# The Running Thread - 2017



## LSUlakes

Welcome to the 2017 edition of the running thread!

"Seriously, nobody here cares how fast or far you run. We all just love running and, of course, Disney" @ZellyB

The idea behind this thread is to discuss anything related to running. I welcome all levels of runners to participate, from someone who is just looking into getting into running/walking, to elite runners. All distances are also open to discussion. I believe we all have a lot to learn from one another as well as motivate each other along the way. Each day I will post a Question Of The Day to help keep the conversation going. I also support those who would like to post what there workout is each day, or weekly. It can be running, swimming, bike, weights, or whatever it is you do to exercise.

In the OP I will keep a list, which you are not obligated to partake in, of races fellow posters are running in the coming weeks, months, years... If you would like to be included on the list please provide the following information: Name of race and distance, date, goal time, actual finish time. I will keep the list updated as the information becomes available in this post. Races will be listed by date and both Disney and non Disney races are welcomed to the list.

This list is best viewed on a desktop... a problem I have yet to solve for phone viewing.

Date - Poster - Race & Distance (Goal / Result)

*January*
01 - dmross - Ring In Races (NG / N/A)
01 - Anisum - One-One Run (36:00 / NA)
05 - Chasing Dopey - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - Ariel484 - WDW 5k (NG / 48:xx)!
05 - virtuoso1989 - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - Diskidatheart - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - FFigawi - WDW 5k (NG / 28:03)! Dopey
05 - Keels - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - surfde22 - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - BuckeyeBama - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - disneyatheart2 - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - MommaoffherRocker - WDW 5k (NG / 42:21)! Dopey
05 - IamTrike - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - CheapRunnerMike - WDW 5k (NG / 35:30)! Dopey
05 - Baloo in MI - WDW 5k (NG / 24:03)! Dopey
05 - rteetz - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - Barca33Runner - WDW 5k (NG / 32:xx)! Dopey
05 - camaker - WDW 5k (NG / 37:25)! Dopey
05 - croach - WDW 5k (NG / 20:41)! Dopey
05 - jhorstma - WDW 5k (NG / N/A)
05 - DopeyBadger - WDW 5k (21:00 / 21:02)PR!! Dopey
06 - Ariel484 - WDW 10k (NG / 1:30:xx)!
06 - virtuoso1989 - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - Chasing Dopey - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - DopeyBadger - WDW 10k (43:00 / 43:25)PR!! Dopey
06 - Diskidatheart - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - FFigawi - WDW 10k (NG / 1:02:xx)! Dopey
06 - Keels - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - Surfde22 - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - BuckeyBama - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - DisneyatHeart - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - MommaoffherRocker - WDW 10k (NG / 1:24:58)! Dopey
06 - Iamtrike - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - CheaprunnerMike - WDW 10k (NG / 1:12:35)! Dopey
06 - Baloo in Mi - WDW 10k (NG / 52:57) Dopey
06 - rteetz - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - Barca33Runner - WDW 10k (NG / 1:03:03)! Dopey
06 - camaker - WDW 10k (NG / 1:13:00)! Dopey
06 - croach - WDW 10k (NG / 43:18)! Dopey
07 - ksellers88 - Red Nose Half Marathon (NG / 1:59:40)!
*WDW HALF MARATHON CANCELLED DUE TO WEATHER*
07 - virtuoso1989 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / WX) Dopey
07 - Chasing Dopey - WDW Half Marathon (NG / WX) Dopey
07 - ZellyB - WDW Half Marathon (NG / WX) Goofy
07 - Diskidatheart - WDW Half Marathon (NG / WX) Dopey
07 - FFigawi - WDW Half Marathon (NG / 2:46:xx) Dopey
07 - Keels - WDW Half Marathon (NG / WX) Dopey
07 - Surfde22 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / WX) Dopey
07 - BuckeyBama - WDW Half Marathon (NG / WX) Dopey
07 - DisneyatHeart - WDW Half Marathon (NG / WX) Dopey
07 - MommaoffherRocker - WDW Half Marathon (NG / 3:14:31)! Dopey
07 - Iamtrike - WDW Half Marathon (NG / WX) Dopey
07 - CheaprunnerMike - WDW Half Marathon (NG / WX) Dopey
07 - Baloo in Mi - WDW Half Marathon (NG / WX) Dopey
07 - rteetz - WDW Half Marathon (NG / WX) Dopey
07 - Baraca33Runner - WDW Half Marathon (NG / WX) Dopey
07 - camaker - WDW Half Marathon (NG / WX) Dopey
07 - croach - WDW Half Marathon (NG / 1:50:xx)! Dopey
07 - Mimsy Borogove - WDW Half Marathon (NG / WX)
07 - DopeyBadger - WDW Half Marathon (1:40:00 / WX) Dopey
08 - Ariel484 - WDW Marathon (NG / 6:30:xx)!
08 - virtuoso1989 - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
08 - Chasing Dopey - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
08 - DopeyBadger - WDW Marathon (3:46:00 / 3:20:52)PR!!! Dopey
08 - ZellyB - WDW Marathon (NG / 7:06:34) Goofy
08 - Diskidatheart - WDW Marathon (Beer / BEER) Dopey
08 - FFigawi - WDW Marathon (NG / 5:58:xx) Dopey
08 - Keels - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
08 - Surfde22 - WDW Marathon (NG / 5:18:35) Dopey
08 - BuckeyBama - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
08 - DisneyatHeart - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
08 - MommaoffherRocker - WDW Marathon (NG / 6:28:36) Dopey
08 - Iamtrike - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
08 - CheaprunnerMike - WDW Marathon (NG / 6:29:54)! Dopey
08 - Baloo in Mi - WDW Marathon (NG / 4:28:xx) Dopey
08 - rteetz - WDW Marathon (NG / 5:34:51) Dopey
08 - Baraca33Runner - WDW Marathon (NG / 5:26:xx)! Dopey
08 - Princesspixi - WDW Marathon (N/A / N/A)
08 - baxter24 - WDW Marathon (Finish / FINISHED)!!
08 - Dis5150 - WDW Marathon (NG / 6:16:36)
08 - croach - WDW Marathon (NG / 3:44:18)! Dopey
08 - camaker - WDW Marathon (NG / 5:11:02)! Dopey
08 - jhorstma - WDW Marathon (4:40:00 / 4:56:16)PR!!
08 - cburnett11 - WDW Marathon (3:59:00 / 3:52:50)!!
08 - WhereInFlorida - WDW Marathon (4:00:00 / 4:02:xx)PR!!
08 - JohnFilipoff - WDW Marathon (4:00:00 / 3:51:57)PR!!!
08 - Wendy98 - WDW Marathon (3:05 - 3:10 / 3:07:07)!!
13 - virtuoso1989 - Star Wars Light Side 5k (NG / N/A)
14 - ksellers88 - MLK 5k (23:59 / 23:34)PR!!!
14 - MommaoffherRocker - Best Damn Race Jacksonville 10k (1:19:00 / 1:17:39)PR!!!
14 - Kathymford - Star Wars Light Side 10k (NG / 1:24:16)PR!!
14 - Kirstie101 - Star Wars Light Side 10k (NG / N/A)
14 - Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Light Side 10k (NG / N/A)
14 - dis_or_dat - Star Wars Light Side 10k (NG / N/A) Rebel
14 - virtuoso1989 - Star Wars Light Side 10k (NG / N/A)
14 - huggybuff - Star Wars Light Side 10K (NG / 1:36:18)!
14 - 94bruin - Star Wars Light Side 10k (NG / N/A)
15 - huggybuff - Star Wars Light Side Half (NG / 3:30:08)!
15 - Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
15 - Kirstie101 - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
15 - dis_or_dat - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (NG / Sub 2)! Rebel
15 - virtuoso1989 - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
15 - JohnRPG - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (2:40:00 / N/A)
15 - gjramsey - Houston Marathon (3:28:00 / 3:42:34)PR!!
15 - Miranda - Snowflake Shuffle 3 Miler (NG / 36:27)
22 - tigger536 - Hot Chocolate 15k (1:30:00 / 1:39:01)!
27 - FFigawi - IM 70.3 Dubai (NG / 6:35:xx)!
27 - preciouspups - Doggone Cold 5k (NG / N/A)
28 - ksellers88 - Callaway Half Marathon (NG / 1:56:06)!
29 - tigger536 - Polar Bear 5k (28:00 / N/A)

*February*
04 - michigandergirl - Groundhog Half Marathon  (NG / 2:32:24)
04 - ksellers88 - Superbowl 5k (23:59 / 23:04)PR!!!
04 - OldSlowGoofyGuy - Tartan Trot 5k (23:00 / 22:53)!!
04 - Mickey Momma - Strawberry Plains 10k (1:15:xx / 1:15:35)PR!!!
04 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Space Race 4 Miler (1:04:00 / 1:12:xx)PR!!
04 - tigger536 - Dirty Spokes Heritage Park 7.5 Mi TR (NG / 1:32:31)!
05 - WhereInFlorida - Daytona Half Marathon (1:48:00 / N/A)!
05 - MommaoffherRocker - Lap the Track 5k (NG / 36:34)!
05 - Kathymford - Redondo Beach Super Bowl Sunday 10k (NG / N/A)
11 - Sailormoon2 - (Below) ZERO 10k (58:00 / N/A)
11 - gjramsey - Katy Half Marathon (1:40:00 / 1:43:55)
12 - huggybuff - Davis Stampede 5k (40:59 / 40:19)PR!!!
12 - gjramsey - Rhythm and Blues Qtr. Marathon (48:00 / 49:27)!
18 - tigger536 - Dirty Spokes XTERRA Thrill in the Hills 42k TR (NG / 5:54:14)PR!!
18 - Disney at Heart - Thrill in the Hills 21k TR (NG / 2:42:35)PR!!
19 - BikeFan - George Washington Birthday Marathon (3:30:00 / 3:38:xx)!
24 - asheleycs - Disney Princess 5k (NG / N/A)
24 - Jele30 - Disney Princess 5k (NG / N/A)
24 - The Expert - Disney Princess 5K (NG /N/A)
24 - ksellers88 - Disney Princess 5k (NG / 31:xx)!
24 - tigger536 - Disney Princess 5k (NG / N/A)
24 - bananabean - Disney Princess 5k (NG / N/A)
25 - Keels - Cowtown 5k (NG / N/A) Challenge
25 - bananabean - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
25 - tigger536 - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
25 - Jele30 - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
25 - MommaoffherRocker - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
25 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Disney Princess 10k (NG / 2:01:19)PR!!!
25 - asheleycs - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A) GSC
25 - DIS-OH - Disney Princess 10k (1:05:00 / N/A)
25 - The Expert - Disney Princess 10K (NG /N/A) GSC
25 - Chasing Dopey - Disney Princess 10K (NG /N/A) GSC
25 - ksellers88 - Disney Princess 10k (NG / 59:37)!
25 - daisyamy - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A) GSC
25 - mrsgryphon - Disney Princess 10k (NG / 1:05:27) GSC!
25 - SunDial - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
25 - dmross - Swamp Rabbit Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
26 - SunDial - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / NA) GSC
26 - mrsgryphon - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / 2:26:35) GSC!
26 - tigger536 - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
26 - daisyamy - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A) GSC
26 - dmross - Disney Princess Half Marathon (2:23:00 / N/A)
26 - asheleycs - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A) GSC
26 - DIS-OH - Disney Princess Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
26 - The Expert - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG /N/A) GSC
26 - Chasing Dopey - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG /N/A) GSC
26 - JulieODC - Disney Princess Half Marathon (2:45:00 / 2:31:12)PR!!!
26 - run.minnie.miles - Disney Princess Half Marathon (2:45:00 / 2:41:31)!!
26 - ksellers88 - Disncey Princess Half Marathon (NG / 2:09:xx)!
26 - bananabean - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A) GSC
26 - Baloo in MI - Portage Winter Blast Half Marathon (1:49:59 / 1:55:xx)!
26 - kleph - The Cowtown Marathon (NG / N/A)
26 - Kells - Cowtown Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Challenge
26 - SarahDisney - NYCRUNS Central Park Half Marathon (2:45:00 / 2:34:21)PR!!!
26 - BikeFan - Colonial Half Marathon (1:39:59 / 1:36:48)!!
26 - GollyGadget - Chili Chase 4 Miler (NG / N/A)

*March*
04 - Cburnett11 - Anthem 2.93 Mi Fitness Classic (NG / N/A)!
04 - pixarmom - Snowball 5k (NG / 24:22)PR!!!
04 - Sailormoon2 - Hypothermic Half Marathon (1:59:59 / 2:05:xx)!
04 - tigger536 - Chattahoochee Road Race 10k (59:59 / 59:04)PR!!!
04 - JClimacus - Myrtle Beach Marathon (3:40:00 / 3:44:xx)!
05 - Anisum - Grilled Cheese & Tomato Soup 4 Miler (49:00 / N/A)
10 - tigger536 - Yeti Nightmare 6 Mi TR (NG / N/A)
11 - tigger536 - Yeti Nightmare 10 Mi TR (NG / N/A)
11 - CherieFran - RNR DC Marathon (4:00:00 / 4:01:41)PR!!
11 - Chaitali - RNR DC Half Marathon (2:56:00 / DNF ) 
11 - BikeFan - RNR DC Half Marathon (1:35:00 / 1:34:18)!!
11 - CheapRunnerMike - MEC 5k (NG / N/A)
11 - zellyb - ShamRox 15k (Free Beer / 1:48:38)!
11 - Chris-Mo - ShamRox 15k (Free Beer / N/A)
11 - Miranda - Run Before You Crawl 5K & Pub Crawl (NG / N/A)
11 - Mickey Momma - Warrior 10 Miler (2:05:00 / 2:00:25)PR!!!
12 - Keels - St. Paddy's Day Tri (Don't Die / Success)!
12 - pixarmom - Luck O the Irish 5k (NG / 24:30)!
12 - mateojr - Luck O the Irish 5k (NG / N/A)
12 - Wendy98 - Heart Mini Marathon Half Marathon (1:26:00 / 1:26:56)!
18 - Cburnett11 - Rodes City Run 10k (NG / N/A)
18 - ksellers88 - Finish on the 50 Half Marathon (2:00:20 / 1:59:18)!!
18 - mrsgryphon - Shamrock 5 Miler (NG / 47:06)PR!!
19 - tigger536 - Atlanta Publix Marathon (4:45:00 / 5:20:58)!
19 - gjramsey - RNR Dallas Half Marathon (1:37:00 / 1:43:27)!
19 - camaker - Tobacco Road Half Marathon (NG / 1:52:20)PR!!!
19 - baxter24 - Tabacco Road Half Marathon (NG / PR)PR!
19 - Mimsy Borogove - Excalibur 10 Miler (PR / N/A)
19 - SunDial - Excalibur 10 Miler (1:59:59 / N/A)
25 - whereinflorida - Tomoka Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
25 - LSUlakes - Providence Corporate Cup 5k (TBA / DNS)
25 - derekleigh - Shamrock Half Marathon (1:58:00 / 1:52:36)PR!!!
25 - michigandgirl - Kent City Ridge Run 15k (NG / 1:39:53)!
25 - Slogger - Skidaway Island Marathon (4:28:00 / 4:30:xx)PR!!
25 - tigger536 - Atlanta Women's 5k (NG / N/A)
26 - MommaoffherRocker - Best Damn Race NOLA Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
26 - CheapRunnerMike - Around the Bay 30K (2:05:00 / 1:59:16)!!
26 - SunDial - Turtle Sprint Tri (Fun / N/A)

*April*
01 - Mickey Momma - Covenant Health 5k (NG / DNS)
01 - Cburnett11 - Papa John's 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
01 - sourire - Hot Chocolate 5k (NG / 34:09)!
01 - Anisum - Hot Chocolate 15k (1:59:59 / 1:55:15)!!
01 - Dis5150 - Capital City Classic 10k (1:15:00 / 1:13:25)PR!!!
01 - mrsgryphon - Greater Hartford Quarter Marathon (NG / 1:01:12)PR!!
01 - doctorintheTARDIS - Sandy Hook 5k (30:00 / 26:29)PR!!!
01 - ebradley23 - Monument Avenue 10k (NG / N/A)
02 - Mickey Momma - Covenant Health Half Marathon (NG / 2:55:07)!
02 - camaker - RNR Raleigh Half Marathon (NG / 1:53:10)!
02 - baxter24 - RNR Raleigh Half Marathon (NG / 2:14:xx)!
02 - roxymama - Shamrock Shuffle 8k (48:00 / 46:08)PR!!!
02 - JulieODC - Hunter's Run 5k (NG / 28:50)PR!!
08 - ksellers88 - Spartan Sprint (NG / 1:36:xx)!
08 - LSUlakes - Fat Boy 5k (25:30 / 24:20)!!
08 - Slogger - Crab Run Half Marathon (NG / 1:58:44)PR!!
08 - OldSlowGoofyGuy - Run For the Nurses Half Marathon (1:59:59 / 1:52:14)PR!!!
08 - Mickey Momma - Discover Parks & Rec Spring Sprint 5k (35:59 / 34:37)PR!!!
08 - Chaitali - Georgetown 10 Miler (2:15:00 / 2:22:54)!
09 - gjramsey - Vintage Park Half Marathon (1:37:00 / 1:40:44)!
09 - Miranda - Reds Race 5 Miler (1:02:30 / 1:00:56)!!
09 - Bevcgg - Platte River Half Marathon (2:29:59 / N/A)
09 - PaDisneyCouple (MR) - Spartan Half Marathon (2:15:00 / 2:10:xx)PR!!!
09 - pixarmom - First Call Half Marathon (NG / 1:53:xx)!
09 - JulieODC - Sachuest 10k (1:04:00 / 1:01:13)PR!!!
09 - tigger536 - Savannah Women's Half Marathon (2:15:00 / 2:17:12)PR!!
09 - mrsgryphon - Middletown Half Marathon (2:16:00 / N/A)
15 - pixarmom - Brew City Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
15 - LSUlakes - Crescent City Classic 10k (51:09 / 53:54)!
15 - Sailormoon2 - Spring Flyer 10 Miler (1:30:00 / 1:34:xx)!
17 - Wendy98 - Boston Marathon (2:54:59 / 2:56:41)!!
17 - RunDisneyDad - Boston Marathon (TBD / 3:49:30)!
17 - BikeFan - Boston Marathon (NG / 3:30:30)!
21 - virtuoso1989 - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
21 - asheleycs - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
21 - MommaoffherRocker - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
21 - Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
21 - tigger536 - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
21 - cavepig - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / 40:xx)!
22 - tigger536 - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - asheleycs - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A) DSC
22 - *DisneyDreamer - Star Wars Dark Side (NG / N/A) DSC
22 - Preciouspups - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - virtuoso1989 - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - opusone - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - Barca33Runner - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - Disney at Heart - Victoria Bryant 5k TR (NG / N/A)
22 - ksellers88 - Midtown Classic 5k (NG / N/A)
23 - Barca33Runner - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)
23 - whereinflorida - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (1:50:00 / N/A)
23 - Chaitali - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - CherieFran - GW PArkway Classic 10 Miler (1:25:00 / 1:20:04)PR!!!
23 - asheleycs - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A) DSC
23 - Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - *DisneyDreamer - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A) DSC
23 - opusone - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (1:40:00 / 1:38:58)PR!!!
23 - virtuoso1989 - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - JohnRPG - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (2:40:00 / 2:28:05)!!
23 - tigger536 - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - MommaoffherRocker - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - Chasing Dopey - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (Characters / Lots of Pics.)!
23 - michigandergirl - Gazelle Girl Half Marathon (2:14:59 / 2:06:36)PR!!!
23 - SheHulk - St. Lukes Half Marathon (NG / 2:21:41)PR!!
23 - Pixarmom - Sweet Home MKE 5k (NG / 24:35)!
23 - FredtheDuck - Pike's Peek 10k (NG / 1:12:39)PR!!
28 - ebradley23 - Ragnar Trail Richmond (NG / Finish)
29 - dmross - Kings Mountain Half Marathon (2:29:00 / N/A)
29 - Cburnett11 - Kentucky Derby Festival MiniMarathon (NG / N/A)
29 - tigger536 - Kentucky Derby Marathon (4:45:00 / N/A)
29 - ksellers88 - Tough Mudder (NG / N/A)
29 - derekleigh - Race the Runways Airport Challenge 1 Mi + 13.1 (2:03:00 / 2:03:02)!
29 - pixarmom - Bloop Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
29 - kywyldcat03 - St. Jude RNR Marathon (NG / N/A)
29 - JohnRPG - Gilles-Sweet Elementary Community Derby Dash 5k (30:00 / 25:34)PR!!!
29 - MrsHull - Freedom 424 5k (NG / 47:30)PR!!!
29 - QueenGsMama - Sasha's 5k (40:00 / 35:xx)PR!!!
29 - 94bruin - Western Pacific 10k (NG / 1:08:xx)PR!!
30 - ebradley23 - Carytown 10k (49:00 / 57:15)!
30 - Dis5150 - Arkansas 10 Mile Classic (2:00:00 / WX)
30 - Anisum - Run the Vineyards 5 Miler (59:59 / 57:55)PR!!!
30 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - USA Beach Running Championship 10k (NG / 2:07:37)!
30 - sky13 - Income Eco Run Half Marathon (Finish / 2:55:08)PR!!!
30 - CheapRunnerMike - Forest City Road Races Half Marathon (1:25:00 / 1:22:13)PR!!!
30 - tigger536 - Backside Trail Half Marathon & Double Down (NG / N/A)

*May*
05 - roxymama - Little Kings 1 Miler (NG / 8:53)!
05 - Wendy98 - Little Kings 1 Miler (Free Beer / 5:58)!
06 - Disney at Heart - Lake Hartwell Dam Run 10k (NG / 59:00)PR!!
06 - ksellers88 - Run for the Roses (NG / N/A)
06 - McNs - Waiheke Half Marathon (1:45:00 / 1:41:03)!!!
06 - roxymama - Flying Pig 5k (34:00 / N/A)
06 - Wendy98 - Flying Pig 5k (NG / N/A)
06 - Dis5150 - Crawfish 5k (NG / N/A)
06 - Slogger - Wahoo OC 5k (NG / 28:xx)
06 - MrsHull - Glow for Hope 5k (NG / 47:24)PR!!
06 - PaDisneyCouple - Turkey Hill Classic Half Marathon (NG / 2:13:xx)!
07 - Anisum - Run the Vineyards 10 Miler (2:03:00 / N/A)
07 - sourire - Broad Street 10 Miler (NG / 1:52:11)PR!!
07 - bananabean - Broad Street 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
07 - Diskidatheart - Pittsburgh Marathon (3:57:00 / N/A)
07 - Slogger - Orange County Marathon (4:15:00 / 4:26:xx)
07 - mrsgryphon - Collinsville Classic 10k (58:00 / N/A)
07 - FredtheDuck - TPK 5K (34:00 / 34:28)!
07 - Wendy98 - The Flying Pig Marathon (3:10:00 / 2:59:55)!!!
07 - MommaoffherRocker - Frederick Running Festival 13.1 (2:44:59 / 2:45:14)PR!!
07 - BikeFan - Frederick Running Festival Half Marathon (NG / 2:37:25)!
12 - tigger536 - Tinkerbell 5k (NG / N/A)
13 - derekleigh - Stonyfield 5k (21:30 / N/A)
13 - tigger536 - Tinkerbell 10k (NG / N/A)
13 - The Expert - Tinkerbell 10K (NG / N/A) PDC
13 - Zellyb - Tinkerbell 10k (NG / 1:10:xx) PDC
13 - Baloo in MI - Fifth Third River Bank Run 25k (2:16:00 / Finish)
13 - michigandergirl - Fifth Third River Bank Run 25k (2:41:59 / 2:37:28)PR!!!
13 - LSUfan4444 - Ironman 70.3 Gulf Coast (NG / 4:22:xx)!
13 - pixarmom - Kings & Queens Half Marathon (NG / 1:53:30)!
13 - Dis5150 - Peace, Love, Goodwill Half Marathon (2:38:00 / 2:45:17)PR!!
13 - DopeyBadger - Bunny Head 5k Time Trial (19:59 / 19:29)!!
13 - JCLimacus - Yukanrun Fast Half Marathon (1:40:00 / 1:42:28)!
14 - The Expert - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (NG / N/A) PDC
14 - roxymama - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (NG / 2:27:25)PR!!!
14 - Zellyb - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (NG / 2:26:xx) PDC
14 - tigger536 - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
14 - JulieODC - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (2:30:00 / 2:13:29)PR!!!
14 - GollyGadget - QC Distance Classic Half Marathon (1:49:57 / N/A)
14 - JVLimacus - Maine Coast Marathon (TBA / N/A)
14 - Miranda - Mothers Day 5k (NG / 36:51)!
17 - BikeFan - Devil Dog Challenge (Finish / 5 Mi 39:10 13.1 Mi 1:52:xx)!
20 - JulieODC - Run for the Manatees Virtual (31:00 / N/A)
20 - ksellers88 - Run into Summer (NG / N/A)
20 - kywyldcat03 - Viola Valley Half Marathon (2:10:00 / N/A)
20 - Dopeyintraining - Pretty Muddy 5k (Mud / 37:48)
21 - Anisum - A New Hope 10 Miler (2:02:00 / N/A)
21 - camaker - NCRC Half Marathon (NG / 1:58:06)!
21 - mrsgryphon - Mystic Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
21 - JohnRPG - Rite-Aid Cleveland Half Marathon (2:15:00 / 2:12:43)PR!!!
21 - QueenGsMama - SPAC Rock 'n Run 5k (35:00 / 32:35)PR!!!
21 - opusone - D105 Dash 5k (21:30 / 20:22)PR!!!
21 - DopeyBadger - Bunny Head 5k Time Trial #2 (19:29 / 20:11)!
21 - TCB in FLA - Biltmore 15k (NG / 1:46:30)!
26 - KSellers88 - Run Across Georgia (Finish / N/A)
27 - Baloo in MI - Bayshore Marathon (4:15:00 / 4:19:xx)!
27 - surfde22 - Stillwater Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
27 - DopeyBadger - Brat Fest 5k (19:29 / 20:30)!
28 - opusone - Beer Mile (DNP / 1st Place)!!!
28 - Sailormoon2 - Ottawa Marathon (4:15:00 / N/A)
28 - mjcorral - Vista Strawberry 10k (NG / N/A)
28 - Simba's Girl - WCES 4.4 Mi (NG / 56:xx)!
29 - Chaitali - Memorial Day 4 Mi (NG / 51:23)!
29 - Disney at Heart - Georgia Peach Jam Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
29 - princessmickey - Bolder Boulder 10k (NG / 1:22:27)

*June*
03 - JohnFilipoff - PTI Airport 10k (46:00 / N/A)
03 - camaker - Raleigh Race Half Marathon (NG / 1:57:17)!
03 - baxter24 - Raleigh Race 10k (NG / N/A)
03 - BikeFan - Baltimore 10 Miler (NG / 1:59:50)!
03 - Miranda - Bow Lake Dam 5k (NG / N/A)
03 - Chaitali - Zooma Annapolis 10k (NG / N/A)
03 - sidrich - Frierhoffers Run for Women 5k (30:00 / 27:47)PR!!!
04 - CheapRunnerMike - Milton Sprint Tri (NG / 1:30:39)!
04 - Disney at Heart - Echo Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
04 - DVCFan1994 - Newport 10 Miler (1:50:00 / 1:41:30)PR!!!
04 - mrsgryphon - Iron Horse 10k (58:00 / N/A)
04 - SarahDisney - NYCRUNS Narrows Half Marathon (2:29:59 / 2:31:08)!
07 - MrsHull - The Big Run 5k (NG / 45:22)PR!!
07 - MissLiss279 - The Big Run 5k (NG / 28:36)PR!!
10 - *DisneyDreamer - Rock n Sole Half Marathon (NG / 2:35:xx)PR!!
10 - ksellers88 - Woodruff Park 5k (NG / 23:49)!
10 - pixarmom - Rock N Sole Half Marathon (NG / 2:00:xx)!
10 - The Expert - Park City Trail Series 5k (NG / N/A)
11 - ksellers88 - Hotlanta Half Marathon (NG / 1:56:09)!
11 - tigger536 - Hotlanta Half Marathon (2:10:00 / 2:15:44)PR!!
11 - Nole95 - Hotlanta Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
11 - Baloo in MI - Beat the Wheat 5k (NG / N/A)
11 - opusone - Dash for Detection (21:00 / 21:14)!
17 - DopeyBadger - Hot2Trot 10k (Top 3 AG / 2nd AG / 43:47)!!!
17 - MissLiss279 - Anchorage Mayor's Marathon (5:15:00 / 5:07:46)!!
17 - MrsHull - 13.1 Roanoke 10k (Finish / 1:40:15)PR!!!
17 - Tigger536 - Dirty Spokes Harbins Park 10k Trail Race (1:06:00 / N/A)
18 - CheapRunnerMike - Ironman 70.3 Syracuse (WCQ / 5:04:04)!!
18 - Miranda - Fathers Day 5k (NG / N/A)
18 - JClimacus - Seacoast Running Festival Half Marathon (1:40:00 / 1:52:xx)!
18 - SarahDisney - YIJE L'Chaim 5k (37:30 / 33:10)!!!
18 - Sailormoon2 - Summer Classic Half Marathon (2:00:00 / DNS)
24 - michigandergirl - Lake Michigan Half Marathon (NG / 2:19:26)!
24 - disneydaydreamer33 - AF Canyon Run Against Cancer 13.1 Mi (2:25:00 / 2:17:xx)!!
24 - FredtheDuck - Suds & Soles 5k (34:10 / 32:04)PR!!!
24 - Wendy98 - Hyde Park Blast 4 Miler (Top 5 / 6th 25:54)!
25 - Waiting2goback - BAA 10k (NG / 1:06:07)!
26 - ksellers88 - Rails to Trails 5k (NG / N/A)
30 - MrsHull - Moonlight Bootlegger 5k Trail Run (Finish / N/A)

*July*
01 - ksellers88 - Big Sky Bravery 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - tigger536 - Peachtree Road Race (1:00:00 / 59:36)PR!!!
04 - Disney at Heart - Peachtree Road Race 10k (NG / 1:08:50)!
04 - OldSlowGoofyGuy - Peachtree Road Race 10k (49:59 / 47:45)!!
04 - SarahDisney - NYCRUNS Firecracker 5k (36:00 / 33:34)!!
04 - PaDisneyCouple MR - Shoe House 5 Miler (NG / 45:46)!
06 - LSUlakes - The Bear Run 5 Miler (59:59 / 1:04:56)
08 - michigandergirl - Grand Traverse Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
08 - ksellers88 - Big Dog Heat Wave 5 Miler (NG / N/A)
08 - The Expert - Park City Trail Series 10k (NG / 1:33:xx)!
09 - Keels - Mayor's Tri (NG / N/A)
09 - pixarmom - Pewaukee Tri (NG / N/A)
14 - disneydaydreamer33 - SOJO Glow Run at Midnight 10k (1:05:00 / N/A)
15 - virtuoso1989 - RNR Chicago 5k (NG / N/A)
15 - roxymama - RNR Chicago 5k (NG / N/A)
15 - opusone - RNR Chicago 5k w/ DD (31:04 / 30:20)!!
16 - roxymama - RNR Chicago 10k (NG / N/A)
16 - virtuoso1989 - RNR Chicago Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
16 - sky13 - Straits Times Run in the City 18.45k (NG / 2:34:10)!
22 - surfde22 - Lift Bridge 10 Miler (1:30:00 / N/A)
22 - CheapRunnerMike - Bluewater Olympic Tri (2:10:00 / N/A)
24 - ksellers88 - Flat Rock 5k (NG / N/A)
24 - The Expert - Deseret News 10k (NG / N/A)
29 - Baloo in MI - Loopty Loop 12 hr Race (50 Mi / 54 Mi)!!!
29 - michigandergirl - Color Run 5k (NG / N/A)
29 - GollyGadget - Bix 7 (59:57 / 57:46)!!
30 - Miranda - Six03 Summerfest 10k (1:25:00 / 1:21:04)!!

*August*
06 - JohnRPG - Hofbrauhaus Cleveland Half Marathon (NG / 2:04:31)PR!!!
11 - MissLiss279 - 811 Run (NG / N/A)
11 - disneydaydreamer33 - Superhero 5k (NG / N/A)
12 - tigger536 - Vinings 5k (27:30 / 26:34)PR!!!
12 - Disney at Heart - Table Rock Mountain 5k (47:00 / 47:01)!
13 - pixarmom - IronGirl Tri (NG / Finished)!
13 - Anisum - Autumn Lake Sprint Tri (NG / N/A)
13 - sky13 - Shape Run 10k (1:15:00 / 1:18:53)!
19 - tigger536 - Area 13.1 Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
19 - ksellers88 - Lakebottom 5k (N/A)
19 - baxter24 - Derek Davis Memorial 5k (NG / 28:38)!
19 - gjramsey - Habanero Hundred 100k Trail Relay (Survive / Survived)!!!
20 - Dopeyintraining - Millie's Virtual HM (2:20:00 / N/A)
20 - SarahDisney - NYRR France Run 8k (60:00 / 58:49)!!
20 - CheapRunnerMike - Goderich Olympic Tri (2:20:00 / N/A)
25 - Disney at Heart - Midnight Flight 10k (1:03:00 / N/A)
26 - PaDisneyCouple (MR) - York Rail Trail 10 Mi (1:30:00 / 1:32:xx)!
27 - BikeFan - Annapolis 10 Miler (1:15:00 / 1:14:39)!!

*September*
01 - tigger536 - Disneyland 5k (NG / N/A)
01 - camaker - Disneyland 5k (NG / N/A)
01 - Mickey Momma - Shenanhoah Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
02 - MissLiss279 - Pocatello Marathon (5:05:00 / 4:58:22)PR!!!
02 - camaker - Disneyland 10k (NG / N/A)
02 - tigger536 - Disneyland 10k (NG / N/A)
02 - sourire - Disneyland 10k (NG / N/A)
02 - Diskidatheart - Disneyland 10k (Ng / N/A)
03 - Diskidatheart - Disneyland Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
03 - camaker - Disneyland Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
03 - tigger536 - Disneyland Half Marathon (NG /N/A)
04 - ksellers88 - Labor Day Classic 10k (NG / N/A)
07 - Dopeyintraining - 401 Challenge 5k (40:00 / 35:25)!!
08 - Dopeyintraining - 401 Challenge 10k (1:30:00 / 1:09:12)!!
08 - Mickey Momma - Great Smokey Mt 5k (NG / N/A)
09 - Great Smokey Mt Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
09 - Baloo in MI - Run Woodstock 50 Miler (Finish / 11:16:31)!!
09 - MrsHull - Run & Ride 5k (NG / N/A)
09 - Dopeyintraining - 401 Challenge Half Marathon (2:45:00 / 2:25:14)!!
09 - Miranda - Fox Point Sunset 5 Miler (1:02:30 / 1:01:28)!!
09 - *DisneyDreamer - Milwaukee Brewers 10k (NG / N/A)PR!
09 - TheHamm - Detroit Zoo 5k (NG / 35:37)!
09 - tigger536 = Craft Classic Half Marathon (NG / 2:06:48)PR!!!
10 - MrsHull - Run & Ride Quarter Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - FredtheDuck - Parks Half Marathon (Finish / 2:39:26)!!
10 - MissLiss279 - Bozeman Marathon (Finish / 5:28:24)!!
10 - Anisum - Good Day for a Run Festival 15k (1:54:59 / N/A)PR!
10 - CheapRunnerMike - IRONMAN 70.3 World Championship (BMB / 4:57:21)!
10 - princessmickey - Getaway 10k (NG / 1:24:xx)!
15 - opusone - Ragnar Reach the Beach Relay (TBD / N/A)
16 - baxter24 - Holly Springs Police Department 10k (NG / N/A)
16 - surfde22 - Log Run 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
16 - JulieODC - Medfield Day 5k (29:59 / N/A)
16 - mrsgryphon - Gulf Beach Half Marathon (NG / 2:08:42)PR!!
17 - CherieFran - Navy Air Force 5 Miler (NG / N/A)
17 - sourire - RNR Half Marathon Philadelphia (2:30:00 / 2:30:12)PR!!
17 - Miranda - Horne Street School 5k (NG / N/A)
17 - CheapRunnerMike - Barrelman Half Tri (4:45:00 / 4:37:55)!!
21 - Dopeyintraining - International Peace Day 10k (59:00 / N/A)
22 - sky13 - Disneyland Paris 5k (NG / Finish)!
23 - sky13 - Disneyland PAris 10k (NG / Finish)!
23 - The Expert - Disneyland Paris 10k (NG / 2:59:xx)!
23 - PaDisneyCouple (Mr) - YRDC Half Marathon (2:15:00 / 2:13:xx)!!
24 - The Expert - Disneyland Paris Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
24 - MommaoffherRocker - Disneyland Paris Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
24 - sky13 - Disneyland Paris Half Marathon (Finish / N/A)
24 - roxymama - Chicago Half Marathon (NG / 2:30:08)!
24 - Anisum - Ocean City 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
24 - derekleigh - Tanger Outlet 5k (22:30 / N/A)
24 - cadek - OCNJ Half Marathon (NG / 2:01:44)!
24 - Pixarmom -- DoLittle 10k (NG / N/A)
30 - cadek - Worlds End Fall Classic Trail Half Marathon (NG / 3:29:42)!
30 - Dis5150 - Heart & sole Half Marathon (NG / 3:03:13)!
30 - mrsgryphon - Hogsback Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

*October*
01 - DopeyBadger - Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon (2:59:59 / 3:14:05)PR!!
01 - pixarmom - Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon (Finish / 4:35:xx)!
01 - Baloo in MI - Thru the Leaves 50k (6:30:00 / 6:50:00)!
01 - Dopeyintraining - Royal Borough of Kingston Half Marathon (2:15:00 / 2:17:01)!
01 - Zellyb - Mo' Cowbell Half Marathon (2:15:xx / 2:11:54)PR!!!
01 - JulieODC - Ocean Road 10k (59:59 / 59:xx)PR!!
01 - JClimacus - Wineglass Marathon (3:40:00 / 3:38:15)PR & BQ !!!!
02 - Bevcgg - Disneyland Double Dare (Fun / N/A)
02 - LSUfan4444 - Rev 3 Punta Cana 70.3 (NG / N/A)
03 - Flossbolna - Nuremberg City Run 6k (42:35 / 39:02)!!
07 - Miranda - Apple Harvest Day 5k (NG / 38:24)!
08 - Cburnett11 - Chicago Marathon (3:39:59 / 4:08:51)!
08 - JohnFilipoff - Chicago Marathon (3:35:00 / N/A)
08 - daisyamy - Chicago Marathon (NG / N/A)
08 - tigger536 - Chicago Marathon (4:35:00 / 4:26:54)!!
08 - BikeFan - Chicago Marathon (NG / N/A)
08 - MissLiss279 - Chicago Marathon (5:05:00 / 5:18:16)!
08 - gjramsey - Texas 10 Cypress (1:18:00 / 1:15:46)!!
08 - cadek - Green Monster 50k (NG / 8:26:42)!
08 - apdebord - Crawlin Crab Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - Anisum - Good Day for a Run Festival 15k (1:57:00 / N/A)
14 - ksellers88 - Suck it Up Buttercup 15k (NG / N/A)
14 - kywyldcat03 - Murfreesboro Half Marathon (2:00:00 / N/A)
14 - whaler8 - Hartford Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
14 - tigger536 - Dirty Spokes Fort Yargo 8.75 Mi TR (NG / N/A)
15 - Bevcgg - RNR Denver Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
15 - Chaitali - Columbus Half Marathon (2:50:00 / N/A)
15 - DVCFan1994 - Mount Desert Island Marathon (Finish / 5:06:39)!!
15 - roxymama - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (59:59 / 52:49)PR!!!
15 - DopeyBadger - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (59:59 / 52:xx)!!
15 - rteetz - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (1:20:00 / 55:23)PR!!!
15 - pixarmom - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (NG / 1:58:xx)!
15 - opusone - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (1:45:00 / 1:45:26)!
15 - *DisneyDreamer - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
15 - JohnRPG - Detroit Free Press/Chemical Bank Marathon (4:30:00 / N/A)
15 - michigandergirl - Detroit Free Press/Chemical Bank Half Marathon (NG / 2:26:43)!
15 - Anisum - Bohemian River Scenic (36:00 / N/A)
15 - tigger536 - Seven Bridges Marathon (NG / N/A)
20 - camaker - Tuan Run 200 (NG / N/A)
21 - BikeFan - Baltimore Half Marathon (NG / 1:41:02)!
21 - FFigawi - Bike Around the Bay (NG / N/A)
21 - whaler8 - Super Hero Halloween Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
22 - tigger536 - Atlanta 10 Miler (1:35:00 / N/A)
22 - Disney at Heart - Atlanta 10 Miler (NG / 1:57:36)!
22 - LSUfan4444 - Ironman NOLA 70.3 (NG / N/A)
22 - Chasing Dopey - Marine Corps Marathon (4:00:00 / 4:06:35)!
22 - ebradley23 - Marine Corps Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
22 - BikeFan - Marine Corps Marathon (NG / 4:01:19)!
22 - tigger536 - Marine Corps Marathon (NG / 4:51:07)
22 - StarGirl - Marine Corps Marathon (NG / 7:00:33)!
22 - FredtheDuck - Marine Corps 10k (1:15:00 / 1:02:22)PR!!!
22 - CherieFran - Marine Corps 10k (NG / 51:56)!
22 - Dave Rolen - Marine Corps Marathon (4:45:00 / 4:33:xx)!
22 - cadek - Call of the Wilds 25k (NG / N/A)
28 - disneydaydreamer33 - Haunted Half Marathon (2:23:00 / 2:22:xx)!!
28 - Baloo in Mi - Bad Apple 12 Hour Race (58 Miles / 56 Miles)!
28 - apdebord - Wicked 10k (NG / N/A)
29 - gjramsey - Houston Half Marathon (1:41:00 / 1:36:49)PR!!!
29 - run.minnie.miles - Good Life Halfsy (NG / 2:38:40)PR!!!
29 - SunDial - Ironman Austin 70.3 (NG / N/A)
29 - MissLiss279 - Air Capital Half Marathon (2:38:00 / 2:35:20)!!
29 - roxymama - Hot Chocolate Chicago 15k (NG / 1:31:22)PR!!!
29 - Miranda - White Mt. Milers Half Marathon (2:59:59 / 3:04:39)!
29 - SarahDisney - NYCRUNS Haunted Island 10k (1:10:00 / 1:05:36)PR!!!
29 - pixarmom - Pumpkin Run 5k (NG / N/A)
29 - mateojr - Pumpkin Run 5k (NG / N/A)

*November*
03 - roxymama - Wine & Dine 5k (NG / 30:14)!
03 - MommaoffherRocker - Wine & Dine 5k (NG / N/A)
03 - tigger536 - Wine & Dine 5k (NG / N/A)
03 - Disney at Heart - Wine & Dine 5k (NG / N/A)
03 - bananabean - Wine & Dine 5k (NG / N/A)
04 - bananabean - Wine & Dine 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - Disney at Heart - Wine & Dine 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - tigger536 - Wine & Dine 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - roxydad - Wine & Dine 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - TinkerBellLiz - Wine & Dine 10k (1:21:00 / N/A)
04 - apdebord - Wine & Dine 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - jennamfeo - Wine & Dine 10k (59:59 / 1:03:11)PR!!
04 - ksellers88 - RNR Savannah Marathon (Finish / 4:27:48)PR!!!
04 - cburnett11 - Indianapolis Monumental Marathon (NG / 3:58:48)!
04 - Wendy98 - Hunger 5k (29:29 / 23:43)!!
05 - apdebord - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
05 - tigger536 - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
05 - Disney at Heart - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
05 - bananabean - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
05 - jennamfeo - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (2:20:00 / 2:47:00)!
05 - AbbyJaws2003 - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
05 - dmross - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
05 - camaker - Battleship Half Marathon (NG / 1:56:44)!
05 - CheapRunnerMike - Hamilton Road2Hope Marathon (BQ / 3:05:xx)BQ!!!
05 - baxter24 - City of the Oaks Half Marathon (NG / 2:13:xx)!
05 - Zellb - Bass Pro Marathon (4:59:59 / 5:20:38)!
05 - IamTrike - NY Marathon (3:59:59 / N/A)
11 - tigger536 - Chicamauga Battlefield Marathon (4:15:00 / N/A)
11 - ebradley23 - Richmond Marathon (NG / N/A)
11 - BikeFan - Richmond Marathon (3:19:59 / 3:18:05)BQ!!!
11 - CheapRunnerMike - Ragnar South Beach (Able to walk at WDW / N/A)
11 - FFigawi - Ragnar South Beach (NG / N/A)
11 - Keels - Ragnar South Beach (NG / N/A)
11 - TheHamm - Superheros 10k (Finish / 1:35:xx)!!
11 - katiekinzakat - Middendorf's Manchac 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
11 - rootbeerkid - Salt Fork Trail Challenge 10.4 Mi (2:30:00 / 2:09:58)!!!
12 - Chaitali - Avengers Super Heroes Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
12 - Sleepless Knight - Avengers Super Heroes Half Marathon (Finish / N/A)
12 - jennamfeo - Avengers Super Heroes Half Marathon (NG / 2:49:39)
12 - The Expert - RNR Las Vegas Half Marathon (NG / 3:24:xx)!
12 - gjramsey - Cypress Half Marathon (1:44:00 / 1:40:59)!!
12 - SarahDisney - RangersTown 5k (32:59 / 30:40)PR!!!
12 - FredtheDuck - Candy Cane City 5k (29:59 / 30:46)PR!!
18 - bananabean - Philadelphia Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
18 - sourire - Philadelphia Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
18 - camaker - Holly Springs Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
18 - baxter24 - Holly Springs Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
18 - FredtheDuck - Run Under the Lights 5k (NG / N/A)
18 - tigger536 - St. Pete Dolphin Double (NG / N/A)
18 - jennamfeo - 29th Annual Havasu Turkey Trot (29:29 / N/A)
19 - MissLiss279 - Rt. 66 Marathon (Finish / N/A)
19 - apdebord - Norfolk Harbor Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - tigger536 - Atlanta Thanksgiving Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - Disney at Heart - Atlanta Thanksgiving Half Marathon (NG / 2:19:22)!
23 - baxter24 - Charlotte Turkey Trot 8k (NG / 45:32)!
23 - Miranda - Dover Turkey Trot 5k (NG / N/A)
23 - SarahDisney - Prospect Park Track Club Turkey Trot (55:16 / 57:18)!
23 - TheHamm - Turkey Trot 5k (33:00 / 37:45)!
23 - *DisneyDreamer - Drumstick Dash 5k (NG / N/A)
23 - Nole95 - 17 Tryptophan Half Marathon (NG / 2:06:53)PR!!!
23 - disneydaydreamer33 - Thankful Half Lehi (NG / Finish)!
23 - watchmefly - Gobble Wobble 5k (33:00 / N/A)
23 - FredtheDuck - Bethesda Turkey Chase 2 Miler (19:50 / N/A)
23 - JulieODC - Franklin Turkey Trot 5k (NG / 29:51)!
25 - kywyldcat03 - Turkey Burn Half Marathon (1:59:59 / 2:00:10)!
26 - ksellers88 - Space Coast Half Marathon (NG / 1:54:44)!
26 - FFigawi - Space Coast Marathon (NG / N/A)

*December*
02 - Baloo in Mi - Artic Frog 50k (6:20:00 / 6:08:23)PR!!!
02 - Capang - A Christmas Story 5k (NG / N/A)
02 - PaDisneyCouple - Girls on the Run 5k (NG / 46:22)!
02 - *DisneyDreamer - Santa Hustle 5k (NG / N/A)
03 - gjramsey - RNR Half Marathon San Antonio (1:40:00 / 1:46:04)!
03 - sky13 - Standard Chartered Singapore Half Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
03 - LSUlakes - Tiger10k (59:59 / 45:43)!!
03 - pixarmom - Last Call Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
03 - JulieODC - Angel Run 5k (NG / N/A)
08 - LSUlakes - SNEAUX DAY Gonzales, LA (Run in Sneaux / 2.15 Mi Run)! 
09 - tigger536 - Barb's 5k (NG / N/A)
09 - katiekinzakat - Cajun Country Half Marathon (3:00:00 / WX)
09 - OldSlowGoofyGuy - Rocket City Marathon (3:59:59 / 3:59:26)PR!!!
09 - gjramsey - Fort Bend Kia 30k (NG / 2:38:35)!
09 - disneyatheart - Trail 5k (NG / 35:08)!
10 - tigger536 - Jeff Galloway Half Marathon (2:05:00 / N/A)
16 - ksellers88 - Big Dog Jingle 5k (NG / N/A)
16 - BikeFan - Gar Williams Half Marathon (1:30:00 / 1:32:39)!
17 - StarGirl - Hawk Indoor Marathon (6:00:00 / N/A)
23 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Run Run Santa Viera 1 Mile (NG / 16:54)!
24 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Run Run Santa Vero 1 Mile (NG / 15:53)!


----------



## LSUlakes

The Running Thread - Original

Since I failed with keeping up with the QOTD list, this spot will now hold the states we have run list. This list is sponsored by and updated by @jennamfeo . Please tag jennamfeo when you have another state to add to the list or if you are a new submission. Thanks for creating the excel sheet!






Updated 11/27/17


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?

ATTQOTD: My goal is to try to be a better runner than I was is 2016.


----------



## gjramsey

WOOHOO!!

Jan 15th - Houston Marathon - 3:28
Feb 4th - Katy Half Marathon - 1:40
Feb 12th - Rhythm and Blues Qtr Marathon - :48
Mar 19th - Rock and Roll Dallas Half - 1:37
Apr 8th - Blue Bell Fun Run 10k - NG
Apr 9th - Vintage Park Half Marathon - 1:37

ATTQOTD:

My Goals this year are to attempt the BQ at Houston.  Try to PR the half in March or Apr.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?



New post-40 half marathon PR (Star Wars Dark Side half is the plan)


----------



## opusone

@LSUlakes: please add the following races.  Thank you!

*April*
22 - opusone - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (TBD / N/A)
23 - opusone - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (1:40 / N/A)


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?


1. To stay healthy
2. To be better about doing non-running activities to help with (1) and to avoid burnout (i.e. yoga, strength training)


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My goal is to try to be a better runner than I was is 2016.



I only have one running goal for 2017 right now: new PR in Chicago in October. Of course, remaining injury-free is always a goal too.

@LSUlakes, can you please add Chicago Marathon on Oct 8th for me? Goal time is 3:40. Thanks!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Posting in the new Running thread too (I don't feel qualified to post in the Marathon Weekend thread since I'm not participating):

I am jealous of everyone heading to Disney for this weekend.

I don't say 'Good Luck' since luck has very little to do with success, so 2 thoughts:

Luck is when preparation meets opportunity. (Manatee High Field House - Circa 1978)

Have a good race and have a safe race. (Will Chamberlin (not a typo)) https://www.classicraceservices.com/


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

My goal for 2017 is to *MAKE THIS RUNNING HABIT STICK. *


So last year, I posted on this thread in maybe like April or so. I was SO GUNG HO to start running and become super good at it...I registered for the Princess 10K and started off my runs..

It lasted about a week. Turns out, I hate running. Also, the Princess 10K weekend is too expensive for me at the moment, my friend cancelled, and it came on too fast. So i'm out $120. However, I still want to try again. I think I didn't give myself enough time to make it into a habit, or maybe I didn't have the right shoes or something. Or maybe I started too fast (it really wasn't a lot though, I was running for like..15 min and getting too tired). 

I really want it to stick in 2017. I'm also trying to incorporate other types of fitness. I'm taking a break from Disney right now, so my goal is to do a non-Disney 5k and 10K by the end of 2017, then do a Disney race of some sort in 2018.

  First of all, does anyone have any tips for me? You were all beginners once, right? Is it possible to make myself like running more than I do now? Also, I think I need a goal or checklist or app or something that I can make visual progress on. I just got a fitbit. Does anyone have recommendations on how to set a realistic goal for a COMPLETELY beginning runner?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## IamTrike

Thanks for the shiny new thread.   It's got that new shoe scent.


----------



## JulieODC

Can you add me to the race list for February?

26 - JulieODC Disney Princess Half (2:45/N/A)

QOTD: My goals for 2017 are to finish the PHM, and then stay motivated and as pain free as possible after that!


----------



## ZellyB

YAY!!!  New Running thread!!!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?



ATTQOTD:
1)  Stay Healthy!!  2016 was rough for that
2)  Get a new POT race on a half to use for Dopey 2018 - Would love for this to be a new PR as well
3)  Prepare well for Dopey 2018
4)  Add regular cycling to my exercise regimen
5)  Attempt a tri sprint this year at some point
6)  Most importantly - HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  Get my knee back in working order and drop the post-marathon, injury and holiday-related pounds I added. Getting used to a higher calorie intake as part of marathon training followed immediately by an injury layoff and the holidays was a perfect storm for weight gain. After that, I'll decide if the fall holds another marathon or just a few halfs in store. 

Additional races already on the schedule:
03/19: Tobacco Road Half (no goal)
04/02:  Rock-n-Roll Raleigh Half (no goal)


----------



## LSUlakes

Hannahinwonderland said:


> My goal for 2017 is to *MAKE THIS RUNNING HABIT STICK. *
> 
> 
> So last year, I posted on this thread in maybe like April or so. I was SO GUNG HO to start running and become super good at it...I registered for the Princess 10K and started off my runs..
> 
> It lasted about a week. Turns out, I hate running. Also, the Princess 10K weekend is too expensive for me at the moment, my friend cancelled, and it came on too fast. So i'm out $120. However, I still want to try again. I think I didn't give myself enough time to make it into a habit, or maybe I didn't have the right shoes or something. Or maybe I started too fast (it really wasn't a lot though, I was running for like..15 min and getting too tired).
> 
> I really want it to stick in 2017. I'm also trying to incorporate other types of fitness. I'm taking a break from Disney right now, so my goal is to do a non-Disney 5k and 10K by the end of 2017, then do a Disney race of some sort in 2018.
> 
> First of all, does anyone have any tips for me? You were all beginners once, right? Is it possible to make myself like running more than I do now? Also, I think I need a goal or checklist or app or something that I can make visual progress on. I just got a fitbit. Does anyone have recommendations on how to set a realistic goal for a COMPLETELY beginning runner?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Welcome back! Yes we were all in your shoes at one time. I highly recommend downloading a couch to 5k app. It will provide you with a safe way to get into running and provide a solid foundation for beyond. Best of luck to you!


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:

My main goal this year is to get my wife through some local races.  She'd like to complete the 2018 WDW marathon and so has started training again (run/walk/run) after an ankle injury hit her back in June shortly after she got into running and completed her first 5k.  We have a 5k, 10k, 10-miler, and half marathon scheduled for March through April and I'm planning to guide/pace her through these.  I have some competitive issues, so this will really be a challenge for me to focus on her.  I'll probably change up my training a bit after this weekend's marathon to make her goals a priority of mine during the winter/early-spring.  This will be a nice change/break for me after having a couple hard training cycles in a row.

In addition, I'm doing the Chicago Marathon in October, 2017 and plan to hit the training hard for it.  I had a goal of 3:45 this past October and finished in 3:49-ish.  I jumped back into hard training fairly quickly afterwards for this weekend's marathon, so I'll be ready for the break in the early part of 2017.  But I'd like to try and do the Chicago this year in 3:39-something.  And then next year's WDW marathon will be all about getting my wife through the race and that will be a great experience. 

@LSUlakes: please add the following races:

March 4 - Anthem 5k Fitness Classic (NG)
March 18 - Rodes City Run 10k (NG)
April 1 - Papa John's 10 Miler (NG)
April 29 - Kentucky Derby Festival miniMarathon
October 8 - Chicago Marathon (3:39:59)


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?



First goal is to run a 5K with my son.  He has really been enjoying running and I've had a blast getting out with him.  He makes me proud every time we get out there and he's already knocking on the door of 10K for his long run (9.5km, not bad for a 7-year old!).  I am eying the Dark Side 5K in April, just need to finalize some plans.

My other more long-term running goal for the year will be to take a shot at another BQ.  I wouldn't be looking to try until late Fall as I won't have time to properly train for a marathon during Tri season, and the added bonus is that late Fall means I can BQ as a 40-year old...those extra 5 minutes are huge!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Happy New Year all!! 

@LSUlakes please add the following race for me:
26 - run.minnie.miles - Disney Princess Half (2:45:00 /N/A) 


ATTQOTD: 
1. Finish my 1st half (Princess) healthy!
2. Sub 30min 5K
3. Run > 500 miles


----------



## SarahDisney

Thanks for getting this new thread up, @LSUlakes!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?



Run a half marathon.
Once I get through that, I'll re-evaluate. But that's something I've been working on for a while, and I just want to get there.


----------



## Ariel484

ZellyB said:


> YAY!!!  New Running thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD:
> 1)  Stay Healthy!!  2016 was rough for that
> 2)  Get a new POT race on a half to use for Dopey 2018 - Would love for this to be a new PR as well
> 3)  Prepare well for Dopey 2018
> 4)  Add regular cycling to my exercise regimen
> 5)  Attempt a tri sprint this year at some point
> 6)  Most importantly - HAVE FUN!!!


You're just excited because you were quoted in the OP! 

Look at you with the tri action!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

2017 Goal - Run the Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon on October 1st in 3 hours or less to qualify for Boston.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

Whooo Hooo! New Thread. Thanks for keeping up with this @LSUlakes. This thread is usually the first thing I check each morning. 

ATTQOTD: For 2017 I'm going to work toward a Marathon PR. I'm thinking I will do the San Antonio Rock N Roll Marathon in December so post Boston Marathon work on building my base and speed from May until the end of July. I guess a PR at Boston is possible, but my goal for Boston is to try and do everything I can to enjoy the experience and I really don't want to overly suffer or bonk during that event. 

I also need to talk the wife into Marathon Weekend 2018. We will do a trip in 2018 to WDW, but I'm not sure the family is in for that particular weekend.


----------



## opusone

Hannahinwonderland said:


> First of all, does anyone have any tips for me? You were all beginners once, right? Is it possible to make myself like running more than I do now?



About 30 years ago, I did not like running either when I first tried it.  I think it's sort of like snowboarding... you will hate it the first X times out, but once your body gets the hang of it, you won't want to stop.  So, consistency is the key.  I would suggest this: fully commit to running (at a COMFORTABLE pace) three days a week for 6-8 weeks, and then see how you feel about it.  @LSUlakes' suggestion of the Couch to 5k program is a great option.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Be as committed to my running and cross training in 2017 as I was in 2015. I just did not have a good year in 2016. Also, to reverse this weight gain trend which started in 2016 (gee what a coincidence!) to make that running part easier.

Races!  My 1/15 race is already up there, so here are a few more that I am already registered for, or at least know dates for.  Bummer, though, while looking up dates, I just realized that the local series that I usually do all the races in, the first race (a 5K) is the day before my HM in May.   I guess I won't be able to do 8 for 8 this year.  I am not a good enough runner to go out and do a 5K the day before a HM.  

Also does it bug anyone else when the distance isn't in the official race name?   I'm not really sure how to list it.   My Snowflake Shuffle race listed for 1/15 is a 3 mile race so I couldn't even just call it a 5K.  Maybe in brackets like [3 mile]?

April
9 - Miranda - Reds Race [5 mile] - (58:00 / N/A) 

May
7 - Miranda - Wallis Sands Half Marathon - (NG / N/A)

June
4 - Miranda - Covered Bridges Half Marathon - (NG / N/A)
10 - Miranda - Market Square Day 10K - (NG / N/A)


----------



## ZellyB

cburnett11 said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> My main goal this year is to get my wife through some local races.  She'd like to complete the 2018 WDW marathon and so has started training again (run/walk/run) after an ankle injury hit her back in June shortly after she got into running and completed her first 5k.  We have a 5k, 10k, 10-miler, and half marathon scheduled for March through April and I'm planning to guide/pace her through these.  I have some competitive issues, so this will really be a challenge for me to focus on her.  I'll probably change up my training a bit after this weekend's marathon to make her goals a priority of mine during the winter/early-spring.  This will be a nice change/break for me after having a couple hard training cycles in a row.



My husband ( @Chris-Mo ) committed to running with me several years ago even though he's a much stronger runner than I am.  Without his support and companionship, I doubt I'd still be running like I am.  I can't tell you how much it means to me, so I'm sure your wife appreciates what you are doing for her so much.



Ariel484 said:


> You're just excited because you were quoted in the OP!
> 
> Look at you with the tri action!!



I'm internet FAMOUS!!!!

And, yeah, let's see if I actually pull of this whole tri thing.  Remember how many times I've said I'm going to start doing yoga.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  My first big long term goal is to become a half marathoner in 2017 (maybe a few times over.)  My second big goal is to sub an hour for a 10k (I'm so so so close.)
I have a bunch of other little sub-goals, but those are the biggies.  I also really want to take up Billy on his offer of running a race with him (well, he'd be doing his Easy pace if he runs with me, haha...and maybe some more midwest run-disers could join us?, but still have to figure that all out once peeps are back from marathon weekend.)  



Hannahinwonderland said:


> First of all, does anyone have any tips for me? You were all beginners once, right? Is it possible to make myself like running more than I do now? Also, I think I need a goal or checklist or app or something that I can make visual progress on. I just got a fitbit. Does anyone have recommendations on how to set a realistic goal for a COMPLETELY beginning runner?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


  I was you in 2015...beginner needing a realistic goal.  I'd say to pick a 5k and 10k in the Fall (BEST RUNNING WEATHER!) or similar best weather time period based on where you live.  And make those your big goal races.  But then sign up for a 5k every couple months before that.  Ones where you are ok just finishing them, ones you can mess around with run/walk, just run, different speeds, what you wear, what you listen to, etc etc.  And don't beat yourself up over any finish times that happen on these pre-race races.  Enjoy them, celebrate them, and learn from them, and have fun with them.  By the time your Fall goal race comes around you will feel like a veteran already and you'll know what you want to do in terms of attacking the race (or not) at that time.   That's my best advise 


@LSUlakes 
March
18 - roxymama - March4Meg [5k] - (NA/NA)

April
2 - roxymama - Shamrock Shuffle [8k] - (48:00/ N/A) 

May 
14 - roxymama - Tinkerbell Half Marathon [13.1] - (NA/NA)

Sep 
24 - roxymama - Chicago Half Marathon [13.1] - (NA/NA)

Nov
3 - roxymama - Wine & Dine Fall Feast 5k - (NA/NA)
stay tuned for maybe another race after this


----------



## The Expert

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?



1. Keep doing it. 
2. Keep up my strength training and add yoga.
3. Train well enough to enjoy all the races I'm signed up for.
4. Earn the Coast to Coast and Castle to Chateau medals!
5. Keep those injuries at bay.

Also @LSUlakes please add these races for me!

*September*
23 - The Expert -Disneyland Paris 10K (NG / N/A) TBD
24 - The Expert -Disneyland Paris Half (NG / N/A) TBD


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?



*ATTQOTD:* First and foremost to keep going. I've made some progress since starting, but I've got a long way to go. I'd like to keep pushing to find out where I can get to and not give up. Beyond that, I'd like to run at least one more half marathon after the two I already have scheduled. 

Speaking of which, I'd appreciate it if you could please add the following races for me.  Thank you!

*January*
15 - JohnRPG - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (2:40 / N/A)

*April*
23 - JohnRPG - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (2:40 / N/A)


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 1)  Stay Healthy!!  2016 was rough for that
> 2)  Get a new POT race on a half to use for Dopey 2018 - Would love for this to be a new PR as well
> 3)  Prepare well for Dopey 2018
> 4)  Add regular cycling to my exercise regimen
> *5)  Attempt a tri sprint this year at some point*
> 6)  Most importantly - HAVE FUN!!!



One more down. Now to work on @roxymama!  



roxymama said:


> Nov
> 3 - roxymama - Wine & Dine Fall Feast 5k - (NA/NA)
> stay tuned for maybe another race after this



And by another race, you mean Dopey, of course


----------



## dis_or_dat

Great job @LSUlakes! Thanks for keeping up this thread!

ATTQOTD: would love to just be able to run through September.  Super long term goals would be getting back to my current fitness by 2019 and then maybe BQ in 2020.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Ah... that new thread smell!!

ATTQOTD: Finish Dopey and be Happy about it!

One thing at a time, stick to the Process, Roll Tide, and after that I'll let you know.


----------



## LSUlakes

Glad to see everyone is finding there way over to the new thread! Love all the races yall have signed up for as well!!!


For some reason I am still sick and for a while I was feeling better then last night my throat started to feel soar again. I have no idea whats going on, but I am about to leave work again because i feel so poorly and i guess go see the Dr again... Whatever this cold is, its overrated!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Glad to see everyone is finding there way over to the new thread! Love all the races yall have signed up for as well!!!
> 
> 
> For some reason I am still sick and for a while I was feeling better then last night my throat started to feel soar again. I have no idea whats going on, but I am about to leave work again because i feel so poorly and i guess go see the Dr again... Whatever this cold is, its overrated!



I hope your doc prescribes a week in the sun and you use that as an excuse to come join the marathon weekend fun


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> One more down. Now to work on @roxymama!
> 
> 
> 
> And by another race, you mean Dopey, of course



August 6th is the Naperville Sprint triathlon    I already took the 3 hour Tri clinic about that race last year because I was with my husband and just blended in/was a total poser (so you could say I was the most prepared spectator that day.) 
Now I just need two things:
1) Buy a bike and re-learn how to ride it
2) Learn to swim 
So there's that 

I don't know what you are referring to..Dopey '18?  Is that a new movie coming out, I've never heard of it.  

So you'll be in Chicago this year along with Cburnett?  Dis-meet?


----------



## jhorstma

Hannahinwonderland said:


> My goal for 2017 is to *MAKE THIS RUNNING HABIT STICK. *
> 
> 
> So last year, I posted on this thread in maybe like April or so. I was SO GUNG HO to start running and become super good at it...I registered for the Princess 10K and started off my runs..
> 
> It lasted about a week. Turns out, I hate running. Also, the Princess 10K weekend is too expensive for me at the moment, my friend cancelled, and it came on too fast. So i'm out $120. However, I still want to try again. I think I didn't give myself enough time to make it into a habit, or maybe I didn't have the right shoes or something. Or maybe I started too fast (it really wasn't a lot though, I was running for like..15 min and getting too tired).
> 
> I really want it to stick in 2017. I'm also trying to incorporate other types of fitness. I'm taking a break from Disney right now, so my goal is to do a non-Disney 5k and 10K by the end of 2017, then do a Disney race of some sort in 2018.
> 
> First of all, does anyone have any tips for me? You were all beginners once, right? Is it possible to make myself like running more than I do now? Also, I think I need a goal or checklist or app or something that I can make visual progress on. I just got a fitbit. Does anyone have recommendations on how to set a realistic goal for a COMPLETELY beginning runner?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I'm not a big fan of running either.  As the t-shirts say, "my sport's punishment for your sport".  I do however flat out love the immediate sense of accomplishment I get from every run, feeling stronger, breathing easier, and overall being in the best shape of my life.  I also like having really cool/relatively rare accomplishments under my belt (running a marathon) and really crazy potential goals that now seem achievable (breaking 4 hours in a marathon, running an ultra, qualifying for Boston, etc.).


----------



## DIS-OH

I'll be doing the GSC in February.  Goal is 1:05 for 10K and 2:30 for PHM.

Long term goal is to stay healthy and injury free.


----------



## Disney at Heart

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I don't say 'Good Luck' since luck has very little to do with success, so 2 thoughts:
> 
> Luck is when preparation meets opportunity. (Manatee High Field House - Circa 1978)
> 
> Have a good race and have a safe race. (Will Chamberlin (not a typo)) https://www.classicraceservices.com/


Love your quotes and also loved Will Chamberlin! Carole has done a good job of carrying on the legacy.


----------



## Dis5150

Yay, a bright, shiny new thread!

ATTQOTD: To get faster. I am running my 2nd marathon at the Little Rock Marathon in March (not registered yet so not adding it to the list yet), then after that I want to work on getting my speed back up. I was finally running in the 12's before I started marathon training and my plan had me slow down to the 14's for training. I feel so slow now!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?



My goals are to increase my total miles compared to 2016, do my first duathlon as I work on my swimming so I can do a triathlon, do more trail running, and I want to qualify for Boston.  I get 5 more minutes next year so if I don't get in this year I'll try again.

I also want to do a few 5Ks with the running stroller once the kid is old enough for it.  I need to add running:stroller to my SportTracks program so I can track my progress.




Hannahinwonderland said:


> First of all, does anyone have any tips for me? You were all beginners once, right? Is it possible to make myself like running more than I do now? Also, I think I need a goal or checklist or app or something that I can make visual progress on. I just got a fitbit. Does anyone have recommendations on how to set a realistic goal for a COMPLETELY beginning runner?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



My first recommendation is to avoid the treadmill and run outside, without headphones, in the moment.

When I started training for my first 5K I jumped on a treadmill and ran a mile.  I felt dead at the end of that mile and I played a lot of sports, I just never ran to run.  The next run I went a little further, then a little further, and about a month later I ran 3.1 miles and hated every minute of it.

I decided I probably need to do at least one run outside before my race and I knew exactly how far from my office I had to run to be 1.5 miles away so I ran there and back.  It felt totally different than trudging along on the treadmill.  If running was treadmill running I would have stopped after that first race but luckily running can be outside.  In the rain, the snow, at 100 degrees or 0.  Unless it is really bad, and that happens less than once a year for me, I avoid the treadmill and that is my biggest recommendation.  

Beyond that you have to identify what it is you didn't like about it and why it didn't stick.  It could be the wrong shoes, the wrong clothing, starting off too fast, or anything else.  Running also doesn't have to be your primary sport.  If you prefer swimming, biking, hiking, or any other fitness activity better than running I don't think you have to force yourself to put in long miles.  Treat running as cross training for your preferred sport.  You can still do a 5K, 10K, or even half without being out there 5 times a week.

Good luck.


----------



## michigandergirl

Yay!! New year, new goals, and new running thread! Thank you @LSUlakes and I hope you feel better soon.

ATTQOTD:

1) a half marathon PR
2) Get strong and stay injury-free so that I can start training this fall for my first Dopey Challenge 2018! Who knew I would ever be so excited to punish my body for 48.6 miles...

I have a race to add:

July 8 - michigandergirl - Grand Traverse half marathon - NG


----------



## baxter24

My goal for this year is to keep up what I started last year. I would like to keep running four times a week and it would be cool to run 1,000 miles for the year. 

Right now I am planning on running the Tobacco Road half and the Rock n roll half (yes it appears I am stalking @camaker) but haven't signed up for either yet. You guys have inspired me to consider doing Goofy next year but I want to finish the marathon this weekend before I seriously think about it.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

ATTQOTD:
1.  2000 miles in 2017
2.  To get back on the PR train for several distances


Races to add for 2017:

Jan 8 - whereinflorida - Disney Marathon - 4:00:00
Jan 28 - whereinflorida - Daytona 5k - No goal
Feb 5 - whereinflorida - Daytona Half Marathon - 1:48:00
Mar 25 - whereinflorida - Tomoka Marathon - 4:00:00
Apr 23 - whereinflorida - Star Wars Half - 1:50:00


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: Crush my half PR


----------



## kirstie101

@LSUlakes please add the following races for me:

January 
14 -Kirstie101 - Star Wars Light Side 10K – no goal

15 - Kirstie101 - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon – no goal

My main running goal for 2017 is to get over my IT band issue and then run injury free for the year.

I’m looking at new races to add to my calendar. The spring race I usually do (RnR SF) is not an option this year so I need to pick another one out so I’ll have something to keep training for. If I don’t have a race on the calendar my long runs will not be very long lol!


----------



## Chaitali

It's great that the 2017 thread is already at 3 pages!  I think my big goal for 2017 is to train for a full marathon.  I'm leaning toward Disney World 2018 being my first full marathon but may change my mind to be either Marine Corps (October) or Richmond (November) in 2017.  As far as races, I haven't ironed out my schedule yet.  But here's what I have planned so far.

March 11 - Chaitali - RnR DC Half Marathon (2:56:00/NA)
April 23 - Chaitali - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG /NA)
October 15 - Columbus Half Marathon (2:50:00/NA)
November 12 - Avengers Super Heroes Half Marathon (NG/NA)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Goal for 2017: Marathon PR at Rocket City in December and Dopey 2018 (not exactly 2017, but you know what I mean!)



Chaitali said:


> I'm leaning toward Disney World 2018 being my first full marathon but may change my mind to be either Marine Corps (October) or Richmond (November) in 2017.



I always figure once you do all that marathon training, it's a shame to only do 1!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Thanks again for continuing this tread @LSUlakes 
Goals for 2017:
1) Continue with the group fitness classes that I've added in.  They have really put a spring back into my fitness step, and helped me not dread workouts (running or otherwise)
2) Sub 1 hour 10K  and 2:10 or faster 1/2 marathon.  I'm very nervous about putting a time goal out there for everyone to see.  It seems like every time I try and work on my speed I get a little injury.  I'm reserving the right to still be happy with my results if I'm not able to reach this speed  
3) Put up a medal rack in my room!  Right now all of my medals are pushed to the back of my closet on hangers.  I would love to be reminded of all I've accomplished and feel a desire to put more pretty, shiny metal on my wall 

The only race I've decided on this year is the Legacy River Run 10K on 5/20/17 (0:59:59)


----------



## ZellyB

Totally forgot to add Tinkerbell weekend to my 2017 races.  @LSUlakes would you add me for below?

May 14 - Zellyb - Disneyland Pixie Dust Challenge - (NG/NA)


----------



## Chaitali

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Goal for 2017: Marathon PR at Rocket City in December and Dopey 2018 (not exactly 2017, but you know what I mean!)
> 
> 
> 
> I always figure once you do all that marathon training, it's a shame to only do 1!



Ha, that thought has crossed my mind too!  But what if I hate the first one and don't want to do the Disney full?  That's a lot of money to waste on something I hate.  Granted... I've been doing half marathons and like them so I'm hoping that means that I'll enjoy the full as well.  Part of me is thinking I'll just enter the lottery for Marine Corps and let the universe decide for me.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My goal is to try to be a better runner than I was is 2016.


Long term? Hmmm well first to finish dopey then after that we will see. I just want to maintain my running right now.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Chaitali said:


> But what if I hate the first one and don't want to do the Disney full?



My experience is that the second marathon is more enjoyable that the first, because of the learning curve.

And immediately after you run the first marathon, you will *swear *that you'll never do another one, but by the next morning you're already thinking about the next one.

Part of the equation is how injury prone you are: it's a lot of tough miles in a short time. It's also tough to maintain fitness with the rest after the first and the taper before the second.

So I'm not saying 'Do it!' since it is not without risk, but I am saying it's possible.


----------



## Ariel484

Chaitali said:


> But what if I hate the first one and don't want to do the Disney full?


But...it's DISNEY! Every Mile is Magic and all that!


----------



## GreatLakes

Chaitali said:


> Ha, that thought has crossed my mind too!  But what if I hate the first one and don't want to do the Disney full?  That's a lot of money to waste on something I hate.  Granted... I've been doing half marathons and like them so I'm hoping that means that I'll enjoy the full as well.  Part of me is thinking I'll just enter the lottery for Marine Corps and let the universe decide for me.



I don't think I know anyone that finished their first marathon and didn't think they were insane and never doing it again, even if just for a few hours.  More than any other distance you just can't really train for the distance, you have to experience it and then adjust.  At least that is my opinion.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My goal is to try to be a better runner than I was is 2016.



Me:  Sub 2:10 half marathon
DW:  stay healthy and return to running


----------



## preciouspups

I'm doing Dark Side 10k.  I have no clue what my goal time is!  My goal is to finish standing up.

Headed back to the gym today only to find out my favorite yoga teacher is no longer going to teach.  Ugh!  She was awesome for my running because she did a lot of hip work and stretches instead of cardio and flowing.  Also, she gave a neck massage during relaxation.  I don't like the new person taking the class.  She is a little too "yogi" for me and occasionally makes us hold hands and touch each other.  I guess I need to find a yoga for runners DVD.

I also tried new socks today... Feetures.  Apparently having them on the correct feet does matter.  Not sure I liked them though.  They felt short in the toes and too low on the ankles.


----------



## Kathymford

Hi everyone! Seeing the new thread at only 3 pages makes me think I can keep up now. Haha. 

ATTQOTD:

1. Figure out how to stay up-to-date with this thread no matter what area I'm working in.
2. Get back to actually running!
3. I'm thinking about a 10k a month for the entire year ... not sure about that one. Having a 10k looming has not put any motivation in me the last few months. I'll blame the job change though ...



Hannahinwonderland said:


> First of all, does anyone have any tips for me? You were all beginners once, right? Is it possible to make myself like running more than I do now? Also, I think I need a goal or checklist or app or something that I can make visual progress on. I just got a fitbit. Does anyone have recommendations on how to set a realistic goal for a COMPLETELY beginning runner?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Interval running was the trick for me. I hated running before I started. But I am a Disney fan and HAD to have those medals so I started running. I started with the C25K app, but that had long stretches of running. And I was slow and hated it. Then I started researching Galloway and have been an interval runner ever since. I'm slowly trying to extend the running portion vs the walking, but for me, it made it that much more enjoyable and my times are faster.

The trick for sticking to it for me was having a schedule. Like a real life schedule with number of miles on it. Also, I usually run after work during the week, but I do not go home. DO NOT. LOL. I change in the office and drive to my local track or trail or whatever. It was just another part of my day.



Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: Be as committed to my running and cross training in 2017 as I was in 2015. I just did not have a good year in 2016. Also, to reverse this weight gain trend which started in 2016 (gee what a coincidence!) to make that running part easier.



This is so me too!!


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: I hoping to finally hit that illusive 1000-mile year this year!

@LSUlakes Could you add the following race for me?

April 23 - GW Parkway Classic 10 mile (1:25/NA)


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

@LSUlakes 
My races this year (so far) are
Jan 20 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Space Race 4 miles (1:04 / N/A)
Feb 25 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
April 30 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - USA Beach Running Championship 10k (NG / N/A)

ATTQOTD: To do more running than walking with my intervals. I started working on this in November and it is going surprisingly well!


----------



## asheleycs

Hannahinwonderland said:


> My goal for 2017 is to *MAKE THIS RUNNING HABIT STICK. *
> 
> 
> First of all, does anyone have any tips for me? You were all beginners once, right? Is it possible to make myself like running more than I do now? Also, I think I need a goal or checklist or app or something that I can make visual progress on. I just got a fitbit. Does anyone have recommendations on how to set a realistic goal for a COMPLETELY beginning runner?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Not sure what everyone else has said, but I think you have to figure out why you hate it.

Is it because it hurts/is too hard? You probably started off too quickly. Most of us do.  Try a Couch to 5K or something and be sure to actually follow it!

Is it because you're bored? Music was so boring for me, so I started listening to podcasts. You have to find what will help you pass the time.

Is it because you hate the treadmill? Go outside!

One thing that has been great for me is Strava. In addition to all of the kudos I get from fellow DISers, it tracks my progress on different outdoor runs. For example, today I ran a trail I run regularly. I learned that I did my best ever both on the whole loop and on some specifics parts of the loop (e.g., a part with a really steep hill). Not sure how well it works with Fitbit, since many of the features need GPS.


----------



## asheleycs

*My goal for 2017*: Get prepared for Dopey 2018.

*Upcoming races*:
Feb 24 - asheleycs - Disney Princess 5k (NG/NA)
Feb 25 - asheleycs - Disney Princess 10k (NG/NA) - GSC
Feb 26 - asheleycs - Disney Princess HM (NG/NA) - GSC

Also adding:

Apr 21 - asheleycs - Dark Side 5k (NG/NA)
Apr 22 - asheleycs - Dark Side 10k (NG/NA) - Challenge
Apr 23 - asheleycs - Dark Side HM (NG/NA) - Challenge


----------



## Baloo in MI

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?



ATTQOTD:
I have a few goals.

1) 2000 miles.  This is an arbitrary number in one sense but in another; if I am going to complete a few races I am looking at I need to up my training mileage.  
2) Complete my first 50 mile ultra.
3) Complete my first time race; 12 hours.  Object is to complete as many miles in the 12 hours.  50 miles gets you the belt bulk; I want that!
4) Strength train and get back on my very dusty and lonely bike.
5) Most important never forget the privilege I have to pursue this hobby that I love!

I have several races I am hoping to sign up for, but only one is official - read family schedule approved and registered. Excited to spend up my race registration budget though!

2/26 - Baloo in MI - Portage Winter Blast Half (sub 1:50)


----------



## JulieODC

preciouspups said:


> I'm doing Dark Side 10k.  I have no clue what my goal time is!  My goal is to finish standing up.
> 
> Headed back to the gym today only to find out my favorite yoga teacher is no longer going to teach.  Ugh!  She was awesome for my running because she did a lot of hip work and stretches instead of cardio and flowing.  Also, she gave a neck massage during relaxation.  I don't like the new person taking the class.  She is a little too "yogi" for me and occasionally makes us hold hands and touch each other.  I guess I need to find a yoga for runners DVD.
> 
> I also tried new socks today... Feetures.  Apparently having them on the correct feet does matter.  Not sure I liked them though.  They felt short in the toes and too low on the ankles.



I feel your yoga pain - I'm down 2 great teachers at my studio, and the only one I've found that I like teaches when I work. And, of course, I have 16 classes left on a 20 class pass.

I will say that the hand holding would make me run out the door!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My goal is to try to be a better runner than I was is 2016.



I'm going to be a copycat and say the same. 2016 started out strong with the Dopey Challenge and I burned out. Even with a multitude of half marathons throughout the year, I did the bare minimum of training. I'm going to try a new training plan after WDW/Light Side weekends to see if that helps. Hoping to improve my 10K and half times this year.

And speaking of Light Side, could you please add the following for me:

January
14 - Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Light Side 10K (N/A)
15 - Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Light Side Half (N/A)

March
19 - Mimsy Borogove - Excalibur 10-Miler (PR/NA)

April
21 - Mimsy Borogove (and DH) - Star Wars Dark Side 5K (N/A)
22 - Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Dark Side 10K (N/A)
23 - Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (N/A)


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My goal is to try to be a better runner than I was is 2016.



Goal #1- No injuries please.   Praying to the running gods for a good 13 months at least, I would still like to do the Marathon next year so can I make it through that please?
#2- To improve condition and set some PR's on the 10K and 1/2 marathon distances.
#3- Continue my P90X strength training
#4- Once the ankle can handle the balance moves, incorporate Yoga.  I badly need to get looser.
#5- lose 30 lbs in 2017.   This will be a tough one but I am going to track my calories and as boring as it may be for you all, I think I may post my daily calories on here to keep my accountable.





Hannahinwonderland said:


> My goal for 2017 is to *MAKE THIS RUNNING HABIT STICK. *
> 
> 
> So last year, I posted on this thread in maybe like April or so. I was SO GUNG HO to start running and become super good at it...I registered for the Princess 10K and started off my runs..
> 
> It lasted about a week. Turns out, I hate running. Also, the Princess 10K weekend is too expensive for me at the moment, my friend cancelled, and it came on too fast. So i'm out $120. However, I still want to try again. I think I didn't give myself enough time to make it into a habit, or maybe I didn't have the right shoes or something. Or maybe I started too fast (it really wasn't a lot though, I was running for like..15 min and getting too tired).
> 
> I really want it to stick in 2017. I'm also trying to incorporate other types of fitness. I'm taking a break from Disney right now, so my goal is to do a non-Disney 5k and 10K by the end of 2017, then do a Disney race of some sort in 2018.
> 
> First of all, does anyone have any tips for me? You were all beginners once, right? Is it possible to make myself like running more than I do now? Also, I think I need a goal or checklist or app or something that I can make visual progress on. I just got a fitbit. Does anyone have recommendations on how to set a realistic goal for a COMPLETELY beginning runner?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



I can't speak for everyone, I can only speak for me and all the stories I have read on these threads.  Here's the truth.  When you first start out, running SUCKS.  It hurts.  Your chest burns.  You get dizzy and lightheaded.  Your sore for days.  You question your sanity and why you are doing this crazy thing.  Then, one day, things click and make sense.  You have a great run and you feel great about yourself.

My recommendation is to pick a race you want to do, I always recommend a 10K as the shortest distance because I personally hate the first 3 miles of any run.  It's the worst.  I don't start to relax and loosen up until I get past that so a 5K is not a fun race for me.  No matter what you do, pick a training plan and stick to it no matter what.  Trust that you chose this hobby for a reason and let the plan be your brain.  Stop overthinking things.  And, after a couple of months and a successful passing over the finish line, if you don't feel like a million dollars from that accomplishment, then maybe running just isn't your thing.  But, I think you just need to break through the wall of when it's hard at the beginning.




Chaitali said:


> Ha, that thought has crossed my mind too!  But what if I hate the first one and don't want to do the Disney full?  That's a lot of money to waste on something I hate.  Granted... I've been doing half marathons and like them so I'm hoping that means that I'll enjoy the full as well.  Part of me is thinking I'll just enter the lottery for Marine Corps and let the universe decide for me.



Marathon weekend last year was one of the best weekends of my life.  Marathons are hard so you might think you don't want to do another one, but you will.



GreatLakes said:


> I don't think I know anyone that finished their first marathon and didn't think they were insane and never doing it again, even if just for a few hours.  More than any other distance you just can't really train for the distance, you have to experience it and then adjust.  At least that is my opinion.



I am the rare exception.  I was so MAD at myself during my first marathon as I limped the last 8 miles with double hamstring cramps that I decided during the race that I had to try it again.


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD*: My big goal for 2017 is to be consistent.  If I can maintain consistency in my running, all the other goals I set for myself, and honestly they are the same goals year after year after year, can be achieved I think.

In January of 2018 I celebrate the big 4-0 and would really like to tackle Dopey with the rest of you.  It felt attainable back in September/October before life sidelined me.  Not so much at the moment...


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I start every year with a bunch of goals.  I would like to keep PRing even though I am considered a Masters runner (over 40).  I would really like to improve my times for shorter distances like the mile and 5k.  Other goals:  learn to love the stuff I hate--yoga, swimming (which I seem to only do when injured), riding my road bike....

I will likely do many races in 2017, but here are the ones I have committed to financially:

January

8 - Wendy98 - WDW Marathon (3:05-3:10)

April

15 - Wendy98 - Boston Marathon (I really want to PR since this is where I PRed last year.  Dream goal is sub 2:55)

October

8 - Wendy98- Chicago Marathon (anything sub 3 is good for me)


----------



## bevcgg

*QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?

1. Back to strength training class
2. Yoga class-- frequently
3. Core training- daily
3. POT races for Dopey 2019

@LSUlakes Please add

April 9 Bevcgg - Platte River Half Marathon - less than 2:30

September 2/3- Bevcgg- Disneyland Double Dare- have fun!

October 15-Bevcgg- R&R Denver Half- less than 2:30

Love this thread! Thanks for keeping it going!


----------



## Wendy98

CheapRunnerMike said:


> First goal is to run a 5K with my son.  He has really been enjoying running and I've had a blast getting out with him.  He makes me proud every time we get out there and he's already knocking on the door of 10K for his long run (9.5km, not bad for a 7-year old!).  I am eying the Dark Side 5K in April, just need to finalize some plans.
> 
> My other more long-term running goal for the year will be to take a shot at another BQ.  I wouldn't be looking to try until late Fall as I won't have time to properly train for a marathon during Tri season, and the added bonus is that late Fall means I can BQ as a 40-year old...those extra 5 minutes are huge!




Wow, that is impressive for a 7 year old!  I run with my kids, and my 7 year old is DONE after 2 miles.  He has done a couple of 5k's (run/walk) and is always so proud of himself!

As far as a BQ, you could run it at age 39 but your qualifying standards would be as a 40 year old (since that would be your age on actual Boston day).  I have a friend who has tried to BQ many times and always comes up short.  She is going to run her next race as a 44 year old but she will only need the time for a 45 year old (you get a HUGE additional cushion at 45).

Good luck--I am in awe of you triathlon people!


----------



## jele30

ATTQOTD:  My goal for 2017 is to stick with the running.  I've been running at least weekly (most weeks two runs, but really try for three) since June which is pretty good for me. When I found that I had lost the motivation to run outside in the dark I joined the local Y.   I wasn't too fond of running on the treadmill when I started, but I've come to look forward to my workouts again.  On schedule for the Princess 10k, which is just right around the corner! My ultimate goal is to run a half marathon in the fall.  

These are the races that I've registered for so far in 2017, but there will be more!

February
24-Jele30- Disney's Princess 5k
25-Jele30- Disney's Princess 10k


----------



## dis_or_dat

@Wendy98


----------



## roxymama

One more!

May 5 - roxymama, Little Kings 1 miler, Cincinnati, OH (na/na)


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Wendy98 said:


> Wow, that is impressive for a 7 year old!  I run with my kids, and my 7 year old is DONE after 2 miles.  He has done a couple of 5k's (run/walk) and is always so proud of himself!
> 
> As far as a BQ, you could run it at age 39 but your qualifying standards would be as a 40 year old (since that would be your age on actual Boston day).  I have a friend who has tried to BQ many times and always comes up short.  She is going to run her next race as a 44 year old but she will only need the time for a 45 year old (you get a HUGE additional cushion at 45).
> 
> Good luck--I am in awe of you triathlon people!



Thanks @Wendy98 thats what I'm planning to on.  I hopefully won't need the extra 5 minutes I get as a 40-year old but it's a nice cushion.  Could have used it this year, would have equalities at Boston...ah well.

Kiddo is doing great, it's a blast getting to see him enjoy running.  If he keeps this up he may want to do the Dark Side 10K!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

So far I have 3 officially scheduled races for 2017:

4/22: Star Wars Dark Side 10K - Challenge
4/23: Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon - Challenge
6/10: Rock n Sole Half Marathon (in Milwaukee, WI)

No time goals for any of the races right now, especially for Dark Side since considering it will be April in Florida, I'm planning on it being warm. As it gets closer and I see how things are going, I may set a goal for the half marathon in June.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?


1. Run Injury Free
2. Do a Tri
3. Prepare for Dopey 2018

As for scheduled races:
03/05 - Anisum - Grilled Cheese & Tomato Soup Run (36:00 / NA)
04/01 - Anisum - Hot Chocolate 15k (1:59:59 / NA)
04/30 - Anisum - Run the Vineyards 5 Miler (59:59 / NA)
05/07 - Anisum - Run the Vineyards 10 Miler (2:03:00 / NA)
09/10 - Anisum - Good Day for a Run Festival 15k (1:57:00 / NA)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My only running goal of 2017 is to convince my wife to run the WDW Half with me again next year. Not much time to do it with the changed dates. I am going to really need the 5k and 10k to go well for her this week. Everyone keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## roxymama

Anisum said:


> As for scheduled races:
> 03/05 - Anisum - Grilled Cheese & Tomato Soup Run (36:00 / NA)
> 04/01 - Anisum - Hot Chocolate 15k (1:59:59 / NA)
> 04/30 - Anisum - Run the Vineyards 5 Miler (59:59 / NA)
> 05/07 - Anisum - Run the Vineyards 10 Miler (2:03:00 / NA)
> 09/10 - Anisum - Good Day for a Run Festival 15k (1:57:00 / NA)



Your races are making me hungry and thirsty!


----------



## Anisum

roxymama said:


> Your races are making me hungry and thirsty!


I take food and beverages into account when running. How else am I supposed to regain all of the calories I lose by running?


----------



## roxymama

Anisum said:


> I take food and beverages into account when running. How else am I supposed to regain all of the calories I lose by running?



I've learned that if you call food "fuel" than you can eat it for athletic purposes.  So I applaud you in your smart "fueling."


----------



## preciouspups

roxymama said:


> I've learned that if you call food "fuel" than you can eat it for athletic purposes.  So I applaud you in your smart "fueling."


I saw a meme once that said "athletes don't diet and exercise, they fuel and train."  I sure hope this chocolate pudding fueled me!


----------



## roxymama

preciouspups said:


> I saw a meme once that said "athletes don't diet and exercise, they fuel and train."



OMG, you've just described in a single sentence why I was finally able to lose some weight.  Mind blown.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  1) To get back to a regular schedule of running, strength training and cross training.
                 2) Spring Half Marathon
                 3) 10k PR in the summer
                 4) Full Marathon in the fall

Hi Everyone!  Man I have missed this thread.  I stepped away from the boards in the fall.  I had a lot going on with my family and one one of the complications was very little time for running or any exercise.  There were multiple factors and I don't want to get into it all, but the main thing was that after rapidly deteriorating health beginning in September, my dad passed away in late December concluding a 7 year battle with cancer.  In the end it was not the cancer, but the side effects of treatments he had that killed him.  But had he not had those treatments he would not have had as much time as he did. 

I am really looking forward to getting back to running and exercise in general.  I know it will help me feel better and cope with all the stress.  I had hoped to do a spring full marathon, but I really haven't run in a month, so I don't think I could be ready.  I don't want to risk injury ramping things up too fast, so I am hoping instead to get back to fitness to complete a half in time for a May race.  Haven't decided which one yet.  Likewise, I deferred MCM last year due to my hamstring injury last summer.  Unfortunately I can't do the rescheduled date for 2017.  They moved it to the second to last weekend in October, instead of the last.  Wouldn't you know, that is one of two weekends a year my husband has travel to a board meeting and I can't  do it then.  So I will have to look for another fall full.  Not sure what to do with my deferral...

My real hope for the end result of my 2017 goals above is to be prepared to do the 2018 WDW marathon.  I can't decide whether to go for Dopey.  Does anyone know if they have announced a new deferral or race insurance policy yet?  I looked quickly as I started thinking about this years goals, but haven't found anything.  I hate that rD moved up the registration, as I am not sure that by that date I will feel ready to register for Dopey, but fear by the end of the year I'll regret not doing it...  Every rD race weekend I've done has included all the challenge races, and I think I'll feel like I'm missing out if I don't do Dopey.  My alternate is to consider doing the 10k and the half.  10k is my favorite distance  

Very excited to be back to this thread.  Reading about everyone's training and accomplishments is inspiring and I've gotten some great advice from many of you.  Thanks @LSUlakes for last years thread and keeping it going again!


----------



## GreatLakes

Wendy98 said:


> As far as a BQ, you could run it at age 39 but your qualifying standards would be as a 40 year old (since that would be your age on actual Boston day).  I have a friend who has tried to BQ many times and always comes up short.  She is going to run her next race as a 44 year old but she will only need the time for a 45 year old (you get a HUGE additional cushion at 45).



This is news to me and I just checked and you are right.  Cool.  I will be running my fall full while 39 and registration for 2018 will open while I'm 39 but I would be 40 on race day.  I am still aiming for the 3:10 instead of the 3:15 but if nothing else that would give me a cushion in case the time get lowered again after the fact due to the number of registrants.


----------



## Kathymford

Anisum said:


> 03/05 - Anisum - Grilled Cheese & Tomato Soup Run (36:00 / NA)



This one in particular (not that I don't like wine!) sounds amazing and yes, I want that for lunch now. 

So far for 2017 I'm on track with my running! LOL. Went back to the track after work last night as that's how I first became consistent. It was a struggle to force myself out there, but I went. It was nice to be back. My friends think I'm crazy just running in circles, but something about it is very soothing to me. Not to mention it's flat! LOL. It was pretty empty today because it was cold (50s ... spoiled Cali people here ha). 

Add me to the list of people jealous of everyone at WDW for marathon weekend right now. I can't believe it was only a year ago and I was there too. Feels like much longer ago! Please keep us updated and post pictures!


----------



## RunDisneyDad

GreatLakes said:


> I am still aiming for the 3:10 instead of the 3:15 but if nothing else that would give me a cushion in case the time get lowered again after the fact due to the number of registrants.



Smart. And if you go sub 3:10 you'll register a full day earlier and avoid the stress of waiting with all the other squeakers on your confirmation. Also, the past three years that wave 1 cutoff has been around that 3:10 time.


----------



## Wendy98

GreatLakes said:


> This is news to me and I just checked and you are right.  Cool.  I will be running my fall full while 39 and registration for 2018 will open while I'm 39 but I would be 40 on race day.  I am still aiming for the 3:10 instead of the 3:15 but if nothing else that would give me a cushion in case the time get lowered again after the fact due to the number of registrants.



Awesome--I hope you get the time you need!  I don't see them tightening the qualifying times down anytime soon, so I wouldn't worry too much about that.  I think the current system has been working well for registration even though some qualifiers are getting shut out--happened to a friend this year. 

You guys have it tougher with your times.  Definitely a good idea to pad your time as much as you can.


----------



## Wendy98

Wendy98 said:


> ATTQOTD:  I start every year with a bunch of goals.  I would like to keep PRing even though I am considered a Masters runner (over 40).  I would really like to improve my times for shorter distances like the mile and 5k.  Other goals:  learn to love the stuff I hate--yoga, swimming (which I seem to only do when injured), riding my road bike....
> 
> I will likely do many races in 2017, but here are the ones I have committed to financially:
> 
> January
> 
> 8 - Wendy98 - WDW Marathon (3:05-3:10)
> 
> April
> 
> 15 - Wendy98 - Boston Marathon (I really want to PR since this is where I PRed last year.  Dream goal is sub 2:55)
> 
> October
> 
> 8 - Wendy98- Chicago Marathon (anything sub 3 is good for me)




Boston is April 17, not 15.  I had the date for the Boston 5K which is the 15th in my head.  My 13 year old wants to do that one.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Ok, folks get ready. The full pin bundle this weekend... Some people (DW) included, are furious. And no returns. And they aren't swapping them out. (It's the medal pins, but I guess a special version of them?) Anyway, no returns. Let's see how plays out for rD over the next couple days.


----------



## BikeFan

Happy 2017 folks, and I hope it's a great running year for everyone.  I see there are a bunch of folks running the Mickey full this weekend.  Who wants to do a corral meet-up?  I'm in 'A' and I'd love to have some company in the corral and maybe on the course during the full.  I'm planning on running the full at easy pace, somewhere in the 3:30-3:45 zone.


----------



## camaker

BikeFan said:


> I'm planning on running the full at easy pace, somewhere in the 3:30-3:45 zone.



Hahahaha!!  I love your definition of "easy pace"!

Paging @CheapRunnerMike, @DopeyBadger  and @FFigawi to the Corral A white courtesy phone. You have a running partner waiting...


----------



## BikeFan

camaker said:


> Hahahaha!!  I love your definition of "easy pace"!
> 
> Paging @CheapRunnerMike, @DopeyBadger  and @FFigawi to the Corral A white courtesy phone. You have a running partner waiting...



It's all relative - a tempo run for me is an easy run for my son, a high school cross-country runner!    There's usually someone faster and usually someone slower at most every race I've run, but as long as we're all getting out there, it's all good!


----------



## cavepig

Chasing Dopey said:


> Ok, folks get ready. The full pin bundle this weekend... Some people (DW) included, are furious. And no returns. And they aren't swapping them out. (It's the medal pins, but I guess a special version of them?) Anyway, no returns. Let's see how plays out for rD over the next couple days.


 This would make very upset too. All preorders before were the logo pins and them changing it is just bad business. I read it was just the dopey bundle too, wonder if it was actually an error or on purpose. They really should let you exchange. Hopefully all that are upset let them know. I have Darkside preordered so hope they don't change others.


----------



## Kathymford

Chasing Dopey said:


> Ok, folks get ready. The full pin bundle this weekend... Some people (DW) included, are furious. And no returns. And they aren't swapping them out. (It's the medal pins, but I guess a special version of them?) Anyway, no returns. Let's see how plays out for rD over the next couple days.



That's crazy that they are not allowing returns. I can't decide whether I feel like someone got it wrong or if it's just another sign of RunDisney hoarding what money they are getting now. Races aren't selling out? Just put them on sale earlier! That will totally fix all the problems. I love Disney dearly, but they really need to take a look at this.


----------



## jfinke

RunDisneyDad said:


> Smart. And if you go sub 3:10 you'll register a full day earlier and avoid the stress of waiting with all the other squeakers on your confirmation. Also, the past three years that wave 1 cutoff has been around that 3:10 time.



My BQ for 2016 was a 3:10:59 and it put me in Corral 1, Wave 2.  Also, keep in mind that the last two years have required a significant (2+ minutes) time below your BQ.


----------



## LSUlakes

Missed work today and wasn't feeling well so I didn't read the boards today. I just wanted to wish everyone running tomorrows 5k the best of luck! Sorry I didn't get to post the race list prior to the race.


----------



## Ariel484

Chasing Dopey said:


> Ok, folks get ready. The full pin bundle this weekend... Some people (DW) included, are furious. And no returns. And they aren't swapping them out. (It's the medal pins, but I guess a special version of them?) Anyway, no returns. Let's see how plays out for rD over the next couple days.





cavepig said:


> This would make very upset too. All preorders before were the logo pins and them changing it is just bad business. I read it was just the dopey bundle too, wonder if it was actually an error or on purpose. They really should let you exchange. Hopefully all that are upset let them know. I have Darkside preordered so hope they don't change others.





Kathymford said:


> That's crazy that they are not allowing returns. I can't decide whether I feel like someone got it wrong or if it's just another sign of RunDisney hoarding what money they are getting now. Races aren't selling out? Just put them on sale earlier! That will totally fix all the problems. I love Disney dearly, but they really need to take a look at this.


I got a Goofy pin bundle, since that's what I originally registered for - they gave me the logo pins, not the medal pins. I went back later and found the 5K, 10K and Dopey logo pins to get a full set.


----------



## Dave Rolen

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?
> .



To run at least one marathon, maybe an ultra, train for Dopey 2018, and figure out how to get rid of this metatarsal issue I've had for a year.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Just stopping in for my accountability post.  My daily goal for calories is 1900.  

Yesterday I did 1853 and today I did 1823.  I made it back to the gym tonight for another 1.15 miles on the treadmill and 15:00 on the elliptical.  It hurt more today than Monday so I am playing Friday by ear, I may need to move it to Saturday.


----------



## McNs

Goal for this year is to run waaay more than last year. I'm usually around 500-600 miles a year, 2016 was only 200 miles. Getting back in to it now



Waiting2goback said:


> I can't speak for everyone, I can only speak for me and all the stories I have read on these threads. Here's the truth. When you first start out, running SUCKS. It hurts. Your chest burns. You get dizzy and lightheaded. Your sore for days. You question your sanity and why you are doing this crazy thing. Then, one day, things click and make sense. You have a great run and you feel great about yourself.



AND this is where I'm at - the horrible runs where everything hurts, breathing is strained and when breathing is fone the legs don't work. I know the good stuff is coming, just got to hang in there. I love it when you get to the point you feel so energised, legs feel powerful, you just HAVE to go running!



Waiting2goback said:


> Marathon weekend last year was one of the best weekends of my life. Marathons are hard so you might think you don't want to do another one, but you will.



I've done 3 marathons and remember them all well. That feeling when you cross the line just can't be beat - elation, exhaustion, don't know whether to laugh or cry. I knew I would do another after the first but didn't run for at least a month!



Waiting2goback said:


> I am the rare exception. I was so MAD at myself during my first marathon as I limped the last 8 miles with double hamstring cramps that I decided during the race that I had to try it again.



I remember during the last 6 miles of my first full, when legs were hurting, seemed to be running in to the wind regardless of the direction of travel, finally understanding why I needed to have done the long training runs that I had neglected. Finished in 3:40. Knew I was going to come back the next year, had much better prep and managed a 3:20. 2008 was my last full with a time of 3:23.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *After a long time off from running, how do you determine how many miles to start back with and how long before you reach your normal work load?

ATTQOTD: I will start with a few easy runs of 3-5 miles for the first week or two. If all is going well, then I will start adding long runs again on the weekend. It will probably take a full month to get back to normal running.


----------



## Dave Rolen

I generally go for Too Much, Too Fast, Too Soon and end up with sore muscles. Then I remember to ease the heck up before I injure myself.

But yeah, mileage aside, easing back into it is the way to go. Depending on how the previous fitness level, training plan, and amount of time off. Maybe just step a couple weeks back on the training plan, repeat the previous couple weeks, or start anew.


----------



## LSUlakes

A bit late to post this, but here it is! This week we have the following folks with races:

05 - @Chasing Dopey - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - @virtuoso1989  - WDW 5k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
05 - @Diskidatheart  - WDW 5k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
05 - @FFigawi  - WDW 5k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
05 - @Keels  - WDW 5k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
05 - @surfde22  - WDW 5k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
05 - @BuckeyeBama - WDW 5k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
05 - @disneyatheart2  - WDW 5k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
05 - @MommaoffherRocker  - WDW 5k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
05 - @IamTrike - WDW 5k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
05 - @CheapRunnerMike  - WDW 5k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
05 - @Baloo in MI - WDW 5k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
05 - @rteetz  - WDW 5k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
05 - @Barca33Runner - WDW 5k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
05 - @camaker  - WDW 5k (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - @croach  - WDW 5k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
05 - @jhorstma  - WDW 5k (NG / N/A)
05 - @DopeyBadger - WDW 5k (21:00 / N/A) Dopey
06 - virtuoso1989 - WDW 10k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
06 - Chasing Dopey - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - DopeyBadger - WDW 10k (43:00 / N/A) Dopey
06 - Diskidatheart - WDW 10k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
06 - FFigawi - WDW 10k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
06 - Keels - WDW 10k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
06 - Surfde22 - WDW 10k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
06 - BuckeyBama - WDW 10k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
06 - DisneyatHeart - WDW 10k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
06 - MommaoffherRocker - WDW 10k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
06 - Iamtrike - WDW 10k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
06 - CheaprunnerMike - WDW 10k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
06 - Baloo in Mi - WDW 10k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
06 - rteetz - WDW 10k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
06 - Barca33Runner - WDW 10k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
06 - camaker - WDW 10k (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - croach - WDW 10k (TBD / N/A) Dopey
07 - virtuoso1989 - WDW Half Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
07 - Chasing Dopey - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - @ZellyB  - WDW Half Marathon (TBD / N/A) Goofy
07 - Diskidatheart - WDW Half Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
07 - FFigawi - WDW Half Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
07 - Keels - WDW Half Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
07 - Surfde22 - WDW Half Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
07 - BuckeyBama - WDW Half Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
07 - DisneyatHeart - WDW Half Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
07 - MommaoffherRocker - WDW Half Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
07 - Iamtrike - WDW Half Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
07 - CheaprunnerMike - WDW Half Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
07 - Baloo in Mi - WDW Half Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
07 - rteetz - WDW Half Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
07 - Baraca33Runner - WDW Half Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
07 - camaker - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - croach - WDW Half Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
07 - Mimsy Borogove - WDW Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)
07 - DopeyBadger - WDW Half Marathon (1:40:00 / N/A) Dopey
08 - virtuoso1989 - WDW Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
08 - Chasing Dopey - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
08 - DopeyBadger - WDW Marathon (3:46:00 / N/A) Dopey
08 - DopeyBadger - Goofy Challenge (5:26:00 / N/A) Dopey
08 - DopeyBadger - Dopey Challenge (6:30:00 / N/A) Dopey
08 - ZellyB - WDW Marathon (TBD / N/A) Goofy
08 - Diskidatheart - WDW Marathon (Beer / N/A) Dopey
08 - FFigawi - WDW Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
08 - Keels - WDW Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
08 - Surfde22 - WDW Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
08 - BuckeyBama - WDW Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
08 - DisneyatHeart - WDW Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
08 - MommaoffherRocker - WDW Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
08 - Iamtrike - WDW Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
08 - CheaprunnerMike - WDW Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
08 - Baloo in Mi - WDW Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
08 - rteetz - WDW Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
08 - Baraca33Runner - WDW Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
08 - @Princesspixi  - WDW Marathon (N/A / N/A)
08 - @baxter24  - WDW Marathon (Finish / N/A)
08 - @Dis5150  - WDW Marathon (TBD / N/A)
08 - croach - WDW Marathon (TBD / N/A) Dopey
08 - camaker - WDW Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
08 - jhorstma - WDW Marathon (4:40:00 / N/A)
08 - @cburnett11  - WDW Marathon (3:59:00 / N/A)
08 - @WhereInFlorida - WDW Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
08 - @Wendy98 - WDW Marathon (3:05 - 3:10 / N/A)

If you would like to revise your goal just let me know and I will update! Best of luck to everyone and hope you all have a magical race / races!!!!!!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I usually like to start with a 2-3 mile at easy pace outdoors to just see how I feel.  It's so hard not to go too fast out the gate and then die off (which generally is what happens after a long break.)  And then my next few runs I keep it in the 5k-ish range but kind of see if I can do a mile or two harder than easy at the end and then I judge from there on how I'm feeling.  I was off for almost a full month twice last year (sickness and then a lil foot injury.) 
Once I feel like "me" again I go right back into running by effort (easy days, speed days, LR days) until my fitness naturally increases my pace. 
I try not to do a long run over 4-5 miles until I work up to it gradually though (but I'm not as long a distance runner as many of you folks)
I have been lucky not to have a training plan in place yet until after I was back "into it"


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I haven't run long enough yet to have time off from running, lol.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a long time off from running, how do you determine how many miles to start back with and how long before you reach your normal work load?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I will start with a few easy runs of 3-5 miles for the first week or two. If all is going well, then I will start adding long runs again on the weekend. It will probably take a full month to get back to normal running.


I start with easy runs of about 3 miles as well. Will then move up to 8-10 within a couple weeks.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  Starting back up is always hard for me.  I'm impatient.  I've injured myself in the past as a result.  I would say depending on the reason and length of the layoff, it takes me from 2-4 weeks to get back to where I was previously.  

My approach this time is going to be to take a full month, but to get in a decent amount of moving mileage right off the bat.  That's because I think my fitness is still decent, my mileage is just what needs work.  I'll walk whenever my heart rate passes a certain threshold.  Hopefully at the end of the month I'll be back to my full base mileage for the start of a training plan with very few, if any, walk breaks. 

I'll be doing cross training and mobility work as well to help keep me on track.


----------



## LSUlakes

So I just caught up on the thread, missed one day! I just wanted to say how happy it makes me to see so many of yall posting which races yall are going to be running this year! I will work on updating the list and hopefully getting it in order today.

Some bad news on my Disney plans. DW stated that she does not want to travel that far away during pregnancy so a trip in 2017 isnt going to happen unfortunately. I have to say I thought I would be able to get on board, but the distance thing is a big concern of hers. Well that and another trip would mean 3 trips in 1.5 years. She used the word "excess" or whatever that means. lol She has some points and I decided not to push the matter. So maybe sometime in 2018 before HS has everything open we can go while its not to crazy with, and then of course we would have to go again when it does all open up in 2019...

On the positive side, yall might remember me asking about running camps... well that looks like what i will be doing in July. Detail to be posted later.


----------



## JulieODC

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I haven't run long enough yet to have time off from running, lol.




Unless you count 1999 to 2013, and then 2013 to 2016 ;-)


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD- Short answer:  However many miles @DopeyBadger tells me to run. 

Longer answer:  If not on an active plan or if I'm trying to come back from an injury I'll usually run a few 3-4 milers to ensure everything is ok or back in one piece. Once that's done, I'll try to pick up on a new plan based on an estimate of where I think my current fitness lies.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a long time off from running, how do you determine how many miles to start back with and how long before you reach your normal work load?



Unfortunately, I have lots of experience with this, having taken long periods off many times over the years.  After a really long time off, I usually start with 2-3 mile runs at first, maybe 3 times a week, at really slow paces.  It's really mainly about getting back to consistency.  Over a couple months, I work back to running 4 times per week with 4 mile runs being standard and an occasional 5 mile run here and there.  My easy run speed naturally picks up a bit as I get back in shape.  Once I get back to this point, I start thinking about races and training plans to work up to the next level.

Having done this over many decades, I can attest to the fact that the road back takes much longer the older you get.


----------



## dis_or_dat

@DVCFan1994 I'm sorry for your loss.

@LSUlakes I hope you can get over these illnesses quick! Hopefully that means no colds for like 2 years straight.

ATTQOTD: Interesting, this is something I'll be dealing with since I haven't before.  Was planning on taking a training break after racing a half in February, but keeping a base of about 30-35 miles including a 10 mi long run so I wouldn't have to catch up too much.  Since my break has started earlier than anticipated, I'm just trying not to lose too much fitness before Light Side. Luckily I wasn't planning on racing it anyways.  So I'm just trying to navigate how much I can run without pushing myself too much.  



LSUlakes said:


> A bit late to post this, but here it is! This week we have the following folks with races:



Checking the disboards strava group is so exciting - love watching everyone complete their races!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a long time off from running, how do you determine how many miles to start back with and how long before you reach your normal work load?



I start easy and slow with runs of 3-6 miles and work up from there. It's about a month or so before I'm back at regular training volume. 



LSUlakes said:


> Some bad news on my Disney plans. DW stated that she does not want to travel that far away during pregnancy so *a trip in 2017 isnt going to happen unfortunately.* I have to say I thought I would be able to get on board, but the distance thing is a big concern of hers. Well that and another trip would mean 3 trips in 1.5 years. She used the word "excess" or whatever that means. lol She has some points and I decided not to push the matter. So *maybe sometime in 2018* before HS has everything open we can go while its not to crazy with, and then of course we would have to go again when it does all open up in 2019...



Sounds like Dopey '18 to me!!


----------



## The Expert

dis_or_dat said:


> Checking the disboards strava group is so exciting - love watching everyone complete their races!



Thanks for reminding me to look! So fun!


----------



## KSellers88

Hi everyone! I've never participated in this thread before, but I am on the boards every day so I will give it a shot this year!

ATTQOTD (both): My goals this year are to run at least 1,500 miles (did 1,000 last year) and complete a full marathon. I've only been running for a little over a year and haven't taken a significant amount of time off (two weeks at most), but once I started back I started easy with shorter runs and then gradually built my mileage up.

My 2017 races are below:
1/7 - ksellers88 - Red Nose Half Marathon (NG)
1/14 - ksellers88 - MLK 5K (sub 24)
1/28 - ksellers88 -Callaway Half Marathon (NG)
2/4 - ksellers88 -Superbowl 5K (sub 24 if I don't get it on MLK 5K)
2/24 - ksellers88 - Princess 5K (NG)
2/25 - ksellers88 - Enchanted 10K (NG)
2/26 - ksellers88 - Princess Half Marathon (NG)
3/18 - ksellers88 - Finish on the 50 Half Marathon (beat last year's time of 2:00:21)
4/8 - ksellers88 - Spartan Sprint (NG)
4/29 - ksellers88 - Tough Mudder (NG)

I wasn't sure if OCR races should be included or not, so if not just ignore those last two


----------



## Miranda

KSellers88 said:


> Hi everyone! I've never participated in this thread before, but I am on the boards every day so I will give it a shot this year!
> 
> ATTQOTD (both): My goals this year are to run at least 1,500 miles (did 1,000 last year) and complete a full marathon. I've only been running for a little over a year and haven't taken a significant amount of time off (two weeks at most), but once I started back I started easy with shorter runs and then gradually built my mileage up.
> 
> My 2017 races are below:
> 1/7 - ksellers88 - Red Nose Half Marathon (NG)
> 1/14 - ksellers88 - MLK 5K (sub 24)
> 1/28 - ksellers88 -Callaway Half Marathon (NG)
> 2/4 - ksellers88 -Superbowl 5K (sub 24 if I don't get it on MLK 5K)
> 2/24 - ksellers88 - Princess 5K (NG)
> 2/25 - ksellers88 - Enchanted 10K (NG)
> 2/26 - ksellers88 - Princess Half Marathon (NG)
> 3/18 - ksellers88 - Finish on the 50 Half Marathon (beat last year's time of 2:00:21)
> 4/8 - ksellers88 - Spartan Sprint (NG)
> 4/29 - ksellers88 - Tough Mudder (NG)
> 
> I wasn't sure if OCR races should be included or not, so if not just ignore those last two


The lone person racing this weekend not at WDW! 

Last year there were some triathlons on the list, so I'm sure those races are fine.


----------



## KSellers88

Miranda said:


> The lone person racing this weekend not at WDW!
> 
> Last year there were some triathlons on the list, so I'm sure those races are fine.



Trust me, I would MUCH rather be racing at WDW (as I am sure we probably all would) but this half is free and only 30 minutes from my house so I couldn't pass it up. Although there is a chance of snow, which we don't handle very well in the South so it should be interesting!


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a long time off from running, how do you determine how many miles to start back with and how long before you reach your normal work load?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I will start with a few easy runs of 3-5 miles for the first week or two. If all is going well, then I will start adding long runs again on the weekend. It will probably take a full month to get back to normal running.



It depends what you have been doing in your off time.  When I am injured and can't run, I am a cross training junkie.  I at least try to keep my fitness level up.  I do the elliptical a lot, for the length of a run (sometimes 2 hours).  Two years ago I had a stress fracture in my femur and was on crutches.  The only cardio I was permitted to do was swimming (bleh!) but I did it.  After 5-6 weeks, I started running easy, on non-consecutive days.  I think the key is to keep the pace easy until the body catches up.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a long time off from running, how do you determine how many miles to start back with and how long before you reach your normal work load?



Depends on the reason for the time off... for this last time it was because of a knee issue so opted to get back more slowly than I would have if body was behaving properly.  Started with 1 run per week and increased by 1 run every week until week 5 and kept it at 5 days/wk running while increasing mileage and long runs.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Normally, I also start back up after some time off with a 3-5 miles at an easy pace.  I will also maybe run 2-3 times the first week back after the time off, if it was injury related.  If it was due to vacation, I might go back at it a little harder with 1 or 2 more runs.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: I like to do easy pace 4 milers until I feel comfortable going faster. If I do not have any races after my downtime I'll take a couple of weeks to ramp back up. I did the 2016 WDW Marathon one month after the Rock N Roll SA Marathon so I started ramping up the following week. In hindsight, I think I did more damage than good in starting back so quickly. Lesson learned there is to do a better job of listening to my body.

I'm a bit late on this, but if anyone who is doing Marathon Weekend is reading...good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

For those who have braved weather events for runDisney, what's the threshold for thunderstorms and cancelling (or cutting short) morning races? (Saturday morning is looking nasty.)


----------



## FFigawi

Chasing Dopey said:


> For those who have braved weather events for runDisney, what's the threshold for thunderstorms and cancelling (or cutting short) morning races? (Saturday morning is looking nasty.)



The thunderstorm policy is listed on their web site on the Runner Info tab. Basically, if there is thunder within 10 miles, they shut things down until it is no longer within 10 miles. 

https://www.rundisney.com/disneyworld-marathon/


----------



## Kathymford

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a long time off from running, how do you determine how many miles to start back with and how long before you reach your normal work load?



My normal weekly mileage is pretty low unless I'm actively training for a half. So I start back up by amount of time running, not distance. I do 30 minute runs during the week and depending how much mileage I get out of that I base my weekend long run. I am actually going through this currently. So far my mid-week runs have gotten me to just under 2.5 miles, so my weekend long run will start at a 5k. Assuming it sticks (getting back in to the swing is the hardest part!), I will build slowly from there. This time around is slightly different since I have the LS 10k next weekend, so I don't want to overdo it. I may try to do up to 4 miles this weekend, but I will base it on how I feel.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a long time off from running, how do you determine how many miles to start back with and how long before you reach your normal work load?


When not training I average 8-12 miles a week depending on how many days I run. My default route is 3 miles but there's a lot of room to cut it short or lengthen it as needed. When training I usually increment the long run by a mile a week or so.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> The thunderstorm policy is listed on their web site on the Runner Info tab. Basically, if there is thunder within 10 miles, they shut things down until it is no longer within 10 miles.
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/disneyworld-marathon/



Unfortunately the 10 mile rule has to be applied to the entirety of the course, so the 10 mile range is going to be pretty large given the length of the course.  I would expect they would also look at the radar and not start if it looked like an inbound storm was going to bring lightning into that 10 mile zone. They've got a lot of people to keep safe across a lot of distance and time. I certainly don't envy them the responsibility.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  I start with 3 mile runs, but give myself permission to run shorter intervals if I feel like I need to.  One interesting thing I've found is that a break from running makes it seem more daunting and harder than it ends up being.  When I actually get out and do it, it usually isn't as hard as I imagined it to be.   I think it's cool how long you can keep a general level of fitness up.  (I'm talking about a 1-2 week break btw).

If it was a really long break ( a rough pregnancy for example).  I start from scratch.  Couch to 5K and work from there.


----------



## roxymama

I just joined the Strava group so will have to check out how that all works.  Won't be a lot of activity for me this week with my schedule but half training starts really really soon EEEEEEE!


----------



## SarahDisney

I've never really taken an extended break from running (most of my breaks have been less than a week), so I kinda just go on as if I never took the break.
There were a few times where I kind of stopped and then started again a few years later, so in those cases I basically started from scratch.


----------



## roxymama

Question for strava users (and I'll keep looking for the answer in the settings)
Because I'm weird about not wanting people knowing all my usual training run areas/where I live, BUT I don't mind maps being shown for races & out of town training runs.  Is there a way to only sometimes share maps?  Or do I just need to turn that off altogether?
I can see you can turn off segments near your house, but I'd just rather people not know where I'm gonna be all the time (I've watched too many Lifetime movies apparently)


----------



## 94bruin

Hi! I finally have mustered up the courage to join this group. I've been running consistently since last spring and have lurked on this thread. Hey it's a new year and a new thread, so why not?!

I decided last year that I wanted to run a Disney race. I told DH and he wanted to join. We will be running our first 10k next week at the Light Side 10k. Unfortunately, DH's running days may be numbered as he's having knee issues (and isn't as motivated to work thru them.) So, there isn't any particular goal next week. I want to savor the race since it's our first Race/Disney Race. Currently trying to decide who we will stop for pictures.

I'd like to look for at least one or two more 10ks to run in this year. If I can convince DH, I'd like to run a Disney half marathon in 2018. Perhaps the Disney one in Sept.


----------



## 94bruin

Just wanted to add my ATTQOTD:

Tuesday: I have modest goals: To run at least 25 miles each month. I'll see how the first months go and adjust accordingly. I'd like to go higher, but only time will tell.
Today: I really haven't take more than a week off at a time since starting last March. Since my mileage is low, it hasn't been to much of an issue.


----------



## LSUlakes

94bruin said:


> Hi! I finally have mustered up the courage to join this group. I've been running consistently since last spring and have lurked on this thread. Hey it's a new year and a new thread, so why not?!
> 
> I decided last year that I wanted to run a Disney race. I told DH and he wanted to join. We will be running our first 10k next week at the Light Side 10k. Unfortunately, DH's running days may be numbered as he's having knee issues (and isn't as motivated to work thru them.) So, there isn't any particular goal next week. I want to savor the race since it's our first Race/Disney Race. Currently trying to decide who we will stop for pictures.
> 
> I'd like to look for at least one or two more 10ks to run in this year. If I can convince DH, I'd like to run a Disney half marathon in 2018. Perhaps the Disney one in Sept.



Welcome the thread! Best of luck to you on your upcoming race!


----------



## Miranda

roxymama said:


> I just joined the Strava group so will have to check out how that all works.  Won't be a lot of activity for me this week with my schedule but half training starts really really soon EEEEEEE!


Mine too!  Or maybe I should have already started, eeek.  I don't know!  My first half of the spring is 5/7.   I haven't gotten a plan yet!


----------



## roxymama

Miranda said:


> Mine too!  Or maybe I should have already started, eeek.  I don't know!  My first half of the spring is 5/7.   I haven't gotten a plan yet!



Mine is 5/14 (almost twins) and my plan will start once I allow my "coach" to get back from Dopey and recover for a few minutes before I harass him 
I'm just running around freely with no plan now so I figure I've technically already started by accumulating "base mileage"


----------



## Sleepless Knight

94bruin said:


> Hi! I finally have mustered up the courage to join this group. I've been running consistently since last spring and have lurked on this thread. Hey it's a new year and a new thread, so why not?!
> 
> I decided last year that I wanted to run a Disney race. I told DH and he wanted to join. We will be running our first 10k next week at the Light Side 10k. Unfortunately, DH's running days may be numbered as he's having knee issues (and isn't as motivated to work thru them.) So, there isn't any particular goal next week. I want to savor the race since it's our first Race/Disney Race. Currently trying to decide who we will stop for pictures.
> 
> I'd like to look for at least one or two more 10ks to run in this year. If I can convince DH, I'd like to run a Disney half marathon in 2018. Perhaps the Disney one in Sept.


Welcome aboard.  I'm running the Rebel Challenge next weekend as my first step towards completing the Kessel Run.  I think you have the right idea about savoring the 10K.  Last year had some great photo ops for the 10K that were not available during the 1/2.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Question for strava users (and I'll keep looking for the answer in the settings)
> Because I'm weird about not wanting people knowing all my usual training run areas/where I live, BUT I don't mind maps being shown for races & out of town training runs.  Is there a way to only sometimes share maps?  Or do I just need to turn that off altogether?
> I can see you can turn off segments near your house, but I'd just rather people not know where I'm gonna be all the time (I've watched too many Lifetime movies apparently)



Go here:

https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us/articles/216918777-Privacy-Settings


----------



## dis_or_dat

roxymama said:


> Question for strava users (and I'll keep looking for the answer in the settings)
> Because I'm weird about not wanting people knowing all my usual training run areas/where I live, BUT I don't mind maps being shown for races & out of town training runs.  Is there a way to only sometimes share maps?  Or do I just need to turn that off altogether?
> I can see you can turn off segments near your house, but I'd just rather people not know where I'm gonna be all the time (I've watched too many Lifetime movies apparently)



I'm in the same boat and pretty private by nature, but the only thing about putting your activities on private is that it doesn't count towards club totals, not that I was up there anyways!  I wonder if you can put multiple privacy zones along your typical routes so that the miles "count" but no one can actually see your route.  Then you'll have to ask someone else on the group to confirm that they can't see your route (because of course you can see your route from your own account).  Otherwise, if you don't care, just put private as default and manually make the races public.


----------



## kirstie101

ATTQOTD: I guess it depends on the reason for the break. If it was an injury that I sought help for, I follow the advice of my PT and increase as they will let me. If its been a shorter break due to sickness or something then I start my weekly runs at the same amount of time, just do them slower than my normal pace (which is pretty slow anyway!). And then for my first true long run back, I'd do whatever my training plan called for if possible, again doing it slower if needed.


----------



## Waiting2goback

@DVCFan1994- I am sorry for your loss.  I meant to say it yesterday and forgot, I'm sorry.




McNs said:


> Goal for this year is to run waaay more than last year. I'm usually around 500-600 miles a year, 2016 was only 200 miles. Getting back in to it now
> 
> 
> 
> AND this is where I'm at - the horrible runs where everything hurts, breathing is strained and when breathing is fone the legs don't work. I know the good stuff is coming, just got to hang in there. I love it when you get to the point you feel so energised, legs feel powerful, you just HAVE to go running!
> 
> 
> 
> I've done 3 marathons and remember them all well. That feeling when you cross the line just can't be beat - elation, exhaustion, don't know whether to laugh or cry. I knew I would do another after the first but didn't run for at least a month!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember during the last 6 miles of my first full, when legs were hurting, seemed to be running in to the wind regardless of the direction of travel, finally understanding why I needed to have done the long training runs that I had neglected. Finished in 3:40. Knew I was going to come back the next year, had much better prep and managed a 3:20. 2008 was my last full with a time of 3:23.



It sounds like you are pretty fast!  You obviously know if you fight thru the horrible runs you are experiencing that things will get better.  Keep up the fight!




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a long time off from running, how do you determine how many miles to start back with and how long before you reach your normal work load?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I will start with a few easy runs of 3-5 miles for the first week or two. If all is going well, then I will start adding long runs again on the weekend. It will probably take a full month to get back to normal running.



When I recovered from plantar fasciitis I went right back to 5 mile easy runs because my conditioning was still good.  This time, I am doing what I can to improve my strength with minimal pain.  I am taking this return very slowly.  My conditioning is still decent because I have been on my bike for 4 months now.  Now it's all about being smart.   




KSellers88 said:


> Hi everyone! I've never participated in this thread before, but I am on the boards every day so I will give it a shot this year!
> 
> ATTQOTD (both): My goals this year are to run at least 1,500 miles (did 1,000 last year) and complete a full marathon. I've only been running for a little over a year and haven't taken a significant amount of time off (two weeks at most), but once I started back I started easy with shorter runs and then gradually built my mileage up.
> 
> My 2017 races are below:
> 1/7 - ksellers88 - Red Nose Half Marathon (NG)
> 1/14 - ksellers88 - MLK 5K (sub 24)
> 1/28 - ksellers88 -Callaway Half Marathon (NG)
> 2/4 - ksellers88 -Superbowl 5K (sub 24 if I don't get it on MLK 5K)
> 2/24 - ksellers88 - Princess 5K (NG)
> 2/25 - ksellers88 - Enchanted 10K (NG)
> 2/26 - ksellers88 - Princess Half Marathon (NG)
> 3/18 - ksellers88 - Finish on the 50 Half Marathon (beat last year's time of 2:00:21)
> 4/8 - ksellers88 - Spartan Sprint (NG)
> 4/29 - ksellers88 - Tough Mudder (NG)
> 
> I wasn't sure if OCR races should be included or not, so if not just ignore those last two





94bruin said:


> Hi! I finally have mustered up the courage to join this group. I've been running consistently since last spring and have lurked on this thread. Hey it's a new year and a new thread, so why not?!
> 
> I decided last year that I wanted to run a Disney race. I told DH and he wanted to join. We will be running our first 10k next week at the Light Side 10k. Unfortunately, DH's running days may be numbered as he's having knee issues (and isn't as motivated to work thru them.) So, there isn't any particular goal next week. I want to savor the race since it's our first Race/Disney Race. Currently trying to decide who we will stop for pictures.
> 
> I'd like to look for at least one or two more 10ks to run in this year. If I can convince DH, I'd like to run a Disney half marathon in 2018. Perhaps the Disney one in Sept.



Welcome to you both, and any other new members.  I have been meaning to call out all the lurkers again.  We did it last over the summer and we got a bunch of new people.  It's time again.   Anyone who is considering joining, no better time than the present.   It's a good group.  

Daily accountability: 36:00 on the bike in Zone 2 and 1891 calories.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:

I am sure I am not offering any nuggets of unknown wisdom here.  I start slow, minimal miles but with a set schedule that I stick to.

Good luck to the WDW 10K'ers tomorrow.  Looking forward to 6 more magical miles!


----------



## jele30

ATTQOTD:

Been a starter and stopper for most of my adult running career.  I can attribute all of the stops to starting too fast, too soon, too much.  This past June I decided to start by following the C25K program.  It was a way for me to be hold back my competitive side.  At the beginning the program was easy for me, but I still followed it as I knew from previous experience that my old ways didn't do me any favors.  After that program ended I've followed my own hybrid of a plan and been increasing the mileage at a slow pace.  When I have felt a potential injury coming on I have pulled back on the mileage or taken a rest day.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 213571



Yes!!!


----------



## DVCFan1994

Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 213571



This is so important to remember!  Especially when you are on a comeback!

I was hoping to get a run in today, but the roads where I live are horrible this morning.  It wasn't supposed to be much snow, so like always, my city notoriously bad DPW has done absolutely nothing.  Just slid all the way to school drop off today.  Another indoor workout for me today.  I will run in crazy cold, but when my AWD car is slipping on the roads, you won't find me running on them.  Starting to think I need to invest in a treadmill. 

Had an email from Strava this morning and when I clicked on my Dashboard was full of WDW 10k runs!  So excited to see, but very jealous too!  Hope you all had a great race and that tomorrow's weather does not cancel the half!


----------



## Anisum

roxymama said:


> Question for strava users (and I'll keep looking for the answer in the settings)
> Because I'm weird about not wanting people knowing all my usual training run areas/where I live, BUT I don't mind maps being shown for races & out of town training runs.  Is there a way to only sometimes share maps?  Or do I just need to turn that off altogether?
> I can see you can turn off segments near your house, but I'd just rather people not know where I'm gonna be all the time (I've watched too many Lifetime movies apparently)


This is why I always activate and deactivate my Strava account. I get exicted to run with others and activate it and then I get nervous and deactivate it because I don't like the idea of the data being transferred to Strava even if it's private.


----------



## LSUlakes

I am going to try something new for Fridays this year, but for now it will be a testing period. Questions of Fridays will be "fun" type of questions that may not relate to running. If this goes well, then I will continue the trend, if not then we will go back to running based type questions. So here it goes...

*QOTD: *With the holidays being over, what is the next holiday or event you will be celebrating or acknowledging? 

ATTQOTD: For those of us in Louisiana today starts Carnival Season. This time last until the beginning of lent and is also what NOLA is famous for, Mardi Gras. Just when you think all the bad food is out of the way, the king cakes show up everywhere! There is a reason why Louisiana is so unhealthy, Every. Single. Celebration. is paired with very unhealthy food that our culture embraces.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the holidays being over, what is the next holiday or event you will be celebrating or acknowledging?


Vacation in February. That being said, as I get back on the healthy food wagon I feel slight jealousy for Louisiana's delicious food.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> I am going to try something new for Fridays this year, but for now it will be a testing period. Questions of Fridays will be "fun" type of questions that may not relate to running. If this goes well, then I will continue the trend, if not then we will go back to running based type questions. So here it goes...



Great idea!

*



			QOTD:
		
Click to expand...

*


> With the holidays being over, what is the next holiday or event you will be celebrating or acknowledging?



I'll be celebrating DATW on Monday with @Keels, @mbwhitti, @CheapRunnerMike, and anyone else who turns up.


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the holidays being over, what is the next holiday or event you will be celebrating or acknowledging?



For MLK day we go away with friends for a ski holiday.  This is my first year actually skiing.  The last few years I had the GSC weekend a month later and didn't want to risk injury.  In February for President's day (which is also our school break week) we are heading to Whistler in British Columbia for another ski week.  Clearly the DH planned our vacations this year  I hate the cold and don't enjoy skiing much, but the family has patiently accompanied my to WDW for the GSC the last three years, so I guess he gets one year to plan some skiing


----------



## Anisum

So I have a question, I was reading an article that mentioned for peak performance you should run X per week based on the distance. I then looked at training plans I was familiar with and noticed that many of these plans only have you hit that amount for a max of 2-3 weeks (often depending at your pace on timed runs). So I was wondering, is the number given in the article the amount you should do at the highest mileage point in a training plan because otherwise it doesn't provide a strategy to work up to that amount. It's not something I'm looking to try I'm just curious as to where the run X per week for a distance is applicable.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the holidays being over, what is the next holiday or event you will be celebrating or acknowledging?


Valentine's Day we do some minimal interior decorating. That's probably the next one we acknowledge.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: February is what I call the month of me. Between Valentines day, my birthday and usually some other fun random things that happen that month, we end up celebrating all month!


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

LSUlakes said:


> I am going to try something new for Fridays this year, but for now it will be a testing period. Questions of Fridays will be "fun" type of questions that may not relate to running. If this goes well, then I will continue the trend, if not then we will go back to running based type questions. So here it goes...



I like this idea since it gives less experienced runners like me a chance contribute a bit more. I love the running questions and learning so much, but since prior to last year my running consisted of me just walking outside and running until I felt better (no gear, plan, specific distance or time), I don't often feel like I have a lot to contribute.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: We're not big holiday celebraters?  celebrationists?  So, maybe St. Patrick's Day?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD (yesterday): I took multiple years off from running, so I started from scratch. 
(today): Food-wise: Superbowl Sunday. Holiday-wise: V-Day and my DH bday in February. Most Excited Holiday (holiday in terms of vacation this time) WDW in February!!


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> I am going to try something new for Fridays this year, but for now it will be a testing period. Questions of Fridays will be "fun" type of questions that may not relate to running. If this goes well, then I will continue the trend, if not then we will go back to running based type questions. So here it goes...
> 
> *QOTD: *With the holidays being over, what is the next holiday or event you will be celebrating or acknowledging?


Great idea!

My husband's birthday, my birthday and our anniversary are coming up in the spring, so those are the big ones.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

Anisum said:


> So I was wondering, is the number given in the article the amount you should do at the highest mileage point in a training plan because otherwise it doesn't provide a strategy to work up to that amount.



I’m no expert on this stuff, so this is my guess. I take the “target totals” at the bottom of the article to be the suggested range of miles and not an average or “X” amount. Using their “Mortal Marathon” plan of 30-50 mpw, you’d start on the lower end (30 mpw) and your peak (50 mpw) would be toward the end of your plan. I of course could be totally wrong on that, but it seems reasonable to me and I feel like their Mortal Marathon target is in line with other beginner/intermediate plans I’ve seen.

ATTQOTD:
Valentine’s Day will be mine as well.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Houston Chevron marathon next weekend, even though it look to be a warm/humid race.  My youngest turns 11 on the 26th of this month, so we are in the middle of planning his party.  

Houston is hosting the Super Bowl, so that will make the city somewhat crazy for a week.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Next big event is the Princess Half Marathon weekend for me! We will be at Disney from 2/23 until 3/3 and I cannot wait!


----------



## DIS-OH

*QOTD: *With the holidays being over, what is the next holiday or event you will be celebrating or acknowledging?


*Answer:* January is birthday month in our house...Myself, Niece, Granddaughter, SIL, younger DD, and DH!  We eat a lot of cake this month!

(I like the idea of non-running questions once a week!)


----------



## Anisum

RunDisneyDad said:


> I’m no expert on this stuff, so this is my guess. I take the “target totals” at the bottom of the article to be the suggested range of miles and not an average or “X” amount. Using their “Mortal Marathon” plan of 30-50 mpw, you’d start on the lower end (30 mpw) and your peak (50 mpw) would be toward the end of your plan. I of course could be totally wrong on that, but it seems reasonable to me and I feel like their Mortal Marathon target is in line with other beginner/intermediate plans I’ve seen.



That makes sense and seems reasonable, I linked the wrong article though (for reference here's the one I meant to link) which suggests 40-45 as the target (though that's for improvement) which is a much smaller range. Overall I agree 30 at the start to 50 at the peak seems more reasonable. I will chalk this up to not reading carefully enough this morning.


----------



## LSUlakes

It may snow in Baton Rouge today!!!! Probably wont, but I'm excited about the chances. For those of yall that deal with this on a regular basis I wanted to let you know that state government offices are closing at noon just in case it does. lol



gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:  Houston Chevron marathon next weekend, even though it look to be a warm/humid race.  My youngest turns 11 on the 26th of this month, so we are in the middle of planning his party.
> 
> Houston is hosting the Super Bowl, so that will make the city somewhat crazy for a week.



Noticed the forecasted low for the marathon next weekend is in the mid 60's. Looks to be about as bad as last years WDW marathon weather. Its a shame that this weekends low in town are 25 Saturday and Sunday and barely getting over 40 for the high. My buddy is still trying to talk me into running the full next week also. lol I may cave, but i know its a very bad idea.


----------



## roxymama

Love the idea of "fun Friday" questions!

Next thing is probably my b-day next weekend.  No big party but I do get one piece of chocolate cake for free from Portillos.  One more year closer to the fastest age group in my town


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the holidays being over, what is the next holiday or event you will be celebrating or acknowledging?



Yay for Friday-Funday!
*ATTQOTD:* I'm heading to Disneyland for the SWLS Half next weekend, so that's certainly the next big event on my calendar. Looking beyond that, we usually have a nice dinner for Valentine's day.


----------



## roxymama

Also, Happy Epiphany for anyone who celebrates the Three Kings/Magi day   I was reminded by my 4 year old daughter who's school never misses a reason to have cupcakes.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

Anisum said:


> Overall I agree 30 at the start to 50 at the peak seems more reasonable. I will chalk this up to not reading carefully enough this morning.



Haha...welcome to my world of glossing over stuff...especially those RW articles! Yea, the article mentions that 40-45 as the minimum _average_ weekly mileage which would be in line with what the other article recommends.


----------



## Anisum

RunDisneyDad said:


> Haha...welcome to my world of glossing over stuff...especially those RW articles! Yea, the article mentions that 40-45 as the minimum _average_ weekly mileage which would be in line with what the other article recommends.


Someone got me a subscription to the magazine as a gift so now I feel like I have to gloss over the website more than I used to so that when I get my copy I'm not re-reading the same articles I read online.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Two things:

1) We celebrate Chinese New Year because my daughter is Chinese, so we go to a local Chinese restaurant with other adoptive families.

2) We have Beerfest, which is an outdoor beer festival with over 100 microbreweries, where you dress warmly and sample beer all afternoon. We go with several couples and rent a bus so no one has to drive. We make food necklaces the night before. It's a fun day and the weather here in February always makes it interesting.


----------



## Miranda

roxymama said:


> Also, Happy Epiphany for anyone who celebrates the Three Kings/Magi day   I was reminded by my 4 year old daughter who's school never misses a reason to have cupcakes.


I'm always reminded of this Family Guy clip.


----------



## Kathymford

Great idea for Fridays! 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the holidays being over, what is the next holiday or event you will be celebrating or acknowledging?



A couple of things come to mind for me:

1. Star Wars Light Side is next week. I'm only running the 10k this time, so it should be fun!
2. NFL playoff season and the Super Bowl! The Super Bowl should be added as the next national holiday. I'm just saying. My team is _actually_ in the playoffs this weekend (Dolphins!!), but there is probably little hope for a win. LOL. Exciting nonetheless. I'm pretty sure I'm going to run a local 10k Super Bowl morning too. Can't beat the price! ($25 after discount!).

I'm loving all of the photos and results on Strava!! Congrats everyone! Keep it coming! Fingers crossed for better weather tomorrow!


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> Noticed the forecasted low for the marathon next weekend is in the mid 60's. Looks to be about as bad as last years WDW marathon weather. Its a shame that this weekends low in town are 25 Saturday and Sunday and barely getting over 40 for the high. My buddy is still trying to talk me into running the full next week also. lol I may cave, but i know its a very bad idea.



Yeah, I am getting pretty bummed about the forecast.  The BQ idea will probably fall by the wayside if it starts in the mid 60s.  This weekend is so much better for running.  

The crowds for Houston are pretty awesome. The first time I ran the half here, it was about 35 degrees and raining at times, and the crowd was amazing the whole way.  This will be my first time doing the full here.  If it starts in the 60s, it will be my 4th marathon in a row (out of 5) with that kind of weather for the start.   I think I am jinxed!


----------



## Chaitali

I love the fun QOTD today 

For the MLK long weekend next week we're heading up to New York for a fun theater filled trip.  And a running friend will be joining us so we've got a training run through Central Park planned.


----------



## Anisum

roxymama said:


> Also, Happy Epiphany for anyone who celebrates the Three Kings/Magi day   I was reminded by my 4 year old daughter who's school never misses a reason to have cupcakes.


Sounds like my kind of school. I could use some extra "fuel" for my run.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Well I just got to Disney, so there is that lol. DH birthday is in March and mine is in April so those are the next celebrations.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  December was crazier than usual for me and I wound up with no time off besides Christmas.  So I'm looking forward to getting away from the office for the Star Wars 1/2 Marathon at Disneyland next week and hopefully starting the Kessel Run Challenge off right.  For me, I define starting off right by successfully finishing.  Obviously, I like faster times more than slower times, but finishing is most important since my primary running goal for 2017 is successfully making the Kessel Run.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: At this point, just looking forward to a long weekend for MLK Day, and then President's Day. We aren't big Valentine's people, so that isn't really on the radar!


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD*: Happy Birthday to me later this month!!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the holidays being over, what is the next holiday or event you will be celebrating or acknowledging?



The next holiday will be MLK day but the next big event will be two days later when we have our son.  He is breach and unlikely to turn himself around so we have his birthday set.


----------



## LSUlakes

A friend just told me the half for tomorrow is cancelled. She's pretty sad as she was doing Dopey. I'm so sorry to hear that's happened to all of you that's have been training for the half and Dopey.


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> A friend just told me the half for tomorrow is cancelled. She's pretty sad as she was doing Dopey. I'm so sorry to hear that's happened to all of you that's have been training for the half and Dopey.


Like and dislike! Like that you empathize and dislike the situation. My first Dopey Does this mean I have to sign up again next year? I'm not getting any younger!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> A friend just told me the half for tomorrow is cancelled. She's pretty sad as she was doing Dopey. I'm so sorry to hear that's happened to all of you that's have been training for the half and Dopey.



EXTREMELY disappointed. DW is very upset. Although we are confused that for about a half hour now the announcement has been Facebook only. (?)

Is this overkill? I would rather get into the corral and them send us home soaking wet. Has anyone had a race cancelled 10 hours in advance for something this uncertain? (meaning lighting)


----------



## Disneyland_emily

I think the problem is there is nowhere to shelter 27,000 for 95% of the course and the worst part of the storm is set to hit mid race. You suddenly get a lightning storm with that many people spread along the course it could turn tragic. 

If it was just rain- no issues but there is no way I'd want to be caught on world drive in a Florida lightening storm... Ita terrifying in a car...


----------



## The Expert

Not to mention volunteers and staff that are all out there hours before the runners even arrive. Glad I didn't have to make that call but I understand it.


----------



## Ariel484

_In an abundance of caution, the Walt Disney World Resort has cancelled all running events on Saturday, Jan. 7, 2017 due to weather conditions. This includes the Walt Disney World Half Marathon and the Disney Kids Races. In addition, the runDisney Health & Fitness Expo will delay opening until 11 a.m. While we share our Guests’ obvious disappointment, the safety of our Guests and Cast is most important. Weather tracking has indicated there is an elevated risk of lightning in the area of the racecourse. In addition, there are sections of the course that do not provide immediate access to shelter. Both of these factors have influenced this difficult decision.



All registered half marathon runners will receive their half marathon medal and may choose from one of the following options:


_

_A full refund for their race registration in the form of a Disney gift card._
_Two One-Day Park Hopper tickets._
_Defer registration to another runDisney half marathon race in the U.S. within the next 24 months, subject to availability._
_We can offer limited availability to run the full marathon on Sunday, Jan. 8, 2017 during the regularly scheduled race._
_

All registered runDisney Kids Race runners will receive their Kids Race medal and a full race registration in the form of a Disney gift card.


_
*Details on the fulfillment of the above options will be communicated by 10 p.m. this evening.*


----------



## Ariel484

Disneyland_emily said:


> I think the problem is there is nowhere to shelter 27,000 for 95% of the course and the worst part of the storm is set to hit mid race. You suddenly get a lightning storm with that many people spread along the course it could turn tragic.
> 
> If it was just rain- no issues but there is no way I'd want to be caught on world drive in a Florida lightening storm... Ita terrifying in a car...





The Expert said:


> Not to mention volunteers and staff that are all out there hours before the runners even arrive. Glad I didn't have to make that call but I understand it.


Agreed. It's unfortunate but I have to think it wasn't easy for them to decide to do this.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

I would still prefer them taking a more time to decide as the forecast is still in some flux. I'd want to give the runners ever chance possible.


----------



## ZellyB

Chasing Dopey said:


> I would still prefer them taking a more time to decide as the forecast is still in some flux. I'd want to give the runners ever chance possible.



That was my initial reaction too, but once I started thinking about all the set up they have to do overnight the risk to their workers and volunteers is probably too much.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ZellyB said:


> That was my initial reaction too, but once I started thinking about all the set up they have to do overnight the risk to their workers and volunteers is probably too much.



It's a tough call. Although it looked like almost everything was set at about 5 or 6 today except the finish line. Nobody was out there, so I guess the cones were also ready to go in the morning. Still... lightning better light something on fire the way my crew and I feel at the moment.


----------



## Ariel484

There's nowhere for all 26K runners, volunteers, etc. to be sheltered on that course or in the starting area. It sucks but I also feel like this was the absolute last resort for them. They don't want angry runners or to have to give 26K people a refund, tickets, etc. it couldn't have been an easy decision to make, and I'm happy that they have decided to offer compensation when they didn't have to. Actually gives me some faith in their customer service.


----------



## preciouspups

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the holidays being over, what is the next holiday or event you will be celebrating or acknowledging?



We don't really celebrate Valentine's Day because our anniversary is at the end of February.  This year we celebrate 20 years.  After that our big holiday is Easter.  I love Easter... spring, flowers, bunnies, candy...


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Ariel484 said:


> There's nowhere for all 26K runners, volunteers, etc. to be sheltered on that course or in the starting area. It sucks but I also feel like this was the absolute last resort for them. They don't want angry runners or to have to give 26K people a refund, tickets, etc. it couldn't have been an easy decision to make, and I'm happy that they have decided to offer compensation when they didn't have to. Actually gives me some faith in their customer service.



They are not necessarily offering compensation to make many people whole. So far, the call just feels too soon for the folks I'm in contact with. I heard silly criticism asking why the morning of is better, but I don't know anyone who wouldn't mind that.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your long term goals for running in 2017?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My goal is to try to be a better runner than I was is 2016.




My goal is to compete in more triathlons of various distances.  With the longest being Ironman Austin 70.3 for this year.


----------



## Miranda

Wow, I've been watching tv and I came back up to my computer and my FB has completely blown up with all the runDisney stuff.

I'm really sorry for all the people who were expecting to run the half tomorrow, especially the ones that this was their only race!


----------



## jele30

Sorry to everyone impacted by the cancellation tomorrow.

ATTQOTD:  My work is closed for MLK day, but the schools are still opened and my husband is working so I am spending the day with a friend from work.  For a couple years we tried going skiing on that day, but the weather doesn't cooperate so we would do a girls spa day instead.  This year I skipped the whole try and see if the skiing would work out and just went for the spa!  Don't get me wrong, I love skiing but a spa day sounds wonderful with the temps we've had this week.


----------



## ebradley23

ATTQOTD - I'm going to the presidential inauguration this month.  Is that a holiday?  Schools are closed in DC, so I say it counts.  Inaugurations are my thing. I went to Obama's 8 years ago. I will continue to go to all first term inaugurations as long as I live close enough to attend.  I love politics and the fact that I get to witness history - it doesn't matter if I supported the candidate or not.


----------



## Kathymford

There was a lot of criticism over how W&D was handled with the weather a few years ago. And it was a fiasco from what I have read. No one really knowing what was going to happen or when. At least they made a decision and have a plan. 

Don't get me wrong, this TOTALLY sucks for everyone, but ultimately, at least a decision was made.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Chasing Dopey said:


> They are not necessarily offering compensation to make many people whole.



Nothing can make someone whole but the compensation they are offering is quite rich.


----------



## Miranda

Kathymford said:


> There was a lot of criticism over how W&D was handled with the weather a few years ago. And it was a fiasco from what I have read. No one really knowing what was going to happen or when. At least they made a decision and have a plan.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, this TOTALLY sucks for everyone, but ultimately, at least a decision was made.


Yes, that was mass confusion!  But at least we were at WWoS so we had someplace to shelter.  But everyone was crowded into the two indoor buildings where the packet pickup and expo are, as well as the baseball stadium, and no one knew what was going on. There were so many people that if you had cell signal at all, it was like sipping a thick milkshake through a tiny coffee stirrer straw trying to check radar or Twitter/FB/something for announcements.

I was in the baseball stadium so at least after a while they started putting something up on the screen in the outfield, but IIRC it was just like Disney promo videos to keep us entertained, not even news.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUfan4444 said:


> Nothing can make someone whole but the compensation they are offering is quite rich.



Unless you're Dopey or Goofy. That was an odd exclusion.


----------



## LSUlakes

It's 24 degrees and the windchill is 14, in Baton Rouge, LA. Gumbo was cooked last night. It's going to be in the 60 midweek and this is why I can't kick this cold.


----------



## roxymama

Can I ask a few treadmill question?  For those who have in home treadmills?  (Not an official qotd)

1) what features can you not live without (what do you really think matters when choosing one)
2) where do you think is best for where to put it?  Living room/den/basement/etc

It's so cold and hubby is on a trip so I'm just wishing I could run at home right now, so of course my brain is wandering to future home treadmill thoughts.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

So today I am hopefully beginning what will be a long-term commitment to running! The ground is icy and it's snowing and sub 20 today, so it's gotta be inside unfortunately. I'm so stinking busy that I had to put my gym days in my calendar in advance (with little stars next to them) but I find myself almost looking forward to actually exercising in a new life phase, with a trip to Disney at the end. 

Currently I am scheduled to run 3x a week (either Saturday/ Sunday, Wed, and Friday) and then do a cross training thing like Zumba one other night per week. Does that sound reasonable to everyone? I don't want to start too fast and give up, but I also need a routine. I'm semi-following one of those couch to 5k plans.


----------



## Mickey Momma

roxymama said:


> Can I ask a few treadmill question?  For those who have in home treadmills?  (Not an official qotd)
> 
> 1) what features can you not live without (what do you really think matters when choosing one)
> 2) where do you think is best for where to put it?  Living room/den/basement/etc
> 
> It's so cold and hubby is on a trip so I'm just wishing I could run at home right now, so of course my brain is wandering to future home treadmill thoughts.



1) In addition to incline, you might want to consider a treadmill that can decline.  That, coupled with a treadmill that uses iFit (which requires a subscription of course), can let you map out courses in the real world and run them on your treadmill.  I find it helps greatly with the boredom factor.

2) We are lucky enough to have a room for our exercise equipment.  Wherever you put it, make sure you can watch Netflix.


----------



## LSUfan4444

In no way am I affiliated with the race (although I am friends with the RD and his crew) but here is an option for anyone effected by this weekends weather.




> Come Run With Us - We are extending an adjusted rate for runners who send their confirmation email from Disney, Ms Blues or other races affected this weekend to info@thelouisianamarathon.com.
> 
> “Cancelled for Bad Weather” are four hard words for a race to say, and a runner to hear. When races have to make the tough call, the running community comes together.
> 
> As race directors, we support the tough decision to put safety first; and as runners, we understand the disappointment. Race-day should be a celebration of hard work. #RunStrong #GeauxRunLa



http://www.thelouisianamarathon.com/


----------



## dis_or_dat

Re: half cancellation - I was pretty shocked, but from what I've been reading it was a good call and rD is handling it pretty well (despite the crowds at the expo). I'm not on FB or twitter, but I'm so impressed with how everyone on the marathon thread has been dealing with it despite the intense disappointment. Love hearing about the people still getting in a run or 13.1 miles around the hotels/parks anyways or using the extra day of rest to crush the marathon!

@roxymama my treadmill is pretty basic. It can incline and it has different programs (hills, HIIT etc) but I always use it on manual so I can control everything. I have it in my den/basement so not to bother others and of course have an iPad to watch my streaming shows!  But if I'm going fast I can't watch it, so I just pick things to listen to. 

ATTQOTD: lots going on in February between a birthday, New Years, holidays, and ski trips.


----------



## Miranda

Got my run in this morning, but boy was it cold!  12F and feels like 7F when I left.  We managed 4.3 miles in 54:24, and the coach I was running with made me run a killer hill all the way to the top.  Man I wanted to die when we got to the top.  Usually I try to make it to the curve, which is about halfway up it, and then I walk the rest.  My legs are still chilled and I've been done for almost 3 hours now.


----------



## gjramsey

8 miles this morning in the 21 degrees of Houston with the wind chill was in the low teens! i don't know how you Northern folks do it!  Too flipping cold, and tomorrow morning will be more of hte same.   Lots of folks carrying water this morning ended up with ice blocks.  My beanie was ice frosted at the end.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

So... This morning at Caribbean Beach was amazing! It was about 11 laps around the lake, but there was a great group of runners, some with their bibs and costumes. The on course support (because it's 11 laps) was far more than we ever would have got on the real course! Some people even set up a water station. By the main building a group of supporters kept growing and were so enthusiastic all morning long. (The couple who set up a Facebook page and took tons of pictures happen to be race directors.)

Without doubt... the best race experience I've ever had! Here's a picture of some of us that were able to grab our race shirts and come back for a picture, but by no means was this all of us. So no asterisk by our Dopey this year!

Don't just run it, earn it! (DW get's credit for that one.)


----------



## LSUfan4444

Chasing Dopey said:


> So... This morning at Caribbean Beach was amazing! It was about 11 laps around the lake, but there was a great group of runners, some with their bibs and costumes. The on course support (because it's 11 laps) was far more than we ever would have got on the real course! Some people even set up a water station. By the main building a group of supporters kept growing and were so enthusiastic all morning long. (The couple who set up a Facebook page and took tons of pictures happen to be race directors.)
> 
> Without doubt... the best race experience I've ever had! Here's a picture of some of us that were able to grab our race shirts and come back for a picture, but by no means was this all of us. So no asterisk by our Dopey this year!
> 
> Don't just run it, earn it! (DW get's credit for that one.)
> 
> View attachment 213799




Sooooooooooooo cool!


----------



## LSUfan4444

_“Running isn't a sport for pretty boys...It's about the sweat in your hair and the blisters on your feet. Its the frozen spit on your chin and the nausea in your gut. It's about throbbing calves and cramps at midnight that are strong enough to wake the dead. It's about getting out the door and running when the rest of the world is only dreaming about having the passion that you need to live each and every day with. It's about being on a lonely road and running like a champion even when there's not a single soul in sight to cheer you on. Running is all about having the desire to train and persevere until every fiber in your legs, mind, and heart is turned to steel. And when you've finally forged hard enough, you will have become the best runner you can be. And that's all that you can ask for.” _


----------



## maw

Chasing Dopey said:


> So... This morning at Caribbean Beach was amazing! It was about 11 laps around the lake, but there was a great group of runners, some with their bibs and costumes. The on course support (because it's 11 laps) was far more than we ever would have got on the real course! Some people even set up a water station. By the main building a group of supporters kept growing and were so enthusiastic all morning long. (The couple who set up a Facebook page and took tons of pictures happen to be race directors.)
> 
> Without doubt... the best race experience I've ever had! Here's a picture of some of us that were able to grab our race shirts and come back for a picture, but by no means was this all of us. So no asterisk by our Dopey this year!
> 
> Don't just run it, earn it! (DW get's credit for that one.)
> 
> View attachment 213799



I'm so sorry for the disappointment that the cancellation caused, I just can't imagine. But I have to say it's so cool to see the "unofficial" runs that have been going on this morning. Runners are awesome! So neat that there were supporters and a water station, too. Hope everyone that is running tomorrow stays warm and has a great race!

(and I've stalked this thread forever, but I'm too intimidated to post much, you guys are serious runners!  )


----------



## Chasing Dopey

maw said:


> (and I've stalked this thread forever, but I'm too intimidated to post much, you guys are serious runners!  )



Well... some folks here are really good, but I wouldn't call us serious. 

Come on in! The water is wonderful!


----------



## kleph

my running has been very inconsistent over the past few years and for 2017 am trying to do a marathon. this will be my first one since 2013. i got back into my running routine in october and have made a lot of progress (finished a 20 miler last weekend) but i just got a TON of new responsibilities at work so sticking with the training plan is gonna be tough.

January 21 - Knob Hills Trail Half Marathon (NG)
February 26 - The Cowtown Marathon (NG)

i'm hoping to get to WDW in september and would like to do some early-morning runs there. the information on where to run if you are staying at the resorts is pretty patchy (we'll be at the poly) since most stuff on rundisney is geared to race preparation. where could i find definitive information on running trails and/or routes for running?



Hannahinwonderland said:


> First of all, does anyone have any tips for me? You were all beginners once, right? Is it possible to make myself like running more than I do now? Also, I think I need a goal or checklist or app or something that I can make visual progress on. I just got a fitbit. Does anyone have recommendations on how to set a realistic goal for a COMPLETELY beginning runner?



i typically suggest new runners try and focus on time and ignore distance (and, by extension, speed). try to run for 20 minutes three times a week. if you can't do the full 20 minutes, that's fine. run what you can and walk the rest. do this for two weeks and reassess where you are and then decide if you are ready to go to 30 minutes... etc, etc.

the important thing is not how far or how fast you go, it is _building the routine_. your performance on any single run -- good or bad -- matters far less than getting back out there for the next one. once you have the routine in place, i promise you'll see improvement. in turn, that makes you more motivated to stick with the routine.

you might want to buy a notebook and write down an entry for every run. i have a simple blog for this. you want to record the basic information of each run; when you ran, how long/far you went, how you felt, weather conditions and any issues. this eventually gives you tangible evidence of what you have done and your progress. it's also a crucial tool to figure out what went wrong if you get injured.


----------



## Miranda

All these unofficial runs I am seeing in the FB groups and here are so awesome.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Down here in WDW, I was pretty upset about the cancellation decision.  I totally understand it - and support it - but I was seriously bummed!  

I decided to run the 13.1 anyway, really felt (for me) I needed to in order for this challenge to feel complete.  I got up here at Pop this morning figuring there would be a few runners. As soon as I was out the door you could hear cheering and there were runners everywhere around the lake.  There were cheer sections and people handing out water, Gatorade, candy...  it was so inspiring.  It dumped rain on us multiple times yet the runners and crowds stuck it out.

All I could think is "this is a running community at it's finest; this is what running is about!"  This meant more to me than had there been a race.  Really a great day and "only" the marathon to go!

Good luck to everyone racing this weekend!


----------



## gjramsey

Weather forecast for Houston next weekend has changed drastically for the better over the last 24 hours.  They are now forecasting a front to come through Sat afternoon, and a low Sunday morning of 50-55 and a high of 61 for the marathon.   

I wonder how many times it will change over the next week....


----------



## dmross

roxymama said:


> Question for strava users (and I'll keep looking for the answer in the settings)
> Because I'm weird about not wanting people knowing all my usual training run areas/where I live, BUT I don't mind maps being shown for races & out of town training runs.  Is there a way to only sometimes share maps?  Or do I just need to turn that off altogether?
> I can see you can turn off segments near your house, but I'd just rather people not know where I'm gonna be all the time (I've watched too many Lifetime movies apparently)




There is an option to turn off a radius around your starting points. I agree, I feel a little strange about it also. More so when I share to my local FB running group page. I've set mine as privately as I know how, but I'll be watching for any more tips.


----------



## dis_or_dat

dmross said:


> There is an option to turn off a radius around your starting points. I agree, I feel a little strange about it also. More so when I share to my local FB running group page. I've set mine as privately as I know how, but I'll be watching for any more tips.



Another thing is to put yourself on "enhanced privacy" so that you have to approve followers.  Also, put flybys and training log on "nobody" and then the only way for others to see your runs (if they're set public and you didn't put multiple privacy points) is to scroll through the "recent activity" on the strava club, which is a lot of effort to look at your runs since there's a lot of activity on it.


----------



## Dopey Devon

One of my aims for this year is to stop being such a lurker on these threads - but I've only done one RunDisney so can't always help with the questions! Plus I'm from the UK so can't help with advice on local races! I have done a few races stateside - I did Dopey in 2016, RnR Vegas 2016 and Space Coast half in 2016 as well and I'm coming back over in April for all 3 races at Dark Side! I have a pretty packed race schedule this year, including my first trial races, nighttime races and a 24 team relay race.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the holidays being over, what is the next holiday or event you will be celebrating or acknowledging?



Well, there's a minor Jewish holiday that nobody's ever heard of every 15 minutes or so, so I'm pretty well covered...
The next one is Tu B'Shvat, which is basically known as New Years for trees. I don't really do much to celebrate except eat some extra nuts and fruits (so it's actually a healthy holiday). That falls out at some point in February ... I think it's the 10th/11th this year (Jewish holidays start at night and continue into the next day). The next semi-major holiday in Purim, which is basically the Jewish Halloween (it's really not at all, but we dress up in costumes and give out food to people, so that's the easiest way to explain it), and that's March 11th/12th. 
Plus, I have my cousin's wedding in Israel in mid-February, which will be really nice (especially since I haven't been to Israel in 16+ years), but I'm sure that being in a different country will totally mess everything up for me (I already know that I'm not planning on running while I'm there, and part of the trip may end up being food-centric).

I saw a few people mention the Super Bowl ... I would be more excited about the Super Bowl if the Jets were aware of the concept of not blowing games. My life as a football fan is very difficult.



roxymama said:


> 1) what features can you not live without (what do you really think matters when choosing one)
> 2) where do you think is best for where to put it? Living room/den/basement/etc



A) No idea
B) Not where I have it

Serious answer ... we have a very basic treadmill. No bells and whistles. Turns itself off after an hour. I don't need anything fancy since I control everything myself. If I'm running for over an hour, I just stop it and start again. No big deal. We really just went with something relatively inexpensive.
In terms of where to put it - somewhere where you can put a TV or other entertainment, but it won't wake anyone up if you're on the treadmill where others are sleeping. We have the treadmill on the second floor right outside my brother's room, and I have to be so careful about when I use it because if I use it in the morning, it will wake everyone up. So try to find the place that will cause minimum disturbance to everyone else.
Also, a room that can have a fan and/or air conditioning in the summer.


----------



## opusone

roxymama said:


> Can I ask a few treadmill question?  For those who have in home treadmills?  (Not an official qotd)
> 
> 1) what features can you not live without (what do you really think matters when choosing one)
> 2) where do you think is best for where to put it?  Living room/den/basement/etc
> 
> It's so cold and hubby is on a trip so I'm just wishing I could run at home right now, so of course my brain is wandering to future home treadmill thoughts.





Mickey Momma said:


> 1) In addition to incline, you might want to consider a treadmill that can decline.  That, coupled with a treadmill that uses iFit (which requires a subscription of course), can let you map out courses in the real world and run them on your treadmill.  I find it helps greatly with the boredom factor.
> 
> 2) We are lucky enough to have a room for our exercise equipment.  Wherever you put it, make sure you can watch Netflix.



I like a treadmill with both incline and decline as well, but some limit the speeds on decline which might or might not work for you.

Overall, look for a good quality treadmill with a powerful motor.  Other than that, a built-in fan can be beneficial.  I don't really care about all the bells and whistles, but I use my treadmill as little as possible.


----------



## CherieFran

Really loved seeing all the DIY half marathon pics and videos on social media yesterday! Congrats to everyone who raced down in WDW this weekend! Hope you had a blast despite some rough conditions.

Tough go with my runs here this weekend. Was scheduled for 13 on Saturday morning. Headed out in 25 degrees and light snow. I ended up having to quit after 9 miles because my gloves weren't warm enough and I was really starting to get concerned about the state of my fingers. A warm soak when I got home hurt bad. I've order some (hopefully) better gloves.

I was hoping to get 6 in today (4 from yesterday plus the two "recovery" miles I had scheduled). Wore two pairs of gloves for the temperature of 19 and wind chill of 3. Felt warm enough but the winds gusts were too much for me. I nearly had my feet knocked out from under me twice in the first mile. I ended up turning around and did a few loops around a very short trail near me that is somewhat protected from the wind but got bored of quarter-mile circles and quit after 3.2 miles. Better than nothing.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

maw said:


> I'm so sorry for the disappointment that the cancellation caused, I just can't imagine. But I have to say it's so cool to see the "unofficial" runs that have been going on this morning. Runners are awesome! So neat that there were supporters and a water station, too. Hope everyone that is running tomorrow stays warm and has a great race!
> 
> (and I've stalked this thread forever, but I'm too intimidated to post much, you guys are serious runners!  )


Don't be intimidated.  I'm reasonably certain that most of the runners on this thread are much faster runners than I am, yet I have always felt welcome and that whatever contributions I may have are never looked down on.


----------



## Miranda

There is no pace requirement to post in this thread.   Everyone is welcome!


----------



## Flossbolna

I am so impressed by the people who ran the marathon today (don't even dare to think of the Dopey people!!), but I am also proud of managing my 5 km today at my usual snail pace with snow on the ground! Very happy that I am getting back to running after far too long a period of suffering bronchitis and head colds. Now I hope to stay healthy for the rest of the cold season!


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

I had such a great time today watching the Disney marathon! We went and hung out around world showcase and it was so inspiring to see all the runners! The costumes were amazing! We had so much fun we are planning on watching next year's too.  Congrats to all the runners this weekend!


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> I am going to try something new for Fridays this year, but for now it will be a testing period. Questions of Fridays will be "fun" type of questions that may not relate to running. If this goes well, then I will continue the trend, if not then we will go back to running based type questions. So here it goes...
> 
> *QOTD: *With the holidays being over, what is the next holiday or event you will be celebrating or acknowledging?


 
Outside of a few birthdays in January, SuperBowl as long as my Cowboys make it!

If not the Superbowl, probably Valentine's Day


----------



## Waiting2goback

Chasing Dopey said:


> So... This morning at Caribbean Beach was amazing! It was about 11 laps around the lake, but there was a great group of runners, some with their bibs and costumes. The on course support (because it's 11 laps) was far more than we ever would have got on the real course! Some people even set up a water station. By the main building a group of supporters kept growing and were so enthusiastic all morning long. (The couple who set up a Facebook page and took tons of pictures happen to be race directors.)
> 
> Without doubt... the best race experience I've ever had! Here's a picture of some of us that were able to grab our race shirts and come back for a picture, but by no means was this all of us. So no asterisk by our Dopey this year!
> 
> Don't just run it, earn it! (DW get's credit for that one.)
> 
> View attachment 213799



And this is why I love the running community so much.  Not only are the people supportive and encouraging but the majority of runners simply find a way to get stuff done no matter what it takes.  I would have been disappointed if I was there and didn't get to do the race, I LOVE these races.  But, from all I have seen over social media this weekend people have made the best of it, it's so awesome.  I always get sappy at times like these but these are the times that remind me what kind of life experiences I/we make for ourselves that I missed while my fat behind was planted on a couch.  




maw said:


> I'm so sorry for the disappointment that the cancellation caused, I just can't imagine. But I have to say it's so cool to see the "unofficial" runs that have been going on this morning. Runners are awesome! So neat that there were supporters and a water station, too. Hope everyone that is running tomorrow stays warm and has a great race!
> 
> (and I've stalked this thread forever, but I'm too intimidated to post much, you guys are serious runners!  )



We may like running but serious is not a word I would use to describe this group of people.  There is a lot of joking around on here for sure.  



Baloo in MI said:


> Down here in WDW, I was pretty upset about the cancellation decision.  I totally understand it - and support it - but I was seriously bummed!
> 
> I decided to run the 13.1 anyway, really felt (for me) I needed to in order for this challenge to feel complete.  I got up here at Pop this morning figuring there would be a few runners. As soon as I was out the door you could hear cheering and there were runners everywhere around the lake.  There were cheer sections and people handing out water, Gatorade, candy...  it was so inspiring.  It dumped rain on us multiple times yet the runners and crowds stuck it out.
> 
> All I could think is *"this is a running community at it's finest; this is what running is about!"*  This meant more to me than had there been a race.  Really a great day and "only" the marathon to go!
> 
> Good luck to everyone racing this weekend!



100% agreed!




Dopey Devon said:


> One of my aims for this year is to stop being such a lurker on these threads - but I've only done one RunDisney so can't always help with the questions! Plus I'm from the UK so can't help with advice on local races! I have done a few races stateside - I did Dopey in 2016, RnR Vegas 2016 and Space Coast half in 2016 as well and I'm coming back over in April for all 3 races at Dark Side! I have a pretty packed race schedule this year, including my first trial races, nighttime races and a 24 team relay race.



Just because you don't run a lot of Disney races doesn't mean you can't contribute in some way.  I have only done two Disney races but I come on here and pretend I know what I'm talking about all the time.  If you love Disney, love running, and want to help people, you belong!




Sleepless Knight said:


> Don't be intimidated.  I'm reasonably certain that most of the runners on this thread are much faster runners than I am, yet I have always felt welcome and that whatever contributions I may have are never looked down on.



I have known some of the people on this thread, (via the thread, not in person) for almost 3 years now.  It's such a good group of people.  I hope to make it to the marathon next year and meet some of them in person finally.


I want to offer a congratulations to everyone who had successful races this weekend!

My accountability posts are behind:

1/6- 2249 calories- I slipped because I didn't end up running.  I had to rest the ankle an extra day.
1/7-1762- I only did 1.17 miles and no elliptical because the ankle was hurting more than usual
1/8- I gave myself a cheat day because I was in mourning for not being at the marathon and I rested my ankle again.  I don't know if it is extra tight because it's so cold here or what the deal is.


----------



## dmoore718

I'm not a runner but I've dreamt about it and so I signed up for the Wine and Dine 10K for 2017, convinced my husband to come along for the ride (he won't run), without the kids and that's the motivation!! I'm doing a local 5K April 1st and I am studying the Jeff Galloway 10K training and downloaded the app. That's as far as I've gotten. It's been snowing and freezing here this weekend so no running outside yet but planning on the 3 day/week Galloway training. Seems reasonable and not too insane. I'm a nightshift nurse so I'm always tired and that will be a battle to fight the fatigue. I also hate the treadmill as some others have said so I need to get outside ASAP!

My goal for 2017: Don't get swept at the Wine and Dine 10K...please,please,please.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Headed back after 10 days at WDW culminating with the Dopey Challenge. First time visiting all 4 parks in one trip and it's safe to say it's a much different experience than a trip built solely around the races. A little disappointed about the Half, but things happen.

Just caught up on the new thread and looking forward to contributing what I can.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Waiting2goback said:


> My accountability posts are behind:
> 
> 1/6- 2249 calories- I slipped because I didn't end up running.  I had to rest the ankle an extra day.
> 1/7-1762- I only did 1.17 miles and no elliptical because the ankle was hurting more than usual
> 1/8- I gave myself a cheat day because I was in mourning for not being at the marathon and I rested my ankle again.  I don't know if it is extra tight because it's *so cold here* or what the deal is.



It is so cold that I keep getting alerts that many of the school buses aren't starting here in the city.  How all these kids will get to school safely I don't know.  I always drive my kids due to the normal scheduling of our days, but I feel bad for all the parents who were scrambling this morning to figure it out!  

Keep up with the slow but steady progress, better to take it easy and make sure your ankle heals well than rush it and do further damage or hamper your recovery!


----------



## SarahDisney

Hey guys, I have a question ...
What do you do when you can't run and you feel like you have to do something running-like?
Long story short, I couldn't run yesterday (Sunday is normally a run day for me), so I was going to run today instead. But the treadmill (which I thought I had fixed) is broken, and I'm not comfortable running outside because it's still too messy after some snow on Saturday (I have a great fear of falling, and ice all over the streets doesn't help with that). 
Normally my first instinct would be some sort of cross training, but that's what I did yesterday when I couldn't run. Today I kind of want to do something that is going to satisfy my desire to run.

Any thoughts?


----------



## LSUlakes

maw said:


> I'm so sorry for the disappointment that the cancellation caused, I just can't imagine. But I have to say it's so cool to see the "unofficial" runs that have been going on this morning. Runners are awesome! So neat that there were supporters and a water station, too. Hope everyone that is running tomorrow stays warm and has a great race!
> 
> (and I've stalked this thread forever, but I'm too intimidated to post much, you guys are serious runners!  )



Welcome to the thread! No reason to be intimidated, we are all here to learn from each other and support one another!



gjramsey said:


> Weather forecast for Houston next weekend has changed drastically for the better over the last 24 hours. They are now forecasting a front to come through Sat afternoon, and a low Sunday morning of 50-55 and a high of 61 for the marathon.
> 
> I wonder how many times it will change over the next week....



Not that I am running it, but plan to be out there and have been watching the forecast change. Currently 66 low 77 high and 80% rain... Hope it changes back to dry and cooler for the sake of the runners.

@kleph and @Dopey Devon Welcome to the thread!


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> Hey guys, I have a question ...
> What do you do when you can't run and you feel like you have to do something running-like?
> Long story short, I couldn't run yesterday (Sunday is normally a run day for me), so I was going to run today instead. But the treadmill (which I thought I had fixed) is broken, and I'm not comfortable running outside because it's still too messy after some snow on Saturday (I have a great fear of falling, and ice all over the streets doesn't help with that).
> Normally my first instinct would be some sort of cross training, but that's what I did yesterday when I couldn't run. Today I kind of want to do something that is going to satisfy my desire to run.
> 
> Any thoughts?



If I need to run but can't, I get on my bike & trainer for an hour or two.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done. 

ATTQOTD: My favorite part of a race that I've done is the scream tunnel at the Boston Marathon. It takes place around mile 12-13 in front of Wellesley College. Its at least .25 miles long and it's very loud! It's a all girl school and the ladys line the road up with very interesting signs, which start of with "Kiss me because ____". I got a good laugh out of them. For the record I did not take anyone up on their offer but did see many runners do.


----------



## LSUlakes

Folks that ran WDW or other races, how did your race go? Care to share your finish times?


----------



## JulieODC

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.
> 
> ATTQOTD: My favorite part of a race that I've done is the scream tunnel at the Boston Marathon. It takes place around mile 12-13 in front of Wellesley College. Its at least .25 miles long and it's very loud! It's a all girl school and the ladys line the road up with very interesting signs, which start of with "Kiss me because ____". I got a good laugh out of them. For the record I did not take anyone up on their offer but did see many runners do.



I spent my first semester of college there -- and lived in the dorm right there on the course. I transferred to another school before being able to watch the marathon go past though -- which always made me a little sad!

QOTD: Nothing majorly memorable comes to mind --- maybe my first 2 mile indoor track run (22 laps!), or the Cherry Blossom 5K I ran a few years ago (got a faster time than expected, and got to celebrate with my DH and DD after the race).

ETA: What was I thinking?? Definitely the 5K we ran as a family last month -- the first for my DH, and DD1 and DD2. Seeing DD run across the finish line was really sweet!


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> Not that I am running it, but plan to be out there and have been watching the forecast change. Currently 66 low 77 high and 80% rain... Hope it changes back to dry and cooler for the sake of the runners.



Yeah, I am back to being a litter depressed with the current forecast after having some glimmer of hope over the weekend for decent weather.  This is the main guy I have been following for Houston weather, and the guy the runs the site is running the race as well.   http://spacecityweather.com/houston-weather-marathon-warm/

ATTQOTD:  I know it is probably cliche for this site, but Main Street USA is mine.  Last year, going to Disney World Marathon weekend for the Goofy challenge, I was thinking it would be a one and done bucket-list kinda thing.  Running the half with a running club buddy, before we got out of MK, I told him that I would run Disney World Marathon weekend again in the future.  And then Marathon morning, Main Street was even more packed and an amazing wall of sound.


----------



## baxter24

My favorite/most memorable was yesterday! Ran the full down here at Disney. Was such a cool experience. My time according to Disney was 5:16 but that included 9 character stops and pictures in all the parks. I stopped my watch every time I stopped for a picture so my running time, according to my watch, was 4:53:45. By far, the coolest moment was getting to high five Mickey right as I crossed the finish line! Photo pass captured the moment too so you best believe I will be buying that photo!

Random question for you guys. I overheard a lady speaking to someone at the Poly this past Friday about them running the half and what advice she had for them. The lady claimed that she carries mustard packets with her and would consume them during the race she said it works wonders for her. Has anyone ever heard of this or done it?


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> Random question for you guys. I overheard a lady speaking to someone at the Poly this past Friday about them running the half and what advice she had for them. The lady claimed that she carries mustard packets with her and would consume them during the race she said it works wonders for her. Has anyone ever heard of this or done it?



My wife gets muscle cramps in her calves at night and she has been advised by several people to keep a bottle/packet of mustard next to the bed and take a teaspoon when the cramps hit. Not sure of its efficacy but I'd wager the race lady is carrying them to treat muscle cramps.


----------



## LSUlakes

baxter24 said:


> Random question for you guys. I overheard a lady speaking to someone at the Poly this past Friday about them running the half and what advice she had for them. The lady claimed that she carries mustard packets with her and would consume them during the race she said it works wonders for her. Has anyone ever heard of this or done it?



I've never heard of that before. I hate mustard, so I don't think I would try it either...


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.



I'm going to go with a cliched answer and say running through World Showcase just as the sun is coming up and it's starting to get lighter. I'm not even a huge Epcot person, but it's just so dang magical.
(I'm sure that once I finally get to run a half at Disney that answer will change to running through the castle ... but for now, it's World Showcase)


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> Hey guys, I have a question ...
> What do you do when you can't run and you feel like you have to do something running-like?
> Long story short, I couldn't run yesterday (Sunday is normally a run day for me), so I was going to run today instead. But the treadmill (which I thought I had fixed) is broken, and I'm not comfortable running outside because it's still too messy after some snow on Saturday (I have a great fear of falling, and ice all over the streets doesn't help with that).
> Normally my first instinct would be some sort of cross training, but that's what I did yesterday when I couldn't run. Today I kind of want to do something that is going to satisfy my desire to run.
> Any thoughts?


I clean my house!...sounds weird, but I have stairs in my house and I on purpose will take them A LOT while cleaning ON PURPOSE.  Because I must be a masochist.  But I feel like if I can't get out, it's a good way to kill two birds with one stone.  It's nowhere near the same workout as going for a run...but sometimes I end up cleaning for like 2 hours and that's a lot of bending over and back up when you have a kiddo who explodes toys everywhere she goes.  It works up a sweat.

ATTQOTD:  Definitely the moment that I crossed into the World Showcase in Epcot and it was still dark out and the fire lamps were just such a sight!  I got openly emotional while grinning ear to ear at the same time.  And I could feel that I wasn't the only one around me in the same head space.  A bunch of happy humans.  I want to bottle that feeling so I can drink it everyday.


And I think the mustard lady must be from Chicago.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.



Entering the Magic Kingdom in the dark and turning the corner onto Main Street to see the castle all lit up in its holiday finery right in front of me!


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> Folks that ran WDW or other races, how did your race go? Care to share your finish times?



I ran the Red Nose Half Marathon in Georgia on Saturday in less than ideal conditions. It was in the 20s outside with wind chills (up to 20 MPH winds) in the teens. For this Southern girl, it was quite uncomfortable but I finished in 1:59:40. Not a PR, but I am happy with it!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.



My favorite part of any race was during the Solider Half Marathon on Fort Benning. They have one mile, called Memorial Mile, that is dedicated to local soldiers who have lost their lives fighting for our country. The entire mile is lined with their pictures and American flags, definitely brings on the tears and chills even just thinking about it.



camaker said:


> My wife gets muscle cramps in her calves at night and she has been advised by several people to keep a bottle/packet of mustard next to the bed and take a teaspoon when the cramps hit. Not sure of its efficacy but I'd wager the race lady is carrying them to treat muscle cramps.



It sounds weird, but mustard really does help. I do not use it during my runs, but use it during a lot of the obstacle races that I do. You see mustard packets all over the place on those courses. Apparently pickle juice does something similar to help with cramps...


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.



During the inaugural Ironman Wisconsin in 2002, there were a bunch of people (maybe UW students) that were sitting outside at a bar on the run route, but they had printed out a list of all the participants (by bib number), and they would look up your bib number from the list as you were getting closer to them.  They would then scream out great (and sometimes very funny) encouragement using your name, age, and hometown as you were passing by.  It was awesome.


----------



## dis_or_dat

@SarahDisney I get on the elliptical if I can't run, but if a gym isn't available and I need to burn off pent up energy, I do the same as @roxymama and clean clean clean. 2 birds 1 stone.

ATTQOTD: I should say running across the Golden Gate bridge, but I think I was just overwhelmed by it being my first half and being afraid of heights and getting done with the Lincoln Hill.  Then I should say running in Disneyland, but really it was seeing all the spectators/chEAR squads out to support us runners during Tink.  I nearly cried several times.  I'm looking forward to Star Wars!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.



One memorable moment was running around World Showcase in the dark during the first few miles of the Disney on Ice marathon in 2010. The globe in the lake was lit up, the fire torches were burning, the background music was the instrumental inspirational piece, and the only other sounds you could hear were the muffled footfalls of the runners. About as peaceful and serene as I've ever seen Epcot and a very calming way to begin a 26.2 mile journey.


----------



## FFigawi

dis_or_dat said:


> @SarahDisney I get on the elliptical if I can't run, but if a gym isn't available and I need to burn off pent up energy, I do the same as @roxymama and clean clean clean. 2 birds 1 stone.



If you and @roxymama need to use up some energy cleaning, I'll be happy to PM you my address.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.


I just finished the WDW marathon yesterday and it was unlike any race I've ever done. It was my first marathon and I got emotional at the finish. My favorite part was probably the spectators that gave out food and encouragement. It was simply amazing.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Folks that ran WDW or other races, how did your race go? Care to share your finish times?


5:34:51 it's a PR since it's my first. I loved every second of the race except for maybe the long out and back.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.


While all of my Disney runs were memorable I think that I have two that were probably my favorites. I loved the Wineglass half Marathon because it went through a lot of roads with houses on either side. People would sit on their lawn with signs and cheer us on which was fantastic. I also did a low key 10 miler (3 water stops, no crowds beyond that) where there was a woman in her 70s behind me whose husband drove to various parts of the course to cheer on. 

In other running news, I ran in the snow for the first time on Saturday! I mean I've run after it finished snowing before but usually not until the sidewalk or roads were clear enough. This time I ran while the snow was coming down.

Also going to check out compression socks tonight because my calves need them. Any recommended brands?


----------



## JohnRPG

SarahDisney said:


> What do you do when you can't run and you feel like you have to do something running-like?


I always go to the exercise bike, as I figure it's helping my cardio and low impact. If I didn't have any exercise equipment, I'd probably look at fast-paced mall walking. 



baxter24 said:


> The lady claimed that she carries mustard packets with her and would consume them during the race she said it works wonders for her. Has anyone ever heard of this or done it?


When my grandmother was elderly, she'd wake up at night with leg cramps. The doctor instructed her to keep a  mustard packet by the bedside table to consume for relief. Apparently, it worked for her. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.


Only a few weeks after I ran my first 5K last summer, my wife and daughter ran one with me. Getting to watch my 8YO kick into gear so that she could finish the race running was really exciting for me.


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.


The beginning of the old WDW marathon course where you went through Epcot right at the beginning. That was just an amazing start to that race. I did that once wth my brother (who can't run anymore) and it was the first marathon for both of us. It's a memory I'll always cherish.

Also - seeing this guy get up out of his wheelchair at mile 3 of the WDW 5K on Thursday. I almost lost it.
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...l-odds-at-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend/


LSUlakes said:


> Folks that ran WDW or other races, how did your race go? Care to share your finish times?


5K: 48ish
10K: 1:30ish
Marathon: 6:30ish

And I fought for every second of it.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: One of my most memorable race moments was during my first half, Tinkerbell 2015.  I had heard about the Red Hat ladies who are at the exit of Downtown Disney, and I knew what the Red Hat Society was because a friend of mine's mother is in it. But I thought maybe it was going to be like 20 or 30 people. When I came to that exit and saw all those ladies there cheering for us, I got all verklempt. It seemed like there was at least 100 people maybe more.  I'm getting a little misty right now typing this out.   They were amazing.


----------



## Flossbolna

ATTQOTD:
My BIL surprising me during my first ever 5k by not only showing up to cheer, but actually bringing a sign! I was so touched that he would dedicate his free Saturday afternoon (my sister was away that weekend and he was on his own) and even thought of a sign. I guess it paid off that they used to live in a house directly overlooking the route of the Berlin marathon, so he knew what spectating a running event involves.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> I just finished the WDW marathon yesterday and it was unlike any race I've ever done. It was my first marathon and I got emotional at the finish. My favorite part was probably the spectators that gave out food and encouragement. It was simply amazing.



Finishing that first marathon is such a amazing feeling and the only way to feel what it is you felt is to do it. It is difficult to explain it as I am sure you are aware. 



rteetz said:


> 5:34:51 it's a PR since it's my first. I loved every second of the race except for maybe the long out and back.



Congrats on the finish! I hate any out and back that has a narrow U-turn. Its really the U-turn I hate more than anything!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Folks that ran WDW or other races, how did your race go? Care to share your finish times?



5k: 37:25
10k: 1:13:00
1/2:  14miles of park time post-10k
Full:  5:11:02

Had a great time with the exception of the cancelled half and freezing waiting for the full to start. Fantastic meeting up with everyone!


----------



## roxymama

Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: One of my most memorable race moments was during my first half, Tinkerbell 2015.  I had heard about the Red Hat ladies who are at the exit of Downtown Disney, and I knew what the Red Hat Society was because a friend of mine's mother is in it. But I thought maybe it was going to be like 20 or 30 people. When I came to that exit and saw all those ladies there cheering for us, I got all verklempt. It seemed like there was at least 100 people maybe more.  I'm getting a little misty right now typing this out.   They were amazing.



I think I'd like to be a red hat lady one day.  Maybe they'll accept a 36 year old honorary member in May when I run by them.  I'll have to ask!


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.



Ooh, this is a tough call.  I am a WDW person, annual pass holder for 20 years, so the easy first answer for me is running up Main Street the first time at PHM 2014.  But, once I stopped and thought, I might have to say the Avengers 5k in 2015.  I ran/walked it with my husband and kids.  We had never been into CA adventure yet, and coming in there in the dark with everything all lit up and seeing the wonder on my kids faces (7 and 9 at the time) was really special.  Third option, finishing the swim at my one and only tri, I was sooooo glad I hadn't drowned!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

LSUlakes said:


> Folks that ran WDW or other races, how did your race go? Care to share your finish times?


I had such a great weekend. The 5k and 10k were fun and I think I did well pacing myself to save my legs for the half and full. While I was disappointed that the half had to be cancelled, running at the Allstar resorts was amazing. The full was unlike any race I had ever done before. I am fairly new to runDisney and I know the races have changed over the years but I felt like every mile was magic. I didn't even mind the out and back since they had a DJ at the end. 

I am going to write a more detailed recap in my journal but I wanted to give a shout out to @DopeyBadger. I started his plan at the beginning of October after some rough training runs on my own plan. Fast forward to this weekend, I got the question how many miles did you make it in your training a lot and every time I could see the person cringe when I would say 13.1 (since I am a slower runner). I did however train 6 days a week and was dedicated to the plan. I felt like his plan had me very well prepared for the full. I only walked through the water stops and the last 5k were my fastest miles. I am so happy with the results and I can't wait to do it all again!

5k:42:21
10K:1:24:58
Half (unofficial): 3:14:31
Full: 6:28:36- including a ride on EE


----------



## RunDisneyDad

camaker said:


> My wife gets muscle cramps in her calves at night and she has been advised by several people to keep a bottle/packet of mustard next to the bed and take a teaspoon when the cramps hit. Not sure of its efficacy but I'd wager the race lady is carrying them to treat muscle cramps.



That was my thought as well. She's using it as some sort of alternative to salt tabs or sodium source.

ATTQOTD: A couple of examples that come to mind are the first time I did the WDW Marathon and I hit the TTC. The first 4 miles had been pretty quiet and dark and then BAM you are hit by that massive wave of people. Aside from Main Street / coming out of Cinderella's Castle would be making that turn at the AK entrance. In 2014 there was a massive amount of people there and once again you could feel the energy.

Congrats to everyone who ran this past weekend!


----------



## Chaitali

The mustard thing makes sense as sodium is one of the things that could be a factor with muscle cramps... the same reasons that some people swear by pickle juice.  As far as the QOTD, I have 2.

Wine and Dine 2015 - turning the corner and seeing the Osborne Lights.
RnR Las Vegas 2016 - Running past the Bellagio right as the Fountain show started


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Congratulations to all of the runners over the weekend!! 

ATTQOTD: My most memorable race moment is completing my very first race, a St Paddy's Day 4K (in 2010). I can still remember being overwhelmed that I was able to run the whole thing. I have a feeling I'll take home a few memorable moments next month during the PHM.


----------



## michigandergirl

Congrats to all Marathon weekend runners! I can't wait to go next year!

ATTQOTD: The most memorable race moment for me was during my first marathon, the 2016 Disney marathon. My friend & I got separated very early in the race. She was having some GI issues and we agreed prior to the race that if any problems arise, we weren't going to hold each other back, so I ran the majority of the race alone (which was fine because it's Disney). I really started struggling around mile 22 though, and just when I was almost in tears, my friend came up from behind me, she caught up! That was exactly what I needed to finish the race. We were so happy to run those last few miles together! Her and I are going to run Dopey next year, and we agreed this time we are going to run the entire 48.6 miles together.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.



AK in the early morning hours at W&D 2016. AND completing my first Full Marathon


----------



## croach

ATTQOTD: After my first Goofy - the volunteers clapping for people as they walked into bag check got me in the feelings for that one. Also running Main Street with that huge crowd cheering. 

Weekend results
5k - 20:41
10k - 43:18
unofficial half - 1:50
Full - 3:44:18


----------



## CP3uhoh

croach said:


> ATTQOTD: I guess I would have to say a tie between finishing my first marathon(Marine Corps) and my first Goofy - the volunteers clapping for people as they walked into bag check got me in the feelings for that one.
> 
> Weekend results
> 5k - 20:41
> 10k - 43:18
> unofficial half -
> Full - 3:44:18



Did you run the 13.1 on Saturday? Either way, fantastic times.


----------



## croach

CP3uhoh said:


> Did you run the 13.1 on Saturday? Either way, fantastic times.



Oops thought I had it in there. And thanks!


----------



## FFigawi

Ariel484 said:


> And I fought for every second of it.



And you did it!!!


----------



## Dopey Devon

Congrats to all those who ran at Marathon weekend! Totally jealous of you all! 

ATTQOTD: mine probably was running the 5k during Dopey in 2016. I had been training and dreaming of Dopey for months and when I turned into World Showcase it finally hit me it was happening. It was a weird moment to myself and it really did take my breath away. I always feel bad when my family ask me about my favourite moments of that weekend as my boyfriend and sister ran the 10k and half with me, but that 5k was just so serene and that moment really stuck with me. We're such a weird bunch us runners!


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: I'd have to say my favorite part of the mickey's holiday 5k (my only race so far) was the out and back because I got to see all the costumes. There wasn't a whole lot of room for running so people watching was a great distraction!


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.



Has anyone here run in the Falmouth Road Race in Massachusetts? One of my favorite moments I remember was the view right around the first mile when the course heads around a peninsula and the Nobska lighthouse in Woods Hole. You get a great view of the lighthouse but also a great view of the ocean and the sea of runners up ahead of you, unless of course you are in the elite class and probably have only a handful of runners but the view is still would be awesome. It is a hard race to get into (lottery) and can be very hot but worth it if you can. Great views and crowd support the whole 7 mille course.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Looks like I'm in for another cold long run (11 miles!) this weekend.

Running all of my long runs in sub 30F degree temps has me a little concerned for running in Florida. Has anyone with experience in the type of situation struggled in the warmer FL temps? Hopefully it won't bother me! It get's HOT here, but I just can't seem to remember what that feels like. (My brain must be frozen haha)

(I know Florida can be cold... but FL cold is not midwest cold and even if it is, I'm prepared for cold.)


----------



## DVCFan1994

whaler8 said:


> Has anyone here run in the Falmouth Road Race in Massachusetts? One of my favorite moments I remember was the view right around the first mile when the course heads around a peninsula and the Nobska lighthouse in Woods Hole. You get a great view of the lighthouse but also a great view of the ocean and the sea of runners up ahead of you, unless of course you are in the elite class and probably have only a handful of runners but the view is still would be awesome. It is a hard race to get into (lottery) and can be very hot but worth it if you can. Great views and crowd support the whole 7 mille course.



That sounds beautiful.  Falmouth is one of my lottery attempts this year.  I know it's a long shot, but going to give it a try.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Side note....does anyone know when the Disney Marathon sold out in 2016?


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.



Finishing my first marathon in 2013. I was on the course for over 7 hours that day and i have never had such a profound sense of relief and joy (and all of the emotions) as I did that day. I'm emotional so things always hit me during every race, but I don't think I'll top that feeling.


----------



## DVCFan1994

run.minnie.miles said:


> Looks like I'm in for another cold long run (11 miles!) this weekend.
> 
> Running all of my long runs in sub 30F degree temps has me a little concerned for running in Florida. Has anyone with experience in the type of situation struggled in the warmer FL temps? Hopefully it won't bother me! It get's HOT here, but I just can't seem to remember what that feels like. (My brain must be frozen haha)
> 
> (I know Florida can be cold... but FL cold is not midwest cold and even if it is, I'm prepared for cold.)



I was really worried about this for my first Glass Slipper challenge.  In the end it wasn't a big deal.  2014, my first year doing it was fairly warm for the 5k and 10k, particularly compared to my previous 2 months training in Massachusetts and NH.  The half was HOT and humid (to me at least) so it was tougher, but I was ok.  On the other hand the literally and thematically Frozen 5k in 2015 I felt right at home for.  One thing I did do to remember what heat was like in 2014 was one run a week on the treadmill closest to the heat in my gym.  In the end I think it was more a mental prep thing for me, but at least I knew all my training runs hadn't been below freezing.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> Folks that ran WDW or other races, how did your race go? Care to share your finish times?



5K-32:xx Wore an Eeyore onesie and for the second year straight it was hot and restrictive. At least my sister ran with me in a Tigger onesie this year. May have to retire it.

10K-1:03:03-Had a really good race. Wasn't going for a PR (and it wasn't one) but I felt really good about the run. Only remember the seconds because the time is so quirky.

Half-Had planned to run with my sister and take it very easy, hit multiple characters, and conserve for Sunday. Feel bad that we didn't get to do it, but it's been what we've done every year and we will have more opportunities in the future.

Full-5:26:xx-Had bad gi issues from the start and stopped three times in the first seven miles to use the restroom. My hamstrings started seizing after mile 16 and it severely limited how much I was willing to risk running. Always happy to finish so I've got no complaints. Despite being 10+ pounds heavier and undertrained I still finished a minute faster than last year; so the cold agreed with me much more than the heat.

Looking forward to doing it all again next year.


----------



## LSUlakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> Looks like I'm in for another cold long run (11 miles!) this weekend.
> 
> Running all of my long runs in sub 30F degree temps has me a little concerned for running in Florida. Has anyone with experience in the type of situation struggled in the warmer FL temps? Hopefully it won't bother me! It get's HOT here, but I just can't seem to remember what that feels like. (My brain must be frozen haha)
> 
> (I know Florida can be cold... but FL cold is not midwest cold and even if it is, I'm prepared for cold.)



Not that i have in the type of cold you are, but have trained in 35-50 and the race was warm. My experience is that is will effect your race. I knew that going in so I adjusted my goal accordingly. Now if you can get about 7-10 days (I think I read thats how long it takes) at the temps your race is going to be with a few runs, the effect wont be as bad. Finishing the race won't be the issue, but time goal may need adjusting. May also need to hydrate a little more as well. 



LSUfan4444 said:


> Side note....does anyone know when the Disney Marathon sold out in 2016?



I believe just the marathon remained open for a long time this year. I also think that either the marathon or the Dopey challenge is having a milestone anniversary this year that could increase interest. If it is for the marathon it would not take that long, but I want to say its Dopey's 5th or 10th year...


----------



## LSUfan4444

LSUlakes said:


> I believe just the marathon remained open for a long time this year. I also think that either the marathon or the Dopey challenge is having a milestone anniversary this year that could increase interest. If it is for the marathon it would not take that long, but I want to say its Dopey's 5th or 10th year...



Yeah, this is the marathon's 25th. I did the 20th so will be kinda cool to go back for the 25th.

I'm curious with the new registration opening timeframe how long it might stay open.


----------



## camaker

LSUfan4444 said:


> Side note....does anyone know when the Disney Marathon sold out in 2016?



It didn't. They were selling right up to the end and still had 1,500+ bibs available for 1/2 runners to transfer into.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Wow. Thanks for the info, I didn't realize that.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUfan4444 said:


> Yeah, this is the marathon's 25th. I did the 20th so will be kinda cool to go back for the 25th.
> 
> I'm curious with the new registration opening timeframe how long it might stay open.



I think the marathon, on its own, will remain open for at least a couple months and probably longer than that. It is the 25th for the marathon, 5th for Dopey, and 5th for the 10K. The 5k, 10k, and Half sold out in less than an hour last year and everything else stayed open for an extended period. I think the anniversary and registrations from people who didn't get to do the "full" Dopey this year should take Dopey back to a sellout, but I think the Goofy and Marathon will be open for a while.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

Hello runners! I love coming on this thread, it makes me feel motivated and pumps me up. Today I woke up SO SORE! This is after I went on a literally 16 minute run on a treadmill. Clearly, I have a long way to go. That being said, I almost like being sore (if not for the fact that in my day to day activities I walk up and down a lot of stairs). It reminds me that I actually did something the previous day!


----------



## LSUlakes

Hannahinwonderland said:


> Hello runners! I love coming on this thread, it makes me feel motivated and pumps me up. Today I woke up SO SORE! This is after I went on a literally 16 minute run on a treadmill. Clearly, I have a long way to go. That being said, I almost like being sore (if not for the fact that in my day to day activities I walk up and down a lot of stairs). It reminds me that I actually did something the previous day!


Glad you enjoy the thread! Feel free to post any questions you have, and someone here will be able to offer their advice to help you along. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SarahDisney

Thanks for all the tips on filling my running void. I ended up spending about 20 minutes cleaning the house (I just cleaned the house on Friday, there wasn't much cleaning to do), and later I spent 30 minutes just walking around the house. I live in a decent sized house, but by the end ... I was dizzy.
I'm hoping that I can get out for a run tomorrow ... It'll probably be a lot of walking to avoid snow/ice, but hopefully I'll find somewhere to run that isn't totally covered in ice/snow.

But let me tell ya, as soon as I get a new job, I'm thinking about joining a gym. Even if I do manage to fix the treadmill ... it would be nice to have access to other machines on days when I can't (or *gasp* don't want to) run.


----------



## Kathymford

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.



I think I have a tie for this one.

1. Hollywood Half 2016 - actually achieving my goal of finishing under 3 hours. It was the race I trained the most (read consistently) and it was so great to see it payoff. Also, I trained and ran alone and I am NOT one that likes to do anything alone. That felt great to me.
2. Tinkerbell 10k 2014 - first run for my BF and we ran it together. This was when it was still in January and when we came from backstage around IASW and it was still all lit up with it's Christmas lights. My heart just felt happy.

@LSUlakes can you please add my February 10k; I'll add a goal once I see where I'm at after LS this weekend!

05 - kathymford - Redondo Beach Super Bowl Sunday 10k


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

SarahDisney said:


> Thanks for all the tips on filling my running void. I ended up spending about 20 minutes cleaning the house (I just cleaned the house on Friday, there wasn't much cleaning to do), and later I spent 30 minutes just walking around the house. I live in a decent sized house, but by the end ... I was dizzy.
> I'm hoping that I can get out for a run tomorrow ... It'll probably be a lot of walking to avoid snow/ice, but hopefully I'll find somewhere to run that isn't totally covered in ice/snow.
> 
> But let me tell ya, as soon as I get a new job, I'm thinking about joining a gym. Even if I do manage to fix the treadmill ... it would be nice to have access to other machines on days when I can't (or *gasp* don't want to) run.



I just joined a gym (a gross one, but still) for this very reason. It's just not possible to run right now in my neighborhood, way too dangerous for an accident prone me and also so cold. I SERIOUSLY applaud those of you who run in snow.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.



Did a brutal trail half in Arizona once and some dude in a van was cranking the theme from "The A-Team" at the halfway. Just got me all in the feels for some reason.



LSUlakes said:


> @kleph and @Dopey Devon Welcome to the thread!



Thanks. And "Roll Tide!"


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I will be predictable and say yesterday, crossing the finish line of my first marathon. I got very emotional and teared up a bit so my finish line photos aren't great, lol. I finished in 6:23:31 with a couple of stops.


----------



## keahgirl8

Hello!  I had no clue there was a 2017 thread!  I am so far behind on DISing!


----------



## kristabelle13

Hello! I totally have been MIA from the running threads since probably October...and haven't run since Dumbo in September. BUT, I was so inspired by everyone posting on FB their WDW weekend pics and stories - that I signed up for a series of seven 10Ks in 2017...including one in two weeks... whoops! Happy New Year! lol 

I think I'm going to aim for 17 races in 2017...probably not a Disney one...but who knows what the next 10 months hold?  Love all the tips and stories on this thread - so I'm back and all in!


----------



## LSUlakes

Good morning everyone! I stayed up late watching the National Championship game, which was a very exciting game. Congrats to any Clemson fans out there, that 4th quarter had me sitting up in bed. I told DW, whoever had the ball last was going to win the thing and thats exactly what happened. 

*QOTD: *With a lot of posters on this thread having just run one or multiple races for the WDW Marathon weekend, i figured now was a good time to ask this question. What steps do you take to recover from a race? 

ATTQOTD: For shorter races I will take the day off immediately following the race, but for distances over 13.1 miles I may take 2-3 days off and then do a reverse taper. Start with some easy miles and then get back to "normal" type of running. I have also found that the more walking I can do after the race the better I feel the following morning as far as soreness goes. That works out really well after the WDW Marathon when i ran in 2016. After the race I showered and we headed to the Magic Kingdom for a few hours. We didn't close the park that night, but had a lot fun, minus a few leg cramps on It's a Small World. The next morning I barely had any soreness, which was great.


Finally got a run in yesterday for the first time in nearly a month. A easy 3 miler on the TM. I also weighed myself this morning, which was the first time in about the same time frame and I hang my head in shame saying I've gained 15 pounds... Time to get back to work on the diet front as well. Plan is to get 3-5 miles in this evening as well.


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a lot of posters on this thread having just run one or multiple races for the WDW Marathon weekend, i figured now was a good time to ask this question. What steps do you take to recover from a race?


I made sure to get a TON of sleep on Sunday night after the marathon and to walk a decent amount yesterday (helps me a lot with the soreness)...and drink water.  Taking at least the rest of the week off.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a lot of posters on this thread having just run one or multiple races for the WDW Marathon weekend, i figured now was a good time to ask this question. What steps do you take to recover from a race?



in addition to the immediate recovery steps like an ice bath & shower beer, I try to walk a lot in the first few days after a race. Using the legs helps keep them from setting up and becoming overly stiff. I schedule a massage a day or two after the race as well to help work out tight spots like quads, IT band, and calves. I do kind of a reverse taper like @LSUlakes too. My first run this week will be on Thursday with 2-3 easy slow miles. 



> Finally got a run in yesterday for the first time in nearly a month. A easy 3 miler on the TM. I also weighed myself this morning, which was the first time in about the same time frame and I hang my head in shame saying I've gained 15 pounds... Time to get back to work on the diet front as well. Plan is to get 3-5 miles in this evening as well.



Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Hmmm, this is harder one to answer for me.  For most of the races I have done over the past year, I have used them as training runs and not "raced", so did not really have any downtime or rest post race, kept on with what my training plan had for me.  

When I did WDW marathon last year, I spent the rest of the day in the MK and the walking all afternoon/evening was a miracle worker.  I only struggled getting out of a couple of rides, and did not hurt on Monday at all.  I did not run again until later in the week.  For Halfs, I will most likely run again on Tuesday after the race.  Again, depending on how hard I raced will decide how much effort I put into the followup run.  Anything less, no change to my weekly workouts.

For my marathon this upcoming weekend, I don't plan on running until Thur or Fri post race.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Question for the group....When attempting to come back from IT Band issues, when did you know it was ok to try and give the road/path a try again.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a lot of posters on this thread having just run one or multiple races for the WDW Marathon weekend, i figured now was a good time to ask this question. What steps do you take to recover from a race?



All of my races have been on weekends, so I usually take the next week off or use an elliptical. I start running again the following weekend and gradually build effort/mileage.

This year, my legs feel the best they've felt after any Marathon I've run. I've not gotten a ton of sleep because I've been driving home (which means I'm not moving much) so I can only attribute it to the cooler weather during the race and better hydration. I took a Powerade and water at every station, went through two packs of clif bloks, and had two bananas during the race. Probably could have fueled better, but i think my hydration plan was good. I'm a firm believer that recovery begins during the race and I do my best to avoid dehydration and hyponatremia.


----------



## Nole95

After a marathon, I make sure to walk around a good amount during the day.  It's easy at Disney to do this.  For the two marathons I have run there, I always head to Epcot once I am cleaned up.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I've only ever ran a half marathon, but I make sure I move around a good bit after, stretch really well, drink lots of water, eat lots of food, wear my compression socks and I will normally start running within a day or two, very slowly and easy though.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a lot of posters on this thread having just run one or multiple races for the WDW Marathon weekend, i figured now was a good time to ask this question. What steps do you take to recover from a race?



I am terrible at recovering from races. I kinda just go back to life as usual. So far it hasn't caused me too much trouble, but my longest race to date has been a 10K, so ... I may have to rethink this strategy when I get to longer races.



LSUlakes said:


> Finally got a run in yesterday for the first time in nearly a month. A easy 3 miler on the TM. I also weighed myself this morning, which was the first time in about the same time frame and I hang my head in shame saying I've gained 15 pounds... Time to get back to work on the diet front as well. Plan is to get 3-5 miles in this evening as well.



Congrats on getting that first run in! 

So ... I made it outside today! I went to run in the park (which was actually really well plowed after the last snow), but it was a mess. Some areas were still snow-covered, and where they had plowed or shoveled (not sure which one), the path was really narrow, and there was ice everywhere. I made it less than 2 miles in the park before heading out onto the streets, which were only a little better. It was slow going and not the most comfortable of runs, but I did it!
Thankfully, we're expecting some higher temperatures and rain, so I'm hoping most of the snow and ice will be gone by my next run.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: Using a Marathon as an example I like to listen to my body regarding recovery. Post marathon I'll shut it down until my legs feel like they have enough pop in them to go for a run. I mentioned this on a previous answer, but the only time I did back to back marathons I was too aggressive on my return not giving myself enough time for recovery and I think that was a mistake as I was very sluggish.

The other thing I like to do is reward myself with a cheeseburger and bad food. And if I'm a Disney, walk around the parks with my medal and share the accomplishment with other runners and take in all the congrats.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  If I'm running a 10k or 5k for "fun" aka not trying for a PR...then I don't generally do anything special for recovery other than maybe a nice nap race day. 
Now when I'm racing all OUT/running a long distance for me/ or had a rough race and I can feel it in my body that I pushed myself; then I tend to end up skipping my Tuesday run and if I'm not in the middle of a training plan for another race...I'll generally not run again until the next weekend.  I've been in non-training mode, base mileage mode, since November.  So I don't know if that counts as recovery or just "biding my time" until I start training again for a race.  But I definitely feel fully recovered from last race season, haha!
I guess it all depends on what is next on my agenda and how hard I pushed during the race/how my body reacts to it.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Man, I'm so behind on this thread after vacationing in Disney for the last 9 days.  So I'll just jump back in.



LSUlakes said:


> Folks that ran WDW or other races, how did your race go? Care to share your finish times?



The goal going into race weekend was to PR all 4 runs and the two associated challenges.

5k - 21:02 (PR!)
10k - 43:25 (PR!)
HM - Cancelled...
M - 3:20:52 (PR!)
Goofy - Cancelled
Dopey - Cancelled

I was able to PR the three runs I did participate in.  I've got to believe I would have PR'd the half as well (I did run an unofficial 1:36:27 during the marathon).  But given how the marathon went, I'm not sure after the HM whether I still would have PR'd the full.

I'll post a full recap in my journal when I get the time to write it.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a lot of posters on this thread having just run one or multiple races for the WDW Marathon weekend, i figured now was a good time to ask this question. What steps do you take to recover from a race?


Drink lots of water, walk around, sleep!


----------



## Sailormoon2

ATTQOTD: Get plenty of healthy food, especially protein, and keep moving in a less intense way-especially after longer races.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I try to do some gentle stretching after every race. Also like to wear my compression socks. After a marathon, I will usually take about a week off from running.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a lot of posters on this thread having just run one or multiple races for the WDW Marathon weekend, i figured now was a good time to ask this question. What steps do you take to recover from a race?
> 
> ATTQOTD: For shorter races I will take the day off immediately following the race, but for distances over 13.1 miles I may take 2-3 days off and then do a reverse taper. Start with some easy miles and then get back to "normal" type of running. I have also found that the more walking I can do after the race the better I feel the following morning as far as soreness goes. That works out really well after the WDW Marathon when i ran in 2016. After the race I showered and we headed to the Magic Kingdom for a few hours. We didn't close the park that night, but had a lot fun, minus a few leg cramps on It's a Small World. The next morning I barely had any soreness, which was great.
> 
> 
> Finally got a run in yesterday for the first time in nearly a month. A easy 3 miler on the TM. I also weighed myself this morning, which was the first time in about the same time frame and I hang my head in shame saying I've gained 15 pounds... Time to get back to work on the diet front as well. Plan is to get 3-5 miles in this evening as well.



For me it depends on how hard I race.   For Disney I usually walk around in compressions socks after the marathon that day and then try and wear them again the following day and do more walking.  I'll start back running easy miles on the treadmill this week.   I need to pick a spring marathon to race hard.  My goals for the next couple of months are to loose about 10 pounds and get back to doing some more intense speedwork to drop my marathon time about 15 minutes.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a lot of posters on this thread having just run one or multiple races for the WDW Marathon weekend, i figured now was a good time to ask this question. What steps do you take to recover from a race?


Well at least one to two weeks off from running. I did a good amount of walking after the marathon and yesterday which helped a lot because my legs feel very good today. I also try to drink a lot of fluids.


----------



## kristabelle13

ATTQOTD: If I'm travelling to the race and staying at a hotel with a pool, I stretch and move in the pool for a good 90-120 mins after the run. I usually stand against the edge and take my water and/or Gatorade and a magazine and just loosen my legs and hips doing various stretches and movement. I like that it's cool - but not ice cold and keeps my muscles moving but is less weight bearing than dry land moves. Plus the water is soothing. If you can find a quiet pool - it's heaven.


----------



## Kathymford

kristabelle13 said:


> Hello! I totally have been MIA from the running threads since probably October...and haven't run since Dumbo in September. BUT, I was so inspired by everyone posting on FB their WDW weekend pics and stories - that I signed up for a series of seven 10Ks in 2017...including one in two weeks... whoops! Happy New Year! lol
> 
> I think I'm going to aim for 17 races in 2017...probably not a Disney one...but who knows what the next 10 months hold?  Love all the tips and stories on this thread - so I'm back and all in!



I'm trying to find a 10k a month locally (LA) and am having a difficult time finding that many 10ks around here. Welcome back!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a lot of posters on this thread having just run one or multiple races for the WDW Marathon weekend, i figured now was a good time to ask this question. What steps do you take to recover from a race?



I usually take at least a week off after a half, but I don't do as many weekly miles as some of you.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Noooo!  The vacation bubble is about to burst!  I am sitting in the food court at Pop having seen my family off; we had different flights unfortunately, awaiting my turn for the depressing version of the MME and trying to catch up on various threads.  For all those still down here in WDW I hope you enjoy the remainders of your vacations and I am not at all jealous...

ATTQOTD: (Memorable running moment and Dopey Results)
My new memorable running moment is going to be Saturday's unofficial Half Marathon.  Going out to run the lake trail between Pop and AOA I was just blown away by all the runners and all the support.  I just loved being able to be a part of that moment.  It reminded me how individual running is, but how it is also such a community activity also.  No one running was going to be timed, there would be no first or last, just people completing something for themselves.  The last few miles I went back to the room and picked up my daughter who wanted to run.  Having her getting to experience some of the magic of that morning made it more special.  She really wants to run the 5K/10K now.  Hopefully if not next year then maybe the year after.  It was a truly inspiring morning!
Dopey:
5K - 24:03
10k - 52:57
Half - Not timed
Full - 4:28
Wanted to go under 7:45; I think I would have done it, but all the more reason to come back next year and make that official!

ATTQOTD: (Recovery)
If we are talking long races I will generally focus on getting some protein in quickly after the race and I soak in an ice bath.  Then it is about movement, easy walking and then more vigorous walking.  I follow a taper up (so to speak) with a week/two off depending on the length of the race and then I ease the distance back up.  I have to be careful as I have had achilles and knee stuff in the past and I find that as long as I am smart then my legs treat me well.  But I already want to get out there and get running.  Will have to hide my running shoes for a bit I think!


----------



## Baloo in MI

DopeyBadger said:


> Man, I'm so behind on this thread after vacationing in Disney for the last 9 days.  So I'll just jump back in.
> 
> 
> 
> The goal going into race weekend was to PR all 4 runs and the two associated challenges.
> 
> 5k - 21:02 (PR!)
> 10k - 43:25 (PR!)
> HM - Cancelled...
> M - 3:20:52 (PR!)
> Goofy - Cancelled
> Dopey - Cancelled
> 
> I was able to PR the three runs I did participate in.  I've got to believe I would have PR'd the half as well (I did run an unofficial 1:36:27 during the marathon).  But given how the marathon went, I'm not sure after the HM whether I still would have PR'd the full.
> 
> I'll post a full recap in my journal when I get the time to write it.



Truly incredible times!!!  Next year, weather permitting, you will get all 6!


----------



## LSUlakes

Kathymford said:


> I'm trying to find a 10k a month locally (LA) and am having a difficult time finding that many 10ks around here



Does LA = Louisiana? If so, i think once we get into June the only races you will find will be the different running clubs (depending on area) have 2 mile races or 5k's, but nothing more than that. It's simply to hot to race anything longer than that. Races will start up again in September, but again few things longer than a 5k until October.


----------



## Kathymford

LSUlakes said:


> Does LA = Louisiana? If so, i think once we get into June the only races you will find will be the different running clubs (depending on area) have 2 mile races or 5k's, but nothing more than that. It's simply to hot to race anything longer than that. Races will start up again in September, but again few things longer than a 5k until October.



Los Angeles! I should have been more clear. I forget how geographic we are in this group!! So far, I've found Jan and Feb. I'm having trouble with March. Ha. There's got to be a St. Patty's run somewhere.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Baloo in MI said:


> Truly incredible times!!!  Next year, weather permitting, you will get all 6!



Thanks!  I am pretty confident I'll get the 5k, 10k, HM, Goofy, and Dopey without problem.  The marathon in 2018 will be very hard for me to PR because I hope to go sub-3 in October.  But that won't stop me from trying!


----------



## kristabelle13

Kathymford said:


> Los Angeles! I should have been more clear. I forget how geographic we are in this group!! So far, I've found Jan and Feb. I'm having trouble with March. Ha. There's got to be a St. Patty's run somewhere.


A friend of mine does tons of runs in the "beachy" communities. Oceanside, Newport, Long Beach... maybe a bit more south you'd have better luck? (Sorry, I'm from Vancouver so I really am useless otherwise!)


----------



## Mickey Momma

baxter24 said:


> Random question for you guys. I overheard a lady speaking to someone at the Poly this past Friday about them running the half and what advice she had for them. The lady claimed that she carries mustard packets with her and would consume them during the race she said it works wonders for her. Has anyone ever heard of this or done it?



I have never heard of mustard, but have heard of pickle juice.  Maybe it is the vinegar?


----------



## huggybuff

@LSUlakes would you kindly add my races for this weekend?

14 - huggybuff - Star Wars Light Side 10K (N/A)
15 - huggybuff - Star Wars Light Side Half (N/A)

I have missed this thread!


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTDs:

Most Memorable---traveling solo to Disneyland for the 2012 DL Half and earning my C2C medal.  

Recovery:  Ice bath and then keep moving!


----------



## Waiting2goback

dmoore718 said:


> I'm not a runner but I've dreamt about it and so I signed up for the Wine and Dine 10K for 2017, convinced my husband to come along for the ride (he won't run), without the kids and that's the motivation!! I'm doing a local 5K April 1st and I am studying the Jeff Galloway 10K training and downloaded the app. That's as far as I've gotten. It's been snowing and freezing here this weekend so no running outside yet but planning on the 3 day/week Galloway training. Seems reasonable and not too insane. I'm a nightshift nurse so I'm always tired and that will be a battle to fight the fatigue. I also hate the treadmill as some others have said so I need to get outside ASAP!
> 
> My goal for 2017: Don't get swept at the Wine and Dine 10K...please,please,please.



Once you believe you're a runner you are a runner.   The only thing limiting you is your mind thinking you are not a runner.




DVCFan1994 said:


> It is so cold that I keep getting alerts that many of the school buses aren't starting here in the city.  How all these kids will get to school safely I don't know.  I always drive my kids due to the normal scheduling of our days, but I feel bad for all the parents who were scrambling this morning to figure it out!
> 
> Keep up with the slow but steady progress, better to take it easy and make sure your ankle heals well than rush it and do further damage or hamper your recovery!



I am taking it very slowly this month and probably next the way it's going.  I ran again today and it just won't stop hurting.  It's not stopping me but I'm ready for it to be done.  




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.
> 
> ATTQOTD: My favorite part of a race that I've done is the scream tunnel at the Boston Marathon. It takes place around mile 12-13 in front of Wellesley College. Its at least .25 miles long and it's very loud! It's a all girl school and the ladys line the road up with very interesting signs, which start of with "Kiss me because ____". I got a good laugh out of them. For the record I did not take anyone up on their offer but did see many runners do.



I have to go with standing at the starting line of TOT.  It was my first real race.  I am introvert so being surrounded by all those people in the dark was scary and overwhelming.  I was so scared I was going to get swept.  I stood there with all the doubt in the world.  When we started I just ran as hard as I could.   When I finished and realized I had done it and then to find out I came in 637th place I finally understood what I am capable of.  





Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I will be predictable and say yesterday, crossing the finish line of my first marathon. I got very emotional and teared up a bit so my finish line photos aren't great, lol. I finished in 6:23:31 with a couple of stops. View attachment 214246



Congratulations.  It's an awesome feeling isn't it?   



LSUlakes said:


> Good morning everyone! I stayed up late watching the National Championship game, which was a very exciting game. Congrats to any Clemson fans out there, that 4th quarter had me sitting up in bed. I told DW, whoever had the ball last was going to win the thing and thats exactly what happened.
> 
> *QOTD: *With a lot of posters on this thread having just run one or multiple races for the WDW Marathon weekend, i figured now was a good time to ask this question. What steps do you take to recover from a race?
> 
> ATTQOTD: For shorter races I will take the day off immediately following the race, but for distances over 13.1 miles I may take 2-3 days off and then do a reverse taper. Start with some easy miles and then get back to "normal" type of running. I have also found that the more walking I can do after the race the better I feel the following morning as far as soreness goes. That works out really well after the WDW Marathon when i ran in 2016. After the race I showered and we headed to the Magic Kingdom for a few hours. We didn't close the park that night, but had a lot fun, minus a few leg cramps on It's a Small World. The next morning I barely had any soreness, which was great.
> 
> 
> Finally got a run in yesterday for the first time in nearly a month. A easy 3 miler on the TM. I also weighed myself this morning, which was the first time in about the same time frame and I hang my head in shame saying I've gained 15 pounds... Time to get back to work on the diet front as well. Plan is to get 3-5 miles in this evening as well.



It depends on the race and how hard I run it.   A 10K, no real recovery for me unless I run it really hard and then I might take a day off.  A 1/2 marathon I may take 2 days off and then start back with a few slow runs.  A full I usually take a week off and ride my bike or something.   I like to keep the blood flowing though.  Technically I am still recovering from last year's WDW marathon.

Accountability posts:
I have failed on the calorie tracking the last two days.  A major bump in the divorce situation brought on some stress and I couldn't worry about calories.  I did run today though.  36:00 on the elliptical and 1.21 miles.  Slowly increasing that number.   I did dial up the speed on the treadmill to just under 7:00 pace for a minute.   Felt so good to air it out a bit after so many months.


----------



## Waiting2goback

@dmoore718 this one if for you.


----------



## keahgirl8

CP3uhoh said:


> Question for the group....When attempting to come back from IT Band issues, when did you know it was ok to try and give the road/path a try again.



For me, it was when my PT said I could. lol


----------



## opusone

CP3uhoh said:


> Question for the group....When attempting to come back from IT Band issues, when did you know it was ok to try and give the road/path a try again.



So, IT band issues are usually all about pain, so if it's not painful, you should be fine.  Even if it does hurt, you are not doing any additional damage, so just try it and see how it feels.  Make sure you continue to do all your exercises and stretches.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a lot of posters on this thread having just run one or multiple races for the WDW Marathon weekend, i figured now was a good time to ask this question. What steps do you take to recover from a race?



ice bath. which would be far less awful than watching the last two minutes of the title game.



CP3uhoh said:


> Question for the group....When attempting to come back from IT Band issues, when did you know it was ok to try and give the road/path a try again.



i suffered from this when i first got back into running about 15 years ago. when it got so the pain never really subsided, i stopped running for a couple months. i then went to a good running store and got a shoe for my gait.

that shoe was for excessive pronation. it seemed to handle the demands of my running as the IT band issue went away and i started putting on some good regular miles. went back 8 months later for a new pair and my pronation was significantly decreased. i've never had that problem again.


----------



## Mickey Momma

For those of you who raced this past weekend, where did you stay and why did you choose it?  I have stayed at AOA for both of my marathon weekends (2014 and 2016), but for Dopey 2018 I think I would like to stay in something more "adult" and, possibly, in the Epcot area.

Edited to add: It will probably just be the hubby and myself.  If we decide to bring the kiddos, we will probably end up back at AOA since we are a family of five.


----------



## keahgirl8

opusone said:


> So, IT band issues are usually all about pain, so if it's not painful, you should be fine.  Even if it does hurt, you are not doing any additional damage, so just try it and see how it feels.  Make sure you continue to do all your exercises and stretches.



That was a really important thing my PT taught me.  If pain increases, stop.  If I'm a little achy, but it never gets worse than that, I take it easy, but I still go.


----------



## Ariel484

CP3uhoh said:


> Question for the group....When attempting to come back from IT Band issues, when did you know it was ok to try and give the road/path a try again.


Pain had to be totally gone for a few days (just my own personal requirements, didn't go to a doctor or anything). 


Mickey Momma said:


> For those of you who raced this past weekend, where did you stay and why did you choose it?  I have stayed at AOA for both of my marathon weekends (2014 and 2016), but for Dopey 2018 I think I would like to stay in something more "adult" and, possibly, in the Epcot area.
> 
> Edited to add: It will probably just be the hubby and myself.  If we decide to bring the kiddos, we will probably end up back at AOA since we are a family of five.


Boardwalk this past weekend. Beautiful room and pretty quiet...nice relaxing area. I didn't go to the pool at all, so the clown didn't bother me.


----------



## kleph

keahgirl8 said:


> That was a really important thing my PT taught me.  If pain increases, stop.  If I'm a little achy, but it never gets worse than that, I take it easy, but I still go.



one of the things you "learn" as you run more is what pain is "normal" and what pain is not. or, to put it a different way, there is a line between discomfort and actual pain and one of the important parts of getting into running is learning where that distinction is for your body. in the end, you are the best judge of what your body is telling you. the key is to understand what it's saying and then allowing yourself to listen. over the years, i've learned the hard way, ignoring that and doing what i "thought" i should do was always the wrong choice.


----------



## jele30

Yesterday's ATTQOTD:  It's a tie between watching my daughter's face turn from pure tiredness to happiness as we finished her first 5k.  The end was a run through the tunnel at Lambeau Field and a circle on the field so a pretty neat one for her first 5k.  The other run was with my husband last Feb at Castaway Cay.  It was a whim that we signed up for it and I was struggling a bit as it was hot and humid and I hadn't run in over a year or so.  The cruise was something that we had purchased rather late as a celebration for finishing treatment of a health issue that I had so the run was really us putting every thing behind us.  It took me a little bit to return to regular energy, but that run really was a breath of fresh air.  

Today's Answer:
This summer I felt the best after racing when I continued to be somewhat active (walking the dog, etc.).  Being that I was a bit sporadic at the beginning getting into a routine when it was race season, I took days off after that I don't think I would need to do today.  My longest race has been a 5k, so this may change as the distances increase.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> Folks that ran WDW or other races, how did your race go? Care to share your finish times?



I had a good race and did this for fun.  I stopped twice for characters (I wanted to show my kids how fun it was!) and finished in 3:07:07.  That put me 9th overall female and 1st in AG (technically I was 2nd in AG, but 3rd female overall was in my AG so she was taken out of AG).  I felt pretty good the entire race and probably could have done in under 3 hours but I didn't feel the need to push.  I wanted to enjoy the rest of the trip and not hold my family back because I was sore!  I had lots of anxiety because I wasn't sleeping well and had about 2.5 hours of sleep over the 2 nights I had been in WDW.

Best running/racing moment?  So many good ones!  Getting my first BQ, running my first BQ, winning lots of local races are all memorable but my fave is probably the moment I crossed the finish line of my first marathon (Flying Pig in Cincinnati).

Recovery after a marathon?  I walked around all day at AK after the marathon and hit the parks hard on Monday.  Normally I do the elliptical or spin class (albeit very slow).  I will do an easy run 2-3 days after.  I start pace leader a group of newbie marathoners this week for a spring marathon.


----------



## camaker

Mickey Momma said:


> For those of you who raced this past weekend, where did you stay and why did you choose it?  I have stayed at AOA for both of my marathon weekends (2014 and 2016), but for Dopey 2018 I think I would like to stay in something more "adult" and, possibly, in the Epcot area.
> 
> Edited to add: It will probably just be the hubby and myself.  If we decide to bring the kiddos, we will probably end up back at AOA since we are a family of five.



POFQ for me. It's a small, quiet resort pretty close to Epcot. I actually got courtesy messages from the resort that I might hear fireworks at race starts and that I could be DQ'd if I walked to the corrals from the resorts, they're so close. 

Staying in Building 4 (location location location) my room was about 40 yards to the food court and 50 yards to the main bus stop. It was also a pleasant surprise that they had recently refurbished the food court and significantly upgraded its offerings. The boat to DS is a nice plus, too. 

The biggest cons to the resort are that there is no table service restaurant and despite the upgrades the food court is rather small. Personally, I don't find these to be issues, as most of my running trips are solo and I rarely eat anything other than counter service during them.


----------



## keahgirl8

kleph said:


> one of the things you "learn" as you run more is what pain is "normal" and what pain is not. or, to put it a different way, there is a line between discomfort and actual pain and one of the important parts of getting into running is learning where that distinction is for your body. in the end, you are the best judge of what your body is telling you. the key is to learn what it's saying and then allowing yourself to listen to what it is saying. over the years, i've learned the hard way, ignoring that and doing what i "thought" i should do was always the wrong choice.



Definitely!  I still sometimes wonder, if it's a new place I'm aching, but it's so important.  Listening to my body is probably my biggest lesson from running.


----------



## FFigawi

Mickey Momma said:


> For those of you who raced this past weekend, where did you stay and why did you choose it?  I have stayed at AOA for both of my marathon weekends (2014 and 2016), but for Dopey 2018 I think I would like to stay in something more "adult" and, possibly, in the Epcot area.



We stayed at Beach Club because a) it was the headquarters for #TeamKeels, and b) we wanted somewhere different after Boardwalk the last two marathon weekends.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Hey guys. Checking in. Was really bummed out after the loss to Clemson, but a day at AK with friends and family got me past that yesterday. This was a great trip. Had a blast in the races that were run and had fun meeting some of you. I hope to do it again next year. 

Today is my last day at the World. Spending it at MK. Then flights home in the morning and back to reality. 

Congratulations to any Clemson fans out there, and Roll Tide!


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a long time off from running, how do you determine how many miles to start back with and how long before you reach your normal work load?



I have started back with an easy pace for 2 to 3 miles.


----------



## LSUlakes

Waiting2goback said:


> I have failed on the calorie tracking the last two days. A major bump in the divorce situation brought on some stress and I couldn't worry about calories. I did run today though. 36:00 on the elliptical and 1.21 miles. Slowly increasing that number. I did dial up the speed on the treadmill to just under 7:00 pace for a minute. Felt so good to air it out a bit after so many months.



Perhaps I missed this, but wanted to say I am sorry to hear you are going through a divorce. I've never heard of anyone saying that it went smooth. The fact is it gets ugly. I'll keep you in my prayers. Very understandable about the calories, you have bigger fish to fry.



Mickey Momma said:


> For those of you who raced this past weekend, where did you stay and why did you choose it?  I have stayed at AOA for both of my marathon weekends (2014 and 2016), but for Dopey 2018 I think I would like to stay in something more "adult" and, possibly, in the Epcot area.
> 
> Edited to add: It will probably just be the hubby and myself.  If we decide to bring the kiddos, we will probably end up back at AOA since we are a family of five.



For the 2016 marathon we stayed at Wilderness Lodge. It was a great experience and DW had easy access to MK and Epcot for the race. I was on the first bus to Epcot race day morning and I was one of maybe a dozen people on it, so crowding was not a issue. The resort post race was very convenient when compared to AoA (Stayed here in November) as far as lines for buses to and from parks when going to the parks, and a boat ride to MK was pleasant. I've also stayed at Boardwalk for our honeymoon and would say for a adult trip, it was great for access to Epcot and DHS, and buses to the other parks are equal to that of WL. I would imagine though any stay at a deluxe resort would be similar to the experiance I had at either location. I have yet to try out a moderate, but it's on my list for whenever we go back. Hope this helped some.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What books do you have that focus on running? Could be fiction, cookbook, nonfiction, or anything in between. (Audio books are allowed)

ATTQOTD: I have a nice little collection:
The Little Red Book of Running
PRE
50/50 (50 States / 50 Marathon in 50 days)
Born to Run
Advanced Marathoning
Marathon - Hal Higdon
B.A.A. at 125
Racing Weight Cook Book
Once a Runner


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

13 - @virtuoso1989  - Star Wars Light Side 5k (TBD / N/A)
14 - @KSellers88  - MLK 5k (23:59 / N/A)
14 - @Kathymford  - Star Wars Light Side 10k (TBD / N/A)
14 - @kirstie101  - Star Wars Light Side 10k (NG / N/A)
14 - @Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Light Side 10k (NG / N/A)
14 - @dis_or_dat  - Star Wars Light Side 10k (NG / N/A) Rebel
14 - virtuoso1989 - Star Wars Light Side 10k (TBD / N/A)
14 - @huggybuff  - Star Wars Light Side 10K (NG / N/A)
14 - 94bruin - Star Wars Light Side 10k (NG / N/A)
15 - huggybuff - Star Wars Light Side Half (NG / N/A)
15 - Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
15 - Kirstie101 - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
15 - dis_or_dat - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Rebel
15 - virtuoso1989 - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)
15 - @JohnRPG  - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (2:40:00 / N/A)
15 - @gjramsey  - Houston Marathon (3:28:00 / N/A)
15 - @Miranda  - Snowflake Shuffle 3 Miler (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you and hope you have a great race! If you would like to revise your race goal, let me know and I will make the changes. Look forward to hearing about how everyone's race goes this weekend!


----------



## Miranda

camaker said:


> POFQ for me. It's a small, quiet resort pretty close to Epcot. I actually got courtesy messages from the resort that I might hear fireworks at race starts and that I could be DQ'd if I walked to the corrals from the resorts, they're so close.
> 
> Staying in Building 4 (location location location) my room was about 40 yards to the food court and 50 yards to the main bus stop. It was also a pleasant surprise that they had recently refurbished the food court and significantly upgraded its offerings. The boat to DS is a nice plus, too.
> 
> The biggest cons to the resort are that there is no table service restaurant and despite the upgrades the food court is rather small. Personally, I don't find these to be issues, as most of my running trips are solo and I rarely eat anything other than counter service during them.


I love POFQ, it's my favorite moderate. I stayed there for W&D 2015 and it was mostly nice and quiet.   I did have a river view room and you could hear the boats when they were going by.  We never do resort table service, so the lack of the restaurant doesn't bother us. I was a little bummed to see that a lot of the Mardi Gras theming had been removed from the food court recently, though.


----------



## daisyamy

Mickey Momma said:


> For those of you who raced this past weekend, where did you stay and why did you choose it?  I have stayed at AOA for both of my marathon weekends (2014 and 2016), but for Dopey 2018 I think I would like to stay in something more "adult" and, possibly, in the Epcot area.



I also stayed at the Beach Club villas, and loved it!  Walking distance to the Epcot International Gateway, and it was also fun to walk around the boardwalk at night.  I highly recommend!  I've also stayed at the Boardwalk for a previous race weekend and loved it for the same reasons as the Beach Club.

@LSUlakes This will be my first time participating in this thread.  Can you please add the following races for me? 

February 25 - daisyamy - Disney Princess 10K (NG / N/A) GSC
February 26 - daisyamy - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A) GSC
October 8 - daisyamy - Chicago Marathon (NG-PR / N/A)

I will probably sign up for other races throughout the year (such as the B.A.A. 10k).  As an answer to a previous QOTD, my goal this year is to successfully run my first marathon in Chicago.  Already registered, so now its just the miles and training I need to put in between now and October.  My goal is to finish injury-free.

*


LSUlakes said:



QOTD: What books do you have that focus on running? Could be fiction, cookbook, nonfiction, or anything in between. (Audio books are allowed)
		
Click to expand...


ATTQOTD*: I just have Hal Higdon's Half Marathon Training book, and am looking to purchase a Marathon book by him as I train for my first ever marathon.


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What books do you have that focus on running? Could be fiction, cookbook, nonfiction, or anything in between. (Audio books are allowed)


I have the FIRST book and the Hanson Marathon and Half Marathon books...but have never used any of those training plans.


----------



## croach

Mickey Momma said:


> For those of you who raced this past weekend, where did you stay and why did you choose it?  I have stayed at AOA for both of my marathon weekends (2014 and 2016), but for Dopey 2018 I think I would like to stay in something more "adult" and, possibly, in the Epcot area.
> 
> Edited to add: It will probably just be the hubby and myself.  If we decide to bring the kiddos, we will probably end up back at AOA since we are a family of five.



I stayed at Poly for marathon weekend. I chose it for a couple reasons. First is easy access to the TTC for both race and park access. You can walk there which allows you to jump on either the MK or the Epcot line. But the buses were also very easy to use and it was the first stop of 3 resorts. I also really just love the look and atmosphere of the Poly so it was a splurge for me for the weekend. They have a couple of good bars and two/three sit down restaurants.


----------



## opusone

Ariel484 said:


> I have the FIRST book and the Hanson Marathon and Half Marathon books...but have never used any of those training plans.



That's one of the funniest things I've seen in a while.


----------



## Barca33Runner

@LSUlakes I have a couple races to add. Decided to test something outside of Marathon Weekend and added the Dark Side Challenge to my schedule.

April 22 - Barca33Runner - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
April 23 - Barca33Runner - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (sub-2:00 / N/A)


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What books do you have that focus on running? Could be fiction, cookbook, nonfiction, or anything in between. (Audio books are allowed)



The only one I have is Born to Run. I have a few nutrition books, though they focus on endurance athletes in general, not only running.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: Born to Run and Hansons Half Marathon Method


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: I've got a few training program books (Pfitz,Hanson's, Higdon) and a few autobiographies by runners. I also have Born to Run which is my favorite book. That book changed my running life in such a good way.


----------



## Ariel484

opusone said:


> That's one of the funniest things I've seen in a while.


Every once in awhile I'll get excited about one of those plans, read the book and get more excited...and then inevitably go back to a Higdon plan. And I don't own HIS book.....


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What books do you have that focus on running? Could be fiction, cookbook, nonfiction, or anything in between. (Audio books are allowed)


I only have a few. Most are inspirational but I also got some good training books.

The Wonderful and Terrible Reasons Why I Run Long Distances
First Marathons
Hansons Marathon Method
Marathon (Higdon)
Running a Love Story


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What books do you have that focus on running? Could be fiction, cookbook, nonfiction, or anything in between. (Audio books are allowed)


I didn't have any until the great @Keels gave me some to read. I have the marathon training guide by Hal Higdon, How Bad Do You Want it?, and Meb for mortals.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the holidays being over, what is the next holiday or event you will be celebrating or acknowledging?



Next thing for me is celebrating my birthday on Princess Half Marathon weekend.  My daughter and I will be doing the GSC again.   We will also be doing the role reversal again so she will have me in a dress again.   Last year's GSC was the best father daughter weekend ever.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Stayed at Beach Club, and have started at BW hotels the past years.  It is good for family to sleep in and be able to see me...and I really appreciate seeing them for the pick me up to get to finish. 



Ariel484 said:


> I have the FIRST book and the Hanson Marathon and Half Marathon books...but have never used any of those training plans.



Hanson's is really good at explaining things, so I go back to it often.  I did use the marathon plan this go around, very tough but got me a PR.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I don't have any books about running, what a slacker.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Mickey Momma said:


> For those of you who raced this past weekend, where did you stay and why did you choose it? I have stayed at AOA for both of my marathon weekends (2014 and 2016), but for Dopey 2018 I think I would like to stay in something more "adult" and, possibly, in the Epcot area.


 
Could you discuss Pros/Cons of AoA? I'l assume it would be similar to POP-which is likely where I will be staying for budget reasons 2018. Could others discuss their experiences with POP and convince me it will alright. LOL!



LSUlakes said:


> The resort post race was very convenient when compared to AoA



Can you elaborate on what was "wrong" with AoA



Miranda said:


> I love POFQ, it's my favorite moderate.


This is where I stayed for W&D and I LOVED IT!! I have previously stayed at Beach and Yacht and loved their proximity to the parks. I really want to go back to French Quarter for Dopey 2018 but my family is on a tight budget and although we will be in separate hotel rooms they are looking at POP...as written above, I have my concerns as I've never stayed Value before.


----------



## Mickey Momma

camaker said:


> POFQ for me. It's a small, quiet resort pretty close to Epcot. I actually got courtesy messages from the resort that I might hear fireworks at race starts and that I could be DQ'd if I walked to the corrals from the resorts, they're so close.
> 
> The biggest cons to the resort are that there is no table service restaurant and despite the upgrades the food court is rather small. Personally, I don't find these to be issues, as most of my running trips are solo and I rarely eat anything other than counter service during them.



Thanks!  



LSUlakes said:


> For the 2016 marathon we stayed at Wilderness Lodge. It was a great experience and DW had easy access to MK and Epcot for the race. I was on the first bus to Epcot race day morning and I was one of maybe a dozen people on it, so crowding was not a issue. The resort post race was very convenient when compared to AoA (Stayed here in November) as far as lines for buses to and from parks when going to the parks, and a boat ride to MK was pleasant. I've also stayed at Boardwalk for our honeymoon and would say for a adult trip, it was great for access to Epcot and DHS, and buses to the other parks are equal to that of WL. I would imagine though any stay at a deluxe resort would be similar to the experiance I had at either location. I have yet to try out a moderate, but it's on my list for whenever we go back. Hope this helped some.





croach said:


> I stayed at Poly for marathon weekend. I chose it for a couple reasons. First is easy access to the TTC for both race and park access. You can walk there which allows you to jump on either the MK or the Epcot line. But the buses were also very easy to use and it was the first stop of 3 resorts. I also really just love the look and atmosphere of the Poly so it was a splurge for me for the weekend. They have a couple of good bars and two/three sit down restaurants.



I've thought about the Wilderness Lodge and all the monorail resorts because, honestly, I would be super happy to stay at any of them, but I love the idea of being able to walk back through Epcot to my resort.  



Sailormoon2 said:


> Could you discuss Pros/Cons of AoA? I'l assume it would be similar to POP-which is likely where I will be staying for budget reasons 2018. Could others discuss their experiences with POP and convince me it will alright. LOL!



Absolutely nothing wrong with AOA.  I have stayed there four different times since 2014 as a matter of fact.  (Trips by myself for race weekends and vacations with my family.)  Since our kids probably won't be coming on this trip, it opens up our budget a little more, so I was thinking about splurging.


----------



## opusone

Sailormoon2 said:


> I'll assume it would be similar to POP-which is likely where I will be staying for budget reasons 2018. Could others discuss their experiences with POP and convince me it will alright. LOL!





Sailormoon2 said:


> I have my concerns as I've never stayed Value before.



So, during our family trips, I have only stayed at Deluxe resorts, but for Star Wars Dark Side last year, I went solo, and I stayed at POP to cut costs.  I thought it was fine.  I think the downside to the value resorts is that you can get a lot of younger groups (bands, cheerleaders, other school groups, church youth groups, etc) and so it can be loud.  However, on a runDisney weekend, I think the noise isn't as bad given the large number of runners staying as well.  I could hear some noise from the pool one night, so I just downloaded a white noise machine (fan sound) on my iPhone and set the white noise timer for 60 minutes such that I could get to sleep without distraction.

Yes, the rooms are not as nice as deluxe, and the walls are likely thinner, but I wouldn't hesitate to try it again.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD:  Books!  I love books.   These are the running or running related (some are triathlon, which has running! ) books that I have in my library sorted by Amazon purchase date, recent to older.  

Despite having 5 triathlon related books in this list (the ones by Jane Booth and Jayne Williams are more autobiographical, not training plan related), I have never done a triathlon.  I was registered for one, one of the Danskin women's ones that doesn't exist anymore, forever ago, but had to withdraw due to gallbladder surgery.

_Hal Higdon's Half Marathon Training_ - Hal Higdon
_Once a Runner_ - John L. Parker, Jr.
_The Terrible and Wonderful Reasons Why I Run Long Distances_ - Matthew Inman (The Oatmeal)
_Born to Run: A Hidden Tribe, Superathletes, and the Greatest Race the World Has Never Seen_ - Christopher McDougall
_Transformed by Triathlon: The Making of an Improbable Athlete_ - Jane Booth
_Shape Up with the Slow Fat Triathlete: 50 Ways to Kick Butt on the Field, in the Pool, or at the Gym--No Matter What Your Size and Shape_ - Jayne Williams
_Triathlon Training in Four Hours a Week_ - Eric Harr
_Slow Fat Triathlete: Live Your Athletic Dreams in the Body You Have Now_ - Jayne Williams
_Triathlons for Women: Training Plans, Equipment, Nutrition_ - Sally Edwards
_No Need for Speed: A Beginner's Guide to the Joy of Running_ - John Bingham
_Run For Your Life: A Book For Beginning Women Runners_ - Deborah Reber
_The Courage To Start: A Guide to Running for Your Life_ - John Bingham


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> It may snow in Baton Rouge today!!!!



Glad it warmed up a little.  My sister and I drove 19 hours from South Florida to Austin Tx Sunday.   Left at 3:15am.  When passing Orlando at 5:30am I was thinking about everyone running the marathon.   

I have to say that some of I-10 west of Baton Rouge was the roughest I have ever driven on.   That 18 mile bridge was nice scenery though.


----------



## roxymama

We stayed at Bay Lake Tower (the villas attached to the Contemporary) and I'd say the buses to expo/race was as convenient as probably any other bus situation.  I was annoyed that we had to share a bus with the other deluxe MK resorts and stop a lot.  What we liked was the really short walk to MK since the bulk of our park going was there (family trip with a toddler) and it was easy to spectate from.

Our next WDW race will be at WL so I'm glad there are some good reviews from posters above!  Beach Club was our other choice but WL was cheaper.  If any discounts come out I may be changing my mind 

I will say no matter what hotel I stay at...I'm never ever again going to the WDW expo the same day as travelling on magical express OR I'll rent a car.  Too much bus travel in one day!  I'll come in day or more before!

ATTQOTD:  I have Oatmeal's book and a bunch of Running magazines.  I used to read A TON, but that's on hold for a few years until my kiddo gets bigger and doesn't constantly interrupt all attempts at reading!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What books do you have that focus on running? Could be fiction, cookbook, nonfiction, or anything in between. (Audio books are allowed)



They make books other than Harry Potter??

Serious answer - none. I've just never had any interest in running books. If anything, I might consider buying a running-related cookbook, but since I already have several cookbooks that I don't use (I don't cook much), I'll probably hold off on that for a bit.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I don't have any running books either. Not because I don't want to read any, but right now I'm too obsessed with the Outlander books!


----------



## LSUlakes

@daisyamy Welcome to the thread! Glad you decided to join on in the thread and best of luck to you on your upcoming races. I will post them to the OP soon.



Sailormoon2 said:


> Can you elaborate on what was "wrong" with AoA



Nothing is wrong with AoA in regards to the actual place. In fact the cast members that worked their were far more pleasant than some of the deluxe resorts we stayed at. The bus transportation is the only thing that was a downer. In the morning the lines moved well even when the line went beyond the corral area, but buses back to the resort have a longer wait at the end of the night than the new Frozen Ride. I understand why this is but its really the only negative thing I have to say about my experience at AoA. I wont end this post on a negative note, so I will say what I liked about the place. The running path was nice, the food court had good food and plenty of options. The little mermaid room we stayed in was very nice and had the perfect amount of Disney for DD to enjoy. The theming overall was very nicely done and I have no problem with staying there again, but I would have to take into consideration the bus situation as the only negative, which isnt the worse thing in the world...



SunDial said:


> I have to say that some of I-10 west of Baton Rouge was the roughest I have ever driven on. That 18 mile bridge was nice scenery though.



Hopefully Baton Rouge traffic wasnt to bad. It drives me crazy on a daily basis. The basin bridge has some great views. In my college days a buddy and I would go duck hunt there. Didnt have great hunts, but had a lot of good times.


----------



## JohnFilipoff

2017 Goals

#1 - Jan 8th 2017 - Goal: Finish first ever marathon attempt under 4 hours. Finished WDW Marathon at 3:51:57
#2 - June 3 2017 - PTI Airport (Greensboro NC) 10K - Goal: 46 minutes
#3 - Oct 8th 2017 - Chicago Marathon - Goal: 3:35


----------



## Mickey Momma

roxymama said:


> I will say no matter what hotel I stay at...I'm never ever again going to the WDW expo the same day as travelling on magical express OR I'll rent a car.  Too much bus travel in one day!  I'll come in day or more before!



I was thinking earlier - I wonder if you can take MME to AOA and then hop the bus to the Expo before ever heading to your hotel?


----------



## 94bruin

I didn't see my name for this week's Light Side 10k. Can you please add me? It's my first race and I'm really excited about it! Leaving in two days!

I don't have any goal - just want to savor the race with DH.

ATTQOTD: I'm cheap about buying books and tend to borrow as much as I can from my local library.

I've read a bunch of Galloway books.

Have also read Born to Run.

Will have to look at the other books mentioned in this thread.


----------



## LSUlakes

94bruin said:


> I didn't see my name for this week's Light Side 10k. Can you please add me? It's my first race and I'm really excited about it! Leaving in two days!



Sorry that I missed it earlier. Adding it now. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## JeffW

Mickey Momma said:


> For those of you who raced this past weekend, where did you stay and why did you choose it?  I have stayed at AOA for both of my marathon weekends (2014 and 2016), but for Dopey 2018 I think I would like to stay in something more "adult" and, possibly, in the Epcot area.
> 
> Edited to add: It will probably just be the hubby and myself.  If we decide to bring the kiddos, we will probably end up back at AOA since we are a family of five.



Have stayed at WL, BLT, GF, and Poly for race weekends. I'm not an early morning person, and coming from the Mountain time zone makes the wake up call hard on race morning.  So I love the convenience of the monorail. Riding the bus out of WL convinced me to go monorail.  And we really like having a kitchen, so that was a downside of the Poly Studios.  At this point, I think we'd default to BLT for future weekends.


----------



## JeffW

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What books do you have that focus on running? Could be fiction, cookbook, nonfiction, or anything in between. (Audio books are allowed)



The list is getting long.  I really wish more of them were available on Kindle!  Along with various training plan books (2x Galloway, Higdon, Daniels, FIRST, Hansons, ...) there's also the typical Born to Run, PRE, Natural Born Heroes, The Cool Impossible, Eat & Run, and anything written by the Oatmeal. I have The Perfect Mile next on my list


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.



My first Goofy Challenge in 2015 was 1 of 2 most memorable runs.   It was the first half marathon I got to do with my daughter.  It was a blast.  It was her first half marathon.  She did awesome.  Great memories.   She did not run Goofy.  When I finished my first marathon as part of my first Goofy (yeah I know. Not a good idea). She was there to celebrate.  It is what she wrote on Facebook after that made a proud dad cry.  

2nd most memorable run was 2016 GSC in which she dressed as King Triton and I was Ariel.   As she was telling her friends, I am going to make dad wear a dress.  Well we did it and it was the best Father/Daughter weekend ever. 





The 3rd memorable run is up coming.   My daughter and I are running in the 2017 GSC.   I will obviously be Belle.  She has not decided between Gaston or the Beast.   This all depends on which color dress I will be in.


----------



## mollybloom

SunDial said:


> My first Goofy Challenge in 2015 was 1 of 2 most memorable runs.   It was the first half marathon I got to do with my daughter.  It was a blast.  It was her first half marathon.  She did awesome.  Great memories.   She did not run Goofy.  When I finished my first marathon as part of my first Goofy (yeah I know. Not a good idea). She was there to celebrate.  It is what she wrote on Facebook after that made a proud dad cry.
> 
> 2nd most memorable run was 2016 GSC in which she dressed as King Triton and I was Ariel.   As she was telling her friends, I am going to make dad wear a dress.  Well we did it and it was the best Father/Daughter weekend ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd memorable run is up coming.   My daughter and I are running in the 2017 GSC.   I will obviously be Belle.  She has not decided between Gaston or the Beast.   This all depends on which color dress I will be in.



Oh my gosh, my heart just exploded. So so so sweet, I hope my daughter (8 months) and her daddy have such a wonderful relationship.


----------



## croach

JeffW said:


> The list is getting long.  I really wish more of them were available on Kindle!  Along with various training plan books (2x Galloway, Higdon, Daniels, FIRST, Hansons, ...) there's also the typical Born to Run, PRE, Natural Born Heroes, The Cool Impossible, Eat & Run, and anything written by the Oatmeal. I have The Perfect Mile next on my list



I really enjoyed The Perfect Mile - good story of the chase to break the 4 minute mile. Hope you enjoy it. Along with that as ATTQOTD, I've read/own several of Matt Fitzgerald's books - really like what he does.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a lot of posters on this thread having just run one or multiple races for the WDW Marathon weekend, i figured now was a good time to ask this question. What steps do you take to recover from a race?



I do a lot of walking and i always wrap ice on the knee's whether they hurt or not.  I have a pair of Dr Cool wraps for even the training runs.


----------



## jmasgat

So I'm late to the 1st QOTD......

Goal for 2017:  Get back to the marathon distance.  Since my high point of 2011 Boston Marathon, I have had cervical disc issues, stress fracture in foot, broken ribs (ironically from a bike crash while trying to stay fit during stress fracture), and numerous other sprains, strains, etc.  Although in my uninjured time, I have completed a half Ironman and PR'ed both 5k and 10k distances, so not all bad!

Second goal: Try not to get hung up on race times and PRs.

As for 2nd QOTD, I own "Run Less, Run Faster".  I still follow this training plan. Plus my story is on page 38.


----------



## Wendy98

jmasgat said:


> So I'm late to the 1st QOTD......
> 
> Goal for 2017:  Get back to the marathon distance.  Since my high point of 2011 Boston Marathon, I have had cervical disc issues, stress fracture in foot, broken ribs (ironically from a bike crash while trying to stay fit during stress fracture), and numerous other sprains, strains, etc.  Although in my uninjured time, I have completed a half Ironman and PR'ed both 5k and 10k distances, so not all bad!
> 
> Second goal: Try not to get hung up on race times and PRs.
> 
> As for 2nd QOTD, I own "Run Less, Run Faster".  I still follow this training plan. Plus my story is on page 38.


I have also been injured from riding my bike!  I have crashed badly once--paramedics, cracked helmet, concussion, and vicious road rash.  I have wiped out a handful of other times.  Now I don't ride my bike if I have a big race coming up for fear of serious injury.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:
I have a few on my kindle from when I went through my Dean Karnazes kick - 
Ultramarathon Man
50/50, 50 Marathons in 50 Days
Run! 26.2 Stories of Blisters and Bliss

And I have one by John Morelock: Run Gently Out There; The Trials, Trails and Tribulations of Running Ultramarathons

Someone was asking about Pop as a value resort option.  I often stay there because as a family we spend the majority of our time in the parks and just don't want to spend the extra money.  I will add that it is a fun resort too.  But not a good choice if looking for quiet.  During Marathon Weekend it seemed to be all runners and people were really friendly.  Coming home from Hollywood Studios the entire bus broke into "Sweet Caroline" when it was played.  Food court has good options, nice running trail and how often can you go from one end of a resort to the other and hear Buddy Holly, The Bee Gees and Wham...


----------



## kleph

BuckeyeBama said:


> Hey guys. Checking in. Was really bummed out after the loss to Clemson, but a day at AK with friends and family got me past that yesterday. This was a great trip. Had a blast in the races that were run and had fun meeting some of you. I hope to do it again next year.
> 
> Today is my last day at the World. Spending it at MK. Then flights home in the morning and back to reality.
> 
> Congratulations to any Clemson fans out there, and Roll Tide!



A-Day is April 22!




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What books do you have that focus on running? Could be fiction, cookbook, nonfiction, or anything in between. (Audio books are allowed)



Bob & Shelly-lynn Glover's Competitive Runner's Handbook is an excellent book that touches on just about every topic runners at every level might be interested in. It's the perfect "first stop" for information about any question you might have and provides a lot of basic information you could spend forever trying to dig up online.


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: I don't have any running-related books. But one of my goals for 2017 is to spend more time reading, so I should probably include some running ones in there. Lots of good ideas in this thread!


----------



## preciouspups

SunDial said:


> My first Goofy Challenge in 2015 was 1 of 2 most memorable runs.   It was the first half marathon I got to do with my daughter.  It was a blast.  It was her first half marathon.  She did awesome.  Great memories.   She did not run Goofy.  When I finished my first marathon as part of my first Goofy (yeah I know. Not a good idea). She was there to celebrate.  It is what she wrote on Facebook after that made a proud dad cry.
> 
> 2nd most memorable run was 2016 GSC in which she dressed as King Triton and I was Ariel.   As she was telling her friends, I am going to make dad wear a dress.  Well we did it and it was the best Father/Daughter weekend ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd memorable run is up coming.   My daughter and I are running in the 2017 GSC.   I will obviously be Belle.  She has not decided between Gaston or the Beast.   This all depends on which color dress I will be in.


Y'all are so cute!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> Perhaps I missed this, but wanted to say I am sorry to hear you are going through a divorce. I've never heard of anyone saying that it went smooth. The fact is it gets ugly. I'll keep you in my prayers. Very understandable about the calories, you have bigger fish to fry.



You missed it but I was lost on your pregnancy announcement so call it even.    I have mentioned it a couple of times but I didn't talk much about it because it WAS going smoothly.  That changed Sunday night and now I am in for a fight.  I won't bore you all with the details.  I already had one friend on here reach out to check on me and I appreciate it.  





LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What books do you have that focus on running? Could be fiction, cookbook, nonfiction, or anything in between. (Audio books are allowed)
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have a nice little collection:
> The Little Red Book of Running
> PRE
> 50/50 (50 States / 50 Marathon in 50 days)
> Born to Run
> Advanced Marathoning
> Marathon - Hal Higdon
> B.A.A. at 125
> Racing Weight Cook Book
> Once a Runner



80/20 Running by Matt Fitzgerald
Meb for Mortals by Meb
Racing Weight by Matt Fitzgerald
Total Heart Rate Training by Joel Friel




LSUlakes said:


> @daisyamy Welcome to the thread! Glad you decided to join on in the thread and best of luck to you on your upcoming races. I will post them to the OP soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is wrong with AoA in regards to the actual place. In fact the cast members that worked their were far more pleasant than some of the deluxe resorts we stayed at. The bus transportation is the only thing that was a downer. In the morning the lines moved well even when the line went beyond the corral area, but buses back to the resort have a longer wait at the end of the night than the new Frozen Ride. I understand why this is but its really the only negative thing I have to say about my experience at AoA. I wont end this post on a negative note, so I will say what I liked about the place. The running path was nice, the food court had good food and plenty of options. The little mermaid room we stayed in was very nice and had the perfect amount of Disney for DD to enjoy. The theming overall was very nicely done and I have no problem with staying there again, but I would have to take into consideration the bus situation as the only negative, which isnt the worse thing in the world...
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Baton Rouge traffic wasnt to bad. It drives me crazy on a daily basis. The basin bridge has some great views. In my college days a buddy and I would go duck hunt there. Didnt have great hunts, but had a lot of good times.



I just jump on either bus for POP or AoA.  Which ever come first and has the shortest line.  What's a little walk if you go to the other resort.


Accountability: Didn't track today.  I ate well, I just don't have a number.  Too distracted.  No exercise either, my ankle is killing from yesterday.   I know, full of excuses!


----------



## dis_or_dat

94bruin said:


> I didn't see my name for this week's Light Side 10k. Can you please add me? It's my first race and I'm really excited about it! Leaving in two days!
> 
> I don't have any goal - just want to savor the race with DH.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm cheap about buying books and tend to borrow as much as I can from my local library.
> 
> I've read a bunch of Galloway books.
> 
> Have also read Born to Run.
> 
> Will have to look at the other books mentioned in this thread.



Haha, I'm totally the same! I love the library! I had to buy Hansons because my library system didn't carry it.  Otherwise, I hardly buy books unless they're 1000+ pages or I'm going to an author reading.


----------



## camaker

Waiting2goback said:


> Accountability: Didn't track today.  I ate well, I just don't have a number.  Too distracted.  No exercise either, my ankle is killing from yesterday.   I know, full of excuses!



What do you use to track your calories and activities?  I found the MyFitnessPal app to be fantastic in helping me stay focused and on target during my weight loss and maintenance.


----------



## LSUlakes

I've now run for 3 days in a row. With yesterday getting in 3 miles and 4 tonight. It's definitely much harder than usual for these easier runs but it feels great to be putting in some miles again. I will take tomorrow off and run Friday and Saturday. Distances TBD. It's amazing how much better I feel in such a short time.


----------



## LSUlakes

camaker said:


> What do you use to track your calories and activities?  I found the MyFitnessPal app to be fantastic in helping me stay focused and on target during my weight loss and maintenance.


I decided to start tracking calories again to help get back into shape and use MyFitnessPal as well. For a free app its great. 5-6 years ago when I had that moment in my life when I realized my weight was out of control and before I started running I started with tracking calories with MFP, then a few months later used a coach to 5k app to get me into running for the first time since high school. Those two things got me from 255 to 215. The longer running while training for marathons got me to 205, but i normally stay around 210 - 215. I got on the scale Tuesday at 226.1 and back the MFP to get me back to running weight. 

Short version, if you track every single thing, MFP is a great tool!


----------



## derekleigh

A few events, I'm signed up for so far this year:

April
29 - derekleigh - Race the Runways Airport Challenge - (2:03 Goal) *This is a 1-mile race followed shortly by a half marathon*

May
13 - derekleigh - Stonyfield 5K - 21:30 goal


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 13 - @virtuoso1989  - Star Wars Light Side 5k (TBD / N/A)
> 14 - @KSellers88  - MLK 5k (23:59 / N/A)
> 14 - @Kathymford  - Star Wars Light Side 10k (TBD / N/A)
> 14 - @kirstie101  - Star Wars Light Side 10k (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Light Side 10k (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @dis_or_dat  - Star Wars Light Side 10k (NG / N/A) Rebel
> 14 - virtuoso1989 - Star Wars Light Side 10k (TBD / N/A)
> 14 - @huggybuff  - Star Wars Light Side 10K (NG / N/A)
> 14 - 94bruin - Star Wars Light Side 10k (NG / N/A)
> 15 - huggybuff - Star Wars Light Side Half (NG / N/A)
> 15 - Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 15 - Kirstie101 - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 15 - dis_or_dat - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Rebel
> 15 - virtuoso1989 - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)
> 15 - @JohnRPG  - Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon (2:40:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @gjramsey  - Houston Marathon (3:28:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @Miranda  - Snowflake Shuffle 3 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you and hope you have a great race! If you would like to revise your race goal, let me know and I will make the changes. Look forward to hearing about how everyone's race goes this weekend!



Good luck to everyone else running this weekend.  

My goal is still the same, but with warmth and humidity forecast, it will be a tough one to hit.  @LSUlakes, are you still planning on being on the course?  I will be wearing the same shirt as in my avatar, since it feels OK to me when it gets soaked in sweat.


----------



## Diskidatheart

I'm also starting to track calories.  I was doing pretty good up until we arrived to Disney on 12/30.  To difficult to track calories while on vacation (and who really wants too ). 

I have a race I'd like added LSUlakes.

May 7th  - Diskidatheart - Pittsburgh Marathon - 3:57:00 goal. 

I'm also planning on doing Dopey again in 2018.  I had too much fun doing it this year!


----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> Good luck to everyone else running this weekend.
> 
> My goal is still the same, but with warmth and humidity forecast, it will be a tough one to hit.  @LSUlakes, are you still planning on being on the course?  I will be wearing the same shirt as in my avatar, since it feels OK to me when it gets soaked in sweat.



We are leaving tomorrow morning for my friends house in Katy TX. The current plan is to go for a easy run Saturday morning at some popular running spot in Houston. Can't recall the name of the park, but my friend says its a dirt path or maybe gravel... Either way I was told their are many interesting folks out there. After our run we will head to the expo. Guess I will pick up my bib since I am there. Sunday will start around 4:00 AM, and I my main objective once the race starts is to find a place with beer. Any suggestions? My buddy has not been able to put in a bunch of miles like he normally does, but plans on a finish time just under 3 hours. (Some folks are just blessed to barely train and still run a sub 3 hour marathon). Either way, I'll keep a eye out for you. I will probably have a Varsity Sport t-shirt or this t-shirt. Which BTW is kinda awesome...


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> We are leaving tomorrow morning for my friends house in Katy TX. The current plan is to go for a easy run Saturday morning at some popular running spot in Houston. Can't recall the name of the park, but my friend says its a dirt path or maybe gravel... Either way I was told their are many interesting folks out there. After our run we will head to the expo. Guess I will pick up my bib since I am there. Sunday will start around 4:00 AM, and I my main objective once the race starts is to find a place with beer. Any suggestions? My buddy has not been able to put in a bunch of miles like he normally does, but plans on a finish time just under 3 hours. (Some folks are just blessed to barely train and still run a sub 3 hour marathon). Either way, I'll keep a eye out for you. I will probably have a Varsity Sport t-shirt or this t-shirt. Which BTW is kinda awesome...



I am guessing the run will be in Memorial Park.  It is the spot inside the loop for running, and it is a nice almost 3 mile loop.  It is also next to miles 20-21 of the marathon.  For Beer?  Not sure what will be open that early on race day!  Here is a good link of places to watch the race.  https://itsnothouitsme.com/2017/01/05/where-to-watch-the-houston-marathon/

Just past the part on Memorial are some strip centers and they might have something.  My running club sets up the tent just past mile 21 to cheer on runners.  Around mile 24, @FFigawi knows the group that sets up a beer stop on the course, and I will be getting a late race pick-me-up there!  I was near that spot last year cheering the runners in, and was a popular location.  It is just past where the half joins back with the full course.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?

ATTQOTD: I prefer to run before sunrise and watch the sun as it rises. Lately I have been running on a treadmill starting anywhere from 8:30 to 9:00 PM at night. So, not exactly nor anywhere close to my preference.

Rest day today.


----------



## SunDial

camaker said:


> What do you use to track your calories and activities?  I found the MyFitnessPal app to be fantastic in helping me stay focused and on target during my weight loss and maintenance.



I have also used MVP too and found it great in knowing what to stay away from.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I prefer to run before sunrise and watch the sun as it rises. Lately I have been running on a treadmill starting anywhere from 8:30 to 9:00 PM at night. So, not exactly nor anywhere close to my preference.



I am really not a morning person so I do almost all of my running outside starting about 8pm.  I have been told I look like a glow stick.   I wear a Tracer 360 vest, strobe lights on the running belt, and reflective bracelets around the ankles.   I want to be seen by everyone driving


----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> I am guessing the run will be in Memorial Park.  It is the spot inside the loop for running, and it is a nice almost 3 mile loop.  It is also next to miles 20-21 of the marathon.  For Beer?  Not sure what will be open that early on race day!  Here is a good link of places to watch the race.  https://itsnothouitsme.com/2017/01/05/where-to-watch-the-houston-marathon/
> 
> Just past the part on Memorial are some strip centers and they might have something.  My running club sets up the tent just past mile 21 to cheer on runners.  Around mile 24, @FFigawi knows the group that sets up a beer stop on the course, and I will be getting a late race pick-me-up there!  I was near that spot last year cheering the runners in, and was a popular location.  It is just past where the half joins back with the full course.



Havent checked the weather lately, but I'm guessing I will need to bring some rain gear. In addition to rain gear, I guess I should grab a few beers to bring with me. lol. It's a mini vacation, so I will try to make the best of it. I am actually sad that I am not running and when I suggested that maybe I should try it, DW gave me the death stare. Shes a smart women and for reasons like this will out live me by many years.


----------



## LSUlakes

SunDial said:


> I am really not a morning person so I do almost all of my running outside starting about 8pm.  I have been told I look like a glow stick.   I wear a Tracer 360 vest, strobe lights on the running belt, and reflective bracelets around the ankles.   I want to be seen by everyone driving


I was given one of the Tracer 360 vest for a gift, but haven't tried it out just yet. I dint like the idea of starting a run at 8 PM or later on the road. I don't mind starting while the sun is going down and finishing when its dark. I also have no issue with starting a run at 5 AM. Its a weird thing for me.


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?



I do most of my runs early in the morning, especially during the week.  I get up most weekdays by about 4:15 to run.  On weekends I typically wait until the sun comes up, and sometimes don't make it out until the afternoon depending on what plans we have for the day.

Here are the races I have so far for the year:
May
27 - surfde22 - Stillwater Half Marathon - No goal yet

July
22 - surfde22 - Lift Bridge 10 Miler - 1:30:00

Sept
16 - surfde22 - Log Run 10 Miler - No goal yet


----------



## SarahDisney

Add me to the MFP users. I like that it syncs with my Garmin and Fitbit - all of my data comes together in one neat, organized place.
Now if only I could get in the habit of actually tracking my food ... (I'm pretty good with breakfast and lunch but terrible with dinner).



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?



First thing in the morning (which is actually like an hour and a half after my alarm goes off because I'm a lazy bum). If I run later in the day I just don't feel well while I'm running. I can do it, but I avoid it whenever possible.
Lately I've been getting out between 7:30 and 7:45, although I really prefer to get out closer to 7 (if I can get out before 7, that's even better).


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?


Morning - before work or at least before lunch.  If I don't get a run done in the morning there is a way higher chance that I'll just bag it for the day.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?



I prefer first thing, like 4:30 - 5:30 am. I'm usually good at hitting those times. On the weekend, it my drift a bit later to 6:00 or 7:00 am. I like running in the dark or in the morning as it seems rather peaceful and I don't have to worry about a lot of traffic.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?


Definitely a morning person here. However, that is when I complete my gym workouts, so runs typically get done after work. As soon as the sun comes up on the Weekends.


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> Havent checked the weather lately, but I'm guessing I will need to bring some rain gear. In addition to rain gear, I guess I should grab a few beers to bring with me. lol. It's a mini vacation, so I will try to make the best of it. I am actually sad that I am not running and when I suggested that maybe I should try it, DW gave me the death stare. Shes a smart women and for reasons like this will out live me by many years.



LOL.  Very smart woman.  

Rain looks to have shifted to late afternoon now and maybe slipping into Monday, which actually disappoints me.  With the warmth and humidity, I was hoping for rain to help keep us a little bit cooler.

ATTQOTD:  Early, early morning for me.  I wake up and try to run starting around 4:30, and earlier for the longer workouts.  I don't like running in the dark after work because of traffic, but will, if needed.  I have the Tracer 360, and will use it for evening runs.  I don't wear it for the morning runs, because the animals will outnumber the cars by a wide margin, and the roads are pretty well lit.  This morning it was 5 cats to 1 car for my 6 miles.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?



I prefer to run in the morning, but I am not one to get up and out before work.  As a result, I end up running most of my weekday runs in the evening after work and my weekend runs are in the mornings.  I do, however, tend to let temperature dictate timing an awful lot.  I guess the better answer would be that my runs are all over the place depending on the following prioritization scheme:

1.  Determine what time(s) I have available to run on a given day
2.  Determine which available time has the best temperature/weather profile


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?


I prefer to run in the evening. I am just not a morning person and feel like I do much better when I am fully awake. Most of the time I run around 6pm except on the weekends on those days I usually run in the morning so I can get it out of the way and have the rest of the day for family time.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?


I prefer to run first thing in the morning after the sun is up. I usually leave for work as the sun is rising though, so my runs are either in the dark or the afternoon.


----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> Rain looks to have shifted to late afternoon now and maybe slipping into Monday, which actually disappoints me. With the warmth and humidity, I was hoping for rain to help keep us a little bit cooler.



While I agree and understand your logic on this, as a spectator I prefer no rain. lol. Its disappointing that last weekend would have been nearly perfect for a run and this weekend is almost worse case scenario.


----------



## Flossbolna

ATTQOTD:
I wish I were a morning runner, but I just am not. Sometimes I can force myself to run in the mornings (i.e. in summer when anything after 7am means far too hot for running). But ideally I want to run at around 11am or 4pm. Only happening on the weekend obviously. That is one of my worst struggles. On work days I would prefer to run after work, but often I get home so late that I am so hungry for dinner that there is no chance that I can go for a run and not faint from hunger. So, I end up running quite late (8pm or so) after dinner. Not ideal either...


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?



Morning. I like to get it over & out of the way before starting the rest of my day. I'm too lazy to get much of a workout in once I get home from work. I managed to do so when I had two workouts in one day during IM training, but I find it easier to cycle at the end of the day than run. 



LSUlakes said:


> Havent checked the weather lately, but I'm guessing I will need to bring some rain gear. In addition to rain gear, *I guess I should grab a few beers to bring with me.* lol. It's a mini vacation, so I will try to make the best of it. I am actually sad that I am not running and when I suggested that maybe I should try it, DW gave me the death stare. Shes a smart women and for reasons like this will out live me by many years.



No need for that. You can pick up all kinds of great local beer in Houston. I recommend Lone Pint, Buffalo Bayou, Brash, Southern Star, and Saint Arnold, all of which are in stores. If you have time, go check out Holler Brewing too. Two of my friends own it. It's recently opened and doesn't sell in stores yet, but their tap room is open.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I'd like to be a morning runner, but am currently an evening running during the week and a mid-morning runner on the weekend.
I need to eat something before I run in the morning, and am supposed to wait 45-60min to eat after I take a Rx in the morning, and it takes my thick hair a LONG time to dry.... so morning running before I leave for work at 7am would mean a 4am wake-up. I am hoping to experiment on changing this soon, I feel terrible running on an empty stomach, but a ton of people do it, so maybe there is a trick to it...


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> While I agree and understand your logic on this, as a spectator I prefer no rain. lol. Its disappointing that last weekend would have been nearly perfect for a run and this weekend is almost worse case scenario.



I think it is most likely because I am running this year! Last year, Disney was hot/humid and Houston was cool and perfect.  This year, Disney cold, Houston hot.  Something needs to change for the races I run.

I have gone through the denial, anger, depression, and have now reached acceptance stage for the race.  At least 85% of the training for the race has been in this kind of weather.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?


I prefer to run in the morning. Not too early so maybe around 8AM. However I don't get to run at that time other than weekends. During the week I usually run in the afternoon when I am done with classes.


----------



## gjramsey

FFigawi said:


> No need for that. You can pick up all kinds of great local beer in Houston. I recommend Lone Pint, Buffalo Bayou, Brash, Southern Star, and Saint Arnold, all of which are in stores. If you have time, go check out Holler Brewing too. Two of my friends own it. It's recently opened and doesn't sell in stores yet, but their tap room is open.



11 Below is good as well.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD:

I’ve always been an evening guy due to my love of sleep and inability to get myself going early in the morning, but I’ve always done my Sunday long runs early in the morning. Lately, I’ve been trying to get runs in during my lunch or early afternoon. My job allows me that flexibility and I’m finding it’s a decent compromise between morning and evening. Unfortunately when it starts to heat up late spring I’ll need to re-adjust again.

Good luck in Houston guys, I wish I was able to join you. Also, good luck to everyone else racing this weekend!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I really, really wish I could be a morning person and run before work, but I love sleep too much so I tend to run on lunch or whenever I get home from work. I can't run at home after dark because we have no street lights, so I have to stick to the treadmill when it is dark.


----------



## JulieODC

I like getting my runs done in the morning - less to get in the way as the day goes on.

In reality though, I'm all over the place!one day I go at my lunch break, one day in the evening with the local running club, and a long run on a weekend morning.


----------



## roxymama

I always have things to do every single day (work and then weekend plans) so I'm too much of a stressball if I try to get a morning run in and then get fully ready (any my family ready.)  It's just not possible.  
My ideal run time is at dusk before it gets dark.  It's usually good weather, it's still light out, and I know that after I am done I can take a long hot shower that is stress free and not rushed and then I'm DONE with my day.
In reality I'm on the treadmill at 9-9:30pm on weekdays (boo) and then I just go on the weekend outside when I can fit it in. Often at just after lunchtime in peak sun.  Oh well...gotta do what you gotta do.

When I retire from work a million years from now I'm gonna run whenever I want to


----------



## huggybuff

derekleigh said:


> I prefer first thing, like 4:30 - 5:30 am. I'm usually good at hitting those times. On the weekend, it my drift a bit later to 6:00 or 7:00 am. I like running in the dark or in the morning as it seems rather peaceful and I don't have to worry about a lot of traffic.



This is me exactly, except for usually being good at hitting those times. Lately it's been a struggle.

Time to hit the expo for SWLS!


----------



## LSUlakes

FFigawi said:


> Morning. I like to get it over & out of the way before starting the rest of my day. I'm too lazy to get much of a workout in once I get home from work. I managed to do so when I had two workouts in one day during IM training, but I find it easier to cycle at the end of the day than run.
> 
> 
> 
> No need for that. You can pick up all kinds of great local beer in Houston. I recommend Lone Pint, Buffalo Bayou, Brash, Southern Star, and Saint Arnold, all of which are in stores. If you have time, go check out Holler Brewing too. Two of my friends own it. It's recently opened and doesn't sell in stores yet, but their tap room is open.



Without a doubt I will pick up stuff in Texas. The craft brew selection in Houston is light years ahead of Louisiana (This really applies to everything, us and Mississippi). I bring home many a beer on trips from Texas including two of my favorites, Bear Republic - Racer 5, and Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA. I have been on a St. Arnold kick lately as its something we get here. Their Art Car IPA is very good. I will check out your buddys brewery if I can get to it and have a pint or two.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: I prefer running about 8 AM, but that isn't an option except for weekends and holidays. I wish I was able to get up earlier and run on weekdays, but I end up running at about 5 PM when I get home from work. It's not the worst, but it does leave me susceptible to finding other things to do.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I prefer to run in the morning and get it out of the way, otherwise I will talk myself out of doing it later on.  Now that I've joined a running group, one of my runs is at night, which doesn't get pushed since I have commitments to show up with other people rather than just myself and my earbuds.  I'm still working on adding back my third day of running. My Saturday run is in the morning with them, but it is later than I would normally prefer... not so much at this time of the year, but once it gets into summer 8:30 is a little late for me.  I think they do move it a little earlier in summer, but I thought like 8 was mentioned, and that IMO is too late. Sometimes in summer I am out the door at 5:45-6:00 if it's a long run.


----------



## Pernella

Hi, I introduced myself over on the Tinkerbell Half thread. Long story short the Pixie Dust Challenge will be my first race post chemo and the half my longest race.

ATTQOTD: I am trying to make myself a morning runner but...sleep. I work half days, I have one hour between when I'm off work and when I have to pick kids up from school and I cram in a run at that time. Eventually I'll have to cave in to mornings because summers can be brutally hot here. Also, the kids and I have the summer off so I'd have to get in a run before my husband goes to work. Normally I decrease my running time and swim laps in the summer but I may bite the bullet and just run early.


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?



I like late morning before lunch. I like to have breakfast or something and let it digest before I run and I also like to "wake up" and not run while I am too groggy. I will run early if I am traveling before my meetings or if it is going to be too hot, or if at a RunDisney event . I am not as big on afternoon/evening runs as I feel my performance is at its lowest.


----------



## whaler8

Ariel484 said:


> If I don't get a run done in the morning there is a way higher chance that I'll just bag it for the day.



This!

I always can talk myself out of a run the later in the day it gets!


----------



## JeffW

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?



Early morning if it is a distance run, afternoon if I'm doing speed work. I generally prefer mornings, but I find that I don't perform as well at intervals/tempo early in the day


----------



## Miranda

With morning running, while it is hard for me to get up and out of bed, I find that once I do it for a while, it isn't as hard. Plus my morning wakeup time has been pushed much earlier than it used to be ever since we got a dog, although with both our dogs the past 6 years, we've been pretty successful at pushing their "need to go out" times pretty late.   Both of them were super early birds when we got them.  But I work at home and have flexible work hours, so I don't really need to be "in" any earlier than like 9:00-10:00 if I don't want to, although I am usually waking up around 7:15-7:30 even if I'm not running.

The early morning runs are so nice and quiet, especially on the weekends. I live in a small city (~30,000) not that far, maybe a mile or so from what would be considered "in-town" and a lot of my runs I will run run towards town and all through the center of it.  It's nice and peaceful to run around those streets without all the hustle and bustle.   Our run group meets downtown and our route usually takes us around town at night, but starting at 6pm, it's usually traffic city, plus it's dark, and for some reason all the street lights and headlights and business lights just make it feel a lot busier.

It makes me feel accomplished for the day, too, to get it over so early.


----------



## Pernella

whaler8 said:


> This!
> 
> I always can talk myself out of a run the later in the day it gets!


Me too. I change for my run at work because if I head home to change I will find an excuse to stay. Next thing I know it's time for school pickup and there goes any chance of running. I can't run at night because my youngest insists that I have to be home to put her to bed. If dad tries she just screams until I return


----------



## ZellyB

Early morning runner here. Up around 4:30 to hit the road by 5. I like doing it before work and I just struggle making myself do it if I wait until after work. Long runs on weekends usually start around 6 or so.


----------



## Nole95

I prefer to run early in the morning.  The longer the run, the earlier I will get up.  For 16+ mile runs, I'll be up at 4-4:30 and be out of the house 30 minutes later.  I like to get done early and get on with my day.


----------



## Miranda

Nole95 said:


> I prefer to run early in the morning.  The longer the run, the earlier I will get up.  For 16+ mile runs, I'll be up at 4-4:30 and be out of the house 30 minutes later.  I like to get done early and get on with my day.


Yeah that's another aspect that I didn't think of when I was writing my other posts.  When you are slow like me, and a long run of 13 miles (the longest I've gone in a half training plan) might take 3 hours or more when slower long run pace and lights and water stops and things are taken into account, it really cuts into your day if you don't start real early.


----------



## Diskidatheart

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?



I prefer to run in the mornings, but during the week, that is tough.  I get up at 5:30 to be at work by 8am and if I have to run more than 5 miles, that is getting me up at 4:30 or earlier.  I only do that for Disney races...not training.


----------



## LSUlakes

Pernella said:


> Hi, I introduced myself over on the Tinkerbell Half thread. Long story short the Pixie Dust Challenge will be my first race post chemo and the half my longest race.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am trying to make myself a morning runner but...sleep. I work half days, I have one hour between when I'm off work and when I have to pick kids up from school and I cram in a run at that time. Eventually I'll have to cave in to mornings because summers can be brutally hot here. Also, the kids and I have the summer off so I'd have to get in a run before my husband goes to work. Normally I decrease my running time and swim laps in the summer but I may bite the bullet and just run early.



Welcome to the thread! 



Diskidatheart said:


> I prefer to run in the mornings, but during the week, that is tough.  I get up at 5:30 to be at work by 8am and if I have to run more than 5 miles, that is getting me up at 4:30 or earlier.  I only do that for Disney races...not training.



My work schedule isnt much different. I wake up around 5:45 to get to work for 7:30 and get off at 5:30 and wont get home till 6:15-6:30 depending on traffic. It's difficult to wake up much before 5 AM. The problem I run into is if I miss a morning run and have to wait for DW to get home which is around 7:45, i end up starting a run around 8:30, get home late and cant fall asleep, then waking up early the next morning never works....


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?



I almost always run on my lunch break at work.  We have showers here and are right on the path system, and I can even hit a trail if I want to...it is a perfect set up.  

I have also been running a lot in the evenings with my 7 year old and have to say that I am starting to appreciate running in the dark.  

Not sure I will ever be enough of a morning person to make it out consistently, but I have started running early (like before 6am) on Monday mornings now too as my daughter has to swim at 5:30, and there is another dad that runs as well.  It has been motivating having a running buddy to keep me accountable those cold, early mornings.

Guess I just checked off every box, eh?  Morning, noon and night


----------



## Keels

Welp.

I had already signed up for my first Sprint tri in the summer of 2017, but like most things in my life - it got affected by my lack of patience.

I'll be going for my first Sprint tri on March 12. I actually start group training when I get back to Texas next week.

What have I done ...


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Keels said:


> Welp.
> 
> I had already signed up for my first Sprint tri in the summer of 2017, but like most things in my life - it got affected by my lack of patience.
> 
> I'll be going for my first Sprint tri on March 12. I actually start group training when I get back to Texas next week.
> 
> What have I done ...



YAY!!!  Welcome to the Dark Side   ...


----------



## Keels

CheapRunnerMike said:


> YAY!!!  Welcome to the Dark Side   ...



Don't get your hopes up for anything super crazy in this discipline ... I'm not a COMPLETE dummy.


----------



## SunDial

Keels said:


> Welp.
> 
> I had already signed up for my first Sprint tri in the summer of 2017, but like most things in my life - it got affected by my lack of patience.
> 
> I'll be going for my first Sprint tri on March 12. I actually start group training when I get back to Texas next week.
> 
> What have I done ...





CheapRunnerMike said:


> YAY!!!  Welcome to the Dark Side   ...





Keels said:


> Don't get your hopes up for anything super crazy in this discipline ... I'm not a COMPLETE dummy.



I agree with @CheapRunnerMike  welcome to the crazier side.    You will do fine and have a great time.   I will be out near you in October for Ironman Austin 70.3.  Come on over and join me in that fun.  

Was in Austin a couple of days ago and it is not as flat as I was hoping.  Boy do I need to hit some bridges over the intracoastal waterways down here.  They are the only hills in South Florida.


----------



## LSUlakes

Well folks I did it. I signed up for a running camp. I went with Zap Fitness and the Bear week July 2-7. The last night of the camp I signed up for a 5 mile race called the Bear. The race climbs a total of 1,541' with 900' coming in the last two miles. The hairpin turn in Forest Gump when he is doing his running thing, is supposedly part of the course. I have no idea how I am going to attempt to train for such a thing lol. The levee is only 50' or so lol. So, I have my motivation to keep going when summer arrives. The camp is at a somewhat higher elevation and summer is supposed to be very nice in the summer with lows in the 60's maybe cooler. I wont know what to do with myself.


----------



## daisyamy

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?



Like a few have already mentioned, I wish I was a early morning runner, but I am not.  I am best friends with the snooze button.  I run at night after work on a treadmill, and depending on the weather I'll run at varying times on weekends for my long runs.  In the winter, I'll wait till midday.  In the summer, I'll start around 7am or just before dusk.


----------



## CherieFran

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?



Mornings. I am way too flaky about it if I try to run at night. With my schedule now, I do a couple of my weekday runs at lunch. It was a hard transition at first but now I really like the break in the work day.


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD: *I prefer to run in the morning, usually right after I drop off the kids for school, but I usually end up running around lunchtime or later.  Today I was on the treadmill until the very last minute I could leave to pick up the kids.

When I start getting into those 12+ mile runs, I have to start first thing because at my current pace, they can take hours and hours.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?



I prefer to run after I've been awake for a couple hours; however, this is never really possible (except every once and a while on a weekend day).  So, I run early in the morning.

I used to not be a morning person, but I have become one in order to train.  The only "me time" in life is when I wake up before everyone else does, so I wake up at 5:00 or 5:30am in order to get my normal runs in.  If it's a longer run, I might wake up as early as 4:00am to get it in.  After about 7:00am, life takes over, and either work, wife, kids, or social activities demand my time (and all these demands seem very unpredictable).


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Don't get your hopes up for anything super crazy in this discipline ... I'm not a COMPLETE dummy.



Well, you did sign up for (and complete) Dopey twice, so......


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD: I am a wanna-be early morning runner.  Too often the before work run becomes an after work run.  However on the weekends I tend to struggle less getting up.  This is good because that is usually when I am doing my long runs.  Once I am out there I love early mornings, I just need to be more disciplined when that alarm goes off.



LSUlakes said:


> Well folks I did it. I signed up for a running camp. I went with Zap Fitness and the Bear week July 2-7.



That sounds awesome!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Morning runner here. I like to joke that I can run a 5K in my sleep because I frequently do - just roll out of bed and go. During the week I'm out the door between 4:30am and 5:00am. Weekends I like to eat some oatmeal and savor my coffee before I go, so I will go sometime between 6:00 and 9:00am. I like to get my runs done first thing because family life gets busy and is often unpredictable, and I find it's more stressful to always be worrying when I'm going to get my run in, so I do it before my family is out of bed.


----------



## gjramsey

This was posted in our running club facebook group today.  A great reminder for all runners doing any race


----------



## alexksmith

ATTQOTD: I wish I ran in the morning. If I had the willpower to get up at 4:30 and get a run in before work I'd be thrilled. As it stands, I do not. I always wind up running around 9:30 at night, and then being too keyed up to get to sleep at a normal time. Maybe 2017 will be the year I finally start running in the morning, or at least as soon as I get home from work rather than at night.


----------



## kleph

LSUlakes said:


> Well folks I did it. I signed up for a running camp.



i did a running camp a few years ago at the university of oregon and we got to do a couple of workouts on Hayward Field. it was fantastic. the overall takeaway from the camp was i realized how much improvement i really had made the past couple years and i got a real boost for my running goals.


----------



## alexksmith

I'm actually going to try an online running coach for a while and see how it works. My training has been pretty haphazard the past couple years and I could definitely use some focused direction. Hopefully this works out. Has anyone else tried an online running coach before? Was it a good or bad experience?


----------



## kleph

alexksmith said:


> I'm actually going to try an online running coach for a while and see how it works. My training has been pretty haphazard the past couple years and I could definitely use some focused direction. Hopefully this works out. Has anyone else tried an online running coach before? Was it a good or bad experience?



check and see if there is a decent sized local running group near you. often there will be a few "coach-level" folks involved you can talk to and bounce ideas around (and run with). it's a good way to test the waters to see if a coach is the real solution you need.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Well, you did sign up for (and complete) Dopey twice, so......



I see what you're doing here.


----------



## JeffW

alexksmith said:


> I'm actually going to try an online running coach for a while and see how it works. My training has been pretty haphazard the past couple years and I could definitely use some focused direction. Hopefully this works out. Has anyone else tried an online running coach before? Was it a good or bad experience?



I think I heard about a service called DopeyBadgerCoaching, or something similar, that members of the 2016 Running Thread were using...


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Keels said:


> I see what you're doing here.



You know, Dopey is 22.4 miles longer than the run in Ironman #justsaying


----------



## Keels

CheapRunnerMike said:


> You know, Dopey is 22.4 miles longer than the run in Ironman #justsaying



Can I do the Ironman over four days?
#math


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I prefer to run before sunrise and watch the sun as it rises. Lately I have been running on a treadmill starting anywhere from 8:30 to 9:00 PM at night. So, not exactly nor anywhere close to my preference.
> 
> Rest day today.



Ideally I like running around 10-11 am.  When I worked retail this was possible on days off, and on days I went in at noon I would run around 8 am, which is good too.   But, I have run at 5 am and as late as 10 pm.  There is something peaceful to me about

I thought I had quoted @camaker but I guess I didn't.   I use the Lose It! app to track.  I tried MFP but I didn't like it.  

Accountability: No tracking again.  I will hopefully get back at it tomorrrow.  I did 30:00 on the elliptical and up'd the miles on my run to a whopping 1.36 miles today.


----------



## SunDial

Keels said:


> Can I do the Ironman over four days?
> #math


 
Now you are worring about the math


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: I really enjoy running in the morning but that rarely works out so I usually run around sunset.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I prefer to run before sunrise and watch the sun as it rises. Lately I have been running on a treadmill starting anywhere from 8:30 to 9:00 PM at night. So, not exactly nor anywhere close to my preference.
> 
> Rest day today.





Anisum said:


> I prefer to run first thing in the morning after the sun is up. I usually leave for work as the sun is rising though, so my runs are either in the dark or the afternoon.



That's my problem. I'd have to get up at 3am and I'm just not willing to do that.


----------



## PrincessV

Jumping in after a week+ off for marathon weekend!

*ATTQOTD: *my preferred time to run is early evening, around 5-6pm, which is when I do my weekday runs. But to beat the FL heat and deal with proper fueling and time to get stuff done later, I do long runs on weekends early in the morning.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

*ATTQOTD*: I run after work, around 5. It's really the only time I have. Mornings just aren't gonna work..I wake up at 5:45 as it is, and usually don't get home from class until 10 at night. I need my 6 and a half hours of sleep!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Just got back from Disney last night, so had a lot to catch up on with this board  
First of all I just wanted to say congratulations to all of the runners that participated during Marathon weekend.   Seeing people with their medals on was definitely a highlight of my trip, and made me so excited to participate in my next runDinsey race.  I loved congratulating any runner that I saw!  I also LOVED seeing how everyone handled the 1/2 cancellation.  Saturday was our Disney Springs/hang out day, and it seemed everywhere I looked people were running in their yellow Donald shirts around Disney property.  It was heart warming to see-- especially considering how bad peoples' attitudes could have been.



roxymama said:


> Can I ask a few treadmill question?  For those who have in home treadmills?  (Not an official qotd)
> 
> 1) what features can you not live without (what do you really think matters when choosing one)
> 2) where do you think is best for where to put it?  Living room/den/basement/etc
> 
> It's so cold and hubby is on a trip so I'm just wishing I could run at home right now, so of course my brain is wandering to future home treadmill thoughts.



Not sure if you were looking for more treadmill advice, but wanted to put my two cents in @roxymama 
1) For me it's pretty basic.   Having an incline feature, and having the belt big enough to comfortably run.  My parents have a treadmill, so when I'm visiting I will run on that one but it is so much smaller than mine, I always feel like I have to change my stride so I don't step off of it.
2)  I keep mine in the basement smack in front of a TV.  Well when it's not in use I fold it and roll it off to the side, so I guess easy folding/rolling would be a third feature I look for.

ATTQOTD:  I definitely prefer morning running, but it's not always an option so I fit it in where I can.  (I also have been trying for years to get up really early and run -like 5:30- with about zero progress.) If I save it for later in the day (like today!), it does get harder and harder to make it up happen though.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?



On rare occasions I'll get up to run in the morning but that is usually on vacation or when I'm traveling for work.  I run in the afternoon or evenings most of the time and occasionally in the middle of the night.



LSUlakes said:


> Well folks I did it. I signed up for a running camp.



Let us know how it goes.  I got a single one on one private swimming lesson with a coach for Christmas that I will be using in the spring to try and help with my form in the water.  There is a weekend swim clinic they do that includes group classes, a one on one session, and filming your laps from multiple angles for analysis.  That may be in my future but it isn't an inexpensive prospect.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

ATTQOTD:  morning runs almost all the time here.  On vacation may wait until around 9 or so.  If a weekend to work, I'll change prior to leaving work and head to the trail or track in the afternoon.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

GreatLakes said:


> Let us know how it goes.  I got a single one on one private swimming lesson with a coach for Christmas that I will be using in the spring to try and help with my form in the water.  There is a weekend swim clinic they do that includes group classes, a one on one session, and filming your laps from multiple angles for analysis.  That may be in my future but it isn't an inexpensive prospect.



A coach is a great investment if you are looking to improve your swimming...unlike running or biking, you won't improve your swim by simply working harder, you really need instruction and someone that can correct what you're doing.


----------



## Wendy98

Preferred running time:  9-10 am

Reality:  anywhere from 4:30 am -9 pm

I have 3 kids and my schedule depends on their schedule.  Sometimes I do two workouts a day and will sneak in a run during one of my kids' activities.  Time of year plays a role also.  I am much more ready to run bright and early in the summer.  During winter, I let it warm up the best it can.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Baloo in MI said:


> Someone was asking about Pop as a value resort option.  I often stay there because as a family we spend the majority of our time in the parks and just don't want to spend the extra money.  I will add that it is a fun resort too.  But not a good choice if looking for quiet.  During Marathon Weekend it seemed to be all runners and people were really friendly.  Coming home from Hollywood Studios the entire bus broke into "Sweet Caroline" when it was played.  Food court has good options, nice running trail and how often can you go from one end of a resort to the other and hear Buddy Holly, The Bee Gees and Wham...


I am behind on reading the boards, but I was on that bus! Lots of fun!

ATTQOTD: I prefer to run in the mornings when I can. Middle of summer runs start as soon as it's daylight before it is miserably hot; winter runs are usually in the afternoon before sundown so it's not too cold. Like Goldilocks, I like the temperature to be "just right" - 40-70!


----------



## DopeyBadger

I have finished my trip report and race recaps from my 2017 Dopey Challenge if anyone is interested in reading. Link

Now it's time to go back to post 1 and read, read, read!


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD 8am is my sweet spot for running but only works on weekends. I also run lunchtime at work sometimes, more so winter than summer. While I love early am running I can never get out of bed early enough...

Afternoons are always a struggle even once out, and Inever run in the evenings - always too busy with family (and occasionally wine)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My preferred running time is in the morning. During the summer I run as early as I can to beat the heat. In the winter I run a little later in the morning because roads up here ice up over-night. Running early helps me get my day started with a great attitude.


----------



## Baloo in MI

First run post Dopey yesterday. Legs felt great but the roads were super icy.  Might have been easier to go for an ice skate than a run though.  Just a few more easy runs then I jump into prep for my late February half prep.  

On a exciting note, I just talked my wife into the family coming again next year.  It was going to be solo.  This means my youngest will get to run her first runDisney race!


----------



## maw

I had the dog and ran this morning. I thought the sidewalks would be better than they were. Between the ice and the dog, it was probably a great show for everyone who saw me.

And - ATTQOTD - I wish I was a morning runner, but that only happens on weekends. Usually I go to the gym after the kids are settled and my husband is home.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DH here.  2 races this morning, as the local running group's winter series always has a 1 mile run, followed by the "main event". 
1 mile  9:44     Goal- warm up for main event
10k    56:35    About 12 minutes faster than the Wine and Dine 10k, where the plan was to take it easy.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

CheapRunnerMike said:


> A coach is a great investment if you are looking to improve your swimming...unlike running or biking, you won't improve your swim by simply working harder, you really need instruction and someone that can correct what you're doing.



DW got us each 6 lessons in early 2016 at the local JCC, and it was a great investment.  I now know how to swim freestyle, and my breaststroke has improved.  This gives me nice cross training and recovery from my runs.


----------



## preciouspups

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?




I prefer mornings but not early mornings!  I like to be able to see where I'm going.  I usually get up around 6:00, get the boy dropped at school by 7:30 and then I'm on the treadmill or the track by 7:45.  When it is getting hot, I like to be done before the haze wears off and the sun is blinding.  The track has no shade, but then again, it also has no chance of a snake falling from a tree onto my head!

I had the most awesome run on Monday.  I hit every interval, I wasn't tired, I felt on top of my game.  Then on Wednesday I went to the doctor and ended up with a minor procedure in the office that put me out of commission for the rest of the week.  I feel like I lost all that good juju that I had on Monday.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Wahoo! 471 posts down and I'm back on track!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a long time off from running, how do you determine how many miles to start back with and how long before you reach your normal work load?



For me, it would depend on the circumstances behind the long time off and length of time off.  I haven't personally taken any longer than 2 weeks off (planned recovery post-marathon) since I started running in 2012.  But a long time off would likely mean I was coming off a serious injury.  So I would start very slowly with a very easy to me pace and probably 8-10 minutes of running.  Then slowly increase the workload every few weeks by a few minutes each day.  If something felt amiss, back off or pull back.  The amount of time to reach the normal work load would be dependent on the length of time but could be as little as 2 weeks (like my 2 weeks off + 2 weeks recovery post marathon) or months if a long injury related break.  For my normal post marathon routine, my two weeks of recovery running is 6 days per week at 50-60 min with very easy pacing around 90-120 seconds slower than Marathon Pace.



roxymama said:


> I just joined the Strava group so will have to check out how that all works.  Won't be a lot of activity for me this week with my schedule but half training starts really really soon EEEEEEE!



Added!  and Welcome!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the holidays being over, what is the next holiday or event you will be celebrating or acknowledging?



My daughter's birthday on Feb 11th.  We're going to see Daniel Tiger Live!



Anisum said:


> That makes sense and seems reasonable, I linked the wrong article though (for reference here's the one I meant to link) which suggests 40-45 as the target (though that's for improvement) which is a much smaller range. Overall I agree 30 at the start to 50 at the peak seems more reasonable. I will chalk this up to not reading carefully enough this morning.



I believe the mileage necessary to train for a marathon is all relative.  It's relative to your goal time, and more specifically your goal fitness level which dictates your pacing.  My October 2016 marathon training plan peaked at 71 miles and averaged over 60 for something like 12 weeks in a row.  The time spent training was around 9-10 hours per week.  I wrote a training plan for someone else for a marathon that was also 9-10 hours per week, but it maxed at around 35 miles per week.  The plans mileage was different, but the time spent training was nearly the same.  It's also true as to what would happen if you multiply the mortal and elite plans out.  The elite plans train for about 12-14 hours per week, but at paces in the 5-7 min/mile range and thus 100-150 miles.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about your favorite part (most memorable) of a race that you have done.



The finish line.  I always remember the finish line.



Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I will be predictable and say yesterday, crossing the finish line of my first marathon. I got very emotional and teared up a bit so my finish line photos aren't great, lol. I finished in 6:23:31 with a couple of stops. View attachment 214246



Congrats!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a lot of posters on this thread having just run one or multiple races for the WDW Marathon weekend, i figured now was a good time to ask this question. What steps do you take to recover from a race?



I take a multi-step approach during a race weekend for recovery.  For Dopey races, I drink chocolate milk soon after finishing, eat a PB oatmeal banana protein bar, static stretch, and put on my zensah compression calf sleeves.  Throughout the day, I drink lots of water, continue to eat good foods, and stay moving but rested.  After race day, I take time off dependent on the race distance to enhance recovery from the race and to be able to fully jump back into a long term training plan.  For a 5k/10k, no time off, but maybe an easier workout the next week.  For a HM race (not training run), take a week off.  For a M race, take 2 weeks off. Also, with @RunDisneyDad and I enjoy the foods I limit myself during training (mmmm... Apple Fritters....)!



Mickey Momma said:


> For those of you who raced this past weekend, where did you stay and why did you choose it? I have stayed at AOA for both of my marathon weekends (2014 and 2016), but for Dopey 2018 I think I would like to stay in something more "adult" and, possibly, in the Epcot area.



Animal Kingdom Lodge - Kidani (non-savannah view).  We've stayed there the last two years for marathon weekend.  The resort is nice and has a few good dining options.  It has two pools with multiple hot tubs.  The theme park transportation would seem to be the biggest drawback but the bus rides aren't that long considering you don't share a bus with any other hotel.  Next year we might stay at Boardwalk or Old Key West.  I'll add that we rented points so the cost for our 2 BR at AKL was comparable to getting separate rooms at a cheaper hotel.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What books do you have that focus on running? Could be fiction, cookbook, nonfiction, or anything in between. (Audio books are allowed)



Hansons Marathon Method
Daniels' Running Forumla
Advanced Marathoning
The Science of Running
Eat Run
Performance Nutrition for Runners
Racing Weight



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?



First preference is to run when I have enough time to complete the entire schedule run.  So if that means 1am, 3am, 10pm, 5pm, really whatever time, I'm running then.  But I really like to run right after work because the timing is most convenient then.  It gives me a few hours with the kiddo post run, dinner, and then bed.  Where most of the recovery post-run occurs while I'm sleeping and I feel fresh the next morning. Sometime my weekday morning runs make me feel more tired during the day.  On the weekend, I tend to prefer the early morning runs, but I tend not to get the same fatiguing feeling like weekdays.  Oh, the mental game!



alexksmith said:


> I'm actually going to try an online running coach for a while and see how it works. My training has been pretty haphazard the past couple years and I could definitely use some focused direction. Hopefully this works out. Has anyone else tried an online running coach before? Was it a good or bad experience?



I've never used a coach, but I do help people make custom training plans based on their needs and desires.  I'm not affiliated or classically trained by anyone.  I am a running hobbyist who has spent a lot of time researching many different philosophies and techniques of running and coaching runners.  I do it for free so you could try me for free and see if you like what I can do for you and then decide if you want to pay someone else.



JeffW said:


> I think I heard about a service called DopeyBadgerCoaching, or something similar, that members of the 2016 Running Thread were using...



Call me the "Imagathoner!"   

Happy to get caught back up and kudos to everyone on their races thus far this year.  Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## mom2lillie

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  Get my knee back in working order and drop the post-marathon, injury and holiday-related pounds I added. Getting used to a higher calorie intake as part of marathon training followed immediately by an injury layoff and the holidays was a perfect storm for weight gain. After that, I'll decide if the fall holds another marathon or just a few halfs in store.
> 
> Additional races already on the schedule:
> 03/19: Tobacco Road Half (no goal)
> 04/02:  Rock-n-Roll Raleigh Half (no goal)



I'm running the Tobacco Road half as well!  My goal...to finish!  lol


----------



## camaker

mom2lillie said:


> I'm running the Tobacco Road half as well!  My goal...to finish!  lol



Great!  Have you run the course before?  I ran it last year.  It's a nice, pretty flat course mostly on a hard packed trail. Good luck!


----------



## Wendy98

DopeyBadger said:


> I have finished my trip report and race recaps from my 2017 Dopey Challenge if anyone is interested in reading. Link
> 
> Now it's time to go back to post 1 and read, read, read!


I thoroughly enjoyed your recap!  I love trip reports, and LOVE race recaps.  I am amazed that you can remember so many details from each mile. Judging from your progress, you do have a sub-3 in your future. Your best racing years are yet to come! 

Bringing kids to destination races can be a challenge.  I brought all 3 of mine to Disney this year.  I got 2.5 hours of sleep over 2 nights before my race (we were all in one room at Yacht club) and I had a lot of anxiety.  They will all be with me at Boston this year (Easter weekend) and that will be a goal race for me (hoping to go sub 2:55).  I cherish the races that have been a getaway for dh and I (it is a rarity).


----------



## Dis5150

My DD27 wanted me to ask you if the Tobacco Trail Marathon was safe since it runs thru Durham?


----------



## LSUlakes

My "cool story" of the day. I meet the guy who holds the record for pushing a baby stroller for a half and I think full marathon. Nice enough guy. He's also riding with my buddy and I to the marathon tomorrow. I'll try to get a pic. Lol.


----------



## Dave Rolen

Dis5150 said:


> My DD27 wanted me to ask you if the Tobacco Trail Marathon was safe since it runs thru Durham?



With Durham's recent past is worth a worry for solo training runs for sure.

I ran Tobacco Road a couple years ago and enjoyed it. Those long barely there railroad inclines seem steep around the 18-20 mile range IIRC.


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> My DD27 wanted me to ask you if the Tobacco Trail Marathon was safe since it runs thru Durham?



I would have no safety concerns about the Tobacco Road Marathon. It starts in Cary and the majority of the course is in the Cary area. Even the spur that heads up towards Durham doesn't get far enough into the city that I'd be worried. 

In addition, there will be a lot of other runners on the course along with volunteers and medical personnel. The issues that have arisen in the trail have been north of the area that the course runs through and all of the incidents on it that I'm aware of have involved solo runners that were easily isolated targets. 

Hope this helps and it would be great to see her out there. You could even use the race as an excuse to visit!


----------



## Waiting2goback

I am behind on my accountability posts, like has been crazy this week:

1/13: Not a good day at all.  I ate well but tracking is still off.  No exercise
1/14: still no tracking.  33:00 on the elliptical and I pushed a little harder on the treadmill.  I increased to 1.76 miles and 22:00.


----------



## preciouspups

Here is a question for y'all... do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?


----------



## FFigawi

preciouspups said:


> Here is a question for y'all... do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?



Nope. I don't post any. My workouts go to Training Peaks so my coach can see them. They end up on Strava too, mostly because I like the live 3D replay of my outdoor rides.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

preciouspups said:


> Here is a question for y'all... do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?



I've never posted a single workout or run to my personal FB page. I have posted things like "OMG WENT FOR A RUN TODAY" to my Twitter but that's because I am new and enthusiastic. I totally get why people post their workouts to FB- it's a way to keep themselves accountable and it helps them when others know about it- but it's not for me.


----------



## SarahDisney

preciouspups said:


> Here is a question for y'all... do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?



I try not to post anything at all to my personal FB page, because I hate FB. I used to occasionally post milestone runs, but never every single run.
That said ... I do occasionally post my runs to the MapMyRun You vs. The Year group. But only occasionally, and only because that's a group of people who I know are interested in running.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Wendy98 said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed your recap!  I love trip reports, and LOVE race recaps.  I am amazed that you can remember so many details from each mile. Judging from your progress, you do have a sub-3 in your future. Your best racing years are yet to come!
> 
> Bringing kids to destination races can be a challenge.  I brought all 3 of mine to Disney this year.  I got 2.5 hours of sleep over 2 nights before my race (we were all in one room at Yacht club) and I had a lot of anxiety.  They will all be with me at Boston this year (Easter weekend) and that will be a goal race for me (hoping to go sub 2:55).  I cherish the races that have been a getaway for dh and I (it is a rarity).



Thanks!  It was fun to write and I was pretty happy with the amount of things I could remember.  Just got to keep working hard and the sub-3 will come with time.  Thanks!

Oh man, 2.5 hours of sleep that would wreck me.  Best of luck managing that in Boston!


----------



## jhorstma

@LSUlakes please update my 1/8 WDW marathon listing with the finish time of 4:56:16 - PR!  Thanks!!!


----------



## opusone

preciouspups said:


> Here is a question for y'all... do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?



Never post my runs to FB, only Garmin Connect (for myself), Strava (for friends/running groups), and Final Surge (for coach).


----------



## SarahDisney

Oh, hey, I might have signed up for my first half marathon without consulting my family about it or anything like that. I'm not entirely sure that was a good call. But anyway ...

@LSUlakes, can you please add a race for me on the first page?
*February 26 - SarahDisney - NYCRUNS Central Park Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)*
That goal may change as we get closer to the race (the jetlag will definitely be a potential contributing factor, since I'm getting back from Israel less than a week before the race), but for now ... I think that's a good goal.


----------



## rteetz

preciouspups said:


> Here is a question for y'all... do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?


Not usually but I'll post about races. If I have a nice long run I'll use the share feature on the app I use and share it to twitter though.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Oh, hey, I might have signed up for my first half marathon without consulting my family about it or anything like that. I'm not entirely sure that was a good call. But anyway ...
> 
> @LSUlakes, can you please add a race for me on the first page?
> *February 26 - SarahDisney - NYCRUNS Central Park Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)*
> That goal may change as we get closer to the race (the jetlag will definitely be a potential contributing factor, since I'm getting back from Israel less than a week before the race), but for now ... I think that's a good goal.


Say what!? Sarah is doing a half marathon!


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Say what!? Sarah is doing a half marathon!



Sarah is signed up for a half marathon.
You've got to wait 6 weeks to find out if I actually do it or if I chicken out.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Sarah is signed up for a half marathon.
> You've got to wait 6 weeks to find out if I actually do it or if I chicken out.


You can do it! We all know you can!


----------



## Dave Rolen

preciouspups said:


> Here is a question for y'all... do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?



I don't use FB but do upload to STRAVA and Running ahead. I have my logs for over 10 years.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

preciouspups said:


> Here is a question for y'all... do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?



I don't post any runs to Facebook, but post almost every run to my running instagram. Keeping a record of runs and following/connecting with other runners is purpose of that account. (I have another account that I post regular family/scenery/coffee pics on lol)


----------



## Disney at Heart

SarahDisney said:


> Sarah is signed up for a half marathon.
> You've got to wait 6 weeks to find out if I actually do it or if I chicken out.


No chickens on this forum. You can do it. It's not so tough with proper training and an "I can" mental attitude!


----------



## rteetz

Disney at Heart said:


> No chickens on this forum. You can do it. It's not so tough with proper training and an "I can" mental attitude!


Amen!


----------



## rteetz

This is for the treadmill haters out there 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-after-snowstorm-just-to-avoid-the-treadmill/


----------



## Miranda

Can I keep this result from my 3 mile race today? 





We still have no idea what these texted times even represent.  My whole running group did this race and we had a belated holiday brunch and Yankee Swap party afterwards, so we were all comparing our texts, and it wasn't even like the times were off by some amount of time, but at least still in the right general order.  Mine was ahead of someone I know finished a good 7-8 min ahead of me.  There weren't even any mats anywhere on the course either, only start and finish (well and one that is 100 ft or so in front of the finish, they have a gimmick where they report your finishing kick time between the 2 mats, although in this case the first finishing kick mat was also the race start mat) so it wasn't like they reported the finish time in the text from a mat out on the course.  It was only the texts that were screwed up, the emailed time and real online results were fine. 

Anyway, my official time was really 36:27, which was slow, but I'm not too sad about it. For starters I have only been running twice a week and JUST got back to cross training last week. I also haven't run 2 days in a row in a million years (since getting back into running I've been a 3 day a week person always spread out at least one day), and we had our regular group run yesterday, which I only did 35 minutes, but it was still something.  It was also really cold and really really hilly.  Up until about 1.5 miles I was actually wondering if I was going to have to stop and walk back or something because my right foot/ankle were so cold that my ankle felt numb and like I couldn't flex it.

There was also a really scary moment in the race, a man had a heart attack and fell over probably about 15-20s before I went by!  I started to stop and see if I could help, but there were like 10 people all around him trying to find his pulse and stuff and I was like, why are you stopping, you are not a nurse and have no training whatsoever in CPR or anything, there's no reason for you to be here, you are just in the way.  The ambulance was already on the way.  That part of the course was a lollipop and by the time I got back, the ambulance had just left with him, but some of my group members were going by while he was getting loaded in the ambulance, and they said he was awake then, so that was good!


----------



## Ariel484

preciouspups said:


> Here is a question for y'all... do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?


Nah. Way too boring!


----------



## Ariel484

GOOOO @SarahDisney !!! 



rteetz said:


> This is for the treadmill haters out there
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-after-snowstorm-just-to-avoid-the-treadmill/


Wow, that's dedication! The cranky comments on the post gave me a good laugh.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> This is for the treadmill haters out there
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-after-snowstorm-just-to-avoid-the-treadmill/



That's a great story. Charlotte is where I grew up and they don't get that much snow very often at all.


----------



## gjramsey

Houston Chevron Race Report:  It was hot, humid, kinda ugly and a brand spanking new PR for the Full.

Houston puts on an awesome race weekend.  Went to the Expo on Friday afternoon to get my packet for the full.  My running club purchased some parking spots about 3 blocks from the George R Brown convention center.  The GRB opens at 5am on Race morning, and I was parked and inside around 5:15.   The Cypress Running Club (CRC) team pic was at 6:10.  After the team pic, I made my way to gear check, and head out to the start line.  From the GRB to the start line is about a 15 minute walk, and corral A gates closed up at 6:40.  Finally met up in the corral with the 5 others that were going to shoot for a 3:30 race time.  First sign that it was going to be a rough day....just standing in the corral, and breaking out in a sweat.  Temp was around 66 and 90% humidity.  Clock deck was low, and the tops of the tall buildings in downtown was hidden away.   My goal time for the race was 3:28 and knew that the weather was going to make it really tough to hit.  Even so, I decided to run the planned pace as long as I could.   Second sign it was going to get rough, I was squishing in my shoes around mile 11.

The race started right on time at 7am, and we were about 30 seconds behind the 3:30 pace group.  Somewhere around mile 3 I got in front of the other 5 as I tried to hit my tangents on the course.  I passed the 3:30 group around mile 5/6, and was able to stay in front of them for the next 10 miles.  I was on pace for the race through the half, hit the timing mat at 1:43:58.  However, I knew my pace was starting to suffer.   I was able to hang with the 3:30 group after they passed me until just past mile 17, and then waved goodbye to them.  I ended up running/walking the last 3rd and finished in 3:42:34, and a new PR by over 6 minutes.  

Because of the weather, I was taking on water at ever stop, and getting a second cup to pour over my head.  It was needed.  I took an e-gel before the start of the race, and also had e-gels at mile 5, 12, 18.  I grabbed a clif gel from the tent at mile 21 on the course.  Even with all of those, I was on the edge of cramping in my quads from mile 18 on.  That was a first, usually my hamstrings or calves are the ones wanting to cramp up on me.   I believe that even with all the gels, I still was sweating out more then I was taking in. Also had a couple of beers during the last 6 miles.  I knew it couldn't hurt!

Only one of the others I started with passed me.  To show how rough it was for us, one finished at 3:38, the others at 3:52, 3:58 and 4:02, and one DNF.  

The crowds along the course are estimated at 250,000, and there is cheering almost everywhere along the course.  There were some live bands, a belly dancing group, a clogging group, a number of marching bands.  CRC sets up a tent at mile 7, right before the full/half course splits, and then moves to mile 22.  They provided a great lift at the second location along the toughest stretch of the course

With the weather I was happy with the new PR, but also a little disappointed that I ended up having cramps again.  Also disappointed that this was the 4th marathon in a row that has had a starting temp of 65 over higher.  I really would like to have a cool/cold race at some point. Just over 7000 finished the full, and I was 864th overall, 683rd in male, and 50th in age group.


----------



## DopeyBadger

gjramsey said:


> Houston Chevron Race Report:  It was hot, humid, kinda ugly and a brand spanking new PR for the Full.
> 
> Houston puts on an awesome race weekend.  Went to the Expo on Friday afternoon to get my packet for the full.  My running club purchased some parking spots about 3 blocks from the George R Brown convention center.  The GRB opens at 5am on Race morning, and I was parked and inside around 5:15.   The Cypress Running Club (CRC) team pic was at 6:10.  After the team pic, I made my way to gear check, and head out to the start line.  From the GRB to the start line is about a 15 minute walk, and corral A gates closed up at 6:40.  Finally met up in the corral with the 5 others that were going to shoot for a 3:30 race time.  First sign that it was going to be a rough day....just standing in the corral, and breaking out in a sweat.  Temp was around 66 and 90% humidity.  Clock deck was low, and the tops of the tall buildings in downtown was hidden away.   My goal time for the race was 3:28 and knew that the weather was going to make it really tough to hit.  Even so, I decided to run the planned pace as long as I could.   Second sign it was going to get rough, I was squishing in my shoes around mile 11.
> 
> The race started right on time at 7am, and we were about 30 seconds behind the 3:30 pace group.  Somewhere around mile 3 I got in front of the other 5 as I tried to hit my tangents on the course.  I passed the 3:30 group around mile 5/6, and was able to stay in front of them for the next 10 miles.  I was on pace for the race through the half, hit the timing mat at 1:43:58.  However, I knew my pace was starting to suffer.   I was able to hang with the 3:30 group after they passed me until just past mile 17, and then waved goodbye to them.  I ended up running/walking the last 3rd and finished in 3:42:34, and a new PR by over 6 minutes.
> 
> Because of the weather, I was taking on water at ever stop, and getting a second cup to pour over my head.  It was needed.  I took an e-gel before the start of the race, and also had e-gels at mile 5, 12, 18.  I grabbed a clif gel from the tent at mile 21 on the course.  Even with all of those, I was on the edge of cramping in my quads from mile 18 on.  That was a first, usually my hamstrings or calves are the ones wanting to cramp up on me.   I believe that even with all the gels, I still was sweating out more then I was taking in. Also had a couple of beers during the last 6 miles.  I knew it couldn't hurt!
> 
> Only one of the others I started with passed me.  To show how rough it was for us, one finished at 3:38, the others at 3:52, 3:58 and 4:02, and one DNF.
> 
> The crowds along the course are estimated at 250,000, and there is cheering almost everywhere along the course.  There were some live bands, a belly dancing group, a clogging group, a number of marching bands.  CRC sets up a tent at mile 7, right before the full/half course splits, and then moves to mile 22.  They provided a great lift at the second location along the toughest stretch of the course
> 
> With the weather I was happy with the new PR, but also a little disappointed that I ended up having cramps again.  Also disappointed that this was the 4th marathon in a row that has had a starting temp of 65 over higher.  I really would like to have a cool/cold race at some point. Just over 7000 finished the full, and I was 864th overall, 683rd in male, and 50th in age group.



Congrats on the PR and persevering though miserable sounding conditions!  

Sounds like you should head up north to us for a marathon sometime to better ensure yourself a nice cold weather race.


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats on your new PR, @gjramsey


----------



## Chasing Dopey

_Dopey_: _*Caught!*_

Achievement, unlocked!

I didn't make it home until late Thursday night, so I've missed too much here, but needed to do this before any more time passed, and I headed back out of town in a couple days...

*THANK YOU ALL!*

My first race, of any kind, was a year ago this weekend, the Rebel Challenge at Star Wars Half Marathon in Anaheim. I was already signed up for Dark Side at that time, but a few months later, as I realized more and more that I wanted to take on Dopey, I searched for information and help on runDisney events and came across the Dis. What I found was more than just some good advice on registration and Disney stuff, but a piece of an overall running community that I have found to be absolutely remarkable, and am sad I didn't discover it long ago.

You all have been a wellspring of knowledge and inspiration, and I cannot convey my thanks enough for being who you are, giving your time to be a part of this and other threads, and the difference you have made for me over the past 8 months or so. I will do my best to keep up, and pay it forward.

With all my heart,
Bobby


----------



## surfde22

gjramsey said:


> Houston Chevron Race Report:  It was hot, humid, kinda ugly and a brand spanking new PR for the Full.
> 
> Houston puts on an awesome race weekend.  Went to the Expo on Friday afternoon to get my packet for the full.  My running club purchased some parking spots about 3 blocks from the George R Brown convention center.  The GRB opens at 5am on Race morning, and I was parked and inside around 5:15.   The Cypress Running Club (CRC) team pic was at 6:10.  After the team pic, I made my way to gear check, and head out to the start line.  From the GRB to the start line is about a 15 minute walk, and corral A gates closed up at 6:40.  Finally met up in the corral with the 5 others that were going to shoot for a 3:30 race time.  First sign that it was going to be a rough day....just standing in the corral, and breaking out in a sweat.  Temp was around 66 and 90% humidity.  Clock deck was low, and the tops of the tall buildings in downtown was hidden away.   My goal time for the race was 3:28 and knew that the weather was going to make it really tough to hit.  Even so, I decided to run the planned pace as long as I could.   Second sign it was going to get rough, I was squishing in my shoes around mile 11.
> 
> The race started right on time at 7am, and we were about 30 seconds behind the 3:30 pace group.  Somewhere around mile 3 I got in front of the other 5 as I tried to hit my tangents on the course.  I passed the 3:30 group around mile 5/6, and was able to stay in front of them for the next 10 miles.  I was on pace for the race through the half, hit the timing mat at 1:43:58.  However, I knew my pace was starting to suffer.   I was able to hang with the 3:30 group after they passed me until just past mile 17, and then waved goodbye to them.  I ended up running/walking the last 3rd and finished in 3:42:34, and a new PR by over 6 minutes.
> 
> Because of the weather, I was taking on water at ever stop, and getting a second cup to pour over my head.  It was needed.  I took an e-gel before the start of the race, and also had e-gels at mile 5, 12, 18.  I grabbed a clif gel from the tent at mile 21 on the course.  Even with all of those, I was on the edge of cramping in my quads from mile 18 on.  That was a first, usually my hamstrings or calves are the ones wanting to cramp up on me.   I believe that even with all the gels, I still was sweating out more then I was taking in. Also had a couple of beers during the last 6 miles.  I knew it couldn't hurt!
> 
> Only one of the others I started with passed me.  To show how rough it was for us, one finished at 3:38, the others at 3:52, 3:58 and 4:02, and one DNF.
> 
> The crowds along the course are estimated at 250,000, and there is cheering almost everywhere along the course.  There were some live bands, a belly dancing group, a clogging group, a number of marching bands.  CRC sets up a tent at mile 7, right before the full/half course splits, and then moves to mile 22.  They provided a great lift at the second location along the toughest stretch of the course
> 
> With the weather I was happy with the new PR, but also a little disappointed that I ended up having cramps again.  Also disappointed that this was the 4th marathon in a row that has had a starting temp of 65 over higher.  I really would like to have a cool/cold race at some point. Just over 7000 finished the full, and I was 864th overall, 683rd in male, and 50th in age group.



Congrats on what sounds like a very difficult race. PRs are always great, especially under such grueling conditions. Like @DopeyBadger said, come on up north you'll likely find more favorable conditions. The Twin Cities in October rarely has conditions like you described.


----------



## FFigawi

@gjramsey congrats on the new PR!


----------



## SunDial

preciouspups said:


> Here is a question for y'all... do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?



One of the few that are not on FB.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> Nope. I don't post any. My workouts go to Training Peaks so my coach can see them. They end up on Strava too, mostly because I like the live 3D replay of my outdoor rides.



Strava has some really cool features, I love going back and "watching" a race in FlyBy...check out the WDW Marathon and select all the DIS'ers, kinda fun 



gjramsey said:


> Houston Chevron Race Report:  It was hot, humid, kinda ugly and a brand spanking new PR for the Full.
> 
> Houston puts on an awesome race weekend.  Went to the Expo on Friday afternoon to get my packet for the full.  My running club purchased some parking spots about 3 blocks from the George R Brown convention center.  The GRB opens at 5am on Race morning, and I was parked and inside around 5:15.   The Cypress Running Club (CRC) team pic was at 6:10.  After the team pic, I made my way to gear check, and head out to the start line.  From the GRB to the start line is about a 15 minute walk, and corral A gates closed up at 6:40.  Finally met up in the corral with the 5 others that were going to shoot for a 3:30 race time.  First sign that it was going to be a rough day....just standing in the corral, and breaking out in a sweat.  Temp was around 66 and 90% humidity.  Clock deck was low, and the tops of the tall buildings in downtown was hidden away.   My goal time for the race was 3:28 and knew that the weather was going to make it really tough to hit.  Even so, I decided to run the planned pace as long as I could.   Second sign it was going to get rough, I was squishing in my shoes around mile 11.
> 
> The race started right on time at 7am, and we were about 30 seconds behind the 3:30 pace group.  Somewhere around mile 3 I got in front of the other 5 as I tried to hit my tangents on the course.  I passed the 3:30 group around mile 5/6, and was able to stay in front of them for the next 10 miles.  I was on pace for the race through the half, hit the timing mat at 1:43:58.  However, I knew my pace was starting to suffer.   I was able to hang with the 3:30 group after they passed me until just past mile 17, and then waved goodbye to them.  I ended up running/walking the last 3rd and finished in 3:42:34, and a new PR by over 6 minutes.
> 
> Because of the weather, I was taking on water at ever stop, and getting a second cup to pour over my head.  It was needed.  I took an e-gel before the start of the race, and also had e-gels at mile 5, 12, 18.  I grabbed a clif gel from the tent at mile 21 on the course.  Even with all of those, I was on the edge of cramping in my quads from mile 18 on.  That was a first, usually my hamstrings or calves are the ones wanting to cramp up on me.   I believe that even with all the gels, I still was sweating out more then I was taking in. Also had a couple of beers during the last 6 miles.  I knew it couldn't hurt!
> 
> Only one of the others I started with passed me.  To show how rough it was for us, one finished at 3:38, the others at 3:52, 3:58 and 4:02, and one DNF.
> 
> The crowds along the course are estimated at 250,000, and there is cheering almost everywhere along the course.  There were some live bands, a belly dancing group, a clogging group, a number of marching bands.  CRC sets up a tent at mile 7, right before the full/half course splits, and then moves to mile 22.  They provided a great lift at the second location along the toughest stretch of the course
> 
> With the weather I was happy with the new PR, but also a little disappointed that I ended up having cramps again.  Also disappointed that this was the 4th marathon in a row that has had a starting temp of 65 over higher.  I really would like to have a cool/cold race at some point. Just over 7000 finished the full, and I was 864th overall, 683rd in male, and 50th in age group.



Great job Gary, that sounds like a tough day and you met it head on.  Congrats on the PR!



Chasing Dopey said:


> _Dopey_: _*Caught!*_
> 
> Achievement, unlocked!
> 
> I didn't make it home until late Thursday night, so I've missed too much here, but needed to do this before any more time passed, and I headed back out of town in a couple days...
> 
> *THANK YOU ALL!*
> 
> My first race, of any kind, was a year ago this weekend, the Rebel Challenge at Star Wars Half Marathon in Anaheim. I was already signed up for Dark Side at that time, but a few months later, as I realized more and more that I wanted to take on Dopey, I searched for information and help on runDisney events and came across the Dis. What I found was more than just some good advice on registration and Disney stuff, but a piece of an overall running community that I have found to be absolutely remarkable, and am sad I didn't discover it long ago.
> 
> You all have been a wellspring of knowledge and inspiration, and I cannot convey my thanks enough for being who you are, giving your time to be a part of this and other threads, and the difference you have made for me over the past 8 months or so. I will do my best to keep up, and pay it forward.
> 
> With all my heart,
> Bobby



Was great meeting you at Hurricane Hannah's Bobby, congrats on catching Dopey   Does this mean you'll be changing your board name now???


----------



## Anisum

DopeyBadger said:


> I believe the mileage necessary to train for a marathon is all relative.  It's relative to your goal time, and more specifically your goal fitness level which dictates your pacing.  My October 2016 marathon training plan peaked at 71 miles and averaged over 60 for something like 12 weeks in a row.  The time spent training was around 9-10 hours per week.  I wrote a training plan for someone else for a marathon that was also 9-10 hours per week, but it maxed at around 35 miles per week.  The plans mileage was different, but the time spent training was nearly the same.  It's also true as to what would happen if you multiply the mortal and elite plans out.  The elite plans train for about 12-14 hours per week, but at paces in the 5-7 min/mile range and thus 100-150 miles.


Good point!



preciouspups said:


> Here is a question for y'all... do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?


Nope. I doubt everyone on my FB cares. Even if they did care the fact that they want to know is kind of weird so for that reason I wouldn't post it. I know people in my local run club who do though. I personally find it annoying. I definitely think if you had a breakthrough run or one you felt great about you should post it. I will occasionally post great runs if I'm feeling it.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Kinda bummed I couldn't race the Louisiana marathon over the week so I did what any of us would do.....grabbed my speedo and unicorn mask and went out to support some great friends.

Humid day, on the warm-ish side but always a great race. I saw quite a few PRs go down for sure.


----------



## Ariel484

@LSUfan4444 how magical!!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

In unexpected news, my oldest son is considering running a WDW race with us next January. Totally unexpected as he has never shown any interest in running in the past, and has actually pushed back pretty hard when I have suggested that he give it a try. I really think that he has been inspired by our little rD training group here in town, and the fun that we had earlier this month in WDW.


----------



## BikeFan

LSUfan4444 said:


> Kinda bummed I couldn't race the Louisiana marathon over the week so I did what any of us would do.....grabbed my speedo and unicorn mask and went out to support some great friends.
> 
> Humid day, on the warm-ish side but always a great race. I saw quite a few PRs go down for sure.



Oh, the stories people are going to tell . . . 

"I had totally hit the wall, but then this half-naked unicorn starts chasing me!  At first I thought I was hallucinating from the pain, but then I realized it was real!  I got my second wind and got the heck OUT OF THERE!"


----------



## Waiting2goback

preciouspups said:


> Here is a question for y'all... do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?



I post nothing on Facebook.  Nobody I am friends with on there cares about running so they wouldn't care if I posted a run anyway.  That's why I use this thread. 

Accountability:
1/15- My ankle has been hurting way more lately so I have been resting in between run days.  The stress is also getting to me and my sleeping is being impacted.  But, I plan to run again tonight.  It is my run day so unless something prevents it, I will be back at the gym.  And I am restarting my calorie tracking today.  I forgot my phone at home today so I will be tracking later but I should be back on track.  I can't keep letting the excuses get in the way!


----------



## RunDisneyDad

@gjramsey congrats! I received the blast email on Friday from the Marathon committee urging runners to slow down due to the warm conditions. That is never a good way to start the weekend. Awesome job PR'ing in such dog poop conditions...hopefully the weather will be better for your Katy Half.


----------



## Mickey Momma

preciouspups said:


> Here is a question for y'all... do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?



No, just the occasional race or challenge.  I do post everything to Garmin and most things to Strava, though.



SarahDisney said:


> Oh, hey, I might have signed up for my first half marathon without consulting my family about it or anything like that. I'm not entirely sure that was a good call. But anyway ...
> 
> @LSUlakes, can you please add a race for me on the first page?
> *February 26 - SarahDisney - NYCRUNS Central Park Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)*



Woot!  So excited for you and KNOW you can do it.


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What time of day do you prefer to run? When do you actually run?


ATTQOTD: I prefer to run early mornings, and on weekends, I'm usually out the door by 5. On weekdays, though, I need to be at work by 6, so I run after work in the afternoon. I've tried running at night, but I've found that I can't fall asleep after later runs.

I'm heading home from DL now after SWLS yesterday. The race was a lot of fun and I feel like it was a major accomplishment for me. This was my first half, and I trained a bit less than planned due to an injury in October. 

The crowds at the race were fantastic. The costumes runners wore were just amazing- there was someone in the corral ahead of me in a nearly full Amadala gown. The music through the parks was inspiring and the high school bands were an unexpected surprise along the course. Seeing my wife and daughter along the way to cheer me on was just inspiring. 

Having said all the positives, I kind of wish that the park portion was at the end instead of the start. I had no problem being pumped up when the race started, but I could have used the extra energy in the last few miles. 

For me personally, the race felt effortless through the first 9.5 miles and then rapidly got harder. From around Mile marker 12 to the end, I was running on pure gumption and stubbornness.I took a GU at mile 6, so I'm not quite sure what caused this breakdown. It's probably from going out too fast, but it really felt smooth at the time. Regardless, I now have much deeper respect for anyone who has run a full.

The good news is that I beat my official goal as well as the one @DopeyBadger gave me when we worked up my training plan initially. @LSUlakes please update my results for Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon to 2:19:08

Now to start training for DS so I can complete my Kessel Run.


----------



## roxymama

@gjramsey Congrats...I'm sweating just thinking about your race!

@SarahDisney HALF MARATHON! WOOT WOOT!  YOU GOT DIS!  

@JohnRPG Congrats on crushing your goal  

RE: facebook.  I'll post a pic of myself or my family after a race.  But generally don't list my times or anything.  I think my family likes to see that I'm doing it, but they don't care at what speed or in what placement.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Yesterday was my semi-annual run shopping day; it corresponds with my local running store's semi-annual sale.  I needed some new trail shoes, got a new pair of Cascadias, and as I have to do a lot of street running in the winter (too much snow on the trails) so I bought two pair of Glycerins and one pair of Ghosts.  Yeah I am a bit of a Brooks loyalist. I also got some new gloves.  I love these sales and then setting up the shoes in the basement and thinking about running through them over the next 6 months.  It was all fun and games until my wife saw the credit card bill on line last night!  I think it best to sleep with one eye open for awhile!  

To push my luck, tonight I show her the 8-9 races I want to run this year...  Always a glutton for punishment.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JohnRPG said:


> ATTQOTD: I prefer to run early mornings, and on weekends, I'm usually out the door by 5. On weekdays, though, I need to be at work by 6, so I run after work in the afternoon. I've tried running at night, but I've found that I can't fall asleep after later runs.
> 
> I'm heading home from DL now after SWLS yesterday. The race was a lot of fun and I feel like it was a major accomplishment for me. This was my first half, and I trained a bit less than planned due to an injury in October.
> 
> The crowds at the race were fantastic. The costumes runners wore were just amazing- there was someone in the corral ahead of me in a nearly full Amadala gown. The music through the parks was inspiring and the high school bands were an unexpected surprise along the course. Seeing my wife and daughter along the way to cheer me on was just inspiring.
> 
> Having said all the positives, I kind of wish that the park portion was at the end instead of the start. I had no problem being pumped up when the race started, but I could have used the extra energy in the last few miles.
> 
> For me personally, the race felt effortless through the first 9.5 miles and then rapidly got harder. From around Mile marker 12 to the end, I was running on pure gumption and stubbornness.I took a GU at mile 6, so I'm not quite sure what caused this breakdown. It's probably from going out too fast, but it really felt smooth at the time. Regardless, I now have much deeper respect for anyone who has run a full.
> 
> The good news is that I beat my official goal as well as the one @DopeyBadger gave me when we worked up my training plan initially. @LSUlakes please update my results for Star Wars Light Side Half Marathon to 2:19:08
> 
> Now to start training for DS so I can complete my Kessel Run.



Congratulations and well done!  Looks like you even bested my race equivalency calculator prediction of a 2:19:52.  Super impressive!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## LSUfan4444

> do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?



No, but I do upload to Strava which is kind of like facebook. I post very few on facebook unless I'm promoting a sponsor of some sort.


----------



## ZellyB

LSUfan4444 said:


> Kinda bummed I couldn't race the Louisiana marathon over the week so I did what any of us would do.....grabbed my speedo and unicorn mask and went out to support some great friends.
> 
> Humid day, on the warm-ish side but always a great race. I saw quite a few PRs go down for sure.



That is hilarious!


----------



## LSUfan4444

I shared the picture, but stories are now starting to hit my Facebook feed and this one....well, it speaks for itself.

*Run long enough and you just might find yourself running with little girls and unicorns.

This was Gabby's 40th half marathon. She's 10. Right? Incredible... The unicorn is being played by the one and only Adam (me) who along with his better half and super trooper half-pint daughter came to support and provide the lolz throughout the Louisiana Half and Full Marathon this past weekend.

Back to Gabby. So there I was, running at a comfortable pace to train and have fun with like-minded pals when I notice this wee thing huffing and puffing away - cute pigtails in full bounce, and a steely look of determination. I was in no hurry, so when I caught up to her, I slowed a bit and we started chatting.

"WOW!" I said. "You're doing so great!" Without a second's thought she replied in kind, "YOU are doing great!" This was the essence of her spirit. More than a little impressed and curious, we kept talking, and soon after, she thanked me for running with her. Needless to say I was hers for the rest of the race.

She continued to tell me all sorts interesting things about herself and her family all which I struggled to hear because her voice was that of a gasping little mouse.

She doesn't have many friends because she's either running or reading, she said. "I just don't have much in common with kids my age." My throat began to swell.

As our run together unfolded, we talked through that and other challenges she faced, not the least of which was accomplishing her goal for the day of, I kid you not, "puking at the finish line." That's code for "leaving nothing on the table." This kid!

Before we knew it, the finish line was only a mile away. The mouse became quite, her pace increased, and I held on as I delivered the basics: "Dig deep!", "Push!"... those sorts of thing. She was in pain, but she wasn't scared of pain. She had the instinct of Steve Prefontaine, who rightly said: "To give anything less than your best is to sacrifice the gift."

Little Gabby and I sprinted to the finish, crossing the line together at 1:43.

Her father who had finished the race about 10 minutes before us was waiting for her at the finish line. As Gabby and I caught our breath, I shook his hand and congratulated him on raising such a wonderful young lady.

Gabby and I gave each other a hug and went about our day, but I will always remember her and the experience we shared. That kid is going places.

“Out there things can happen, and frequently do,
To people as brainy and footsy as you.
And when things start to happen, don't worry, don't stew.
Just go right along, you'll start happening too!”
― Dr. Seuss *


----------



## Sailormoon2

OMG! What an incredible story, what an incredible photo...I don't know which is cracking me up more, the Unicorn head, or the Speedo??!!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Awesome story!


----------



## RunDisneyDad

Cool story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BikeFan

10 years old and she's done 40 halfs?  WOW.  Super-impressive!


----------



## roxymama

BikeFan said:


> 10 years old and she's done 40 halfs?  WOW.  Super-impressive!



So does this mean I need to make a goal to do 10 halfs by the time I'm 40?


----------



## huggybuff

preciouspups said:


> Here is a question for y'all... do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?



I guess I'm the only annoying one who posts runs to Facebook. I use the Road ID app when I run and it gives you the option to post your info to FB. I like the accountability of my runs going up for my family and friends to see. In theory that is.


----------



## Miranda

I don't post any workouts to Facebook.  Sometimes I'll post an Instagram that I've taken at a race or on a training run to FB as well, though.  But never the top down, crotch shot and feet type of pictures.   Usually they are just scenery from the run/race, but sometimes stuff like the start line crowd.


----------



## Pernella

BikeFan said:


> 10 years old and she's done 40 halfs?  WOW.  Super-impressive!


Right?! I thought that was a typo. Read the sentence three times before realizing that girl is just a level 10 badass


----------



## Pernella

Re: Facebook. No, this slow runner is super slow at the moment and I'd like to keep that information to myself. I'm also pretty sure my friends would all hide me from their timeline if I did that. They do know when I complete a race but even then I don't post a time.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUfan4444 said:


> I shared the picture, but stories are now starting to hit my Facebook feed and this one....well, it speaks for itself.
> 
> *Run long enough and you just might find yourself running with little girls and unicorns.
> 
> This was Gabby's 40th half marathon. She's 10. Right? Incredible... The unicorn is being played by the one and only Adam (me) who along with his better half and super trooper half-pint daughter came to support and provide the lolz throughout the Louisiana Half and Full Marathon this past weekend.
> 
> Back to Gabby. So there I was, running at a comfortable pace to train and have fun with like-minded pals when I notice this wee thing huffing and puffing away - cute pigtails in full bounce, and a steely look of determination. I was in no hurry, so when I caught up to her, I slowed a bit and we started chatting.
> 
> "WOW!" I said. "You're doing so great!" Without a second's thought she replied in kind, "YOU are doing great!" This was the essence of her spirit. More than a little impressed and curious, we kept talking, and soon after, she thanked me for running with her. Needless to say I was hers for the rest of the race.
> 
> She continued to tell me all sorts interesting things about herself and her family all which I struggled to hear because her voice was that of a gasping little mouse.
> 
> She doesn't have many friends because she's either running or reading, she said. "I just don't have much in common with kids my age." My throat began to swell.
> 
> As our run together unfolded, we talked through that and other challenges she faced, not the least of which was accomplishing her goal for the day of, I kid you not, "puking at the finish line." That's code for "leaving nothing on the table." This kid!
> 
> Before we knew it, the finish line was only a mile away. The mouse became quite, her pace increased, and I held on as I delivered the basics: "Dig deep!", "Push!"... those sorts of thing. She was in pain, but she wasn't scared of pain. She had the instinct of Steve Prefontaine, who rightly said: "To give anything less than your best is to sacrifice the gift."
> 
> Little Gabby and I sprinted to the finish, crossing the line together at 1:43.
> 
> Her father who had finished the race about 10 minutes before us was waiting for her at the finish line. As Gabby and I caught our breath, I shook his hand and congratulated him on raising such a wonderful young lady.
> 
> Gabby and I gave each other a hug and went about our day, but I will always remember her and the experience we shared. That kid is going places.
> 
> “Out there things can happen, and frequently do,
> To people as brainy and footsy as you.
> And when things start to happen, don't worry, don't stew.
> Just go right along, you'll start happening too!”
> ― Dr. Seuss *




Awesome little girl!


Accountability:
1/16- I started tracking again.  1857 calories.  36:00 on the elliptical and 1.22 painful miles on the treadmill.

I need opinions please.  I am running every other day.  The ankle is hurting more and more.  It is just so tight and it burns all the way up to my calf.  I has been for months though so do I keep up the every other day schedule or do I maybe go to every third day and more time on the bike?  PT said it would hurt for a while because it takes tendons much longer to strengthen than muscles.  But normally it doesn't hurt to run, only walk.  Today it was hurting to run.

SO FRUSTRATING!!!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Waiting2goback said:


> Awesome little girl!
> 
> 
> Accountability:
> 1/16- I started tracking again.  1857 calories.  36:00 on the elliptical and 1.22 painful miles on the treadmill.
> 
> I need opinions please.  I am running every other day.  The ankle is hurting more and more.  It is just so tight and it burns all the way up to my calf.  I has been for months though so do I keep up the every other day schedule or do I maybe go to every third day and more time on the bike?  PT said it would hurt for a while because it takes tendons much longer to strengthen than muscles.  But normally it doesn't hurt to run, only walk.  Today it was hurting to run.
> 
> SO FRUSTRATING!!!!



What does your doctor think?  I can totally understand wanting to get running again.  You have had to wait so long already.  I always look at it as there is pain (that feels like progress) and there is pain (that is telling you something else).  I am not you but I would talk with a doc and lean on the cautious side.  Last thing you want to do is give yourself a set back.  Sorry you have to go through this!


----------



## ZellyB

Waiting2goback said:


> Awesome little girl!
> 
> 
> Accountability:
> 1/16- I started tracking again.  1857 calories.  36:00 on the elliptical and 1.22 painful miles on the treadmill.
> 
> I need opinions please.  I am running every other day.  The ankle is hurting more and more.  It is just so tight and it burns all the way up to my calf.  I has been for months though so do I keep up the every other day schedule or do I maybe go to every third day and more time on the bike?  PT said it would hurt for a while because it takes tendons much longer to strengthen than muscles.  But normally it doesn't hurt to run, only walk.  Today it was hurting to run.
> 
> SO FRUSTRATING!!!!



The part that would worry me is that you say it is hurting more and more. If it was painful while running but the pain was improving day over day then maybe you just have to push through that. But if pain is intensifying then it seems maybe you should scale back and talk with your PT and doctor again. So sorry.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ZellyB said:


> The part that would worry me is that you say it is hurting more and more. If it was painful while running but the pain was improving day over day then maybe you just have to push through that. But if pain is intensifying then it seems maybe you should scale back and talk with your PT and doctor again. So sorry.


Agree with this. No experience with this type of injury, but if the pain is getting worse, time to ask for a professional opinion before risking a huge setback.


----------



## LSUlakes

Sorry for missing Friday and Monday. I was out of town and driving to and from home on both of those days, so texting and driving not really a good combo.

*QOTD: *How often do you go to race just to watch?

ATTQOTD: I have done it a couple of a times and this weekend was one of those. I was at the Chevron Houston Marathon, to support my friend whom I talked into running the race many months ago. Unfortunately I was not prepared to run the race, but still made the trip. My friend who said he was not prepared still managed to run a 2:54:xx marathon. Watching the elite runners for the half and full is amazing. Watching those folks complete their first race is very inspiring as well. I left the race very motivated to get back into the full swing of things and very glad my cold is behind me now.


----------



## JohnRPG

roxymama said:


> @JohnRPG Congrats on crushing your goal


Thanks so much!



DopeyBadger said:


> Congratulations and well done!  Looks like you even bested my race equivalency calculator prediction of a 2:19:52.  Super impressive!  Keep up the great work!


And thank you! I know I couldn't have done it without training plan and advice.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do you go to race just to watch?


*ATTQOTD: *Only when friends or family are running it and I'm not. Since I started running that's only been a couple of times. I've found it to be both inspiring and humbling to watch the leaders finish the race. I've also found it inspirational to watch later finishers gritting things out through pain and exhaustion. I probably should do this more often, even when I don't know any participants, just because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I've watched a couple of races a few years ago before I started running and I went to cheer on my husband and friends.  I'd really like to find a good race to volunteer at.  Hey!  Good goal for me for this year.


----------



## baxter24

I have only done it once and it was this past November. Our small town had its first ever half marathon and I knew a few people running in it. A friend of mine was also running the 5k and wanted to cheer her on. Ended up taking our five year old with me and he thought it was a lot of fun. He rang the cowbell the whole time we were out there. It is always really inspiring to see other people competing.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Quite often.  Because my husband also runs and it doesn't always make sense to ask for a babysitter early in the morning so we can both run the same race, so we trade off races.  The kiddo and I go watch him and in turn they watch me during other races.  
When it is possible with the course it is fun to try to see him multiple times during a race, but usually we just wait for him near the home stretch.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do you go to race just to watch?



ATTQOTD:  Never.  If I'm interested in the race, I'm going to be running it.  If I can't run it for some reason (usually injury), going out to watch is like rubbing salt in the wound.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  When my 10 year old son did a season of track and field, I watched those races!  I would love to volunteer at a race too!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do you go to race just to watch?



I'll go if I can. I know how much people enjoy & appreciate the support from the crowds. It's also quite fun to watch the elite athletes do their thing. 



> ATTQOTD: I have done it a couple of a times and this weekend was one of those. I was at the Chevron Houston Marathon, to support my friend whom I talked into running the race many months ago. Unfortunately I was not prepared to run the race, but still made the trip. My friend who said he was not prepared still managed to run a 2:54:xx marathon. Watching the elite runners for the half and full is amazing. Watching those folks complete their first race is very inspiring as well. I left the race very motivated to get back into the full swing of things and very glad my cold is behind me now.



Glad you're feeling better. Which Houston beer were you able to get your hands on?


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do you go to race just to watch?


Almost never.  The only race I have spectated was the 2014 Princess Half Marathon (which I really enjoyed!).


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I have done it several times. I usually take a tambourine and my camera.  I try to take pictures of all the folks wearing my Running Club shirt, and share with the club.  It is a blast to try and help runners on the course. 

First couple of times I did it for the Houston marathon, I would go out to the clubs tent at Mile 22 after I completed the half.  Last year I went out on course early, and watching the elites fly by for both the half and full was amazing.  Those folks are really on a different level.

@LSUlakes.  Where did you end up watching the race at?


----------



## LSUlakes

preciouspups said:


> Here is a question for y'all... do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?



I dont post every run to FB. I rarely do, i may post a race time or if I feel I completed a run worth sharing I will, but thats not very often. Great question!



SarahDisney said:


> Sarah is signed up for a half marathon.
> You've got to wait 6 weeks to find out if I actually do it or if I chicken out.



Congrats on making the decision to run a half! I know you can do it!!!!



LSUfan4444 said:


> I shared the picture, but stories are now starting to hit my Facebook feed and this one....well, it speaks for itself.
> 
> *Run long enough and you just might find yourself running with little girls and unicorns.
> 
> This was Gabby's 40th half marathon. She's 10. Right? Incredible... The unicorn is being played by the one and only Adam (me) who along with his better half and super trooper half-pint daughter came to support and provide the lolz throughout the Louisiana Half and Full Marathon this past weekend.
> 
> Back to Gabby. So there I was, running at a comfortable pace to train and have fun with like-minded pals when I notice this wee thing huffing and puffing away - cute pigtails in full bounce, and a steely look of determination. I was in no hurry, so when I caught up to her, I slowed a bit and we started chatting.
> 
> "WOW!" I said. "You're doing so great!" Without a second's thought she replied in kind, "YOU are doing great!" This was the essence of her spirit. More than a little impressed and curious, we kept talking, and soon after, she thanked me for running with her. Needless to say I was hers for the rest of the race.
> 
> She continued to tell me all sorts interesting things about herself and her family all which I struggled to hear because her voice was that of a gasping little mouse.
> 
> She doesn't have many friends because she's either running or reading, she said. "I just don't have much in common with kids my age." My throat began to swell.
> 
> As our run together unfolded, we talked through that and other challenges she faced, not the least of which was accomplishing her goal for the day of, I kid you not, "puking at the finish line." That's code for "leaving nothing on the table." This kid!
> 
> Before we knew it, the finish line was only a mile away. The mouse became quite, her pace increased, and I held on as I delivered the basics: "Dig deep!", "Push!"... those sorts of thing. She was in pain, but she wasn't scared of pain. She had the instinct of Steve Prefontaine, who rightly said: "To give anything less than your best is to sacrifice the gift."
> 
> Little Gabby and I sprinted to the finish, crossing the line together at 1:43.
> 
> Her father who had finished the race about 10 minutes before us was waiting for her at the finish line. As Gabby and I caught our breath, I shook his hand and congratulated him on raising such a wonderful young lady.
> 
> Gabby and I gave each other a hug and went about our day, but I will always remember her and the experience we shared. That kid is going places.
> 
> “Out there things can happen, and frequently do,
> To people as brainy and footsy as you.
> And when things start to happen, don't worry, don't stew.
> Just go right along, you'll start happening too!”
> ― Dr. Seuss *



So much awesome in this post! I have seen a lot of photos from this years race but havent come across the unicorn pics yet. lol Like you, this is my hometown marathon, but we went to Houston for the weekend. Very impressive for a person that age to accomplish as much as she has. 



FFigawi said:


> Glad you're feeling better. Which Houston beer were you able to get your hands on?



Didn't have time to make it to specs and only got to HEB. I did come home with some dog fish head 60 minute IPA, 2 bottles of Racer 5 IPA, and a 6 pack of some other beer that I cant recall. I absolutely love the butter tortillas made fresh at HBE, came home with more of those than im proud to admit. (Hint ~ 60) They are great warm and fresh, decent after frozen. 

Running update. Saturday a nice 3 miler at Memorial Park (Houston TX) Monday another 3 in Katy TX, and 5 miles this morning at home. All around the 8:30/mile pace. I will keep the runs around this pace for the remainder of this week and no major increase in mileage until next week.


----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> @LSUlakes. Where did you end up watching the race at?



I watched the start about a tenth of a mile down the road by a bar that was opened on the left side of the road. Stayed a while to watch the corrals come out and they had a live feed projected onto the side of a building for the leaders. When the half marathon winners were coming close to finish I walked over to around mile marker 26 and those cats were flying. I couldn't get to the finish area because I had a book sack with me and no bag are allowed. Walked down the bath that smelt like it must be a party area because the scent of beer and what not was strong. Got yelled at by a lot of homeless people telling me interesting things. Another first was a sign that said... well its not safe t post, but it was religious in nature, but on a extreme end. I've seen similar things on Bourbon street, at different college free speech areas, but never before at a marathon. Was kind of odd IMO. They were set up on the right side of the road very near the start with a yellow sign on a stick. Tried to get a pick but was to difficult to get to that area.


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do you go to race just to watch?



I have yet to do this. No one in my circle runs and supporting a specific person would probably be the thing to get me out of bed early if I'm not the one running.

I completed the Rebel Challenge this weekend. My only goal was to finish and I did that. My training has been spotty for the past few months. The 10K was actually a lot of fun. There were a couple of bad bottlenecks and a lady stopped right in front of me going through the castle to pose for the photographer. She got yelled at to keep moving but it was still a nuisance. They managed to squeeze most of the 10K onto park property so there was almost always something to look at, whether it was a character stop or just the pleasure of running through the parks. I decided to walk the last mile to help save my legs for the Half. Time: 1:36:18.

The Half was going well through mile 7 and then I started having some GI issues. I was likely going to start walking at some point given my training but with my stomach going south, I walked the rest of it. The community support during the streets of Anaheim portion is very nice to see, but it's still so dull compared to Disney. I'm sure the pain I was in didn't help my attitude either. At least I finished,  and I have to say I got a bit emotional before I crossed. It really hit me that I can do so much better. Not that I was getting down on myself, but in a positive, hopeful way. Time: 3:30:08.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do you go to race just to watch?



I've been to a few races to spectate (usually local ones that didn't fit my schedule).  It always reinvigorates the racing spirit.


----------



## Sailormoon2

ATTQOTD: I love spectating! My sister and I have a tradition of going to cheer at our annual Marathon Weekend 5 and 10K races. She brings her cheer squad and it is sooo inspiring!


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: I've only spectated when I had a family member competing in the event. And I guess technically I watched the 10K folks from our room at BC in 2014. When I'm doing events I do like to watch people come through the finish line. I generally find whether someone had a good race or not, they are happy to reach the finish line.


----------



## baxter24

@LSUlakes, can you add these races to the schedule please?

@baxter24 - Tobacco Road half marathon 3/19
@baxter24 - Rock n Roll half marathon 4/2


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> I watched the start about a tenth of a mile down the road by a bar that was opened on the left side of the road. Stayed a while to watch the corrals come out and they had a live feed projected onto the side of a building for the leaders. When the half marathon winners were coming close to finish I walked over to around mile marker 26 and those cats were flying. I couldn't get to the finish area because I had a book sack with me and no bag are allowed. Walked down the bath that smelt like it must be a party area because the scent of beer and what not was strong. Got yelled at by a lot of homeless people telling me interesting things. Another first was a sign that said... well its not safe t post, but it was religious in nature, but on a extreme end. I've seen similar things on Bourbon street, at different college free speech areas, but never before at a marathon. Was kind of odd IMO. They were set up on the right side of the road very near the start with a yellow sign on a stick. Tried to get a pick but was to difficult to get to that area.




Yeah, they have gone to the extreme on security for entering the Discovery Green area and the finish line.

I noticed the projection TV on the side of the building when we got started.  That was a pretty sharp picture they were projecting.

Just got an e-mail about a date change for the Katy Half.  It is now on 2/11.  They had to move due to more police officers being needed for the Super Bowl weekend, and would not have enough for the half on the 4th.


----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> Yeah, they have gone to the extreme on security for entering the Discovery Green area and the finish line.
> 
> I noticed the projection TV on the side of the building when we got started.  That was a pretty sharp picture they were projecting.
> 
> Just got an e-mail about a date change for the Katy Half.  It is now on 2/11.  They had to move due to more police officers being needed for the Super Bowl weekend, and would not have enough for the half on the 4th.



Are you still going to race the quarter marathon on 2/12? Back to back races, good prep for a Disney challenge!


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> Are you still going to race the quarter marathon on 2/12? Back to back races, good prep for a Disney challenge!



I am!  With Katy giving me an extra week, I might try to make it my PR half race, and walk Allen Parkway again for the Qtr on the 12th.  I have recent experience with walking that part of the course.

Since I missed my BQ time this past weekend, Dopey is now in play for next year.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Quick SWLS recap.  I did more of an experience recap on the Light Side thread (summary: it was awesome), but I'll do a more running specific one here:

Chatted with 2 separate people who did Dopey the weekend before!  You guys are crazy!  One was training for Ironman Mallorca(?).  Both were so impressive!

10k: The rebel challenge was supposed to be a part of training for a half in February, so I wasn't planning on racing - plus I knew I wanted to stop for pictures.  I basically stopped for EVERY picture and ran at what felt like a comfortable pace (a little easier than my old tempo pace).  My garmin didn't have correct pace since I had turned it on late and kept it running during my stops.  Somehow I ended up placing 4th in my division and (barely) top 15 women!  Felt really good afterwards and ended up jogging back to my hotel since the shuttles weren't running yet then a full day at the park.

Half: well, my DH was not pleased that I almost placed (luckily I didn't tell him my true pace! ) and made me promise to run the half no faster than 2 hours.  So I took it pretty slow and even walked right before crossing the 5k mat (he signed up for text alerts).  Stopped a few times in the parks for photo ops I missed before and then took took a million pictures with 501st/Rebel legion at miles 8 and 9.  I was really lucky that a Disney CM was there and he offered to take my pictures (patiently walking down the block with me as I stopped for every single cosplayer) and then ran into him again at mile 9 where he repeated his kind gesture! 

I saw I was on pace to run a 2:02+ half, but my inner competitiveness/ego won out at mile 12 when I saw that if I ran just a little faster I could make it to 2 exactly (plus, some guy kept speeding up every time I slowly passed him and then he'd fade, which really irritated me ).  So I decided to run the last mile and made it right under 2 hours! My husband was very happy. 

So overall, not bad since I'm running for 2.  Kinda weird not racing, but I realize I've only been training and racing for less than a year!  I wonder how much fitness I lost since Christmas, but I'll continue to do comfortable runs until I can't.  

ATTQOTD: Volunteered once in high school, does that count?

re: facebook - not on it


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Never. I am the only one I know who runs besides my daughter and since she is in another state I have never been able to go see her race. Otherwise we are running the same races.

Whew! I just got home from WDW early Monday morning due to LONG airport delays in Dallas on Sunday night. And I think I am FINALLY caught up on all the Dis boards I follow. Except for @DopeyBadger and @Ariel484's race recaps, which I am saving until I am not swamped at work to enjoy!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do you go to race just to watch?


I've never done that. I probably should but I just never have.


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes You can add another race to the schedule.   

November
03 -roxymama  Disney Fall Feast 5k (NG/NA)
04 - roxydad  Wine N Dine 10k (NG/NA)


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have never gone just to spectate, normally if I am there I am going to be running as well. Maybe I should try that sometimes.

Also, regarding Facebook, I do not post every single run (normally just after races) but I do post almost every run to my Instagram. The running community on there is almost as supportive and great as this board, so their motivation helps a lot.


----------



## JulieODC

ATTQOTD: I've spectated a bunch of races --- a few marathons run by a grad school friend, the Boston Marathon several times, since I live very close by (one of which was during college, so I experienced the annual Boston College beer pong fest ). We also happened to be at WDW 2 years ago during the marathon weekend, so we got to see some of the race on our DHS day!

Watching races ALWAYS motivates me!


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do you go to race just to watch?


I've done it once or twice. Usually when people I know are racing. I feel like I would do it more if I didn't have to drive somewhere to watch the race.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I've never gone just to spectate, but I have stuck around after I've finished a race to cheer for friends & family running.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I went to some races just to spectate when I was in high school cross country and not running (state meets where only 7 got to run), but not since then.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

ATTQOTD: Never, but my friend is running a half-marathon in Feb and she invited me to watch. I'm going to go and hopefully I will be inspired!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: I have not spectated a race yet but DS10 is running his first 10k on Saturday so I will be for that one.

@LSUlakes can you please add my races for the year
January
14  MommaoffherRocker Best Damn Race Jacksonville 10k (under 1:19/ 1:17:39-PR!)

February
25- MommaoffherRocker Disney Princess Enchanted 10k (NG/NA)

March
26- MommaoffherRocker Best Damn Race NOLA Half Marathon (NG/NA)

April
21- MommaoffherRocker Darkside 5k (NG/NA)

Sept.
24- MommaoffherRocker Disneyland Paris Half Marathon (NG/NA)

Nov.
3- MommaoffherRocker Disney Fall Feast 5k (NG/NA)


----------



## Chaitali

I've spectated at the Marine Corps Marathon twice.  It's a lot of fun and inspiring to cheer on the runners!  I've volunteered at the finish line at a couple races and been able to cheer on the runners those times as well.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I have only gone to races just to watch once - last year's WDW marathon events because I was there but could not participate because of my broken foot. I have volunteered for races, but not just watched.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do you go to race just to watch?



When I was a kid I probably watched some of the races my dad was running. But that was a long time ago.
If I happen to be near a race that's going on, I'll stop and watch and cheer for a little bit, but that very rarely happens. I don't know that I'd ever go out of my way to watch a race (unless someone I knew was running) ... it's just not my cup of tea.
When I lived in the Boston area, some of my friends used to go watch the marathon run along Commonwealth if we didn't have school. I don't know why I never did, but I know I thought about it once or twice (especially since it was literally like 3 blocks from my house).



huggybuff said:


> I have yet to do this. No one in my circle runs and supporting a specific person would probably be the thing to get me out of bed early if I'm not the one running.
> 
> I completed the Rebel Challenge this weekend. My only goal was to finish and I did that. My training has been spotty for the past few months. The 10K was actually a lot of fun. There were a couple of bad bottlenecks and a lady stopped right in front of me going through the castle to pose for the photographer. She got yelled at to keep moving but it was still a nuisance. They managed to squeeze most of the 10K onto park property so there was almost always something to look at, whether it was a character stop or just the pleasure of running through the parks. I decided to walk the last mile to help save my legs for the Half. Time: 1:36:18.
> 
> The Half was going well through mile 7 and then I started having some GI issues. I was likely going to start walking at some point given my training but with my stomach going south, I walked the rest of it. The community support during the streets of Anaheim portion is very nice to see, but it's still so dull compared to Disney. I'm sure the pain I was in didn't help my attitude either. At least I finished,  and I have to say I got a bit emotional before I crossed. It really hit me that I can do so much better. Not that I was getting down on myself, but in a positive, hopeful way. Time: 3:30:08.



I'd say you did pretty great - and hopefully you'll do even better at your next race!! Congrats!


----------



## daisyamy

*ATTQOTD*: With the exception of middle/high school cross country and track meets, I've never gone to a race just to spectate.  I caught a glimpse of the WDW Marathon this year from my hotel, but that's about it.  I would love to spectate the Boston Marathon some day especially since I live in the area, but haven't had the chance to yet.

In regards to Facebook, no I never post my runs there.  I'm not a fast runner, and there are some things I'd like to keep private such as when and where I do my training runs.  I'm thinking about joining the Disboards Strava group though...it would be nice to have some form of virtual motivation!


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: rarely, and only at WDW. I hate crowds and noise, so the spectator experience isn't very fun for me, but if I'm not running the full at WDW, I spectate it... from as quiet a spot as I can find lol!


----------



## Flossbolna

ATTQOTD: Spectating actually is what made me want to be a runner. A friend of mine ran the London marathon (when I was living there) and a group of us tried to follow him along the route to see him at various points in the race. It was such a cool experience that I thought I wanted to do that, too. I have since given up any desire to run a marathon, but it got me started to try running and I ended up loving it!

Since then I have rarely watched any races. A few times I ended up watching the Berlin marathon because my sister lived directly on the route and it was fun to cheer for a while standing in front of her house.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  A local marathon runs along a trail that is literally off my backyard.  We usually go out back and cheer on the runners as they go past.  It was such a surprise the first year we saw it.  I knew about the race just did not realize it went right past my house!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: No, but as others have mentioned, I should!


----------



## croach

ATTQOTD: I don't do it often but I do like to check out some of our local races. A few of them run right by my apartment so those are pretty convenient to watch.

Signed up for two races today - I was feeling odd not having a race scheduled so figured I better fix that. Toronto in May and Disney in November.


----------



## huggybuff

SarahDisney said:


> I'd say you did pretty great - and hopefully you'll do even better at your next race!! Congrats!



Thanks, Sarah! I fully expect to do better next time. I had the 3:00 pace group in my sites before I shut it down to walk. At least I think that's what the sign said up ahead of me, .


----------



## Dis5150

Well it looks like I won't be getting to run the Little Rock marathon in March after all. I had planned on signing up if my WDW marathon went well and while the race was awesome, Monday afternoon while DATW my IT band in my left leg started hurting. First time I've had pain in this leg. I'm pretty sure it is because I ran the opposite of the tangents (most of the race I was on the far right side of the road). Then we spend a week walking around the parks and it is pretty painful. Looked up a bunch of stretches, etc. to help because I don't have $$ for PT. Hopefully they will help. Feel free to chime in with anything you guys have done that has helped! I'm pretty bummed at the moment.


----------



## LSUlakes

For those with MyFitnessPal, is there a way to not get the calories burned added to total calories? I want the running one to show, but now from just steps taken everyday..



croach said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't do it often but I do like to check out some of our local races. A few of them run right by my apartment so those are pretty convenient to watch.
> 
> Signed up for two races today - I was feeling odd not having a race scheduled so figured I better fix that. Toronto in May and Disney in November.



@croach if you would like, let me know the dates of those races and I can add them to the list.


----------



## Miranda

LSUlakes said:


> For those with MyFitnessPal, is there a way to not get the calories burned added to total calories? I want the running one to show, but now from just steps taken everyday..


I think you would need to remove whatever you are using for automatic syncing and add the running activity manually, assuming that your steps and running are coming from the same device.


----------



## Ariel484

Dis5150 said:


> Well it looks like I won't be getting to run the Little Rock marathon in March after all. I had planned on signing up if my WDW marathon went well and while the race was awesome, Monday afternoon while DATW my IT band in my left leg started hurting. First time I've had pain in this leg. I'm pretty sure it is because I ran the opposite of the tangents (most of the race I was on the far right side of the road). Then we spend a week walking around the parks and it is pretty painful. Looked up a bunch of stretches, etc. to help because I don't have $$ for PT. Hopefully they will help. Feel free to chime in with anything you guys have done that has helped! I'm pretty bummed at the moment.


Rest and strength training are the biggest things that help me. Sorry you are having this pain, it sucks!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> For those with MyFitnessPal, is there a way to not get the calories burned added to total calories? I want the running one to show, but now from just steps taken everyday..


I only have my Garmin syncing automatically. I have to manually add other things (like P90X).


----------



## LSUlakes

BuckeyeBama said:


> I only have my Garmin syncing automatically. I have to manually add other things (like P90X).



I'm set up the same way but use the 235 which tracks steps and HR during the day. Turns that into calories burned then syncs and gives me a "credit" for those burned. I also thing it's double dipping from the run and counting the steps during the run, which allows for even more calories. Its not that big of deal really as I just watch what I am allowed - consumed and dont focus on the total it provides. I was just curious if there was a way to not let it credit me for the steps and HR stuff when not actually working out or running.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Recap edit: I was in the top 25, not 15, women in the 10k!


----------



## Keels

For the main race list ... here we go:

February 25-26 - Cowtown Challenge (5K + Half Marathon)

March 12 - St. Paddy's Day Triathlon (Goal: Don't Die)

July 9 - Mayor's Triathlon


----------



## jmasgat

Dis5150 said:


> Well it looks like I won't be getting to run the Little Rock marathon in March after all. I had planned on signing up if my WDW marathon went well and while the race was awesome, Monday afternoon while DATW my IT band in my left leg started hurting. First time I've had pain in this leg. I'm pretty sure it is because I ran the opposite of the tangents (most of the race I was on the far right side of the road). Then we spend a week walking around the parks and it is pretty painful. Looked up a bunch of stretches, etc. to help because I don't have $$ for PT. Hopefully they will help. Feel free to chime in with anything you guys have done that has helped! I'm pretty bummed at the moment.



Ah, yes. IT band issues.  I have had that on both legs and honesty, PT wasn't worth it for me .  As mentioned, rest is primary. I also would recommend foam rolling--but not while the IT band is raging. Best to let it heal some before embarking on gentle rolling.  Stretching and strengthening hips/adductors is also useful.  Hip hikes, clamshell/leg extensions with a band, yoga http://www.runnersworld.com/the-body-shop/yoga-for-runners/slide/8 may be useful.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Baloo in MI said:


> What does your doctor think?  I can totally understand wanting to get running again.  You have had to wait so long already.  I always look at it as there is pain (that feels like progress) and there is pain (that is telling you something else).  I am not you but I would talk with a doc and lean on the cautious side.  Last thing you want to do is give yourself a set back.  Sorry you have to go through this!





ZellyB said:


> The part that would worry me is that you say it is hurting more and more. If it was painful while running but the pain was improving day over day then maybe you just have to push through that. But if pain is intensifying then it seems maybe you should scale back and talk with your PT and doctor again. So sorry.





BuckeyeBama said:


> Agree with this. No experience with this type of injury, but if the pain is getting worse, time to ask for a professional opinion before risking a huge setback.



I guess I didn't word my post well.  I am not concerned I am doing any damage.  This pain is the same pain I have felt for 6 months now.  The only difference is the bone they took the screw out of doesn't hurt anymore, so that's great.  I am not convinced this whole cutting the bone to realign my foot was worth it though, I noticed I still walk on the outside of my foot.    But, I was more wondering if I am wimping out by not dealing with the pain while it gets stronger but as I was thinking about it I realized how stupid that sounds.  I have decided to move to every third day for now and not risk hurting it again.  I think it is hurting more and more because I am not letting it rest enough.  Thanks for letting me talk this out!




LSUlakes said:


> Sorry for missing Friday and Monday. I was out of town and driving to and from home on both of those days, so texting and driving not really a good combo.
> 
> *QOTD: *How often do you go to race just to watch?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have done it a couple of a times and this weekend was one of those. I was at the Chevron Houston Marathon, to support my friend whom I talked into running the race many months ago. Unfortunately I was not prepared to run the race, but still made the trip. My friend who said he was not prepared still managed to run a 2:54:xx marathon. Watching the elite runners for the half and full is amazing. Watching those folks complete their first race is very inspiring as well. I left the race very motivated to get back into the full swing of things and very glad my cold is behind me now.



I watched the Smuttynose 1/2 marathon this past fall.  I was signed up and my friend Matt ran it.  I went to see how well it was organized and what the course was like so next year I can hopefully run it for a POT.  It's a very flat and fast course so it was meant to be a POT race last year.  It was cold and raining and I had to put a plastic bag over my foot but it was fun sitting at the finish and seeing the stories on people's faces.  



PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: rarely, and only at WDW. I hate crowds and noise, so the spectator experience isn't very fun for me, but if I'm not running the full at WDW, I spectate it... from as quiet a spot as I can find lol!



Fellow introvert?  Funny how those of us introverts that are on here, of which there are many, all love such a busy place like WDW isn't it?


Accountability:
1/17- 1797 calories, 39:00 on the bike


----------



## Wendy98

I have been a spectator at out local marathon a few times.  I use to run it, but I have been doing Boston 13 days before it, of the past 4 years.  I don't have it in me to race 2 marathons in two weeks--my body is too old and battered!  I really love spectating.  This past year, I took my daughter (age 9) with me.  We had cowbells and cheered for EVERYONE!  She was so excited to watch and cheer.


----------



## GreatLakes

CheapRunnerMike said:


> A coach is a great investment if you are looking to improve your swimming...unlike running or biking, you won't improve your swim by simply working harder, you really need instruction and someone that can correct what you're doing.



Oh yea.  My wife and I bought a 12 pack each to join a group swim that included an instructor.  He did some work with me to give me some high level drills and things to work on and even that helped immensely.  We also did a one time group session with a local triathlon coach that also helped.  She is a much better swimmer and has done a few sprint tri's so she is beyond me technique wise.  Both classes were really more about drills and workouts for swimmers that knew what they were doing so not really as instructional as I need.  I can swim up to about 750 yards without stopping so I'm not hopeless but not really good either.

It is funny because when I concentrate on a long stroke I have a nice long stroke but body positions falls.  When I concentrate on my hips they are in good position but my breathing and stroke go to crap.  It is hitting all of the skills at once that is so hard for me at the moment.


----------



## GreatLakes

preciouspups said:


> Here is a question for y'all... do you post every single run or workout to your personal FB page?



I don't.  I keep a log on Garmin Connect and the SportTracks desktop app.  I am at the start of a SportTracks online trial but I'm not sure I'll be keeping that.  Those are all private.  Occasionally I reference a run on Facebook or check into the event page of a race but don't really use Facebook as a running blog.



gjramsey said:


> Houston Chevron Race Report:  It was hot, humid, kinda ugly and a brand spanking new PR for the Full.



Congrats on the PR



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do you go to race just to watch?



Usually just if my wife if running but I have volunteered for a few races so I was sort of active spectating.



LSUlakes said:


> For those with MyFitnessPal, is there a way to not get the calories burned added to total calories? I want the running one to show, but now from just steps taken everyday..



The only setting I know of is in Food and Exercise diary Settings and is Check Box named "Enable Negative Adjustments".  The description is:

_*Change Handling of Partner Adjustments*

If you have linked your MyFitnessPal account to a device or app that measures your total calorie burn (Fitbit, Bodymedia, etc.), check this box to allow negative calorie adjustments from that partner to appear on your exercise diary. Otherwise, only positive adjustments will be allowed. 
Changes to this setting will be in effect only for adjustments received from that point on (past adjustments will not be restated).


A negative adjustment means that your projected calorie burn for the day from the partner is below MyFitnessPal's initial estimate. If you are unable to sync your tracking device until late in the day, or if you don't consistently use your tracking device, you may prefer not to enable negative adjustments._


I'm not sure if that is what you are looking for but it is the closest I can find.  You may be able to change settings in the linked accounts that alter what is sent to MyFitnessPal.

Our son decided Wednesday didn't work for him and decided to join us Monday.  My training calendar just got thrown for a loop but my wife is very supportive and other than more runs being right outside my door instead of some of my preferred courses I should be able to at least get in enough miles to stay where I am.  He is happy and healthy and my wife is recovering as best you can when you've been cut opened.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do you go to race just to watch?



I watched and photographed a few Disney races for friends that were running them until 2013.  Then I joined in with them.   Haven't been as a spectator since.  Although I want to start volunteering for Disney races when I can


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

GreatLakes said:


> It is funny because when I concentrate on a long stroke I have a nice long stroke but body positions falls.  When I concentrate on my hips they are in good position but my breathing and stroke go to crap.  It is hitting all of the skills at once that is so hard for me at the moment.



Hahaha, welcome to swimming!  It is such a technical sport, you never really feel like you're getting it all right.


----------



## preciouspups

LSUlakes said:


> Sorry for missing Friday and Monday. I was out of town and driving to and from home on both of those days, so texting and driving not really a good combo.



Only once and that was the Princess Half.  I was up getting coffee as people were going past our hotel so I went down to cheer folks on.  It was pretty awesome to see people handing out tissues and pretzels.  I took a picture for a family.  

I'm glad to see that no one else really posts on social media about their workouts every day.  I have friends who do and it drives me insane and I was wondering if it was just me.  I would understand it if they were just starting out and needed the support and accountability but they are not.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...

ATTQOTD: I really enjoy that satisfaction on completing a long run with a few mile at GMP. On the opposite end, 1/4 mile or 1/2 mile repeats are a form of cruel punishment, but are necessary to improve speed for shorter races. 


Going to get 5 miles in this evening on the treadmill when DW gets home from work tonight. Work is starting another fitness competition today which means we find out what the competition is going to be and weigh ins as well. With the time off from running I am as heavy as I have been in at least 4 years. Not that I need the competition to get me going, but its a added bonus as I drop some weight and a chance for prizes!


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  My favorites are the long runs, with the least favorite being tempo runs.  I find I can settle into my long run pacing and cruise while the tempo runs require a bit more pace management.  Timing probably plays into things, as well, as tempo runs are usually after work on a weekday where my legs are already a little tired and in the spring and summer the temps tend to be a bit high for them.  On the flip side, long runs are on the weekend which affords me fresh legs and the flexibility to choose the most comfortable time to run.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...


Hmmm.... good question. Short runs are nice. I also like the satisfaction of a long run as well. Of course my favorite workouts are the race itself since that's where all the training pays off.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with a race:

20 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis  - Space Race 4 Miler (1:04:00 / N/A)
21 - @kleph  - Knob Hill Trail Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

If you would like to revise your goal or any other adjustments let me know and I will revise. Hope you have a great race and we look forward to hearing how race day went!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...



*Most look forward to:* Long Run.  I like the feeling I get when running between 120-150 minutes.  It's just hard enough to be satisfying, but not too hard that it infringes on the next run.  I can nicely lock into a pace and zone out.
*Least look forward to:* Speed work and short (200-400m) repeats.  I'm not good at these.  They make my lungs hurt and are really difficult for me with all the stopping and starting.  I'm a set it and forget it type runner.  Must mean I'm a glutton for punishment since my next training cycle (Feb-June) has two speed workouts per week.  It's my deficiency (it's not endurance anymore), so to get better I need to increase my speed cap by following a high level 5k/10k training plan.  This will also give me a break from marathon training since it's been since Spring 2014 since I wasn't training for a marathon.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...



Long runs are my favorite. I find being able to settle into a nice rhythm for an extended period of time relaxing and enjoyable. Of course, when my coach adds MP or faster than MP intervals to my long runs, they're not quite as fun, but they're still better than speedwork. I do not like 400s or 800s, mostly because I'm not naturally fast. I can run long distances for extended periods of time, but sprinting around a track kills me.

These days, my truly favorite workouts are my open water ocean swims with the local tri club. There aren't many place where you can get 2500-3500 meters done in warm, calm salt water while looking at iconic buildings like the Burj al Arab and the Burj Khalifa.


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...


Running-wise: tempo runs are my least favorite.  I think I may actually like speedwork the best.

Overall workouts: I HATE doing core workouts (which would explain my weak core...I hate core workouts so I don't do them as much as I should).  Favorite overall is yoga! Namaste!


----------



## Nole95

QOTD:  For me it is a even split between tempo runs and speedwork.  I like being able to see the results as the weeks go by.  Meaning it is a good benchmark for knowing that all the work I am doing is actually paying off.  You really can run faster week after week if you stick with tempo runs and speedwork.


----------



## LSUlakes

I woke up today for... wait for it... "the first time in forever" (sorry I had to do it and my 3 year old watches and sing the song nonstop) without any symptoms of the cold that has been a issue for many months. I am starting to find a groove into running again and getting back into shape. I've lost some speed and endurance which was expected buts its starting to come back together nicely. I will finish the week out with easy pace runs and starting next week turn my attention to 5k and 10k training. Running = happiness!


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

Keeping up with running is really hard. I seriously admire you all. It's been a week and I'm already hitting a wall. It's not just running, but exercise in general.

There's no time, the weather's bad, my foot hurts...name it, I've made an excuse about it. Ugh.


----------



## LSUlakes

Hannahinwonderland said:


> Keeping up with running is really hard. I seriously admire you all. It's been a week and I'm already hitting a wall. It's not just running, but exercise in general.
> 
> There's no time, the weather's bad, my foot hurts...name it, I've made an excuse about it. Ugh.



Don't get discouraged! The first few weeks are the most difficult, but it does get better as your body adjust to the training. Just take it one day at a time for now, and all the little pieces will come together to help achieve your goals (big picture).


----------



## Ariel484

Hannahinwonderland said:


> Keeping up with running is really hard. I seriously admire you all. It's been a week and I'm already hitting a wall. It's not just running, but exercise in general.
> 
> There's no time, the weather's bad, my foot hurts...name it, I've made an excuse about it. Ugh.


You regularly take rest days, right?  

I totally know the "hit the wall" feeling - one of my goals for this year is to stick to non-running activities (yoga, strength training) more consistently, which I'm hoping will keep me more interested in getting the workouts in.  Variety is good!


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: Long runs are my favorite. Especially late in a training cycle when I'm getting close to race shape and they start feeling "easier". Track intervals are my least favorite. They suck, they hurt, they seem to take forever, etc...but, they work.


----------



## camaker

Hannahinwonderland said:


> Keeping up with running is really hard. I seriously admire you all. It's been a week and I'm already hitting a wall. It's not just running, but exercise in general.
> 
> There's no time, the weather's bad, my foot hurts...name it, I've made an excuse about it. Ugh.



I think most of us have been where you are at one point or the other.  The trick I've found is to stick with it until you get running to the point of it being a habit.  Then you run into a new set of problems.  You get crazy when you CAN'T run!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  This is a really good question.  There are some aspects of most types of runs that I like, except for the really slow medium distance runs.  Those tend to get boring for me, and I usually do those by myself.  The Long Run is probably my fav, since it is with the running club, and there is usually a good group of people to talk with during all the miles.  I like some of the speed workouts, the ladder is probably my favorite, and the 800 repeats the least.  I do enjoy tempo runs, since they get me out of the comfort zone and provide a really strong workout.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: My favorite is a 3ish mile run with no pressure... some may call it junk miles, but I enjoy just running for how long/far I want with no goal other than enjoyment. I think it's awesome how much everyone loves the long run! I am still new enough that every long run has set a new distance record for me, so that has been fun. I'm not sure I'm at the point of it being my favorite yet though


----------



## LSUlakes

camaker said:


> I think most of us have been where you are at one point or the other.  The trick I've found is to stick with it until you get running to the point of it being a habit.  Then you run into a new set of problems.  You get crazy when you CAN'T run!



I can vouch for the going crazy when you cant run part. It's amazing how much better I feel and how much happier I am when running consistently.


----------



## Dis5150

LSUlakes said:


> Work is starting another fitness competition today which means we find out what the competition is going to be and weigh ins as well. With the time off from running I am as heavy as I have been in at least 4 years. Not that I need the competition to get me going, but its a added bonus as I drop some weight and a chance for prizes!



My work is starting one also this week and I am doing it for the same reasons.


----------



## Ariel484

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: *My favorite is a 3ish mile run with no pressure... some may call it junk miles, but I enjoy just running for how long/far I want with no goal other than enjoyment. *I think it's awesome how much everyone loves the long run! I am still new enough that every long run has set a new distance record for me, so that has been fun. I'm not sure I'm at the point of it being my favorite yet though


Oooh...yeah I think I agree with you, I take back my speedwork answer!!


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: I enjoy the shorter speed intervals (especially on a track, where I control my pace better) and long runs (love seeing how far I can run, especially 12+ milers).  Had a lot of issues with strength workouts 2 training cycles ago, so wasn't happy with those.  But the longer speed intervals/strength were harder for me, generally because I started too fast and tried to micromanage pace afterwards.


----------



## mollybloom

ATTQOTD: Long runs, by a mile! (Heh.) Also, I really enjoy running a loop that's super familiar to me, for some reason. I like to see the landmarks and know what's coming, makes me really happy.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...


I don't necessarily have a favorite. I like the satisfaction of long runs but not anticipation of having to run that far. Same for least favorite. The amount I mind workouts is directly proportional to the weather I'm about to do them in.


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...





run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: My favorite is a 3ish mile run with no pressure... some may call it junk miles, but I enjoy just running for how long/far I want with no goal other than enjoyment. I think it's awesome how much everyone loves the long run! I am still new enough that every long run has set a new distance record for me, so that has been fun. I'm not sure I'm at the point of it being my favorite yet though



A nice 3 or 4 miles before work is my favorite. They can even include speed work. I think I'm more relaxed because it's a distance I know I can complete, whereas with a long run I'm constantly questioning if I'll be able to finish all the miles strong.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...



My favorite is long runs. People think I'm crazy for going out for 8-10 mile runs (which is long for me, I know that's probably short/medium for a few of you) with no races in my future (although now I do have a race in my future...), but I kinda just love going out there, getting into that rhythm and running knowing that I'll be out there for a while.

I don't really have a least favorite, because I tend to not do things that I don't enjoy. I don't do tempo runs or repeats or speedwork or anything like that because I just don't enjoy it.
I do long runs and shorter runs, and that's about it. Every other week or so I do an extended version of 10-20-30 training just to mix it up a bit, but only because that's the only higher-intensity running that I've found myself enjoying.
I've found that I do better when I focus a lot more on enjoying myself than on doing what runners are traditionally supposed to do ... and it's kinda nice to not have a least favorite.



Hannahinwonderland said:


> Keeping up with running is really hard. I seriously admire you all. It's been a week and I'm already hitting a wall. It's not just running, but exercise in general.
> 
> There's no time, the weather's bad, my foot hurts...name it, I've made an excuse about it. Ugh.



I know the feeling. Sometimes it's easier to make excuses. The first few weeks are always the hardest, but if you stick with it, ignore the excuses, and just keep going out there and running, eventually it becomes easier. Just keep trying, you'll get there. *YOU CAN DO IT!!!!*


----------



## opusone

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Hahaha, welcome to swimming!  It is such a technical sport, you never really feel like you're getting it all right.



I always thought I was a successful swimmer if I remained on top of the water.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...



I'm with @run.minnie.miles on this one.  My favorite workout is the "short" easy run.  I especially like it when I get to a point where short and easy means 6 miles or so.  No planning required; don't think too much about it the night before; just go out and enjoy the outdoors.

Tempo runs might be my second favorite, but they can be a mixed bag.  If I'm feeling good while doing a tempo run, then it's hard to beat that feeling of running at a decent clip in good form and control; unfortunately, I don't always feel good which then raises some evil doubts in my mind.

I dread the speed workouts.  I run in the early morning, and my body is just not ready for an early speed workout no matter how much I warm-up.  Although, these are usually the workouts I am proudest of after they are done.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I love long runs and the shorter, recovery runs. My least favorite are hill repeats. The hill I use near my house is my worst enemy and although I know it's helpful to become stronger and faster it is the most excruciating and dreadful workout of my life.


----------



## roxymama

Favorite...long runs.  I think everyone else summarized the reasons  why nicely.  They are more my scenic "me time" and less "grueling workout"

Least...tempo runs are a mind game for me usually.  there are lots of times I'm "killing it" and feel all awesome, but lots of time where I'm pretty much "over" my tempo run long before I've hit my mileage and I just soldier on through it.  It probably doesn't help that it's usually at 8pm on a treadmill.  I tend to like them a lot better outdoors.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

DopeyBadger said:


> *Most look forward to:* Long Run.  I like the feeling I get when running between 120-150 minutes.  It's just hard enough to be satisfying, but not too hard that it infringes on the next run.  I can nicely lock into a pace and zone out.
> *Least look forward to:* Speed work and short (200-400m) repeats.  I'm not good at these.  They make my lungs hurt and are really difficult for me with all the stopping and starting.  I'm a set it and forget it type runner.  Must mean I'm a glutton for punishment since my next training cycle (Feb-June) has two speed workouts per week.  It's my deficiency (it's not endurance anymore), so to get better I need to increase my speed cap by following a high level 5k/10k training plan.  This will also give me a break from marathon training since it's been since Spring 2014 since I wasn't training for a marathon.


This - all of this. Also add the injury risk associated with speed work as an older runner, but I love my long runs.


----------



## Pernella

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...


Right now it's shorter runs, 3-5 miles. I'm two months post chemo and in radiation so these runs feel tough but manageable. It's enough time for me to get out there, clear my head and get a good sweat in but I can complete it without feeling defeated by all my treatments. The effects of treatment are more pronounced in longer runs (loss of stamina, joint pain, fatigue), they're present in the shorter runs but easier to push through


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> Well it looks like I won't be getting to run the Little Rock marathon in March after all. I had planned on signing up if my WDW marathon went well and while the race was awesome, Monday afternoon while DATW my IT band in my left leg started hurting. First time I've had pain in this leg. I'm pretty sure it is because I ran the opposite of the tangents (most of the race I was on the far right side of the road). Then we spend a week walking around the parks and it is pretty painful. Looked up a bunch of stretches, etc. to help because I don't have $$ for PT. Hopefully they will help. Feel free to chime in with anything you guys have done that has helped! I'm pretty bummed at the moment.


I'm in a near-constant battle with ITBS thanks to scoliosis, so I sympathize! Rest is best: no running until that knee pain is gone! Short term, I need to work out the tension, so foam rolling, and rolling on a wooden rolling pin to loosen the fascia. Long term, yoga, Pilates, and circuit-style strength training, plus foam rolling and stretching usually keeps it at bay. Hang in there!



Waiting2goback said:


> Fellow introvert?  Funny how those of us introverts that are on here, of which there are many, all love such a busy place like WDW isn't it?


In Myers-Briggs, I come out dead even Introvert and Extrovert! I always say, "I LOVE being around people! Until I don't."  I'm much happier socializing in small groups of 1-3. But a lot of noise is hard for me in general, and my son is a true introvert all the way, so we do Disney in small doses: in and out of a park in less than 3 hours, typically!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...


*ATTQOTD: * I looooove speed work, especially Tabata workouts! But oddly enough, long, slow runs are a close second.
For least favorite, it's a toss up between strength training and tempo runs; hate them about equally, but at least I routinely _do_ ST; I avoid tempo runs at all cost. Which is why I don't have anything to submit for PoT at the moment.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I love a 6-8 mile run.  When I'm training, that's a distance that requires to be out there for awhile, but not so long that I'm really tired out by the end.  Long enough to get that real sense of accomplishment, but not be wiped out.  It's energizing rather than tiring.



Hannahinwonderland said:


> Keeping up with running is really hard. I seriously admire you all. It's been a week and I'm already hitting a wall. It's not just running, but exercise in general.
> 
> There's no time, the weather's bad, my foot hurts...name it, I've made an excuse about it. Ugh.



We've all been there.  The first few weeks are the worst, but you can do this!  Just keep telling yourself that one of these days you'll suddenly realize, hey that wasn't difficult at all and I'm looking forward to doing it again.  It may seem crazy now, but that moment will come!


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...





rteetz said:


> Hmmm.... good question. Short runs are nice. I also like the satisfaction of a long run as well. Of course my favorite workouts are the race itself since that's where all the training pays off.



I agree with @rteetz on this one, the long runs are satisfying, the short ones can be really fun as I can mix up routes and tempo. I can't say I really look forward to them as they are just part of my routine so I agree the race is the big payoff and what I look forward to the most.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I think I like the long runs the most, especially when you get in a groove where you're not thinking about anything...in the zone...moving mediation. I really loathe any form of speed work. I know I need it, but I'm not very good at including this in my routine on a regular basis.

Hey, also, anyone ever run the Detroit Marathon? @Baloo in MI ??


----------



## JulieODC

ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  I love a 6-8 mile run.  When I'm training, that's a distance that requires to be out there for awhile, but not so long that I'm really tired out by the end.  Long enough to get that real sense of accomplishment, but not be wiped out.  It's energizing rather than tiring.



This exactly -- a good feeling of accomplishment, I can do it around town easily, and I can still parent and go about my day afterwards without feeling wiped!


----------



## LSUlakes

I have a little project I need some help with. To keep it short, a family member is telling me tales about a trip they have planned and I know what I am being told is a lie, I just want to know by how much. It includes a stay at the Bay Tower Villas during Easter. The problem is I can not find a date that this room is available to even compare. If someone out there knows how to find this information, please send me a PM and I can give more details, or if you know of a way I can price out a trip for a room thats not available. 

Sorry for the hijack, please resume running discussions!


----------



## LSUfan4444

LSUlakes said:


> I have a little project I need some help with. To keep it short, a family member is telling me tales about a trip they have planned and I know what I am being told is a lie, I just want to know by how much. It includes a stay at the Bay Tower Villas during Easter. The problem is I can not find a date that this room is available to even compare. If someone out there knows how to find this information, please send me a PM and I can give more details, or if you know of a way I can price out a trip for a room thats not available.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack, please resume running discussions!



Did they book direct through disney or are they renting DVC points?


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...


This changes from week to week for me. Some weeks I really enjoy my slow recovery runs and then other times I feel the need to get out there and just run fast. Then there are the times when outside factors come into play, like when I need to get away from the house for a while, in that case I look forward to my long run. My least favorite runs are the ones when something is going on at home or before we leave for a trip. I am so anxious to get on with the day that I can't focus on what I need to be doing.


----------



## LSUlakes

LSUfan4444 said:


> Did they book direct through disney or are they renting DVC points?



Direct


----------



## croach

ATTQOTD: workout out I enjoy the most is probably a mid distance run(8-10 mikes) at marathon pace or a little slower. They're long enough and challenging enough without wearing me out like long runs or threshold repeats. But I do also enjoy track work because it allows to do some fast running in short bursts. Enjoy the least are threshold repeats because I suck at them.


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...



My favorite are speed workouts for some reason.  The ones I hate most are tempo runs.  I think it's because I play head games with myself too much.


----------



## rteetz

Beer yoga anyone?

http://mashable.com/2017/01/18/beer...e/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link#DQjtG3sAHiqd


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> Beer yoga anyone?
> 
> http://mashable.com/2017/01/18/beer...e/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link#DQjtG3sAHiqd


No way am I ruining my beer with yoga.


----------



## Sailormoon2

ATTQOTD: I also love long runs and familiar landmarks and the beauty of the waterways in my city. But nothing is a better run for me than all of that AND a brightly shinning sun!!


----------



## CherieFran

ATYQOTD: The first race I spectated (accidentally) was the 2003 WDW marathon. It was my first trip to WDW and just happened to be marathon weekend. I thought it was so cool watching the runners go through Animal Kingdom and vowed to run it some day. Took 10 years to realize that goal!

ATTQOTD: I least look forward to any run that is on a treadmill, especially if it's an easy run where I don't have changing pace to distract me as much (tempo runs aren't quite so boring). I most look forward to any run outside unless it is super long.


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD:* My favorite are the long runs, although they are often the ones I have to talk myself into doing.  (Not so much because I don't want to run long, but more because I always have so much on my to do list.) Least favorite are hill repeats.  HATE THEM.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...
> 
> ATTQOTD: I really enjoy that satisfaction on completing a long run with a few mile at GMP. On the opposite end, 1/4 mile or 1/2 mile repeats are a form of cruel punishment, but are necessary to improve speed for shorter races.
> 
> 
> Going to get 5 miles in this evening on the treadmill when DW gets home from work tonight. Work is starting another fitness competition today which means we find out what the competition is going to be and weigh ins as well. With the time off from running I am as heavy as I have been in at least 4 years. Not that I need the competition to get me going, but its a added bonus as I drop some weight and a chance for prizes!



My initial reaction was, any workout that doesn't hurt.  But, I really like the 8-10 mile distance workouts.  My worst workout is probably hill work.  I judge by the amount of F-bombs I drop while I am doing it.  Hill work always gets more than speed work.  I am often like, *** am I doing this for?  



LSUlakes said:


> I have a little project I need some help with. To keep it short, a family member is telling me tales about a trip they have planned and I know what I am being told is a lie, I just want to know by how much. It includes a stay at the Bay Tower Villas during Easter. The problem is I can not find a date that this room is available to even compare. If someone out there knows how to find this information, please send me a PM and I can give more details, or if you know of a way I can price out a trip for a room thats not available.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack, please resume running discussions!



You could either call the reservation line, they'll be able to get you a rate even if it's booked, or you could go to David's DVC calculator site and price it out on their.  It's not an exact price but it give you a good idea how much it would be if you don't wanna spend the time on the phone.  

Accountability:
Diet- epic fail today!   I took the day off from exercise as well as tomorrow is going to be a run day.


----------



## Waiting2goback

@huggybuff- you have to stop telling yourself you can't do a distance just because you can't finish it strong.  Nobody finishes a new distance strong with they first start out.  You just need to accept that and keep fighting.  Eventually you just get stronger.  Running these distances is NOT EASY!  You just get stronger.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> I can vouch for the going crazy when you cant run part. It's amazing how much better I feel and how much happier I am when running consistently.



I can vouch for that too!  It's my therapy, and I haven't been able to do it as much in the past 2 years as I would have liked.  It definitely shows.


----------



## Baloo in MI

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: I think I like the long runs the most, especially when you get in a groove where you're not thinking about anything...in the zone...moving mediation. I really loathe any form of speed work. I know I need it, but I'm not very good at including this in my routine on a regular basis.
> 
> Hey, also, anyone ever run the Detroit Marathon? @Baloo in MI ??



I ran Detroit in 2015.  It was a really nice race.  Fun to run internationally, as you will go into Canada during the race.  You do have to have either an enhanced drivers license or a passport.  The tunnel coming back into the Deroit is tricky though.  It is a long down hill and if you are not careful (I wasn't) you can really pick up the pace through this section (about mile 10-12ish) and then pay for it later in the race.  I really enjoyed the race, good support, great crowds.  Let me know if you have any specific questions.  It was a great prep for my first Dopey last year.  I would recommend the race.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...



What I look most forward to and least forward to really changes by the day.  I enjoy most workouts, from different running workouts to the gym and cross-training but any that I an doing a long string of gets old.  If I'm in the midst of marathon training I start to get tired of another long run and long for some extra cross training time.  When I'm in post marathon recovery I get tired of the cross-training and want to just get out and plug along on the road for an hour.

I rarely get tired of cycling but once I start increasing my triathlon training that might change slightly.  I also really like finding new places to run.  If anything another run around the neighborhood is what I get tired of quickly.  

I have also noticed that I get a little bump in pace on new routes.  I don't know if I just get too into auto-pilot when I'm on a course I run all the time or what but I find it harder to push the 200th time I do my standard 6 mile route than a new route somewhere I've never been.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  My favorite workout is the long trail run.  I love cruising along and letting regular life kind of slip out of my mind and just focus on a podcast or just quiet running.  I really struggle with speed work for a couple of reasons, one I am a big guy and I really feel the workout in my knees and hips; and two I have slowed a lot over the years; at one point in my life I was actually a fast track athlete and would have run circles around the runner I am now.  It is hard at times to let it go and simply be happy with what I can do now.  I should know better!


----------



## KSellers88

@LSUlakes I have some updates to my runs, please!

1/14 - ksellers88 - MLK 5K finished in 23:34 - PR!!
1/28 - ksellers88 - Callaway 5K, not half marathon (oops! and NG)
11/4 - ksellers88 - Rock and Roll Savannah Marathon (goal is to finish since it is my first)


----------



## LSUlakes

KSellers88 said:


> @LSUlakes I have some updates to my runs, please!
> 
> 1/14 - ksellers88 - MLK 5K finished in 23:34 - PR!!
> 1/28 - ksellers88 - Callaway 5K, not half marathon (oops! and NG)
> 11/4 - ksellers88 - Rock and Roll Savannah Marathon (goal is to finish since it is my first)



Congrats on the PR!!! I've corrected and added the other race. Thanks for letting us know how it went!


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do you go to race just to watch?



Years ago I ended up at Disney on marathon day and I had no clue what was going on. Once I asked and found out I really wanted to run at Disney, but life was a little too busy at the time. It was really inspiring though! This year I made a plan to be at Epcot for marathon day just to watch. I absolutely loved every minute of it and plan to do the same next year. I may have to start finding races to just watch now... 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of workout do you most look forward to? Which type is your least favorite? Examples are long run, recovery run, tempo, repeats, ect...



I really enjoy long runs. The last month or so though I have ended up getting a horrible headache and congestion afterwards that wipes me out for the day.￼￼  After trying some things and researching like crazy I figured out I am much more susceptible to allergies during a long run versus a short one. So last weekend I did my longest running to date on the treadmill and felt great the whole time and afterwards! Yay and boo all at once!  At least I don't have to dread the aftermath of  my long runs anymore... just the treadmill.


----------



## Miranda

HomeiswhereMickeyis said:


> Years ago I ended up at Disney on marathon day and I had no clue what was going on.


I guess that I did kinda sorta spectate the marathon one year.   We never stopped and watched but we were on a family Disney vacation while I was in college in 1998 and we happened to be there during marathon week/weekend.  We had no idea there was a race there let alone that it was going on that week.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

KSellers88 said:


> @LSUlakes I have some updates to my runs, please!
> 
> 1/14 - ksellers88 - MLK 5K finished in 23:34 - PR!!
> 1/28 - ksellers88 - Callaway 5K, not half marathon (oops! and NG)
> 11/4 - ksellers88 - Rock and Roll Savannah Marathon (goal is to finish since it is my first)


Congratulations on that great PR!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@LSUlakes I have some upcoming races that can be added to the list:
February 11th-(Below) ZERO 10K -Hopeful time 58:00
March 6th-Hypothermic Half-Marathon-Anything sub-2 hours 
**Can you tell form the names that I live in a COLD climate!!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

ATTQOD: I also like the Long Run, but honestly I hate it until I get out and start the run.  I really need to have my head in the right place leading up to some of those long marathon training runs.  I also love the trails, gives me plenty of hillwork whether I want it or not and it also forces me to run at a slower pace.  Best recovery out there.



Baloo in MI said:


> I ran Detroit in 2015.  It was a really nice race.  Fun to run internationally, as you will go into Canada during the race.  You do have to have either an enhanced drivers license or a passport.  The tunnel coming back into the Deroit is tricky though.  It is a long down hill and if you are not careful (I wasn't) you can really pick up the pace through this section (about mile 10-12ish) and then pay for it later in the race.  I really enjoyed the race, good support, great crowds.  Let me know if you have any specific questions.  It was a great prep for my first Dopey last year.  I would recommend the race.



I have been thinking about doing this race for a number of years now but the timing has just never worked out.  Considering it once again this Fall.  Pretty much down to Detroit in October or Hamilton in November.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

I have officially signed up for two races so far this year, here they are...

3/26 - CheapRunnerMike - Around the Bay 30K - 2:05
6/18 - CheapRunnerMike - Ironman 70.3 Syracuse - World Championship Qualification


----------



## KSellers88

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Congratulations on that great PR!



Thank you so much! I was so excited!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you pay attention to weight fluctuations over the course of the week? How large of a difference either up or down you have seen in a weeks time?

ATTQOTD: Like a lot of QOTD's this one is coming from personal experience. With the time I took off from running recently I managed to gain several pounds (holiday food and booze). Tuesday morning I got on the scale at 227.7 lbs. On that day I also started tracking calories and continued my easy runs. Today I got on the scale and weighed 219.7 lbs. Since @Keels does not doing math thats 8 lbs. I am not starving myself, but allowing myself a balanced diet of 2,000 calories. I switched snacks from chips or whatever the vending machine had with a coke, to strawberries and water. Sausage biscuit from MacDonald's for breakfast to a protein shake... in other words better calories. In 24 hour periods I've seen my weight move near 10 lbs, but that only occurred when I went out for a 15 mile run or longer in warmer temps, and by the next morning I had hydrated enough to get back to or near where I was prior to that run. In my example from this week, 95% of the weight is likely to be water and the fact that i exercising and watching what I eat is helping me get back to the weight I am normally at 210 - 215. As a side note, its my goal to get to below 200 by July 2017.

Got my 5 miles in yesterday... late but done! Today is a rest day and plan on 7-10 miles tomorrow as a "long" run.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOD:  I like the long run once I am out there doing it.  I rarely look forward to it because I know it is going to take a chunk of time.  Weather plays a role also.  Super cold and windy and I really procrastinate.

I love 10 mile runs--that is my go to.  I can get that done in a little over an hour so it is relatively quick yet I get the satisfaction of doing double digits.


----------



## LSUlakes

Sailormoon2 said:


> @LSUlakes I have some upcoming races that can be added to the list:
> February 11th-(Below) ZERO 10K -Hopeful time 58:00
> March 6th-Hypothermic Half-Marathon-Anything sub-2 hours
> **Can you tell form the names that I live in a COLD climate!!



So where is home to have such cozy races? Do they normally live up to their name? Good luck on both on them!


----------



## Wendy98

Other ATTQOTD since I was behind: I do pay attention to my weight, even fluctuations during the week.  I *should* be able to figure out why (water retention, dehydration, bad food choices...).  When I sweat buckets during a workout, I am always trying to catch up with hydration.

I also pay close attention to my weight in general.  I race competitively and know where my weight should be for optimum performance.  Between major races, I am not as strict.  I am conditioning now for spring racing season and will drop 5-6 lbs.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pay attention to weight fluctuations over the course of the week? How large of a difference either up or down you have seen in a weeks time?



I do, but it's not a main concern. I follow a trend over the course of several weeks, not one by itself. I have a goal weight in mind for my A races and try to come close to that if I can. I don't starve myself to make it, though. Cutting back on beer usually does the trick. As for fluctuations in a week, I've gained and lost 8-10 pounds in a week before, mostly by eating a lot on vacation and then returning to normal habits.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I don't stress over my weight anymore because I am at a healthy weight. I am happy with what I see when I look in the mirror. I weigh 185 lbs and am just under 5'9", but I lift so am more muscular than normal. I am not "ripped", and have no desire to ever become so again. I only weigh myself twice/week, and that on Sundays before and after my long runs to monitor my hydration.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I do not own a scale, because I normally try to go off of how my clothes fit rather than weight. My main problem is that I tend to not eat enough to balance out the amount that I run, so I am using MyFitnessPal to try and ensure I get enough calories and protein each day. I have also tried to start lifting weights more to counteract all the running. I will weigh myself at my parents' house once a week just to make sure I haven't fluctuated too much. My weight is normally pretty consistent between 124 and 128 and has been for as long as I can remember (I am only 5'4").


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Went on my first run with my older son today. He wants me to train with him for the next few weeks as he decides whether or not to give running a serious try. Let me just say that I forgot how great it is to be young. He is fast right now, having NEVER run before. 

We did the normal 2 mile run/walk for first time runners. I made him run slowly at first until it became clear that a 10 minute/mile pace for 60 seconds was doing nothing for him. We finished with him doing 7:30 paced intervals. He had fun and we are seriously talking about which race he will run now, not if he will run.


----------



## LSUlakes

BuckeyeBama said:


> Went on my first run with my older son today. He wants me to train with him for the next few weeks as he decides whether or not to give running a serious try. Let me just say that I forgot how great it is to be young. He is fast right now, having NEVER run before.
> 
> We did the normal 2 mile run/walk for first time runners. I made him run slowly at first until it became clear that a 10 minute/mile pace for 60 seconds was doing nothing for him. We finished with him doing 7:30 paced intervals. He had fun and we are seriously talking about which race he will run now, not if he will run.



Thats awesome stuff, really everything about it is!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pay attention to weight fluctuations over the course of the week? How large of a difference either up or down you have seen in a weeks time?



ATTQOTD:  I have found that there can be some significant fluctuation during the course of a week.  There are even some studies that can be found out there that have tracked typical weight fluctuations across a week's span.  Since I am more concerned with overall long term weight trends than short term, I established a routine as part of my weight loss program.  I weigh in on the same scale at the same time on the same day in the same clothes every week.  That controls as many variables as I realistically can and allows me to monitor week to week progress.  I think using the same scale consistently is also very important for comparability's sake.

As far as variability goes, I've seen as much as a ten pound variation from week to week in an extreme case.  I may be a special case, as I retain water and get edema in my legs if I don't take a diuretic on a daily basis.  If you retain any water like I do, that can quickly make several pounds' difference on the scale without affecting your actual fat content.  When I chaperone my wife's high school trips to Europe, we spend a lot of hours on a bus driving from location to location.  I don't like taking the diuretic on those trips for obvious reasons...  During them, I can feel my clothes get tighter and have seen 8-12 pound increases that went away in a week or two after returning to my normal routine and medication.  The bottom line is that you need to be aware of what is causing the apparent weight gain and be able to diagnose if it's real or transient.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pay attention to weight fluctuations over the course of the week? How large of a difference either up or down you have seen in a weeks time?



I monitor my weight on a daily basis.  I've seen my weight change as much as 10 pounds in a week and that typically occurs after a long run or marathon.  I'm usually much heavier post race and then within 2-3 days my weight drops back down.  My weight is typically 2.5 pounds heavier at night than in the morning.  I almost always follow a good diet regimen to keep a balance between maintaining weight and making strong gains during training.  I've found that eating more healthy food (and food in general, especially protein), then less has allowed me to actually lose weight (lost about 10 pounds) and make tremendous progress for racing.  During the early portion of my training, my calorie intake is around 2400.  During the heavy part of training (like the last 14-16 weeks before race day), my calorie intake is around 3000-3500 depending on the day.

I weighed 157 for my May marathon and 161 for the recent Disney marathon.  For the 2016 year, I was as low as 154 (when I got really sick) and as high as 167 (post-May marathon).  During the two weeks off of running after my marathon, I let myself make bad choices and eat more (not a ton, but more) junk food.  I usually don't gain any weight during this brief time period, but if I do I won't stress over it because it will come off with time during the next training cycle.  In total, I've lost as much as 100 pounds (now hovering around -94) from my heaviest weight of 255 in 2012 using this method.


----------



## LSUlakes

DopeyBadger said:


> I've lost as much as 100 pounds (now hovering around -94) from my heaviest weight of 255 in 2012 using this method.



We both started our journey at the same weight and nearly around the same time. My lowest was 205 for 55 total, but normal is a ave of 212.5 for 42.5. I think height is the difference between the two of us, but like me I would imagine that you feel a great deal of satisfaction and dropping the excess weight. Basically makes everything I do easier and feel so much better.


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pay attention to weight fluctuations over the course of the week? How large of a difference either up or down you have seen in a weeks time?


Nooooo.  I would drive myself insane.  I try to stick to once per week or once every few weeks.


LSUlakes said:


> ATTQOTD: Like a lot of QOTD's this one is coming from personal experience. With the time I took off from running recently I managed to gain several pounds (holiday food and booze). Tuesday morning I got on the scale at 227.7 lbs. On that day I also started tracking calories and continued my easy runs. Today I got on the scale and weighed 219.7 lbs. Since @Keels does not doing math thats 8 lbs. I am not starving myself, but allowing myself a balanced diet of 2,000 calories. I switched snacks from chips or whatever the vending machine had with a coke, to strawberries and water. Sausage biscuit from MacDonald's for breakfast to a protein shake... in other words better calories. In 24 hour periods I've seen my weight move near 10 lbs, but that only occurred when I went out for a 15 mile run or longer in warmer temps, and by the next morning I had hydrated enough to get back to or near where I was prior to that run. In my example from this week, 95% of the weight is likely to be water and the fact that i exercising and watching what I eat is helping me get back to the weight I am normally at 210 - 215. As a side note, its my goal to get to below 200 by July 2017.


Could be water weight? Salt? I think it's pretty common to see a big weight drop when you first start trying to make better choices (example: way back when I lost 30ish pounds doing Weight Watchers, before they ruined it, my first week I lost almost 6 pounds...which seemed like a lot for me since I'm 5'5".  It slowed down after that).


BuckeyeBama said:


> Went on my first run with my older son today. He wants me to train with him for the next few weeks as he decides whether or not to give running a serious try. Let me just say that I forgot how great it is to be young. He is fast right now, having NEVER run before.
> 
> We did the normal 2 mile run/walk for first time runners. I made him run slowly at first until it became clear that a 10 minute/mile pace for 60 seconds was doing nothing for him. We finished with him doing 7:30 paced intervals. He had fun and we are seriously talking about which race he will run now, not if he will run.


_Boys_...  That's awesome that he is enjoying it though!!


----------



## Nole95

My weight will fluctuate during the training cycle by as much as 5-10 pounds.  It really all depends on how hard I am trying.  Seems I cannot get it to ever go below 200, and if it does, it is for a brief time.  I eat fairly healthy, but the one thing I refuse to give up is my good beer and wine.  I know it probably does not help, but there are some things that are not negotiable for me.  When I am in the heavy part of my training I do limit my alcohol intake to Friday and Saturday.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> We both started our journey at the same weight and nearly around the same time. My lowest was 205 for 55 total, but normal is a ave of 212.5 for 42.5. I think height is the difference between the two of us, but like me I would imagine that you feel a great deal of satisfaction and dropping the excess weight. Basically makes everything I do easier and feel so much better.



Agreed.  I am only 6'0", and I also have a small frame (using the wrist, middle finger and thumb method).  I was carrying around a lot of bad weight and at my peak was around 35% body fat.  It's a world of difference between then and now.  I don't even feel like the same person.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pay attention to weight fluctuations over the course of the week? How large of a difference either up or down you have seen in a weeks time?


I honestly haven't weighed myself in maybe two months. I being as young as I am and active as I have been throughout my life up until this point, I haven't worried much about weight. Now I don't just eat crap all day and just hope my metabolism helps me out but I haven't been weight conscious yet. I am sure as I continue to get older that will change. My goal in life is to stay in shape. I obviously don't need to be crazy ripped or anything but I like to lift weights and I like to run so maintaining those two things and keeping myself heathy are things I want to continue to do.


----------



## roxymama

I'm 5'9" so I have to remind myself that I will be heavier than someone who looks identical to me but is only 5'2" etc just naturally.  It's hard because most articles about celebrities (or even runner girls), etc in magazines are referring to much shorter women than me.    
I used to be a lil obsessive about weight and over the last 5 years I've pretty much stopped scale watching for my own mental happiness.  I'll weigh myself every once in a while on whim but never when I'm in a bad mood.  I pretty much live in the 150-160 lbs range now and anything above or below that is atypical.  I did dip below that after my last training regimen but the holidays got me back to my "normal"
I'll see what my new half training does to me!

I more care about how comfortable I feel and how strong I feel and how my clothes fit than the scale number right now.


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> I more care about how comfortable I feel and how strong I feel and how my clothes fit than the scale number right now.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I used to pay close attention to my weight, and have stopped weighing myself daily.  My wife called me close to obsessed.  I will weigh once or twice a week now.  I know I don't eat as healthy as I could (mainly lunch), and I really don't want to give up my cokes!  During my just finished marathon training cycle, I did end up gaining about 3-5 lbs, and need to work on losing it again.


----------



## camaker

DopeyBadger said:


> Agreed.  I am only 6'0", and I also have a small frame (using the wrist, middle finger and thumb method).  I was carrying around a lot of bad weight and at my peak was around 35% body fat.  It's a world of difference between then and now.  I don't even feel like the same person.



I'm right there with you guys.  I am 5'10" or so and a medium frame using the wrist, middle finger and thumb method.  My peak was at 335 lbs before I decided enough was enough.  I was able to get down to 179 at my lowest for ~156 lbs total loss.  I actually felt too thin at that weight and, ironically, still fell into the overweight category.  Since the initial loss it's been a slow drift back up to about 210 lbs.  I'm working to get back to the 185-195 lb range right now, which I think is probably the right place for me long term.  I'm also hoping dropping that 15-20 lbs will help out with some of the knee pain issues that have crept in as the distances have gotten longer.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pay attention to weight fluctuations over the course of the week? How large of a difference either up or down you have seen in a weeks time?



I weigh myself daily because it helps me to gain a better understanding of what seems to be working for me and what doesn't. When I wait for a week or two, I tend to get discouraged if I don't see a drop that corresponds with the effort I feel I put in. Weighing daily (usually two or three times at least) helps me avoid getting discouraged about my weight.

My biggest weight loss is always after vacation. I think it is primarily losing water weight during the next week that does it. I tend to make bad food decisions on vacation. Delicious ones, but bad.


----------



## roxymama

Ariel484 said:


>



I read an article a few years back about ways to relieve stress in everyday life.  And the #1 tip was "don't wear clothes that are uncomfortable."  IT'S SO TRUE!  So I swallowed my pride and went out and bought bigger clothes that felt and looked good on me.  And then I started my running journey and was Confident in how I looked in these new clothes that actually fit and then they all got too big on me!!  And people at work were making fun of my saggy baggy pants.  
So I purged my closet of things that weren't comfortable in the other direction.  And as I lost weight I just bought new clothes that were comfy for my new size.  
It cost $$ but I've been happier the comfier my clothes have been.  (don't worry, I donated not threw away)
And now that I've embraced athleisure for non-work (something I was too afraid to try when I was bigger) I've been muy muy happy!!


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> I more care about how comfortable I feel and how strong I feel and how my clothes fit than the scale number right now.



Words of wisdom for all of us


----------



## Sailormoon2

CheapRunnerMike said:


> 3/26 - CheapRunnerMike - Around the Bay 30K - 2:05


Hurray for the Oldest Race in North America!! Good luck on the HILL!



LSUlakes said:


> So where is home to have such cozy races? Do they normally live up to their name? Good luck on both on them!


Ottawa, Canada. And it totally depends on the year, but I have done that 1/2 4x and all but 1 was definitely "hyprothermic", especially waiting for it to start.

ATTQOTD: I do weigh myself regularly and I am pretty consistent, which is funny since I have been wanting to lose the same 7lbs for more than a year, but just staying the same, so I guess despite weighing myself I really don't put any actual effort into changing


----------



## jhorstma

ATTQOTD:  I'm stuck at 200.  At 6'3" not an issue, but no matter how many miles I log this tummy still sticks around for the ride.  DW and DD keep talking about something called "crunches", but I eat plenty of Doritos and still have this tummy so I don't think they know what they're talking about...


----------



## roxymama

jhorstma said:


> ATTQOTD:  I'm stuck at 200.  At 6'3" not an issue, but no matter how many miles I log this tummy still sticks around for the ride.  DW and DD keep talking about something called "crunches", but I eat plenty of Doritos and still have this tummy so I don't think they know what they're talking about...


Crunch is the sound you make when you eat Doritos...obviously.


----------



## LSUlakes

Ariel484 said:


> Could be water weight? Salt? I think it's pretty common to see a big weight drop when you first start trying to make better choices (example: way back when I lost 30ish pounds doing Weight Watchers, before they ruined it, my first week I lost almost 6 pounds...which seemed like a lot for me since I'm 5'5". It slowed down after that).



I feel confident it water weight. The weekend in Houston was a lot of salty pasta, beer, king cake, beer, fast food for lunch to and from, ect. So, I am not completely shocked by the number, but I understand why. I'm on a balanced diet and exercising, so the water weight is coming off first. At best .5 of the 8 is actual weight I'm trying to lose. 



Nole95 said:


> My weight will fluctuate during the training cycle by as much as 5-10 pounds. It really all depends on how hard I am trying. Seems I cannot get it to ever go below 200, and if it does, it is for a brief time. I eat fairly healthy, but the one thing I refuse to give up is my good beer and wine. I know it probably does not help, but there are some things that are not negotiable for me. When I am in the heavy part of my training I do limit my alcohol intake to Friday and Saturday.



This is exactly what I consider normal when I just want to maintain. More so the good beer than wine. My drinking would be limited to Saturday post long run for tailgating purposes. 



gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD: I used to pay close attention to my weight, and have stopped weighing myself daily. My wife called me close to obsessed. I will weigh once or twice a week now. I know I don't eat as healthy as I could (mainly lunch), and I really don't want to give up my cokes! During my just finished marathon training cycle, I did end up gaining about 3-5 lbs, and need to work on losing it again.



My wife calls me obsessed about two things. *1 - Running. 2 - Disney* lol. Giving up coke is not that hard for me, its the two 12oz Red Bulls each day (sometimes more) that kill me more than anything. It's literally the worse thing I put into my body daily. I've said it before, but this time I mean it... The new diet will no longer include Red Bull at all! EVER!!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

roxymama said:


> Crunch is the sound you make when you eat Doritos...obviously.



Speaking of Doritos... does Taco Bell some make the Cool Ranch Doritos taco thingy? Ummmmm


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

ATTQOTD: I weight myself every day just as a reference point, or to keep me from going wildly out of control, but I officially weigh in on Saturday mornings as I am trying to still lose some weight. I have issues finding the balance of training nutrition and my slow metabolism and sweet tooth so I like those daily weigh ins to see what the fluctuations up and down may have been caused by. I can usually pinpoint what I did the day before to cause it so it helps. I don't worry so much about the ups and downs of the week, but do like to see the down on those Saturdays!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I think any woman in our society has felt the pressure to be a certain weight or to lose weight. It sucks! I try my best to stay away from all all that- though I definitely have my moments of weakness.  I try to focus on eating a few fruits and veggies, drinking my water, and exercising consistently.  Whatever my weight is after that, I'm going to be OK with (or at least really, really try!)

edit to add: so the answer is no.  I don't weigh myself very often at all.


----------



## PrincessV

*ATTQOTD:* Weight... at about-to-be-46, I've given up on ever being the weight I was at 20. It's just not going to happen. Plus, I was unhealthy then, living on fast food, booze and cigarettes. Nowadays, I keep a scale in the bathroom and check in every couple days: my weight varies by a pound or two, but has basically been the same for years. I pay more attention in the summer, when I'm burning through fluids like crazy on runs - it's totally the norm to lose a pound per mile on even short runs when I'm getting it done in 100* heat indexes, so I want to make sure I'm replacing adequately before, during and after runs.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pay attention to weight fluctuations over the course of the week? How large of a difference either up or down you have seen in a weeks time?



I barely remember to weigh myself once a week, there's no way I'd remember to weigh myself more than once a week (at least not with any consistency).
I do know that I tend to eat more on weekends because my days are less structured, so I usually weigh more Sunday-Monday than I do Thursday or Friday, but it's only like a 1-2 lb difference.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: I don't think I've weighed myself in almost 2 years.  My digital scale broke and I bought an old school one that, while not accurate, could help me figure out if I was going in the right direction post pregnancy.  I haven't weighed myself daily since my wedding.  I have no clue how much I weigh, though can usually guesstimate on how my clothes fit. I'm not a competitive runner so don't watch my nutrition either or count calories, my pre-10k dinner for SWLS was large chili cheese fries with onions! Yum!!!!  To be very honest, if I had a real digital scale again, I would probably easily get to a weight that's a little too low, so probably best not to have one.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Speaking of Doritos... does Taco Bell some make the Cool Ranch Doritos taco thingy? Ummmmm



I think those are gone, but have no fear. Their latest creation sounds just as good. 

https://www.buzzfeed.com/michelleno...ken-taco-shell?utm_term=.hbzaRaeRp#.udKl9le97


----------



## ZellyB

I focus on weight more than I should for sure, but have found I'm a bit better about it than in years past.  As I'm "maturing" I do find I'm less hung up on it from a vanity standpoint, but I do find that when I'm carrying around an extra 10-15 pounds (like I am now) it does impact my running, so I'm usually hoping to drop a bit of weight just so the running is improved.  I do tend to weigh a few times a week because I think having an awareness of where I am and if I'm trending one way or the other is good to know.  I don't worry about any minor fluctuations though from day to day, but rather any overall movement I note.

But I also really love food and I love to eat good food and I'm not going to deprive myself too much in search of some perfect weight.  I'm basically pretty much in the healthy range for someone my height and age, so anything I'm worried about is pretty minor.


----------



## roxymama

If anyone wants to lose 22 lbs in less than a week, may I suggest having a baby?  That was pretty crazy.

I won't mention how much I gained before that, but I always like to brag about the time I lost that much weight so quickly


----------



## Pernella

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pay attention to weight fluctuations over the course of the week? How large of a difference either up or down you have seen in a weeks time?


No. I don't think I run so much or hard enough to that keeping tabs on weekly weight fluctuations is necessary. I only know how much I weigh when I go to a doctors appointment. I mainly go by how my clothes fit. 

My mother in law signed me up for a 5k on super bowl Sunday. I didn't ask her to but it's a charity run benefiting the day program my developmentally delayed brother in law attends so I'm ok with it.


----------



## Pernella

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> I think any woman in our society has felt the pressure to be a certain weight or to lose weight. It sucks! I try my best to stay away from all all that- though I definitely have my moments of weakness.  I try to focus on eating a few fruits and veggies, drinking my water, and exercising consistently.  Whatever my weight is after that, I'm going to be OK with (or at least really, really try!)
> 
> edit to add: so the answer is no.  I don't weigh myself very often at all.


Yes! But I think I lucked out with a mother who doesn't give a fig what anyone thinks of her. She is "curvy,"wears no makeup, jeans and a t-shirt every day and is totally ok with herself. I've never heard her lament about her weight or go on some crazy diet/exercise plan. I had that social pressure to look a certain way but soon realized how my mother being comfortable with herself made her much happier than I was striving for an ideal. 

P.S. I really need to get the hang of multi quote


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Pernella said:


> Yes! But I think I lucked out with a mother who doesn't give a fig what anyone thinks of her. She is "curvy,"wears no makeup, jeans and a t-shirt every day and is totally ok with herself. I've never heard her lament about her weight or go on some crazy diet/exercise plan. I had that social pressure to look a certain way but soon realized how my mother being comfortable with herself made her much happier than I was striving for an ideal.


My mother too!  She really drilled the thought in our heads that if we ate healthy and were active, then whatever shape or size we were was great!  This reminds me how important it is to set a positive boyd image example for my daughter!


----------



## michigandergirl

Baloo in MI said:


> I ran Detroit in 2015.  It was a really nice race.  Fun to run internationally, as you will go into Canada during the race.  You do have to have either an enhanced drivers license or a passport.  The tunnel coming back into the Deroit is tricky though.  It is a long down hill and if you are not careful (I wasn't) you can really pick up the pace through this section (about mile 10-12ish) and then pay for it later in the race.  I really enjoyed the race, good support, great crowds.  Let me know if you have any specific questions.  It was a great prep for my first Dopey last year.  I would recommend the race.



Thanks Baloo! I did read about the passport requirement and mine expires this fall sometime, so I better renew soon.  Do you know if it typically sells out, and if so, how fast? Just wondering if I have some time to decide...


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I do weigh myself several times a week. I don't obsess over it, I know there will be 2 to 3 pound fluctuations. I really just like to know when the weight starts creeping up so I can do something about it right away, because now that I'm over 40, it is so hard for me to take that weight off again.


----------



## baxter24

Yesterday's question: I like long runs once I have started but more times than not, I am not pumped about the thought of getting it done.

Today's question: I don't weigh myself very often. Do I weigh more than i used to? Absoletely! But I am happy with how I feel and I try to stay active.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I weigh myself every day. After growing up very skinny (nickname of string bean, I grew to be 6'0" in 5th grade), and going through HS at about 150-155, I started putting on pounds during my freshman year of college.  You're supposed to do the 15 every year, right?  

I played a year of basketball at a D1 school, but was already starting to put on some pounds even during that freshman year because I went from being the star athlete in HS who played the entire game to riding the pine every game as a freshman. So, the only exercise I was getting was during practice, but once the season started, we did not practice nearly as vigorously as the preseason. I still kept eating like I was doing as much exercise as before, though. Then I decided to leave the team after my freshman year, and there was a lot of comfort eating. A LOT.

So, anyway, after like 15 years of creeping ever upward between college weight and then happy relationship weight, SO and I started losing weight together, and I'm still somewhere in the middle of that, and I weigh myself every day to keep on top of that. It's not a vanity thing, it's a health thing.  I don't know if 150-155 is attainable again, I'm 23 years older now, but right now my goal is to maybe land at 170.


----------



## gjramsey

For the Chevron Houston marathon, they had some scales set up in the convention center for the marathoners to weigh themselves before the race, and then again post-race.  I lost 4 lbs during the race, with the soaked with sweat clothes still on.  I talked to one runner that lost 11lbs.  One of the ladies I started with gained weight during the race, and they made he go to straight to medical, and didn't let her leave until her blood sugar was up.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: I weigh myself ~once a week or every few weeks. I would like to lose 10-15lbs (post-baby weight -- I miss those breastfeeding calories, just didnt adjust sufficiently when I stopped breastfeeding, and let it creep on). I can totally see how weight loss isn't a given for runners though -- very easy to "reward" yourself for a run, or let yourself lapse in terms of burning calories on off-days. 

Since the new year, I have been making more of a conscious effort to keep my calories intake lower. I do record my intake daily using MFP -- but haven't always been so serious about adjusting intake enough in relation to calories burned. I havent weighed myself this week -- but I was down 2-3 lbs a few weeks into January...

And, I am a nutritionist by training -- so absolutely know what to do, but still find it to be difficult, esp when aging/metabolism/pregnancies/stress --- and I love cooking, wine, food, etc.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pay attention to weight fluctuations over the course of the week? How large of a difference either up or down you have seen in a weeks time?


I do, I'm still losing weight at the slowest pace ever (55lbs over 3 years) so I weigh in daily. I usually start the work week about 5-8lbs heavier than I end it because I start to eat junk the moment I'm out of my regular routine.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pay attention to weight fluctuations over the course of the week? How large of a difference either up or down you have seen in a weeks time?



I rarely weigh myself.  If I notice a trend in my training pace I will jump on the scale to see if I'm a few pounds up or down depending on which way the pace is going just as an additional data point but over the past 13 or so years I think I've only seen about an 8 pound swing from my normal weight, 4 each way.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: I don't really weigh myself either. When I got back into marathon training in 2013 I was weighing myself daily because I was shedding pounds faster than I thought I would (I think I dropped 25 lbs during that cycle). Eventually all that stabilized and I think I stay +/- 5lbs depending on how i'm eating.


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pay attention to weight fluctuations over the course of the week? How large of a difference either up or down you have seen in a weeks time?



I have been weighing myself once a week, always on the same day and time. From one week to the next the largest fluctuation has been 4lbs, which I promptly regained the following week. I have no idea what that was about. I just got back from Anaheim on Tuesday night and I'm still bloated from all the food and alcohol and park time. (My feet do NOT want to be in these work shoes!) Can't wait to see what the scale says tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I weigh myself once a week, at the same time of day. I have been on a downward trend for the past few months, leading up to Marathon weekend. And I am happy to report that as of this morning I am again at my pre-Disney vacation weight! lol I just weighed in today for our Biggest Loser contest at work. I really only have about 5-6 lbs left to lose to be at my ideal weight but this seems to be the hardest 5 lbs to lose! I joined the contest for the weekly weigh in accountability.


----------



## Wendy98

gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:  I used to pay close attention to my weight, and have stopped weighing myself daily.  My wife called me close to obsessed.  I will weigh once or twice a week now.  I know I don't eat as healthy as I could (mainly lunch), and I really don't want to give up my cokes!  During my just finished marathon training cycle, I did end up gaining about 3-5 lbs, and need to work on losing it again.


Cokes?  I thought you said cookies.  You can keep your Cokes, I'll take the cookies!


----------



## croach

ATTQOTD: I weigh myself a few times a week because I think keeping my weight down helps me with running and also because when I weigh less I can eat/drink more. That's how it works right?  Which begs the question, do you eat to run or run to eat?


----------



## camaker

croach said:


> ATTQOTD: I weigh myself a few times a week because I think keeping my weight down helps me with running and also because when I weigh less I can eat/drink more. That's how it works right?  Which begs the question, do you eat to run or run to eat?



I am 100% on the run to eat side of things.  I enjoy both immensely, but running allows me to enjoy eating a bit more.  Eating a bit more definitely does not lead to more enjoyment of running, though.


----------



## ZellyB

Wendy98 said:


> Cokes?  I thought you said cookies.  You can keep your Cokes, I'll take the cookies!


----------



## gjramsey

Wendy98 said:


> Cokes?  I thought you said cookies.  You can keep your Cokes, I'll take the cookies!



Luckily, my 16 year old makes sure the cookies and ice cream don't stick around the house too long!  There have been several times my wife has bought ice cream for herself, and not get a single scoop.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I weigh myself everyday and can fluctuate 3-4 lbs throughout the week. I am in the "normal" BMI range, but wouldn't mind losing 5-10 lbs. My current weight seems to be my set point- it's pretty easy to maintain this weight with a good balance of decent eating and indulging.


----------



## Miranda

croach said:


> ATTQOTD: I weigh myself a few times a week because I think keeping my weight down helps me with running and also because when I weigh less I can eat/drink more. That's how it works right?  Which begs the question, do you eat to run or run to eat?


Run to eat for sure


----------



## jhorstma

gjramsey said:


> Luckily, my 16 year old makes sure the cookies and ice cream don't stick around the house too long!  There have been several times my wife has bought ice cream for herself, and not get a single scoop.


Sure - it was your 16 year old...


----------



## Baloo in MI

michigandergirl said:


> Thanks Baloo! I did read about the passport requirement and mine expires this fall sometime, so I better renew soon.  Do you know if it typically sells out, and if so, how fast? Just wondering if I have some time to decide...



No I do not believe it sells out very quickly.  I would bet you still have time to decide.  I have decided to go back to Grand Rapids this fall otherwise I would run Detroit again. I think it the same day this year?


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTTQOTD: I don't weigh myself at all and I don't own a scale.  The only time I know my weight for sure is when I go to the doctor.  My concerns around weight are solely about how it makes me feel and how it effects my running.  I know I have to be very concious of my diet and i pay attention to how I feel and how my clothes are fitting.  I know I will never be a thin guy, but I do hope to remain a fit and healthy guy.  I had to go gluten free this year as my body no longer can tolerate it.  This has really changed my diet, a lot less fast food and a lot less carbs. I know my wieght has changed some but mostly I just feel a lot better and I am happy with that.


----------



## LSUlakes

Since its basically Friday and looks like I will sleep in a little before my run, I'll go ahead and ask the "fun" QOTD now for Friday.

*QOTD: *Tell us about a unique Disney gift that someone has given you or you purchased as a gift to yourself. (A trip does not count)

ATTQOTD: My cousin (also a big WDW fan) gifted me two really cool gifts this Christmas. The first are some small candles that when burned have a scent unique to a area, ride, ect of the parks. The other thing he gave me is a key chain with the quote "Here you leave today and enter the world of yesterday, tomorrow, and fantasy.

In case anyone is wondering why i'm up near midnight, I decided today was a great day to start financially planning for baby #2 and looking to pay off a car, and 500 other scenarios. Its one of those things that once I start I must finish or will be up all night going over it in my head. Obviously something is wrong with me. 

Also, please excuse the many grammatical errors.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a unique Disney gift that someone has given you or you purchased as a gift to yourself. (A trip does not count)



This is a tough one! Most of my gifts tend to be Disney so there's a lot to choose from! I think I'll say the Waterford Wedgwood plate with the Disney cruise ships on it. It reminds me of my honeymoon. 

Well, my race tonight got moved to February 3rd due to a rocket launch at KSC that got rescheduled for tonight! I can't even be disappointed because it's such a cool reason to have a race postponed.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a unique Disney gift that someone has given you or you purchased as a gift to yourself. (A trip does not count)



I don't really receive any Disney gifts because I'm not a fanatic.  But my wife is so I have given her a few different unique Disney items.

My favorite was our 5 year anniversary present I gave her.  I used 1,296 pictures from our lives together from our wedding through year 5.  I hand placed each picture into powerpoint to make a giant 36x36 picture that when viewed close you can see the individual picture, but when viewed from a far it looks like the Disney castle.  It took about 400 hours to make because I hand chose each picture based on the structures within the picture to best match the needed structure (like windows, walls, bridges, water, etc.).  I then altered the color of every picture to make it smooth out into a giant picture.  I had it printed on museum quality paper, thus that it will maintain it's image in perfect condition for a minimum of the next 100 years.

Digital image:

 

Close up of printed image:

 

Picture of printed image:

 

Steph holding printed picture:

 

Picture from afar:

 

The other unique Disney item I gave my wife was a pair of custom made Toms for finishing the 2015 Disney HM.  I was so proud of her for training and running the race post-baby.  I chose the images and designed the shoes myself.  Then I had an artist on Etsy hand paint the shoes for me.  She's a big Aristocats fan!


----------



## Sailormoon2

This is the best Disney Gift, my sister took all my photos from W&D and made this medal holder collage!!


----------



## LSUlakes

DopeyBadger said:


> I don't really receive any Disney gifts because I'm not a fanatic.  But my wife is so I have given her a few different unique Disney items.
> 
> My favorite was our 5 year anniversary present I gave her.  I used 1,296 pictures from our lives together from our wedding through year 5.  I hand placed each picture into powerpoint to make a giant 36x36 picture that when viewed close you can see the individual picture, but when viewed from a far it looks like the Disney castle.  It took about 400 hours to make because I hand chose each picture based on the structures within the picture to best match the needed structure (like windows, walls, bridges, water, etc.).  I then altered the color of every picture to make it smooth out into a giant picture.  I had it printed on museum quality paper, thus that it will maintain it's image in perfect condition for a minimum of the next 100 years.
> 
> Digital image:
> 
> View attachment 216198
> 
> Close up of printed image:
> 
> View attachment 216199
> 
> Picture of printed image:
> 
> View attachment 216200
> 
> Steph holding printed picture:
> 
> View attachment 216201
> 
> Picture from afar:
> 
> View attachment 216202
> 
> The other unique Disney item I gave my wife was a pair of custom made Toms for finishing the 2015 Disney HM.  I was so proud of her for training and running the race post-baby.  I chose the images and designed the shoes myself.  Then I had an artist on Etsy hand paint the shoes for me.  She's a big Aristocats fan!
> 
> View attachment 216203



You win. I've done some really well thought out things for DW over the years but that's a solid gift.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Since its basically Friday and looks like I will sleep in a little before my run, I'll go ahead and ask the "fun" QOTD now for Friday.
> 
> *QOTD: *Tell us about a unique Disney gift that someone has given you or you purchased as a gift to yourself. (A trip does not count)



I don't really have any Disney gifts I've bought for myself or that anyone has given me, but I did send a good friend a Dopey-themed medal holder. Does that count?

Also, @DopeyBadger, very nice work on the collage!


----------



## cburnett11

DopeyBadger said:


> My favorite was our 5 year anniversary present I gave her. I used 1,296 pictures from our lives together from our wedding through year 5. I hand placed each picture into powerpoint to make a giant 36x36 picture that when viewed close you can see the individual picture, but when viewed from a far it looks like the Disney castle. It took about 400 hours to make because I hand chose each picture based on the structures within the picture to best match the needed structure (like windows, walls, bridges, water, etc.). I then altered the color of every picture to make it smooth out into a giant picture. I had it printed on museum quality paper, thus that it will maintain it's image in perfect condition for a minimum of the next 100 years.



That picture is absolutely amazing!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a unique Disney gift that someone has given you or you purchased as a gift to yourself. (A trip does not count)


A unique Disney gift. We are very close with our neighbors across the street. Last year the husband and old doctor battled Alzheimer's and sadly passed away. He was like a third Grandpa, just an amazing man always full of joy. Anyways after his passing husband daughter thanked us for being so nice to her parents and helping them out when we can. She gave me a drawing set that her father gave her from when he was a little boy. It's a Mickey Mouse drawing set that has to be 70ish years old. It's likely not worth much now due to it being used but the sentimental value will always be there.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

ATTQOD: Nobody has really gotten me anything, but for Christmas this year the kids both gave my wife Disney-themed gifts.  

My daughter painted this all on her own...





...and my son came up with this idea, again all on his own


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I got a shirt made by a shop on Etsy to wear on Princess weekend that has a picture of a Mickey bar and says "runDisney so I can eat Disney". I am so excited about it!


----------



## jhorstma

LSUlakes said:


> ...
> In case anyone is wondering why i'm up near midnight, I decided today was a great day to start financially planning for baby #2 and looking to pay off a car, and 500 other scenarios. Its one of those things that once I start I must finish or will be up all night going over it in my head. Obviously something is wrong with me...





DopeyBadger said:


> I don't really receive any Disney gifts because I'm not a fanatic.  But my wife is so I have given her a few different unique Disney items.
> 
> My favorite was our 5 year anniversary present I gave her.  I used 1,296 pictures from our lives together from our wedding through year 5.  I hand placed each picture into powerpoint to make a giant 36x36 picture that when viewed close you can see the individual picture, but when viewed from a far it looks like the Disney castle.  It took about 400 hours to make because I hand chose each picture based on the structures within the picture to best match the needed structure (like windows, walls, bridges, water, etc.).  I then altered the color of every picture to make it smooth out into a giant picture.  I had it printed on museum quality paper, thus that it will maintain it's image in perfect condition for a minimum of the next 100 years.


Psst - @DopeyBadger, now that you're done with that totally awesome anniversary present, @LSUlakes needs a spreadsheet...

ATTQOTD: Had a very nice and relaxing anniversary trip to Disney in 1994, staying at a surprisingly romantic treehouse villa.  DD was born in 1995.  I'm not saying if the math worked out, but...


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> You win. I've done some really well thought out things for DW over the years but that's a solid gift.



Thanks!  I'll admit it was done in secret and I started before our 4th anniversary.  My wife actually got really mad at me during that year I was making it because I was "always so busy with the computer".  Little did she know I was secretly working on an anniversary present every night for many months straight.  Every so often I get a gift right.



FFigawi said:


> Also, @DopeyBadger, very nice work on the collage!



Thanks!



cburnett11 said:


> That picture is absolutely amazing!



Thanks!



jhorstma said:


> Psst - @DopeyBadger, now that you're done with that totally awesome anniversary present, @LSUlakes needs a spreadsheet...





Ooofff... financial planning spreadsheets are not my forte, sorry @LSUlakes.  Although, I've only ever done one for my own finances so maybe it would be different with someone else's.  I tend to get in a "mode of perfection" with our financials.  It was decided about 4 years ago that I was to have nothing to do with them going forward because I couldn't handle it mentally.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I have countless Disney items around the house that have been gifted to me, but none really stands out in my mind. I get two different themed gifts - Disney and University of Alabama. I have only gifted Disney trips to others. My wife and I have paid for a number of Marching Band students and parents trips with the group when they were unable to afford them on their own. We have also gifted a few friends trips to WDW and runDisney race entry fees.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: I get a personalized Christmas ornament for each race weekend, and I have Disney-themed medal racks.


----------



## preciouspups

So, I haven't run in a week...today I figured I would go for a walk around the track.  Except that they took away the port a potties and I'd had three cups of coffee.  And then the medical tape on my wound was irritating me.  And the sand kept getting in my socks and starting blisters.  After a mile I called it quits and went to Starbucks.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a unique Disney gift that someone has given you or you purchased as a gift to yourself. (A trip does not count)


Not unique but my friend got me the runDisney shirt with Captain America on it. I'm very much in love with it. The most unique Disney gift I ever gave was to the same friend, it was a bulletin board for her pins with Figment (her favorite character) on it. I also made her a second one with the outlines of Goofy, Mickey, and Donald running with the runDisney logo for all of her runDisney pins.


----------



## baxter24

My favorite Disney gift is my Disney medal rack. 

@DopeyBadger, what a gift!  @LSUlakes, good luck with the budget! We jumped from one kid to three a couple of years ago. Bought a new house, a bigger car, and had to quit my job because even part time daycare was going to be more than my teaching job payed me. It's an adjustment but you can do it!


----------



## croach

Sailormoon2 said:


> View attachment 216204This is the best Disney Gift, my sister took all my photos from W&D and made this medal holder collage!!



I like your Pops as well as the holder! I need to get that Lumiere.


----------



## ZellyB

Wow @DopeyBadger that picture and those shoes are awesome!  Well done.

I don't have anything particularly unique, but I did buy myself a figurine of Mickey in a Santa coat holding a list and looking over a globe.  I love that thing!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a unique Disney gift that someone has given you or you purchased as a gift to yourself. (A trip does not count)



I ran the Tinkerbell half last year and when I went back to DL for the DLH they were selling the banners from Tinkerbell. So I bought one for myself to hang in our Disney room.


----------



## roxymama

I get gifted A LOT of Disney stuff because I've been a fanatic for a very long time.  So I'll just pick a couple that stand out.
When I first started dating my now husband he went on a family trip to Disney and brought me back an Arribas Bros. glass sorceror mickey and since I collect depression-era glass and love Disney...it just struck me as so thoughtful.  I figured he must actually really like me 
Not my pic...but looked a lot like this..





I also used to collect Disney cookie jars back when the Disney store used to have them all out on display all the time.  My Mom got me a very fancy Lalique Minnie/Mickey jar for my wedding day.





I think the most special is kind of Disney related.  Not sure if this counts.  On my honeymoon I fell in love with a fancy perfume in France in Epcot and kept smelling it but it was too rich for my blood.  During marathon weekend last year my mom-in-law and my husband were in cahoots and bought it for me behind my back.  My hubs sweated on the way home worried about airport security because he forgot and left it in his carryon.  So that's my fave EPCOT thing.


----------



## roxymama

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: I got a shirt made by a shop on Etsy to wear on Princess weekend that has a picture of a Mickey bar and says "runDisney so I can eat Disney". I am so excited about it!



I LOVE YOUR SHIRT!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a unique Disney gift that someone has given you or you purchased as a gift to yourself. (A trip does not count).



I don't know that they are really unique, but a couple of Disney related gifts I've been given that have really stood out to me are a Swarovski crystal Sorcerer Mickey from my wife and an "Every Mile is Magic" Allied medal holder from my brother and SIL.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a unique Disney gift that someone has given you or you purchased as a gift to yourself. (A trip does not count)



I was at Disney World the day they released the first set of Pandora beads, and since I was looking for Disney something to collect, I decided to start buying a bead on every trip. I figured I'd buy a cheap bracelet or necklace to put them on. Lo and behold, before my next trip, my parents told me to buy the Disney-exclusive bracelet and put it on their credit card as a graduation gift (I had just finished taking some night classes). I now have the bracelet and three beads, and I wear it somewhat regularly.

I think the gifts we give my mom are more fun, though. My sister and I buy my mom something for her kitchen every time we go to Disney. It started because one day I broke a trivet in the kitchen (I'm kinda klutzy sometimes), and then shortly after that we went to Disney and I saw a Mickey head trivet, so I had to buy it (to replace the one I broke). It spiraled from there. It's become such a thing that when my parents went to Disney a few years ago, my mom bought herself something for her kitchen.


----------



## roxymama

@DopeyBadger We have that same toy castle and horse stable at our house.  I like that it was included in your pictures for maximum disney-ness.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I love hearing about these cool Disney gifts!  I don't have a lot.  I do love my ornaments I get each trip.  And I either buy a mug there or make a personalized mug with pictures from our Disney trip.  It's always fun to drink my hot chocolate while reminiscing about a fun vacation!


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> @DopeyBadger We have that same toy castle and horse stable at our house.  I like that it was included in your pictures for maximum disney-ness.



My wife definitely "staged" that picture back in 2015 with those toys.  I really like that castle because the princess's each have "phrases".  I like the stable because of how the horses move down it with their clippity-clock.  Both are quite neat toys.


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a unique Disney gift that someone has given you or you purchased as a gift to yourself. (A trip does not count)



I have a silver ring that the BFF gave me a few years back. It's two interlocking Mickey heads. I think it's a sweet symbol of our friendship.


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> My wife definitely "staged" that picture back in 2015 with those toys.  I really like that castle because the princess's each have "phrases".  I like the stable because of how the horses move down it with their clippity-clock.  Both are quite neat toys.



We use the stable as a que-ing system for her lil people toys.  They line up and down the ramps for their turn to go meet princesses at the castle. I have NO IDEA where my kiddo would have come up with that scenario (sarcasm)


----------



## michigandergirl

Baloo in MI said:


> No I do not believe it sells out very quickly.  I would bet you still have time to decide.  I have decided to go back to Grand Rapids this fall otherwise I would run Detroit again. I think it the same day this year?



Yep, same day this year.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: In 2015, my coworker made me a Disney marathon countdown clock for my first marathon. I think that's the only Disney gift I've ever gotten, but I frequently buy myself things while in Disney. My latest splurge was a rather expensive cloisonné ornament from the China pavilion at Epcot.


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> We use the stable as a que-ing system for her lil people toys.  They line up and down the ramps for their turn to go meet princesses at the castle. I have NO IDEA where my kiddo would have come up with that scenario (sarcasm)



OMG, that's awesome!


----------



## croach

ATTQOTD: no recent gifts and most of the Disney stuff I buy is small or boring. But I did splurge a bit after finishing Dopey this year. I love the Art of Disney stores. One of favorite things to do at the parks. Weird maybe? Most stuff is too expensive to buy but I found this and really liked it.

 

Up is one of my favorite movies so I thought it was cool.


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> OMG, that's awesome!



Proof circa 2014:


----------



## Barca33Runner

croach said:


> ATTQOTD: no recent gifts and most of the Disney stuff I buy is small or boring. But I did splurge a bit after finishing Dopey this year. I love the Art of Disney stores. One of favorite things to do at the parks. Weird maybe? Most stuff is too expensive to buy but I found this and really liked it.
> 
> View attachment 216230
> 
> Up is one of my favorite movies so I thought it was cool.



Really cool piece. I love going into Art of Disney stores as well and am still looking for the prize that will spur such a purchase.


----------



## croach

Barca33Runner said:


> Really cool piece. I love going into Art of Disney stores as well and am still looking for the prize that will spur such a purchase.



They had some neat ways of showing your medals along with a sketch of whichever character was tied to your race. But you had give them your medals and there wasn't much chance of me giving those up.


----------



## Barca33Runner

croach said:


> They had some neat ways of showing your medals along with a sketch of whichever character was tied to your race. But you had give them your medals and there wasn't much chance of me giving those up.



I saw that, but I'm pretty set with how I display my medals. I'm looking for something with a little broader appeal. Just haven't found the right one.


----------



## tigger536

2017 races so far:

Hot Chocolate 15K (1/22/17), 90 min
Polar Bear 5K (1/29/17), 28 min
Dirty Spokes Heritage Park 7.5 mi trail run (2/11/17), NG
Dirty Spokes XTERRA Thrill in the hills 42K trail run (2/18/17), NG
Princess 5K, 10K, Half (2/24-26/17), NG (except characters)
Yeti Nightmare 6 mi trail (3/10/17), NG
Yeti Nightmare 10 mi trail (3/11/17), NG
Atlanta Publix Marathon (3/19/17), 4:45
Publix Savannah Women's Half (4/8/17), 2:15
Darkside 5K, 10K, Half (4/21-23/17), NG (except characters)
Kentucky Derby Marathon 4/29/17, 4:40
Tinkerbell 5K, 10K, Half (5/12-14/17), NG (except characters)
Hotlanta Half (6/11/17), 2:10
Peachtree Road Race (7/4/17), 60 min
Vinings 5K (8/12/17), 27.5 min
Area 13.1 Half (8/19/17), NG
DL 5K, 10K, half (9/1-9/3/17), NG (except characters)
Chicago Marathon (10/8/17), 4:35
Atlanta 10 Miler (10/22/17), 95 min
Battle at Big Creek 10 mi trail (10/29/17), NG
Wine and Dine 5K, 10K, half (11/3-5/17), NG (except characters)
Chicamauga Battlefield Marathon (11/11/17), 4:30
Atlanta Thanksgiving Half (11/23/17), NG
Barb's 5K (12/9/17), NG
Jeff Galloway 13.1 (12/10/17), 2:05

And some other trail races that I'm too lazy to look up the dates for right now.


----------



## 94bruin

DopeyBadger said:


> I don't really receive any Disney gifts because I'm not a fanatic.  But my wife is so I have given her a few different unique Disney items.
> 
> My favorite was our 5 year anniversary present I gave her.  I used 1,296 pictures from our lives together from our wedding through year 5.  I hand placed each picture into powerpoint to make a giant 36x36 picture that when viewed close you can see the individual picture, but when viewed from a far it looks like the Disney castle.  It took about 400 hours to make because I hand chose each picture based on the structures within the picture to best match the needed structure (like windows, walls, bridges, water, etc.).  I then altered the color of every picture to make it smooth out into a giant picture.  I had it printed on museum quality paper, thus that it will maintain it's image in perfect condition for a minimum of the next 100 years.




What an awesome picture!


----------



## McNs

Crazy week at work means I haven't been running . It's Saturday morning here in NZ and am enjoying a lie just a bit too much. Needed some inspiration to get up and out and have found it here catching up on everyone's activities!

Up and out now!


----------



## DopeyBadger

tigger536 said:


> 2017 races so far:
> 
> Hot Chocolate 15K (1/22/17), 90 min
> Polar Bear 5K (1/29/17), 28 min
> Dirty Spokes Heritage Park 7.5 mi trail run (2/11/17), NG
> Dirty Spokes XTERRA Thrill in the hills 42K trail run (2/18/17), NG
> Princess 5K, 10K, Half (2/24-26/17), NG (except characters)
> Yeti Nightmare 6 mi trail (3/10/17), NG
> Yeti Nightmare 10 mi trail (3/11/17), NG
> Atlanta Publix Marathon (3/19/17), 4:45
> Publix Savannah Women's Half (4/8/17), 2:15
> Darkside 5K, 10K, Half (4/21-23/17), NG (except characters)
> Kentucky Derby Marathon 4/29/17, 4:40
> Tinkerbell 5K, 10K, Half (5/12-14/17), NG (except characters)
> Hotlanta Half (6/11/17), 2:10
> Peachtree Road Race (7/4/17), 60 min
> Vinings 5K (8/12/17), 27.5 min
> Area 13.1 Half (8/19/17), NG
> DL 5K, 10K, half (9/1-9/3/17), NG (except characters)
> Chicago Marathon (10/8/17), 4:35
> Atlanta 10 Miler (10/22/17), 95 min
> Battle at Big Creek 10 mi trail (10/29/17), NG
> Wine and Dine 5K, 10K, half (11/3-5/17), NG (except characters)
> Chicamauga Battlefield Marathon (11/11/17), 4:30
> Atlanta Thanksgiving Half (11/23/17), NG
> Barb's 5K (12/9/17), NG
> Jeff Galloway 13.1 (12/10/17), 2:05
> 
> And some other trail races that I'm too lazy to look up the dates for right now.



Holy smokes!  That is a race calendar!


----------



## Anisum

@tigger536 I certainly feel like I've been slacking on my race signups now.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I have a low tolerance for "stuff" in my life, so I don't have much in the way of Disney stuff. I did get a TOT Hollywood Tower desk bell after finishing my first TOT 10-Miler and it sits on my desk at work. I didn't like any of the official race merchandise, so I got that instead to commemorate my first long distance race!


----------



## Wendy98

I don't like "stuff" either and I am in constant purge with crap around the house (thanks kids).  However, I do have a set of Waterford champagne flutes with Mickey and Minnie on them.  My friend gave them to me for my wedding for the champagne toast (19 years ago!).  I haven't used them since but can't part with them.  Maybe I can use them for beer?


----------



## LSUlakes

jhorstma said:


> Psst - @DopeyBadger, now that you're done with that totally awesome anniversary present, @LSUlakes needs a spreadsheet...
> 
> ATTQOTD: Had a very nice and relaxing anniversary trip to Disney in 1994, staying at a surprisingly romantic treehouse villa.  DD was born in 1995.  I'm not saying if the math worked out, but...



LOL! Got one going with projections for the next 5 years.



croach said:


> ATTQOTD: no recent gifts and most of the Disney stuff I buy is small or boring. But I did splurge a bit after finishing Dopey this year. I love the Art of Disney stores. One of favorite things to do at the parks. Weird maybe? Most stuff is too expensive to buy but I found this and really liked it.
> 
> View attachment 216230
> 
> Up is one of my favorite movies so I thought it was cool.



I like it!

@tiger536 I will add your list Monday when I get to a PC. That's a lot of racing!


----------



## tigger536

Anisum said:


> @tigger536 I certainly feel like I've been slacking on my race signups now.



@DopeyBadger and @Anisum I may have a sliiiiiiight race problem.

@LSUlakes thank you!!!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

tigger536 said:


> @DopeyBadger and @Anisum I may have a sliiiiiiight race problem.
> 
> @LSUlakes thank you!!!


Slight?


----------



## Baloo in MI

LSUlakes said:


> Since its basically Friday and looks like I will sleep in a little before my run, I'll go ahead and ask the "fun" QOTD now for Friday.
> 
> *QOTD: *Tell us about a unique Disney gift that someone has given you or you purchased as a gift to yourself. (A trip does not count)



ATTQOTD:  About 10 years ago a friend at work bought this really cool Disney Clock.  We talked Disneyland trips all the time and she saw it at a garage sale adn bought it for me.  I have never seen another one.  Still works and is in my hallway.


----------



## keahgirl8

DopeyBadger said:


> I don't really receive any Disney gifts because I'm not a fanatic.  But my wife is so I have given her a few different unique Disney items.
> 
> My favorite was our 5 year anniversary present I gave her.  I used 1,296 pictures from our lives together from our wedding through year 5.  I hand placed each picture into powerpoint to make a giant 36x36 picture that when viewed close you can see the individual picture, but when viewed from a far it looks like the Disney castle.  It took about 400 hours to make because I hand chose each picture based on the structures within the picture to best match the needed structure (like windows, walls, bridges, water, etc.).  I then altered the color of every picture to make it smooth out into a giant picture.  I had it printed on museum quality paper, thus that it will maintain it's image in perfect condition for a minimum of the next 100 years.
> 
> Digital image:
> 
> View attachment 216198
> 
> Close up of printed image:
> 
> View attachment 216199
> 
> Picture of printed image:
> 
> View attachment 216200
> 
> Steph holding printed picture:
> 
> View attachment 216201
> 
> Picture from afar:
> 
> View attachment 216202
> 
> The other unique Disney item I gave my wife was a pair of custom made Toms for finishing the 2015 Disney HM.  I was so proud of her for training and running the race post-baby.  I chose the images and designed the shoes myself.  Then I had an artist on Etsy hand paint the shoes for me.  She's a big Aristocats fan!
> 
> View attachment 216203



That is AMAZING.  Kudos to you for great gift giving!


----------



## jele30

LSUlakes said:


> I'm set up the same way but use the 235 which tracks steps and HR during the day. Turns that into calories burned then syncs and gives me a "credit" for those burned. I also thing it's double dipping from the run and counting the steps during the run, which allows for even more calories. Its not that big of deal really as I just watch what I am allowed - consumed and dont focus on the total it provides. I was just curious if there was a way to not let it credit me for the steps and HR stuff when not actually working out or running.



Getting caught up on the thread, so you may already have a solution.  I have the same watch and when I allowed the steps to be counted, I was pretty sure it was counting the steps for the run even though there is supposed to be an algorithm through Garmin/MyFitnessPal that corrects this.  The negative adjustment was one way to do it, but I just decided to turn off the step credit in MyFitnessPal.  I figure if I am more active on my nonrunning days (likely when Spring returns and I am walking more) I can change the MFP daily setting so it is more active.  Right now I have it set as the lowest as I work a desk job so most of my activity comes from exercise anyway which gets logged through the sync I have between MapMyRun (I can log the gym cross training in there), MyFitnessPal, and the watch (for the runs that I logged using the activity setting in the watch).  Hopefully, this all makes sense.


----------



## dis_or_dat

tigger536 said:


> 2017 races so far:
> ......
> 
> And some other trail races that I'm too lazy to look up the dates for right now.



  I'm exhausted looking at it!  You go girl!


----------



## LSUlakes

DW and I plus another couple who ran Boston in 2013, went and saw Patriots Day tonight. I will say it's a good movie, but it was difficult at the same time.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> DW and I plus another couple who ran Boston in 2013, went and saw Patriots Day tonight. I will say it's a good movie, but it was difficult at the same time.


Yeah, I don't watch movies that are that painful and so close to home. I know the story. I don't have any desire to relive it.


----------



## kleph

well. i slept in and didn't make it to the half i signed up for. usually i'd be upset about that but i've been seriously overworked recently and the extra sleep was _delightful_. i'll get the miles this weekend


----------



## Disney at Heart

tigger536 said:


> 2017 races so far:
> 
> Hot Chocolate 15K (1/22/17), 90 min
> Polar Bear 5K (1/29/17), 28 min
> Dirty Spokes Heritage Park 7.5 mi trail run (2/11/17), NG
> Dirty Spokes XTERRA Thrill in the hills 42K trail run (2/18/17), NG
> Princess 5K, 10K, Half (2/24-26/17), NG (except characters)
> Yeti Nightmare 6 mi trail (3/10/17), NG
> Yeti Nightmare 10 mi trail (3/11/17), NG
> Atlanta Publix Marathon (3/19/17), 4:45
> Publix Savannah Women's Half (4/8/17), 2:15
> Darkside 5K, 10K, Half (4/21-23/17), NG (except characters)
> Kentucky Derby Marathon 4/29/17, 4:40
> Tinkerbell 5K, 10K, Half (5/12-14/17), NG (except characters)
> Hotlanta Half (6/11/17), 2:10
> Peachtree Road Race (7/4/17), 60 min
> Vinings 5K (8/12/17), 27.5 min
> Area 13.1 Half (8/19/17), NG
> DL 5K, 10K, half (9/1-9/3/17), NG (except characters)
> Chicago Marathon (10/8/17), 4:35
> Atlanta 10 Miler (10/22/17), 95 min
> Battle at Big Creek 10 mi trail (10/29/17), NG
> Wine and Dine 5K, 10K, half (11/3-5/17), NG (except characters)
> Chicamauga Battlefield Marathon (11/11/17), 4:30
> Atlanta Thanksgiving Half (11/23/17), NG
> Barb's 5K (12/9/17), NG
> Jeff Galloway 13.1 (12/10/17), 2:05
> 
> And some other trail races that I'm too lazy to look up the dates for right now.


Wow! We are doing some of the same races again this year. Coming up is Thrill in the Hills, except I signed up for the half instead of the full. I'll look for you! Also Triple Peach (as soon as sign ups are available) and all three Wine and Dine, so I should find you somewhere in those 7 races! 
@LSUlakes  I'll get a list to you soon!


----------



## keahgirl8

BuckeyeBama said:


> Yeah, I don't watch movies that are that painful and so close to home. I know the story. I don't have any desire to relive it.



That's why I'm torn about seeing it.  I'm sure it's a great movie.  I wasn't there, nor do I personally (IRL anyway) know someone who was, but as a runner, I think we all felt it.


----------



## Dis5150

@LSUlakes Hope you and your family are safe! Should be a long night for both our states. Stay safe! And everyone else in Louisiana and Arkansas be safe tonight!


----------



## DIS-OH

*QOTD: *Tell us about a unique Disney gift that someone has given you or you purchased as a gift to yourself.

DH and I purchased a display poster of the USATF  certification survey of the 2015 Epcot area 10K course.  We found it at Theme Park Connection.  I assume it was on display at a race Expo.


----------



## rteetz

Interesting article about marathon cheating which I know can be a controversial topic.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...urphy-reveals-how-he-catches-cheaters-n707426


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> Interesting article about marathon cheating which I know can be a controversial topic.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...urphy-reveals-how-he-catches-cheaters-n707426



I saw a post of his the other day where he was busting people at a recent race in Arizona. While I couldn't think of spending my time chasing down cheaters, I appreciate his desire to so. And I can understand even less people who want a trophy or a BQ time so much they would resort to cheating.


----------



## Baloo in MI

rteetz said:


> Interesting article about marathon cheating which I know can be a controversial topic.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...urphy-reveals-how-he-catches-cheaters-n707426



There was a segment on the news this morning focused on marathon cheaters and Derek Murphy was interviewed.  They then interviewed a couple that were caught cheating.  Both ran a race but I guess the husband was faster and they had removed the chip from the wife's bib and added it to his.  He finished long before her and her time placed her in the top three I beleive.  For the interview they were shaded out and were using voice alteration, crazy.  The part I found most interesting was the exploration of the pressure runners feel to perform and how this could lead to cheating.  Made me think about this blog and how grateful I am that this is such a supportive community!


----------



## kristabelle13

LSUlakes said:


> The new diet will no longer include Red Bull at all! EVER!!!!



ugh. I'm on this train too.  I don't miss it now... I'll miss it when camping this summer. Maybe I'll make an exception...it's so much easier than camping coffee! 



DopeyBadger said:


> My favorite was our 5 year anniversary present I gave her. I used 1,296 pictures from our lives together from our wedding through year 5. I hand placed each picture into powerpoint to make a giant 36x36 picture that when viewed close you can see the individual picture, but when viewed from a far it looks like the Disney castle.



holy moly! This is BEAUTIFUL!

I caught up on the thread this week - some awesome questions - all very timely. But, sadly, was totally under the weather with some sort of chest cold/pneumonia. The worst. 

Re: the weighing everyday question: I just got one of the Withings smart scales and it is AWESOME. I have made it part of my day to get up and weigh myself. It helps keep me accountable and (if the number are correct...) gives me something to work toward whether it's losing more fat or gaining more muscle or whatever. 

Also, today I did my first race of the season - I had signed up for the 10K but downgraded to the 5K since, I thought it'd be best to cross the finish line while still breathing. Well, I walked the whole thing. I kept seeing people ahead of me in sight and reeled them in (including some run/walkers) and just was super focused on breathing and form and tangents (I read something on here about tangents last week and was like, yes. This is how I'm going to do this). It was a great feeling to push myself. My legs were saying run! (also awesome, since I haven't run in awhile) but my lungs were saying "yo, you had X-rays two days ago because you were worried about us - chill out". So I listened to my lungs. Seemed like the more important body part to listen to.  

Anyway, I PR'd. Which is not saying much since my only other 5K was at Disneyland when I stopped for a million pics lol. But you have to start somewhere   it also set a nice little baseline for me to improve on this year. 

Next race is middle of Feb - I'll have to do something up for @LSUlakes to add to the front page when I get the details sorted out. I also signed up for a running clinic but since I've been sick, I have arranged to defer til the next session at the end of March. Which is good, maybe I can get some more training in there in the meantime!


----------



## SarahDisney

Congrats on the PR, @kristabelle13!


----------



## FFigawi

croach said:


> I saw a post of his the other day where he was busting people at a recent race in Arizona. While I couldn't think of spending my time chasing down cheaters, I appreciate his desire to so. And I can understand even less people who want a trophy or a BQ time so much they would resort to cheating.



If you take a dive into his site, there's one couple who keep getting caught cheating over and over again. You'd think after being publicly busted several times, including for using a fake name, they'd give up.

I found this quote from the woman whose husband with her timing chip to be spot on. It's sad she felt so belittled by her so-called friends that she resorted to cheating. 

*I also hope that my poor judgement and lack of self worth will help other runners realize that their performance does not define them as a runner, but what does is their dedication, perseverance and integrity. *


----------



## jhorstma

rteetz said:


> Interesting article about marathon cheating which I know can be a controversial topic.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...urphy-reveals-how-he-catches-cheaters-n707426


It's interesting just looking at the Disney marathon results and seeing some of the folks who cut out the WWOS section - missing the 20 mile timing mat and ending up with a crazy negative split and finish time.  Like bib #25000 for instance...


----------



## Wendy98

I was a little surprised that there were so few timing mats at WDW.  I thought to myself that there were so many places to "cut corners", like that out and back stretch.  I thought for sure there would be a mat when I reached the turnaround point, but nope.  I guess since there isn't prize money involved, it isn't a crucial?  When I did Chicago, there were 10 timing mats including the finish line.  Boston is the same with a mat every 5k and the half point (this is great when analyzing your race later).

Interesting, when looking at results I see people that are missing a time from a mat.  It never occurred to me that they skipped the WWOS section!


----------



## FFigawi

Wendy98 said:


> Interesting, when looking at results I see people that are missing a time from a mat.  It never occurred to me that they skipped the WWOS section!



There are more than a few who appear to have cut the out-and-back section or WWoS. I think most who did were scared of getting swept, but there are a few under BQ time who cut too.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Cheaters don't bother me. Not just in the running world, but anywhere. I can't really explain why except to say that it is none of my business and doesn't effect me. I am just happy that I have never felt the need to do so.


----------



## croach

FFigawi said:


> If you take a dive into his site, there's one couple who keep getting caught cheating over and over again. You'd think after being publicly busted several times, including for using a fake name, they'd give up.
> 
> I found this quote from the woman whose husband with her timing chip to be spot on. It's sad she felt so belittled by her so-called friends that she resorted to cheating.
> 
> *I also hope that my poor judgement and lack of self worth will help other runners realize that their performance does not define them as a runner, but what does is their dedication, perseverance and integrity. *



Pretty sad that her like you said "so-called friends" would make her feel that way.


----------



## baxter24

FFigawi said:


> There are more than a few who appear to have cut the out-and-back section or WWoS. I think most who did were scared of getting swept, but there are a few under BQ time who cut too.



I saw a couple of people cross the road before heading into WWoS. Figured at first they were just stopping on that side of the road to stretch or whatever but then just kept on going towards Sarge and that hill. Really surprised me to see it as they were in no way in danger of being swept but who knows why they decided to do it.


----------



## Nole95

There are definitely multiple points on the WDW Marathon course where it would be quite easy to cheat if you were so inclined.  Pretty much anywhere along Osceola Parkway is fairly easy.  As others have pointed out, with the number of people entering and exiting WWOS, it would be simple for anyone to just briefly stop to "rest" before hopping over to the other side of the course to continue on.

I have zero respect for anyone who cheats in a race like this or in general.  As the article pointed out, these cheaters might be depriving others of their rightful place in a race like Boston.  If a race is officially sanctioned as a BQ race, then I think those race organizers should do everything in their power to minimize cheating.  Extra timing mats, timing mats where runners might not expect them, etc.  This guy has shown that is not really that hard to catch cheaters.  The ones he usually does catch seems to be so obvious that there is no doubt that they cheated.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I missed the first timing mat (or it didn't register) during my first marathon when I finished in over 7 hours. I definitely traversed the entire course that day, so I'm not sure how it happened (maybe congestion at the beginning of the course?). Just to say, it is possible not to register on a timing mat without having the intention to skip over it.

That said, I'm sure that there are plenty of people who take advantage of one (or more) of the numerous opportunities at Disney to cut some mileage out of their "marathon". Don't understand it, but ultimately it doesn't affect me so I don't really pay attention.

ETA: I am not talking about people cheating to achieve qualifying times, awards, etc. That bothers me because it is actively taking something from someone else who actually deserved it. I may be wrong but I don't think cheating is going on for that purpose at Disney.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?

ATTQOTD: I have once, and it was more of a dry heave than anything actually coming up. This was way back in my cross country days and happened during our first race of the year when its still very warm.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?



I have not vomited after a run, but I have come close a few times in my team sports days.  The best example of leaving it all on the course I have is from my PR marathon in November.  The course was hilly and some especially bad hills late in the course really took a toll on my legs.  When I crossed the finish line and slowed down, everything spun and my legs just didn't want to hold me up any more.  I had to catch the chute railing to stay upright.  After a little assistance to the medical tent, I was fine after a bottle of water and 15 minutes of sitting or so.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?



I've never vomited in the immediate aftermath of any run. I do sometimes get violent migraines 4-5 hours after I've done a long run. It's not consistent enough for me to believe it is entirely because of running, but it seems too coincidental for there not to be some causality. I heavily monitor my fluid intake during runs because I believed it may have been caused by dehydration or hyponatremia, but I can't really find anything that consistently works or doesn't work to prevent them.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?


Nope. I would stop first if possible. I can't deal with vomit.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Nope, but I have dealt with getting lightheaded and feeling extremely nauseous afterward.


----------



## jmasgat

kristabelle13 said:


> Also, today I did my first race of the season - I had signed up for the 10K but downgraded to the 5K since, I thought it'd be best to cross the finish line while still breathing. Well, I walked the whole thing. I kept seeing people ahead of me in sight and reeled them in (including some run/walkers) and just was super focused on breathing and form and tangents (I read something on here about tangents last week and was like, yes. This is how I'm going to do this). It was a great feeling to push myself. My legs were saying run! (also awesome, since I haven't run in awhile) but my lungs were saying "yo, you had X-rays two days ago because you were worried about us - chill out". So I listened to my lungs. Seemed like the more important body part to listen to.
> 
> Anyway, I PR'd. Which is not saying much since my only other 5K was at Disneyland when I stopped for a million pics lol. But you have to start somewhere   it also set a nice little baseline for me to improve on this year.




Congratulations!!! For sure, on the PR, but more importantly on getting out there smartly (I admit, I probably would have bailed). It sounds like it was a dream race--from reeling people in to the wonderful feeling of wanting to run.  Hope you recover quickly and good luck with your upcoming training.


----------



## FFigawi

Barca33Runner said:


> I missed the first timing mat (or it didn't register) during my first marathon when I finished in over 7 hours. I definitely traversed the entire course that day, so I'm not sure how it happened (maybe congestion at the beginning of the course?). Just to say, it is possible not to register on a timing mat without having the intention to skip over it.
> 
> That said, I'm sure that there are plenty of people who take advantage of one (or more) of the numerous opportunities at Disney to cut some mileage out of their "marathon". Don't understand it, but ultimately it doesn't affect me so I don't really pay attention.
> 
> ETA: I am not talking about people cheating to achieve qualifying times, awards, etc. That bothers me because it is actively taking something from someone else who actually deserved it. I may be wrong but I don't think cheating is going on for that purpose at Disney.



Two things. One, some of the people he found cheating at Disney seem to have done it for getting a BQ. Two, you're absolutely right about how it's possible to miss a mat or not have your time recorded accidentally. It's when the pace where the mat was missed drops significantly where it becomes more apparently done intentionally. I bet your pace was relatively even all course long. With some of the cheaters showing a pace of sub-6 or even sub-5 in between where the mat was missed, I'm pretty sure that's done on purpose by course cutting.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?



Yes, but not since high school lacrosse practice. I'm much more likely to feel or be sick after a hard swim or a hard bike than a hard run. The one time I threw up after running was because after 56 miles, my body had had enough.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Interesting article about marathon cheating which I know can be a controversial topic.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...urphy-reveals-how-he-catches-cheaters-n707426



Nice link. It seems that either this guy or another one appear in news articles every so often about catching cheaters. If you will cheat a road race, what else are you willing to do? 



jhorstma said:


> It's interesting just looking at the Disney marathon results and seeing some of the folks who cut out the WWOS section - missing the 20 mile timing mat and ending up with a crazy negative split and finish time.  Like bib #25000 for instance...



 



Wendy98 said:


> I was a little surprised that there were so few timing mats at WDW.  I thought to myself that there were so many places to "cut corners", like that out and back stretch.  I thought for sure there would be a mat when I reached the turnaround point, but nope.  I guess since there isn't prize money involved, it isn't a crucial?  When I did Chicago, there were 10 timing mats including the finish line.  Boston is the same with a mat every 5k and the half point (this is great when analyzing your race later).
> 
> Interesting, when looking at results I see people that are missing a time from a mat.  It never occurred to me that they skipped the WWOS section!



I like having the multiple mats for those tracking you, and also for analyzing the race. 

My weekend of running did not go as planned. I got a little 3 miler in Saturday night and wanted to run Sunday morning. I had DD with me and it was raining Sunday morning and then the wind was blowing 20 MPH. Pushing a stroller is like having a sail, but it only works against you. A tail wind does not seem to make it much easier.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?


Not during a running event or training run no. During football a workout yes...


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?



No, I haven't vomited due to running. I did get a scary sunburn in Jamaica when I walked a marathon and also took in too much water. I was a mess at the end.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Nope!


jhorstma said:


> It's interesting just looking at the Disney marathon results and seeing some of the folks who cut out the WWOS section - missing the 20 mile timing mat and ending up with a crazy negative split and finish time.  Like bib #25000 for instance...


Wow, that one is super obvious.  2:18 half split and then a net time overall of 3:58...NOPE.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?


Many times, dating all the way back to sprint drills for HS football. I have never done so in a race, but I have during speed workouts. My mantra used to be, if you aren't puking, you aren't trying. That is what enabled me to run sub-5 minute miles in my youth. 

Now, no. The risk of injury keeps me from pushing myself that hard anymore.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Ugh...yeah.  I definitely was at the point of almost puking after I crossed the finish of my 5k PR this Fall.  I took over a minute off my time because I was doing so well up through the second mile that I just decided to go all out.  I maybe pushed too hard at the end cause when I stopped moving I had to FIGHT not to do it.  I didn't...phew.  
That being said I will cop to puking on multiple occasions in college crew after races where I did empty my tank..but I honestly think about 90% of those is because I was on the verge and then saw or smelled someone else doing it.  I can't handle seeing someone else doing it!

This post makes me sound like a really lovely person.  Please still come hang out with me in corrals.  I promise to hold myself together!!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?


Numerous times!!! In a sick and twisted way, I consider it a badge of honor-at least I know then, I really gave it my all! LOL!


----------



## croach

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: Ugh...yeah.  I definitely was at the point of almost puking after I crossed the finish of my 5k PR this Fall.  I took over a minute off my time because I was doing so well up through the second mile that I just decided to go all out.  I maybe pushed too hard at the end cause when I stopped moving I had to FIGHT not to do it.  I didn't...phew.
> That being said I will cop to puking on multiple occasions in college crew after races where I did empty my tank..but I honestly think about 90% of those is because I was on the verge and then saw or smelled someone else doing it.  I can't handle seeing someone else doing it!
> 
> This post makes me sound like a really lovely person.  Please still come hang out with me in corrals.  I promise to hold myself together!!!



It sounds hanging out with you at the start of the race isn't the issue....


----------



## roxymama

croach said:


> It sounds hanging out with you at the start of the race isn't the issue....



Haha, good point.  Maybe warn Mickey & Donald at the finish chutes to go on a break when they see me coming.


----------



## JClimacus

BuckeyeBama said:


> Cheaters don't bother me. Not just in the running world, but anywhere. I can't really explain why except to say that it is none of my business and doesn't effect me. I am just happy that I have never felt the need to do so.



I spent some time perusing the Marathon Investigation website. He's mostly about busting fake BQ qualifiers who take spots from legit qualifiers. He also goes after fitness coaches or popular bloggers who put themselves out there as experts.

As far as I'm concerned, anyone taking a medal who didn't finish or cheats devalues the award legitimate finishers receive. That's true in any endeavor.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: No. And I hope I never do...


----------



## croach

roxymama said:


> Haha, good point.  Maybe warn Mickey & Donald at the finish chutes to go on a break when they see me coming.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Never from running.  First time I lifted weights for the first time in forever(probably 12-14 years ago), I threw up while on the way home.  I think the body went into shock about what I was doing to it.


----------



## roxymama

Just for the record I did read through a lot of that marathon investigation site last night because it's just so fascinating to me.
The whole "why?" and then you just keep reading and saying "why?" to yourself.

Here's the thing...I yo-yo with my race times throughout the year.  I have fast and medium and slow efforts.  But after crossing the finish line...I have the same except value as a person.  Running a race faster didn't change that I'm still me and doesn't define me.  Same for running a race slower.  Finishing a race makes me feel good, crushing a goal makes me feel really good.  But it's that I did it at all that is the best part.  Not what others think.  Ultimately for me, running is personal.  I'd hate to go through life thinking a time defines me and doing anything necessary to post that time. When you didn't do it yourself it is just some empty numbers on a screen.  It has no value.  
If it takes me 7 hours to complete a marathon I will post that with pride and not care what others think.  It means so much more than posting "I ran a marathon in 4:00"...that was so easy to write just now...because it's just typing numbers.  It has no value.  
But you all know that...I'm preaching to the choir.  Reading about these people who cheat is a good reminder to me to love myself for what I can do...that is worth more than faking something to appear something that I am not.  And if I want to be something else...I'll work for it.


----------



## roxymama

croach said:


> View attachment 216723


 I love this!  Mickey is such a good sport.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

QOTD: Never barfed but passed out once during the Manny Hanny Corporate Challenge. I generally try to run 5ks so I pass out as I cross the finish line, not before. If I remember correctly the race was 3.5 miles. Maybe I passed out at 3.1 miles.


----------



## jhorstma

ATTQOTD:  No, but I want to!  "Run til you puke" seems like such a notable goal, or else I'd be "wasting the gift".  Or I could just enjoy the journey, which is what I like about the longer races, especially destination races (which is why it's kinda odd to me that middling runners would short-cut distance races that they paid a pretty penny to enter - BQish runners sure, but plodders like me?  Weird.).  Maybe I need to start mixing in hashing and beer miles into my running plans...


----------



## Flossbolna

ATTQOTD:

I only came very close to it after my first ever 10K. I was doing very well with conserving my efforts. But then the race had a really nasty steep hill at around kilometer 8 and I decided to run up that hill and then thought I was much closer to the finish line than I really was afterwards and kept trying to run faster. I nearly had to stop on the last 400 meters, but would not give up. After the finish line I was feeling very off... Now I know the race course better and know how to deal with the hill (I walk and usually am faster walking up than those who are running slowly) and also know that the last part of the race is much longer than you think it is. But I also always feel a little underwhelmeld when I finish feeling much better than that first time because I feel that I could have given more.


----------



## FFigawi

jhorstma said:


> Maybe I need to start mixing in hashing and beer miles into my running plans...



Yes you do


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?



Nope, but before I really started to figure out my fueling strategy, I used to come home from every run feeling like I was about to vomit. It was not fun. It still happens to me occasionally, but now I'm smart enough to always have something on me that will give back some of that energy I just expended.

They did the medal reveal for my half on twitter this morning. I'm not sure how I feel about it. I was hoping it would get me more excited about the race, but ... not so much.


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: Ugh...yeah.  I definitely was at the point of almost puking after I crossed the finish of my 5k PR this Fall.  I took over a minute off my time because I was doing so well up through the second mile that I just decided to go all out.  I maybe pushed too hard at the end cause when I stopped moving I had to FIGHT not to do it.  I didn't...phew.
> That being said I will cop to puking on multiple occasions in college crew after races where I did empty my tank..but I honestly think about 90% of those is because I was on the verge and then saw or smelled someone else doing it.  I can't handle seeing someone else doing it!
> 
> This post makes me sound like a really lovely person.  Please still come hang out with me in corrals.  I promise to hold myself together!!!


Don't throw up on Tinkerbell!! 


roxymama said:


> Just for the record I did read through a lot of that marathon investigation site last night because it's just so fascinating to me.
> The whole "why?" and then you just keep reading and saying "why?" to yourself.
> 
> Here's the thing...I yo-yo with my race times throughout the year.  I have fast and medium and slow efforts.  But after crossing the finish line...I have the same except value as a person.  Running a race faster didn't change that I'm still me and doesn't define me.  Same for running a race slower.  Finishing a race makes me feel good, crushing a goal makes me feel really good.  But it's that I did it at all that is the best part.  Not what others think.  Ultimately for me, running is personal.  I'd hate to go through life thinking a time defines me and doing anything necessary to post that time. When you didn't do it yourself it is just some empty numbers on a screen.  It has no value.
> If it takes me 7 hours to complete a marathon I will post that with pride and not care what others think.  It means so much more than posting "I ran a marathon in 4:00"...that was so easy to write just now...because it's just typing numbers.  It has no value.
> But you all know that...I'm preaching to the choir.  Reading about these people who cheat is a good reminder to me to love myself for what I can do...that is worth more than faking something to appear something that I am not.  And if I want to be something else...I'll work for it.


I totally agree with you - and I think a big part of this was pointed out in that NBC article about the website.  For the people that do this, they WANT to be able to post on social media or whatever and have people be impressed.  So many people know what the Boston Marathon is, that you have to qualify (lesser known that there are charity bibs) - if you say you're running Boston, people know what the means and they are impressed that you were fast enough to qualify.  I think some of these people want that kind of attention...

...I _think._  But mostly I still don't get it.  I don't understand wanting the adoration that much that I'd justify cheating to get it.


SarahDisney said:


> Nope, but before I really started to figure out my fueling strategy, I used to come home from every run feeling like I was about to vomit. It was not fun. It still happens to me occasionally, but now I'm smart enough to always have something on me that will give back some of that energy I just expended.
> 
> They did the medal reveal for my half on twitter this morning. I'm not sure how I feel about it. I was hoping it would get me more excited about the race, but ... not so much.


UGH - I had the SAME thing happen to me after my first 10-mile race.  I felt nauseous and terrible for literally the rest of the day after that one - I didn't take any fuel or fluids on the course soooo mystery solved.

The medal is kind of cool, I think.  Seems pretty detailed...I'm sure it'll look better in person!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?


ATTQOTD: Nope, never. But I'm not a puker - I've only upchucked twice in my life, once from food poisoning and once thanks to Jose Cuervo. Once upon a time, I was _driven_ with a capital D and wanted badly to perfect some choreography when I was a dancer: I danced hard for about 8 hours straight until I literally collapsed from exhaustion. Nowadays, I have no desire to ever feel that kind of self-imposed pressure again, so I never push hard enough to be sick.


----------



## PrincessV

About the marathon cheating things... every time a new article/story/social media rant about this comes out, I wait in fear to see my name being called out, lol! I've never cheated (unless we count that one cone I dodged so as not to run into someone who stopped dead in a WDW 5K), but I've had chip fails a couple times, so it totally looks like I skipped timing mats. Now I'm nowhere near BQing, and my overall finish times sync with the mats that did record, so I know logically I'm not on anyone's hit list - but the witch hunt mentality that comes from these things freaks me out.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

I’ve never pushed so hard that it caused me to vomit, but instead I’ve vomited because my stomach starts rejecting the GU and sugary Gatorade.


----------



## tigger536

Disney at Heart said:


> Wow! We are doing some of the same races again this year. Coming up is Thrill in the Hills, except I signed up for the half instead of the full. I'll look for you! Also Triple Peach (as soon as sign ups are available) and all three Wine and Dine, so I should find you somewhere in those 7 races!
> @LSUlakes  I'll get a list to you soon!



Yay!!! Yes come find me!! So cool to finally meet you!


----------



## tigger536

Hot Chocolate 2017 results: 

Fun 110%, Time 1:39:01 (off my goal, but I always set them too high anyway ).  Great race with friends and a fun brunch after.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Thankfully I've never thrown up after a run/race.


----------



## roxymama

tigger536 said:


> Hot Chocolate 2017 results:
> 
> Fun 110%, Time 1:39:01 (off my goal, but I always set them too high anyway ).  Great race with friends and a fun brunch after.



And that medal!! Still my favorite medal to date!! Because chocolate.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Yep, I puked after a race just last year. It was an unusually warm April day and I was bound and determined to PR that half marathon. The whole race felt awful from start to finish, despite adequate hydration & fueling. I found out about a week later from a routine blood test that I was anemic. No wonder I felt awful, my body was literally starved of oxygen! So ladies, if you have a string of really difficult runs - go have your iron checked!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I got very nautious during the WDW Marathon in 2016; when it was real hot. The wheels really came off for me in that race.  But I would have to go back to club track, way back in the day, to a time I actually vomited.  Those were brutal workouts.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Never thrown up but did get extremely dizzy and thought I was going to after a training run this past summer. I had to lay down on a picnic table bench and recover before we could head home. Afterwards I felt fine. Still don't know what caused it, other than it was just hot out. But I'm used to running in the heat and am religious about alternating water/Gatorade every mile and a half. So . But I don't want to do it again!


----------



## LSUlakes

jhorstma said:


> ATTQOTD:  No, but I want to!  "Run til you puke" seems like such a notable goal, or else I'd be "wasting the gift".  Or I could just enjoy the journey, which is what I like about the longer races, especially destination races (which is why it's kinda odd to me that middling runners would short-cut distance races that they paid a pretty penny to enter - BQish runners sure, but plodders like me?  Weird.).  Maybe I need to start mixing in hashing and beer miles into my running plans...



Why are you so angry and whats wrong with a beer mile? 

Plenty of reasons for people to cut a course regardless of ability. The simple answer they want to be done sooner. The reason though could be for BQ, bragging, don't feel like running any longer... who knows what people really think.


----------



## jhorstma

LSUlakes said:


> Why are you so angry and whats wrong with a beer mile?
> 
> Plenty of reasons for people to cut a course regardless of ability. The simple answer they want to be done sooner. The reason though could be for BQ, bragging, don't feel like running any longer... who knows what people really think.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> Plenty of reasons for people to cut a course regardless of ability. The simple answer they want to be done sooner. The reason though could be for BQ, bragging, don't feel like running any longer... who knows what people really think.


There are plenty of stories out there of people who cut courses to get a better corral in Disney.


----------



## baxter24

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?



I did in high school basketball practice during a bunch of suicide sprints due to a bunch of  "team missed free throws and easy layups" at a game the night before. Full disclosure though...this was also a time in my teenage life that I thought eating skittles and drinking a Coke was a perfect pre-practice snack! AHH to be young and stupid!


----------



## LSUlakes

jhorstma said:


>



Still waiting for a answer to why are so angry. I'm just curious what it is that made you feel the need to paraphrase a quote from my sig as well as the QOTD. I would like to clear up any misunderstanding or apologize for a wrong doing.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Mr.  PaDisneyCouple  April 9  Spartan Half   Goal 2:15

Local college has the nickname of Spartans.  A nice run on the local rail trail that was once the Northern Central Railroad.


----------



## LSUlakes

With @tigger536 race list being added we officially have a race for everyone month of 2017!!

Once again, thats a impressive list you have for this year! I'll admit I am jealous.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

JClimacus said:


> I spent some time perusing the Marathon Investigation website. He's mostly about busting fake BQ qualifiers who take spots from legit qualifiers. He also goes after fitness coaches or popular bloggers who put themselves out there as experts.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, anyone taking a medal who didn't finish or cheats devalues the award legitimate finishers receive. That's true in any endeavor.


I guess that is where I differ from many. I don't think that it is possible for someone else to devalue my accomplishments because the only value that matters is the value that I place on them.


----------



## jhorstma

LSUlakes said:


> Still waiting for a answer to why are so angry. I'm just curious what it is that made you feel the need to paraphrase a quote from my sig as well as the QOTD. I would like to clear up any misunderstanding or apologize for a wrong doing.


I'm not angry and I didn't mean to call out your sig when poking fun at the quote.  I like running at many different levels: exercise and health benefits, the zen of clearing my mind and reducing stress, a shared activity for family and community, measuring my progress against other like-minded people improving their performances, seeing popular destinations from a whole different perspective, etc.  I enjoy the discussions we have here and elsewhere specific to running and more generally to topics of interest to both the Disney fan community and the running community.  And I like that I'm in the best shape of my life and that I have an excuse to go to WDW on a semi-regular basis beyond simply vacationing there.

And I'm a smart-a$$.  Guilty as charged and I apologize.

But sometimes running goes a bit off the deep-end, wouldn't you say?  Running until you vomit is a bit extreme, at least to me.  I expect to be exhausted and sore to a certain extent when I run/exercise, but I stop running when I'm in physical pain or having GI issues.  It's basic common sense, but I've read too many stories here and elsewhere about runners doing some serious damage to themselves by not stopping when their bodies are telling them to stop.

So today's QOTD touched on this topic and I tried to come up with a humorous response that covered my true feelings - and apparently it was a swing and a miss.  It probably didn't help that I folded in a reference to the cheating thread, which is a whole different topic.  Again, I apologize for taking a poke at your sig.


----------



## JClimacus

BuckeyeBama said:


> I guess that is where I differ from many. I don't think that it is possible for someone else to devalue my accomplishments because the only value that matters is the value that I place on them.



I wasn't thinking so much of my own accomplishments as others. When I see someone wearing a marathon medal, I like to congratulate them. It's good to recognize human excellence in any field, because that is what life is about, doing the best we can, overcoming obstacles and achieving things. When I congratulate someone for completing a marathon (which I trust happened because they are wearing the medal), I'm communicating that I share with them that same drive to excellence, or at least that I appreciate their excellence and view it as something to admire. But someone who is wearing the medal through cutting the course is in effect lying to me, and I don't like to be made a fool of. To the extent that a race tolerates or is indifferent to cheating, it is indifferent to lying, and I'm less likely to congratulate someone wearing that particular medal. It destroys that moment of communication you can have with a complete stranger, when through the simple act of congratulation, you share with him or her for a brief moment the struggle that is life, and their joy in success. That may sound likes it putting a lot on a simple race medal... but it's for moments like those that I got into long distance running.


----------



## LSUlakes

jhorstma said:


> I'm not angry and I didn't mean to call out your sig when poking fun at the quote.  I like running at many different levels: exercise and health benefits, the zen of clearing my mind and reducing stress, a shared activity for family and community, measuring my progress against other like-minded people improving their performances, seeing popular destinations from a whole different perspective, etc.  I enjoy the discussions we have here and elsewhere specific to running and more generally to topics of interest to both the Disney fan community and the running community.  And I like that I'm in the best shape of my life and that I have an excuse to go to WDW on a semi-regular basis beyond simply vacationing there.
> 
> And I'm a smart-a$$.  Guilty as charged and I apologize.
> 
> But sometimes running goes a bit off the deep-end, wouldn't you say?  Running until you vomit is a bit extreme, at least to me.  I expect to be exhausted and sore to a certain extent when I run/exercise, but I stop running when I'm in physical pain or having GI issues.  It's basic common sense, but I've read too many stories here and elsewhere about runners doing some serious damage to themselves by not stopping when their bodies are telling them to stop.
> 
> So today's QOTD touched on this topic and I tried to come up with a humorous response that covered my true feelings - and apparently it was a swing and a miss.  It probably didn't help that I folded in a reference to the cheating thread, which is a whole different topic.  Again, I apologize for taking a poke at your sig.



The topic was not meant to encourage people to push themselves to that point. Perhaps the build up to the question would suggest it, but intent I guess on the internet can be difficult to interpret. Some folks do go to extremes and I am probably one of the ones you speak of. I also would like to encourage you or anyone else that thinks someone maybe doing something a bit to much to bring that to their attention. It could be done on this forum on through a PM to express you concern. Sarcasm probably is not the best way to achieve that. 

So the QOTD, wasn't the best. On a average year we will have approximately 216 questions to ask. I am trying not to repeat questions from last year, but at some point some of those will come up again for various reasons. As I mentioned before, if anyone has a suggested QOTD, please PM it to me and I will use it unless it has been recently asked. For reference of recent asked QOTD's I created a log on page 1, second post. Each question is abbreviated, and linked to the actual post when it was asked.


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have once, and it was more of a dry heave than anything actually coming up. This was way back in my cross country days and happened during our first race of the year when its still very warm.



I came very close at my POT 10k in November 2015.  The race I did had a combined 5k/10k start and I got caught up in the crowd.  By the time I was free of the 5k runners I was already well behind where I wanted to be.  To hit my goal, I had to run the second half faster than I'd run a 5k ever before.  I ran my last mile more than 30 seconds faster than I'd ever run a mile and the two miles before it were faster than normal for me as well.  At the end I too sort of heaved and for a second was very nervous I would pass out.  But, clearly I was okay, because less than 5 minutes later I was ready for the finisher's Whoopie Pie reward


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> The topic was not meant to encourage people to push themselves to that point. Perhaps the build up to the question would suggest it, but intent I guess on the internet can be difficult to interpret. Some folks do go to extremes and I am probably one of the ones you speak of. I also would like to encourage you or anyone else that thinks someone maybe doing something a bit to much to bring that to their attention. It could be done on this forum on through a PM to express you concern. Sarcasm probably is not the best way to achieve that.
> 
> So the QOTD, wasn't the best. On a average year we will have approximately 216 questions to ask. I am trying not to repeat questions from last year, but at some point some of those will come up again for various reasons. As I mentioned before, if anyone has a suggested QOTD, please PM it to me and I will use it unless it has been recently asked. For reference of recent asked QOTD's I created a log on page 1, second post. Each question is abbreviated, and linked to the actual post when it was asked.



We all appreciate your effort of posting the QOTD, managing our races/times, and updating the main page... so THANK YOU!! As my dad always said... "No such thing as a bad question."


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?[/QUOTE
> 
> I have a few time, back when I was an 800m runner in high school.  Running pretty much all out for half a mile can lead to puking from time to time.  I haven't puked from running in a while though.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  Never puked, but had an experience of feeling that I had given it my all at the very end of the Marine Corps 10k.  Running up that last little hill, my legs nearly gave out.  It was all I could do to to make it to the finish line and not collapse.  I PR'ed that race--which I was hoping to do, and had trained hard for.  And I feel proud of my effort that day.

I think there's a difference between giving it all you have on any given day, and going beyond what your body is capable of on any given day.  As athletes (runners, walkers, et al) it's an education to learn the difference. Every time we train or race, we learn something new.  (Just don't ask me what I learned on my long run last week.  Let's just say, I'm glad my back door leads directly to the bathroom!)


----------



## roxymama

jmasgat said:


> I think there's a difference between giving it all you have on any given day, and going beyond what your body is capable of on any given day.  As athletes (runners, walkers, et al) it's an education to learn the difference. Every time we train or race, we learn something new.  (Just don't ask me what I learned on my long run last week.  Let's just say, I'm glad my back door leads directly to the bathroom!)



Sounds like you gave it your all


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD: I have not, but have come close several times.  



SarahDisney said:


> They did the medal reveal for my half on twitter this morning. I'm not sure how I feel about it. I was hoping it would get me more excited about the race, but ... not so much.



I don't know.  I think that medal is probably going to look pretty amazing in person.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:  I have and I lived to smell, I mean tell about it.  Both times after a Disney 1/2 when dehydration got the best of me.  Just for the record, there are not a lot of places you can discreetly do this in the finishing area but I found one.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have once, and it was more of a dry heave than anything actually coming up. This was way back in my cross country days and happened during our first race of the year when its still very warm.



No, but I was close enough that I was making a mental note of trash can locations after the Princess Half in 2014.  I didn't drink enough water with my fuel during the race, plus it was really hot and humid.  Afterward, I was so excited and had so much adrenaline coursing through me, that I inhaled breakfast in the race retreat.  By the time I was waiting for the bus, I was seriously thinking this would be the first time running made me puke.  Luckily it didn't, but it definitely taught me a lesson!


----------



## dmross

baxter24 said:


> I did in high school basketball practice during a bunch of suicide sprints due to a bunch of  "team missed free throws and easy layups" at a game the night before. Full disclosure though...this was also a time in my teenage life that I thought eating skittles and drinking a Coke was a perfect pre-practice snack! AHH to be young and stupid!



LOL this is my story.  Basketball practice and suicide sprints. Hot Fries and Mountain Dew.  

@tigger536 I'm going straight to the web to look up the Yeti races.  Is the medal a Sasquatch???


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  Thankfully I've never been close to something like this immediately after a run.  I have gotten a nasty tickle a couple of times less than a mile into a race that could have become disastrous, but thankfully I carry my own water just in case something like this happens.  It's usually been something a quick swig of water or powerade fixes instantly.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I have never thrown up in a race but I have on a training run.  A couple times was dry heaving and once was a full on puke.  I stopped for water at the fountain and then it happened.  I felt a lot better and continued on, no big deal.  It was very hot and humid and was probably a combo of dehydration and low sodium.  I get a finicky stomach when I run hard and race so I rarely eat anything during.  I ate nothing during my last marathon which was WDW 2017.  If I feel I need something, I will take the GU or whatever they are offering on the course.

I was helping out with coaching middle school cross country this year.  We started conditioning in July.  It was very hot by 8 am every day.  I was running with my 2 younger kids (who liked to run at the practices) when we noticed a girl running and puking.  A lot.  She weighed maybe 75 lbs. and kept puking.  Then she started crying--poor thing, my mother instinct kicked in and I took care of her.  I think she ate too close to running and was really pushing herself in the heat.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD never puked, but I do have iron guts. I do however have a jello bowel but perhaps that's a different QOTD...


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?


Nope, never...nor would I ever want to.

I have also had the mile 20 mat time not register at Disney and then negative split that race.  Hope I'm not on that dude's site.


----------



## Anisum

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I have also had the mile 20 mat time not register at Disney and then negative split that race.  Hope I'm not on that dude's site.


I haven't seen you there yet! There was some drama over whether or not people who ran the 13.1 at the resorts on Saturday should count it as a half marathon and/or use it towards Dopey/Goofy/etc. versus just being a "training run".


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Anisum said:


> I haven't seen you there yet! *There was some drama over whether or not people who ran the 13.1 at the resorts on Saturday should count it as a half marathon and/or use it towards Dopey/Goofy/etc. versus just being a "training run"*.


I would agree if the race was run in poor conditions and folks bailed, deciding to run on their own instead. Since the race wasn't run, they were left no choice. 

Frankly this type of thing is why I don't bother with stuff like this. Why would anyone want to get into someone else's business like this? And why do we encourage it? People who are out there looking for "cheaters" have their own problems, and these people are everywhere. They go through life looking for flaws in others. I just don't need that type of thing in my life.

I don't need someone else to legitimize my work or accomplishments, and I don't appreciate people who feel like it is their job to do so.


----------



## Wendy98

I am sure Bizunesh Deba was glad people weren't minding their own business after the 2014 Boston Marathon.  She finished second to Rita Jeptoo who had a blazing fast time.  Later, Jeptoo was stripped of her first place title after she was found guilty of doping and Deba was awarded first place.  As great as that is for Deba, she lost out on the glory of the moment of winning.  She didn't get to break the tape, the acting press coverage,  and the hoopla that goes with winning (besides the big payout).

Cutting a course, using a mule, doping-- it all falls under the umbrella of cheating.  It is stealing.  Cheaters are stealing something from someone else, whether a BQ, an age group finish, a victory, or the magnitude of a legitimate racer's accomplishments.


----------



## camaker

Anisum said:


> I haven't seen you there yet! There was some drama over whether or not people who ran the 13.1 at the resorts on Saturday should count it as a half marathon and/or use it towards Dopey/Goofy/etc. versus just being a "training run".





BuckeyeBama said:


> I would agree if the race was run in poor conditions and folks bailed, deciding to run on their own instead. Since the race wasn't run, they were left no choice.
> 
> Frankly this type of thing is why I don't bother with stuff like this. Why would anyone want to get into someone else's business like this? And why do we encourage it? People who are out there looking for "cheaters" have their own problems, and these people are everywhere. They go through life looking for flaws in others. I just don't need that type of thing in my life.
> 
> I don't need someone else to legitimize my work or accomplishments, and I don't appreciate people who feel like it is their job to do so.



I agree entirely.  There was even criticism of RunDisney for handing out the challenge medals.  People online have made a cottage industry out of making themselves feel better and more superior by tearing other people down and trying to assume an imaginary moral high ground.  

It's up to each individual to decide how to approach their medals and their response to the events of the weekend.  My feelings have been complicated.  I still wore my Dopey medal to the parks Sunday and Monday.  I ran every race that RunDisney put in front of me for the weekend and would have had no issue completing the half had it been run.  I accepted all the medals and they are hanging on my medal rack.  My medal rack is for me and is the story of my (short) running career.  It's not public and it's not showing off.  I'm really the only one who ever sees or looks at it.  When I see the half, Goofy and Dopey medals it brings back the story of that crazy weekend, from meet-up discussions about what might happen to the shocking cancellation to the stories of people putting on their own races.  On the other side of the coin, it also brings back the feeling of emptiness and unfulfilled accomplishment that the cancelled half left in my mouth both at the time and still.  It's a lot like one of the memory balls from Inside Out that has mixed Joy and Sadness.  I have a feeling that even if I go on to complete Dopey next year, this year's weekend may well prove to be more memorable long-term.  Seeing those medals on the rack and remembering those feelings also motivates me to come back stronger and hopefully healthier for next year's event:

Dopey 2018 - Unfinished Business

On the flip side, I got Goofy and Dopey car magnets.  I can't bring myself to put them on my car.  They are public and advertise "I Did It" with the mileage.  I didn't and don't want to advertise as if I had done it (I didn't do one of those "unofficial" race even if I did put 14+ miles in the parks between 10k end and full start).  That just doesn't feel right.  I'm thinking about ditching them entirely and just going back and getting one of the marathon car magnets instead.  This was my 3rd full marathon and that's worth celebrating regardless of what happened with Goofy/Dopey.

I'm not telling anyone how they should feel about the races or medals.  I'm just relaying the complex feelings I have towards the weekend and I'm thankful to have a supportive group here where I can do that without the destructive tearing down and moralizing that's so prevalent online these days.  Thanks for listening!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

BuckeyeBama said:


> I would agree if the race was run in poor conditions and folks bailed, deciding to run on their own instead. Since the race wasn't run, they were left no choice.
> 
> Frankly this type of thing is why I don't bother with stuff like this. Why would anyone want to get into someone else's business like this? And why do we encourage it? People who are out there looking for "cheaters" have their own problems, and these people are everywhere. They go through life looking for flaws in others. I just don't need that type of thing in my life.
> 
> I don't need someone else to legitimize my work or accomplishments, and I don't appreciate people who feel like it is their job to do so.



I get the guy going after BQs (or NY, which is harder) because of the qualification distortions that occur. My brother-in-law qualified for this year by a matter of seconds, so considering the volume of people trying to qualify, it will make a difference to someone.

I played tennis as a youth through high school and had to deal with cheaters on a regular basis, so I learned to combat it directly. (Including the famous incident where I broke a kids arm playing tennis. Not through contact, so not what you think. One of my favorite victories.) I also learned to detest tennis players. I tried to get back into it as an adult and found that many of the petulant crybabies and racket throwers I grew up with didn't grow up with me. So cheating especially rubs me the wrong way.

DW saw several people hopping the course at the entrance to WWOS, but she said many people were yelling 'cheaters!' at them. At least there's that. I think the guy who hunts down the people who do to BQ is doing a service. Some enterprising sociologist should team up with him for some research on the people who do it.

As far as Dopey goes, we ran our 13.1+ at Caribbean Beach, and even made medals out of the luggage tags and a CB pin. We consider those our real medals, and they will go in front of the official one when we display them. If we hadn't done that, we would have returned the Dopey merch.


----------



## croach

If you are willing to purposefully cheat, you are willing to get caught. And if someone wants to spend there time chasing them, more power to them. Pointing people out hopefully acts as a deterrent. It's not something I would care to spend my time doing, but I ain't mad at you if you call out cheaters. 

Worrying about whether someone officially finished a challenge race due to conditions beyond their control - waste of life.


----------



## Ariel484

BuckeyeBama said:


> I would agree if the race was run in poor conditions and folks bailed, deciding to run on their own instead. Since the race wasn't run, they were left no choice.
> 
> Frankly this type of thing is why I don't bother with stuff like this. Why would anyone want to get into someone else's business like this? And why do we encourage it? People who are out there looking for "cheaters" have their own problems, and these people are everywhere. They go through life looking for flaws in others. I just don't need that type of thing in my life.
> 
> I don't need someone else to legitimize my work or accomplishments, and I don't appreciate people who feel like it is their job to do so.


I have to say, I agree with this.  I don't think I would have a couple of years ago but I think my attitude toward running has changed a lot over the past couple of years.  I guess I'd feel differently if I BQ'd but then wasn't able to register because someone cheated their way in...buuuuuut I don't think that will ever be an issue for me.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *The running world as well as other sports have been plagued with athletes trying to find a edge to compete at the highest level. It's seems that it isnt all that uncommon these days that the initial winner of a race will fail a test and be stripped of the title. Unfortunately by the time that happens, its a story that makes very little noise. It seems all the money is geared to those who create substances that are illegal and very little money is spent on keeping up with new test and frequent testing. What are you thoughts on taking substances that are banned from the sport? What should be done to elite athletes that are caught? What about the average Joe that is working on a BQ or PR? Should they receive the same punishment as a elite athlete? Is this a issue that won't effect you and therefore you are not concerned what other runners are doing regardless of ability? Have you ever thought about using anything, if so, did you or did you not use and what untimely finalized your decision? 

ATTQOTD: I would like to see the sport stay clean, and a even playing field should be a top priority for keeping the sport healthy. I think that elite and amateur athletes should both be banned from the sport, or at least not be allowed to receive any benefits from winning or BQ'ing or anything of the sort. The odds of a amateur getting caught is far less likely and even if they are caught, the punishment will not have the same effect as it does for a elite runner who makes a living or at least part of it from the sport. I do not know anyone who has used a illegal substance for a edge in running. As far as thinking about it... I wondered would it be worth it and always come back to the same conclusion. That is, I haven't come close to reaching my full potential as a runner, and whenever that point comes I imagine that I would have achieved my goals I have set for myself without the need to gain a edge. The last thought that comes to mind which will always determine a NO answer is, if I take something and then hit a goal, I will feel like I did not actually earn it and cheated myself from what I could have done with a few more months of hard work. 
When I was at the Houston Marathon Expo, there was a booth set up for runners to take a pledge to stay clean and promote awareness. I signed the pledge that day. If anyone wants to check out the site you can see it here Clean Sports.


----------



## tigger536

dmross said:


> LOL this is my story.  Basketball practice and suicide sprints. Hot Fries and Mountain Dew.
> 
> @tigger536 I'm going straight to the web to look up the Yeti races.  Is the medal a Sasquatch???



There actually isn't a medal.  

But...you get a really cool t-shirt, and sweetwater 420 beer.  And if you do both races (the "Yeti Challenge") you get a third shirt.  And I'm hoping, extra beer.  They are night races and are really fun.  There is a guy that dresses up in Yeti costume.  He runs the 6 miler on Friday, and is the DJ at the 10 miler.  I did the 10 miler last year, but when they added a "challenge" for doing both days I couldn't resist.


----------



## kristabelle13

ATTQOTD: I'm 100% for clean sport and am super intolerant to cheaters. I can remember in college working out on the stairmaster and reading the SI on Ken Caminiti and steroids in baseball. I immediately felt nauseous and had to grab the machine because I thought I was going to be sick. It still makes me mad. 

The best part of sports is the comraderie. The second best part of sports is pushing yourself to continually improve. I could make the argument that there's always room for improvent even at the top of your sport. There's absolutely zero need to dope or cheat to reach those goals. 

I know I see it as very simple and money and other factors complicate this but to me it just comes down to being ethical and moral.


----------



## tigger536

croach said:


> Worrying about whether someone officially finished a challenge race due to conditions beyond their control - waste of life.




Yes!!! this.  I did my "unofficial" half like so many of you.  I felt so much better after I did.  It was my first Dopey and I was so disappointed when the half was cancelled. I felt much better after I did it.  I no longer felt guilty about keeping my Dopey merch (or self pressure to return it), or about keeping/ wearing the medals. Not do I care about those who chose not to do this.  It was a personal decision that made me feel better. 

 But what I do have issue with is someone who writes on their site (that is supposed to be about cheating) that those who did this did not really complete Dopey.  EVERYONE who ran the three official races completed Dopey that weekend, because they ran what was offered.  We are all Dopey.  Do not insult those of us that decided to do an unofficial half by calling it a training run.  We were making the best of a bad situation how we saw fit (same with those that chose park time or family time or whatever).  And this "training run" is one of my best memories of any race.  The support and love was amazing.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The running world as well as other sports have been plagued with athletes trying to find a edge to compete at the highest level. It's seems that it isnt all that uncommon these days that the initial winner of a race will fail a test and be stripped of the title. Unfortunately by the time that happens, its a story that makes very little noise. It seems all the money is geared to those who create substances that are illegal and very little money is spent on keeping up with new test and frequent testing. What are you thoughts on taking substances that are banned from the sport? What should be done to elite athletes that are caught? What about the average Joe that is working on a BQ or PR? Should they receive the same punishment as a elite athlete? Is this a issue that won't effect you and therefore you are not concerned what other runners are doing regardless of ability? Have you ever thought about using anything, if so, did you or did you not use and what untimely finalized your decision?


Well I'm not familiar with what people take in running and who's been caught. I have heard that blood doping is a problem in running though. 

My biggest insight into this question is with baseball. With baseball it's a huge issue obviously and I am of the belief that PED users should not be in the hall of fame. I also feel right now that the current suspensions are good enough. 

Now I think the biggest problem with illegal substances is it going down to the high school level. I saw it in football playing in high school. Kids used PEDs to get an edge. The thing is it's never going to get caught in high school because nobody tests for it at least in Wisconsin. It's unfortunate that at that level kids are looking for that unnatural gain.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Nope.  Sports should be clean.  I totally think any records, etc. need to be expunged if the athlete was doping (looking at you, Bonds, A-Rod, etc.).  I think it's ridiculous that people who get paid to essentially play games, so to speak, feel justified in taking drugs to get ahead.

But I'm not sure what I think about a lifetime ban.  This is something I was thinking about during the Olympics watching the Track & Field events - Justin Gatlin was running after serving an 8-year doping ban, and he's had past results wiped out.  Other athletes and the announcers kept calling him out for it, and on one hand, I sort of felt like - he "served his time" so to speak and had clean drug tests, so shouldn't he have a second chance (albeit with, you know, extra tests required, etc.)? On the other hand...it's not like he took those drugs on accident (I think he claims he did, but...come on).  

I don't know what my answer is to whether I think they should be banned or not.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The running world as well as other sports have been plagued with athletes trying to find a edge to compete at the highest level. It's seems that it isnt all that uncommon these days that the initial winner of a race will fail a test and be stripped of the title. Unfortunately by the time that happens, its a story that makes very little noise. It seems all the money is geared to those who create substances that are illegal and very little money is spent on keeping up with new test and frequent testing. What are you thoughts on taking substances that are banned from the sport? What should be done to elite athletes that are caught? What about the average Joe that is working on a BQ or PR? Should they receive the same punishment as a elite athlete? Is this a issue that won't effect you and therefore you are not concerned what other runners are doing regardless of ability? Have you ever thought about using anything, if so, did you or did you not use and what untimely finalized your decision?



This is such tough question for me.

On a personal level, I don't believe I take anything performance enhancing. I don't take any supplements and even avoid NSAIDs as medication after a bad reaction to Naproxen resulted in an ulcer for me a few years ago. It is also not a big deal to me, in relation to myself, what others are doing. I know what I want to achieve and how that will make me happy in my own life.

From the outside looking in, the picture is much foggier. I totally understand why performance enhancing/gaining an edge/cheating is so distasteful to most people. I also would prefer that there is never a miscarriage of justice in the result of a sporting event because of illegal performance enhancing from one of the participants. But I guess my primary feeling is one of being overwhelmed by everything at this point. There are so many ways that athletes seek to gain an edge, some deemed legal and others illegal, and I'm not sure in many cases whether the distinction is arbitrary.

In summation, it doesn't affect me personally but I can understand why it would bother others.


ETA: re:Baseball HOF If you want people to forget about Pete Rose, Barry Bonds, Roger Clemens, A-Rod, etc. the best thing to do would be to put them into the Hall of Fame. When's the last time anyone had a conversation about any Hall of Famer from before the 1930's? We all know who Shoeless Joe Jackson is though. Also, why do we single out the mid- to late-90's guys as the steroid era. Read anything about the 70's, in any sport, and their medical staffs were essentially just PED pharmacies. No one from that era of baseball has been scrutinized and there are no doubt PED users already in is all I'm saying.

Walking away slowly...


----------



## Ariel484

Barca33Runner said:


> From the outside looking in, the picture is much foggier. I totally understand why performance enhancing/gaining an edge/cheating is so distasteful to most people. I also would prefer that there is never a miscarriage of justice in the result of a sporting event because of illegal performance enhancing from one of the participants. But I guess my primary feeling is one of being overwhelmed by everything at this point. There are so many ways that athletes seek to gain an edge, some deemed legal and others illegal, and I'm not sure in many cases whether the distinction is arbitrary.


That's a good point.  There are some substances that are illegal and some that aren't.  Some elite runners live and train at higher altitudes, some don't.  It's never going to be a 100% level playing field.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The running world as well as other sports have been plagued with athletes trying to find a edge to compete at the highest level. It's seems that it isnt all that uncommon these days that the initial winner of a race will fail a test and be stripped of the title. Unfortunately by the time that happens, its a story that makes very little noise. It seems all the money is geared to those who create substances that are illegal and very little money is spent on keeping up with new test and frequent testing. What are you thoughts on taking substances that are banned from the sport? What should be done to elite athletes that are caught? What about the average Joe that is working on a BQ or PR? Should they receive the same punishment as a elite athlete? Is this a issue that won't effect you and therefore you are not concerned what other runners are doing regardless of ability? Have you ever thought about using anything, if so, did you or did you not use and what untimely finalized your decision?



I believe there should be a zero tolerance policy. If you take steroids or HGH or use blood doping or other artificial means to improve your performance, you're cheating and don't belong in the sport. I have no sympathy for the "I didn't know I took it" defense so common these days. At the elite level, they know exactly how much of anything they put in their bodies, from food to hydration to PEDs. They just never thought they'd get caught. Sadly, there's too much money in sports these days for the testing to ever truly be a threat and for the penalties to ever be a deterrent. 

As for me, I've never considered using anything. I could be put on the exact same drug regimen as Lance Armstrong and would never come close to being an elite level cyclist or triathlete. My natural talent isn't there like his is. At that level, they're all phenomenal natural athletes. The drugs & doping give them a small percentage advantage, and that's all they need.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I would never take anything and I am strongly against people taking things that have been deemed "illegal" to enhance their performance in any sport. I am on the fence about people taking things that aren't illegal but are still considered performance enhancing. Will those someday be deemed "illegal" and peoples past accomplishments be ripped from them, when at the time what they were taking wasn't illegal? Idk.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD: I'm a bit of a purist when it comes to professional sports, and/or the Olympics. I'm also harsh when it comes to banning people for more than a couple years.

However, I read an article a couple years ago talking about how some of the banned substances could be hugely beneficial to injury recovery for regular folks, or weekend warriors who just play pickup basketball, for example. But because they are banned by professional sports leagues, they normally are not considered among treatment options for everyone else. The outright bans might need to be reconsidered and replaced with a strict regulatory regime which allows for monitored use for injuries. I'm sure using PEDs to BQ and the like is extremely widespread, and while I detest it, I'm not going to lose sleep over it.


----------



## roxymama

As a woman athlete in college in a sport that doesn't ever result in multi-million dollar contracts or endorsement deals or even huge prize money...I never was in the atmosphere of being able to get any financial advantage for performing outside of my own un-aided capabilities. Most of our big races didn't even have medals.  And literally no one even on my campus cared about what place I got in a regatta let alone that the regatta even existed.  I'm also not going to BQ ever & to be honest it's not something I have a lot of desire to even work towards.  So I have zero reason to even think about that kind of thing for myself.  My gut says that I'd go into a shame spiral if I ever did anything cheaty and literally would hate myself so hard...so I just can't see myself ever even thinking about it.

Do I get mad when I'm watching my favorite sports team and I feel like the other team has some unfair advantage that's keeping my team from winning... YES!!!!  YES I DO!!!  Do I get mad if someone on my favorite sports team gets caught cheating?  YES, because now I can't say that we won fair and square.  I hate it! And here's the thing.  You all are like one of my favorite teams.  So would I get mad if someone else on a course kept one of you from age grouping or from BQing or getting Top 50 in Dopey or even taking your spot in a higher corral and now you are feeling more pressure not to get swept in a lower corral because of it.  YUP.  So even though I don't have a lot of running goals that I think would be affected by a doper/cheater personally...I know plenty of you all who could be and so I want you all to have a fair shake at things.  

Now the part I'm foggy about is why certain PEDs are illegal vs which ones probably shouldn't be or should be.  I've never looked closely into it.  I follow hockey obsessively and really the PED thing is present at a lot of levels mostly for injury recovery because those guys get knocked around like crazy (and half a missed season could be the difference between getting to the next level or not/scouting, etc)...but building muscle and being "huge" isn't really necessary.  So I'm sure every sport has it's own kinds of PED...I'm just not super educated on what they are.  And don't think I know enough to comment on the levels of what is overkill and what is necessary in banning.  But if it is banned by a sport...I don't think athletes should take it.


----------



## LSUlakes

Went for a outdoor run last night using my NoxGear Tracer 360 vest. I think it's the second time using it. I will say that cars coming down the road saw me much further away than in the past and gave me plenty of room. Even had one neighbor that was outside tell me "Thats a good idea there". As far as running with it goes, it is very light weight and once you have it fitted on you it does not bounce around. I am please with the product and would recommend for night time runs.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Without a doubt from a professional standpoint there needs to be strict adherence to no PED.  If caught, then I'm pretty okay saying they are banned for life and stripped of any personal awards/achievements.  It's cheating and when you are at that level, small advantages absolutely can make a difference.  I've certainly never used anything and at my level it seems laughable to me that I or anyone else would.

I guess it's a bit foggier at that elite but not professional level for runners.  I mean, would you test all BQers?  Would it matter that much?  I guess I've never thought much about that piece of it because it doesn't directly impact me, but I presume that it's a very small percentage of people (non-professionals) who would actually do this, so would the cost of policing it and the shadow it would throw over the sport be worth it.  I think not.


----------



## Anisum

Whoop. Looks like I stirred up some discussion. I will say that while I read the Marathon Investigations website it usually is for the BQ stories because there it definitely makes a difference. That being said, I felt sick to my stomach at the 'controversy' stirred up after WDW Marathon Weekend. In my opinion it is firmly a 'you do you' situation. I wasn't there, I didn't run it, so I don't know how it felt for you guys and so long as you're comfortable with what you did that's all that matters.

Now onto the question of the day.


LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The running world as well as other sports have been plagued with athletes trying to find a edge to compete at the highest level. It's seems that it isnt all that uncommon these days that the initial winner of a race will fail a test and be stripped of the title. Unfortunately by the time that happens, its a story that makes very little noise. It seems all the money is geared to those who create substances that are illegal and very little money is spent on keeping up with new test and frequent testing. What are you thoughts on taking substances that are banned from the sport? What should be done to elite athletes that are caught? What about the average Joe that is working on a BQ or PR? Should they receive the same punishment as a elite athlete? Is this a issue that won't effect you and therefore you are not concerned what other runners are doing regardless of ability? Have you ever thought about using anything, if so, did you or did you not use and what untimely finalized your decision?


I feel like racing as a professional athlete and an amateur are somewhat different. When professional athletes use some sort of performance enhancement they are cheating their competition, themselves, their sponsors, etc. There's a lot on the line for them in cash, recognition, and contracts. For them I think bans from competing at that level are totally reasonable. When it comes to the average joe doing a smaller race they don't have all of that. Yes they are cheating the competition and themselves but they aren't at the professional level. I do think they should be placed on some sort of list if they are caught so that race directors can choose whether or not to allow them or whether to allow them but not let them take awards, etc. Additionally, in my opinion they should be banned from races like Boston if they didn't qualify fairly but they don't have the same sponsorship and monetary opportunities so I think it's a lot less to take away.

For me, I won't really be affected because I'm not fast enough but if I was I would definitely feel cheated and even then it feels unfair that they succeed based on more than their own merit. Using banned substances is very different from course cutting or having someone else use your bib etc. because unless you are using them for health reasons outside of the sport you are generally using them with the intent to gain an unfair advantage over the competition.


----------



## roxymama

I've thought some more.

I think that when there is a race or a sport it is in fact "a game" and everyone should play by the rules of that particular game on that day.
If it is a hockey game and the ice sucks...both teams have to deal with the sucky ice.
If it is a hilly race course, everyone has to deal with the hills.
If that particular race says "no headphones if you want to place" then everyone that wants to place isn't wearing headphones.
It's all a level playing field for the circumstances of that particular race.
Now if it is sunny and someone forgot to wear sunglasses and someone else did, smart on them...sunglasses aren't banned.  

So if the regulatory body for that particular race or sport or game says "no X, no Y, no Z" then every person participating should not do X, Y, or Z.  
Then let's see who is best at that particular set of circumstances that day. If you have a better strategy or ability than the other people and you follow the rules, good on you.  Isn't that what racing and sports is all about?

If you break the rules...you weren't playing the same game.  DQ for you!

If you think a rule is dumb...work towards trying to change it.  But until that rule changes, abide by it.

I guess that's how I feel.


----------



## LSUlakes

Anisum said:


> Whoop. Looks like I stirred up some discussion. I will say that while I read the Marathon Investigations website it usually is for the BQ stories because there it definitely makes a difference. That being said, I felt sick to my stomach at the 'controversy' stirred up after WDW Marathon Weekend. In my opinion it is firmly a 'you do you' situation. I wasn't there, I didn't run it, so I don't know how it felt for you guys and so long as you're comfortable with what you did that's all that matters.



The topic kinda started yesterday so I decided to go with it. Sat down and started typing the question this morning, and by the time I posted it, many folks have already made statement relating to the topic. So, thanks for bringing it up. It had brought much healthy discussion to the thread.

The medals are a whole different animal altogether. I have no problem with anyone accepting their medal, if for nothing else than for remembering what happened that year. I would be a hypocrite if I said otherwise, because hanging in my office is the 2013 Boston "Finishers" medal. I was stopped around mile 25.7 of that race. Like those running WDW, completing the race was out of our control. Given the chance we would have crawled, and scratched our way to the finish line of the WDW half, the goofy challenge, the dopey challenge, and to that finish line on Boylston Street. Thats my $.02 on the subject matter.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Pros or Elites know what is legal or not.  If caught, stripped and banned for a period of time, and "I didn't know" does not fly.  I am not sure I agree with life time bans, though.   

For Baseball, I don't like that many of the players were being held out of the hall of fame, just because of suspicion of use.  I was glad to see Bagwell finally get in.  He was never listed in any findings, and just because he was a friend of Ken Caminiti, there was a line drawn that many voters used against him.   And the fact is, the HR chase of Sosa and McGuire was huge for baseball in the 90s and was needed to bring fans back to the game after the strike.

For the Tour de France, let the team with the best scientist win (which actually is probably still the case).  I know I will never be able to ride one stage, much less 20, like they do, or even climb a Cat 4, much less a HC climb.


----------



## FFigawi

Speaking of doping, the Russians are at it again...

http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...urse-for-ice-hockey-players-showing-wrong-dna

http://www.sportschau.de/doping/doping-whistleblower-englisch-100.html


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - Split answer:

First, if there are rules, follow them or risk suffering the consequences. This applies to all things, including PEDs.

Second, rules involving PEDs are stupid and should be abolished. Most of the bad science that resulted in PED bans decades ago has been totally debunked. If a person wants to use something that has been proven to be beneficial for them, why shouldn't they be allowed to do so? It is their body. It is their life.  HGH is a great example. When used properly the side effects can be eliminated in most people and the benefits are enormous. So why is the use of HGH banned in sports?


----------



## croach

My two cents is if you're caught doping it's a lifetime ban....but the science on determining whether someone doped or not needs to be 100% reliable. And I'm not sure that's something we can count on. And it needs to be caught quickly. Not five years down the road like happens so often now.

Or maybe a two strike system on the lifetime ban. 

As for myself, never tempted. I don't like taking over the counter meds so sticking myself with a drug cocktail doesn't seem that interesting.


----------



## croach

BuckeyeBama said:


> ATTQOTD - Split answer:
> 
> First, if there are rules, follow them or risk suffering the consequences. This applies to all things, including PEDs.
> 
> Second, rules involving PEDs are stupid and should be abolished. Most of the bad science that resulted in PED bans decades ago has been totally debunked. If a person wants to use something that has been proven to be beneficial for them, why shouldn't they be allowed to do so? It is their body. It is their life.  HGH is a great example. When used properly the side effects can be eliminated in most people and the benefits are enormous. So why is the use of HGH banned in sports?



Nah you shouldn't have to pollute yourself to keep up with others.  No way there are side effects on some of the things people are taking. You can't watch a drug commercial on tv without five minutes of warnings.


----------



## bcarey2k

I'm in the 'your body, your choice' camp.  

I'd personally never utilize anything against racing rules, but I'll never be in the position to garner large $ for it either, so maybe that's part of it.

I do use over the counter amino's (pre/during workout), protein powder for my 'snacks' and generally try to be healthy .... but science could always say I've been wrong.

Brian


----------



## BuckeyeBama

croach said:


> Nah you shouldn't have to pollute yourself to keep up with others.  No way there are side effects on some of the things people are taking. You can't watch a drug commercial on tv without five minutes of warnings.


Science disagrees with you. I trust science. Millions of people take HGH every day with no side effects. Millions.

ETA - but it should remain a choice. Why should someone not be allowed to use HGH just because you don't want to do so?


----------



## Kathymford

Well, I got behind again and I'm not gonnna lie, I am NOT reading 30 pages before I post! lol. @LSUlakes please update my Light Side 10k time to 1.24.16, which is definitely a 10k PR (previous was 1.26.11!). And as I can only guess a typical self-critic will do, all I can think, man, imagine if I had been actually training! LOL. I am happy with this though.

It's been raining buckets in Calif., and don't get me wrong, I know we need it, but I am NOT running in that. And it is COLD now (30s/40s ... apologies to people in ACTUAL cold weather. HA.)! I'm going to force myself out tonight though.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## croach

BuckeyeBama said:


> Science disagrees with you. I trust science. Millions of people take HGH every day with no side effects. Millions.
> 
> ETA - but it should remain a choice. Why should someone not be allowed to use HGH just because you don't want to do so?



It's not just HGH though. Where do you draw the line? And random athlete can use HGH or whatever PED if they want. They just shouldn't be allowed to participate in an organized sport where the majority of the people playing that sport don't want to have to takes drugs to get better. 

Its an interesting debate. One with a lot of variables and one that probably will never end.


----------



## gjramsey

For the Houston Marathon, my running club got into a pretty good discussion about medals last week.  For the days leading up to the race, the marathon committee posted several times about you will get the medal and finishers shirt for the race you signed up for and also do not get listed as a finisher on-line, you get a DQ.  For Houston, you can switch races at the split point.   One lady was proudly wearing her Marathon medal and bragging about it even though her friends saw her take the half split, and was wondering if she should call her out for doing so.  It was an interesting discussion, and basically most felt the same as here.  You live the life you live, and if you want to claim something, why should it bother me....

What also came out is that 19 folks that were signed up for the half, ran the full.....and as nasty as that day was, no one could figure out why!!!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

croach said:


> It's not just HGH though. Where do you draw the line? And random athlete can use HGH or whatever PED if they want. They just shouldn't be allowed to participate in an organized sport where the majority of the people playing that sport don't want to have to takes drugs to get better.
> 
> Its an interesting debate. One with a lot of variables and one that probably will never end.


I wouldn't draw the line. I would let the athletes decide for themselves. When the risk is only to yourself, I am opposed to any governing bodies over-riding personal choice. This is not a "greater good" issue - it is an individual rights issue, IMO.

To follow your train of thought, I don't want to train at altitude. Should we ban training at altitude for all runners?


----------



## Baloo in MI

Hey for those that might be interested.  The Ginger Runner podcast yesterday interviewed two runners from the Marathon Weekend.  The first was a half-marathoner who decided to run the full and the second was a dopey challenge runner.  It is on You Tube, a little over an hour.  This is a great podcast in general.  He tends to focus a little more on trail running and I have heard him refer to runDisney a few times but I think this is the first time he dedicated the whole show to it.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

BuckeyeBama said:


> Science disagrees with you. I trust science. Millions of people take HGH every day with no side effects. Millions.
> 
> ETA - but it should remain a choice. Why should someone not be allowed to use HGH just because you don't want to do so?



With regards to professional sports, which is entertainment, they're responsive to the buying public. There's an artificiality to is that is unseemly to a lot of people. Eventually, we'll have to deal with bionic implants and 6 Million Dollar Man stuff. It's a finger on the scale, and folks just don't like that.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Chasing Dopey said:


> With regards to professional sports, which is entertainment, they're responsive to the buying public. There's an artificiality to is that is unseemly to a lot of people. Eventually, we'll have to deal with bionic implants and 6 Million Dollar Man stuff. It's a finger on the scale, and folks just don't like that.


Athletes today who play by the rules are a product of modern medical science, not nature.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

BTW, while I feel strongly about this subject, I understand that this is only my opinion and I respect differing opinions. I like hearing/reading what other think about things like this.


----------



## LSUlakes

Kathymford said:


> @LSUlakes please update my Light Side 10k time to 1.24.16, which is definitely a 10k PR (previous was 1.26.11!)



Congrats on the PR! Even nicer that you had yourself down for a TBD as a goal. Thats a nice surprise to have at the end of a race!



gjramsey said:


> What also came out is that 19 folks that were signed up for the half, ran the full.....and as nasty as that day was, no one could figure out why!!!



Maybe those 19 poor souls wanted to run the full but the full was already sold out, so they just signed up for what they could to get into the starting corrals. Another idea is the 19 acted as pacers for someone running a marathon and did not want to pay the price of the full. They got lost and by the time the realized what they did, it was to late... Im just throwing some random theories out there. lol


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD:  An interesting question indeed, and one that has drawn a lot of conversation.  During college I took an abundance of ethics and Bioethics courses.  One of the segments in one of the classes was the use of PEDs in sports.  Many of the things that have been brought up here were the same discussions then.  Here's a quick summary from the great minds in Bioethics (including Noakes and Singer) including some I personally learned from (Norman Fost).  Actually wrote a very long paper detailing some of the actions of Norman Fost (my teacher) when he was a Bioethicist at the UW Hospital dealing with Cystic Fibrosis genetic screening (story for another day).

*Does the Use of Illegal Performance Enhancing Drugs by Some Athletes Coerce Other Athletes to Also Use Them to Remain Competitive?

Does the Use of Performance Enhancing Drugs Violate the "Spirit of Sport"?

Is There an Ethical Difference Between Using Performance Enhancing Drugs and Using Performing Enhancing Technologies in Nutrition, Training, and Equipment?

Do Athletes Gain an Unfair Advantage by Using Performance Enhancing Drugs?
*
I have personally never taken any PEDs that I am aware of and don't intend on doing so.  To BQ is my goal, and I want to do everything I can to feel satisfied the day I achieve that.


----------



## jhorstma

ATTQOTD:  It's kind of interesting being in a sport where I can "compete" alongside elite athletes, especially when the course is point-to-point or has out-n-backs where I can catch glimpses of them zooming by at twice my pace.  That said, PEDs have absolutely zero impact on how far ahead they are from me, so it's not an issue.  From what I've read they've got to fundamentally build PED monitoring into their lifestyles, covering everything from their diets to their training regimens to their daily schedules (allowing random spot testing).  That's not something I want any part of.  What I want is a diet and exercise schedule that allows me to get the most out of running in terms of reducing my times, maximizing my endurance, and staying as healthy as possible.  That may include medicine (allergy and pain medication), dietary supplements (basically anything from GNC or the like), and race gels (those Crank Sports e-Gels are phenomenal - thanks for the tip guys!).  Nothing illegal and nothing that the doctor says has harmful side effects, but even so it would not surprise that something that I would innocently take would show up on a PED list and would cause me to "fail" a drug test.


----------



## dmross

DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD:  An interesting question indeed, and one that has drawn a lot of conversation.  During college I took an abundance of ethics and Bioethics courses.  One of the segments in one of the classes was the use of PEDs in sports.  Many of the things that have been brought up here were the same discussions then.  Here's a quick summary from the great minds in Bioethics (including Noakes and Singer) including some I personally learned from (Norman Fost).  Actually wrote a very long paper detailing some of the actions of Norman Fost (my teacher) when he was a Bioethicist at the UW Hospital dealing with Cystic Fibrosis genetic screening (story for another day).
> 
> *Does the Use of Illegal Performance Enhancing Drugs by Some Athletes Coerce Other Athletes to Also Use Them to Remain Competitive?
> 
> Does the Use of Performance Enhancing Drugs Violate the "Spirit of Sport"?
> 
> Is There an Ethical Difference Between Using Performance Enhancing Drugs and Using Performing Enhancing Technologies in Nutrition, Training, and Equipment?
> 
> Do Athletes Gain an Unfair Advantage by Using Performance Enhancing Drugs?
> *
> I have personally never taken any PEDs that I am aware of and don't intend on doing so.  To BQ is my goal, and I want to do everything I can to feel satisfied the day I achieve that.



And what did you learn about genetic engineering? The next generations of athletes can start as embryos...


----------



## DopeyBadger

dmross said:


> And what did you learn about genetic engineering? The next generations of athletes can start as embryos...



Oh man, if PEDs in sports was a section (couple days)....  Genetic Engineering was a course (weeks/months)!  The ethics of science and medical ethics (two entire courses) were by far the most interesting of the courses taken.  I did enjoy the History of Medicine and Bioethics as well.  If I remember correctly (it has been about 10 years since I took those classes), Singer and Fost had quite a few articles on Genetic Engineering (both food and human).  Although, I'd venture to guess that the technology has changed dramatically from their articles/arguments we studied at the time.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I got behind on this thread, but I love the Doping discussion. So I'm just going to comment on some highlights for me:



rteetz said:


> illegal substances is it going down to the high school level.


As a teacher I HATE this, and is the only reason I would dispute what I quoted from BuckeyeBama below, because I feel like they do not have the common sense and perspective to make this decision for themsleves, waaay too much peer (and adult) pressure.



FFigawi said:


> I could be put on the exact same drug regimen as Lance Armstrong and would never come close to being an elite level


However, I actually have no issue with "recreational" athlete doing it for the above reason. I don't personally use, but have been a part of the body building community for years now, where it is incredibly prevalent, and have seen personally the damage that certain steroids specifically can do. Of course I have also seen the benefit of the illegal/legal supplements like ephedrine that make trianing just that little bit easier. But we are talking predominantly about running and I don't think that even if I used I have the genetic potential to BQ let alone compete amongst elites-so I wouldn't bother. NOW the elites themselves that is something different, if I were that good-I would NOT want to use and totally stay natural just to really know my own talent.



BuckeyeBama said:


> Second, rules involving PEDs are stupid and should be abolished. Most of the bad science that resulted in PED bans decades ago has been totally debunked. If a person wants to use something that has been proven to be beneficial for them, why shouldn't they be allowed to do so? It is their body. It is their life. HGH is a great example. When used properly the side effects can be eliminated in most people and the benefits are enormous. So why is the use of HGH banned in sports?


But at the end of the day, I think, if you are aware of the potential risks but think the gains are worth it to you, then you have that right.


----------



## rteetz

Sailormoon2 said:


> As a teacher I HATE this, and is the only reason I would dispute what I quoted from BuckeyeBama below, because I feel like they do not have the common sense and perspective to make this decision for themsleves, waaay too much peer (and adult) pressure.


Yep. In high school football its all about being the biggest and best to look good on film for the college scholarships.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

BuckeyeBama said:


> Athletes today who play by the rules are a product of modern medical science, not nature.



I personally see a massive difference between chemical enhancement and training enhancement.


----------



## PrincessV

*ATTQOTD: *I think it simply needs to be one way or the other - either the governing bodies of the sport says "yes" to doping and ALL athletes are allowed the same advantages, or they say "no" and NO athletes are allowed. Either way allows for an even playing field. The problem as I see it, is that some governing bodies are willing to look the other way, others allow some substances, but not others, and still others take a firm stance and don't allow it at all - nothing fair about that playing field. 

But the overarching issue, I think, is money. You have runners coming from extreme poverty and one of the few ways to lift oneself - and one's family and village - out of that is through competitive racing. That breeds an environment rife with finding ways to get around the rules. I don't know what the solution is, but I don't think the problem can be solved until the sport reconciles with that.


----------



## croach

BuckeyeBama said:


> I wouldn't draw the line. I would let the athletes decide for themselves. When the risk is only to yourself, I am opposed to any governing bodies over-riding personal choice. This is not a "greater good" issue - it is an individual rights issue, IMO.
> 
> To follow your train of thought, I don't want to train at altitude. Should we ban training at altitude for all runners?



I don't think it's comparing apples to apples with your altitude analogy. Injecting yourself with a drug cocktail isn't the same as choosing to train at elevation.

I'm all for individual rights too. And an individual has the right to take PED's. They just don't necessarily have the right to participate in an organized sport that doesn't allow them. Baseball players voted in their union for tougher drug testing. Why do you think they did that?


----------



## surfde22

PrincessV said:


> *ATTQOTD: *I think it simply needs to be one way or the other - either the governing bodies of the sport says "yes" to doping and ALL athletes are allowed the same advantages, or they say "no" and NO athletes are allowed. Either way allows for an even playing field.



I don't think saying yes does allow for an even playing field.  Not all of the elites may have the means to afford the drugs, treatments, etc that would be needed to create the level playing field.  That said, I understand without using doping or PEDs the same argument could be made, but at least in that case everyone is still using natural ability.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you pay attention to weight fluctuations over the course of the week? How large of a difference either up or down you have seen in a weeks time?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Like a lot of QOTD's this one is coming from personal experience. With the time I took off from running recently I managed to gain several pounds (holiday food and booze). Tuesday morning I got on the scale at 227.7 lbs. On that day I also started tracking calories and continued my easy runs. Today I got on the scale and weighed 219.7 lbs. Since @Keels does not doing math thats 8 lbs. I am not starving myself, but allowing myself a balanced diet of 2,000 calories. I switched snacks from chips or whatever the vending machine had with a coke, to strawberries and water. Sausage biscuit from MacDonald's for breakfast to a protein shake... in other words better calories. In 24 hour periods I've seen my weight move near 10 lbs, but that only occurred when I went out for a 15 mile run or longer in warmer temps, and by the next morning I had hydrated enough to get back to or near where I was prior to that run. In my example from this week, 95% of the weight is likely to be water and the fact that i exercising and watching what I eat is helping me get back to the weight I am normally at 210 - 215. As a side note, its my goal to get to below 200 by July 2017.
> 
> Got my 5 miles in yesterday... late but done! Today is a rest day and plan on 7-10 miles tomorrow as a "long" run.



I weigh myself only once a month to avoid driving myself crazy.





LSUlakes said:


> Since its basically Friday and looks like I will sleep in a little before my run, I'll go ahead and ask the "fun" QOTD now for Friday.
> 
> *QOTD: *Tell us about a unique Disney gift that someone has given you or you purchased as a gift to yourself. (A trip does not count)
> 
> ATTQOTD: My cousin (also a big WDW fan) gifted me two really cool gifts this Christmas. The first are some small candles that when burned have a scent unique to a area, ride, ect of the parks. The other thing he gave me is a key chain with the quote "Here you leave today and enter the world of yesterday, tomorrow, and fantasy.
> 
> In case anyone is wondering why i'm up near midnight, I decided today was a great day to start financially planning for baby #2 and looking to pay off a car, and 500 other scenarios. Its one of those things that once I start I must finish or will be up all night going over it in my head. Obviously something is wrong with me.
> 
> Also, please excuse the many grammatical errors.



My friend Matt got me a thank you gift last year after he finished his races that I talked him into.  It was just a "partners" ornament but he knows how much I love Walt so it meant a lot.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have once, and it was more of a dry heave than anything actually coming up. This was way back in my cross country days and happened during our first race of the year when its still very warm.



Throwing up is my biggest phobia.  I would never run to the point I was going to vomit. 


Accountability- clearly I am slacking on this.   I have been eating well, just not tracking.  I took several days off to rest my ankle and it still hurts.  I have decided to dial things back and just do the bike and elliptical for a couple of weeks.   I need to refocus on my icing and stretching.  I admit I slacked big time on both because I assumed I was back to normal once I started running.  I need to slow things down and get back to basics and hopefully be running again in a couple of weeks.  If things don't improve its back to the doctor I go.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *Maybe those 19 poor souls wanted to run the full but the full was already sold out, so they just signed up for what they could to get into the starting corrals*. Another idea is the 19 acted as pacers for someone running a marathon and did not want to pay the price of the full. They got lost and by the time the realized what they did, it was to late... Im just throwing some random theories out there. lol


Did that once at the Myrtle Beach marathon. Both races started together, and I was there anyways. No one seemed to care.


----------



## croach

BuckeyeBama said:


> BTW, while I feel strongly about this subject, I understand that this is only my opinion and I respect differing opinions. I like hearing/reading what other think about things like this.



Ditto .  I might not feel that strongly about it really but it's an interesting topic.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

croach said:


> Baseball players voted in their union for tougher drug testing. Why do you think they did that?


One reason - $$$. They certainly didn't do it because they disagreed with its use. We know that because unofficial surveys of players indicated that most players were taking PEDs at one point.


----------



## LSUlakes

Running update: Last weekend did not work out as planned as far as running goes.   Got in a easy 7 last night and 4.3 today during lunch. The lunch run was about 30 seconds faster per mile than the 7. Overall feeling good. I am scheduled for a off day tomorrow, but may go with a run and take Thursday off. Starting to see a little weight come off, but still have a ways to go. Just like in "What About Bob"... baby steps.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> The topic kinda started yesterday so I decided to go with it. Sat down and started typing the question this morning, and by the time I posted it, many folks have already made statement relating to the topic. So, thanks for bringing it up. It had brought much healthy discussion to the thread.
> 
> The medals are a whole different animal altogether. I have no problem with anyone accepting their medal, if for nothing else than for remembering what happened that year. I would be a hypocrite if I said otherwise, because hanging in my office is the 2013 Boston "Finishers" medal. I was stopped around mile 25.7 of that race. Like those running WDW, completing the race was out of our control. Given the chance we would have crawled, and scratched our way to the finish line of the WDW half, the goofy challenge, the dopey challenge, and to that finish line on Boylston Street. Thats my $.02 on the subject matter.



I tend to agree here.  It's not as though these people started, with no intention of finishing, then quit.  Deep down I do have a problem with that sort of thing, because people are just buying a medal with no intention of training.  They also did not start, cut the course, then cross the finish line.  That is cheating and that is wrong.  At the end of the day, whether or not I have a problem with it doesn't really matter, and I'm certainly not going to sit in judgement behind the anonymity of my computer screen making people feel guilty for something they had no control over.


----------



## jhorstma

gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:  ...
> 
> For the Tour de France, let the team with the best scientist win (which actually is probably still the case).  I know I will never be able to ride one stage, much less 20, like they do, or even climb a Cat 4, much less a HC climb.



Speaking of which:  http://www.theonion.com/article/non-doping-cyclists-finish-tour-de-france-2268


----------



## asheleycs

*ATTQOTD: *The use of PEDs is so hard for me, because I can argue both sides. (Actually, my ability to "see both sides" is a regular problem of mine!) In general, how do you define the line of acceptable vs. not? Vitamins are okay? Ibuprofen is okay? Caffeine? HGH? Steroids? If the fundamental value premise is that sport should be played with an individual's "natural" abilities, can you let them use anything? We allow all sorts of technological advances--from something as simple as the structure of my Nike footbed to high-tech swim suits that are basically Teflon. When does it cross the line into "too much" enhancement?

FTMP, I think PEDs should not be allowed, but I can't even define PEDs, so that gut opinion is pretty worthless. I would never use any enhancement drugs because of their risks, and I can't afford most of the cutting edge technology. In situations where you are really only competing against yourself (basically anything I'll ever do), why not just permit whatever. Each person has to be able to accept themselves.


----------



## Dis5150

So I'm having trouble with the race/time calculators. What time would someone need in a 10 mile race to get a POT for a 5:30 or under marathon time?

Asking for a friend....


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> So I'm having trouble with the race/time calculators. What time would someone need in a 10 mile race to get a POT for a 5:30 or under marathon time?
> 
> Asking for a friend....



Using McMillan (which is similar to runDisney based on past experience) a 5:30 marathon would be a race equivalent 1:57:34 (11:45 min/mile) 10 miler.

LINK


----------



## Dis5150

DopeyBadger said:


> Using McMillan (which is similar to runDisney based on past experience) a 5:30 marathon would be a race equivalent 1:57:34 (11:45 min/mile) 10 miler.
> 
> LINK


Thank you!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  Interesting question today and there have been some very thought provoking comments.  I believe that running is an individual endeavour.  I am a mid pack runner, I have completed every race for which I have toed the line.  I have collected quite a few medals and display them on a rack in my bedroom.  I am very proud of all that I have accomplished and for the hard work I have done.  In the next year I hope to tackle several ultras and complete my first 50 mile race.  If I complete those races I will get my first belt buckles, which I will again display in my room. But if I cheated in any way to acquire any of those medals or buckles they would mean nothing to me.  This is why I love running.  I know I will never be fast and as I get older I will get slower.  But I can continue to challenge myself and accomplish new goals; that is my motivation and reward.  The medals and buckles are just reminders or symbols of the effort I gave.  And really, even though my family and friends are happy for me and cheer on my successes, in the end this is for me and to cheat is to cheat myself.  Why even run then?


----------



## roxymama

I just ran behind a woman on an elliptical that French braided her very long hair for a full 20 minutes while going at a pretty good clip.  I fought every urge to video it.
I can't even regular braid my hair properly while standing still.
I'm thinking she needs to be tested for PEDs.  Or witchcraft


----------



## keahgirl8

roxymama said:


> I just ran behind a woman on an elliptical that French braided her very long hair for a full 20 minutes while going at a pretty good clip.  I fought every urge to video it.
> I can't even regular braid my hair properly while standing still.
> I'm thinking she needs to be tested for PEDs.  Or witchcraft



I call witchcraft!  I can't even french braid someone else's hair, let alone my own where I can't see what I'm doing!


----------



## The Expert

roxymama said:


> I just ran behind a woman on an elliptical that French braided her very long hair for a full 20 minutes while going at a pretty good clip.  I fought every urge to video it.
> I can't even regular braid my hair properly while standing still.
> I'm thinking she needs to be tested for PEDs.  Or witchcraft



I would LOVE to have seen that! You definitely should have recorded it!


----------



## FFigawi

It's not just runDisney who needs to hire more spell checkers.....


----------



## Anisum

roxymama said:


> I just ran behind a woman on an elliptical that French braided her very long hair for a full 20 minutes while going at a pretty good clip.  I fought every urge to video it.
> I can't even regular braid my hair properly while standing still.
> I'm thinking she needs to be tested for PEDs.  Or witchcraft


Definitely witchcraft. I couldn't regular braid my hair on the elliptical.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> I just ran behind a woman on an elliptical that French braided her very long hair for a full 20 minutes while going at a pretty good clip.  I fought every urge to video it.
> I can't even regular braid my hair properly while standing still.
> I'm thinking she needs to be tested for PEDs.  Or witchcraft



I think I could do this! I've braided my hair while walking, but I think the hardest part of this scenario is moving on an elliptical... it feels so unnatural for me!


----------



## Ariel484

Cannot braid and walk at the same time.  I would injure myself and/or others.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I also can't braid my hair.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

FFigawi said:


> It's not just runDisney who needs to hire more spell checkers.....



That sounds like a weapon the Empire would use in the Star Wars universe.

It reminds of the time a previous employer did a trade show in Vancouver, but when they did the shirts they left the "u" out of Vancouver this making it Vancover.


----------



## jhorstma

I don't have (much) hair.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD:  Interesting question today and there have been some very thought provoking comments.  I believe that running is an individual endeavour.  I am a mid pack runner, I have completed every race for which I have toed the line.  I have collected quite a few medals and display them on a rack in my bedroom.  I am very proud of all that I have accomplished and for the hard work I have done.  In the next year I hope to tackle several ultras and complete my first 50 mile race.  If I complete those races I will get my first belt buckles, which I will again display in my room. But if I cheated in any way to acquire any of those medals or buckles they would mean nothing to me.  This is why I love running.  I know I will never be fast and as I get older I will get slower.  But I can continue to challenge myself and accomplish new goals; that is my motivation and reward.  The medals and buckles are just reminders or symbols of the effort I gave.  And really, even though my family and friends are happy for me and cheer on my successes, in the end this is for me and to cheat is to cheat myself.  Why even run then?



EXACTLY!   I know someone that cheats.  She signs up for races to buy medals and when she gets swept she goes on social media and accepts the praise as if she finished the races.  It bothers me but in the end, she is only fooling herself.   She is a very unhappy person, by her own admission, and lying about her accomplishments doesn't help fix that.  Anyone that cheats, IMO, is just someone with low self-esteem that needs recognition and praise to feel better about themselves.  If I run a race and get a slower time than I wanted it is a reflection of the work I put into my training and I deserve that time.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is your experience when it comes to running at different elevations? Do you normally run at higher elevation and traveled for a race / trip closer to sea level or vise versa? How did that effect your pace? 


Will answer the QOTD later. Stopped by the office real quick to get some documents. At home with DD who is sick today.


----------



## LSUlakes

This weekend we have the following folks with races:

27 - @FFigawi  - IM 70.3 Dubai (NG / N/A)
28 - @WhereInFlorida  - Daytona 5k (NG / N/A)
28 - @KSellers88  - Callaway 5k (NG / N/A)
29 - @tigger536  - Polar Bear 5k (28:00 / N/A)

If you would like to revise your goal or any other changes, just let me know. Best of luck to each of you and I look forward to hearing about how your race went!


----------



## bcarey2k

Waiting2goback said:


> EXACTLY!   I know someone that cheats.  She signs up for races to buy medals and when she gets swept she goes on social media and accepts the praise as if she finished the races.  It bothers me but in the end, she is only fooling herself.   She is a very unhappy person, by her own admission, and lying about her accomplishments doesn't help fix that.  Anyone that cheats, IMO, is just someone with low self-esteem that needs recognition and praise to feel better about themselves.  If I run a race and get a slower time than I wanted it is a reflection of the work I put into my training and I deserve that time.



I recently ran <attempted> a marathon in the pouring rain .. after the first lap (2 lap event), I tapped out.  Conditions sucked, course wasn't marked real well, open course and at the end of the day, my brain just wasn't feeling it.

I passed the half timing mat and made a hard right towards the 'exit' ... a volunteer ran over to me with a marathon medal and said 'here ya go!' ... I declined with the explaination that there was no way I deserved that medal for what I just did ... 

The volunteer looked a bit perplexed.

Moral - to each their own.  I've turned in some times I've been proud of and some not so proud of ... but even a finisher medal is that ... and if I don't earn it, I'm not accepting it.  

Brian


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Barca33Runner said:


> I also can't braid my hair.


I have no hair.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: I was up at altitude skiing the week before I ran my current PR half marathon and definitely felt like the elevation change had an impact once I came back down. Similar thing happened at the end of December when I was up at altitude and noticed my efforts and breathing were much better once I started running at home again.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: It's no secret that I don't train with a lot of hills and so out of town races with any elevation kick my backside a little bit.  So far I'd say that majority of my races have been pretty flat.  The few that have had hills have definitely zapped my energy.  I've only raced in the midwest.  (WDW excluded) 
So it is something to improve on.


----------



## DVCFan1994

keahgirl8 said:


> I call witchcraft!  I can't even french braid someone else's hair, let alone my own where I can't see what I'm doing!



Must be a witch  I can only french braid my own hair (and while moving around), can't do it on anyone else. Maybe I should have my daughter walk around next time I want to try hers. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your experience when it comes to running at different elevations? Do you normally run at higher elevation and traveled for a race / trip closer to sea level or vise versa? How did that effect your pace?
> Will answer the QOTD later. Stopped by the office real quick to get some documents. At home with DD who is sick today.



I train in a hilly area.  But it does not start at a high level, I think I'm at about 500 feet above sea level.   My short runs are only a few small hills, but once I get to my 6 mile+ routes the elevation climbs get larger and more frequent.  I think I run faster at Disney (and in Florida in general) because its flatter.  It is a lower elevation, but not enough to matter.  

I do worry about the idea of traveling to races that would be at a much higher elevation, and have thus far purposefully avoided it.  I am asthmatic and I've read people with asthma can have a tougher time acclimating, so I've stuck to other races.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Yikes, you go skiing and then you have to catch up on 20+ pages!  I was the only one in the gym since 4-7 ft of fresh powder fell while we were there.  Is it weird to not ski to save your legs for running?! I tore my quads last time I snowboarded and haven't hit the slopes since.  But it looked so nice ...

ATTQOTD: Threw up only once in middle school. Was totally out of shape because exercise was not cool.  However, still thought I was the fastest chick in my PE class, so when we had to run a mile I was surprised that I heard there was a girl on my heels.  Refused to let her pass.  My reward: dry heaving into a trashcan.  

Cheating: lots of thoughts.  I don't like course cutters or those who purposely sign up for something with no intention of finishing just for the medal/"accolades" (not talking about getting injured mid training etc) especially if they throw it in someone's face to make themselves look superior.  I find the repeat offenders endlessly fascinating/infuriating.  What is their motivation?  Also agree it's not cool when it's someone who wins and then takes away the "glory" for the person who should have won.  My husband disagrees and thinks that it just affects the person who cheated, but I guess when you're the one putting in all the miles and time from your family, it can really get your hackles up.  

I'm surprised about the course cutters at rD races, but they caught several at Tink last year and I moved up 6 spots.  Sounds like they should have put more timing mats up on the back and out at WWoS.  Also don't think anyone should take away from those who collected their half or challenge medals for Disney marathon weekend.  They put in the work, but couldn't complete it due to an act of God.  It was heartbreaking for many.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your experience when it comes to running at different elevations? Do you normally run at higher elevation and traveled for a race / trip closer to sea level or vise versa? How did that effect your pace?


I have run at altitude a few time when on business trips in recent years, but I have always been careful and run slower so saw no real performance issues. I ran at altitude many times in the Army and the biggest difference for me at the time was the amount of water that I needed to drink. You need a lot more water when running at altitude. But because we trained at altitude a lot, the thinner air wasn't really a problem at the time - and I was very young.

FWIW, below 4000 ft has never been a problem for me. Above 7500 feet and it gets hard.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your experience when it comes to running at different elevations? Do you normally run at higher elevation and traveled for a race / trip closer to sea level or vise versa? How did that effect your pace?


Well Wisconsin isn't at a high elevation but Florida is at a lower elevation. Those are the only two places I have experience with. I've never ran on a mountain or anything.


----------



## roxymama

Fun fact:  I can get to the highest point in Chicago by running about 3.5 miles from my house (it's a route I take often.)  I just googled more information on it since I wanted to see the real numbers.  It is 670 feet above sea level, or about 100 feet above our lakeshore.  I just went on my Garmin app to look at one of my last runs from my house to this point to see what the elevation change was for me...70 ft!  Looks like my house is at same elevation as the lakeshore.  And it only took me 14+ minutes to gradually climb it.    
Sorry for the math.  #nomath

In summary: Come to Chicago for the speedy flat courses and the unusual, unpredictable weather !


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your experience when it comes to running at different elevations? Do you normally run at higher elevation and traveled for a race / trip closer to sea level or vise versa? How did that effect your pace?



I've never run a race at altitude, so this is something I've never had to worry about. I have to worry about hot vs. cold and jet lag. That's plenty.


----------



## kristabelle13

ATTQOTD: I live at sea level. Our cabin literally sits on the Pacific Ocean so, it's at sea level. Sometimes, I can find a hill. Sorta. Most (if not all) of my vacations are at sea level (Hawaii & Cali). 

I wonder what running at elevation is like? I should go for a run next time I'm in Whistler. But who is in a condition to go for a run while in Whistler?! Crazy people. And I'm not crazy


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I ran in Steamboat Springs a few months ago and definitely noticed it.... I'm sure none of the yummy vacation food had anything to do with it... or that fact that I rehydrated with a fountain dr pepper post run...


----------



## jhorstma

ATTQOTD:  I live/run in Virginia at 400 feet.  Ran a half marathon in Arizona/Utah last October - that was a reasonably flat/down-hill point-to-point race at about 4,000 feet.  I didn't really notice any impact but I was run/walking with DW who did notice some effects (trouble catching breath, dizziness, cramping - hard to say if altitude was the cause).  This summer we'd like to do a half marathon (5K for DW) at Rocky Mountain National Park just north of Denver - that will be a circuit course with an 800 foot climb midway through, starting at an elevation of 7,500 feet.  I'm guessing that my pace will slow considerably.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I don't really have any experience with altitude running. Last spring while vacationing in the Smokies, I went for a short run on the mountain where our cabin was and it was so hard! The hills were so steep and it was definitely harder to breathe. I can totally rock the hills here in the Midwest though...

Someday my friend & I want to run the marathon in Washington state (Jack & Jill?)- the one that's all down hill - sounds appealing, but might be harder than we think?


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I live at sea level, so when visiting DD27 while she lived in Colorado I would run at altitude. Plus I lived there 2 years before I moved here. Due to the thinner air, I would get out of breath much quicker and tire more easily. I hated it, lol. I moved there from California and the elevation change about killed me. When people tell you to drink lots more water it is no joke. The first week I was there I went on a job interview and couldn't type for the test as my fingers looked like sausages! They told me to go home and drink tons of water for a week and come back. I did and the swelling went down and I got the job.  I don't think I would train or race at altitude again.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your experience when it comes to running at different elevations? Do you normally run at higher elevation and traveled for a race / trip closer to sea level or vise versa? How did that effect your pace?


ATTQOTD: So I live in coastal FL - if I don't throw a tall bridge in, my training run elevations range from 25' _below_ sea level to maybe 75' above. When I went up to the NC mountains for a vacation, I ran/hiked at 5,000-6,000'... and it was _hard_! I have exercise-induced asthma in the mix, which didn't help, but I legit had altitude sickness (the headache, the tiredness, the pounding heart, the brain fog and all) for the first 4 days until I adjusted a bit. I don't think I've ever run faster, easier than the week after I got back home from that trip, lol!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: No experience with running at any significant altitude.  I live at/near sea level and almost all my races are within 100-200 ft of sea level.  I did run two half marathons last year that were at higher elevation... one of them started at 750 feet and ended at 550 feet, and the other started at 500 feet and ended at 275 feet.  Both of those mostly took place at the higher end of the elevation for ~10 miles, then had a good descent, and the rest of the race was at the lower elevation.  But... that's not really much elevation still. 

I do have a lot of hills where I live though... it's not flat sea level.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Also no experience with altitude changes with training or racing.


----------



## Burgundy Rose

Hi everybody! I haven't checked this thread in so long, I hope you're all fine  I'm posting just to whine really. It's been absolutely freezing here for the past 5 weeks or so and it's been so hard to go out, let alone run. I've only just gone back to my regular routine of 3 runs a week this week but I'm absolutely miserable in the cold. I put on two jumpers but stepping foot outside feels completely insane. I'm giving it my all though because I don't want to take a longer break than what I've already taken and I'm keeping my eyes on the prize (the half I'm hoping to complete in September). I'm thinking about joining a gym just for the three months a year when the weather's extreme so I can at least run on a treadmill. How big is the difference between running outside and running on a machine? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Wendy98

I ran on vacation in Sedona 2 years ago, around 4300 feet.  It felt ok but I don't push the pace on vacation runs.  I was awestruck by my surroundings.  I came home and raced a 10k two weeks later.  I set my current PR-- not sure if the elevation runs had anything to do with it, but I am sure it helped.

I would love to train more at elevation but am challenged in the Midwest for something close.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 28 - @WhereInFlorida  - Daytona 5k (NG / N/A)
> 
> If you would like to revise your goal or any other changes, just let me know. Best of luck to each of you and I look forward to hearing about how your race went!



Oops, not doing this one this weekend.  It is a fun one if anyone is in the area, on the Daytona Speedway and road course and you get free ticket to Rolex 24.  But still on tap for the half next weekend.  

Also result for 1/8 marathon, 4:02 and PR.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  Here in Mid-Michigan running at elevation is not an option.  I have lived in the coastal mountains of Northern California, great hill runs but certainly not at altitude.  Only on some trips to the Sierras have I run at altitude.  I was not prepared and it kicked my but!  So much harder!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I do not have to deal with elevation, only minor hills. My system would probably go into shock, but I think it would be a great workout!


----------



## Mickey Momma

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't really have any experience with altitude running. Last spring while vacationing in the Smokies, I went for a short run on the mountain where our cabin was and it was so hard! The hills were so steep and it was definitely harder to breathe. I can totally rock the hills here in the Midwest though...


Waves to you from the Smokies!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your experience when it comes to running at different elevations? Do you normally run at higher elevation and traveled for a race / trip closer to sea level or vise versa? How did that effect your pace?



No experience with running at different altitudes but I have a lot of experience at running with different attitudes!


----------



## baxter24

No experience running in different altitudes but do live in a somewhat hilly area. Especially my neighborhood! This should help me in training for Raleigh Rock N Roll right @camaker?!?


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> No experience running in different altitudes but do live in a somewhat hilly area. Especially my neighborhood! This should help me in training for Raleigh Rock N Roll right @camaker?!?



I sure hope so since I'm training in the same area for the same races!  From what I hear they modified the RnR course last year to make it less hilly!  Just stay away from the NCRC Half in Umstead unless you really really like constant hills. Almost no flat stretches on that course...


----------



## The Expert

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your experience when it comes to running at different elevations? Do you normally run at higher elevation and traveled for a race / trip closer to sea level or vise versa? How did that effect your pace?



I live in Salt Lake City, at about 4700 feet. I often train on hills and up in the foothills which are even higher. I've actually not done a race elsewhere since I started running after Princess 5K last year, so I'm REALLY excited to see how I perform in Florida next month! I've done several races here, including one in Park City that was at about 7000 feet, an I PRd it, so I'm feeling pretty good about going the other direction!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I got behind, and I don't have a lot to add to the previous day's discussions but just wanted thank y'all for giving me some interesting things to ponder!  I will say that seeing my Dad (who is the world's biggest baseball fan) come to terms with doping in his beloved sport has been heartbreaking.

ATTQOTD:  I have seen big differences in my running according to elevation.  2 years ago I moved from a town in VA that was at 725 ft. to a town in Utah that is at 5,000 ft.  Running was a real struggle when I first got here! (and I still haven't gotten back to what I was - though I KNOW I can't claim "altitude change" for 2 years, so there is obviously other factors involved!).  I've noticed that since my move, when I'm on trips either to my parents' house in CA (13 ft.) or to different vacations at sea level, my legs get tired before my heart does.  Where here in Utah, I feel it in my chest before I feel it in my legs.


----------



## Baloo in MI

After much research, planning and then pleading and deal making I have gotten the  from my wife and my 2017 running schedule is set.  Registration costs were painful!

2/26 - Baloo in MI, Portage Winter Blast, Half Marathon (goal 1:50)
5/13 - Baloo in MI, Fifth Third River Bank Run, 25K (goal 2:16)
5/27 - Baloo in MI, Bayshore Marathon (goal 4:15)
6/11 - Baloo in MI, Run the Bend, 50K (goal - just finish)
7/29 - Baloo in MI, Loopty Loop 12 hr race; 7/29 (goal - complete 50 miles)
9/9 - Baloo in MI, Run Woodstock 50 Mile (goal - just finish)
10/1 - Baloo in MI, Thru the Leaves 50K (goal - just finish)
10/15 - Baloo in MI, Grand Rapids Marathon (goal sub 4 hours)


----------



## camaker

Baloo in MI said:


> After much research, planning and then pleading and deal making I have gotten the  from my wife and my 2017 running schedule is set.  Registration costs were painful!
> 
> 2/26 - Baloo in MI, Portage Winter Blast, Half Marathon (goal 1:50)
> 5/13 - Baloo in MI, Fifth Third Bank River Run, 25K (goal 2:16)
> 5/27 - Baloo in MI, Bayshore Marathon (goal 4:15)
> 6/11 - Baloo in MI, Run the Bend, 50K (goal - just finish)
> 7/29 - Baloo in MI, Loopty Loop 12 hr race; 7/29 (goal - complete 50 miles)
> 9/9 - Baloo in MI, Run Woodstock 50 Mile (goal - just finish)
> 10/1 - Baloo in MI, Thru the Leaves 50K (goal - just finish)
> 10/15 - Baloo in MI, Grand Rapids Marathon (goal sub 4 hours)



Holy Smokes, that's some impressive mileage you've got scheduled there!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Attqod- I've gone 'home' to Utah to run the AF Canyon Half twice. It starts a good 7-8 miles up the Mountain- first time I had 3-4 days to adjust to the altitude from Florida. Last year I flew in day before and i ended up drying my lungs out so bad during the race I was coughing & wheezing for a good week afterwards..


----------



## FFigawi

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: So I live in coastal FL - if I don't throw a tall bridge in, my training run elevations range from 25' _below_ sea level to maybe 75' above.



Are you running in a tunnel? There's no place in Florida 25' below sea level. New Orleans, maybe, but not Florida.


----------



## jmasgat

Burgundy Rose said:


> Hi everybody! I haven't checked this thread in so long, I hope you're all fine  I'm posting just to whine really. It's been absolutely freezing here for the past 5 weeks or so and it's been so hard to go out, let alone run. I've only just gone back to my regular routine of 3 runs a week this week but I'm absolutely miserable in the cold. I put on two jumpers but stepping foot outside feels completely insane. I'm giving it my all though because I don't want to take a longer break than what I've already taken and I'm keeping my eyes on the prize (the half I'm hoping to complete in September). I'm thinking about joining a gym just for the three months a year when the weather's extreme so I can at least run on a treadmill. How big is the difference between running outside and running on a machine? Thanks for any help.



You will get all sorts of answers pro and con for running on treadmills, and for whether you can simulate running outdoors, and what adjustments you need to make. My two cents worth (as a runner who does run on TM for 2 of 3 of my weekly runs--for speedwork and tempo) is that if running on a TM helps you keep up your running when it's cold, and if you aren't motivated to get outside otherwise, then go for it. You can certainly log some quality miles on a TM.  Don't know what your training plan is, so won't comment on which miles those should be.

Maybe you can get a day/week pass to try it out and see if it will work for you. What have you get to lose?


----------



## DVCFan1994

Burgundy Rose said:


> Hi everybody! I haven't checked this thread in so long, I hope you're all fine  I'm posting just to whine really. It's been absolutely freezing here for the past 5 weeks or so and it's been so hard to go out, let alone run. I've only just gone back to my regular routine of 3 runs a week this week but I'm absolutely miserable in the cold. I put on two jumpers but stepping foot outside feels completely insane. I'm giving it my all though because I don't want to take a longer break than what I've already taken and I'm keeping my eyes on the prize (the half I'm hoping to complete in September). I'm thinking about joining a gym just for the three months a year when the weather's extreme so I can at least run on a treadmill. How big is the difference between running outside and running on a machine? Thanks for any help.



I'll echo @jmasgat, if the treadmill is what you need to get you through the cold and bad weather, then it is better than nothing.  I live in a snowy cold New England city, and have done Princess 3 times, requiring me to keep running in the winter.  I found there were days I just didn't feel safe running outside.  For 2014 the night before my 11 mile long run we got an icy snowy mix, so I had to do the 11 miles on the treadmill.  It was too icy on the road for me to feel safe.  That said, I am not a huge fan of the treadmill so I try to run outside when I can, but heading to the treadmill or my gym's very short indoor track is a backup when weather prevents me from being safe on the roads.  

Also running in the cold requires some trial and error with what to wear.  I run outside down to 0 degrees sometimes, and honestly after three years of figuring it out, I'm usually pretty comfortable once I've warmed up as long as I have dressed right.  For me that's a pair of wicking fleece lined running tights, multiple layers on top, gloves, headband or hat, and wool socks.


----------



## Miranda

Re: Treadmill... I am one of those crazy people who goes running outside in the cold, I even went to my run group last Wednesday and we ran in a snowstorm.   But the first year I was back running and training for Tink, I didn't have any winter running gear yet and we had a really bad winter where we had several snowstorms that dumped 3 feet of snow at a time on us.  I did all the runs from the Galloway training plan from the first week of January until I think about the third week of March (up to and including the 10 mile run) mostly on the treadmill at the gym, but a few times I did the shorter weekday runs on the indoor track that circles the top of the basketball courts at the gym.  My first outdoor run for that training cycle was the 11.5 mile long run.  I made it through the race ok. 

That being said, I think I have run on the treadmill less than 10 times in the 2 years since then.   It just gets so boring for me even when I watch Netflix the whole time on my iPad, and I actually find it more difficult to run on the treadmill than run outdoors.  But if you don't mind doing it then you will be fine.  It is certainly better than doing nothing!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Shoe mid-sole needs time to "recover" between runs. Fact or fiction?

ATTQOTD: I am not 100% certain on this, but I do alternate shoes most of the time. I would say fact if one also believe that a track needs time to recover from a lot of running on it, then why not shoes???


----------



## Ariel484

Burgundy Rose said:


> Hi everybody! I haven't checked this thread in so long, I hope you're all fine  I'm posting just to whine really. It's been absolutely freezing here for the past 5 weeks or so and it's been so hard to go out, let alone run. I've only just gone back to my regular routine of 3 runs a week this week but I'm absolutely miserable in the cold. I put on two jumpers but stepping foot outside feels completely insane. I'm giving it my all though because I don't want to take a longer break than what I've already taken and I'm keeping my eyes on the prize (the half I'm hoping to complete in September). I'm thinking about joining a gym just for the three months a year when the weather's extreme so I can at least run on a treadmill. How big is the difference between running outside and running on a machine? Thanks for any help.


The treadmill should be a little easier, physically - it's a softer surface, you don't have elevation changes (unless you change the incline), it keeps pace for you, you don't encounter wind, etc.  I agree that right now it would be better than nothing! I think since your goal race is so far away that as long as you get back outside _eventually_, you'll be good!


disneydaydreamer33 said:


> I got behind, and I don't have a lot to add to the previous day's discussions but just wanted thank y'all for giving me some interesting things to ponder!  I will say that seeing my Dad (who is the world's biggest baseball fan) come to terms with doping in his beloved sport has been heartbreaking.


My husband is a huge baseball fan and I think it just makes him angry more than anything.  Luckily his favorite players (Tom Glavine is his #1 favorite) are clean/were clean during their careers...

...the sad thing is that I want to add "as far as we know." Because I feel like at this point you just never know with these guys...


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Shoe mid-sole needs time to "recover" between runs. Fact or fiction?


I honestly have no idea. I've got more than one running shoe so I do rotate them. Even when wearing one shoe I've never felt like my shoe didn't "perform" as well.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Um...I dunno?!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Shoe mid-sole needs time to "recover" between runs. Fact or fiction?



I'm going to say fact ... just because today was my first time running two days in a row since I retired my old shoes (so I'm now down to one pair) and my knee hurt.
Of course, it could have just been because my knee hates me, but ... I'm gonna go ahead and blame it on the lack of recovery time for the midsole.


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Shoe mid-sole needs time to "recover" between runs. Fact or fiction?



I do rotate shoes, but I don't know if it's necessary.  I'm sure we can count on @DopeyBadger to give us the full scientific breakdown on if it's fact or fiction.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Shoe mid-sole needs time to "recover" between runs. Fact or fiction?



I don't know for sure whether this one is fact or fiction.  What I do know is that rotating 2 pairs of shoes gets me the same theoretical mileage/shoe, just over a longer period of time, while allowing for the mid-soles to "recover" whether they need to or not.  Buying two pairs of shoes every 6-8 months also costs me the same as buying 1 pair every 3-4 months, so rotation does not add an additional shoe cost.  Given those factors, I'm in the camp of rotating just in case.  If it's true, I'm accounting for it.  If it's not, I'm not doing anything that hurts the shoes or costs me additional money, so there's no down side.  Given my injury history I'd rather err on the side of caution.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Shoe mid-sole needs time to "recover" between runs. Fact or fiction?


I treat it as a fact, but only for longer runs, speed work or trail runs. For shorter runs on flat surfaces, I have run on back to back days many times.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have no idea.   Up until now I have not run more than 3x a week, never 2 in a row (Tue/Thu/Sat up until last Fall), so it didn't matter.  Right now I'm running Wed/Sat and I'm hoping to turn that into Tue/Wed/Thu/Sat soon, or at least some combo with Sat of Tue/Wed or Wed/Thu (run group on Wed and Sat so those are fixed days), so I should probably know this.


----------



## croach

Alternative fact??


----------



## run.minnie.miles

croach said:


> Alternative fact??



I literally just laughed out loud. Good one.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Shoe mid-sole needs time to "recover" between runs. Fact or fiction?



Shoes go on my feet. Does that help? That's about all I know.


----------



## Ariel484

croach said:


> Alternative fact??


*slow clap*


----------



## Ariel484

Barca33Runner said:


> Shoes go on my feet. Does that help? That's about all I know.


Hey same!


----------



## roxymama

jmasgat said:


> You will get all sorts of answers pro and con for running on treadmills, and for whether you can simulate running outdoors, and what adjustments you need to make. My two cents worth (as a runner who does run on TM for 2 of 3 of my weekly runs--for speedwork and tempo) is that if running on a TM helps you keep up your running when it's cold, and if you aren't motivated to get outside otherwise, then go for it. You can certainly log some quality miles on a TM.  Don't know what your training plan is, so won't comment on which miles those should be.
> 
> Maybe you can get a day/week pass to try it out and see if it will work for you. What have you get to lose?



I agree with the other posters.  Running on the road is more helpful for me than a treadmill because my pace can go up and down and elevation changes a bit more (plus it's less boring), However I HAVE to run at least once or twice a week at the gym due to my work scheduled and also weather.   The nice thing is that there is always a water fountain and a bathroom nearby and you don't have to use your brain at all for watching out for cars/dogs/thinking about what route you will take/wondering if a scary guy will pop out of a bush.
I still LOVE running on roads, while I merely tolerate treadmills.  But it keeps me in shape.  And I don't have to worry about what clothes to wear.  Tank or t-shirt is fine every time


----------



## croach

run.minnie.miles said:


> I literally just laughed out loud. Good one.





Ariel484 said:


> *slow clap*



Thank you, thank you. I'll be here all week. Try the veal and don't forget to tip your waiters.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I thought people changed their shoes to match their outfits.


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  I thought people changed their shoes to match their outfits.


*slow clap* #2 of the day and it's not even lunch time!


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Shoe mid-sole needs time to "recover" between runs. Fact or fiction?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am not 100% certain on this, but I do alternate shoes most of the time. I would say fact if one also believe that a track needs time to recover from a lot of running on it, then why not shoes???



I've been told (by people selling me shoes) this is true, but no clue if it really is or not.  I do rotate 2 or 3 pairs of shoes at times, depending on my training, but its just as much about different shoes for different runs.  Longer slower runs and thus more cushioning in the shoe vs. shorter faster runs and less cushioned and lighter shoe. 



croach said:


> Alternative fact??



Winning answer!



roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  I thought people changed their shoes to match their outfits.



Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Miranda

DVCFan1994 said:


> I've been told (by people selling me shoes) this is true, but no clue if it really is or not.  I do rotate 2 or 3 pairs of shoes at times, depending on my training, but its just as much about different shoes for different runs.  Longer slower runs and thus more cushioning in the shoe vs. shorter faster runs and less cushioned and lighter shoe.


I have thought about getting a lighter shoe for my shorter runs, but I am so slow that I don't know if it even really matters.   My slow runs tend to be in the 12:30-13:00 range and my fast runs tend to be in the 11:30-12:30 range.   I have a $50 gift card to the LRS for completing 8 of 8 of a series last year, and I've thought about getting a pair of Torins with it to complement my Olympus that I have been running in exclusively.  I'm not quite ready to switch over to the Paradigms yet, I still have one pair of Olympus with about 100 miles left on them and a whole unused pair that I should swap in.

Actually this is a semi-related question... do shoes "go bad"?  I got 4 pairs of the Olympus on super clearance 2 years ago, and these are the pairs that I'm still working through.  I'm sure they were actually made at some point much further back than 2 years as well since they were on super clearance because the new models were coming out.  Is a brand new pair of 2+ year old shoes still "good"?


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I also have no clue as to fact or fiction, but I do rotate between two sets of shoes.  

I also can not top @croach or @roxymama answers.  Those win the day....


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Shoe mid-sole needs time to "recover" between runs. Fact or fiction?



I think it depends on the runs. I rotated mine when doing my Comrades training (4-5 one day, 2-4 the next) but I don't rotate for my normal weekly runs. 



Miranda said:


> Actually this is a semi-related question... do shoes "go bad"?  I got 4 pairs of the Olympus on super clearance 2 years ago, and these are the pairs that I'm still working through.  I'm sure they were actually made at some point much further back than 2 years as well since they were on super clearance because the new models were coming out.  Is a brand new pair of 2+ year old shoes still "good"?



I've never noticed them going bad. I stock up at expos or during sales and the older ones seem to work just fine.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Miranda said:


> I have thought about getting a lighter shoe for my shorter runs, but I am so slow that I don't know if it even really matters.   My slow runs tend to be in the 12:30-13:00 range and my fast runs tend to be in the 11:30-12:30 range.   I have a $50 gift card to the LRS for completing 8 of 8 of a series last year, and I've thought about getting a pair of Torins with it to complement my Olympus that I have been running in exclusively.  I'm not quite ready to switch over to the Paradigms yet, I still have one pair of Olympus with about 100 miles left on them and a whole unused pair that I should swap in.
> 
> Actually this is a semi-related question... do shoes "go bad"?  I got 4 pairs of the Olympus on super clearance 2 years ago, and these are the pairs that I'm still working through.  I'm sure they were actually made at some point much further back than 2 years as well since they were on super clearance because the new models were coming out.  Is a brand new pair of 2+ year old shoes still "good"?



I am not fast either, so I can tell you I still think it makes a difference for me.  Not just in the lightness of the shoe, but I have also had lower leg injuries galore and one recommendation of my physical therapist was to use varying types of shoes with both different cushioning and heel drops.  The drop factor you have to be gentle is switching because changing it too fast can cause its own problems.  But she said that by using varying shoes my foot and calf muscles will be challenged in different ways, helping to strengthen them.  

Not sure about if shoes get too old or not, that is a good question. I'm a big fan of the New Balance Factory store and have wondered about that too.


----------



## Ariel484

Miranda said:


> I have thought about getting a lighter shoe for my shorter runs, but I am so slow that I don't know if it even really matters.   My slow runs tend to be in the 12:30-13:00 range and my fast runs tend to be in the 11:30-12:30 range.   I have a $50 gift card to the LRS for completing 8 of 8 of a series last year, and I've thought about getting a pair of Torins with it to complement my Olympus that I have been running in exclusively.  I'm not quite ready to switch over to the Paradigms yet, I still have one pair of Olympus with about 100 miles left on them and a whole unused pair that I should swap in.
> 
> Actually this is a semi-related question... do shoes "go bad"?  I got 4 pairs of the Olympus on super clearance 2 years ago, and these are the pairs that I'm still working through.  I'm sure they were actually made at some point much further back than 2 years as well since they were on super clearance because the new models were coming out.  Is a brand new pair of 2+ year old shoes still "good"?


I have heard that they do, but it's always been a salesperson telling me that, so I'm not sure that I believe it.


----------



## Burgundy Rose

Thank you so much for your replies on my query about treadmill vs outside, @Ariel484, @jmasgat, @Miranda and @DVCFan1994 . The general consensus seems to be that I should do whatever keeps me running even though the treadmill is a lot less fun. I'll do just that


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: I had never heard shoes needed to recover. I guess I'll try and pay more attention.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Burgundy Rose said:


> Hi everybody! I haven't checked this thread in so long, I hope you're all fine  I'm posting just to whine really. It's been absolutely freezing here for the past 5 weeks or so and it's been so hard to go out, let alone run. I've only just gone back to my regular routine of 3 runs a week this week but I'm absolutely miserable in the cold. I put on two jumpers but stepping foot outside feels completely insane. I'm giving it my all though because I don't want to take a longer break than what I've already taken and I'm keeping my eyes on the prize (the half I'm hoping to complete in September). I'm thinking about joining a gym just for the three months a year when the weather's extreme so I can at least run on a treadmill. How big is the difference between running outside and running on a machine? Thanks for any help.



I started out on the treadmill when I first began running because it was winter and that's what needed to happen.  The next winter I tried the treadmill and hated it so I cancelled the gym membership and hit the streets.  I loved last winter.  This winter, I am back to the treadmill for my runs because I have to as I continue to try and recover from my surgery.

I say, the treadmill will help with your conditioning so for that purpose it will serve you well during the winter.  It is way better than not running.  It wont help you condition your legs to the impact on the streets, it won't help you learn how to pace yourself on the streets.   But, if you keep your conditioning up all winter on the treadmill the other stuff will come fairly quickly once the weather improves.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Shoe mid-sole needs time to "recover" between runs. Fact or fiction?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am not 100% certain on this, but I do alternate shoes most of the time. I would say fact if one also believe that a track needs time to recover from a lot of running on it, then why not shoes???



No idea.  I rotate my shoes anyway so for me it doesn't matter.

Accountability:  This is not really accountability but I think I figured out the pain issue.  I started stretching again and it is dramatically better.  I will give it a few more days and then I will try the running again, and just make sure I keep stretching.  My and my mind thinking I am 18 years old again and I would snap back to normal so fast.


----------



## Miranda

DVCFan1994 said:


> I am not fast either, so I can tell you I still think it makes a difference for me.  Not just in the lightness of the shoe, but I have also had lower leg injuries galore and one recommendation of my physical therapist was to use varying types of shoes with both different cushioning and heel drops.  The drop factor you have to be gentle is switching because changing it too fast can cause its own problems.  But she said that by using varying shoes my foot and calf muscles will be challenged in different ways, helping to strengthen them.


Hrm, well maybe I will get a pair of Torins then to have a different kind.   I don't need to worry about the drop too much, the Olympus/Paradigm/Torin are all Altras (I realized I only mentioned models not a brand ) and they are zero drop.  I have been running in the zero drop for 2 years now and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD:*  I swear I have read it as fact somewhere, but can't remember where I read it.  As someone who doesn't necessarily _look_ like the average runner, I wonder if the weight of the runner makes a difference in the recovery of the shoe?  I know I definitely don't get as many miles out of my shoes as some of you do.



DVCFan1994 said:


> I am not fast either, so I can tell you I still think it makes a difference for me.  Not just in the lightness of the shoe, but I have also had lower leg injuries galore and one recommendation of my physical therapist was to use varying types of shoes with both different cushioning and heel drops.  The drop factor you have to be gentle is switching because changing it too fast can cause its own problems.  But she said that by using varying shoes my foot and calf muscles will be challenged in different ways, helping to strengthen them.



I have also been told this, so I now own two different pair of shoes with slightly varying drops.  I use my normal shoe for longer runs, speed work, etc.  I use my alternate shoes for easy runs.


----------



## DVCFan1994

@LSUlakes I have settled on some races for this year.  I'll probably add some 10ks, but these are my main races for the year. 

6/4/17 - DVCFan1994 - Twin Lobster Half, Gloucester, MA, (NG/NA)
9/4/17 - DVCFan1994 - Laborious Labor Day 10 Miler, Marlborough, MA, (NG/NA) 
10/15/17 - DVCFan1994 - Mount Desert Island Marathon, Bar Harbor, ME, (Finish/NA)

I will have a goal for the half and 10 miler, but not until I get into more regular training, still working my way back from life falling apart in the fall.  For the full, just finishing will likely stay my goal.  At least publicly, even when I say my only goal is to finish I always have a secret goal in mind


----------



## michigandergirl

No idea on the shoe question. I usually rotate between 2 or 3 pairs, but now that I'm down to just one pair, I'm starting to wonder...the legs have been quite achy lately, but I can't go buy more shoes yet - still recouping from Christmas and now Dopey registration fees. 

@LSUlakes I have a couple of races to add:

March 25 - michigandergirl - Kent City Ridge Run 15K - sub 1:33
May 13 - michigandergirl - Fifth Third River Bank Run 25K - sub 2:42


----------



## baxter24

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Shoe mid-sole needs time to "recover" between runs. Fact or fiction?



No clue! But i know my feet certainly enjoy the time to recover so.....


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: No idea. 

I have one pair of shoes I run in. The model I wear just went on sale as the new model has been released so I am thinking of buying a second pair. Trying to figure out the sizing though as the two different colors of this same model of shoes size runs different. There is a third color I would like to get but really have no idea what size to get. I guess I will have to get a color I already have.  #firstworldproblems


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Shoe mid-sole needs time to "recover" between runs. Fact or fiction?



Both!  

I have read several scientific studies that support the idea that allowing the shoes to "recover" allows them to perform better for longer.*

*However!  Almost all of those studies (if not all) were funded by shoe companies.  So while the science might be decent and lead to that conclusion, I am a bit more leery when there is money tied to an answer like that which serves the interest of those funding it.  I mean it happens in science with alternative reasons, but when there's not a product tied to it it's usually easier to believe.  There are a myriad of other reasons you have to be careful believing some scientific research conclusions.

From a personal standpoint, I own quite a number of shoes (A) for rotation and (B) for different drops/cushion as others have mentioned for various reasons.  In the end though, since I need several pairs of shoes to make it through the year then I see no reason not to rotate and have different styles.  I know personally I can't run a 9:00 min/mile in Kinvaras.  I also know I can't run a 6:30 min/mile in Triumphs.  They just don't feel right at those paces and tend to chew my legs up.  So rotating them *might lengthen their life, but I've got no current reason not to do it.

I have also read about "age of shoe" ideas and mostly its centered around the glue drying out and not holding the shoe together.  Wasn't a scientific study, and if I remember correctly was another shoe company fact.  I have yet to be burned by this and have used shoes as many as 3 years old from manufacturing (or year they came out).


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your experience when it comes to running at different elevations? Do you normally run at higher elevation and traveled for a race / trip closer to sea level or vise versa?


I don't have much experience with that. I'm usually close to sea-level.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Shoe mid-sole needs time to "recover" between runs. Fact or fiction?


I was told this is true but if it is I don't feel it. I will try to rotate shoes if I am putting major miles in just in case though.

On an unrelated note, I got compression socks for my legs but when I try to run in them the effort to maintain my "normal" pace is greatly increased. Is that common? Should I only be wearing them for recovery? I had my calves measured at the local running store so I know they're the right size I just don't know if I should be using them to run or not. This may be TMI for why I got them but... I got them because varicose veins run in the family and since I started running I'm either getting the bulgy muscle-y calves or varicose veins. The medical professional family members keep debating which.


----------



## LSUlakes

I was updating the race list and @Diskidatheart your goal stuck out to me. Did you have the beer? lol Forgot that was goal, and I feel it's only right to confirm you had the beer before I replace N/A with BEER!

08 - Diskidatheart - WDW Marathon (Beer / N/A) Dopey


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I have no idea, but since my legs usually need to recover, my shoes get a break too.


----------



## surfde22

DopeyBadger said:


> *However! Almost all of those studies (if not all) were funded by shoe companies. So while the science might be decent and lead to that conclusion, *I am a bit more leery when there is money tied to an answer like that which serves the interest of those funding it.* I mean it happens in science with alternative reasons, but when there's not a product tied to it it's usually easier to believe. There are a myriad of other reasons you have to be careful believing some scientific research conclusions.



Does it really benefit them that much?  If you buy two pairs at once and each pair lasts a little longer due to rotating them, then it will be a longer time before buying pair three than if you bought one, used it until it died, then bought a second and used it until it died.  Granted in scenario one you're always buying two pairs at a time, but over time you'd come out ahead of the shoe company as each pair lasts longer.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Never really thought about it, I don't think I run enough to justify rotating. If I only run 3-4 days/week, doesn't my day off between runs do the same thing as rotating shoes does for someone that runs everyday?


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I rotate based on length of run and type of run.  Have never even thought of the idea of giving the shoes time to recover; just my legs.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have no earthly idea, but I do rotate shoes a lot. Right now, I have one pairs of Mizunos, one pair of Saucony and two pairs of Asics that I am alternating between. Just one more pair and I could wear a different shoe every day (I have a serious addiction).


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  No idea.  I have different shoes for different functions.  I typically don't wear the same shoes 2 workouts in a row just so the first pair thoroughly dries from the sweat (especially in summer or a hard treadmill run).  When a shoe has about 25% of life left in it, I start integrating a new pair on the longer runs.  Shoes typically lasts me 2-3 months, less if I am in a high mileage cycle.  Then they get downgraded to elliptical/cross training shoe.  I currently have a bag of shoes in my car to donate to the running stores collection.

I am an open treadmill lover.  I credit it with getting faster and one of my "breakthroughs" with running.  As much as I love what it has done for me physically, I really appreciate the mental toughness it has given me.  I should also add that long solo runs through cornfields also has strengthen my mind.


----------



## daisyamy

Out of necessity, I run on the treadmill on weekdays.  By the time I get out of work it is dark outside (especially in the winter) and I am not comfortable with going outside.  Once the weather warms up and it gets lighter outside at night, I'm looking forward to getting outside again for the weekday runs!

ATTQOTD: No idea.  I currently have two pairs of shoes that I suppose I rotate through?  I have one pair dedicated for treadmill running and one pair for outdoors running on weekends...does that count? 

Previous ATTQOTD: I run a lot a sea level now, but have in the past run up at altitude ~4,000-5,000 feet.  I notice that I get out of breath much quicker at the higher elevation, especially the first few days after arrival!


----------



## DopeyBadger

surfde22 said:


> Does it really benefit them that much?  If you buy two pairs at once and each pair lasts a little longer due to rotating them, then it will be a longer time before buying pair three than if you bought one, used it until it died, then bought a second and used it until it died.  Granted in scenario one you're always buying two pairs at a time, but over time you'd come out ahead of the shoe company as each pair lasts longer.



No, it potentially does not.  I can think of two scenarios possibly:

1) It stands to reason whether their conclusion is correct.  Is their research sound?  Thus, is the conclusion of "rotating shoes elongates the life of them" valid.  This is the type of study that looking at the whole data set would be useful.  It's not what they published but what they didn't.  It's similar but not the same as the Vickers paper I evaluated.  The paper came to a good conclusion, but the data set didn't quite add up to everything they were saying if I interpreted it correctly (which is entirely possible I did not).  So, while the claim to elongating their life could be questioned and thus you might not come out ahead of the shoe company but even with them.  I guess it still stands to reason that you're giving them more money up front, but then taking longer to become a repeat customer (business is not my forte).

2) What it does do is convince runners they need to purchase more than one pair at a time.  For someone who runs and will continue to run, there doesn't seem to be a benefit to them, you'll end up equal to them if there is no benefit to rotating.  But, there is a subset of runners who might not continue to run when the second pair of shoes would have been purchased (if buying sequentially instead of in groups).  Like a brand new runner, convinced to buy two pairs to rotate, and then decides running is not for them. The shoe company then gets two pairs out of that person instead of one.  I'd venture to guess this is a small subset of runners, but it probably still does exist.

But I agree with you, how much gain would be made by the shoe companies to do these research studies if the information was false?  I'm not sure.  But it still leads me to question the information, and yet I still incorporate the idea into my training because I have yet to see a downside to it.


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> 2) What it does do is convince runners they need to purchase more than one pair at a time.  For someone who runs and will continue to run, there doesn't seem to be a benefit to them, you'll end up equal to them if there is no benefit to rotating.  But, there is a subset of runners who might not continue to run when the second pair of shoes would have been purchased (if buying sequentially instead of in groups).  Like a brand new runner, convinced to buy two pairs to rotate, and then decides running is not for them. The shoe company then gets two pairs out of that person instead of one.  I'd venture to guess this is a small subset of runners, but it probably still does exist.



This!  And then even though you only have like 80+ miles on pair #2, then rundisney announces new shoes and you are all like "oooohhhh, shiny pretty new things" and you'll end up with 3 pairs when you only intended to just have one pair at a time.   Unless the NB salesperson talks you into getting 2 pairs and then you have 4!
YMMV


----------



## jfinke

If anything from my reading, the evidence for rotating shoes is more about your physical health than the shoe.  In fact, many people recommend rotating shoe brands.  I am primarily a Nike runner at this point.  Two of my shoe types are the Nike Lunaracer and the LunarTempo.  They are almost the same type of shoe as far as pressure points, with some differences to lower weight on the racer.  Even my pegs feel similar.  However, when I switch into a pair of Saucony, UA, or NB there is a huge difference in how my foot fits into the shoe and difference pressure points.  So I try to throw in an alternative brand about once a week.  

While I intentionally do not wear the same pair of shoes two days in a row (unless I am traveling), I also have particular shoes for various purposes.  I may wear a certain type if I have tempo work, another type for track days, another type for long slow runs, another type for race prep and racing, etc.  In the end, I probably do not wear the same shoe for more than once a week.

I will say that shoes definitely wear out.  And that is very dependent the shoe, your stride mechanics, your weight, your pace, etc.  My Lunaracers really show their age around 250 miles and I pretty much retire them at 300.  I think my pegs may go to 500???  We will see.


----------



## preciouspups

For some reason I'm not getting notifications on this thread!  I just signed up for a 5k tomorrow.  The Doggone Cold 5k which benefits the animal shelter.  Let's see how many teacup dogs can outpace me!


----------



## PrincessV

IDK what's happening here, but all my quotes went POOF! and are now gone.

To whoever "called me out" on negative elevation in FL, what do I know?! I'm a writer, not a geologist.   I just go by what my GPS app tells me and it's had me at below sea level on various runs. Whatever - in any case, going from coastal FL to the NC mountains was freaking HARD!

ATTQOTD: Beats me. I rotate shoes because I like different shoes for different types of running (okay, and different colors for different outfits), so I haven't paid attention to whether they recover overnight. Sounds plausible!


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD I only run in one pair of shoes st a time, never had issues with that. I do run in Mizuno which gave the plastic wave plate as part of the cushioning, so not 100% reliant on the foam. I get really good mileage out of these (on my 6th pair overall and 4th pair of riders), but they take a long time to break in.

Unfortunately I'm out of action for a few days, strained my calf on a short run Wednesday night. Dr Google suggested a short break from running to let it heal, hopefully back out next week.


----------



## LSUlakes

The "Fun Friday" *QOTD: *List your favorite ride from each of the 4 parks at WDW.

MK - Space Mountain
AK - Expedition Everest
HS - Toy Story Mania
Epcot - Soarin


----------



## Sailormoon2

MK: Space Mountain
Epcot: Spaceship Earth
HS: Toy Story
AK: EE


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *List your favorite ride from each of the 4 parks at WDW.



MK - Mickey Meet and Greet
AK - Safari
DHS - Toy Story
EPCOT - Turtle Talk with Crush

Mine are because I enjoy seeing my daughter enjoy these attractions (MK, AK and EPCOT) and I just like the game behind the game aspects of TSMM (like the ROBOT!!!).


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> The "Fun Friday" *QOTD: *List your favorite ride from each of the 4 parks at WDW.



MK - 7 Dwarfs Mine Train
EPCOT - Soarin'
AK - Expedition Everest
HS - Tower of Terror or Toy Story (love both equally!)


----------



## camaker

MK - Haunted Mansion
Epcot - Soarin'
AK - Kilimanjaro Safaris
HS - Toy Story Midway Mania


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *List your favorite ride from each of the 4 parks at WDW.



MK - Haunted Mansion
EPCOT - Spaceship Earth
AK - Expedition Everest
HS - Tower of Terror

*There's also the bus ride back to the resort when I've had too much to drink.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> The "Fun Friday" *QOTD: *List your favorite ride from each of the 4 parks at WDW.



MK - Jungle Cruise
AK - Kilimanjaro Safari
HS - TOT
Epcot - Soarin[/QUOTE]


----------



## CherieFran

...and a full week behind, so I'll just pick up on the last two days.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Shoe mid-sole needs time to "recover" between runs. Fact or fiction?



No idea. I rotate shoes to help my legs recover between runs, though, with the theory mentioned by others of different shoes stressing your legs differently.



DVCFan1994 said:


> I do rotate 2 or 3 pairs of shoes at times, depending on my training, but its just as much about different shoes for different runs. Longer slower runs and thus more cushioning in the shoe vs. shorter faster runs and less cushioned and lighter shoe.



Also this.



LSUlakes said:


> The "Fun Friday" *QOTD: *List your favorite ride from each of the 4 parks at WDW.


MK - PeopleMover
AK - Expedition Everest
HS - TOT
Epcot - Soarin'


----------



## The Expert

MK - Haunted Mansion
AK - Expedition Everest
HS - Toy Story Mania
Epcot - Cava del Tequila (don't tell me tequila's not a thrill ride!)


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> The "Fun Friday" *QOTD: *List your favorite ride from each of the 4 parks at WDW.


MK: Big Thunder Mountain Railroad. 
Epcot: Test Track
DHS: Toy Story Mania
AK: Kilimanjaro Safaris


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Fun Questions!

MK: Splash Mountain
Epcot: I'm assuming it will be Frozen Ever After, although I haven't been on it yet haha
AK: Safari 
HS: TOT


----------



## jhorstma

ATTQOTD (FF edition):
MK - Space Mountain (shout-out to @CherieFran re PeopleMover - luv that ride!)
AK - Safari (they need to give you the option to have a "Jungle Cruise"-style driver)
HS - Star Tours (if they can do multiple video combinations for this ride, couldn't they do that for Soarin' as well?)
Epcot - hmmm, tough call - Sum of All Thrills (wait what?), ok ok, Mission Space (Orange)


----------



## croach

The Expert said:


> MK - Haunted Mansion
> AK - Expedition Everest
> HS - Toy Story Mania
> Epcot - Cava del Tequila (don't tell me tequila's not a thrill ride!)



Thrill and tequila don't always go as synonyms for me but I get what you're saying.

ATTQOTD:
MK - Tomorrowland Transit Authority aka PeopleMover
EPCOT - Spaceship Earth(but I deduct points since they did away with Jeremy Irons)
AK - Expedition Everest
HS - Tower of Terror


----------



## roxymama

MK - Pirates & Splash Mt.
AK -  Everest
HS - Tower of Terror
Epcot - Gran Fiesta boat ride


----------



## jhorstma

PrincessV said:


> To whoever "called me out" on negative elevation in FL, what do I know?! I'm a writer, not a geologist.   I just go by what my GPS app tells me and it's had me at below sea level on various runs. Whatever - in any case, going from coastal FL to the NC mountains was freaking HARD!


I've gotten this too, where I was running next to the ocean in the Outer Banks, NC, and Garmin was telling me I was below sea level...


----------



## Baloo in MI

LSUlakes said:


> The "Fun Friday" *QOTD: *List your favorite ride from each of the 4 parks.



MK: Splash Mountain
AK: The Safari Ride
HS: Rock-n-roll Rollercoaster
Epcot: Soarin'

Fun question!  But so hard, I like so many of them.  And although I picked Soarin' I really miss the old California version!


----------



## roxymama

And now the abridged...Disney with a pre-schooler list.
MK - It's a Small World
AK - Safari
HS - N/A, We only did Disney Jr Live before she pooped out
Epcot - Living Seas with Nemo


----------



## daisyamy

LSUlakes said:


> The "Fun Friday" *QOTD: *List your favorite ride from each of the 4 parks at WDW.



MK - PeopleMover
AK - Safari
HS - Tower of Terror
Epcot - Soarin


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD:
MK: Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
AK: Kali River Rapids
HS: Rock'n Roller Coaster
Epcot: Soarin


----------



## PCFriar80

MK: People Mover
Epcot:  Soarin
AK: Safari
HS: Toy Story Mania


----------



## croach

roxymama said:


> And now the abridged...Disney with a pre-schooler list.
> MK - It's a Small World
> AK - Safari
> HS - N/A, We only did Disney Jr Live before she pooped out
> Epcot - Living Seas with Nemo



At first I felt like you just wanted multiple picks but then I saw It's a Small World.


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *List your favorite ride from each of the 4 parks at WDW.



MK - Splash Mountain
AK - Kilimanjaro Safari
HS - Toy Story Mania
Epcot - Living with the Land


----------



## roxymama

croach said:


> At first I felt like you just wanted multiple picks but then I saw It's a Small World.


If Disney only had It's a Small World, she would still beg to go everyday.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> The "Fun Friday" *QOTD: *List your favorite ride from each of the 4 parks at WDW.
> 
> MK - Space Mountain
> AK - Expedition Everest
> HS - Toy Story Mania
> Epcot - Soarin



MK- Thunder Mountain at night
AK- Everest
HS- RnR
Epcot- Test Track

MK is tough because I have so many rides there I like.  Haunted Mansion and Small World are 1a and 1b.


----------



## roxymama

Waiting2goback said:


> MK- Thunder Mountain at night



Oh man, you introduced time of day.  That could change everything!  This could get complicated


----------



## Mickey Momma

MK - Pirates
EPCOT - Spaceship Earth
AK - Expedition Everest
HS - Tower of Terror


----------



## baxter24

MK - Big Thunder
Epcot - Soarin
Animal Kingdom - Everest 
Hollywood Studios - Tower of terror


----------



## Ariel484

Ooh, fun!

MK - Haunted Mansion, Space Mountain as the runner-up
Epcot - Soarin'
Animal Kingdom - Everest
DHS - Tower of Terror (favorite overall with Haunted Mansion as a close second)


----------



## ZellyB

I'm digging the Fun Friday questions!

MK - Haunted Mansion
AK - Expedition Everest
HS - Tower of Terror
Epcot - Soarin



The Expert said:


> Epcot - Cava del Tequila (don't tell me tequila's not a thrill ride!)



Oh I won't tell you that!  Tequila and I had a very ugly falling out in college.  I'm trying to return to speaking terms lately, but I'm taking it slow.


----------



## huggybuff

@LSUlakes - I have a race to add:

2/12 - huggybuff, Davis Stampede, 5k (goal < 41:00)


----------



## PCFriar80

I just want to say this was much easier than that "running shoe mid-sole" question the other day!


----------



## Waiting2goback

roxymama said:


> Oh man, you introduced time of day.  That could change everything!  This could get complicated




Didn't mean to make things difficult.  I just love that ride at night with the castle lit up in the background.


----------



## Dis5150

My IT band is finally feeling better! I have only run 1/4 mile since the marathon and that was the Tuesday after and that was as far as I made it before the wheels came off. Sooo.... planning on running tomorrow and looking for input. I was thinking a 5 mile easy run? Does this seem like a good plan? Or should I make it shorter? I did buy a strap that I plan on wearing. I'm getting antsy to get back out there! And I want to get back to work and start building my speed. @DopeyBadger i may be hitting you up (asking nicely I mean!) for a new plan to get faster!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

MK: Space Mountain
Epcot: Soarin'
DHS: Rock 'n Roller Coaster
AK: Expedition Everest


----------



## gjramsey

MK - Thunder Mountain (pirates and Haunted mansion are close)
AK - Expedition Everest
HS - Tower of Terror
Epcot - Mission Space


----------



## gjramsey

ZellyB said:


> Tequila and I had a very ugly falling out in college.  I'm trying to return to speaking terms lately, but I'm taking it slow.



Same here with Tequila.....I still avoid it at almost all costs!


----------



## huggybuff

ZellyB said:


> Tequila and I had a very ugly falling out in college. I'm trying to return to speaking terms lately, but I'm taking it slow.



Erm, Tequila and I once had a falling _down, _but...



gjramsey said:


> Same here with Tequila.....I still avoid it at almost all costs!



Now we are BFF's again!


----------



## McNs

DL - Tea Cups for the "Yes I'm in Disneyland" moment, but BRMRR is favourite ride.
DCA - Tower of Terror (RIP, such a shame it's gone, theming and the experience was bang on)

Hoping to be able to advise on WDW rides later this year!


----------



## Ariel484

Ariel484 said:


> Ooh, fun!
> 
> MK - Haunted Mansion, Space Mountain as the runner-up
> Epcot - Soarin'
> Animal Kingdom - Everest
> DHS - Tower of Terror (favorite overall with Haunted Mansion as a close second)


Should have mentioned Disneyland rides!
DL: Space Mountain, especially with the Hyperspace overlay. Would love to right the Ghost Galaxy version some day. Runner-up is Haunted Mansion Holiday.

DCA: Radiator Springs Racers, which is saying something since I cannot stand _Cars_.


----------



## roxymama

DL: Alice in Wonderland!

DCA:  tbd


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

MK: BTMR 
Epcot: Soarin'
HS: ToT
AK: Safari 
DL: Indiana Jones
DCA: California Screamin'


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> My IT band is finally feeling better! I have only run 1/4 mile since the marathon and that was the Tuesday after and that was as far as I made it before the wheels came off. Sooo.... planning on running tomorrow and looking for input. I was thinking a 5 mile easy run? Does this seem like a good plan? Or should I make it shorter? I did buy a strap that I plan on wearing. I'm getting antsy to get back out there! And I want to get back to work and start building my speed. @DopeyBadger i may be hitting you up (asking nicely I mean!) for a new plan to get faster!



As a first run back I would keep it easy easy easy and somewhere in the 30-45min range.  With the time off you may have lost some fitness but don't worry about it because it will come back in a short time.  I'd keep all the running relatively easy for at least the first two weeks back.  Always here when you need me for something new!


----------



## michigandergirl

MK: BTMR
AK: Expedition Everest
HS: Toy Story Mania
EP: DATW (okay, not really a ride, but after a few it feels like one!)


----------



## Baloo in MI

Waiting2goback said:


> Didn't mean to make things difficult.  I just love that ride at night with the castle lit up in the background.



It's a whole different ride at night!  We like to close the park on that ride and then slowly head out in a quiet and desolate park.  Such a change from early in the day!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Ariel484 said:


> Should have mentioned Disneyland rides!
> DL: Space Mountain, especially with the Hyperspace overlay. Would love to right the Ghost Galaxy version some day. Runner-up is Haunted Mansion Holiday.
> 
> DCA: Radiator Springs Racers, which is saying something since I cannot stand _Cars_.




Many years ago DL Space Mountain did a Red Hot Chili Peppers overlay.  So instead of the space mountain music and stars, etc. It was RHCP's music and huge crazy images/light show that was tied to the music.  This would be my all time favorite ride!  Totally forgot about this until I saw your post mentioning DL.  Now I must immediately go play some Chili Peppers!


----------



## Ariel484

Baloo in MI said:


> Many years ago DL Space Mountain did a Red Hot Chili Peppers overlay.  So instead of the space mountain music and stars, etc. It was RHCP's music and huge crazy images/light show that was tied to the music.  This would be my all time favorite ride!  Totally forgot about this until I saw your post mentioning DL.  Now I must immediately go play some Chili Peppers!


OMG! That sounds awesome!! I would ride the crap out of that!


----------



## keahgirl8

run.minnie.miles said:


> Fun Questions!
> 
> MK: Splash Mountain
> Epcot: I'm assuming it will be Frozen Ever After, although I haven't been on it yet haha
> AK: Safari
> HS: TOT



MK:  Haunted Mansion
Epcot:  I'm probably going to be the same, but for now...Test Track?  Or Mission Space (the non-vomiting version)  I don't know...I'm not really an Epcot rides person.  I love Epcot, but mostly to walk around.
AK:  Safari
HS:  No idea.  I barely spend time in HS.

DL:  Haunted Mansion...or Pirates...or Peter Pan...or Alice...  Can you tell I'm a DL person?
DCA:  Midway Mania


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> The "Fun Friday" *QOTD: *List your favorite ride from each of the 4 parks at WDW.



MK - Space Mountain
AK - Everest
HS - Tower of Terror
Epcot - Mission Space


----------



## dmross

MK: Haunted Mansion
HS: Star Tours
AK: Everest
Epcot: Spaceship earth, especially the turn when you smell the library at Alexandria burning. So sad. All that knowledge lost, like data on a floppy disk


----------



## BuckeyeBama

MK - Splash
Epcot - Soarin'
AK - Safari
HS - RnRc


----------



## jmasgat

Dis5150 said:


> My IT band is finally feeling better! I have only run 1/4 mile since the marathon and that was the Tuesday after and that was as far as I made it before the wheels came off. Sooo.... planning on running tomorrow and looking for input. I was thinking a 5 mile easy run? Does this seem like a good plan? Or should I make it shorter? I did buy a strap that I plan on wearing. I'm getting antsy to get back out there! And I want to get back to work and start building my speed. @DopeyBadger i may be hitting you up (asking nicely I mean!) for a new plan to get faster!



I would take it very easy.  My Sports Med always said "run 1 mile, then if it feels okay, the NEXT day, run 1.25"  Yeah, right.  At that right I'd be 80 before I ran a half!  But the point is--do less than you think you should. As for your band, good luck. I tried that before and it didn't really help, but every body is different.  (But better to let the injury heal)

Good luck with your run!


----------



## DVCFan1994

MK - Splash Mountain
AK - Everest
Epcot - Soarin
DHS- Rock n Rollercoaster

DL - Haunted Mansion Holiday
CA - Radiator Springs Racers


----------



## Sleepless Knight

My list also includes shows, etc and will not choose a duplicate if the same ride is found in multiple parks.  So while Star Tours is my favorite Disney attraction, it does not make the list in DHS since it's also in Disneyland.

MK:  Mickey's PhilharMagic (there are others I like more, but they are also found in Disneyland)
Epcot:  Impressions de France (I often visit multiple times and at least one of those times is for a nap of sorts accompanied by a classical music soundtrack)
DHS:  Tower of Terror 
AK:  Expedition Everest

Disneyland:  Star Tours and Hyperspace Mountain (without Star Wars overlay, Space Mountain is my second favorite ever).
California Adventure:  Soarin

As a side note, I see a few people listing Pirates in MK as a favorite.  I cannot recommend enough visiting Disneyland so you can truly experience Pirates.  I refuse to wait more than 5 minutes for the MK version because it bears little more than a superficial resemblance to the original and is substantially shorter.  As in, "the ride just ended?  It's missing about 10 minutes of scenes."


----------



## camaker

Sleepless Knight said:


> As a side note, I see a few people listing Pirates in MK as a favorite.  I cannot recommend enough visiting Disneyland so you can truly experience Pirates.  I refuse to wait more than 5 minutes for the MK version because it bears little more than a superficial resemblance to the original and is substantially shorter.  As in, "the ride just ended?  It's missing about 10 minutes of scenes."



I've only ridden the WDW Pirates. Does the one in DL have the little waterfall drop like the one in WDW?  More than one?


----------



## huggybuff

camaker said:


> I've only ridden the WDW Pirates. Does the one in DL have the little waterfall drop like the one in WDW?  More than one?



Yes, it's a great ice breaker to start off the ride. After slowly and quietly boating past the Blue Bayou of course. Then you get a very small drop after the initial one. You have to get to DL to ride it eventually. WDW's is truly a pale imitation, so much so that I won't ride it there...of course that also has to do with being absolutely drenched with water the last time I rode it.


----------



## Miranda

I agree DL's Pirates is much, much better. It's like twice as long as MK's and has 2 drops (and more scenes since it's longer).


----------



## gjramsey

Yes indeed, DL Pirates is amazeballs. I also love the Indy ride at DL, and don't like Dinosaur in AK, even though they are the same kind of thing.

Have not been to DCA since Carsland opened, but hope to fix that this summer.


----------



## Mickey Momma

gjramsey said:


> Yes indeed, DL Pirates is amazeballs. I also love the Indy ride at DL, and don't like Dinosaur in AK, even though they are the same kind of thing.
> 
> Have not been to DCA since Carsland opened, but hope to fix that this summer.



I agree with Pirates in DL being better, but I literally grew up with Pirates at the MK.  (I lived in Orlando and my grandfather worked for WDW.) So it will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Ariel484

DL Pirates is way better - so is their Big Thunder (though I haven't been on WDW's since the refurb). 

WDW's Spalsh wins over Disneyland's hands-down, though.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Missed out yesterday, but here are mine:

MK-Splash Mountain
Epcot-Test Track (but really it's the food)
HS-Indy and RnRC
AK-Everest


----------



## Sleepless Knight

camaker said:


> I've only ridden the WDW Pirates. Does the one in DL have the little waterfall drop like the one in WDW?  More than one?


Two drops, a few more scenes, and a reverse waterfall where you go up the waterfall as it were.  There are multiple sequences in the POTC movies based off the Disneyland version of the ride that are nowhere to be found in the WDW ride.


----------



## Mickey Momma

If you think the beginning of a RunDisney event can be cramped, try a kids' one-mile fun run at a zoo!  Narrow paths and most of the kids had two parents for every one kid.  And very few of those parents had any interest in even walking fast, let alone running.  Plus we had to walk, not run, past the rhinos so they wouldn't charge the "fence!"  

Of course the plus was sharing something I love to do with my kiddos.  Since I have three, surely one of them is bound to become my running partner someday. Right??


----------



## The Expert

Sleepless Knight said:


> As a side note, I see a few people listing Pirates in MK as a favorite.  I cannot recommend enough visiting Disneyland so you can truly experience Pirates.  I refuse to wait more than 5 minutes for the MK version because it bears little more than a superficial resemblance to the original and is substantially shorter.  As in, "the ride just ended?  It's missing about 10 minutes of scenes."



True, but the hands-down best Pirates - and best attraction at any Disney park worldwide - is the Pirates at Shanghai! It's truly mind blowing!!!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (yesterday, darn work meetings):
MK - BTMRR
Epcot- Soarin'
HS- Toy Story
AK- Kilimanjaro Safari (I have gotten off and gotten right back in line multiple times on this one! I love animals!)

I was a crazy person and upgraded my 5K to a Half today and just missed a PR by 39 seconds (1:56:43 finish time)...even considering crazy hills, a pit stop and accidentally drinking pickle juice! HAHA. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## bananabean

I'm late! I'm late!

MK: Space Mountain
HS: Tower of Terror
AK: Everest
Epcot: Maelstrom 
DL: Indiana Jones
CA: RSR


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> The "Fun Friday" *QOTD: *List your favorite ride from each of the 4 parks at WDW.



MK - 7 Dwarfs Mine Train (runner up - Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin)
EPCOT - Test Track (runner up - Gran Fiesta Tour Starring the Three Caballeros)
HS - Toy Story Midway Mania
AK - Kilimanjaro Safaris

California Edition:
DL - Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster (runner ups (or is it runners up?) - Roger Rabbit's Car Toon Spin, Matterhorn Bobsleds)
DCA - California Screamin' (aka my favorite Disney ride in general) (runner up - Radiator Springs Racers)

By the way, DCA is my favorite Disney park, so picking just one ride (and a runner up) was really hard.



Mickey Momma said:


> Of course the plus was sharing something I love to do with my kiddos. Since I have three, surely one of them is bound to become my running partner someday. Right??



Um ... maybe? It didn't really work for my dad ... my sister and I didn't start running (minus the kids races he put us in) until long after he stopped. But maybe you'll have better luck?


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

If we're including Disneyland, I'd say Matterhorn for DL and Radiator Springs Racers for DCA. I've only been once, but I can't wait to go back (and hopefully for a runDisney event as well).


----------



## keahgirl8

camaker said:


> I've only ridden the WDW Pirates. Does the one in DL have the little waterfall drop like the one in WDW?  More than one?





Miranda said:


> I agree DL's Pirates is much, much better. It's like twice as long as MK's and has 2 drops (and more scenes since it's longer).



Way better.  So much better, in fact, that I don't even ride WDW Pirates half the time.  It just doesn't compare.  The queue is great though!


----------



## WhereInFlorida

KSellers88 said:


> accidentally drinking pickle juice



Wait... What is the story there?


----------



## KSellers88

WhereInFlorida said:


> Wait... What is the story there?



They had all the normal water/Gatorade stops on the course and most of the volunteers were handing them out as we ran past. Around the fourth water stop they were short staffed and just had all the cups lined up on the table. Being the type to not stop, I just grabbed one randomly and took a drink before I realized I was drinking pickle juice. I know some people use pickle juice to prevent cramping, but I have never had that handed out on a course before so it came as quite a shock. My husband asked why I didn't notice the smell before I drank it, but there wasn't time for my brain to process smell that quickly(plus at mile 9 of a half marathon my brain isn't functioning properly)


----------



## keahgirl8

KSellers88 said:


> They had all the normal water/Gatorade stops on the course and most of the volunteers were handing them out as we ran past. Around the fourth water stop they were short staffed and just had all the cups lined up on the table. Being the type to not stop, I just grabbed one randomly and took a drink before I realized I was drinking pickle juice. I know some people use pickle juice to prevent cramping, but I have never had that handed out on a course before so it came as quite a shock. My husband asked why I didn't notice the smell before I drank it, but there wasn't time for my brain to process smell that quickly(plus at mile 9 of a half marathon my brain isn't functioning properly)



Exactly!  I've heard stories about people accidentally drinking Biofreeze!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@LSUlakes,

Please add me to the race list:
OldSlowGoofyGuy    Feb. 4th    Tartan Trot 5K   Goal: <23:00 (that would be a course PR)

And yes, I am running in a kilt!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> The "Fun Friday" *QOTD: *List your favorite ride from each of the 4 parks at WDW.



Friday's ATTQOTD...

MK - WEDway aka Tomorrowland Transit Authority aka PeopleMover...WDW Railroad a very close second
EP - O Canada!  kidding.  Living with the Land
AK - Kilimanjaro Safaris
HS - Tower of Terror


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?

ATTQOTD: Since we moved into our new neighborhood in May I have more close calls with cars then I have had in all my time running. The words I have for them are not suitable for this web site but the one finger peace sign is offered to the individual. In the past I would say I could have on more lights, but with the Tracer360 vest I run with now there is little more I can do. This mornings scenario was at a T in the road where my section of roadway does not have a stop sign. The driver had the stop sign and hardly even tapped his brakes and accelerated through the intersection. Luckily I anticipated this person not seeing me and slowed down to avoid being hit. Prior to the vest I would give the driver a pass because I was not doing my part, but now I am doing all I can. In addition to the lights, i emailed our HOA asking them to send out some sort of email to everyone in the neighborhood letting people know what the rules are for running/walking/biking in the neighborhood as well as a notice to the drivers to be looking out for people on the street. We do not have sidewalks, so the road is the only option. I've never been hit, but know of a few cyclist that have. Getting hit while on a bike is probably much worse. 

Got a run in this morning of 4.4 miles, even managed one mile under 8. Baby steps...


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?



I guess my reaction is dependent on the situation.  I try to be extra cautious and always assume they can't see me even though I too have a Tracer 360, and extra headlamp, and bright yellow jacket, and reflective gloves and shoes...

I have not been hit, but it has been close twice.  

Once on an early morning run at about 4am.  The newspaper truck and I both approached a 4-way stop (within a neighborhood) from opposite directions.  The truck arrived at the 4-way about 15 seconds before me and never moved.  I got to the 4-way and signaled turning left (which was a tight turn coming from the opposite side of the road).  Without notice, and after sitting for 20-30 seconds now at the intersection, the newspaper truck turned right (onto the same street) and got all the way up to the opposite traffic curb leaving me no space.  I leapt into the grass while still running to avoid being hit.  I guarantee the newspaper truck never saw me during any of this.  It was close though.

The other time was coincidentally the same intersection, but I was headed the opposite direction.  It was day time and there was some snow/ice on the ground or active.  This time a F-350 truck came from behind me and could not have passed me by much more than 0.5-1 foot.  I felt the breeze of the mirror pass by.  As I turned my head to see the driver, it was a man with a baby on his lap with the baby's hands on the wheel.  His hands were not on the wheel but on the baby's hands.  In the ice... with a runner nearby....  with a baby on his lap...  Not a toddler...  like a 4-6 month old baby...    This one happened recently so it's in my journal here.  That was a strange day...


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?.



I usually throw my arms in the air and shake my head, and if it is a bit too close of a call I will also yell at them.  Usually while running a car is going slow enough that I wouldn't really be hurt...I might be more likely to hurt myself by slamming on the brakes trying to avoid them.  
On the bike I have had some really scary close calls though.  More than once I have been face to face with drivers overtaking cars in the other lane and I have nowhere to go...these clowns have honestly come within a foot of me doing 70+mph as I'm tucked in my aerobars going 20+mph myself.  There wouldn't be anything left of me.  Scary stuff.  Just the speed of them whipping by that close is almost enough to throw me off of my bike.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I live in the country, where we have no street lights or sidewalks so I tend to only run while it is still light outside. I have still had multiple times where I can tell people are not paying attention/don't see me. For that reason, I always try to run 5 feet or so off the side of the road whenever I see a car coming. Unfortunately sometimes that is not feasible, but luckily I have never been hit.


----------



## baxter24

Thankfully I have never been hit or had a close call.  I am fortunate enough to live in a neighborhood and surrounding area that has sidewalks so I stick to those most of the time. If I am on the road without a sidewalk, I stay on the side facing oncoming traffic so that the oncoming car can *hopefully* see me. In terms of a situation where I come upon someone at a stop sign, I always try and make eye contact with the driver but I always am under the assumption that they don't see me. I will often go run behind the car at the stop sign just so that I don't have to worry about if they see me or not. I don't enjoy the "you go? I go? no you go?" game with cars so I always let them go whether they offer for me to go first or not.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Thankfully, no close calls. I do live smack downtown where there is a lot of traffic, but we have sidewalks everywhere and I use them. I also try to get into nearby neighborhoods with less traffic (and annoying stop lights) as quickly as I can, and I don't really run outside in the dark. That said, there is one route I really love that dedicates one lane to bikers and runners, and the oncoming lane to one-way traffic. It's around the top of a canyon, it's curvy enough cars are usually going pretty slow, but sometimes the drivers get looking at the scenery and drift into the biker/runner lane a little. Our lane is supposed to be runners to the right, bikers to the left, so I'm usually on the far side anyway, but always pay extra attention on that road.


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?


throw my arms in the air, shake my head at them and give them the evil eye (which...I know they can't see).  I only ever run in the street when the sidewalks aren't safe and I absolutely hate to do it.  I make sure I'm running against traffic, am wearing bright clothes, I don't run in the dark (because I don't have nighttime running gear), either no earphones or have them in but they're turned down low...not sure what else can be done besides that! I've had one or two sort of close calls, but nothing where I really thought I would get hit.  Mostly I just sort of assume that they don't see me/aren't paying attention and am just super, super cautious.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Although I live out in the country where we have no sidewalks, I have never come close to being hit, that I can recall. I tend to run in the state park, towards traffic. So if cars come at me, they are usually only going about 35 mph and I always get out of the road.
My 12 year old cousin was hit while riding his bike. He was as far as he could get on the shoulder but the lady never saw him. Her truck mirror hit him in the head. He suffered extensive brain damage and eventually passed away due to his injuries. It was horrible and I now take zero chances, running or biking, always assuming that people don't see me.


----------



## Nole95

There are many places on my runs where there are either all way stops or crossings where cars are supposed to stop for pedestrians.  I never assume anyone is going to stop or give me the right of way.  I will yell at people who blow through stop signs or never stop at the pedestrian crossings.  There is just no excuse for that.

I've never really come close to being hit, but I make sure to make myself as noticeable as possible when running on the street.  If there are ever any close calls, they certainly won't be because of something I have done.


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis5150 said:


> My 12 year old cousin was hit while riding his bike. He was as far as he could get on the shoulder but the lady never saw him. Her truck mirror hit him in the head. He suffered extensive brain damage and eventually passed away due to his injuries. It was horrible and I now take zero chances, running or biking, always assuming that people don't see me.



Thats very sad. I'm sorry this happened to your family.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I have had a number of close calls with drivers and generally just shake my head and get on with my run afterwards.  I try to make myself as visible as possible during runs, usually running with a Tracer360 at night.  The car is always going to win in these situations so I try to take as many precautions as I can, running on sidewalks whenever possible.  At intersections, I try to make eye contact with the driver or at least figure out where they are looking and I will give them hand signals after eye contact is made indicating whether I'm turning, going to run behind their car or just waving a thank you as they wait for me to cross in front.  It doesn't always work and I'm always ready to take evasive action.  

Case in point.  One evening recently I was running and a car stopped at an intersection I was coming up to.  He wanted to make a right turn and another vehicle was coming from his left.  I was approaching from his right.  He never so much as glanced in my direction.  His attention was focused on the car coming from the left.  The oncoming vehicle and I came to the intersection at about the same time and I stopped since I hadn't been able to make eye contact.  Sure enough, as soon as the oncoming car passed, he made his right turn never once looking my direction.  He would've pulled right into me if I hadn't stopped.  Sometimes you've got to "think for two" to stay safe.  

The vast majority of drivers in my area are considerate, pay attention and will sometimes wait for me when they could have really kept going without interrupting my run.  I appreciate these people greatly.  It's the dangerous few that don't pay attention and, in some cases, have even gunned it through an intersection close to me so as not to be inconvenienced by my crossing in front of them, that worry me when I'm out there.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: I've had many people "drift" into the bike lane that I used to run in for my easy runs (no sidewalks).  What really got me was when the road was totally empty except me and the car and it would still crowd the bike lane.  Why?!  Usually when they get into the bike lane I start waving my arms frantically since there's no where for me to go except climb a wall and then I'd give a death stare and shake my head.  In low traffic hours, I would run in the middle of the street when safe and then move to the bike lane so cars would be more aware of me, counter intuitive I know.  The tracer vest helped, I wore fluorescent yellow tops, and ran against traffic.  I also did a lot of what @camaker does and agree that many people don't see me when they make those right turns, so I just run behind them (assuming no one making a left).  I've stopped using the route since I've stopped training (it was great for elevation and rolling hills) but I see more runners on it now and I want to think I had a hand in getting people on it!

@Dis5150 - that's terrible! I'm so sorry!


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?



I have close calls almost weekly it seems.  I byproduct of running between 4-6am when it's still dark, not that I don't make myself visible, but still a bigger risk at that time.  I usually throw my arms in the air, shake my head, give the finger, and occasionally yell at them.  I have never actually been hit, though I'm not sure how with how often I give the finger to drivers.  The closest I have come to getting hit was when I was actually crossing the street legally at a crosswalk.  A car was waiting to turn, but had a red light.  As I approached she kept inching forward into the crosswalk.  I really expected her to gun it as I crossed in front of her.  I have no idea what she was thinking but she spent the entire time laughing at her actions.


----------



## Ariel484

@Dis5150 that is so horrible.  I'm so sorry!


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: 

I tend to get pretty frustrated with people who roll through stop signs or don’t give me room when I’m on the edge of the road, so I generally will raise my hands up, point, finger, etc. BUT, when someone goes out of their way to go wide around me I try and make sure to give the “thank you” wave. I figure that helps keep the universe balanced.

All that being said, and I’ve said this before, because I do a large number of runs after dark, whether its light out or dark, I assume a driver 1. Can’t see me and 2. Is about to hit me, so I try to be alert as possible.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

camaker said:


> Case in point.  One evening recently I was running and a car stopped at an intersection I was coming up to.  He wanted to make a right turn and another vehicle was coming from his left.  I was approaching from his right.  He never so much as glanced in my direction.  His attention was focused on the car coming from the left.  The oncoming vehicle and I came to the intersection at about the same time and I stopped since I hadn't been able to make eye contact.  Sure enough, as soon as the oncoming car passed, he made his right turn never once looking my direction.  He would've pulled right into me if I hadn't stopped.  Sometimes you've got to "think for two" to stay safe.



So true...its amazing how often you can just tell that a driver is oblivious to you.  They can be looking right at you (dressed in all your reflective light up safety gear) and they just stare right through you.  Never assume.  "Think for Two"...I like that 

One other safety measure I take when running out in the country (ie no sidewalks) is waving to oncoming traffic...usually the driver will wave back and move as far over as they can in the process.  Once a driver sees you and makes that connection you are instantly safer.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I've been fortunate so far and never had a close call.  There have been times I'm sure the driver didn't see me until they were very close, but I was always able to get far enough over to the side that I wasn't in any immediate danger.  We run very early in morning so traffic is very light which helps.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?


I've never been hit but I've had three close calls. The first was when someone was backing out of their driveway. I was running on the sidewalk and because of a large bush next to the driveway I didn't see them turn the car on or put their backup lights on. Also because of the bush they didn't see me running. Luckily the driveway was long enough that I was able to run by before getting hit. I would definitely cut down that bush if it were up to me but honestly, besides that I feel like I probably should have listened better and I might have heard the car being turned on.

The second and third times were when I was crossing the street in a residential neighborhood. They were different streets. One was in the dark, the guy was pulling up to the stop sign as I was entering the crosswalk with one or two other runners and to avoid yielding to us he cruised through the stop sign. The third time it was daylight and I was entering the crosswalk again and a guy cruised through the stop sign. I believe he probably didn't see it but he certainly saw me already in the road. That time I shouted 'There's a stop sign'. Only to realize his back windows were down.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?



I've never been hit before and, fortunately, don't really recall any close calls (seems like the type of thing I'd remember). I stay in residential areas with no speed limits above 25 and I am very careful. I make the assumption that everyone is a terrible driver (it's a pretty safe assumption) so I am overly cautious when I see any vehicle heading in my direction. I'm also acutely aware that there are people with an active dislike of runners who will go out of their way to "give them a scare" so I guess it's just another thing that I'm paranoid about and causes me to be overly cautious.

I can't emphasize strongly enough how little faith I have in the driving abilities of others. That applies when I am running or driving. Cell phones have made things worse, but I don't believe we were starting from a strong level of competence.


----------



## girliea

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Although I live out in the country where we have no sidewalks, I have never come close to being hit, that I can recall. I tend to run in the state park, towards traffic. So if cars come at me, they are usually only going about 35 mph and I always get out of the road.
> My 12 year old cousin was hit while riding his bike. He was as far as he could get on the shoulder but the lady never saw him. Her truck mirror hit him in the head. He suffered extensive brain damage and eventually passed away due to his injuries. It was horrible and I now take zero chances, running or biking, always assuming that people don't see me.



Oh, Linda-that is horrible! So sorry.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?



I've only had one really close call, and that was a combination of my not seeing the car coming (which I think was his fault - I don't know if he was going too fast or he had turned onto the block without my noticing, but when I checked for cars before crossing the street, he wasn't there) and my tendency to cross in the middle of the street and not in the crosswalk. 
I've had a few situations where drivers saw me coming and waited for me to cross, which is nice. I live in a neighborhood with a lot of winding streets and no sidewalks, so there are a lot of areas where I wouldn't see a car coming and the car wouldn't see me. Thankfully, most people in my neighborhood know that this is a problem and are really cautious drivers and look for pedestrians. And I do my best to stay as close to the grass as possible and leave room for cars to pass me.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?



I've been hit twice, both times by drivers not looking where they were going. I managed to bounce off their bumpers without injury, thankfully. I did smash one guy's mirror as my way of letting him know he just hit me. I've had more than my fair share of close calls, too. Drivers in the Middle East don't look for or give way to pedestrians. In those cases, I will pound on their hood or window or whatever part of the car I can reach to try to scare the crap out of them. A little fear might help the next person they drive past have less of a close encounter.


----------



## Ariel484

Barca33Runner said:


> I can't emphasize strongly enough how little faith I have in the driving abilities of others. That applies when I am running or driving. Cell phones have made things worse, but I don't believe we were starting from a strong level of competence.


UGH, agreed!!


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> My IT band is finally feeling better! I have only run 1/4 mile since the marathon and that was the Tuesday after and that was as far as I made it before the wheels came off. Sooo.... planning on running tomorrow and looking for input. I was thinking a 5 mile easy run? Does this seem like a good plan? Or should I make it shorter? I did buy a strap that I plan on wearing. I'm getting antsy to get back out there! And I want to get back to work and start building my speed. @DopeyBadger i may be hitting you up (asking nicely I mean!) for a new plan to get faster!


I know I'm late on this, but in case it helps... my chiro told me to start out running a mile or two but to STOP at the first hint of pain. I stuck to low mileage for a while and built back up slowly when I battled a severe case of ITBS. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?


Never been hit, and never really came close... but that's only because I'm far more aware of the cars around here than the cars ever are of me.
I never, ever assume a car sees me until we've made eye contact and the driver has given me the go ahead, or if I've waved them to go and they've gone. I live in a very densely populated area with a ton of traffic, but that comes with huge, signaled intersections with 5-8 minute cycles and plenty of sidewalks. We don't have much pedestrian traffic, so drivers aren't accustomed to looking for pedestrians before making turns - so I look for them!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> I've been hit twice, both times by drivers not looking where they were going. I managed to bounce off their bumpers without injury, thankfully. I did smash one guy's mirror as my way of letting him know he just hit me. I've had more than my fair share of close calls, too. Drivers in the Middle East don't look for or give way to pedestrians. In those cases, *I will pound on their hood or window or whatever part of the car I can reach to try to scare the crap out of them*. A little fear might help the next person they drive past have less of a close encounter.



Yup, I've done that too!


----------



## Dis5150

PrincessV said:


> I know I'm late on this, but in case it helps... my chiro told me to start out running a mile or two but to STOP at the first hint of pain. I stuck to low mileage for a while and built back up slowly



Thanks! I ended up running 2.25 miles and did stop at the first hint of pain! I told my DH who was riding his bike with me, I'd rather just run a short run and be able to run again next week!


----------



## roxymama

There's a lot of people who sit in parked cars in their driveways or side of the road and I'm never quite sure if they will all of a sudden back up or start moving.  I probably run past people sitting in cars at least a dozen to 20 times on very long run.  Just a product of being in Chicago area. 
After almost getting backed over early on in my running I've learned to be hyper aware and try not to zone out too much.  That's why there are certain streets people can't parallel park on that I love running down.


----------



## JohnRPG

Playing a little catch-up today:



DopeyBadger said:


> there is a subset of runners who might not continue to run when the second pair of shoes would have been purchased (if buying sequentially instead of in groups).  Like a brand new runner, convinced to buy two pairs to rotate, and then decides running is not for them. The shoe company then gets two pairs out of that person instead of one.  I'd venture to guess this is a small subset of runners, but it probably still does exist.



That's the same thought that I had when confronted with this statistic. I think it goes hand in hand with the stat that the number of runner's in the US is fairly static, but that the number of new runners every year is fairly high...



LSUlakes said:


> The "Fun Friday" *QOTD: *List your favorite ride from each of the 4 parks at WDW.


*ATTQOTD:*
MK - Barnstormer
AK - Kilimanjaro Safaris
HS - Star Tours
Epcot - Test Track
DL - Star Tours
DCA - Sky School



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?



ATTQOTD: I run primarily in suburban residential neighborhoods, and barring extreme weather, I'm on the sidewalk. In fact, my shorter runs are pretty much designed around not having to cross busy intersections. I do run in the dark, but I wear a light vest and assorted reflective surfaces. Even with that, there are a few spots and times where things get "interesting." Crosswalks seem to be the biggest danger, where people just completely ignore the flashing lights. I usually let out a bellow and point at the signage, in the hopes that the driver might be more cognizant in the future. Fortunately, I've never been hit.


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Since we moved into our new neighborhood in May I have more close calls with cars then I have had in all my time running. The words I have for them are not suitable for this web site but the one finger peace sign is offered to the individual. In the past I would say I could have on more lights, but with the Tracer360 vest I run with now there is little more I can do. This mornings scenario was at a T in the road where my section of roadway does not have a stop sign. The driver had the stop sign and hardly even tapped his brakes and accelerated through the intersection. Luckily I anticipated this person not seeing me and slowed down to avoid being hit. Prior to the vest I would give the driver a pass because I was not doing my part, but now I am doing all I can. In addition to the lights, i emailed our HOA asking them to send out some sort of email to everyone in the neighborhood letting people know what the rules are for running/walking/biking in the neighborhood as well as a notice to the drivers to be looking out for people on the street. We do not have sidewalks, so the road is the only option. I've never been hit, but know of a few cyclist that have. Getting hit while on a bike is probably much worse.
> 
> Got a run in this morning of 4.4 miles, even managed one mile under 8. Baby steps...



I live on the outskirts of a city, and yet have no sidewalks on the majority of my routes.  I have had a number of close calls, most have been at the same two intersections.  The number of drivers who only look to their left, never to the right before taking a right hand turn is infuriating.  I once had a woman leaving a 55+ community who not only came millimeters from hitting me, even though I was in the intersection before she got to the stop sign.  Then when I reacted with a raise of the arms and angry face she smiled and waved like she new me and was excited to see me, totally didn't get it.  It's a weird exit where the exit runs almost parallel to the road I'm on and then takes a near 180 if you are going right, so many drivers look left as the approach, and just roll through the stop sign, without checking for pedestrians from the right.  Since that and similar incidents, I have taken the same approach as others and assume no driver ever is going to stop for me even if I'm at the crosswalk before they get to the stop sign.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Fortunately I've never been hit. Most of my short runs are thru the neighborhood very early in the morning where I don't encounter much traffic, and my long runs are done on our paved trail system. I always assume they can't see me. And I think sometimes they really can't see you no matter what you're wearing - we had this happen to us last night while driving home from a restaurant. DH was driving us down a curvy, hilly rural road; it was dark and snowing; a car was coming in the opposite direction and there were two runners running side by side. DH didn't see them until I yelled and I didn't see them right away either because of the lights of the oncoming traffic, even though they were wearing reflective vests. I'm not sure why they chose to run on that road in the dark in inclement weather. DH kindly told me if I ever did that, he would kill me. I told him I would never do that even if I was lit up like a Christmas tree!


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
Never been hit but like others, I'm in the camp of raising the arms, the stare down, and "***" look. Middle digit is used on occasion as they pass by close and for them to see in their rearview mirror. I've had a couple of shouting matches after they have stopped and have reported license plates to the local police when I have enough time to get their plate numbers. And this is just on the treadmill! JUST KIDDING! I go out of my way to acknowledge drivers who go out of their way to give room to run. The good news is that the waves, beeps and courteous drivers outweigh the others but it's the others that can ruin a good run.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

QOTD: I do all my running on rural roads. I would say nearly every day I have a near miss. The locals all drive like the Dukes of Hazzard. The yellow center line is largely ignored; *unless* staying in your own lane gets you closer to the runner.
I've had cars come up behind me, in the wrong lane, just to scare me. I usually just wave, and curse them as loud as I can. They see a friendly wave and generally don't hear my tirade. Sometimes the middle finger comes unfurled before I can control it, although I know that only escalates the situation.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Forgot to add: if you have a confrontation, whipping out the smart phone and taking pictures or video (or pretending to) can usually send the trouble maker on their way.


----------



## jhorstma

baxter24 said:


> Thankfully I have never been hit or had a close call.  I am fortunate enough to live in a neighborhood and surrounding area that has sidewalks so I stick to those most of the time. If I am on the road without a sidewalk, I stay on the side facing oncoming traffic so that the oncoming car can *hopefully* see me. In terms of a situation where I come upon someone at a stop sign, I always try and make eye contact with the driver but I always am under the assumption that they don't see me. I will often go run behind the car at the stop sign just so that I don't have to worry about if they see me or not. I don't enjoy the "you go? I go? no you go?" game with cars so I always let them go whether they offer for me to go first or not.


This is exactly what I do - sidewalks (thankfully most are asphalt and well off the road where I live), and run behind cars at stop signs.  I'll go literally hundreds of yards out of my way to avoid intersections that for some reason are busy when I approach, all because of that 1 time out of 100 a driver won't see me for whatever reason - doesn't matter why or that they're at fault, I'll be the bug on their windshield.  And frankly I don't need the added stress of getting mad at inattentive/careless drivers.

Conversely, I run a route that takes me by a fairly busy 4-lane divided road, but that has regular large gaps in traffic due to traffic light cycles.  When I hit a gap in traffic I like to hop out into the middle of the road and run right down the middle of it just for the "I own this road" feeling.  It's the little things in life after all...


----------



## kristabelle13

ATTQOTD: 

Never had any encounters with cars. HOWEVER, I really appreciate your experiences. Some good ideas of how to stay safe and how to approach if you are in an altercation. 


Friday's QOTD was fun and I missed it  

Sooo, 

DL - Buzz (now that I've hit 1 million average.  ) Followed by Hyperspace Mountain. 
DCA - It was Tower of Terror (RIP). So probably Mater's Junkyard Jamboree now. 

I haven't been to WDW in 15 years... so let's see...

MK - Splash Mountain
AK - Kali River Rapids
Epcot - Test Track
DHS - Tower of Terror


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?


I consider myself lucky and feel like I haven't nearly been hit. I try to stay as close to the curb or on sidewalks as much as possible.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?


Never had an issue while running, I was once hit by a car while crossing on a pedestrian pathway, I had the 'walking man signal" but the guy just blew through the light, what made it worse, is I was fine, just knocked over, but he reversed, to come see what he could do, and cracked me in the back of the head with his bumper-that was worse than the initial hit. LOl.


----------



## LSUlakes

Sailormoon2 said:


> Never had an issue while running, I was once hit by a car while crossing on a pedestrian pathway, I had the 'walking man signal" but the guy just blew through the light, what made it worse, is I was fine, just knocked over, but he reversed, to come see what he could do, and cracked me in the back of the head with his bumper-that was worse than the initial hit. LOl.



Well that was unlucky. Would have asked for some headache relief meds.


----------



## Wendy98

I have been "bumped" by a car on two occasions.  It was over 14 years ago.  Both times involved a car leaving a fast food restaurant.  The first time was a utility company truck.  He was turning right and never looked right to see me coming. It knocked me into the street and thank god, another car didn't hit me.  He got out and was very apologetic.  He and his partner offered to drive me home (I declined--no way do I ever ride with strangers!).  The whole incident scared the crap out of me.

2nd time, an older woman was leaving drive thru of a restaurant.  She didn't have the brake pressed hard enough and rolled into me--she had been fiddling with something in her car and wasn't looking at all.  I hit my fists on her car hood and said something like ***? She had the audacity to tell me I didn't need to be so rude.

I am super cautious when I run in high traffic areas.  I do long runs on a paved bike trail.  Sometimes I will go on the roads to add variety and mileage


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?



Since I run early in the mornings when it's usually still pitch black out (at least in the winter), I am very aware of vehicles since I know they don't necessarily expect me to be there.  Yes, there have been close calls, but most close calls I see coming ahead of time, so I will give myself an out.  I would guess that 98% of the time, the folks really don't mean any ill will, and they just don't see me at all or don't see me until the last minute.  I do wear my Tracer 360 vest when running in the dark, so they really should see me pretty easily, but nothing's a guarantee.  Then you have the other 2% that just don't care.  Those are the people I really don't like.  If I KNOW someone sees me and cuts it close, I have been known to slap their car.  There are very few instances of this though.

I've been on the other side as well.  I don't remember a circumstance with a runner, but one night I was turning left at a four-way stop at a very dark area (no lights or moon), and as I was turning left I caught glimpse of a couple walking across the crosswalk I was turning into.  I stopped quickly while I was still 10 or so feet away, but they were clearly not happy with me.  Not sure it helped, but all I could do was roll down my window and apologize.  Yes, they had zero lights or reflective material, but I pride myself as being observant, and I really should have seen them.



Sailormoon2 said:


> Never had an issue while running, I was once hit by a car while crossing on a pedestrian pathway, I had the 'walking man signal" but the guy just blew through the light, what made it worse, is I was fine, just knocked over, but he reversed, to come see what he could do, and cracked me in the back of the head with his bumper-that was worse than the initial hit. LOl.



Similar to you, I was also hit by a car once (a long time ago) when I was walking across a crosswalk with the walk signal.  A taxi was turning left and just kept coming.  I ended up jumping right before he hit and landed on top of his hood.  He stopped at that point, and I slid off the hood, exchanged a few words, and went on my merry way.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD:

First, do close encounters with horses count? Another story for another day. 

I have had to dive into ditches to save my own life a few times. I have also had to jump onto hoods to avoid getting hit when a car was turning onto the road that I was running on from a stop at an intersection or from a business driveway. I am very, very careful, but drivers simply do not look right before turning right onto a road from a stop. They look left to ensure that the lane is clear and then pull into the lane. Runners and walkers have no chance unless they assume that the driver does not see them. So now, when it is clear that a driver is not looking, I knock on their hood. Reactions vary, but they all start with shock because they simply had no idea that I was there.


----------



## Baloo in MI

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?



Interesting that this is the QOTD.  So work for me right now is very busy and I am on day 8 of work; having had to plug through the weekend.  Not a huge deal but I needed to squeeze in a long run somewhere on Saturday.  Since the family was traveling to Grand Rapids for a volleyball tournament I had them drop me off on the way and I planned to run home.  It was a great plan I thought.  However it started snowing pretty heavily in the mid afternoon and I could not get out until about 5.  To top it off it was a rough day at work and let's just say I really needed to run...

So short tempered, grumpy and a bit under dressed for the weather I headed out on the 10 miles to my house.  It is a good run normally and I am able to stay on sidewalks for all but about 3/4 of a mile.  By the time I got to that section I was feeling better but very eager to get home as I was barely staying warm and knew if I stopped I would be in trouble.  So when the sidewalk ended I turned off my music and crossed the road so I was facing the incoming traffic and kept a strong pace.  Cars were pulling way over for me and I would wave and say thank you. Then this black SUV starts coming towards me too fast for a residential road and he was hugging the edge of the road.  I had no where to go so I slid as much as I could up to a fence.  The car got closer and closer and did not move over one inch.  

When it passed me I could feel the air of the car.  If I slipped or the car was just a few inches closer I am pretty sure he would have killed me.  So I just lost it, screaming not so nice words and making some directional suggestions with my hands...  The guy Kaye's on his horn and slammed on the brakes.  Then he turned around and came towards me.  This is when I thought of all the stories of road rage incidents and decided I should get out of there.  I started running with this lunatic laying on the horn and zipping past me.  I cut through someone's yard, climbed a fence and headed home via a different road.  

So please everyone be careful and don't assume cars will move over for you.  I thought a short section on the road would be no big deal and it ended up being a pretty big deal...


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: Thankfully I haven't been hit. The road I run on has sidewalks but I have to cross in front of quite a few development entrances. People come flying out of them and roll through the stop signs all the time. When they do that and I am already in the middle of the crosswalk I stare them down. Most of the time I always err on the side of caution and stop for cars even if I have plenty of time to run ahead of them.


----------



## kristabelle13

Baloo in MI said:


> Interesting that this is the QOTD.  So work for me right now is very busy and I am on day 8 of work; having had to plug through the weekend.  Not a huge deal but I needed to squeeze in a long run somewhere on Saturday.  Since the family was traveling to Grand Rapids for a volleyball tournament I had them drop me off on the way and I planned to run home.  It was a great plan I thought.  However it started snowing pretty heavily in the mid afternoon and I could not get out until about 5.  To top it off it was a rough day at work and let's just say I really needed to run...
> 
> So short tempered, grumpy and a bit under dressed for the weather I headed out on the 10 miles to my house.  It is a good run normally and I am able to stay on sidewalks for all but about 3/4 of a mile.  By the time I got to that section I was feeling better but very eager to get home as I was barely staying warm and knew if I stopped I would be in trouble.  So when the sidewalk ended I turned off my music and crossed the road so I was facing the incoming traffic and kept a strong pace.  Cars were pulling way over for me and I would wave and say thank you. Then this black SUV starts coming towards me too fast for a residential road and he was hugging the edge of the road.  I had no where to go so I slid as much as I could up to a fence.  The car got closer and closer and did not move over one inch.
> 
> When it passed me I could feel the air of the car.  If I slipped or the car was just a few inches closer I am pretty sure he would have killed me.  So I just lost it, screaming not so nice words and making some directional suggestions with my hands...  The guy Kaye's on his horn and slammed on the brakes.  Then he turned around and came towards me.  This is when I thought of all the stories of road rage incidents and decided I should get out of there.  I started running with this lunatic laying on the horn and zipping past me.  I cut through someone's yard, climbed a fence and headed home via a different road.
> 
> So please everyone be careful and don't assume cars will move over for you.  I thought a short section on the road would be no big deal and it ended up being a pretty big deal...


That is terrifying! I'm glad you're safe. Some people, I tell ya...


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Baloo in MI said:


> Interesting that this is the QOTD.  So work for me right now is very busy and I am on day 8 of work; having had to plug through the weekend.  Not a huge deal but I needed to squeeze in a long run somewhere on Saturday.  Since the family was traveling to Grand Rapids for a volleyball tournament I had them drop me off on the way and I planned to run home.  It was a great plan I thought.  However it started snowing pretty heavily in the mid afternoon and I could not get out until about 5.  To top it off it was a rough day at work and let's just say I really needed to run...
> 
> So short tempered, grumpy and a bit under dressed for the weather I headed out on the 10 miles to my house.  It is a good run normally and I am able to stay on sidewalks for all but about 3/4 of a mile.  By the time I got to that section I was feeling better but very eager to get home as I was barely staying warm and knew if I stopped I would be in trouble.  So when the sidewalk ended I turned off my music and crossed the road so I was facing the incoming traffic and kept a strong pace.  Cars were pulling way over for me and I would wave and say thank you. Then this black SUV starts coming towards me too fast for a residential road and he was hugging the edge of the road.  I had no where to go so I slid as much as I could up to a fence.  The car got closer and closer and did not move over one inch.
> 
> When it passed me I could feel the air of the car.  If I slipped or the car was just a few inches closer I am pretty sure he would have killed me.  So I just lost it, screaming not so nice words and making some directional suggestions with my hands...  The guy Kaye's on his horn and slammed on the brakes.  Then he turned around and came towards me.  This is when I thought of all the stories of road rage incidents and decided I should get out of there.  I started running with this lunatic laying on the horn and zipping past me.  I cut through someone's yard, climbed a fence and headed home via a different road.
> 
> So please everyone be careful and don't assume cars will move over for you.  I thought a short section on the road would be no big deal and it ended up being a pretty big deal...



Wow that's crazy!  Glad you were able to come out of it safe, but man...I would be shaking the whole way home from that.  Yikes.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *With today being the last day of the month, what is your monthly total for January? What are you hoping to achieve in February? 
Part two: We have done this once before, but I think its a good idea and based on some reading yesterday it seems like as good of time as any. Venture over to someones journal and post something uplifting/positive. 

ATTQOTD: Once I get todays run in I will end up with 50.82 miles. I have a few goals for February. First one is to get back to running 5 days a week. Goal #2 is to finish up the month with 145 miles. Goal #3 is to stay focused on what I am eating and drop a few pounds.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of the month, what is your monthly total for January? What are you hoping to achieve in February?
> Part two: We have done this once before, but I think its a good idea and based on some reading yesterday it seems like as good of time as any. Venture over to someones journal and post something uplifting/positive.



January Totals
Swim - 13,750m
Bike - 95 miles
Run - 168 miles


----------



## LSUlakes

CheapRunnerMike said:


> January Totals
> Swim - 13,750m
> Bike - 95 miles
> Run - 168 miles



Solid month!


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Monthly total is 62.5.  

35.5 of that is Dopey-ish/Nopey Challenge.  Then some recovery...been taking off a few extra days due to some hip flexor tightness that I'm hoping will go away so I can get in a few runs before Princess!


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I am done running for the month, but ended up with 142.8.  I have no idea how since I am injured and not running.  I only run with the pace group that I lead which is a super easy pace.  I have cycled indoors 200+ miles--I don't track that like I do running.

Goal for February:  get my freakin' Achilles under control.

I have been cross training like mad.  I am so sick of the elliptical.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: A big fat 31 for January! 26.88 was the WDW marathon. Since then I have been off running with IT band pain. But did get 2.25 in this past weekend so hopeful to increase mileage as it feels better. February goal is to just get back to running pain free and start training again.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of the month, what is your monthly total for January? What are you hoping to achieve in February?



*After tonight's run

*January Running Summary*
Running Miles - 90.8 miles
Running Duration - 12:50:06
Average Pace - 8:29 min/mile
Average HR - 140 bpm

Official PRs set - 3 (5k, 10k, Marathon)
Unofficial PRs set - 1 (Half Marathon)

January was a good month and a low month for running for me.  It was good because I was able to set three new official PRs during the Dopey Challenge.  After which, I took off two weeks and then the next two weeks for recovery running.  However, it's become apparent during this recovery cycle that I have been sick for quite some time.  I picked up a cold in mid-December.  It lingered through the Dopey Challenge.  I got VERY lucky that my sinus infection started on the Monday after the marathon.  I've had a few fevers, and sinus infection symptoms in general.  Finally saw a doctor last Friday and was put on some antibiotics.  Finally feeling well again and it's making me question if I haven't has some sort of lingering mucus issue since September (my nose has been runny for almost every run since then).  I'll be really interested to see what happens after the medication round is over.  So, I've skipped a few runs during the recovery phase to give myself a leg up.  Thus, I'm left with my lowest monthly running total (90.8 miles) since July 2014 (88.7 miles).

For February, another week of recovery running and then base building to prepare for the next training cycle.  I start Jack Daniels 10k training on 2/27/17.  It's something I've never done before and it will definitely be a new test for me.  I'm good at endurance but not so much speed.  So this is in an effort to get better.  On the schedule for February is 179.9 miles and 25:47:46 duration (avg pace 8:36 min/mile).


----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 said:


> ATTQOTD:  I am done running for the month, but ended up with 142.8.  I have no idea how since I am injured and not running.  I only run with the pace group that I lead which is a super easy pace.  I have cycled indoors 200+ miles--I don't track that like I do running.
> 
> Goal for February:  get my freakin' Achilles under control.
> 
> I have been cross training like mad.  I am so sick of the elliptical.



Well thats a nice month for being injured! Hope things get better soon so you can get back to training for the big race!



Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: A big fat 31 for January! 26.88 was the WDW marathon. Since then I have been off running with IT band pain. But did get 2.25 in this past weekend so hopeful to increase mileage as it feels better. February goal is to just get back to running pain free and start training again.



Hope the IT band pain gets better soon.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:

Miles: 187.8
Pace: 8:28
Duration: 26:24:06


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of the month, what is your monthly total for January? What are you hoping to achieve in February?



January Totals
Swim - 3900 meters
Bike - 68 miles
Run - 84 miles

A lazy recovery month for me considering those totals include Dopey and a half Ironman. February is going to be a maintenance and fitness building month interrupted by a vacation.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of the month, what is your monthly total for January? What are you hoping to achieve in February?


50 miles for January. This is very low for me. So for February I am hoping to hit 100.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?



While I am fortunate to not have many near-hits, my reaction is definitely a result of anger and a drop of scared emotions. My language I use for them would make a sailor blush.

I try to wear as much illuminated or reflective materials as possible. However, I play defensive and hug the sidewalk/shoulder as much as I can. *Knocks on wood* I haven't ever been hit.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
Including tonight's run, 54 miles. Definitely my highest mileage month, so that's been really exciting. 
February Goal: Start and Finish my 1st half (PHM) healthy!

I enjoy reading training journals and need to be a better at commenting, so thanks for the reminder/encouragement.


----------



## baxter24

Monthly total is 75 miles. Goal for February is to stick to my plan to prepare for the two half marathons I am running in mid March and early April.


----------



## camaker

After this evening's run, my January numbers will be:

Running Miles - 64.9 miles
Running Duration - 12:18:49
Average Pace - 11:19 min/mile

This month's numbers have been heavily skewed by the Dopey-ish Challenge and resultant recovery.  Almost everything has been run at a slower that usual pace due to the chondromalacia in my knee.  The good news is that the knee seems to be settling down and I've been able to get a week of normal paced training in on it.  Which brings me to February's goals:

1.  Ensure the knee is back to full capacity
2.  Re-build my fully running base in preparation for March and April's half marathons
3.  Re-introduce my Ultimate Frisbee cross-training.  The Ultimate helps with my hip, knee, ankle and core strength with its emphasis on quick changes of direction and acceleration.  I just have to avoid getting too into it and laying out for discs which gets tough on the knees.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Monthly total is 135 running miles. Goal for February is to include more cross training on my rest days, and reach at least 125 running miles. I have a goal of 1,500 miles running for the year, and 125 is the minimum I have to hit each month to reach that goal. 22.4 miles will be from Princess weekend, which I cannot wait for!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:

46.2 miles which includes the WDW Marathon.  I took a full 3 weeks off after the race and just starting back to running last week.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: After tonight's run I will be at 85.3 miles, I took 2 weeks off after Dopey so not as high as it has been. February's goals will be to follow my training plan and stay injury free.


----------



## roxymama

Started my Tink training halfway through this month.  Total should be 45.2 miles after I do my easy run tonight.  Should have been a tad higher but I punked out and cut a LR short (shame face)

I have 64 planned for Feb.


----------



## sky13

Approximately 86 miles - pretty happy about this especially given that I only started running again in December!
Still rather slow though but much faster than I was when I started again in December. 

Hoping to keep running as much and regularly in February - not sure if I can keep it up if work gets too busy - but have signed up for a couple of runs (5k and 10k) and thinking of building up to a half marathon as well now...


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My January totals are low on purpose. After the Dopey training, I needed to give my body a break:

75 miles
1 hour of P90X

My February goals are to begin ramping back up the miles and get back into P90X. No mileage goals, though I have a training calendar filled out.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of the month, what is your monthly total for January? What are you hoping to achieve in February?



Monthly total for January is 66.65 miles. My highest mileage month ever!

My goal for February is to actually get some exercise in while I'm in Israel. I have to keep doing my knee exercises every other day (even with the long flight and the 7-hour time difference, I'm not losing any days, so it should be easy to keep track of). I'd like to get in some other exercise if I can, even if it's just walking up and down the stairs in the apartment where we're staying. 
Secondary goal is to get my dang treadmill fixed, since it doesn't look like that's happening in January...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

January totals:
Running:         150 miles
Walking:           31 miles
Stationary bike: 52 miles


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of the month, what is your monthly total for January? What are you hoping to achieve in February?



*January Training Summary*
Total Miles: 160.6 miles
Total Time: 23:12:29
Average Pace: 8:40/mi
Average HR: 144/min

A good start to the year... I only missed two runs.  For February, my plan is to stay with the program, but my schedule has become busier, so it will be more challenging than it has in the past.


----------



## michigandergirl

January total: 70 miles - I have admittedly been slacking a bit and I'm running a half marathon this Saturday, in the snow, so we'll see how that goes. 

February goal is to get back to running 4 days a week and come up with a training plan to PR my spring races.


----------



## McNs

Had to convert Strava to miles:

Distance 51 miles (best ever January)
Avg Pace 9:05 (slower than usual but probably because)
Elevation gain 5190ft

Goal this year is to run 1000km and this has me on target.

February is usuallly a bad running month as it is crazy busy at work. I'll be happy if I can do another 50 miles


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:
Including later today, I should end January between 90 and 93-ish.  My wife and I are going to the park together.  If I run with her, I'll end at 90... if I go my own way (that is her preference, I'm sure, after our run together Saturday when I did some unsolicited "coaching") I'll be at 93 or so.


----------



## bcarey2k

McNs said:


> Had to convert Strava to miles:
> 
> Distance 51 miles (best ever January)
> Avg Pace 9:05 (slower than usual but probably because)
> Elevation gain 5190ft
> 
> Goal this year is to run 1000km and this has me on target.
> 
> February is usuallly a bad running month as it is crazy busy at work. I'll be happy if I can do another 50 miles



February in Louisiana is worse!  King Cakes everywhere!  

Great job!

Brian


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of the month, what is your monthly total for January? What are you hoping to achieve in February?
> Part two: We have done this once before, but I think its a good idea and based on some reading yesterday it seems like as good of time as any. Venture over to someones journal and post something uplifting/positive.


Well started off those first few days really well. 46.5 miles for the month with 35.5 of that coming at WDW. 

In February I'm just going to take it easy running 3-5 miles a couple times a week. I will ramp that back up probably in March or so when the weather starts to get better.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> January Totals
> Swim - 3900 meters
> Bike - 68 miles
> Run - 84 miles
> 
> A lazy recovery month for me considering those totals include Dopey and a half Ironman. February is going to be a maintenance and fitness building month interrupted by a vacation.



Don't you mean a vacation interrupted by maintenance and fitness building??? 



LSUlakes said:


> Solid month!



Thanks Jerry...just starting to get back on the bike again after neglecting it most of the offseason.  I rode more last week than I did the last 3 months


----------



## Ariel484

Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD: Monthly total is 62.5.
> 
> 35.5 of that is Dopey-ish/Nopey Challenge.  Then some recovery...been taking off a few extra days due to some hip flexor tightness that I'm hoping will go away so I can get in a few runs before Princess!


Forgot to add!

5 lifting sessions
8 yoga classes...Namaste!


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: 72.5 for January. 48.6 came from Dopey, then I took two weeks off from running.
ETA: forgot February! Goal: build mileage back up and run a 15K race... maybe for time, maybe not, we'll see how I feel then.


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of the month, what is your monthly total for January? What are you hoping to achieve in February?



Miles: 76.85
Time: 13:38:52
Pace: 10:39/mile

My goals for February are to stick with my training plan, and continue prepping for my half marathon.  And to enjoy the Super Bowl their holding for my birthday.  I mean I think I'm a big deal, but didn't realize I was worth a Super Bowl. 



FFigawi said:


> A lazy recovery month for me considering those totals include Dopey and a half Ironman. February is going to be a maintenance and fitness building month interrupted by a vacation.



Do Dopey and Half Ironman even belong in the same sentence as lazy?


----------



## croach

Total miles for January will be 151. Don't really have any February goals but I do have a bike trainer now so I'll spending some time on that(and watching Netflix).


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

croach said:


> Total miles for January will be 151. Don't really have any February goals but I do have a bike trainer now so I'll spending some time on that(and watching Netflix).



The bike trainer is a great way to catch up on Netflix!


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of the month, what is your monthly total for January? What are you hoping to achieve in February?
> Part two: We have done this once before, but I think its a good idea and based on some reading yesterday it seems like as good of time as any. Venture over to someones journal and post something uplifting/positive.


Miles: 54 (+3.73 Swimming)
Duration: 11:53:47 (+ 2:15 Swimming)
Avg. Pace: A very slow 14:42 which is expected since I haven't run much more than a mile since November.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

141 miles in January, 1 marathon PR.

Feb:  Back into marathon training @ 6 days/wk, going for half PR, 187 miles for the month.  Secondary goals are to get back on the bike and stay regular with strength training.


----------



## LSUlakes

bcarey2k said:


> February in Louisiana is worse!  King Cakes everywhere!
> 
> Great job!
> 
> Brian



My wife went home over the weekend and stopped at Manny Randazzos and picked up 3 king cakes. The only good thing is one was for a family member and the other she brought to work. I like a lot of different king cakes, but its dangerous how good their king cake is.... like drugs are in it good. lol If i can somewhat behave until lent I may be able to drop a few pounds... then again shes pregnant and wants king cake. I'm fighting a losing battle.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> My wife went home over the weekend and stopped at Manny Randazzos and picked up 3 king cakes. The only good thing is one was for a family member and the other she brought to work. I like a lot of different king cakes, but its dangerous how good their king cake is.... like drugs are in it good. lol If i can somewhat behave until lent I may be able to drop a few pounds... then again shes pregnant and wants king cake. I'm fighting a losing battle.



I've actually never had king cake. I know what it is, but have always been curious to try it. Have 1 piece for me... and good luck with your willpower. Sweets are my weakness.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: 

Monthly total: 85.12
PRs set: 1, 5K distance, 28:58
9 races, 13 medals, in 3 states and one foreign country (Castaway)
Cocktails: Lost count, mostly at WDW/ DL
Wine: See above
Orders of lobster nachos at Cove Bar: 2 (I have no shame!)


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD:*

January
_Miles_ - 67.34 
_Elevation Gain_ - 3,100 feet 
Average Pace - 13:20 m/m 

Thoughts: I want to up my mileage, but that will come naturally since I am the middle of a training cycle for my half in April.  I am feeling strong right now and don't want to hurt myself.  I haven't looked back to compare the numbers, but that seems like a lot of running up hill!  And my average pace has gotten 18 seconds per mile faster for the first time in months, while my average heart rate (not reported here) has dropped slightly.  So, overall, pleased with January!

@LSUlakes - Please update my race schedule for this Saturday, February 4th.  Strawberry Plains 10K (1:15:XX / N/A)


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of the month, what is your monthly total for January? What are you hoping to achieve in February?



January was a very low 32 miles, 20 of which were the Rebel Challenge. I've only just gotten back to training in the last week so that's where the rest have come from.

My February goals are to follow @DopeyBadger 's plan religiously, get to yoga twice a week and maybe pick up another class or two on the weekends. I haven't looked at the total mileage for February but it's gotta be higher than last month!


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: 119 miles this month. Not 100% sure but I think that might be the highest ever. My goal for February is to get through my 19 and 20-mile long runs and then start my marathon taper!


----------



## asheleycs

ATYQOTD: Never had a close call with a car. My greatest enemies running are dogs and myself! But all your stories remind me why 90% of my runs are on trails. One of the perks of being at Duke is that there are tons of great places to run. 

ATTQOTD: 55 miles! That's a PR! I knew I was getting longer runs in, but I've had to be very careful not to run on two consecutive days, so I didn't imagine it would be so high. Overall pace of 15:08. That compares to October, the last full month injury-free (mostly), of 45 miles at 16:14 pace. 

I want to thank folks who comment on my training journal. I don't usually have much to say, but the encouragement has such a huge impact.


----------



## JClimacus

So I'm training for the Myrtle Beach Marathon in March. I ran a 20 miler this past Sunday, and about mile 5 I felt a sharp pain in the bottom of my foot that I figured was a pebble that had gotten in there. I stopped and shook out my shoe and thought I saw something come out. Started up again and a couple of miles later I felt a sharp pain again, so I stopped and again shook out my shoe. All was well for a few more miles when again the sharp pain happened. This time I looked not just at the shoe but at the bottom of my foot and saw a bit of blood there. Taking off the sock it looked like I might have gotten a splinter. I was determined to get the 20 in so I put my shoe on and sucked up the occasional pain in my foot. After the run, my daughter volunteered to get the splinter out. She worked on it for a while, thought she could see it but couldn't get it out. I looked on the internet for splinter remedies and ended up making a baking soda plaster and keeping it on my foot overnight. But the next morning, there was no change to the bottom of my foot (the baking soda is supposed to squeeze out the splinter. At least the internet says so.) Monday was an off day, and my foot didn't hurt at all, so I figured I'd just see what would happen today (Tuesday). Started a 5 miler tonight and a mile in, I felt that sharp pain again. I turned around and ran home swearing all the way, then sat in the living room throwing a mini-tantrum trying to figure out where the heck it was coming from. My wife, seeing me close to losing it, told me to hand her the shoe.

She turned it over, looked at the bottom, then handed it back pointing out the nail sticking through the sole.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JClimacus said:


> She turned it over, looked at the bottom, then handed it back pointing out the nail sticking through the sole.





Glad to hear you found the problem!


----------



## camaker

JClimacus said:


> So I'm training for the Myrtle Beach Marathon in March. I ran a 20 miler this past Sunday, and about mile 5 I felt a sharp pain in the bottom of my foot that I figured was a pebble that had gotten in there. I stopped and shook out my shoe and thought I saw something come out. Started up again and a couple of miles later I felt a sharp pain again, so I stopped and again shook out my shoe. All was well for a few more miles when again the sharp pain happened. This time I looked not just at the shoe but at the bottom of my foot and saw a bit of blood there. Taking off the sock it looked like I might have gotten a splinter. I was determined to get the 20 in so I put my shoe on and sucked up the occasional pain in my foot. After the run, my daughter volunteered to get the splinter out. She worked on it for a while, thought she could see it but couldn't get it out. I looked on the internet for splinter remedies and ended up making a baking soda plaster and keeping it on my foot overnight. But the next morning, there was no change to the bottom of my foot (the baking soda is supposed to squeeze out the splinter. At least the internet says so.) Monday was an off day, and my foot didn't hurt at all, so I figured I'd just see what would happen today (Tuesday). Started a 5 miler tonight and a mile in, I felt that sharp pain again. I turned around and ran home swearing all the way, then sat in the living room throwing a mini-tantrum trying to figure out where the heck it was coming from. My wife, seeing me close to losing it, told me to hand her the shoe.
> 
> She turned it over, looked at the bottom, then handed it back pointing out the nail sticking through the sole.



That's not how you're supposed to nail a training run. 


Thank you, I'll be here all week...


----------



## Baloo in MI

Finished the month with 158 miles.  Many of those miles were recovery pace but very happy to have hit all but one planned run.


----------



## roxymama

JClimacus said:


> So I'm training for the Myrtle Beach Marathon in March. I ran a 20 miler this past Sunday, and about mile 5 I felt a sharp pain in the bottom of my foot that I figured was a pebble that had gotten in there. I stopped and shook out my shoe and thought I saw something come out. Started up again and a couple of miles later I felt a sharp pain again, so I stopped and again shook out my shoe. All was well for a few more miles when again the sharp pain happened. This time I looked not just at the shoe but at the bottom of my foot and saw a bit of blood there. Taking off the sock it looked like I might have gotten a splinter. I was determined to get the 20 in so I put my shoe on and sucked up the occasional pain in my foot. After the run, my daughter volunteered to get the splinter out. She worked on it for a while, thought she could see it but couldn't get it out. I looked on the internet for splinter remedies and ended up making a baking soda plaster and keeping it on my foot overnight. But the next morning, there was no change to the bottom of my foot (the baking soda is supposed to squeeze out the splinter. At least the internet says so.) Monday was an off day, and my foot didn't hurt at all, so I figured I'd just see what would happen today (Tuesday). Started a 5 miler tonight and a mile in, I felt that sharp pain again. I turned around and ran home swearing all the way, then sat in the living room throwing a mini-tantrum trying to figure out where the heck it was coming from. My wife, seeing me close to losing it, told me to hand her the shoe.
> 
> She turned it over, looked at the bottom, then handed it back pointing out the nail sticking through the sole.



OMG!

I once had a wood chip stuck through my flip flop but that was super tame compared to your story.    Faints


----------



## dis_or_dat

Miles: 139.81 
Pace: 8:34


----------



## LSUlakes

JClimacus said:


> She turned it over, looked at the bottom, then handed it back pointing out the nail sticking through the sole.



The good news is at least you solved the mystery. The bad news is you should probably get a tetanus shot. The good news... new shoes??? Glad you figured out the problem. Hope your foot feels better soon.



camaker said:


> That's not how you're supposed to nail a training run.
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'll be here all week...


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)

ATTQOTD: I would say I would cut things off around 6 hours. I would like more, but I think 6 is enough to get through a run without feeling worn out halfway through the run and had also given myself enough time to rest from a previous run.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)



It all depends on how I feel when I wake up. Sometimes, I can get myself moving after 4-5 hours of sleep and will head out the door. Usually, though, if I'm at 4-6 hours, I don't even hit snooze. I turn it off, roll over, and go right back to sleep.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

camaker said:


> That's not how you're supposed to nail a training run.



That is not showing very good TACK


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I really, really need 7 to 8 hours of sleep to not be like Grumpy from Snow White. However, for my first half I slept horrible due to nerves (maybe got 3 solid hours), and still ran it. I am not sure how Princess is going to go with getting up that early, so if anyone sees an angry looking Tinkerbell, Minnie Mouse or Cinderella that's just me being upset at lack of sleep.


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)



Sleep is a major training block for me I fear.  My GSC races have more often than not been on 4-5 hours of sleep.  I just can't seem to get to sleep before 10 no matter what I do.  Then I'm up around 3 to get ready.  I have been known to head out in the summer for a 0530 run on only 3 hours sleep.  I'd say 3 hours is my minimum required to not skip the run. 

That said, I desperately wish I slept more and better.  I really don't want to go down the medication route, but fear I may be headed that way.  It was improving in the early fall with a new routine, but ever since my dad died in December I'm back to on average 6 frequently interrupted hours most nights.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I don't think it just effects morning runs. If I get less than 5 hours of sleep, then work all day, there is a great chance I will bag my evening run. That applies to any workout, not just runs, too! I am an equal opportunity slacker.


----------



## LSUlakes

For the first week of February we have the following folks with races this upcoming weekend:

04 - @michigandergirl  - Groundhog Half Marathon  (NG / N/A)
04 - @KSellers88  - Superbowl 5k (23:59 / N/A)
04 - @OldSlowGoofyGuy  - Tartan Trot 5k (23:00 / N/A)
04 - @Mickey Momma - Strawberry Plains 10k (1:15:xx / N/A)
05 - @WhereInFlorida - Daytona Half Marathon (1:48:00 / N/A)
05 - @Kathymford - Redondo Beach Super Bowl Sunday 10k (NG / N/A)

If you need to revise your goal or correct and error I made, let me know and I will make the changes. Best of luck to each of you and we look forward to hearing about how the race went!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)



I don't know that I would ever call a run due to lack of sleep.  If I put a minimum sleep requirement on running, I might never get to a race again.  I rarely get more than a couple of hours of fitful sleep before a race due to excitement and a concern that my alarm won't go off and I'll miss the start.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)



For a training run I want at least 5 hours, but I've kept to them with ~4 hours of sleep.  For this year's WDW marathon, I got a little over 3 hours.  I laid in bed FOREVER and just could not get to sleep this year.  General excitement plus the non-stop inner debate on what I'd wear to combat the weather.


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)


I make the call right when I wake up.  If I had a super terrible night of sleep, I'll sleep in instead.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)



Is that a thing people do? I mean, if I fell asleep while running I'd probably turn around and walk home (once I woke up), but I'd probably go out and attempt the run even on zero sleep. I normally only sleep 5-6 hours before my long runs (sometimes even less), just because of the nature of my schedule and my sleep habits. Even if I try to go to sleep earlier, it doesn't work out so well for me. 
But I've always been a bad sleeper, so my body's kinda used to doing things on insufficient sleep. So I can kinda get away with it.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: I think 3.5-4 hours, but I'm usually dreading the runs with that amount of sleep.  The worst part is being unable to sleep, then worrying because you know you have a SOS run coming up, which keeps you up - bad cycle. I've never had a good night's rest before a race. Same goes for traveling for some reason.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: I only do morning runs on the weekends, so I tend to go by how I feel combined with time of year. Now that its cooler, its easier for me to justify staying in bed an extra hour or so because I know I'll have favorable conditions all day. When the hotter/humid weather hits I want to try and get at least 6 hours of sleep because I know I need to try and be out the door by 6 - 630. I don't think I've ever decided to not run due to lack of sleep, I think its been more about convincing myself sleep is a better option (and then regretting it later).


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of the month, what is your monthly total for January? What are you hoping to achieve in February?


*ATYQOTD: *
Miles: 102.7
Average Pace: ~11:52

February goal - Keep training toward SWDS in May for the Kessel Run. Actual scheduled February miles are 118.5. Today I get to start my first ever speed training, so I'm pretty excited about that. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)



ATTQOTD: I haven't used lack of sleep as a reason to cancel a run.


----------



## Nole95

I do all my runs in the early morning.  For my short/medium runs, I get up between 5 and 5:30.  For my Friday long run, I will be up between 4 and 4:30.  As long as I can get at least 6 hours of sleep, that will usually work for me.  I'll take a short power nap the afternoon following a long run if I need to.


----------



## LSUlakes

Some useless comparisons for yall. In this threads first month we have reached 60 pages. Last years version reached 50 pages in its first month. Just something I noticed and thought was interesting.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)



I usually run at lunch time so not an issue for me.  Early morning swims however...


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)



For training runs, I usually start thinking about canceling a run if I will get less than five hours of sleep.


----------



## kristabelle13

ATTQOTD: 

I actually get some sort of anxiety the night before a plan to run or workout in the morning and I can't sleep or will toss and turn all night. I don't know why. But if I don't set a special alarm for it, I can do it. (Yes, I need a sports psychologist lol) Therefore, it works best to run on weekend mornings And weekday afternoons.


----------



## Dis5150

@LSUlakes I have a couple of races to add:

April 1 - Dis5150 - Capital City Classic 10k (1:15/NA)
April 30 - Dis5150 - Arkansas 10 Mile Classic (2:00/NA)

My goals are pretty lofty (for me!) so we shall see how training goes!


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)
> 
> ATTQOTD: I would say I would cut things off around 6 hours. I would like more, but I think 6 is enough to get through a run without feeling worn out halfway through the run and had also given myself enough time to rest from a previous run.



What is Sleep??? 

I'm still very much suffering from "Mama Wolf Syndrome" in that every little noise in my house wakes me up and I think it's my kiddo. I was never like this during my pre-mom-existence.  Luckily it's getting better every year but I still fall prey to it.  I probably sleep the least the night before a race which is not ideal.  I think I didn't sleep for more than an hour straight the night before expo day at WDW and then the night before my race was same thing.  Again...not ideal.  That is why I embrace the glorious post-race nap!
So I never bag runs due to lack of sleep.  Usually my run-bagging is related to my body being sore/in pain/bad attitude day or scheduling conflicts.  Then again, I run at night...so I usually can convince myself to stay awake long enough to run and then shower and then crash out in bed.  Sometimes being delirious during a run helps me get "out of my head" though.


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD: *_At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)_

Since I rarely run first thing in the morning, except when racing, I never really factor in the previous night's sleep.  I probably average around six hours of sleep during the week (more on the weekends) and my guess is I would bag a morning training run if I had slept less than four hours.  Most likely I would still put that run in in the afternoon before crashing for the day.

Before a race, I always sleep fitfully.  I'm not sure I have ever raced on a good night's sleep.  Wonder how I would do?


----------



## roxymama

I had to go back to my race strategy post for my big run last year because I remembered some wise words were written there.  This is quoted from Mr. Badger two days before my race.

"First and foremost, since your race is Sunday morning your most important night's sleep is tonight. The nerves will get to you on Saturday night. So take tonight to relax, and if possible catch an extra couple Zzzzs!"

It was good advise.


----------



## LSUlakes

Non Running related question. I do not fly very often, but need to book a flight to Charlotte NC with a departure date of July 2 and return July 9. I assume several of yall fly for runDisney events and was wondering what is your take on the best time to book a flight. I've been tracking flights and the absolutely lowest I've found that works according to my schedule was $297 (about 20 days ago) and the highest was $395 (~14 days ago). Current cheapest flight that works with the time frame I need it to is $317. Any advice?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> Non Running related question. I do not fly very often, but need to book a flight to Charlotte NC with a departure date of July 2 and return July 9. I assume several of yall fly for runDisney events and was wondering what is your take on the best time to book a flight. I've been tracking flights and the absolutely lowest I've found that works according to my schedule was $297 (about 20 days ago) and the highest was $395 (~14 days ago). Current cheapest flight that works with the time frame I need it to is $317. Any advice?



I am not a flying expert, but do seem to fly a couple times a year. I usually find the best deals ~2 mo before the tip. I booked my flight for my Feb Florida trip in toward the beginning of Jan and it's still the best price I've seen.


----------



## Mickey Momma

LSUlakes said:


> Non Running related question. I do not fly very often, but need to book a flight to Charlotte NC with a departure date of July 2 and return July 9. I assume several of yall fly for runDisney events and was wondering what is your take on the best time to book a flight. I've been tracking flights and the absolutely lowest I've found that works according to my schedule was $297 (about 20 days ago) and the highest was $395 (~14 days ago). Current cheapest flight that works with the time frame I need it to is $317. Any advice?



I don't know about timing, but I read once that Charlotte is one of the more expensive airports to fly into/through.  (It also happens to be where I have to connect 95% of the time if I want to avoid Atlanta.)  I honestly would be jumping up and down for both your high price and you low price.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: My tiredness doesn't always correlate to the amount of sleep I get, so I base it on feel.


----------



## Pernella

roxymama said:


> What is Sleep???
> 
> I'm still very much suffering from "Mama Wolf Syndrome" in that every little noise in my house wakes me up and I think it's my kiddo. I was never like this during my pre-mom-existence.  Luckily it's getting better every year but I still fall prey to it.


I still wake up to sounds and my kids are 8 and 4. It is better but I still do it. My mother and husband stayed with me overnight at the hospital when I had surgery last year. Every time I rolled over in bed she was up like lightning and at my bedside. I guess it never fully goes away.

Miles in January:42
Pace; 11:30-ish
I could blame it all on radiation treatment but to be honest I'm a new runner and have a very busy schedule. I could, in theory, wake up early to run rather than squeeze in time in the afternoon when I get off work but I don't get up before the sun unless I'm getting paid.


----------



## roxymama

Pernella said:


> I still wake up to sounds and my kids are 8 and 4. It is better but I still do it. My mother and husband stayed with me overnight at the hospital when I had surgery last year. Every time I rolled over in bed she was up like lightning and at my bedside. I guess it never fully goes away.
> 
> Miles in January:42
> Pace; 11:30-ish
> I could blame it all on radiation treatment but to be honest I'm a new runner and have a very busy schedule. I could, in theory, wake up early to run rather than squeeze in time in the afternoon when I get off work but I don't get up before the sun unless I'm getting paid.



@Pernella  I have not personally gone through radiation but I have close family that has/is and the schedule juggling is a real thing.  On top of just what it does to you physically.  And add in work....I'm in awe of you.  You are awesome.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Almost all of my runs are morning runs, so I try and get them done no matter how much sleep I've had. I'm more likely to cut it short or take it easy than to skip it altogether.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  For just a mid-week shorter training run, if it's less than 4-5 hours I'd probably sleep in.  For a long group run on the weekend, I typically wouldn't bag it at all.  I've done some long ones with just a few hours of sleep and after imbibing a bit too much the night before.  I survived those, but they suck.


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> The good news is at least you solved the mystery. The bad news is you should probably get a tetanus shot. The good news... new shoes??? Glad you figured out the problem. Hope your foot feels better soon.



Called my doctor's office and I had a shot last March so I am good. Everything feels fine now... except for my ego. What a dope.


----------



## JClimacus

My goals for February are to finish the marathon training cycle without injury. I'm doing the Higdon Intermediate II plan and I've got one more peak mileage week next week. So far I've been very lucky with virtually no snow here north of Boston. I'm planning on attempting my first BQ (3:40) at Myrtle Beach on March 4.


----------



## Ariel484

Pernella said:


> I still wake up to sounds and my kids are 8 and 4. It is better but I still do it. My mother and husband stayed with me overnight at the hospital when I had surgery last year. Every time I rolled over in bed she was up like lightning and at my bedside. I guess it never fully goes away.
> 
> Miles in January:42
> Pace; 11:30-ish
> I could blame it all on radiation treatment but to be honest I'm a new runner and have a very busy schedule. I could, in theory, wake up early to run rather than squeeze in time in the afternoon when I get off work but I don't get up before the sun unless I'm getting paid.


Great job getting those miles in.  Good luck with your treatment!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)


Well I don't usually get up early to run unless I am at Disney. I have never called off a run due to lack of sleep. I am also a college student so I probably don't get all the sleep I need except for on weekends.


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)



I very rarely call off a run due to lack of sleep.  It will have to have been many days in a row of little or now sleep to do that.  After a week or so into a training cycle my body is usually pretty used to getting up around 4-4:30 in the morning, and an infant that depending on the day likes to make sure I'm up then any way.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  My biggest weakness is getting out of bed for early morning runs.  I consider myself pretty disciplined and committed but the call of the pillow is powerful!  If I get less than 6 hours sleep I am usually changing the alarm before going to bed taking the extra hour of sleep and running in the afternoon.  No sense if repeatedly hitting the snooze button.  The problem for me is then it is easy to get into a pattern of running in the evening and staying awake to long at night and then not running the next morning...  For some reason I find it much easier to get up early on the weekends for early morning runs though?


----------



## LSUlakes

Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD:  My biggest weakness is getting out of bed for early morning runs.  I consider myself pretty disciplined and committed but the call of the pillow is powerful!  If I get less than 6 hours sleep I am usually changing the alarm before going to bed taking the extra hour of sleep and running in the afternoon.  No sense if repeatedly hitting the snooze button.  The problem for me is then it is easy to get into a pattern of running in the evening and staying awake to long at night and then not running the next morning...  For some reason I find it much easier to get up early on the weekends for early morning runs though?


Im in the same boat with you. One little slip up during the week and its late evening running with no chance of a early morning wake up. Come Saturday morning though, that long run is going to happen in the AM. Something fun about a morning long run i guess.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> Non Running related question. I do not fly very often, but need to book a flight to Charlotte NC with a departure date of July 2 and return July 9. I assume several of yall fly for runDisney events and was wondering what is your take on the best time to book a flight. I've been tracking flights and the absolutely lowest I've found that works according to my schedule was $297 (about 20 days ago) and the highest was $395 (~14 days ago). Current cheapest flight that works with the time frame I need it to is $317. Any advice?



I only fly maybe once a year and is usually on JetBlue or SOuthwest. In the past, I've found for the times I want to fly out and arrive in, I need to book the week the dates are available. This works for me, but other airlines maybe differ.



Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD:  My biggest weakness is getting out of bed for early morning runs.  I consider myself pretty disciplined and committed but the call of the pillow is powerful!  If I get less than 6 hours sleep I am usually changing the alarm before going to bed taking the extra hour of sleep and running in the afternoon.  No sense if repeatedly hitting the snooze button.  The problem for me is then it is easy to get into a pattern of running in the evening and staying awake to long at night and then not running the next morning...  For some reason I find it much easier to get up early on the weekends for early morning runs though?



In the same boat as you. I prefer to run in the morning to get it crossed off my list as life happens and the afternoons bring a lot of stuff that can block a run. I recently started going to bed earlier 9:30 vs. 10-10:30 and it helps get more sleep. However, these colder months make it very hard to get up and run as the warm bed and pillow are hard to resist!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: I don't usually run in the mornings but I find running and routine help me feel better so even if I don't sleep well the night before I will still run.


----------



## Wendy98

I wouldn't call off a run for a bad sleep night.  I know I will feel better once I start running.  I ran this past WDW Marathon on 2.5 hours sleep over two nights.  That was rough.  I know what I have to do and power through it.  I have run many races with no sleep the night before.  It is tricky when it is two crappy nights.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Along the same lines as lack of sleep, my coach told me a few times during Ironman training that a hangover was no excuse to miss a Sunday morning long run...in fact running with a 'foggy' head was a pretty good approximation of the marathon at the end of an Ironman


----------



## jmasgat

roxymama said:


> What is Sleep???
> 
> I'm still very much suffering from "Mama Wolf Syndrome" in that every little noise in my house wakes me up and I think it's my kiddo. I was never like this during my pre-mom-existence.  Luckily it's getting better every year but I still fall prey to it.



My kids are grown and gone, and I still do this.  Just the other night, I heard the dog starting to retch and I was able to jump out of bed and grab him off the carpet onto hardwood before he gacked something up. Its a skill that never goes away!


----------



## jmasgat

JClimacus said:


> So far I've been very lucky with virtually no snow here north of Boston.



Just drove back to MI from one of my long weekend/marathon drives to my hometown (Danvers), so now it can snow all it wants!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Sleep? That doesn't exist now days with a newborn.. in the past usually I wouldn't push as hard if sleep was affecting things

Oh and January miles? 0 but she's cute enough to make it okay


----------



## baxter24

Early morning runs don't happen too much for me because my boys wake up way too early all the time. I am constantly waking up with a child an inch from my face letting me know that they are in fact awake. But on the occasions that morning runs do happen for me, a lack of sleep the night before is less likely to make me bag the run insad of just not feeling good.


----------



## JClimacus

jmasgat said:


> Just drove back to MI from one of my long weekend/marathon drives to my hometown (Danvers), so now it can snow all it wants!



Ummm... Danvers? I live on Chase St. I do the weekly Danvers 5k if you are down there.


----------



## FFigawi

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Along the same lines as lack of sleep, my coach told me a few times during Ironman training that a hangover was no excuse to miss a Sunday morning long run...in fact running with a 'foggy' head was a pretty good approximation of the marathon at the end of an Ironman



My 10k PR was set after a night of margaritas. We may or may not have still been tipsy at the start line.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)



I don't run in the mornings, because I'm not a morning person, but I have had to run at like 2 p.m. in the dead of summer because I wanted to be "rested enough" for the run.

The worst (for me) is the hangover race - which is usually a 5K or 10K I don't care about. Mostly, I can just hydrate and get through it. In some dire cases, I'll employ my husband's strategy of having a beer before a race. You know, carb-loading! I had half a beer before my Thanksgiving 10K in 2015 and it propelled me to my current 10K PR.


----------



## LSUlakes

Disneyland_emily said:


> Sleep? That doesn't exist now days with a newborn.. in the past usually I wouldn't push as hard if sleep was affecting things
> 
> Oh and January miles? 0 but she's cute enough to make it okay



Congrats just in case I havent said so  before!!!! The next question is did you pick out a running stroller? I highly recommend a BOB. I'm am in the market for a double wide BOB these days. Enjoy the time with the little one, time flies bye. 



Keels said:


> I don't run in the mornings, because I'm not a morning person, but I have had to run at like 2 p.m. in the dead of summer because I wanted to be "rested enough" for the run.
> 
> The worst (for me) is the hangover race - which is usually a 5K or 10K I don't care about. Mostly, I can just hydrate and get through it. In some dire cases, I'll employ my husband's strategy of having a beer before a race. You know, carb-loading! I had half a beer before my Thanksgiving 10K in 2015 and it propelled me to my current 10K PR.



So your saying that you can handle the beer mile hungover no problem right? 2 PM runs in the summer... In the south... I am to much of a wimp to do it to myself. lol You know what though, those kind of things are what make @Keels awesome, well that and math!


----------



## FFigawi

By my math, @LSUlakes is up at 1130pm. He must be testing his "run without sleep" question first hand. That's dedication.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

LSUlakes said:


> Congrats just in case I havent said so  before!!!! The next question is did you pick out a running stroller? I highly recommend a BOB. I'm am in the market for a double wide BOB these days. Enjoy the time with the little one, time flies bye.!



Thanks- we are getting a 'used once by my sister in law when she had a whim to run a 5k but realized she isn't a runner... ' not sure of the brand- figure if I hate it I'll buy one-

We'll start outside walks next week if it warms up since I still have 3 races on the calendar starting with princess 5k (yes all will be walked and finished as the goal


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FFigawi said:


> My 10k PR was set after a night of margaritas. We may or may not have still been tipsy at the start line.



My belief has always been 'you have to race like you train' with nothing new on race day...

Like running non-hung over.


----------



## derekleigh

A bit late but better than never!

January Totals
*Miles* - 84.2
*Time* - 12:11:55
*Avg Pace* - 8:42

Goals for February are simply keeping pace with my year-long goal. March will bring in more speed work!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

derekleigh said:


> *RUNNING HISTORY
> 1-Mile x3, PR = 6:18
> 5K x26*, PR = *21:48
> 10K* *x2*, PR = *47:57
> Half Marathon* *x12,* PR = *1:54:09
> Marathon x1*, PR = *4:41:52*


@derekleigh, when I saw your PRs in your signature, I thought somehow they were mine. Our total absolute difference is 7 minutes, with a few PRs just seconds apart. Not going to say who is faster.


----------



## LSUlakes

FFigawi said:


> By my math, @LSUlakes is up at 1130pm. He must be testing his "run without sleep" question first hand. That's dedication.



You see what happened was... Well Tuesday night I had some car issue that took a bit longer to fix than it should have. Which then set everything behind and did not go to sleep till after midnight. I had 7 miles scheduled for yesterday but waking up at 4:30 AM would have meant a total of 4 hours of sleep, a hour run then a full day of work. So I opted to sleep till 6:00 AM. What I forgot during that process was once DW got off at work she had bible study and wouldn't get home till around 9:00. I really did not want to skip the run or try to make it up later with how the rest of the weeks is scheduled so I found myself getting on the TM around 10:15 last night. Finished around 11:15 and sat at my office desk to cool down before heading home. Checking DIS sounded like a good idea. lol The bad part to running the late is it takes me so long to come down from it that I didnt fall asleep till around 1 ish this morning and back up at 5:45 for my normal day. The one good thing is today is a rest day for me! The other is I feel much better having completed the run. Next month I may start 6 days a week, but for now I just want to get back into a groove with 5 days. As far as run with little sleep, I find it easier to do in the afternoon than early morning and after about two miles I'm wide awake. lol



Disneyland_emily said:


> Thanks- we are getting a 'used once by my sister in law when she had a whim to run a 5k but realized she isn't a runner... ' not sure of the brand- figure if I hate it I'll buy one-
> 
> We'll start outside walks next week if it warms up since I still have 3 races on the calendar starting with princess 5k (yes all will be walked and finished as the goal



Best of luck with the upcoming races! Lack of sleep with a new born is a challenge. When you get the stroller let us know what you think about it.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?

ATTQOTD: I know cotton is frowned upon with running and doing what I am about say will seem even stranger, but anytime I run with a shirt with sleeves I also have a sleeveless undershirt thats 100% cotton underneath it. It fights snugly and helps prevent the dreaded nipple chaffing. I do use body glide, but without the undershirt I end up screaming in the shower when water hits the ole nipples. So the undershirt gets used. Now running with a singlet, we go the band-aid route. I would use it more often, but its such a pain in the butt with the band-aids.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?


Not a direct answer to your question, but more of what I don't wear  when temps are in the 20's.  No hat or gloves and I'll be wearing shorts.  I tend to run hot.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I've been known to run in a tutu and not just at Disney.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I got nothing on this one.  I don't wear anything particularly odd.  Thanks to @Ariel484 I have an obsession with INKnBURN running clothes which can be pretty colorful and flamboyant, so I do get some comments from other runners on what I'm wearing, but that's about it.


----------



## Pernella

LSUlakes said:


> Congrats just in case I havent said so  before!!!! The next question is did you pick out a running stroller? I highly recommend a BOB. I'm am in the market for a double wide BOB these days. Enjoy the time with the little one, time flies by


I second the praise for a BOB, ours is going on 8 years, rolls like a dream and turns on a dime. I never got the hang of jogging with a stroller but I logged plenty of walking miles with it. I've had multiple traditional strollers but gave them all away in favor of the BOB. I have two friends who borrow it specifically for Disneyland trips because it's so easy to handle.


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?





ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  I got nothing on this one.  I don't wear anything particularly odd.  Thanks to @Ariel484 I have an obsession with INKnBURN running clothes which can be pretty colorful and flamboyant, so I do get some comments from other runners on what I'm wearing, but that's about it.


Yeah, that's basically what I was going to say.  "Colorful and flamboyant" is a good way to describe it.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?



A red sparkle skirt!


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?



*ATTQOTD:* Wow, this seems like a matter of perspective, doesn't it? I mean, before I started running, wearing a lighted vest, a water belt, or neon green shoes would've been pretty anathema to me. Off hand, I can't think of anything that's out of the ordinary from a runner's perspective that I do.

Workout update - Yesterday was my first speed work out, adn this was a whole new world for me. The track was a mix of ice and snowmelt, but I figured I'd give it a try anyway. I really wasn't sure how hard I'd have to push to hit my target pace for each lap, and ended up going ~30 seconds faster than intended. That surprised me, but I found it incredibly exhilarating. This was the first time I'd really let myself push my pace hard since last summer, and I was surprised by just how quick that had become. I really enjoyed it, though my legs are telling me today that I clearly overdid it a touch.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?


The only truly "odd" thing that I do - I put a heavy layer of Vaseline on my nipples before every run (for the same reason that you wear a cotton undershirt). Pretty much everyone that I have told that to thinks that it is weird, but it works (for me, anyway).


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?





ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  I got nothing on this one.  I don't wear anything particularly odd.  Thanks to @Ariel484 I have an obsession with INKnBURN running clothes which can be pretty colorful and flamboyant, so I do get some comments from other runners on what I'm wearing, but that's about it.



Nothing really out of the ordinary for me, either.  You can add me to the list of @Ariel484 InkNBurn victims, though.  They are so comfortable and distinctive that I wear them whenever possible.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?



Does carrying my 32-oz water bottle in my hand on all runs count? That's not really wearing, but I do sometimes wonder if people think it's odd.
I think my assortment of non-matching layers is probably odd to some people. I don't think about matching when I buy things (which is a problem), so it's not always easy to find an outfit that looks decent, especially during the winter, when I wear more layers than any sane person should. I'm trying to do better and go out in outfits that mostly match, but it's hard sometimes.

Also ... I actually do wear cotton occasionally. Haven't really had any problems with it. But I also have a good sports bra.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?


I'm not sure about this one. Maybe the fact that I wear regular gym/basketball shorts for most of my runs? Or that I hold my phone in my hand on entire runs? Both of those I've seen other people do so I don't find them odd.


----------



## Pernella

I'm doing the Galloway plan for Tinkerbell which means long runs are on Saturday. My sweet husband always asks to run with me on Saturday as a way of showing support. Fine. Great. But with two kids we have to use the gym or there would be no one to watch them. 

I am the least competitive person I know, I compete with myself but couldn't care less about anyone around me. My husband is hyper competitive. He used to be a runner (10 years ago) but mainly lifts weights and golfs. Every time we run together at the gym he starts out at my pace and within a mile changes it. He will finish and I'll still have half a mile or so to go. Then the next day he's complaining that his legs hurt and I'm fine. This is infuriating because I know he would do the same thing if we were outside but he swears he wouldn't. He totally will. I don't know how to politely tell him that I'm running outside without him, he can deal with it and watch the kids.


----------



## Ariel484

BuckeyeBama said:


> The only truly "odd" thing that I do - I put a heavy layer of Vaseline on my nipples before every run (for the same reason that you wear a cotton undershirt). Pretty much everyone that I have told that to thinks that it is weird, but it works (for me, anyway).


Seems smart to me.  I saw 2 guys at Marathon Weekend who clearly DID NOT use Vaseline, or anything like that.  Let's just say, their shirts were ruined. 


camaker said:


> Nothing really out of the ordinary for me, either.  You can add me to the list of @Ariel484 InkNBurn victims, though.  They are so comfortable and distinctive that I wear them whenever possible.


 


Pernella said:


> I'm doing the Galloway plan for Tinkerbell which means long runs are on Saturday. My sweet husband always asks to run with me on Saturday as a way of showing support. Fine. Great. But with two kids we have to use the gym or there would be no one to watch them.
> 
> I am the least competitive person I know, I compete with myself but couldn't care less about anyone around me. My husband is hyper competitive. He used to be a runner (10 years ago) but mainly lifts weights and golfs. Every time we run together at the gym he starts out at my pace and within a mile changes it. He will finish and I'll still have half a mile or so to go. Then the next day he's complaining that his legs hurt and I'm fine. This is infuriating because I know he would do the same thing if we were outside but he swears he wouldn't. He totally will. I don't know how to politely tell him that I'm running outside without him, he can deal with it and watch the kids.


Can you gently tell him that running is "your" time? Say it's sweet that he shows interest, but maybe it would be better to run separately and you guys could go out to a nice date night dinner together later?  Something like that?


----------



## huggybuff

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?



Nothing that would be considered odd, but I still _feel _odd when I wear my headlamp on morning runs. I just feel soooo geeky.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I am kind of striking out with interesting answers this week... I don't think I wear anything too odd while running. I am very particular about how I wear my hair- I have to have it braided or in a bun, I can't stand my pony tail slapping the back of my head while running.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Pernella said:


> I'm doing the Galloway plan for Tinkerbell which means long runs are on Saturday. My sweet husband always asks to run with me on Saturday as a way of showing support. Fine. Great. But with two kids we have to use the gym or there would be no one to watch them.
> 
> I am the least competitive person I know, I compete with myself but couldn't care less about anyone around me. My husband is hyper competitive. He used to be a runner (10 years ago) but mainly lifts weights and golfs. Every time we run together at the gym he starts out at my pace and within a mile changes it. He will finish and I'll still have half a mile or so to go. Then the next day he's complaining that his legs hurt and I'm fine. This is infuriating because I know he would do the same thing if we were outside but he swears he wouldn't. He totally will. I don't know how to politely tell him that I'm running outside without him, he can deal with it and watch the kids.



My husband and I can't run together. Firstly, he is not a runner and does not enjoy it. Secondly, he is 8" taller than me, so it is impossible to keep the same pace/stride.  I think if you both want to run at the gym, then you have to be ok running your own pace and hitting your own goals, not comparing paces.


----------



## LSUlakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I am kind of striking out with interesting answers this week... I don't think I wear anything too odd while running. I am very particular about how I wear my hair- I have to have it braided or in a bun, I can't stand my pony tail slapping the back of my head while running.



Your still checking in and posting as well as staying interested in running and discussing it. I say that's interesting! (Note: This is no way meant to be negative in anyway, I hope thats not the way its received)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> Your still checking in and posting as well as staying interested in running and discussing it. I say that's interesting! (Note: This is no way meant to be negative in anyway, I hope thats not the way its received)



Didn't take it that way at all!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?



Band-aids on my nipples for every run?  I've tried other glides, vaseline, and such and it never works for me.  G thinks I have "duchies!"  I've forgotten a few times and inevitably I'll have chafing burns.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I guess Sparkle Skirts, while not all that uncommon around some parts (like runDisney), it is not very commonplace up here locally.


----------



## roxymama

I have a running skirt that is covered in pictures of ice cream cones.  I'm not sure that fits the mold of a healthy runner...but I don't care.

I have to say some of my flashy patterns probably stand out on neighborhood runs but I feel pretty normal wearing them during big races (love "clothes shopping" as I run past other people in races.)  

Just used a head lamp for first time on Tuesday (mostly just carried it.)  I felt 50% dork, 50% awesome explorer searching for ancient artifacts....or just sidewalk cracks.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your reaction to people who nearly hit you with their vehicle while you are out for a run? Is their anything you could have done differently to avoid the situation or is it all on the driver? Have you actually been hit before?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Since we moved into our new neighborhood in May I have more close calls with cars then I have had in all my time running. The words I have for them are not suitable for this web site but the one finger peace sign is offered to the individual. In the past I would say I could have on more lights, but with the Tracer360 vest I run with now there is little more I can do. This mornings scenario was at a T in the road where my section of roadway does not have a stop sign. The driver had the stop sign and hardly even tapped his brakes and accelerated through the intersection. Luckily I anticipated this person not seeing me and slowed down to avoid being hit. Prior to the vest I would give the driver a pass because I was not doing my part, but now I am doing all I can. In addition to the lights, i emailed our HOA asking them to send out some sort of email to everyone in the neighborhood letting people know what the rules are for running/walking/biking in the neighborhood as well as a notice to the drivers to be looking out for people on the street. We do not have sidewalks, so the road is the only option. I've never been hit, but know of a few cyclist that have. Getting hit while on a bike is probably much worse.
> 
> Got a run in this morning of 4.4 miles, even managed one mile under 8. Baby steps...



I have almost been hit a few times, like had to jump off the street onto the side of the road to avoid it.  I generally don't react because if they came that close to hitting me it means they weren't paying attention and wouldn't see my reaction or, that they were trying to be a jerk and my reaction would only give them satisfaction of knowing they pissed me off.  I just keep running and thank God it wasn't my time.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of the month, what is your monthly total for January? What are you hoping to achieve in February?
> Part two: We have done this once before, but I think its a good idea and based on some reading yesterday it seems like as good of time as any. Venture over to someones journal and post something uplifting/positive.
> 
> ATTQOTD: Once I get todays run in I will end up with 50.82 miles. I have a few goals for February. First one is to get back to running 5 days a week. Goal #2 is to finish up the month with 145 miles. Goal #3 is to stay focused on what I am eating and drop a few pounds.



My running totals are better than the previous 5 months but nothing like I hoped so I am not even adding them up because it will bother me.  I may have hit 10 miles.  But, my ankle has still been hurting and I have been sick the last 2 weeks so I am doing something I am normally awful at and trying to be patient.

On a positive, despite my lack of tracking my calories, like I hoped, I did eat well and I lost 12 lbs last month.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)
> 
> ATTQOTD: I would say I would cut things off around 6 hours. I would like more, but I think 6 is enough to get through a run without feeling worn out halfway through the run and had also given myself enough time to rest from a previous run.



I normally don't get more than 6 hours of sleep anyway.  I got 2 hours of sleep before the WDW Marathon.  So, I am not in need of much sleep normally before a run.




LSUlakes said:


> Non Running related question. I do not fly very often, but need to book a flight to Charlotte NC with a departure date of July 2 and return July 9. I assume several of yall fly for runDisney events and was wondering what is your take on the best time to book a flight. I've been tracking flights and the absolutely lowest I've found that works according to my schedule was $297 (about 20 days ago) and the highest was $395 (~14 days ago). Current cheapest flight that works with the time frame I need it to is $317. Any advice?



I find my best deals on Wednesdays.





huggybuff said:


> Nothing that would be considered odd, but I still _feel _odd when I wear my headlamp on morning runs. I just feel soooo geeky.



I feel pretty silly with my headlamp too.  Better than getting hit though.


----------



## Miranda

I didn't have an answer to the have you ever been hit by a car or whatever question the other day, but last night we almost did!

Not actually me, as I was about 5 feet behind the people in the front, but my running group last night was approaching an intersection and the crossing lights were up for some people crossing perpendicular to us, so we kept running and just as we were getting into the far side lane, the guy turning right (we can right on red in NH) was not paying attention to us coming from his left, only the other people crossing where he was trying to turn to, and when they hit the sidewalk next to him, he gunned his engine to go.  Thankfully our group heard his engine starting to gun and we pulled up and yelled just as he started to go forward and he slammed on his brakes and stopped inches from the front people.

Then gave us the "ha ha oh I didn't see you!" laugh and wave.  

It was dark since it was night, but the 5 of us were decked out in reflective gear and blinky lights and LED wrist bands and head lamps and two of us had on our Tracer 360 vests set to rotating through the rainbow flashing color sequence.  Edit: Not to mention we were downtown, so there were plenty of street lights at this intersection.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Band-aids on the nipples for 90+ minute runs.


...and a RoadID 


...and a GPS watch


...and Bodyglide


...and neon color shoes/shirts


which is why I like running in the early morning before the sun comes up.


----------



## LSUlakes

Waiting2goback said:


> On a positive, despite my lack of tracking my calories, like I hoped, I did eat well and I lost 12 lbs last month.



Awesome job!!!



Waiting2goback said:


> I find my best deals on Wednesdays.



Yesterday the flight was $317, today $390 ahhh!!!! This is of course the flight that meets my travel times. I need to get there at or before noon on arrival date and catch a flight that leaves at or after 1 pm when coming home. So I cant just use the absolute cheapest flight which has been holding for two week at 305.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

*QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?

For cold races, I use knee socks with the toes cut out as disposable arm warmers. I will also take an old long sleeve race shirt, cut the bottom off so my race number still shows and use the cutoff piece as a scarf.


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQODT
I don't think about matching much when I go our for training runs so I can wind up with weird pattern/color combo's.   I will also sometimes wear both a fuel belt and a spi belt which can look a bit weird.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)


I'm a huge fan of always sleeping 8 hours but on rare occasions I don't get enough sleep I base it on how I feel that day.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?


I can't really think of anything too odd but I will say all of my running pants or capris have a pocket on the left side for my phone. I hate having my phone in a pouch (though I do have pouches for fuel as necessary) so I always buy running pants that have a pocket in that spot.


----------



## huggybuff

roxymama said:


> Just used a head lamp for first time on Tuesday (mostly just carried it.) I felt 50% dork, 50% awesome explorer searching for ancient artifacts....or just sidewalk cracks.



Heh. I hate the way it makes my hair lumpy.



Waiting2goback said:


> I feel pretty silly with my headlamp too. Better than getting hit though.



But, yes, it is better than getting hit or tripping on the MANY horrible sidewalks in my neighborhood.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?



Oddest thing I run with?  My 7 year old...


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I am pretty boring so nothing odd about what I wear. Sparkle Skirt and tank when it's hot, Sparkle Skirt w/tights and a long sleeve pullover when it is cold. I did get funny looks when I ran up and down our street in my W&D costume with a big Minnie Mouse hat on my visor.  Or when I wore a pink sparkly visor over a fleece headband. So I guess just when I am testing out parts for runDisney costumes.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I am very standard with my running attire.  Only sort of exception I can think of is I have test run in my costumes before Disney races a couple of times.  My costumes are generally made of running clothes themed to a character (my try at Daisy is my avatar pic).  But, there was the time I ran in a sparkle skirt and a maleficent mickey ears headband.


----------



## KSellers88

My running attire is pretty normal I think. Before I bought my pepper spray, I used to carry my grandfather's old leather police baton from the 1970's for protection. I am sure I looked like a crazy person, but no one ever messed with me!


----------



## rteetz

Haven't seen this posted yet but talk about a running streak!

http://www.runnersworld.com/general...tm_term=795525865&utm_campaign=Runner’s World


----------



## derekleigh

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> @derekleigh, when I saw your PRs in your signature, I thought somehow they were mine. Our total absolute difference is 7 minutes, with a few PRs just seconds apart. Not going to say who is faster.



That is awesome! Is this a passive-aggressive way of saying we need to race at a rD event?!


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> Haven't seen this posted yet but talk about a running streak!
> 
> http://www.runnersworld.com/general-interest/longest-run-streak-ends-at-52-years-39-days?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=Social&utm_term=795525865&utm_campaign=Runner’s World


Those streaks are just crazy.   Seriously cannot imagine doing that...I need non-running activities and rest!

And MAN RunnersWorld.com drives me insane with their ads!


----------



## DVCFan1994

rteetz said:


> Haven't seen this posted yet but talk about a running streak!
> 
> http://www.runnersworld.com/general-interest/longest-run-streak-ends-at-52-years-39-days?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=Social&utm_term=795525865&utm_campaign=Runner’s World



I read this yesterday and was in awe.  In 2015 after Avengers I was looking to shake things up before Princess and joined the Runners World pre-holiday streak, it is supposed to run from Thanksgiving until New Years. I made it 9 or 10 days.  I'm with @Ariel484, I need rest days and cross training!


----------



## Ariel484

DVCFan1994 said:


> I read this yesterday and was in awe.  In 2015 after Avengers I was looking to shake things up before Princess and joined the Runners World pre-holiday streak, it is supposed to run from Thanksgiving until New Years. I made it 9 or 10 days.  I'm with @Ariel484, I need rest days and cross training!


Nope nope nope.  No streaking for me!

I have an acquaintance who is doing a streak and she's on day 900-something.  I just cannot do that!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: The only thing different that I do is that I wear my Fitletic belt lower on my hips instead of around my stomach where it's supposed to go. The thing seems to ride up my stomach if I keep it there so I pulled it down around my hips one day and it pretty much stayed there. 

And no streaking for me! I like my days off too much!


----------



## Anisum

I did the RW Streak from Thanksgiving to New Years and it made things worse because I usually only ran 1 mile to meet the minimum and I ended the streak way slower than when I expected to be once I got back to my normal routine.

I also had a running related question. Do any of you have training buddies that live far away? If so how do you keep in contact and remain accountable to each other?


----------



## The Expert

Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: I guess Sparkle Skirts, while not all that uncommon around some parts (like runDisney), it is not very commonplace up here locally.



Same here. I LOVE the pockets, so unless I am wearing leggings with pockets, I even wear them in cold weather over leggings.


----------



## Ariel484

Anisum said:


> I also had a running related question. Do any of you have training buddies that live far away? If so how do you keep in contact and remain accountable to each other?


Right now, no.  But when I was training for Dopey 2015 my BFF was training for the marathon, so our LR schedules were very similar.  We'd text one another full reports when we were done.


----------



## huggybuff

Anisum said:


> I also had a running related question. Do any of you have training buddies that live far away? If so how do you keep in contact and remain accountable to each other?



Have you tried the Road ID app? It lets you notify people by text when you're starting and finishing a run and gives them the route and time it took you to complete it. I like it for safety and it also helps keep me accountable.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I have a question for everyone.  I got a set of Bluetooth ear buds for Christmas.  I don't love them for outdoor runs. I feel like they block too much ambient noise.  Today an 18 wheeler passed me and I didn't hear it until it was right next to me.  I love the sound quality, and enjoy using them at the gym, they just make me nervous outside.  For now I think I'll go back to my old headphones outdoors.  I am curious if anyone has recommendation for wireless ear buds that do not keep them from hearing the world around them while running outside.


----------



## The Expert

DVCFan1994 said:


> I have a question for everyone.  I got a set of Bluetooth ear buds for Christmas.  I don't love them for outdoor runs. I feel like they block too much ambient noise.  Today an 18 wheeler passed me and I didn't hear it until it was right next to me.  I love the sound quality, and enjoy using them at the gym, they just make me nervous outside.  For now I think I'll go back to my old headphones outdoors.  I am curious if anyone has recommendation for wireless ear buds that do not keep them from hearing the world around them while running outside.



The pair I have now has an ambient sound mode I can turn on that allows outside sound through. With other headphones or earbuds, I just leave one side out and tuck it into my shirt under my bra strap, so I get music in one ear and outside noise in the other.


----------



## Miranda

DVCFan1994 said:


> I have a question for everyone.  I got a set of Bluetooth ear buds for Christmas.  I don't love them for outdoor runs. I feel like they block too much ambient noise.  Today an 18 wheeler passed me and I didn't hear it until it was right next to me.  I love the sound quality, and enjoy using them at the gym, they just make me nervous outside.  For now I think I'll go back to my old headphones outdoors.  I am curious if anyone has recommendation for wireless ear buds that do not keep them from hearing the world around them while running outside.


I have an older model of the JayBirds, whatever the current "X" model is.   I can still hear a decent amount of ambient noise with them in with the silicone tips that they come with.  You can buy foam tips but I've read they are more isolating, so I stick with the silicone ones so I can hear the outdoor noises.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

derekleigh said:


> That is awesome! Is this a passive-aggressive way of saying we need to race at a rD event?!



Not passive-aggressive, but yes, it appears if we both ran the Dopey and tied our current PRs, we finish with 5 minutes and 3 seconds difference. In the 5 and 10K, we finish with a *total *of 11 seconds difference.

Game on!


----------



## camaker

DVCFan1994 said:


> I have a question for everyone.  I got a set of Bluetooth ear buds for Christmas.  I don't love them for outdoor runs. I feel like they block too much ambient noise.  Today an 18 wheeler passed me and I didn't hear it until it was right next to me.  I love the sound quality, and enjoy using them at the gym, they just make me nervous outside.  For now I think I'll go back to my old headphones outdoors.  I am curious if anyone has recommendation for wireless ear buds that do not keep them from hearing the world around them while running outside.



Check out the Aftershokz Trekz Titanium.  They are Bluetooth and they use bone conduction to deliver the sound to your inner ear.  They actually sit on the cheek bones just in front of the ear.  Your ears are left open and available to hear your surroundings.  I feel a lot safer using them on runs versus the old ear-plugging earbuds.

https://aftershokz.com/products/trekz-titanium


----------



## croach

Anisum said:


> I did the RW Streak from Thanksgiving to New Years and it made things worse because I usually only ran 1 mile to meet the minimum and I ended the streak way slower than when I expected to be once I got back to my normal routine.
> 
> I also had a running related question. Do any of you have training buddies that live far away? If so how do you keep in contact and remain accountable to each other?



You could try uploading your workouts to Strava. Not so great for keeping in contact maybe but you could see how the other person is doing in their training.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  nothing out of the ordinary.  I don't do skirts or tutu although I would entertain the idea of something sparkly.  I have so many running clothes. No one ever knows what to get me, so I end up with more running stuff.

I do stockpile old sweats, many that look like they are from the Golden Girls. I use these for my throwaway clothes before cold races.  I think people may question it when I show up to races with 3 old sweatshirts on, the outermost with kittens in Santa hats.


----------



## ZellyB

DVCFan1994 said:


> I have a question for everyone.  I got a set of Bluetooth ear buds for Christmas.  I don't love them for outdoor runs. I feel like they block too much ambient noise.  Today an 18 wheeler passed me and I didn't hear it until it was right next to me.  I love the sound quality, and enjoy using them at the gym, they just make me nervous outside.  For now I think I'll go back to my old headphones outdoors.  I am curious if anyone has recommendation for wireless ear buds that do not keep them from hearing the world around them while running outside.



I don't run with ear buds often, but the few times I have I also just use one side and tuck the other down in my shirt.


----------



## ZellyB

camaker said:


> Check out the Aftershokz Trekz Titanium.  They are Bluetooth and they use bone conduction to deliver the sound to your inner ear.  They actually sit on the cheek bones just in front of the ear.  Your ears are left open and available to hear your surroundings.  I feel a lot safer using them on runs versus the old ear-plugging earbuds.
> 
> https://aftershokz.com/products/trekz-titanium



Those are really cool!  If I ran with ear buds regularly, I would definitely consider those.


----------



## LSUlakes

Anisum said:


> Do any of you have training buddies that live far away? If so how do you keep in contact and remain accountable to each other?



One friend live about 1.5 hour away and the other 5 hours, by car. We all have Garmins and with the watches we have, the Bluetooth ability uploads the runs pretty much as soon as you save the run. We also have a group text that was cleverly named Runners and Drinkers. So when one of us havent posted a run in a while on Garmin the text messages start going until they eventually run to shut up the others. I'll add I am the slowest in my group but one guy is slacking big time so I am making a wager with him that I will beat him at the CCC 10k and whoever ends up being the loser has to pay next years registration for the winner. Have not heard a peep from him... that was around noon. 

So those two things keep things moving along. Hope that helped some.


----------



## jmasgat

rteetz said:


> Haven't seen this posted yet but talk about a running streak!
> 
> http://www.runnersworld.com/general-interest/longest-run-streak-ends-at-52-years-39-days?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=Social&utm_term=795525865&utm_campaign=Runner’s World



Streaks are okay if your body can take it, I guess. That one's pretty amazing.

The funniest(?) streak reference I have seen was when I ran Boston in 2011.  There was  a guy in the corral with me who had a homemade shirt talking about his streak.  The funny/freaky part was his mention of the 4 days he took off when he had a heart attack, and how he started running again while he was still in the hospital.


----------



## michigandergirl

roxymama said:


> I have a running skirt that is covered in pictures of ice cream cones.  I'm not sure that fits the mold of a healthy runner...but I don't care.
> 
> I have to say some of my flashy patterns probably stand out on neighborhood runs but I feel pretty normal wearing them during big races (love "clothes shopping" as I run past other people in races.)
> 
> Just used a head lamp for first time on Tuesday (mostly just carried it.)  I felt 50% dork, 50% awesome explorer searching for ancient artifacts....or just sidewalk cracks.



Sparkle Athletic also has a skirt with donuts on it - mmmmm donuts - I must have it!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: I don't think I run with anything that others would think is odd.


----------



## 2Tiggies

*QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?

It's not what I wear but how I [don't care about how] I wear it. I run in the dark before sunrise so I don't worry too much if my shirt is on inside out or backwards or socks don't match because I get back before it's light enough to notice.


----------



## rteetz

An article about getting that perfect medal photo after a Disney race. 

http://www.runnersworld.com/walt-di...get-the-perfect-rundisney-bling-shot/slide/12


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I know cotton is frowned upon with running and doing what I am about say will seem even stranger, but anytime I run with a shirt with sleeves I also have a sleeveless undershirt thats 100% cotton underneath it. It fights snugly and helps prevent the dreaded nipple chaffing. I do use body glide, but without the undershirt I end up screaming in the shower when water hits the ole nipples. So the undershirt gets used. Now running with a singlet, we go the band-aid route. I would use it more often, but its such a pain in the butt with the band-aids.



It's not really that "odd" I guess, but high school me would be mortified at how brightly colored my running clothes are.  The brighter the better, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## McNs

keahgirl8 said:


> It's not really that "odd" I guess, but high school me would be mortified at how brightly colored my running clothes are.  The brighter the better, as far as I'm concerned.



This is me too - bright yellow or red running shirts. I'd rather look silly but be seen than cool and run over! (not that you can ever really look cool in running gear...)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

2Tiggies said:


> ...so I don't worry too much if my shirt is on inside out or backwards...



I have that problem too. I want to invent a line of running clothes that is impossible to put on backwards and inside out. It will include running shorts that won't do that weird thing of no matter what you do do them, they're still inside-out!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

2Tiggies said:


> *QOTD: *What is something different or something that others will find odd that you wear when running?
> 
> It's not what I wear but how I [don't care about how] I wear it. I run in the dark before sunrise so I don't worry too much if my shirt is on inside out or backwards or socks don't match because I get back before it's light enough to notice.



Along the same line, not caring about how you wear stuff...I had an epiphany a couple of weeks ago when I realized that I no longer think twice about running errands in my running tights.  I was walking into the grocery store after a decent 10K run and wondered what people must think about a grown man walking around the store in tights.  As I was at the deli counter the lady that works there got into a long (like 10 minutes) conversation about running, telling me how she had just gotten back into it, etc.  She asked if I did races so I told her about how my wife and I just got back from doing Dopey, explained runDisney and so on.  Let's just say that her mind was blown that there were races at Disney...I always love that reaction!  I hope that I encouraged her to keep at it, she seemed pretty enthused about being able to run again.  And all this good conversation because a grown man wears tights to the grocery store


----------



## cburnett11

DVCFan1994 said:


> I have a question for everyone. I got a set of Bluetooth ear buds for Christmas. I don't love them for outdoor runs. I feel like they block too much ambient noise. Today an 18 wheeler passed me and I didn't hear it until it was right next to me. I love the sound quality, and enjoy using them at the gym, they just make me nervous outside. For now I think I'll go back to my old headphones outdoors. I am curious if anyone has recommendation for wireless ear buds that do not keep them from hearing the world around them while running outside.



I think these are a good balance...

https://www.amazon.com/Plantronics-...3&keywords=plantronics+bluetooth+headset&th=1


----------



## roxymama

michigandergirl said:


> Sparkle Athletic also has a skirt with donuts on it - mmmmm donuts - I must have it!



Not trying to enable anyone but the ice cream skirt (weirdly enough since I just mentioned it) just went on 50% sale today.  If only the donut skirt was also on sale.


----------



## roxymama

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Along the same line, not caring about how you wear stuff...I had an epiphany a couple of weeks ago when I realized that I no longer think twice about running errands in my running tights.  I was walking into the grocery store after a decent 10K run and wondered what people must think about a grown man walking around the store in tights.  As I was at the deli counter the lady that works there got into a long (like 10 minutes) conversation about running, telling me how she had just gotten back into it, etc.  She asked if I did races so I told her about how my wife and I just got back from doing Dopey, explained runDisney and so on.  Let's just say that her mind was blown that there were races at Disney...I always love that reaction!  I hope that I encouraged her to keep at it, she seemed pretty enthused about being able to run again.  And all this good conversation because a grown man wears tights to the grocery store



My guess as a woman wearing running tights that most people probably assume I DIDN'T just go for a run.  Because literally 75% of my female neighbors are in some form of leggings at all times.  So the only thing I can do to convince them that I did run, was be as sweaty and beet red as humanly possible.   (Don't check my math or my facts please in regards to my quoted %)


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> (Don't check my math or my facts please in regards to my quoted %)


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


>



Stop It!!  Put the mug full of oatmeal down!


----------



## cburnett11

roxymama said:


> Stop It!! Put the mug full of oatmeal down!



literally just finished oatmeal for lunch...


----------



## PCFriar80

cburnett11 said:


> literally just finished oatmeal for lunch...


Only the good oatmeal for me......oatmeal cookies!


----------



## Mickey Momma

cburnett11 said:


> I think these are a good balance...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Plantronics-BackBeat-Fit-Bluetooth-Headphones/dp/B00KJLMBQQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1486140684&sr=8-3&keywords=plantronics+bluetooth+headset&th=1



I concur.  I can hear the outside world.  They don't fall out when I start sweating.  Awesome battery life.


----------



## Anisum

roxymama said:


> So the only thing I can do to convince them that I did run, was be as sweaty and beet red as humanly possible.


Same. If I'm wearing running tights or capris I am 100% going to be as disgustingly sweaty as possible. Oh, what's that on my head. It's a headband weighed down from soaking up all that sweat.


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> My guess as a woman wearing running tights that most people probably assume I DIDN'T just go for a run.  Because literally 75% of my female neighbors are in some form of leggings at all times.  So the only thing I can do to convince them that I did run, was be as sweaty and beet red as humanly possible.   (Don't check my math or my facts please in regards to my quoted %)



Adding decimal points to made up statistics adds an air of authenticity.  Just sayin'


----------



## Pernella

Ariel484 said:


> Can you gently tell him that running is "your" time? Say it's sweet that he shows interest, but maybe it would be better to run separately and you guys could go out to a nice date night dinner together later?  Something like that?


I tried and he said ok but you clearly tell he was NOT ok with it. Sorry dude, such is life with a slow running wife and small kids who would burn down the house if left alone


----------



## Pernella

PCFriar80 said:


> Only the good oatmeal for me......oatmeal cookies!


I liked this while shoveling oatmeal cookies in my face. Good source of fiber right?


----------



## ZellyB

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Along the same line, not caring about how you wear stuff...I had an epiphany a couple of weeks ago when I realized that I no longer think twice about running errands in my running tights.  I was walking into the grocery store after a decent 10K run and wondered what people must think about a grown man walking around the store in tights.  As I was at the deli counter the lady that works there got into a long (like 10 minutes) conversation about running, telling me how she had just gotten back into it, etc.  She asked if I did races so I told her about how my wife and I just got back from doing Dopey, explained runDisney and so on.  Let's just say that her mind was blown that there were races at Disney...I always love that reaction!  I hope that I encouraged her to keep at it, she seemed pretty enthused about being able to run again.  And all this good conversation because a grown man wears tights to the grocery store



Ok totally thought of this this morning. We finished up our run and ran into the grocery store to grab a Starbucks. While in line a man was quizzing me about my INKnBURN tights. Told him they help me run like a machine. #noshameintights


----------



## sky13

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point will you call of a run because of a lack of sleep? (Guess may apply more so to morning runs)



I've gone running after working 30 hours straight before... Somehow the adrenaline keeps me awake during the run (though it's definitely much slower than my usual speed)! 



DVCFan1994 said:


> I have a question for everyone.  I got a set of Bluetooth ear buds for Christmas.  I don't love them for outdoor runs. I feel like they block too much ambient noise.  Today an 18 wheeler passed me and I didn't hear it until it was right next to me.  I love the sound quality, and enjoy using them at the gym, they just make me nervous outside.  For now I think I'll go back to my old headphones outdoors.  I am curious if anyone has recommendation for wireless ear buds that do not keep them from hearing the world around them while running outside.





cburnett11 said:


> I think these are a good balance...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Plantronics-BackBeat-Fit-Bluetooth-Headphones/dp/B00KJLMBQQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1486140684&sr=8-3&keywords=plantronics+bluetooth+headset&th=1



I have this pair of headphones too - they're great for running - fit me really well, decent sound quality for running, and definitely lets in enough ambient noise (I can hear bicycle bells for example). Found out that they also have a microphone in them too which is great for calls if necessary...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

My Saturday To-Do list:

1. Get up at 4AM. Check.
2. Put on kilt and sock flashes. Check.
3. Run sub 23:00 5K. Check (22:53, course PR).
4. Get an AG award. Check (2nd place).
5. Eat at scary dim sum place, including chicken feet, octopus, tripe, and other stuff that I'm not sure what it was. Check.
6. Drink carb-reloading beverages. In progress.
7. Take an epic nap. Coming up.


----------



## Mickey Momma

PR'd my 10K today!  First time I have officially PR'd any distance since I started running consistently in 2008.  (It seems I am always injured going into races.  Or else I choose to ride a roller coaster in the middle of a marathon.)

It was freezing at the start and I had on three layers.  Unheard of for me as I run hot while running.  It was an out-and-back course and around the turnaround point I was worried I had gone out too conservatively, so I started to really push myself around mile four just to see where it got me.  The result was I ran the first mile at a 12:41 pace and the sixth mile at a 11:52 pace.  The last 0.2 were are at 10:22 pace!

Chip and watch time: 1:15:35.  @LSUlakes, please update my time when you have a moment.  Thanks!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Mickey Momma said:


> PR'd my 10K today!  First time I have officially PR'd any distance since I started running consistently in 2008.  (It seems I am always injured going into races.  Or else I choose to ride a roller coaster in the middle of a marathon.)
> 
> It was freezing at the start and I had on three layers.  Unheard of for me as I run hot while running.  It was an out-and-back course and around the turnaround point I was worried I had gone out too conservatively, so I started to really push myself around mile four just to see where it got me.  The result was I ran the first mile at a 12:41 pace and the sixth mile at a 11:52 pace.  The last 0.2 were are at 10:22 pace!
> 
> Chip and watch time: 1:15:35.  @LSUlakes, please update my time when you have a moment.  Thanks!




Congratulations on the PR!


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats @Mickey Momma and @OldSlowGoofyGuy


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

Ran my postponed Space Race last night! An appropriate quote would be "I am not fast" - Baymax

The first mile went well but the second mile was pretty discouraging as I kept getting passed even by walkers! It was a two loop race and I seriously considered just doing the 2 miles. As I approached the turn to either finish or continue for another loop I thought if I don't run a slow 4 miles now I'll never run a fast 4 miles later. So I kept going and little did I know there was a woman behind me considering not doing the 4 as well but when she saw me she decided to keep going. She passed me on my walk break at which point I realized we were the last two people out there. I caught up to her and we walked and talked the rest of the race just thankful that we were physically able to complete 4 miles. By the time we approached the finish life they all cheered for us. It was a great experience and I'm sure it will go down as a favorite race memory.

Finish time was 1:12


----------



## LSUlakes

Congrats on the races everyone! 
I leave them unliked until I get to update the OP as a reminder. However I did want to tell y'all congrats! 

A few good notes from this week. I ran more than 10 miles in a single run yesterday for the first time since December 5. Also ran 5 times since at least that same date but likely longer. Feels great getting back into it!


----------



## Mickey Momma

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My Saturday To-Do list:
> 
> 1. Get up at 4AM. Check.
> 2. Put on kilt and sock flashes. Check.
> 3. Run sub 23:00 5K. Check (22:53, course PR).
> 4. Get an AG award. Check (2nd place).
> 5. Eat at scary dim sum place, including chicken feet, octopus, tripe, and other stuff that I'm not sure what it was. Check.
> 6. Drink carb-reloading beverages. In progress.
> 7. Take an epic nap. Coming up.



Congrats!  I am also attempting #7, but my family seems to have other ideas.



Baloo in MI said:


> Congratulations on the PR!





ZellyB said:


> Congrats @Mickey Momma and @OldSlowGoofyGuy





LSUlakes said:


> Congrats on the races everyone!



Thanks!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

HomeiswhereMickeyis said:


> ...if I don't run a slow 4 miles now I'll never run a fast 4 miles later. So I kept going ...


@HomeiswhereMickeyis you just summed up the essence of running with those 2 sentences.

Congrats on doing the 2nd loop and finishing!


----------



## KSellers88

Another 5K PR today, 23:04! Stupid 5 seconds keeping me from a sub 23 but that's ok! I think I am done with organized runs/races until Princess weekend. This week I plan to try and do 3 miles Friday, 6 miles Saturday and 13 on Sunday to prepare myself for the Glass Slipper Challenge (I won't be waking up at 3 AM to do them though!)


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats on your PR @KSellers88


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Congrats @Mickey Momma @KSellers88 on the PRs.

@HomeiswhereMickeyis if I am reading your post correctly, this is your first 4 mile race? If so, that means its a PR!


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

@OldSlowGoofyGuy Yes! And it's kinda cool because only one person can come in last! ￼￼￼￼    It really was a lot of fun and a great experience. ￼￼￼


----------



## keahgirl8

I have a long run on the schedule tomorrow, and I'm sick.  Still debating.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

January distances:
Running  72.6 miles  I couldn't believe it; DW and I figured I was around 45, at the most.
Swimming 4.6 miles  Learning to swim freestyle a year ago has certainly helped this.


----------



## preciouspups

January I did 18 miles of running, which is impressive since I had about two weeks of not being able to run.  I had 7 miles of other stuff.

So I'm struggling with my intervals.  I run on the treadmill Monday and Wednesday and I do 5 minute run/2 minute walk for 3 miles.  I manage it just fine.  On Friday I do my long run outside and try to slow down and do longer run intervals but I'm finding it hard.  I get winded fast and can't even get in the five minutes of running nor can I slow down.  I'm usually faster.  I also can't do shorter walk intervals because my calves cramp terrible on anything less than 1:30/2 minutes.


----------



## michigandergirl

Groundhog half yesterday - it was a frigid day, only eight degrees at the start, but the sun came out and warmed things up a bit. We took it easy as most of the trails were snow covered. We stopped and took a bunch of pictures. With the sun out and frost on the trees, it was beautiful. Official time: 2:32:24

I'm going to take a couple days off and then start a new training plan that @DopeyBadger kindly made for me.

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## michigandergirl

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My Saturday To-Do list:
> 
> 1. Get up at 4AM. Check.
> 2. Put on kilt and sock flashes. Check.
> 3. Run sub 23:00 5K. Check (22:53, course PR).
> 4. Get an AG award. Check (2nd place).
> 5. Eat at scary dim sum place, including chicken feet, octopus, tripe, and other stuff that I'm not sure what it was. Check.
> 6. Drink carb-reloading beverages. In progress.
> 7. Take an epic nap. Coming up.



That sounds like the perfect day! Congrats!

And congrats to everyone on their PR's!!


----------



## CherieFran

Weird long run yesterday. I am really struggling with my hands in the cold this winter. I even bought warmer gloves but nothing seems to do the trick. I had 19 miles on the schedule. It was mid-20s with wind chill in the teens when I set out. I had to bag it after 4 miles because my fingers hurt so bad even though I was wearing TWO pairs of gloves. The rest of my body felt fine but I couldn't  fathom being out for 2.5 more hours with my fingers like that. I came in and hopped on the treadmill in the gym for 6 more miles (so 10 total in the morning). About 6 hours after I finished the morning session, I went back out and did the last 9 miles, since temps had warmed to about 40. So I got all the miles in, just over the course of 9 hours instead of 3. If temperatures are that cold for my marathon next month, I'm going to be in big trouble. If anybody has gloves/hand-warming gear they love, I'm open to suggestions. I don't remember having such a big issue in previous winters.


----------



## ZellyB

preciouspups said:


> January I did 18 miles of running, which is impressive since I had about two weeks of not being able to run.  I had 7 miles of other stuff.
> 
> So I'm struggling with my intervals.  I run on the treadmill Monday and Wednesday and I do 5 minute run/2 minute walk for 3 miles.  I manage it just fine.  On Friday I do my long run outside and try to slow down and do longer run intervals but I'm finding it hard.  I get winded fast and can't even get in the five minutes of running nor can I slow down.  I'm usually faster.  I also can't do shorter walk intervals because my calves cramp terrible on anything less than 1:30/2 minutes.



If you are cramping are you making sure you are properly hydrated or have sufficient electrolytes?  I could understand fatigued calves just not sure that you would necessarily cramp from the shorter walk interval. 

Have you considered reducing both intervals but retaining the same ratio?  So instead of 5/2, try 2.5/1?  As you adjust intervals as well consider small adjustments over a long period. So just shorten your walk by 15 seconds and do that for a few runs. Then drop another 15. Even just doing 5-10 seconds at a time will eventually get you there. I'm a big fan of playing around with intervals until you find your sweet spot.


----------



## Ariel484

CherieFran said:


> Weird long run yesterday. I am really struggling with my hands in the cold this winter. I even bought warmer gloves but nothing seems to do the trick. I had 19 miles on the schedule. It was mid-20s with wind chill in the teens when I set out. I had to bag it after 4 miles because my fingers hurt so bad even though I was wearing TWO pairs of gloves. The rest of my body felt fine but I couldn't  fathom being out for 2.5 more hours with my fingers like that. I came in and hopped on the treadmill in the gym for 6 more miles (so 10 total in the morning). About 6 hours after I finished the morning session, I went back out and did the last 9 miles, since temps had warmed to about 40. So I got all the miles in, just over the course of 9 hours instead of 3. If temperatures are that cold for my marathon next month, I'm going to be in big trouble. If anybody has gloves/hand-warming gear they love, I'm open to suggestions. I don't remember having such a big issue in previous winters.


Something like this? Or maybe mittens instead of gloves so that your fingers aren't separated (I think mittens do a better job of keeping hands warm).

https://www.amazon.com/HotHands-Hand-Warmers-40-pairs/dp/B0007ZF4OA


----------



## Sailormoon2

@CherieFran I actually use "Hot Pockets" in my mitts. Not sure if that's the brand name where you are, but they are little satchels that heat up.


----------



## camaker

Ariel484 said:


> Something like this? Or maybe mittens instead of gloves so that your fingers aren't separated (I think mittens do a better job of keeping hands warm).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/HotHands-Hand-Warmers-40-pairs/dp/B0007ZF4OA



I'll throw in another vote for the Hot Hands. On especially cold days I'll slip them inside my gloves and they do a great job of keeping hands and fingers nice and warm.


----------



## preciouspups

ZellyB said:


> If you are cramping are you making sure you are properly hydrated or have sufficient electrolytes?  I could understand fatigued calves just not sure that you would necessarily cramp from the shorter walk interval.
> 
> Have you considered reducing both intervals but retaining the same ratio?  So instead of 5/2, try 2.5/1?  As you adjust intervals as well consider small adjustments over a long period. So just shorten your walk by 15 seconds and do that for a few runs. Then drop another 15. Even just doing 5-10 seconds at a time will eventually get you there. I'm a big fan of playing around with intervals until you find your sweet spot.


It is more fatigue than cramping but I can feel the tightening starting if I walk only 30 seconds.  My other issue is doing those shorter intervals on the treadmill is a huge pain in the hind end.  I don't mind it so much outside though.

@CherieFran Is it possible that your gloves are too tight and the lack of blood flow is making your hands cold?  From my experience, if I put on gloves or socks while my body is already cold, I will stay cold instead of warming up.


----------



## dis_or_dat

CherieFran said:


> Weird long run yesterday. I am really struggling with my hands in the cold this winter. I even bought warmer gloves but nothing seems to do the trick. I had 19 miles on the schedule. It was mid-20s with wind chill in the teens when I set out. I had to bag it after 4 miles because my fingers hurt so bad even though I was wearing TWO pairs of gloves. The rest of my body felt fine but I couldn't  fathom being out for 2.5 more hours with my fingers like that. I came in and hopped on the treadmill in the gym for 6 more miles (so 10 total in the morning). About 6 hours after I finished the morning session, I went back out and did the last 9 miles, since temps had warmed to about 40. So I got all the miles in, just over the course of 9 hours instead of 3. If temperatures are that cold for my marathon next month, I'm going to be in big trouble. If anybody has gloves/hand-warming gear they love, I'm open to suggestions. I don't remember having such a big issue in previous winters.



Definitely mittens! I wear large waterproof mittens so I can pull my fingers into my palm (making a fist) for the extra warmth. Keeping your core extra warm also helps, but then you get sweaty ... so it's a balancing act.  Funny, I was just reading a post about running with Raynaud's and they have a lot of great suggestions:
https://www.saltyrunning.com/raynauds-and-running/

Also, great job getting those miles in! That's determination!


----------



## michigandergirl

CherieFran said:


> Weird long run yesterday. I am really struggling with my hands in the cold this winter. I even bought warmer gloves but nothing seems to do the trick. I had 19 miles on the schedule. It was mid-20s with wind chill in the teens when I set out. I had to bag it after 4 miles because my fingers hurt so bad even though I was wearing TWO pairs of gloves. The rest of my body felt fine but I couldn't  fathom being out for 2.5 more hours with my fingers like that. I came in and hopped on the treadmill in the gym for 6 more miles (so 10 total in the morning). About 6 hours after I finished the morning session, I went back out and did the last 9 miles, since temps had warmed to about 40. So I got all the miles in, just over the course of 9 hours instead of 3. If temperatures are that cold for my marathon next month, I'm going to be in big trouble. If anybody has gloves/hand-warming gear they love, I'm open to suggestions. I don't remember having such a big issue in previous winters.



I sometimes wear my ski mittens (I'm wearing them in the picture I posted above). My hands actually sweat in them, but I'd rather have that than cold hands. I hate cold hands!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

CherieFran said:


> I am really struggling with my hands in the cold this winter.



I'm in north Georgia and I have problems with cold hands. I picked up a pair of these at a running expo: http://www.roadrunnersports.com/rrs/products/SCW1235/saucony-ultimitt/

I really like them. They are basically running gloves with a pull-out mitten part that slips over the glove fingers. When not in use, it has a little pouch that you stuff it in. The mitten and pouch are part of the glove so there are not separate parts to lose. They also have a nose-wiping spot.  Not sure they are up to @michigandergirl 's weather requirements (amazing pictures!), but here in the south they do the trick.

I paid $10 for mine, not the $31 in the link.


----------



## dis_or_dat

michigandergirl said:


> I sometimes wear my ski mittens (I'm wearing them in the picture I posted above). My hands actually sweat in them, but I'd rather have that than cold hands. I hate cold hands!



My mitts are ski mitts too! Shorts, t-shirt, and giant ski mitts.  I look crazy.


----------



## DopeyBadger

CherieFran said:


> Weird long run yesterday. I am really struggling with my hands in the cold this winter. I even bought warmer gloves but nothing seems to do the trick. I had 19 miles on the schedule. It was mid-20s with wind chill in the teens when I set out. I had to bag it after 4 miles because my fingers hurt so bad even though I was wearing TWO pairs of gloves. The rest of my body felt fine but I couldn't  fathom being out for 2.5 more hours with my fingers like that. I came in and hopped on the treadmill in the gym for 6 more miles (so 10 total in the morning). About 6 hours after I finished the morning session, I went back out and did the last 9 miles, since temps had warmed to about 40. So I got all the miles in, just over the course of 9 hours instead of 3. If temperatures are that cold for my marathon next month, I'm going to be in big trouble. If anybody has gloves/hand-warming gear they love, I'm open to suggestions. I don't remember having such a big issue in previous winters.



Another vote for "hot hands" or some sort of hand warmer.  I've used gloves + hand warmers down to -25F.  Without the hand warmers it would have been tough.  I've got three tricks I use mid-run without hand warmers when the fingers get cold unexpectedly:

1) If I find myself on a long run without hand warmers and my fingers start to feel really cold at mile 3-4 I've found they do start to warm back up at 6-7 miles. 
2) In addition, picking up the pace in short bursts might help get the blood flowing to the fingers.
3) Shake my hands downwards to allow gravity to carry blood more easily to the hands.



michigandergirl said:


> View attachment 218763 View attachment 218762 Groundhog half yesterday - it was a frigid day, only eight degrees at the start, but the sun came out and warmed things up a bit. We took it easy as most of the trails were snow covered. We stopped and took a bunch of pictures. With the sun out and frost on the trees, it was beautiful. Official time: 2:32:24
> 
> I'm going to take a couple days off and then start a new training plan that @DopeyBadger kindly made for me.
> 
> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My Saturday To-Do list:
> 
> 1. Get up at 4AM. Check.
> 2. Put on kilt and sock flashes. Check.
> 3. Run sub 23:00 5K. Check (22:53, course PR).
> 4. Get an AG award. Check (2nd place).
> 5. Eat at scary dim sum place, including chicken feet, octopus, tripe, and other stuff that I'm not sure what it was. Check.
> 6. Drink carb-reloading beverages. In progress.
> 7. Take an epic nap. Coming up.





Mickey Momma said:


> PR'd my 10K today!  First time I have officially PR'd any distance since I started running consistently in 2008.  (It seems I am always injured going into races.  Or else I choose to ride a roller coaster in the middle of a marathon.)
> 
> It was freezing at the start and I had on three layers.  Unheard of for me as I run hot while running.  It was an out-and-back course and around the turnaround point I was worried I had gone out too conservatively, so I started to really push myself around mile four just to see where it got me.  The result was I ran the first mile at a 12:41 pace and the sixth mile at a 11:52 pace.  The last 0.2 were are at 10:22 pace!
> 
> Chip and watch time: 1:15:35.  @LSUlakes, please update my time when you have a moment.  Thanks!





HomeiswhereMickeyis said:


> Ran my postponed Space Race last night! An appropriate quote would be "I am not fast" - Baymax
> 
> The first mile went well but the second mile was pretty discouraging as I kept getting passed even by walkers! It was a two loop race and I seriously considered just doing the 2 miles. As I approached the turn to either finish or continue for another loop I thought if I don't run a slow 4 miles now I'll never run a fast 4 miles later. So I kept going and little did I know there was a woman behind me considering not doing the 4 as well but when she saw me she decided to keep going. She passed me on my walk break at which point I realized we were the last two people out there. I caught up to her and we walked and talked the rest of the race just thankful that we were physically able to complete 4 miles. By the time we approached the finish life they all cheered for us. It was a great experience and I'm sure it will go down as a favorite race memory.
> 
> Finish time was 1:12





KSellers88 said:


> Another 5K PR today, 23:04! Stupid 5 seconds keeping me from a sub 23 but that's ok! I think I am done with organized runs/races until Princess weekend. This week I plan to try and do 3 miles Friday, 6 miles Saturday and 13 on Sunday to prepare myself for the Glass Slipper Challenge (I won't be waking up at 3 AM to do them though!)



Congrats racers!


----------



## roxymama

Congrats everyone who got out there today no matter the race distance or finish time.  I was doing my little long run at LR pace thinking how glad I didn't have to run any faster today and now reading these posts I'm jealous ...ain't that weird?

I also hocked my first real loogie mid run today...not the dainty stop and try to spit politely while no one is looking...but a big juicy one.  It felt liberating AND super gross!


----------



## Wendy98

Ariel484 said:


> Something like this? Or maybe mittens instead of gloves so that your fingers aren't separated (I think mittens do a better job of keeping hands warm).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/HotHands-Hand-Warmers-40-pairs/dp/B0007ZF4OA





dis_or_dat said:


> Definitely mittens! I wear large waterproof mittens so I can pull my fingers into my palm (making a fist) for the extra warmth. Keeping your core extra warm also helps, but then you get sweaty ... so it's a balancing act.  Funny, I was just reading a post about running with Raynaud's and they have a lot of great suggestions:
> https://www.saltyrunning.com/raynauds-and-running/
> 
> Also, great job getting those miles in! That's determination!




I have issues with my hands also.  I have had Raynauds' for the past 5 years.  I have problems when I shop in frozen foods at the grocery.  My fingers will be "white" and numb for hours.  I lead a pace group for a spring marathon and the last 2 Saturday mornings have been awful for my hands.  It doesn't help that I have to carry a piece of paper with our route in one hand and a flashlight in the other (we start before sunrise although sun seems to be coming up earlier now).  My pace group is much slower than my typical pace and I am cold most of the run (and rest of the day).  I got warm yesterday when I stopped to go to the bathroom (thanks construction porta potty) and had to run hard to get back with my group.

I am going to get the hand warmers for next time.


----------



## Miranda

That's funny that everyone gets such cold hands, but mine are just the opposite!  Yesterday at our group run it was about 18F with wind chill down around 9-10, and after the first mile or so, the first thing that comes off is my gloves (thin Smartwool ones) because my hands are so hot and sweaty.  I have never worn hand warmers or anything because inevitably my gloves will not make it through the entire run actually being on my hands.  

I end up just holding one in each hand using them to just wipe my nose.


----------



## cavepig

I wear mittens with the flip tops, so if my hands get a little warm I can pop the top for air then close it back up.  One brand is Thinsulate but the other one I have I don't know what brand it is.  They both work in 0 degrees.  



Miranda said:


> I end up just holding one in each hand using them to just wipe my nose.


 I totally do this too, on hand or in hand they are great nose wipers


----------



## CherieFran

Thanks for all the suggestions, y'all!! I knew this was the right place to ask!  The funny thing is that I generally run "warm" and, other than my fingers, haven't really had any problems with being cold at all.



Ariel484 said:


> Something like this? Or maybe mittens instead of gloves so that your fingers aren't separated (I think mittens do a better job of keeping hands warm).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/HotHands-Hand-Warmers-40-pairs/dp/B0007ZF4OA





Sailormoon2 said:


> @CherieFran I actually use "Hot Pockets" in my mitts. Not sure if that's the brand name where you are, but they are little satchels that heat up.





camaker said:


> I'll throw in another vote for the Hot Hands. On especially cold days I'll slip them inside my gloves and they do a great job of keeping hands and fingers nice and warm.





michigandergirl said:


> I sometimes wear my ski mittens (I'm wearing them in the picture I posted above). My hands actually sweat in them, but I'd rather have that than cold hands. I hate cold hands!





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm in north Georgia and I have problems with cold hands. I picked up a pair of these at a running expo: http://www.roadrunnersports.com/rrs/products/SCW1235/saucony-ultimitt/
> 
> I really like them. They are basically running gloves with a pull-out mitten part that slips over the glove fingers. When not in use, it has a little pouch that you stuff it in. The mitten and pouch are part of the glove so there are not separate parts to lose. They also have a nose-wiping spot. Not sure they are up to @michigandergirl 's weather requirements (amazing pictures!), but here in the south they do the trick.
> 
> I paid $10 for mine, not the $31 in the link.





DopeyBadger said:


> Another vote for "hot hands" or some sort of hand warmer. I've used gloves + hand warmers down to -25F. Without the hand warmers it would have been tough. I've got three tricks I use mid-run without hand warmers when the fingers get cold unexpectedly:
> 
> 1) If I find myself on a long run without hand warmers and my fingers start to feel really cold at mile 3-4 I've found they do start to warm back up at 6-7 miles.
> 2) In addition, picking up the pace in short bursts might help get the blood flowing to the fingers.
> 3) Shake my hands downwards to allow gravity to carry blood more easily to the hands.



Good to know that the "hot hands" things work! I actually saw some in 7-11 the other day and almost bought them but wasn't sure if they'd do the trick. Will definitely go back for them.

I'll keep an eye out for mittens as well although I'm a little worried about my dexterity navigating my fuel and whatnot while wearing them. I have enough trouble with gloves. But a pair that pull over the fingers might do the trick.



preciouspups said:


> @CherieFran Is it possible that your gloves are too tight and the lack of blood flow is making your hands cold? From my experience, if I put on gloves or socks while my body is already cold, I will stay cold instead of warming up.



I have small hands, so usually gloves are a bit big on me. Agree on starting out warm. I put my gloves on before I get outside.



dis_or_dat said:


> Definitely mittens! I wear large waterproof mittens so I can pull my fingers into my palm (making a fist) for the extra warmth. Keeping your core extra warm also helps, but then you get sweaty ... so it's a balancing act. Funny, I was just reading a post about running with Raynaud's and they have a lot of great suggestions:
> https://www.saltyrunning.com/raynauds-and-running/
> 
> Also, great job getting those miles in! That's determination!



Great article, thanks! Raynaud's is actually something that has popped into my head as my grandmother had it and this sensitivity seems to be a new phenomenon. I've been wearing gloves to walk the dog whenever it's below 50 out.


----------



## Ariel484

@CherieFran these are similar to what OldSlowGoofyGuy posted: https://www.brooksrunning.com/en_us/drift-glove/280314.html?dwvar_280314_color=070#start=9

I have a pair like this (not this brand) and you can slip the mitten cover part off whenever you need to get to fuel and whatnot.


----------



## baxter24

roxymama said:


> I also hocked my first real loogie mid run today...not the dainty stop and try to spit politely while no one is looking...but a big juicy one.  It felt liberating AND super gross!



I really want to give you a high five right now! Congrats!


----------



## PCFriar80

baxter24 said:


> I really want to give you a high five right now! Congrats!



Yeah, and I can't get the song Boogie Nights out of my head now!


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> I also hocked my first real loogie mid run today...not the dainty stop and try to spit politely while no one is looking...but a big juicy one.  It felt liberating AND super gross!


 I'm just...so proud.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

roxymama said:


> I also hocked my first real loogie mid run today...not the dainty stop and try to spit politely while no one is looking...but a big juicy one. It felt liberating AND super gross!



Congrats! Snot rocket next?


----------



## Disney at Heart

Just got caught up on the thread. I was asked to come back to teaching high school right after Dopey after almost four years of retirement because a teacher quit and the admin couldn't find a "real" teacher to take her place. WHAT HAVE I DONE???  And the semester isn't over until May. I am too old for this! The good news is that if I survive, I can plan more Disney trips. 

@LSUlakes Here's the plan so far for the rest of the year:

Feb. 18 Disney at Heart - Thrill in the Hills 21k Trail Race (NG / N/A)
April 22 Disney at Heart - Victoria Bryant 5k Trail Race (NG / N/A)
May 06 Disney at Heart - Lake Hartwell Dam Run 10k (NG / N/A)
May 29 Disney at Heart - Georgia Peach Jam Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
June 4 Disney at Heart - Echo Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
July 4 Disney at Heart - Atlanta Peachtree Road Race 10k (NG / N/A)
October 22 Disney at Heart - Atlanta 10-Miler (NG / N/A)
November 3 Disney at Heart - Wine and Dine Fall Feast 5k (NG / N/A)
November 4 Disney at Heart - Wine and Dine 10k (NG / N/A)
November 5 Disney at Heart - Wine and Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
November 23 Disney at Heart - Atlanta Thanksgiving Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

And looking ahead – I am signed up for Dopey 2018! Yay!
January 4, 2018 Disney at Heart - WDW 5k
January 5, 2018 Disney at Heart - WDW 10k
January 6, 2018 Disney at Heart - WDW Half Marathon
January 7, 2018 Disney at Heart - WDW Marathon


----------



## roxymama

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Congrats! Snot rocket next?



Correct, my nose is still too shy.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Obligatory annoying New Englander post . 

How about those Patriots? What a game.  My whole family had given up, but I had hope.  Think it came from gutting it out on tough runs.  If unathletic old me can become a runner, anything is possible.


----------



## JulieODC

DVCFan1994 said:


> Obligatory annoying New Englander post .
> 
> How about those Patriots? What a game.  My whole family had given up, but I had hope.  Think it came from gutting it out on tough runs.  If unathletic old me can become a runner, anything is possible.



That game was crazy!! They thrive on those 4th quartet comebacks - which is exciting but way too stressful for us fans!!


----------



## croach

DVCFan1994 said:


> Obligatory annoying New Englander post .
> 
> How about those Patriots? What a game.  My whole family had given up, but I had hope.  Think it came from gutting it out on tough runs.  If unathletic old me can become a runner, anything is possible.



Congrats to your team(that took a lot for me to say ) but what I found interesting about the Super Bowl was that it was good to see the Disney Spring drones find work.


----------



## LSUlakes

Good morning everyone. Congrats to the Patriots on the win. It made for a interesting second half.

*QOTD: *With the big game last night, comes super bowl parties, or even smaller functions of just family at the house for the game. More times than not the food options aren't exactly healthy. For todays question I want to know if your snacks/meal for the game were healthy or did you just enjoy the environment? Tell us about the really healthy options and the not so healthy options. 

ATTQOTD: We did not go anywhere for the game. DW worked till 7:30PM, so DD and I BBQ'd some ribs, chicken and deer sausage. So as far as healthy goes, I did not have a carb problem. The 3-4 beers however are the downfall of the day.


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> Good morning everyone. Congrats to the Patriots on the win. It made for a interesting second half.
> 
> *QOTD: *With the big game last night, comes super bowl parties, or even smaller functions of just family at the house for the game. More times than not the food options aren't exactly healthy. For todays question I want to know if your snacks/meal for the game were healthy or did you just enjoy the environment? Tell us about the really healthy options and the not so healthy options.
> 
> ATTQOTD: We did not go anywhere for the game. DW worked till 7:30PM, so DD and I BBQ'd some ribs, chicken and deer sausage. So as far as healthy goes, I did not have a carb problem. The 3-4 beers however are the downfall of the day.



We had pizza and wings. I ran a 12 miler early in the morning, had a bagel sandwich then nothing all day but a few peanuts for lunch. Saved myself for the game and had 3 pieces of pizza and a Coke! Now I'm heading in to my last peak mileage week before tapering for the Myrtle Beach Marathon.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> Good morning everyone. Congrats to the Patriots on the win. It made for a interesting second half.
> 
> *QOTD: *With the big game last night, comes super bowl parties, or even smaller functions of just family at the house for the game. More times than not the food options aren't exactly healthy. For todays question I want to know if your snacks/meal for the game were healthy or did you just enjoy the environment? Tell us about the really healthy options and the not so healthy options.



Didn't do anything for the game, but every Sunday night is homemade pizza night at our house.  Delicious but never the healthiest of options.  A nice Pale Ale always pairs nicely as well


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I eat a low carb diet for weight loss and ate mostly good last night, just snacking on nuts. But I did eat a few Doritos.  DH bought the Sweet Spicy Chili ones in the purple bag and they are my favorite!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the big game last night, comes super bowl parties, or even smaller functions of just family at the house for the game. More times than not the food options aren't exactly healthy. For todays question I want to know if your snacks/meal for the game were healthy or did you just enjoy the environment? Tell us about the really healthy options and the not so healthy options.



ATTQOTD:  My wife went to a friend's house to watch the game and I stayed back with my daughter.  I had chicken, rice, and strawberries for dinner and my daughter had pizza, chips, and strawberries.  We watched Elena during the first half of the game, then had a dance party (halftime), and then I put her to bed to watch the second half.  Big game from James White (he was my only rooting interest as a Wisconsin alum)!


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the big game last night, comes super bowl parties, or even smaller functions of just family at the house for the game. More times than not the food options aren't exactly healthy. For todays question I want to know if your snacks/meal for the game were healthy or did you just enjoy the environment? Tell us about the really healthy options and the not so healthy options.


We had a lowkey watching at home. I ate three slices of leftover buffalo chicken pizza and had a glass of wine. That being said, if I had been at a proper party the amount I ate probably would have been greater and unhealthier.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  We just had another couple over.  I would say our choices weren't what would be categorized as health food, but I am confident that we made better choices than previous years.  We had a lot less food and I wasn't cooking a millions dips and casseroles like normal (which was awesome for clean up...no real dishes!)  I think since we had less people over than normal.  We are typically the party house.
My hubby picked up wings and we didn't finish them!!! (which is strange for us) 
Our friend brought a hummus dip with tons of feta, etc in it & guac and I didn't have any.  (Which is not like me.)
We bought cheese dip and buffalo chicken dip from the grocery store and didn't even bring it out, its still in the fridge (which is not like us)
I ate three chocolate cookies though (which is like me...I do have my weaknesses)
And I only had one can of beer????  I'm still not sure how that happened.

We each ran outside prior to the game. I think we've changed a bit.


----------



## LSUlakes

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Didn't do anything for the game, but every Sunday night is homemade pizza night at our house.  Delicious but never the healthiest of options.  A nice Pale Ale always pairs nicely as well



I like your style! 



roxymama said:


> And I only had one can of beer???? I'm still not sure how that happened.



I picked up the slack for you. lol



Disney at Heart said:


> And looking ahead – I am signed up for Dopey 2018! Yay!
> January 4, 2018 Disney at Heart - WDW 5k
> January 5, 2018 Disney at Heart - WDW 10k
> January 6, 2018 Disney at Heart - WDW Half Marathon
> January 7, 2018 Disney at Heart - WDW Marathon



The 2018 race list is now officially started! I am not going to post the January 2018 races until probably around July, but I have a saved list with these races for when that time comes.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: We went to a friend's house. I have never been very strict with my diet (it will catch up to me one day I am sure) so I had wings, cheeseburger sliders, baked beans and two delicious pieces of cookie cake!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I ate like crap all weekend, thanks for reminding me!  But after eating so terribly all weekend, I actually ran on the TM during the first half of the game.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the big game last night, comes super bowl parties, or even smaller functions of just family at the house for the game. More times than not the food options aren't exactly healthy. For todays question I want to know if your snacks/meal for the game were healthy or did you just enjoy the environment? Tell us about the really healthy options and the not so healthy options.



Just enjoyed the environment.  99+% of the time it's good to keep up with the healthy options and pay attention to calories.  The Super Bowl is an exception to that and just a time to indulge and enjoy.  We had homemade chicken chimichangas, spicy crab dip, rice krispie treats and pretzel/peanut butter/chocolate bars.  On the plus side, I did get 2+ hours of high intensity Ultimate Frisbee in before the game.  I'll work on running the rest off this week.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: We're not really into football in my house - we're more into baseball, but we did watch the game (and the Puppy Bowl for a bit).  So no special snacks or anything .  I made chicken & dumplings for dinner in the crockpot, which I don't think is traditional Super Bowl food. 

How about GAGA though??!?!?


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD:  Well, after my 10K PR Saturday, my husband threw me an awesome belated birthday party.  There was much celebrating, _maybe_ a bit too much, so yesterday was very low-key.  We did have the game on, but I went to bed long before it was over.  And food-wise, it was leftover fajitas from my party the day before.  

We've never done a big party for the Superbowl, we are more college football fans, but I do usually have wings and dips and chips.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I ate and drank for everyone. We had buffalo wings, loaded nachos and potato skins, and I ate too much of everything.  For a healthy twist I made fruit filled Sangria.  I'm a stress eater so the first half was ugly for me.  But I look at it as one day.  And I ate light all day in preparation.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Hooray my Pats won!   I didn't actually start watching the game until just before halftime.  I went to agility practice with our pup and didn't get home until 6:30, then I had some work stuff to deal with, then needed to make something to eat because I hadn't eaten since 10am.  I made oatmeal, banana, and peanut butter toast.  If it's not obvious, we didn't go to a party.


----------



## Dis5150

Ariel484 said:


> we're more into baseball



Me too and now it is officially baseball season, since the Superbowl is over!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: A sad day in North Georgia. We stayed home to watch the game. We tried to stay healthy (although calories we;re still a blow-out). Guac and some weird beet-ginger-bean dip with backed chips.


----------



## Ariel484

Dis5150 said:


> Me too and now it is officially baseball season, since the Superbowl is over!


That's exactly what I said to Mr. Ariel484 last night!


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> Me too and now it is officially baseball season, since the Superbowl is over!



It's still football season!  Or, as we prefer to call it here, soccer.  Premier League, Bundesliga, Champions League and some other less watchable leagues (sorry @Barca33Runner) will still be around until May.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  No healthy food at our house for the game.  We had a few couple friends over and had a really nice time.  We honestly didn't care who won, although most were rooting for Atlanta just because we are bored with NE winning.  But, whatever, at least it was an exciting game.  Let's see, our very unhealthy foods included - hot wings, rotel dip and chips, various cheese spreads and crackers, these little ham sandwich things drenched in butter, duck meat wrapped in bacon - OMG so delicious!


----------



## Miranda

Dis5150 said:


> Me too and now it is officially baseball season, since the Superbowl is over!





Ariel484 said:


> That's exactly what I said to Mr. Ariel484 last night!



7 days, 13 hours, xx minutes until pitchers and catchers report!!

And it's Truck Day today up here in Red Sox land!


----------



## Ariel484

Miranda said:


> 7 days, 13 hours, xx minutes until pitchers and catchers report!!
> 
> And it's truck day up here in Red Sox land!


Squeeeeel


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: Went to a friend's house.  Wow, that game did not go the way I thought it would after the 3rd quarter. So excited to have Shanahan and his play calling as the new 49ers HC! 

Basically ate an extra large pizza by myself and half a bag of tortilla chips.  I balanced it out with a few baby carrots.    However, I did not drink any alcohol!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Congratulations to Pats fans, and my condolences to Falcons fans. An amazing way to win, and a horrific way to lose. This game will be talked about for a very long time. All 3 former Alabama players in the game played very well, which was my primary reason for watching the game. 

ATTQOTD - We hosted a smallish SB party. None of the food was healthy. I don't really diet. Anything in moderation is my mantra. We had wings, cheese & crackers, guac & chips, pigs in a blanket, a large sub sandwich and misc desserts - all chased with beer and a full bar.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

camaker said:


> It's still football season!  Or, as we prefer to call it here, soccer.  Premier League, Bundesliga, Champions League and some other less watchable leagues (sorry @Barca33Runner) will still be around until May.



Count me as one of the truly unwatchable leagues...cmon the Hoops!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

dis_or_dat said:


> So excited to have Shanahan and his play calling as the new 49ers HC!


You mean the play calling that had them up 28-3 in the 3rd quarter against the #1 ranked scoring defense in the NFL, and had the Falcon's offense ranked #1 in the country this year? Yeah, he sucks.


----------



## Dis5150

dis_or_dat said:


> So excited to have Shanahan and his play calling as the new 49ers HC!



Yep! I was rooting for the Pats but when Atlanta was winning, I was consoling myself with the thought that at least the 49ers were getting someone that can put some plays together!


----------



## Ariel484

BuckeyeBama said:


> An amazing way to win, and a horrific way to lose.


YES! That had to have been sickening to watch for Falcons fans.


----------



## croach

Miranda said:


> 7 days, 13 hours, xx minutes until pitchers and catchers report!!
> 
> And it's Truck Day today up here in Red Sox land!



Saw it was Pirates truck day on Twitter and that made for a smile. They open in Boston against the Sox. Wish I could be there.


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD: did not over-indulge for Super Bowl.   After feeling crappy for a week, went to Urgent Care on Sunday morning.  Diagnosed with double ear infection and sinus infection as a bonus.   Got prescriptions filled, drove home, went back to bed.  DH was kind enough to get carry-out from Buffalo Wild Wings for dinner, though.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  We stayed at home to watch the game.   Wide made a homemade Deep-Dish pizza in a cast-iron skillet that was delish.  My oldest actually watched the game with us this year, but was also telling us all the nerdy Neil deGrasse Tyson facts was posting to twitter during the game


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: We went to a friends house and had a good time. They have a projector in their garage so the screen covered the length of the wall. There were lots of wings, chips and dip, etc. I ran 9 miles that afternoon so I didn't feel horrible about what I ate that evening.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: We stayed home and DH made wings, jalapeno poppers, and mini pizzas. I tried to balance that out with carrots, celery, and grapes...


----------



## Sailormoon2

Disney at Heart said:


> WHAT HAVE I DONE???  And the semester isn't over until May.


Well, as a teacher, I completely understand this sentiment. LOL!

ATTQOTD: I did not watch the game, and so stayed in and ate reasonably healthy.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: We aren't big football fans either, the game was on in the background as we went about our normal routine. However we did take the kids out for blizzards at DQ for dinner (parents of the year right here). 

I ended up signing up for a race last minute this weekend, it was the Lap the Track 5k at the Daytona International Speedway. I am so glad I did because I walked away with a new PR of 36:34! I'm going to post more details in my journal for anyone interested.

@LSUlakes  can you please add yesterday's race when you get a chance, thanks!
05 - MommaoffherRocker- Lap the Track 5k (NG/36:34)


----------



## DopeyBadger

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I am so glad I did because I walked away with a new PR of 36:34!


----------



## Sailormoon2

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I am so glad I did because I walked away with a new PR of 36:34!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats on the new PR @MommaoffherRocker


----------



## LSUlakes

BuckeyeBama said:


> All 3 former Alabama players in the game played very well



LSU had 4! We finally have something more than Bama... Getting desperate over here so you'll have to excuse me (Moral victories, they dont count). Our basketball program is a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  dropped the last 9 games and have Kentucky next game. They just lost to UF by ~20, so they are going to take out there frustration on us and beat us by 50. At least baseball starts soon.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the big game last night, comes super bowl parties, or even smaller functions of just family at the house for the game. More times than not the food options aren't exactly healthy. For todays question I want to know if your snacks/meal for the game were healthy or did you just enjoy the environment? Tell us about the really healthy options and the not so healthy options.


Healthy? What is that? Lol. Well I don't drink soda so that helps. I wouldn't say my snack/meal options are exactly unhealthy when it comes to parties but they tend to be a lot of carbs. If there is a salad I will usually have that as well. Right now I am not watching my weight but I don't try to eat all sorts of junk either.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: I ate yogurt and granola and prepped some crock pot veggie chili before my 9 mile long run yesterday. Got home in time to shower, change and eat while watching the start of the game. Had the chili with avocado and sour cream on top. It was SO GOOD! Two hours later I was starving again, so made some celery and peanut butter. I really tried to be good, which wasn't too hard with just my husband and I home for the game.


----------



## tigger536

Dirty Spokes 7.5 (actual 7.65) Heritage Park Trail Race complete! @LSUlakes I think I put the date wrong - it was 2/4 not 2/11 - Whoops! It was cold (for GA - 32 degrees).  I only fell once at mile 2 (last year on this course I fell 3-4 times).  Its a rooty, rocky course - I saw several people fall too, and these are just the ones I saw.  Skinned my knee pretty badly, but no worse for wear really.  I didn't even realize it was bloody until I took off my tights after the race.  1:32:31, elevation gain 1100 ft. My next trail race is February 18 (same RD, different series).

Congrats everyone on their runs and races and PRs this weekend.


----------



## huggybuff

ATTQOTD: I ate normally since I stayed home and watched game. No crazy gut-busters here. I should say I watched the first half of the game. I gave up after the half-time show and only came back to watch the end of OT. Oops.



Dis5150 said:


> Me too and now it is officially baseball season, since the Superbowl is over!



Baseball shmaseball. It's NASCAR time.


----------



## Dis5150

huggybuff said:


> ATTQOTD:Baseball shmaseball. It's NASCAR time.



Lol, DH would agree with you. Although I am converting him into a SF Giants fan.


----------



## Barca33Runner

camaker said:


> It's still football season!  Or, as we prefer to call it here, soccer.  Premier League, Bundesliga, Champions League and some other less watchable leagues (sorry @Barca33Runner) will still be around until May.



I mean, we can pretend the top 6 from Spain don't regularly mop the deck with Premier League teams in European competitions.  We all know Barcelona and Madrid wouldn't be able to do what they do on a cold night in Stoke.  Also, how many points clear is Chelsea?

All kidding aside, the end of NFL season is inconsequential to me. I dread international breaks so much more.


----------



## surfde22

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Count me as one of the truly unwatchable leagues...cmon the Hoops!



Do they even have to play anymore games to win the title this year?


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> Good morning everyone. Congrats to the Patriots on the win. It made for a interesting second half.
> 
> *QOTD: *With the big game last night, comes super bowl parties, or even smaller functions of just family at the house for the game. More times than not the food options aren't exactly healthy. For todays question I want to know if your snacks/meal for the game were healthy or did you just enjoy the environment? Tell us about the really healthy options and the not so healthy options.
> 
> ATTQOTD: We did not go anywhere for the game. DW worked till 7:30PM, so DD and I BBQ'd some ribs, chicken and deer sausage. So as far as healthy goes, I did not have a carb problem. The 3-4 beers however are the downfall of the day.



We just wached the game at home.  I didn't eat super healthy, but I did watch portion sizes are track everything.  It wasn't too bad.



Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I eat a low carb diet for weight loss and ate mostly good last night, just snacking on nuts. But I did eat a few Doritos.  DH bought the Sweet Spicy Chili ones in the purple bag and they are my favorite!



I did not need to know those existed.  I haven't eaten Doritos in years, but I definitely used to be hooked on them.



Ariel484 said:


> YES! That had to have been sickening to watch for Falcons fans.



It was.  I wouldn't call myself a fan, but they were my chosen team for the day. I can only imagine if that was your team.  Well...I can imagine it, because my team didn't even make it.


----------



## PrincessV

+1 for Hot Hands!! I also have Raynaud's and those heat packs have been a godsend for when I skied Up North and for cold runs here in FL. The key, though, is to get them out and warming early: they take a little time to get to full heating potential. And then if you can, sandwich them between layers - say a thin pair of knit gloves first, then Hot Hands, then another pair of gloves or mittens. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the big game last night, comes super bowl parties, or even smaller functions of just family at the house for the game. More times than not the food options aren't exactly healthy. For todays question I want to know if your snacks/meal for the game were healthy or did you just enjoy the environment? Tell us about the really healthy options and the not so healthy options.


It started well and went downhill from there: baked crispy chicken over fresh kale salad and roasted sweet potato slices for dinner... and chips and dip with beer for "dessert." That was my last hurrah from Dopey recovery - time to rein in the calorie intake now.


----------



## camaker

Barca33Runner said:


> I mean, we can pretend the top 6 from Spain don't regularly mop the deck with Premier League teams in European competitions.  We all know Barcelona and Madrid wouldn't be able to do what they do on a cold night in Stoke.  Also, how many points clear is Chelsea?
> 
> All kidding aside, the end of NFL season is inconsequential to me. I dread international breaks so much more.



Now, now, I didn't say they didn't have some good teams in those other leagues. I just can't get motivated to watch Barca, Real and Atletico beat teams like Corona and Dos Equis 7-0 or 8-1 week in and week out!

I enjoy the Champions League regardless of match up and the English teams' weakness there is always a matter of contention. Personally I don't think the English teams are so much inferior to the Spanish/Italian/Bayern Munich as they are simply exhausted at that point. Most leagues take a several week break to rest their teams over the holidays. England chooses to play multiple games/week during that period and just wears them out in the name of TV money!

Regardless, doing anything on a cold Tuesday night in Stoke should be illegal!!


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  Pretty much a regular Sunday here.  My oldest is part of an honors  wind ensemble and dh had carpool duty for that.  We recorded the game and just started it late.  While he was gone I cranked out a quick 10 miles on the treadmill.  I am still having problems with my Achilles, but it wasn't too bad.  I had my usual salad for dinner-how exciting.

Ready for opening day and spring!


----------



## mrsgryphon

CherieFran said:


> Weird long run yesterday. I am really struggling with my hands in the cold this winter. I even bought warmer gloves but nothing seems to do the trick. I had 19 miles on the schedule. It was mid-20s with wind chill in the teens when I set out. I had to bag it after 4 miles because my fingers hurt so bad even though I was wearing TWO pairs of gloves.





dis_or_dat said:


> Definitely mittens! I wear large waterproof mittens so I can pull my fingers into my palm (making a fist) for the extra warmth.



I got Saucony run mitts for Christmas (from Running Warehouse though they don't seem to have them now). You can see them here.  
http://shop.runnersplus.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=SA90512!SAUC&color=BK&size=S/M&

They are a wind proof mitten and I find they work much better for me than gloves.  I do the same as dis_or_dat and curl my fingers up at the beginning of the run, even pulling my thumb in too.  The wrist elastic keeps them on just fine.  As my hands warm up I uncurl my hand back into the mitten properly.  Every time I've worn them I've had to take them off between mile 1-2 because my hands are sweating, and I've worn them for runs as cold as 8F so far.  I can put them back on if needed, but I find once my hands are warmed up I'm usually good.  I much prefer this to when my fingers were cold for the whole run!


----------



## jmasgat

ATQOTD:  I made Yucatecan Pork Belly tacos, ribs w/homemade BBQ sauce, and a Cabbage-Carrot Slaw with Citrus Dressing.  It was yummy.



camaker said:


> It's still football season!  Or, as we prefer to call it here, soccer.  Premier League, Bundesliga, Champions League and some other less watchable leagues (sorry @Barca33Runner) will still be around until May.



Saturday morning riding on the trainer watching EPL.  I just wish Liverpool wasn't tanking.  Although in all honesty, it seems no one will catch Chelsea.  I'll be in England in late May when the FA Cup final is on.  Should try to catch that at a pub.  We're just a shade late for catching an EPL game-still on my bucket list.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

surfde22 said:


> Do they even have to play anymore games to win the title this year?



They still have the Cup to play for...but ya, Scottish football is pretty unwatchable


----------



## jmasgat

DIS-OH said:


> ATTQOTD: did not over-indulge for Super Bowl.   After feeling crappy for a week, went to Urgent Care on Sunday morning.  Diagnosed with double ear infection and sinus infection as a bonus.   Got prescriptions filled, drove home, went back to bed.  DH was kind enough to get carry-out from Buffalo Wild Wings for dinner, though.



Hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: we had buffalo chicken dip while watching the game. It was delicious and not healthy - but I ran 10 miles Sunday morning, so I didn't feel at all guilty!


----------



## mrsgryphon

January Totals

Miles - 117.1 - most miles I've ever run in a month
Pace -  11:24
Duration - 22:14:43
Elevation - 5921 feet


February goals 

Have the weather on Tuesdays cooperate for my runs!  The past 3 weeks we've had a sleet/freezing rain mix, 45mph winds, and heavy snow with lots of plow activity.  I didn't run any of those days but managed to make up the first two.  Last week I was just short a run.  Tomorrow's forecast?  Freezing rain.   It is supposed to switch over to rain around mid-day, so I guess I'll hope that happens and get my run in then.

Have fun at Princess Half weekend.  The Glass Slipper Challenge will be my first Disney races!


----------



## Baloo in MI

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the big game last night, comes super bowl parties, or even smaller functions of just family at the house for the game. More times than not the food options aren't exactly healthy. For todays question I want to know if your snacks/meal for the game were healthy or did you just enjoy the environment? Tell us about the really healthy options and the not so healthy options.




ATTQOTD: Our house was channeling the @CheapRunnerMike's household.  We made homemade pizza as well.  The family is gluten free as both my girls have Celiac Disease and in the last year I have also had to go gluten free.  So when we have pizza it is always homemade.  We have gotten pretty good at it so it was a yummy Super Bowl this year.  And as a life long New Orleans Saints fan I had to cheer on the Patriots on principal alone!  Great half time show!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the big game last night, comes super bowl parties, or even smaller functions of just family at the house for the game. More times than not the food options aren't exactly healthy. For todays question I want to know if your snacks/meal for the game were healthy or did you just enjoy the environment? Tell us about the really healthy options and the not so healthy options.



I did my "Super Bowl eatin' " about three hours before the game, so ... it was delicious! Four chicken wings, a salad, a slice of veggie pizza and two beers. Heaven!

One of our best couple friends came over with their newborn and we just chilled on the back deck, enjoyed the beautiful weather and watched the game. I fell asleep the MINUTE the game was over with. This training is killing me.

Oh ... and I have one more race to add. TriWaco on July 23rd ... my first Olympic tri!


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> Regardless, doing anything on a cold Tuesday night in Stoke should be illegal!!



Who wants to do anything in Stoke in the first place? 



jmasgat said:


> Saturday morning riding on the trainer watching EPL.  I just wish Liverpool wasn't tanking.  Although in all honesty, it seems no one will catch Chelsea.  I'll be in England in late May when the FA Cup final is on.  Should try to catch that at a pub.  We're just a shade late for catching an EPL game-still on my bucket list.



We planning on going to see Liverpool play in early May. They're having some kind of tour package for overseas fans, and since that's where my father-in-law's is from, it make a good 80th birthday present for him.


----------



## DIS-OH

jmasgat said:


> Hope you're feeling better today.




Thanks!   Finally got up and moving around Monday afternoon.   Antibiotics--in this situation--are a wonderful thing!  

No running for the past 10 days...starting to feel anxious about that!   May try a couple of easy miles this evening.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD: Our house was channeling the @CheapRunnerMike's household.  We made homemade pizza as well.  The family is gluten free as both my girls have Celiac Disease and in the last year I have also had to go gluten free.  So when we have pizza it is always homemade.  We have gotten pretty good at it so it was a yummy Super Bowl this year.  And as a life long New Orleans Saints fan I had to cheer on the Patriots on principal alone!  Great half time show!



There is just something about homemade pizza...once you perfect your own recipe it is the best!  It's nice controlling what goes into it too...it may not always be the healthiest of toppings but at least that decision is entirely up to you (mine is not healthy btw...)



Keels said:


> Oh ... and I have one more race to add. TriWaco on July 23rd ... my first Olympic tri!



As the kids would say, YAAASSSSSSSS!!!!  You are totally getting on that 70.3 train.


----------



## FFigawi

CheapRunnerMike said:


> As the kids would say, YAAASSSSSSSS!!!!  You are totally getting on that 70.3 train.



@CheapRunnerMike, I think we need to work with @Keels and the other triathletes around here to see if we can find a fun race to all do together. Maybe an Olympic or 70.3?


----------



## LSUlakes

Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD: Our house was channeling the @CheapRunnerMike's household.  We made homemade pizza as well.  The family is gluten free as both my girls have Celiac Disease and in the last year I have also had to go gluten free.  So when we have pizza it is always homemade.  We have gotten pretty good at it so it was a yummy Super Bowl this year.  And as a life long New Orleans Saints fan I had to cheer on the Patriots on principal alone!  Great half time show!



Had no idea you are part of the Who Dat Nation! I'm not a big NFL fan, but do watch some games for FF reasons. DW is from NOLA and is a big Saints fan so we do watch the games, but I usually fall asleep shortly after kickoff and wake up with 2 minutes or so to go to watch the Saints do what they do best... I am also discouraged by the fact they refuse to draft any player from LSU. If they did I would have a little more interest. However, I was like you cheering on Patriots.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Here is the scenario, you are out for a run (could be a race) and suddenly nature calls. No "public" restrooms are anywhere near but you are approaching a construction site and see a port o potty. Do you use the port o potty? Since we are on the subject matter, will you use a businesses restroom in a similar situation? Worse case scenario... the bushes? 

ATTQOTD: It hasnt happened often but one time I was in Texas at my BIL and had planned out a route in The Woodlands (What a crazy name for a town, they actually have it named "The Woodlands") that was a 10 mile loop. Well at mile 5 ish, the farthest part away from their house nature calls. I passed several parks, none of which had restrooms and I was desperate. Then I came across a section of the neighborhood that was being developed and darted to a port o potty. At the time it was the Ritz Carlton of bathrooms, but it was actually a disaster. Barely any TP, smelt like death, and mosquitoes all over the place. 
I try not to do things like that, but when I have no other option I will. I have not had to use a random business or bushes at this point, but have a few friends that have come back from runs minus a pair of socks. Interesting stories! The whole issue with a business is I feel like I should purchase something to use the facilities, but never carry cash on me. If put in that situation I would do what must be done, and then maybe after the run go back to it to make a purchase of some sorts. For the most part though I ran very familiar routes that have public restrooms are close to home, so it isnt a issue I have to deal with often.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Yes to porta-potty and business' bathroom (though I agree with you about feeling like I need to purchase something, and I usually don't have cash ).  Haven't had to use the bushes yet, but if it's the only option I'm sure it'll happen at some point.

I try to plan my routes with bathrooms, but you just never know.....


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Yep, I've used a porta-potty and business bathrooms before.  I used to feel guilty for not purchasing but I've gotten over that. 

I've never had to resort to the bushes yet and hope that day never comes.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Here is the scenario, you are out for a run (could be a race) and suddenly nature calls. No "public" restrooms are anywhere near but you are approaching a construction site and see a port o potty. Do you use the port o potty? Since we are on the subject matter, will you use a businesses restroom in a similar situation? Worse case scenario... the bushes?



I guess if I had to do it I would, but I'd try to exhaust all other options.

My training running route is never more than 1.5 miles from home (just lots and lots of loops, like a bunny on a pogo stick ).  So, I've never had to go so bad that I couldn't make it back.  Also, never experienced it in a race either that I wasn't able to use the course facilities.  My wife has used the gas station restroom on a few occasions, but we frequent there for gas so I guess it's ok.  I'd still feel weird too though.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I would use a porta-potty or a business bathroom, but I only run out at our local State Park for 2 great reasons 1. little traffic (and it is slow traffic) and 2. five bathrooms in a 2.5 mile stretch! I run it as an out and back, 5 mile loop so I am literally, at most,  1/2 mile away from a bathroom at any given point.  But as an aside, if I need to use a business bathroom if I am just out and about I always purchase something.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Yes to the bushes!  For our long runs, we have several routes that have plenty of bushes along the roadway that are well used by most of the runners in the group.  A lot of spots, you can see the trail into the bushes to get outta site from the roadway.  

Even during my half last November, I had the urge in the starting corral with no porta-potties in sight.  About 3/4 of mile into the race, found some nice bushes for relief, and got grief from some club members about needing the break so early in the race!


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Here is the scenario, you are out for a run (could be a race) and suddenly nature calls. No "public" restrooms are anywhere near but you are approaching a construction site and see a port o potty. Do you use the port o potty? Since we are on the subject matter, will you use a businesses restroom in a similar situation? Worse case scenario... the bushes?



I've had experience with the first 2.  There's a really nice house on the better side of my neighborhood that has had major remodeling going on for probably a year.  The port o potty there wasn't bad.  Sometimes I run by a nice gas station too.  I spend plenty of money there so have no problem using it.  I hope I don't have to experience the third scenario.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Here is the scenario, you are out for a run (could be a race) and suddenly nature calls. No "public" restrooms are anywhere near but you are approaching a construction site and see a port o potty. Do you use the port o potty? Since we are on the subject matter, will you use a businesses restroom in a similar situation? Worse case scenario... the bushes?



Was running a ten-miler in Cleveland last year and saw a very similar scenario play out a little unexpectedly. I was about halfway through the race and there was a port-a-potty next to a baseball field/school construction site. Another runner appeared to be in a pretty bad way and headed that direction. Turned out the port-a-potty had a lock on it and was unavailable. I'm not sure how that runner solved their problem, but I would guess that such measures are pretty common on port-a-potties when the construction crew is not on-site.

I tend to think most people would prefer that others having some "restroom issues" be able to relieve themselves without embarrassment; so I don't feel too much guilt at using any available facility when nature calls. And to be completely honest, the bushes are in much greater danger when I'm golfing as opposed to running.


----------



## baxter24

Add me to the list of using a port o john and a business but not the bushes *hopefully that never happens - fingers crossed* 

Most of my routes are either in my neighborhood or an area that has a gas station or two near it. I have never felt guilty stopping to just use the bathroom but I don't think I have ever stopped at a place where they specifically had a sign saying that the restrooms are for customers only.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Here is the scenario, you are out for a run (could be a race) and suddenly nature calls. No "public" restrooms are anywhere near but you are approaching a construction site and see a port o potty. Do you use the port o potty? Since we are on the subject matter, will you use a businesses restroom in a similar situation? Worse case scenario... the bushes?



It would take a lot to get me to use a port o potty, so probably no on that.
A business ... maybe. Depends on the business. Starbucks definitely, even if I don't buy anything right then, because they get enough of my money. A convenience store or something I might buy a bottle of water if I was feeling guilty.
Bushes ... no. Just not my jam.
Truth is, my current route I'm never that far from either my house or the park (where they have restrooms ... after 9 AM), so I don't really worry about it.


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD:  I will use whatever is available to me.  I even carry a Cottonelle wet wipe just in case!  That said, the only time I've had to use the bushes was on a hike.  Not my favorite moment.


----------



## Ariel484

SarahDisney said:


> It would take a lot to get me to use a port o potty, so probably no on that.
> A business ... maybe. Depends on the business.* Starbucks definitely, even if I don't buy anything right then, because they get enough of my money. *A convenience store or something I might buy a bottle of water if I was feeling guilty.
> Bushes ... no. Just not my jam.
> Truth is, my current route I'm never that far from either my house or the park (where they have restrooms ... after 9 AM), so I don't really worry about it.


Yeah, I wouldn't bat an eye at using a Starbucks bathroom.  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: I have a really weak stomach and get GI issues a lot. When I ran the 2001 Chicago Marathon I had to stop twice (cost me a PR). So, I have no problems using a Port A Potty or walking into a Starbucks dripping with sweat to use their restroom. Like water fountains, I pretty much know all the available restrooms on all the different routes I take. Desperation really causes me to lower my standards quickly.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have a bladder the size of an English pea, so I've had to use all of the above. Luckily never had a situation where I needed socks or wet wipes or anything  We live in the middle of nowhere and when I run I can be anywhere from 2 to 5 miles away from my house so the bushes happens a lot more often than I would like. We do have a gas station two miles from my house that is on my loop that I frequent quite often, but they know me and I buy from them all the time so I don't feel guilty. I am that runner that is going to the bathroom about 50 times before a race starts, just to make sure I can make it through to the finish without stopping on the route. Luckily I have only had to stop once during a race at a public bathroom.


----------



## huggybuff

ATTQOTD: No to all the scenarios. I run loops around my neighborhood so I'm never too far from home when nature calls. I have an irrational fear port a potties. I never even use them before races. But I do have a strong bladder.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Here is the scenario, you are out for a run (could be a race) and suddenly nature calls. No "public" restrooms are anywhere near but you are approaching a construction site and see a port o potty. Do you use the port o potty? Since we are on the subject matter, will you use a businesses restroom in a similar situation? Worse case scenario... the bushes?



Is this even a question???  I'll do my business anywhere I can haha  I've used park restrooms, port-o-potties, bushes, business restrooms, whatever it takes.  I won't buy anything if I duck into a gas station or coffee shop, in fact I will often stop at the coffee shop on long bike rides to have a wee and I'll get a cup of (free) water...although I will usually buy a plain doughnut as well as a treat.  I figure 100K into my ride that I've earned something sweet!

As for racing, I will RARELY stop...only for a #2.  During a triathlon I have learned how to pee on the bike...I know, gross and way too much information.  It's true though and there are all kinds of people doing it.  I've even gone while running during an Ironman.  There's so much sweat at that point that nobody would know, or care.  Did I just turn the entire Disboards off of triathlons for good with this post?  We are disgusting 

On that note...



FFigawi said:


> @CheapRunnerMike, I think we need to work with @Keels and the other triathletes around here to see if we can find a fun race to all do together. Maybe an Olympic or 70.3?



Yay!  Come do triathlons with us and you too can pee your pants hahaha

But yes @FFigawi (and @Keels), we should see if there's a race that could serve as a fun race to do...there's gotta be something that works for a few people.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Here is the scenario, you are out for a run (could be a race) and suddenly nature calls. No "public" restrooms are anywhere near but you are approaching a construction site and see a port o potty. Do you use the port o potty? Since we are on the subject matter, will you use a businesses restroom in a similar situation? Worse case scenario... the bushes?


It's never happened to me. I try not to run too far away from home in case of emergencies on training runs. As for a race I mainly do Disney races and always use a Port o potty. I've seen plenty of people go to the trees during races though.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: If it were a dire situation yes.  My usual run has 4 bathrooms (miles 0, 0.75, 3.5, and 6).  The one at mile 3.5 is infamously horrible.  I almost threw up using it.     Otherwise, I try to time my hydration so that I don't need to stop at the bathroom.  Racing, I haven't needed to stop thankfully, but have only done 4 halfs, not a full.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I mean if you gotta go, you gotta go... That's all I'll say. Ha!
My friend that did the PHM last year said she had to wait 20 min on the course to use a restroom, so I am a little nervous about that. A total time killer... I can take a few minutes, but 20? I never thought this much about restroom locations until running...


----------



## roxymama

I feel like I'm setting myself up for a total jinx, but I have not used a bathroom during a run yet (training or race.)  I once went into a starbucks because I thought I may have to go, but nothing going.   I have gone a thousand times pre-run though!  Now I feel like I need to consider this for my long run route this weekend.

Now, have I rushed into every possible business on earth when my kid says she "has to go right now"?  Yes, yes I have.  And I don't typically buy anything because at that point it's "get in and get out" survival of the fittest.   And I don't feel guilty about it.  Maybe I should??  But I don't.  Stopping to buy something would only result in hours of "but I want a cookie, no I want a this, I want that."


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: So funny you should post this today, as it just happened to me on Sunday! I have the world's smallest bladder and pretty much have to pee all the time, so it doesn't bother me one bit to use a business or gas station restroom. But Sunday I was on a new route and at the turnaround point of my loop when I just couldn't hold it any more. It's relatively residential but along the side of the mountain, so there's a big concrete barrier I was seriously evaluating for height when I noticed a port-a-pottle at a home remodel site nearby. I was surprised when I got closer to see people there (not crew but apparently homeowners out checking the progress), so I asked if I could use it before just jumping in. They were very happy to oblige and I was VERY happy not to have to duck behind the concrete barrier next to the road!


----------



## roxymama

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Is this even a question???  I'll do my business anywhere I can haha  I've used park restrooms, port-o-potties, bushes, business restrooms, whatever it takes.  I won't buy anything if I duck into a gas station or coffee shop, in fact I will often stop at the coffee shop on long bike rides to have a wee and I'll get a cup of (free) water...although I will usually buy a plain doughnut as well as a treat.  I figure 100K into my ride that I've earned something sweet!
> 
> As for racing, I will RARELY stop...only for a #2.  During a triathlon I have learned how to pee on the bike...I know, gross and way too much information.  It's true though and there are all kinds of people doing it.  I've even gone while running during an Ironman.  There's so much sweat at that point that nobody would know, or care.  Did I just turn the entire Disboards off of triathlons for good with this post?  We are disgusting
> 
> On that note...
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Come do triathlons with us and you too can pee your pants hahaha
> 
> But yes @FFigawi (and @Keels), we should see if there's a race that could serve as a fun race to do...there's gotta be something that works for a few people.



OMG...I am NO LONGER washing my husbands tri-stuff.  He can wash his own shammy thingies and shorts.....ewwwwww
I'm gonna go wash my hands for an hour.


----------



## ZellyB

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Is this even a question???  I'll do my business anywhere I can haha  I've used park restrooms, port-o-potties, bushes, business restrooms, whatever it takes.  I won't buy anything if I duck into a gas station or coffee shop, in fact I will often stop at the coffee shop on long bike rides to have a wee and I'll get a cup of (free) water...although I will usually buy a plain doughnut as well as a treat.  I figure 100K into my ride that I've earned something sweet!
> 
> As for racing, I will RARELY stop...only for a #2.  During a triathlon I have learned how to pee on the bike...I know, gross and way too much information.  It's true though and there are all kinds of people doing it.  I've even gone while running during an Ironman.  There's so much sweat at that point that nobody would know, or care.  Did I just turn the entire Disboards off of triathlons for good with this post?  We are disgusting
> 
> On that note...
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Come do triathlons with us and you too can pee your pants hahaha
> 
> But yes @FFigawi (and @Keels), we should see if there's a race that could serve as a fun race to do...there's gotta be something that works for a few people.



I'm always fascinated when watching the Tour de France when they'll show a racer briefly who is clearly relieving himself while riding along.  I'm terrified of tipping over on my bike just going down the road.  I can't even imagine trying to accomplish that!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

roxymama said:


> OMG...I am NO LONGER washing my husbands tri-stuff.  He can wash his own shammy thingies and shorts.....ewwwwww
> I'm gonna go wash my hands for an hour.



I always wash my own gear...no way would I stay married if I subjected my lovely wife to that nastiness.



ZellyB said:


> I'm always fascinated when watching the Tour de France when they'll show a racer briefly who is clearly relieving himself while riding along.  I'm terrified of tipping over on my bike just going down the road.  I can't even imagine trying to accomplish that!



It's a skill, just don't go trying it on your bike trainer!


----------



## roxymama

So now I have to try to figure out how to politely ask over dinner "so do you ever pee yourself during races?"  It seems like such a romantic topic of conversation.   Although he is like a camel at sporting events.  He can go a whole hockey game never getting up and I'm running to the bathroom every single intermission.  So maybe I'm in the clear.


----------



## 2Tiggies

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Along the same line, not caring about how you wear stuff...I had an epiphany a couple of weeks ago when I realized that I no longer think twice about running errands in my running tights.  I was walking into the grocery store after a decent 10K run and wondered what people must think about a grown man walking around the store in tights.  As I was at the deli counter the lady that works there got into a long (like 10 minutes) conversation about running, telling me how she had just gotten back into it, etc.  She asked if I did races so I told her about how my wife and I just got back from doing Dopey, explained runDisney and so on.  Let's just say that her mind was blown that there were races at Disney...I always love that reaction!  I hope that I encouraged her to keep at it, she seemed pretty enthused about being able to run again.  And all this good conversation because a grown man wears tights to the grocery store



Oh that is so true!  We have really nosy neighbors and they have lots of security cameras on the front of their house. I make sure I do my warmups and drills at the end of our driveway so that they cameras pick me up. I think I'm beyond not caring ... I'm actually milking it for sport


----------



## opusone

CherieFran said:


> Weird long run yesterday. I am really struggling with my hands in the cold this winter. I even bought warmer gloves but nothing seems to do the trick. I had 19 miles on the schedule. It was mid-20s with wind chill in the teens when I set out. I had to bag it after 4 miles because my fingers hurt so bad even though I was wearing TWO pairs of gloves. The rest of my body felt fine but I couldn't  fathom being out for 2.5 more hours with my fingers like that. I came in and hopped on the treadmill in the gym for 6 more miles (so 10 total in the morning). About 6 hours after I finished the morning session, I went back out and did the last 9 miles, since temps had warmed to about 40. So I got all the miles in, just over the course of 9 hours instead of 3. If temperatures are that cold for my marathon next month, I'm going to be in big trouble. If anybody has gloves/hand-warming gear they love, I'm open to suggestions. I don't remember having such a big issue in previous winters.





Wendy98 said:


> I have issues with my hands also.  I have had Raynauds' for the past 5 years.  I have problems when I shop in frozen foods at the grocery.  My fingers will be "white" and numb for hours.  I lead a pace group for a spring marathon and the last 2 Saturday mornings have been awful for my hands.  It doesn't help that I have to carry a piece of paper with our route in one hand and a flashlight in the other (we start before sunrise although sun seems to be coming up earlier now).  My pace group is much slower than my typical pace and I am cold most of the run (and rest of the day).  I got warm yesterday when I stopped to go to the bathroom (thanks construction porta potty) and had to run hard to get back with my group.
> 
> I am going to get the hand warmers for next time.





PrincessV said:


> +1 for Hot Hands!! I also have Raynaud's and those heat packs have been a godsend for when I skied Up North and for cold runs here in FL. The key, though, is to get them out and warming early: they take a little time to get to full heating potential. And then if you can, sandwich them between layers - say a thin pair of knit gloves first, then Hot Hands, then another pair of gloves or mittens.



I have Raynaud's as well.  I used to use Hot Hands for both skiing and running when it got really cold.  For skiing, I now use these glove liners: http://us.itselectric.ca (this Canadian company is the only electric glove maker I found that uses a 12V battery in their heated glove liners which is important for both amount of heat as well as length of time before needing to recharge).  They are not cheap at all, but after my last ski trip, I have no regrets.

Since the 12V batteries are larger than 6V or 7V batteries (used in other heated gloves), these gloves allow for two ways of connecting the batteries.  The first is connecting the batteries directly in the cuffs of each glove.  This is the easiest method; however, the batteries are big and a little heavy, so the weight on your wrists may be a problem when running (although not bad when skiing).  They also provide a set of wires that connect the gloves together (run through your sleeves under your outermost layer).  They call this the StickMan extension wire.  With this wire, the battery (or two batteries if you'll be out longer) can be stored in a pocket of your running jacket (or a chest pocket if you have one).

So far, I have only used these heated glove liners once for running when it was really cold outside.  I just put the batteries in the cuffs.  It wasn't too bad, but I will likely try the body wiring next time.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I'll go to the bathroom anywhere, but I would stop running altogether before I would allow myself to pee down my leg. I am a hygiene nut. That would seriously disgust me.


----------



## LSUlakes

roxymama said:


> So now I have to try to figure out how to politely ask over dinner "so do you ever pee yourself during races?"  It seems like such a romantic topic of conversation.   Although he is like a camel at sporting events.  He can go a whole hockey game never getting up and I'm running to the bathroom every single intermission.  So maybe I'm in the clear.



You should probably wait until February 14 at dinner. Perfect topic during the dessert phase of the meal.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Here is the scenario, you are out for a run (could be a race) and suddenly nature calls. No "public" restrooms are anywhere near but you are approaching a construction site and see a port o potty. Do you use the port o potty? Since we are on the subject matter, will you use a businesses restroom in a similar situation? Worse case scenario... the bushes?



For #1, I will go anywhere if needed, although this usually isn't an issue for training runs or races half marathon or below.  For #2, this is a bigger problem.  I have used construction port-a-potties several times when desperate and far from home.  I assume I would go for a bush if absolutely necessary (i.e. only to prevent extra cargo in my shorts).  Fortunately, I haven't had to test this out.



CheapRunnerMike said:


> During a triathlon I have learned how to pee on the bike...I know, gross and way too much information. It's true though and there are all kinds of people doing it. I've even gone while running during an Ironman. There's so much sweat at that point that nobody would know, or care. Did I just turn the entire Disboards off of triathlons for good with this post? We are disgusting



Yes, I hate to admit it, but when I used to do triathlons (70.3 or longer), this was a great skill to learn.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I've noticed that every time I see a porta-potty here at construction sites and the like, it's padlocked. So I'll assume they aren't options. A business? Absolutely! I live in a touristy beach area, though, so people wandering into fast food places/gas stations/convenience stores/etc. asking to use a restroom aren't unusual. Bushes? In the woods, sure, but I live in one densely populated place: any bushes here were planted into someone's postage stamp-sized front yard, lol! So... no. All of this is mostly hypothetical, though, as my community has plenty of public restrooms available.


----------



## FFigawi

opusone said:


> Yes, I hate to admit it, but when I used to do triathlons (70.3 or longer), this was a great skill to learn.



It's an imperative skill to have if you want to place in your age group or qualify for Kona.


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> So now I have to try to figure out how to politely ask over dinner "so do you ever pee yourself during races?"  It seems like such a romantic topic of conversation.   Although he is like a camel at sporting events.  He can go a whole hockey game never getting up and I'm running to the bathroom every single intermission.  So maybe I'm in the clear.


hey, if you're doing the laundry in the roxy household, it's a fair question.


BuckeyeBama said:


> I'll go to the bathroom anywhere, but I would stop running altogether before I would allow myself to pee down my leg. I am a hygiene nut. That would seriously disgust me.


Agreed.  Time to hang up the ol' running shoes if that happens!


----------



## gjramsey

I do know several folks that tossed their running shoes very quickly after a marathon, since they relieved themselves during the race on the course.....


----------



## FFigawi

Speaking of going while on a bike, here's a valuable lesson in what happens if you stop instead...

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...me-cut-11-9km-time-trial-needed-toilet-310397


----------



## opusone

FFigawi said:


> . . . place in your age group or qualify for Kona.



I've never had either of these "problems" to worry about.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Here is the scenario, you are out for a run (could be a race) and suddenly nature calls. No "public" restrooms are anywhere near but you are approaching a construction site and see a port o potty. Do you use the port o potty? Since we are on the subject matter, will you use a businesses restroom in a similar situation? Worse case scenario... the bushes?


I try to plan runs along routes that have public restrooms. Failing that, I would rather use a business bathroom. If that's not an option, it would depend on how well covered the bushes are and how gross the port-a-potty is.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> @CheapRunnerMike, I think we need to work with @Keels and the other triathletes around here to see if we can find a fun race to all do together. Maybe an Olympic or 70.3?



Ironman Relay??


----------



## michigandergirl

MommaoffherRocker said:


> ATTQOTD: We aren't big football fans either, the game was on in the background as we went about our normal routine. However we did take the kids out for blizzards at DQ for dinner (parents of the year right here).
> 
> I ended up signing up for a race last minute this weekend, it was the Lap the Track 5k at the Daytona International Speedway. I am so glad I did because I walked away with a new PR of 36:34! I'm going to post more details in my journal for anyone interested.
> 
> @LSUlakes  can you please add yesterday's race when you get a chance, thanks!
> 05 - MommaoffherRocker- Lap the Track 5k (NG/36:34)



From one mama to another, I see absolutely nothing wrong with having ice cream for dinner every now & then! 

ATTQOTD: Yes, I have had to wee in the bushes a few times. The rail trail where I do my longs runs has a few bathrooms along my route, but they close them from November thru February, so it happens. Fortunately the trail doesn't get a whole lot of traffic in the dead of winter, so there's that - just me & the deer.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> Here is the scenario, you are out for a run (could be a race) and suddenly nature calls. No "public" restrooms are anywhere near but you are approaching a construction site and see a port o potty. Do you use the port o potty? Since we are on the subject matter, will you use a businesses restroom in a similar situation? Worse case scenario... the bushes?


LOL!! ANY and ALL of the above. If I need "to go", then I really have no shame. Public washrooms and porto-potties are totally fair game, but if nature is all that is available...


----------



## LSUlakes

crazy weather in south Louisiana and heading to Mississippi. stay safe out there folks. Multiple tornadoes being reported.


----------



## jmasgat

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Here is the scenario, you are out for a run (could be a race) and suddenly nature calls. No "public" restrooms are anywhere near but you are approaching a construction site and see a port o potty. Do you use the port o potty? Since we are on the subject matter, will you use a businesses restroom in a similar situation? Worse case scenario... the bushes?



Funny I was just thinking about this on my long run Sunday--probably because I had an "incident" a few week back. I decided that is I had to, I would definitely use a port o potty, and also thought that based on where I run, I should carry my Starbucks card with me.  I would buy a coffee for someone in line and use the bathroom.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

BuckeyeBama said:


> I'll go to the bathroom anywhere, but I would stop running altogether before I would allow myself to pee down my leg. I am a hygiene nut. That would seriously disgust me.





Ariel484 said:


> Agreed.  Time to hang up the ol' running shoes if that happens!



Ah, live a little...and make sure you aren't riding/running downwind  

I've heard plenty of stories about pro triathletes (men AND women) who have discouraged fellow triathletes from holding their wheel a little too close by firing off a warning squirt...now that is gross.


----------



## LSUfan4444

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I've heard plenty of stories about pro triathletes (men AND women) who have discouraged fellow triathletes from holding their wheel a little too close by firing off a warning squirt...now that is gross.



While i've never used it as a weapon, I don't usually stop in tri's for #1.  I'll walk it into an aid station, let it go then splash some water on me and keep on going.
On the bike, well...it just kind of goes where it goes. After IMCHOO last yea I forgot to wash my bike shoes after the race and left them in a plastic bag until I got home the following week....that was the end of those shoes.


----------



## Ariel484

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Ah, live a little...and make sure you aren't riding/running downwind
> 
> I've heard plenty of stories about pro triathletes (men AND women) who have discouraged fellow triathletes from holding their wheel a little too close by firing off a warning squirt...now that is gross.


Reading the phrase "warning squirt" just made me shiver.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Okay, bike racing is now officially off my list. Just, no.


----------



## Anisum

I had been hoping to do a tri this summer and see if I wanted to do a longer one but now I'm rethinking this decision. Biking sounds gross.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUfan4444 said:


> While i've never used it as a weapon, I don't usually stop in tri's for #1.  I'll walk it into an aid station, let it go then splash some water on me and keep on going.
> On the bike, well...it just kind of goes where it goes. After IMCHOO last yea I forgot to wash my bike shoes after the race and left them in a plastic bag until I got home the following week....that was the end of those shoes.



I always feel bad for the volunteers in T2 that take your bike from you...gloves or not, eww 



Ariel484 said:


> Reading the phrase "warning squirt" just made me shiver.





BuckeyeBama said:


> Okay, bike racing is now officially off my list. Just, no.





Anisum said:


> I had been hoping to do a tri this summer and see if I wanted to do a longer one but now I'm rethinking this decision. Biking sounds gross.



No seriously, triathlon is so much fun!  Yeah, I'm a terrible recruiter...


----------



## Ariel484

@CheapRunnerMike 

 <-- in case of *shudder* "warning squirt"


----------



## Keels

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I always feel bad for the volunteers in T2 that take your bike from you...gloves or not, eww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously, triathlon is so much fun!  Yeah, I'm a terrible recruiter...



I will let my bladder burst and I will die before I'll ever pee myself. EVER.


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> I will let my bladder burst and I will die before I'll ever pee myself. EVER.


I once read a book that said it wasn't worth soiling yourself unless you were going to win the race because of it.


----------



## Keels

Anisum said:


> I once read a book that said it wasn't worth soiling yourself unless you were going to win the race because of it.



Sounds like a damn good book to me.


----------



## croach

Anisum said:


> I once read a book that said it wasn't worth soiling yourself unless you were going to win the race because of it.



If you aren't afraid of very gross things, google "guy who crapped himself running". He better have run the race. Also it might make peeing yourself not seem so bad.

I actually feel very bad for this guy because some jerk like me always references the picture during these type of discussions.


----------



## ZellyB

croach said:


> If you aren't afraid of very gross things, google "guy who crapped himself running". He better have run the race. Also it might make peeing yourself not seem so bad.
> 
> I actually feel very bad for this guy because some jerk like me always references the picture during these type of discussions.



Saying right here and now I will NEVER google that phrase.  I don't even want to think about what that must look like.


----------



## croach

ZellyB said:


> Saying right here and now I will NEVER google that phrase.  I don't even want to think about what that must look like.



There was no way I was posting the picture.


----------



## Anisum

ZellyB said:


> Saying right here and now I will NEVER google that phrase.  I don't even want to *think* about what that must look like.


I wasn't going to think about it until you mentioned not thinking about it. Luckily I still haven't googled that phrase.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

croach said:


> If you aren't afraid of very gross things, google "guy who crapped himself running". He better have run the race. Also it might make peeing yourself not seem so bad.
> 
> I actually feel very bad for this guy because some jerk like me always references the picture during these type of discussions.



I believe I was unfortunate enough to see that picture on one of my facebook running groups... they did not show the same level of decency as you have shown here! hahaha. I will not be googling that to verify that it is indeed the same picture. I am good with thinking that it is and now trying to erase the image that is now in my head again....... great, thanks for that.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Anisum said:


> I once read a book that said it wasn't worth soiling yourself unless you were going to win the race because of it.



Lies!



croach said:


> There was no way I was posting the picture.



Ugh, I know the picture...it's horrible


----------



## roxymama

I have confirmation of no tri-pee-pants in my household!  Hallelujah.

There is a duathlon hubby is doing at an indoor track in Feb.  I am guessing it will be a no-no on stationary bikes


----------



## opusone

Keels said:


> I will let my bladder burst and I will die before I'll ever pee myself. EVER.



But, if your bladder bursts, aren't you in effect peeing yourself?


----------



## ZellyB

opusone said:


> But, if your bladder bursts, aren't you in effect peeing yourself?



This topic is close to approaching the "why is my butt cold when I run" level.


----------



## camaker

opusone said:


> But, if your bladder bursts, aren't you in effect peeing yourself?



Just on the inside.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I just used a construction porta potty Saturday morning during my pace group run.  Coffee + 14 degrees + much slower pace than I run=bladder overload.  I am pacing for a full marathon and my co leader who is pacing the half both looked at that porta potty like an oasis in the desert.  I think hearing me talking about having to go made him have to go.  I would use a potty in a business if I had to.  Bushes?  Without a doubt--cleaner than a porta potty.

When I run at my regular paces and in races, I never have to go.  I sweat out any spare liquid in my body.

I have never done a race on my bike, just long rides.  I have used bushes and porta potties.  If I was racing?  I would definitely think about going on the bike although I doubt I would be able to.  I don't think I could relax to let go!


----------



## camaker

@LSUlakes could you please add the following to the race calendar for me when you get a chance?  Thanks!

01 - camaker - Disneyland 5k (NG / N/A)
02 - camaker - Disneyland 10k (NG / N/A)
03 - camaker - Disneyland Half Marathon (NG /N/A)


----------



## LSUlakes

ZellyB said:


> Saying right here and now I will NEVER google that phrase.  I don't even want to think about what that must look like.



I've seen the picture a long time ago if we are talking about the guy with I think red singlet.... I had to find it again a few months ago for reference as part of a inside joke with some friends. I remember they had a follow up story with the guy... so I looked it up and can confirm the shirt is red. Below is the story (pictures not included). Follow up story is dated 1/23/15. Happy reading!

_Years after Swedish distance runner Mikael Ekvall bad word his shorts in the midst of a half-marathon, his photo still shows up on Facebook. You might've seen it with a "fail" caption or a demotivational poster—played-out viral image formats that were de rigueur at the time—or in any number of "world's most embarrassing photos" compilations. Clearly, people still haven't gotten over Ekvall's uncomfortable grimace and the liquified bad word trickling down his legs.

Micke Ekvall seems to have gotten over it, though. The runner who was once saddled with the nickname "bajsmannen" ("poop man") finished that 2008 race, the Göteborg half-marathon, in 21st place. In a post-race interview, a reporter asked him, "Did you ever consider stopping to clean off?"

"No, I'd lose time," he explained, "If you quit once, it's easy to do it again and again and again. It becomes a habit."

"Despite the enormous problems with stomach cramps that lasted between two and 12 kilometers, Micke completed his goal," Swedish site Jesper.nu reported, "He did fine with [a time of] 1:09:43 and came in a creditable 21st. This is despite the misery! Imagine what he could accomplish without a bad stomach."

The poop man, now 25 years old, has accomplished quite a bit since then. He ran the same race the following year, placing 9th. He went on to set a Swedish national record at the Copenhagen half-marathon in 2014, and represented Sweden at the European Athletic Championships.

Ekvall's story is truly an inspirational one: Never quit. If you can live down running around in public with your own feces streaming off your bare legs, you can live down practically anything. Either that or never, ever, leave the house, because anything you do could go horribly wrong and everyone is looking at you.

Whatever. It's up to each of us to receive the poop man's wisdom in our own way.
_
*Edited some content because I do not want to get banned. *


----------



## Miranda

Re: the guy who crapped himself running... I always watch the Boston Marathon live.  I remember watching the year that Uta Pippig was pooping and having her period all over the place.  I can't imagine being the race leader and knowing that all these tv cameras are on me the whole race and I have poop and blood running all over myself.


----------



## LSUlakes

Miranda said:


> Re: the guy who crapped himself running... I always watch the Boston Marathon live.  I remember watching the year that Uta Pippig was pooping and having her period all over the place.  I can't imagine being the race leader and knowing that all these tv cameras are on me the whole race and I have poop and blood running all over myself.



Missed that one, and I think I have seen enough poop for today, so I am going to pass on google search for that one.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Just saw this on the Canadian Running FB feed and had to pass it along...fitting for today's QOTD.

http://runningmagazine.ca/11-dirty-little-secrets-runners-hate-admitting/

*3. Your best running partner has seen you pee.*
You know you’re good friends when… Hey, nature calls on those Sunday morning long runs and there isn’t always a public washroom available.


----------



## Barca33Runner

So, uh, this escalated pretty quickly.


----------



## Mickey Momma

And to think, you all were laughing about my Cottonelle wipe!


----------



## roxymama

Tomorrow's topic of the day...snot rockets!  I need your wisdom and guidance.


(j/k...please dear god know that I am kidding)


----------



## LSUlakes

I'm starting to think my questions must be a little boring as todays was a suggestion from someone. lol @roxymama, may have to make it happen tomorrow, or maybe next week. I think one discussion a week about body fluids should be sufficient...


----------



## Baloo in MI

LSUlakes said:


> Had no idea you are part of the Who Dat Nation! I'm not a big NFL fan, but do watch some games for FF reasons. DW is from NOLA and is a big Saints fan so we do watch the games, but I usually fall asleep shortly after kickoff and wake up with 2 minutes or so to go to watch the Saints do what they do best... I am also discouraged by the fact they refuse to draft any player from LSU. If they did I would have a little more interest. However, I was like you cheering on Patriots.


Life time, and long suffering fan.  With the exception of the early 90's, 2000 and the few years before and after the Super Bowl the rest has been rough. Long live Drew Brees and can the Saints please draft some defensive players!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Baloo in MI said:


> Life time, and long suffering fan.  With the exception of the early 90's, 2000 and the few years before and after the Super Bowl the rest has been rough. Long live Drew Brees and can the Saints please draft some defensive players!


There are a ton of great defensive players from Alabama coming out this year.


----------



## Baloo in MI

BuckeyeBama said:


> There are a ton of great defensive players from Alabama coming out this year.


Sign'em up!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:
To keep it simple, when nature calls I do what I have to!  On long trail runs I keep a #2 kit in my hydration pack.  I have used it and will again I am sure.


----------



## Keels

opusone said:


> But, if your bladder bursts, aren't you in effect peeing yourself?





camaker said:


> Just on the inside.



Points for @camaker!!


----------



## PCFriar80

Barca33Runner said:


> So, uh, this escalated pretty quickly.


Yep.  No dinner for me tonight.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Tomorrow's topic of the day...snot rockets!  I need your wisdom and guidance.



http://www.runnersworld.com/running-tips/5-steps-to-the-perfect-snot-rocket

Also, for anyone who watched the Olympics last summer, the lead race walker had some GI issues but never stopped either. He finished fourth.


----------



## Ariel484

Running is gross, y'all. 


ZellyB said:


> Saying right here and now I will NEVER google that phrase.  I don't even want to think about what that must look like.


I know the picture. Definitely do not Google.


----------



## dmross

Oh I laughed all the way through that one. I'll admit to suggesting the question, because I am a runner who plans out my routes based on potential need for stops. My Garmin routes are pock marked with little curlicues all over town. It's just how I am. Saturday I came on an unlocked porta potty in an adjoining neighborhood and it was like a gift from the gods!  I was feeling weird and alone until tonight. Thank you, running community, thank you. Biking community?  I'll continue to admire you from afar.


----------



## bananabean

I think tomorrow's QOTD needs to be "Who has decided to never do a triathlon?"


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Ironman Relay??



How about an Olympic relay in my home state? I did this with my father and my brother in 2011, and it was a blast! Great organization, and the free beer and lobster make for one of the best post-race parties anywhere.

Lobsterman

A few half distance races also offer relays:

Chicago
Maine 70.3
Austin 70.3


----------



## McNs

Oh this is getting so funny! The family are looking at me weirdly as I cackle away, and I don't know if I can explain it to them...

In all seriousness, perfecting the snot rocket is a useful skill - having that detritus up there is impeding the airflow not to mention the distraction. Clearing it out good and proper can instantly improve a run!

And fortunatelty other aforementioned issues aren't a problem for me. Bladder is pretty strong, nearly got caught out with unforseen stomach issues but thankfully was close enough to home to avoid an Ekvall incident.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> How about an Olympic relay in my home state? I did this with my father and my brother in 2011, and it was a blast! Great organization, and the free beer and lobster make for one of the best post-race parties anywhere.
> 
> Lobsterman
> 
> A few half distance races also offer relays:
> 
> Chicago
> Maine 70.3
> Austin 70.3



You had me at beer and lobster.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> You had me at beer and lobster.



^^This is why we're pals


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> How about an Olympic relay in my home state? I did this with my father and my brother in 2011, and it was a blast! Great organization, and the free beer and lobster make for one of the best post-race parties anywhere.
> 
> Lobsterman
> 
> A few half distance races also offer relays:
> 
> Chicago
> Maine 70.3
> Austin 70.3



I've heard of Lobsterman, it sounds fun.  Think I saw it in Triathlete Magazine on one of those "races you need to do" lists.  I've always wanted to do Chicago as well...I love that city.  Not sure the timing works very well for me though, as these races pretty much wrap around 70.3 Worlds.  I am trying to get there so my Fall schedule is entirely in flux.


----------



## jmasgat

FFigawi said:


> How about an Olympic relay in my home state? I did this with my father and my brother in 2011, and it was a blast! Great organization, and the free beer and lobster make for one of the best post-race parties anywhere.
> 
> Lobsterman



Love the picture of Dave McGillivray on their home page (under Participate as an Individual). Such a great guy.  Went all "fan-girl" when I saw him once at a race (can't remember when)


----------



## Ariel484

I just want to say that while I always enjoy this thread, yesterday was special in its own way.  Thanks for the entertainment, all! 

EDIT: And yes I realize that it's weird to use the "group hug" emoji in response to a day of talking about peeing on the bike, in the bushes, etc., but it just seems like the right thing to do, and I am not ashamed.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?

ATTQOTD: I have a few specific goals that I hope to achieve through running. The fist is to live a healthy lifestyle. My second goal is a multi-part goal, as in I must achieve steps along the way to get the prize. I want a BQ, and to follow that up with a run at Boston. There are many steps to getting their, I must live a healthy lifestyle (work in progress) and improve my running. I have goal times for the 5k, 10k, half, ect that will be indicators that I am heading towards a BQ. So in my quest for a BQ I will achieve all the little goals along the way to BQ. Once I get it... I've played the moment in my head many times before, just like some people play the game "what would I do if I won the lotto". I imagine that I will do it on my home course, and since it's not a huge race they often call out your name (or try) as you cross the finish line. If they see that you earned a BQ, they will acknowledge that as well. As I am crossing the line and hear my name with LSUlakes coming in with a BQ I see a lot of happiness. Seeing my little ones and DW and thanking them for allowing me to go on all those long weekend long runs and big hugs. I think a bottle of something should be popped to honor the event and then of course at some point letting my fellow DIS friends know how it went. I also think the whole thing will be a emotional event because I'm a sappy kinda guy. Like Rapunzel who wants to see the lanterns, I've got a dream.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Right now my goal is to get/stay healthy...something I have been working on for a year+ now, sigh.  I have been struggling since I had a major (to me) flare-up of sciatica at the beginning of last year...still feeling some lingering effects from that and it's getting old! So I think once I go awhile feeling good and not worrying that I will hurt myself, I'll feel relieved more than anything.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have a few specific goals that I hope to achieve through running. The fist is to live a healthy lifestyle. My second goal is a multi-part goal, as in I must achieve steps along the way to get the prize. I want a BQ, and to follow that up with a run at Boston. There are many steps to getting their, I must live a healthy lifestyle (work in progress) and improve my running. I have goal times for the 5k, 10k, half, ect that will be indicators that I am heading towards a BQ. So in my quest for a BQ I will achieve all the little goals along the way to BQ. Once I get it... I've played the moment in my head many times before, just like some people play the game "what would I do if I won the lotto". I imagine that I will do it on my home course, and since it's not a huge race they often call out your name (or try) as you cross the finish line. If they see that you earned a BQ, they will acknowledge that as well. As I am crossing the line and hear my name with LSUlakes coming in with a BQ I see a lot of happiness. Seeing my little ones and DW and thanking them for allowing me to go on all those long weekend long runs and big hugs. I think a bottle of something should be popped to honor the event and then of course at some point letting my fellow DIS friends know how it went. I also think the whole thing will be a emotional event because I'm a sappy kinda guy. Like Rapunzel who wants to see the lanterns, I've got a dream.



 

*I have dreams, like you, no, really!
Just much less touchy-feely.*

LOL!  

I too share the dream and ambition of a BQ.  It's something I've been chasing since I started in the summer of 2012.  This year will just be another step in the process and we'll see how close I can get in October 2017.  While the BQ time is 3:05, I'm aiming to break 3 hours.  Each training day and race has been a small stepping stone.  I've learned a lot along the way and treasure the journey as much as the achievement.  I have lived that moment in my head thousands of times and like you I imagine I will be an emotional mess.  I've got other goals as well, but getting a BQ has always been at the top of my list.  We'll get there @LSUlakes and that day will be glorious!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?



As I told a guy I know (who I see sometimes when I'm out running and is very encouraging to me) ... my goal is to not fall.
Beyond that ... runDisney coast-to-coast. I'm hoping that once I achieve that goal, I'll feel a sense of accomplishment that I love so much that it makes me want to keep doing it! I'm probably a few years away from that (I had hoped to do it in 2018, but that was before some financial setbacks), but it's still a goal that I think about often.


----------



## roxymama

To get all philosiphical with myself:  I think my goal is to prove to myself that I have worth and value still.  I'm not 20 anymore; I look different and my body acts differently than it used to.  I'm a working mom now and that changes how people perceive me in my career.  My "adventures" are limited now.
Don't get me wrong...I LOVE LOVE LOVE being a mom & I'm digging this age...BUT running basically is my way of saying "I can still do great things, my body can still do great things, I am capable of More"
So the More just keeps changing as I keep on with journey.  Sometimes its speed, sometimes its distance, sometimes its just getting off the couch.

So I guess that got kind of deep.


----------



## Miranda

FFigawi said:


> How about an Olympic relay in my home state? I did this with my father and my brother in 2011, and it was a blast! Great organization, and the free beer and lobster make for one of the best post-race parties anywhere.
> 
> Lobsterman
> 
> A few half distance races also offer relays:
> 
> Chicago
> Maine 70.3
> Austin 70.3


Pumpkinman has sprint relay, 70.3 relay, and aquabike (swim/bike only) options this year, too.  If a full roast turkey dinner (turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, cranberry sauce, stuffing, squash, rolls, pumpkin pie, apple crisp) afterwards is more of your thing than lobster.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?


My biggest goal this year was to run a marathon. I did that. My next goal is to find a half to improve my proof of time for Dopey 2018. It is a measurable goal as whatever race I end up doing won't have character stops and such so I should save about 15 minutes off alone there. Once that goal is met I will feel better about my proof of time and my possible placement in Dopey 2018.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?



I guess my main goal is time related, but not in the normal sense.  I would like to run for a long time... well into old age.  I guess it's measurable, since every year that passes by is a year closer to my goal.  I do have other goals to improve times on specific race distances, but that's just competition with myself, and there isn't really an end-goal for those.


----------



## roxymama

I think I went too deep on my answer!  
I'd say the current goal is to finish my half marathon with a side-helping of feeling good and not dying.  I'm trying to stick hard and fast to my training plan to help that "feeling good, not dying" part.  I anticipate crying like a baby on the home stretch and eating a lot of bad for me disneyland snacks afterwards with a huge grin on my face.


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?



About that whole BQing thing, I hope you all get there, LSUlakes and DopeyBadger, and everyone else who's striving to go above and beyond what they thought they could do.  It's an amazing feeling!  I still remember the first time I did, at the 2013 Richmond Marathon, on my birthday, and exactly one year after my first marathon, the 2012 Richmond Marathon.  I ran 3:56 for my first and thought I'd maybe get down to sub-3:45, but qualifying for Boston wasn't a serious possibility.  I wasn't THAT kind of runner, and I certainly wasn't THAT kind of marathon runner!  Still, I kept running, adding more miles and slowly picking up some speed.  Then early the following spring, I ran a pancake-flat 5K and got a time that stunned me - it was nearly two minutes below my current PR, and it was beyond what I thought I'd ever do in the 5K.  I went home and plugged my time into a race predictor, and it said if I maintained that level of speed for a marathon, I could BQ!  That spring, I decided to make BQing the following fall my goal.  

I did some research and picked the Hanson Advanced plan as my guide.  I followed it religiously and kept dropping the weight I'd started running to lose.  On race day in November 2013, I was as light and fit as I'd ever been.  Still, the day started poorly.  We'd parked far away, and a torrential rain storm had come in, soaking me to the bone on a 40 degree day.  Standing in the corral, I was cold, wet, and anxious.  For the first several miles, I felt awful and was sure this race was going to be a disaster.  Finally, around Mile 8, I finally began to relax and find my rhythm.  I started to feel better and by 13.1, I was dead-on pace to nail a sub-3:20 (BQ was 3:25 for my age group).  The final 10K was a struggle (when isn't it in a marathon?), but I knew the course and the downhill finish.  My brother had said he'd drive down to see me finish, and just as I was entering the final .2, I saw him cheering for me.  I knew a BQ was in the bag and I let out an incredible scream of joy and relief.  It was truly an amazing experience, and I hope many of you get to experience the same one of these days.  

As for current goals, living a healthier life is always the most important.  Last year I achieved two of my three lifetime time goals (sub-19 5K and sub-3:15 marathon), but I still haven't done a sub-1:30 half, so there's that.  There are a bunch more marathons I'd like to run just for fun (no time goals), and I'm doing two of them this year (Boston and Chicago).  One goal which has given me great joy is getting others into running.  I've gotten so many friends and family to give it a try, and it's been a huge thrill watching them achieve things they never thought they could do.  It's really inspiring to be a part of something like that.  I've got 10 family members coming down to WDW Marathon Weekend in 2018, and at least two (maybe more?) will be running a full marathon for the first time.  It will be great.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?



My goal is to maintain weight loss and stay healthy and active.  There really is not an end point to that goal.  I'd like to progress and continue to improve my speed, as well, if possible.  Unfortunately, an adult lifetime of being overweight both with and without sports is now catching up to me as things start to break randomly.  The good news is that the chondromalacia in my knee that was bothering me prior to and at Marathon Weekend has resolved and is not bothering me any more.

There is bad news, though, to vent for a moment.  At the same time the chondromalacia cropped up around last Thanksgiving, I started having some pains in my abdominal/groin region, especially when doing core exercises.  I chalked it up to having strained a muscle or something.  It never got better and has been worsening recently and I have to wear compression shorts/tights with abdominal compression to run comfortably.  A brief visit to the doctor at work has diagnosed an inguinal hernia.  Yay!  Surgery in my future.  I've got halfs coming up in March and April and an 11 day trip to Europe in April, as well.  Do I address it now and miss the races or wait til I get back from Europe?  If I can wait til then my running schedule is clear until DLH in September, so plenty of recovery time.  Doctor told me I'd be able to run two weeks or so after surgery.  Just frustrated at this point!


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> I think I went too deep on my answer!
> I'd say the current goal is to finish my half marathon with a side-helping of feeling good and not dying.  I'm trying to stick hard and fast to my training plan to help that "feeling good, not dying" part.  I anticipate crying like a baby on the home stretch and eating a lot of bad for me disneyland snacks afterwards with a huge grin on my face.


I appreciate that you posted that (that = your original answer), FWIW.   You articulated a few things that I sort of fear when it comes to thinking about having kids.


----------



## BikeFan

roxymama said:


> To get all philosiphical with myself:  I think my goal is to prove to myself that I have worth and value still.  I'm not 20 anymore; I look different and my body acts differently than it used to.  I'm a working mom now and that changes how people perceive me in my career.  My "adventures" are limited now.
> Don't get me wrong...I LOVE LOVE LOVE being a mom & I'm digging this age...BUT running basically is my way of saying "I can still do great things, my body can still do great things, I am capable of More"
> So the More just keeps changing as I keep on with journey.  Sometimes its speed, sometimes its distance, sometimes its just getting off the couch.
> 
> So I guess that got kind of deep.



Priscilla Welch won the 1987 NYC Marathon at age 42.  Not won her age group, not won the Masters category - she was the first female overall, and she didn't even start running until her late 20s.  You are indeed capable of great and amazing things.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

camaker said:


> My goal is to maintain weight loss and stay healthy and active.  There really is not an end point to that goal.  I'd like to progress and continue to improve my speed, as well, if possible.  Unfortunately, an adult lifetime of being overweight both with and without sports is now catching up to me as things start to break randomly.  The good news is that the chondromalacia in my knee that was bothering me prior to and at Marathon Weekend has resolved and is not bothering me any more.
> 
> There is bad news, though, to vent for a moment.  At the same time the chondromalacia cropped up around last Thanksgiving, I started having some pains in my abdominal/groin region, especially when doing core exercises.  I chalked it up to having strained a muscle or something.  It never got better and has been worsening recently and I have to wear compression shorts/tights with abdominal compression to run comfortably.  A brief visit to the doctor at work has diagnosed an inguinal hernia.  Yay!  Surgery in my future.  I've got halfs coming up in March and April and an 11 day trip to Europe in April, as well.  Do I address it now and miss the races or wait til I get back from Europe?  If I can wait til then my running schedule is clear until DLH in September, so plenty of recovery time.  Doctor told me I'd be able to run two weeks or so after surgery.  Just frustrated at this point!


Don't know what kind of pain you are feeling, but I would want to make sure that I was feeling good for a trip to Europe...that would be my priority, not the races.  You can probably find other HM's to run once you're healthy.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am running my first marathon this year (November) and my goal is to finish. The longest I have ever run is 14 miles, so I have a long way to go with my training, but I am mainly hoping to remain injury free. I have only been running about a year and a half, so I am not going for speed or time. My other goal is to run 1,500 miles this year. I did 1,087 last year so I think it is manageable. I think it would be amazing to one day qualify for Boston, but that is a long shot at this point. Never say never though


----------



## roxymama

Ariel484 said:


> I appreciate that you posted that (that = your original answer), FWIW.   You articulated a few things that I sort of fear when it comes to thinking about having kids.


Thanks Ariel...it's hard to be outwardly honest sometimes because I fear people will jump all over me for "not loving being a mom"...but it couldn't be farther from the truth.  I just have had some growing pains in "finding myself" again and it helps the older my kiddo gets and the more we are learning how to make new adventures together.  
Then again, last night I basically bribed her to sit and cuddle with me for almost an hour and went to the gym at 9pm because I wanted my cuddle time.  So it goes back and forth wanting my own time and then wanting my kiddo time.  It's a see-saw.  I'm glad I can be honest here.  Running feels selfish sometimes, but I think it's been super healthy for me to be selfish a little bit


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My goals are simple - health, fitness and provide a good role model for my children. I run as much with my family and my friends as I do by myself anymore. 

I went for a 3.5 mile run with my 20 year old son today. Really, it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Thanks Ariel...it's hard to be outwardly honest sometimes because I fear people will jump all over me for "not loving being a mom"...but it couldn't be farther from the truth.  I just have had some growing pains in "finding myself" again and it helps the older my kiddo gets and the more we are learning how to make new adventures together.



Finding yourself is very important. You can't be a great mom unless you're a great you first.


----------



## camaker

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Don't know what kind of pain you are feeling, but I would want to make sure that I was feeling good for a trip to Europe...that would be my priority, not the races.  You can probably find other HM's to run once you're healthy.



You're right, of course.  The two I'm registered for in March and April have no deferral or refund options and the cheap part of me doesn't want the entry fees to go to waste!


----------



## LSUlakes

BikeFan said:


> About that whole BQing thing, I hope you all get there, LSUlakes and DopeyBadger, and everyone else who's striving to go above and beyond what they thought they could do.  It's an amazing feeling!  I still remember the first time I did, at the 2013 Richmond Marathon, on my birthday, and exactly one year after my first marathon, the 2012 Richmond Marathon.  I ran 3:56 for my first and thought I'd maybe get down to sub-3:45, but qualifying for Boston wasn't a serious possibility.  I wasn't THAT kind of runner, and I certainly wasn't THAT kind of marathon runner!  Still, I kept running, adding more miles and slowly picking up some speed.  Then early the following spring, I ran a pancake-flat 5K and got a time that stunned me - it was nearly two minutes below my current PR, and it was beyond what I thought I'd ever do in the 5K.  I went home and plugged my time into a race predictor, and it said if I maintained that level of speed for a marathon, I could BQ!  That spring, I decided to make BQing the following fall my goal.
> 
> I did some research and picked the Hanson Advanced plan as my guide.  I followed it religiously and kept dropping the weight I'd started running to lose.  On race day in November 2013, I was as light and fit as I'd ever been.  Still, the day started poorly.  We'd parked far away, and a torrential rain storm had come in, soaking me to the bone on a 40 degree day.  Standing in the corral, I was cold, wet, and anxious.  For the first several miles, I felt awful and was sure this race was going to be a disaster.  Finally, around Mile 8, I finally began to relax and find my rhythm.  I started to feel better and by 13.1, I was dead-on pace to nail a sub-3:20 (BQ was 3:25 for my age group).  The final 10K was a struggle (when isn't it in a marathon?), but I knew the course and the downhill finish.  My brother had said he'd drive down to see me finish, and just as I was entering the final .2, I saw him cheering for me.  I knew a BQ was in the bag and I let out an incredible scream of joy and relief.  It was truly an amazing experience, and I hope many of you get to experience the same one of these days.
> 
> As for current goals, living a healthier life is always the most important.  Last year I achieved two of my three lifetime time goals (sub-19 5K and sub-3:15 marathon), but I still haven't done a sub-1:30 half, so there's that.  There are a bunch more marathons I'd like to run just for fun (no time goals), and I'm doing two of them this year (Boston and Chicago).  One goal which has given me great joy is getting others into running.  I've gotten so many friends and family to give it a try, and it's been a huge thrill watching them achieve things they never thought they could do.  It's really inspiring to be a part of something like that.  I've got 10 family members coming down to WDW Marathon Weekend in 2018, and at least two (maybe more?) will be running a full marathon for the first time.  It will be great.



Thanks for sharing. I have a long way to go compared to @DopeyBadger who has a serious shot at getting their this year. It could be a longer road for me as I do not have a marathon planned for 2017 and probably 2018. My next opportunity will be January of 2019. We have a little one due in August thats going to limit how much training I can do for a winter race for the 2017/2018 marathon season around here. Maybe the baby will sleep all night and things work out where I can train enough, but I am not going to get my hopes up on that happening. BTW, would you like me to include you on the list in the OP for Boston and Chicago?


----------



## BikeFan

roxymama said:


> Thanks Ariel...it's hard to be outwardly honest sometimes because I fear people will jump all over me for "not loving being a mom"...but it couldn't be farther from the truth.  I just have had some growing pains in "finding myself" again and it helps the older my kiddo gets and the more we are learning how to make new adventures together.
> Then again, last night I basically bribed her to sit and cuddle with me for almost an hour and went to the gym at 9pm because I wanted my cuddle time.  So it goes back and forth wanting my own time and then wanting my kiddo time.  It's a see-saw.  I'm glad I can be honest here.  Running feels selfish sometimes, but I think it's been super healthy for me to be selfish a little bit



We've got 4 kids, so I can relate.  I don't see my running to be selfish at all - as a parent, you're demonstrating all kinds of great lessons when you exercise.  Lessons like live a healthy life, stay active, set goals and stick with those goals when the going gets tough, focus on the long-term even if it means sacrificing short-term comfort, etc.  The example you set as a parent is as important as the words you say, and I think running or another exercise is a great example for your kids.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: My goal was to run my first marathon in under 6 hours. I did finish the marathon, but did not meet my time goal. Since then I have revised my goal to finish in 5:30 or under. I am signed up for Dopey and will spend this year trying to meet that goal. It would be a huge accomplishment, for me, as it would require taking at least 45 minutes off my time. But I feel like my training last year, while it did get me there, was not what I wanted it to be. Other things that meeting that goal will require will be to drop a little more weight. I am almost at my goal weight, so yay for that! I am already eating healthier 90% of the time and I get at least 8 hours of sleep a night most nights. For me that makes a huge difference in my endurance. I am also working on my core, to hopefully prevent another IT band issue. It is back at 100% now - I was able to run 3.1 miles last night with no pain and a 12:30 average with negative splits. For me that's fantastic. This time last year I was at 12:03 average and really feel like my marathon training slowed my pace so much! So I feel like I am on the right track to meet my goal.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> To get all philosiphical with myself:  I think my goal is to prove to myself that I have worth and value still.  I'm not 20 anymore; I look different and my body acts differently than it used to.  I'm a working mom now and that changes how people perceive me in my career.  My "adventures" are limited now.
> Don't get me wrong...I LOVE LOVE LOVE being a mom & I'm digging this age...BUT running basically is my way of saying "I can still do great things, my body can still do great things, I am capable of More"
> So the More just keeps changing as I keep on with journey.  Sometimes its speed, sometimes its distance, sometimes its just getting off the couch.
> 
> So I guess that got kind of deep.




I also really appreciate this, so thank you for sharing!   Being a younger, married woman, navigating my life/career when we decide to have kids is definitely something that I am consistently thinking about.


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> Thanks for sharing. I have a long way to go compared to @DopeyBadger who has a serious shot at getting their this year. It could be a longer road for me as I do not have a marathon planned for 2017 and probably 2018. My next opportunity will be January of 2019. We have a little one due in August thats going to limit how much training I can do for a winter race for the 2017/2018 marathon season around here. Maybe the baby will sleep all night and things work out where I can train enough, but I am not going to get my hopes up on that happening. BTW, would you like me to include you on the list in the OP for Boston and Chicago?



Sure, you can put me on the list.  As for getting a BQ, best wishes and stick with it!  At least the BAA generously gives us more time as we age, so there's no rush.  There's a cumulative effect to your training, so every mile is going to help in the future.  Congratulations on the new arrival and enjoy your time with your little one!  

As for DopeyBadger, that one's going to be fun to watch!    He looks well on his way to sub-3!


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: My main running goal nowadays is just to run.  I miss my long runs and faster speeds, but I just can't push like I used to.  Unfortunately (or fortunately), every time I hit a goal, I always have a bit of disappointment because I always think I could have run faster.  I was secretly hoping to start marathon training and BQing in maybe 1-1.5 years after a half (now bagged) in February.  All these things will be on the backburner for a few years.  

@roxymama - I totally get where you're coming from.  Sometimes it feels as soon as you become a mom, that's all everyone sees you as and you lose all your identity.  I was talking with another mom and was telling her that's probably why I run so much.  I still work part time and have my degree/title, but it's female dominated and very "mom-ish", however it's all just accoutrements anyways.  I do feel like I fight for my identity constantly, but I realize I'm not my 20 year old self and I change and mature anyways.  It's all about carving out a sense of who you are now and it does include being a mom, but also being well rounded - be it other activities, work, charity, etc.  I find talking to other adults about subjects that do not revolve around the kids to be very helpful!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: My immediate goal is to finish my 1st half healthy and strong. After that, it's time to get back down to a sub 30min 5K- I think half marathon training has made me slower. I would also ultimately like to run a sub 60 min 10K and sub 2:30 HM (if the 1st one doesn't kill me...) 

Most importantly, I want to be able to love running for many, many more years and have it continue to be a big part of my life. I re-started C2K a year ago this week (after years-long hiatus), so I have 1 year down and hope for many more to come.


----------



## LSUlakes

BikeFan said:


> Sure, you can put me on the list.  As for getting a BQ, best wishes and stick with it!  At least the BAA generously gives us more time as we age, so there's no rush.  There's a cumulative effect to your training, so every mile is going to help in the future.  Congratulations on the new arrival and enjoy your time with your little one!
> 
> As for DopeyBadger, that one's going to be fun to watch!    He looks well on his way to sub-3!



I'm 33 currently, and if things went perfect and I had a shot the marathon I would run would be in January 2018 at which point I would be 34. With the way it works at Boston, I would have the extra 5 minutes for that race since they are interested in what age you would be on race day. I'll add you to the list!


----------



## LSUlakes

Looking at the race list I noticed for a non RunDisney event, we have a lot of people running Chicago this year! Dis meet up!!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

This weekend we have the following folks running a race:

10 - FFigawi - RAK Half (NG / N/A)
11 - @Sailormoon2  - (Below) ZERO 10k (58:00 / N/A)
11 - @gjramsey  - Katy Half Marathon (1:40:00 / N/A)
12 - @huggybuff  - Davis Stampede 5k (40:59 / N/A)
12 - @gjramsey  - Rhythm and Blues Qtr. Marathon (48:00 / N/A)

If you would like to revise your goal or if something else has changed (like i put the wrong date) just let me know and I will edit. If anyone else has a race this weekend and would like to be added to the list just reply to this post. Best of luck to each of you this weekend and have a great race!


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> Looking at the race list I noticed for a non RunDisney event, we have a lot of people running Chicago this year! Dis meet up!!!!



I'm not running the Chicago full, but I should be fresh off my Chicago half marathon at that point.  So count me in for crashing your meetup! 

And thanks everyone for responding to my "deep" post today.  It's nice to feel like people "get it" and I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> I have a long way to go compared to @DopeyBadger who has a serious shot at getting their this year.





BikeFan said:


> As for DopeyBadger, that one's going to be fun to watch!  He looks well on his way to sub-3!



Thanks guys!  I'm excited to see what happens in 2017!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend we have the following folks running a race:
> 
> 11 - @Sailormoon2  - (Below) ZERO 10k (58:00 / N/A)
> 11 - @gjramsey  - Katy Half Marathon (1:40:00 / N/A)
> 12 - @huggybuff  - Davis Stampede 5k (40:59 / N/A)
> 12 - @gjramsey  - Rhythm and Blues Qtr. Marathon (48:00 / N/A)
> 
> If you would like to revise your goal or if something else has changed (like i put the wrong date) just let me know and I will edit. If anyone else has a race this weekend and would like to be added to the list just reply to this post. Best of luck to each of you this weekend and have a great race!



Good luck everyone! @LSUlakes, I'm running the RAK half on Friday. Thanks.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  This year, I am working back to the Marathon.  I gave it up several years ago after a series of non-running and running injuries, coupled with my desire to try a 70.3.  But I'd like to go back to Boston, especially now that my speedy daughter has qualified. It would be cool to run one "with" her.  So I'm going to run a marathon in 2017 and my C goal (least ambitious) is to finish strongly, my B goal is to BQ--either 4:10 or 4:25 depending on when I run and which year I try to get in. My A goal is sub 4:00.

As usual, while I can say "no pressure--just try", inside I know I will be pissed if I don't get the A goal. Logic and data go out the window.  I have yet to learn to put past accomplishments in the past. Hmmm....I guess I should have a goal to deal with that!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?


I would like to run my first sub 4-hour Marathon (this will be my third attempt), as well I will be running my first Ultra! No time goal, just want to really enjoy the process!!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  So, I have short term goals like getting my pace back to where I was in 2015 and getting another good POT to use for future runDisney races.  Completing training and running Dopey in 2018 while staying healthy is another.  My long term goals with running are also just to keep doing it and to stay active.  As a late-comer in life to running (just started at the age of 48), one of the things my husband and I talk about a lot is how we want to still be running well into our old age and enjoying it.  We have a couple of runners in our Galloway group who are in the 70s and still running strong.  The woman's name is Clara and I always tell her I want to be her when I grow up.  

And @roxymama loved your deep post.  I also think running and focusing on who you are as an individual is so important when you become a parent - it's easy to get lost in that and to let others try to define for you what being a good parent looks like.  Also for me, the importance of retaining my relationship with my husband as a couple and not just as parents.  That's why running together is something we love and stay committed to doing.


----------



## JulieODC

roxymama said:


> To get all philosiphical with myself:  I think my goal is to prove to myself that I have worth and value still.  I'm not 20 anymore; I look different and my body acts differently than it used to.  I'm a working mom now and that changes how people perceive me in my career.  My "adventures" are limited now.
> Don't get me wrong...I LOVE LOVE LOVE being a mom & I'm digging this age...BUT running basically is my way of saying "I can still do great things, my body can still do great things, I am capable of More"
> So the More just keeps changing as I keep on with journey.  Sometimes its speed, sometimes its distance, sometimes its just getting off the couch.
> 
> So I guess that got kind of deep.



This totally hit home with me (another working Mom with young kids) -- and that's part of the reason why I think I took to running to easily when I jumped back on the wagon last summer -- it was a change for "me time" -- which sometimes feels a little selfish, but I absolutely need time to myself to be a good parent.

So, my goals also relate to all this -- my focus has been on the PHM for the last few months, so that has kept me motivated. But, going forward, my goal is to really keep the momentum going -- regardless of whether I have a race on the schedule. I'd like to lose some weight as well, and be better about cross-training.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I have many goals, big and little, but I'll try to condense it. Short term I'd like to PR a half this year and also become a better marathon runner, and then on to running my first Dopey (2018). Long term I'd like to just keep running as long as I can.

@roxymama I completely understand where your coming from. It's so easy to lose your identity when becoming a parent. It took me many years to realize that it's okay to take time for me, and I'm a better mother and wife because of it.


----------



## baxter24

I guess my short term goal for running is to attempt to PR in either of the half marathons I am running in March and April. A PR could help with a potential better corral placement for Dopey but also I want to prove to myself that I can do it. Long term for the year is to run a 1000 miles in 2017 and to have successful training for Dopey. 

@roxymama, I am with you on figuring out yourself once you become a mom! I had a really hard time after I quit teaching once my twins were born. A huge part of how I defined myself was now gone. Running has really helped a lot these past few years. It has helped prove to me that I am still capable of achieving a lot even though my life looks a lot different than it did a few years ago.


----------



## Baloo in MI

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?



ATTQOTD:  I have come to realize that speed will never be a strength for me again.  There was a time were I was a pretty good 800 and 400 meter runner; I was fast.  But that time is long gone.  Now I am older, heavier and hopefully wiser.  I see my satisfaction coming from the challenge of distance in the future.  I think this is why I have turned my attention to trail races and ultra distances.  So my goals now are to stay healthy and be a life long runner.  A more tangible goal for me is to complete a 100 mile race in the next few years. When I do I see my self smiling, drained and fulfilled at the same time.  Celebrating with family and good food and drinks!  I plan to experience this many times.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

ATTQOTD: My goal in general is to become a better runner; better at following my training plan, better at cross training which will hopefully help me become faster. No specific time goals for anything, just improve. Side goal is to lose this weight that has been creeping up on me and get back to my fighting weight again.


----------



## Baloo in MI

roxymama said:


> I think I went too deep on my answer!
> I'd say the current goal is to finish my half marathon with a side-helping of feeling good and not dying.  I'm trying to stick hard and fast to my training plan to help that "feeling good, not dying" part.  I anticipate crying like a baby on the home stretch and eating a lot of bad for me disneyland snacks afterwards with a huge grin on my face.



I really appreciated your philosophical take!


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?


I have a lot of goals related to running, staying healthy is top priority, followed by just continuing to run. I'm in much better shape when I'm running and regardless of whether or not I'm doing races, I feel better when I run. If we're talking specific goals, I want to complete Dopey and see where things go from there.


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?



My goal right now is to just build my distance back up and really enjoy running again.  It has been hard getting back into it after a non running related injury last summer, and then a lot of life stresses that messed with my ability to get out there in the fall.  But I am getting there.  Had a great run on a treadmill today (ice on the roads) and I never enjoy the treadmill.  I am giving up on time goals for now, because when I focus on them I injure myself without fail.  



BikeFan said:


> Priscilla Welch won the 1987 NYC Marathon at age 42.  Not won her age group, not won the Masters category - she was the first female overall, and she didn't even start running until her late 20s.  You are indeed capable of great and amazing things.



As someone who is struggling to get back to where I was just  year ago and blaming my age in part, I appreciate you sharing this.  I turn 42 this year, no excuses now 



roxymama said:


> Thanks Ariel...it's hard to be outwardly honest sometimes because I fear people will jump all over me for "not loving being a mom"...but it couldn't be farther from the truth.  I just have had some growing pains in "finding myself" again and it helps the older my kiddo gets and the more we are learning how to make new adventures together.
> Then again, last night I basically bribed her to sit and cuddle with me for almost an hour and went to the gym at 9pm because I wanted my cuddle time.  So it goes back and forth wanting my own time and then wanting my kiddo time.  It's a see-saw.  I'm glad I can be honest here.  Running feels selfish sometimes, but I think it's been super healthy for me to be selfish a little bit



Like others have said, I absolutely get where you are coming from.  Running is my me time.  I felt guilty at first taking the time to do it, but my husband and kids will tell you I'm a better mom when I do.  I have more energy, patience and I'm just happier when I am keeping up with my running.  It also really helped me feel like I had something of my own, and a way to have goals.  I'm a SAHM and I was really starting to struggle with feeling unaccomplished around the time I started getting back into shape.  I still miss working some days, but running always gives me a sense of accomplishment and purpose. And my kids love coming to races and have done a couple of Disney 5ks with me too, so I like knowing I am setting a good example and encouraging them to see exercise as a regular part of life.


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> I think I went too deep on my answer!
> I'd say the current goal is to finish my half marathon with a side-helping of feeling good and not dying.  I'm trying to stick hard and fast to my training plan to help that "feeling good, not dying" part.  I anticipate crying like a baby on the home stretch and eating a lot of bad for me disneyland snacks afterwards with a huge grin on my face.



I love that you went deep! I'm much too self-conscious to ever answer a question like that with a deep answer, and I really appreciate that people are willing to share these deep thoughts about what running means to you. Race-related goals are awesome, but it's also awesome to see life-related goals.

Guys, I have good news: my treadmill is fixed! Apparently I was trying to fix it wrong. And it severely needed to be lubricated. Just in time, because we're expecting snow tomorrow (and yes, it is 60 degrees out today. And we're expecting snow tomorrow. The weather is drunk).


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> Looking at the race list I noticed for a non RunDisney event, we have a lot of people running Chicago this year! Dis meet up!!!!


I endorse this post!


----------



## BikeFan

SarahDisney said:


> I love that you went deep! I'm much too self-conscious to ever answer a question like that with a deep answer, and I really appreciate that people are willing to share these deep thoughts about what running means to you. Race-related goals are awesome, but it's also awesome to see life-related goals.
> 
> Guys, I have good news: my treadmill is fixed! Apparently I was trying to fix it wrong. And it severely needed to be lubricated. Just in time, because we're expecting snow tomorrow (and yes, it is 60 degrees out today. And we're expecting snow tomorrow. The weather is drunk).



Another East Coaster?  I'm in Virginia, and I just got back from an amazing run in the mid-60s.  It's not often I can comfortably wear shorts and short sleeves in February, and I was loving it.  And yes, we're expecting the dreaded "wintery mix" tomorrow - wet snow/ice/rain.  Not looking forward to that.


----------



## SarahDisney

BikeFan said:


> Another East Coaster? I'm in Virginia, and I just got back from an amazing run in the mid-60s. It's not often I can comfortably wear shorts and short sleeves in February, and I was loving it. And yes, we're expecting the dreaded "wintery mix" tomorrow - wet snow/ice/rain. Not looking forward to that.



Yep. NYC (so a little farther north than you). Yay East Coast!
I'm jealous that you got to go out and run in this warm weather! I wish I had time to run today, since this weather is perfect, but I'm just kinda swamped. Unless the weather forecast for tomorrow is completely wrong, it will not be a fun running day.


----------



## croach

I usually try to have at least one goal race a year with a specific time in mind that I want to get to and it's usually to be faster than then previous year. I didn't get there last year and while it didn't really bother me, it has me questioning whether I've plateaued in my running ability. Training was hard last year and I'm not getting younger so I think my secondary goals of just experiencing races and places may start to become more of a primary goal. But I will also admit that working my way up to an Ironman lurks in my brain somewhere(yes even despite our conversation yesterday). 

And as far as Boston - am I on an island as far as never really had a desire to run Boston? I think I kind have always rebelled(insert Rogue One gif here of I Rebel even though it wasn't in the movie) against it because I'm not a fan of something that says - you can't run here unless you are this fast(yes I know there are charity bibs). And that's not to take anything from people for whom it is a goal for - I fully support all running goals. I definitely get why people make it a goal. I guess it's just not for me. Anywell.


----------



## SarahDisney

croach said:


> And as far as Boston - am I on an island as far as never really had a desire to run Boston? I think I kind have always rebelled(insert Rogue One gif here of I Rebel even though it wasn't in the movie) against it because I'm not a fan of something that says - you can't run here unless you are this fast(yes I know there are charity bibs). And that's not to take anything from people for whom it is a goal for - I fully support all running goals. I definitely get why people make it a goal. I guess it's just not for me. Anywell.



I'm the same way - nothing against people who aspire to BQ, I'm just not interested in a race that requires you to either qualify with a time or raise money with a charity. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.

I'd like to run a race in Boston, though, because I do like the city, just ... maybe something that I don't have to try to qualify for.


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?



My goal for 2017 is to train and race "smartly" (is that a word?), as to avoid injury but get ready for Dopey 2018 Dopey is a bucket list thing for me as it is something that I never thought I could do. It was about 20 years ago I never thought I could run a 5k, 5 years ago I never tought I could run a 10K, 2 years ago I never thought I could run a half marathon. Now that I am registered for Dopey it is on my horizon I am going to make it happen.


----------



## Ariel484

croach said:


> And as far as Boston - am I on an island as far as never really had a desire to run Boston? I think I kind have always rebelled(insert Rogue One gif here of I Rebel even though it wasn't in the movie) against it because I'm not a fan of something that says - you can't run here unless you are this fast(yes I know there are charity bibs). And that's not to take anything from people for whom it is a goal for - I fully support all running goals. I definitely get why people make it a goal. I guess it's just not for me. Anywell.


Not just you.  I'm impressed by people who qualify, but I'll never get there.  And I also would never do it as a charity runner, because to me, Boston is all about being able to qualify for it - so that's not good either, because fundraising for a charity is awesome! But I'd feel weird running Boston, which everyone knows is for the fast people, without having qualified.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I don't really have any tangible goals when it comes to running in general. I run because it makes me happy. If it stops making me happy, I'll stop doing it.  A couple times a year, I'll get a bee in my bonnet about pace and decide on a time goal for an upcoming race... and inevitably, my body breaks down in training and reminds me that I'm way past my athletic prime and I go back to just being happy I can run at all, lol! As an aging former dancer and athlete, it's actually nice to be at a point where I'm (mostly) done pushing myself to the breaking point.



roxymama said:


> To get all philosiphical with myself:  I think my goal is to prove to myself that I have worth and value still.  I'm not 20 anymore; I look different and my body acts differently than it used to.  I'm a working mom now and that changes how people perceive me in my career.  My "adventures" are limited now.
> Don't get me wrong...I LOVE LOVE LOVE being a mom & I'm digging this age...BUT running basically is my way of saying "I can still do great things, my body can still do great things, I am capable of More"
> So the More just keeps changing as I keep on with journey.  Sometimes its speed, sometimes its distance, sometimes its just getting off the couch.
> 
> So I guess that got kind of deep.


As a mom of a Certain Age, I love your post! I think it's so important that we take time to focus on ourselves and our own needs - and that, in turn, makes us better moms.


----------



## ZellyB

croach said:


> And as far as Boston - am I on an island as far as never really had a desire to run Boston? I think I kind have always rebelled(insert Rogue One gif here of I Rebel even though it wasn't in the movie) against it because I'm not a fan of something that says - you can't run here unless you are this fast(yes I know there are charity bibs). And that's not to take anything from people for whom it is a goal for - I fully support all running goals. I definitely get why people make it a goal. I guess it's just not for me. Anywell.



I'm right there with you.  Basically, Boston is unattainable for me from a BQ standpoint.  It's just never gonna happen and I'm perfectly okay with that.  I'd be way too intimidated to try and run it.  It's a cool goal though for those who want to strive for it.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  My biggest goal for running is maintaining my fitness.  From about the time my parents hit 50, they had a hard time walking any kind of distance, so that has been one of my motivations to keep moving.  

Since my goal race for this year has come and gone (and the weather shattered my BQ dreams), I might try to run a PR at the half distance this year.  

I have tried to envision what my reaction would be if I did hit a BQ time, but will probably wait another 3 years (if at all) before attempting a fast marathon again....that would be my next age group time increase....


----------



## Nole95

camaker said:


> There is bad news, though, to vent for a moment.  At the same time the chondromalacia cropped up around last Thanksgiving, I started having some pains in my abdominal/groin region, especially when doing core exercises.  I chalked it up to having strained a muscle or something.  It never got better and has been worsening recently and I have to wear compression shorts/tights with abdominal compression to run comfortably.  A brief visit to the doctor at work has diagnosed an inguinal hernia.  Yay!  Surgery in my future.  I've got halfs coming up in March and April and an 11 day trip to Europe in April, as well.  Do I address it now and miss the races or wait til I get back from Europe?  If I can wait til then my running schedule is clear until DLH in September, so plenty of recovery time.  Doctor told me I'd be able to run two weeks or so after surgery.  Just frustrated at this point!



I had the same thing start to develop last summer.  Doctor said it was not too bad at the time.  I trained all through the fall, using the Hanson plan, for the Savannah Marathon, and it never really bothered me.  I got to mile 20, and the thing suddenly flared up and just about brought me to a standstill.  I powered through it, but went to the doctor as soon as I got back.  He told me the pain was probably from the hernia hitting a nerve.  I had laparoscopic surgery on it January 13, and was cleared to start running on January 26.  Only short distances to start, but the doctor told me I could start fully training again by the end of this month.  No issues so far.

Depending on how much pain you have, you might be able to wait until after those races and trip to get surgery done, but only you and your doctor can answer that.


----------



## Nole95

As for my goals this year, I usually run the Hotlanta Half Marathon in June.  That race has been a thorn in my side the first three years I have run it, but it is the race I have perfect attendance at.  I want to keep it that way.  It's a hilly course, and it is usually quite warm.  The exception being when we ran through a literal monsoon a couple years ago.  Streets flooded and a torrential downpour.  I have never run in anything like it.

My goal this year is to at least get a personal course record during the race, and I intend to train hard for it as well.  I also need to get another good qualifying time for Dopey 2018.  This is the first race I will have a chance to do that.   Thanks to the hernia surgery I had, I did not put anything else on the early season schedule.


----------



## Keels

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I've heard of Lobsterman, it sounds fun.  Think I saw it in Triathlete Magazine on one of those "races you need to do" lists.  I've always wanted to do Chicago as well...I love that city.  Not sure the timing works very well for me though, as these races pretty much wrap around 70.3 Worlds.  I am trying to get there so my Fall schedule is entirely in flux.



Here ... let me pick up that #humblebrag you just dropped.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?



My goal about 5 years ago was to be able to run about a block.  I never fathomed running a marathon.  I've now done 3 and have signed up for 2 more (Chicago & 2018 WDW).

I recently started thinking about wanting to qualify for and run Boston.  It would take a serious drop in time for me.  Right now I'd need to go under 3:30 by 2 to 3 minutes.  However, if I'm still running healthy in a couple years I get another 10 minutes added.  I'm just now starting to get some decent base back after running Disney.  My priority now is to drop a little weight and work on my core some before I focus on more miles leading into my Hanson training again this summer.  I guess I'll see where I am in a couple months to know whether I can realistically try for this in Chicago.  It's a long shot for sure.

My more important goal is to successfully get my wife through her training/races over the next 2-3 months to help her build momentum and confidence as she is planning to do the 2018 WDW marathon too.  We'll do that one together.


----------



## Barca33Runner

My goal has always been to get healthier and more confident in myself. My social anxiety is largely driven by my insecurity and running has been the biggest positive influence in my quest for more self confidence. That will always be the primary long-term goal of my running.

Short-term I am training to go for a sub-2:00 Half for the first time at Darkside. I also have the pipe dream of attaining a BQ. I know I have a big jump in fitness still in me if I get my diet and training on track and my hope is that in the next couple years I will take that leap and will be able to start focusing on the smaller gains that will probably be necessary for an achievement like a BQ.

And piggy-backing yesterday's QOTD I maintain the goal of never, uh, having an accident, during a race or training run.


----------



## The Expert

In a few weeks, I will run my first Half (Princess) and a week later, will mark my first full year of running. My goals are to NOT QUIT, and to not just finish, but enjoy Princess, Tink and Paris weekends while earning my Coast to Coast and Castle to Chateau. In 2018, I'll tackle the Kessel Run with both rD Star Wars races, then I'm thinking maybe go for my first full in 2019 at WDW.


----------



## Dis5150

Can I just be obnoxious and say that it is 76 here and sunny and I'm about to go for a run.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD: 1) Try to keep up with this thread!!

2) Sub 4:00 at Marine Corps Marathon. (I'll be doing the 17.75k next month for guaranteed entry.)
3) I also want to complete a tri or two (or three) and see how I like it and how far I want to go.
4) More trail running! Just dipped the toe in last week (to get ready for the 17.75k), and it really is fun!


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis5150 said:


> Can I just be obnoxious and say that it is 76 here and sunny and I'm about to go for a run.



*Well here's what I get tomorrow.....*
WINTER STORM WARNING NOW IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM TO 8 PM EST
THURSDAY...
* Locations...Northern Connecticut.

* Hazard Types...Heavy snow.

* Accumulations...Snow accumulation of 7 to 14 inches.

* Timing...Snow will begin between 4 and 6 am Thursday morning.
Snow will then fall heavy at times Thursday afternoon before 
tapering off to snow showers toward evening.

*Snowblower - check
Shovel - check
Internet access for DVC 2018 marathon weekend registration - check 
Sam Adams Winter Lager - check*


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: I have a lot of running goals, but overall it's just to get my fitness back to where it was a few years ago.

Currently I just want to get over this cold I got from not keeping my wet head warm after my race last weekend. After that I just want to comfortably finish the princess 10k without getting swept or pushing myself too hard.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?



My immediate goal is to run the Princess 5K and 10K and finish pain free.  My next goal will be to run the Glass Slipper Challenge + 5K in 2018 and finish that pain free.


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> Can I just be obnoxious and say that it is 76 here and sunny and I'm about to go for a run.



Just got in from a lovely 72 degree run myself!


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> *Well here's what I get tomorrow.....*
> WINTER STORM WARNING NOW IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM TO 8 PM EST
> THURSDAY...
> * Locations...Northern Connecticut.
> 
> * Hazard Types...Heavy snow.
> 
> * Accumulations...Snow accumulation of 7 to 14 inches.
> 
> * Timing...Snow will begin between 4 and 6 am Thursday morning.
> Snow will then fall heavy at times Thursday afternoon before
> tapering off to snow showers toward evening.
> 
> *Snowblower - check
> Shovel - check
> Internet access for DVC 2018 marathon weekend registration - check
> Sam Adams Winter Lager - check*


Sounds like you're going to have a good time!


----------



## DIS-OH

Short term goal:  get back to running after the aforementioned double ear/sinus infection kicked me to the couch.   Training for GSC was going so well...

Long term goal: maybe...a WDW marathon after I retire?  It's not doable now due to my work schedule (public school principal) and no vacation days.  I use 2 of 3 personal days to do GSC.  I have all of July off...but there are no WDW races then, for obvious reasons!


----------



## BikeFan

Barca33Runner said:


> Short-term I am training to go for a sub-2:00 Half for the first time at Darkside. I also have the pipe dream of attaining a BQ. I know I have a big jump in fitness still in me if I get my diet and training on track and my hope is that in the next couple years I will take that leap and will be able to start focusing on the smaller gains that will probably be necessary for an achievement like a BQ.



Best wishes on going sub-2:00 at Darkside!  Having run it last year, I'm afraid to say the course may conspire against you.  Unless they changed it, you'll run some of the early miles along that walkway between the Boardwalk resort and Disney Studios, and that was a huge bottleneck last year.  I started in one of the further back corrals to run with my brother-in-law, and we basically had to walk most of that section - there was literally no room to pass people.  I hope you're in a higher corral and it works out for you!


----------



## DVCFan1994

PCFriar80 said:


> *Well here's what I get tomorrow.....*
> WINTER STORM WARNING NOW IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM TO 8 PM EST
> THURSDAY...
> * Locations...Northern Connecticut.
> 
> * Hazard Types...Heavy snow.
> 
> * Accumulations...Snow accumulation of 7 to 14 inches.
> 
> * Timing...Snow will begin between 4 and 6 am Thursday morning.
> Snow will then fall heavy at times Thursday afternoon before
> tapering off to snow showers toward evening.
> 
> *Snowblower - check
> Shovel - check
> Internet access for DVC 2018 marathon weekend registration - check
> Sam Adams Winter Lager - check*



I'm with you!  I'm in Central Mass.  10-14 inches expected here last I saw, but it goes up every time I check.  I have all the necessities but will be trading the beer for a nice Shiraz 

Here's hoping there's no glitches with DVC registration, I had an issue with Princess last year.  I'll be doing it too, but I STILL haven't decided which race(s) to do.  Full, Full and 10k or Dopey...  

Good luck!


----------



## Nole95

BikeFan said:


> Best wishes on going sub-2:00 at Darkside!  Having run it last year, I'm afraid to say the course may conspire against you.  Unless they changed it, you'll run some of the early miles along that walkway between the Boardwalk resort and Disney Studios, and that was a huge bottleneck last year.  I started in one of the further back corrals to run with my brother-in-law, and we basically had to walk most of that section - there was literally no room to pass people.  I hope you're in a higher corral and it works out for you!



The course has indeed changed this year.  It's starting on Floridian Way out by Grand Floridian, so that should alleviate the early congestion experienced last year.


----------



## croach

Here's an interesting way to run a mile race. 

http://www.flotrack.org/video/1090558-pro-mens-mile-final-elimination-style#.WJvLNpE8Kf2


----------



## Wendy98

I am always full of goals--it is what motivates me during the hard workouts.  I had a great racing year last year and hope to continue in that direction.  Ultimately, i want to run a sub 2:55 mararathon.  Boston is my goal race for that.  I have been battling a few injuries, so i am hoping to get back to form.  This will be my 4th Boston and i know (and love) this course.  I have Chicago in the fall.  I loved it so much, i signed up as soon as i could for 2017.

WDW marathon thia year was a spontaneous decision I made in October.  I am loving destination races--just wish i had a never ending supply of money, time, and health.  I want to try new places, but i am addicted to some favorites.

And for perspective:

I ran my first marathon in 2002 with simply a goal to finish. I ran it in 4:14 and was absolutely thrilled with this experience.

Had my first baby in 2003 and ran my second marathon when he was 6 months old.  It was my worst time ever (4:34) and was horrible running conditions (cold, non-stop rain).

Somewhere in this time i set a goal to run sub 4 hours.  Had my daughter in 2006 and hit that goal when she was 5.5 months old (3:58).

I didn't run a marathon for 4 years because of the pain from rheumatoid arthritis.

Had a 3rd baby and was able to run again (RA went into remission with the pregnancy). I started running and doing races again.  I ran a 3:50 ish and this was the first time i ever had BQ thoughts.  I started stepping up my training.

I ran a marathon in May 2012.  I knew i was in BQ shape.  I had a fantastic race--for 19 miles.  I felt a pop in my foot.  The pain was awful but i refused to quit and had to walk/run.  I am sure i cried at some point too.  It turns out it was a stress fracture.  I finished in 3:49:30 ( I needed a 3:40 to BQ although that probably would not have gotten me in).

In July of that year, i knew i had to try again.  I signed up for The Columbus Marathon.  This would be my first out of town race.  I poured everything into training which was tough with 3 kids.  I have a very supportive husband.  I dropped some weight also and was the leanest i have been in years.  I ran Columbus and felt incredible throughout the entire race.  I finished in 3:14:11, a 35+ minute PR.

A million races later, i noticed my times really dropping in 2014.  I started winning races or coming in 2nd.  I got a some local recognition and kept on racing.  I had 2015 Boston on my radar as my goal race.  Then i got a stress fracture in my femur and that changes a lot of things.  Very, very little training and just an 18 miler as my long run 2 weeks before.  Ran a 3:16 and was happy with that but so frustrated with what may have been.

Last year, I had my eye on sub 3, can't believe i would ever say that.  Good, injury free training, and I hit it at Boston with a 2:58.  Race was warm, which i like.  I ran my next sub-3 at Chicago last fall.

Sorry for the novel, but wanted to tell all you who say "not that i could ever do....", anything is possible.  I ran my first marathon as a one and done bucket list item. 16 marathons later...


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?



So ... this going to be a long post, and most certainly of #ConfessionSession variety.

In 2014, I was incredibly depressed. I had blamed most of my depression on my job - which I ended up leaving in April of that year - because I was gone from home all but 40 hours or so a week (Flew out Sunday after brunch, flew back Friday night around dinner time). My marriage was on the rocks because I was working so hard and my husband had been laid off from a newspaper, and I was resentful. My personal life had been non-existent until I quit my analyst job for a major consulting firm in favor of staying home and consulting independently. Around the time I left my analyst job, my husband got a HUGE job working for a major .com, so I was able to "pave my own trail". But pretty much all I did was do quick-hit, one-off jobs where I got paid next-to-nothing, I slept in late, stayed up even later, and met my friends for lunch or Happy Hour almost daily. And I SERIOUSLY packed the pounds on.

In July of that year, the husband and I got into a huge fight that basically ended up with him saying that he was going to be stuck married to a woman in a scooter and he'd never get to do anything fun or go anywhere. That was way harsh, but that's how he felt.

So, I decided I need to make a change. When a contractor I was working with sent me to Las Vegas for 17 days, I decided I'd finally go for something I'd thought long and hard about - training to run a half marathon. And that I wanted to do it at Disneyland.

They say it takes 14 days to make or break a habit, so, since I was in Vegas for that long (paying my OWN expenses, BTW, because the contractor was a total Dragon Lady), I was going to run every day. And every day I did.

And after that, I mean - you can look at my signature. All of those races have happened since January 2015. And look at the crazy things I'm doing now ... I'm probably going to do Ironman 70.3 in New Orleans in October. LIKE. WHAT? Me. Trying for 70.3. But I've learned that finishing one challenge is never enough. There are always MORE challenges out there to be conquered. 

I run because I want to be healthy and live a long, long life.

I run (and train) because I want to prove to everyone around me that I CAN do anything, if I put my mind to it.

And I do ALL of this ... because even on the best days, I need to remind myself that I'm capable of the impossible. I'll never BQ, but there are so many things out there I can attempt to accomplish that are just as amazing.

Most days running, I feel like there's no way I can finish a marathon. Luckily, I'll have the rest of my long life to remember that I've done it - twice.  

Anyway. That's my story!


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?



I have an ultimate goal for each of the major distances (Mile, 5K, 10K, Half, & Full):

Mile = Sub-6:00
5K = Sub-7:00 MM
10K = Sub-8:00 MM (reached)
Half = This one is ever changing. I'd like to get a sub-1:50
Full = Sub-4:00, although I'd LOVE to get it in the range of qualifying for Boston. Maybe in another 20 years.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What does a typical day of meals/snacks looks like for everyone. Does it differ on running v. rest days? Do you count calories?

Todays question was a suggestion from a fellow poster. Thank you for the idea and if anyone else has a suggestion feel free to send me a PM with your idea!

ATTQOTD: When I am trying to drop a few pounds my routine is much different than when I am just maintaining weight. Currently on days I run I aim for 2,000 calories a day and non run days 1,850. I try to eat more lean foods during this time, but know that with running a certain amount of carbs are helpful to get me through some of my hour long runs during the week. Breakfast is a protein shake that consist of 1.5 cups of skim milk, 1 scoop of muscle milk, 1 scoop of isopure. Lunch is chicken or grilled pork chop with a side of one of the following: sausage, sweet potato, or salad. Dinner can be a wide variety of things since I am not the only eating the meal I try to keep it healthy but also interesting for the family. Snacks lately have been oranges or strawberries since I can get them fresh from the local farmers market, or serving of pork rinds (pork skins, ect). Believe it or not, this is a somewhat healthy snack when looking at carbs. The night before a long run of 2 hours or more I will take on more carbs for fueling reasons which I wont worry much about because the run the next day will take care of that. I also allow myself some chocolate milk as a recovery beverage after a good run. I do count calories during these times using myfitnesspal. When I am just maintaining weight I know about how much I can have to stay withing 2-3 pounds of my desired weight.


----------



## ZellyB

QOTD:  UGH.  Food and weight.  A constant challenge for me cause I love food.    Anyway, when I'm really actively trying to lose weight, I use My Fitness Pal to track calories.  For me that means about 1400 calories per day on non-run days.  That's hard to hit y'all.  Anyway, we've tried lots of stuff for dieting including Whole 30 and low carb.  The low carb does work as does Whole 30, but they can be hard to stick to for long periods of time.  Mostly I do try to limit carbs though because I feel less hunger with the lower calorie count.  So, that means things like hard boiled egg for breakfast and a big salad for lunch and then some kind of meat with green veges on the side for dinner.  If I do that, the weight comes off, but it's hard to restrict myself for a long time on that.  Of course, as I age as well, the weight is far more stubborn about coming off.  I also take a medication post-breast cancer that does lovely things to my hormones and thus also makes losing weight especially difficult.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I eat low carb 90% of the time. I don't count calories or even carbs any more as I know pretty much how many carbs are in everything I eat. And I am pretty boring - I eat the same thing for breakfast every day. On Sundays I make a bunch of sausage patties out of Jimmie Dean hot sausage to last me for the week. So for breakfast I eat a sausage patty, about 1 oz of cheddar cheese and about 20-25 raw almonds. Lunch is almost the same thing every week - some type of meat from the deli counter and cheese, either rolled up if the meat is thick enough or if it's too thin I take a slice of cheese, spread some mayo on it, stack on the meat, then spread some mayo on another slice of cheese to make a sandwich out of it (sans bread). This week it's cracked pepper turkey with provolone cheese. I eat some raw almonds with lunch too.  Dinner is whatever my mom makes (she lives with us since my dad passed away in 2008). I try not to be too picky as it is very helpful to have someone else doing the cooking! But she knows what I eat so mostly it's things I can eat. Last night was bacon, eggs, some fried potatoes and cottage cheese. For an evening snack I usually have some mixed nuts or cashews. Or a low carb desert. I don't snack at all during the day as when I am eating low carb I don't crave snacks. When I am doing long runs, the no sugar goes out the window and I usually up the carbs for energy. But short weekly runs I am fine without them. I also take a good multi vitamin and vitamin C and D supplements. My running and rest days are the same menus.


----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 said:


> I am always full of goals--it is what motivates me during the hard workouts.  I had a great racing year last year and hope to continue in that direction.  Ultimately, i want to run a sub 2:55 mararathon.  Boston is my goal race for that.  I have been battling a few injuries, so i am hoping to get back to form.  This will be my 4th Boston and i know (and love) this course.  I have Chicago in the fall.  I loved it so much, i signed up as soon as i could for 2017.
> 
> WDW marathon thia year was a spontaneous decision I made in October.  I am loving destination races--just wish i had a never ending supply of money, time, and health.  I want to try new places, but i am addicted to some favorites.
> 
> And for perspective:
> 
> I ran my first marathon in 2002 with simply a goal to finish. I ran it in 4:14 and was absolutely thrilled with this experience.
> 
> Had my first baby in 2003 and ran my second marathon when he was 6 months old.  It was my worst time ever (4:34) and was horrible running conditions (cold, non-stop rain).
> 
> Somewhere in this time i set a goal to run sub 4 hours.  Had my daughter in 2006 and hit that goal when she was 5.5 months old (3:58).
> 
> I didn't run a marathon for 4 years because of the pain from rheumatoid arthritis.
> 
> Had a 3rd baby and was able to run again (RA went into remission with the pregnancy). I started running and doing races again.  I ran a 3:50 ish and this was the first time i ever had BQ thoughts.  I started stepping up my training.
> 
> I ran a marathon in May 2012.  I knew i was in BQ shape.  I had a fantastic race--for 19 miles.  I felt a pop in my foot.  The pain was awful but i refused to quit and had to walk/run.  I am sure i cried at some point too.  It turns out it was a stress fracture.  I finished in 3:49:30 ( I needed a 3:40 to BQ although that probably would not have gotten me in).
> 
> In July of that year, i knew i had to try again.  I signed up for The Columbus Marathon.  This would be my first out of town race.  I poured everything into training which was tough with 3 kids.  I have a very supportive husband.  I dropped some weight also and was the leanest i have been in years.  I ran Columbus and felt incredible throughout the entire race.  I finished in 3:14:11, a 35+ minute PR.
> 
> A million races later, i noticed my times really dropping in 2014.  I started winning races or coming in 2nd.  I got a some local recognition and kept on racing.  I had 2015 Boston on my radar as my goal race.  Then i got a stress fracture in my femur and that changes a lot of things.  Very, very little training and just an 18 miler as my long run 2 weeks before.  Ran a 3:16 and was happy with that but so frustrated with what may have been.
> 
> Last year, I had my eye on sub 3, can't believe i would ever say that.  Good, injury free training, and I hit it at Boston with a 2:58.  Race was warm, which i like.  I ran my next sub-3 at Chicago last fall.
> 
> Sorry for the novel, but wanted to tell all you who say "not that i could ever do....", anything is possible.  I ran my first marathon as a one and done bucket list item. 16 marathons later...



Thats amazing and truly shows its never to late to start anything and not only start but excel. Your running times are equal to my goals and if we are using the BQ standards as a measuring stick you are performing much better than your peers and even giving most males in the 35 or younger crowd a run for their money. You did all these things while having 3 children and not being a lifetime runner. It just goes to show, that once you put your mind to something, really anything can be accomplished. Thank you for sharing with us.  



Keels said:


> So ... this going to be a long post, and most certainly of #ConfessionSession variety.
> 
> In 2014, I was incredibly depressed. I had blamed most of my depression on my job - which I ended up leaving in April of that year - because I was gone from home all but 40 hours or so a week (Flew out Sunday after brunch, flew back Friday night around dinner time). My marriage was on the rocks because I was working so hard and my husband had been laid off from a newspaper, and I was resentful. My personal life had been non-existent until I quit my analyst job for a major consulting firm in favor of staying home and consulting independently. Around the time I left my analyst job, my husband got a HUGE job working for a major .com, so I was able to "pave my own trail". But pretty much all I did was do quick-hit, one-off jobs where I got paid next-to-nothing, I slept in late, stayed up even later, and met my friends for lunch or Happy Hour almost daily. And I SERIOUSLY packed the pounds on.
> 
> In July of that year, the husband and I got into a huge fight that basically ended up with him saying that he was going to be stuck married to a woman in a scooter and he'd never get to do anything fun or go anywhere. That was way harsh, but that's how he felt.
> 
> So, I decided I need to make a change. When a contractor I was working with sent me to Las Vegas for 17 days, I decided I'd finally go for something I'd thought long and hard about - training to run a half marathon. And that I wanted to do it at Disneyland.
> 
> They say it takes 14 days to make or break a habit, so, since I was in Vegas for that long (paying my OWN expenses, BTW, because the contractor was a total Dragon Lady), I was going to run every day. And every day I did.
> 
> And after that, I mean - you can look at my signature. All of those races have happened since January 2015. And look at the crazy things I'm doing now ... I'm probably going to do Ironman 70.3 in New Orleans in October. LIKE. WHAT? Me. Trying for 70.3. But I've learned that finishing one challenge is never enough. There are always MORE challenges out there to be conquered.
> 
> I run because I want to be healthy and live a long, long life.
> 
> I run (and train) because I want to prove to everyone around me that I CAN do anything, if I put my mind to it.
> 
> And I do ALL of this ... because even on the best days, I need to remind myself that I'm capable of the impossible. I'll never BQ, but there are so many things out there I can attempt to accomplish that are just as amazing.
> 
> Most days running, I feel like there's no way I can finish a marathon. Luckily, I'll have the rest of my long life to remember that I've done it - twice.
> 
> Anyway. That's my story!



You have done a fantastic job and I dont think anyone here would even try to debate that. I find it amazing how many of us have gotton here through so many different ways, and so many also parallel each other. The story is not always the exact same, but for a lot of us we hit a point in life when a change must be made. Like you, we had a struggle, a hardship, and after seeking out something to help us along we all ended up here as runners. Running made us feel better, improved our lives in the ways we wanted change, and then so many more. It's stories like yours that could reach out to someone reading this site that is on the fence about if they should run or not, and stories like yours convince them to take the leap. So to you I say this, thank you for inspiring us all, thank you for for being brave, and thank you for sharing your story. 
Just remember a BQ isnt impossible, you said it the sentence above that line, YOU CAN DO ANYTHING YOU PUT YOUR MIND TO. Maybe a BQ isnt top of your list, or maybe it isnt something you really want to do at all, but just like running your first 5k, 10k, 13.1 and 26.2, at some point you didnt think you could but those all became goals in much the same way as tri events are the next goal. Its goals that keep us going, trying to achieve the next challenge. Keep up the good work!


(I'm sure I have 100 misused words and writting structure that will make my 5th grade English teach roll in her grave, so please show mercy. lol)


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What does a typical day of meals/snacks looks like for everyone. Does it differ on running v. rest days? Do you count calories?



Funny, this question should come up.

Recently, I’ve found myself reflecting back on my eating habits and training. I’ve set a three goals for 2017 and eating, training, and weight all kind of go hand-in-hand.


Goal#1 - I want bigger arms! Even in my natural bodybuilding days, I wasn’t able to get the size I wanted. So for 2017 I’ve set all other muscle groups in maintenance mode while prioritizing arms. Thus I will need  to ensure I'm consumingn enought protein.


Goal #2 – I want to hit a few of my running-related goals and I feel they would be easier to hit if I dropped 10-20 pounds. So trying to balance my running, lifting, and marital arts training with an appropriate caloric in-take is going to be a good challenge for me in the next few months. Mostly focusing on eating better choices and saving a one day for splurging on lesser quality foods.


Goal #3 – Achieving Purple belt rank in martial arts. Similar to my running goals, I would feel better dropping a little weight to help move faster and execute moves more effectively.


If I have a race a few days away that I feel I can PR I will probably focus more on the carbs and post-race climb right back on my normal eating routine.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What does a typical day of meals/snacks looks like for everyone. Does it differ on running v. rest days? Do you count calories?



Count me among the My Fitness Pal users.  That app was a key part of my initial weight loss and now my maintenance of it.  I have to track calories because my weight starts to drift up when I don't.  It really focuses my awareness on what I'm taking in and the impact of grazing through the day.  Calories add up very quickly if you're not careful.

As far as a typical day goes, I have an overall calorie target of 1990 cal/day.  I try to stay below that number regardless of whether I'm running or not on a given day, but it doesn't always work out, especially if it's a long run day and I need the extra calories due to the high number burned during the activity.  I've had the best result balancing calories within ranges for each meal.  I shoot for 200-400 calorie breakfasts, 400-600 calorie lunches and 600-1000 calorie dinners.  I have a huge sweet tooth, too, that's my Achilles heel, so I try to make sure to reserve some calories for a sweet snack in the evening, too.  It's all a matter of balance.  If breakfast and lunch run to the high end, I'll have a lighter calorie dinner, for example.  I've found through experience that the occasional day of indulgence or inability to manage calories (special occasions, out to nice dinners, etc) don't have any real impact on my weight as long as they remain occasional.  For that reason, I don't really sweat a "lost" day as I call them, I just get back to my plan the next day and move on.

I've tried a number of different approaches over the years.  Atkins worked great for me, but wasn't sustainable long term because cutting out the carbs led to cravings and burn out.  My wife is a Weight Watchers fan, but I found the points system to be too complicated and too much work for me and never really had any success with it.  Counting calories and exercising has really been the perfect balance for me, as I don't feel like I'm denied any foods, I just have to work them into the calorie structure through moderation of portion size and balance with other intake for the day.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> So ... this going to be a long post, and most certainly of #ConfessionSession variety.
> 
> In 2014, I was incredibly depressed. I had blamed most of my depression on my job - which I ended up leaving in April of that year - because I was gone from home all but 40 hours or so a week (Flew out Sunday after brunch, flew back Friday night around dinner time). My marriage was on the rocks because I was working so hard and my husband had been laid off from a newspaper, and I was resentful. My personal life had been non-existent until I quit my analyst job for a major consulting firm in favor of staying home and consulting independently. Around the time I left my analyst job, my husband got a HUGE job working for a major .com, so I was able to "pave my own trail". But pretty much all I did was do quick-hit, one-off jobs where I got paid next-to-nothing, I slept in late, stayed up even later, and met my friends for lunch or Happy Hour almost daily. And I SERIOUSLY packed the pounds on.
> 
> In July of that year, the husband and I got into a huge fight that basically ended up with him saying that he was going to be stuck married to a woman in a scooter and he'd never get to do anything fun or go anywhere. That was way harsh, but that's how he felt.
> 
> So, I decided I need to make a change. When a contractor I was working with sent me to Las Vegas for 17 days, I decided I'd finally go for something I'd thought long and hard about - training to run a half marathon. And that I wanted to do it at Disneyland.
> 
> They say it takes 14 days to make or break a habit, so, since I was in Vegas for that long (paying my OWN expenses, BTW, because the contractor was a total Dragon Lady), I was going to run every day. And every day I did.
> 
> And after that, I mean - you can look at my signature. All of those races have happened since January 2015. And look at the crazy things I'm doing now ... I'm probably going to do Ironman 70.3 in New Orleans in October. LIKE. WHAT? Me. Trying for 70.3. But I've learned that finishing one challenge is never enough. There are always MORE challenges out there to be conquered.
> 
> I run because I want to be healthy and live a long, long life.
> 
> I run (and train) because I want to prove to everyone around me that I CAN do anything, if I put my mind to it.
> 
> And I do ALL of this ... because even on the best days, I need to remind myself that I'm capable of the impossible. I'll never BQ, but there are so many things out there I can attempt to accomplish that are just as amazing.
> 
> Most days running, I feel like there's no way I can finish a marathon. Luckily, I'll have the rest of my long life to remember that I've done it - twice.
> 
> Anyway. That's my story!



When I started visiting this board, you were one of the first folks I ran across and I started following your quest for last year's Dopey.  I've appreciated all you have chosen to share with us and have certainly found it motivating and inspiring me to reach further than I thought I was capable of.  I can't imagine I'm the only one who has experienced that, either.  You may train and run for yourself, but you have had a positive impact on far more lives than just your own.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Really enjoyed reading about all of the goals, journeys, and achievements yesterday. I know I should have clicked the "like" button a lot more as I was reading along but I was a bad message boarder. Looking forward to seeing all of the goals achieved and seeing the stories as they happen.

As for today's QOTD, I pay attention to calories but I've never counted them. I am going to make a concerted effort moving forward to pay closer attention because I think I've been kind of burying my head in the sand for a couple years. Kind of "knowing, but not really knowing" how badly I've been eating. I made a change in my eating habits when I started running and I need to get back to following that path.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I use MyFitnessPal to track my food/nutrition when training, but only when training. I am pretty fit and have a great grasp of my caloric intake vs my caloric burn from years of tracking this stuff, so I do fine without tracking between training sessions. When training I track everything, food and drinks - not only for calories, but to be sure that I am taking in enough protein. 

As for food types, I don't believe in restricting anything from my diet completely. I have my favorite foods, none of which is particularly healthy, and I just keep that in mind - that these foods are not healthy - and eat smaller portions. Anything in moderation.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What does a typical day of meals/snacks looks like for everyone. Does it differ on running v. rest days? Do you count calories?



I use to count calories back in 2012 when I was trying to lose weight.  I was extremely thorough and strict with myself.  After some time and losing about 90 pounds I no longer felt the need to continue to track.  Instead my focus switched from counting calories and losing weight, to optimizing my diet for running performance.  In doing so, I lost an additional 5-10 pounds of bad weight.  My diet is no different on running or rest days.  That includes making no changes to diet during my two weeks off from running (if anything I eat worse during that period of time).  Snack wise, I usually eat a piece of fruit (halo, banana, apple) or snack time pretzel thins.

My Basal Metabolic Rate is around 1800 (non-tested estimate).  My low-end running days (6-7 miles) are about 550-650 calories burned.  My medium running days (10-13 miles) are about 900-1200 calories burned.  My long running days (14-18 miles) are about 1200-1400 calories burned.  So my current diet keeps me fairly caloric neutral (1800+600 = 2400), or (1800+1400 = 3200) so that I now maintain weight and optimize performance.

Regardless of which "season" I'm in I usually stay close to 62% carbs, 17% fat, and 21% protein as my caloric intake.  Dinner varies but is typically a meat, grain, vegetable type combo.  Other than chocolate milk recovery drinks, the only other liquid I drink is water.

Early in training on weekdays I eat the following (~2372 calories)

 

Later in training on weekdays I eat the following (~2822 calories).  I just add my Oatmeal-Banana Peanut Butter Protein Bar (recipe).

 

Later in training on weekends I eat the following (~3584 calories).  I just add my pre-morning run breakfast before breakfast.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What does a typical day of meals/snacks looks like for everyone. Does it differ on running v. rest days? Do you count calories?


Well I'm in college so I eat whatever they have here. They don't have a ton of choices but it is what it is. Sometimes I'll have a salad, sometimes I'll have a burger, and sometimes I'll have nachos, etc. 

For snacking that's where I am not the healthiest. I like chocolate... i know probably not the best options either but I also like goldfish crackers and animal crackers. 

Luckily I'm young, active, and my metabolism is still good so I don't put on the pounds.


----------



## DVCFan1994

rteetz said:


> Well I'm in college so I eat whatever they have here. They don't have a ton of choices but it is what it is. Sometimes I'll have a salad, sometimes I'll have a burger, and sometimes I'll have nachos, etc.
> 
> For snacking that's where I am not the healthiest. I like chocolate... i know probably not the best options either but I also like goldfish crackers and animal crackers.
> 
> *Luckily I'm young, active, and my metabolism is still good so I don't put on the pounds.*



Ahh, the good old days 

ATTQOTD:  I too use My Fitness Pal when I feel like wither I need to drop a few pounds or I am just noticing some bad habits creeping back up.  I find it easy to use, and I am a numbers person, so seeing it in black and white makes it easy to know how I am doing for the day.  I have been at this for a while though, and know what the good and bad choices are, so I don't use it all the time.  I have the same breakfast and lunch most days, so there is not much guesswork in my day.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Since we are talking about food and calories, the biggest mistake that I have made in this arena was in reducing my caloric intake too much when trying to lose weight. About 5 years ago I wanted to drop about 25 pounds (had gained weight as a result of a medical condition). I decided to really reduce my calories while increasing my exercise. It absolutely killed my metabolism. After about 6 months of poor weight loss and muscle gain in spite of my work, I decided to see my doctor. I was worried that something might be wrong with me. He asked me to write a log of my food/exercise for a few weeks and was shocked. From my logs he determined that I was eating about 1200 calories/day (this while running 40 miles/week plus doing P90X). 

He pushed me into increasing my caloric intake. Within a few months the pounds started dropping off. Yeah, I was eating more (a lot more - 2400 calories/day, so twice as much) while exercising the same amount and I was now losing weight. 

So, my point, if you want to lose weight you have to be sure that you consume enough calories to keep your metabolic engine going strong, but less than you are burning. For me, that means trying to lose no more than a half pound/week. If I try to lose faster than that, my metabolic engine stalls and I actually end up gaining weight. This differs from person to person, but once you figure out what is best for you, you might find that you can still eat like a teenager and not gain weight.


----------



## roxymama

Thanks Wendy and Keels for posting!  Love reading about everyone's journeys; it makes me excited to keep adding to my own.  

ATTQOTD:
I LOVE TO COOK.  Like full blown cooking with 4 pans going in the kitchen.  It's my happy place.  I'm finally figuring out how to do that healthier and on weeknights after work on a regular basis.

 Watching what I eat too closely (counting calories, etc) is a bit dangerous for me.  In my younger years I had some not great habits that led to some un-healthy "control" issues.  I would not say I ever had a full blown eating disorder, but there were definitely bad decisions made and some self-esteem being wrapped in weight problems.  Soooo....I don't weigh myself much and I don't track what I eat.
However...I do a few things now that are helpful to a healthier diet without making myself too "controlling".  The last two years have been a big step in the right direction for my family in terms of what we eat and our attitudes towards ourselves about it.  I've added in these habits gradually to my life.
1) Small Portions! (biggest thing for us, we don't need to eat two sandwiches, or two big chicken breasts, etc.)
2) Only cook as much food as one plate per person in the family, and if there is any "extra" helpings they will be of the vegetable or "good grains" variety. 
3) I try to cook as many dinners from the produce and deli sections as possible and am trying really hard to stay out of the frozen/canned, etc aisles.  I still revert to a frozen meal when I'm just too burned out to cook.
4) I have a meal service shipped to me every Saturday.  It includes enough for three dinners per week that are generally in a low calorie range and small portions.  I re-use the recipes that come with these meals for other meals during the week.
5) I pack my lunches for work.  On days when I forget to pack lunches I fall into the Wendy's/Subway/KFC trap...so I try to limit that to 1 time of week or less if I can.  But it's sooooo yuummmmmy when I splurge.  ugh!
6) I do not deny myself of Friday pizza nights (but I just don't go crazy on the # of slices), or free workplace cupcakes, or a bowl of ice cream, etc now and again because life is short and I still LOVE Food.
7) I don't drink a lot of beer...so when I do go out...I'll have a couple adult bevs and not beat myself up over it.  Live a little!
8) I've stopped having diet coke anywhere in my house or work.  I DO order one when we got out and I don't get a refill.  it's a treat.  I was addicted.
9) One coffee a day now.... then water water water.  FYI: I HATE water!  I run better and feel better when I drink a lot of it.  But I HATE it.  Except for when it is ice cold and I'm on like mile 5 or whatever.  Blech.  It's a work in progress.
10) we have a couple different kinds of energy/protein bars that we eat for breakfast or snack on our training days.  Testing phase still.

My hubby off and on is counting his calories (I think with the fitness pal) so I am sure him asking me for the names of things to enter into his app does subconsciously help me make good decisions for my family since I am the cook 

I feel like I've started gaining some weight back on once I started my half training because I've been that much hungrier after runs.  So I'm trying to be conscious of that.  But I'm trying to focus on running as the thing I'm getting better at instead of my weight.  As long as my running is working...I'm at a good weight for me   (I don't always feel this way, but I gotta talk myself into feeling this way some days)


----------



## roxymama

BuckeyeBama said:


> So, my point, if you want to lose weight you have to be sure that you consume enough calories to keep your metabolic engine going strong, but less than you are burning. For me, that means trying to lose no more than a half pound/week. If I try to lose faster than that, my metabolic engine stalls and I actually end up gaining weight. This differs from person to person, but once you figure out what is best for you, you might find that you can still eat like a teenager and not gain weight.



My husband was trying for 1 lb a week per his Dr. rec last year and she said if you don't lose a full lb then the next week it is still only 1 lb per week. Don't try to do like 1.5 lbs that week to make up for it.  So that must be the same type of thing that you are describing.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: My diet could use a little work. I am mindful of calories and have used my fitness pal when I feel like I'm getting a little out of control. Running makes me so hungry the next day, so I have been trying to add extra protein (shredded chicken and cottage cheese are on constant rotation, but not together). I probably need to eat more during the day, but I hate feeling so full just sitting at my desk. After I had my gallbladder out a few years ago, I developed a sensitive stomach. It has gotten so much better in the last year, but I still can't eat certain high fat foods (including avocado. boo.) and some raw vegetables, no matter how healthy they are.

Yesterday I ate: Small Granola bar on my way to work (7am), Peach light Greek Yogurt (9:45am), PB&J (12:30pm), Diet Coke & Cheddar/Mozz cheese stick during a conf call (2:30pm), ind. bag of Pirates Booty on commute home (5:15pm), an embarrassing amount of cookies & cream Hershey kisses (6:15pm), BLT Sandwich (extra bacon  ), chips, carrots (7:15pm).

ETA: I also drink 1 cup of black coffee every morning and about 100oz of water throughout the day. And usually a latte in the afternoon or diet coke.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What does a typical day of meals/snacks looks like for everyone. Does it differ on running v. rest days? Do you count calories?



I suck at this part...


----------



## Dis5150

It's funny that this was the question today as just last night I decided to drop out of our weight challenge at work and to stop weighing myself every day. I am tired of beating myself up over the number on the scale. Especially since I am within 5 lbs of my goal. It just feels so defeating when that number goes up.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I use MyFitnessPal, but don't really count calories. My goal is not to lose weight, rather it is to ensure I do not drop below a certain weight with running so much. The goal it lists for me right now is 1,790 calories per day, but that changes based on exercise. My main goal is to eat enough protein, which is something I have always struggled with. My meals normally are pretty consistent and plain because I am a picky eater. Breakfast is two pieces of toast with peanut butter, morning snack is a banana, lunch is spinach, grilled chicken and a Stouffer's macaroni and cheese cup, afternoon snacks are protein bar and string cheese, dinner is normally whatever my husband feels like cooking for us (he cooks, I clean ) and then I will normally have a snack after dinner of cereal, cheez its or some other horrible food. I also drink a chocolate milk after every run and LOTS of water.

PS: If anyone has any suggestions of easy, plain ways to get more protein I would love to hear them! Most protein shakes make me sick though, unfortunately.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What does a typical day of meals/snacks looks like for everyone. Does it differ on running v. rest days? Do you count calories?


I count calories roughly. I'm not entirely accurate but I'm within a certain range. My normal day is something like, a protein bar or two hard boiled eggs for breakfast, 5oz of protein (today is steak but I had salmon earlier in the week) with a side of fruit, yogurt, or riced vegetables (veggies that have the consistency of rice), then dinner is 5oz of protein with potatoes, carrots, or riced vegetables. I drink roughly 120oz of water to go with that and some days a piece of candy or glass of wine sneaks in there.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I gained weight just reading @DopeyBadger's list. 

I do watch what I eat, in theory.  I am also a creature of habit and tend to not log things on MFP a lot because I eat a lot of the same things.  I don't really eat more or less while training, because even though some of my long runs at the end of HM training say that I'm burning like 1200 calories, it doesn't seem to work out very well if I eat them back.  Between May 2013 and Oct 2015, I lost 70 lbs.  Then we lost our dog, and my training got crappy over the winter, and I still more or less maintained and only started Spring 2016 up ~5 lbs.  But by the end of the year 5 had turned into almost 20.  So, I'm back watching what I eat, trying a new plan that has me eating less.  I am still up about 10 lbs from my low, and once I get back there, I would still like to lose another 50 or so.  It is harder on run days, like yesterday I was really feeling pretty drained during my run, but I gotta create calorie deficits somewhere if I want to get back in the right direction.


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?



Not pee my pants while running?  


Real goal is to do Dopey next year - just want to finish and not die.


----------



## bananabean

croach said:


> Here's an interesting way to run a mile race.
> 
> http://www.flotrack.org/video/1090558-pro-mens-mile-final-elimination-style#.WJvLNpE8Kf2



 That was awesome!  I would definitely watch more T&F at the Olympics if it was like that!


----------



## bananabean

Keels said:


> So ... this going to be a long post, and most certainly of #ConfessionSession variety.
> 
> In 2014, I was incredibly depressed. I had blamed most of my depression on my job - which I ended up leaving in April of that year - because I was gone from home all but 40 hours or so a week (Flew out Sunday after brunch, flew back Friday night around dinner time). My marriage was on the rocks because I was working so hard and my husband had been laid off from a newspaper, and I was resentful. My personal life had been non-existent until I quit my analyst job for a major consulting firm in favor of staying home and consulting independently. Around the time I left my analyst job, my husband got a HUGE job working for a major .com, so I was able to "pave my own trail". But pretty much all I did was do quick-hit, one-off jobs where I got paid next-to-nothing, I slept in late, stayed up even later, and met my friends for lunch or Happy Hour almost daily. And I SERIOUSLY packed the pounds on.
> 
> In July of that year, the husband and I got into a huge fight that basically ended up with him saying that he was going to be stuck married to a woman in a scooter and he'd never get to do anything fun or go anywhere. That was way harsh, but that's how he felt.
> 
> So, I decided I need to make a change. When a contractor I was working with sent me to Las Vegas for 17 days, I decided I'd finally go for something I'd thought long and hard about - training to run a half marathon. And that I wanted to do it at Disneyland.
> 
> They say it takes 14 days to make or break a habit, so, since I was in Vegas for that long (paying my OWN expenses, BTW, because the contractor was a total Dragon Lady), I was going to run every day. And every day I did.
> 
> And after that, I mean - you can look at my signature. All of those races have happened since January 2015. And look at the crazy things I'm doing now ... I'm probably going to do Ironman 70.3 in New Orleans in October. LIKE. WHAT? Me. Trying for 70.3. But I've learned that finishing one challenge is never enough. There are always MORE challenges out there to be conquered.
> 
> I run because I want to be healthy and live a long, long life.
> 
> I run (and train) because I want to prove to everyone around me that I CAN do anything, if I put my mind to it.
> 
> And I do ALL of this ... because even on the best days, I need to remind myself that I'm capable of the impossible. I'll never BQ, but there are so many things out there I can attempt to accomplish that are just as amazing.
> 
> Most days running, I feel like there's no way I can finish a marathon. Luckily, I'll have the rest of my long life to remember that I've done it - twice.
> 
> Anyway. That's my story!



Thank you so much for sharing this, @Keels.  There are so many times when I feel like I'm stuck in a rut and that I'm all alone.  Then I come to these running boards and it's so nice to see everyone sharing their stories of often feeling the same and not being judgmental about running (unlike some of the other running boards out there on the interwebs).


----------



## BuckeyeBama

KSellers88 said:


> PS: If anyone has any suggestions of easy, plain ways to get more protein I would love to hear them! Most protein shakes make me sick though, unfortunately.


Grilled chicken breasts. When training, I have my wife cook a bunch for me every weekend and they become my snack food for the week. LOADED with protein, and they can be eaten countless ways to break up the monotony.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

QOTD: I don't exactly count calories, but kind of keep an eye on them. I have Shredded Wheat and Bran almost every morning for breakfast. Instead of just dumping the box into the bowl, I measure a cup. I am addicted to hummus, so we either buy it in the snack size or measure out 2 oz servings. When I want a cookie or a cracker snack, I go to the cabinet and get 2 instead of bringing the pack with me. The goal is to never put myself in a situation where I can eat unlimited amounts.

I don't treat rest days differently than running days but try to keep the overall mileage in mind to balance the calories. I weigh every day and keep a mental 3-5 day rolling average. If it hits a certain level, I put myself in boot camp which means certain restrictions go into place: 3/4 of a cup of cereal, no hummus, no cookies, higher mileage.


----------



## DopeyBadger

BuckeyeBama said:


> Since we are talking about food and calories, the biggest mistake that I have made in this arena was in reducing my caloric intake too much when trying to lose weight. About 5 years ago I wanted to drop about 25 pounds (had gained weight as a result of a medical condition). I decided to really reduce my calories while increasing my exercise. It absolutely killed my metabolism. After about 6 months of poor weight loss and muscle gain in spite of my work, I decided to see my doctor. I was worried that something might be wrong with me. He asked me to write a log of my food/exercise for a few weeks and was shocked. From my logs he determined that I was eating about 1200 calories/day (this while running 40 miles/week plus doing P90X).
> 
> He pushed me into increasing my caloric intake. Within a few months the pounds started dropping off. Yeah, I was eating more (a lot more - 2400 calories/day, so twice as much) while exercising the same amount and I was now losing weight.
> 
> So, my point, if you want to lose weight you have to be sure that you consume enough calories to keep your metabolic engine going strong, but less than you are burning. For me, that means trying to lose no more than a half pound/week. If I try to lose faster than that, my metabolic engine stalls and I actually end up gaining weight. This differs from person to person, but once you figure out what is best for you, you might find that you can still eat like a teenager and not gain weight.



In complete agreement.  In my very basic understanding of nutritional science, a good way to consistently lose weight is to have a caloric deficit of 50-100 calories from your BMR and exercise.  If you try to lose too much too soon (or run a larger caloric deficit), you'll likely sacrifice running gains and your metabolism will shift to compensate.  I know from personal experience as I use to run a deficit of 700-800 calories per day (by not replacing exercise calories from consumption at BMR) in an attempt to be a better runner and lose weight (didn't work well).  Slow and steady will win the race.  So, if my BMR and exercise for the day came out to 3000 calories, then I would want to consume 2900-2950.  If I consistently stayed just under the BMR and exercise the weight will slowly come off, and it'll be the bad weight with a good healthy diet.  The hard part is the "cheat days" because not only is it a per day kinda of thing, but it works over days, weeks, and months.  So a consistent deficit of 50 calories for 10 consecutive days can be wiped out by a 500 calorie surplus on a "cheat day".  It doesn't work 100% like that, but it's a basic way to put it.



Miranda said:


> I gained weight just reading @DopeyBadger's list.



LOL!



KSellers88 said:


> PS: If anyone has any suggestions of easy, plain ways to get more protein I would love to hear them! Most protein shakes make me sick though, unfortunately.



Chicken in a crock pot.  Can cook while you're not home and then can be added on tons of different dishes.  I use mine as sandwich meat.  

I also like eggs for protein (I actually hate the taste of eggs) and use whey protein (Bob's Mill) for my homemade protein bars.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What does a typical day of meals/snacks looks like for everyone. Does it differ on running v. rest days? Do you count calories?



I used to do WW and count calories, points, the whole bit ... but all it ended up was with me figuring out ways to basically deprive myself of what I needed so I could use my points on beer and cheese fries. I know those plans work great for many people, but if there's a way to beat the system to my advantage, I'm just going to do it. That's just me. #HackerKeelz

I do all of the shopping and cooking in our house. Monday through Friday, we lean out ... husband has oatmeal for breakfast, I have a protein shake. Lunch for him is usually leftovers and I'll eat sliced turkey and some form of produce (a couple of tomatoes, an avocado) and something dairy like cottage cheese. Dinner is always a lean protein (usually on the grill when the weather is nice) and then two-three roasted veggies, one of which is green. We try to avoid heavy carbs like pasta and rice during the week, but people are human and ZUCCHINI IS NOT SPAGHETTI Y'ALL. I make pasta from scratch, so at least I can control the flour product. And I'm pretty creative with sides and marinades. I like to cook, though, so that really helps.

We usually eat out at least once on the weekend and then will do takeout or have people over and grill out (burgers, hot dogs, chicken wings). Breakfast is almost always breakfast tacos ... or breakfast tortas, and we generally do brunch somewhere during football season.

I've gone no-booze on Mondays and Tuesdays, so there's that. But it's not a hard rule - like, I'm not going to turn down a wine invite from friends or something just because it's Tuesday. I mean, this is America.

I have a bunch of friends that live and die by Whole30 ... but they all start off ambitious at the beginning, and then by the last five days they're just subsisting on sweet potatoes and almond butter because it's just time consuming. 

But at the end of the day, I like food. I think everything should have a little butter in it. I think cheese is our friends. I want ALL THE SUSHI. And I refuse to believe that the maple duck stir-fry at my favorite restaurant is bad for me.


----------



## preciouspups

Trying to catch up!



DVCFan1994 said:


> Obligatory annoying New Englander post .
> 
> How about those Patriots? What a game.  My whole family had given up, but I had hope.  Think it came from gutting it out on tough runs.  If unathletic old me can become a runner, anything is possible.



We were a mixed group of Pats fans and Falcons fans... it made for an emotional evening!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the big game last night, comes super bowl parties, or even smaller functions of just family at the house for the game. More times than not the food options aren't exactly healthy. For todays question I want to know if your snacks/meal for the game were healthy or did you just enjoy the environment? Tell us about the really healthy options and the not so healthy options.



So I did not eat health.  We had a selection of veggies and ranch, artichoke dip, pizza, cream cheese bacon bites, buffalo dip, and cheesecake.  And I topped all of it off with a bottle of wine.  I was putting away the leftover veggies and had a few pieces of yellow pepper and immediately had acid reflux that kept me up all night.  I should have stuck with the jumk food!  I love food.  I don't give up a lot of foods but I do balance the junk with salads and fruit.  I love bread and pasta and chips and cookies.  This past week I lost over a pound and then my nine boxes of Girl Scout cookies came in.  It is hard for me to be this weight though because I was 100 pounds when I got married, however I am healthier now than I was then.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Here is the scenario, you are out for a run (could be a race) and suddenly nature calls. No "public" restrooms are anywhere near but you are approaching a construction site and see a port o potty. Do you use the port o potty? Since we are on the subject matter, will you use a businesses restroom in a similar situation? Worse case scenario... the bushes?



I'm picky about where I will use the port o potties.  I use certain ones at the track because they get used a lot and are emptied a lot.  I have run into a MdDonald's or Starbucks a few times.  I would use the bushes if there were no other options and it wasn't snake season.


----------



## Keels

BuckeyeBama said:


> Grilled chicken breasts. When training, I have my wife cook a bunch for me every weekend and they become my snack food for the week. LOADED with protein, and they can be eaten countless ways to break up the monotony.



Definitely this.
Also, I LOVE all-natural, preservative-free lunch meat. Like, will get home from a workout and eat half a package of turkey.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What does a typical day of meals/snacks looks like for everyone. Does it differ on running v. rest days? Do you count calories?



Theoretically, I'm great with food. I do breakfast around 9-10 am, AM snack around 12-1 (yes, I know that's not actually AM), lunch around 2-3, PM snack around 5-6, and dinner around 7-8. I try to track everything (although dinner can be hard sometimes because it's homemade ... and not made by me), and my goal is to be around 1300-1500 calories on most days and 1400-1800 calories on long run days (maybe even up to 2000 on super-long run days). 
I like to mix up what I eat, but I've got a few "go to" options for each meal, and I try to plan out my meals for the week on weekends. I always try to have at least 1 fruit or veggie snack every day (some days I manage to get in more), and I like to have salad for either lunch or dinner at least 2-3 times a week (I really like lettuce).
That's all theoretical, though ... in reality, it usually all goes off the rails somewhere between PM snack and bedtime. Sometimes it's before dinner, sometimes it's after dinner, sometimes it's PM snack itself ... it's just bad.
I eat like a girl who has problems with her weight - I try to eat healthy meals, and I shame eat all of the junk food I can find and feel really crappy about it. It's why I will always have problems with my weight. I've spent so many years with the mentality that "eating healthy" is correlated with "losing weight," and that mentality just hasn't worked for me. I have to train my brain to understand that eating healthy is about taking care of myself as a whole, and isn't just something I should be doing for my weight, and if I can ever manage to figure that one out, I think eating healthy will kinda sort my weight out without me having to worry about it.
The really sucky part is that I like fruits and vegetables and a lot of healthier foods ... I just also really like chocolate and cookies and putting cheese on pretty much everything.

Anyway ... that was your "way more personal information about Sarah than anyone wanted to hear" moment of the day.


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> I used to do WW and count calories, points, the whole bit ... but all it ended up was with me figuring out ways to basically deprive myself of what I needed so I could use my points on beer and cheese fries. I know those plans work great for many people, but if there's a way to beat the system to my advantage, I'm just going to do it. That's just me. #HackerKeelz


Wait is that not how I'm supposed to do WW?

Seriously though this was my issue with it as well.


----------



## Keels

Anisum said:


> Wait is that not how I'm supposed to do WW?
> 
> Seriously though this was my issue with it as well.



Right?

I do know a gal who has lost like 50 pounds using her WW points to workout, eat only raw veggies and have basically a bottle of white wine a day. I mean, she's going to look awesome until her liver gives out ...


----------



## bananabean

Keels said:


> ZUCCHINI IS NOT SPAGHETTI Y'ALL



For reals.


----------



## tigger536

Nole95 said:


> As for my goals this year, I usually run the Hotlanta Half Marathon in June.  That race has been a thorn in my side the first three years I have run it, but it is the race I have perfect attendance at.  I want to keep it that way.  It's a hilly course, and it is usually quite warm.  The exception being when we ran through a literal monsoon a couple years ago.  Streets flooded and a torrential downpour.  I have never run in anything like it.
> 
> My goal this year is to at least get a personal course record during the race, and I intend to train hard for it as well.  I also need to get another good qualifying time for Dopey 2018.  This is the first race I will have a chance to do that.   Thanks to the hernia surgery I had, I did not put anything else on the early season schedule.



I'm running that one again too! And area 13.1!


----------



## croach

bananabean said:


> That was awesome!  I would definitely watch more T&F at the Olympics if it was like that!



I know there are always discussions on how to make track and field more entertaining to the masses. I don't know if things like this would help but it certainly made for some interesting strategy decisions. They also had mixed relays at this event which I find pretty cool to see in track and field. But I also find just the events run as they always have been entertaining as well but it's always nice to see things done differently.



cburnett11 said:


> I suck at this part...



Ditto this. It's the one thing that probably holds me back the most in my running. It's not that I necessarily eat poorly(well not all the time) - it's more that I just don't probably eat the right things or the right mix of things to get the max from my nutrition. That and getting the right food in for recovery. Speaking of running goals from yesterday - better nutrition might be my biggest running goal. It may also have been that goal for as long as I've been running, so that should tell you something.


----------



## croach

I posted this link in the Dark Side thread but figured I would post it here too since some of you might find it interesting. Long, long read but I found it fascinating.

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2012/08/06/marathon-man


----------



## tigger536

I have friends who swear by the whole 30, but I like wine and cheese too much.


----------



## DVCFan1994

tigger536 said:


> I have friends who swear by the whole 30, but I like wine and cheese too much.



Agree!  I can't get behind cutting out either whole groups of food or alcohol entirely.  Great for those it works for, but would never be me.  I fully admit one motivation to run for me is to eat ice cream and drink wine


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> Right?
> 
> I do know a gal who has lost like 50 pounds using her WW points to workout, eat only raw veggies and have basically a bottle of white wine a day. I mean, she's going to look awesome until her liver gives out ...


Wow. And to think, I always saved my WW points for food.



tigger536 said:


> I have friends who swear by the whole 30, but I like wine and cheese too much.


So I did Whole 30 for a whole 17 days as a whole trial run. While I mourned the loss of wine and dairy it wasn't unbearable? I say this as a person who is picky about how I take in my veggies. I'd usually just have meat as my side of meat and add nuts which I normally won't eat given the calories. It's not how I would like to live my life overall but for 30 days I could survive it.


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> ZUCCHINI IS NOT SPAGHETTI Y'ALL.



This is true, but when you drench it in a bunch of butter and sprinkle on a ton of parm cheese, it still tastes pretty freakin' good.


----------



## roxymama

Weirdly, runDisney posted printable meal planning menus today.  Would be cute for kids (or people like me who geek out over anything with an unnecessary Mickey on it)
https://family.disney.com/activity/mickeys-printable-weekly-menu/


Also Zoodles are the best....don't knock my zoodler!!!   I'm totally zoodling this week now!


----------



## roxymama

@SarahDisney YES to the eat healthy to be healthy not lose weight.  It's really helpful for me in that mindset too.   And yes to it being super hard past 5pm.   I think for me it's because I have more food available to me after 5 and I'm not as "busy" doing other things.   If that makes sense.


----------



## LSUlakes

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: I use MyFitnessPal, but don't really count calories. My goal is not to lose weight, rather it is to ensure I do not drop below a certain weight with running so much. The goal it lists for me right now is 1,790 calories per day, but that changes based on exercise. My main goal is to eat enough protein, which is something I have always struggled with. My meals normally are pretty consistent and plain because I am a picky eater. Breakfast is two pieces of toast with peanut butter, morning snack is a banana, lunch is spinach, grilled chicken and a Stouffer's macaroni and cheese cup, afternoon snacks are protein bar and string cheese, dinner is normally whatever my husband feels like cooking for us (he cooks, I clean ) and then I will normally have a snack after dinner of cereal, cheez its or some other horrible food. I also drink a chocolate milk after every run and LOTS of water.
> 
> PS: If anyone has any suggestions of easy, plain ways to get more protein I would love to hear them! Most protein shakes make me sick though, unfortunately.



I think you are doing the right thing for the most part. If you had to skip one thing I would suggest the post dinner snack. I understand why its done and it really shouldnt matter as long as you are burning off more than you take in, but there is something about late night carbs that are bad. Im also sorry to say their isnt really a food product high in protein to satisfy the craving. 



Keels said:


> We try to avoid heavy carbs like pasta and rice during the week, but people are human and ZUCCHINI IS NOT SPAGHETTI Y'ALL. I make pasta from scratch, so at least I can control the flour product. And I'm pretty creative with sides and marinades. I like to cook, though, so that really helps.



I enjoy cooking as well! I made a king cake from scratch a few weeks ago and it actually came out well. Baking is my weak point when it comes to cooking. Being from Louisiana and having grown up in Cajun country (not so much in Baton Rouge) rice was part of more meals than not. Crawfish etouffee, rice and gravy (sauce), gumbo, jambalaya, boudin, ect. I had to learn how to have meals without rice or pasta as part of every meal, which took a while. I still have them from time to time. The other problem with those meals is cooking them is like having a event, and in the south, every event is accompanied by booze. lol  To go with those meals i made homemade mac and cheese, brown and serve rolls, corn, and a cake. So carbs+carbs+carbs = bad. lol Anyway, we used spaghetti squash for noodle replacement when it isnt meant for carb loading purposes, and zucchini and squash for lasagna. I enjoy it, but agree it isnt pasta! I'm hungry now...



DVCFan1994 said:


> Agree!  I can't get behind cutting out either whole groups of food or alcohol entirely.  Great for those it works for, but would never be me.  I fully admit one motivation to run for me is to eat ice cream and drink wine



Ice cream and beer over here!



tigger536 said:


> I have friends who swear by the whole 30, but I like wine and cheese too much.



My wife has that book, and I believe tried it out for a few days, but cant recall why she stopped.


----------



## LSUlakes

croach said:


> Here's an interesting way to run a mile race.
> 
> http://www.flotrack.org/video/1090558-pro-mens-mile-final-elimination-style#.WJvLNpE8Kf2



It makes for a very interesting race, but it's flaw is some not so impressive finish times. However, I think the entertainment value is well worth the sacrifice. That would be a solid workout to do. Run 300 meters at just above mile pace and sprint 100 meters x4.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What does a typical day of meals/snacks looks like for everyone. Does it differ on running v. rest days? Do you count calories?


ATTQOTD: Typical weekday is:
Breakfast: oatmeal w/ bluberries, coffee with skim milk
AM snack: greek yogurt
Lunch: Baby greens salad with tomato & feta, a Lean Cuisine or Amy's frozen box
PM snack: 1/2 a Clif bar and banana, or an apple and cheddar cheese
Dinner: some kind of lean protein rarely red meat (usually chicken, fish or eggs), large portion of green vegetable (usually broccoli, green beans, zucchini or brussels sprouts), and a starch (brown rice, boiled potatoes, baked sweet potato or pasta)
I boost the calories during marathon training by making it a full Clif bar, adding a 2nd breakfast after long runs, and/or adding extra snacks, like a piece of whole wheat toast with peanut butter.

I only count calories when I want to lose weight - I HATE counting, and I HATE dieting, so I'm thankful that I don't often need to do it. Unfortunately, right now, I do need to. And it sucks.



ZellyB said:


> For me that means about 1400 calories per day on non-run days.  That's hard to hit y'all.


Yep, it sure is. That's where I am right now every day to lose some weight. I could eat my own arm right about now...


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I made a king cake from scratch a few weeks ago and it actually came out well.



WHAT.
I'm going to need this recipe stat. Having a girls night next Friday and was going to order one to be shipped, but if I can make one, I'd damn sure like to try!!!

Baking is my stress-reliever. I LOVE to bake. I'm actually getting ready to make 12 dozen cupcakes for my Littles to take to their respective classes for Valentine's.


----------



## asheleycs

*QOTD: *What does a typical day of meals/snacks looks like for everyone. Does it differ on running v. rest days? Do you count calories?

Well, I think 95% of my running motivation is so I can eat more. 

Seriously, I'm an obesity researcher, so I have a pretty good understanding of metabolism and caloric balance. Basically, tightly controlling calories in/out doesn't make much difference because your body always compensates. I would only ever recommend counting calories if someone enjoys it. Some people (like me) can get far too obsessed with it, in an unhealthy way. If you lose weight quickly, the chance of regain is about 95%, usually to higher weight than you started. I think @DopeyBadger's 50-100 kcal deficit per day is a good perspective. However, that has to be theoretical, because 1) you'll never estimate your BMR that exactly and 2) you'll never capture your body's compensatory changes. But the spirit of "eat almost as much as you need" is right. It is probably the only way to actually move the "set-point" that your body seems to want to stay at. (Though that's only barely evidence-based.)

Personally, I eat when I'm hungry and pretty much whatever I want. I aim for "real" food. More plants than not (don't always succeed). I think we (meaning nutrition science) know that plants are good, but who knows about anything else. Seriously, if the public understood the truly terrible state of nutrition science they'd never listen to any advice again!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I know I probably should count calories or watch what I eat and drink, but I don't.   I do try to eat smaller portions at times.  

If you ask me what food items have protein or carbs or whatever, I will probably give you a shoulder shrug.


----------



## Miranda

I had my RMR tested once when I was working with a trainer at the gym.  I had to sit quietly and breathe into a machine for like 15-20 minutes.  It came out to 2200 and some change I think.  That being said, I'm pretty good at not losing any weight even when I am sticking to 1600-1800 calories and exercising!  I think right now most days I'm eating much lower than that.  I'm following a program that is supposed to help you reset your set point.  I'm not supposed to eat until I'm really truly hungry (not just "my tummy's growling a little, I could eat now") so I usually only eat 2 meals a day right now and probably end up with 1200-1400 calories most days.  I've been stuck about the same weight for a few weeks now, although I did finally turn up a pound and some change lighter finally this morning.  Losing weight is so frustrating!   I want to be at the point where I'm done losing weight and then I just run so I can eat cupcakes and cheese.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Definitely this.
> Also, I LOVE all-natural, preservative-free lunch meat. Like, will get home from a workout and eat half a package of turkey.



Sashimi with a side of edamame is also a great way to get more protein, and way tastier than lunch meat.


----------



## Anisum

All right, all this food talk is making me hungry. I have a Disney related question though. I recently read a FB post where someone claimed that the balloon ladies weren't sanctioned by Disney. The individual expanded upon request to say that they weren't volunteers but regular runners who choose to run exactly 16min/mi with the intention of a. scaring the crap out of runners or b. providing a sort of marker for where the cutoff point for runners to see. I always thought they were volunteers who are from what I've heard very nice ladies doing a task Disney needs done as a courtesy. Can anyone confirm if they're official or not?


----------



## FFigawi

Anisum said:


> All right, all this food talk is making me hungry. I have a Disney related question though. I recently read a FB post where someone claimed that the balloon ladies weren't sanctioned by Disney. The individual expanded upon request to say that they weren't volunteers but regular runners who choose to run exactly 16min/mi with the intention of a. scaring the crap out of runners or b. providing a sort of marker for where the cutoff point for runners to see. I always thought they were volunteers who are from what I've heard very nice ladies doing a task Disney needs done as a courtesy. Can anyone confirm if they're official or not?



Volunteers. I think @Keels has met some of them. 

https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052702304561004579137713459355656


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Sashimi with a side of edamame is also a great way to get more protein, and way tastier than lunch meat.



Woman cannot live on sashimi alone.


----------



## jmasgat

rteetz said:


> For snacking that's where I am not the healthiest. I like chocolate... i know probably not the best options either but I also like goldfish crackers and animal crackers.



You could be my son!  I have a weakness for cheddar goldfish--which I just totally stopped buying (it was the only way.....) --and a preference for chocolate--I refuse to call it a weakness. What's life without  small pleasures.  I try to limit myself to 1 square after lunch and 1-2 after dinner of Trader Joe's Pound Plus 70% and Milk.


----------



## rteetz

jmasgat said:


> You could be my son!  I have a weakness for cheddar goldfish--which I just totally stopped buying (it was the only way.....) --and a preference for chocolate--I refuse to call it a weakness. What's life without  small pleasures.  I try to limit myself to 1 square after lunch and 1-2 after dinner of Trader Joe's Pound Plus 70% and Milk.


I prefer the colored goldfish for some reason. 

As for chocolate I work for a candy store/roasted nuts business. Its not easy... I always tell my bosses I don't know how they stay in shape being around chocolate all day.


----------



## jmasgat

Keels said:


> ZUCCHINI IS NOT SPAGHETTI Y'ALL.



Word.  And cauliflower is not "rice."


----------



## Marc A.

Haven't ran for a race in a years, registered for January 2018 and was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a good running app for beginners that work with the apple watch too...


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Keels said:


> Right?
> 
> I do know a gal who has lost like 50 pounds using her WW points to workout, eat only raw veggies and have basically a bottle of white wine a day. I mean, she's going to look awesome until her liver gives out ...



I am doing WW right now... I knew I was doing something wrong!


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

BuckeyeBama said:


> Since we are talking about food and calories, the biggest mistake that I have made in this arena was in reducing my caloric intake too much when trying to lose weight. About 5 years ago I wanted to drop about 25 pounds (had gained weight as a result of a medical condition). I decided to really reduce my calories while increasing my exercise. It absolutely killed my metabolism. After about 6 months of poor weight loss and muscle gain in spite of my work, I decided to see my doctor. I was worried that something might be wrong with me. He asked me to write a log of my food/exercise for a few weeks and was shocked. From my logs he determined that I was eating about 1200 calories/day (this while running 40 miles/week plus doing P90X).
> 
> He pushed me into increasing my caloric intake. Within a few months the pounds started dropping off. Yeah, I was eating more (a lot more - 2400 calories/day, so twice as much) while exercising the same amount and I was now losing weight.
> 
> So, my point, if you want to lose weight you have to be sure that you consume enough calories to keep your metabolic engine going strong, but less than you are burning. For me, that means trying to lose no more than a half pound/week. If I try to lose faster than that, my metabolic engine stalls and I actually end up gaining weight. This differs from person to person, but once you figure out what is best for you, you might find that you can still eat like a teenager and not gain weight.




This is me too! Who knew eating too little could cause weight gain? I don't count calories because I will end up under eating and then my weight goes up.


----------



## PrincessV

So, since we're on the topic - how DO you find out how many calories you need per day to maintain? I've used many different calculators and get results ranging from 1600 to 2200! I think I finally figured somewhere around 1800 seems to work for me, but is there any real way to figure it out?


----------



## camaker

HomeiswhereMickeyis said:


> This is me too! Who knew eating too little could cause weight gain? I don't count calories because I will end up under eating and then my weight goes up.



My Fitness Pal actually has an alert if you don't reach a certain minimum calorie threshold in an attempt to avoid this phenomenon.  I've always heard it described as an old evolutionary "starvation mode" your body enters if it's not getting more than that minimum calories.  As I understand it, the body takes the extremely low calorie input as a trigger to maintain or bolster its reserves during a time of "starvation" so that you can survive longer until conditions get better and more food is available.


----------



## Anisum

FFigawi said:


> Volunteers. I think @Keels has met some of them.
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052702304561004579137713459355656


That's what I thought/vaguely recalled from a past discussion but thought I might be going crazy.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Volunteers. I think @Keels has met some of them.
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052702304561004579137713459355656



Yup. They are paying participants just like you and me on a race weekend. They volunteer their race experience to maintain a 16:00/m pace, but have no say in the sweeping or anything like that - they're merely there as a guideline until the last "hard sweep" - from there, they generally speed up to get the race done with.

They're usually members of the Track Shack running club in Orlando - at least the ones I've met when I've run training runs in Orlando.


----------



## PCFriar80

PCFriar80 said:


> *Well here's what I get tomorrow.....*
> WINTER STORM WARNING NOW IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM TO 8 PM EST
> THURSDAY...
> * Locations...Northern Connecticut.
> 
> * Hazard Types...Heavy snow.
> 
> * Accumulations...Snow accumulation of 7 to 14 inches.
> 
> * Timing...Snow will begin between 4 and 6 am Thursday morning.
> Snow will then fall heavy at times Thursday afternoon before
> tapering off to snow showers toward evening.
> 
> *Snowblower - check
> Shovel - check
> Internet access for DVC 2018 marathon weekend registration - check
> Sam Adams Winter Lager - check*



For those of you who ran in the 70 degree weather wherever you were, hope you had a great run!  I'm 3/4 done with my checklist with item 4 pending......and a picture of someone who enjoys all types of weather!


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> Well I'm in college so I eat whatever they have here. They don't have a ton of choices but it is what it is. Sometimes I'll have a salad, sometimes I'll have a burger, and sometimes I'll have nachos, etc.
> 
> For snacking that's where I am not the healthiest. I like chocolate... i know probably not the best options either but I also like goldfish crackers and animal crackers.
> 
> Luckily I'm young, active, and my metabolism is still good so I don't put on the pounds.



I have a meal plan that a friend gave me for longer races/triathlons and one of the snack items that you eat two to three times a day are animal crackers. I prefer those to one of the other options which is pretzels. So now I keep some around the house for snacking also. I should post that thing. It will make you feel gross just reading it - for example you better like pancakes!


----------



## LSUlakes

Marc A. said:


> Haven't ran for a race in a years, registered for January 2018 and was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a good running app for beginners that work with the apple watch too...



The answer to your question will vary depending on the distance you want to train for 5k, 10k, 13.1 or 26.2, Goofy, Dopey? Let us know what you want to train for and if you are doing any running now, and I am sure you can get a lot of useful information from the group in this thread. 



PCFriar80 said:


> For those of you who ran in the 70 degree weather wherever you were, hope you had a great run!  I'm 3/4 done with my checklist with item 4 pending......and a picture of someone who enjoys all types of weather!



I WANT TO PLAY IN SNOW, or as we would call it SNEAUX!!!!!! That looks awesome, and for those who want warm weather


----------



## roxymama

I read this interview a few weeks ago with a Disneyland balloon dude.  Looks like in the pictures he has been either solo or with another woman on balloon duty.  I thought it was pretty interesting.  

http://noguiltlife.com/disneyland-balloon-man-tinker-bell-half-marathon/


----------



## Marc A.

training for the 10k....haven't run with any purpose in a few years, once the weather here improves a little I am ready!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

So... does anyone else think that registering for marathon weekend 10 months and 3 three weeks out is completely nuts? You think it's because they've stopped selling out? (Even the notorious Wine & Dine remains available.)

In related news, the price for Dopey didn't go up.


----------



## Miranda

Lots and lots and lots of snow up here in Seacoast NH, too.  It's hard to tell because the doggos trampled it all down, but there was a good foot of snow here in the condo's tennis court. Mid-storm play date to get the energies out of these guys.  Ours is the reddish brown one. This was about 5.5 hours ago and it's been snowing heavily since. We were in the 12-18" forecast range, I think we're definitely at the upper end of that.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Miranda said:


> Lots and lots and lots of snow up here in Seacoast NH, too.  It's hard to tell because the doggos trampled it all down, but there was a good foot of snow here in the condo's tennis court. Mid-storm play date to get the energies out of these guys.  Ours is the reddish brown one. This was about 5.5 hours ago and it's been snowing heavily since. We were in the 12-18" forecast range, I think we're definitely at the upper end of that.



My nephews birthday party is Saturday in Barrington.  It is a sledding party as they have a great hill in their yard.  She was worried about not enough snow...Think we are good now


----------



## CherieFran

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What does a typical day of meals/snacks looks like for everyone. Does it differ on running v. rest days? Do you count calories?



I like to eat small amounts often. I'm definitely the 5-6 small meals a day-type person. I love carbs and cheese and sweets, so anything that restricts me is doomed to fail. I usually don't monitor super closely but I'm trying to be better about it right now since I'm marathon training and last time I trained for a marathon I gained weight. I'm trying to be mindful of why I'm eating (e.g., cutting out mindless snacking at night when I'm not actually hungry) and that seems to be helping.


----------



## Marc A.

Another question about times. 
If times improve over the next 6 months after training can you adjust your times on your registration???


----------



## PCFriar80

Marc A. said:


> Another question about times.
> If times improve over the next 6 months after training can you adjust your times on your registration???


Yes, as long as it's a race [and distance] that qualifies. You have until the first week of October to do that.  Just update your account with the race, time, and URL.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Several thoughts:



Keels said:


> ZUCCHINI IS NOT SPAGHETTI Y'ALL.



Yes it is; it's called zoodles. 

DW has a spiralizer so we have all kinds of zoodles, sqoodles, voodles. To me the sauce is the star, so I don't really miss real pasta.

Chicken thighs have become my protein of source. A little more fat and calories than chicken breast, but way yummier.

And yes, I too food calories/points to use on beer and wine.


----------



## Marc A.

PCFriar80 said:


> Yes, as long as it's a race [and distance] that qualifies. You have until the first week of October to do that.  Just update your account with the race, time, and URL.


I was asking about for the 5 and 10K.  If I just chose 15-16 minutes for quick registration....can I change that without other race results??


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Several thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is; it's called zoodles.
> 
> DW has a spiralizer so we have all kinds of zoodles, sqoodles, voodles. To me the sauce is the star, so I don't really miss real pasta.
> 
> Chicken thighs have become my protein of source. A little more fat and calories than chicken breast, but way yummier.
> 
> And yes, I too food calories/points to use on beer and wine.



I made shrimp "scampi" last night with zucchini and all I could think while I was eating it was "man, I wish this had butter and some real noodles. It would be DELICIOUS." 

I make something containing chicken thighs (both boneless, skinless AND bone-in, skinless) at least 2-3 times a week. So delicious.


----------



## PCFriar80

PCFriar80 said:


> Yes, as long as it's a race [and distance] that qualifies. You have until the first week of October to do that.  Just update your account with the race, time, and URL.


Yes.  No problems at all!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Wow am I hungry after reading all of these posts!!! You know I must be hungry when even zucchini sounds good. 

Anyways, I almost always eat 3 meals a day, with 2 snacks. I get hangry when I get off schedule. I'm pretty much an "everything in moderation" king of person. I usually get at least 5 servings of fruits & veggies a day, but man do I love sweets as well. I hate dieting or eliminating food groups. If my pants start to get a little tight, then I will pay more attention to what I'm putting in my mouth and portion control.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What does a typical day of meals/snacks looks like for everyone. Does it differ on running v. rest days? Do you count calories?



I lost 125 pounds on Weight Watchers and kept it off for the most part.  I really believe in it and I know it works for me.  I'm trying to get rid of a little bit of a gain after injuries kept me out of the gym for a while, so I'm tightening up my diet again. That being said, I still eat dessert every day, I still splurge a little if I'm on vacation or it's a special occasion, and I still drink Diet Coke (gasp!).  The day before a long run, I don't eat anything special, I just eat kind of bland.  I don't carb load, I just make sure I eat carbs.



Keels said:


> I used to do WW and count calories, points, the whole bit ... but all it ended up was with me figuring out ways to basically deprive myself of what I needed so I could use my points on beer and cheese fries. I know those plans work great for many people, but if there's a way to beat the system to my advantage, I'm just going to do it. That's just me. #HackerKeelz
> 
> 
> But at the end of the day, I like food. I think everything should have a little butter in it. I think cheese is our friends. I want ALL THE SUSHI. And I refuse to believe that the maple duck stir-fry at my favorite restaurant is bad for me.



I have actually done Weight Watchers a few times, and I tried it that way.  For me, it was just about getting my head in the right place and figuring out how to balance.  If I really want something, I have it.  I just maybe don't eat the whole thing and I eat pretty well the rest of the day.  I'm a big believer in everything in moderation.  I eat cheese, pretty regularly actually.  I just weigh it instead of putting a huge handful on like I used to.




LSUlakes said:


> I enjoy cooking as well! I made a king cake from scratch a few weeks ago and it actually came out well. Baking is my weak point when it comes to cooking. Being from Louisiana and having grown up in Cajun country (not so much in Baton Rouge) rice was part of more meals than not. Crawfish etouffee, rice and gravy (sauce), gumbo, jambalaya, boudin, ect. I had to learn how to have meals without rice or pasta as part of every meal, which took a while. I still have them from time to time. The other problem with those meals is cooking them is like having a event, and in the south, every event is accompanied by booze. lol  To go with those meals i made homemade mac and cheese, brown and serve rolls, corn, and a cake. So carbs+carbs+carbs = bad. lol Anyway, we used spaghetti squash for noodle replacement when it isnt meant for carb loading purposes, and zucchini and squash for lasagna. I enjoy it, but agree it isnt pasta! I'm hungry now...



Man...there is good food in Louisiana.  It was a good thing I was only there a week.  I ate...a lot.  I found a place with King Cake cheesecake.  Oh man.  Now I really want some.



jmasgat said:


> Word.  And cauliflower is not "rice."



It's not, but I love it anyway!  I also make a potato salad like thing with cauliflower.  I'm not kidding myself that it's potato salad, but it's pretty good and it fills that craving for me most of the time.



Chasing Dopey said:


> So... does anyone else think that registering for marathon weekend 10 months and 3 three weeks out is completely nuts? You think it's because they've stopped selling out? (Even the notorious Wine & Dine remains available.)
> 
> In related news, the price for Dopey didn't go up.



It's nuts.  Princess registration is now May instead of July.  Earlier registration and no deferrals.  



CherieFran said:


> I like to eat small amounts often. I'm definitely the 5-6 small meals a day-type person. I love carbs and cheese and sweets, so anything that restricts me is doomed to fail. I usually don't monitor super closely but I'm trying to be better about it right now since I'm marathon training and last time I trained for a marathon I gained weight. I'm trying to be mindful of why I'm eating (e.g., cutting out mindless snacking at night when I'm not actually hungry) and that seems to be helping.



Mindful eating.  That's what I really try to do.  A lot of people who've been on the healthy eating journey as long as me stop weighing, measuring and tracking everything.  I still do it, because that keeps me aware of what I eat and how much.  It's too easy for me to backslide if I don't.  It's just part of my life now, so it's not really too much of a hassle.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Several thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is; it's called zoodles.
> 
> DW has a spiralizer so we have all kinds of zoodles, sqoodles, voodles. To me the sauce is the star, so I don't really miss real pasta.
> 
> Chicken thighs have become my protein of source. A little more fat and calories than chicken breast, but way yummier.
> 
> And yes, I too food calories/points to use on beer and wine.



I just got a Vegetti and I'm so excited to use it!  I don't really miss pasta either.  I put some marinara, grilled veggies, chicken meatballs, and a little cheese on a big bowl of spaghetti squash, and I'm a happy girl.


----------



## Wendy98

I am very careful with what I eat--most of the time.  Breakfast is usually steel cut oatmeal with a scoop of vegan protein powder.  I am vegan (although not crazy strict).  I eat salad for lunch and dinner.  The salads differ each day.  I use a mix of greens, romaine, baby spinach, kale-whatever is on hand.  Ingredients include any of the following:  peppers, white mushrooms, avocado, tomatoes, onions, celery, spaghetti squash, cucumbers, beets, tempeh, tofu, black beans, or ANY veggies we have.  I use salsa and Greek yogurt(not vegan) as dressing.  I love creating my salads.  I don't eat bread, so I kind of make a sandwich in salad form.  I have my indulgences.  I love to crush pretzels or lime tortilla chips on my salad.

Snack during the day is usually almonds or trail mix.  I try to avoid processed foods and sugar, but not perfect by any means.  I LOVE cookies, so I can't keep the kind I like in the house!

I am not a big person.  I weigh about the same as my 13 year old son, who can definitely out eat me.  I use My Fitness Pal to track.  I eat out rarely, but don't restrict much when on vacation.  I am also a huge craft beer fan, but will have one maybe 1-2x every other week.  I drink a glass of red wine almost every day.


----------



## Keels

Wendy98 said:


> I I am also a huge craft beer fan, but will have one maybe 1-2x every other week.



What are your favorites?? I love Ohio crafts - my husband and I have been to Cleveland the past two years for the NBA Finals, and I LOVED Rhinegeist when I was in Cincy for the MLB All-Star Game!


----------



## bananabean

FFigawi said:


> Sashimi with a side of edamame is also a great way to get more protein, and way tastier than lunch meat.



Good thing edamame has protein because I ate an entire bag of it today for lunch. Not even a little sorry. 



Keels said:


> Woman cannot live on sashimi alone.



That's why you have the edamame, too!  And tempura.  And maybe some fried bananas.  Well, this got unhealthy very quickly.



PCFriar80 said:


> For those of you who ran in the 70 degree weather wherever you were, hope you had a great run!  I'm 3/4 done with my checklist with item 4 pending......and a picture of someone who enjoys all types of weather!





Miranda said:


> Lots and lots and lots of snow up here in Seacoast NH, too.  It's hard to tell because the doggos trampled it all down, but there was a good foot of snow here in the condo's tennis court. Mid-storm play date to get the energies out of these guys.  Ours is the reddish brown one. This was about 5.5 hours ago and it's been snowing heavily since. We were in the 12-18" forecast range, I think we're definitely at the upper end of that.



PUPPIES IN THE SNOW!!  How can anyone be sad while looking at puppies playing in the snow.


----------



## FFigawi

bananabean said:


> That's why you have the edamame, too!  And tempura.  And maybe some fried bananas.  Well, this got unhealthy very quickly.



Never bananas.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Never bananas.



NO NO NO NEVER NEVER NEVER NO.


----------



## Wendy98

Keels said:


> What are your favorites?? I love Ohio crafts - my husband and I have been to Cleveland the past two years for the NBA Finals, and I LOVED Rhinegeist when I was in Cincy for the MLB All-Star Game!



OMG, Rhinegeist Truth will always be on my list of favorites.  Cincinnati is a little backwards at times, but we sure know how to do beer.  Also good:  Madtree (new location just opened this week!), 50 West, Braxton (although technically that is Kentucky), Moerlein--I love IPA's at the moment.  Also in out fridge:  Mystic Mama from Jackie O's (Athens, OH).

Beerfest is next weekend.  We are debating to go.  We went 2 years ago and it was so much fun, but not sure if I want to handle the after effects the next day.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> Never bananas.


But I thought that's why you like doing Dopey so much...you get 4! Bananas!


----------



## roxymama

Wendy98 said:


> OMG, Rhinegeist Truth will always be on my list of favorites.  Cincinnati is a little backwards at times, but we sure know how to do beer.  Also good:  Madtree (new location just opened this week!), 50 West, Braxton (although technically that is Kentucky), Moerlein--I love IPA's at the moment.  Also in out fridge:  Mystic Mama from Jackie O's (Athens, OH).
> 
> Beerfest is next weekend.  We are debating to go.  We went 2 years ago and it was so much fun, but not sure if I want to handle the after effects the next day.



We go to my relatives house in Amberly Village every year and we have to stop at a little gas station that is full of craft beers.  And then a place called Everybody's records.  And so a large chunk of our beer and music stash is imported from OH.
I'm doing the little kings beer series mile this year in May, so I'm sure we will load up our car again . I may need to ask all the Ohio people for recs when it gets closer.


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessV said:


> So, since we're on the topic - how DO you find out how many calories you need per day to maintain? I've used many different calculators and get results ranging from 1600 to 2200! I think I finally figured somewhere around 1800 seems to work for me, but is there any real way to figure it out?



The online BMR calculators are based on statistics from population data.  Which means for the masses it's accurate, but for an individual it may not be.  So like you've done, use multiple calculators that give multiple different values for a range.  If it were me, I would start in the middle of the calculator range and then subtract 50-100 calories.  As weeks go by, you should see the weight slowly come off.  If you maintain or gain, then try moving the number down slightly. 

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/
http://www.calculator.net/bmr-calculator.html
http://www.active.com/fitness/calculators/bmr
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/tools/bmr-calculator

I think the real key is realizing that a person with a BMR of 1800 and 500 of activity, thus total burned 2300, should probably be consuming more than 1500 calories per day (which happens to people when they try to exercise to lose weight).  The only way 1500 calories per day would work is if your BMR is 1100, which is on the low side but possible.  This is purely an example.

If you're looking for a real test, then a RMR (breathing test) like @Miranda mentioned would be even more accurate and individualized than an online calculator.

http://metatestvo2.com/metabolic_testing.shtml

http://www.livestrong.com/article/276875-metabolic-testing-for-weight-loss/


----------



## JohnRPG

Marc A. said:


> Haven't ran for a race in a years, registered for January 2018 and was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a good running app for beginners that work with the apple watch too...


I use RunKeeper. It works with your iPhone and Apple Watch. If you're doing C25K, you can program the intervals into it. I've found it to be a pretty good app since the WatchOS3 update. (It was occasionally a bit wonky before that.)


----------



## Wendy98

roxymama said:


> We go to my relatives house in Amberly Village every year and we have to stop at a little gas station that is full of craft beers.  And then a place called Everybody's records.  And so a large chunk of our beer and music stash is imported from OH.
> I'm doing the little kings beer series mile this year in May, so I'm sure we will load up our car again . I may need to ask all the Ohio people for recs when it gets closer.



I did the mile race last year.  It was my first time ever racing a mile.  I was invited for the elite race.  It was so intimidating!  There were 9 of us.  I was happy to finish 5th.  I much prefer longer distances.  After the race was a blast.  It was like an "adult" race--everyone drinking, music....I would have liked to stay longer but I was racing the 10k the next morning.


----------



## LSUlakes

Marc A. said:


> training for the 10k....haven't run with any purpose in a few years, once the weather here improves a little I am ready!



It sounds like you are doing some running at the moment, which is a great start! I'm not 100% familiar with the couch to 10k program but thats a option. I think there is also a similar plan that builds on the couch to 5k plan that may be better suited. Unfortunitly I am do not know much about the apple watch and what it offers, but if its anything like Garmin they have 3 different options for 10k programs that you can pick from based on you level of fitness or experience. I think @rteetz has an apple watch and can shed some more light on the subject matter. Also our Running Thread planning master @DopeyBadger has been known to come up with some very detailed running plans that have been extremely helpful to many on this forum. You can reach out to them for advice and who ever else might want to chime in. 



Wendy98 said:


> I am also a huge craft beer fan, but will have one maybe 1-2x every other week



OK, we are best friends now! IPA's is basically all I drink!!! The hoppier the better. I'm a big fan of Bear Republics Racer 5, Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA, St. Arnold's Art Car IPA, and the list goes on. Most of my favorites arent distributed in Louisiana so I stock up on trips out of town. The difference is in consumption rate... On a weekend I will put down 6-12 of them and those calories really add up lol. I'm trying to behave this weekend!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> It sounds like you are doing some running at the moment, which is a great start! I'm not 100% familiar with the couch to 10k program but thats a option. I think there is also a similar plan that builds on the couch to 5k plan that may be better suited. Unfortunitly I am do not know much about the apple watch and what it offers, but if its anything like Garmin they have 3 different options for 10k programs that you can pick from based on you level of fitness or experience. I think @rteetz has an apple watch and can shed some more light on the subject matter. Also our Running Thread planning master @DopeyBadger has been known to come up with some very detailed running plans that have been extremely helpful to many on this forum. You can reach out to them for advice and who ever else might want to chime in.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, we are best friends now! IPA's is basically all I drink!!! The hoppier the better. I'm a big fan of Bear Republics Racer 5, Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA, St. Arnold's Art Car IPA, and the list goes on. Most of my favorites arent distributed in Louisiana so I stock up on trips out of town. The difference is in consumption rate... On a weekend I will put down 6-12 of them and those calories really add up lol. I'm trying to behave this weekend!


Yes I do! I'd be happy to help.


----------



## LSUlakes

Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?

Bonus Question: Have any of you tried of Home Chef or tried something similar? Like or dislikes?


ATTQOTD: I am looking forward to Toy Story the most. I love star wars, but at this time the whole theme of toy story just hits home more. 
Part two answer: Turtle Talk with Crush and Flights of Wonder. Perhaps Crush was more popular when it first came out, but when I went I dont think the room was even full and its really well done. Flights of wonder was something we never went to until our last trip and now its on the must do list. Both dont really seems to be on the average familys agenda like rides such as It's a small world, 7DWMT, EE, Soarin ect.

Bonus question: DW approached me about this today because our 10-15 options in normal rotation apparently are getting boring so shes looking into new ideas. So I am researching it and wanted to know if they are good and if its even remotely healthy... Its doesnt sounds like a very good bargain price wise...


----------



## roxymama

Wendy98 said:


> I did the mile race last year.  It was my first time ever racing a mile.  I was invited for the elite race.  It was so intimidating!  There were 9 of us.  I was happy to finish 5th.  I much prefer longer distances.  After the race was a blast.  It was like an "adult" race--everyone drinking, music....I would have liked to stay longer but I was racing the 10k the next morning.


I was spectating that mile race near the finish line last year so there is 100% chance I was cheering for you!!!  We were in the area since we were taking my kiddo to the carousel and would have probably last minute entered the race if they still had spots open.  Mostly for the coney and beer.  And I ran the 10k that next morning too.  BTW the 10k free shirt from that race is the softest best pajama shirt in the whole world.

I have no idea how a mile race will go???  I tend to always have a faster 2nd mile than first mile during every 5k.  It takes me a minute to get the legs going. I'm not really going to train for it, because I'll be in taper town for my half the next weekend.  But I may also be running with my Aunt and then the pressure will be totally off, but it'll be hard to hold back.


----------



## Dis5150

Well my boss guilted me into going down and weighing in with her this morning. I gained 3 lbs. Now I want to punch someone in the face. Of course, she waited until I had eaten my breakfast and drank a cup of hot tea so there is that.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?
> 
> Bonus Question: Have any of you tried of Home Chef or tried something similar? Like or dislikes?


All the above! I wish I was going back this summer so I don't have to wait until marathon weekend. 

Country Bear Jamboree! 

Got nothing on the bonus.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?
> 
> Bonus Question: Have any of you tried of Home Chef or tried something similar? Like or dislikes?



ATTQOTD:  I'll give two answers here.  Near term, I am most looking forward to Rivers of Light.  It adds a night time attraction to AK and will hopefully add something somewhat similar to World of Color from DL to WDWs lineup.  Long term, I'm most looking forward to Star Wars Land.  Because, well, it's Star Wars!  The restaurant that I really enjoy that seems to never be crowded or amongst the "in" places to eat is Tangierine Cafe.  Love the shawarma.

ATTBQOTD:  Interesting you ask this now.  My wife likes to cook, but her job as a high school principal leaves her little time and energy for putting menus together.  In the past that's meant a lot of eating out for us.  Recently she has been ordering Hello Fresh for us.  Once a week she goes online and orders a set of meals for the week, generally 3-4 at a time, and it is delivered with all the ingredients needed to cook it already pre-portioned out and ready to go.  The recipe cards are easy to follow and include the calories for each meal.  We've only had one meal that we just didn't like and have been pleased with the flavors and the way that it gets us out of the culinary rut of eating the same set of meals over and over.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  FUN QUESTIONS!
1) I think I'm most excited about the Avatar boat ride (just sounds like it'll be really pretty) even though I'm not a huge fan of the movie & rivers of light.  Mostly because they will be open for my Fall trip.  Second place would be the star wars stuff on either coast because I may finally be able to coax my brother-in-law into coming on a trip with my sister & I 
2) I really enjoy the train but it's been closed the last two times we've gone and will be closed at DL for my next trip   It's very peaceful.  I also dig the monorail and the people mover for the same reason.  They feel magical to me.  (except for the monorail during a rainstorm at night...that's the worst)
For food: the little upstairs section of Columbia Harbor House is a nice little "hidden" place to get a table and have lunch.  

3) I have been using Blue Apron now for quite awhile.  There are some downsides...The cost!  But compared to grocery prices in Chicago it's really not that bad.  I could see if you live somewhere were groceries are not as expensive as here, that it wouldn't be as reasonable just in comparison.  And there's a lot of packaging!  The prep time is also always gonna be longer than what you think until you get the hang of all the washing and chopping and mincing, etc.  So you'll need at least an hour every night until you get the flow of cookign them down.  But even then, it's still going to be at least 45 min.
The portions are small...this could be a good or bad thing depending on what you want.  For my family it is good.  Portions are an issue for us (we eat too much when there are second helpings.)
Also - there is a lot of pan cooking with oil.  Do yourself a favor and get an oil spray or just go light handed on the oil.   
I DO love trying new spices and new veggies and new sauces and not having to worry about having the large grocery portions go bad in my fridge or pantry because I didn't use them up.  I DO like that my grocery bill has gone way down because I'm only filling in the holes for the week.  
I personally do not like fish (I actually have a mild allergy to some types of fish oils, but sometimes it becomes a bad allergy) so I usually have to chose one of the vegetarian options for my third meal and I feel like I'm getting less value that way.  If you like fish you will probably get a beef/steak/pork dish, chicken dish, and seafood dish in every box.  COOK THE SEAFOOD FIRST!!
I hope that helps.  Also get a big wok type pan or dutch oven...a lot of the meals can be cooked all in one pan if you wipe it out in between steps.
I hope I didn't ramble too much.  I have a lot of pics of my meals on my journal.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Most looking forward to Pandora. My favorite WDW restaurant is Boatwrights. No idea on the bonus.


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?
> 
> Bonus Question: Have any of you tried of Home Chef or tried something similar? Like or dislikes?




*ATTQOTD*: Part One: I've been obsessed with Star Wars since 1977. To say I'm looking forward to that opening kind of understates the matter. I only hope that I can manage to wait until things have been working properly for a bit before I make the trip. I don't want to deal with a constant stream of waiting in line only to have a ride closure... 

Part Two: The first time we stayed on Disney Property, we had a cabin on the campground. The evening campfire and singalong was a surprisingly good time, and it's open to anyone staying on-site. I'd recommend taking the boat trip from the transit center to Fort Wilderness in the early evening to check it out.

Bonus Question: Nope. Not something that would interest us. We've got lots of good shopping options that are convenient, and my wife and I are both reasonably capable cooks.


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> I made shrimp "scampi" last night with zucchini and all I could think while I was eating it was "man, I wish this had butter and some real noodles. It would be DELICIOUS."


THIS.



LSUlakes said:


> Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?


Star Wars


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Most looking forward to Toy Story Land. Love the movies and just the whole theming so excited to see what they do with it. Casey's every trip because I am a corn dog fiend and I love those little corn dog nuggets! For a ride it would be Primeval Whirl. Lines are never very long and some trips we ride and get right back on again. So underappreciated! But that's ok - keep the lines short! 

No answer for the bonus question. Haven't tried anything, although I do have a friend who posts all the pics of their meals and they look interesting. I think they use the Apron one, lol.


----------



## roxymama

I forgot that I would also like to nominate Skipper's Canteen in Adventureland.  I don't know how hyped it is though.  We tried it during when it was brand new during marathon weekend 2016 and only ordered appetizers and drinks.  And it was just so good!  The arepas!...I still think about them.


----------



## preciouspups

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> QOTD: I don't exactly count calories, but kind of keep an eye on them. I have Shredded Wheat and Bran almost every morning for breakfast. Instead of just dumping the box into the bowl, I measure a cup. I am addicted to hummus, so we either buy it in the snack size or measure out 2 oz servings. When I want a cookie or a cracker snack, I go to the cabinet and get 2 instead of bringing the pack with me. The goal is to never put myself in a situation where I can eat unlimited amounts.
> 
> I don't treat rest days differently than running days but try to keep the overall mileage in mind to balance the calories. I weigh every day and keep a mental 3-5 day rolling average. If it hits a certain level, I put myself in boot camp which means certain restrictions go into place: 3/4 of a cup of cereal, no hummus, no cookies, higher mileage.


But you get more steps in by walking back to the pantry for 2 more cookies!



DVCFan1994 said:


> Agree!  I can't get behind cutting out either whole groups of food or alcohol entirely.  Great for those it works for, but would never be me.  I fully admit one motivation to run for me is to eat ice cream and drink wine


Jeff Galloway told me (on the app) that we should eat a healthy diet to match our healthy exercise routine... um, I have the healthy exercise so I can eat the junk foods!



ZellyB said:


> This is true, but when you drench it in a bunch of butter and sprinkle on a ton of parm cheese, it still tastes pretty freakin' good.





jmasgat said:


> Word.  And cauliflower is not "rice."


Cauliflower is also not mashed potatoes!  

I once knew a woman who worked for WW and she had lost 30 pounds with their system, except that she weighed about 100 pounds and was very tall... in other words, no one should have been encouraging her to lose 30 pounds to the point of seeing all her bones.  Anyway, we all went to PF Chang's one night and we all ordered delicious food and shared and had drinks and laughed and had fun with our food and there she was with her bland broiled chicken and steamed brown rice and water being all sad.  I decided then that balance is important and being super skinny wasn't as much fun as enjoying a delicious meal with happy people.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?
> 
> Bonus Question: Have any of you tried of Home Chef or tried something similar? Like or dislikes?



Hmm, tough choice because I'm looking forward to all of them obviously.  Probably Star Wars though...I am a male of a certain age 

For rides it is either the WDW Railroad or perhaps Living with the Land.  Fun fact:  I HATE Flights of Wonder...birds freak me out.

Bonus QOTD:  Does sushi take out count?  Otherwise, no.

Sat down with my wife last night and it looks like we have our next WDW trip planned out for May.  Best part, it looks like we have flights and rental car covered with credit card points, hotel will be covered with Hotel Reward points (we didn't want to use our DVC points during a higher points season), our first $360 of Disney food is covered thanks to the WDW Half Marathon, and I only need two vacation days from work since we're planning to go over a Canadian holiday weekend.  That's putting the "Cheap" in CheapRunnerMike


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Most looking forward to Star Wars, although I must admit I am woefully uninformed on what attractions will be going into each of these different lands. I'd love to see WDW add a few larger thrill rides/roller coasters to the parks so it may all depend on how the attractions turn out. I'm a sucker for night shows so I'm intrigued by ROL as well.

As for under the radar restaurants/attractions, I'll give another shout to Boatwright's and I love eating in Morocco when in Epcot (Marrakesh or any of the quick service). I think we tend to hit a lot of the less popular restaurants since we don't make ADRs the minute they come open. I don't think we've eaten at any of the more popular places.


----------



## LSUlakes

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Hmm, tough choice because I'm looking forward to all of them obviously.  Probably Star Wars though...I am a male of a certain age
> 
> For rides it is either the WDW Railroad or perhaps Living with the Land.  Fun fact:  I HATE Flights of Wonder...birds freak me out.
> 
> Bonus QOTD:  Does sushi take out count?  Otherwise, no.
> 
> Sat down with my wife last night and it looks like we have our next WDW trip planned out for May.  Best part, it looks like we have flights and rental car covered with credit card points, hotel will be covered with Hotel Reward points (we didn't want to use our DVC points during a higher points season), our first $360 of Disney food is covered thanks to the WDW Half Marathon, and I only need two vacation days from work since we're planning to go over a Canadian holiday weekend.  That's putting the "Cheap" in CheapRunnerMike



So the movie The Birds isnt on you must watch monthly list? Nice job on the WDW trip and would like to add I am very jealous of your trip and the money you are saving. Eat a cinnamon roll at Gastons for me!


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?
> 
> Bonus Question: Have any of you tried of Home Chef or tried something similar? Like or dislikes?



Pandora.  I liked the Avatar movie and at least the concept art and the floating mountains you can see right now look pretty amazing.  I'm looking forward to that banshee flight ride.  



CheapRunnerMike said:


> Fun fact:  I HATE Flights of Wonder...birds freak me out.



I'll start calling  you Sheldon.






I was going to say I really love Flights of Wonder.  HA!

Bonus:  I've never tried one of those home chef things.  Been tempted a few times, but the cost usually deters me.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> So the movie The Birds isnt on you must watch monthly list? Nice job on the WDW trip and would like to add I am very jealous of your trip and the money you are saving. Eat a cinnamon roll at Gastons for me!



haha NO!  My Mum made me watch _The Birds_ when I was a kid so I blame her.  

Looking forward to getting to see some of the new attractions in May, but I had to spend a lot of money to save that much money


----------



## Nole95

Star Wars is what I am looking forward to the most.  After running Dopey next year, we will probably hold off on going back until Star Wars is open.  Assuming it actually opens on time in 2019, we would probably plan on going in 2020.

I am looking forward to seeing Pandora when we're there for Marathon Weekend 2018.  I really enjoyed the movie, and I am interested in seeing what they do with this land.

As for a restaurant that is not on everyone'e must do list, we have really enjoyed Boma the two times we have gone.


----------



## baxter24

I am most looking forward to Star Wars land but I am excited for all the new lands that are opening up in the next few years. I am a huge Star Wars fan so just seeing all the construction as we ran by during the marathon got me excited.

We really like the pot roast and Mac n cheese from Friar Tucks back in Fantasy land. I got some and walked over to main street to eat with my family and had several people stop and ask me where I got it from.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?



I'm with @camaker on this one: ROL in the near term, Star Wars in the long term.

Less popular attractions/restaurants: Turtle Talk with Crush, Corral Reef Restaurant, Restaurant Marrakesh (interesting that all are in Epcot)


----------



## LSUlakes

Couple of comments I'd like to make.

1. I think we had some very interesting discussions this week that may have been TMI at times but informative. Very happy to so some many and even some new members posting on the thread. Whoever is recruiting them is doing a good job. Keep the comments coming folks! I may set up the thread and ask some questions here and there (some supplied by yall) but without all this thread would just turn out to be a training thread about me. So thanks for taking time out of your day to participate.

2. I wanted to wish the folks with races good luck again! Hope yall have a great race. For those of us with a training run, hope it goes well.

3. Bonus question update: DW "accidentally" signed up and paid for 3 meals... I feel its only proper that I start actually registering for the races on my plan now. I did sign up for that 5 miler in July and this week Fat Boy 5k. CCC 10k and another 5k may make the list today. 

4. I really enjoy the conversations with everyone here. I'm feeling a little sappy today and reminiscent of times past. Yesterday was the 9 year anniversary of the day I asked my wife to marry me.


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> Couple of comments I'd like to make.
> 
> 1. I think we had some very interesting discussions this week that may have been TMI at times but informative. Very happy to so some many and even some new members posting on the thread. Whoever is recruiting them is doing a good job. Keep the comments coming folks! I may set up the thread and ask some questions here and there (some supplied by yall) but without all this thread would just turn out to be a training thread about me. So thanks for taking time out of your day to participate.
> 
> 2. I wanted to wish the folks with races good luck again! Hope yall have a great race. For those of us with a training run, hope it goes well.
> 
> 3. Bonus question update: DW "accidentally" signed up and paid for 3 meals... I feel its only proper that I start actually registering for the races on my plan now. I did sign up for that 5 miler in July and this week Fat Boy 5k. CCC 10k and another 5k may make the list today.
> 
> 4. I really enjoy the conversations with everyone here. I'm feeling a little sappy today and reminiscent of times past. Yesterday was the 9 year anniversary of the day I asked my wife to marry me.



I love this thread.  It's a must read for me every single day.  I love our little running community here on the disboards and it's been great to see more and more people joining in.  But, mostly big thanks to you, @LSUlakes , it's a big commitment to keep up with a QOTD and I really appreciate all you do to nurture our little thread!

Congrats on 9 year anniversary of your proposal.  Good reason to be sappy!!


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?
> 
> Bonus Question: Have any of you tried of Home Chef or tried something similar? Like or dislikes?


Star Wars hand's down, although we signed up for a ROL dining package for our April trip yesterday and  I am looking forward to it. 

An attraction I love that isn't on everyone must do is actually a tour.   For me DiveQuest  (scuba diving in the living seas) is my absolute favorite thing to do at Disney.  A chance to dive with the sharks and interact with guests is really really cool.   They offer the aquatour which you can do if you aren't a licensed diver which is pretty neat too. 

During my wife's last round of Chemo someone ordered it for us.   In general the food quality was good and it was nice to follow some recipes that you might not normally try.  Everything we had was good, but I don't think it's something I'd do on an ongoing basis.


----------



## opusone

IamTrike said:


> For me DiveQuest (scuba diving in the living seas) is my absolute favorite thing to do at Disney. A chance to dive with the sharks and interact with guests is really really cool.



I have always wanted to try this, but I'm the only certified diver in our family, so it never makes the list.  Some day...


----------



## PrincessV

Chasing Dopey said:


> So... does anyone else think that registering for marathon weekend 10 months and 3 three weeks out is completely nuts? You think it's because they've stopped selling out? (Even the notorious Wine & Dine remains available.


Well, when I registered for 2018 less than 2 weeks after the 2017 races, I thought it was pretty nutty lol! But now it just feels good to have it squared away. I even have my resort booked and partially paid - nothing to do now but relax, focus on other things, and then do the training! I don't know that any of that was rD's intent, but it's working for me; I'll totally pre-pre-register again if they continue to offer that!



DopeyBadger said:


> If it were me, I would start in the middle of the calculator range and then subtract 50-100 calories.  As weeks go by, you should see the weight slowly come off.  If you maintain or gain, then try moving the number down slightly....


Yep, that's basically what I did over a number of years. I think it's hard, too, because I'm tiny - short statured and with a small bone frame - and I'm on the Old side of 40, I have a desk job, and I have a screwed-up thyroid, all of which leave me needing a pretty low calorie base to maintain. When I add in exercise, it goes up some, but not a lot.



LSUlakes said:


> Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?


ATTQOTD: I'm excited to see Pandora this summer... I'm not a big Avatar fan and I'll continue to mock WDW for using it, but still - anything new is exciting at this point! But what I'm most looking forward to? STAR. WARS. Yeeesss!!!!!!!!

Part two: Ellen's Energy Adventure. I have very fond memories of riding the original, so it has nostalgia on its side, but I also really dig the whole concept of the movie/ride/edutainment! I can't think of any restaurants we frequent that others disparage, but I'm not a fan of most of the most popular places - I have no need to ever again eat at 'Ohana, Le Cellier, Chef Mickey's or Be Our Guest. I rarely hear anyone mention Plaza as a must-do, but it's a favorite of mine.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

preciouspups said:


> But you get more steps in by walking back to the pantry for 2 more cookies!



LOL, except here's what would happen: I would bring the whole tray/roll/sleeve (not sure of my cookie packaging nomenclature!) back to the couch. Eat way more than I should and then sometimes finish the cookies to save having to put them back in the cabinet. Better yet, they were Lorna Doones: white flour, sugar, palm oil, salt, HFCS, not one iota of nutrition.

I forgot to mention as we were discussing diet/calories/etc: I've tried to completely eliminate non-whole grains and added sugar from my diet. Lorna Doones aren't even on my radar screen any more. Hmmmm, I wonder if they would be ok during carb-load week?


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I am of the age where Star Wars wins, hands down.  The additions to AK come in a distant second.

Hmm, for the second part, I would say tent camping at the Fort, and doing the activities and shows there.  Hoop-de-doo was an absolute blast, and the only reason we did it was we where staying there.  Chip and Dales campfire was also fun.


----------



## croach

ATTQOTD:

1 - Honestly the answer is Star Wars because well Star Wars. But recency bias has me going ROL for now because it will open when I'm down for Dark Side. Hopefully they have it working right and this isn't another tease.

2- Frozen Ever After in Epcot is my hidden gem. Can't believe many people haven't found that one yet. 

3- Have not used any of the meal delivery deals. I've been curious about them but being single and not a great cook has made me hold off. I saw something that @roxymama made in her training journal that looked good but I was pretty sure that my cooking skills wouldn't produce the same thing she made.


----------



## LSUlakes

croach said:


> Frozen Ever After in Epcot is my hidden gem. Can't believe many people haven't found that one yet.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Most looking forward to Star Wars. We've always loved Turtle Talk with Crush. We also have always gone to Biergarten - love the festive atmosphere and the giant beers.

We've never tried any of the home chefs because it seems like it's more catered to families of four, and with five of us, especially with my 13 and 11 year old growing boys, I don't foresee it being enough food.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: I'm a HUGE Star Wars nerd, so easy peasy question. I really sincerely disliked Avatar and AK is my favorite park, so I'm still pouting over its inclusion, but over being as mad as I was when it was announced. I'm sure it'll be great, like most things Disney does, but I'm just not excited about it. Booked a dinner package for ROL and excited to see that!

Hidden gems? So many, but I'd have to say we love watching the gibbon family next to Kali at AK. We visit every trip and they reproduce often, so the family dynamic changes every time. We always talk to the cast members there and try to identify who is who. 

Never tried one of those meal things, but am curious to. It's just my husband and I, and we don't cook a lot, but he travels a ton (but not on a set schedule) so the timing could be tricky.


----------



## roxymama

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> LOL, except here's what would happen: I would bring the whole tray/roll/sleeve (not sure of my cookie packaging nomenclature!) back to the couch. Eat way more than I should and then sometimes finish the cookies to save having to put them back in the cabinet. Better yet, they were Lorna Doones: white flour, sugar, palm oil, salt, HFCS, not one iota of nutrition.
> 
> I forgot to mention as we were discussing diet/calories/etc: I've tried to completely eliminate non-whole grains and added sugar from my diet. Lorna Doones aren't even on my radar screen any more. Hmmmm, I wonder if they would be ok during carb-load week?



I'm sure you can figure out a faux-Lorna recipe using kale, zuchinni and bananas!   

Said no one ever


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?



Definitely Toy Story. I'm a huge Toy Story fan.
Part Two: Meet & Greets for adults. I know people with kids often do m&g's, but some adults aren't really into them, and we really love doing them. I know it's not for everyone, but it's really one of my favorite parts of visiting Disney. (It's actually one of the things that got me into runDisney in the first place ... the fact that there are characters to meet during the race)

I'm going to also echo the sentiment of how amazing this thread is. 
I'm not going to go into my whole life story, but to make a long story short, I'm kinda going through a mini identity crisis right now, and that has left me wondering if I still enjoy running or if I'm just too stubborn to give it up. Having the opportunity to talk about running and share with and learn from other awesome runners has really reminded me that I do love this, even if occasionally I feel like I want to die while I'm out there running. So thank you for that - this thread really has made a difference to me, especially lately.


----------



## croach

LSUlakes said:


>



Just seeing if anyone actually reads these things.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> Just seeing if anyone actually reads these things.


What is reading?


----------



## LSUlakes

croach said:


> Just seeing if anyone actually reads these things.



I read every single post on this thread. I may not always react to it, but I do read them. 
As a way of showing that, I use the like button to indicate that I've read someones response to a QOTD. I may or may not actually like the response but I want them to know I've read it.

edited because I could barely understand what I wrote. Living up to my southern education standards. lol


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> I read every single post on the thread. I may not always react to it, but I do read it. As a way of showing that, I use the like button to indicate that i've read someones response to a QOTD. I may or may not actually like the response but I want them to know I've read it.


You don't like everything I write!?!?


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> What is reading?



Says the moderator. lol BTW who are the mods for the runDisney part of this site? Are you it? Any others? Come partake in our little thread...


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> You don't like everything I write!?!?



I do for the things that are responding directly to the QOTD and reply to something I write. But to like everything you post would take all day. You have like 10 threads that you started in the rumor and news section alone. I get depressed going there knowing its going to be a while before I go back to WDW. lol


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Says the moderator. lol BTW who are the mods for the runDisney part of this site? Are you it? Any others? Come partake in our little thread...



I am not a runDisney mod but @ohMom and @Tiger Lily 03 are. 



LSUlakes said:


> I do for the things that are responding directly to the QOTD and reply to something I write. But to like everything you post would take all day. You have like 10 threads that you started in the rumor and news section alone. I get depressed going there knowing its going to be a while before I go back to WDW. lol


I get the whole Disney depression thing. If it wasn't for runDisney I probably wouldn't get there as much as I do.


----------



## croach

LSUlakes said:


> I read every single post on this thread. I may not always react to it, but I do read them.
> As a way of showing that, I use the like button to indicate that I've read someones response to a QOTD. I may or may not actually like the response but I want them to know I've read it.
> 
> edited because I could barely understand what I wrote. Living up to my southern education standards. lol



I'm just teasing. We're a big group - there's a lot to read.


----------



## SarahDisney

I usually skim everything, and occasionally think "oh, I should like this" ... and then I don't. I'm a really lazy thread reader.
Although I am confused ... is Frozen Ever After not a hidden gem? I've never been on it...


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I made my fp+ for RoL for princess weekend, so I'm looking forward to that right now. This is not hidden, but we really enjoy Disney Springs on weekend nights. The entertainment is great.
I always think about trying a meal service, but haven't yet!

Would just like to echo what others have said about the thread. The thing I might like best is the incredible "non-judginess" of everyone. You guys rock!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Keels said:


> NO NO NO NEVER NEVER NEVER NO.



I have found my people. I hate bananas and thought I was the only person.


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?
> 
> Bonus Question: Have any of you tried of Home Chef or tried something similar? Like or dislikes?



1) As a lifelong fan of Star Wars I have to say I am looking forward to that the most, Toy Story a close second.
2) Hoop Dee Doo Revue is by far our favorite. We go almost every time and are never disappointed, the food is pretty good, unlimited beer/wine refills are a big plus, and the show is fun too.
3) We have tried Blue Apron and it is ok, the concept is great, maybe I am just picky with my food but the meals were just alright for me.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> I am not a runDisney mod but @ohMom and @Tiger Lily 03 are.







croach said:


> I'm just teasing. We're a big group - there's a lot to read.



I realized that, but just wanted to let yall know I read the post. So it doesn't go unnoticed. 



SarahDisney said:


> is Frozen Ever After not a hidden gem? I've never been on it...



He was making a joke. Its a highly popular ride thats fairly new in Epcot. We rode it and I'll admit that the animtronics are very impressive. Very long wait times for the ride... unless the movie Frozen all of sudden became unpopular...


----------



## jmasgat

LSUlakes said:


> IPA's is basically all I drink!!! The hoppier the better.



Someone after my own heart.  Too bad HopSlam season just ended--brief and elusive as it is.


----------



## jmasgat

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Hmm, tough choice because I'm looking forward to all of them obviously.  Probably Star Wars though...I am a male of a certain age
> 
> For rides it is either the WDW Railroad or perhaps Living with the Land.  Fun fact:  I HATE Flights of Wonder...birds freak me out.
> 
> Bonus QOTD:  Does sushi take out count?  Otherwise, no.
> 
> Sat down with my wife last night and it looks like we have our next WDW trip planned out for May.  Best part, it looks like we have flights and rental car covered with credit card points, hotel will be covered with Hotel Reward points (we didn't want to use our DVC points during a higher points season), our first $360 of Disney food is covered thanks to the WDW Half Marathon, and I only need two vacation days from work since we're planning to go over a Canadian holiday weekend.  That's putting the "Cheap" in CheapRunnerMike



As to the trip cost....."Impressive, most impressive"  said in my best imagined Darth Vader voice.


----------



## Dis5150

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Fun fact: I HATE Flights of Wonder...birds freak me out.



This times 1000! Birds freak me out too! I love AK but there are always birds swooping down on me or hovering around me while I eat!


----------



## Miranda

whaler8 said:


> 2) Hoop Dee Doo Revue is by far our favorite. We go almost every time and are never disappointed, the food is pretty good, unlimited beer/wine refills are a big plus, and the show is fun too.


Yum, I LOVE the Hoop Dee Doo.   There's so much yummy food and all the sangria I can drink!


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?
> 
> Bonus Question: Have any of you tried of Home Chef or tried something similar? Like or dislikes?



ATQOTD: Part 1: All of them!!  Even though I'm not a fan of Star Wars (don't hate me! ) or Avatar (although I do love Fern Gully: ), I think the pictures for both of these look amazing.  I can't wait to see both lands.
Part 2: I love Astro Orbiter.  The line is sorta hidden so a lot of people just walk right by it without even realizing it's a ride.

Bonus (omg there are a lot of questions today, @LSUlakes!): Nope!  Totally useless on this one!

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Miranda

jmasgat said:


> Someone after my own heart.  Too bad HopSlam season just ended--brief and elusive as it is.


I'm on the other end of the spectrum... stouts and porters for me.


----------



## bananabean

FFigawi said:


> Never bananas.





Keels said:


> NO NO NO NEVER NEVER NEVER NO.





roxymama said:


> But I thought that's why you like doing Dopey so much...you get 4! Bananas!





run.minnie.miles said:


> I have found my people. I hate bananas and thought I was the only person.



Hahaha!  I forgot about all of the banana hate on here!
I'll take everyone's bananas! (And I'll save some bananas for @Ariel484, too.  I know she loves them, too! )


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Part 1: Toy Story for me! 
Part 2: My favorite "hidden gem" is not technically a ride and no one may even know what I am talking about, but here goes. There is this camel in front of the Hidden Carpets of Aladdin that spits out water. My dad and I love to stand nearby and watched people get hit with water and then look around all confused until they realize it is coming from the camel. It has provided countless hours of entertainment over the years. 
Bonus: I had never even heard of that until today...so nope!


----------



## CherieFran

LSUlakes said:


> Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?
> 
> Bonus Question: Have any of you tried of Home Chef or tried something similar? Like or dislikes?



I guess I would say Toy Story, although I haven't paid super close attention to exactly what is in each land. The concept art for Pandora looks amazing, but I only recently saw Avatar for the first time (so I'd be prepared when it opened) so the context isn't a huge draw for me.

One thing I really like is Philharmagic. That's always a must for me - probably because it focuses so heavily on the films from my childhood. Flying with Aladdin and Jasmine is my happy place.

Bonus - I order from Plated about once a month or so. I only order the vegetarian meals so I wait until I'm really excited about all the recipes or they are something I would never make on my own. I've been pretty happy with it, although it's much more expensive than if I was grocery shopping myself. The dinners are often, like, 800 calories, which is too much for me at one meal. So those I end up turning two meals into three or four, which cuts down on the cost per meal some.


----------



## PCFriar80

Miranda said:


> I'm on the other end of the spectrum... stouts and porters for me.


And just to round things out, I'm a middle of the road beer person primarily lagers but adjust well to the Sam Adams seasonal offerings with the exception of the Spring brews....too hoppy for me.  And while I'm not a hoppy guy, I'm generally a happy guy.  Cheers!


----------



## pixarmom

What a great thread!  Love the stories everyone is sharing and how fun to read the QOTD responses!

QOTD from today:  Toy Story (see screen name.)  My almost-adult-son was the biggest Buzz Lightyear fan ever starting at age 1.  Our younger two loved Woody.  Will be very nostalgic for me.    P.S.  I will never put Buzz and Woody in the attic.  

QOTD from yesterday:  Unless we're out and there are interesting and relatively healthy small plates/appetizers to order, I really don't like food very much.  So fueling to run is an issue for me.  I think @roxymama may be able to convince me to try Blue Apron . . .


----------



## Miranda

I will also join in the banana love!  I eat at least one every day.


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?
> 
> Bonus Question: Have any of you tried of Home Chef or tried something similar? Like or dislikes?


New opening - everything! I'm happy WDW is getting some love!

Part 2: Sanaa. Hidden gem!

Bonus: nope. The meals look good but I agree that it seems pricey!


bananabean said:


> Hahaha!  I forgot about all of the banana hate on here!
> I'll take everyone's bananas! (And I'll save some bananas for @Ariel484, too.  I know she loves them, too! )


I only like bananas when they dance!


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> This times 1000! Birds freak me out too! I love AK but there are always birds swooping down on me or hovering around me while I eat!



I love birds and the Flights of Wonder show at AK. I have, however, had a couple of run ins with the wild variety there. 2016 WDWMW I was solo and went to Flame Tree Barbecue for dinner. Found a nice empty spot by the little pond/pool they have there, put my tray down, and realized that I forgot a straw and utensils. Without thinking about it, I just stepped over to the utensil stand and immediately heard other diners shout. Turned around and the ibises were all over my tray and had already made off with my ribs and cornbread!  Lesson learned in under 15 seconds. 

DW has also been nibbled by the ducks looking for a handout there. Didn't hurt, but she wasn't a fan of the experience. Since then we have called all on property ducks "Mr/Mrs Nibbles".


----------



## croach

If the unofficial bonus bonus question is beer choice then I'll go with all the sours you can give me.


----------



## PCFriar80

croach said:


> If the unofficial bonus bonus question is beer choice then I'll go with all the sours you can give me.



I like how that came full circle too...... and checking for the "unlike" button for the sours.  It's just me.


----------



## JulieODC

croach said:


> If the unofficial bonus bonus question is beer choice then I'll go with all the sours you can give me.



Yes! Love sours - so glad they've become more readily available.

We also have some good connections that get us a regular supply for beer from VT - Heady Topper, Lawson's, and Hill Farmstead - so plenty of juicy IPAs.

QOTD: We are hoping to check out the new AK nighttime shows when we visit for PHM. So looking forward to that!

We love the sushi bar at Poly at our hidden gem - good people watching, good food, and no reservations required!

Bonus: We tried Blue Apron using some free meals from a friend - the meals were good but still labor intensive - and a lot of packaging! But I love to cook so actually like picking recipes and shopping for ingredients - so using Blue Apron didn't save me from anything.


----------



## dmross

ATTQOD: Star Wars!! (and Pandora a close second).

I love the TTA and Living with the Land, which don't seem that popular. Small World, too. I've heard some people despise that ride, and I love it.

Have not tried food subscription, but I do style/clothing boxes... I bet food boxes are fun!


----------



## pixarmom

dmross said:


> ATTQOD: Star Wars!! (and Pandora a close second).
> 
> I love the TTA and Living with the Land, which don't seem that popular. Small World, too. I've heard some people despise that ride, and I love it.
> 
> Have not tried food subscription, but I do style/clothing boxes... I bet food boxes are fun!



And if you have a dog, the Bark Box!  Love these!!!  And still hate bananas, unless served mid-marathon.


----------



## DreamRunner1

DH and I are pumped for Dark Side again!


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?
> 
> Bonus Question: Have any of you tried of Home Chef or tried something similar? Like or dislikes?



Maybe all of them except Star Wars (sorry guys).  I don't really care about Avatar, but the boat ride looks cool.  Plus, I'm excited for the walls to come down in my favorite park.

Bonus:  No, I haven't, but I'm curious.  I think if I lived by myself, I'd probably give it shot.



BuckeyeBama said:


> Most looking forward to Pandora. My favorite WDW restaurant is Boatwrights. No idea on the bonus.



Interesting!  I am going to have to try Boatwrights.  For so long, I heard bad reviews and didn't want to try it, but now it's getting more and more popular it seems like.



preciouspups said:


> I once knew a woman who worked for WW and she had lost 30 pounds with their system, except that she weighed about 100 pounds and was very tall... in other words, no one should have been encouraging her to lose 30 pounds to the point of seeing all her bones.  Anyway, we all went to PF Chang's one night and we all ordered delicious food and shared and had drinks and laughed and had fun with our food and there she was with her bland broiled chicken and steamed brown rice and water being all sad.  I decided then that balance is important and being super skinny wasn't as much fun as enjoying a delicious meal with happy people.



Some people will try to manipulate any weight loss system to starve themselves.  For me, the beauty of Weight Watchers has always been that you can eat what you want to a degree and still stay on track.  It has actually taught me balance.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> LOL, except here's what would happen: I would bring the whole tray/roll/sleeve (not sure of my cookie packaging nomenclature!) back to the couch. Eat way more than I should and then sometimes finish the cookies to save having to put them back in the cabinet. Better yet, they were Lorna Doones: white flour, sugar, palm oil, salt, HFCS, not one iota of nutrition.
> 
> I forgot to mention as we were discussing diet/calories/etc: I've tried to completely eliminate non-whole grains and added sugar from my diet. Lorna Doones aren't even on my radar screen any more. Hmmmm, I wonder if they would be ok during carb-load week?



Lorna Doones...I used to love those.  I do still have them occasionally, but that has definitely been a trigger food in the past!



rteetz said:


> I get the whole Disney depression thing. If it wasn't for runDisney I probably wouldn't get there as much as I do.



Same here!  Is it weird that even though I'm going in less than 2 weeks, I'm already kind of sad for it to be over?



Dis5150 said:


> This times 1000! Birds freak me out too! I love AK but there are always birds swooping down on me or hovering around me while I eat!



I wouldn't say they freak me out, but a seagull did steal part of my Tonga Toast last year.



bananabean said:


> Hahaha!  I forgot about all of the banana hate on here!
> I'll take everyone's bananas! (And I'll save some bananas for @Ariel484, too.  I know she loves them, too! )



Save some for me too!  I love bananas!


----------



## Ariel484

@keahgirl8 do you do SmartPoints or PointsPlus?


----------



## keahgirl8

Ariel484 said:


> @keahgirl8 do you do SmartPoints or PointsPlus?



PointsPlus.  I tried SmartPoints and I hated it.


----------



## Ariel484

keahgirl8 said:


> PointsPlus.  I tried SmartPoints and I hated it.


Same!  Do you use a third-party app?


----------



## keahgirl8

Ariel484 said:


> Same!  Do you use a third-party app?



Yes.  ProTracker.  I love it!  They actually just did an update that you can connect with your Fitbit, just like the official app.  It's good to see another Weight Watchers runner!  It is definitely possible.


----------



## Ariel484

keahgirl8 said:


> Yes.  ProTracker.  I love it!  They actually just did an update that you can connect with your Fitbit, just like the official app.  It's good to see another Weight Watchers runner!  It is definitely possible.


Thanks!! I'll check it out. I was so mad when they switched everything over...still am!!


----------



## keahgirl8

Ariel484 said:


> Thanks!! I'll check it out. I was so mad when they switched everything over...still am!!



I am too.  I can't even watch the commercials. lol  125 pounds on PointsPlus, and I'm starving on SmartPoints.  I guess SmartPoints is better then.  

Sorry to go all OT here... Ummm...hydration...fuel...socks!


----------



## Pernella

Finally back on the boards (work has been nuts) and I can't contribute to the conversation since I don't like beer and I have never been to WDW. Pfffftt to my timing 

 I do like bananas and banana flavored things


----------



## keahgirl8

Pernella said:


> Finally back on the boards (work has been nuts) and I can't contribute to the conversation since I don't like beer and I have never been to WDW. Pfffftt to my timing
> 
> I do like bananas and banana flavored things



Yay, bananas!


----------



## LSUfan4444

7 miles this morning...lets get at it boys and girls.


----------



## FFigawi

Get at it? I'm already done with my sea swim and about to open my second IPA of the day.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Well, if I was drinking an IPA right now I'd be me back in college. 

Can I go back to college?


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUfan4444 said:


> Well, if I was drinking an IPA right now I'd be me back in college.
> 
> Can I go back to college?


They didn't have IPAs when I was in college.  Just Falstaff and Narragansett.


----------



## DIS-OH

LSUfan4444 said:


> Can I go back to college?




Yes, you can!

I go back to Middle School/Junior High every day!   In fact, it is the same MS/JH I attended 40 years ago!  Met my DH there when we were 7th graders.

These days,  I have a bigger desk and my own office, though!


----------



## DVCFan1994

Wow took the kids out of school to go enjoy all the snow we got on the ski slopes yesterday and got 6 pages behind quick!  It's a 2.5 hour drive through the middle of no where, so I really enjoyed the distraction of reading everyone's great responses.  

Mine are
1) Star Wars.  Total Star Wars nerd here. Was Princess Leia for PHM one year, because she is clearly the coolest Disney Princess Based on the 2019 date, I'm thinking as long as they're still doing it, Kessel Run Challenge in 2020.  I don't trust them to be ready for it in 2019.  And at the rate they're going moving up registrations, we'll register well ahead of any firm opening date for 2019.  I've never seen Avatar, so although I'll check Pandora out on our June trip most likely, I'm not that hyped up about it.  

2). One place I love that not everyone has heard about is Top of the World Lounge.  It's on the top of BLT.  You have to be with a DVC member to go up there, but it is a great spot for a drink and to watch the MK fireworks.  

3) I had a Blue Apron subscription for months.  I liked the meals for the most part.  I tried some stuff I wouldn't have otherwise.  But, I'd echo @roxymama - the prep takes longer than they say sometimes.  And I probably used half the oil the recommended in most sautéing.  I only stopped it because suddenly there were a lot of nut dishes, and I'm allergic the nuts.  Have been thinking of trying plated or hello fresh. 

Good luck to everyone with races this weekend!


----------



## LSUfan4444

PCFriar80 said:


> They didn't have IPAs when I was in college.  Just Falstaff and Narragansett.



Yeah, you're right. If I was back in college I would be broke and drinking Red Dog for $9.99/case.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Too easy to fall behind on this thread; two days and 150 comments to read.  This is a great thread!

ATTQOTD:
Diet - I don't.  I do have to follow gluten-free (allergy).  Otherwise I eat when hungry and stop when full.

Hidden gem - Now remember it is all in the eye of the beholder. I love Carousel of Progress, must do for me.

Lastly, just need to share with people who would care.  After super tough day at work yesterday and then getting to take my younger daughter to our local valentine's/daddy-daughter dance (which was so wonderful!) I decided to sneak in a 6 miler.  Left the house at 10pm.  Scheduled was a mello pace run.  I started Strava and hit the road.  I always put the phone and watch away and run by feel.  A mellow pace meant just under 10 minute miles.  When I finished it was just a little after 11pm.  That felt good knowing pacing must have been solid.  Then I looked at splits: 9:52, 9:58, 9:56, 9:58, 9:52 and 9:55.  That was just by feel, so excited!  Shared with wife (who is very supportive but not a runner) and I got "is that good?"


----------



## Miranda

Run group was canceled this morning due to the snow storm.  Probably all for the best for me, even though this was my first week of HM training, I didn't get much done at all except one run on Wednesday because last week I woke up sleeping on my back because of a cat (how does an ancient 7 lb cat make me end up sleeping in a position I really don't want to be in?!) and my back has been killing me for a week and a half now.  I had my regular monthly chiropractor visit yesterday and he did a lot of soft tissue work for me, and it's feeling better, but probably for the best to not go out this morning and run for an hour in the 10F snowstorm.  

We got about 14-16" here on Thursday, today we are supposed to get 3-5", and then another storm tomorrow morning until Monday afternoon that is supposed to be another 12-24".  I guess winter is finally here!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Baloo in MI said:


> Then I looked at splits: 9:52, 9:58, 9:56, 9:58, 9:52 and 9:55.



Nothing feels better than clicking the miles off like a machine. Well done!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Baloo in MI said:


> That felt good knowing pacing must have been solid. Then I looked at splits: 9:52, 9:58, 9:56, 9:58, 9:52 and 9:55. That was just by feel, so excited! Shared with wife (who is very supportive but not a runner) and I got "is that good?"



That is excellent!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Miranda said:


> We got about 14-16" here on Thursday, today we are supposed to get 3-5", and then another storm tomorrow morning until Monday afternoon that is supposed to be another 12-24". I guess winter is finally here!



  That's a lot of snow!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Super stoked about Star Wars land, totally forgot the rest of the Question as I just got caught up on 4 pages of conversation. This IS a busy thread!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Miranda said:


> how does an ancient 7 lb cat make me end up sleeping in a position I really don't want to be in?!



Uh, because they are the ruler of the house and you are their staff? 

I know because we serve two of the little devils.


----------



## Pernella

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Uh, because they are the ruler of the house and you are their staff?
> 
> I know because we serve two of the little devils.


+1 to that. Woke up this morning and instead of putting my robe on I tried to warm up with coffee. Why? Because my cat was sleeping on my robe and I didn't want to wake her. 

9.5 miles today. Furthest I've ever run in all my 36 years. My pace took a significant nosedive after mile 6


----------



## asheleycs

New lands: I'm not terribly excited about new lands. I AM excited for the new lands to soak up crowds and give me room to breathe in the rest of the parks. 

Hidden gem: Not a hidden gem, but I love Carousel of Progress. It's so adorably hokey, especially the last scene.

Meal delivery: We tried one once (I must have had a coupon). It wasn't bad, but definitely wasn't enough food for a family of 5 with big appetites. It's also impossible to find meals that everyone likes, so DH (who does most of the cooking) tries to have a couple of extra sides so everyone gets something. I have a teenager who doesn't like any "kid" food (like chicken nuggets), DD's girlfriend who is a vegetarian (and with us almost every meal), a boy who won't complain but also won't eat anything unusual, a kid who only likes rice, me who won't eat any seafood, and DH who would like everything to be as spicy as a Carolina Reaper. Y'all catching on to why I don't cook? Lol.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> It sounds like you are doing some running at the moment, which is a great start! I'm not 100% familiar with the couch to 10k program but thats a option. I think there is also a similar plan that builds on the couch to 5k plan that may be better suited. Unfortunitly I am do not know much about the apple watch and what it offers, but if its anything like Garmin they have 3 different options for 10k programs that you can pick from based on you level of fitness or experience. I think @rteetz has an apple watch and can shed some more light on the subject matter. Also our Running Thread planning master @DopeyBadger has been known to come up with some very detailed running plans that have been extremely helpful to many on this forum. You can reach out to them for advice and who ever else might want to chime in.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, we are best friends now! IPA's is basically all I drink!!! The hoppier the better. I'm a big fan of Bear Republics Racer 5, Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA, St. Arnold's Art Car IPA, and the list goes on. Most of my favorites arent distributed in Louisiana so I stock up on trips out of town. The difference is in consumption rate... On a weekend I will put down 6-12 of them and those calories really add up lol. I'm trying to behave this weekend!




Please tell me you have good local beer!  Next to running and exploring new places, I love to sample local beers.  All this beer talk and I know what I will be drinking at dinner tonight.  I LOVE hoppy beers, but may have to try some things mentioned here.  I still have yet to try a sour.

Maybe we all need a Disboards beer meetup?


----------



## Wendy98

roxymama said:


> I was spectating that mile race near the finish line last year so there is 100% chance I was cheering for you!!!  We were in the area since we were taking my kiddo to the carousel and would have probably last minute entered the race if they still had spots open.  Mostly for the coney and beer.  And I ran the 10k that next morning too.  BTW the 10k free shirt from that race is the softest best pajama shirt in the whole world.
> 
> I have no idea how a mile race will go???  I tend to always have a faster 2nd mile than first mile during every 5k.  It takes me a minute to get the legs going. I'm not really going to train for it, because I'll be in taper town for my half the next weekend.  But I may also be running with my Aunt and then the pressure will be totally off, but it'll be hard to hold back.



My strategy for a mile race:  go out HARD and pray you can hang on and not puke.

This was the Little Kings Mile last year.  I am on the far right end.  We waited forever or the start of that race and had a lot of fun together.  The girl next to me is my age.  She finished 3rd, but is one of my running idols.  She is amazingly fast!  Also, one of the sweetest people I have ever me.



This was the 10K the next morning.  I have no idea how I pulled that off because I was exhausted from the night before.


----------



## roxymama

Wendy98 said:


> My strategy for a mile race:  go out HARD and pray you can hang on and not puke.
> 
> This was the Little Kings Mile last year.  I am on the far right end.  We waited forever or the start of that race and had a lot of fun together.  The girl next to me is my age.  She finished 3rd, but is one of my running idols.  She is amazingly fast!  Also, one of the sweetest people I have ever me.
> 
> View attachment 219732
> 
> This was the 10K the next morning.  I have no idea how I pulled that off because I was exhausted from the night before.
> 
> View attachment 219733



That's some sound advice!  Though I wonder if you get street cred if you do puke.    We had coneys the night before the 10k; luckily it didn't hurt us.  
Those finish line pigs still crack me up.  They were still there when lil old me crossed the finish too


----------



## Baloo in MI

Pernella said:


> 9.5 miles today. Furthest I've ever run in all my 36 years. My pace took a significant nosedive after mile 6



Congratulations!  It is cool how distances that seemed not possible to reach simply become a number that you run past on your way to new goals!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

So I did a (mostly) blind treadmill run today and it was amazing. I just put a movie on my iPad, set the speed to something that felt comfortable, covered up the time, and just went. I say "mostly blind" because I did check the speed a couple times for short walk breaks and saw the time, which was a little slower than I usually go, but I didn't fret about it and just kept going. The first time I saw the time 12 minutes had already passed. It was the best 45 minutes I've ever done feel-wise and it seemed to go by so fast. And when I was done I felt like I could have gone longer. I have definitely found my new method for treadmill runs.


----------



## McNs

I hurt my OTHER calf running Thursday. Just a strain, but Dr Google suggests not running for a few days. I gave it a good icing post the run which helped. Not sure if I like my shoes - 4th pair of Muzuno Riders but they aren't fitting like previous pairs.


----------



## SarahDisney

bananabean said:


> I'll take everyone's bananas! (And I'll save some bananas for @Ariel484, too. I know she loves them, too! )



I'll take some bananas too - dancing or otherwise.



DIS-OH said:


> Yes, you can!
> 
> I go back to Middle School/Junior High every day!   In fact, it is the same MS/JH I attended 40 years ago!  Met my DH there when we were 7th graders.
> 
> These days,  I have a bigger desk and my own office, though!



My dad likes to say that he's been in high school for 40 years.

Can I make a beer confession? I've gotten to a point where I don't know if I like beer or if I just like certain beers. I used to hate beer because the only beer I had ever had was Budweiser and Bud Light, both of which I hated. A friend got me to try Coors Light, which I actually liked, so that became my beer. Then I once tried a sip of a friend's Hoegaarden, and I liked that a lot (I actually got one at Be Our Guest my first time there). So then there were two beers I liked.
These days, my default beer is Blue Moon. For a while now I've wanted to try out seasonal and craft brews, because I think it would be interesting to try out beers that basically aren't the same old thing. So we got a giant box of Sam Adams Octoberfest (big box stores are great for that), and it turns out ... I hated it. Too malty for me (is that a thing?). That kinda scared me off of seasonal brews, and I'm afraid to even start with craft beers.
Now I don't know what's going on with my beer life. Did I just choose the wrong seasonal beer? Should I stick to the same old big brand beers? Will I just be drinking Blue Moon for the rest of my life? Should I try something else? I really don't know where to go from here in my beer drinking...
(And that was probably way too much information for everyone)

Back to running ... I'm super excited to run 12 miles in the rain tomorrow with over a foot of snow still on the ground. Not. But ... if I can make it through this run, then I'm officially in taper time for my half!
(I could probably do a shorter run on the treadmill tomorrow and then the long run on Tuesday, but ... I'd rather get it done tomorrow since I have a late flight on Tuesday night and I don't want to be super exhausted all day Tuesday)


----------



## Miranda

I haven't done a treadmill run in at least a year, but I am thinking I should go tomorrow before the snowstorm.  It's supposed to start snowing around 10am and end on Monday at 4pm.  I really hate the treadmill, and my back is still sore, but HM training days are already ticking away and our group run was canceled this morning due to the snow today and I am sure my spin class on Monday will be canceled and I bet the gym will not even open that day and will probably close early tomorrow as well.  We're in the hot pink part.


----------



## bananabean

Pernella said:


> +1 to that. Woke up this morning and instead of putting my robe on I tried to warm up with coffee. Why? Because my cat was sleeping on my robe and I didn't want to wake her.



First rule of cat!


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> Now I don't know what's going on with my beer life. Did I just choose the wrong seasonal beer? Should I stick to the same old big brand beers? Will I just be drinking Blue Moon for the rest of my life? Should I try something else? I really don't know where to go from here in my beer drinking...
> (And that was probably way too much information for everyone)



If you want to try branching out to better and different beer, I recommend visiting a bar with lots of craft beer on tap. You tell the bartender or waiter the story of what you like and what you don't, and they will suggest ones for you to try based on your preferences. They'll even bring you a small taste for you to try before buying a full pint. It's a good way to discover new beer and expand your horizon beyond the bland beer made by the macro companies.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FFigawi said:


> I recommend visiting a bar with lots of craft beer on tap.



If you're in the Atlanta area, The Tap on Ponce is an excellent place to expand your beer horizons (along with your beer belly!)

60+ beers on tap, knowledgeable bartenders, great atmosphere at the market. Be aware that they don't have a liquor-by-the-drink license, so they tap your beer into a bottle or can, depending on the size. Then you carry it off-premises (2 feet out into Ponce Market proper) and open it. The only down-side is that the lines can get long during peak hours.

http://www.atthetap.com/on-tap


----------



## jmasgat

SarahDisney said:


> Now I don't know what's going on with my beer life. Did I just choose the wrong seasonal beer? Should I stick to the same old big brand beers? Will I just be drinking Blue Moon for the rest of my life? Should I try something else? I really don't know where to go from here in my beer drinking...
> (And that was probably way too much information for everyone)



Another suggestion--which may/may not work depending on where you live and state liquor sale laws--is to buy a "mixed 6".  Where I am, our grocery stores will let you buy a six pack of individual bottles. That way you can do a tasting of, say, all-IPA, or other style.  If you don't like one, you're not stuck with a whole 6,12 or 24 pack.


----------



## Wendy98

SarahDisney said:


> I'll take some bananas too - dancing or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> My dad likes to say that he's been in high school for 40 years.
> 
> Can I make a beer confession? I've gotten to a point where I don't know if I like beer or if I just like certain beers. I used to hate beer because the only beer I had ever had was Budweiser and Bud Light, both of which I hated. A friend got me to try Coors Light, which I actually liked, so that became my beer. Then I once tried a sip of a friend's Hoegaarden, and I liked that a lot (I actually got one at Be Our Guest my first time there). So then there were two beers I liked.
> These days, my default beer is Blue Moon. For a while now I've wanted to try out seasonal and craft brews, because I think it would be interesting to try out beers that basically aren't the same old thing. So we got a giant box of Sam Adams Octoberfest (big box stores are great for that), and it turns out ... I hated it. Too malty for me (is that a thing?). That kinda scared me off of seasonal brews, and I'm afraid to even start with craft beers.
> Now I don't know what's going on with my beer life. Did I just choose the wrong seasonal beer? Should I stick to the same old big brand beers? Will I just be drinking Blue Moon for the rest of my life? Should I try something else? I really don't know where to go from here in my beer drinking...
> (And that was probably way too much information for everyone)
> 
> Back to running ... I'm super excited to run 12 miles in the rain tomorrow with over a foot of snow still on the ground. Not. But ... if I can make it through this run, then I'm officially in taper time for my half!
> (I could probably do a shorter run on the treadmill tomorrow and then the long run on Tuesday, but ... I'd rather get it done tomorrow since I have a late flight on Tuesday night and I don't want to be super exhausted all day Tuesday)



Oh my, it sounds like you are having a beer life crisis.  You WILL get through this!

I like the suggestion to try a mixed 6pack.  Many times I will buy an individual can or bottle from Trader Joe's.  I have commitment issues and a full 6 or 12 pack can be overwhelming.

No way would I want to do 12 in the rain, on snow.  That sounds like a winter time slip and slide.  I have learned to love the treadmill and credit it with many breakthroughs to the next level.  I love controlling  my incline and forcing myself to run hard or fall off.


----------



## SarahDisney

Thanks for the beer pro tips, guys!

I made it through my 12 miles! The rain actually stayed away for most of the run - a little drizzle here and there, but it didn't start raining consistently until mile 11 or so, and by that point I had to get home somehow anyway, and running is faster than walking.
I actually have to give big kudos to parks department/DOT, because the vast majority of my running route (which is mostly public sidewalks and park/greenway) was really well shoveled. There were some icy areas where I had to slow down and some snow-covered areas where I actually had to walk (I managed to run in some of the snow, but not all of it was runable), but I survived! I had the treadmill ready as a backup plan, but I think the fact that the rain started later than expected is what made it possible.
Taper Time!!!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Wendy98 said:


> ...12 pack can be overwhelming. No way would I want to do 12 in the rain, on snow...



12 beers or 12 miles?


----------



## michigandergirl

SarahDisney said:


> I'll take some bananas too - dancing or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> My dad likes to say that he's been in high school for 40 years.
> 
> Can I make a beer confession? I've gotten to a point where I don't know if I like beer or if I just like certain beers. I used to hate beer because the only beer I had ever had was Budweiser and Bud Light, both of which I hated. A friend got me to try Coors Light, which I actually liked, so that became my beer. Then I once tried a sip of a friend's Hoegaarden, and I liked that a lot (I actually got one at Be Our Guest my first time there). So then there were two beers I liked.
> These days, my default beer is Blue Moon. For a while now I've wanted to try out seasonal and craft brews, because I think it would be interesting to try out beers that basically aren't the same old thing. So we got a giant box of Sam Adams Octoberfest (big box stores are great for that), and it turns out ... I hated it. Too malty for me (is that a thing?). That kinda scared me off of seasonal brews, and I'm afraid to even start with craft beers.
> Now I don't know what's going on with my beer life. Did I just choose the wrong seasonal beer? Should I stick to the same old big brand beers? Will I just be drinking Blue Moon for the rest of my life? Should I try something else? I really don't know where to go from here in my beer drinking...
> (And that was probably way too much information for everyone)
> 
> Back to running ... I'm super excited to run 12 miles in the rain tomorrow with over a foot of snow still on the ground. Not. But ... if I can make it through this run, then I'm officially in taper time for my half!
> (I could probably do a shorter run on the treadmill tomorrow and then the long run on Tuesday, but ... I'd rather get it done tomorrow since I have a late flight on Tuesday night and I don't want to be super exhausted all day Tuesday)



Blue Moon is one of my favorites too. So if you like Blue Moon I'm sure you can find other craft beers to like. In addition to the mixed 6 pack, some bars will offer a sampler of several popular or local brews. My current favorite is Founders All Day IPA.


----------



## LSUlakes

pixarmom said:


> What a great thread!  Love the stories everyone is sharing and how fun to read the QOTD responses!
> 
> QOTD from today:  Toy Story (see screen name.)  My almost-adult-son was the biggest Buzz Lightyear fan ever starting at age 1.  Our younger two loved Woody.  Will be very nostalgic for me.    P.S.  I will never put Buzz and Woody in the attic.
> 
> QOTD from yesterday:  Unless we're out and there are interesting and relatively healthy small plates/appetizers to order, I really don't like food very much.  So fueling to run is an issue for me.  I think @roxymama may be able to convince me to try Blue Apron . . .



Welcome to the thread and thanks for posting!



camaker said:


> I love birds and the Flights of Wonder show at AK. I have, however, had a couple of run ins with the wild variety there. 2016 WDWMW I was solo and went to Flame Tree Barbecue for dinner. Found a nice empty spot by the little pond/pool they have there, put my tray down, and realized that I forgot a straw and utensils. Without thinking about it, I just stepped over to the utensil stand and immediately heard other diners shout. Turned around and the ibises were all over my tray and had already made off with my ribs and cornbread!  Lesson learned in under 15 seconds.
> 
> DW has also been nibbled by the ducks looking for a handout there. Didn't hurt, but she wasn't a fan of the experience. Since then we have called all on property ducks "Mr/Mrs Nibbles".



Thats hilarious, very unfortunate for you though. Those birds are very opportunistic and it's likely that trend of them waiting for hand outs will never end.  



Pernella said:


> Finally back on the boards (work has been nuts) and I can't contribute to the conversation since I don't like beer and I have never been to WDW. Pfffftt to my timing
> 
> I do like bananas and banana flavored things



Glad you are able to make it back! Having a heavy work load will indeed have a negative effect on the Dis boards. 



LSUfan4444 said:


> Well, if I was drinking an IPA right now I'd be me back in college.
> 
> Can I go back to college?



Meet you at the Chimes? 



Baloo in MI said:


> Lastly, just need to share with people who would care. After super tough day at work yesterday and then getting to take my younger daughter to our local valentine's/daddy-daughter dance (which was so wonderful!) I decided to sneak in a 6 miler. Left the house at 10pm. Scheduled was a mello pace run. I started Strava and hit the road. I always put the phone and watch away and run by feel. A mellow pace meant just under 10 minute miles. When I finished it was just a little after 11pm. That felt good knowing pacing must have been solid. Then I looked at splits: 9:52, 9:58, 9:56, 9:58, 9:52 and 9:55. That was just by feel, so excited! Shared with wife (who is very supportive but not a runner) and I got "is that good?"



Nice run and isnt running at 10 PM just the best... It takes forever to go to sleep after that. 



Pernella said:


> +1 to that. Woke up this morning and instead of putting my robe on I tried to warm up with coffee. Why? Because my cat was sleeping on my robe and I didn't want to wake her.
> 
> 9.5 miles today. Furthest I've ever run in all my 36 years. My pace took a significant nosedive after mile 6



Nice job on the run! Dont get discouraged by the pace drop after mile 6. As you continue to push the distance and more miles those runs will become more consistent. 



Wendy98 said:


> Please tell me you have good local beer!  Next to running and exploring new places, I love to sample local beers.  All this beer talk and I know what I will be drinking at dinner tonight.  I LOVE hoppy beers, but may have to try some things mentioned here.  I still have yet to try a sour.
> 
> Maybe we all need a Disboards beer meetup?



Well that kinda depends on your definition of local... We have a brewery in town and as much as I want to like it, i just dont. Every. Single. One of their beers have the same awful after taste. In the region we have a couple that have some good stuff that I buy with Abita probably being our most popular and well know brewery in the state. Compared to the East and West coast and how some places have a small pub that makes its own beer and block down the road is another one, well we are behind like almost everything else. Slow to change, and a lot of people around here would rather drink bud light or something similar than try a craft beer. 
For a short period of time I got into home brewing and made a few batches. Also got to try a lot of other folks home brew which was really nice. I eventually gave it up as running became more important and we had our first child. Only so much time in a day...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Anyone ever done ABAC Run for the Nurses Half?

http://www.abac.edu/academics/schools/nursing/outreach/run-for-the-nurses

Contemplating it for a POT race this spring. Any feedback, especially on course elevation would be greatly appreciated.

Edited post to show elevation on plotaroute:

https://www.plotaroute.com/routeprofile/355884


----------



## gjramsey

Weekend Race reports:

Katy Half Marathon - The theme for running races so far this year is hot and humid.  Saturday morning was a nice balmy 70 degrees with a dew-point around 60, so nasty humid.  I was kinda hoping to try and set a PR at the race, but the weather had different ideas.  Even so, I went out and ran a PR pace for as long as I could, and that turned out to be around 7 miles.  My first 6 miles was in a nice 43:50, and the last 7 miles was a 59:55.  The humidity just sucked me dry.  The course ended up being about .1 of a mile short.  I finished with a time of 1:43:55, and I ended up 7th in my age group out of 61, and 80th overall out of 1165. 

Rhythm and Blues Qtr Marathon - Again hot and humid this morning.  Not a fan of the this years winter for Houston.  The Katy race was supposed to be last week, but the Super Bowl made law enforcement for intersections impossible.  So I got to race both days this weekend.  I told my wife that I did not expect to place in my age group since I felt pretty beat up and drained from Saturdays race.  This race starts at 8am, so it was even warmer then yesterday at the start.  The horn sounded, and we took off and I was surprisingly able to keep between 7:25 and 7:30 for the first 5 miles.  Mile 6 had some rolling hills and my legs were starting to feel tired, so I decided to walk a couple of them.  I was still able to finish in 49:27, and was 1st in my AG out of 28, and 7th overall out of 724.  I was totally shocked that I was able to race this kind of time today.

Next race in 5 weeks in Dallas.  I am praying for something less than 60 for a racing temp!


----------



## Wendy98

michigandergirl said:


> Blue Moon is one of my favorites too. So if you like Blue Moon I'm sure you can find other craft beers to like. In addition to the mixed 6 pack, some bars will offer a sampler of several popular or local brews. My current favorite is Founders All Day IPA.



I love Founder's All Day IPA---it clocks in at only 147 calories!  The bad thing about most of the yummy beers is the high calorie count (200+).


----------



## Z-Knight

gjramsey said:


> Weekend Race reports:
> 
> Katy Half Marathon - The theme for running races so far this year is hot and humid.  Saturday morning was a nice balmy 70 degrees with a dew-point around 60, so nasty humid.  I was kinda hoping to try and set a PR at the race, but the weather had different ideas.  Even so, I went out and ran a PR pace for as long as I could, and that turned out to be around 7 miles.  My first 6 miles was in a nice 43:50, and the last 7 miles was a 59:55.  The humidity just sucked me dry.  The course ended up being about .1 of a mile short.  I finished with a time of 1:43:55, and I ended up 7th in my age group out of 61, and 80th overall out of 1165.
> 
> Rhythm and Blues Qtr Marathon - Again hot and humid this morning.  Not a fan of the this years winter for Houston.  The Katy race was supposed to be last week, but the Super Bowl made law enforcement for intersections impossible.  So I got to race both days this weekend.  I told my wife that I did not expect to place in my age group since I felt pretty beat up and drained from Saturdays race.  This race starts at 8am, so it was even warmer then yesterday at the start.  The horn sounded, and we took off and I was surprisingly able to keep between 7:25 and 7:30 for the first 5 miles.  Mile 6 had some rolling hills and my legs were starting to feel tired, so I decided to walk a couple of them.  I was still able to finish in 49:27, and was 1st in my AG out of 28, and 7th overall out of 724.  I was totally shocked that I was able to race this kind of time today.
> 
> Next race in 5 weeks in Dallas.  I am praying for something less than 60 for a racing temp!


Holy crap, how the heck did you manage such a great time!!?!?!?!! It was so humid and hot - it was actually higher than 70 per my car's thermometer - closer to 73. I had my worst half marathon ever and I don't ever plan on running those again in Houston in February or later...the Cypress one had the best weather so I'll do that one again. I gave up after 1 mile due to the humidity - and I think I woke up with a slight cold because I had something in my throat and couldn't breathe very well. At this point I want to forget that race - I was slower in in than last years Disney half marathon where I purposely walked to save myself for the marathon.


----------



## The Expert

I made a half-eaten Dole Whip with my last long training run before Princess! Longest I've EVER run, and a little faster than I was supposed to as I ran blind, but I've nailed down my nutrition strategy and am feeling good about doing all three races.


----------



## JClimacus

Finished my last high mileage weekend in preparation for Myrtle Beach. I had to do 10 on the treadmill yesterday because of weather, and I was determined not to suffer through 20 on it today. Running through the slush and sand on the road was like running on the beach... but I made it. What a relief to finally finish the high mileage without injury.

My 20 mile days are the one day I allow myself to eat... we hit our favorite Mexican restaurant followed by a piece of chocolate cake.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

JClimacus said:


> preparation for Myrtle Beach



I loved MB (mostly). I ran it on my birthday, which made me a star! MB is dead flat, not crowded, nice views. In fact I PRed there. Just be prepared for the wind. My year, it hit us at the 'far' turn around point, around 18 or so.

It also had lots of little add-on out-and backs. I don't mind those, but I know some people do.

Have a Good Race!


----------



## dis_or_dat

@SarahDisney sounds like you like wheat beers / witbiers since Blue Moon and Hoegaarden are those types of beers.  I personally love that type and usually order Hefeweizens (not a brand, but a type) if I see them on a menu, apparently they're low in bitter hoppiness.  If I don't see one, I'll ask if they have a witbier or something similar.  Just got back from a ski trip and coors lite was a huge hit, unfortunately I couldn't imbibe so couldn't tell you how similar it is to those types of beers.  Also, I'm no expert, so someone can probably tell you the true difference between wheat beer/witbier/Hefeweizens, etc.


----------



## keahgirl8

I ran 6.2 in training today, my longest run in 2 years.  I"m still rehabbing this hip injury, and my time wasn't great, but I am so happy!  Now I feel like I can go run the Princess 10K and survive!


----------



## McNs

Just been going through the Strava feed for the weekend - so many awesome runs, some loooong ones too! Well done all!!!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

JClimacus said:


> Finished my last high mileage weekend in preparation for Myrtle Beach. I had to do 10 on the treadmill yesterday because of weather, and I was determined not to suffer through 20 on it today. Running through the slush and sand on the road was like running on the beach... but I made it. What a relief to finally finish the high mileage without injury.
> 
> My 20 mile days are the one day I allow myself to eat... we hit our favorite Mexican restaurant followed by a piece of chocolate cake.





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I loved MB (mostly). I ran it on my birthday, which made me a star! MB is dead flat, not crowded, nice views. In fact I PRed there. Just be prepared for the wind. My year, it hit us at the 'far' turn around point, around 18 or so.
> 
> It also had lots of little add-on out-and backs. I don't mind those, but I know some people do.
> 
> Have a Good Race!



I have run MB 4-5 times and had fun every time. Great support considering the population there that time of the year. I started running MB because of its placement on the calendar. It forced me to get out the door throughout the winter, which can be a problem through the toughest part of winter.

Have fun!


----------



## derekleigh

New race:

March 25 - derekleigh - Shamrock Half Marathon (1:58:00/ N/A)


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

The Expert said:


> I made a half-eaten Dole Whip with my last long training run before Princess! Longest I've EVER run, and a little faster than I was supposed to as I ran blind, but I've nailed down my nutrition strategy and am feeling good about doing all three races.



First of all...CONGRATS!  I do see your Dole Whip, but to me it looks like a sparkplug...igniting you for a great Princess Weekend!


----------



## gjramsey

Z-Knight said:


> Holy crap, how the heck did you manage such a great time!!?!?!?!! It was so humid and hot - it was actually higher than 70 per my car's thermometer - closer to 73. I had my worst half marathon ever and I don't ever plan on running those again in Houston in February or later...the Cypress one had the best weather so I'll do that one again. I gave up after 1 mile due to the humidity - and I think I woke up with a slight cold because I had something in my throat and couldn't breathe very well. At this point I want to forget that race - I was slower in in than last years Disney half marathon where I purposely walked to save myself for the marathon.



Yeah, the beat down was pretty brutal.  I will do Katy again, the first two years had fairly decent weather.  I am really afraid to see what Vintage park half weather will be like in April. 

There were many people from our running club that really struggled on Saturday.  One of my friends was a pacer for the 1:45 group, and then went out and ran 7 more to get to 20 for her last long run before Woodlands. I called her nuts before she headed back out, since I could not phantom running any more feet, much less miles!


----------



## Diskidatheart

LSUlakes said:


> I was updating the race list and @Diskidatheart your goal stuck out to me. Did you have the beer? lol Forgot that was goal, and I feel it's only right to confirm you had the beer before I replace N/A with BEER!
> 
> 08 - Diskidatheart - WDW Marathon (Beer / N/A) Dopey



So sorry for such delayed response.  I did get my beer (and pretzel) in the last mile of the race.  I also got to ride Expedition Everest as soon as it opened.


----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> Weekend Race reports:
> 
> Katy Half Marathon - The theme for running races so far this year is hot and humid.  Saturday morning was a nice balmy 70 degrees with a dew-point around 60, so nasty humid.  I was kinda hoping to try and set a PR at the race, but the weather had different ideas.  Even so, I went out and ran a PR pace for as long as I could, and that turned out to be around 7 miles.  My first 6 miles was in a nice 43:50, and the last 7 miles was a 59:55.  The humidity just sucked me dry.  The course ended up being about .1 of a mile short.  I finished with a time of 1:43:55, and I ended up 7th in my age group out of 61, and 80th overall out of 1165.
> 
> Rhythm and Blues Qtr Marathon - Again hot and humid this morning.  Not a fan of the this years winter for Houston.  The Katy race was supposed to be last week, but the Super Bowl made law enforcement for intersections impossible.  So I got to race both days this weekend.  I told my wife that I did not expect to place in my age group since I felt pretty beat up and drained from Saturdays race.  This race starts at 8am, so it was even warmer then yesterday at the start.  The horn sounded, and we took off and I was surprisingly able to keep between 7:25 and 7:30 for the first 5 miles.  Mile 6 had some rolling hills and my legs were starting to feel tired, so I decided to walk a couple of them.  I was still able to finish in 49:27, and was 1st in my AG out of 28, and 7th overall out of 724.  I was totally shocked that I was able to race this kind of time today.
> 
> Next race in 5 weeks in Dallas.  I am praying for something less than 60 for a racing temp!



Nice runs! The weather has been crazy. 



McNs said:


> Just been going through the Strava feed for the weekend - so many awesome runs, some loooong ones too! Well done all!!!



Someone on there ran 63.4 miles! Thats crazy long!!!!!


----------



## FFigawi

Diskidatheart said:


> So sorry for such delayed response.  I did get my beer (and pretzel) in the last mile of the race.  I also got to ride Expedition Everest as soon as it opened.



You missed the beer at the AK bar next to Everest. You can add that in for next year.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> Someone on there ran 63.4 miles! Thats crazy long!!!!!



That's our Paula!  She's our ultra trail runner out in New Zealand.  I love seeing her elevation profiles of her runs because they're so intense!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Running clothes can smell bad. Even after a wash, they can still smell a bit or you could have some stains on them. What is your proven method for keeping your running clothes at their best?

ATTQOTD: I wash mine on a double rinse cycle, then to the dryer with one of those fabric thingys. Still, I have some shirts that just have a smell. Since races give out shirts that are friendly to run in, those shirts get retired. I also have stains on my white running shirts, and once they become very noticeable, they to get retired. I have no idea how to solve that problem.


----------



## LSUlakes

DopeyBadger said:


> That's our Paula!  She's our ultra trail runner out in New Zealand.  I love seeing her elevation profiles of her runs because they're so intense!



I believe you are the one who started the strava group. There are a ton of folks on that thing! It takes a while to get caught up on that one as well. Thanks for starting it.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running clothes can smell bad. Even after a wash, they can still smell a bit or you could have some stains on them. What is your proven method for keeping your running clothes at their best?



I run mine through the Active Wear cycle on the washing machine using Tide Sport w/Febreze and no fabric softener.  If anything is stained, it gets hit with Shout Gel ~10 minutes prior to washing.  That stuff is magic!  Shirts go in a delicates bag just in case, as I've had a couple come out with runs in the past.  Shirts and shorts then go into the dryer on medium with no dryer sheets or other additives.  Anything compression, like calf sleeves or CW-X shorts and tights are air dried and don't go into the dryer.  I've never had issues with clothes coming out with residual smells after following that routine.  Occasionally something that's super heavy stained, like a shirt I played Ultimate in on a muddy field and laid out in might need an extra session with the Shout and another wash, but that's about it.


----------



## baxter24

I use a detergent I found at Dicks Sporting Goods that really helps get the smell out of our running/workout clothes. We have a ton of the Oxy Clean spray around our house because of our kids so we found that really does the trick with stains. I wash our running clothes separately (they even go in a separate dirty clothes bin) from everything else and don't use a dryer sheet.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> I believe you are the one who started the strava group. There are a ton of folks on that thing! It takes a while to get caught up on that one as well. Thanks for starting it.



Looks like we've got 106 members!  Just people crushing goals right and left!  It's fun to have a place where everyone can put their training down almost regardless of the device they use.  My favorite feature on Strava is the "fly-by" for races.  I really liked watching the Disney ones because I could see other DIS members and where they were in relationship to me on the course after the race.  I passed several of the DIS'ers either on course or in the out-back parts but totally missed them.  It's also fun at local races too because I've had people reach out to me after the race and talk about the jockeying back and forth and such.  Another nice community of people!  It also personally helps me with anyone using my training plans because then I can keep an eye on them and reach out or see what they're seeing.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: I hang my clothes up to dry after working out (ew) and then wash them in scent-free detergent (cold water/delicate cycle) and then hang them to dry.  I'm not sure if it's the brand of clothes I use for running or if there's something magical about my method, but I don't think my clothes smell.  Or maybe they do and I just don't realize it.  I definitely second the recommendation for Oxy Clean - I'll soak my stuff in water + Oxy Clean (the powder) to get stains out before washing.

I have tried the sport detergents in the past - I HATE the way that they smell and I hate how they make my clothes smell! Now I stick to the scent-free, dye-free stuff.


----------



## ZellyB

QOTD:  I typically can get them clean and unsmelly with just straight detergent, but sometimes the stank is too much, and then I can usually put in vinegar with the wash and that takes care of it.  Sometimes they require two runs through the wash though.  If I know they are stinky, I try to smell before they go into the dryer so I don't bake in the stench.  #runningisglamorous


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I think the key is to hang up clothes right after running instead of putting them in the hamper. Then it's Tide (original) and Snuggle dryer sheets.


----------



## The Expert

CheapRunnerMike said:


> First of all...CONGRATS!  I do see your Dole Whip, but to me it looks like a sparkplug...igniting you for a great Princess Weekend!



Spark plug, thumbs up... I'll take it all! It started off as an accident, but when I saw something forming as I plotted my course, I had to have fun with it. 

ATTQOTD: My trick is to have WAY TOO MANY pieces of running attire. I can't possibly go through it all, so it stays pretty fresh. I do wash using the hand wash/wool setting on my machine, with regular Tide pod detergent, then either gentle dryer with no fabric softener or hang to dry. So far, nothing has gotten to the point where I've had to toss it or do anything more.


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> That's our Paula!  She's our ultra trail runner out in New Zealand.  I love seeing her elevation profiles of her runs because they're so intense!



I had a whopping 75 feet elevation gain this weekend by running up to Chicago's tallest point and was all proud of myself and then saw Paula's numbers and was like DANG!  Pretty cool.

ATTQOTD:  I use Gain original scent for all my clothes then hang up to dry the tech fabric stuff.  Though I feel like tech fabric tends to retain my detergent smell stronger than cotton (anyone else?), but at least I like the smell.  I don't have a stinky after washing problem luckily.

Read somewhere that fabric softener and dryer sheets can put a film on your tech material that prevents all of the good sweat wicking properties...so if you are using one you are compounding your smelly problem probably.  Make sure to re-wash any that have been dryer sheeted, then hang them up or use a non-fabric softening sheet in the dryer and the residue will be gone after one or two cycles.

PS  I smell like flowers after I run and I sweat sparkles and rainbows.


----------



## croach

I only wear things once and then throw them away. You all don't do that?


----------



## Matoskah Poodle

ATTQOTD: I soak my stanky things overnight in a bucket with 2 gal water, 1/4 cup cascade powder, and 1/4 cup of vinegar.  My Mom started doing that when I hit jr high and started playing sports.  It's been working 40 years so I haven't changed it.   Added benefits, it get's stains out of shirts like a dream.


----------



## FFigawi

ATTQOTD: I hang them up right away after working out in order to keep them from getting mildewed sitting in the hamper. When it's time to wash them, it's on the active setting on the washer, extra water, extra rinse, and hung up to dry. Nine of my workout gear goes into the dryer. I'm too afraid of what the cheap Middle Eastern unit will do to my clothes.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My running clothes smell clean until I begin to sweat in them. Sadly, synthetic fabrics smell when exposed to human oils and sweat. Invent a synthetic fiber that wicks as well but doesn't smell and you will get very, very rich. Cotton and wool do not smell when exposed to human sweat, but they don't wick well enough. 

I let my running gear hang dry after every run. After they have dried I put them in a pile for washing later in the week (once I have a decent load of that type of laundry). I do not mix my running clothes with other clothes when washing. Nothing unusual about the wash cycle, and we are not even picky about detergents. I hang my running clothes to dry after washing. Nothing fancy.

I have a lot of running clothes. Most of my running clothes last for many years. Only my socks and compression shorts have shortish life spans. So what we are doing works for us.


----------



## roxymama

croach said:


> I only wear things once and then throw them away. You all don't do that?



Business oppurtunity!  Wait outside croach's house (creepily) on trash day, then sell his stuff on ebay.  After washing everything properly of course.


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> PS  I smell like flowers after I run and I sweat sparkles and rainbows.



Does that mean your snot rockets and lugeys are jelly beans and Jolly Ranchers?


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD:  I also let mine dry (in the summer my clothes are hanging all over the shower curtain and the bathroom door after I get back ) before I put them in the washing pile, so they don't get mildewy. I wash mine in cold with a sport detergent called Vapor Fresh that has no odor.  I can't stand the smell of Tide Sport, all I can smell is the Febreze and it makes me ill.   I dry them on a low temp.  I never ever use fabric softener or a dryer sheet, because it can ruin the wicking properties of the clothes.


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> Does that mean your snot rockets and lugeys are jelly beans and Jolly Ranchers?



I'm pretty much Bing Bong when it comes to crying near the finish line too.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I hang everything up outside on our clothes line right when I get done running to let it air out. Then I just wash them with regular detergent and hang them up to dry. I haven't had any issues being stinky so far once they are washed, but if anyone sees me at Princess and feels otherwise please let me know!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD: I hang my clothes up to dry after working out (ew) and then wash them in scent-free detergent (cold water/delicate cycle) and then hang them to dry. I'm not sure if it's the brand of clothes I use for running or if there's something magical about my method, but I don't think my clothes smell. Or maybe they do and I just don't realize it.


YEP. This exact formula.


----------



## JClimacus

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I loved MB (mostly). I ran it on my birthday, which made me a star! MB is dead flat, not crowded, nice views. In fact I PRed there. Just be prepared for the wind. My year, it hit us at the 'far' turn around point, around 18 or so.
> 
> It also had lots of little add-on out-and backs. I don't mind those, but I know some people do.
> 
> Have a Good Race!



I don't mind the out and backs as you get to see the other runners. I had heard about the possibility of wind... hoping it's not a headwind all the way up that long straight stretch along beach from 7 to 18.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running clothes can smell bad. Even after a wash, they can still smell a bit or you could have some stains on them. What is your proven method for keeping your running clothes at their best?
> .


Just normal wash and dry...I run outside with friends that have low expectations, so stinky clothes aren't a problem.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I run in all synthetics. They stink after I start to sweat, but they look decent enough and most of the time I'm running alone. I don't think I stink on race morning, but after a couple miles all bets are off. I've tried white vinegar and some other methods, but I haven't found anything that works.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You often here people talk about giving your best effort and leaving nothing left. Each of us at some point have had hard workouts or races where we have felt exhausted. What I want to know is have you ever run so hard that you vomited during or after the run?.



I never have.


----------



## Ariel484

IamTrike said:


> Just normal wash and dry...*I run outside with friends that have low expectations,* so stinky clothes aren't a problem.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: My running/workout clothes get hung over the treadmill in my room to dry and then they go into a separate dirty clothes basket from my regular clothes. I have plenty of tech clothes so on the weekend I wash a load by their selves, then hang them up to dry. I wash in cold or warm water, depending on what is in there, with Tide Sport, although I don't like the scent much either and am looking for something else I can get locally. The only things that go in the dryer are my long sleeve shirts/sweatshirts that I don't really run in. Then they just get a half a dryer sheet to eliminate the static. I don't worry about the moisture wicking abilities of those items.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running clothes can smell bad. Even after a wash, they can still smell a bit or you could have some stains on them. What is your proven method for keeping your running clothes at their best?



I either don't create smells when I sweat, or I just don't care. One of the two (probably the latter, honestly). I've never noticed a smell that bothered me, before or after the wash.


----------



## ZellyB

IamTrike said:


> Just normal wash and dry...I run outside with friends that have low expectations, so stinky clothes aren't a problem.



Note to self:  Find friends like @IamTrike 's


----------



## LSUlakes

I just had to talk myself out of signing up and running a marathon on March 12. That almost got out of hand in a hurry. lol


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running clothes can smell bad. Even after a wash, they can still smell a bit or you could have some stains on them. What is your proven method for keeping your running clothes at their best?


ATTQOTD: I don't like to brag, but... my running/workout clothes have never stunk!  I mean, maybe they do while they're in use and drenched in sweat, but not after washing. I don't do anything special: after use, I hang them to dry out (because I live in FL and NOTHING goes into a hamper while damp/wet or it'll make mold within hours!), toss them into the hamper the next day; when enough accumulates for a full load I wash them in warm water wash/cold rinse, "Casual" (permanent press) cycle, with the same detergent I use for all laundering, Mrs. Meyers Basil; machine dry on low heat.


----------



## ZellyB

@LSUlakes I've got a race to add.  Hubby (@Chris-Mo ) is running with me too even though he doesn't really post on this thread (or anywhere else really) much.

March
11 - zellyb - ShamRox 15K ("free" beer/ N/A)
11 - Chris-Mo - ShamRox 15K ("free" beer/ N/A)

Thank you!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running clothes can smell bad. Even after a wash, they can still smell a bit or you could have some stains on them. What is your proven method for keeping your running clothes at their best?



Atsko Sport Wash.  $22.75 for 64 oz with Prime shipping.  It is the same as the name brand shorts washes but cheaper.  I am liberal with it and it gets the smell out of all my tech clothes.  I just dry on the normal cycle but don't use dryer sheets as dryer sheets and fabric softener can lessen the wicking effects of tech clothes


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> I just had to talk myself out of signing up and running a marathon on March 12. That almost got out of hand in a hurry. lol



Zydeco?  I briefly looked at that one in my Post Houston blues....then decided to stick with what I had scheduled.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> Went for a outdoor run last night using my NoxGear Tracer 360 vest. I think it's the second time using it. I will say that cars coming down the road saw me much further away than in the past and gave me plenty of room. Even had one neighbor that was outside tell me "Thats a good idea there". As far as running with it goes, it is very light weight and once you have it fitted on you it does not bounce around. I am please with the product and would recommend for night time runs.



I am glad you like the vest.   I have been using that for every night run along with stobe lights on the running belt and 2 reflective bracelets on each ankle.   I want to be seen by every driver.  I even wear all of this on night  bike rides after work.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running clothes can smell bad. Even after a wash, they can still smell a bit or you could have some stains on them. What is your proven method for keeping your running clothes at their best?


I rotate my clothes a lot. I haven't noticed much of an issue when doing that.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD: I keep all exercise stuff separate from other clothes prior to washing and wash them in their own.   Everything gets washed with scent free detergent, we are a sensitive skin household.  I read somewhere, I believe in runners world, that if you find your clothes have an aroma post wash you can use good old fashioned vinegar in the rinse cycle.  I tried it and it worked.  I did a double rinse so the clothes wouldn't smell like vinegar.


----------



## ohMom




----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> Zydeco?  I briefly looked at that one in my Post Houston blues....then decided to stick with what I had scheduled.



Thats the one. I ran the half last year. Its about a 2 hour drive from where I live now, but my Dads house is about 30 minutes from it, so I go their the night before. The one thing I really wish they would change is not having the race on the day the time changes. You lose a hour and have to wake up early. lol



ohMom said:


>



Welcome to the party! Do you have any races coming up that you would like to add to the list?


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running clothes can smell bad. Even after a wash, they can still smell a bit or you could have some stains on them. What is your proven method for keeping your running clothes at their best?



ATQOTD: I keep them smelling nice and fresh by leaving them in the drawer and not working out.  It's a foolproof method that never fails. 

As an alternative fact: I just wash them on cold, delicate cycle, with regular detergent.  I don't have a dryer  and have to hang dry everything, so I use vinegar in all my washes to help with the wrinkles.  Don't know if that makes a difference, but I haven't noticed any post-wash smells.


----------



## Kathymford

I am a grown-a** woman and have no idea/understanding how to do a vinegar rinse in my washer (front loaders if that matters). lol. I feel like everything will just smell like vinegar.  I use Tide Sport right now, but I feel like it is overly scented just to cover any smells. And while I like the smell, it's pretty strong even after the clothes are dry. Makes me wonder if it's actually cleaning anything ....


----------



## Miranda

Kathymford said:


> I am a grown-a** woman and have no idea/understanding how to do a vinegar rinse in my washer (front loaders if that matters). lol. I feel like everything will just smell like vinegar.  I use Tide Sport right now, but I feel like it is overly scented just to cover any smells. And while I like the smell, it's pretty strong even after the clothes are dry. Makes me wonder if it's actually cleaning anything ....


When I have used vinegar in there, I put about 1/4 cup of white vinegar into the fabric softener dispenser.


----------



## Wendy98

Miranda said:


> When I have used vinegar in there, I put about 1/4 cup of white vinegar into the fabric softener dispenser.



That is where I put the vinegar in my front load also.  I don't use it all the time.  Vinegar is also great for getting towels smelling fresher.

All workout clothes get to dry and air out before going into the hamper.  If  shower at the gym,  get unpacked and laid out in the laundry room where they stay until I have enough for load.  I have a TON of running/work clothes.   When I have a good sized load I wash a normal cycle with Tide Sport, although I agree it is heavily scented to cover things ups.  Never use fabric softner/dryer sheets for this stuff.

I never notice too much of an after smell but I am probably immune to my own stink.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Who all is registering tomorrow and what race(s) are you registering for?


----------



## opusone

LSUfan4444 said:


> Who all is registering tomorrow and what race(s) are you registering for?



I really thought I would be registering for 2018, but as luck would have it, I have a conflict that weekend, so maybe 2019.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Im in for the full. First time back for the marathon in a couple years so it should be fun.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUfan4444 said:


> Who all is registering tomorrow and what race(s) are you registering for?


I'm in for Dopey. My Dad and his wife are each getting a 1/2 marathon!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUfan4444 said:


> Who all is registering tomorrow and what race(s) are you registering for?



Early registered for Dopey 2018 already as is my mom.


----------



## CherieFran

LSUfan4444 said:


> Who all is registering tomorrow and what race(s) are you registering for?



Hopefully Dopey!!


----------



## LSUlakes

LSUfan4444 said:


> Who all is registering tomorrow and what race(s) are you registering for?



Not likely to happen this time. Maybe 2020 or 2021 depending on how things go. I think really long term lol.


----------



## jmasgat

Diskidatheart said:


> View attachment 219976
> 
> So sorry for such delayed response.  I did get my beer (and pretzel) in the last mile of the race.  I also got to ride Expedition Everest as soon as it opened.



Best race photo ever!


----------



## bananabean

LSUfan4444 said:


> Who all is registering tomorrow and what race(s) are you registering for?



I'm signed up for Dopey (eek!), but I'll be signing up my mom for the 5k & 10k (her first 10k!) tomorrow.  I'm also registering us both for the Castaway Cay Challenge.


----------



## KSellers88

Is it a bad idea to wait and use a travel agent for Dopey 2018? Not quite sure I'm ready to make that investment yet until I see how Princess weekend goes...


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I hang everything out after runs in the basement. I wash it all on cold with vinegar and and extra rinse cycle.  Seems to do the trick!

Good luck to everyone registering tomorrow!  I was able to do the past participant sign up this year, so feels weird to not be getting set to register tomorrow at noon.  Go nab those bibs everyone!


----------



## camaker

KSellers88 said:


> Is it a bad idea to wait and use a travel agent for Dopey 2018? Not quite sure I'm ready to make that investment yet until I see how Princess weekend goes...



There's really no downside to using a travel agent if you're going to need a room and tickets anyway.


----------



## michigandergirl

I'm in for Dopey! I'm so glad I already registered because I found out today I have to be in a meeting tomorrow from 10:00 to 12:00. That would have totally stressed me out - my boss is a talker and likes to drag things out...

Good luck to everyone registering!


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> The "Fun Friday" *QOTD: *List your favorite ride from each of the 4 parks at WDW.



MK - Haunted Mansion
AK - Expedition Everest
HS - Toy Story Mania
Epcot - The original Imagination


----------



## Slogger

LSUfan4444 said:


> Who all is registering tomorrow and what race(s) are you registering for?



After years of anticipation and planning, I was so ready to sign up for Dopey (like 2 years ago!!!).
Unfortunately it doesn't look the Slogger family will be making plans for 2018 Marathon weekend.

Our oldest will begin college in the Fall and we are hesitant to make travel plans until we know where she will be going.

Hopefully I can convince them to reconsider and maybe go the Travel Agent route at a later date.
#Sadness


----------



## maw

Diskidatheart said:


> View attachment 219976
> 
> So sorry for such delayed response.  I did get my beer (and pretzel) in the last mile of the race.  I also got to ride Expedition Everest as soon as it opened.


Oh my gosh - this pic is amazing!

ATTQOTD: I started using Molly's Suds (https://smile.amazon.com/Mollys-Sud...=1487043573&sr=8-2&keywords=molly's+detergent). I have problems with a lot of detergents and can't use Tide at all, but this one doesn't bother me and seems to do the trick. It has a little fragrance but I don't smell it on the clothes after they are washed.

During my run on Saturday I nearly got mowed down (on the sidewalk) by a bunch of women wearing jackets from the local university's cross country team. I resisted the urge to yell that I had two kids and was doing fine for my age even though I'm pretty much old enough to be their mother. They made running look so effortless!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

3 days in a row of really good treadmill runs.  The weather here has been unseasonably warm, so I could have gone outside, but Saturday went so well that I just did the last 2 days on a treadmill as well. It's also just easier since I don't have to worry about streets and cars and if it starts getting a little dark. I may take it back outside sometime this weekend though.

There was an older guy in the exercise room when I was there yesterday and he started talking to me about Boston. How it would be quite an experience and could give you bragging rights or something like that. Sadly I will never be fast enough to BQ. At least not at my age. Maybe when I'm 70 if I keep it up.


----------



## rteetz

LSUfan4444 said:


> Who all is registering tomorrow and what race(s) are you registering for?


Already registered for Dopey!


----------



## Wendy98

STOP, STOP, STOP THE REGISTERING TALK.  I cave at the first hint of suggestion.  I am undecided because of my busy (and $$$) 2017 race schedule.  Once the idea is planted in my head, I won't be able to stop myself from registering.


----------



## rteetz

Wendy98 said:


> STOP, STOP, STOP THE REGISTERING TALK.  I cave at the first hint of suggestion.  I am undecided because of my busy (and $$$) 2017 race schedule.  Once the idea is planted in my head, I won't be able to stop myself from registering.


Just do it.... lol


----------



## jele30

ATTQOTD:  Caught up yay, just in time to admit that I've been doing the wash all wrong.  I've been throwing it mixed in with other clothes (warm/cold cycle) and using dryer sheets.  While I have been living unknowingly on the edge, I did share this new found info with my husband so going to try to make an effort to separate this stuff out and wash it properly.  I have noticed that the dryer sheet smell has started to linger so likely want to stop this whole film thing, especially since activewear is taking over my clothes drawers!


----------



## FFigawi

Wendy98 said:


> STOP, STOP, STOP THE REGISTERING TALK.  I cave at the first hint of suggestion.  I am undecided because of my busy (and $$$) 2017 race schedule.  Once the idea is planted in my head, I won't be able to stop myself from registering.



Dopey is in 2018. Your busy 2017 race schedule will be over by then.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

michigandergirl said:


> ...my boss is a talker and likes to drag things out...



He/she wouldn't be a boss otherwise! 

I am signing up for Dopey. Today is my birthday, so I feel good about my chances to get in. Guys, if you ever get a chance to pick your birthday in a future life, I highly suggest Valentine's day!

On the laundry/stinky clothes question, it's confession time: I am kind of a 'feral' runner. I run alone and live out in the country and rarely even see another person during a run, so I'm not too concerned about being stinky. When I finish a run, I hang everything up to dry and wear it again. During the summer, I sweat so much that I need 2 or 3 sets of clothes in play so that they fully dry out. I will keep the running clothes in play all week and after Saturday's long run they all go into the wash, with no special precautions, other than doing them by themselves. Our summers are so hot, that even with fresh clothes I'm stinky by mile 2 so a little pre-stink isn't going to make much difference. Plus, I think I secretly enjoy stinky running clothes as they remind me of my South Florida high school football days.

So you don't think I'm a complete slob: I always wear clean clothes on race day. Nothing worse than being jammed into a starting corral with someone with 'old' stink on them.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I am signing up for Dopey. Today is my birthday, so I feel good about my chances to get in. Guys, if you ever get a chance to pick your birthday in a future life, I highly suggest Valentine's day!


Happy Birthday!

We have close friends (in our rD training group) who were married on 2/14, 25 years ago.


----------



## Diskidatheart

I've signed up for Dopey and signed my wife up for the 10k.  I used my wrong email address and ended up signing up for another Active.com account when I did the pre-registration back in January.  I'm hoping runDisney uses the names and not email addresses to determine if you were part of the races last year (would they have already done that?).  I feel that I can fight it if they refund my money...I have proof that I was Dopey (or at least Grumpy) last year.


----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 said:


> STOP, STOP, STOP THE REGISTERING TALK.  I cave at the first hint of suggestion.  I am undecided because of my busy (and $$$) 2017 race schedule.  Once the idea is planted in my head, I won't be able to stop myself from registering.



Look at the plus side, you get to go to WDW and run a marathon. Its a win win situation! Plus that thing they call a "tax refund" aka Disney money will help with the "expenses" aka Magic. We would go, but my training will be way behind with a new born who would be around 4 months old come race day. Then the following year I plan to have the marathon of my life as I pursue a BQ. lol



jele30 said:


> ATTQOTD:  Caught up yay, just in time to admit that I've been doing the wash all wrong.  I've been throwing it mixed in with other clothes (warm/cold cycle) and using dryer sheets.  While I have been living unknowingly on the edge, I did share this new found info with my husband so going to try to make an effort to separate this stuff out and wash it properly.  I have noticed that the dryer sheet smell has started to linger so likely want to stop this whole film thing, especially since activewear is taking over my clothes drawers!



I'm guilty of doing it all wrong as well except running gear always got its own wash cycle, not mixed in with "normal" clothes. lol



FFigawi said:


> Dopey is in 2018. Your busy 2017 race schedule will be over by then.



Good point!



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> He/she wouldn't be a boss otherwise!
> 
> I am signing up for Dopey. Today is my birthday, so I feel good about my chances to get in. Guys, if you ever get a chance to pick your birthday in a future life, I highly suggest Valentine's day!
> 
> On the laundry/stinky clothes question, it's confession time: I am kind of a 'feral' runner. I run alone and live out in the country and rarely even see another person during a run, so I'm not too concerned about being stinky. When I finish a run, I hang everything up to dry and wear it again. During the summer, I sweat so much that I need 2 or 3 sets of clothes in play so that they fully dry out. I will keep the running clothes in play all week and after Saturday's long run they all go into the wash, with no special precautions, other than doing them by themselves. Our summers are so hot, that even with fresh clothes I'm stinky by mile 2 so a little pre-stink isn't going to make much difference. Plus, I think I secretly enjoy stinky running clothes as they remind me of my South Florida high school football days.
> 
> So you don't think I'm a complete slob: I always wear clean clothes on race day. Nothing worse than being jammed into a starting corral with someone with 'old' stink on them.



Happy birthday!!! 



Diskidatheart said:


> I've signed up for Dopey and signed my wife up for the 10k.  I used my wrong email address and ended up signing up for another Active.com account when I did the pre-registration back in January.  I'm hoping runDisney uses the names and not email addresses to determine if you were part of the races last year (would they have already done that?).  I feel that I can fight it if they refund my money...I have proof that I was Dopey (or at least Grumpy) last year.



For some reason I just noticed your signature block and wanted to say you have the coolest first name!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Already signed up for Dopey for me as well. Interested to see how things go today from the outside looking in. So glad that I haven't spent the last few days needlessly stressing over my ability to give Disney all of my money (because, you know, they already have it).


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What are you doing for Valentines day? Will your significant other join you for a run or are you taking the day off to spend the evening with them? Any themed runs taking place with a group or race?

ATTQOTD: DW was going to cook a particular meal, but that meal got cooked a little earlier this week because we had company Sunday and it was the only thing we had enough of to fed the additional folks. DW is a few months along so no running, and I do have a run planned. Our local running group did their themed run yesterday I believe. The group starts at 5:30 PM which is the same time I get off of work, so no fun for me anyway.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> I'm guilty of doing it all wrong as well except running gear always got its own wash cycle, not mixed in with "normal" clothes. lol



What are normal clothes?

If my kids ever see me in a pair of jeans, they ask me if we are going somewhere fancy.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you doing for Valentines day? Will your significant other join you for a run or are you taking the day off to spend the evening with them? Any themed runs taking place with a group or race?



Just a typical jam packed Tuesday.  Gym time now, maybe a little grocery shopping because it is a holiday, running kids around after school, and leading my pace group for 6 fun filled mikes.


----------



## Wendy98

FFigawi said:


> Dopey is in 2018. Your busy 2017 race schedule will be over by then.



The price tag of the races makes me choke a little.  And the thought of 4 consecutive butt early mornings.  Thinking I may go for Ironman finally.


----------



## Diskidatheart

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you doing for Valentines day? Will your significant other join you for a run or are you taking the day off to spend the evening with them? Any themed runs taking place with a group or race? QUOTE]


Today is a day off from running for me. My wife and I are going to dinner and the Penguins game tonight.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you doing for Valentines day? Will your significant other join you for a run or are you taking the day off to spend the evening with them? Any themed runs taking place with a group or race?



No running today.  I shifted today's run to yesterday to free up the evening.  DW and I will be going out to a nice seafood restaurant to celebrate Valentine's Day.


----------



## ZellyB

QOTD:  My DH and I already went for our Valentine's Day run this morning.  Of course, that's also just any typical Tuesday, but we will pretend it was for Valentine's Day.  We really don't do anything special for Valentine's Day.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: We don't really celebrate Valentine's Day...I will run on my lunch break like normal since my husband doesn't run. We might go to dinner this weekend to "celebrate", but I'm not interested in flowers or anything like that. I would definitely accept chocolate though.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Keeping the streak alive of not having a Valentine here. It's always just been another day for me.


----------



## roxymama

I lugged 24 cupcakes to pre-school today.  Kiddo picked out bacon scented stickers for her valentines this year. Kids are weird and awesome 
We had some nice meals this weekend and exchanged little presents (I have a box of godivas I will now make last for a month) and I have a 3 mile date with a treadmill tonight.  
If they announce tink medals today I will start kissing everyone in sight.  Does that count?


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you doing for Valentines day? Will your significant other join you for a run or are you taking the day off to spend the evening with them? Any themed runs taking place with a group or race?



My wife is teaching yoga tonight, so no special plans for us. I did buy her flowers, though. 



Wendy98 said:


> The price tag of the races makes me choke a little.  And the thought of 4 consecutive butt early mornings.  *Thinking I may go for Ironman finally.*



Do it! It's an experience like no other.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: We are not a big Valentine's Day couple. I ran last night, so won't run tonight. We exchanged cards this morning and I will make his favorite meal (meatloaf, crazy I know ) tonight for dinner.

Good luck to everyone registering for marathon weekend races today!


----------



## LSUlakes

Diskidatheart said:


> Penguins game tonight.



I'm assuming this is Hockey, I no so little about this sport. I remember when Wayne Gretzky was all the craze... and well thats really the only players name I know and that was many years ago. I would love to go to a game one day because it looks like a good time, but cant watch it on TV. It's like basketball for me, I really have a hard time watching in on TV, but watching live is a good time.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you doing for Valentines day? Will your significant other join you for a run or are you taking the day off to spend the evening with them? Any themed runs taking place with a group or race?


Nothing. No significant other at the moment. I'll be going to class then off to watch my sisters basketball game tonight.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: We aren't big into Valentine's Day...I'll grab some chocolates that I know Mr. Ariel484 likes on the way home and I'm sure we'll take advantage of the heat wave (temperatures in the 50s!!) and go on a romantic dog walk later.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

ATTQOTD: Extremely single, so nothing but bitterness and irritation will happen here today... oh and some cross training and walking a few miles on the treadmill.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: We usually went to my favorite Ethiopian restaurant (I hate pre-fixe Valentine's Day menus), but since we moved, haven't found a good replacement.  Outdoor run (hoping for 6) since we've had pouring rain for the last month and it's the few dry days before the next storm. Dropped off some Valentines Day cards for the kiddo's class yesterday and will drop a few off for today too.  Otherwise, just a card, some flowers, and some chocolate dipped strawberries from Costco!

ATYQOTD: Like others, I immediately hang my clothes to dry. I have a frontloader and also put a little vinegar in the fabric softener section. 

Congrats to everyone who signed up for Dopey!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  No plans of any kind. We don't celebrate V-day at all.  Got my recovery run in this morning before the rains hit.

ATYQOTD:  I usually hang my clothes on the back porch to dry out before they get tossed into the laundry bin.  I don't think my qife does anything special when washing the clothes, and they are usually washed with other clothing.  my running socks will be hung dry, but everything else goes in the dryer.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: VERY happily single and uninterested in the commercial exploitation of the day, lol! An "I love you!" from my moody teen would be swell, but I'll happily settle for a day without arguing.  No running; it's a cross-training day.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> What are you doing for Valentines day?


I was going to be running late, but decided I'll likely skip Run Club, and do it on my own earlier, so I can curl up with DH on the couch tonight eating our favourite meal and watching TV.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: We are going for a run tonight, then ordering a pizza and watching a movie.


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> I lugged 24 cupcakes to pre-school today.  Kiddo picked out bacon scented stickers for her valentines this year. Kids are weird and awesome
> We had some nice meals this weekend and exchanged little presents (I have a box of godivas I will now make last for a month) and I have a 3 mile date with a treadmill tonight.
> If they announce tink medals today I will start kissing everyone in sight.  Does that count?



And this reminds me why I'm so happy my kids are old enough that they no longer do any kind of valentine exchanges at school.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you doing for Valentines day? Will your significant other join you for a run or are you taking the day off to spend the evening with them?



We don't do much for Valentine's Day.  Wife and I will be running together tonight and maybe a quick bite.  We are exhausted from yesterday.  We didn't get home this morning until after 2 am.  We drove to/from my daughter's college to see her boyfriend's huge surprise proposal last night.  It was very fun, but we are paying for it today.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

We also do nothing for Valentine's Day - wife calls it a Hallmark holiday. 

I did P90X this morning and then ran 4 miles. My first run on my own in weeks.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you doing for Valentines day? Will your significant other join you for a run or are you taking the day off to spend the evening with them? Any themed runs taking place with a group or race?



Nothing major here... already completed my Tuesday speed workout this morning.  We will have a normal family dinner tonight, although it may be slightly fancier than usual.


----------



## LSUlakes

cburnett11 said:


> We don't do much for Valentine's Day.  Wife and I will be running together tonight and maybe a quick bite.  We are exhausted from yesterday.  We didn't get home this morning until after 2 am.  We drove to/from my daughter's college to see her boyfriend's huge surprise proposal last night.  It was very fun, but we are paying for it today.



Congrats! Wedding at WDW for marathon weekend and you just so happen to invite all your DIS friends?!?!? Just kidding, but congrats to you and your daughter.


----------



## Diskidatheart

LSUlakes said:


> I'm assuming this is Hockey, I no so little about this sport. I remember when Wayne Gretzky was all the craze... and well thats really the only players name I know and that was many years ago. I would love to go to a game one day because it looks like a good time, but cant watch it on TV. It's like basketball for me, I really have a hard time watching in on TV, but watching live is a good time.




This is a hockey game.  My first date with my wife was to a hockey game.  We were having dinner at a bar across the street from the arena and I thought the game started at 7:30pm, but it actually started at 7pm.  We watched the first 15 minutes of the game on TV while finishing up our dinner.  The biggest surprise is that she didn't leave that date running away from me...as we were married less than a year later.

I can almost guarantee that if you go to a live NHL game, you would get hooked on the sport.  It is much more exciting to watch it live, but being a huge fan, I don't mind watching it on TV. I can tell you that after watching the Stanley Cup playoffs last year, going right into baseball was torture (baseball is sooooo slow compared to hockey).


----------



## Diskidatheart

cburnett11 said:


> We don't do much for Valentine's Day.  Wife and I will be running together tonight and maybe a quick bite.  We are exhausted from yesterday.  We didn't get home this morning until after 2 am.  We drove to/from my daughter's college to see her boyfriend's huge surprise proposal last night.  It was very fun, but we are paying for it today.



Don't worry, you'll be paying a lot more for it when the bills come in.


----------



## LSUfan4444

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you doing for Valentines day? Will your significant other join you for a run or are you taking the day off to spend the evening with them? Any themed runs taking place with a group or race?



Valentines Day??? Oh, you mean Taco Tuesday.  Yeah, I'm hitting the track for speedwork at 6pm (if it doesn't rain) then the family and I are going out for $1 tacos and $3 Ritas!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Confirmed....see ya in January


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD:  This is us, although I am the wife.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Already got my run in for the day. The husband and I will be going out tonight but aren't really into the whole Valentines thing. The only reason we are even able to go out tonight is that my parents want to hang out with our kids since they are going out of town and won't see them for over a week.


----------



## michigandergirl

DH and I decided we weren't celebrating this year because all of our money is going to the orthodontist (kid #3 has a consult soon) and to Disney (family trip in April and then Dopey).


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you doing for Valentines day? Will your significant other join you for a run or are you taking the day off to spend the evening with them? Any themed runs taking place with a group or race?



ATQOTD: My significant other (aka my cat, named Smudge) and I had some quality cuddle time this morning.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Attqotd: had nothing planned (my gift was registering for Space Coast yesterday-year 5!) but now get to spend it at the doctors office hoping to get answers to newborn's reflux that had her inconsolable for most of the night..  fun times..


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Registered for the Dopey! Still anxiously awaiting the confirmation email, but they already charged the credit card. Next up: rent DVC points for Saratoga Springs!

QOTD: Took the day off to celebrate. My birthday trumps VD, so DW has to make the reservations. Headed over to Athens (GA, not Greece) to a fine-dining Mediterranean restaurant. I too hate prix fixe menus, but this one has duck (sorry Donald*), so I'm good.

Then a bottle of champagne to finish the evening. Life is good!

*I celebrated the half marathon one year by having the mascot for dinner. The half marathon is the only race for which this is recommended.


----------



## Dis5150

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: We don't really celebrate Valentine's Day...I will run on my lunch break like normal since my husband doesn't run. We might go to dinner this weekend to "celebrate", but I'm not interested in flowers or anything like that. I would definitely accept chocolate though.



This is my answer to the QOTD almost exactly, except my run will be after work instead of lunch.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  No real celebration of Valentines here.  For dinner I make something each person loves.  But other than that we're not really into it, never have been.  This thread is making me feel better, usually we're alone in that thinking, but I see lots of people here seem to agree it's a more made up commercial holiday.  



Wendy98 said:


> What are normal clothes?
> 
> If my kids ever see me in a pair of jeans, they ask me if we are going somewhere fancy.



This is me.  Anything other than exercise clothes and the questions about my day begin


----------



## tigger536

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> If you're in the Atlanta area, The Tap on Ponce is an excellent place to expand your beer horizons (along with your beer belly!)
> 
> 60+ beers on tap, knowledgeable bartenders, great atmosphere at the market. Be aware that they don't have a liquor-by-the-drink license, so they tap your beer into a bottle or can, depending on the size. Then you carry it off-premises (2 feet out into Ponce Market proper) and open it. The only down-side is that the lines can get long during peak hours.
> 
> http://www.atthetap.com/on-tap



I second this! The Porter in little five points is great for trying new beers too!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you doing for Valentines day? Will your significant other join you for a run or are you taking the day off to spend the evening with them? Any themed runs taking place with a group or race?



Meh. I'm waiting for cranky sad pathetic lonely people day. (Not that I'm trying to imply that all people who are not in relationships are cranky, sad, pathetic, and lonely ... mostly just me)

I did treadmill ~3.5 miles this morning, and that's my last run until I get back from Israel next week. I ran all by myself, mostly because I'm sad, but also because I don't love running with other people (even if I do love the person I'm running with). Of course, I woke up at 6 to run and I have an 11:50pm flight tonight, so ... it's going to be a long day.



cburnett11 said:


> We don't do much for Valentine's Day.  Wife and I will be running together tonight and maybe a quick bite.  We are exhausted from yesterday.  We didn't get home this morning until after 2 am.  We drove to/from my daughter's college to see her boyfriend's huge surprise proposal last night.  It was very fun, but we are paying for it today.



Congrats to your daughter (and the whole family)!

Happy birthday, @OldSlowGoofyGuy!


----------



## jmasgat

Wow....judging by all the non-Valentiners on the board, my husband would be right at home here!  DH is not the sentimental/occasion type, but I bought some tulips today at Trader Joe's and have a hankering to makes some Grand Marnier Truffles.  But first, my other Valentine (the dog) needs his walk......


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Wendy98 said:


> The price tag of the races makes me choke a little.  And the thought of 4 consecutive butt early mornings.  Thinking I may go for Ironman finally.



If Dopey prices make you choke you might not want to look at the Ironman registration fee...


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you doing for Valentines day? Will your significant other join you for a run or are you taking the day off to spend the evening with them? Any themed runs taking place with a group or race?



My daughter and I made this Valentines Day card for my wife, but that's the extent of the celebration for us.  My favorite was "hugging her eyes".  Apparently that is grasping another's head by the ears and giving their face a hug.  Learn something new everyday.


----------



## cburnett11

cburnett11 said:


> We didn't get home this morning until after 2 am. We drove to/from my daughter's college to see her boyfriend's huge surprise proposal last night.



Just found out my daughter got selected for the Disney College Program in the Fall a few minutes ago.  She's had an eventful 24 hours.  Figured some on this group might be interested in that...


----------



## tigger536

I'm also not a fan of Valentine's Day, but I am team Grand Marnier anything! Post pictures if you make them jmasgat!


----------



## LadyDi13

Now that I've registered for my first Goofy, along with my husband I feel like I can jump onto the boards I have been lurking for the last month! Valentine's gift to me from me was my registration. Valentine's gift from me to my husband, you guessed it, his Goofy registration. We don't "do" Valentine's in our house. I always do something little for my kids but as they enter the teen years, it's usually just candy or an iTunes giftcard, since mom's are embarrassing.
A few pages back, I saw someone asking about the home delivery food boxes. We do Blue Apron and overall really like it. Someone stated that they could do the grocery shopping for less than the price per meal which is true, but we compare it to the price of going out to dinner. And Blue Apron wins that one. It may take more work to prep than something I would come up with on my own but it is way cheaper than going out to dinner, which would be the other option when we look at each other and say "what's for dinner tonight?".
Happy registration day!


----------



## LSUlakes

LadyDi13 said:


> Now that I've registered for my first Goofy, along with my husband I feel like I can jump onto the boards I have been lurking for the last month! Valentine's gift to me from me was my registration. Valentine's gift from me to my husband, you guessed it, his Goofy registration. We don't "do" Valentine's in our house. I always do something little for my kids but as they enter the teen years, it's usually just candy or an iTunes giftcard, since mom's are embarrassing.
> A few pages back, I saw someone asking about the home delivery food boxes. We do Blue Apron and overall really like it. Someone stated that they could do the grocery shopping for less than the price per meal which is true, but we compare it to the price of going out to dinner. And Blue Apron wins that one. It may take more work to prep than something I would come up with on my own but it is way cheaper than going out to dinner, which would be the other option when we look at each other and say "what's for dinner tonight?".
> Happy registration day!



Welcome to the thread officially! Hope you enjoy the discussion and best of luck with Goofy!

Also, thanks for the input on the food delivery. I forget the name of the one we are using, but our first shipment arrives tomorrow. I'll let yall know how it goes when we get to cook one of the meals.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: My husband is halfway around the world on a business trip, but he doesn't run and we're not big Valentine's Day celebrators anyway. I'm tapering for Princess, so just have a short run to do later today after work, then will hang at home with the cats and dog.


----------



## Nole95

DW is not a fan of Valentine's.  We'll just hang out and watch a little TV this evening.  Nothing special.


----------



## Chaitali

I haven't been able to catch up on this thread in a while and I figured it would take too long so I'm just jumping in with today's QOTD   We're also in the don't really care for Valentine's Day group.  I am using it as an excuse to try out a new recipe and my husband is using it as an excuse to bake brownies!  I'm more excited about the brownies than dinner.  But it's one each and the rest of them get taken to work tomorrow so that I don't over indulge.  

My other excitement for the day is that I'm all signed up for the WDW marathon which will be my first full.


----------



## Wendy98

CheapRunnerMike said:


> If Dopey prices make you choke you might not want to look at the Ironman registration fee...


No, I know how much Ironman costs.  That seems so much more reasonable to me than $120 for a 10k, etc.   I was all set a few years ago to tackle Ironman.  Then I started making huge gains in running and kept that focus.


----------



## jmasgat

tigger536 said:


> I'm also not a fan of Valentine's Day, but I am team Grand Marnier anything! Post pictures if you make them jmasgat!


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you doing for Valentines day? Will your significant other join you for a run or are you taking the day off to spend the evening with them? Any themed runs taking place with a group or race?
> 
> ATTQOTD: DW was going to cook a particular meal, but that meal got cooked a little earlier this week because we had company Sunday and it was the only thing we had enough of to fed the additional folks. DW is a few months along so no running, and I do have a run planned. Our local running group did their themed run yesterday I believe. The group starts at 5:30 PM which is the same time I get off of work, so no fun for me anyway.



No themed run, but I did have a short training run today!  The schedule stops for no one!

I'm single, but not at all bitter or sad...even if I did spend Valentine's afternoon at the dentist. lol



Wendy98 said:


> What are normal clothes?
> 
> If my kids ever see me in a pair of jeans, they ask me if we are going somewhere fancy.



Jeans?  What are jeans?  I can't tell you the last time I wore them.  I don't even know where my jeans are or if they fit.



DopeyBadger said:


> My daughter and I made this Valentines Day card for my wife, but that's the extent of the celebration for us.  My favorite was "hugging her eyes".  Apparently that is grasping another's head by the ears and giving their face a hug.  Learn something new everyday.
> 
> View attachment 220169



That is adorable!  Your wife is a lucky lady!


----------



## ohMom

LSUlakes said:


> Welcome to the party! Do you have any races coming up that you would like to add to the list?



And thanks for tagging me in....I admit I've been spending my dis time lately planning a cruise and a WDW visit   it is my privilege to serve the wish community and now  RunDisney as your mod.  Please  know that though I'm  more of a lurker on this board, my presence is always here and I'm always happy to help in anyway I can. 

So I'm realizing there are likely WISHers in this thread that don't know me, I'm Molli and I've been on dis for a very long time....sometime in the 90s I joined.   I joined WISH shortly after it became a formal forum,  and participated in the 2005 1/2 marathon group also again in 2007.  Meanwhile back home I set a goal of completing 13 1/2 marathons and managed to get 11 completed.  Sidenote, I'm a powerwalker I'm not even sure if I qualify for this thread LOL .

 Anyhow, to make a very long story short and 2010 I had a major health crisis that led to several surgeries and treatments for Cushing's disease. At the end of 2012 I had my final surgery to cure the disease by having both of my adrenal  glands removed. This last resort treatment options left me as a permanently with  Addison's disease, and the struggles of this disease and the damage done to my body by Cushing's has led me on a long road  to just being able to function in my day to day. 

 I have just reached a point in my exercise where I can walk 3 miles and I'm considering doing a 5K. I would love  to try a 10K, however  very sadly I doubt that another half marathon is in my future.

 And just  a shout out, you are awesome!


----------



## LSUlakes

ohMom said:


> And thanks for tagging me in....I admit I've been spending my dis time lately planning a cruise and a WDW visit   it is my privilege to serve the wish community and now  RunDisney as your mod.  Please  know that though I'm  more of a lurker on this board, my presence is always here and I'm always happy to help in anyway I can.
> 
> So I'm realizing there are likely WISHers in this thread that don't know me, I'm Molli and I've been on dis for a very long time....sometime in the 90s I joined.   I joined WISH shortly after it became a formal forum,  and participated in the 2005 1/2 marathon group also again in 2007.  Meanwhile back home I set a goal of completing 13 1/2 marathons and managed to get 11 completed.  Sidenote, I'm a powerwalker I'm not even sure if I qualify for this thread LOL .
> 
> Anyhow, to make a very long story short and 2010 I had a major health crisis that led to several surgeries and treatments for Cushing's disease. At the end of 2012 I had my final surgery to cure the disease by having both of my adrenal  glands removed. This last resort treatment options left me as a permanently with  Addison's disease, and the struggles of this disease and the damage done to my body by Cushing's has led me on a long road  to just being able to function in my day to day.
> 
> I have just reached a point in my exercise where I can walk 3 miles and I'm considering doing a 5K. I would love  to try a 10K, however  very sadly I doubt that another half marathon is in my future.
> 
> And just  a shout out, you are awesome!



Thanks for introducing yourself. I think the group in this thread is well behaved for the most part and cooler heads prevail in any discussions that have potential to get heated. We welcome any input or questions you have for us. Walking or running, does not make a difference to us, getting out the door for some miles at any pace is a big accomplishment. You have overcome a lot and getting out the door is a inspiration to us all. Let us know when the day comes that you sign up for a 5k! We will offer whatever support we can.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How does your race strategy change depending on the distance of the race?

ATTQOTD: I'll start off with the shorter races, the 5k. There is little to holding back on pace, just go out and try to hold on. For a 10k, my approach is similar but perhaps a little more controlled. Then end result is typically positive splits. The half and full are distances in which I will attempt "even" splits for the first half and then try for negative splits on the back half of the race. This is of course easier said than done, especially for the marathon. It's a plan that I have yet to perfect.


----------



## girliea

ohMom said:


> And thanks for tagging me in....I admit I've been spending my dis time lately planning a cruise and a WDW visit  it is my privilege to serve the wish community and now RunDisney as your mod. Please know that though I'm more of a lurker on this board, my presence is always here and I'm always happy to help in anyway I can.
> 
> So I'm realizing there are likely WISHers in this thread that don't know me, I'm Molli and I've been on dis for a very long time....sometime in the 90s I joined. I joined WISH shortly after it became a formal forum, and participated in the 2005 1/2 marathon group also again in 2007. Meanwhile back home I set a goal of completing 13 1/2 marathons and managed to get 11 completed. Sidenote, I'm a powerwalker I'm not even sure if I qualify for this thread LOL .
> 
> Anyhow, to make a very long story short and 2010 I had a major health crisis that led to several surgeries and treatments for Cushing's disease. At the end of 2012 I had my final surgery to cure the disease by having both of my adrenal glands removed. This last resort treatment options left me as a permanently with Addison's disease, and the struggles of this disease and the damage done to my body by Cushing's has led me on a long road to just being able to function in my day to day.
> 
> I have just reached a point in my exercise where I can walk 3 miles and I'm considering doing a 5K. I would love to try a 10K, however very sadly I doubt that another half marathon is in my future.
> 
> And just a shout out, you are awesome!



Hi Molli! 
As someone who has been passed by power walkers while running, I think you qualify for this thread. And so sorry about your health issues, but great that you are up to 3 miles! That is such an accomplishment! Welcome!


----------



## DopeyBadger

ohMom said:


> And thanks for tagging me in....I admit I've been spending my dis time lately planning a cruise and a WDW visit   it is my privilege to serve the wish community and now  RunDisney as your mod.  Please  know that though I'm  more of a lurker on this board, my presence is always here and I'm always happy to help in anyway I can.
> 
> So I'm realizing there are likely WISHers in this thread that don't know me, I'm Molli and I've been on dis for a very long time....sometime in the 90s I joined.   I joined WISH shortly after it became a formal forum,  and participated in the 2005 1/2 marathon group also again in 2007.  Meanwhile back home I set a goal of completing 13 1/2 marathons and managed to get 11 completed.  Sidenote, I'm a powerwalker I'm not even sure if I qualify for this thread LOL .
> 
> Anyhow, to make a very long story short and 2010 I had a major health crisis that led to several surgeries and treatments for Cushing's disease. At the end of 2012 I had my final surgery to cure the disease by having both of my adrenal  glands removed. This last resort treatment options left me as a permanently with  Addison's disease, and the struggles of this disease and the damage done to my body by Cushing's has led me on a long road  to just being able to function in my day to day.
> 
> I have just reached a point in my exercise where I can walk 3 miles and I'm considering doing a 5K. I would love  to try a 10K, however  very sadly I doubt that another half marathon is in my future.
> 
> And just  a shout out, you are awesome!





You are most definitely welcome and qualifies for this thread.  Thanks for sharing your story!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How does your race strategy change depending on the distance of the race?



Not much of a difference for me.  Race blind without GPS feedback.  Start slow using my Pac-Man theory (others of similar goal start faster than you and you catch them based on the theory that most runners start too fast).  Try to race the event by an equivalent effort based on past experience of a race of a similar distance.  Essentially the same strategy for every race.  Dependent on the distance dictates the need for water, electrolytes, and carb replenishment.  The weather may dictate clothing choices.  The shoes are always the same regardless of race distance (Kinvara 6 at the moment).  Ideally physiologically I would go for an even split in every race as this is the most efficient method of PR'ing.  But it is very difficult to nail down exactly what is the "even split" pace, so I tend to stick with start slow and finish fast.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

18 - @tigger536  - Dirty Spokes XTERRA Thrill in the Hills 42k TR (NG / N/A)
18 - @Disney at Heart - Thrill in the Hills 21k TR (NG / N/A)

Best of luck this weekend! If you would like to adjust your goal or have any changes to the race date let me know. If anyone else has a race they are running this weekend and would like to be added to the list, just give me the details and I will add you to the list. Again, good luck and let us know how the race goes!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How does your race strategy change depending on the distance of the race?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'll start off with the shorter races, the 5k. There is little to holding back on pace, just go out and try to hold on. For a 10k, my approach is similar but perhaps a little more controlled. Then end result is typically positive splits. The half and full are distances in which I will attempt "even" splits for the first half and then try for negative splits on the back half of the race. This is of course easier said than done, especially for the marathon. It's a plan that I have yet to perfect.


For me:

5k - all out the whole way
10k - the distance that I struggle with the most. I try to go all out, but can't hang on that long. When I start out slower, I always feel like I have left something in the tank. 
Anything longer than a 10k - I now run these just for fun (no time goals), so they have become easy paced runs for me.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How does your race strategy change depending on the distance of the race?



I'm pretty much the opposite of @DopeyBadger when it comes to race strategy.  I set my watch to auto-lap every 0.25 mile and go into the race knowing what split I need to hit my goal time.  I use the constant feedback to ensure that I don't go out too quickly early in the race.  Once I've hit about the 3/4-race mark I take stock of how I feel and will start pushing the pace up a little if I feel I can manage it.  Half marathons I tend to pretty much even split and my three marathons have been negative splits using this approach.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: For 5Ks I go all out and try to hold on for as long as I can. The 10K I try to take it slower to begin with and speed up as I go along, but this is one of the more challenging distances for me. The half I start out about 30 seconds slower than my goal pace and slowly work my way up to negative splits. I've never run a full soooooooo we will see what my strategy is come November.


----------



## JohnRPG

keahgirl8 said:


> I did spend Valentine's afternoon at the dentist. lol


Oddly enough, me too. Just a routine cleaning, but I'm not sure how I managed to actually schedule it without realizing that it was on Valentine's day. My 9YO Daughter has decided that she's going to cook a Valentine's day dinner for us on Friday. So, our holiday plans are delayed until then, and I'm more than a little curious as to how this is going to turn out.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How does your race strategy change depending on the distance of the race?


Well, there's strategy and there's tactics, right? I always have a plan to go out slow, get a feel for how things are going, and then try to gradually increase pace until I find the right rhythm. I think it's a good plan with one rather glaring flaw - this has never actually worked for me in race. 

Adrenaline means I always start out feeling strong, and go far faster than is wise. I either pass people who are starting at more reasonable paces or I get annoyed when someone passes me and accelerate in response. Then, I end up at a pace that's faster than it should be and just try to hang onto it as long as I can. 

In a shorter race, the hanging on part tends to be less of a problem, but, yeah ... It's not so much a good idea.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I've never actually raced a 5k I'm just realizing.  I've only done them at Disney with family or one on Castaway Cay, where it was already 85 degrees I think.  Guess I need to find a local one. 10ks I try to negative split and have had some success with that strategy.  Each 10k I've done for a PR I've gotten one, but I'm not that fast, so that's not necessarily saying much . I have only done Disney halves and my goal there is to finish and have fun, so I haven't raced one per se, but my goal is still to negative split the first and second half of the race.  I plan to race my June half, but I'm too early in my training to have decided my strategy yet. 

One big factor to me, I am always a slow starter.  No matter how far along in my training I am, I need the first half mile to find my groove.  I've tried warming up pre race, and that hasn't seemed to change anything.  So the strategy people seem to share of "go out hard and try to hold on" just does not work for me.  I really think I'm just not built for speed, just endurance.   My last 10k race pr had a difference of over 1.5 min/mi between the first and last mile.  I'd really like to improve to a steadier pacing.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: Ditto many others, 5k go all out.  Half: _should_ start first mile or so slower and steadily ramp up.  10k: controlled start but ramp up quickly.  Haven't done a full yet.  Will say that my night before strategy is different too.  Alcohol and my general poor eating is totally acceptable for 5k/10k. I'll cut drinking a few days before a half and eat better that week too.  I was carb loading, but I realize it's probably not as important as for a full.  Also I don't drink fluids for 5k/10ks, but will for a half and I think some fuel helps during my half even though studies show it's not necessary for halfs around 1:30.


----------



## FFigawi

ATTQOTD: It definitely varies by distance 

5k - Run all out the whole time & don't die until across the line
10k - Start fast & increase after halfway; die after the line
Half - Start 5-10 seconds below goal pace; increase at 6; increase again at 10; die after the line 
Full - Start at goal pace; first half should feel very easy; bear down as it becomes harder from 15-18; dig in from 18-22; hold on for dear life as you leave nothing behind from 22-finish.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> How does your race strategy change depending on the distance of the race?


I wish I had a better strategy but all my RACES (except Disney ones) are just run as fast as I can for as long as I can.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: It definitely varies by distance
> 
> 5k - Run all out the whole time & don't die until across the line
> 10k - Start fast & increase after halfway; die after the line
> Half - Start 5-10 seconds below goal pace; increase at 6; increase again at 10; die after the line
> Full - Start at goal pace; first half should feel very easy; bear down as it becomes harder from 15-18; dig in from 18-22; hold on for dear life as you leave nothing behind from 22-finish.



I like that you have a strategy for when to die.  And it's probably good that none of them are listed during the race.   Also, how many lives do you have?

ATTQOTD:  My answers are for when I'm not doing one at an easy-going pace.

1 mile: First one in May.  Wendy told me to try not to puke during it 
5K: I've finally reached the point where I can push hard the whole time.  It took awhile to get my fitness there.  I don't stop for water or fuel.  I may grab and dump water on me if hot.
10k & 15k: I'm a pacman chomper and effort runner (blame Billy.)  I will get water but don't eat anything.  I still tend to have my fastest miles in the big middle chunk of these races. So sometimes I think I start ramping up too early for a true negative split.  Work in progress.
Half: UNKNOWN!!  Playing with fuel soon in training since I have 9 miles+ coming very soon.


----------



## baxter24

Seems like I am pretty much in line with everyone else. 

5k - start strong/fast and maintain the whole time
10k - start strong and determine if I want to continue fast if not faster the second half of the race
Half - start slow and hope to speed up/maintain race pace for the rest of the race
Full - only ever done one and the goal was to survive! Mission Accomplished!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I am not an experienced enough racer to have an advanced race strategy... I am currently going for the "have fun & don't die" method.


----------



## SunDial

michigandergirl said:


> View attachment 218763 View attachment 218762 Groundhog half yesterday - it was a frigid day, only eight degrees at the start, but the sun came out and warmed things up a bit. We took it easy as most of the trails were snow covered. We stopped and took a bunch of pictures. With the sun out and frost on the trees, it was beautiful. Official time: 2:32:24
> 
> I'm going to take a couple days off and then start a new training plan that @DopeyBadger kindly made for me.
> 
> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]



Slowly catching up in this thread.    

Looks beautiful.  Something this South Floridian would not run in.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> I like that you have a strategy for when to die.  And it's probably good that none of them are listed during the race.   Also, how many lives do you have?



Dying during races is bad. Unless someone stops your Garmin, it's tough to hit a PR.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How does your race strategy change depending on the distance of the race?


ATTQOTD: I'll answer this assuming we're talking about racing for time, as opposed to fun... I'm much better at short - like, 5K and under - distances when it comes to speed, so that colors my approach quite a bit.
5K: I need a 1/2 to a full mile warm-up, then all out, start to finish.
10K: I seriously hate this distance. I'm a faster finisher than starter and will easily shave a minute+ per mile off my pace over 13 miles, but there's not enough distance for that nonsense in a 10K, so I reallyreallyreally have to focus on going out harder than I like to in the first two miles (after a good 1/2 mile warm-up). After that, I naturally pick up the pace and it feels less painful.
15K/10mi: I've only raced the distance once for time and was hobbled by heat and injury, so it wasn't the best test. I knew I couldn't be too lackadaisical in the first couple miles, so I paid close attention to hit my target pace, then aimed to shave off  time on each subsequent mile - and it would've worked had it not been so blazing hot and had my ITBS not decided to act up around mile 7. I'm looking for redemption...
13.1: Again, my challenge has always been picking it up more in the first few miles than I'm used to in training, but also again around miles 4-6. If I can stick to my planned pace to mile 7-8, I know I can start ticking off negative splits from there.
26.2: I haven't yet raced for time and pay little attention to pace - my goal was just to keep going at whatever felt good!


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD: *At this point I would say I only go all out, relatively speaking, for 5Ks.  And I haven't really run a lot of 5Ks because I feel like I am much more suited to endurance than speed. Anyhow, no fuel before or during the race, but I will stop and grab a water if I am thirsty.  

I wish I could say I go all out for 10Ks, but if I do, I end up with ridiculous positive splits.  That said, I have only run three 10ks outside of Disney events, so I am still fine tuning my strategy there.  Fuel-wise, I take a gel fifteen minutes before and forty-five minutes in.  Probably excessive, but I sweat a lot when I run and have learned that a gel at the 45-minute mark works for me.  I will usually grab a cup of water at least once, especially if it happens to be when I am taking my gel.  

Of all the distances I have run, 13.1 is at the top for number of races run.  After completing my first half in 2011, though, I have never consistently trained for another race.  Either I have been injured or just too plain lazy because I know I can go out and cover the distance.  The training cycle I am in right now is for my local half in April and so far, so good.  I am going after a PR and a good POT for Dopey.  I follow the same fuel plan I use for the 10k, but take water or a sports drink (depends on the weather) at every stop.

For both marathons I have run, my strategy has been simply to finish.  My best time was from my first Disney marathon in 2014.  I'm not sure I even stopped for a single photo I was so determined not to be swept.  The second time in 2016 I was more relaxed, knew what my body could handle, but I stopped for photos and roller coaster rides.  (My pace was twenty seconds per mile slower thanks to all the stops.)    Anyhow, the point being, I am trying to decide on a strategy for 2017.  Since I am running Dopey, I am not sure going for a marathon PR is something I should shoot for or not?  I think if my overall pace improves and I stay healthy, a PR is very easily attainable as the state I was born in is nice and flat compared to where I live and run now.  (Of course, it is also warmer and more humid in the winter months.)  I keep the same fuel and hydration strategy for the marathon that I use for the half-marathon, but I will add in salt tabs if it is warm.  

So there you go!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How does your race strategy change depending on the distance of the race?


Well I probably take the longer distances more seriously. In training alone more time is spent on half and full training than 5K and 10K races. Disney races I do to just have fun so obviously my race strategy is less serious. So race strategy is different for half and full races for me compared to 5K and 10K races but it also depends on what the race actually is.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD:

5k - Go all out and feel like my heart is going to explode at the finish
10K - I haven't done enough 10K's to have a strategy yet, and the couple that I have done I was hungover, so...
half - usually even splits, sometimes negative splits
full - just survive long enough to cross the finish line (I'm hoping to become more efficient at this distance this year)


----------



## roxymama

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> 10K - I haven't done enough 10K's to have a strategy yet, and the couple that I have done I was hungover, so...


You couldn't possibly be talking about Rock N Roll Chicago 10k from last summer?


----------



## Miranda

I have a race to add

March
11 - Miranda - Run Before You Crawl 5K & Pub Crawl (NG / N/A)

I might be scratching my May HM... I'm not sure yet but I am sure leaning that way.  My back is still bothering me (and related to that my left hip/butt) and I have not been running.  I might just take the refund option (I can get 75% of the registration fee back to use within the next 12 months, which realistically would mean the same race next year, since the company's other races, Streamline Events, are all triathlon/cycling/swimming except for one other HM, but it's the same weekend as the one I am signed up for).  It's a very popular HM and there is a waiting list and if I do it sooner rather than later they can pull someone else in my place.

Then I can refocus on a slightly longer training cycle for my 6/4 HM.  I was supposed to start my 12 week training cycle for the 5/7 one last week, and I have run once and spun once in that 1.5 weeks.   If I scratch and can do date math, that will give me a 14 week cycle for 6/4 if I start over on Monday, which probably would be better anyway because I didn't really like ending on a 10 miler last time I did a 12 week plan, I kinda had wished I'd at least gone out to 11.5 or 12.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:

I have no strategy.  I haven't actually raced a 5k in a long time, so it would be fun to do one again and really push it all out to see how I do.

Otherwise, I just kind of run them with a rough goal time in mind and hope I hit it.  

@ohMom Hi, Molli!  Thanks for the intro and sharing your story.  Congrats on getting back out there again.  I absolutely say you belong in this thread should you want to participate.  Join in any time.


----------



## SunDial

FFigawi said:


> @CheapRunnerMike, I think we need to work with @Keels and the other triathletes around here to see if we can find a fun race to all do together. Maybe an Olympic or 70.3?





CheapRunnerMike said:


> Is this even a question???  I'll do my business anywhere I can haha  I've used park restrooms, port-o-potties, bushes, business restrooms, whatever it takes.  I won't buy anything if I duck into a gas station or coffee shop, in fact I will often stop at the coffee shop on long bike rides to have a wee and I'll get a cup of (free) water...although I will usually buy a plain doughnut as well as a treat.  I figure 100K into my ride that I've earned something sweet!
> 
> As for racing, I will RARELY stop...only for a #2.  During a triathlon I have learned how to pee on the bike...I know, gross and way too much information.  It's true though and there are all kinds of people doing it.  I've even gone while running during an Ironman.  There's so much sweat at that point that nobody would know, or care.  Did I just turn the entire Disboards off of triathlons for good with this post?  We are disgusting
> 
> On that note...
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Come do triathlons with us and you too can pee your pants hahaha
> 
> But yes @FFigawi (and @Keels), we should see if there's a race that could serve as a fun race to do...there's gotta be something that works for a few people.




Count me in on doing a group Triathlon....not peeing on one's self  

2 weeks ago I started up with the local masters swimming group.   Now swimming 3 nights,  running 2 nights and biking on the weekend.


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How does your race strategy change depending on the distance of the race?



I take a very long time to warmup and am a natural negative splitter.
5k: 2 mile warmup, then go all-out from the start. I'll speed up as I go along anyway.
10k: 1.5 mile warmup, start a little more controlled, then make a judgment after 5k on how hard to push.
Half: 3/4 mile warmup, start at a good pace but controlled and use the first 4 miles as the balance of the warmup. Concentrate on form and being efficient. Crank it up the last 5k if I'm feeling it.

Full: The shorter races I don't have a target pace and just run by feel. For the full, I have a target pace otherwise it is too easy to run the first half too fast. Stretching but no warmup for the race. Use the first 5 miles as a warmup and work into it. See how comfortable I feel as I approach the target pace, and if I'm not "working" at the target pace, then lock into it and concentrate on running steadily and efficiently for the rest of the race, getting the hydration and gu gels right. The full is such a different beast than any other race.

Anything other than a full, I don't take any hydration unless it is hot.


----------



## SunDial

FFigawi said:


> How about an Olympic relay in my home state? I did this with my father and my brother in 2011, and it was a blast! Great organization, and the free beer and lobster make for one of the best post-race parties anywhere.
> 
> Lobsterman
> 
> A few half distance races also offer relays:
> 
> Chicago
> Maine 70.3
> Austin 70.3



Didn't know they had relays for the half Ironman.

I have been laughing at all of the replies for February 7th.  Good stuff!!!    I am still catching up with the thread.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have specific goals for running? I'm thinking time, but it doesn't have to be? Is it a measurable goal? What do you project feeling/doing once that goal is met?



First and foremost is to get healthier and remain there.  Second is to have as much fun as possible with whatever event I am participating in.  

As far as timing, I do have some lofty goals to aim for but not as the expense of fun.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How does your race strategy change depending on the distance of the race?



So, I have tried quite a few race strategies over the years for the various distances.  After all my experimentation, though, I have found that the pacing on the first mile, regardless of the race distance, is crucial.  If I go out too fast, it just isn't going to be a good race.  Even when I still get a decent time, if my first mile was too fast, then that just means I was in pain for a good portion of the race, and I'm not happy.  However, if I pace the first mile properly (which for me means slightly slower by 5-10 seconds of my expected average pace), then everything falls into place from there on.

Last summer, I had a great comparison of two approaches.  I ran two 5k's (actually one 5k and one 3.1416 mile race) that ended with almost exactly the same average pace.  For the first one, I was slightly faster than my average pace for the first mile, and even though I kept going, my second mile was slower, and most importantly I was miserable for the last 1.5 miles just trying to hang on (with absolutely no push at the end).  For the second race, I forced myself to slow down a bit on the first mile, I then had negative splits for miles 2 and 3, and I felt pretty darn good except for my last 0.5 mile push which was hard as expected, but at least I had some energy left for a push.


----------



## SunDial

Dis5150 said:


> Can I just be obnoxious and say that it is 76 here and sunny and I'm about to go for a run.





PCFriar80 said:


> *Well here's what I get tomorrow.....*
> WINTER STORM WARNING NOW IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM TO 8 PM EST
> THURSDAY...
> * Locations...Northern Connecticut.
> 
> * Hazard Types...Heavy snow.
> 
> * Accumulations...Snow accumulation of 7 to 14 inches.
> 
> * Timing...Snow will begin between 4 and 6 am Thursday morning.
> Snow will then fall heavy at times Thursday afternoon before
> tapering off to snow showers toward evening.
> 
> *Snowblower - check
> Shovel - check
> Internet access for DVC 2018 marathon weekend registration - check
> Sam Adams Winter Lager - check*





camaker said:


> Just got in from a lovely 72 degree run myself!



I love this pic showing that we have it bad down here in South Florida too.  .


----------



## michigandergirl

roxymama said:


> You couldn't possibly be talking about Rock N Roll Chicago 10k from last summer?



Yup!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How does your race strategy change depending on the distance of the race?



Yes and no. For a shorter race (which is 5 miles or less for me), I'm more likely to go in and say "I don't need a strategy," vs a longer race, where I want to have an idea of strategy.
Of course, when I get there, I usually just ignore my strategy anyway.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  What is a strategy?  

Mainly, I go in with a time goal or 3 for a race, and run the race by feel....or try to run myself into the ground, no matter the distance.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What does a typical day of meals/snacks looks like for everyone. Does it differ on running v. rest days? Do you count calories?



I used count calories when using myfitnesspal.  I need to get back to using it religiously.   Most meals are what is available and are within reason.   My biggest problem is often I will be eating a good dinner late in the evening and very close to going to sleep.   Whether or not there was run earlier. 

 The other issue are the snacks.   Anything chocolate and I will eat it with out looking at the serving size.   And some of these serving sizes a crazy small.   A 56oz bag of M&M's won't last 5 days.  York Peppermint patties large bag only Lasts 2 to 3 days.  I try to buy that about once a month.  I said try


----------



## huggybuff

@LSUlakes Better late than never...reporting on my race, Sunday, 2/12, Davis Stampede 5k. I PR'd.  Official time was 40:19.


----------



## NurseRunner

LSUfan4444 said:


> Who all is registering tomorrow and what race(s) are you registering for?



I am still debating registering.  I do want to go back and do it in honor of this year's canceled half, especially now that the wife and I became DVC members, but at the same time, she actually told me a few weeks ago she wants to run SWLS next year, and I couldn't let her run it alone...heh


----------



## mrsgryphon

DopeyBadger said:


> Looks like we've got 106 members!  Just people crushing goals right and left!  It's fun to have a place where everyone can put their training down almost regardless of the device they use.  It also personally helps me with anyone using my training plans because then I can keep an eye on them and reach out or see what they're seeing.


----------



## SunDial

tigger536 said:


> I'm running that one again too! And area 13.1!



My daughter and I are running the Alien 13.1.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUfan4444 said:


> Who all is registering tomorrow and what race(s) are you registering for?



I didn't register yet but I am going to sign up for Goofy.  Dopey was always the plan but the way the judge ordered visitation Dopey can't happen, plus I no longer want to pay $560 for the ability to get up at midnight to run 4 races.  But, I have a friend that I convinced to run the 1/2.  She wanted to start running this year and only wanted to do a 5K but I told her to push herself and she is doing the 1/2.  So, I will run that with her as it will be her first 1/2 and it is for her 40th birthday.  And I want to do the full so its Goofy for me.  I am going to hold out for a bit just to make sure my ankle is good in a couple months.  I highly doubt Goofy will sell out anytime soon so I am not worried about it.  I am so excited to be going back though.




LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 18 - @tigger536  - Dirty Spokes XTERRA Thrill in the Hills 42k TR (NG / N/A)
> 18 - @Disney at Heart - Thrill in the Hills 21k TR (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck this weekend! If you would like to adjust your goal or have any changes to the race date let me know. If anyone else has a race they are running this weekend and would like to be added to the list, just give me the details and I will add you to the list. Again, good luck and let us know how the race goes!



Good luck!

I have been absent for a bit.  Life got so crazy.  The divorce situation was causing trouble, then we went to court and I won everything I want because the judge saw through her lies.  Then I went from not having my kids in a month to having them for the last week.  I have been sick for about 4 weeks.  First a sinus infection that lasted 3 weeks.  Just as that ended I got the flu.  4 days of aches, cold sweats, and fevers.  The fevers have stopped but I am still all stuffy and coughing.  I plan to get back to the treadmill this weekend and see if I can breathe well enough to get in some miles next week.  the good news is that my ankle has had some serious rest and while it still hurts I am 99% sure it is because it is tight and not damaged.

I hope to get back here consistently starting soon.  I am just trying to get through this week as my whole routine is out of whack this week.


----------



## DopeyBadger

mrsgryphon said:


> View attachment 220393





In the least creepy way as possible...


----------



## LSUlakes

huggybuff said:


> @LSUlakes Better late than never...reporting on my race, Sunday, 2/12, Davis Stampede 5k. I PR'd.  Official time was 40:19.



Congrats on the PR!!! Its never to late to post your result. If you have a race from last years thread that you wanted to update I will do it! I think I saw your time posted on Strava and stole it from there but it was unofficial. So your time improved and you got the "PR!!!" next to it now!


----------



## preciouspups

McNs said:


> I hurt my OTHER calf running Thursday. Just a strain, but Dr Google suggests not running for a few days. I gave it a good icing post the run which helped. Not sure if I like my shoes - 4th pair of Muzuno Riders but they aren't fitting like previous pairs.


I love "Dr. Google" and I think I will use that title from now on.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running clothes can smell bad. Even after a wash, they can still smell a bit or you could have some stains on them. What is your proven method for keeping your running clothes at their best?



I wash mine separate from other clothes, on cold, and with Tide Sport.  Everything gets hung up to dry, socks included.  I also make sure the laundry room door stays open so there is airflow and that cuts down on the mildew smell (which isn't easy in a GA summer!).  Every few months I will put everything through the dryer too.  I've had some running pants for five years and they are still like new.

Running hasn't happened this week.  I've been sick.  I planned to go today but the rains came in last night and the pressure in my head and sinuses was too much to push through.


----------



## LSUlakes

@Keels did you get my PM the other day? I also have some questions about your IM 70.3 in NOLA. Hope all is well.


----------



## LadyDi13

gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:  What is a strategy?
> 
> Mainly, I go in with a time goal or 3 for a race, and run the race by feel....or try to run myself into the ground, no matter the distance.



This! I haven't set goal times for a race for a while now. I was very proud of myself when I PR'd a 10K during my training for 2016 coast to coast. I have been running for about 7 years now, but had ACL reconstruction almost 4 years ago. The first 3 years of running were hallmarked by time improvements and PRs and lofty goals. Since the reconstruction I just haven't seen the gains and improvements. Maybe it's all in my head (I know some of it is) but I just don't seem to make the progress I want and then I quit and start over again because I miss it and get frustrated because it isn't going well....it's a vicious cycle. This year I have taken a different approach and my husband and I are doing a lot of cross training right now (swimming, spin class on non run days) and Pilates and body sculpt. I am hoping to hit the start of my training cycle in April more fit and stronger than I have in the past.

Has anyone here done the Wineglass Half in Corning, NY? A division of my husband's company is a sponsor and we are thinking of using it for POT for Marathon Weekend.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How does your race strategy change depending on the distance of the race?



Go out hard.  Finish harder.  Drink beer.


----------



## FFigawi

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Go out hard.  Finish harder.  Drink beer.



Mike wins


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?

ATTQOTD: I train based on mileage, but starting to drift a little towards time. However I equate that time to miles I should cover in a given time period. When I first started with couch to 5k it was time based, but once I completed the program I went with a set amount of miles to complete on a given day. Especially with marathon training it was important to hit certain distances on the weekend long runs. For example the 20 milers or even 15 miles. Now I can run those distances in a time frame that would work with running based on time. So I guess to answer the question I use both, but I seem to focus on miles completed each day.


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?



I would say it's a bit of both. If I am just running for a workout I'll go by time, say as an example that I am going to go out and run for 45 min on a treadmill or around a hotel if I am traveling. When training for races I like to go by miles so I can keep track of progress.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Mileage, although the running group that I've been running with 2x a week goes by time, so that will be interesting later this year for me.   Right now I am just doing their free winter running group, we're not training for anything, just getting together for group motivation through the winter.  Although I earned my winter logo hat (attended 10 runs) and I'm well on my way to a vault item (a previous shirt, pint glass, etc for 25 runs).  I think we might run out of winter though before I can hit 35 for a piece of new gear.  I'm actually the one who has attended the most runs in the entire group, coaches included!   Well... I guess I was as of Saturday, but I skipped last night because we had snow in the forecast and it was iffy whether or not the group would be canceled, so I went to spin instead in the morning.  It turned out that it was only raining and a couple people still got together in the rain, but it was probably all for the best for me to skip because none of my winter running gear is really water resistant.  So one of the coaches is tied with me again. 

But anyway, during the spring/summer/fall, they do fee training groups with a shirt, a training plan, and a recommended goal race, and I like the people so I will certainly be sticking with them.  The April-July group works towards an end of July 10K and the August-October group works towards an end of October HM.  So that will be new for me later this year to do HM training by time with them.  They go by time so that we're all finishing up our group runs more or less at the same time, even if we get split up during the runs.  Previously our Saturday route has been an out-and-back which was really easy to do based on time... run out for half the time and turn around.  But we are having to move our meeting spot because the coffee shop we met at for Saturdays unexpectedly closed down.   It'll be interesting to see what we do for time based routes without having the easy out-and-back route right from our starting location.  Thankfully the group meets in my town, so I'm very familiar with the roads we run on and can easily call an audible from my run routes to be able to get back by a certain time.   Right now, one of the coaches usually hangs back and runs with me since I'm a bit slower than everyone, but once we start really training I would hope that they don't.  I feel guilty enough when they do during just these winter fun runs, I don't want to be messing up anyone's training plan.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?



I am mostly mileage at this point, but I keep time in mind. Short runs I tend to do time, long runs I aim for mileage but they both are in play for all runs. No real reason why at this point, just I have been following the runDisney training plans so that is kind of how it is set up. Sometimes I just take what I get though and be proud I strapped on the shoes at all.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?



Used to be that I would just train based on distance, but once I started working with a coach that changed.  She will usually assign my workouts based on time, but I still have a few workouts built off of distance as well.  Lately my running workouts have been distance-based but with timed intervals, today for example is run 8 miles, but with 5 x 4 minutes "good effort" // 4 minutes steady.  I personally like this time/distance hybrid, lets you focus on something in the workout and it seems to go by quicker for me.  Actually I usually find that workouts feel like they go quicker when it is time-based opposed to distance.  Maybe that's just me...


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?


Mainly mileage. I think about time but it's not that important to me. I'm sure as I countinue to run time will become more important but with my first marathon I basically just wanted to finish not worrying so much about time. I do however like to work on time with my 5K distance since that's the distance I probably do most often.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:
My training plan lists my workouts by miles.  But I'm pretty sure those miles were arrived at partially based on how many minutes they would take because of my current fitness.  So BOTH?  I think both is my answer. 

When I'm not on a training plan I change it up from miles to time to just route willy-nilly.  Meaning there are times I just run around exploring aimlessly until I feel like coming home.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Mileage.  Makes more sense in my head since I have races I'm getting ready for...so I need to work up to that distance.  But I have done time-based training and liked it, I could see changing to that if I don't have  race on the horizon (which is almost never, sooooo).


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I train based on mileage, but starting to drift a little towards time. However I equate that time to miles I should cover in a given time period. When I first started with couch to 5k it was time based, but once I completed the program I went with a set amount of miles to complete on a given day. Especially with marathon training it was important to hit certain distances on the weekend long runs. For example the 20 milers or even 15 miles. Now I can run those distances in a time frame that would work with running based on time. So I guess to answer the question I use both, but I seem to focus on miles completed each day.



Mostly time, since that's what my coach gives me. A few workouts are based on miles, but most are for time. We'll, except the swimming. That's always yardage based.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?



A little bit of both, but I track the training by mileage.  I find mileage easier to track and manage, especially as I'm an exclusively outdoor runner.  No treadmills here!  The @DopeyBadger plan defined mileages for me to hit based on overall workout time goals, so that's why I say it's a bit of both.  When I'm not using one of those plans, I use Higdon which is based on mileage.  Mileage also makes it much easier to set a defined route.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> Mostly time, since that's what my coach gives me. A few workouts are based on miles, but most are for time. We'll, except the swimming. That's always yardage based.



Do you have a hard time finding a 25-yd pool outside of the States?  Everything around here is metric.


----------



## PCFriar80

Mileage for me, unless I'm being chased by someone.  Then it's time.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?



Mileage, but a hundred years ago when I was starting, I would go by time. As a beginner, if I went by mileage, I would go too fast to get it over with. Going by time eliminates that problem. It also frees you up from having to measure distances (this was in the days before GPS watches!) You also automatically run further as you get fitter. For those just starting out, I would recommend training by time.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: I started out following Galloway, which is mostly time based. But when I started following Coach @DopeyBadger (tm) I switched to mileage and pacing. 
I think for more casual running, if I weren't training for anything specific, I'd probably do time for the shorter runs and then mileage for the longer ones. But I have Princess next weekend and then jump right into Tink training after that, so I'll be following the calendar for a while.


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?



I have trained by mileage in the past, but I am going to go by time this training cycle for my midweek runs.  My first training plans just always went by mileage, so that is what I did.  But I want to increase my midweek training, and I think incremental increases in training will be easier if I go by time versus mileage.  When I focus on mileage, I think I have done too much too quickly in the past.  I think time will be easier to adjust slowly for me.  I will still do long runs based on mileage on the weekend. 

I am still ramping back up to my normal mileage levels.  My half training plan starts 2/27 and it will have two 30 and one 45 minute run during the week, two cross training and two strength sessions and a 5 mile long run. By the end of March the mid week runs will be 40, 60 and 45, long run of 7 miles and the cross training time will go up as well.  My peak week at the end of May will have two 60 minute runs, a 90 minute run, a 12 mile long run and a total of 150 minutes cross training.  I hope after the half in June to recover for a week or two, then turn two of the timed midweek runs into a more structured timed workout.  I did a run challenge in the fall (before life fell apart) that I loved with semi structured workouts and I think they'd work well as a strength/speed period as I start marathon training.  They were all time based but the time flew by when I had the workout to focus on rather than checking the distance on my watch.  

I need a change, although Higdon has worked fairly well for me in the past, I've done the same thing for 4 halves.  I think this change to a focus on time will give me something a little different.  I'm on a ski vacation in British Columbia next week, but I just printed out my excel spreadsheet I made for my plan and I am ready to start this new plan when I get back!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: My first half marathon I ran based on mileage, then the second training plan I followed was based on time. I am not currently following a specific training plan so I will go based on mileage, but I have two days per week where I do my runs based on time (i.e. tempo run, progression run, ladders and all that fun stuff). I am still trying to get faster on longer distances so I try to take it slow on days I am not working on speed. For my marathon in November my training plan sticks primarily to mileage, which is understandable and terrifying at the same time.


----------



## LSUlakes

Page 100!!!

Last week I asked about the meal delivery thing, ie blue apron, home chef, ect. Cooked our first one last night and it was very good. For a more detailed account of the meal, you can check my journal linked in my signature block.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> Friday Fun *QOTD: *What new opening at WDW are you most looking forward to? (Avatar Land, ROL, Toy Story, Star Wars, ect) Part two: Name an attraction on restaurant that you really enjoy that isn't on everyone's must do list?
> 
> Bonus Question: Have any of you tried of Home Chef or tried something similar? Like or dislikes?



Still catching up.  

Immediately I am looking forward to seeing Pandora.  I liked the movie.  When MGM gets updated I will be looking forward to Star Wars land more than Toy Story.  

I too like the second floor of Columbia Harbour House.   I was really upset when they got rid of the Monti Cristo sandwiches many many years ago.  

Nothing on the 3rd one


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Hmmm, I would say mileage, but most of my mid-week runs I start with a goal to finish by 5:25, so I adjust my start time to try and hit that, based on the planned work out.


----------



## Miranda

DVCFan1994 said:


> My half training plan starts 2/27 and it will have two 30 and one 45 minute run during the week, two cross training and two strength sessions and a 5 mile long run. By the end of March the mid week runs will be 40, 60 and 45, long run of 7 miles and the cross training time will go up as well.  My peak week at the end of May will have two 60 minute runs, a 90 minute run, a 12 mile long run and a total of 150 minutes cross training.  I hope after the half in June to recover for a week or two, then turn two of the timed midweek runs into a more structured timed workout.


It looks like we are racing the same day @DVCFan1994 !   What plan are you following?  I have also used Higdon for the past year, and it didn't work out so well for me last year, although I was going to use it again this cycle just because it was something that I knew with structure.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Both! I do feel a greater sense of accomplishment after completing miles v. minutes though.


----------



## GollyGadget

I've been stalking this thread for a week or so and finally have something to contribute for the QOTD. But first, a little background...

I started running somewhat regularly in 2010. A friend decided to train for her first half marathon and I thought "hey, what a great idea!" Since then, I've run at least one half a year. My main problem is sticking with it in the summer. My body doesn't handle the heat well and I have a hard time running before the sun wakes up. Anyway, I'm hoping the discussions here will help as motivation for me to make it through the summer.

Race goals for 2017:
May 14 - QC Distance Classic (half) - 1:49:57
July 29 - Bix 7 - 59:57... This course is all hills and I've been trying to break an hour for some time (see earlier comments about training during summer)
I have a few other races scheduled but those are for fun or to gauge my training.

ATTQOTD: I train based on mileage. I tried time based but my brain quickly figured out that if I ran slower it would mean less miles. This didn't prepare me so well for the races! If I'm not training or just getting back into it, I'll run based on time.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> I do for the things that are responding directly to the QOTD and reply to something I write. But to like everything you post would take all day. You have like 10 threads that you started in the rumor and news section alone. I get depressed going there knowing its going to be a while before I go back to WDW. lol



Not sure how I would feel if I where more than just 2 hours away from the world.


----------



## SunDial

croach said:


> Just seeing if anyone actually reads these things.



Can you imagine if we were able to post in script form?  A lot of the millennials could not read them


----------



## SunDial

Miranda said:


> I will also join in the banana love!  I eat at least one every day.



I try to eat one everyday


----------



## Ariel484

welcome @GollyGadget! 


GollyGadget said:


> ATTQOTD: I train based on mileage. *I tried time based but my brain quickly figured out that if I ran slower it would mean less miles. This didn't prepare me so well for the races!* If I'm not training or just getting back into it, I'll run based on time.


Ah, I totally agree with this!! This is why I liked but didn't like my time-based training!


----------



## LadyDi13

ATTQOTD: Like many people on here I train by mileage...to a point. When I trained for my only marathon so far (2012 Marine Corps Marathon), I went out and said, I will either run 20 miles or 4 hours, whichever one came first since it looked like such a daunting task. Sometimes when I am not feeling very confident for a long run I will say if I can't get the miles done at least I will run for a certain period of time. I find though that is just the "blerch" in me talking and almost always meet my mileage long before the cut off time I gave myself.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Miranda said:


> It looks like we are racing the same day @DVCFan1994 !   What plan are you following?  I have also used Higdon for the past year, and it didn't work out so well for me last year, although I was going to use it again this cycle just because it was something that I knew with structure.



I noticed we were racing the same day and wondered if it would be the same race  Mine is in Gloucester, Mass but I'd like to do covered bridges someday.  

I made up my own plan   I used the base idea from Higdon, which is three mid week runs and a long run, but I spaced the runs differently than he does.  My body also needs cross training, so I add that two days a week.  My most successful training cycle was before Avengers in 2015, and back then I did a strength workout after two runs per week that runners world had in in an issue that summer or fall that was meant for people with weak hips/glutes and recurring IT Band issues.  That is me, but I only do it once a week now. I also do one class per week that is a strength circuit based class at my physical therapy location.  I am not in PT anymore, but one of my PTs teaches it, and another one takes it.  They can modify stuff or make recommendations for me based on what they are seeing and knowing my needs.  

So my week is:
Monday - shorter run & the strength/circuit class 
Tuesday - Cross Training (swimming, cycling or gym cardio)
Wednesday - longer midweek run 
Thursday - shorter run and strength workout
Friday - Spin class or Hike
Weekend - Long run following Higdon's schedule. 

Thinking of my normal training paces and my schedule it likely will come out pretty similar to Higdon's mileage overall, I just want to focus on time to try something different.  My schedule also builds for two weeks, then backs off by a little for a week, then builds again.  That comes from a plan my PT devised for me - I am prone to injury, so he said a cutback week once every three weeks will help ward off overtraining injuries.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I train by mileage, mainly because I do out and back runs and it is easier. If I really got serious about improving my times in the marathon I would switch to time for my longer runs, but that isn't likely to happen.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

GollyGadget said:


> I've been stalking this thread for a week or so and finally have something to contribute for the QOTD. But first, a little background...



Welcome to the forum, I hope you're not offended by discussions of cold butts and bodily fluids!

I finally have to weigh in on the bananalove thing. Put me in the bananalove category. 1 or 2 a day. I used to be picky and only eat them when they were the perfect ripeness. Now I eat them green, black (mashed up in oatmeal!), yellow or anything in-between.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Mileage.  I'm a little bit compulsive about laying out my route and hitting my mileage nearly precisely.  So, if I do it by time, I'm going to end up with distances like 4.27 or something - and that makes my eyelid twitch.


----------



## FFigawi

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Do you have a hard time finding a 25-yd pool outside of the States?  Everything around here is metric.



Never. All of them are metric. It's just that mileage and yardage have become universal phrasing. All of my friends here, be they from the UK or Cape Town or Oz, say yardage and mileage even as they mention how many meters they swam or kilometers they ran.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Both. My midweek runs are time based and my long runs on the weekend are mileage based. 

@CheapRunnerMike just thought I would share this with you http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-to-other-areas-of-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm

So those of you who do yoga (I'm thinking @Ariel484 and @FFigawi ), do you think it is sufficient for building up your core for running? I was doing a bunch of leg/core work (squats, crunches, planks) but my back is so much happier with me when I just stick to the yoga.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis5150 said:


> So those of you who do yoga (I'm thinking @Ariel484 and @FFigawi ), do you think it is sufficient for building up your core for running? I was doing a bunch of leg/core work (squats, crunches, planks) but my back is so much happier with me when I just stick to the yoga.



I think so. A decently hard yoga class a few times a week is enough to keep you flexible, strong, and build a strong core.


----------



## Chaitali

When I first started running, I joined a 5k training group and the training plan was based on time.  After that, I started training for longer races and all the training plans seemed to be based on mileage so I switched to that.  I don't really have a reason other than that's what the training plans seem to be.


----------



## michigandergirl

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Both. My midweek runs are time based and my long runs on the weekend are mileage based.
> 
> @CheapRunnerMike just thought I would share this with you http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-to-other-areas-of-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm
> 
> So those of you who do yoga (I'm thinking @Ariel484 and @FFigawi ), do you think it is sufficient for building up your core for running? I was doing a bunch of leg/core work (squats, crunches, planks) but my back is so much happier with me when I just stick to the yoga.



Yoga is absolutely sufficient for core stability. A strong but flexible core will help you in any activity and I may be biased, but I think yoga is the perfect companion to running.

ATTQOTD: I'm inclined to say mileage but I think probably both. I think @DopeyBadger is trying to trick me into being on my feet longer with his painfully slow paces!


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?



ATQOTD:  Crap!  I knew I was forgetting something.  Training!  Just kidding.  Sorta...  I train by mileage because I'm super slow.  I'm hoping to incorporate some time training with my upcoming Dopey training just to vary things a bit.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: I have previously only used Galloway's training plans, so I was doing the shorter runs by time and the long runs by mileage.  Have to admit though that lots of times, I found that I had to keep going to hit a round mile number (or at least round up to the next 0.5mi) on the shorter runs....Type A problems.

I'm still trying to catch up on this thread, and boy have I missed a lot!  I have wanted to know what ppl do about using the bathroom/public restroom stops on their long runs, but y'all beat me to that, and the discussion had me in tears, so thank you.   

@LSUlakes, would you mind updating last year's thread with these 2 results that I never got around to reporting, and adding the other 2 races to this year's list?  Thank you!!
-Hershey 10K 4/2/16: 1hr 8min 47sec
-Hershey Half Marathon 10/16/16: 2hr 30min 47sec 
Just found out this morning that DH and I made the lottery for the Broad Street 10 miler in Philly woo!
-Broad Street 10 Miler 5/7/17 (not sure if there will be a time goal yet, but maybe!)
-Disneyland 10K  9/2/17 (no time goal)


----------



## jmasgat

Dis5150 said:


> So those of you who do yoga (I'm thinking @Ariel484 and @FFigawi ), do you think it is sufficient for building up your core for running? I was doing a bunch of leg/core work (squats, crunches, planks) but my back is so much happier with me when I just stick to the yoga.



Add another person to the yoga bandwagon (as my avatar would imply--I titled this photo in the Pyrenees "If a tree falls in the mountains will anybody hear her swear?")

I find that the entire practice of yoga--and not just core-focused asanas like boat pose-- require you to engage your core.  When I'm out running, especially up hills, I find myself saying "buns and bhandas (deep core muscles)" I feel a lift in my posture that makes me feel lighter.  Weird, but true.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running clothes can smell bad. Even after a wash, they can still smell a bit or you could have some stains on them. What is your proven method for keeping your running clothes at their best?



I put mine in with the normal wash and have no smell afterwards.  I use Tide free.

I am almost current


----------



## bananabean

Anyone on here get into Broad Street?

I've gotten bibs for the last 3 years and something has always come up that weekend and I've had to sell my bibs.  Hoping I actually get to do it this year!


----------



## sourire

bananabean said:


> Anyone on here get into Broad Street?
> 
> I've gotten bibs for the last 3 years and something has always come up that weekend and I've had to sell my bibs.  Hoping I actually get to do it this year!



Yes! Have never done it but have wanted to for several years now. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Ariel484

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Both. My midweek runs are time based and my long runs on the weekend are mileage based.
> 
> @CheapRunnerMike just thought I would share this with you http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-to-other-areas-of-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm
> 
> So those of you who do yoga (I'm thinking @Ariel484 and @FFigawi ), do you think it is sufficient for building up your core for running? I was doing a bunch of leg/core work (squats, crunches, planks) but my back is so much happier with me when I just stick to the yoga.





FFigawi said:


> I think so. A decently hard yoga class a few times a week is enough to keep you flexible, strong, and build a strong core.


I would agree but I think it depends on what kind of yoga class you pick...like something super gentle maybe would help but not be *quite* enough, ya know?

I think a common misconception about yoga is that it's just gentle stretching - it CAN be that, but it can also be an a**-kicker depending on what kind of class you go to.  I'm still trying to build up to going to the "power" classes near me.  Those are TOUGH but such a great workout!


----------



## JulieODC

sourire said:


> ATTQOTD: I have previously only used Galloway's training plans, so I was doing the shorter runs by time and the long runs by mileage.  Have to admit though that lots of times, I found that I had to keep going to hit a round mile number (or at least round up to the next 0.5mi)



I do the same - another type A here


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?



Hooray Math!  

Both!

I believe there are three main components to a training plan.  Distance (mileage), Time (duration), and Speed (pace).  These three variables combined create how to develop a training plan.  Everyone has a pace spectrum.  Everyone has fast paces and slow paces relative to their current fitness level.  I like to think of these paces in effort levels.  What's interesting to me is that this spectrum of paces come with it the ability to maintain these for set durations within a point on the spectrum.  The research I've read leads me to believe that the body recognizes effort (which in turn is speed) and duration.  So everyone can hold a certain effort level for a certain duration.  

As an example, so I and an elite can hold 95% VO2max (a measure of effort/current fitness) for the same duration of 15 minutes.  For the elite, the 95% VO2max is much faster than my 95% VO2max, but the effort is the same.  The elite covers 4 miles and I cover 3 miles.  In my mind, we did the same workout.  95% VO2max for 15 minutes.  The difference is the mileage.  But physiologically, I believe we went through the same process and reaped the same (well basically) benefits/adaptations of the workout.

Let's consider a further out example.  I and an elite run 85% VO2max (again a set "effort" level) for 122 minutes.  The elite finishes a marathon in world record time.  I run 17 miles.  We both completed the workout at the same effort level for the same duration, but the elite ran 26.2 miles as a function of their speed at 85% VO2max, whereas I ran 17 miles.

Let's consider an example from our own readers.  I and another person I wrote a training plan for both completed a similar training plan.  Mine maxed at 65.5 miles.  The other person's maxed at 35 miles.  My long run maxed at 18 miles and theirs 12 miles.  We both competed in the same race event (Dopey).  Inherently with just this information, one would assume my training was harder based purely on the mileage (65.5 vs 35) and distance of the long run.  However, these plans were nearly identical from a relative pace and duration standpoint and were in my mind equal.  And since this other person's training plan actually had a few additional tweaks that I didn't do, this other person's training plan was actually harder than mine (hardest plan I've written to date).  Even though I was 65.5 miles and they were 35 miles.  From an individual standpoint, our current fitness, etc. the other person's plan was harder.

So, this begs the question why does the elite train at 150 miles per week?  It's a function of their speed, not necessarily something magical about 150 miles.  A much slower person training at the same relative effort levels might do 35 miles per week, but putting in a similar training load (pace and duration) to someone at 150 miles per week.  So if they're reaping similar benefits/adaptations at 150 miles and 35 miles, then it says to me that the mileage becomes less relevant than does the pace and duration of workouts.  From this, it leads me to believe that a set distance "needing" to be covered for a set race is unnecessary from a physiological standpoint (I can definitely see the mental aspect of it).  You don't have to run 24 or 20 or 18 or 14 miles from a physiological standpoint to complete a marathon.  There are many many many other aspects that determine the threshold needed to complete a race.

So with that all in mind.  When designing training plans, I design them by time first.  I set certain limits on different types of workouts.  Long runs maxed at 150 minutes (could be 12 miles for person, 14 for another, and 22 miles for a different one).  Easy weekday runs maxed at 65 minutes.  M Tempo workouts maxed at 110 minutes.  Lactate threshold workouts in set timed intervals and set recovery intervals.  Once I determine a person's current fitness, and the time available to run (or max dependent on the pace spectrum) creates the mileage of the plan.  That's when I start to write out the mileage to give to someone.  The mileage is much easier to interpret for others and people like neat and tidy numbers (4 miles vs 4.35 miles).  But the mileage in the plans I write is merely a function of that person's current fitness level, the paces relative to that fitness, and the duration of the types of workouts being done.  One person could do 3 x 2 miles, and another 3 x 0.5 miles.  But they very well may be doing the same workout from a time/pace standpoint, thus reaping the same benefits/adaptations.  My job is to figure out the numbers for others and myself to make it neat and tidy and as easy to interpret as possible.

PS- This is always one of my favorite questions (if you couldn't tell) because once I came to this understanding it really opened up my mind about running and the science behind it.


----------



## Dis5150

Ariel484 said:


> I would agree but I think it depends on what kind of yoga class you pick...like something super gentle maybe would help but not be *quite* enough, ya know?
> 
> I think a common misconception about yoga is that it's just gentle stretching - it CAN be that, but it can also be an a**-kicker depending on what kind of class you go to.  I'm still trying to build up to going to the "power" classes near me.  Those are TOUGH but such a great workout!



I live in a tiny town and there are no yoga classes to go to. I am going to have to look for something online, or preferably, a DVD. But I guess I will have to start out with one of the less a** kicking ones until I know more of what I am doing. The DVD I have right now is a yoga weight loss one and I have no idea how it rates in the yoga "world".


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?



I currently train by mileage because that is what my training plan uses; however, in my mind, it doesn't matter.  Whether you are going for distance or time, *if you are training at the proper paces*, the two are directly linked.  For example, I could say I'm going out for 30 minutes at a 10:00 pace, or I could say I'm going for 3 miles at a 10:00 pace.  As long as I truly run a 10:00 pace, it's the exact same thing, and every training plan out there could be developed with either mileage or time goals (or both).  The tricky part, of course, is the runner keeping himself/herself at the correct pace for the given workout.

Some people say that time is better for a training plan, because if you use mileage, runners are more likely to speed up (and go faster than the prescribed pace) in order to finish the workout sooner.  The thought being that, if it's time-based, this will be less likely to happen.  I'm not sure about this for most runners, but it may be true for some.  Myself, I am pretty good about keeping to the prescribed paces, so I am fine either way.


----------



## GollyGadget

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Welcome to the forum, I hope you're not offended by discussions of cold butts and bodily fluids!



Thanks for the welcome! Distance running has forced me to not be offended by those things. It's also allowed me to perfect my porta potty squat which comes in really handy at concerts, etc.


----------



## Miranda

DVCFan1994 said:


> I noticed we were racing the same day and wondered if it would be the same race  Mine is in Gloucester, Mass but I'd like to do covered bridges someday.
> 
> I made up my own plan   I used the base idea from Higdon, which is three mid week runs and a long run, but I spaced the runs differently than he does.  My body also needs cross training, so I add that two days a week.  My most successful training cycle was before Avengers in 2015, and back then I did a strength workout after two runs per week that runners world had in in an issue that summer or fall that was meant for people with weak hips/glutes and recurring IT Band issues.  That is me, but I only do it once a week now. I also do one class per week that is a strength circuit based class at my physical therapy location.  I am not in PT anymore, but one of my PTs teaches it, and another one takes it.  They can modify stuff or make recommendations for me based on what they are seeing and knowing my needs.
> 
> So my week is:
> Monday - shorter run & the strength/circuit class
> Tuesday - Cross Training (swimming, cycling or gym cardio)
> Wednesday - longer midweek run
> Thursday - shorter run and strength workout
> Friday - Spin class or Hike
> Weekend - Long run following Higdon's schedule.
> 
> Thinking of my normal training paces and my schedule it likely will come out pretty similar to Higdon's mileage overall, I just want to focus on time to try something different.  My schedule also builds for two weeks, then backs off by a little for a week, then builds again.  That comes from a plan my PT devised for me - I am prone to injury, so he said a cutback week once every three weeks will help ward off overtraining injuries.


Cool!  I might try something similar.  I found I had the best success with Galloway in 2015, except that I thought the plans were awful long. I used Higdon last year because I wanted a shorter plan, but maybe I'll try a hybrid approach like this this spring.  I did like the cutback weeks on Galloway's plan, and when I was doing his plan I did run for time during the week as well... although since every weekday run for him was 30 minutes, I just ended up running the same routes all the time.


Re: yoga...

I am also one of those people that thinks yoga is great and that I should do more yoga.  I made a mistake last year and signed up for a year long membership at a studio and it ended up turning out that the class schedule just did not work for me a lot.  Some of it was me, some of it was them... the studio near me is not their primary studio (the primary one has a much more extensive schedule), and from late April to early September the schedule is even more reduced at the one near me because it's in a college town and the students are not on campus at that time.

I'm going to try a different studio on punch cards this time before I make any commitments (if I do make any).  They have a bit more varied classes, that was another thing about the other studio.  It was primarily a vinyasa studio, which is fine, but the one near me only had a beginner class (which I did like to go to on Sundays for gentle stretching) and then a generic all levels "Every Body" class for all the others.  There was more variety at the main studio, along with the more expanded time schedule, but I know me, and I'm not someone who is going to drive 15-20 minutes to park and get to yoga class in the town 10 miles away.  The studio here in town that I'm going to try offers a couple Ashtanga classes and a Power Yoga class, which both sound like they would be good for strength, and something called "Yin Yoga" in a late Sunday afternoon timeslot which sounds exactly like what I usually like on Sundays... it's described as mostly floor work with props, holding poses from 2-5 minutes to let joints and fascia release, and that is exactly what I want on a Sunday (and why I used to go to the beginner class at the other studio).  It'll probably be a while before I work up to going to Power Yoga or the regular Ashtanga class, but I think I'll start out at least going to the Intro Ashtanga class.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?


ATTQOTD: Both... mileage is my preference and that's probably 90% of my runs. But when the heat gets to be unbearable here in FL (you know, from May through freaking November... ~sigh~), I'll sometimes go by time instead. Because I know by now that distance x in January takes less time then distance x in August, and I'd just as soon skip heat stroke trying to get a predetermined distance done. 



Dis5150 said:


> So those of you who do yoga (I'm thinking @Ariel484 and @FFigawi ), do you think it is sufficient for building up your core for running? I was doing a bunch of leg/core work (squats, crunches, planks) but my back is so much happier with me when I just stick to the yoga.


Yes... and also maybe no. I've been practicing yoga for 20+ years and for sure, it's VERY good at working the core muscle groups. But I find Pilates to be even better. And since adding strength training based on combined, fluid movements (say, squats with hand-weighted shoulder presses, for instance), I'm MUCH stronger than I was using only yoga for my cross-training, and I see a big difference in my running. So I think just yoga may be _sufficient_, but probably not _ideal_.



Ariel484 said:


> I would agree but I think it depends on what kind of yoga class you pick...like something super gentle maybe would help but not be *quite* enough, ya know?


Absolutely this! I do gentle stretching every day, but not in any formal/yoga way. When I do a yoga session, it's and hour of Power Yoga and it's a heckuva workout!



Dis5150 said:


> I live in a tiny town and there are no yoga classes to go to. I am going to have to look for something online, or preferably, a DVD. But I guess I will have to start out with one of the less a** kicking ones until I know more of what I am doing. The DVD I have right now is a yoga weight loss one and I have no idea how it rates in the yoga "world".


I'm a big fan of Rodney Yee's DVDs - I don't know what the current selection is, but he used to have a verity of options, from short, easy AM/PM yoga, to strength building, to restorative. It's worth a search on Amazon. I also love the Inhale classes taught by Steve Ross on the Oxygen channel ages ago: I recorded a handful of episodes to DVD and still use them regularly. Maybe you can find them on YouTube, or maybe he even put out a DVD?


----------



## LSUlakes

GollyGadget said:


> I've been stalking this thread for a week or so and finally have something to contribute for the QOTD. But first, a little background...
> 
> I started running somewhat regularly in 2010. A friend decided to train for her first half marathon and I thought "hey, what a great idea!" Since then, I've run at least one half a year. My main problem is sticking with it in the summer. My body doesn't handle the heat well and I have a hard time running before the sun wakes up. Anyway, I'm hoping the discussions here will help as motivation for me to make it through the summer.
> 
> Race goals for 2017:
> May 14 - QC Distance Classic (half) - 1:49:57
> July 29 - Bix 7 - 59:57... This course is all hills and I've been trying to break an hour for some time (see earlier comments about training during summer)
> I have a few other races scheduled but those are for fun or to gauge my training.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I train based on mileage. I tried time based but my brain quickly figured out that if I ran slower it would mean less miles. This didn't prepare me so well for the races! If I'm not training or just getting back into it, I'll run based on time.



Welcome to the thread! If you are interested in seeing the questions that have been posted since January of this year, you can find a list on page 1, I think the second post. Each question "should" be linked to the post when it was asked. The links are just a short summary of the topic. If you happen to have a lot of free time, you can also find a link to the 2016 version and read all 800 ish pages... you know if you are very bored. lol Thanks for posting and we look forward to your questions and input!



sourire said:


> ATTQOTD: I have previously only used Galloway's training plans, so I was doing the shorter runs by time and the long runs by mileage.  Have to admit though that lots of times, I found that I had to keep going to hit a round mile number (or at least round up to the next 0.5mi) on the shorter runs....Type A problems.
> 
> I'm still trying to catch up on this thread, and boy have I missed a lot!  I have wanted to know what ppl do about using the bathroom/public restroom stops on their long runs, but y'all beat me to that, and the discussion had me in tears, so thank you.
> 
> @LSUlakes, would you mind updating last year's thread with these 2 results that I never got around to reporting, and adding the other 2 races to this year's list?  Thank you!!
> -Hershey 10K 4/2/16: 1hr 8min 47sec
> -Hershey Half Marathon 10/16/16: 2hr 30min 47sec
> Just found out this morning that DH and I made the lottery for the Broad Street 10 miler in Philly woo!
> -Broad Street 10 Miler 5/7/17 (not sure if there will be a time goal yet, but maybe!)
> -Disneyland 10K  9/2/17 (no time goal)



Will add and update your races! As interesting as the bathroom discussion was, I am glad people are finding some useful information from it. lol 



DopeyBadger said:


> Hooray Math!
> 
> Both!
> 
> I believe there are three main components to a training plan.  Distance (mileage), Time (duration), and Speed (pace).  These three variables combined create how to develop a training plan.  Everyone has a pace spectrum.  Everyone has fast paces and slow paces relative to their current fitness level.  I like to think of these paces in effort levels.  What's interesting to me is that this spectrum of paces come with it the ability to maintain these for set durations within a point on the spectrum.  The research I've read leads me to believe that the body recognizes effort (which in turn is speed) and duration.  So everyone can hold a certain effort level for a certain duration.
> 
> As an example, so I and an elite can hold 95% VO2max (a measure of effort/current fitness) for the same duration of 15 minutes.  For the elite, the 95% VO2max is much faster than my 95% VO2max, but the effort is the same.  The elite covers 4 miles and I cover 3 miles.  In my mind, we did the same workout.  95% VO2max for 15 minutes.  The difference is the mileage.  But physiologically, I believe we went through the same process and reaped the same (well basically) benefits/adaptations of the workout.
> 
> Let's consider a further out example.  I and an elite run 85% VO2max (again a set "effort" level) for 122 minutes.  The elite finishes a marathon in world record time.  I run 17 miles.  We both completed the workout at the same effort level for the same duration, but the elite ran 26.2 miles as a function of their speed at 85% VO2max, whereas I ran 17 miles.
> 
> Let's consider an example from our own readers.  I and another person I wrote a training plan for both completed a similar training plan.  Mine maxed at 65.5 miles.  The other person's maxed at 35 miles.  My long run maxed at 18 miles and theirs 12 miles.  We both competed in the same race event (Dopey).  Inherently with just this information, one would assume my training was harder based purely on the mileage (65.5 vs 35) and distance of the long run.  However, these plans were nearly identical from a relative pace and duration standpoint and were in my mind equal.  And since this other person's training plan actually had a few additional tweaks that I didn't do, this other person's training plan was actually harder than mine (hardest plan I've written to date).  Even though I was 65.5 miles and they were 35 miles.  From an individual standpoint, our current fitness, etc. the other person's plan was harder.
> 
> So, this begs the question why does the elite train at 150 miles per week?  It's a function of their speed, not necessarily something magical about 150 miles.  A much slower person training at the same relative effort levels might do 35 miles per week, but putting in a similar training load (pace and duration) to someone at 150 miles per week.  So if they're reaping similar benefits/adaptations at 150 miles and 35 miles, then it says to me that the mileage becomes less relevant than does the pace and duration of workouts.  From this, it leads me to believe that a set distance "needing" to be covered for a set race is unnecessary from a physiological standpoint (I can definitely see the mental aspect of it).  You don't have to run 24 or 20 or 18 or 14 miles from a physiological standpoint to complete a marathon.  There are many many many other aspects that determine the threshold needed to complete a race.
> 
> So with that all in mind.  When designing training plans, I design them by time first.  I set certain limits on different types of workouts.  Long runs maxed at 150 minutes (could be 12 miles for person, 14 for another, and 22 miles for a different one).  Easy weekday runs maxed at 65 minutes.  M Tempo workouts maxed at 110 minutes.  Lactate threshold workouts in set timed intervals and set recovery intervals.  Once I determine a person's current fitness, and the time available to run (or max dependent on the pace spectrum) creates the mileage of the plan.  That's when I start to write out the mileage to give to someone.  The mileage is much easier to interpret for others and people like neat and tidy numbers (4 miles vs 4.35 miles).  But the mileage in the plans I write is merely a function of that person's current fitness level, the paces relative to that fitness, and the duration of the types of workouts being done.  One person could do 3 x 2 miles, and another 3 x 0.5 miles.  But they very well may be doing the same workout from a time/pace standpoint, thus reaping the same benefits/adaptations.  My job is to figure out the numbers for others and myself to make it neat and tidy and as easy to interpret as possible.
> 
> PS- This is always one of my favorite questions (if you couldn't tell) because once I came to this understanding it really opened up my mind about running and the science behind it.



@Keels just kicked a puppy for you saying "Hooray Math". lol I enjoy reading your very detailed explanations on this subject matter. I guess I did ask this question last year, but some questions are worth a revisit from time to time. We have a lot of good answers to not only todays question, but the last few. Had no idea the bathroom one would take off like it did. lol


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Dis5150 said:


> @CheapRunnerMike just thought I would share this with you http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-to-other-areas-of-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm



Oh no!  They're in all corners of the park now!


----------



## bananabean

sourire said:


> Yes! Have never done it but have wanted to for several years now. Looking forward to it!



Let's hope this year it doesn't downpour through the whole thing!


----------



## SunDial

LSUfan4444 said:


> Who all is registering tomorrow and what race(s) are you registering for?



Registered for Dopey during the AP window.


----------



## SunDial

SunDial said:


> MK - Haunted Mansion
> AK - Expedition Everest
> HS - Toy Story Mania
> Epcot - The original Imagination



Hey look.  I caught up to myself.  

Sorry I needed to throw an odd ball chuckle out there


----------



## ZellyB

Ariel484 said:


> I would agree but I think it depends on what kind of yoga class you pick...like something super gentle maybe would help but not be *quite* enough, ya know?
> 
> I think a common misconception about yoga is that it's just gentle stretching - it CAN be that, but it can also be an a**-kicker depending on what kind of class you go to.  I'm still trying to build up to going to the "power" classes near me.  Those are TOUGH but such a great workout!



Or, if you are a beginner like me even the most basic poses still kick your a**.



Dis5150 said:


> I live in a tiny town and there are no yoga classes to go to. I am going to have to look for something online, or preferably, a DVD. But I guess I will have to start out with one of the less a** kicking ones until I know more of what I am doing. The DVD I have right now is a yoga weight loss one and I have no idea how it rates in the yoga "world".



I bought one recently at Walmart.    Very inexpensive and decidedly less a** kicking.  But, it's been a good introductory one for me.  Also allowed me to experience yoga without feeling self conscious going to a class.  It's this one.

https://www.amazon.com/Element-Begi...=1487276903&sr=8-8&keywords=beginner+yoga+dvd

I've just done the first one on the dvd which is like elemental yoga or something like that.  She also has a slow flow one on there (which looks harder to me) and then just a 10-minute meditation thing.  It's very basic and only takes 30 minutes.  She does the very basic, beginner poses like mountain pose, warrier I and II, plank, downward facing dog, tree pose, triangle pose and maybe a couple more I'm not remembering.  She goes very slowly and really does a nice job of explaining the poses.  I've really enjoyed it and it was a cheap investment to start with.

I am doing some general core workouts as well since I know the yoga isn't likely enough to really strengthen my core right now.  But if I actually end up advancing enough with yoga and start going to real classes that are more challenging I can certainly see where yoga would be enough.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are you doing for Valentines day? Will your significant other join you for a run or are you taking the day off to spend the evening with them? Any themed runs taking place with a group or race?



Just a normal day.   Swimming practice after work on Monday, Tuesday and Thursday.


----------



## SunDial

tigger536 said:


> I second this! The Porter in little five points is great for trying new beers too!



My daughter took me there when I was in Atlanta not long ago.  Good food.   It is not to far from her.


----------



## SunDial

keahgirl8 said:


> even if I did spend Valentine's afternoon at the dentist. lol!



Forgot about that.  I did too for almost an hour.   Normal cleaning.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Like @opusone I train by mileage but with a specific pace goal in mind. Faster pace on shorter weekday runs, and slower pace on the long weekend run.

Can I also add some love for the banana, eat one almost everyday...except I can not tolerate them during or after a race


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I train by mileage. All of the plans I have ever used have been based off mileage. It just makes more sense in my head and is easier to plan routes. Plus I know that it would bother me if I ended a run at a random distance (like 3.91). Knowing me, I would continue until I ran a whole number of miles.


----------



## CherieFran

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?



I train by mileage (I'm another one who likes nice, round distance numbers) but each run during the week is has a different focus and target pace or set of paces (easy, tempo, pace, long, recovery).


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I train based on mileage, but starting to drift a little towards time. However I equate that time to miles I should cover in a given time period. When I first started with couch to 5k it was time based, but once I completed the program I went with a set amount of miles to complete on a given day. Especially with marathon training it was important to hit certain distances on the weekend long runs. For example the 20 milers or even 15 miles. Now I can run those distances in a time frame that would work with running based on time. So I guess to answer the question I use both, but I seem to focus on miles completed each day.



Both.  I follow the Galloway plan, and he does two 30-45 minute runs a week, then the long run is by mileage.  It has always worked for me, so I stick with it.



SunDial said:


> Forgot about that.  I did too for almost an hour.   Normal cleaning.



Mine was a cleaning too, but then I had to go back.  They said "How was your Valentine's Day?"  I said, "Well...I spent it with you, so awesome!" lol


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How does your race strategy change depending on the distance of the race?



Obviously shorter race = faster pace.  I typically know what pace I want to hit.  I have an "A" goal in mind, if all the running gods agree that day.  Then I have my B goal, then my C goal, etc...I also study course maps and elevation charts so I am not surprised by any stupid little hills thrown in.  I run my races generally the same way I train and I know what to expect (usually) based on that.  It also depends if I am going for a win.  My last 5k in December, I was about 5th place at the one mile mark.  By 1.5 miles, I had taken the lead.  By 2.5 miles, I knew no one was close to me and slowed down a tad.  I hate that I do that, but without the threat, I don't push myself as much.  I hate leading too early in races--the anxiety over getting passed is awful.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?



I generally train by miles.  I rarely ever go over 2:20-2:30 in a training run.  When I am injured (as has been the case off and on over the last year), I cross train by time.  Instead of a 90 minute run that I would typically do, I will spin or do elliptical for 90 minutes.  Sometimes I will be short on time and have to see just what I can get done in 30-45 minutes.  It makes me faster since I am racing the clock!


----------



## ywgckp

Quick question...

I'll be in Orlando next week for a conference, staying at the Hilton Bonnet Creek.  I'd like to squeeze in a 8 mile run one day.  I'm training for the Dark Side challenge in April, having just finished the Light Side half in January.

Any good routes in the Orlando area?  I tried google but didn't immediately come up with anything.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?



Both. My shorter runs are all time-based. I often have a mileage goal in mind, but it's usually somewhat conservative and I don't care whether or not I hit it.
For my long runs, I do something that I call "A weeks" and "B weeks" - "A weeks" are a mileage-based long run, and "B weeks" are a time-based (generally 1 hour) long run.

The exception to all this is during the summer, where I have a hard time limit. I'm not great with heat.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ywgckp said:


> Quick question...
> 
> I'll be in Orlando next week for a conference, staying at the Hilton Bonnet Creek.  I'd like to squeeze in a 8 mile run one day.  I'm training for the Dark Side challenge in April, having just finished the Light Side half in January.
> 
> Any good routes in the Orlando area?  I tried google but didn't immediately come up with anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I would drive over to CBR and run around the lake. CBR is right next door but I don't think that you can safely run there. Or you could run around the smaller lake at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Diskidatheart

@LSUlakes, please put me down for the Double Dare Challenge in Disneyland.  I'm am officially signed up and will be obtaining my first Coast to Coast medal if all goes well.  I'm skipping the 5k, but that'll be 10 Disney medals this year!  Goal for the half marathon is 1:59:59 or better.


----------



## LSUfan4444

@LSUlakes Okay, first three races are locked up.

May 13, 2017 - Ironman 70.3 Gulf Coast
October 2 - Rev 3 Punta Cana 70.3 distance
October 22 - Ironman New Orleans 70.3

A little Friday motivation (I read this about once a month)....

http://make-me-successful.com/why-do-i-succeed/


_“Why Do I Succeed?_

_I succeed because I am willing to do the things you are not. I will fight against the odds. I will sacrifice. I am not shackled by fear, insecurity, or doubt. I feel those emotions drink them in and then swallow them away to the blackness of hell. I am motivated by accomplishment, not pride. Pride consumes the weak-kills their heart from within. If I fall, I will get up. If I am beaten, I will return. I will never stop getting better. I will never give up, ever._

*That is why I succeed*.” – Anonymous

A lot of people look at the successful as if they are lucky. A lot of people look at the successful as if they are the rare ones, they are the ones who had something in them that was special, they had something great within them.

A lot of people who think like this are mediocre.

The truth of the matter is the people who have succeeded before you are more similar to you than they are different. They had aspirations and they had dreams, just like you. However where they differed from you was in the execution stage.

*You see, when successful people make up their mind to do something, they stick with it. They see it through.*

The mediocre on the other hand, will jump from one task to task, without mastering anything. This is the road to mediocrity and a very dull life.

On the other hand, the successful devote their life to their dreams.

So the bottom line is they are no different from you or me. They weren’t the chosen ones; they didn’t have something in them that you don’t have, NO.

All they did was they made their mind up and they stopped at nothing less of success. Failure was not an option.

They were either going to succeed or they were going to die trying. There was no in between.

The reason why they became great and really successful was because they thought they were great and really successful before they saw any sign of success.

As a result, they carried themselves with a certain glow.

This glow took them to the top.

It’s important to realize that success is not god given. Just because you’re a good person doesn’t mean you are going to succeed. Just because you are kind and generous towards others doesn’t mean anything.

Success is objective.

Its true luck has a lot to do with succeeding in life. There are many stories where someone was in the right spot at the right time and made it big.

However more times than not, success is a matter of will. Success is a matter of saying, enough is enough and you are going to commit yourself to the results you desire and you aren’t going to stop until you die or until you succeed.

This is what it comes down to.

More times than not, it comes down to who is willing to fight for the prize. It comes down to hunger and desire. It doesn’t come down to who is the smartest or who is the best looking, NO. It comes down to consistency. It comes down to doing what it takes to succeed.

There are three types of people who make up this world.

*1. Those who make it happen*
*2. Those who watch it happen*
*3. Those who wonder what happened*
Your job is to belong to the first group if you want to see your dreams unfold before you.

If you want to succeed, enough is enough. If you’re serious about succeeding in life, you know what you have to do.

It’s time to leave the BS behind and take massive action. Yes, it’s scary. Yes, it might not work out, but who cares. This is the biggest step you’ll ever take. Put yourself out there in the midst of adversity and scrutiny. Who cares, because in the end we are all going to die, your job is to just live. So live for today and embrace each new day as a new opportunity to create the life of your dreams.

_If you are filled with smiles and great memories when you are on your death bed, you are a success. That is the true test of life. So the question remains, are you willing to do what it takes to create a successful life or are you just going to sit back and keep on waiting for something which may never occur?_


----------



## WhereInFlorida

ywgckp said:


> Quick question...
> 
> I'll be in Orlando next week for a conference, staying at the Hilton Bonnet Creek.  I'd like to squeeze in a 8 mile run one day.  I'm training for the Dark Side challenge in April, having just finished the Light Side half in January.
> 
> Any good routes in the Orlando area?  I tried google but didn't immediately come up with anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I have done some 10+ mile runs from Springs area, usually starting at one of the hotels in that area but you can drive over there too.  Run over to Saratoga and do some loops around that resort, then out Buena Vista and head down 535, a nice sidewalk and once you get past the Grand Cypress entrance there are no driveway or road intersections.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUfan4444 said:


> @LSUlakes Okay, first three races are locked up.
> 
> May 13, 2017 - Ironman 70.3 Gulf Coast
> October 2 - Rev 3 Punta Cana 70.3 distance
> October 22 - Ironman New Orleans 70.3



Nice schedule...Punta Cana intrigues me, might be a cool race to do one day


----------



## LadyDi13

For the record, I am in the anti-banana club. I cannot even stand the faintest taste of banana...keep them out of my smoothies and everything else!

@OldSlowGoofyGuy your avatar is my husband's absolute favorite running shoe ever! He loves Brooks Ghosts , just wishes they hadn't messed with them after the 6.


----------



## LSUfan4444

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Nice schedule...Punta Cana intrigues me, might be a cool race to do one day


Thanks...I've got to fill in my sprints, Oly's, etc but once I decided on not doing a full this year I wanted to do one destination 70.3 and that one fit perfect (then I won a free entry, so that helped)


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUfan4444 said:


> Thanks...I've got to fill in my sprints, Oly's, etc but once I decided on not doing a full this year I wanted to do one destination 70.3 and that one fit perfect (then I won a free entry, so that helped)


Well a free entry is certainly incentive enough.  I may do a Rev3 later this year as well, they just partnered with our local series and rebranded their signature race at Niagara Falls.  Looking forward to following along with your season!


----------



## PrincessV

ywgckp said:


> Quick question...
> 
> I'll be in Orlando next week for a conference, staying at the Hilton Bonnet Creek.  I'd like to squeeze in a 8 mile run one day.  I'm training for the Dark Side challenge in April, having just finished the Light Side half in January.
> 
> Any good routes in the Orlando area?  I tried google but didn't immediately come up with anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I did my DIY WDW half at the Bonnet Creek resorts - it's a great area to run! You can follow the paths around the Hilton and Waldorf properties, then head out onto Chelonia Parkway, which has a nice, wide sidewalk; go to the far end to your right as you exit Hilton, and then down to the other end until it dead ends just before Buena Vista Dr. And/or cross the street to Wyndham Bonnet Creek and run a loop or three around its inner lake.


----------



## bananabean

@LSUlakes Could you add my races to the list, please!

Feb. 24 - Disney Princess 5k
Feb. 25 - Disney Princess 10k
Feb. 26 - Disney Princess Half Marathon (GSC)
May 7 - Broad Street 10 Miler
Nov. 3 - Wine & Dine 5k
Nov. 4 - Wine & Dine 10k
Nov. 5 - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (Challenge)
Nov. 18 - Philadelphia Half Marathon

(No goals for any of them!)

Thanks!


----------



## GollyGadget

SarahDisney said:


> The exception to all this is during the summer, where I have a hard time limit. I'm not great with heat.



Ahhh, I forgot about summer. When it's really warm and humid, I'll run based on time.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LadyDi13 said:


> @OldSlowGoofyGuy your avatar is my husband's absolute favorite running shoe ever! He loves Brooks Ghosts , just wishes they hadn't messed with them after the 6.



I'm impressed you recognized it! I guess the mustard and ketchup colors gave it away. I'm still running in them. I've lost track, but I must be on around my 20th pair.


----------



## mrsgryphon

@LSUlakes Could you add my races to the list, please!

Feb 25 - mrsgryphon - Disney Princess 10k (NG/NA) GSC
26 - mrsgryphon - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG/NA) GSC

March 18 - mrsgryphon - Shamrock 5 miler (NG/NA)

April 1 - mrsgryphon - Greater Hartford Quarter Marathon (NG/NA)

I'll add goals for the non-Disney races when I figure them out!


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: Mileage based.  I find this helps push me to go faster than setting it by time. The mileage I set out to do that day will reflect the basic time frame I have available to do the run though (ie, weekends are for the longer ones).


----------



## BikeFan

Since the weather report looked promising for this weekend, I went ahead and signed up for a local marathon I've always wanted to do.  Signing up Friday night for a marathon on Sunday with no marathon-specific training - that can't possibly end badly, right?   

Feb. 19 - BikeFan - George Washington Birthday Marathon (sub 3:30?/???)

Time to start carbo-loading!


----------



## jmasgat

BikeFan said:


> Since the weather report looked promising for this weekend, I went ahead and signed up for a local marathon I've always wanted to do.  Signing up Friday night for a marathon on Sunday with no marathon-specific training - that can't possibly end badly, right?
> 
> Feb. 19 - BikeFan - George Washington Birthday Marathon (sub 3:30?/???)
> 
> Time to start carbo-loading!



I could think of other things to do with my Sunday...but good luck!


----------



## jmasgat

Feedback requested.......

So I have been following FIRST as a runner--I started running at age 49 and decided that 3 days/week was a good place to start.  I have had success with it, even as recently as last year when I PR'ed my 5k. I have no real reason to look for something new.  But, since I am returning to marathon this year, I am opening my mind to other options.  My marathon PR of 3:53 was in 2010, but I still believe I can do sub-4:00 (based on last year 1/2 and current fitness) Have been reviewing Hansons (Hard not to, Keith and Kevin are local boys), Higdon and other "usual suspects".

Question to the community: Who has moved from a lower frequency training methodology to a higher one? How did your "experiment of one" work for you? Any advice?


----------



## SunDial

@LSUlakes Please add my events.

Feb 25 - SunDial - Disney Princess 10k (NG) GSC
Feb 26 - SunDial - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG) GSC

Mar 19 - SunDial - Excalibur 10 Miler (under 2 hours)
Mar 26 - SunDial - Turtleman Sprint Tri (fun).


----------



## LadyDi13

@OldSlowGoofyGuy not mustard and ketchup...Redskins colors...at least for us DC area residents.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jmasgat said:


> Feedback requested.......
> 
> So I have been following FIRST as a runner--I started running at age 49 and decided that 3 days/week was a good place to start.  I have had success with it, even as recently as last year when I PR'ed my 5k. I have no real reason to look for something new.  But, since I am returning to marathon this year, I am opening my mind to other options.  My marathon PR of 3:53 was in 2010, but I still believe I can do sub-4:00 (based on last year 1/2 and current fitness) Have been reviewing Hansons (Hard not to, Keith and Kevin are local boys), Higdon and other "usual suspects".
> 
> Question to the community: Who has moved from a lower frequency training methodology to a higher one? How did your "experiment of one" work for you? Any advice?



Short answer is when I moved from FIRST (without cross training) to Hansons I saw a dramatic improvment.  I went from a 4:20 marathon PR to a 3:38 in 18 weeks (and technically the marathon prior to 3:38 was my worst at 4:58).  This was after running 5 marathons over the course of 3 years.  So this improvement wasn't just one marathon to the next but wholly due to a philosophical change in training.  I reran the 4:58 marathon a year later and after about one year of Hansons and ran a 3:28.

Long answer is check out my training journal which greatly details the journey I've had.


----------



## BikeFan

jmasgat said:


> Feedback requested.......
> 
> So I have been following FIRST as a runner--I started running at age 49 and decided that 3 days/week was a good place to start.  I have had success with it, even as recently as last year when I PR'ed my 5k. I have no real reason to look for something new.  But, since I am returning to marathon this year, I am opening my mind to other options.  My marathon PR of 3:53 was in 2010, but I still believe I can do sub-4:00 (based on last year 1/2 and current fitness) Have been reviewing Hansons (Hard not to, Keith and Kevin are local boys), Higdon and other "usual suspects".
> 
> Question to the community: Who has moved from a lower frequency training methodology to a higher one? How did your "experiment of one" work for you? Any advice?



From all I've read, the one factor which has the strongest correlation to faster times is higher mileage (provided your body can handle it).  I ran my first full marathon in 3:56 on a Higdon Intermediate I plan which peaked at 48 miles per week, and I probably had a base of ~25-30 mile per week leading into that.  One year later, I ran the same marathon in 3:19 following a Hansons Advanced plan, peaking around 65 miles.  Plus, my base going into that cycle was ~40 mpw, and I was about 20 pounds lighter, so it was more than just the higher mileage that helped, but it was a big factor.  I've used Hansons Advanced for several cycles since, sometimes adding mileage, and have seen improvements each time, from 3:19 to 3:17 to 3:13, all on the same course.  

If you did 3:53 on 3 days/week, even if it was in 2010, I'd still expect you'd be able to go sub-4:00 on a higher mileage plan.  I've never seen a runner not improve when they've increased their mileage, provided they do it in reasonable manner which doesn't result in injury.


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> Question to the community: Who has moved from a lower frequency training methodology to a higher one? How did your "experiment of one" work for you? Any advice?



It's not only frequency, it's intensity too. When I moved to higher intensity training, my race times dropped dramatically. The key, for me at least, was to make the transition deliberately. Doing too much too soon is usually a sure fire way to get hurt.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jmasgat said:


> Question to the community: Who has moved from a lower frequency training methodology to a higher one



I moved from FIRST to Hanson and saw drastic improvements in my marathon PR (minus 45 minutes). The 3 day a week is attractive, but it just didn't work for me.

I stayed injured and creaky on FIRST. I think the FIRST long run to total mileage ration is too high. As a Furman graduate, I wanted to like FIRST, but it just didn't do it for me.

I've been on Hanson for 3 years and have been injury free and feel better. I stick to a unstructured Hanson schedule even during the off season. I will say, the 6 days a week gets old. But its balanced out by the max 16 mile long run.


----------



## GollyGadget

I'm glad to hear so many successful reports of Hanson's! That's what I'm planning to use for the WDW marathon. The idea of not spending 4+ hours running on Sunday really appealed to me. I know the plan is still intense, but I actually find it easier to stick with the plans that have me running more days per week. Less opportunity for me to postpone the workout to the next day....

Currently I'm using Nike + Run Club to train for my upcoming half marathon. It schedules 6 days/wk with 1 or 2 of those days being strength training, but it's totally customizable if you don't have as many days available for exercise. I used it last spring as well which lead to an 8 min half PR. Likely due to the increase in running days per week and actually working on my core.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

FFigawi said:


> It's not only frequency, it's intensity too. When I moved to higher intensity training, my race times dropped dramatically. The key, for me at least, was to make the transition deliberately. Doing too much too soon is usually a sure fire way to get hurt.


Absolutely this. I believe that you have to run far to max your marathon performance simply because the human body was not engineered to run 26.2 miles. Our bodies simply are not built for it by default. But with sufficient training you can maximize the efficiency of your body sufficiently to run the distance within the newly programmed limits of your body - the two keys being added mileage and added intensity.

That is not to say that every run should be run fast - far from it. But every run should have a purpose. If you are trying to be the fastest marathon runner that you can be, even your "easy" runs aren't going to be casual. The Higdon plans cover both bases. @DopeyBadger also builds personalized plans for Dissers that cover both bases. 

The best running decision that I ever made was to move to 6-7 day/week running. It has made running easy - almost effortless. But when I want to run a longer distance race for time, I have to push myself. Then those effortless runs are no longer effortless, but the results are amazing.


----------



## JClimacus

jmasgat said:


> Feedback requested.......
> 
> So I have been following FIRST as a runner--I started running at age 49 and decided that 3 days/week was a good place to start.  I have had success with it, even as recently as last year when I PR'ed my 5k. I have no real reason to look for something new.  But, since I am returning to marathon this year, I am opening my mind to other options.  My marathon PR of 3:53 was in 2010, but I still believe I can do sub-4:00 (based on last year 1/2 and current fitness) Have been reviewing Hansons (Hard not to, Keith and Kevin are local boys), Higdon and other "usual suspects".
> 
> Question to the community: Who has moved from a lower frequency training methodology to a higher one? How did your "experiment of one" work for you? Any advice?



Just before I turned 51 (january 2014) I decided to run a marathon (Disney 2015) to motivate me to get in better shape. I was a 12-15 mile/week runner since high school and about 30 lbs overweight. I gradually lost weight and increased my mileage, then did the Higdon Intermediate II plan in preparation for Disney. The big fear, of course, was getting injured through the increased mileage. I did strain a calf muscle in August, and then again in November running a 19 mile run. Other than that I was healthy. My goal was sub-4 at Disney and I managed that (3:52). I did Higdon Intermediate II again for the Clarence Demar in September 2015 and knocked the time down to 3:41. I'm doing it again for Myrtle Beach in a few weeks and hope to break 3:40. I've had success with it insofar as I'm able to get thru the training without injury, which is the most important thing.

My advice would be to ramp the mileage back up slowly, and avoid any dramatic changes in training - and that is mostly because of age. We post-50 runners can still run races but we've got to respect where we are. The only times I've been injured have been when I've tried too much. (Like that 19 miler was my first and I tried it on a hilly course. Bad idea).


----------



## jmasgat

Thanks for the responses.  I should probably have been more clear--I am not looking for great improvements in my marathon time, or setting new PR's.  I am not looking to turn my training into a science experiment (although I have actually had a full Cardio performance eval, complete with VO2 max, anaerobic threshold, peak RER....it was fun) 

So it's not feedback on the outcome, so much as on the experience of the transition, i.e. did you still crosstrain? how long did your body take to adapt? Things like this.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

jmasgat said:


> Thanks for the responses.  I should probably have been more clear--I am not looking for great improvements in my marathon time, or setting new PR's.  I am not looking to turn my training into a science experiment (although I have actually had a full Cardio performance eval, complete with VO2 max, anaerobic threshold, peak RER....it was fun)
> 
> So it's not feedback on the outcome, so much as on the experience of the transition, i.e. did you still crosstrain? how long did your body take to adapt? Things like this.


I have always lifted weights, so I did not stop doing that when I went to 7 day/week running. I didn't even cut back on my weight lifting. It took me about 3 months to go to 7 day/week running, first adding one day/week without increasing mileage, then adding mileage, then adding another day/week without increasing mileage, then adding mileage - repeat until at the desired number of days/week running. I added 3 days/week, adding one day/month, so it took me 3 months. The transition actually made running easier - the more often I ran, the easier it got. By the time I got to 7 days/week, I felt like I could even run doubles if I wanted. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## jmasgat

BuckeyeBama said:


> I have always lifted weights, so I did not stop doing that when I went to 7 day/week running. I didn't even cut back on my weight lifting. It took me about 3 months to go to 7 day/week running, first adding one day/week without increasing mileage, then adding mileage, then adding another day/week without increasing mileage, then adding mileage - repeat until at the desired number of days/week running. I added 3 days/week, adding one day/month, so it took me 3 months. The transition actually made running easier - the more often I ran, the easier it got. By the time I got to 7 days/week, I felt like I could even run doubles if I wanted.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks.  I like this idea.  I plan to do a half at the end of March, then have a few months before I would start a marathon program (targeting something in the fall), so something along these lines would work.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

BuckeyeBama said:


> ...the more often I ran, the easier it got. By the time I got to 7 days/week ...



I agree with the 'more I ran, the easier it got.' The Hanson easy days are active recovery days, where running and getting the blood flowing are more recuperative than doing nothing.

Up to a point. For me, 6 days a week is the limit. I need one day off, as much for a mental break as physical break. Plus, it's my one morning a week to knock something off the honey-do list. (That sounded like a double entendre, but no, I'm talking about mowing the grass, hanging pictures, etc.)


----------



## Miranda

Ohhh my hips are so sore today!  

I have been battling some lower back problems ever since a cat made me sleep on my back almost 3 weeks ago.  I don't like to sleep on my back because I have scoliosis so I'm predisposed to lower back issues already, and my butt sticks out so when I lie on my back, it pushes my lower back into a weird position.  So my back has been gradually feeling better, but all the muscles around my left hip (butt, side, into the top of my quad now) have been all locked up as the soreness moves out of my back.  And I have chronically tight hip flexors to start with (running + sitting job).  

So, I haven't run in 1.5 weeks, last week's group run on Saturday was canceled due to a storm, and it was the day after I went to the chiropractor, so I thought giving it a rest would be good, then last Wednesday it seemed like it would be canceled again due to a storm, so I went to spin class instead.  Today we busted out 5 miles/1:05:00 run after missing the 1.5 weeks and doing only 40-45 min for a month+.  My left hip flexor/top of my quad is so sore now!  I am going to make good friends with my foam roller today and go to that yoga class I was talking about tomorrow that is all floor work and long fascia/joint release poses.


----------



## Wendy98

As much as I would love to, I do not run everyday.  Most of my workouts are intense and I try to avoid junk miles.  I cross train frequently, usually spinning and elliptical.  I have to let my joints get some time off or things start hurting.  I have added a couple of slow runs recently (I lead a pace group that runs 2x/week) and I don't really count those.  I feel like I could go all day at that pace!


----------



## DopeyBadger

BuckeyeBama said:


> The transition actually made running easier - the more often I ran, the easier it got.



I concur with this as well.  My three day a week running plan felt harder than my six day a week plan.  Seems counterintuitive but running more made the days I did run easier then if I had run less.

I did nothing special to make the transition from three to six.  I had done Dopey training so a five day a week plan a few times before, but those were not consistent week to week.  One day I did three days a week and then I just started doing six days a week.  My body took to it quite quickly without issue.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

Hello!

DH and I decided last October to become healthier by running in the April Star Wars 5k. We are 55+ and never ran before. For motivation, we entered the race right then!  Our Goal is to finish with a 16 minute mile time. I picked up Jeff Gallaway's beginner run/walk/run book and we've been following that.  We are still in the preconditioning section but today we did our first 3 mile long run with a 15 minute mile!  Hopefully we can drop the time even more.  Luckily our weather is similar to Orlando so we will keep our 16 minute mile goal in case it's upper 70s that morning.

As I've increased distance, I've found my basic activity tracker is useless for running!  I ordered an Apple Watch today with the GPS in it. Any suggestions on apps to use for running?  I'm not going to be breaking any speed records but I really want to know more accurately what my pace, time and distance is.

Thanks for any help. 

Liz

PS   Running is addictive!


----------



## maw

DopeyBadger said:


> My three day a week running plan felt harder than my six day a week plan.  Seems counterintuitive but running more made the days I did run easier then if I had run less.


This whole conversation is really interesting. Interesting that the 3 days a week was harder than 6. I guess I need to find time for more running days! I know I won't get much faster, but if I could get stronger and more confident when I run that would be good. I'm running 4 days a week most weeks, I'll see what else I can fit into the schedule.


----------



## DopeyBadger

maw said:


> This whole conversation is really interesting. Interesting that the 3 days a week was harder than 6. I guess I need to find time for more running days! I know I won't get much faster, but if I could get stronger and more confident when I run that would be good. I'm running 4 days a week most weeks, I'll see what else I can fit into the schedule.



It's definitely a simplistic overview, but it's true.  I'd say the #1 thing that changed for me was the soreness associated with running.  Those three days per week would wipe me out and the soreness would linger into the other days of the week, even into the next workout.  And this was after running ~2500 miles in my career and for three consistent years.  But instead of trying to balance the running on 3 days and instead balancing the running on 6 days allowed me to add a lot more easy mileage (another reason why 6 days a week worked well for me as it coincided with a change in philosophy to train slow and race fast).  I believe this allowed a lot of physiological benefits that made running easier.  One of my favorite graphs to illustrate what it's done for me:

 

The vertical lines represent different training methodologies.  The blue, red, and orange horizontal lines are races (as average pace).  The black vertical line (Hansons) is the beginning of 6 days per week.

I think you'd be very surprised at the potential changes that can happen when adding in additional running days (when appropriately balanced).


----------



## JulieODC

I've been thinking about adding a day or 2 per week (doing 3 now) - so this discussion has been really interesting and helpful!!


----------



## The Expert

One year ago today, I did the runDisney Princess 5K in Orlando. We just happened to have a trip scheduled and, on a whim, I decided to sign up when they opened registration months before. It was one of the few Disney things I had never done, the minimum pace was easily walkable, I just had to convince myself to get up at 3am for the bus and go do it. It was at the end of our trip and I REALLY did not want to get up, but between my husband and the pressure of missing out on something Disney, I went. I walked and ran at whim, was far too panicked about finishing to stop for any character photo lines, and I'm sure broke every rule of race etiquette, but I HAD A BLAST! By the end of the race I was really starting to think about moving up distances. Could I? (I wanted that bling!) A week later at home, after catching up on everything runDisney the internet had to offer, I still couldn't get the feeling out of my head and decided to try. TRY running for reals for the first time ever at 45 years old. I did run/walk intervals in awkward circles around the park behind my building for 30 minutes, attempting to follow the Galloway training method, and now here I am. Five days away from repeating this race, this time with nearly my whole family. Six days from the 10K with my uber supportive aunt and competitive nephews. And one week away from my first Half Marathon. I still can't believe it's real. THANK YOU ALL for your encouraging me through my struggles, putting up with my annoying posts and photos, answering my dumb questions, laughing at my failures and celebrating my victories with me. I couldn't have stuck with this without all the support here!


----------



## jmasgat

The Expert said:


> ....... And one week away from my first Half Marathon. I still can't believe it's real. THANK YOU ALL for your encouraging me through my struggles, putting up with my annoying posts and photos, answering my dumb questions, laughing at my failures and celebrating my victories with me. I couldn't have stuck with this without all the support here!



Congrats on your successful journey to the starting line and good luck with your GS Challenge!


----------



## ZellyB

@The Expert thanks for sharing and good luck at Princess weekend. Have a great time!!


----------



## The Expert

jmasgat said:


> Congrats on your successful journey to the starting line and good luck with your GS Challenge!





ZellyB said:


> @The Expert thanks for sharing and good luck at Princess weekend. Have a great time!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

The Expert said:


> One year ago today, I did the runDisney Princess 5K in Orlando. We just happened to have a trip scheduled and, on a whim, I decided to sign up when they opened registration months before. It was one of the few Disney things I had never done, the minimum pace was easily walkable, I just had to convince myself to get up at 3am for the bus and go do it. It was at the end of our trip and I REALLY did not want to get up, but between my husband and the pressure of missing out on something Disney, I went. I walked and ran at whim, was far too panicked about finishing to stop for any character photo lines, and I'm sure broke every rule of race etiquette, but I HAD A BLAST! By the end of the race I was really starting to think about moving up distances. Could I? (I wanted that bling!) A week later at home, after catching up on everything runDisney the internet had to offer, I still couldn't get the feeling out of my head and decided to try. TRY running for reals for the first time ever at 45 years old. I did run/walk intervals in awkward circles around the park behind my building for 30 minutes, attempting to follow the Galloway training method, and now here I am. Five days away from repeating this race, this time with nearly my whole family. Six days from the 10K with my uber supportive aunt and competitive nephews. And one week away from my first Half Marathon. I still can't believe it's real. THANK YOU ALL for your encouraging me through my struggles, putting up with my annoying posts and photos, answering my dumb questions, laughing at my failures and celebrating my victories with me. I couldn't have stuck with this without all the support here!



Good luck!  You've got this!  I'm kind of jealous.  There is nothing like running down Main Street and through/around (whichever it ends up being) the castle, and crossing the finish line for the first time.  You can't explain or recapture that feeling.  Soak in every minute.


----------



## JohnRPG

jmasgat said:


> Question to the community: Who has moved from a lower frequency training methodology to a higher one? How did your "experiment of one" work for you? Any advice?



Adding to the anecdotal info - I'm 44 and started running with C25K last spring. That plan called for 3 running days per week, though I cheated out a rest day, and ran every other day, so 3-4 days per week. In the fall, when I started training for SWLS in January, I switched to a DopeyBadger plan, which called for 6 days a week. I've continued to follow a 6 day a week plan building toward SWDS in April. 

I found 6 days to be transformational. Running feels much easier and more natural using this approach than the every other day one. Yes, I do value my one rest day weekly, but I feel like I'm making much more discrete progress. My effort for a given pace, based on heart rate has decreased faster with this approach than it did with the 3-4 day approach as well.



TinkerBellLiz said:


> As I've increased distance, I've found my basic activity tracker is useless for running!  I ordered an Apple Watch today with the GPS in it. Any suggestions on apps to use for running?  I'm not going to be breaking any speed records but I really want to know more accurately what my pace, time and distance is.


If you're using Run-Walk, the Runkeeper app supports programmed intervals with notifications. I've been very happy with its function on my Apple Watch. It's also free and does a great job of logging everything for review.


----------



## sky13

Just had a weekend of running including a 10k! I don't have an official race time for the 10k (and I'm not sure if they provide it as it was a fund raiser 10k - no medals either). However my Apple Watch reading says 1.12.43 so I'm going to take that as my 10k time  I think this may be my fastest 10k so far and very pleased that I managed to run/jog the entire distance!


----------



## The Expert

keahgirl8 said:


> Good luck!  You've got this!  I'm kind of jealous.  There is nothing like running down Main Street and through/around (whichever it ends up being) the castle, and crossing the finish line for the first time.  You can't explain or recapture that feeling.  Soak in every minute.



Oh I am planning on it!


----------



## BikeFan

BikeFan said:


> Since the weather report looked promising for this weekend, I went ahead and signed up for a local marathon I've always wanted to do.  Signing up Friday night for a marathon on Sunday with no marathon-specific training - that can't possibly end badly, right?
> 
> Feb. 19 - BikeFan - George Washington Birthday Marathon (sub 3:30?/???)
> 
> Time to start carbo-loading!



So my last-minute, no-taper marathon is done, and it was a a mix of good/bad.  The bad was deciding to do a marathon on two-days' notice with no taper on an unseasonably warm weekend.  Because it was great at the start (low 50s), I started out way too fast (because of course!).  By time I hit Mile 20, it was in the low 70s, and the wheels were coming off big-time.  Up to that point, I was on pace for a sub-3:30, but due to my crash-n-burn, I finished in 3:38.  The good was that the heat got to most everyone else, and I got my first age-group award in a marathon (2nd for 40-49) and 16th overall out of 155.  For a while I was running with a marathon rookie, a young college kid who was shooting for ~3:30 as well, but he really underestimated the distance, and his crash-n-burn was even worse - 4:48.  Ouch.  I feel so bad for him; hopefully he gives the distance another shot.  He's got speed at the shorter distances (got 1:03 in a 10-miler last month) and used to run high school track and cross country, but he misjudged the pacing for the full and the heat didn't help.  Told him every race is a learning experience, and better luck next time.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I finished the Thrill in the Hills 21K at Fort Yargo State Park this weekend while DH did the marathon. It was my longest trail run ever, so at 2:42:35, it was a PR. I came in 4th in my age group (so just a finisher medal, of course). Trail racing is a challenge for me, but I conquered the hills by walking the steepest uphills and shuffle-stepping the steepest downhills. I saw some people who must have mountain goat feet because they never slowed down even through the roots, rocks, and sticks! Honestly, the trail was very pretty and nicely maintained. 

@tigger536 DH ran with a "kid" who said his mom just did WDW Marathon Weekend. Is he yours, or are you way too young to have a trail marathoning son?


----------



## Miranda

Went to my Yin yoga class tonight.  Wow it was long!  Over 1.5 hours.  But it felt so good... it hurt a lot but in a good sort of way.   The class tonight was all focused on hip openers too, so that was right up my alley.  Most of the holds were 2-3 minutes, but some were up to 5, and one of them was 10 minutes.  It is all about being still in long holds, but man it was hard work even just sitting still and meditating, especially one of the hip openers called the dragon sequence.  I think it will be a perfect Sunday "workout" for me, I am always so stiff on Sundays after running long on Saturday.  It seems like a great complement to running.


----------



## Wendy98

I had to get a longish run in today just because the weather was so freaking awesome!  I went out to the park where I usually do my long run.  I didn't really have a pace in mind--I wanted to push a little, but not wipe myself out.  I ran mostly by feel and did 16 miles @ 6:58 pace.  I felt really good, except for the residing soreness in my achilles.  Of course the park doesn't have the water fountains on yet and I had to wait until I got back to my car for water.  After running with my slower pace group, it felt great to be able to run faster.


----------



## jmasgat

Miranda said:


> Went to my Yin yoga class tonight.  Wow it was long!  Over 1.5 hours.  But it felt so good... it hurt a lot but in a good sort of way.   The class tonight was all focused on hip openers too, so that was right up my alley.  Most of the holds were 2-3 minutes, but some were up to 5, and one of them was 10 minutes.  It is all about being still in long holds, but man it was hard work even just sitting still and meditating, especially one of the hip openers called the dragon sequence.  I think it will be a perfect Sunday "workout" for me, I am always so stiff on Sundays after running long on Saturday.  It seems like a great complement to running.



Good job! Yin and I are not friends.  And dragon pose....I never feelI have the right form when I am doing it.  Least favorite of all the hip openers for me.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD:* Beside sore muscles, what are some "soreness" type of issues you deal with after a run? At what point do you decide that it may be something more than just soreness and could use a few days off?

ATTQOTD: Lately the area around my knees have felt swollen and one calf has been unusually tight. I have been running through it, but last week it started to feel like it was on the verge of swelling so i decided to lay off of it for a while. Took a little to much rest, but all feels fine now. Its very rare that my legs feel sore from a regular run, but not uncommon after a hard workout or race.


----------



## LSUlakes

Working on catching up from the weekend. Awesome to see so many of yall register for races! I will add them to the list shortly. 



Diskidatheart said:


> @LSUlakes, please put me down for the Double Dare Challenge in Disneyland.  I'm am officially signed up and will be obtaining my first Coast to Coast medal if all goes well.  I'm skipping the 5k, but that'll be 10 Disney medals this year!  Goal for the half marathon is 1:59:59 or better.



Just curious, what is the double down challenge? Could you provide the date of the race as well? One last question, why are you skipping the 5k?



jmasgat said:


> Feedback requested.......
> 
> So I have been following FIRST as a runner--I started running at age 49 and decided that 3 days/week was a good place to start.  I have had success with it, even as recently as last year when I PR'ed my 5k. I have no real reason to look for something new.  But, since I am returning to marathon this year, I am opening my mind to other options.  My marathon PR of 3:53 was in 2010, but I still believe I can do sub-4:00 (based on last year 1/2 and current fitness) Have been reviewing Hansons (Hard not to, Keith and Kevin are local boys), Higdon and other "usual suspects".
> 
> Question to the community: Who has moved from a lower frequency training methodology to a higher one? How did your "experiment of one" work for you? Any advice?



Looks like you received a lot of good feedback on this question. I dont have much more to offer other than what others have already stated, but wanted to say good luck!



TinkerBellLiz said:


> Hello!
> 
> DH and I decided last October to become healthier by running in the April Star Wars 5k. We are 55+ and never ran before. For motivation, we entered the race right then!  Our Goal is to finish with a 16 minute mile time. I picked up Jeff Gallaway's beginner run/walk/run book and we've been following that.  We are still in the preconditioning section but today we did our first 3 mile long run with a 15 minute mile!  Hopefully we can drop the time even more.  Luckily our weather is similar to Orlando so we will keep our 16 minute mile goal in case it's upper 70s that morning.
> 
> As I've increased distance, I've found my basic activity tracker is useless for running!  I ordered an Apple Watch today with the GPS in it. Any suggestions on apps to use for running?  I'm not going to be breaking any speed records but I really want to know more accurately what my pace, time and distance is.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Liz
> 
> PS   Running is addictive!



Welcome and congrats on getting into running! You are correct, it is addictive! I dont have the apple watch, so I dont have much to add to it, but I think @rteetz has one and maybe able to chime in on this. 




The Expert said:


> One year ago today, I did the runDisney Princess 5K in Orlando. We just happened to have a trip scheduled and, on a whim, I decided to sign up when they opened registration months before. It was one of the few Disney things I had never done, the minimum pace was easily walkable, I just had to convince myself to get up at 3am for the bus and go do it. It was at the end of our trip and I REALLY did not want to get up, but between my husband and the pressure of missing out on something Disney, I went. I walked and ran at whim, was far too panicked about finishing to stop for any character photo lines, and I'm sure broke every rule of race etiquette, but I HAD A BLAST! By the end of the race I was really starting to think about moving up distances. Could I? (I wanted that bling!) A week later at home, after catching up on everything runDisney the internet had to offer, I still couldn't get the feeling out of my head and decided to try. TRY running for reals for the first time ever at 45 years old. I did run/walk intervals in awkward circles around the park behind my building for 30 minutes, attempting to follow the Galloway training method, and now here I am. Five days away from repeating this race, this time with nearly my whole family. Six days from the 10K with my uber supportive aunt and competitive nephews. And one week away from my first Half Marathon. I still can't believe it's real. THANK YOU ALL for your encouraging me through my struggles, putting up with my annoying posts and photos, answering my dumb questions, laughing at my failures and celebrating my victories with me. I couldn't have stuck with this without all the support here!



Congrats on all you hard work! Best of luck with your upcoming race!!



BikeFan said:


> So my last-minute, no-taper marathon is done, and it was a a mix of good/bad.  The bad was deciding to do a marathon on two-days' notice with no taper on an unseasonably warm weekend.  Because it was great at the start (low 50s), I started out way too fast (because of course!).  By time I hit Mile 20, it was in the low 70s, and the wheels were coming off big-time.  Up to that point, I was on pace for a sub-3:30, but due to my crash-n-burn, I finished in 3:38.  The good was that the heat got to most everyone else, and I got my first age-group award in a marathon (2nd for 40-49) and 16th overall out of 155.  For a while I was running with a marathon rookie, a young college kid who was shooting for ~3:30 as well, but he really underestimated the distance, and his crash-n-burn was even worse - 4:48.  Ouch.  I feel so bad for him; hopefully he gives the distance another shot.  He's got speed at the shorter distances (got 1:03 in a 10-miler last month) and used to run high school track and cross country, but he misjudged the pacing for the full and the heat didn't help.  Told him every race is a learning experience, and better luck next time.



Nice job on the marathon! Most folks dont sign up last minute for a marathon, and even fewer of them that do are actual runners. Hows the soreness today? 



Disney at Heart said:


> I finished the Thrill in the Hills 21K at Fort Yargo State Park this weekend while DH did the marathon. It was my longest trail run ever, so at 2:42:35, it was a PR. I came in 4th in my age group (so just a finisher medal, of course). Trail racing is a challenge for me, but I conquered the hills by walking the steepest uphills and shuffle-stepping the steepest downhills. I saw some people who must have mountain goat feet because they never slowed down even through the roots, rocks, and sticks! Honestly, the trail was very pretty and nicely maintained.
> 
> @tigger536 DH ran with a "kid" who said his mom just did WDW Marathon Weekend. Is he yours, or are you way too young to have a trail marathoning son?



Congrats on the run and PR!


----------



## rteetz

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Hello!
> 
> DH and I decided last October to become healthier by running in the April Star Wars 5k. We are 55+ and never ran before. For motivation, we entered the race right then!  Our Goal is to finish with a 16 minute mile time. I picked up Jeff Gallaway's beginner run/walk/run book and we've been following that.  We are still in the preconditioning section but today we did our first 3 mile long run with a 15 minute mile!  Hopefully we can drop the time even more.  Luckily our weather is similar to Orlando so we will keep our 16 minute mile goal in case it's upper 70s that morning.
> 
> As I've increased distance, I've found my basic activity tracker is useless for running!  I ordered an Apple Watch today with the GPS in it. Any suggestions on apps to use for running?  I'm not going to be breaking any speed records but I really want to know more accurately what my pace, time and distance is.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Liz
> 
> PS   Running is addictive!


I use Runkeeper. I have found that to work pretty well with my Apple Watch. The built in running app isn't bad either I just like how runkeeper has everything I want on one screen while I run.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Beside sore muscles, what are some "soreness" type of issues you deal with after a run? At what point do you decide that it may be something more than just soreness and could use a few days off?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Lately the area around my knees have felt swollen and one calf has been unusually tight. I have been running through it, but last week it started to feel like it was on the verge of swelling so i decided to lay off of it for a while. Took a little to much rest, but all feels fine now. Its very rare that my legs feel sore from a regular run, but not uncommon after a hard workout or race.



ATTQOTD:  Literally sitting here trying to describe in my journal what I felt during the last about .75 mile of my long run (and also about last couple blocks of my tempo run cool-down this weekend)  I'm going to talk about it more in my journal once I catch my breath.  But it seems once I stop moving or get stuck at a stoplight, etc and then start moving again....left knee sore around the sides of the knee (like a little bit of an ouch and weak feeling too), right calf stiff.  Jogging more is only thing that loosens it up. Takes like an hour or two post-run to kind of loosen my legs feeling normal again from just walking around.  Feels totally fine then for normal walking around and starting running again later.  It's just been at the end of my last few runs.  What is this???  Making me nervous.  Maybe I need to stretch more before I go out!

Also Happy Presidents Day to everyone (especially those who have to work...sorry guys)


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats on your races @BikeFan and @Disney at Heart !



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Beside sore muscles, what are some "soreness" type of issues you deal with after a run? At what point do you decide that it may be something more than just soreness and could use a few days off?



ATTQOTD: I've not been historically good at differentiating between soreness and injury which has led me to sometimes continuing to run and really hurting myself.  I'm trying to be smarter about it of late and really listening to my body when it says this is pain and not just soreness.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Beside sore muscles, what are some "soreness" type of issues you deal with after a run? At what point do you decide that it may be something more than just soreness and could use a few days off?



Not actually soreness, but I sometimes get deep joint pain during or after a run. Usually it goes away within a few hours, but if it doesn't, then I'll either shorten or skip some runs until the pain gets better.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Beside sore muscles, what are some "soreness" type of issues you deal with after a run? At what point do you decide that it may be something more than just soreness and could use a few days off?



Some tightness or just general soreness are what I typically have (almost always the right leg).  I've had hip issues as well in the past where it just feels off.  More often than not though, when I'm in the middle of a training session the soreness only lasts a few hours when I'm not actively running.  When I do the next day's activities I can usually feel it for the beginning of the run, but that's about it.  Unless I'm pushing too far/hard (summer 2016) and I start to develop some inabilities to complete the runs at pace/duration even though my will to do so is still there.

The first thing I always do is re-evaluate the training when I have unexpected soreness.  I look back at the last couple of weeks.  Did I dramatically change my training?  Did I increase my mileage from a couple weeks in the teens to suddenly in the mid-30s?  When was the last time in the last few months I was at the mid-30s?  Did I change up my pace routine?  Are my long runs suddenly longer when compared to the last few weeks, months, etc.?  If I'm coming back from injury or sickness did I ramp up too quickly (either pace, mileage, or duration)?  Are there specific runs that feel more sore than others?  Have i been doing all of my cross-training (strength, bike, elliptical, yoga, etc.) lately?

If I run through these types of questions, and everything is good then I'll continue on with the soreness.  If I go through these questions and they start to point out deficiencies in my training, then I'll start to evaluate the need for time off and correcting those deficiencies.

Edit to add: One other thing I ask myself, how's my nutrition?  Have I been skimping on the good for some more bad?  Recently cut something out that should be put back in?  Am I eating enough calories to justify the training?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Beside sore muscles, what are some "soreness" type of issues you deal with after a run? At what point do you decide that it may be something more than just soreness and could use a few days off?


I consider myself pretty lucky in that other than soreness I don't have many issues. Once in a while I might get some tightness in my knee but nothing to the point where it's really bothersome. The only other thing that would make me take days off would be being sick. Soreness doesn't bother me a whole lot since I'm used to being sore from my football playing days.


----------



## roxymama

I'm starting to wonder if I should be adding in some strength training stuff (like at the gym...scary...I'm irrationally scared of the weight people and machines) or at home (less scary...hubby has a bench and weights) but I have no idea where to start.  Does adding that into the weekly routine help with soreness/injury prevention? 
I feel fine during my runs, it just seems to be at the very ends or after I'm done I'm getting pretty stiff/sore lately. I'd say starting post my 8 mile LR last weekend.  I'm also running outside way more right now then I was when it was 100% treadmill.  

Thanks for any diagnosis help.


----------



## LSUlakes

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  Literally sitting here trying to describe in my journal what I felt during the last about .75 mile of my long run (and also about last couple blocks of my tempo run cool-down this weekend)  I'm going to talk about it more in my journal once I catch my breath.  But it seems once I stop moving or get stuck at a stoplight, etc and then start moving again....left knee sore around the sides of the knee (like a little bit of an ouch and weak feeling too), right calf stiff.  Jogging more is only thing that loosens it up. Takes like an hour or two post-run to kind of loosen my legs feeling normal again from just walking around.  Feels totally fine then for normal walking around and starting running again later.  It's just been at the end of my last few runs.  What is this???  Making me nervous.  Maybe I need to stretch more before I go out!
> 
> Also Happy Presidents Day to everyone (especially those who have to work...sorry guys)



Glad to know I am not the only with a similar experience. I've just never heard anyone really talk about it before so I figured it could make for a good QOTD.
Who gets off of work for Presidents Day?


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running clothes can smell bad. Even after a wash, they can still smell a bit or you could have some stains on them. What is your proven method for keeping your running clothes at their best?


Wash cold with tide I think. Most come out fine. The ones that don't go back in the wash.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How does your race strategy change depending on the distance of the race?


5k, eat stroopwafel, drink water, don't bring extra fuel for on course. Run. Any race 5mi or above, eat stroopwafel, drink water, bring appropriate amount of beans, pace between 12:00-12:30 depending on length.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Beside sore muscles, what are some "soreness" type of issues you deal with after a run? At what point do you decide that it may be something more than just soreness and could use a few days off?


Rarely any. I had tendonitis for a while though which was considered not soreness given that I had trouble walking around all the time even when I tried to take time off.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?


Miles. It's an easier measurement on how to get a specific route in than time.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: I usually notice my feet kind of hurt. Not necessarily sore, but just a general fatigued feeling. When that happens I'll look at my training schedule and usually notice its related to a build up of miles. Also, it usually means time to get new shoes.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

JohnRPG said:


> If you're using Run-Walk, the Runkeeper app supports programmed intervals with notifications. I've been very happy with its function on my Apple Watch. It's also free and does a great job of logging everything for review.



Thanks!  My friends aren't Apple people but they love Runkeeper.




rteetz said:


> I use Runkeeper. I have found that to work pretty well with my Apple Watch. The built in running app isn't bad either I just like how runkeeper has everything I want on one screen while I run.



Thank you!  I picked out a color and after explaining why I wanted it the guys at the store chose the Nike+ version. I meet with them Thursday to pick it up and set it up. I'll ask for runkeeper to be added!  Runkeeper was the app that brought home how "off" my activity tracker really was.  A 2 mile 30 minute run per Runkeeper recorded as 58 minutes (really bad!) and 1.8 miles on it.

We are doing a 2 mile fun run, our first ever event on March 18.  Hopefully temperatures drop to the 60s by then but it's probably going to be in the 70s.  Great weather for sitting outside but not so great for running!

Again, thanks for the help!




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Beside sore muscles, what are some "soreness" type of issues you deal with after a run? At what point do you decide that it may be something more than just soreness and could use a few days off?



I'm working on strengthening some extremely weak knee muscles so my knees are always sore. I have PT on my walk days twice a week. I have to watch for swelling and back off then.  Luckily I have someone to discuss aches and pains with for the next 10 weeks!


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Injuries/soreness?? Where do I begin?! 

I think I am overlay cautious when it comes to deciding to pull the plug on a run if I'm feeling soreness - if it happens during the run and it doesn't go away after a bit of walking, then I decide it's time to bag it.  If it's still there afterward, I take a day off.  If it's STILL around a few days later, then I see a doctor.   And I don't get off of work for Presidents Day, but Mr. Ariel484 (a teacher) is enjoying a day at home.


roxymama said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I should be adding in some strength training stuff (like at the gym...scary...I'm irrationally scared of the weight people and machines) or at home (less scary...hubby has a bench and weights) but I have no idea where to start.  Does adding that into the weekly routine help with soreness/injury prevention?
> I feel fine during my runs, it just seems to be at the very ends or after I'm done I'm getting pretty stiff/sore lately. I'd say starting post my 8 mile LR last weekend.  I'm also running outside way more right now then I was when it was 100% treadmill.
> 
> Thanks for any diagnosis help.


This may not mean much coming from Injury Girl, but YES, 100% this would be helpful!! It's very important for runners to build strength in hips, butt, core.  It helps with injury prevention (especially if you build strength in such a way that you stabilize your core/pelvis) and may actually make you faster.  I credit strength training with keeping my knees healthy, for example (I had knee pain a few years ago - Runner's Knee - and strength training helped a lot) and I think it has been helping my back.

I used to do this program - no gym required, just a few dumbbells: http://www.runnersworld.com/training-video/ironstrength-workout

Now I do a lifting program at the gym twice per week - I like the IronStrength program but it got to be a little boring after awhile.  I'd like to work in a 3rd day of lifting but I just don't have time, but I do go to yoga twice per week.

But yeah, I highly recommend mixing in some non-running activities.  I think it's helpful both physically AND mentally to mix it up.


----------



## roxymama

Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD: Injuries/soreness?? Where do I being?!
> 
> I think I am overlay cautious when it comes to deciding to pull the plug on a run if I'm feeling soreness - if it happens during the run and it doesn't go away after a bit of walking, then I decide it's time to bag it.  If it's still there afterward, I take a day off.  If it's STILL around a few days later, then I see a doctor.   And I don't get off of work for Presidents Day, but Mr. Ariel484 (a teacher) is enjoying a day at home.
> 
> This may not mean much coming from Injury Girl, but YES, 100% this would be helpful!! It's very important for runners to build strength in hips, butt, core.  It helps with injury prevention (especially if you build strength in such a way that you stabilize your core/pelvis) and may actually make you faster.  I credit strength training with keeping my knees healthy, for example (I had knee pain a few years ago - Runner's Knee - and strength training helped a lot) and I think it has been helping my back.
> 
> I used to do this program - no gym required, just a few dumbbells: http://www.runnersworld.com/training-video/ironstrength-workout
> 
> Now I do a lifting program at the gym twice per week - I like the IronStrength program but it got to be a little boring after awhile.  I'd like to work in a 3rd day of lifting but I just don't have time, but I do go to yoga twice per week.
> 
> But yeah, I highly recommend mixing in some non-running activities.  I think it's helpful both physically AND mentally to mix it up.



Thanks @Ariel484 - it's one of those things I've known I should be doing but have been a bit complacent in thinking my training runs were enough.  Probably time to woman-up and add some of it in on one of my off nights.  

Also Happy Family Day for all the Canadians who celebrate.  My calendar says it is a thing.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I don't really like to go to the doctor, so I don't.  My back issues are chronic and flare up every so often, but don't actually hurt while I'm doing an activity.  Like I was fine during my 5 mile run on Saturday.  It's always AFTER that I'm hobbling around and can't bend over.   After everything stiffens up.  I try to stretch and use a heating pad, but it only helps a little.  All the hip issues I'm having this time are a little new, it's like all the muscles around my left hip/quad seized up too when my back started bothering me.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

roxymama said:


> Also Happy Family Day for all the Canadians who celebrate.  My calendar says it is a thing.



Thanks @roxymama!  Family Day is a new-ish thing...Provincial holiday only, (my company is Federally regulated so I don't get it...boo), and not all of the provinces observe it.  Quebec, New Brunswick and Newfoundland don't celebrate it, and BC celebrates a week earlier than everyone else.  Almost everything around here is shut down, pretty quiet.

Happy President's Day to all of my American friends!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Thanks @roxymama I am enjoying my Family Day as I got to do a 13K run this morning with my Dad, which obviously would not have happened had it been a work day


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> Nice job on the marathon! Most folks dont sign up last minute for a marathon, and even fewer of them that do are actual runners. Hows the soreness today?



Thanks!  I'm actually feeling pretty good today, having just got back from walking the dogs with my youngest daughter.  I'll probably go for a run later today, at super easy pace and probably not more than 5 miles or so.  I'm a big believer in active recovery, which seems to really work for me.  On the same day after a race, I always try to do a little very easy walking just work some of the soreness out and keep the joints active.  I'll try to resume running as soon as possible, but always at a very leisurely pace.  For me, that's always helped with recovery.  I'm doing the Colonial Half this weekend in Williamsburg, VA, so my goals for that will depend on how I'm doing later this week.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I'm usually in tune with my body and can usually distinguish between general soreness and something more. As a general rule, if I can't work it out with some gentle yoga, then I will take some time off.

I am working today, but my kids have today off for mid winter break. Lucky them, it's crazy warm here today (high of 60!) and I can't wait to get out and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## BikeFan

roxymama said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I should be adding in some strength training stuff (like at the gym...scary...I'm irrationally scared of the weight people and machines) or at home (less scary...hubby has a bench and weights) but I have no idea where to start.  Does adding that into the weekly routine help with soreness/injury prevention?
> I feel fine during my runs, it just seems to be at the very ends or after I'm done I'm getting pretty stiff/sore lately. I'd say starting post my 8 mile LR last weekend.  I'm also running outside way more right now then I was when it was 100% treadmill.
> 
> Thanks for any diagnosis help.



Do you include any warm-up/cool-down with your runs?  For me, those are important.  I always try to run the last mile or so fairly slowly, and I always stop running about a half mile from the house, so I also get some walking in as part of my cool-down.  I've found that keeping the muscles active and moving, but at a very easy effort level, really helps with recovery.  In the days following a race or other hard effort, I'll sometimes do some stationary biking for recovery.  Again, the effort will be really easy, at a low resistance level.  

As for strength training, it's definitely a good idea.  It's one of the areas I've been a little lazy, but I'm trying to work in more strength training sessions.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Beside sore muscles, what are some "soreness" type of issues you deal with after a run? At what point do you decide that it may be something more than just soreness and could use a few days off?



Generally speaking, my soreness type issues are usually a result of increased distance or speed, and sometimes just terrain conditions [ice and snow].  I'll take a day off from running and offset that with some cross-training at the gym so I can keep things moving.  Bigger issues, and I've had them will always result in my wife setting up a doctor's appointment for me because I'm too stubborn or think I can run through the pain to avoid the doctor.


----------



## michigandergirl

@LSUlakes I have a race to add:

April 23 - michigandergirl - Gazelle Girl half marathon - sub 2:15

Thanks!


----------



## roxymama

BikeFan said:


> Do you include any warm-up/cool-down with your runs?  For me, those are important.  I always try to run the last mile or so fairly slowly, and I always stop running about a half mile from the house, so I also get some walking in as part of my cool-down.  I've found that keeping the muscles active and moving, but at a very easy effort level, really helps with recovery.  In the days following a race or other hard effort, I'll sometimes do some stationary biking for recovery.  Again, the effort will be really easy, at a low resistance level.
> 
> As for strength training, it's definitely a good idea.  It's one of the areas I've been a little lazy, but I'm trying to work in more strength training sessions.



I do over a mile WU and CD for my tempo run workouts, but I admittedly don't really do anything like that for my Easy runs or my Long runs.  Maybe adding in a lil bit of pre & post run walking wouldn't be the worst thing to keep me loose.   And I'm about to write a journal entry but I'm adding in a 4th run day to my week and tweaked my mileage schedule!!!  (up from my usual 3 days per week)
On the advise of my "coach" here.  And I'm going to be making Wed my "do strength stuff" night.  So we shall see if this all helps me in the long run not get so stiff/sore post-run and makes me stronger.  
Time shall tell.  (Ack!)


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: I tend to have sore joints (knees and hips) and sore lower back during and after long runs. It usually is gone after a good night or two of sleep. I have fairly significant scoliosis, so it's mostly a function of everything not being aligned quite right, so there's only so much I can do about it. The thing I have to watch the most is my right knee, which I messed up about 5 years ago (by stubbornly running through injury as it got worse and worse) and has never been quite right since. I've managed to keep major problems with it a bay the last few years with a combo of taping, icing, and a bit (but probably not enough) of strength training.


----------



## tigger536

Disney at Heart said:


> I finished the Thrill in the Hills 21K at Fort Yargo State Park this weekend while DH did the marathon. It was my longest trail run ever, so at 2:42:35, it was a PR. I came in 4th in my age group (so just a finisher medal, of course). Trail racing is a challenge for me, but I conquered the hills by walking the steepest uphills and shuffle-stepping the steepest downhills. I saw some people who must have mountain goat feet because they never slowed down even through the roots, rocks, and sticks! Honestly, the trail was very pretty and nicely maintained.
> 
> @tigger536 DH ran with a "kid" who said his mom just did WDW Marathon Weekend. Is he yours, or are you way too young to have a trail marathoning son?



I'm in my late 30s, so not too young, but all my "kids" have four feet, lol.  

Congrats on your race! Awesome job! 

It rained some the second half of the race, but the temperature was perfect the whole time. Fort Yargo is one of my favorite trail courses - there is an 8 miler in the fall that finishes going down that hill we ran up with the power lines.  You should come do that one too!

I did the full in 5:54:14, third in AG (out of 5 so not a huge field, lol). My longest trail race to date too! 

When is your next race @Disney at Heart?


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: What a fitting question of the day. I wore a new pair of running shoes yesterday and will never wear them again. I knew about a mile in that they weren't for me, but I kept going and finished my four miles. I am paying for it today with a majorly sore hip (never had hip issues before, it has always been my knees). I am hoping after some good stretching, foam rolling and light activity this evening that I will feel back to normal tomorrow. I've always had bad joints thanks to growing up being a dancer, but I normally stretch and foam roll so much after my runs that I don't have major issues. Fingers crossed I will be fine this time, since Princess weekend is upon us.


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Beside sore muscles, what are some "soreness" type of issues you deal with after a run? At what point do you decide that it may be something more than just soreness and could use a few days off?



I'm 47, so I figure a little soreness just comes with the territory.    That, plus the fact I HATE to take days off (even when I probably should), means I rarely miss more than a day or so.  I've had some recurrent hamstring issues at times, but I can handle those by backing off the intensity and sticking with easy pace for a few days until any significant pain goes away.  As I've upped my mileage, I've actually found I experience injuries less frequently.  Part of this too is because almost all my mileage is at easy pace; I'm a big believer in higher mileage/lower intensity for building a strong long-term 'base', faster recovery, and greater injury resistance.  So far, it seems to be working.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Better pics to come for sure down the road, but few days throughout the year can compare to the first ride on a new bike (sorry for the cycling reference in the running thread).  I'm one happy triathlete!!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUfan4444 said:


> Better pics to come for sure down the road, but few days throughout the year can compare to the first ride on a new bike (sorry for the cycling reference in the running thread).  I'm one happy triathlete!!!



@CheapRunnerMike This one's for you!  He  his bike pictures!


----------



## BikeFan

Nice bike!  I was a frequent cyclist long before I was a runner (hence the username) and boy, do I miss it.  Definitely need to clean off the old bikes and get out there again.  Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## LSUlakes

LSUfan4444 said:


> Better pics to come for sure down the road, but few days throughout the year can compare to the first ride on a new bike (sorry for the cycling reference in the running thread).  I'm one happy triathlete!!!


Nice bike! Is that a PBR koozie holding the bike up? Did you watch any of opening weekend at the box this weekend? Tigers look like they should be able to make a good run to Omaha! Basketball team going the opposite direction.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Beside sore muscles, what are some "soreness" type of issues you deal with after a run? At what point do you decide that it may be something more than just soreness and could use a few days off?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Lately the area around my knees have felt swollen and one calf has been unusually tight. I have been running through it, but last week it started to feel like it was on the verge of swelling so i decided to lay off of it for a while. Took a little to much rest, but all feels fine now. Its very rare that my legs feel sore from a regular run, but not uncommon after a hard workout or race.



My lingering hip injury gets a little bothersome, especially if I am increasing distance.



roxymama said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I should be adding in some strength training stuff (like at the gym...scary...I'm irrationally scared of the weight people and machines) or at home (less scary...hubby has a bench and weights) but I have no idea where to start.  Does adding that into the weekly routine help with soreness/injury prevention?
> I feel fine during my runs, it just seems to be at the very ends or after I'm done I'm getting pretty stiff/sore lately. I'd say starting post my 8 mile LR last weekend.  I'm also running outside way more right now then I was when it was 100% treadmill.
> 
> Thanks for any diagnosis help.



I really need to work on strength training.  I feel like that is part of the cause of my injury in the first place.



LSUlakes said:


> Glad to know I am not the only with a similar experience. I've just never heard anyone really talk about it before so I figured it could make for a good QOTD.
> Who gets off of work for Presidents Day?



Not me!


----------



## LSUfan4444

LSUlakes said:


> Nice bike! Is that a PBR koozie holding the bike up? Did you watch any of opening weekend at the box this weekend? Tigers look like they should be able to make a good run to Omaha! Basketball team going the opposite direction.


Well, the PBR koozie is protecting the bike from the metal bracket. Can't mess up my new paint job.  I had tix to the games friday and sunday but Saturday was the only day I was able to go. With the weather changes and everything it would have been nice to use Friday's tix on Saturday to see the No Hitter, but I was at least able to listen on 100.7.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: I have a long history of knee pain, so that's usually an issue (super flat feet) - but I actually haven't had much knee pain recently! I guess the right shoes and good arch support inserts really make a big difference for me.

I have had some hip pain crop up this fall that took 2 months to go away and really got to me, but luckily it's taken a hiatus for now - not totally sure from what. Maybe an old mattress we replaced? Shoes with too much mileage I replaced? Not enough stretching/yoga?


----------



## Kathymford

Whew! Caught up again! This working for a living is getting in the way of staying caught up with this thread.

I wanted to comment on yesterday's discussion about running 6 times a week. I honestly just don't know how you guys do it. I don't want to do anything 6 times a week ... maybe eat ... yes, definitely eat. And a lot of you have kids and families! How?? When I actually started and *completed *my first training plan (running 3x a week), it was a monumental feat for me. I was very proud of myself just for finishing the training plan alone. It was icing on the cake that I actually achieved the goal I had set out for myself (a half marathon under 3 hours).

And I haven't been able to be that consistent again since. Part of it was injury. Now that I'm healed, I have a different job and just haven't found the rhythm of fitting my runs into the schedule; I'm an after work runner and I NEVER leave at the same time with this job. I just can't even fathom how you all do it 6 times per week. I am in awe of all of you. I'm starting to think that maybe training for half marathons will have to stay in my past just like my old job. 

Yes, I use the word 'can't' a lot ... and yes, I know it's more like 'won't' (as in I can't be a morning runner. lol). 

I don't really know where I was going with this or what my question is. I just felt like chiming in, I guess.  Happy running everyone!


----------



## Disney at Heart

tigger536 said:


> I'm in my late 30s, so not too young, but all my "kids" have four feet, lol.
> 
> Congrats on your race! Awesome job!
> 
> It rained some the second half of the race, but the temperature was perfect the whole time. Fort Yargo is one of my favorite trail courses - there is an 8 miler in the fall that finishes going down that hill we ran up with the power lines.  You should come do that one too!
> 
> I did the full in 5:54:14, third in AG (out of 5 so not a huge field, lol). My longest trail race to date too!
> 
> When is your next race @Disney at Heart?



Congrats on the marathon and the AG medal. I must admit that I just looked you up in the Wingfoot photos, so now I will know who to look for! 

My next race is Victoria Bryant on April 22, not too far from me. Then the Lake Hartwell Dam Run is on May 6. DH is race director for this one and it is a fast 5k/ 10k. It is always my fastest 10k, so if you need a fast 10k and beautiful scenery as you run across the Lake Hartwell dam, come on up I-85. It is on Active.com. If you aren't doing these, there is always Peachtree Road Race!

Also, I will do the Peach Jam Half on the Forsyth County greenway near Cumming on Memorial Day this year -- It is always my fastest half of the year and has been my POT for Disney Marathon Weekend for the past two years. It is cool that we do some of the same races. I feel I have a kindred spirit out there!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Just curious, what is the double down challenge? Could you provide the date of the race as well? One last question, why are you skipping the 5k?



@LSUlakes, I didn't see anyone answering this for you for @Diskidatheart.  The Double Dare Challenge he signed up for was formerly known as the Dumbo Double Dare at Disneyland Half Weekend and consists of the Disneyland 10k on 09/02 and the Disneyland Half on 09/03. Hope this helps!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Disney at Heart said:


> Then the Lake Hartwell Dam Run is on May 6...



I've always done the 5K. Its fun because you start in S. Carolina and finish in Georgia.

Add'l info: Motto: "Best Dam Run Anywhere!" and no race day registration.

You must be more immune to the heat than I am. May is too hot for me to PR, even on a flat course.


----------



## Disney at Heart

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I've always done the 5K. Its fun because you start in S. Carolina and finish in Georgia.
> 
> Add'l info: Motto: "Best Dam Run Anywhere!" and no race day registration.
> 
> You must be more immune to the heat than I am. May is too hot for me to PR, even on a flat course.


I think it was 52 degrees last year at the Dam Run start. Perfect for me, since I tend to be cold natured. I'm more worried about the Memorial Day Peach Jam. It's been in April for the last two years, so it could be quite a bit warmer and slower than it has been in the past!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:
I find that when I get over ambitious during speed work that my hip gets really sore.  I have to really watch myself as I tend to dig into my speed work.  I mistake myself for the much younger version.  I start pushing too hard overstriding and end up with a sore hip that says "hey stupid, slow down".  Usually if I do agrevate my hip a little rest and walking seems to do the trick.  Distance does not bother my hip though.

I work at a university, but no day off for me.  I like the idea of Family Day, time to recognize Canada!


----------



## LSUlakes

LSUfan4444 said:


> Well, the PBR koozie is protecting the bike from the metal bracket. Can't mess up my new paint job.  I had tix to the games friday and sunday but Saturday was the only day I was able to go. With the weather changes and everything it would have been nice to use Friday's tix on Saturday to see the No Hitter, but I was at least able to listen on 100.7.



Not sure who you cable provider is, but using the ESPN app and having COX, I can stream the game to my phone and then use the Bluetooth to stream it to a chrome-cast (cheaper than Apple TV) and watch it on my TV. I watch 90% of the games this way. I think Tuesdays game is only on CST which wont allow you to do this and must have COX to watch. 



Kathymford said:


> Whew! Caught up again! This working for a living is getting in the way of staying caught up with this thread.
> 
> I wanted to comment on yesterday's discussion about running 6 times a week. I honestly just don't know how you guys do it. I don't want to do anything 6 times a week ... maybe eat ... yes, definitely eat. And a lot of you have kids and families! How?? When I actually started and *completed *my first training plan (running 3x a week), it was a monumental feat for me. I was very proud of myself just for finishing the training plan alone. It was icing on the cake that I actually achieved the goal I had set out for myself (a half marathon under 3 hours).
> 
> And I haven't been able to be that consistent again since. Part of it was injury. Now that I'm healed, I have a different job and just haven't found the rhythm of fitting my runs into the schedule; I'm an after work runner and I NEVER leave at the same time with this job. I just can't even fathom how you all do it 6 times per week. I am in awe of all of you. I'm starting to think that maybe training for half marathons will have to stay in my past just like my old job.
> 
> Yes, I use the word 'can't' a lot ... and yes, I know it's more like 'won't' (as in I can't be a morning runner. lol).
> 
> I don't really know where I was going with this or what my question is. I just felt like chiming in, I guess.  Happy running everyone!



I can get 4-5 days in without much problem, just laziness gets in the way from time to time. I also have every other Friday off so that helps. I've 6 days a week here and there and its exhausting! I guess I havent done it enough to make it routine but trying to balance work, family, day to day to do's, and running 6 days a week is hard. After a while DW gives me a look and thats never a good thing. She is usually very understanding, and those looks come when DD has been a challenge. She is currently 3, so those challenges have changed and continue to do so. In August we will have out second child, and I think thats when things will get very interesting. The first few months I think I will be lucky to get 3 run a week but we shall see. Anyway, its doable, but unlike myself, you have to really want it. 
No worries on the just typing what you are thinking, I do it all the time.... kind like this comment. lol



camaker said:


> @LSUlakes, I didn't see anyone answering this for you for @Diskidatheart.  The Double Dare Challenge he signed up for was formerly known as the Dumbo Double Dare at Disneyland Half Weekend and consists of the Disneyland 10k on 09/02 and the Disneyland Half on 09/03. Hope this helps!



Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Miranda

jmasgat said:


> Good job! Yin and I are not friends.  And dragon pose....I never feelI have the right form when I am doing it.  Least favorite of all the hip openers for me.


The worst pose for me was actually the saddle pose.  My back and hips are so inflexible that there is no way I'll ever be able to lie flat in it, but it was all I could do to just sit on 2 blocks and a bolster up straight... because of my completely inflexible ankles.  I had to keep alternating up straight and leaning forward and just pray that someday my ankles and the tops of my feet will release enough to let me do any kind of kneeling pose where my feet are supposed to be flat on the floor without me focusing the entire time on how much the tops of my feet/ankles hurt.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTTQOD:  I generally know when I have soreness from a run and when it is more serious.  I know exactly what a stress reaction/fracture feels like and have had them in various place (benefit of being a woman over age 40).  I get "creaky" sometimes during high mileage cycles.  It can be from running and from arthritis.  It something persists, I will eventually go to the orthopedic.  He knows me and my commitment to running and will let me know if I can keep running or if I should take a break.


----------



## Wendy98

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: What a fitting question of the day. I wore a new pair of running shoes yesterday and will never wear them again. I knew about a mile in that they weren't for me, but I kept going and finished my four miles. I am paying for it today with a majorly sore hip (never had hip issues before, it has always been my knees). I am hoping after some good stretching, foam rolling and light activity this evening that I will feel back to normal tomorrow. I've always had bad joints thanks to growing up being a dancer, but I normally stretch and foam roll so much after my runs that I don't have major issues. Fingers crossed I will be fine this time, since Princess weekend is upon us.



Where did you purchase them?  If from a running store, take them back!  I returned a pair of shoes to Running Warehouse after doing an 18 mile run in them and getting a huge blister and bloody toe.  It was the same style, same size I have worn for years.  They took them back, no questions asked.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD (yesterday) - Injuries aside, I generally have no pain or discomfort after a run. But I exercise so much that, at my age, I am usually in some state of injury recovery. Running related, my most common pain associated with injury is tied to my achilles or plantar fasciitis, however I am currently dealing with piriformis syndrome on my right side. This is probably from having to switch to street running for the last 4 months since my trails are all iced over. The roads here are all cambered and it creates this problem for me. When the trails open back up this will fade away, but I probably won't be able to put it behind me until then unless I give up running for a few weeks, and the pain isn't bad enough to get me to do that.


----------



## Anisum

New race for me! May 21 - Anisum - A New Hope 10 Miler (2:03:00 / N/A)

I realized I'm doing mostly 10mi and 15ks so far this year. Sadly only the 10mi can be used for POT for Dopey.


----------



## Diskidatheart

LSUlakes said:


> Working on catching up from the weekend. Awesome to see so many of yall register for races! I will add them to the list shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, what is the double down challenge? Could you provide the date of the race as well? One last question, why are you skipping the 5k?



It's the 10k on 9/2/17 and the Half Marathon on 9/3/17 as part of Disneyland's Half Marathon weekend.  As of right now, there is no theme, but hopefully that will change soon.  We're making a short weekend of it and won't be arriving until probably Thursday.  I didn't want to rush everything and since the 5k is not actually part of the Challenge, I didn't want to spend an extra $100 on that race.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUfan4444 said:


> Better pics to come for sure down the road, but few days throughout the year can compare to the first ride on a new bike (sorry for the cycling reference in the running thread).  I'm one happy triathlete!!!



I am one jealous triathlete!  That is one slick bike, although I figured you would have yours in Purple and Gold   It is actually warm enough here to ride too, but the roads are a mess...no chance of getting out.  We have snow for a few days, it warms up and melts, then repeats the cycle.  Crazy weather.  Are those wheels 80s?



DopeyBadger said:


> @CheapRunnerMike This one's for you!  He  his bike pictures!



Yup, I love me some bike p0rn!


----------



## LSUlakes

Diskidatheart said:


> It's the 10k on 9/2/17 and the Half Marathon on 9/3/17 as part of Disneyland's Half Marathon weekend.  As of right now, there is no theme, but hopefully that will change soon.  We're making a short weekend of it and won't be arriving until probably Thursday.  I didn't want to rush everything and since the 5k is not actually part of the Challenge, I didn't want to spend an extra $100 on that race.



Makes sense now. I and not very familiar with all the Disney races and had thought you paid for the 5k and not running it. I did not know if that was because the regular half spots had sold out and that was the only way in. Forgot about the 10k and did not know the challenge was the 10k and half. $100 for a 5k is crazy expensive!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Post a inspirational/motivational quote, picture, or video that is running related. Tell us what that piece means to you?

ATTQOTD: 




The video shows the spirit of runners and our desire to finish what we started. It's kind of a sad video, but I think its message is powerful.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: It's from a baseball/softball movie, but...

"It's supposed to be hard.  If it wasn't hard, everyone would do it.  The hard...is what makes it great." - Tom Hanks as Jimmy Dugan in _A League of Their Own
_
I think I like this quote because running is not easy for me, but I work my *** off at it and it's totally worth it on race day - always.


----------



## FFigawi

This video is one I like because it shows two things. One, a competitor leaving it all out on the course on a day when his all is not quite enough. Two, the sportsmanship between two brothers who will do whatever they can to help each other finish at the expense of their own race.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: "Practice makes better!"

I used to go to church with a former pro baseball played named Clyde King where I grew up. He pitched for the Brooklyn Dodgers, and was a manager, coach, and even a GM for the Yankees for one year in the early 80s. I like this quote from his book so much because I know that I will never be perfect at anything but I can continue to practice hard and get better! We are especially trying to instill this in our kids. You can't always or perhaps never be the best at something but it shouldn't stop you from trying. I am sure other people have said this quote before but I always remember Mr. Clyde telling us that whenever he would ask how we were doing.

@Ariel484, I love that quote and that movie. I was told that quote a few times in high school from both my mom and my dad when I was frustrated with either sports or school. It's one of those movies that I will stop and watch it every time it's on.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post a inspirational/motivational quote, picture, or video that is running related. Tell us what that piece means to you?


My video is not running related but rather life related. I don't know a lot of inspirational running quotes or running related videos but I do know sports related ones. In 1993 Jim Valvano long time basketball coach in the NCAA won the ESPN ESPY Arthur Ashe courage award. Jimmy V's speech is simple and can be brought down to just 7 words. "Don't give up, don't ever give up." These words can be meant for anything whether you are battling the horrible thing that is cancer, or running a marathon. Even if you are doing your first 5K, don't give up, don't ever give up.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
"If we write our dreams and goals down, we dramatically increase our odds of realization.  If we share them with others they become potent and alive."

From Kristin Armstrong - Olympic bicycling gold medalist

To me this is a testimony for this Forum and Threads.


----------



## ZellyB

For me it's actually a quote that Coach Charles said on here - not sure if he originated it or where it came from, but I think about it a lot during tough runs - "The relentless pursuit of forward momentum"


----------



## KSellers88

Wendy98 said:


> Where did you purchase them?  If from a running store, take them back!  I returned a pair of shoes to Running Warehouse after doing an 18 mile run in them and getting a huge blister and bloody toe.  It was the same style, same size I have worn for years.  They took them back, no questions asked.


 
Sadly it wasn't  I did go yesterday though and finally got fitted for shoes! She said I am a really bad heel striker, so I definitely need to work on that. Thanks for checking though!


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: "The hay is in the barn" is a quote I read here that was attributed to a long time member Coach Charles - and it really helped with my pre-race nerves.

ATYQOTD: So apt! Starting to have the pelvic soreness I had with my first child, which is a sign of SPD. This is coming weeks earlier than last time, but probably because I'm running longer (and slower!) miles.  I really don't want to stop, but the pain can get pretty intense later so we'll see how long I can go on.


----------



## tigger536

Disney at Heart said:


> Congrats on the marathon and the AG medal. I must admit that I just looked you up in the Wingfoot photos, so now I will know who to look for!
> 
> My next race is Victoria Bryant on April 22, not too far from me. Then the Lake Hartwell Dam Run is on May 6. DH is race director for this one and it is a fast 5k/ 10k. It is always my fastest 10k, so if you need a fast 10k and beautiful scenery as you run across the Lake Hartwell dam, come on up I-85. It is on Active.com. If you aren't doing these, there is always Peachtree Road Race!
> 
> Also, I will do the Peach Jam Half on the Forsyth County greenway near Cumming on Memorial Day this year -- It is always my fastest half of the year and has been my POT for Disney Marathon Weekend for the past two years. It is cool that we do some of the same races. I feel I have a kindred spirit out there!



I will look into the one on May 6! So far no race that weekend.   I will miss Victoria Bryant this time but I like that course.  I'm in Disney for SWDS. I will check out the Peach Jam too! I can always use a good PoT. Are you doing the Hotlanta Half or area 13.1? those are fun too!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I love the thought line, "Time is free, but it is priceless.  You can't keep it, but you can spend it. Once you've spent it, you can never get it back. So spend it wisely." There are many quotes that revolve around the theme, but it reminds me to live in the moment. We trade hours of our life for many things, like money. Once spent, we can never get those hours back. So be sure that you are spending your hours on the things that really matter to you.

No one ever wishes that they had worked more when they are lying on their death beds.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post a inspirational/motivational quote, picture, or video that is running related. Tell us what that piece means to you?


I have two. The first is from our very own @Keels. Back in last year's running thread she posted that when she hits a mental wall she asks herself "Are you really hurt or are you just lazy?" since then I've used that motto to get out of the door whenever I just don't want to run or want to cut things short because of a mental block.

The second I mentioned a few weeks ago, it's something along the lines of "It's not worth soiling yourself if you're not going to win the race." though even if you are going to win that's more of a personal decision.


----------



## Pernella

Behind per usual. Question of the day regarding injury: Since I'm fairly young I haven't dealt much with injury. If I'm sore I try but stop if I can't shake it after a good warm up. I did get trochanteric bursitis year before last and it was very clear I was injured and in no shape to run. I could barely walk! The second half of chemo was brutal also, I would hobble from sofa to kitchen and back with joint pain but exercise was far from my mind. 

Question regarding motivational quotes: You would think I have one since my father is a sports fanatic but I don't. I have quotes for nursing students I work with though "Hope for the best, prepare for the worst", "Show them a large and put on a small" and "Everthing gets done eventually"


----------



## roxymama

I've had this fortune cookie quote on my screen for probably at least 8 or 9 years.  I kind of forgot I put it there until this qotd.  The tape is in bad shape.  It helped me with work stuff but maybe I'll use it for running now too


----------



## croach

A day late for President's Day but I just saw this on twitter. So much going on here.  And no this isn't also the ATTQOTD.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Disney at Heart said:


> ...so it could be quite a bit warmer and slower than it has been in the past...



All bets are off this year since we're having April weather in February. For those of you not in Georgia: average low this time of year should be approximately 35-37 degrees. Its been about 20 degrees above that.

Flowers and trees are about a month ahead of schedule.

Already fretting about my POT half in April in South Georgia. It might be 80 degrees. Corral Z, here I come!


----------



## michigandergirl

Miranda said:


> The worst pose for me was actually the saddle pose.  My back and hips are so inflexible that there is no way I'll ever be able to lie flat in it, but it was all I could do to just sit on 2 blocks and a bolster up straight... because of my completely inflexible ankles.  I had to keep alternating up straight and leaning forward and just pray that someday my ankles and the tops of my feet will release enough to let me do any kind of kneeling pose where my feet are supposed to be flat on the floor without me focusing the entire time on how much the tops of my feet/ankles hurt.



I've been doing yoga for years and even taught for awhile and I've never been able to get deep in that pose either, my body just doesn't work that way! I'm a big fan of using props (blankets, blocks, bolsters, & straps). I'm glad you are in a class where they use these. Remember, you are still benefitting from the pose even if you can't get deep into it.


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> A day late for President's Day but I just saw this on twitter. So much going on here.  And no this isn't also the ATTQOTD.
> 
> View attachment 221352


Jimmy Carter would run through Disneyland. Now at the Grand Californian they offer a two mile power walk workout if you're staying there. 

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/grand-californian-hotel/recreation/

Or they make us pay to run races 

I should run for president and then get to run through Disney parks for free.


----------



## croach

rteetz said:


> Jimmy Carter would run through Disneyland. Now at the Grand Californian they offer a two mile power walk workout if you're staying there.
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/grand-californian-hotel/recreation/
> 
> Or they make us pay to run races
> 
> I should run for president and then get to run through Disney parks for free.



I'll vote for you.


----------



## bcarey2k

Thread hi-jack alert!

Question for multi distance folks!

Hitting my first sprint triathlon in a few months.  I've always been about distance, not necessarily speed.  Now I find myself thinking just the opposite for these 'short' races.  

Do folks use speed shoes vs distance shoes and *bonus question* do you find value in a different configuration (lower drop, etc)?

Brian

(Now back to your original thread)


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Beside sore muscles, what are some "soreness" type of issues you deal with after a run? At what point do you decide that it may be something more than just soreness and could use a few days off?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Lately the area around my knees have felt swollen and one calf has been unusually tight. I have been running through it, but last week it started to feel like it was on the verge of swelling so i decided to lay off of it for a while. Took a little to much rest, but all feels fine now. Its very rare that my legs feel sore from a regular run, but not uncommon after a hard workout or race.



Wait, you're not supposed to be sore everyday? 



rteetz said:


> My video is not running related but rather life related. I don't know a lot of inspirational running quotes or running related videos but I do know sports related ones. In 1993 Jim Valvano long time basketball coach in the NCAA won the ESPN ESPY Arthur Ashe courage award. Jimmy V's speech is simple and can be brought down to just 7 words. "Don't give up, don't ever give up." These words can be meant for anything whether you are battling the horrible thing that is cancer, or running a marathon. Even if you are doing your first 5K, don't give up, don't ever give up.



I LOVE watching Jimmy V.  I cry every time!


----------



## roxymama

Red Alert!  The DL Half is PIXAR!!

Up Kid Race 
Incredibles 5k
Monsters U 10k
Toy Story half
Challenge - Pixar theme


----------



## Dis5150

roxymama said:


> Red Alert!  The DL Half is PIXAR!!
> 
> Up Kid Race
> Incredibles 5k
> Monsters U 10k
> Toy Story half
> Challenge - Pixar theme



I was just coming on here to post that lol!

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/02/disneyland-half-marathon-gets-a-pixar-theme-for-2017/


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post a inspirational/motivational quote, picture, or video that is running related. Tell us what that piece means to you?



Can I do a story? This is a story that my father likes to tell, but I've only ever heard it from him, and I can't guarantee accuracy. Also, I don't tell the story very well.
Once upon a time, the winner of the NYC marathon (I want to say it was Bill Rodgers, but I might be wrong) was told that the last person was finishing the race, 8 hours in. The winner took off his crown and gave it to the last place finisher, saying that this guy deserved it, because he would never be able to run for 8 hours.

I don't actually know if the story is true (because what is the winner still doing hanging around hours later?), but I like it because it's a reminder that even slower runners accomplish great things. Maybe I can't win a race, but there are people who can win races that can't run for 3 hours, which is something I can do. Some people can run far, some can run fast, some can run for a long time ... there are things that other people can do that you can't, but there are also things that you can do that many others can't. Each and every one of us is an accomplished runner just because we get up and try.

So ... that was my really long-winded answer to a great QOTD.



rteetz said:


> I should run for president and then get to run through Disney parks for free.



I think you have to wait a few years before you can be president ... maybe by then they'll make the runDisney races free (or not...)



roxymama said:


> Red Alert!  The DL Half is PIXAR!!
> 
> Up Kid Race
> Incredibles 5k
> Monsters U 10k
> Toy Story half
> Challenge - Pixar theme



Yeah. I would be really excited if I wasn't so dang angry that I don't think I can go.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: "She believed she could, so she did." I also love the video posted by @LSUlakes! That has always been one of my favorites too. Another favorite quote is from The Sandlot...“Remember kid, there’s heroes and there’s legends. Heroes get remembered but legends never die; follow your heart kid, and you’ll never go wrong.”


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Beside sore muscles, what are some "soreness" type of issues you deal with after a run? At what point do you decide that it may be something more than just soreness and could use a few days off?



ATTQOTD: So, I'm over 45, have a significant amount of scoliosis, and am a former ballerina who never took good care of her body, so yeah... "sore" is pretty much a daily thing. Thanks to continuing to rehearse/perform on pointe with a very bad sprain some 30 years ago, I have permanent damage to a peroneal tendon: that hurts some after every long run. Significant deterioration of cartilage in both knees = soreness after really long runs. Scoliosis leaves me with a difference in leg length, which makes my right hip hurt after fast runs, but even more so if I stretch it too much doing yoga. It's taken a couple years to realize this is just the daily norm for me and doesn't require rushing off to a doc, though I will see my chiropractor when things feel out of whack. Right now I'm dealing with inner shin pain that came about from taking time off after Dopey, then returning to running in different shoes; I know from past experience that the solution is to keep running, but not fast, and lots and lots of fascia release, massage, and stretching. I suspect if I had a day with no pain at all, I'd be very concerned that something was all sorts of wrong lol!



roxymama said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I should be adding in some strength training stuff (like at the gym...scary...I'm irrationally scared of the weight people and machines) or at home (less scary...hubby has a bench and weights) but I have no idea where to start.  Does adding that into the weekly routine help with soreness/injury prevention?


YES! I don't go to a gym, and I don't use machines, but for me, strength training is crucial for injury prevention. I had been doing power yoga, Pilates and ballet for ST, but added some Jillian Michaels' workouts into the mix about 6 months ago... and I've never run stronger. I can't stand her and her workouts are HARD, but the results are amazing! It's all hand weights and body weight using combined movements that work multiple muscles groups at once: that seems to work much better for me than stationary, static weight training.



ZellyB said:


> For me it's actually a quote that Coach Charles said on here - not sure if he originated it or where it came from, but I think about it a lot during tough runs - "The relentless pursuit of forward momentum"






bcarey2k said:


> Do folks use speed shoes vs distance shoes and *bonus question* do you find value in a different configuration (lower drop, etc)?


I do use lighter, more flexible shoes for speed work over short distances. I don't use different drops, though, due to a chronic ankle issue that requires a 10mm drop to avoid relapse. It's more about keeping the shoe weight light and the cushion to a minimum, for me.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I think you have to wait a few years before you can be president ... maybe by then they'll make the runDisney races free (or not...)


I have to wait 16 years. I can't imagine what the costs will be then.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post a inspirational/motivational quote, picture, or video that is running related. Tell us what that piece means to you?.



ATTQOTD: "You can hurt more than you ever thought possible, then continue until you discover that hurting isn't that big a deal." - Scott Jurek

So much from Scott Jurek's book, "Eat and Run" spoke to me, but especially this. I've been through some things in life that truly felt insurmountable, the emotional pain intolerable. And yet, I got through it. Physical exercise has always had that element for me - the ability to push through the hurt to accomplish a goal, whether in running or ballet - and I really believe that learning early on how to push through pain to reach the next step is what enabled me to weather the really awful things that took aim at my soul.


----------



## LSUlakes

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> All bets are off this year since we're having April weather in February. For those of you not in Georgia: average low this time of year should be approximately 35-37 degrees. Its been about 20 degrees above that.
> 
> Flowers and trees are about a month ahead of schedule.
> 
> Already fretting about my POT half in April in South Georgia. It might be 80 degrees. Corral Z, here I come!



I feel the same way about the weather as you. My lawn is back into weekly mowing, the azaleas are in full bloom, and its going to get hot in a hurry. Although its nice now, it just means summer is going to last FOREVER!!! I know those of yall up north will like the warmer weather, but the southern half of the country could use some cold weather!



bcarey2k said:


> Thread hi-jack alert!
> 
> Question for multi distance folks!
> 
> Hitting my first sprint triathlon in a few months.  I've always been about distance, not necessarily speed.  Now I find myself thinking just the opposite for these 'short' races.
> 
> Do folks use speed shoes vs distance shoes and *bonus question* do you find value in a different configuration (lower drop, etc)?
> 
> Brian
> 
> (Now back to your original thread)



I have training shoes and a pair of race flats. They arent "true" flats because I can use them for a marathon. However I wouldn't wear them for a marathon at my current fitness level. The plus side to a "race" shoe is they are lighter and for shorter distances that adds up. The down side is giving up the cushion my trainers give me. I wear them from time to time or goal specific workouts, but they leave me a little more beat up then my other shoes. I also wear them to get accustomed to running in them, so I am not only running only races with them. Most flats are going to have a lower drop I believe, maybe something out there is different, but between my pairs of shoes they are very different. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Jules76126

I finally made it through all 108 pages of this thread and that is an accomplishment in and of itself. I have been a lurker on these threads for awhile and I have to say I really appreciate that everyone here is so open to not only offering advice and encouragement that it is also given in a non-judgmental environment. It is very refreshing. 

I was never a runner. I hated running and couldn't imagine ever running any type of road race. And then I married a guy whose whole family were serious runners. My brother-in-law has run Boston (we live in NE) and Chicago and my In-laws have all run many 5Ks. They are all currently training for a half in July. Needless to say, I was constantly asked when I was going to start running. Well last summer, I started the C25K app thinking that would be a good way to get into it. I was also taking Barre Classes at the time and really enjoyed having both a strength training and a Cardio exercise. I did pretty well throughout the summer and by Labor day could comfortable run a 5K in about 35 minutes. Well then fall hit and everything fell apart. My wedding consumed my day to day life, I went to Disney in November for my bachelorette and then our wedding was the weekend of New Years. Ironically, for someone who had never been "a runner" I really missed running. 

That is when I decided that the year of 2017 would be the year of fitness. I have been mainly running on the treadmill due to the ice and snow that has hit the East Coast the last two weeks. I am very much looking forward to getting back outside. As far as goals go, I am hoping to run a few 5Ks this summer and then I would like to run a half that is offered this fall in my area. No commitment yet as I want to see how I feel this spring. Luckily, my husband is an avid runner and he is keeping both motivated and making sure I don't push too hard too soon. Looking forward to running a RD event one day soon.


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> Yeah. I would be really excited if I wasn't so dang angry that I don't think I can go.



Yeah, there's 0% chance that I am going either...but I'm excited to read all the recaps/see all the merch&medals.  Second-hand excitement!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Jules76126 said:


> I finally made it through all 108 pages of this thread and that is an accomplishment in and of itself. I have been a lurker on these threads for awhile and I have to say I really appreciate that everyone here is so open to not only offering advice and encouragement that it is also given in a non-judgmental environment. It is very refreshing.
> 
> I was never a runner. I hated running and couldn't imagine ever running any type of road race. And then I married a guy whose whole family were serious runners. My brother-in-law has run Boston (we live in NE) and Chicago and my In-laws have all run many 5Ks. They are all currently training for a half in July. Needless to say, I was constantly asked when I was going to start running. Well last summer, I started the C25K app thinking that would be a good way to get into it. I was also taking Barre Classes at the time and really enjoyed having both a strength training and a Cardio exercise. I did pretty well throughout the summer and by Labor day could comfortable run a 5K in about 35 minutes. Well then fall hit and everything fell apart. My wedding consumed my day to day life, I went to Disney in November for my bachelorette and then our wedding was the weekend of New Years. Ironically, for someone who had never been "a runner" I really missed running.
> 
> That is when I decided that the year of 2017 would be the year of fitness. I have been mainly running on the treadmill due to the ice and snow that has hit the East Coast the last two weeks. I am very much looking forward to getting back outside. As far as goals go, I am hoping to run a few 5Ks this summer and then I would like to run a half that is offered this fall in my area. No commitment yet as I want to see how I feel this spring. Luckily, my husband is an avid runner and he is keeping both motivated and making sure I don't push too hard too soon. Looking forward to running a RD event one day soon.


----------



## roxymama

Jules76126 said:


> I finally made it through all 108 pages of this thread and that is an accomplishment in and of itself. I have been a lurker on these threads for awhile and I have to say I really appreciate that everyone here is so open to not only offering advice and encouragement that it is also given in a non-judgmental environment. It is very refreshing.
> 
> I was never a runner. I hated running and couldn't imagine ever running any type of road race. And then I married a guy whose whole family were serious runners. My brother-in-law has run Boston (we live in NE) and Chicago and my In-laws have all run many 5Ks. They are all currently training for a half in July. Needless to say, I was constantly asked when I was going to start running. Well last summer, I started the C25K app thinking that would be a good way to get into it. I was also taking Barre Classes at the time and really enjoyed having both a strength training and a Cardio exercise. I did pretty well throughout the summer and by Labor day could comfortable run a 5K in about 35 minutes. Well then fall hit and everything fell apart. My wedding consumed my day to day life, I went to Disney in November for my bachelorette and then our wedding was the weekend of New Years. Ironically, for someone who had never been "a runner" I really missed running.
> 
> That is when I decided that the year of 2017 would be the year of fitness. I have been mainly running on the treadmill due to the ice and snow that has hit the East Coast the last two weeks. I am very much looking forward to getting back outside. As far as goals go, I am hoping to run a few 5Ks this summer and then I would like to run a half that is offered this fall in my area. No commitment yet as I want to see how I feel this spring. Luckily, my husband is an avid runner and he is keeping both motivated and making sure I don't push too hard too soon. Looking forward to running a RD event one day soon.



At some point we were all "never a runner."  
I think a lot of us have been in the "missing it" camp during times of not-running too.  
Welcome!


----------



## Ariel484

SarahDisney said:


> Yeah. I would be really excited if I wasn't so dang angry that I don't think I can go.


This.  I have been hoping they would use Pixar as a theme for quite awhile now, so I'm disappointed that I can't go. 

Welcome @Jules76126 !!


----------



## LSUlakes

Jules76126 said:


> I finally made it through all 108 pages of this thread and that is an accomplishment in and of itself. I have been a lurker on these threads for awhile and I have to say I really appreciate that everyone here is so open to not only offering advice and encouragement that it is also given in a non-judgmental environment. It is very refreshing.
> 
> I was never a runner. I hated running and couldn't imagine ever running any type of road race. And then I married a guy whose whole family were serious runners. My brother-in-law has run Boston (we live in NE) and Chicago and my In-laws have all run many 5Ks. They are all currently training for a half in July. Needless to say, I was constantly asked when I was going to start running. Well last summer, I started the C25K app thinking that would be a good way to get into it. I was also taking Barre Classes at the time and really enjoyed having both a strength training and a Cardio exercise. I did pretty well throughout the summer and by Labor day could comfortable run a 5K in about 35 minutes. Well then fall hit and everything fell apart. My wedding consumed my day to day life, I went to Disney in November for my bachelorette and then our wedding was the weekend of New Years. Ironically, for someone who had never been "a runner" I really missed running.
> 
> That is when I decided that the year of 2017 would be the year of fitness. I have been mainly running on the treadmill due to the ice and snow that has hit the East Coast the last two weeks. I am very much looking forward to getting back outside. As far as goals go, I am hoping to run a few 5Ks this summer and then I would like to run a half that is offered this fall in my area. No commitment yet as I want to see how I feel this spring. Luckily, my husband is an avid runner and he is keeping both motivated and making sure I don't push too hard too soon. Looking forward to running a RD event one day soon.



Welcome to the thread! Between here and your family you should have a lot of useful information. If you have any questions just ask away! Question for you, how long did it take you to read all 108 pages?


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> Welcome to the thread! Between here and your family you should have a lot of useful information. If you have any questions just ask away! Question for you, how long did it take you to read all 108 pages?



I would say it took me about a week and a half to read through everything. I tend to read the thread during downtime at work. I felt that if I was going to be a contributor, I needed to know what had been going on previous to my post. Should be way easier to keep up to date now.


----------



## jmasgat

Not so much "inspirational" quotes (I'm not the cheerleader type), but rather something I struggle to achieve:

"Don't overthink it, don't underestimate it"  Basically, train, but don't stress out. Deal with things as they come up, and don't overthink--don't let yor brain run away and think the absolute worst.

Another thing I tell myself after maybe a bad training day, when my head is overthinking and I'm wondering how I will ever make it to the race is

"This is why you train"  Meaning--it takes time.  Don't expect your end result to occur mid-way through a training plan.  Don't worry if one day sucks and you can't do what you were supposed to do.

I'm a very pragmatic person!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> I have to wait 16 years. I can't imagine what the costs will be then.


By then:


----------



## Disney at Heart

Inspirational quote? "One more time!" Erk Russell



tigger536 said:


> I will look into the one on May 6! So far no race that weekend.   I will miss Victoria Bryant this time but I like that course.  I'm in Disney for SWDS. I will check out the Peach Jam too! I can always use a good PoT. Are you doing the Hotlanta Half or area 13.1? those are fun too!



I'm not doing either of those. DS and DIL have done Hotlanta, but I have not. My Atlanta races are limited since they all require 2 hour drives through heavy traffic! Other than Triple Peach, we try to stay north of the city. I-85 is such a mess right now. Also, since DH is so heavily into mountain trail races (that I don't do), our weekends are pretty full with his training and traveling to them--Table Rock, Lookout Mountain Stump Jump, Duncan Ridge, Ga Death Race, etc. And, yes, he has grown the shaggy beard to look more like a mountain man. LOL



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> All bets are off this year since we're having April weather in February. For those of you not in Georgia: average low this time of year should be approximately 35-37 degrees. Its been about 20 degrees above that.
> 
> Flowers and trees are about a month ahead of schedule.
> 
> Already fretting about my POT half in April in South Georgia. It might be 80 degrees. Corral Z, here I come!



Yep. Forsythia, daffodils, tulip trees, azeleas and even fruit trees all flowering. I'm curious about your South Georgia half since I am originally from near Savannah. Is it anywhere near there? We were down south moving furniture two weekends ago and it was 80 on Saturday! And humid, of course! 

@Jules76126 Welcome to The running thread. These people are awesome.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Gotta say, awesome QOTD!

If you have a little time, go on YouTube and search Billy Yang Films, Western Time.  It is a fantastic, and incredibly inspiring, running film about runner Sally McRae's 2014 race at Western States 100.  It is about 30 minutes, but so worth it!  He and Ethan Newberry (the Ginger Runner) both put out great running films.  

Don't blame me if you get stuck on YouTube for hours though!


----------



## BikeFan

Jules76126 said:


> Luckily, my husband is an avid runner and he is keeping both motivated and making sure *I don't push too hard too soon*. Looking forward to running a RD event one day soon.



That's really good advice!  Your husband may be a keeper!  

Enjoy the journey and run a RD event as soon as you can!  They're huge fun!


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> I have to wait 16 years. I can't imagine what the costs will be then.



I'm sure you'll have a good selection of "running" mates!


----------



## LSUlakes

Baloo in MI said:


> Gotta say, awesome QOTD!
> 
> If you have a little time, go on YouTube and search Billy Yang Films, Western Time.  It is a fantastic, and incredibly inspiring, running film about runner Sally McRae's 2014 race at Western States 100.  It is about 30 minutes, but so worth it!  He and Ethan Newberry (the Ginger Runner) both put out great running films.
> 
> Don't blame me if you get stuck on YouTube for hours though!



Off to youtube I go!!!


----------



## Kathymford

roxymama said:


> View attachment 221351 I've had this fortune cookie quote on my screen for probably at least 8 or 9 years.  I kind of forgot I put it there until this qotd.  The tape is in bad shape.  It helped me with work stuff but maybe I'll use it for running now too



I really like this quote! I think I need to put it on a white board at work. 



roxymama said:


> Red Alert!  The DL Half is PIXAR!!
> 
> Up Kid Race
> Incredibles 5k
> Monsters U 10k
> Toy Story half
> Challenge - Pixar theme



I'm super torn about this. I want ... nay ... NEED Pixar medals. But I don't know if a September run is going to fit into my work schedule ... UGH.

GOLD STAR FOR ME: Staying caught up with the thread two days in row. LOL.


----------



## bananabean

PCFriar80 said:


> I'm sure you'll have a good selection of "running" mates!



http://instantrimshot.com/


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Cheesy as hell, but I love this one.
"Clear eyes, full hearts, can't lose." - Coach Taylor, Friday Night Lights


----------



## LSUlakes

Watched the youtube clip and have to say I enjoyed it. 

Running news:
Shalane Flanagan withdraws from the Boston Marathon. Any other American female contenders in the field anyone know of?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Disney at Heart said:


> I'm curious about your South Georgia half since I am originally from near Savannah. Is it anywhere near there?



http://www.abac.edu/academics/schools/nursing/outreach/run-for-the-nurses

A little bit hilly (including a 3 mile uphill finish (ugh!))

https://www.plotaroute.com/routeprofile/355884

Only about 70 people. I haven't decided yet if I'm in or not.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I love this Chicago Marathon highlights video:





There's so much great imagery in this video:  The excited, nervous faces of the people in the corrals; the huge crowds of runners of all different ages, shapes, and races; so many great spectators lining the streets (especially all the kids giving out high-fives!), and; just the sheer spectacle of a big-city marathon.  I especially love the faces of the 'regular' runners as they cross the line, the looks of triumph and pure joy.  As much as I admire elite runners, I find as much inspiration seeing the average Joe and Jane Runner do something amazing they never thought they could.  That's the great thing about the marathon - you don't have to win the race to win _your _race!


----------



## DIS-OH

My inspirational quote is my close and extended family's medical history:  heart disease, heart attack/sudden death, high blood pressue, diabetes, stroke...

When the two next-oldest-to-me cousins developed diabetes in their late forties, I got serious about getting healthier.


----------



## pixarmom

roxymama said:


> Red Alert!  The DL Half is PIXAR!!
> 
> Up Kid Race
> Incredibles 5k
> Monsters U 10k
> Toy Story half
> Challenge - Pixar theme



And I am . . . speechless.  Wow.  I could write a book here regarding the reason for my screen name, but I'll summarize by saying it started with our boys' love of Toy Story.  And that's just the start of their (and my) pixar love.  The weekend of the DL half, we will just have returned from our summer vacation (which unfortunately is not to Newport Beach this year.)  I'm not ruling this out - half is still open!!!!



LSUfan4444 said:


> Better pics to come for sure down the road, but few days throughout the year can compare to the first ride on a new bike (sorry for the cycling reference in the running thread).  I'm one happy triathlete!!!




Love it!  Mine is a simple basic Trek Lexa, but I love it so much, so I know the excitement of a bike you love!  I'm just a sprint triathlete, but very excited that my favorite Iron Girl just announced its 2017 date today!

Injuries:  Knock on wood, just basic soreness but not even much of that either.  One exception was in 2014 when my knee hurt terribly.  First doctor said runner's knee and not to run for a month - possible surgery if it didn't feel better!  I was really sad and extremely stressed about my future running.  So I posted here, and @Ariel484 said I should consult a specialist, which was outstanding advice.  Specialist (sports medicine) identified it as IT band issues and within a week of foam rolling, stretches and gradual increase in mileage, I was back to normal!   I don't have those issues anymore, but if it starts to feel just a little tight, either stick or foam roller resolves it quickly!


----------



## michigandergirl

BikeFan said:


> ATTQOTD: I love this Chicago Marathon highlights video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's so much great imagery in this video:  The excited, nervous faces of the people in the corrals; the huge crowds of runners of all different ages, shapes, and races; so many great spectators lining the streets (especially all the kids giving out high-fives!), and; just the sheer spectacle of a big-city marathon.  I especially love the faces of the 'regular' runners as they cross the line, the looks of triumph and pure joy.  As much as I admire elite runners, I find as much inspiration seeing the average Joe and Jane Runner do something amazing they never thought they could.  That's the great thing about the marathon - you don't have to win the race to win _your _race!



I love this video! The Chicago marathon is on my bucket list. I'm bummed I totally forgot to enter the lottery for this year, but hopefully I can run it in 2018.


----------



## jmasgat

LSUlakes said:


> Watched the youtube clip and have to say I enjoyed it.
> 
> Running news:
> Shalane Flanagan withdraws from the Boston Marathon. Any other American female contenders in the field anyone know of?



Desi is still in, as far as I know.


----------



## croach

The Expert said:


> ATTQOTD: Cheesy as hell, but I love this one.
> "Clear eyes, full hearts, can't lose." - Coach Taylor, Friday Night Lights



Never cheesy - Coach Taylor is the best fictional coach ever.


----------



## Ariel484

@pixarmom yay! IT Band issues are the worst!


----------



## dmross

ATTQOTD: "If you have a body, you're an athlete."  Bill Bowerman.  I work with folks who have mobility issues.  The strength that people have to keep moving inspires and amazes me.  It's internal strength.  You never know what's going on inside someone's life that they have overcome to be where they are in a race.



LSUfan4444 said:


> Better pics to come for sure down the road, but few days throughout the year can compare to the first ride on a new bike (sorry for the cycling reference in the running thread).  I'm one happy triathlete!!!



Yeah, I bet they're all that pretty before... well, you know... before all that triathalon stuff.  We've got novices on the thread now and I hate to speak it aloud.  I'm a polite southern lady.

@DopeyBadger It's time for everybody to repost their names from Disboard on the Strava!  I'm seeing so many new people!  And why are we sharing shoe pictures with you now?  Is this a new thing?


----------



## DopeyBadger

dmross said:


> @DopeyBadger It's time for everybody to repost their names from Disboard on the Strava! I'm seeing so many new people! And why are we sharing shoe pictures with you now? Is this a new thing?



I'm William Blaser on Strava!  @huggybuff and @opusone both got a pair of the new Saucony Freedom ISOs.  They're a new to Saucony technology (Adidas has been doing it with Boost for a few years) that is suppose to be a new experience.  I haven't made my way over to the local store to try them for myself, but believe they may be the next big thing in my running shoe repertoire.  They seem to combine light weight, durable, cushioned, and flexibility into one shoe.  Maybe like a slightly bigger brother to the Kinvara.  So they were just teasing me with pictures.  Well @huggybuff did it unknowingly, but @opusone definitely called me out after he mentioned he wore them in another thread.  I'm just really excited to try them on to see if the hype matches the reality.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Jules76126 said:


> I finally made it through all 108 pages of this thread and that is an accomplishment in and of itself. I have been a lurker on these threads for awhile and I have to say I really appreciate that everyone here is so open to not only offering advice and encouragement that it is also given in a non-judgmental environment. It is very refreshing.
> 
> I was never a runner. I hated running and couldn't imagine ever running any type of road race. And then I married a guy whose whole family were serious runners. My brother-in-law has run Boston (we live in NE) and Chicago and my In-laws have all run many 5Ks. They are all currently training for a half in July. Needless to say, I was constantly asked when I was going to start running. Well last summer, I started the C25K app thinking that would be a good way to get into it. I was also taking Barre Classes at the time and really enjoyed having both a strength training and a Cardio exercise. I did pretty well throughout the summer and by Labor day could comfortable run a 5K in about 35 minutes. Well then fall hit and everything fell apart. My wedding consumed my day to day life, I went to Disney in November for my bachelorette and then our wedding was the weekend of New Years. Ironically, for someone who had never been "a runner" I really missed running.
> 
> That is when I decided that the year of 2017 would be the year of fitness. I have been mainly running on the treadmill due to the ice and snow that has hit the East Coast the last two weeks. I am very much looking forward to getting back outside. As far as goals go, I am hoping to run a few 5Ks this summer and then I would like to run a half that is offered this fall in my area. No commitment yet as I want to see how I feel this spring. Luckily, my husband is an avid runner and he is keeping both motivated and making sure I don't push too hard too soon. Looking forward to running a RD event one day soon.



Welcome.   I am missing running too.  It's been like 6 months and I am ready to get back into the groove!


----------



## keahgirl8

roxymama said:


> View attachment 221351 I've had this fortune cookie quote on my screen for probably at least 8 or 9 years.  I kind of forgot I put it there until this qotd.  The tape is in bad shape.  It helped me with work stuff but maybe I'll use it for running now too



I love this.  Thank you for posting it!



SarahDisney said:


> Can I do a story? This is a story that my father likes to tell, but I've only ever heard it from him, and I can't guarantee accuracy. Also, I don't tell the story very well.
> Once upon a time, the winner of the NYC marathon (I want to say it was Bill Rodgers, but I might be wrong) was told that the last person was finishing the race, 8 hours in. The winner took off his crown and gave it to the last place finisher, saying that this guy deserved it, because he would never be able to run for 8 hours.
> 
> I don't actually know if the story is true (because what is the winner still doing hanging around hours later?), but I like it because it's a reminder that even slower runners accomplish great things. Maybe I can't win a race, but there are people who can win races that can't run for 3 hours, which is something I can do. Some people can run far, some can run fast, some can run for a long time ... there are things that other people can do that you can't, but there are also things that you can do that many others can't. Each and every one of us is an accomplished runner just because we get up and try.
> 
> So ... that was my really long-winded answer to a great QOTD.



Very very true!  I have heard elite athletes say things like that before, and it always makes me smile.  I'm fairly certain that if I could finish a full marathon, it would take me at least 7 hours.



PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: So, I'm over 45, have a significant amount of scoliosis, and am a former ballerina who never took good care of her body, so yeah... "sore" is pretty much a daily thing. Thanks to continuing to rehearse/perform on pointe with a very bad sprain some 30 years ago, I have permanent damage to a peroneal tendon: that hurts some after every long run. Significant deterioration of cartilage in both knees = soreness after really long runs. Scoliosis leaves me with a difference in leg length, which makes my right hip hurt after fast runs, but even more so if I stretch it too much doing yoga. It's taken a couple years to realize this is just the daily norm for me and doesn't require rushing off to a doc, though I will see my chiropractor when things feel out of whack. Right now I'm dealing with inner shin pain that came about from taking time off after Dopey, then returning to running in different shoes; I know from past experience that the solution is to keep running, but not fast, and lots and lots of fascia release, massage, and stretching. I suspect if I had a day with no pain at all, I'd be very concerned that something was all sorts of wrong lol!
> 
> 
> YES! I don't go to a gym, and I don't use machines, but for me, strength training is crucial for injury prevention. I had been doing power yoga, Pilates and ballet for ST, but added some Jillian Michaels' workouts into the mix about 6 months ago... and I've never run stronger. I can't stand her and her workouts are HARD, but the results are amazing! It's all hand weights and body weight using combined movements that work multiple muscles groups at once: that seems to work much better for me than stationary, static weight training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do use lighter, more flexible shoes for speed work over short distances. I don't use different drops, though, due to a chronic ankle issue that requires a 10mm drop to avoid relapse. It's more about keeping the shoe weight light and the cushion to a minimum, for me.



I have a love/hate relationship with Jillian Michaels videos.  They are really hard, but in a good way.  She actually has great yoga videos as well.



PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: "You can hurt more than you ever thought possible, then continue until you discover that hurting isn't that big a deal." - Scott Jurek
> 
> So much from Scott Jurek's book, "Eat and Run" spoke to me, but especially this. I've been through some things in life that truly felt insurmountable, the emotional pain intolerable. And yet, I got through it. Physical exercise has always had that element for me - the ability to push through the hurt to accomplish a goal, whether in running or ballet - and I really believe that learning early on how to push through pain to reach the next step is what enabled me to weather the really awful things that took aim at my soul.



Beautiful.   Thank you for sharing.



roxymama said:


> At some point we were all "never a runner."
> I think a lot of us have been in the "missing it" camp during times of not-running too.
> Welcome!



True!  I was definitely in the "runs only when chased" group.  I thought I hated it.  I was wrong!  I definitely miss it when I'm not doing it, which has been too much for me in the last couple of years.



jmasgat said:


> Not so much "inspirational" quotes (I'm not the cheerleader type), but rather something I struggle to achieve:
> 
> "Don't overthink it, don't underestimate it"  Basically, train, but don't stress out. Deal with things as they come up, and don't overthink--don't let yor brain run away and think the absolute worst.
> 
> Another thing I tell myself after maybe a bad training day, when my head is overthinking and I'm wondering how I will ever make it to the race is
> 
> "This is why you train"  Meaning--it takes time.  Don't expect your end result to occur mid-way through a training plan.  Don't worry if one day sucks and you can't do what you were supposed to do.
> 
> I'm a very pragmatic person!



These are good ones!  I remember I was beyond nervous before my first half.  I had to say a little prayer, "I trust my training, I trust myself, and I trust You."  At the end of the day, that's all I can do.



LSUlakes said:


> Watched the youtube clip and have to say I enjoyed it.
> 
> Running news:
> Shalane Flanagan withdraws from the Boston Marathon. Any other American female contenders in the field anyone know of?



Oh no!  That makes me sad.  Is she still injured?


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD:


----------



## ZellyB

Welcome to the thread @Jules76126


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post a inspirational/motivational quote, picture, or video that is running related. Tell us what that piece means to you?



A little late ... but I've got two!!

*Inspirational/Motivational Quote:*
“There will be days you don’t think you can run a marathon. There will be a lifetime of knowing you have.”

*Motivational Video:*
"Last" by Nike
"If you look up the word 'marathon', it will tell you the first person who ran 26.2 miles died. HE DIED. And he was a RUNNER. You are NOT a runner. You are especially NOT a marathon runner. But at the end of this? You will be."


----------



## LadyDi13

BikeFan said:


> ATTQOTD: I love this Chicago Marathon highlights video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's so much great imagery in this video:  The excited, nervous faces of the people in the corrals; the huge crowds of runners of all different ages, shapes, and races; so many great spectators lining the streets (especially all the kids giving out high-fives!), and; just the sheer spectacle of a big-city marathon.  I especially love the faces of the 'regular' runners as they cross the line, the looks of triumph and pure joy.  As much as I admire elite runners, I find as much inspiration seeing the average Joe and Jane Runner do something amazing they never thought they could.  That's the great thing about the marathon - you don't have to win the race to win _your _race!



Love the video! When I first started running I would watch Spirit of the Marathon (centered around runners in the Chicago Marathon) while cross training. I haven't seen the second one, I wonder if it's near as good.

ATTQOTD:
The inspirational poem "Don't Quit" is what runs through my head when I need extra motivation. We had to memorize a poem in middle school and recite it for the class and it has stuck with me since then. Now if only I would take that advise, I probably wouldn't have to think about soreness vs. injury. I find whenever I start back up after a hiatus I deal with soreness. I have run through a few injuries including a high hamstring strain and don't recommend it. Fortunately the strength training we have been doing has helped eliminate a number of sore spots.


----------



## KSellers88

Does anyone have any good tips to train myself not to be a heel striker? There is way too much information on the internet, and I would love to hear what has actually worked for people. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

croach said:


> A day late for President's Day but I just saw this on twitter. So much going on here.  And no this isn't also the ATTQOTD.
> 
> View attachment 221352



Now there's a dream job, "Secret Service Presidential Running Detail".  Well maybe 4 years from now...



bcarey2k said:


> Thread hi-jack alert!
> 
> Question for multi distance folks!
> 
> Hitting my first sprint triathlon in a few months.  I've always been about distance, not necessarily speed.  Now I find myself thinking just the opposite for these 'short' races.
> 
> Do folks use speed shoes vs distance shoes and *bonus question* do you find value in a different configuration (lower drop, etc)?
> 
> Brian
> 
> (Now back to your original thread)



I actually use the same shoes for a Sprint all the way up to a full Ironman, New Balance Zantes.  They are a relatively low drop shoe at 6mm yet they are well-cushioned with Fresh Foam while still being nice and light (right around 9oz for my size 10.5's).  The only difference for me between distances is the socks/no socks decision...I will go sockless for a Sprint, Olympic and even Long Course (15K run), but once I get up to a Half Ironman I will take the time to pull on a pair of socks for the run.  For open running races I will wear flats (NB 1400) for up to a half marathon, and I have considered flats for a full marathon as well just haven't worn them.  If I was shooting for a sub-3 marathon I would wear flats, but if I'm out there any longer than that I wouldn't want to sacrifice comfort for weight/speed.


----------



## LSUlakes

keahgirl8 said:


> Oh no! That makes me sad. Is she still injured?



From what I have read this injury is related to training in snow and the TM. She apparently does not run on either much. She was feeling something in her back and originally thought it was not a major issue after seeing a Dr, but after taking a flight to Japan for a half marathon she was not doing so well. She did not run the race and flew back to find out she has a fracture of some bone in her lower back. So, she's out for a while.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *At some point or another it's going to happen to all of us. Forgetting to start our GPS watch! Have you done it before? How far into your run before you realized you forgot to hit start? Did you count the miles and manually input them into your tracking method or restart the run?

ATTQOTD: I've done it before, but usually only get about .25 miles before I realized I did not hit start. Last night I was running on the TM, so I dont check my watch until I hear it beep for the first mile. Well I hit a mile on the TM and wanted to see why I did not hear anything, and then the punch to gut! It's waiting for me to hit start!!! I decided to input one mile manually on Garmin after I finished the whole run. If it would have been just a .25 miles I would have just started over and not worry about it, but a mile was not something I wanted to pretend did not happen. lol


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At some point or another it's going to happen to all of us. Forgetting to start our GPS watch! Have you done it before? How far into your run before you realized you forgot to hit start? Did you count the miles and manually input them into your tracking method or restart the run?



I use 1/4-mile auto-laps on my Garmin, so that's as far as I've ever gotten without realizing I didn't start the run.  I start just about every run from my house, so I know exactly when I should be getting that first lap notification.  At that point, I just hit start and continue the run as planned.  I will go in and add the extra 1/4-mile to my training tracking spreadsheet, but won't do anything beyond that.


----------



## ZellyB

KSellers88 said:


> Does anyone have any good tips to train myself not to be a heel striker? There is way too much information on the internet, and I would love to hear what has actually worked for people. Thanks in advance!



There's more and more information out there that says it's not necessarily bad to be a heel striker if that is your natural stride.  Some information says forcing yourself into a different gait can cause more harm than good.  That said, I spent some time training one year doing a lot of stair running.  I mostly was doing it just for some different type of training, but I do feel like it more naturally changed my gait to a mid-foot strike (and was beneficial to running hills).


----------



## croach

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Now there's a dream job, "Secret Service Presidential Running Detail".  Well maybe 4 years from now...



Yeah I'm not sure I want to be running with a "Trump Advance Team" t-shirt.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I've also never got any significant distance without realizing it and I bet I've only done it once or twice.  Since I run intervals, I rely on the watch to signal pace change, so I catch on pretty quick if I didn't start it.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At some point or another it's going to happen to all of us. Forgetting to start our GPS watch! Have you done it before? How far into your run before you realized you forgot to hit start? Did you count the miles and manually input them into your tracking method or restart the run?



I would run back to the beginning of my route and start all over.  Kidding.  I would just press start and keep running, no big deal.  I might comment in Strava that I forgot to start my watch, but I wouldn't bother adding the additional mileage.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At some point or another it's going to happen to all of us. Forgetting to start our GPS watch! Have you done it before? How far into your run before you realized you forgot to hit start? Did you count the miles and manually input them into your tracking method or restart the run?


Well I've done this but I would just estimate how much I've already done and add that on the end. I pretty much run the same route all the time so I know by now how long it is. I don't know what I would do if I didn't know my route.


----------



## BikeFan

ZellyB said:


> There's more and more information out there that says it's not necessarily bad to be a heel striker if that is your natural stride.  Some information says forcing yourself into a different gait can cause more harm than good.  That said, I spent some time training one year doing a lot of stair running.  I mostly was doing it just for some different type of training, but I do feel like it more naturally changed my gait to a mid-foot strike (and was beneficial to running hills).



I agree with this - not everyone's stride is the same, and that's OK.  There's nothing wrong with variance in running style.  I'd only worry about fixing your stride if it was resulting in injury or was grossly inefficient - too much wasted energy.


----------



## FFigawi

KSellers88 said:


> Does anyone have any good tips to train myself not to be a heel striker? There is way too much information on the internet, and I would love to hear what has actually worked for people. Thanks in advance!



Trying to change your natural gait and stride can be tricky if it currently works and you're not being injured frequently. That said, if you do want to shift somewhat forward to relieve some pressure on your knees, use Vibrams or NB Minimus for short runs. With flat shoes, you can't help but to land more on your midfoot. By using them on short runs and building time on them gradually, you can train your body to land forward of your heel. I'd still caution against trying to make a permanent shift if your natural gait isn't causing you problems. Use the flat shoes to help teach your body how to land away from your heel, but don't force it all the time.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At some point or another it's going to happen to all of us. Forgetting to start our GPS watch! Have you done it before? How far into your run before you realized you forgot to hit start? Did you count the miles and manually input them into your tracking method or restart the run?



A few weeks ago on my long run I was stopped at a long stoplight and paused my garmin, well of course I forgot to press start again and only noticed it when I looked down a good half mile later and saw it was still paused! I started it and let it be, I was irritated but it wasn't going to make or break me, still did the miles and since I am not sharing those with anyone I just left it as is. I think that is the only time I did that though, which is pretty good for me since I tend to zone out on long runs!


----------



## JulieODC

I did it last week and added a 1/2 mile on to my total!


----------



## cburnett11

LadyDi13 said:


> Love the video! When I first started running I would watch Spirit of the Marathon (centered around runners in the Chicago Marathon) while cross training. I haven't seen the second one, I wonder if it's near as good.



I liked the first one better (partially because I'd already signed up for Chicago when I watched it), but the second one is definitely worth watching.  It takes place in Rome and also follows a handful of runners through their journeys.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  More times than I'd like to admit.  But I did have one race that sticks out in my head that was a total timer fail.  It was pre-watch owning so was my phone app. I went and dug up this from an old race recap for the Chicago women's half marathon weekend 5k.

I did one dumb thing. I set my Nike app up for 3.11 miles to alert me every .25 mile of my pace (in an effort to stay consistent and get in under 30 if possible.) But I must have accidentally hit start like 10 minutes before we ran because when i went to hit start as we were walking briskly to the start with the group...I realized it thought I had been "running" that whole time and had switched me into some kind of treadmill/unsynced to GPS mode. DOH! Me and apps...why do we get along so well out in the neighborhood but fail so hard during races???
I fell into the best rythym right behind the 2:00 half pace group which my math told me would be close to 9 but still over 9. Hey and I was right...yay math brain.
By this point I had been fiddling with my app while running and got it working but I would forever be .25 miles behind my real distance for the rest of the race. Which about half way through I realized was a bit of a blessing. A) When the lady in my ears said I had a mile to go, I knew I only had .75 of a mile, etc etc. and B) I didn't actually know what my final time would be and so instead of getting discouraged at the end that I may not make my 29:59 goal...because I really was very close...instead I just kept trying to stay on pace instead of fixating on "time."

I finished in 29:56 which was my very first sub-30 5k and I’m thinking it probably had at least something to do with my dumb app mistake.  It also had a lot to do with me begging my husband for a garmin watch for christmas/birthday/etc.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

@KSellers88 
I agree with those who said to be cautious - If you wish to try it, the first step is the switch to a zero drop shoe. If you have a high drop shoe, switch to something in the middle before going all the way to zero drop. And only very gradually run in zero drops, starting with .25 miles and then ramping up. Even if you have no pain, gradually build up the mileage. As explained up-thread, these shoes force you to land mid-foot. Jus by wearing them, you will become a mid-foot striker.

Unless you plan to witch to a gazelle running stride and run sub-6 minute miles, there is no *need* to switch from heel strike. But a switch to a mid-foot strike, if done gradually, will help you get faster since you are less likely to brake while running. In other words, just the landing can result in faster times without changing anything else, or expending any more energy. So there is a benefit. You just have to ask yourself if the risk is worth the reward for you. 

You may be asking, what risk? Well, if you have no injuries as a heel striker, the same may not be the case as a mid-foot striker. Changing anything when you take thousands of steps/mile over the course of many miles can result in injury. Even if implemented perfectly, you could end up more injury prone.

Good luck in your journey!


----------



## WhereInFlorida

croach said:


> Yeah I'm not sure I want to be running with a "Trump Advance Team" t-shirt.



So many things in this picture.  Everyone wearing cotton shirts, even one running in collared shirt.  The guy without the shirt with the shirt (who is probably a runner because he took off the cotton shirt) with the walkie-talkie and gold watch.  And the "Carter Advance Team" tee that appears to be a size or 2 too small for the person.  

Now if someone can Photoshop Mickey running in to tackle the President it would an epic picture.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At some point or another it's going to happen to all of us. Forgetting to start our GPS watch! Have you done it before? How far into your run before you realized you forgot to hit start? Did you count the miles and manually input them into your tracking method or restart the run?


I have done it a few times, always catch it very early and just run until my Garmin tells me that I have reached my goal distance for the day, meaning that I run further. 

What really annoys me - I have stopped my Garmin a few times when in the middle of my run by accident. I have just hit the wrong button and stopped the run. Since I don't check my pace or heart rate in the middle of runs, I might go miles before noticing. I then restart my Garmin and have to manually enter the missed miles in my logs and estimate my totals for the run. 

Worse yet - I have had my battery die in the middle of long runs because I failed to recharge.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

WhereInFlorida said:


> So many things in this picture.  Everyone wearing cotton shirts, even one running in collared shirt.  The guy without the shirt with the shirt (who is probably a runner because he took off the cotton shirt) with the walkie-talkie and gold watch.  And the "Carter Advance Team" tee that appears to be a size or 2 too small for the person.
> 
> Now if someone can Photoshop Mickey running in to tackle the President it would an epic picture.


Assuming the picture is as old as it looks, everyone ran in cotton back then. Your choices were cotton and cotton for tee shirts back then.


----------



## roxymama

Sub-QOTD: Do you all hit pause (or autopause) at stoplights or do you keep your timer running?  Lately I've just been letting it run because I figure that mimics character stops??  But I dunno what is best for training purposes. Luckily my normal routes only have a couple of lights.


----------



## Chaitali

I've forgotten to start my watch a couple times but I usually notice in a couple minutes.  Like someone else said, I use the watch for intervals too so I would notice fairly early since the interval alarm would not go off.  My first half marathon, I forgot to charge my garmin in advance and it died around mile 11.  That was a little disappointing but at least I had the official race result 

On the sub question, I do hit pause at the traffic lights and other pauses.  But you're right, in a race all pauses would count so perhaps it would make more sense not to pause the watch.  I usually try not to stop during goal races though.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At some point or another it's going to happen to all of us. Forgetting to start our GPS watch! Have you done it before? How far into your run before you realized you forgot to hit start? Did you count the miles and manually input them into your tracking method or restart the run?



I actually don't think I've done this yet. I think it's because I always walk a little as a warm up before I start running, and I don't switch from walking to running until I've started my GPS.
If I did forget to hit start, I'd probably notice it fairly early, partly because of my intervals, but mostly because sometimes I just like checking my watch every 15 seconds. I'd probably just push start when I notice it and then not care that I was running before the watch started.



roxymama said:


> Sub-QOTD: Do you all hit pause (or autopause) at stoplights or do you keep your timer running?  Lately I've just been letting it run because I figure that mimics character stops??  But I dunno what is best for training purposes. Luckily my normal routes only have a couple of lights.



Sometimes I hit pause, sometimes I don't. If I just missed the light and I think I'm going to be waiting a while, I hit pause (or just run up and down the block a bit). If the light's about to change, I don't bother hitting pause. If it's somewhere in the middle, it depends on my mood.
But I'm also someone who doesn't worry about pace much. If I was really tracking my pace, I'd definitely pause because I wouldn't want the waiting for the light to mess up my pace.
The exception to all of this is if I'm doing a "race simulation" (which I do before races sometimes if I'm nervous) - then there's no pausing for anything, because I wouldn't pause for anything during a race.


----------



## croach

roxymama said:


> Sub-QOTD: Do you all hit pause (or autopause) at stoplights or do you keep your timer running?  Lately I've just been letting it run because I figure that mimics character stops??  But I dunno what is best for training purposes. Luckily my normal routes only have a couple of lights.



If it looks like I'll there for a few seconds I'll usually stop my watch just because there is that part of me that doesn't want it to count against me. Like I'm judged on my training paces. 

Sub sub QOTD - do you run in place at the stoplight or just wait impatiently while glaring at the light?


----------



## SarahDisney

croach said:


> Sub sub QOTD - do you run in place at the stoplight or just wait impatiently while glaring at the light?



Depends on my mood. I usually both run in place and glare, but occasionally I'll only do one of the two.


----------



## roxymama

croach said:


> Sub sub QOTD - do you run in place at the stoplight or just wait impatiently while glaring at the light?



I'm usually a glarer...but I probably should be a jogger since I've had issues lately getting my legs moving again after too long of a stop.

Also Sub sub sub QOTD:  Do you jog in place in character lines at rundisney races or just stand there.  Or both?  What do you see other people doing?


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I don't normally forget to start my watch for runs... only once has it happened that I didn't get my watch started right at the start of a run/race.  Usually it is just my HRM that I forget to power on, because I use one of the Scosche armband ones not one built into my watch, and apparently the Garmin will not record the HR when you turn on the HRM after you start an activity, even though it will say the HRM is connected.  One thing that is kind of related that annoys me, is I forget to STOP my watch sometimes at lights and that screws up my already-slow-as-a-turtle pace.  I have thought about turning on the auto-pause, but I'm afraid it will not know I'm moving sometimes if I'm walking.

I do forget to start my watch sometimes at the start of spin class, because I get all set up and then we are usually peddling and gabbing and stuff and then class will start and I'll forget to hit the button.  RPM is a 7 song class, and if I forget to start usually I realize it around the changeover to track 2. In that case I make note of the time on the bike's timer and let the watch run for that amount of time during the cooldown so that the time will be right.  The HR will be off a little, but at least the activity will be the right length.   The reason I bring my watch to spin instead of just manually creating the activity in Strava from the bike computer is so that I can see my HR.  My armband does not sync up with the bike computer for whatever reason (I think it should, because it's both bluetooth and ANT+, I know the bike computer doesn't do bluetooth, but I thought ANT+ was the standard... I haven't looked into it really though since it's just as easy to toss both the watch and the strap into my bag as it is to just toss the strap) so I fasten the watch to the handlebars so I can watch my HR and since I've already got the watch there for that, it's just as easy to use it to track the activity so I don't have to do much more than edit it in Strava from a run to a ride after I get home. 

My one running "I didn't get my watch started" story... last summer, I ran the Old Port HM and the weather was bad and parking was a mess and the bag check was an even bigger mess.  I had pre-rented a mobile locker, but it was the same line to pick up your keys for the locker as it was for people wanting to do race day locker rental and also the normal free bag check.  I was in the line SO LONG before someone finally started coming through and saying all the lockers were rented and asking for people who had already rented them to come to the front.  I don't know why they didn't just have a separate line to start with for people picking up keys or wanting to rent!  Anyway, by the time I got my stuff put into the locker and made my way to the corrals, it was only a couple minutes before wave 1 start (I was in wave 2).  The free bag check line was still super long, I don't know how any of those people made it on time.  I was in the portapotty desperately trying to get my business done when the cannon went off for the first wave.  I was not expecting a cannon start, that scared the crap out of me.   And I knew I only had a few minutes to get out.  Using the portapotty as a lady in a sparkle skirt with stuff all stuffed in the pockets is a precarious activity to start with, you don't want stuff falling out of your pockets, and you don't want your skirt to touch any of the grody things in the portapotty, and you don't want yourself to touch any of the grody things in the portapotty, then add that balancing act to trying to rush to get out of there in the 5 minutes you have before your wave start!  I did make it out with about 1 minute to spare, but as the cannon for my wave went off, and I went to turn on my watch, I realized that duh, I was an hour from home, and I should have turned the watch on earlier to get the new satellites.  It took a couple hundred yards past the start line for it to finish acquiring the new satellites and get started.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

KSellers88 said:


> Does anyone have any good tips to train myself not to be a heel striker? There is way too much information on the internet, and I would love to hear what has actually worked for people. Thanks in advance!



As others have mentioned, it may not be a worthwhile pursuit, contrary to A LOT of what you read. For example, I ran across an article that mentioned that fore-foot striking only became more efficient at certain speeds... like Boston qualifying speeds. Slower runners were more efficient with a heel strike. (Link) Unfortunately, it seems almost all the advice online about form are for the light, long-legged, and perpetually young , but there is nothing for the 9 minute-and-less milers out there. But even some of the worlds best touch with their heel first (Meb), but they don't allow all their weight on compress on their heel.

So instead of thinking about the strike, you might want to think first about _breaking, _which you can still do landing on your mid or forefoot. You want to think about pulling the ground under you, so that when your foot does land, it is just starting to move back toward you. Get a friend to film you in slow motion, and look at what happens when you land. (Most phones can do this now, thankfully!) If it looks like you're supporting your weight while your foot is still in front of you, you're breaking. That slows you down, and puts force through your knee, which is bad. But if it looks like you're sliding over your feet, and you're not supported until the foot is under you, the force is held more at your hip, and that's good

So, to make a long story short, avoid breaking, work to glide over the ground (at any speed), but don't worry so much about the heels.


----------



## croach

roxymama said:


> I'm usually a glarer...but I probably should be a jogger since I've had issues lately getting my legs moving again after too long of a stop.
> 
> Also Sub sub sub QOTD:  Do you jog in place in character lines at rundisney races or just stand there.  Or both?  What do you see other people doing?



Just stand there hoping that I didn't arrive at the character's break time. Most people are just standing too.


----------



## LSUlakes

roxymama said:


> Sub-QOTD: Do you all hit pause (or autopause) at stoplights or do you keep your timer running?  Lately I've just been letting it run because I figure that mimics character stops??  But I dunno what is best for training purposes. Luckily my normal routes only have a couple of lights.



At first I used the Auto Pause, but once i realized that it took forever to stop/start i switched to the manual method. I always stop the watch for lights and restroom breaks, unless of course they happen during a race. 



croach said:


> If it looks like I'll there for a few seconds I'll usually stop my watch just because there is that part of me that doesn't want it to count against me. Like I'm judged on my training paces.
> 
> Sub sub QOTD - do you run in place at the stoplight or just wait impatiently while glaring at the light?


I stop and just look around waiting for the light to change. Runners World did a little thing on this a while back. Click here for link to article/video clip.


----------



## Miranda

Oops, I replied before I saw someone else had already made a sub-QOTD about the pause.   I do use pause, but not auto-pause yet because I'm worried about it not knowing I'm moving when I am moving... maybe I'll give it a try at tonight's group run.  It's the group runs where I forget to hit it.  When I am running solo, I never ever forget to pause it when it is time to stop moving (stoplights, stop to get water, stop to eat a gel), but with the group runs, I'm not always the one in charge of stopping to hit the cross button or deciding when to just sprint to cross the road, so it throws me off and I forget to pause it at all.

I pause when I'm training because in a real race I am not going to be stopping moving forward (I run a lot more regular races than Disney races, but even my Disney races I didn't stop for any character stops).  The one exception to stopping during races is at water stops, I do sometimes stop by the trash can to finish drinking my water/gatorade so I can toss the cups.  I'm really bad about drinking on the move, and if I'm going to walk and drink, I can just stop by the trash can to finish up and throw the cups in.  I'm not going to win any awards, so at least I can take a few seconds and get my cups into the actual trashcan.   I don't know why I care so much about getting my trash into the trash, it's not like I'm saving them any work when there's hundreds of other cups all on the ground... it's just a thing of mine that if there's a trash bin available, I'll get my trash into it.


----------



## Miranda

LSUlakes said:


> At first I used the Auto Pause, but once i realized that it took forever to stop/start i switched to the manual method. I always stop the watch for lights and restroom breaks, unless of course they happen during a race.


Hrm, or maybe I won't try it?  I didn't realize it took a long time to detect the stopping and starting.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: It's happened to me several times, usually on the treadmill.  Usually I think I had started it, but look down and find I hadn't.  I've even done it during races! It's pretty frustrating since I'm OCD about logging my miles (and especially hate when I have less miles than I ran), but it's really rough during races since it screws up my pace and have to guesstimate where I am in the race.  If it's more than half a mile during a regular run, I'll manually add the mileage, but I'll leave it alone for races.

I've also forgotten my watch a few times, so I'll use runkeeper instead (actually always use runkeeper during my runs as well as garmin). Now if I forget my phone and it's just me and my thoughts .... noooooooo!

Just want to add that my garmin ALWAYS gives me less mileage than mile markers, even during races!  Unless I'm running crazy tangents ....  Usually have to add at least 0.25 to my runs to get the "correct" miles.

Sub-ATTQOTD: I pause for stop lights, but not for character stops because I'm too hyped and forget and usually the line is only 3-5 people long anyways.

Sub-sub-ATTQOTD: glare impatiently ... the best is when it's you and the same cars at every stop light.


----------



## LSUlakes

For the final week in February we have the following folks with races this weekend:

24 - @asheleycs  - Disney Princess 5k (NG / N/A)
24 - @jele30  - Disney Princess 5k (NG / N/A)
24 - @The Expert  - Disney Princess 5K (NG /N/A)
24 - @KSellers88  - Disney Princess 5k (NG / N/A)
24 - @tigger536  - Disney Princess 5k (NG / N/A)
24 - @bananabean  - Disney Princess 5k (NG / N/A)
25 - @Keels  - Cowtown 5k (NG / N/A) Challenge
25 - bananabean - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
25 - tigger536 - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
25 - jele30 - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
25 - @MommaoffherRocker - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
25 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis  - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
25 - @asheleycs  - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A) GSC
25 - @DIS-OH  - Disney Princess 10k (1:05:00 / N/A)
25 - The Expert - Disney Princess 10K (NG /N/A) GSC
25 - @Chasing Dopey - Disney Princess 10K (NG /N/A) GSC
25 - ksellers88 - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
25 - @daisyamy  - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A) GSC
25 - @mrsgryphon  - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
25 - @SunDial  - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
25 - @dmross  - Swamp Rabbit Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
26 - SunDial - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / NA) GSC
26 - mrsgryphon - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A) GSC
26 - tigger536 - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
26 - daisyamy - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A) GSC
26 - @dmross  - Disney Princess Half Marathon (2:23:00 / N/A)
26 - asheleycs - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A) GSC
26 - DIS-OH - Disney Princess Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
26 - The Expert - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG /N/A) GSC
26 - Chasing Dopey - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG /N/A) GSC
26 - @JulieODC  - Disney Princess Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
26 - @run.minnie.miles  - Disney Princess Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
26 - ksellers88 - Disncey Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
26 - bananabean - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A) GSC
26 - @Baloo in MI - Portage Winter Blast Half Marathon (1:49:59 / N/A)
26 - @kleph  - The Cowtown Marathon (NG / N/A)
26 - Kells - Cowtown Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Challenge
26 - @SarahDisney  - NYCRUNS Central Park Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
26 - @BikeFan - Colonial Half Marathon (1:39:59 / N/A)
26 - @GollyGadget - Chili Chase 4 Miler (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to everyone this weekend and safe travels to your destination! If you would like to revise your goal or need to make a change, just let me know. If I somehow left of your name from the list or you would like to be added to the list let me know and I will add you to it! Good luck!


----------



## Chaitali

Yeah, I had that same issue with the auto-pause function and stopped using it.


----------



## LSUlakes

Miranda said:


> Hrm, or maybe I won't try it?  I didn't realize it took a long time to detect the stopping and starting.



That was also with a older Garmin model, so maybe the new ones are better. I just havent tried it again because I am a creature of habit. lol


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Good timing on the QOTD-I just did this last night. I took my first step and realized I left my watch on the counter, so quickly ran up to get it.


----------



## KSellers88

@ZellyB @BikeFan @FFigawi @BuckeyeBama and @Chasing Dopey thank you all so much for the advice! I would not say it has caused injury per say, but I have really bad knees anyway so I am trying to avoid messing them up even more. Based on your description, I am definitely breaking. I went and got fitted for running shoes Monday and they filmed me and showed me in slow motion and it was exactly as you had described. I hope to gradually work down to a zero drop shoe and will start out with short distances in them, as well as some exercises I found online along with trying stair running. My pain is normally always in my knees, hips, IT band and quad, and after watching that video I can understand why. I appreciate all the feedback!


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> Best of luck to everyone this weekend and safe travels to your destination! If you would like to revise your goal or need to make a change, just let me know. If I somehow left of your name from the list or you would like to be added to the list let me know and I will add you to it! Good luck!



Happy running to all, and I have a late addition, thanks to some peer pressure from folks in my running club!

26 - BikeFan - Colonial Half Marathon - (1:39:59/???)

It's to support track and cross country programs at my old school, William & Mary, and it's got a rare afternoon start (I get to sleep in!!), so I really have no excuse not to run it!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

KSellers88 said:


> @ZellyB @BikeFan @FFigawi @BuckeyeBama and @Chasing Dopey thank you all so much for the advice! I would not say it has caused injury per say, but I have really bad knees anyway so I am trying to avoid messing them up even more. Based on your description, I am definitely breaking. I went and got fitted for running shoes Monday and they filmed me and showed me in slow motion and it was exactly as you had described. I hope to gradually work down to a zero drop shoe and will start out with short distances in them, as well as some exercises I found online along with trying stair running. My pain is normally always in my knees, hips, IT band and quad, and after watching that video I can understand why. I appreciate all the feedback!



Don't forget to periodically film your running as you transition! The one piece of actual form advice I can offer for knees that's independent of heel strike is checking your cadence. Shorter, quicker strides help me a lot.

Good luck!


----------



## dmross

LSUlakes said:


> For the final week in February we have the following folks with races this weekend:
> 
> 24 - @asheleycs  - Disney Princess 5k (NG / N/A)
> 24 - @jele30  - Disney Princess 5k (NG / N/A)
> 24 - @The Expert  - Disney Princess 5K (NG /N/A)
> 24 - @KSellers88  - Disney Princess 5k (NG / N/A)
> 24 - @tigger536  - Disney Princess 5k (NG / N/A)
> 24 - @bananabean  - Disney Princess 5k (NG / N/A)
> 25 - @Keels  - Cowtown 5k (NG / N/A) Challenge
> 25 - bananabean - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
> 25 - tigger536 - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
> 25 - jele30 - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
> 25 - @MommaoffherRocker - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
> 25 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis  - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
> 25 - @asheleycs  - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A) GSC
> 25 - @DIS-OH  - Disney Princess 10k (1:05:00 / N/A)
> 25 - The Expert - Disney Princess 10K (NG /N/A) GSC
> 25 - @Chasing Dopey - Disney Princess 10K (NG /N/A) GSC
> 25 - ksellers88 - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
> 25 - @daisyamy  - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A) GSC
> 25 - @mrsgryphon  - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
> 25 - @SunDial  - Disney Princess 10k (NG / N/A)
> 26 - SunDial - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / NA) GSC
> 26 - mrsgryphon - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A) GSC
> 26 - tigger536 - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 26 - daisyamy - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A) GSC
> 26 - @dmross  - Disney Princess Half Marathon (2:23:00 / N/A)
> 26 - asheleycs - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A) GSC
> 26 - DIS-OH - Disney Princess Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 26 - The Expert - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG /N/A) GSC
> 26 - Chasing Dopey - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG /N/A) GSC
> 26 - @JulieODC  - Disney Princess Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
> 26 - @run.minnie.miles  - Disney Princess Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
> 26 - ksellers88 - Disncey Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 26 - bananabean - Disney Princess Half Marathon (NG / N/A) GSC
> 26 - @Baloo in MI - Portage Winter Blast Half Marathon (1:49:59 / N/A)
> 26 - @kleph  - The Cowtown Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 26 - Kells - Cowtown Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Challenge
> 26 - @SarahDisney  - NYCRUNS Central Park Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone this weekend and safe travels to your destination! If you would like to revise your goal or need to make a change, just let me know. If I somehow left of your name from the list or you would like to be added to the list let me know and I will add you to it! Good luck!



Though I'd love to be at Princess, my half this weekend is on Saturday, the Swamp Rabbit Half in Greenville, SC.  Look at the elevation map: Wheeeeeeee!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I can remember to start the Garmin, but during races I always seem to forget to stop it once I've crossed the finish line.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I have never not started my Garmin as that is how I start all my runs, by pushing the start button. What annoys me is when I forget to push stop when I am done! I have done this at numerous races and I usually remember a minute or two after I have crossed the finish line. I know I get the official time but I always screen shot my Garmin results for a folder I keep to show improvements, etc.

Sub QOTD: I turned off the auto pause when someone on here mentioned it months back, about getting a true sense of your pace for races, unless you plan on pausing it for all potty and character stops, etc. It does make me run my next few miles faster as I don't want that long mile with the stops to mess up my average pace, lol.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Sub-QOTD: Do you all hit pause (or autopause) at stoplights or do you keep your timer running?  Lately I've just been letting it run because I figure that mimics character stops??  But I dunno what is best for training purposes. Luckily my normal routes only have a couple of lights.



I always auto pause during training and never auto pause during a race. Switching my watch to race mode and fixing all the settings is part of my pre-race checklist.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: I can remember to start the Garmin, but during races I always seem to forget to stop it once I've crossed the finish line.


This happens to me far too often.


----------



## FFigawi

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: I can remember to start the Garmin, but during races I always seem to forget to stop it once I've crossed the finish line.



Helpful hint: when you do stop your watch at the end of a race, do it 2-3 strides past the timing mats. If you do it right at the mat and your watch is close to your bib & the timing mat (i.e., in front of your chest/bib), the mat might not read you crossing and you can end up with no time. This happened to me at Disney in 2015, and after I sorted it out with Track Shack by using the race video, they told me it happens fairly frequently.


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: I've never forgotten to start my app but it did have this lovely feature for a while that if I put my phone away before the 3 sec countdown finished it wouldn't start tracking. I run the same routes pretty frequently so I'd notice once I missed the .25 mi update. At that point I'd just get out my phone and continue on. 

The routes I run don't have many stoplights. In fact, I can only think of one but I don't come anywhere near it until I'm running 10+ mi on that trail. On the other had, I do occasionally have to stop for my dog to take care of some business. At which point I just glare at her and let my app auto pause. I haven't noticed much delay in the start/stop and I don't usually race with my dog.

Late race addition for me as well. Just signed up yesterday since the weather has been so unseasonably warm around here. Of course, winter is supposed to return on Saturday but I'll survive. 

26 - GollyGadget - Chili Chase (4 mi) - (NG/NA)


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD:  At the Disney Marathon this year, I forgot to turn off my watch after crossing the finish line.  I didn't realize it until I got back to my car and when I looked down at my watch it said 27.5 miles!  Not too good for the pace since I was walking around recovering from the run and stretching.


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> Sub-QOTD: Do you all hit pause (or autopause) at stoplights or do you keep your timer running?  Lately I've just been letting it run because I figure that mimics character stops??  But I dunno what is best for training purposes. Luckily my normal routes only have a couple of lights.



I never pause mine during training runs or races.  It's just going to be what it's going to be. 



croach said:


> If it looks like I'll there for a few seconds I'll usually stop my watch just because there is that part of me that doesn't want it to count against me. Like I'm judged on my training paces.
> 
> Sub sub QOTD - do you run in place at the stoplight or just wait impatiently while glaring at the light?



I don't run in place.  I just stand there - and rarely glare because most of the time I'm happy enough for the short break.  



roxymama said:


> I'm usually a glarer...but I probably should be a jogger since I've had issues lately getting my legs moving again after too long of a stop.
> 
> Also Sub sub sub QOTD:  Do you jog in place in character lines at rundisney races or just stand there.  Or both?  What do you see other people doing?



I do not job in place for character stops - see stoplight question above.  I don't think I've ever seen anyone jogging in place in a character line.  Not to say they don't, but I've never seen it.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Just a couple days ago I forgot to turn it off after a 4 mile run. That happens a lot.

My biggest problem came when I absentmindedly didn't charge it before the WDW Marathon this year. It gave up after 17.6 miles.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At some point or another it's going to happen to all of us. Forgetting to start our GPS watch!...



Not going to happen to me: I still use the old Timex Ironman Watch. Never needs charging, and if I forget to turn it on or off, at least only my time is screwed up, not distance.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At some point or another it's going to happen to all of us. Forgetting to start our GPS watch! Have you done it before? How far into your run before you realized you forgot to hit start? Did you count the miles and manually input them into your tracking method or restart the run?


Luckily I generally know how many miles I'm running when it's happened. For example, I've forgotten on a Monday group run that I know is 3 miles so I just manually adjust. I've never had it happen when I don't know how long my route is but I imagine I'd use mapmyrun or something similar to estimate the distance after getting home and adjust manually.


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At some point or another it's going to happen to all of us. Forgetting to start our GPS watch! Have you done it before? How far into your run before you realized you forgot to hit start? Did you count the miles and manually input them into your tracking method or restart the run?



This happened just a couple weeks ago. I was in Vegas and went for a run on The Strip, I got my Garmin all set and started my run.  I looked down after about half a mile to see all zeros, as I forgot to push start. Like others I just "added" it onto the end of the run totals. On another note on more than one occasion including one of the Star Wars Dark Side races last spring I forgot to STOP my watch at the finish and was on the bus back to the resort to see my time still ticking away!


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At some point or another it's going to happen to all of us. Forgetting to start our GPS watch! Have you done it before? How far into your run before you realized you forgot to hit start? Did you count the miles and manually input them into your tracking method or restart the run?



So far I haven't had this issue.  I use an app on my phone for GPS (WalkJogRun) and for intervals (rTimer Lite), plus I like to listen to podcasts while running.  My phone is pretty much always attached to me, not to mention that I have an electronic lock, so I need it to unlock my front door!

There have been a couple of times I've forgotten to stop it after a race, but since I'm always looking at my phone, I usually notice pretty quickly.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post a inspirational/motivational quote, picture, or video that is running related. Tell us what that piece means to you?



Great question and there are great answers.  Don't have any one specific quote or video.  I watch them all.  More so lately of triathlon motivation videos where they go into the stories and final hour finishers.


----------



## SunDial

A quick question for those that do triathlons or are into swimming.   Have any of you swam a 5K?


----------



## baxter24

I have never forgotten to start my watch but I have had it die on me on a run and didn't realize it till I finished.  

I usually manually stop my watch at stoplights and crosswalks.

Good luck to everyone running Princess this weekend!


----------



## SunDial

roxymama said:


> View attachment 221351 I've had this fortune cookie quote on my screen for probably at least 8 or 9 years.  I kind of forgot I put it there until this qotd.  The tape is in bad shape.  It helped me with work stuff but maybe I'll use it for running now too



Now to follow up.  How many times have you played the lucky numbers?


----------



## KSellers88

Chasing Dopey said:


> Don't forget to periodically film your running as you transition! The one piece of actual form advice I can offer for knees that's independent of heel strike is checking your cadence. Shorter, quicker strides help me a lot.
> 
> Good luck!



If my Garmin Forerunner 235 is accurate then my cadence is good (I think). I am normally between the mid 180s to 200s. I will definitely video myself periodically, that is a great suggestion!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I never forget to start my watch, it is remembering to stop it once I am done running that I struggle with. I also will pause mine during a run if I need to stop for any reason, but luckily where I live doesn't have red lights so I don't have to worry about crosswalks


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At some point or another it's going to happen to all of us. Forgetting to start our GPS watch! Have you done it before? How far into your run before you realized you forgot to hit start? Did you count the miles and manually input them into your tracking method or restart the run?



Yes I have.  Just start from from where I am on course.  I have also forgot to start when swimming too.   I will wait to finish the 50 meter lap before starting the count.


----------



## cburnett11

FFigawi said:


> Helpful hint: when you do stop your watch at the end of a race, do it 2-3 strides past the timing mats. If you do it right at the mat and your watch is close to your bib & the timing mat (i.e., in front of your chest/bib), the mat might not read you crossing and you can end up with no time. This happened to me at Disney in 2015, and after I sorted it out with Track Shack by using the race video, they told me it happens fairly frequently.



Yikes.  I've never had that happen, but I have a different issue.  I'm so quick to stop my watch that my finish line pictures suck.  Those around me will be smiling, arms raised, blowing kisses, whatever... I'm always looking down with my right hand crossed over pressing the watch on my left wrist.  Every... single... time.


----------



## Miranda

jmasgat said:


> Desi is still in, as far as I know.


Jordan Hasay is making her marathon debut there, too.


----------



## pixarmom

I'm just terrible with my Garmin.  I really loved it at first, but I kept messing it up - especially on longer distances - and my heart rate would always be higher because I was nervous about not keeping the pace I wanted to run.  Ugh.  Boo.

Upcoming Races (just realized there is a list here!)

March 12:  Luck O the Irish 5K (with @mateojr)
April 9:  First Call Half Marathon
April 15:  Brew City Half Marathon
April 29:  Bloop Half Marathon
May 13:  Kings and Queens Half Marathon

Undecided past that - waiting for all the summer schedules to fall into place before making final decisions on the rest (except IronGirl Triathlon on August 13 and Milwaukee Running Festival Half on Oct. 15 are on the calendar!)


----------



## LSUlakes

pixarmom said:


> I'm just terrible with my Garmin.  I really loved it at first, but I kept messing it up - especially on longer distances - and my heart rate would always be higher because I was nervous about not keeping the pace I wanted to run.  Ugh.  Boo.
> 
> Upcoming Races (just realized there is a list here!)
> 
> March 12:  Luck O the Irish 5K (with @mateojr)
> April 9:  First Call Half Marathon
> April 15:  Brew City Half Marathon
> April 29:  Bloop Half Marathon
> May 13:  Kings and Queens Half Marathon
> 
> Undecided past that - waiting for all the summer schedules to fall into place before making final decisions on the rest (except IronGirl Triathlon on August 13 and Milwaukee Running Festival Half on Oct. 15 are on the calendar!)



No worries on when you post them. I'll add these to the list shortly!


----------



## kywyldcat03

You didn't have it on the list of races, but I am running in the St. Jude Rock N Roll Marathon in Nashville on April 29.


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: I know there have been instances where I've forgotten to start my watch, but it's been long enough since I has happened the I can't remember when or what I did about it.

Sub-Q: I hit pause at stoplights, etc. Usually I'm training for something else in addition to Disney races, so I'm focused on monitoring my time without the "character stop" element. I don't jog in place at lights or character stops. I just enjoy the brief break.


----------



## roxymama

SunDial said:


> Now to follow up.  How many times have you played the lucky numbers?



I don't think I ever have.  Maybe I need to?  Help fund my running addiction?


----------



## Kathymford

I haven't had an issue forgetting to start my watch since I stopped using both watches (I used to run an app on my Apple Watch and run my Garmin). One of the reasons I bought the Garmin in the first place though is because the Apple Watch apps tended to just use the phone GPS and it was not accurate enough. I have been known to delete the tracked run and manually add the correct distance and pace. OCD is real for me!

I don't use auto-pause, it just doesn't work for an interval runner. I do, however, pause at lights and glare/thank that I got to stop. LOL.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I have only recently used any type of tracking system; Strava on my cell phone.  So to this point I have not forgotten to start it before a run.  I prefer to run without referencing anything that will give me pace or distance and simply run by feel.  But I have to admit it has been cool to see my pace and mile splits once done.  Since I can barely remember my own name half the time I am sure I am going to forget to start Strava at some point; many times.


----------



## Nole95

I'll add my name to those with upcoming races:

June 11 - Hotlanta Half

Nothing else at the moment for 2017.


----------



## DopeyBadger

pixarmom said:


> I'm just terrible with my Garmin.  I really loved it at first, but I kept messing it up - especially on longer distances - and my heart rate would always be higher because I was nervous about not keeping the pace I wanted to run.  Ugh.  Boo.
> 
> Upcoming Races (just realized there is a list here!)
> 
> March 12:  Luck O the Irish 5K (with @mateojr)
> April 9:  First Call Half Marathon
> April 15:  Brew City Half Marathon
> April 29:  Bloop Half Marathon
> May 13:  Kings and Queens Half Marathon
> 
> Undecided past that - waiting for all the summer schedules to fall into place before making final decisions on the rest (except IronGirl Triathlon on August 13 and Milwaukee Running Festival Half on Oct. 15 are on the calendar!)



Jealous of all the silver circle and race lighthouse events you've got.  That's a nice lineup.

Lakefront Marathon on Oct 1st too right?


----------



## FFigawi

SunDial said:


> A quick question for those that do triathlons or are into swimming.   Have any of you swam a 5K?



Only in the pool. I've got friends who do long distance swimming. Anything you want me to ask them?


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

SunDial said:


> A quick question for those that do triathlons or are into swimming.   Have any of you swam a 5K?



Nope, most I've done is 4K in open water.  The more I swim the more I love it and I have to admit that I am intrigued by some of the long distance events...I could see myself trying a 5K or 10K open water swim some time, seems like quite the challenge.


----------



## Sailormoon2

ATTQUOTD: I never forget to start my watch...I NEVER pause it during a run! I know this reduces my overall average pace, but the reality is there will likely be some form of stops on races, especially Disney ones, so it gives me a more realistic way to plan for finishing times....I do frequently, when running alone, and particularly at a race, forget to stop my watch. But then I'm really not that pedantic about tracking my progress. I generally know if I am getting better, just by feel.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *So Mardi Gras is in full swing and ends on Tuesday. Which means Lent starts on Wednesday. For those of yall on the board that are Catholic know what that means. For those who don't, lent is a time to fast for 40 days (~46 counting Sundays). It's common during this time to "give up" something of which you really enjoy, and more times than not it's usually food / drink related. So you ask, whats this have to do with running? What I want to know have you ever given up something in hopes that it will improve your running? If so, what and how long?

ATTQOTD: So, I was thinking about this yesterday on what I would give up for ~6.5 weeks that I really enjoy. Growing up we would do without soft drink, which for me today would only be every so often, so I will also include Red Bull (I have a serious problem with this drink... like 2-3, 12oz cans a day type problem) I know I've mentioned this before and have done nothing to change it. I have also given up ice cream during this period as well. When lent was over, my favorite brand was not being produced due to some issues and I did not have any for a few more months until it went back into production. Outside of lent, During a marathon training period of 18 weeks I did not eat any fried food or soft drinks. The big decision left on top of energy drinks and soft drink is should I include beer? Thats TBD, but leaning towards doing so. Not only would I be giving up something I truely enjoy, I think it would also help my running as a nice side effect...

Sorry for bringing religion/politics into the discussion. Was just using lent as a way to get into the QOTD.


----------



## Jules76126

When I ran outside last summer, I used the Nike App as I tend to always carry my phone with me. I really liked it. However, I bought my husband a Garmin for our wedding that he loves. Since I don't like to run in the dark by myself, we run together and use his watch to track our distance. We do not pause it at the one stoplight we encounter. I am sure once it is light out again after work, I will go back to using the Nike App as I will run by myself more. Although he has hinted that I may get my own watch in the future.


----------



## surfde22

cburnett11 said:


> Yikes.  I've never had that happen, but I have a different issue.  I'm so quick to stop my watch that my finish line pictures suck.  Those around me will be smiling, arms raised, blowing kisses, whatever... I'm always looking down with my right hand crossed over pressing the watch on my left wrist.  Every... single... time.



That's how almost all of my finish line pictures look too.  I may not be looking down, but my right arm is crossed over to stop my watch on my left wrist.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Not necessarily something I gave up for running per se, but in an attempt to lose weight and secondarily improve my running, I've done a Whole 30 diet.  So for 30 days I gave up a lot of stuff I really enjoy.  No sugar, no dairy, no grains, no alcohol, no processed foods of any kind.  It was stinking hard to do!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:  I have given up different things over the years for lent- dessert, chocolate, pop, snacking, coffee (never again), but recently, I have shifted to "adding" or "doing" something and I think it's been rewarding. (I read an article about Pope Francis's take on this and it really hit home.) I am thinking about doing a run streak during lent and really being purposeful with that mile/time running. (I am also considering a "no spend" lent, but Ash Wednesday is my last day at WDW, so I better get my souvenirs (and order my Easter dress) early haha).


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So Mardi Gras is in full swing and ends on Tuesday. Which means Lent starts on Wednesday. For those of yall on the board that are Catholic know what that means. For those who don't, lent is a time to fast for 40 days (~46 counting Sundays). It's common during this time to "give up" something of which you really enjoy, and more times than not it's usually food / drink related. So you ask, whats this have to do with running? What I want to know have you ever given up something in hopes that it will improve your running? If so, what and how long?



The only thing I've ever given up for running is sleep (I know, I know, I shouldn't). I don't know that I'd really give anything up to help with my running. Mostly I try to cut down on certain foods just for general health purposes, which might also help with running, but I don't do it just for running purposes.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

FFigawi said:


> Only in the pool. I've got friends who do long distance swimming. Anything you want me to ask them?



HOW DO YOU BREATHE? Okay, it's not that bad, and I'm getting better, but man that was so much easier when I was a kid!


----------



## Sailormoon2

run.minnie.miles said:


> I am thinking about doing a run streak during lent and really being purposeful with that mile/time running. (I am also considering a "no spend" lent


I think both of these are GENIUS!! I was considering giving up wine to improve my overall health/running recovey capacity...but I'm still on the fence.
Just out of curiosity, and not to hijack the thread, so maybe PM me if it's too long, how do you approach a spending "fast". I mean obviously you still need to buy groceries ect...


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So Mardi Gras is in full swing and ends on Tuesday. Which means Lent starts on Wednesday. For those of yall on the board that are Catholic know what that means. For those who don't, lent is a time to fast for 40 days (~46 counting Sundays). It's common during this time to "give up" something of which you really enjoy, and more times than not it's usually food / drink related. So you ask, whats this have to do with running? What I want to know have you ever given up something in hopes that it will improve your running? If so, what and how long?



I would make dietary changes for general health, knowing that would help the running. But don't forget, you don't have to give something up, as I have found the best Lenten disciplines involve taking something on, such as a Bible study or volunteering. [Okay, here comes the preaching... If you are going to observe Lent (us non-catholics do also), get God is in the mix somewhere, so it isn't just about self improvement.]

So that being said, you can ADD something, like yoga, rolling, strength drills, and the like, not just take something away. For example, I need more vegetables.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD:  I have given up different things over the years for lent- dessert, chocolate, pop, snacking, coffee (never again), but recently, I have shifted to "adding" or "doing" something and I think it's been rewarding. (I read an article about Pope Francis's take on this and it really hit home.) I am thinking about doing a run streak during lent and really being purposeful with that mile/time running. (I am also considering a "no spend" lent, but Ash Wednesday is my last day at WDW, so I better get my souvenirs (and order my Easter dress) early haha).



Yeah, I'll have to wait until next weekend... DW and will be down there for Princess, then our anniversary, so all bets are off until we get home.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Sailormoon2 said:


> I think both of these are GENIUS!! I was considering giving up wine to improve my overall health/running recovey capacity...but I'm still on the fence.
> Just out of curiosity, and not to hijack the thread, so maybe PM me if it's too long, how do you approach a spending "fast". I mean obviously you still need to buy groceries ect...



When I did it before, I bought groceries/necessities, but nothing extra for myself. So groceries and things like toilet paper are fine, but no extras (clothes, home decor, nail polish, etc). 

And preach on @Chasing Dopey  I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Not Catholic, so have never observed lent. I have also done the Whole 30 that @ZellyB did and it was so hard for me too. But for the same reasons, lose weight to improve my running. I have given up wheat for weight loss, only to discover that while not allergic, I am slightly intolerant of it so I just feel so much better/less bloated when I don't eat it. That just happened to coincide with my giving up carbs to lose weight to help with my running.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I just joked in my journal that I'm giving up food for lent. It's probably an unrealistic goal.

I usually try to cut out processed foods and sugars during lent to varying degrees of success. I like the idea of adding something or making an extra effort to do something rather than cutting things out. I could probably do with a healthy balance of dialing unhealthy things back and ramping some healthier habits up.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I've never been particularly good at giving things up.  When I was younger, I use to give up candy or chocolate or something, but I'd use those Sundays that don't count to eat all the things.  I haven't really been practicing since college, so I don't do anything anymore.  As for giving something up for secular reasons, I really wish I could... I just don't seem to have willpower!  I have been trying to lose weight for a while, and I guess I did have SOME willpower a couple years ago because I lost 70 lbs, but then I put back on 15, and I have only been able to take off 5 of those in the past couple months.  I still had at least 30-40 that I wanted to lose before the gain back, and I just can't seem to get myself to stick to a reasonable diet.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So Mardi Gras is in full swing and ends on Tuesday. Which means Lent starts on Wednesday. For those of yall on the board that are Catholic know what that means. For those who don't, lent is a time to fast for 40 days (~46 counting Sundays). It's common during this time to "give up" something of which you really enjoy, and more times than not it's usually food / drink related. So you ask, whats this have to do with running? What I want to know have you ever given up something in hopes that it will improve your running? If so, what and how long?


Fat Tuesday! My favorite day of the year other than Christmas. Big time polish family here and my mom makes 8-9 batches of Paczkis. That results in probably 500ish of them. 

I've never given up anything for running. I used to give up soda every football season. That caught on and now I rarely drink soda ever.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Running news:
> Shalane Flanagan withdraws from the Boston Marathon. Any other American female contenders in the field anyone know of?


I saw that - so sad for her.  Is Amy Hastings planning to run it, I wonder?



jmasgat said:


> Desi is still in, as far as I know.


Oh yay! I just adore Desi!



KSellers88 said:


> Does anyone have any good tips to train myself not to be a heel striker? There is way too much information on the internet, and I would love to hear what has actually worked for people. Thanks in advance!


I somehow lost your follow-up quote, but I read it... I'll add my vote for caution in any attempt to alter how you strike. Recent studies suggest strongly that there's nothing inherently wrong with heel striking, and many of the most elite runners are heel strikers. I happen to be a natural forefoot striker, and also have a long history of knee trouble, so merely striking the ground differently isn't a guarantee of eliminating knee problems. What _has_ helped me enormously is building strength in the chain that supports the knee: hips, core, quads. If you're not already, I highly recommend getting some strength training into your running program!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At some point or another it's going to happen to all of us. Forgetting to start our GPS watch! Have you done it before? How far into your run before you realized you forgot to hit start? Did you count the miles and manually input them into your tracking method or restart the run?


ATTQOTD: I've never forgotten to start it, but every once in a while I'll forgot to un-pause after a stop. I just guesstimate how long that stretch was and tack it on to the end of my run.



LSUlakes said:


> At first I used the Auto Pause, but once i realized that it took forever to stop/start i switched to the manual method.


Yep, ditto - auto-pause is waaay too slow to react!

I lost the other sub-QOTD quote, but absolutely, I pause on training runs! Traffic signals are 5-8 minute cycles where I live, so that's a LOT of time added on that I'm not running. Ditto for stops to fill a water bottle and douse myself in water to cool off in summer. I want to know my actual pace and I'm not concerned about how much time I'll take with stops in a Disney race, so yep: all the pausing.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Big time polish family here and my mom makes 8-9 batches of Paczkis



Never heard of these, but thanks to google I would be happy to take about a dozen of them off your hands. Please ship south! lol


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Never heard of these, but thanks to google I would be happy to take about a dozen of them off your hands. Please ship south! lol


They are a huge deal in Wisconsin. Must be the polish culture up here.


----------



## Wendy98

I've been drowning in life, so I will try to catch up a little...

Some ATQOTD:

No real inspirational quotes/videos from me.  When I am struggling with a workout, I do think " If it was easy everyone would do it."

I don't forget to start my Garmin, but have had some technical difficulties on a couple of my group runs recently.  For whatever reason, it wouldn't start right away.  My hands would be so cold that I had trouble messing with it and running at the same time.  I think it was time for a new one, so I treated myself 2 weeks ago--loving my 920XT.  I also fall into the camp of forgetting to stop it at the end of a race but that hasn't happened in a long time.

I don't observe Lent, but think it is great for those that wan to make changes.  I have done the spending fast but not as something for Lent.

In other news, look what I got yesterday:



A little disappointed my name isn't on it.


----------



## LSUlakes

So I recently downloaded Twitter and set up an account. (A little behind on these things I know..) Suggestions of people / things to follow... and GO!



rteetz said:


> They are a huge deal in Wisconsin. Must be the polish culture up here.



From the pictures I've seen it looks something like a donut minus the whole, with various types of toppings and fillings?


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> What I want to know have you ever given up something in hopes that it will improve your running? If so, what and how long?



I typically give up beer for the month before an A race. It's an easy way to drop several pounds and get down to race weight. 



Chasing Dopey said:


> HOW DO YOU BREATHE? Okay, it's not that bad, and I'm getting better, but man that was so much easier when I was a kid!



I breathe on one side for a bit & then switch to the other. Other people will alternate sides every 3 or 5 strokes. The key to good breathing is to be calm, easy, and long in your strokes. It's far easier to breathe and get into a rhythm with a long glide than with a very high turnover.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> So I recently downloaded Twitter and set up an account. (A little behind on these things I know..) Suggestions of people / things to follow... and GO!
> 
> 
> 
> From the pictures I've seen it looks something like a donut minus the whole, with various types of toppings and fillings?


First Twitter: Sports is the biggest thing I do on Twitter. I am sure there is plenty of LSU stuff to follow. 

Yes they are a donut minus the hole. The traditional filling is prunes but not many people like that. My mom does raisins instead. Many bakeries do jelly filling and stuff but thats just a regular donut then. Our family recipe goes back to my great great grandma.


----------



## roxymama

Wendy98 said:


> In other news, look what I got yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 221810
> 
> A little disappointed my name isn't on it.



Congratulations....that's a dream award right there!!!  I agree that it would've been cool to have it engraved.



rteetz said:


> Fat Tuesday! My favorite day of the year other than Christmas. Big time polish family here and my mom makes 8-9 batches of Paczkis. That results in probably 500ish of them.
> 
> I've never given up anything for running. I used to give up soda every football season. That caught on and now I rarely drink soda ever.



Paczkis are evil...evilly delicious!  I was somehow able to convince myself not to get any when in the bakery getting my husband's birthday coffee cake yesterday.  Around these parts you have to order in advance and then stand in a long line at 6am outside bakeries and then carry dozens to work or wherever.  And then everyone talks about how they can't eat any because of diets and then when you don't bring them in (aka this year) everyone asks why no one brought them to work.  Sigh.
BTW..these are the best flavor






ATTQOTD:  Irish Catholic right here.  My dad is a deacon in the church.  I used to get SO excited for Fridays in Lent because it meant I could have grilled cheese or shrimp or mac n cheese and my Dad would always say "you know that's not the point of giving up meat" so then he'd tell me to go do something nice for someone else instead.  So that's stuck with me and now I just try to be a thoughtful human (granted I should be doing that all year.)  I'm also not good at giving vices up totally because I just replace them with other vices.  Hence why I'm eating a coffee cake slice instead of a paczki right now


----------



## Miranda

roxymama said:


> I used to get SO excited for Fridays in Lent because it meant I could have grilled cheese or shrimp or mac n cheese


Hehe yup... well except the shrimp, I don't like shrimp. Then in 5th grade, I had a nun in CCD tell us that chicken wasn't meat. You better believe I used that as my excuse to eat chicken on Fridays when I wanted to after that.   "THE NUN SAID SO MA!"


----------



## roxymama

Miranda said:


> Hehe yup... well except the shrimp, I don't like shrimp. Then in 5th grade, I had a nun in CCD tell us that chicken wasn't meat. You better believe I used that as my excuse to eat chicken on Fridays when I wanted to after that.   "THE NUN SAID SO MA!"



Fun fact: because of the large catholic population in South America, the church has said that guinea pigs and other large rodents are considered a "fish" so you can choose to eat those on Fridays as well.  You are welcome!


----------



## croach

PrincessV said:


> I saw that - so sad for her.  Is Amy Hastings planning to run it, I wonder?



Pretty sure she's not in the field. All the other Olympians(men and women) were in the field until Shalane dropped out. 



Wendy98 said:


> In other news, look what I got yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 221810
> 
> A little disappointed my name isn't on it.



Congrats! That's awesome even without the name.



LSUlakes said:


> So I recently downloaded Twitter and set up an account. (A little behind on these things I know..) Suggestions of people / things to follow... and GO!



@runchat is a good follow if you want to participate in a weekly Q&A. Every Sunday night they do six running questions and people chime in with answers. If nothing else you might find some questions you want to ask here.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:*What I want to know have you ever given up something in hopes that it will improve your running? If so, what and how long?


Cheeseburgers and fries - I give these up during every serious training cycle as they are my nemesis. I love them, but they keep me from my nutrition goals.

I once gave them both up for an entire year, ending on the sail date for a cruise.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Congratulations....that's a dream award right there!!!  I agree that it would've been cool to have it engraved.
> 
> 
> 
> Paczkis are evil...evilly delicious!  I was somehow able to convince myself not to get any when in the bakery getting my husband's birthday coffee cake yesterday.  Around these parts you have to order in advance and then stand in a long line at 6am outside bakeries and then carry dozens to work or wherever.  And then everyone talks about how they can't eat any because of diets and then when you don't bring them in (aka this year) everyone asks why no one brought them to work.  Sigh.
> BTW..these are the best flavor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD:  Irish Catholic right here.  My dad is a deacon in the church.  I used to get SO excited for Fridays in Lent because it meant I could have grilled cheese or shrimp or mac n cheese and my Dad would always say "you know that's not the point of giving up meat" so then he'd tell me to go do something nice for someone else instead.  So that's stuck with me and now I just try to be a thoughtful human (granted I should be doing that all year.)  I'm also not good at giving vices up totally because I just replace them with other vices.  Hence why I'm eating a coffee cake slice instead of a paczki right now



Thats a fake Paszki IMO. Our bakeries make you order in advance too. I don't have to worry about that with my mom.


----------



## rteetz

Wendy98 said:


> I've been drowning in life, so I will try to catch up a little...
> 
> Some ATQOTD:
> 
> No real inspirational quotes/videos from me.  When I am struggling with a workout, I do think " If it was easy everyone would do it."
> 
> I don't forget to start my Garmin, but have had some technical difficulties on a couple of my group runs recently.  For whatever reason, it wouldn't start right away.  My hands would be so cold that I had trouble messing with it and running at the same time.  I think it was time for a new one, so I treated myself 2 weeks ago--loving my 920XT.  I also fall into the camp of forgetting to stop it at the end of a race but that hasn't happened in a long time.
> 
> I don't observe Lent, but think it is great for those that wan to make changes.  I have done the spending fast but not as something for Lent.
> 
> In other news, look what I got yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 221810
> 
> A little disappointed my name isn't on it.


Congrats!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> So I recently downloaded Twitter and set up an account. (A little behind on these things I know..) Suggestions of people / things to follow... and GO!



Run. Run away. Run hard and long and never look back. (just my 2 cents.)


----------



## michigandergirl

rteetz said:


> They are a huge deal in Wisconsin. Must be the polish culture up here.



Paczkis are huge in my area too. Large polish population in Grand Rapids.

ATTQOTD: I'm an "everything in moderation" person. I don't like to deprive myself of anything, so I've never given anything up for running.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> They are a huge deal in Wisconsin. Must be the polish culture up here.


How are they different from donuts?


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> How are they different from donuts?


Well they don't have a hole. They also use a couple select ingredients different from a donut.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> Well they don't have a hole. They also use a couple select ingredients different from a donut.


I'll have to seek one out the next time I am up there. Thanks.


----------



## Miranda

croach said:


> Pretty sure she's not in the field. All the other Olympians(men and women) were in the field until Shalane dropped out.


The only other big name in the American women's field other than Desi is Jordan Hasay making her marathon debut.



rteetz said:


> Well they don't have a hole. They also use a couple select ingredients different from a donut.


I've eaten a LOT of donuts over the years that don't have holes.   Love me some filled donuts... jelly, Boston cream, etc etc.


----------



## LadyDi13

ATTQOTD: I can remember as a kid we would usually give up sweets right around Lent and end up with a freezer full of Girl Scout cookies...terrible timing. As an adult I haven't been very good about giving things up. One year I did give up "cussing" and every time I did I put a quarter in my kids' Disney fund. They each got a $10 Disney gift card out of it. I like the idea of adding something in. My husband's birthday is Ash Wednesday and my daughter's is Good Friday this year...they drew the short straws! This year I am considering giving up meat for the entirety of Lent...or carbs...something that will help me "give up" a few pounds over the 6 weeks.
I would say in my effort to be a better runner I did give up drinking during my marathon training, and 4 years later it has mostly stuck. It takes a pretty significant event (and no long run the next day) for me to drink.

For the previous question, I have definitely had issues picking up satellites and not gathered data on a run, but my biggest issue is remembering to turn it off. I'll be halfway home after spin classes and realize that my watch is still running. If I do a treadmill run I usually stop my watch when I've hit my mileage goal for the day and don't include my cool down in what is recorded. My husband and I usually do our long runs together and one of us will stop our watch for signals and the other won't, just so we can see how much time was lost. When I am by myself I don't bother turning it off unless I stop for a kid or work call, something that is not a normal factor.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So Mardi Gras is in full swing and ends on Tuesday. Which means Lent starts on Wednesday. For those of yall on the board that are Catholic know what that means. For those who don't, lent is a time to fast for 40 days (~46 counting Sundays). It's common during this time to "give up" something of which you really enjoy, and more times than not it's usually food / drink related. So you ask, whats this have to do with running? What I want to know have you ever given up something in hopes that it will improve your running? If so, what and how long?


I usually give up unhealthy eating and drinking when I'm training for a long race or at the very least I cut it to a minimum. On the other hand, Lent normally occurs over my birthday which makes it difficult to give up anything the whole time. Instead of giving up food or drink I always felt giving my time to charity or doing a good deed was a better idea. Improve the world around me rather than my waistline by missing birthday ice cream cake.


----------



## McNs

ATYQOTD - I forgot to STOP my watch when I got a call mid run. Grrrr. I Has been running steady 5min kms but this blew out to an average of 6 min kms...

On the auto pause, I always found it too slow to respond. Would have been useful today...


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Thats a fake Paszki IMO. Our bakeries make you order in advance too. I don't have to worry about that with my mom.



You're right, I definitely need you to mail me a dozen of your homemade ones to set me straight.



BuckeyeBama said:


> How are they different from donuts?


Same way beignets are different.  It's subtle but you know it when you taste it.  For the record...I vote beignet > paczki > donut > hot cross bun.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> You're right, I definitely need you to mail me a dozen of your homemade ones to set me straight.
> 
> 
> Same way beignets are different.  It's subtle but you know it when you taste it.  For the record...I vote beignet > paczki > donut > hot cross bun.


I have never had a beignet so I can't comment there. My mom has a lot of orders to fill this year


----------



## pixarmom

DopeyBadger said:


> Jealous of all the silver circle and race lighthouse events you've got.  That's a nice lineup.
> 
> Lakefront Marathon on Oct 1st too right?



I just registered for the . . . Snowball 5K on March 4!  (Actually, @LSUlakes, if you could add that when you're adding, that would be great!)  OK, any moment now I'm going to register for Lakefront.  Was just thinking about it yesterday.  It's in the middle of the elementary school cross country season and it's fun when the coaches (there are four of us) run in races during the season.  And this is particularly fun because it goes through our neighborhood!

QOTD:  Yes.    For races, I make myself eat stuff that I really don't want to eat so that I have enough fuel for the distance:  breakfast (sometimes including a dreaded banana) and the night before usually chicken and pasta.  But that's just for races, so if I did these things more consistently, I might be a better runner.  But I just dislike breakfast too much.



rteetz said:


> I have never had a beignet so I can't comment there. My mom has a lot of orders to fill this year



Highly recommend Bastille Days July 13-16 for beignets!


----------



## rteetz

pixarmom said:


> Highly recommend Bastille Days July 13-16 for beignets!


I know Milwaukee is known for their festivals but I haven't been to any of them really. I need to go someday.


----------



## roxymama

[QUOTE="pixarmom, post: 57170076, member: 255519"
Highly recommend Bastille Days July 13-16 for beignets![/QUOTE]

I lived in Waukesha for a moment in time and worked the Bastille day wine tent in exchange for food tickets.  I can comment on the food being yummy.  And that I may have had a few too many free pours.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I am going to have to agree with @michigandergirl.    It is all about moderation.  I have never been good at cutting something out completely, but I am very good at approaching treats in moderation as a whole.

On the paczkis front these were new to me when I moved to Michigan.  They are a big deal around here.  If you have never had one, they are worth trying!  I need to find a gluten free version now; celiac sucks!  I guess I am going to have to get good at cutting something out completely now. Good news, there are lots of yummy baked goods that are gluten free.


----------



## DopeyBadger

@LSUlakes I've finally nailed down my entire 2017 race calendar:

MAY
20 - DopeyBadger - Blaser Invitational 5k (19:09/ N/A)

JUNE
3 - DopeyBadger - Blaser Invitational 10k (39:59 / N/A)
17 - DopeyBadger - Hot2Trot 10k (Top 3 AG / N/A)

October
1 - DopeyBadger - Lakefront Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
15 - DopeyBadger - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (@roxymama goal crushing! / N/A)

As of right now, there's only one person signed up for the two Blaser Invitationals so we'll see if they happen.  But regardless, I'll be out there!    Anyone want an invite?  These are benchmarks in my journey to Lakefront and progress markers for how well the Jack Daniels 10k training pays off.  My current PRs are 21:02 and 43:25 respectively, so obviously looking for some serious progress.

Hot2Trot will be a redemption race for me as I was passed within the last 100m in 2016 to finish 4th in AG.  It was an epic race.

Lakefront is my obvious primary goal for the entire year of training.

Lastly, me and several other local DIS athletes are all trying to do the same race and it seems we've settled on the Milwaukee Running Festival.  My goal will be to pace @roxymama to whatever 10k PR time she'd like to hit.

@roxymama 

OMG, I lived in Waukesha too!  I lived there in 2003-2004.  How about you?



pixarmom said:


> I just registered for the . . . Snowball 5K on March 4! (Actually, @LSUlakes, if you could add that when you're adding, that would be great!) OK, any moment now I'm going to register for Lakefront. Was just thinking about it yesterday. It's in the middle of the elementary school cross country season and it's fun when the coaches (there are four of us) run in races during the season. And this is particularly fun because it goes through our neighborhood!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So Mardi Gras is in full swing and ends on Tuesday. Which means Lent starts on Wednesday. For those of yall on the board that are Catholic know what that means. For those who don't, lent is a time to fast for 40 days (~46 counting Sundays). It's common during this time to "give up" something of which you really enjoy, and more times than not it's usually food / drink related. So you ask, whats this have to do with running? What I want to know have you ever given up something in hopes that it will improve your running? If so, what and how long?
> 
> ATTQOTD: So, I was thinking about this yesterday on what I would give up for ~6.5 weeks that I really enjoy. Growing up we would do without soft drink, which for me today would only be every so often, so I will also include Red Bull (I have a serious problem with this drink... like 2-3, 12oz cans a day type problem) I know I've mentioned this before and have done nothing to change it. I have also given up ice cream during this period as well. When lent was over, my favorite brand was not being produced due to some issues and I did not have any for a few more months until it went back into production. Outside of lent, During a marathon training period of 18 weeks I did not eat any fried food or soft drinks. The big decision left on top of energy drinks and soft drink is should I include beer? Thats TBD, but leaning towards doing so. Not only would I be giving up something I truely enjoy, I think it would also help my running as a nice side effect...
> 
> Sorry for bringing religion/politics into the discussion. Was just using lent as a way to get into the QOTD.



When I first began running I gave up dairy, gluten, and all soda in an attempt to lose weight.  By giving up dairy I gave up ice cream and pizza, two of my biggest weaknesses.  I never drink soda now and rarely have dairy still.  

Good luck to everyone with a race this weekend.

I know I have been complaining a lot about my surgery and recovery for months now but I had such a good day I have to finally share some good news.  It was warm here in MA today.  It has been warm all week so the snow is mostly melted.  This means no chance for ice and snow on the roads.  So, at 7:40 tonight, with temps still over 50', I ran outside for the first time in about 7 months.  It felt so good to get back outside.  The treadmill was nice to start running but being outside just has a different feel.  I made it to 2.3 miles.  My furthest distance since I began running again.  This was two runs over 2 miles in a row.  I think that time off from being sick did the trick because I am not as sore as I was last month when I was doing just over a mile.  It may be warm on Saturday too, which is my next possible running day, so I may be outside again.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Baloo in MI

Just needed to share, I was checking e-mail and got my Trail Runner Online message.  I was very saddened to read that John Morelock had died.  He was an elder statesmen of trail running and the author of "Run Gently Out There" blog, and later book.  This was the first book I ever read about trail running and I found his style to be soulful and filled with rye humor.  I had never heard of him before happening upon his book, but his thoughts and advice have been very inspiring to me.  Going to reread his book now and get back out on the trails, too many street runs for me recently.

Good luck to everyone racing this weekend!


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> @LSUlakes I've finally nailed down my entire 2017 race calendar:
> 
> MAY
> 20 - DopeyBadger - Blaser Invitational 5k (19:09/ N/A)
> 
> JUNE
> 3 - DopeyBadger - Blaser Invitational 10k (39:59 / N/A)
> 17 - DopeyBadger - Hot2Trot 10k (Top 3 AG / N/A)
> 
> October
> 1 - DopeyBadger - Lakefront Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
> 15 - DopeyBadger - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (@roxymama goal crushing! / N/A)
> 
> As of right now, there's only one person signed up for the two Blaser Invitationals so we'll see if they happen.  But regardless, I'll be out there!    Anyone want an invite?  These are benchmarks in my journey to Lakefront and progress markers for how well the Jack Daniels 10k training pays off.  My current PRs are 21:02 and 43:25 respectively, so obviously looking for some serious progress.
> 
> Hot2Trot will be a redemption race for me as I was passed within the last 100m in 2016 to finish 4th in AG.  It was an epic race.
> 
> Lakefront is my obvious primary goal for the entire year of training.
> 
> Lastly, me and several other local DIS athletes are all trying to do the same race and it seems we've settled on the Milwaukee Running Festival.  My goal will be to pace @roxymama to whatever 10k PR time she'd like to hit.
> 
> @roxymama
> 
> OMG, I lived in Waukesha too!  I lived there in 2003-2004.  How about you?



I was there 2002-2003 interning at GE, working with CT scanners and other medical equipment.  Small world!

And I guess I need to tell @LSUlakes to add me to
October
15 - @roxymama - Milwaukee Running Fest 10k (59:59, but possibly faster goal tbd)


----------



## LSUlakes

Waiting2goback said:


> When I first began running I gave up dairy, gluten, and all soda in an attempt to lose weight.  By giving up dairy I gave up ice cream and pizza, two of my biggest weaknesses.  I never drink soda now and rarely have dairy still.
> 
> Good luck to everyone with a race this weekend.
> 
> I know I have been complaining a lot about my surgery and recovery for months now but I had such a good day I have to finally share some good news.  It was warm here in MA today.  It has been warm all week so the snow is mostly melted.  This means no chance for ice and snow on the roads.  So, at 7:40 tonight, with temps still over 50', I ran outside for the first time in about 7 months.  It felt so good to get back outside.  The treadmill was nice to start running but being outside just has a different feel.  I made it to 2.3 miles.  My furthest distance since I began running again.  This was two runs over 2 miles in a row.  I think that time off from being sick did the trick because I am not as sore as I was last month when I was doing just over a mile.  It may be warm on Saturday too, which is my next possible running day, so I may be outside again.



Happy to hear you are doing better and getting some runs in!


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?

ATTQOTD: MY least favorite ride is Mission: SPACE. I've never got of it feeling good and its now permanently on the ban list. I have never been on Primeval Whirl in AK. 


Side note: So, last night I had a dream that there was a secret thread somewhere is the DIS forum that discussed how much people hated the running thread. lol Not sure what level of paranoia has brought that one on, but it happened. lol


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?


I HATE TOT!!! I cannot handle the drops! I can't keep my eyes open, curl up into a ball, hold onto DH for dear life and scream my bloody head off. I don't want to ride it ever again, but the ride photo/videos of me are so funny, my family always convinces me to do it. LOL!
I unfortunately have never seen Wishes, and now never will


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?



ATTQOTD:  My least favorite ride is Dinosaur at AK.  It felt like an exercise in whether they could give me whiplash while inducing a seizure with strobe lights.  All while moving too quickly to really see or enjoy anything.

The list of rides I haven't been on is way too extensive to list here.  I am a big fat chicken when it comes to rides and I don't like anything that has heights or drops, which rules just about everything!


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?



My least favorite is Stitch's Great Escape.  The harness feels like it's going to crush me every time and I just don't enjoy the attraction as a whole.  

I'm can't think of any I haven't been on.  There are several I haven't seen in several years, but this last trip for Marathon Weekend I made sure to hit up any new ones that I hadn't done yet.  This answer is open to revision in case someone posts an attraction I haven't experienced but was unable to think of


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I think that Mission Space is also on my ban list.  I have been on it twice and ended up with a bad headache after both times and just did not enjoy it.

I can't think of anything that I haven't been on at some point off the top of my head!  I'm sure there's stuff out there, though.


----------



## Miranda

surfde22 said:


> My least favorite is Stitch's Great Escape.  The harness feels like it's going to crush me every time and I just don't enjoy the attraction as a whole.


I enjoyed it when it was the scarier Alien Encounter one, but when they turned it into the Stitch thing, I just thought it was dumb. 

Side note:  I have a Skippy stuffed animal from that when it was Alien Encounter.  I think he's still there in the pre-show though.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:

I haven't been on the Orange (spinning) side of Mission Space.  Other than that, I can't think of a ride or show I haven't experienced.  My least favorite is probably Stitch's Great Escape.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Least Favorite is probably Dinosaur.   Loved the Indy ride at Disneyland, and this one is just too rough, herky-jerky to really enjoy.  We did get a hilarious picture of my 10 year old not enjoying the ride, and he made us try to never talk about that picture.   

We have not been on Stitch's great escape.  Last time I was on a ride in that building was in the late 70's...I have no clue what it was called back then.  I have never seen the Bird show at AK.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?


Stitch

And I have never been to Enchanted Tales with Belle.


----------



## rteetz

gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:  Least Favorite is probably Dinosaur.   Loved the Indy ride at Disneyland, and this one is just too rough, herky-jerky to really enjoy.  We did get a hilarious picture of my 10 year old not enjoying the ride, and he made us try to never talk about that picture.
> 
> We have not been on Stitch's great escape.  Last time I was on a ride in that building was in the late 70's...I have no clue what it was called back then.  I have never seen the Bird show at AK.


Was it alien encounter then? And I highly recommend Flights of Wonder at AK.


----------



## surfde22

Miranda said:


> I enjoyed it when it was the scarier Alien Encounter one, but when they turned it into the Stitch thing, I just thought it was dumb.
> 
> Side note:  I have a Skippy stuffed animal from that when it was Alien Encounter.  I think he's still there in the pre-show though.



I did like Alien Encounter more, it still wasn't a favorite of mine, though I do love Skippy.


----------



## gjramsey

rteetz said:


> Was it alien encounter then? And I highly recommend Flights of Wonder at AK.



Wikipedia tells me it was called Mission to Mars around the time I rode it way back then!  All I remember was the space theme

For some reason, we have never been able to convince the boys we should sit down and watch Flights of Wonder.


----------



## croach

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?
> 
> Side note: So, last night I had a dream that there was a secret thread somewhere is the DIS forum that discussed how much people hated the running thread. lol Not sure what level of paranoia has brought that one on, but it happened. lol



I guess I'd have to go with Mission Space also. I don't hate it though, just don't have a desire to go on it again.

I've never seen the Ariel show at HS. And I haven't had a chance to go on Frozen Ever After.

Mystery thread huh? I can understand if there was a thread hating on running. But us, not us. We're lovable.


----------



## croach

Miranda said:


> I enjoyed it when it was the scarier Alien Encounter one, but when they turned it into the Stitch thing, I just thought it was dumb.
> 
> Side note:  I have a Skippy stuffed animal from that when it was Alien Encounter.  I think he's still there in the pre-show though.



Tim Curry was so mean to Skippy. I always felt bad for Skippy.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Easily Mission Space...I rode the tame side once and it was the first time I've ever really gotten claustraphobia before.  With a side helping of motion sickness for some reason (non-spinny side.)  And I didn't feel right for about an hour afterwards.  Gonna forever skip that one. Bring back Horizons!!!!!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?



Enchanted Tiki Room.  It's for the birds!


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Primeval Hurl FTW!  The only things I haven't experienced yet at WDW are shows: Beauty & the Beast, Frozen Sing-a-Long, Rivers of Light. And I'm no rush to get to any of them, lol!


----------



## roxymama

PCFriar80 said:


> Enchanted Tiki Room.  It's for the birds!



I LOOOOOOVE the TIKI ROOOM!!!  I will go on it twice my next trip just so you don't have to go on it during yours.  I will provide this service to anyone else who does not want to go on it.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: mission space! Done it a few times and it's fine, never feel quite right after though - so don't feel the need to try it again!


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?



ATTQOTD: I would have to say Mission Space. I have riden both sides and don't have a desire to do it again. I didn't get sick, but the small space just really gets to me. Fun aside - I worked at Mission Space during my second CP program. It was a really interesting attraction to work as lots of people flip out about the small capsules. And most people get sick as they do not follow directions and look at their kids during the take-off and swing around the moon parts and end up dizzy. I preferred my first CP at Spaceship Earth better.

I have no been on RnR and TOT. I do not like drops and things that go upside down so those are out for me. I have also not been on the new Frozen ride or Enchanted Tales with Belle. We didn't have time to experience them on the last trip, but definitely on the agenda for next time.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?


I believe I've been on every ride and to every show except for those that have opened in the past year (Frozen, Rivers of Light, etc.). At least for WDW. There may be a few in DL. For my least favorite... I would say Soaring. I can't think of a ride I really hate but Soaring feels so overhyped. I just don't enjoy it or the lines to get on it. It's just okay to me but the hype and the fact that my friends want to ride it at least once makes it one of my least favorite.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - It is now Stitch, but that is only because Captain EO is no more.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: My least favorite ride is also Stitch. I hated being "pushed" down into the seat by my shoulders and almost threw up on the ride due to the smell. All in all I just thought it was awful. And my whole family that was with me on the ride thought the same.

I have never been on Mission Space, either side as I get horrible motion sickness and don't have any desire to chance it. I rode the tea cups once and spent the rest of the day on a bench trying not to throw up. I don't do spinning well at all. But I love Primeval Whirl.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: 

I'm going to ride 7DMT and Frozen in April. Those are the last two larger attractions I haven't hit.

Least favorite ride? 

Without hesitation I can say Soarin' is the most over-hyped. I mean, it's fine; but I have no need to go on it each visit and certainly wouldn't wait in line for it.

Least favorite experience "It's a Small World". That's a fever dream for me and I don't ride it anymore. The animatronics creep me out. I'll add ToT and Haunted Mansion as rides whose themes do nothing for me.

I guess it's airing of grievances time during ride festivus for me today, "I got a lot of problems with you rides! And now you're gonna hear about it!"


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> I'm going to ride 7DMT and Frozen in April. Those are the last two larger attractions I haven't hit.
> 
> Least favorite ride?
> 
> Without hesitation I can say Soarin' is the most over-hyped. I mean, it's fine; but I have no need to go on it each visit and certainly wouldn't wait in line for it.
> 
> Least favorite experience "It's a Small World". That's a fever dream for me and I don't ride it anymore. The animatronics creep me out. I'll add ToT and Haunted Mansion as rides whose themes do nothing for me.
> 
> I guess it's airing of grievances time during ride festivus for me today, "I got a lot of problems with you rides! And now you're gonna hear about it!"


Alert! We have a HM disser! 

Lol anyways it's not everyday you come across someone who's not fond of haunted mansion.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Alert! We have a HM disser!
> 
> Lol anyways it's not everyday you come across someone who's not fond of haunted mansion.



I've got to be honest, I've not been on it since I was a kid (so over 20 years ago). I'm sure it's a different experience now and I should probably give it another chance. Ghosts and the occult are not fun subjects for me even when I know they're being handled in a lighthearted manner.


----------



## camaker

Barca33Runner said:


> Haunted Mansion as rides whose themes do nothing for me.



Wow...  Just wow...


----------



## FFigawi

Jules76126 said:


> I have no been on RnR and TOT. I do not like drops and things that go upside down so those are out for me.



In the spirit of @roxymama, I will ride each of them several times on your behalf.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?



I'm about to get a lot of hate thrown my way (but I'm used to it) ...
*Least Favorite*: PeopleMover. Dang thing hurts my back so much on those turns (meanwhile ... I love Primeval Whirl. My back is very weird).
*Runner Up*: It's Tough to Be a Bug. Also my back - it hurts enough on its own sometimes, there's no need to poke it.

Not-Necessarily-Comprehensive List of Things I Haven't Been On (In Park Order):
*MK*
- Carousel of Progress (I know, I know, it's a classic, World's Fair, blah blah blah)
- Country Bear Jamboree
- Tom Sawyer Island (unless I did it as a kid and I just don't remember)
- Tiki Room (I'll do it next trip, I promise @roxymama)
- Stitch's Great Escape
*Epcot*
- Mission: Space
- Ellen's Energy Adventure
- Frozen Ever After (in my defense, I haven't been since it opened - I will do that next trip)
*DHS:*
- Tower of Terror
- Star Tours
*Animal Kingdom:*
- Dinosaur
- Kali River Rapids

Yes, I know, that's a lot. We tend to stick with the things we know we like. Hey, at least we finally did Splash Mountain for the first time on our last trip!


----------



## roxymama

Barca33Runner said:


> I've got to be honest, I've not been on it since I was a kid (so over 20 years ago). I'm sure it's a different experience now and I should probably give it another chance. Ghosts and the occult are not fun subjects for me even when I know they're being handled in a lighthearted manner.



Yeah, I'm more a fan of "fun & cute" halloween type stuff than anything murdery or zombie or evil, etc.  So I get you.   It's why I will never do one of those Universal horror maze things and will stick with MNSSHP.
When I was younger, I was so scared of this ride that I used to close my eyes the whole time and just peak every now and then.  Then when I went back in college and kept my eyes open I was like "wait, this isn't scary, this is GREAT?!!!"  I think whatever was in my imagination was way worse than what the ride actually is.  Now I love it...especially from an imaginearing perspective.  
But that's about my threshold for spooky stuff.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: I'd have to go with Tomorrowland Speedway. Its not that I don't like it, its just at the bottom of my list of attractions that usually have a wait. There's probably attractions I like less (The Seas with Nemo and Friends), but because you can jump right on them I tend to rank them higher.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> In the spirit of @roxymama, I will ride each of them several times on your behalf.



That's the spirit!
While you are at it, can you run Dopey for me too?


----------



## LadyDi13

ATTQOTD
I am jumping on the anti-Mission Space bandwagon. My family "has" to go on it at least once, usually more, and I take some time to walk around Mouse Gears. I love riding Space Mountain but for some reason now (that I am older) it gives me a headache, but that doesn't stop me from riding.
I also have never done Primeval Whirl. We have a similar ride at a local-ish theme park and my kids could not stand it. We haven't been since Marathon weekend 2016 so there are some new attractions we have yet to partake in.

I love the Tiki Room...especially during run weekends, dark and cool, makes for a good rest.


----------



## Miranda

croach said:


> Tim Curry was so mean to Skippy. I always felt bad for Skippy.


Me too, poor Skippy, that's why I got a stuffed one.


----------



## Miranda

I do like Haunted Mansion, it's fun. 

We ended up being inadvertently in some of the first groups to ride the one at DL on the opening day with the Hatbox Ghost in 2015.  It was the day before Tink HM and we were in the park super early, like, before most of the rides were open early, and we were eating breakfast at the River Belle Terrace, and we heard that HM was reopening that day, so we got in fairly near the front of the crowd of people waiting for it to open.  It didn't open right away, but it didn't take too too long before they let us in.  We saw all kinds of superfans dressed up in costumes and stuff in line.   We felt like posers, everyone there was so excited about the Hatbox Ghost, and we had to look up what it was.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SarahDisney said:


> I'm about to get a lot of hate thrown my way (but I'm used to it) ...
> *Least Favorite*: PeopleMover. Dang thing hurts my back so much on those turns (meanwhile ... I love Primeval Whirl. My back is very weird).
> *Runner Up*: It's Tough to Be a Bug. Also my back - it hurts enough on its own sometimes, there's no need to poke it.
> 
> Not-Necessarily-Comprehensive List of Things I Haven't Been On (In Park Order):
> *MK*
> - Carousel of Progress (I know, I know, it's a classic, World's Fair, blah blah blah)
> - Country Bear Jamboree
> - Tom Sawyer Island (unless I did it as a kid and I just don't remember)
> - Tiki Room (I'll do it next trip, I promise @roxymama)
> - Stitch's Great Escape
> *Epcot*
> - Mission: Space
> - Ellen's Energy Adventure
> - Frozen Ever After (in my defense, I haven't been since it opened - I will do that next trip)
> *DHS:*
> - Tower of Terror
> - Star Tours
> *Animal Kingdom:*
> - Dinosaur
> - Kali River Rapids
> 
> Yes, I know, that's a lot. We tend to stick with the things we know we like. Hey, at least we finally did Splash Mountain for the first time on our last trip!



Totally forgot It's Tough to be a Bug. That was the landslide least favorite winner for my nieces and nephews. It was the first attraction we went on and one of them asked if we could leave the park.


----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> Wikipedia tells me it was called Mission to Mars around the time I rode it way back then!  All I remember was the space theme
> 
> For some reason, we have never been able to convince the boys we should sit down and watch Flights of Wonder.



Flights of Wonder was much more interesting to me that I thought it would be. I think I've read somewhere recently that they changed the show up?? Maybe @rteetz can confirm this?



roxymama said:


> I LOOOOOOVE the TIKI ROOOM!!!  I will go on it twice my next trip just so you don't have to go on it during yours.  I will provide this service to anyone else who does not want to go on it.


We went on our last trip... I may have taken a nap during the show. It was that exciting. The Country Bear Jamboree was ok as well, I just think a lot of the jokes/references are not really mainstream these days.


----------



## LSUlakes

Barca33Runner said:


> Totally forgot It's Tough to be a Bug. That was the landslide least favorite winner for my nieces and nephews. It was the first attraction we went on and one of them asked if we could leave the park.


Yea, its kind of a bit much for smaller children. We skipped it because we did not want DD to feel the same way. We actually spent the entire day at AK and did a lot of first time things and had a blast. Even before ROL and AL (opening soon) I will for no on dedicate a full day to the park.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> Yea, its kind of a bit much for smaller children. We skipped it because we did not want DD to feel the same way. We actually spent the entire day at AK and did a lot of first time things and had a blast. Even before ROL and AL (opening soon) I will for no on dedicate a full day to the park.



January was all of our first time at AK and we always do 1 day, 1 park style visits (in other words, we've never done a park hopper). We had no reference for it and a show was starting just as we entered the park so we figured "why not?" The tone of the show certainly surprised us. I was fine with it and could kind of see what they were going for, but I think they missed the mark. It also may have gone better if the kids were familiar with the movie and knew the characters. I think it's about the only Disney/Pixar movie they don't know.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I'm about to get a lot of hate thrown my way (but I'm used to it) ...
> *Least Favorite*: PeopleMover. Dang thing hurts my back so much on those turns (meanwhile ... I love Primeval Whirl. My back is very weird).
> *Runner Up*: It's Tough to Be a Bug. Also my back - it hurts enough on its own sometimes, there's no need to poke it.
> 
> Not-Necessarily-Comprehensive List of Things I Haven't Been On (In Park Order):
> *MK*
> - Carousel of Progress (I know, I know, it's a classic, World's Fair, blah blah blah)
> - Country Bear Jamboree
> - Tom Sawyer Island (unless I did it as a kid and I just don't remember)
> - Tiki Room (I'll do it next trip, I promise @roxymama)
> - Stitch's Great Escape
> *Epcot*
> - Mission: Space
> - Ellen's Energy Adventure
> - Frozen Ever After (in my defense, I haven't been since it opened - I will do that next trip)
> *DHS:*
> - Tower of Terror
> - Star Tours
> *Animal Kingdom:*
> - Dinosaur
> - Kali River Rapids
> 
> Yes, I know, that's a lot. We tend to stick with the things we know we like. Hey, at least we finally did Splash Mountain for the first time on our last trip!


Say what? Lol 

Sarah next time you get to WDW put Country Bears on your list to do, you know how much I love them.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Flights of Wonder was much more interesting to me that I thought it would be. I think I've read somewhere recently that they changed the show up?? Maybe @rteetz can confirm this?


Show is the same for the most part but they did some work to the theater. They also have several smaller flights of wonder type show throughout AK.


----------



## michigandergirl

Okay, don't laugh, but for me it's Mad Hatter's Tea Party. It's the spinning! I can ride roller coasters all day, but I can't do spinning. I'm pretty sure I would hate Mission Space too, but I'm very claustrophobic and have never been brave enough to try it.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> That's the spirit!
> While you are at it, can you run Dopey for me too?



I'll be happy to run it with you! We can ride rides together and everything.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> I'll be happy to run it with you! We can ride rides together and everything.


I'll join in this too!


----------



## jmasgat

Note to self....when working your kick-out from Bakasana (crow pose) to plank, pick up your toes.  Not doing this results in a very bruised, swollen big toe from where it smashed on the floor.

No running for a few days.  Oh well.


----------



## Miranda

Ouch! 

Maybe someday I will be able to do poses like that.   I'm going to an all levels Vinyasa class in a couple hours, my 3rd yoga this week after trying Yin on Sunday and a gentle flow class on Tuesday!  I need to get my money's worth during this experiment month (it was $30 for 30 days for new students).  I was going to try an all levels Ashtanga class this morning, but I read some descriptions of Ashtanga and got scared.   Maybe next week... I'm still trying to work out my issues with my lower back/butt/piriformis/hip flexor/whatever so I don't want to be dealing with that trying out a new style of class.  I'm already probably the weakest and most inflexible in class on my best days, I don't want to compound it by all the inflexibility I have going on at the moment on my left side due to my back/butt/hip issues! 

I think the Yin class and the gentle flow class helped me out.  I was able to run on Wednesday without much issue.  I was a bit sore yesterday and today my hip flexor and piriformis are real tight again, but nothing like last week.  I'm guessing tomorrow we'll try and hit 5 miles again since the weather is supposed to be nice.  That was the longest I'd run last week (5 miles) since my November 15 HM last year!


----------



## Baloo in MI

This was hard to answer!  But after thinking...  The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh in Disneyland.  Now before I am thrown off this thread let me explain why.  I have no issues with Pooh, Tigger and the gang.  But in Disneyland they removed The Country Bear Jamboree to build the Pooh ride.  I had grown up on the shows at Country Bears and it was one of my favorites.  The first time I went back to DL after Pooh opened I just stood there... What happened to the Bears I asked and was mortified to learn they were gone for good.  So the Pooh ride became my Newman; don't like him but have to respect him!

Never been to Flights of Wonder, just never seems to work out.  Kind of become a joke in my family.  "If we head over to the safari ride we are going to miss the bird show again, well maybe next trip.


----------



## Wendy98

I hate Tomorrowland Speedway also.  The smell of gasoline/car fumes is too much.  Nevertheless, we always ride it because my kids like it.  Also hate Astro Orbiter because the line experience is so painfully slow.  I feel sick after riding it also.  I can usually convince my kids the line will take too long and we avoid it.


----------



## McNs

Thank you Wendy98 - I've been racking my brain for a DLR ride I dislike and Astro Orbiters is it! Ok maybe dislike is harsh but I have no desire to go back on it. Didn't much like Jungle Cruise first time, especially with the deceptive line that looks short but goes forever, but enjoyed it much more the second time.

And somehow we have never been on Splash Mountain!


----------



## CherieFran

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?



Primeval Whirl and Astro Orbiter were both once and never again for me. Super uncomfortable!

I've never done Kali River Rapids. I'm usually there in the "colder" months and have no desire to get soaked.


----------



## baxter24

Add me to the list of people who dislike the Stich ride! I have never seen the Little Mermiad show but I am sure that will change now that my daughter is getting older and really into the Princess thing.


----------



## preciouspups

Hey all!  Haven't popped in for a few weeks.  Went to Universal last week so no running, but tons of walking!  My legs and feet hurt so much after.  Wore my Brooks Launch the first day and my pf started acting up.  Wore my Oofos the second day and they were not like "walking on a cloud" as they were advertised.  Yesterday's long run was supposed to be 2 min/1 min intervals but I ended up doing 2/2 because I was so tight and my lungs were crying.


----------



## Miranda

Skipped run group today.   Yesterday's yoga class did not agree with me and my back/hip/leg were sore again.  I should have known when downward dog was causing me pulling issues on that muscle that goes over the back of your hip every time we went into it and I couldn't even come close to straightening that leg that I probably should have stopped trying to do any of the leg lifts in that position.  I have problems doing any leg lift in down dog on a good day on either side because my hips are so weak, but now lifting up my right leg while in down dog was causing a lot of pulling on that left side.  It did loosen up nearer to the end of class and wasn't pulling so much but I should have listened to my body and just not done any leg lifts at all instead of kinda trying before giving up.  It doesn't feel as bad as it did a couple weeks ago or even last week, but I'm trying to be an adult and rest it.  It never hurts while I'm actually running, but after I'm done and everything stiffens up, hoooo boy.  

This is putting my second HM in jeopardy now, too.   I was supposed to start training for my May 7 one a few weeks back but I had to give that up, now my June 4 one is looking dicey, as I was going to start training for it this week.  I'm so bummed about that, too, the race is super hard to get into (sells out in < 10 minutes) and has no deferment/refund option or waitlist.  I feel like I stole a spot from someone else now.  

I woke up at 2AM this morning and all I could do is obsess about how I am now crippled with bulging discs and sciatica and spent the rest of the night googling sports medicine doctors and massage therapists.  Everything always seems 10x more terrible than it really probably is in the middle of the night, why is that?  It doesn't help that a runner friend of mine is legit dealing with a herniated disc that has been causing her sciatic problems for months now and she recently got some injections into it and is still on the no-run list for another month.  

I think I am going to book a massage this week though.  I have never been to one, the whole idea of being nekkid under a sheet for 90 minutes while someone's massaging me kind of weirds me out, but my trainer when I had one was always telling me I should get them every time I would show up for a session with back issues.  I have a lot of imbalances due to my scoliosis and poor posture and chair job/chair hobby (computer gaming).  I should have never stopped going to yoga.


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?



Small World. I've been stuck on there so many times. Traumatized for life!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

michigandergirl said:


> Okay, don't laugh, but for me it's Mad Hatter's Tea Party. It's the spinning!



I had a bad experience on Mad Hatter's Tea Party. We were a bunch of strapping stupid teen-age boys and of course wanted our cup to be spinning the fastest. I don't even think we waited for the ride to start. It was the closest I ever came to having a 'reversal of fortune' on an amusement park ride.


----------



## jmasgat

Miranda said:


> Skipped run group today.   Yesterday's yoga class did not agree with me and my back/hip/leg were sore again.  I should have known when downward dog was causing me pulling issues on that muscle that goes over the back of your hip every time we went into it and I couldn't even come close to straightening that leg that I probably should have stopped trying to do any of the leg lifts in that position.  I have problems doing any leg lift in down dog on a good day on either side because my hips are so weak, but now lifting up my right leg while in down dog was causing a lot of pulling on that left side.  It did loosen up nearer to the end of class and wasn't pulling so much but I should have listened to my body and just not done any leg lifts at all instead of kinda trying before giving up.  It doesn't feel as bad as it did a couple weeks ago or even last week, but I'm trying to be an adult and rest it.  It never hurts while I'm actually running, but after I'm done and everything stiffens up, hoooo boy.
> 
> This is putting my second HM in jeopardy now, too.   I was supposed to start training for my May 7 one a few weeks back but I had to give that up, now my June 4 one is looking dicey, as I was going to start training for it this week.  I'm so bummed about that, too, the race is super hard to get into (sells out in < 10 minutes) and has no deferment/refund option or waitlist.  I feel like I stole a spot from someone else now.
> 
> I woke up at 2AM this morning and all I could do is obsess about how I am now crippled with bulging discs and sciatica and spent the rest of the night googling sports medicine doctors and massage therapists.  Everything always seems 10x more terrible than it really probably is in the middle of the night, why is that?  It doesn't help that a runner friend of mine is legit dealing with a herniated disc that has been causing her sciatic problems for months now and she recently got some injections into it and is still on the no-run list for another month.
> 
> I think I am going to book a massage this week though.  I have never been to one, the whole idea of being nekkid under a sheet for 90 minutes while someone's massaging me kind of weirds me out, but my trainer when I had one was always telling me I should get them every time I would show up for a session with back issues.  I have a lot of imbalances due to my scoliosis and poor posture and chair job/chair hobby (computer gaming).  I should have never stopped going to yoga.



Sorry about your current problems. Hope you get some relief with the massage.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Paczki making day!


----------



## Baloo in MI

rteetz said:


> Happy Paczki making day!
> 
> View attachment 222237


Wow, those look good!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@rteetz they look seriously good!! How do you pronounce it?


----------



## rteetz

Sailormoon2 said:


> @rteetz they look seriously good!! How do you pronounce it?


My Mom pronounces it Punch-ka but the right was is Punch-key.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

rteetz said:


> I use Runkeeper. I have found that to work pretty well with my Apple Watch. The built in running app isn't bad either I just like how runkeeper has everything I want on one screen while I run.



Just wanted to follow up with this since I finally got the watch on Thursday.  I decided on the Nike + version of the Apple watch.  Much to my surprise, it gives audio cues which I can choose: various times or distance.  There are some premade walk run programs but I'm not at that level yet.  

We've been steadily increasing distance but I've not really understood what "watch your pacing" ment until we hit the 2+ mile mark.  At the end of last week's 2.75 mile long run I was almost crawling at the end.  Disappointing since I was doing 2 miles easily the week before in 28 minutes. I realized pacing is important the longer distance I ran!

Fast forward to today and with the watch set for audio cues ever 5 minutes I found my first 5 minutes I ran a 13 minute pace.  I told DH I was slowing my walks down so I wasn't dead at the end of today's 3.1 mile run (first ever!)  The total run was 46.2 minutes with the first mile of 14.3.  I managed to slow down the 2nd mile and of course the 3rd was just plain hard but we finished with an average time of 15.4 minutes per mile and more importantly, I was in good shape at the end. 

The watch was incredible in making me slow down as odd as that sounds.  I feel like once I get a better handle on endurance for longer runs the speed will come.  Any tips for not starting off so fast appreciated!  

Thanks to all you seasoned runners for all the info you've posted here.  It has been so very helpful to this beginner!


----------



## rteetz

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Just wanted to follow up with this since I finally got the watch on Thursday.  I decided on the Nike + version of the Apple watch.  Much to my surprise, it gives audio cues which I can choose: various times or distance.  There are some premade walk run programs but I'm not at that level yet.
> 
> We've been steadily increasing distance but I've not really understood what "watch your pacing" ment until we hit the 2+ mile mark.  At the end of last week's 2.75 mile long run I was almost crawling at the end.  Disappointing since I was doing 2 miles easily the week before in 28 minutes. I realized pacing is important the longer distance I ran!
> 
> Fast forward to today and with the watch set for audio cues ever 5 minutes I found my first 5 minutes I ran a 13 minute pace.  I told DH I was slowing my walks down so I wasn't dead at the end of today's 3.1 mile run (first ever!)  The total run was 46.2 minutes with the first mile of 14.3.  I managed to slow down the 2nd mile and of course the 3rd was just plain hard but we finished with an average time of 15.4 minutes per mile and more importantly, I was in good shape at the end.
> 
> The watch was incredible in making me slow down as odd as that sounds.  I feel like once I get a better handle on endurance for longer runs the speed will come.  Any tips for not starting off so fast appreciated!
> 
> Thanks to all you seasoned runners for all the info you've posted here.  It has been so very helpful to this beginner!


I am glad its working for you!


----------



## croach

Hell yeah if I can still do that at 92 or 99!!!

http://www.runnersworld.com/general-interest/99-year-old-upsets-92-year-old-in-thrilling-sprint


----------



## michigandergirl

rteetz said:


> Happy Paczki making day!
> 
> View attachment 222237



Those look amazing! Yum!


----------



## sourire

Hope everyone had a nice weekend and enjoyed their workouts/races!  The above look delicious!!  I know I missed a bunch of questions, but as for Friday's fun ATTQOTD: Least fave ride would have to be Alien Encounter...ahh that was scary and claustrophobia inducing.  Have never been on Mission Space.  As I got out of my teens, I became ill on any of those simulator type rides. LOVED Body Wars as a kid (in the medical profession now hehe!), but now those types of rides make me nauseous which is very sad. Roller coasters are fine though, thank goodness!!


----------



## SarahDisney

Quick Update:
I survived my first half marathon! It was touch-and-go there for a while, but I made it.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SarahDisney said:


> Quick Update:
> I survived my first half marathon! It was touch-and-go there for a while, but I made it.


Congratulations!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@SarahDisney CONGRATULATIONS!!! What an accomplishment!


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> Quick Update:
> I survived my first half marathon! It was touch-and-go there for a while, but I made it.




Can't wait to hear more about it.  Great job!


----------



## SarahDisney

Hey guys!

Here's a less "writing while drinking Starbucks on the train" update on my race:
It was hard. I wasn't prepared for the hills, and I went out too fast, so it was really a struggle throughout. It was kind of a tale of three races - the first 4 miles were too fast, then I settled into a good pace for miles 5-9, but after mile 9, I kinda crapped out. There were points where I thought I'd end up walking the last few miles of the race. I managed to make it through by changing up my intervals (I went from 4:1 to 3:2) and adding in some extra walking when I just felt like I couldn't run.
Overall, not the race I was hoping for, but I finished and basically smashed my goal, so that was good.

I didn't see any bananas post-race, but I did get an apple, so I'm a happy camper. 

*Official Time: 2:34:21* (goal was 2:45 - so that's 10+ minutes faster than goal, even with the rough last few miles).


----------



## Wendy98

Managed to get a run in this morning, working around my kids' activities.  I was going to do 18 at the park but after spending 2 hours in the cold and wind yesterday, I opted for indoors.  17 miles on the treadmill at a 6:46/avg.  I was going to keep a consistent pace, but ended up doing it as a progression run.  I threw in a little speed in the middle and the second half was definitely faster.  I feel good and had some quality time watching TLC.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> Happy Paczki making day!
> 
> View attachment 222237


Those look like zeppoles.


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Here's a less "writing while drinking Starbucks on the train" update on my race:
> It was hard. I wasn't prepared for the hills, and I went out too fast, so it was really a struggle throughout. It was kind of a tale of three races - the first 4 miles were too fast, then I settled into a good pace for miles 5-9, but after mile 9, I kinda crapped out. There were points where I thought I'd end up walking the last few miles of the race. I managed to make it through by changing up my intervals (I went from 4:1 to 3:2) and adding in some extra walking when I just felt like I couldn't run.
> Overall, not the race I was hoping for, but I finished and basically smashed my goal, so that was good.
> 
> I didn't see any bananas post-race, but I did get an apple, so I'm a happy camper.
> 
> *Official Time: 2:34:21* (goal was 2:45 - so that's 10+ minutes faster than goal, even with the rough last few miles).



That's a great time!  Congrats Sarah!
Here's some post race bananas for you


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Quick Update:
> I survived my first half marathon! It was touch-and-go there for a while, but I made it.


OMG congrats Sarah!


----------



## JClimacus

What does everyone enjoy/hate in the runup to a big race, like a marathon?

I love looking at the weather report every day, starting from 15 days out when it's unlikely to bear a lot of relevance to the actual day. But that's all the fun. Getting up every day and groaning if it got worse or cheering if it gets better. Right now, Myrtle Beach next Saturday looks to be sunny with a low of 46 and a high of 56. Yay!

I also love scouting out the places I'll be pigging out at in the couple days after the marathon. A lot of good options at MB.

What do I hate? Well, like everyone I don't like the taper and can't shake the feeling I'm losing fitness by scaling back the running. Ack!


----------



## Slogger

JClimacus said:


> What does everyone enjoy/hate in the runup to a big race, like a marathon?
> 
> I love looking at the weather report every day, starting from 15 days out when it's unlikely to bear a lot of relevance to the actual day. But that's all the fun. Getting up every day and groaning if it got worse or cheering if it gets better. Right now, Myrtle Beach next Saturday looks to be sunny with a low of 46 and a high of 56. Yay!
> 
> I also love scouting out the places I'll be pigging out at in the couple days after the marathon. A lot of good options at MB.
> 
> What do I hate? Well, like everyone I don't like the taper and can't shake the feeling I'm losing fitness by scaling back the running. Ack!



Been tempted to sign up for MB to use as a long tempo/training run and been watching the weather too.   Looked like 70s for a while and then 60s and rain and now sunny and 50s with 10-15 mph winds.....probably not too bad.  

I'm not a big fan of tapering and resting in the days before the race.......always too restless.


----------



## FFigawi

JClimacus said:


> What does everyone enjoy/hate in the runup to a big race, like a marathon?



I'm pretty much the opposite of you. I like my taper period as it gives me the chance to rest and recover from months of hard training. I enjoy looking back on my workouts knowing the effort put in will hopefully pay off on race day. The shorter workouts during the two weeks of tapering are a nice bonus too.


----------



## KSellers88

Catching up from being off work since Thursday (don't tell my boss I read forums at work, HAHA) and running at Princess weekend!

ATTQOTD (Thursday): I gave up Mountain Dew, and most other drinks besides water. I honestly can't believe the difference it has made in not only my running, but my overall health!

ATTQOTD (Friday): I cannot ride It's a Small World, that song is just too much. Mission Space also makes me sick so it is another top one. I have never ridden Tower of Terror  that feeling of my stomach dropping is my least favorite thing ever.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Looking for some advice.  I ran my Half Marathon today and although I did not hit the time I planned I am quite happy with the outcome, becasue I played it smart.   Here is why and how it relates to my advice seeking.  My goal was to go sub 1:50 today and I went out with the pace group.  It was cold this morning, about 20 degrees at race time.  It took me awhile to warm up and I found myself really struggling to keep pace.  It was at about mile 3 that I noticed my right hamstring. Not painful, but I just sort of felt it working.  Kind of hard to discribe it was like it was telling me to back off a bit.  So I did, I slowed my pace some.  Towards the end of the race one of the officials was yelling at the group I was running with that we were looking good and going to kill a sub 2 hour.  That got me to worrying, becasue even though I had let go of my main goal I really did want to go under 2 hours.  It seemed the group I was with was like minded as we all picked it up in the last hills and into the final stretch.  With about 200 yards to go I really went after it in hopes of passing all the people in this group.  It was then that the "I can feel my hamstring" became painful.  I backed off a bit and the best I can describe is that it felt like my hamstring was on the verge of a significant cramp but just not quite happening.  I cruised in.  Happy with my final time - 1:55.  But I am very concerned about my leg.  It has remained tender and sore, I can walk fine but I can feel it...

Thoughts?  I know I did not pull anything but it felt like I was on the verge.  Has anyone dealt with this?  How did you treat it?  I am planning to take several days off.  Next race is not until May so I am just fine to rest for a bit.  I have been biking more recently, could that be related?  I am open to any and all suggestions.

Congrats to all who raced this weekend.


----------



## FFigawi

@Baloo in MI, it sounds like your hamstring was on the verge of a pull or strain. A cramp should not be tender and sore for very long after you finish running. The most likely cause is the lack of a good warmup before the race. When it's cold, your muscles need longer to get warm and flexible, and if it took you a while to feel warm during the race, your muscles probably started working hard before they were fully ready to. I'd give it some rest, maybe a massage or a few sessions with a foam roller, and you should be good to go.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

JClimacus said:


> Right now, Myrtle Beach next Saturday looks to be sunny with a low of 46 and a high of 56. Yay!
> I also love scouting out the places I'll be pigging out at in the couple days after the marathon. A lot of good options at MB.



Have a good race at MB! Sounds like you have good weather, except for the wind.

If you're looking for something off the beaten touristy path in MB: http://www.redi-et.com/index.html

We had post-race/Valentine's/birthday dinner there a couple of years ago. (The race was in the middle of February back then.)

Make sure and try the honey wine!


----------



## JClimacus

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Have a good race at MB! Sounds like you have good weather, except for the wind.
> 
> If you're looking for something off the beaten touristy path in MB: http://www.redi-et.com/index.html
> 
> We had post-race/Valentine's/birthday dinner there a couple of years ago. (The race was in the middle of February back then.)
> 
> Make sure and try the honey wine!



Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> @Baloo in MI, it sounds like your hamstring was on the verge of a pull or strain. A cramp should not be tender and sore for very long after you finish running. The most likely cause is the lack of a good warmup before the race. When it's cold, your muscles need longer to get warm and flexible, and if it took you a while to feel warm during the race, your muscles probably started working hard before they were fully ready to. I'd give it some rest, maybe a massage or a few sessions with a foam roller, and you should be good to go.



I'll second John's advice @Baloo in MI...rest roll and maybe a massage if you can.  I've had this happen before during cold races and you just need to be smart and careful after the race, which it sounds like you are.  Maybe a little Voltarin or something as well might help.


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> Quick Update:
> I survived my first half marathon! It was touch-and-go there for a while, but I made it.



Congrats on your first half!!!!! 



Baloo in MI said:


> Looking for some advice.  I ran my Half Marathon today and although I did not hit the time I planned I am quite happy with the outcome, becasue I played it smart.   Here is why and how it relates to my advice seeking.  My goal was to go sub 1:50 today and I went out with the pace group.  It was cold this morning, about 20 degrees at race time.  It took me awhile to warm up and I found myself really struggling to keep pace.  It was at about mile 3 that I noticed my right hamstring. Not painful, but I just sort of felt it working.  Kind of hard to discribe it was like it was telling me to back off a bit.  So I did, I slowed my pace some.  Towards the end of the race one of the officials was yelling at the group I was running with that we were looking good and going to kill a sub 2 hour.  That got me to worrying, becasue even though I had let go of my main goal I really did want to go under 2 hours.  It seemed the group I was with was like minded as we all picked it up in the last hills and into the final stretch.  With about 200 yards to go I really went after it in hopes of passing all the people in this group.  It was then that the "I can feel my hamstring" became painful.  I backed off a bit and the best I can describe is that it felt like my hamstring was on the verge of a significant cramp but just not quite happening.  I cruised in.  Happy with my final time - 1:55.  But I am very concerned about my leg.  It has remained tender and sore, I can walk fine but I can feel it...
> 
> Thoughts?  I know I did not pull anything but it felt like I was on the verge.  Has anyone dealt with this?  How did you treat it?  I am planning to take several days off.  Next race is not until May so I am just fine to rest for a bit.  I have been biking more recently, could that be related?  I am open to any and all suggestions.
> 
> Congrats to all who raced this weekend.



I think a few days rest will do some good like others said. Hope its nothing major and your back to it soon.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?

ATTQOTD: When I went to get my first pair of running shoes I for some reason did not like the idea of a brightly colored shoe. I am not sure why I felt this way, but I basically sought out the plainest pair I could find. As time went on I guess a became more comfortable with the idea and felt more like a "runner" so the color did not bother me that much anymore. I still wonder why the insist on such bright colors however. Maybe the flasher they are more people will see them and buy the same shoe???


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?


As an obsessive show person I like have all sorts of different shoes. While I don't like have 30 colors on one shoe I do like when they are bright and shiny. It makes the shoes stand out from others.


----------



## BikeFan

Congratulations on your first!  



SarahDisney said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Here's a less "writing while drinking Starbucks on the train" update on my race:
> It was hard. I wasn't prepared for the hills, and I went out too fast, so it was really a struggle throughout. It was kind of *a tale of three races* - the first 4 miles were too fast, then I settled into a good pace for miles 5-9, but after mile 9, I kinda crapped out.



Been there/done that!  My first two halfs (because I'm a slow learner!), I paced poorly and really feel apart at the end.  Distance racing is really a learning process about going fast enough to achieve your goals but also slow enough to finish strong.  Physically, it can be a real roller-coaster ride, going between feeling good and bad all within the same race.  Sounds like you managed it pretty well for a first-timer.  



> There were points where I thought I'd end up walking the last few miles of the race. I managed to make it through by changing up my intervals (I went from 4:1 to 3:2) and adding in some extra walking when I just felt like I couldn't run.
> Overall, not the race I was hoping for, but I finished and basically smashed my goal, so that was good.
> 
> I didn't see any bananas post-race, but I did get an apple, so I'm a happy camper.
> 
> *Official Time: 2:34:21* (goal was 2:45 - so that's 10+ minutes faster than goal, even with the rough last few miles).



Way to crush that goal!


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?



ATQOTD: I like the bright colors, but never the colors that my style shoes are in!  I wear a neutral, and I always like the look of the stabilizing shoes better! Lol.  That said, I usually end up buying the black sneakers anyway.


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?



I love the bright colors. I always look for the flashiest ones I can find. My current ones are neon blue and pink. However, I am due for a new pair and can't wait to see what i find.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?


I always assumed it was so I could match it with my running outfits. Is that not true?

Seriously though, I like the bright colors because they make me happy. I love looking at people's shoes at races and seeing what crazy colors everyone has. I also like when shoes have a wide variety of colors because then I can get multiple pairs when I hit a sale and tell them apart without numbering them. Sometimes companies go overkill. Brooks Glycerins (my favorite shoes) come in 8 colors right now. Adrenalines come in 11 colors.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?



I like having flashy bright colours for my shoes.  My current race shoes are pink and purple, and just about all of my training shoes are bright blues/yellows/greens.  I was in a pinch needing a specific pair of shoes a few weeks before Boston last year and had to settle for the only colour available in my size...black.  So boring!


----------



## BikeFan

FFigawi said:


> @Baloo in MI, it sounds like your hamstring was on the verge of a pull or strain. A cramp should not be tender and sore for very long after you finish running. The most likely cause is the lack of a good warmup before the race. When it's cold, your muscles need longer to get warm and flexible, and if it took you a while to feel warm during the race, your muscles probably started working hard before they were fully ready to. I'd give it some rest, maybe a massage or a few sessions with a foam roller, and you should be good to go.



This is great advice.  As someone with recurrent hamstring issues, I feel your pain.  20 degrees at the start of a race is COLD!  My hat's off to you for being out there in those temperatures.  I'd definitely need a heck of a warm-up to really push it in that sort of cold. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?



I kind of like the bright colors!  Makes me feel faster!  

Quick Colonial Half race report: Finished in 1:36:48 (unofficial time by my watch - still waiting for official results).  Happy to get under 1:40, especially after seeing how rolling the course actually was!  There were no long climbs, but it was a constant up-and-down through the woods and wetlands.  Lots of ex-collegiate runners showed up (the race is a fundraiser for the College of William and Mary track and XC programs) and of course those kids were just flying.  The winner was sub-1:20 (correction - sub 1:10!)!  Saw my niece, a W&M student, at the finish, which was inside the basketball arena, and enjoyed a post-race beer.  A fun race overall.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: While I love bright colors, I am obsessive about everything matching and it can be quite difficult to find running clothes that match some of the crazy colors in shoes. I never want to match perfectly, but I don't like to clash either. HAHA. I do like that they are bright because maybe that will make people be able to see me better? My main pair of Brooks right now are gray with a pink logo on the side, and I like them because I can wear them with almost anything, especially since I wear so much pink anyway


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?



ATTQOTD: Least favorite I have been on was Carousel of Progress.  I know that's like heresy, but, I thought it was pretty awful.  

I've not been on Ellen's Energy Adventure or the Figment ride.  I've also not done the new Frozen ride yet.  I think most everything else I've done.




SarahDisney said:


> Quick Update:
> I survived my first half marathon! It was touch-and-go there for a while, but I made it.



Congratulations!!  



Baloo in MI said:


> Looking for some advice.  I ran my Half Marathon today and although I did not hit the time I planned I am quite happy with the outcome, becasue I played it smart.   Here is why and how it relates to my advice seeking.  My goal was to go sub 1:50 today and I went out with the pace group.  It was cold this morning, about 20 degrees at race time.  It took me awhile to warm up and I found myself really struggling to keep pace.  It was at about mile 3 that I noticed my right hamstring. Not painful, but I just sort of felt it working.  Kind of hard to discribe it was like it was telling me to back off a bit.  So I did, I slowed my pace some.  Towards the end of the race one of the officials was yelling at the group I was running with that we were looking good and going to kill a sub 2 hour.  That got me to worrying, becasue even though I had let go of my main goal I really did want to go under 2 hours.  It seemed the group I was with was like minded as we all picked it up in the last hills and into the final stretch.  With about 200 yards to go I really went after it in hopes of passing all the people in this group.  It was then that the "I can feel my hamstring" became painful.  I backed off a bit and the best I can describe is that it felt like my hamstring was on the verge of a significant cramp but just not quite happening.  I cruised in.  Happy with my final time - 1:55.  But I am very concerned about my leg.  It has remained tender and sore, I can walk fine but I can feel it...
> 
> Thoughts?  I know I did not pull anything but it felt like I was on the verge.  Has anyone dealt with this?  How did you treat it?  I am planning to take several days off.  Next race is not until May so I am just fine to rest for a bit.  I have been biking more recently, could that be related?  I am open to any and all suggestions.
> 
> Congrats to all who raced this weekend.



Great time on your race.  I don't have much advice but interested in reading your response.  My hamstring is also feeling a bit "twingy" today.  Trying to decide if I should take a day or two off.  I'll take the excuse though and try to schedule a massage at least!!  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?




ATTQOTD: When I first started running, I was very adverse to anything with bright colors.  Now, I'm a lot more willing to get more colorful shoes, but I still tend to turn more toward mostly white shoes because I like them to match the rest of my running clothes.


----------



## LSUlakes

So far, I seem to be alone in the shoe color thing. lol


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?



It's what's in style right now. Go back 5-6 years and the colors were much more muted. The pendulum will swing back the other way soon enough. I don't go for the flashy bright shoes either, mainly because they clash with my sparkle skirts. I stick with the boring ones.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?



I always thought they did it so that people like me could spend hours obsessing over what color to buy...
Like many others here, I like the fun and bright colors. Even before running shoes, I always tried to get fun colors in my regular sneakers (my favorite ever pair of leisure sneakers were bright pink with green trim). I like to add a little color to my life sometimes, and my favorite way to do that is with shoes (seriously, it's not uncommon to see me wearing a plain black shirt, jean skirt, and fun shoes).

That said ... I do get why some people like the less colorful/bright versions, and I think it's a good thing when the same shoe has multiple options and there's something for everyone.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I like the bright colors too! When I got fitted for my current style of shoe, all they had was a teal/purple model so that was what I had to get. Here is a sub question - why are different colors of the same model shoe sometimes sized differently? I bought a replacement pair online and ordered the same size I got in the running store. And they are smaller.  I needed them for a race and couldn't send them back so I dealt with it but now I am nervous to buy another pair online. And it is so much cheaper online!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I think what @FFigawi said is true.  Athleisure is super popular right now and I think not just runners are buying running shoes.  I personally love the trend because staring at other runner's shoes is pretty much the easiest way for me to pass time while in a corral or during any boring miles of a longer race.  Anyone else go clothes "window shopping" during races, or just me?
I was a bit sad that the first two times I bought "real" shoes the ones that fit me best were white and boring and then black and semi-less boring, but still kind of boring.  My current rotated in pair are BRIGHT NEON ORANGE.  And sadly, the color doesn't make me faster, but I sure feel fancy wearing them.  And maybe come race day that will help me run a little faster


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

QOTD: I don't like the flashy shoe colors. They look like they say 'I'm fast' when I'm not. Also, I wear the old ones (after a good washing!) as 2nd class casual shoes, so would rather have neutral grey/tan/blue.

I would never have white shoes. Lots of my miles are on dirt roads. I call them 'dirt roads', but really they are either 'dust roads' or 'mud roads', depending on the weather.

I would also never have black shoes. They seem heavy!

My avatar was my least favorite pair of running shoes. As I mentioned earlier, I called them my 'mustard and ketchup' shoes because of the yellow and red. The current Ghosts aren't too bad, gray, blue, black, with a touch of yellow.


----------



## roxymama

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I like the bright colors too! When I got fitted for my current style of shoe, all they had was a teal/purple model so that was what I had to get. Here is a sub question - why are different colors of the same model shoe sometimes sized differently? I bought a replacement pair online and ordered the same size I got in the running store. And they are smaller.  I needed them for a race and couldn't send them back so I dealt with it but now I am nervous to buy another pair online. And it is so much cheaper online!



As someone who sells a commodity with many manufacturing locations, you answer is likely something like "the pink ones are being produced in March in Michigan and the black ones are being produced in April in Florida"  But we got a huge order from Sports Authority for more pink ones so we are going to fit them in in Florida in February too.   It's how you end up with slight differences in the same product all the time and it's annoying for customers, but $$$.


----------



## cburnett11

rteetz said:


> As an obsessive show person I like have all sorts of different shoes. While I don't like have 30 colors on one shoe I do like when they are bright and shiny. It makes the shoes stand out from others.



I have several pairs of the same model (Brooks Launch 3), but I try to buy different colors so that rotating is easier to keep track of.  The wilder the colors, the better for me to run in.  I also will buy one pair to just wear to work and/or for casual wear but never to run in... this pair will be the boring/neutral model.  Right now this daily wear pair is just black, with some silver trim.


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?



Because bright obnoxious colors are amazing.  The brighter and flashier the better if you ask me.  Though @FFigawi has a point, they didn't used to be this bright, and I'm sure I will be saddened in the not so distant future when the colors become more muted.  Though, the one time I don't like bright colors is when searching for shoes to wear when reffing soccer. They need to be primarily black, and those can be tough to find.


----------



## baxter24

I will stand with you @LSUlakes! I am not a huge fan of the multicolored very bright shoes these days. When I buy shoes, I try to get a pair that is not too crazy loud but sometimes it is hard when you know what type of shoe fits you best. It seems like the fad isn't going away any time soon. I like for things to match if I can so it's tough when the colors are so bright.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I love the bright colours, but it is frustrating when I don't actually like the specific coulour combination of the ones I need to buy. I am "in" to anything in the pink, purple and light blue spectrum but yellows and oranges are not my thing!! Mostly because I also like my shoes to coordinate with my outfits. LOL!


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: Generally my first category in choosing a shoe is price and usually the bright flashy colors are taken and I'm left buying the more conservative colors. That being said, I really like flashy running shoes. The brighter the better. I've got some Brooks Launch 4 schedule to arrive tomorrow and I went ahead and paid an extra $10 for the Tokyo Koi pattern.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Not a huge fan of the bright colors here either!  My first pair of running shoes was gray, neon orange, and neon green, and I didn't really care for those at all...I got talked into them by the person at the running store, and while the shoe had great support and took me through some of my first 5Ks, I was kind of happy to see those go! As I began to run more along the streets of the neighborhood, I kept thinking, maybe I should go brighter in sneakers and outfits so that people can see me coming from far away??  I now opt for bright tops or a bright headband instead of bright sneakers.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: I think what @FFigawi said is true.  Athleisure is super popular right now and I think not just runners are buying running shoes.  I personally love the trend because staring at other runner's shoes is pretty much the easiest way for me to pass time while in a corral or during any boring miles of a longer race.  Anyone else go clothes "window shopping" during races, or just me?



Window shopping! That's it! I'm not, er, admiring the scenery, I'm window shopping.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?



I like having bright colored shoes and it's one of the reasons I was drawn to the model I have worn for the last five years (Asics Gel-Noosa Tri). I would have no problem moving on to another model or brand if they stopped working for me, but currently they continue to be comfortable and perform. I've got to be honest though, if I needed to look for a new model color and aesthetics would be a primary consideration.

Confession: I like pink, purple, teal, coral, and anything neon a lot more than primary colors and this often leaves me envious of the women's colorways of many models of shoes.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> Window shopping! That's it! I'm not, er, admiring the scenery, I'm window shopping.



There is someone I know (I won't say who) that after races will tell me if it was a good "butt race." 
I will not divulge who this is or what their gender is or their relation to me (so as not to "out" anyone for their comments.)  My comment is usually "you'll run faster if you keep your head up" or something along those lines.  
Also another plus about wearing sparkle skirts....covers the bum from lookey-loos.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I mostly like the bright colors. However, now that I'm in the beginning stages of planning my race outfits for Dopey, I do wish they offered more neutral colors as well. It's going to drive me nuts if my shoes don't match my race outfits...in fact, I may have to plan my race outfits around my shoe colors...


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?



Wow, I really missed you guys over the past 3 months.   Needed to take some time off to focus on some other issues but I am hoping to be more involved in the forum and keeping up with everyone again.   What did I miss?

ATTQOTD:   I like the bright shoes....Orange is the new pair getting all of my attention.    They seem more fun and festive.  Wear them for training and short/fast races.   But for longer runs (HM and M) I tend to go with all black....shoes, shocks, shorts, even shirt.    Makes me feel tough and ready for the challenge.


----------



## LSUlakes

Folks at WDW this week and last, something tells me you should see a large amount of people from Louisiana. You will probably be able to determine this by the LSU hats or Mardi Gras (clothing/beads/ect). I have a lot of friends on Facebook their now, and I am very jealous of them. So, of course I start playing the game of when should I go again after the baby is born. Im think once he/she is a year and half which would be around February - April period. DD still wont be in official school so missing isnt that big of a deal. Presidents Day is February 18, Mardi Gras is March 5, Easter April 21, in 2019. Suggestion on best time in that 3 month span or should I wait to May?


----------



## michigandergirl

LSUlakes said:


> Folks at WDW this week and last, something tells me you should see a large amount of people from Louisiana. You will probably be able to determine this by the LSU hats or Mardi Gras (clothing/beads/ect). I have a lot of friends on Facebook their now, and I am very jealous of them. So, of course I start playing the game of when should I go again after the baby is born. Im think once he/she is a year and half which would be around February - April period. DD still wont be in official school so missing isnt that big of a deal. Presidents Day is February 18, Mardi Gras is March 5, Easter April 21, in 2019. Suggestion on best time in that 3 month span or should I wait to May?



Avoid Easter like the plague!


----------



## JohnRPG

Barca33Runner said:


> Least favorite experience "It's a Small World".





bananabean said:


> Small World. I've been stuck on there so many times. Traumatized for life!





KSellers88 said:


> I cannot ride It's a Small World, that song is just too much.



I'm glad I'm not the only one. I have nightmares about being caught on "It's a Small World." I rode it when I was a kid and my daughter's first trip. If I ever ride it again, it'll be too soon.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?



*ATTQOTD:* I enjoy having obnoxiously colored shoes. Current rotation are a black/red and a neon green. I've little concern about matching outfits, especially for training runs. So, that's not an issue. I think it's a purely psychological one instead. 

There's a game I play that includes the line, "Da red wunz go fasta!" I seem to have internalized that mantra. While I recognize it doesn't make a physical difference, there's clearly a psychosomatic effect for me. There might also be a reference to Sonic the Hedgehog in there somewhere...


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

roxymama said:


> There is someone I know (I won't say who) that after races will tell me if it was a good "butt race."
> I will not divulge who this is or what their gender is or their relation to me (so as not to "out" anyone for their comments.)  My comment is usually "you'll run faster if you keep your head up" or something along those lines.
> Also another plus about wearing sparkle skirts....covers the bum from lookey-loos.



That's why I wear one!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I don't notice colors in running shoes. I look for proper fit and comfort when running - don't care what color they are. My wife and her friends look for "pretty" shoes, which is why shoe companies sell "pretty" shoes, but anyone who buys a shoe because of its color deserves the many foot problems that come with that sort of decision making.


----------



## Chaitali

Well, but you can look at both the shoe model and the color.  I was fitted at a running store and know what shoe works best for me.  It also comes in many color choices.  So I look for the best color/price combination that works for me and choose that one.  It's interesting how the same shoe model can have so many different prices because of the color.  I assume the popular colors are more expensive but don't know for sure how the pricing is set.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> Folks at WDW this week and last, something tells me you should see a large amount of people from Louisiana. You will probably be able to determine this by the LSU hats or Mardi Gras (clothing/beads/ect). I have a lot of friends on Facebook their now, and I am very jealous of them. So, of course I start playing the game of when should I go again after the baby is born. Im think once he/she is a year and half which would be around February - April period. DD still wont be in official school so missing isnt that big of a deal. Presidents Day is February 18, Mardi Gras is March 5, Easter April 21, in 2019. Suggestion on best time in that 3 month span or should I wait to May?


I would wait for May. My wife and I were going to go in May but just booked a 10 day cruise instead.


----------



## LSUlakes

Slogger said:


> Wow, I really missed you guys over the past 3 months. Needed to take some time off to focus on some other issues but I am hoping to be more involved in the forum and keeping up with everyone again. What did I miss?



Welcome back and hope all is well! As far as what you missed, well we already had our yearly what to do when you gotta go when on a run thread. On Fridays we have a Fun QOTD that rarely has anything to do with running ummm a lot stuff to i guess. I made a post on page one, second post with links to each QOTD. They are in order with a quick statement of the subject mater. I'm sure there is more, but I'm coming up short on highlights for now. 



michigandergirl said:


> Avoid Easter like the plague!



I agree with that! I want to go in the spring so it wont be cold, and rides wont be in refurb, plus we've done the January trip before with Marathon weekend. I don't want to go in the fall of 2018 so I can focus on running... My sister is going this Easter which is a sensitive subject, but putting that aside, I told her it would be crazy busy and wished her luck.


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: I love the bright colors! There was one race season I somehow ended up with a gray shoe and I just never warmed up to them. I also try to buy running clothes in bright colors and patterns. It really frustrates me that most pants are black or gray. Running is my outlet to wear ridiculous things that don't match. I can worry about societal norms for all my other outfits.

Great job running last weekend everyone! Seems we had quite a few people happy with their results. 

Nearly perfect race weather here: 50, sunny, a bit windy though. There was one surprise though...a lot more hills than I expected. The course was primarily on a flat bike path but I hadn't considered the route to/from the bike path. There was a 60 ft climb in the last quarter mile alone. Despite this, I managed to beat my goal and finish in 32:54 good for a 8:14/mi pace and 9th overall female. Really pleased with this result as I've only been running for a few weeks after a few month hiatus.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Chaitali said:


> Well, but you can look at both the shoe model and the color.


Be careful here - as others have noted, the different colors of the same models are not always the same. They can be made in different places, and the materials can be different. Example - the Nikes that I have been wearing for the last 2 years came in 3 colors for men - red, black and blue. I bought one pair of each once I found that the blue pair (my first pair purchased) worked for me. I had to return the red and black pair. When I asked the guy in the shoe store why they didn't fit the same he said that they were not made in the same place. The red and black pair were much more narrow in the toe box.

I ended up wearing 11 pair of the blue version of the shoes over 2 years. Sadly I can't find them any more - time for new shoes, and I hate this process.


----------



## Barca33Runner

roxymama said:


> There is someone I know (I won't say who) that after races will tell me if it was a good "butt race."
> I will not divulge who this is or what their gender is or their relation to me (so as not to "out" anyone for their comments.)  My comment is usually "you'll run faster if you keep your head up" or something along those lines.
> Also another plus about wearing sparkle skirts....covers the bum from lookey-loos.



As I was considering this QOTD I thought to myself, "I'd wear leather thigh highs if they were comfortable and helped me run faster."

Your post has enlightened me that many runners merely view me as a piece of meat to be ogled for my beautiful bum. As such, I think the thigh highs may prove too much temptation for others and must cross them off my list for future consideration.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I also like the bright colors, although lately I have been gravitating towards the ones that are darker with bright colored accents so that they don't clash with my sparkleskirts too much.   Like my current batch of Altra Olympus are from the first round that are dark grey with lime green and neon blue accents.  I can match the accent colors to some outfits and then others it doesn't clash too badly because the shoe itself is dark gray.


----------



## PrincessV

JClimacus said:


> What does everyone enjoy/hate in the runup to a big race, like a marathon?


I really, really enjoy the training runs - generally far more than the actual race to which they lead! I hate trying to fit life into training - lots of Mondays during Dopey training that I'd have preferred to spend lounging around home instead of going to work.



Baloo in MI said:


> Thoughts?  I know I did not pull anything but it felt like I was on the verge.  Has anyone dealt with this?  How did you treat it?  I am planning to take several days off.  Next race is not until May so I am just fine to rest for a bit.  I have been biking more recently, could that be related?  I am open to any and all suggestions.


I concur with previous replies: sounds like a slight pull. Rest is best! A little _very_ gentle stretching of the muscle a few times a day, but nothing crazy. Heat and compression may also help. Wishing you a quick recovery!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?


ATTQOTD: I don't know why they do, but it makes me super happy! I go for the loudest, brightest, most obnoxious colorway available in whatever shoe I try. Looking down at my neon, Pepto-pink shoes in the middle of a long run is an instant mood lifter! Gray or black make me sad.


----------



## JulieODC

LSUlakes said:


> Folks at WDW this week and last, something tells me you should see a large amount of people from Louisiana. You will probably be able to determine this by the LSU hats or Mardi Gras (clothing/beads/ect). I have a lot of friends on Facebook their now, and I am very jealous of them. So, of course I start playing the game of when should I go again after the baby is born. Im think once he/she is a year and half which would be around February - April period. DD still wont be in official school so missing isnt that big of a deal. Presidents Day is February 18, Mardi Gras is March 5, Easter April 21, in 2019. Suggestion on best time in that 3 month span or should I wait to May?



So funny you mention this! It's been crowded and my husband noted that he felt like there are a lot of LA people around. We were thinking there must be school breaks around Mardi Gras or something! We weren't also hoping it's a long weekend kind of break and things quiet down now that the holiday and race weekend are over!


----------



## LSUlakes

JulieODC said:


> So funny you mention this! It's been crowded and my husband noted that he felt like there are a lot of LA people around. We were thinking there must be school breaks around Mardi Gras or something! We weren't also hoping it's a long weekend kind of break and things quiet down now that the holiday and race weekend are over!



A lot of school are out until Wednesday but place like New Orleans are out for the whole week. So it kinda depends on each area how much time they get off. Mardi Gras is the answer to why so many Louisiana folks.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  My first couple of running shoes were boring white or blue.  I have come to like ones that are a little more colorful.  I had one pair of Under Armor that my 16 year old called the highlighter.  A nice bright yellow.  He is now wearing them after I got over 400 miles on them


----------



## preciouspups

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?



I'm all about the bright colors in my shoes. Growing up I had really narrow feet and flat feet so I had to wear ugly brown shoes. Now I can wear something bright and sparkly so I'm all, over it. Plus, all the old people at the gym wear ugly white or black shoes. I'm trying hard to avoid getting to that stage.


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?
> 
> I like the bright colors, gives me a sense of energy. Who can run fast in dull gray? I also like bright shirts in races, of all different colors, it also adds to the enerfy.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Folks at WDW this week and last, something tells me you should see a large amount of people from Louisiana. You will probably be able to determine this by the LSU hats or Mardi Gras (clothing/beads/ect). I have a lot of friends on Facebook their now, and I am very jealous of them. So, of course I start playing the game of when should I go again after the baby is born. Im think once he/she is a year and half which would be around February - April period. DD still wont be in official school so missing isnt that big of a deal. Presidents Day is February 18, Mardi Gras is March 5, Easter April 21, in 2019. Suggestion on best time in that 3 month span or should I wait to May?


Mardi Gras is never a big deal in Disney. I would suggest that time rather than Presidents' Day or Easter, both of those are incredibly busy.


----------



## Baloo in MI

FFigawi said:


> @Baloo in MII'd give it some rest, maybe a massage or a few sessions with a foam roller, and you should be good to go.





CheapRunnerMike said:


> I'll second John's advice @Baloo in MI...rest roll and maybe a massage if you can.





BikeFan said:


> I'd definitely need a heck of a warm-up to really push it in that sort of cold.  Finished in 1:36:48





PrincessV said:


> I concur with previous replies: sounds like a slight pull. Rest is best! A little _very_ gentle stretching of the muscle a few times a day, but nothing crazy. Heat and compression may also help. Wishing you a quick recovery!





ZellyB said:


> My hamstring is also feeling a bit "twingy" today.  Trying to decide if I should take a day or two off.  I'll take the excuse though and try to schedule a massage at least!!



Thank you for the advice.  Definitely a central theme, I plan to follow it with some rest, stretching, rolling and a massage.  I am also going to have to be more responsible in my warm up in such cold weather.  I was running late and really skipped out on that and I think am now paying the price for that.  It feels a little better today, but I am still going to to ease back in; better safe than sorry.  @BikeFan incredible time!  Congrats!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> Folks at WDW this week and last, something tells me you should see a large amount of people from Louisiana. You will probably be able to determine this by the LSU hats or Mardi Gras (clothing/beads/ect). I have a lot of friends on Facebook their now, and I am very jealous of them. So, of course I start playing the game of when should I go again after the baby is born. Im think once he/she is a year and half which would be around February - April period. DD still wont be in official school so missing isnt that big of a deal. Presidents Day is February 18, Mardi Gras is March 5, Easter April 21, in 2019. Suggestion on best time in that 3 month span or should I wait to May?



Yes!! That makes so much sense! My DH were just commenting yesterday that there is no accent quite like a Louisiana one! 

We don't fly out until Wednesday afternoon, so I'll try to catch up on the thread more when I get home. As a note though, the Princess Half (my first) was incredible! Yay!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February. 

ATTQOTD: 80 ish miles plus whatever I get in this afternoon.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: 96.24 miles plus maintenance run tonight.  It will be the first time I ever exceeded 100 miles in a month and it is during the shortest month!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.



92 miles for me. Not a huge month.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Pretty happy with the numbers for the month.  Highest month ever while not in a marathon training cycle (I think this is due to getting used to Hanson's 6 days a week training)

Distance: 176.1
Duration: 24:13:11
Pace: 8:19


----------



## Nole95

63 miles for me in February.  Not bad considering I had to take a couple weeks off after hernia surgery in mid-January.


----------



## PCFriar80

74.4 miles, plus a few days of shoveling and pushing 16 inches of snow.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.



55.8 miles
Not a record for me, but it is a February record.


----------



## Wendy98

Flashy shoes=running like The Flash

I buy the same style shoe (although I have a few for other purposes--racing flats...) so I never care what they look like.  They last me 2-3 months at most so I am not making a big commitment.  I buy a lot on sale-last seasons colors, colors that maybe weren't popular, again looking for a good price.  The one color I hated was plain black.  It makes my shortish legs look shorter (and stumpier).

I think the flashiness is just a trend.  Ten years from now we will look back at pics and wonder what we we're thinking.

I don't love the wild printed leggings and running tights.   No matter how small you are, the prints make all butts look huge.  I have big quads and they look even bigger in my printed tights!  I prefer solid color that I can randomly grab a shirt and it will mostly match.


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.


Distance: 108 miles + 5 scheduled for this afternoon
Time: 20 hours 35 minutes  + ~1 hour this afternoon
Average Pace: ~11:26

Missed one run due to GI distress and cut one short during the recovery. Still managed a few more miles than January, but not quite as many as December. This makes it my second highest running month ever.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.



Swim - 33,600m
Bike - 265 miles
Run - 175 miles
Total Time - 47:37:32


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: 67.1 miles in Feb. (edited, I forgot today is also Feb.)

March should be in the 80's (for miles, not weather)
March will also be my first full month of 4 days a week (if I stick to it, and I will)


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.



Pretty happy with the month overall.  I seem to have shaken the chondromalacia and have been back to rebuilding my fully running base after having to drop back to run/walk intervals for 2-3 months because of the knee.  Also started trying to increase my pacing, but the increased pounding was just too much for my hernia (I know I sound like a train wreck) so I dropped back to my existing pacing.  On the plus side, I have been able to add a 5th day of easy running to my weekly schedule with good success, so I'm interested to see how that helps me in my next half.  At any rate, here are my February vitals (or will be after my run this evening):

Distance: 90.56
Duration: 15:52:00
Average Pace: 10:32


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.



One of my apps is showing 220.7, plus whatever I do later with my pace group.  I've started working on speed the past two weeks and this is where I will need to be careful.

I have a marathon April 17 and another marathon May 7, although very different goals for each.

I need to start keeping track of my indoor cycling.  I have been hitting 130-150 miles each week.


----------



## LSUfan4444

We're staying in today but we've enjoyed the Carnival season for sure. Here's a video I made from Sunday. If you have never done Mardi Gras, you should. Even if only once, even if only for a day, even if you don't think you'll like it Mardi Gras is something that should be experienced by all at least once in their life.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I don't even want to post this: 

26.3 plus maybe some treadmill miles I didn't log. It was not a good month, getting over my IT band issues, etc. But fully recovered now and have a custom Galloway training plan so should get some miles in this month.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.



I should finish with just over 120 miles this month.   9:45 average pace.   Slowly getting back to old conditioning.   (I've got the "old" part down pretty good!)


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  59 miles for me this month.  Was supposed to run today, but tweaked my hamstring a bit, so I'm going to rest it for a few days.


----------



## LSUlakes

LSUfan4444 said:


> We're staying in today but we've enjoyed the Carnival season for sure. Here's a video I made from Sunday. If you have never done Mardi Gras, you should. Even if only once, even if only for a day, even if you don't think you'll like it Mardi Gras is something that should be experienced by all at least once in their life.



Nice video! Looks like yall had a good time.


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.



Distance: 54.53
Duration: 9:18:23
Pace: 10:14

Not a great month, but had to take 2+ weeks off due to the worst cold ever.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February


It's been a light month, about 35 miles for me. Once the weather gets warmer and I'm not doing most of my runs on a treadmill that will ramp back up. 

Side note: HAPPY FAT TUESDAY, MARDI GRAS, AND PAÇZKI DAY!


----------



## Jaxasaurous

This is my worst month ever since I started to run again- 9 miles of running and 6 miles on the bike.
I was sick for 2 weeks straight, and running would not have helped. I had a hard enough time trying to walk without coughing.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: 201 miles for Feb., with some possible mileage tonight after work.  I'm trying to get 200 miles every month this year, and I barely just made it in February!


----------



## iivye

ATTQOTD: 47.5

Still a beginner but moving to 4 days a week in March!


----------



## Ariel484

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't even want to post this:
> 
> 26.3 plus maybe some treadmill miles I didn't log. It was not a good month, getting over my IT band issues, etc. But fully recovered now and have a custom Galloway training plan so should get some miles in this month.


Right there with you at 26.4 miles.  Came back from marathon weekend too early and strained my hip...took a few weeks off and did a couple of 2-milers before GSC + Princess 5K this past weekend.

I did other cardio in the meantime but it just wasn't the same as running!


----------



## SunDial

FFigawi said:


> Only in the pool. I've got friends who do long distance swimming. Anything you want me to ask them?





CheapRunnerMike said:


> Nope, most I've done is 4K in open water.  The more I swim the more I love it and I have to admit that I am intrigued by some of the long distance events...I could see myself trying a 5K or 10K open water swim some time, seems like quite the challenge.



Catching up again.   I was into competitive swimming during middle and high school years.  Both in school and AAU teams as they were called over 40 years ago.  I started back swimming 3 years ago for my first sprint triathlon.  Getting back into it seriously for Ironman Austin 70.3.

Training partner in swimming has done a couple of Aaron Vaughn (local Navy Seal that died in Afghanistan a few years back) frogman swims in the past and was suggesting I try it.  He is again this June and I am very interested.  I am up to 2200 meters 3 nights a week in training.  I don't feel that the length would be an issue.   Initial question would be more on the nutritional side since this could close to the 2 hour mark to complete.  

When you  both did your full Ironman competitions bow did you treat your nutritional needs for 2.4 mile swim?    

The other question will be for open ocean swims?  How do/did you prepare for sea lice, jellyfish, and man'o'wars?


----------



## sourire

33.5 miles for Feb, but happy to report that I have been consistently swimming and taking yoga at least once a week for the month of Feb which has been wonderful.  
Side note: for my yogi friends on here, this morning was very exciting as I was *finally* able to get into the crow pose in class.  Physics, pivot points, and focus aligned, took me totally by surprise, and I squealed with joy at my success and then quickly fell out of it.  Work in progress, always.  Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Running: 140.11 miles
Walk:       24.5  miles
Bike:        22.0 miles

I'm pretty happy with that considering it's a short month, I did a 5K in place of a long run, and I took a couple of days off for my birthday.

I would say 'and it's the coldest month of the year', except it's been more like April this year. Not complaining, but if this trend continues July and August are going to be [insert your favorite bad word here]!


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?



I have to jump in on the do not like Mission Space.  The last time I went on it was not long after it opened and there was only one version.  Almost had to grab the bag.   Felt terrible for a while after that.  There is nothing I have not been on.   Somethings have been a while ago.


----------



## its_jason

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.



ATTQOTD: 178.1, good month. Trying to PR Dark Side Half in April.

Happy Mardi Gras to everyone celebrating today, I think I speak for all NOLA runners when I say its a good thing king cakes will be out of our lives in a few hours


----------



## McNs

Feb Mileage was only 47km/29 miles. Issues with one calf then the other put a halt to running for a couple of weeks. They seem to be coming right, fortunately!

March goal is 120km/75 miles to keep on track with a 1000km year.

Some impressive distances here - how do you find time for it all????


----------



## BuckeyeBama

February totals:

46 miles
Average heart rate - 149 BPM (yeah, need to run more)
P90X - 7 hours

Not much running because of my piriformis issue, but starting to improve.


----------



## Jules76126

Only about 24 miles here. Definitely was not the most motivated this month between snow, the cold, and also some vacation time. However, March is a nice long month and plan to get more mileage in. Hoping to double this months total.


----------



## michigandergirl

sourire said:


> 33.5 miles for Feb, but happy to report that I have been consistently swimming and taking yoga at least once a week for the month of Feb which has been wonderful.
> Side note: for my yogi friends on here, this morning was very exciting as I was *finally* able to get into the crow pose in class.  Physics, pivot points, and focus aligned, took me totally by surprise, and I squealed with joy at my success and then quickly fell out of it.  Work in progress, always.  Thank you for letting me share!!



Such an amazing feeling, isn't it? I love crow pose. Haven't done that one in awhile and now you've inspired me.

February miles = 79.1 miles
Just plugging away, trying to stay healthy when everyone around me is sick...


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

SunDial said:


> Catching up again.   I was into competitive swimming during middle and high school years.  Both in school and AAU teams as they were called over 40 years ago.  I started back swimming 3 years ago for my first sprint triathlon.  Getting back into it seriously for Ironman Austin 70.3.
> 
> Training partner in swimming has done a couple of Aaron Vaughn (local Navy Seal that died in Afghanistan a few years back) frogman swims in the past and was suggesting I try it.  He is again this June and I am very interested.  I am up to 2200 meters 3 nights a week in training.  I don't feel that the length would be an issue.   Initial question would be more on the nutritional side since this could close to the 2 hour mark to complete.
> 
> When you  both did your full Ironman competitions bow did you treat your nutritional needs for 2.4 mile swim?
> 
> The other question will be for open ocean swims?  How do/did you prepare for sea lice, jellyfish, and man'o'wars?



Wasn't really concerned about fueling for the swim specifically, all I had before the race was a bagel with peanut butter and a couple of bananas.  That was enough to get me through to the bike where it was eat eat eat


----------



## jmasgat

sourire said:


> 33.5 miles for Feb, but happy to report that I have been consistently swimming and taking yoga at least once a week for the month of Feb which has been wonderful.
> Side note: for my yogi friends on here, this morning was very exciting as I was *finally* able to get into the crow pose in class.  Physics, pivot points, and focus aligned, took me totally by surprise, and I squealed with joy at my success and then quickly fell out of it.  Work in progress, always.  Thank you for letting me share!!



Congrats on crow! Just watch out for that kick back to plank.  (One week later and my big toe has not yet recovered!)


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?



I prefer bright crazy colors.  For me it goes along with wanting to be seen by drivers while out training on the roadways.


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.
> .



142 miles. Peak mileage and taper for MB.


----------



## FFigawi

SunDial said:


> When you  both did your full Ironman competitions bow did you treat your nutritional needs for 2.4 mile swim?
> 
> The other question will be for open ocean swims?  How do/did you prepare for sea lice, jellyfish, and man'o'wars?



I didn't fuel for specifically for the swim. I fueled for the day itself, similar to what I'd do for any long endurance event. I had a Clif bar when I woke up, sipped on Powerade until an hour before the start, and had a gel 10 minutes before go time. The bike is when I took in most of my nutrition for the day. 

I never worry about critters in the water. I figure there's enough other people splashing around me that the chances of being stung are fairly low. Plus, if I'm in a wetsuit, only my hands and feet are exposed, reducing the odds even further.


----------



## its_jason

McNs said:


> Some impressive distances here - how do you find time for it all????



Really really early mornings.


----------



## baxter24

Total miles for the month is 96.63. It was a good month getting back into the swing of things after the marathon and a vacation right after it.


----------



## sourire

jmasgat said:


> Congrats on crow! Just watch out for that kick back to plank.  (One week later and my big toe has not yet recovered!)



Thank you! I guess I've had it in my head that I would not be able to do it, bc it just wasn't happening time after time, and then boom, there it was! Now I have to master trying to *stay* in it for awhile. Will keep in mind the toesies.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.



Running 66.2M
Swimming 9800 yds.

And DW returned to running after her stress fracture last November.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*February Running Summary
*
(Completed/Scheduled)
Running Miles - 180.6 / 179.9 (100%)
Running Duration - 26:04:41 / 26:50:53 (97%)
Average Pace - 8:40 min/mile
Average Heart Rate - 140 bpm

Finally finished with my recovery from Dopey (7 weeks!).  I had two weeks off, then two weeks easy, and then the last three weeks have been endurance base building in anticipation of the next training cycle (which starts today!).  The HR has been high for the last month or so.  Partially sickness but moreso it's been regaining the endurance post-Dopey.  This last week has shown some tremendous progress, so I think I'm finally turning the corner.

I'm excited to try something brand new to me, Daniels 10k training (2 speed sessions per week: 1 at mile pace intervals and the other around Lactate Threshold; and alternating long run or M Tempo on the weekends).  I've never been good at speed work, much more of an endurance monster.  But figured I need to step up my game in all facets of training and life if I'm to hit the 2017 goal of a BQ.  Today, I've got my first 5:52! min/mile segment (granted it's at 200m and 400m, but I'm still scared!).  My goal race is a local 10k in June that I hope to AG at.  It looks like March is back up into the 200s with 240 miles scheduled and 34:09 hours in duration.  Wish me luck!


----------



## WhereInFlorida

173 miles for Feb.  4 weeks until marathon and not feeling as prepared as January.


----------



## Wendy98

McNs said:


> Some impressive distances here - how do you find time for it all????



I don't know exactly how I get there, miles just seem to add up.  This pace group I am leading adds some.  Since those are much slower, I don't count those as my personal workouts, but I do count the miles.  Then another leader will suggest meeting earlier to get a few miles in and I do that.  Sometimes I will tack on a few at the end of the pace runs at my pace.  I give in to the power of suggestion for running SO easily.

The bulk of my miles are on the weekend when my husband is home, and like someone else said, early mornings.


----------



## Slogger

Hey @LSUlakes ....I've got a few races to add to the calendar.  

Had hoped to do MB Marathon this weekend but I'm not ready and have minor surgery scheduled for Thursday and "Doc" says it's a no-go.

So instead......I'm looking at the following events

March 5th- Reston 10 miler (it's very Hilly.....goal 1:36)
March 25th-Skidaway Island Marathon (goal 4:28)
May 7th-Orange County (CA) Marathon (goal 4:15)


----------



## dis_or_dat

1st trimester fatigue really hit me hard and my pace is almost 1:00 slower than my last pregnancy and getting slower still.  I pushed to hit 30 mpw and barely attained the goal, but working on being ok with less and just being happy running at all!

Total: 125.9
Pace: 8:57


----------



## preciouspups

27 miles running. But then there were those three days of walking universal and our hotel.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.
> 
> ATTQOTD: 80 ish miles plus whatever I get in this afternoon.



*FEBRUARY SUMMARY*
Miles - 80.0
Avg Pace - 8:51
Total Time - 11:46

Slow month for me


----------



## Baloo in MI

QOTD:
My monthly totals include some biking for the first time, trying it out as a way to cross train.  

Running: 106 miles
Biking: 100 miles


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Baloo in MI said:


> QOTD:
> My monthly totals include some biking for the first time, trying it out as a way to cross train.
> 
> Running: 106 miles
> Biking: 100 miles



Nice!  100 miles is great, how are you enjoying it?


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.



Running - 25.71 miles
Biking - 54.12 miles
Swimming - 11.60 miles


----------



## Baloo in MI

Thanks @CheapRunnerMike 

It is really nice to work different muscles, but I can really feel that I am new to riding.  I come off the bike and can barely walk for awhile!  I am excited to integrate some different training.  Looking at keeping this up at one to two times a week moving forward.  I like it.


----------



## Mickey Momma

FINALLY caught up on this thread!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by mileage or time? Why?



ATTQOTD: Since I am on the slower end of the running spectrum, I tend to train by mileage.  (If I went out and ran for thirty minutes, I wouldn't even hit three miles.)  For people who say they run too fast when training by mileage, I prevent myself from doing just that by running almost exclusively by heart rate.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post a inspirational/motivational quote, picture, or video that is running related. Tell us what that piece means to you?
> 
> ATTQOTD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video shows the spirit of runners and our desire to finish what we started. It's kind of a sad video, but I think its message is powerful.



Tears.  Every time.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?
> 
> Side note: So, last night I had a dream that there was a secret thread somewhere is the DIS forum that discussed how much people hated the running thread. lol Not sure what level of paranoia has brought that one on, but it happened. lol



ATTQOTD: My least favorite ride is Mission: SPACE. After the first time, I said never again.  Then when the time came on the next trip, my husband was suffering the after effects of food poisoning, so I was the only one who could take the kids. 

I have never been on the Tomorrowland Speedway.  When I was a kid, my parents refused to stand in that line.  Now I refuse to stand in that line.



TinkerBellLiz said:


> Any tips for not starting off so fast appreciated!



I run with a heart rate monitor and have zones set up.  If I hit the high end of the zone, I walk until I my heart rate is back at the low end again.  Then I start running again.  It is kind of like intervals, but based on my heart rate instead of static run/walk time.  I know a lot of seasoned runners get those physical cues without using a monitor, and I am getting much better at identifying where my body is at, but it still keeps me in check.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?



Thanks to the shoe I wear and the size I wear it in, I don't have a lot of options.  So for me, it is a "the grass is always greener" situation.  Or maybe the grass is purple or orange or neon yellow?


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD:*  February miles!

Miles - 87.74 
Average Pace - 12:45 

Last month's average pace was 13:19, so a fairly significant improvement.  My average HR for February is lower than January, though, so I know I am not overdoing it.  Shhhhh...but I might be making some progress.


----------



## cburnett11

68.9 miles... 

Least since January, 2016.  I intended to be lighter, but not quite to this extent.


----------



## Sailormoon2

60 miles for February!! Pretty pleased with that!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Baloo in MI said:


> Thanks @CheapRunnerMike
> 
> It is really nice to work different muscles, but I can really feel that I am new to riding.  I come off the bike and can barely walk for awhile!  I am excited to integrate some different training.  Looking at keeping this up at one to two times a week moving forward.  I like it.



Assuming that you are riding indoors since our weather is basically the same...just wait until you can get out on the open road.  It is like a million times better.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

Race report! I really feel like last weekend was all about overcoming obstacles. So much didn't go right but I kept trying. My cold from the beginning of the month never completely cleared up. My lungs cleared up the day of the race, but my head was super congested. For some reason I had a hard time eating and drinking enough the week before so I was under hydrated and felt like I was playing catch up all weekend. The last month I only got 2 runs in due to my cold. I tried to keep up with other things like walking, biking, etc but the first run was rough! Thursday I needed to blow off steam so I went for a mile run where I overextended my knee so I was favoring that all weekend. Sleep was not my friend and I barely slept Thursday night and Friday night I couldn't sleep until 1:30!
With all that against me I knew I needed to be careful so I decided to walk the whole race. My goal was to get to Epcot before the balloon ladies and then go from there. I managed to stay ahead of them until the boardwalk. I have to say I really enjoyed the runners back there. They had all obviously done their best and were just trying to finish  and yet they all had such good attitudes! I managed to finish feeling pretty good with a time of 2:01:19 which being my first 10k is a PR and should be easy to beat when I'm healthy. Now once I got my medal my body realized we were done and every muscle in my body felt so sore and I noticed I had several blisters. I'm very proud of myself even if I was super slow, because I pushed through and finished even when it seemed the universe was against me.


----------



## LSUlakes

Nice work everyone on last month!

*QOTD: *In less than two weeks we will have a time change with Daylight Savings time. Who is looking forward to a little more sunlight in the afternoon to run? Who prefers it the other way?

ATTQOTD: I'm looking forward to it, but just wish we had more sunlight during the winter to run outdoors, and I could do with less sun during the summer. However, I'm looking forward to running in the afternoon before the sun sets for now.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In less than two weeks we will have a time change with Daylight Savings time. Who is looking forward to a little more sunlight in the afternoon to run? Who prefers it the other way?



I'm a morning runner, so daylight savings kind of affects me in the opposite way. I have a hard time getting out when it's still dark out, so when daylight savings happens, there are some mornings there when it gets harder for me to get out and run when I want to because it's still dark. 
The end of daylight savings is much better for me, because that's when the sun starts coming out earlier and I can actually get up and run.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

SarahDisney said:


> I'm a morning runner, so daylight savings kind of affects me in the opposite way. I have a hard time getting out when it's still dark out, so when daylight savings happens, there are some mornings there when it gets harder for me to get out and run when I want to because it's still dark.
> The end of daylight savings is much better for me, because that's when the sun starts coming out earlier and I can actually get up and run.


Same here - DST is a real PITA for early morning runners.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: I'm usually a morning runner, so would prefer the early daylight.  However, for the next several weeks I'll be running mostly with my wife and she prefers running after work. So this should help us if we get a late start in the evening.  It was dark last night when we finished, and she'd prefer some daylight.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: I am definitely looking forward to more sunlight, but I always feel "off" for a few days after any kind of time change.  Not looking forward to that!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In less than two weeks we will have a time change with Daylight Savings time. Who is looking forward to a little more sunlight in the afternoon to run? Who prefers it the other way?


Since normally my runs are in the afternoon I look forward to it. Otherwise when it's a treadmill run I don't care.


----------



## PCFriar80

Morning runner too so not a fan of DST.  Not enough though to make me move to Arizona, or Hawaii!  It messes up the Dog's schedule too!


----------



## rteetz

Here is a good story. The first woman with Down syndrome to finish the Austin half marathon!

http://www.today.com/health/woman-down-syndrome-first-finish-austin-half-marathon-t108541


----------



## Nole95

Pretty much all of my runs are done in the dark, so the time change will not affect me too much.  Lately it has just been getting light as I have finished some runs, but that will all change when the clocks move forward.  

As we get into spring, it will be the humidity that I will need to get re-acclimated to.


----------



## BikeFan

McNs said:


> Some impressive distances here - how do you find time for it all????



I'm fortunate in that I can work from home up to 3 days/week, which is like gaining two 'free' hours in the day which I'm not spending commuting.  I've also dropped my TV time to almost zero.  Not really missing it either.  



HomeiswhereMickeyis said:


> Race report! I really feel like last weekend was all about overcoming obstacles. So much didn't go right but I kept trying. My cold from the beginning of the month never completely cleared up. My lungs cleared up the day of the race, but my head was super congested. For some reason I had a hard time eating and drinking enough the week before so I was under hydrated and felt like I was playing catch up all weekend. The last month I only got 2 runs in due to my cold. I tried to keep up with other things like walking, biking, etc but the first run was rough! Thursday I needed to blow off steam so I went for a mile run where I overextended my knee so I was favoring that all weekend. Sleep was not my friend and I barely slept Thursday night and Friday night I couldn't sleep until 1:30!
> With all that against me I knew I needed to be careful so I decided to walk the whole race. My goal was to get to Epcot before the balloon ladies and then go from there. I managed to stay ahead of them until the boardwalk. I have to say I really enjoyed the runners back there. They had all obviously done their best and were just trying to finish  and yet they all had such good attitudes! I managed to finish feeling pretty good with a time of 2:01:19 which being my first 10k is a PR and should be easy to beat when I'm healthy. Now once I got my medal my body realized we were done and every muscle in my body felt so sore and I noticed I had several blisters. *I'm very proud of myself even if I was super slow, because I pushed through and finished even when it seemed the universe was against me.*



Great job!  Sometimes it's the tougher races that mean the most because you've had to overcome more obstacles to get to that finish line.  Enjoy your medal!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Literally one of my favorite running activities is what I call "chasing the sunset" aka running until the sun goes down.  I just like the change of lighting and the atmosphere.  I happily will microwave a dinner instead of cooking something elaborate just so I can have time to run at that time.  Currently when I get home it's already dark so I am 100% looking forward to more sunlight at night!!!

The big downside: It takes my kiddo way more time to adjust to time changes; she doesn't exactly care that the clocks have changed and it makes our schedule a lil wonky for a while.


----------



## Miranda

Does anyone have the Runner's World IronStrength workout book/DVDs?  Some friends in my running group were recommending it for strength workouts, and I can see from the stuff online that they are using some hand weights.  Is that all you need for props?  Does it specify how heavy the hand weights should be?


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I am strictly an after work runner during the week so I am very happy to have more evening sunlight hours.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In less than two weeks we will have a time change with Daylight Savings time. Who is looking forward to a little more sunlight in the afternoon to run? Who prefers it the other way?



I run early on Mondays (daughter swims across town at 5:30am, what a way to start the week), at lunch most days and in the evening with my 7 year old (who loves running in the dark for some reason), so I get hit on both ends.  It doesn't really bother me, but I do like seeing the sun coming up as I finish those early morning runs.  The biggest thing I look forward to with "more" daylight is being able to get outside on the bike.  Running is fine in the dark but riding in the dark is a death-wish.


----------



## baxter24

Daylight Savings doesn't really affect my running much these days. My runs usually take place after I have dropped my kids off at school and/or preschool or on the treadmill. But as a parent of young kids, I hate daylight savings!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In less than two weeks we will have a time change with Daylight Savings time. Who is looking forward to a little more sunlight in the afternoon to run? Who prefers it the other way?



No time change over here. When I lived in the US, I enjoyed DST because I like running in the dark in the morning before it gets overly hot & sunny.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD: Hate DST, but more because it makes my kids a disaster for about a week than for running reasons.  I run while my kids are at school, so it does not affect me.  By the time my kids are out of school for the summer and I have to run early, it will be light early enough for me to run.   

I am finally caught back up here.  I was in British Columbia skiing in Whistler for the last week, which was indescribably beautiful.  Missed some interesting conversations and enjoyed reading the responses.  This week is the start of my half training, and I am looking forward to getting back to it.  

Question for you all.  What are some signs or test to help determine that shoes are worn out.  I track mileage of my shoes and I know one pair is close to done as it is over 300 miles.  But, I have two other pairs that I tracked mileage on runs, however I also wear them around a lot casually.  Normally I would trust the mileage and not worry about the other use, but in the last 6-8 months, my running has been far less due to a couple of injuries, and family responsibilities.  So they only show about 100 miles of use, but I am wondering if really they need to be replaced.  One pair is 14 months old, I ran a lot in them from Dec 15 to Aprill 16 and casually 1-3 times a week since then.  The others are only 6 months old.  Anyone have any guidance as to figuring this out?  I don't trust soreness in my body right now because I'm always a little tight and sore as I ramp up.  I am a neutral to supinating runner and there is no obvious sign of wear.  But, I really don't ever show much wear even when I can clearly tell my shoes are done.  I don't want to start this cycle with problem shoes, and I will be getting one pair, but I can't decide what to do about replacing vs. continuing with the others.  I usually rotate 2-3 pairs of shoes at a time.


----------



## roxymama

DVCFan1994 said:


> Question for you all.  What are some signs or test to help determine that shoes are worn out.  I track mileage of my shoes and I know one pair is close to done as it is over 300 miles.  But, I have two other pairs that I tracked mileage on runs, however I also wear them around a lot casually.  Normally I would trust the mileage and not worry about the other use, but in the last 6-8 months, my running has been far less due to a couple of injuries, and family responsibilities.  So they only show about 100 miles of use, but I am wondering if really they need to be replaced.  One pair is 14 months old, I ran a lot in them from Dec 15 to Aprill 16 and casually 1-3 times a week since then.  The others are only 6 months old.  Anyone have any guidance as to figuring this out?  I don't trust soreness in my body right now because I'm always a little tight and sore as I ramp up.  I am a neutral to supinating runner and there is no obvious sign of wear.  But, I really don't ever show much wear even when I can clearly tell my shoes are done.  I don't want to start this cycle with problem shoes, and I will be getting one pair, but I can't decide what to do about replacing vs. continuing with the others.  I usually rotate 2-3 pairs of shoes at a time.



Welcome back!   
Please only take my advise lightly because I've worn out way less shoes than many run vets on this board.  But I've found that mine don't look worn out on the outside, but the inside gets pancake flat.  And it wasn't until I was getting really ouchy foot pain and then went into a store and tried on a new pair that I totally felt the difference.  I was feeling the insides of the shoe through the flattened "foam/insole/whatever it is" on the old pair where on the new pair it felt "normal"
I've got one pair that's fairly new right now and one that is on the verge and I'm starting to tell the difference already.


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In less than two weeks we will have a time change with Daylight Savings time. Who is looking forward to a little more sunlight in the afternoon to run? Who prefers it the other way?



ATTQOTD: I'm not a fan of time changes. They always mess up my sleep schedule and leave me feeling off for a week or two. As regards running, my work schedule is non-traditional. On weekends, I run far before the sun comes up. On weekdays, I'm running in the early afternoon. Switching between daylight savings and standard time doesn't really change the amount of sunlight in either circumstance.


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In less than two weeks we will have a time change with Daylight Savings time. Who is looking forward to a little more sunlight in the afternoon to run? Who prefers it the other way?



I really enjoy DST. Currently, I have to run after work (unless the weekend) so the long winter dark months are tough. I don’t mind running in the dark per say, but my husband doesn’t like when I run by myself after dusk so we run together. It will be nice as it gets lighter out, we can run at the same time, but we don’t need to stick together (he has a much faster pace than I). Plus being from the NE, DST means that summer and nicer weather is right around the corner.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I'm an evening runner during the week so I am looking forward to having light to run in.  The last month or two runs have been starting in the light and ending in the dark.  Makes it a little difficult to decide on a visibility strategy.  I don't like starting runs with a Tracer360 in the light, but I don't like finishing runs with no lighting in the dark...


----------



## FFigawi

DVCFan1994 said:


> Question for you all.  What are some signs or test to help determine that shoes are worn out.  I track mileage of my shoes and I know one pair is close to done as it is over 300 miles.  But, I have two other pairs that I tracked mileage on runs, however I also wear them around a lot casually.  Normally I would trust the mileage and not worry about the other use, but in the last 6-8 months, my running has been far less due to a couple of injuries, and family responsibilities.  So they only show about 100 miles of use, but I am wondering if really they need to be replaced.  One pair is 14 months old, I ran a lot in them from Dec 15 to Aprill 16 and casually 1-3 times a week since then.  The others are only 6 months old.  Anyone have any guidance as to figuring this out?  I don't trust soreness in my body right now because I'm always a little tight and sore as I ramp up.  I am a neutral to supinating runner and there is no obvious sign of wear.  But, I really don't ever show much wear even when I can clearly tell my shoes are done.  I don't want to start this cycle with problem shoes, and I will be getting one pair, but I can't decide what to do about replacing vs. continuing with the others.  I usually rotate 2-3 pairs of shoes at a time.



I would retire the pair that's 14 months old. Even if the outer soles are fine, the foam and gel in the mid-sole is probably shot. I'd use the other pairs until they feel flat instead of cushioned and/or you begin to feel soreness in your feet or knees which is not normal for you.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

DST is going to steal an hour of sleep from me. That is its primary impact on my life. Fall back can't make up for the horror that is Spring ahead.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> Nice work everyone on last month!
> 
> *QOTD: *In less than two weeks we will have a time change with Daylight Savings time. Who is looking forward to a little more sunlight in the afternoon to run? Who prefers it the other way?



I prefer more sunlight in the evening.  Although I will still do most of my running after the sun sets.


----------



## Sailormoon2

This may be the first year that I will be in favour of Daylight Savings, as I switched most of my runs to after work in the evenings. However, as a naturally early riser and gym-goer I do not like the lack of sun when my alarm goes off.


----------



## michigandergirl

Not a fan of the time changes either. I agree with the other parents here, all it does is mess with everyone's sleep, screws up the kids schedules and the dog's too. My morning runs are so early, they will always be in the dark, but now it's going to feel harder to get up for those runs. I really wish they would just get rid of DST. I just don't see the point. I mean, why does it still need to be light out at 10:00pm in the summertime?


----------



## ZellyB

The time change doesn't do much to mess with our running.  We are early morning runners and it's usually still dark when we finish up regardless.  The only challenge is that the wake-up seems much worse for the first week or so until we adjust.  For my life in general, I enjoy DST.  I love having more sunlight in the evenings - makes me feel like summer is on its way.


----------



## Chaitali

Yeah, I agree that I hate time changes in general because I feel like they mess with my schedule.  The first couple days afterward always feel tough.  It will be nice to have a little bit more light in the evenings and that will help my weekday runs but I'd rather they just get rid of it.


----------



## McNs

I'm at the back end of the world, we have another month of DST, then there is that glorious 25 hour Sunday when the clocks go back! I'm not an early morning or evening runner so don't mind either way, though I have to say I'm not a massive fan of daylight savings.


----------



## jmasgat

Miranda said:


> Does anyone have the Runner's World IronStrength workout book/DVDs?  Some friends in my running group were recommending it for strength workouts, and I can see from the stuff online that they are using some hand weights.  Is that all you need for props?  Does it specify how heavy the hand weights should be?



Don't have the book, but had put together a spreadsheet a few years ago based on the video series posted on the RW web site.  Weights were light-- 6-8 lbs.  It seems as though the workout has been updated, so don't know if that has changed.


----------



## tigger536

PCFriar80 said:


> Enchanted Tiki Room.  It's for the birds!



BLASPHEMY! Tiki birds rock!  Lol. 

Mine is Stitch. Alien Encounter was MUCH better. I also prefer Maelstrom over Frozen.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.


Managed to get 38.06 miles for running and 3.54 for swimming



LSUlakes said:


> Nice work everyone on last month!
> *QOTD: *In less than two weeks we will have a time change with Daylight Savings time. Who is looking forward to a little more sunlight in the afternoon to run? Who prefers it the other way?


Looking forward to it for running, otherwise it's just okay.


In other news, I won a tri-suit at a local tri-club's kick off event! Now I just need a bike. I'm currently shopping around and have looked at Specialized, and Liv. What other brands would you recommend for a women's entry level road bike or hybrid?


----------



## Miranda

jmasgat said:


> Don't have the book, but had put together a spreadsheet a few years ago based on the video series posted on the RW web site.  Weights were light-- 6-8 lbs.  It seems as though the workout has been updated, so don't know if that has changed.


Thanks   I'll just pick up some 5 lb weights I guess to start.

Once I am over this hip issue, I am definitely going to try and do more of that type of stuff.  Back to Yin yoga with me again tonight and no run group.  Sleeping is torture, too, I am a side sleeper and it hurts to sleep on that hip, but I can't sleep on the other one all night long.  Going to try flipping the mattress tonight.

I had a massage yesterday and I think I hurt worse now than I did before it (although she warned me I would probably be sore).  She said I was so tight all over, I could probably come 2x a week for a month and not have everything worked out.   She worked a lot on my hip and was like wow, that thing really does not want to let go.  I don't know if she ever got it to let go!  It's that muscle right on the side that's basically in your butt, like the outside butt cheek.


----------



## sourire

Love daylight savings, because it seems to help my energy level and mood! I usually run on days when I work the evening shift (or when I'm off), so the runs are happening late morning or early afternoon and are not affected by daylight savings.  Work consists of both day and night shifts, so I'm constantly flipping back and forth, (which is a horrible idea, and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone), but I think as a result of that, I adjust easily to time changes of an hour or three here or there. Come July and some positive changes at work, I should only have about 1 night shift a month which will be SO NICE. I cannot wait to join the majority of humans in the daylight hours and say byebye to being a zombie!


----------



## BikeFan

DVCFan1994 said:


> Question for you all.  What are some signs or test to help determine that shoes are worn out.  I track mileage of my shoes and I know one pair is close to done as it is over 300 miles.  But, I have two other pairs that I tracked mileage on runs, however I also wear them around a lot casually.  Normally I would trust the mileage and not worry about the other use, but in the last 6-8 months, my running has been far less due to a couple of injuries, and family responsibilities.  So they only show about 100 miles of use, but I am wondering if really they need to be replaced.  One pair is 14 months old, I ran a lot in them from Dec 15 to Aprill 16 and casually 1-3 times a week since then.  The others are only 6 months old.  Anyone have any guidance as to figuring this out?  I don't trust soreness in my body right now because I'm always a little tight and sore as I ramp up.  I am a neutral to supinating runner and there is no obvious sign of wear.  But, I really don't ever show much wear even when I can clearly tell my shoes are done.  I don't want to start this cycle with problem shoes, and I will be getting one pair, but I can't decide what to do about replacing vs. continuing with the others.  I usually rotate 2-3 pairs of shoes at a time.



I'd say that's highly individual.  I had a friend get 3000 miles (yes, 3000 miles!) out of a pair of shoes, but he's never had a history of foot problems, so that worked for him.  I usually expect to get 800-1000 miles out of a pair, but I also don't usually have foot issues.  If you feel like you're getting any additional soreness, pain, fatigue, or other foot symptoms out of an older pair, then they're done for your purposes, and I'd move on to a fresher pair.


----------



## Mickey Momma

HomeiswhereMickeyis said:


> Race report!



Great job, especially with being smart and not pushing yourself.  We runners tend to not listen to that part of our brain sometimes. 


*ATTQOTD: *Since I tend to run while the kids are in school, DST doesn't really bother me.  I do enjoy having that sunlight in the evenings as it gives the kids more time to play outside after school and whatever other activities happen to be going on.


----------



## cavepig

Miranda said:


> Once I am over this hip issue, I am definitely going to try and do more of that type of stuff. Back to Yin yoga with me again tonight and no run group. Sleeping is torture, too, I am a side sleeper and it hurts to sleep on that hip, but I can't sleep on the other one all night long. Going to try flipping the mattress tonight.


You sound similar to my problem I had...My hip with sciatic pain flared up at the beg. of Feb (also my piriformis syndrome side). Like I pushed my hip where it hurt and it made my butt hurt, like burning pain.   I had to switch to my other side to sleep and put a pillow to support the leg on the hurt side & a blanket bunched up at my back, it was very awkward for a few weeks, but I'm a lot better now & sleeping is feeling more normal like that. I'm still staying off of sleeping on the bad side. I flipped my mattress too, which may have helped as well. Hope you feel better soon, but yeah staying off that side will help.


----------



## kywyldcat03

During the week I always run after work so having more daylight gives me more options to run rather than the same loop around my neighborhood every time.


----------



## LadyDi13

Anisum said:


> Managed to get 38.06 miles for running and 3.54 for swimming
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it for running, otherwise it's just okay.
> 
> 
> In other news, I won a tri-suit at a local tri-club's kick off event! Now I just need a bike. I'm currently shopping around and have looked at Specialized, and Liv. What other brands would you recommend for a women's entry level road bike or hybrid?



I am sure I am probably an outlier when it comes to branding, but my first (and so far only) road bike is from the Novara line at REI. I had my brother in law, who is a triathlete, review all of the specs and he "approved" it. It was far easier to stomach the $700 price tag over some of the other brands.


----------



## LadyDi13

ATTQOTD
I don't like losing the hour of sleep that first weekend, nor do I like it being dark still when I walk my dogs in the morning, but I do feel psychologically better with the brighter, longer days. As far as running, it just gives me more opportunities to get out there since I don't like running in the dark even in suburbia.


----------



## pixarmom

QsOTD!

Shoes:  I have a mix of neutral colors and a few brights.  Some days, I like for the shoes to blend in and other days, the color is happy!
Distance:  I could go back and look, but I think February was around 50 miles.  That's low for me, but I'm quite happy with it because it's just a maintenance month and because I ran so much of that outside!!  No swim miles until the outdoor pool opens in June - and then I have two months to get ready for my sprint tri.  
Daylight:  I usually work in the mornings and then run right before I pick up our youngest from school, so the hours of daylight don't have much of an impact on my schedule.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.



*February Training Summary*
Total Miles: 133.3 miles
Total Time: 19:11:57
Average Pace: 8:38/mi
Average HR: 143/min

After a really good January, I didn't have such a great February.  I had a whole week (vacation) without a street/sidewalk/path or treadmill on which to run.  It's going to be tough, but my goal is not to miss any scheduled run this month, and then PR at the Dark Side Half in April.


----------



## The Expert

Thanks in large part to Princess weekend and those final few long runs during my training, I racked up 69.1 miles in February! That's FAR more than any month prior. Woohoo!

Just got back today from our trip, so I'll post a short race review and personal observations tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: Looking forward to the time change. I run a weekly 5k race on Wednesdays at 7:15. Over the winter months we have to run it with reflective gear and lights... can't wait to ditch that stuff!


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-agree with most others that DST really messes up sleep for us, kids, and dogs.    But it's still late Winter and almost Spring so my preference is to run after work while the temps are still cool and the extra hour of daylight is great.   Once we hit the blistering heat of June-August  I will switch to early mornings or running in the dark.


----------



## FFigawi

Anisum said:


> In other news, I won a tri-suit at a local tri-club's kick off event! Now I just need a bike. I'm currently shopping around and have looked at Specialized, and Liv. What other brands would you recommend for a women's entry level road bike or hybrid?



I'd worry more about the fit and less about the brand. Getting a good fit before purchasing a bike can help you narrow down which frames and builds are best suited to your body and comfortable riding position. For an entry level bike, you don't need something fully aero and 100% carbon. Spend the money on upgraded tires, clipless pedals, good shoes, and a lightweight helmet instead. And a nice saddle, too. The ones that come with a new bike tend not to be very comfortable.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?



I didn't care for the Speedway race cars. Basic ride really. Now if the cars had a uniue feature (solar powered, bio-diesel fuel, etc) I'd see the appeal.

The one ride I'm dying to ride and hope to cross it off in February 2018, = Soarin'!



LSUlakes said:


> Nice work everyone on last month!
> 
> *QOTD: *In less than two weeks we will have a time change with Daylight Savings time. Who is looking forward to a little more sunlight in the afternoon to run? Who prefers it the other way?



The majority of my runs are done in the dark, which I kind of prefer. Thus the time change really doesn't affect my so much. However I will say I'm a bit sad in the summer when I'm running at like 430/5:15 and it is light out. I do prefer warm, not hot, weather to run in vs. cold. So I am looking forward to that. 45-50 degrees is ideal for me.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Most of my runs are in the way early pre-dawn hours, so the only way the time change hits me for a short while is the Saturday morning runs will be finishing in the dark again.  :-(


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?

ATTQOTD: I'm the only runner. DW says she hates running, but I try to encourage her. There is still hope. DD is 3, she runs around the house, but I dont think that counts.


----------



## PCFriar80

My wife and I both run, and so does the dog.  We're on different schedules [my wife and I that is] so don't run with one another.  She takes the dog with her on most of her 5 mile runs if the weather conditions are right for the dog [ie. not too hot or raining].


----------



## Chaitali

I'm the only one in my house that runs.  My husband did train for a 5k to see if he liked it but he decided it wasn't his thing.  I'm just happy he tried it


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following posters with races:

03 - @Anisum  - Grilled Cheese & Tomato Soup Run (36:00 / N/A)
04 - @cburnett11  - Anthem 5k Fitness Classic (NG / N/A)
04 - @pixarmom  - Snowball 5k (NG / N/A)
05 - @Slogger  - Reston 10 Miler (1:36:00 / N/A)
06 - @Sailormoon2  - Hypothermic Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)

Good luck to each of you racing this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or if anyone else has a race this weekend thats not on the list, but would like to add, let me know and I will made the change/addition. @Sailormoon2 not sure if that date is correct or not, since it's a Monday. Hope yall have a good race and I look forward to hearing how it went!


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm the only runner. DW says she hates running, but I try to encourage her. There is still hope. DD is 3, she runs around the house, but I dont think that counts.



Basically I am the only runner.  From time to time my soon to be 9 year old says she wants to run with me.  But then when I ask her she declines.  But we've done the Princess 5k twice together and the whole family did the Avengers 5k in 2015.  I wish my husband would run even just a couple times a week as cross training.  He's an avid cyclist, but you can't do that year round here.  He has a trainer but gets bored inside.  I feel like if he mixed it up with a run here and there it would help.  But he always says "I choose not to run".  I wouldn't care, but he had a minor heart issue 2.5 years ago, he fine and cleared to exercise, so I'd just like him to stay that way .


----------



## baxter24

My husband runs on average once a week but its always random when he does it and how long he runs for. He is the type that can just decide to run 9 miles one day and do it faster that I can -- so jealous! We tried running together in college but it always ended up me looking like I was chasing the cute blonde ahead of me. We still run together every so often but I don't like it because I know I am slowing him down. He is much faster than me but I know I can still beat him in half marathon distances or further just because I consistently put in the miles every week. We have tried to do some races together and he usually ends up "losing me" and most of the time that is fine with me. I would just rather him tell me up front that he wants to try and run a particular pace and we each run our own race.

Our five year old might be a runner. He did a 5k with us back in December and did really well so I am hoping he gets into it. He is quick so I am sure that once he is older, it will become me chasing the second generation of a cute blonde like I do with his dad.


----------



## LSUlakes

Off Topic:

Has anyone heard about a incident happening at WDW yesterday? I haven't found anything online as of yesterday evening... Out of respect for the family involved I wont go into any details for now, but will say it was not a attraction that caused anything. More like one of those things that could happen literally anywhere. If your a religious type of person, the family could use some prayers at this time.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I am the only runner. DH trained for a 5k with me, then ran the it. I think he could be talked into another or maybe even a 10k but most days he prefers to ride his bike with me while I run.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?



My sister enjoys running, but she struggles a lot in more extreme conditions (she can't breathe when it's too cold or too hot and she hates the treadmill), so I'm really the only one who runs year-round. She and I have run together a few times (sometimes just because we were going out at the same time, sometimes on purpose), but mostly we each do our own thing. I actually prefer running alone because I feel like it's harder for me to concentrate on my run and how I'm feeling if I'm running with someone else.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Mr. Ariel484 will run sometimes...he has done the Castaway Cay 5K, Jingle Jungle 5K and the Wine & Dine 10K with me.  We don't train together as he is faster than I am (but I have more endurance and am more consistent with training than he is).  But we have done the Disney races together since we take them easy and stop for pictures.  I'm curious to see what his 5K and 10K times would be if he signed up for a local event and actually tried to "race" it, but I'm not sure he has much interest in doing that. 

The other member of our household is a beagle mix...he mostly likes to lay around the house and must stop to sniff EVERYTHING when out walking, so I'm not sure how good of a running partner he would be, but I've never tried to run with him.  Hmm, maybe he would enjoy it!


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?



I used to be the least likely person to run in the family.  My kids were pretty serious runners in MS/HS (they graduated in 2010 and 2013).  I started running mid-2012 and shortly thereafter was the only person in the household running.  Which has kinda been a family joke.  My wife started running last year.  I'm quite a bit faster than her, but right now we are training together doing r/w/r.  We have a local series of races that we are doing together (starting this Saturday)... that I'm trying to help her get through and/or just have fun doing them together.  She has signed up to do the marathon in January.  I will stay with her the whole time.  My daughter still lives at home when she is not away at college.  She has began running again.  She is also signed up for the January marathon.  I'm sure she'd destroy me in any type of shorter footrace, but her endurance is not there yet.  My son is married and he and his wife are also doing the marathon in January.  The daughter-in-law has been training quite a while, but my son is procrastinating a bit.  We'll have 5 of us doing the marathon in January, with 4 being first-timers at that distance!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?


I would say that I am the only regular runner, but that may be changing. My wife has been running with me for the last 10 months, and ran 2 rD races with me in January. She is running the half marathon with our rD group in January of 2018, so she will be running with me at least through then. My oldest son started running with me about a month ago. He really seems to like it, and he is very good at it, so he might keep it up. He is also running in the half marathon with our rD group in January, so he will keep it up at least through then.

As for who is faster - I am faster right now, but my son will likely surpass me by the time we run the half in January. He is almost as fast now, and only just started. Considering how fast I was at his age, I have no doubts that he can be much faster than me if he wants to be.

My youngest son thinks that we are insane. He hates running. He is 17 years old and has the ripped (I am serious - he is ripped) physique of a young man his age so sees no need to do something "crazy" like running. Maybe we can pull him into the "club" in a few years.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?


I'm the lone runner. My mom and sisters have done the 5K and Mickey Mile however they aren't runners in that they do little to no training ever. My one sister is a big basketball player so that's where her focus is.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following posters with races:
> 03 - @Anisum  - Grilled Cheese & Tomato Soup Run (36:00 / N/A)


I realized I lied and the race is on the 5th and it's a four miler not a 3 like I thought when I put in my time. I'm aiming sub 49:00.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?


I'm the only runner which automatically makes me the fastest. 



FFigawi said:


> I'd worry more about the fit and less about the brand. Getting a good fit before purchasing a bike can help you narrow down which frames and builds are best suited to your body and comfortable riding position. For an entry level bike, you don't need something fully aero and 100% carbon. Spend the money on upgraded tires, clipless pedals, good shoes, and a lightweight helmet instead. And a nice saddle, too. The ones that come with a new bike tend not to be very comfortable.


All the local bike shops seem to be loyal to one brand though so I wanted to try and figure out which ones to visit and try bikes at. For me, I'm most concerned about the price of a bike because while I want to get into triathalons I can't really justify spending a ton of money on a bike. I understand it's an investment but it's hard to justify such a huge purchase. I'm also not even sure if I should get a road bike or a hybrid because right now I'm more comfortable on a hybrid but the ones I've checked out don't have drop bars which I know could become an issue later if I get really into riding.


----------



## ZellyB

My husband and I both run.  He's been my running partner since I began and is a total sweetheart about running at my pace.  He can most certainly run faster than I can.  We have a couple of times run races separately, but we pretty much do all our training together.  One of my daughters started running cross country last year and is also doing track this year.  I have an ancient golden retriever who considers it a major feat to go outside to pee and a young yorkie who LOVES to run, but a quarter mile or so is his limit.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: I'm the only runner. My sister-in-law and her fiance follow the fads: Soulcycle, Barry's Bootcamp ... so if running comes back into fashion, they'll be there.   My husband just transferred jobs and will have earlier hours so he might start running in the afternoon after he gets off work, which I would love.  Either way, I'm still the most dedicated (therefore fastest), but I'm sure if any of them would like to run more, they could easily be faster than me... well, maybe not my husband 

If by some miracle, we can run together we'll run separate unless I've done my real run already.  But right now, since I'm not training and slowing down naturally, I would run his pace and distance.

Yesterday's: I'm a morning runner, so DST hurts with the lack of sunlight.  I bought a headlamp and everything in anticipation, but now with the pregnancy, I'm loathe to run my favorite trail early morning hours. It's unlit with bobcats and mountain lions.  I've done it once at 4:30am and luckily there was a full moon, but enough spookiness to not do that alone again.

2 days ago: I mainly hate that womens shoes always have to be in pink and purple. Usually dislike crazy colored shoes, but looking forward to wearing my orange ones.


----------



## The Expert

I'm the only runner. In fact, when I started this crazy pastime a year ago, my husband said to me "I will support you in every way possible, but I will never ever ever ever (x50) run with you, so don't ask!" 

Fine by me, because I've found it to be great decompression time and I really enjoy doing it on my own.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?



DH and I both run.  (Also my father-in-law is my race buddy too)  I'd say 99% of our training runs are separate because kiddo is 4 years old and we can't exactly leave her by herself.  I do love when we get the rare chance to take a nice run together when a grandparent is babysitting.  We register for the same races and have ran together now and again when neither one cares about time, but just as often race alone.  I am faster than hubby right now but not by a whole lot. We are pretty close. He is a beast in the water and on the bike though and I suck at both, so I'm just a cheering tri-wife for those events.  I'd say his greatest love is swimming where I'd rather run.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> ATTQOTD


I am the ONLY runner in my house! DH will only run if he "is chasing a ball"! However I have gotten him out for some obstacle style races.  My 5-year old Boxer is not at all a runner, especially since his smooshie face doesn't breath well in the humidity. But the 9 month old puppy seems super keen, so once it is more mild, I am going to see if I can cultivate a furry companion!



LSUlakes said:


> not sure if that date is correct or not, since it's a Monday.


Actually it's on Saturday the 4th. And is is supposed to be -4 F with the wind chlll. Sooo not looking forward to that.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I am the only runner. My DH is a big team sports guy (basketball, sand volleyball, etc), which I really really dislike, so I respect his enjoyment of those and he supports me (in a big way!) in my running. 


We just got back for WDW/ PHM weekend late last night and had a blast. Parks were crowded, but manageable. The race itself was great- it was actually not nearly as crowded as I had prepared myself for, so I think submitting a POT was a huge help. I am exhausted and am looking forward to a relaxing weekend, but missing vacation in a BIG way already. I hope to resume running this weekend


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?



I'm the only _consistent_ runner in my family.  My wife runs but very inconsistently (sometimes twice a week, sometimes not anything for two weeks, etc.).  On the weekends, she will sometimes run a few miles with me at the beginning of one of my runs.  My kids have tried running over a few summer periods (with me).  They don't hate it, but they don't initiate it either; it is always me suggesting that we run.  I still have hope that they will get the bug, but I don't want to push them, so I'll just continue each summer to invite them along for a short run in the evening.


----------



## Nole95

DW runs.  We pretty much do our separate things.  The only day of the week we usually run together is on Sunday.  She is also faster than me with the house PR at both the half and full distance.


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?



ATQOTD: My cat gets the zoomies and likes to run around the house like a crazy cat at 1 am.  Does that count?  I don't think he would do so well out in the real world since he's terrified of EVERYTHING.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I'm the only runner in the house.  DW hates to get out there and run/walk but I encourage her to do it and she decided to make doing a 10k one of her resolutions this year, so there's hope!


----------



## Jules76126

My husband and I both run. He is the only that got me into it. He ran cross country in both high school and college. He then took a break once he entered the working world, but in the last year or so, he decided he wanted to start again. He is must faster than I am. In the summer months, we will leave the house at the same time, but each do our own thing. However, when it is dark outside, we run together. The area we live in is very safe, but it is very dark and can be spooky so he prefers to run with me. He doesn’t mind slowing down his pace and I enjoy the motivation/encouragement that he provides. We are going to run some races this summer/fall and most likely we will run them separately and then meet up afterwards. 

We also have a cat, Hocus but he is only into running after bugs or at 2:00am to annoy us.


----------



## LadyDi13

ATTQOTD:
For the first couple years, I was the only runner, which inherently made me faster. After knee surgery though and dealing with a mopey wife, my husband started running with me. First it was just to get to a 5K, then it was 10K, and since then we have trained for and done a 10-miler, 2 half marathons and the Rebel Challenge. It was tough to be the slower runner when I got back into it and I still haven't recovered the pre-surgery pacing but that's more because I tend to quit for months at a time out of frustration. Our kids are both double digit ages so at the very least we do our long runs together on the weekends since they can be left unsupervised. Weekday runs are usually accomplished separately after work or during sports practices so that's when my husband gets to get his faster runs in. 
Our kids have done 5Ks but really haven't expressed a desire to actually train for a run. They are both athletic and play team sports, so they don't need to train really for the 5Ks. My son is considering the half in January but is waffling. 
I used to run with our black lab mix but then she started being leash aggressive so I've lost my afternoon running partner. We have a 9 month old chocolate lab mix and maybe once he is done being a puppy I will give running with him a try.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Anisum said:


> I realized I lied and the race is on the 5th and it's a four miler not a 3 like I thought when I put in my time. I'm aiming sub 49:00.
> 
> 
> I'm the only runner which automatically makes me the fastest.
> 
> 
> All the local bike shops seem to be loyal to one brand though so I wanted to try and figure out which ones to visit and try bikes at. For me, I'm most concerned about the price of a bike because while I want to get into triathalons I can't really justify spending a ton of money on a bike. I understand it's an investment but it's hard to justify such a huge purchase. I'm also not even sure if I should get a road bike or a hybrid because right now I'm more comfortable on a hybrid but the ones I've checked out don't have drop bars which I know could become an issue later if I get really into riding.



One suggestion about the bike.  I got my first bike in 2013 and had the same concerns as you, I didn't want to spend a ton when I wasn't sure how much I'd like it.  Most, but not all, of the the local shops to me have a spring bike swap.  People bring their old bikes and the shops evaluate them and tag them with a price and what if anything they need to be rude ready - such as new tires, brakes, a chain, etc.  Then on a certain date the sale happens.  I went to a shop ahead and figured out what size I needed and which models fit me best.  Everyone I knew had a trek, so I figured I'd get one.  But I wasn't comfortable on any treks, specialized fit me better.  In the end I couldn't find a specialized in my size at any swaps I went to, but I had friends who were successful and got great deals.  The swaps all worked a little different, so I'd ask how they work ahead of time, but in my opinion they're a good way to enter into cycling.  I liked it better than Craigslist or something like that because the shop had evaluated it and you knew what if anything the bike needed.  Saving $200 getting something privately isn't such a great deal if then you need to spend a bunch to get it road ready.  The swaps here in MA I'm aware of are all late March to mid April.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?



Only me these days. My wife was a runner before me, but she retired a few years ago after several fulls, a few halfs, and one 50-miler. She got tired of the tedium of training.


----------



## FFigawi

Anisum said:


> All the local bike shops seem to be loyal to one brand though so I wanted to try and figure out which ones to visit and try bikes at. For me, I'm most concerned about the price of a bike because while I want to get into triathalons I can't really justify spending a ton of money on a bike. I understand it's an investment but it's hard to justify such a huge purchase. I'm also not even sure if I should get a road bike or a hybrid because right now I'm more comfortable on a hybrid but the ones I've checked out don't have drop bars which I know could become an issue later if I get really into riding.



Any brand will have a suitable entry level bike. Don't let them steer you into a bike just because it's what they have. Get a fitting done first so you know what frames will suit you best.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I am it.  My wife wants a 0.0 for her car!  I tried to get my eldest son into running, and he just isn't into it.


----------



## bananabean

gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:  I am it.  My wife wants a 0.0 for her car!  I tried to get my eldest son into running, and he just isn't into it.



Haha!  I saw one of the 0.0 stickers on a car in the parking lot at Poly last weekend during PHM.  Seemed like an appropriate weekend to declare your allegiances!


----------



## ywgckp

ATTQOD: My wife and I both run, but never together (someone needs to stay with our 5 year old!).  We've done a few RunDisney events together, and I usually do the half and she does the 10k.  I think we'd love to do a race together, but we can't quite figure out how to make the child care thing work.  I run more often and more regularly right now, but that has gone back and forth over time.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I'm the only runner. I don't think I've ever seen DH run, but put him on a bike and he can ride all day. I haven't given up hope that my kids will want to try a race someday, but who knows. If I want to run a fartlek, I'll take the dog with me as she likes to stop to pee or hunt chipmunks at random intervals...


----------



## iivye

ATTQOD:  My husband bikes to work everyday and is one of the coaches for the Girls on the Run/Boys on the Run clubs so we don't train together.  He was never really interested in doing races but when I started running I just went ahead and signed us both up for everything.  He's faster than me so I don't expect him to run the race at my pace.  I'm trying to get my 13 yo DD to join me but she hates running.  My dog (an old overweight Shih Tzu) thinks he likes to run but burns out after a few blocks.


----------



## ejcraft

this is a yes and no question for me, technically I am the only runner in the house, but not the family,  My sister started on this journey or running Disney with me along with my children,kinda. That is I convinced the one daughter to run the Tink 10K, the told the 2nd daughter it was her turn, and we ran the Wine and Dine 10K.  After that I told my son it was his turn and we moved up to the 1/2 this coming April, Star Wars. So I have one child left to run with. Now since all my kids are grown and off in their own places, we don't get to do any of our training together, but I do have a good friend who her and hubby run the Disney races, so I sometimes train with them, otherwise it's all on my own,  my goal is to run at least 1 Disney run with each of my children. I have one left after April, but as her and her hubby live in Guam( military), and just had a baby it will be at least 3 yrs before the last one happens.


----------



## Anisum

FFigawi said:


> Any brand will have a suitable entry level bike. Don't let them steer you into a bike just because it's what they have. Get a fitting done first so you know what frames will suit you best.


Good to know. Thanks.


DVCFan1994 said:


> One suggestion about the bike.  I got my first bike in 2013 and had the same concerns as you, I didn't want to spend a ton when I wasn't sure how much I'd like it.  Most, but not all, of the the local shops to me have a spring bike swap.  People bring their old bikes and the shops evaluate them and tag them with a price and what if anything they need to be rude ready - such as new tires, brakes, a chain, etc.  Then on a certain date the sale happens.  I went to a shop ahead and figured out what size I needed and which models fit me best.  Everyone I knew had a trek, so I figured I'd get one.  But I wasn't comfortable on any treks, specialized fit me better.  In the end I couldn't find a specialized in my size at any swaps I went to, but I had friends who were successful and got great deals.  The swaps all worked a little different, so I'd ask how they work ahead of time, but in my opinion they're a good way to enter into cycling.  I liked it better than Craigslist or something like that because the shop had evaluated it and you knew what if anything the bike needed.  Saving $200 getting something privately isn't such a great deal if then you need to spend a bunch to get it road ready.  The swaps here in MA I'm aware of are all late March to mid April.


That's lucky. Ours are in June for some reason?


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-I am the only runner in the family.   My wife started running about 7 years ago with our yellow lab and my daughter had to start running to condition for lacrosse practice so they talked me into it about 5 years ago.   Now they don't run at all except for our "forced family fun" runs that we will do at the Beach or a Hot Chocolate or Disney run.   I am the fastest but only because I consistently run and they don't.   Wonder if my teenagers could take me in a mile long race?!


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: just me right now! My husband is interested - it's a time thing for him. We also have little ones and one of us needs to be with them if the other runs. I could see him getting on board in the next few years though.

Our DDs aren't runners....yet!!


----------



## tigger536

@LSUlakes Please add 3/4/17 - Chattahoochee Road Race 10K 59:59

Thanks!!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?



My wife runs but it isn't her preferred form or exercise.  She does a few 5K races a year including the occasional race with out dog.  She prefers the other two triathlon disciplines.


----------



## pixarmom

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm the only runner. DW says she hates running, but I try to encourage her. There is still hope. DD is 3, she runs around the house, but I dont think that counts.



Depends on the definition of "runner!"  My husband is not a runner, but he ran the 2015 WDW Half with our boys and the DL 10K to be a good sport.  Our oldest is a "Disney runner."  He only runs at Disney - he ran a 10K and multiple half marathons at Disney without training.  At all.  He's fit, so he can do this.  And even though he adds least 45 minutes to my half marathon time when I run with him, I wouldn't trade it for any other run experience.  So fun to run with him because he has great spirit and is getting out there doing something I love even though it's not his greatest strength.    Our middle son was a cross country runner for 4 years in elementary/middle school - I actually started running more and training for races so that I could hang out with him!  But he doesn't run anymore and said he's not going any further than a 10K.  Our youngest (@mateojr) is an elementary school cross country runner, and he runs 5Ks with me all the time.  The further away from cross country season we get, the more he complains during these races.  And then afterwards, he says it was awesome!

I am currently the fastest, but our teen boys remind me that's only because of the time I spend training.  OK, fine.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

bananabean said:


> ATQOTD: My cat gets the zoomies and likes to run around the house like a crazy cat at 1 am. Does that count? I don't think he would do so well out in the real world since he's terrified of EVERYTHING.



LOL. I entered this response earlier and forgot to hit 'Post'. My answer includes cats too and also includes discounting them!

ATTQOD: I am the only runner. DW walks and will attempt to run if chased by bad guys. DCs (darling cats) chase either other through the house (they take turns), but I don't think that counts.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: I'm slowly winning my husband over. He asked after we ran the space race if we could do it again next year! He's faster than me, (he finished the space race about a half hour before me) but won't run unless I am. We are either on treadmills or running opposite circles around our apartment so we can see each other each lap but go at our own pace.


----------



## sourire

The husband also runs but without as much consistency.  He is certainly much faster than me, and he pretty much refuses to do run/walk/run, so we usually run separately to prevent frustration.  He ended up with a stress fracture while training for the Disneyland Half last year and could not run it.  He told ppl that I trained him too hard for the Mickey race which is definitely not true. =P  Anywho, when he was finally cleared, the doc suggested he do run/walk/run (to basically force him to slow down b/c the next race was coming up quickly), and so he stuck with me for the Hershey Half.  It was fun crossing the finish line together successfully and without injury! Lately, we have been trying to work in a weekend run together, meaning we set out at the same time, pick an approximate return time, then go for coffee/breakfast afterward.  My mom is a walker to the tune of 4-5 miles a day most days of the week, and mom-in-law walks a lot too.  Mom has been known to start jogging to cross finish lines in many a race, and she usually wins a place for her age group in our local 5Ks, but she always tells ppl, "I don't run." Her brisk walk pace is practically my slow run pace. Go mom!


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?



I am the only runner in my household.


----------



## LSUlakes

tigger536 said:


> @LSUlakes Please add 3/4/17 - Chattahoochee Road Race 10K 59:59
> 
> Thanks!!


Got it! If I remember correctly you, recently added a few races within the last few weeks and I just wanted to double check that this was a new race and not something I messed up and have in a different month... Best of luck this weekend and have fun!


----------



## Diskidatheart

ATTQOTD:  My wife doesn't run anymore on a consistent basis.  She is going to do the 10k's with me during Disney Challenge events, but we will be doing a run/walk.  She likes the races, but hates the training.  Thus, I am the only runner in my house.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?



3 runners here.  The little one staring back at you from our avatar was a professional- covered just over 500 meters in around 32 seconds, so he clearly wins in the speed category.  Now, only when the spirit moves him, and that's fine.  To see him run in the back yard when he chooses to is a joy. 

DW and I do go out on runs together sometimes, but agree that each does their own pace and plan for that day.  My RoadID has the phrase "my race, my pace" on it.


----------



## kywyldcat03

I am the only long distance running at home.  But, I have two boys 3 and 2 who run short distances with me all the time.  They are doing the kids races with me when I do the Dopey Challenge in 2018!  I even got them Future Runner shirts at 2017 Marathon Weekend Expo!  They are so excited to run with me!


----------



## Baloo in MI

I am the only one in my family who runs regularly.  My wife laughs at the suggestion.  My older daughter, who dances and plays volleyball likes to refer to running as torture.  But my younger daughter does run some and has done multiple 5Ks with me.  She has real potential and if she sticks with it will surpass me.  I also have two cats who enjoy running but only at night once I am trying to get to sleep...


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm the only runner. DW says she hates running, but I try to encourage her. There is still hope. DD is 3, she runs around the house, but I dont think that counts.



ATTQOTD:  No one in my family ran before I decided to run in April's Dark Side 5k.  DH had shin pain in the past but decided to give my run/walk/run program a try and has had great success and no pain!  DS on the left coast started running with his group from work after we started talking about it.  I don't envy him with the hills on the coast in California!  So we all do now and compare pace/distance and times. 

To be honest, I probably would not have stayed with this if it were not for run/walk/run!  I've set a side goal of working my way to run 1 minute walk 1 minute.  I would never have that this possible when I began in November.

DH is already talking 10k and half marathons.  Nothing like creating a monster!


----------



## LSUlakes

I'm looking to talk to anyone who is or has been a TA focusing on Disney trips. If you have experience in this and wouldn't mind sharing your experience with me, please send me a PM. Please don't comment on this thread about it. I'm asking here because I trust y'all. Thanks!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (catching up)...
Tuesday: 120 miles for me for February!
Wednesday: I love Daylight Savings Time! I prefer to run in the evenings because I love sleep, and the extra hours in the evening are perfect for running. Plus living in Alabama you have to either run really early in the morning or late in the evening to not die from the heat and humidity in the summer! 
Today: I am the only runner. My husband will ride his bike along with me on long runs, but other than that he is not interested in cardio and prefers weights. He will do OCR runs/races with me though!


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> I'm looking to talk to anyone who is or has been a TA focusing on Disney trips. If you have experience in this and wouldn't mind sharing your experience with me, please send me a PM. Please don't comment on this thread about it. I'm asking here because I trust y'all. Thanks!


Sent you a message!


----------



## gjramsey

Did anyone who entered the NYC lottery get in?


----------



## Slogger

sourire said:


> ........ and so he stuck with me for the Hershey Half.  It was fun crossing the finish line together successfully and without injury!



How was the Hershey Half?!!!  How was the course and crowd support? Did you get lots of chocolate during the race and at finish?   We signed up to do it many years ago but had to postpone due to family illness.   Really would like to give it a try.


----------



## sourire

Slogger said:


> How was the Hershey Half?!!!  How was the course and crowd support? Did you get lots of chocolate during the race and at finish?   We signed up to do it many years ago but had to postpone due to family illness.   Really would like to give it a try.



@Slogger It is fantastic!!!! You should sign up this year! The hubs and I split the race as a relay in 2015, and then did the whole thing in 2016. Lots of hills, but lovely course through HersheyPark, the local streets, and through Milton Hershey School in the fall. Crowd support is great, esp thru the school area. The kids are out for miles - signs, high fives, music! Plus, each race reg gets 2 tix to the park (plus a nice long sleeve shirt, medal, and lunchbag). You can only use the tix thru end of October, but that's still a nice perk! About the chocolate: they do give out mini Hershey bars around mile 11ish, if I remember correctly, and I took some extra for my pocket for later! The cookie in the lunchbox at race's end was oatmeal though! The husband was not pleased. It went something like, "It's Hershey, why isn't it a chocolate chip cookie?" (This conversation happened in both 2015 and 2016.) He still can't get over the oatmeal cookie. First world problems!


----------



## Wendy98

A few ATTQOTD:

I love DST although hate it for the first 2 weeks.  I know it is only an hour, but I miss that hour.  I feel like I am in a perpetual state of catching up and running behind.

I am the only serious runner.  All 3 of my kids (13,10, and 7) will run with prodding.  My oldest 2 are signed up for the BAA 5k on the Saturday before the Boston Marathon.  My 13 year old son will barely train, but will race hard so his little sister doesn't beat him.  I have been running with my 10 year old daughter semi-consistently for about a month (she is around a 12:30 pace with walk breaks).  If my 7 year old is with us, he will run just because everyone else is.  All my kids have done 5k's and my oldest has done a few 10k's.  He also ran cross country for the middle school team.  He is one of the slower runners, but improved so much.

I would fall over dead if DH ever ran.  I wish he would.  I would love a leisurely run together.


----------



## Wendy98

Anisum said:


> In other news, I won a tri-suit at a local tri-club's kick off event! Now I just need a bike. I'm currently shopping around and have looked at Specialized, and Liv. What other brands would you recommend for a women's entry level road bike or hybrid?



When I decided I wanted a road bike, I went to the local bike store several times.  They worked with me for hours and let me test drive many different models.  I went with a carbon frame because I didn't want to upgrade later.  It is a Cannondale and I love it.


----------



## McNs

Mrs McN came running once with me. Twisted her ankle. That was the end of running for her. She is lucky though she stops eating when she is full, unlike me who stops eating when my plate is empty, then polish off the kids leftovers...

My calf issues finally seem to be behind me. I have had 3 runs this week with no issues. Looking forward to a reasonable run Sunday morning.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Just registered for the Peachtree Road Race. This will be my 31st PRR in a row.

For some reason, the registration process made me sad/annoyed. 54 bucks for a 10K and a zillion questions, including my ethnicity and where I bank.

It's never bothered me before. Maybe its because Disney registration was earlier this year and I just dropped $600 on Dopey.

Or maybe I'm just getting old and grumpy.


----------



## DVCFan1994

sourire said:


> @Slogger It is fantastic!!!! You should sign up this year! The hubs and I split the race as a relay in 2015, and then did the whole thing in 2016. Lots of hills, but lovely course through HersheyPark, the local streets, and through Milton Hershey School in the fall. Crowd support is great, esp thru the school area. The kids are out for miles - signs, high fives, music! Plus, each race reg gets 2 tix to the park (plus a nice long sleeve shirt, medal, and lunchbag). You can only use the tix thru end of October, but that's still a nice perk! About the chocolate: they do give out mini Hershey bars around mile 11ish, if I remember correctly, and I took some extra for my pocket for later! The cookie in the lunchbox at race's end was oatmeal though! The husband was not pleased. It went something like, "It's Hershey, why isn't it a chocolate chip cookie?" (This conversation happened in both 2015 and 2016.) He still can't get over the oatmeal cookie. First world problems!



Sounds like a great race! May need to look into that one.  Haven't been to Hershey since I was a kid and after WDW 2018 think I'll be looking for more non-Disney races. 



Wendy98 said:


> When I decided I wanted a road bike, I went to the local bike store several times.  They worked with me for hours and let me test drive many different models.  I went with a carbon frame because I didn't want to upgrade later.  It is a Cannondale and I love it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 223310



That is a beautiful bike.  When I was looking for mine I was searching for purple and had no luck except one that didn't fit right. In an unusual smart choice when it comes all things purple, I chose a green bike that fit right


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?



My wife runs as well and has run the marathon at WDW as well as Dopey this past year.  We run at very different paces and she does r/w/r but still manage to get out and run together, often on the trails.  My 7 year old son has also started running with me and we have been getting out 2 to 3 times per week since November, usually somewhere between 5 and 10K.  He loves it and we just signed up to do our first race together.  On that note @LSUlakes,

March 11 - CheapRunnerMike - MEC 5K with JuniorCheapRunner


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Wendy98 said:


> When I decided I wanted a road bike, I went to the local bike store several times.  They worked with me for hours and let me test drive many different models.  I went with a carbon frame because I didn't want to upgrade later.  It is a Cannondale and I love it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 223310


oooh pretty bike...you need to do something about those pedals though!


----------



## FFigawi




----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday QOTD: What is your dream job?

ATTQOTD: Working for the weather channel in a similar role as Jim Cantore. Something about extreme weather just amazes me.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your dream job?



Zamboni driver for the New York Rangers.  4-wheel drive on ice!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your dream job?



One of the guys doing this:


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Personal trainer for the San Francisco Giants.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I want to be Samantha Brown on Great Hotels and just walk around saying things like "oh isn't this the loveliest bedside lamp" for a living.  I guess lots of people have become that with VLOGS but I'm terrible with holding a camera and talking...I'll need to hire a whole film crew.


----------



## Ariel484

Fun Friday QOTD: Some kind of merchandise/runDisney/food blogger for Disney, in which I could basically hang out at the parks as much as I wanted and then write about it.


----------



## roxymama

Ariel484 said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: Some kind of merchandise/runDisney/food blogger for Disney, in which I could basically hang out at the parks as much as I wanted and then write about it.



Are you hiring a sidekick?  I could show everyone all of the lovely bedside lamps?


----------



## baxter24

I always thought it would be cool to work for Disney. Not really sure what exactly. The only thing that I regretted/wished that I would have attempted back in college was to apply for the Disney College Program.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: Powerball winner. This will be hard since I don't buy lottery tickets.

In the realm of something that is,you know, actually a job I'd probably say running a dive shop at some exotic locale. I have no qualifications for this whatsoever, but the couple times I've dived I have loved it and it's become a pipedream.

Would also love to be a voice actor for Disney animation, but I'm not famous so that's not happening.


----------



## kywyldcat03

Fun Friday QOTD: When I was a kid I rode the Imaginations ride at Epcot and saw all the animatronics, that inspired me to become an engineer.  Since becoming an engineer, I have always wanted to work for Disney as an engineer.  I even interviewed with them last year, but the job was more of an entry level engineering position.  I continue to keep an eye out for openings on their job board to find a good fit.  My goal is to one day be a transportation engineer for Disney in Florida and be in charge of all things Disney related to transportation (monorail, buses, people movers, ferrys, trains, etc.)


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> Are you hiring a sidekick?  I could show everyone all of the lovely bedside lamps?


Currently taking applications, yes. I require 3 references. Application fee is 5 Mickey premium bars.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD:

Combine my three big passions: running, research, and helping others reach their goals.  I'd open a research based running gym that was of minimal cost to the consumer.  Provide elite level services like VO2max testing, LT testing, or environmental controlled training conditions in exchange for access to the persons data collected during training runs.  This would enable the consumer to have access to these services at a minimal cost but would also allow me access to a huge pool of data to do research on to try to develop new scientific based running research.  The people would have free access to their data as well and could have consultations about what the data means.  So many other layers to this gym as well with multiple tracks, indoor environmental running, an outdoor course that melts snow off of it and has quick water bottle refilling stations, a zwift like training treadmill room so that you could have social running groups with people miles away but less constrained than a standard treadmill, etc.  Of course this is a dream job because it would require a lot more money than I have.


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your dream job?



I've always thought that when this real job of mine doesn't work out anymore (20 years in software…kinda boring stuff) it would be fun to be a fishing guide. That way I'd have friends to fish with and maybe get paid for it.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTFQOTD:  This has taking some thinking....I would love to travel the world taking pictures of all the cool things there is to see.  Professional golfer was another option


----------



## ZellyB

I would absolutely love to flip houses.  There are some great old neighborhoods here with amazing houses from the 60s and 70s that need to be updated.  Of course, I want to have enough money that I pay someone to do all the actual work and I just do all the planning and picking out of materials and making the redesign decisions.    And I want to have enough money so I won't care that much if I actually make money off the projects.  I would just love to transform some of these awesome old neighborhoods!

ETA:  This is the dream I have of what I'd do to keep myself occupied if I ever win the lottery.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Professional to-do list maker. I know that's not an actual job, but I love to-do lists. They're so much fun. 
(In case you guys didn't know this already ... I'm kind of a dork)



PCFriar80 said:


> Zamboni driver for the New York Rangers.  4-wheel drive on ice!



When you get your dream job, any chance you can hook me up with some free tickets?



Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Personal trainer for the San Francisco Giants.



When I was in grad school, one of our teachers asked what our dream job was, and I said physical therapist for the Yankees. Something about working for your favorite team just seems like such an awesome job...
(This was back when I thought I was going to be a physical therapist ... that was about 5 potential careers ago)


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your dream job?


An Imagineer. And hopefully that actually comes true still.


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> Combine my three big passions: running, research, and helping others reach their goals.  I'd open a research based running gym that was of minimal cost to the consumer.  Provide elite level services like VO2max testing, LT testing, or environmental controlled training conditions in exchange for access to the persons data collected during training runs.  This would enable the consumer to have access to these services at a minimal cost but would also allow me access to a huge pool of data to do research on to try to develop new scientific based running research.  The people would have free access to their data as well and could have consultations about what the data means.  So many other layers to this gym as well with multiple tracks, indoor environmental running, an outdoor course that melts snow off of it and has quick water bottle refilling stations, a zwift like training treadmill room so that you could have social running groups with people miles away but less constrained than a standard treadmill, etc.  Of course this is a dream job because it would require a lot more money than I have.



Since you would have an endless supply of money at this point can you set up shop in Orlando area?  Since all of us will likely be relocating there (or at least buying up vacation homes since we all will be endlessly wealthy as well.)


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your dream job?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Working for the weather channel in a similar role as Jim Cantore. Something about extreme weather just amazes me.



I have to agree with you on this one.   Along with those crazy people that chase tornado's.


----------



## SunDial

FFigawi said:


> One of the guys doing this:



That is nuts and I probably would like to try that once.


----------



## Dis5150

SarahDisney said:


> When I was in grad school, one of our teachers asked what our dream job was, and I said physical therapist for the Yankees. Something about working for your favorite team just seems like such an awesome job...
> (This was back when I thought I was going to be a physical therapist ... that was about 5 potential careers ago)



Lol yes! I didn't even have to think about the question. But of course definitely a dream job as I have zero qualifications for it. But how fun to be around your fav team on a daily basis and be totally _hands _on with them also, lol.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> When you get your dream job, any chance you can hook me up with some free tickets?



Ahhh...You're on to my ulterior motive of being a zamboni driver!


----------



## FFigawi

SunDial said:


> That is nuts and I probably would like to try that once.



I had a chance to go down that path many years ago. Not regretting my choice, but I do sometimes wonder where I'd be now.


----------



## roxymama

PCFriar80 said:


> Ahhh...You're on to my ulterior motive of being a zamboni driver!


Brag time.  I'm a season ticket holder to the Chicago blackhawks and they let me onto the zamboni once.


----------



## SunDial

Ariel484 said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: Some kind of merchandise/runDisney/food blogger for Disney, in which I could basically hang out at the parks as much as I wanted and then write about it.





roxymama said:


> Are you hiring a sidekick?  I could show everyone all of the lovely bedside lamps?





Ariel484 said:


> Currently taking applications, yes. I require 3 references. Application fee is 5 Mickey premium bars.



Y'all are going to need a photographer to capture all of your pics.  

About 2 1/2 years ago I went up to Disney for an interview for an seasonal  ESPN Game Day photographer spot.   A mix up on their end thought I was there for a part time position.  Had a good interview though.   Already have a full and a part-time job.  I would love to work at Disney during the weekends.  

For a Disney dream job would be a photo pass photographer.   I would love to set up every guest with the magic shots.  Only a handful of photographers actually take the time to get them set up.


----------



## ywgckp

Ariel484 said:


> Currently taking applications, yes. I require 3 references. Application fee is 5 Mickey premium bars.



Count me in too  Sounds fair.  

If all the blogger jobs are taken...  I love my current job, and can't imagine doing anything else.  I would love to work part time though and spend the rest of my time traveling with my family, or take a year off or something similar.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: doing things for little old widder (if you're from the south!) ladies that they don't have someone to do for them.

Things like fixing broken knick-knacks (I'm an expert!), cutting the grass, burying small pets, cleaning out the gutters, changing windshield wipers, pumping up low tires... You get the idea; just simple stuff that needs to be done, but they can't do.

I do this now for my mom and MIL and I see how much joy it brings them, so I want to expand.

Oh yeah, and it needs to pay $200,000 a year to fund my running and LEGO addictions!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I currently have my dream job, that is, among dream jobs for which I am actually qualified. I love what I do.

In the spirit of the thread, my dream job which would not be tied to actual ability - head football coach for Alabama.


----------



## GollyGadget

Fell a little behind here... Still transitioning to a new job and away from an old one. Plus, it's midterm time so I have a big group project and an exam within a few days of each other. The good news is I haven't slacked on my training. 

As I mentioned before, I'm trying to be more consistent with my running. Part of this includes actually tracking my monthly mileage so that I can set goals in the future. Yep, that's right, I've been running for 8 years and never tracked. I'm proud to say I reached 41 miles in February. A vast improvement over the 3 I had in December!

My thoughts on DST: it's about time we stop this nonsense! I'm an evening runner through the week but I greatly prefer the extra daylight in the morning. It's just easier to wake up and the easier I wake up, the sooner I can get through my day and on to my run.

Despite my best efforts, I'm the only runner at home besides my dog. She's a very responsible runner and always stretches first. My husband ran some 5-10ks when we were dating and I'm pretty sure it was just to impress me/spend more time together. He'll still run some shorter races as long as he doesn't have to wake up too early and there's beer at the end. He is a great cheerleader though and I really appreciate seeing him along the race course. 

My dream job is to be a travel agent or really anything that would pay me to travel the world and experience new things. Until I figure that out, I'll have to continue my day job to fund my own travels.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I would also love to get paid to travel - I'll write, take pictures, whatever. I've also thought it would be cool to be a yoga retreat instructor somewhere tropical, where I could hike & surf in my spare time.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your dream job?



I want to be the next Jimmy Buffett.  As a bit of a funny aside, my wife and I were talking and dreaming about retirement a couple years back and had said how great it would be to buy an RV and follow Jimmy around on his tours as professional Parrotheads.  That dream died as soon as we remembered that he is 70 years old and not likely to still be touring in his 90's 

Fins Up Phriends!


----------



## The Expert

I'm lucky enough to HAVE one of my dream jobs: marketing and outreach for an animal welfare nonprofit! 

Beyond that, I have several dream jobs, and the answer kind of depends on when you ask me:
- Jim Cantore (like @LSUlakes)
- professional wildlife photographer
- travel writer/blogger
- Haunted Mansion cast member or AK Safari driver at WDW
- bush pilot in Alaska


----------



## pixarmom

Dream job:  The one I have, with a bit of a change that I'm hoping will work out in the next few months.  I also love what I do, can't imagine any other kind of work and don't plan to ever retire.


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQOTD
So my dream job sounds a lot less interesting than man of these, but is very similar to DopeyBadgers.  I'd really like to combine my interests in Analytics and Disney.  I'd love to work in the parks marketing dept doing analyzing there cross channel data and seeing what things could be inferred from the MyDisneyExperience/Magic Band data.   Ideally I'd like to do that out of Orlando or Celebration, but I think their recent hiring in that space has been in Anaheim. 

I'm pretty far away from that at the moment as my wife has no desire to move away from NC in the next 7 or 8 years.  I'm working on my MBA and concentrating on Stats/Analytics classes so hopefully when she's ready to move I'll be in a position to make it happen.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  Travel show host.  I love Disney and I'm sure I'd do a number of shows featuring the parks, cruises etc., but I'd like to do shows all around the world, perhaps at least part of the time focusing on family travel, getting out of families' comfort zones so kids really see the world.


----------



## SarahDisney

I love the fact that we have so many people who already have their dream job. It really is cool to see people who truly love what they do.
I also love that we have so many people with Disney-related dream jobs ... but that's actually not at all surprising


----------



## Sailormoon2

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> 54 bucks for a 10K and a zillion questions, including my ethnicity and where I bank.


 This sounds really invasive!

As far as dream jobs go...add me to the list of people who would like to get paid to travel, and BLOG about it!! Or professionally plan others Disney Vacations. I LOVE planning!!!


----------



## Jules76126

ATTFQOFD: My dream job would actually be to work as a college history professor. I would be able to pass my love of learning onto the next generation while also getting to travel for conferences and research. I haven’t totally ruled this out yet, but the PhD process is very daunting (already have my MA), especially when you have bills to pay in live expensive Boston. But we shall see what the future holds.


----------



## croach

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I want to be the next Jimmy Buffett.  As a bit of a funny aside, my wife and I were talking and dreaming about retirement a couple years back and had said how great it would be to buy an RV and follow Jimmy around on his tours as professional Parrotheads.  That dream died as soon as we remembered that he is 70 years old and not likely to still be touring in his 90's
> 
> Fins Up Phriends!



Maybe you can move to the Jimmy Buffett inspired retirement community. And don't count on him not touring into his 90's. I'm sure people would still come see him. 

http://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/margaritaville-themed-retirement-community-florida


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: remember that woman named Samantha on the travel channel?? Her job!

Or Rick Steves from PBS.

I guess I see a travel theme here!

Another idea would be a landscape designer who specialies in edible landscapes. I love gardening and vegetable gardening - so combine the 2!


----------



## Chaitali

Like someone said earlier, I think it would be fun to be a photo pass photographer at Disney.  In non-Disney options, having an used book store in an exotic beach town somewhere


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I regret not becoming a teacher and would love to teach middle school math. I think I heard too many times how underpaid teachers are, so I chose a different path in college. I really do love my job now though, but still think about teaching. 

I would also love to work at Disney- my degree is in economics, so let me help you make even more $, dear Disney.


----------



## LSUlakes

BuckeyeBama said:


> I currently have my dream job, that is, among dream jobs for which I am actually qualified. I love what I do.
> 
> In the spirit of the thread, my dream job which would not be tied to actual ability - head football coach for Alabama.


As a LSU fan I approve of you taking over the tide. Lol


----------



## Ariel484

@GollyGadget love your pup!!


----------



## tigger536

LSUlakes said:


> Got it! If I remember correctly you, recently added a few races within the last few weeks and I just wanted to double check that this was a new race and not something I messed up and have in a different month... Best of luck this weekend and have fun!



New! I had't signed up when I did your original list! And thanks!  Last ditch PTRR proof of time.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

tigger536 said:


> New! I had't signed up when I did your original list! And thanks! Last ditch PTRR proof of time.



CRR 10K, right? If its not too late, switch to the 5K. Not sure that the 'new' (it used to be point to point and downhill!) 10K course is as downhill as the 5K. I set a modern day PR there a year ago.

Oh, and you get to the free beer and rice and beans earlier!

Have a good race! Looks like perfect 5K/10K weather.


----------



## tigger536

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> CRR 10K, right? If its not too late, switch to the 5K. Not sure that the 'new' (it used to be point to point and downhill!) 10K course is as downhill as the 5K. I set a modern day PR there a year ago.
> 
> Oh, and you get to the free beer and rice and beans earlier!
> 
> Have a good race! Looks like perfect 5K/10K weather.




It does look like great weather! The beer sold me on this one haha. 

Thanks! Yes I thought about going down to 5K, but if it works out this one could pull double duty as my Disney PoT too.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

croach said:


> Maybe you can move to the Jimmy Buffett inspired retirement community. And don't count on him not touring into his 90's. I'm sure people would still come see him.
> 
> http://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/margaritaville-themed-retirement-community-florida



Sounds good to me...I'm always open to some Changes in Latitude


----------



## asheleycs

DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> Combine my three big passions: running, research, and helping others reach their goals.  I'd open a research based running gym that was of minimal cost to the consumer.  Provide elite level services like VO2max testing, LT testing, or environmental controlled training conditions in exchange for access to the persons data collected during training runs.  This would enable the consumer to have access to these services at a minimal cost but would also allow me access to a huge pool of data to do research on to try to develop new scientific based running research.  The people would have free access to their data as well and could have consultations about what the data means.  So many other layers to this gym as well with multiple tracks, indoor environmental running, an outdoor course that melts snow off of it and has quick water bottle refilling stations, a zwift like training treadmill room so that you could have social running groups with people miles away but less constrained than a standard treadmill, etc.  Of course this is a dream job because it would require a lot more money than I have.



You know, we can write a grant for something like this.


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> Since you would have an endless supply of money at this point can you set up shop in Orlando area?  Since all of us will likely be relocating there (or at least buying up vacation homes since we all will be endlessly wealthy as well.)





Right now, it would be across the street from where I live.  I'd want to be there all the time!



asheleycs said:


> You know, we can write a grant for something like this.


----------



## whaler8

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I want to be the next Jimmy Buffett. As a bit of a funny aside, my wife and I were talking and dreaming about retirement a couple years back and had said how great it would be to buy an RV and follow Jimmy around on his tours as professional Parrotheads. That dream died as soon as we remembered that he is 70 years old and not likely to still be touring in his 90's
> 
> Fins Up Phriends!



This post reminded me of one of my other hobbies that I could do as a "job", going to concerts. I love Buffet as mentioned by CheapRunnerMike but I am also what you call a "RedHead" who follows Sammy Hagar. Anyone else out there? I have seen him many times solo and with Van Halen. He too is….maturing, and will be 70 this year so long term employment as a RedHead may not be obtainable. Here is a buddy of mine and my friend Sammy (in Yellow) on stage during one of his shows from about 14 years ago. Bucket list moment…check. (I'm in the Red shirt). Hopefully the picture gets in here….





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PCFriar80

roxymama said:


> Brag time.  I'm a season ticket holder to the Chicago blackhawks and they let me onto the zamboni once.



n*ICE*!


----------



## roxymama

I've thought about it and I'd like to submit a Plan B if the hosting the now-cancelled Great Hotels show doesn't pan out.
I'd like to retire to the little beach town in Michigan that we visit once a year and run the kitchen gadget store that has a little in house cooking school.  Now that would be nice!  Especially since its across the street from both the beach and a little coffee/chocolate shop.  Although I guess that wouldn't be retiring.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

whaler8 said:


> This post reminded me of one of my other hobbies that I could do as a "job", going to concerts. I love Buffet as mentioned by CheapRunnerMike but I am also what you call a "RedHead" who follows Sammy Hagar. Anyone else out there? I have seen him many times solo and with Van Halen. He too is….maturing, and will be 70 this year so long term employment as a RedHead may not be obtainable. Here is a buddy of mine and my friend Sammy (in Yellow) on stage during one of his shows from about 14 years ago. Bucket list moment…check. (I'm in the Red shirt). Hopefully the picture gets in here….
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223430



That is awesome, I love it!  I can only imagine that you guys are letting out a mean "Fifty Fiiiiiiiive!" in that picture


----------



## Slogger

sourire said:


> @Slogger It is fantastic!!!! You should sign up this year! The hubs and I split the race as a relay in 2015, and then did the whole thing in 2016. Lots of hills, but lovely course through HersheyPark, the local streets, and through Milton Hershey School in the fall. Crowd support is great, esp thru the school area. The kids are out for miles - signs, high fives, music! Plus, each race reg gets 2 tix to the park (plus a nice long sleeve shirt, medal, and lunchbag). You can only use the tix thru end of October, but that's still a nice perk! About the chocolate: they do give out mini Hershey bars around mile 11ish, if I remember correctly, and I took some extra for my pocket for later! The cookie in the lunchbox at race's end was oatmeal though! The husband was not pleased. It went something like, "It's Hershey, why isn't it a chocolate chip cookie?" (This conversation happened in both 2015 and 2016.) He still can't get over the oatmeal cookie. First world problems!



That sounds AWESOME.   We may try the 10k this Spring if we can get the kids to do it but the Half Marathon is the one I really want to do. Thanks!



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> .......................
> 
> It's never bothered me before. Maybe its because Disney registration was earlier this year and I just dropped $600 on Dopey.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just getting old and grumpy.



I've felt that way too when you get asked too many questions.  Does that mean you will change your name to "Old and Grumpy Guy" now?!!



CheapRunnerMike said:


> I want to be the next Jimmy Buffett.  As a bit of a funny aside, my wife and I were talking and dreaming about retirement a couple years back and had said how great it would be to buy an RV and follow Jimmy around on his tours as professional Parrotheads.  That dream died as soon as we remembered that he is 70 years old and not likely to still be touring in his 90's
> 
> Fins Up Phriends!


  My daughter is a  "Parakeet" because we dragged her to shows and played his music all the time.  She knows all the songs.

I'm not sure we thought he would make it this long, so there's  a good chance he may keep on touring for a long time!!


----------



## Disney at Heart

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Just registered for the Peachtree Road Race. This will be my 31st PRR in a row.


Just signed up for my fourth. I got a late start in life. 



tigger536 said:


> Last ditch PTRR proof of time.


Used my Peach Jam half for POT for Peachtree. Believe it or not, it was faster per mile than any 10K I have run! Went ahead and signed up for Triple Peach. See the theme going here? It's an Atlanta-thang!


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your dream job?



Lottery winner.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-Dream jobs?   That's hard to narrow down.    How about:

Cruise ship captain
Disney train engineer
Dog friendly Brewpub owner/operator
Puppy Photographer

and the only realistic one.....beer vendor guy for Washington Nationals and Washington Redskins games!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At some point or another it's going to happen to all of us. Forgetting to start our GPS watch! Have you done it before? How far into your run before you realized you forgot to hit start? Did you count the miles and manually input them into your tracking method or restart the run?



I may have, but I would have to back.  I don't really care about the miles, necessarily, but I have to have my interval timer.  I don't just run until I'm tired.  I have very regimented intervals.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?



I don't know, but I love it!  The brighter the better!



LSUlakes said:


> Folks at WDW this week and last, something tells me you should see a large amount of people from Louisiana. You will probably be able to determine this by the LSU hats or Mardi Gras (clothing/beads/ect). I have a lot of friends on Facebook their now, and I am very jealous of them. So, of course I start playing the game of when should I go again after the baby is born. Im think once he/she is a year and half which would be around February - April period. DD still wont be in official school so missing isnt that big of a deal. Presidents Day is February 18, Mardi Gras is March 5, Easter April 21, in 2019. Suggestion on best time in that 3 month span or should I wait to May?



Definitely!  I was at MK and Epcot on Fat Tuesday.  It was like the entire state of Louisiana emptied in to WDW. lol



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?



Just me!  I do have a couple of second cousins that run and my best friend is a runner, but that's a close as it gets.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your dream job?



Something where I could travel wherever I wanted and get paid for it and/or visit Disney parks whenever I want.


ETA:  Just got back from doing the 5K and 10K at PHM weekend.  I think I may be back, y'all!  I've already pre-registered for all three races in 2018, and for the first time it seems like it might be possible.


----------



## Miranda

I'm going to give run group a try tomorrow... hopefully my hip/leg will hold up!  I need to test things out because I have a 5K race a week from tomorrow.  I had a great run a week and a half ago, but then got achy again afterwards and haven't run since then, only gone to yoga 4x and gotten that deep tissue massage on Tuesday.  I'm not going to run as far as the rest of the group.  Last time I ran on Saturday we did a 5 mile loop. I'll cut back to the bagel place we meet at early and it will be about 3.7, I think.  Although it's going to be so cold tomorrow that maybe no one will run as long.  This is crazy weather we are having.  I went to yoga on Wednesday night and we had the studio windows open and when I left the studio at 8:45 PM, it was still in the 50's. It was in the 70's during the day!  This is NH so those are highly unusual temps for March 1st.  Now today it barely got above 20, and tomorrow morning it's going to be in the single digits in the morning with windchill below 0.

My sleep has been absolute crap for weeks now because I can only sleep on one side and I can only sleep so long on that side, so I wake up at like 2-3 AM and need to lie on my back for a while and wiggle my legs and hips around and take the pressure off the one side I can sleep on until I can lie back on that side, and I end up browsing the web on my iPad while I'm doing that, then I'm wide awake forever (because I always end up obsessing about every sensation in my bum hip and end up doing things like obsessively googling for massage therapists, or last night it was sports medicine doctors).

Thanks @cavepig for the suggestion of putting the blanket at my back!  I have done that the last 2 nights and it has kept me from rolling over in my sleep and landing on the bad side for long stretches.  It does sound like a similar issue as you. I also have struggled with what was probably piriformis syndrome or something similar on that side.  Last year my butt did not give me too many problems, but in 2015, the first year I was back to running and training for my first halfs, after every single long run, I had an issue in that left glute that I thought was tendonitis or something. After my run, I would stiffen up and basically I would have problems moving/lifting that leg while walking for the next day or so because of pain right where the butt meets the back of the thigh.  I know my glutes and hips and core are so so weak and inflexible, so I'm hoping with my renewed dedication to yoga and trying to take up the IronStrength program to get some strength training in that I will be able to turn things around.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  My dream job growing up was to be a park ranger.  I was able to do this for 7 years before minimal pay and poor job security drove me in a different direction.  But I will always treasure my time living and working in the redwoods and I hope to return to them in retirement as a park volunteer.  Be careful or I will lull everyone to sleep with my "ranger stories" as my kids often say!


----------



## Disney at Heart

ATTQOTD: I thought I had my dream job for over thirty years-teaching high school English. It was really exciting to see children come in as ninth graders and to see young adults leave at graduation. Then I retired and found out that the true dream job is retirement. I could do whatever I wanted to do, even start a running program, and the checks (albeit smaller) kept coming! 

At Disney, I would really like to be the man whose name I forgot at GF who carries the brides' trains and helps everyone in and out of the limousines. Or Yeehaw Bob! (Okay, those are people, not jobs, but they make me so happy!)


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (yesterday): I have a few dream jobs...one is to be on a travel show, one is to be Joanna and Chip Gaines (Fixer Upper on HGTV), and the final one is to open a rescue for dogs/cats. If I could adopt every animal I see on Facebook or those sad commercials, I would!


----------



## CherieFran

Catching up from vacation



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.



101.1 miles for February - Peak of marathon training + start of taper.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *In less than two weeks we will have a time change with Daylight Savings time. Who is looking forward to a little more sunlight in the afternoon to run? Who prefers it the other way?



I hate, hate, hate losing that hour. I love my sleep. It doesn't impact my runnings schedule too much, but I will enjoy being able to walk my dog after work in the light instead of the dark.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?



My dog loves to run. Unfortunately, he's much better at running in circles than a straight line, so he doesn't get to run with me. He'd definitely be faster over a short distance, though! 



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your dream job?



I think being a cake decorator would be super fun if I were more artistic than I am.


----------



## pixarmom

Quick race report!  Snowball 5K this morning. 

The good:  Very small race (140, I think) and easy to stay warm in the car near the start.  Cookie, resort spa bath gel and resort spa coupon in the goodie bag. Great course with some slight inclines to make things interesting but no significant hills.  Friendly runners.

The not-so-good:  Shirt design is cute, but boo to cotton.  As for the cold, my feet froze immediately, I literally could not feel them hit the ground and I was worried about falling.  Also, had difficulty maintaining my normal breathing pattern because of the wind at the start and nerves at the end.  Nerves probably a combination of thinking I might PR and worrying about not feeling my feet.  I need to work on nerves for 5Ks and the end of half marathons.  Suggestions appreciated!

Overall:  A PR at 24:22 with a 7:51 pace.  Yay!  Love this race, highly recommend it to our midwest group here and will definitely run it again!


----------



## DopeyBadger

pixarmom said:


> Overall: A PR at 24:22 with a 7:51 pace. Yay! Love this race, highly recommend it to our midwest group here and will definitely run it again!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Just earned this guy!!! It was -30 Celcius with the Wind and we ran 4 loops of the course, so half the course was directly into the wind!!! This was a huge mental preparation race for my Ful Marathon in May. Finishing time of 2:05 so pretty happy with that, despite the conditions.


----------



## Wendy98

CheapRunnerMike said:


> oooh pretty bike...you need to do something about those pedals though!



Agreed!  After I figured out which bike I wanted, DH bought it for me for my big milestone birthday (I am slow to make big purchases for myself).  He got those pedals because he had no idea what I would want.  I have never changed them out yet--give me some ideas.  I am a scaredy cat on my bike and need to get over my clip in fear.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your dream job?



My dream job would combine my love of craft beer and running.  Beer taster and runner?


----------



## Wendy98

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Just registered for the Peachtree Road Race. This will be my 31st PRR in a row.
> 
> For some reason, the registration process made me sad/annoyed. 54 bucks for a 10K and a zillion questions, including my ethnicity and where I bank.
> 
> It's never bothered me before. Maybe its because Disney registration was earlier this year and I just dropped $600 on Dopey.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just getting old and grumpy.



That sounds steep.  I remembered paying $38 and a small online fee last year.  I had to take a DNS for the first time ever in any race last year because I was injured.  I was allowed to defer to this year but will probably skip it.  We normally would stay with family for the race but that is not an option anymore.  I can't justify travel expenses for a 10k.  I've done it twice before and I loved Peachtree.  The first half is awesome with the downhill.


----------



## pixarmom

Wendy98 said:


> Agreed!  After I figured out which bike I wanted, DH bought it for me for my big milestone birthday (I am slow to make big purchases for myself).  He got those pedals because he had no idea what I would want.  I have never changed them out yet--give me some ideas.  I am a scaredy cat on my bike and need to get over my clip in fear.



Me too.  Love my very basic trek lexa and our local bike store conducted what seemed to be a very extensive fitting/adjusting, etc when I purchased it in 2015.  But was just too chicken to add clips!  Even if I don't fall, I can see clips costing me a ton of time in transition!


----------



## sourire

Slogger said:


> That sounds AWESOME.   We may try the 10k this Spring if we can get the kids to do it but the Half Marathon is the one I really want to do. Thanks!



Ooh the 10k is great too!! The course is basically all through the park!


----------



## camaker

Does anyone use Clif Gels for fueling?  I thought I liked them at one point, but now can't take the consistency. I've got half a dozen or so that I won't be using and I hate to just throw them away. I've got chocolate, chocolate cherry and citrus. Drop me a PM if you could use them.


----------



## Miranda

My run today went ok!

It was super cold, 9F with wind chill below 0... seriously miserable running weather.  My breathing was SO BAD between a week and a half off of all cardio and the cold air taking my breath away, but I managed to hop aboard the struggle bus for 3.5 miles.  Slightly discouraged about all the walk breaks because I felt so good just a week and a half ago!  But I'll get back there I guess.  My back and hip/butt were fine during the run, it always has been, it's been post-run that things started to go downhill.  My back seems ok, and my hip/butt are sore, but not overwhelmingly so.


----------



## DOOM1001

Did the Orlando Best Damn Race half today high of 72 low of 52 and plenty of sunshine,basically finished with a perfectly average half time for me and considering I think I've run once since the Miami half in late January I'm pretty satisfied with my time.The Miami marathon was wet and raining and I ended up with a horrible cold that I could probably say is still not 100% gone,I was well enough to do this race but that cold I got was pretty epic.I had been looking for some sort of races in the summer months and I just learned Best Damn Race has a 5K in June called the Leftover 5K that's only like $9 as for race shirts and medals you get to pick a leftover one from one of their other races.Weird concept but for $9 and in low race available June I might just sign up.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Wendy98 said:


> I can't justify travel expenses for a 10k.



My rule of thumb is that 1-way travel times should not exceed expected finish time (rounding up). Travel 30 minutes for a 5K, 1 hour for a 10K, 2 hours for a half, 4 hours for a full.

Not sure yet what this comes out to for a Dopey, but I think I am within tolerances.

On another note: at this point, the streak owns me, not the other way around. Just no way I can *not *register for PRR.


----------



## McNs

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My rule of thumb is that 1-way travel times should not exceed expected finish time (rounding up). Travel 30 minutes for a 5K, 1 hour for a 10K, 2 hours for a half, 4 hours for a full.
> 
> Not sure yet what this comes out to for a Dopey, but I think I am within tolerances.
> 
> On another note: at this point, the streak owns me, not the other way around. Just no way I can *not *register for PRR.


I make that 7.5 hours for Dopey - still waaaaay below the 20 odd hours from NZ to Orlando....


----------



## preciouspups

Is anyone else up pacing the floors because they are having cramps in their calf?


----------



## FFigawi

Wendy98 said:


> Agreed!  After I figured out which bike I wanted, DH bought it for me for my big milestone birthday (I am slow to make big purchases for myself).  He got those pedals because he had no idea what I would want.  I have never changed them out yet--give me some ideas.  I am a scaredy cat on my bike and need to get over my clip in fear.



I like my Speedplay pedals. They're a bit trickier than other pedals at first, but once you get used to clipping in, they're great. Unlike most other pedals which keep your foot locked in one rigid position, Speedplays have float allowing your foot to rotate side to side slightly, easing pressure on your knees. 

http://www.speedplay.com


----------



## Wendy98

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My rule of thumb is that 1-way travel times should not exceed expected finish time (rounding up). Travel 30 minutes for a 5K, 1 hour for a 10K, 2 hours for a half, 4 hours for a full.
> 
> Not sure yet what this comes out to for a Dopey, but I think I am within tolerances.
> 
> On another note: at this point, the streak owns me, not the other way around. Just no way I can *not *register for PRR.



Definitely can't give up the streak.  Ninety years old with a walker, you better be doing Peachtree!


----------



## ywgckp

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My rule of thumb is that 1-way travel times should not exceed expected finish time (rounding up). Travel 30 minutes for a 5K, 1 hour for a 10K, 2 hours for a half, 4 hours for a full.
> 
> Not sure yet what this comes out to for a Dopey, but I think I am within tolerances.
> 
> On another note: at this point, the streak owns me, not the other way around. Just no way I can *not *register for PRR.





McNs said:


> I make that 7.5 hours for Dopey - still waaaaay below the 20 odd hours from NZ to Orlando....



I don't think the regular rules apply if you're flying from another country...  At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## FFigawi

ywgckp said:


> I don't think the regular rules apply if you're flying from another country...  At least that's what I tell myself.



Agreed, though if we didn't have family in Florida, I'm not sure I would have made the 30-hour trip back to Orlando from Erbil. Now that we're in Dubai, the direct flight on Emirates is nice to have.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Wendy98 said:


> Agreed!  After I figured out which bike I wanted, DH bought it for me for my big milestone birthday (I am slow to make big purchases for myself).  He got those pedals because he had no idea what I would want.  I have never changed them out yet--give me some ideas.  I am a scaredy cat on my bike and need to gete comf over my clip in fear.



I use Look pedals, the traditional 3-hole cleat.  Mine are the red ones so similar to @FFigawi and his Speedplays there is some float, which I like.  My wife uses SPD (Shimano) pedals and the advantage to them is that it is the same cleat that is used on most spin bikes at the gym so you can use your bike shoes there as well.  Bottom line is that it will take a couple of rides to get used to clipless pedals but once you are comfortable with them you will wonder why it took you so long to get them.  Oh, and then you'll fall over while waiting at a stop light


----------



## FFigawi

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Oh, and then you'll fall over while waiting at a stop light



Or when waiting for your special needs bag.


----------



## DVCFan1994

My husband loves his speedplay pedals, and I think they're more forgiving when trying to get used to clipping in and out than my spd pedals.  But I stick with SPD because I take 1-2 spin classes a week, and don't want to have two sets of shoes. 

As for learning to clip in, I had a hard time at first, two falls with my husband watching me, he couldn't figure out what my problem was, turned out the clip tension was too tight.  Once he loosened it I was good.  Much smoother ride clipped in!


----------



## roxymama

Signs you spend more time on the running threads than other disboard threads...your brain gets confused when you see HM casually thrown into people's plans and all you think is "half marathon" 

Does make me excited that I'm planning to get the HM new balance shoes cause now they have a double meaning.

Mind blown


----------



## gjramsey

The Woodlands marathon was yesterday, and a number of friends I run with ran the race to BQ or lower their BQ times. Unfortunately, the lead motorcycle and bicycle missed a turn on the course in the first mile, and cut the course short by .8 mile.  The mgmt. of the race is going to work with BAA to see what can be done, but I imagine the race will not count for BQ times.


----------



## BikeFan

pixarmom said:


> Quick race report!  Snowball 5K this morning.
> 
> The good:  Very small race (140, I think) and easy to stay warm in the car near the start.  Cookie, resort spa bath gel and resort spa coupon in the goodie bag. Great course with some slight inclines to make things interesting but no significant hills.  Friendly runners.
> 
> The not-so-good:  Shirt design is cute, but boo to cotton.  As for the cold, my feet froze immediately, I literally could not feel them hit the ground and I was worried about falling.  Also, had difficulty maintaining my normal breathing pattern because of the wind at the start and nerves at the end.  Nerves probably a combination of thinking I might PR and worrying about not feeling my feet.  I need to work on nerves for 5Ks and the end of half marathons.  Suggestions appreciated!
> 
> Overall:  A PR at 24:22 with a 7:51 pace.  Yay!  Love this race, highly recommend it to our midwest group here and will definitely run it again!



Congratulations on your PR, and on such a cold day!  As for pre-race nerves, I've got nothing for you but some empathy, since you're certainly not alone!  I just mutter to myself "trust the training" as I'm waiting for the gun to go off.  Even Alberto Salazar said: "I had as many doubts as anyone else. Standing on the starting line, we're all cowards."


----------



## Slogger

Well.....the Reston 10 miler was a "no-go" for me this morning.    Never actually registered but was going to get there early to register on site.
Mrs. Slogger put her foot down and refused to let me go...it was 18 degrees this morning and I am under doctor's orders to try and take it easy for a few more days.   So I don't have a report but did end up running at our local park later today and getting in my miles.  

Also got an email to try a ShamRuck run...has anyone done this?   You put on a 20 pound rucksack full of canned foods and run 2 miles with craft beer stops instead of water stops and then a big craft beer party at the end.   Sounds like fun.


----------



## FFigawi

gjramsey said:


> The Woodlands marathon was yesterday, and a number of friends I run with ran the race to BQ or lower their BQ times. Unfortunately, the lead motorcycle and bicycle missed a turn on the course in the first mile, and cut the course short by .8 mile.  The mgmt. of the race is going to work with BAA to see what can be done, but I imagine the race will not count for BQ times.



My friends posted about that too. It sucks, but I hope Boston doesn't count it. Doing so will open a huge can of worms.


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD (Friday):* National Geographic Photojournalist


----------



## gjramsey

FFigawi said:


> My friends posted about that too. It sucks, but I hope Boston doesn't count it. Doing so will open a huge can of worms.



I agree with that.  I also don't believe you can arbitrarily adjust times up to a 26.2, because you have no idea of the pace a runner was doing towards the finish.

I have a feeling this will really hurt the Woodlands marathon next year


----------



## pixarmom

BikeFan said:


> Congratulations on your PR, and on such a cold day!  As for pre-race nerves, I've got nothing for you but some empathy, since you're certainly not alone!  I just mutter to myself "trust the training" as I'm waiting for the gun to go off.  Even Alberto Salazar said: "I had as many doubts as anyone else. Standing on the starting line, we're all cowards."



Thank you!!!  I really appreciate both the empathy and the mantra - will definitely use those words next time when my heart rate starts to increase!


----------



## Wendy98

Got my long run in today, 20 miles @ 7:02 pace.  I took it a little conservatively.  It was pretty warm out and again, I had to wait until back at my car for water.  This was a huge change from my run yesterday morning in the snow and slush!  I think my shoes were still a little damp.


----------



## jele30

Dream Job: Working for HGTV.  Fixer Upper, Flip or Flop, etc.  I just love it and think it would be so cool to be one of the designers or be part of it all.  

We flew back yesterday from Disney after a long trip following the Princess Weekend.  My husband, daughter, and I did the 5k.  I did the 10k on Saturday.  It was a neat experience on the 5k, just an overall fun time with the family.  It was a bit early for my daughter (she's nine) so she didn't really enjoy the stuff leading up to the run, but once we got going she seemed to enjoy it.  We didn't stop for any characters.  We had planned to, but once we got going we just wanted to keep going.  The 10k was a bit different for me.  There was a lot of bottlenecks and I spent a lot of energy trying to get past big groups.  At the first water stop many stopped dead center in the middle of the path.  I tried to keep in mind that for many it was the first race that they had ever done and it was all about the fun, but honestly I couldn't help feeling annoyed.  The highlight was at the start.  They did multiple starts within the corrals so I ended up being right behind the start.  For the first time in years it was nice to have that "Wow, I'm in the lead feeling".  It was short lived as quickly caught the next group and also realized where my pace was at.  Overall, though it was fun and can see the appeal of this weekend.  Next year's event works with the school schedule so may do it again, but also considering one of the others.


----------



## FFigawi

gjramsey said:


> I agree with that.  I also don't believe you can arbitrarily adjust times up to a 26.2, because you have no idea of the pace a runner was doing towards the finish.
> 
> I have a feeling this will really hurt the Woodlands marathon next year



I think you're right, which is really too bad. It's normally a well-run race.


----------



## BikeFan

Slogger said:


> Well.....the Reston 10 miler was a "no-go" for me this morning.    Never actually registered but was going to get there early to register on site.
> Mrs. Slogger put her foot down and refused to let me go...it was 18 degrees this morning and I am under doctor's orders to try and take it easy for a few more days.   So I don't have a report but did end up running at our local park later today and getting in my miles.



A run-buddy did that race, and she confirmed it was COLD at the start, so you probably made the right call.  I'm about 15 miles south of that race, and it was low-20's at the start - definitely would've been a chilly run!  

Another race I've added to my schedule:

11 - BikeFan - RNR DC Half Marathon (1:35:00 / N/A)

My younger brother texted yesterday from Spain with news of his latest PR in the half - 1:31:45, which is dangerously close to my PR!  Suddenly, my motivation to break 1:30 just got a big boost!


----------



## Wendy98

Unless the weather looks like total crap, I have this next weekend:

12 - Wendy98 - Heart Mini Marathon Half Marathon (1:26)

I won this event last year.  Not sure what racing shape I am in because my Achilles still has its moments of being a jerk.  Also, I just never know who is going to show up on any given day.


----------



## LadyDi13

Slogger said:


> Well.....the Reston 10 miler was a "no-go" for me this morning.    Never actually registered but was going to get there early to register on site.
> Mrs. Slogger put her foot down and refused to let me go...it was 18 degrees this morning and I am under doctor's orders to try and take it easy for a few more days.   So I don't have a report but did end up running at our local park later today and getting in my miles.
> 
> Also got an email to try a ShamRuck run...has anyone done this?   You put on a 20 pound rucksack full of canned foods and run 2 miles with craft beer stops instead of water stops and then a big craft beer party at the end.   Sounds like fun.



I have a friend who was supposed to be doing that Reston 10-miler. When I took my dogs out I was hoping she had had dressed appropriately. I do not enjoy that course and certainly would never run it for proof of time, even though it is one of the rare 10 milers around here that fit my training plan.
With all of the craft breweries popping up around here there should be more beer runs!


----------



## cburnett11

gjramsey said:


> The Woodlands marathon was yesterday, and a number of friends I run with ran the race to BQ or lower their BQ times. Unfortunately, the lead motorcycle and bicycle missed a turn on the course in the first mile, and cut the course short by .8 mile. The mgmt. of the race is going to work with BAA to see what can be done, but I imagine the race will not count for BQ times.



It must've been a rough day for race management.  The fairly large and organized 5k that I ran on Saturday had a pretty big hiccup.  Apparently 944 feet was lost due to the police putting up a barricade Saturday morning according to an older race map.  I "PR'd" by 5 seconds, but I knew the course was short because of my GPS and because I wasn't putting forth PR effort.  Three finishers were under 14 minutes... LOL.  So the race results were re-released as a 2.93 with pace adjusted to that final distance.

For me, this was just a fun 5k.  I'm really sorry to hear that you, your friends, and plenty of others had this issue in a marathon.


----------



## Anisum

Thanks for everyone's bike advice. This weekend I went to the bike stores I hadn't been to yet and tried on all the bikes in my price point. I learned that I am wayyyyyyy more comfortable on a hybrid and since I'm not really competitive in the first place would go with one since for me the main downside would be not having drop bars if I grew to enjoy riding for longer. I ended up fitting best on Trek which I guess makes me the opposite of @DVCFan1994 since everyone I know has a Specialized. I was able to get a (Womens) Trek 7.3 FX (I think that's the order the letters go in) since it fit me best. It was last year's model so I got a nice discount on it and of course the bike shop fit it to me, etc. I can't wait for nice weather so I can ride it! Here's a (giant) pic that doesn't do it justice given how much it sparkles in the sun.


----------



## LSUlakes

pixarmom said:


> Quick race report!  Snowball 5K this morning.
> 
> The good:  Very small race (140, I think) and easy to stay warm in the car near the start.  Cookie, resort spa bath gel and resort spa coupon in the goodie bag. Great course with some slight inclines to make things interesting but no significant hills.  Friendly runners.
> 
> The not-so-good:  Shirt design is cute, but boo to cotton.  As for the cold, my feet froze immediately, I literally could not feel them hit the ground and I was worried about falling.  Also, had difficulty maintaining my normal breathing pattern because of the wind at the start and nerves at the end.  Nerves probably a combination of thinking I might PR and worrying about not feeling my feet.  I need to work on nerves for 5Ks and the end of half marathons.  Suggestions appreciated!
> 
> Overall:  A PR at 24:22 with a 7:51 pace.  Yay!  Love this race, highly recommend it to our midwest group here and will definitely run it again!



Congrats on the PR!!!



Wendy98 said:


> My dream job would combine my love of craft beer and running.  Beer taster and runner?



Professional Beer Mile runner!!!!



roxymama said:


> Signs you spend more time on the running threads than other disboard threads...your brain gets confused when you see HM casually thrown into people's plans and all you think is "half marathon"
> 
> Does make me excited that I'm planning to get the HM new balance shoes cause now they have a double meaning.
> 
> Mind blown



I think the Haunted Mansion needs a new name so this does not occur again. lol



gjramsey said:


> The Woodlands marathon was yesterday, and a number of friends I run with ran the race to BQ or lower their BQ times. Unfortunately, the lead motorcycle and bicycle missed a turn on the course in the first mile, and cut the course short by .8 mile.  The mgmt. of the race is going to work with BAA to see what can be done, but I imagine the race will not count for BQ times.



Seems like things like this seem to be happening a lot more these days, or maybe because of the internet we just hear about more. Either way, that stinks for all involved.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What type of activities do you do for cross training?

ATTQOTD: Not sure if it really counts, but on occasion I will do some easy weight lifting.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of activities do you do for cross training?



Ultimate Frisbee, Disc Golf and walking.  I know I "should" do more core-based training, but I just can't get into it.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Walking on off-days.  Try to lift weights once a week.  Do some planks a couple times a week.  I also know I "should" do more core work, but also tend to ignore it!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I'm introducing some strength stuff into my Wed nights at home.  It's still a WIP making it a routine.  I also have a LOT of walking in my life, because I love it but I never think of it as cross training.  Any reason to go on a walk or explore places I'm up for.  And chasing/lifting/dancing with my kiddo.

In the summer this year I'm taking for real adult swim lessons so I plan to make that a new habit since my kiddo will want to live at the pool.  One of my new years resolutions was to swim with my face in the water and not be a baby about it.


----------



## pixarmom

jele30 said:


> Next year's event works with the school schedule so may do it again, but also considering one of the others.



I absolutely love the timing of PHM - perfect for school schedules.  I so wish marathon weekend was in February!



BikeFan said:


> Another race I've added to my schedule:
> 
> 11 - BikeFan - RNR DC Half Marathon (1:35:00 / N/A)
> 
> My younger brother texted yesterday from Spain with news of his latest PR in the half - 1:31:45, which is dangerously close to my PR!  Suddenly, my motivation to break 1:30 just got a big boost!



My younger brother is still 6 minutes away from my half marathon PR, so I'm safe . . . for now!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of activities do you do for cross training?



Walking, mostly.
I'd like to eventually start doing some Pilates and/or Barre classes, but that's not in the cards right now. I do try to do the occasional YouTube video, but generally only short videos ... a longer class would probably be more beneficial.


----------



## pixarmom

roxymama said:


> I also have a LOT of walking in my life, because I love it but I never think of it as cross training.  Any reason to go on a walk or explore places I'm up for.  And chasing/lifting/dancing with my kiddo.



This definitely counts as cross training!


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: I have done strength training (weights) weekly with a trainer for the last seven years or so (well before I started running). I'm also starting to pick up yoga.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of activities do you do for cross training?



Swimming and biking!  Triathlon means you're always cross training


----------



## baxter24

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of activities do you do for cross training?



Does chasing around your kids all day count? Cross training is one of those things that I know I should do, but it just doesn't get done most of the time.


----------



## roxymama

baxter24 said:


> Does chasing around your kids all day count? Cross training is one of those things that I know I should do, but it just doesn't get done most of the time.



If you count it; I'll count it.  It certainly can get my heart rate up.


----------



## Wendy98

As we speak and I take a phone check break.  I usually do 70-80 miles.  I am DONE at 40 today.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: What is CT? 

I need to be way better than the occasional weights. I do walk, but I'm not sure that's different enough to count.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   Not really doing any crosstraining right now unless you count lifting all of those 5 oz flight glasses at the local microbrewery before deciding which pint I want.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Lifting and yoga (which is my current favorite physical activity - namaste!).



roxymama said:


> In the summer this year I'm taking for real adult swim lessons so I plan to make that a new habit since my kiddo will want to live at the pool.  One of my new years resolutions was to swim with my face in the water and not be a baby about it.


GOOD! Everyone needs to know how to swim! 

signed, a former lifeguard


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Wendy98 said:


> View attachment 223777 As we speak and I take a phone check break.  I usually do 70-80 miles.  I am DONE at 40 today.


You did 40 miles in 66 minutes??  Didn't realize Lance Armstrong took over your account


----------



## opusone

Wendy98 said:


> Agreed!  After I figured out which bike I wanted, DH bought it for me for my big milestone birthday (I am slow to make big purchases for myself).  He got those pedals because he had no idea what I would want.  I have never changed them out yet--give me some ideas.  I am a scaredy cat on my bike and need to get over my clip in fear.





FFigawi said:


> I like my Speedplay pedals. They're a bit trickier than other pedals at first, but once you get used to clipping in, they're great. Unlike most other pedals which keep your foot locked in one rigid position, Speedplays have float allowing your foot to rotate side to side slightly, easing pressure on your knees.
> 
> http://www.speedplay.com



I use Speedplay pedals as well and love them.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of activities do you do for cross training?



Platform tennis ("paddle"): not sure it's really good cross-training since it's quite hard on the muscles/joints, but it's fun.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I crosstrain with Power Lifting, which is a very odd focus for a distance runner, but I love the dichotomy of lifting heavy and running far!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD:  Yoga and RPM (Les Mills branded spin class).  I need to get back into some kind of strength training, either at home or getting back to BodyPump.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of activities do you do for cross training?


Weight lifting is the biggest thing. I like to stay in good physical condition and I am so used to lifting from football it just seems like a natural thing.


----------



## Ariel484

Speaking of today's QOTD - has anyone here tried OrangeTheory Fitness? They just opened a studio near me and I am curious...but I'm also afraid that I'll blow out my back since I know it's HIIT-type stuff.


----------



## Wendy98

CheapRunnerMike said:


> You did 40 miles in 66 minutes??  Didn't realize Lance Armstrong took over your account


Yea, me and Lance are one in the same.  No, I did 40 in 97 minutes.  I do the 1 hour spin class and then stay on the bike and do my own thing.  It does get a little boring but there is a nice window to look out.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of activities do you do for cross training?





CheapRunnerMike said:


> Swimming and biking!  Triathlon means you're always cross training



@CheapRunnerMike took my answer 



Wendy98 said:


> Yea, me and Lance are one in the same.  No, I did 40 in 97 minutes.  I do the 1 hour spin class and then stay on the bike and do my own thing.  It does get a little boring but there is a nice window to look out.



That's still close to 25mph. Impressive.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I've been doing some yoga and core exercises for my IT band issues. Need to be more consistent though. It is hit or miss, depending on my mood every evening. I wish I could work out in the morning but my home dynamics don't allow it.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I've been doing some yoga and core exercises for my IT band issues. Need to be more consistent though. It is hit or miss, depending on my mood every evening. I wish I could work out in the morning but my home dynamics don't allow it.



There's always time for gentle yoga in the morning to get your day started right. 

https://littlegreendot.com/this-10-minute-morning-routine-will-transform-your-day/#


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: weight training once a week, just trying to maintain. Incumbent stationary bike for 15 or 20 minutes a night. Walk 2-3 miles a day. Living in the country and doing 'chores'. In a way this is best, because its 'General Physical Preparation'. An example: on Sunday, I spent 4.5 hours clearing some overgrown woods. It included alternate rounds of chainsawing, moving debris, and swinging a mattock (a heavy pick-axe for you city-slickers!)

And lifting a cool one. This is the one that is likely to give me a repetitive motion injury.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Wendy98 said:


> Yea, me and Lance are one in the same.  No, I did 40 in 97 minutes.  I do the 1 hour spin class and then stay on the bike and do my own thing.  It does get a little boring but there is a nice window to look out.


Wow that's like 25mph...crazy fast for 100 minutes!  Your watts/kg has got to be through the roof...


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I'm doing a pretty easy core workout with light weight training two days a week and yoga 3 days a week.  Trying to be consistent at getting in a bike ride (on my trainer right now) one day per week.


----------



## PCFriar80

*ATQOTD:*
Biking, elliptical, golfing and mowing the lawn [seasonal].


----------



## LadyDi13

ATTQOTD: 
Right now we do a Body Sculpt (I think it is just an "unbranded" version of Body Pump), spin class at least twice a week, one combined with a pilates class and swim one or 2 times a week. We are mostly cross training right now although we usually get at least 2 runs in a week. Once our training cycle starts the first week of April we will have to drop something back just because there aren't enough hours in the day/week for everything. We are trying to be more well rounded (and less "round") once we get focused on a run schedule.


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of activities do you do for cross training?



I love doing barre classes. I noticed a huge difference when I was doing them consistently as my core was so much stronger and I was way more flexible. Now if only they were more affordable. Generally, I will do some walking, core work, and some weight training. I am not the best at cross training, but definitely making an effort to be more consistent.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I alternate between Body Beast (DVD weightlifting program), PiYo (yoga/pilates DVD), regular weightlifting and biking. I am going to try and swim more once it warms up since I live on a lake and I have heard that is a great cross-training exercise. I will also occasionally do some time on the stair stepper (machine of death).


----------



## Dis5150

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Living in the country and doing 'chores'.



Yep, 'chores' in the country are never done. This weekend we replaced half of our fence (the rest next weekend). So digging post holes, setting posts and stringing fence. That was a workout in itself.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I do yoga, walking, and I try to do at least 20 minutes of strength training twice a week, but I'm not very consistent with that.

I absolutely love to swim, but I can't afford a gym membership right now and our local high school's open pool hours never seem to work with my schedule. I would love to do a triathlon someday, but I don't have a bike...so someday when I can afford to buy a bike and a gym membership, then I'll join you triathletes.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I tend to mix up my crosstraining depending on how I'm feeling and whether I need more cardio or strength.  I do a strength class every Monday, then usually do 1-2 more strength workouts during the week.  I spin 1-2 times a week.  I do a HIIT class once a week.  I really want to get back in the pool, it's just so cold here right now the thought of swimming seems silly.  But probably will start going at least once a week.  What I need to get back to is some yoga.  I found it helped back in the fall when I was doing it.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Trying to get into a routine of at least one yoga class and one swim a week. Lately, on bad weather days, I have been hopping on the bike at the gym and then trying to do a short run on the treadmill after biking...boy has that taken some getting used to!  You triathletes are very inspiring! (I also just finished reading Chrissie Wellington's memoir, _A Life Without Limits_.) I am thinking of signing up for a sprint triathlon in the future (have been looking for one where the swim is in a pool - the open water sounds scary to the beginner over here). I don't own a bike as of yet, so I'm appreciating all of the discussions about bikes as well.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

ATTQOTD: I have been pretty inconsistent with the whole cross training thing, but that is one of my goals to improve on for 2017. I have done beachbody programs like PiYo and T25 and I plan on doing that on a regular basis starting today! When the paths and sidewalks aren't full of puddles from snowmelt I plan on doing some rollerblading too, I love it so I need to get out there more. I do have a gym membership but I am not a fan of going, I have it for bad weather to get my running in, and I should go and do weights and stuff too... but lets be honest, probably not going to happen anytime soon!


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: I do yoga, and some light free weights, etc (using some YouTube fitzness videos). In warmer weather, I also do lots of waking and yard work.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

sourire said:


> ATTQOTD: Trying to get into a routine of at least one yoga class and one swim a week. Lately, on bad weather days, I have been hopping on the bike at the gym and then trying to do a short run on the treadmill after biking...boy has that taken some getting used to!  You triathletes are very inspiring! (I also just finished reading Chrissie Wellington's memoir, _A Life Without Limits_.) I am thinking of signing up for a sprint triathlon in the future (have been looking for one where the swim is in a pool - the open water sounds scary to the beginner over here). I don't own a bike as of yet, so I'm appreciating all of the discussions about bikes as well.



Chrissie's book was amazing...that girl has had one pretty incredible life!  Good luck finding a race that works for you, triathlon is a lot of fun


----------



## tigger536

Disney at Heart said:


> Just signed up for my fourth. I got a late start in life.
> 
> 
> Used my Peach Jam half for POT for Peachtree. Believe it or not, it was faster per mile than any 10K I have run! Went ahead and signed up for Triple Peach. See the theme going here? It's an Atlanta-thang!




Yay! I am all signed up too! Triple Peach as well.  I used my Chattahoochee Road Race 10K time from this weekend! I beat my goal and came in at 59:04 (a 10K PR for me)!!


----------



## LSUlakes

tigger536 said:


> Yay! I am all signed up too! Triple Peach as well.  I used my Chattahoochee Road Race 10K time from this weekend! I beat my goal and came in at 59:04 (a 10K PR for me)!!



Congrats on the PR!!!!


----------



## roxymama

tigger536 said:


> Yay! I am all signed up too! Triple Peach as well.  I used my Chattahoochee Road Race 10K time from this weekend! I beat my goal and came in at 59:04 (a 10K PR for me)!!



Congrats on the PR!  I so badly want to get that elusive sub 60 min finish time


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: I have a deal with my husband, I do weightlifting with him and then he runs with me. I also got a stationary bike for my birthday and try to ride regularly. I used to swim instead of biking but it's not as convenient and I easily skipped swimming since people may be there which makes me turn into a ball of anxiety.


----------



## Wendy98

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Wow that's like 25mph...crazy fast for 100 minutes!  Your watts/kg has got to be through the roof...


That's the thing about indoor cycling...the hills are just make believe.  I can ease off the resistance whenever I want!  I usually crank the resistance pretty good, but I took it down a notch today.  My legs are spent from all the weekend running.


----------



## Baloo in MI

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of activities do you do for cross training?



ATTQOTD:
In the past month I introduced biking again as a cross training option.  I have also added some very, stress very, basic yoga to work on core and hips.  The hamstring issues I mentioned last week have garnered more attention than I had hoped. Several running friends are recommending some exercises and I am planning to be more disciplined about this.  The mileage will really begin picking up now so if I don't take this more seriously I think I will pay a price!


----------



## LSUlakes

Off Topic:

Has anyone seen the giraffe baby watch thing? How about the even better pregnant lady that puts a giraffe head on and just walks around her bedroom? I have no idea why its funny but it is. I hope its over soon though, because its getting to be all I see on my Facebook feed.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Off Topic:
> 
> Has anyone seen the giraffe baby watch thing? How about the even better pregnant lady that puts a giraffe head on and just walks around her bedroom? I have no idea why its funny but it is. I hope its over soon though, because its getting to be all I see on my Facebook feed.


Yes, that dang Giraffe has been all the talk for the last week. At this rate Marathon weekend 2018 will be here before she gives birth.


----------



## preciouspups

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of activities do you do for cross training?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Not sure if it really counts, but on occasion I will do some easy weight lifting.


Yoga twice a week, Pilates one or two times a week and lifting light weights twice a week. I tell my kid that my goal is to always be stronger than him so I can take him out if he gets out of line!



Jules76126 said:


> I love doing barre classes. I noticed a huge difference when I was doing them consistently as my core was so much stronger and I was way more flexible. Now if only they were more affordable. Generally, I will do some walking, core work, and some weight training. I am not the best at cross training, but definitely making an effort to be more consistent.


Love barre!  Unfortunately our YMCA has replaced them all with les mills classes. They were great for ankle and calf strengthening. 


LSUlakes said:


> Off Topic:
> 
> Has anyone seen the giraffe baby watch thing? How about the even better pregnant lady that puts a giraffe head on and just walks around her bedroom? I have no idea why its funny but it is. I hope its over soon though, because its getting to be all I see on my Facebook feed.


I'm obsessed with the giraffe. I really love watching her with her keepers because she is so sweet and wants love.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD: Love my P90X.


----------



## Disney at Heart

tigger536 said:


> Yay! I am all signed up too! Triple Peach as well.  I used my Chattahoochee Road Race 10K time from this weekend! I beat my goal and came in at 59:04 (a 10K PR for me)!!


 Congratulations on the PR!



roxymama said:


> Congrats on the PR!  I so badly want to get that elusive sub 60 min finish time


Me, too, roxymama. 10k PR is 1:00:13 from a couple of years ago. I can't seem to go under 60 min.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of activities do you do for cross training?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Not sure if it really counts, but on occasion I will do some easy weight lifting.



Yoga, weight training, elliptical, stationary bike, walking


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> Off Topic:
> 
> Has anyone seen the giraffe baby watch thing? How about the even better pregnant lady that puts a giraffe head on and just walks around her bedroom? I have no idea why its funny but it is. I hope its over soon though, because its getting to be all I see on my Facebook feed.



I am not watching the real giraffe, I would not have any data left. However, the pregnant lady with the giraffe head had me cracking up!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> Happy to hear you are doing better and getting some runs in!



Thanks but I ended up not being able to run for a week after that run.  I have decided to just push through the pain.  My doctor and PT both told me to expect this to hurt because it takes WAY longer for a tendon to get stronger than a muscle.  



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your least favorite ride at any of the Disney parks and is there any ride/show you have not been on?
> 
> ATTQOTD: MY least favorite ride is Mission: SPACE. I've never got of it feeling good and its now permanently on the ban list. I have never been on Primeval Whirl in AK.
> 
> 
> Side note: So, last night I had a dream that there was a secret thread somewhere is the DIS forum that discussed how much people hated the running thread. lol Not sure what level of paranoia has brought that one on, but it happened. lol



Least favorite is Star Tours.  I almost through up from the motion sickness.  Haven't been on it since.  As for what haven't I been on, there are lots of rides I haven't been on.  I don't go for the rides so I am not one of these people who will wait in line for an hour for a ride.  




JClimacus said:


> What does everyone enjoy/hate in the runup to a big race, like a marathon?
> 
> I love looking at the weather report every day, starting from 15 days out when it's unlikely to bear a lot of relevance to the actual day. But that's all the fun. Getting up every day and groaning if it got worse or cheering if it gets better. Right now, Myrtle Beach next Saturday looks to be sunny with a low of 46 and a high of 56. Yay!
> 
> I also love scouting out the places I'll be pigging out at in the couple days after the marathon. A lot of good options at MB.
> 
> What do I hate? Well, like everyone I don't like the taper and can't shake the feeling I'm losing fitness by scaling back the running. Ack!



I like the taper because it gives me some time back in my day but I hate the taper because I go crazy with extra time to think.  Overall I just like the lead up to the leadup to a race.  I love the races so I am excited all week prior to a race.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?
> 
> ATTQOTD: When I went to get my first pair of running shoes I for some reason did not like the idea of a brightly colored shoe. I am not sure why I felt this way, but I basically sought out the plainest pair I could find. As time went on I guess a became more comfortable with the idea and felt more like a "runner" so the color did not bother me that much anymore. I still wonder why the insist on such bright colors however. Maybe the flasher they are more people will see them and buy the same shoe???



I am a very conservative person so loud and bright colors so it was hard for me to buy bright green sneakers but they fit the best and were the most comfortable.  The model comes in many different colors but these bright green ones just felt better than all the other colors.  I have learned to not let the loud colors bother me, but I still go pick based on comfort and fit over color.

I have a lot of catching up to do on this thread.  Like has just been crazy and this thread seems to move way faster this year.  So, I will try to tackle a few days at a time.  I made it to page 126 today, I'll knock out a few more tomorrow hopefully.  

On a positive note, I am slowly building my miles up.  I am almost up to 3 miles at a time now, I made it to 2.88 today.  Sounds weak I know but I was lucky to get to 1 mile just a few weeks ago so I am making progress.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Disney at Heart said:


> Me, too, roxymama. 10k PR is 1:00:13 from a couple of years ago. I can't seem to go under 60 min.



You're welcome to join us at the Milwaukee Running Festival in October where @roxymama and I are going to crush that 60min barrier!    There are going to be lots of DISers there!


----------



## FFigawi

Waiting2goback said:


> On a positive note, I am slowly building my miles up.  I am almost up to 3 miles at a time now, I made it to 2.88 today.  Sounds weak I know but I was lucky to get to 1 mile just a few weeks ago so I am making progress.



Relentless forward motion!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

tigger536 said:


> I beat my goal and came in at 59:04 (a 10K PR for me)!!



Congrats on the PR! 59:## looks and sounds WAY faster than 1:00:##! It's like an order of magnitude (I know, not really for any math police) faster!


----------



## Waiting2goback

BikeFan said:


> I'm fortunate in that I can work from home up to 3 days/week, which is like gaining two 'free' hours in the day which I'm not spending commuting.  I've also dropped my TV time to almost zero.  Not really missing it either.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!  Sometimes it's the tougher races that mean the most because you've had to overcome more obstacles to get to that finish line.  Enjoy your medal!



I cancelled cable about 8 months ago and it was the best decision I could have made.  I don't miss it at all.  I have Netflix and Hulu so I watch a little bit at night before bed but that's it.  




LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your dream job?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Working for the weather channel in a similar role as Jim Cantore. Something about extreme weather just amazes me.



1. I wanted to be a labor and delivery nurse but when I was talking to the nurse when my 4th child was born she told me they would never hire a guy for that job, which I suspected.  

2. I would love to work for the the DisUnplugged crew.  They get to do all things Disney without the corporate politics.

3. I would love to work for Disney but nothing too fancy.  I'd be happy carrying a broom and dustpan up and down Main Street or maybe be on the grounds crew at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD:* The only consistent cross-training I do at the moment is the stationary bike and walking.  I occasionally throw in a little yoga, hiking, swimming, or strength-training.  I would really like to be more consistent with all of it, but as you all know - not enough hours in the day.

@LSUlakes - I have races to add! 

March 11 - Warrior 10 Miler (2:05:00 / N/A)
September 1 - Shenandoah Half Marathon [AKA Appalachian Triple Part 1] (NG / N/A)
September 8 - Great Smoky Mountains 5K [Appalachian Triple Part 2] (NG / N/A)
Septenber 9 - Great Smoky Mountains Half Marathon [Appalachian Triple Part 3] (NG / N/A)


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: I try to walk as much as possible so I generally count that as my "cross-training."


----------



## LSUlakes

Waiting2goback said:


> I wanted to be a labor and delivery nurse but when I was talking to the nurse when my 4th child was born she told me they would never hire a guy for that job, which I suspected.


My wife is a L&D nurse and I can confirm what you said that a male L&D nurse is not something thats going to happen. It seems like a stressful job, but isn't pretty much any position in a hospital stressful?


----------



## JClimacus

Race Report: I was going for a 3:40 BQ at Myrtle Beach and ran a 3:44. I'm not disappointed, though. I'm about 10 lbs over the running weight I PR'd at and ran in to a headwind up Ocean Blvd from miles 7 to 18 (typical for this race). I was on pace for a 3:40 at the half, running it in 1:49. The headwind really picked up at mile 12, however, and that put me a couple of minutes behind by the time we got past it at 18.5. I thought the 3:40 was still possible and so, with another runner I met on the course, we picked it up for the next 3 miles and in fact mile 21 was my fastest of the race. But I needed something like 8:00 miles at that point to get to 3:40 and I couldn't run any faster than 8:15 (mile 21), so the 3:40 was clearly a mathematical impossibility by mile 22. I doubt I could have sustained 8:15's in any case, and with the 3:40 gone, I lost a little bit of heart, or maybe just wasn't interested in destroying myself to run a 3:42 instead of a 3:44. So the last 5k I slowed down, although I did put in a little sprint at the end. I think that BQ might be in reach if I can shed this extra 10 lbs I'm toting around.

I recommend MB as a race. It's well-organized, the course is flat, the only downside being the headwind you might have to fight going up Ocean Blvd. And Myrtle Beach is nice place to spend a couple of post-race days. I think I put on about 8 lbs in a couple days after the race.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Running is often a bit time consuming, but it also time that we are alone with our thoughts. Tell us what do you think about when you are out for a run? Do you feel relaxed or stressed after a run?

ATTQOTD: MY thoughts during a run can range from so many things. I could be thinking about a problem I need to solve for work, what we need from the grocery store, dreaming of our next Disney trip, or nothing at all. It is really interesting the things I come up with during a run, and also interesting that for a lot of runs I am hardly thinking about the fact that I am actually running. I dont think I have ever felt stressed out about anything I was thinking about during a run, because during the process I usually come up with a solution to whatever the issue is to make it work.


----------



## LSUlakes

JClimacus said:


> Race Report: I was going for a 3:40 BQ at Myrtle Beach and ran a 3:44. I'm not disappointed, though. I'm about 10 lbs over the running weight I PR'd at and ran in to a headwind up Ocean Blvd from miles 7 to 18 (typical for this race). I was on pace for a 3:40 at the half, running it in 1:49. The headwind really picked up at mile 12, however, and that put me a couple of minutes behind by the time we got past it at 18.5. I thought the 3:40 was still possible and so, with another runner I met on the course, we picked it up for the next 3 miles and in fact mile 21 was my fastest of the race. But I needed something like 8:00 miles at that point to get to 3:40 and I couldn't run any faster than 8:15 (mile 21), so the 3:40 was clearly a mathematical impossibility by mile 22. I doubt I could have sustained 8:15's in any case, and with the 3:40 gone, I lost a little bit of heart, or maybe just wasn't interested in destroying myself to run a 3:42 instead of a 3:44. So the last 5k I slowed down, although I did put in a little sprint at the end. I think that BQ might be in reach if I can shed this extra 10 lbs I'm toting around.
> 
> I recommend MB as a race. It's well-organized, the course is flat, the only downside being the headwind you might have to fight going up Ocean Blvd. And Myrtle Beach is nice place to spend a couple of post-race days. I think I put on about 8 lbs in a couple days after the race.



Nice job on the marathon. Keep up the hard work and you will get that BQ!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running is often a bit time consuming, but it also time that we are alone with our thoughts. Tell us what do you think about when you are out for a run? Do you feel relaxed or stressed after a run?



I've got a lot going on with elderly care in our family; legal guardian for a 99 year old Aunt that's 125 miles away, elderly mother and elderly in-laws, so my runs seem to be consumed by the stress around next steps for them.  The runs seem to lessen the stress and reset my relaxation level for the time being, but it's a cyclical process that seems to work in balancing things out from day to day.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: Being alone with my thoughts is one of the main reasons I run.  It allows me to analyze things that occurred throughout the day and really appreciate the gift of having a fantastic wife, kids, family, and good enough health to be able to run.  I have a high stress job and running really helps with that so I feel very relaxed after a run.  Some of my very best ideas and innovations for work come to me when I am running.  When I am getting tired during a run, I exercise my brain as much as possible working engineering and physics problems in my head.  But when I really get tired during a run, I think about the Disney race and how much fun it is going to be and whether I will ever go to a Disney race wearing a costume.   Not too many examples online that do not involve a running skirt.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of activities do you do for cross training?


Swim, Yoga, and just starting out with bike.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running is often a bit time consuming, but it also time that we are alone with our thoughts. Tell us what do you think about when you are out for a run? Do you feel relaxed or stressed after a run?



I feel relaxed after a run, never stressed.  For most of my runs I listen to Disney and/or running related podcasts.  I don't want to listen to anything that I feel the need to pay attention.  So i can zone in and out and not really miss anything that matters.  For faster workouts, I have a mostly instrumental/beats playlist that helps me keep moving.  I'm not really sure what I think about when I listen to that.  Sometimes I'll daydream about a nice race, other times I just zone out.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Anything and everything.  Depends on what is going on later that day/week.  Normally I feel pretty relaxed afterward, unless I feel a twinge or am unhappy with how the run went from a physical standpoint.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: During my weekday runs I think about things that are going on in my life, work problems, etc. On my weekend runs my DH is with me on his bike, so we are usually chatting. To be honest, he is probably sick of hearing about my running, past races, upcoming races, Disney races in general. But he is a good sport and lets me chat away and it makes my run go faster. Plus I am supposed to be running at a conversational pace on my long runs so it helps. All my runs are stress relievers.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running is often a bit time consuming, but it also time that we are alone with our thoughts. Tell us what do you think about when you are out for a run? Do you feel relaxed or stressed after a run?



Overall I am pretty relaxed in my long runs.... but I tend to have some sort of fake argument with someone, or myself, at some point of a long run! Not sure why, I am very non confrontational so maybe it is just my release of that. hahaha. I also think about the next race, what I am going to wear, how I am going to approach it, hoping the weather is nice and all that. At some point I will think of what I want to eat when I am done running that day too. Nothing earth shattering or that will change the world though!!!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running is often a bit time consuming, but it also time that we are alone with our thoughts. Tell us what do you think about when you are out for a run? Do you feel relaxed or stressed after a run?


I think about anything and everything. My mind wanders and it usually helps me relax. I don't think I've ever came out of a run more stressed even a bad run.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running is often a bit time consuming, but it also time that we are alone with our thoughts. Tell us what do you think about when you are out for a run? Do you feel relaxed or stressed after a run?



I'm someone who should not ever be allowed to be alone with my thoughts, so I need to keep myself distracted during a run. Often I'll plan a fake Disney vacation or pretend I'm running a fancy race somewhere that I'll probably never get to go ... basically, things that are far from reality. Sometimes I'll actually think about whatever I have going on in real life, but that sometimes will lead to stress. As long as I stay away from thinking about serious stuff, I usually feel relaxed after a run ... although some days (like today), I feel more relieved than anything else.


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running is often a bit time consuming, but it also time that we are alone with our thoughts. Tell us what do you think about when you are out for a run? Do you feel relaxed or stressed after a run?



I'd say 95% of the time I feel more relaxed after a run.  Only exception is when injuries are bothering me.  I feel like it is my time to myself where I can think things through and plan for whats coming up.  My thoughts are a bit all over the place when I'm out for a run, but usually I think about my training plans, race plans, fitting things in with other commitments ahead.  I may daydream about past or future races.  I also think about things that are bothering or worrying me sometimes and try to work out plans for dealing with them.  I wish I was someone who could just have a clear mind, and take the run in sort of meditatively, but that is not me.  My mind is always racing from one thing to the next and never stays calm for long, but while I am running it tends to stay focused on one thing at a time.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I'm a software developer. Numerous times, I've had a problem and no solution. I go out for a run and sometimes consciously and sometimes subconsciously solve the problem. I think its the combination of increased blood flow to the brain and stepping away from the problem.

I also fantasize about what I'm going to eat when I'm done.

After a run, I feel relaxed, but energized at the same time. Sometimes tired, but never stressed.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:  I try to distract myself and keep my mind busy during a run. If I'm inside on the treadmill, I like to watch Jeopardy or Wheel of Fortune and if I'm outside, I listen to podcasts. I find that music just doesn't do much for me on any run more than 3 miles. I am also constantly doing math/think about numbers. Sometimes it's about paces, other times I am counting by 3's or 7's or doing multiplication to keep my mind busy. I usually always feel more relaxed after a run!


----------



## roxymama

Music plays a big part so sometimes I "DJ" my playlist and think about what song I want next (on slower runs usually.)   But I'm pretty much a combination of some people who've already answered.   



AbbyJaws2003 said:


> but I tend to have some sort of fake argument with someone, or myself, at some point of a long run! Not sure why, I am very non confrontational so maybe it is just my release of that. hahaha.


OMG YES!  Why do I do this?  I spent too much time in my shower just this morning dong that.  WHY? WHY?  Thank you for making me feel less crazy.



SarahDisney said:


> Often I'll plan a fake Disney vacation or pretend I'm running a fancy race somewhere that I'll probably never get to go ... basically, things that are far from reality. Sometimes I'll actually think about whatever I have going on in real life, but that sometimes will lead to stress.


This is me too!  I'm a big day dreamer (maybe that explains the fake arguing thing too.)  Generally when I'm running easy or long distance my daydreams are very non-running related/zone out type stuff.  But then when I have to kick it into high gear I'm all of sudden in the Olympics or ninja warrior or a relay or whatever???



run.minnie.miles said:


> If I'm inside on the treadmill, I like to watch Jeopardy or Wheel of Fortune and if I'm outside, I listen to podcasts.


This part is me too.  On the treadmill I find myself watching random shows or needing podcasts to keep my brain going so I don't succumb to total and utter boredom and despair that every mile takes 10 times as long as normal. 

And then there's the times my brain becomes total dead space and I'm just a running.  Those are actually the best times.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: I usually listen to podcasts, so often think about whatever topic/podcast I am listening to (everything from reality tv/celebrity gossip, to running, to WDW, to politics, to gardening!). Otherwise, anything and everything -- upcoming plans, work, family stuff, etc.

Can you add a race for me? April 09 - JulieODC - Sachuest 10K (1:04 / N/A)

Quick race re-cap from the PHM! It was my first half and first runDisney event -- and it was such a great experience. Expo was smooth (was there the last hour it was open), race day weather was just about perfect, crowding wasn't bad on the course at all (I started in coral F), and I finished in 2:31:12 (my original goal was 2:45, with a secondary goal of 2:30 -- I was SO close, missed it by 1 bathroom stop -- TMI, but I had some GI issues, so stopped 3 times -- wish I'd skipped one of them though). Halfway through the race I was thinking "never again!" -- but of course now, I'm thinking "hmmm, attempting to beat 2:30 is very appealing." I followed the Galloway training plan to the letter, and felt it really prepared me well -- and now I'd like to keep the momentum going! I am planning to aim for running 4x per week (up from 3x) and add in some speedwork on the extra day. Thanks to all for all of the running and runDisney advice over the last several months -- it was invaluable!!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I talk to myself a lot on the harder workouts.  Usually some math about how much I have done for that interval or how much I have done and how many to go.  Once I get past 50%, the rest of the run seems to go by quicker.  

Sometimes I will have some stupid song stuck in my brain and will keep singing it over and over in my head.  For some reason, it is usually a song I don't really like.  

For longer/slower runs, I just try to turn my brain off....most of the time it works.

Most of the time I feel relaxed or refreshed.....today I just about wanted to die.  It was too hot/humid this morning for the workout I had planned and took forever to cool down.


----------



## FFigawi

ATTQOTD: I think about everything and nothing. I talk to the birds, wonder why the guy going the other direction is wearing tights when it's 65, solve world peace, finish my grocery list, write a letter to my grandmother, straighten out issues at work, and meditate to the sound of my footfalls. Among other things. The faster my target pace, the less I think about things other than my breathing, my gait, and my pace, except on long runs. For intervals during long runs, I like to get into a rhythm and zone out for the time or miles at goal pace.

Of course, none of this is true if I'm running with someone else. In that case, it's all chatter and laughing for the duration of the run.


----------



## pixarmom

QOTD yesterday:  Cross training.  Running all over the place with three kids and a dog.  In the summer, cleaning our boat!  Our youngest just requested wii fit u and we've been competing in many multiplayer games - including luge and hula hoop!  Since I do one triathlon per year, I also bike and swim when the weather warms up.  There was a time when I would swim year-round, but it's so much easier to just run so swimming is mostly when the pool opens in just three months!

QOTD today:   I don't run with music anymore, although I do chromecast runDisney videos when I'm on the treadmill.  Without music, I think about whatever - usually trip planning, after-school logistics for the kids, client matters that require resolution, to-do lists, dinner plans, college admissions, etc.  I also monitor my breathing patterns, think about how much I love to run, and evaluate my running gear choices for that day.


----------



## pixarmom

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I think about everything and nothing. I talk to the birds, wonder why the guy going the other direction is wearing tights when it's 65, solve world peace, finish my grocery list, write a letter to my grandmother, straighten out issues at work, and meditate to the sound of my footfalls. Among other things. The faster my target pace, the less I think about things other than my breathing, my gait, and my pace, except on long runs. For intervals during long runs, I like to get into a rhythm and zone out for the time or miles at goal pace.
> 
> Of course, none of this is true if I'm running with someone else. In that case, it's all chatter and laughing for the duration of the run.



Love it!  Forgot to mention zoning out - that too!


----------



## ZellyB

I almost never run alone, so usually I've got a running conversation going on - that's typically with my husband, so we talk about all the normal stuff we would typically talk about.  Alone, I often think about work or a problem that needs solving, but I also listen to music a lot, so sometimes I'm just zoned out and listening to the music.  When a particular run gets tough, I may spend a lot of time thinking about how much longer until I can quit.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running is often a bit time consuming, but it also time that we are alone with our thoughts. Tell us what do you think about when you are out for a run? Do you feel relaxed or stressed after a run?


I think about complicated or stressful issues/events taking place in my life or at work. I have a very stressful job, and running absolutely helps me to dump that stress daily. Most days, I finish my run feeling far less stressed than when my runs begin, but some days even my runs can't wipe the slate clean.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> My wife is a L&D nurse and I can confirm what you said that a male L&D nurse is not something thats going to happen. It seems like a stressful job, but isn't pretty much any position in a hospital stressful?


If men can by OBGYNs, not sure why they wouldn't be accepted as L&D nurses. Seems absurd to me in these times.


----------



## Miranda

BuckeyeBama said:


> If men can by OBGYNs, not sure why they wouldn't be accepted as L&D nurses. Seems absurd to me in these times.


That's what I was thinking.

Now, I personally would not want a male OBGYN, but I know there are people who don't care.  But maybe it's different with the doctor vs. the nurses, because the doctor is there because you chose him/her... the nurses that are there are just the ones that are there at the time you happen to be.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Miranda said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> Now, I personally would not want a male OBGYN, but I know there are people who don't care.  But maybe it's different with the doctor vs. the nurses, because the doctor is there because you chose him/her... the nurses that are there are just the ones that are there at the time you happen to be.


It is illegal - you can't discriminate based on gender. Tell the mothers to get over it. They are going where their insurance will pay anyway.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running is often a bit time consuming, but it also time that we are alone with our thoughts. Tell us what do you think about when you are out for a run? Do you feel relaxed or stressed after a run?


I think about a lot. I do math in my head (how long until I finish/am I going to fast/etc.) consider things going on at work, movies I watched, what I have to do this week, etc. I don't really think there's much I haven't thought about.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

*QOTD: Running is often a bit time consuming, but it also time that we are alone with our thoughts. Tell us what do you think about when you are out for a run? Do you feel relaxed or stressed after a run?*

I've noticed lately I struggle running with music now. It used to distract me from the running itself and I'd get through it. But now I think I actually like just running. Lol. 
I couldn't do headphones or music during the RunDisney races - it was too over stimulating for me. Now, I try to run where nature is; a wildlife trail, around the pond by my house, anywhere BUT boring city cement and treadmills. I bring my phone to use apps like Runkeeper but I just enjoy the sounds of things happening around me. A lot of people watching gold in Orlando....and meandering thoughts. Lol. 

"Yeeesh, did she mean to wear that outside?"
"That poor dog looks miserable with his ears cropped like that."
"Wow, he's pretty hot. Wonder if he runs?"
"Awe, what a cute little squirrel."
"Honestly, what was DISNEY thinking having Beauty & the Beast open on St. Patty's Day?!?!"
"Huh, I wonder if my NB Beauty & the Beast sneakers came in the mail today?"

Lol. You get the idea. I'm like a comic relief in my head when I run.


----------



## Miranda

I used to listen to music all the time when I ran, but then I started to not be able to do it for long runs and switched to podcasts, because I needed something to focus on and take my mind off running.  Now I haven't run with anything at all since mid-November.  My bluetooth earbuds have been missing a silicone earpiece since my HM 11/15 where I didn't notice that one fell off when I removed them.  I joined my running group the next week and have only been running the 2x a week during the group runs, and it would be impolite to wear headphones for group running. 

Although I'm kinda hoping that once long runs start up it's ok, because I can only talk so long!


----------



## baxter24

I listen to podcasts when I run so I usually focus on those. I find that I usually start off a run thinking about the rest of my day or whatever is going on but then tend to zone out if I can.


----------



## Disney at Heart

DopeyBadger said:


> You're welcome to join us at the Milwaukee Running Festival in October where @roxymama and I are going to crush that 60min barrier!    There are going to be lots of DISers there!


Thanks for the invitation. It's a little too far and "foreign" for this southerner. I've never been farther north than Chicago once when I was 17 on a 4-H trip, and lets just say that was a few years ago, ok a _few decades_ ago. I'll keep trying, though!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running is often a bit time consuming, but it also time that we are alone with our thoughts. Tell us what do you think about when you are out for a run? Do you feel relaxed or stressed after a run?


Crazy, but when I first started running, I didn't have a timer for intervals, so I started counting steps. Even when I try NOT to count, I find myself counting (... 55, 56, 57...) See what I mean? I count every time I hit with one foot (so really I count every other step) and count about 90 per minute, so about 180 actual steps per minute. Why can't I ... 87, 88, 89 ..., stop counting??? ... 90! Regardless, I generally feel better after a run, like accomplished. Maybe I need to start listening to some good podcasts.


----------



## Wendy98

What do I think about?

"Ugh, I REALLY don't want to run 20 miles today.  Gotta get it done.  I will run easy and not push hard.  I need to go faster--it's cold.  Wish I had a tissue.  Do I need to pee?  No, I just went before I left the house.  That first warm up mile felt so easy.  I can push harder.  If I keep x:xx pace, I will be done in x:xx:xx.  There's a car.  I hope it sees me.  There's a million people out today--I hate when the park is crowded.  What's the noise?  I hope that was just a squirrel.  I wonder what I will make for dinner.  I hope my stomach isn't a mess after this run.  It feels warm out now.  I am so thirsty.  Eww, what was that?  Crap, I ate a bug.  Relax your shoulders and neck!  My foot hurts.  I hope it goes away.  It usually goes away around 5 miles.  Wow, that mile was fast.  I have a good pace going.  Stay strong.  I have so much to do this week.  Short stride, fast turnover.  If I keep this pace, I will finish in x:xx:xx.  I am going to rock Boston.  Picture the finish.  I want a beer.  What should I make for dinner?  4 more miles to go.  I should be done in less than 28 minutes.  That's easy.  I can do anything for 28 minutes.  Pick up the pace.  Relax shoulders.  Finish strong.  I wonder if I can make the last mile my fastest?  Ugh, there's that stupid long hill.  Get over that and it is easy.  20 miles DONE.  Could I have gone 6 more?  Yes, I feel good.  I am ready.  What will I make for dinner?"


----------



## LSUlakes

Not sure if anyone has seen this YouTube video, but its called Adult Disney Fans are Weird (Hot Date). Due to some language I do not think I should post the link directly here, but I highly recommend giving it a search. I got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> Not sure if anyone has seen this YouTube video, but its called Adult Disney Fans are Weird (Hot Date). Due to some language I do not think I should post the link directly here, but I highly recommend giving it a search. I got a good laugh out of it.


Sorry, I found that my world view was not represented in that video and want it destroyed immediately.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What do you use for your running fuel? How do you fuel... frequency; water before, during or after; wing it or plan on time or miles? What about during a race?

Before long runs I will eat a banana about a hour or more before I start my run. During a run I will use GU, Salty Watermelon to be exact. I will drink water with/after taking the GU. For training runs I will go by time on how often I fuel, but for a race I will go with a distance. For races up to 10k I will only have a little something before the run. For a 10 mile race I will have 1 GU, for a half marathon I will use 2 (1 at the start and one around the 10k mark) and for a marathon I will go with no more than 4.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

10 - @tigger536  - Yeti Nightmare 6 Mi TR (NG / N/A)
11 - tigger536 - Yeti Nightmare 10 Mi TR (NG / N/A)
11 - @CherieFran  - RNR DC Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
11 - @Chaitali  - RNR DC Half Marathon (2:56:00 / N/A)
11 - @BikeFan  - RNR DC Half Marathon (1:35:00 / N/A)
11 - @CheapRunnerMike  - MEC 5k (NG / N/A)
11 - @ZellyB  - ShamRox 15k (Free Beer / N/A)
11 - @Chris-Mo  - ShamRox 15k (Free Beer / N/A)
11 - @Miranda  - Run Before You Crawl 5K & Pub Crawl (NG / N/A)
11 - @Mickey Momma - Warrior 10 Miler (2:05:00 / N/G)
12 - @Keels  - St. Paddy's Day Tri (Don't Die / N/A)
12 - @pixarmom  - Luck O the Irish 5k (NG / N/A)
12 - @mateojr  - Luck O the Irish 5k (NG / N/A)
12 - @Wendy98  - Heart Mini Marathon Half Marathon (1:26:00 / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you on your upcoming race! If you would like to revise your goal or have any other change to the race schedule let me know. If anyone else would like to include a race that they are running please let me know and I will include your race on the list. Have a great run everyone and we look forward to hearing how things went over the weekend!


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: During my weekday runs (which are 10k runs), I only fuel with water.  I drink a large cup of water before I stretch and then sip on water as needed throughout my run.  On my weekend long runs, I try to replicate what I am going to do on race day and experiment until I find a good solution.  What works best for me is to eat a granola bar, banana, small coffee and water before the run, then GUs (Jet Blackberry) every 10k or so during the run and carry water with me.  Recently, I have been trying to figure out why I am losing so much sodium during a run.  So this weekend I am going to try using Tailwind or Skratch mixed in my water and take salt tablets to try to find the right balance.  Anyone else a heavy sweater that has a good solution that has worked?


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: to date I carry no fuel on runs.  I drink water at water fountains or water-stops during races.  I've experimented with having some sports beans prior and post-long run but I couldn't feel a big difference.  However, I have a pile of different kinds to test on the upcoming long runs of my half training plan to see what may work for me for that distance.  I also invested in a carry water bottle because I've found I do get parched when I'm out over an hour.  
And then free beer.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I have tried so many things, GU (blek!), Honey Stinger Waffles (yum but upset my stomach), chews, etc. I have switched to real food because it seems to agree with my stomach more. Pretzels, Fig Newtons, M&M's (is that real food, lol??) Still haven't decided what works best. I usually eat some kind of bar before a long run of 10 miles or more, then water/Gatorade while running. Anything less than 10 miles is just water, before and during, unless it is hot. Then I will add Gatorade. During a race longer than a 10k I will fuel with any of the above real food, then drink whatever they provide on course.


----------



## CherieFran

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use for your running fuel? How do you fuel... frequency; water before, during or after; wing it or plan on time or miles? What about during a race?



I don't fuel for runs under 8 miles or so. Before longer runs, I usually eat a few dried apricots or a banana. I used to use Gu gels for fuel but in the last few months I've switched over to Clif Shot Bloks. I'm a big fan of gummy things, so those are more "fun" for me to eat during a run (almost like a reward to keep running ) and don't require me to consume water while taking them. I've settled on one blok every 2.5 miles. My race this weekend will be my first using the shot bloks, so I am planning on the same general strategy as my long training runs. 



LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 10 - @tigger536  - Yeti Nightmare 6 Mi TR (NG / N/A)
> 11 - tigger536 - Yeti Nightmare 10 Mi TR (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @CherieFran  - RNR DC Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
> 11 - @Chaitali  - RNR DC Half Marathon (2:56:00 / N/A)
> 11 - @BikeFan  - RNR DC Half Marathon (1:35:00 / N/A)
> 11 - @CheapRunnerMike  - MEC 5k (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @ZellyB  - ShamRox 15k (Free Beer / N/A)
> 11 - @Chris-Mo  - ShamRox 15k (Free Beer / N/A)
> 11 - @Miranda  - Run Before You Crawl 5K & Pub Crawl (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @Mickey Momma - Warrior 10 Miler (2:05:00 / N/G)
> 12 - @Keels  - St. Paddy's Day Tri (Don't Die / N/A)
> 12 - @pixarmom  - Luck O the Irish 5k (NG / N/A)
> 12 - @mateojr  - Luck O the Irish 5k (NG / N/A)
> 12 - @Wendy98  - Heart Mini Marathon Half Marathon (1:26:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you on your upcoming race! If you would like to revise your goal or have any other change to the race schedule let me know. If anyone else would like to include a race that they are running please let me know and I will include your race on the list. Have a great run everyone and we look forward to hearing how things went over the weekend!



Good luck to all!!

I've still got 4:00 as my "A" goal for the marathon this weekend, but I think everything will need to go right to hit that. Based on my training cycle, I feel pretty good about 4:10, though. My current marathon PR from 2.5 years ago is 4:49, so I'm hoping for a big PR regardless. The biggest question mark right now is the weather. It is looking COLD. Current forecast is for 25 degrees at the start. On the plus side, it's not supposed to snow until the next morning, so at least I have that going for me! It's still 20 degrees below my "ideal" racing temperature and 10 degrees below what I consider bearable running weather, so we'll see what kind of an impact that has. I'm planning to not arrive as early as I would usually to avoid spending excessive time standing around in the cold before the start.


----------



## roxymama

I just learned it was International Women's Day.  So wishing all the women runners here a happy day!  I will be celebrating with some basement planking and tiny-weight lifting and finish with a cold bottle of Odd-Side Bean Flicker craft brew that I forced my hubby to find when he was on a beerventure this weekend.  #fuel


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (yesterday): I have major ADD on my runs. I will think about work, family, friends, TV shows I watch, what I want to eat when I get done, plans for the week/weekend and have random thoughts about things around me. I run all around the lake we live on, so it is interesting to see what people have done to their yards, docks, etc. as time goes on. I always feel more relaxed after a run that before, which is the main reason I love it.

ATTQOTD (today): I will eat two pieces of peanut butter toast about an hour before a long run. I have not been fueling regularly during my runs other than water and Gatorade intermittently. I think that will all change once I start training for a marathon. I have tried GU (yuck) and a few other things, but I seem to like Cliff bars and sports beans so I think I will stick with those. A banana is always fine too, but I haven't figured out a good way to carry it during a run.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: For shorter runs, I don't eat/drink anything beforehand.  For runs 5 miles or longer, I have a bagel with peanut butter and coffee beforehand.  During runs of 6 miles or longer I have half a Honey Stinger waffle (vanilla or salted caramel) every 3-4 miles and sip water every 2 miles.  I know this is likely more than what others prefer to do, but it works for me.


----------



## Nole95

Before every run each morning, I eat a Clif Bar and have a glass of water.

What I take on runs depends on how long of a run, and if there is a place to refill water on the run.  I'll usually have 2-3 10oz water bottles with me for longer runs, and one for the shorter runs.  I'll sip some water about every 1.5 miles.

For runs less than 6 miles I do not take any fuel with me.  Anything over that, I bring along the E-Gels.  I'll take one about every 3 miles or so during a training run and during a race.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

This is going to make me sound like the worst eater in the world, but before a long run/race, I eat a couple rice krispies treats. The are easy on my stomach and give me enough energy to get through. My normal breakfasts (oatmeal, english muffin/toast with pb) just don't sit well with me running. 

I have yet to perfect mid-run fueling. During my HM training, I used the squeeze packs of applesauce and/or gummy bears. 

During the princess half, I actually didn't use any fuel. I think I drank too much water at mile 9 and it really hurt my stomach, causing me to walk for 4-5 minutes, so I was nervous to take anything after that. It ended up fine and I didn't really miss it.


----------



## Chaitali

Thanks, @LSUlakes!  It's nice to see a couple of us are running RnR DC this weekend.  I'm worried about the cold as well.  The half marathon doesn't start until 8:30 which will hopefully help but I'm toward the back of the pack so it's going to be cold waiting in the corrals for our turn to go.  Hopefully we'll warm up quickly   My training hasn't been great this cycle but I'll leave the goal for now and see what happens.  It's not a PR course given the elevation profile but I was hoping to beat my course time from last year.

As far as fueling, I use nuun and clif shot bloks on runs over 7 miles.


----------



## girliea

ATTQOTD: I use the sports beans when I am doing longer runs (over 5 miles), but since I'm just getting back into running after a hurt hip (this getting old thing SUCKS!) I haven't had to do that. 
A friend of mine who ran longer distances would refrigerate snickers bars, then break them into pieces and put one of the pieces on the roof of her mouth. She liked them better than any other fuel method so that worked for her--maybe one day I'll try that, I'm thinking the little snack size ones might be better than a whole bar.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use for your running fuel? How do you fuel... frequency; water before, during or after; wing it or plan on time or miles? What about during a race?



Finding a fuel that works for me has been a work in progress for some time now.  This is probably longer than anyone wants to read, but here you go:
*
Fuels I have tried, loved (or not) and lost:*
Honey Stinger waffles (Nope, don’t like to chew during running)
Sport Beans (Nope, see Honey Stinger waffles)
GU gels (Nope, don’t like the consistency)
Honey Stinger gummies (Like them, don’t like the sticky fingers they come with)
Clif gels (Thought the were good at first, now I can’t stand the consistency.  Thick toothpaste, anyone?)
Honey Stinger gels (Like them in limited quantities.  The sweetness gets overwhelming with too many)
Huma gels (Love them!  They seem to be much easier on my stomach than other gel types.  My current go-to with maybe a Honey Stinger mixed in)
Bonus fuel:  I love me a mid-marathon banana!

How I use the fuel:
*Training:*
I have usually eaten before a training run, even first thing in the morning, usually a Zone bar and Kind bar so nothing additional beforehand.  For 10-12 mile runs I’ll take one gel at the 45 minute mark (roughly 4.5 miles).  For 13-14 mile runs I’ll take 2 gels, one at 45 minutes and another at 90 minutes.  I try to take water shortly before the gel and then a little more to wash it down.

*Half Marathon: *
Sometimes I’ll take a gel before the start, sometimes not.  Haven’t nailed that down just yet.  During the race I take a single gel at the 45 minute mark or so.  That point fluctuates based on the aid stations available.  I want to have a full 8oz of water before I take that gel.  I also alternate between water and sports drink at the aid stations, making sure I hit water right before the gel so as not to have carbs competing for digestive capacity.

*Marathon:*
For marathons, I use @DopeyBadger’s carb depletion calculations to determine how much fuel I’ll need.  It usually comes out to 6-7 gels plus sports drink contribution.  I’ll take the first one ~15 minutes prior to the start and then another every 45 minutes or so depending on the aid station distribution.  The marathon can get complicated trying to work the gels into the aid station set-up so I’ll actually put together a card to carry with me telling me whether to take water or sports drink at a given aid station and when to take a gel.

PS:  If anyone wants some Clif gels, I’ve got a bunch I’d like to get rid of that I’d be happy to send to you.  I just hate throwing something away that someone might get some use out of.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use for your running fuel? How do you fuel... frequency; water before, during or after; wing it or plan on time or miles? What about during a race?



I always always always have my water bottle and a small bag of Jelly Bellys (regular, not Sport) with me for every run.
For runs shorter than 6 miles, I generally don't eat anything before, and I drink water and/or eat jelly beans as necessary (most runs that means no jelly beans and a few sips of water).
For anything over than 6 miles, I eat a Clif Shot Gel right before I leave the house (generally chocolate flavored, mocha if I'm tired and want the caffeine (and on race day so that I'm super fast)), and then I eat 4-7 jelly beans every hour (if I have another full hour of running ahead of me, it's 7 jelly beans, but if I've got less than an hour to go, I'll have less). I also will occasionally pop a few extra jelly beans here or there if I start to feel a little sick. Water is whenever I feel thirsty and with each jelly bean session. After the run I eat a half pack of Sport Beans (yeah, yeah, I know, I'm supposed to eat the whole thing), and if I'm feeling a little iffy when I get home, I have a cup of either Vitamin Water or chocolate milk. 
I try to use the same strategy for races as I do for long runs. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. The only "big" change is that after a race I generally have a latte (assuming there's a Starbucks nearby), but that's more a love of lattes than fueling.

I used to eat either crackers or Special K Pastry Crisps (love those things!) before my runs, but I struggle to eat real food first thing in the morning, so that's why I switched to gels - the gels are easier for me to get down.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD:

Short runs - I don't usually fuel with anything.  Maybe a drink of water and some peanut butter crackers or a Larabar before if it's a dinner time run, like my running group on Wednesday nights is from 6-7pm and I usually haven't eaten since about 1-ish, so I'll just have a little snack to tide me over.  I'm not really fueling up for the run, just delaying dinner starvation. 

Middle-ish runs (like 4-6 miles) - Snack before leaving (usually a Larabar), carry a handheld 20oz Nathan water bottle with water (Nuun if it's really hot)

Long runs - Snack before leaving (something slightly more substantial like toast with pb or jam), carry the handheld with Nuun (refill at convenience stores/Dunkin Donuts along the way... a lot of route planning goes into having stores at the appropriate route points because we don't have outdoor water fountains up here), fuel every 45 min with Huma gels.

Races - Nothing for 5K, just course water, unless it's really really super duper hot, then I'll bring my handheld.  Just the handheld for 5M/10K usually, maybe eat 1 gel for a 10K just for a boost.  10M/HM, handheld and fuel the same as a long run.

I haven't really experimented with many Nuun flavors.  I started using the Cherry Limeade flavor because it was caffeinated. I was struggling with some post long run caffeine headaches because I would get up at like 5:00 to start my run and then maybe not get my first coffee in me until 10, so I tried using the caffeinated Nuun to help with that.  I've just stuck with Cherry Limeade all this time.

I have found that Huma gels work the best for me... I found them at the running store during my big fuel experiment phase before my first HM in 2015 where I went to the store and just bought a couple of everything.  I hated the sport beans, hated the shot blocks, hated the Gu (although I can do it in a pinch, it doesn't bother my stomach, I just don't like the flavor/texture).  I liked the Honey Stingers and the Huma the best, and I also tried some Untapped once (maple syrup) which was also nice.  But I still pretty much just stick to the Humas because I can by them by the variety box and I like them all.  They have a really nice texture that isn't hard to get out of the packet... it's not thick and gloopy at all (except the chocolate and mocha ones... those ones can be a little thick, but the fruit ones are really nice and "thin").


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> What do you use for your running fuel? How do you fuel... frequency; water before, during or after; wing it or plan on time or miles? What about during a race?


I am SO BAD at this! It is just never a priority for me, despite telling myself I am going to make it a priority!! LOL! I always have water on me, I am actually looking at getting a Camel Back (if anyone has recommendations!!) because I need sooo much water. But I'll eat whatever I remember to in the morning, usually don't, and whatever is offered on the course. In the summer I drink Gatorade.



LSUlakes said:


> Yeti Nightmare


Best Race Name Ever!!!


----------



## kywyldcat03

I asked this in my post, but it was at the very end of it.  So I figured I would make a separate post.  Anyone else here a heavy sweater like me?  What do you take to replenish the lost sodium and other electrolytes?  I see a lot of things out there but want to get your opinions.  This past weekend it was 40 degrees and I had a 20 mile run with my training group.  I had to stop at 14 miles out of 20 due to leg cramps and fatigue.  I was completely drenched in sweat and my training partners said I need to focus on sodium replenishment.  The same thing happened to me at the Disney Marathon this year.  Any thoughts?


----------



## CherieFran

kywyldcat03 said:


> I asked this in my post, but it was at the very end of it.  So I figured I would make a separate post.  Anyone else here a heavy sweater like me?  What do you take to replenish the lost sodium and other electrolytes?  I see a lot of things out there but want to get your opinions.  This past weekend it was 40 degrees and I had a 20 mile run with my training group.  I had to stop at 14 miles out of 20 due to leg cramps and fatigue.  I was completely drenched in sweat and my training partners said I need to focus on sodium replenishment.  The same thing happened to me at the Disney Marathon this year.  Any thoughts?



I definitely don't have the same challenges as you do with the cramping, etc., but when I lived in Texas and would have long training runs in the heat, I would find myself literally crusted in salt at the end. I starting bringing little salt packets on my run (literally those tiny ones that come in a bag of disposable utensils) and taking that with water mid-way and that seemed to help.


----------



## kywyldcat03

CherieFran said:


> I definitely don't have the same challenges as you do with the cramping, etc., but when I lived in Texas and would have long training runs in the heat, I would find myself literally crusted in salt at the end. I starting bringing little salt packets on my run (literally those tiny ones that come in a bag of disposable utensils) and taking that with water mid-way and that seemed to help.


Awesome idea!  I will start stockpiling the packets now!


----------



## kywyldcat03

CherieFran said:


> I definitely don't have the same challenges as you do with the cramping, etc., but when I lived in Texas and would have long training runs in the heat, I would find myself literally crusted in salt at the end. I starting bringing little salt packets on my run (literally those tiny ones that come in a bag of disposable utensils) and taking that with water mid-way and that seemed to help.


I was also crusted in salt.  Even my shoes had salt marks.


----------



## DVCFan1994

kywyldcat03 said:


> I asked this in my post, but it was at the very end of it.  So I figured I would make a separate post.  Anyone else here a heavy sweater like me?  What do you take to replenish the lost sodium and other electrolytes?  I see a lot of things out there but want to get your opinions.  This past weekend it was 40 degrees and I had a 20 mile run with my training group.  I had to stop at 14 miles out of 20 due to leg cramps and fatigue.  I was completely drenched in sweat and my training partners said I need to focus on sodium replenishment.  The same thing happened to me at the Disney Marathon this year.  Any thoughts?



I'm a super heavy sweater, often caked in salt when I'm done.  On hot weather runs over an hour and on any weather long runs over 10 miles I drink an electrolyte drink like Powerade or Gatorade, and I take two Clif Shot blocks with extra salt every 20 minutes.  This was after a lot of trial and error.  Each person is an experiment of one, and you have to find what works for you.  I did a sweat test every long run for a month and calculated my sweat rate, and I have to take in a lot of fluid.  Will need a new fuel belt that holds more bottles as I start full marathon training this summer.  I've never head muscle cramps, but I was having major stomach issues after runs for a while and hydrating better and taking in more fuel solved that 90% of the time. 

As for fueling in general, I don't have a particular pre run plan.  I run at all different times, and just assume my regular day to day nutrition has me covered.  I do think I need to work on this, especially as I'm going to start full training this summer.    But I take water on runs expected to be 45-60 minutes, an electrolyte drink over 60 minutes, and shot blocks over 75 minutes or on hot days.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use for your running fuel? How do you fuel... frequency; water before, during or after; wing it or plan on time or miles? What about during a race?


Water before during and after but sometimes I'll have Gatorade after as well. During a race is the same. Shorter races I don't eat anything. Marathon training and racing gels usually.


----------



## camaker

Sailormoon2 said:


> I always have water on me, I am actually looking at getting a Camel Back (if anyone has recommendations!!) because I need sooo much water.



I have the Camelbak Marathoner and find it very comfortable to run in.  My biggest beef with Camelbaks is that the reservoirs are so hard to clean and get dry afterwards.  I recently replaced my Camelbak 
reservoir with a Hydrapak reservoir.  The difference is night and day!  The Hydrapak can be turned inside out (literally) for cleaning and is top shelf dishwasher safe.  It's so easy to drain, invert, rinse and air dry I'll never go back to the Camelbak reservoir.  My suggestion is to find a pack that fits you comfortably either with a Hydrapak reservoir or just plan to replace the stock reservoir with a Hydrapak.  The tubing from the Camelbak also works with the Hydrapaks quick disconnect system, too, so I've now got an extra usable tubing set, too.


----------



## Miranda

kywyldcat03 said:


> I was also crusted in salt.  Even my shoes had salt marks.


Yes, hi, heavy sweater checking in as well. 

Sorry for the tiny size, as this is a cropped version of a proof photo and I don't want to post the full photo since I'm only posting it to illustrate something:  I am not wearing a satin shirt... this is just a plain black matte soft bamboo type shirt. The "shimmer" on the sleeves is dried salt.  






My dog LOVES me when I come back from runs... I am like her personal margarita.

Anyway, I mainly just use Nuun for electrolyte replacement, but I am going to try salt tabs for really warm runs.  I have only had problems with cramping once luckily.  Last year we had a very very cold winter in New England and it was pretty cold and winter-ish right up until early May... and then BAM it was near 80 the day of the Maine Coast HM.  I was not acclimated to any heat at all yet (the photo isn't from that race, but I was similarly salt encrusted during it), and I got calf cramps during it.  I had been carrying Nuun tabs but I drank more water than I had tabs for... IIRC I only had 1 tab with me, plus the one that I started in the bottle with, and I drained and refilled my 20oz handheld 6 times.


----------



## FFigawi

kywyldcat03 said:


> I asked this in my post, but it was at the very end of it.  So I figured I would make a separate post.  Anyone else here a heavy sweater like me?  What do you take to replenish the lost sodium and other electrolytes?



I recommend using salt tabs or performance salt. They've got all the salt and electrolytes you need for running and/or cycling long distances. I use both and they work equally well. 

https://www.baseperformance.com
http://saltstick.com/product/saltstick-caps/

The other option is to use Tailwind for both nutrition/fueling and electrolyte replenishment. It's by far the best fueling solution I found for an Ironman and it is just as effective for running if you're willing to carry a handheld bottle or wear a Fuel Belt. Tastes fine, zero stomach issues, and gives you everything you need.

http://www.tailwindnutrition.com


----------



## Miranda

I was looking at getting a hydration pack last year and never got one, although I think it would be better for me than trying to deal with route planning around stores.  Especially since now that I joined a running group and I don't have any control over the route.  I guess I really need to get one this year.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use for your running fuel? How do you fuel... frequency; water before, during or after; wing it or plan on time or miles? What about during a race?


*What Fuels I've Tried:*
- Honey Stinger Waffles (Use before race, too much to eat while running)
- Power Bar Energy Blast Gel Filled Chews (Like the consistency, too big to carry while running)
- Gu Gels (They're thick and sticky and generally I take a few licks and trash them during runDisney)
- Clif Shot Blocks (Good but a little sticky)
- Sports Beans (My go to favorite, except fruit punch)
- Skratch Labs Chews (Delicious, Need to experiment more while training)

*Training:*
I don't bring any fuel for less than 5 miles. If I'm running more I will usually have a Nature's Valley Peanut Bar or a Zing Chocolate Chip Oatmeal Bar. Then I'll take the fuel I run with or am experimenting with throughout depending on the fuel. Beans get eaten every mile (1-2 beans), gels are every 45 minutes, shot blocks are every 20-30 minutes, etc. After I usually try some sort of recovery drink sample since I have a ton.

*Races:*
For short races I just grab a Honey Stinger Waffle. Long races I get one of those tiny packs of peanut butter and have that as well. Then I just fuel the same way as training. I usually just do water at the stops but on half marathons I've been known to take some sports drink if necessary.


----------



## Dis5150

run.minnie.miles said:


> I eat a couple rice krispies treats.



This is a fabulous idea that I am going to steal! I can't tolerate much wheat so I can't do toast, bagels, pb crackers etc. anymore. Rice Krispies aren't gluten free but they don't seem to upset my stomach. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## CherieFran

Miranda said:


> My dog LOVES me when I come back from runs... I am like her personal margarita.



Haha...Mine too! I joke that after a run is when my dog loves me the most.


----------



## LSUlakes

kywyldcat03 said:


> I asked this in my post, but it was at the very end of it.  So I figured I would make a separate post.  Anyone else here a heavy sweater like me?  What do you take to replenish the lost sodium and other electrolytes?  I see a lot of things out there but want to get your opinions.  This past weekend it was 40 degrees and I had a 20 mile run with my training group.  I had to stop at 14 miles out of 20 due to leg cramps and fatigue.  I was completely drenched in sweat and my training partners said I need to focus on sodium replenishment.  The same thing happened to me at the Disney Marathon this year.  Any thoughts?



Sport drinks will help a good bit. During the summer when I have longer runs I will drink some the day before, and then about 30 minutes before about half a bottle. If you can, I would also have some during the run instead of just water if thats what you are doing. Once the cramps start up, there really isnt anything you can do to correct the issue in the short term. Energy gels I think will also help. I also have used salt tabs with mixed success. It could be a potassium thing in which case you may want to look into foods high in that to help. Be cautious with the sports drink however, because it could cause some stomach issues to some folks. Hope this helped and once you figure it out, let us know what worked for you.


----------



## kywyldcat03

LSUlakes said:


> Sport drinks will help a good bit. During the summer when I have longer runs I will drink some the day before, and then about 30 minutes before about half a bottle. If you can, I would also have some during the run instead of just water if thats what you are doing. Once the cramps start up, there really isnt anything you can do to correct the issue in the short term. Energy gels I think will also help. I also have used salt tabs with mixed success. It could be a potassium thing in which case you may want to look into foods high in that to help. Be cautious with the sports drink however, because it could cause some stomach issues to some folks. Hope this helped and once you figure it out, let us know what worked for you.


I definitely will let you know how my long run goes this weekend.  Thank you everyone for the great advice!


----------



## roxymama

Miranda said:


> Yes, hi, heavy sweater checking in as well.
> 
> Sorry for the tiny size, as this is a cropped version of a proof photo and I don't want to post the full photo since I'm only posting it to illustrate something:  I am not wearing a satin shirt... this is just a plain black matte soft bamboo type shirt. The "shimmer" on the sleeves is dried salt.



I think I have that exact same handheld bottle but mine is a more gray/light-bluey version.


----------



## Miranda

roxymama said:


> I think I have that exact same handheld bottle but mine is a more gray/light-bluey version.


I hate running with it, because it gives me a sore shoulder muscle and it's just annoying in general to require a lot of "stuff" to go for a run, but I would hate a belt more!   I try and switch hands, but it feels weird in my right hand, and I usually end up switching it back after a while.  I wish I did not require so much water... I am envious of all the people that can just go out and have a run without carrying anything!


----------



## MaleficentEvilSister

Hello! Just found this thread. I'm a beginner who just got back from Disney where my GF and I did the 5k for Princess Weekend. I am hooked! LOVED it so much we are committed to the 5k and 10K next year and yes I am going all in and going to do the 1/2 as well.

I started my training this week, but have a few questions for advanced runners..... I am truly worried about my speed.... seriously like a turtle running through peanut butter.... the more I run and the more weight I lose, will this improve?

Do you alternate your running shoes between runs? Or just use the same pair?


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I like this format!

*What Fuels I've Tried:*
- Power Bar Energy Blast Gel Filled Chews - strange texture, didn't really like
- Gu Gels - used to be my go-to fuel
- Clif Shot Blocks - too chewy sticky
- Sports Beans - use these a lot, but probably don't eat enough of these during runs.  Do not find these as chewy as others
- Honey - tried this out this last training cycle, and not sure it did anything!
- Gatorade Chews - also too sticky, but not too chewy 
- e-Gel - a little larger packaging, but thinner consistency than Gu.  

*Training:*
I usually don't carry any fuel for 10 or less miles. If it is hard workout and hot/humid, I will take my fuelbelt with water.  Fuelbelt with water if I am going more then 10. This last cycle, I also did not take any Fuels until I got the eGels, just to see how I would react to them during race day.   I usually will have a glass of OJ before heading out the door.  Post run, Chocolate milk after harder workouts.  

*Races:*
For a 10 miler, I will take some fuel at about mile 5.  For a Half, take an e-Gel before the race and one about halfway based on where fueling is on the course.  For a full, one before, and one every 45 minutes to 60 minutes.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@camaker thank you so much for the detailed feedback re: Hydrapak!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Before long runs and races, I eat oatmeal and a banana, almost always. I carry water with me using a Fitletic 2-bottle hydration belt. I used to use shot bloks exclusively, but after some extensive dental work and fear of losing a crown, I've switched over to gels - my favorites are the huma and honey stringer gels - I take one about every 4 to 5 miles. If it's hot, I'll drink Gatorade during and after races. I also love a mid-marathon banana.


----------



## baxter24

I drink water during runs but have switched to Tailwind for 10 mile runs or higher. Tailwind is really great! I switched to Tailwind back in the fall and it's been so much better. The gels ended up always messing with my stomach plus I hated how sticky it was dealing with them. I did add gu chomps along with the Tailwind and water stops for the marathon.


----------



## Ariel484

For anyone looking for hydration packs, I have an Orange Mud HydraQuiver and really like it.  The one I have is the single barrel version, which includes a 25-ounce bottle (https://www.orangemud.com/collections/running-packs/products/hydraquiver?variant=402522413) But there's also a double barrel version that has two 25-ounce bottles.

I used to have a Camelback, and while I liked running with it, it was sort of a pain - I was pretty paranoid about drying out the bladder and tube after running so they wouldn't get moldy...that always took a long time.  I like the Orange Mud set-up because it's just the water bottle, which is super easy to clean - I also think the bottle seals well (I have had other bottles that leak around the lid) and it is easy to drink out of.  I have thrown the fabric pack part in the washer and hung it to dry, and that has been fine (I put it in a pillow case so the zippers and reflective parts don't get messed up - wash in cold water on gentle cycle).  I also like that I can put other stuff in the bottle (if I ever try out Tailwind, for example, this would be easy to use for it) and not have a hard time cleaning it after.  Also like having the option to easily refill the bottle when running and that the pack itself is just on my upper back, unlike the Camelback, which was pretty much my entire back - I think I stay cooler because of that.

Downsides are that the water/whatever in the bottle sloshes - no way around that, so it's something I had to get used to.  Also took me a bit to find out just the right way to tighten the straps so that it wasn't too tight but also wasn't too loose...that took some trial and error.  If you purchase from OrangeMud make sure to sign up for their email list as they'll send a 10% off code with your first order.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD: 

* For runs less than 10 miles, nothing - no fuel, no liquids. 
* For runs between 10 miles and 18 miles I carry Gatorade in a Camelbak. I do out and back trail runs, so water stops/drops are not feasible. You carry your liquid with you or you go without. No fuel other than the carbs in the Gatorade.
* For runs longer than 18 miles I switch to water in my Camelbak and use eGels for fuel (props to @DopeyBadger for the recommendation). eGels have proven to be the best fueling option for me, and I have literally tried everything on the market as well as many home made items. I find that I drink a lot more water with eGels, but that has not been a problem for me once I figured out how much I need to bring along. I eat an eGel about 15 minutes before the run, then eat another every 5 miles during the run. They are bigger than most other gels out there, but you get used to it. They also taste better, by far, than any other gels out there (to me).

I am also a heavy sweater. Very heavy - all of my clothes get salt crusted, even in winter. But I have found that simply taking in enough electrolytes during my run in the form of Gatorade or eGels does the trick for me. I do not need to use salt tabs or take in any other electrolytes, but I do need to make sure that I take in enough liquids.

As for the Camelbak - I have used a few different brands over the years and found that Camelbak works best for me. I have learned how to quickly and easily clean and dry the thing - takes me about 2 minutes after a run. I have been using them for almost 20 years and swear by them, but everyone is different.


----------



## LadyDi13

ATTQOTD:
First off, I am sad that I missed my local running store's fuel expo that they had a few weekends ago. I cannot stand any of the Gu products or any gels. I like the Clif shot blocks, specifically the tropical punch ones with the added caffeine. The watermelon ones with added salt caught my attention and come summer time I may give those a try. Like a few other folks I become my dogs personal salt lick after long runs in July. Our Christmas stockings are usually have fuel products to try. I do like the Honey Stinger waffles but those seem to be more of a snack than "fuel".
My husband has been way more finicky with his fueling choices and still has not found a texture or product that he will use consistently. He leans towards the Gu/gel products though. When we run long together I usually carry a water bottle with nuun in it and he wears a camelbak. Sharing is a bit awkward but if he is willing to carry that on his back it makes things easier for me.
On the way out the door I always have a cup of water. I live on caffeine during the week but cannot drink coffee or anything hot before a run. Before I gave it up, I would grab Diet Coke before heading out. Less than 4 miles no food, longer and I may grab a bar of some sort. I cannot eat anything of substance before I run. I typically only fuel runs that will take me an hour or longer.
Good luck to all the runners this weekend...especially the DC RNR runners...dress warm!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Ariel484 said:


> I used to have a Camelback, and while I liked running with it, it was sort of a pain - I was pretty paranoid about drying out the bladder and tube after running so they wouldn't get moldy...that always took a long time.


After cleaning, I take the tube off and swing it dry, then hang it up. I dry out the inside of the bladder with a hand towel and then place a dry hand towel or paper towels bunched up inside the bladder, then hang it up. Since no wet surfaces are touching one another, it dries completely and quickly - no mold. About once/month I also run a piece of a cotton ball through the tube, pulling it through on a rope that I use just for this purpose. It thoroughly cleans the inside of the tube. It is the bite valve that is the hardest to clean; Q-Tips and pipe cleaners do the trick for me. 

Once you have the materials together and the routine down, it is really easy and fast. The bladder that I am using now is 12 years old and going strong. Pretty good investment.


----------



## tigger536

5K: cliff bar before; nothing during
10K: cliff bar and one scoop of tailwind (in water) before; nothing during

Half: cliff bar and two scoops of tailwind (in water) before;3-4 packets of margarita cliff gels during (starting at mile 4 or so, as needed after that)
Full: cliff bar and three scoops of tailwind (in water) before; 4-5 packets of margarita cliff gels and 2-3 gu gels during (starting at mile 4 or so, as needed after that), plus whatever they are giving away on the course

I find that for a half or full (particularly a full) my need for fuel increases in frequency as the miles add up.  So what might be every 3 ish miles in the beginning becomes every mile later.  I go by feel.  


training runs: Nothing for 6 miles or less, water and one cliff pack up to 10 miles, more after that


----------



## LSUlakes

MaleficentEvilSister said:


> Hello! Just found this thread. I'm a beginner who just got back from Disney where my GF and I did the 5k for Princess Weekend. I am hooked! LOVED it so much we are committed to the 5k and 10K next year and yes I am going all in and going to do the 1/2 as well.
> 
> I started my training this week, but have a few questions for advanced runners..... I am truly worried about my speed.... seriously like a turtle running through peanut butter.... the more I run and the more weight I lose, will this improve?
> 
> Do you alternate your running shoes between runs? Or just use the same pair?



Welcome to the thread! To answer your question, the simple answer is yes you should be able to run faster as the weight comes off. You will also become faster by just continuing to run even if your weight remained the same with consistent running. Some people rotate shoes and others dont and the answer as to why vary from person to person. It seems scientifically the verdict on whether to do this is still out. If you go to the second post on the first page of this thread you will find a list of "QOTD" topics. Each one is linked to when the question was asked and you can start from there and read my response and others after it. 
If you have any other question, do ask them here as we have a good group of people to help find a solution to a problem or recommendations for nearly anything running related. Best of luck with training and we look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use for your running fuel? How do you fuel... frequency; water before, during or after; wing it or plan on time or miles? What about during a race?


For short weekday runs, I don't do anything special; I have a snack around 3-3:30pm every day and that tides me over until dinner, which I eat after working out/running. I drink water all day, every day; I don't bring fluids on short runs this time of year, but I need it for even 3-milers in the worst of FL summer.

Morning runs get breakfast first: a slice or two of oatmeal toast, topped with peanut butter, banana slices and honey, plus coffee with milk. I try to eat 1.5-2 hours before my run.

Anything over an hour gets mid-race fuel, and Gels are my go-to: GU or Clif Shots. I've tried other things but these work well and are small and easy to stash on me*, which is a BIG plus, since I'm chronically hypoglycemic and need a metric ton of fuel for marathons. (*Unlike, say, pretzels - FYI it takes a LOT of pretzel twists to get 100 cals lol!) A gel every 40-45 minutes keeps my blood glucose pretty stable, though it started to drop badly late in the WDW full this year, so I may need to add a little Powerade along the way next time. I can use plain water in the few weeks it's not hot, but I use Nuun most of the year; that plus the electrolytes in my gels keep me pretty balanced, even when I'm regularly losing .5-1lb per mile to sweat when it's 98* and 99% humidity.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use for your running fuel? How do you fuel... frequency; water before, during or after; wing it or plan on time or miles? What about during a race?



I've got a calculator for that!  I built the calculator based on information from Hansons and information from Benjamin Rapoport's 2010 paper "Metabolic Factors Liming Performance in Marathon Runners".  For the viewing pleasure of others, I will place the rest of my answer under a spoiler because not everyone wants to see the oncoming wall of text and math.




Spoiler: ATTQOTD



The need for carbs during running comes down to math to me . Do I have enough carbs in storage in my muscles to run my pace for this distance?  I don't have any medical need for nutrition per se, but need to have enough carbs on board and replenish my electrolytes.

Current body Weight (in kg) X Distance (in km) = Total kcals burned

In total, fat and carbs equal out the total kcals burned. The faster you run (relative to your fitness level) the more carbs you burn. I'll use my numbers as an example.

Weight = 72.7 kg
Distance = 42.195 km
kcals = 3068.7

Now my calculator makes two assumptions.

1. You have an average weight to leg muscle ratio. Outside of a leg muscle biopsy, it is near impossible to know where a person falls on the scale of leg muscle. The size of the leg muscle partially determines the capability of carb storage.
2. You have an average metabolic efficiency profile. Your use of carbs and fat the faster you run (relative to your fitness level) is average. Again, outside of a lab metabolic efficiency test, it is near impossible to tell whether someone is average or not. The faster you run the more carbs you use. Some people might be 60% carbs 40% fat at 65% VO2max and others at 80% VO2max (this is where the metabolic efficiency profile would be helpful).



*Chart from Rapoport's paper

If we _assume_ (and it is a leap), that a person is average for both of these parameters then we can make some calculations based on needs.

Leg Muscle Mass = 15.3
Carb storage = 1221.8 kcals

Current VO2max = 55 (Based on Garmin 235 which is highly dependent on an accurate HRmax of which I am not 100% confident in.  If maxHR is off by 10 bpm, then Garmin VO2max can be off by as much as 10%.  My 220-age=189, but based on my historical HR during races my maxHR is much more likely to be 170-180.)

My last marathon was at a pace of 7:40 min/mile and based on some other calculations that makes it 75% of my VO2max. Based on an average metabolic efficiency ratio I would need 2148 kcals carbs to run 42.195 km, at my weight, at 75% VO2max. This gives me a deficit of 926 kcals carbs. I can pull some from the liver and thus my final deficit is 826 kcals carbs (which equals 247.1 kcals carbs per hour which equals 61.8 g carbs per hour). This is where a traditional gel strategy would kick in. Ok I need 61.8 g carbs per hour to run a marathon at my weight and current fitness level at my goal pace.  Keep in mind the limit for carb intake per hour is somewhere around 75-90 g.




On the above calculator you can see my %VO2max at 75 is equal to a 3:20:40 marathon time.  It requires 2148 kcal carbs.  If I did not do any carb pre-loading or carb intake during the race, I would hit the glycogen depletion wall at ~14.9 miles (assuming I entered the race with a normal 100% carb storage)

I personally use E-Gel as my carb and electrolyte source.  It has 37g carbs per package from two different sources.  The has been some research to show that two carb sourced nutrition is more readily available to be absorbed because of how each type of carb is processed by the body.  More routes of absorption means more carbs can be taken in and more efficiently through the system.  It also is the closest to meeting the American College of Sports Medicine recommended electrolyte replacement at 500mg Sodium and 200mg Potassium per liter (34oz) of consumed liquid.



For every 2 g of carbs, the body needs 1 oz of water to absorb it.  Thus, I need to drink 18.5 oz of water between every E-Gel to ensure its proper absorption.  A key thing to remember is this is water, and not gatorade or something similar.  Gatorade is already an isotonic solution with a carb to liquid ratio around 2g:1oz.  Which means there is no available water from gatorade to aid in absorbing the carbs from the E-Gel.  If I take 1 E-Gel and 18.5 oz Gatorade, I will start to get GI issues (also known as the feeling of a brick in the stomach) because the body has no available water to digest the E-Gel (this isn't exclusive to E-gel as this is true across the board with carbs).  Guess where the body pulls water from in emergency digesting needs... the muscles?!?!  So if you don't hydrate appropriately you start to dehydrate your muscles in addition to making the bricks in your stomach and it leads to an inevitable crash.  Important to note that in non-ideal weather situations, the 2g carb to 1 oz water ratio increases because of the loss of water in excessive sweating.

So for my last race I consumed 3oz of water per mile.  I took one E-gel at the beginning, one at mile 5, one at mile 12, and one at mile 19.  Do the math and that's 37+37+37+37=148 total carbs.  But I needed 247 carbs to avoid the wall, so what else did I do???

Well I also do a pre-loading of carbs on the day prior.  I'm also trying to get rid of using gels or carbs during racing. How can I do that?

It's a two-step process.

1. Teach the body to increase carb storage capacity.
2. Store more than 100% carb capacity immediately prior to race day.

Step 1 can be accomplished with something called Glycogen Depletion training.  *WARNING! THIS CAN BE DANGEROUS AND SHOULD NOT BE ATTEMPTED LIGHTLY!* These glycogen depletion training runs occur at least 8-12 weeks prior to race day and can be no more than once every 3-4 weeks. You plan to do your normal long run in duration between 90-150 minutes. You eat no breakfast prior and you use no fuel during the run. Your body becomes starved for carbs during the run, but there is nothing available. You typically fade hard at the end of these runs and as others have described learn what it feels like to be at near 0. When you get home you consume a large load of carbs within 15 minutes of finishing. Preferably mostly in liquid form as it can digest more readily. Your body will quickly store as many carbs as it can. The body adapts to the training by saying to itself, hey this guy is crazy and needs more carbs. Let's store more carbs in his legs for the next time he tries to do this to us. Thus, this increases your ability to store above 100% of your physical carb storage capabilities based on the leg muscle mass calculations.

Step 2 is accomplished through a sophisticated pre-race day carb loading strategy. There are a few out there, but I prefer the Western Australian method. Over the past year, I have been training my body to be able to tolerate the carb loading procedure. According to research, it can allow you to maximally store as much as 190% carb capacity (although results varied in the study and I believe the variation in the results is due to Step 1). So if I could maximally train my body to store 190% carb capacity, then it means I could store 2321 kcals of carbs. Remember how much I needed to run my pace, my distance, my weight... 1902. So now I've created a surplus of carbs stored in the muscles in the day or days (research by others suggest that carb loading could be done as many as 5 days prior to the event) ahead and can run the distance without carbs being a limiting factor. In fact, if I were physically capable, then carb depletion wouldn't become an issue at my weight and VO2max until I tried to run a 2:44:49 (81% VO2max). Yea, there are plenty of other reasons why I can't currently run that pace and one of them is not carbs. Here's the Western Australia plan based on my weight (as you can see this is not your typical spaghetti dinner):






What's the drawback to this plan? There is no feedback prior to race day on how many carbs you've stored. I could calculate to the cows come home that I'll store 190%, but there's not really any way to know outside of a muscle biopsy the day prior whether I've done it successfully. So the plan takes a bit of leap of faith, but I know based on the science it works. The gels are easier from a standpoint that I can pre-calculate to eat this many gels at a certain rate with a certain water intake to determine I'll have sufficient carbs to finish. This however doesn't eliminate the need for electrolyte replacement (but if you drink some gatorade or electrolyte tabs on course, then you'll be fine).  So at this point in my running career I commit overkill but doing some gels and a carb pre-loading prior to the event.  As time progresses my goal is to get more and more comfortable with minimal on course nutrition and mostly doing pre-loading.  But that's a lot of pressure (months of training) on some calculations to go right.

So something I realized when I went through this exercise is that I don't really need to do any carb replacement for any race other than a marathon or more.  Unless I plan to run 85% VO2max or faster, then my calculator states that you won't hit glycogen depletion until after 13.1 miles.

The biggest question to me though is the accuracy of this calculation is highly dependent on the VO2max assessment being accurate.  If that number is off, then so is your goal pace as a % VO2max, which means your "wall" estimation is off as well.

For the purposes of training, I only intake carbs on runs longer than 100 minutes in duration.  My intent is to try and teach my body to become more efficient in using fat as a fuel source.  If we could theoretically teach the body to use 100% fat as a fuel source we could run for VERY long distances with no threat of glycogen depletion.  So this teaching of the body can be a very useful technique.  On runs over 100 minutes I usually consume 1 E-gel when 100-120 minutes and 2 E-gels if 120-150 minutes in duration.  These are not because I "have" to have the E-Gels for training at these distances for threat of glycogen depletion, but because getting too close to the "wall" to often increases the need for recovery between bouts of exercise.  In addition, when you enter training runs your glycogen storage may not be 100% (whereas a tapered race is more likely you are).


----------



## roxymama

Can I ask a potentially dumb question?

RE: Fueling outside of just water - Basically what's your baseline to know it is "working"?  Does it just help make you feel continually normal like at the beginning of a race or does it make you feel better?.  Or does it just prevent you from feeling worse?  

Gosh, I hope I worded that coherently.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use for your running fuel? How do you fuel... frequency; water before, during or after; wing it or plan on time or miles? What about during a race?



I have been inconsistent with this, but I have done Gatorade chews, sport beans, fruit snacks, Mike and Ikes and probably more that I am forgetting. Fruit snacks and Mike and Ikes have been my best so far (no idea why but oh well), but I just bought Tailwind and that whole concept really is probably my best bet so I am excited to try it out. I am good at bringing fuel with, I am bad at my frequency and just remembering to eat it so I guess I am a wing it person, but I shouldn't be! Anything less than 10k I just bring water, maybe a fruit snack just in case. 10k and up I am water and fuel but see above on how that works out for me. Only for about 8 miles and up do I even think about my pre run food. Higher carbs like a bagel or clif bar or something happens and a quick sugar rush of a (small) cookie before I go out is my routine. Seems to work okay, I am sure I could do a lot better though!


----------



## opusone

roxymama said:


> Can I ask a potentially dumb question?
> 
> RE: Fueling outside of just water - Basically what's your baseline to know it is "working"?  Does it just help make you feel continually normal like at the beginning of a race or does it make you feel better?.  Or does it just prevent you from feeling worse?
> 
> Gosh, I hope I worded that coherently.



Basically, you don't want to bonk due to lack of hydration or nutrients (mainly electrolytes and carbohydrates/glycogen).  It sometimes gives you a slight immediate boost, but it's more to keep you "normal."


----------



## sidrich

roxymama said:


> Can I ask a potentially dumb question?
> 
> RE: Fueling outside of just water - Basically what's your baseline to know it is "working"?  Does it just help make you feel continually normal like at the beginning of a race or does it make you feel better?.  Or does it just prevent you from feeling worse?
> 
> Gosh, I hope I worded that coherently.


Training for Princess last year I did not realize, as a newbie, that eating during a run was a thing one was supposed to do. So I chugged along extending my long runs- and right around 9-10 miles, I found that while I felt fine while running- I would get sick after. Usually post run I would manage a sports drink and stretches and a shower -then I would feel pukey and nauseated
  It hit me within 20 minutes of completing the run. I wanted to eat dinner but felt so bad all I could do was curl up in a ball. Eventually it was pointed out to me that I needed to fuel during runs- and as soon as I did- the post run sickness went away. What was odd was for me -at least up to 10 miles- not fueling didn't seem to affect my running pace or how I felt while running. But it probably would have if I hadn't done something by the time my runs went to 12 miles. 

I didn't notice a change in speed or ease after adding fuel into the routine- but obviously it was healthier for me.


----------



## Miranda

opusone said:


> Basically, you don't want to bonk due to lack of hydration or nutrients (mainly electrolytes and carbohydrates/glycogen).  It sometimes gives you a slight immediate boost, but it's more to keep you "normal."


Well, as normal as one can feel when running for many many hours.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATYQOTD: Running is the only time I can stop thinking! Thinking causes me to not pay attention and do annoying things like overextended my knee just before a race weekend.

ATTQOTD: I've been eating a banana before runs that are 1hr+ and then during I have Gatorade and pretzels every 15 min. I have water with me (hydration pack that I got off Amazon that has tons of pockets) and just drink when I feel like it.


----------



## LSUlakes

I'll try to ask a even stranger question for everyone. Do you have any issues with running when you run in something other than running shoes? I'm not talking about anything far either, like from the daycare front door 30 feet to your car in the rain...
I did this yesterday. It feels like shine splints every time it happens, but I usually take a URD, but I have been very lazy and went for a run that evening anyway because of it. Almost immediately i knew something was off but since I took a few days off i kept going. Well, at the end of the run the area right below the outside of me knee feels bruised and hasn't really improved or gotten worse since this morning. Anyone have something similar happen? Cut the leg off?



roxymama said:


> Can I ask a potentially dumb question?
> 
> RE: Fueling outside of just water - Basically what's your baseline to know it is "working"?  Does it just help make you feel continually normal like at the beginning of a race or does it make you feel better?.  Or does it just prevent you from feeling worse?
> 
> Gosh, I hope I worded that coherently.



My goal with fueling/hydration is to make sure I keep sweating and prevent cramping.


----------



## rteetz

An interesting study done by my university 

https://medium.com/research-at-marq...-have-a-glass-ceiling-3224d8c87079#.57tg2kyic


----------



## teetoppz28

roxymama said:


> I just learned it was International Women's Day.  So wishing all the women runners here a happy day!  I will be celebrating with some basement planking and tiny-weight lifting and finish with *a cold bottle of Odd-Side Bean Flicker craft brew* that I forced my hubby to find when he was on a beerventure this weekend.  #fuel



You must be a Michigander. 

I used to live in Michigan and LOVED the craft beer there. Oddside, Right Brain, Drangonmead, and Tri-City are my favorites. Since moving to Arizona, I have yet to find anything remotely close to Michigan's craft beer. We're heading back in June, and I am bringing an extra piece of luggage JUST for craft brews! LOL!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

This past Sunday completed volume 2 of my journal.  Totals for the year:  837.3 miles running (210 mile increase) and 40.9 miles of swimming (20 mile increase). 
Now to volume 3.  DW has also restarted her journal.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: for most of my runs, nothing.

I have a small flipbelt water bottle I've used for runs 8-9miles or more.

I find that fueling with food for me is more about keeping my GI tract "online" than true energy. For run over 7-8miles, I like to take something every 3 miles or so - it seems to help prevent GI issues post-run (almost keeps things moving and prevents cramping).

I like chews best - but they get hard in the winter cold! I tried gu at a long run spnosored by our running store and they seem to work well.

I got a chocolate flavored one on the course at PHM and hands down that has been my favorite flavor! Never would have tried it myself - but it was oddly great.


----------



## Miranda

I had a really good run tonight at our run group.  We ran the course for the 5K we are doing on Saturday, and somehow I busted out an 11:06 pace?  I am not sure how that happened, but I think it's accurate.  I forgot my Garmin, so I was using the Strava app with the auto-pause turned on.  The distance looks right, and the elapsed time is 41:07 vs 33:24 for the run so I know it was pausing at lights and stuff.  At any rate, it was somewhere between that and 12:04 because that's what the girl that I was with had on her watch, but hers wasn't auto-pausing correctly, since she was watching it tick away at a stop light.  

My Wednesday night runs have been around the 12:15-12:20 pace, so that was nice, even though I was so winded during it.  My February has been kind of disappointing with my hip issues... I took 1.5 weeks off earlier in the month and another 1.5 weeks off last week, so my hard earned cardio fitness has taken a hit.  I was feeling pretty good about my running at the start of February and was all ready to start HM training, and now I am having to bail on one of them and maybe the other one too.  I have 12 weeks until the one I really want to do and no plan other than "try to run more". 

Speaking of my hip, I think that, thanks to Dr. Google and an offhand post that was a reply to someone else's hip question in the Team #runDisney Facebook group, I have figured out exactly what muscle it is that is giving me so many issues:  my TFL muscle  http://www.rehab4runners.co.uk/running-injuries/hip-groin-pain/tfl-pain/

It seems as though it is mainly caused by what I already knew:  I have weak glutes.   I definitely have got to get onto the glute strengthening bandwagon.


----------



## Slogger

JClimacus said:


> I recommend MB as a race. It's well-organized, the course is flat, the only downside being the headwind you might have to fight going up Ocean Blvd. And Myrtle Beach is nice place to spend a couple of post-race days. I think I put on about 8 lbs in a couple days after the race.



Glad you had a good race and sorry about the wind.   Forecast was for 10-15 mph, is that what you dealt with?    4 minutes off your goal is pretty impressive.  Did you make it to the afterparty at House of Blues?   I really wanted to do MB this year but couldn't make it.    Hopefully soon.


----------



## sourire

ATYQOTD: I usually listen to music on my runs.  I'm a big Springsteen fan, so I usually listen to Bruce concerts or albums on the longer runs especially. If I'm having a bad day or feeling particularly tired, a little Born to Run, Incident on 57th into Rosalita will get me feeling better!! Have been trying to switch it up with a podcast or audiobook, but I find that my mind wanders easily, and I can't pay attention!

ATTQOTD: Have experimented with different things for fuel like many of the responses indicate.  My usual routine of yogurt with berries and granola and a cup of coffee about an hour or 2 before a run seems to work well for anything shorter than 5-6 miles.  Beyond that, I usually bring Gu chews or Clif blocks to have along the way.  I really like the Stinger waffles (or the Gu Stroop waffles which are basically the same idea), and sometimes I'll have one of those and/or a banana if there isn't time for the yogurt and coffee.  The waffles are kind of large to carry along for the runs though. Not a fan of the gels!  I'm also a salty sweater!!  Didn't know what was happening the first few times I rubbed it off my neck and saw white stuff all over my shirt! I usually bring water along for shorter runs or a Nuun tablet in my water bottle for longer runs.  Have a run belt that can hold several water bottles, but I find it a bit heavy and annoying.  I prefer just holding one of the 8 oz bottles that normally go in the run belt and refilling along the way as needed.  Will have to try the recommendations for the salty sweaters among us!  Thanks all!


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Can I ask a potentially dumb question?
> 
> RE: Fueling outside of just water - Basically what's your baseline to know it is "working"?  Does it just help make you feel continually normal like at the beginning of a race or does it make you feel better?.  Or does it just prevent you from feeling worse?



Not a dumb question at all. I think fueling should be done to maintain your body's energy over a long period of time. If done properly, it doesn't make you feel better or worse, it keeps you feeling strong. If you feel your concentration going or your body starting to lag a bit, you've probably waited too long to refuel. Taking something in on regular intervals is the best way to keep your energy levels consistent all race long. Of course, this all assumes you're fully fueled and ready to go on race morning.


----------



## BikeFan

MaleficentEvilSister said:


> Hello! Just found this thread. I'm a beginner who just got back from Disney where my GF and I did the 5k for Princess Weekend. I am hooked! LOVED it so much we are committed to the 5k and 10K next year and yes I am going all in and going to do the 1/2 as well.
> 
> I started my training this week, but have a few questions for advanced runners..... I am truly worried about my speed.... seriously like a turtle running through peanut butter.... the more I run and the more weight I lose, will this improve?



Yes, your speed will go up as your weight comes down.  More importantly, speed will come with training, but it's a process that requires a bit of patience.  As a beginner, don't worry about your speed so much.  Just try to increase your distance over time and try to find a good pace you can comfortably hold for a while.  You don't want to run every run at or near max effort.  Good luck!


----------



## Wendy98

For training runs, I pretty much stick to water.  I have a very unforgiving stomach.  This is pretty much how I have always done it.  For a marathon, I will carry a Clifshot or something but usually just take whatever "shot" they offer on the course.  I don't eat much while racing.  Unless it is hot, I stay away from Gatorade.  The few times I do the Gatorade, my stomach has come close to sending it back.

Now biking is another story.  I get so hungry and have to carry snacks unless I come across that rare mid-ride all you can eat buffet.

I am constantly covered in salt from running or working out.  Sometimes I won't shower right away and my skin dries.  You could salt food by just rubbing my arm at this point.


----------



## JClimacus

Slogger said:


> Glad you had a good race and sorry about the wind.   Forecast was for 10-15 mph, is that what you dealt with?    4 minutes off your goal is pretty impressive.  Did you make it to the afterparty at House of Blues?   I really wanted to do MB this year but couldn't make it.    Hopefully soon.


I'm not sure what the wind speed was, I'm not good at estimating that sort of thing. It was blowing things around on the street and making the trees move. Sometimes it would gust and feel like someone just gave you a push in the chest.

We didn't go to the afterparty. We tried the pre-race pasta party at the Grand Dunes but it was a bust. For one thing, it was supposed to start at 5:30 but at 5:30 they hadn't even started setting up. It turns out the caterers thought it started at 6. For another, it turned out it was outside (unadvertised) and it was windy in the low 40's. So rather than stand in the cold wind for half an hour we bailed and went to Ducatis Restaurant, an Italian place near the Grand Dunes that turned out to be excellent. That was the only hitch in the proceedings. Overall it's a great race and a great place to run. If one of my kids wants to do it with me, I'd run it again.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD:
Training: For long runs I run 5 mile loops and put a bottle of water on my porch. 15 or longer and I carry a gu gel if I need it. For the 20 milers, I eat a gu gel (Chocolate Outrage) every 6 miles just to get used to it for the marathon.

Racing: I don' t eat anything prior to anything shorter than a marathon. For a marathon, I eat about a half dozen saltines with peanut butter. I don't eat or drink anything during a race for 10k or shorter, and only drink in a half marathon if it's warm. For the full, I take water or Gatorade at every water stop and eat a gu gel at 6,12 and 18 miles. Sometimes I eat another at 20 and maybe even a fifth at 22. At MB this past weekend, I ate 4, my last at mile 22. I happened to drop that one and had to stop and (painfully) bend over to pick it up.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

roxymama said:


> Can I ask a potentially dumb question?
> 
> RE: Fueling outside of just water - Basically what's your baseline to know it is "working"?  Does it just help make you feel continually normal like at the beginning of a race or does it make you feel better?.  Or does it just prevent you from feeling worse?
> 
> Gosh, I hope I worded that coherently.


I try to avoid peaks and valleys during a run, and by that I mean peaks and valleys in how strong I feel. I fuel just enough to avoid that. Wait too long in between fueling and you start to feel tired, then fuel and you feel great for a few minutes - I want to avoid that. The switch to eGels did that for me. No sugar rush, no crashes - just a smooth experience until I push myself faster or farther than my training has prepared my body for. 

I know bonks - I push my body to the bonk point a few times each year to figure out where my limits are. But I fuel to allow for optimal performance, not to avoid a bonk.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> An interesting study done by my university
> 
> https://medium.com/research-at-marq...-have-a-glass-ceiling-3224d8c87079#.57tg2kyic


Women finish fewer marathons than men because they are the primary caregivers for their children.

Women race more than men at every shorter distance, so caring for children is not limiting their ability or desire to run, jut the time that they have for the sport. And it isn't society that has women as the primary caregiver for children - it is evolution (at least, in the western world). 

As much as some may not want to admit it, men and women are not the same. Millions of years of evolution has created a stark difference between the genders, and those differences have allowed our species to thrive. Now that many of those differences are no longer necessary for survival, we all strive for gender equality. But remember that even if we achieve gender equality, the sexes will still be different in ways that the pressures of society cannot change. Women will still *need* to care for their children, just as they will *need* to have them - needs felt so deeply that society cannot touch them. Men will still feel the need to have children, but a man's need to care for them comes from a different place and is very new to the species. 

It is very difficult to overcome millions of years of evolutionary development, and it won't happen in a handful of generations. We are different. I, for one, love the differences.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Sailormoon2 said:


> I am SO BAD at this! It is just never a priority for me, despite telling myself I am going to make it a priority!! LOL! I always have water on me, I am actually looking at getting a Camel Back (if anyone has recommendations!!) because I need sooo much water. But I'll eat whatever I remember to in the morning, usually don't, and whatever is offered on the course. In the summer I drink Gatorade.



I use a MEC-branded hydration pack for trail runs and it works great.  It's a nice size, letting my throw in my car keys/Clif bars/phone/etc, and there's no bouncing when I run.  It comes with a 2L Hydrpak bladder, which as @camaker mentioned is super easy to clean as it flips inside out.  As an added bonus it is on sale right now for only $49.99 Canadian!

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5032-787/Mountain-Fountain-5-Hydration-Pack


----------



## roxymama

teetoppz28 said:


> You must be a Michigander.
> 
> I used to live in Michigan and LOVED the craft beer there. Oddside, Right Brain, Drangonmead, and Tri-City are my favorites. Since moving to Arizona, I have yet to find anything remotely close to Michigan's craft beer. We're heading back in June, and I am bringing an extra piece of luggage JUST for craft brews! LOL!



Close...across the lake in Chicago.  But We do a beach house in St Joseph, MI and so many of my beer loves come from those trips!  Does that make me a partial-Michigander? Hubby also brought me home Odd Side Grampas Apple Pie beer but yet to try. Green Bush is really good too and Three Floyds is fairly close in Indiana.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD:* Outside of what is most likely consider the 4 standard races for runners (5k, 10k, 13.1 and 26.2) what are some other distances that you have raced? Any unique distances?

ATTQOTD: Outside of the normal races, I have done a official "beer mile", but never a mile. I've raced 2 milers, 10 milers, and the most unique distance I've run was 10 nautical miles which is ~11.51 miles.


----------



## Ariel484

QOTD: I've done a 2-miler, a 4-miler (that went through the 3 major sports complexes in my city), and a 10-miler.  I like the 10-mile distance a lot.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Outside of what is most likely consider the 4 standard races for runners (5k, 10k, 13.1 and 26.2) what are some other distances that you have raced? Any unique distances?



Beer mile, but like you, never an actual mile
10 miles
50 km
56 km
50 miles
88 km
90 km

One of these days, I plan to add 100 miles to the list


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: I haven't done any unique distances but have one very unique race.  Last June, I ran in the Hillbilly Half marathon in Leipers Fork, TN.  Instead of an announcer or fireworks starting the race, the General Lee (Dukes of Hazzard for all you younger folks) did a burnout at the start line and was chased down by Rosco P. Coltrane in a cop car.  Along the race course, they had the Hillbilly Hecklers who would heckle the runners instead of encouraging them.  They also played banjos and drank moonshine.  It was all an act put together by local volunteers.  It was very entertaining to say the least!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

I feel like it has been forever since I posted here. I am just going to jump back in today.

ATTQOTD: I have run a 6k, 5 miler and 10 miler.


----------



## LSUlakes

kywyldcat03 said:


> ATTQOTD: I haven't done any unique distances but have one very unique race.  Last June, I ran in the Hillbilly Half marathon in Leipers Fork, TN.  Instead of an announcer or fireworks starting the race, the General Lee (Dukes of Hazzard for all you younger folks) did a burnout at the start line and was chased down by Rosco P. Coltrane in a cop car.  Along the race course, they had the Hillbilly Hecklers who would heckle the runners instead of encouraging them.  They also played banjos and drank moonshine.  It was all an act put together by local volunteers.  It was very entertaining to say the least!



At one point I think the race was named something else and someone posted a video on youtube that went "viral". The youtube video showed some locals having fun with runners by acting like hillbillys and I think the following year they just went with the idea. I have to say that I want to run that race as it looks like it would be very interesting! Instead of character stops, it could be hillbilly stops with shots!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: 3 mile, 5 mile, and 10 mile.  Not really unique, just uncommon.   Well the 5 and 10 anyway... I am not sure why the 3 mile one isn't just a 5K.


----------



## kywyldcat03

LSUlakes said:


> At one point I think the race was named something else and someone posted a video on youtube that went "viral". The youtube video showed some locals having fun with runners by acting like hillbillys and I think the following year they just went with the idea. I have to say that I want to run that race as it looks like it would be very interesting! Instead of character stops, it could be hillbilly stops with shots!


Yes the race used to be called the Franklin Half Marathon but they changed the name due to the people on the course.  I actually live in Franklin.  From talking with the director, that was never planned by the race officials, it just happened when the locals took the initiative.  It was a lot of fun but the hills were very difficult (at about the middle of the race there is a 14% grade) and it was very hot and humid that day.  If they moved the race to a cooler time of year I would definitely run it again but not in that heat.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

A 10-miler is the only non-traditional distance I've done, but I'd say that's still a pretty common distance.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: 8k and 15k.  Doing a mile in May!  There's lots of weird distance races in my area so maybe I need to just start trying all of them to get a huge PR list.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I have done a 1/4 marathon a couple of times, and many (11) 10 milers.  I really like the 10 mile race distance.  I have also done 3 road relay races on a team of 12, and one Ragnar trail relay race with a team of 8.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Outside of what is most likely consider the 4 standard races for runners (5k, 10k, 13.1 and 26.2) what are some other distances that you have raced? Any unique distances?


I'm boring and haven't done anything upside the standard four distances.


----------



## Miranda

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: 8k and 15k.  Doing a mile in May!  There's lots of weird distance races in my area so maybe I need to just start trying all of them to get a huge PR list.


I have one 5M race that seems to be alternatingly referred to as a 5M or an 8K... I think the two distances are so close that sometimes I just call it an 8K if I'm lumping it in with other races of 5K/10K distance since it gives a more consistent perspective of how long it is rather than saying 5K 5M 10K. 

I might do a 15K in June if I don't end up doing my HM.  One of my run group coaches is the RD for it, so I kinda feel like I should support her if I don't go to my half.  It's the same weekend, though, so there's no way I can do both.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

In the Army we ran the following for time in my unit:

1 mile - Event race, held twice/year as a team. Everyone on a team earned the time of the slowest member of the team.
2 miles - PT test distance back in the day
5 miles - had to complete in less than 40 minutes or do remedial PT after work every day
8 miles - twice/year, as a unit, run at an 8 minute mile pace, in formation. Fall out and you are placed in remedial PT

We also ran a ton of "indian" runs of all distances and I loved them. The Army tweak - when you were the person going from back to front, you had to run far enough ahead to do 10 pushups before taking the lead.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Outside of what is most likely consider the 4 standard races for runners (5k, 10k, 13.1 and 26.2) what are some other distances that you have raced? Any unique distances?



4k, 2.93 miles (my 5k this past weekend was officially updated post-race as a 2.93 mile distance), 4 miler, 1/4 Marathon, 10 milers


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD: I have not run any unique distances.  I am planning on at least one 10 miler this year though to get a POT for the WDW marathon.

A race here in Worcester I've wanted to do is the Firefighters Memorial 6k.  In 1999 there was a horrible fire in an abandoned building and 6 firefighters were killed trying to fight the fire and rescue a person they were told was inside.  The race is held in their memory and to raise money for local charities.  Each year since I've known of it I've have a conflict though.  This year it's a wedding at Disney.  Other than that race I'm not aware of many non standard distance races.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: My very first race (2010) was a "Lucky Day 4K." It was a huge confidence booster at the time  (and then after 2012, I stupidly took like 4 years off from running... dumb.) 

I am struggling with a post-Disney cold and have only ran 1x since the race. I know the old "if it's in the chest, you need to rest" adage, but it is my throat up and I still feel too yucky to run. Do you take time off for a cold?


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I have also done the 10 nautical mile race that @LSUlakes did. Lots of fun but HOT! And the distance from the website says it is 11.8061 miles.  @LSUlakes are you doing it this year? I definitely am.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Outside of what is most likely consider the 4 standard races for runners (5k, 10k, 13.1 and 26.2) what are some other distances that you have raced? Any unique distances?



I'll be running Around the Bay at the end of the month for the third time...it is a 30K race.  It is unique as it is the oldest race in North America, with the first race being run in 1894...3 years before Boston.

Also have done 15K, 10 miles and 50K.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I have run a 15K, it's actually one of my favourite races as it is in July and they give out popsicles and freezies at all the water stations, and beer at the finish!

Also the Hobble Gobble is a "guess your finishing time race" so the mileage is always really weird, like 6.37 ect.

I will be doing my first 50K this August.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Outside of what is most likely consider the 4 standard races for runners (5k, 10k, 13.1 and 26.2) what are some other distances that you have raced? Any unique distances?



I do a 5 mile race every Thanksgiving (I did it twice ... that counts as every year, right?). I also walked a 1-mile race on Heartbreak Hill (when I was like 13-14ish), where I was the last person to finish, because my stupid friend who convinced me to walk it with her ran across the finish line without warning me. (And that is where my aversion to finishing last comes from)
Nothing more exciting than that. I don't really do that many races in general, so if I'm going to do a race, I'm probably more likely to pick a standard distance just because I'm more used to it.


----------



## Chaitali

There are a lot of local 8ks our running club puts on.  And I've done 2 10 milers - Tower of Terror and the Army 10 Miler in DC.  I'm planning to add another 10 miler in April.


----------



## roxymama

I forgot to add all my random kid-race distances my sis and I did in the early 80's when I went to my Dad's race events.  Lots of 200m, 400m, 1 miler, dashes.  Guess those count, right?  All I wanted was the giant free t-shirts.


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have also done the 10 nautical mile race that @LSUlakes did. Lots of fun but HOT! And the distance from the website says it is 11.8061 miles.  @LSUlakes are you doing it this year? I definitely am.



Wont be making the trip this year as our June schedule is going to be very busy this year. It's DW's B-day and out anniversary (Which is normal), but we also have a wedding that month out of town. I am also going to the Zaps Running camp in NC in early July, so the 10 NM was a no go this year. I do hope to return at some point as I really enjoy the event and stopping in Memphis on our way home for BBQ!!!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Outside of what is most likely consider the 4 standard races for runners (5k, 10k, 13.1 and 26.2) what are some other distances that you have raced? Any unique distances?



I have done some 1 mile, 7k, 2.5k, 15k and 10 mile races. I know the 10 mile is not so unique but not quite as popular as the other 4 standard distances, which is a shame because it might be my favorite distance to run and they aren't that easy to find in this area! The Twin Cities 10 mile here in Minnesota is the only lottery entry race I know of around here, so that says something on its popularity (at least in MN).


----------



## kywyldcat03

LSUlakes said:


> Wont be making the trip this year as our June schedule is going to be very busy this year. It's DW's B-day and out anniversary (Which is normal), but we also have a wedding that month out of town. I am also going to the Zaps Running camp in NC in early July, so the 10 NM was a no go this year. I do hope to return at some point as I really enjoy the event and stopping in Memphis on our way home for BBQ!!!


If you stop in Memphis for BBQ, make sure to try Rendezvous for their dry rub ribs.  I lived there for 5 years and they have the best ribs in town.


----------



## JulieODC

I've done a bunch of 2 milers (high school track). 

Otherwise, I know of a few local 4 milers -- and everyone seems to love 10milers, so I'd like to do one!


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> I forgot to add all my random kid-race distances my sis and I did in the early 80's when I went to my Dad's race events.  Lots of 200m, 400m, 1 miler, dashes.  Guess those count, right?  All I wanted was the giant free t-shirts.



Oh yeah, I've done these too. I was all about the free t-shirts. And the finisher ribbons.


----------



## pixarmom

Fueling is my least favorite topic, so I'm skipping that one!    Although I do like @DopeyBadger's analysis because it would be interesting to know what amount I should be eating to run my best. 

As for distances, in addition to the basic four, I've run a 10-miler.  Also, sprint tri distances seem to vary quite a lot on the swim.  I like for the swim to be at least half a mile, and other than my annual relatively local sprint tri, that seems hard to find.  Maybe will try olympic distance at some point.


----------



## Jules76126

DVCFan1994 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have not run any unique distances.  I am planning on at least one 10 miler this year though to get a POT for the WDW marathon.
> 
> A race here in Worcester I've wanted to do is the Firefighters Memorial 6k.  In 1999 there was a horrible fire in an abandoned building and 6 firefighters were killed trying to fight the fire and rescue a person they were told was inside.  The race is held in their memory and to raise money for local charities.  Each year since I've known of it I've have a conflict though.  This year it's a wedding at Disney.  Other than that race I'm not aware of many non standard distance races.



@DVCFan1994 are you from Worcester? I grew up in Auburn and remember that fire vividly. A few of the kids I went to school with were family members of the firefighters. Very sad. I didn't realize they had a memorial 6K. Will definitely need to check that out. They also have a Tour De Worcester series that I would like to do - includes a 2 5K and the Firefighters 6K.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Outside of what is most likely consider the 4 standard races for runners (5k, 10k, 13.1 and 26.2) what are some other distances that you have raced? Any unique distances?


I've done a 5000 Yard (2.84 mi), 4 mile, 8k, 10 mile, 5 mile, and I'm doing two 15k races later this year.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Happy to hear all the positive 10 mile experiences as I am running my first one this Saturday!  The weather is conspiring against me, though.  Last week the temperature at the start was supposed to be a sunny 42.  Now they are forecasting upper 20s/low 30s and possible rain/snow.  I hope the rain holds off, though, because this is my first attempt at an improved POT for Dopey in January.  I have several halves planned for between now and the cut-off, but for where I live, this weekend's race is a relatively flat course.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Jules76126 said:


> @DVCFan1994 are you from Worcester? I grew up in Auburn and remember that fire vividly. A few of the kids I went to school with were family members of the firefighters. Very sad. I didn't realize they had a memorial 6K. Will definitely need to check that out. They also have a Tour De Worcester series that I would like to do - includes a 2 5K and the Firefighters 6K.



Not from Worcester originally, but have been here 10 years now.  Are you still in the area? I grew up north of Boston.  Back then Worcester was the place we went through to drive to Florida and go to concerts at the Centrum  I lived in Virginia in 1999 but remember the fire as well, and now I know a number of Worcester firefighters because my kids go to school with theirs.  I haven't looked at the Tour de Worcester, I should.  I am not a huge 5k fan.  I am slow to start and inevitably with 5ks I feel like I'm just getting going when it is over.  I might work on it a bit more after I do my first full in the fall.  I try to only focus on one thing at a time because otherwise I have a tendency to overdo it and end up injured doing nothing.  Right now its adding distance, perhaps it will be speed next year.


----------



## MaleficentEvilSister

LSUlakes said:


> Welcome to the thread! To answer your question, the simple answer is yes you should be able to run faster as the weight comes off. You will also become faster by just continuing to run even if your weight remained the same with consistent running. Some people rotate shoes and others dont and the answer as to why vary from person to person. It seems scientifically the verdict on whether to do this is still out. If you go to the second post on the first page of this thread you will find a list of "QOTD" topics. Each one is linked to when the question was asked and you can start from there and read my response and others after it.
> If you have any other question, do ask them here as we have a good group of people to help find a solution to a problem or recommendations for nearly anything running related. Best of luck with training and we look forward to hearing more from you.



Thank you.


----------



## MaleficentEvilSister

BikeFan said:


> Yes, your speed will go up as your weight comes down.  More importantly, speed will come with training, but it's a process that requires a bit of patience.  As a beginner, don't worry about your speed so much.  Just try to increase your distance over time and try to find a good pace you can comfortably hold for a while.  You don't want to run every run at or near max effort.  Good luck!


Thank you.


----------



## Jules76126

I still live in MA just not Worcester County anymore. I now live north of Boston. I work in Boston and the commute from Auburn to Boston is way too long (did that for a year and that was enough). However, my parents and a lot of my good friends still live in the area so I am down frequently. Plus I have yet to move my hairdresser, doctors, etc so I really do still consider the area home. My husband is from Southern NH so its nice to be equal distances between the two places. Much to my husband chagrin, we will probably never move outside MA - unless it is back to UK where we lived for a year.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Jules76126 said:


> I still live in MA just not Worcester County anymore. I now live north of Boston. I work in Boston and the commute from Auburn to Boston is way too long (did that for a year and that was enough). However, my parents and a lot of my good friends still live in the area so I am down frequently. Plus I have yet to move my hairdresser, doctors, etc so I really do still consider the area home. My husband is from Southern NH so its nice to be equal distances between the two places. Much to my husband chagrin, we will probably never move outside MA - unless it is back to UK where we lived for a year.



Too funny, with the Worcester County to north of Boston switches, its like we switched places  I grew up in the Merrimack Valley, but went to high school in Southern NH and then left New England for 10 years for college, grad school and early married life.  Once I was pregnant we figured we'd move back to New England because our families are all in MA and NH.  We landed in Worcester and like Central Mass a lot.  We'd love to try another area too, but family responsibilities, especially for my husband who is an only child, will likely keep us here.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am boring and have only done one 15k. Our area doesn't have a lot of unique distances, I really want to try a 10 miler though!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

roxymama said:


> All I wanted was the giant free t-shirts.


 I have a whole box of giant race t-shirts for my boys, maybe in 10 years they will be able to wear them.


----------



## roxymama

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I have a whole box of giant race t-shirts for my boys, maybe in 10 years they will be able to wear them.



Pretty sure my pajamas when I was 5-10 were all giant cotton race shirts.  
Once my kiddo gets a bit bigger I'm gonna start pawning off my growing shirt collection on her too (if she thinks they are cool enough for her, that is.)


----------



## DopeyBadger

pixarmom said:


> Fueling is my least favorite topic, so I'm skipping that one!    Although I do like @DopeyBadger's analysis because it would be interesting to know what amount I should be eating to run my best.



More than happy to run the numbers for you.  I would just need your body weight (which you can give me multiple numbers and only one of which is real to keep it less invasive as it takes me less than a second to type in the value) and your VO2max (which can be from either your Garmin, using this calculator for a rough estimate based on resting HR, or another method of getting a rough VO2max score is evaluating your PRs using Daniels VDOT system here).  Just send me a PM if you'd like.


----------



## pixarmom

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I have a whole box of giant race t-shirts for my boys, maybe in 10 years they will be able to wear them.



I know!  @mateojr has a ton of huge shirts.  Especially irritating when race entry is $50 for a santa hustle 5K and he can't even wear the hoodie.  (Of course, they were willing to sell us a $40 kids' jacket.)  

One of the things I love about our (relatively) local Lighthouse Winter Run Series is that entry includes not only a kid-sized shirt, but a kid-sized tech shirt!!! Now if only they would offer a kid-sized jacket for those who register for all the races in the series - because again, he has a jacket that is ginormous on him.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I love 10 milers too but my favorite is the 25K. We have the largest 25K in the country here in Grand Rapids, MI - The Fifth Third River Bank Run. It's always the second Saturday in May and they have a 5K & 10K too. After the race, enjoy some great brews here in Beer City USA.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I have done an 8k, a 15k, and a 10 miler. They aren't easy to find but I have enjoyed doing those races.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD #1>Fueling......rarely take fuel or water for runs of 75 minutes or less.   Definitely add water for 90 minutes or more runs.   Add fuel every 5-6 miles for half marathon to marathon distances.    I use E-gels too.....thanks @DopeyBadger!    Tailwind sounds interesting, where do you buy it?

ATTQOTD #2>thoughts on a run.   I spent a lot of time last year overly stressed about work and couldn't put stressful thoughts away even during runs.   Doing better this year with keeping work at work (sometimes) and listening to music or podcasts during runs.   We are taking a couple of cruises this year and enjoying podcasts about the ports and cruise tips.   Also look at nature, dogs, neighbors, cars, cars, and more cars.   Seems like the darker it gets the more cars congregate near me.  

ATTQOTD - I have run multiple 8k races and a 15k, even a 50k by accident.   The quarter marathon is a distance I have not officially run but practice all the time during training.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD:  10 miler is one of my favorite distances.  The PNC Atlanta 10 miler I did last October is currently my best longer distance race to date.

Most of the trail races I do are weird distances - 5, 7.5, 8, 10.5, etc due to the courses.

I want to do a 50K this August.


----------



## tigger536

kywyldcat03 said:


> ATTQOTD: I haven't done any unique distances but have one very unique race.  Last June, I ran in the Hillbilly Half marathon in Leipers Fork, TN.  Instead of an announcer or fireworks starting the race, the General Lee (Dukes of Hazzard for all you younger folks) did a burnout at the start line and was chased down by Rosco P. Coltrane in a cop car.  Along the race course, they had the Hillbilly Hecklers who would heckle the runners instead of encouraging them.  They also played banjos and drank moonshine.  It was all an act put together by local volunteers.  It was very entertaining to say the least!



That sounds like a very fun race!


----------



## Ariel484

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I have a whole box of giant race t-shirts for my boys, maybe in 10 years they will be able to wear them.





pixarmom said:


> I know!  @mateojr has a ton of huge shirts.  Especially irritating when race entry is $50 for a santa hustle 5K and he can't even wear the hoodie.  (Of course, they were willing to sell us a $40 kids' jacket.)
> 
> One of the things I love about our (relatively) local Lighthouse Winter Run Series is that entry includes not only a kid-sized shirt, but a kid-sized tech shirt!!! Now if only they would offer a kid-sized jacket for those who register for all the races in the series - because again, he has a jacket that is ginormous on him.


T-shirt quilts?!


----------



## LSUlakes

Ariel484 said:


> T-shirt quilts?!



I have one!!!!


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> I have one!!!!


Me too!! Gearing up to get another one made soon!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I've done a 15K and am scheduled to do it again on Saturday, but the drunk weather for this weekend has me rethinking it right now.


----------



## LadyDi13

ATTQOTD: I have done a 15K, a 10-miler and a couple 4-milers. The 4-milers have been kind of fun. My 15K was the one and only "Hot Chocolate" event in the DC area and once we finally got running, I had a great race. I'm thinking of trying for the Army 10-miler this year since we volunteered at it last year with my son's high school band.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

JulieODC said:


> I've done a bunch of 2 milers (high school track).
> 
> Otherwise, I know of a few local 4 milers -- and everyone seems to love 10milers, so I'd like to do one!



Me too! I hope DISNEY brings back a 10-miler, that would be fantastic!!! So far, 10K's are my favorite!


----------



## Miranda

Slogger said:


> Tailwind sounds interesting, where do you buy it?


My local running store sells both the individual packets and the bulk containers.  Amazon too.   I haven't used it myself for race fuel, but I did use some for recovery drinks after some long runs.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: I'm signed up for the Philly Broad Street run in May, which will be my first 10 miler!
Other than that, DH and I ran our first Hershey Half Marathon as a relay, (Team: will run for ice cream), so we each did 6.55-ish miles. 
Also would like to do that Hot Chocolate 15K several of you have referenced! Yum!


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: So far just a 4 miler


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: I've done several 5 and 10 milers. Also one 8-mile race. One 10-miler had to be shortened due to an accident on the course before the start and was officially remeasured at 9.39 miles. Will certainly never race that distance again!


----------



## rteetz

If anyone listens to the Mickey Miles podcast you might hear a familiar name on today's show.


----------



## keahgirl8

kywyldcat03 said:


> I asked this in my post, but it was at the very end of it.  So I figured I would make a separate post.  Anyone else here a heavy sweater like me?  What do you take to replenish the lost sodium and other electrolytes?  I see a lot of things out there but want to get your opinions.  This past weekend it was 40 degrees and I had a 20 mile run with my training group.  I had to stop at 14 miles out of 20 due to leg cramps and fatigue.  I was completely drenched in sweat and my training partners said I need to focus on sodium replenishment.  The same thing happened to me at the Disney Marathon this year.  Any thoughts?



I definitely am.  I drink a lot of Smart Water.  I add Nuun to my water during, and drink coconut water after.  I also take fuel that has electrolytes.



roxymama said:


> Can I ask a potentially dumb question?
> 
> RE: Fueling outside of just water - Basically what's your baseline to know it is "working"?  Does it just help make you feel continually normal like at the beginning of a race or does it make you feel better?.  Or does it just prevent you from feeling worse?
> 
> Gosh, I hope I worded that coherently.



It's not dumb at all!  I haven't ever really had issues with cramping during a run.  I had some other unrelated issues with muscle cramping, which let me to be overly cautious about electrolytes.  I don't want to tempt fate, so to speak, so I err on the side of caution.  I did learn that when I fuel, I need to drink plenty of water with it.  I made that mistake in my first half and almost threw up waiting for the bus.


*QOTD: *What do you use for your running fuel? How do you fuel... frequency; water before, during or after; wing it or plan on time or miles? What about during a race?

I have used Honey Stinger Waffles and chews, Clif Shot Blocks, and Sport Beans.  All of them work about the same as far as fueling, but my favorite is Sport Beans.  They are less sticky, easier to chew, and take up less room in my belt.  I eat a small breakfast when I first get up.  If I'm at home, that is usually toast and peanut butter.  Out of town, it used to be crackers and peanut butter.  I found at the Princess 5K that crackers were not enough, so I did have a bagel for the 10K.  It's never been an issue before, but I got really nauseated on the first day, and not on the second, and that's the only thing I changed.  For races where it will be a while between breakfast and start time, I spread out a banana and a pack of Belvitas, depending on how much time I'm waiting.  During the race (or training run), I have a few beans every half hour for any length over one hour.  I go by time, not miles.


----------



## baxter24

@rteetz, I thought that name sounded familiar when I was listening today!


----------



## rteetz

baxter24 said:


> @rteetz, I thought that name sounded familiar when I was listening today!


I sent that so long ago I figured they just passed over it.


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Outside of what is most likely consider the 4 standard races for runners (5k, 10k, 13.1 and 26.2) what are some other distances that you have raced? Any unique distances?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Outside of the normal races, I have done a official "beer mile", but never a mile. I've raced 2 milers, 10 milers, and the most unique distance I've run was 10 nautical miles which is ~11.51 miles.



I've done a beer 5k, a 7 miler, and the most unique race was a 6.66 mile race in Salem just before Halloween - the Devil's Chase.


----------



## Slogger

sourire said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm signed up for the Philly Broad Street run in May, which will be my first 10 miler!
> Other than that, DH and I ran our first Hershey Half Marathon as a relay, (Team: will run for ice cream), so we each did 6.55-ish miles.
> Also would like to do that Hot Chocolate 15K several of you have referenced! Yum!



If you are close to Philly, they have a Hot Chocolate 15k coming up.   We did it last year in the pouring rain and had a blast!   Chocolate chips and marshmallows handed out on the course.


----------



## JulieODC

rteetz said:


> If anyone listens to the Mickey Miles podcast you might hear a familiar name on today's show.



I heard it while out on my run tonight! Good input!


----------



## sourire

Slogger said:


> If you are close to Philly, they have a Hot Chocolate 15k coming up.   We did it last year in the pouring rain and had a blast!   Chocolate chips and marshmallows handed out on the course.



That sounds delicious!! I'll look it up now.


----------



## Wendy98

I ran two separate mile races last year.  That was the first time I ever raced a mile.  I have done a 4 mile race.  It is in late June.  I think used to be on July 4th and that is why it's a 4 mile race.  Before I ran my first marathon, the longest race I had ever done was a 15k.  I have done that one a few times, but now they have a half marathon option which is what I do.  There is a local race in the fall, The Hudy 14k (part of the beer series).  I always have a conflict that weekend, but want to do it.

I really want to do a 10 mile race.  I love that distance in training runs.


----------



## FFigawi

Slogger said:


> Tailwind sounds interesting, where do you buy it?



http://www.tailwindnutrition.com


----------



## LSUlakes

Keeping with last weeks theme of dreams, todays fun Friday QOTD is, describe to us what is your dream day at one of the Disney theme parks. Only rule is NO PARK HOPING!!!!

ATTQOTD: The day would start off with waking up in a resort with monorail access. We would go to MK and have our own tour guide for he entire day. Start the day off with a ride on the Main St Vehicles, followed by 7DMT, and then a cinnamon roll from Gastons Tavern. Before lunch we would ride the following: Thunder Mt, Splash Mt, Haunted Mansion, Jungle Cruise and WDW Railroad, Lunch at Crystal Palace. After lunch a tour of the tunnels and backstage areas followed by Buzzlight year, TTA, Carousel of Progress, It's a Small World, Peter Pan, Pirates, Space Mt x 10. Dinner at the castle. Watch Wishes (Sad its going away this May) then have a empty park and ride all the rides again! Of course the day would include Mickey Ice cream, popcorn, ect. Then get to sleep at the castle....

Something like that is how I would like it...


----------



## Anisum

sourire said:


> That sounds delicious!! I'll look it up now.


Definitely do hot chocolate! I'm doing it this year and the jackets they give as well as the finisher stuff is great! I hope Broad Street has nice weather this year. Last year was awful weather.


----------



## Dis5150

FFigawi said:


> http://www.tailwindnutrition.com



I have been wanting to try Tailwind but hate carrying a bottle when I run. Those of you who use it, how do you carry it for long runs and races?


----------



## baxter24

Dis5150 said:


> I have been wanting to try Tailwind but hate carrying a bottle when I run. Those of you who use it, how do you carry it for long runs and races?



My water bottle has a holder for my hand to slip through so you don't have to grip it the whole time. It takes a little getting used to but its not bad. The sloshing sound of the water is more annoying to me than holding it. The combo of Tailwind, the water stops, and Gu chomps got me through the marathon. My water bottle has a zip up pocket where I kept an additional packet of Tailwind that I kept for the second half of the marathon.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Keeping with last weeks theme of dreams, todays fun Friday QOTD is, describe to us what is your dream day at one of the Disney theme parks. Only rule is NO PARK HOPING!!!!


Oh man this isn't going to be easy. I am going to choose the Magic Kingdom because it's the Magic Kingdom. 

I start off in the morning with the new castle welcome show and then run over to tomorrowland and ride Space Mountain. After that I stroll around and enjoy the atmosphere. I'll ride an attraction here or there depending on wait times. 

For lunch I go to Casey's. 

After that I go into the adventureland side and get a dole whip for dessert. 

Festival of Fantasy parade is next. 

I have a dinner ADR at Be Our Guest. After BOG I ride mine train at night with a FP. 

I cap it all off with Wishes (or soon to be Happily Ever After).


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Right now, the perfect day would be a kid free trip to Epcot during the Flower and Garden festival. I love World Showcase as a grown up but my kids don't care for it so we haven't been able to spend as much time as I'd like to there these past couple of trips. Plus the thought of taking them inside the gift shops that have very nice things for sale terrifies me. I have never been able to be at Epcot during the festival and being able to meander through the countries, the exhibits, and the food kiosks seems like just an awesome day.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

This is a lot harder than one would think.

First and foremost, be there with all of my family and friends (well, anyone that would enjoy it). Beautiful weather and every ride with a <15 minute wait. For me, having other people at the park is part of the experience so I wouldn't want it to be empty; I just wouldn't want to wait long for any rides either.

Now for the park, this is where it gets tough. I guess, in the end, I'd probably go with MK. It has the most rides and things to do that would somewhat require idyllic conditions to get everything done (I can have a pretty perfect day at Epcot almost every time I go because I don't really sweat getting on rides and just enjoy the atmosphere and food).

I would ride everything; I wouldn't want to put an order on things, another part of the excitment is the controlled chaos. All I can say it that it would include tons of Splash Mountain and probably a prolonged stop at Space Ranger Spin to learn how to get highest score and have multiple competitions with my fellow uber-competitive companions. For food, I would snack all day but would need lunch at Crystal Palace to see my boy Eeyore and get something more substantial in my stomach to avoid a sugar crash (I tend to snack sweet). I don't really know what the more exclusive dinner offerings are at MK, but I imagine eating at the Castle would be cool.

We would end the day by seeing Wishes and getting excited to do it all over again the next day at another park.

ETA: I completely forgot about the parades. I'm sure I would work them in somehow and I'm sure I completely overlooked a bunch of other stuff. And, as long as we're dreaming, I think Disney would come to me at the end of the day and inform me that I had won some sort of contest and they were going to pay me $1 for every point I scored on Space Ranger Spin throughout the day. And maybe they would multiply that by the number of times I went on Splash Mountain. Yeah, now we're properly into the realm of dreams.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD:  My dream day would be at HS. I know many of you think I am crazy because it's half a park right now. I would sign my boys up for Jedi training and try to be one of the first shows. Then head over and do the shows for the little ones- Disney Jr., Little Mermaid and take a walk through the Launch Bay. Let the kids trade with the Jawas. We would ride TSMM so I could beat DH. Probably stop to meet all the characters so they could sign the kids' books. Eat lunch a quick lunch at ABC Commissary. Then watch the Indiana Jones show and afterwards see Frozen. Next head over to TOT to ride with DS7 before riding Star Tours and then grabbing a snack and sitting to watching Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: Dream day for me would be to be able to tour the engineering facilities and participate in a planning meeting discussing future park expansions and proposed attractions.  I know that sounds nerdy but I love that kind of stuff!


----------



## rteetz

kywyldcat03 said:


> ATTQOTD: Dream day for me would be to be able to tour the engineering facilities and participate in a planning meeting discussing future park expansions and proposed attractions.  I know that sounds nerdy but I love that kind of stuff!


As an aspiring engineer/imagineer this would be my dream day but that's not in the parks like the question said


----------



## Jules76126

I definitely have had some dream days already from doing two college programs but his is still hard. As much as I think MK would be the best to spend the whole day in, I just love Etpcot too much to not pick that park. I would start off the day waking up at the Beach Club as I absolutely love this resort. We would then head over to Epcot and grab breakfast at Les Halles. I would also have a VIP tour guide for the day. After breakfast, we woudl head to future World and ride, SSE, Nemo, Soarin',Living with the Land, Test Track, and Journey into Imagination. By then it would be time for lunch at Via Napoli. We would then head back to Beach Club to enjoy Stormalong Bay. After a swim, we would head back to Epcot for nighttime entertainment. We would ride Soarin and Test Track again, followed by Frozen Ever After. I would want to be there during Food and Wine, so would then snack/drink around the world for dinner. Finally, we would finish the night with a private Illuminations Cruise.


----------



## Sailormoon2

My dream day would be a character buffet for breakfast (but not HnV) then spending the morning at HS: Multiple rides on Toy Story, RnRC and Star Tours. Drinks on the patio at Hollywood Brown Derby while watching the StormTroopers march. Then heading to Sanaa for Lunch/early Dinner and back to HS in time for the Star Wars Fireworks show.


----------



## roxymama

sourire said:


> That sounds delicious!! I'll look it up now.



I LOVE HOT CHOCOLATE RACES!  Fave outside of rundisney so far.
If you are interested here are my Hot Chocolate race recaps.  

15k 2016
https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...half-journey-rundisney-beyond.3396392/page-57
5k 2015
https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...half-journey-rundisney-beyond.3396392/page-15

Although this years race is 2 days before we leave for WDW, I'm maybe/probably/definitely going to run it again even if I just take it easy this time and have a "fun run" with hubby.


----------



## pixarmom

I love this question!  Since it's a dream day, I guess I could combine seasons.  So first, I'd run the marathon.  There would be no lines for the buses (from YC, where we'd be staying CL because all the renovations look fantastic,) I'd have race retreat but wouldn't need it much because the weather would be perfect. After running the marathon, I'd walk back to the resort through Epcot, get ready for the day and return to Epcot - where it would be Flower and Garden Festival. I'd circle World Showcase with my family and instead of lunch, we'd share small plates from the food stations.  Then we'd take a break at the pool in the late afternoon.   I think we'd go to Jiko for dinner and be back in time to see Illuminations.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   I would say monorail "driver" but they definitely park hop.   Train engineer at MK would be great.

But if I really had to pick how to spend a day it would be using my time to volunteer and make someone else's day special like Make-A-Wish and some of the other organizations do when they bring people to Disney.   Just seeing the excitement of someone getting to experience Disney Magic for the first time and helping to make that happen would be truly fulfilling.


----------



## roxymama

Since we are dreaming can I use time-travel?  I'd like nothing more than to go back and re-do our first family Epcot trip (can't remember specific year but it was in the 1986-1988 range.)

I'd stay at the Poly so that we could use the monorail. 
Spaceship Earth
The old Seas little ride before it was Nemo.
Then breakfast at Farmers Market in the land, land boat ride, followed by Kitchen Kabaret.
Then we'd ride the REAL version of the Imagination ride.  Spend an hour in the upstairs Image Works.  Rainbow tunnel, light up floor tiles!  Buy a figment hat and then ride Imagination again.
We'd Ride the old World of Motion Ride and then HORIZONS!
We'll save Energy for nap time later.
I'd eat the kids meal at the Mexico pavilion that literally changed my life as it was my first real mexican food as a kid and I can still taste the taquito things right now years later.  But since I'd obviously be my current age I'd also down a margerita and then go on the boat ride.
Poke around the other world showcase places, this time actually enjoying them more as an adult. 
Lunch at the German buffet and someone comes over and tells me that they are going to let us see behind the walls at the ride building back there!!!  Get an exclusive tour of someplace I'd die to see.
Nap at American Adventure (still never have seen this all the way through)
Sit outside for dessert in France.  There are barely any trees so you can literally see the other showcases from here that are across the way.  
Ride Imagination again at least two more times.  More Imageworks.  
Another go at Horizons and World of Motion.
Pictures with Future World fab five in their rainbow space outfits.
Meet the dreamfinder
Sorry no Capt Eo, you make me nauseous.
Buy a plain white giant sweatshirt with the futuristic Epcot logo.  
Dine in the restaurant inside Mexico for dinner by the water.
Putz around communicore until they make us leave.  
Monorail back to hotel.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: First time doing a fun one! Too hard to think about the "perfect" day currently, but I wish I could go back in time to when my dad would drop my best friend and me off at Disneyland (we were 9 years old!) and we ran amuck by ourselves. It was back in the day when DL was in decline, so there were no lines! We'd get off PotC or Star Tours and race to the front to get back on.  Peter Pan asked us to be a part of the night parade ... Those were the days!  They were magical experiences and probably why DL will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Man, this is a hard one!!  I have to go with Animal Kingdom.  It's my favorite park.  Start with early morning breakfast at Tusker House and then basically ride everything with no waits and see all the shows.  Leisurely stroll through the park and just drink it all in.  Even more perfect if it's after Pandora has opened and we get to enjoy that expansion and then finish things off with dinner at Tiffins and enjoy Rivers of Light and the tree awakening.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I would be staying at the Contemporary so I could walk to the MK for a PPO breakfast at BOG (obsessed with the croissant doughnut). The park would be empty and I would have Memory Maker so I could stop on my way to breakfast for castle pics with no one in the background. After breakfast I would head straight to 7DMT where I would be first in line and the first on the ride (this actually happened once!!) Then I would ride all of the other rides in Fantasyland, with minimal wait of course. Then we would move on to Tomorrowland for every ride with minimal wait. Lunch would be at Casey's where I wouldn't have to stand in line for 30 minutes just to get a hot dog. After that I would head to Adventureland and Frontierland for all of the rides, with a stop for the Festival of Fantasy Parade. I would finish up in Liberty Square with all of the rides and head back over to BOG for dinner and the grey stuff! After one last ride on 7DMT I would head to Main Street for Wishes with a prime viewing spot and my mini kitchen sink from the Plaza Ice Cream Parlor and no one blocking my 5'4" self. Then I would finish the night up shopping in the Pandora store and buying about 20 bracelets.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My dream day at WDW would have to center around MK. WDW is MK - it embodies the spirit of Disney. So, my dream day would be a day with only my friends and family in MK, eating what we want and walk on rides all day/night until we collapse.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I would have to pick MK with my DD27. Arrive early for the old Welcome Show at rope drop. Then work our way around the park counter clockwise, riding everything but Space Mountain (makes me nauseated) and Stitch (see Space Mountain, lol). Breakfast at Gaston's tavern (cinnamon roll, yum!) then continue on around riding everything. Snack on a Dole Whip, ride more rides. After PotC and Jungle Cruise have lunch at Casey's (mini corndogs!). Then shop up and down main street. Go back for another loop, riding all our favorites again and meeting characters this time. Walk thru the castle and go for a Ice Cream Cookie Sandwich at Sleepy Hollow. Then if we are still hungry (right!), have some popcorn and a frappachino while watching a parade. Keep riding our favorite rides (because we would never have to wait in long lines, right?) until dinner at Crystal Palace, followed by fireworks. Then roll ourselves back to our room and fall into a sugar coma.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

This has to be the hardest "fun" question! 

I think I'd have to pick MK, but not including ToT* in my perfect day really hurts. I'd spend the day with my DH and I want the crowd level to be perfect- be able to almost walk right on rides, but still enough people to dance with during Move It, Shake It!  I have yet to do a tour and think I'd really enjoy one. Starbucks/main street bakery in the morning, Casey's for lunch and BOG for dinner. A cupcake for a snack (and a bite of my hubby's mickey bar ha) during the Festival of Fantasy Parade. Hit all of the rides, making sure to ride Splash a few times and all of the main street shows. End with Wishes and a beautiful castle photo. Oh! And I want the park to be decorated for Christmas!

*We got stuck on ToT last week! The elevator got to the part where it drops and we never dropped. They eventually had to back us up and we got to see the ride with lights on and ride the CM elevator. It is my favorite ride, so it was AWESOME to be behind the scenes.


----------



## sourire

roxymama said:


> I LOVE HOT CHOCOLATE RACES!  Fave outside of rundisney so far.
> If you are interested here are my Hot Chocolate race recaps.
> 
> 15k 2016
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...half-journey-rundisney-beyond.3396392/page-57
> 5k 2015
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...half-journey-rundisney-beyond.3396392/page-15
> 
> Although this years race is 2 days before we leave for WDW, I'm maybe/probably/definitely going to run it again even if I just take it easy this time and have a "fun run" with hubby.



Ooh thank you so much! And thanks to this group for your constant positive energy and encouragement. I'll enjoy reading the race recaps!! So the Philly race day is 4/1 which is a bit soon! DH and I can def do the 5K, but not sure we can safely pull off the 15K in 3 weeks? (We just bought our first house and are moving in 10 days ahhh. Lots going on, but that medal is calling my name, and it can all get done! I think?!) I'll see if I can convince him to do it slowly as our long training run for that week in prep for Broad St!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

sourire said:


> Ooh thank you so much! And thanks to this group for your constant positive energy and encouragement. I'll enjoy reading the race recaps!! So the Philly race day is 4/1 which is a bit soon! DH and I can def do the 5K, but not sure we can safely pull off the 15K in 3 weeks? (We just bought our first house and are moving in 10 days ahhh. Lots going on, but that medal is calling my name, and it can all get done! I think?!) I'll see if I can convince him to do it slowly as our long training run for that week in prep for Broad St!



I will put in my thumbs up for the Hot Chocolate races as well! I have done the 15k in 2015 and did the 5k last year (recovering from an injury so not up to 15k distance yet) and both were fantastic. Well organized, great swag, and well, chocolate... nothing more needs to be said about that. The after race chocolate fondue bowl with all the goodies is fantastic, even if it is a calorie nightmare! I am doing it again here in MN mid April and I am back to the 15k again. If you feel you can't do the 15k at this time, definitely do the 5k, both distance were great and worth it!


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Get to Magic Kingdom in time for the rope drop show (or whatever it is now). Stay until long after it closes. All the rides (possibly even the PeopleMover ... although I'd complain about it). All the characters. If I'm going from pre-open to post-close .... probably all the Starbucks. Possibly even dinner at Be Our Guest ... but the last reservation before the park closes, when the restaurant is mostly empty, and I get to walk through an empty park after my dinner. Also, if WDW can hook me up with a "one night only" showing of Main Street Electrical Parade, that'd be cool.


----------



## FFigawi

ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash. 

Q1: yes, the bike looks to be okay. Will know for sure tomorrow. 
Q2: yes, my Garmin stopped but that's because I cracked the screen


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.



Ouch!  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.
> 
> Q1: yes, the bike looks to be okay. Will know for sure tomorrow.
> Q2: yes, my Garmin stopped but that's because I cracked the screen



OH NO!  On so many levels, that sucks.  Feel better!  Can they make you a red sparkle cast?


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.
> 
> Q1: yes, the bike looks to be okay. Will know for sure tomorrow.
> Q2: yes, my Garmin stopped but that's because I cracked the screen



I'm glad the bike's okay ... I just wish you were a little more okay too. Feel better!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.
> 
> Q1: yes, the bike looks to be okay. Will know for sure tomorrow.
> Q2: yes, my Garmin stopped but that's because I cracked the screen



Yikes!! Sounds like quite the crash. Sending good thoughts your way and hopefully you heal quickly!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.
> 
> Q1: yes, the bike looks to be okay. Will know for sure tomorrow.
> Q2: yes, my Garmin stopped but that's because I cracked the screen



That will teach you for cheating on Zwift.  Just be happy it wasn't your beer-drinking wrist.  Wishing you a speedy recovery bud...just remember that Nicola Spirig had a nasty crash and fractured her hand in Abu Dhabi last year and still managed to take home the Silver at Rio.  Just take it easy for a bit and you'll be back at it in no time.


----------



## sourire

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.
> 
> Q1: yes, the bike looks to be okay. Will know for sure tomorrow.
> Q2: yes, my Garmin stopped but that's because I cracked the screen



Oh rats!!! I'm sorry!!! Thinking of you! Healing vibes being sent your way!


----------



## DVCFan1994

Love this question, and I am with @roxymama, if I could have any dream day, it would be back in late 80s  Epcot.  The number of times you could get on each ride was fantastic and I loved riding all of them repeatedly.  I'd love my kids to see them, so I would take them and enjoy every minute.  We'd start at Spaceship Earth.  After spending some time in the Commincore exhibits we'd proceed to Living Seas, which would still have the movie about the deluge that created the seas, then spend time in SeaBase Alpha.  We'd then go to the Land and ride Living with the Land, which my sister would be the live tour guide for.  She gave a fantastic tour on more than one New Years Eve cruise (we had the boat to ourselves).  We'd take the greenhouse tour before movie on to Imagination.  I loved the play stuff after so we'd hang out there as well after.  We'd go back to have lunch at Coral Reef.  Then we'd head over and hit Universe of Energy, World of Motion, Horizons and Wonders of Life.  World of Motion and Horizons were my favorite!  We'd then head to the World Showcase to peruse the countries, and do some shopping.  We'd eat dinner at the Au Petit Cafe before continuing around the showcase before returning to hit every ride in quick succession in Future World.  That used to be so easy to do. We'd head back to the showcase for the old illuminations.  And on the way out they'd let us ride spaceship Earth one last time.  

Oh, and since its a dream day, my kids wouldn't bicker or whine once and I could eat and drink everything I wanted with no caloric restrictions

Back to reality, @FFigawi that stinks about the crash, hope you recover quickly and the bike is ok!


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  Man, this is a hard one!!  I have to go with Animal Kingdom.  It's my favorite park.  Start with early morning breakfast at Tusker House and then basically ride everything with no waits and see all the shows.  Leisurely stroll through the park and just drink it all in.  Even more perfect if it's after Pandora has opened and we get to enjoy that expansion and then finish things off with dinner at Tiffins and enjoy Rivers of Light and the tree awakening.


Oh yes, AK is the best! I'd love to have a day with Joe Rohde where he just takes me around and tells me stories about the park.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.
> 
> Q1: yes, the bike looks to be okay. Will know for sure tomorrow.
> Q2: yes, my Garmin stopped but that's because I cracked the screen


Well I hope you get better John! 

Glad the bike is okay but it sounds like you need a new Garmin in your Easter basket.


----------



## PCFriar80

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.
> 
> Q1: yes, the bike looks to be okay. Will know for sure tomorrow.
> Q2: yes, my Garmin stopped but that's because I cracked the screen



Good luck with the recovery!  Fractures of anything are not fun.  Just curious, are we waiting for the "spokes" person for the update on the bike?


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Keeping with last weeks theme of dreams, todays fun Friday QOTD is, describe to us what is your dream day at one of the Disney theme parks. Only rule is NO PARK HOPING!!!!



I'm going to have to go with Epcot and combine Food & Wine, with Flower and Garden, along with Holiday's around the World for one day.  I'd start the day off by bypassing the metal detectors and having my magic band work the first time.  Knock off a few of the headliners in Future World; Soarin', Test Track, and Under the Sea before circling back to World Showcase.  There would be Rose & Crown kiosks conveniently located in "all" of the countries.  While enjoying the topiaries and Christmas music, I would be sampling the offerings from the various food booths.  A couple of sets of British Revolution, bring back Off Kilter for the day, one round of Tapestry of Nations parade and then off to American Garden's Theater for the early
Eat to The Beat Concert,  middle set for the Flower Power Concert, and then the nightcap of the Candlelight processional.  Capped off by an Illumination's cruise [holiday version of course]!


----------



## PrincessV

roxymama said:


> RE: Fueling outside of just water - Basically what's your baseline to know it is "working"?  Does it just help make you feel continually normal like at the beginning of a race or does it make you feel better?.  Or does it just prevent you from feeling worse?


So first, I have to preface this by saying that I have chronic hypoglycemia (low blood-sugar - basically the opposite of diabetes), so _my_ experiences are probably beyond the realm of the average runner. In daily life, I know my blood sugar is too low when, in addition to feeling hungry, I start getting shaky, dizzy, anxious. If I don't get food in me pretty quickly, it gets much worse and can include sweating, confusion, and major mood swings. It's essentially insulin shock and I'm told it's pretty scary to witness. I'll say that it feels _really_ awful to experience. So here's the catch: it's very hard for me to "see" those symptoms while running: my attention is diverted, I'm already sweating, heart pumping, etc. so the few times my blood sugar has tanked on the run, I didn't notice until it was dangerously low. My goal is to never hit that point, so I fuel every 40-45 minutes, no matter how I think I feel. What I can tell you is that if I stick to that plan and my blood sugar doesn't drop, I feel "even" throughout the run: no major ups or downs. When my blood sugar took a dive during the full this year, I didn't realize that was what was happening; I thought I was just, you know, tired from running 25 miles after a 5K, 10K, and half the previous 4 days. Fortunately, I had friends at mile 25ish who had candy and soft drinks, and who got a Pepsi into me... within 5 minutes I was BACK and realized just low low I must have been because I was feeling happy again and not as confused in my thinking. I suspect the ups and down aren't as pronounced in folks who have normal, more steady blood sugar levels. 

Fluids are something else entirely. I live and train in FL, where the heat is truly dangerous. I lose so much weight in sweat running in summer, I deplete my electrolyte stores badly, so I use Nuun before, during and after running. Before I understood how much I need to do that, I came dangerously close to heat stroke on a long run: stopped sweating, erratic and fast pulse, tunnel vision, "wah-wah" sound in my ears... it took me almost a week to recover from that. 



LSUlakes said:


> I'll try to ask a even stranger question for everyone. Do you have any issues with running when you run in something other than running shoes? I'm not talking about anything far either, like from the daycare front door 30 feet to your car in the rain...


Yep - seems to happen at least once a summer when I sprint from the car to a building during one of our daily monsoons. FYI, I do not recommend doing this in Birkenstocks, lol! Poke around the sore area, see if you have some adhesion that needs to be rubbed loose. If not, maybe just rest and walking in your running shoes to kind of "reset" things?



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Outside of what is most likely consider the 4 standard races for runners (5k, 10k, 13.1 and 26.2) what are some other distances that you have raced? Any unique distances?


Nothing all that weird: I've done the TOT 10-miler 3 times, and I've done two 15Ks.



LSUlakes said:


> Keeping with last weeks theme of dreams, todays fun Friday QOTD is, describe to us what is your dream day at one of the Disney theme parks. Only rule is NO PARK HOPING!!!!


I've actually had my dream Disney day a few times!  It's not all that fancy:
Arrive at TTC with my son after a quick, uneventful drive across I-4, park at the near-end of a row, hop a tram right away.
Board a MK monorail that takes off as soon as we settle into the seat of our empty car, disembark and breeze through bag check and entry turnstiles.
Ride all of our favorite rides with minimal or no waiting.
Weather is a warm 78*, 70% humidity, sunny with passing fluffy clouds.
Crowds are low, happy and mellow.
Enjoy lunch at our favorite table at Columbia Harbor House while looking out the windows and chatting about life.
Ride a couple more rides, take time to eat a snack and people watch on Tom Sawyer Island.
Board a monorail that has seats for us and takes off right away, board a tram with no wait, enter a car that's not too scorching hot.
Listen to a fun podcast on the drive home, and hit no traffic woes.
Bliss!

The onsite alternative to that is:
Spend the day at the resort: son sleeping late, me running and/or hitting the pool.
Lunch in our room, showers, head out to MK for dinner at the Plaza.
Hit all of our favorite rides with minimal or no waiting. 
Watch fireworks from behind the castle.
Ride a few more rides and grab a tasty treat before heading out.
Board the ferry with no wait, hop a tram and leave right away.
No traffic on our drive back to the resort.


----------



## Dis5150

@FFigawi Ugh, so sorry! Hope you, the bike and the garmin recover quickly!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Ouch @FFigawi!  Get well soon!


----------



## Ariel484

@FFigawi ouch, hope you feel better soon! 

ATTQOTD: perfect day would be mid-Octoberish. Mr. Ariel484 and I stay at the Grand or Boardwalk. 
- Walk or monorail to Epcot for breakfast at Garden Grill. 
- Ride Living with the Land, Soarin' and Spaceship Earth. 
- Eat and drink around the World because since it's mid-October it's Food & Wine festival!
- basically just hang out and snack all day
- somehow have room in our stomachs for dinner at Victoria & Alberts...but if we HAVE to stay in the parks I'd pick Via Napoli
- back to the Grand for drinks and sitting in the lobby listening to the piano player/jazz band


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I experience my ideal day every time I run the marathon. Run the marathon, then head to MK for the afternoon and evening, enjoying the Mickey Ice Cream sandwiches and chowing down at the Liberty Tree Tavern for dinner. I'm not a big ride guy, except for Pirates of the Caribbean, but I like the vibe in MK and just being there. I'm looking forward to the new nighttime show replacing Wishes.


----------



## IamTrike

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.
> 
> Q1: yes, the bike looks to be okay. Will know for sure tomorrow.
> Q2: yes, my Garmin stopped but that's because I cracked the screen



So sorry to hear that.  Hope the bike is okay and that you recover quickly

ATTQOTD:
I think my dream day would include the following components. 
1. Being there with a group. (In particular my family and my neighbors family)
2. Breakfast and a Decent Cup of coffee.     ( The bakery in Paris) 
3. Some fun rides.   Soarin, Living with the Land and Test Track
4. A nice lunch Via Nappoli
5.  Some sort of special tour/Activity.  Dive Quest.
6.  A good dinner Le Cellier 
7.  Time goofing around shopping with friends.  Mitsukoshi
8.  A nice dessert.  Either from the ice cream store or bakery in Paris. 
9. Time to walk around and enjoy the atmosphere. 
10. Winning a prize that gets us a nights stay in Cinderella's castle....


----------



## ZellyB

@FFigawi OUCH.  Hope you recovery quickly and glad the bike is okay.


----------



## Wendy98

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.
> 
> Q1: yes, the bike looks to be okay. Will know for sure tomorrow.
> Q2: yes, my Garmin stopped but that's because I cracked the screen


Well as long as the bike is ok....

This is why I am afraid of my bike.


----------



## Wendy98

My first thought of a perfect day would be a day with just DH.  Then I remembered that I love being at Disney with my kids.  No way could I give that up.  My day would be all about MK.  There would be no particular order to the day, just hoping for a very empty, walk on anything, kind of park.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Healing vibe to you @FFigawi . Take care of yourself.


----------



## The Expert

rteetz said:


> Oh yes, AK is the best! I'd love to have a day with Joe Rohde where he just takes me around and tells me stories about the park.



I'm stealing this. But he'd have to take out the creepy earring while we were together. That thing freaks me out! 
(Oh, and no Pandora. I sincerely disliked Avatar and am still bitter, even though I'm pretty sure they've managed to make it awesome.)


----------



## rteetz

The Expert said:


> I'm stealing this. But he'd have to take out the creepy earring while we were together. That thing freaks me out!
> (Oh, and no Pandora. I sincerely disliked Avatar and am still bitter, even though I'm pretty sure they've managed to make it awesome.)


The land takes place well after the movie and is something I'm incredibly excited to experience.


----------



## jmasgat

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.
> 
> Q1: yes, the bike looks to be okay. Will know for sure tomorrow.
> Q2: yes, my Garmin stopped but that's because I cracked the screen



Sorry to hear. Been there, done that--mine was ribs. Ironic thing was that I  was out cycling as XT to stay fit while I rehabbed a stress fracture in my toe. Second ironic thing was that the person I toucehd wheels with was an ER doctor!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

LSUlakes said:


> Keeping with last weeks theme of dreams, todays fun Friday QOTD is, describe to us what is your dream day at one of the Disney theme parks. Only rule is NO PARK HOPING!!!!



ATTQOTD :
Hmmmm. I would definitely go with Magic Kingdom. With a crowd level of about 1 for the entire day! Start out with rope drop, I never make it to that as the crowds make me twitch, then have Nutella waffles at Sleepy Hollow! Every character I would want to see, Ariel (always), Snow White, Gaston, Jack Sparrow, The DuckTales Crew (I super wish!)...with no lines and pictures taken by the best DISNEY Photopass photographer the world has seen -

I wouldn't mind a few rides but i truly would love to beat SOTMK for a fourth time and be rewarded with all the cards I'm still missing!! Lunch at Tortugas because, much to my surprise, they've reopened it serving Caribbean treats with staff dressed as pirates! (yes please) Then off for a Dole Whip where they've brought back vanilla whip so I can have a proper pineapple float! 

At this point, I'm figuring I'm alone, lol, so I would love to finish reading Walt Disneys biography by Bob Thomas in one of those legit apartments there on Main Street. Dinner at BOG because after any day at MK I usually require at least one beer or three. Then an overnight stay in Cinderellas Castle! (Have y'all ever seen the pics of that place?! Gobsmacking).


----------



## DIS-OH

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Outside of what is most likely consider the 4 standard races for runners (5k, 10k, 13.1 and 26.2) what are some other distances that you have raced? Any unique distances?




Quarter Marathons are popular in my area.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Past QOTD re: fuel: I third the eGels. I've also tried most of the other standard stuff, and I think I've settled on eGels and eFuel from Crank Sports. Definitely worth checking out. I also like Tailwind.

Yesterday's QOTD: I've done a couple 10 milers, and it's a great distance. I've got a couple odd ones coming up: 17.75k and maybe a 15k if I'm healthy...

So... After 2 1/2 weeks off because the left knee just didn't feel right, an okay, but totally awesome Princess 10k (see new pic, left), and a thoroughly excruciating and mostly walked Half... What I feared might be a meniscus injury is most likely runner's knee, although not in a typical location. The x-ray shows my kneecaps, both of them!, way on the outside of the grooves where they should be! I asked the ortho... How did I get this far?? He said some people are just built that way. So, he and DW talked me into the anti-inflamatories (booo) to get any inside swelling down so I can work on it, the usual rehab exercises, and that strap you wear just under the knee, I tested it out a bit today and everything was just fine. We walked for about an hour with a few short runs thrown in, so it wasn't much but it's a start. It's obviously not 100% because I can still feel a little something now and then, but I'm finally back in a good place mentally about it. 

And now I'm back and hopefully can keep up!

@FFigawi : Holy cow, man! Take care of yourself and heeling vibes are coming your way!


----------



## Slogger

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.
> 
> Q1: yes, the bike looks to be okay. Will know for sure tomorrow.
> Q2: yes, my Garmin stopped but that's because I cracked the screen




Yikes.    That does not sound like fun.   Exercise is supposed to be healthy not dangerous.   Hope you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*ATTQOTD:* My perfect Disney day would be a day at Magic Kingdom in early-mid December. I would start the morning right away at Rope Drop, doing all my favorite rides. Then I would spend the late morning/early afternoon just walking around, taking in the atmosphere and the Christmas decorations, probably while enjoying a drink from the Starbucks on Main Street. Lunch at Cosmic Ray's or Casey's Corner would be in there somewhere too. Then I would watch the Festival of Fantasy parade at 3:00, and then do some more rides with FPs. I'd choose to go on a day with a Christmas Party, so then I would stay for that. Meet some of the special characters, watch the special shows and fireworks and the Once Upon a Christmastime parade. I would stay as long as I could and just soak it all in - my favorite place in the world at my absolute favorite time of year! 


As for the question about non-standard race distances, I have done a 7K twice (St. Patrick's Day themed - the same event is next weekend and I'll probably be doing it again), an 8K twice, and a quarter marathon. And then of course the infamous Wine and Dine 6.72-athon of 2015.


----------



## Miranda

I think my goal for my race tomorrow will just be "finish ok"   We were hoping for a somewhat decent time after we ran the course on Wednesday night, but fate is conspiring against us.  Wednesday it was a nice "balmy" 46 degrees and all the snow had been melted, and we were feeling pretty good about our times!

Today it started snowing at about 35 degrees so the snow was slushy and wet, and then the temperature plummeted into the 20's... ice everywhere.  We saw like 3 accidents on the 2 mile drive back from picking up my bib and some dinner tonight.  Tomorrow's forecast at race time is 12 degrees, feels like -5, with 15-25 mph winds, so none of the snow/ice will melt between now/then.  

Oh and the course is pretty hilly, including one downhill that is at a 10-12% grade.   I hope they sand that pretty liberally!  I don't know whether or not to wear my Yaktrax... there's not really enough snow and ice for them, I'd mostly be running on bare pavement.  I'm not sure if they'll help on black ice type stuff, though.

After the race is a pub crawl through 14 bars and restaurants through town with food samples at each one. We've been training all winter for this part!


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> OH NO!  On so many levels, that sucks.  Feel better!  Can they make you a red sparkle cast?



I asked. My choices were white or white. 



run.minnie.miles said:


> Yikes!! Sounds like quite the crash. Sending good thoughts your way and hopefully you heal quickly!



Thanks



CheapRunnerMike said:


> That will teach you for cheating on Zwift.  Just be happy it wasn't your beer-drinking wrist.  Wishing you a speedy recovery bud...just remember that Nicola Spirig had a nasty crash and fractured her hand in Abu Dhabi last year and still managed to take home the Silver at Rio.  Just take it easy for a bit and you'll be back at it in no time.



I'm quite happy it's not my right hand. I'd be useless trying to do everything with my left. 



sourire said:


> Oh rats!!! I'm sorry!!! Thinking of you! Healing vibes being sent your way!



Thank you 



rteetz said:


> Well I hope you get better John!
> 
> Glad the bike is okay but it sounds like you need a new Garmin in your Easter basket.



I like the way you think! Amazon has them on sale right now too. 



PCFriar80 said:


> Good luck with the recovery!  Fractures of anything are not fun.  Just curious, are we waiting for the "spokes" person for the update on the bike?



Hahaha 



Dis5150 said:


> @FFigawi Ugh, so sorry! Hope you, the bike and the garmin recover quickly!



I think the Garmin is in more need of repair than me



DopeyBadger said:


> Ouch @FFigawi!  Get well soon!



Working on it 



Ariel484 said:


> @FFigawi ouch, hope you feel better soon!



Thanks. Me too!



IamTrike said:


> So sorry to hear that.  Hope the bike is okay and that you recover quickly



You and me both



ZellyB said:


> @FFigawi OUCH.  Hope you recovery quickly and glad the bike is okay.



It's the important things, right? 



Wendy98 said:


> Well as long as the bike is ok....
> 
> This is why I am afraid of my bike.



I'm surprised the frame didn't crack. It might have small ones somewhere, but it seems to be intact. Scott makes a good frame. 



Disney at Heart said:


> Healing vibe to you @FFigawi . Take care of yourself.



Thanks



jmasgat said:


> Sorry to hear. Been there, done that--mine was ribs. Ironic thing was that I  was out cycling as XT to stay fit while I rehabbed a stress fracture in my toe. Second ironic thing was that the person I toucehd wheels with was an ER doctor!



A good first responder for you 



Slogger said:


> Yikes.    That does not sound like fun.   Exercise is supposed to be healthy not dangerous.   Hope you make a speedy recovery.



Thanks!


----------



## michigandergirl

Yikes @FFigawi !! Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## preciouspups

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.
> 
> Q1: yes, the bike looks to be okay. Will know for sure tomorrow.
> Q2: yes, my Garmin stopped but that's because I cracked the screen


I hope you got a cast to match your sparkle skirts!   That crash sounds awful though and I hope you are feeling better soon!

I changed up my intervals a week or so ago and now I'm running shorter times but I'm running faster.  Well, that just makes every part of my body hurt... my calves, my feet, my back... but I'm faster!!!

P.S. The giraffe still hasn't had the baby!


----------



## FFigawi

preciouspups said:


> I hope you got a cast to match your sparkle skirts!   That crash sounds awful though and I hope you are feeling better soon!



Only one color: white gauze. The cast itself is pretty small, some magic strip soaked in water and left to harden in place. Kind of neat.


----------



## whaler8

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.



Here's to a speedy recovery @FFigawi I have also heard a nice IPA helps heal road rash. Just saying…..


----------



## Barca33Runner

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery @FFigawi.

That's why I keep my distance from bikes. They don't trust me, so I leave them to their own devices and allow them to roam the wild unencumbered by my clumsy human intervention.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> Only one color: white gauze. The cast itself is pretty small, some magic strip soaked in water and left to harden in place. Kind of neat.



Got any craft stores over there?  A little glitter glue or even a bottle of white glue you can dilute along with a bottle of glitter and you've got a red sparkle cast!


----------



## cburnett11

IamTrike said:


> 8. A nice dessert. Either from the ice cream store or bakery in Paris.



Why not both?


----------



## Miranda

I made it through my race!  It was 7 degrees with -5 or more wind chill at start time and the roads were super slick and icy from last night's snow, but the race is in the books, #1 for the series done (7 of 11 races), and then my running group pub crawled for 4 hours afterwards. That was why the race was called Run Before You Crawl.  We made it to 5 bars (and 4 ciders) before I packed it in.  It is a little early to start drinking at 11:00 in the morning, but it must be 5:00 somehwere, right?


----------



## CherieFran

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 10 - @tigger536  - Yeti Nightmare 6 Mi TR (NG / N/A)
> 11 - tigger536 - Yeti Nightmare 10 Mi TR (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @CherieFran  - RNR DC Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
> 11 - @Chaitali  - RNR DC Half Marathon (2:56:00 / N/A)
> 11 - @BikeFan  - RNR DC Half Marathon (1:35:00 / N/A)
> 11 - @CheapRunnerMike  - MEC 5k (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @ZellyB  - ShamRox 15k (Free Beer / N/A)
> 11 - @Chris-Mo  - ShamRox 15k (Free Beer / N/A)
> 11 - @Miranda  - Run Before You Crawl 5K & Pub Crawl (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @Mickey Momma - Warrior 10 Miler (2:05:00 / N/G)
> 12 - @Keels  - St. Paddy's Day Tri (Don't Die / N/A)
> 12 - @pixarmom  - Luck O the Irish 5k (NG / N/A)
> 12 - @mateojr  - Luck O the Irish 5k (NG / N/A)
> 12 - @Wendy98  - Heart Mini Marathon Half Marathon (1:26:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you on your upcoming race! If you would like to revise your goal or have any other change to the race schedule let me know. If anyone else would like to include a race that they are running please let me know and I will include your race on the list. Have a great run everyone and we look forward to hearing how things went over the weekend!



Finished the RNR DC Marathon this morning in 4:01:41...juuust missing my "A" goal of 4:00:00 but still a 47+ min PR!! I feel like I gave it all that I could, so I am really happy. The hills on the course were no joke. Massive hill between miles 22 and 23 almost broke my spirit but after a 2-minute walk break I pulled myself back together to finish it out. Combination of hand warmers (thanks to all those who suggested them a few weeks back!), a buff (which I now have a brand-new appreciation for), a good set of throwaway gear, and not arriving to the start as early as I normally would, kept me from feeling too frozen. Temps were 27 at the start and 34 at the finish, with wind chills 18-22. Otherwise, it was actually a pretty nice day. Mostly sunny and the wind didn't feel too bad until about Mile 18. I probably wouldn't run the full course again (not that I run many fulls). It was pretty boring (other than the hills. oh, the hills) after Mile 16 or so. The first half of the course is great, though!


----------



## Ariel484

Hey @FFigawi i agree with @camaker - bedazzle that thing!


----------



## BikeFan

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.
> 
> Q1: yes, the bike looks to be okay. Will know for sure tomorrow.
> Q2: yes, my Garmin stopped but that's because I cracked the screen



Sorry to hear!  Hope you get better soon!  Back when I used to ride more seriously, I did the same.  Not a pleasant experience, but I escaped without any fractures.  Hope your recovery is speedy!


----------



## BikeFan

CherieFran said:


> Finished the RNR DC Marathon this morning in 4:01:41...juuust missing my "A" goal of 4:00:00 but still a 47+ min PR!! I feel like I gave it all that I could, so I am really happy. The hills on the course were no joke. Massive hill between miles 22 and 23 almost broke my spirit but after a 2-minute walk break I pulled myself back together to finish it out. Combination of hand warmers (thanks to all those who suggested them a few weeks back!), a buff (which I now have a brand-new appreciation for), a good set of throwaway gear, and not arriving to the start as early as I normally would, kept me from feeling too frozen. Temps were 27 at the start and 34 at the finish, with wind chills 18-22. Otherwise, it was actually a pretty nice day. Mostly sunny and the wind didn't feel too bad until about Mile 18. I probably wouldn't run the full course again (not that I run many fulls). It was pretty boring (other than the hills. oh, the hills) after Mile 16 or so. The first half of the course is great, though!



Great job on the huge PR!!  Congratulations on PR'ing that course, which I would NOT call fast!  That hill just off Rock Creek Parkway just past Mile 5 is no joke either.  Did you get your finisher jacket?  Wear it with pride!  

I've done the RNR DC full the last two years, and I agree, the back half of that course is a huge let-down after such a great first half.  This year, I just did the half, and was so glad to be done when it was over.  It was COLD out there!  I'm just getting over a cold and decided I wasn't going to run this one hard, but tried to hustle anyway just to get somewhere warm.  Finished with a 1:34:18, so a pretty good day despite the cold.


----------



## keahgirl8

ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  Man, this is a hard one!!  I have to go with Animal Kingdom.  It's my favorite park.  Start with early morning breakfast at Tusker House and then basically ride everything with no waits and see all the shows.  Leisurely stroll through the park and just drink it all in.  Even more perfect if it's after Pandora has opened and we get to enjoy that expansion and then finish things off with dinner at Tiffins and enjoy Rivers of Light and the tree awakening.



Me too!  I could honestly spend my entire trip wandering around AK and riding Kilmanjaro Safari.



rteetz said:


> Oh yes, AK is the best! I'd love to have a day with Joe Rohde where he just takes me around and tells me stories about the park.



That would be amazing!



PCFriar80 said:


> I'm going to have to go with Epcot and combine Food & Wine, with Flower and Garden, along with Holiday's around the World for one day.  I'd start the day off by bypassing the metal detectors and having my magic band work the first time.  Knock off a few of the headliners in Future World; Soarin', Test Track, and Under the Sea before circling back to World Showcase.  There would be Rose & Crown kiosks conveniently located in "all" of the countries.  While enjoying the topiaries and Christmas music, I would be sampling the offerings from the various food booths.  A couple of sets of British Revolution, bring back Off Kilter for the day, one round of Tapestry of Nations parade and then off to American Garden's Theater for the early
> Eat to The Beat Concert,  middle set for the Flower Power Concert, and then the nightcap of the Candlelight processional.  Capped off by an Illumination's cruise [holiday version of course]!



This is a good one too!  I have done Flower and Garden, but Food and Wine and Holidays Around the World are definitely on the bucket list.


----------



## FFigawi

CherieFran said:


> Finished the RNR DC Marathon this morning in 4:01:41...juuust missing my "A" goal of 4:00:00 but still a 47+ min PR!! I feel like I gave it all that I could, so I am really happy.



Congrats on the new PR! Well done to everyone else who ran in tough conditions yesterday too. 

Good luck to everyone in their races today, especially my good friend @Keels who is going to crush her first sprint tri this morning!


----------



## Mickey Momma

First of all, sorry to hear about your wrist @FFigawi.  Glad to hear the bike is okay, but seems like bit much to go through for a Garmin upgrade. 

Now the good, bad, and ugly of my 10 miler yesterday.  

I'll start with the bad - I decided to spend the night at my mom's since it was about ten minutes from the starting line.  Due to a snowy weather forecast, I had to pack for multiple contingencies and managed to forget my HR monitor.  I discovered this on Friday night right before I went to bed.  While I have finally learned how to "listen to my body" while running, I haven't run a race without my HR monitor in quite a while.  AND I also realized at the last minute that I had the course out-and-back reversed.  Not a huge deal, but I was already in a mental funk due to my HR monitor.  

The good - my goal for this race was 2:05:00 (12:15 pace).  I have never run a 10 miler, so I based my goal on last month's 10K race and my training runs.  I wasn't sure I would hit it, though.  Well I smashed it!  My Garmin time was 1:59:50 (11:57 pace).  I had a negative splits and managed to pass a few people on the back half of the course.  My last mile was my fastest (11:23 pace).  I finally finished a race knowing I had paced myself correctly and that I had nothing left to give after I crossed the finish line.

The ugly - my excitement over my sub-two hour time was zapped when my official chip time was posted as 2:00:25.  It doesn't make sense to me because when I rounded the corner and was maybe twenty feet from the finish line, the clock read 1:58.XX.  Even if the clock was at 1:58:59, there is no way it took me 85 seconds to cover twenty or so feet.  It won't make a huge difference when it comes to POT and I am trying to remember that I still beat my original goal time.  I have never finished any race of any distance at an average pace under 12:00 minute miles, though, and I want my official time to reflect what I did.  If it wasn't about that, I probably wouldn't give it a second thought.

I am also happy to report that, other than some pain in my left heel, I woke up feeling great.  Local half is in three weeks.  I have never PR'd the distance OR the course.  It will be interesting to see what happens.  McMillan race time predictor has me PRing by five minutes, but the course is super hilly, so I am not sure I can pull that off...


----------



## Wendy98

Heart Mini Marathon Half Marathon this morning.  I was not excited--20-23 degrees the entire race plus lost a beloved hour of sleep.  I finished in 1:26:56 (6:39/mile pace) which was good enough for 3rd overall female.  I wasn't close to first or second (those ladies were FAST) so I am happy with 3rd.  The more popular distance of this race is a 15k.  I SO wanted to pack it in and skip the last 4 miles.  I have been struggling with Achilles tendinitis since WDW marathon and it was screaming by this point.  I am glad I stuck it out and even happier to be in my nice warm house after taking an extremely long hot shower!

I am editing to add a pic.  I have some crazy mismatching prints between my shoes and tights. My other pair of plain tights start to sag and I have to keep pulling them up.  I didn't have it in me to deal with that today.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Congrats @Wendy98 !!


----------



## FFigawi

Well done @Wendy98


----------



## CherieFran

BikeFan said:


> Great job on the huge PR!!  Congratulations on PR'ing that course, which I would NOT call fast!  That hill just off Rock Creek Parkway just past Mile 5 is no joke either.  Did you get your finisher jacket?  Wear it with pride!
> 
> I've done the RNR DC full the last two years, and I agree, the back half of that course is a huge let-down after such a great first half.  This year, I just did the half, and was so glad to be done when it was over.  It was COLD out there!  I'm just getting over a cold and decided I wasn't going to run this one hard, but tried to hustle anyway just to get somewhere warm.  Finished with a 1:34:18, so a pretty good day despite the cold.



Thank you! Yes, the hill leaving Rock Creek is intense, too! It had the advantage of being early in the race and one I have run up before, so I knew exactly what the expect. Having the "Wear Blue" mile there always gives me a huge mental boost, so I felt pretty strong tackling that one.

It took forever for me to find where they were giving out the jackets and the line to claim one was long, but I definitely wasn't leaving without it!

Congrats on the great half time - under your goal even in less than ideal circumstances!



FFigawi said:


> Congrats on the new PR!



Thank you! And get well soon!!!


Looks like lots of great races results and reports, even given the rough weather! Congrats, @Miranda @BikeFan @Mickey Momma @Wendy98 !


----------



## ZellyB

Great job @Mickey Momma even though the official time was just a bit over your goal, it sounds like you had a great race!

Way to go @Wendy98 !  I think our pattern matching looks great as well.  

Congrats on the PR @CherieFran and sounds like a really fun run (and crawl!) @Miranda 

Ran our ShamRox 15K yesterday.  Met up with some fellow runner friends and had a nice solid run.  The weather was pretty chilly around 34 or so, but once we were running it was great.  We thought we might get some precip, but stayed dry the whole time.   Had no time goals and was just treating this as a supported training run.  Hamstring started bothering me the last couple of miles which is a lot of rolling hills, so we slowed down quite a bit so I didn't risk really hurting it after being pretty solid at a 11 min/mile pace for the first 6-7 miles.  Finished up with an official time of 1:48:38 and 11:41 pace.  Happy with it overall, but I totally blew it on fueling.  I ended up cramping badly in my calves after we finished, so we didn't stay for the free beer, but headed to the car where I slammed some electrolytes on the drive home.  I'm good as new today though.


----------



## pixarmom

More wishes for a speedy recovery, @FFigawi!

Congrats, @Wendy98! (I have patterns on skirts, but all my tights are still plain black - just may branch out soon!)  Congrats @CherieFran!  Yay @Mickey Momma!  Congrats, @ZellyB!  (I also failed to fuel, see below.)

Hope @Keels will report on her first sprint tri!  So exciting!  I just ordered a new kit for this summer - jealous that it's warm enough for triathlon in Texas!

Race report:  Luck O' the Irish 5K!  Last of the Winter Run Series.  Started the day grumpy because temps were in the high teens with windchill in lower teens.  SO tired of cold.  @mateojr did not want to run, which is understandable for a tiny 10-year-old.    This course is not and will never be a PR course - the uphills and the downhills are relatively significant.  I actually enjoy hills for the half marathon distance - makes the course interesting.  But not for a 5K because I don't have much opportunity to make up lost time.  So I'm now suddenly running alone, but on a course I can't PR.  And again, I'm tired of being cold.

Because I was so grumpy, I didn't warm up a single bit and I didn't eat anything.  I didn't wear my green sparkle skirt.  It's too cold to wear my green sparkle headband.  I'm running for St. Pat's in purple and black.  Bah humbug.  I stand in the cold.  Race starts.  I get to the 1-mile marker.  It says my pace is 7:30, which is good for me - a goal pace!  But I'm irritated because that means I'm running a goal pace in the first mile of a race I will never PR (the hills are coming!!!) I'm usually a very positive thinker, but not at that point.  Then a hill.

I get to the halfway point, and even though I can't feel my feet, the true running zen kicks  in - yay!  Breathing was going well, wind blocked by trees, and I'm starting to feel happy about pace!  And then another hill - the big hill - lots of "hill drama" going on all around me, but I slow my pace and I get it done.  Time:  24:30.  8 seconds slower than PR from last weekend.  At least I don't have to wonder where I spent that 8 seconds - the hills!!!!  4th place in division, so I collected my fun snowflake medal for that!  Frozen toes, frozen hands, frozen face, but super happy I ran this morning. 

And mateojr gets his shirt anyway - no way I'm wasting a quality kids' tech shirt just because he didn't want to run hills in freezing temps!


----------



## Keels

pixarmom said:


> Hope @Keels will report on her first sprint tri! So exciting! I just ordered a new kit for this summer - jealous that it's warm enough for triathlon in Texas!



It DEFINITELY was not warm today - 40 degrees at bike start with 15-20 mph winds. #WompWomp


----------



## pixarmom

Keels said:


> It DEFINITELY was not warm today - 40 degrees at bike start with 15-20 mph winds. #WompWomp



NO -that's crazy!!!!  I just had a dream that during a triathlon a) it was snowing;  and b) I couldn't find my bike!  So it sounds like you were pretty close to the first one - but did you find your bike?    Did you have a wetsuit?


----------



## Keels

pixarmom said:


> NO -that's crazy!!!!  I just had a dream that during a triathlon a) it was snowing;  and b) I couldn't find my bike!  So it sounds like you were pretty close to the first one - but did you find your bike?    Did you have a wetsuit?



I was the first one in to transition this morning for my bib group, so I set up on my assigned rack on the end so I was the first bike on the rack when I came out of swim into transition!

No wetsuit as it was a pool swim. I wore a tri suit and then dried myself off the best I could before I wrestled on some running leggings and zipped up my Columbia rain jacket and set off.

Bike was a two-loop course, so this little hill at Mile 5 and 10 was ... well, it was something with the headwind:


----------



## Slogger

Miranda said:


> I made it through my race!  It was 7 degrees with -5 or more wind chill at start time and the roads were super slick and icy from last night's snow, but the race is in the books, #1 for the series done (7 of 11 races), and then my running group pub crawled for 4 hours afterwards. That was why the race was called Run Before You Crawl.  We made it to 5 bars (and 4 ciders) before I packed it in.  It is a little early to start drinking at 11:00 in the morning, but it must be 5:00 somehwere, right?



Way to go @Miranda!   Cold start but hopefully the 4 hour pub crawl warmed you up.



CherieFran said:


> Finished the RNR DC Marathon this morning in 4:01:41...juuust missing my "A" goal of 4:00:00 but still a 47+ min PR!! I feel like I gave it all that I could, so I am really happy.



Congrats @CherieFran!   Huge PR on a tough course and cold day.    Looks like 4 hour goal is definitely in reach for you.  We were in DC last night and saw some of the preparations for the race.  



Mickey Momma said:


> Now the good, bad, and ugly of my 10 miler yesterday.
> 
> The good - my goal for this race was 2:05:00 (12:15 pace).    Well I smashed it!  My Garmin time was 1:59:50 (11:57 pace).  I had a negative splits and managed to pass a few people on the back half of the course.  My last mile was my fastest (11:23 pace).  I finally finished a race knowing I had paced myself correctly and that I had nothing left to give after I crossed the finish line.



Congrats @Mickey Momma.   Looks like you finished s-t-r-o-n-g and had a fantastic event.   Not sure about the chip time but hopefully you are excited about how well you ran and finished.   Good luck with your half in a few weeks.



Wendy98 said:


> Heart Mini Marathon Half Marathon this morning.  I was not excited--20-23 degrees the entire race plus lost a beloved hour of sleep.  I finished in 1:26:56 (6:39/mile pace) which was good enough for 3rd overall female.  I wasn't close to first or second (those ladies were FAST) so I am happy with 3rd.  .



Congrats @Wendy98!   Fantastic time and Third Place is Amazing.  



ZellyB said:


> Ran our ShamRox 15K yesterday.  Met up with some fellow runner friends and had a nice solid run.  The weather was pretty chilly around 34 or so, but once we were running it was great.  .  Finished up with an official time of 1:48:38 and 11:41 pace.  Happy with it overall, but I totally blew it on fueling.  I ended up cramping badly in my calves after we finished, so we didn't stay for the free beer, but headed to the car where I slammed some electrolytes on the drive home.  I'm good as new today though.



Way to go @ZellyB!   Glad you had a good event, sorry about the cold and cramping but glad you are feeling better.   Don't the carbs in beer help with cramps?



pixarmom said:


> Race report:  Luck O' the Irish 5K!  Last of the Winter Run Series.
> 
> I get to the halfway point, and even though I can't feel my feet, the true running zen kicks  in - yay!  Breathing was going well, wind blocked by trees, and I'm starting to feel happy about pace!  And then another hill - the big hill - lots of "hill drama" going on all around me, but I slow my pace and I get it done.  Time:  24:30.  8 seconds slower than PR from last weekend.  At least I don't have to wonder where I spent that 8 seconds - the hills!!!!  4th place in division, so I collected my fun snowflake medal for that!  Frozen toes, frozen hands, frozen face, but super happy I ran this morning.
> 
> And mateojr gets his shirt anyway - no way I'm wasting a quality kids' tech shirt just because he didn't want to run hills in freezing temps!



Way to go @pixarmom.   Hills have a way of sucking the time right out of a good run.    4th place sounds awesome, what does your snowflake medal look like?



Keels said:


> I was the first one in to transition this morning for my bib group, so I set up on my assigned rack on the end so I was the first bike on the rack when I came out of swim into transition!
> 
> No wetsuit as it was a pool swim. I wore a tri suit and then dried myself off the best I could before I wrestled on some running leggings and zipped up my Columbia rain jacket and set off.
> 
> Bike was a two-loop course, so this little hill at Mile 5 and 10 was ... well, it was something with the headwind:



Way to go @Keels.   Those hills look menacing but hope you had a great time with your tri.   Was that your first time doing one?


----------



## pixarmom

Keels said:


> I was the first one in to transition this morning for my bib group, so I set up on my assigned rack on the end so I was the first bike on the rack when I came out of swim into transition!
> 
> No wetsuit as it was a pool swim. I wore a tri suit and then dried myself off the best I could before I wrestled on some running leggings and zipped up my Columbia rain jacket and set off.
> 
> Bike was a two-loop course, so this little hill at Mile 5 and 10 was ... well, it was something with the headwind:
> 
> View attachment 225044



Ooooh!  End of rack in transition - I love it!  Prime location!!  I love early to transition set-up.  My husband thinks my set-up time in transition is hilarious.  It's one of my favorite parts - organization!  Very impressed that you got the running leggings over the tri suit!  Awesome on the hills!  

What kind of tri suit do you have?  I am super excited to upgrade after 2 years - invested in Betty Designs and fingers crossed that it's a good choice.  Also, I used to take off an exterior swim top layer and switch it for my lucky bike/run tank - but with my new tri suit, I'm hoping to save a good number of seconds in transition.


----------



## pixarmom

Slogger said:


> Way to go @Miranda!   Cold start but hopefully the 4 hour pub crawl warmed you up.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats @CherieFran!   Huge PR on a tough course and cold day.    Looks like 4 hour goal is definitely in reach for you.  We were in DC last night and saw some of the preparations for the race.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats @Mickey Momma.   Looks like you finished s-t-r-o-n-g and had a fantastic event.   Not sure about the chip time but hopefully you are excited about how well you ran and finished.   Good luck with your half in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats @Wendy98!   Fantastic time and Third Place is Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go @ZellyB!   Glad you had a good event, sorry about the cold and cramping but glad you are feeling better.   Don't the carbs in beer help with cramps?
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go @pixarmom.   Hills have a way of sucking the time right out of a good run.    4th place sounds awesome, what does your snowflake medal look like?
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go @Keels.   Those hills look menacing but hope you had a great time with your tri.   Was that your first time doing one?



The medals!  Top ten in each division get one.



I see lots of familiar races in your signature (originally from California, but grew up in NoVa.)  But then you have OC Marathon coming up!  I'm planning on Surf City at some point.


----------



## Keels

Slogger said:


> Way to go @Keels. Those hills look menacing but hope you had a great time with your tri. Was that your first time doing one?



It was my first one! I'm doing an open-water sprint tri at the end of April, so I'm taking this week off before jumping back in to training for that one!



pixarmom said:


> Ooooh!  End of rack in transition - I love it!  Prime location!!  I love early to transition set-up.  My husband thinks my set-up time in transition is hilarious.  It's one of my favorite parts - organization!  Very impressed that you got the running leggings over the tri suit!  Awesome on the hills!
> 
> What kind of tri suit do you have?  I am super excited to upgrade after 2 years - invested in Betty Designs and fingers crossed that it's a good choice.  Also, I used to take off an exterior swim top layer and switch it for my lucky bike/run tank - but with my new tri suit, I'm hoping to save a good number of seconds in transition.



My husband wasn't really thrilled to get there that early this morning with me to get in line, but I think he realized that - in the end - it was worth it. 

This was my first tri-suit, so I just bought one off Amazon that had the best reviews - it's a RunBreeze suit. It's pretty nice for the price - WAY cheaper than the Pearl Izumi suit I was looking at, but has the same feel to it. I had actually planned to throw on a cycling top over it for the bike and run, so I could have extra pockets, but we'll see if I end up doing that going forward. 

The rain jacket was CLUTCH today. It broke the wind, and helped my core dry out and warm up on the bike. I got back to transition for the run and threw the jacket off. I pulled on my Marathon shirt from this year while I was making my way out to run out and it was perfect.


----------



## Baloo in MI

All caught up!  Wow, miss a few days and be ready to read for awhile.  Congrats to everyone who was racing!  And @FFigawi so sorry to hear about the wreck, hope it is a fast recovery!  After some down time with a lot fewer miles the past two weeks I am hopeful my hamstring is doing better; it feels a lot better.  Going to start picking up the mileage again, looking forward to that.


----------



## JClimacus

FFigawi said:


> Only one color: white gauze. The cast itself is pretty small, some magic strip soaked in water and left to harden in place. Kind of neat.



Love your attitude about this. Wish I could be so sanguine in like situations. Get well soon.


----------



## FFigawi

JClimacus said:


> Love your attitude about this. Wish I could be so sanguine in like situations. Get well soon.



That was day 1. Now on day 4, I'm rather annoyed with having to do everything one handed. Plus it itches.


----------



## JClimacus

FFigawi said:


> That was day 1. Now on day 4, I'm rather annoyed with having to do everything one handed. Plus it itches.



I wish there were alternative responses to "like."


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Keels said:


> I was the first one in to transition this morning for my bib group, so I set up on my assigned rack on the end so I was the first bike on the rack when I came out of swim into transition!
> 
> No wetsuit as it was a pool swim. I wore a tri suit and then dried myself off the best I could before I wrestled on some running leggings and zipped up my Columbia rain jacket and set off.
> 
> Bike was a two-loop course, so this little hill at Mile 5 and 10 was ... well, it was something with the headwind:
> 
> View attachment 225044



So freakin' proud of you girl, way to go!  You raced in some of the tougher conditions a triathlon can throw at you and came through it, you have to feel good about that.  Wind is bad enough, but those hills in the wind and the cold?  Sheesh.  Not sure how you managed to get leggings on while wet, that is seriously impressive.  Very good call on the jacket as I know how much it sucks in the cold wet wind...certainly worth whatever time it takes in T1 to pull that on.  And snagging the end of the rack?  #Tripro right there 



pixarmom said:


> Ooooh!  End of rack in transition - I love it!  Prime location!!  I love early to transition set-up.  My husband thinks my set-up time in transition is hilarious.  It's one of my favorite parts - organization!  Very impressed that you got the running leggings over the tri suit!  Awesome on the hills!
> 
> What kind of tri suit do you have?  I am super excited to upgrade after 2 years - invested in Betty Designs and fingers crossed that it's a good choice.  Also, I used to take off an exterior swim top layer and switch it for my lucky bike/run tank - but with my new tri suit, I'm hoping to save a good number of seconds in transition.



Oh nice, I love Betty Designs' kits!  They are really good quality and wear great in a race...I have had mine for a couple of years now and it still looks like new.  I just wish they had more options for men.  Which one did you get?  Here's mine, the Brave Heart gear (my Mum is Scottish, so very fitting)...


----------



## doctorintheTARDIS

Hi Guys! 

Not sure if some of you remember me! I was really active this past summer as I got started running and training for my princess 10k. I got sooo busy with work and life in the fall I forgot to post here but was constantly getting help from you guys via strava. First I wanted to say Hi! I'm gonna try to get back to being active on here. I finished my Princess 10k with my best time, and I couldn't have done it without you guys. I will definitely be posting about it when I find a free moment (I'm posting this post from work, and I teach first grade, so I have 26 six-year-olds who need me right now ) 

But I basically just wanted to reach out and say that I kept talking about how much you guys on this board helped me in my running journey during my runDisney experience, and I miss you guys and can't wait to get back into discussing running!

(PS- I'm training for a half marathon now! Ohmygoodness)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Been out of the loop for the weekend - too much going on right now.

@FFigawi - tough break on the fall (no pun intended). Hope you heal well and quickly.

@Wendy98 - Congrats on the awesome race result!

And congratulations to everyone who raced this weekend!


----------



## LSUlakes

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.
> 
> Q1: yes, the bike looks to be okay. Will know for sure tomorrow.
> Q2: yes, my Garmin stopped but that's because I cracked the screen



Sorry to hear about this. Nothing fun about falling off a bike. Hope you recover soon!



Chasing Dopey said:


> Past QOTD re: fuel: I third the eGels. I've also tried most of the other standard stuff, and I think I've settled on eGels and eFuel from Crank Sports. Definitely worth checking out. I also like Tailwind.
> 
> Yesterday's QOTD: I've done a couple 10 milers, and it's a great distance. I've got a couple odd ones coming up: 17.75k and maybe a 15k if I'm healthy...
> 
> So... After 2 1/2 weeks off because the left knee just didn't feel right, an okay, but totally awesome Princess 10k (see new pic, left), and a thoroughly excruciating and mostly walked Half... What I feared might be a meniscus injury is most likely runner's knee, although not in a typical location. The x-ray shows my kneecaps, both of them!, way on the outside of the grooves where they should be! I asked the ortho... How did I get this far?? He said some people are just built that way. So, he and DW talked me into the anti-inflamatories (booo) to get any inside swelling down so I can work on it, the usual rehab exercises, and that strap you wear just under the knee, I tested it out a bit today and everything was just fine. We walked for about an hour with a few short runs thrown in, so it wasn't much but it's a start. It's obviously not 100% because I can still feel a little something now and then, but I'm finally back in a good place mentally about it.
> 
> And now I'm back and hopefully can keep up!
> 
> @FFigawi : Holy cow, man! Take care of yourself and heeling vibes are coming your way!



Hope things continue to improve with your knee. 



preciouspups said:


> P.S. The giraffe still hasn't had the baby!



The lady that wore the giraffe head had hers though... 



CherieFran said:


> Finished the RNR DC Marathon this morning in 4:01:41...juuust missing my "A" goal of 4:00:00 but still a 47+ min PR!! I feel like I gave it all that I could, so I am really happy. The hills on the course were no joke. Massive hill between miles 22 and 23 almost broke my spirit but after a 2-minute walk break I pulled myself back together to finish it out. Combination of hand warmers (thanks to all those who suggested them a few weeks back!), a buff (which I now have a brand-new appreciation for), a good set of throwaway gear, and not arriving to the start as early as I normally would, kept me from feeling too frozen. Temps were 27 at the start and 34 at the finish, with wind chills 18-22. Otherwise, it was actually a pretty nice day. Mostly sunny and the wind didn't feel too bad until about Mile 18. I probably wouldn't run the full course again (not that I run many fulls). It was pretty boring (other than the hills. oh, the hills) after Mile 16 or so. The first half of the course is great, though!



Congrats on the PR!



Mickey Momma said:


> First of all, sorry to hear about your wrist @FFigawi.  Glad to hear the bike is okay, but seems like bit much to go through for a Garmin upgrade.
> 
> Now the good, bad, and ugly of my 10 miler yesterday.
> 
> I'll start with the bad - I decided to spend the night at my mom's since it was about ten minutes from the starting line.  Due to a snowy weather forecast, I had to pack for multiple contingencies and managed to forget my HR monitor.  I discovered this on Friday night right before I went to bed.  While I have finally learned how to "listen to my body" while running, I haven't run a race without my HR monitor in quite a while.  AND I also realized at the last minute that I had the course out-and-back reversed.  Not a huge deal, but I was already in a mental funk due to my HR monitor.
> 
> The good - my goal for this race was 2:05:00 (12:15 pace).  I have never run a 10 miler, so I based my goal on last month's 10K race and my training runs.  I wasn't sure I would hit it, though.  Well I smashed it!  My Garmin time was 1:59:50 (11:57 pace).  I had a negative splits and managed to pass a few people on the back half of the course.  My last mile was my fastest (11:23 pace).  I finally finished a race knowing I had paced myself correctly and that I had nothing left to give after I crossed the finish line.
> 
> The ugly - my excitement over my sub-two hour time was zapped when my official chip time was posted as 2:00:25.  It doesn't make sense to me because when I rounded the corner and was maybe twenty feet from the finish line, the clock read 1:58.XX.  Even if the clock was at 1:58:59, there is no way it took me 85 seconds to cover twenty or so feet.  It won't make a huge difference when it comes to POT and I am trying to remember that I still beat my original goal time.  I have never finished any race of any distance at an average pace under 12:00 minute miles, though, and I want my official time to reflect what I did.  If it wasn't about that, I probably wouldn't give it a second thought.
> 
> I am also happy to report that, other than some pain in my left heel, I woke up feeling great.  Local half is in three weeks.  I have never PR'd the distance OR the course.  It will be interesting to see what happens.  McMillan race time predictor has me PRing by five minutes, but the course is super hilly, so I am not sure I can pull that off...



Congrats on the PR! Strange how your watch and official time are different.



Wendy98 said:


> Heart Mini Marathon Half Marathon this morning.  I was not excited--20-23 degrees the entire race plus lost a beloved hour of sleep.  I finished in 1:26:56 (6:39/mile pace) which was good enough for 3rd overall female.  I wasn't close to first or second (those ladies were FAST) so I am happy with 3rd.  The more popular distance of this race is a 15k.  I SO wanted to pack it in and skip the last 4 miles.  I have been struggling with Achilles tendinitis since WDW marathon and it was screaming by this point.  I am glad I stuck it out and even happier to be in my nice warm house after taking an extremely long hot shower!
> 
> I am editing to add a pic.  I have some crazy mismatching prints between my shoes and tights. My other pair of plain tights start to sag and I have to keep pulling them up.  I didn't have it in me to deal with that today.
> 
> View attachment 224894



Nice run!



doctorintheTARDIS said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Not sure if some of you remember me! I was really active this past summer as I got started running and training for my princess 10k. I got sooo busy with work and life in the fall I forgot to post here but was constantly getting help from you guys via strava. First I wanted to say Hi! I'm gonna try to get back to being active on here. I finished my Princess 10k with my best time, and I couldn't have done it without you guys. I will definitely be posting about it when I find a free moment (I'm posting this post from work, and I teach first grade, so I have 26 six-year-olds who need me right now )
> 
> But I basically just wanted to reach out and say that I kept talking about how much you guys on this board helped me in my running journey during my runDisney experience, and I miss you guys and can't wait to get back into discussing running!
> 
> (PS- I'm training for a half marathon now! Ohmygoodness)



Welcome back and congrats on your 10k. Good luck with training for your half!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *@FFigawi incident had me thinking of how common or not common for something like this to happen to runners / bikers. So, todays QOTD is, have you had a accident while either running or biking? If so, tell us about what happened.

ATTQOTD: I have had incidents both while running and on a bike. The bike on story happened on a leisure type ride. I had finished my run that morning and took my bike to our local farmers market from our tailgate spot. I made it there with no problems but on the way back, the strap on my bag failed. I tried my best not to bite the dust and almost had it before the weight of the bag was to much and swung around and hit the front tire. A curb and flip later I was on the ground with a few scratches and a bent rim. I had to call someone to come pick me up because I was a good 3 miles from our spot and there was no way I was going to carry a my bag and broken bike. The long lasting effects of this day is I no longer put a lot of stuff in that bag if I am on the bike and my shoulder still isnt 100%.
Now to my running fall. A early morning run before sunrise and a tree root... Foot caught the root and i fell forward and put my hands out in front of me to help absorb the fall. Well one hand hit another tree root as I was sliding. As I got up I noticed something strange going on with my finger and noticed it was bent at the first joint from the fingernail at a 45 degree angle. I was only a mile in of a 15 mile run or so and knew that there was little that could be done about the finger. I grabbed it and pulled it out and back to straight. This is another example in which I should have eventually got the finger checked out because it still isnt 100% either.

I hope these are my only two stories I will ever have with falling because its a overrated experience. 


I finally watched Moana this weekend and have to say I enjoyed the film. Also, I think its impossible for Disney to make a movie without a catch song... a few of them are now stuck in my head. lol


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: nothing beyond an occasional rolled ankle and a few tripping incidents so far...knock on wood.

@LSUlakes funny you mention Moana and the catchy songs, Mr. Ariel484 had "Where you Are" in his head alllll day yesterday! And he sent me this to watch:


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> So, todays QOTD is, have you had a accident while either running or biking? If so, tell us about what happened.



Accident free and OSHA approved!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Race update from this past weekend...

Ran a local 5K with my 7 year old son on Saturday morning, his first real race.  We have been training for this for a while now, going back to November or so.  The race was in the park we always run in and our last few runs we actually ran the exact course so that he would be comfortable with it.  Race day came and he was soooo nervous...he had a goal to break 30 minutes and I knew that he could do it (we just ran a 29:58 this past Tuesday on the same course), but he was really doubting himself.  The weather was as bipolar as ever this past week as we were out running in shorts on Tuesday evening and when we were ready to race it was down to 0ºF with the windchill (wind was nearly 25mph).  Cold.  Beyond cold for a little kid.  We got ready and drove to the park, picking up our race kits and saying hi to a few friends.  It wasn't long and it was time to run.  

We started at 9:00 and despite the cold, the sun was shining #silverlining  He took off faster than any training run we've ever done and I tried to hold him in check, knowing that his adrenaline wouldn't carry him the entire 5K.  The course is an out and back with a few hills added in, both short punchy hills as well as a really long steady climb for the last mile.  That also meant that the first mile was a nice downhill to get the legs going right from the start.  We were passing people and he was feeling good, clocking the first mile in *9:13*.  

The next mile we continued to come up behind people and I would ask him if he wanted to pass and he would always say yes, even when we were climbing hills.  Everyone on the course was so encouraging towards him, it was great to see.  I kept asking him if he was having fun and the smile said it all...he was right in his element.  We made a really quick stop pat the aid station turnaround so that he could get a quick sip of water and we were off again.  Soon enough mile two was in the books and he was still holding a good pace at *9:16*...nice and steady and in control.

Homestretch time and that also meant uphill all the way to the finish.  The headwind was brutal at this point too, but we would turn a corner and have that big wind push for the last half mile to the finish line.  We climbed the last steep hill and just had the long steady climb to go...I told Junior it was time to drop the hammer and bring it home.  He picked it up a gear a bit reluctantly, but I knew he had more to give.  We were moving really good now and passing plenty of people.  Once we were within sight of the finishing arch the little guy asked me what our time was.  I looked down and told him we were at 27:45...he got that look in his eye and found his finishing kick.  I was actually running now to keep up with him, the kid was flying!  He was up on his toes for the final 250m and finished with a final mile split of *8:22* (+ 2:11) for a finishing time of *29:02!!!*  He had absolutely smashed his sub-30 goal in some pretty awful running conditions.  We crossed the line and I gave him a big hug and told him how proud I was of him.  I was just beaming, a smile so big it was ear to ear.  We celebrated with coffee for dad and a mocha for junior (the hot water carafe wouldn't boil it was so cold, so I had to mix his hot chocolate powder in coffee), and then we went off to grab 'second breakfast' to celebrate.  Two days later now and he is still riding that high...the kid is hooked!


----------



## LSUlakes

Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD: nothing beyond an occasional rolled ankle and a few tripping incidents so far...knock on wood.
> 
> @LSUlakes funny you mention Moana and the catchy songs, Mr. Ariel484 had "Where you Are" in his head alllll day yesterday! And he sent me this to watch:


LOL and it also makes me sad. lol


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> LOL and it also makes me sad. lol


I think they're pretty harsh on The Rock.  Is he a Broadway-caliber singer? No, but I thought he did fine!


----------



## Dis5150

CherieFran said:


> a 47+ min PR!!


 Outstanding!!


----------



## Dis5150

Mickey Momma said:


> My Garmin time was 1:59:50 (11:57 pace).


 That is awesome! But ugh! about the official time! Something must have been messed up!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *@FFigawi incident had me thinking of how common or not common for something like this to happen to runners / bikers. So, todays QOTD is, have you had a accident while either running or biking? If so, tell us about what happened.



I've never had anything major. I fell a few years ago (tripped over my own feet after successfully avoiding lots of ice), but it was more upsetting than injury (I had some small scrapes and bruises, but I think my water bottle was injured worse than I was). I do still have a big fear of falling because of that, even now, but thankfully it hasn't happened again (I've had some close calls, though, and my water bottle has had a few more falls without me following it).

I haven't seen _Moana _yet (I'll probably wait until it hits Netflix), but I've had "How Far I'll Go" stuck in my head since the first time I heard it. I blame Alexander Hamilton.


----------



## FFigawi

Go Junior!


----------



## BikeFan

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Race update from this past weekend...
> 
> Ran a local 5K with my 7 year old son on Saturday morning, his first real race.  We have been training for this for a while now, going back to November or so.  The race was in the park we always run in and our last few runs we actually ran the exact course so that he would be comfortable with it.  Race day came and he was soooo nervous...he had a goal to break 30 minutes and I knew that he could do it (we just ran a 29:58 this past Tuesday on the same course), but he was really doubting himself.  The weather was as bipolar as ever this past week as we were out running in shorts on Tuesday evening and when we were ready to race it was down to 0ºF with the windchill (wind was nearly 25mph).  Cold.  Beyond cold for a little kid.  We got ready and drove to the park, picking up our race kits and saying hi to a few friends.  It wasn't long and it was time to run.
> 
> We started at 9:00 and despite the cold, the sun was shining #silverlining  He took off faster than any training run we've ever done and I tried to hold him in check, knowing that his adrenaline wouldn't carry him the entire 5K.  The course is an out and back with a few hills added in, both short punchy hills as well as a really long steady climb for the last mile.  That also meant that the first mile was a nice downhill to get the legs going right from the start.  We were passing people and he was feeling good, clocking the first mile in *9:13*.
> 
> The next mile we continued to come up behind people and I would ask him if he wanted to pass and he would always say yes, even when we were climbing hills.  Everyone on the course was so encouraging towards him, it was great to see.  I kept asking him if he was having fun and the smile said it all...he was right in his element.  We made a really quick stop pat the aid station turnaround so that he could get a quick sip of water and we were off again.  Soon enough mile two was in the books and he was still holding a good pace at *9:16*...nice and steady and in control.
> 
> Homestretch time and that also meant uphill all the way to the finish.  The headwind was brutal at this point too, but we would turn a corner and have that big wind push for the last half mile to the finish line.  We climbed the last steep hill and just had the long steady climb to go...I told Junior it was time to drop the hammer and bring it home.  He picked it up a gear a bit reluctantly, but I knew he had more to give.  We were moving really good now and passing plenty of people.  Once we were within sight of the finishing arch the little guy asked me what our time was.  I looked down and told him we were at 27:45...he got that look in his eye and found his finishing kick.  I was actually running now to keep up with him, the kid was flying!  He was up on his toes for the final 250m and finished with a final mile split of *8:22* (+ 2:11) for a finishing time of *29:02!!!*  He had absolutely smashed his sub-30 goal in some pretty awful running conditions.  We crossed the line and I gave him a big hug and told him how proud I was of him.  I was just beaming, a smile so big it was ear to ear.  We celebrated with coffee for dad and a mocha for junior (the hot water carafe wouldn't boil it was so cold, so I had to mix his hot chocolate powder in coffee), and then we went off to grab 'second breakfast' to celebrate.  Two days later now and he is still riding that high...the kid is hooked!



That fast at age 7!?!  Wow, that kid's flying!  Congratulations to him!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD: nothing beyond an occasional rolled ankle and a few tripping incidents so far...knock on wood.
> 
> @LSUlakes funny you mention Moana and the catchy songs, Mr. Ariel484 had "Where you Are" in his head alllll day yesterday! And he sent me this to watch:



Disney Princess Avengers? Yes, please.


----------



## Ariel484

Barca33Runner said:


> Disney Princess Avengers? Yes, please.


I would 100% watch that.


----------



## roxymama

Congrats to everyone this weekend!  All those PRs!  Seems like race season has officially really kicked into gear. 
@Keels you are "#goals"
@CheapRunnerMike sounds like junior would be a good pacer for me, let me know if he's hiring.  Although it took me 34 years to sub-30 so he may quickly be out of my league at this rate.

I think I had a weekly mileage PR this past week.  This 4 day a week thing is officially now a thing 

ATTQOTD:  Not while running, but I had a skiing accident once.  A snowboarder decided to sit down on the hill out of nowhere and granted I was probably following too close so it was also my fault and I had to swerve to get out of his way.  I just happened to fall and break my ring finger on my left hand.  This was on a local ski trip for my boyfriend and I to get our legs under us before heading to Breckinridge a few weeks later.  Little did I know he was planning on proposing and I didn't get my splint-cast off until literally the weekend before we went.  So I cut it real close having a bruised/splinted engagement ring photo


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I've been very lucky running. No accidents or injuries as a result.

Last summer I had a very non-training, non-athletic bike incident that served to remind me why I hadn't biked in 15+ years.

My family went to Mackinac Island and one of the things to do there is ride the 6 mile loop around the island on a bike. I had no interest in doing this (that long hiatus wasn't an accident), but my brother had to work and my 4-year-old nephew wanted to go so I was trapped (I can't say no to my nieces and nephews).

It started out well, the cliche about riding a bike exists for a reason, but my nephew was attached off the back of the bike on a weehoo (I think that's what they called it) which basically extended the bike by 4-5 feet and completely screwed with my concept of how the thing was balanced. It was cool for him because it had pedals and gave the illusion that he was helping with the bike (I overheard countless people commenting about how cute he was pedaling since, I guess, it was pretty commonplace for most kids to never pay any attention to the pedals).

Anyway, it was a beautiful day and super congested so it was stop and go. Anyone who's been to Mackinac will know that between bikes and horse drawn carriages the roads can get pretty packed. We had two falls on the day, both caused by my incompetence when trying to stop/disembark. Fortunately, we were moving very slowly and my nephew kept his arms tucked in so he just thought it was funny. The huge scrapes and bruises on my legs after falling into a ditch disagreed.

Eventually I figured things out and we made it back relatively unscathed. My nieces and nephews had been discussing beforehand which "rocketships" they would get to ride in and my nephew was really happy that he got to ride in the "falling, crashing rocketship."


----------



## Anisum

Hope you recover quickly @FFigawi
And congrats to everyone who raced this weekend!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *@FFigawi incident had me thinking of how common or not common for something like this to happen to runners / bikers. So, todays QOTD is, have you had a accident while either running or biking? If so, tell us about what happened.


Yes! I was running with my aunt's dog and was watching him and pulling him in on his leash so he didn't run into the street (he's very good at stopping at crosswalks until he gets excited by running). So I was watching him and not where I was stepping and I tripped over the sidewalk because it was sticking up about an inch and fell right down dropping the dog's leash in the process. Fortunately he's a good boy who turned around when he didn't feel me pulling his leash and came back for me. I thought about calling it in but I was a half a mile from my aunt's house so I walked for a minute or two before I was able to run again and finish my training run.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *@FFigawi incident had me thinking of how common or not common for something like this to happen to runners / bikers. So, todays QOTD is, have you had a accident while either running or biking? If so, tell us about what happened.
> 
> I finally watched Moana this weekend and have to say I enjoyed the film. Also, I think its impossible for Disney to make a movie without a catch song... a few of them are now stuck in my head. lol



ATTQOTD:  Fortunately my one accident falls more into the embarrassing than injuring category.  The park I run through as part of just about all my runs has a low point where rain drains from uphill softball fields down and across the running path.  The uphill slope starts right at the edge of the running path.  I was running after heavy rains one summer and came to the low spot that had a pretty heavy water flow across it and rather than splash through the deep-ish puddles I elected to take 2-3 steps on the upslope of the hill to get around them.  Mistake.  The ground was softer and muddier than I expected and my foot went out from under me on the first step.  Total wipeout in the mud.  Ended up soaking wet and covered in mud for the rest of the run.  Fortunately, I don't think anyone saw me do it...

As for Moana, I really enjoyed the movie and soundtrack and put a few of the songs on my Disney playlist.  This weekend I've had "Shiny" stuck in my head, because, well, you really can't expect a demigod to beat a decapod...


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *@FFigawi incident had me thinking of how common or not common for something like this to happen to runners / bikers. So, todays QOTD is, have you had a accident while either running or biking? If so, tell us about what happened.


Knock on wood I've had no accidents while running really.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Just once, a long time ago. I was running with my dog and he decided to take off after something, I had the leash looped around my wrist so I did the slow motion Superman flying, then face plant, on asphalt. Hit my chin, elbows, knees, etc and bloodied all of them. Of course I was a mile from home with no phone (before cell phones were a thing) and had to get up and catch the stupid dog before I could even limp home. That was the last time I took him running with me, lol.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

First of all, CONGRATS to all of the racers over the weekend. Sounds like so many had really great races!

ATTQOTD: For as clumsy as I am, nothing comes to mind. DH will often ride his bike to work (<1 mile) and had a nasty spill a couple years ago, including ripping his pants.


----------



## The Expert

BikeFan said:


> That fast at age 7!?!  Wow, that kid's flying!  Congratulations to him!


Right?! "Are you faster than a second grader?" Nope!  

ATTQOTD: Not (yet) running but I did fall spectacularly in the middle of a crowded counter service restaurant during lunch a few years ago. I was carrying my tray to a table and the floor was wet from people who had tracked in melted snow. Before I knew what was happening, the heel of my boot slipped out from under me, the tray of food went flying and I went down HARD! The very loud restaurant suddenly got very quiet, and I sincerely wish I'd had the presence of mind to rise and take a bow. Instead, I just checked myself over, figure out I was rattled but fine, gave a little smile and said "I'm ok!" and slinked to the table where my coworkers were sitting. The nice folks at the restaurant remade my food and kindly brought it to me. Ugh.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *@FFigawi incident had me thinking of how common or not common for something like this to happen to runners / bikers. So, todays QOTD is, have you had a accident while either running or biking? If so, tell us about what happened



I run on trails, so too many trips/falls/wipeouts to mention.  Nothing serious though fortunately.

I did have a wee bit of a crash on the bike once though...luckily nobody was hurt.  Totally my fault, I was commuting home from work and went to turn onto the park pathway.  I looked left, then right, then started to turn left and two other cyclists were right there barreling towards me.  I just sorta did a bailout slide and one guy avoided me easily while the other hit his brakes and skidded to a stop right on top of me...he did a slow motion fall onto me but I caught him.  100% my fault, I just didn't see these guys...I "looked" but didn't "see" (kinda like "hearing" and "listening" with the kids).  In a truly Canadian moment, the other guy apologized to me


----------



## Slogger

pixarmom said:


> The medals!  Top ten in each division get one.
> 
> 
> I see lots of familiar races in your signature (originally from California, but grew up in NoVa.)  But then you have OC Marathon coming up!  I'm planning on Surf City at some point.



Very cool medal @pixarmom, thanks for sharing a pic. 

OC Marathon was an interesting choice.   My family was originally from Southern California and I used to visit Grandparents and relatives when I was a kid.   Always loved the West.   I needed a marathon for first weekend in May and my choices ended up being Pittsburgh or Orange County.   I've been training mostly on flat surfaces with minimal hills and I had Southwest Air credits expiring at end of May, so it was an easy choice to go with OC!!! 

Surf City looks nice.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD: running or biking fails.

I've already shared my tragically embarrassing run "fail" that took place in front of hundreds of spectators at a running event.
I may never show my face at that event again.
Mental scars are too deep.

Hopefully none of you remember what happened.


----------



## roxymama

I forgot about my tripping on a falling water bottle gym crash that left me carpet burned for a few weeks.  I keep blocking that from my memory.  I still show my face at my Planet Fitness but I'm just waiting for the video footage to show up one of those gym-fail articles.


----------



## Dis5150

roxymama said:


> tripping on a falling water bottle gym crash



Lol, this reminds me of once when my DD27 was in high school and we were at the gym running on the treadmills together. I opened my water bottle and accidentally dropped the lid. It hit the belt and went flying off the end and hit a lady on a treadmill behind us. I felt super bad but DD27 and I had to actually leave as we were laughing so hard. We changed our workout times after that! (and got a bottle with a pop up top!).


----------



## roxymama

Dis5150 said:


> Lol, this reminds me of once when my DD27 was in high school and we were at the gym running on the treadmills together. I opened my water bottle and accidentally dropped the lid. It hit the belt and went flying off the end and hit a lady on a treadmill behind us. I felt super bad but DD27 and I had to actually leave as we were laughing so hard. We changed our workout times after that! (and got a bottle with a pop up top!).



This immediately makes me feel better!
I did learn not to use a certain brand of water that had the really thin environmentally-conscious bottles because I obviously couldn't grip it properly.


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> I forgot about my tripping on a falling water bottle gym crash that left me carpet burned for a few weeks.  I keep blocking that from my memory.  I still show my face at my Planet Fitness but I'm just waiting for the video footage to show up one of those gym-fail articles.


OMG.  This reminded me that I have had a treadmill crash - in college over summer break I was on a treadmill at the rec center back home and had a discman (remember those??) sitting on the treadmill.  It flew off and landed on the belt...I jumped to try to avoid stepping on it.  The Discman flew off the belt and I crashed onto the belt.  I definitely got some kind of treadmill burn from the belt but the humiliation was worse...luckily it wasn't super crowded but people definitely saw me!


----------



## michigandergirl

Great job to all the racers and PR's over the weekend!

ATTQOTD: I've just had one running mishap - slipped on ice and took a nasty fall, badly bruising my butt & back. I am much more likely to opt for the treadmill now in bad weather, as much as I loathe it.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: I am knocking in everything wood I can find over here - but no major mishaps to date! 

Congrats to all of the weekend racers!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Congrats to your son @CheapRunnerMike!  It is such a joy to run with your kids, and you most be so proud of his effort!  Sounds like a great morning.

@Barca33Runner Mackinaw Island is a must visit for my family every summer.  Glad you and your nephew were ok.  Some of those hills are so steep and all the people; makes you wonder how often there are real bad accidents!

ATTQOTD:  I do a lot of trail running and have had my share of trips and falls really never hurting much more than my pride.  But about 15 years ago while mountain biking I got overconfident and going WAY too fast hit a stump (that I tried to bunny hop over) and completely ate it.  I hit the ground so hard I thought I broke ribs.  I knocked the wind out of myself, chipped a tooth and because I could not get my hands down in time had to break my fall with the back of my arms (like the meaty part between elbow and wrist) plus my hip and right thigh. But because I had a short sleeve on my arms took the worst of it.  I completely shredded my arms.  I was digging rocks, twigs and dirt out of my arms for days.  The worst part though was that it took weeks for my arms to heal and man did they hurt.  Plus because it was the back of my arms i could never rest my arms on chairs, tables, in the car or even just resting them on my sides came with a shock of pain.  Hard lesson learned.


----------



## DVCFan1994

No running mishaps for me, but I had a few slow motion falls on my bike when I was learning to clip in.  No injuries thankfully!


----------



## SarahDisney

Quick question - for those of you who have Garmins (or other running watches), do you also wear it as an everyday watch? Or do you have a separate watch for regular wear?

(I'm asking because my beloved Timex Ironman watch that I've had for 10 years died on me yesterday, and I'm trying to figure out if I should replace it with a new watch or just switch over to wearing my Garmin as my everyday watch, so I figured I'd ask what other people do and see if that helps me make a decision)


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

SarahDisney said:


> Quick question - for those of you who have Garmins (or other running watches), do you also wear it as an everyday watch? Or do you have a separate watch for regular wear?
> 
> (I'm asking because my beloved Timex Ironman watch that I've had for 10 years died on me yesterday, and I'm trying to figure out if I should replace it with a new watch or just switch over to wearing my Garmin as my everyday watch, so I figured I'd ask what other people do and see if that helps me make a decision)


I do, that way I never forget it when I go for a run or swim.


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> Quick question - for those of you who have Garmins (or other running watches), do you also wear it as an everyday watch? Or do you have a separate watch for regular wear?



I would never wear my Garmin as an every day watch.  I like watches and have a variety that I like to wear under different circumstances.  Garmins, to me, are the epitome of ugly functional watches.  If I don't need the functionality of the Garmin it's staying on the charger or with the other running gear waiting on training/race time.


----------



## Jules76126

I have only had one fall and it was minor although pretty embarrassing. I was on the treadmill and was increasing the pace and my phone fell off the little ledge that I had it on. I tried to catch it before it hit the belt and instead I ate it. The worst part was the phone bounced off the belt and make a loud noise so a lot of people noticed. It was more embarrassing than anything and I was physically fine. I do have a fear of falling on black ice. I thought I may start running outside again this month, but there is blizzard predicted for tomorrow and its been about 10 degrees so I guess I'll aim for April and continue the treadmill runs.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

camaker said:


> I would never wear my Garmin as an every day watch.  I like watches and have a variety that I like to wear under different circumstances.  Garmins, to me, are the epitome of ugly functional watches.  If I don't need the functionality of the Garmin it's staying on the charger or with the other running gear waiting on training/race time.



I just wish I could plug my good watches into a charger instead of having to go to a jeweler to replace the battery.  I have four or five nice watches just sitting in my drawer with dead batteries.  Maybe I should just buy a really good automatic?


----------



## gjramsey

SarahDisney said:


> Quick question - for those of you who have Garmins (or other running watches), do you also wear it as an everyday watch? Or do you have a separate watch for regular wear?



I have wore my last two garmin's as an everyday watch. The Fenix 3 certainly looks more like a daily watch compared to the 920 I was wearing previously.


ATTQOTD:  I have fallen 4 different times while running, and 3 of the falls, the road reached up and tripped me!  It could not have been my fault.  I was by myself on each of those falls.

The other time was running with friends, and we were making a turn at an intersection, and there was a bolt sticking up out of the pavement, and I hit my toe on it, did a beautiful tick and roll, got up and proclaimed "This is why I don't run trails!".  If my foot would have been 1/2 inch different in any direction, I would not have hit the bolt and taking the dive.  This was the only fall where I did not have any road rash.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *@FFigawi incident had me thinking of how common or not common for something like this to happen to runners / bikers. So, todays QOTD is, have you had a accident while either running or biking? If so, tell us about what happened.



Biking: two summers ago, the rider in front of me somehow got himself over in the gutter on the side of a rather nasty patch of road, and although I knew he was going down, since I was much closer to the middle of the road, I didn't feel like I was in danger.  I still don't know how he did this, but all of the sudden, he shot out from the gutter across the street as he was falling... right across my path.  My instinct was to try to bunny-hop over him, but there was no way I was getting over him and his bike, so in the split second I had to think, I just turned my wheel right when it came in contact with his sliding bike-person combo so that I wouldn't run him over.  Needless to say, it didn't end well for either of us.  A lot of road rash and sore for weeks, but nothing ever confirmed broken (had an x-ray for my collarbone which was fine).  I still do not have full range of motion in my right arm.

Running: just a bad forward fall on black ice once.  I have never hit the pavement so hard.  My hands and wrists hurt for quite a while - never had any x-rays.



SarahDisney said:


> Quick question - for those of you who have Garmins (or other running watches), do you also wear it as an everyday watch? Or do you have a separate watch for regular wear?
> 
> (I'm asking because my beloved Timex Ironman watch that I've had for 10 years died on me yesterday, and I'm trying to figure out if I should replace it with a new watch or just switch over to wearing my Garmin as my everyday watch, so I figured I'd ask what other people do and see if that helps me make a decision)



Yes, my Garmin is always on my wrist.


----------



## tigger536

Congrats @Keels on your tri! CRUSHED IT!!! That's too cold to swim even in a pool.  Yikes. Even if the pool itself isn't cold, you're still wet when you get out.  

My crazy trail running weekend is complete.  6 mile Yeti nightmare run (part 1 of yeti nightmare challenge) on Friday had a "river" crossing at mile 3 - because I'm short it was up to my waist.  I love the yeti races because they are so crazy. Sometimes the trail is a "suggestion" as they put it and you really have to look out for the flags they put to mark the way (there are also no mile markers).  And you go over streams (or through them), over fallen trees, up rocks, etc.  Sometimes its more hike than run. 

 Saturday was the Dirty Spokes Charleston park 6.1 miler in the morning (needed to do this one to stay in the dirty spokes series).  Really beautiful course around part of Lake Lanier. 

Then Saturday night was the final part of the yeti challenge, the 10 miler. Thankfully no river crossing as it was in the high 40s to start and high 30s by the end, with driving rain that began about halfway through.  Also, speaking of the trail being a suggestion, a bunch of runners followed each other  and accidentally ended up doing an extra .7 miles as we went up a trail and hit a dead end out of the park.  We turned around, found our mistake (a left at the water jugs instead of right) and were back on our way.  The beer and cookies at the finish made up for it, although I could have done without the cold rain.  This is such a unique race and I can't wait to do it again next year.


----------



## Wendy98

Just this past Friday I witnessed a woman fall off a treadmill.  I was on an elliptical in the row behind her.  She was older (maybe 60s?) and was walking and talking on her phone.  Two of the trainers from the gym came to her right away.  She laid on the floor for awhile and claimed she was fine.  The bizarre part?  She never ended her phone call.  She got back on the treadmill, still on her cell phone.


----------



## Wendy98

SarahDisney said:


> Quick question - for those of you who have Garmins (or other running watches), do you also wear it as an everyday watch? Or do you have a separate watch for regular wear?



Since I got my new Garmin last month, I do wear it all the time.  It tracks my steps which is something I never did before.  This is the first time I have worn a watch regularly in about 7 years--it was just so easy to check time on my phone.  My Garmin is bright red and white and can be seen a mile away.  DH and I went to a formal event this past Saturday.  I wore a full length red dress and told him it will match my watch.  In the end, I decided against wearing the watch...


----------



## Wendy98

No big running incidents I can remember except a couple brushes with cars.

Biking is another story.  I was at the park riding and had about 3 miles left of my 25 miles.  I went onto the roads for just a teeny bit to get the mileage in.  These are very rural, not heavy traffic roads.  I was making a turn and the next thing I know, I am laying on the ground with strangers around me.  My bike slid on gravel.  Paramedics were called even though I swore I was fine.  My leg was killing me on the side I fell and my head hurt.  Paramedics came and got me (and my bike).  I convinced them to drive me back to my car in the park.  They asked me a million questions to test my mental awareness.  I had to promise them I would go to the ER.  I called dh on the way home because I was supposed to take my youngest to his soccer game.  My friend came with me to the ER.  I had a very mild concussion and nasty road rash (which I still have scars).  The worst part was the shower afterwards.  My bike was fine but my helmet was ruined--it cracked (glad it wasn't my head!).


----------



## camaker

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I just wish I could plug my good watches into a charger instead of having to go to a jeweler to replace the battery.  I have four or five nice watches just sitting in my drawer with dead batteries.  Maybe I should just buy a really good automatic?



I love my automatics!  The downside is the constant re-setting of the time and date if you don't keep them running.  For watches with batteries, I am bad about making time to take them to the mall for replacement, so I bought a tool that allows me to remove case backs and replace the batteries myself.  It was $15 or so on Amazon and most watch batteries are a standard size that can be found at a good drug store for $3-4.  You just have to be careful not to scratch up the case back and make sure the o-ring seal stays seated well so you maintain water resistance after the battery change.


----------



## Wendy98

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Race update from this past weekend...
> 
> Ran a local 5K with my 7 year old son on Saturday morning, his first real race.  We have been training for this for a while now, going back to November or so.  The race was in the park we always run in and our last few runs we actually ran the exact course so that he would be comfortable with it.  Race day came and he was soooo nervous...he had a goal to break 30 minutes and I knew that he could do it (we just ran a 29:58 this past Tuesday on the same course), but he was really doubting himself.  The weather was as bipolar as ever this past week as we were out running in shorts on Tuesday evening and when we were ready to race it was down to 0ºF with the windchill (wind was nearly 25mph).  Cold.  Beyond cold for a little kid.  We got ready and drove to the park, picking up our race kits and saying hi to a few friends.  It wasn't long and it was time to run.
> 
> We started at 9:00 and despite the cold, the sun was shining #silverlining  He took off faster than any training run we've ever done and I tried to hold him in check, knowing that his adrenaline wouldn't carry him the entire 5K.  The course is an out and back with a few hills added in, both short punchy hills as well as a really long steady climb for the last mile.  That also meant that the first mile was a nice downhill to get the legs going right from the start.  We were passing people and he was feeling good, clocking the first mile in *9:13*.
> 
> The next mile we continued to come up behind people and I would ask him if he wanted to pass and he would always say yes, even when we were climbing hills.  Everyone on the course was so encouraging towards him, it was great to see.  I kept asking him if he was having fun and the smile said it all...he was right in his element.  We made a really quick stop pat the aid station turnaround so that he could get a quick sip of water and we were off again.  Soon enough mile two was in the books and he was still holding a good pace at *9:16*...nice and steady and in control.
> 
> Homestretch time and that also meant uphill all the way to the finish.  The headwind was brutal at this point too, but we would turn a corner and have that big wind push for the last half mile to the finish line.  We climbed the last steep hill and just had the long steady climb to go...I told Junior it was time to drop the hammer and bring it home.  He picked it up a gear a bit reluctantly, but I knew he had more to give.  We were moving really good now and passing plenty of people.  Once we were within sight of the finishing arch the little guy asked me what our time was.  I looked down and told him we were at 27:45...he got that look in his eye and found his finishing kick.  I was actually running now to keep up with him, the kid was flying!  He was up on his toes for the final 250m and finished with a final mile split of *8:22* (+ 2:11) for a finishing time of *29:02!!!*  He had absolutely smashed his sub-30 goal in some pretty awful running conditions.  We crossed the line and I gave him a big hug and told him how proud I was of him.  I was just beaming, a smile so big it was ear to ear.  We celebrated with coffee for dad and a mocha for junior (the hot water carafe wouldn't boil it was so cold, so I had to mix his hot chocolate powder in coffee), and then we went off to grab 'second breakfast' to celebrate.  Two days later now and he is still riding that high...the kid is hooked!



My kids run with me sometimes--no way could they do that!  Not even my 13 year old.  That is remarkable for a 7 year old.  Did they give out age group awards?


----------



## tigger536

I have fallen off a treadmill before. The humiliation hurts the most, I agree.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

tigger536 said:


> Congrats @Keels on your tri! CRUSHED IT!!! That's too cold to swim even in a pool.  Yikes. Even if the pool itself isn't cold, you're still wet when you get out.
> 
> My crazy trail running weekend is complete.  6 mile Yeti nightmare run (part 1 of yeti nightmare challenge) on Friday had a "river" crossing at mile 3 - because I'm short it was up to my waist.  I love the yeti races because they are so crazy. Sometimes the trail is a "suggestion" as they put it and you really have to look out for the flags they put to mark the way (there are also no mile markers).  And you go over streams (or through them), over fallen trees, up rocks, etc.  Sometimes its more hike than run.
> 
> Saturday was the Dirty Spokes Charleston park 6.1 miler in the morning (needed to do this one to stay in the dirty spokes series).  Really beautiful course around part of Lake Lanier.
> 
> Then Saturday night was the final part of the yeti challenge, the 10 miler. Thankfully no river crossing as it was in the high 40s to start and high 30s by the end, with driving rain that began about halfway through.  Also, speaking of the trail being a suggestion, a bunch of runners followed each other  and accidentally ended up doing an extra .7 miles as we went up a trail and hit a dead end out of the park.  We turned around, found our mistake (a left at the water jugs instead of right) and were back on our way.  The beer and cookies at the finish made up for it, although I could have done without the cold rain.  This is such a unique race and I can't wait to do it again next year.



This race (well, races...) sound amazing!  I would love to have something like this near me.  Great work!



camaker said:


> I love my automatics!  The downside is the constant re-setting of the time and date if you don't keep them running.  For watches with batteries, I am bad about making time to take them to the mall for replacement, so I bought a tool that allows me to remove case backs and replace the batteries myself.  It was $15 or so on Amazon and most watch batteries are a standard size that can be found at a good drug store for $3-4.  You just have to be careful not to scratch up the case back and make sure the o-ring seal stays seated well so you maintain water resistance after the battery change.



Now that's a good idea...my wife is also terrible at changing out batteries, this would pay for itself in no time at all.  I'm heading to Amazon now 



Wendy98 said:


> My kids run with me sometimes--no way could they do that!  Not even my 13 year old.  That is remarkable for a 7 year old.  Did they give out age group awards?



No AG awards unfortunately...only top 3 male/female overall.  Can't expect much for a $15 race.

Thanks for all the cheers for the little guy folks!


----------



## jmasgat

RIP, Ed Whitlock.  You were one of my running inspirations. I hope I can still run or be otherwise active into my 80's.  I'll leave the world recrds to other worthys!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Knock on wood, no running or biking falls for me. I was on the dance team in high school though and completely busted it in front of the entire school during a pep rally. Still hurts my pride.


----------



## Sailormoon2

SarahDisney said:


> Quick question - for those of you who have Garmins (or other running watches), do you also wear it as an everyday watch? Or do you have a separate watch for regular wear?


Yes, all the time, however I do find it unnecessarily large/chunky.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: I am also fortunate enough to be accident free while running. 

@LSUlakes can you please add these races

April
23- MommaoffherRocker Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

May
7- MommaoffherRocker Frederick Running Festival Half Marathon (under 2:45/ N/A)


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *@FFigawi incident had me thinking of how common or not common for something like this to happen to runners / bikers. So, todays QOTD is, have you had a accident while either running or biking? If so, tell us about what happened.



Back when I used to ride and race bikes on a regular basis, I used to crash all the time, especially off-road.  In off-road racing, the joke was, it's not a question IF you'll crash, it's a question WHEN you'll crash.  My worst crash was on the road (of course - pavement is not very forgiving).  The end result of that was a broken collarbone, a concussion, a ton of torn skin.  Luckily, I was wearing a helmet, which probably saved me from more serious brain injury, since I landed right on my head/shoulder.  If you ride bikes, ALWAYS wear a helmet.  You don't get another brain, so don't break the one you've got.

As for running, I've fallen a few times, but no serious injury.  I'm a klutz!


----------



## BikeFan

jmasgat said:


> RIP, Ed Whitlock.  You were one of my running inspirations. I hope I can still run or be otherwise active into my 80's.  I'll leave the world recrds to other worthys!



Bummer.  He was a legend and an amazing runner.  More proof that age doesn't have to stop you from doing what you love.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - when I was about 10 I ran into a parked car on my bike and almost cut my toes off. Riding bare foot on a mountain bike with spiked pedals is dangerous. 

Nothing worth mentioning when training.


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *@FFigawi incident had me thinking of how common or not common for something like this to happen to runners / bikers. So, todays QOTD is, have you had a accident while either running or biking? If so, tell us about what happened.



I slipped and fell on some ice once running just shortly before our first Goofy run.  Just a bruised butt and ego though luckily.  I fell off my bike the first time I clipped in (of course) also just one week before my first half marathon (hmmm, maybe that's a sign for me not to exercise right before a race) and this time I sliced the back of my ankle open on the chain ring.  It bled like crazy and was pretty sore for my run, but thankfully it didn't stop me from running the race.



Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD: nothing beyond an occasional rolled ankle and a few tripping incidents so far...knock on wood.
> 
> @LSUlakes funny you mention Moana and the catchy songs, Mr. Ariel484 had "Where you Are" in his head alllll day yesterday! And he sent me this to watch:



That's really funny.  I just watched Moana yesterday.  Cute movie, but not one of my favorites from Disney.  I do love the Rock though and agree I thought he did pretty well considering he's obviously not a singer.



CheapRunnerMike said:


> Race update from this past weekend...
> 
> Ran a local 5K with my 7 year old son on Saturday morning, his first real race.  We have been training for this for a while now, going back to November or so.  The race was in the park we always run in and our last few runs we actually ran the exact course so that he would be comfortable with it.  Race day came and he was soooo nervous...he had a goal to break 30 minutes and I knew that he could do it (we just ran a 29:58 this past Tuesday on the same course), but he was really doubting himself.  The weather was as bipolar as ever this past week as we were out running in shorts on Tuesday evening and when we were ready to race it was down to 0ºF with the windchill (wind was nearly 25mph).  Cold.  Beyond cold for a little kid.  We got ready and drove to the park, picking up our race kits and saying hi to a few friends.  It wasn't long and it was time to run.
> 
> We started at 9:00 and despite the cold, the sun was shining #silverlining  He took off faster than any training run we've ever done and I tried to hold him in check, knowing that his adrenaline wouldn't carry him the entire 5K.  The course is an out and back with a few hills added in, both short punchy hills as well as a really long steady climb for the last mile.  That also meant that the first mile was a nice downhill to get the legs going right from the start.  We were passing people and he was feeling good, clocking the first mile in *9:13*.
> 
> The next mile we continued to come up behind people and I would ask him if he wanted to pass and he would always say yes, even when we were climbing hills.  Everyone on the course was so encouraging towards him, it was great to see.  I kept asking him if he was having fun and the smile said it all...he was right in his element.  We made a really quick stop pat the aid station turnaround so that he could get a quick sip of water and we were off again.  Soon enough mile two was in the books and he was still holding a good pace at *9:16*...nice and steady and in control.
> 
> Homestretch time and that also meant uphill all the way to the finish.  The headwind was brutal at this point too, but we would turn a corner and have that big wind push for the last half mile to the finish line.  We climbed the last steep hill and just had the long steady climb to go...I told Junior it was time to drop the hammer and bring it home.  He picked it up a gear a bit reluctantly, but I knew he had more to give.  We were moving really good now and passing plenty of people.  Once we were within sight of the finishing arch the little guy asked me what our time was.  I looked down and told him we were at 27:45...he got that look in his eye and found his finishing kick.  I was actually running now to keep up with him, the kid was flying!  He was up on his toes for the final 250m and finished with a final mile split of *8:22* (+ 2:11) for a finishing time of *29:02!!!*  He had absolutely smashed his sub-30 goal in some pretty awful running conditions.  We crossed the line and I gave him a big hug and told him how proud I was of him.  I was just beaming, a smile so big it was ear to ear.  We celebrated with coffee for dad and a mocha for junior (the hot water carafe wouldn't boil it was so cold, so I had to mix his hot chocolate powder in coffee), and then we went off to grab 'second breakfast' to celebrate.  Two days later now and he is still riding that high...the kid is hooked!



WOW!  That's amazing.  Congratulations to Junior!


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> Quick question - for those of you who have Garmins (or other running watches), do you also wear it as an everyday watch? Or do you have a separate watch for regular wear?
> 
> (I'm asking because my beloved Timex Ironman watch that I've had for 10 years died on me yesterday, and I'm trying to figure out if I should replace it with a new watch or just switch over to wearing my Garmin as my everyday watch, so I figured I'd ask what other people do and see if that helps me make a decision)



I wear mine all the time. I only take it off to recharge which is about once a week, or longer if I am not running. I have a forerunner 235, so it does the normal running things, plus tracks sleep, steps, and the built in HR monitor is nice. Take a while to get used to having it on. Never really wore a watch prior to this though, so that probably has something to do with it. 



tigger536 said:


> I have fallen off a treadmill before. The humiliation hurts the most, I agree.



You could have recovered by doing push ups like you see on those youtube videos...


----------



## Mickey Momma

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Race update from this past weekend...
> 
> Ran a local 5K with my 7 year old son on Saturday morning, his first real race...Two days later now and he is still riding that high...the kid is hooked!



Congrats to Junior!  That is awesome!!



SarahDisney said:


> Quick question - for those of you who have Garmins (or other running watches), do you also wear it as an everyday watch? Or do you have a separate watch for regular wear?



I have a Garmin Vivoactive (the first version) that I only take off to charge.  Before I got it, I hadn't worn a watch daily for years.  (Basically stopped once I bought my first phone.)  While I think it looks nothing like an Apple Watch, it has been mistaken as such at least a dozen times including by a guy working in the Apple Store.  Before my Vivoactive, I had a massive Garmin Forerunner 305 that I definitely did not wear unless I was running.  A lot of the newer running watches have a much slimmer profile now, so I suggest going somewhere and actually trying them on.

*ATTQOTD:* First of all, all of your bike crash stories do nothing for my self-confidence when it comes to riding.  So thanks for that.  

I have, knock on wood, never crashed while running or cycling.  Which is amazing, really, because I am a klutz.  I did _almost_ end up on somebody's hood once while cycling when they came tearing out of their driveway.  When I am hiking, I am sure to trip multiple times.  That would be why I will probably never be able to give trail running a try.


----------



## Miranda

I don't wear my Garmin except when I'm working out.  I'm not really a watch person... I don't wear any watches.


----------



## Keels

Thanks, everybody, for the kind words!

Now that I can feel my fingers again, I'm starting to work on a Race Report for my (woefully neglected) Training Journal ...


----------



## sourire

Congrats to all on your races and PRs this weekend!! @Keels looking forward to hearing more about your triathlon experience!

ATTQOTD: Thankfully, I've not had any major incidents!  I have taken a few embarrassing spills on the pavement where an inch of sidewalk crept up out of nowhere!  I distinctly remember one occasion where I was actually singing along a bit to the Bruce album in my headphones (a common occurrence), and was clearly not paying attention to the ground beneath me...oops.


----------



## asheleycs

ATTQOD: Mostly accident-free. I make all my injuries gradually. 

I did have a fall jogging several years ago. Tripped on a root and broke my hand. My pinky finger is still crooked.


----------



## purplekicks

I have a question for you if you don't mind answering.  During marathon training, for the 14, 16, 18, 20 mile runs...how do you do them?  Do you map a route and do an out and back?   Treadmill?  The running trail we have here is a 2 mile square.  I can't imagine 10 laps around that thing (unless it was a last resort) 

Just looking for ideas.


----------



## preciouspups

I bought a little bottle of pickle juice at academy today. Let's see if this works for the crazy spasms.


----------



## michigandergirl

purplekicks said:


> I have a question for you if you don't mind answering.  During marathon training, for the 14, 16, 18, 20 mile runs...how do you do them?  Do you map a route and do an out and back?   Treadmill?  The running trail we have here is a 2 mile square.  I can't imagine 10 laps around that thing (unless it was a last resort)
> 
> Just looking for ideas.



I tend to do out & back routes, that way I can't find excuses to stop or wimp out if I'm too close to home. I do my long runs on the rail trail near me and I know where all the bathrooms are and drinking fountains for any needed pit stops.


----------



## pixarmom

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Oh nice, I love Betty Designs' kits!  They are really good quality and wear great in a race...I have had mine for a couple of years now and it still looks like new.  I just wish they had more options for men.  Which one did you get?  Here's mine, the Brave Heart gear (my Mum is Scottish, so very fitting)...



Yay!  Great to hear you like yours!  Ironically, I got the "world champion" design.  Only doing sprint triathlons right now, so feeling like I need to up the mileage to wear it!



CheapRunnerMike said:


> Race update from this past weekend...
> 
> Ran a local 5K with my 7 year old son on Saturday morning, his first real race.  We have been training for this for a while now, going back to November or so.  The race was in the park we always run in and our last few runs we actually ran the exact course so that he would be comfortable with it.  Race day came and he was soooo nervous...he had a goal to break 30 minutes and I knew that he could do it (we just ran a 29:58 this past Tuesday on the same course), but he was really doubting himself.  The weather was as bipolar as ever this past week as we were out running in shorts on Tuesday evening and when we were ready to race it was down to 0ºF with the windchill (wind was nearly 25mph).  Cold.  Beyond cold for a little kid.  We got ready and drove to the park, picking up our race kits and saying hi to a few friends.  It wasn't long and it was time to run.
> 
> We started at 9:00 and despite the cold, the sun was shining #silverlining  He took off faster than any training run we've ever done and I tried to hold him in check, knowing that his adrenaline wouldn't carry him the entire 5K.  The course is an out and back with a few hills added in, both short punchy hills as well as a really long steady climb for the last mile.  That also meant that the first mile was a nice downhill to get the legs going right from the start.  We were passing people and he was feeling good, clocking the first mile in *9:13*.
> 
> The next mile we continued to come up behind people and I would ask him if he wanted to pass and he would always say yes, even when we were climbing hills.  Everyone on the course was so encouraging towards him, it was great to see.  I kept asking him if he was having fun and the smile said it all...he was right in his element.  We made a really quick stop pat the aid station turnaround so that he could get a quick sip of water and we were off again.  Soon enough mile two was in the books and he was still holding a good pace at *9:16*...nice and steady and in control.
> 
> Homestretch time and that also meant uphill all the way to the finish.  The headwind was brutal at this point too, but we would turn a corner and have that big wind push for the last half mile to the finish line.  We climbed the last steep hill and just had the long steady climb to go...I told Junior it was time to drop the hammer and bring it home.  He picked it up a gear a bit reluctantly, but I knew he had more to give.  We were moving really good now and passing plenty of people.  Once we were within sight of the finishing arch the little guy asked me what our time was.  I looked down and told him we were at 27:45...he got that look in his eye and found his finishing kick.  I was actually running now to keep up with him, the kid was flying!  He was up on his toes for the final 250m and finished with a final mile split of *8:22* (+ 2:11) for a finishing time of *29:02!!!*  He had absolutely smashed his sub-30 goal in some pretty awful running conditions.  We crossed the line and I gave him a big hug and told him how proud I was of him.  I was just beaming, a smile so big it was ear to ear.  We celebrated with coffee for dad and a mocha for junior (the hot water carafe wouldn't boil it was so cold, so I had to mix his hot chocolate powder in coffee), and then we went off to grab 'second breakfast' to celebrate.  Two days later now and he is still riding that high...the kid is hooked!



Love this!!!  Bummer no age group awards for your race - that's what usually gets @mateojr out for our Winter Run Series.  So few kids go out in the cold that he always earns one.  Congrats to you and Junior!!



Slogger said:


> Very cool medal @pixarmom, thanks for sharing a pic.
> 
> OC Marathon was an interesting choice.   My family was originally from Southern California and I used to visit Grandparents and relatives when I was a kid.   Always loved the West.   I needed a marathon for first weekend in May and my choices ended up being Pittsburgh or Orange County.   I've been training mostly on flat surfaces with minimal hills and I had Southwest Air credits expiring at end of May, so it was an easy choice to go with OC!!!
> 
> Surf City looks nice.



I think you made the right choice!  I'll look forward to a race review - I'll take any excuse to get an extra visit to Newport.


----------



## Mickey Momma

purplekicks said:


> I have a question for you if you don't mind answering.  During marathon training, for the 14, 16, 18, 20 mile runs...how do you do them?  Do you map a route and do an out and back?   Treadmill?  The running trail we have here is a 2 mile square.  I can't imagine 10 laps around that thing (unless it was a last resort)
> 
> Just looking for ideas.



I get nervous doing a 20 mile out-and-back, but that is just me.  (Since I do my long runs on Friday while the kids are in school and the husband is at work, I always worry about getting stranded for some reason.  Silly in this day of phones and Uber.)  For my last marathon cycle, I did choose a local greenway for my longer runs that was similar in length to your running trail.  The advantage is that I kept my fuel and hydration in my car and could easily grab them as I went by.  The disadvantage was I sometimes I had to do some mental head games to keep from just climbing into the car and heading home before I was done.  

I have done all those distances on the treadmill too out of necessity.  I much prefer doing multiple laps of the same trail.


----------



## camaker

purplekicks said:


> I have a question for you if you don't mind answering.  During marathon training, for the 14, 16, 18, 20 mile runs...how do you do them?  Do you map a route and do an out and back?   Treadmill?  The running trail we have here is a 2 mile square.  I can't imagine 10 laps around that thing (unless it was a last resort)
> 
> Just looking for ideas.



I am fortunate enough to have enough connecting parks, green ways and sidewalks in my vicinity that I can put together routes from 1-11 miles around the house. I've run the different combinations enough that I know what route I'm going to take based on the distance I need and the conditions I'm running in. Part of the area is an unlit park, so I will modify routes to avoid it if I'm running after dark. 

The routes end up being a mix of loops, laps and out and backs. My preference is for loops whenever possible, as I dislike running the same ground over again. Treadmills are right out. 

Good luck putting your routes together!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

purplekicks said:


> I have a question for you if you don't mind answering. During marathon training, for the 14, 16, 18, 20 mile runs...how do you do them?



I park the car at my starting spot and have 1, 2, and 6 miles out and backs mapped out. (Distances are round trip). I also know where the miles are on the 6 mile route, so I may double up on one of those. I can piece them together to make any distance I need.

I have a water cache at the turnaround point of the 6 mile, so I am never more that 1.5 miles from supplies. I don't plan my sequence ahead of time just do what I want. I have learned not to get back to the car with only a 1 mile leg to go, because I might blow the 1 mile off.

So 15 miles could be do the 6, the 2, the 6, and the 1. Or do the 1, the 6, the 1, the 6, the 1. I'm a math major, so if these numbers don't add up...

I know this is weird and am not really recommending it.

Just a thought: change directions on the trail every lap.


----------



## Slogger

purplekicks said:


> I have a question for you if you don't mind answering.  During marathon training, for the 14, 16, 18, 20 mile runs...how do you do them?  Do you map a route and do an out and back?   Treadmill?  The running trail we have here is a 2 mile square.  I can't imagine 10 laps around that thing (unless it was a last resort)
> 
> Just looking for ideas.



I'm loosely following a similar plan that has 14, 15, 16, 18, 20, and another 14 miler as part of the program.   So far I've done the 14, 15, and 16 milers at our local park that has a 1.1 mile path and a couple of other areas that I can do switchbacks and add to each loop.   I'm used to doing 6-8-10 loops around my neighborhood so I guess I'm immune to the repetition now.   Just put on a podcast or good music and wave to all the dogs, kids, and people passing by.     I can pass the car where I keep my water and snacks if I need them and there's a public restroom if nature calls. 

For my 20 mile run, I signed up for a marathon which is 6 weeks before my actual goal marathon....I plan to start slow first 3 miles, go tempo pace for 20 miles, and finish the last 3.2 with whatever I have left in the tank.   Looking at finding a half marathon to knock out the 14 mile run I have coming up in April.   Avoiding the treadmill for long runs, just can't stay in one place that long!


----------



## Slogger

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Race update from this past weekend...
> 
> Ran a local 5K with my 7 year old son on Saturday morning, his first real race.
> 
> Two days later now and he is still riding that high...the kid is hooked!



Congrats to you @CheapRunnerMike  and your son.   Sounds like he is a natural and had a great experience.
When does he start training for Boston?


----------



## DVCFan1994

@SarahDisney I always wear my current Garmin (235).  As someone else mentioned, it is a step counter as well.  I like the all day data it gives, including sleep information.  It has all day heart rate and I know whenever my resting heart rate gets into the 60s I need some recovery time.   Mine looks very plain, I don't notice in pictures and it is light and comfortable to wear.  It has smart notifications as well so at this point, if I don't have it on I feel like im missing something.   If your looking at a model you think you'd always wear, I suggest keeping that in mind when you choose it.  I love REIs return policy, and had to use it 8 months after purchase for my 225.  But I was disappointed when the didn't have the purple/white combo when I got mine.  But in retrospect, it worked out, the black is just another watch 

To all my fellow north easterners, enjoy the Noreaster tomorrow


----------



## Miranda

purplekicks said:


> I have a question for you if you don't mind answering.  During marathon training, for the 14, 16, 18, 20 mile runs...how do you do them?  Do you map a route and do an out and back?   Treadmill?  The running trail we have here is a 2 mile square.  I can't imagine 10 laps around that thing (unless it was a last resort)


I don't really like retracing ground... it's a mental thing for me.  And no treadmills!  So I will sit down and play with map routes on Strava, dragging the lines around, trying to plot out giant loop maps of approximately the appropriate distance.


----------



## FFigawi

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I just wish I could plug my good watches into a charger instead of having to go to a jeweler to replace the battery.  I have four or five nice watches just sitting in my drawer with dead batteries.  Maybe I should just buy a really good automatic?



Yes you should. I love my automatic, though changing the date, day, etc., when it stops is a bit of a hassle.



purplekicks said:


> I have a question for you if you don't mind answering.  During marathon training, for the 14, 16, 18, 20 mile runs...how do you do them?  Do you map a route and do an out and back?   Treadmill?  The running trail we have here is a 2 mile square.  I can't imagine 10 laps around that thing (unless it was a last resort)
> 
> Just looking for ideas.



I do the longest loop I can find depending on where I'm living. I've done them on treadmills, in laps around a parking lot, and everything else up to one big loop. I prefer one long loop, but sometimes that's not always possible.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

pixarmom said:


> Yay!  Great to hear you like yours!  Ironically, I got the "world champion" design.  Only doing sprint triathlons right now, so feeling like I need to up the mileage to wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!!!  Bummer no age group awards for your race - that's what usually gets @mateojr out for our Winter Run Series.  So few kids go out in the cold that he always earns one.  Congrats to you and Junior!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you made the right choice!  I'll look forward to a race review - I'll take any excuse to get an extra visit to Newport.



That World Champion kit is pretty nice too...all the Betty stuff looks great.  You're going to rock that tri and look awesome doing it   If we are going to wear spandex head to toe, it should at least be fun and funky! 

There were only a couple of other kids running the race so he would have certainly been on the podium...he was fine without getting anything though, he was just happy to go get pancakes.



Slogger said:


> Congrats to you @CheapRunnerMike  and your son.   Sounds like he is a natural and had a great experience.
> When does he start training for Boston?



haha he tells me he will never be able to run a marathon...he has a couple of triathlons coming up this year though which should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Nole95

purplekicks said:


> I have a question for you if you don't mind answering.  During marathon training, for the 14, 16, 18, 20 mile runs...how do you do them?  Do you map a route and do an out and back?   Treadmill?  The running trail we have here is a 2 mile square.  I can't imagine 10 laps around that thing (unless it was a last resort)
> 
> Just looking for ideas.



We have a Greenway where we live.  It's about 15 miles total distance out and back, so that makes things easier for the long runs.  Nice and flat over sidewalks and boardwalks.  It's a good option when we don't want to run the up and down hills in our neighborhood.


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: I think I've only fallen once while running. Going around a blind curve on a trail, a fast bike coming the other direction caught me off-guard and I stepped off the side of the path and fell. Just a few bumps and bruises; the thing that hurt the most was definitely my pride. So embarrassing!



purplekicks said:


> I have a question for you if you don't mind answering.  During marathon training, for the 14, 16, 18, 20 mile runs...how do you do them?  Do you map a route and do an out and back?   Treadmill?  The running trail we have here is a 2 mile square.  I can't imagine 10 laps around that thing (unless it was a last resort)
> 
> Just looking for ideas.



I live near a nice long trail so I do the long runs as out and back along the trail. Before I lived here, I was near a trail that was only a few miles long so I would map an out-and-back or loop course that included the trail plus neighborhood/city streets. I'm with you that many laps around a smaller trail would be tough mentally. I also don't have the mental strength for those types of miles on the treadmill. My max treadmill distance is 10 miles and that is pretty torturous!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of activities do you do for cross training?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Not sure if it really counts, but on occasion I will do some easy weight lifting.



I normally ride my bike in addition to my running but I really need to add in yoga soon.  I keep saying it but I have not been able to figure out my new routine with all that's going on lately.  For example, this was my past weekend, which also explains why I don't post as often.  1 weekend, 4 kids, 5 basketball games, 2 birthday parties, and 1 ReadyMed visit for my youngest.  



FFigawi said:


> Relentless forward motion!



Thanks John.  I am trying but frustrated all at the same time.  I got to almost 3 miles two runs in a row last week.  I took a day off in between runs.  I'm thinking this is great, I am making progress.  My second run was last Wednesday morning.  Wednesday night I took my sock and my ankle was the size of a tennis ball.  No runs since.  I am reevaluating my goals for the year.  I may do most of my training on the bike and just do the 1/2 in January and skip Goofy.  I just don't know if Goofy is pushing it too much.




LSUlakes said:


> My wife is a L&D nurse and I can confirm what you said that a male L&D nurse is not something thats going to happen. It seems like a stressful job, but isn't pretty much any position in a hospital stressful?



I think it would only be stressful for me if someone died, either baby or mom.  But, you never know.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running is often a bit time consuming, but it also time that we are alone with our thoughts. Tell us what do you think about when you are out for a run? Do you feel relaxed or stressed after a run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: MY thoughts during a run can range from so many things. I could be thinking about a problem I need to solve for work, what we need from the grocery store, dreaming of our next Disney trip, or nothing at all. It is really interesting the things I come up with during a run, and also interesting that for a lot of runs I am hardly thinking about the fact that I am actually running. I dont think I have ever felt stressed out about anything I was thinking about during a run, because during the process I usually come up with a solution to whatever the issue is to make it work.



I listen to Disney and running podcasts while running.  I will often work out issues on my runs/rides and always feel less stressed when I am done.  Prior to running I would constantly analyze stuff and could never let things go in my mind.  When I run the issue I am stressed about it usually gone when my run ends.



BuckeyeBama said:


> If men can by OBGYNs, not sure why they wouldn't be accepted as L&D nurses. Seems absurd to me in these times.


  I thought the same thing but oh well.  




kywyldcat03 said:


> I asked this in my post, but it was at the very end of it.  So I figured I would make a separate post.  Anyone else here a heavy sweater like me?  What do you take to replenish the lost sodium and other electrolytes?  I see a lot of things out there but want to get your opinions.  This past weekend it was 40 degrees and I had a 20 mile run with my training group.  I had to stop at 14 miles out of 20 due to leg cramps and fatigue.  I was completely drenched in sweat and my training partners said I need to focus on sodium replenishment.  The same thing happened to me at the Disney Marathon this year.  Any thoughts?



During the summer I just add more salt to my foods.  I used Nuun during the Disney marathon and it seemed to help.



FFigawi said:


> Not a dumb question at all. I think fueling should be done to maintain your body's energy over a long period of time. If done properly, it doesn't make you feel better or worse, it keeps you feeling strong. If you feel your concentration going or your body starting to lag a bit, you've probably waited too long to refuel. Taking something in on regular intervals is the best way to keep your energy levels consistent all race long. Of course, this all assumes you're fully fueled and ready to go on race morning.



This is huge for me.  I normally eat a HUGE breakfast before a race and then have something little during the race.  I didn't eat my normal breakfast before the Disney marathon and I was so hungry by mile 3.  It was a tough day being hungry most of the race.  I don't love the GU's, they bother my stomach a little.  I do Cliff Shot Blocks which aren't too bad.  But for longer racesof half and full marathons I will have a Kashi Trail Mix bar and Swedish Fish.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Outside of what is most likely consider the 4 standard races for runners (5k, 10k, 13.1 and 26.2) what are some other distances that you have raced? Any unique distances?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Outside of the normal races, I have done a official "beer mile", but never a mile. I've raced 2 milers, 10 milers, and the most unique distance I've run was 10 nautical miles which is ~11.51 miles.



I did just the ToT 10 Miler, no other non traditional races yet.




LSUlakes said:


> Keeping with last weeks theme of dreams, todays fun Friday QOTD is, describe to us what is your dream day at one of the Disney theme parks. Only rule is NO PARK HOPING!!!!
> 
> ATTQOTD: The day would start off with waking up in a resort with monorail access. We would go to MK and have our own tour guide for he entire day. Start the day off with a ride on the Main St Vehicles, followed by 7DMT, and then a cinnamon roll from Gastons Tavern. Before lunch we would ride the following: Thunder Mt, Splash Mt, Haunted Mansion, Jungle Cruise and WDW Railroad, Lunch at Crystal Palace. After lunch a tour of the tunnels and backstage areas followed by Buzzlight year, TTA, Carousel of Progress, It's a Small World, Peter Pan, Pirates, Space Mt x 10. Dinner at the castle. Watch Wishes (Sad its going away this May) then have a empty park and ride all the rides again! Of course the day would include Mickey Ice cream, popcorn, ect. Then get to sleep at the castle....
> 
> Something like that is how I would like it...



Hard to narrow it down to one day.  I would love a day with my kids but now that I am single I would love a day with a special someone too.  But, my day would have my staying at GF.  I would spend the day at MK and it would be comfortable temps with low humidity.  Hopefully it wouldn't be too packed.  I would just roam around enjoying being there and get on a few of my favorite rides.  I would go back to GF for my meals and finish the day off with Fireworks.



FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: I'll take pretty much any day at any park. Has to be better than my today where I lost focus on a ride, touched wheels with my friend, and have a fractured wrist & am covered from head to toe with road rash.
> 
> Q1: yes, the bike looks to be okay. Will know for sure tomorrow.
> Q2: yes, my Garmin stopped but that's because I cracked the screen



Sorry John, I hope you get well soon.


----------



## FFigawi

Waiting2goback said:


> Sorry John, I hope you get well soon.



Thanks. I saw the doc today. He told me the fracture should be healed up and I can get my cast off in 3 weeks. I was hoping to have it off before we left for Egypt on the 23rd, but 3 weeks is better than 4 or 6.


----------



## LSUlakes

purplekicks said:


> I have a question for you if you don't mind answering.  During marathon training, for the 14, 16, 18, 20 mile runs...how do you do them?  Do you map a route and do an out and back?   Treadmill?  The running trail we have here is a 2 mile square.  I can't imagine 10 laps around that thing (unless it was a last resort)
> 
> Just looking for ideas.



I map out a route using mapmyrun and then make a turn by turn direction list that I'll put approximate mileage every so often at different turns to make sure Im on the correct path. I then print the directions and trim the paper in place into a Ziploc bag so it doesn't get wet from rain or sweat. It looks something like the following:
S @ Baton Rouge Beach
R @ Stanford
R @ Oxford
L @ Cornell (1.0 Mi)
R @ Tower
L @ S. Stadium
L @ Lakeshore Dr
R @ Perkins (2.2 Mi)
Ect ect..



DVCFan1994 said:


> To all my fellow north easterners, enjoy the Noreaster tomorrow



So on my trip to Boston a few years ago I thought the use of the word "Wicked" was a tourist promotion thing, similar to how Louisiana uses the phrase "Laissez les bon temps rouler" which translate to "Let the good times role". However I was wrong and unlike Louisiana where we never really use the phrase, the work "Wicked" seems to be used often. BTW I love the Boston accent!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What equipment, clothing, accessories, belts, bottles, shoes, or anything else has been a big help to you... things that stood out as far better than most?

ATTQOTD: I'm going to pick something in the "equipment department". I've tried out a lot of night time running gear / lights and no of them have worked very well over the years. I've tried the light that you clip onto your shoes laces and onto the heel of your shoe. The first would always fall off and seemed to bother my eyes while running and the other was very uncomfortable. I've tried numerous types that attach to your clothing by various methods and I hated how they bounced and at times caused chaffing. I've tried wrist bands with lights and the yellow vest with the reflective stuff on them and was not a fan. Then I found the Tracer 360 vest. It's very bright, with multiple color options and can either strobe or stay one color. It is also lightweight and fits snugly to you and havent had issues with chaffing. It is really a game changer for running while its dark outside.


----------



## preciouspups

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What equipment, clothing, accessories, belts, bottles, shoes, or anything else has been a big help to you... things that stood out as far better than most?


Balega socks.  The anklet style in particular.  I've tried other brands and they were not comfy for me and my feet got hot.  The no show style lets in rocks and sand on the track and gives me blisters.  

On another note, I just submitted my lottery entry for the Beach to Beacon 10k in Portland, ME.  I've wanted to do it for a while and we were planning a trip to Maine this summer anyway.  Crossing my fingers I get in!  The downside is that getting in training runs in June and July are difficult for me.  My son has swim practice every morning in June from 9-10 and by then it is just too hot to run outside and the gym is too far away.  And in July, I'm just lazy!


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: Equipment wise, I have started running with compression socks for long runs.  I wear Swiftwick ankle socks with Sockwell over the calf socks on top (gotta show my TN pride since they are made here).  I am still struggling with the optimal hydration method with all my salt loss, but I use a belt that holds 2 bottles and have an extra magnetic bottle holder for a third bottle.  Each bottle is 6 oz.  As for shoes, I am sold on the Brooks Ravenna.  I went to a running store and that model has worked best for me.  I started with Ravenna 6 and am now on my second pair of Ravenna 7.  Excited to try out the revamped Ravenna 8 since I see that they get better reviews.  The only thing about Ravenna 7 I don't like is that they seem to be too tight in the toebox.  For sodium replenishment this past weekend I tried Tailwind in each of my 3 water bottles and ran my fastest half marathon in 6 months.  I found a great running hat at Costco for $9.  It is an Addidas and much better than running with my old baseball hats.  I started running with an Apple Watch 1 and hated it since it had no GPS and switched to the Garmin Forerunner 25.  I love that watch.  It does everything I need except for heart rate which I feel is not necessary for me at this point but may be in the future.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What equipment, clothing, accessories, belts, bottles, shoes, or anything else has been a big help to you... things that stood out as far better than most?



Definitely my Fuel Belt. I bought it years ago, and while the Velcro on the waist straps doesn't work as well as it used to, it's still one of my favorite pieces of running gear. Running in the heat & humidity necessitates having fluids available, and the 4-bottle belt does the trick. I bought a new one a few years ago, but am not as fond of it. The old one has small elastics to keep the bottles in, the new one does not.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I cannot go without my Flipbelt. It is the only way I can carry my phone, pepper spray, fuel and keys if needed. Surprisingly it does not bounce at all. I just recently started wearing pro compression socks for recovery and feetures during my runs and I really like them! Other necessities are my foam rollers and tennis ball for my feet. My legs would not survive without them!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What equipment, clothing, accessories, belts, bottles, shoes, or anything else has been a big help to you... things that stood out as far better than most?



ATTQOTD: I'm going with the "anything else" category and saying reading books and scientific literature about running.  It has made the single biggest impact on helping me to get to where I am now.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What equipment, clothing, accessories, belts, bottles, shoes, or anything else has been a big help to you... things that stood out as far better than most?



I'll go with two examples.  First, like @preciouspups, Balega Hidden Comfort/Contour socks have been great.  I tried them out after one of the "what socks do YOU like" discussions here and they were head and shoulders better than the Thorlos I was running in.  Great cushioning and wicking and so comfortable to run in!

The second is a bit more specific.  I found out in January that I'd been running for several months with a hernia causing hip/groin pain.  It's small and doesn't need surgery yet, but still was causing quite a bit of discomfort, especially on tempo runs where the increased pace and pounding really aggravated it.  I have found the CW-X Stabilyx compression shorts and tights with their abdominal compression panel to be fantastic for the issue.  Wearing them cuts down on the discomfort so much that I sometimes forget it's there!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Like @KSellers88, I love my flipbelt. My favorite part is it doesn't bounce and does't cause weird pressure on my stomach.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: I love my flipbelt -- lightweight and not bulky, but easily fits everything I need. I also really like my sparkle skirts -- love the pockets, compression shorts that stay put, and zip pouch -- very functional, and cute!

I just added another race!

May 20 - JulieODC - Run for the Manatees - Virtual (31:00 / N/A)  (I've been a manatee lover since a 4th grade project and have had an adopted one ever since - so I was excited to see a virtual option for a charity race they are doing!)


----------



## Miranda

FFigawi said:


> I do the longest loop I can find depending on where I'm living. I've done them on treadmills, in laps around a parking lot, and everything else up to one big loop. I prefer one long loop, but sometimes that's not always possible.


I find point-to-point is also acceptable as a close second to the giant loop, but not convenient usually because somehow my car or myself need to get back home at the end.  Usually the car, because we can go get it much later.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What equipment, clothing, accessories, belts, bottles, shoes, or anything else has been a big help to you... things that stood out as far better than most?



A rather boring response, but mine would be my walkfit orthotics.  Started using them [under a different brand name] about 10 years ago and they have significantly helped alleviate the pain with my plantar fasciitis.  Other than that I'm just a basic Under Armour clothing runner.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Probably SparkleSkirts.  The pockets in them are fantastic.  I can carry so much for my runs that I often don't use a belt and instead just have a handheld bottle for electrolytes.  Plus they are pretty.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What equipment, clothing, accessories, belts, bottles, shoes, or anything else has been a big help to you... things that stood out as far better than most?


I'd probably have to say getting actual running shoes. Now while my running shoes mostly consist of runDisney shoes they are far better than the Nike Freeruns I started out with. I also have found body glide to be a great help.


----------



## KSellers88

Ok, @LSUlakes, please do not hate me...but these are the rest of my races for the year (with the possible exception of one or two that I may add)  

March
17 - ksellers88 – St. Paddy’s 5K (None)

April
22 – ksellers88 – Midtown Classic 5K (None)

May
6 – ksellers88 – Run for the Roses (None)
20 – ksellers88 – Run into Summer (None)

June
10 – ksellers88 – Woodruff Park 5k (None)
11 – ksellers88 – Hotlanta Half (None)
26 – ksellers88 – Rails to Trails 5k (None)

July
1 – ksellers88 – Big Sky Bravery 10k (None)
8 – ksellers88 – Big Dog Heat Wave 5 miler (None)
24 – ksellers88 – Flat Rock 5k (None)

August
19 – ksellers88 – Lakebottom 5K (None)

September
4 – ksellers88 – Labor Day Classic 10k (None)

October
14 – ksellers88 - Suck it up Buttercup 15k (None)

November
26 - Ksellers88 – Space Coast Half (None)

December
16 – ksellers88 – Big Dog Jingle 5k (None)


----------



## DVCFan1994

@LSUlakes, you are right, it is wicked common to hear people say how wicked awesome everything in Boston is  I actually never realized how much I used the word until I moved away for about 10 years.  I got better for a while, but once I moved home and was surrounded by it again, it crept back into my vocabulary. 



preciouspups said:


> Balega socks.  The anklet style in particular.  I've tried other brands and they were not comfy for me and my feet got hot.  The no show style lets in rocks and sand on the track and gives me blisters.
> 
> On another note, I just submitted my lottery entry for the Beach to Beacon 10k in Portland, ME.  I've wanted to do it for a while and we were planning a trip to Maine this summer anyway.  Crossing my fingers I get in!  The downside is that getting in training runs in June and July are difficult for me.  My son has swim practice every morning in June from 9-10 and by then it is just too hot to run outside and the gym is too far away.  And in July, I'm just lazy!



I entered the lottery too!  I got caught up with my kids at 7 am on the actual registration day and missed it.   General registration sold out in 10 or 11 minutes, which is more than double last year.  But, general registration was an enormous cluster this year, new company or platform and it was a mess.  Tons of people with glitches where they couldn't click the registration button or did and thought they were in, registered, got to the last page and got dumped out.  People were mad because the day for Cape Elizabeth residents to register had problems which they apologized for and then promised a glitch free general registration day, and then it was not.   I am wondering if the lottery will be impacted as they try to rectify some of these complaints.  Good luck getting in

ATTQOTD: In the clothing department, I prefer capris or tights over skirts or shorts, and Athleta started making a pair about two years ago with amazing deep pockets. I can get my phone and 1 or 2 shot blocks in one and a 12 oz nathan water bottle in the other.  They are great when I don't want to use my fuel belt for some reason, or on a long run when I need to bring lots of fuel.  

That said, I do love my nathan fuel belt.  It holds 3 water bottles for 30 oz total, plus has a pocket that I can clip a key to, and store fuel.  It fits in a way that it does not bounce or ride up at all, if I were not using it to get drinks and fuel, I'd forget it was there.  

We have 4-5 inches of snow so far, with 18-24 total predicted.  About to go make pass one at shoveling.  Just read an article that said shoveling burns as many calories as running so, I guess that's my workout for today.  DH is away on a business trip for a week, so I get to do it all myself  Hoping schools open tomorrow even if on a delay so I can get a treadmill run in.  This much snow means roads will be a mess and too narrow with snowbanks for a week or so most likely.  I am soooo ready for spring!


----------



## Jules76126

@preciouspups good luck on the Beach to Beacon lottery. My brother in law ran that race a few years ago and really enjoy it. Love Portland - they have so many good races (my in-laws live in Old Orchard Beach so Portland is my home away from home).

Does anyone wear sunglasses when they run? I hate the sun in my eyes, especially during the summer. My husband tells me I will hate running with sunglasses even more as they will bounce around. But I wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions. Dreaming of summer as I look at the foot of snow piling up outside.


----------



## Dave Rolen

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What equipment, clothing, accessories, belts, bottles, shoes, or anything else has been a big help to you... things that stood out as far better than most?



ATTQOTD: Call me simple but the first thing that came to my mind was small binder clips. Yup, those little clips you use to hold multiple pages together instead of a staple.

You see my earbuds pull out of my ears do to the weight of that little cord that runs down to my Ipod Shuffle attached to my shorts. I take the cord and tie it around the binder clip which I then attach to the back of my shirt near the tag. Perfect to keep my earbuds in place and not pull on my head.

Oh yeah, also my Ipod shuffle, Hoka Clifton's, Garmin 350 turned 310XT turned VivofitHR, Elete hydration drops, Gu Gel, Race Ready shorts, and CWX compression tights for recovery. And then tons of reading and miles of running.


----------



## FFigawi

@preciouspups & @DVCFan1994, I hope you guys get in the race. It's in my hometown, and the Cape residents do a great job supporting and cheering for the runners.



Jules76126 said:


> Does anyone wear sunglasses when they run? I hate the sun in my eyes, especially during the summer. My husband tells me I will hate running with sunglasses even more as they will bounce around. But I wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions. Dreaming of summer as I look at the foot of snow piling up outside.



I always run with sunglasses. I have some from Rudy Project that fit great, don't fog up, and never move around once they're on.


----------



## Dave Rolen

Jules76126 said:


> Does anyone wear sunglasses when they run? I hate the sun in my eyes, especially during the summer. My husband tells me I will hate running with sunglasses even more as they will bounce around. But I wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions. Dreaming of summer as I look at the foot of snow piling up outside.



I've been wearing cheap sunglasses for 10 years or more unless it's dark out. I've found the best glasses I get for about $12-15 at www.PerformanceBike.com or at their local store. Current model is the Scythe. I've run and ridden hundreds, if not thousands of miles with these.


----------



## michigandergirl

I love my Fitletic 2-bottle hydration belt. It's got a big pocket and it stays put. Also love my Tunebelt armband for my phone.

Question for the ladies: When you wear tights/capris, do you wear underwear? If so, do you have a favorite brand of moisture wicking underwear? I need to find some new running undies. I haven't been brave enough to go commando...


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I'll go girly and put my pink flowery day planner that sits on my desk at work.  Somehow seeing a 7 mile run in pink marker in bubbly writing that I then can give a satisfying check mark next to, is a mental help for me.  Just to get out there and not skip runs.
Shoes and watch are really the meat and potatoes of my gear right now as I'm light on "other stuff".  
Love me some flowery unncessary checklists!


----------



## roxymama

michigandergirl said:


> I love my Fitletic 2-bottle hydration belt. It's got a big pocket and it stays put. Also love my Tunebelt armband for my phone.
> 
> Question for the ladies: When you wear tights/capris, do you wear underwear? If so, do you have a favorite brand of moisture wicking underwear? I need to find some new running undies. I haven't been brave enough to go commando...



I do, but they can't be small in any way shape or form.  Target cotton briefs...nothing fancy or lacey or small because I HATE mid-run wedgies.  I pretty much have 5 that are 100% for running only...I'll avoid them for anything but workout days.  TMI?
(I haven't been brave enough for commando...I have a thick hindquarters and I worry about see-throughness more than anything.)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What equipment, clothing, accessories, belts, bottles, shoes, or anything else has been a big help to you... things that stood out as far better than most?


The 2 items that really allowed me to run further - compression shorts and my Camelbak. I run trails, and I sweat a lot and these two items allow me to run much further.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: I have to agree with @ZellyB on this one! I love that SparkleSkirts can hold everything that I could possible need during my runs and they are so comfortable.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> I do, but they can't be small in any way shape or form.  Target cotton briefs...nothing fancy or lacey or small because I HATE mid-run wedgies.  I pretty much have 5 that are 100% for running only...I'll avoid them for anything but workout days.  TMI?
> (I haven't been brave enough for commando...I have a thick hindquarters and I worry about see-throughness more than anything.)



I am the same- hanes cotton hipsters. I don't like the thought of commando (I ever wear underwear with my lined running shorts),  but I know a lot of people do it.


----------



## Miranda

Beach to Beacon - A lady in my running group got in during the general registration!  I didn't know there was a lottery... I'm going to impulse enter. 

Tights/capris - Always undies.  I actually prefer cotton ones.  I feel like they "stick" better to my butt once I start to sweat and prevent them from sliding.

Sunglasses - Wear them almost always, even if it's not particularly sunny in the fall/winter/spring.  Keeps the wind out of my eyes when it's colder.   I had some Under Armour ones, Marbella something, but I didn't like how they looked, so I got some Oakley ones last year on sale, the RPM Squared.  I need to get some fog wipes for them, I think... they have been fogging up when it's really cold, although maybe there's nothing I can do about that when it's near zero and my breath is puffing out.


----------



## tigger536

ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  Probably SparkleSkirts.  The pockets in them are fantastic.  I can carry so much for my runs that I often don't use a belt and instead just have a handheld bottle for electrolytes.  Plus they are pretty.


YES!!! this.


----------



## DVCFan1994

michigandergirl said:


> I love my Fitletic 2-bottle hydration belt. It's got a big pocket and it stays put. Also love my Tunebelt armband for my phone.
> 
> Question for the ladies: When you wear tights/capris, do you wear underwear? If so, do you have a favorite brand of moisture wicking underwear? I need to find some new running undies. I haven't been brave enough to go commando...



I can't seem to go commando either.  I don't like cotton, I prefer wicking materials.  I like Experia.  I got them on a whim on clearance at REI.  They are no show and comfy.  I got Oiselle running underwear as a gift, they are cute and comfy, but not sure I'd recommend them as a good deal as they're pricey for underwear -- 3 pairs for $50.


----------



## baxter24

Attqotd: For me, it is my visor or headband that keeps the hair out of my face and helps with sweat. I wear a Headsweats visor and it is awesome for running outside. Its super lightweight and the elastic on the back keeps it from moving too much up and down my forehead. I also wear the Under Armour Bondi Band headbands also. They don't stay in place super well if my hair isn't wet so I wet the top of my head before I start a run and that seems to take care of it. I don't want a single hair hitting my face or moving while I am running so these two really do help out. Props to the people who can run with a pony tail or even with their hair down and it not bother them! I will use multiple hair ties just so that everything stays in place.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

SarahDisney said:


> Quick question - for those of you who have Garmins (or other running watches), do you also wear it as an everyday watch? Or do you have a separate watch for regular wear?
> 
> (I'm asking because my beloved Timex Ironman watch that I've had for 10 years died on me yesterday, and I'm trying to figure out if I should replace it with a new watch or just switch over to wearing my Garmin as my everyday watch, so I figured I'd ask what other people do and see if that helps me make a decision)



I have an apple watch for every day, and my garmin for running. I don't like my apple watch for running since I had my garmin first and love th functionality of it for that, but my garmin is just too big for me for every day so I got an apple watch after my fitbit died. If I had a fenix I would consider just the garmin, but I really love my apple watch so not going to happen!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: For clothing I will also say Sparkle Skirts. I won't run in anything else outside. Those pockets are amazing and hold EVERYTHING I could possibly want to take with me. For a gadget it is my Garmin Vivoactive! I love that thing (and I do wear it as an every day watch also)! I have probably told my DH a dozen times "I love this watch" while I am running. Also, visors! I used to run in a headband, then I used a visor as part of a runDisney costume and I have never gone back to a headband. My Headsweat visor wicks moisture just as well and I don't have to wear sunglasses as I can just angle my head to block the sun. Sunglasses bother my ears when I'm running.

re: underwear - Never commando. I bought 5 pairs of Avia on clearance and loved them, went to buy more and can't find them anywhere anymore! So those 5 pair get the royal treatment, lol. Hoping they will last a long time!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

michigandergirl said:


> Question for the ladies: When you wear tights/capris, do you wear underwear? If so, do you have a favorite brand of moisture wicking underwear? I need to find some new running undies. I haven't been brave enough to go commando...



No commando here either, just can't do it! I bought some c9 moisture wicking undies from Target and I really like them. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find them again after I bought them so not sure where they disappeared to but they better come back! At least I bought 2 3-packs so I should be okay for a while.


----------



## PrincessV

purplekicks said:


> I have a question for you if you don't mind answering.  During marathon training, for the 14, 16, 18, 20 mile runs...how do you do them?  Do you map a route and do an out and back?   Treadmill?  The running trail we have here is a 2 mile square.  I can't imagine 10 laps around that thing (unless it was a last resort)
> 
> Just looking for ideas.


I basically do out-and-backs, but I don't map them out ahead of time. Form my shorter runs, I've got a good handle on how far away certain points are from home: 2.5 miles from one end of a park to home, 1 mile from entrance of another park, 5 miles from the beach bridge, etc. So I just head out and run a variety of roads/neighborhoods and aim to be at one of those known points with whatever that distance from home is left in my assigned mileage for the day. I also know where restrooms and water fountains are and how far they are from various points, so I'm looping back to those throughout the long runs. I've enjoyed trying new streets and neighborhoods over the past two years of high-mileage training - and I have had to pull up my maps app mid-run a few times to see where a road I'm on might connect to another road, if it dead ends, etc.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What equipment, clothing, accessories, belts, bottles, shoes, or anything else has been a big help to you... things that stood out as far better than most?


ATTQOTD: My go-to, tried-and-true equipment is, from head to toes...
1. Headsweats visors/hats. The BEST at wicking sweat before it gets into my eyes, _and_ shielding my face from sun.
2. Sports sunglasses from Target - think they may be Ironman brand. Suckers don't budge, don't pinch, and do a great job protecting my eyes form FL's harsh rays.
3. Yurbud earbuds for women - pretty good sound quality and they stay put!
4. Asics singlet tanks - the lightest, best wicking, soft, comfortable tanks I've found that are also not too long on my petite torso.
5. Tunebelt armband for my iPhone - comfortable and keeps my phone in an easy-to-reach location.
6. Amphipod 12oz insulated handheld bottle - ergonomic design makes it easy to carry and attached pocket hold extra Nuun tabs, lip balm, keys.
7a. Skirt Sports running skorts - I have some Sparkle Skirts, too, but Skirt Sports' offerings fit me so much better.
7b. Athleta Relay and Be Free capris & tights - amazing fit and comfort.
6. SmartWool running socks - I won't wear anything else! Comfy in any temp.


----------



## PrincessV

Jules76126 said:


> Does anyone wear sunglasses when they run?


ALWAYS! Unless it's actually dark out, or at lest _very_ overcast, I wear sunglasses any time I'm outdoors. my eyes, despite being brown, are very sensitive to light and I live in FL, where the summer sunlight is downright blinding. I love the cheap shades I got at Target - they're either C9 brand of Ironman. They're streamlined, polarized, lightweight, shatterproof, and have rubber across the nose bridge and backs of arms so they don't slip at all. 



michigandergirl said:


> Question for the ladies: When you wear tights/capris, do you wear underwear? If so, do you have a favorite brand of moisture wicking underwear? I need to find some new running undies. I haven't been brave enough to go commando...


Never. Ever. Maybe it's a holdover from my former life as a ballerina (NO underwear under tights and leotards!, but I just can't be comfortable with undies under tight exercise bottoms that already have a panty shape built in. Gotta say, though, at one point during that frigid WDW marathon this year, I thought an extra layer in there might have helped, so it's possible I'd feel differently if I lived in a cold climate!


----------



## Waiting2goback

FFigawi said:


> Thanks. I saw the doc today. He told me the fracture should be healed up and I can get my cast off in 3 weeks. I was hoping to have it off before we left for Egypt on the 23rd, but 3 weeks is better than 4 or 6.



I'm still not happy with doctor's predictions about recovery at this point.  Hopefully your doctor is more accurate than mine was.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What equipment, clothing, accessories, belts, bottles, shoes, or anything else has been a big help to you... things that stood out as far better than most?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm going to pick something in the "equipment department". I've tried out a lot of night time running gear / lights and no of them have worked very well over the years. I've tried the light that you clip onto your shoes laces and onto the heel of your shoe. The first would always fall off and seemed to bother my eyes while running and the other was very uncomfortable. I've tried numerous types that attach to your clothing by various methods and I hated how they bounced and at times caused chaffing. I've tried wrist bands with lights and the yellow vest with the reflective stuff on them and was not a fan. Then I found the Tracer 360 vest. It's very bright, with multiple color options and can either strobe or stay one color. It is also lightweight and fits snugly to you and havent had issues with chaffing. It is really a game changer for running while its dark outside.



I have a lot of things that have been helpful to me:

Bluetooth headphones
Roo pouch- love this
Headlamp 
Reflective vest
Bodyglide
Cold weather running gear
R8 recovery roller- u may never use a foam roller again
My band to stretch my calves
Water belt
Heart rate monitor

I'm happy to share actual brands if anyone is interested.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Also love my Athleta capris with the deep pockets and zip pocket in the back @DVCFan1994!  The ones I have are called "Relay Capri 2.0," in case anyone is interested.  They are a bit on the thicker side, so I will have to switch to lighter material/shorts come warmer weather, but for now, they are my favorite! I also really like Sweaty Bands to keep the sweat out of my eyes/face.  Have tried some different headbands, but everything slips off my head. I guess I have a small head??

Re: underwear: I tried wicking ones by Under Armour which were a bit pricey, but ended up going back to plain old cotton briefs! [Used to dance when I was younger, so commando was the usual option when wearing tights with leotard, but since I hung up the ballet shoes, I prefer undies under my running wear, thank you very much.  Apologies if TMI!]  

@LSUlakes can you add another race for me?  Thank you!!!
April 1 - sourire - Hot Chocolate 5K Philadelphia (no time goal)


----------



## Dave Rolen

purplekicks said:


> I have a question for you if you don't mind answering.  During marathon training, for the 14, 16, 18, 20 mile runs...how do you do them?  Do you map a route and do an out and back?   Treadmill?  The running trail we have here is a 2 mile square.  I can't imagine 10 laps around that thing (unless it was a last resort)
> 
> Just looking for ideas.



I ran a marathon on a 1/4 mile track alone and ran a 100miles on a 1.3 mile loop so I can totally relate.

For me, I'm lucky enough to have a few neighborhoods and golf courses that I can run through for a very easy 8-10 mile loop. Throwing in alternate loops and turn arounds and I can get to pretty much any distance I choose for marathon training.

Ever thought of driving to a different neighborhood park and use that as a staging area to start and water drop to get a few loops in?


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

sourire said:


> Also love my Athleta capris with the deep pockets and zip pocket in the back @DVCFan1994! The ones I have are called "Relay Capri 2.0," in case anyone is interested. They are a bit on the thicker side, so I will have to switch to lighter material/shorts come warmer weather, but for now, they are my favorite!



I wear the Dobby Be Free knickers (capris) and they are super lightweight and I will not wear anything else to a race! They have the side hip pockets big enough that will fit my iphone 6 (at least) and the back zipper too. Worth a try if you are looking for a lighter Athleta capri!



sourire said:


> I also really like Sweaty Bands to keep the sweat out of my eyes/face. Have tried some different headbands, but everything slips off my head.



Definite yes for the sweatybands! Love them, and they totally stay put. They are a must when I run!


----------



## keahgirl8

FFigawi said:


> I do the longest loop I can find depending on where I'm living. I've done them on treadmills, in laps around a parking lot, and everything else up to one big loop. I prefer one long loop, but sometimes that's not always possible.



The farthest I've run is 14.5, but I have done many repetitive circles.  It's the worst, but you do what you have to do.  Better than the treadmill!



preciouspups said:


> Balega socks.  The anklet style in particular.  I've tried other brands and they were not comfy for me and my feet got hot.  The no show style lets in rocks and sand on the track and gives me blisters.



These are the only socks I wear, even for every day.



KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: I cannot go without my Flipbelt. It is the only way I can carry my phone, pepper spray, fuel and keys if needed. Surprisingly it does not bounce at all. I just recently started wearing pro compression socks for recovery and feetures during my runs and I really like them! Other necessities are my foam rollers and tennis ball for my feet. My legs would not survive without them!



LOVE my Flipbelt!  I am looking at The Tube belt.  I'm wondering if it holds more.  The Flipbelt is good for regular runs, but for races, I carry so much junk.


----------



## keahgirl8

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> Definite yes for the sweatybands! Love them, and they totally stay put. They are a must when I run!



Oh yes, Sweaty Bands!  I love them!  

Yurbuds!  That's my other favorite running thing.  They are the only ones that stay in my ears.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Probably my Garmin, honestly. I do still occasionally use my phone to track my runs because my Garmin acts up occasionally, but mostly ... it's so nice to be able to turn on my music, put the phone in my belt, and not look at it again until I finish the run. Especially in inclement weather, when my phone misbehaves. I don't know how I survived so long without it.
I also really like my Fitletic belt. It has room for everything I need and I find it to be very comfortable.

**TMI WARNING**
RE: Underwear - I just wear my regular cotton underwear. So far no chafing problems or anything like that. Sometimes they end up super sweat-soaked, but they're still not particularly uncomfortable.
**END TMI WARNING**

Thanks for all the watch thoughts, guys. I wore my Garmin (I have the Forerunner 10) to class yesterday and typing with it on was not super comfortable. For the time being, I'm going to stick with it because I don't have anything else (I do have a few dressier watches, but they're analog, and digital is easier for me most of the time), but if I can't figure out how to make it more comfortable, I may just have to take it off when I'm on the computer. I think I'm going to look for a new watch, but if I don't find anything I like, I'll stick with my Garmin.
Or I could just spend $250 and get the Fitbit Blaze (which I have wanted since the first time I saw a commercial for it) and use that as both an everyday watch and a running watch (because it's not like I have a million other things that I need to spend that money on ... oh wait, I do).


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Garmin Forerunner was probably the biggest one for me.  I had one of those giant 305s as my first one and loved it.  Also love having bluetooth headphones.

Apparel-wise: Balega socks, a good bra (VSX Incredible right now) and these shorts from INKnBURN.  I agree with others that having good pockets makes such a huge difference - being able to have my phone with me when I run is pretty awesome!


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Balega socks - the super thin ankle ones. I HATE socks because my feet get hot easily, but these are amazing. Also, Sparkle Skirts (the ones at sparkleskirts dot com). They are super cute, super comfy and SO MANY POCKETS. I wear them to run, when I visit the theme parks, even to summer events here at home.


----------



## doctorintheTARDIS

Since we're talking about equipment--

Any suggestions for water bottle...holders? Not sure exactly how to ask about the piece of equipment.  I'm training for a half marathon and going to finally be doing some pretty long runs. So far on my training runs for my 5k and 10k, I've been able to drink enough water beforehand to not be thirsty on a run. I'm assuming when my runs get longer, I'm going to want to carry something (for both safety, and comfort).
Now I'm a person who gets beyond annoyed by an armband with my cellphone in it, so I'm super nervous about figuring out a good water bottle carrying system. (I currently run with my phone in my hand )

Also suggestions for compression sleeve (calves) brands? I just started to use compression sleeves for both running and recovery (I know this isn't much science behind their help while running, but they work for me, so I'll take it) and I have two pairs of Zensah's. The running store was wicked busy when I went so I wasn't able to get help, so I just measured my calves and picked two that were in my size. Curious what everyone has and wears...


----------



## camaker

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> Since we're talking about equipment--
> 
> Any suggestions for water bottle...holders? Not sure exactly how to ask about the piece of equipment.  I'm training for a half marathon and going to finally be doing some pretty long runs. So far on my training runs for my 5k and 10k, I've been able to drink enough water beforehand to not be thirsty on a run. I'm assuming when my runs get longer, I'm going to want to carry something (for both safety, and comfort).
> Now I'm a person who gets beyond annoyed by an armband with my cellphone in it, so I'm super nervous about figuring out a good water bottle carrying system. (I currently run with my phone in my hand )
> 
> Also suggestions for compression sleeve (calves) brands? I just started to use compression sleeves for both running and recovery (I know this isn't much science behind their help for me, so I'll take it) and I have two pairs of Zensah's. The running store was wicked busy when I went so I wasn't able to get help, so I just measured my shins and picked two that were in my size. Curious what everyone has and wears...



Water bottle carrier:  Orange Mud Hydraquiver or Camelbak/HydraPak

These two work for me. I've tried a bunch of water bottle carriers and all the others have been annoying. Can't carry anything in my hand while I run so handhelds are out. Tried Nathan water belts, too, and they spin on my hips. I don't usually take water unless I'm running more than 9, though. 

Calf compression sleeves:  Zensah

Only ones I've tried and they work great for me.


----------



## preciouspups

Jules76126 said:


> @preciouspups good luck on the Beach to Beacon lottery. My brother in law ran that race a few years ago and really enjoy it. Love Portland - they have so many good races (my in-laws live in Old Orchard Beach so Portland is my home away from home).
> 
> Does anyone wear sunglasses when they run? I hate the sun in my eyes, especially during the summer. My husband tells me I will hate running with sunglasses even more as they will bounce around. But I wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions. Dreaming of summer as I look at the foot of snow piling up outside.


Thank you. I just found out that three friends are running it so I really want to get in!

I wear coach prescription sunglasses and they don't bounce.


----------



## ZellyB

My husband has the double Orange Mud hydraquiver and loves it. I'm planning to get one to have for long training runs this summer.  Right now for shorter runs I have a handheld Nathan bottle.


----------



## Slogger

@Jules76126 

I wear sunglasses ALL the time.   (okay not at night!)
Even overcast days can be bright and have lots of glare plus they protect my eyes from road debris/dirt/sand/bugs, etc.    I have tried many different pairs but like the wraparound type that I can pick up for $15-25 at most running expos.    If they get scratched, lost or broken, not big deal, I just get a similar pair.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   I had a Timex ironman gps watch that took forever to find signal and even longer to upload.   Then I used my iPhone (RunKeeper, etc) but the distances and paces did not seem accurate.   Finally purchased a basic Garmin Forerunner watch and it is awesome.   No HR, but it tells me everything else that I need to know and super fast to upload the data.

Real running socks and shoes have also been helpful.
Having a real training plan (thanks @DopeyBadger) also helped me to focus and not kill myself every run trying to run as fast as possible.


----------



## pixarmom

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What equipment, clothing, accessories, belts, bottles, shoes, or anything else has been a big help to you... things that stood out as far better than most?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm going to pick something in the "equipment department". I've tried out a lot of night time running gear / lights and no of them have worked very well over the years. I've tried the light that you clip onto your shoes laces and onto the heel of your shoe. The first would always fall off and seemed to bother my eyes while running and the other was very uncomfortable. I've tried numerous types that attach to your clothing by various methods and I hated how they bounced and at times caused chaffing. I've tried wrist bands with lights and the yellow vest with the reflective stuff on them and was not a fan. Then I found the Tracer 360 vest. It's very bright, with multiple color options and can either strobe or stay one color. It is also lightweight and fits snugly to you and havent had issues with chaffing. It is really a game changer for running while its dark outside.



I've ditched all equipment!  Here's what remains:

1.  Athleta chi tanks.
2.  Lole langelinie skorts or iglow on etsy custom-made skorts
3.  Sparkly soul headbands - no slip, absolutely awesome
4.  Merrell zero drop shoes of all kinds and sorts
5.  For Disney races, a character inspired bow


----------



## DVCFan1994

sourire said:


> ATTQOTD: Also love my Athleta capris with the deep pockets and zip pocket in the back @DVCFan1994!  The ones I have are called "Relay Capri 2.0," in case anyone is interested.  They are a bit on the thicker side, so I will have to switch to lighter material/shorts come warmer weather, but for now, they are my favorite! I also really like Sweaty Bands to keep the sweat out of my eyes/face.  Have tried some different headbands, but everything slips off my head. I guess I have a small head??
> 
> Re: underwear: I tried wicking ones by Under Armour which were a bit pricey, but ended up going back to plain old cotton briefs! [Used to dance when I was younger, so commando was the usual option when wearing tights with leotard, but since I hung up the ballet shoes, I prefer undies under my running wear, thank you very much.  Apologies if TMI!]
> 
> @LSUlakes can you add another race for me?  Thank you!!!
> April 1 - sourire - Hot Chocolate 5K Philadelphia (no time goal)





AbbyJaws2003 said:


> I wear the Dobby Be Free knickers (capris) and they are super lightweight and I will not wear anything else to a race! They have the side hip pockets big enough that will fit my iphone 6 (at least) and the back zipper too. Worth a try if you are looking for a lighter Athleta capri!
> 
> 
> 
> Definite yes for the sweatybands! Love them, and they totally stay put. They are a must when I run!



I love both of these.  I started with the  "Be free" line a few years ago and have 4 pairs, the Dobby ones @AbbyJaws2003 mentioned are so light, it's almost like wearing nothing I have a green pair that I wore as part of my hulk "costume" for Avengers half in 2015.  It was not really a costume, but a theme.  Green tights and a hulk themed Raw Threads tanks.  I have 2 more medium weight versions that are Capri length and one full length version I wear on cold runs.  Last fall I gave the Relay 2.0 a try when I saw they added those pockets to the update and they're great too.  They're probably my new favorite, because I have the plain black and I can wear them out and they don't look as obvious as running wear as my others.  I have a second pair of those in a cart right now


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Debated whether to answer this because I don't really have anything that has been a game-changer for me. Most of the running-specific things I try work well for me and while there are a few things that have definitely not worked for me I don't think they are without merit, they just didn't work for me. I guess one thing that has changed the way I run is bluetooth headphones. Wires completely ruined any motivation I had to listen to music while running. Bluetooth headphones at least give me that option.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What equipment, clothing, accessories, belts, bottles, shoes, or anything else has been a big help to you... things that stood out as far better than most?



I have lots of running stuff that I like, but I think the biggest game changer for me was getting a Garmin (maybe 6-7 years ago?).  I was amazed at how much I improved from getting instant feedback.  I am on my 3rd Garmin--they just keep getting smarter!



doctorintheTARDIS said:


> Also suggestions for compression sleeve (calves) brands? I just started to use compression sleeves for both running and recovery (I know this isn't much science behind their help while running, but they work for me, so I'll take it) and I have two pairs of Zensah's. The running store was wicked busy when I went so I wasn't able to get help, so I just measured my calves and picked two that were in my size. Curious what everyone has and wears...



I like the CEP brand.  I have 3 pairs and rotate based on running attire.  I only wear them during long runs and races.



Jules76126 said:


> @preciouspups
> 
> Does anyone wear sunglasses when they run? I hate the sun in my eyes, especially during the summer. My husband tells me I will hate running with sunglasses even more as they will bounce around. But I wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions. Dreaming of summer as I look at the foot of snow piling up outside.



I used to just wear a cheap plastic pair from Old Navy.  Then I bought a pair of Tifosi sunglasses that are designed for running.  OMG, what a difference.  They are so light and so clear.  I forget that I even have them on.



michigandergirl said:


> Question for the ladies: When you wear tights/capris, do you wear underwear? If so, do you have a favorite brand of moisture wicking underwear? I need to find some new running undies. I haven't been brave enough to go commando...



Time to ditch the undies.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I'm a gadget/"thing" person.  I love trying out new things. 

1. Sparkle Skirts.  I don't wear them in the winter because I don't like wearing them over leggings, and it's just too cold in New England to not wear leggings in the winter, and I miss them because I hate that my SPIbelt flops around with just my phone in it and that most of my running half zips and stuff have no pockets.
2. Jaybird bluetooth earbuds.  I hate having wires flopping all around.
3. Scosche Rhythm+ heart rate monitor.  Soft armband strap and pairs with my Garmin perfectly.  I never notice I'm even wearing it.
4. Tracer360 vest.  It is so lightweight and bright!
5. Race Dots.  I love not putting pins in all my clothes!
6. Garmin watch. Obviously.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD Another Garmin fan. Started with a 405 that lasted a couple of years then replaced with a 220. Before that I just used to run the same 3-4 loops that I had measured to track distance and pace. The Garmin changed all that, plus added elevation. I ordered a heart rate strap a year ago and have found that to be next level again.

I find Strava to be a great motivator. Don't use Garmin Connect apart from it being the first place runs go to. Recently tried Trainibg Peaks and that really is next level. Badger - check it out if you haven't already.

For other gear, getting proper shoes fitted early in was great. For long runs I now have a camel back dart pack, awesome, works well for me. Before that I would run 5 mile loops from home and keep fuel in the letterbox. Recently bought some Bose sports ear buds, not wireless as I would forget to charge, but are brilliant. They fit really well, don't block out external noise, and have a small clip to help keep in place.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Count me in for Sparkle Skirts, which I too totally miss in these long Canadian winters. Luckily I've currently got a running jacket with pockets large enough to let me carry my water bottles! However, based on recommendations from this forum I just tried my first Hydration PACK!!! It's a Soloman and I LOVED IT!!!


----------



## jmasgat

Gear QOTD: Asics windproof headband (which I think is no longer made!)  If my ears get cold, I get a nasty headache.  This one works great.  Also, as someone whose feet tend to blister, and who has tried every brand of socks without success, I have used silicone toe caps on my big toes for long runs, although lately it seems that athletic underwrap--the thin stretchy foam you put on under tape--is working just as well (and is a lot cheaper!)

As for sunglasses: I wear glasses, so I have a pair of Rudy Project Rydon II with interchangeable lenses and a clip in prescription adapter


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What equipment, clothing, accessories, belts, bottles, shoes, or anything else has been a big help to you... things that stood out as far better than most?


 In the summer it's definitely my Camelbak. It's great to not have to stop regularly for water on long runs in the summer. I think that's probably my favorite because while my Garmin is more convenient than my phone it's not a necessity.



SarahDisney said:


> Quick question - for those of you who have Garmins (or other running watches), do you also wear it as an everyday watch? Or do you have a separate watch for regular wear?


When I wear my Garmin I use it as a regular watch. It's too casual for my work but on vacation and such I generally wear it.


----------



## camaker

All this talk of great sunglasses has brought up one of my great frustrations.  I can't seem to get a decent pair of prescription sunglasses that don't distort things and make me seasick.

Has anyone here had good luck getting prescription sunglasses with a really strong prescription?  I'm talking in the -6.75 diopter range.  Most sunglasses manufacturers don't even go up to that range.  The next thing I have to try is just a regular pair of flat front frames like my regular glasses, but I'd really prefer to get something larger with  a little curvature for better coverage.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Lets discuss running surfaces... asphalt, concrete, track, treadmill, gravel, dirt, trails, sand, ect. Which one do you prefer? Which one do you dislike? Which do you wish you could do more of? Do you believe any of them have a higher chance of leading to a injury?

ATTQOTD: I prefer asphalt, although it gets extremely warm during the summer and even at night you can feel the heat coming off of it. My least desired surface to run on is probably the gravel type paths. I would like to run more trail type runs as I really enjoyed doing so when I ran cross country. As far as injury goes, I guess you could argue that trail running could have a higher chance, not because its a hard surface, but from the terrain not being perfectly flat like other running surfaces. However those type of injuries would more than likely come from a trip or fall type accident. I have read that concrete is a surface that is the least giving and running on it over the long term can possibly cause a "running" injury. I am not sure how much of a difference there really is between it and asphalt though...


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following posters with races:

18 - @cburnett11  - Rodes City Run 10k (NG / N/A)
18 - @KSellers88 - Finish on the 50 Half Marathon (2:00:20 / N/A)
18 - @mrsgryphon  - Shamrock 5 Miler (NG / N/A)
19 - @tigger536  - Atlanta Publix Marathon (4:45:00 / N/A)
19 - @gjramsey  - RNR Dallas Half Marathon (1:37:00 / N/A)
19 - @camaker  - Tobacco Road Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
19 - @baxter24  - Tabacco Road Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
19 - @Mimsy Borogove - Excalibur 10 Miler (PR / N/A)
19 - @SunDial  - Excalibur 10 Miler (1:59:59 / N/A)

If you would like to revise your goal or have any other changes you would like made to your race this weekend let me know and I'll be happy to make the change. If anyone has a race this weekend and would like to be added to the list, let me do and I'll add you to it. 
Best of luck to everyone this weekend and we look forward to hearing about how your race went! Also of note, it looks like we have two different races with forum members running the same event... Mini Dis meet up? Have fun everyone!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I prefer asphalt too. My least favorite is gravel simply because no matter what socks I'm wearing I end up with rocks in my socks and I hate stopping to dig them out. I haven't tried running on a trail as I am a clutz and that just seems like tempting fate.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: I also prefer asphalt and since I mostly run at night during the week and early mornings on the weekends, the heat of the pavement is not as much of an issue.  I am a civil engineer, so I design roadways and sidewalks.  I always consider the runner when designing each as much as possible.  Running on an asphalt path is my favorite.  I have to be careful running on the road since it is a sloped surface.  Roadways typically slope at 2% down from the middle of the roadway to the roadway edge to accommodate drainage. This can put a strain on your knees and legs since one leg must travel further down than the other.  Both paths and roadways are sloped to allow for drainage so it is important to consider this when running and try to switch it up if possible.  For example, if you always run on the left side of the road facing oncoming traffic, your left leg must travel further down to contact the surface.  A paved path adjacent to a street slopes toward the street, so if you run on the left sidewalk on the same side as oncoming traffic, your right leg must travel further down to contact the surface.  I try to mix up sidewalk and road running during a run to even it out when I can.

My least favorite is concrete mostly because of the inconsistent settling of the concrete and ramps.  Sometimes these put a strain on my ankles and knees.  If you run at night, make sure there is ample street lighting (or have a headlamp/flashlight) so you can anticipate these inconsistencies.  Also, I know concrete is a more rigid surface especially in hot temperatures.  However, the cushion most shoes provide greatly exceeds the difference in density between the two.  If you ran barefoot, you might be able to tell.  My engineering and running experience tells me that the perceived difference is mental.  But running is 90 percent mental, so I would say try each and find your own preference.  In many cases, at least where I live in TN, you run on whichever is safest from traffic.

Gravel and sand seem to be too "giving" making it harder to run.  If I run on sand, I typically run along a beach as close to the water as possible where the sand is more of a solid surface.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running surfaces... asphalt, concrete, track, treadmill, gravel, dirt, trails, sand, ect. Which one do you prefer? Which one do you dislike? Which do you wish you could do more of? Do you believe any of them have a higher chance of leading to a injury?



Asphalt is my preferred surface.   Smoother and less chance of tripping or having to keep my head down to watch where I am stepping.   Packed/compressed gravel surfaces are fine but not the loose kind.   I like sand if it's the right consistency, too soft or too hard is no fun.   I avoid natural trails with ruts, tree roots, rocks, etc.  I know I am missing out on some great natural scenery but I get headaches and slow down too much when I have to keep looking down.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  Interesting question.  I guess I’d have to go with groupings for this one:

Preferred:  Asphalt, track, concrete

I do the vast majority of my running on concrete sidewalks for safety reasons.  That being said, it doesn’t have any give to it and it is hard on my knees and ankles because I tend to “pound” a little when I run.  I’d love to have more opportunity on asphalt or track, but I’m not going to run in the road when I can more safely run on a sidewalk and going round and round a track is just a half step up from treadmill hell.

Neutral:  dirt, trails (esp hardpack)

I don’t mind running on dirt or trails.  The cushioning of the surface is nice, but can be offset by the dirt and grit that can get into shoes and socks.  One of the parks I run through has a mulch walking trail that I run a portion of and I am forever trying to pick all the little splinters and giblets of wood out of my socks afterwards, even post-washing.

Dislike:  Gravel, sand

Gravel is especially hard to run on due to the random variations in the surface in combination with its potential to shift under you.  I always feel like I’m at risk of tweaking an ankle running on gravel and the larger the gravel size the worse it is.  Sand is tough because it doesn’t return any energy with your stride.  It takes so much more effort to run through sand, especially for a heavier runner like me who sinks a bit more into it. 

Hell No:  Treadmill

I run to get fresh air and clear my head.  Not getting anywhere near a treadmill.  Not to mention I’ve had problems with shin splints and my back when trying to run on one.

Injury potential:  Concrete, trails, gravel, sand (in no particular order)

Each has their own mode of increased risk.  I can see concrete raising the potential for impact-based injuries due to its unforgiving nature.  Trails I see as more of a tripping and falling injury risk.  Gravel and sand I can see increasing ankle and knee injury risk due to unexpected shifting of the surface, with sand getting a bonus for increased muscular injury risk due to the additional effort required to power through it and the muscular stabilization of the joints needed to counteract its shiftiness.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running surfaces... asphalt, concrete, track, treadmill, gravel, dirt, trails, sand, ect. Which one do you prefer? Which one do you dislike? Which do you wish you could do more of? Do you believe any of them have a higher chance of leading to a injury?



I think most of my paths are asphalt. Maybe some concrete thrown in here and there. A little bit of dirt and/or grass when there are people in my way and I have to go around them. Plus the occasional treadmill. I think my favorite is the asphalt, but I'm really not super picky about my surfaces.
I would probably be afraid to run on gravel, though, because for someone like me that's probably asking for an injury. I know some people can do it successfully ... but not me. I'm guessing sand would also be one of those things that could cause injury ... but everyone on TV runs on the beach, so it can't be that bad, right? Running on TV is totally reflective of actual real life running, right?


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes You can delete my race for this weekend.  Hubby registered to run that one, so I'm on kid watching duty.  Which is ok because there's no medal #runforbling

ATTQOTD: I don't think I've ran on enough different surfaces to have an opinion.  But for walking...I love walking on that squishy recycled tire material that is at playgrounds/parks and some tracks.  You know the kind I'm talking about?  Love that stuff.


----------



## FFigawi

ATTQOTD: my favorite surface is a soft trail, not because it's easy to run on (though that helps) but because it means I'm out in the woods away from everything for a while. For day to day running, I don't mind asphalt, can tolerate concrete, and really dislike bricks and cobbles.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:

I prefer asphalt or gravel. Even though it doesn't really seem like it, asphalt is much 'softer' than concrete. The downside is the crown of the road. I do a lot of my running on gravel roads (mostly dirt.) I like gravel/dirt because its a softer surface. Oddly enough, I like dodging the gravel; I feel like it keeps me light on my feet. I can actually feel myself start to land on a piece of gravel and change my footfall to avoid injury. You do have to pay attention though; not a time to take your eyes off the road.

I hate concrete but its not a problem since there are no sidewalks where I live.

I can't say it any better than this:


camaker said:


> Hell No: Treadmill
> 
> I run to get fresh air and clear my head. Not getting anywhere near a treadmill.


----------



## Chaitali

Let's see QOTD - I like asphalt best as well.  Running on concrete sidewalks for a prolonged time doesn't seem to agree with my knees after a while.  I don't mind dirt but the dirt paths I've found tend to have a lot of roots, debris, etc. so that makes it hard.  And crushed gravel is fine but there seems to be too many loose stones and I worry about turning an ankle or something.

Race summary - sadly, RnR DC did not go well for me.  It was my first DNF and I ended up pulling out around mile 9.  My knee started bothering me around the big him at mile 6 on the course and it just gradually got worse until around mile 9, I felt like I couldn't even bend it any more.  The race has a very generous time limit and I thought about just continuing to limp to the end but I have other races I'm signed up for (Star Wars Dark Side!) and I was worried that limping the last 4 miles would cause more damage.  This was my third time doing RnR DC, it's a local race for me, and I had only paid $50 so I decided to drop out at that point and take the safe route.  I went back to the hotel to take anti-inflammatories and ice.  It feels better now so hopefully no actual damage.  I'm planning to try a short run tomorrow to test it out.  I'm not sure why it happened.  It was super cold that day so I'm wondering if my muscles on that leg just tightened up too much and couldn't release easily after the hill?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: My only experiences are with the treadmill, concrete, and sandy/gravel country roads. Our town's track is actually even dirt (weird). I prefer running on the country roads (when it's dry) due to the scenery.


----------



## Anisum

my ATTQOTD just look at @camaker 's post on the matter because that pretty much sums up my feelings.


----------



## kywyldcat03

Chaitali said:


> Race summary - sadly, RnR DC did not go well for me.


I had a similar issue back in 2015.  I tried running on it and it just kept getting worse.  I ended up going to a couple doctors before finally going to an orthopedic doctor for an x-ray.  The x-ray came back fine and in my case, my kneecap was getting off track.  To help the issue, the doctor told me to lift my knees up as high as possible (within reason) while running which would reset my kneecap on each stride.  After doing that for a couple weeks, everything went back to normal and no knee pain since.  The doctor said that when we get tired during running, we sacrifice our form and if this continues you can end up with the same issue I had or worse.  I would say if you can, go to an orthopedic doctor if you have insurance that covers it and get them to help you out.  You may find that it is no issue at all and can go about your training.  Good luck and I hope you recover quickly!


----------



## Miranda

camaker said:


> All this talk of great sunglasses has brought up one of my great frustrations.  I can't seem to get a decent pair of prescription sunglasses that don't distort things and make me seasick.
> 
> Has anyone here had good luck getting prescription sunglasses with a really strong prescription?  I'm talking in the -6.75 diopter range.  Most sunglasses manufacturers don't even go up to that range.  The next thing I have to try is just a regular pair of flat front frames like my regular glasses, but I'd really prefer to get something larger with  a little curvature for better coverage.


I don't have any personal recommendations, nor do I know his actual prescription, but my SO gets the photosensitive lenses in his glasses nowadays instead of getting separate prescription lenses.  They are really good these days... I remember when my mom first had some back in like the 90's and the lenses had kind of a yellow tint to them even when they were not dark.  The ones that my SO has you would not know that they were those when they're indoors, they look just like regular lenses.


----------



## LSUlakes

kywyldcat03 said:


> ATTQOTD: I also prefer asphalt and since I mostly run at night during the week and early mornings on the weekends, the heat of the pavement is not as much of an issue.  I am a civil engineer, so I design roadways and sidewalks.  I always consider the runner when designing each as much as possible.  Running on an asphalt path is my favorite.  I have to be careful running on the road since it is a sloped surface.  Roadways typically slope at 2% down from the middle of the roadway to the roadway edge to accommodate drainage. This can put a strain on your knees and legs since one leg must travel further down than the other.  Both paths and roadways are sloped to allow for drainage so it is important to consider this when running and try to switch it up if possible.  For example, if you always run on the left side of the road facing oncoming traffic, your left leg must travel further down to contact the surface.  A paved path adjacent to a street slopes toward the street, so if you run on the left sidewalk on the same side as oncoming traffic, your right leg must travel further down to contact the surface.  I try to mix up sidewalk and road running during a run to even it out when I can.
> 
> My least favorite is concrete mostly because of the inconsistent settling of the concrete and ramps.  Sometimes these put a strain on my ankles and knees.  If you run at night, make sure there is ample street lighting (or have a headlamp/flashlight) so you can anticipate these inconsistencies.  Also, I know concrete is a more rigid surface especially in hot temperatures.  However, the cushion most shoes provide greatly exceeds the difference in density between the two.  If you ran barefoot, you might be able to tell.  My engineering and running experience tells me that the perceived difference is mental.  But running is 90 percent mental, so I would say try each and find your own preference.  In many cases, at least where I live in TN, you run on whichever is safest from traffic.
> 
> Gravel and sand seem to be too "giving" making it harder to run.  If I run on sand, I typically run along a beach as close to the water as possible where the sand is more of a solid surface.



Very informative post! That 2% slope has given me a lot of problems over the years. My neighborhood does not have sidewalks so I am always on the left side of the rode which over a long period of time has caused issues for me. I do use a TM from time to time to help with that reducing the stress. (I say that, but havent been running much, so lets say when I am running...) Anyway, thanks again for a excellent response to the QOTD. When you grow tired of solving TN road issues, South Louisiana will welcome you to solve the issues we have with our lovely soil. It doesnt help that the roads in the NOLA and surrounding areas are built on drained marsh that continues to settle. 



SarahDisney said:


> Running on TV is totally reflective of actual real life running, right?



I mean, thats at least what I think I look like while out for my run... effortlessly gliding down the road at 6 min/mi pace. Reality is looking like death. 



Chaitali said:


> Let's see QOTD - I like asphalt best as well.  Running on concrete sidewalks for a prolonged time doesn't seem to agree with my knees after a while.  I don't mind dirt but the dirt paths I've found tend to have a lot of roots, debris, etc. so that makes it hard.  And crushed gravel is fine but there seems to be too many loose stones and I worry about turning an ankle or something.
> 
> Race summary - sadly, RnR DC did not go well for me.  It was my first DNF and I ended up pulling out around mile 9.  My knee started bothering me around the big him at mile 6 on the course and it just gradually got worse until around mile 9, I felt like I couldn't even bend it any more.  The race has a very generous time limit and I thought about just continuing to limp to the end but I have other races I'm signed up for (Star Wars Dark Side!) and I was worried that limping the last 4 miles would cause more damage.  This was my third time doing RnR DC, it's a local race for me, and I had only paid $50 so I decided to drop out at that point and take the safe route.  I went back to the hotel to take anti-inflammatories and ice.  It feels better now so hopefully no actual damage.  I'm planning to try a short run tomorrow to test it out.  I'm not sure why it happened.  It was super cold that day so I'm wondering if my muscles on that leg just tightened up too much and couldn't release easily after the hill?



I'm sorry RNR did not go well. Hope your leg is ok and its nothing major. Let us know how the run goes. Good luck!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Asphalt, although if it's a road that has a slope, then I try to run further out into the travel lane and be extra watchful for traffic so I can get back over to the other side.  We have a lot of crappy roads in New England though that are more potholes and ruts and patches and aren't really sloped.  The busier roads tend to be sloped, though, so if it's too busy to be in the actual lane, I at least run up at the shoulder line.

I don't like concrete, it makes my back sore.  We also have a lot of cobblestones downtown, because this is a historic old city (we're going to have our 400th anniversary in 2023 ), and I don't like those either because the old original ones tend to be very uneven and at least in the winter, the newer ones get REALLY slick.  The new bricks are too smooth and too close together with no gap between them like the older ones and they immediately ice over if there's any kind of precipitation, and they are like a skating rink.

I don't run much on trails, although I do known from my cross country days that I am prone to tripping because I don't pick my feet up very far when I run.


----------



## kywyldcat03

LSUlakes said:


> Very informative post! That 2% slope has given me a lot of problems over the years. My neighborhood does not have sidewalks so I am always on the left side of the rode which over a long period of time has caused issues for me. I do use a TM from time to time to help with that reducing the stress. (I say that, but havent been running much, so lets say when I am running...) Anyway, thanks again for a excellent response to the QOTD. When you grow tired of solving TN road issues, South Louisiana will welcome you to solve the issues we have with our lovely soil. It doesnt help that the roads in the NOLA and surrounding areas are built on drained marsh that continues to settle.



No problem!  Glad I could lend my engineering background as it pertains to running.  Here in middle TN, we have a lot of bedrock so the issue is more with the construction methods and not the natural settling. The key is putting down a solid base before pouring the sidewalk.  I worked in VA Beach for 5 years and there they have very sandy/clay soil which results in a lot of settling.  I am guessing it is similar in NOLA since it is more alluvial soil which is not compacted properly.  If contractors would just properly compact the soil before pouring the concrete, then the settling issues would be minimized.  I enjoy working on those kinds of issues you have in NOLA and would love to work on projects there.  I just need to make the right connections with the DOT/Cities to find opportunities.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Based on where I live, asphalt is my only option as we do not have sidewalks. I realize now that the slope may be what is causing my right hip to feel tighter than my left considering the way I run. I will try to switch it up in future runs to see if that helps. The only other surfaces I have tried are gravel/dirt roads, grass and a running track. Of the three I prefer the track, but I live so far away from it that it is not really feasible.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Unpopular opinion alert: #treadmill4life #outdoorsisoverrated

I like it because it makes me feel like less of a bum while watching TV, allows me to control pace and incline, and tends to be easier on my joints.

I honestly have never understood the treadmill hate. And, oh boy, does everyone seem to hate the treadmill. I think it's the name; Magical Jamboree of Fun would be a better moniker.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running surfaces... asphalt, concrete, track, treadmill, gravel, dirt, trails, sand, ect. Which one do you prefer? Which one do you dislike? Which do you wish you could do more of? Do you believe any of them have a higher chance of leading to a injury?


First and foremost I like running outside better than inside. I just can't get as good of a rythym going inside on a treadmill. Now as for outside service I've never really run on dirt/gravel except for during the WDW marathon when we run on the warning track of champion stadium. So I'd have to say asphalt and concrete are my preferred surfaces. The only time I've ever run on sand was when doing speed and agility training for football.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: We have a 1/2 mile boardwalk that goes over some wetlands near my house that I love to run. I feel like the boards give me an extra spring in my step, I have to watch myself because suddenly my pace will be a minute faster. Plus it makes me feel like I am running at WDW   I loathe gravel! I run gravel roads at my parents house and I hate that I have to constantly watch my step. It also hurts the bottom of my feet.


----------



## Chaitali

kywyldcat03 said:


> I had a similar issue back in 2015.  I tried running on it and it just kept getting worse.  I ended up going to a couple doctors before finally going to an orthopedic doctor for an x-ray.  The x-ray came back fine and in my case, my kneecap was getting off track.  To help the issue, the doctor told me to lift my knees up as high as possible (within reason) while running which would reset my kneecap on each stride.  After doing that for a couple weeks, everything went back to normal and no knee pain since.  The doctor said that when we get tired during running, we sacrifice our form and if this continues you can end up with the same issue I had or worse.  I would say if you can, go to an orthopedic doctor if you have insurance that covers it and get them to help you out.  You may find that it is no issue at all and can go about your training.  Good luck and I hope you recover quickly!



Thanks!  It's good to hear from someone that had a similar issue.  I'll definitely try the knee thing.  And if it doesn't seem better by next week, I'll look into finding an orthopedic doctor.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Asphalt is best for me if I am running outside. I end up running on concrete most of the time when I am outside just for safety reasons though. Gravel is my least favorite. I feel like I have to be so much more careful running on it becasue it can be so uneven. 

@Barca33Runner, I am with you on not hating the treadmill! I like running outside when I can but it is more convenient most of the time for me to run on the treadmill. Being able to control my pace, having a tiny fan blowing cool air on me, and having the luxury of watching tv while I run are all nice perks.


----------



## PrincessV

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> Since we're talking about equipment--
> 
> Any suggestions for water bottle...holders?


I'm partial to a small, ergonomic handheld bottle - my current fave is an Amphipod 12oz insulated one. But I'm fortunate enough to live in an area with plenty of fountains from which to refill along my routes.



DVCFan1994 said:


> Last fall I gave the Relay 2.0 a try when I saw they added those pockets to the update and they're great too.  They're probably my new favorite, because I have the plain black and I can wear them out and they don't look as obvious as running wear as my others.  I have a second pair of those in a cart right now


+1 for the Relay 2.0! I wasn't willing to wait for them to restock petite sizes, so I got the regular length and wound up with a great pair of full tights, lol!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running surfaces... asphalt, concrete, track, treadmill, gravel, dirt, trails, sand, ect. Which one do you prefer? Which one do you dislike? Which do you wish you could do more of? Do you believe any of them have a higher chance of leading to a injury?


ATTQOTD: My true preference is for knotty, rooty, dry, gently up and down dirt single-track trail surrounded by forest. Sadly, I don't have any of those where I live and I don't get to visit the NC mountains as often as I'd like. 
I do have a decent assortment of dirt/sand/gravel/crushed shell trails nearby, and those plus their accompanying boardwalks (it's all wetlands here), are my favorite local surfaces. I have no particular feelings about asphalt, outside of the fact that it throws off way too much freaking heat in summer. I run a LOT of concrete sidewalks in my life and yep, it's pretty unforgiving. I try to intermittently get off the concrete and into the grass or road, just to shake things up. Oh, and I love running "cross country" on the golf course behind my house! Asphalt cart paths, not-too-soft grass, lots of mounds for up and down hill training - plus I get to visit the flock of Canada geese and the gators in the water hazards that live there!


----------



## Dave Rolen

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running surfaces... asphalt, concrete, track, treadmill, gravel, dirt, trails, sand, ect. Which one do you prefer? Which one do you dislike? Which do you wish you could do more of? Do you believe any of them have a higher chance of leading to a injury?



ATTQOTD: Asphalt, black tops, or prettymuch any other hard surface.

Dislike: Squishy track surface. Just. No.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Barca33Runner I only run to BE OUTSIDE! LOL!!! I am struggling to get my runs in with the crazy winter we've been having, I am desperate for the spring! I wish I even remotely liked the treadmill.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running surfaces... asphalt, concrete, track, treadmill, gravel, dirt, trails, sand, ect. Which one do you prefer? Which one do you dislike? Which do you wish you could do more of? Do you believe any of them have a higher chance of leading to a injury?



I like running the actual boardwalk surface in the WDW marathon the best, but don't get to do that too often.  Track is a nice surface, but too repetitive at 4 laps/mile.  I do most of my running on asphalt and try to limit myself to concrete to only once/week with some friends I run with on Saturdays.  I wish I could easily run a variety of surfaces.  Sand seems the most difficult.


----------



## Slogger

SarahDisney said:


> . I'm guessing sand would also be one of those things that could cause injury ... but everyone on TV runs on the beach, so it can't be that bad, right? Running on TV is totally reflective of actual real life running, right?




I think the reason no one gets hurt running on the beach in TV and movies is because they are doing it in s-l-o-w  m-o-t-I-o-n!!!!!


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Asphalt for sure, but I end up on sidewalks most of the time due to safety. There is a weird trail in a nearby park that's made of dirt and wood chips that I've tried a few times, but it's just too squishy for me. 

I am signed up for my first trail runs this summer, though. There's a series through a local running store that's a 5K, 10K, 15K and Half, each a month apart and progressively more challenging trails. It'll be a great introduction!


----------



## WhereInFlorida

cburnett11 said:


> I like running the actual boardwalk surface in the WDW marathon the best, but don't get to do that too often.  Track is a nice surface, but too repetitive at 4 laps/mile.  I do most of my running on asphalt and try to limit myself to concrete to only once/week with some friends I run with on Saturdays.  I wish I could easily run a variety of surfaces.  Sand seems the most difficult.



Was worried about the wet boards on the Boardwalk this past year being slippery so took it careful through there when running.  

Sand beaches here are hard packed (sections are open to car traffic) so makes for a great run with the ocean, waves, and breeze.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running surfaces... asphalt, concrete, track, treadmill, gravel, dirt, trails, sand, ect. Which one do you prefer? Which one do you dislike? Which do you wish you could do more of? Do you believe any of them have a higher chance of leading to a injury?


For 90% of my mileage I prefer trails, because I love nature and trail running develops every lower body muscle group. For my speed work I prefer any hard, flat surface. Better traction and no roots or rocks to trip you up when your are going at puke speed.


----------



## Sailormoon2

The Expert said:


> I am signed up for my first trail runs this summer, though. There's a series through a local running store that's a 5K, 10K, 15K and Half, each a month apart and progressively more challenging trails. It'll be a great introduction!


That sounds really cool! I too am doing my first trail runs this year; a half and a 50K.


----------



## BikeFan

FFigawi said:


> ATTQOTD: my favorite surface is a soft trail, not because it's easy to run on (though that helps) but because it means I'm out in the woods away from everything for a while. For day to day running, I don't mind asphalt, can tolerate concrete, and really dislike bricks and cobbles.



 to this.  Nothing beats running through a quiet woods, away from cars, traffic, and other noises.  I don't care about the surface of the path, but the context definitely matters.  Running in the woods is tops!


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What type of activities do you do for cross training?.





CheapRunnerMike said:


> Swimming and biking!  Triathlon means you're always cross training



This says it all for me


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD - For road running I do prefer asphalt, especially when nice and smooth. Off road, I don't care for gravel, it seems like a reasonable percentage of energy is lost with the foot slipping backwards through the gravel rather than propel forwards. LOVE train running but it is terrible for average pace, especially where I live the trails are also very hilly.


----------



## The Expert

Sailormoon2 said:


> That sounds really cool! I too am doing my first trail runs this year; a half and a 50K.



Wow 50K! That's awesome. If you're curious, this is the series: pctrailseries.com.


----------



## SunDial

sourire said:


> ATTQOTD: Trying to get into a routine of at least one yoga class and one swim a week. Lately, on bad weather days, I have been hopping on the bike at the gym and then trying to do a short run on the treadmill after biking...boy has that taken some getting used to!  You triathletes are very inspiring! (I also just finished reading Chrissie Wellington's memoir, _A Life Without Limits_.) I am thinking of signing up for a sprint triathlon in the future (have been looking for one where the swim is in a pool - the open water sounds scary to the beginner over here). I don't own a bike as of yet, so I'm appreciating all of the discussions about bikes as well.



You will enjoy the Sprint.   Don't worry about the bike.  Anyone will do for your first.  I did my first one on about a 15 year old rusted mountain bike.  Was slow as molasses but had a great time doing it and found the finish line.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running surfaces... asphalt, concrete, track, treadmill, gravel, dirt, trails, sand, ect. Which one do you prefer? Which one do you dislike? Which do you wish you could do more of? Do you believe any of them have a higher chance of leading to a injury?



I've never run on a track or trail.  Trail running sounds fun, but I'm too afraid of tripping and/or stepping in a hole.  I'm accident prone enough on level ground!  I really don't like treadmills, but it's handy when you have weather or time constraints.  Sand is HARD.  It seems like you're running much farther than you are!  I guess I would choose concrete, since it's level, but I bet I would prefer a track if I had access.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  What I have access to is very different to what I prefer.  I love a local rail trail, but I can really only use it at most 5-6 months a year.  The rest of the year it is snow covered or too muddy to be usable.  In the spring and fall my daughter does field hockey, and its held at a city football stadium that has a springy (rubber?) track around the field. I love that!  Fastest mile ever was run there. I haven't found a surface I dislike - except maybe the treadmill, but with 5-6 foot snow banks narrowing the roads, it is a necessary evil right now.  But, day to day, the plain old asphalt road is where I run.  Its hard, full of potholes and narrow in places, annoyingly cambered but it's what I've got.  And in the end, its the same surface most of my races are run on, so its probably best that is where I train


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I am a trail runner at heart, so I have to go with the trails over any type of surface.  But for me it is more about getting to spend time in the woods, really focus on the run and my surrounding and let go of everything else.  I also really like the trail running community, similar to this thread, people just seem to be happy that you are out there running. 

This past fall I was doing a long trail run and really hurting.  It was a loop trail and I was about halfway and feeling a bit down with the harder sections ahead of me still.  Then this group of runners comes flying at me.  My first thought was get out of their way, they are moving.  They looked like serious runners.  As they got near me the one in the front slowed asked my name and how far I was going.  He gave me a heads up about the trail ahead and wished me a good run.  He then put his hand up to high-five and then each of the guys behind him high fives me as they ran past me and the last one yelled back at me to "go and get it".  So that is what I did.  I am sure it was at half the pace they were going but I felt charged up and proud to be another runner on the trail.  I high fived every runner I passed for the final 10ish miles.  On a completely separate note - I find that the trails are much more kind to my body, much less pounding, I slow down and use better form and candance.


----------



## Wendy98

baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: Asphalt is best for me if I am running outside. I end up running on concrete most of the time when I am outside just for safety reasons though. Gravel is my least favorite. I feel like I have to be so much more careful running on it becasue it can be so uneven.
> 
> @Barca33Runner, I am with you on not hating the treadmill! I like running outside when I can but it is more convenient most of the time for me to run on the treadmill. Being able to control my pace, having a tiny fan blowing cool air on me, and having the luxury of watching tv while I run are all nice perks.


Maybe we could started a secret lover of treadmills club?  I love the treadmill and credit it for helping me get faster.  Love the control over speed and incline and easy place for my water bottle.

I will always prefer outside but hate running in crap weather (like now, when we haven't seen the temp get above 28 for 5 days).  I guess asphalt is my surface of choice.  I haven't really tried trail running so I may be missing out.

In my ideal world, all the sidewalks in the world would be the same surface of a track.  I LOVE track running, but the running in circles drives me bonkers.  It feels so gentle on my joints and it is so flat.


----------



## Wendy98

BikeFan said:


> to this.  Nothing beats running through a quiet woods, away from cars, traffic, and other noises.  I don't care about the surface of the path, but the context definitely matters.  Running in the woods is tops!


My pace group runs in busy commercial areas.  There are lots of cars and we are constantly waiting at crosswalks.  I HATE that and much prefer my park runs.


----------



## bananabean

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> Since we're talking about equipment--
> 
> Any suggestions for water bottle...holders? Not sure exactly how to ask about the piece of equipment.  I'm training for a half marathon and going to finally be doing some pretty long runs. So far on my training runs for my 5k and 10k, I've been able to drink enough water beforehand to not be thirsty on a run. I'm assuming when my runs get longer, I'm going to want to carry something (for both safety, and comfort).
> Now I'm a person who gets beyond annoyed by an armband with my cellphone in it, so I'm super nervous about figuring out a good water bottle carrying system. (I currently run with my phone in my hand )
> 
> Also suggestions for compression sleeve (calves) brands? I just started to use compression sleeves for both running and recovery (I know this isn't much science behind their help while running, but they work for me, so I'll take it) and I have two pairs of Zensah's. The running store was wicked busy when I went so I wasn't able to get help, so I just measured my calves and picked two that were in my size. Curious what everyone has and wears...



I'm the same way re: equipment - I don't like armbands or anything that goes around my waist (spitbeld, flipbelt, etc).  For longer runs, I run with a Nathan SpeedDraw Flask.  If you're already holding your phone (which I do as well), it's not that much different.  You can just put the phone in the pocket and it's easy to access.  I'm the same way re: equipment - I don't like armbands or anything that goes around my waist (spitbeld, flipbelt, etc).

This is the one I have: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N1UOO47/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&th=1

For compression calf sleeves, I wear 2XU, but that's probably just because they were the first ones I tried on.  Lol!  I wait for them to go on sale on Amazon and pick them up for around $15.


----------



## Wendy98

Non-running question:  Anyone a DVC owner?  We are very close to taking that step.  I stalk resale boards constantly.


----------



## FFigawi

Look! It's not only triathletes who go while on the move. Cyclists and runners do too.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/cy...e/news-story/37ca750403197ec40c05aa2994ca45cb


----------



## PCFriar80

Wendy98 said:


> Non-running question:  Anyone a DVC owner?  We are very close to taking that step.  I stalk resale boards constantly.


We own at BCVs.  We love the location, access to Epcot and HS.  Great running routes, either around Crescent Lake, up the canal to HS or out on the sidewalk around the Epcot resorts.  Fire away with any questions you have, BCV specific or DVC in general!


----------



## doctorintheTARDIS

I always come to you guys with my running related questions 

Running in the road.... any etiquette necessary? Anyone advise against it? 

I live just outside Philly and we got a ton of ice...so our sidewalks aren't exactly in prime running condition... but I'm so anti-treadmill... I'm at a lost at how to keep my half marathon training schedule intact. 

I have a headlamp and a flashing belt. Might wear the flashing belt even in the daylight if running in the road...


----------



## FFigawi

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> I always come to you guys with my running related questions
> 
> Running in the road.... any etiquette necessary? Anyone advise against it?



Run against traffic. Don't wear headphones so you're better in tune with your surroundings, especially if the roads are snowy or icy.


----------



## LSUlakes

Since I am struggling with a QOTD and have a ton of work to get done today, I am going to cheat and use @doctorintheTARDIS question below as todays *QOTD:* The underlined part will be our main focus.



doctorintheTARDIS said:


> I always come to you guys with my running related questions
> 
> Running in the road.... any etiquette necessary? Anyone advise against it?
> 
> I live just outside Philly and we got a ton of ice...so our sidewalks aren't exactly in prime running condition... but I'm so anti-treadmill... I'm at a lost at how to keep my half marathon training schedule intact.
> 
> I have a headlamp and a flashing belt. Might wear the flashing belt even in the daylight if running in the road...



ATTQOTD: Run against traffic is probably the most important thing here. This way you can keep a eye on the cars and have a better chance of avoiding being hit. Like @FFigawi suggest, I also recommend leaving the headphones at home for the same reasons he mentioned. I always run on the road or TM. Our city is not the most pedestrian friendly so sidewalks are not everywhere. When out on the road I keep an eye out for cars and if I need to bail due to a car not paying attention I try to make sure that I have a easy way of getting out of the way. I fall in a ditch will always be less painful than being struck by a vehicle going 25 MPH or more.


----------



## DVCFan1994

@Wendy98, another DVC owner here.  We go all the way back to 1994 when it was just Old Key West and points were $54/point   Back then I was not an owner, but I my mom put me on the membership as a full owner about 10 years ago when my parents were doing some estate planning.  At the point I had also been the one to do the planning for our family trips, which are generally 10-16 people depending on the year.  We have points at OKW, BWV and Vero Beach, but stay at BLT, BCV often as well.  Happy to help with any questions.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD: Running in the road is my only option here in rural CT.  No sidewalks to be found.  As the other's note, run against traffic, don't assume oncoming traffic sees you, don't assume cars will stop at stop signs, and no headphones.  It becomes more of a defensive style of running but in the long run [pun intended] it's the safe way to go.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD: another supporter of the running against traffic when safe to do so.    I live in a small town and frequently run on back roads so it's easy to keep an eye on cars that are headed my way in either direction.   I assume that the driver may not see me due to distractions from phone, other cars, sunlight, darkness, etc. and always prepared to bail and get out of the way.   If it looks iffy, I don't hesitate to run in the grass or do a quick jog up a driveway if needed. 

Make yourself as visible as possible all hours of the day.   A lone runner is hard to see from the windshield of a car moving 20 mph and FASTER.


----------



## Miranda

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> I always come to you guys with my running related questions
> 
> Running in the road.... any etiquette necessary? Anyone advise against it?
> 
> I live just outside Philly and we got a ton of ice...so our sidewalks aren't exactly in prime running condition... but I'm so anti-treadmill... I'm at a lost at how to keep my half marathon training schedule intact.
> 
> I have a headlamp and a flashing belt. Might wear the flashing belt even in the daylight if running in the road...


Run against traffic, in the road if you have to, and be prepared to jump into the snow bank if necessary.   And yes no headphones.

Personally, I don't think the blinky lights help a lot in the daylight if it's sunny.  I mean, it surely can't HURT, but I seem to see bright colored clothing better on other people when I see them running in the sun in the winter.   I have some neon yellow and neon pink half zips that I use when I'm day-running in the winter.

We had to run in the road last night, too, I live in NH and most of our sidewalks are not even plowed one bit yet from the blizzard even though we were running around in the downtown area.  I think immediately after the storm, it's basically whoever took it upon themselves to clear the sidewalk in front of their house, and it was not that many.  It takes the guys with the little bobcat sidewalk plow vehicles a while to make it around to all the city sidewalks.


----------



## surfde22

*ATTQOTD*: I very often run on the road, many with no real shoulders and speed limits in excess of 45mph.  I always run against traffic, for the reasons @LSUlakes provides.  I also try to wave to drivers that move over and give me room to run.  I do run with my headphones, but keep the volume low or put it in only one ear.  If it's dark I wear a headlamp and Nox Tracer360 for visibility.  

I also tend to give a not so nice gesture to drivers who hug the shoulder for no reason, but that's probably the antithesis of etiquette.


----------



## preciouspups

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running surfaces... asphalt, concrete, track, treadmill, gravel, dirt, trails, sand, ect. Which one do you prefer? Which one do you dislike? Which do you wish you could do more of? Do you believe any of them have a higher chance of leading to a injury?



I will take asphalt, treadmill and a sandy track.  Every injury I have ever had has been from concrete sidewalks.  Hate them!  Gravel always gets in my socks and hurts like a mofo.  Sand gets in too, but it isn't as rough on the feet.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Echoing what others have said: run against traffic, don't use headphones, don't assume drivers will see you, wear bright colors, etc.  

I HATE running in the street and will only do it if I think the sidewalks are too icy/dangerous...but I'd pick a treadmill over the street.  I've gotten yelled at and flipped off by people...not cool.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: As I mentioned yesterday, I run on country roads, so I don't always have the best road etiquette- I run on the side of the road with the least amount of sand or the side that is the most even/compacted. I, of course, stay vigilant and keep my music low.... 

Speaking of music...

Two of my very favorite things, NPR and Disney, met this morning in cool piece about composing Disney movie scores. 
http://www.npr.org/2017/03/16/52029...his-disney-tunes-i-prefer-them-to-be-hum-able


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I mostly agree with what others have said.  I run in an area that very quickly goes from the outskirts of a major New England city to a suburban town center to rural.  There is only one section of sidewalk and its less than half of a mile.   I run against traffic, and assume no one sees me or does but won't stop for me to cross an intersection or move over in an narrow section of road.  But I do wear headphones, at a low volume.  I have ones that let in ambient noise, so I am comfortable running with them.  My new ones had multiple earpieces and the ones the came on them to start did not let in enough noise.  I had to run with just one, but then I remembered the others that were supplied and one of those let me hear things easily.


----------



## Miranda

I do wear headphones when running in the road as well usually, just not when there is a lot of snow and ice.


----------



## roxymama

I prefer to run in the street when inside the residential part of my neighborhood because it has less/slower traffic and I can hop up onto the sidewalk if I feel like it's getting too traffic-y or if I think someone isn't seeing me.  
On the bigger streets I only run on the sidewalks.  People parellel park along the big roads and drive crazy fast...there's no room for me.  I do keep my volume lower than on the treadmill and run against traffic.
Luckily I'm in a pretty urban area that sees people running and walking at all hours all the time.


----------



## The Expert

Wendy98 said:


> Non-running question:  Anyone a DVC owner?  We are very close to taking that step.  I stalk resale boards constantly.



Yep! We bought in at the very end of 2001 and wish we'd done it sooner. We have bought and sold contracts over the years, but currently own at Boardwalk, Bay Lake Towers and AK Villas. We've always gotten what we want at the 11 month window, and can usually get something we're good with at 7 months at other resorts (with the usual caveats). It's just  me and my husband, no kids, but we mix it up and sometimes take all the nieces and nephews and grandparents on one big trip, or invite my parents over from the west coast of Florida for a few days. The flexibility of the points is great, because we can change up the size or location of rooms or dates of our travel. We can bank/borrow points to get a bunch to do a big grand villa or a couple of two bedrooms one year for everyone, or just a one bedroom for the two of us during Food & Wine, etc. We were staying in mods and deluxe resorts anyway, so it's easily paid for itself many times over.


----------



## Jules76126

Wendy98 said:


> Non-running question:  Anyone a DVC owner?  We are very close to taking that step.  I stalk resale boards constantly.



We have a family DVC that my grandmother purchased many years ago after our first Disney trip. She wanted us to have a family vacation place for many years to come. Although not the memeber, I do plan most of the vacations because I love to plan. We have points at OKW, BCV, SSR, and BWI.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use for your running fuel? How do you fuel... frequency; water before, during or after; wing it or plan on time or miles? What about during a race?
> 
> Before long runs I will eat a banana about a hour or more before I start my run. During a run I will use GU, Salty Watermelon to be exact. I will drink water with/after taking the GU. For training runs I will go by time on how often I fuel, but for a race I will go with a distance. For races up to 10k I will only have a little something before the run. For a 10 mile race I will have 1 GU, for a half marathon I will use 2 (1 at the start and one around the 10k mark) and for a marathon I will go with no more than 4.




I have not tried the salty watermelon yet.  I do have a couple of packs.   I mostly go with chocolate.  Kinda is like frosting and works for me.  I did try Gu Lemonade during princess weekend and liked that one too.   

Training run under an hour I take nothing.    Now for biking is where i will start experimenting with stuff that will get me thru the half ironman.


----------



## pixarmom

@CheapRunnerMike (and other fellow triathletes!)  At the risk of sounding overly dramatic, I must update regarding my Betty Designs tri top and shorts.  They just arrived yesterday and wow - amazing all around!  Fit, fabric, pattern (so fun!!) all perfect, and just completely incredible overall.  How is this fabric so light, yet compressive, but also comfortable?  I am going to save so much time in transition and on the course!!!!  So many other great Betty items - I'd love to buy more - but seems like early commitment is key because her stuff sells quickly!  

Still considering the olympic distance this summer (I'm probably the only person who is hesitant based on the length of the bike course - not sure I can fit in that much bike training.)


----------



## SarahDisney

Amendment to yesterday's ATTQOTD: New least favorite surface - snow/ice. You know, that really hard snow/ice that you can walk on without making footprints or sinking into the snow ... until you do. (I'm fine, the snow didn't even get in my shoes, it was just annoying).

Today's ATTQOTD: Mostly I have the same advice as everyone else, but I figured I'd repeat it all anyway. 
Always always always run against the flow of traffic*. Always be on the lookout for cars. Stay as close to the edge as you can (within reason ... doesn't need to be right at the edge if that's still snow covered and/or too sloped). If there's a car coming and you don't think it will be able to safely pass you, go find a place to wait for it to pass. Always let cars have the right of way, unless they've already indicated that they're letting you have the right of way.
I do wear headphones, but my music is always at the lowest volume. Sometimes the traffic is louder than my music, and as much as I hate it, I know that's the safest way to run.
*I sometimes run with the flow of traffic, but only for a block or two and only on a very wide road where there will always be space between me and the cars.


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD: *I'll concur with what everybody says about running on the opposite side of the road with one exception - blind hills or curves.  When I am cresting a hilly road, which is also usually narrower than the rest of the road, I always cross to the "run with traffic" side.  Once I am over the hill, I head back over to the "against traffic" side.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: On my weekday runs I run after work on our roads out here. There is low traffic (until the weather gets warm as our road dead ends at a lake/river inlet where they let people off to tube down the river, then it is crazy busy!) I run against traffic and it is a very long, straight road so I have lots of time to see vehicles coming. For my long run on the weekend we go out to the state park. Very little traffic and the little there is goes pretty slow. It is a known area for runners and bikers (they rent bikes at the lodge) so people are pretty vigilant about getting giving pedestrians a wide berth. I live in a very rural area where there are zero sidewalk anywhere. I would never run near my house for that reason. People drive very fast out there and there is no shoulder to jump into.


----------



## Mickey Momma

So training question...

I typically only do a spring half and a fall half, with the WDW marathon mixed in in 2014 and 2016.  (Most of my 5Ks have been signed up for on a whim.) My spring half is in about two weeks and my training for my fall halves in September (Appalachian Triple Challenge) won't start until the middle of May.  Then I will transition right into Dopey training.  Anyhow, I have about six weeks coming up where I will technically not be "in training" and am not sure how to approach it.  There are a smattering of 5K options during those six weeks.  There is also a May half for which I could sign up.

So, keeping in mind that I am trying to speed up this year, but want to stay injury free, which option should I choose:

 train for May 21st half
 sign up for a bunch of 5Ks and focus on speed for six weeks (which I will have to research a bit); use my extra time for more cross-training
 don't train for anything; run easy 3-4 times a week including a 10 mile long run; use my extra time for more cross-training
Thoughts?


----------



## michigandergirl

PCFriar80 said:


> We own at BCVs.  We love the location, access to Epcot and HS.  Great running routes, either around Crescent Lake, up the canal to HS or out on the sidewalk around the Epcot resorts.  Fire away with any questions you have, BCV specific or DVC in general!



I'll be at Disney in a couple of weeks staying at the Boardwalk. I need a 4 or 5 mile running route, any specific route recommendations? Do you know how far it is around the lake?


----------



## FFigawi

pixarmom said:


> @CheapRunnerMike (and other fellow triathletes!)  At the risk of sounding overly dramatic, I must update regarding my Betty Designs tri top and shorts.  They just arrived yesterday and wow - amazing all around!  Fit, fabric, pattern (so fun!!) all perfect, and just completely incredible overall.  How is this fabric so light, yet compressive, but also comfortable?  I am going to save so much time in transition and on the course!!!!  So many other great Betty items - I'd love to buy more - but seems like early commitment is key because her stuff sells quickly!



Feeling comfortable in your tri gear is as important as your training. It's one less thing to worry about on race day. 



michigandergirl said:


> I'll be at Disney in a couple of weeks staying at the Boardwalk. I need a 4 or 5 mile running route, any specific route recommendations? Do you know how far it is around the lake?



I don't know the exact distance, but based on my memory of my resort half back in January, it's roughly 3/4 mile to DHS and maybe a mile around the lake? Try looking at the 10k course map. That'll show the distance quite accurately.


----------



## PCFriar80

michigandergirl said:


> I'll be at Disney in a couple of weeks staying at the Boardwalk. I need a 4 or 5 mile running route, any specific route recommendations? Do you know how far it is around the lake?


It's .8 miles around Crescent Lake.   5 or 6 laps can be tedious, so you can head up the canal to HS which will add about 1.5 miles RT or you can go out the front gate of the BW and head right on the sidewalk and follow that over the canal past the S&D and then to either the Yacht Club or Beach Club entrance and then pick up the Crescent Lake loop from there.  The outside portion is about 1.5 miles.  I usually do that and then 3 loops around Crescent Lake for a 4.1 run.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Ditto to what everyone else said! I have only recently started running without headphones and feel much more comfortable with passing cars. We have no sidewalk where I live, so my only option is to go off-road, but the silence gives me a lot more time to prepare and get out of the way. 

On another note, I just booked my hotel for the Marathon in January and bought my registration for the Princess half next year. Goodbye money!!!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Since I am struggling with a QOTD and have a ton of work to get done today, I am going to cheat and use @doctorintheTARDIS question below as todays *QOTD:* The underlined part will be our main focus.
> 
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD: Run against traffic is probably the most important thing here. This way you can keep a eye on the cars and have a better chance of avoiding being hit. Like @FFigawi suggest, I also recommend leaving the headphones at home for the same reasons he mentioned. I always run on the road or TM. Our city is not the most pedestrian friendly so sidewalks are not everywhere. When out on the road I keep an eye out for cars and if I need to bail due to a car not paying attention I try to make sure that I have a easy way of getting out of the way. I fall in a ditch will always be less painful than being struck by a vehicle going 25 MPH or more.


Well I always try to run on a sidewalk or close to the curb against traffic. I don't like to run on busy roads if I don't have to. I always run during the day to, I don't want/like to run at night.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: I always try to run facing oncoming traffic.  When I do run in the road it is usually in a group and we call out to each other when a car is coming and run single file.  When alone, I rarely ever run in the road.  Just remember that even if you are on a sidewalk, a car can still hit you if they get past the curb so please be aware of traffic regardless of where you run.


----------



## pixarmom

FFigawi said:


> Feeling comfortable in your tri gear is as important as your training. It's one less thing to worry about on race day.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the exact distance, but based on my memory of my resort half back in January, it's roughly 3/4 mile to DHS and maybe a mile around the lake? Try looking at the 10k course map. That'll show the distance quite accurately.



A couple years ago before my first tri, I tried on lots of different gear and sort of settled on pieces that were relatively inexpensive (and some were double-duty running gear.)  I thought I was comfortable in them . . . until this new stuff arrived!  I also resisted the matching pieces because I am still new to the sport and felt like wearing an ensemble required a higher level of skill!    Glad I didn't wait any longer!


----------



## Nole95

When there is a sidewalk along the road I tend to run on it.  However, there are times when a sidewalk does not exists.  I always run against the flow when on the road.  I also run in the dark a lot, so I do whatever I can to make myself seen.  I have reflective gear and a headlamp.  As soon as I see car lights coming I make sure that headlamp gets noticed.  Luckily if there is ever any question someone does not see me, there is plenty of room to pull over somewhere safe.  This morning I did just that.  I could see a school bus coming with four cars behind it.  I decided it was just safer to pull over for 30 seconds than to take a chance that all those vehicles would see me.


----------



## Dis5150

I am contemplating getting rid of my treadmill! It takes up so much room in my bedroom now that we have upgraded to a king size bed. My bedroom is the only room in the house it could possibly fit in. It's an older model I bought off a facebook group when I started running in 2015 and I am pretty sure it isn't accurate. Last Saturday my long run on my schedule was 8 miles at a 16:30 pace. I told my coach I can't run that slow and he told me to walk it then. But when I set the pace to a 16:30 mile I could barely keep up with the belt walking it! Comparatively, my Tuesday run outside I was supposed to do 1 mile warm up at the same pace and I walked it and ended up with a 14:30 mile! I didn't know they could get so far off! Plus I can't get parts for the thing and part of it is held together with hot pink duck tape, lol. I am just worried that I will regret getting rid of it, especially when the weather gets hot/humid. Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## Jules76126

I always run facing oncoming traffic. I alternate between sidewalks and the road. We have some busy roads near our house so I use the sidewalk there, but will run in the road whenever I am running through the neighborhood. In the summer, I run in Maine a lot and the traffic is insane and a lot of people don't pay attention so I feel safer on the sidewalk. I don't love running on sidewalks as they tend to be less even than the road, but will for safety reasons.


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis5150 said:


> I am contemplating getting rid of my treadmill! It takes up so much room in my bedroom now that we have upgraded to a king size bed. My bedroom is the only room in the house it could possibly fit in. It's an older model I bought off a facebook group when I started running in 2015 and I am pretty sure it isn't accurate. Last Saturday my long run on my schedule was 8 miles at a 16:30 pace. I told my coach I can't run that slow and he told me to walk it then. But when I set the pace to a 16:30 mile I could barely keep up with the belt walking it! Comparatively, my Tuesday run outside I was supposed to do 1 mile warm up at the same pace and I walked it and ended up with a 14:30 mile! I didn't know they could get so far off! Plus I can't get parts for the thing and part of it is held together with hot pink duck tape, lol. I am just worried that I will regret getting rid of it, especially when the weather gets hot/humid. Decisions, decisions!!



Do you have access to a local fitness center?  That's where I do my treadmill work on the days where mother nature isn't cooperating with my running plans.  It also allows me to cross train on machines that I would never think of buying for the house.  I wish I could say the same for the snowblower and lawnmower!


----------



## Slogger

Ariel484 said:


> I HATE running in the street and will only do it if I think the sidewalks are too icy/dangerous...but I'd pick a treadmill over the street.  I've gotten yelled at and flipped off by people...not cool.




That stinks.....not sure why some drivers are so inconsiderate.   You would think it would be the other way around with runners yelling or giving attitude to drivers that are rude.


----------



## Slogger

Mickey Momma said:


> *ATTQOTD: *I'll concur with what everybody says about running on the opposite side of the road with one exception - blind hills or curves.  When I am cresting a hilly road, which is also usually narrower than the rest of the road, I always cross to the "run with traffic" side.  Once I am over the hill, I head back over to the "against traffic" side.



Good point @Mickey Momma......I have a couple of those blind hills WITH curves (and no shoulders) and always nervous about what is coming the other way.
I usually sprint that section to get it over with quickly.


----------



## Dis5150

PCFriar80 said:


> Do you have access to a local fitness center?  That's where I do my treadmill work on the days where mother nature isn't cooperating with my running plans.  It also allows me to cross train on machines that I would never think of buying for the house.  I wish I could say the same for the snowblower and lawnmower!



Yes! And I totally forgot about that! We have a Wellness Center here at work that I can come in and use any time I want (I have a key for off hours). It's just like a mini fitness center with treadmills, elipticals, bikes, weights, etc. Thank you for reminding me, lol!  Treadmill is definitely history now!


----------



## JulieODC

I almost exclusively run in sidewalks or bike trails if I can - or in neighborhoods with almost no car traffic or streets with very wide edges. I don't like to take my chances with distracted drivers if I can avoid it


----------



## LSUlakes

Mickey Momma said:


> So training question...
> 
> I typically only do a spring half and a fall half, with the WDW marathon mixed in in 2014 and 2016.  (Most of my 5Ks have been signed up for on a whim.) My spring half is in about two weeks and my training for my fall halves in September (Appalachian Triple Challenge) won't start until the middle of May.  Then I will transition right into Dopey training.  Anyhow, I have about six weeks coming up where I will technically not be "in training" and am not sure how to approach it.  There are a smattering of 5K options during those six weeks.  There is also a May half for which I could sign up.
> 
> So, keeping in mind that I am trying to speed up this year, but want to stay injury free, which option should I choose:
> 
> train for May 21st half
> sign up for a bunch of 5Ks and focus on speed for six weeks (which I will have to research a bit); use my extra time for more cross-training
> don't train for anything; run easy 3-4 times a week including a 10 mile long run; use my extra time for more cross-training
> Thoughts?



I would suggest at a minimum to keep up your weekly mileage that you are at now. In theory, after your half you will need a little recovery time and then can get back into similar distances you are already doing. Keeping the same mileage and then adding speed work to those distances will help you the speed portion. For example lets say you average 25 MPW running 5 days a week. Long run of 8, then the other 4 runs something like 4Mi + 5Mi + 3Mi + 5Mi. You could potentially use any one of those midweek runs for speed work. If you already have speed work included you could add another. One session doing 400 or 800 meter repeats, and the other doing tempo runs. 
Another school of thought is that increasing distance will naturally help you achieve becoming a faster runner. However this thought process may do more for someone who is running 35-40 MPW to move up to 50+ MPW, more so than someone at 20-30 MPW moving up to 40+ MPW. Not 100% sure on that one though. 

One person who understands this really well and could probably give you a much more scientific approach to this is @DopeyBadger .


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> I am contemplating getting rid of my treadmill! It takes up so much room in my bedroom now that we have upgraded to a king size bed. My bedroom is the only room in the house it could possibly fit in. It's an older model I bought off a facebook group when I started running in 2015 and I am pretty sure it isn't accurate. Last Saturday my long run on my schedule was 8 miles at a 16:30 pace. I told my coach I can't run that slow and he told me to walk it then. But when I set the pace to a 16:30 mile I could barely keep up with the belt walking it! Comparatively, my Tuesday run outside I was supposed to do 1 mile warm up at the same pace and I walked it and ended up with a 14:30 mile! I didn't know they could get so far off! Plus I can't get parts for the thing and part of it is held together with hot pink duck tape, lol. I am just worried that I will regret getting rid of it, especially when the weather gets hot/humid. Decisions, decisions!!



If you feel your treadmill is inaccurate you could test it fairly easily.  Try this method (link).



Mickey Momma said:


> So training question...
> 
> I typically only do a spring half and a fall half, with the WDW marathon mixed in in 2014 and 2016.  (Most of my 5Ks have been signed up for on a whim.) My spring half is in about two weeks and my training for my fall halves in September (Appalachian Triple Challenge) won't start until the middle of May.  Then I will transition right into Dopey training.  Anyhow, I have about six weeks coming up where I will technically not be "in training" and am not sure how to approach it.  There are a smattering of 5K options during those six weeks.  There is also a May half for which I could sign up.
> 
> So, keeping in mind that I am trying to speed up this year, but want to stay injury free, which option should I choose:
> 
> train for May 21st half
> sign up for a bunch of 5Ks and focus on speed for six weeks (which I will have to research a bit); use my extra time for more cross-training
> don't train for anything; run easy 3-4 times a week including a 10 mile long run; use my extra time for more cross-training
> Thoughts?





LSUlakes said:


> I would suggest at a minimum to keep up your weekly mileage that you are at now. In theory, after your half you will need a little recovery time and then can get back into similar distances you are already doing. Keeping the same mileage and then adding speed work to those distances will help you the speed portion. For example lets say you average 25 MPW running 5 days a week. Long run of 8, then the other 4 runs something like 4Mi + 5Mi + 3Mi + 5Mi. You could potentially use any one of those midweek runs for speed work. If you already have speed work included you could add another. One session doing 400 or 800 meter repeats, and the other doing tempo runs.
> Another school of thought is that increasing distance will naturally help you achieve becoming a faster runner. However this thought process may do more for someone who is running 35-40 MPW to move up to 50+ MPW, more so than someone at 20-30 MPW moving up to 40+ MPW. Not 100% sure on that one though.
> 
> One person who understands this really well and could probably give you a much more scientific approach to this is @DopeyBadger .



@Mickey Momma 

Your goal in 2017 is to speed up.  To best determine how to approach that for you personally, do the following:

1) Put your recent race times at several distances into a race equivalency calculator like McMillan (link).
2) Is your 5k better than your 10k, HM?  Is your HM better than your 5k?  Are your times relatively even?

This is always my first step in setting up a training plan for someone.

A) If your 5k is better, then you need more endurance work.  In my experience, about 95% of runners fall here.
B) If your longer distance is better (HM), then you need more speed work.
C) If your times are relatively even, then you can do either endurance or speed to continue to improve.

Endurance running is a critical component to all aspects of running.  Even the 5k is an 84% aerobic (endurance focused) event.  A 10k is 95% and a HM is 99% aerobic (I'm currently training for a 10k, yet my weekly mileage is still roughly the same as when I was training for a marathon (50-60 mpw) because of the necessary aerobic component).  So the key to getting faster at the long distance events (5k and up) is usually more endurance work.  _Within reason_, more running = faster endurance event time.  But faster running does not necessarily equal faster racing times because the possibility of increased risk of injury and the % aerobic component of endurance events.  Now once your endurance starts to run even with speed, that's when you really need to crank up the speed work.  So based on which you are (A, B, or C) I can best recommend the next step in your training (If you could give me a few recent race times as well I can give you an even more specific answer).


----------



## BuckeyeBama

One last point for street runners - think like a driver. You are running into traffic, so put yourself into the minds of the drivers on the road. For instance, if the traffic is coming at you and the sun is at your back, they cannot see you because of sun glare on their windshield. Also, if approaching an intersection and a driver is making a right onto the road, he will be looking to his left for cars. Chances are very good that he will not look to the right immediately before turning into the lane of traffic, so he will not see you. Be very cautious at intersections, not just while in them, but as you approach them.


----------



## Wendy98

PCFriar80 said:


> We own at BCVs.  We love the location, access to Epcot and HS.  Great running routes, either around Crescent Lake, up the canal to HS or out on the sidewalk around the Epcot resorts.  Fire away with any questions you have, BCV specific or DVC in general!



I love that location also.  We are probably looking at BLT or VGF.  I plan on going to Disney when I am really OLD, so I want the longer contract length.



DVCFan1994 said:


> @Wendy98, another DVC owner here.  We go all the way back to 1994 when it was just Old Key West and points were $54/point   Back then I was not an owner, but I my mom put me on the membership as a full owner about 10 years ago when my parents were doing some estate planning.  At the point I had also been the one to do the planning for our family trips, which are generally 10-16 people depending on the year.  We have points at OKW, BWV and Vero Beach, but stay at BLT, BCV often as well.  Happy to help with any questions.


Wow, 1994?  $54/pt.?  What a dream!  Is it difficult to add someone to the membership?  I am trying to think ahead and will decide which of my kids is my fave and will get the DVC.



The Expert said:


> Yep! We bought in at the very end of 2001 and wish we'd done it sooner. We have bought and sold contracts over the years, but currently own at Boardwalk, Bay Lake Towers and AK Villas. We've always gotten what we want at the 11 month window, and can usually get something we're good with at 7 months at other resorts (with the usual caveats). It's just  me and my husband, no kids, but we mix it up and sometimes take all the nieces and nephews and grandparents on one big trip, or invite my parents over from the west coast of Florida for a few days. The flexibility of the points is great, because we can change up the size or location of rooms or dates of our travel. We can bank/borrow points to get a bunch to do a big grand villa or a couple of two bedrooms one year for everyone, or just a one bedroom for the two of us during Food & Wine, etc. We were staying in mods and deluxe resorts anyway, so it's easily paid for itself many times over.



Funny, I never hear someone say "I wish I would have waited longer to buy DVC."  I wish we would have bought earlier.  My oldest is 13 and I think he has been to WDW at least 15 times (I would have to really count to figure it out).  I also know when my kids leave and go out on their own, dh and I will still go to Disney.

For all your different contracts, do you combine points at the 7 month mark, or do you use the points for each resort when you can at 11 months?


----------



## Mickey Momma

DopeyBadger said:


> If you feel your treadmill is inaccurate you could test it fairly easily.  Try this method (link).
> 
> @Mickey Momma
> 
> Your goal in 2017 is to speed up.  To best determine how to approach that for you personally, do the following:
> 
> 1) Put your recent race times at several distances into a race equivalency calculator like McMillan (link).
> 2) Is your 5k better than your 10k, HM?  Is your HM better than your 5k?  Are your times relatively even?
> 
> This is always my first step in setting up a training plan for someone.
> 
> A) If your 5k is better, then you need more endurance work.  In my experience, about 95% of runners fall here.
> B) If your longer distance is better (HM), then you need more speed work.
> C) If your times are relatively even, then you can do either endurance or speed to continue to improve.
> 
> Endurance running is a critical component to all aspects of running.  Even the 5k is an 84% aerobic (endurance focused) event.  A 10k is 95% and a HM is 99% aerobic (I'm currently training for a 10k, yet my weekly mileage is still roughly the same as when I was training for a marathon (50-60 mpw) because of the necessary aerobic component).  So the key to getting faster at the long distance events (5k and up) is usually more endurance work.  _Within reason_, more running = faster endurance event time.  But faster running does not necessarily equal faster racing times because the possibility of increased risk of injury and the % aerobic component of endurance events.  Now once your endurance starts to run even with speed, that's when you really need to crank up the speed work.  So based on which you are (A, B, or C) I can best recommend the next step in your training (If you could give me a few recent race times as well I can give you an even more specific answer).



So here a few recent race times.  I thought about sending them via PM, but thought some other runners at my pace might like to learn along with me.

2017.03.11 - 10 Miler: 2:00:25 
2017.02.06 - 10K: 1:16:48
2016.12.11 - 5K: 39:00 
2016.10.08 - 5K: 37:33
2016.08.20 - 10K: 1:18:34

My best half time was many moons ago (2011) and my last half was at Disneyland where I stopped for many, many photos.  My average moving pace according to Garmin was 13:24 with 3.4 average HR.  I missed my local half last year due to a stress fracture.  Also, I did very little running between the middle of October and January.  

I have used the McMillan calculator to set goals for my February 10K and the 10 miler last week.  According to the calculator (via the McRun app on my phone), my predicted half time is 2:40:37.  That is a full five minutes than my best time on that course back in 2011 and I have run that course every year since then except for 2016.  It is a very hilly course, so I feel like 2:40 is out of reach for me, but maybe I will surprise myself.


----------



## The Expert

Wendy98 said:


> For all your different contracts, do you combine points at the 7 month mark, or do you use the points for each resort when you can at 11 months?



It depends on what we are booking. 
We usually take advantage of the 11 month window, but occasionally we will plan a trip closer to and just see where we can get in. We've never had trouble getting something. We did make sure all our contracts are the same use year, though, so those at the same resort are treated as one big one, and banking windows are all the same.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Mickey Momma said:


> So here a few recent race times.  I thought about sending them via PM, but thought some other runners at my pace might like to learn along with me.
> 
> 2017.03.11 - 10 Miler: 2:00:25
> 2017.02.06 - 10K: 1:16:48
> 2016.12.11 - 5K: 39:00
> 2016.10.08 - 5K: 37:33
> 2016.08.20 - 10K: 1:18:34
> 
> My best half time was many moons ago (2011) and my last half was at Disneyland where I stopped for many, many photos.  My average moving pace according to Garmin was 13:24 with 3.4 average HR.  I missed my local half last year due to a stress fracture.  Also, I did very little running between the middle of October and January.
> 
> I have used the McMillan calculator to set goals for my February 10K and the 10 miler last week.  According to the calculator (via the McRun app on my phone), my predicted half time is 2:40:37.  That is a full five minutes than my best time on that course back in 2011 and I have run that course every year since then except for 2016.  It is a very hilly course, so I feel like 2:40 is out of reach for me, but maybe I will surprise myself.



Very interesting!







Your 10 miler is easily your best performance (2:00:25).  So based on this you have improved greatly since the other races or the other races were much more difficult then the 10 miler.  Regardless, you are likely in category B (longer distance better than shorter distance, the rare unicorn).  The finer details of how many days per week and such play a role, but my suggestion would be to include some speed work in the 6 weeks.  Take one week of easy running after the HM and then try some speed work.

1) If 3 days per week - 2 easy days, 1 long run day OR 1 speed day (alternate speed and long every other week)
2) If 4 days per week - 2 easy days, 1 long run day, 1 speed day
3) If 5 days per week - 2 easy days, 1 long run day, 1 speed day, 1 HM Tempo day
4) If 6 days per week - 3 easy days, 1 long run day, 1 speed day, 1 HM Tempo day

Pace wise I would suggest:



Easy is defined as 13:40 min/mile or slower (about 80% of training is here).  For the HM Tempo work (12:15 min/mile).

For the speed work try the CV pace.  I would suggest 400m, 600m, and 800m repeats totaling about 1.5 miles (or roughly 6% of your total weekly mileage, but not to exceed 6 total miles) with 45-60 seconds of rest (either walk or easy pace) in-between each interval.  Make sure to warm-up and cool-down at least 6 min before and after this workout with a pace around 15:05-16:01 min/mile.  If this run is done appropriately then it should improve two aspects of your running simultaneously.  Top end speed (VO2max) and lactate threshold (ability to maintain and hold a pace below the "fatigue" threshold).

If you'd like something more specific then that just send me a PM and I can set something up for you.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Wendy98 said:


> I love that location also.  We are probably looking at BLT or VGF.  I plan on going to Disney when I am really OLD, so I want the longer contract length.
> 
> 
> Wow, 1994?  $54/pt.?  What a dream!  Is it difficult to add someone to the membership?  I am trying to think ahead and will decide which of my kids is my fave and will get the DVC.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I never hear someone say "I wish I would have waited longer to buy DVC."  I wish we would have bought earlier.  My oldest is 13 and I think he has been to WDW at least 15 times (I would have to really count to figure it out).  I also know when my kids leave and go out on their own, dh and I will still go to Disney.
> 
> For all your different contracts, do you combine points at the 7 month mark, or do you use the points for each resort when you can at 11 months?



Yes, it is amazing to me how much the prices have gone up over the years.  We have plenty of points for how we use them, but if we ever did add on we'd likely only do resale, as we always use them just at DVC, not for cruises or any other exchange options.  It can be tricky at times working out the usage of points based on home resort.  As long as we know we are going, we always book something at 11 months, but then will switch if desired at 7 months.  It has almost always worked out for us, and we don't go at low times. 

There are different ways to add someone to the membership, but if you want them to be a full member you need to add them to the deed which requires retitling the deed.  I don't recall how much it was, but I want to say a couple hundred dollars. It required a bit of paperwork, and probably took about a month of sending paperwork back and forth, but we were all spread out geographically at the time.  My parents added myself and my siblings. We are all full members.  You can also add people as associate members, but that does not include all the membership benefits, though I don't recall what does and does not apply to different types of membership levels.


----------



## Z-Knight

Holy Hills of Jerusalem



.... this was painful today, and damn slow. I only ran the Half Marathon and I am greatful it wasn't more. Sooooooo many HILLS !!!!!!!! Sooooo many people!!!

No hope of a PR here...3 more attempts to get under 1:49 left this year before Dopey.


----------



## Dave Rolen

DopeyBadger said:


> @Mickey Momma
> 
> Your goal in 2017 is to speed up.  To best determine how to approach that for you personally, do the following:
> 
> 1) Put your recent race times at several distances into a race equivalency calculator like McMillan (link).
> 2) Is your 5k better than your 10k, HM?  Is your HM better than your 5k?  Are your times relatively even?
> 
> This is always my first step in setting up a training plan for someone.
> 
> A) If your 5k is better, then you need more endurance work.  In my experience, about 95% of runners fall here.
> B) If your longer distance is better (HM), then you need more speed work.
> C) If your times are relatively even, then you can do either endurance or speed to continue to improve.
> 
> *Endurance running is a critical component to all aspects of running.*  Even the 5k is an 84% aerobic (endurance focused) event.  A 10k is 95% and a HM is 99% aerobic (I'm currently training for a 10k, yet my weekly mileage is still roughly the same as when I was training for a marathon (50-60 mpw) because of the necessary aerobic component). * So the key to getting faster at the long distance events* (5k and up)* is usually more endurance work*.  _Within reason_, more running = faster endurance event time.  But faster running does not necessarily equal faster racing times because the possibility of increased risk of injury and the % aerobic component of endurance events.  Now once your endurance starts to run even with speed, that's when you really need to crank up the speed work.  So based on which you are (A, B, or C) I can best recommend the next step in your training (If you could give me a few recent race times as well I can give you an even more specific answer).



This.

Without knowing a lot more about your actual running abilities, paces, and distances I'd not give much advise yet. However, speed work would be rare and focused on 1/2 mile or 1-3 mile repeats at goal pace. Runs of 4-8 miles a little more tough that conversational and longer runs as easy as you like because their primary purpose is time on your feet running.

I'm also a big fan of mid week medium long runs to accomplish the endurance portion. Tailored to the individual of course but I'm talking a mid week 8-10 mile at tempo(ish) pace when you're at the 14+ mile long run distances of your training plan. Highly individualized.


----------



## Mickey Momma

On my way to hike with the family, but wanted to say a quick thank you to @LSUlakes and @DopeyBadger.  Will take a closer look at your replies later this evening.

And @Dave Rolen!  Just saw your's too.


----------



## doctorintheTARDIS

So does Disney make running socks or are there any sock company that have Disney themed socks?

I just got some star wars ones and now I'm obsessed with themed socks


----------



## SarahDisney

@Z-Knight - it's kinda hard to avoid hills in Jerusalem. Congrats on surviving all the hills (and the people ...)!


----------



## Z-Knight

SarahDisney said:


> @Z-Knight - it's kinda hard to avoid hills in Jerusalem. Congrats on surviving all the hills (and the people ...)!


Yeah, it was cool. Love Jerusalem and Israel. Such a great visit. Lots of construction everywhere so can't wait to see how it looks in a few years - lots of areas are being cleaned up.

Btw, here was the course profile:
 

Or more accurately, from my garmin:


----------



## ZellyB

pixarmom said:


> @CheapRunnerMike (and other fellow triathletes!)  At the risk of sounding overly dramatic, I must update regarding my Betty Designs tri top and shorts.  They just arrived yesterday and wow - amazing all around!  Fit, fabric, pattern (so fun!!) all perfect, and just completely incredible overall.  How is this fabric so light, yet compressive, but also comfortable?  I am going to save so much time in transition and on the course!!!!  So many other great Betty items - I'd love to buy more - but seems like early commitment is key because her stuff sells quickly!
> 
> Still considering the olympic distance this summer (I'm probably the only person who is hesitant based on the length of the bike course - not sure I can fit in that much bike training.)



I was looking at the Betty Design stuff and loved the looks of them. Glad to hear quality sounds good too. With planning to ride more this spring and summer I'm going to need to purchase a few more items. This fitness stuff is making me go broke.


----------



## Miranda

I'm glad I don't have kids so I have more money for running gear and gadgets and agility classes for the dog.   Although sometimes I feel like the dog is like a kid between all her toys and classes.


----------



## Wendy98

Just got word that sellers accepted my BLT offer.  Let the waiting begin.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

BuckeyeBama said:


> ...the sun is at your back, they cannot see you because of sun glare on their windshield...



The way to remember this is to watch your shadow. It points to the driver with the sun in his eyes. And the longer your shadow is, the more glare in his eyes.


----------



## Dis5150

Yesterday was supposed to be 6x400's with a 15 minute warm up and 15 minute cool down. But after my second 400 I heard running behind me and turned around to see a pit bull and a chihuahua chasing me! Near the end of a dead end road with no one around. After my heart started beating again I discovered they were friendly but would not leave me alone, chasing me and jumping on me, running between my legs. Finally I gave up and headed back to work where I left my truck. They followed me the whole way and tried to get in my truck! Ugh! Someone leaving work identified them as belonging at a house nearby so when I could get in my truck I just went home. Only got a couple miles in


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Wendy98 said:


> Non-running question:  Anyone a DVC owner?  We are very close to taking that step.  I stalk resale boards constantly.



DVC owner as well, we bought at Saratoga Springs.  Feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions as we just went through the resale process a couple of years ago.  Will echo others' comments and say that we just wish we would have bought sooner.



pixarmom said:


> @CheapRunnerMike (and other fellow triathletes!)  At the risk of sounding overly dramatic, I must update regarding my Betty Designs tri top and shorts.  They just arrived yesterday and wow - amazing all around!  Fit, fabric, pattern (so fun!!) all perfect, and just completely incredible overall.  How is this fabric so light, yet compressive, but also comfortable?  I am going to save so much time in transition and on the course!!!!  So many other great Betty items - I'd love to buy more - but seems like early commitment is key because her stuff sells quickly!
> 
> Still considering the olympic distance this summer (I'm probably the only person who is hesitant based on the length of the bike course - not sure I can fit in that much bike training.)



Glad you like it!  Betty makes awesome tri gear...I also have a visor (non-sparkle being the only downfall), socks and even bar tape!


----------



## Jules76126

DVCFan1994 said:


> Yes, it is amazing to me how much the prices have gone up over the years.  We have plenty of points for how we use them, but if we ever did add on we'd likely only do resale, as we always use them just at DVC, not for cruises or any other exchange options.  It can be tricky at times working out the usage of points based on home resort.  As long as we know we are going, we always book something at 11 months, but then will switch if desired at 7 months.  It has almost always worked out for us, and we don't go at low times.
> 
> There are different ways to add someone to the membership, but if you want them to be a full member you need to add them to the deed which requires retitling the deed.  I don't recall how much it was, but I want to say a couple hundred dollars. It required a bit of paperwork, and probably took about a month of sending paperwork back and forth, but we were all spread out geographically at the time.  My parents added myself and my siblings. We are all full members.  You can also add people as associate members, but that does not include all the membership benefits, though I don't recall what does and does not apply to different types of membership levels.



It is much easier to be a full member. Being an associate member allows you to log in online and look at the points that are currently available. You can also book a vacation, add DDP, and ME if you so choose. (a bunch of us are currently associates). However, you cannot do anything over the phone as they want to speak with the member. You also do not get a membership card so you not eligible to enter any of the special DVC lounges (top of the world, lounge in EPCOT, etc.) You don't have access to any of the discounts as you need you member card for those. It's actually kind of a pain. We are currently trying to convince my grandmother to add the rest of us as members (not because we need the perks) as she is getting older and needs help managing everything.


----------



## roxymama

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> So does Disney make running socks or are there any sock company that have Disney themed socks?
> 
> I just got some star wars ones and now I'm obsessed with themed socks



I love looking at other people in their really cute running knee socks but then I always think my calves are going to get way too hot.  How do you feel about that?  Should I just give it a go sometime?  (I'm sorry I didn't answer your question, my brain went on a tangent)



Wendy98 said:


> Just got word that sellers accepted my BLT offer.  Let the waiting begin.



We rented at BLT and you can run down the walking path to the Magic Kingdom and back to their normal running trail and it's kind of an awesome thing to do early in the morning.   It'd be a much faster jog for your than I, but something magical about seeing the entrance!  Plus monorails going past you!


----------



## jmasgat

camaker said:


> All this talk of great sunglasses has brought up one of my great frustrations.  I can't seem to get a decent pair of prescription sunglasses that don't distort things and make me seasick.
> 
> Has anyone here had good luck getting prescription sunglasses with a really strong prescription?  I'm talking in the -6.75 diopter range.  Most sunglasses manufacturers don't even go up to that range.  The next thing I have to try is just a regular pair of flat front frames like my regular glasses, but I'd really prefer to get something larger with  a little curvature for better coverage.



I have -4.25 and ran into the same issue. I ended up buying Rudy Project Rydon II (they fit my face) and use a prescription adapter that clips in.  It aint stylish, but I don't care.  The lenses to the sunglasses are interchangeable--I just have clear and grey tint--and so I use these glasses to run/cycle in all conditions.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Wendy98 said:


> Just got word that sellers accepted my BLT offer.  Let the waiting begin.


Good luck with with right of first refusal!  Hope it closes quick for you


----------



## michigandergirl

PCFriar80 said:


> It's .8 miles around Crescent Lake.   5 or 6 laps can be tedious, so you can head up the canal to HS which will add about 1.5 miles RT or you can go out the front gate of the BW and head right on the sidewalk and follow that over the canal past the S&D and then to either the Yacht Club or Beach Club entrance and then pick up the Crescent Lake loop from there.  The outside portion is about 1.5 miles.  I usually do that and then 3 loops around Crescent Lake for a 4.1 run.



Awesome, thank you!! I am so looking forward to running in shorts and a tank. Only two more weeks!


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: Trail is my favorite (give me the knots and roots too), although lately the downhills have started to bother my ankles (still angry at me from last weekend).  Roads next, then concrete.  Gravel is OK as long as it stays out of my shoes.  Dislike the treadmill with a passion.  Sand is hard to run on, but fun if you are on vacation at the beach.   Otherwise its annoying.


----------



## Slogger

Well our weekend has gotten off to a rotten start.    Was in the middle of a mid-range run this afternoon at the same time my wife and daughter took our 5 year old cat to the vet for a routine checkup.   The vet wanted to keep her for bloodwork but my wife called me a little while later to let me know the vet called to say our cat was gravely ill.   We barely got to the vet before she passed.   It all happened so quickly.  She was a great little cat that decided to adopt us many years ago.   Kids are devastated.  Hope everyone else's weekend goes better.


----------



## derekleigh

Slogger said:


> Well our weekend has gotten off to a rotten start.    Was in the middle of a mid-range run this afternoon at the same time my wife and daughter took our 5 year old cat to the vet for a routine checkup.   The vet wanted to keep her for bloodwork but my wife called me a little while later to let me know the vet called to say our cat was gravely ill.   We barely got to the vet before she passed.   It all happened so quickly.  She was a great little cat that decided to adopt us many years ago.   Kids are devastated.  Hope everyone else's weekend goes better.



Very sorry to read of your family's loss. The loss of a pet especially when attached with children is never easy. I hope tomorrow is a little better for you and your family.


----------



## ZellyB

@Slogger so sorry to hear about losing your cat.


----------



## mrsgryphon

So far behind!  I'm going to jump back in and answer a few recent QOTD.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *It's the end on the month and time to post your monthly mileage for February.



February Totals
Miles - 104.3
Duration- 19:27:51
Average pace - 11:12
Elevation gain - 4371 feet



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Are you the only runner in your household? If someone else runs, do they run with you or do yall do your own thing? Are you faster than the other runner?



DH runs, but not as regularly as I do.  He mostly sticks to shorter races and enjoys obstacle races too.  DH is definitely faster than I am.

DD11 has run two 5k races, but it's not her passion.  Right now she'd rather do the kid mile race instead.  DD6 enjoys running kid races, and the day of my first half marathon told me that some day she's going to run a whole marathon.  DD16 and DS14 have no interest in running.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Outside of what is most likely consider the 4 standard races for runners (5k, 10k, 13.1 and 26.2) what are some other distances that you have raced? Any unique distances?



I've done a few 2 milers, a 4 miler, a few 5 milers, a quarter marathon, and nine 4.748 mile races.  How's that last one for unique?



AbbyJaws2003 said:


> No commando here either, just can't do it! I bought some c9 moisture wicking undies from Target and I really like them. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find them again after I bought them so not sure where they disappeared to but they better come back! At least I bought 2 3-packs so I should be okay for a while.



I just ordered some of these from Target a few days ago because someone recommended them on a facebook group.  Not sure if they're the same ones you have, but you might be able to get more online if they don't have them in-store.


----------



## Miranda

So sorry to hear about your kitty @Slogger   That is rough to have them go so fast when they are young.  With our previous dog and our current cats, they were all old (dog was 13, cats are about to turn 17 in a couple weeks) and have/had extended periods of health issues, so there's time to get used to the idea.  It still feels like never enough time, though.


----------



## Ariel484

@Slogger so sorry about your kitty.


----------



## bananabean

I'm so sorry to hear about your family's loss, @Slogger.  I know how hard it is to lose a beloved 4-legged member of the family.  I hope you smile thinking of the many good times with her.


----------



## FFigawi

Slogger said:


> Well our weekend has gotten off to a rotten start.    Was in the middle of a mid-range run this afternoon at the same time my wife and daughter took our 5 year old cat to the vet for a routine checkup.   The vet wanted to keep her for bloodwork but my wife called me a little while later to let me know the vet called to say our cat was gravely ill.   We barely got to the vet before she passed.   It all happened so quickly.  She was a great little cat that decided to adopt us many years ago.   Kids are devastated.  Hope everyone else's weekend goes better.



Sorry to hear about your cat. Losing a pet is never easy.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Slogger said:


> Well our weekend has gotten off to a rotten start...



@Slogger, sorry for your loss. As pet people know, they are like family members.


----------



## preciouspups

Slogger said:


> Well our weekend has gotten off to a rotten start.    Was in the middle of a mid-range run this afternoon at the same time my wife and daughter took our 5 year old cat to the vet for a routine checkup.   The vet wanted to keep her for bloodwork but my wife called me a little while later to let me know the vet called to say our cat was gravely ill.   We barely got to the vet before she passed.   It all happened so quickly.  She was a great little cat that decided to adopt us many years ago.   Kids are devastated.  Hope everyone else's weekend goes better.



So sorry to hear this!  Two friends got similar news about their dogs this week.  It just sucks! 

Did anyone get into the Beach to Beacon race with their latest update?  I'm worried this means they will take fewer of us from the lottery now.  I was reading some of the comments on FB and people are concerned about their being too many people on the course.  After running princess with 20,000 people, 4-6,000 seems so small!

ATQD:  Sort of... my husband is running now because he is doing Dark Side with me.  He finally tracked his mileage yesterday (3 miles) but he never tracks his time.  Do you know how annoying that is for this Type A girl?  He ran when he was active duty but only enough to pass the pt test.  He is one who can go out and run three miles after sitting on his butt for a year and have no issues.  Again... annoying!  The kiddo likes to do the mile races but not more.  He is doing elementary cross country again this year and he likes that, but not when they have to run the track in p.e.


----------



## FFigawi

preciouspups said:


> Did anyone get into the Beach to Beacon race with their latest update?  I'm worried this means they will take fewer of us from the lottery now.  I was reading some of the comments on FB and people are concerned about their being too many people on the course.  After running princess with 20,000 people, 4-6,000 seems so small!



The roads in Cape aren't exactly very wide. It's a small town, and while Route 77 at the start is wide, the rest of the roads are only two lanes and the road inside Ft. Williams isn't even that wide.


----------



## PCFriar80

Slogger said:


> Well our weekend has gotten off to a rotten start.    Was in the middle of a mid-range run this afternoon at the same time my wife and daughter took our 5 year old cat to the vet for a routine checkup.   The vet wanted to keep her for bloodwork but my wife called me a little while later to let me know the vet called to say our cat was gravely ill.   We barely got to the vet before she passed.   It all happened so quickly.  She was a great little cat that decided to adopt us many years ago.   Kids are devastated.  Hope everyone else's weekend goes better.



So sorry for your loss.  Losing a pet and their companionship is really tough, but time will heal.


----------



## Sailormoon2

so sorry @Slogger losing a pet is the worse, made even more so, if you aren't prepared for it to happen.


----------



## The Expert

So sorry for your loss @Slogger - losing a pet is never easy, but it's especially tough when so unexpected and quick.


----------



## Miranda

preciouspups said:


> Did anyone get into the Beach to Beacon race with their latest update?  I'm worried this means they will take fewer of us from the lottery now.


I'm still trying to decide if I should try the lottery or not.  If I get in, that would make 3 weeks in a row I think with 10K races.   I have one July 29 and August 17 already.  I guess that's almost 2 weeks between Beach to Beacon and the 3rd one.  I started registering for the lottery earlier, then I got to the pick a shirt size part and got distracted and never finished because I was trying to find out if the shirts were unisex or not.  I assume so since there is only one set of sizes... man do I hate unisex shirts, though.  It seems like kind of a big race to not offer ladies and unisex!


----------



## KSellers88

So sorry @Slogger, losing a pet is like losing a family member. I hope your weekend gets better.


----------



## The Expert

Seriously considering signing up for the RnR Las Vegas Half in November (11-12). I've wanted to do it since I started running last year, but wanted Princess to be my first Half. I hesitate because of my schedule... I did all three Princess races last month, I'm doing Tink challenge in May (13-14), Paris challenge in September (22-23) and Light Side (or whatever it's going to be called) challenge in January (13-14). 

Am I taking on too much too soon?


----------



## Sailormoon2

@The Expert I basically run a half marathon a month, this year some of those months are full marathons instead and one is a 50K. I think as long as your training reflects your race schedule you should be fine.


----------



## preciouspups

FFigawi said:


> The roads in Cape aren't exactly very wide. It's a small town, and while Route 77 at the start is wide, the rest of the roads are only two lanes and the road inside Ft. Williams isn't even that wide.


I know... I lived there in the 90's.  To make me feel even older, two of the "kids" I would be running with... I held them on the day they were born and now they are grown with kids of their own.  I will be the girl in the back chasing her youth!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I did my first race of 2017 this morning - a St. Patrick's Day 7K. I was a bit nervous going in since I felt like I was coming down with a cold yesterday, but the run itself went well and I felt really good the whole time. Finished with about the same time I did last year, which I'm happy with.  The cold is starting to catch back up to me this afternoon, though and now I am exhausted.

Only 5 weeks until the Dark Side Challenge.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Slogger said:


> Well our weekend has gotten off to a rotten start.    Was in the middle of a mid-range run this afternoon at the same time my wife and daughter took our 5 year old cat to the vet for a routine checkup.   The vet wanted to keep her for bloodwork but my wife called me a little while later to let me know the vet called to say our cat was gravely ill.   We barely got to the vet before she passed.   It all happened so quickly.  She was a great little cat that decided to adopt us many years ago.   Kids are devastated.  Hope everyone else's weekend goes better.


I am really sorry to hear that.  Losing a pet unexpectedly is really hard!  Very sorry for your loss,


----------



## Waiting2goback

@Slogger sorry to hear about your cat.  I had cats growing up and I remember very clearly when we lost one.  

@LSUlakes- You can finally add me in for a race.  Officially signed up for the BAA 10K for the third straight year.  This will be almost exactly a year since my last race.  I am running with a friend and this will be her first ever race so I have no goals but to have fun and make sure she finishes.


----------



## The Expert

Sailormoon2 said:


> @The Expert I basically run a half marathon a month, this year some of those months are full marathons instead and one is a 50K. I think as long as your training reflects your race schedule you should be fine.



Wow - well, if you can keep up THAT schedule, I can certainly do this!


----------



## roxymama

@Slogger so sorry for your loss!


I just finally watched the Barkley Marathons doc and I just had no idea.  Man that's gonna stick in my head when I feel like things are impossible.  I mean that race is nuts... way more than I was expecting!


----------



## Waiting2goback

roxymama said:


> @Slogger so sorry for your loss!
> 
> 
> I just finally watched the Barkley Marathons doc and I just had no idea.  Man that's gonna stick in my head when I feel like things are impossible.  I mean that race is nuts... way more than I was expecting!



Yep, I watched it a few months ago.  Those people are crazy.  

@LSUlakes it just occurred to me I didn't give you the datebook for the race.  It's 6/25.


----------



## camaker

Sorry for posting this in two threads, it was supposed to go here:

Ran the Tobacco Road Half Marathon this morning. It was my 10th half marathon and I think I'm going to subtitle it "Adrenaline is a wonderful thing". As background, my current PR expires as a RunDisney proof of time in September. Tobacco Road is the most PR friendly course in my area, so I really wanted to lay down a new marker today. 

The complicating factor is that I've been focused on marathon training paces based on a 2:00 Half for the last 9 months and wasn't able to increase that pacing during this training cycle due to hernia pain, so my training paces have ranged from 9:48mm (tempo) to 11:40mm (easy). I've felt like my legs were ready to step the pace up a bit, but I needed to get to sub-2:56. I figured, what the hell, I'd go for it and if I crashed and burned I still will have completed my 10th half. 

Temps were a little cooler than I would have liked this morning. Around 38-39 degrees at race start. There was no 1:55 pace group for the half, so I started with the marathon 3:45 group. The first 2.5 miles were gently rolling hills on asphalt, then the course transitioned to nice wide tree-lined hard pack trails. The trails had some extended gentle sloping but nothing you'd really call a hill. 

The pace was a challenge, but I was holding it pretty well and hit the turnaround mat at ~0:55:12 or so. Unfortunately I also overdressed for the temps and started overheating a little around that point. Coming back down the trail I just focused on keeping my pace up and telling myself that I always finish stronger than I start. My legs were definitely feeling the strain, but it was a fatigued strain not an impending injury strain and by the time I hit the asphalt for the last 2.5 miles I knew I just had to hold on and I'd have the PR. The gently rolling hills from the start were gone, though replaced with hills that felt much less gentle and I that I wished I could just roll down!

TL;DR Section:
I managed to hold everything together to cross the line at 1:52:20 for a 3:22 improvement on my PR!! I finally got to ring the PR bell at the line, too. Overall, to squeeze an 8:34mm pace out of the combination of those training paces and race day shot of adrenaline, I couldn't be happier! And a 3+ min improvement on my RunDisney PoT is the icing on the cake. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Finally cleared to train post kid last week which made the idea of my race today questionable- but opportunity happened to drop from the 10 miler to the 5 miler relay so decided to attempt it-

Finished with just over a 16 min mile avg so not horrible for having my last 'real' run be oh June.. could've done a bit better without shoe issues (heading to get refitted tomorrow) so feel optimistic to restart the quest to PR


----------



## Mickey Momma

Congrats @camaker!  Love those kind of race reports!!


----------



## baxter24

Ran the Tobacco Road half this morning and am happy to report that I managed to PR! While I wasn't able to smoke it like @camaker did, I am pretty pleased with how I did. The goal was to attempt a PR but run blind (not look at pace or time at all) based on how I was feeling. I wasn't able to get up close at the start so I had to start with the 2:40 half pacer and make my way up. Felt a little defeated at the turn around point. The clock read 1:08 and I wasn't sure how much time had gone by once I crossed the start line but I figured a PR probably wouldn't happen. I finally allowed myself to look at my watch once I saw the finish line and was super pumped when I saw I would PR. It was pretty sweet ringing the bell! Hope this helps me get a decent corral for Dopey!


----------



## roxymama

Awesome job Tobacco Road racers!!!


----------



## SheHulk

@Slogger I am sorry for your loss too.


----------



## Slogger

Thank you everyone for your thoughtful responses this weekend.   Your kindness is much appreciated.


----------



## sourire

@Slogger, just catching up on the thread. Very sorry to hear about the kitty!!


----------



## gjramsey

Rock and Roll Dallas Half Marathon race report:

Hot, hot and more heat.  This is the 5th time I have run the RNR Dallas race, and the first time the temps were above 50 the morning on the race.  This morning when I got up at 5, the temp was 65....well crap, another too flipping hot race to be run.  This was the race I was hoping would break the warm streak this year.

For Dallas, we stay out of the downtown area, and take the Dart light rail to the downtown area.  The start line for the race is by the Omni hotel, so I was able to camp out in the hotel for about an hour before finally getting ready for the race.  For some reason, they always start the race at 8, and it kinda made sense when the course went though the up-scale neighborhoods from miles 4-9, and they didn't want the bands playing too early on the course, now the first 7 miles are out and back through the downtown area, then over the new fancy bridge across the Trinity river, so plenty of miles before getting into neighborhoods.  So starting earlier would not be a bad thing.

I was able to keep my goal pace for the 1st 8 miles, and then it all fell apart.  Just past mile 8 is one very nasty hill, and that hill started my downfall the rest of the race.  After that hill, the course still goes up steadily for about another mile, before starting back downhill towards the finish.  I finished about 4 minutes slower than last years race, but finished higher up in the ranking for the race and for my age group.  So the heat really hurt today.  

I had a 1:43:27 today....not what I was hoping for, but also not unexpected with the conditions.

Next up is Vintage Park half in 3 weeks in the Houston area, and I expect it to also be nice and hot/muggy for it.


Congrats to all the other racers this weekend


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

mrsgryphon said:


> I just ordered some of these from Target a few days ago because someone recommended them on a facebook group. Not sure if they're the same ones you have, but you might be able to get more online if they don't have them in-store.



Thank you so much for the heads up on that, I will definitely take a look! Even if they are a different version I would be willing to give it a go. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

Slogger said:


> Well our weekend has gotten off to a rotten start.    Was in the middle of a mid-range run this afternoon at the same time my wife and daughter took our 5 year old cat to the vet for a routine checkup.   The vet wanted to keep her for bloodwork but my wife called me a little while later to let me know the vet called to say our cat was gravely ill.   We barely got to the vet before she passed.   It all happened so quickly.  She was a great little cat that decided to adopt us many years ago.   Kids are devastated.  Hope everyone else's weekend goes better.



Sorry to hear about your cat. 



roxymama said:


> @Slogger so sorry for your loss!
> 
> 
> I just finally watched the Barkley Marathons doc and I just had no idea.  Man that's gonna stick in my head when I feel like things are impossible.  I mean that race is nuts... way more than I was expecting!



I love how the guy starts the race off by lighting up a smoke. There are so many crazy things about that race, for example; no course markings, the course has a few changes each year and whats supposed to be a 26.2 mile loop keeps getting longer, the "fun run", the odd way the race start time is decided, how he lets some poor soul enter the race thats way over their head and rarely makes the first lap, I could go on. It was a great watch and I can say with a high level of confidence that I do not ever want to run that race. lol 



camaker said:


> Sorry for posting this in two threads, it was supposed to go here:
> 
> Ran the Tobacco Road Half Marathon this morning. It was my 10th half marathon and I think I'm going to subtitle it "Adrenaline is a wonderful thing". As background, my current PR expires as a RunDisney proof of time in September. Tobacco Road is the most PR friendly course in my area, so I really wanted to lay down a new marker today.
> 
> The complicating factor is that I've been focused on marathon training paces based on a 2:00 Half for the last 9 months and wasn't able to increase that pacing during this training cycle due to hernia pain, so my training paces have ranged from 9:48mm (tempo) to 11:40mm (easy). I've felt like my legs were ready to step the pace up a bit, but I needed to get to sub-2:56. I figured, what the hell, I'd go for it and if I crashed and burned I still will have completed my 10th half.
> 
> Temps were a little cooler than I would have liked this morning. Around 38-39 degrees at race start. There was no 1:55 pace group for the half, so I started with the marathon 3:45 group. The first 2.5 miles were gently rolling hills on asphalt, then the course transitioned to nice wide tree-lined hard pack trails. The trails had some extended gentle sloping but nothing you'd really call a hill.
> 
> The pace was a challenge, but I was holding it pretty well and hit the turnaround mat at ~0:55:12 or so. Unfortunately I also overdressed for the temps and started overheating a little around that point. Coming back down the trail I just focused on keeping my pace up and telling myself that I always finish stronger than I start. My legs were definitely feeling the strain, but it was a fatigued strain not an impending injury strain and by the time I hit the asphalt for the last 2.5 miles I knew I just had to hold on and I'd have the PR. The gently rolling hills from the start were gone, though replaced with hills that felt much less gentle and I that I wished I could just roll down!
> 
> TL;DR Section:
> I managed to hold everything together to cross the line at 1:52:20 for a 3:22 improvement on my PR!! I finally got to ring the PR bell at the line, too. Overall, to squeeze an 8:34mm pace out of the combination of those training paces and race day shot of adrenaline, I couldn't be happier! And a 3+ min improvement on my RunDisney PoT is the icing on the cake. Thanks for reading.



Congrats on the PR!!!



Disneyland_emily said:


> Finally cleared to train post kid last week which made the idea of my race today questionable- but opportunity happened to drop from the 10 miler to the 5 miler relay so decided to attempt it-
> 
> Finished with just over a 16 min mile avg so not horrible for having my last 'real' run be oh June.. could've done a bit better without shoe issues (heading to get refitted tomorrow) so feel optimistic to restart the quest to PR



Glad you are back to it! good luck!!



baxter24 said:


> Ran the Tobacco Road half this morning and am happy to report that I managed to PR! While I wasn't able to smoke it like @camaker did, I am pretty pleased with how I did. The goal was to attempt a PR but run blind (not look at pace or time at all) based on how I was feeling. I wasn't able to get up close at the start so I had to start with the 2:40 half pacer and make my way up. Felt a little defeated at the turn around point. The clock read 1:08 and I wasn't sure how much time had gone by once I crossed the start line but I figured a PR probably wouldn't happen. I finally allowed myself to look at my watch once I saw the finish line and was super pumped when I saw I would PR. It was pretty sweet ringing the bell! Hope this helps me get a decent corral for Dopey!



Congrats on the PR!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

@Slogger So sorry about the loss of your family's cat- pets can be such a big part of the family. 


Congrats to all of the racers (and PRs!) over the weekend. Great job everyone!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How to get out of a running funk? How did it start, how long it lasted, what are some of the "reasons" you've used to "justify" it, and how did you get back?

ATTQOTD: I have had little to no desire to run for what seems like a very long time now. It all started in November, then I picked things up again in January. By mid February it went south again.. I've had colds, nagging little injuries or just wanted to do something else that day. Long work days, family obligations, lack of desire, missed races... all just excuses with the thought of I will just start up again next week. So, here I am again at the beginning of another week with high hopes of getting back to it, but I've traveled this road before. Until I actually get some miles in its all talk.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: If I REALLY don't want to run, then I let myself take some time off and do something else for awhile.  For me, running is not the end-all, be-all - I have other activities that I like and I think it's good to mix it up.  But once I decide I want to get out of a running funk, I sign up for a race.  If I pay for the race, I need to go to that race - if I go to that race, I'd better train for it!

EDIT: I normally get these funks after a big race I have been training for has come and gone...post-marathon blues are real and I find myself more than due for a mental and physical break.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: My longest running funk was probably after my 15k last year.  It was a race I'd literally been building up to for a full year.  Like every training plan and race that year was leading to that A goal.  And my body needed a break after.  It was when a few weeks of a more relaxed schedule turned into a lot of "maybe I'll go run" that turned into a lot of couch sitting.  I still managed to run every week, but just nowhere near the quantity or quality of runs and my motivation was low.  Winter weather + family events + hybernating + no goal = It was very hard to motivate myself.
The thing that got me to flip the switch back to getting back at it was when I realized how soon my half marathon training would start and I didn't want to start that up with a bad base layer so I started kicking my booty back into gear a little better leading up to it.  Was still probably my longest "funk"
Now I'm totally not in a funk at all because I'm so excited for my rundisney vacation, BUT I am wary of how I will be once I get home.  So I'll be reading what you all say here intently.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How to get out of a running funk? How did it start, how long it lasted, what are some of the "reasons" you've used to "justify" it, and how did you get back?


I think my running dunks are always when I don't have a race planned or when I have a race planned and it's very far out. My reasons were/are that I have plenty of time to train and I'll be "just fine". I just persevere and get through it. Bling and Disney trips are also motivation.

@Slogger hope your weekend went better. Losing a pet is never fun.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  When I have hit slumps what has helped me is to change things up by running in new areas or find a new race I have not done before.  I also have found that when I let go of expectations for a bit and just run for the sake of running my attitude and motivation change.  During a lull I just find some new trail to run I leave all the pace and monitor stuff behind and just go enjoy a run.  For me this tends to reengage me.  Lastly I try to find time to run in the sun.  When I am dragging I am much faster to lace up the shoes when it is bright out.


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How to get out of a running funk? How did it start, how long it lasted, what are some of the "reasons" you've used to "justify" it, and how did you get back?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have had little to no desire to run for what seems like a very long time now. It all started in November, then I picked things up again in January. By mid February it went south again.. I've had colds, nagging little injuries or just wanted to do something else that day. Long work days, family obligations, lack of desire, missed races... all just excuses with the thought of I will just start up again next week. So, here I am again at the beginning of another week with high hopes of getting back to it, but I've traveled this road before. Until I actually get some miles in its all talk.



Sorry to hear you're in a funk.  I've never had a sustained period like that, but I battle "mini-funks" practically every day.  Deep down, I'm basically lazy, and I'd *much *rather do anything else than go for a training run most of the time.  So how do I manage to get myself out the door most days?  I just remind myself what running has given me, and how, if I want to keep reaping those rewards, I have to keep running.  I like all the weight I've lost and kept off for 5+ years.  I like all the cool medals I've earned, and the occasional age group awards I've won in local races.  I like that I've run 10+ marathons, 3 ultras (including a 50 miler), and more halfs, 10Ks, and 5Ks than I can count.  I like that I'm running Boston next month (didn't think I was capable of that sort of speed when I started all this).  I _really _like that my three oldest kids have all run half marathons, and my son and I have already signed up to run two marathons next year.  I like that two of my kids run high school track and XC, and a third played soccer.  I like that I've gotten numerous extended family members into running, with 12 representing three generations of us going down to WDW Marathon Weekend next year for various races.  These are the things that keep me running.  

When I'm really feeling mentally tired of the whole "training" thing, I try to mix it up a little bit with something like a trail run (LOVE running in the woods), a 'novelty' race like a RunDisney event or something similar where I'm not worrying about pace and everyone's in costume and just looking to have a good time, a race with a family member at their pace, etc.  Right now, I'm just looking forward to being able to run in shorts again, hopefully soon!  I'm getting SO tired of winter!  Good luck to you getting out of your funk!


----------



## kywyldcat03

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How to get out of a running funk? How did it start, how long it lasted, what are some of the "reasons" you've used to "justify" it, and how did you get back?


I agree with rteetz response.  When I am in a slump, having a race planned out keeps me motivated.  We all have bad running sessions, weeks, and even months during training.  When I am struggling, I tell myself it is my body fighting back and always remember fighting through it will make me tougher.  Any time I have come out of a slump, I have improved.  So look at a slump as an opportunity to break out and maybe even break your own records.  Another way to get out of the funk, is to think about what I have done differently from other times such as diet and make adjustments to see what works best.  Also, having and participating in this forum and participating in a training group has really helped me out a lot and keeps me motivated.  It always helps when you know others are in the same boat.  Running is the great equalizer.  Although it seems like a solo sport, you can make it a team sport by involving others in your quest to become a better runner.  Regardless of background, we are all in the same boat.  So when you are feeling down, just know that everyone goes through it and you will be stronger afterwards.


----------



## roxymama

I will add that I don't like how I feel during runs when I'm not in great shape.  So sometimes my biggest motivation is "if I run again, it'll help me not feel as terrible while running"  
Which probably sounds weird to non-runners, but I know you guys will "get it"


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I have been dealing with this since December when my dad died.  I was just so sad, I had no energy and no motivation to do anything.  Getting out of bed and getting my kids to school felt like an accomplishment.  I was pretty hard on myself about it too.  Thanks to my professional background I knew well that getting out and exercising would be make me feel better, but I still didn't, then beat myself up more for not doing it.  It was a vicious cycle that lasted through January, it certainly did not help that it was winter and New England, and I much prefer running outdoors to indoors.  I finally got back to things with a few steps.  

First, I registered for the WDW marathon, so I had a tangible goal ahead of me.  I have plans for other races, but have not signed up for those because I don't want to do them if I am not ready, I need to set myself up for success, not a PR but times in line with past races.  I have no doubt I can be ready by January, but spring races I'm less sure about.  

Second, as a sort of reward for getting back into a groove I told myself I couldn't buy new shoes (which I needed sooner rather than later) until I stuck with my training plan for a few weeks.  I did and love my new shoes


----------



## Sailormoon2

*ATTQOTD: *The only way I stay out of a funk is to schedule multiple races a year. Then I have the commitment to get out there and train!  On a more day to day basis, I tell myself I only have to go around "the block" (about 3K) and I can come home, but once I'm out there, I usually continue! I have been in a pretty bad funk this winter though, it's just been long and really cold, in the summer the sun is usually calling my name and I find it much easier.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How to get out of a running funk? How did it start, how long it lasted, what are some of the "reasons" you've used to "justify" it, and how did you get back?



If I'm in a running funk I just take a bit of time away...not 100% but just more swimming and biking.  It doesn't take long until I realize that I miss running and really want to get back at it.  As @Baloo in MI and @BikeFan have also mentioned, trails are great way to get the motivation back as well.  Pure enjoyment.


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: I was just battling a mini funk this past week. We just got back from vacation and while I did a good job of sticking with it on vacation the travel day back wore me out and killed my motivation. My biggest piece of advice is just to get out there. Find something that seems doable; depending on your fitness, this may mean going for an evening walk, a quick 15 min run, or maybe 3+ miles. I find once I'm out there again, I remember how much I enjoy it and my motivation slowly comes back. 

As mentioned races can also help but I don't find that signing up is enough. The actual race experience is what motivates me so my suggestion is to find a smaller race that doesn't require quite as much training. The 5k I ran this weekend was a great motivator and break from the traditional training runs.


----------



## surfde22

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How to get out of a running funk? How did it start, how long it lasted, what are some of the "reasons" you've used to "justify" it, and how did you get back?



I've been in a bit of a funk since the beginning of February when I caught what can only be called a death cold.  It took two to get well enough to even attempt running after that, then about a week into running again my son had surgery which lead to another week off.  I've been able to get a random run in here and there.  This week is step back week on my plan so I'm hoping that will help launch me into my training again.  I have a race on the horizon so I need to get running if I hope to have any chance at my time goal.  As far as "reasons" I've used, you name it and I've probably used it.


----------



## Flossbolna

ATTQOTD:

I have been in a horribel funk all winter long with two nasty lingering colds, ice on the streets, my foot acting up etc. I decided today that the way to get out of it, is to rejoin this thread and get motivation from other runners! I am not sure I am ready to go out to run (foot still not 100% and I don't want to damage it even more), but at least I can do some other exercise and get into shape again!


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How to get out of a running funk? How did it start, how long it lasted, what are some of the "reasons" you've used to "justify" it, and how did you get back?


If it's just one day I'll usually run anyway and perk up after that. When it's a longer funk I'll try to give myself a few days off and see how I feel. Eventually I miss the feeling of running and end up coming back to it even when I don't want to.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: I agree with @Ariel484 post-marathon blues are a real thing! I was in a funk about a week after this past WDW marathon weekend and it lasted at least a month. I stopped posting to my journal and answering the QOTD. That was a big mistake because I was losing support and encouragement which was making me feel even worse. But I pushed myself through it. I made myself do all of the runs on my schedule because I was afraid I would stop and never start again. I also made new goals for myself and signed up for races so I had something to work towards. Then I started posting again and found out I was not alone. Just knowing that there were other people out there who had struggled too helped a lot!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I feel like I was in a funk for just about all last year.  We lost our dog in December 2015 not long after I was wrapping up a successful first year back to racing.  I did Tink, ~10 local road races of various distances (5K, 5M, 10K, HM), Wine & Dine, and then another half the week after W&D to make up for the shortened course.  Then our dog, who had been declining from cancer all year, had a stroke on my birthday in early December and we had him PTS 6 days later.  After that I was just in a super funk most of the winter and sporadically ran.  I managed a PR on a 1/1 10K, only just by the virtue of whatever training I still had leftover from November.  I had an ambitious spring planned with 3 HM's so I could qualify for Half Fanatics.  I got a late start on my training plan for them, and it was just kind of downhill from there.  I did manage to PR a 5M race in April, but then I hurt my calf/achilles in April, struggled through all my races in the spring, regrouped to start training for the fall and started off strong and then just... fell off the wagon, and struggled through my HM's in the fall, wrapping up in November 2016, so just about a full year of mostly struggling and disappointment because 2015 I had done so well, I trained well and PR'd every race I did (not hard to do when it's your first year back).

What got my out of my funk was joining a local running group.  I had kinda been thinking of joining the big local group in this area, since a friend is in it, but they are very intimidating.  There are a lot of really competitive runners in it and they are big on weekly pub runs and stuff, and I'm kind of (ok a lot of) an introvert.   So, I wanted to but I didn't really want to.  Coincidentally, a post showed up in my FB feed the Monday before Thanksgiving about a free winter running group run by another much smaller local club that also has RRCA coaches and stuff, so I joined up that week without thinking too hard about it, and it's been really good.  I'm still not running as much as I want to/should, due to my recent hip/back/IT band/piriformis/whatever issues, but I am at least getting out 2x a week for running group.  And I've made a crew of new running friends to do races and things with.  I will definitely be joining up for the spring and fall groups with them, which are pay groups and more structured coaching wise (the winter group is just "let's get together and run X minutes"), but I've gotten so much out of the free group that I'm happy to pay to do the more serious training groups.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I can't say I've ever been in a long funk. I will sometimes get burned out, usually during marathon training, but it usually doesn't last long. I have to have races or goals to keep me motivated. As soon as I finish a big race, I am already planning the next one. I am a little bummed lately though because two of my running partners have been out of commission - one just started a stressful new job with long hours and the other is working her way back from injury - I hope they can both get back at it soon.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: I think I'm still at the tail end of a funk.  I trained pretty hard for the Chicago marathon last year and then re-entered the training pretty hard again leading up to Disney in January.  Since that race, I'm probably only averaging a day or 2 per week of running.  I actually ran both days this weekend, so I'm hoping this is the start of my ramp up.  I'm planning to run tomorrow morning.  It's been a long time since I ran in the morning on a weekday.  If I get out in the morning, perhaps I'm out of the funk.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How to get out of a running funk? How did it start, how long it lasted, what are some of the "reasons" you've used to "justify" it, and how did you get back?



Never had a running funk, but I've always had a plan that I've been sticking to for years.  I'd venture to guess that when that day comes for me to get out of the funk I'll just remind myself of all the reasons I got into running and chose to continue to do it: health, sub 3 goal, satisfaction of executing a plan, good role model for my daughter, also to show my daughter that dreams can be reality if you are willing to put the work in (so dream big G) and don't let other people set your limits, etc.  But I'm probably on the other end of the spectrum and if I could I would run even more.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I was in a mini funk this year after marathon weekend. I irritated my IT band so had to take a few weeks off of running and then I just didn't want to get back to it. But I had already registered for next years Dopey, plus a few other races that are coming up next month. I made the decision to pay for a customized training plan for a couple of reasons - 1. Because I hate to waste money and if I don't run the plan that is what I am doing and 2. Accountability. I have to check in with my coach every Tuesday on video chat, plus he monitors my Garmin Connect results and knows if I have been sticking to my plan. I don't want to have to explain why I didn't do what I was supposed to. I has helped me get out the door many times so far.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How to get out of a running funk? How did it start, how long it lasted, what are some of the "reasons" you've used to "justify" it, and how did you get back?



I don't know that I've been in anything severe enough to call a "funk", but I do get depressed after RunDisney events and major goal races.  There's just such a letdown after months of training and anticipation and, all of a sudden, it seems like it's over in the blink of an eye.  It doesn't help that I have to take a week or two off for recovery at the same time.  The best way I've found to fight it, like a number of other folks, is to ensure that I always have a race on the calendar driving me to get back out and train.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

When I hit a funk, it only takes one run to get me back on track.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

ATTQOTD: I always try to have some sort of race on the calendar to keep me moving. Most of the time it helps, but if I still can't shake it then I will take a week off or so, usually by then I am ready to get back into it, or I start getting crabby and I know that even though I don't necessarily want to run it is probably best for me and those around me that I at least get a few miles in to shake the crabby... once I get going and run one or two short runs I am usually pulled out of the funk and back to it again.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have not hit a funk yet, but I have only been running about a year and a half. All of the advice mentioned previously would most likely work for me though. Sometimes I will be lazy and not want to go run, but normally as soon as I do I feel much better than before.

Sidenote: heading to the doctor today to have my foot looked at. After a hilly half marathon on Saturday and demoing our bathroom, I could barely bear weight when I first woke up Sunday. It is much better today, but I dread the words I think the doctor will say "take XX rest days". Luckily I have a bit of a break from races, so this would be the best time to take a recovery break if needed. Any good vibes y'all can send my way would be SO appreciated!


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:  I rarely get in a running funk.  If anything, I get in a funk when I can't run usually due to illness or injury.  Things I do intuitively to keep me from getting in a funk are to change routes, distance, and time of day when I run.  On any off days I'll be doing something else; biking, golfing, mowing the lawn, shoveling snow, raking leaves and basically enjoying the 4 distinct seasons we have here in Southern CT.


----------



## tigger536

@Slogger So so sorry about your kitty! Hugs!  I have two 15 year old kitties myself and I don't know what I would do without them. 

ATTQOTD:  I've only been running a relatively short time (since early 2015) so I have had only one funk to date, after last year's darkside.  What got me out of it was a girls weekend trip to the beach that May - I had never run on the beach and I loved the change of pace and the beautiful views! After that, once I got home funk was gone.  

I ran the Publix full yesterday in 5:20:58.  Not the time I was shooting for, but the hills were killer, particularly on the last half.  Last two miles are almost all uphill.  It's a great race with great support. I will do this one again.  I had done the half last year, and at that point a full marathon was only a pipe dream.  So it was an emotional moment at the half-full split (7 mile mark) and when I crossed the finish line of a really tough race (for me) as my fourth full.  I feel that I've come a long way. Plus, it made me an inaugural "Ultimate Peach" (Peachtree roadrace, PNC 10 miler and Thanksgiving half, plus yesterday's race), AND I can be a Marathon Maniac!


----------



## sky13

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How to get out of a running funk? How did it start, how long it lasted, what are some of the "reasons" you've used to "justify" it, and how did you get back?



I've had multiple multiple ones in the past - when I was in university I'd run a lot for a few months, then exams would come around and I'd stop running. Then I'd start again when I realised I was piling on the pounds, and then exams would come again!

Right now I'm in a mild one. Mainly because I just went on holiday (to WDW!) and only managed one run during the time I was there, and came back and found that I'd slowed down due to not running! (Although I am rather happy about the fact that I even got in the one run - this is the first time I've ever gone running during a holiday). And then because I'd been on holiday, work got really busy - I've worked about 90 hours in the last 7 days - so running has taken a bit of a backseat as just too exhausted to run.

I think things that are making me want to run right now (despite the exhaustion) though are:
- Pokemon Go. I got a Pokemon Go Plus device recently and it's amazing for Pokemon Go, especially as my regular running route takes me past something like 30+ Pokestops on a 4km distance.
- Closing that exercise ring on my Apple Watch
- While at WDW I went to the Fit2run at Disney Springs and got a new pair of running shoes (On cloud) and very nice running socks, and have a Sparkle Skirt on the way after reading the reviews here and elsewhere - so this is all motivating me to get out and actually use the stuff I bought!
- I still want to try to build up to a half sometime this year - best I've had is a 10K so far
- Still wanting to lose some weight!

Debating whether to sign up for a local 10k this weekend where registration is surprisingly still open - it's an interesting race as the 10k starts at 9+pm (they also have a half and a full that start past midnight!) - but the issue is work hours as given my work schedule I know I'll be exhausted at that time...


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Sometimes a short break is just what I need to kick-start my desire to run again. After taking years off of running, I know that it really, really sucks to start over (harder than starting the first time for me) and I don't want to have to do that again.


----------



## opusone

michigandergirl said:


> I'll be at Disney in a couple of weeks staying at the Boardwalk. I need a 4 or 5 mile running route, any specific route recommendations? Do you know how far it is around the lake?



4.9 mile route: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1099252184
I went a little past the starting point to make it five miles.

6 mile route (same as 4.9 mile route but adds a loop around DHS parking lot): https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1090526683



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How to get out of a running funk? How did it start, how long it lasted, what are some of the "reasons" you've used to "justify" it, and how did you get back?



Running funks just happen.  I've had ones that lasted a few months to multiple years (usually when life just got too busy).  Getting back into it?  I would suggest a few options: plan a race (as many others have mentioned); find a friend, group of friends, or a running group to run with (at least a couple days each week); try a different type of training (e.g. speed for 5k's instead of endurance for marathons or vice versa); stop running and do some other form of exercise for a while (cycling, swimming, basketball, soccer, etc) until you're interested in running again.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: For me, it's really about identifying the reason for the funk. I've discovered that I hit a funk every December ... that one I just work through, because I know that when January hits, I'll be glad I didn't give up. Right now I'm in a funk because of some family issues, and I really wasn't sure how that should effect my running, but then I realized that I do have to just keep running, because if I give up because of this, I'll never go back. If the slump isn't caused by something external and is just not wanting to run, sometimes planning to take a few weeks off can help, as long as I know I can force myself to restart the running when my forced break is up (for me at least ... I don't know if that works if you're already kinda taking time off).

Also, registering for a race helps. Because then you have a deadline and you have to go back to running - you can't say "next week" if you need to start your training plan NOW.

@LSUlakes, I hope you can find your way out of your funk!


----------



## PCFriar80

opusone said:


> 4.9 mile route: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1099252184
> I went a little past the starting point to make it five miles.
> 
> 6 mile route (same as 4.9 mile route but adds a loop around DHS parking lot): https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1090526683



I've done this loop as well, but folks need to know that you do run out of sidewalk for a few hundred feet between the Boardwalk and Beach Club resorts.  Running on the grass is doable but it's the thick deep grass.  It's also a little tight on the sidewalk under the canal that goes from BC over to Epcot.


----------



## opusone

PCFriar80 said:


> I've done this loop as well, but folks need to know that you do run out of sidewalk for a few hundred feet between the Boardwalk and Beach Club resorts.  Running on the grass is doable but it's the thick deep grass.  It's also a little tight on the sidewalk under the canal that goes from BC over to Epcot.



True, and thanks for mentioning it.  I do remember that, and I just ran on the edge of the road for that part.  Granted, I was running early in the morning, so there was very little traffic on the roads.  I found the sidewalk under the canal to be fine (normal neighborhood sidewalk width).


----------



## Wendy98

AOTD:  I have had many running funks over the years.  After 19 years of running regularly, it is to be expected.  Almost after every marathon comes a period of not being motivated.  I am usually still on the marathon high for a week or 2, then I wake up one day and think, I just don't feel like running today! Even if I have another race on the agenda (and let's be honest, there is ALWAYS another race), I have a "what now?" feeling. It is a little like postpartum depression for me (minus the hormones and the depression part).  Sometimes I don't get burned out on running, but I get burned out on racing.  I carry a burden now to win or place well.  I had a very successful 2016 and that puts pressure on me to continue the streak this year.  Currently, I am having issues with my Achilles that are holding me back.  Side note--I finally went and had an MRI last week.  There is no tears just a lot of inflammation--I am clear for running (but it hurts a little).

I get into funks with other parts of life too (like parenting).  Somedays, if I have to drive a kid to one more activity, make one more lunch, clean up one more dinner, I want to scream.  Then I go for a run instead.


----------



## jmasgat

Lots of great thoughts on the "funk" question.  Each person is individually and differently motivated, and the solutions mentioned reflect that.

For me, I start with trying to reduce the guilt and pressure.  So no thinking about how long I haven't run or if my training has gone to hell.  I try to just reboot with a logical plan for me.  Example, with my recent "yoga toe" injury (still not entirely resolved) and vacation (when I never run), I was feeling iffy about a spring half.  So I reset my training plan to repeat some weeks and have worked to find a race where I can just go have fun.  Maybe achieving a better POT for Dopey isn't in the cards, but at least I will have my baseline to start marathon training.

Running without a watch or an idea of distance is something I also do if my motivation has sapped. Again, for me I think it's about trying to reduce the pressure and guilt at having "fallen off the wagon".  

Isn't it silly what the mind will do?!


----------



## LSUlakes

Thanks for the suggestions and comments everyone.


----------



## The Expert

I've only been running for a year, so I'm not sure I've had a funk so much as just random periods of frustration complicated by a lack of focus and commitment. For the first few months, I'd  get bored or plateau on a training plan and immediately change to a different one. Thankfully, @DopeyBadger helped in that department and made me a great - though challenging - plan to follow. 
I had a hip injury and a bunch of travel in November and December, so that became a convenient excuse to rest. I needed it, but it made it that much harder to start up again when panic set in because my Princess races were approaching. I did all three races, including my first Half, which was really tough since it was coupled with family obligations and three very early mornings for this mountain West girl. I was proud that I finished and I felt ok, but I felt I had cheated myself out of a better experience because I didn't stick to my training well enough. 

I've transitioned to my Tink training, but I'm struggling right now. In trying to slow down my pace to follow the training plan properly, I find I am shuffling my feet and causing new aches and pains that didn't exist before. I'm trying to fix my form, so every run I do that's more than a few miles feels SO HARD. This voice just keeps popping up saying "you're not going to be ready!" and I haven't had a good run in long enough that I'm starting to believe it.


----------



## michigandergirl

opusone said:


> 4.9 mile route: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1099252184
> I went a little past the starting point to make it five miles.
> 
> 6 mile route (same as 4.9 mile route but adds a loop around DHS parking lot): https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1090526683



Thanks @opusone and @PCFriar80 !! We leave in less than two weeks and the kids are getting excited, even my 13 year old son.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How to get out of a running funk? How did it start, how long it lasted, what are some of the "reasons" you've used to "justify" it, and how did you get back?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have had little to no desire to run for what seems like a very long time now. It all started in November, then I picked things up again in January. By mid February it went south again.. I've had colds, nagging little injuries or just wanted to do something else that day. Long work days, family obligations, lack of desire, missed races... all just excuses with the thought of I will just start up again next week. So, here I am again at the beginning of another week with high hopes of getting back to it, but I've traveled this road before. Until I actually get some miles in its all talk.



If I figure it out, I'll let you know.  It's a work in progress.  It starts if there's a reason why I can't run, like injury or illness.  Then I have a really hard time getting back in the habit, even though I miss it (go figure).  It makes no sense, but once I'm out of the habit, it's hard to get back in the habit.


----------



## maw

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How to get out of a running funk? How did it start, how long it lasted, what are some of the "reasons" you've used to "justify" it, and how did you get back?



It's really interesting, I've been thinking about this a lot lately. I had a rough time after running a Disney half last April and a super muddy 10k in May . . . and then not much else on the schedule for a while. I think I've been in a funk lately because I "have" to run rather than focusing on the fact that I "get" to run. I had two minor surgeries and was out of commission for a chunk of the fall - my favorite running season! Jumped right back in to training for the Star Wars Darkside Challenge, and it's been frustratingly slow. A week ago I ran a 5k on Saturday as part of my long run, it was hella cold, but my girls were so excited to be running like Mom. Then I ran a second 5k on that Sunday in downtown Detroit. For some corny reason, I was really emotional. It just felt so good to be running, I was with two new runners who were so worried about finishing. We did a nice slow pace on a cool course. It felt good to be running for fun, and not just for miles. I even ran without music to take it all in. I need to find that feeling more often!

I also hopped on the bullet journal bandwagon after seeing an article on tracking runs. One runner drew trees every time he finished a run. I totally stole this idea. I've never tracked miles. Even though I'm on a schedule it's so cool to see the trail between the trees grow longer and I really do love adding to that.

I hope everyone finds their ways out of their funks!

Thanks for all of the great stuff on this thread, too. You guys are so knowledgeable and helpful.

Marcela


----------



## Miranda

The Expert said:


> I've transitioned to my Tink training, but I'm struggling right now. In trying to slow down my pace to follow the training plan properly, I find I am shuffling my feet and causing new aches and pains that didn't exist before.


I have a LOT of trouble with "easy" pace because I'm not very fast to start with.  If I ran strictly by what the calculators say my easy pace should be based on my goal paces, I wouldn't actually be running at all a lot of the time.  I find that I can't physically run that slow.  The only way I can get an easy pace in the overall 13-14:00 range is by walking a lot.


----------



## The Expert

Miranda said:


> I have a LOT of trouble with "easy" pace because I'm not very fast to start with.  If I ran strictly by what the calculators say my easy pace should be based on my goal paces, I wouldn't actually be running at all a lot of the time.  I find that I can't physically run that slow.  The only way I can get an easy pace in the overall 13-14:00 range is by walking a lot.



I'm sure this has something to do with it as well. My slower training run paces are supposed to be anywhere from 13:15 to 14:45. If I just run without thinking about it or paying attention, I'll usually end up around 11:30-12:30. But then I'm winded and can't run as far as I need to without lots of walk breaks. I have to really concentrate to slow down, and while my lungs feel better and I'm able to go longer, I catch myself slouching or get strange pains in my hamstrings or knees. Maybe I should walk instead of trying to run those paces until my endurance catches up?


----------



## Miranda

The Expert said:


> I'm sure this has something to do with it as well. My slower training run paces are supposed to be anywhere from 13:15 to 14:45. If I just run without thinking about it or paying attention, I'll usually end up around 11:30-12:30. But then I'm winded and can't run as far as I need to without lots of walk breaks. I have to really concentrate to slow down, and while my lungs feel better and I'm able to go longer, I catch myself slouching or get strange pains in my hamstrings or knees. Maybe I should walk instead of trying to run those paces until my endurance catches up?


I'm not really sure... I just do it all wrong and run at the pace that feels comfortable.


----------



## keahgirl8

The Expert said:


> I'm sure this has something to do with it as well. My slower training run paces are supposed to be anywhere from 13:15 to 14:45. If I just run without thinking about it or paying attention, I'll usually end up around 11:30-12:30. But then I'm winded and can't run as far as I need to without lots of walk breaks. I have to really concentrate to slow down, and while my lungs feel better and I'm able to go longer, I catch myself slouching or get strange pains in my hamstrings or knees. Maybe I should walk instead of trying to run those paces until my endurance catches up?



Are you talking about the "shuffle walk"?  I can't really shuffle walk without being uncomfortable.  It's actually easier for me to very slowly jog it.  I'm not very fast either, but I really don't care about pace.  I care if I feel good and if I finish.  That's all.


----------



## The Expert

keahgirl8 said:


> Are you talking about the "shuffle walk"?  I can't really shuffle walk without being uncomfortable.  It's actually easier for me to very slowly jog it.  I'm not very fast either, but I really don't care about pace.  I care if I feel good and if I finish.  That's all.



My "slow jog" is more like a shuffle than a run. Essentially, to slow down, I take smaller steps. Yes, I go slower, but it also seems to result in bad posture, tightening of my hamstrings and all kinds of other bad habits. I don't think it helps that I never actually learned proper form and probably have been doing something wrong to begin with. I've been researching tips on better form and am going to try incorporating some of them to see if anything improves.


----------



## Miranda

The Expert said:


> My "slow jog" is more like a shuffle than a run. Essentially, to slow down, I take smaller steps. Yes, I go slower, but it also seems to result in bad posture, tightening of my hamstrings and all kinds of other bad habits. I don't think it helps that I never actually learned proper form and probably have been doing something wrong to begin with. I've been researching tips on better form and am going to try incorporating some of them to see if anything improves.


You may have some form issues, but honestly I think there just reaches a point where it's really hard to maintain a good running form while also moving that slowly.  When someone is running 7:00 miles or whatever, there's a lot of room in there to slow down and still be running.   Not so much when you are slower.  I also end up shuffling and get sore.  I am 6'0" tall so my stride is already normally longer... to slow down to 13:00-14:00 I have to chop my stride way short and I feel like I'm clomp clomp clomping straight up and down and it bothers my back.  My running pace ends up normally around the 10:30-11:30 range right now, and my overall pace ends up 12-12:30 courtesy of walk breaks.


----------



## The Expert

Miranda said:


> You may have some form issues, but honestly I think there just reaches a point where it's really hard to maintain a good running form while also moving that slowly.  When someone is running 7:00 miles or whatever, there's a lot of room in there to slow down and still be running.   Not so much when you are slower.  I also end up shuffling and get sore.  I am 6'0" tall so my stride is already normally longer... to slow down to 13:00-14:00 I have to chop my stride way short and I feel like I'm clomp clomp clomping straight up and down and it bothers my back.  My running pace ends up normally around the 10:30-11:30 range right now, and my overall pace ends up 12-12:30 courtesy of walk breaks.



YES this is exactly what it feels like! Not only am I not that fast to begin with, I'm also 5'1" so my stride is already pretty short. LOL who woulda thought we'd hijack the running thread with discussion of how to go SLOWER?!


----------



## jmasgat

The Expert said:


> YES this is exactly what it feels like! Not only am I not that fast to begin with, I'm also 5'1" so my stride is already pretty short. LOL who woulda thought we'd hijack the running thread with discussion of how to go SLOWER?!



I find this very interesting.  I am getting ready to switch up my training and switch to a Hansons plan.  My easy runs and long runs will then be at least a minute or more slower than what I do now. And I definitely need to work on slowing down with good form. It's not easy!


----------



## Nole95

I switched over to the Hansons plan last summer, and it has worked out very well for me.  I made a couple of slight modifications along the way to adjust to my schedule, but running that plan allowed me to shave 13 minutes off my marathon PR time at the Savannah Marathon in November.  If not for some hernia pain that hit me at mile 20, I am pretty confident I could have shaved off 5-10 more minutes.  This was just with the beginner program.

I stuck to the paces set in the book for what I wanted to do, and got progressively stronger as the plan went on.  I never felt like I was getting burned out because I was pacing the way I should be for the run on that particular day.  I was in better shape for that marathon than for any of the others I have run.  I fully plan on using it again for Dopey 2018 training.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Other than medals, are there items from running that means something to you? Maybe that you even display?

ATTQOTD: My race bibs! I have a old shower curtain (The outer one that doesn't actually get wet, made of fabric) that was used in college with LSU on it. Well when I got married it did not make the cut to be kept inside. So I have it in our garage with all my race bibs on. I also write any details that are not on already printed on it, on the back side. Usually things like finish time, maybe weather conditions, ect.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: For me I really enjoy the tech shirts.  Not the ones you buy at the expo, but the ones you get when you pick up your packets.  I like having things that can be used or consumed, and it is cool to see other runners wear theirs and see what races they have run in.  My most prized shirt is the Disney Marathon shirt (my first one) from this year.  Other than shirts, I really enjoy keeping up with my statistics and seeing how much I have run and see how I have improved over time and increased miles.  The medals are cool, but to me the stats are what made getting the medal possible.


----------



## Dave Rolen

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than medals, are there items from running that means something to you? Maybe that you even display?.



ATTQOTD: I have a few belt buckles from Ultras that I'm looking to display. I also have a really cool coffee mug from a local pottery shop that they handed out at the end of a 50 le run. The run was called the moonlight Boogie since it was overnight and the mug is a very dark blue/black mug that reminds me of midnight. My first ever 1/2, they gave out small duffle bags and I still use mine to this day for my running stuff. That was 11 years ago where it all started.


----------



## ZellyB

QOTD:  Probably the race shirts, but I have a sort of ridiculous number of them now.  I've been thinking about getting them made into a throw because I don't have the heart to get rid of any of them.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: I have my race bibs in a binder.  I have a race shirt quilt and am gearing up to have another made...I never wear the race shirts but can't bring myself to part with them!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Shirts   And couple races I have done have given out other useful items... a hoodie from my 3M race in January, a fleece jacket from a HM last fall, an embroidered gym bag from a HM in 2015, and then a local 5K that gives out embroidered winter running hats from Swix every year so I have a small hat collection.

Oddly, I'm not really much of a bib person.  Mine are all crumpled up in various piles around the house where I have dumped my stuff post-race.   They always look like a disaster after I finish.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than medals, are there items from running that means something to you? Maybe that you even display?



Shirts and finisher shirts, mostly, especially those from important races - first marathon, Comrades, IM Florida - or really fun races - Stockholm, Marine Corps, Two Oceans. I used to never keep my bibs but decided to start a few months ago when I saw mention of the bib bags. Seems like a fun thing to do with them.


----------



## ZellyB

@Ariel484 Who did you use to make your quilt?


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I think my free HC15k race hoodie this year.  I got one last year that said 5k/15k on it and I do like it still, but the fact I actually ran the 15k this time makes me feel all bad@$$ when I wear the new one on a run. Not that anyone is really seeing it, it's just special to me.

Not an actual race item: but I bought a starbucks mug at WDW marathon weekend right after my first rundisney race and it gives me the warm and fuzzies when I have sunday morning coffee using it.  For some reason its linked in my brain with that race.


----------



## Ariel484

ZellyB said:


> @Ariel484 Who did you use to make your quilt?


https://www.projectrepat.com/

Sign up for their email list, they send out 30% off coupon codes a lot.

I'd like to get a nicer one done but those seem to cost, like, $400-$500...


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: I sent my bibs to be made into a bag a couple weeks ago.


----------



## DopeyBadger

@Miranda and @The Expert - Here is how I would approach this situation.  Since it's a long example, I'll put it behind a spoiler to save space.



Spoiler: Slow Running Thoughts



First, my golden #1 most important rule of training: You have to enjoy the training because it can be as much as 99% of all of the running you do in preparation for a race.  So whenever, I have to make a final decision on training, I will always think about that statement at the forefront.  Because if you don't enjoy the training, then you won't stick with it.

The first thing I'd look at are my running shoes.  Everyone is different when it comes to shoes.  But I know when I first started on the slow run mindset, I had similar aches and pains trying to go slower.  It didn't feel natural, and sometimes it felt like it hurt worse than just going a little faster.  I ended up switching up my shoes to a more cushioned version (went from Saucony Ride to Saucony Triumph) and found a noticeable difference immediately.  I've also tried to run fast in my Triumphs and I can't do it because it doesn't feel right.  Every time I go out for a fast interval run, I do a warm-up and cool-down.  For the fast runs, I use my Saucony Kinvara's which are my least cushioned shoe I use.  Those warm-ups and cool-downs eat my legs up because of the Kinvaras.  I do those same paces in Triumphs and no problem, but man is it hard to do them in the Kinvaras.  So that's the first place I'd look when little aches and pains crop up from slow running.

Now for the sake of the thought process, let's say that changing the shoes doesn't help.  The next question becomes - 

19) If I told you to run as slow as you can, how fast would you be running? This would be at a pace where you're barely breathing differently than normal walking. It feels like you're barely trying.

You might recognize this question as one that I ask in my standard training plan list.  The reason I ask this is because I want to get your unbiased opinion on how slow you think you can go.  For 80-90% of the people I've worked with, the pace they tell me is the pace I schedule as the easy runs.  Not because I altered the pace calculations, but because they usually fall in line together naturally.  However, on occasion there are people whose answer is faster than the easy pace.  For these people, I schedule the easy pace per the calculation and then wait and see.  Some people adapt to the slower training pace in 2-3 weeks and others it might take as long as a year.  But if things aren't working out with the slower pacing, and things don't feel right or it becomes not enjoyable then it's time to make a change.

So, we go back to question 19.  How does that pace that you feel is the slowest you can run compare to the pace calculations given?  For example,

 

This is a pace calculation.  If the person came to me and said a 14:00 min/mile is too slow.  The slowest I can comfortably run biomechanically is an 11:52 min/mile (HM Tempo).  As a relative pace to their racing profile a HM Tempo run is 88-90% HR max or 84-90% VO2max.  This is roughly an 84% effort.  The goal for an easy run is about 65-78% HRmax or 59-74% VO2max which means if we did a sustained run at HM Tempo we wouldn't elicit the benefits of easy running.  So to overcome this, I would say run the 11:52 min/mile which is the slowest pace you biomechanically feel comfortable at and add in walking breaks to ensure that the physiological stress you're putting on the body stays low.  Running a HM Tempo is kept to about 30-60 minutes of continuous running, so an easy run at that pace has to be considerably broken up to maintain the "easy" designation.  I am not well versed in run/walk, but this is how I would approach it.

The next question would be how fast do you walk?  For the sake of this example, let's say this person walks a 17:00 min/mile (average human walk is about a 19 min/mile).  The goal would be to find a run/walk ratio that keeps the run easy.  Let's run through some different run/walk intervals and run the calculation - 

 

A 4 min run and 30 sec walk (or 8:1 ratio) would be an average pace of 12:17 min/mile (there will be variability on a mile by mile basis purely from the standpoint of the intervals not ending at each mile marker).  A 12:17 min/mile average pace is still too quick and more like a M Tempo run.

 

A 2 min run and 1 min walk (or 2:1 ratio) would be an average pace of 13:12 min/mile.  A 13:12 min/mile average pace is still too quick and more like a long run 

 

Although Galloway's recommendation I believe is even slower for a long run at 90-120 seconds slower than M Tempo, looks like his Magic Mile calculator says a 14:47 min/mile for someone with this race profile using a 15/30 run/walk ratio (or 1:2 ratio).

 

I'd probably settle on the 1:1 ratio like this one.  It's 1 min run and 1 min walk, which comes out to an average pace of a 13:59 min/mile which is nicely in the easy category.  Since this running pace is around this person's HM Tempo pace I'd venture to guess from a physiological standpoint this person could do 2 min run and 2 min walk or 4 min run and 4 min walk and still reap the benefits of the easy run.

At the end of the day, the true goal of the easy run is to increase the training load, induce active recovery, maintain a low to medium level of cumulative fatigue throughout the training cycle, and to induce the body into adapting and creating a better muscle structure (more and larger mitochondria and increased blood flow).  So if we can hit this feeling of ending a run and it feeling super easy, then we're likely on track in gaining these benefits.  With this coming the added benefit of always feeling comfortable biomechanically during the run without the feeling of causing new problems by going too slow.





LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than medals, are there items from running that means something to you? Maybe that you even display?



My times!  I have my PRs on the chalk board, inspirational quotes and then all of my race times.  I pass through this hallway several times a day.  Reminds me where I was, where I am, and where I want to be.


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes I have a race to announce.  I will be running a whopping 50 yards with roxykiddo as she's finally agreed to run with me!  She will be a Flying Piglet on May 6th.  My goal is to stay standing and not step on any other children. 

Can anyone reccommend a good training plan for the 50 yard distance? (I kid, I kid!)


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Can anyone reccommend a good training plan for the 50 yard distance? (I kid, I kid!)



Try not to puke


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than medals, are there items from running that means something to you? Maybe that you even display?


I would have to say my shirts I guess. I wear them pretty often whether it's for running or out and about. I do have my bibs hung up but they don't really mean that much compared to medals and shirts.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I love race shirts- maybe even more than the bling. I "literally" have a gajillion tshirts and never need another one, but there is something so exciting about wearing them. The 10K I did in the fall gave sweatshirts and although it was the most boring course EVER and super windy... It's tempting to do it again for the sweatshirt (which I don't need.) My name's Blake and I have a problem


----------



## The Expert

DopeyBadger said:


> @Miranda and @The Expert - Here is how I would approach this situation.  Since it's a long example, I'll put it behind a spoiler to save space.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Slow Running Thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> First, my golden #1 most important rule of training: You have to enjoy the training because it can be as much as 99% of all of the running you do in preparation for a race.  So whenever, I have to make a final decision on training, I will always think about that statement at the forefront.  Because if you don't enjoy the training, then you won't stick with it.
> 
> The first thing I'd look at are my running shoes.  Everyone is different when it comes to shoes.  But I know when I first started on the slow run mindset, I had similar aches and pains trying to go slower.  It didn't feel natural, and sometimes it felt like it hurt worse than just going a little faster.  I ended up switching up my shoes to a more cushioned version (went from Saucony Ride to Saucony Triumph) and found a noticeable difference immediately.  I've also tried to run fast in my Triumphs and I can't do it because it doesn't feel right.  Every time I go out for a fast interval run, I do a warm-up and cool-down.  For the fast runs, I use my Saucony Kinvara's which are my least cushioned shoe I use.  Those warm-ups and cool-downs eat my legs up because of the Kinvaras.  I do those same paces in Triumphs and no problem, but man is it hard to do them in the Kinvaras.  So that's the first place I'd look when little aches and pains crop up from slow running.
> 
> Now for the sake of the thought process, let's say that changing the shoes doesn't help.  The next question becomes -
> 
> 19) If I told you to run as slow as you can, how fast would you be running? This would be at a pace where you're barely breathing differently than normal walking. It feels like you're barely trying.
> 
> You might recognize this question as one that I ask in my standard training plan list.  The reason I ask this is because I want to get your unbiased opinion on how slow you think you can go.  For 80-90% of the people I've worked with, the pace they tell me is the pace I schedule as the easy runs.  Not because I altered the pace calculations, but because they usually fall in line together naturally.  However, on occasion there are people whose answer is faster than the easy pace.  For these people, I schedule the easy pace per the calculation and then wait and see.  Some people adapt to the slower training pace in 2-3 weeks and others it might take as long as a year.  But if things aren't working out with the slower pacing, and things don't feel right or it becomes not enjoyable then it's time to make a change.
> 
> So, we go back to question 19.  How does that pace that you feel is the slowest you can run compare to the pace calculations given?  For example,
> 
> View attachment 226700
> 
> This is a pace calculation.  If the person came to me and said a 14:00 min/mile is too slow.  The slowest I can comfortably run biomechanically is an 11:52 min/mile (HM Tempo).  As a relative pace to their racing profile a HM Tempo run is 88-90% HR max or 84-90% VO2max.  This is roughly an 84% effort.  The goal for an easy run is about 65-78% HRmax or 59-74% VO2max which means if we did a sustained run at HM Tempo we wouldn't elicit the benefits of easy running.  So to overcome this, I would say run the 11:52 min/mile which is the slowest pace you biomechanically feel comfortable at and add in walking breaks to ensure that the physiological stress you're putting on the body stays low.  Running a HM Tempo is kept to about 30-60 minutes of continuous running, so an easy run at that pace has to be considerably broken up to maintain the "easy" designation.  I am not well versed in run/walk, but this is how I would approach it.
> 
> The next question would be how fast do you walk?  For the sake of this example, let's say this person walks a 17:00 min/mile (average human walk is about a 19 min/mile).  The goal would be to find a run/walk ratio that keeps the run easy.  Let's run through some different run/walk intervals and run the calculation -
> 
> View attachment 226701
> 
> A 4 min run and 30 sec walk (or 8:1 ratio) would be an average pace of 12:17 min/mile (there will be variability on a mile by mile basis purely from the standpoint of the intervals not ending at each mile marker).  A 12:17 min/mile average pace is still too quick and more like a M Tempo run.
> 
> View attachment 226702
> 
> A 2 min run and 1 min walk (or 2:1 ratio) would be an average pace of 13:12 min/mile.  A 13:12 min/mile average pace is still too quick and more like a long run
> 
> View attachment 226703
> 
> Although Galloway's recommendation I believe is even slower for a long run at 90-120 seconds slower than M Tempo, looks like his Magic Mile calculator says a 14:47 min/mile for someone with this race profile using a 15/30 run/walk ratio (or 1:2 ratio).
> 
> View attachment 226704
> 
> I'd probably settle on the 1:1 ratio like this one.  It's 1 min run and 1 min walk, which comes out to an average pace of a 13:59 min/mile which is nicely in the easy category.  Since this running pace is around this person's HM Tempo pace I'd venture to guess from a physiological standpoint this person could do 2 min run and 2 min walk or 4 min run and 4 min walk and still reap the benefits of the easy run.
> 
> At the end of the day, the true goal of the easy run is to increase the training load, induce active recovery, maintain a low to medium level of cumulative fatigue throughout the training cycle, and to induce the body into adapting and creating a better muscle structure (more and larger mitochondria and increased blood flow).  So if we can hit this feeling of ending a run and it feeling super easy, then we're likely on track in gaining these benefits.  With this coming the added benefit of always feeling comfortable biomechanically during the run without the feeling of causing new problems by going too slow.



SUPER duper helpful, thank you!!! And I love your inspiration wall. Wish I had room to put something like that up in my home, but I'm kicking around starting a bullet journal for running. This would totally fit in there!

ATTQOTD: I'm at the stage where I've accumulated enough race stuff I need to figure out how to display it. I've saved my bibs in a stack in my closet, and all my medals are hung on a hook in there together. Looking at picking up something like this: https://www.etsy.com/listing/229784371/every-mile-is-magic-original-design. I just have to figure out where to put it and whether to keep my bibs.


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> My name's Blake and I have a problem



Hi Blake!


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than medals, are there items from running that means something to you? Maybe that you even display?


 I have my race bibs in a binder. I have a coaster/bottle opener from my 5000 Yards Dash that gets used regularly. I just got a Grilled Cheese and Tomato Soup Run branded soup bowl. When I graduated college I got a t-shirt blanket made by a family friend. Now I'm considering having another one made for race shirts.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than medals, are there items from running that means something to you? Maybe that you even display?



Hmmm, I guess I am sort of the Grinch of running... I really don't display anything.  My race medals go into the bottom of a drawer, and only if they are significant for some reason.  Otherwise, they go away.  My race shirts, I wear for running (if tech) or hang out shirts (if cotton) until they are no longer wearable, then throw them away like any other shirt.  My bib gets tossed immediately after the race.  No stickers on my car.  I do keep track of PRs, but they are not displayed anywhere.  Hey wait... I guess I do have one race poster that is framed on the wall in the basement: Ironman Wisconsin (yea, I'm just happy I was able to think of something I have displayed).

Don't get me wrong, running means a lot to me, and I talk about it all the time.  I guess running just feels a normal part of my everyday life.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have a medal hanger that has my bibs and medals, but I just ran out of room on it so I think I am going to get curtain rods instead. I also keep all of my race shirts, but never wear them so the idea of a blanket would be perfect! I love bling, so adding to my collection makes me smile.

PS. Thanks for the well wishes yesterday! I went to the doctor and had x-rays and my foot bent all different ways and he says everything looks fine. Probably just inflammation from those hills on Saturday during my half and some new shoe inserts I tried (they have been removed, haha). He said to take a few days off from running so hopefully it will not return once I start back.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than medals, are there items from running that means something to you? Maybe that you even display?



I don't even display my medals ...
At some point in time I'd like to display my bibs. The goal is to buy a painting canvas, attach them (using mod podge or something of the like), put some sort of coating on top, and then hang up the canvas. But I haven't gotten to that point yet.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

ATTQOTD: I have my medals on the wall with tension rods, but they have become too heavy to be up there like that (the rods with my Disney ones have fallen off the wall a few times) so my dad, who is good at woodworking and pretty crafty, is going to make me a medal ladder sort of thing that just leans against the wall. More space, looks better, and the way my dad makes things it will be about a heavy duty and sturdy as you can possibly get (and weigh a flipping ton). I also display my bibs but just attached to a binder ring and hanging by my medals. I would love to have a shirt blanket, I rarely wear them so I might just have to look into that!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> Hi Blake!



Hi!  (PS yes, I am a "girl" with a "boy's" name. My parents were way ahead of the trend ha)



SarahDisney said:


> I don't even display my medals ...
> At some point in time I'd like to display my bibs. The goal is to buy a painting canvas, attach them (using mod podge or something of the like), put some sort of coating on top, and then hang up the canvas. But I haven't gotten to that point yet.



I love this idea!


----------



## Miranda

DopeyBadger said:


> @Miranda and @The Expert - Here is how I would approach this situation.  Since it's a long example, I'll put it behind a spoiler to save space.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Slow Running Thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> First, my golden #1 most important rule of training: You have to enjoy the training because it can be as much as 99% of all of the running you do in preparation for a race.  So whenever, I have to make a final decision on training, I will always think about that statement at the forefront.  Because if you don't enjoy the training, then you won't stick with it.
> 
> The first thing I'd look at are my running shoes.  Everyone is different when it comes to shoes.  But I know when I first started on the slow run mindset, I had similar aches and pains trying to go slower.  It didn't feel natural, and sometimes it felt like it hurt worse than just going a little faster.  I ended up switching up my shoes to a more cushioned version (went from Saucony Ride to Saucony Triumph) and found a noticeable difference immediately.  I've also tried to run fast in my Triumphs and I can't do it because it doesn't feel right.  Every time I go out for a fast interval run, I do a warm-up and cool-down.  For the fast runs, I use my Saucony Kinvara's which are my least cushioned shoe I use.  Those warm-ups and cool-downs eat my legs up because of the Kinvaras.  I do those same paces in Triumphs and no problem, but man is it hard to do them in the Kinvaras.  So that's the first place I'd look when little aches and pains crop up from slow running.
> 
> Now for the sake of the thought process, let's say that changing the shoes doesn't help.  The next question becomes -
> 
> 19) If I told you to run as slow as you can, how fast would you be running? This would be at a pace where you're barely breathing differently than normal walking. It feels like you're barely trying.
> 
> You might recognize this question as one that I ask in my standard training plan list.  The reason I ask this is because I want to get your unbiased opinion on how slow you think you can go.  For 80-90% of the people I've worked with, the pace they tell me is the pace I schedule as the easy runs.  Not because I altered the pace calculations, but because they usually fall in line together naturally.  However, on occasion there are people whose answer is faster than the easy pace.  For these people, I schedule the easy pace per the calculation and then wait and see.  Some people adapt to the slower training pace in 2-3 weeks and others it might take as long as a year.  But if things aren't working out with the slower pacing, and things don't feel right or it becomes not enjoyable then it's time to make a change.
> 
> So, we go back to question 19.  How does that pace that you feel is the slowest you can run compare to the pace calculations given?  For example,
> 
> View attachment 226700
> 
> This is a pace calculation.  If the person came to me and said a 14:00 min/mile is too slow.  The slowest I can comfortably run biomechanically is an 11:52 min/mile (HM Tempo).  As a relative pace to their racing profile a HM Tempo run is 88-90% HR max or 84-90% VO2max.  This is roughly an 84% effort.  The goal for an easy run is about 65-78% HRmax or 59-74% VO2max which means if we did a sustained run at HM Tempo we wouldn't elicit the benefits of easy running.  So to overcome this, I would say run the 11:52 min/mile which is the slowest pace you biomechanically feel comfortable at and add in walking breaks to ensure that the physiological stress you're putting on the body stays low.  Running a HM Tempo is kept to about 30-60 minutes of continuous running, so an easy run at that pace has to be considerably broken up to maintain the "easy" designation.  I am not well versed in run/walk, but this is how I would approach it.
> 
> The next question would be how fast do you walk?  For the sake of this example, let's say this person walks a 17:00 min/mile (average human walk is about a 19 min/mile).  The goal would be to find a run/walk ratio that keeps the run easy.  Let's run through some different run/walk intervals and run the calculation -
> 
> View attachment 226701
> 
> A 4 min run and 30 sec walk (or 8:1 ratio) would be an average pace of 12:17 min/mile (there will be variability on a mile by mile basis purely from the standpoint of the intervals not ending at each mile marker).  A 12:17 min/mile average pace is still too quick and more like a M Tempo run.
> 
> View attachment 226702
> 
> A 2 min run and 1 min walk (or 2:1 ratio) would be an average pace of 13:12 min/mile.  A 13:12 min/mile average pace is still too quick and more like a long run
> 
> View attachment 226703
> 
> Although Galloway's recommendation I believe is even slower for a long run at 90-120 seconds slower than M Tempo, looks like his Magic Mile calculator says a 14:47 min/mile for someone with this race profile using a 15/30 run/walk ratio (or 1:2 ratio).
> 
> View attachment 226704
> 
> I'd probably settle on the 1:1 ratio like this one.  It's 1 min run and 1 min walk, which comes out to an average pace of a 13:59 min/mile which is nicely in the easy category.  Since this running pace is around this person's HM Tempo pace I'd venture to guess from a physiological standpoint this person could do 2 min run and 2 min walk or 4 min run and 4 min walk and still reap the benefits of the easy run.
> 
> At the end of the day, the true goal of the easy run is to increase the training load, induce active recovery, maintain a low to medium level of cumulative fatigue throughout the training cycle, and to induce the body into adapting and creating a better muscle structure (more and larger mitochondria and increased blood flow).  So if we can hit this feeling of ending a run and it feeling super easy, then we're likely on track in gaining these benefits.  With this coming the added benefit of always feeling comfortable biomechanically during the run without the feeling of causing new problems by going too slow.


Thanks!  I feel like I end up doing most of this in a less scientific way (slowing down my overall pace by using walk breaks to slow it down) so it's good to know that I'm probably doing it kinda sorta right.   I don't actually do Galloway run-walk intervals anymore... I do Miranda runs-until-she-feels-like-walking intervals now.   I don't have the endurance to run 100% of the time, especially when there's hills, so I still take walk breaks, but moving away from strictly doing Galloway came from joining my running group.  No one in the group does intervals, and it has always been my desire to be able to be less tied down to a "schedule", so when I joined the group, I just started running as much as I could.


----------



## SarahDisney

Can I ask you guys a question?
At what point do you let a non-running injury pause your running?
I did something to my upper back on Saturday night (uncomfortable chair related, not running related). At first it was just annoying, but now it's getting worse. It bothered me while I was running this morning, but it wasn't any worse than it's bothering me right now (while I'm sitting on a comfortable couch).
I can't decide if this is a "take a few days off from running" type situation or if I'm okay keeping up the running because the running isn't making it any worse (it just isn't making it any better either). Any thoughts? What would you do in this situation?

Note to the world: If you're going to spend hours sitting in one place typing on the computer, make sure you have a comfortable chair. Or set an alarm to remind yourself to stand up and stretch every so often. Ugh.


----------



## roxymama

Miranda said:


> Thanks!  I feel like I end up doing most of this in a less scientific way (slowing down my overall pace by using walk breaks to slow it down) so it's good to know that I'm probably doing it kinda sorta right.   I don't actually do Galloway run-walk intervals anymore... I do Miranda runs-until-she-feels-like-walking intervals now.   I don't have the endurance to run 100% of the time, especially when there's hills, so I still take walk breaks, but moving away from strictly doing Galloway came from joining my running group.  No one in the group does intervals, and it has always been my desire to be able to be less tied down to a "schedule", so when I joined the group, I just started running as much as I could.



When I first started putting a slow running pace into my training I was doing this weird galloping, not quite a jog thing and it felt really really weird and wrong.  I forgot who said this to me or if I came up with it on my own? But once I figured out that I could have the same type of form as my faster running, but put way less power behind it then when I'm attempting to move faster...then it clicked for me.  I had to liken it to walking.  When I walk slow somewhere there is not a lot of power behind it.  Then when I start walking a little faster I have to output some power to get going quicker and then finally if I'm like trying to catch a flight but not willing to run then I'm putting a lot of power behind my walking.  And things may change slightly with how many steps and maybe how I'm leaning forward towards my goal a little more...but yeah...something about thinking about it that way really helped me when I translated it to running.  Same-ish form...more or less power...let your body cope with the extra power?  
That's totally unscientific though.  
Also training with the slower speeds made me faster, and then my paces changed and now my slower isn't as slow.  So that fixed itself too


----------



## opusone

SarahDisney said:


> Can I ask you guys a question?
> At what point do you let a non-running injury pause your running?
> I did something to my upper back on Saturday night (uncomfortable chair related, not running related). At first it was just annoying, but now it's getting worse. It bothered me while I was running this morning, but it wasn't any worse than it's bothering me right now (while I'm sitting on a comfortable couch).
> I can't decide if this is a "take a few days off from running" type situation or if I'm okay keeping up the running because the running isn't making it any worse (it just isn't making it any better either). Any thoughts? What would you do in this situation?
> 
> Note to the world: If you're going to spend hours sitting in one place typing on the computer, make sure you have a comfortable chair. Or set an alarm to remind yourself to stand up and stretch every so often. Ugh.



If running isn't making it worse, I would only stop running if the pain was making you change your running gait.  Otherwise, I would continue to run.


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> Can I ask you guys a question?
> At what point do you let a non-running injury pause your running?
> I did something to my upper back on Saturday night (uncomfortable chair related, not running related). At first it was just annoying, but now it's getting worse. It bothered me while I was running this morning, but it wasn't any worse than it's bothering me right now (while I'm sitting on a comfortable couch).
> I can't decide if this is a "take a few days off from running" type situation or if I'm okay keeping up the running because the running isn't making it any worse (it just isn't making it any better either). Any thoughts? What would you do in this situation?
> 
> Note to the world: If you're going to spend hours sitting in one place typing on the computer, make sure you have a comfortable chair. Or set an alarm to remind yourself to stand up and stretch every so often. Ugh.



I had a back soreness thing last week because I held my heavy water bottle in one hand for a long time (duh) without switching it up.  I took it easy my next run and it resolved itself.  I'd say go for a couple of easy runs to see if it goes away first.  And yes, sitting a lot all day is the worst!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I have a ton of shirts, some sweatshirts and buffs, and a couple of pint glasses that I use regularly. I've saved some of my bibs from my biggest races, but I don't know what I'm going to do with those yet (getting some good ideas here). Really though, it's all about the bling for me!


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD: I have the race bib from my first distance race (Minnie 15k), Boston Marathon, and my 70.3.  I also have some useful age group awards: Martini glass, beer steins, and one of the most useful was a "Buff" from the 70.3.  I use that all winter.


----------



## DopeyBadger

The Expert said:


> SUPER duper helpful, thank you!!!





Miranda said:


> Thanks!  I feel like I end up doing most of this in a less scientific way (slowing down my overall pace by using walk breaks to slow it down) so it's good to know that I'm probably doing it kinda sorta right.   I don't actually do Galloway run-walk intervals anymore... I do Miranda runs-until-she-feels-like-walking intervals now.   I don't have the endurance to run 100% of the time, especially when there's hills, so I still take walk breaks, but moving away from strictly doing Galloway came from joining my running group.  No one in the group does intervals, and it has always been my desire to be able to be less tied down to a "schedule", so when I joined the group, I just started running as much as I could.



Happy to help!  I think the key to the puzzle is finding out the relationship with your "slowest comfortable biomechanical pace" and your current pacing profile.  If it's at HM Tempo, then what I've said above would make sense.  But as that pace gets faster and faster relatively things start to change.  Let's say instead of HM pace it was 5k pace (as the slowest comfortable biomechanical pace).  Well a normal training regimen at 5k pace is around 8-15 minutes in total and something like 1000m with 3 min resting intervals.  But with a pace of 10:52 min/mile for 5k, that's already 6:48 sustained running + 3 minute rests.  This means the necessary ratio of run to walk needs to be much less than 2:1 and that the duration of the run needs to be much less than 7 min (like 15-30 seconds instead).  So a run/walk of 1:4 or 1:6 with a 30 second run and 2-3 min walk would probably make more sense if your slowest comfortable biomechanical pace is 5k pace to maintain an "easy" designation on that run.



roxymama said:


> When I first started putting a slow running pace into my training I was doing this weird galloping, not quite a jog thing and it felt really really weird and wrong.  I forgot who said this to me or if I came up with it on my own? But once I figured out that I could have the same type of form as my faster running, but put way less power behind it then when I'm attempting to move faster...then it clicked for me.  I had to liken it to walking.  When I walk slow somewhere there is not a lot of power behind it.  Then when I start walking a little faster I have to output some power to get going quicker and then finally if I'm like trying to catch a flight but not willing to run then I'm putting a lot of power behind my walking.  And things may change slightly with how many steps and maybe how I'm leaning forward towards my goal a little more...but yeah...something about thinking about it that way really helped me when I translated it to running.  Same-ish form...more or less power...let your body cope with the extra power?
> That's totally unscientific though.
> Also training with the slower speeds made me faster, and then my paces changed and now my slower isn't as slow.  So that fixed itself too



Agreed, I do the same thing.  My cadence and stride length do change from easy to hard, but it's really just the amount of "power" I put into the step that really changes.


----------



## Miranda

SarahDisney said:


> Can I ask you guys a question?
> At what point do you let a non-running injury pause your running?
> I did something to my upper back on Saturday night (uncomfortable chair related, not running related). At first it was just annoying, but now it's getting worse. It bothered me while I was running this morning, but it wasn't any worse than it's bothering me right now (while I'm sitting on a comfortable couch).
> I can't decide if this is a "take a few days off from running" type situation or if I'm okay keeping up the running because the running isn't making it any worse (it just isn't making it any better either). Any thoughts? What would you do in this situation?
> 
> Note to the world: If you're going to spend hours sitting in one place typing on the computer, make sure you have a comfortable chair. Or set an alarm to remind yourself to stand up and stretch every so often. Ugh.


I don't know if I'm the best person to ask... I've been dealing with some kind of hip/leg issue that started stemming from how I slept my back for 5 or 6 weeks now.   I still keep running because it doesn't hurt when I'm running or warmed up/exercising, only when I'm done and I stiffen back up or after I've been sleeping all night.   I'm terrified to go to the doctor because I'm afraid they'll say it's a herniated disc, so I just keep telling myself it must be my piriformis pinching my sciatic nerve now because it feels fine once I'm stretched and loose.


----------



## tigger536

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have not hit a funk yet, but I have only been running about a year and a half. All of the advice mentioned previously would most likely work for me though. Sometimes I will be lazy and not want to go run, but normally as soon as I do I feel much better than before.
> 
> Sidenote: heading to the doctor today to have my foot looked at. After a hilly half marathon on Saturday and demoing our bathroom, I could barely bear weight when I first woke up Sunday. It is much better today, but I dread the words I think the doctor will say "take XX rest days". Luckily I have a bit of a break from races, so this would be the best time to take a recovery break if needed. Any good vibes y'all can send my way would be SO appreciated!



I feel your pain, literally! Between moving and high mileage race weekends this weekend and the one before, I have irritated my ankle.  I hope it turns out OK for you!!!


----------



## tigger536

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than medals, are there items from running that means something to you? Maybe that you even display?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My race bibs! I have a old shower curtain (The outer one that doesn't actually get wet, made of fabric) that was used in college with LSU on it. Well when I got married it did not make the cut to be kept inside. So I have it in our garage with all my race bibs on. I also write any details that are not on already printed on it, on the back side. Usually things like finish time, maybe weather conditions, ect.



I write on my bibs too! Date, distance and race if its not on there, and finish time!

ATTQOTD: Unique items - For Ultimate Peach last sunday they gave us wooden watches.  Very unique race swag to say the least.  Some people complained they would rather have another medal, but I thought it was creative.


----------



## KSellers88

tigger536 said:


> I feel your pain, literally! Between moving and high mileage race weekends this weekend and the one before, I have irritated my ankle.  I hope it turns out OK for you!!!



Thanks! Doctor did x-rays and says everything looks good. I am feeling much better today, but plan to take a few more days off just to be safe. I hope you feel better soon and that it isn't anything serious!


----------



## tigger536

SO good to hear!!!!


----------



## preciouspups

I'm sad.  I didn't get into the Beach 2 Beacon race.  I need to discuss with Mr. Preciouspups entering on a charity bib and whether or not people will be willing to donate money for me.


----------



## The Expert

All this analysis of running slower has been really helpful, especially the "power" comparison @roxymama posted. I'm not sure I have much power to work with but it totally makes sense. I'm still not 100% sure what to focus on first, but I'm looking forward to my next run to try a few things out. 

Thanks @DopeyBadger @roxymama and @Miranda for the great discussion!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than medals, are there items from running that means something to you? Maybe that you even display?



Love me a nice jacket.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than medals, are there items from running that means something to you? Maybe that you even display?



I display my bibs and medals but I've been really slacking on keeping that updated. Instead my medals and bibs from the last year are just in piles near the displays. I think I need to do some consolidating and get rid of a few. Honestly, I don't really care about the medals. I prefer something I could use and not just another thing to collect dust (I use this same mentality when it comes to other souvenirs as well). Overall, I'm just not a person who needs or wants a lot of things.

I really enjoy the oddball swag some races offer: water bottles, buffs, socks, gloves, etc. Nothing really sentimental other than race photos of myself and supporters.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than medals, are there items from running that means something to you? Maybe that you even display?



5 x 7 photos of my wife and I together for those races where we run together.  Up to around 15 or so, mostly half marathons, all at different points for the respective races.  A mix of pre-race, middle-race, finish line and post-race. Starting to run out of space, so a consolidation of photos or new house is the next step.  Either way, new framing will be involved.  I'll have to run the numbers on that!


----------



## Miranda

preciouspups said:


> I'm sad.  I didn't get into the Beach 2 Beacon race.  I need to discuss with Mr. Preciouspups entering on a charity bib and whether or not people will be willing to donate money for me.


Oops, me either, because I forgot to go back and fill out the form after I got distracted about the shirts.


----------



## Sailormoon2

1. I truly run for the medals, so they are my prized possession...but if we eliminate that...The photo taken of my sister and I, after I coached her through her first (and only) 1/2 marathon, is pretty special, it's displayed in a case with the medal and my bib.


----------



## Miranda

I have a medal rack that I got for Christmas the year before last, but I haven't hung it up and I am not positive where all of my medals are.  They're probably laying around the house with the crumpled up bibs.


----------



## LSUlakes

ZellyB said:


> QOTD:  Probably the race shirts, but I have a sort of ridiculous number of them now.  I've been thinking about getting them made into a throw because I don't have the heart to get rid of any of them.



I have the same issue, a friend of mine did make a quilt thing for me that used t-shirts I had from high school cross country, basketball, and other meaningful things along the way. I still have a lot of them, and it doesnt help that when I buy a new pair of shoes at my local running store you get a free t-shirt with the store logo on it. I have A LOT OF THOSE!!!



run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I love race shirts- maybe even more than the bling. I "literally" have a gajillion tshirts and never need another one, but there is something so exciting about wearing them. The 10K I did in the fall gave sweatshirts and although it was the most boring course EVER and super windy... It's tempting to do it again for the sweatshirt (which I don't need.) My name's Blake and I have a problem



We are your support group..... Do you want to sign up for another race? Options include in training shirt, finishers shirt, and the challenge shirt...


----------



## Princess_Nikki

*QOTD: *How to get out of a running funk? How did it start, how long it lasted, what are some of the "reasons" you've used to "justify" it, and how did you get back?

Hmm...I'm in one now and need to snap out of it! Usually it's when I have some life stuff going on that distracts me. I'm going to join the Tuesday/Thursday weekly run club at Fit2Run and I'm also a Hasher. If you know what that is, you know there's nothing like a trail run, beer, shenanigans, and fun times to snap you out of it!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

ATTQOTD: I LOVE MY MEDALS!! I'm definitely a "Will Run For Bling" girl! I'm in the process of deciding how I want to hang/display them.


----------



## baxter24

Yesterday's question: I haven't been in a running funk yet but I think it has helped continuing to signing up for races and knowing that if I want to finish, then I need to keep training. 

Today's question: I keep all of my race bibs in a small chest and I have a medal rack for the medals but haven't put them up yet. Would love to get a t shirt quilt made of all of my race t shirts. My mom made an awesome one for my husband and I from all of our old college tshirts. She did an amazing job but she claims she will never do it again because it was so much hard work. 

Funny thing I forgot to mention from my race report from the weekend. On the bus ride back after the race, there was a guy talking to someone on the phone about his race. I overheard him say that his feet were tired but on a positive note, his nipples weren't bothering him at all! Made me think of that dude from @Ariel484's trip report and I knew that guy didn't have the same post race experience!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

My funk lasted oh 3 years- wasn't till I ended up having the longest 13.1 mile 'come to jesus' walk that I realized I had to train or stop registering. Went from 3:47 half down to a 3:06 and was primed for a sub 3 until I got pregnant so goals were sidelined 

As for memories- my first 5 race year shirts are in a blanket- my bibs are in a book but otherwise it's just memories 

Random realization today- runners 'superstores' really aren't when you need size 10 or larger running shoes.. spent all yesterday trying to find new running shoes since my feet grew 1/2 size... finally found a pair of my current ones in the right size but now need wide so had to order online- grrr


----------



## Ariel484

@baxter24  good for him!!


----------



## Kathymford

Hi everyone! So I was behind like 60 pages (seriously, how long was I gone?), so I'm jumping right in. This weekend, I had a moment of clarity when in regards to running. A couple of things happened:


The Los Angeles Marathon was on Sunday, so the news and my FB feed was flooded with everyone running.
Little did I know that one of our friend's girlfriend was actually running in it. Super race and medal envy definitely occurred
My Timehop/memories app popped up a photo from exactly one year ago from a 10.5 mile training run.

And it hit me: only 1 year ago I was out running 10.5 miles!! What happened in a year? Because I surely couldn't run a 5k in my condition right now! I am only at 28 miles for the YEAR! Ugh. So sad.

So, new week, new mindset! Back to running I go. I think I'm going to start over from scratch with a C25k program. Hopefully my conditioning will come back quickly ... (@DopeyBadger I may be shooting you a message! )  oh, and I definitely need to sign up for a race. I'm considering DL half, but I'm worried about the timing of it with a delivery at work. So maybe I should do Avengers ... err ... Super Heroes half. Or completely ditch Disney this year (the horror!) and do one of the Beach Cities runs ... I feel like there should be more options locally. This is a big city after all!

I'm hoping to stay up-to-date with the thread again ... at least temporarily until my next project at work begins!


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> Funny thing I forgot to mention from my race report from the weekend. On the bus ride back after the race, there was a guy talking to someone on the phone about his race. I overheard him say that his feet were tired but on a positive note, his nipples weren't bothering him at all! Made me think of that dude from @Ariel484's trip report and I knew that guy didn't have the same post race experience!



Tip for next year if you run the race again (or for anyone considering Tobacco Road). Register early and buy the parking pass. I parked remotely and rode the buses last year and was cold and uncomfortable during the long wait for the race to start. This year I got the parking pass and it was so much nicer. Had to arrive just as early, but got to sit in a warm, comfortable car up until race start. Took a couple of trips to the heated restrooms but was able to pop right back to the car after.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How to get out of a running funk? How did it start, how long it lasted, what are some of the "reasons" you've used to "justify" it, and how did you get back?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have had little to no desire to run for what seems like a very long time now. It all started in November, then I picked things up again in January. By mid February it went south again.. I've had colds, nagging little injuries or just wanted to do something else that day. Long work days, family obligations, lack of desire, missed races... all just excuses with the thought of I will just start up again next week. So, here I am again at the beginning of another week with high hopes of getting back to it, but I've traveled this road before. Until I actually get some miles in its all talk.



I have never had a funk that lasted long.  Sometimes during marathon training, when it takes up so much time, I wonder why the heck I do this and I may not feel like running sometimes, but I keep going.  But this injury has taught me to appreciate what it is we get to do.  I know it's hard to get back into being motivated when you don't feel it but take it from someone who hasn't been able to run "freely" for over a year now, get out the door and just do it.  Maybe you can change your thought process about times or PR's and just run for fun, but go enjoy it.  I finally got to over 3 miles today on the threadmill.  It just shows me how far I have to go to get back to where I was but I am happy to be running again!



KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have not hit a funk yet, but I have only been running about a year and a half. All of the advice mentioned previously would most likely work for me though. Sometimes I will be lazy and not want to go run, but normally as soon as I do I feel much better than before.
> 
> Sidenote: heading to the doctor today to have my foot looked at. After a hilly half marathon on Saturday and demoing our bathroom, I could barely bear weight when I first woke up Sunday. It is much better today, but I dread the words I think the doctor will say "take XX rest days". Luckily I have a bit of a break from races, so this would be the best time to take a recovery break if needed. Any good vibes y'all can send my way would be SO appreciated!



I think you said the doctor told you everything was fine but I wanted to wish you luck anyway.  I am very sensitive to foot injuries now.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than medals, are there items from running that means something to you? Maybe that you even display?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My race bibs! I have a old shower curtain (The outer one that doesn't actually get wet, made of fabric) that was used in college with LSU on it. Well when I got married it did not make the cut to be kept inside. So I have it in our garage with all my race bibs on. I also write any details that are not on already printed on it, on the back side. Usually things like finish time, maybe weather conditions, ect.



I finally hung up my medals after my wife moved out.  I have a drawer full of my race shirts.  I keep my bibs in clear report sheets that will eventually go in a binder.  I write all my times on the back of each bib as well.  But that's about it for me.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   I keep all shirts, medals, and bibs but everything is in a closet or drawer somewhere.    Sometimes I wear a shirt, the mockneck from MCM is really nice and warm.   My favorite running memento is a collage of photos taken from each of the 18 events that I ran in 2015, mostly with Mrs. Slogger or Daughter of Slogger or Slogger Jr.  It's a great way to remember all the events and fun we had in 2015 and doesn't take up much room on the wall.


----------



## The Expert

Signed up for RnR Las Vegas today, and added VIP Silver. Anybody else going?


----------



## sky13

ATTQOTD: All the race T-shirts! I actually have no idea where my bibs have gone but I love the T-shirts and wear them for running (they are all dry-fit type material so great for running).


----------



## girliea

LSUlakes said:


> I have the same issue, a friend of mine did make a quilt thing for me that used t-shirts I had from high school cross country, basketball, and other meaningful things along the way. I still have a lot of them, and it doesnt help that when I buy a new pair of shoes at my local running store you get a free t-shirt with the store logo on it. I have A LOT OF THOSE!!!



I love this Varsity shirts!


----------



## Dis5150

@Miranda @The Expert I know I am late to this discussion but I thought I would chime in. I have a customized JG plan with running coach Chris Twiggs. He makes all the JG custom plans. Anyway, we have video chats on Tuesday and I asked him specifically about slowing down because since right now, my times are based on my WDW Marathon time. My pace in the marathon was 14:20 so he wants me to slow down 2 minutes a mile slower so 16:30 mm and I just can't run that slow! So he told me to walk it. He said right now it is just about endurance/time on my feet and if I continually run my marathon pace during long runs, my body wouldn't recover as fast for my speed sessions during the week. So . I don't know if I agree with him or not but since I made the decision to pay for this plan, I am going to trust him and trust in the plan and see how it goes.

ETA: I can't really walk a 16:30 pace either! I usually end up in the 14:30-15:30 pace.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than medals, are there items from running that means something to you? Maybe that you even display?


I love the long-sleeved rD shirts and wear them a lot: they're the perfect weight for layering on cooler days here in FL. For meaning, though, I'm partial to my rD collection of beer glasses, coffee mugs, and, especially, my TOT desk bell I bought as my souvenir from my first double-digit mileage race!


----------



## LSUlakes

Running a little behind today. Had a early morning Dr. appointment / ultrasound to check on baby #2 with DW. Everything is looking good per the Dr.!! In a sealed envelop is a picture from the ultrasound that will reveal the sex of our child. I have to wait till April 1 before we have family over to check out whats inside. Going to be a long 10 days...

*QOTD: *Which of the two do you find more difficult. 1. The last few miles of a long run. 2. The last few 400 or 800 meter sprint / faster pace run of a set of 8-10?

ATTQOTD: They can both be a challenge, but I think the repeats are more difficult for myself.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: repeats for sure.  At least with a long run I can slow down if I need to.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I got to experience an unexpected pleasure from running today: when someone recognizes you as a runner when you're not out running or wearing a race shirt or going to the orthopedic surgeon.

I went in for a procedure (don't ask!). When they took my vitals, my resting heart rate was 55. The nurse immediately commented that I must be a runner. Even better, when I lied down on the table, my heart rate went to 46!

It was rewarding to see all this effort manifest itself in a way that health care professionals recognized.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the two do you find more difficult. 1. The last few miles of a long run. 2. The last few 400 or 800 meter sprint / faster pace run of a set of 8-10?



Sprints. I'm not good at them which makes me avoid them.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the two do you find more difficult. 1. The last few miles of a long run. 2. The last few 400 or 800 meter sprint / faster pace run of a set of 8-10?


Well I would probably have to go with number 2. I find the first couple miles of a long run harder than the last couple as I need to get in my groove in those first couple. My first 15+ miler was difficult though. With that said I am used to sprints with football training and such so I don't find those incredible difficult either.


----------



## roxymama

I don't do repeats yet.  So I'll modify and say the last part of a tempo run is always harder than the last few of a much longer long run.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Repeats, for sure.


----------



## Nole95

The last couple of repeats always seem harder.  

The end of long runs do not bother me that much.  It often will take me a couple of miles to get into a rhythm on the long runs, but after that I can pretty much cruise on through.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the two do you find more difficult. 1. The last few miles of a long run. 2. The last few 400 or 800 meter sprint / faster pace run of a set of 8-10?



Definitely the repeats.


----------



## ZellyB

I don't do sprint repeats (even though I should) - so I'll say the last few miles of a long run.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> @Miranda @The Expert I know I am late to this discussion but I thought I would chime in. I have a customized JG plan with running coach Chris Twiggs. He makes all the JG custom plans. Anyway, we have video chats on Tuesday and I asked him specifically about slowing down because since right now, my times are based on my WDW Marathon time. My pace in the marathon was 14:20 so he wants me to slow down 2 minutes a mile slower so 16:30 mm and I just can't run that slow! So he told me to walk it. He said right now it is just about endurance/time on my feet and if I continually run my marathon pace during long runs, my body wouldn't recover as fast for my speed sessions during the week. So . I don't know if I agree with him or not but since I made the decision to pay for this plan, I am going to trust him and trust in the plan and see how it goes.
> 
> ETA: I can't really walk a 16:30 pace either! I usually end up in the 14:30-15:30 pace.



Agree with your coach!  Someway somehow try and find a way to slow down to the 2 minute + MP.  It's a critical component of the long run.  Because otherwise, like he said it become a MP workout which has a different set of time limits, recovery timeline, and adaptations/benefits.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the two do you find more difficult. 1. The last few miles of a long run. 2. The last few 400 or 800 meter sprint / faster pace run of a set of 8-10?



No doubt the repeats.  Dependent on the distance/duration of the long run, I'm usually speeding up not slowing down.  But I much prefer endurance work over speed work.  Although this current Daniels 10k cycle with pacing in the 5 min/mile area has made me start to appreciate speed work as well.


----------



## GollyGadget

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I got to experience an unexpected pleasure from running today: when someone recognizes you as a runner when you're not out running or wearing a race shirt or going to the orthopedic surgeon.
> 
> I went in for a procedure (don't ask!). When they took my vitals, my resting heart rate was 55. The nurse immediately commented that I must be a runner. Even better, when I lied down on the table, my heart rate went to 46!
> 
> It was rewarding to see all this effort manifest itself in a way that health care professionals recognized.



I've had a similar experience when going for a regular check up. It's so nice to get confirmation that your running efforts are paying off in ways you might not typically think about.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the two do you find more difficult. 1. The last few miles of a long run. 2. The last few 400 or 800 meter sprint / faster pace run of a set of 8-10?


I'm jumping on the bandwagon for 2. I'm typically wore out after repeats. On the other hand my long runs are usually done at a pace that I could run an extra mile or so which makes the workout as a whole an easier effort even if it takes 4x as long.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I am just starting to dabble in speedwork, so I don't think I have a good answer. I had a really tough 12 miler last month, so I suppose #1 for now.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Repeats for sure.


----------



## dmross

The Expert said:


> YES this is exactly what it feels like! Not only am I not that fast to begin with, I'm also 5'1" so my stride is already pretty short. LOL who woulda thought we'd hijack the running thread with discussion of how to go SLOWER?!



Lol does anybody else go on Strava and say "Wow, their easy pace is my tempo pace!" or "Their long run pace is my speed interval pace!" I know I'm not supposed to compare, but there are some fast people on this thread! It's fine we have a slow discussion now and again! 



LSUlakes said:


> Running a little behind today. Had a early morning Dr. appointment / ultrasound to check on baby #2 with DW. Everything is looking good per the Dr.!! In a sealed envelop is a picture from the ultrasound that will reveal the sex of our child. I have to wait till April 1 before we have family over to check out whats inside. Going to be a long 10 days...
> 
> *QOTD: *Which of the two do you find more difficult. 1. The last few miles of a long run. 2. The last few 400 or 800 meter sprint / faster pace run of a set of 8-10?
> 
> ATTQOTD: They can both be a challenge, but I think the repeats are more difficult for myself.



Repeats for sure. To echo @Ariel484, at least I can slow down on a long run! Easier pace by definition.


----------



## SheHulk

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I got to experience an unexpected pleasure from running today: when someone recognizes you as a runner when you're not out running or wearing a race shirt or going to the orthopedic surgeon.
> 
> I went in for a procedure (don't ask!). When they took my vitals, my resting heart rate was 55. The nurse immediately commented that I must be a runner. Even better, when I lied down on the table, my heart rate went to 46!
> 
> It was rewarding to see all this effort manifest itself in a way that health care professionals recognized.


I had a similar experience this month! I fainted in a very public way and was taken to the ER. At least once an hour somebody would walk in, look at my heart monitor (pulse low 40's), make a face, and whoever was with them just said, "She runs" and they both nodded and walked out. Somebody in charge didn't like that I fainted with such  a low pulse, though, and I wound up being admitted and subjected to WAY more tests than I would have if my pulse was more normal. Finally I had a consult with a cardiologist who told me, after many tests, that I was perfectly healthy. And that a low pulse, even in the high 30s (as it was when I first woke up in the morning) was healthy if you run. His only advice about the fainting was "If you feel like you're going to faint, sit down, don't keep standing." Much ado about nothing but now I know for sure I'm ok to continue running.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> Running a little behind today. Had a early morning Dr. appointment / ultrasound to check on baby #2 with DW. Everything is looking good per the Dr.!! In a sealed envelop is a picture from the ultrasound that will reveal the sex of our child. I have to wait till April 1 before we have family over to check out whats inside. Going to be a long 10 days...
> 
> *QOTD: *Which of the two do you find more difficult. 1. The last few miles of a long run. 2. The last few 400 or 800 meter sprint / faster pace run of a set of 8-10?
> 
> ATTQOTD: They can both be a challenge, but I think the repeats are more difficult for myself.



Speedwork is the worst for me.  Long runs are enjoyable for me.  So this is an easy one. 



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I got to experience an unexpected pleasure from running today: when someone recognizes you as a runner when you're not out running or wearing a race shirt or going to the orthopedic surgeon.
> 
> I went in for a procedure (don't ask!). When they took my vitals, my resting heart rate was 55. The nurse immediately commented that I must be a runner. Even better, when I lied down on the table, my heart rate went to 46!
> 
> It was rewarding to see all this effort manifest itself in a way that health care professionals recognized.



I had this happen a few times actually.  Once at the PCP for a visit to check out my plantar fasciitis.  They checked my pulse 3 times because it was so low, low 40's.  They said something to me and I said, "Oh, I'm a runner, it's usually this low" and they said, "Oh, ok".  Then for my presurgery check ups the NP's commented on how low my heart rate was and then I said I hurt myself running and there were like, "Oh, makes sense now".  Always makes me smile considering just a couple years ago I was in high blood pressure meds.


----------



## Dis5150

DopeyBadger said:


> Agree with your coach! Someway somehow try and find a way to slow down to the 2 minute + MP. It's a critical component of the long run. Because otherwise, like he said it become a MP workout which has a different set of time limits, recovery timeline, and adaptations/benefits.



So you agree that I should just walk a slow 16:30 mm for my (scheduled) long run of 10 miles on Saturday? Because I absolutely cannot run that slow! I have a hard time walking that slow! Maybe I will make my DH walk with me - that should slow me down.


----------



## roxymama

dmross said:


> Lol does anybody else go on Strava and say "Wow, their easy pace is my tempo pace!" or "Their long run pace is my speed interval pace!" I know I'm not supposed to compare, but there are some fast people on this thread! It's fine we have a slow discussion now and again!



Yep, agreed! I also marvel at the elevation changes of some of our Strava dis-ers.  I have many routes where I can get only 3 ft elevation change.  Some of these folks must have absolutely ripped calf muscles!!!


----------



## Kathymford

Dis5150 said:


> ETA: I can't really walk a 16:30 pace either! I usually end up in the 14:30-15:30 pace.



I walk slow even when I'm not trying. lol I don't know what it is. Without thinking, my walk pace ranges between 16 and 17. I have to focus to make it faster than that. I was following this one plan last year that was based on my then current 10k PR. And for the slow run days it said 20-22 and i laughed. I slowed down as much as I could but could not hit it. I figured that was good enough.

This was actually what got me to try out longer run intervals since the longer I run the slower I go. I learned I could indeed run for 5 minutes straight without walking ... that feels like a really long time ago right now. HA.

ATTQOTD: I don't do speed work regularly, but when I did, I didn't find it hard; probably because I'm slow to begin with. I find long runs incredibly difficult, especially when extending my distance!


----------



## Slogger

dmross said:


> Lol does anybody else go on Strava and say "Wow, their easy pace is my tempo pace!" or "Their long run pace is my speed interval pace!" I know I'm not supposed to compare, but there are some fast people on this thread! It's fine we have a slow discussion now and again!



It's amazing some of the paces we are seeing on the Strava leaderboard.   If you want to feel better, you can just look at my paces!!!


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-I will be the oddball here (again).   I prefer the repeats and speedwork over the lllllll-oooooooooo-nnnnnnn-ggggggg runs.
My hardest repeats are usually the 2nd and 3rd but then I tend to get motivated and kick some asphalt for the rest.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the two do you find more difficult. 1. The last few miles of a long run. 2. The last few 400 or 800 meter sprint / faster pace run of a set of 8-10?



I'm with everyone else (except @Slogger)... the last few speed intervals are far more difficult for me than the last few miles of a long run.


----------



## roxymama

Slogger said:


> It's amazing some of the paces we are seeing on the Strava leaderboard.   If you want to feel better, you can just look at my paces!!!



What's fun is when you mark down your easy day's workout pace and in your head you think "hey guys, this is an easy day, I can race faster than this, I swear!" and then you realize...Oh wait...they can run faster than what they are training at too! And then your head explodes 

I don't see it as competition though; it's fun to see what people can do.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> So you agree that I should just walk a slow 16:30 mm for my (scheduled) long run of 10 miles on Saturday? Because I absolutely cannot run that slow! I have a hard time walking that slow! Maybe I will make my DH walk with me - that should slow me down.



I do agree.  If your current marathon pace is a 14:30 min/mile and you are following a Galloway program (which you are), then you should aim for a 2 min+ on the long run (thus 16:30 min/mile).  It would be interesting if you ever get a HR monitor to see the relationship of these paces.  While I'm not an advocate for setting the paces up purely by HR, it's definitely something I track over time to see the relationship with pace on similar runs.  I'd be interested to see if you indeed hit the general "easy" HR zone of running with your 16:30 min/mile walk.  Funny enough I walk at about a 20-23 min/mile, but people constantly comment how slow I walk.


----------



## Dis5150

DopeyBadger said:


> I do agree.  If your current marathon pace is a 14:30 min/mile and you are following a Galloway program (which you are), then you should aim for a 2 min+ on the long run (thus 16:30 min/mile).  It would be interesting if you ever get a HR monitor to see the relationship of these paces.  While I'm not an advocate for setting the paces up purely by HR, it's definitely something I track over time to see the relationship with pace on similar runs.  I'd be interested to see if you indeed hit the general "easy" HR zone of running with your 16:30 min/mile walk.  Funny enough I walk at about a 20-23 min/mile, but people constantly comment how slow I walk.


Ok. I will trust you smart, science-understanding people.  I was thinking of getting a heart rate monitor. I just have to figure out what is compatible with my Vivoactive.


----------



## LSUlakes

So I may be way behind on the times here, but I recently discovered "DIS Daily Fix" on YouTube. I've noticed he points out a thread of the day kind of thing... Has our little thread ever made the list? It's not really Disney related so maybe not, but was just curious.


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> So I may be way behind on the times here, but I recently discovered "DIS Daily Fix" on YouTube. I've noticed he points out a thread of the day kind of thing... Has our little thread ever made the list? It's not really Disney related so maybe not, but was just curious.



I don't routinely watch that, so not sure on the Running Thread.  I do recall that @rteetz mentioned that the Marathon Weekend thread was mentioned in the days preceding the race weekend.


----------



## The Expert

roxymama said:


> Yep, agreed! I also marvel at the elevation changes of some of our Strava dis-ers.  I have many routes where I can get only 3 ft elevation change.  Some of these folks must have absolutely ripped calf muscles!!!



I have a hard time finding a route that's more than a few miles that doesn't have at least a 100 foot change. Count your blessings! 

ATTQOTD: I actually have my first speed workout on my schedule this week, so looking forward to trying it! As someone who is impatient and easily bored, I'm guessing I will enjoy it more than the long runs.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> So I may be way behind on the times here, but I recently discovered "DIS Daily Fix" on YouTube. I've noticed he points out a thread of the day kind of thing... Has our little thread ever made the list? It's not really Disney related so maybe not, but was just curious.


I watch it daily. I don't recall it ever making the fix however other threads on this board have. They look at the newer threads that have high view counts which tend to be on highly visited boards like Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies. I have had a few threads of mine make the fix as well as the monthly and even yearly top threads lists.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I don't routinely watch that, so not sure on the Running Thread.  I do recall that @rteetz mentioned that the Marathon Weekend thread was mentioned in the days preceding the race weekend.


Yep, they also mention some of the other race weekend threads when the race weekend is approaching.


----------



## LSUlakes

Maybe we could make the yearly list... on a slow year for Disney.... just maybe.... After all we have fun Friday QOTD that some times covers a Disney theme.. I kid I kid.


----------



## Jules76126

I have this really nasty blister on the side of my foot near my big toe. I have had blisters in the past when I first started running before callouses developed, but this is different. It was a normal blister that has now developed into a blood blister (not sure how that happened). I have placed a band-aid on it when running, but its still a little painful. Should I do be doing anything else or hope it goes away in a few days?

On another note - I scrapped up the side of our car today  so I think I will be going on a long run today so my DH can calm down after seeing the damage


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

Hi Everyone! I'm a newbie runner and just started Jeff Galloway's run-walk-run training program a couple of weeks ago. I'm currently doing 30 sec run, 30 sec walk intervals averaging a 13 minute mile, and am planning on signing up for a 5K. Will I feel awkward and be publicly shamed  if I do my 30 sec run, 30 sec walk intervals for the race? Or should I wait to do a 5K until I can do longer running intervals? It is a benefit 5K for ALS.


----------



## roxymama

TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm a newbie runner and just started Jeff Galloway's run-walk-run training program a couple of weeks ago. I'm currently doing 30 sec run, 30 sec walk intervals averaging a 13 minute mile, and am planning on signing up for a 5K. Will I feel awkward and be publicly shamed crazy2 if I do my 30 sec run, 30 sec walk intervals for the race? Or should I wait to do a 5K until I can do longer running intervals? It is a benefit 5K for ALS.



No!  Most 5ks both local and disney have many people who only walk.  So really anything between running and run/walk and walking is generally going to be commonplace for that distance.  Please don't feel shamed.  YOU CAN DO IT! (PS you may find you will pass people who are running the whole thing at the same avg. speed that you are run/walking and you may end up yo-yoing with them)


----------



## Kathymford

@TwoLittlePrincesses There are a few of us interval runners on here! I have done intervals for 5ks, 10ks and half marathons. It's very common at Disney runs, but Galloway is pretty popular, so you tend to see it at a lot of races now!


----------



## ZellyB

@TwoLittlePrincesses agree with the others that run/walk intervals are very common. Lots of people do :30/:30 intervals. Never worry about what others think about how you race!  You do you and be proud that you are out there. I'm an interval runner and always have been. I'm a big advocate for it. 

If the race course is crowded, just try to stay off to the right side if possible and signal by raising your hand slightly before you shift to a walk to alert anyone behind you that a pace change is coming. Hopefully though it won't be crowded and you can just relax and enjoy the race.


----------



## michigandergirl

Jules76126 said:


> I have this really nasty blister on the side of my foot near my big toe. I have had blisters in the past when I first started running before callouses developed, but this is different. It was a normal blister that has now developed into a blood blister (not sure how that happened). I have placed a band-aid on it when running, but its still a little painful. Should I do be doing anything else or hope it goes away in a few days?
> 
> On another note - I scrapped up the side of our car today  so I think I will be going on a long run today so my DH can calm down after seeing the damage



I had the same sort of blister last fall and I just left it alone. It eventually went away on its own, just sort of disintegrated I guess or dried up. I asked my doctor friend if I should pop it and she said no, it more likely to get infected that way.


----------



## michigandergirl

@LSUlakes Will you change my goal for this weekend's race to NG? In keeping with Coach Billy's plan, I am to take it easy, plus all forecast models are showing a 100% chance of rain.


----------



## SheHulk

TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm a newbie runner and just started Jeff Galloway's run-walk-run training program a couple of weeks ago. I'm currently doing 30 sec run, 30 sec walk intervals averaging a 13 minute mile, and am planning on signing up for a 5K. Will I feel awkward and be publicly shamed  if I do my 30 sec run, 30 sec walk intervals for the race? Or should I wait to do a 5K until I can do longer running intervals? It is a benefit 5K for ALS.


I don't think you will be shamed, Galloway practitioners are everywhere! Just remember people are all around you running, including behind you. Don't abruptly start walking right in front of someone. As long as you follow race etiquette and stay to the side and make sure you are aware of your surroundings, anybody who shames you is a jerk and should be ignored.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Dis5150 said:


> So you agree that I should just walk a slow 16:30 mm for my (scheduled) long run of 10 miles on Saturday? Because I absolutely cannot run that slow! I have a hard time walking that slow! Maybe I will make my DH walk with me - that should slow me down.



Believe it or not but running slow will make you faster.  Running slower allows your heart to build up its endurance without overworking your muscles, allowing for quicker recovery.  If you running fast all the times your muscles eventually might break down and cause injury as they become overworked.  




roxymama said:


> Yep, agreed! I also marvel at the elevation changes of some of our Strava dis-ers.  I have many routes where I can get only 3 ft elevation change.  Some of these folks must have absolutely ripped calf muscles!!!



I don't do Strava but I follow some runners on Instagram and when they post their easy runs I think to myself, "I hope my race pace some day matches your easy run pace".  But, in all honesty, they work at it much harder than I do so they deserve the results.  Assuming I stay injury free, I do believe I have the ability to qualify for Boston, if I can be disciplined enough to do the required work.




LSUlakes said:


> So I may be way behind on the times here, but I recently discovered "DIS Daily Fix" on YouTube. I've noticed he points out a thread of the day kind of thing... Has our little thread ever made the list? It's not really Disney related so maybe not, but was just curious.



I follow them on Facebook so I get the Daily Fix on my phone everyday.  I haven't heard this thread mentioned yet.




TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm a newbie runner and just started Jeff Galloway's run-walk-run training program a couple of weeks ago. I'm currently doing 30 sec run, 30 sec walk intervals averaging a 13 minute mile, and am planning on signing up for a 5K. Will I feel awkward and be publicly shamed  if I do my 30 sec run, 30 sec walk intervals for the race? Or should I wait to do a 5K until I can do longer running intervals? It is a benefit 5K for ALS.



If you are out there trying to improve yourself you should NEVER feel shamed, EVER!  If someone judges you for walking/running they aren't real runners IMO.  But, as others have said, you will see MANY others walking the 5K.  You will be fine.  But be proud of yourself for taking on this hobby and trying to better yourself.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## keahgirl8

TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm a newbie runner and just started Jeff Galloway's run-walk-run training program a couple of weeks ago. I'm currently doing 30 sec run, 30 sec walk intervals averaging a 13 minute mile, and am planning on signing up for a 5K. Will I feel awkward and be publicly shamed  if I do my 30 sec run, 30 sec walk intervals for the race? Or should I wait to do a 5K until I can do longer running intervals? It is a benefit 5K for ALS.



Not at all!  There are a lot of us!  I run either :30/:30 or :15/:15.  I have done races where I'm the only one, but I am either keeping up with a lot of runners, or faster.  If people are going to judge you, who cares?  That's their problem.  You just keep doing what you're doing and enjoying yourself.


----------



## baxter24

Speedwork for me!

@camaker, the bus situation was my only complaint about the race. I did a double take when I read that they wanted all runners on the bus as early as 4:00AM for a 7:00AM start. It makes sense when RunDisney wants you to get there early but at least you can get in a character line to kill the time. I got to the site at 5:15 and was thinking "now what am I gonna do until 7?" For sure going to get the parking pass next time!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the two do you find more difficult. 1. The last few miles of a long run. 2. The last few 400 or 800 meter sprint / faster pace run of a set of 8-10?



I really like the last couple miles of the long run, they often end up being some of my fastest splits...it's like I can taste the beer that's waiting for me   The last interval???  Ugh, no thanks...although I have often said that there is no greater sight for a runner than the final interval!



Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 226857





Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 227026


Awesome to see the daily inspirations making their way back to the thread @Waiting2goback!


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with a race:

25 - @WhereInFlorida  - Tomoka Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
25 - LSUlakes - Providence Corporate Cup 5k (TBA / N/A)
25 - @derekleigh  - Shamrock Half Marathon (1:58:00 / N/A)
25 - @michigandergirl - Kent City Ridge Run 15k (NG / N/A)
25 - @Slogger  - Skidaway Island Marathon (4:28:00 / N/A)
26 - @MommaoffherRocker  - Best Damn Race NOLA Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
26 - @CheapRunnerMike  - Around the Bay 30K (2:05:00 / N/A)
26 - @SunDial  - Turtle Sprint Tri (Fun / N/A)

If you would like to revise your goal for your race this weekend let me know. Best of luck to everyone!

Looks like this weekends race for me my not happen. High chance of rain in the morning, which wouldnt normally be a issue but DW is working so I was planning on pushing the little one in the stroller for the race.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you have a race that is on you list to do every year? If so, whats the distance and how many years in a row have you run it?

ATTQOTD: I have a couple that I do yearly and have done all of them for at least 3-5 years in a row. 1 - 5k, 1- 10k, and a half which I think isnt going to continue the event anymore.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I just started running races last year, lol. But I am getting ready to do the Arkansas Capital City Classic 10k again next weekend and can see how I would like to do it every year. I am actually wearing last year's shirt right now.


----------



## GollyGadget

roxymama said:


> Yep, agreed! I also marvel at the elevation changes of some of our Strava dis-ers.  I have many routes where I can get only 3 ft elevation change.  Some of these folks must have absolutely ripped calf muscles!!!


Sometimes I wish I lived somewhere so flat! My "flat" route yesterday had a 100ft elevation gain over 5 miles... compared to the 270ft for 7 miles on Sunday, it was flat.
On the other hand, the hills help break up the run and supposedly make me faster while burning more calories.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race that is on you list to do every year? If so, whats the distance and how many years in a row have you run it?


Well I used to do the local Susan G Komen race for a cure 5K every year but missed that this past year. 

I've done Marathon Weekend the past three years in a row and am going again next year. The races have changed each year I've done it. 

Those are the only ones I've done on a routinely basis.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:  I've been running the Disney 1/2 marathon since 2006 with one spin-off to the full in 2010.  Signed up for the 2018 1/2 with a sprinkle of the 10K added to the mix.


----------



## ZellyB

We do our local Bass Pro Shop half-marathon/marathon every year.  That's mostly because we are pace group leaders for our local Galloway group and it is always the goal race for the training.  I've run the marathon once and the half 4 times.  Planning on the marathon again this year.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race that is on you list to do every year? If so, whats the distance and how many years in a row have you run it?



There are several local races (5k's or 10k's) that I run most years, but I miss one or two of them every year, so no long consecutive streak.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I could see the Shamrock Shuffle 8k being an every year type of thing for my family.  This will be my second year but my father-in-law has ran it a ton.  It's supposedly the "official" start of the Chicago racing season and feels like a party but also like a serious race combined.  I like it 

I wish I could make a specific disney race an every year thing...but I'll probably end up sampling races here and there as my schedule fits.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race that is on you list to do every year? If so, whats the distance and how many years in a row have you run it?



I have done the Blue Water Triathlon every year since I started racing back in 2012.  It is local to our cottage and is a nice small event put on by a church.  Great post-race spread with the church ladies providing homemade cookies and butter tarts, hot dogs, chili, sandwiches...all kinds of goodies!  Plus two years ago they started giving out big bottles of a local craft beer as the age group awards along with race-branded beer glasses.  One of my favourite races and I have done it every year, steadily improving along the way.  2012 I was 57th, 29th in 2013 (duathlon), 16th in 2014, 8th in 2015 and last year I was 2nd overall.  Guess I have to win it this year! (unlikely)


----------



## kywyldcat03

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race that is on you list to do every year? If so, whats the distance and how many years in a row have you run it?


I just started back into running in the past 3 years, so I am working my way into finding my yearly race.  I have been increasing race distances each year.  The first year I started with a 5k in the fall and the Dark Side challenge in the spring.  Then ran the Disney marathon this year.  I am registered for the Dopey Challenge in 2018, so maybe Dopey will be my yearly race depending on how it goes.  I try to have at least one short term race scheduled and one long term Disney race scheduled.  So I am trying this year to get on a cycle where I run a full or half in the late spring and then a full or half in the fall followed by Marathon weekend at Disney.  My goal is to run Dopey each year in Jan and the Nashville RNR each year in April with maintenance races to keep in shape the rest of the year.


----------



## Wendy98

I have been lazy about posting and finally have a moment to catch up.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than medals, are there items from running that means something to you? Maybe that you even display?


. I have two framed posters in my home office.  One is from my very first marathon and the 2nd is from my first Boston.  DH got that one framed for me for Mother's Day--it only took me 2 years to hang it up.

  

I have a medal rack that again, took about 2 years to hang up.  These are mostly from the last 4-5 years.  The early medals are probably in a drawer somewhere around here.  Current medals (like this year's races) seem to hang from my kitchen cabinet knob for awhile.

 

Bibs (hoping to accumulate enough to wallpaper a wall!):

 

Older ones were probably tossed.  I keep some in front of me at my desk along with result printouts from some of the races that print them out for you.  It reminds me of how far I have come.

 

Then I have some things that fall into the "eclectic" category that I have won:

Not very eclectic, but one of the few things displayed publicly in my house.  Most things are shoved into my home office.  I am still waiting for the name plate with time.

 

These are from a small local 5k.  They are bricks.  They are heavy.  I have no clue what to do with them.

 

First time I ever got to wear a sash.  I never wanted to take it off.  Everyone should wear a sash at least once in their life.  I also won the 6 pack which still sits in my pantry.  I am more of an IPA girl, and well, not this.

 

And the oddest prize.  This was from a "no frills" half marathon.  I came in second and got this sculpture.  The wood cutting board thing behind it was the next year's prize (I was first).

 

My very favorite running trinket:

 

My obnoxious orange jacket from my first year at Boston.  I am not sure what they were thinking with that color.  It is great if we go somewhere crowded because my kids can always find me.

I also love my pint glasses from races.  I even have a plastic one that is safe for the patio in the summer.





LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which of the two do you find more difficult. 1. The last few miles of a long run. 2. The last few 400 or 800 meter sprint / faster pace run of a set of 8-10?



More difficult to motivate myself to go do?  The long run.  More difficult to actually do?  Speed.  I don't do repeats of distance though.  I do my speedwork on the treadmill and it is time based with a total distance as the final goal.  I do a lot of progression runs, some harder than others.  Speed is so much harder but I LOVE running fast and getting beaten down.


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: I've run the Bix 7 every year since 2010 when I picked up running. It's a 7 mi race with some very serious hills. The race regularly makes national top race lists and gets some notable elite runners. Meb even made a specific detour for the race before the Olympics last year.


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race that is on you list to do every year? If so, whats the distance and how many years in a row have you run it?



There is a local 5K that is run every fall for charity that I have been part of for the past 10 years or so. The start and finish line (out and back course) is about 50 yards from my front door, so I never miss it!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race that is on you list to do every year? If so, whats the distance and how many years in a row have you run it?



I haven't been running races long enough to build up a streak for anything.  So far, I would say I'm planning on making the following year in year out habits, though:

Tobacco Road Half or Marathon:  Nice course.  Comparatively flat for where I live. Well organized and fun.  Run 2 years in a row now.
Raleigh Race 13.1 - Spring:  Relatively inexpensive and fun to run.  More of a "last chance for gas" situation, as it is run the first week of June and is the last half marathon in the area until September so "run it while you can".  This year should be the 3rd in a row, but my youngest very inconsiderately decided to graduate high school during the race last year.

Not sure if it's going to have the staying power of the others, but I have to also throw out the WDW Marathon.  It will actually be the first race I will have run 3 years in a row (along with the WDWMW 10k).


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Marathon Weekend in 2012 was my first race and I've been back every year since. I'm currently perfectly Dopey and plan on continuing that streak for as long as possible. Even if my Dopey streak ends I can't imagine not running a race during Marathon Weekend.

I've also run the Indianapolis Monumental Half for the last three years and plan on continuing that event.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Too new to have any streaks yet. I have done Princess twice (5K last year, all three this year), but next year is Kessel Run time (if they don't change it!). I had planned to repeat a few local 5K and 10K races this year, but so far they are lining up with conflicts. Still waiting to find my ongoing repeat race, I guess!


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race that is on you list to do every year? If so, whats the distance and how many years in a row have you run it?



I know I will be doing the Boston Marathon for as long as I am still able to move.  This will be my 4th year.  I was blown away by the experience my first year.  The trip itself is expensive with flights and hotel (and this year I am bringing my 3 kids), but I love that entire weekend.

I used to do The Flying Pig Marathon, but it is only 2-3 weeks after Boston.  They have other events that weekend and I have done the 10k the day before a few times.  This year, I am going to attempt the marathon again.  I miss running it.  It is 20 days after Boston, so as long as I am not injured, I will do it.  No real time goals for that one.

I also do the local Thanksgiving Day Race.  It is a 10K.  I have done it since 1999, although there are many years I skipped (twice I had a baby 3 weeks prior, then a long hiatus from running for a few years).

My other big one I try to do every year is the race I did two weeks ago, The Heart Mini Marathon.  I used to run it when they just had the 15k, but since they now offer a half marathon, I like to do that.  I have been doing that since around 2001/2002.  Again, missed a few years when I couldn't run.  I remember the first few times I did it--they collected the bottom of your bib at the end and that is how we got results.  Holy cow, have we come a long way with chip timing!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race that is on you list to do every year? If so, whats the distance and how many years in a row have you run it?



There's a Turkey Trot that I've done for the past 2 Thanksgivings, and I'm hoping to do it every year that I'm in town (which I usually am). It's 5 miles. It's a good race, I like it.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Is two years considered a streak? I have only been running a little over a year and a half, but I just did the Finish on the 50 half in Auburn that finishes in Jordan Hare Stadium (War Eagle!) for the second time this past weekend. It was my first ever half marathon last year and I am going to try to continue to do it each year.


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

Kathymford said:


> @TwoLittlePrincesses There are a few of us interval runners on here! I have done intervals for 5ks, 10ks and half marathons. It's very common at Disney runs, but Galloway is pretty popular, so you tend to see it at a lot of races now!


Good to learn I most likely won't be alone!


ZellyB said:


> @TwoLittlePrincesses agree with the others that run/walk intervals are very common. Lots of people do :30/:30 intervals. Never worry about what others think about how you race!  You do you and be proud that you are out there. I'm an interval runner and always have been. I'm a big advocate for it.
> 
> If the race course is crowded, just try to stay off to the right side if possible and signal by raising your hand slightly before you shift to a walk to alert anyone behind you that a pace change is coming. Hopefully though it won't be crowded and you can just relax and enjoy the race.


Thank you for the encouragement and the etiquette tips! I never would have known to do those things!


SheHulk said:


> I don't think you will be shamed, Galloway practitioners are everywhere! Just remember people are all around you running, including behind you. Don't abruptly start walking right in front of someone. As long as you follow race etiquette and stay to the side and make sure you are aware of your surroundings, anybody who shames you is a jerk and should be ignored.


Thank you for the kind words and tips!


Waiting2goback said:


> If you are out there trying to improve yourself you should NEVER feel shamed, EVER!  If someone judges you for walking/running they aren't real runners IMO.  But, as others have said, you will see MANY others walking the 5K.  You will be fine.  But be proud of yourself for taking on this hobby and trying to better yourself.



Thank you so much!


keahgirl8 said:


> Not at all!  There are a lot of us!  I run either :30/:30 or :15/:15.  I have done races where I'm the only one, but I am either keeping up with a lot of runners, or faster.  If people are going to judge you, who cares?  That's their problem.  You just keep doing what you're doing and enjoying yourself.


Thank you! I'm so glad I most likely won't be the only one out there running intervals!



roxymama said:


> No!  Most 5ks both local and disney have many people who only walk.  So really anything between running and run/walk and walking is generally going to be commonplace for that distance.  Please don't feel shamed.  YOU CAN DO IT! (PS you may find you will pass people who are running the whole thing at the same avg. speed that you are run/walking and you may end up yo-yoing with them)


Thank you for your kind words of encouragement!


----------



## rteetz

Just wanted to mention that the runDisney board is officially 1 year old!


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: I think there's 5 races that I've pretty much done each year since I began running.

We have a very casual (no chip) 5k/~10k Turkey Trot on Thanksgiving morning.  I've done it 4 years in a row.  The start is about a block away from the finish... So the 10k is a little long because you just repeat the course, but have the extra block in there.  There's no early entry and probably 200 or so show up.
This time of the year everything is pointing towards the Kentucky Derby here.  We have a "Triple Crown" series consisting of 5k, 10k, and 10-mile races every 2 weeks.  I've done the 5k and 10k already and have the 10 mile race on April 1.  It will be my 5th year for each of these races.  I think there's about 6,000 participants in each of these races.  There are winners for each race as well as the overall series.
One week prior to the Kentucky Derby, we have a half marathon/full marathon event.  This year it's on April 29.  It will be my 4th one and I will probably always choose the half distance because this event started as only a half and then added a full later on, but it has less participants.  Last year the half had over 10,000 entries and the full had about 1,800.
Each year I notice the number of locals out running gets a jolt right around new years because of #2 and #3.  It's nice to see new runners give it a shot because the natural progression of the 5k/10k/10mile/half seems very convenient and achievable to a lot of folks.


----------



## opusone

rteetz said:


> Just wanted to mention that the runDisney board is officially 1 year old!



...and we still don't have a runDisney icon for the board!

From this post, here was @Z-Knight's suggestion:


----------



## rteetz

opusone said:


> ...and we still don't have a runDisney icon for the board!
> 
> From this post, here was @Z-Knight's suggestion:
> 
> View attachment 227120


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## LSUlakes

Not running related but Disney related. Since it's Spring break time I just recalled the Panama City, FL Holiday Inn wake up call. I would imagine yall have heard of this, but if not the link is below. Kinda wish I would have known about this as a much younger person because it looks like it would have been a blast. lol


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> Not running related but Disney related. Since it's Spring break time I just recalled the Panama City, FL Holiday Inn wake up call. I would imagine yall have heard of this, but if not the link is below. Kinda wish I would have known about this as a much younger person because it looks like it would have been a blast. lol



I spent my spring breaks in the Panama area!!!
But sadly it was doing rowing team training for sprint season.  So I was either putting together a boat, carrying a boat, rowing a boat, taking apart a boat, eating and 95% of the time asleep on a couch waiting for my alarm to go off that I had to go put together my boat again.  
(please feel sorry for me)


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: I haven't been running that long but I have run the 5k that was my first two years now. I think I am going to keep up with that tradition so I can see how much I have improved each year.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I don't have a yearly race, but would like to start one! The race closest to me (30 miles) has a 5K, 10K and half option and I am trying to decide if I want to race the 5K or volunteer for the half. After running the PHM, I really appreciated all race volunteers and am interested in volunteering for a local race!


----------



## sky13

ATTQOTD: Not at the moment. I've been running on and off for the last 9 years or so but only started signing up for runs last year! (This 9 years is with many breaks in the middle sometimes for a couple of years...)

Right now any run I sign up for depends on whether it sounds like an interesting run and whether it fits in with my schedule - unfortunately I work weekends and shifts in my job so a lot of times a run I'm interested in will clash. But there are a few cool local runs that I really want/wanted to do - e.g. there was a Pokemon Go fun run (that I wanted to do but timing didn't work out), there is a run through the zoo (which I did this year and was great fun), a night run this weekend (which unfortunately doesn't fit with my work schedule), and a few fundraising runs...


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I have done the RnR Dallas 5 of the last 6 years.  There are some in the Houston area that I have done every year since they started up:  Katy Half for 3 years, Cypress half for 2 years.  There are enough other races in the area, that I try to mix them up.


----------



## Nole95

The Hotlanta Half Marathon started in 2014.  I have run that race every year, with number four coming up in June.

First two years the race was in August.  Blazing hot in year 1.  Year 2 was a torrential rain storm with rivers of water to run through on the streets of Atlanta.  Last year the race was moved to June, and while not as hot as that first one, it was still warm. 

It's not the easiest course with the last 5K having some good hills to climb just when the temperature starts to climb.  This year I am training hard in hopes of getting my best time for this particular race.  Lots of running on the hills around my neighborhood, speed work and tempo runs.


----------



## PrincessV

TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm a newbie runner and just started Jeff Galloway's run-walk-run training program a couple of weeks ago. I'm currently doing 30 sec run, 30 sec walk intervals averaging a 13 minute mile, and am planning on signing up for a 5K. Will I feel awkward and be publicly shamed  if I do my 30 sec run, 30 sec walk intervals for the race? Or should I wait to do a 5K until I can do longer running intervals? It is a benefit 5K for ALS.


As others have already said, interval runners are everywhere - chances are slim that you'll be the only one out there! And even if you are, who cares?! You do you  FWIW, I only do run-walk intervals and likely won't ever be able to run a 5K straight through, thanks to some chronic health issues... I've run a couple small, local 5Ks where it _seemed_ like I was the only one walking until we had about a mile to go; then, all of a sudden, I started passing a whole bunch of folks who went out hard, couldn't keep up the pace, and were walking the rest of the course. I wouldn't be surprised if you find that, too. So yes, DO IT!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race that is on you list to do every year? If so, whats the distance and how many years in a row have you run it?


ATTQOTD: Not a specific race, but a race weekend - WDW Marathon Weekend! I can't envision a year coming in which I don't run at least one of the marathon weekend races.


----------



## Flossbolna

ATTQOTD:

My local "city run". The first year I did it was in 2010 and I ran the 10k distance. Since then I have sometimes downgraded to the 6k version of it since I struggle with adding distance to my running. But I only missed it once due to a heavy cold. They give you bright orange race shirts and half the people running here on my regular routes seem to be running in some of those bright orange shirts.


----------



## Kathymford

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race that is on you list to do every year? If so, whats the distance and how many years in a row have you run it?



Disneyland Half weekend is one that I've run at least one of the distances every year since I started running in 2013. Two 10ks, 1 half, and 1 dumbo ... I'm not registered for this year yet and now as I'm realizing this, I don't want to skip this year!! Ugh ... adulting is hard.

I was talking to my friend yesterday about signing up for a half in the fall (part of a series) and this morning she asks if I can be ready for a half in May. lol. That's too soon right? Especially considering my lack of running this year? 43 days until race day to be exact. Ha.


----------



## Miranda

Kathymford said:


> I was talking to my friend yesterday about signing up for a half in the fall (part of a series) and this morning she asks if I can be ready for a half in May. lol. That's too soon right? Especially considering my lack of running this year? 43 days until race day to be exact. Ha.


It sounds too soon to me, I've been running 2x a week all winter and just put in the request to get the 75% discount code for my 5/7 HM because I wasn't able to start my training plan in early February.  I'm still not sure if I am going to try and do my 6/4 one or not, I've not run anything over 3.5-4.5 miles since November.  I guess now my back is feeling better and my piriformis/sciatic/whatever pain is only crippling when I get out of bed in the mornings, it's time to poop or get off the pot about training for it.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I've been running a local 5K for charity every August since 2006. The start line is about a half mile from my house, so it's a nice warm-up & cool down. I'm working on more streaks too now that I've gotten into the longer distances with the Groundhog half and River Bank Run 25k.


----------



## baxter24

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race that is on you list to do every year? If so, whats the distance and how many years in a row have you run it?



The two races I have consistently ran the past few years has been the City of Oaks 10k in November and the Run the Quay 10k in June. Looking forward to running the City of Oaks half in the fall!


----------



## JulieODC

No yearly run yet - but we did our towns annual charity run last year and I am thinking it will become a yearly run!


----------



## dmross

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race that is on you list to do every year? If so, whats the distance and how many years in a row have you run it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have a couple that I do yearly and have done all of them for at least 3-5 years in a row. 1 - 5k, 1- 10k, and a half which I think isnt going to continue the event anymore.



In Spring: Swamp Rabbit Half in Greenville SC.  The time of year, size, running point to point... I love this race and try to do every year.
In Fall:  Wine and Dine.  I've only missed last year since 2011.

One spring half and one fall half are my current routine, but there are two other fun halfs that are sneaking in:  The Kings Mountain Half in Clover, SC and the Run and Ride at Carowinds in October.  They were just so fun that I signed up again this year!




roxymama said:


> I spent my spring breaks in the Panama area!!!
> But sadly it was doing rowing team training for sprint season.  So I was either putting together a boat, carrying a boat, rowing a boat, taking apart a boat, eating and 95% of the time asleep on a couch waiting for my alarm to go off that I had to go put together my boat again.
> (please feel sorry for me)



Why isn't there a haha button for your posts????  You make me laugh!


----------



## dmross

@TwoLittlePrincesses Had to put my idea in about Galloway.  I've been doing Hanson's training for a while and trying to increase speed for the last year, but after my half in February I decided to do my next half back at my old Galloway pace: run 1/walk :30.  It's a way to keep up the long distances, let my joints recover, and rest a little before my next training calendar.  I LOVE Galloway, and have run MANY races with a wide variety of walk run intervals.  So I'll repeat what others have said about staying right, raising a hand and looking over your shoulder, before walk breaks... and sticking to your plan regardless of what others are doing.  The same things that make you a nice driver make you a nice runner, LOL!  

Good luck!  Can't wait to hear back about how you liked the race.


----------



## Waiting2goback

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I really like the last couple miles of the long run, they often end up being some of my fastest splits...it's like I can taste the beer that's waiting for me   The last interval???  Ugh, no thanks...although I have often said that there is no greater sight for a runner than the final interval!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome to see the daily inspirations making their way back to the thread @Waiting2goback!


Thanks Mike.   I am trying to get back in the groove.  I hope to keep it going.  I glad some people like them!




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race that is on you list to do every year? If so, whats the distance and how many years in a row have you run it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have a couple that I do yearly and have done all of them for at least 3-5 years in a row. 1 - 5k, 1- 10k, and a half which I think isnt going to continue the event anymore.



I have only been running since 2014 but I am going to be doing my third B.A.A. 10K in June.  It's an awesome race.  Last year Shalane Flanagan was there and this year I will see Meb as he hits mile 5 and I hit mile 1.  



Kathymford said:


> Disneyland Half weekend is one that I've run at least one of the distances every year since I started running in 2013. Two 10ks, 1 half, and 1 dumbo ... I'm not registered for this year yet and now as I'm realizing this, I don't want to skip this year!! Ugh ... adulting is hard.
> 
> I was talking to my friend yesterday about signing up for a half in the fall (part of a series) and this morning she asks if I can be ready for a half in May. lol. That's too soon right? Especially considering my lack of running this year? 43 days until race day to be exact. Ha.



You know how much you can run right now.  I would say if you can't run at least a 10K comfortably right now then you wouldn't want to attempt a 1/2 in 43 days.  The last thing you want it to get injured.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race that is on you list to do every year? If so, whats the distance and how many years in a row have you run it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have a couple that I do yearly and have done all of them for at least 3-5 years in a row. 1 - 5k, 1- 10k, and a half which I think isnt going to continue the event anymore.



Yes! I've run a local 5k for 7 years straight, this year will be 8. Usually I do a race at Marathon weekend, but this year the streak broke along with another local half marathon which I had been going on 4 years!


----------



## McNs

I entered an event! May 6th.

http://www.waihekehalfmarathon.co.nz/

Waiheke is an island 35 minutes by ferry from downtown Auckland. My folks live there and is where we go every summer for holidays. Lovely place but VERY hilly - I have a 200' climb just to get anywhere when running...

Haven't thought of a target time, anything under 1:40 I'll be happy with.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Peachtree Road Race. This year will be 31 years in a row. I run it with my brother every year.

Funny how the times have changed: 31 years ago: short shorts, long hair. Now: long shorts, short hair.


----------



## SheHulk

@OldSlowGoofyGuy 31 years!!!!!!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite Disney song from a animated film? Name film and song.

ATTQOTD: The Lion King - Circle of Life

Bonus Question: Did you watch the live stream of Wishes last night? I did with DD and DW. DD was very excited to see "Rellas" (Cinderella) castle and the fireworks. I don't know about you folks, I am going to miss it when it's gone. It just holds a special place in the ole memory bank. I hope the new one can have all of the "feels" of Wishes.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  “When You Wish Upon a Star” — _Pinocchio_

Bonus - Dang it!  Totally forgot while watching NCAA Sweet Sixteen action.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite Disney song from a animated film? Name film and song.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Baby Mine - Dumbo


----------



## roxymama

Part of Your World - The Little Mermaid

I didn't watch the live stream but the Wishes song does come up on my run playlist all the time and it always makes me laugh going from a hard pounding dance song to "Wiiiiiishhhhessss"


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  This is Halloween from Nightmare Before Christmas

Bonus QOTD:  Did not watch it.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: "I See The Light" from Tangled.

BONUS: nope, didn't know it was happening.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  This is Halloween from Nightmare Before Christmas
> 
> Bonus QOTD:  Did not watch it.



Watch it!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: "Just Can't Wait to be King" from the Lion King

Bonus Question: Yes I did! I heard about it happening a week ago so I set an alert on my phone. My boys were still up (so not cool btw) so they ended up watching it with me. While it is not my favorite nighttime show at Disney, I will miss it.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: This is again SO hard!! 

I have to say 2... 
Belle - Beauty and the Beast
A Whole New World - Aladdin 

Honorable Mentions:
Be Our Guest 
Let It Go (I know, I know. I clearly don't have kids yet, so don't hear it on constant repeat. But I have absolutely LOVED Idina Menzel forever, so when Idina joined forces with Disney, it was pure magic for me.)

Bonus- No  I was running and forgot about it until after it was over.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite Disney song from a animated film? Name film and song.


Way to steal my Marathon Weekend 2018 Sunday Question!  

I can't pick just one. 

Circle of life - Lion King
Beauty and the Beast (Angela Lansbury version) 
Under the Sea - Little Mermaid


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Bonus Question: Did you watch the live stream of Wishes last night? I did with DD and DW. DD was very excited to see "Rellas" (Cinderella) castle and the fireworks. I don't know about you folks, I am going to miss it when it's gone. It just holds a special place in the ole memory bank. I hope the new one can have all of the "feels" of Wishes.


Yes I did. I'll miss Wishes but am very excited for something new.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: My favorite song from an animated film is "The Wonderful Thing About Tiggers" from Winnie the Pooh.  I love that Tigger gets his own song rather than being just mentioned in the Pooh song.  He is my favorite Disney movie character.  Another one I have to mention is not from a film but is "One Little Spark" which is the theme song to the Journey into Imagination attraction at Epcot as sung by Figment!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I also can't pick just one!

Be Our Guest - Beauty and the Beast
Hakuna Matata - Lion King
Friend Like Me - Aladdin

...aaaaand I could just keep going and going.... lol!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I think I answered with about 8 songs over in the Marathon Weekend 2018. If I had to pick one...

I guess it would be Part of Your World from The Little Mermaid; but my head just came perilously close to exploding while making that decision.

I think Belle from Beauty and the Beast is the best song from a Disney animated moving. (Best and favorite being synonyms but slightly different things in this context).

I want to name about 15 more but I'll leave it at those two.


----------



## Jules76126

This is a really hard question to answer as I love so many. However, if I had to pick -

1. You've got a Friend in Me - Toy Story
2. Be Our Guest - Beauty and the Beast (seeing the new movie tonight ).

I actually have a play list that I listen to at work. It's mainly classical piano music, but I have some Disney songs and scores mixed in as well and I always smile when one of those comes on.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: I Won't Say I'm in Love - Hercules

Bonus Q: Caught the last five minutes or so. I forgot it was on and just happened to pop FB up on my phone and saw it in my timeline already in progress.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes

Bonus:  Did not watch, I am sad to see it go.  I never saw it from inside the park, always after dinner from the California Grill or Top of the World Lounge.  Was on my list for the June trip we have, but we're a month too late I guess.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite Disney song from a animated film? Name film and song.



Hmm ... I'd say "Part of Your World" from _The Little Mermaid _is probably my all time favorite. Although I've also been known to randomly start reciting the lyrics to "Do You Want to Build a Snowman? (from _Frozen_). It drives my sister crazy.



LSUlakes said:


> Bonus Question: Did you watch the live stream of Wishes last night?



Yes!!! I watched it on my laptop on the living room couch while waiting for my brother to get home from work.
Just once I would like to hear that music and not start tearing up (although, it actually doesn't happen when I'm at the park). I'm sure the replacement will be nice, but I'm kinda gonna miss Wishes.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: We just watched The Princess and the Frog it made me remember just how much I love the music for that movie. If I had to pick one I would have to say _When we're Human_.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I just can't pick one! I love them all. I'll try to narrow it down. I love all of them from Tangled and Beauty & the Beast. I also really love You've got a Friend in Me and Wanna be Like You and Bear Necessities from Jungle Book.


----------



## Sailormoon2

A little behind but:
@Wendy98 I love your posters!!

I have run in our annual marathon weekend for the last 10 years straight. 6 of those were at the 1/2 distance, 2 (soon to be 3)  were the Full, and 2 10Ks.

My favourite Disney cartoon song, is Belle-Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Neon Cactus

ATTQOTD:  When You Wish Upon a Star, but it really depends on the day.  

Finished the LA Marathon last week.  I really wasn't confident going in that I would finish.  Dealing with injuries and lack of time to really train like I did for Disney World last year, my longest training run was 17 miles and I was still hurting.  But the weather was great, the course was incredible (I grew up in the area, so it was a lot of great iconic sites) and the people along the course really helped keep me going.  My right leg cramped around halfway and I could only sporadically run after that and my legs wanted me to stop around Mile 23, but it was too late for that.  And, as it turned out, I ended up even beating my Disney World Marathon time by about 5 minutes.  

If my AP holding friends had met me in Santa Monica, there was a good chance I would have tried to push it and go to Disneyland afterwards.  They didn't, so I did the next best thing...saw Beauty and the Beast at the El Capitan.  That's just an amazing theater!


----------



## tigger536

@LSUlakes - I'm running the Atlanta Women's 5K this saturday.  NG*.

*Beat the direct TV guy back to my house.

ATTQOTD:  I think I will always try to do the JG 13.1 - two times so far, so a short streak.  But it was my first half, so my favorite.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Hands down, Hakuna Matata. 

Bonus: I watched a little bit of it, I was so sad in February when I knew I would be seeing it for the last time in person.


----------



## The Expert

OMG you guys I just returned from my first strength training run. I LOVED IT!!! Hijacked the high school track about half a mile from my house, which was thankfully empty during their apparent lunch period. Nobody was there, nobody hassled me and the gates were open so I went for it. I did two laps fast, one lap slow (walk) times five, plus the warm up and cool down half miles to and from home. I was able to practice my form and get a real feel for doing  it right, which I think is going to help me immensely on my slower runs (along with all the great discussion earlier this week). The slow pace for this was slow enough I had to walk, but that gave me time to think about adjusting form for the next two fast laps. I feel like something really clicked. I also love having the workout broken up so specifically. Mentally, that definitely helped me through it. And I finished strong but with a lot of gas left in the tank. Woohoo!!!

I was definitely NOT doing something right in my form. As soon as I leaned into the start and concentrated on my head position, something felt different. I was able to concentrate on that for the fast laps, then digest during the slow lap and adjust for the next fast interval. Fingers crossed that sticks with me for my slower runs this weekend.


----------



## camaker

@LSUlakes - Trying to get my race calendar fleshed out for the rest of the year. Can you please add the following races to the calendar for me, please?  No goals for any of them at this point. The fall races will most likely end up being supported training runs for Dopey training. 

05/21 - camaker - NCRC Half Marathon
06/03 - camaker - Raleigh Race 13.1 Spring Half
11/05 - camaker - Battleship Half Marathon
11/18 - camaker - Holly Springs Half Marathon 

I'm also thinking about looking for a team to run the Tuna Run 200 with. It's a relay race from Raleigh to the beach and looks like a lot of fun. Has anyone run one of this type of relay before?  Any advice for one?


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Attqotd: space coast 13.1 this year will be year 7 & Excalibur 10 miler just did year 4


Then fav song- Tarzan soundtrack


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite Disney song from a animated film? Name film and song.
> 
> ATTQOTD: The Lion King - Circle of Life
> 
> Bonus Question: Did you watch the live stream of Wishes last night? I did with DD and DW. DD was very excited to see "Rellas" (Cinderella) castle and the fireworks. I don't know about you folks, I am going to miss it when it's gone. It just holds a special place in the ole memory bank. I hope the new one can have all of the "feels" of Wishes.



I was just thinking of this very topic yesterday on my own.  I was thinking of how many good songs Disney has from all their movies.  I should make a play list to run to now that I think of it.  But, if I had to pick one I will go with the one that everyone is burnt out on, "Let It Go"!  I think it's a great song but it came out when I was going through all the stuff when my wife first told me she wanted the divorce.  I listened to this song when I first started running and it helped me get through some tough training runs.  And I had it on repeat for the last 4-5 miles of my first marathon when I was dying.  It reminded me to let go off all the crap that was holding me back, the pain, the fear, the crap with my wife, etc...


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## sourire

Finally caught up after a busy week! I missed a few QOTD, but I did want to attach a pic of our wooden medal/bib holder that I got from Etsy.  
 
I liked the his and hers aspect and the fact that you can attach the bibs behind a clip.  They have plenty of other options to choose from too (not just 'His and Hers')!  I like the idea of making the bibs into something like a bag, b/c otherwise, I just put up the most recent bib, and some of them are much cooler than others! Also, we now have filled all the medal hooks which is very exciting!  So I guess I have to think up something else as far as display options!  

As far as repeat races, I have done the same local Turkey Trot (5k) 2 years in a row.  I don't know if it will be a tradition, b/c I sometimes have to work on Thanksgiving, but I'd love to make it one, as we had more family members take part this past race, and more people asked if they could join in this year which makes me very happy!

Song choice from a movie....so hard to pick!  Probably will have to go with Circle of Life and When You Wish Upon a Star.
Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race that is on you list to do every year? If so, whats the distance and how many years in a row have you run it?



I do a local women's 5K every year (unless I'm injured of course).  It is really empowering, and they have the best post-race breakfast!  I also have done at least one of the races at Princess weekend every year since I started running.  4 5Ks, 3 10Ks, 2 Glass Slippers.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite Disney song from a animated film? Name film and song.
> 
> ATTQOTD: The Lion King - Circle of Life
> 
> Bonus Question: Did you watch the live stream of Wishes last night? I did with DD and DW. DD was very excited to see "Rellas" (Cinderella) castle and the fireworks. I don't know about you folks, I am going to miss it when it's gone. It just holds a special place in the ole memory bank. I hope the new one can have all of the "feels" of Wishes.



A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes from Cinderella  

Cinderella is my favorite movie and princess for nostalgic childhood reasons.  I have always loved that song (and all of the songs), but now that I'm older, I find it to be really comforting and even motivating to me.



Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 227365



That is why I don't say I'll never run a marathon, even though it is highly unlikely.  That would be stupid, especially since I said I hated running and...well, since I'm in this thread, you can imagine how ridiculous that was.


----------



## preciouspups

I did my 7.3 long run yesterday in preparation for Dark Side 10k.  The first 2 miles were torture and I thought I was going to have to quit.  I had cramping in my calves and I just couldn't find my groove.  I took a break, had some water, stretched and ate some sport beans and the next four miles were great.  The last mile was hard because I started having some tightness behind my left knee.  I earned my breakfast sandwich!


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  Like others have said, there are SO MANY good Disney movie songs.  Probably my fave is Peter Gabriel's "Down to Earth" from Wall-E.  If my kids watch that movie in the car with headphones, I tell them to let me know when credits are rolling so I can hear that song.

On another note, I am thrilled to have scored a Pandora preview reservation for our trip in May.


----------



## Wendy98

Sailormoon2 said:


> A little behind but:
> @Wendy98 I love your posters!!



Thanks!  I wish I had more wall space!  When we finish our basement,  I will have more walls to work with.  I got a really awesome poster from Chicago Marathon this past fall.  I will definitely put that one in a frame.


----------



## The Expert

@LSUlakes please add this race for me:

November
12 - The Expert - RnR Las Vegas Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

Thanks!


----------



## Miranda

Ooof, longest run in quite a long time!  I haven't run anything longer than about 3.5 to 4.5 since mid-November (mostly closer to 3.5) with the exception of one 5 mile run the same weekend that all my back/hip/leg issues started the first week in February (my back issue from sleeping started on that Tuesday, then we ran on Saturday, then my hip issues started a couple days later).  It was slowwwww and my running group was done quite a long time before I finished, but I managed 5.25 on the route of our 5 mile race that is coming up on April 9.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with a race:
> 
> 25 - @WhereInFlorida  - Tomoka Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
> 25 - LSUlakes - Providence Corporate Cup 5k (TBA / N/A)
> 25 - @derekleigh  - Shamrock Half Marathon (1:58:00 / N/A)
> 25 - @michigandergirl - Kent City Ridge Run 15k (NG / N/A)
> 25 - @Slogger  - Skidaway Island Marathon (4:28:00 / N/A)
> 26 - @MommaoffherRocker  - Best Damn Race NOLA Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 26 - @CheapRunnerMike  - Around the Bay 30K (2:05:00 / N/A)
> 26 - @SunDial  - Turtle Sprint Tri (Fun / N/A)
> 
> If you would like to revise your goal for your race this weekend let me know. Best of luck to everyone!
> 
> Looks like this weekends race for me my not happen. High chance of rain in the morning, which wouldnt normally be a issue but DW is working so I was planning on pushing the little one in the stroller for the race.



A new PR for me at the Shamrock Half today - 1:52:35.9.

Did you end up running your race this weekend even withe the forecast?


----------



## baxter24

@camaker, Several of my old coworkers are on a team together and have run the Tuna the past few years. I can try and get you some information from them if you'd like.

And great choice on the Battleship half. Really enjoyed the course except for the last bridge at mile 12!


----------



## Waiting2goback

keahgirl8 said:


> That is why I don't say I'll never run a marathon, even though it is highly unlikely.  That would be stupid, especially since I said I hated running and...well, since I'm in this thread, you can imagine how ridiculous that was.



I think everyone should run a marathon.  I understand why people are so afraid to try, if they haven't tried before, but I truly think it is life changing.  I am very much on the record saying that running has changed my life but the two marathons I have done are two of the best experiences of my life.  Both hard in their own ways but they both taught me different things about myself.  So don't sell yourself short.  I'm not sure if you are doing marathon weekend this year but if you are really consider the marathon.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## keahgirl8

Waiting2goback said:


> I think everyone should run a marathon.  I understand why people are so afraid to try, if they haven't tried before, but I truly think it is life changing.  I am very much on the record saying that running has changed my life but the two marathons I have done are two of the best experiences of my life.  Both hard in their own ways but they both taught me different things about myself.  So don't sell yourself short.  I'm not sure if you are doing marathon weekend this year but if you are really consider the marathon.  Just my opinion.



I've struggled so much with the half distance, that if I can get through that injury-free, it will be a marathon-sized accomplishment.  I'm not saying I'll never do it, but it's so far off my radar right now.


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> @camaker, Several of my old coworkers are on a team together and have run the Tuna the past few years. I can try and get you some information from them if you'd like.
> 
> And great choice on the Battleship half. Really enjoyed the course except for the last bridge at mile 12!


 
@baxter24 thank you!  I would appreciate any info that they have to pass along. I'm pretty much a solo runner and have no idea how the relays work in practice, much less how to hook up with a team. 

Thanks for the feedback on Battleship, too! It's one of the ones I've wanted to do since I started running races. I was actually registered to run it in 2015, but the September hamstring tear that year meant I had to skip it.


----------



## michigandergirl

Official time for the Kent City Ridge Run 15K is 1:39:53. I took it easy, not as easy as @DopeyBadger recommended, but the weather conditions were awful and at about mile 7, I just wanted to be done! Temps were in the mid 30's and it was rainy and terrible windy, everyone's hats & visors kept blowing off. This race is nicknamed Jill's Hills and that is no joke, I don't think there was a single flat stretch. I was chatting with a guy when I picked up my bib and he said, "good luck, it's all uphill", I thought he was joking...he wasn't. 

The post-race refreshments were indoors and made up for the hills & the weather though. I've never seen anything like it - they had water, powerade, coffee, hot chocolate, bananas, apples, oranges, pretzels, popcorn, carrots, cookies, AND a baked potato bar!


----------



## roxymama

michigandergirl said:


> Official time for the Kent City Ridge Run 15K is 1:39:53. I took it easy, not as easy as @DopeyBadger recommended, but the weather conditions were awful and at about mile 7, I just wanted to be done! Temps were in the mid 30's and it was rainy and terrible windy, everyone's hats & visors kept blowing off. This race is nicknamed Jill's Hills and that is no joke, I don't think there was a single flat stretch. I was chatting with a guy when I picked up my bib and he said, "good luck, it's all uphill", I thought he was joking...he wasn't.
> 
> The post-race refreshments were indoors and made up for the hills & the weather though. I've never seen anything like it - they had water, powerade, coffee, hot chocolate, bananas, apples, oranges, pretzels, popcorn, carrots, cookies, AND a baked potato bar!



I'd love that time for an all uphill windy 15k!!!  You did awesome!
(RIP everyone's hats)


----------



## roxymama

My Aunt from Cincinnati sent me a link to a Gorilla 5k where they give you a full gorilla suit at packet pickup.  I thought she was joking but it appears to be real.  I can't decide if that sounds awful or awesome?
(No I'm not adding that race to my roster this year)


----------



## sky13

I did a 10K loop around my local park this morning (first 10K distance this month - usually do around 4-6 km at a go) and it was seriously difficult to keep going for the second half of it! At least I finished it though, even if it was slower than the 10K I did last month by a few minutes...

Also, this was the first longer run I did with bodyglide and wow, it does make a huge difference!  And my new on cloud shoes seem to be working well for this distance as well...


----------



## michigandergirl

roxymama said:


> My Aunt from Cincinnati sent me a link to a Gorilla 5k where they give you a full gorilla suit at packet pickup.  I thought she was joking but it appears to be real.  I can't decide if that sounds awful or awesome?
> (No I'm not adding that race to my roster this year)



Depends on the time of year I guess. Wouldn't want to don a gorilla suit in July, but I think this could be fun in cooler weather!


----------



## Slogger

sourire said:


> Finally caught up after a busy week! I missed a few QOTD, but I did want to attach a pic of our wooden medal/bib holder that I got from Etsy.



@sourire .....that looks really awesome!   Thanks for sharing a pic.


----------



## Wendy98

roxymama said:


> My Aunt from Cincinnati sent me a link to a Gorilla 5k where they give you a full gorilla suit at packet pickup.  I thought she was joking but it appears to be real.  I can't decide if that sounds awful or awesome?
> (No I'm not adding that race to my roster this year)



I am from Cincinnati and saw that race listed somewhere.  I don't know anyone personally who has done it but what a fun idea (I guess?).  I think you have the option of a banana costume also.  Entry fee was kind of STEEP for a 5k--$100.  Bananas were only $60.


----------



## roxymama

Wendy98 said:


> I am from Cincinnati and saw that race listed somewhere.  I don't know anyone personally who has done it but what a fun idea (I guess?).  I think you have the option of a banana costume also.  Entry fee was kind of STEEP for a 5k--$100.  Bananas were only $60.


Such savings going the banana route!  
That's kind of insane.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Wendy98 said:


> I am from Cincinnati and saw that race listed somewhere.  I don't know anyone personally who has done it but what a fun idea (I guess?).  I think you have the option of a banana costume also.  Entry fee was kind of STEEP for a 5k--$100.  Bananas were only $60.



They maybe going for entry fee $100- the claim that you finished a 5k in a gorilla suit chasing human bananas- priceless


----------



## Kathymford

sky13 said:


> Also, this was the first longer run I did with bodyglide and wow, it does make a huge difference!  And my new on cloud shoes seem to be working well for this distance as well...



My bf swears by his On Clouds. He has a running pair and a casual/every day pair. I wish they were wider so I could try them. 

ATTQOTD: Disney song is hard: love, love, love "Now I See the Light" (Tangled), I randomly will just start singing "Someday My Prince Will Come;" it just always seems to be in my head. And then what I consider the  theme from Up! "Married Life."

One is just not possible.


----------



## McNs

I saw some AWESOME Disboard runs on Strava over the weekend - one in particular was a 50km run (race?) through Monument Valley!!! Complete with a 1600' climb in the middle... Not sure of her name on the boards but well done in any case.


----------



## LSUlakes

derekleigh said:


> A new PR for me at the Shamrock Half today - 1:52:35.9.
> 
> Did you end up running your race this weekend even withe the forecast?



Congrats on the PR. I did not runt he race since the weather was looking bad. From what I can tell the race did happen and it stopped raining for just enough time for the race to go on. about a hour after the race started it got very bad again with hail, downpour, wind.... I would have been stuck driving in that with DD if we went to the race so I think I made the correct decision to skip.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Has Spring like weather arrived in your area yet? Are you enjoying it?

ATTQOTD: It's been very nice here in Louisiana. Lower 60's in the AM and highs in the lower 80's are whats expected for most of this week. I have been spending time outside, just not running   Plan on changing that this afternoon


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has Spring like weather arrived in your area yet? Are you enjoying it?



It comes and goes. This week I think we're mostly going to be in the mid to high 50's. I'm sure it'll be back in the 30's by next week.
Stupid weather can't get it's act together.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has Spring like weather arrived in your area yet? Are you enjoying it?


Nope, still cold in Wisconsin.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Stupid weather can't get it's act together.


That's Wisconsin too. It was 70 in February. Then in March we get 13 inches of snow. Now it's 40 degrees and rain.


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> My Aunt from Cincinnati sent me a link to a Gorilla 5k where they give you a full gorilla suit at packet pickup.  I thought she was joking but it appears to be real.  I can't decide if that sounds awful or awesome?
> (No I'm not adding that race to my roster this year)



I vote AWESOME!!  As long as I'm spectating and not running.  

ATTQOTD:  Spring is here although still a bit variable, but trees are blooming, tulips and daffodils are up and the temps are mostly moderate now.  Running weather is pretty much perfect right now!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Yes!  We had a gorgeous day on Friday but then got hit with the downside of Spring...RAIN all weekend!   I jumped on my chance to run outside on Sunday once it stopped raining but there were just so many puddles and mud everywhere.  I actually think maybe it gave me a good race simulation since I could just imagine all the puddles and muddy areas as people to get around but it dirtied my pretty shoes 

I was peeved that my Saturday easy run ended up in the evening at the gym because the rain never let up...all day I was just waiting and waiting for my chance (would have even taken a light drizzle.)


----------



## roxymama

ZellyB said:


> I vote AWESOME!!  As long as I'm spectating and not running.



My guess is that if I were a banana, the shear terror of gorillas coming for me may help me PR???


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Sort of ish? Friday was amazing, 70 degrees.  Now we're in the mid-to-upper 50s, which I am NOT complaining about one bit.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: Yes it has! What with all the rain we've had over the last few months, the wildflowers are blooming. In terms of weather, it's gotten a little warmer and the rain is starting to let up.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  We had plenty of Spring weather in February in Virginia, even the grass turned green and trees started blooming.   March has not been nearly as nice--  Snow, frost, wind, cold....brrrr!   Looks like we are finally moving away from winter this week with temps in the 50s to 70s.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has Spring like weather arrived in your area yet? Are you enjoying it?


Weather here in Minnesota has had its moments, but no, spring has not totally sprung yet! Although this week is supposed to be mid 50's the whole week so I will call that a pretty good start! I like to run in cooler weather though so I am totally okay with what it is doing right now (sans the rain stuff that has been in and out).

Off topic but I know you all would appreciate this. My dad made me this medals ladder this weekend and I think it is pretty awesome! The wood is from the old and no longer standing minor league baseball stadium (St Paul Saints) which I thought was cool! I know it looks full already from the pic but there is another rung at the bottom that's empty and I have them spaced out right now and can smoosh them up more.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: not yet! Can't seem to bust out of the 30s and still have snow on the ground here in MA. Looks like we are due for some 50s this week though, so hopefully we are turning the corner! I'm dying for spring as we love to garden, etc - getting my seeds started this weekend!

My parents were a few hours north of here this weekend in NH and it was a total winter wonderland with several feet of snow still on the ground - so at least we are a little closer to spring than that?!


----------



## Ariel484

@AbbyJaws2003 that's awesome!!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has Spring like weather arrived in your area yet? Are you enjoying it?



ATTQOTD:  Spring has most definitely arrived here in NC.  The next 7 days feature lows from 48-59 and highs from 62-78.  I am definitely enjoying it, but will enjoy it once more once whatever is currently blooming settles down.  I don't usually get allergies, but they are wearing me out this year!  Funny spring story from Friday.  Went disc golfing on a wooded course last week and any time you clipped a pine bough with disc, it would erupt in a huge cloud of yellow spores!  My blue car was green with the coating of spores after just sitting near pine trees for an hour or so.


----------



## baxter24

Spring is here in NC and so is the pollen! The temps really have been nice. I really like running in colder weather so I am a little bummed in regards to that but it is so nice being able to be outside so often lately.


----------



## BikeFan

Ariel484 said:


> @AbbyJaws2003 that's awesome!!



Ditto!  Really cool and creative job by your dad!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I really think we skipped spring and went straight to summer here in Alabama. Yesterday afternoon when I ran it was 80 degrees, my body is going to need time to get used to that again. I love warm weather though so I am very happy that it is back. Just have to make it through the spring storms now! My flowers have been blooming since mid-February though.


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

dmross said:


> @TwoLittlePrincesses Had to put my idea in about Galloway.  I've been doing Hanson's training for a while and trying to increase speed for the last year, but after my half in February I decided to do my next half back at my old Galloway pace: run 1/walk :30.  It's a way to keep up the long distances, let my joints recover, and rest a little before my next training calendar.  I LOVE Galloway, and have run MANY races with a wide variety of walk run intervals.  So I'll repeat what others have said about staying right, raising a hand and looking over your shoulder, before walk breaks... and sticking to your plan regardless of what others are doing.  The same things that make you a nice driver make you a nice runner, LOL!
> 
> Good luck!  Can't wait to hear back about how you liked the race.


Thank you for sharing your experience! I'm looking forward to the race!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Well it wouldn't be the midwest if the weather was consistent... We've had 75F, followed by snow 2 days later. The rain is really ruining my parade (ha) though. I run on country roads, so if it rains a lot, it takes days to dry them out this time of year. I've had a few beautiful outdoor runs, which makes me really happy and plenty of treadmill runs, which doesn't bother me.


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has Spring like weather arrived in your area yet? Are you enjoying it?



It is not Spring here in MA at all. Today it was 36 and raining when I left my house. It looks like the highs this week are in the upper  40s - but still lots of rain. I really want the nice weather to come as we haven't been able to run outside with the freezing temperatures. I was in Maine this weekend and they still have a ton of snow. Hopefully, we see Spring temps soon.

On another note, I saw the new Beauty and the Beast movie this past weekend and I think my new favorite Disney song is from the credits - How Does a Moment Last Forever.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has Spring like weather arrived in your area yet? Are you enjoying it?


We're still not settled weather wise. Last week I ran in a range from the low 30s with wind to the high 60s with sun.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has Spring like weather arrived in your area yet? Are you enjoying it?


Not in Northern CT.  We still have snow pack and snow banks from our 3/14 storm with a cold rain today and temps in the upper 30's.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Well, we're headed in the right direction. It's supposed to be anywhere from the low 40's up to 60 this week, which is the nicest it's been all month. It was 45 degrees on my run this morning and it felt fabulous!!!


----------



## Dave Rolen

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> Weather here in Minnesota has had its moments, but no, spring has not totally sprung yet! Although this week is supposed to be mid 50's the whole week so I will call that a pretty good start! I like to run in cooler weather though so I am totally okay with what it is doing right now (sans the rain stuff that has been in and out).
> 
> Off topic but I know you all would appreciate this. My dad made me this medals ladder this weekend and I think it is pretty awesome! The wood is from the old and no longer standing minor league baseball stadium (St Paul Saints) which I thought was cool! I know it looks full already from the pic but there is another rung at the bottom that's empty and I have them spaced out right now and can smoosh them up more.
> View attachment 227794



QOTD Recommendation!! How do you display your medals.. With Pics


----------



## Nole95

QOTD - Live just north of Atlanta, and it is just about getting to spring.  Two weeks ago I was still running in long pants, long shirt and a jacket.  Last week I was in shorts and short sleeve shirt.

I am glad for the warmers temps.  I have used the cold weather to get my legs use to running hard on some hills.  Next step is to acclimate to the warmer temps as summer approaches.  I have a June half marathon that I want to be as ready for as I can possibly be.


----------



## Wendy98

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: Well it wouldn't be the midwest if the weather was consistent... We've had 75F, followed by snow 2 days later. The rain is really ruining my parade (ha) though. I run on country roads, so if it rains a lot, it takes days to dry them out this time of year. I've had a few beautiful outdoor runs, which makes me really happy and plenty of treadmill runs, which doesn't bother me.


Yep, same here.  We can experience all four seasons in 48 hours.  Hoping we are finally over the hump and temps stay nice.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD it's autumn (fall) in the bottom half of the world, a bit more rain but still warm (highs around 25/80 and lows around 15/60). Quite humid which makes for sweaty running. Won't be long before I'm complaining about the cold and rain of winter.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has Spring like weather arrived in your area yet? Are you enjoying it?



Shorts for my run at 6am today, no gloves required.  Was cold for my 30K race yesterday though...Mother Nature is very bipolar this year.

Speaking of yesterday's race, I have a recap up in my training journal...I snagged a gold medal with my run coming in just under the 2-hour mark!


----------



## DopeyBadger

McNs said:


> I saw some AWESOME Disboard runs on Strava over the weekend - one in particular was a 50km run (race?) through Monument Valley!!! Complete with a 1600' climb in the middle... Not sure of her name on the boards but well done in any case.



That sounds like Jamie!  She doesn't post on the DIS (or I've yet to see it), but she races at Disney quite frequently.  I believe she came in 3rd at this year's Dopey Challenge for females.  She's a beast!


----------



## Miranda

JulieODC said:


> My parents were a few hours north of here this weekend in NH and it was a total winter wonderland with several feet of snow still on the ground - so at least we are a little closer to spring than that?!


Hi, yes, NH runner checking in. 

ATTQOTD: No spring is not here yet!   We just had a storm that dumped about a foot or so on us about a week ago this past Friday.  We had to run in the roads the group run the Saturday before this past one because none of the sidewalks were plowed yet.  Our Wednesday run last week was in the "feels like 3F" territory... it was in the teens temp-wise, but we had 25-35 mph wind.  I had sand grit in my teeth when we got back from that and honestly I think it's the coldest run I've been on all winter.  We have had many runs where the air temp was much colder, but the wind was brutal.  I could not feel my face, and I was having some serious concerns for my fingers because I run in pretty thin Smartwool gloves as my hands always get super hot and off the gloves come shortly into any run, even when it's pretty cold.  But they felt like sausage fingers and I was having some trouble feeling them until about 20 min in.

Today we have "snow, sleet, freezing rain" advisory, although I think it's been rain all day of just the really cold but actually liquid variety since it's been about 35-38F.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: We have also skipped spring in FL and gone right into summer. Well to be fair I guess our winter this year was probably like most people's spring. I have been feeling overheated on my runs this past week and my half in NOLA yesterday was not fun in the blazing sun. Like @KSellers88 I like being in warmer weather I just need to adjust to it again.


----------



## keahgirl8

Kathymford said:


> My bf swears by his On Clouds. He has a running pair and a casual/every day pair. I wish they were wider so I could try them.
> 
> ATTQOTD: Disney song is hard: love, love, love "Now I See the Light" (Tangled), I randomly will just start singing "Someday My Prince Will Come;" it just always seems to be in my head. And then what I consider the  theme from Up! "Married Life."
> 
> One is just not possible.



I love this song!  It is beautiful, and it always reminds me of the lantern scene.  One of my favorite scenes in any Disney movie ever.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has Spring like weather arrived in your area yet? Are you enjoying it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: It's been very nice here in Louisiana. Lower 60's in the AM and highs in the lower 80's are whats expected for most of this week. I have been spending time outside, just not running   Plan on changing that this afternoon





Wendy98 said:


> Yep, same here.  We can experience all four seasons in 48 hours.  Hoping we are finally over the hump and temps stay nice.



Same here!  Northern California can have pretty crazy weather extremes.  We get everything except snow and ice, and can have it at any time.  Today it is 63.  Last week it rained.  The week before, it was 80.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has Spring like weather arrived in your area yet? Are you enjoying it?


Spring has sort of arrived in Ontario, but all that means is that it is in the low 30s with rain. 



rteetz said:


> That's Wisconsin too. It was 70 in February. Then in March we get 13 inches of snow. Now it's 40 degrees and rain.


 This was exactly us too in March, so it certainly still looks like winter out my windows.

I am soo tired of running in the cold. I want to feel the sun on my skin!! The lack of really nice weather has put a significant damper on my taining, and hence my chances of scoring a quality POT for Dopey


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD:*  I think spring has arrived in Tennessee?  We've had a couple of false starts, including most of February.  Right now the weather prediction for my half on Sunday is low 50s and sunny.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?

ATTQOTD: I normally dont have anything with me on most of my runs. The exception is long runs in which I have my fuel belt, (water, sports drink, and GU) and my keys. I leave my ID and phone in my truck. I do have ID tag that I can place on my shoes, but the information is no longer valid since we moved and I had to change phone numbers.


----------



## Chaitali

I've been on a break for a couple weeks, from both running and from social media.  But I'm back now and I tried running for the first time since RnR DC this past weekend.  It went well and I had a good 10 mile run with friends   As for today's QOTD, I tend to carry a lot.  I have a handheld water bottle with a pouch that hold my keys.  I have a flip belt that holds my phone, my ID, my insurance card and credit card in case of emergencies.  On long runs, I also put shot blocks in the belt.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: I normally have my phone in a belt playing Pandora along with two water bottles.  I also carry any GUs I might need if it is a long run.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?



Normal runs (<10 miles):  
> Garmin
> Headphones
> RoadID (wrist bracelet)
> Amphipod belt with my phone

Long runs (>/= 10 miles)
> Garmin
> Headphones
> RoadID (wrist bracelet)
> Camelbak with my phone and a gel


----------



## gjramsey

ATTPQOTD:  I think I can count on my fingers the total number of days that felt like winter/spring.  Not the kind of season I was hoping for.

ATTQOTD:  Most days, I carry nothing.  I probably should have some sort of ID on me, but never pulled the trigger and got something like a roadid or the like.  For long runs or hard workouts in warm weather (tempo/interval/fartlek), I will carry a water bottle or fuel belt.  I have been trying to avoid taking nutrition on anything less than 15 miles, except for races.


----------



## JulieODC

For shorter runs I just carry my phone (and headphones) in my flipbelt.

For longer runs (no official length, maybe 8miles or more?) I also carry a small flipbelt water bottle and chews/Gu to take every 3 miles. And maybe a tissue!


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  Regular runs.....phone with armband case to listen to podcasts/music and a small towel for when it's hot outside.

Longer runs......items listed above plus some gels and a water bottle.


I try to run in a loop or back and forth route so I can carry as little as possible.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Phone, Garmin and house key always.  For longer runs Spibelt (if I need to bring fuel - Honey Stinger Waffles) and a handheld water bottle or OrangeMud HydraQuiver and wireless earphones.


----------



## ZellyB

Maintenance runs - Garmin and a headlamp (we run before sunrise typically), car key.
Long runs - Garmin, headlamp, fuel belt or handheld bottle for drinks and food if needed, car key, phone.


----------



## Dave Rolen

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?



ATTQOTD: Less than 10 miles: Hat, glasses, headphones, Garmin VivoActive HR.

More than 10 miles add a gel or three, water bottle.

Waaaay more than 10 miles...Add electrolytes, possibly Vitamin M, maybe even my Race Vest.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?


At absolute minimum I always have my phone, headphones, garmin and some tissues on a run, sometimes with water depending on how I feel or how warm it is. Long runs I add my fuel and for sure water.


----------



## ZellyB

Oh yeah, @AbbyJaws2003 reminded me that I usually carry tissues in colder temps and also chapstick on longer runs.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: TOO MUCH! 

Short runs:

Phone
Garmin
Car keyfob if I drove there
Plastic baggie containing: ATM card, credit card, health insurance card, driver's license
Arm band HRM
Bluetooth headphones if I'm alone or think I'm going to get dropped by the group
Handheld water bottle if it's warm
Tiny Body Glide stick if it's really warm and I think I might chafe
Headlamp on night runs
Tracer360 vest on night runs

Long runs:

All of the above, plus anywhere from 1-4 Huma gels depending on time/distance


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?


My phone is all I carry. I do wear headphones and my watch of course. Nothing else on myself.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: garmin, headphones, iphone, spibelt, keyfob

Hot sweaty runs: saltstick

Trial fuel run or runs 2+ hours: fuel of course! so far mostly honey stingers, but want to try the huma gels that everyone talked about a while ago once I start racing again.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?
> .



My glock....no I don't but my BF would prefer if I did. 

BUT I do carry a Damsel in Defense runners pepper spray my Mom bought me. Being in a city it's a bit more comforting. Honestly my first thought was...would it work on an alligator??? 

Also, just my iPhone! I use an armband for that and to keep a spare $20 and my house key!


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> My phone is all I carry. I do wear headphones and my watch of course. Nothing else on myself.



So YOU'RE the naked dude running around Wisconsin I've heard so much about!


----------



## roxymama

Phone in armband with ID/earbuds.  (headlamp in my hand if too dark)

That's it.

Future 9+ mile runs I'll be bringing some fuel to experiment with and a handheld nathan waterbottle that has a pocket for the fuel.  But generally it's just the above two things. I don't like carrying a lot of stuff and find I don't really need it if I don't have it.  I'm not a huge fan of having a lot of water sloshing around my stomach (at least on shorter runs.)


----------



## Miranda

Oh geez, @roxymama reminds me now that I need to add headlamp and Tracer360 vest to my list on night runs.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> So YOU'RE the naked dude running around Wisconsin I've heard so much about!


LOL!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?



Not a whole lot really...usually my iPod Shuffle and always my RoadID.  Sometimes my car key if I drive to a park or trail.


----------



## roxymama

I should say that all hydration strategy usually revolves around local drinking fountains for me and so I can't wait for them to be turned back on soon.  (I wonder if they already are???)


----------



## LSUlakes

camaker said:


> So YOU'RE the naked dude running around Wisconsin I've heard so much about!



We're going streaking! We're going up the quad and to the gymnasium.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: If by spring you mean summer-like heat and humidity, it's here in N. Georgia. 70 degrees and 100% humidity at 9 AM. Daffodils, azaleas, and dogwoods are all a month ahead of schedule.

The other way we can tell spring has sprung is that our cars and driveways are neon yellow from the pine pollen.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?


Usually my phone and the Road ID I have on my shoe. Depending on where I am I may need to carry a car or house key. Beyond that, it's only on log runs that I carry fuel.


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has Spring like weather arrived in your area yet? Are you enjoying it?



Ha!  I wish.  No spring in New England yet.  We had a tease in late February, but then a huge snowstorm.  I am hoping the rain yesterday and today will shrink the snowbanks enough I finally am able to feel safe running on the roads soon.  The last storm just left roads too narrow.  I would prefer warmer temps but that won't happen consistently for a month.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?



Regular short to mid distance runs I have my phone, wireless headphones, house key, Garmin and Road ID. Mid to long distance runs include all those plus water and shot blocks.  Under 8 miles I can bring just one water bottle and shot block and fit it in my running tights pocket.  Over 8 miles I will usually wear my fuel belt with 2+ water bottles and 1-2 shot blocks depending on distance/time planned.


----------



## Nole95

QOTD:  IPhone and wireless headphones always with me for music.  Always have my hydration belt with however much water I think I need for that run.  Fuel is on a run 8 miles or longer.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

rteetz said:


> My phone is all I carry. I do wear headphones and my watch of course. Nothing else on myself.



Minus the headphones and that's me. Phone for emergencies and that's it.

And I don't understand carrying a tissue, that's what gloves and shirtsleeves are for!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I have an armband, iphone, headphones, Garmin and add a hydration belt and gels for long runs.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

roxymama said:


> I should say that all hydration strategy usually revolves around local drinking fountains for me and so I can't wait for them to be turned back on soon.  (I wonder if they already are???)



x2 for me.  During the winter there are a couple of washrooms in the park that do stay open and I have been known to sneak a drink from the sink.  Ya ya I know...triathletes are gross.


----------



## roxymama

CheapRunnerMike said:


> x2 for me.  During the winter there are a couple of washrooms in the park that do stay open and I have been known to sneak a drink from the sink.  Ya ya I know...triathletes are gross.



It's ok.  There's a store about 5 miles from my house that earlier this winter I was very thirsty but I didn't feel like buying a water bottle so I just lapped water from the bathroom sink.  Don't tell anyone!


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD Garmin, phone and headphones for all runs. Longer runs (1hr+) I'll take a camelback with water. Runs overseas I'll also take id and insurance details.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?



Anything I could possibly stuff into any belt or pocket that I have ... (that's a general life philosophy of mine - it's better to stuff everything you own into your purse than to need something and not have it).

As for an actual list ... water bottle (mostly ... lately I've been leaving it at home on some of my shorter runs), phone (and earbuds), ID, $20 bill, jelly beans, Sport Beans, tissues, house key. And occasionally other assorted odds and ends.


----------



## baxter24

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?



Phone, earbuds, running belt, visor, keys, and a water bottle for all runs. I like having a water bottle with me at all times just in case I need or want a few sips.


----------



## Kathymford

ATTQOTD: Short runs: apple watch, garmin (yes, double armband like Wonder Woman), headphones, iphone, hand carry water bottle with keys. Long runs: add sport beans to the previous list.

It occurs to me that I really should get a road ID ... they don't have one that attaches to the Garmin yet, right? That's odd to me.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Kathymford said:


> apple watch, garmin (yes, double armband like Wonder Woman),



I am so glad I am not the only one that double wrists the watches while running! 



Kathymford said:


> It occurs to me that I really should get a road ID ... they don't have one that attaches to the Garmin yet, right? That's odd to me.



They don't have one for garmin (I keep looking because that would make the most sense to me), but they do have one for the apple watch. I have one that velcros to my shoes or can be on a bracelet which is nice to have options. I know you shouldn't have it on your shoe in case you lose your shoe in an accident but when your wrists are filled with watches, there isn't a whole lot of room for a bracelet too! I do highly recommend having one, they are great to have!


----------



## Wendy98

roxymama said:


> I should say that all hydration strategy usually revolves around local drinking fountains for me and so I can't wait for them to be turned back on soon.  (I wonder if they already are???)


This is me.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  Not much.  Garmin, but does it count since I never take it off unless I am sleeping?  I bring my phone sometimes (in my SPIbelt) and only on long runs (16-20 miles).  I also wear sunglasses at any hint of sun or bright daylight.  If I drove to the park for a long run, I will have my car key.

Here is the list of things I used to bring, but do not anymore:

headphones/ipod--it took some time, but I don't use it anymore.  Some races I am not allowed, so I had to get used to it.  Occasionally I will have it in a race, but rarely turn it on.  It is there if I get in a "dark place" and need distraction from my head.

tissues--They get sweaty and useless really quick.  Long sleeves work well in the winter and the bottom of my shirt does the job in the summer.

Road Id--Ok, I need to move this from my old running shoes.  That was 5 pairs ago.

Gel/fuel--I never used it so I stopped bringing anything.


----------



## Z-Knight

What a pain in the butt...

I fell on my behind and bruised (or worse) my tailbone. I won't be back in the US till next week so can't see a doctor to verify only a bruise, but in either case the treatment is the same - i.e. time is the only treatment.

Anyone ever bruise their tailbone? Were you able to run eith it? Not talking about a skin bruise, I mean hurting the coccyx itself. I slipped getting into a hot tub and landed directly on this one edge that fit perfectly between my two hemispheres - I can draw a picture if necessary. It didn't hurt bad at the time but it is sore if I sit on a hard surface and getting up is causing soreness. I'm 99% sure it is a bruise because a fracture would be much more painful. It is getting better but even a bruise takes 4+ weeks to heal and I have POT races next month that are now likely wasted. Looks like I need to sign up for the Disneyland half in Sep.

Anyway, just curious if anyone had this issue and how it went for you.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Always have my phone and Garmin at least. I run with a flipbelt and depending on where I am running I may have headphones, pepper spray, car keys, ID, snacks and a water bottle if needed.


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD: Always have my flip belt with my key, ID, phone.  Sometimes take wireless headphones.  Usually take fuel and water on long runs only unless it is summer.


Z-Knight said:


> What a pain in the butt...
> 
> I fell on my behind and bruised (or worse) my tailbone. I won't be back in the US till next week so can't see a doctor to verify only a bruise, but in either case the treatment is the same - i.e. time is the only treatment.
> 
> Anyone ever bruise their tailbone? Were you able to run eith it? Not talking about a skin bruise, I mean hurting the coccyx itself.



One of my daughters took me out learning to ice skate and it was either my tailbone was hitting the ice or her head.  Maybe three years ago?  It was January and I ran a half at the end of March.  If I remember correctly, sitting hurt more than (easy) running.  I had to avoid running on hills for a while too.  Yoga was a no-go as well.


----------



## sky13

I just got my Sparkle Skirt (thanks to all the enthusiastic posts earlier in this thread)! But boy, they weren't kidding about the name, the one I got is so sparkly that I'm almost not sure I'll dare to wear it out for a regular run! Still, feels like it fits pretty well and fairly excited about trying it out!

(If it fits well I already have my eye on another couple of designs...)



Kathymford said:


> My bf swears by his On Clouds. He has a running pair and a casual/every day pair. I wish they were wider so I could try them.



Yes the On Clouds are great! They are really really light and feel great. Find myself reaching for them rather than my Asics Nimbus these days... Didn't know that they didn't do wider sizes though 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has Spring like weather arrived in your area yet? Are you enjoying it?



I'm in sunny Singapore so... it's the same weather whether it's January, March or June! Hot and humid basically (think Florida in spring/summer, all year round). Great in that I don't have to bother with jackets/coats/etc, but I do miss my scarves and nice coats!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?



Phone, fitbit, Apple Watch, bluetooth headphones, keys, and these days a Pokemon Go Plus device so I can catch Pokemon too...

I need to start looking into bringing water along for long runs (10K)... For the usual 4-6K distances I do I'm fine without water, but was feeling really in need of water after the 10K I did last weekend...


----------



## Kathymford

sky13 said:


> I just got my Sparkle Skirt (thanks to all the enthusiastic posts earlier in this thread)! But boy, they weren't kidding about the name, the one I got is so sparkly that I'm almost not sure I'll dare to wear it out for a regular run! Still, feels like it fits pretty well and fairly excited about trying it out!
> 
> (If it fits well I already have my eye on another couple of designs...)



Oooh, which one did you get?  I am an addict, so ....


----------



## sky13

Kathymford said:


> Oooh, which one did you get?  I am an addict, so ....



I got a Blissful Blue Swing Style - I love blue and it's such a nice design!
Have my eye on the Distant Galaxy and Jasmeralda designs right now...

Only thing is I don't think I've ever seen anyone running in a skirt in my neighbourhood! So will see how self conscious I get when I go out for a run


----------



## SheHulk

Z-Knight said:


> What a pain in the butt...
> 
> I fell on my behind and bruised (or worse) my tailbone. I won't be back in the US till next week so can't see a doctor to verify only a bruise, but in either case the treatment is the same - i.e. time is the only treatment.
> 
> Anyone ever bruise their tailbone? Were you able to run eith it? Not talking about a skin bruise, I mean hurting the coccyx itself. I slipped getting into a hot tub and landed directly on this one edge that fit perfectly between my two hemispheres - I can draw a picture if necessary.


I'm sorry you are hurt, that sounds awful, but lol draw a picture!


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I normally dont have anything with me on most of my runs. The exception is long runs in which I have my fuel belt, (water, sports drink, and GU) and my keys. I leave my ID and phone in my truck. I do have ID tag that I can place on my shoes, but the information is no longer valid since we moved and I had to change phone numbers.



For training runs, I just carry my phone and headphones, and maybe my iPod Shuffle.  For races, I carry too much crap.  Don't get me started. lol


----------



## LSUlakes

Z-Knight said:


> What a pain in the butt...
> 
> I fell on my behind and bruised (or worse) my tailbone. I won't be back in the US till next week so can't see a doctor to verify only a bruise, but in either case the treatment is the same - i.e. time is the only treatment.
> 
> Anyone ever bruise their tailbone? Were you able to run eith it? Not talking about a skin bruise, I mean hurting the coccyx itself. I slipped getting into a hot tub and landed directly on this one edge that fit perfectly between my two hemispheres - I can draw a picture if necessary. It didn't hurt bad at the time but it is sore if I sit on a hard surface and getting up is causing soreness. I'm 99% sure it is a bruise because a fracture would be much more painful. It is getting better but even a bruise takes 4+ weeks to heal and I have POT races next month that are now likely wasted. Looks like I need to sign up for the Disneyland half in Sep.
> 
> Anyway, just curious if anyone had this issue and how it went for you.



Sorry to hear about the accident. Hope you are better sooner than later so you race goes well. What part of the world are you visiting of you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Waiting2goback

keahgirl8 said:


> I've struggled so much with the half distance, that if I can get through that injury-free, it will be a marathon-sized accomplishment.  I'm not saying I'll never do it, but it's so far off my radar right now.



So you're saying that injury is the reason for your struggles?




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has Spring like weather arrived in your area yet? Are you enjoying it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: It's been very nice here in Louisiana. Lower 60's in the AM and highs in the lower 80's are whats expected for most of this week. I have been spending time outside, just not running   Plan on changing that this afternoon



It's all relative here in MA.  We had a week of really warm temps 2 weeks ago and then next week 12+" of snow and then frigid temps.  It was in the 40's the other day and I walked around with no coat feeling like it was really warm out.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I normally dont have anything with me on most of my runs. The exception is long runs in which I have my fuel belt, (water, sports drink, and GU) and my keys. I leave my ID and phone in my truck. I do have ID tag that I can place on my shoes, but the information is no longer valid since we moved and I had to change phone numbers.



I have my Roo Pouch, phone, headphones for shorter runs.  Anything over 10 miles, which hasn't happened in a WHILE, all of the above plus my water belt and some food for the run.  I try to keep it simple.


----------



## Waiting2goback

I am having trouble with this lately dealing with the divorce but it is so important to do.  Just needed a reminder.


----------



## Z-Knight

LSUlakes said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident. Hope you are better sooner than later so you race goes well. What part of the world are you visiting of you dont mind me asking?


Thanks. Currently in Poland, where I fell on my butt...was also in Israel a week ago.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?



Key to my apartment
Garmin watch
Sunglasses if I won't finish before sunrise


----------



## Dis5150

Man it is easy to get behind when you miss a few days! I haven't been able to read since Friday due to crazy reports due at work but I will answer a couple QOTD. 

Monday QOTD: Spring/pre-summer is definitely here in Arkansas! My last 4 runs have been in 80 or above temps! Today is severe weather! I hate tornado season! All my southern peeps be safe the next couple days!

Tuesday QOTD: Weekday runs I carry iPhone, office keys (run after work and leave all my crap in my office), chapstick and water. I usually have water in a flask that will fit in my Sparkle Skirt pocket or stash a water bottle where I will pass it a couple of times. Weekend runs, same stuff + any fuel I may need, depending on how long my run is. I am hitting 10+ now on my training plan so have to start thinking about fuel again. DH carries my water on his bike for me.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What are some methods you use to help cure or ease the pain of a minor injury?

ATTQOTD: Unfortunately I found that rest is one sure way to solve nearly every injury. However for simple things like shin splints, freeze water in a solo cup and rub along your shins. For PF, a tennis ball rolled on the bottom of your feet. Some issue can also be caused my some muscle areas being week causing overuse injuries which can be corrected over time by strengthening the weak muscles.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: As already mentioned, rest is always a sure way to get over a minor injury.  Always listen to your body and either slow down or stop when you start to feel what I call a "twinge".  I tend to take an anti-inflammatory if I have a minor injury.  For cuts or skin abrasions, I clean the area, use Neosporin and change bandaids twice a day.  Trust me, you do not want to let a small cut or abrasion go untreated and Neosporin has a pain relief option as well.  For me, I have had issues with my kneecap tracking off its intended path as I have increased my mileage month to month.  When this happens, it is painful and feels like you pull something around your knee.  In my case, I stop, walk it out raising my knees as high as I can, and then slowly start running again focusing on my form and lifting my knees with each stride as much as possible.


----------



## doctorintheTARDIS

48 degrees and prediction to pour for the duration of the race.... what would you wear?


I have a 5k this weekend! Running for the kids that were killed in the Sandy Hook-Newtown- massacre a few years back. I'm a teacher so it's close to my heart. I'm definitely not backing out. I've been running for a year and have avoided the rain completely.... 

Sleeves seem like they might make me colder? I wanna buy any necessary equipment now so I can try to run in it just in case.


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are some methods you use to help cure or ease the pain of a minor injury?



ATTQOTD: Ignore it and take pain relievers and hope it goes away???






But, if I'm being smart, then it's primarily rest and anti-inflammatories.


----------



## roxymama

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> 48 degrees and prediction to pour for the duration of the race.... what would you wear?
> 
> 
> I have a 5k this weekend! Running for the kids that were killed in the Sandy Hook-Newtown- massacre a few years back. I'm a teacher so it's close to my heart. I'm definitely not backing out. I've been running for a year and have avoided the rain completely....
> 
> Sleeves seem like they might make me colder? I wanna buy any necessary equipment now so I can try to run in it just in case.



Tech fabric that fits very close to your body (so if you go long sleeves...still tight to the body.)  Nothing that could sag or get weighed down.  AND A HAT! 
If you have any sunglasses that are close to your face I could see that helping too.  
Since it's a 5k...I say just smile and laugh the whole time...that's all I could do in your same situation last year.  
And bring a change of clothes and dry socks/shoes for your car...or towels to dry off and sit on at the very least.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:
I've done two things for aches/pains.  Rest and not run until it felt more normal...even if it meant multiple weeks off.
And then more recently...added more running days to my week (but that was more so that my body wasn't getting crazy sore after every long run.)


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are some methods you use to help cure or ease the pain of a minor injury?


Depends on what it is. Ice and or heat in some cases. Take a day or two off. Use "The stick" or foam roller.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: My own personal masseuse, my husband.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I foam roll and use the stick daily, multiple times a day, because I am afraid of injury. I also ice my feet/ankles after every longer run since they have been known to act up. If I feel a weird twinge or anything I will take a few days off. I also visit my chiropractor frequently to make sure everything is lined up right.


----------



## Kathymford

ATTQOTD: Advil or Tylenol are my friend most of the time for minor injuries; rest for the others. When I'm actively training, I resist the rest part because it's so easy for me to fall back into my old habits of not running at all. Ahem ... as in now. 



sky13 said:


> I got a Blissful Blue Swing Style - I love blue and it's such a nice design!
> Have my eye on the Distant Galaxy and Jasmeralda designs right now...
> 
> Only thing is I don't think I've ever seen anyone running in a skirt in my neighbourhood! So will see how self conscious I get when I go out for a run



If you really enjoy running in them, you will get over that real quick.  On training runs I never see anyone else running in them either, but I do get compliments on them from complete strangers!! They are all I run in now for the most part; I had some trouble in the "winter" (I live in So. Calif., so no REAL winter) when I went wore my capris. I completely forgot I needed to bring my running belt. #nopockets. Enjoy!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Kathymford said:


> On training runs I never see anyone else running in them either, but I do get compliments on them from complete strangers!! They are all I run in now for the most part;


Agree with this wholeheartedly: I was really self-conscious at first (not because people don't wear skorts, but because I don't like my legs) however, they are so functional, and I too get so many compliments, that I don"t train in anything else in the summer.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are some methods you use to help cure or ease the pain of a minor injury?



ATTQOTD:  Primarily Advil and icing post-activity.  The real key here is knowing your body and being able to tell the difference between the early stages of an injury (stop running, rest, stretch and strengthen) and the normal aches and pains that come along with an activity predicated on breaking down and rebuilding musculature stronger than before, which is going to result in discomfort.  At my age and with my team sports injury history, if I stopped running to address aches and pains I'd never run again!


----------



## doctorintheTARDIS

roxymama said:


> Tech fabric that fits very close to your body (so if you go long sleeves...still tight to the body.)  Nothing that could sag or get weighed down.  AND A HAT!
> If you have any sunglasses that are close to your face I could see that helping too.
> Since it's a 5k...I say just smile and laugh the whole time...that's all I could do in your same situation last year.
> And bring a change of clothes and dry socks/shoes for your car...or towels to dry off and sit on at the very least.



Thanks 

I'm just gonna freeze, but at least it's just a 5k!


----------



## roxymama

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm just gonna freeze, but at least it's just a 5k!



My race this weekend is looking sunny all day except it says "perhaps a morning shower"
Ugh


----------



## PrincessV

Haven't had time to check in lately - lots of catching up to do! 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has Spring like weather arrived in your area yet? Are you enjoying it?


Yes... but my "spring" is most people's summer, lol! It's been a delightfully sunny week here in west-central FL, with lows in the mid-60s, highs in the mid- to high-80s. My last long run was around 65 at the start, near 80 at the end... I'm not yet acclimated; the air wasn't super hot, but the sun was pretty gnarly. Lost a lot of fluids to sweat and felt icky for a couple days. Pretty much the norm for me every spring - I'll adjust soon! I'm trying to enjoy this while it lasts, because infernal summer will be here very soon...



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?


Hmm...
Short runs:
Phone, ear buds, house key.
Long runs:
Phone, ear buds, house key, gels, water bottle, Nuun tabs, sunscreen.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are some methods you use to help cure or ease the pain of a minor injury?


My minor injuries are almost always to soft tissue, so my go-to therapy is electric stimulation. I have a small home model that works almost as well as my chiropractor's TENS machine. That plus rest, ice initially, heat later.


----------



## Wendy98

My injuries are usually stress fractures, so time off from running.  The one in my femur put me on crutches.  I will cross train to no end.

I have had severe pain in my Achilles since WDW Marathon.  I know I have been moaning about it for awhile.  Finally went to my orthopedic and got an MRI.  He was concerned it might be torn because of the amount of swelling.  Turned out to just be inflamed.  I have a prescription clear ointment to rub on it twice a day.  After 4 days, pain was completely GONE.  Kicking myself for not going earlier-I always assume I can get through whatever injury.


----------



## camaker

Wendy98 said:


> My injuries are usually stress fractures, so time off from running.  The one in my femur put me on crutches.  I will cross train to no end.
> 
> I have had severe pain in my Achilles since WDW Marathon.  I know I have been moaning about it for awhile.  Finally went to my orthopedic and got an MRI.  He was concerned it might be torn because of the amount of swelling.  Turned out to just be inflamed.  I have a prescription clear ointment to rub on it twice a day.  After 4 days, pain was completely GONE.  Kicking myself for not going earlier-I always assume I can get through whatever injury.



Have you tried a support sock for your Achilles?  Mine flared up pretty significantly (probably not as bad as yours) right before Disneyland Half weekend last year.  I found the Orthosleeve FS6 plantar fasciitis compression socks that give a good amount of support to the Achilles.  They made a huge difference in helping the Achilles settle down while I walked all over DL and ran the challenge.


----------



## JulieODC

I've got a 5k on Saturday (oops forgot to ask for it to be in the list!) and now snow it in the forecast! Yuck!!

April 2 - JulieODC - Hunter's Run 5k (NG)


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: luckily I've only had a few minor injury experiences (mainly hip pain
That wouldn't quit) - and did heat, ice, Advil, and yoga/stretching and all resolved.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: 

Usually I take Aleve and rest, although that isn't working out so well for my current situation, because it feels better when I actually do stuff.  It's been almost 2 months now and my hip/glute/leg is still jacked up.  But when I'm running and immediately after is when it DOESN'T hurt.  Once it stiffens back up though then I am in a decent amount of pain when lying down or sitting in a car or sitting on the couch.  So basically doing anything except sitting in my computer chair (where the angle of my hip lets it just be a dull ache) or being up and moving around.

I finally decided to make an appointment with a local sports med place that has a number of offices, and I went through the website where they said they would contact you to make an appointment the same or next business day, but I submitted the form yesterday and still haven't heard back.  I did it that way because it seemed like then they would schedule me at the location that had openings rather than me calling one office and trying to coordinate making an appointment either there or a different nearby office.  I could go to either the one in my city or there are 2 others within 10-15 min and a 4th more like 20-25 minutes, so I am flexible, but I need them to call me now!  I'm going to call tomorrow morning, though, if I don't hear back from them by the end of the day today.


----------



## roxymama

JulieODC said:


> April 2 - JulieODC - Hunter's Run 5k (NG)



I find it very appropriate that your avatar is Snow White and you will doing a Hunter's Run


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are some methods you use to help cure or ease the pain of a minor injury?



I think @ZellyB already covered my answer ...

A lot of the pains I have are due to stiffness/tightness, so stretching helps. I'm occasionally a big fan of RICE, but it depends on the injury. Mostly I just ignore it and then complain later.


----------



## keahgirl8

Waiting2goback said:


> So you're saying that injury is the reason for your struggles?



My first half, I came home with sciatica (and I almost threw up in the parking lot...that part was my fault).  The second one, I had some health problems throughout the year, which got me behind on training.  I went in underprepared and came home from that one with bursitis, ITBS, and plantar fasciitis.  It's been a long slow road to recovery, full of more health issues that have led me to start over as a beginner a few times.  Also, truthfully, I hate training for anything over a 10K.  I just go up to half distance because I like racing in halfs (Halves?  Sounds weird to say it that way.).  Since I'm a runner at all (which you would find hilarious if you knew me before), I'll never say never. It's just not on my radar any time soon.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are some methods you use to help cure or ease the pain of a minor injury?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Unfortunately I found that rest is one sure way to solve nearly every injury. However for simple things like shin splints, freeze water in a solo cup and rub along your shins. For PF, a tennis ball rolled on the bottom of your feet. Some issue can also be caused my some muscle areas being week causing overuse injuries which can be corrected over time by strengthening the weak muscles.



That ice thing is amazing!  I actually did that on my hip when it was at its worst, and it really helped.



ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD: Ignore it and take pain relievers and hope it goes away???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, if I'm being smart, then it's primarily rest and anti-inflammatories.



Haha!  Yeah...  That's how I used to handle it, and if you've read this far, you can see how well it turned out.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: for minor injuries, its rest and ice. But I am usually stupid enough to attempt to keep running on it if I can because it doesn't feel "too bad"

@doctorintheTARDIS, not sure if someone mentioned his but make sure you wear a hat to help keep the rain out of your face. It's the worst being hit in the face with constant rain drops. Good luck at your race!


----------



## Dave Rolen

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> 48 degrees and prediction to pour for the duration of the race.... what would you wear?
> I have a 5k this weekend!



48 is not that big of a problem for a 5K. If you can have someone there holding your stuff when you shed layers at the start and then change after the finish you'll be fine. On the downside, 5K is not that much time to actually warm up on the run.

I'd think about your ability to remain dry as long as possible at the start. A good rain jacket or even a trash bag works well. Pants if you can keep them dry under the trash bag. Then, when it's time to get wet ditch all that stuff and run in as little as possible. If it were me I'd be in shorts and tshirt for the actual run.

As soon as you finish have something to put on and change. Don't worry about your feet being wet. Turns out running in wet shoes is not that big of a deal.

If it's really bad then set your own drop bag at the start finish. In it have a change of clothes to include shoes, socks, pants and long shirt and trash bags/ponchos. Change wherever you can, PortaJohn if you must.

I admire your intestinal fortitude!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are some methods you use to help cure or ease the pain of a minor injury?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Unfortunately I found that rest is one sure way to solve nearly every injury. However for simple things like shin splints, freeze water in a solo cup and rub along your shins. For PF, a tennis ball rolled on the bottom of your feet. Some issue can also be caused my some muscle areas being week causing overuse injuries which can be corrected over time by strengthening the weak muscles.



One of my biggest weaknesses is knowing when to rest and how to treat my aging body.  I still act as if I am 18 in my mind.  I don't warm up enough, I don't stretch enough, I don't cross train enough.  The only injuries I have had are pretty substantial, plantar fasciitis and this torn tendon.  PF may be seen as minor, I don't know, but I had to take a month off from running to make it better.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are some methods you use to help cure or ease the pain of a minor injury?



My pains tend to be of the minor creaky variety. I don't go the NSAIDs route. I feel that masking pain is a bad idea. In case I sound like a purist, I do not put wine and beer in the category of masking pain.

Ice massage (frozen Styrofoam cups are the way to go. I call them Squishies, like at the Kwik-E-Mart), foam roller, stretching, and walking. A good walk can cure a lot of ills.


----------



## keahgirl8

Waiting2goback said:


> One of my biggest weaknesses is knowing when to rest and how to treat my aging body.  I still act as if I am 18 in my mind.  I don't warm up enough, I don't stretch enough, I don't cross train enough.  The only injuries I have had are pretty substantial, plantar fasciitis and this torn tendon.  PF may be seen as minor, I don't know, but I had to take a month off from running to make it better.



Here's my problem...I was not athletic at 18 by any stretch of the imagination.  I am aging, and I'm a fairly new athlete.  This is all very confusing to me, and I have no idea what I'm doing. lol


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My pains tend to be of the minor creaky variety. I don't go the NSAIDs route. I feel that masking pain is a bad idea.



This is why I only use them post-activity. Keep in mind, though, that the NSAIDS offer more than pain relief. The anti-inflammatory aspects are valuable in promoting the healing process.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?



I like to keep things as minimal as possible:

- Garmin Running Watch
- Road ID
- Phone (for emergencies)
- Headlamp (If running during dark hours)


----------



## doctorintheTARDIS

*QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?

*ATQOTD: *I wear my RoadID band (just got it a few weeks ago and the security it gives me is invaluable). 
I take my phone and my beats wireless atheltic headphone (I never remember the proper name for them)
And my Apple Watch


I'm thinking of getting a running belt. I tried an arm band for my phone and I HATE it, so I just run carrying my phone, which isn't exactly ideal, but currently most comfortable. I also would like to bring my house key with me when I run


*Does anyone carry a small knife or pepper spray? Especially ladies? *I live in a fairly safe neighborhood, but I've been seeing a bunch of articles lately about women being attacked on runs (and we all know of at least one story we've read of a woman running somewhere that was later found, no longer with us.) 

I'd like to know what you have and where you carry it if you do run with the above.


----------



## JulieODC

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> I'm thinking of getting a running belt. I tried an arm band for my phone and I HATE it, so I just run carrying my phone, which isn't exactly ideal, but currently most comfortable. I also would like to bring my house key with me when I run
> 
> *Does anyone carry a small knife or pepper spray? Especially ladies? *I live in a fairly safe neighborhood, but I've been seeing a bunch of articles lately about women being attacked on runs (and we all know of at least one story we've read of a woman running somewhere that was later found, no longer with us.)
> 
> I'd like to know what you have and where you carry it if you do run with the above.



Try a flipbelt- I love mine and so much better than an arm band.

I don't run with pepper spray, etc. I did recently but a Wearsafe tracker though - very interesting technology and makes me feel safer when running in more secluded areas - http://wearsafe.com/


----------



## KSellers88

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?
> 
> *ATQOTD: *I wear my RoadID band (just got it a few weeks ago and the security it gives me is invaluable).
> I take my phone and my beats wireless atheltic headphone (I never remember the proper name for them)
> And my Apple Watch
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a running belt. I tried an arm band for my phone and I HATE it, so I just run carrying my phone, which isn't exactly ideal, but currently most comfortable. I also would like to bring my house key with me when I run
> 
> 
> *Does anyone carry a small knife or pepper spray? Especially ladies? *I live in a fairly safe neighborhood, but I've been seeing a bunch of articles lately about women being attacked on runs (and we all know of at least one story we've read of a woman running somewhere that was later found, no longer with us.)
> 
> I'd like to know what you have and where you carry it if you do run with the above.



I carry pepper spray. Mainly for animals since I live out in the country, but you never know. It fits really well in my flipbelt and is easy to get to. I normally will get it out if I see a random dog around or if any creepy looking cars pass me.


----------



## Chaitali

I actually was just thinking yesterday that I should start carrying pepper spray.  I usually run with people if I'm running on trails on if I'm solo, in a neighborhood area that is reasonably populated.  But I had two scares on my run yesterday evening.  One was a dog that lunged at me and got away from its owner before the owner managed to catch a hold of the leash again.  And the other was pounding footsteps coming up behind me.  I whirled around and it just ended up being another runner.  But as a woman running alone, it is scary to hear footsteps coming up behind you like that.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Who is your running inspiration? (Todays QOTD is a suggestion by a fellow forum member. Thanks for the suggestion! If anyone else has a question they would liked posted for the QOTD, please send me a PM and I will post it in the coming days.)

ATTQOTD: I have been lacking a lot of inspiration as of late and planned on getting back on the horse this week, but then life threw a curve ball this week. My main inspiration for running is my health and it is currently suffering. 


Non-running related, TMI, but a little Disney related story/post:

So this week we have been trying to get the house ready for a family gathering to find out if we are having a boy or girl this August. It's going to be the first time a lot of people see our new home so we are trying to get things "perfect". To add to things Tuesday night DD woke up needing the restroom and things went south from there. She spent the next hour screaming as we tried to figure out what was going on. Called the Dr who suggested placing her in the tub and give her some Tylenol. No level of comforting words would calm her down, so I took a gamble and went with the distraction method. 
Me - "DD whats your favorite Disney movie?"
DD - " Frozen daddy!"
Me - " Ohh, I like that one too!"
The screaming calms down..
DD - "Daddy can you pick me up, I want to show you my princess dresses."
Me - "Absolutely, can you show me your favorite one?!"

So from there she was distracted and we ended up putting her in the tub which lasted over a hour but she was feeling better. We needed to make a late night run to the drug store to get some other things and I was going to go since it was around midnight but DD wanted me to stay with her and play. (Nice feeling) We ended up on the couch watching YouTube videos of splash mountain (She cant stop talking about this ride even though its been since November since our last trip and she was scared, but insist on wanting to ride it again) It's a Small World, Wishes, and more. Finally around 1:30 AM on Wednesday she said she felt much better, so we got in bed and after all that I didnt fall asleep till nearly 2:30 AM. Woke up at 6 for work. It was a long day yesterday with the lack of sleep. DW brought her to the Dr and got a prescription and now its like nothing ever happened.  So thats my "excuse" for no run yesterday. I am amazed how much this child loves Disney to the point where she no longer focused on something causing her a lot of pain, to just talk about Disney.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following members with races!

01 - @Mickey Momma - Covenant Health 5k (NG / N/A)
01 - @cburnett11  - Papa John's 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
01 - @sourire  - Hot Chocolate 5k (NG / N/A)
01 - @Anisum  - Hot Chocolate 15k (1:59:59 / N/A)
01 - @Dis5150  - Capital City Classic 10k (1:15:00 / N/A)
01 - @mrsgryphon  - Greater Hartford Quarter Marathon (NG / N/A)
01 - doctorintheTARDIS - Sandy Hook 5k (30:00 / N/A)
02 - @Mickey Momma - Covenant Health Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
02 - @camaker  - RNR Raleigh Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
02 - @baxter24  - RNR Raleigh Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
02 - @roxymama  - Shamrock Shuffle 8k (48:00 / N/A)
02 - @JulieODC  - Hunter's Run 5k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to all of you running this weekend and we look forward to hearing how the weekend's race went! If you would like to revise your goal or have any changes that need to be made, please do not hesitate to let me know. Anyone that has a race not on the list, but would like to be added, let me know and I will add you.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: My running inspiration is my DW and two boys.  I want to live long enough to see my kids grow up and eventually run races with me.  I have a long family history of heart disease/high blood pressure.  I had always stayed in shape in the past but once we had kids, my weight increased.  I went to the Dr for a checkup and my blood pressure was in the hypertension level and I was overweight.  It made sense since I felt tired all the time and got sick about once a month.  That afternoon after the Dr appointment, I went outside and ran.  I was only able to run 0.25 miles the first day but I didn't let that discourage me.  I kept at it and set a goal to complete a 5K.  That was back in summer of 2015.  Since then, I have lost 50 pounds and about to run my second marathon.  I am in the best shape of my life, at my target weight, and have been able to almost completely get off of blood pressure medicine.  It is never too late to start.  Looking forward, I am registered for the Dopey Challenge in 2018, which my goal was to complete Dopey before I turn 40 which I will.  When I am feeling tired and not up to a training run, I just think back to how I felt in 2015 and push through.  I continue to improve and am now working to get faster and my kids are even running in the Kids races at the Disney Marathon!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is your running inspiration? (Todays QOTD is a suggestion by a fellow forum member. Thanks for the suggestion! If anyone else has a question they would liked posted for the QOTD, please send me a PM and I will post it in the coming days.)


My running inspiration isn't really someone else. It's the race itself that I am working for and my overall health. Having a race gets me out the door, as I don't have a sport to play anymore for that daily exercise.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> *Does anyone carry a small knife or pepper spray? Especially ladies? *I live in a fairly safe neighborhood, but I've been seeing a bunch of articles lately about women being attacked on runs (and we all know of at least one story we've read of a woman running somewhere that was later found, no longer with us.)



I have a small pepper spray that I usually take with me, although sometimes I forget (not good). It takes up very little space and isn't heavy at all. I live in a pretty safe and quiet neighborhood too, but on some paths I take I am pretty alone out there so it is better safe than sorry. I think about it as not just something for an attacker but also animals if needed. I have not had any issues at all but why tempt fate? I am not fast enough to outrun someone coming for me so I better have a back up plan.


----------



## Sailormoon2

*My running inspiration *is my Dad. He took up running in his mid-30s when my parents first divorced. Discovered he had innate ability for it and progressed over 5 years from A Learn to Run clinic at the running room to qualifying for Boston. He is now an instructor and incredible motivator. At 65 he can run with the back of the pack or the still at the very front, and just makes everyone he trains with feel like an athlete!!


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following members with races!
> 
> 01 - @Mickey Momma - Covenant Health 5k (NG / N/A)
> 01 - @cburnett11  - Papa John's 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 01 - @sourire  - Hot Chocolate 5k (NG / N/A)
> 01 - @Anisum  - Hot Chocolate 15k (1:59:59 / N/A)
> 01 - @Dis5150  - Capital City Classic 10k (1:15:00 / N/A)
> 01 - @mrsgryphon  - Greater Hartford Quarter Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @Mickey Momma - Covenant Health Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @camaker  - RNR Raleigh Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @baxter24  - RNR Raleigh Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @roxymama  - Shamrock Shuffle 8k (48:00 / N/A)
> 02 - @JulieODC  - Hunter's Run 5k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to all of you running this weekend and we look forward to hearing how the weekend's race went! If you would like to revise your goal or have any changes that need to be made, please do not hesitate to let me know. Anyone that has a race not on the list, but would like to be added, let me know and I will add you.



I'll keep my goal as is.  I really just want my time to start with a 4 no matter what (got 50:02 last year and those 2 seconds have bugged me every since.)

ATTQOTD: That's a tough one, can someone have like 50 running inspirations?
My Dad ran my whole childhood until his knee surgeries took him out of it.  But I grew up cheering for him.
My hubby runs too and he's so much less of a scaredy cat about signing up for new distances and new challanges and is just always so calm, cool and collected about these things.  #goals
My father-in-law has been running for a long time and age groups for 65-69 and is our race buddy.  
I can list all of you easily because just looking at the race list on page one of this thread is mind-boggling.
And then basically everyone who posts run journals and race recaps.  
Shout out to @Keels for inspiring me to do a race a month that really fed my run addiction and @DopeyBadger for his coaching skillz and pushing me in the right direction.
And then honorable mention to the  emoji that was left on my journal for months and finally inspired me to actually sign up for Tink HM.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is your running inspiration?



ATTQOTD:  I don't have a running inspiration.  I run because I like the way it makes me feel.


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes I have two races to add!

I really wanted to run these but had to wait for hubby to finalize his tri-schedule and the dates work!  Unless I decide to get competitive I'll probably just be fun-running 'em for bling.

July
15 - @roxymama - Rock N Roll Chicago 5k (NG/NA)
16 - @roxymama - Rock N Roll Chicago 10k (NG/NA)


----------



## doctorintheTARDIS

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following members with races!
> 
> 01 - @Mickey Momma - Covenant Health 5k (NG / N/A)
> 01 - @cburnett11  - Papa John's 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 01 - @sourire  - Hot Chocolate 5k (NG / N/A)
> 01 - @Anisum  - Hot Chocolate 15k (1:59:59 / N/A)
> 01 - @Dis5150  - Capital City Classic 10k (1:15:00 / N/A)
> 01 - @mrsgryphon  - Greater Hartford Quarter Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @Mickey Momma - Covenant Health Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @camaker  - RNR Raleigh Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @baxter24  - RNR Raleigh Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 02 - @roxymama  - Shamrock Shuffle 8k (48:00 / N/A)
> 02 - @JulieODC  - Hunter's Run 5k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to all of you running this weekend and we look forward to hearing how the weekend's race went! If you would like to revise your goal or have any changes that need to be made, please do not hesitate to let me know. Anyone that has a race not on the list, but would like to be added, let me know and I will add you.



I'm running the Sandy Hook 5k on Saturday. I'm working to keep under 30 minutes, especially because it will be my first 5k in the rain (and likely pouring rain. 100% chance of rain -__-)


----------



## ZellyB

QOTD:  Running inspiration is my husband.  He had been running for several years trying to get me to join him and finally when I discovered the Galloway method, I did.  He's a great running partner and if not for him, I doubt I would have stuck to running like I have.  Of course, I also want the health benefits and the extra calories of food I can eat!!


----------



## sky13

Okay so I'm incredibly pleased to say I've just run my longest ever distance of 14 km today! Before this I think the longest distance was 11 or 12 km or so. 

Now contemplating if I should sign up for a half marathon at the end of April... I guess the worst is I could always walk part of it? I have approximately 24 hours left to decide before registration closes!



Kathymford said:


> If you really enjoy running in them, you will get over that real quick.  On training runs I never see anyone else running in them either, but I do get compliments on them from complete strangers!! They are all I run in now for the most part; I had some trouble in the "winter" (I live in So. Calif., so no REAL winter) when I went wore my capris. I completely forgot I needed to bring my running belt. #nopockets. Enjoy!



Well... the 14 km run above was my first run with my Sparkle Skirt - for the first km or so it kept feeling like it might be slipping down. Got better after a while though. Size wise don't think I could go down to the next size... But did like having the pockets to stick my iPhone in! Definitely stood out though as was definitely the only person running in a skirt/skort especially one as sparkly as the one I have!

Thinking of buying another one or two now...



doctorintheTARDIS said:


> *Does anyone carry a small knife or pepper spray? Especially ladies? *I live in a fairly safe neighborhood, but I've been seeing a bunch of articles lately about women being attacked on runs (and we all know of at least one story we've read of a woman running somewhere that was later found, no longer with us.)
> 
> I'd like to know what you have and where you carry it if you do run with the above.



I think pepper spray may actually be banned where I am (Singapore)!

But it's a fairly safe place and where I go running is a fairly safe area though. Never felt unsafe running at 5am or 9pm, mostly because of the sheer number of other people who are also running/jogging/walking/cycling...

(I only learnt about attack alarms, running against the flow of traffic, etc when I went away to university - these were never a consideration in Singapore...)


----------



## Waiting2goback

keahgirl8 said:


> Here's my problem...I was not athletic at 18 by any stretch of the imagination.  I am aging, and I'm a fairly new athlete.  This is all very confusing to me, and I have no idea what I'm doing. lol



I admit that it is frustrating for sure when you don't feel like you know what's going on.  I hate going to the doctor for every little pain so I deal with it and yet my last two issues were serious injuries so who knows.  My right ankle feels exactly the same way as my left did so I am afraid that will need surgery too but I try to convince myself there is no way I could be that unlucky, can I?  You're not alone.



KSellers88 said:


> I carry pepper spray. Mainly for animals since I live out in the country, but you never know. It fits really well in my flipbelt and is easy to get to. I normally will get it out if I see a random dog around or if any creepy looking cars pass me.



One of the runners I follow on Instagram carries a gun when she runs alone, but she lives in TX so that's normal down there I guess. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is your running inspiration? (Todays QOTD is a suggestion by a fellow forum member. Thanks for the suggestion! If anyone else has a question they would liked posted for the QOTD, please send me a PM and I will post it in the coming days.)
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have been lacking a lot of inspiration as of late and planned on getting back on the horse this week, but then life threw a curve ball this week. My main inspiration for running is my health and it is currently suffering.
> 
> 
> Non-running related, TMI, but a little Disney related story/post:
> 
> So this week we have been trying to get the house ready for a family gathering to find out if we are having a boy or girl this August. It's going to be the first time a lot of people see our new home so we are trying to get things "perfect". To add to things Tuesday night DD woke up needing the restroom and things went south from there. She spent the next hour screaming as we tried to figure out what was going on. Called the Dr who suggested placing her in the tub and give her some Tylenol. No level of comforting words would calm her down, so I took a gamble and went with the distraction method.
> Me - "DD whats your favorite Disney movie?"
> DD - " Frozen daddy!"
> Me - " Ohh, I like that one too!"
> The screaming calms down..
> DD - "Daddy can you pick me up, I want to show you my princess dresses."
> Me - "Absolutely, can you show me your favorite one?!"
> 
> So from there she was distracted and we ended up putting her in the tub which lasted over a hour but she was feeling better. We needed to make a late night run to the drug store to get some other things and I was going to go since it was around midnight but DD wanted me to stay with her and play. (Nice feeling) We ended up on the couch watching YouTube videos of splash mountain (She cant stop talking about this ride even though its been since November since our last trip and she was scared, but insist on wanting to ride it again) It's a Small World, Wishes, and more. Finally around 1:30 AM on Wednesday she said she felt much better, so we got in bed and after all that I didnt fall asleep till nearly 2:30 AM. Woke up at 6 for work. It was a long day yesterday with the lack of sleep. DW brought her to the Dr and got a prescription and now its like nothing ever happened.  So thats my "excuse" for no run yesterday. I am amazed how much this child loves Disney to the point where she no longer focused on something causing her a lot of pain, to just talk about Disney.



Awesome story about your daughter.  I watched YouTube videos of Disney stuff all the time too.  I love it as well.  Helps get me out of my bad moods lately and helps deal with stress.  Also makes me sad I can't afford to go back right now too though.

As far as inspiration, it was first all about fixing my life.  It was scary and it was hard to change my lifestyle from couch potato to running a marathon.  On the eve of my first marathon my oldest daughter told me I was her role model, not just because of running, but that became my inspiration to get through the marathon when I thought of quitting several times.  How could I go back the next day and tell her I quit, there was NO WAY!  But now my kids ask about running and ask about races they can do with me so they push me because I know I am having a positive impact on them.  It inspires me to help other people change their lives as well.  I am running the 1/2 in January with a friend for her 40th birthday (assuming I can still afford to make it there).  I love the idea of seeing someone cross the finish line for a huge goal they never thought they could achieve and know I was a part of it.  There are so many more inspirations, like everyone on here that comes together and spends time helping "strangers" all over the world to better themselves.  Stuff like this doesn't happen in this world anymore and I am a small part of it.  (Hopefully someone thinks I help at least)  And then there is Meb.  I love his story and he seems like such an awesome guy so I get inspiration from him too.  And he is going to be at the BAA 10K!!!!  I am so excited.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is your running inspiration?


As cheesy as it is, a lot of you guys inspire me! Beyond that though, I think this article about Mirna Valerio is so inspiring.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Anisum said:


> As cheesy as it is, a lot of you guys inspire me!



I second that emotion! Plus, my wife, my sister, my brother-in-law, my DC friends, friends serving oversees... I gotta say, pretty much everyone I've encountered!

But I have some celebrating to do, as this is a huge day in running for me. First, waivers and corrals went out for Dark Side Half, and...

CORRAL A! ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED! This is my first real running goal, and while I'm in thanks to a little reshuffling of the times, I'LL TAKE IT!!

And... I got in via lottery for Marine Corps Marathon! Therefore, to make it official...

@LSUlakes: October 22 - @Chasing Dopey - Marine Corps Marathon - 4 hr goal.


----------



## Jules76126

In regards to pepper spray, I do not currently carry any. I never run by myself when it is dark and I live in a pretty safe area. However, I am thinking of getting some as I do worry about dogs and it would make me feel more comfortable. 

My inspiration is two things. My husband is the one who originally got me into running. He has been an avid runner all his life and I like that it is an activity that we can not only do together, but also support and encourage one another. The other is for health reasons. I like the way that it makes me feel. We also will be thinking about starting a family in a few years and I want to be able to stay in shape both during pregnancy and post so building health habits now will pay off later.

And I ordered a garmin last night. Can't wait for it to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is your running inspiration? (Todays QOTD is a suggestion by a fellow forum member. Thanks for the suggestion! If anyone else has a question they would liked posted for the QOTD, please send me a PM and I will post it in the coming days.)



_Inspiration - the process of being mentally stimulated to do or feel something, especially to do something creative_

My daughter was my first inspiration to start running 2 years before she was even born.  When I had that conversation with the doctor about where my life was headed and how I needed to lose weight if I wanted to enjoy my future children's lives.  In total, I lost a peak weight to peak loss of 100 pounds (255 to 155, now around 157).  My daughter got me started.

When a friend was signing up for a race (something I had yet to do, no 5ks, 10ks, HM, I actually didn't even know what these distances were), they told me I couldn't run a marathon.  So that person inspired me to run a marathon going from 3 miles max to 26.2 miles in 8 weeks (not really a good decision in hindsight).  They inspired me to say to myself that no longer would other people set my limits on what I can and can't do.

Then a different friend got into running, and they were much quicker than me.  So it inspired me to keep pushing my own limits to see if I could reach or surpass their level.  I finally beat that person's marathon PR (3:35) in May 2016, but have yet to beat their unofficial HM PR of 1:29:59.

Then I got involved with this board and Strava and two new people inspired me to keep pushing the limits of my running - @CheapRunnerMike and Jamie Dawes.  To this day, they continue to push me so that I too can join the sub 3 hour marathon threshold.  I know they're out there busting their tail or crushing races and the only way I can too is to keep running.

The rest of this community also inspires me on a daily basis.  The ups, the downs, the paths, the reports, the recaps, the trials and tribulations (just pretty much everything) inspires me to continue.  Because again I know each and everyone of you are busting your tail to meet your goals and I too have that same desire.

I keep running because I want to inspire others.  I started my journal in Jan 2016, to show that I'm nothing special physiologically.  But that a continued and relentless pursuit of a goal can eventually yield the desired outcome.

But most importantly, I keep running because I want to inspire my daughter.  Inspire her in a way that says, no matter what, you set your own limits, and if you want it, prove it, by doing what is necessary to get it!


----------



## sourire

I appreciate this very reflective QOTD and everyone's responses.  
My initial inspiration for running: the patients I take care of on a daily basis. I felt I really needed to practice what I was preaching as far as eating well, exercising, living a healthy lifestyle - all those things I was recommending on a regular basis! 
Then after running a few 5Ks, I would have to say that Jeff Galloway became a real inspiration as far as believing I could reach the longer distances that I had never thought were a possibility, as I could barely run the mile when I was in high school. Without his run/walk method, I would not have been able to take that step to even consider a half marathon!
And now, this wonderful group inspires me on a daily basis.  I know I fall behind on reading and posting, but I really appreciate you all. Special thanks to @DopeyBadger for inspiring me to step out of the run/walk box and to try a new training plan!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Congrats @Chasing Dopey Corral A is for Awesome!!


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: my daughters are my main inspiration. I know that I'm a better Mom to them when I am happy and healthy - and running helps me get there. And, knowing that I am a role model to them is pretty cool - my newly turned 2y old randomly said "mommy run!" the other day, making me realize that she already notices.

@LSUlakes - I just registered for the Tinkerbell half! Coast to coast here I come!

May 14 - JulieODC - Tinkerbell Half (2:30/NA)


----------



## keahgirl8

Waiting2goback said:


> I admit that it is frustrating for sure when you don't feel like you know what's going on.  I hate going to the doctor for every little pain so I deal with it and yet my last two issues were serious injuries so who knows.  My right ankle feels exactly the same way as my left did so I am afraid that will need surgery too but I try to convince myself there is no way I could be that unlucky, can I?  You're not alone.



I know what you mean!  My ankle started hurting on the treadmill the other day when I was just walking.  My good ankle even!  I thought "You have got to be kidding me!"  It seems okay now, but we'll see.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## ebradley23

Stopping by to say hey. I've been MIA for a while. I was cutting back to let my IT band heal, and I have just gotten back up to my normal mileage.

I just got my confirmation for MCM this year (woo hoo!) which got me thinking about my other goal races for 2017-2018. Since WDW Marathon is on the list, it reminded me to come check out the thread. I can't catch up with all the missed posts on the thread, but I'll be on here more regularly.


----------



## Slogger

Congrats @Chasing Dopey !   Corral A !!   Let us know how the view is from up there!!


----------



## ebradley23

Oh, and @LSUlakes here are my races I'm set to run in 2017:

April 1 - ebradley23 - Monument Avenue 10k (NG - pushing a disabled athlete)
April 28-29 - ebradley23 - Ragnar Trail Richmond - (NG)
April 30 - ebradley23 - Carytown 10k - (49:00/ )
October 22 - ebradley23 - Marine Corp Marathon - (sub-4/ )
November 11 - ebradley23 - Richmond Marathon - (NG/ )


----------



## Slogger

Hi @LSUlakes ....great story about your daughter...hope she is feeling better now.

I have another "race" to add.....April 8th, Crab Run Half.   No goal at this time.

Quick recap of last weekend's marathon.....Skidaway Island Marathon.   Drove 9 1/2 hours Friday just south of Savannah, Georgia.   No expo but quick packet pickup at a local Dicks Sporting Goods that night.   7 am start on Saturday.   Very small field, less than 200 finishers, saw as many dogs spectating as people, but the  Course was very flat, temps were 63 at the start and into the 70s by 10 am.   I finished in 4:30 which is a PR by almost 6 minutes, but missed my goal by 2 minutes.    No injuries and long 9 1/2 hour drive back home that night.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   Inspiration.    That's a hard one.   My wife who ran many years before I ever tried.  My daughter who worried about my health and dragged me outside to run 1/4 mile with her just to get me to do any type of exercise.   Everyone on this forum that runs, walks, or dreams about lacing it up and running around the block or qualifying to run at Boston or completing a Tri, or recovering from injury or setbacks is a huge inspiration.


----------



## keahgirl8

Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 228449



Thank you.  I needed that.



Slogger said:


> Everyone on this forum that runs, walks, or dreams about lacing it up and running around the block or qualifying to run at Boston or completing a Tri, or recovering from injury or setbacks is a huge inspiration.



Yup.  On this forum and everywhere else.  The running community is a tremendous group of goal-oriented, inspiring, supportive people.


----------



## FFigawi

ATTQOTD: I don't have anyone I can point at as my running inspiration. I do this for me. I run (and bike and swim) to challenge myself, to push my limits and see if I can keep improving my performance. Sure, I'm competitive in a friendly way with my friends and training partners, but in the end, I train and race for me.


----------



## Wendy98

Inspiration:  My former self and my children.  I grew up in a household with very BAD eating habits, no exercise, and in the summer plopped in front of a tv because that was our babysitter while my parents both worked.  My dad died in 2013 after many years with serious health issues.  My mother died 14 months later.  They did not take care of themselves and both died at a relatively early age.  I want my children to see and experience a healthy lifestyle.

I also like to see how far I can push my own limits and what my body can do.  I refuse to let age be a factor (yet) and I am grateful that I am able to do this sport/activity/lifestyle.


----------



## kywyldcat03

Not exactly sure where to ask this, but I am curious if there is a group setup on the Garmin Connect website?  I found and joined the DISBoards group on Strava, but wanted to see if there was a group setup also through Garmin?


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD*: Have you participated in any of the extra events that Disney offers? Tours, the Halloween or Christmas Party, dining with an imagineer, ect. Tell us about your experience!

Bonus Question: Saturday we are finding out the sex of our child, whats your guess Boy or Girl?

ATTQOTD: I have not done anything, unless I go on a stretch and say Breakfast at Cinderellas Royal Table. I would love to hear of yalls experience!

Bonus Question: Boy. Answer will be posted sometime Saturday around 4:00 - 5:00 PM!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Bonus Question: Boy. Answer will be posted sometime Saturday around 4:00 - 5:00 PM!



Girl


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Have you participated in any of the extra events that Disney offers? Tours, the Halloween or Christmas Party, dining with an imagineer, ect. Tell us about your experience!



I have done two tours. I did the Segway tour through Worlds Showcase when it was offered. That tour was really fun and they provided great information about the countries. I have also done Keys to the Kingdom tour. I would recommend for anyone that likes Disney knowledge. You get to see a lot that day. I attended a pirates and princess party when those were happening in 2009. It was fun, the park was empty, but it was very cold.

And finally one of the best things I got to do was walk the track for Spaceship Earth. I did my CP there when it was going down for the massive refurb where they updated the ride and added the video at the end and took down the wand. A few nights before it went down after the park closed, maintenance let the CPs walk the track and take funny photos with all the ride scenes animatronics. It's such a great memory. We aren't allowed to post the photos online as we don't want to run the magic. 

Bonus Question: Girl

Also for all my fellow New Englanders, I hope you don't get too much snow wherever you are. I am hoping the predictions are off as I really want Spring.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: I proposed to my DW at Cinderella's Royal Table.  I did the entire experience.  I had them bring out the ring in a glass slipper with our dessert.  She had no idea!  We also had our honeymoon at Disney and stayed at the Floridian.  Cool thing is that my parents had their honeymoon at Disney back in the late 70s.  I think they stayed at the Contemporary.  So needless to say, Disney is and always will be a big part of my life.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Have you participated in any of the extra events that Disney offers? Tours, the Halloween or Christmas Party, dining with an imagineer, ect. Tell us about your experience!
> 
> Bonus Question: Saturday we are finding out the sex of our child, whats your guess Boy or Girl?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have not done anything, unless I go on a stretch and say Breakfast at Cinderellas Royal Table. I would love to hear of yalls experience!
> 
> Bonus Question: Boy. Answer will be posted sometime Saturday around 4:00 - 5:00 PM!



I've done both the Halloween and Christmas parties, but EARLY in the season, when the crowds for each are super small. Did the Christmas party on Election Day last year and it was awesome. Totally empty.

Bonus: Hmm.... I don't enough about your past to know how karma might treat you  but I'll guess boy. Good luck!

EDIT: Didn't even thing about the proposal. Oops! Thanks @kywyldcat03! It was on the balcony at the Contemporary overlooking the fireworks show.

But the REAL story happens a few nights before. We have a great spot on the bridge for the fireworks... Ring in pocket... but there is a couple shoulder to shoulder next to us, and the dude proposes to his girl before I get my chance! RIGHT NEXT TO US! Unbelievable.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Have you participated in any of the extra events that Disney offers? Tours, the Halloween or Christmas Party, dining with an imagineer, ect. Tell us about your experience!



I've done both parties and a tour.  The parties I've been to have been the (now defunct) Pirate & Princess Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party and Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party.  I have enjoyed all of them, but I must say they were better years ago when they really were limited ticket events.  The number of tickets available has gone up so much that crowds at the "special parties" are indistinguishable from the normal crowds.  The extras that they offer with the themed parades and fireworks are a lot of fun.  My personal favorite is MNSSHP.  Its Boo to You Parade is my all time favorite WDW parade from its kickoff ride through by the Headless Horseman to the dancing Grave Diggers with their spark-striking shovels and Tattered Ballroom Dancers from Haunted Mansion as well as all the classic characters in their Halloween costumes.  Unfortunately, we always seem to have bad thunderstorms on our MNSSHP days, though!  Use of the 360 degree fireworks at HalloWishes and Christmas Wishes.

The one tour I've done has been the Yule Tour and it was fantastic.  An Imagineer takes you through Epcot and discusses the holiday traditions of the countries in the World Showcase, then you go over to MK and discuss more Christmas history and the Christmas Parade, including non-Disney-related interesting facts.  From there, there's a stop at the Grand Floridian's massive working gingerbread house and it caps off with a visit to the warehouse Disney dedicates to Christmas decoration storage and design.  I never knew things such as Disney has a staff dedicated 100% to Christmas year round and it's a minimum 2 year process if a resort or park wants to change their Christmas decor.  I highly recommend the tour (we even got a pin specific to the tour).

Bonus QOTD:  Girl


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Playing catch up today after being gone for work. A few answers from this week... 

I use a flipbelt and carry fuel (aka snacks), tissues and my phone. Long runs I also carry a few meds (tylenol and immodium), but have thankfully never used them. 

My motivation is my health and my inspiration comes from other runners! (including you all!)

ATTQOTD: Assuming a rD race doesn't count, I haven't but would love to do a tour! It just never seems to work out. 
Bonus: Girl! Sisters are awesome!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  GIRL!

We did the Halloween party in 2014 but just hubby & I while kiddo was in the condo with my mom & dad.  It was our way to ride all the rides together with little wait since our touring that trip was a bit different with 2 yr old and grandparents.  It was a few days before actual Halloween and was so light in crowds that we rode almost everything we wanted between 4pm and when the party actually started!  So we ended up watching the parade and fireworks even though we never had that in our plan.
This year we are attempting to do the party on Halloween night with kiddo.  It's her actual 5th birthday (she's a spooky baby) and we will focus on Trick or Treat and Characters!  I'm so excited.  We won't be doing a park ticket that day...only the party. 

My only other extras have been an MK fireworks dessert party (it was nice, but I think getting a dessert at the bakery and then finding a free spot on the curb would have been just as nice.)


----------



## BikeFan

ebradley23 said:


> October 22 - ebradley23 - Marine Corp Marathon - (sub-4/ )
> November 11 - ebradley23 - Richmond Marathon - (NG/ )



Congratulations on getting into MCM!  I got MCM notice yesterday as well, and I'll also be running Richmond again this year.  It's the 40th anniversary year for that race, and my first marathon, so I had to do it again!

Here's my added races so far:
May
17 - BikeFan - Devil Dog Challenge (Semper Five Miler/Historic Half back-to-back) - (just finish!/)

October
22 - BikeFan - Marine Corp Marathon - (NG/)

November
11 - BikeFan - Richmond Marathon - (sub-3:20?/)


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: My main motivation is my own health, but my inspiration comes from a lot of the people on this board as well as people I follow on Instagram. The running community is truly amazing! 

I have done the Very Merry Christmas party and had a great time! It rained the night we went, so I think it cleared out a lot of people. I want to do the Halloween party next!

I am going to say girl!


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD*: Have you participated in any of the extra events that Disney offers? Tours, the Halloween or Christmas Party, dining with an imagineer, ect. Tell us about your experience!
> 
> Bonus Question: Saturday we are finding out the sex of our child, whats your guess Boy or Girl?



We have done the Not So Scary Halloween party a few times and really enjoyed it. Everyone in costumes, trick or treating and the parade make it worth it. We also have done the Christmas party which was fun too but we liked the Halloween party better.

My guess is: BOY


----------



## sky13

I just signed up for my first ever half marathon! The 14km run yesterday gave me a bit more confidence to sign up for it - it's at the end of April, so have about a month to train a little bit more. The cut off time for the run is 4.5 hours so I figure at the very worst I can maybe walk part of it? 

(Now I just have to negotiate that day off work - I work about half my weekend days so sometimes signing up for runs can be a bit tricky!)

@LSUlakes please add for me
April 30, sky13, Income Eco Run Singapore, half marathon, no goal (just want to finish)!

ATTQOTD: Done both Mickey's Halloween Party and MNSSHP and absolutely loved both of them! So much fun and oh so much candy - I think I must have had 2-3kg worth from one MNSSHP last year! Also just did Keys to the Kingdom earlier this month and it was fun, though wish we had more time backstage. Oh and I've also done Star Wars dessert party, which I thought wasn't as worth the price (mainly as I don't drink much alcohol). And Early Morning Magic and Disney After Hours at MK, which were both awesome experiences - I got so much done during those extra hours!

Bonus ATTQOTD: Girl?


----------



## DopeyBadger

@LSUlakes - girl!


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD: We did Party of the Senses in 2010, which was a fun experience!  

Bonus ATTQOTD:  Princess.  After all this is a Disney board.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Have you participated in any of the extra events that Disney offers? Tours, the Halloween or Christmas Party, dining with an imagineer, ect. Tell us about your experience!
> 
> Bonus Question: Saturday we are finding out the sex of our child, whats your guess Boy or Girl?


No however Dining with an Imagineer would be on top of my list. I have done a dessert party though but it's not really an extra event. 

Boy!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: SO and I have both done a backstage tour at AK, which is my most favorite park, and the Candlelight Processional.  I have done the Christmas Party by myself.

They don't have the AK tour we took anymore, we did it in I think it was 2007, but it was discontinued in 2015. It was the Backstage Safari tour... although it seems like Backstage Tales may be just a renaming of it.  We took a tour through the vet area and the food prep area and some office areas and all the backstage areas where the animals live, and then took a leisurely safari ride without the Big Red storyline and they took us to some parts where I think the safari ride does not go and showed us the features that keep the animals in their various sections and where they enter/exit each day, etc.  It was really awesome, I loved it.

We did the Candlelight Processional dining package in 2014 when Neil Patrick Harris was the narrator and we ate at Marrakesh before it, which was a lot of fun.

Then I did the Christmas Party by myself at W&D 2015 because SO had to stay home at the last minute to take care of our ailing dog.  The first night of the Christmas Party was the Sunday after what should have been the HM, and I figured I'd want to sleep in after staying out at the afterparty until 3am and didn't want to waste a full day ticket, so I slept in, hung out with my parents for part of the day until they left to head home, then I went to MK and went in not long after 4pm when they start letting party people in.  I wasn't really intending to stay the entire time since I was all alone and just wanted to ride some MK rides, plus it started raining around 5 or 6, but I put on my poncho and ended up enjoying all the shows and things.  The rain stopped around 8 or 9, and I didn't end up leaving until the park closed at midnight.

Bonus: Boy... or girl


----------



## Chaitali

I've done the Halloween Party at Disney World and at Disney Land.  I really enjoyed both of them.  I also did the Keys to the Kingdom Tour and enjoyed it but it was really long.  We were ready for it to end by the time it did.

Ad for the bonus question, I'm going with boy!


----------



## JulieODC

Girl!!

We did Keys to the Kingdom several years ago and really enjoyed it! It didn't ruin the magic at all IMO, and we still bring up tidbits of info we learned that day!


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Segway tour (wish they still offered it!) and Jiko wine tasting. Both were awesome.

Bonus: boy!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Ariel484 said:


> and Jiko wine tasting


 Assuming I get my way to stay at AKL in August, this will totally be on the cards!


----------



## Wendy98

Not all tours, but here are some of the extras I have done:

MNSSHP
Pirates and Pals firework cruise
Behind the Seeds tour
My Disney Girl's Perfectly Princess Tea Party @ Grand Floridian
Harmony Barbershop--my youngest got his first haircut there
Family carriage ride at Ft. Wilderness
Took dd to BBB ( glad I did, because sadly, she is over princesses)

I think that is all.  Going to try to do the Christmas party this year.  Dining with an Imagineer is tops on my to do list though.

Bonus: boy


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: I hadn't considered it until you posed this question, but we've done MOST of the behind-the-scenes tours and extra ticket events over the years at WDW. I miss the Segway tours as that was a right of passage for our nieces and nephews to go on when they turned 16. I also fondly remember the two tours we did at Seas where we got to use an assisted snorkel in the tank and meet the dolphins. I'm seriously considering the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour at Disneyland when I go for Tink. The only tour I have done in Anaheim is the old Segway tour through Cali Adventure. 

Bonus: GIRL!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

We've done the hard tix events (miss pirate & princess!) and a few tours

Heading to dlr in oct to go to their Halloween party

Oh and girl


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Have you participated in any of the extra events that Disney offers? Tours, the Halloween or Christmas Party, dining with an imagineer, ect. Tell us about your experience!
> Bonus Question: Boy. Answer will be posted sometime Saturday around 4:00 - 5:00 PM!


ATTQOTD: 
Parties...
MNSSHP - this was our annual tradition on Halloween night for years! Unfortunately, we've been priced out and probably won't do it again. 
MVMCP - I've done this one a few times; it was fun, but nowhere near the caliber of MNSSHP.
Pirate & Princess Party - this was an absolute blast and I'm so sad they did away with it!

Other stuff...
My son did the pirate adventure cruise out of the YC marina when he was little. He loved it!
We joined friends on a pontoon boat rental for Illuminations once. We had a long delay due to storms in the area, but were finally able to head out in time for IROL, and as a bonus our captain took us over to see the Frozen fireworks at DHS afterward, which made it extra fun!
Some friends and I did the free culinary tour at AKL once; it was neat, but I wouldn't bother again.
I've done the fireworks dessert thing at MK a few times, but likely won't again; we didn't think it was all that terrific.

Bonus answer: Boy!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:
We've done the Christmas party once when we were there to run Wine & Dine.  We really enjoyed it a lot.  The special Christmas Wishes fireworks were spectacular.  I won't admit how long I waited in line for a picture with the 7 Dwarves.  

Bonus answer:  Boy!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Have you participated in any of the extra events that Disney offers? Tours, the Halloween or Christmas Party, dining with an imagineer, ect. Tell us about your experience!



We've done Very Merry and Not So Scary multiple times and I'm with @camaker on this one...Boo to You is the best parade at WDW.  Hallowishes is my favourite fireworks show at WDW as well now that Symphony in the Stars is no more (Such a shame too.  100x better than Wishes ever was).

We have also done the Behind the Seeds tour at Epcot, my wife and daughter have done the Wild Africa Trek (my son just turned 8 so he's now old enough, it will be our turn soon!) and we have done tours at the resorts as well (they are free!).  Old Key West has a fun little tour that shares the back story of Conch Flats which was really neat...I recommend any of these tours.



LSUlakes said:


> Bonus Question: Saturday we are finding out the sex of our child, whats your guess Boy or Girl?



Boy!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: We have done MNSSHP and MVMCP many times. We have also done the Pirates and Pals Fireworks cruise, BBB, carriage ride at FW, barber shop, Pirate's League, kid's pirates cruise and Dessert part for WoC @ DL. But my two favorites were The opening night party @ DHS for The Force Awakens and The Disney Parks Blog party during Food & Wine. 

For The Force Awakens we got to see the movie at Disney Springs. They had the red carpet rolled out with a R2D2 meet n greet and Storm Troopers patrolling. Afterwards we had the run of DHS. There we got to meet BB8 and watch the new Star Wars fireworks. DS7 got to do the Jedi training at like 1am. At the end we got a commemorative ticket and light up BB8 lanyard. I hope they have this again for the new movie in December because it was so much fun. 

For the Disney Parks Blog party, It wasn't something you could buy a ticket to, it was a meet up that they advertised on the blog but you had to enter a drawing. DH's name got picked. They gave us admission to Epcot after 4 and we had a couple hours to explore before the party started. At the party they had all of these food stations set up with offerings from F&W and it was all you care to eat and drink including alcohol. There was DJ playing and a couple of the Blog contributors spoke. At the end they gave us Mickey ice cream bar magic bands, shirts and a limited edition Epcot print.


----------



## roxymama

Oh, I forgot that we rented a boat on our honeymoon and that was amazing *not sure if that counts.

I also ran a race at Disney that one time


----------



## Kathymford

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Have you participated in any of the extra events that Disney offers? Tours, the Halloween or Christmas Party, dining with an imagineer, etc. Tell us about your experience!



We have done

MNSSHP: As others have said, love this. The parade is _amazing _and the fireworks too. 
MVMCP: We have done this twice, and although I really enjoy it (especially the "free" cookies and hot chocolate), I have a hard time paying for a parade that is free at DL. But I love Christmas, so I do it anyway. 
Keys to the Kingdom: Really enjoyed this tour; I would do it again.
Holiday Sleigh Ride at Ft. Wilderness: I'm a dork for Christmas decorations, so I loved this. Bells and everything on the "sleigh" and a great way to see all the decorated campgrounds
MK Dessert Party: we did this a few times when it was much cheaper; I think like $26 a person. THAT was totally worth it. The new price? No thanks
Illuminations Dessert Party: this was expensive, but it includes champagne, so that was nice. We got there late, so the table wasn't great and it's still standing, so ... I probably wouldn't do it again. 

I feel like there's more I'm forgetting, but those are the ones that stand out at the moment.

Bonus: GIRL!


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: When I was a teenager, I did one of the Backstage Magic tours called "Showbiz Magic," and it was fantastic!! I still have my framed Jiminy Cricket certificate of completion.  They talked about how they audition cast members as dancers/singers for the shows, and we went behind the scenes at MK to discuss how they put the parades together, and behind the scenes at the Studios to talk about costume design, etc.  I don't think they still offer that particular tour, sadly. Hadn't thought about that special experience in years!

Bonus: girl!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  We did the Pirate party in '13, I think.  It was a blast.

Bonus:  Girl


----------



## Miranda

Kathymford said:


> MVMCP: We have done this twice, and although I really enjoy it (especially the "free" cookies and hot chocolate), I have a hard time paying for a parade that is free at DL. But I love Christmas, so I do it anyway.


I thought the parade was the most disappointing part.  Not that it was a bad parade, and it was my first time seeing it, but I really loved the Electrical Parade and Spectromagic, so seeing a parade with no lights at night time was just kind of a letdown for me.   But I really enjoyed Holiday Wishes and all the other shows they had in front of the castle.


----------



## jmasgat

I've done Keys to the Kingdom, which was fun. Did one of the original Epcot F&W tasting events (back in 1998, I took myself to F&W for my 40th birthday).

But one of my favorite events was a special Muppet event for passholders in 2009 at DHS with Dave Goelz--and my favorite Muppet..


----------



## camaker

Just got back from the RnR Raleigh Expo and had an interesting corralling experience. My only experience with corrals has been through RunDisney and their hardline approach to corral assignments so I found this funny. 

Picked up my bib and shirt and was assigned to Corral 6. Saw the volunteer at the corral change table looked lonely and figured I'd say hello:

Me:  "So what's the criteria for a corral change?"
Volunteer:  "You have to think you'll finish faster than you thought you would when you registered."
Me:  "Well, I'm in Corral 6 now, but I just ran a 1:52 half a couple of weeks ago."
Volunteer: "How about Corral 3, then?"
Me:  "Sounds good to me"

So I am now in Corral 3 with a spiffy green dot sporting a Sharpie'd-in "3" on my bib!  Maybe I'll try that approach next time I'm running Disney just to see what happens!


----------



## Waiting2goback

Slogger said:


> Hi @LSUlakes  No injuries and long 9 1/2 hour drive back home that night.



I am sure I am beating this injury into the ground but I never realized how important those two words were before.  Time doesn't matter if you are out of commission for several months!



keahgirl8 said:


> Thank you.  I needed that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  On this forum and everywhere else.  The running community is a tremendous group of goal-oriented, inspiring, supportive people.



I needed it too my friend.  I have been struggling with all that's going on and these quotes are helping me remember what I am capable of, as I am sitting her watching my marathon video on YouTube while typing!  




LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Have you participated in any of the extra events that Disney offers? Tours, the Halloween or Christmas Party, dining with an imagineer, ect. Tell us about your experience!
> 
> Bonus Question: Saturday we are finding out the sex of our child, whats your guess Boy or Girl?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have not done anything, unless I go on a stretch and say Breakfast at Cinderellas Royal Table. I would love to hear of yalls experience!
> 
> Bonus Question: Boy. Answer will be posted sometime Saturday around 4:00 - 5:00 PM!



I always want to say something clever about the sex of a baby when someone asks me what they are having but the truth is I love both.  I have three girls and everyone says, "Did you keep trying until you got a boy?"  Nope, he was number 3.  I will guess you're having a girl, but my wish for you is that whatever you have, it is healthy!!!  

I have done MNSSHP and it was awesome.  I had hoped to go back for a long weekend this fall to do it again but given how things have gone lately I'll be lucky if I make January for the race!  But, the parade is awesome, I love the music.  I didn't get to see Hallowishes because I ran into someone I knew that happened to be there at the same time and he clearly didn't have the same love for Disney I did and wouldn't stop talking to me so I could see them.    But the atmosphere in Main Street was electric, so much fun!!!




Jules76126 said:


> Also for all my fellow New Englanders, I hope you don't get too much snow wherever you are. I am hoping the predictions are off as I really want Spring.



It's getting old for sure.  I am close to CT so I am in the rain right now but either way, I am ready to turn the heat off, get the spring jacket out, and start to run outside.



kywyldcat03 said:


> ATTQOTD: I proposed to my DW at Cinderella's Royal Table.  I did the entire experience.  I had them bring out the ring in a glass slipper with our dessert.  She had no idea!  We also had our honeymoon at Disney and stayed at the Floridian.  Cool thing is that my parents had their honeymoon at Disney back in the late 70s.  I think they stayed at the Contemporary.  So needless to say, Disney is and always will be a big part of my life.



If I get married again I will propose at WDW, or maybe DL.    Someone asked me, "But what if your future wife doesn't like Disney and won't want to get engaged there?"  My answer, "Then she isn't the person for me."  I can get over not wanting to get engaged there possibly, but there must be some kind of Disney love.  And I had my first honeymoon at the Floridian.  It was my first ever trip to Disney and a HUGE reason why I fell in love with Disney.  




camaker said:


> Just got back from the RnR Raleigh Expo and had an interesting corralling experience. My only experience with corrals has been through RunDisney and their hardline approach to corral assignments so I found this funny.
> 
> Picked up my bib and shirt and was assigned to Corral 6. Saw the volunteer at the corral change table looked lonely and figured I'd say hello:
> 
> Me:  "So what's the criteria for a corral change?"
> Volunteer:  "You have to think you'll finish faster than you thought you would when you registered."
> Me:  "Well, I'm in Corral 6 now, but I just ran a 1:52 half a couple of weeks ago."
> Volunteer: "How about Corral 3, then?"
> Me:  "Sounds good to me"
> 
> So I am now in Corral 3 with a spiffy green dot sporting a Sharpie'd-in "3" on my bib!  Maybe I'll try that approach next time I'm running Disney just to see what happens!



OMG, I know someone who is not the most honest runner and doesn't train really, she would so lie and say she was a faster runner to get a quicker corral.  Either way, have a great race.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - We have done a number of these events, but I'll focus on the Christmas and Halloween parties:

Halloween parties are a blast, but they were a lot more fun when the boys were small. First, they used to sell fewer tickets, so the parks were pretty empty. Running around WDW in the dark with your boys, eating candy and riding the rides as many times as you wanted with absolutely no wait was amazing, for them and us. One year we did it with our extended family, and all of the kids - what an amazing night.

Christmas parties were absolutely magical when they first started. The shows were amazing and there was so much to do that you barely had time to ride anything, and you didn't miss the rides. What they are selling now is a farce compared to that, but it is still beautiful.

The key to enjoying either of these parties today is picking the right night. They sell too many tickets to these parties now, so if your night is sold out, the place will be too crowded - far from the exclusive feel that you expect for the price.


----------



## ebradley23

ATTQOTD: We have done MNSSHP for the last 3 years and loved it. I even convince my husband to dress up in a family costume. We've been dalmatians, Nemo characters and Lion King characters. He puts up a fuss at first the winds up having fun with it. This year he had a right to his fuss, since he was the only one that had to wear a mane ... which I made out of fleece ... we were there in September


----------



## ebradley23

BikeFan said:


> Congratulations on getting into MCM!  I got MCM notice yesterday as well, and I'll also be running Richmond again this year.  It's the 40th anniversary year for that race, and my first marathon, so I had to do it again!
> 
> Here's my added races so far:
> May
> 17 - BikeFan - Devil Dog Challenge (Semper Five Miler/Historic Half back-to-back) - (just finish!/)
> 
> October
> 22 - BikeFan - Marine Corp Marathon - (NG/)
> 
> November
> 11 - BikeFan - Richmond Marathon - (sub-3:20?/)



I hope they do something special with the medals for the 40th anniversary. I'm turning 40 in August, so I would love it if 40 was prominent on the medal.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Have you participated in any of the extra events that Disney offers? Tours, the Halloween or Christmas Party, dining with an imagineer, ect. Tell us about your experience!
> 
> Bonus Question: Saturday we are finding out the sex of our child, whats your guess Boy or Girl?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have not done anything, unless I go on a stretch and say Breakfast at Cinderellas Royal Table. I would love to hear of yalls experience!
> 
> Bonus Question: Boy. Answer will be posted sometime Saturday around 4:00 - 5:00 PM!



All of my "special events" have been in Disneyland.  I have done the Halloween party there once.  It was a lot of fun!  I loved seeing everyone in costume and brought home tons of candy (which I wouldn't eat much of now).  I also did the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour.  I can't tell you how awesome that experience is, if you're a Walt fan and into Disney history.



Waiting2goback said:


> I needed it too my friend.  I have been struggling with all that's going on and these quotes are helping me remember what I am capable of, as I am sitting her watching my marathon video on YouTube while typing!



I have to remind myself that I came from zero before.  I can do it again.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

camaker said:


> Just got back from the RnR Raleigh Expo and had an interesting corralling experience. My only experience with corrals has been through RunDisney and their hardline approach to corral assignments so I found this funny.
> 
> Picked up my bib and shirt and was assigned to Corral 6. Saw the volunteer at the corral change table looked lonely and figured I'd say hello:
> 
> Me:  "So what's the criteria for a corral change?"
> Volunteer:  "You have to think you'll finish faster than you thought you would when you registered."
> Me:  "Well, I'm in Corral 6 now, but I just ran a 1:52 half a couple of weeks ago."
> Volunteer: "How about Corral 3, then?"
> Me:  "Sounds good to me"
> 
> So I am now in Corral 3 with a spiffy green dot sporting a Sharpie'd-in "3" on my bib!  Maybe I'll try that approach next time I'm running Disney just to see what happens!



HA!!! That's funny. I think my sister confirmed not only that they don't check POTs, but also perhaps don't know HOW to check POTs. She got put in the monstrous and infamous F corral for the upcoming Dark Side, but her submitted POT was well into E. She emailed, they responded saying her submitted time wasn't accurate, but it turned out they checked gun time instead of chip time. (Really?) She emailed back, pointed out their error, and they still won't change it.

I really hate to go back to rD past complaints, but it really got me thinking when we were trying to figure out why they wait until the last minute to release courses, even when they are new and unknown. Somebody pointed out at the DIS meet up during marathon weekend that we love to beat up on runDisney for little screw ups (typos on t-shirts and things like that), but they do a great job overall. In some ways, especially regarding volunteers and on course stuff, they are outstanding. In race logistics and support, their services are much less than other races. Maybe it has to do with the volume of races they put on, but I do wonder if the Mouse is aware of how un-Disney some of their service to runners is. DSis never leaves other races as disappointed as she does with rD. She did the special early registration for Princess next year, but otherwise it seems she's done with them.

EDIT: DW and I ran our first rD at Disneyland, and all the others since have been WDW. We're interested to go back to Anaheim to see if the difference is real or imagined.


----------



## camaker

Chasing Dopey said:


> HA!!! That's funny. I think my sister confirmed not only that they don't check POTs, but also perhaps don't know HOW to check POTs. She got put in the monstrous and infamous F corral for the upcoming Dark Side, but her submitted POT was well into E. She emailed, they responded saying her submitted time wasn't accurate, but it turned out they checked gun time instead of chip time. (Really?) She emailed back, pointed out their error, and they still won't change it.
> 
> I really hate to go back to rD past complaints, but it really got me thinking when we were trying to figure out why they wait until the last minute to release courses, even when they are new and unknown. Somebody pointed out at the DIS meet up during marathon weekend that we love to beat up on runDisney for little screw ups (typos on t-shirts and things like that), but they do a great job overall. In some ways, especially regarding volunteers and on course stuff, they are outstanding. In race logistics and support, their services are much less than other races. Maybe it has to do with the volume of races they put on, but I do wonder if the Mouse is aware of how un-Disney some of their service to runners is. DSis never leaves other races as disappointed as she does with rD. She did the special early registration for Princess next year, but otherwise it seems she's done with them.
> 
> EDIT: DW and I ran our first rD at Disneyland, and all the others since have been WDW. We're interested to go back to Anaheim to see if the difference is real or imagined.



I'd suggest you have your sister take printouts of her proof of time to Runner Relations at the DS Expo. By most accounts RunDisney is much easier to deal with in that situation than on the phone. I've read multiple stories of mis-corralled folks getting their assignments corrected in person. Can't hurt to ask. 

I waffle back and forth on whether a RunDisney is really that bad compared to other race organizations, or whether runners have unrealistic expectations of their events "because it's Disney". I think they do bring a lot of criticism on themselves with their scattershot and conflicting communications. At the same time, I don't think it's really fair to compare them to groups that put on races for 3-4,000 because the logistics of their 25-30,000 person race weekends are so much more difficult. Even organizing groups for races of similar size generally only have to deal with one massive event per year versus RunDisney's 8 per year. So I try to cut them some slack and hope they improve. The SWDS course this year is a step in the right direction for that, showing they took the feedback from last year's race. Let's just hope they don't blow it with the new reduced number of corrals this year!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Dropped DH off for the "GA Death Race" that starts at 5:00 this morning. "68ish" miles, actually 72 this year, through the north Georgia mountains. I'll pick him up at the finish about 1:00-3:00 tomorrow morning! Good running vibes and prayers please!
@LSUlakes Bonus: boy
Favorite Disney event: wedding festivities for DS and DIL. Rehearsal dinner in the Napa Room at the Contemporary with fireworks to end the night, wedding at the Wedding Pavilion, cake cutting on the Admiral's  porch at GF, pictures in front of Citrico's/V&A with Mickey, reception at Narcoosie's, and my only "daughter"!
Also love the Candlelight Processional!


----------



## DVCFan1994

No extra experiences for me.  I think since we were going since before any of those were offered, we just never saw the need.  My husband sees them as a money grab too. I always say we should try one and we've been there at the right time a few times.  But no special experiences yet.

In June I will attend my first Disney wedding though  Ceremony at Yacht Club, reception at Atlantic Dance.

Bonus: Girl

ETA:  Can someone please make spring come in New England?  This snow is killing me.  I was just feeling safe to get back on the roads after the last storm left snowbanks that tightened the roads too much for me to feel comfortable.  And now this...


----------



## Waiting2goback

keahgirl8 said:


> I have to remind myself that I came from zero before.  I can do it again.



I am struggling with the same thing.  I had all these dreams of qualifying for Boston in the next year or two and now I am starting over.  On top of all of that all these life changes I am going through will drastically reduce the amount of time and resources I will have to try and qualify for Boston.  But, I just have to remind myself it is OK to change my goals and do the best I can with the situation I am faced with.  Resorting back to the couch would be a much worse option.


----------



## LSUlakes

A little Disney landscaping for today's event. I'll admit I have a whole new level of respect for what they do around the parks now.


----------



## LSUlakes

The answer is attached.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*ATTQOTD (yesterday): *I've done a few extras at Disney:
-MNSSHP once
-MVMCP 3 times
-Wild Africa Trek last Spring Break (so much fun!)
-Family Magic Tour at Magic Kingdom (this was when I was a kid, I don't know if they still offer it)
-Pirate and Princess Party


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

@LSUlakes Congrats on the baby boy!


----------



## doctorintheTARDIS

Crushed my PR today by 2 minutes! I guess I just needed a little extra motivation  

I ran the Sandy Hook 5k today (and it didn't rain even though it was supposed to monsoon! It was only 36 degrees though so that wasn't the most fun) 
It was a really amazing thing to be a part of. I teach first grade and I am the same age as one of the first grade teachers who was killed at the school. I was able to meet with her parents and tell them how much their daughter is an inspiration and bought a few of their shirts and merch items. 

Got pretty emotional at the start line for the moment of silence for the 20 kids and 6 teachers/administration that were killed. 

As a person who just started running sub 30 minute 5k's (and getting below 30 minutes was SO HARD), running a 26:29 5k felt so awesome. And I actually stopped to catch my breath and walk for a hot second on a hill! 

Final stats:
Time-- 26:29
Pace-- 8:31 (my strava malfunctioned on my apple watch. It was tragic. So happy for chip timing) 
Division-- 9 of 113

207 of 2012 total runners.


----------



## McNs

@LSUlakes - congrats on a boy! 

ATTQOTD (assuming it is still the Disney Parks extras) - we have done MHP at Disneyland 3 years in a row ('13-'15) and absolutely loved them. The girls got a BBB makeover for each party, so we have had Cinderella, Sophia, Elsa, Pirate Princess, and two Halloween Minnies. Our youngest was 4 on our first visit, small legs so spent a lot of time on my shoulders. Well the night of the Halloween party she wanted to wear some ridiculous Belle shoes. Resistance was  futile but the deal was if she wore the shoes there would be no shoulder rides. Well blow me down the little toad walked ALL night.

The other special thing we have done is book the kids in to Pinocchio's workshop and have dinner at the Chefs table at Napa Rose. Stunning meal, expensive but worth every cent. Added bonus we were sitting next to the daughter of Don Edgren, one of the engineers that had to convert an imagineers ideas in to reality. Very cool evening.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## BikeFan

Congratulations to @LSUlakes on the baby boy!  Hoping both mother and child have a healthy and smooth pregnancy and delivery!


----------



## opusone

Congratulations @LSUlakes!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Rolen

How's this for motivation?

Volunteered at the Umstead 100 this weekend as I have for the last few years. Late in the evening they needed more pacers so I pulled my handy running gear from the car and wen ton a 12.5 mile loop with a great guy that needed some motivation at the 62.5 to 75 mile point. I paced him through that stretch ending about 1AM and he made the 100 miles in under 28 hours.

Did my good deed for the day, helped out the running community, and got in a nice slow 12 mile run!

WooHoo!


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats on your baby boy @LSUlakes!


----------



## Disney at Heart

@LSUlakes Congratulations on the baby boy!


----------



## camaker

This weekend's event was the RocknRoll Raleigh Half Marathon through downtown Raleigh and surrounding areas. Wasn't really sure what to expect out of my legs in this one after the PR effort two weeks ago at Tobacco Road. 

Race morning was a bit on the chilly side. Temps were in the low 50s, but a stiff breeze amplified by the wind tunnel effect of the downtown buildings made things feel a lot cooler. I was trying to learn from my overheating experience at Tobacco Road and had dressed a bit lighter which didn't help matters. Fortunately I was able to find a spot in the lobby of the Marriott next to the starting line to stay warm and get a bit of a nap. 

At race start I ditched my throwaway hoodie and set out on the winding course through Raleigh's hilly downtown. The legs felt pretty good and I settled into my rhythm. It was hard to maintain that rhythm with a new hill seemingly around each corner of the winding course, though. Fortunately, the hills weren't too intimidating as a general rule. Notable exceptions were in the 5th and 12th miles where you could feel the grade leaching the energy out of your legs. 

Throughout the race, I was able to maintain relatively even pacing. There was a stretch on the front half that cost a little time with extended climbs, but it was nicely balanced with a good stretch of even to downhill terrain that gave the time back in the 2nd half of the race. The dozen or so on course bands gave nice well-spaced boosts and crowd support was decent. 

Ultimately, I made it across the line in 1:53:10. That's 0:50 short of my PR, but still my second fastest half. Given the more challenging nature of the course and the PR effort two weeks ago, i am very happy with the result!  Also, being able to maintain these paces, I'm hopeful I can parlay this into a sub-4:00 full sometime in the next year or so.


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> I'm hopeful I can parlay this into a sub-4:00 full sometime in the next year or so.



Richmond is a good course for a PR, and the cool weather helps too.


----------



## ZellyB

Great job on your race @camaker


----------



## jmasgat

roxymama said:


> My Aunt from Cincinnati sent me a link to a Gorilla 5k where they give you a full gorilla suit at packet pickup.  I thought she was joking but it appears to be real.  I can't decide if that sounds awful or awesome?
> (No I'm not adding that race to my roster this year)



Someone I know (WISH-er) did this today.


----------



## JClimacus

[QUOTE="LSUlakes, post: 573717 "The answer is attached.[/QUOTE]

Congratulations!


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes Congrats!!!!

I finished my Shamrock Shuffle 8k in 46:08 and beat my last year time by almost 4 minutes!  I'm working on a recap for my journal but post-nap I'm still on a runners high.  And the "giant hill" that finishes the Chicago marathon course still was the worst!!!  .  We had terrific weather and it felt like the whole city was out running with us today!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

@LSUlakes Congratulations!! So exciting!

Congratulations also to everyone that raced this weekend and the PRs!


----------



## BikeFan

Dave Rolen said:


> How's this for motivation?
> 
> Volunteered at the Umstead 100 this weekend as I have for the last few years. Late in the evening they needed more pacers so I pulled my handy running gear from the car and wen ton a 12.5 mile loop with a great guy that needed some motivation at the 62.5 to 75 mile point. I paced him through that stretch ending about 1AM and he made the 100 miles in under 28 hours.
> 
> Did my good deed for the day, helped out the running community, and got in a nice slow 12 mile run!
> 
> WooHoo!



Thanks for volunteering, and for pacing someone!  100 milers - I can't even imagine that sort of effort!  Just . . . wow.


----------



## BikeFan

FFigawi said:


> Richmond is a good course for a PR, and the cool weather helps too.



It's my PR (actually, my top 4 fastest times are all at Richmond), so yeah, it can definitely be run for a PR.  The final 6 miles or so are basically flat/slight downhill.


----------



## Wendy98

CheapRunnerMike said:


> x2 for me.  During the winter there are a couple of washrooms in the park that do stay open and I have been known to sneak a drink from the sink.  Ya ya I know...triathletes are gross.



I took a page from your book today.  Did my 20 miles on the bike trail and fountains are still not turned on.  I drank from the bathroom sink twice--that water was so cold and tasty.  I was desperate and not ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Wendy98

roxymama said:


> @LSUlakes Congrats!!!!
> 
> I finished my Shamrock Shuffle 8k in 46:08 and beat my last year time by almost 4 minutes!  I'm working on a recap for my journal but post-nap I'm still on a runners high.  And the "giant hill" that finishes the Chicago marathon course still was the worst!!!  .  We had terrific weather and it felt like the whole city was out running with us today!


I have always wanted to do Shamrock Shuffle.  Congrats!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Uh, oh.... Micro-rant in 3, 2, 1...

I have found runners to be great people, by and large, and that's saying a lot for me. Disney people are also pretty terrific (although we've all witnessed some real 'winners' in the parks, haven't we?)... So, how is it that in here, where we use aliases, there's nothing but awesomeness, and on Facebook, where real names are displayed, it's a god awful sewer? Disney runner people, too! I love that social media allows me to connect with old friends. I hate that the same tool makes most people look much worse on the aggregate than a typical highway commute. (And that's pretty bad.)

Rant over. Thanks y'all for being who you are!


----------



## rteetz

Congrats!!!! @LSUlakes


----------



## DVCFan1994

Congratulations @LSUlakes!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Wendy98 said:


> I took a page from your book today.  Did my 20 miles on the bike trail and fountains are still not turned on.  I drank from the bathroom sink twice--that water was so cold and tasty.  I was desperate and not ashamed to admit it.



No shame, love it...we'll make you a triathlete in no time


----------



## SheHulk

Congratulations @LSUlakes!


----------



## opusone

CheapRunnerMike said:


> x2 for me.  During the winter there are a couple of washrooms in the park that do stay open and I have been known to sneak a drink from the sink.  Ya ya I know...triathletes are gross.





Wendy98 said:


> I took a page from your book today.  Did my 20 miles on the bike trail and fountains are still not turned on.  I drank from the bathroom sink twice--that water was so cold and tasty.  I was desperate and not ashamed to admit it.



I did the same thing a few times this last week while on our Spring Break vacation.  I really needed the hydration and didn't think twice about it.


----------



## opusone

With Spring Break vacation and the baby news here, I forgot to post my monthly mileage...
*
March Training Summary*
Total Miles: 204.3 miles
Total Time: 28:57:20
Average Pace: 8:30/mi
Average HR: 146/min

I'm feeling good about the Dark Side Challenge this month.


----------



## Ariel484

*March Training Summary*

Total Miles: 52.5 (1 week off for Princess Half Marathon weekend recovery)
Lifting sessions: 9
Yoga classes: 7...namaste!


----------



## kywyldcat03

March Training (Most miles ever for me in a month!):
Total Miles: 107.06
Average miles per run: 8.92
Average pace: 10:43


----------



## camaker

Not terribly impressive numbers due to the easy week leading up to Tobacco Road and the recovery week after, but I'm happy with them along with the race result:

*March Training Summary*
Total Miles: 97.93 miles
Total Time: 16:54:55
Average Pace: 10:21/mi
Average HR: 144/min


----------



## Chasing Dopey

*March Training?
*
23.68 miles!

That's the lowest since my last injury sideline from June. The good news is the runners knee is definitely subsiding and getting better with each outing. A silver lining has been the increased strength I've gotten from all the rehabbing. I'm anxious to put that to work over some distance, of course, but the steady improvement is keeping my spirits up.


----------



## roxymama

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> Crushed my PR today by 2 minutes! I guess I just needed a little extra motivation
> 
> I ran the Sandy Hook 5k today (and it didn't rain even though it was supposed to monsoon! It was only 36 degrees though so that wasn't the most fun)
> It was a really amazing thing to be a part of. I teach first grade and I am the same age as one of the first grade teachers who was killed at the school. I was able to meet with her parents and tell them how much their daughter is an inspiration and bought a few of their shirts and merch items.
> 
> Got pretty emotional at the start line for the moment of silence for the 20 kids and 6 teachers/administration that were killed.
> 
> As a person who just started running sub 30 minute 5k's (and getting below 30 minutes was SO HARD), running a 26:29 5k felt so awesome. And I actually stopped to catch my breath and walk for a hot second on a hill!
> 
> Final stats:
> Time-- 26:29
> Pace-- 8:31 (my strava malfunctioned on my apple watch. It was tragic. So happy for chip timing)
> Division-- 9 of 113
> 
> 207 of 2012 total runners.



Just wanted to tell you how inspiring it is that you have gone from pushing for sub 30 5ks (my life) and got to 26!!!  That is #goals for me.  Amazing job; you're so speedy!!!



jmasgat said:


> Someone I know (WISH-er) did this today.
> 
> View attachment 228976



OMG, that looks soooo hot and uncomfortable.  I'm sweating thinking about it!  The banana with the mask is pretty hilarious.



Wendy98 said:


> I have always wanted to do Shamrock Shuffle.  Congrats!



You should!!!  The last "hill" is actually nothing compared to what the Flying Pig offers up (I'm just a total baby with hills) and so I think you'd eat this course alive.  Plus it's just a very pretty run through downtown!


----------



## KSellers88

*March Training Summary*
Total Miles: 115 
Average Pace: 9:29/mi
Average HR: 160/min

My heart rate is annoying.


----------



## ZellyB

*March Training:  - Stealing @Ariel484 's idea to include other training too!
*
Total Miles: 56.2  (took a bit of time off to rest a tweaked hamstring)  
Core strength: 5
Yoga: 6


----------



## Dis5150

Wow, I actually work at work and I am 5 pages behind again! 

@LSUlakes Congratulations! A little baby boy will be a perfect addition. 

Super happy with my 10k on Saturday! Crushed my 10k PR by 2:39! 1:13:25 was my official time. It was an old school race where we had chip timers for our shoes and no start mat so everyone had the same start time. I started in the very back, so my Garmin time was 1:13:14 as I started it when I crossed the start line. Last year in this race my average pace was 12:10 and this year was 11:38. I know it is slow compared to all you speedy runners but for me this was awesome! I had negative splits until mile 6 and probably could have finished better but I had to blow my nose and slowed down digging out a Kleenex! I guess I've got to learn to Okie blow.  I beat my goal time by 1:35.


----------



## roxymama

*March Training Total: *
79 miles
14 hours, 42 minutes.  Avg 11:16 (which is my Easy B pace so that's kinda interesting   )


----------



## Ariel484

ZellyB said:


> *March Training:  - Stealing @Ariel484 's idea to include other training too!
> *
> Total Miles: 56.2  (took a bit of time off to rest a tweaked hamstring)
> Core strength: 5
> Yoga: 6


Trying to make my post look more substantial since I don't keep track of pace/HR 

@Dis5150 congrats on your new PR!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Well let's talk about a wake up call... My March sucked in terms of running (#honestyisbest)!

I took a week(ish) break after the Princess Half, due to some nagging pains and only got in a few miles last week after traveling for work... Here's to a better April!


----------



## gjramsey

*March Training Summary*
Total Miles: 184.17 miles
Total Time: 25:31:07
Average Pace: 8:19/mi
Average HR: 145/min

@LSUlakes - Race plans update.

I am not running Blue Bell this Saturday.

10/08 - Texas 10 Cypress (1:18:00 / N/A)
10/29 - Houston Half marathon (1:41:00 / N/A)
11/12 - Cypress Half Marathon (1:37:00 / N/A)
12/3 - Rock and Roll Half San Antonio (1:40:00 / N/A)


----------



## JulieODC

March miles were 42.7 - which includes a week off in WDW following the PHM.

I achieved a new adult PR for a 5k on Sunday - 28:50 (unofficial) - a little chilly but the sun came out, and I ran with the owner of my local running story, so even with chatting, that helped push my usual pace!


----------



## Dis5150

March total miles: 48.2, but I know that is not accurate as I don't use my Garmin on the treadmill. So probably somewhere around 60ish? Still not great but I will take it as February was 20.3! And I am sticking to my training plan.


----------



## baxter24

March miles: 85 - It was a combo of two half marathons plus two easy weeks leading up to the races.

Speaking of races, I ran the Raleigh Rock n Roll half yesterday morning. It was not an easy race. Some of the hills were pretty tough and I ended up walking up some of them because I honestly didn't feel like trying to run up them. I just felt really tired the week leading up to the race. It was just one of those days where you are at the start line and you know that today just isn't your day. I ended up finishing in 2:14 and I was really surprised that I managed to do that with all the walking. On the way home I realized that I haven't really taken anytime off from running since last September. I don't have any big races planned until the fall and right now that sounds pretty good. I did enjoy the race in terms of the course support, etc and I was impressed with the organization of it. I would like to run it again.

@LSUlakes congrats on the boy!


----------



## BikeFan

March miles: 219.5  
Total time: 30:12:57
Pace: 8:16/mile


----------



## cburnett11

Ran my first weekday morning today since before the January marathon.  Hopefully that's a sign of higher numbers for April...
*
March Training Summary*
Total Miles: 77.88 miles
Average Pace: 10:30/mi


----------



## DopeyBadger

*March Training Summary*
(Completed/Scheduled)
Total Miles: 244.3/240.13 (102%)
Total Time: 34:23:37/34:08:58 (101%)
Average Pace: 8:27 min/mile
Average HR: 136bpm

March went well for me.  This was the beginning of 10k training for me which included some 5:xx min/mile pacing at 200m and 400m intervals.  I was nervous whether I could do it, but have done quite well thus far.  So much so that I upped the paces a bit because it appeared based on the metrics I wasn't pushing hard enough.  I even set a new 10k PR beating Disney in January by a few seconds during a 6 x 1 mile training run with 1 min resting intervals.  Guess that means my unofficial 10k PR is run/walk for the time being!    I also set a new 15k and 10 mile PR (again beating Disney) on my 10 mile M Tempo training run this past weekend at a 7:02 min/mile.  Getting so close to that 3 hr marathon threshold!  Happy with the training thus far and looking forward to the next two months before I finally get to bust out some 5k/10k races!


----------



## Waiting2goback

My March miles was so low I can't even bring myself to post it.  Illness, life situation, still recovering from injury all lead to it.  But, it is April, the ankle is feeling better, I am feeling a little more back in the groove so I am shooting for 40 miles for the month as my minimum.  May not seem like a lot but I just don't know what the body can handle do I am being realistic.  I did get 12 miles outside on the bike yesterday, which was awesome.  I am hoping to finally be back on track this month, please!!!

@LSUlakes- congrats on the boy!


----------



## Wendy98

March miles:233.2.  I have never paid attention to "monthly pace" but it was 7:39/mile based on time spent running.  I took almost a week off in March while I figured out my Achilles situation.

I have my marathon 2 weeks from today.  I don't do a formal taper, but definitely will be cutting back.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Wendy98 said:


> March miles:233.2.  I have never paid attention to "monthly pace" but it was 7:39/mile based on time spent running.  I took almost a week off in March while I figured out my Achilles situation.
> 
> I have my marathon 2 weeks from today.  I don't do a formal taper, but definitely will be cutting back.





It's just downright impressive what some people are capable of. I'm especially jealous of a lot of HR/pace ratios our there. Well done, folks.


----------



## Jules76126

@LSUlakes - Congrats on the baby boy!

I didn't track my miles for March very well. It was a tough month with the weather. However, April is looking a lot more promising. I am aiming for 60 miles this month. And I got my Garmin over the weekend so can't wait to try it out tonight on my run.


----------



## DVCFan1994

40 miles for me for March, which is actually more than I would have guessed, and double February.  My husband had a work trip that limited some of my time running for a week, combine that with some bad weather and a bunch of family obligations, and I thought it would be as bad as February.  I had a strong start to the month, last month though.  

I'd really like to get to 80 miles for April.  We'll see if I can pull it off.  My kids have spring break the third week of the month, and then I am away the following week.  Still going to go for the goal though


----------



## Anisum

March: 50.15 Running, 6.77 Swimming I planned to get some more in but my desire to run in rain was low given my race schedule.

Hot Chocolate 15k was fun. It was a cold start and I hated the way they did corrals. 9:00-11:30 with PoT first, then back down to 9:00-15:00 without PoT. It made for what looked like a mess in the 10:00-11:00 minute mile range since those corralled for 9:00min/mi without a PoT were on top of the 10:00-11:00 min/mi with PoT people at that point. I also aggravated a cold that had been trying to hold off so I didn't feel my best for the last mile or two. I had great splits right in my comfort range of 12:00-12:25 for the first six miles but I dropped lower to 12:30 towards the end. I still came in at 1:55:15 though so I'm pretty happy with my performance. I'm hoping for a PR in May at one of my two 10 milers but I'm running with a friend who is just getting back into training post injury so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## ZellyB

Chasing Dopey said:


> Rant over. Thanks y'all for being who you are!



I agree!  I love the attitude in this thread and this forum.


----------



## Sailormoon2

*March Miles = 63.30.*
@Ariel484 's post about the gym and yoga made me realize that I actually didn't do any of those through all of March, no wonder I've been so stiff. LOL!


----------



## GollyGadget

Total March Mileage: 69.35

Missed a few runs in March due to vacation hangover, unexpected life events, and just general busyness of juggling school, work, and training. However still more than last month. Looking forward to even more miles in April!


----------



## opusone

Dis5150 said:


> It was an old school race where we had chip timers for our shoes and no start mat so everyone had the same start time.



That's not all that old school... old school is when they push the timer button as each person crosses the finish line, keep you in the funnel chute after the finish line, and then pull the tag from your bib and place it onto the skewer in finishing order.  I've only seen that once in the last year, but evidently they still use that very old system.

Congrats on your PR!


----------



## roxymama

opusone said:


> That's not all that old school... old school is when they push the timer button as each person crosses the finish line, keep you in the funnel chute after the finish line, and then pull the tag from your bib and place it onto the skewer in finishing order.  I've only seen that once in the last year, but evidently they still use that very old system.
> 
> Congrats on your PR!



I had that during one of my first 5ks.  The official list of times was hand written and posted in the town hall on a bulletin board.  Good thing I didn't PR because I doubt I'd ever be able to use it.


----------



## FFigawi

opusone said:


> That's not all that old school... old school is when they push the timer button as each person crosses the finish line, keep you in the funnel chute after the finish line, and then pull the tag from your bib and place it onto the skewer in finishing order.  I've only seen that once in the last year, but evidently they still use that very old system.



There's something fun about the old school ways. I loved getting my popsicle stick at the Richmond turkey trot and matching its number to the number on the continuously scrolling time tape.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

*March Totals*
Swim - 32,000m (1:29/100 yd)
Bike - 268 miles (20.5mph)
Run - 139 miles (7:17/mile)
Total Time - 40 hours

Also, another race for the schedule @LSUlakes 

April 30 - CheapRunnerMike - Forest City Road Races Half Marathon - 1:25:00


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@LSUlakes, please add this race: April 8 - OldSlowGoofyGuy - Run For the Nurses Half Marathon - Goal < 2:00 - Stretch goal < 1:55

March miles: Running 183
Walking: 15.5

Old school memories: Atlanta Half Marathon circa 1985. No online results (there was no such thing as *online*!). They mailed the results in an official soft cover booklet.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Congrats @LSUlakes on the news!
*
March Training Summary*
Total Miles: 95.28 miles
Total Elevation (tracked): 2,898 ft
Total Time: 20:23:42
Average Pace: 12:46/mi
Average HR: 143/min

*Race Weekend Report  *
Well, the best thing I can say about the entire weekend is that the weather was dry.  I just haven't been feeling my best the past week; not sure if it is allergies as _everything_ is in bloom or if I am fighting off a cold.  At any rate, I decided to scratch the 5K Saturday night and save my energy for the half Sunday.

I slept exceptionally well Saturday night, but it was warmer than I was hoping for Sunday morning.  I felt fine after a short warm-up before the race and I worked to conserve my energy for the last 2/3 of the course, but once the sun was fully up I quickly overheated and that was that.  I didn't even come close to my course or half PR.  

I felt pretty disappointed yesterday afternoon despite my smiling face on Strava.  I worked so hard to train consistently for this race.  I only missed two easy runs out of a twelve week cycle and did a decent job of cross-training.  But it just wasn't my day.  What it did end up being was my second fastest time on a course I have run six times now.  I also bested my last official course time from 2015 by nearly fourteen minutes.  (Didn't run last year thanks to a stress fracture.)  So progress is being made, but I still feel the need to have a pity party before moving on.

So for the record: 
5K - DNS, DNF
Half-Marathon - 2:55:07 (13:22 m/m)


----------



## LSUlakes

Having a late start today. First things first, Thanks everyone for the comments on baby boy. DW and I am beyond excited. DD however is still wants a sister... 

Congrats to everyone on your race over the weekend! Yall did great!!! 

Since it is so late in the day, we will just make a existing theme the *QOTD: *What is you March monthly totals / mileage?

ATTQOTD ~ 12


----------



## roxymama

If anyone is interested in reading a recap for my 5 miler that took me longer to write than it did to run...
https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ndisney-beyond.3396392/page-102#post-57381404


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

My March miles were 112.85

@LSUlakes Congrats!!


----------



## keahgirl8

Chasing Dopey said:


> Uh, oh.... Micro-rant in 3, 2, 1...
> 
> I have found runners to be great people, by and large, and that's saying a lot for me. Disney people are also pretty terrific (although we've all witnessed some real 'winners' in the parks, haven't we?)... So, how is it that in here, where we use aliases, there's nothing but awesomeness, and on Facebook, where real names are displayed, it's a god awful sewer? Disney runner people, too! I love that social media allows me to connect with old friends. I hate that the same tool makes most people look much worse on the aggregate than a typical highway commute. (And that's pretty bad.)
> 
> Rant over. Thanks y'all for being who you are!



Agreed. It amazes me sometimes.  Sometimes I just want to hide in here.


----------



## Disney at Heart

March miles: 80.32


----------



## dis_or_dat

March Totals:
Miles: 169
Pace: 9:24

Ramblings: Congrats to @LSUlakes! We're in the same boat! I'm so happy to be running longer than my first pregnancy (barely made it to 17 weeks that time). My avg pace is a whole minute slower than my first time around (and getting slower by the day), but I'm doing more miles and am just running easy.  Hope I can continue for a few more weeks. I don't think I'll be able to keep the 30 mpw goal anymore, but that's ok.  Enjoyed plodding along, even running through (tiny) hail and seeing bald eagles and the wildflowers.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Since it is so late in the day, we will just make a existing theme the *QOTD: *What is you March monthly totals / mileage?


Yeah, I didn't even get a chance to add it up but I know it's low. 

Happy Opening day! My Brewers lost 7-5 to the Rockies. Working opening day is always fun but exhausting.


----------



## ebradley23

*March Training Summary*
Total Miles: 103.7 miles
Total Time: 16:20:15
Average Pace: 9:37/mi


----------



## its_jason

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is you March monthly totals / mileage?



211.8 miles in March. Close'ish to plan, nagging calf pain took a few days away.


----------



## SarahDisney

Garmin tells me that I ran *51.7 miles* in March. Sounds right. Less than I was hoping for, but ... whatever. I treadmilled a lot more in March than I usually do, so that could be part of the reason. Whatever ... hopefully April will be better (I'm hoping for 53 in April ... 4 down so far, 49 to go).


----------



## Waiting2goback

I was so tired today but I knew I wanted to run.  I was dreading the idea of the treadmill at the gym tonight.  But, I got home from work and it was still really nice out so I changed right away and finally ran my normal loop.  I did shorten it a bit but it felt so good to be out in the nice weather.  I think it was only in the mid 40's but it was warm enough to wear shorts.  I did 4.1  miles and I was feeling it the last mile but all I could think of was how much fun it is to be outside.  It is just a game changer for me over being inside on the treadmill.  It's going to rain hard tomorrow so I won't be outside tomorrow but these past two dates were exactly what I needed.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## McNs

@Waiting2goback - love that quote! Although it sometimes takes a few more than the first step, and on occasion not until after the run...

*March Totals*
Awesome month, best in years (had to go to my old spreadsheet to see it was the furthest run since October 2008!)
Distance 161km (100 miles)
Avg Pace 5:09km (8:19 mile) - faster than Feb but slower than usual. Blame it on age plus the next metric:
Climbing 2114m (6935')! Got a Strava badge for that one.
Avg HR 159bpm
Strava Fitness score 66 (24 at the end of Feb) - this is a new Strava premium feature if you run with a HR monitor.

*April Goals*
Probably need to formalise some prep for the half I am doing May 6th. I'll definitely get some more long runs in over the next couple of weeks and should play around a bit with intervals (I usually just run...). The hills here can make interval training hard though...

Happy running everyone!


----------



## PCFriar80

March Miles:  97.2
Would have been more but lost that 1 hour with the spring forward to DST.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Lets discuss the Disney races (All races from either Disneyland or Disney World). What is it about these races that brings you to run them? If you participate in more than one race weekend, are the routes the same as the others with just a different theme? What do you like and dislike about the runDisney races?

ATTQOTD: I wanted to run a race at WDW to experience a different marathon as well as have a family vacation. I have only run one Disney race which was the marathon in 2016. I really liked running through the parks because it was a very unique experience. I actually think the race is well done, and some of the things I dislike are due to the nature of the race and its location so it makes sense. If I had to pick one thing though, it would probably be running through some parts of the WWoS. I like the track and the baseball field, but some of the pathways in that section bother me. Its probably due to how poorly I was feeling at that point of the race though.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  For me, Disney was my motivation for distance running.  Prior to deciding to do the Princess Half in 2014 I had never run more than 4 miles, and had only done a sprint triathlon as a race, with a 5k at the end.  I agreed to do the PHM half with my sister, and only agreed because if I was going to run that far, it might has well be somewhere fun like Disney, and have a vacation to go with it.  Then they announced the Glass Slipper and I figured, I'm going to be there, why not?  I really thought it would be one and done, but even prior to the race I had to agree to do it again because my sister deferred due to a high risk pregnancy.  We stayed at BLT and my pregnant sister and her husband, my mom and my husband and kids were all outside as I ran by.  I almost cried passing them by, I was so excited to see them.  Then heading into MK I was just thrilled to finally be running through the park.  After that first race I was hooked.  I enjoy the whole atmosphere.  That first year was warm, so the corrals were comfortable to wait in, and I enjoyed both races.  Had an even better time running again in 2015 with my sister.  That year we stayed at Boardwalk and our husbands were on the balcony cheering us on as we went by.  After that race I decided I wanted to go for the Coast to Coast, and signed up for Avengers.  As a WDW person I figured I was going to try something different and get the C2C bling.  What I didn't expect was to love those races even more.  The Anaheim crowd support and the course through more city streets than open WDW highway was just a bit more to my liking.  I loved running through CA Adventure and DL, perhaps because they were still new to me?  I'd never been to CA before.  I can't say there is anything I dislike about the races at least not enough that I don't keep paying the price to do them. I don't love a few choke points, and the return from MK to EPCOT is kind of dull, but as a whole I still enjoy them.  Looking forward to trying the marathon next January.  After that we'll see what rD does with the Star Wars races as they were my plan to try in 2019.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Good question!  I love disney parks in general.  The themeing and the music and the lights and just pretty much all of it.  So if I was going to do a really hard thing on my life bucket list, I wanted to do it at disney.  I signed up for my first disney race before I even really became a runner (I'd read thousands of trip reports and my friend signing up for the marathon oddly made it more tangible for some reason to me)...it was my ultimate carrot to train (not just wish, but actually do the thing.)  I got a bunch of races under my belt at home before I got there and to this day that first race was the most magical.  I don't remember it ever feeling hard...I was the equivalent of an 8 year old in a fever-dream of wonderment. Something about running in the pitch dark around World Showcase while all the lanterns were lit was the best thing.  I honestly wanted to go do another loop (and that never happens at home races.)  I'm trying two other rundisney races this year with totally different themes.  Tink in DL (so whole different park) and W&D 5k (we don't even know the course...tbh if it's Epcot in the dark again...waaahooo!)  The "vacation" surrounding the race is 1000% also the big draw here.  So for me THEME + VACATION!  
I'm lucky that I live in a major city with a lot of very large scale running productions.  And a lot of huge expos that you have to go to the day prior and lots of very large corrals, and very good communication and huge facebook groups, and tons of swag and giant medals, etc. That very much mirror the rundisney experience.   So for me it's the actual location of the runs and the vacation that sucks me in.  I think you all understand that. 
And FOMO....reading about everyone else's adventures = FOMO!


----------



## roxymama

I will add the one thing I don't like (WDW race) and will no longer do is arrive via plane the same day that I HAVE to be at the expo too.  Mostly because driving to airport + plane travel + magical express to hotel + bus/car to expo + bus car back + transportation to theme park + family that is like "we didn't realize we had to do all of this"....It's like TOO MUCH on one day. 
So no more of that.  Adding days on the front end of the trip.

I am looking forward to the DL race because of the removal of busses from that equation


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  We had been going to a Disney park every 3 years or so since the early 2000s, and when I got into running 6 years ago, I looked a little into the Disney races.  The 20th anniversary medal was a thing of awesomeness, but could not sign up at the time.  I was finally able to convince the wife to allow me to sign up for 2016 Goofy.  I figured it would be a one and done thing to say I did Marathon Weekend.   That lasted until the turn on Main Street during the half! I was absolutely stunned at the crowd there just to cheer on the runners, and then marathon morning being even more packed!  Once the school calendar came out for next year, and the boys are not supposed to go back until the 9th, next years Dopey became a reality.

I love the fact that 25,000+ get up at ***-o'clock in the morning for the races!  The race weekend itself was well done, the courses were decent. Not much you can do with some of the roads between the different parks.  I had read about how horrid WWOS was, but, for me, it was not that bad.  

The one thing that grated on me was the overly loud speakers with the grating voice warning about course narrows ahead!!!  

I will plan on doing a Disneyland race at some point in the future.


----------



## ZellyB

It's that destination race that is part of the big draw.  Combining running and a Florida vacation is all kinds of awesome.  We also really have grown to love Disney (and honestly that came as a surprise to me since I imagined it was a once in a lifetime thing for the kids) and enjoy going back.  The races themselves are also just so much fun.  Marathon weekend in particular.  The huge crowd, the course, the character photos, the amazing medals - all of it.  And, honestly, this forum feeds my addiction as well.  I mean if all of us are this crazy to pay this kind of money and plan this far in advance and talk about it incessantly, it must be normal, right?  Right?


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: I've only done Dopey four times.  The original draw was the additional challenge of adding on miles to a marathon.  I didn't have a great first marathon experience and wasn't sold I would ever do one again.  Ready for some blasphemy around here, _I'm not actually a huge Disney fan_...  Not that I don't like it, it just doesn't mean nearly as much to me as it appears it does for many of you.  With that being said though, my wife and her family REALLY love Disney.  So after I ran the marathon and wasn't really interested in another my wife really wanted me to do Goofy (because Dopey hadn't been announced yet).  She just really wanted an excuse to vacation at Disney and knew this would probably get me there.  So I conceded and agreed to run Goofy, but then Dopey was announced so I signed up for that instead.  So originally, it was a decision made based on a vacation, and a little bit of an extra challenge associated with my second marathon attempt.

But after finishing my first Dopey, things changed.  I really throughly enjoyed the experience of running on 4 consecutive days.  I liked how each race had a different feel and atmosphere to it.  There's a big difference between a 5k and a marathon and how they're run.  I enjoyed getting to experience all types of runs in a single event.  I also felt like it was a different type of challenge then running a marathon.  I could take all of my times and put them together for a cumulative run time to see how it compared to others.  So that became a big draw to me.  I also liked running the 5k, 10k, and HM during Dopey because I devote almost 100% of my time training for the marathon.  So that means I do little racing at the 5k, 10k, and HM distances (I've only run one non-Dopey 10k, and zero non-Dopey 5ks).  So doing Dopey gave me the opportunity to try other race distances without it compromising my ultimate goal of a BQ/sub-3 marathon.  I also liked the size and atmosphere of the event.  It just felt so big.  But ultimately, if Dopey were just a race event in some other city not related to Disney I'd probably still be interested in it (now at least), but then my wife would be less interested in going to that.  So Dopey has been a nice compromise (especially with a young daughter now).  Although this will be my last Dopey in 2018 because of some issues we've had the last few vacations.  To sum it up, I've run 194.4 cumulative miles in runDisney races and have yet to stop for a single character photo during the race.

I guess there are only two things I don't like about runDisney races.  The first is running through Animal Kingdom.  The roads are intentionally pitted and have some decent slopes to them.  Not ideal conditions for me as I prefer a flat and even paved surface.  Secondly, I'm not a fan of WWOS.  I prefer more straight line running and less curves, so WWOS is not my cup of tea with the constant acceleration and deceleration around corners and turns.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:  Destination and tradition.  What started out as let's try the Disney 1/2 marathon in 2006 has become an annual event for us, with some tweaks here and there.  The time of year, post holidays is a great time to travel after enduring the holiday season.  Over the years we've extended the pre and post Disney days to lengthen our stays.  What's funny about what I noted as "tradition" is that after each race we seem to say never again, but sure enough once that plane lands in CT we're waiting for the next registration date!


----------



## Sailormoon2

I LOVE the BLING!! and the CHALLENGES!! But I also runDisney because, for me, it is non-competitive, I am running for the atmosphere and the characters and the pictures. These are the only races where I can honestly just run at a happy pace, without pressuring myself to try and earn a better time


----------



## roxymama

ZellyB said:


> It's that destination race that is part of the big draw.  Combining running and a Florida vacation is all kinds of awesome.  We also really have grown to love Disney (and honestly that came as a surprise to me since I imagined it was a once in a lifetime thing for the kids) and enjoy going back.  The races themselves are also just so much fun.  Marathon weekend in particular.  The huge crowd, the course, the character photos, the amazing medals - all of it.  And, honestly, this forum feeds my addiction as well.  I mean if all of us are this crazy to pay this kind of money and plan this far in advance and talk about it incessantly, it must be normal, right?  Right?



Right!


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: So far I have only completed the Princess Half in 2014. The biggest draw for me is running through nearly empty parks and backstage areas. That moment when I first entered Magic Kingdom all lit up in the predawn hours and packed with spectators cheering madly was nothing short of magical. Plus, as others mentioned, it gives me a good excuse to visit the parks.
I really can't remember any dislikes so whatever they were must have been minor. Of course I would prefer if the races didn't cost so much and didn't require waking up in the middle of the night. I really hope they bring back a night race or two just to have the option of waking up ridiculously early or staying up waaay past my bedtime.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I'm an accidental Disney runner. I did my first Goofy (and first marathon) on a dare. I had ankle surgery the next year. I did my second Goofy to prove I was as good after the surgery as before. Not sure why I did my 3rd Goofy. I've also sprinkled some half marathons in between the 3 Goofies. I've only ever done Disney World Marathon Weekend.

Like @DopeyBadger, I'm not a huge Disney fan. Don't get me wrong, I grew up in Florida and have many fond memories of Disney (just the Magic Kingdom in those days!). My brother and his family and my mom usually go during marathon weekend, so what I enjoy most is the family time. I also enjoy the warm weather (not while running) in the middle of winter.

I like the energy at the start. I love coming down Main Street and heading for Space Mountain (just like my teenage rope drop days!) Like everyone, I dislike Osceola Parkway and WWOS, although the baseball park is cool.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: I'm almost afraid to post this because I think my mindset is pretty different from others who have posted so far.  But this is something I have been thinking about a lot lately, hence the novel below...

Context: when I got injured at the beginning of 2016, I deferred the 2 Disney races I had signed up for that year (SO GLAD THEY STILL HAD DEFERRALS!!) and registered for 2 more (retail therapy?).  So I've just done Wine & Dine (2016), Dopey(ish) and Princess (2017), and I have Tink coming up.  Hence the "different mindset" I mentioned above - it seems like most of you stick to one race weekend per year? I've had a lot of runDisney in a short period of time (3 race weekends in a little less than 4 months...), and I think once Tink is done I'll be ready to cut back.

When I first started doing these races in 2011, I was still pretty new to running, but these seemed like a fun way to push myself to train for longer distances (I did my first half and marathon at WDW - there is NO WAY I would have gone beyond the 10K distance if Disney didn't have races).  If I'm being totally honest, the thing that was (still is ) the biggest draw was the possibility of meeting rare characters on the courses.  In addition to that, I love running through the parks (especially when it's dark and they are lit up) and getting the bling.  And like @Sailormoon2 said, they are non-competitive - I don't go for PRs at Disney races, I do them purely for fun! 

The dislikes...
- The most unique races that WDW had - Expedition Everest Challenge, Tower of Terror 10-miler, Wine & Dine at night - are gone.  runDisney has moved to the 5K/10K/half set-up for almost all of their race weekends (obvious exception being the marathon in January).  I thought it was so great that they had a 10-mile race, because the jump from 10K to half is sort of a big one (and it's one of my favorite race distances), so I was disappointed when that race went away (plus...I just really, really wanted a Tower of Terror medal! ).
- For some of the race weekends, the courses are exactly the same, mostly talking about WDW: of the 4 WDW race weekends, 3 of them use the same 10K course and the same 5K course (possibly all 4 if Wine & Dine changes to that same Epcot course, which I'm guessing it will).  Two of them use the same half course (I will say, I was encouraged to see different courses for Dark Side 10K and half!).  So one thing I have realized with doing 3 races at WDW in the span of 3ish months (which I realize I am very lucky to have been able to do) is that going forward, I don't feel like I'll need to do multiple race weekends in the same year anymore.  The themes are different (except that they have 2 Star Wars weekends...), but doing the same courses over and over sort of takes away the special feeling of doing a runDisney race...I'd like some variety (that WDW/Princess Half course especially just doesn't do it for me anymore).
- I also get a little annoyed that they wait SO long to release information like corrals, courses, waivers, etc.  I don't know if they're disorganized or just know they can get away with doing that or what, but the obsessive planner in me is just like  And their customer service over the phone is not always very good.
- ETA: the super early sign-ups (forgot about that until @run.minnie.miles posted below!) - my body hasn't been cooperating lately so it's hard for me to pull the trigger 11 months in advance and just cross my fingers that my back won't blow out again!
- Lastly, I think over the past few years I have fallen into this mindset that I cannot plan a trip to a Disney park without some sort of race attached to it...so I want to start going to Disney World/Disneyland and be able to stick to a normal schedule, not be tired/sore, etc.  Plus, with my husband's work schedule (teacher), if he comes for a race trip, it's just for a fast weekend due to how he can take PTO.  So I'm getting to the point where I just want a nice, week-long trip for us and that can only happen in summer, spring break or Christmas - no races during those times.

And I completely realize that my mindset will be different from someone who sticks to one race weekend per year (especially regarding the first 2 points above), but this is what I personally have been thinking about over the past few months (so please don't yell at me for having opinions different than yours! ).  I'd probably not care so much about different courses if I stuck to, say, one race weekend per year (or one at WDW and one at DL - I could see sticking to Wine & Dine, assuming the course gets better after the HS construction and Tink in the future), so I think that's what I'll be doing from now on.  I still love runDisney races and want to continue to do them, but I think less is more going forward. 

Dislikes that I have read that don't really bother me: the prices and the non-park miles.  I think the registration prices are pretty much right in line with other similarly-sized races, and with the price you get great shirts, great medals, great on-course support, the X-factor of "the Disney magic"   etc. As for the non-park miles...obviously it would be great to have more of the races be IN the parks, but they can only do so much with the way the property is laid out.  I feel like it's just a part of running Disney races.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I had never entertained the idea of attempting to run 10 feet before my sister was looking for someone to run the 2012 WDW Half with her in the summer of 2011. I have written this story in more detail elsewhere, but I signed up, did an embarrassing job training (not training), finished the 2012 Half, was very proud but also motivated to come back and do better, and I was hooked.

I am now an unapologetic fan of Disney. Before the 2012 Half it had been over 15 years since i had been to WDW (I've still never visited DL). I have to admit that I was a little too cool for school and thought Disney was just for kids. Even my initial impetus for that trip was to visit with my 2-year old nephew on his first trip to MK. As it turned out, it may as well have been my first trip as well. I had a blast.

So, I guess to sum it up: I love doing a trip each year to Disney and I have really gotten addicted to running and the sense of achievement it gives me. RunDisney races help to perfectly meld both of these things. I have done Marathon Weekend each year and plan on going back every year as long as my health allows. I am running Dark Side Weekend later this month as my first RD race outside of Marathon Weekend. I don't think that is going to be a trend, but I had time for a short spring vacation and it seemed like a fun idea.

For the events themselves, I love how accommodating they are to all goals. You can run your first event and not feel self-conscious or you can aim for a PR or you can try to get all the pictures or... I also have become a bit addicted to trying to improve my corral and giving myself a little mini-competition each year and new goals to achieve. I realize the races can be an acquired taste, but I've never had as much fun running anywhere else.

The big negative for me is the fickleness of the economic realities of the race weekends. RD became very complacent when they didn't have to try to sellout and now seem to be swiftly to the other extreme of overreaction as the demand has started to die down a bit. I'm not sure how that is going to affect things moving forward, and I guess the uncertainty is what really bothers me. The only other thing that bothers me is that when you have this many people together there are bound to be different expectations, different experiences, and (being completely honest) some bad eggs. I have very much learned to experience the races for myself and to drown out the extraneous things that could make my experience less enjoyable. It's not tough, but I think it's something that can really sour the experience for many.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

The original draw to runDisney was the atmosphere- not only running through the parks and the Disney magic, but also the variety of runners. There are very few races <1hr from my house and they are very small with FAST runners, which makes it not as fun for me. I will never be the fastest or the slowest, but it's more fun to run a race around people to push and encourage me. The PHM was the perfect goal race for me- a seemingly super fun race and a trip to WDW.

I really do love Disney, but my DH and I rarely vacation in the same place, so a race was a great "reason" to go to WDW. Our trip in Feb was actually one our most fun vacations and we told someone recently that we liked in more than Alaska and they were stunned... people just don't understand how fun it can be for adults!

Dislikes... Signing up so EARLY (can't we all agree on this?). After signing up and learning more about it, I started to read comments like "I love all disney races, except Princess weekend. I'll never run that again." These comments made me nervous that the race I was SO excited for would be a let down, so that was a bit of a dislike. (I did appreciate people's honesty though.) I am SO happy to say that I only had a really positive experience on race day. The castle wasn't crowded, the expo was stocked and fun, the women were really nice, and the course support was great.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: While I'm a huge Disney fan, I'm also an accidental Disney runner.  I used to be athletic in HS, mainly basketball, but I ran cross country to keep in shape for basketball and really liked it.  But then I went to college, got depressed after leaving my D1 basketball team after my freshman year, ate a lot, got fat.  Fast forward mumblehowevermany years and I was active on a weight loss forum and had a group of friends on there.  At the time, I was exercising again and had been thinking about running again for years, but afraid to get back into it because I had had some lower back issues (which was the impetus that got me losing weight, I could see my back issues were probably only going to get worse) and was afraid the bouncing would aggravate my back.  But then my group of weight loss buddies decided that we would all register for the Tinker Bell HM and all get together and meet in person and do the race, so I impulse registered and kinda had to get back into running.   Then I impulse registered for W&D before I'd even run Tink because I wanted the C2C medal.  They were fun races, but I can't afford to do them frequently, so I haven't been a repeat customer yet.   I am glad I got to do the last night time W&D even if it wasn't really a HM, though.  I did love the night time running and the Osborne lights.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:
Disney is the reason I started running.  I have always been an Ultimate Frisbee, tennis or soccer player and the idea of running distances was just not at all enticing to me.  I am life long Disney fan, though.  After my big weight loss in 2013-2014, my PT who is an even bigger Disney fan, sold me on the idea of running a half marathon at WDW.  I thought I was crazy at the time, but I started running early 2015 to train. 

Turns out we couldn’t even get registered for the W&D that year, so I signed up for the 10k and the ½ at 2016 WDWMW.  At some point in August of that year I got the crazy idea that taking a shot at the marathon that weekend would be a good celebration of the 3rd anniversary of my decision to lose the weight.  Still not sure why that sounded like a good idea at the time.

Fast forward to January 2016, after a torn hamstring in September and rocking a grand total of 3 half marathons under my belt, WDWMW was upon me.  The expo was massive.  I’d never seen anything like it.  The atmosphere around the race weekend was infectious and sucked me in.  Running through Epcot, my favorite park, in the dark and in the rain for the 10k did not dampen my spirits.  The half the next day was incredible. I’ll never forget the feeling of coming into the MK, turning the corner and seeing the castle all lit up in its holiday splendor as I headed down Main Street.  And there’s a reason they had CMs handing out tissues as you came by the carousel to run through the castle itself. 

Then came Sunday and the marathon.  I didn’t know when I went to bed Saturday night if I was going to start it or not.  My legs and hamstring certainly were not feeling their best after a 10k & 1/2, but I figured I might as well give it a shot since it was paid for, after all.  I stood in my corral before the full wondering what the Hell I was doing there having never run further than a half marathon.  Jeff Galloway didn’t do my nerves any favor talking about the need to respect the distance and slow down for the heat and humidity.  But then we were off.  I almost stopped at the MK, my legs were feeling so worn out. Somewhere just before the AK, though, a second wind and runner’s high (the only time I’ve ever really felt it) kicked in and I went the rest of the way with a smile on my face!  I call that medal my Ultimate Park Hopper.

Needless to say, I was hooked on the feeling and WDWMW has a special place in my heart.  I enjoyed SWDS.  I really, really enjoyed DLH.  But doing Dopey (sort of) at the 2017 WDWMW confirmed my love for that weekend. 

There are some down sides.  Cone Alley and the stretch from MK to AK can be wearing.  From AK to WWoS and the interminable winding through WWoS is a slog.  But those low points are more than made up for by the magic and exhilaration of Main Street USA and the castle and the absolutely joyous stretch from the WWoS exit through DHS and Epcot with the choir waiting to sing you home. 

I do this because I love running.  I do this because I love Disney.  I’m combining two great loves for one magical experience.  It’s like the biggest Reese’s Peanut Butter Cup analogy in the world.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss the Disney races (All races from either Disneyland or Disney World). What is it about these races that brings you to run them? If you participate in more than one race weekend, are the routes the same as the others with just a different theme? What do you like and dislike about the runDisney races?


I am fortunate enough to be semi-local to WDW so we are there pretty much every race weekend. The biggest reason why I like Disney races is I am not a back of packer there. I love how they make every runner feel welcome. At my other races I have to worry about if I'm going to finish under the time limit (slowly getting to where I don't have to worry about that so much) but at Disney I know I am good. Also when I come to the aid stations they aren't packing up and there are still people cheering at the end. Plus running through the parks is amazing. So if I am picking between a local race and or driving a couple hours to WDW, it will be WDW every single time. 

Running at DL is my favorite because of how close everything is and I feel like there is such comradery with the runners there. The two races I have done out there had different courses and I loved both. 

What I don't like about runDisney races are the early wake up calls and the crowding. I know those aren't going to change anytime soon and they aren't deal breakers so I just deal with it.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss the Disney races (All races from either Disneyland or Disney World). What is it about these races that brings you to run them? If you participate in more than one race weekend, are the routes the same as the others with just a different theme? What do you like and dislike about the runDisney races?



Hmmm... unlike @DopeyBadger, I AM a Disney fan.  That being said, I'm not sure I'm completely sold on runDisney races.  I have been a runner for most of the last 30 years, including triathlons for about a decade of that time, and I have participated in hundreds of races all over the United States.  So far, I have only run one runDisney race: last year's Star Wars Dark Side Challenge.  I ran it (i) because I love Disney, (ii) because I love Star Wars, and (iii) because rD races seemed unique.

So, why am I not completely sold on runDisney races?  Don't get me wrong, I had a blast at SWDS last year.  I loved running around World Showcase in the dark with the flames going and Star Wars music playing.  I loved running along the Boardwalk area and in DHS.  I even loved the WWOS section including the dirt path.  I loved the non-competitive atmosphere of the races.  I loved so many things; in fact, on another thread I recently posted the following:



> 1. I love that each runner isn't looking around at the competition, sizing each other up, trying to figure out who's faster than whom, or playing surge games during the race.
> 2. I love that there is no prize money for the winners. Participate only for the love (or challenge) of running.
> 3. I love that this non-competitive atmosphere encourages so many folks to become first-time runners and try things that they never imagined they would do.
> 4. I love that the relaxed atmosphere allows complete strangers to talk and bond in the starting corrals instead of mentally readying themselves for the battle about to take place.
> 5. I love that the character stops, or video screens, or DJs, or 1/4 mile long string of speakers on the side of the road provide entertainment all along the route (regardless of whether you stop along the way or not).
> 6. I love that everyone is so encouraging of each other out on the course. Sure, this exists at other races, but not to the same extent (at least from my 30ish years of running experience).
> 7. I love that Jeff Galloway and his running method, although traditionally not considered the most competitive approach, is front and center given the proven benefit for so many runners over the years.
> 8. I love that you get to run through the theme parks... places meant to take you away from all the seriousness of the world.
> 9. I love that it seems to be more of a celebration, and that is fitting for a running event given what it often takes to get to the starting line.
> 10. I love that people are happy there.
> 
> This non-competitive atmosphere, however, does not prevent you from trying for a PR if you are so inclined, nor does it prevent you from going for the win if that is your goal.  You don't have to stop for the entertainment; you don't even have to pay attention to the castle as you run right through it.  It is your race to make of it what you want.  What you likely won't get is some fierce competitor staring you down as he/she passes by, and I'm okay with that.  I'll take the friendly smile, the simple "hello" or "good morning," the words of encouragement, and the occasional laugh as we make our way towards the finish line: a common goal we all share instead of the place to which one of us is trying to beat the other.



All that being said, I'm not sure I will do another runDisney event anytime soon after this year's Star Wars Dark Side Challenge in a few weeks.  In fact, the only reason I signed up again this year was due to the fact that a friend of mine (who was supposed to run Dark Side last year but got injured a few weeks prior) wanted to try to do it this year.

First, I'm not a huge fan of destination races.  For me, rD races are destination races, and therefore, you have all the normal possible destination race issues: cost combined with potential weather, sickness or other conflicts.  For rD races, however, these issues are even more amplified than *most* other destination races because (i) you are locked-in so far in advance and (ii) the total cost (and therefore potential loss) is more than *most* other destination races.  I realize that NYC, Chicago, and Boston marathons (along with a few other races) might be a similar total cost with a similar advance registration requirement, but these are not the alternatives I would be considering.

Second, there is absolutely no crowd support (WDW).  This is a huge downside.  The only slight offsetting factor is that the "other participant support" is very good.  I do understand that the DL races are better from this perspective, but for whatever reason, my Disney addiction is with WDW (I like Epcot, AK, total immersion).

Third, I absolutely hate the lack of communication with rD races.  Even worse... if and when you do get an answer from runDisney, you can't rely on it, and if you call or e-mail again, you will likely get a different answer.  I am the type of person that really likes to prepare for a race: the logistics, process, course, etc., and rD may have the worst race management from a communications perspective.  To be clear, I think they do a phenomenal job with most aspects of race management, but their communication is likely the worst of any race in recent memory.  The funny part of this is that they have so many ways to communicate with us: e-mail, rD Facebook page, rD website, or twitter.  It really would be easy.  And what other race doesn't provide the course until three weeks before the event???  And the certified course only days before the event???  For every other race I have run, I was able to see the course well in advance, including the certified course on USATF.  Maybe there are some security issues here or some other valid reason, but if there is, again, at least communicate that.

It's not that I don't like rD races; in fact, I really do as stated above... it's just that I'm not convinced they are worth the time, money, and effort.  However, there are likely two situations that may bring me back to register again for another rD race in the future:
1.  It's been over 12 years since my last marathon, and I have been toying with the idea of doing another one.  If I do, it would likely be the WDW marathon since I would really like to run through all four parks.
2.  My daughter is a huge Disney fan as well, and I could see her convincing me of another rD race if she ever decides she wants to train properly for an event.  runDisney would be just the motivation she needs.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Miranda said:


> ...mumblehowevermany...



Every time I enter a race and fill out the age field, I think 'That can't be right...'


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss the Disney races (All races from either Disneyland or Disney World). What is it about these races that brings you to run them? If you participate in more than one race weekend, are the routes the same as the others with just a different theme? What do you like and dislike about the runDisney races?


It's an excuse to go to Disney! (As if I need one...) I've only ever done Marathon Weekend which will hopefully change in 2018. Of course we do know that no not all routes are the same but many are. I've never done a half or full outside of runDisney but in terms of smaller races you don't get the same feeling as you do running through a theme park. The volunteers and spectators make the event one of a kind. I think unless I were to do Boston or New York that the WDW marathon will forever be my favorite marathon.

Okay everyone has such long responses I'll add more to mine! 

I was never a runner. I played football and was not a fan of sprints and such. In middle school I had sports induced Asthma that made running not fun. Some how some way I got better and no longer have asthma. My mom does though. 

In 2014 I had a cousin run Dopey and had come off going to Disney in the summer that I was like I really want to do this! I first thought half marathon. I was 15 at the time. I decided with the 10K, a challenge but not too long. I fell in love with runDisney. Needless to say I'm going on four consecutive marathon weekends. Each unique in their own ways. 

I really hope to try more race weekends and local races now that I am a "runner" even though I don't feel like one. The marathon will forever be my favorite rundisney event. 

There is nothing I really dislike about runDisneg races either. I know many despise WWoS but when they played the Wisconsin fight song running through there I couldn't care less where I was running it was a huge pick me up!


----------



## Chaitali

As said above, it's an excuse to go to Disney!  I tend to like larger races with lots of excitement and a scenic course of some sort.  I enjoy the characters at Disney races and the running through the parks.  I also enjoy the big races in DC that go through the downtown monuments areas.  And I enjoyed Rock and Roll Vegas for the excitement and running down the strip at night.  So for me, it's not just Disney but Disney is among the races that fits what I like in a big race experience.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss the Disney races (All races from either Disneyland or Disney World). What is it about these races that brings you to run them? If you participate in more than one race weekend, are the routes the same as the others with just a different theme? What do you like and dislike about the runDisney races?



The problem with the fact that today has been a little bit of a nutsy crazy day for me is that everyone else already took all the good answers...

I don't know how I first heard about the runDisney races, but it was during one of my many attempts at running (that was back when I thought that running would help me lose weight ... I know better now). I thought that it would be a really fun way to get myself to stick to the running. It took a while for me to take the big step of registering for the 2015 Princess 5K (and I actually did it because I was in a really bad place and wanted to do something crazy - we had just booked another trip a few days before, and I knew that there was about a 10% chance of me running that race). I actually managed to make the trip (with my sister, who I had also talked into registering) and I was hooked.
Definitely a big part of it is the characters. I love meeting characters, and the opportunity to see some rarer characters (especially in a context where I'm not expected to make conversation with them) is something that I really love.
I also love going through the empty parks in the mornings. I think that if I wasn't in the middle of running, I'd probably spend the entire time just taking pictures. It's a totally different view of the parks (especially Epcot, which I never see in the mornings because it's not a full-day park for me and I like to be there for Illuminations, so I usually show up mid-morning).
I also like the fact that I can take twice as long as your average runner (if there is such a thing) and still not be the last finisher. I can run a 10K in two hours and not be the last one to finish. For a kid who, growing up, got the pity claps for being the last person to finish every local kids race ... that's a huge deal. To this day, before I register for a local race, I check the prior year's results to make sure that there were at least 10-15 people who finished slower than my anticipated finish time. At Disney I don't have to worry about that - I know I won't be the last one to finish, even with my character stops. And I can't even begin to explain how important that is to me.

In terms of dislikes...
Like @Ariel484 mentioned, I dislike the fact that the weekends have become very interchangable. When I first learned about runDisney, I liked that there were unique experiences, and I really wanted to experience each race weekend at least once so that I could have all of those experiences. Now it seems like they're almost all the same, so my options are Marathon Weekend for the only non-Satuday 10K (I like the 10Ks and I can't do Saturday AM races), Princess Weekend because I like princesses, or "whatever fits into my schedule." I'd rather try to make a unique weekend fit into my schedule than just pick whichever one of the generic weekends fits best.
Also, I hate how long the character lines can get. I wish there was some way to keep them shorter for the later corrals. I'm nervous that when I finally get to run a half at Disney, I'll get swept because of a character line. It's frustrating.


----------



## ZellyB

Ariel484 said:


> I thought it was so great that they had a 10-mile race, because the jump from 10K to half is sort of a big one (and it's one of my favorite race distances), so I was disappointed when that race went away (plus...I just really, really wanted a Tower of Terror medal! ).



I'm also so sad this went away.  I hope they bring it back once construction at DHS is done.  My favorite ride and I would so love to have that medal!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have only done Princess this year, but plan to go back next year for WDW Marathon and Princess weekend. I do not have an interest in Star Wars , but I would love to try Wine and Dine. I love that it mixes two of my favorite things, Disney and running. I hope to one day make it to Disneyland. We are fortunate and can drive to WDW within 5 hours so it is not as expensive to get to.


----------



## Ariel484

@SarahDisney I used to want to do all of the weekends too, and don't really feel that pull anymore.   Good news for my bank account.

@ZellyB ARRRG I KNOW.  I sort of hate myself for not signing up for that one and getting that medal when I had the chance.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

*ATTQOTD:
*
Disney fan first. Let's put it this way: Disney (mostly) provides 5 Diamond service in an atmosphere that isn't 5 Diamond stuffy. I'm not much of beach person, I don't gamble, don't drink much, and I'm not a foodie. There isn't much a top resort can offer me other than a nice room and great service. I'm young at heart, like to have fun, so Disney it is!

I first thought of maybe running a 10k. (This was a little over two years ago.) After watching all the FB friends post their medals, achievements, and fun for years, I wanted in. Then I discovered just how extensive the Disney races are, and Jeff Galloway. That first run/walk session made everything else possible.

What I love:
It's a forgiving race, so people of all abilities are welcome and comfortable. It's a great way to get started.
It's an excuse to go to Disney! I like using running as the excuse to travel.
Dressing up for races! Love the costumes, and the atmosphere that provides. It's like an athletic con!
Great stuff: Medals, shirts, and some good merch. (When the merch is good, it's great! When it's not... see below.)
GREAT volunteers.

What I like:
Running through the parks! The courses at WDW outside the parks are boring, but they do place a few things to break it up.
Character stops! I haven't stopped for many so far, but it's still cool.

Meh:
Post race food. eh.
Getting up early to race. I can live with it, and it's Florida so I probably prefer it.
Price.

Dislikes:
No deferrals. No insurance. No transfers. No returns on unseen purchases. Some other races offer these, and some don't. But for a Disney event (and the price), there are confusing choices about providing less.
Terribly inconsistent communication (as mentioned).
Digital event guide. (Hate)
Late release of course. (What IS that?)
Some choices on merchandise. This is a tiny gripe, but it keeps happening. (Traffic cone orange for our dopey hat? _Why?_ _Who?_)
Cancelling of unique and night races at WDW.

The Dark Side half will the be culmination of a ridiculous year for DW and I. After Star Wars at DL in 2016 (our first races), we ran off a string of consecutive challenges at WDW: Dark Side, Lumiere, Dopey, Glass Slipper. We have a crapload of medals. We're running the half at Dark Side as it's the only race we can get in (work), and it's our only chance to be legacy runners so we'll plan on at least making it to #5. Other than that, there's nothing further planned with rD. We'll be taking it on the road elsewhere, starting with Marine Corps this fall. Some day we'll go back for another, but probably first back to Disneyland.

It's been awesome. There have been many complaints, but doing all of it is not one of them.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I had never been to Disney World (grew up in Cali going to Disneyland) and didn't know runDisney existed. My DD26 took me to DW in February of 2015 and we happened to be there on Princess Half day. DD26 has always been a runner and started researching the races and convinced me (who had not run in about 10 years and just a casual jogger then) to run W&D with her. We loved the night time aspect of it and the chance to run thru/see the Osbourne Lights for the first time. I loved that race, even though it was shortened, but we were determined to do a half so we signed up for Princess 2016. That half route was totally different from W&D. Loved running thru the castle and down main street! Then we decided we needed to run our first marathon and we loved that one too. I don't know if I would have ever started running again, let alone run a marathon (and signed up for Dopey!) if it weren't for runDisney. I love running thru the parks and the whole excited atmosphere that exists in a Disney race. I don't get that at my local races. But I live in a very rural area so that is to be expected I guess. I dislike the stress of registration and having to plan so far in advance. I do hope to run a Disneyland race someday and get my C2C.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: I had always heard that Disney races were amazing.  When I heard that there was going to be a Star Wars race in Orlando, I signed up ASAP for the Dark Side Challenge.  It was the most fun I had ever had in a race.  I am one that pays attention to the details behind the focus of things.  For example, when I watch Big Bang theory, I cannot help but check out all the cool action figures and equations they have in the background.  I love seeing how things work, hence the drive to become an engineer.  Being such a Disney fan, I absolutely love seeing the areas you never get to see when visiting the parks normally.  It is cool walking through the parks after seeing those areas.  The Disney races let you see the magic behind the magic.  So after Star Wars, I wanted to see more of the parks.  I ran the Disney marathon this year and got to see all the parks without the normal crowds.  Running down main street, running through the castle, seeing the engineering areas behind the scenes, seeing rare characters, and the cool like minded people you meet while there.  If you had asked me if I would ever take a "runcation" much less on my own where I didn't know anyone to run that many miles in Florida, I would have said you were crazy.  I also love the fact that the races are more about the experience than about getting a PR (though I have gotten a PR each time).


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss the Disney races (All races from either Disneyland or Disney World). What is it about these races that brings you to run them? If you participate in more than one race weekend, are the routes the same as the others with just a different theme? What do you like and dislike about the runDisney races?


ATTQOTD: I didn't even know amateur, recreational runners could run races until I saw the WDW marathon in 2012! So that was my jumping in point. What brings me to WDW races is 1. distance - I'm semi-local, so I don't have much in the way of travel expenses, otherwise I'd probably never get to WDW at all. 2. The Magic of Disney - I'm wholly uninterested in actually racing for time these days, so the Disney "race" is a perfect blend of endurance and low-pressure entertainment. 3. My running friends are scattered around the country - it's so nice to catch up with them a few weekends a year at a place we all enjoy!

I've run all sorts of routes at this point, since I've run almost every race held at WDW. I find new things incredibly stressful, so that's also a big plus for WDW races: I've run, walked, and/or driven nearly every inch of every course enough times that I practically know every pothole, speed bump, and turn without looking.

What I like about Disney races: the thrill of running through the parks, the incredible level of course, expo and post-race support from the staff and volunteers, the opportunity to spend quality time with quality people doing something we all love.
What I dislike: the prices are getting hard to handle, though I do feel like I get plenty for the money. I really can't think of anything else!


----------



## PrincessV

kywyldcat03 said:


> Being such a Disney fan, I absolutely love seeing the areas you never get to see when visiting the parks normally.  It is cool walking through the parks after seeing those areas.  The Disney races let you see the magic behind the magic.


Totally with you on this! I take great joy in seeing how it all comes together backstage to make the Magic happen on stage!


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD: *I grew up in Orlando and my grandfather worked at and retired from WDW, so it is pretty much in my blood.  However, we moved before Disney races became a thing and LONG before running became a thing in my own life.  

Once I started running around 2007, I somehow ended up with a subscription to _Runner's World.  _I would see the RunDisney adverts, but I had three small kids and running enough to complete a 5K was a major accomplishment.  In 2013, however, the kids were bigger, I had completed a number of half-marathons, and I was beginning to think about a full.  I had never finished my local half, the one that once again kicked my butt this weekend, and thought I had 13.1 more miles in me.  I decided running through all four parks on a flat course might be the only way to ever accomplish a full 26.2.  I talked my sister into doing it with me and we registered for 2014.

In 2015 a friend that had driven up from Tampa to see me cross the finish line in 2014 talked me into registering for the 2016 WDW marathon.  I decided if I was going to do it again, I would run the Disneyland Half that year and go Coast-to-Coast.

And now I am registered for Dopey 2018, so I am apparently on a two-year cycle. 

I haven't run different races on the same property, so I can't really compare courses that way.  I will say I loved racing at Disneyland because I could walk out the front door of my hotel and straight to the expo or, on race morning, the corrals.  I also liked running the streets of Anaheim.  The crowd support was amazing outside of the parks.  I like to think of it more as the Anaheim Half with some park time thrown in...very easy to negative split!  It also helped that my body was on east coast time for a west coast start.

Other than the hurry-up-and-wait mentality of race mornings at WDW, I don't have a lot of complaints about the few races I have done.  It does annoy me that they don't release the course info, but there are enough race reports and scanned event guides out there that it is fairly easy to cobble together.  Things like merchandise previews and finding out what the medals will look like weren't really things I thought about until I started hanging around these boards more.  I am bummed that they no longer do the ToT race and that they have switched W&D to the morning.  If I was local and participated in more events, I might have more complaints.

Also, @LSUlakes, can you add a race for me?  I signed up for the "Discover Parks & Rec Spring Sprint 5K" for this Saturday.  It will be either be salve for my bruised ego or will break me down completely.  Goal is to go 35:59...one second under my PR.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: We love visiting Disney and go pretty much yearly at this point. I've also had a half marathon on my bucket list and so runDisney fit with that pretty well! Always nice to have an excuse to visit WDW and good motivation to run. I especially appreciate that runDisney brings so many new runners to the sport and supports all paces no an overall focus on fun, and finishing. 

I did the PHM this year and just did a last minute registration for Tinkerbell. After that who knows - not sure if I will sign up for more. They are pretty pricey and the weekend travel, tickets, hotel, etc really does add up. Plus, my daughter starts kindergarten next year and our travel times will not be as flexible.

Never say never though! Two weeks ago the thought of doing Tink hasn't even crossed my mind!


----------



## jmasgat

I give Disney credit for motivating me to run distance races--my first half and marathon were there. And I am doing Dopey in 2018--somehow a (hopefully) manageable "ultra" type experience (yeah, I get that it is over multiple days). And I have met some neat people from the WISH board, so that's good.

But at this point, I am Disney-ed out, from both a park experience and a running experience, and have been for a few years.  I am probably an anomaly as runners/racers go--I don't really care about the crowd support, the character ops, etc.  When I race, I am expending all my energy and focus on racing and don't really take in my surroundings. Also, I don't feel compelled to do a race more than once (I will make an exception if I can BQ again, though!).  It all adds up to me feeling that I don't need to drop close to $1000 to go to Florida to do the same course again.

I have good memories (and some not so good ones!) of my races at Disney.  And when my WISH friends race at WDW/DL, I follow their experiences and reflect back on my own.  That's good enough now.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> View attachment 228781 The answer is attached.



Okay....I've been out of town since Friday and going to come up with a guess, it's totally random, just more of an intuitive guess, I have no way of knowing but here goes....

a  BOY?!!!!


congrats @LSUlakes and family


----------



## PCFriar80

Slogger said:


> Okay....I've been out of town since Friday and going to come up with a guess, it's totally random, just more of an intuitive guess, I have no way of knowing but here goes....
> 
> a  BOY?!!!!
> 
> 
> congrats @LSUlakes and family



Judges?  This post is under review.....


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD from a few days ago:

March mileage    160.1 miles
Time                    26 hours, 17 minutes
Pace                     9:51


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I first learned of the Disney Marathon in January 2014, and once I browsed the runDisney site, I knew I had to run it. I was looking for a way to motivate myself to lose weight, it looked incredible, and I had a year to get myself into condition to run it. It was everything I hoped it would be and no other race I've run compares to it - running through the parks, the on-course entertainment, character pictures, it's all great. And the runners are friendly and laid back so its easy make friends along the way. This is true of many marathons but particularly true of Disney. There's not really anything I don't like about the course; unlike others, I like running thru WWOS


----------



## sourire

Catching up over here! 
1.  Congrats @LSUlakes!

2.  March total: 43.6 miles + a few that were unaccounted for due to dead phone!
[2A. This is a bit of a long story, but I'd love to share in brief b/c it highlights the wonderful people in the running/cycling community.]  I got very lost on a long run while out of town at a conference 2 weeks ago. I was trying to navigate back to my hotel via google maps when the phone battery died. Rats! I had a moment of panic before flagging down a passing cyclist who could not have been a nicer human being!  Due to construction, they had closed the pedestrian/bike path at a certain point, which is why I got lost in the first place, and he thought the best course of action was to ride in front of me while I jogged slowly behind him the 2+ miles back to my hotel.  Couldn't thank him enough!! Forgot to ask his name after all of that, but it renewed my faith in humanity.  Many lessons learned, but that was definitely a first as far as getting lost and then jogging behind a bike all the way home.

3.  Hot Chocolate 5K recap: agree with @Anisum ...the wind coming off the river was mighty chilly first thing in the morning, but @DopeyBadger's warm up plan was very helpful!  
@LSUlakes, can you update the finish time to be 34:09?  Thanks!  I am considering this a successful "assisted training run"!  Definitely want to come back and do the 15K next year!  The course looked fantastic!

4. ATTQOTD:  Have only done two runDisney races so far, but I am looking forward to more!  I was certainly a Disney fan first and grew up taking lots of family vacations to WDW.  My family remembers me saying that if I was ever going to run a 1/2 or full marathon (which I previously stated "would be just crazy"), it would have to be in Disney! My mom, mom-in-law, and I decided to sign up for the 2016 WDW Half and absolutely loved it!  Like many of the responses, I felt that the Disney races allowed everyone to reach personal and unique goals. I would not have even considered the half marathon distance had it not been for a runDisney race and Jeff Galloway's run/walk method. He has made distance running accessible to so many! Upon return from the WDW race, I quickly signed up for the DL Half last September. I much preferred the DL experience - the CA weather, didn't have to wake up as early and wandered just down the street to the corrals, loved the course, crowd support was fantastic, etc!  I don't really have a strong desire to sign up for Princess or Tink, or any of the other theme weekends really, but if a group of friends and/or family wanted to go, I think I could be easily persuaded.  Looking forward to visiting DL again for race weekend this Labor Day and WDW for marathon weekend in 2018!!


----------



## Wendy98

I have only done the marathon this past year.  I had a good experience but not in a rush to do it again.  When I run, I compete.  This race was more for fun but still gave me some anxiety.  I hate feeling like that on a Disney vacation.  I LOVE Disney.  We go every year, sometimes multiple times (we have AP this year and will go 3 times).  I wanted to try a Disney race since I love Disney and running.  I would have to really think about going back just because my body will tolerate only so many races per year.  I have to plan them out.

Overall race experience was good, but there is room for improvement.  Agreed that RD communication is lacking.  Route was ok--parks are awesome of course.  Race support is lacking but you can blame early start and inaccessibility of some areas.  There were times when I saw NO ONE--no spectators and no other racers.  It was dark and lonely.  For the price also, swag was a little light.

I do love that Disney races encourage so many newbies and so many people that would have never dreamed of running a race.  I love seeing all shapes, sizes, and abilities doing what was once thought of as impossible.

I like destination races, just not sure I want to combine that with Disney.  It is exhausting!

Who knows, catch me at a weak moment or too much wine and I will sign up again.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss the Disney races (All races from either Disneyland or Disney World). What is it about these races that brings you to run them? If you participate in more than one race weekend, are the routes the same as the others with just a different theme? What do you like and dislike about the runDisney races?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I wanted to run a race at WDW to experience a different marathon as well as have a family vacation. I have only run one Disney race which was the marathon in 2016. I really liked running through the parks because it was a very unique experience. I actually think the race is well done, and some of the things I dislike are due to the nature of the race and its location so it makes sense. If I had to pick one thing though, it would probably be running through some parts of the WWoS. I like the track and the baseball field, but some of the pathways in that section bother me. Its probably due to how poorly I was feeling at that point of the race though.



I wouldn't say runDisney is the reason I run, but it's definitely the reason I run half marathons.  I don't really plan do do any that aren't "destination" half marathons, and that means Disney parks for now.  I'm honestly not a distance runner by choice, but I just can't quit running Disney, even with all its faults. 

I love the whole experience from the expo (yes the expo) to the course support (maybe not as much as other races, but still I think it's great) and who doesn't love running through Disney parks with Disney music playing.  I also really enjoy running with people who love the same things as me and how people support and encourage one another.  I've done the same race weekend every time, so I only am familiar with one course, but there is absolutely nothing like running down Main Street toward the castle. What can top that?

There are of course some things I don't like, but they won't keep me from doing it for the forseeable future.  

1.  Price
2.  Price
3.  Did I say price?
4.  EARLY registration.  I mean...I was at the 2017 expo registering for 2018.  You can't get much earlier than that.  Who the heck knows what I'll be doing in 2018, but there I was!
5.  I suppose I wish there was less highway running, but it doesn't bother me a ton, because I'm still looking at fellow runners and being excited about everything.
6.  The character lines are ridiculously long, but I don't know what they could do about that.  They could have more characters, which would help, but would that cause more traffic and be worth it to help the lines?  I don't know.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss the Disney races (All races from either Disneyland or Disney World). What is it about these races that brings you to run them? If you participate in more than one race weekend, are the routes the same as the others with just a different theme? What do you like and dislike about the runDisney races?



There are two main reasons why I continue to run Disney races. One, I get to see some of my good friends. We live all over the world, and meeting up at a Disney race, usually marathon weekend, is our chance to laugh, chat, and catch up over ice cream on Saturday and drinks on Monday. Sure, we keep in touch via social media, but it's not the same as sitting down in a group together. The second reason is the fun. I do enough other races where I actually race that it's refreshing to go to Disney without any pressure for a time or a goal beyond riding rides, stopping for beer, and taking lots of pictures. Not many other races allow for this (Medoc is one big exception), and even those that do don't do it for almost an entire week. Plus, our US home is not too far away which gives us a chance to see our families too.

Things I don't like about rD races:

The cost. The marathon is fairly reasonable for a large race, but the prices for the half and the shorter races are excessive. Not Ironman-brand excessive, but pretty close to it.
The whining. For some reason, Disney races seem to bring out the whining over corrals and paces and crowding more than any other race I've seen. Every big race has spots where it gets congested and every big race puts people into corrals, but I haven't noticed the level of whining and misguided sense of entitlement anywhere else but Disney.
The recycling of courses. Using the same half and 10k course for multiple race weekends is a turn off and makes me less inclined to want to do more events. They've taken away the uniqueness of races like Wine & Dine, which is a real shame.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss the Disney races (All races from either Disneyland or Disney World). What is it about these races that brings you to run them? If you participate in more than one race weekend, are the routes the same as the others with just a different theme? What do you like and dislike about the runDisney races?



Likes:
1. I like the idea of challenges and race weekends. Having them in an area where I can go to Disney Parks is kind of a benefit. Other than that it's been mostly driving to local races for me so Disney is an exciting runcation. I also get to hang out with friends I don't get to see as much (no matter how slow they are) which usually makes for a wonderful weekend. They're all big Disney buffs so I definitely look like an amateur by comparison.
2. The on course entertainment is spectacular. Even in Cali, I love how many people come out to support.
3. The merch. I may hate the expo crowds and the pricing but Disney certainly knows the way to my wallet.
4. The overall intention (see dislike 3) of feel good atmosphere and 'You can do it!' vibes. I'm one of those who never would have started running if my friends didn't do a runDisney race. It looked like so much fun that I had to do it. I like that they encourage people who wouldn't necessarily ever plan on running to run.
5. The corrals. Unpopular opinion here but after seeing how Hot Chocolate did corrals this weekend, I have to say at least Disney's method seems to make sense to me. Disney goes fastest to slowest as best they can between proof of time and pace estimates. Hot Chocolate went proof of time sub 9:00min/mi-11:00min/mi then without proof of time 9:00min/mi up. It made for a hot mess where the slower people with time submissions got caught by the fastest of those without.

Dislikes:
1. The price. Holy cow. I have a hard time justifying it. I am probably one and done for Dopey and honestly that's not THAT terrible given that the half marathon AND the marathon cost the same amount and the 10k isn't much cheaper. I'm already flying down to your resorts, what more do you want? (Answer: My money)
2. The routes. While there are variations, I do feel a bit like I'm running the same route every time I go. In WDW it's not even a course I particularly like other than the parks and the boardwalk. I could never see the long road from Magic Kingdom back to Epcot again and be happy. That being said, it's such a minor issue that it doesn't really factor in that much with regards to my decision to run.
3. I have a ton of other little nitpick things like the way they have handled people buying things at the expo (which seems to be improving?) and the ambiguous and inconsistent responses people often get.

I feel like there are a lot of small things I'd like to say bother me about runDisney but in the scheme of things, they're really just things I wish runDisney would do better because I'm paying a lot because it's Disney and therefore hold them to a higher standard than other races. No one is forcing us to run down in Disney though so it can't be that bad if we keep coming back.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *I'd enjoy hearing about runs that were memorable because of where you were, beautiful sights, or who you were with. These may be experiences running in areas that are different from your usual running paths. It could be just a branch off your normal run for some reason made it memorable. 

ATTQOTD: I'll give credit to Disney for its iconic areas in which the races run through. As great as they are, the most memorable scene in running for me was finally making a right on Hereford, left on Boylston. The previous year I was not able to make it that far along the course, so finally reaching that point of the course was amazing. As amazing as the crowds are along the entire route, that last quarter mile or so is very impressive.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'd enjoy hearing about runs that were memorable because of where you were, beautiful sights, or who you were with. These may be experiences running in areas that are different from your usual running paths. It could be just a branch off your normal run for some reason made it memorable.


I haven't run anywhere better than Disney so running through theme parks is the best I've got. Most of my runs are just on residential streets.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with a race!

08 - @KSellers88  - Spartan Sprint (NG / N/A)
08 - LSUlakes - Fat Boy 5k (25:30 / N/A)
08 - @Slogger  - Crab Run Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
08 - @OldSlowGoofyGuy  - Run For the Nurses Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)
08 - @Mickey Momma - Discover Parks & Rec Spring Sprint 5k (35:59 / N/A)
09 - @gjramsey  - Vintage Park Half Marathon (1:37:00 / N/A)
09 - @Miranda  - Reds Race 5 Miler (58:00 / N/A)
09 - @bevcgg  - Platte River Half Marathon (2:29:59 / N/A)
09 - @PaDisneyCouple  (MR) - Spartan Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
09 - @pixarmom  - First Call Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
09 - @JulieODC  - Sachuest 10k (1:04:00 / N/A)

If you have any changes that need to be made or anyone have a race they would like to add to the weekend list let me know. Best of luck to everyone this weekend!


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Princess Half 2011 - my first half marathon, my first runDisney race, and I ran it with my brother, which made it really special for me.  Very fond memories of that race.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'd enjoy hearing about runs that were memorable because of where you were, beautiful sights, or who you were with. These may be experiences running in areas that are different from your usual running paths. It could be just a branch off your normal run for some reason made it memorable.



Although it's been almost 20 years since I last ran the NYC Marathon, I still remember when you first get on Manhattan and run north on First Avenue.  It's right after you run over the Queensboro Bridge which has no crowd support and seems like a long trudge.  Once you get to the Manhattan side, you make a few quick turns and then you turn on to this really wide street (First Ave) with an absolutely amazing crowd on both sides.  It's an incredible sight and a huge motivational boost.


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD:*  Well I have cried turning onto Main Street for both of the WDW marathons I have run.  I also boo-hoo'd crossing the finish line the first time around.  But a moment that truly took my breath away was entering Cars Land through a back stage entrance at California Adventure last year.  It was still dark and I nearly stopped in my tracks.

I ran the Napa-to-Sonoma half a few years ago.  It may sound crazy, but I can still _smell_ that course.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: Other than the Disney races which are the best, I am running the Rock and Roll in Nashville and they have bands at nearly every mile which should be awesome.  My favorite thing to do on long runs over the weekend is take in the wildlife.  Some of the more interesting animals I have seen other than deer, turkey, and rabbits include mice, owl, falcon, geese, ducks, armadillo, skunk, and even a bobcat!  Not Disney character stop quality but still really cool to see such a variety of animals.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  This one is tough as I have a few things that come to mind, but I'm going to have to go with the 2015 Avengers 5k.  I ran it with my husband and both kids.   My son was 9 at the time, my daughter 7.  Thanks to DVC we'd been bringing the kids to WDW since they were infants.  But they had never been to DL and none of us had been to CA Adventure.  We got to DL late enough the day before that we didn't go into the parks.  So the first time we saw the parks was during the race.  My daughter had already done the Princess 5k that February, and she was excited. My son had wanted no part of the 5k, but my mom instinct told me he'd like and he did, he loved it, and we had to keep slowing him down for us all to stay together.  I can still remember the looks of awe and wonder (which has been missing from their repeat WDW trips lately) as we ran into Cars Land just as the sun was starting to rise.  It was also sort of a culmination of everything I had worked for in a sense.  We struggled for years with infertility.  I was overweight and beyond out of shape after each of their births.  And here I was, running with my kids and awesome husband almost exactly 6 years after I started my weight loss quest, a bit more then 2 years after I started running, and feeling the strongest I ever had running.  It was the start of my 3 race weekend ending with my coast to coast.  It was simply put, just an all around amazing experience.


----------



## Miranda

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with a race!
> 
> 09 - @Miranda  - Reds Race 5 Miler (58:00 / N/A)
> 
> If you have any changes that need to be made or anyone have a race they would like to add to the weekend list let me know. Best of luck to everyone this weekend!


I must have added that before my whole hip/leg/piriformis/sciatica issue started, thinking I'd be in the middle of HM training now. 

I'd like to change to 1:02:30.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

In my previous running life (in college... oh to be there again...), I have several memorable runs with good friends. I will never forget my best friend tell me during a run that she was thinking about joining the Army after college and I thought she was crazy. She's now a Captain.  

In my current running life, nothing will probably ever compare to my first half, the PHM this year. Running through MK was so incredible, but I will always remember seeing my DH and hearing him yelling (so loud!) for me right around mile 12.9-13.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Most memorable race was the 2013 WDW Marathon. It may be because I was out there for 7+ hours, so there was a lot to remember, but there's nothing like a first marathon. I had so many conflicting emotions during the race; I wanted to quit, I was embarrassed because I couldn't make my legs work better, it was so darn hot (milk was a bad choice), I wanted to amputate my feet, I was simultaneously angry and proud of myself, and I could go on. When I reached the finish line I was determined to be angry at myself for not reaching my goal, but I just couldn't keep the emotion down. When I got that medal I felt like the winner of the race.

I know that's not necessarily what the QOTD was looking for, but I've never had an epiphany moments during any other runs.


----------



## FFigawi

ATTQOTD: I have lots of great memories from runs - first marathon, first Goofy, and many others - but the one I want to show here is my first Comrades. This picture was taken with about 15km left in our 90km race. We had a wonderful time together all day long, and this captures our mood and emotions perfectly. Just three good friends out for a 10.5-hour run.


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: My most memorable running moments weren't because of who I was with or where I was but I don't think I'll EVER forget either of them. 

First, the not so good: I was running on a local trail which is regularly used. Some local birds found my presence offensive and continuously swooped down and pecked on my head for about a quarter mile. My irrational fear of birds became completely rational at that point.

The second memorable event is much more positive. It was during my first (and only) marathon. I was toward the end of the race and I was on the struggle bus. Actually, I'm not even sure I was on it, it felt more like I had been ran over by it. Some kind spectator offered me a starburst and I graciously accepted. That starburst was the BEST thing I had ever tasted and gave me a tremendous boost. Looking back, I'm sure it was just a standard fruit punch flavor but at that moment it was just what I needed.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'd enjoy hearing about runs that were memorable because of where you were, beautiful sights, or who you were with. These may be experiences running in areas that are different from your usual running paths. It could be just a branch off your normal run for some reason made it memorable.



About 3 years ago I was in San Francisco for a work conference.  I decided it would be cool to run across the Golden Gate bridge.  At the end of the day I took a cable car from my Union Square hotel to the Fisherman's Wharf area.  It was a fairly nice day, but the route ended up being a little longer than I was originally expecting.  It was a great run with several different things to look at along the way.  I remember the temperature changed a number of times during my run based on the sun, wind, elevation, etc.  I had a pullover that I removed/put on a couple different times during the run.  It ended up being a little over 11 miles.  Of course when I finished, the sun had gone down and it was pretty chilly in shorts.  I'm sure I looked like an idiot in my running clothes standing on the front of the cable car heading back to hotel, but it capped off a fun workout.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I hope it's OK that I jumping back into this thread!  I took a few months off, and I've been kind of intimidated to join back in (don't ask me why!) but here goes! 

ATTQOTD:  My most memorable run was definitely a simple training run I did during my first trip to NYC in 2013.  I'm a huge life long Broadway nut- like half my running playlist is always Broadway songs. And as an 18 year old I became obsessed with moving to New York by myself-- I even read the metro section of the New York Times every day to prepare myself.  That wasn't to be, and like I said my first trip was in 2013.  My first morning there, I got up, put my running clothes on, and just started running.  I ran past cool, iconic shops on 5th Ave and into Central Park for about a 5.5 mile run.  I just felt like I needed to keep pinching myself that I was finally there!  I love seeing all of the different types of people, and the energy of that city is just unbelievable. It really was a magical experience for me!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Most memorable run would be my first marathon at Disney.  It was the 20th anniversary and my first Disney race experience.  Like others have said, that moment of turning onto Main Street and seeing the castle with the crowds cheering was incredible.  2nd best moment was crossing that finish line and becoming a marathoner.


----------



## jmasgat

If any of the Boston-bound folks want to post your bib numbers, I would gladly try and spot you on the course to give a shout out. (as hopeless as that might be!) My daughter is running, so we'll be there.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:  Falmouth Road Race in the late 70's and early 80's. Tight, fun, picturesque course with lots of energy.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I'm not sure anything can top my World Showcase in the dark run!  But I will say that my first ever 5k that I participated in as a runner instead of a walker was a small (only a few hundred people) race in Cincinatti called the Candy Race.  I had been training on the same stretch of pavement in my neighborhood for my entire couple months long running career and then this race was at scenic Sawyer Point all along the river and I don't think my brain fully computed until then how fun running someplace "scenic" could be.  It helped that it was very pretty spring weather, super shaded under trees and there was a cool breeze happening off the water. 
Ever since then I've had a habit of running races by bodies of water (never thought about that until now.)  I've done a bazillion lakefront trail races in Chicago.  Lots of "over the river" courses too.  The Flying Pig in Cincy was awesome going across to another state over the water.  And I even ran a beach race in February past lighthouses.  I even like running around our local duck pond near home. 
Hey, thinking about it...World Showcase is around a giant lagoon...so that fits my theme!


----------



## roxymama

Also if we want to go by the races I teared up the most during/after...probably my Hot Chocolate 15k last year because I kept getting emotional thinking that I was actually running a long race.  So I guess that bodes well for my tear ducts when I finally run a half.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Like @FFigawi, first Goofy/first marathon finish (same race for me), first (and only) ultra. But what I remember most is this: At Rocket City Marathon, when you finish, a Huntsville Track Club members personally takes care of you. Gives you your medal, your hat, and makes sure you're OK. One year I finished with a PR and immediately broke into tears (yes, I am a marathon cry-baby). The middle-aged guy who was taking care of me gave me a hug without even a second's hesitation. A moment of joy and an unexpected show of compassion from a complete stranger.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'd enjoy hearing about runs that were memorable because of where you were, beautiful sights, or who you were with. These may be experiences running in areas that are different from your usual running paths. It could be just a branch off your normal run for some reason made it memorable.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'll give credit to Disney for its iconic areas in which the races run through. As great as they are, the most memorable scene in running for me was finally making a right on Hereford, left on Boylston. The previous year I was not able to make it that far along the course, so finally reaching that point of the course was amazing. As amazing as the crowds are along the entire route, that last quarter mile or so is very impressive.



I am going to copy your answer.  Hereford to left on Boylston= greatest feeling ever.  I get "verklempt" just thinking about it.  I love that entire race and everyone there from the runners to the volunteers to the local residents.

For everyday running, I love running on vacation.  Sedona was a favorite but Maui was pretty awesome last year.


----------



## baxter24

What I love about Disney races: I have loved everything about Disney my whole life so being able to run through the parks is just the coolest thing to me. Bottom line, these races are fun for me! The combination of awesome character stops, running through the parks, and meeting people from the running community are what makes it great for me. RunDisney does do a few things that irk me but it's nothing that has ever caused me to not consider doing a race. 

Memorable running moments: running down Main Street for my first half marathon and crossing the finish line at the marathon in January.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'd enjoy hearing about runs that were memorable because of where you were, beautiful sights, or who you were with. These may be experiences running in areas that are different from your usual running paths. It could be just a branch off your normal run for some reason made it memorable.



Disney runs (both races and runs at the resort) are definitely memorable. Especially seeing the big giant golf ball towards the end of the race.
During my race in Central Park a few months ago, I really loved seeing the Guggenheim Museum as I ran past (the course was loops, so I passed it three times).  I never don't love seeing that building. If I could pass a Frank Lloyd Wright building during every run, I'd be a happy runner.


----------



## opusone

Wendy98 said:


> Maui was pretty awesome last year



I agree Maui running is awesome, but I was struggling with the heat/sun a bit last week when I was there.


----------



## JulieODC

PHM this year was memorable - first Disney run, first half. That last part through Epcot and through the finish was emotional!

I was recently in the U.K. For work and ran through Bristol to a scenic bridge/overlook. It was my only chance to tour the city and it was a fun way to see a lot in a short time.

Lastly, one of my first longer training runs this summer shortly after I picked up running after many many years away. I was on a rails to trails path in NH (Wolfeboro) that has a beautiful section right along the lake with mountain views. It was a gorgeous morning and so picturesque - sort of a moment that reminded me how great running can be.


----------



## Chaitali

I have a race to add for this weekend... 08 - @Chaitali - Georgetown 10 Miler (2:15:00 / N/A)

As far as the QOTD... lots of memorable runs but one that my friends and I keep talking about is last Summer when we were running on a local trail and we passed several dog sleds (they had wheels since there was no snow) that seemed like they were training for the Iditarod or something similar.  It was so cool to see the dogs working and how fast they were!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Two most memorable for me are my first half marathon and my half PR. The first half marathon finished on the 50 yard line of Jordan Hare Stadium and for the last quarter mile we ran down where the "Tiger Walk" is held for the Auburn football team. It sounds so corny, but running where I knew some of the greatest players we have ever had walked to enter the stadium for each game was just really special to me. My half PR was during the Solider Marathon on Fort Benning and had one mile where memory walls of fallen soldiers from the area were featured along with American flags lining the entire mile. It definitely brought on the tears and chills.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: I would have to say the DL Half last year. It was my first half without DH and I was really nervous. After going out way too fast I started to struggle and the doubt was creeping in. Then we got to the Angels Stadium. That place was electric!! Running around the field, high fiving the kids in the stands, being on the big screen, it was all so uplifting. I will never forget that amazing experience. 

I got my bib bag today if anyone is interested in seeing it I posted pictures in my journal 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/dopey-is-done-now-on-to-paris.3500733/page-22#post-57392203


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: 

House key, phone, watch, ear buds.  Runs longer than 8 mi: camel back also.


----------



## tigger536

@LSUlakes I have the Savannah Women's half marathon this Saturday! Please add this race. 2:15  Thank you!

And a BIG CONGRATS on the new baby!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

*Most Memorable Races: * My first Marathon, because it showed me all that I am capable of. AND my one and only Spartan race, that up and down the hills of our local ski-field, nevemind the obstacles, this was the first and lonly race I considered quitting, but made it through out of sheer desire to receive that medal. It. ws. brutal.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: The beach is my lifeblood - it's where I feel most centered and at peace. And I'm very fortunate to live less than 4 miles from a 30-mile stretch of beautiful Gulf Coast beaches... but life is busy and I don't get near as much beach time as I'd like. So the training runs that take me out to "my" beach and back are my very favorites: I stop out there and spend a few minutes just breathing in the salt air, listening to the waves ripple, maybe run a mile or so in the sand before heading back home. Bliss!


----------



## ebradley23

ATTQOTD: All of my races that I've had the honor of loaning my legs to a disabled athlete have been memorable. Last weekend during the 10k, I ran on a team pushing Stefan again. He's severely disabled and non-verbal. In the back of my head, I've always wondered if he is actually enjoying the experience.  This year we were standing around talking with his parents and taking pictures afterward when he became obviously upset. His mom said he was sad it was over. I couldn't let his day end on a sad note, so I backed his adaptive stroller down the alley for one final sprint. As soon as I asked him if he was ready to run again, he arched his back, smiled and squealed. That little sprint will always stand out as the MOST memorable.


----------



## Wendy98

For you DVC folks, I got the word that we passed ROFR!  We are very soon to be owners.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: I travel frequently internationally and one of my favorite things to do since I started running last year is to take at least one short run when I'm traveling. My favorite tourist run so far has been up and around Monument Hill in Edinburgh, Scotland at sunrise. Spooky, beautiful and sooooo peaceful!


----------



## Waiting2goback

McNs said:


> @Waiting2goback - love that quote! Although it sometimes takes a few more than the first step, and on occasion not until after the run...



I agree, it does take a few more steps.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss the Disney races (All races from either Disneyland or Disney World). What is it about these races that brings you to run them? If you participate in more than one race weekend, are the routes the same as the others with just a different theme? What do you like and dislike about the runDisney races?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I wanted to run a race at WDW to experience a different marathon as well as have a family vacation. I have only run one Disney race which was the marathon in 2016. I really liked running through the parks because it was a very unique experience. I actually think the race is well done, and some of the things I dislike are due to the nature of the race and its location so it makes sense. If I had to pick one thing though, it would probably be running through some parts of the WWoS. I like the track and the baseball field, but some of the pathways in that section bother me. Its probably due to how poorly I was feeling at that point of the race though.



For me signing up for a Disney race was about changing my life and committing to Disney would motivate me.  But then it worked, it changed me.  Now I sign up for Disney races because they are plain fun.  They aren't perfect, but still fun.  Overall they are well run.  I agree the communication stinks.  And much like the Disney company as a whole, they seem more focused on money rather than customer service.  But, as someone who gets inspiration from his Disney trips in general, the feeling of crossing a Disney finish line only compound that.  Often times things are so fast-paced when we are at Disney, rushing around and trying to fit as much as we can into our trips.  For me, running allows me to see Disney at a slower pace.  I realize I am running but when you run through Disney property you see things differently than the buses, for example.



Ariel484 said:


> @SarahDisney I used to want to do all of the weekends too, and don't really feel that pull anymore.   Good news for my bank account.
> 
> @ZellyB ARRRG I KNOW.  I sort of hate myself for not signing up for that one and getting that medal when I had the chance.



I also wanted to do every possible weekend at one point.  For now I will stick to Marathon weekend when I do one at all.



LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with a race!
> 
> 08 - @KSellers88  - Spartan Sprint (NG / N/A)
> 08 - LSUlakes - Fat Boy 5k (25:30 / N/A)
> 08 - @Slogger  - Crab Run Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 08 - @OldSlowGoofyGuy  - Run For the Nurses Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)
> 08 - @Mickey Momma - Discover Parks & Rec Spring Sprint 5k (35:59 / N/A)
> 09 - @gjramsey  - Vintage Park Half Marathon (1:37:00 / N/A)
> 09 - @Miranda  - Reds Race 5 Miler (58:00 / N/A)
> 09 - @bevcgg  - Platte River Half Marathon (2:29:59 / N/A)
> 09 - @PaDisneyCouple  (MR) - Spartan Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 09 - @pixarmom  - First Call Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 09 - @JulieODC  - Sachuest 10k (1:04:00 / N/A)
> 
> If you have any changes that need to be made or anyone have a race they would like to add to the weekend list let me know. Best of luck to everyone this weekend!



Good luck!


QOTD:  My favorite memories are obviously at Disney races for the things I got to see and experience.  But I have finished a race along the ocean in Plymouth, MA where the Mayflower and Plymouth Rock are.  It was cool to finish a race where the country started.  But some of the best memories are not the scenery of the race but the people you see.  The stories you get to hear.  The accomplishment and pride you see in people's faces.


----------



## Waiting2goback

This was me yesterday.  I didn't want to go though, because I was so tired, but I went.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I'd enjoy hearing about runs that were memorable because of where you were, beautiful sights, or who you were with. These may be experiences running in areas that are different from your usual running paths. It could be just a branch off your normal run for some reason made it memorable.


I'm going to go with Wineglass Half Marathon. Running in the fall with the leaves changing colors was breathtaking. Running through small towns where locals gathered on their porches and lawns to watch the race with support signs was really cool and Corning where you cross the finish was really cool looking.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Mine was probably RnR New Orleans in 2013.  The race starts with an out and back along St. Charles, and that year, RnR had a pretty nice field of elites.  Some names like Mo Farrah, Gebre Gebremariam on the Men's side and Kara Goucher and Shalane Flanagan on the female side.  So they were already heading back while the rest of the field was on the out, and it was way cool see these folks just gliding along.  A lot of the runners were giving Mo the M sign he did during the London Olympics.

The late part of the race heads through the quarter, and I saw my family enjoying Cafe du Monde between miles 9 - 10, and they would not give me any.....


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Lets discuss running form for our upper body today. Do you feel like your upper body form could use some work? If you have had issues, how do you work on them and have you been able to change it? Any tips you would suggest for good form?

ATTQOTD: My upper body form is not great... at all. My arms swing across my chest, making me waste energy and just not be as efficient as I could be. I try working on this when I am on a TM since I can see my reflection. It's a habit thats hard to break. Recently I watched a video that I cant seem to find the link to again. In the video they had a 36" rubber band and tied two thumb holes on each end. Then they wrapped the rubber band around their back and chest somehow. (Not having the video is making this complex). So the two thumb holes are on either side of the torso and you put your thumbs in the hole and start to run. The rubber band helps keep you hands near you and wont allow your arms swinging to far outward or in towards your chest. I am going to give it try when I can find the very large rubber band. It was posted from a company called Trueform Fitness.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Mostly I think I do an okay job with this.  I try to keep my elbows bent at a 90-degree angle and close to my body.

But sometimes I sort of hunch my shoulders up without realizing it (mostly if I have a hydration pack on) and then I have upper back/shoulder soreness afterward.  So I guess my one tip is to keep your shoulders down/relaxed...not like this guy -->


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: I think my form is pretty good - I still hear my high school cross country coaches constant reminder to keep arms swinging straight forwards and backwards, and not across. I especially think about this in hills and genuinely think that it helps keep me powering forward!


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: I used to run with my arms crossing my body with each stride.  Since I joined a local training group, I have been able to ask for feedback on my form and that has really helped me.  I have 3 different forms now (uphill, downhill, and flat).  Hills used to be the bane of my existence.  Since I changed my form to attack the hill with my form, I now run faster uphill than on flat ground.  So for upper body what I try to do is 90 degree angle and straight forward/backward with my arms, slightly lean forward, and focus my eyes on the top of the hill.  I also try to lift my knees up and slightly shorten my stride.  This alone has cut nearly 45 seconds off my average mile pace on a long run with hills.  Here is a good link to a video if anyone has issues with hills.  http://www.runrocknroll.com/nashville/news/2017/03/nashville-hills/


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD:  My #1 thing I'm always working on for upper body running form is my eyesight.  Because your eyesight (or where you are looking) is directly connected to the amount of oxygen capacity your lungs have.  So if I keep my eyes up at horizon or higher, then I find I'm much more powerful and smoother when running.  This becomes especially important on hills.

Here's the blurb I include in my custom training plans regarding upper body form:

Breathing - Ultra important during long distance racing. The body needs the maximum amount of oxygen you can deliver during long distance running. During all of your runs try to breath in a 1 in + 1 in + 2 out pattern (i.e. in on left foot, in on right foot, out on left/right foot). In addition, these breaths in should be from as deep in your lungs as you can. Relax your stomach and this will allow for deeper breathing. You can also try a 1 + 1 + 3 pattern if you find yourself with injuries developing only on one side of your body as this might be related to extra force during exhaling/inhaling. I highly recommend forcing this breathing technique on easy days so that it becomes natural. 

Shoulders - Try this right now. Stand up with your feet shoulder width apart. Interlock your fingers in front of your body and turn your hands so that you see the top of your hands. Lock your elbows, and slowly swing your arms in front of you until they are now above your head. Memorize how your shoulders/chest feel. Now release your interlocked fingers, but try to not move your chest or shoulders. This is your proper upper body running form. It may seem awkward now, but over time it will feel normal.

Arms - Arms should stay tight to the body with your hands closed but relaxed.  Keep them from crossing the body.  I find I'm actually stronger when I turn my wrists upward, thus knuckles down, as I feel this opens my chest up.

Eyesight - Keep your eyes up. Your eyes should stay at eye level or higher. As your eyesight drops to look at your feet you reduce your lung capacity by as much as 30%. Since oxygen is so important to running, this decrease in oxygen can have a large effect on finishing time. I find this to be the biggest culprit when people say breathing is holding them back. 

Jaw - Try to think of your jaw as jelly.  Instead of tensing up your face while running hard, try loosening it up and feeling it bounce around.  Look at Usain Bolt, the fastest man alive, and how relaxed his face and body seems.  The body can actually preform much better in a relaxed state.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running form for our upper body today. Do you feel like your upper body form could use some work? If you have had issues, how do you work on them and have you been able to change it? Any tips you would suggest for good form?


I consider myself an expert in this. For years I trained with a speed and agility expert. I may not be the fastest but I have great form. Having better form can and will make you faster.

Now I am much better at visuals explaining this but your arms should be at roughly a 90 degree angle. As you move your arms they should stay at that angle and your hands should move up just above your shoulders to almost your cheek. When you move your arm back down your hand should move just past the pocket area. My trainer would say cheek to pocket as you moved your arms.

When moving your arms they need to be in sync with your feet. I will also say it is a proven theory in the running world that the faster you move your arms the faster you move your feet. As you are moving your upper body should be not be standing straight up like a pencil but have a slight bend. Your arms should also not cross the center of your body because if your arms cross your body moves with your arms slowing everything down.

Last but not least don't run with fists. Having your hand open and relaxed is much better for your form and releases tension.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I need to work on not hunching my shoulders when I'm tired. I was hoping to uncover some great information on my running form from my PHM race photos... and what did I learn? That I have really long arms, accentuated by posing for pictures with my hands in the air.


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: I'm constantly evaluating my posture when running, otherwise I tend to slouch. 

The one tip for new runners I like to give is to avoid "T Rex" arms. As people tire, they tend to bring their arms in, but this actually uses more energy and can cause tightness in your shoulders, neck, etc.


----------



## opusone

GollyGadget said:


> The one tip for new runners I like to give is to avoid "T Rex" arms. As people tire, they tend to bring their arms in, but this actually uses more energy and can cause tightness in your shoulders, neck, etc.



I constantly have to remind myself to relax my arms to avoid the T-Rex syndrome.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running form for our upper body today. Do you feel like your upper body form could use some work? If you have had issues, how do you work on them and have you been able to change it? Any tips you would suggest for good form?


I tend to lean forward and the more tired I get the more I lean forward. I try to follow @DopeyBadger's advice and am constantly reminding myself that my muscles will get more oxygen if my form is better which will translate into a better time.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ebradley23 said:


> ATTQOTD: All of my races that I've had the honor of loaning my legs to a disabled athlete have been memorable. Last weekend during the 10k, I ran on a team pushing Stefan again. He's severely disabled and non-verbal. In the back of my head, I've always wondered if he is actually enjoying the experience.  This year we were standing around talking with his parents and taking pictures afterward when he became obviously upset. His mom said he was sad it was over. I couldn't let his day end on a sad note, so I backed his adaptive stroller down the alley for one final sprint. As soon as I asked him if he was ready to run again, he arched his back, smiled and squealed. That little sprint will always stand out as the MOST memorable. View attachment 229451 View attachment 229450 View attachment 229448



Who let all that dust in here?

This is a big dream of mine. I'm battling injuries so much, I fear committing to this (and pacing at a ultra) because I don't want to be an unreliable teammate. I'm looking forward to doing it sooner rather than later.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I have surprisingly good form for being a really lousy runner, lol! I credit a lifetime of ballet and yoga; my core has never been a weak link. And I've always been more of a natural sprinter than distance runner - my arms naturally swing at around 90*. But I do have my upper body issues... I have a fairly significant amount of scoliosis, which leaves my torso in a somewhat twisted position. That results in a shorter range of motion in one hip and in the opposite upper shoulder area. The end result of that is a lot of chronic tightness in my upper and lower back. A regular yoga/ballet/Pilates routine helps a LOT to ease tightness and reduce pain, but ultimately it is what it is: there's no "fixing" it, only working around it.


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD:  My #1 thing I'm always working on for upper body running form is my eyesight.  Because your eyesight (or where you are looking) is directly connected to the amount of oxygen capacity your lungs have.  So if I keep my eyes up at horizon or higher, then I find I'm much more powerful and smoother when running.  This becomes especially important on hills.
> 
> Here's the blurb I include in my custom training plans regarding upper body form:
> 
> Breathing - Ultra important during long distance racing. The body needs the maximum amount of oxygen you can deliver during long distance running. During all of your runs try to breath in a 1 in + 1 in + 2 out pattern (i.e. in on left foot, in on right foot, out on left/right foot). In addition, these breaths in should be from as deep in your lungs as you can. Relax your stomach and this will allow for deeper breathing. You can also try a 1 + 1 + 3 pattern if you find yourself with injuries developing only on one side of your body as this might be related to extra force during exhaling/inhaling. I highly recommend forcing this breathing technique on easy days so that it becomes natural.
> 
> Shoulders - Try this right now. Stand up with your feet shoulder width apart. Interlock your fingers in front of your body and turn your hands so that you see the top of your hands. Lock your elbows, and slowly swing your arms in front of you until they are now above your head. Memorize how your shoulders/chest feel. Now release your interlocked fingers, but try to not move your chest or shoulders. This is your proper upper body running form. It may seem awkward now, but over time it will feel normal.
> 
> Arms - Arms should stay tight to the body with your hands closed but relaxed.  Keep them from crossing the body.  I find I'm actually stronger when I turn my wrists upward, thus knuckles down, as I feel this opens my chest up.
> 
> Eyesight - Keep your eyes up. Your eyes should stay at eye level or higher. As your eyesight drops to look at your feet you reduce your lung capacity by as much as 30%. Since oxygen is so important to running, this decrease in oxygen can have a large effect on finishing time. I find this to be the biggest culprit when people say breathing is holding them back.
> 
> Jaw - Try to think of your jaw as jelly.  Instead of tensing up your face while running hard, try loosening it up and feeling it bounce around.  Look at Usain Bolt, the fastest man alive, and how relaxed his face and body seems.  The body can actually preform much better in a relaxed state.





rteetz said:


> I consider myself an expert in this. For years I trained with a speed and agility expert. I may not be the fastest but I have great form. Having better form can and will make you faster.
> 
> Now I am much better at visuals explaining this but your arms should be at roughly a 90 degree angle. As you move your arms they should stay at that angle and your hands should move up just above your shoulders to almost your cheek. When you move your arm back down your hand should move just past the pocket area. My trainer would say cheek to pocket as you moved your arms.
> 
> When moving your arms they need to be in sync with your feet. I will also say it is a proven theory in the running world that the faster you move your arms the faster you move your feet. As you are moving your upper body should be not be standing straight up like a pencil but have a slight bend. Your arms should also not cross the center of your body because if your arms cross your body moves with your arms slowing everything down.
> 
> Last but not least don't run with fists. Having your hand open and relaxed is much better for your form and releases tension.



I am lucky that I've basically been scolded into standing up and sitting up straight for decades, so hunching is not a problem.  But I do have a t-rex thing that happens if I let it (far more on the treadmill when I'm running up against the front bar) and a good shake it all out gets me back to where I'm supposed to be.

You fellows would have excellent form for swing dancing!!!  For years and years I've taught swing dance as a super fun hobby.  And all those things you all listed ring very true for dance as well.  Eyes up, relaxed shoulders, strong core but without clenching everything, your arms have intention just as the rest of you, but everything moves as a whole...so as your body moves, so do your legs move, that is why your arms move (in other words, don't be the running equivalent of an Irish dancer with arms stuck doing nothing.)

One tip that I've loved to use is "if you were holding a piece of paper...would it crumple?  If you hold your hand loose enough so that you could just barely hold that piece of paper, then you are ok.  But if that paper is gonna get a big ol' crumply finger print in it or get all balled up...it's time to loosen it up.  

Oh and I do piston arms up hills because Billy told me to and I find it funny yet effective (usually while I'm internally swearing at the hill.)

PS:  Everyone go take dance lessons!  I have no idea if it will help with running, but it's aerobic and it's fun!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I have terrible upper body form.

The 2 worst things: The opposite of T-rex arms (chimpanzee arms?) When I get tired I run with my hands and arms hanging completely down.

Breathing. I find my self panting, taking shallow breathes, even when I'm not exerting myself. I'm going to try the eyesight thing. Does it break the 'nothing new on race day' if I try it in my half marathon this weekend?

The one problem I don't have is crossing my arms in front of my body; probably because it's impossible to do with them hanging at your side.


----------



## roxymama

I have to credit @MommaoffherRocker for leaving this on my journal because I seriously can't stop laughing about it.  Why is this so funny and so true?


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

roxymama said:


> I have to credit @MommaoffherRocker for leaving this on my journal because I seriously can't stop laughing about it.  Why is this so funny and so true?


I can't help but think of that movie whenever someone says they don't know what to do with their hands  Shake -n- Bake baby


----------



## ZellyB

My upper body form is not great, but I'm working on improving.  My arms and hands are not usually a problem (unlike Ricky Bobby) but I definitely think my weak core causes me problems as I tire.  I tend to begin to hunch as I fatigue.  Now, this year I've been doing more core strength training and yoga and I'm starting to tell a real difference for me in holding my posture and frame better as I run.  I'm also bad about my gaze as I fatigue and I start to look down too much when I get tired, so I'm also trying to make a conscious effort to do less of that.  It's less of a problem for me actually during races because there's more to look at, but training runs at 5 in the morning...not so much.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

ATTQOTD: I do not have good upper body running form at all. I get T-rex arms when I get tired and I have a habit of looking down. Back in my waterskiing days my dad use to tell me "you go where you are looking" aka looking at the water = faceplants! I try to think about that saying while running and do well in the beginning but as I get tired I lose it, and I also look down when I walk normally too which doesn't help... but it is a habit I am actively trying to change so that is something I guess!


----------



## opusone

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Breathing. I find my self panting, taking shallow breathes, even when I'm not exerting myself. I'm going to try the eyesight thing. Does it break the 'nothing new on race day' if I try it in my half marathon this weekend?



I'm not sure if your question was rhetorical, but I think anything that may change your body position would violate the "nothing new on race day;" however, if this isn't a goal race for you, I don't think it would be too bad to try.  If it is a goal race where you are trying to PR, I would keep everything the same.


----------



## roxymama

Is it fair that when I'm on the sidewalks I look down way more (because of the uneven terrain) and on the road I'm better about eyes forward?  What do you all do as far as looking towards the ground when it's not totally flat.  I guess trail runners could help on this question.  How far ahead do you look so that you aren't staring down at the ground all the time for fear of sidewalk cracks/holes/branches?


----------



## ZellyB

I know I've posted this somewhere before on the boards - but don't know if it was here, so pardon me if it's a repeat.

https://www.ted.com/talks/amy_cuddy_your_body_language_shapes_who_you_are

_Body language affects how others see us, but it may also change how we see ourselves. Social psychologist Amy Cuddy shows how "power posing" — standing in a posture of confidence, even when we don't feel confident — can affect testosterone and cortisol levels in the brain, and might even have an impact on our chances for success._​
A Ted talk by Amy Cuddy about how body language may actually affect your body chemistry.  She talks about "power posing" and it's something I've sometimes tried to think about when running and feeling myself starting to sag.  I call it "running large" and I actually do think it helps.  The video is about 20 minutes if you find yourself with time on your hands and want to watch.


----------



## opusone

roxymama said:


> Is it fair that when I'm on the sidewalks I look down way more (because of the uneven terrain) and on the road I'm better about eyes forward? What do you all do as far as looking towards the ground when it's not totally flat. I guess trail runners could help on this question. How far ahead do you look so that you aren't staring down at the ground all the time for fear of sidewalk cracks/holes/branches?



Looking down (and forward) isn't necessarily bad.  In fact, your upper body should be slightly hinged forward from your lower body when you run, but if you look down to an extreme level and your upper body follows your eyes, then you can start getting poor form.  I look forward about 20 feet when I run to look for potholes/uneven spots/etc.  If I notice something I need to avoid, I might even follow it closer than 20 feet until I know I will get around/over it.  However, I do try to look with my eyes only and keep my upper body in the same position regardless of where I am looking.


----------



## PrincessV

roxymama said:


> Is it fair that when I'm on the sidewalks I look down way more (because of the uneven terrain) and on the road I'm better about eyes forward?  What do you all do as far as looking towards the ground when it's not totally flat.  I guess trail runners could help on this question.  How far ahead do you look so that you aren't staring down at the ground all the time for fear of sidewalk cracks/holes/branches?


I've gotten pretty good at keeping my head level while only moving my eyes down to see the ground as needed. I've never thought a lot about it, but I'd guess I'm scanning maybe 5-10' ahead most of the time. My distance vision is really good, though, while my near-vision sucks eggs; my eyes get really tired in crowded races where my eyes spend so much time trying to focus on nearby people instead of a far-off horizon.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running form for our upper body today. Do you feel like your upper body form could use some work? If you have had issues, how do you work on them and have you been able to change it? Any tips you would suggest for good form?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My upper body form is not great... at all. My arms swing across my chest, making me waste energy and just not be as efficient as I could be. I try working on this when I am on a TM since I can see my reflection. It's a habit thats hard to break. Recently I watched a video that I cant seem to find the link to again. In the video they had a 36" rubber band and tied two thumb holes on each end. Then they wrapped the rubber band around their back and chest somehow. (Not having the video is making this complex). So the two thumb holes are on either side of the torso and you put your thumbs in the hole and start to run. The rubber band helps keep you hands near you and wont allow your arms swinging to far outward or in towards your chest. I am going to give it try when I can find the very large rubber band. It was posted from a company called Trueform Fitness.





GollyGadget said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm constantly evaluating my posture when running, otherwise I tend to slouch.
> 
> The one tip for new runners I like to give is to avoid "T Rex" arms. As people tire, they tend to bring their arms in, but this actually uses more energy and can cause tightness in your shoulders, neck, etc.



This is me.  I keep my arms close to my body and I find they don't move much and I get all tight in the arms and shoulders.  As I become aware I try to drop my arms and loosen up but this is what tends to happen when I am struggling with a run.  For example, I noticed it last night.  As I am starting to increase my miles the later in the run the tighter things get.  I was dropping my arms last night to loosen up but it didn't help.  As I get back into better shape I get more relaxed.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I think my arms and posture are decent, but my breathing is a totally different story. I have researched and tried so many different methods and I just can't seem to find what works. I am going to try the sight thing and see what happens, just afraid I'll fall in a hole or something since I won't be looking down. I really should go to a proper running form class since I have only been running about two years and never did track in high school (or school didn't have track, weird). Running the bases for softball and suicides for basketball doesn't really help with form...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

opusone said:


> I'm not sure if your question was rhetorical...



It was half way between rhetorical and serious. I plan for this to be my POT race, so the race is serious, so yes, I agree with you: 'nothing new on race day', even a minor change.


----------



## Miranda

My XC coach always used to tell us to look down on hills.  Not like at our feet, but at a spot like 10-15 feet in front of us, so we wouldn't psych ourselves out by looking at the top of the hill the entire way.


----------



## Wendy98

By now, my upper body form is very efficient.  When doing hard runs or races, I mentally tell myself to relax specific body parts frequently.  When I am running with my kids, I'm sure they hate that I am always trying to correct their form.  Going up hills, I tell them to "hold potato chips in each hand".  If you are relaxed your chips will be whole when you reach the top and you may eat them.  If you are not relaxed, you crush your chips.  Someone taught this to me 20+ years ago and I still use it.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I know I have some sort of form issue.  My shoulders/neck tend to get tight the last 2-3 miles of my long runs.  Not sure what I do to cause that.  I know while I run to try and shake my arms out one to two times each mile.  I have to keep telling myself to look more forward while running, and not looking down in front of me....but at times, looking down has saved me from kicking branches/tripping in a pot-hole, etc! 

I have also used the holding a bag of chips trick to try to not be too tense in my hands.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I think my upper body form is decent but I still do mental self checks of how I feel from time to time. I used to run with an app (Chi Running) that every few minutes gave a variety of form checks and tips.  It helped me notice where I was keeping tension.  My arms stay at about 90 degrees and relatively close, and my posture has gotten much better over time.  My PT gave me some running drills that include emphasis on arms.  I do tend to start to lose my form over time though.  I'm good through about 8 miles, then depending on how the run is going, I may start first to slouch, then to hunch a bit, and then look down.  Thats when I know I am running out of steam.  

Every now and then (today as luck would have it) I get a little sore in my shoulders, right in front, as I run.  Nothing so uncomfortable that I change what I am doing, but enough that I notice.  I have never figured a commonality amongst when it happens. Anyone with any ideas as to why?   Oddly today when it happened I also had by far my fastest and strongest feeling run in a long time, so I am not sure how it all goes together.


----------



## Jules76126

I am definitely a t-rex runner. My arms tend to be tight near my body. For some reason I have a really hard time loosing up and tend to be tight/sore by the end of the run. I am now trying to work on that. I am thinking about my form as I run, especially towards the end when I become tired. I find I have a harder time while on the treadmill; probably because I am focusing on not falling off, hitting the bar, etc.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-I am an expert at running with not-so-great form so I won't chime in with any "how to" tips.   But I can confirm @DopeyBadger 's advice is helpful and I use it frequently to get back in some semblance of good form.  

The other suggestion that has worked for me is to not carry my phone in my hand anymore.   I now use an armband or belt.   Not having my hand wrapped tightly around my phone for a run has made a big difference in keeping me relaxed and loose instead of tense and tight.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: This is a great QOTD as I learned something! Somewhere I got it in my head that I should *not *be pumping my arms when I run so I am constantly fighting it! This will help my running so much, learning this! So pump arms but keep them forward, not crossing in front of me at all. Got it, lol! And I also mentally follow @DopeyBadger 's advice about upper body posture. I do the hand clasp / arms over head exercise at least once in each run to make sure I am not hunching.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Been working on my form a lot the last few weeks, but my issues were mostly with leaning from the ankles (or NOT doing so, I should say). My arms are good but when I get tired my head tends to jut forward, which makes my shoulders sore. I really have to tell myself to lift my head up and keeping my gaze up helps. Problem is, I'm usually running in neighborhoods on sidewalks, so I do have to keep an eye out for uneven sections.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running form for our upper body today. Do you feel like your upper body form could use some work? If you have had issues, how do you work on them and have you been able to change it? Any tips you would suggest for good form?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My upper body form is not great... at all. My arms swing across my chest, making me waste energy and just not be as efficient as I could be. I try working on this when I am on a TM since I can see my reflection. It's a habit thats hard to break. Recently I watched a video that I cant seem to find the link to again. In the video they had a 36" rubber band and tied two thumb holes on each end. Then they wrapped the rubber band around their back and chest somehow. (Not having the video is making this complex). So the two thumb holes are on either side of the torso and you put your thumbs in the hole and start to run. The rubber band helps keep you hands near you and wont allow your arms swinging to far outward or in towards your chest. I am going to give it try when I can find the very large rubber band. It was posted from a company called Trueform Fitness.



I honestly have no idea if I have good form, but what I do is keep my arms low and loose and my hands open.  I have a tendency to clench my fists and raise my arms when I run.  When I first started, I had no clue what I was doing.  I was just running.  I have a bad shoulder that used to get really sore when I ran, and I finally figured out that keeping everything tight up top was making it angry.  Even to this day, I still have to be conscious of it sometimes.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I'm probably going to get a lot of flak for this answer, but ... I don't pay attention to my form. So far, I don't think I've injured myself too badly. And when I do injure myself ... most of my minor injuries are caused by things outside of running (in fact, I can usually identify the cause).
If something starts hurting and I can't figure out what in my non-running life may have caused it, then I'd probably try to concentrate more on my running form to see if that's the solution. But until then ... I'm just going to keep being happily oblivious to my possible form issues.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running form for our upper body today. Do you feel like your upper body form could use some work? If you have had issues, how do you work on them and have you been able to change it? Any tips you would suggest for good form?


I have an okay handle on this. My arms don't cross in front of my body when I run. I read an article where you should imagine carrying a serving spoon in each hand and make sure they don't hit each other. I will say, I have a weird thing that occurs with my hands on long runs though. I keep my arms at like 85 degrees and close to my body but when I don't think about it my left hand rotates and my thumb sticks up a bit so people passing me running always give me a thumbs up because they think I'm giving them one.


----------



## Anisum

Sorry to double post but if anyone is looking for a new Garmin the Forerunner 920XT is on $220 on Amazon!


----------



## opusone

Anisum said:


> Sorry to double post but if anyone is looking for a new Garmin the Forerunner 920XT is on $220 on Amazon!



That's a great price!

Just so everyone is aware, the reason for the 920XT sale is due its successor, the Forerunner 935, being announced and available this month.


----------



## LSUlakes

*Fun Friday QOTD: *How did you choose and what is the meaning of your handle for the DISboards? And what is the story for your avatar picture? (If you have good or better stories for past pics, share those too!)

ATTQOTD: My handle for this forum is based on an area that I run on "most" weekends that is near LSU's campus. It a series of lakes that many locals run that had access to water and restrooms and various mileage can be added to the lake loops or you can just run the same 4 mile lap if you choose. The picture is one of me and DD when walking through a barn looking at some horses. I was not aware that DW was taking the picture, we were just taking a stroll talking about the horses, but I thought the picture was really nice. She's getting so big now.

Edit to add todays QOTD is a suggestion from a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *How did you choose and what is the meaning of your handle for the DISboards? And what is the story for your avatar picture? (If you have good or better stories for past pics, share those too!)


Well my handle is my name, so nothing special. My avatar currently is me with Dopey after the Marathon.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *How did you choose and what is the meaning of your handle for the DISboards? And what is the story for your avatar picture? (If you have good or better stories for past pics, share those too!)


My handle is because people like to tell me I'm insane for having 5 kids, especially random strangers on the street. 

My avatar is me at mile 26 of the 2017 marathon. I was so proud of myself for making it to that point that I had to stop for a picture.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *How did you choose and what is the meaning of your handle for the DISboards? And what is the story for your avatar picture? (If you have good or better stories for past pics, share those too!)


"PrincessV" is actually an ironic joke: I am soooo not princess-y lol! It came about in real life after I received a tiara as a joke-gift and then started wearing it on days I had to enter payroll at work; it was my Do Not Disturb signal. A coworker started calling me "Princess V" (my real name begins with V) in jest and I decided to use it as my DIS handle when I re-registered under the new board platform. (No memory of what I used on the old one.) 

Avatar pic was chosen because 1. I grew up on the Brady Bunch and it's still one of my favorite shows, and 2. when things go south, I joke that my life has been cursed by the evil tiki from the Hawaii special.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *How did you choose and what is the meaning of your handle for the DISboards? And what is the story for your avatar picture? (If you have good or better stories for past pics, share those too!)



ATTQOTD:  boring, it's my name.  As much as I would love to claim the 98 as my birth year, it is the year I got married.

Pic is from Chicago Marathon.  I bought it from Flash Frame.  It is a very affordable option to Marathon Foto and showing up at more races.  I was feeling especially badass in that pic.  Probably time for a change.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-my handle is a combination of my "slow + jog" running style when I joined= thus slogger.   Unfortunately it has been eerily accurate in describing how I feel after a long run.

My picture is an EXACT photo of me running through the magical world of Disney each day.  It's so hard to get a great photo when running and I really liked the way this one turned out


----------



## FFigawi

opusone said:


> That's a great price!
> 
> Just so everyone is aware, the reason for the 920XT sale is due its successor, the Forerunner 935, being announced and available this month.



More details here: https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/03/garmin-forerunner-935-depth-review.html

Personally, I like the 920's square face and longer battery life.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTFFQOTD:  Pretty boring First initial, middle initial, last name.   Finish line of the Disney marathon 2016.  My best finish line picture EVAR!!!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

My name is the thing I like to do a lot: daydream and plan disney vacations in my head.  It's one of my favorite running activities for sure!  
My picture is from my first Disney solo day a couple of years ago.  This was the first time that my friends and family realized just how much I love Disney!


----------



## rteetz

Wendy98 said:


> I would love to claim the 98 as my birth year, it is the year I got married.


It is the year I was born


----------



## Ariel484

@MommaoffherRocker people are ridiculous. Really, is it necessary for them to weigh in on your family?  

Anyway...Ariel was my favorite princess as a kiddo and is still one of my favorites. The 484 is part of my birthday. Avatar is my girl Minnie because she's one of my favorite Disney characters.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *How did you choose and what is the meaning of your handle for the DISboards? And what is the story for your avatar picture? (If you have good or better stories for past pics, share those too!)



Handle: Opus One is a wine I really like, but has gotten too expensive, so I never get to drink it anymore
Avatar: I like space exploration; I like Star Wars; so, it's a combination picture of the recent Pluto flyby with a Death Star overlay


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I started my professional career in R&D developing processes for making medical super glues, cyanoacrylates, or "ca"s. As a result I used camaker for my early email and account IDs and once you've got something you just stick with it. So you can think of me when you go and get glued up instead of stitched up!  Never mind that I moved along to vaccines a long time ago. 

The avatar picture is our English Bulldog, Owen. He doesn't run, though, and barely walks. To the point that if we've tried to walk more than a mile with him I've ended up having to carry his 60#s home!


----------



## FFigawi

Not at all related to running, but seriously, *** drove someone to choke a young girl? There's so,etching in the water around here.....

http://www.local10.com/news/disney-guest-chokes-girl-who-was-blocking-view-of-fireworks-deputies-say


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *How did you choose and what is the meaning of your handle for the DISboards? And what is the story for your avatar picture? (If you have good or better stories for past pics, share those too!)



Handle is boring - it's my name (Sarah) with "Disney" at the end because this is a Disney forum. I'm super boring sometimes.

The avatar is something I did back when I was experimenting with patterns and shapes. I used to do a lot of stuff like that - experiment with shapes and colors and patterns.
Here's another Mickey thing I did back in the day:
 
That one was fun because I got to use different methods of shading and creating dimension (although I didn't do that great of a job with the gradients). I don't really do this kind of stuff anymore, so it's fun to look back and see some of the things I did.



FFigawi said:


> Not at all related to running, but seriously, *** drove someone to choke a young girl? There's so,etching in the water around here.....
> 
> http://www.local10.com/news/disney-guest-chokes-girl-who-was-blocking-view-of-fireworks-deputies-say



I got so upset when I saw this. What is wrong with people???


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Name is an amalgamation of FC Barcelona (I'm a longtime fan), my favorite number, and the conceit that I am a runner.

Avatar is from Dopey 2015 (I think?), anyway from one of the four Dopeys. I thought it was a pretty decent picture (although I'm slightly miffed Elastigirl went on break one person before me). I will probably update it at some point.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  My name is fairly obvious, I am a fan of DVC and we've owned as a family since 1994.  I wasn't a full member until maybe 2009 or 2010, but I've always been a fan.   

My picture is from the Princess Half Marathon in 2016.  I like it because it reminds me that I am tougher than I give myself credit for sometimes.  It was my worst half time wise, but in a sense I see it as my most successful.  I ended up with a bad combo of my ITB issues flaring up and major GI issues.  I decided during a restroom stop in MK that I was going to just finish, not worry in the least about time and take every picture that interested me.  I had luckily started in D and had run okay for the first 4 miles, so I had a nice cushion.  I figured I could walk about a 20 min mile and finish ahead of the sweepers.  I just took it all in and had fun. I did end up running again and doing intervals at times.  It was a good lesson in perseverance.  I was disappointed immediately after the finish, but now looking back, what I am proud of is that I never considered quitting, I knew I was going to get it done no matter what.


----------



## The Expert

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *How did you choose and what is the meaning of your handle for the DISboards? And what is the story for your avatar picture? (If you have good or better stories for past pics, share those too!)



I used to have a different handle and started participating over on the theme park boards in like year two of the DIS existence. I was very active for probably a decade, with thousands of posts. I started the whole trend of live streaming video from the room and the parks back when we had to carry our own wireless router and webcam for the room, and a backpack full of gear into the parks to tether to our phones to do so. Then some drama went down and there was a mass banning of a bunch of people and somehow I got sucked up into that. I'm still not sure how or why and am pretty sure I was mistaken for someone else. So, I took a break for about a year, then set up this new username just to lurk. I had just planned a huge extended family trip for my husband's boss, and he kept calling me The Expert, and it was available, so I nabbed it. I figured it might sound a little presumptuous, but that I probably wouldn't ever post much anyway. And here we are. 

Tink's my favorite classic Disney character, but there's a larger reason for this specific image. I used to have a tradition of getting this exact image as a temporary tattoo on my ankle at Studios or AK on every trip. The AK booth disappeared a few years ago, so we always made a special trip to Studios on the first day of our trip just to get the tattoo. Then the booth by Muppets disappeared last year, but there was still one by RnR. Now that one's gone. So this last trip was the first time I haven't been able to get my Tink temporary tattoo.  I would get it on my ankle and could actually keep it alive for about 10 days. If it was a long trip, sometimes I'd go get it redone just before going home so that I had a nice souvenir for a few days after. Sigh. (And no, don't suggest I get it for real. I'm terrified of needles and there's NO WAY I could do it!)


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Not at all related to running, but seriously, *** drove someone to choke a young girl? There's so,etching in the water around here.....
> 
> http://www.local10.com/news/disney-guest-chokes-girl-who-was-blocking-view-of-fireworks-deputies-say


Yeah people are strange...


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: My DISboards handle is a reference to my school and when I graduated college (University of KY Wildcats in 2003).  My avatar picture is Figment because when I went to Disney World the first time as a kid, I loved Figment and my "imagination" has led me into the engineering field.  A stuffed Figment was my choice as my one souvenir above all other options when I went to the park.  Also, as I have said previously, I tend to focus on background items and I think Figment is often dwarfed in popularity over most other Disney characters.  I was lucky enough to find a picture of Figment running, so that really rounds me out.


----------



## DVCFan1994

FFigawi said:


> Not at all related to running, but seriously, *** drove someone to choke a young girl? There's so,etching in the water around here.....
> 
> http://www.local10.com/news/disney-guest-chokes-girl-who-was-blocking-view-of-fireworks-deputies-say



I saw this yesterday and was dumbfounded.  I have seen some bad behavior at Disney in the past, but this is horrible.


----------



## roxymama

I had another name all the way back to about 2001 or 2002ish when I was planning a trip back in college.  And then I couldn't remember it.  
So roxymama = roxy is my nickname (it stems from being a dancer in Chicago in my youth...like the broadway musical character Roxy Hart.)  I answer to roxy almost as much as my real name. And mama because I'm a mama now.  (I guess is sounds like foxymama, but that was not intentional)

Avatar = that's me in the Dumbo next to my teeny tiny daughter on her second birthday and you can barely see her.  We were just howling laughing at each other the whole ride and my hubby took the pic.  It just makes me so happy, I haven't wanted to change it.  She's way bigger now!


----------



## Slogger

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:
> The avatar picture is our English Bulldog, Owen. He doesn't run, though, and barely walks. To the point that if we've tried to walk more than a mile with him I've ended up having to carry his 60#s home!



We have a similar situation with our 13 year old Corgi, Sabrina.   She wants to come on the walks with her younger retriever siblings but those short little legs and advanced age usually means that I am carrying her more than she will walk these days.    Owen is a great name!!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Disboard handle is my first initial and last name with the year I was born (actually born 8-8-88 so I used the number 8 in everything). This question inspired me to change my avatar from the basic Cinderella picture to my favorite picture from the finish line of Princess this year.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: Not terribly surprising on mine.  Dopey because I only had run/have run the Dopey Challenge in runDisney races.  Badger because I am a University of Wisconsin-Madison graduate in 2008 and still work there (Bucky Badger is the mascot of UW Madison).  The picture is of me and my daughter (Gigi) at the finish line of this past year's Lakefront Marathon.  I like it because G seems to be doing a "Ta-daa" moment.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

My name is my first name Abby with a play on my last name and the year I graduated from college. Its been my email address since 2003 and I use it because that is about as creative as I get and I will always remember it! My pic is a picture of me from 2016 Princess Half just about to finish up the GSC. I somewhat struggled the last few miles of the race with my IT band but pushed on through. I am always one to throw some thumbs up at the photographers when I see them, but this double thumbs up felt extra good because I was almost done and proud of myself for giving it my all.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: When I started running (again) in Feb 2016, I wanted to create an instagram journal of my runs and also follow other runners, but not bore/annoy my regular friends. I knew I wanted to train for the princess half, so based my name off my favorite Disney character. Liked it so much, I transferred it to Dis when I joined shortly after.
Avatar: Had to match my name! I took a picture with my namesake with my medal and should change it to that.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD:

Mine is one of my favorite disney characters (Tigger), and the numbers are my birthday (5/3) and my favorite number, 6.

My avatar is me as Marie during the 2016 GSC.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  My username is my childhood nickname (Zelly -short for Gisele) and the initial of my last name.

My avatar pic has changed from time to time.  I picked this one in the lead up to my first Goofy attempt.  Maybe time to switch it up.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  My username is my childhood nickname (Zelly -short for Gisele) and the initial of my last name.
> 
> My avatar pick has changed from time to time.  I picked this one in the lead up to my first Goofy attempt.  Maybe time to switch it up.


Maybe time for a Dopey lead up?


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> Maybe time for a Dopey lead up?



I decided to go with Tink for now since that's my next runDisney race.  Hopefully not how I will look while running the race and also what I plan to have on my custom shirt for the race.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I decided to go with Tink for now since that's my next runDisney race.  Hopefully not how I will look while running the race and also what I plan to have on my custom shirt for the race.


That was a quick change! Now I'll have to get used to it. I'm so used to you being goofy.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: sourire is the infinitive form of the French verb meaning "to smile," which I like to do a lot. It was always my favorite verb to conjugate from French class (nerdy, I know). An official definition from the dictionary online: "The infinitive form of the verb sourire is also used as a noun. Sourire can mean 'to smile' as well as 'a smile,' as in this proverb: Un sourire ne coûte rien (A smile doesn't cost a thing)." 

The avatar is from the 2016 WDW Half Marathon.  I think we were about halfway-ish (it was the Peter Pan photo stop), and I forced my mom into stopping for a few seconds to snap a pic.  She didn't want to stop, and I told her we could really spare the 3 seconds necessary for this shot. I think I was laughing at her, b/c she was arguing with me about how we needed to keep moving... 

@camaker I use skin glue (and vaccines) all the time in my work with kids.  From the boots on the ground, a sincere thank you for your work!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *How did you choose and what is the meaning of your handle for the DISboards? And what is the story for your avatar picture? (If you have good or better stories for past pics, share those too!)



My handle is from the poem Jabberwocky in Through the Looking Glass:
’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves 
      Did gyre and gimble in the wabe: 
All mimsy were the borogoves, 
      And the mome raths outgrabe. 

My avatar is from a record album (!) cover of Alice in Wonderland that I listened to a lot as a kid. I did have an avatar with a photo of me and my Dopey medals from last year for a while, but went back to Alice.

I used to post on DIS a lot more (hopefully some of you remember me), and am hoping to do so again! Life just has gotten in the way. Happy Friday!


----------



## roxymama

ZellyB said:


> I decided to go with Tink for now since that's my next runDisney race.  Hopefully not how I will look while running the race and also what I plan to have on my custom shirt for the race.



If I see you at the race I will clap for your shirt, because I do believe in fairies!


----------



## LSUlakes

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  I started my professional career in R&D developing processes for making medical super glues, cyanoacrylates, or "ca"s. As a result I used camaker for my early email and account IDs and once you've got something you just stick with it. So you can think of me when you go and get glued up instead of stitched up!  Never mind that I moved along to vaccines a long time ago.
> 
> The avatar picture is our English Bulldog, Owen. He doesn't run, though, and barely walks. To the point that if we've tried to walk more than a mile with him I've ended up having to carry his 60#s home!



A few years ago I decided I wanted to eat raw oysters, and then use some to stuff a goose. So off I went to pick up a sack of oysters. About halfway through I had enough for the stuffing, got it ready and put it in the oven. Went back outside to continue shucking and grabbed my first beer of the day. Took 1 sip grabbed a oyster and then proceeded to have half the oyster knife in web of my hand between my thumb and index finger. Could not get it to stop bleeding and since it had oyster nastiness probably inside the hole we went to a urgent care. Got super glued that afternoon. Goose roast came out badly and couldnt really shuck any more oysters. Kinda ruined out Saturday night. lol



kywyldcat03 said:


> ATTQOTD: My DISboards handle is a reference to my school and when I graduated college (University of KY Wildcats in 2003).  My avatar picture is Figment because when I went to Disney World the first time as a kid, I loved Figment and my "imagination" has led me into the engineering field.  A stuffed Figment was my choice as my one souvenir above all other options when I went to the park.  Also, as I have said previously, I tend to focus on background items and I think Figment is often dwarfed in popularity over most other Disney characters.  I was lucky enough to find a picture of Figment running, so that really rounds me out.



Hello my fellow SEC comrade. You school fits into the 3 crazies of the SEC. By that I mean the Kentucky fan base is very passionate about basketball, Bama has football covered and LSU takes claim to baseball. Each fan base loses its mind when things dont work out for them in their respective sport. Things are not going well for baseball and this weekend is a must 2/3 to calm people down. Unfortunately Arkansas has a solid team this year so the melt is probably going to happen.


----------



## cburnett11

FFigawi said:


> Not at all related to running, but seriously, *** drove someone to choke a young girl? There's so,etching in the water around here.....
> 
> http://www.local10.com/news/disney-guest-chokes-girl-who-was-blocking-view-of-fireworks-deputies-say



Does anyone else find the choker's last name ironic?


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: My username is my first initial, last name, and then a number that means nothing.  My picture is me showing off my first marathon medal at the beginning of Space Mountain.


----------



## SunDial

Slogger said:


> Well our weekend has gotten off to a rotten start.    Was in the middle of a mid-range run this afternoon at the same time my wife and daughter took our 5 year old cat to the vet for a routine checkup.   The vet wanted to keep her for bloodwork but my wife called me a little while later to let me know the vet called to say our cat was gravely ill.   We barely got to the vet before she passed.   It all happened so quickly.  She was a great little cat that decided to adopt us many years ago.   Kids are devastated.  Hope everyone else's weekend goes better.



Sorry to hear about your cat.   I am a cat person.


----------



## Ariel484

cburnett11 said:


> Does anyone else find the choker's last name ironic?


Incredibly.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: SheHulk was my favorite Avenger in the 80's, when I was a kid. I was not what you would call a tiny girl, I was really strong for my age and in the 80s it felt like there was only one way you could be a girl: skinny and pretty. In 4th grade we had a phys ed cycle of wrestling and after I beat every girl in my class the phys ed teacher had me wrestle the boys, and I beat all of them. Not surprisingly winning didn't make me as popular as I expected. SheHulk was like my spirit animal: She was tall and strong and also beautiful but not conventionally (if only because she was green and didn't look like she was starving). And she was also smart and sassy and a career woman (a lawyer!) and I just loved her. I'm still kind of bummed she is not in the Avengers movies, and now that there is a green woman in the Guardians of the Galaxy movies I'm sure Disney would think it's too confusing to introduce her in the future. My avatar pic is one of the only comic book covers you can find online and actually it's a little disappointing because this was clearly drawn once they started making her body more like every other comic book female except green.
I wore this image on a t shirt for my first Disney marathon and more often than anything else people from the crowd shouted out, "Go Mrs. Hulk!" Which I guess makes my husband the Hulk though he is way more Bruce Banner.


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> Hello my fellow SEC comrade. You school fits into the 3 crazies of the SEC. By that I mean the Kentucky fan base is very passionate about basketball, Bama has football covered and LSU takes claim to baseball. Each fan base loses its mind when things dont work out for them in their respective sport. Things are not going well for baseball and this weekend is a must 2/3 to calm people down. Unfortunately Arkansas has a solid team this year so the melt is probably going to happen.



WOOOOOOO   PIG  SOOIIIIEEEE!!!!!

Huge series this weekend.  The Hogs have been surprising good so far, compared to what happened last season.  I am surprised the SEC Network is not showing at least one game this weekend.


----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> WOOOOOOO   PIG  SOOIIIIEEEE!!!!!
> 
> Huge series this weekend.  The Hogs have been surprising good so far, compared to what happened last season.  I am surprised the SEC Network is not showing at least one game this weekend.



I havent looked yet, but assuming they are as usual available ESPN3 or internet streaming service, whatever its called? I think the games they are going to air are decided well before the season starts and current ranking doesnt influence that. Or so I think. LSU cant get a hit with runners in scoring position to save a life. The pitching match up tonight should be great entertainment and 1 or 2 runs should be enough to win the game. If our pitching suffers early we wont have a chance. The Hogs are doing really well so far this season, but GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: My username is from back when I was a dispatcher for the California Highway Patrol. Dis - short for dispatcher, 5150 means "mental case" in the California Penal codes. I started my original AOL account with that user name and have used it for almost everything ever since. Now I think it means I am crazy for Disney. 

My picture is just me and a green army man on my very first trip to WDW in 2015. We just got off of Toy Story Midway Mania for the very first time and he was walking around. I think it is a great picture of me and reminds me of what a great time DD27 and I had on that trip! (I don't change it because I am afraid no one will remember who I am with a new pic, lol!)


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other than medals, are there items from running that means something to you? Maybe that you even display?
> .



Catching up again.

I have say I love wearing the tech shirts.  They all bring back the special memories that went with each event.  Especially the events with my son and daughter


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD:* I love Mickey.  Even my nursery back in the day was Mickey!  (Remember my grandfather worked for WDW.)  Once when I was young, my mom pretended to be Mickey to get me out of the bath tub.  I was absolutely devastated when I got out and Mickey was no where to be found.  My mother never did _that_ again and I still use that story to my advantage.   The "Momma" part comes from the fact that that is the hat I am wearing right now.

As for my avatar, it's from after the 2016 marathon.  Sometime during the race I decided it was a photo I wanted.  I didn't realize we would color-coordinate so well.


----------



## Waiting2goback

FFigawi said:


> Not at all related to running, but seriously, *** drove someone to choke a young girl? There's so,etching in the water around here.....
> 
> http://www.local10.com/news/disney-guest-chokes-girl-who-was-blocking-view-of-fireworks-deputies-say



I had someone threaten me once at Disney.  I was with my family and we got a spot early for the parade.  It was when we only had one child and she was 2 1/2 at the time.  I got up to throw something away before the parade started and went to get back in my spot and this guy wouldn't let me back.  I tried to go around him and he wouldn't let me.  He started yelling at me and told me if I tried he was going to hit me.  I am not the smallest guy so I wasn't worried but I also didn't want to break out in a brawl on Main Street and scare all the kids.  Not to mention risk being banned.  I was literally thinking to myself, "You're at Disney World, why you so angry?"  Another family saw it all and said, "We have a spot over here come sit here, as long as you don't block our view."  So I watched the parade with someone else's family.  I'll never forget it.  Some people are just miserable!

QOTD:  My name is obvious, I am always waiting to go back.  And I love my Mickey Running pic from my first run Disney race.  I took that at the expo for ToT.  The quote is good too.


----------



## Jules76126

My handle is my name shortened and a combination of birthday dates. It was my email address and AOL username from back in the day and I tend to use it for a lot of things as I never forget it. I love the cheshire cat so that explains the picture.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Baxter was the name of my first dog. He was named after Ron Burgundy's dog. I got him my first year of teaching right out of college. My roommate wasn't around much and he was great company for me. 24 is part of my birthday. My avatar is me high fiving Mickey while crossing the finish line of the 2017 marathon!


----------



## McNs

My handle is an eviation of my surname with an S added because we're the McN.......s. I started using this on TripAdvisor (with 12 at the end) but is abbreviated elsewhere.

The avatar is a photo that was on my phone when setting up the account. It's Bob's Doughnuts in the Farners Market in LA, one of our must visit places when we have vacationed there. Awesome donuts, rubbish coffee, and their apple fritter is the best piece of fried goodness I have ever had


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: It's my first name.   I feel like there used to be a rule a bazillion years ago (I joined the forum in 2001) that your username had to be a real name, but I could be confusing it with a different forum.  But this is the only place I can think of where my username is my real name, and I am on a lot of forums.  My avatar... well, I like Classic Pooh.


----------



## SheHulk

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: My username is from back when I was a dispatcher for the California Highway Patrol. Dis - short for dispatcher, 5150 means "mental case" in the California Penal codes. I started my original AOL account with that user name and have used it for almost everything ever since. Now I think it means I am crazy for Disney.
> 
> My picture is just me and a green army man on my very first trip to WDW in 2015. We just got off of Toy Story Midway Mania for the very first time and he was walking around. I think it is a great picture of me and reminds me of what a great time DD27 and I had on that trip! (I don't change it because I am afraid no one will remember who I am with a new pic, lol!)


This is a great QOTD! I always wonder about certain Dis'er's names and avatars (like Dis5150). @Mimsy Borogove Jabberwocky is one of my favorite poems from childhood, I memorized it as a kid not for an assignment but just because.


----------



## jmasgat

McNs said:


> My handle is an eviation of my surname with an S added because we're the McN.......s. I started using this on TripAdvisir (with 12 at the end) but is abbreviated elsewhere.
> 
> The avatar is a photo that was on my phone when setting up the account. It's Bob's Doughnuts in the Farners Market in LA, one of our must visit places when we have vacationed there. Awesome donuts, rubbish coffee, and their apple fritter is the best piece of fried goodness I have ever gad



Love Bob's! So old school.


My handle is also boring.  Initials of DH, me, DD, DS and part of our last name.  My avatar is from my vacation last year.  We have a friend who has a place in the French Pyrenees (TdF always goes through there).  We went hiking on one of his "only a local would know" routes.  Packed a lunch of cheese, sausage, bread baked in a neighbor's outdoor oven, chocolate.  It was heavenly.  I title this photo "If a tree falls in the mountains, will anyone hear her swear?"


----------



## JulieODC

Happy Friday all!

My name is Julie and when I joined the DIS we lived in DC 

My picture is more so because of the apple and not because of Snow White! I did part of my thesis research on apples!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

SheHulk said:


> This is a great QOTD! I always wonder about certain Dis'er's names and avatars (like Dis5150). @Mimsy Borogove Jabberwocky is one of my favorite poems from childhood, I memorized it as a kid not for an assignment but just because.


Me, too! And our parrot LOVES when I recite it to him, he mutters along with the cadence.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *How did you choose and what is the meaning of your handle for the DISboards? And what is the story for your avatar picture? (If you have good or better stories for past pics, share those too!)
> 
> ATTQOTD: My handle for this forum is based on an area that I run on "most" weekends that is near LSU's campus. It a series of lakes that many locals run that had access to water and restrooms and various mileage can be added to the lake loops or you can just run the same 4 mile lap if you choose. The picture is one of me and DD when walking through a barn looking at some horses. I was not aware that DW was taking the picture, we were just taking a stroll talking about the horses, but I thought the picture was really nice. She's getting so big now.
> 
> Edit to add todays QOTD is a suggestion from a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!



Mine is a childhood nickname and my favorite number.  It has been my username for everything for longer than I can remember.  I kind of want to change it, because now people think it's my name, but I guess it's too late now!  My avatar is my favorite Disney character from my favorite movie.  I am a Cinderella collector.  This is also my favorite scene.  I really like the part where her dress changes, but I couldn't find a good shot of it.



FFigawi said:


> Not at all related to running, but seriously, *** drove someone to choke a young girl? There's so,etching in the water around here.....
> 
> http://www.local10.com/news/disney-guest-chokes-girl-who-was-blocking-view-of-fireworks-deputies-say



Right?  Insane.  Some people must have really miserable lives to be that angry over something so petty.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *How did you choose and what is the meaning of your handle for the DISboards? And what is the story for your avatar picture? (If you have good or better stories for past pics, share those too!)



Graduated Providence College in 1980, hockey player [not at PC - a little above my grade] and they won their first NCAA D1 championship in 2015 so it was time to celebrate!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

*ATTQOTD*: These are great! These little insights are just terrific, and I've really enjoyed reading them...

I joined the DIS last year, shortly after signing up for Dopey knowing that the preparation for it was going to consume me, and that I would need help from some people with more experience than me. It seemed like on the other side of forever at the time. Now that I've done it, I think it still works... I will get precious few opportunities to actually run Dopey in the future due to work (there is meeting I help plan for every January), so I think for as long as I'm able, I'll forever be eyeing that weekend in the hopes that I can chase him again.

My first avatar was a graphic I made that was a take on the Hermes/Mercury ankle wing, but with the runDisney Mickey at the joint (because I thought it cool and stuff). For the current silliness... DW's favorite princess is Belle, so she was going to do two versions of her each Glass Slipper race. I knew I at least wanted to run in a tutu for the half, so we were brainstorming ideas for the 10k. I mentioned I could try Gaston, or maybe go for one of the princes, and working out which ones would work. Then she said, "Or you could go as Prince..." The rest is history. I am so proud of that costume, and the reactions I got from other runners, spectators, photographers, Rudy when I reached the chute... It was all priceless.

Full disclosure: This question was part a selfish chance to show off one more time.  (thanks @LSUlakes!)


----------



## McNs

Going to be doing the happy run this afternoon - we are now booked for our first ever WDW visit! We are transiting via LA, it seemed rude to be so close to the original, so decided to add on a couple of nights at DLR. Disney Double. Also got 4 nights NOLA in between.


----------



## Disney at Heart

ATTQOTD: I tried all kinds of variations of my name as a user name, but kept getting a message that each one was already used, so I just came up with Disney at Heart, complete with spaces and capital letters because I was a high school English teacher for so long. The avatar is a picture of DH and me almost at the end of Dopey. He actually raised both hands and put his left hand in my face and was about to ruin my picture, so you can see that I grabbed his arm and pulled it down. Don't you just hate it when you are smiling for a picture and the person a step in front of you blocks your face out?



MommaoffherRocker said:


> My handle is because people like to tell me I'm insane for having 5 kids, especially random strangers on the street.



I grew up in a family with 5  children and loved it. My sibs were my best friends, and we had enough to field a basketball team in the neighborhood! I raised only two children (both in their 30's now) and now I realize how awesome my mother was!



Mimsy Borogove said:


> My handle is from the poem Jabberwocky in Through the Looking Glass:
> ’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
> Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
> All mimsy were the borogoves,
> And the mome raths outgrabe.


Love this poem. It was always my example of how word choice sets tone in a literary work, even if they are "nonsense words."

Awesome question. I believe I am getting a little feel for each personality here!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I just registered for my very first marathon!!!   My best running friend and I just decided an hour ago to meet for the WDW marathon!  It will be her second marathon and my first, and I know it's a long ways away, but I'm so excited!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Wow, I missed a few weeks and was pages and pages and pages behind!  Work and life have been crazy and I have not been able to keep up.  Too much to read so just jumping back in.  Feel very lucky to have jumped back in today; love the QOTD!  Been really cool to learn about your DIS names and avatars!

ATTQOTD:  My reasoning for my name and avatar are not all that exciting.  Baloo is my favorite Disney character and has been since I was a kid.  I am a Californian living in Michigan (have been for the past 8 years) so Baloo in MI seemed to fit.  The avatar choice same reason.

Good luck to all those racing this weekend!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Disney at Heart said:


> I grew up in a family with 5 children and loved it. My sibs were my best friends, and we had enough to field a basketball team in the neighborhood! I raised only two children (both in their 30's now) and now I realize how awesome my mother was!


I love this, it is exactly what I want for my kids. At first I was offended by the comments but I have learned to just laugh them off.


----------



## rteetz

Interesting read on the running boom and now the running decline.

http://runningmagazine.ca/road-running-boom-seeing-end/


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *How did you choose and what is the meaning of your handle for the DISboards? And what is the story for your avatar picture? (If you have good or better stories for past pics, share those too!)



My handle is my Hash name, which makes it unique and easy to remember. The name comes from a combination of two things - one, my love of sailing and the Figawi race in Nantucket Sound; and two, my ability to lay a Hash trail which causes people to ask, much like those sailors in the Vineyard fog, "Where the Figawi?" My avatar is the IM Florida medal in the sand the day after the race. The one picture I do need to change is the one in my sig file. It's from the Houston marathon six years ago and really could use an update.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

rteetz said:


> Interesting read on the running boom and now the running decline.
> 
> http://runningmagazine.ca/road-running-boom-seeing-end/



I saw that. I'm not sure how 'total finishers' is defined, though. Is that the number of people who have completed at least one race, or a total of all the finishers at all races? (Does that question make sense?) I'm curious to know what the trends are within those numbers for race frequency.

Also, these are road races. Are people transitioning to other events? I looked around, but couldn't find anything on trends for trail, relay, OCR, or fun runs (like color runs).

This hasn't had a dramatic effect on BQ times, though. You can see (via wikipedia here) that the new cruelty leveled after 2013. The cutoff has jumped around but is still higher than 2014.


----------



## ZellyB

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> I just registered for my very first marathon!!!   My best running friend and I just decided an hour ago to meet for the WDW marathon!  It will be her second marathon and my first, and I know it's a long ways away, but I'm so excited!!



Yay for deciding to take the marathon plunge!!


----------



## rteetz

Chasing Dopey said:


> I saw that. I'm not sure how 'total finishers' is defined, though. Is that the number of people who have completed at least one race, or a total of all the finishers at all races? (Does that question make sense?) I'm curious to know what the trends are within those numbers for race frequency.
> 
> Also, these are road races. Are people transitioning to other events? I looked around, but couldn't find anything on trends for trail, relay, OCR, or fun runs (like color runs).
> 
> This hasn't had a dramatic effect on BQ times, though. You can see (via wikipedia here) that the new cruelty leveled after 2013. The cutoff has jumped around but is still higher than 2014.


I don't know the answer to your first question but maybe people are moving to other forms of fitness. Maybe during the running boom they said oh I'll run a half or a 10K and that's my goal. Then they do it and move onto something else.


----------



## opusone

Chasing Dopey said:


> I saw that. I'm not sure how 'total finishers' is defined, though. Is that the number of people who have completed at least one race, or a total of all the finishers at all races? (Does that question make sense?) I'm curious to know what the trends are within those numbers for race frequency.



Total finishers is the total finishers at all races, not the number of people who have completed at least one race.  Therefore, we don't know what the trend is for total runners.   For example, it is possible that the number of runners has stayed about the same, but on average the number of races each runner is doing has decreased.  We just don't know for sure.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

QOTD: When I first found the Disboard, I lurked for a long time. I suddenly wanted to post something, I didn't give my handle much thought. It was the first thing that came to mind. I actually kind of dislike it. Anyone know if you can change your handle?

My avatar is obviously a running shoe with a Mickey sticker. I always try to score some stickers at the pool to put on my shoes. Kind of the poor-man's version of Disney-themed running shoes.

Race update (I'll post some details when I'm back home): Run for the Nurses Half - 1:52:14 or 15 - Top 20 overall ( it was a SMALL race!) - 1st place AG - I crushed my stretch goal of 1:55! A modern day PR by about 3:40.


----------



## mrsgryphon

LSUlakes said:


> Having a late start today. First things first, Thanks everyone for the comments on baby boy. DW and I am beyond excited. DD however is still wants a sister...
> 
> Since it is so late in the day, we will just make a existing theme the *QOTD: *What is you March monthly totals / mileage?
> 
> ATTQOTD ~ 12



@LSUlakes - Congratulations on your upcoming baby boy!

*March totals*
Miles - 91.1
Average pace - 11:42
Total time - 17:46:36
Total climb - 3895 feet




LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with a race!
> 
> If you have any changes that need to be made or anyone have a race they would like to add to the weekend list let me know. Best of luck to everyone this weekend!



I'm racing tomorrow and have a couple other races to add also.

April 09 - mrsgryphon - Middletown Half Marathon (2:16:00/ N/A)
May 07 - mrsgryphon - Collinsville Classic 10k (58:00/ N/A)
May 21 - mrsgryphon - Mystic Half Marathon (2:15:00/ N/A)
June 4 - mrsgryphon - Iron Horse 10k (58:00/ N/A)

Results I haven't yet shared to update the race page - 

Feb 25 - Disney Princess 10k - 1:05:27 - GSC
Feb 26 - Disney Princess Half - 2:26:35 - GSC
March 18 - Shamrock 5 Miler - 47:06  PR by 42 seconds
April 1 - Greater Hartford Quarter Marathon - 1:01:12 PR by 1:13




Anisum said:


> I will say, I have a weird thing that occurs with my hands on long runs though. I keep my arms at like 85 degrees and close to my body but when I don't think about it my left hand rotates and my thumb sticks up a bit so people passing me running always give me a thumbs up because they think I'm giving them one.



I often find both of my thumbs up!  I think in my efforts to keep my hands loose I do okay, except my thumbs tend to pop up which means they aren't relaxed.  I first noticed this when looking at race photos and felt kind of silly, but I haven't noticed anyone returning my thumbs up at races.  Maybe I'm just too distracted?



LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD: *How did you choose and what is the meaning of your handle for the DISboards? And what is the story for your avatar picture?



When I first got e-mail I tried to get gryphon because I like the mythological creature, but it was taken.  There were character limits back then, so silvergryphon was out.  I had recently gotten married, so mrsgryphon it was.  I've used that for most online IDs since.  

The photo was from a half last June.  I had signed up for a challenge series of 3 halfs - April, May, October.  My first half was the previous October.  The April race went horribly for me - most winter training was inside on the treadmill and the race was crazy hills.  I went out too fast - had a great first 6 miles - and then died.  I walked so much of the second half, and was really disappointed in myself.  May half was better, but I still went out too fast and had to take multiple walk breaks in the second half.  Both of these times were worse than my first half which bothered me to no end.  I couldn't wait until October for redemption, so I signed up for the June half.  It poured the whole time.  I finished with a 5 second PR - overjoyed!  When I found that sign in the pile at the selfie booth it said it all to me.  I was going to persevere with my running, train well, and have a good half in October.  That July I got a custom @DopeyBadger plan, and that fall I ran a negative split half with a 5:43 PR.


----------



## maw

DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD:  My #1 thing I'm always working on for upper body running form is my eyesight.  Because your eyesight (or where you are looking) is directly connected to the amount of oxygen capacity your lungs have.  So if I keep my eyes up at horizon or higher, then I find I'm much more powerful and smoother when running.  This becomes especially important on hills.
> 
> Here's the blurb I include in my custom training plans regarding upper body form:


Thanks so much for posting this - I thought about it a lot on my long run this morning! I felt a lot better at the end, I really concentrated on posture and breathing. Although I think I need to work more on not clenching my jaw while I run


----------



## keahgirl8

Chasing Dopey said:


> *ATTQOTD*: These are great! These little insights are just terrific, and I've really enjoyed reading them...
> 
> I joined the DIS last year, shortly after signing up for Dopey knowing that the preparation for it was going to consume me, and that I would need help from some people with more experience than me. It seemed like on the other side of forever at the time. Now that I've done it, I think it still works... I will get precious few opportunities to actually run Dopey in the future due to work (there is meeting I help plan for every January), so I think for as long as I'm able, I'll forever be eyeing that weekend in the hopes that I can chase him again.
> 
> My first avatar was a graphic I made that was a take on the Hermes/Mercury ankle wing, but with the runDisney Mickey at the joint (because I thought it cool and stuff). For the current silliness... DW's favorite princess is Belle, so she was going to do two versions of her each Glass Slipper race. I knew I at least wanted to run in a tutu for the half, so we were brainstorming ideas for the 10k. I mentioned I could try Gaston, or maybe go for one of the princes, and working out which ones would work. Then she said, "Or you could go as Prince..." The rest is history. I am so proud of that costume, and the reactions I got from other runners, spectators, photographers, Rudy when I reached the chute... It was all priceless.
> 
> Full disclosure: This question was part a selfish chance to show off one more time.  (thanks @LSUlakes!)
> 
> View attachment 230025



That was you!  I saw you!  I actually was running near a girl who lost her mind when she saw you, like you were really Prince.  I wish you hadn't been so far ahead by then.  You would have loved it.




rteetz said:


> I don't know the answer to your first question but maybe people are moving to other forms of fitness. Maybe during the running boom they said oh I'll run a half or a 10K and that's my goal. Then they do it and move onto something else.



That's kind of what I think.  Some people are one and done, especially with Disney, in my opinion.


----------



## Slogger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> QOTD:
> 
> Race update (I'll post some details when I'm back home): Run for the Nurses Half - 1:52:14 or 15 - Top 20 overall ( it was a SMALL race!) - 1st place AG - I crushed my stretch goal of 1:55! A modern day PR by about 3:40.



Congrats @OldSlowGoofyGuy .....way to get that PR and first for AG.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## DIS-OH

Haven't been here much lately...the last week of my six weeks long mystery virus coincided with DH's first week of the same virus...11 weeks, 4 ear infections, 3 sinus infections, 5 doctor visits, 7 prescriptions and a whole lot of misery between the two of us!

My username is pretty simple--I am a DIS member from Ohio.  Pic is me at Yacht Club boat loading dock.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Our name is pretty simple:  We live in Pa, we love Disney, and there are 2 of us.

Avatar photo is the first photo either of us took with our first ever smart phones in 2012.  Credit to DW for this photo of Max on the back deck.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DH race report for the Spartan 1/2 marathon:  2:10  PR!  Felt pretty good the whole way, too. 

The race is on the York County Rail Trail, except the first mile and last 500 meters.  Though only the 2nd year for the race, it is well organized.  Likely to do it again.


----------



## Sailormoon2

*Sailormoon* because my name is Serena (her name, if you don't know the cartoon) and I am a small, but fiesty girl. The *2* is merely becasue the Dis said I had to. Lol. Cheshire cat is one of my all-time favourite charactes. I love the ambiguity of his characterization, and the fact that "We are certainly all mad" where I am.


----------



## jmasgat

So my winter training (half marathon focused) has been meh--two trips to visit my mom and a week's vacation have been disruptive.  But no excuses.  I needed to race a half to get some closure, then take a break and come back ready to do marathon training. I got myself off my butt (or technically, out of bed) and went to race a quasi-local, old school, low key race.  How low key?  The "bib" was really a little pin--on number, the timing was the old fashioned "go through the chute and hand them your pin".

Nice day, flat rail trail, but my result was as "meh" as my training.  I'm at the age where I need to stop looking back, and be more "yoga" in my running, i.e. work with the body you have.  Anyway, any goals I had of bettering my POT were clearly misguided.  When I finished I looked at my time and laughed.  I finished 1 whole second--or maybe a fraction of one--faster.  But whereas that time from last year was really more of a training run/race, this year I honestly don't think I could have done any better. 

But, hey, I still got out there and raced and 1:52:19 is not entirely shabby.  Time for a rest.


----------



## SheHulk

jmasgat said:


> So my winter training (half marathon focused) has been meh--two trips to visit my mom and a week's vacation have been disruptive.  But no excuses.  I needed to race a half to get some closure, then take a break and come back ready to do marathon training. I got myself off my butt (or technically, out of bed) and went to race a quasi-local, old school, low key race.  How low key?  The "bib" was really a little pin--on number, the timing was the old fashioned "go through the chute and hand them your pin".
> 
> Nice day, flat rail trail, but my result was as "meh" as my training.  I'm at the age where I need to stop looking back, and be more "yoga" in my running, i.e. work with the body you have.  Anyway, any goals I had of bettering my POT were clearly misguided.  When I finished I looked at my time and laughed.  I finished 1 whole second--or maybe a fraction of one--faster.  But whereas that time from last year was really more of a training run/race, this year I honestly don't think I could have done any better.
> 
> But, hey, I still got out there and raced and 1:52:19 is not entirely shabby.  Time for a rest.


I am in the same boat as you for my half in 2 weeks. I've been feeling run down & though I've mostly been sticking to my training, I'm just plumb TIRED. I keep telling myself it doesn't matter if I don't PR, in fact I don't HAVE to run it at all, it is a hobby after all. After this I'm taking a break from training for races and just running for fun/fitness.

ATTQOTD: I'm a planner by most people's standards, but it's really just ADRs and FPs. Making FPs tomorrow for my June trip! So I'll be ready right at 7AM.


----------



## gjramsey

Vintage Park Half Race report:  

My 5th race of 2017 started out the "coolest" of them all.  It was in the low 60s for the start of the race!  A minor victory.  With the temps in the 60s, I decided to start smart and not kill myself this race.  The race course started with 2 lap 1.5 mile out and back section, which sounded bad on paper, but turned out to be ok, since it was a nice tree lined street that you could not see the opposite side of the road except at intersections.  Near the end of the second lap, the course took a right turn out for a big loop that had very little cover from the sun.  The 2 miles into the sun was almost painful. The course then ran through an older neighborhood with huge houses and a nice country club. The last two miles were back on the same road we started the race on.   I was pretty consistent with my pace the whole race, with splits between 7:22 and 7:50.  Finished with a time of 1:40:44, which was about what I was hoping for, with the temps and sun the way it was.   

I ended up on the podium with 2nd in my age group, which was a huge surprise.  I was about 9 minutes behind 1st in the group.  

33 out of 415 male, and 36th out of 964 overall.

With this race done, the winter/spring race season is done for me!  I am looking forward to taking some time off and let my legs rest.  So maybe 5-7 days....


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ZellyB said:


> Yay for deciding to take the marathon plunge!!



Thanks @ZellyB  It's definitely reading fun trip reports like yours that have fueled the desire to try it!  Hopefully I can make it through training!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD:* Do you have any hobbies other than running? 

ATTQOTD: I play golf on occasion and cooking.

Going to be out for most of today so I'll catch up soon. Fat Boy 5k in 24:20, which was better than I thought I would do. Negative splits as well.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  My main hobbies outside of running are Ultimate Frisbee, disc golf and cross stitching:


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you have any hobbies other than running?



Landscaping, stone walls, golfing and occasional fishing [for golf balls on the water holes].


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: gardening (veggie and general landscaping) and cooking! Now that spring seems to finally have arrived, I am counting all the yard work we are doing as cross training 

My 10k went great yesterday! I almost bailed due to a longish drive down to Newport, but decided to go - and glad I did! Course was very hilly (which was changed due to flooding) - but gorgeous ocean views! I PR'd by 3 minutes - 1:01:13 too!


----------



## Waiting2goback

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Thanks @ZellyB  It's definitely reading fun trip reports like yours that have fueled the desire to try it!  Hopefully I can make it through training!



It is a big decision and congrats on making it.  There is no hopefully.  As long as you decide to complete the training it will happen.  Remember, running is 90% mental and 10% physical.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you have any hobbies other than running?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I play golf on occasion and cooking.
> 
> Going to be out for most of today so I'll catch up soon. Fat Boy 5k in 24:20, which was better than I thought I would do. Negative splits as well.



Full-time job, 4 kids, soon to be starting a part-time job, running, and Disney.  I have no time for any other hobbies.


----------



## Waiting2goback

@disneydaydreamer33


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you have any hobbies other than running?



I love golf but am only able to go about 20 times a year. It's cost and time prohibitive, so I enjoy it when I can.

I also like Lego, jigsaw puzzles and (gasp!) video games. Don't have a lot of time for any of them, but as with golf I enjoy them when I can.

Another gardener/amateur chef as well.


----------



## cburnett11

QOTD: I have a basement full of arcade games (pinball, foosball, bubble hockey, and standup video games)... yeah I never really grew up.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Hiking, Photography, travel, some golf, video games (RPGs mostly)


----------



## Wendy98

I got my last medium-long run in yesterday, 16 miles @ 6:45 pace.  It was warm yesterday and it has been awhile since I ran in the outdoor heat (my car said 80 degrees when I was done).  I had to stop once to get a drink from the sink--fountains are STILL NOT ON.  I like warm weather running, so was happy.

ATTQOTD: I do spend ALOT of time running and at the gym.  My other big interests are photography and vacation planning. I will spend hours looking at vacation things.  I also spend a chunk of time volunteering--at kids' schools, Ronald McDonald House, and running community things (like my pace group).


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you have any hobbies other than running?



Photography/videography, platform tennis (paddle), and coding.


----------



## Miranda

Red's Race report for me - I beat my revised goal of 1:02:30.  1:00:56 watch time, but there were no timing mats at the start, so I only have a gun time of 1:01:15.  I managed to put together 3 of 5 pretty decent miles... 11:45, 11:45, 12:53, 12:51, 11:26.  There is a big hill in mile 3 and another in mile 4, and there was a lot of walking those miles.  The last one is a little misleading because it has a lot of downhill, although I was tired so it was still hard to go faster on the flat or slight inclines despite all the downhill.   I secretly was hoping after the first 2 good miles that maybe I could pull off a sub-1:00:00 as long as I could not blow up too much on 3 & 4 because I knew the long descent was coming in 5 where I could make up time, but I just didn't have the mental game for it I guess.  Anyway, I am happy with that with how my training has been over the winter.  I have only been running 2 days a week, usually only at most 3.75 miles, my cross training has been 1 spin day a week but my attendance at that has been pretty sporadic, and I'm still dealing with these hip/leg issues.

I'm looking forward to our spring group starting!  The winter group is a free "let's keep in shape together" group, but the spring 10K training and fall HM training groups are official training groups with training plans and shirts and stuff.  Spring group starts next Saturday to work towards a 10K at the end of July.  I'm looking forward to having group accountability along with a training plan, since I've found that being accountable to myself doesn't really make me very accountable. 

ATTQOTD: I do agility training with our dog, I play a lot of computer games (mainly Blizzard ones like World of Warcraft), and we're hoping to get back into hiking this year now that we have a young dog who can handle it (although I'm not looking forward to the ticks!!)  A million years ago when we first started dating (98), we started doing the 4000 footers of NH (climb all 48 of the 4000 foot mountains, it's an official "thing" ) but we only made it through 5 the first year and then kinda fell off the hiking wagon.


----------



## ebradley23

ATTQOTD: I don't really have any other hobbies. I enjoy cooking, but I cook every night in order to keep my family alive. I don't really consider it a hobby.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: I like to bake but don't do it as much as I used to (mostly because it's just me and Mr. Ariel484 at home - someone needs to eat all of the baked things and I don't want to weight 100000 pounds).  But I just recently started up again, I guess I need to start handing out the goodies.  Also like cooking and searching for new (healthy) recipes, reading, and watching baseball (in person or on TV).


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you have any hobbies other than running?


Well I spend a lot of time here on the Dis. I like to lift weights. I also like to draw and paint, with that I'm working on my Dopey medal hanger.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Photography (wildlife/nature and travel - some of my stuff is at kimcatpures.com) and knitting. On a whim I decided to try and teach myself a few years ago, so every winter I pick up some project and try to remember how to do it again.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD- mostly spending time with family, dogs, etc.   We have two teenagers and one is headed off to College in the fall and will be 8 hours away.  Trying to cram in as much family time as possible.   Beach, golf (5 rounds a year), concerts, baseball (watching and playing), and my son is big on model railroading so we have a layout in the basement to go along with his cool hobbies of ping pong and video games.   Just took a cruise with my wife last week and we have a family Med cruise planned in June to celebrate my daughter's graduation.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: I love to veggie garden, plan trips, and I'm a total political junkie and have read multiple newspapers everyday since I was in elementary school (and now that there are so many political podcasts, I've added those too!  )


----------



## Miranda

The Expert said:


> ATTQOTD: Photography (wildlife/nature and travel - some of my stuff is at kimcatpures.com) and knitting. On a whim I decided to try and teach myself a few years ago, so every winter I pick up some project and try to remember how to do it again.


I decided like 5 or 6 years ago I was going to teach myself how to knit, and I made it through about half of a washcloth before I gave up, I was just having a terrible time purling.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you have any hobbies other than running?



Well, the words "all I do is shop" did just come out of my mouth less than an hour ago ...

I like reading (although with this newfangled internet/Netflix thing I tend to not read as much as I used to). I love sports (more watching than playing because I'm a terrible athlete). I like anything and everything having to do with computers (I used to take my laptop apart a lot ... I don't really do that anymore). I watch a lot of TV...
I feel like I have a lot of hobbies and I just don't know what they are.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Ariel484 said:


> someone needs to eat all of the baked things and I don't want to weight 100000 pounds



One of life's great conundrums.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:  Reading, traveling, cooking and baking... and being a Husker sports fan.  I'm sure most feel this way, but I unfortunately don't do all of those near enough! My DH hobby farms, so I have really enjoyed partaking in his hobby by riding in the combine/tractor buddy seat or running on the dirt roads during planting and harvest.


----------



## Ariel484

Barca33Runner said:


> One of life's great conundrums.


If someone can solve this very important problem, I would love them forever and ever and ever.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

On another note.. I don't know what got into me, but I signed up for my 2nd half marathon over the weekend... so much for "1 and done!" @LSUlakes could you please list the following race for me?

October   29- run.minnie.miles - Good Life Halfsy-  (NG / NA)

(I'll have a goal closer to race day!)

Also, I don't think I ever reported my PHM time - 2:41:31


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I used to be a voracious reader, but don't do it as much as I'd like these days.  Life seems to get in the way a lot.  In the summer, I spend a lot of time in the pool.  I'm not some big swimmer, but I love just lounging and relaxing outside.  My parents also have a lake house and this summer we plan to spend more time out there boating and enjoying the lake.  I used to waterski a lot, but my back just doesn't think it's such a good idea anymore.


----------



## Slogger

Brief Race Recap--King Crab Challenge Half Marathon/5k

Of course a better name for this event would have been "This Wind Blows."   Half Marathon on Eastern Shore in Maryland, got up at 3 am to drive 3+ hours
and greeted by 40 degrees (yay), sunshine (yay), and 15-20 mph winds (boo).   Packet pickup and facilities at a YMCA (nice).   The challenge part of this event was somewhat interesting, the half marathoners start first and must complete the course in 2 hours before the 5k event starts.   No problem for you speedsters out there but I've never completed a HM that fast.  Challenge Accepted!

Nice flat out and back course through residential streets, and then a couple miles on the Choptank River where the wind really beat you down before turning inland and running flat service roads.  Miles 4-6.5 were the worst with the wind and even coming back was not much better as the wind shifted direction.   Ran the first 9 miles well but faded badly after that, probably still not recovered from marathon 2 weeks ago and a hybrid rest/recovery schedule since.   My watch did not start properly so I ran extra 0.2 mile through the finisher chute, medal, water, snack, crowd, parking lot just to get my GPS to register the proper distance.   Official finishing time was 1:58:44 for a new PR.   Small field with less than 100 finishers.   

Ran to my vehicle to change shirts (we had to wear different bibs for each race).   
Event #2/5k.....I started almost 10 minutes after the rest of the field and pulled a glute/hamstring muscle after about 1/2 mile.  I could barely move forward.   Seriously thought about turning around and limping the 1/2 mile back and calling it a day.   The 5k course was also an out-and-back and the faster runners were already coming back as I limped along.   Pain finally became manageable and I slowly picked up the pace.   Finally caught some of the walkers at the turnaround point and ended up passing 30 people before I got to the finish even after giving them nearly a mile head start.    Good news is that I worked out the pain and finished.   One of 11 people to successfully complete the "challenge."

Nice long sleeve shirt, drawstring bag, and cute crab finisher medal.   It's a well run event with lots of aid stations.  Only improvement would be for someone to turn off the wind machine for future events.


----------



## roxymama

Nice job on all the race results this weekend.  Y'all are so inspiring!

ATTQOTD: Hockey, Cooking, Buying more makeup than I have a face for, Obsessing over Disney stuff.
I used to swing & jazz dance a ton (but being a mom who goes to bed early-ish has put a stop to that.)  
Sitting on my couch on rest days is my new favorite hobby.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: Work, family, and running by myself or with the local running club take up most of my time. But we almost always have a Disney trip planned for the future and we all know that can be consuming! Also we just travel a lot generally so I guess travel and travel planning.


----------



## The Expert

Miranda said:


> I decided like 5 or 6 years ago I was going to teach myself how to knit, and I made it through about half of a washcloth before I gave up, I was just having a terrible time purling.



The trick for me was that I finally decided to go in to a free intro class at a local knitting shop. Once I had someone show me in person once, it clicked. Then I could go to YouTube, Craftsy, etc and add more skills from there. I find I really need a project I love to be motivated to learn and do it!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I really enjoy reading and watching movies. Both have taken a backseat over the years due to kids and an increase in running. Used to love to put together puzzles but that doesn't happen anymore due to kids who can't avoid leaving the puzzle alone.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I love anything related to water (for the most part). I grew up water skiing, knee-boarding, tubing and wake-boarding and since we live on a lake we try to get out as much as possible. My plan this year is to try swimming for more cross-training since access to water is so easy. I also love to read, travel and plan vacations. 

I have been slacking on race updates, so here are my past few in case anyone cares (probably not!) ...January 28th Callaway Half finished in 1:56:06, Princess 5K finished in 31 minutes, Princess 10K finished in 59:37, Princess Half finished in 2:09, Finish on the 50 Half finished in 1:59:18 and this past weekend's Spartan Sprint we finished in 1:36.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you have any hobbies other than running?



Scuba diving, wine tasting, beer drinking, travel, hashing - I've got enough to keep me busy 



roxymama said:


> Sitting on my couch on rest days is my new favorite hobby.



"Active recovery" is the phrase you're looking for


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> "Active recovery" is the phrase you're looking for



Excellent point.  I would like to add "hydrating" & "fueling" to my hobbies then


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:   I love to travel and am glad my kids are getting to ages where that is a lot easier and we can start to do more adventurous trips.  I love to cook and bake.  I also enjoy kayaking and hiking.  I do love to read, but usually as soon as I start reading I fall asleep within a few pages, so I don't get much of that done.  

I have been thinking I need another hobby lately, but haven't thought of one that sparks my interest.  A few months ago I read an interesting article that said starting at age 40 every 10 years you should take the time to learn something totally new and continue to practice to improve.  I don't remember the exact details, but the benefits were related to slowing brain aging in pretty dramatic ways.


----------



## rteetz

My university president and a few students are running Boston! It will be our president's 30th Marathon. 

http://fox6now.com/2017/04/09/my-la...-dr-lovell-ian-kloehn-to-run-boston-marathon/


----------



## BikeFan

Slogger said:


> Brief Race Recap--King Crab Challenge Half Marathon/5k
> 
> Of course a better name for this event would have been "This Wind Blows."   Half Marathon on Eastern Shore in Maryland, got up at 3 am to drive 3+ hours
> and greeted by 40 degrees (yay), sunshine (yay), and 15-20 mph winds (boo).   Packet pickup and facilities at a YMCA (nice).   The challenge part of this event was somewhat interesting, the half marathoners start first and must complete the course in 2 hours before the 5k event starts.   No problem for you speedsters out there but I've never completed a HM that fast.  Challenge Accepted!
> 
> Nice flat out and back course through residential streets, and then a couple miles on the Choptank River where the wind really beat you down before turning inland and running flat service roads.  Miles 4-6.5 were the worst with the wind and even coming back was not much better as the wind shifted direction.   Ran the first 9 miles well but faded badly after that, probably still not recovered from marathon 2 weeks ago and a hybrid rest/recovery schedule since.   My watch did not start properly so I ran extra 0.2 mile through the finisher chute, medal, water, snack, crowd, parking lot just to get my GPS to register the proper distance.   Official finishing time was 1:58:44 for a new PR.   Small field with less than 100 finishers.
> 
> Ran to my vehicle to change shirts (we had to wear different bibs for each race).
> Event #2/5k.....I started almost 10 minutes after the rest of the field and pulled a glute/hamstring muscle after about 1/2 mile.  I could barely move forward.   Seriously thought about turning around and limping the 1/2 mile back and calling it a day.   The 5k course was also an out-and-back and the faster runners were already coming back as I limped along.   Pain finally became manageable and I slowly picked up the pace.   Finally caught some of the walkers at the turnaround point and ended up passing 30 people before I got to the finish even after giving them nearly a mile head start.    Good news is that I worked out the pain and finished.   One of 11 people to successfully complete the "challenge."
> 
> Nice long sleeve shirt, drawstring bag, and cute crab finisher medal.   It's a well run event with lots of aid stations.  Only improvement would be for someone to turn off the wind machine for future events.



Congratulations on your new half PR and finishing the challenge!    Hope your leg heals up soon.  Way to gut out a tough finish.  

King Crab Challenges seem to be popular in Maryland - my brother-in-law and I are contemplating the King Crab Challenge featuring the Fredrick Half, the Baltimore 10-miler, and the Baltimore Half.  No same-day races for that one, though, so not as tough as yours!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: My life is basically work, running and watching baseball (I am seriously obsessed! We have 1 tv in our house and it is totally mine during baseball. Lucky for them my team, SF Giants, are west coast so games are on late and I don't take over the tv until 9:00pm). In the offseason it is work, running and reading or watching HGTV or Food Network. I think if I added another hobby DH would leave me, lol! My running "hobby" takes up a lot of his time and attention.


----------



## Slogger

BikeFan said:


> Congratulations on your new half PR and finishing the challenge!    Hope your leg heals up soon.  Way to gut out a tough finish.
> 
> King Crab Challenges seem to be popular in Maryland - my brother-in-law and I are contemplating the King Crab Challenge featuring the Fredrick Half, the Baltimore 10-miler, and the Baltimore Half.  No same-day races for that one, though, so not as tough as yours!




Thanks @BikeFan!   Crabs and Maryland--who knew?  LOL.

My wife and I ran the Frederick Half and Baltimore Marathon a few years ago for the Maryland Double Challenge.  You are correct the timing of the events is months apart instead of hours!   Both were great events and highly recommended.  I think that was the first year they started the King Crab Challenge but our family vacation always seems to be the same weekend as the Baltimore 10 miler!


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> My university president and a few students are running Boston! It will be our president's 30th Marathon.
> 
> http://fox6now.com/2017/04/09/my-la...-dr-lovell-ian-kloehn-to-run-boston-marathon/



I recognize that guy!

Quote from my Wisconsin Marathon 2016 recap:

"Mile 1 - 7:45 (3:23:03)
As planned I took the first mile easy. I never pushed the pace. I let everyone around me pass me and take off like the little ghosts they were. It became very apparent when we turned from going West to going South that the wind was VERY strong. I made a conscious effort to take it easy. Little did I know "easy" was a 7:45, but honestly it was easy and barely breathing pace. I was introduced to my first set of characters in our story. They were the "Marquette Possee". Them and others will be named at my liberty. They were a loud collection of Marquette University runners both old and college age. They were boisterous and clearly having a good time."

and

"Mile 4 - 7:37 (3:19:40)
The "Marquette Possee" reappeared and it was a welcome sight. A much larger group of people to help break up the wind. I tucked into the back of the pack and decided to take it easy back there. Still a lot of smiling and loudness to this group, but a tad bit more seriousness. Was still trying to keep it easy."

and

"Mile 7 - 7:54 (3:21:33)
Our first view of the leaders of the Half came through (he was at mile 9, when I was mile 6.5) Looked strong and like he was enjoying the tail wind. Baseball and I ascended a small hill and we tucked in behind some others with the hope of breaking the wind. Ran into a few members of Marquette Possee and their day was getting a little grimmer. Looked like a few were in a bit of pain."

So I just looked it up and your president did indeed run the Wisconsin Marathon (he ran the HM which has a simultaneous start) and judging by his finish time (no intermediate time splits are given) he very likely was who I was running with.  Funny!


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> I recognize that guy!
> 
> Quote from my Wisconsin Marathon 2016 recap:
> 
> "Mile 1 - 7:45 (3:23:03)
> As planned I took the first mile easy. I never pushed the pace. I let everyone around me pass me and take off like the little ghosts they were. It became very apparent when we turned from going West to going South that the wind was VERY strong. I made a conscious effort to take it easy. Little did I know "easy" was a 7:45, but honestly it was easy and barely breathing pace. I was introduced to my first set of characters in our story. They were the "Marquette Possee". Them and others will be named at my liberty. They were a loud collection of Marquette University runners both old and college age. They were boisterous and clearly having a good time."
> 
> and
> 
> "Mile 4 - 7:37 (3:19:40)
> The "Marquette Possee" reappeared and it was a welcome sight. A much larger group of people to help break up the wind. I tucked into the back of the pack and decided to take it easy back there. Still a lot of smiling and loudness to this group, but a tad bit more seriousness. Was still trying to keep it easy."
> 
> and
> 
> "Mile 7 - 7:54 (3:21:33)
> Our first view of the leaders of the Half came through (he was at mile 9, when I was mile 6.5) Looked strong and like he was enjoying the tail wind. Baseball and I ascended a small hill and we tucked in behind some others with the hope of breaking the wind. Ran into a few members of Marquette Possee and their day was getting a little grimmer. Looked like a few were in a bit of pain."
> 
> So I just looked it up and your president did indeed run the Wisconsin Marathon (he ran the HM which has a simultaneous start) and judging by his finish time (no intermediate time splits are given) he very likely was who I was running with.  Funny!


That's awesome! I've never met him but knew he was a runner.


----------



## Sailormoon2

gjramsey said:


> I ended up on the podium with 2nd in my age group, which was a huge surprise. I was about 9 minutes behind 1st in the group.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!


LSUlakes said:


> Do you have any hobbies other than running?


I also do power lifting-which is an odd thing to pair with distance running, but it works for me


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

rteetz said:


> My university president and a few students are running Boston! It will be our president's 30th Marathon.
> 
> http://fox6now.com/2017/04/09/my-la...-dr-lovell-ian-kloehn-to-run-boston-marathon/


How cool! I know I've mentioned it before but I'm a Marquette graduate.


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:  Hobbies--reading all types of fiction and biographies; judging High School marching band competitions; serving on several community organization Boards--including my town's local festival where I am in charge of organizing 70-80 Marching Bands (high school and college) for the seven parades over four days.


----------



## JulieODC

run.minnie.miles said:


> On another note.. I don't know what got into me, but I signed up for my 2nd half marathon over the weekend... so much for "1 and done!"



So exciting - and join the club! I do still stand by my statement that I don't see a marathon ever in my future


----------



## michigandergirl

Jumping back in after a fun-filled week at Disney...and even though I am a 41 year old from MI, rest assured I did not choke anyone!!

March totals = 114 miles.

I totally get the T-Rex arms after about mile 20 of marathons.

Hobbies are yoga, gardening, camping, traveling & reading.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

ATTQOTD: I started my own business less than a year ago, and my husband was hospitalized for 10 days in February so I feel like my hobbies have taken a backseat lately. However, I like to write, read, and be out in nature however I can (hiking, snorkeling/scuba, kayaking, bird-watching at 70mph). I occasionally feel artsy and will pull out a canvas and paints, but it's been a while. I also volunteer for Girls on the Run and our statewide shorebird monitoring program during breeding season.


----------



## michigandergirl

Just wanted to share our view last week - I booked a standard/garden view and we got a free upgrade to a pool and TOT view!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  Hobbies outside of running?  I read (every night to my younger daughter, currently Lord of the Rings); I take afternoon/evening drives (shuttling both my daughters to Dance, Volleyball, Girl Scouts and Swimming); I watch movies (primarily Disney movies during Friday Night Family Night); and I am developing into a bit of a gluten free baker (see Friday Night Family Night pizza and a movie)...  This is to say outside running and work for me it is pretty family focused - I wouldn't trade it for anything!


----------



## Miranda

I didn't think of reading.   I read every night on my Kindle before I go to sleep.  I was a voracious book reader as a kid and teen, but kind of fell off the wagon in college when I got the internet.  I got an ereader about 10 years ago though (first a Nook, then another model of Nook, then I made the switch to Kindle) to try and get back into it.  I thought I would miss paper books, but I absolutely love having an ereader, especially since they came out with the ones with the lighted screens.  Now I don't even need a book light attached to it.


----------



## keahgirl8

Miranda said:


> I didn't think of reading.   I read every night on my Kindle before I go to sleep.  I was a voracious book reader as a kid and teen, but kind of fell off the wagon in college when I got the internet.  I got an ereader about 10 years ago though (first a Nook, then another model of Nook, then I made the switch to Kindle) to try and get back into it.  I thought I would miss paper books, but I absolutely love having an ereader, especially since they came out with the ones with the lighted screens.  Now I don't even need a book light attached to it.



I really have a goal to get back into reading.  I was the same way, even through college, but I have really gotten away from it and I miss it.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Hobbies: reading, gardening (vegetable and annual), LEGO, model trains, plastic models, wooden ships, paper models, fermenting foods, home-improvement, ...

My current hobby is fermenting food, mostly kefir and various vegetable mixes. It's like a non-stop science experiment in the kitchen.

I am somewhat of a serial hobbyist. The learning phase is the most fun for me, so once I get the hang of something, I move on. The good news is that most of these hobbies require the same set of tools.

Still on my hobby to-do list: doll houses and flying drones!


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD
Pre kid hobbies included going to the movies, listening to music, plastic models (cars), gaming, reading, snoozing on weekends, slot cars. I'm sure there were others.

Post kid - ummmm yeah not sure. Probably dreaming of or planning holidays. In planning mode now which is the best  bit.


----------



## ZellyB

michigandergirl said:


> View attachment 230771
> 
> Just wanted to share our view last week - I booked a standard/garden view and we got a free upgrade to a pool and TOT view!



This picture is awesome!  Great view.   Although that clown slide would likely give me nightmares.


----------



## GollyGadget

Spent the weekend traveling to Chicago to visit a friend and run a 10k. There’s a short review of how that race went in my training journal.

My username is in honor of Gadget Hackwrench from Chip ‘n Dale Rescue Rangers. I grew up on Disney Afternoon and as a girl I was always drawn to the female characters who were more concerned with being smart and independent than attracting a boy. The avatar is an image of Gadget in workout clothes which I thought was appropriate for the runDisney forum.

As for hobbies outside of running: I enjoy sewing, traveling, and live music. I also spend a fair amount of time following my favorite sports teams which for the next few weeks will mean staying up way past my bedtime to watch the NHL playoffs. I’ll be finishing my MBA in a week (woohoo!) and I’m looking forward to having more free time. My plan is to use some of this time riding my bike, reading,  and learning how to knit.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Race Report: Run For the Nurses Half Marathon, Tifton, GA.

I broke my own rule (1-way drive time should not exceed race time) and drove 250 miles for a half. Even at 11AM, Atlanta traffic was a nightmare due to the I-85 bridge collapse.

The race is a small race sponsored by Abraham Baldwin Agricultural College (ABAC). The course was a figure-8 on 2 lane country roads through rolling (surprisingly so for South Georgia) hills.

Race conditions were PERFECT! About 43 degrees at the start, maybe 53 at the finish, and zero wind. I ran in tank top and compression shorts, starting with a throw-down hat and long sleeve T.

I missed seeing the first mile mark, which is always disconcerting. At mile 2, I was close to a 5K pace. I tried to slow down, but at mile 4 I was still at a 10K pace. I had to tell myself: "Dude, if you run a great 10K and crash and burn at mile 10, we have NOT had a good day.' The message finally made it down to my legs. I did miles 5-8 slower than desired pace to make up for the fast start. Around mile 9, I felt back in the green zone, so picked the pace back up. I got a bonus and thought I was headed toward mile 9, but when I got there, it was mile 10! The last mile was my third fastest (the first 2 miles were stupid fast).

I finished in 1:52:14 (still unofficial) setting a modern-day PR by 3:40. (I did a 1:37 back in per-historic times.) I was first place in my age group.

After the race: the race finishes on the college campus. I decided to relive my college days and eat at the dining hall. Later in the day, I went to a local festival at the Agrirama, which is a working historical village. It was like going back 100 years in time, sitting on a hay bale, listening to bluegrass music, with the sounds of a steam train in the background, and the smell of turpentine distilling in the air. Dinner was pizza and beer al fresco.

It was a successful race and weekend. Of all the times I've gone out too fast, this is the first time I ever got it under control and had a good finish.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *So, do you stretch? How long? Any particular stretches (because of any particular conditions)?  Which are the key stretches that new runners should know? Do you stretch before running, after a warm-up or after?  3 reps or something else?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So, do you stretch? How long? Any particular stretches (because of any particular conditions)? Which are the key stretches that new runners should know? Do you stretch before running, after a warm-up or after? 3 reps or something else?


No. Jeff Galloway says stretching for distance running isn't necessary so I don't. For other activities yes I'll stretch but what kinds of stretching depends on the activity.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I stretch mainly because it feels so good.  It releases tension for me.  I love a good hamstring stretch, calf stretch, groin stretch, and glute stretch.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So, do you stretch? How long? Any particular stretches (because of any particular conditions)?  Which are the key stretches that new runners should know? Do you stretch before running, after a warm-up or after?  3 reps or something else?


I break all the "rules" and stretch before and after each run, as well as every morning and every night before bed... works for me! My routine is: foam roll both outer thighs; roll glutes on softball; roll calves with The Stick; stretch hips in Cobbler's Pose; stretch calves/hammies/lower back in seated forward bend; Figure 4 stretch on each side; stretch full length on the floor by bending one leg and pulling it over the opposite side of my body, locking my foot behind the back of the opposite knee, and twisting my upper body the other direction; a quick rest in Downward-Facing Dog to finish. That whole routine takes maybe 5ish minutes. In addition, I do 30 minutes to an hour of vinyasa yoga one day each week, and Pilates or ballet another day each week.

I have no advice for new runners; I've been involved with "stretchy" pursuits almost my entire life, between dance, yoga and Pilates, so what works for me isn't necessarily what will work for someone whose body isn't used to that much stretching!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So, do you stretch? How long? Any particular stretches (because of any particular conditions)?  Which are the key stretches that new runners should know? Do you stretch before running, after a warm-up or after?  3 reps or something else?


Not as much as I should pre or post run.  When I do, it's usually quad stretches for me.  Most of my stretching has been focused on my right arm after rotator cuff and bicep tear surgery.  I never realized how many different motions /muscles in the shoulder and arm needed to be worked on until after that surgery.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: No. Which is why I am the least flexible person in the world...


----------



## LSUlakes

Still trying to catch up. Just wanted to say congrats to everyone on your races over the weekend! I will update the OP soon.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I stretch, but barely. I follow the rule of 1 second of stretching for every ten minutes of running, so a 60 minute run gets 6 seconds of stretching!


----------



## Mickey Momma

*ATTQOTD:* Photography, hiking, National Parks, traveling, reading...my hobbies tend to compliment each other.

*ATTQOTD2:* I stretch briefly after I run - quads and calves mostly.

Finally conquered my 5K PR from 2008!!  (Chip time was 34:37.)  It was ten degrees cooler at the start than at last week's half.  I really am a cold-weather runner.  I know I need to run outside this summer to acclimatize, especially with two half-marathons back-to-back in early September, but with my kiddos home, I tend to default to the treadmill.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Yoga! Triangle Pose and Pigeon Pose are good ones (stretch those hips!).


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So, do you stretch? How long? Any particular stretches (because of any particular conditions)? Which are the key stretches that new runners should know? Do you stretch before running, after a warm-up or after? 3 reps or something else?


I mainly do some hip and glute stretches for the ol' IT band before. Some calf stretches too if I feel pretty tight. After a run I am not a big stretcher, but if I feel tight or something I will do a few. I am not the model of perfection and am probably doing it wrong so I won't give any advice!


----------



## sourire

ATYQOTD: Hobbies (besides the obvious of loving Disney and running) include cooking, container gardening (big fan of the book The Bountiful Container...they basically claim you can grow anything in a pot...have only tried the simpler veggies so far), traveling and associated trip planning, reading novels and memoirs...There really isn't enough time in a day to do all of these things!  Oh, and I love to keep up on Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band news. Currently waiting to hear if there will be another E Street tour coming up!  In need of a Bruce concert bigtime!


----------



## michigandergirl

ZellyB said:


> This picture is awesome!  Great view.   Although that clown slide would likely give me nightmares.



I thought the clown slide would bother me too, but once there, it didn't bother me at all. I think it's more subtle in person.

ATTQOTD: Yes, I do yoga and I stretch for 10-20 minutes after every run. I think it's important not just to compliment running and prevent injuries, but to stay flexible for overall health. I would recommend any stretch or yoga pose that focuses on the hips (IT band, psoas) and spinal twists.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> So, do you stretch? How long? Any particular stretches (because of any particular conditions)? Which are the key stretches that new runners should know? Do you stretch before running, after a warm-up or after? 3 reps or something else?


RARELY! LOL!


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So, do you stretch? How long? Any particular stretches (because of any particular conditions)?  Which are the key stretches that new runners should know? Do you stretch before running, after a warm-up or after?  3 reps or something else?



Since I normally run in the mornings when I first wake-up, it helps get the muscles ready (blood flowing) if I perform some *dynamic* warm-up stretches before my run: leg swings (front to back and side to side), mini-squats, hurdle leg lifts, neck rolls, arm circles.  I also do some *minor* static stretches for quads, IT band, glutes, and calves as well as about 10-15 toe raises to prevent any shin splints.

Usually, I don't stretch afterwards, but I may use the roller on my muscles at night before I go to sleep.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I don't stretch before running as a general rule. I'll do a little dynamic before a race just to get things loosened up as part of the warm up but that's it. 

I grew up playing team sports with regimented static stretching before practice or games. As I got older I had more and more issues with muscle pulls/strains.  After doing some reading on stretching, I quit the pre-activity stretching and my muscle strain issues have pretty much gone away. 

I will stretch and foam roll after running if I feel like I need it, though.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: I follow my trainer's advice, which was NOT to stretch before, but to do so after for 5-10 minutes while the muscles are still warm. I have a nice variety of stretches that I learned back in my dance days that target my hamstrings, quads, calves, hip flexors, glutes, hips and lower back. Half pigeon pose and the foam roller work well if my hips are especially sore.


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: My flexibility is horrid so I could definitely use some improvement in this area. I do some dynamic stretching similar to @opusone before speed workouts or if it's a cold start before a race. Otherwise my stretching is limited to if something feels tight.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I do dynamic stretching before (hip circles, leg swings, butt kicks, high knees, arm circles, neck rolls and a few walking lunges and calf raises) then static stretching and foam rolling afterward. Even if I don't run, I will stretch and foam roll almost every day. I also do my exercises that have helped me keep injury away at least three times a week (leg raises, clam shells, bridges, etc.)


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: About 15-20 min prior to starting to run, I do some static stretches on the ground.  Mostly to stretch out my hips/upper legs.  Then, I go about getting ready for the run.  Then, I do dynamic stretches outside (butt kicks x30, toy soldier x20, hacky sack x20, arm stretches w/ butt kicks x20, arm circles x20, backwards arms with high knees x10).  Post-run I do some static stretching each for 10-15 seconds (first calf on stairs, then stand on one leg while holding other, then touch toes with feet together, touch toes legs apart, lean to one side, then lean to other, then touch toes legs apart, touch toes legs together).  Then I drink my post-workout recovery drink.  Then I do the same hip stretches as the very beginning.

Some solid research that I read some time ago came to the conclusion that you were more likely to end up injured (from running) if you changed your stretching routine, then if you continued to stretch or not to stretch pre/post running.


----------



## Jules76126

Catching up after the weekend. Congrats to all on your races. Spring has finally sprung here and I was able to run outside yesterday. Looking forward to leaving the treadmill.

Hobbies - reading, going to the beach, and traveling. I love to travel and experience new places. Currently planning a two week trip to Europe for August. We also love visiting craft breweries. There is even in map for Maine that shows all the breweries and where they are located. It is a hobby of mine to visit as many as we can. You can mail the map back with signatures from the breweries for a prize. They update the map periodically, so usually if we visit a new brewery that is not on my map, I just have them sign a blank spot. 

I hate stretching. However, I know that it is good for me and has helped with tightness in the past. I will stretch post run and usually do whatever my DH recommends as again I hate it.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD:  I stretch after, and foam roll.

ATTOQOTD:  Hobbies include reading, travel and cooking.  Lately only the travel part has actually been true though.

Update on Savannah women's half:  I did not quite make my goal, but I got a PR of 2:17:12.  Me and another lady leap frogged with the 2:15 pace group most of the time. They pulled head just after mile 9. I was pacing with the other lady after the pace group pulled ahead, chasing her peacock sparkle skirt.  After the race she told me she was doing the same with me.   She finished about 30 seconds ahead.

Still a minute PR though so I'll take it, especially since it was only a week after running the Knoxville half (spoiler alert, that one was not a PR, lol).  Savannah is very flat, so I loved that compared to around Atlanta where I usually run. Beautiful weather.   Very pretty course, although so many turns! (It runs thru all the squares). 

Had a fun weekend exploring the city with my friends. We went to some great places (Service Brewery, Crystal City Beer Parlor, The Grey...)  I'll be back!


----------



## Wendy98

I have good intentions of stretching, but rarely do it.  I will do some dynamic stretching (love butt kicks), especially if it is my second run of the day.  I tend to just use the first mile as a warmup.  I have been stretching my Achilles like no tomorrow since I have that problem under control.  I am more of a foam rolling person and prefer that.


----------



## opusone

Wendy98 said:


> ...especially if it is my second run of the day.



This is where you lost me.


----------



## rteetz

Well not an official race but I did sign up for the runDisney virtual race series today. This will likely be a one and done unless they do a Donald series which I might have to also do....


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So, do you stretch? How long? Any particular stretches (because of any particular conditions)?  Which are the key stretches that new runners should know? Do you stretch before running, after a warm-up or after?  3 reps or something else?



I do the dynamic stuff before a run (leg swings, lunges, etc) and maybe roll a little bit with the stick. If something feels too tight, I'll stretch a little before.

After a run, and sometimes randomly, I do an active isolated stretching routine. There is a lot of examples on youtube now. It makes a lot of sense as opposed to static stretching. I am trying to roll more, as that will also help with flexibility, but focused on elongating the muscle instead of pulling on the tendons (which as a concept scares me).


----------



## Mickey Momma

tigger536 said:


> Still a minute PR though so I'll take it, especially since it was only a week after running the Knoxville half (spoiler alert, that one was not a PR, lol).



Knoxville was my crash-and-burn local half last weekend!  Wish I had known you were running, we could have met up for a .


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I really only do dynamic stretches before track work or a shortish race.  Might do some stretches long after a hard run if my legs feel tight.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  Pre-run I focus more on dynamic stretches and some specific mobility stretches and exercises for my injury prone areas.  Post run I stretch all the major areas for 30 seconds each.  After a long run I'll usually do some quick foam rolling of my normal trouble spots.  Most nights I stretch and foam roll as well before bed while watching tv.


----------



## tigger536

Mickey Momma said:


> Knoxville was my crash-and-burn local half last weekend!  Wish I had known you were running, we could have met up for a .



Me too! That would have been fun! We went to Calhoun's on the river after!  

That hill at mile 7!  But at least they were giving out bacon, lol.  It was a last minute edition to my races to run it.  My friend convinced me because she's a big TN fan.


----------



## Mickey Momma

tigger536 said:


> Me too! That would have been fun! We went to Calhoun's on the river after!
> 
> That hill at mile 7!  But at least they were giving out bacon, lol.  It was a last minute edition to my races to run it.  My friend convinced me because she's a big TN fan.



Mile 7 is where I ran my hill repeats last cycle!  Didn't help.


----------



## JulieODC

Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD: Yoga! Triangle Pose and Pigeon Pose are good ones (stretch those hips!).



Pretty much this - but not every run, only when I start to feel right and twingy in my hips. I should do it more though!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So, do you stretch? How long? Any particular stretches (because of any particular conditions)?  Which are the key stretches that new runners should know? Do you stretch before running, after a warm-up or after?  3 reps or something else?



I have to stretch.  I have to do calf and hamstring stretches to keep my plantar fasciitis from coming back.  This is what the doctor told me to do so get rid of it and I find if I miss a few days I can feel the foot pain starting again so I just try to do it as consistently as I can.  I also need the calf stretches to stretch out my ankle.  I do standing calf stretches at work when I am not busy.  But, I wish I could do more stretching, it relives a lot of tension.




run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: No. Which is why I am the least flexible person in the world...


  I could probably challenge you for that title.  I swear I can hear things tearing when I stretch.  I am so rigid.


I am currently quite discouraged.  I ran on Sunday.  We had great weather, I got out and did 4 miles.  I felt great.  Then I went to the park with the kids and we played a little softball so I was running around the field.  My right knee has been swollen and hurting since.  I couldn't run today.  I have no idea what is going on with my body these days.  OK, I vented.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## pixarmom

I've missed so much!  Spring break with the kids and then a week of illnesses, followed by a half marathon on Sunday.  So my race report is just the worst ever, but I'll try to stay positive.    First Call Half - same course as the Last Call half I ran and loved in December.  Last time on this course, I ran a 1:53 and while not a PR, I was very happy with it and the race overall.

Pre-race:  I did a quick 3-miler the day before, but otherwise I had not run for two weeks - the longest stretch I've gone without running in my recent memory.  In Europe with kids for 10 days - no fitness center in our hotels and not running streets of Madrid, for example, by myself.  But we did walk a ton and had a full schedule, so it was a very active trip, just no running.  Returned a week before the race, but spent that week dealing with jetlag, youngest son throwing up for two days, and then I was sick for three.   Despite all that, I thought it would be OK to run a half marathon on Sunday.  I was very, very wrong.

The not-so-good:  We had a random warm day.  Not prepared for that.  Clearly, I was not fully recovered from illness because I just felt awful starting around mile 5.  Just fuzzy in my head.  Got worse from there.  Felt super dehydrated. I was overdressed and capris were just way too warm.  Guy offered me water at mile 11, so I must have looked like I needed it - thank you guy!  For the first time in any race ever, I did a walk-run combo from mile 11-12.  On one hand, it felt really odd because I've never done this.  On the other hand, I felt like it was the smart thing to do.  Last mile felt better, but much of the run was a serious struggle between feeling the fuzzy head and the dehydration.  I didn't look at my time then or now.  I'd guess it was a good 20 minutes over my PR. 

The good:  I felt strong in that I finished this race!  My breathing was never labored or difficult at any point because I was running so much more slowly than usual, so I talked with a lot of runners along the way.  (Met another Dopey runner, a 2nd-time half marathoner, and a guy training for an ultra!)  And I finished the race with our youngest son running alongside me (outside the course) while we chatted about the miserable conditions that day.  Also, the warmer temps and the breeze did feel wonderful for the first two miles.  I was SO happy to be running again for those first couple miles.  I have brand new capri tights from Betty Designs which I just love, love, love.  I've been addicted to this brand for the last month - just awesome.  And the post-race watermelon was good. 

Hoping for a better race next Saturday!  And looking forward to catching up with everyone here!


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Like many of you, I also do pre-run dynamic stretches: butt kicks, lunges, leg lifts to the front and side (the 'toy soldier' and 'hackey sack' - thanks for that description @DopeyBadger!), etc. I do static stretching post run for about 10 minutes. Also love the pigeon pose post-run!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I do a little dynamic stretching but mostly I just warm up as I run.  I don't run very fast.   I don't cool down because I'm always tired at the end.   For other stretching I do yoga a couple days a week.  I should be stretching and rolling more for my hip/leg issues.  They are slowly getting better I think but my left leg is still as tight as a guitar string in my glute med and hip and upper hamstring.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite Disney song from a animated film? Name film and song.



All of them.   I have a running play of nothing but Disney songs. 

Bonus:  Yes I did


----------



## mrsgryphon

gjramsey said:


> Vintage Park Half Race report: Finished with a time of 1:40:44, which was about what I was hoping for, with the temps and sun the way it was.
> 
> I ended up on the podium with 2nd in my age group, which was a huge surprise.  I was about 9 minutes behind 1st in the group.



Congrats on your PR and first in group!



JulieODC said:


> My 10k went great yesterday! I almost bailed due to a longish drive down to Newport, but decided to go - and glad I did! Course was very hilly (which was changed due to flooding) - but gorgeous ocean views! I PR'd by 3 minutes - 1:01:13 too!



That's a great PR!  Congratulations!  A longer race in Newport is on my "to do" list.  I just have to figure out when I can fit one in. 



Slogger said:


> The challenge part of this event was somewhat interesting, the half marathoners start first and must complete the course in 2 hours before the 5k event starts.   No problem for you speedsters out there but I've never completed a HM that fast.  Challenge Accepted!
> 
> One of 11 people to successfully complete the "challenge."



Cool challenge!  Congratulations on completing it with a new PR too!



michigandergirl said:


> View attachment 230771
> 
> Just wanted to share our view last week - I booked a standard/garden view and we got a free upgrade to a pool and TOT view!



What a great view!



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Race Report: Run For the Nurses Half Marathon, Tifton, GA.
> 
> I finished in 1:52:14 (still unofficial) setting a modern-day PR by 3:40. (I did a 1:37 back in per-historic times.) I was first place in my age group.



Huge PR!  Great job recovering from your quick start and having a great race!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So, do you stretch? How long? Any particular stretches (because of any particular conditions)?  Which are the key stretches that new runners should know? Do you stretch before running, after a warm-up or after?  3 reps or something else?



I don't regularly do anything pre or post run.  If my calves are feeling tight (my typical problem area) I'll stretch them before bed.  If anything feels really tight I'll break out the foam roller.


----------



## SheHulk

I'm tardy to the party but @rteetz do you go to Marquette? I have cousins in Green Bay and their kid goes to Marquette. I decided it must be a great school because this kid is brilliant and probably could have gone anywhere but he chose Marquette. We joke he will be President one day. Sure sounds like a great place.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I didn't stretch for like 20 years, but then about 3 years ago, 3 weeks before my first marathon, I popped my back bending down to pick up a roll of wrapping paper. I literally felt a *pop*. It was determined I was strung so tight from ramping up my running and never stretching, that caused the injury. It's hard to establish the habit of stretching after all this time but I do my best to at least do a quad stretch and legs up the wall a few times a week.


----------



## SheHulk

Waiting2goback said:


> I am currently quite discouraged.  I ran on Sunday.  We had great weather, I got out and did 4 miles.  I felt great.  Then I went to the park with the kids and we played a little softball so I was running around the field.  My right knee has been swollen and hurting since.  I couldn't run today.  I have no idea what is going on with my body these days.  OK, I vented.


Sorry that sucks.


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> I'm tardy to the party but @rteetz do you go to Marquette? I have cousins in Green Bay and their kid goes to Marquette. I decided it must be a great school because this kid is brilliant and probably could have gone anywhere but he chose Marquette. We joke he will be President one day. Sure sounds like a great place.


Yes I do. It's okay


----------



## JohnRPG

Huh, time seems to have gotten away from me. Day job has been a little busier than usual and I've been bad about responding to this thread. Now that I'm nearing the end of training for Dark Side, I wanted to pop in for a couple of quick bullet points:

March totals: 113.8 miles @ average pace 11:18

Old QOTD: Hobbies - I write tabletop RPG materials as a hobby business. I've been lucky enough to have published work associated with some of my favorite properties, including Star Wars. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So, do you stretch? How long? Any particular stretches (because of any particular conditions)?


I do a 1/4 mile warm up and cool down walk for every run to loosen things up. After every run I do a set of 1 minute stretches on quads, hamstrings, calves, butterfly, and side lunges. I had quite a bit of knee pain when I started running, and this cycle seems to have mitigated that and probably built up some strength in the process.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What do you use to prevent chafing during a run? For someone getting into running what would you advise them not to do?

ATTQOTD: For all my runs I apply Body Glide and rarely have issues, for long runs over 18 miles I also apply band-aids to my nipples so I don't make loud noises when I get in the shower. It's the worse I tell you! For someone starting out I would suggest avoid wearing a necklace as the swinging motion over time can cause issues. (I once saw a guy running with one and the chafing was nasty.) Another area of concern, especially while running with a singlet is the area where my triceps and armpit area can rub against each other. It isn't always a problem, but I've had to use the use Vaseline on stick during a race to ease the issue before.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races over the weekend:

15 - @pixarmom  - Brew City Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
15 - LSUlakes - Crescent City Classic 10k (51:09 / N/A)

If you would to like to revise you goal or if anyone would like to be added to the list please let me know. Best of luck to you this weekend!


On Monday we have the following folks running the Boston Marathon:






17 - @Wendy98  - Boston Marathon (2:54:59 / N/A)
17 - @RunDisneyDad  - Boston Marathon (TBD / N/A)
17 - @BikeFan  - Boston Marathon (NG / N/A)

First let me say congratulations on all the hard work it took to qualify for this event and the training required to prepare for this years race! I look forward to hearing how yalls race and experience goes. If you would like to revise you goal, please let me know. I hear of a strong tailwind is possible this year, but temps are trending a little warmer than earlier forecast (55/61 Sunny). Good luck!

Below is the route taken from Hopkinton to Boston for those who are interested.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Body Glide.  But I also think it's really important to wear tech fabric (not cotton), and to wear clothes that fit properly.  I seem to chafe worse when I wear clothes that are a little too big on me.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use to prevent chafing during a run? For someone getting into running what would you advise them not to do?


Body glide. I don't apply it for every run. Usually every run over 10 miles because that's when I start to have issues. I've always been fine during 10Ks and 5Ks without it.

Good luck to the runners! You Boston runners are going to rock it!


----------



## Nole95

Last week, the family hiked 40+ miles through three Utah National Parks.  Despite some real tough hikes with lots of ups and downs over different terrain, I did not get one scratch.  

I've been home for four days and was out for a run this morning.  One wrong step on the road I always run leads to the biggest wipe out I have had in awhile.  Road burn on both my right knee and arm, and some good soreness in my left foot.  Luckily I did not completely roll it.  I think my legs are probably still a little stiff from all that hiking.  Most times I will usually recover from those small stumbles when they occur.  This morning, not so much.


----------



## CherieFran

Got busy with work, went on vacation out of the country, suddenly 30 pages behind on this tread!

Just going to catch up on the last few QOTD.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you have any hobbies other than running?



I like to cook/bake, start but rarely finish craft projects (crochet, knitting, cross-stitch), and read (I'm trying to make the time to get through one book a month this year).



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So, do you stretch? How long? Any particular stretches (because of any particular conditions)? Which are the key stretches that new runners should know? Do you stretch before running, after a warm-up or after? 3 reps or something else?



I do a short static stretch routine each evening (after a little bit of foam rolling). I honestly mostly use the same set of stretches (in the same order) that we did on my high school drill team. They may not be the best for running, but it's been a routine for 15+ years so it seems easiest just to stick with it.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use to prevent chafing during a run? For someone getting into running what would you advise them not to do?



I usually don't have a big problem with chafing, but I did chafe my upper thigh badly during a 10-mile race last summer. I forgot my phone armband and stuck my phone in my shorts pocket instead. Ouch! So, I guess this falls under the traditional running advice of nothing new on race day!


@LSUlakes I have another race to add to the calendar: September 17 - Navy Air Force Half Marathon (1:48 goal). Thanks!


----------



## Nole95

QOTD - Always use body glide on long runs, and very rarely have issues.  Any issues I do have are in the summer when it's hot and humid.  Sometimes the body glide wears off on the longer runs, which makes for a quite uncomfortable shower at times.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use to prevent chafing during a run? For someone getting into running what would you advise them not to do?



I wear athletic boxer briefs to eliminate any thigh issues. (If the shorts have a liner, I cut that out.) Injinji toe socks have been a blessing for my feet. I still use body glide for certain areas. I use 3M sensitive skin medical tap and 3/4" craft hole puncher for custom nipple dots. Other than that I haven't had any issues, although I do carry a small body glide 'trial' stick in case something comes up.

For what not to do, I would say don't wait to figure this out for yourself. Take others' advice and apply it.

*For Boston runners! *Have a great run, and enjoy the moment! (and kiss a Wellesley girl for me)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

QOTD: Body glide for me too. Only for long runs or during cold weather. Seems like during the summer, sweat provides enough lubrication. Compression shorts help since they don't have loose fabric to bunch up. 2-layer Wrightsocks for the feet and definitely tech fabric instead of cotton.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use to prevent chafing during a run? For someone getting into running what would you advise them not to do?



I do body glide and just plain Vaseline, also I try to wear tech clothes and running specific gear as much as possible. Never really have had an issue with chafing while running, but I don't want to either, so preventative measures are a must!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I don't ever wear loose shorts (Sparkle Skirts or capris/tights only) to prevent thigh chafe and I try and remember to put Body Glide under the parts of my sports bra that will chafe (under the band right over my sternum and right in the center back where the clasps are).  I'm not always successful in remembering to Glide under my bra and end up with shower ouchies.


----------



## SheHulk

Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD: Body Glide.  But I also think it's really important to wear tech fabric (not cotton), and to wear clothes that fit properly.  I seem to chafe worse when I wear clothes that are a little too big on me.


Same.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: I use Gold Bond Friction Defense.  It is about $5 at Wal-Mart.  I use it for all of my long runs and it works incredibly well.  I can always tell if there was an area I missed.  It goes on like deodorant.  I am a very heavy sweater and this is the only thing that works for me.  I also use bandaids on the nipples.  Only had to run one time without them to realize how bad I needed them.  I also always run in tech shirts.  For my shorts, I just use whatever ones I grab out of the drawer for shorter runs (usually basketball type shorts).  For long runs, I wear Nike running shorts which has a liner inside (kinda like a swimsuit) and seems to help as well.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use to prevent chafing during a run? For someone getting into running what would you advise them not to do?



Another satisfied Body Glide user. I apply it on my chest for short runs. For long runs and ones where the heat & humidity are high, I use bandaids instead. I also use Body Glide on my feet and toes if it's raining.


----------



## JulieODC

Only time I had some chafing issues was at PHM where the seams of my short sleeves and bra band rubbed - so need to get some body glide!

Good luck to the weekend runners and the Boston runners! We live 15 min from the course - and plan to watch some from the Natick/Wellesley area!


----------



## Anisum

First congrats to those of you running Boston! What a great achievement. Don't forget to take it all in.


LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use to prevent chafing during a run? For someone getting into running what would you advise them not to do?


Body Glide as well. I will say someone suggested Aquaphor on my feet for long races in the pouring rain and that's never let me down either.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I don't do anything and have yet to have any problems... #RiskTaker  
I have had to switch up my socks a few times b/c of blisters on my heel, so I guess that's kind of in the chafing category.

I took Monday off of work to watch Boston at home (and to recover from having my family stay with us for Easter ha) and I can't wait! I am so inspired by every marathon runner, but especially by Boston runners. You all are awesome! Have fun!


----------



## roxymama

Body Glide fan here as well.  I use it on the parts of my toe and foot that are most susceptible to getting "hot spots"/"pre-blisters" for long runs.  I also will put it on my arm where I put my armband for my phone if I am wearing it.  I had chafing occur there during my 15k last year for first time so I just do it for precaution now.

Also agree with everyone who wears compression or tight fitting shorts/capris/leggings vs loose shorts. Because I just don't get thigh chafing if I'm in the tighter fabric.  And NO COTTON!


----------



## roxymama

I don't think anyone has ever been able to answer this question for me (including the poor sales rep I asked at a Fleet Feet booth at an expo.)
Why is this different than this?  It is because it's pink?


----------



## Miranda

roxymama said:


> I don't think anyone has ever been able to answer this question for me (including the poor sales rep I asked at a Fleet Feet booth at an expo.)
> Why is this different than this?  It is because it's pink?
> View attachment 231140View attachment 231141


I buy the pink one because I'm a lady.   I don't know what the difference is, though... I guess the pink one says moisturizing and the blue one doesn't?  Maybe guys don't like to be moisturized?


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> First let me say congratulations on all the hard work it took to qualify for this event and the training required to prepare for this years race! I look forward to hearing how yalls race and experience goes. If you would like to revise you goal, please let me know. I hear of a strong tailwind is possible this year, but temps are trending a little warmer than earlier forecast (55/61 Sunny). Good luck!



Thanks to everyone for the encouragement.  It's been an amazing journey from non-runner to running Boston, and I've had so much support and encouragement from friends, family, and fellow runners along the way.  The running community is a really great community.  As for goals, mine remain the same - finish, and have fun along the way!  I hear there's free kisses and free beer along the course!    I intend to investigate these rumors!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I wear a strong base compression shirt and tights and that seems to work. The one time I tried body glide I was midrace and I think my problems were already too advanced for it to help.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Also a Body Glide user. That and good fitting clothing. I only run in Sparkle Skirts, the brand with the built in compression shorts, and have never had any chafing. I have lost some weight and had to downsize in my running tanks as the arm holes were causing chaffing on the inside of my upper arms. Luckily (???) I haven't lost it from my thighs or I will have to downsize my Sparkle Skirts and I dread the thought of that.



Anisum said:


> Aquaphor on my feet for long races in the pouring rain and that's never let me down either.



I also saw that recommended and went to Walmart to get some and there are like 10 different forms of it! Which is the one you use?


----------



## DVCFan1994

Another Body Glide fan.  I only need it when its warm out though.  I need it on my arms where they rub my tank top and a few friction spots with my sports bra.  I didn't use it Sunday for my first long and warmer run of the spring, and people in surrounding states probably could have heard me screaming when I got in the shower.  Usually I'll have a clue during or after the run that I may have gotten chafe, and will get under the water carefully, but Sunday I had no idea until the water hit me.  Ouch!

Good Luck to those racing this weekend and the Boston runners.  One of these years I'm going to go in and cheer runners on.  My husbands office is on Boylston street, not on the route, but not too far away.  He's staying home to avoid the traffic and crowds on the train, kind of hard to convince him to go in with me.


----------



## Dis5150

Question for Garmin users: Apparently (but not surprisingly) my Garmin is smarter than I am and I can't figure out which selection to choose to have my current mile, average pace on my screen. I used to have it but played with it and now can't remember what selection that is called? I have tried so many different things and can't figure it out! Help!! 

ETA: I don't know if it makes a difference but I have a Garmin Vivoactive.


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> I don't think anyone has ever been able to answer this question for me (including the poor sales rep I asked at a Fleet Feet booth at an expo.)
> Why is this different than this?  It is because it's pink?
> View attachment 231140View attachment 231141


YES!! Ugh, this makes me so mad that they do this!!

The pink is a smaller container, but I think the price is the same/similar, so it actually costs more.  I think they make it pink and smaller to appeal to us "delicate" ladies.  It makes me mad that they do that, and since it's not as good of a deal, I have never purchased the pink one...so I assume it's the same product but cannot say for sure.  I just use the blue one.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has Spring like weather arrived in your area yet? Are you enjoying it?



There really isn't spring like weather in South Florida.


----------



## roxymama

Ariel484 said:


> YES!! Ugh, this makes me so mad that they do this!!
> 
> The pink is a smaller container, but I think the price is the same/similar, so it actually costs more.  I think they make it pink and smaller to appeal to us "delicate" ladies.  It makes me mad that they do that, and since it's not as good of a deal, I have never purchased the pink one...so I assume it's the same product but cannot say for sure.  I just use the blue one.



Yeah I use blue too.


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> Yeah I use blue too.


 Sorry for my little tangent up there!!


----------



## rteetz

I know many of you will appreciate this... College Senior slams 13 beers during half marathon

https://www.si.com/extra-mustard/20...o-hours-notre-dame?xid=socialflow_facebook_si


----------



## LSUlakes

BikeFan said:


> Thanks to everyone for the encouragement.  It's been an amazing journey from non-runner to running Boston, and I've had so much support and encouragement from friends, family, and fellow runners along the way.  The running community is a really great community.  As for goals, mine remain the same - finish, and have fun along the way!  I hear there's free kisses and free beer along the course!    I intend to investigate these rumors!



From what I can recall, the kisses are true and the whole section of the race is actually really amazing. Not just because of the kissing part, but because of how loud it is and how many of them are out there. As far as beer goes, I recall someone handing out beer on the walk to the starting line along with donuts and smokes. lol The next free beer I remember is probably after mile 20 ish (The hill) or closer the where the college kids are. 
The walk to the start is similar to WDW in length from staging area to start. Bring a trash bag to sit on at the staging area to sit on.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What items do you carry with you on a regular basis while out for a run?




Always wear a Road ID bracelet and Garmin Watch.  Phone is in running belt that also has a couple of Gu's in the holders.   Stobe lights on the sides and back of belt.  Keys.  Sometimes DL and health insurance card.  I try to carry the insurance card all the time  but I do forget.  Wear tracer 360 light vest since almost all of the runs are after sunset.


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So, do you stretch? How long? Any particular stretches (because of any particular conditions)?  Which are the key stretches that new runners should know? Do you stretch before running, after a warm-up or after?  3 reps or something else?



I don't stretch pre-run.  We do a short warm-up walk and then that's it.  I usually don't do anything immediately post run unless it's a particularly long one and then just some dynamic stretches.  I've become a recent convert to yoga though and much to my surprise, I love it - even though I'm still very inflexible and not good at it.  We do yoga at night at home on running days.  Even though I'm still very inflexible, I can begin to tell a difference and that it's making things better particularly in my hips!!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use to prevent chafing during a run? For someone getting into running what would you advise them not to do?



I'm also a body glide user (I didn't even know they made a pink one.  Seriously??? ).  I just use it on longer runs or when it's especially hot.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: I use body glide as well on toes and inner thighs.  I wear band-aids on my nipples on every run, as I've tried even short runs of 2-3 miles without band-aids or with body glide instead and pay the price afterwards.



Dis5150 said:


> Question for Garmin users: Apparently (but not surprisingly) my Garmin is smarter than I am and I can't figure out which selection to choose to have my current mile, average pace on my screen. I used to have it but played with it and now can't remember what selection that is called? I have tried so many different things and can't figure it out! Help!!
> 
> ETA: I don't know if it makes a difference but I have a Garmin Vivoactive.



I think you're referring to "lap pace" which will display your current mile's average pace (as long as "lap" is auto set to 1 mile).  Not "average lap pace" though as this would be all the mile's averaged together.

PS - @Wendy98 @RunDisneyDad @BikeFan if you share your bib #, then we can track you live on Marathon Monday!  But of course only if you want us too, as this would obviously break anonymity for some.


----------



## ebradley23

ATTQOTD: I only need something in extremely hot or humid weather or extremely long runs in the fall/winter. I am an outlier that doesn't find Body Glide effective. Especially in very humid conditions. I like Sport Shield from 2Toms better, because it lasts FOREVER. It doesn't melt off even a hot 18-20 mile run.


----------



## Jules76126

I tend to use Vaseline or body glide; whatever we happen to have on hand. I only really need it in the summer as the rest of year is either temperate or freezing. I find that I tend to get blisters rather than chafing. 

Good luck to everyone running Boston. It is a beautiful day today and hopefully this nice weather continues into Monday. Definitely feels like Spring seeing all the marathon banners up and looking forward to seeing everyone walking around with their medals and jackets on Monday (I work in the city).


----------



## Dis5150

DopeyBadger said:


> I think you're referring to "lap pace" which will display your current mile's average pace (as long as "lap" is auto set to 1 mile). Not "average lap pace" though as this would be all the mile's averaged together.



Thank you!


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are some methods you use to help cure or ease the pain of a minor injury?



A lot of what was said.  I also ice wrap knees as a preventative measure after training runs of any length.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Apparently I need to purchase some body glide. Luckily I have never had a big issue with chafing other than under my right armpit (only the right ), but with starting marathon training in July in Alabama I think I may need to invest in something.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD*: Have you participated in any of the extra events that Disney offers? Tours, the Halloween or Christmas Party, dining with an imagineer, ect. Tell us about your experience!



I have not done any of the tours yet.  Most of the time I am there the ones I want to do are not available. I have done the Halloween party once a day it was a good time.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> View attachment 228781 The answer is attached.



Congrats on your son!!!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

It's been a crazy week in my house with all the sicknesses going around, DS10 was diagnosed with pneumonia this morning, needless to say I have fallen behind.

Hobbies: I love to bake. I also like to craft when I need something (ex: Dopey medal rack and Minnie ears for Darkside weekend)

Stretching: I am seriously bad at this and am not consistent at all. The PT gave me stretches for my sciatica and IT band but I feel like pilates helps more so I am trying to do that a couple times a week. 

Chafing: body glide


----------



## Anisum

Dis5150 said:


> I also saw that recommended and went to Walmart to get some and there are like 10 different forms of it! Which is the one you use?


I had he 14oz Healing Ointment already so I've just used that. It doesn't take much to cover my feet though so I would say you can go with a smaller size if you don't use it otherwise.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use to prevent chafing during a run? For someone getting into running what would you advise them not to do?



ATTQOTD: In summer, nothing; no need when every inch is dripping sweat that doesn't evaporate, lol! The rest of the year, 2 Toms SportShield roll-on. Body Glide is useless here in FL, for me anyway. 2 Toms is amazing!


----------



## RunDisneyDad

LSUlakes said:


> On Monday we have the following folks running the Boston Marathon:



The Race is Monday? Crap, I better start training! Kidding of course. My training hasn't been great starting with some issues I had during the holiday's which led me to make the decision to not do the Houston Marathon in January. My goal for Houston had been to improve my Boston qualifying time to hopefully move up to the first wave and after a 1:26 Half Marathon in early December I was in a good spot. But, life happens so I had to adjust and have spent the past few months training at about 80% of where I wanted to be. I've been able to hit decent paces on speed/strength type runs, but longer runs have been tough making me worry about my endurance. But, oh well, I'm going to enjoy the hell out of the experience and give it my best shot!



DopeyBadger said:


> PS - @Wendy98 @RunDisneyDad @BikeFan if you share your bib #



I'm Bib 8248....as far as my predicted time/goal, I'm thinking I'm looking in the 3:45ish range, but based on how inconsistent my training has been I feel like there is the potential for me to go faster and the potential for me to go slower. But, as some very wise runners have said on this board, its about proper pacing so my strategy will be to err on the conservative side and enjoy myself.


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD: I have used Body Glide in the past, but tend to use TriSlide more often now.  Since it is a spray, I can use it for certain, um, places.


----------



## DopeyBadger

RunDisneyDad said:


> I'm Bib 8248....as far as my predicted time/goal, I'm thinking I'm looking in the 3:45ish range, but based on how inconsistent my training has been I feel like there is the potential for me to go faster and the potential for me to go slower. But, as some very wise runners have said on this board, its about proper pacing so my strategy will be to err on the conservative side and enjoy myself.



Sweet, I'll add you to my list of people to follow and will post on here when I can (Monday's a busy day at work for me)!  We will all be virtually cheering you on the whole way!


----------



## jmasgat

These are coming with us to Boston to root for our daughter, who is doing her first Boston(along with my Marathon cowbell and race shirt).  Mine is on the left, my DH's is on the right. I have managed to convince her to let us take a picture of the three of us, each with our finisher's medal (fingers crossed).

I expect her to finish around 3 hours--she's fairly fast and lives in Brookline, so gets to run sections of the course for training.


----------



## baxter24

Yesterdays QOTD: I mostly stretch after runs due to any muscles feeling tight.

Today's QOTD: Body glide is my friend! I too have fallen trap to the pink and blue versions of the same stuff (for "him" vs. for "her"). Didn't realize it until I was out and my husband bought some for me and came to the realization that the stuff works the same. 

Congrats to all the Boston racers! Such an awesome accomplishment!


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17 - @Wendy98  - Boston Marathon (2:54:59 / N/A)
> 17 - @RunDisneyDad  - Boston Marathon (TBD / N/A)
> 17 - @BikeFan  - Boston Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> First let me say congratulations on all the hard work it took to qualify for this event and the training required to prepare for this years race! I look forward to hearing how yalls race and experience goes. If you would like to revise you goal, please let me know. I hear of a strong tailwind is possible this year, but temps are trending a little warmer than earlier forecast (55/61 Sunny). Good luck!
> 
> Below is the route taken from Hopkinton to Boston for those who are interested.



This is probably my favorite weekend of the year.  I have had a good training cycle despite the jacked up Achilles for 2 months.  In my dream world, I would love to break 2:55, but I will be thrilled with anything under 3 hours.  This is Boston #4 for me and I love this course.  The people are amazing!  Yes it is a marathon and it is hard as hell, but I start to get sad the last few miles because I know it will be over (of course my body is, hell yeah, it is almost over!).  I love to take it all in.  Hoping there is a tailwind (will probably be more of a headwind) and warm is fine by me--I like it warmer.  It takes me about 5 miles or so to find my groove.  I get very nervous and lots of anxiety.

In case anyone wants to follow or stalk, my number is 3290.  You will be able to see if I am racing well or if my race has turned to sh*t.


----------



## Wendy98

Forgot the ATTQOTD:  I don't use anything and have scarring to prove it.  It is like carrying water for me, just lazy and I just go run.  Chafing doesn't happen often (it has to be a LONG run) and I just pay the price in the shower later.


----------



## pixarmom

Wendy98 said:


> This is probably my favorite weekend of the year.  I have had a good training cycle despite the jacked up Achilles for 2 months.  In my dream world, I would love to break 2:55, but I will be thrilled with anything under 3 hours.  This is Boston #4 for me and I love this course.  The people are amazing!  Yes it is a marathon and it is hard as hell, but I start to get sad the last few miles because I know it will be over (of course my body is, hell yeah, it is almost over!).  I love to take it all in.  Hoping there is a tailwind (will probably be more of a headwind) and warm is fine by me--I like it warmer.  It takes me about 5 miles or so to find my groove.  I get very nervous and lots of anxiety.
> 
> In case anyone wants to follow or stalk, my number is 3290.  You will be able to see if I am racing well or if my race has turned to sh*t.



I felt like that at the end of Dopey this year - sentimental and a little sad in the last few miles because I knew it was almost over.  But that was far easier for me running at a pace that resulted in a 4:26, rather than your sub-3!  Have a great trip and a great race!    If you figure out how to beat the nerves/anxiety, let me know - I'd like to break 1:50 for the half marathon and I feel like nerves start to mess with my pace as soon as I know a PR is likely.


----------



## PCFriar80

Wendy98 said:


> This is probably my favorite weekend of the year.  I have had a good training cycle despite the jacked up Achilles for 2 months.  In my dream world, I would love to break 2:55, but I will be thrilled with anything under 3 hours.  This is Boston #4 for me and I love this course.  The people are amazing!  Yes it is a marathon and it is hard as hell, but I start to get sad the last few miles because I know it will be over (of course my body is, hell yeah, it is almost over!).  I love to take it all in. * Hoping there is a tailwind (will probably be more of a headwind) *and warm is fine by me--I like it warmer.  It takes me about 5 miles or so to find my groove.  I get very nervous and lots of anxiety.
> 
> In case anyone wants to follow or stalk, my number is 3290.  You will be able to see if I am racing well or if my race has turned to sh*t.



Looks like you might get that tailwind or pushing off your left shoulder.   From Accuweather on Monday:

*NW 22 mph*
*Gusts: 38 mph*
*Athletes participating in the world’s oldest annual marathon can expect to race in dry and blustery conditions with west to northwest winds averaging 15-25 mph and gusts to 35 mph.

Winds may be a challenge for some runners and a boost for others. 

"In 2011, there was a wind at my back, and I had one of the easiest marathons of my life," said certified running coach Nick Joannidis, a three-time Boston Marathon participant. 

"That was the year a lot of records were set on the course," he said. 

The effect of the wind will be to push the runners in the back at times. At other times, a cross wind will push the runners on the left side.

In addition to a gusty wind, actual temperatures may fluctuate from the middle 50s to the middle 60s during the race, following temperatures in the 70s on Easter Sunday.*


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I use body glide on long runs year round. In summer on hot, long runs, I always seem to chafe on my sternum no matter how much glide I'm wearing or which bra i'm wearing. I'll have to give the 2 toms a try to see if that helps.


----------



## DopeyBadger

pixarmom said:


> I'd like to break 1:50 for the half marathon and I feel like nerves start to mess with my pace as soon as I know a PR is likely.



You could try racing completely blind (blind from GPS/pace feedback that is)!  Then if you're closing in on a PR or sub 1:50 you won't know until after you cross the line!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I only use body glide for a full. I have been lucky and don't really need anything for any other runs!  

Good luck to all running this weekend and Monday!  Thanks for the bib numbers.  More folks to stalk on Monday.


----------



## SunDial

My most memorable races are the 2016 princess half marathon that I ran with my daughter in full costume.  She was King Triton and I was Ariel.  The other one was a local 5K color run that I did with my son. It was one that I got completely covered and all that dust. Those two races were wonderful times with my kids.


----------



## Wendy98

PCFriar80 said:


> Looks like you might get that tailwind or pushing off your left shoulder.   From Accuweather on Monday:
> 
> *NW 22 mph*
> *Gusts: 38 mph*
> *Athletes participating in the world’s oldest annual marathon can expect to race in dry and blustery conditions with west to northwest winds averaging 15-25 mph and gusts to 35 mph.
> 
> Winds may be a challenge for some runners and a boost for others.
> 
> "In 2011, there was a wind at my back, and I had one of the easiest marathons of my life," said certified running coach Nick Joannidis, a three-time Boston Marathon participant.
> 
> "That was the year a lot of records were set on the course," he said.
> 
> The effect of the wind will be to push the runners in the back at times. At other times, a cross wind will push the runners on the left side.
> 
> In addition to a gusty wind, actual temperatures may fluctuate from the middle 50s to the middle 60s during the race, following temperatures in the 70s on Easter Sunday.*


Now don't go and get my hopes up!  I don't trust any wind in Boston.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use to prevent chafing during a run? For someone getting into running what would you advise them not to do?





run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't do anything and have yet to have any problems... #RiskTaker
> I have had to switch up my socks a few times b/c of blisters on my heel, so I guess that's kind of in the chafing category.
> 
> I took Monday off of work to watch Boston at home (and to recover from having my family stay with us for Easter ha) and I can't wait! I am so inspired by every marathon runner, but especially by Boston runners. You all are awesome! Have fun!




I too am a risk taker. lol  *knocks wood* I have never had chafing issues.  I am really careful about what I wear, because anything rubbing or flapping gets on my nerves.  I only run in capris or long compression shorts, and I don't try anything new for a long run.


----------



## SarahDisney

Catching up after a few days off the computer...



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So, do you stretch? How long? Any particular stretches (because of any particular conditions)? Which are the key stretches that new runners should know? Do you stretch before running, after a warm-up or after? 3 reps or something else?



I have had a lot of back and knee problems, including knee problems that sent me to physical therapy, so stretching is a must for me every day. I usually stretch out my knee and back every morning. After a run, I do full-body stretching, with an emphasis on lower body (especially ITB, calves, hamstring, and quads). How much I stretch depends on the run - after a short run, I'll do a few different stretches for about 20-30 seconds each, for a total of 7-8 minutes of stretching. The longer the run, the more likely I am to repeat stretches ... I spend almost 20 minutes stretching after my longest runs.
I also try to spend some time stretching in the afternoon or evening just to work out some of the stiffness that happens throughout the day.

What stretches I do depends on the day. I have a few stretches that I usually do (including some that I learned in physical therapy), and I'll mix and match based on my mood and what I think needs it the most.

As for advice for new runners ... do what feels right for you. If you feel stiff, then try stretching. If you feel like stretching doesn't help you, then don't do it.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use to prevent chafing during a run? For someone getting into running what would you advise them not to do?



I don't know if I'm just lucky, but ... I rarely have chafing issues. I have a thing of Body Glide, but I've only ever used it with one pair of capris that were falling apart. I'd definitely advise not using something unless you need it, but if you go out and run and do start to experience chafing, I definitely would suggest trying Body Glide. I've had good success with it when I needed it.

Good luck to our people running Boston on Monday! Think of me as you're running through Newton ... you'll be within a few blocks of my old house!


----------



## FFigawi

Hey @CheapRunnerMike! Bike porn!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> Hey @CheapRunnerMike! Bike porn!
> 
> View attachment 231230


Very nice


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you watch running events (Track, road races, Tri's) on TV or PC? 

ATTQOTD: I watch them when I can. I watch more marathons than other events and comparing to any other sporting event they take about the same time to watch the lead packs finish as watching a football game or baseball. 

How to watch the Boston Marathon: Link on ways to watch this years marathon.

Time to vent a little. I'll admit I have been in a running slump over the last few months. I finally got my mind back into it and started to run more than once a week. I haven't done anything crazy nor have i even pushed myself hard. Yesterday I ran a nice little 5 miler and felt fine. Went about my evening; shower, eat, play with the little one, ect. Well I get in bed and about a hour later I get up and the moment my foot hit the ground it feels like my foot is tearing apart. So of course i try to narrow down the pain area and it starts from the end of my big toe, along the arch on the bottom of my foot toward the inner side of it and then stops before the heel. Thought it would be better this morning, and maybe just a cramp or something. NOPE!!!!! Not that this weekends race is a big deal, but the issue that something is wrong sucks. Doing some research PF may be the issue and I'm thinking how (BAD WORD HERE) do i end up with a overuse issue, without actually overusing. Shoes have less than 200 miles on them so I don't believe that's the issue, but that's not going to stop me from going out and get a new pair ASAP. Very frustrated at the moment and just needed somewhere to complain, thanks for reading.

TLDR: My foot hurts and idk why.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: I watched the marathon on TV last summer in the Olympics which I thought was really cool.  Another really cool thing to watch that is great motivation is the Barkley Marathons on Netflix.  It is not a real-time race but is more of a reality show of how difficult the race is and it is in Tennessee!  Now that I have completed my first marathon and will have completed my second in a couple of weeks, I am much more interested in watching running on TV.  Thank you for the Boston link and if there are others that people know about please share.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you watch running events (Track, road races, Tri's) on TV or PC?



I watch them when I can too. Have to support the channels showing them to encourage them to continue to do so. 

Hope your foot heals quickly.


----------



## LSUlakes

kywyldcat03 said:


> ATTQOTD: I watched the marathon on TV last summer in the Olympics which I thought was really cool.  Another really cool thing to watch that is great motivation is the Barkley Marathons on Netflix.  It is not a real-time race but is more of a reality show of how difficult the race is and it is in Tennessee!  Now that I have completed my first marathon and will have completed my second in a couple of weeks, I am much more interested in watching running on TV.  Thank you for the Boston link and if there are others that people know about please share.



I've watched the Barkley Marathon documentary a while back and have to say that while its a very cool event, theres not a snowballs chance in hell that I would ever sign up for it. lol Many props to the ones who give it a go. Even if I were able to run that kind of mileage, I would get lost because I suck at navigating.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Yes I do! And LOOOVE the Barkley Marathons documentary, but yeah, would never do it. 

Sorry about your foot! Isn't there some trick where you can roll it around on a tennis ball that's supposed to help?


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you watch running events (Track, road races, Tri's) on TV or PC?



No. They bore me. I'm sorry, I know I should be interested in these things, but I'm just not. I'm pretty much the most disinterested runner ever.
That said ... my dad watches them a lot, and if I happen to be around when he's watching, sometimes I'll sit down and watch for a few minutes until I get bored. But I never go out of my way to watch running events.



LSUlakes said:


> Time to vent a little. I'll admit I have been in a running slump over the last few months. I finally got my mind back into it and started to run more than once a week. I haven't done anything crazy nor have i even pushed myself hard. Yesterday I ran a nice little 5 miler and felt fine. Went about my evening; shower, eat, play with the little one, ect. Well I get in bed and about a hour later I get up and the moment my foot hit the ground it feels like my foot is tearing apart. So of course i try to narrow down the pain area and it starts from the end of my big toe, along the arch on the bottom of my foot toward the inner side of it and then stops before the heel. Thought it would be better this morning, and maybe just a cramp or something. NOPE!!!!! Not that this weekends race is a big deal, but the issue that something is wrong sucks. Doing some research PF may be the issue and I'm thinking how (BAD WORD HERE) do i end up with a overuse issue, without actually overusing. Shoes have less than 200 miles on them so I don't believe that's the issue, but that's not going to stop me from going out and get a new pair ASAP. Very frustrated at the moment and just needed somewhere to complain, thanks for reading.
> 
> TLDR: My foot hurts and idk why.



Grr. Pain from unknown sources is the worst. I hope you can get some answers and/or relief soon!


----------



## jmasgat

LSUlakes said:


> Time to vent a little. I'll admit I have been in a running slump over the last few months. I finally got my mind back into it and started to run more than once a week. I haven't done anything crazy nor have i even pushed myself hard. Yesterday I ran a nice little 5 miler and felt fine. Went about my evening; shower, eat, play with the little one, ect. Well I get in bed and about a hour later I get up and the moment my foot hit the ground it feels like my foot is tearing apart. So of course i try to narrow down the pain area and it starts from the end of my big toe, along the arch on the bottom of my foot toward the inner side of it and then stops before the heel. Thought it would be better this morning, and maybe just a cramp or something. NOPE!!!!! Not that this weekends race is a big deal, but the issue that something is wrong sucks. Doing some research PF may be the issue and I'm thinking how (BAD WORD HERE) do i end up with a overuse issue, without actually overusing. Shoes have less than 200 miles on them so I don't believe that's the issue, but that's not going to stop me from going out and get a new pair ASAP. Very frustrated at the moment and just needed somewhere to complain, thanks for reading.
> 
> TLDR: My foot hurts and idk why.



Sorry about your injury (which sure sounds like PF). Not that you need any unsolicited advice, but in yoga, we occasionally do a sequence with a tennis ball:  first rolling along bottom of foot (light-mod pressure, no pain).  Then we progress to stationary pressing down: placing heel on ball and pressing, moving to arch (which is the "yahoo!" spot), then toe pads, then toes. It definitely helps my foot feel more "open"


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I have watched more races in the last two years than I ever have before. I remember watching the LA Marathon last year and my husband told me he couldn't believe that I was watching it and I basically replied with a "I know right?" but I think it's because I know who some of the runners are and I have a lot more interest in it.

Speaking of the Barkley, I know the guy who completed it this year! John Kelly is married to a childhood friend of mine and we went to the same college. We were at their wedding but haven't really kept up much sense except through our parents over the years. All I can say is that the dude is hardcore and it is so awesome that he finished. I watched the Ginger Runner podcast interview of him and he said that he had to train for part of Barkley on a treadmill because of his young kids. He said he would put he treadmill at 20% incline and just go! Not gonna lie, I didn't even know treadmill inclines went that high.


----------



## Miranda

Wendy98 said:


> Now don't go and get my hopes up!  I don't trust any wind in Boston.


https://www.facebook.com/Race-Day-Weather-204446523249635/ is a local meterologist/runner who provides race weather updates for my area (NH Seacoast), but has been doing Boston updates this week since a lot of locals go down and run the marathon.  He's also predicting a tail wind in his weather update today.


----------



## pixarmom

FFigawi said:


> Hey @CheapRunnerMike! Bike porn!
> 
> View attachment 231230



Love it!!!  Last weekend while running my second-to-worst half marathon ever, I saw bikers on the road and thought, "I wish this was a triathlon."  Given how I felt at that point, I was referring to a sprint triathlon, of course.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I always watch Boston on TV, for many many years.  I'm local, so it's just on our regular CBS TV channel and there's lots of pre-coverage with local human interest stories and stuff that I love.  I also watch all the Track & Field during the Olympics, and sometimes the Trials or various National or World Championships if I happen to catch them, but I don't go out of my way to record those.  I have had that Barkley documentary in my Netflix list for a while, but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## SunDial

My screen name came from a fellow drag racer.   I used to race my SUV and he had one of the fastest vehicles going down the quarter mile.  I was one of the slowest, if not the slowest.  He always joked that I was sooooo slow that the track needed a Sundial to measure my quarter mile elapsed time.  

The nick name stuck with everyone out at the drag strip.  So it has been my name for the last decade.   I even named my SUV the Sundial Express.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you have any hobbies other than running?



Photography, puzzles and video games.


----------



## SunDial

FFigawi said:


> Scuba diving, wine tasting, beer drinking, travel, hashing - I've got enough to keep me busy
> 
> 
> 
> "Active recovery" is the phrase you're looking for



I am going to have to remember this term!!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Yes! I love watching big races- Olympics and Trials, Boston, etc. I can clearly remember watching the women's Olympics marathon last summer and telling my DH that I will never be able to run 1 mile as fast as they can hold for 26.2... while eating a donut. Seriously. Balance, right?


Side Question... I've been eyeing a local June 5K as a test of my fitness/speed attempt. While looking at the website, I noticed that the course wasn't certified, which didn't seem like a big deal... But then the course map shows the 5K at 3.2 miles. If you were planning on racing, would you run this? That .1 mile could likely add a minute (+?) to my time.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you watch running events (Track, road races, Tri's) on TV or PC?



I may tune in to watch a bit of Boston but I find watching a marathon on TV is _really _boring.  I do watch a lot of triathlon though.  A lot of the Ironman recaps get shown on our sports channels here in Canada and I will record them.  I also have a subscription to triathlonlive.tv which has live broadcasts of every ITU race and an archive of all of the ITU WTS & World Cup races going back to 2009...I watch a lot of these races while riding on the bike trainer. 

Another super cool series just started a month ago called Super League Triathlon (horrible name, I know) and they have a really cool viewer-friendly format that is a blast to watch.  They broadcast the races on youtube and the production quality is top-notch.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use to prevent chafing during a run? For someone getting into running what would you advise them not to do?



Body Glide or Aquaphor in the spots needed for long runs.  Nothing for the short ones.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I watched running a lot more during the last Olympics than I ever have. I plan to watch some of Boston on Monday and I definitely want to check out the Barkley documentary on Netflix. I have read a few articles about it and I am in complete awe and amazement that people are capable of completing something like that.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you watch running events (Track, road races, Tri's) on TV or PC


Not usually unless it's the olympics. I'll watch Boston highlights too but that's about it.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you watch running events (Track, road races, Tri's) on TV or PC?



Short answer no. I don't really have a lot of free time, so I value what I do have. 



LSUlakes said:


> Time to vent a little. I'll admit I have been in a running slump over the last few months. I finally got my mind back into it and started to run more than once a week. I haven't done anything crazy nor have i even pushed myself hard. Yesterday I ran a nice little 5 miler and felt fine. Went about my evening; shower, eat, play with the little one, ect. Well I get in bed and about a hour later I get up and the moment my foot hit the ground it feels like my foot is tearing apart. So of course i try to narrow down the pain area and it starts from the end of my big toe, along the arch on the bottom of my foot toward the inner side of it and then stops before the heel. Thought it would be better this morning, and maybe just a cramp or something. NOPE!!!!! Not that this weekends race is a big deal, but the issue that something is wrong sucks. Doing some research PF may be the issue and I'm thinking how (BAD WORD HERE) do i end up with a overuse issue, without actually overusing. Shoes have less than 200 miles on them so I don't believe that's the issue, but that's not going to stop me from going out and get a new pair ASAP. Very frustrated at the moment and just needed somewhere to complain, thanks for reading.
> 
> TLDR: My foot hurts and idk why.



I'm so sorry! It sounds like something I had when I ran track in high school. It came on suddenly for me, too, as you describe. The physical trainer put me in an air cast (I think to keep me from overexerting more than anything) and had me work on special stretches. Basically you find a table or desk (or other solid structure that comes up to about your hips, I even used hurdles at race events in a pinch!), plant your hands flat on that, use your good leg as an anchor somewhat behind you, and then stretch the injured foot slightly ahead of you, focusing on the arch area (make it as flat as possible). Granted, this advice is old, but it worked for me at the time. Hope you're soon on the mend!


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you watch running events (Track, road races, Tri's) on TV or PC?



If I happen to be flipping through the channels, and I see a run or triathlon, I will definitely watch; however, my favorite things to watch are the cycling grand tours (Giro, Tour, & Vuelta).


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you watch running events (Track, road races, Tri's) on TV or PC?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I watch them when I can. I watch more marathons than other events and comparing to any other sporting event they take about the same time to watch the lead packs finish as watching a football game or baseball.
> 
> How to watch the Boston Marathon: Link on ways to watch this years marathon.



I watch some running events on TV.  I will have Boston playing on cell while working. 

 I watch a lot more triathlon events on the internet than anything else.    I will watch on laptop or feed thru TV.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you watch running events (Track, road races, Tri's) on TV or PC?


ATTQOTD: You bet - as much and as often as I can! I've loved watching track & field for as long as I can remember.



> TLDR: My foot hurts and idk why.


I'll just throw this out to you... I trained in and ran Dopey in the same shoe (multiple pairs, but all the same make & model) with no issues. Took 2 weeks off from running after Dopey. When I started back up, I had foot and shin pain after every run in the same shoes, even the brand-new pair. Switched to an old pair that's a different brand/model... no pain. Back to the Dopey brand/model... pain. All I can think is that it is an overuse thing: some part/s of me was getting overused by that particular shoe and using a different shoe doesn't stress that part/s. IDK if that would make any sense in your case, but thought I'd share, just in case!


----------



## FFigawi

opusone said:


> If I happen to be flipping through the channels, and I see a run or triathlon, I will definitely watch; however, my favorite things to watch are the cycling grand tours (Giro, Tour, & Vuelta).



A great way to keep up with the grand tours is Live Update Guy (http://liveupdateguy.com). Charles is a former cycling journalist (he has a small part in The Program) who provides live text coverage of all the stages, and there's a great community of folks who are online every stage to chat and talk about the racing and life.


----------



## LSUlakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> Side Question... I've been eyeing a local June 5K as a test of my fitness/speed attempt. While looking at the website, I noticed that the course wasn't certified, which didn't seem like a big deal... But then the course map shows the 5K at 3.2 miles. If you were planning on racing, would you run this? That .1 mile could likely add a minute (+?) to my time.



Its not uncommon for local 5k's to not be "certified", in fact I would thing more of them are not than are. have you tried using mapmyrun to map the route out to see what it is or even have the ability to run the route before hand as a training run you can see how much off the 3.1 it is. Most certified 5k's will be anywhere from 3.1 to 3.15 as a accepted distance. Your GPS may show a little more for than that because of many factors. So in short a full extra 0.1 will add a minute or less to your time, but if you can determine its closer 3.15 than 3.2 I wouldnt worry to much about it and race it.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> I've watched the Barkley Marathon documentary a while back and have to say that while its a very cool event, theres not a snowballs chance in hell that I would ever sign up for it. lol Many props to the ones who give it a go. Even if I were able to run that kind of mileage, I would get lost because I suck at navigating.



I have watched that too.  I would never sign up for that now.   Maybe decades ago but not at 58.  

Along with the tennis ball idea, I have heard about using a frozen water bottle in place of a ball for PF.


----------



## SunDial

baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have watched more races in the last two years than I ever have before. I remember watching the LA Marathon last year and my husband told me he couldn't believe that I was watching it and I basically replied with a "I know right?" but I think it's because I know who some of the runners are and I have a lot more interest in it.
> 
> Speaking of the Barkley, I know the guy who completed it this year! John Kelly is married to a childhood friend of mine and we went to the same college. We were at their wedding but haven't really kept up much sense except through our parents over the years. All I can say is that the dude is hardcore and it is so awesome that he finished. I watched the Ginger Runner podcast interview of him and he said that he had to train for part of Barkley on a treadmill because of his young kids. He said he would put he treadmill at 20% incline and just go! Not gonna lie, I didn't even know treadmill inclines went that high.



I watched that podcast too.  His story was amazing.


----------



## LSUlakes

SunDial said:


> I have watched that too.  I would never sign up for that now.   Maybe decades ago but not at 58.
> 
> Along with the tennis ball idea, I have heard about using a frozen water bottle in place of a ball for PF.



I have a bottle in the freezer at work. Grabbed it out the fridge this morning and it should be ready to go soon! 



Thanks everyone for the suggestions and support!


----------



## SunDial

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I may tune in to watch a bit of Boston but I find watching a marathon on TV is _really _boring.  I do watch a lot of triathlon though.  A lot of the Ironman recaps get shown on our sports channels here in Canada and I will record them.  I also have a subscription to triathlonlive.tv which has live broadcasts of every ITU race and an archive of all of the ITU WTS & World Cup races going back to 2009...I watch a lot of these races while riding on the bike trainer.
> 
> Another super cool series just started a month ago called Super League Triathlon (horrible name, I know) and they have a really cool viewer-friendly format that is a blast to watch.  They broadcast the races on youtube and the production quality is top-notch.




Thanks for the new channel to watch.

And I am all caught back up.


----------



## Jules76126

I catch events every now and then on TV. We watched as many of the track and field events as we could last year during the Olympics. We missed the 10,000K (I think?) where Galen Rupp was running so my husband made us watch it on the computer. We also watched a lot of the Olympic trails prior to the games. My husbands family is very into running so ever time we went to their house in Maine last summer either the trails, Olympics, or Tour was on the TV. 

I will definitely follow Boston, but mainly because I am local and its always been a huge day here. When I was a kid we always checked out the marathon. Back then I thought everyone had Marathon Monday off. And for anyone who is in Boston and enjoys beer, definitely check out the 26.2 brew from Sam Adams. It only brewed for Marathon day and all profits are donated to a charity that benefits the marathon victims and their families.


----------



## kywyldcat03

I have a question for the group.  In a couple of weeks, I will be doing my second marathon.  I have been part of a training group for the past 14 weeks and that has significantly improved everything about my running.  I am running Dopey in 2018 and I have a couple half-marathons and possibly a marathon before Dopey.  I do not want to lose the momentum I have gained from the training and want to keep myself in the same shape I am in now or better if possible so I can maybe get a PR for better Dopey corral.  I just had my last longest run last weekend (20 miles) and am now tapering down for the race with my training group.  After the race, I am not sure what my long runs should be week to week if I am not having another race for a couple months.  How should I alternate the distances for my long runs each week until I start the Dopey training plan so I am not starting from scratch?


----------



## DopeyBadger

kywyldcat03 said:


> After the race, I am not sure what my long runs should be week to week if I am not having another race for a couple months. How should I alternate the distances for my long runs each week until I start the Dopey training plan so I am not starting from scratch?



Since you're running a marathon coming up, I believe the recovery from that is paramount to continuing your improvement.  I usually schedule two full weeks off from running completely if I'm running the marathon full go (which I've yet to run a marathon not at full go).  It helps induce the recovery and reinvigorates things post-marathon.  Then, the next 2-3 weeks after 2 weeks off are spent at VERY easy pacing.  I don't push the pace, but just go out for a few days a week (maybe 4-6) for 45-60 minutes.  Then, after two weeks of easy running, I slowly reintroduce my long run and pacing.  While you may lose some fitness (as an estimate roughly 6%) in those two weeks, I've found I regain that fitness quite quickly and am usually back in the same shape pre-marathon about 6 weeks later.  You will probably find that after 5-7 days from the marathon and some running you'll feel fine physically, but the biochemical/physiological things going on in the background tend to need more time to fully recover (which is why I recommend 2 off + 2-3 easy).

From there, I'd figure out when you want to start Dopey training.  Figure out how much time you have between and whether you're doing any races in that timeframe.  If no race, then set a "mock" goal race for one week prior to the week you want to start Dopey training (as long as the mock race is not a marathon - see above for extended recovery timeline).  Regardless of the distance of mock race (5k, 10k, HM), my advice would be to keep the long runs at no more than an alternating 90 min and 150 min every other week (but this is the maximum and shouldn't be what you're doing the whole time).  The timing of your other HMs and possible marathon would also play a role in pre-Dopey training.

As a hobby, I setup custom training plans for others.  So if you want to throw something together and me look it over just send me a PM.  I'm also ready and willing to write a fully customized schedule based on your history, availability, current fitness, and goals.  I do it for free.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I don't really watch events like that on TV much.  We have been faithful watchers of the Tour de France the last few years though.  We record it though and then watch it so we can fast forward when it gets boring.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I don't have a ton of time for watching running events, but also I don't come across them often.  I do watch them when possible during the olympics, the only time I know I can find them.  If we are home Monday, I'll throw on the marathon most likely.  

Now cycling, that my husband frequently DVRs or streams from online sources and airplays to our TV.  Last weekend it was Paris Roubaix. I call the Tour de France period my annual snoozefest.  While I find it interesting at times, it is just soooo long,  I lose interest and fall asleep on the couch pretty much every night.  I should really find a race during that 3 week period, it's my most rested time of the year!


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: I don't usually watch running events, but I did watch a few events during these last Olympics!  Will try to catch some of the Boston coverage on Monday.  Good luck to those of you who are running this weekend and those of you running Boston! What an accomplishment!!  Enjoy every moment!  I'll be thinking of you!  

@LSUlakes I hope your foot feels better asap! I'd recommend some ibuprofen (as long as you can take NSAIDs) in addition to that ice!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> Its not uncommon for local 5k's to not be "certified", in fact I would thing more of them are not than are. have you tried using mapmyrun to map the route out to see what it is or even have the ability to run the route before hand as a training run you can see how much off the 3.1 it is. Most certified 5k's will be anywhere from 3.1 to 3.15 as a accepted distance. Your GPS may show a little more for than that because of many factors. So in short a full extra 0.1 will add a minute or less to your time, but if you can determine its closer 3.15 than 3.2 I wouldnt worry to much about it and race it.



Thanks for the feedback- It seems that most races run long (because of not running the tangents), but I just hope 3.2 (5.15K on the map they provided) doesn't turn into 3.3 or 3.4. I like the idea of running the course before- that's a good idea. 

PS Hope your foot feels better soon... I'm sure that's incredibly frustrating! Good luck!


----------



## roxymama

Catching up today!

One thing hubby likes to do is search the TV for the words like Triathlon or Race or Ironman, etc and tape things that come up.  The annoying thing though is often these events get pre-empted or cut short.  So we get all amped up to watch some 70.3 championship or something and then end up with a half hour of super exciting introdutions to be then cut off with a stupid informercial. Or it'll say it's a road race and then it's like fishing.


----------



## SunDial

roxymama said:


> Catching up today!
> 
> One thing hubby likes to do is search the TV for the words like Triathlon or Race or Ironman, etc and tape things that come up.  The annoying thing though is often these events get pre-empted or cut short.  So we get all amped up to watch some 70.3 championship or something and then end up with a half hour of super exciting introdutions to be then cut off with a stupid informercial. Or it'll say it's a road race and then it's like fishing.



That sounds like when I tune in to watch NHRA drag racing and some softball or tennis tournament runs long.  I mean really!!!! Yes I am a gear Head


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*ATTQOTD:* I usually watch the Olympic Track and Field events, and sometimes parts of some of the big-name Marathons. I've seen bits of Boston and NYC before. I plan to tune in to Boston on Monday for sure though since I'm off of work (Spring Break for local school districts).


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> 17 - @Wendy98 - Boston Marathon (2:54:59 / N/A)
> 17 - @RunDisneyDad - Boston Marathon (TBD / N/A)
> 17 - @BikeFan - Boston Marathon (NG / N/A)


Best of luck to you all this weekend!!!



pixarmom said:


> 1:50 for the half marathon and I feel like nerves start to mess with my pace as soon as I know a PR is likely.


This is so me!! I didn't actually think others were impacted in the same way.



LSUlakes said:


> My foot hurts and idk why


That is sooo frustrating, and I hope you are getting some answers!! If you feel reasonably better, I would like to add a race for this Easter Sunday. Spring Flyer 10 Miler. I am hoping for under 1.5 hours. TIA.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use to prevent chafing during a run? For someone getting into running what would you advise them not to do?
> 
> ATTQOTD: For all my runs I apply Body Glide and rarely have issues, for long runs over 18 miles I also apply band-aids to my nipples so I don't make loud noises when I get in the shower. It's the worse I tell you! For someone starting out I would suggest avoid wearing a necklace as the swinging motion over time can cause issues. (I once saw a guy running with one and the chafing was nasty.) Another area of concern, especially while running with a singlet is the area where my triceps and armpit area can rub against each other. It isn't always a problem, but I've had to use the use Vaseline on stick during a race to ease the issue before.



I put body glide on my nipples for shorter runs to avoid any rubbing, works well.  Once I approach ten+ mile I put the band aids on the nipples.  I generally don't need anything for chafing until I get to the marathon.  For the marathon I body glide the crap out of anything that could rub against something.  Feet, inner things, etc...  I also put vaseline into between my toes for the marathon.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you watch running events (Track, road races, Tri's) on TV or PC?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I watch them when I can. I watch more marathons than other events and comparing to any other sporting event they take about the same time to watch the lead packs finish as watching a football game or baseball.
> 
> How to watch the Boston Marathon: Link on ways to watch this years marathon.
> 
> Time to vent a little. I'll admit I have been in a running slump over the last few months. I finally got my mind back into it and started to run more than once a week. I haven't done anything crazy nor have i even pushed myself hard. Yesterday I ran a nice little 5 miler and felt fine. Went about my evening; shower, eat, play with the little one, ect. Well I get in bed and about a hour later I get up and the moment my foot hit the ground it feels like my foot is tearing apart. So of course i try to narrow down the pain area and it starts from the end of my big toe, along the arch on the bottom of my foot toward the inner side of it and then stops before the heel. Thought it would be better this morning, and maybe just a cramp or something. NOPE!!!!! Not that this weekends race is a big deal, but the issue that something is wrong sucks. Doing some research PF may be the issue and I'm thinking how (BAD WORD HERE) do i end up with a overuse issue, without actually overusing. Shoes have less than 200 miles on them so I don't believe that's the issue, but that's not going to stop me from going out and get a new pair ASAP. Very frustrated at the moment and just needed somewhere to complain, thanks for reading.
> 
> TLDR: My foot hurts and idk why.



Having grown up in MA I used to watch at least some part of the marathon coverage every year.  That was even before I ran.  Now I try to watch it as much as I can.  This year I hoped to take the day off from work and go in person but it's not in the cards because I have to conserve my vacation time for the court appearances.  



LSUlakes said:


> I've watched the Barkley Marathon documentary a while back and have to say that while its a very cool event, theres not a snowballs chance in hell that I would ever sign up for it. lol Many props to the ones who give it a go. Even if I were able to run that kind of mileage, I would get lost because I suck at navigating.



I found this documentary to be fascinating.  I love the idea of challenging myself, which is why I tackled the marathon, and why I hope to BQ someday.  Barkely, that's a special level of insanity.  No thank you!



LSUlakes said:


> I have a bottle in the freezer at work. Grabbed it out the fridge this morning and it should be ready to go soon!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the suggestions and support!



From what you describe it sounds like PF to me.  You can try all the tricks but none of them worked for me.  I would tell you if two weeks goes by and the pain is still there get to a doctor.  I ran on mine for about 3 months.  I finally couldn't handle it anymore and went to the doctor and 3 weeks later it was gone.  

But I feel your pain.  I am so frustrated myself.  Just when I got my groove back my knee hurts.  It is still swollen.  I tried to ride my bike today and it hurt to ride.  It hurts like it did when I was hopping around on one leg while on crutches.  I swear, there better not be something wrong with my knee.  I need to run some races this year.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## LSUlakes

Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 231367



I really like this one! It's very true!! Thanks for posting these.


----------



## LSUlakes

@Sailormoon2 I added your race to the OP. Best of luck!

So my foot stopped bothering me by this afternoon and against my better judgement I went for a easy 3 miler. At the time of this post nothing is bothering me. Guess well see in the morning. Fingers crossed.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you watch running events (Track, road races, Tri's) on TV or PC?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I watch them when I can. I watch more marathons than other events and comparing to any other sporting event they take about the same time to watch the lead packs finish as watching a football game or baseball.
> 
> How to watch the Boston Marathon: Link on ways to watch this years marathon.



I watch it all!  I watched the Boston and LA marathons last year, start to finish and I watched almost all of the Olympic track and field coverage.  Even though I'm not an elite runner, I feel like everyone out there is one of us.  Thanks for reminding me!  I just set the DVR for Monday.



Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 231367



I needed that.



LSUlakes said:


> @Sailormoon2 I added your race to the OP. Best of luck!
> 
> So my foot stopped bothering me by this afternoon and against my better judgement I went for a easy 3 miler. At the time of this post nothing is bothering me. Guess well see in the morning. Fingers crossed.



Great news!  I hope that pain stays away and it was just a fluke thing!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I joined in over on the marathon thread the other day but may as well introduce myself over here too and join in. So I'm new over here and want to join in on the fun! I ran a little bit a few years ago but it didn't last too long. In January a coworker and I decided it was time to get back into shape and lose a few pounds so we came up with a few goals and started running. The first goal was to do a 5k so we did a beer run 5k in March. About that time my brother decided he was going to go for his second Dopey. I was slightly jealous of him running in Disney so I talked to him quite a bit and he convinced me I could do a half marathon and run with him. After signing up and doing a little research I decided I wanted to try for 2 races over the weekend so I joined his work's team with team in training so I could get in on the 5k or 10k and they asked if I was interested in doing both. Of course the words came out of my mouth faster than my brain could kick in so now I am signed up for 3 runs. Im super excited for the challenge and my first Disney runs but slightly terrified of what I'm getting myself into. I'll probably need as much support as I can as it gets closer and in the mean time can't wait to join you all along the way!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Welcome!


PrincessMickey said:


> ...so now I am signed up for 3 runs...



The unofficial rule is that when you do a non-sanctioned multi-race weekend, like 5K+10K+HM, you get to name it after a Disney character. Let us know what you come up with.

Hopefully we can collectively provide some guidance on your running journey!


----------



## SarahDisney

@LSUlakes, when you get a chance, please add the following race for me:

*June 4 - SarahDisney - NYCRUNS Narrows Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)*
That's an ambitious goal for me. Cutting almost 5 minutes off my PR. But it's supposedly a flat course, and between the lack of hills and my hope of not having another "okay, I'm done" moment at mile 9, I'm gonna try for it. 

I also will probably be running a 5K memorial day weekend (yes, the weekend before the half ... plan is to take the 5k super easy), but the race hasn't been officially announced yet, so I'm waiting on the announcement before adding it to the list.


----------



## Wendy98

Checking in from Boston...just picked up my race stuff (and dropped some $$$).  I bought this year's jacket because that orange one I have is obnoxiously bright.  This was my first time going to the expo in Friday instead of Saturday--omg, was it so much better and less crowded!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Wendy98 said:


> Checking in from Boston...



Awesome (and great pics too)!

Have a great race!


----------



## BikeFan

DopeyBadger said:


> PS - @Wendy98 @RunDisneyDad @BikeFan if you share your bib #, then we can track you live on Marathon Monday!  But of course only if you want us too, as this would obviously break anonymity for some.



I'm 8855.  You can follow along, but don't expect anything fast - Monday is just about fun and finishing!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

roxymama said:


> Catching up today!
> 
> One thing hubby likes to do is search the TV for the words like Triathlon or Race or Ironman, etc and tape things that come up.  The annoying thing though is often these events get pre-empted or cut short.  So we get all amped up to watch some 70.3 championship or something and then end up with a half hour of super exciting introdutions to be then cut off with a stupid informercial. Or it'll say it's a road race and then it's like fishing.



You can always find a bunch of the M-Dot official recaps on YouTube...no risk of the DVR cutting out


----------



## Wendy98

BAA 5k today.  My older son and daughter ran it.  I ended up running with dd--I was nervous we wouldn't find her at the end.  I was blown away by her!  She ran the entire thing.  When we run at home, she runs a 12-12:30 mile.  Her pace for the 5k was 10:28/mile.  She smiled the entire time and loved it.  My son ran on his own.  He took off and we never saw him again.  Results aren't posted yet, so I don't know his time.  Also awesome:  seeing Team Hoyt on the course.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Wendy98 said:


> Checking in from Boston...just picked up my race stuff (and dropped some $$$).



Based on my shopping record at Disney Expos, I can only imagine the $$$ I would drop at Boston if I ever managed to BQ.


----------



## pixarmom

First, love the updates and photos, @Wendy98!

Race report for today:  Brew City Half Marathon! 

The weather:  45 degrees at the start and over 70 degrees at the finish.  I dressed for both with throw-away arm warmers and brought along one of my cheap space blankets.  But two weekends in a row running in a tank?  I already have tan lines on my back - this is crazy!

The good:  After last weekend's awful half, I planned to run this in 2 hours - which is a comfortable, non-pushing-it pace for me.  I spent the first 8 or 9 miles thinking this was the easiest half marathon ever!  So happy - great breeze, great trail, happy runners, running zen!  Good aid stations, enthusiastic volunteers, and the course passed by my husband and mateojr at one of the gazillion egg hunts he's doing this weekend!  And based on advice from @DopeyBadger, I almost ran this whole thing blind!  At the end, I looked at the finish clock and had a moment of panic that I was so far over PR range.  Silly, because running this in 2 was the original plan, and that's what happened.  (10th in age group, which was a surprise, so yay!)  Race sweatshirts were not the best quality, but a nice red color.

The not-as-good:  It was pretty warm for the last 3-4 miles - I'm still adjusting to the warmth.  Also, no chocolate milk or fruit at the finish.    Just beer and bratwurst.  OK, I get it's in theme and everything, but boo.

Overall, loved it and highly recommend!


----------



## sky13

Wow I finally managed to catch up! Have been in a complete running funk last couple of weeks due to sheer number of hours spent at work = no time or energy to go running! But finally managed to go out for a 10k run this morning which actually felt pretty good.

So much for trying to train for my upcoming first half marathon though - which is in just 2 weeks, eeks! The aim is going to be to try to jog the whole course, although I suspect I might end up spending part of it walking... 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you use to prevent chafing during a run? For someone getting into running what would you advise them not to do?



I ran my first 10k last year, and for a while couldn't figure out why I felt so sore in certain spots afterwards! 

I've found that for distances of around maybe 5-8k I can get away without any Body Glide. Beyond that I need Body Glide to prevent chafing!

I'm still figuring out what sort of stuff I like best though - I've been using the pink Body Glide and quite like it, but I also have a bottle of Sport Shield and a tube of the green Body Glide cream to try out. Unfortunately Body Glide is a little hard to get hold of where I am so if it turns out to be my favourite I'm going to have to order it...


----------



## Sailormoon2

*Race Recap: *Spring Flyer 10 Miler. So I was hoping to complete this in under an hour and a half, of coursse that was when my Canadian brain thought 10 miles was 15K-LOL! It was an out and back course along one of our river parkways. 13 degrees celcius (I think that's around 50F). It was however quite humid, but lovely with the fog rising off the water. I started excessively slow, because I felt pretty stiff-but by 10K I was feeling great, and probably the biggest accomplishment was that I passed 8 people in the last 5Ks! Finished in 1:34, which is acceptable, but doesn't improve on my POT for January's corals. So, I'm still in the hunt-luckily I have three more possible races before the cut-off.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Happy Marathon Monday everyone!  The following DIS members (and honorary DIS member Jaime) are running in the Boston Marathon today:



Best of luck to you all and have fun! @Wendy98 @RunDisneyDad @BikeFan

Here's the link to runner tracking (link)

Watch live here (link) - need NBCsports cable provider


----------



## LSUlakes

PrincessMickey said:


> I joined in over on the marathon thread the other day but may as well introduce myself over here too and join in. So I'm new over here and want to join in on the fun! I ran a little bit a few years ago but it didn't last too long. In January a coworker and I decided it was time to get back into shape and lose a few pounds so we came up with a few goals and started running. The first goal was to do a 5k so we did a beer run 5k in March. About that time my brother decided he was going to go for his second Dopey. I was slightly jealous of him running in Disney so I talked to him quite a bit and he convinced me I could do a half marathon and run with him. After signing up and doing a little research I decided I wanted to try for 2 races over the weekend so I joined his work's team with team in training so I could get in on the 5k or 10k and they asked if I was interested in doing both. Of course the words came out of my mouth faster than my brain could kick in so now I am signed up for 3 runs. Im super excited for the challenge and my first Disney runs but slightly terrified of what I'm getting myself into. I'll probably need as much support as I can as it gets closer and in the mean time can't wait to join you all along the way!



Welcome to the thread! If you have any races coming up let me know and I will add them to the OP. Just provide me with the date - name of race with distance and a goal time. If you have any questions there are a lot of helpful people here who can help you out. Good luck with training!



Wendy98 said:


> Checking in from Boston...just picked up my race stuff (and dropped some $$$).  I bought this year's jacket because that orange one I have is obnoxiously bright.  This was my first time going to the expo in Friday instead of Saturday--omg, was it so much better and less crowded!
> 
> View attachment 231459 View attachment 231460 View attachment 231461 View attachment 231462 View attachment 231463



I also have that orange jacket, and its very bright! Love this pictures!



Mickey Momma said:


> Based on my shopping record at Disney Expos, I can only imagine the $$$ I would drop at Boston if I ever managed to BQ.



The expo has anything and everything you can possibly imagine for running. It's huge! You have to be careful of how much time you spend there to avoid being on your feet to much lol.


----------



## LSUlakes

Good morning and welcome to Marathon Monday's version of the *QOTD: *What part of a marathon do you find to be the most interesting? 

ATTQOTD: I find that miles 19 - 22 are the most interesting. I have found its at that point of the race that really test you. Of course when you have just the last 5k to go all of the negative thoughts just vanish and the indescribable feeling of finishing is just around the corner.

By this time this morning, I would think all of the Dis runners at the marathon should be at the staging area at the school and the first wave is probably lining up!


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: I think I agree with you - 19-22 are the test for me.  Getting to 23 and knowing there's a 5K(ish) left is a huge boost.


----------



## roxymama

Well since the only marathons I've ever participated in were in a boat...(which is faster than running and full of 9 people, so not quite the same.)

The moment we broke away/passed our main competition around mile 20.  Was exhilirating to know you are in the lead but scary to know they are coming up behind you (it was staggered start.)
I guess that's my favorite part of watching people run the marathons on tv...when people try to break away and then you watch if it'll work or not.  The announcers get so into it.  
My favorite part of reading race recaps is when people cross the finish because I just sit at my computer crying for them.


----------



## Miranda

The side camera views of the runners, especially the men, blows my mind.  It's hard to tell from the front view exactly how fast they're going, even though you know intellectually how fast it is, but the side view is like... holy crap there is no way I can even run that fast for 100m!


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What part of a marathon do you find to be the most interesting?



Miles 1-4 are the biggest test for me. Those are the ones where I'm feeling like garbage and there's still a long way to go. Once I get moving, into a bit of a groove, and convinced I will finish I get out of my head and go with the flow. Someday I might be fast enough to really start analyzing my marathon form and approach, but I'm currently a "just cross the finish line" marathoner.

I've also only run the WDW Marathon, so "most interesting" probably has a different context for me than others who have run other marathons.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Good morning and welcome to Marathon Monday's version of the *QOTD: *What part of a marathon do you find to be the most interesting?


Good question! 

I'll agree and say the 19-22 mile mark. However I think any part can be interesting depending on the race.


----------



## roxymama

I just wanted to chime in that I think that all you people who have attempted and completed a marathon (or multiple) are pretty awesome.  It's sooooo many miles, so I'm in awe of y'all.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  My personal wall seems to be between miles 17 and 19 during the marathon, so that either makes it the most interesting or most frustrating!


----------



## LSUlakes

Boston Marathon Update:

Wendy - 5k 20:30 / 6:36 per mile


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What part of a marathon do you find to be the most interesting?



Miles 18-22.  As some others have mentioned getting to 23 and knowing there is only a 5K left takes away some of the mental difficulty.  Those are the miles that most affect my end time.  I can get through 18 most of the time pretty well but the mental struggle of still having 8 miles to go is rough.  Once I get to 23 I also know how my time is looking compared to my goals.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Mile 18. Not sure why. Maybe because its halfway between 16 (10 to go!) and 20, where you get a mental bonus.

One year,our cat died at age 18 (RIP Boots!) not long before Rocket City Marathon. Starting that year, I developed the tradition of devoting mile 18 to memories of deceased pets.

So if you see a guy with a wistful smile and tears in his eyes at mile 18...


----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 - 10k 41:00 (6:36) , 15k 1:01:22 (6:34)
RunDisneyDad - 5k 24:31 (7:54)
BikeFan - 5k 24:09 (7:47)


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> I really like this one! It's very true!! Thanks for posting these.



Its a pleasure. 



keahgirl8 said:


> I needed that.



I need it all the time.  Whenever I doubt myself on anything I remind myself of the quote.  Makes so much sense because if in your mind you don't feel you can do something then you really have little to no shot of doing it.




LSUlakes said:


> Good morning and welcome to Marathon Monday's version of the *QOTD: *What part of a marathon do you find to be the most interesting?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I find that miles 19 - 22 are the most interesting. I have found its at that point of the race that really test you. Of course when you have just the last 5k to go all of the negative thoughts just vanish and the indescribable feeling of finishing is just around the corner.
> 
> By this time this morning, I would think all of the Dis runners at the marathon should be at the staging area at the school and the first wave is probably lining up!



I say mile 16-21 is the most challenging for me. Usually after mile 21 I know I am going to finish and it's just powering through at that point.


----------



## Chaitali

I realized I had forgotten to put in my results for the Georgetown 10 miler a couple weekends ago.  I did not come close to my 2:15 goal   I went out too fast and it was warm and sunny on the race course so I definitely flagged at the end.  My official time was 2:22:54.

As far as the QOTD, I haven't run a full marathon yet so I can only speak as a spectator.  Watching, I find the finish line the most interesting   I'm live streaming the Boston Marathon right now and enjoying the coverage but I'm disappointed it's not on the BAA site this year and just through NBC.


----------



## SheHulk

LSUlakes said:


> Wendy98 - 10k 41:00 (6:36) , 15k 1:01:22 (6:34)
> RunDisneyDad - 5k 24:31 (7:54)
> BikeFan - 5k 24:09 (7:47)


Dang!!!!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: the only marathons I've run have been in Disney too. "Interesting" is a tough question if you mean running, not watching. It always starts getting "interesting for me in Animal Kindgom, I think that surface really disagrees with me. After that I'd have to agree with lots of folks here , about mile 23.
Watching a marathon, is have to say after mile 20. It's a cliche that the race starts there. How people find another gear at that point is beyond me.


----------



## LSUlakes

*Boston Update:*

Wendy98 - 20k 1:22:08 (6:42), 13.1 Mi 1:26:35 (6:32)
RunDisneyDad - 10k 49:08 (7:56)
BikeFan - 10k 48:15 (7:46), 15k 1:12:46 (7:54)

Men Lead pack at Mile 20
Female Leader is solo by a good bit probably 5k or so to go...


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Princess was my first Half, so I'm not really contemplating a full just yet. On the Half and during training I seem to struggle when I get up to about 9 miles. At Princess, once I got to about 10.5 all was well. 




OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD:One year,our cat died at age 18 (RIP Boots!) not long before Rocket City Marathon. Starting that year, I developed the tradition of devoting mile 18 to memories of deceased pets.



I LOVE this idea!


----------



## LSUlakes

Only two left in the lead pack for the men. Rupp still in it and looking good!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What part of a marathon do you find to be the most interesting?


Like many others I have only run one and it was at WDW so it might change but I would say mile 25. The first 25 miles I felt pretty good, I kept expecting it to get to a point where I was going to struggle like everybody had told me. But that moment never came. I think it was because I talked to a girl that was struggling from miles 17-21, it kept my mind off of myself. When I got to World Showcase I was so excited but my legs started to feel heavy. I think if I would have stopped at that point I couldn't have started again. Mentally I was like go go go but my body was like I'm done. It was an interesting conflict for sure.


----------



## LSUlakes

Female Winner is Kiplagat (Spelling is probably wrong) unofficial time of 2:21:52


----------



## Ariel484

Jordan Hasay and Desiree Linden went 3 and 4 for the US!


----------



## LSUlakes

*Boston Update:
*
Mens winner - Kirui, 2:09:xx
Rupp finishes second a few seconds behind. 

Wendy98 - 25k 1:42:44 (6:40), 30k 2:04:00 (6:51)
RunDisneyDad - 15k 1:13:34 (7:53), 20k 1:38:03 (7:53), Half 1:43:27 (7:55)
BikeFan - 20k 1:37:42 (8:02), Half 1:43:10 (8:02)


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> RunDisneyDad - 15k 1:13:34 (7:53), 20k 1:38:03 (7:53), Half 1:43:27 (7:55)
> BikeFan - 20k 1:37:42 (8:02), Half 1:43:10 (8:02)



So, do we think @BikeFan and @RunDisneyDad know they are running so close to each other?


----------



## LSUlakes

opusone said:


> So, do we think @BikeFan and @RunDisneyDad know they are running so close to each other?


Depending where they started within the wave/corral they could be nearly a half mile apart. Each wave has 7,500 so it all kinda depends. Or they could be only a few feet from one another... Would be interesting if they knew about each other though!

Edit: After looking at the map, they seem to be about 0.1k or less from one another. lol


----------



## rteetz

Meb's final Boston 2:17:00 very emotional finish for him


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Most interesting or most agonizing??  I would say somewhere between mile 17 and 22. There's something about mile 17 for me, I always seem to slow way down at that point and usually by mile 20 I have to incorporate a lot of walking. I'm hoping to fix this issue with better training for my next marathon.


----------



## Ariel484

opusone said:


> So, do we think @BikeFan and @RunDisneyDad know they are running so close to each other?


If only they'd worn lime green Mickeys!


rteetz said:


> Meb's final Boston 2:17:00 very emotional finish for him


Awww.  Love Meb!


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> Depending where they started within the wave/corral they could be nearly a half mile apart. Each wave has 7,500 so it all kinda depends. Or they could be only a few feet from one another... Would be interesting if they knew about each other though!
> 
> Edit: After looking at the map, they seem to be about 0.1k or less from one another. lol



And right now, the tracking has them at the exact same location!


----------



## mrsgryphon

opusone said:


> And right now, the tracking has them at the exact same location!



I just saw that - how cool!


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: I have only run one marathon (Disney this year).  My most interesting was mile 19.  That is when I started getting massive cramps in my calves.  It was like electricity running through my body.  That moment is when I realized my mind was there but my body couldn't handle the loss in sodium.  I have since developed a method to maintain my sodium and have not had any issues since.  I mix Tailwind in my Gatorade and that has eliminated the cramps completely.  Now I am running my second marathon on the 29th and am more than ready this time to hit mile 19 with tenacity and coast the remainder.  I have also learned to negative split which helps me out a ton.  I just have to remember to start out slow and if I think I am running slow, try to run slower for the first few miles at least.


----------



## rteetz

My university president crossed the half point at 1:45:55 with an estimated 3:31 finish.


----------



## opusone

Only 2.2 km to go for @Wendy98!  Rockin' a 6:43 average pace so far!!


----------



## Ariel484

Okay, I don't know why I'm having such a hard time finding this: does anyone know how late the course stays open?


----------



## opusone

@Wendy98 with a 2:56:41!!!!!!  Awesome!  That's a 6:44 average pace!  Just wow.


----------



## roxymama

opusone said:


> @Wendy98 with a 2:56:41!!!!!!  Awesome!  That's a 6:44 average pace!  Just wow.



WOOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## mrsgryphon

opusone said:


> @Wendy98 with a 2:56:41!!!!!!  Awesome!  That's a 6:44 average pace!  Just wow.



Amazing!


----------



## rteetz

opusone said:


> @Wendy98 with a 2:56:41!!!!!!  Awesome!  That's a 6:44 average pace!  Just wow.


Amazing! That's so awesome!


----------



## opusone

I think @BikeFan and @RunDisneyDad definitely found each other since their last two splits have been within 1-2 seconds of each other.


----------



## Ariel484

Congratulations @Wendy98!!


----------



## Ariel484

opusone said:


> @Wendy98 with a 2:56:41!!!!!!  Awesome!  That's a 6:44 average pace!  Just wow.


7th in AG! Amazing!!


----------



## opusone

Ariel484 said:


> 7th in AG! Amazing!!



...and 60th overall female!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Congrats @Wendy98!  Appears to be a new PR as well and beats last year's Boston Marathon time.  Major props Wendy!


----------



## Chaitali

@Wendy98 congrats!  That's so impressive


----------



## dis_or_dat

OMG @Wendy98 !!!!! An inspiration to all!! Congrats on destroying the sub 3:00 time!


----------



## kywyldcat03

@Wendy98 Congratulations!  That is so awesome! You are an inspiration to us all!


----------



## Sailormoon2

OMG!! @Wendy98 you are a running Goddess!!!


----------



## mrsgryphon

Congratulations @Wendy98!!  Amazing performance!


----------



## LSUlakes

*Boston Update:*

Wendy98 - 35k 2:25:39 (6:58), 40k 2:46:57 (6:52), Finish 2:56:41!!!
RunDisneyDad - 25k 2:02:35 (7:54), 30k 2:28:06 (8:13), 35k 3:01:48 (10:52)
BikeFan - 25k 2:02:36 (8:01), 30k 2:28:04 (8:12), 35k 2:53:51 (8:18) 40k 3:19:14 (8:11)


----------



## DopeyBadger

Ariel484 said:


> Okay, I don't know why I'm having such a hard time finding this: does anyone know how late the course stays open?



Per the Participant Guide,
"6 hours from the time the last official starter in the fourth wave crosses the start line"

LINK

I know unofficially there have been runners to cross as much as 10+ hours after start, but I'm not positive their results are official then.


----------



## Ariel484

opusone said:


> ...and 60th overall female!


DAAAAAYUMMM!!! 


DopeyBadger said:


> Per the Participant Guide,
> "6 hours from the time the last official starter in the fourth wave crosses the start line"
> 
> LINK
> 
> I know unofficially there have been runners to cross as much as 10+ hours after start, but I'm not positive their results are official then.


GAH, thank you!! That link was NOT working for me earlier and I wanted to throw my computer out the window! Now I can stop driving myself nuts!


----------



## rteetz

My university president finished in 3:39:17


----------



## LSUlakes

I think someone here said they are a civil engineer a while back... Well I came across the new article about a section of I-20 buckling today, what do you think caused this? Link to story.
Not enough expansion joints maybe?


----------



## opusone

@BikeFan with a 3:30:30!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## JulieODC

Congrats to all the Boston runners!! Amazing!

We were cheering just past the 13.1 mark - and it was truly amazing to watch. It was cool to see Meb!

I wished we'd stayed long enough to see Kathrine Switzer but we had to leave for nap time.

A little hot though - but dropping now and getting cloudy, so hopefully that helps.


----------



## Ariel484

Congratulations @BikeFan!!!


----------



## opusone

@RunDisneyDad with a 3:49:30!!!  Great job!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> I think someone here said they are a civil engineer a while back... Well I came across the new article about a section of I-20 buckling today, what do you think caused this? Link to story.
> Not enough expansion joints maybe?


I am studying to be a civil engineer. I'd have to look into it more but was there any weird weather like heat or something? Could be something with the rebar within the concrete.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Congratulations to _our_ Boston finishers! @Wendy98, @RunDisneyDad, and @BikeFan!  

Can't wait to read the recaps....


----------



## roxymama

@BikeFan Such a pleasant race time to look at 3:30:30 or as we say in Chicago tree-tirty-tirty!

@RunDisneyDad Congrats!!  Can't wait to hear about both your races.


----------



## kywyldcat03

LSUlakes said:


> I think someone here said they are a civil engineer a while back... Well I came across the new article about a section of I-20 buckling today, what do you think caused this? Link to story.
> Not enough expansion joints maybe?


I am a civil engineer.  After looking at the link, it appears that a leak in a gas line caused the defect in the roadway which led to the buckling.  There could have been a lot of other reasons other than the gas line which cause the road to buckle.  My guess is that the gas line broke because of the roadway buckling.  It doesn't seem like a gas line breaking could do that.  From some of the photos posted, it looks like there is an adjacent drainage structure.  It could be that a drain pipe failed under the roadway allowing water to degrade the subgrade enough to cause a sink in the roadway. Then with repeated traffic hitting it caused the gas line to break which opened it up even more.  But that is my guess.  Likely some sort of subsurface structural failure.


----------



## Ariel484

Way to go @RunDisneyDad!!


----------



## ZellyB

Amazing job, Boston runners!!  Congrats @Wendy98 , @RunDisneyDad and @BikeFan


----------



## Ariel484

72 degrees in Boston right now...toasty for a marathon!!


----------



## baxter24

I have only run one marathon and it was at Disney. Miles 18-21 were the toughest for me. I remember someone shouting at mile 20 there there was "just a 10k to go" and that did not give me the burst in energy like the "just a 5k to go" always does! 

Congrats to @Wendy98, @RunDisneyDad, and @BikeFan! You guys are awesome!


----------



## dis_or_dat

Congrats to @Wendy98, @BikeFan , and @RunDisneyDad !!! Thrilling for us at home and can't wait for any recaps!


----------



## LSUlakes

Congrats to the Marathon runners today! From what I have been reading, it sounds like it got a little warm out there today about midway through the race. A lot a very interesting stories with todays marathon. I am also encouraged by Rupps race, it looks like the Americans will at least have a shot at winning a major marathon in the coming years. Mebs last Boston as a "competitive" runner was also a big story and you could see how much this race meant to him today. Also Kathrine Switzers running of todays marathon 50 years after her first run and the history behind it. They are retiring her bib number today as well. Did you know she is also ~70 ish, you know what that means... running keeps you looking young!


----------



## gjramsey

Yeah, it looks like the warmth beat down several of my friends that were running today.  All of them ran much slower times then they expected. Early this morning one post the following on Facebook:  "Some days are for PRs, some others for beers... with a 68-70 F forecast I call this one an IPA Marathon Day"


----------



## SueInBoston

Congratulations to the Boston runners, it was a great day for spectators!


----------



## Wendy98

Quick check in as I suck down my second Diet Coke....thank you all for such kind words!  I had a great race despite the warm temps! Left hamstring got crampy with 2 miles to go. I will give a better update when I get home.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@BikeFan  and @RunDisneyDad Congratulations!! Those are very impressive times


----------



## Slogger

Congrats @Wendy98, @BikeFan , and @RunDisneyDad ........

Just qualifying for Boston seems like a lofty goal, but all three of you qualified to run AND posted awesome finish times. Hopefully the experience was just as amazing.
Can't wait to hear your stories.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Congrats to @BikeFan, @RunDisneyDad and @Wendy98!  You guys crushed it out there!


----------



## sourire

Many congratulations to you all on your races today...You're an inspiration to us @BikeFan, @RunDisneyDad, and @Wendy98!!! Can't wait to hear about it!!


----------



## pixarmom

Mickey Momma said:


> Congratulations to _our_ Boston finishers! @Wendy98, @RunDisneyDad, and @BikeFan!
> 
> Can't wait to read the recaps....



Ditto!  Congrats to all of you!  And so excited to hear the race reports!


----------



## jmasgat

Congrats, Wendy!!!! I was the crazy lady in a pink shirt yelling your name at Comm Ave before the pass under Mass Ave.


----------



## McNs

AWESOME results for our Boston marathoners! Got me thinking maybe I do have another marathon in me...


----------



## mrsgryphon

opusone said:


> @BikeFan with a 3:30:30!!!  Congratulations!



Cool finishing time!  Congratulations @BikeFan!



opusone said:


> @RunDisneyDad with a 3:49:30!!!  Great job!



@RunDisneyDad Congratulations!!


----------



## Wendy98

jmasgat said:


> Congrats, Wendy!!!! I was the crazy lady in a pink shirt yelling your name at Comm Ave before the pass under Mass Ave.


I heard you!  And saw you!  I wondered who was yelling my name.  I needed that--I was hurting a little then.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Congratulations to those of you that ran today.  Awesome times and even better memories I would have to think.  I am 100% jealous and can only hope I get to run it someday as well.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Seems very fitting today.  I have seen all the results on Instagram from the people I follow and every one of them said how hard to race was today and many of them had cramping because of the heat.  What we all do on this thread is amazing.  Whether you run a 5K or 100 mile races distance running is not easy and I am impressed by you all!!!


----------



## BikeFan

I'm terrible typing on a tablet, but I want to thank all of you for the kind words, and for following along online.  It really did encourage me to keep up the pace, knowing I was being followed.  

Race report (short version): It was an amazing experience.  The day was warm, hard for racing but great for spectating, and the crowds were out in force.  They really did an incredible job of propelling the runners along.  If you've ever considered doing Boston, do it.  Everything about it was spectacular!


----------



## michigandergirl

Congrats to @BikeFan, @RunDisneyDad, and @Wendy98!!! You guys rock!! Seriously, so inspirational. I really hope to run Boston someday, some way, somehow.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Good morning and welcome to Marathon Monday's version of the *QOTD: *What part of a marathon do you find to be the most interesting?



Interesting to watch? I'd say 22-24, since that seems to be when the winners make their move on the rest of the pack. How they can throw down the fastest mile of the race in that stretch amazes me.

Congrats to @Wendy98, @BikeFan, and @RunDisneyDad for great races today.


----------



## SunDial

Congrats on a fantastic event and times.  @BikeFan @RunDisneyDad @Wendy98 

Y'all did amazing.


----------



## Anisum

Congrats @Wendy98, @RunDisneyDad, and @BikeFan it sounds like you had a wonderful time! Hope it wasn't too toasty for you!


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What part of a marathon do you find to be the most interesting?



@FFigawi is right as far as watching them goes - for the pros it's a 20 mile warmup and then the race starts at 20, so just after 20 when they start making moves is the most interesting.

For myself, I love the first half of marathons. Running easily, enjoying the scenery, chatting with/meeting other runners. It's also the time to analyze how things are going and adjust planning for the second half. Is that BQ possible today? In the second half I focus on running, maintaining form and after 20, playing mind games with myself. It's pretty much an interior focus and so less interesting. I don't really care what I'm running by or through by then. (At Disney, I'd be happy if we got thru all the parks by 20 miles and did the last 10k on open road. Helps me to zone out anyway.)

Congrats to  @Wendy98, @RunDisneyDad, and @BikeFan!


----------



## DVCFan1994

Congratulations @Wendy98 @BikeFan and @RunDisneyDad !  You all had such great times!  

As a MA local who ran a slow easy 4 miles yesterday, I thought that warmth and full sun was rough.  Knowing how strong all of you ran the marathon is inspiring.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *With various types of watches, GPS systems and apps there are many things we are able to track with our training and diets these days. How do you use this data to your advantage or do you just find that its interesting to look back on you history of stats? Have you ever been able to look back at a training period and see what parts helped you to see a gain or set back? 

ATTQOTD: With a Forerunner 235 and the Garmin app, I am able to track my sleep, HR, steps, as well as runs. I also use myfitnesspal from time to time which syncs with the Garmin app so I can watch calorie consumption and burned. That part is probably more important during focused training periods or trying to reach weight loss goals. I also use the Garmin app to track miles on my shoes. The tracking of shoes is great, because I no longer guess about how long a shoe last and I can compare how some shoes last longer than others, or which ones cause some issues. Tracking sleep can reveal why a run on a certain day seems more difficult than it should have been. I know that at times things dont go as planned, but I like to be able to pinpoint a reason of why something did not go as I thought it should. So sleep and diet reveal a lot when compared to runs. I also just enjoy looking at all the different types of data these types of apps provide over both short time frames and long periods of time.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With various types of watches, GPS systems and apps there are many things we are able to track with our training and diets these days. How do you use this data to your advantage or do you just find that its interesting to look back on you history of stats? Have you ever been able to look back at a training period and see what parts helped you to see a gain or set back?


Well I don't really track my diet. In tracking my training I look at monthly and weekly totals. I mainly try to keep it close to my selected training plan. I also don't really go back after a race looking at my training. I think I will look back for this Heras marathon training though.


----------



## Jules76126

Congrats to all the runners yesterday. It was a beautiful day in Boston for spectating, not so much for running. I love seeing everyone walking around this city with their medals and bright yellow shirts. Definitely an inspiration. It basically went from 80 to 45 overnight so today is much more temperate. Welcome to New England.


----------



## kywyldcat03

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With various types of watches, GPS systems and apps there are many things we are able to track with our training and diets these days. How do you use this data to your advantage or do you just find that its interesting to look back on you history of stats? Have you ever been able to look back at a training period and see what parts helped you to see a gain or set back?


I started out just using the Nike+ app on my phone.  Once I realized the benefits of the watch, I switched to an Apple Watch (1st series).  That was a total waste of money IMO.  Then after lots of research (thank you DC Rainmaker), I bought a Garmin Forerunner 25.  It is an entry level running watch but perfect for me starting out.  I am an engineer so I thrive in the details.  Not only do I use the Garmin Connect App, but also track my runs in Strava, Smashrun, and I have a spreadsheet of all my runs and statistics.  I look at everything to try to correlate what works and what does not for me.  Anytime I have a good or bad run, I comment on it and it is saved as notes with the run.  I track mileage with my shoes to see number of miles as well as statistics by shoe.  I know my average pace for every pair of shoes I have run in.  I compare similar distances and statistics by distance and year to year to see how I have improved.  I also track humidity and temperature to know how I perform under different conditions.  These and many other statistics help me to plan out my training and know my limits and when I can try to push it to get better.


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With various types of watches, GPS systems and apps there are many things we are able to track with our training and diets these days. How do you use this data to your advantage or do you just find that its interesting to look back on you history of stats? Have you ever been able to look back at a training period and see what parts helped you to see a gain or set back?.



You guys are a lot more high tech than me. I've got the cheapest GPS (Garmin Forerunner 10) and I track my training and shoe mileage in a spreadsheet. I don't monitor my diet much other than avoiding what I know I shouldn't be eating. Maybe I should enter the 21st century some time


----------



## LSUlakes

@Wendy98 @RunDisneyDad and @BikeFan you just completed the Boston Marathon.... When are you going to Disney World? 

All jokes aside, I told my wife last night that if/when I make it to Boston, we should then end the trip with a few days to WDW. lol She asked if I was planning on winning the lotto, so I guess I should add that to the "to do" list.


----------



## Nole95

I have a Garmin Forerunner 15 that I use at the moment, and it does what I need it to do.  Tracks my pace, time, and I use the lap feature when I need to.  I love using the Garmin Connect app to track all the runs, and I also started using Strava.  On top of all this, I have all my runs from 2012 sitting in a spreadsheet.  That way, in case anything ever happens to all my electronic data, I at least have the distances down in a spreadsheet.  It also makes it easier to view everything at one time, and I also use it to calculate the mileage on my shoes.


----------



## PrincessV

CONGRATS Boston marathoners!!!!!

*ATTQOTD:* I only use Runkeeper to track my runs (well, I use iSmoothRun during my runs, but then I export its data to Runkeeper.) The only things I ever look back on are: 1. summer runs to see what intervals/pace I did the year before (helps when the heat first appears and I feel so slow), and 2. shoe mileage tracking. I'm not at all a data-driven runner - I mostly use GPS to help get me close to home at the end of a run because I have no natural sense of distance lol!


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: I am a bit all over the place!

- I have a Garmin FR 235 but I just use that for outdoor runs
- I track steps on the FitBit app on my phone, but that's so I can get a discount on my health insurance.  If that discount didn't exist, I wouldn't pay attention to the steps 
- I use Google Docs to track my mileage...both to sort of make sure I'm not increasing too quickly and for shoe mileage.  And it's where I lay out training plans - I make a big "calendar" each year to plan out my races and training plans.  I like doing it this way because I can open Google Docs on a computer or on the app on my phone.  I also have a sheet for past race times (helpful for figuring out what I want to use for PoT for Disney races)
- I track my weight on a little notebook by my scale...purely so I can sort of make sure I stay within the same 5ish-pound range.  I try to check in every week or 2
- Sometimes I will track what I eat for a few days if I want to lose a few pounds, but I generally hate doing that and it doesn't last long  I used to REALLY love the Weight Watchers app until they changed to the new way of counting points, sigh


----------



## ZellyB

I also use a few things to track.  I have a Garmin 220 for tracking running and then I'm also on the Strava group.  I also have a Fitbit to track steps because we get money put in an HRA if we hit 6000 steps per day.  I have a spreadsheet with my schedule and where I keep a running tally of miles, cross-training and mileage on my shoes.  I use My Fitness Pal to track calories and carbs since I'm trying to get some weight off right now as well and I put that info in my spreadsheet as well so it's easy to see my progress (or lack thereof).


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With various types of watches, GPS systems and apps there are many things we are able to track with our training and diets these days. How do you use this data to your advantage or do you just find that its interesting to look back on you history of stats? Have you ever been able to look back at a training period and see what parts helped you to see a gain or set back?



I primarily track the following using my Garmin 235 - sleep/deep sleep, resting HR, steps, calories burned, and HRvPace.  Long answer, so I'll put it behind a spoiler to save space.



Spoiler: DATA!



-For sleep/deep sleep, I mostly just wake up in the morning to evaluate how the sleep went.  I find that it correlates pretty well with how I feel when I wake up.  I like to get 8-9 hours of sleep and 3-5 hours of deep sleep (as defined by the Garmin).

-For the resting HR, I watch it on a daily basis to see how close it is to my normal which is 45 bpm.  If it starts to move away, it could be a sign of too much of a training load or an oncoming sickness.  I also track it on a weekly basis to watch for trends in my training load.

Daily Resting HR (that peak in the middle was a sinus infection that lasted ~6 weeks, and just to the left was Dopey, and just to the right was starting back up consistent running of pace)

 

Weekly Resting HR (first red bar is Dopey, second red bar is sinus infection at its worst, minor blip towards the 3/4 mark is when I decided to kick up my training paces in this current cycle and my bodies response.  I've kept those paces up and the HR has come down since = good sign)
 

-I don't do much with the steps, but I participate in weekly steps challenges with other runners.

-For calories burned, I just try to make sure my calorie intake is in the same vicinity as the output of calories burned.  Since I have an optical HR monitor with 24/7 readings, and since my personal data is as accurate as I believe I can input it, then the calories burned should be within 6-7% error of the real number.  So not great, but good enough.  If the data were based off of the speed/weight/distance calculation (hence no HR monitor) the calories burned error is more like 20-35% (but as high as 60%).

-Lastly, my favorite metric to track is my heart rate vs pace.  

 

Alright, this is a lot of data. What does it mean? The x-axis is pace. The y-axis is heart rate in bpm. The blue circle and blue line represent my HR from Jan 2015 to Apr 2015 (before I started my first Hansons cycle, new diet, 6 days a week running, train slow = race fast mindset, etc.). The yellow squares and black line is my HR data in mid-December right before Dopey (at the time this represented my peak as late December I started to see a bounce back and the numbers diminished because the training got derailed).  The "x"s represent where I was in late January when I started to run again post-Dopey (so you can see how much it moved from the yellow squares/black line in about 4 weeks time, or about the estimated 6% loss of fitness).  The triangles and green line are my "two-week current" data set.  This shows me where I am today only based off the last two weeks of data.  The lines are logarithmic curves of the data points.

To make this, I just go through all my runs and input the average pace and average HR for sustained runs.  So if I do a long run of 15 miles, then I average the pace from 1-15 and the HR from 1-15, then plot a data point.  But if the run isn't sustained, like this mornings 2 mile WU + 6x1000m with 400m RI + 2 mile CD, then I average the WU together by itself and then each 1000m interval by itself.  On these types of runs I avoid using the data of the CD because of the increased HR due to the stressed induced from the workout.  Things get tough the faster you run though (relative to fitness) because the HR needs some time to reach steady state.  So on short intervals 800-1200m I tend to look at the later portion of the interval and eyeball the "average HR" as this avoids the build-up for the HR.  It's important to note that environmental conditions and elevation plays a role in the data as well.  But I run the same path (3 mile loop) other than for speed work, so the elevation effect is normalized for me.

What's important to remember about the blue line is that this wasn't when I started running. At this point in my running career I had been running for 2.5 years. A total of 2200 miles. I had completed 6 halfs and 4 marathons. This is to say, this HR data is not me just starting out. But astonishingly after/during once cycle of Hansons my HR dropped DRAMATICALLY. A HR of 146 was a 9:42 min/mile, then a 8:21 min/mile, and now a 7:15 min/mile. That's progress. So an interesting trend so what good can this serve? Well, I use the equation from the logarithmic curve to predict race times for different distances.  I've found what my historical HR is during different races and then plug that value into the logarithmic equation to determine my current HR pace.  In Fall 2015, I used this method to predict a 3:40 marathon (I ran a 3:38). In Spring 2016 I had one data point to predict a 3:30 marathon (I ran a 3:28). When I put in one data point from my current HR (about 4 weeks post marathon which would be the equal fitness point) I had a marathon prediction of 3:24 (I ran a 3:23:43 in October 2016). It's incredible how predictive it has been. So, the big question is what does the black line say now?

 

My mile time is predicted at 5:04. *HR = 179
My 5K is a 5:39-5:49 min/mile (17:33-18:03). *HR = 166-169
My 10K is a 5:57-5:58 min/mile (36:53-37:00). *HR = 163-164
My HM is a 6:12-6:36 min/mile (1:21:18-1:26:37). * HR = 154-160
My M is a 6:44-6:58 min/mile (2:56-3:02). *HR = 149-152
My Dopey M is a 6:58-7:14 min/mile (3:02-3:09). *HR = 149 with fatigue fade

*HR prediction model based on past HR data in actual races for me personally.

These last few months I've been doing 5k/10k pacing and it's worked wonders on the prediction model.  But the question has come up recently as to whether it's still accurate.  I don't believe I could run a 6:12 min/mile for 13.1 miles, yet the prediction calculator says I can (I mean that's what my 1000m "2 mile race" pace workout was this morning with an average HR of 157).  It will be very interesting to see how these upcoming 5k/10k practice races go and how closely they hit the prediction.  In the past, I've only used this for marathon projections.  Regardless, I'm on track for the October goal of sub-3.


----------



## LSUlakes

DopeyBadger said:


> I primarily track the following using my Garmin 235 - sleep/deep sleep, resting HR, steps, calories burned, and HRvPace.  Long answer, so I'll put it behind a spoiler to save space.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DATA!
> 
> 
> 
> -For sleep/deep sleep, I mostly just wake up in the morning to evaluate how the sleep went.  I find that it correlates pretty well with how I feel when I wake up.  I like to get 8-9 hours of sleep and 3-5 hours of deep sleep (as defined by the Garmin).
> 
> -For the resting HR, I watch it on a daily basis to see how close it is to my normal which is 45 bpm.  If it starts to move away, it could be a sign of too much of a training load or an oncoming sickness.  I also track it on a weekly basis to watch for trends in my training load.
> 
> Daily Resting HR (that peak in the middle was a sinus infection that lasted ~6 weeks, and just to the left was Dopey, and just to the right was starting back up consistent running of pace)
> 
> View attachment 232041
> 
> Weekly Resting HR (first red bar is Dopey, second red bar is sinus infection at its worst, minor blip towards the 3/4 mark is when I decided to kick up my training paces in this current cycle and my bodies response.  I've kept those paces up and the HR has come down since = good sign)
> View attachment 232040
> 
> -I don't do much with the steps, but I participate in weekly steps challenges with other runners.
> 
> -For calories burned, I just try to make sure my calorie intake is in the same vicinity as the output of calories burned.  Since I have an optical HR monitor with 24/7 readings, and since my personal data is as accurate as I believe I can input it, then the calories burned should be within 6-7% error of the real number.  So not great, but good enough.  If the data were based off of the speed/weight/distance calculation (hence no HR monitor) the calories burned error is more like 20-35% (but as high as 60%).
> 
> -Lastly, my favorite metric to track is my heart rate vs pace.
> 
> View attachment 232042
> 
> Alright, this is a lot of data. What does it mean? The x-axis is pace. The y-axis is heart rate in bpm. The blue circle and blue line represent my HR from Jan 2015 to Apr 2015 (before I started my first Hansons cycle, new diet, 6 days a week running, train slow = race fast mindset, etc.). The yellow squares and black line is my HR data in mid-December right before Dopey (at the time this represented my peak as late December I started to see a bounce back and the numbers diminished because the training got derailed).  The "x"s represent where I was in late January when I started to run again post-Dopey (so you can see how much it moved from the yellow squares/black line in about 4 weeks time, or about the estimated 6% loss of fitness).  The triangles and green line are my "two-week current" data set.  This shows me where I am today only based off the last two weeks of data.  The lines are logarithmic curves of the data points.
> 
> To make this, I just go through all my runs and input the average pace and average HR for sustained runs.  So if I do a long run of 15 miles, then I average the pace from 1-15 and the HR from 1-15, then plot a data point.  But if the run isn't sustained, like this mornings 2 mile WU + 6x1000m with 400m RI + 2 mile CD, then I average the WU together by itself and then each 1000m interval by itself.  On these types of runs I avoid using the data of the CD because of the increased HR due to the stressed induced from the workout.  Things get tough the faster you run though (relative to fitness) because the HR needs some time to reach steady state.  So on short intervals 800-1200m I tend to look at the later portion of the interval and eyeball the "average HR" as this avoids the build-up for the HR.  It's important to note that environmental conditions and elevation plays a role in the data as well.  But I run the same path (3 mile loop) other than for speed work, so the elevation effect is normalized for me.
> 
> What's important to remember about the blue line is that this wasn't when I started running. At this point in my running career I had been running for 2.5 years. A total of 2200 miles. I had completed 6 halfs and 4 marathons. This is to say, this HR data is not me just starting out. But astonishingly after/during once cycle of Hansons my HR dropped DRAMATICALLY. A HR of 146 was a 9:42 min/mile, then a 8:21 min/mile, and now a 7:15 min/mile. That's progress. So an interesting trend so what good can this serve? Well, I use the equation from the logarithmic curve to predict race times for different distances.  I've found what my historical HR is during different races and then plug that value into the logarithmic equation to determine my current HR pace.  In Fall 2015, I used this method to predict a 3:40 marathon (I ran a 3:38). In Spring 2016 I had one data point to predict a 3:30 marathon (I ran a 3:28). When I put in one data point from my current HR (about 4 weeks post marathon which would be the equal fitness point) I had a marathon prediction of 3:24 (I ran a 3:23:43 in October 2016). It's incredible how predictive it has been. So, the big question is what does the black line say now?
> 
> View attachment 232043
> 
> My mile time is predicted at 5:04. *HR = 179
> My 5K is a 5:39-5:49 min/mile (17:33-18:03). *HR = 166-169
> My 10K is a 5:57-5:58 min/mile (36:53-37:00). *HR = 163-164
> My HM is a 6:12-6:36 min/mile (1:21:18-1:26:37). * HR = 154-160
> My M is a 6:44-6:58 min/mile (2:56-3:02). *HR = 149-152
> My Dopey M is a 6:58-7:14 min/mile (3:02-3:09). *HR = 149 with fatigue fade
> 
> *HR prediction model based on past HR data in actual races for me personally.
> 
> These last few months I've been doing 5k/10k pacing and it's worked wonders on the prediction model.  But the question has come up recently as to whether it's still accurate.  I don't believe I could run a 6:12 min/mile for 13.1 miles, yet the prediction calculator says I can (I mean that's what my 1000m "2 mile race" pace workout was this morning with an average HR of 157).  It will be very interesting to see how these upcoming 5k/10k practice races go and how closely they hit the prediction.  In the past, I've only used this for marathon projections.  Regardless, I'm on track for the October goal of sub-3.



If you BQ in October do you know if the registration window for 2018 Boston will still be open? With that in mind, if you got into Boston for 2018, having just run a marathon in October, would you still run Dopey as well as Boston in April? Just curious on the approach on something like that.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> If you BQ in October do you know if the registration window for 2018 Boston will still be open? With that in mind, if you got into Boston for 2018, having just run a marathon in October, would you still run Dopey as well as Boston in April? Just curious on the approach on something like that.



My October marathon falls in the 2019 Boston Qualifying window.  I think the window for 2018 will close around Sept 16-21 as it did in 2017.

http://www.runnersworld.com/races/2017-boston-marathon-registration-dates-announced

The plan is that Dopey 2018 will be my last.  I'll have a pretty good idea after October 2017 whether I'm running Boston 2019, but I know that I won't be doing Dopey 2019 (for reasons including Boston and other reasons).  I could conceivably run all three as PR attempts, but it would be tight and not something I'd want to try and squeeze.  Money wise, regardless of the training windows, will dictate that I can't do Dopey 2019 and Boston 2019.  But even if I don't qualify in October 2017, I may/may not go for a spring marathon attempt (I'm leaning towards not, but I guess ask me after Oct 2017 and how close I get  ).  As of today, spring 2018 is pencilled in as half marathon paced work (as I haven't done a non-challenge HM since December 2015).


----------



## DopeyBadger

DopeyBadger said:


> I primarily track the following using my Garmin 235 - sleep/deep sleep, resting HR, steps, calories burned, and HRvPace.  Long answer, so I'll put it behind a spoiler to save space.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DATA!
> 
> 
> 
> -For sleep/deep sleep, I mostly just wake up in the morning to evaluate how the sleep went.  I find that it correlates pretty well with how I feel when I wake up.  I like to get 8-9 hours of sleep and 3-5 hours of deep sleep (as defined by the Garmin).
> 
> -For the resting HR, I watch it on a daily basis to see how close it is to my normal which is 45 bpm.  If it starts to move away, it could be a sign of too much of a training load or an oncoming sickness.  I also track it on a weekly basis to watch for trends in my training load.
> 
> Daily Resting HR (that peak in the middle was a sinus infection that lasted ~6 weeks, and just to the left was Dopey, and just to the right was starting back up consistent running of pace)
> 
> View attachment 232041
> 
> Weekly Resting HR (first red bar is Dopey, second red bar is sinus infection at its worst, minor blip towards the 3/4 mark is when I decided to kick up my training paces in this current cycle and my bodies response.  I've kept those paces up and the HR has come down since = good sign)
> View attachment 232040
> 
> -I don't do much with the steps, but I participate in weekly steps challenges with other runners.
> 
> -For calories burned, I just try to make sure my calorie intake is in the same vicinity as the output of calories burned.  Since I have an optical HR monitor with 24/7 readings, and since my personal data is as accurate as I believe I can input it, then the calories burned should be within 6-7% error of the real number.  So not great, but good enough.  If the data were based off of the speed/weight/distance calculation (hence no HR monitor) the calories burned error is more like 20-35% (but as high as 60%).
> 
> -Lastly, my favorite metric to track is my heart rate vs pace.
> 
> View attachment 232042
> 
> Alright, this is a lot of data. What does it mean? The x-axis is pace. The y-axis is heart rate in bpm. The blue circle and blue line represent my HR from Jan 2015 to Apr 2015 (before I started my first Hansons cycle, new diet, 6 days a week running, train slow = race fast mindset, etc.). The yellow squares and black line is my HR data in mid-December right before Dopey (at the time this represented my peak as late December I started to see a bounce back and the numbers diminished because the training got derailed).  The "x"s represent where I was in late January when I started to run again post-Dopey (so you can see how much it moved from the yellow squares/black line in about 4 weeks time, or about the estimated 6% loss of fitness).  The triangles and green line are my "two-week current" data set.  This shows me where I am today only based off the last two weeks of data.  The lines are logarithmic curves of the data points.
> 
> To make this, I just go through all my runs and input the average pace and average HR for sustained runs.  So if I do a long run of 15 miles, then I average the pace from 1-15 and the HR from 1-15, then plot a data point.  But if the run isn't sustained, like this mornings 2 mile WU + 6x1000m with 400m RI + 2 mile CD, then I average the WU together by itself and then each 1000m interval by itself.  On these types of runs I avoid using the data of the CD because of the increased HR due to the stressed induced from the workout.  Things get tough the faster you run though (relative to fitness) because the HR needs some time to reach steady state.  So on short intervals 800-1200m I tend to look at the later portion of the interval and eyeball the "average HR" as this avoids the build-up for the HR.  It's important to note that environmental conditions and elevation plays a role in the data as well.  But I run the same path (3 mile loop) other than for speed work, so the elevation effect is normalized for me.
> 
> What's important to remember about the blue line is that this wasn't when I started running. At this point in my running career I had been running for 2.5 years. A total of 2200 miles. I had completed 6 halfs and 4 marathons. This is to say, this HR data is not me just starting out. But astonishingly after/during once cycle of Hansons my HR dropped DRAMATICALLY. A HR of 146 was a 9:42 min/mile, then a 8:21 min/mile, and now a 7:15 min/mile. That's progress. So an interesting trend so what good can this serve? Well, I use the equation from the logarithmic curve to predict race times for different distances.  I've found what my historical HR is during different races and then plug that value into the logarithmic equation to determine my current HR pace.  In Fall 2015, I used this method to predict a 3:40 marathon (I ran a 3:38). In Spring 2016 I had one data point to predict a 3:30 marathon (I ran a 3:28). When I put in one data point from my current HR (about 4 weeks post marathon which would be the equal fitness point) I had a marathon prediction of 3:24 (I ran a 3:23:43 in October 2016). It's incredible how predictive it has been. So, the big question is what does the black line say now?
> 
> View attachment 232043
> 
> My mile time is predicted at 5:04. *HR = 179
> My 5K is a 5:39-5:49 min/mile (17:33-18:03). *HR = 166-169
> My 10K is a 5:57-5:58 min/mile (36:53-37:00). *HR = 163-164
> My HM is a 6:12-6:36 min/mile (1:21:18-1:26:37). * HR = 154-160
> My M is a 6:44-6:58 min/mile (2:56-3:02). *HR = 149-152
> My Dopey M is a 6:58-7:14 min/mile (3:02-3:09). *HR = 149 with fatigue fade
> 
> *HR prediction model based on past HR data in actual races for me personally.
> 
> These last few months I've been doing 5k/10k pacing and it's worked wonders on the prediction model.  But the question has come up recently as to whether it's still accurate.  I don't believe I could run a 6:12 min/mile for 13.1 miles, yet the prediction calculator says I can (I mean that's what my 1000m "2 mile race" pace workout was this morning with an average HR of 157).  It will be very interesting to see how these upcoming 5k/10k practice races go and how closely they hit the prediction.  In the past, I've only used this for marathon projections.  Regardless, I'm on track for the October goal of sub-3.



I'll add one thing - if anyone wants, I have made an excel spreadsheet template of the HRvPace dataset so you could do this with your own data.  I made it to share (for free), so just PM me your email address (DIS doesn't allow .xlsx attachments) and I'll send it to you.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Congratulations @BikeFan, @RunDisneyDad, and @Wendy98!!! You all are awesome and I hope you had the best time!! 

ATTQOTD: I was fitbit enthusiast, but now use my Apple Watch 2. I track it all, but one of my favorite features is the reminder to get up and walk around every hour. My desk job is a killer health wise and I could totally sit all day.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I am low-tech. Timex Ironman watch. It doesn't record anything but time (shock!) I track my miles with a free online website. I watch my weight with an Excel spreadsheet that keeps a rolling 3 day average.

I am a software developer and don't want another high-tech device demanding that I do something. Oddly enough, I work for a communicATions gianT, in a group that helps make 'wearables' possible.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Since I started running in 2012/2013, I was logging all the runs on the Nike app. I was logging other exercise and nutrition into MyFitnessPal for awhile, but that fell by the wayside. As of April 1, I joined Strava, mostly so I can better follow the @DopeyBadger training plan, and so I can be inspired by the rest of the Dis group on there.   
I'm in the market for a Garmin now. DH is a big fan of Apple products...I borrowed his Apple watch and tried it for a week-->fail.  In the middle of a run at the end of this trial period, the screen went to something else, I couldn't figure out how to get back to the screen with the run data, my Bruce music turned off, major frustration ensued....Anyway, when I got home, I handed it back to him and said thanks but no thanks, you keep on enjoying it. I think it's too high tech for me. =P  The Garmin is going to be a present to myself after the 10-miler we have coming up...incentive to continue sticking with the training plan and to continue the journey transitioning from run/walk to continuous running.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I like the idea of data much more than I actually use it. I have a Garmin FR 235 and track my heart rate and steps and like the data, but i don't like leaving it on when I sleep so I don't really get that information. I like logging all of my workouts, but it's basically a habit and I never really do anything with the information. I guess it's nice to be able to look back and see how many miles I've been logging.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With various types of watches, GPS systems and apps there are many things we are able to track with our training and diets these days. How do you use this data to your advantage or do you just find that its interesting to look back on you history of stats? Have you ever been able to look back at a training period and see what parts helped you to see a gain or set back?



My running watch is a Forerunner 910XT but I also have a Garmin VivoActive HR.  I have used it as a running watch from time to time but I also use it as an HR monitor for the 910XT.  I'm also looking at an Edge Explore 820 for the bike but haven't pulled that trigger yet.

I upload my activities both to Garmin Connect and SportTracks and I do look back on SportTracks and analyze where I was during past training sessions.



LSUlakes said:


> If you BQ in October do you know if the registration window for 2018 Boston will still be open? With that in mind, if you got into Boston for 2018, having just run a marathon in October, would you still run Dopey as well as Boston in April? Just curious on the approach on something like that.



The race I am hoping to BQ in isn't until 10/8 and while I believe technically I could run the 2018 race if I qualify I don't see any spots being still available so I'm guessing I will be running 2019 if I do BQ.  If I fall short I will be looking at a Spring 2018 race as another attempt.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I use my Garmin 220 during runs and like to check all the data on Garmin connect right after.  I'm usually syncing my phone to the GC app as I'm walking up my driveway post-run.  I also use Strava but because I'm a total worrier about posting my routes for strangers to see, I just manually update it.  It helps me keep track of my weekly and monthly mileage and total run time.  And shoe tracking too.  
I don't count calories because I've had issues in the past of getting too "controlling" and its led to unhealthy habits.  So I just pre-plan my dinners for the week as best as possible with an old fashioned paper daily planner.  I also weigh myself only about 5 times a year.  Same reason as above.

I'd actually be really interested in knowing my step totals, but since A) I can't wear anything on my wrists during work and B) I own a lot of pants without pockets for my phone...a fitbit/apple watch/iphone etc just isn't happening.


----------



## GreatLakes

roxymama said:


> I'd actually be really interested in knowing my step totals, but since A) I can't wear anything on my wrists during work and B) I own a lot of pants without pockets for my phone...a fitbit/apple watch/iphone etc just isn't happening.


You could try a clip on tracker like the Fitbit Zip or Fitbit One.  It can clip right to a waste band if you don't have pockets.


----------



## Miranda

DVCFan1994 said:


> Congratulations @Wendy98 @BikeFan and @RunDisneyDad !  You all had such great times!
> 
> As a MA local who ran a slow easy 4 miles yesterday, I thought that warmth and full sun was rough.  Knowing how strong all of you ran the marathon is inspiring.


Hah, NH runner who did the same... 4 miles around 3-4pm.  It was SO HOT!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I track my runs with a Garmin 220 and Scosche Rhythm+ (bluetooth arm strap HRM), and upload the data to Strava.  I don't analyze it that much... I look at splits and elevations of course, and I look at the HR data to see if I was anywhere close to Zone 2 for any of the run (usually... NOPE).  I also like to use the feature that tracks your times from each time you've run that route.  I stopped trying to beat my previous time every time I run a route, but I like to see the the data just to compare it.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD- I use a Garmin 15 that tracks the basics and uploads to GarminConnect and Strava.   It honestly does more than I need it to, the only feature I might add one day if I ever became a serious/committed runner would be a heart rate monitor.   I upload total workouts and miles to a monthly spreadsheet and it's fun to compare with previous months and years how I am progressing.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I have a Garmin 235.  I think I make pretty good use of it.  I check its interpretation of my sleep most nights.  I am getting better at making myself get more sleep, but I get very little deep sleep according to the Garmin.  @DopeyBadger I'm very jealous of your 3-5 hours of deep sleep.  I'm excited if I hit 2.  

I do try to make my step goal each day, but don't obsess about it.  I downloaded a custom watch face from Connect IQ that has a lot of data right on it, so it's easy to check my progress throughout the day.  I'd say the main thing I stay aware of is my resting heart rate.  It is usually around 50, so if it gets above 60 I know I need more recovery time.  

I do find all the data useful, I review it from time to time either through Garmin Connect or Strava.  I have had some training cycles where I clearly did a better job than others, and I can go back and look at those to see what worked well.   I also track my shoe mileage in both those apps.  

One question I bet someone here can help with.  Is there any sense on how accurate the Vo2 max is?  Mine is finally moving after a month getting back into the swing of things, but I'm wondering if it's really all that accurate.  Partially because the Garmin race predictor, which I think is correlated with the VO2 max seems way off for me.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have a Garmin 235 as well. I also use the pairing with myFitnessPal to make sure I am eating enough to offset all the mileage. The main metric I have been tracking lately has been my heart rate, and while it is frustrating to run so slow I find that it seems to be improving my overall endurance level which will hopefully make me faster in the long run (literally and figuratively). I also recently got a Lumo Run tracker that clips onto my waistband and tracks bounce, braking, cadence, pelvic rotation and drop. I am hoping it will help improve my form because it provides exercises to be done both pre and post run based on your stats. I probably focus way too much on numbers and data and should just stick to running, but I can't seem to help it.


----------



## Miranda

KSellers88 said:


> I also use the pairing with myFitnessPal to make sure I am eating enough to offset all the mileage.


I wish that was my problem.  I eat enough to offset ultra training, but I'm only at most a 5K-10K and casual half marathoner.


----------



## LSUlakes

DVCFan1994 said:


> One question I bet someone here can help with. Is there any sense on how accurate the Vo2 max is? Mine is finally moving after a month getting back into the swing of things, but I'm wondering if it's really all that accurate. Partially because the Garmin race predictor, which I think is correlated with the VO2 max seems way off for me.



I think it uses a bunch of assumptions and isnt 100% accurate. It's still interesting to look at.


----------



## DopeyBadger

DVCFan1994 said:


> One question I bet someone here can help with. Is there any sense on how accurate the Vo2 max is? Mine is finally moving after a month getting back into the swing of things, but I'm wondering if it's really all that accurate. Partially because the Garmin race predictor, which I think is correlated with the VO2 max seems way off for me.



I've attached a firstbeat (the company behind Garmin's data) white paper that describes the method for assessing VO2max based on your Garmin 235.  The short answer is yes, it can be as accurate as a lab based estimation.  The error of the VO2max is about 5% or 3.5 ml/kg/min.  However, the outputted value is highly dependent on the accuracy of the HRmax.  The white paper suggests that using the 220-age calculation can cause the error to be -9 to +7% versus having an accurate lab assessed HRmax (or doing some sort of HRmax field test).  Now let's say the Garmin outputs your VO2max as 40.  A -9 to +7% inaccuracy means you have a window of 36.4-42.8.

As for the race prediction function, it's based on a look-up table similar or the same to Jack Daniels VDOT table (see here for actual Garmin VO2max = race predictions that someone put together).  So once you have a VO2max value it simply refers to the chart and spits out race predictions.  So the race predictions aren't based on any personal data (per se) other than the VO2max value.  The catch is 1) the VO2max has to be accurate (which again is highly dependent on HRmax) and 2) these are an ideal scenario and not necessarily good expectations to have.  The values in the VDOT are to be seen as maximal achievements for your VO2max.  So for instance the marathon race prediction is based on a roughly 85% vVO2max value, but most people run in the 60-75% range.  Very few actually achieve running a marathon at 85% vVO2max.

Now go back to the error and see what happens.  A 40 VO2max is a 1:59 HM estimate.  But a 36.4 is ~2:10 and 42.8 is ~1:51.  Now that prediction went from 1:59 to 1:51-2:10 based purely on the error of the model.  So my suggestion is the following - as long as you don't change the input personal data (primarily the HRmax, but also body weight), then you can watch your VO2max go up and down based on training.  If you lose/gain weight, then the value will respond.  If you change the HRmax, then the value will respond.  I changed my HRmax from 196 (which I got earlier with my Garmin, but now know to be erroneous to 220-age (189)) and my VO2max dropped dramatically in a few days.  I changed my HRmax again from 189 to 180 and my VO2max dropped again.  I believe 180 is probably the most accurate by assessing my HR in races and using a Daniels %HR chart for different race distances.  I used 4 distances and averaged the min/max of each distance together to get an estimate if I'm running these races near normal.

Personally, I have found that my HRvPace graph correlates very well in showing the same thing the VO2max score does, expect that my race prediction model is much more personalized to the user and much more accurate in predicting future races.

Edit to add - My current VO2max is 58 (based on my HRmax being 180).  The Garmin race predictor has outputted the following:

5k 17:43, 10k 36:45, HM 1:21, M 2:49

Now compare that to my personalized race predictor calculator based on historical race HR data and current HRvPace:

5k 17:33-18:04, 10k 36:53-37:00, HM 1:21-1:26, M 2:56-3:02

Pretty darn close!  You can see the Garmin is on the high end of most of those predictions and that's because the higher end is much tougher to achieve.


----------



## sidrich

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With various types of watches, GPS systems and apps there are many things we are able to track with our training and diets these days. How do you use this data to your advantage or do you just find that its interesting to look back on you history of stats? Have you ever been able to look back at a training period and see what parts helped you to see a gain or set back?
> 
> .



I use a fitbit because tracking my steps earns points in our employer sponsored Fitness program and you earn cash - up to $100 a quarter. That is my race bank- since I don't do a race-cation every year I've got enough put away to cover meal plan and room on our next trip (that is- if they ever allow registration for Light Side)
I use Zombies Run on my phone for 5k training and then for tracking my normal runs, along with the Fitbit app because ZR does not give you your pace every mile. Also it's a nice backup for bugs like a month ago when the Fitbit app would reduce your distance run as soon as you pressed the "finish" button- so a 3.5 mile run becomes a 0.54 mile run. Their user help boards were full of unhappy people. 

Since I run with my phone- I haven't taken the plunge on a running GPS watch.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Hi! I'm new to this specific forum - never lurked because I thought it was for only Disney runs, and those are still outside of my running budget (but at the top of my bucket list). Now I see that all kinds of running events and goals are covered here and I'm loving the posts, you guys are so inspiring! 

I'm not really sure the best way to "join the conversation" here, other than to say "Hi!" and maybe answer the QOTD: Right now, I use both my Apple Watch and my phone. I start the built-in fitness option on my watch as soon as I start warm-up and keep it going until I'm done cooling down. My watch will capture my BPM, total distance, calories burned, etc. for my entire outing. I use RunKeeper Pro on my phone to track just the running portion of my outing. I'm trying to keep an eye on how I'm handling pacing, elevation (I run a lot of hills), runs with my DD (in a BOB) vs. solo, etc., and I've got years of history in that app that I don't have via my watch.

Oh. I do have a race coming up. The TPK5K is on May 7. I'm hoping to beat 34:00.


----------



## Slogger

Welcome to the forum @FredtheDuck.   It can be a big jump from lurker to "conversation joiner" but you did it...now you are one of us!  Good luck with your 5k.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With various types of watches, GPS systems and apps there are many things we are able to track with our training and diets these days. How do you use this data to your advantage or do you just find that its interesting to look back on you history of stats? Have you ever been able to look back at a training period and see what parts helped you to see a gain or set back?



I use my Garmin 225 watch (soon to be my Garmin 935 watch) and Garmin Connect to track everything: runs (including HR), rides, steps, sleep.  I also use a Garmin scale (connected to Garmin Connect) to track my weight (and calculated BMI, etc.).  I mostly find the data interesting, but I do pay close attention to my run data to make sure I am not overtraining.


----------



## Jules76126

I got a Garmin Forerunner 235 about a month ago and I absolutely love it. My husband and I compete to see who can get the most steps in a day (he has the same watch). I also really love that i can look at my stats from different runs and track distance, pace, and total mileage for the month. I tend not to sleep in it as I find it a bit bulky (and it has to charge at some point), but I may try to in the future.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Slogger said:


> Welcome to the forum @FredtheDuck.   It can be a big jump from lurker to "conversation joiner" but you did it...now you are one of us!  Good luck with your 5k.



Why, thank you! Looks like you're in my neck of the woods(ish), your races look mighty familiar!


----------



## DopeyBadger

opusone said:


> soon to be my Garmin 935 watch



Can't wait to hear how you like all the new features!  Not that I'm shopping around as my wife would likely kill me...


----------



## LSUlakes

FredtheDuck said:


> Hi! I'm new to this specific forum - never lurked because I thought it was for only Disney runs, and those are still outside of my running budget (but at the top of my bucket list). Now I see that all kinds of running events and goals are covered here and I'm loving the posts, you guys are so inspiring!
> 
> I'm not really sure the best way to "join the conversation" here, other than to say "Hi!" and maybe answer the QOTD: Right now, I use both my Apple Watch and my phone. I start the built-in fitness option on my watch as soon as I start warm-up and keep it going until I'm done cooling down. My watch will capture my BPM, total distance, calories burned, etc. for my entire outing. I use RunKeeper Pro on my phone to track just the running portion of my outing. I'm trying to keep an eye on how I'm handling pacing, elevation (I run a lot of hills), runs with my DD (in a BOB) vs. solo, etc., and I've got years of history in that app that I don't have via my watch.
> 
> Oh. I do have a race coming up. The TPK5K is on May 7. I'm hoping to beat 34:00.



Welcome to the thread! Glad you decided to join the thread and I hope you enjoy it. I will add your race to the OP, if you have any others you would like to add at any time just let me know and I will add those as well.


----------



## The Expert

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> I like the idea of data much more than I actually use it. I have a Garmin FR 235 and track my heart rate and steps and like the data, but i don't like leaving it on when I sleep so I don't really get that information. I like logging all of my workouts, but it's basically a habit and I never really do anything with the information. I guess it's nice to be able to look back and see how many miles I've been logging.



This, exactly. I love to see all the fun charts and stats you all track, but when it comes to actually doing anything with mine, I freeze up, because math.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD: I do like to go back and look at training data to get some sense of my improvement. I don't do that often, though, since it's so gradual and that could drive me nuts. I pay closer attention to the race data, as I want to get a sense of where my limits are and what strategies will work best for me. The sample size is still pretty small, but I enjoy it all the same!


----------



## JulieODC

I have a Garmin that I use to track my runs - mainly pace and mileage.

I keep my training plans in a google doc spreadsheet and update by hand after each run.

I also wear a Fitbit daily - mainly for steps, though hours of sleep can be interesting to see too. I use this to maintain weight - well trying to lose, but maintain is all I've got going these days it seems.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With various types of watches, GPS systems and apps there are many things we are able to track with our training and diets these days. How do you use this data to your advantage or do you just find that its interesting to look back on you history of stats? Have you ever been able to look back at a training period and see what parts helped you to see a gain or set back?
> 
> ATTQOTD: With a Forerunner 235 and the Garmin app, I am able to track my sleep, HR, steps, as well as runs. I also use myfitnesspal from time to time which syncs with the Garmin app so I can watch calorie consumption and burned. That part is probably more important during focused training periods or trying to reach weight loss goals. I also use the Garmin app to track miles on my shoes. The tracking of shoes is great, because I no longer guess about how long a shoe last and I can compare how some shoes last longer than others, or which ones cause some issues. Tracking sleep can reveal why a run on a certain day seems more difficult than it should have been. I know that at times things dont go as planned, but I like to be able to pinpoint a reason of why something did not go as I thought it should. So sleep and diet reveal a lot when compared to runs. I also just enjoy looking at all the different types of data these types of apps provide over both short time frames and long periods of time.



I don't use data as much as I probably should.  I use RunKeeper to track my runs and LoseIt to track my food.  




FredtheDuck said:


> Hi! I'm new to this specific forum - never lurked because I thought it was for only Disney runs, and those are still outside of my running budget (but at the top of my bucket list). Now I see that all kinds of running events and goals are covered here and I'm loving the posts, you guys are so inspiring!
> 
> I'm not really sure the best way to "join the conversation" here, other than to say "Hi!" and maybe answer the QOTD: Right now, I use both my Apple Watch and my phone. I start the built-in fitness option on my watch as soon as I start warm-up and keep it going until I'm done cooling down. My watch will capture my BPM, total distance, calories burned, etc. for my entire outing. I use RunKeeper Pro on my phone to track just the running portion of my outing. I'm trying to keep an eye on how I'm handling pacing, elevation (I run a lot of hills), runs with my DD (in a BOB) vs. solo, etc., and I've got years of history in that app that I don't have via my watch.
> 
> Oh. I do have a race coming up. The TPK5K is on May 7. I'm hoping to beat 34:00.



Welcome!


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Follow-up to ATTQOTD: Am I the only one still using a plain old watch?


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With various types of watches, GPS systems and apps there are many things we are able to track with our training and diets these days. How do you use this data to your advantage or do you just find that its interesting to look back on you history of stats? Have you ever been able to look back at a training period and see what parts helped you to see a gain or set back?
> .



I have a Garmin Forerunner 610 that recorded just basic stuff.   This past November I bought the Garmin 920xt with the heart strap that has a lot of information that I am still learning about.  I find the sleep function to not be completely accurate.  I wish I could sleep all of the time it said I did sleep.  My sleeping pattern stank. There's times I'm lucky if I sleep more than 2 hours at a stretch.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: I used runkeeper before getting a FR15 almost 2 years ago (and then upgraded a year later to a garmin 235) and uploaded all my old data to strava and garminconnect.  It's nice to see how fast/far/long I was running with my first pregnancy as compared to this one.  I only started racing less than 2 years before getting pregnant, but I always poured over the data for similar runs (tempo/intervals etc) to see if I was hitting my pace and how my HR was doing and obsessed over all the small details that may have affected my runs.

I only use my garmin for runs and hikes (if I remember), not for steps, other daily activity, sleep, or regular HR monitoring.


----------



## opusone

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Follow-up to ATTQOTD: Am I the only one still using a plain old watch?



Yes.


----------



## Wendy98

I upgraded my Garmin to the 920xt a couple of months ago.  I really like it over the old one.  I use it for just running right now.  It counts steps, but that isn't really my thing.  I brag about my steps to motivate my kids to move more (my daughter has a Fitbit).  I will use it for biking once I dust my bike off.  I love that it is waterproof and I wear it in the shower so the sweat gets washed off.  I also track food on MFP.  I do that primarily to track macros (I am vegan) and to make sure I don't go on a bender with the junk.

I ran with my pace group this evening.  Thank god it is a slow pace--legs were like lead weights.  I did feel a whole lot better after I ran.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I don't use a watch, but I use the Nike Run app on my phone. I always run with podcasts so I always have my phone. I know it's not the most accurate GPS, but I really only use it to tell me when to stop running if I have a distance-goal run. Not a big deal if it's off a little.
*However*, I am addicted to my Fitbit because I'm a Weight Watchers member and my Fitbit syncs with the Weight Watchers app. More steps = more food Oprah lets you eat so I squeeze every morsel out.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Today lets talk about things that would or have annoyed you during a run/race caused by other runners.

ATTQOTD: I was running a half marathon a few years ago and a few miles in I caught up with guy who had a tin case on his fuel belt. Something like Altoids mint box. Well this person must of either had mints or jelly bellys in it and with every step the contents would make that loud sound you hear when something is bouncing around in a metal box. Once I started to pass him, this runner decided he did not want to be passed. So back and forth we went for a few miles and it was driving me crazy! After a while I was finally able to get out in front of him enough to no longer hear that noise. Not the greatest story as not many things bother me during a race, but that sound was for the birds.


----------



## jmasgat

Back home after the long drive from Boston. So nice to be able to cheer people on at the Marathon, including my daughter.  She hates taking pictures, but she agreed to do this one..... (Mine from 2011, my husband's from the 100th in 1996)


----------



## Wendy98

jmasgat said:


> Back home after the long drive from Boston. So nice to be able to cheer people on at the Marathon, including my daughter.  She hates taking pictures, but she agreed to do this one..... (Mine from 2011, my husband's from the 100th in 1996)
> 
> View attachment 232155



Yep, I saw you on Monday!  A family with Boston medals has got to be the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: It really irritates me when someone listens to their music/podcasts out loud during a race. I understand the need to not use headphones but at least turn it down! I do listen to my music out loud during a training run but only when no one else is around to bug. I ran a 10k with this woman who was listing to talk radio super loud and I couldn't get past her! Super annoying as it was the most boring talk show ever lol!


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets talk about things that would or have annoyed you during a run/race caused by other runners.



I don't mind being passed, but it bothers me when people pass me and then move right in front of me and slow down to where I need to alter my pace. If they kept going and put distance between me and them it's not an issue, but I have had several instances where I have had to run around them to regain my pace and space. I have had this happen on open stretches of the road where they could easily stay to one side or the other of me. In a crowded situation or narrow path I completely understand it but on an open course, I like my space. I liken it to a slower driver that cuts you off and stays in front of you on the highway.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets talk about things that would or have annoyed you during a run/race caused by other runners.


I am not fast, so when I am minding my own business on the far right of the course or road or whatever to be polite to stay out of the way and someone comes barreling up behind me with plenty of time and room to safely merge around me but decides to come as close to me as possible from behind, quick step around me, then cut right in front of me after passing where I have to slow up a second to get some space annoys me to no end!!! *this may or may not have happened a few times this weekend at my 15k* If it is a packed course it doesn't bother me to have people in my bubble, but when there is lots and lots of room and people still do it is when it bugs me. The other thing is when, in some miracle, I come up to someone slower than me that I need to pass and while I start to pass they speed up so now I am in the middle of the course and have to either speed up myself or slow down so I am not clogging the course up irritates me as well. I am not talking run/walkers either, I totally get the intervals happen and bad luck when they need to switch as I am about to pass, no issues at all with that, it is the people who hate being passed that intentionally do it that I am talking about. This last race made me a tad crabby for a few reasons, thanks for a QOTD to help me vent a few of them!!!! hahahaha!


----------



## RunDisneyDad

Good Morning All, I finally have a couple of minutes to check in and send the sincerest thank you ever to everyone who followed us during the race and passed along the congratulatory comments. This board is truly amazing.

Congrats to @Wendy98 and @BikeFan!

I glanced through the comments from during the race and believe it or not @BikeFan and I never did connect. I had no idea how close we were. I looked for him in the staging area but as you can imagine there is a mass of people who look very similar.

We took my crew down to NYC for a few days so I’ll put together a race recap when I return. It was an incredible experience to say the least. Unfortunately the Newton Hills got the best of me, but that’s okay, because I’ll be back and won’t let that happen again. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD:

This seems to mainly be a problem at runDisney, but the walkers who walk 3 or more abreast blocking up large sections of the road.
People who stop short to walk in the middle of the road without looking to see if anyone is behind them. I'm not gonna lie, when the pack spreads out in a local race where the back of the pack is not just as crowded as the front like runDisney, I stop and walk where I feel like walking, middle of the road, side of the road, whatever (at runDisney or in crowded situations, I do try and make my way over to the right side before I stop). But I always look over my shoulder to make sure no one is within 10-20 feet behind me because it drives me nuts when people stop short right in front of me to start walking and I have to dodge them, or run right into them!
There is a racewalker in a local series I do sometimes who I usually just cannot get away from.  We seem to always end up yo-yo'ing even though I'm doing run/walk (although I'm not anymore so maybe I can finally break free!) and they're racewalking, because they end up racewalking the same overall pace as me.  They always wear a tank top to the races and they always have terrible BO. I do not smell fresh like a spring daisy I am sure when I am running, but this is the kind of strong BO that you can smell from a distance. I feel bad being annoyed by this, because maybe they cannot wear deodorant or something for a medical reason, but I still am. 
Very loud external music or personal conversations. I was doing a race in January, and didn't bring my headphones because it was my first race with my run group and I didn't know if that would be rude or not, even though I was pretty sure I would not end up racing with anyone as they are all faster than me. These 2 ladies were having an extremely loud conversation about what they were talking about in their therapy sessions. I know a lot of details about these ladies' personal lives now!  I was able to break free of them after a while at least.


----------



## Flossbolna

ATTQOTD:
A lot of the shorter runs here have Nordic Walking people in them. It is a very popular sport here in Germany. And while the rule is that they are supposed to line up at the end of the corral, many don't follow the rule since it is not enforced. There is nothing more annoying than having three slow walking ladies in front of you at the beginning of a race when it is crowded, swinging their pointy sticks around like crazy and you are trying to pass them.


----------



## Miranda

Oh the Nordic Walking thing reminded me of something else... stroller people who don't line up in the back like instructed!  Sometimes they are actually really fast people, and it's not as big a deal, but other times they are not and it definitely causes congestion and road hazards. There was a woman at my last race who lined up right on the line with a stroller, and she did not have any business being there. The front was very crowded with club runners as the race was being used as a USATF New England Grand Prix race. Where we lined up even I was saying I felt like we were too close to the front, although it worked out, but this woman with her stroller (with no child in it, I'm not really sure what she was pushing around, there was a bunch of bags and things in it) was literally right on the line with the club runners and she was walking (not race walking, just walking). 

I have absolutely no problem with strollers, walkers, or stroller walkers, but it was really dangerous for her to be right on the line like that. So many people had absolutely no idea she was there in the start crowd and were having to dodge around her to avoid colliding with her.  I happened to notice her standing there as I was walking to the start and was keeping an eye out for needing to dodge.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets talk about things that would or have annoyed you during a run/race caused by other runners.



One of my favorite topics.  I have a list of aggravations ready to go, in no particular order:

1. Having my leg soaked because you threw your half full water cup into me without looking (has happened multiple times)
2. Cutting across the whole course to stop right in front of me at a water station
3. Related to (2):  I like run/walk intervals, too, but I weigh 200#.  If you hit a walk break in front of me without signalling, I can't stop in time...
4. I'm glad running is a social activity for you and your 3+ friends, but let's not do it walking abreast across the course...
5. Doesn't impact me directly, but if you're going to take nutrition wait for an aid station to throw the container away. No need to litter a mile from a trash can.  Makes the whole sport look trashy (to me) and can deter areas from allowing future races if we can't be tidier.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Inconsiderate trash-dropping. If you're going to run in my bubble, figure out a way to keep your backwashed water to yourself when you toss your cup... I didn't need you to share it with my shins.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I'm pretty much in my own world (although, as I've detailed before on other QOTD, I take pains to make sure I am very courteous to and aware of other runners) so I don't let too much bother me. I get a little annoyed when other runners don't have the same awareness and kindness. I've seen numerous instances where runners have cut other people off or stopped short and then had the audacity to blame and excoriate the other party. I don't suffer rudeness.

Further on the not suffering rudeness spectrum: a couple years ago during the WDW Half I was in the vicinity of a woman running in a large group, with a bluetooth speaker blaring her music (which included profanities), and as she proceeded to alternate either loudly singing along or "cheering on" other runners (also including many profanities). This created a logjam on the course (it was on the very narrow path after exiting MK and before the course widens) and this seemed like the improper venue for the language. Look, I'm not proud of my language and some of the 4-letter words I overuse in some contexts; WDW and areas where there are almost certainly a large number of children is not one of those contexts. I'm sure she thought she was being very inspirational by drawing such a tremendous amount of attention to herself, but it remains the singular me-first, inconsiderate act that I actively remember while running a race.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets talk about things that would or have annoyed you during a run/race caused by other runners.



Actually, I can't really think about something that other runners have done that really annoyed me.  A few runners are sometimes very unaware of their surroundings, but it more humors me than annoys me.  Hmmm... if I can't think of anything, does that mean that I am the annoying runner?



Wendy98 said:


> A family with Boston medals has got to be the coolest thing ever.



Talk about pressure... I can't imagine being born into the @jmasgat family.  "So, when are you doing Boston?"  "Mom... I'm only 7."


----------



## Dis5150

And besides people tossing their water cups on you, during W&D I had *TWO* different women spit their water on me! Seriously, look behind you before you spit or pour your water out!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  My least favorite thing that seems to ALWAYS happen to me is not from fellow runners, but from non-runners.  People who walk across the course to get to the other side.  When I am barreling through at race pace I WILL NOT AND SHOULD NOT HAVE TO slow down to not run into a businessman with a rolling suitcase or a family with three little kids or a guy on a bike playing frogger....I can go on with more examples.   Maybe it's a product of almost always racing in a big city and being in a lot of very crowded races.  But I feel like I have the "walk in front of me" target on me.  When I see someone with that "I'm gonna cross" look in their eyes, I just know they are going to wait until it's me they are crossing in front of.
  This also goes for bike riders or roller bladers or non-race pedestrains who come upon a race on the lakeshore path and instead of turning around and changing their plans OR moving to one of the other open lanes or trails right next to us THEY DECIDE TO JUST KEEP RIDING/ROLLING/RUNNING HEAD ON INTO US THROUGH THE WHOLE RACE...NO!...STOP IT!  
End rant! 

I feel better now.  Kind of.


----------



## SheHulk

Question for the Dis running hive mind: I have a local half on Sunday. Last year I ran with a pace group and loved it, I'd really like to do it again this year. However. My time goal has changed and there is no pace group to match my time. Last year, I ran with the 2:30 pace group, just hoping to run less than that, and ran it in 2:26. My goal this year is 2:20 (the next slowest group), but really 2:23-2:25 is more realistic. Would you start with the slower group and hope to break away half way through, or start with the faster group and hang on for dear life as long as you can? Or ditch the idea altogether and run alone? My worst vice is an overexuberant start followed by a crash-and-burn last 2 miles (i.e. positive splits).


----------



## baxter24

Yesterday's QOTD: I have a farm in forerunner 225 so I use the Garmin connect app and strava to track mileage, etc.

ATTQOTD: I am not a fan of people who throw away their cups of water without looking or caring where it lands. I have been hit in the legs with water a few times but the worst was a dude who tossed his cup up over his shoulder and hit me with it. It didn't have water in it and I wasn't hurt but I still thought it was really rude. It doesn't take much effort to find a trash can.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets talk about things that would or have annoyed you during a run/race caused by other runners.


I don't think I have been annoyed too much on a race course. Some others have mentioned that some listen to music and such without headphones. That's a bit annoying but I am never near them long enough for it to be a big issue.


----------



## roxymama

SheHulk said:


> Question for the Dis running hive mind: I have a local half on Sunday. Last year I ran with a pace group and loved it, I'd really like to do it again this year. However. My time goal has changed and there is no pace group to match my time. Last year, I ran with the 2:30 pace group, just hoping to run less than that, and ran it in 2:26. My goal this year is 2:20 (the next slowest group), but really 2:23-2:25 is more realistic. Would you start with the slower group and hope to break away half way through, or start with the faster group and hang on for dear life as long as you can? Or ditch the idea altogether and run alone? My worst vice is an overexuberant start followed by a crash-and-burn last 2 miles (i.e. positive splits).



So this was similar to me during my 15k race last year.  The 9:30 min and 10:00 min pacers were in the corral preceding me (I kind of wanted to be very close to the 10:00 the whole race if I could but they'd be off 5-ish minutes before I even started) and the 10:30 group was in my corral.  I didn't want to have a 10:30 time, so I just got as far front in my corral as I could and decided to use the corral pacers ahead as a carrot to try to keep me going forward and try not to get eaten up by that 10:30 group.  It was good motivation looking for the 10 lady and I talked to her after the race and thanked her for unknowingly being my carrot.  I think maybe it wouldn't have worked as well if I tried to stay with her the whole time because I did have a bunch of faster miles but a few not so fast ones at the end that could have discouraged me.


----------



## Miranda

I know that the volunteers are pretty much expecting to clean up all the cups of water, and by the time I get there (slow), the bulk of the race has already gone by so it's not like my one or two cups is going to save them any work while they're already picking up hundreds of others, but I can't bring myself to toss it.   It kills my momentum, but I always stop at the trash bin if there is one and finish drinking my water while standing still there.


----------



## jmasgat

opusone said:


> Talk about pressure... I can't imagine being born into the @jmasgat family.  "So, when are you doing Boston?"  "Mom... I'm only 7."



Actually, no pressure.  My husband used to run (now cycles) and got into the 100th Boston via the one time they did a special 100th lottery. I had no interest in running.  Didn't take it up til I was turning 50. And one benefit of being older is qualifying times are slower (although once I did the math re: age-graded qualifying times, and older runners don't get cut any age-graded slack!) Our daughter picked up her running interest from my husband and is actually pretty good (although she shut it down on Monday). There's only my son left, and he has no interest! 


ATTQOTD:  My beef is with walkers who start on the start line.  There is no good reason for them to do this, and they can cause real issues if they're going 20 mpm and the fast people are doing 5 mpm.  And when they do this walking 5 abreast, aarggh!  Seen it at races big and small. I did the MCM 10k and PR'ed even with my Garmin showing 6.4 mi because I had to weave around so many people.


----------



## SheHulk

roxymama said:


> So this was similar to me during my 15k race last year.  The 9:30 min and 10:00 min pacers were in the corral preceding me (I kind of wanted to be very close to the 10:00 the whole race if I could but they'd be off 5-ish minutes before I even started) and the 10:30 group was in my corral.  I didn't want to have a 10:30 time, so I just got as far front in my corral as I could and decided to use the corral pacers ahead as a carrot to try to keep me going forward and try not to get eaten up by that 10:30 group.  It was good motivation looking for the 10 lady and I talked to her after the race and thanked her for unknowingly being my carrot.  I think maybe it wouldn't have worked as well if I tried to stay with her the whole time because I did have a bunch of faster miles but a few not so fast ones at the end that could have discouraged me.


I like this idea! It's a nice compromise. I did like being part of the group though and having conversations with the people in the group, I think, helped me get out of my own head a little and let someone else worry about pacing.


----------



## sidrich

ATTQOTD
This only applies to races with costumes- people who decide to race in wings,or other costumes which extend beyond the sphere of their personal space, and then merrily hit people with them as they pass. Rude. Saying "oops" or "sorry" does not excuse it. Don't wear something that's going to injure other people - I don't care how cute it is.


----------



## roxymama

sidrich said:


> ATTQOTD
> This only applies to races with costumes- people who decide to race in wings,or other costumes which extend beyond the sphere of their personal space, and then merrily hit people with them as they pass. Rude. Saying "oops" or "sorry" does not excuse it. Don't wear something that's going to injure other people - I don't care how cute it is.



I'm having the biggest "wing or no wing" debate right now for Tink weekend.  I even bought a pair and will bring them, but I'm gonna have that debate up to the morning of the race.  Because I worry about being a bother.  I realize there will be thousands of wing-wearers though but I'm still on the fence!!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: My answer is the standard "stopping for a picture (or whatever) in the middle of the road." Please just move to the side of the road! I also ran a 5K/10K race where they ran out of water bottles for the 10K-ers. That was really frustrating.. I was thirsty!


----------



## DopeyBadger

SheHulk said:


> Question for the Dis running hive mind: I have a local half on Sunday. Last year I ran with a pace group and loved it, I'd really like to do it again this year. However. My time goal has changed and there is no pace group to match my time. Last year, I ran with the 2:30 pace group, just hoping to run less than that, and ran it in 2:26. My goal this year is 2:20 (the next slowest group), but really 2:23-2:25 is more realistic. Would you start with the slower group and hope to break away half way through, or start with the faster group and hang on for dear life as long as you can? Or ditch the idea altogether and run alone? My worst vice is an overexuberant start followed by a crash-and-burn last 2 miles (i.e. positive splits).



Tough question!  Looks like you have three choices:

A) Run with pacers at 2:20 (10:41 min/mile)
B) Run your race at 2:23-2:25 (10:55-11:04 min/mile)
C) Run with pacers at 2:30 (11:27 min/mile)

Choice A is the riskiest of the three choices.  If your fitness is truly around a 2:23-2:25, then it increases the risk of crash and burn if you try and hold on to the 10:41 min/mile pace group.  So what could be a 2:20, has a much higher probability of a 2:25 or worse if your fitness dictates a 2:23-2:25.  The reason is because you are more likely to pass the lactate threshold fatigue barrier and succumb to the fatigue wall.

Choice C looks nice on the surface, but only if you plan to run with them the whole time for a 2:30.  If the goal is a 2:25 for instance, and you ran the first two miles with 2:30 pacers to keep your pace slower, then you need to run a 11:00 min/mile to hit 2:25 for the remaining 11.1 miles.  If the goal is a 2:23 for instance, and you ran the first two miles with 2:30 pacers, then you would need to run a 10:49 min/mile.  But now you may be bumping up against the lactate threshold fatigue barrier again and succumb to fatigue (although the chances for this are much lower than Choice A).  So starting too slow, and making up the time can be a tough proposition as well.  If you did 6.6 miles with the 2:30 group (or halfway), then you'd need to run a 10:41 for the 2nd half to hit 2:25, a 10:22 to hit 2:23, and a 9:55 to hit a 2:20.  The more time you spend with the slower pace group the harder it will become to hit your faster goal times because of the necessary pace to make up time.

Choice B is the safest decision.  If you truly believe your fitness dictates this is where you will finish, then you have the highest probability you will hit this as a finishing time if paced somewhat evenly throughout.  If you want to start slower and finish faster, then try running a 11:02-11:08 min/mile to start (a +1-2% time to a 2:23) and then run a 10:55 throughout.  You would need a 10:37 min/mile for a 2:20 post 2 miles at 11:04 min/mile.

All these numbers are based on running exactly 13.1 miles, but we both know it's necessary to account for tangents and the such.  This is usually about 0.1-0.2 miles or about 8 seconds per mile or 1:38 total added to your time based on your predicted pace.

Hope this helps!


----------



## sidrich

roxymama said:


> I'm having the biggest "wing or no wing" debate right now for Tink weekend.  I even bought a pair and will bring them, but I'm gonna have that debate up to the morning of the race.  Because I worry about being a bother.  I realize there will be thousands of wing-wearers though but I'm still on the fence!!!


There's got to be little wings that sit in the center of the back and don't extend horizontally beyond ones shoulder blades and don't take up huge space behind you. I just saw on PBS that updated version of the Sleeping Beauty ballet- the one with the vampires- and they had these small wings the male lead wore that sat right in the middle of the shoulder blades- they had to be small because otherwise it would take out his partner in the pas de deux- those would work. They would be wingy without requiring a lot of spatial awareness while running.

 But then I think people expect wings at Tink- maybe that's why I just don't plan to run that one. Picking my battles.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: All of these are from Disney races!

- People walking together in groups and taking up the entire course
- People weaving through the pack super super fast
- People cutting in front of me super fast and then stopping to pose because there's a PhotoPass Photographer there

I'm sure there's more...


----------



## Anisum

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: My answer is the standard "stopping for a picture (or whatever) in the middle of the road." Please just move to the side of the road! I also ran a 5K/10K race where they ran out of water bottles for the 10K-ers. That was really frustrating.. I was thirsty!


I had that happen to me. They also ran out of bananas.  Now I always bring water to keep in the car just in case.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets talk about things that would or have annoyed you during a run/race caused by other runners.


Groups of people who take up the whole road/course/etc is probably my biggest pet peeve. When a group of friends have to all run next to each other and not let anyone pass (especially if you're doing run-walk and don't move to the side during the walk) I can assure you we are all cursing you as you give us dirty looks for saying excuse me and breaking through. Sorry not sorry if I disrupted your conversation.


----------



## roxymama

sidrich said:


> There's got to be little wings that sit in the center of the back and don't extend horizontally beyond ones shoulder blades and don't take up huge space behind you. I just saw on PBS that updated version of the Sleeping Beauty ballet- the one with the vampires- and they had these small wings the male lead wore that sat right in the middle of the shoulder blades- they had to be small because otherwise it would take out his partner in the pas de deux- those would work. They would be wingy without requiring a lot of spatial awareness while running.
> 
> But then I think people expect wings at Tink- maybe that's why I just don't plan to run that one. Picking my battles.



Mine go more up over my shoulder and not out beyond it, so I think now it's more about will they be bugging me or not.  I think they'd be ok for not bugging other people.  I should totally use my husband as a guinea pig and just run by him a bunch of times near our house.  I'm sure he'd love that!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:
A runner discards her trash bag wind jacket right in the middle of a Disney starting line so the next 25,000 runners may trip on it.
Same theme: another runners discards a whole banana at the entrance to the corral.
A runner hocks a loogey straight to the side without looking. Better yet, he launches at a 45 degree angle to maximize hang time and the odds that someone will be hit.
A runner spits a wad of gum the size of a tennis ball directly in front of me.

A could go on and on. Most of my annoyances have the same theme: people act like they are the only person on the course and give little thought (or don't care) how their actions may negatively affect others.


----------



## LSUlakes

SheHulk said:


> Question for the Dis running hive mind: I have a local half on Sunday. Last year I ran with a pace group and loved it, I'd really like to do it again this year. However. My time goal has changed and there is no pace group to match my time. Last year, I ran with the 2:30 pace group, just hoping to run less than that, and ran it in 2:26. My goal this year is 2:20 (the next slowest group), but really 2:23-2:25 is more realistic. Would you start with the slower group and hope to break away half way through, or start with the faster group and hang on for dear life as long as you can? Or ditch the idea altogether and run alone? My worst vice is an overexuberant start followed by a crash-and-burn last 2 miles (i.e. positive splits).



I would go with running alone. The faster group has a higher chance of the crash and burn. The slower group would require a lot of discipline at the correct time to break away from them on the second half of the race which is not as easy as it sounds. So running alone is what I see as the best option.


----------



## Ariel484

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Most of my annoyances have the same theme: people act like they are the only person on the course and give little thought (or don't care) how their actions may negatively affect others.


----------



## LSUlakes

So this week we have just a few people running a race...

21 - @virtuoso1989  - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (TBD / N/A)
21 - @asheleycs  - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
21 - @MommaoffherRocker  - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
21 - @Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
21 - @tigger536  - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
22 - tigger536 - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - asheleycs - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A) DSC
22 - @*DisneyDreamer  - Star Wars Dark Side (NG / N/A) DSC
22 - @preciouspups  - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - virtuoso1989 - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (TBD / N/A)
22 - @opusone  - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (TBD / N/A)
22 - @FFigawi  - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - @Barca33Runner  - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - @Disney at Heart - Victoria Bryant 5k TR (NG / N/A)
22 - @KSellers88  - Midtown Classic 5k (NG / N/A)
23 - Barca33Runner - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)
23 - FFigawi - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - @WhereInFlorida  - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (1:50:00 / N/A)
23 - @Chaitali  - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - @CherieFran  - GW PArkway Classic 10 Miler (1:25:00 / N/A)
23 - @asheleycs  - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A) DSC
23 - Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - *DisneyDreamer - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A) DSC
23 - opusone - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (1:40 / N/A)
23 - @virtuoso1989  - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)
23 - @JohnRPG  - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (2:40:00 / N/A)
23 - tigger536 - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - MommaoffherRocker - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - @michigandergirl  - Gazelle Girl Half Marathon (2:14:59 / N/A)

Ok, a lot of folks with races!!!! If you would like to revise your goal, change of plans, or need to add a race to the list for this weekend let me know. Best of luck everyone!!

Those with multiple race I tried to only tag you once just so you wouldn't have multiple notifications for the same thing.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Not much annoys me in races - generally just people not being respectful of the fact that there are bunch of people out there and care ought to be taken when stopping, slowing, passing, swerving, etc. Stuff happens so I don't let it get to me, but once in a while there's someone just being a jerk out there.

In daily running, large running groups that think they own a public park really, _really_ annoy me! Just encountered one the other day: 50+ people congregating and half of them standing in the middle of a very busy intersection of paths, making the elderly cyclists, dog walkers, non-group runners, and walkers go around them in the grass. Not cool at all.


----------



## ebradley23

ATTQOTD: I guess I don't no get easily irritated on race days, because I can't think of anything. Afterwards I get irritated by people in my running pics who look like they are walking while I'm looking like I'm really trying to run.  Example below. What is she doing?  Calling her mom at mile 22? I'm trying to focus on finishing strong, and she's making it look easy by sending a text.


----------



## Nole95

Large groups of people walking stretched across the course is my biggest pet peeve.

Not sure if anyone on this board follows the marathoninvestigation.com Facebook page.  This is run by the guy who outs people who have cheated their way into Boston.

During Boston this week, he posted a screenshot of 7 women stretched completely across the finish line holding hands.  Completely oblivious to everyone behind them.  So far there are over 300 comments to his photo.  Most decrying the lack of race etiquette they displayed and how they potentially robbed some people of a good finish line photo.  As with anything these days, there are some inappropriate comments from those on both sides of the argument, but the main point is these women probably should have known better.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> If you would like to revise your goal, change of plans, or need to add a race to the list for this weekend let me know.



For my 10k goal (which is currently TBD), I plan on running with a friend and taking it easy (maybe even my first character stop), so I would just change to "NG."  For the half, 1:40 is still my goal, so we are good there... hopefully.


----------



## SheHulk

DopeyBadger said:


> Tough question!  Looks like you have three choices:
> 
> A) Run with pacers at 2:20 (10:41 min/mile)
> B) Run your race at 2:23-2:25 (10:55-11:04 min/mile)
> C) Run with pacers at 2:30 (11:27 min/mile)
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


Of course that helps! It puts into stark numbers what I intuited. Of course I have no idea what my "true fitness" is, but 10:41 the whole way feels too fast.


LSUlakes said:


> I would go with running alone. The faster group has a higher chance of the crash and burn. The slower group would require a lot of discipline at the correct time to break away from them on the second half of the race which is not as easy as it sounds. So running alone is what I see as the best option.


Yeah... <sigh> yeah I know. Like lots of people I like to imagine that race day will be different from every day of my training over the past few months, and a miracle will happen.


----------



## roxymama

I also get annoyed when there are at least three women in my division who have the nerve to run faster than me.  And it happens ALL THE TIME.  Sigh


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: For longer races I often carry my own water, so it really bugs me when I'm trying to run through aid stations and people are milling about in the middle, blocking my path.


----------



## sidrich

SheHulk said:


> Of course that helps! It puts into stark numbers what I intuited. Of course I have no idea what my "true fitness" is, but 10:41 the whole way feels too fast.
> 
> Yeah... <sigh> yeah I know. Like lots of people I like to imagine that race day will be different from every day of my training over the past few months, and a miracle will happen.


But you're NEVER really alone in a runDisney race!


----------



## CherieFran

Belated congratulations to @Wendy98 @BikeFan @RunDisneyDad ! Fantastic!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What part of a marathon do you find to be the most interesting?



When I'm the one running it? Anything after mile 20. Since my training plans generally go to mile 20, anything after that has an "uncharted territory" feel to it.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With various types of watches, GPS systems and apps there are many things we are able to track with our training and diets these days. How do you use this data to your advantage or do you just find that its interesting to look back on you history of stats? Have you ever been able to look back at a training period and see what parts helped you to see a gain or set back?



I have a Garmin 210 that I use for tracking time, distance and pace during a run, but I don't do anything with the data afterwards. I still record all my runs on the dailymile website that I started using when I first starting running and use that mostly to keep track of total distance over the month/year and track miles on my shoes. I also write down my time, distance, pace and any pertinent notes for each run in an actual calendar and tend to use that to flip back and study. No thorough analysis here!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets talk about things that would or have annoyed you during a run/race caused by other runners.



I know I have been annoyed by things during runs, but I apparently have forgotten the specifics after the fact. I guess that's a good thing?! Getting caught near a pace group (when I'm not trying to run with it) can sometimes be annoying if the group is big. And lack of runner ettiequte issues that others have pointed out.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets talk about things that would or have annoyed you during a run/race caused by other runners.



I can live with people dropping their water cups straight down on the road more than I can handle the banana peels in the middle of the road.  In Chicago this was an issue.  I stepped on one and quickly learned that the cartoon visual of "someone slipping on a banana peel" was pretty accurate.  I didn't go down, but they are just as slick as advertised.  Banana peels were everywhere and now I know to look down more diligently at the point they are being handed out.
Chucking water cups and partially filled water cups across other runners sucks.  At Disney this year I actually saw someone take a water from a volunteer, have a sip and then basically threw it right back at the volunteer.  It was shocking.
I give people a little more leeway at the end of longer races than the beginning.  If you are annoying me at the beginning of a race, you might be inconsiderate.  If you are annoying me at the end of the race, it's quite possible you are delirious or simply trying to finish.  I get that to an extent.  More often than not, the people cutting straight across the road to the water stations are doing it late in races.  They might really be struggling and not thinking clearly enough in what they are doing.  But doing this at mile 2 (to me) means you just don't care about those around you.
In January, someone was drafting off me pretty badly before Animal Kingdom.  I know that it was windy, and that might have been really a nice strategy for him.  But he was way up on my shoulder and I really didn't care for it.  The section wasn't that crowded, but he was in my personal space and it was really obvious.  He didn't say anything... I let him do it a bit and then I just surged.  Later he passed me in AK.  That annoyed me a bit (my problem now ).  So on the way to WWoS I just kept him in my sight.  I knew I wasn't pushing at all and would have plenty left to "beat him" if I wanted to late in the race.  But he became my little goal.  Anyways, somewhere before WWoS I caught him and then pretty much ran with him there until I started getting separation in the stadium.  From there I just kept getting more distance from those around me up until the finish line.  I'm probably a  bit petty, but I just wanted to make sure that I at least finished ahead of this one runner.


----------



## camaker

SheHulk said:


> Of course that helps! It puts into stark numbers what I intuited. Of course I have no idea what my "true fitness" is, but 10:41 the whole way feels too fast.
> 
> Yeah... <sigh> yeah I know. Like lots of people I like to imagine that race day will be different from every day of my training over the past few months, and a miracle will happen.



@DopeyBadger has broken things down very nicely from a pros/cons standpoint.  I think there's a piece of the puzzle that you have to take into account that I don't think you've given us yet.  What do YOU want out of this race.  Do you want a comfortable race to a new PR in the 2:23-2:25 range?  You say you don't know what your true fitness is.  Do you want to find out?  Do you care if you crash and burn during this race or is there a floor that you want to stay above for finishing time? 

You originally said your goal was the 2:20 mark, but then immediately backed away from it to the 2:23-2:25 mark.  If you don't care about a poor finishing time and want to determine if that true fitness point is around the 2:20 point, then I say go out with the 2:20 pace group and hang with them as long as you possibly can.  Maybe you finish with them and meet your original goal.  Maybe you are in better shape than you think and you can pull away and surprise yourself in the end.  If you're not ready for it, you'll cross the threshold @DopeyBadger referenced, fall off and have a slow finish.  It's all about what you want out of the race and only you can answer that.  If you really want that 2:20 and you're close to it, though, don't talk yourself out of it before you hit the start line!!


----------



## SheHulk

camaker said:


> @DopeyBadger has broken things down very nicely from a pros/cons standpoint.  I think there's a piece of the puzzle that you have to take into account that I don't think you've given us yet.  What do YOU want out of this race.  Do you want a comfortable race to a new PR in the 2:23-2:25 range?  You say you don't know what your true fitness is.  Do you want to find out?  Do you care if you crash and burn during this race or is there a floor that you want to stay above for finishing time?
> 
> You originally said your goal was the 2:20 mark, but then immediately backed away from it to the 2:23-2:25 mark.  If you don't care about a poor finishing time and want to determine if that true fitness point is around the 2:20 point, then I say go out with the 2:20 pace group and hang with them as long as you possibly can.  Maybe you finish with them and meet your original goal.  Maybe you are in better shape than you think and you can pull away and surprise yourself in the end.  If you're not ready for it, you'll cross the threshold @DopeyBadger referenced, fall off and have a slow finish.  It's all about what you want out of the race and only you can answer that.  If you really want that 2:20 and you're close to it, though, don't talk yourself out of it before you hit the start line!!


This is a great point. And I have been thinking about it. I've run 10+ half marathons and this one specifically probably 5x including this weekend. I'm kind of tempted to just "go for broke" and see what happens. If I blow up it's not the end of the world. At the same time, I know when it's all over, I'll be disappointed either way TBH. If I go out fast and crash, I'll regret not going for the safe(r) PR. If I go for the safer  PR and get it, I'll wonder what would have happened if I pushed it. LOL so much worry on my part over 3-5 minutes!


----------



## SarahDisney

Congrats to our Boston finishers, @Wendy98 @BikeFan @RunDisneyDad!! You guys are awesome!

Catching up on some ATTQOTDs:

Monday - Never ran a marathon (never plan to either, despite some jokes to the contrary), so I don't have a favorite part.

Tuesday - I track all (well, most) of my runs on my Forerunner 10, I track some of my food on MFP, and I track my steps and sleep on my Fitbit, but mostly I just look at it right after and don't pay much attention. As much as I love data in most of life, I'm not really a data-driven runner. The only thing I do track religiously is miles on my shoes, and I do that in an Excel spreadsheet.

Today - Things that have annoyed me: (in no particular order ... and it's a longish list, because apparently I'm just in the mood to rant today)
1 - People running on the wrong side of the character lines at WDW. Or really just running outside the designated area for a race in general. Stay where you're supposed to stay, people. Seriously.
2 - People who don't use headphones (that bothers me on the subway too). Like, people walking down the path where I'm running with music coming loudly from their phones. I got a pair of $3 Minion earbuds at Target ... why can't these people just go out and get cheap earbuds?
3 - People who take up an entire pathway so that I can't pass. Seriously people ... this isn't even a running issue. This is basic human decency.
4 - People who try to have a coversation with me while I'm running. I get that I do my runs on a busy path and people are polite and want to say good morning. I'm fine with "good morning, how are you?" But I don't want to stop running to have a conversation with you.
5 - This is more of a life thing than a running thing, but since it happened to me running a few weeks ago, I'll add it: people who think that just because I'm a girl running (or walking) alone, it's okay to hit on me and/or ask whether or not I have a boyfriend. Seriously ... that's never okay. Not when I'm standing around, not when I'm walking, and definitely not when I'm running (or stretching, which is when it happened most recently).


----------



## The Expert

roxymama said:


> I'm having the biggest "wing or no wing" debate right now for Tink weekend.  I even bought a pair and will bring them, but I'm gonna have that debate up to the morning of the race.  Because I worry about being a bother.  I realize there will be thousands of wing-wearers though but I'm still on the fence!!!



I held off too, but then found wings on the Disney Store site that stick UP rather than OUT. They are kid sized, but I'm only 5'1" so they fit just as I wanted. They're about the same width as my shoulders and go up above my head where anyone average sized would be occupying space anyway. Hoping they work out for Tink!


----------



## DopeyBadger

camaker said:


> @DopeyBadger has broken things down very nicely from a pros/cons standpoint.  I think there's a piece of the puzzle that you have to take into account that I don't think you've given us yet.  What do YOU want out of this race.  Do you want a comfortable race to a new PR in the 2:23-2:25 range?  You say you don't know what your true fitness is.  Do you want to find out?  Do you care if you crash and burn during this race or is there a floor that you want to stay above for finishing time?
> 
> You originally said your goal was the 2:20 mark, but then immediately backed away from it to the 2:23-2:25 mark.  If you don't care about a poor finishing time and want to determine if that true fitness point is around the 2:20 point, then I say go out with the 2:20 pace group and hang with them as long as you possibly can.  Maybe you finish with them and meet your original goal.  Maybe you are in better shape than you think and you can pull away and surprise yourself in the end.  If you're not ready for it, you'll cross the threshold @DopeyBadger referenced, fall off and have a slow finish.  It's all about what you want out of the race and only you can answer that.  If you really want that 2:20 and you're close to it, though, don't talk yourself out of it before you hit the start line!!



Agreed!  If you're willing to go for it and assume the risk of a "bad performance", then the reward of a "very good performance" could be worth the risk.



SheHulk said:


> This is a great point. And I have been thinking about it. I've run 10+ half marathons and this one specifically probably 5x including this weekend. I'm kind of tempted to just "go for broke" and see what happens. If I blow up it's not the end of the world. At the same time, I know when it's all over, I'll be disappointed either way TBH. If I go out fast and crash, I'll regret not going for the safe(r) PR. If I go for the safer  PR and get it, I'll wonder what would have happened if I pushed it. LOL so much worry on my part over 3-5 minutes!



Since you're unsure of your true fitness, have you recently run any other races to justify the goal of a 2:20 vs a 2:25?

  

These are the race equivalencies per McMillan.  So a 5k between 30:14-31:19?  or a 10k of 1:02:48-1:05:02?


----------



## FredtheDuck

I could use some advice from more experienced runners (that's you!): 

First, some background on my running history: I started running in 2014 via a couch-to-5k program after being inspired by my husband's successful attempt at a half marathon. I got up to 5k distance, ran a few races, and all was great. I continued running until I was 7 months pregnant (in 2015), then had to stop because it was killing my back. After waiting out some post-pregnancy joint issues, I returned to running in 2016 (again via couch-to-5k) and started training for a half. I got up to 5 miles on a VERY hilly course in November, just before holidays, illness, and scheduling threw my training plan off. 

Anyways, I've been doing 2-3 mile maintenance runs this entire year. Nothing really much further. My pace has improved significantly (I'm now between 9:30 and 10:00, depending on the hills), so I'm still feeling like I'm making progress. I get out 3-4 times a week, but I'm not really following a training plan right now (I need to get back on that horse). 

Here's the question: There's a 10k in my area this weekend that a friend is encouraging me to do. It is considered a PR course and is almost all downhill. I've never done that kind of distance. Official pacing requirement for the run is 14 min/mile. Do I try for it? Or is that too risky considering that I haven't done that kind of distance in a few months? Part of me thinks I can do it if I'm smart about pacing. Part of me thinks I'll either hurt myself or run out of steam.


----------



## BikeFan

Finally back home after a long car ride yesterday.  There's nothing like sleeping in your own bed for true rest and recovery!  

Boston Marathon race report (_long _version): My wife and I got to our hotel in Quincy, about 7 miles from the Back Bay area, mid-afternoon on Saturday and headed to the expo to pick up my number and see a little of the city, since I'd never been there before.  The expo was extremely crowded, with a huge line just to get past security at the front door.  Still, the line moved quickly and once inside, number and shirt pick-up was a breeze.  The BAA had the logistics down pretty well, and all the volunteers were helpful and friendly, a trend we'd notice the whole weekend.  The expo was huge - Adidas was the main athletic gear sponsor, so of course they had a huge display of shoes and gear, but Brooks, Saucony, The North Face, and a few other big brands also had large displays with special edition merchandise for sale.  We barely had time to take only part of it in before the expo closed down for the night.  Out along Boylston Street, the finish line arch, grandstands, etc., were already up, and that whole block was closed down.  Scores of runners were out taking photos of the finish line, etc.  Most of the stores along the finishing stretch had signs, etc., too.  It was a very festive and welcoming atmosphere, beyond anything I'd ever experienced before.  

We came back to the Back Bay/finish line area on Sunday to finish browsing the expo, shop for gifts for the kids, and see a few more of the sights.  We had wanted to take a tour in one of those Duck car/boat transports, but they were sold out, and the Old Town Trolley had a huge wait to board, so we settled on visiting the observatory level on the 50th floor of the Prudential Building.  They had some cool displays on the history of the city, as well as 360 degree views of greater Boston.  After that, we strolled the Back Bay area again, going by Boston Commons and the public gardens.  It was a lot of fun, but probably not the wisest thing to do before a marathon.  My wife's fitness tracker said we covered about 8 miles that day, but I wasn't too worried about it, since I only wanted to finish on Monday, and wasn't chasing a time goal.  Sunday night my brother-in-law and his wife flew in to join us, so we met them in Back Bay, had dinner, and headed back to Quincy to sleep.  

Monday morning we grabbed a quick breakfast at the hotel and they were able to drive me right up to Boston Commons for the school bus ride out to Hopkinton.  The day was looking beautiful and security at the bus loading zone was quick and friendly again.  The weather was nice I left all my throw-away clothes at the hotel and just wore my race outfit, which was all I needed with temps around 60 degrees already.  I was excited to finally be heading out to the start, but not all that nervous, since I had no time goal.  I was so mentally "carefree" in fact that I realized I had no gels or anything for the race!  Not to worry though, since they'd have some out on the course.  Loading the bus, I noticed another runner with a hat from the Richmond Marathon, I race I've run 5 times, so I sat next to her and we chatted while riding out to the start.  She'd run it before and gave me a few tips about the course.  In the Athlete's Village, the vibe was excited but a little more serious than I've seen at other marathons.  I've never seen so many people warming up, stretching, etc. - definitely a very focused field.  Still, folks were friendly and mood was very positive.  Standing in line for the potty, I got a sense of the speed of this crowd when I started talking to the runner in front of me about his NYC marathon shirt.  I asked him about his time goals, and he said he'd been injured most of the winter and his spring training had gone poorly, so he was _just _expecting to run in the 2:50's IF he had a good day.  Most of his buddies were expecting to hit the 2:40's and 2:30's, so he was a little jealous of their fitness!  I can't even imagine that sort of speed!  

Everything in the village was well-organized, with lots of food, water, and medical supplies available.  I was able to grab some sunscreen at the medical tent and then just sat on the ground to rest up before my wave was called.  The PA announcer was hilarious in that flinty New Englander style.  The first call was for Wave 1, which he noted was designated by red bibs.  He also added "If you don't have a red bib and want to start in Wave 1, run faster next time!"   That just killed me.  There were at least 4 news helicopters hovering over the village, and two airplanes towing banners.  Wave 1 also got a fighter flight-over from the Mass. Air National Guard, which was very cool.  The whole village was buzzing.  

Finally, Wave 2 was called, and I headed to the start.  The walk to the start is about a third a mile along a blocked-off street.  Hopkinton residents were out in force passing out water, sunscreen, and encouragement, and you really felt like a rock star as you walked out to the start.  One group was offering sips of beer and alcohol to the passing runners, and gave a huge roar whenever anyone would accept their offer.  Another lady had a marker and was offering to write your name on your bib, which I had done.  The townspeople really set an amazing mood.  The runners were also in great spirits, with a lot of the internationals wearing shirts with their flag or country visible, and that usually drew a big response.  One runner had a shirt stating he had a 43-finish streak going for Boston, and when I congratulated him on that, he told me his two friends with him also had 25+ consecutive finishes and were part of the 80+ runners in the "Quarter Century" club of active streakers!  When we finally got to our corrals, we had about a 25 minute wait to start, but it went quickly.  When we finally started, we went right into a downhill.  I quickly noticed my pace was too fast, but between the slope and the excitement, it was hard to dial it back.  The crowd support was really amazing.  For the first 13 miles or so, we'd pass through towns with huge, excited crowds.  Between the towns, crowds were much thinner along the more rural sections.  Past the halfway point, it was pretty much towns and suburbs right next to each other, and the crowds were pretty thick the whole way.  I wore my "Virginia is for Runners" shirt from a local running store, and that got huge shout-outs the whole way, with lots of cheers from fellow Virginians.  The really impressive part wasn't just the cheering support, but also the water, oranges, ice, licorice, and other supplies the spectators were handing out.  The BAA had water and Gatorade stops about every mile, with plenty of awesome volunteers, but there had to be hundreds of informal stops along the way - just awesome.  People also put out sprinklers and hoses to cool the runners down, and one fire department had set up a misting tent right in front of their firehouse, in case you need a quick cool-down.  The people of Boston and the surrounding area did such an incredible job motivating and supporting the runners, I just can't thank them all enough.    They were amazing.  

I grabbed a bunch of orange slice as I ran, and got some ice to put under my hat to keep me cool.  Though the day was hot, I was feeling pretty good, and the crowd support gave me such a big boost every time I was starting to feel fatigued.  I kept expecting a fade, but I was surprisingly holding pace pretty well.  The Newton hills were rough, but the crowds were again amazing, so I kept pushing.  Beginning at around Mile 10, I'd started to pass some of the disabled athletes who had started earlier, and they were inspiring to see.  There were several runners missing one or both legs, yet they were out there running the same 26.2 miles I was running.  I also saw John Young, a runner with dwarfism who was profiled in Runner's World a few years back, and wished him well.  He'd run Boston before and I was happy to see he again finished this year.  The most courageous athlete I saw was a man in a wheelchair pushing himself along with one good leg while facing backward.  He had three guides with him, but they were only helping to direct him, since he couldn't see where he was going.  He was doing all the work.  I can't imagine how hard that must've been.  Seeing people like that, overcoming those sorts of obstacles, really made my suffering seem incredibly small.  Right around Mile 21 or so, I saw the famous Citgo sign in the distance, and I knew I was close to the finish line.  Fortunately, the course is again mostly downhill for the final five miles, and I was excited to see I'd get a decent time despite the heat.  Hitting the final mile, I knew my wife and my in-laws were somewhere along Boylston, and I couldn't wait to see them.  Unfortunately, the crowds were incredibly thick on that stretch, so I only saw my brother-in-law.  Still, it was amazing running down the final stretch, with the crowd roaring and runners high-fiving each other as they ran.  I grabbed my medal and some food and headed to the family reunion area to meet my family.  Security was incredibly tight (understandable), and it took them nearly 30 minutes to reach me, but I was it such a good mood it didn't really matter.  Walking back to our car, people were congratulating me the whole way, with a few breaking into applause as I walked by.  If you ever get the chance to do this race, *do it*.  It's an incredible experience.  

Thanks for the encouragement, thanks for reading, and thanks to the BAA and the people of the Boston area.  You all are incredible!


----------



## The Expert

What an incredible experience @BikeFan - thanks for sharing all those great details. Congratulations!


----------



## cburnett11

Thank you for sharing your experience @BikeFan and congratulations!!


----------



## The Expert

FredtheDuck said:


> Here's the question: There's a 10k in my area this weekend that a friend is encouraging me to do. It is considered a PR course and is almost all downhill. I've never done that kind of distance. Official pacing requirement for the run is 14 min/mile. Do I try for it? Or is that too risky considering that I haven't done that kind of distance in a few months? Part of me thinks I can do it if I'm smart about pacing. Part of me thinks I'll either hurt myself or run out of steam.



I'm certainly not THAT experienced, but if it were me, I'd go for it. It's not like you've been sitting on your butt for all this time - you have a base level of fitness and speed. Just start slow and walk if you feel any twinges.


----------



## ZellyB

Great write  up @BikeFan and congrats again!


----------



## SheHulk

DopeyBadger said:


> Agreed!  If you're willing to go for it and assume the risk of a "bad performance", then the reward of a "very good performance" could be worth the risk.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're unsure of your true fitness, have you recently run any other races to justify the goal of a 2:20 vs a 2:25?
> 
> View attachment 232199 View attachment 232200
> 
> These are the race equivalencies per McMillan.  So a 5k between 30:14-31:19?  or a 10k of 1:02:48-1:05:02?


Wow thanks for this. I've run a few sub-30 5k's (barely) in the past year, and a training, not race (so not trying full-out), 10k of a 1:05:something (not 02). I've used McMillan to predict marathon times before and it wasn't even close, I'm much slower in a marathon than predicted by my half/shorter race times. But every marathon I've been slowed down by knee/lower leg pain that crops up post mile 19-20, which McMillan couldn't possibly be expected to predict. I never thought of using it for a half. Lots of food for thought!


----------



## Wendy98

SheHulk said:


> This is a great point. And I have been thinking about it. I've run 10+ half marathons and this one specifically probably 5x including this weekend. I'm kind of tempted to just "go for broke" and see what happens. If I blow up it's not the end of the world. At the same time, I know when it's all over, I'll be disappointed either way TBH. If I go out fast and crash, I'll regret not going for the safe(r) PR. If I go for the safer  PR and get it, I'll wonder what would have happened if I pushed it. LOL so much worry on my part over 3-5 minutes!



I would go for it.  I have been known to make some gutsy choices, but no regrets.  I do typically race faster than I train--it is all mental.


----------



## SheHulk

Wendy98 said:


> I would go for it.  I have been known to make some gutsy choices, but no regrets.  I do typically race faster than I train--it is all mental.


Thanks! I just might! Funny my HS cross-country-running DS always says I don't try hard enough in races. Of course to him if you're not puking at the end of a race, you didn't try hard enough


----------



## SheHulk

SheHulk said:


> Wow thanks for this. I've run a few sub-30 5k's (barely) in the past year, and a training, not race (so not trying full-out), 10k of a 1:05:something (not 02). I've used McMillan to predict marathon times before and it wasn't even close, I'm much slower in a marathon than predicted by my half/shorter race times. But every marathon I've been slowed down by knee/lower leg pain that crops up post mile 19-20, which McMillan couldn't possibly be expected to predict. I never thought of using it for a half. Lots of food for thought!


Just looked up my splits for this year's WDW marathon: Mc Millan predicted 12 minute miles for me. Up to mile 20 I was almost exactly there. Then my split for Mile 20-26 dropped to 16:00/mile! Not surprising because it felt like I had an ice pick jammed into my knee It was swollen for 3 days post race.


----------



## FredtheDuck

The Expert said:


> I'm certainly not THAT experienced, but if it were me, I'd go for it. It's not like you've been sitting on your butt for all this time - you have a base level of fitness and speed. Just start slow and walk if you feel any twinges.



Thanks so much for the advice! And, I like the thought that I have a base level of fitness and speed : ). Couldn't have said that a few years ago.


----------



## Slogger

FredtheDuck said:


> Why, thank you! Looks like you're in my neck of the woods(ish), your races look mighty familiar!



Yes, we are pretty lucky to have some great events right here in our own "backyard."   Hopefully we will see you at an event soon.
We need someone to make a Disney Running Thread pin/sticker/t shirt or something so we can stand out at races.


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: Like most people, my running annoyances are related to other runners impeding my progress. This includes running 3+ wide, not lining up according to pace, and passing me only to slow down instantly.

One time someone actually used their arm to hold me back so he could pass. That was definitely the most annoying! We were just over halfway and in no way competing for a win or even age group award (I'm pretty sure the winners had already finished). It was the same race that this happened: (Kipruto swinging incident) so maybe I should have been more prepared... In any case, I was definitely not expecting it and still don't quite get it.

Another annoyance that happens quite frequently is runners that stop right on the timing mat.  It's really quite dangerous for them and for me. I've been trained to run through the finish When someone stops right in front of me and I'm running all out, there isn't a lot of opportunity for me to slow down or swerve around them.


----------



## Slogger

@BikeFan .....thanks for posting your race recap.   Really does sound like an amazing day.

Hope to do it one day, but my legs and my brain seem to have other ideas when I tell them to speed up.   But I'm trying!!!


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD- annoyances.    I really don't get that annoyed with other runners, just happy to be out there running and trying to fight my own battles.

BUT if you insist, I could contribute a few:

1>Runners that cut corners or blatantly cheat during an event but still proudly wear their medals.   Sorry, but that's uncool
2>Runners that block my finish line or on course professional photo.   Can't tell you how many times someone is goofing off and they photobomb or block my pic.  Also uncool.
3>Speed Walkers that seem to be going faster than my slow-end-of-marathon-slog......not their fault but it annoys me that they can go that fast!
4>Effortless 10 year olds that have rubber bands for legs and have never endured the pain, suffering, and torture that I have gone through in my running career--not their fault but it annoys me that they can go that fast!!
5>Effortless 80 year olds that run like a gazelle and zip past me with no effort and make me look bad.  Come on people, act your age! 
6>Pacers that seem to run whatever pace they want to and going off script. 
7>Runners that criticize the volunteers, announcers, or other people that worked really hard so the runners can just show up and run.    We should all be grateful and thankful.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FredtheDuck said:


> I could use some advice from more experienced runners (that's you!):
> 
> First, some background on my running history: I started running in 2014 via a couch-to-5k program after being inspired by my husband's successful attempt at a half marathon. I got up to 5k distance, ran a few races, and all was great. I continued running until I was 7 months pregnant (in 2015), then had to stop because it was killing my back. After waiting out some post-pregnancy joint issues, I returned to running in 2016 (again via couch-to-5k) and started training for a half. I got up to 5 miles on a VERY hilly course in November, just before holidays, illness, and scheduling threw my training plan off.
> 
> Anyways, I've been doing 2-3 mile maintenance runs this entire year. Nothing really much further. My pace has improved significantly (I'm now between 9:30 and 10:00, depending on the hills), so I'm still feeling like I'm making progress. I get out 3-4 times a week, but I'm not really following a training plan right now (I need to get back on that horse).
> 
> Here's the question: There's a 10k in my area this weekend that a friend is encouraging me to do. It is considered a PR course and is almost all downhill. I've never done that kind of distance. Official pacing requirement for the run is 14 min/mile. Do I try for it? Or is that too risky considering that I haven't done that kind of distance in a few months? Part of me thinks I can do it if I'm smart about pacing. Part of me thinks I'll either hurt myself or run out of steam.



Given your description of training, I think you could do the 10k if you wanted to give it a go.  Given your pacing in training vs the official pacing requirement, I would imagine you should be fine for finishing.  I agree that if you're smart with the pacing then you'll set yourself up for the best experience.



SheHulk said:


> Wow thanks for this. I've run a few sub-30 5k's (barely) in the past year, and a training, not race (so not trying full-out), 10k of a 1:05:something (not 02). I've used McMillan to predict marathon times before and it wasn't even close, I'm much slower in a marathon than predicted by my half/shorter race times. But every marathon I've been slowed down by knee/lower leg pain that crops up post mile 19-20, which McMillan couldn't possibly be expected to predict. I never thought of using it for a half. Lots of food for thought!





SheHulk said:


> Just looked up my splits for this year's WDW marathon: Mc Millan predicted 12 minute miles for me. Up to mile 20 I was almost exactly there. Then my split for Mile 20-26 dropped to 16:00/mile! Not surprising because it felt like I had an ice pick jammed into my knee It was swollen for 3 days post race.



Well, the sub-30s would definitely suggest that a 2:20 is an appropriate goal (29:59 is a 2:18:49 HM per McMillan).  The 10k of 1:05 though, if done roughly around the same time as the 5ks of <29:59, suggests you're seeing what many see - a fade from race equivalency as the race distance increases.  In most cases, this comes down to appropriate/ideal training.  If you have an ideal weather day, and your training was ideal for the desired distance than the race equivalency can be an appropriate goal.  But the further training or weather gets from ideal the lower the bar should be set for a race day goal.  The marathon becomes even harder for "ideal" training because it requires a lot more training than most do to match the race equivalency.  So your 5k says 2:18 and your 10k says 2:24.  If these occurred around roughly the same time, and you think your fitness was near the same for those as they are for today, then the probability is higher that your fitness is in the 2:23-2:25 range than the 2:18-2:20 range.  Just a probability though and nothing definitive one way or the other.  Hopefully this helps!


----------



## Miranda

A couple weeks ago I finally gave up and submitted a request for an appointment for my hip/leg issues at one of the local sports medicine places.  I was supposed to hear back the same or next business day but I never did.  (No, I haven't been waiting all this time for them to get back to me.  I figured out after not hearing the next business day that they weren't going to call back.)

Today I finally submitted a request for a free 20 min discovery session with a PT who does not work through insurance, which means I can make an appointment with her directly. In NH, you do not need a prescription to go to PT, but all the other rehab places near me want you to go through a doctor referral.  I feel like my issues are more something a PT could help me fix anyway, and I was only trying to get to a sports med doctor so I could get the referral.  So I figure I don't have anything to lose by going to a 20 min free discovery session with a PT.  I have a high deductible health plan and need to pay out of pocket for any PT that I get anyway, so it doesn't really matter (except to my deductible I guess) if I'm going to an in-network or out-of-network PT.

So, fingers crossed that she gets back to me and can fix my leg.   It's been almost 2.5 months now that it's been giving me grief.

Semi-relatedly, I am about to add pilates to my core/strength routine for 12 weeks.  I signed up for a double session (25% off the full price) of beginner small group pilates at the PT's office, although it's not with the PT, it's with a pilates instructor.  I found the PT through my running group.  She's loosely affiliated with us and I followed a link on Facebook and found out about the pilates and thought that that would be a good jump start to build some core strength, because I have none, and then I started looking at the PT services.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets talk about things that would or have annoyed you during a run/race caused by other runners.



Aside from all the ones already mentioned like stopping abruptly without warning and missing the trash can with a water cup, one thing which really annoys me is people running with balloons. The balloon ladies are generally very courteous and keep their balloons under control, but there are too many others who simply let their balloons fly around and hit other runners.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

roxymama said:


> I'm having the biggest "wing or no wing" debate right now for Tink weekend.  I even bought a pair and will bring them, but I'm gonna have that debate up to the morning of the race.  Because I worry about being a bother.  I realize there will be thousands of wing-wearers though but I'm still on the fence!!!



I say wing it! 

@LSUlakes ...Wow. I totally forgot to list Dark Side Half this weekend.  I WOULD have had a goal, but the heat is scaring me away, so new goal: CHARACTER STOPS!


----------



## SueInBoston

@BikeFan
Congratulations again and Thank you for all the kind words for my city!  I'm so glad you had such an awesome run, I live along the last 5 miles and this is my favorite event every year!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I will start by saying that my annoyances are completely more of my own issue than other people  I get really irritated with repetitive noises, so loud runners that sound like horses can really bother me if I get too focused on the repetition. Most normal people wouldn't be bothered, but it drives me crazy. I know most people can't help how loudly they run so I am not really irritated at the person, but just the noise. I am the crazy person that will spend my entire car ride trying to figure out where the rattle is coming from. Other than that, some of the others mentioned bother me a bit (mainly just people who are not generally aware of their surroundings when it comes to stopping, spitting, etc.). Please don't think I am crazy


----------



## Wendy98

During a race, I have learned to live with most things.  Spit, thrown water, elbow in my chest because of crowding--it all comes with racing.  Safety issues like random, sudden stopping in the middle or walking 3,4, or more abreast? That is a problem.  I seem to have gripes waiting for the gun to go off.  The guy who waltzes up at the very last minute and stands a half inch in front of me?  That burns my britches.  I also hate the pushing and shoving from behind me while waiting for the start.  This was a problem in Chicago last fall.  I was seeded behind the elites and corral A was behind me.  Right before race time the officials removed the barriers separating us and many men from corral A were pushing from behind me or completely hopping in front of me.  I was pissed and stood my ground.  I earned that spot.


----------



## Wendy98

BikeFan said:


> Finally back home after a long car ride yesterday.  There's nothing like sleeping in your own bed for true rest and recovery!
> 
> Boston Marathon race report (_long _version): My wife and I got to our hotel in Quincy, about 7 miles from the Back Bay area, mid-afternoon on Saturday and headed to the expo to pick up my number and see a little of the city, since I'd never been there before.  The expo was extremely crowded, with a huge line just to get past security at the front door.  Still, the line moved quickly and once inside, number and shirt pick-up was a breeze.  The BAA had the logistics down pretty well, and all the volunteers were helpful and friendly, a trend we'd notice the whole weekend.  The expo was huge - Adidas was the main athletic gear sponsor, so of course they had a huge display of shoes and gear, but Brooks, Saucony, The North Face, and a few other big brands also had large displays with special edition merchandise for sale.  We barely had time to take only part of it in before the expo closed down for the night.  Out along Boylston Street, the finish line arch, grandstands, etc., were already up, and that whole block was closed down.  Scores of runners were out taking photos of the finish line, etc.  Most of the stores along the finishing stretch had signs, etc., too.  It was a very festive and welcoming atmosphere, beyond anything I'd ever experienced before.
> 
> We came back to the Back Bay/finish line area on Sunday to finish browsing the expo, shop for gifts for the kids, and see a few more of the sights.  We had wanted to take a tour in one of those Duck car/boat transports, but they were sold out, and the Old Town Trolley had a huge wait to board, so we settled on visiting the observatory level on the 50th floor of the Prudential Building.  They had some cool displays on the history of the city, as well as 360 degree views of greater Boston.  After that, we strolled the Back Bay area again, going by Boston Commons and the public gardens.  It was a lot of fun, but probably not the wisest thing to do before a marathon.  My wife's fitness tracker said we covered about 8 miles that day, but I wasn't too worried about it, since I only wanted to finish on Monday, and wasn't chasing a time goal.  Sunday night my brother-in-law and his wife flew in to join us, so we met them in Back Bay, had dinner, and headed back to Quincy to sleep.
> 
> Monday morning we grabbed a quick breakfast at the hotel and they were able to drive me right up to Boston Commons for the school bus ride out to Hopkinton.  The day was looking beautiful and security at the bus loading zone was quick and friendly again.  The weather was nice I left all my throw-away clothes at the hotel and just wore my race outfit, which was all I needed with temps around 60 degrees already.  I was excited to finally be heading out to the start, but not all that nervous, since I had no time goal.  I was so mentally "carefree" in fact that I realized I had no gels or anything for the race!  Not to worry though, since they'd have some out on the course.  Loading the bus, I noticed another runner with a hat from the Richmond Marathon, I race I've run 5 times, so I sat next to her and we chatted while riding out to the start.  She'd run it before and gave me a few tips about the course.  In the Athlete's Village, the vibe was excited but a little more serious than I've seen at other marathons.  I've never seen so many people warming up, stretching, etc. - definitely a very focused field.  Still, folks were friendly and mood was very positive.  Standing in line for the potty, I got a sense of the speed of this crowd when I started talking to the runner in front of me about his NYC marathon shirt.  I asked him about his time goals, and he said he'd been injured most of the winter and his spring training had gone poorly, so he was _just _expecting to run in the 2:50's IF he had a good day.  Most of his buddies were expecting to hit the 2:40's and 2:30's, so he was a little jealous of their fitness!  I can't even imagine that sort of speed!
> 
> Everything in the village was well-organized, with lots of food, water, and medical supplies available.  I was able to grab some sunscreen at the medical tent and then just sat on the ground to rest up before my wave was called.  The PA announcer was hilarious in that flinty New Englander style.  The first call was for Wave 1, which he noted was designated by red bibs.  He also added "If you don't have a red bib and want to start in Wave 1, run faster next time!"   That just killed me.  There were at least 4 news helicopters hovering over the village, and two airplanes towing banners.  Wave 1 also got a fighter flight-over from the Mass. Air National Guard, which was very cool.  The whole village was buzzing.
> 
> Finally, Wave 2 was called, and I headed to the start.  The walk to the start is about a third a mile along a blocked-off street.  Hopkinton residents were out in force passing out water, sunscreen, and encouragement, and you really felt like a rock star as you walked out to the start.  One group was offering sips of beer and alcohol to the passing runners, and gave a huge roar whenever anyone would accept their offer.  Another lady had a marker and was offering to write your name on your bib, which I had done.  The townspeople really set an amazing mood.  The runners were also in great spirits, with a lot of the internationals wearing shirts with their flag or country visible, and that usually drew a big response.  One runner had a shirt stating he had a 43-finish streak going for Boston, and when I congratulated him on that, he told me his two friends with him also had 25+ consecutive finishes and were part of the 80+ runners in the "Quarter Century" club of active streakers!  When we finally got to our corrals, we had about a 25 minute wait to start, but it went quickly.  When we finally started, we went right into a downhill.  I quickly noticed my pace was too fast, but between the slope and the excitement, it was hard to dial it back.  The crowd support was really amazing.  For the first 13 miles or so, we'd pass through towns with huge, excited crowds.  Between the towns, crowds were much thinner along the more rural sections.  Past the halfway point, it was pretty much towns and suburbs right next to each other, and the crowds were pretty thick the whole way.  I wore my "Virginia is for Runners" shirt from a local running store, and that got huge shout-outs the whole way, with lots of cheers from fellow Virginians.  The really impressive part wasn't just the cheering support, but also the water, oranges, ice, licorice, and other supplies the spectators were handing out.  The BAA had water and Gatorade stops about every mile, with plenty of awesome volunteers, but there had to be hundreds of informal stops along the way - just awesome.  People also put out sprinklers and hoses to cool the runners down, and one fire department had set up a misting tent right in front of their firehouse, in case you need a quick cool-down.  The people of Boston and the surrounding area did such an incredible job motivating and supporting the runners, I just can't thank them all enough.    They were amazing.
> 
> I grabbed a bunch of orange slice as I ran, and got some ice to put under my hat to keep me cool.  Though the day was hot, I was feeling pretty good, and the crowd support gave me such a big boost every time I was starting to feel fatigued.  I kept expecting a fade, but I was surprisingly holding pace pretty well.  The Newton hills were rough, but the crowds were again amazing, so I kept pushing.  Beginning at around Mile 10, I'd started to pass some of the disabled athletes who had started earlier, and they were inspiring to see.  There were several runners missing one or both legs, yet they were out there running the same 26.2 miles I was running.  I also saw John Young, a runner with dwarfism who was profiled in Runner's World a few years back, and wished him well.  He'd run Boston before and I was happy to see he again finished this year.  The most courageous athlete I saw was a man in a wheelchair pushing himself along with one good leg while facing backward.  He had three guides with him, but they were only helping to direct him, since he couldn't see where he was going.  He was doing all the work.  I can't imagine how hard that must've been.  Seeing people like that, overcoming those sorts of obstacles, really made my suffering seem incredibly small.  Right around Mile 21 or so, I saw the famous Citgo sign in the distance, and I knew I was close to the finish line.  Fortunately, the course is again mostly downhill for the final five miles, and I was excited to see I'd get a decent time despite the heat.  Hitting the final mile, I knew my wife and my in-laws were somewhere along Boylston, and I couldn't wait to see them.  Unfortunately, the crowds were incredibly thick on that stretch, so I only saw my brother-in-law.  Still, it was amazing running down the final stretch, with the crowd roaring and runners high-fiving each other as they ran.  I grabbed my medal and some food and headed to the family reunion area to meet my family.  Security was incredibly tight (understandable), and it took them nearly 30 minutes to reach me, but I was it such a good mood it didn't really matter.  Walking back to our car, people were congratulating me the whole way, with a few breaking into applause as I walked by.  If you ever get the chance to do this race, *do it*.  It's an incredible experience.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement, thanks for reading, and thanks to the BAA and the people of the Boston area.  You all are incredible!



Great recap!  I got teary eyed reading it because it is so accurate and I remember many of the same things.  I saw the man backwards in the wheelchair.  I did not see John Young this year, but I have seen him another year.  I passed the disabled vet running with the American flag.  He was built like a linebacker.  I gave a shout out to him.  Congrats on your race.  This is my favorite event and weekend.


----------



## JClimacus

Looking for some advice from the running experts. I ran the Myrtle Beach Marathon on March 4 and am running Maine Coast on May 14 (this is a past deferral and I already paid for the expensive shirt so I'm going.) That's 10 weeks between marathons. My plan was to taper up, get a couple weeks of training in, and then taper down. (Normally I do the Higdon Intermediate II plan).  Here is what I've done so far:

Week ending               Mileage
3/12                           17
3/19                           30
3/26                           37
4/2                             32 (including a half marathon race on Sunday)
4/9                             44
4/16                           50
4/23                           ??
4/30                           ??
5/7                             ??
5/14                           Marathon

50 is my peak mileage from the Higdon plan. After the peak mileage week Higdon has a 34 mile week, and alternates 50 and 34 mile weeks until the taper. My question is what to do in these final weeks. I could do a 34 mile week this week and a 50 on 4/30, then a two week taper. Or I could do another peak mileage week this week (or close to it) and then do a full 3 week taper. Or something else. I'm leaning toward another high mileage week and then a 3 week taper, but I'm not sure. Any advice?


----------



## FFigawi

@JClimacus, I'm a two-week taper guy for most marathons, so I'd go with the 34 and then the 50.


----------



## LSUlakes

BikeFan said:


> Finally back home after a long car ride yesterday.  There's nothing like sleeping in your own bed for true rest and recovery!
> 
> Boston Marathon race report (_long _version): My wife and I got to our hotel in Quincy, about 7 miles from the Back Bay area, mid-afternoon on Saturday and headed to the expo to pick up my number and see a little of the city, since I'd never been there before.  The expo was extremely crowded, with a huge line just to get past security at the front door.  Still, the line moved quickly and once inside, number and shirt pick-up was a breeze.  The BAA had the logistics down pretty well, and all the volunteers were helpful and friendly, a trend we'd notice the whole weekend.  The expo was huge - Adidas was the main athletic gear sponsor, so of course they had a huge display of shoes and gear, but Brooks, Saucony, The North Face, and a few other big brands also had large displays with special edition merchandise for sale.  We barely had time to take only part of it in before the expo closed down for the night.  Out along Boylston Street, the finish line arch, grandstands, etc., were already up, and that whole block was closed down.  Scores of runners were out taking photos of the finish line, etc.  Most of the stores along the finishing stretch had signs, etc., too.  It was a very festive and welcoming atmosphere, beyond anything I'd ever experienced before.
> 
> We came back to the Back Bay/finish line area on Sunday to finish browsing the expo, shop for gifts for the kids, and see a few more of the sights.  We had wanted to take a tour in one of those Duck car/boat transports, but they were sold out, and the Old Town Trolley had a huge wait to board, so we settled on visiting the observatory level on the 50th floor of the Prudential Building.  They had some cool displays on the history of the city, as well as 360 degree views of greater Boston.  After that, we strolled the Back Bay area again, going by Boston Commons and the public gardens.  It was a lot of fun, but probably not the wisest thing to do before a marathon.  My wife's fitness tracker said we covered about 8 miles that day, but I wasn't too worried about it, since I only wanted to finish on Monday, and wasn't chasing a time goal.  Sunday night my brother-in-law and his wife flew in to join us, so we met them in Back Bay, had dinner, and headed back to Quincy to sleep.
> 
> Monday morning we grabbed a quick breakfast at the hotel and they were able to drive me right up to Boston Commons for the school bus ride out to Hopkinton.  The day was looking beautiful and security at the bus loading zone was quick and friendly again.  The weather was nice I left all my throw-away clothes at the hotel and just wore my race outfit, which was all I needed with temps around 60 degrees already.  I was excited to finally be heading out to the start, but not all that nervous, since I had no time goal.  I was so mentally "carefree" in fact that I realized I had no gels or anything for the race!  Not to worry though, since they'd have some out on the course.  Loading the bus, I noticed another runner with a hat from the Richmond Marathon, I race I've run 5 times, so I sat next to her and we chatted while riding out to the start.  She'd run it before and gave me a few tips about the course.  In the Athlete's Village, the vibe was excited but a little more serious than I've seen at other marathons.  I've never seen so many people warming up, stretching, etc. - definitely a very focused field.  Still, folks were friendly and mood was very positive.  Standing in line for the potty, I got a sense of the speed of this crowd when I started talking to the runner in front of me about his NYC marathon shirt.  I asked him about his time goals, and he said he'd been injured most of the winter and his spring training had gone poorly, so he was _just _expecting to run in the 2:50's IF he had a good day.  Most of his buddies were expecting to hit the 2:40's and 2:30's, so he was a little jealous of their fitness!  I can't even imagine that sort of speed!
> 
> Everything in the village was well-organized, with lots of food, water, and medical supplies available.  I was able to grab some sunscreen at the medical tent and then just sat on the ground to rest up before my wave was called.  The PA announcer was hilarious in that flinty New Englander style.  The first call was for Wave 1, which he noted was designated by red bibs.  He also added "If you don't have a red bib and want to start in Wave 1, run faster next time!"   That just killed me.  There were at least 4 news helicopters hovering over the village, and two airplanes towing banners.  Wave 1 also got a fighter flight-over from the Mass. Air National Guard, which was very cool.  The whole village was buzzing.
> 
> Finally, Wave 2 was called, and I headed to the start.  The walk to the start is about a third a mile along a blocked-off street.  Hopkinton residents were out in force passing out water, sunscreen, and encouragement, and you really felt like a rock star as you walked out to the start.  One group was offering sips of beer and alcohol to the passing runners, and gave a huge roar whenever anyone would accept their offer.  Another lady had a marker and was offering to write your name on your bib, which I had done.  The townspeople really set an amazing mood.  The runners were also in great spirits, with a lot of the internationals wearing shirts with their flag or country visible, and that usually drew a big response.  One runner had a shirt stating he had a 43-finish streak going for Boston, and when I congratulated him on that, he told me his two friends with him also had 25+ consecutive finishes and were part of the 80+ runners in the "Quarter Century" club of active streakers!  When we finally got to our corrals, we had about a 25 minute wait to start, but it went quickly.  When we finally started, we went right into a downhill.  I quickly noticed my pace was too fast, but between the slope and the excitement, it was hard to dial it back.  The crowd support was really amazing.  For the first 13 miles or so, we'd pass through towns with huge, excited crowds.  Between the towns, crowds were much thinner along the more rural sections.  Past the halfway point, it was pretty much towns and suburbs right next to each other, and the crowds were pretty thick the whole way.  I wore my "Virginia is for Runners" shirt from a local running store, and that got huge shout-outs the whole way, with lots of cheers from fellow Virginians.  The really impressive part wasn't just the cheering support, but also the water, oranges, ice, licorice, and other supplies the spectators were handing out.  The BAA had water and Gatorade stops about every mile, with plenty of awesome volunteers, but there had to be hundreds of informal stops along the way - just awesome.  People also put out sprinklers and hoses to cool the runners down, and one fire department had set up a misting tent right in front of their firehouse, in case you need a quick cool-down.  The people of Boston and the surrounding area did such an incredible job motivating and supporting the runners, I just can't thank them all enough.    They were amazing.
> 
> I grabbed a bunch of orange slice as I ran, and got some ice to put under my hat to keep me cool.  Though the day was hot, I was feeling pretty good, and the crowd support gave me such a big boost every time I was starting to feel fatigued.  I kept expecting a fade, but I was surprisingly holding pace pretty well.  The Newton hills were rough, but the crowds were again amazing, so I kept pushing.  Beginning at around Mile 10, I'd started to pass some of the disabled athletes who had started earlier, and they were inspiring to see.  There were several runners missing one or both legs, yet they were out there running the same 26.2 miles I was running.  I also saw John Young, a runner with dwarfism who was profiled in Runner's World a few years back, and wished him well.  He'd run Boston before and I was happy to see he again finished this year.  The most courageous athlete I saw was a man in a wheelchair pushing himself along with one good leg while facing backward.  He had three guides with him, but they were only helping to direct him, since he couldn't see where he was going.  He was doing all the work.  I can't imagine how hard that must've been.  Seeing people like that, overcoming those sorts of obstacles, really made my suffering seem incredibly small.  Right around Mile 21 or so, I saw the famous Citgo sign in the distance, and I knew I was close to the finish line.  Fortunately, the course is again mostly downhill for the final five miles, and I was excited to see I'd get a decent time despite the heat.  Hitting the final mile, I knew my wife and my in-laws were somewhere along Boylston, and I couldn't wait to see them.  Unfortunately, the crowds were incredibly thick on that stretch, so I only saw my brother-in-law.  Still, it was amazing running down the final stretch, with the crowd roaring and runners high-fiving each other as they ran.  I grabbed my medal and some food and headed to the family reunion area to meet my family.  Security was incredibly tight (understandable), and it took them nearly 30 minutes to reach me, but I was it such a good mood it didn't really matter.  Walking back to our car, people were congratulating me the whole way, with a few breaking into applause as I walked by.  If you ever get the chance to do this race, *do it*.  It's an incredible experience.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement, thanks for reading, and thanks to the BAA and the people of the Boston area.  You all are incredible!



Thanks for the recap! You nailed it in your description of how I remember the race. Its amazing how much crowd support there is, especially when compared to races at WDW. Sorry you missed out on the Duck tour, they would have pointed out where they keep are their "wicked smart people". lol. Like you I have nothing but positive things to say about the city of Boston, even the Popeyes is better there then here in Louisiana. Mostly service related lol. Again, thanks for the recap and congrats on your race!!!!



JClimacus said:


> Looking for some advice from the running experts. I ran the Myrtle Beach Marathon on March 4 and am running Maine Coast on May 14 (this is a past deferral and I already paid for the expensive shirt so I'm going.) That's 10 weeks between marathons. My plan was to taper up, get a couple weeks of training in, and then taper down. (Normally I do the Higdon Intermediate II plan).  Here is what I've done so far:
> 
> Week ending               Mileage
> 3/12                           17
> 3/19                           30
> 3/26                           37
> 4/2                             32 (including a half marathon race on Sunday)
> 4/9                             44
> 4/16                           50
> 4/23                           ??
> 4/30                           ??
> 5/7                             ??
> 5/14                           Marathon
> 
> 50 is my peak mileage from the Higdon plan. After the peak mileage week Higdon has a 34 mile week, and alternates 50 and 34 mile weeks until the taper. My question is what to do in these final weeks. I could do a 34 mile week this week and a 50 on 4/30, then a two week taper. Or I could do another peak mileage week this week (or close to it) and then do a full 3 week taper. Or something else. I'm leaning toward another high mileage week and then a 3 week taper, but I'm not sure. Any advice?



I vote for the two week taper approach.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How do you train for races that have different elements from where you normally train? For example, someone living along the gulf coast and running a race in Colorado? Or training in cold / cool weather and having a race somewhere tropical.

ATTQOTD: My approach for training for hills is to head about a hour from home to run in a rural area with some hills. Its not exact, but I try to mimic the environment that I am going to run as best as I can. As far as running in cold weather to warm, there isnt a really good solution to this, but I found running on the TM where its warmer than outside helps a little. Im not certain, but I think if you trained on hills and had to run a flat course, or trained in warm weather and had a race that was going to be cool, the transition may be a little bit easier. Not sure if that is accurate, but thats my guess.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you train for races that have different elements from where you normally train? For example, someone living along the gulf coast and running a race in Colorado? Or training in cold / cool weather and having a race somewhere tropical.


For hills versus flat I'm fortunate enough to have both near me. We have relatively flat walking/running paths nearby while my town has three wonderful downhill then uphill sections. Training for weather is a bit tougher. I like in an area that gets all four seasons which means 100F summers and -10F winters are possible. I just try to run outside in all weather whenever possible. That doesn't help when it's winter at home and Florida feels like our summers though.


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you train for races that have different elements from where you normally train? For example, someone living along the gulf coast and running a race in Colorado? Or training in cold / cool weather and having a race somewhere tropical.



ATTQOTD: I train up here in Mass for the Disney races in January, and I've never had a problem with the change in temperature, including in 2016 when it was warm and very humid for the marathon. I wear enough clothes up here that I get warm running no matter what the temperature - then losing all the clothes in the warmer weather down at Disney feels like you dropped a couple of pounds. I've also found training on hills helps no matter what the course you will run, flat or otherwise.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you train for races that have different elements from where you normally train? For example, someone living along the gulf coast and running a race in Colorado? Or training in cold / cool weather and having a race somewhere tropical.



All of my races are either local or Disney, so I don't really have much experience with this. Before my first Disney race, I "practiced" for the warmth by running on the treadmill with the heat on pretty high (which is the nice thing about having a treadmill at home - I can control the heat), but I haven't done that since. I think that because I train outside during the summer, I kinda have a decent grip on running in the heat, so I don't feel like I need to practice it anymore.
For hills vs. flat ... I train on rolling hills, and I have one big uphill towards the end of my regular route (which I struggle with a lot usually), so I have some practice with hills, but I probably could use more. If I was going to run a race that I knew was very hilly, I'd probably try to do a few up and downs on my big uphill to see if that helps.

I'd like to eventually start running destination races, so I probably will have to figure out how to train for different altitudes and whatnot. I'm interested to see what everyone else does about that...


----------



## Miranda

JClimacus said:


> I ran the Myrtle Beach Marathon on March 4 and am running Maine Coast on May 14 (this is a past deferral and I already paid for the expensive shirt so I'm going.)


Good luck!  I ran the half last year... it was a gorgeous course, but really hot!  I think they had better weather for the full the next day.  

The expensive shirt is nice, one of my favorite race shirts, and the medals are neat.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: I'm like @SarahDisney - only local (Ohio) or Disney races for me.  So I don't do anything special for the local ones.  I feel like I'm better-prepared for the warmer temperatures and higher humidity at Disney races since I do 25-30% of my weekly mileage on a treadmill in a stuffy cardio room at the gym where I work.  The one thing I often cannot prepare for at Disney - and I'm not sure what I could do to better prepare for this - is running in full sun.  Maybe I need Mr. Ariel484 to run next to me holding a heat lamp above my head?  <-- how I feel when running in full sun


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I guess I am pretty lucky.  There are enough hills where I live in NH, even near the Seacoast, that I'm always hill training to some extent, and like JClimacus said, I think that helps you flat or hilly.  There's also enough weather variety that I get to train in all kinds of weather.   I just do all my training local and figure it will work out for wherever I am racing... since most all of them are pretty local, then it works out.


----------



## LSUlakes

I decided to do a little research this morning on how this years thread compared to last years thread. Its safe to say we have a lot more communication going on this year, which I will take as a sign of a healthy thread. Last year we did not hit page 226 until May 29, 2016. So we are ~5.5 weeks ahead of last years pace! Thanks for participating everyone and I hope the thread keeps growing as more and more new people find the thread and the those of you who post continue taking part in the fun. 

In other news, I'm getting back into the groove of running again, and I have to say I feel so much better now that I am getting miles in again. Even in the short term I am noticing the health benefits and dropping the extra water weight is nice. I noticed my RHR is also trending down again. I was really enjoying things when it was in the 45 - 50 range. Not there yet, but these things take time.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you train for races that have different elements from where you normally train? For example, someone living along the gulf coast and running a race in Colorado? Or training in cold / cool weather and having a race somewhere tropical.


Well, I have only ran in WI and FL. Other than heat there isn' much different. In the summer in WI it can get pretty hot and pretty humid. Luckily this year FL was cold and I actually was used to that from training in a cooler state. It still was a bit cooler than I would've liked but I survived.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> I decided to do a little research this morning on how this years thread compared to last years thread. Its safe to say we have a lot more communication going on this year, which I will take as a sign of a healthy thread. Last year we did not hit page 226 until May 29, 2016. So we are ~5.5 weeks ahead of last years pace! Thanks for participating everyone and I hope the thread keeps growing as more and more new people find the thread and the those of you who post continue taking part in the fun.
> 
> In other news, I'm getting back into the groove of running again, and I have to say I feel so much better now that I am getting miles in again. Even in the short term I am noticing the health benefits and dropping the extra water weight is nice. I noticed my RHR is also trending down again. I was really enjoying things when it was in the 45 - 50 range. Not there yet, but these things take time.


The thread view count also seems to be on pace to be bigger than last year's thread too.


----------



## FFigawi

Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD: The one thing I often cannot prepare for at Disney - and I'm not sure what I could do to better prepare for this - is running in full sun.  Maybe I need Mr. Ariel484 to run next to me holding a heat lamp above my head?  <-- how I feel when running in full sun



It's not so outlandish an idea. One of my coaches, who lives in Maine, puts fans and two hair driers in her face when she's on her bike trainer preparing for her Ironman in Kona.


----------



## Nole95

I have hills and flat areas where I can train.  We have about a 13 mile Greenway that is about as flat as can be.  I can be there in about 15 minutes.  When I want to run hills, I just walk out my door and start running through the neighborhoods in my area.  There is some good hill training to be had.  Running the Hotlanta Half in June, which is a pretty hilly course, so I am doing all my training runs on the ups and downs around my neighborhood right now.  Compared to the first three times I ran this race, I should be in the best shape for this one.  Over the summer, I'll transition to alternating between the Greenway and the hill areas, and probably keep doing that through Dopey training.

As for temperatures, I get it all in Atlanta.  Started this training cycle off in freezing temperatures, and we are now hitting the spring temperatures.  It seems to be working for me this year as my body is slowly acclimating to the increasing temperatures without losing too much speed during the runs.  I'll be curious to see how things progress as it continues to get more warm and humid.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JClimacus said:


> Looking for some advice from the running experts. I ran the Myrtle Beach Marathon on March 4 and am running Maine Coast on May 14 (this is a past deferral and I already paid for the expensive shirt so I'm going.) That's 10 weeks between marathons. My plan was to taper up, get a couple weeks of training in, and then taper down. (Normally I do the Higdon Intermediate II plan).  Here is what I've done so far:
> 
> Week ending               Mileage
> 3/12                           17
> 3/19                           30
> 3/26                           37
> 4/2                             32 (including a half marathon race on Sunday)
> 4/9                             44
> 4/16                           50
> 4/23                           ??
> 4/30                           ??
> 5/7                             ??
> 5/14                           Marathon
> 
> 50 is my peak mileage from the Higdon plan. After the peak mileage week Higdon has a 34 mile week, and alternates 50 and 34 mile weeks until the taper. My question is what to do in these final weeks. I could do a 34 mile week this week and a 50 on 4/30, then a two week taper. Or I could do another peak mileage week this week (or close to it) and then do a full 3 week taper. Or something else. I'm leaning toward another high mileage week and then a 3 week taper, but I'm not sure. Any advice?



Are you trying to build more fitness or be fresher on race day?  Three week taper you may feel more fresh (but this is going to be dependent on how you react to 3 vs 2 week taper), but with a two week taper you'll likely gain a touch more fitness.  I guess I'd say since you just ran a marathon 10 weeks prior (and a HM 6 weeks)  that I would vote three week taper to give yourself a little extra rest before the next marathon (assuming you feel more race ready after 3 week taper than a 2 week taper).  The amount of mileage I guess would be dependent on what you were doing prior to the Myrtle Beach marathon and whether a 50 mile week was "normal" (which it looks like you're saying you used the same plan prior as well).  But I think both options are reasonable.


----------



## ZellyB

I also don't really do much prep for different climates although I really need to do that for Dopey next year.  It's obviously cold here in the midwest leading up to that and the heat and humidity (obviously not a problem for this year's marathon) have really killed me in the past.  I just SOOOOOOO hate running on a treadmill.


----------



## Ariel484

FFigawi said:


> It's not so outlandish an idea. One of my coaches, who lives in Maine, puts fans and two hair driers in her face when she's on her bike trainer preparing for her Ironman in Kona.


 Looks like Mr. Ariel484 has a new job!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you train for races that have different elements from where you normally train? For example, someone living along the gulf coast and running a race in Colorado? Or training in cold / cool weather and having a race somewhere tropical.



I do heat acclimation training to try and get my body to make the physiological changes to better handle cold training to warm racing.  I do it every year before Dopey going from the WI winter (as cold as -25F wind chill) to Florida (where well it could be anywhere between 32-80F).  I did find this past year with my HR monitor that I seemed to lose some fitness (HRvpace) when I made this change.  I'll be interested to see if it happens again, or if this is a normal marathon taper response and not related to heat acclimation training.  If my race will be more uphill, downhill, or flat than my normal route, I try and change up my route somewhat to account for this.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I feel like such a running slacker based on people's responses to the last few QUOTD! I have a Garmin, but it's just to track pace and distance ON the run, I rarely look at my data on Garmin Connect, I really wouldn't know what to do with it. I don't train any differently for varying race conditions either. LOL! And the worse part of a marathon is when ever the pain kicks in


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: I live where we have mostly hills, so finding a flat course can be a struggle. I'm also at high altitude and low humidity. I figure the hills and altitude help with races in other locations as they can really only be about the same difficulty or easier. It's heat and humidity I struggle to acclimate to. I HATE HATE HATE heat and will avoid running in it as often as possible, so it's a little tricky when going to Florida for races. I'll layer up more than usual to help, but it's still dry as a bone here most of the time. Princess wasn't too humid or hot (borderline, but bearable), but looking at the forecast for this weekend, I'm already worrying about Dark Side next year! How do you acclimate to humidity when you live in a desert climate?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I don't have any earth shattering methods for this... We were on vacation in Colorado last summer and the altitude killed me when running in Steamboat. I would love to do the Bolder Boulder someday, but the altitude worries me!



LSUlakes said:


> Thanks for participating everyone and I hope the thread keeps growing as more and more new people find the thread and the those of you who post continue taking part in the fun.



I love the running thread!!


----------



## LSUlakes

The Expert said:


> ATTQOTD: I live where we have mostly hills, so finding a flat course can be a struggle. I'm also at high altitude and low humidity. I figure the hills and altitude help with races in other locations as they can really only be about the same difficulty or easier. It's heat and humidity I struggle to acclimate to. I HATE HATE HATE heat and will avoid running in it as often as possible, so it's a little tricky when going to Florida for races. I'll layer up more than usual to help, but it's still dry as a bone here most of the time. Princess wasn't too humid or hot (borderline, but bearable), but looking at the forecast for this weekend, I'm already worrying about Dark Side next year! How do you acclimate to humidity when you live in a desert climate?



Place a TM in a steam room lol. Wonder if this has been tried... The image makes me lol.


----------



## Jules76126

When I currently live is very hilly. There is really no way around it. There was actually a half marathon/marathon that they ended up moving to another town as people complained that the course was too many hills. Sometimes I hate it as there is this hill to get back home and even though it isn't very steep, it is a pain at the very end of a run to encounter it. On the other hand, I like the hills as a feel it really helps prepare me for different race courses. There are also so trails around here that we want to try out this summer so those may be less hilly.


----------



## The Expert

LSUlakes said:


> Place a TM in a steam room lol. Wonder if this has been tried... The image makes me lol.



OMG that sounds like my worst nightmare!!!


----------



## Ariel484

The Expert said:


> ATTQOTD: I live where we have mostly hills, so finding a flat course can be a struggle. I'm also at high altitude and low humidity. I figure the hills and altitude help with races in other locations as they can really only be about the same difficulty or easier. It's heat and humidity I struggle to acclimate to. I HATE HATE HATE heat and will avoid running in it as often as possible, so it's a little tricky when going to Florida for races. I'll layer up more than usual to help, but it's still dry as a bone here most of the time. Princess wasn't too humid or hot (borderline, but bearable), but looking at the forecast for this weekend, I'm already worrying about Dark Side next year! How do you acclimate to humidity when you live in a desert climate?


Yeah, the timing of Dark Side seems like it can be dicey, weather-wise! 

Treadmill in the gym with a humidifier? Or a steam room like @LSUlakes said


----------



## sidrich

ATTQOTD: I think training in upstate NY for last years Princess I just hoped for the best. We were getting in on Wed and I hoped a few days in the parks would help me adjust to the temps. After running in cold weather tights, long sleeved shirt, running coat, hats gloves and a system of yoga sweat headbands I used to cover my face all winter, racing in a tee shirt and running skirt made me feel almost naked.  Fortunately Feb wasn't too hot and the morning sun not too strong. This weekend I went from running in Ottawa in full winter gear - where the river has ice floes in it and the paths still partially obstructed with snow - to running in NY at noon on a sunny Sunday in 80 degrees. It was like the hand of God himself came down and squished me.


----------



## JClimacus

DopeyBadger said:


> Are you trying to build more fitness or be fresher on race day?  Three week taper you may feel more fresh (but this is going to be dependent on how you react to 3 vs 2 week taper), but with a two week taper you'll likely gain a touch more fitness.  I guess I'd say since you just ran a marathon 10 weeks prior (and a HM 6 weeks)  that I would vote three week taper to give yourself a little extra rest before the next marathon (assuming you feel more race ready after 3 week taper than a 2 week taper).  The amount of mileage I guess would be dependent on what you were doing prior to the Myrtle Beach marathon and whether a 50 mile week was "normal" (which it looks like you're saying you used the same plan prior as well).  But I think both options are reasonable.



I did the complete Higdon Intermediate II plan in the runup to Myrtle Beach so I had 3 50 mile weeks as my peak mileage for that training. I appreciate everyone's feedback!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I will overdress to train for a race where I expect it to be hot. For hilly races like Peachtree, I will do half mile hill repeats. I have a hill at the start of my route that gains 150 ft in a half mile. I will do 2 or 3 repeats with a weighted backpack (empty bag from box-o-wine filled with water!) and then another one or 2 without the backpack. It is such a confidence builder on race day. It makes Cardiac Hill less intimidating.

I am NOT necessarily suggesting this training method. The weighted backpack puts a lot of extra strain on the musculoskeletal system.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  I live in the foothills of the Blue Ridge mountains so it's easy to find hills.    We also have a park that is 1.1 miles around and very flat.
I typically do my 10 mile or less runs on the hills, and longer runs at the flat park.  Neither has much shade and I get a lot of time in the sun.

Most of my marathons are "hand-picked" to maximize the chances for having a flat course and decent weather.   
My next event is in two weeks in sunny southern California....with a 5:30 am start.   Hopefully I can get done before it gets into the upper 70s-80s.


----------



## ebradley23

ATTQOTD: In VA, we are pretty well rounded weather wise, so I never really need to acclimate to a different climate. I train year round, so I get it all (snow, sun, humidity, etc). I also am fortunate to have hills to train on too. If I were racing in CO, I would probably buy one of those Hannibal Lector masks for altitude training. 

A friend of mine in Houston runs parking garages for hill training.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> Aside from all the ones already mentioned like stopping abruptly without warning and missing the trash can with a water cup, one thing which really annoys me is people running with balloons. The balloon ladies are generally very courteous and keep their balloons under control, but there are too many others who simply let their balloons fly around and hit other runners.



Do people carry balloons at rundisney races who aren't balloon ladies...like in farther up corrals?  If so and they know the balloon ladies exist, that just seems almost cruel to other runners (and an attention grab.)  I'm so curious if this happens?





Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm like @SarahDisney - only local (Ohio) or Disney races for me.  So I don't do anything special for the local ones.  I feel like I'm better-prepared for the warmer temperatures and higher humidity at Disney races since I do 25-30% of my weekly mileage on a treadmill in a stuffy cardio room at the gym where I work.  The one thing I often cannot prepare for at Disney - and I'm not sure what I could do to better prepare for this - is running in full sun.  Maybe I need Mr. Ariel484 to run next to me holding a heat lamp above my head?  <-- how I feel when running in full sun



Last summer I was purposely running on the sunny side of the street instead of the shade because I had a race coming up that I knew would be sunny.  I love the shade so much, so it felt very masochistic.  And then the race ended up being fairly overcast and nice.  Oh well.

Midwest weather is so weird that I feel like I'm always prepared for everything.  I know heat gets me good, so I just now will always mentally be ready to turn a PR attempt into a fun-run if it's too insanely hot/sunny.


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> Do people carry balloons at rundisney races who aren't balloon ladies...like in farther up corrals?  If so and they know the balloon ladies exist, that just seems almost cruel to other runners (and an attention grab.)  I'm so curious if this happens?



IIRC, there was a runner from this board that carried a balloon during the marathon at this year's WDWMW.  I don't think there was anything malicious about it, just another costume variation.

ETA:  Confirmed it.  You can check it out here about half way down the page:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/marathon-weekend-2017.3462684/page-328


----------



## Ariel484

@roxymama I agree, not a fan of people who are not balloon ladies carrying balloons.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> So this week we have just a few people running a race...
> 
> 21 - @virtuoso1989  - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (TBD / N/A)
> 21 - @asheleycs  - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
> 21 - @MommaoffherRocker  - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
> 21 - @Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
> 21 - @tigger536  - Star Wars Dark Side 5k (NG / N/A)
> 22 - tigger536 - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
> 22 - Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
> 22 - asheleycs - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A) DSC
> 22 - @*DisneyDreamer  - Star Wars Dark Side (NG / N/A) DSC
> 22 - @preciouspups  - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
> 22 - virtuoso1989 - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (TBD / N/A)
> 22 - @opusone  - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (TBD / N/A)
> 22 - @FFigawi  - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @Barca33Runner  - Star Wars Dark Side 10k (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @Disney at Heart - Victoria Bryant 5k TR (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @KSellers88  - Midtown Classic 5k (NG / N/A)
> 23 - Barca33Runner - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)
> 23 - FFigawi - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 23 - @WhereInFlorida  - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (1:50:00 / N/A)
> 23 - @Chaitali  - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 23 - @CherieFran  - GW PArkway Classic 10 Miler (1:25:00 / N/A)
> 23 - @asheleycs  - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A) DSC
> 23 - Mimsy Borogove - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 23 - *DisneyDreamer - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A) DSC
> 23 - opusone - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (1:40 / N/A)
> 23 - @virtuoso1989  - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (TBD / N/A)
> 23 - @JohnRPG  - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (2:40:00 / N/A)
> 23 - tigger536 - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 23 - MommaoffherRocker - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 23 - @michigandergirl  - Gazelle Girl Half Marathon (2:14:59 / N/A)
> 
> Ok, a lot of folks with races!!!! If you would like to revise your goal, change of plans, or need to add a race to the list for this weekend let me know. Best of luck everyone!!
> 
> Those with multiple race I tried to only tag you once just so you wouldn't have multiple notifications for the same thing.




Good luck to everyone.




FredtheDuck said:


> I could use some advice from more experienced runners (that's you!):
> 
> First, some background on my running history: I started running in 2014 via a couch-to-5k program after being inspired by my husband's successful attempt at a half marathon. I got up to 5k distance, ran a few races, and all was great. I continued running until I was 7 months pregnant (in 2015), then had to stop because it was killing my back. After waiting out some post-pregnancy joint issues, I returned to running in 2016 (again via couch-to-5k) and started training for a half. I got up to 5 miles on a VERY hilly course in November, just before holidays, illness, and scheduling threw my training plan off.
> 
> Anyways, I've been doing 2-3 mile maintenance runs this entire year. Nothing really much further. My pace has improved significantly (I'm now between 9:30 and 10:00, depending on the hills), so I'm still feeling like I'm making progress. I get out 3-4 times a week, but I'm not really following a training plan right now (I need to get back on that horse).
> 
> Here's the question: There's a 10k in my area this weekend that a friend is encouraging me to do. It is considered a PR course and is almost all downhill. I've never done that kind of distance. Official pacing requirement for the run is 14 min/mile. Do I try for it? Or is that too risky considering that I haven't done that kind of distance in a few months? Part of me thinks I can do it if I'm smart about pacing. Part of me thinks I'll either hurt myself or run out of steam.



I would run it with the idea of having fun and not pushing too hard.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you train for races that have different elements from where you normally train? For example, someone living along the gulf coast and running a race in Colorado? Or training in cold / cool weather and having a race somewhere tropical.
> 
> ATTQOTD: My approach for training for hills is to head about a hour from home to run in a rural area with some hills. Its not exact, but I try to mimic the environment that I am going to run as best as I can. As far as running in cold weather to warm, there isnt a really good solution to this, but I found running on the TM where its warmer than outside helps a little. Im not certain, but I think if you trained on hills and had to run a flat course, or trained in warm weather and had a race that was going to be cool, the transition may be a little bit easier. Not sure if that is accurate, but thats my guess.



I have only run in Fl and the only thing down there that worries me is humidity and its hard to train for in MA but I just make sure I do all my summer runs outside on hot days when I can.

Yesterday's QOTD:  I don't really get annoyed on race day.  I accept people will hit me with water and stuff.  But last year during the BAA 10K someone ran right in front of me and stopped for a selfie with a friend.  I am 225# and if I couldn't have stopped someone could have gotten injured.  That one bothered me.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Most of my races are local or in Florida so I have never dealt with altitude or major hills. I would love to run up North or somewhere that the humidity isn't quite as ridiculous as it is in Alabama, but that is probably not possible in the next few years. We have minor hills near me, so I train on those a lot.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I'm still new to running so I don't have experience running anywhere but here in Colorado. I can run altitude, hills and flat and I've done cold and warm, the warmest so far I've run is mid 70's. My lungs are always on fire after every run so I think running anywhere else will be super easy for me. I think what will get me come January will be humidity but if I can run through everything else it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I live in NC, so moderate hills and high heat and humidity are pretty much my training wheelhouse.  Just don't ask me to run when it's cold!  Not even sure how I'd train for that.  My races have all been NC, VA, FL and CA so extreme cold hasn't been an issue yet...


----------



## IamTrike

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  I live in NC, so moderate hills and high heat and humidity are pretty much my training wheelhouse.  Just don't ask me to run when it's cold!  Not even sure how I'd train for that.  My races have all been NC, VA, FL and CA so extreme cold hasn't been an issue yet...



I'm another NC peep.   During the summer I train with my sons cross country team.   The first mile and a quarter is all uphill at a pretty decent angle.  I also do a fair amount of running on single track trail.  While it isn't as big of a jump as it is for many I can still get thrown off on Marathon weekend particularly if the temp is abnormally warm.  (I think it was that way for the Marathon during the inagural Dopey.)


----------



## Anisum

Ariel484 said:


> @roxymama I agree, not a fan of people who are not balloon ladies carrying balloons.


Unless I can tell they have balloons as part of their costume (please someone be the house from Up) I would be tempted to run behind them and find a way to cut the balloon away because that's just mean.


----------



## IamTrike

Ariel484 said:


> @roxymama I agree, not a fan of people who are not balloon ladies carrying balloons.


 I've been at some races where the pacers had the pace number written on the balloon.   

I think some of it depends on what corral you are in.   I think it would be funny to see someone in Corral A dressed up as a balloon lady.


----------



## JulieODC

No special training methods here. I worried about winter training in MA before the PHM this year but the weather turned out to be pretty perfect! 10 degrees more and I think I would have really felt it.


----------



## JulieODC

ANy Chicago runners in the thread?

I have a work trip to Chicago coming up and need to get in a long run in (10-11 miles). Staying downtown and thinking of running along the water - LOoks like heading south to the Carefree Boat Club and back should get me to that distance. Is that a safe route on an early Sunday morning?


----------



## sidrich

JulieODC said:


> ANy Chicago runners in the thread?
> 
> I have a work trip to Chicago coming up and need to get in a long run in (10-11 miles). Staying downtown and thinking of running along the water - LOoks like heading south to the Carefree Boat Club and back should get me to that distance. Is that a safe route on an early Sunday morning?


You could also try mapmyrun.com for Chicago. I used that site to find running trails in Ottawa last week. You can find a variety of lengths too. Seems like plenty along the water.


----------



## PrincessMickey

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't have any earth shattering methods for this... We were on vacation in Colorado last summer and the altitude killed me when running in Steamboat. I would love to do the Bolder Boulder someday, but the altitude worries me!



Boulder is lower elevation than Steamboat so it won't be quite as bad. I'm debating the Bolder Boulder this year, I have to work the night before and later that day but I'm really tempted. If you ever decide to come run it we should meet up!


----------



## Wendy98

This will be my attempt of a Boston Marathon recap.  I don't usually do much as far as race reports go.

If you have ever wondered what Athlete's Village looked like:





It is better when temps are cooler and it looks more like a refuge camp.  In the tents there is coffee, bagels, banana, apples, some kind of energy bar, bottled water, and probably other stuff I don't remember.  I ate half a bagel (which was like a rawhide) and a small cup of coffee and about 2-3 bottles of water (potty anyone?).  This pic was early in my arrival.  By the time I had to line up for my corral, it was really packed with people.

Walking to corral:







From the corral (behind me and in front of me):





Yes, it was warm.  The humidity was low so that was a plus.  I am a warm weather runner and prefer that over the bone chilling temps of winter.  My two last long runs were done in mid-day, higher temps.  My race started at 10 am.  I was in wave 1, corral 4.  After multiple trips to the bathroom, I was finally in my corral around 9:50.  It was me and mostly men.  They did the anthem and introduced the American elites--huge cheering for Meb!  I couldn't see anything because I was surrounded by people a foot taller.  The flyover with the fighter jets was cool--they do the 26 mile trek from Hopkinton to Boston in less than 4 minutes.  The actually "go" of the race was very uneventful.  Took me about 2 minutes to get over the start line.

Those first few miles are downhill and very crowded.  Everyone is jockeying for position and the street isn't very wide.  I stepped on the person in front of me, had my heels stepped on, caught a few elbows, and thankfully managed to stay upright.  Also, the smell of BO was overwhelming at times.  I don't get it, we had just started running!  It was as though a few had been marinating in that stench for days.  Spectators are everywhere and SO enthusiastic.  The level of support of this race is amazing.  My goal was to stay around a 6:40-6:45 pace.  It is very, very easy to go out fast.  You are surrounded with people running your pace and that downhill is fast.  My first mile was a 6:44.  It probably would have been faster had it not been so crowded.  Without boring you with a mile by mile report, here is a pic of my Garmin splits:



I wasn't 100% confident at the beginning of my race that I could hold the pace.  I knew those hills would come eventually and by then, legs are tired.  I break the race down into smaller segments to make it not seem so overwhelming.  There is a pace mat every 5k.  I love that--it gives me some gratification that I "reached" something.  My first larger goal was to make it to Wellesly and hit that 13.1 mat.  Then I talk myself into enjoying any easy 3 miles before the work of the Newton Hills begins.  I did grab a Clif shot gel around mile 12.  I waited until I was closer to water before taking it.  I really didn't want it because my stomach cannot tolerate much when I race hard.  I consumed about half of it and managed to spill the rest all over my hand.  It was mocha flavored, so now the back of my hand had streaks of brown gel and was incredibly sticky.  I grabbed a water cup, sipped, and tried to use the rest to wash my hand off.  Up until this point, I had been grabbing water at every station.  I would sip a little, then throw the rest on the back of my neck.  I hit every station except one towards the beginning.  A guy cut me off on the inside and I missed my cup.  Normally in a race, I take a cup 4-5x max.  The water really did help keep my body temp down.  At 13.1, I start playing mind games with myself telling me I am only doing a half marathon now and what I had done already was just a little warm up.  Yeah, it doesn't always fool my mind, definitely not fooling my body.

I was actually looking forward to Newton.  I like to get the hard over with and I knew this would be the one point I would see my husband and children.  He comes to the same area every year.  Many times I have missed seeing him (he isn't a loud screamer).  I saw the family between miles 16-17--I had laid out a neon yellow shirt for my youngest son, so saw him right away.  They were cheering and looked so happy!  I waved and screamed back at them.  After I passed them I started crying--I am an emotional racer.  Quickly got my head together and carried on.  I felt fine on the hills, just a little slower.  I was scared to check my watch for fear that my pace really gotten off.  Heartbreak Hill broke me a little mentally (can you find it from looking at my splits?).  Everyone around me was slowing so much.  I know I slowed my pace, but was still passing tons of people.  I have to give another shout out to the crowds.  I had so many people yell support directly to me.  That encouragement is huge!  Boston College is always fun to pass.  There are students with a beer stand.  I saw one guy stop and all the students were snapping pics of him drinking a cup of beer.

The reward of reaching the top of Heartbreak is knowing that most of the rest of the course is downhill.  I repeated many mantras and things in my head to keep going strong.  By this point, I knew I could back off the pace a little and still finish under 3 hours.  I did this in Chicago and just squeaked (2:59:41) and didn't want to do that in Boston.  I knew a PR was very possible and the bigger question was how much I could PR.  Those miles seem to pass quickly (although my body was screaming for this to be over).  Around mile 24, I was having some issues with my left hamstring.  With 2 miles to go, I didn't want to push too hard for fear of it seizing up completely. (it still is a little twingey, but much better).  I love the sign signifying you are now entering Boston.  You can taste the finish at this point and the crowd is deafening.  I love running on Commonwealth Avenue because the right on Hereford, left on Boylston is so close.  Running down Boylston to that finish cannot be described.  It was my 4th time and just has emotional as the first.  Crossed the finish line with an official time of 2:56:41 (that put me 61 OA female and 7 in AG).  I made sure that I had no one blocking me or my number so Marathonfoto could get a good picture.  Eh, still didn't get a great one but beats last year where they got NONE of me crossing the finish.

Legs were a little shaky and the second you look like you may be unstable, those medics are all around you.  I assured them I just needed to keep moving.  Got the goods and met the family at our usual meeting spot in front of the Four Seasons (no we weren't staying there--I wish!).  I was moving a little slow, but generally felt good.  Went back to the hotel for a fast shower.  My real marathon was beginning because we had to check out.  We were coming home that night (kids had school the next day).  Our flight didn't leave until 8, so we had time to enjoy a little more Boston.  We had been there since Thursday since kids were on spring break.  We stayed in the same hotel as past 2 years in the financial district.  I love that location--walkable to Back Bay and convention center and walkable to North End and yummy Italian restaurants.  We did a ton of touring this trip!  The day before the marathon I did an easy 4 mile shake out run and then we were on our feet touring (this is not my normal pre-race routine!). We left bags at hotel and I wanted a Diet Coke in the worst way--always crave one after a long, sweaty run.  We went to closest place and once my stomach finally settled down, went to my favorite place to get an adult drink, "Bell in Hand Tavern".



The big drink this weekend is the Sam Adams 26.2 which they bring out for the marathon.  I have had it before--not my fave even though it is for the marathon, so I got a delicious IPA instead.  Is it wrong that I have my 13 year old taking pics of us with beer?  We also ate some non-healthy food while there--it tasted so good!




Other notes:  Nice weather really brings out the spectators!  DH complained that it made the subway even worse.  Taking the T on marathon Monday sucks according to him.  There is ALWAYS a Red Sox game at 11 am on Marathon Monday.  Everywhere is a complete zoo.  DH could barely get on T with 3 kids because they were so packed.

Sitting in a plane and car to get home sucks.  My legs were so crampy.

I can't wait to go back next year and will book my hotel when reservations open in May!

I have run twice since Monday.  Tuesday was tough, but it was slow with my pace group.  I did 7 on the treadmill today and it was much better.  Trying to recover quickly.  I have another marathon in 17 days.


----------



## roxymama

JulieODC said:


> ANy Chicago runners in the thread?
> 
> I have a work trip to Chicago coming up and need to get in a long run in (10-11 miles). Staying downtown and thinking of running along the water - LOoks like heading south to the Carefree Boat Club and back should get me to that distance. Is that a safe route on an early Sunday morning?



It'll be more populated if you go North instead of South.  There's a lot of bike riders the farther south you go.  I would suggest heading south though so you can run past the Shedd Aquarium (run around it towards the lake, its beautiful) and Soldier Field area.  Turn around after Soldier Field and run North again (there are multiple levels of path you can choose close the lake or up higher.)  Or just run North heading towards Navy Pier and Lincoln Park.  You can always hop on a bus OR my personal opinion...rent a Divy Bike and ride it back!!!   

Man, now I want to go do that!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

PrincessMickey said:


> Boulder is lower elevation than Steamboat so it won't be quite as bad. I'm debating the Bolder Boulder this year, I have to work the night before and later that day but I'm really tempted. If you ever decide to come run it we should meet up!



I still think it'd be a killer... We used to go to the Husker/CU football game and just walking up the hill to the stadium kills me. Ha! I grew up <4 hours from Boulder and now live about 8 hours away, so I will definitely do it soon... I'm thinking next year maybe? Doesn't work for me this year  



@Wendy98 Awesome recap!! You had such a great race and are an inspirational runner! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## rteetz

Wendy98 said:


> This will be my attempt of a Boston Marathon recap.  I don't usually do much as far as race reports go.
> 
> If you have ever wondered what Athlete's Village looked like:
> 
> View attachment 232369
> 
> View attachment 232366
> 
> It is better when temps are cooler and it looks more like a refuge camp.  In the tents there is coffee, bagels, banana, apples, some kind of energy bar, bottled water, and probably other stuff I don't remember.  I ate half a bagel (which was like a rawhide) and a small cup of coffee and about 2-3 bottles of water (potty anyone?).  This pic was early in my arrival.  By the time I had to line up for my corral, it was really packed with people.
> 
> Walking to corral:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232372
> 
> View attachment 232370
> 
> From the corral (behind me and in front of me):
> 
> View attachment 232373
> 
> 
> View attachment 232374
> Yes, it was warm.  The humidity was low so that was a plus.  I am a warm weather runner and prefer that over the bone chilling temps of winter.  My two last long runs were done in mid-day, higher temps.  My race started at 10 am.  I was in wave 1, corral 4.  After multiple trips to the bathroom, I was finally in my corral around 9:50.  It was me and mostly men.  They did the anthem and introduced the American elites--huge cheering for Meb!  I couldn't see anything because I was surrounded by people a foot taller.  The flyover with the fighter jets was cool--they do the 26 mile trek from Hopkinton to Boston in less than 4 minutes.  The actually "go" of the race was very uneventful.  Took me about 2 minutes to get over the start line.
> 
> Those first few miles are downhill and very crowded.  Everyone is jockeying for position and the street isn't very wide.  I stepped on the person in front of me, had my heels stepped on, caught a few elbows, and thankfully managed to stay upright.  Also, the smell of BO was overwhelming at times.  I don't get it, we had just started running!  It was as though a few had been marinating in that stench for days.  Spectators are everywhere and SO enthusiastic.  The level of support of this race is amazing.  My goal was to stay around a 6:40-6:45 pace.  It is very, very easy to go out fast.  You are surrounded with people running your pace and that downhill is fast.  My first mile was a 6:44.  It probably would have been faster had it not been so crowded.  Without boring you with a mile by mile report, here is a pic of my Garmin splits:
> 
> View attachment 232359View attachment 232357
> 
> I wasn't 100% confident at the beginning of my race that I could hold the pace.  I knew those hills would come eventually and by then, legs are tired.  I break the race down into smaller segments to make it not seem so overwhelming.  There is a pace mat every 5k.  I love that--it gives me some gratification that I "reached" something.  My first larger goal was to make it to Wellesly and hit that 13.1 mat.  Then I talk myself into enjoying any easy 3 miles before the work of the Newton Hills begins.  I did grab a Clif shot gel around mile 12.  I waited until I was closer to water before taking it.  I really didn't want it because my stomach cannot tolerate much when I race hard.  I consumed about half of it and managed to spill the rest all over my hand.  It was mocha flavored, so now the back of my hand had streaks of brown gel and was incredibly sticky.  I grabbed a water cup, sipped, and tried to use the rest to wash my hand off.  Up until this point, I had been grabbing water at every station.  I would sip a little, then throw the rest on the back of my neck.  I hit every station except one towards the beginning.  A guy cut me off on the inside and I missed my cup.  Normally in a race, I take a cup 4-5x max.  The water really did help keep my body temp down.  At 13.1, I start playing mind games with myself telling me I am only doing a half marathon now and what I had done already was just a little warm up.  Yeah, it doesn't always fool my mind, definitely not fooling my body.
> 
> I was actually looking forward to Newton.  I like to get the hard over with and I knew this would be the one point I would see my husband and children.  He comes to the same area every year.  Many times I have missed seeing him (he isn't a loud screamer).  I saw the family between miles 16-17--I had laid out a neon yellow shirt for my youngest son, so saw him right away.  They were cheering and looked so happy!  I waved and screamed back at them.  After I passed them I started crying--I am an emotional racer.  Quickly got my head together and carried on.  I felt fine on the hills, just a little slower.  I was scared to check my watch for fear that my pace really gotten off.  Heartbreak Hill broke me a little mentally (can you find it from looking at my splits?).  Everyone around me was slowing so much.  I know I slowed my pace, but was still passing tons of people.  I have to give another shout out to the crowds.  I had so many people yell support directly to me.  That encouragement is huge!  Boston College is always fun to pass.  There are students with a beer stand.  I saw one guy stop and all the students were snapping pics of him drinking a cup of beer.
> 
> The reward of reaching the top of Heartbreak is knowing that most of the rest of the course is downhill.  I repeated many mantras and things in my head to keep going strong.  By this point, I knew I could back off the pace a little and still finish under 3 hours.  I did this in Chicago and just squeaked (2:59:41) and didn't want to do that in Boston.  I knew a PR was very possible and the bigger question was how much I could PR.  Those miles seem to pass quickly (although my body was screaming for this to be over).  Around mile 24, I was having some issues with my left hamstring.  With 2 miles to go, I didn't want to push too hard for fear of it seizing up completely. (it still is a little twingey, but much better).  I love the sign signifying you are now entering Boston.  You can taste the finish at this point and the crowd is deafening.  I love running on Commonwealth Avenue because the right on Hereford, left on Boylston is so close.  Running down Boylston to that finish cannot be described.  It was my 4th time and just has emotional as the first.  Crossed the finish line with an official time of 2:56:41 (that put me 61 OA female and 7 in AG).  I made sure that I had no one blocking me or my number so Marathonfoto could get a good picture.  Eh, still didn't get a great one but beats last year where they got NONE of me crossing the finish.
> 
> Legs were a little shaky and the second you look like you may be unstable, those medics are all around you.  I assured them I just needed to keep moving.  Got the goods and met the family at our usual meeting spot in front of the Four Seasons (no we weren't staying there--I wish!).  I was moving a little slow, but generally felt good.  Went back to the hotel for a fast shower.  My real marathon was beginning because we had to check out.  We were coming home that night (kids had school the next day).  Our flight didn't leave until 8, so we had time to enjoy a little more Boston.  We had been there since Thursday since kids were on spring break.  We stayed in the same hotel as past 2 years in the financial district.  I love that location--walkable to Back Bay and convention center and walkable to North End and yummy Italian restaurants.  We did a ton of touring this trip!  The day before the marathon I did an easy 4 mile shake out run and then we were on our feet touring (this is not my normal pre-race routine!). We left bags at hotel and I wanted a Diet Coke in the worst way--always crave one after a long, sweaty run.  We went to closest place and once my stomach finally settled down, went to my favorite place to get an adult drink, "Bell in Hand Tavern".
> 
> View attachment 232364
> 
> The big drink this weekend is the Sam Adams 26.2 which they bring out for the marathon.  I have had it before--not my fave even though it is for the marathon, so I got a delicious IPA instead.  Is it wrong that I have my 13 year old taking pics of us with beer?  We also ate some non-healthy food while there--it tasted so good!
> 
> 
> View attachment 232365
> 
> Other notes:  Nice weather really brings out the spectators!  DH complained that it made the subway even worse.  Taking the T on marathon Monday sucks according to him.  There is ALWAYS a Red Sox game at 11 am on Marathon Monday.  Everywhere is a complete zoo.  DH could barely get on T with 3 kids because they were so packed.
> 
> Sitting in a plane and car to get home sucks.  My legs were so crampy.
> 
> I can't wait to go back next year and will book my hotel when reservations open in May!
> 
> I have run twice since Monday.  Tuesday was tough, but it was slow with my pace group.  I did 7 on the treadmill today and it was much better.  Trying to recover quickly.  I have another marathon in 17 days.


Thanks for the recap!


----------



## ZellyB

@Wendy98 thank you for the great recap.  Congratulations again on a fantastic race!


----------



## Dis5150

@Wendy98 you are awesome! Great recap!


----------



## roxymama

@Wendy98 Amazing recap.  Thank you for sharing that with us!


----------



## LSUlakes

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  I live in NC, so moderate hills and high heat and humidity are pretty much my training wheelhouse.  Just don't ask me to run when it's cold!  Not even sure how I'd train for that.  My races have all been NC, VA, FL and CA so extreme cold hasn't been an issue yet...





IamTrike said:


> I'm another NC peep.   During the summer I train with my sons cross country team.   The first mile and a quarter is all uphill at a pretty decent angle.  I also do a fair amount of running on single track trail.  While it isn't as big of a jump as it is for many I can still get thrown off on Marathon weekend particularly if the temp is abnormally warm.  (I think it was that way for the Marathon during the inagural Dopey.)



@camaker  and  @IamTrike I'm heading over that direction in July and the average temps per some weather source suggest 60's for the low and lower 80's for a high. This is for Blowing Rock though, so thats probably the difference maker. However, I was getting afraid when both of stated it was warm in NC.



Wendy98 said:


> This will be my attempt of a Boston Marathon recap.  I don't usually do much as far as race reports go.
> 
> If you have ever wondered what Athlete's Village looked like:
> 
> View attachment 232369
> 
> View attachment 232366
> 
> It is better when temps are cooler and it looks more like a refuge camp.  In the tents there is coffee, bagels, banana, apples, some kind of energy bar, bottled water, and probably other stuff I don't remember.  I ate half a bagel (which was like a rawhide) and a small cup of coffee and about 2-3 bottles of water (potty anyone?).  This pic was early in my arrival.  By the time I had to line up for my corral, it was really packed with people.
> 
> Walking to corral:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232372
> 
> View attachment 232370
> 
> From the corral (behind me and in front of me):
> 
> View attachment 232373
> 
> 
> View attachment 232374
> Yes, it was warm.  The humidity was low so that was a plus.  I am a warm weather runner and prefer that over the bone chilling temps of winter.  My two last long runs were done in mid-day, higher temps.  My race started at 10 am.  I was in wave 1, corral 4.  After multiple trips to the bathroom, I was finally in my corral around 9:50.  It was me and mostly men.  They did the anthem and introduced the American elites--huge cheering for Meb!  I couldn't see anything because I was surrounded by people a foot taller.  The flyover with the fighter jets was cool--they do the 26 mile trek from Hopkinton to Boston in less than 4 minutes.  The actually "go" of the race was very uneventful.  Took me about 2 minutes to get over the start line.
> 
> Those first few miles are downhill and very crowded.  Everyone is jockeying for position and the street isn't very wide.  I stepped on the person in front of me, had my heels stepped on, caught a few elbows, and thankfully managed to stay upright.  Also, the smell of BO was overwhelming at times.  I don't get it, we had just started running!  It was as though a few had been marinating in that stench for days.  Spectators are everywhere and SO enthusiastic.  The level of support of this race is amazing.  My goal was to stay around a 6:40-6:45 pace.  It is very, very easy to go out fast.  You are surrounded with people running your pace and that downhill is fast.  My first mile was a 6:44.  It probably would have been faster had it not been so crowded.  Without boring you with a mile by mile report, here is a pic of my Garmin splits:
> 
> View attachment 232359View attachment 232357
> 
> I wasn't 100% confident at the beginning of my race that I could hold the pace.  I knew those hills would come eventually and by then, legs are tired.  I break the race down into smaller segments to make it not seem so overwhelming.  There is a pace mat every 5k.  I love that--it gives me some gratification that I "reached" something.  My first larger goal was to make it to Wellesly and hit that 13.1 mat.  Then I talk myself into enjoying any easy 3 miles before the work of the Newton Hills begins.  I did grab a Clif shot gel around mile 12.  I waited until I was closer to water before taking it.  I really didn't want it because my stomach cannot tolerate much when I race hard.  I consumed about half of it and managed to spill the rest all over my hand.  It was mocha flavored, so now the back of my hand had streaks of brown gel and was incredibly sticky.  I grabbed a water cup, sipped, and tried to use the rest to wash my hand off.  Up until this point, I had been grabbing water at every station.  I would sip a little, then throw the rest on the back of my neck.  I hit every station except one towards the beginning.  A guy cut me off on the inside and I missed my cup.  Normally in a race, I take a cup 4-5x max.  The water really did help keep my body temp down.  At 13.1, I start playing mind games with myself telling me I am only doing a half marathon now and what I had done already was just a little warm up.  Yeah, it doesn't always fool my mind, definitely not fooling my body.
> 
> I was actually looking forward to Newton.  I like to get the hard over with and I knew this would be the one point I would see my husband and children.  He comes to the same area every year.  Many times I have missed seeing him (he isn't a loud screamer).  I saw the family between miles 16-17--I had laid out a neon yellow shirt for my youngest son, so saw him right away.  They were cheering and looked so happy!  I waved and screamed back at them.  After I passed them I started crying--I am an emotional racer.  Quickly got my head together and carried on.  I felt fine on the hills, just a little slower.  I was scared to check my watch for fear that my pace really gotten off.  Heartbreak Hill broke me a little mentally (can you find it from looking at my splits?).  Everyone around me was slowing so much.  I know I slowed my pace, but was still passing tons of people.  I have to give another shout out to the crowds.  I had so many people yell support directly to me.  That encouragement is huge!  Boston College is always fun to pass.  There are students with a beer stand.  I saw one guy stop and all the students were snapping pics of him drinking a cup of beer.
> 
> The reward of reaching the top of Heartbreak is knowing that most of the rest of the course is downhill.  I repeated many mantras and things in my head to keep going strong.  By this point, I knew I could back off the pace a little and still finish under 3 hours.  I did this in Chicago and just squeaked (2:59:41) and didn't want to do that in Boston.  I knew a PR was very possible and the bigger question was how much I could PR.  Those miles seem to pass quickly (although my body was screaming for this to be over).  Around mile 24, I was having some issues with my left hamstring.  With 2 miles to go, I didn't want to push too hard for fear of it seizing up completely. (it still is a little twingey, but much better).  I love the sign signifying you are now entering Boston.  You can taste the finish at this point and the crowd is deafening.  I love running on Commonwealth Avenue because the right on Hereford, left on Boylston is so close.  Running down Boylston to that finish cannot be described.  It was my 4th time and just has emotional as the first.  Crossed the finish line with an official time of 2:56:41 (that put me 61 OA female and 7 in AG).  I made sure that I had no one blocking me or my number so Marathonfoto could get a good picture.  Eh, still didn't get a great one but beats last year where they got NONE of me crossing the finish.
> 
> Legs were a little shaky and the second you look like you may be unstable, those medics are all around you.  I assured them I just needed to keep moving.  Got the goods and met the family at our usual meeting spot in front of the Four Seasons (no we weren't staying there--I wish!).  I was moving a little slow, but generally felt good.  Went back to the hotel for a fast shower.  My real marathon was beginning because we had to check out.  We were coming home that night (kids had school the next day).  Our flight didn't leave until 8, so we had time to enjoy a little more Boston.  We had been there since Thursday since kids were on spring break.  We stayed in the same hotel as past 2 years in the financial district.  I love that location--walkable to Back Bay and convention center and walkable to North End and yummy Italian restaurants.  We did a ton of touring this trip!  The day before the marathon I did an easy 4 mile shake out run and then we were on our feet touring (this is not my normal pre-race routine!). We left bags at hotel and I wanted a Diet Coke in the worst way--always crave one after a long, sweaty run.  We went to closest place and once my stomach finally settled down, went to my favorite place to get an adult drink, "Bell in Hand Tavern".
> 
> View attachment 232364
> 
> The big drink this weekend is the Sam Adams 26.2 which they bring out for the marathon.  I have had it before--not my fave even though it is for the marathon, so I got a delicious IPA instead.  Is it wrong that I have my 13 year old taking pics of us with beer?  We also ate some non-healthy food while there--it tasted so good!
> 
> 
> View attachment 232365
> 
> Other notes:  Nice weather really brings out the spectators!  DH complained that it made the subway even worse.  Taking the T on marathon Monday sucks according to him.  There is ALWAYS a Red Sox game at 11 am on Marathon Monday.  Everywhere is a complete zoo.  DH could barely get on T with 3 kids because they were so packed.
> 
> Sitting in a plane and car to get home sucks.  My legs were so crampy.
> 
> I can't wait to go back next year and will book my hotel when reservations open in May!
> 
> I have run twice since Monday.  Tuesday was tough, but it was slow with my pace group.  I did 7 on the treadmill today and it was much better.  Trying to recover quickly.  I have another marathon in 17 days.



Great job on your race! I cant imagine how much it must have sucked to travel the day of the race. I dont think I could do it, even more props to you. About the marathon beer, I had some just because it was the marathon beer, but like you I prefer a IPA. Near the stadium or in it you can buy Green Monster IPA. I was a fan! We stayed at the Buckminster (SP?) who sold it in hotel bar and at game. The bar you went to, is that the little bar known for being the oldest bar in the US or something along those lines? If so, its the smallest bar I have ever been to, but did have a drink there. Back to the running... Can definitely see where the hills start and the location of HBH is. It's just such a mean set up leading up to them. Downhill for most of it, then these 3 hill starting and end at the point where hitting the wall could come into play. The fact that its like 3 hills in a row and each one is just a tad bit longer than the previous. Its a mean joke! Looks like you recovered nicely and finished strong!.


----------



## SueInBoston

@Wendy98 Congratulations again!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> @camaker  and  @IamTrike I'm heading over that direction in July and the average temps per some weather source suggest 60's for the low and lower 80's for a high. This is for Blowing Rock though, so thats probably the difference maker. However, I was getting afraid when both of stated it was warm in NC.



Both @IamTrike and I are in the Raleigh area which is significantly hotter than Blowing Rock up in the mountains. Not to say Blowing Rock will be cold, just cooler than here. 

I generally run in the evenings and it's not unusual to have mid-90s with heat indices over 100 that time of year. Tonight's run was at 84 degrees or so and it's just mid-April!  Fortunately I grew up here playing summer sports in the heat so I'm pretty well acclimated and would rather run in that than sub-freezing temps. 

Coming from LA, I don't think you'll find Blowing Rock to be too bad. That's the running camp, right?


----------



## JulieODC

roxymama said:


> It'll be more populated if you go North instead of South.  There's a lot of bike riders the farther south you go.  I would suggest heading south though so you can run past the Shedd Aquarium (run around it towards the lake, its beautiful) and Soldier Field area.  Turn around after Soldier Field and run North again (there are multiple levels of path you can choose close the lake or up higher.)  Or just run North heading towards Navy Pier and Lincoln Park.  You can always hop on a bus OR my personal opinion...rent a Divy Bike and ride it back!!!
> 
> Man, now I want to go do that!



Thank you for the advice! Th aquarium sounds cool!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I keep falling behind, so again just jumping back in.  

I fluctuate between road and trail races.  So I try to focus my runs accordingly.  I have some very challenging trails about 45 minutes from my house that I drive to for weekend long runs. It is single track, somewhat technical but very hilly.  It is always a tough work out and is in the area of an ultra I run so great to be familiar with the course.

My big challenge though is temperature.  Going down to Florida to run Marathon Weekend from the winter in Michigan is always a challenge. This year I overdressed for runs, it really slowed me down. But I think it helped to run hot. Of course then it was pretty darn cold for the Marathon...


----------



## JClimacus

@Wendy98 that's a great recap! And great pictures too. Congratulations!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I can walk right outside my door and run around my neighborhood for hills. In terms of weather, NC gets it all. I am a wuss when it comes to running in the heat so I tend to justify the treadmill more in the summer. My goal for the summer is to try and run some outside but never for long distances. I really enjoy running in the cold but I do acknowledge that NC cold isn't as cold as other states during the winter. 

@LSUlakes, enjoy Blowing rock. It's a neat area with much more tolerable temps in the summer compared to elsewhere in the state.


----------



## roxymama

JulieODC said:


> Thank you for the advice! Th aquarium sounds cool!!



Here's the view of running around the aquarium! (From a 10k race last year)


----------



## Jules76126

@LSUlakes Bell and Hand is the oldest continuous running tavern in the US. It is pretty small, but is actually more enjoyable in the summer as they open all the windows and doors so it feels more open. And the Green Monster IPA is brewed by the Wachusetts  brewing company, who most well known beer is a blueberry ale. In the summer, they even add fresh blueberries to the drink.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Get a bit busy with work and life and the next thing you know...25 pages behind.

First of all a HUGE congrats to @Wendy98 @RunDisneyDad & @BikeFan on your Boston accomplishments...not just the race but the fact that you were able to get there is a big deal.  I followed each of you on Marathon Monday along with all of my local running buddies.  Everybody seemed to struggle in those conditions, except for you Wendy, you absolutely crushed it...wow!

Great recaps by Thomas and Wendy (looking forward to your's as well Marc!).  Thomas you nailed the first-timer experience, mine was almost identical.  So much to do and take in during the days leading up to the race and realizing about 10 miles into the race that all that walking around over the course of the weekend maybe wasn't the greatest idea, but not regretting a minute of it.  Wendy, I agree 100% about the Sam Adams 26.2...I wanted to like it but nope.  I found a dive-y sort of pizza place near Fenway that had Guinness on tap so I was happy   The best part of the Sam 26.2 was the souvenir bottle opener, one of my favourite race swag items ever.

Congratulations again guys, I'm so proud of you!


----------



## Miranda

I cannot get on board with beer after running.   I do love me some hard cider afterwards, though, and that is what I always order at our pub stop after Wednesday night runs.   We have some good variety, with one pub having Magner's and 2 others on tap (Angry Orchard and something else... I usually go for the Magner's) and most of the other ones have a good local place on tap, North Country.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

roxymama said:


> Here's the view of running around the aquarium! (From a 10k race last year)
> View attachment 232447


Man I love running the Lakefront Trail...one of the best running spots around.  Hard to beat this view!


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you train for races that have different elements from where you normally train? For example, someone living along the gulf coast and running a race in Colorado? Or training in cold / cool weather and having a race somewhere tropical



The only "hill" training one can do in South Florida are highway overpasses, or bridges over waterway's.  Back and forth.   That's all.   

Y'all northerners can train for the heat in winter.   There is not really a way we can train for colder weather at all outside of about a week or 2 unless someone has a treadmill inside a walk-in freezer.


----------



## SunDial

Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm like @SarahDisney - only local (Ohio) or Disney races for me.  So I don't do anything special for the local ones.  I feel like I'm better-prepared for the warmer temperatures and higher humidity at Disney races since I do 25-30% of my weekly mileage on a treadmill in a stuffy cardio room at the gym where I work.  The one thing I often cannot prepare for at Disney - and I'm not sure what I could do to better prepare for this - is running in full sun.  Maybe I need Mr. Ariel484 to run next to me holding a heat lamp above my head?  <-- how I feel when running in full sun



I am the opposite.  Since that is all I train in is the 80's and 90's I feel right at home with the sun and heat.  For me I would have an issue running and breathing in the cold air.  This past January I'm sure there were a quite a few people that love the chilly temps.   Glad I wasn't at Disney this year.  Although I was driving thru Orlando on that Sunday at the time the marathon was starting.  I was glad to be in a vehicle with the heater on.


----------



## JulieODC

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Man I love running the Lakefront Trail...one of the best running spots around.  Hard to beat this view!



Thanks for sharing photos! I'm excited to check it out! And I have 2 days of running planned, so can see a decent amount of the trail


----------



## Dis5150

I can already tell that it is going to be a rough summer for running outside in Arkansas. Yesterday after work I was supposed to run 6x800's, after a 15 minute warm up run. Well, I bailed after 2 of the 800's. I did do the 15 minute cool down as I was SPENT! I guess I will move to the treadmill for after work runs, sigh. Oh, and I already have a sock line tan. And it is only April.


----------



## Slogger

Thanks for posting and sharing your Boston marathon experience @Wendy98.

Where is your next marathon and will the hamstring be okay by then?


----------



## michigandergirl

Wendy98 said:


> Is it wrong that I have my 13 year old taking pics of us with beer?



I see nothing wrong with this, you had every reason to celebrate! Great recap @Wendy98!! Cheers!


----------



## michigandergirl

@LSUlakes I have a couple of races to add:

June 24 - michigandergirl - Lake Michigan half marathon - NG
July 29 - michigandergirl - Color Run 5K - NG

I'm planning to take these easy, it's more about supporting my coworker for the half and my sister & niece for the color run.


----------



## roxymama

One more for the Chicago tourism pics for the day.  City looks so far away and I think we were only a two miles away from the museum campus here.


----------



## LSUlakes

camaker said:


> Both @IamTrike and I are in the Raleigh area which is significantly hotter than Blowing Rock up in the mountains. Not to say Blowing Rock will be cold, just cooler than here.
> 
> I generally run in the evenings and it's not unusual to have mid-90s with heat indices over 100 that time of year. Tonight's run was at 84 degrees or so and it's just mid-April!  Fortunately I grew up here playing summer sports in the heat so I'm pretty well acclimated and would rather run in that than sub-freezing temps.
> 
> Coming from LA, I don't think you'll find Blowing Rock to be too bad. That's the running camp, right?


Correct and thanks!



Jules76126 said:


> @LSUlakes Bell and Hand is the oldest continuous running tavern in the US. It is pretty small, but is actually more enjoyable in the summer as they open all the windows and doors so it feels more open. And the Green Monster IPA is brewed by the Wachusetts  brewing company, who most well known beer is a blueberry ale. In the summer, they even add fresh blueberries to the drink.



Thanks. I think we we t there and what I was told the oldest seafood joint as well. The warm cornbread served pre meal was amazing!
We did all the touristy things there is to do of course after the marathon including the duck tour, baseball game, some bar hoping, Sam Adams brewery tour. Can't remember the rest.



SunDial said:


> The only "hill" training one can do in South Florida are highway overpasses, or bridges over waterway's.  Back and forth.   That's all.
> 
> Y'all northerners can train for the heat in winter.   There is not really a way we can train for colder weather at all outside of about a week or 2 unless someone has a treadmill inside a walk-in freezer.


That's located next door to the treadmill in sauna.


----------



## BikeFan

@Wendy98 - great recap and what a great race you ran!  Congratulations!  Hope your recovery goes well.  

I'm glad to hear Meb got a big cheer when he was announced.  That guy is pure class.  I saw on the news that he went into the medical tent after the race to thank all the volunteers.  What a great representative for the sport.  Speaking of great runners, I forgot to mention in my recap that at the Boston expo we also met and got signed photos from Joan Benoit Samuelson, who was also very nice and super classy.  Katherine Switzer was also in town to run on the 50th anniversary of her famous 1967 run, and the BAA retired her number 261 as a tribute.  We didn't get a chance to meet her this time, but we'd met her before at another expo, and she was also great to chat with.  

Good luck to everyone racing this weekend, especially all you Dark Siders!  Stay hydrated and have fun out there!


----------



## Wendy98

Jules76126 said:


> @LSUlakes Bell and Hand is the oldest continuous running tavern in the US. It is pretty small, but is actually more enjoyable in the summer as they open all the windows and doors so it feels more open. And the Green Monster IPA is brewed by the Wachusetts  brewing company, who most well known beer is a blueberry ale. In the summer, they even add fresh blueberries to the drink.


The oldest CONTINUOUS tavern.  Now that makes sense.  I posted a pic of it last year and said Oldest Tavern.  A know-it-all fb "friend" couldn't wait to point out that I was wrong.  And then she later posted a link with the oldest taverns.  It didn't matter because they had a kick a$$ beer menu.  They seem to have a few small rooms so it didn't feel too small.  I did use the restroom when we were there on Monday.  There was a woman camped out on the floor of the bathroom with her friends.  She said she got so hot during the race that the bathroom floor felt so cool and nice.  They invited me to join them.  I said I was good and hope she recovers soon.


----------



## Wendy98

BikeFan said:


> @Wendy98 - great recap and what a great race you ran!  Congratulations!  Hope your recovery goes well.
> 
> I'm glad to hear Meb got a big cheer when he was announced.  That guy is pure class.  I saw on the news that he went into the medical tent after the race to thank all the volunteers.  What a great representative for the sport.  Speaking of great runners, I forgot to mention in my recap that at the Boston expo we also met and got signed photos from Joan Benoit Samuelson, who was also very nice and super classy.  Katherine Switzer was also in town to run on the 50th anniversary of her famous 1967 run, and the BAA retired her number 261 as a tribute.  We didn't get a chance to meet her this time, but we'd met her before at another expo, and she was also great to chat with.
> 
> Good luck to everyone racing this weekend, especially all you Dark Siders!  Stay hydrated and have fun out there!



I love Meb.  I was there the year he won in 2014.  Later that year I did Peachtree in Atlanta and Meb was there.  He started last and raised a $1 for everyone he passed--I think well over $22,000.  It probably would have been more but it was so packed with bodies.

Last year, I met Scott Jurek at the expo and got his autograph.  I am a huge fan.


----------



## Wendy98

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Man I love running the Lakefront Trail...one of the best running spots around.  Hard to beat this view!



And these are reasons I can't wait to go back to Chicago in the fall.


----------



## Wendy98

Slogger said:


> Thanks for posting and sharing your Boston marathon experience @Wendy98.
> 
> Where is your next marathon and will the hamstring be okay by then?



I am doing The Flying Pig in Cincinnati on May 7.  It is my hometown marathon and was my first marathon I ever did back in 2002.  I haven't done it since 2013 because I have been doing Boston.  There is normally a 2 week gap between the 2 races.  Because of the way the calendar fell this year, there is nearly 3 weeks.  I have run parts of the course this past training cycle with the pace group I lead.  I got all nostalgic and signed up with the intent to run it for fun (less than 3:15).  Now I am not sure if I will race it.  I won the 10k race last year and would be super excited for a top 3 marathon finish.

I also was invited to be part of the one mile race as an elite--that is 2 days before the marathon.  DH thinks I am nuts.


----------



## McNs

Answers to some QOTD:

Data: I have a Garmin 220, previously a 430 until that died, and now have 5 years worth of running data on Garmin Connect. I also have a sreadsheet that I used to track distance (used to run the same loops measured with a car or mapmyrun), time and pace. For the last 15 months I have also used a heart rate monitor. I have Strava synced to Garmin, and found a webite that transferred all my Garmin runs across to Strava. Needless to say I have a lot of data!

Using the data, I mainly work with Strava. I like the social aspect of it (especially since finding the Disboards group) plus the segment piece and challengs. It does a pretty good job of tracking things but doesn't report as well as Garmin Connect. There is a new premium feature on Strava called Freshness and Fitness - it has been there for a while for cyclists with power meters but only recently for runners with heart rate monitors. The feature is pretty cool. I also played around with Training Peaks and that is a whole other level of data, but pretty pricey especially on top of Strava so once the free trial ended I didn't upgrade. The free version doesn't do much.

The other thing I do is track steps on my iPhone. I do this more out of convenience as my phone is in my pocket most of the time, and it means I don't need to spend money on an activity tracker. It would be nice if I could sync iPhone steps to Garmin but they are both closed loops and not talking to each other. When the FR220 needs to be replaced I will for sure go for something along the lines of the FR235 that does a whole lot more.

Annoying Racers: I doon't race much but one pet peeve is slow people out of place, especially at the start of a race. Not much else bothers me, but like I said I hardly race.

Varied Environment: Where I live is hilly so no escaping hills. A flat run for me usually still has 150' of elevation. A regular run is easily over 300' and a hilly run can be as much as 1000'. Auckland is sub tropical with warm (not hot) humid days in summer (highs in the low 80s with a dew point in the low 70s), so makes for sweaty runs! Winter is cool and wet, highs in the 50s and lows around 40. Raiin is the biggest issue - last winter it rained 25 days in a row. In saying that, I only ever race at home so I guess train in the perfect conditions!

Finally, another round of applause for the Boston runners, especially @Wendy98, what a time! And then doing another one for fun with **only** 3:15 as a target... what a machine!


----------



## SheHulk

I bought a pair of CW-X running tights (on sale!) at the race expo today. Lord give me the strength to NOT wear them in the race tomorrow. I feel like Michael Phelps in them, so it's tempting, but who knows how they will feel after 10 miles?


----------



## camaker

SheHulk said:


> I bought a pair of CW-X running tights (on sale!) at the race expo today. Lord give me the strength to NOT wear them in the race tomorrow. I feel like Michael Phelps in them, so it's tempting, but who knows how they will feel after 10 miles?



I've been wearing CW-X Stabilyx tights and shorts to help while running with a hernia. They've been fantastic and I've worn them each for a half marathon. The tights felt great throughout the full race. The biggest variable is how hot it will be during your race. They can definitely get warm.


----------



## SheHulk

camaker said:


> I've been wearing CW-X Stabilyx tights and shorts to help while running with a hernia. They've been fantastic and I've worn them each for a half marathon. The tights felt great throughout the full race. The biggest variable is how hot it will be during your race. They can definitely get warm.


Yeah, I'm excited to wear them in *a* race, but I've never worn them running before so I'm sketchy on my first time being a race.
@DopeyBadger I'm really thankful for your data support but I'm afraid to say I will probably make a strategy decision using the very scientific "see how I feel in the morning" approach, with a little bit of "go with whatever the last friend I run into before the start gun goes off says" thrown into the data model. You definitely talked me out of the 2:30 pace group, which is great because I probably would have done that otherwise.


----------



## DopeyBadger

SheHulk said:


> Yeah, I'm excited to wear them in *a* race, but I've never worn them running before so I'm sketchy on my first time being a race.
> @DopeyBadger I'm really thankful for your data support but I'm afraid to say I will probably make a strategy decision using the very scientific "see how I feel in the morning" approach, with a little bit of "go with whatever the last friend I run into before the start gun goes off says" thrown into the data model. You definitely talked me out of the 2:30 pace group, which is great because I probably would have done that otherwise.



No worries!  I've raced "blind" without any GPS or pace feedback for the last 2 years.  So I completely understand!  A way for me to avoid the mental gymnastics of pacing and what it used to do to me.


----------



## keahgirl8

camaker said:


> I've been wearing CW-X Stabilyx tights and shorts to help while running with a hernia. They've been fantastic and I've worn them each for a half marathon. The tights felt great throughout the full race. The biggest variable is how hot it will be during your race. They can definitely get warm.



I have also worn them for a half and loved them, but I don't know that'd I wear them for the first time in one.


----------



## Poison_Apple

I'm new to running and my goal is to get to where I can compete in the Disney Princess Half Marathon.  Is there any advice anyone may have for new runners, getting in shape to run their first races?  

@McNs what do you mean by slow runners out of place?  I'm not very fast yet and wouldn't want to leave people pulling their hair out at my first races.


----------



## McNs

Poison_Apple said:


> @McNs what do you mean by slow runners out of place?  I'm not very fast yet and wouldn't want to leave people pulling their hair out at my first races.



So long as you don't start at the front you'll be fine . Some races will have markers in the corral indicating pace, if you see them try and start in the area corresponding to your pace. If you do find yourself with lots of people running past you, just move over to the side and carry on running at your own pace. 

Also great to see you wanting to get in to running. It is horrible and wonderful all rolled in one, and very rewarding. If you haven't run at all, I have heard good things about some of the couch to 5K programs. One key thing at the start is to not overdo it - that's a sure way to get injured. Set your self some goals, don't worry about speed/pace, just make sure you are getting out there. When you are ready for your first half, there are a few programs out there that can really help get race ready.


----------



## The Expert

Poison_Apple said:


> I'm new to running and my goal is to get to where I can compete in the Disney Princess Half Marathon.  Is there any advice anyone may have for new runners, getting in shape to run their first races?



I started with a simple Galloway training plan (run/walk/run intervals) for the appropriate race length from the runDisney site, then graduated to a customized plan from @DopeyBadger.  Also, I signed up for a couple of 5K and 10K races at home at the appropriate intervals in my training to keep myself motivated and check my progress. (Bonus: you can submit a 10K as proof of time for better corral placement for the Half. I think you have until early November.)

I've been running for just over a year and my confidence and endurance are slowly improving. You've got plenty of time to train, so just pick a plan and stick with it. My biggest hurdle when life gets busy is trying not to skip the short, easy runs, and I've paid for it by not really improving much in my speed since I started (or at least it feels that way). My own impatience with that fact is becoming my biggest motivating factor!


----------



## SheHulk

Here's my race report for the St. Lukes half in Allentown PA today: I had @DopeyBadger on one shoulder telling me to run my own race, and @Wendy98 on the other shoulder telling me to go ahead and join the 2:20 pace group. My self doubt won out and I decided to run on my own. I started near the 2:20s but decided to let them get ahead of me, and if I felt good after mid way I'd try to catch them. I ran by feel, no gps, what I felt was conservative but I caught the 2:20 group by mile 3. Mile 4 I decided to walk through the water stop, take it easy, and let the pace group go. I caught them again at mile 7. Mile 8, same thing, walked through the water stop & let them go. Mile 10 the 2:20s were in sight, but I walked through that water stop & never caught up again. Official time was 2:21:41 which was a 5 minute PR for me but of course I'm now re-examining where I could have shaved 1:45 off my time  I'm very happy though and the fact that I came close to 2:20 tells me that either way, going with the pace group or not, I would have had a similar time.


----------



## michigandergirl

Gazelle Girl half marathon race report: I totally crushed it today! I knocked about 11 minutes off my previous PR for an official time of 2:06:36! It was a gorgeous, sunny day with temps at the start around 40 and in the upper 50's toward the end. I would have preferred a few clouds, as I was getting too warm during the last 3 miles, but really can't complain. This is an all female race that starts in downtown Grand Rapids and goes north along the river through Riverside Park, which is very near the house I grew up in. The crowd support is amazing and many of the volunteers are men, many of them wearing tutus, sparkle skirts, T-Rex costumes and gorilla outfits. It was all around a great day and I'll be riding this runner's high for awhile!

One more thing, I have to give a shout out to coach @DopeyBadger for the training plan and great advice!!


----------



## michigandergirl

Congrats on your PR @SheHulk !!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Wow, @SheHulk and @michigandergirl, how amazing for you both! Congrats!!!


----------



## opusone

Just to continue the weekend PR trend on this thread, I clocked a PR at the Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon this morning with a time of 1:38:58.  Very happy!


----------



## SheHulk

michigandergirl said:


> Gazelle Girl half marathon race report: I totally crushed it today! I knocked about 11 minutes off my previous PR for an official time of 2:06:36!
> One more thing, I have to give a shout out to coach @DopeyBadger for the training plan and great advice!!


11 minutes!!!!


----------



## roxymama

michigandergirl said:


> Gazelle Girl half marathon race report: I totally crushed it today! I knocked about 11 minutes off my previous PR for an official time of 2:06:36! It was a gorgeous, sunny day with temps at the start around 40 and in the upper 50's toward the end. I would have preferred a few clouds, as I was getting too warm during the last 3 miles, but really can't complain. This is an all female race that starts in downtown Grand Rapids and goes north along the river through Riverside Park, which is very near the house I grew up in. The crowd support is amazing and many of the volunteers are men, many of them wearing tutus, sparkle skirts, T-Rex costumes and gorilla outfits. It was all around a great day and I'll be riding this runner's high for awhile!
> 
> One more thing, I have to give a shout out to coach @DopeyBadger for the training plan and great advice!!



You deserve so many dancing bananas.  That is beyond crushing it!!!!  That is demolishing it!


----------



## roxymama

SheHulk said:


> Here's my race report for the St. Lukes half in Allentown PA today: I had @DopeyBadger on one shoulder telling me to run my own race, and @Wendy98 on the other shoulder telling me to go ahead and join the 2:20 pace group. My  doubt won out and I decided to run on my own. I started near the 2:20s but decided to let them get ahead of me, and if I felt good after mid way I'd try to catch them. I ran by feel, no gps, what I felt was conservative but I caught the 2:20 group by mile 3. Mile 4 I decided to walk through the water stop, take it easy, and let the pace group go. I caught them again at mile 7. Mile 8, same thing, walked through the water stop & let them go. Mile 10 the 2:20s were in sight, but I walked through that water stop & never caught up again. Official time was 2:21:41 which was a 5 minute PR for me but of course I'm now re-examining where I could have shaved 1:45 off my time  I'm very happy though and the fact that I came close to 2:20 tells me that either way, going with the pace group or not, I would have had a similar time.





opusone said:


> Just to continue the weekend PR trend on this thread, I clocked a PR for the Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon this morning with a time of 1:38:58.  Very happy!



Wow y'all are so speedy too.  Congrats and bananas for you!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Congrats @opusone that is a crazy fast time!!


----------



## Slogger

Way to go @opusone!   Didn't leave yourself much time to stop for character photos with a time like that!

Way to go @michigandergirl.....looks like you had great weather.   Eleven minute PR!!!!

Way to go @SheHulk.......great pacing strategy and awesome time.  


Bunch of showoffs!


----------



## McNs

opusone said:


> Just to continue the weekend PR trend on this thread, I clocked a PR for the Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon this morning with a time of 1:38:58.  Very happy!


Your Strava log for this race is impressive. PRs for all distances 10k and above. Great pace at the finish. And check out the HR climb at the end, doubt there was much in the tank at the finish!


----------



## ZellyB

Wow on all these PRs. Congrats @SheHulk @michigandergirl and @opusone


----------



## pixarmom

Race report for Sweet Home MKE 5K!  

The very, very good:  Beautiful day on the lake!!  Could not have been more perfect - sunny and cool at the start, with a wonderful breeze off the lake.  Third weekend in a row wearing a running tank for an April race - crazy!!  Probably my favorite 5K course  - the views of the city and the lake were incredible.  The medals are magnets and bottle openers all in one.  I had really even breathing all the way through and didn't get too nervous when I felt like I was speeding up at the end.  I felt great the entire time, and it seemed like my easiest 5K to date (compared with others I run for time, not when I'm racing with @mateojr and/or our dog!)  In the end, I missed a PR by 13 seconds.  24:35 and 3rd in age group - yay!  Too bad about those 13 seconds, but I had such a great time that I'm OK with that - and there will be a next time!

The not-so-good:  8 port-o-potties for 1,100 people.  Really.  They had to delay the race start by 15 minutes to let people get through the line.  Also, they had a wave start and wave 1 was 10 minute mile and under.  That's a lot of different paces in one wave and it was super congested at the start.  I had to weave, run in the mud, leap over heaps of grass and dirt and try not to fall for the first mile.  Also, clock not working at the finish, and the race results board sat empty for a while, so I didn't learn my results until three hours after the race.

Overall, LOVED this race and would highly recommend!


----------



## Miranda

Congrats everyone that raced!  It sounds like you all had some great races!


----------



## opusone

McNs said:


> Your Strava log for this race is impressive. PRs for all distances 10k and above. Great pace at the finish. And check out the HR climb at the end, doubt there was much in the tank at the finish!



Thanks!  I purposely waited until the end of mile 9 to pick up the pace if I could, so that's why you see the heart rate climb at the end.  You are right, though, that I pretty much left it all on the course.  I could only increase pace slightly those last few miles.


----------



## FredtheDuck

I feel almost embarrassed putting this here given the amazing times and races people had this weekend, but since a couple of you encouraged me to give it a try, I wanted to let you know that I did end up doing that 10K this weekend. It was the Pike's Peek 10K, and I ran it with DH. Since it was my first race at that distance, it's a PR at 1:12:39. 

I'll never be truly fast, but I got it done and ran the entire run (no walk breaks), so I'm proud of myself. Looking forward to building from here. 

Thanks for all the encouragement to do it, and for the inspiration for future runs.


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats @FredtheDuck. Yet another PR for the weekend!!


----------



## JClimacus

FredtheDuck said:


> I feel almost embarrassed putting this here given the amazing times and races people had this weekend, but since a couple of you encouraged me to give it a try, I wanted to let you know that I did end up doing that 10K this weekend. It was the Pike's Peek 10K, and I ran it with DH. Since it was my first race at that distance, it's a PR at 1:12:39.
> 
> I'll never be truly fast, but I got it done and ran the entire run (no walk breaks), so I'm proud of myself. Looking forward to building from here.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement to do it, and for the inspiration for future runs.



Congratulations to everyone for a great race weekend! @FredtheDuck remember there will always be someone faster than you and someone slower than you. That's true for everyone but two people at every race. It's all about challenging yourself with personal goals. Great job!


----------



## JClimacus

DopeyBadger said:


> Are you trying to build more fitness or be fresher on race day?  Three week taper you may feel more fresh (but this is going to be dependent on how you react to 3 vs 2 week taper), but with a two week taper you'll likely gain a touch more fitness.  I guess I'd say since you just ran a marathon 10 weeks prior (and a HM 6 weeks)  that I would vote three week taper to give yourself a little extra rest before the next marathon (assuming you feel more race ready after 3 week taper than a 2 week taper)...



@DopeyBadger I took your advice and put in another high mileage week with a 10 mile pace run yesterday and 20 today, and am heading in to a three week rather than a two week taper. My thinking was that the actual difference between the three week and two week tapers is only that I'd switch mileage between this week and the next but end up with the same total overall mileage. There is the slight danger that the way I did it I put in two peak mileage weeks in a row and had an increased risk of injury, but I made it through today fine.  Now I can relax knowing I made it through the heaviest mileage without injury and can concentrate on my diet and staying healthy, and have the confidence of a full three week taper under me. Here we go!


----------



## CherieFran

Good race-weekend vibes! Congrats, all!

I ran the GW Parkway Classic 10 mile race this weekend. It's my "hometown" race - a point-to-point course with the shuttles to the start picking up two blocks from my house and the finish line less than a mile and a half from home. It's a beautiful course - rolling hills alongside the Potomac River (80% of the course is on National Park Service land) put on by a local running store chain. It's my third time running this race and I always enjoy it. I was really worried the last few days as the forecast was looking cold and rainy and miserable. Luckily, the rain cleared out in time and it ended up being perfect weather to race - 50 degrees, mostly cloudy, just a slight breeze.

My 10 mile races always seem to fall just a few weeks before or after a goal half marathon, so I'm usually not willing or able to give it my all. Today was 6 weeks past my marathon, so I was feeling pretty good with pushing it a bit and my chances for a PR. Ran the first half of the race right about "A" goal pace in 41:25 (8:17 pace). Got excited on a downhill at about mile 5 and accidentally put down a 7:45 mile. I was feeling really good, so I decided to see how long I could hold the pace. I figured that even when I slowed up, I'd still have a PR. Surprised myself big time and held the pace for the entire second half of the race. Second half was 38:39. My fastest mile was Mile 10! Overall time was 1:20:04!! Almost 8 minute PR and about 2 or 3 minutes faster than what I thought was my best case time. I am super pumped, and it's making me think I could try for a sub-1:45 half in September, which is just crazy.


----------



## JClimacus

CherieFran said:


> Good race-weekend vibes! Congrats, all!
> 
> ....Overall time was 1:20:04!! Almost 8 minute PR and about 2 or 3 minutes faster than what I thought was my best case time. I am super pumped, and it's making me think I could try for a sub-1:45 half in September, which is just crazy.



Nice work! Remember how you did it: Start at a moderate pace and speed up as you go along and you'll get that sub-1:45.


----------



## pixarmom

CherieFran said:


> Good race-weekend vibes! Congrats, all!
> 
> I ran the GW Parkway Classic 10 mile race this weekend. It's my "hometown" race - a point-to-point course with the shuttles to the start picking up two blocks from my house and the finish line less than a mile and a half from home. It's a beautiful course - rolling hills alongside the Potomac River (80% of the course is on National Park Service land) put on by a local running store chain. It's my third time running this race and I always enjoy it. I was really worried the last few days as the forecast was looking cold and rainy and miserable. Luckily, the rain cleared out in time and it ended up being perfect weather to race - 50 degrees, mostly cloudy, just a slight breeze.
> 
> My 10 mile races always seem to fall just a few weeks before or after a goal half marathon, so I'm usually not willing or able to give it my all. Today was 6 weeks past my marathon, so I was feeling pretty good with pushing it a bit and my chances for a PR. Ran the first half of the race right about "A" goal pace in 41:25 (8:17 pace). Got excited on a downhill at about mile 5 and accidentally put down a 7:45 mile. I was feeling really good, so I decided to see how long I could hold the pace. I figured that even when I slowed up, I'd still have a PR. Surprised myself big time and held the pace for the entire second half of the race. Second half was 38:39. My fastest mile was Mile 10! Overall time was 1:20:04!! Almost 8 minute PR and about 2 or 3 minutes faster than what I thought was my best case time. I am super pumped, and it's making me think I could try for a sub-1:45 half in September, which is just crazy.



This is SO exciting!  My 10-miler time last year was 1:27, but I think I could improve on that this year.  Maybe not by 7 minutes, but your report is inspiring! I can completely relate to your mile 5 downhill - that's usually the time that I'm feeling great and speed up too much.  Great that you were able to hold it! 

Also, LOVE the GW Parkway - I grew up in the D.C. area and know the route you're describing - must have been beautiful!  I was back home in 2015 and ran the Navy Air Force half, but the September humidity is yucky compared to April in D.C.   Which half are you running in September?


----------



## Miranda

I didn't race this weekend but I did have a new 2017 PR in "getting out the door".   

Now that my spring 10K training group is officially in swing, the coaches are telling us what to do instead of just casually getting together to run 2x a week, and we were supposed to do a 50 min run before Wednesday's group, which means I ran 3x this week for the first time since... ummm.... wow, the week of August 15-21, 2016, according to Strava.   Unless you count the week in January when we did a 3 mile race on a Sunday after a 2.8 mile Saturday run.

Is anyone shocked that I did not PR my half marathons in late October and mid November?  

I think that's probably a new record in weekly time/distance that doesn't involve a half marathon training long run, too.  I did strictly Galloway in 2015, and last year I did kind of a Galloway/Higdon hybrid that didn't work out so hot.  But mainly, that meant that my 2 weekday runs were never more than ~30 minutes, and then a longer weekend run.  This week we did 50/50/55.

My lower back is really unhappy about this turn of events, but hopefully it will get better. I'm sure all my leg issues and lower back issues that all feed into each other are not helping, either. My pilates core strengthening class starts May 5, so hopefully my core strength will be improving soon. I have an appointment for the 20 minute evaluation with the PT this Friday, too, so fingers crossed she can dry needle me or pilates me or do something to me to get my hip and outer leg muscles feeling better.  I was feeling pretty good after my Yin yoga class tonight.  The instructor always has a theme/focus for the 90 minutes, and tonight's was all legs up the wall work, so a lot of lower back and hip stretching.  But now I'm tight again.


----------



## keahgirl8

The Expert said:


> I started with a simple Galloway training plan (run/walk/run intervals) for the appropriate race length from the runDisney site, then graduated to a customized plan from @DopeyBadger.  Also, I signed up for a couple of 5K and 10K races at home at the appropriate intervals in my training to keep myself motivated and check my progress. (Bonus: you can submit a 10K as proof of time for better corral placement for the Half. I think you have until early November.)
> 
> I've been running for just over a year and my confidence and endurance are slowly improving. You've got plenty of time to train, so just pick a plan and stick with it. My biggest hurdle when life gets busy is trying not to skip the short, easy runs, and I've paid for it by not really improving much in my speed since I started (or at least it feels that way). My own impatience with that fact is becoming my biggest motivating factor!



Another vote for Galloway!

Also, congrats to everyone on a great race weekend.  I hope to be racing again soon!


----------



## CherieFran

JClimacus said:


> Nice work! Remember how you did it: Start at a moderate pace and speed up as you go along and you'll get that sub-1:45.



Thanks! Yes, I'm finally starting to figure out this race strategy stuff! I also managed to stay relaxed in the crowded first half mile and didn't waste a lot of energy trying to weave around people. Net result: my last mile was well over a minute faster than my first.



pixarmom said:


> This is SO exciting!  My 10-miler time last year was 1:27, but I think I could improve on that this year.  Maybe not by 7 minutes, but your report is inspiring! I can completely relate to your mile 5 downhill - that's usually the time that I'm feeling great and speed up too much.  Great that you were able to hold it!
> 
> Also, LOVE the GW Parkway - I grew up in the D.C. area and know the route you're describing - must have been beautiful!  I was back home in 2015 and ran the Navy Air Force half, but the September humidity is yucky compared to April in D.C.   Which half are you running in September?



Woohoo! You can do it!!

Yes, love running in this area! Most of my long runs are on the Mount Vernon Trail, so it was familiar territory, although the perspective is a little different from the Parkway.

It actually is the Navy Air Force half that I am running! I ran (and PR'd) there in 2014 and 2016 and the weather was pretty decent (especially in 2014) so fingers crossed the weather cooperates again!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Hey, nice to see a couple of fellow DC runners here! I was just looking at the Navy Air Force half for a local fall run, but am definitely leery of the potential humidity here that early in September. You've given me some food for thought!


----------



## GollyGadget

pixarmom said:


> Race report for Sweet Home MKE 5K!
> 
> The very, very good:  Beautiful day on the lake!!  Could not have been more perfect - sunny and cool at the start, with a wonderful breeze off the lake.  Third weekend in a row wearing a running tank for an April race - crazy!!  Probably my favorite 5K course  - the views of the city and the lake were incredible.  The medals are magnets and bottle openers all in one.  I had really even breathing all the way through and didn't get too nervous when I felt like I was speeding up at the end.  I felt great the entire time, and it seemed like my easiest 5K to date (compared with others I run for time, not when I'm racing with @mateojr and/or our dog!)  In the end, I missed a PR by 13 seconds.  24:35 and 3rd in age group - yay!  Too bad about those 13 seconds, but I had such a great time that I'm OK with that - and there will be a next time!
> 
> The not-so-good:  8 port-o-potties for 1,100 people.  Really.  They had to delay the race start by 15 minutes to let people get through the line.  Also, they had a wave start and wave 1 was 10 minute mile and under.  That's a lot of different paces in one wave and it was super congested at the start.  I had to weave, run in the mud, leap over heaps of grass and dirt and try not to fall for the first mile.  Also, clock not working at the finish, and the race results board sat empty for a while, so I didn't learn my results until three hours after the race.
> 
> Overall, LOVED this race and would highly recommend!



Great job on the age group award! I was in mke this weekend. Kind of wish I had known about the race. On the other hand, it's probably better for my training that I have a weekend without a race once in a while....


----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 said:


> I am doing The Flying Pig in Cincinnati on May 7.  It is my hometown marathon and was my first marathon I ever did back in 2002.  I haven't done it since 2013 because I have been doing Boston.  There is normally a 2 week gap between the 2 races.  Because of the way the calendar fell this year, there is nearly 3 weeks.  I have run parts of the course this past training cycle with the pace group I lead.  I got all nostalgic and signed up with the intent to run it for fun (less than 3:15).  Now I am not sure if I will race it.  I won the 10k race last year and would be super excited for a top 3 marathon finish.
> 
> I also was invited to be part of the one mile race as an elite--that is 2 days before the marathon.  DH thinks I am nuts.



Best of luck with the upcoming races! I will put you down for them if they arent already posted and when the times comes we can adjust based on how you are feeling. 



SheHulk said:


> Here's my race report for the St. Lukes half in Allentown PA today: I had @DopeyBadger on one shoulder telling me to run my own race, and @Wendy98 on the other shoulder telling me to go ahead and join the 2:20 pace group. My self doubt won out and I decided to run on my own. I started near the 2:20s but decided to let them get ahead of me, and if I felt good after mid way I'd try to catch them. I ran by feel, no gps, what I felt was conservative but I caught the 2:20 group by mile 3. Mile 4 I decided to walk through the water stop, take it easy, and let the pace group go. I caught them again at mile 7. Mile 8, same thing, walked through the water stop & let them go. Mile 10 the 2:20s were in sight, but I walked through that water stop & never caught up again. Official time was 2:21:41 which was a 5 minute PR for me but of course I'm now re-examining where I could have shaved 1:45 off my time  I'm very happy though and the fact that I came close to 2:20 tells me that either way, going with the pace group or not, I would have had a similar time.



Congrats on the PR!



michigandergirl said:


> Gazelle Girl half marathon race report: I totally crushed it today! I knocked about 11 minutes off my previous PR for an official time of 2:06:36! It was a gorgeous, sunny day with temps at the start around 40 and in the upper 50's toward the end. I would have preferred a few clouds, as I was getting too warm during the last 3 miles, but really can't complain. This is an all female race that starts in downtown Grand Rapids and goes north along the river through Riverside Park, which is very near the house I grew up in. The crowd support is amazing and many of the volunteers are men, many of them wearing tutus, sparkle skirts, T-Rex costumes and gorilla outfits. It was all around a great day and I'll be riding this runner's high for awhile!
> 
> One more thing, I have to give a shout out to coach @DopeyBadger for the training plan and great advice!!



Congrats on the PR!



opusone said:


> Just to continue the weekend PR trend on this thread, I clocked a PR at the Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon this morning with a time of 1:38:58.  Very happy!



Congrats on the PR! 



pixarmom said:


> Race report for Sweet Home MKE 5K!
> 
> The very, very good:  Beautiful day on the lake!!  Could not have been more perfect - sunny and cool at the start, with a wonderful breeze off the lake.  Third weekend in a row wearing a running tank for an April race - crazy!!  Probably my favorite 5K course  - the views of the city and the lake were incredible.  The medals are magnets and bottle openers all in one.  I had really even breathing all the way through and didn't get too nervous when I felt like I was speeding up at the end.  I felt great the entire time, and it seemed like my easiest 5K to date (compared with others I run for time, not when I'm racing with @mateojr and/or our dog!)  In the end, I missed a PR by 13 seconds.  24:35 and 3rd in age group - yay!  Too bad about those 13 seconds, but I had such a great time that I'm OK with that - and there will be a next time!
> 
> The not-so-good:  8 port-o-potties for 1,100 people.  Really.  They had to delay the race start by 15 minutes to let people get through the line.  Also, they had a wave start and wave 1 was 10 minute mile and under.  That's a lot of different paces in one wave and it was super congested at the start.  I had to weave, run in the mud, leap over heaps of grass and dirt and try not to fall for the first mile.  Also, clock not working at the finish, and the race results board sat empty for a while, so I didn't learn my results until three hours after the race.
> 
> Overall, LOVED this race and would highly recommend!



Congrats on the age group award! Placing is always exciting! 



FredtheDuck said:


> I feel almost embarrassed putting this here given the amazing times and races people had this weekend, but since a couple of you encouraged me to give it a try, I wanted to let you know that I did end up doing that 10K this weekend. It was the Pike's Peek 10K, and I ran it with DH. Since it was my first race at that distance, it's a PR at 1:12:39.
> 
> I'll never be truly fast, but I got it done and ran the entire run (no walk breaks), so I'm proud of myself. Looking forward to building from here.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement to do it, and for the inspiration for future runs.



No reason to feel embaressed about anything running here. We are all friends! Congrats on your first 10k and putting up a great race time!



CherieFran said:


> Good race-weekend vibes! Congrats, all!
> 
> I ran the GW Parkway Classic 10 mile race this weekend. It's my "hometown" race - a point-to-point course with the shuttles to the start picking up two blocks from my house and the finish line less than a mile and a half from home. It's a beautiful course - rolling hills alongside the Potomac River (80% of the course is on National Park Service land) put on by a local running store chain. It's my third time running this race and I always enjoy it. I was really worried the last few days as the forecast was looking cold and rainy and miserable. Luckily, the rain cleared out in time and it ended up being perfect weather to race - 50 degrees, mostly cloudy, just a slight breeze.
> 
> My 10 mile races always seem to fall just a few weeks before or after a goal half marathon, so I'm usually not willing or able to give it my all. Today was 6 weeks past my marathon, so I was feeling pretty good with pushing it a bit and my chances for a PR. Ran the first half of the race right about "A" goal pace in 41:25 (8:17 pace). Got excited on a downhill at about mile 5 and accidentally put down a 7:45 mile. I was feeling really good, so I decided to see how long I could hold the pace. I figured that even when I slowed up, I'd still have a PR. Surprised myself big time and held the pace for the entire second half of the race. Second half was 38:39. My fastest mile was Mile 10! Overall time was 1:20:04!! Almost 8 minute PR and about 2 or 3 minutes faster than what I thought was my best case time. I am super pumped, and it's making me think I could try for a sub-1:45 half in September, which is just crazy.



Congrats on the PR!!

Congrats to everyone who raced. It seems like everyone had a great weekend of racing.


----------



## JohnRPG

SWDS Half Race Report -

For my Ohio blood, it was a hot and humid race. ~75 degrees and ~65 dew point at race start. My posted goal was 2:40, but after a 2:19 at LS, I really wanted to hit a 2:15. I was in Corral D, so I think I had pretty good placement to achieve that. (Spoiler: I didn't.)

Like pretty much every runner out there, I didn't get much sleep, in spite of setting myself up for it. I also didn't feel great when I got up - GI issues and a headache. But, really, that's just me making excuses.

I got to the corral earlier than intended, and bumped into a couple of other Hogwarts runners while waiting for the race to start. Pre-race entertainment was fun and distracted me from stressing too much.

There were 2:15 and 2:30 pacers in my corral. (Note: All pacers were Galloway groups.) Oddly, both pace groups were right at the front. So, if you wanted to run with them, you needed to either be at the front or hurry to catch them.

I'm not an interval runner, so I decided I'd just try to keep the 2:15 group in site, basically yo-yoing with them when they switched between running and walking.

Once we got going, I was able to keep up with the 2:15 pace group pretty easily for the first three miles or so. Around the time we hit DAK, though, I had to take a restroom break. After doing so, there was no way I was catching back up to them. Around mile 6, the heat/humidity had really begun to take its toll on me. By this point, I was walking through every water stop, so that I could drink everything without spilling it, and taking Powerade instead of water. I took a GU right after the 10K marker.

The overpass ramp around mile 9.5 is what really did me in. Running across that steep of a grade was not something I'd done before (or even realized I needed to practice). My right calf cramped up and I had to walk it out. That took about a quarter mile. Unfortunately, it kept cramping up for the rest of the race. So, I did a completely unplanned and untrained run-walk to finish. Essentially running until it would cramp up, and then walking it out. For the record, I don't recommend that approach.

The 2:30 pace group from Corral D passed me on the boardwalk. I really pushed to try to keep up with them, but I just couldn't. Given my time, they must have finished a couple of minutes early.

Results: @LSUlakes April 23 - JohnRPG - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (2:40:00 / 2:28:05)

SWDS Entertainment/Support:
Race volunteers were amazing and the number of water stops and aid tents were just great. The volunteers were cheerful and supportive. The photostops looked great (I didn't stop for any), and the 501st were definitely out there in full costumes, in spite of the heat and humidity - though I think there were fewer here than in Anaheim. I only saw one high school band, which was quite a decrease from the dozens at SWLS.

The Endor forest battle light show was neat, but as others have mentioned, the light placement wasn't great. I was blinded by a yellow spotlight for several seconds while running through that area, and given the crowding that probably wasn't a very safe set up. Comparatively, I thought the trench run at SWLS was a better implementation of the same concept.

For those keeping track at home - Powerade was Yellow. Gels (~mile 8.2) were Clif. They had lots of different flavors of Clif gels and volunteers were shouting out the flavors they had. I think at SWLS, they only had one flavor, though I may have missed it then.

Personal evaluation:
I'm disappointed in my performance. I feel like I may have been slightly unprepared. That's probably not rational, but it's where I'm at. I think I fell prey to the conditions, and my three weeks of climatizing efforts were inadequate for them. I'm going to have to really think about it before I register for another Florida race again. I'm not sure it's possible for me to properly train for that extreme of a climate shift. I had been considering registering for a full, and these results tell me I might not be ready to start that training just yet.

But, I'm not giving up. Instead, I've got two new races to add. Both are local, so hopefully, changing weather won't be the biggest challenge:

Apr 29 - JohnRPG - Gilles-Sweet Elementary Community Derby Dash 5k (30:00 / NA)
May 21 - JohnRPG - Rite-Aid Cleveland Half Marathon (2:15:00 / NA)

After May's half, I think I'll be ready to evaluate if I'm ready to move to a longer distance or if I should keep training at half marathon.


----------



## Slogger

Congrats @FredtheDuck for a PR with your 10k this weekend.   Nothing to be embarrassed about getting a PR!   Keep up the hard work.

Congrats @CherieFran for your PR at the GW Parkway Classic.   Glad the weather cooperated and your pacing strategy worked well.

Congrats @pixarmom.....age group award winner!   Has a nice ring to it.   

Congrats @JohnRPG ......for gutting out the weather and cramps and finishing your race.   Sometimes we don't always get the results we strive for but the learning experience prepares us better for the next time.    That's an event that I hope to do one day (combined with the one at DL) and thanks for posting details.


Well done Racers, well done.


----------



## LSUlakes

JohnRPG said:


> View attachment 233028
> SWDS Half Race Report -
> 
> For my Ohio blood, it was a hot and humid race. ~75 degrees and ~65 dew point at race start. My posted goal was 2:40, but after a 2:19 at LS, I really wanted to hit a 2:15. I was in Corral D, so I think I had pretty good placement to achieve that. (Spoiler: I didn't.)
> 
> Like pretty much every runner out there, I didn't get much sleep, in spite of setting myself up for it. I also didn't feel great when I got up - GI issues and a headache. But, really, that's just me making excuses.
> 
> I got to the corral earlier than intended, and bumped into a couple of other Hogwarts runners while waiting for the race to start. Pre-race entertainment was fun and distracted me from stressing too much.
> 
> There were 2:15 and 2:30 pacers in my corral. (Note: All pacers were Galloway groups.) Oddly, both pace groups were right at the front. So, if you wanted to run with them, you needed to either be at the front or hurry to catch them.
> 
> I'm not an interval runner, so I decided I'd just try to keep the 2:15 group in site, basically yo-yoing with them when they switched between running and walking.
> 
> Once we got going, I was able to keep up with the 2:15 pace group pretty easily for the first three miles or so. Around the time we hit DAK, though, I had to take a restroom break. After doing so, there was no way I was catching back up to them. Around mile 6, the heat/humidity had really begun to take its toll on me. By this point, I was walking through every water stop, so that I could drink everything without spilling it, and taking Powerade instead of water. I took a GU right after the 10K marker.
> 
> The overpass ramp around mile 9.5 is what really did me in. Running across that steep of a grade was not something I'd done before (or even realized I needed to practice). My right calf cramped up and I had to walk it out. That took about a quarter mile. Unfortunately, it kept cramping up for the rest of the race. So, I did a completely unplanned and untrained run-walk to finish. Essentially running until it would cramp up, and then walking it out. For the record, I don't recommend that approach.
> 
> The 2:30 pace group from Corral D passed me on the boardwalk. I really pushed to try to keep up with them, but I just couldn't. Given my time, they must have finished a couple of minutes early.
> 
> Results: @LSUlakes April 23 - JohnRPG - Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon (2:40:00 / 2:28:05)
> 
> SWDS Entertainment/Support:
> Race volunteers were amazing and the number of water stops and aid tents were just great. The volunteers were cheerful and supportive. The photostops looked great (I didn't stop for any), and the 501st were definitely out there in full costumes, in spite of the heat and humidity - though I think there were fewer here than in Anaheim. I only saw one high school band, which was quite a decrease from the dozens at SWLS.
> 
> The Endor forest battle light show was neat, but as others have mentioned, the light placement wasn't great. I was blinded by a yellow spotlight for several seconds while running through that area, and given the crowding that probably wasn't a very safe set up. Comparatively, I thought the trench run at SWLS was a better implementation of the same concept.
> 
> For those keeping track at home - Powerade was Yellow. Gels (~mile 8.2) were Clif. They had lots of different flavors of Clif gels and volunteers were shouting out the flavors they had. I think at SWLS, they only had one flavor, though I may have missed it then.
> 
> Personal evaluation:
> I'm disappointed in my performance. I feel like I may have been slightly unprepared. That's probably not rational, but it's where I'm at. I think I fell prey to the conditions, and my three weeks of climatizing efforts were inadequate for them. I'm going to have to really think about it before I register for another Florida race again. I'm not sure it's possible for me to properly train for that extreme of a climate shift. I had been considering registering for a full, and these results tell me I might not be ready to start that training just yet.
> 
> But, I'm not giving up. Instead, I've got two new races to add. Both are local, so hopefully, changing weather won't be the biggest challenge:
> 
> Apr 29 - JohnRPG - Gilles-Sweet Elementary Community Derby Dash 5k (30:00 / NA)
> May 21 - JohnRPG - Rite-Aid Cleveland Half Marathon (2:15:00 / NA)
> 
> After May's half, I think I'll be ready to evaluate if I'm ready to move to a longer distance or if I should keep training at half marathon.



Congrats on your race. A calf cramp is the worse. It's difficult to keep going with that issue and you did, so be proud of that! You also exceeded your goal so these are all good things! I'll add the new races and looks forward to hearing how they go for you!


----------



## Slogger

Hey everyone.   Hope you had a good weekend.  Had a question for you that we've discussed before but not sure where to find the answers.

I've got a marathon coming up in less than two weeks.   Somewhat concerned about the weather.   Lows will be in the 60s and highs in the 80s and it will be 
S-U-N-N-Y with no shade.   Yikes.   I used to do well with high temps but lately I have "melted" and had some pretty disappointing long runs in 70 and 80 degree temperatures.   If the weather forecast holds, I'm going to have to throw my pacing and PR (longshot anyway) goals out the window.  

I will be flying from East Coast to Southern California for this event.  
What tips do you have for how to properly pace and to try and stay hydrated and cool in the sun and heat?


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *During either a race or just training run, have you ever gotten lost? 

ATTQOTD: This weekend I was out of town and planned on running 10 miles at my BIL's house. Well it was a much busier weekend than I had planned so I did not get to run until Sunday, but had to shorten the distance. What that means is the route I had planned was kind useless. I used some of the route I had planned but just cut it short. Well the neighborhood he lives in, literally every street looks alike. Not sure if anyone here is familiar with the Woodlands in TX but its a community set up with paved trails along the road and in and out of the tree line. Makes for a very secure and nice run. The problem is there are not any land marks. You cant even see stores from the road as everything is hidden. So on my way back I got a little confused and was doubting myself. It ended up working out, but I was close to not knowing how to get back to his house and did not have my phone on me to figure it out. Next time I'll probably bring a phone with me just in case something like that happens again. BTW, the weather was amazing on Sunday, 52 in the morning with a high of 75 in April!!!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *During either a race or just training run, have you ever gotten lost?


Thankfully, I never have.


----------



## kywyldcat03

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *During either a race or just training run, have you ever gotten lost?


Back in January, I joined a running group and each weekend they put together a route for the group to run.  Any time it was a new area/route we seemed to make wrong turns from time to time but were never really "lost".  We always knew where we were but would just turn right instead of left down a street and quickly realize it and turn around.  When I run alone, I always know my route well before leaving and have yet to get lost.  I got lost one time as a kid out exploring the woods.  That was all it took and now I always know exactly where I am and how to get back to where I need to be.


----------



## kywyldcat03

Also, I have a race to add to the list.  I am running the Viola Valley Half Marathon in Viola, TN on May 20, 2017.  My goal is 2:10 or better to get a better corral for Disney Dopey 2018.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Wow! Congrats to all of the weekend's racers! So many PRs and great races! You all are AWESOME!!  

ATTQOTD: No- not that I can remember. Where we live, it's basically 1mile x 1mile sections, so pretty hard to get lost.


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats on your race @JohnRPG Even though you were disappointed, it sounds like you did quite well with some difficult circumstances!

ATTQOTD:  I don't think I've ever really gotten lost.  I did run a local 5K where the volunteer at one of the turns was messed up and misdirected us so it ended up being well short of a 5K when we finished.  I was also running one time alone on a 17-miler in an area I'm very familiar with and somehow I was just in autopilot and missed a turn I intended to make.  Suddenly I was at an intersection I wasn't expecting to be at and I was so confused about how I got there!


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Not yet! Eek!

@JohnRPG Fellow NE Ohioan here!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *During either a race or just training run, have you ever gotten lost?



This is my neighborhood:


See those random winding streets? Please explain how I am supposed to not get lost.
So yes, I have gotten lost. More than a few times. But thankfully, I've learned that if I keep following whatever street I'm on, I'll eventually find a street that I recognize and find my way home from there. GPS on my phone helps too.

Also, a few years ago in the height of summer someone told me about a well-shaded path that they used for their walks ... so I decided to try to run on that path. I got lost trying to find it ... but once I consulted a map and figured out how to get to the path, I was fine ... I've used that path for two years and haven't gotten lost in that area since.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: fortunately, I have never been lost during a run. I map my routes  becasue I run based on distance instead of time so knowing where I am going helps. If I am unfamiliar with an area, I will drive the route even after I have mapped it out just so I know which way to go.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@JohnRPG I love your finishing photo!! I too am a "member" of Hogwartsrunclub!! What house are you? Did you participate in Quidditch?



LSUlakes said:


> During either a race or just training run, have you ever gotten lost?


My Dad and I got lost on a Trail training run, so we decided to tell the GPS (this was 10 years ago) to take us "back to the start" (in this case, our car). Well it did just that...by taking us to the very edge of a cliff-our car was at the base of it. So we ended up having to walk all the way back to where we had gotten lost, and then a different route to the car.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Slogger said:


> What tips do you have for how to properly pace and to try and stay hydrated and cool in the sun and heat?



Pacing wise, here's a chart that I've found to be useful (Link).  It takes into account both temperature and dew point (but not solar radiation).  I would make sure to drink water early and often, especially the day before.  In addition, watch your electrolyte intake as well both the day prior and day of.  I can't find the info again on proper levels, but I know E-Gel was close and it is 230mg sodium and 80mg potassium per 16 oz water.

Also, cups of water in the mouth are important, but cups of water on the head and arms can be even more helpful in the sun.  So slow down at aid stations and drink and pour.

As for dealing with solar radiation, white clothes can make a huge difference.  I did find some surprising research a while back that white arm sleeves (like these) actually lowered skin temperature.  While it did not alter any of the other markers for overheating (like core body temperature, heart rate, breathing, sweat rate), it did enable the participants to continue to run without a fade.  The white arm sleeves out performed bare arms.  I still think more research is needed to determine why it works though.  But I'm considering getting a pair for any high solar radiation races I might do as well.


----------



## LSUlakes

Slogger said:


> Hey everyone.   Hope you had a good weekend.  Had a question for you that we've discussed before but not sure where to find the answers.
> 
> I've got a marathon coming up in less than two weeks.   Somewhat concerned about the weather.   Lows will be in the 60s and highs in the 80s and it will be
> S-U-N-N-Y with no shade.   Yikes.   I used to do well with high temps but lately I have "melted" and had some pretty disappointing long runs in 70 and 80 degree temperatures.   If the weather forecast holds, I'm going to have to throw my pacing and PR (longshot anyway) goals out the window.
> 
> I will be flying from East Coast to Southern California for this event.
> What tips do you have for how to properly pace and to try and stay hydrated and cool in the sun and heat?



Slogger I was going to point you in the same direction that @DopeyBadger did with the chart. For the time being, try to run as many runs as you can with similar temps outside to help you get a bit acclimated to the weather some. Every little bit can help.


----------



## Slogger

Thanks @DopeyBadger for the link and info about dealing with heat.   Excellent point about wearing white, I will make sure I pack my white tech shirt instead of my customary black one!   The arm sleeves are interesting-- might have to think about that.   

Also considering purchasing an inexpensive cooler and keeping my socks, hat, and towel frozen until the start time.   

I was extremely overheated a few days ago with a LR and still feeling "fuzzy" and out of sorts this morning.   Don't want to repeat that experience.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> Slogger I was going to point you in the same direction that @DopeyBadger did with the chart. For the time being, try to run as many runs as you can with similar temps outside to help you get a bit acclimated to the weather some. Every little bit can help.



Thanks @LSUlakes.   That's a great idea.   I've attempted multiple warm weather runs this Spring to work on acclimating myself to higher temps, some runs were okay and others were epic fails!!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Does it count if I knew exactly where I was, but I didn't know where the rest of my group was?  

I have never gotten lost-lost, but a couple weeks ago during one of our group runs, we made plans to do a 25 min out and 20 min back run (there's a massive uphill on the out which turns into a downhill on the back, hence the lopsided times ) along a route we'd done a similar out and back on the week before.  I was running solo because for the first time since I joined the group, the coaches listened to me and did not leave someone to hang back with me to run. 

Tangent: I live in the city we meet for our group runs, so I know all the roads, I'm not going to get lost. And I just feel guilty when a coach hangs back with me because I know they are running much slower than they probably want to be, and also I am subconsciously running faster than I want to be because I feel bad... I kept telling them in the winter group that while I liked the group runs, it truly was enough that I just had the motivation of people expecting me to show up somewhere and meet them and if I had to actually run by myself behind them it was fine. 

Tangent tangent: I'm really happy that the lady who runs pretty much the same exact pace as me is back for spring group!  She travels a lot for work and does not live or work super close to us, so it was hard for her in the winter to make the weekday group runs in the dark.  She used to come to the Saturday runs, up until our Christmas Eve run, then we didn't see her again because she was traveling so much.  So now I have a back of the pack buddy without feeling guilty that there's a coach hanging back for just little old me.

SO ANYWAY, finally they left me be in the back, and we started this out and back run that was supposed to be out and back on a portion of a 5 mile race route that is shaped kind of like a horseshoe.  The week before we'd just gone out and back up one side of the horseshoe.  But this time when we got a little ways into it and hit an intersection, instead of continuing up that side of the horseshoe, they took a road that went across to the other side of the horseshoe.  I was close enough to see where they'd gone, but far enough that I couldn't ask what the plan was, but I figured the plan had changed and we were finishing up the out and back part on the other side of the horseshoe.  That was actually how the plan had changed, but when I got to the other side, I wasn't sure if they'd gone left or right.   I saw another runner when I got there and asked, "Did you see a big group of people go that way?" *pointing to the right* and he said yes!  So I started heading back towards town, but I never saw anyone coming back towards me.  Then I thought, well, now I have intersected with one of our regular loop runs. Maybe they changed their minds about out and back and just decided to intersect with the loop and finish up the normal loop route.  In retrospect, they would have never changed the plan that much after we'd agreed on out and back unless we were all together when the decision was made, but at the time, it was the only thing I could think of when I followed the direction that the other runner had told me he saw the large group going in, but I couldn't see them anymore.  So, I thought, well I'm far enough back that I don't want to take the normal loop route because I'll finish up way later than them... I'll cut through the center and meet up with them at a place that I bet we'll both hit around the same time if I do that.

As you probably guessed, they didn't go right at the point where I asked the other runner if they had... they'd gone left, hit 25 minutes, then came back exactly the same way. Thankfully I was only "lost" to them for maybe 5-10 minutes, because when they didn't see me when they were coming back, they'd just assumed that I'd turned around sooner, but then when I wasn't there at the finish that's when they checked texts.  I had texted someone when I decided to cut through the middle of the loop that I would meet them "by the school" (it's a landmark on our loop route about 0.75 mile from the finish where the faster people usually turn around and come back to meet the slower people, then we all finish up together closer). They were trying to figure out what the text meant because there was no schools on the road we had been on.  Then once I got to the school and there was still nobody there and I realized mistakes had been made, I texted again to let people know I was coming back on the loop route, don't panic.  I was just glad that they weren't trying to find me the whole run. I was envisioning people running around trying to find where I'd gone, when I knew exactly where I was and how to get back, I just didn't know where THEY were.


----------



## SheHulk

Slogger said:


> Hey everyone.   Hope you had a good weekend.  Had a question for you that we've discussed before but not sure where to find the answers.
> 
> I've got a marathon coming up in less than two weeks.   Somewhat concerned about the weather.   Lows will be in the 60s and highs in the 80s and it will be
> S-U-N-N-Y with no shade.   Yikes.   I used to do well with high temps but lately I have "melted" and had some pretty disappointing long runs in 70 and 80 degree temperatures.   If the weather forecast holds, I'm going to have to throw my pacing and PR (longshot anyway) goals out the window.
> 
> I will be flying from East Coast to Southern California for this event.
> What tips do you have for how to properly pace and to try and stay hydrated and cool in the sun and heat?


Not to be a Debbie Downer but this would be a race-breaker for me. My tips would be: Wear a hat, light colors, and, sounds like this is not a possibility, but if it's on a city street there is almost always a sunny and shady side of the street. It always boggles my mind when I see people in races running in the sun when some fraction of the available course is in the shade. I would add a fraction of a mile to my overall run if it meant not cutting the tangents and being in the shade as much as possible, it makes a huge difference for me. Hopefully you are not running in the desert or something 
Also a rag that you can wet with water from water stops to put on your neck or stick in your hat. Maybe more than one.

Oh, and ATTQOTD: I have never gotten lost, I run the same boring trails all the time. And there are plenty of people ahead of me in races so I can't lose my way!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *During either a race or just training run, have you ever gotten lost?



Nope!  But there's still plenty of time.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: In a 10k race I ran last year I very nearly did get lost! It was a 5K/10K race combined so I did not realize until the 5K turn around point that almost no one was doing the 10k. Turns out there were only 6 of us and the other 5 were part of the local RCAA group and they were fast! So I was on my own for most of the race. It was thru a part of town I never go to so I was unfamiliar with the roads. I did ok until I got to the 10k turn around point. But heading back, all the support people had left. I had to cross the highway with no traffic control! Then find my way back, trying to remember how I had come. I was practically in tears and super peeved off when I finally got to the last turn (after crossing the main street in town with no traffic control!). Turned the last corner and the street was lined with everyone who had run both distances. They were all standing around waiting for me so they could start the awards ceremony! I am not fast but I don't think I was that slow either! (I averaged a 12:00mm for that race.) I was embarrassed running past everyone, crossed the finish line and turned back and everyone was gone! They had started the awards on the next street over. And on a table, all by their selves were a banana and a bottle of water for me. :/ I did win 1st place in my AG, lol! This year, DH and I are doing the 5k. I will never do that 10k again unless a miracle happens and I become a fast runner, lol!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *During either a race or just training run, have you ever gotten lost?


I haven't been lost necessarily, but in training runs around my neighborhood I took some paths that ended and had to kind of guess on how to make it back to my house. I knew where I was, I knew where my house was, but the path between them was the sketchy part! I do always have my phone on me which has mapquest on it, so if I am really desperate I can pull up that.

I have not been lost at a race, thank goodness... I have had those crazy lost dreams/nightmares before races though!


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-I haven't been lost during a race but I did take a wrong turn during a marathon and ended up spending a few miles with the Half Marathoners before I realized my mistake.


----------



## BikeFan

Congratulations to everyone who raced this weekend, especially all of you who posted a PR!!  Great work!  Looks like some training is really paying off!

My youngest brother ran the Madrid Marathon yesterday and posted a 3:07(!!!), a 16-minute PR and his first BQ (needed a 3:15)!  I'm ecstatic to be running Boston next year with him and his family, and super impressed that he decided to chase that goal after thinking he didn't have that sort of speed, and knocking it out of the park.

ATTQOTD: I got lost on the last trail race I did, in April 2016.  I sort-of knew where I was, but it happened to be a 50-miler, so it wasn't a day I wanted to run ANY extra mileage!  Between getting lost and the organizers laying out the course long, I was over 52 miles for the day!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *During either a race or just training run, have you ever gotten lost?



Never in a race but a few times on a training run.  Once when I tried a new route near my house and missed a turn.  I had just moved in and didn't know all of the surrounding area very well.  I also got lost running in Philadelphia once.  I ran from the hotel, to the river, and when I was done and wanted to run back I wasn't sure of the route.  I was right downtown so I just had to find a cop who directed me back to my hotel.

I've also made a few wrong turns on trails in the park but was never really lost, just ended up on a different part of a well marked trail.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Luckily, no. I run all the back roads around the lake we live on though, so they all literally dead end into the lake. It would be very challenging for me to get lost unless I wanted to go for a swim. Not saying I won't manage it one day though!


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: In a 10k race I ran last year I very nearly did get lost! It was a 5K/10K race combined so I did not realize until the 5K turn around point that almost no one was doing the 10k. Turns out there were only 6 of us and the other 5 were part of the local RCAA group and they were fast! So I was on my own for most of the race. It was thru a part of town I never go to so I was unfamiliar with the roads. I did ok until I got to the 10k turn around point. But heading back, all the support people had left. I had to cross the highway with no traffic control! Then find my way back, trying to remember how I had come. I was practically in tears and super peeved off when I finally got to the last turn (after crossing the main street in town with no traffic control!). Turned the last corner and the street was lined with everyone who had run both distances. They were all standing around waiting for me so they could start the awards ceremony! I am not fast but I don't think I was that slow either! (I averaged a 12:00mm for that race.) I was embarrassed running past everyone, crossed the finish line and turned back and everyone was gone! They had started the awards on the next street over. And on a table, all by their selves were a banana and a bottle of water for me. :/ I did win 1st place in my AG, lol! This year, DH and I are doing the 5k. I will never do that 10k again unless a miracle happens and I become a fast runner, lol!



Thats actually terrible how they more or less left you out there on your own.  Its really disappointing how that worked out and I have to say thats the first I have ever heard of something like that. Did they have any kind of pre race info saying it was a open course? If so, thats the only explanation for how that was done, otherwise I think I would not participate in that event (both 5k and 10k) again. I'm sure you know this, but the running community is usually much more friendly and that experience isnt the norm.


----------



## ebradley23

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *During either a race or just training run, have you ever gotten lost?
> 
> ATTQOTD: This weekend I was out of town and planned on running 10 miles at my BIL's house. Well it was a much busier weekend than I had planned so I did not get to run until Sunday, but had to shorten the distance. What that means is the route I had planned was kind useless. I used some of the route I had planned but just cut it short. Well the neighborhood he lives in, literally every street looks alike. Not sure if anyone here is familiar with the Woodlands in TX but its a community set up with paved trails along the road and in and out of the tree line. Makes for a very secure and nice run. The problem is there are not any land marks. You cant even see stores from the road as everything is hidden. So on my way back I got a little confused and was doubting myself. It ended up working out, but I was close to not knowing how to get back to his house and did not have my phone on me to figure it out. Next time I'll probably bring a phone with me just in case something like that happens again. BTW, the weather was amazing on Sunday, 52 in the morning with a high of 75 in April!!!



Ha!  I get lost in The Woodlands almost every time I run there. My company is based out of The Woodlands, so I'm there a few times a year. It's never gotten better. Thank goodness I run with my phone, because I've had to use Google Maps each time.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I have never gotten lost, but before big races I have had some crazy dreams about getting lost during the race.


----------



## pixarmom

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: I have never gotten lost, but before big races I have had some crazy dreams about getting lost during the race.



Same for me.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets talk about things that would or have annoyed you during a run/race caused by other runners.





opusone said:


> Actually, I can't really think about something that other runners have done that really annoyed me. A few runners are sometimes very unaware of their surroundings, but it more humors me than annoys me. Hmmm... if I can't think of anything, does that mean that I am the annoying runner?



Okay, so after this weekend, I have to update my previous response...

I'm not sure if this counts as "during a race," but prior to the SWDS 10k on Saturday, there were port-a-potty lines roughly every 10-15 feet apart in the main staging area (so, not over by the corrals).  I mean, these lines were very, very obvious and distinct given that there were no crowds around there.  There were about 15-20 people in each nice, straight line.  Each line probably fed into 5 or 6 port-a-potties.  Right when I was getting close to the front, two other runners decided they would come up in between two lines to form a new line, and then they went right into the next available port-a-potty in front of them.  I even made a comment that they could clearly hear, but they continued on anyway.  This was not a case of just being naive or unaware.  I really don't understand some people and their selfish behavior.


----------



## The Expert

@Slogger In addition to the great advice given so far, I've heard great things about those cooling towels you always see at the expos. I'm sure they're available at your local running store, at Target or Amazon. It might be worth picking one up to try!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I live on a grid so I know exactly how many blocks going north/south equal a .25 mile and how many going east/west.  The only hard part is the pesky diagonal streets so I have to plan for them now (I've gone too far before because of them.)  The one thing that gets me a bit confused is all the train tracks (some you can cross, some you can't) so I have had to turn around but never lost.  Just makes my walk home a lil longer.


----------



## SheHulk

FredtheDuck said:


> I feel almost embarrassed putting this here given the amazing times and races people had this weekend, but since a couple of you encouraged me to give it a try, I wanted to let you know that I did end up doing that 10K this weekend. It was the Pike's Peek 10K, and I ran it with DH. Since it was my first race at that distance, it's a PR at 1:12:39.


Well, that would have been a PR for me a few years ago. So if you're embarrassed of that time, you're embarrassed of past me. And you better not be embarrassed of past me 



opusone said:


> Okay, so after this weekend, I have to update my previous response...
> 
> I'm not sure if this counts as "during a race," but prior to the SWDS 10k on Saturday, there were port-a-potty lines roughly every 10-15 feet apart in the main staging area (so, not over by the corrals).  I mean, these lines were very, very obvious and distinct given that there were no crowds around there.  There were about 15-20 people in each nice, straight line.  Each line probably fed into 5 or 6 port-a-potties.  Right when I was getting close to the front, two other runners decided they would come up in between two lines to form a new line, and then they went right into the next available port-a-potty in front of them.  I even made a comment that they could clearly hear, but they continued on anyway.  This was not a case of just being naive or unaware.  I really don't understand some people and their selfish behavior.


Wow. I've never seen this in port a potty lines but of course it happens in other situations. I always tell my kids the same thing. "See that person? (S)He thinks his/her time is more valuable than ours." I really think that's where it comes from. Also I'm sure, if it was a real emergency, and somebody said, "OMG, I'm sorry, but I feel sick and it's now or never for the potty," people would understand and let them in, rather than have an accident. But this clearly wasn't that.


----------



## FredtheDuck

SheHulk said:


> Well, that would have been a PR for me a few years ago. So if you're embarrassed of that time, you're embarrassed of past me. And you better not be embarrassed of past me



Ha! Fair enough. Further proof that ya gotta start somewhere, and I'm glad to have "started."


----------



## MrsHull

Hi! Jumping in here. I love, love, love Disney (hence why I'm on the DisBoards) and I started running a year ago. I'm as slow as a turtle, but I get out there so I guess it counts, lol. I'm thinking about doing the Disney virtual series this summer and keeping my fingers crossed that DH will foot the bill. I eventually want to go to marathon weekend, but that probably won't happen until 2020. 

Last weekend was my first 5k of the season, The Color Run. I probably PR'd but I don't know for sure because I forgot to shut off map my run. 

This coming weekend, 4/29, I will do the Freedom 424 5k in Lynchburg, VA. Then, Fleet Feet's The Big Run on June 7. There will probably be some more along the way.  I'm training to do a 10k in Carowinds on September 9. 

I have never been lost while running, but I lost my 8 year old daughter one day. It turns out she was hiding in the slide at the park I was running by. She was supposed to be scootering just ahead of me!


----------



## JohnRPG

Thanks for all the kind words, folks!


Ariel484 said:


> @JohnRPG Fellow NE Ohioan here!


Cool! Maybe I'll see you at a local race.


Sailormoon2 said:


> @JohnRPG I love your finishing photo!! I too am a "member" of Hogwartsrunclub!! What house are you? Did you participate in Quidditch?


I'm a Ravenclaw. I was on the Rowena's Soaring Eagles Team for the Quidditch match. Since I was tapering for SWDS, I contributed quite a bit less than I wanted to, but I did enjoy it.

*ATTQOTD:* When I was on vacation last summer in Alexandria, the hotel was nice enough to give me a map with recommended routes on it, and I looked at it and thought I learned them. Unfortunately, when I tried to run it, I completely missed a couple of turns. In short order, nothing looked right and I couldn't remotely figure out where I was supposed to be. Fortunately, I was able to backtrack to the hotel and just ran laps around the block to finish up my target distance.


----------



## roxymama

JohnRPG said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, folks!
> 
> Cool! Maybe I'll see you at a local race.
> 
> I'm a Ravenclaw. I was on the Rowena's Soaring Eagles Team for the Quidditch match. Since I was tapering for SWDS, I contributed quite a bit less than I wanted to, but I did enjoy it.
> 
> *ATTQOTD:* When I was on vacation last summer in Alexandria, the hotel was nice enough to give me a map with recommended routes on it, and I looked at it and thought I learned them. Unfortunately, when I tried to run it, I completely missed a couple of turns. In short order, nothing looked right and I couldn't remotely figure out where I was supposed to be. Fortunately, I was able to backtrack to the hotel and just ran laps around the block to finish up my target distance.



I haven't done a hogwarts running club but it'd be fun to sort us into houses.  For the record I am a proud and loyal hufflepuff.  I've taken multiple tests and come to terms with it.


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: I haven't physically been lost that I can remember but I get lost in thought quite a bit. All of a sudden I'll look around and be much further than I expected. All in all, not a bad problem to have.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *During either a race or just training run, have you ever gotten lost?



I did a "fun run" with my running store, but that store is not in my town.  I'm slower, so I didn't keep up with the group, and when they did directions at the beginning they were too fast.  I did get back to the store, but I must have cut part of the course.  I was one of the first back!  They must have thought I was really speedy!



JohnRPG said:


> I'm a Ravenclaw. I was on the Rowena's Soaring Eagles Team for the Quidditch match. Since I was tapering for SWDS, I contributed quite a bit less than I wanted to, but I did enjoy it.



Thanks!  I'm a Ravenclaw, but I didn't play.


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> I haven't done a hogwarts running club but it'd be fun to sort us into houses.  For the record I am a proud and loyal hufflepuff.  I've taken multiple tests and come to terms with it.



I have only done one HRC virtual run, the Half Blood Prince Half Marathon.  I got sorted along the way, though, and am right there with you as a Hufflepuff!


----------



## DopeyBadger

MrsHull said:


> Hi! Jumping in here. I love, love, love Disney (hence why I'm on the DisBoards) and I started running a year ago. I'm as slow as a turtle, but I get out there so I guess it counts, lol. I'm thinking about doing the Disney virtual series this summer and keeping my fingers crossed that DH will foot the bill. I eventually want to go to marathon weekend, but that probably won't happen until 2020.
> 
> Last weekend was my first 5k of the season, The Color Run. I probably PR'd but I don't know for sure because I forgot to shut off map my run.
> 
> This coming weekend, 4/29, I will do the Freedom 424 5k in Lynchburg, VA. Then, Fleet Feet's The Big Run on June 7. There will probably be some more along the way.  I'm training to do a 10k in Carowinds on September 9.
> 
> I have never been lost while running, but I lost my 8 year old daughter one day. It turns out she was hiding in the slide at the park I was running by. She was supposed to be scootering just ahead of me!


----------



## ZellyB

I've taken a couple of online sorting quizzes.  Ravenclaw is usually where I end up with Hufflepuff a close second.


----------



## keahgirl8

ZellyB said:


> I've taken a couple of online sorting quizzes.  Ravenclaw is usually where I end up with Hufflepuff a close second.



I used to always end up in Ravenclaw, but now I keep landing in Hufflepuff.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Full disclosure: I'm Slytherin! @JohnRPG 's team kicked our butts


----------



## LSUlakes

MrsHull said:


> Hi! Jumping in here. I love, love, love Disney (hence why I'm on the DisBoards) and I started running a year ago. I'm as slow as a turtle, but I get out there so I guess it counts, lol. I'm thinking about doing the Disney virtual series this summer and keeping my fingers crossed that DH will foot the bill. I eventually want to go to marathon weekend, but that probably won't happen until 2020.
> 
> Last weekend was my first 5k of the season, The Color Run. I probably PR'd but I don't know for sure because I forgot to shut off map my run.
> 
> This coming weekend, 4/29, I will do the Freedom 424 5k in Lynchburg, VA. Then, Fleet Feet's The Big Run on June 7. There will probably be some more along the way.  I'm training to do a 10k in Carowinds on September 9.
> 
> I have never been lost while running, but I lost my 8 year old daughter one day. It turns out she was hiding in the slide at the park I was running by. She was supposed to be scootering just ahead of me!



Welcome to the thread! I'll add you events to the race list in the OP. Good luck on your upcoming races and anytime you have a new race to add let me know and I will be happy to put it on the list.

EDIT to add that I had to search for the Fleet Feet run and have to say that is a cool concept they have going on there. Also if you could include the name of the 10k I will add that one as well.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD never got properly lost, but once I went running in San Francisco and realised I wasn't entirely sure I knew where the hotel was. I started the run along the Embarcadero as far as Fishermans Whatf then back via Coit Tower. I had an idea where the hotel was, but as this was a last minute business trip I hadn't done the usual detailed planning. I found it eventually without too much trouble.

There have been a couple of times running in new places that i have wandered in to streets that were less desirable than I would like. More just an uneasy feeling not knowing what the neighbourhood was like. Relieved in those instances to get back on to main roads!

These days I always run with my phone and google maps and quite like getting lost, knowing I can check the phone if I can't figure out how to get back.


----------



## MrsHull

LSUlakes said:


> Welcome to the thread! I'll add you events to the race list in the OP. Good luck on your upcoming races and anytime you have a new race to add let me know and I will be happy to put it on the list.
> 
> EDIT to add that I had to search for the Fleet Feet run and have to say that is a cool concept they have going on there. Also if you could include the name of the 10k I will add that one as well.


Thanks! Carowinds is called Run and Ride. I'm doing the Total Inversion which is a 5k on Saturday 9/9 and a Quarter Marathon on Sunday 9/10 Eep!


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  Yes, I have gotten lost on runs, in fact just a few weeks ago.  The group I pace with has half and full marathoners.  Half marathoners were doing 12 and full marathoners had 20.  I had no one doing 20 that day, so when we split around 11.5, I went on to do the full 20 on my own (because I love running that much!).  I had my turn by turn print out of directions and still got lost.  In a BAD neighborhood.  I thought there is no way they would have had us running through that neighborhood for so far.  I back tracked and sure enough had missed a turn.

In a 5k last September, I was leading with 3 men.  I was following them.  As I went around a corner a volunteer FINALLY started yelling that it was the wrong way.  I had to cut back through a parking lot and lost my lead in the process.  I did manage to get the lead back with .5 to go.

My bigger issue is misjudging the length of routes.  For example, I wanted to do an 8 mile run on Friday while dd was at dance practice.  It ended up at 9.5 miles.  I had to haul butt to get back to her dance studio on time!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *During either a race or just training run, have you ever gotten lost?



Funny you should ask! Literally my first ever official training run as part of a real plan for a real race... Right here at WDW!  It was the first run for the Galloway plan for the Star Wars HM (Anaheim, before 'Light Side'). We were staying at Wilderness lodge and this was supposed to be a 45 minute jaunt, but took a wrong turn. You can guess where it went wrong:


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Dark Side Race Report!

I can't add much more than what's been said about the course and the weekend, but I will share a few things that were new experiences for me:

1) So running in Corral A was totally cool, and something I worked really hard to get to... And boy is it intimidating! First off... These people are gorgeous. Stop it already. And even though I joined in for a few striders to warm up, the other folks doing it are in significantly better shape than I am. (I BARELY got in A.) So I stayed near the back and just enjoyed the sights. My sister and brother-in-law were at the front of their corral, so I got a cool shout-out from them. 

Here's an interesting thing about the A group... The pace at the beginning is obviously swift, but it is also COMPLETELY SILENT! It's downright creepy. You can't here footfalls or breathing. I didn't stay with them very long, though...

2) Character Stops! The heat/humidity scared me off of going for a major time, so I decided to get ALL THE PICTURES! But I still wanted to know what kind of time I could get, anyways, even though the first few stops had pretty long lines. After those, they were short and quick. But... I was booking it between them, and imagine my dismay when they largely dried up in the second half. So I was still racing to the next stop, but they were fewer and quicker, and man was it brutal! My quads(?) are killing me today. What did I do????

3) Running in a kilt is awesome! The one I wore is a 'hiking kilt' made from microfiber material, so it wasn't heavy wool, or anything like that. But it was fun! Nice and breezy! I'm going to try to organize a Kilted Trooper Brigade for next year's Dark Side.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *During either a race or just training run, have you ever gotten lost?




I have never gotten lost.  I always get a good laugh when I see this sticker
Y


----------



## LSUlakes

Chasing Dopey said:


> Dark Side Race Report!
> 
> I can't add much more than what's been said about the course and the weekend, but I will share a few things that were new experiences for me:
> 
> 1) So running in Corral A was totally cool, and something I worked really hard to get to... And boy is it intimidating! First off... These people are gorgeous. Stop it already. And even though I joined in for a few striders to warm up, the other folks doing it are in significantly better shape than I am. (I BARELY got in A.) So I stayed near the back and just enjoyed the sights. My sister and brother-in-law were at the front of their corral, so I got a cool shout-out from them.
> 
> Here's an interesting thing about the A group... The pace at the beginning is obviously swift, but it is also COMPLETELY SILENT! It's downright creepy. You can't here footfalls or breathing. I didn't stay with them very long, though...



I know exactly what you mean as far as the type of atmosphere when starting in the back, middle, or front of the pack. Each area has its own little vibe and are fitting for each. Each group is excited about the race, but its shown in different ways. When I race towards the middle and back there seems to be a lot more discussions and encouragment from the fellow runners. The front, no one is talking and when you start, it like you described very silent... Congrats on your race!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Today lets discuss weight fluctuations in a short period of time. Do you experience and major changes in a 24 or 48 hour period? Do you know why and does it concern you about a sudden drop or gain? If this happens to you how do you get an accurate assessment of you actual weight?

ATTQOTD: I experience this often. I know the main cause of it is from having a few beers on a Saturday afternoon (Could be 3 to 6 drinks) and a rest day on Sunday. Come Monday my weight will be up anywhere from 4 to 7 lbs. After a run on Monday and weigh in on Tuesday that water weight drops. I think my weigh ins on Tuesday is probably my most realistic weight because as the week continues I will normally drop .25 to 1.5 lbs per day depending on how much water I take in plus factors like heat and humidity during runs. Also reducing carbs play a role in how much water my body holds as well. While these fluctuations aren't ideal, its a trend that has been consistent for a while for me, even when beer isn't in the picture. Maybe not healthy, but I am not 100% sure its bad either.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss weight fluctuations in a short period of time. Do you experience and major changes in a 24 or 48 hour period? Do you know why and does it concern you about a sudden drop or gain? If this happens to you how do you get an accurate assessment of you actual weight?



I definitely see my weight move up and down in short periods of time. The causes range from pizza and beer on Thursday nights to excessive sweating during long runs and long rides on Fridays and Saturdays. I never worry much about any swings over a 1-3 day period. For the minimal paying attention to weight that I actually do do, I look at a moving average over 7-day and 21-day periods. If the line slopes up, I know I've been slacking off.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I am a lady, so yes, I am very familiar with wild weight swings in a short period of time.   I weigh every day and that helps me keep a better idea of the true trend.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss weight fluctuations in a short period of time. Do you experience and major changes in a 24 or 48 hour period? Do you know why and does it concern you about a sudden drop or gain? If this happens to you how do you get an accurate assessment of you actual weight?


I don't really weigh myself in short periods of time so I'm not sure. I do feel heavier and lighter at points but I don't worry too much because I am still pretty young.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Oh yeah, my weight fluctuates on a daily basis.  I do try to weigh at the same time each day (first thing in the morning) so that's at least consistent.  It's just variance in water weight, so I don't worry much about 1-3 pound changes daily.  I'm trying to drop some weight right now, so I am weighing daily and tracking it on My Fitness Pal.  As long as the general trend is down, then I know it's all good.


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss weight fluctuations in a short period of time. Do you experience and major changes in a 24 or 48 hour period? Do you know why and does it concern you about a sudden drop or gain? If this happens to you how do you get an accurate assessment of you actual weight?



I'm usually at my heaviest on Monday, as Sunday is the one day I allow myself to chow down after the long run. It usually includes Mexican food or pizza, so it's a lot of salt in addition to the calories. On Wednesday I do long midweek run including a 5k race, followed by beer at a pub (and I usually don't eat much if anything - liquid diet that night), and Thursday morning I'm 4 to 5 lbs less than on Monday. Probably dehydrated from the beer too.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss weight fluctuations in a short period of time. Do you experience and major changes in a 24 or 48 hour period? Do you know why and does it concern you about a sudden drop or gain? If this happens to you how do you get an accurate assessment of you actual weight?



I don't weigh myself everyday, so I'm never 100% sure about weight fluctuations, but there are some days when I feel a little heavier and days when I feel lighter. Usually I can attribute it to either my eating habits, my exercise, or female stuff (sorry for the TMI there), so I'm not concerned. If I can't figure out what the cause is, then I do try to take a few days to be "perfect" with my eating and exercise to see if that gets me back to where I think I should be. Usually it works out okay for me.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss weight fluctuations in a short period of time. Do you experience and major changes in a 24 or 48 hour period? Do you know why and does it concern you about a sudden drop or gain? If this happens to you how do you get an accurate assessment of you actual weight?



I can experience very large weight swings due to edema in my lower legs.  I have a diuretic for bp control that I'm not sure I really need for bp at this point, but stay on to control the edema.  There are times, like the recent trip to Europe, that I don't take the meds because hours spent on a tour bus are not compatible with a diuretic!  When I don't take it my weight will shoot up 10+ pounds in short order just from retained water.  In order to keep consistent track of my weight, I will usually take a double dose of medicine once a week (doctor approved) to clear the water and weigh myself on the same scale at the same time every week and look at the trend over time more than any single result.  Long experience with this has taught me that a sudden jump in weight is almost never real and things usually revert back to trend by the next week's reading.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: I don't know because I try to stick to weighing myself AT MOST once per week...I think I'd drive myself insane if I checked my weight more frequently than that.


----------



## Flossbolna

ATTQOTD:

I have huge ups and downs from day to day, up to 5 pounds within 24 hours. There is also no rhyme or reason to it. Sometimes I am up a couple of pounds on the day after some especially hard exercise, but sometimes exercise has no effect. It also does not correlate with what I am eating very much. It can be quite maddening. I have a Withings scale and step on it every morning first thing. It synchronises automatically with the app on my phone and shows me a graph of how my weight is developing as a trend next to the many individual measurements. I like that. Originally I got the scale because it also measures body fat. But that is all over the place, too. I was hoping that it would help me see what is water weight and what isn't, but some changes in body fat are equally random (and not in sync with the overall weight either). So, that does not help. The one thing I like about the automatic synchronisation is that I got more relaxed about what the number is as I know the good and the bad will be equally tracked and it is just what it is. For me monitoring my weight is important. I have struggled with my weight most of my life and have realised that if I don't counteract negative trends early on, I quickly get to a weight that I don't want to be at. To me maintaining my current weight does not come automatically, I need to work for it.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss weight fluctuations in a short period of time. Do you experience and major changes in a 24 or 48 hour period? Do you know why and does it concern you about a sudden drop or gain? If this happens to you how do you get an accurate assessment of you actual weight?



Yes, my weight can fluctuate by up to 5 lbs in any one day.  I've come to accept this as normal and likely dependent on many factors: food, hydration level, recent exercise, sudden gust of gravity, etc.  However, it does not concern me, and I don't really care what my accurate weight is.  Like many here, I focus on the overall trend.  This is made very easy now with these smart scales (I use the Garmin Index Smart Scale), so I can just go on to Garmin Connect to see my month or longer trends.  I usually weigh myself once every few days, but sometimes only once a week or two.  I'm not very consistent about it since I am looking more at the long-term trend.  In any case, the daily fluctuations don't bother me.


----------



## sourire

ATYQOTD: Little behind over here but wanted to contribute to the getting lost question!  I recently posted about this, so my apologies if you already read it.   I got very lost on a long run while out of town at a conference in late March. I was trying to navigate back to my hotel via google maps when the phone battery died. Rats! I had a moment of panic before flagging down a passing cyclist who could not have been a nicer human being!  I was lucky I got lost in such a beautiful and friendly place (Southern Cali).  There were so many runners/walkers/cyclists out, that I didn't feel alone after the initial feeling of panic subsided.  Due to construction, they had closed the pedestrian/bike path at a certain point, which is why I got lost in the first place, and the cyclist thought the best course of action was to ride in front of me while I jogged slowly behind him the 2+ miles back to the hotel. Couldn't thank him enough!! Many lessons learned, but that was definitely a first as far as getting lost and then jogging behind a bike all the way home. If I plan to run out of town, definitely going to study the route a bit better beforehand and make sure the phone is at full charge!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Like most who have responded already, my weight tends to fluctuate between a few pounds every day. I get more concerned when it is a long term trend but the fluctuation doesn't bother me. I actually don't weigh myself that much anymore. I used to a lot and the fluctuation would frustrate me some so I just decided to stop.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss weight fluctuations in a short period of time. Do you experience and major changes in a 24 or 48 hour period? Do you know why and does it concern you about a sudden drop or gain? If this happens to you how do you get an accurate assessment of you actual weight?



I probably weigh myself 4 to 5 times a week.  I will also see some minor swings.  Cardiologist cut out the alcohol.    My downfall is chocolate and cashews.    When I get ahold of those items there is not eating just a couple of pieces.  Half the bag or can is gone within an hour. 

 I am a firm believer in


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I do not own a scale, but I would imagine it does fluctuate. I try not to concentrate on that number very much and focus more on how I feel and how my clothes are fitting. The only time I normally step on a scale is at the doctor's office and while I used to be really concerned about it, I don't care as much anymore.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss weight fluctuations in a short period of time. Do you experience and major changes in a 24 or 48 hour period? Do you know why and does it concern you about a sudden drop or gain? If this happens to you how do you get an accurate assessment of you actual weight?



I have experienced the upward flux more times than I would like, usually after a weekend that involves too much sodium, or a particularly long hard run (no matter how hydrated and fueled I am). Now I know what it is when it happens, major water retention, and when back in my normal weekday routine a day or two I am back where I was before. I use to stress about it but now that I know the pattern I don't quite freak out, just roll my eyes and start pounding the water. This happened to a lesser extent before my running days, happens more frequently now, I am just really good at water retention apparently! This only applies to the big jumps in a short period of time... the slow creep up the scale is a whole different story and harder to deal with at times, but I am trying! Although not good either, just once I would like to experience that sudden drop, but alas, my body likes to hold on to the weight like it's going out of style. Boo. As for how I know my actual weight, I usually weigh myself daily, and even though I wish I could break that habit it does help give me a handle on the ups and downs and averages.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I have weekly weight fluctuations, generally all within 5 lbs. There is something being at that high end of my 5 lbs range that I really dislike, which is probably not a healthy attitude. I weigh myself probably 5ish times per week and I think the scale is a good tool for me to not get out of control. I have mild hypothyrodism, which makes it a little harder to lose weight (and easy to retain water), so I don't ever want to get to a point that I have a lot to lose.


----------



## roxymama

I don't weigh myself very often.  I just judge how I'm fitting in my clothes.  I can tell you that there is a week every month where my clothes are annoyingly tight around my mid-section which is no fun. 

I do know that in my college days there was a lot more scale watching (I was in open weight class for rowing so I didn't have to weigh in much, but we had "light-weight" teams so the scales were always around) and it was a very real thing to lose many lbs after a tough workout/race.  It was almost scary sometimes what a body can lose so fast.


----------



## JohnRPG

Sailormoon2 said:


> Full disclosure: I'm Slytherin! @JohnRPG 's team kicked our butts


That's a bit of an exaggeration. It was a really hard fought, close race. The number of miles some folks managed to log was just stunning.

*ATTQOTD*: I try not to watch the scale too closely, but I know I do. I see 2-5 pound fluctuations on a day to day basis. I can usually explain it away as dehydration in one direction or an overly greasy meal in the other.


----------



## ebradley23

My biggest weigh fluctuations happen in the summer. After my long runs, my weight is at my lowest. I typically take Salt Stick during those long runs because I'm susceptible to hyponatremia. Those cause me to retain water for the next 2 - 3 days. I estimate Thursday as my most accurate weight for the week. I weigh myself daily in the morning. I also try to weigh before and after each run, so I have an idea of how much fluid I need to replace.


----------



## FredtheDuck

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss weight fluctuations in a short period of time. Do you experience and major changes in a 24 or 48 hour period? Do you know why and does it concern you about a sudden drop or gain? If this happens to you how do you get an accurate assessment of you actual weight?



Interesting question. I try not to weigh myself (in fact, I have no idea where our scale is), but I definitely notice changes in fluffy I feel day-to-day. Right now, I'm feeling less fluffy. I think mostly because of Sunday's 10k. Like @LSUlakes, a couple of beers and a rest day or two will have me feeling a little more fluffy, and I can feel it in how my clothes fit and how physically active I feel (sluggish vs. itching to move).


----------



## 94bruin

Hi All - I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask questions. I introduced myself earlier this year before running my first ever race - the 10K Light Side. My next Disney race is the Light Side Half (if they keep it going, that is!) In any case, I'm supposed to run a 10k this Saturday to get a POT. The problem is that I've been experiencing some right knee pain. I tried to take some time off, do more walking to let it heal, but I just ran 3 miles yesterday and it starts hurting towards the end. I'm not sure what to do. I was hoping to run the 10k with an average 10 minute pace. However, with the knee pain, I've slowed down to more or a 11 or 11:30 pace to not push the knee. I started running March 2016 and didn't start having knee problems until AFTER the Light Side 10k this year. I think it's because I started to push myself on speed. I was very relaxed with my pace last year. 

Any suggestions on how to run the race this weekend? Also, what I need to do going forward to getting my knee healthy? I was planning on running another 10K in August, but was counting on this race for a better POT because of race conditions, number of participants. 

Thanks!


----------



## MrsHull

ATTQOTD: my weight fluctuates quite a bit, especially after the weekend. I'm in the process of trying to break my scale habit right now so I can better focus on healthy habits, rather than obsessing over the number.


----------



## tigger536

Had a great Darkside weekend! Got (most) of the characters as is my goal for Disney races and had a blast with some of my running friends. I liked the half course more than last year, but I think it still needs a little work.  Some congestrion in spots and a boring stretch about miles 8-10 ish.

ATTQOTD:  Yes, during the Yeti 10 miler night race this year about 10 of us missed a flag and ended up off course (and following a trail offshoot that almost lead us out of Sweetwater park).  We ended up adding at least .7 mile onto our ten miler that night.  Fortunately I wasn't the lead that caused it, I just followed haha.  And there was plenty of beer still left at the finish, so no harm no foul.


----------



## Wendy98

Yes, weight fluctuations happen regularly.  My weight probably changed from the time it took to type this sentence.


----------



## Simba's Girl

ATQOTD: Yes I do notice weight fluctuations. Mostly associated with sodium consumption and the 'ol pipes not moving as swiftly as they should (darn meds). I try and not weigh the day after a run day because I do tend to retain more water in my muscles from that. Weighing the day after a swim or rest day seems the most accurate. In addition I can have monthly weight swings and tend to retain more water in the summer. I notice my CTS acts up when I am retaining water-especially from too much sodium consumption. One or two drinks don't seem to effect things much, and I rarely drink more than that a week, never mind in a day! I don't weigh daily and there are weeks where I forget to weigh myself. I have lost a lot of weight without really trying as well-which is a bit concerning to me and something I need to keep an eye on.


----------



## ZellyB

94bruin said:


> Hi All - I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask questions. I introduced myself earlier this year before running my first ever race - the 10K Light Side. My next Disney race is the Light Side Half (if they keep it going, that is!) In any case, I'm supposed to run a 10k this Saturday to get a POT. The problem is that I've been experiencing some right knee pain. I tried to take some time off, do more walking to let it heal, but I just ran 3 miles yesterday and it starts hurting towards the end. I'm not sure what to do. I was hoping to run the 10k with an average 10 minute pace. However, with the knee pain, I've slowed down to more or a 11 or 11:30 pace to not push the knee. I started running March 2016 and didn't start having knee problems until AFTER the Light Side 10k this year. I think it's because I started to push myself on speed. I was very relaxed with my pace last year.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to run the race this weekend? Also, what I need to do going forward to getting my knee healthy? I was planning on running another 10K in August, but was counting on this race for a better POT because of race conditions, number of participants.
> 
> Thanks!



Where are you experiencing the knee pain?  Is it more on the outside of the knee or does it feel more inside the knee.  Often outside knee pain is actually ITBS (Iliotibial Band Syndrome) so the problem may be originating more in your hip.  If so, stretching and rolling of the IT band can help alleviate the pain.  If it feels more interior, it may be your basic runner's knee problem and then ice and rest along with some stretching usually helps resolve it.  Either way, I'd be cautious on pushing too hard on a 10K this weekend.  You don't want to do serious damage.  There are some options for taping the knee using KT tape that might help with managing the discomfort while you run the race.  Do you have an option for a POT race later to give your knee time to rest?


----------



## LSUlakes

94bruin said:


> Hi All - I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask questions. I introduced myself earlier this year before running my first ever race - the 10K Light Side. My next Disney race is the Light Side Half (if they keep it going, that is!) In any case, I'm supposed to run a 10k this Saturday to get a POT. The problem is that I've been experiencing some right knee pain. I tried to take some time off, do more walking to let it heal, but I just ran 3 miles yesterday and it starts hurting towards the end. I'm not sure what to do. I was hoping to run the 10k with an average 10 minute pace. However, with the knee pain, I've slowed down to more or a 11 or 11:30 pace to not push the knee. I started running March 2016 and didn't start having knee problems until AFTER the Light Side 10k this year. I think it's because I started to push myself on speed. I was very relaxed with my pace last year.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to run the race this weekend? Also, what I need to do going forward to getting my knee healthy? I was planning on running another 10K in August, but was counting on this race for a better POT because of race conditions, number of participants.
> 
> Thanks!



Knee pain can be from a number of things but some fixes are easy. You could need new running shoes or maybe if you have new shoes that are vastly different than the previous pair that could cause a issue. Could also come from the surface you run on, or if you run on the road, you are unfortunately always running on a slant that over time could cause a issue, so perhaps trying a new route or switching side when possible could help. These are the easy fixes, if it is from pushing to hard to fast then rest maybe your only answer. Running your 10 will depend on how well you feel you are trained at this point, but having to take off two weeks or more with very little running or none at all you should probably slow your pace some. If you knee hurts during the race and your pace is way off your goal it may be a good time to shut it down and start thinking long term.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss weight fluctuations in a short period of time. Do you experience and major changes in a 24 or 48 hour period? Do you know why and does it concern you about a sudden drop or gain? If this happens to you how do you get an accurate assessment of you actual weight?



I don't weigh myself often enough to know if I have daily or weekly fluctuations in weight.  It makes sense though.  I weigh myself about quarterly just to know where I'm at.  Always first thing in the morning before I ingest anything.  I am usually only concerned close to a BQ race because I know the weight range I run my best in (137-140).



94bruin said:


> Hi All - I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask questions. I introduced myself earlier this year before running my first ever race - the 10K Light Side. My next Disney race is the Light Side Half (if they keep it going, that is!) In any case, I'm supposed to run a 10k this Saturday to get a POT. The problem is that I've been experiencing some right knee pain. I tried to take some time off, do more walking to let it heal, but I just ran 3 miles yesterday and it starts hurting towards the end. I'm not sure what to do. I was hoping to run the 10k with an average 10 minute pace. However, with the knee pain, I've slowed down to more or a 11 or 11:30 pace to not push the knee. I started running March 2016 and didn't start having knee problems until AFTER the Light Side 10k this year. I think it's because I started to push myself on speed. I was very relaxed with my pace last year.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to run the race this weekend? Also, what I need to do going forward to getting my knee healthy? I was planning on running another 10K in August, but was counting on this race for a better POT because of race conditions, number of participants.
> 
> Thanks!



I would go see someone about the pain.  I was having some muscle pain that moved around my left leg during my last marathon training round and went to see a local chiropractor that also specializes in tissue massage.  Between some deep tissue and ART massage mixed with Graston I was feeling much better.  No one on a message board, even if we were doctors, can really diagnose you without seeing you.

Anyone serious about running really should make massage a part of their routine even if it is only a session or two after a long race.


----------



## roxymama

94bruin said:


> Hi All - I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask questions. I introduced myself earlier this year before running my first ever race - the 10K Light Side. My next Disney race is the Light Side Half (if they keep it going, that is!) In any case, I'm supposed to run a 10k this Saturday to get a POT. The problem is that I've been experiencing some right knee pain. I tried to take some time off, do more walking to let it heal, but I just ran 3 miles yesterday and it starts hurting towards the end. I'm not sure what to do. I was hoping to run the 10k with an average 10 minute pace. However, with the knee pain, I've slowed down to more or a 11 or 11:30 pace to not push the knee. I started running March 2016 and didn't start having knee problems until AFTER the Light Side 10k this year. I think it's because I started to push myself on speed. I was very relaxed with my pace last year.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to run the race this weekend? Also, what I need to do going forward to getting my knee healthy? I was planning on running another 10K in August, but was counting on this race for a better POT because of race conditions, number of participants.
> 
> Thanks!



Sometimes pain can come from overuse if changes are not gradual.  So if you went from the slower pace to the faster pace all of a sudden or if you added a lot of mileage or extra run days all of a sudden leading up to this 10k...that could cause some knee pain for sure.  I'm not sure what your schedule was like.
I agree with the posters above about getting some rest on it after your 10k (whether you go for it with the POT attempt or not) so you can heal up and then trying to gradually get to that faster pace again for another POT attempt.  You are lucky that time is on your side.  
And shoes!  I had some bad pain a year ago that was 100% fixed by ditching a worn out pair.


----------



## keahgirl8

I don't weigh every day any more, but when I did, that did happen.  It can be how much water I've had (or didn't have), or something I ate, or there's no reason at all.  Agree with whoever said it's typical for a lady.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss weight fluctuations in a short period of time. Do you experience and major changes in a 24 or 48 hour period? Do you know why and does it concern you about a sudden drop or gain? If this happens to you how do you get an accurate assessment of you actual weight?



Almost forgot to weigh in on this!  Like others, my weight will fluctuate based on how much I sweat and hydrate.  I stay within a 3 - 5 pound range on a consistent basis, unless I get lost running.....oops answer to a different question.


----------



## 94bruin

ZellyB said:


> Where are you experiencing the knee pain?  Is it more on the outside of the knee or does it feel more inside the knee.  Often outside knee pain is actually ITBS (Iliotibial Band Syndrome) so the problem may be originating more in your hip.  If so, stretching and rolling of the IT band can help alleviate the pain.  If it feels more interior, it may be your basic runner's knee problem and then ice and rest along with some stretching usually helps resolve it.  Either way, I'd be cautious on pushing too hard on a 10K this weekend.  You don't want to do serious damage.  There are some options for taping the knee using KT tape that might help with managing the discomfort while you run the race.  Do you have an option for a POT race later to give your knee time to rest?



I'm not positive, but I think it's under my knee. I started with knee pain in February. I took it easy and then started up again. But a few weeks ago, the pain came back, although I think it's a different part of the knee. I do have another race I was planning on running but this race has great conditions. I'll just have to try to rest up and restart training before the next race. Sheesh - typing this I'm realizing that the next race isn't too far off (end of August). Time is flying by this year! 





LSUlakes said:


> Knee pain can be from a number of things but some fixes are easy. You could need new running shoes or maybe if you have new shoes that are vastly different than the previous pair that could cause a issue. Could also come from the surface you run on, or if you run on the road, you are unfortunately always running on a slant that over time could cause a issue, so perhaps trying a new route or switching side when possible could help. These are the easy fixes, if it is from pushing to hard to fast then rest maybe your only answer. Running your 10 will depend on how well you feel you are trained at this point, but having to take off two weeks or more with very little running or none at all you should probably slow your pace some. If you knee hurts during the race and your pace is way off your goal it may be a good time to shut it down and start thinking long term.



I do run mostly on the road. I like routine so I usually run the exact same path. I know that I will have to slow down for this weekend. 





GreatLakes said:


> I would go see someone about the pain.  I was having some muscle pain that moved around my left leg during my last marathon training round and went to see a local chiropractor that also specializes in tissue massage.  Between some deep tissue and ART massage mixed with Graston I was feeling much better.  No one on a message board, even if we were doctors, can really diagnose you without seeing you.
> 
> Anyone serious about running really should make massage a part of their routine even if it is only a session or two after a long race.



I try to rest after this weekend and start back up slowly. I'll try some of the other suggestions from this thread. If I'm not getting anywhere, then I will seek professional help. 



roxymama said:


> Sometimes pain can come from overuse if changes are not gradual.  So if you went from the slower pace to the faster pace all of a sudden or if you added a lot of mileage or extra run days all of a sudden leading up to this 10k...that could cause some knee pain for sure.  I'm not sure what your schedule was like.
> I agree with the posters above about getting some rest on it after your 10k (whether you go for it with the POT attempt or not) so you can heal up and then trying to gradually get to that faster pace again for another POT attempt.  You are lucky that time is on your side.
> And shoes!  I had some bad pain a year ago that was 100% fixed by ditching a worn out pair.



I think I still have miles on my shoe. But who knows, maybe not? I'm at about 250 miles on my shoes.


----------



## its_jason

Moving on from Dark Side, just registered for the Detroit Marathon and mapped out my training to get me to it. Taking a week or two off to let my calf heal which I tweaked during speed work for the Dark Side training and powered through being stubborn. The races went well, not the PR that I trained for but a respectable time given the weather/injury. Love the new half course this year, I hope they stick with it for year 3 it flows quick with the park action towards the rear for the final push.

ATQOTD: I don't own a scale, would probably obsess with it too much if I checked it daily.


----------



## michigandergirl

its_jason said:


> just registered for the Detroit Marathon



 I'm considering the Detroit marathon too. I'm waiting on my running partner to commit before I sign up. I hope I can get her on board soon.

ATTQOTD: I weigh myself almost daily to keep things in check. My weight doesn't fluctuate much, 2 to 3 pounds maybe.


----------



## its_jason

michigandergirl said:


> I'm considering the Detroit marathon too. I'm waiting on my running partner to commit before I sign up. I hope I can get her on board soon.



Im excited, looks like it typically has nice cool weather and fits in good with my Dopey training.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Yesterday's ATTQOTD: I have not gotten lost, probably because I usually do out and backs when I'm in a new area. 

Today's: I also weigh myself everyday and see weight fluctuations. Most of the time it is when I drink soda. I have given it up for the most part but every so often I will have one. I always pay for it the next day on the scale. I don't let it freak me out too much, usually I will drink a ton of water and it goes away fairly quickly.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD I don't weigh myself as I don't like being lied to on a daily basis


----------



## Waiting2goback

michigandergirl said:


> Gazelle Girl half marathon race report: I totally crushed it today! I knocked about 11 minutes off my previous PR for an official time of 2:06:36! It was a gorgeous, sunny day with temps at the start around 40 and in the upper 50's toward the end. I would have preferred a few clouds, as I was getting too warm during the last 3 miles, but really can't complain. This is an all female race that starts in downtown Grand Rapids and goes north along the river through Riverside Park, which is very near the house I grew up in. The crowd support is amazing and many of the volunteers are men, many of them wearing tutus, sparkle skirts, T-Rex costumes and gorilla outfits. It was all around a great day and I'll be riding this runner's high for awhile!
> 
> One more thing, I have to give a shout out to coach @DopeyBadger for the training plan and great advice!!



Congrats on an awesome PR.  But, I am starting to feel like I am missing out on something not using one of @dopeybager's training plans.  




FredtheDuck said:


> I feel almost embarrassed putting this here given the amazing times and races people had this weekend, but since a couple of you encouraged me to give it a try, I wanted to let you know that I did end up doing that 10K this weekend. It was the Pike's Peek 10K, and I ran it with DH. Since it was my first race at that distance, it's a PR at 1:12:39.
> 
> I'll never be truly fast, but I got it done and ran the entire run (no walk breaks), so I'm proud of myself. Looking forward to building from here.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement to do it, and for the inspiration for future runs.



That's a really good time for a 10K for a race you decided to "give a try"!  You shouldn't be embarrassed at all, you should absolutely feel proud of yourself.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *During either a race or just training run, have you ever gotten lost?
> 
> ATTQOTD: This weekend I was out of town and planned on running 10 miles at my BIL's house. Well it was a much busier weekend than I had planned so I did not get to run until Sunday, but had to shorten the distance. What that means is the route I had planned was kind useless. I used some of the route I had planned but just cut it short. Well the neighborhood he lives in, literally every street looks alike. Not sure if anyone here is familiar with the Woodlands in TX but its a community set up with paved trails along the road and in and out of the tree line. Makes for a very secure and nice run. The problem is there are not any land marks. You cant even see stores from the road as everything is hidden. So on my way back I got a little confused and was doubting myself. It ended up working out, but I was close to not knowing how to get back to his house and did not have my phone on me to figure it out. Next time I'll probably bring a phone with me just in case something like that happens again. BTW, the weather was amazing on Sunday, 52 in the morning with a high of 75 in April!!!



I am a guy, and guys don't get lost from what I see on TV anyway.  Seriously though, I know where I am going at all times.  The only time I could be considered lost is during a new race in a new area.  I may not know exactly where I am all the time during the race but I know if I keep running toward the finish I will find where I am supposed to be.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss weight fluctuations in a short period of time. Do you experience and major changes in a 24 or 48 hour period? Do you know why and does it concern you about a sudden drop or gain? If this happens to you how do you get an accurate assessment of you actual weight?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I experience this often. I know the main cause of it is from having a few beers on a Saturday afternoon (Could be 3 to 6 drinks) and a rest day on Sunday. Come Monday my weight will be up anywhere from 4 to 7 lbs. After a run on Monday and weigh in on Tuesday that water weight drops. I think my weigh ins on Tuesday is probably my most realistic weight because as the week continues I will normally drop .25 to 1.5 lbs per day depending on how much water I take in plus factors like heat and humidity during runs. Also reducing carbs play a role in how much water my body holds as well. While these fluctuations aren't ideal, its a trend that has been consistent for a while for me, even when beer isn't in the picture. Maybe not healthy, but I am not 100% sure its bad either.



I weigh myself once a month so I don't worry about fluctuations.


Guys, I need help.  I am struggling so bad with motivation and my eating.  My left ankle still hurts, but not bad enough to make me stop running.  It just wears on the mind.  But, my right knee is still hurting two weeks later.  It got better but Sunday I was playing catch with my son and the next day it kills again.  I wasn't running and or anything crazy, just planting my foot to throw, that's it.  I went for a run on Saturday with my daughter.  She found out I was going and asked to come with me, couldn't say no.  I forgot to bring her inhaler and she had an asthma attack in the cold air so we walked back, the run got cut way shorter than I wanted but no big deal. But, on the run I felt a pop in my RIGHT ankle now.  It was immediately on fire.  So, I am 99% sure that ankle will need surgery too, it is identical pain to the left.  I have a race 2 months from today and my body is just not cooperating.  Given the struggles I am having physically I am just seeing my dreams of doing the marathon in January slipping away.  It may just be the 1/2 for more if I can even manage that.  

So I guess motivation might not be the problem because I want to be out there.  I am hoping my knee pain is just tight muscles because my legs are so tight.  I was working the muscles around the knee with my R8 roller tonight.  I hope that helps.

So, I have a story that might seem unrelated since he isn't on this thread but I will hopefully make sense of it by the time I am done.  I have mentioned my friend Matt on here before.  He ran the 2016 Marathon with me and he is in my Youtube video.  Well, he got engaged today, down in Disney and in front of the castle.  I share this because it was two and a 1/2 years ago I met him.  He was in a tough place mentally.  He hated his job at the time.  He had a ton of negative people around him, one in particular I have mentioned on here and she's a real winner.  He is clearly a huge Disney fan.  So, I used the power of Disney to get him to challenge himself and run a Disney race.  He fought me at first but finally signed up for W&D and Avengers in 2015 and then did the marathon with me in 2016.  My point in sharing is because I think he would say running changed his life too.  He started to see what he was capable of.  He started to feel those little moments of pride and accomplishment from milestones in training.  He slowly started to rid himself of the toxic relationships that were weighing him down.  That put him in a position to meet his now fiance.  

I share this because there is probably someone new to the thread or lurking that has doubts.  Can I do this?  Am I crazy for trying this?  People laughed at me when I told them I wanted to run a 1/2 marathon or full marathon, etc...  As Matt and Amanda are on their way back to their hotel after finishing off their special day with a final viewing of Wishes before it closes I think Matt would tell you it was worth it.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Waiting2goback

I don't know why it posted twice, sorry.


----------



## LSUlakes

Waiting2goback said:


> Guys, I need help. I am struggling so bad with motivation and my eating. My left ankle still hurts, but not bad enough to make me stop running. It just wears on the mind. But, my right knee is still hurting two weeks later. It got better but Sunday I was playing catch with my son and the next day it kills again. I wasn't running and or anything crazy, just planting my foot to throw, that's it. I went for a run on Saturday with my daughter. She found out I was going and asked to come with me, couldn't say no. I forgot to bring her inhaler and she had an asthma attack in the cold air so we walked back, the run got cut way shorter than I wanted but no big deal. But, on the run I felt a pop in my RIGHT ankle now. It was immediately on fire. So, I am 99% sure that ankle will need surgery too, it is identical pain to the left. I have a race 2 months from today and my body is just not cooperating. Given the struggles I am having physically I am just seeing my dreams of doing the marathon in January slipping away. It may just be the 1/2 for more if I can even manage that.
> 
> So I guess motivation might not be the problem because I want to be out there. I am hoping my knee pain is just tight muscles because my legs are so tight. I was working the muscles around the knee with my R8 roller tonight. I hope that helps.



First I want to say I understand where your coming from to an extent. The eating is basically a coping thing because of the feeling that you are not getting out there to run. Its not that you dont want to run, you do but injuries are causing hesitation to go out there and run. It is a strange thing. You mentioned surgery on your ankle, how soon could you get it done and recover enough to start light running? Maybe during that time the Dr can figure whats going on with the other areas causing pain. Maybe its the ankles that are leading to your knee pain as you are changing your stride to deal with the ankle issue. I hope it gets better sooner than later. With the amount of things bothering you, I think going to the Dr is your best bet. 



Waiting2goback said:


> So, I have a story that might seem unrelated since he isn't on this thread but I will hopefully make sense of it by the time I am done. I have mentioned my friend Matt on here before. He ran the 2016 Marathon with me and he is in my Youtube video. Well, he got engaged today, down in Disney and in front of the castle. I share this because it was two and a 1/2 years ago I met him. He was in a tough place mentally. He hated his job at the time. He had a ton of negative people around him, one in particular I have mentioned on here and she's a real winner. He is clearly a huge Disney fan. So, I used the power of Disney to get him to challenge himself and run a Disney race. He fought me at first but finally signed up for W&D and Avengers in 2015 and then did the marathon with me in 2016. My point in sharing is because I think he would say running changed his life too. He started to see what he was capable of. He started to feel those little moments of pride and accomplishment from milestones in training. He slowly started to rid himself of the toxic relationships that were weighing him down. That put him in a position to meet his now fiance.
> 
> I share this because there is probably someone new to the thread or lurking that has doubts. Can I do this? Am I crazy for trying this? People laughed at me when I told them I wanted to run a 1/2 marathon or full marathon, etc... As Matt and Amanda are on their way back to their hotel after finishing off their special day with a final viewing of Wishes before it closes I think Matt would tell you it was worth it.



Thank you for letting us know about this! Everyone on this thread was a beginner at one time, and I think we have a welcoming community for all levels of runners. I try my best to include QOTD that cover some of the basics as well as some more in depth questions to try to keep everyone engaged. I learn a ton of new things here every week. Kinda going all over the place here... I'll reach a point at somewhere along the way. I am glad your friend found you and running and turned things around. Running really does great things for confidence! Tell him from your running friends on the DIS CONGRATS!!!! 
For those who are new or just lurking, I stood in your shoes at one point and I know that feeling of not wanting to ask a question or to get involved because you dont want to feel embarrassed. This thread is the last place you should feel uncomfortable with asking any question. PM someone you trust on this forum if you would rather, but please do ask your question. Someone here has likely had the same question and learned the answer and would be more than happy to help you out rather than learn a hard lesson or get discouraged with your running goals and give up. 
I think I've rambled enough for tonight. See yall tomorrow!


----------



## McNs

OK, putting it out there, it's 10:19pm and I am GOING TO GO FOR A RUN TOMORROW MORNING. There, I've said it. Can't back out of it now. Need to run for about an hour and before work is the only time available. Means getting up at 5am and out the door by 5:30am. Wish me luck...


----------



## roxymama

McNs said:


> OK, putting it out there, it's 10:19pm and I am GOING TO GO FOR A RUN TOMORROW MORNING. There, I've said it. Can't back out of it now. Need to run for about an hour and before work is the only time available. Means getting up at 5am and out the door by 5:30am. Wish me luck...



You're doing great on your run right now! (Guessing you are on your run right now)


----------



## opusone

roxymama said:


> You're doing great on your run right now! (Guessing you are on your run right now)



He's in New Zealand, so not likely


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *When something suddenly comes up in your schedule and you have to cut a run short or eliminate a run during the week, which type of workout is better to skip? An easy short run, a long run, a speed workout, tempo etc? What workout should you absolutely not skip?

Todays question was a suggestion from a fellow poster on this thread. Thank you for the suggestion and if anyone would like to suggest a question just send me a PM. Thanks!

ATTQOTD: If I had to miss a run I would likely skip a recovery / short run. Runs not to miss would be the long run followed by speed work.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When something suddenly comes up in your schedule and you have to cut a run short or eliminate a run during the week, which type of workout is better to skip? An easy short run, a long run, a speed workout, tempo etc? What workout should you absolutely not skip?



Life happens, so I view my training schedules as fairly fluid.  The first thing that I try is to rearrange my running schedule so that I don't have to miss a run.  I've shifted individual runs around and gone as far as to eliminate a rest day and go to a 6-day cycle to ensure that I could get all the runs in prior to a trip that was going to prevent running for several days.

If I end up in a situation where I have to miss a run or two, I should give up an easy day.  Long runs and tempo runs should be the last runs to be skipped.  In the interest of full disclosure, though, the tempo run is usually the first run that I drop because it's my least favorite.


----------



## SheHulk

Waiting2goback said:


> Congrats on an awesome PR.  But, I am starting to feel like I am missing out on something not using one of @dopeybager's training plans.


Same.



Waiting2goback said:


> Guys, I need help.  I am struggling so bad with motivation and my eating.  My left ankle still hurts, but not bad enough to make me stop running.  It just wears on the mind.  But, my right knee is still hurting two weeks later.  It got better but Sunday I was playing catch with my son and the next day it kills again.  I wasn't running and or anything crazy, just planting my foot to throw, that's it.  I went for a run on Saturday with my daughter.  She found out I was going and asked to come with me, couldn't say no.  I forgot to bring her inhaler and she had an asthma attack in the cold air so we walked back, the run got cut way shorter than I wanted but no big deal. But, on the run I felt a pop in my RIGHT ankle now.  It was immediately on fire.  So, I am 99% sure that ankle will need surgery too, it is identical pain to the left.  I have a race 2 months from today and my body is just not cooperating.  Given the struggles I am having physically I am just seeing my dreams of doing the marathon in January slipping away.  It may just be the 1/2 for more if I can even manage that.
> 
> So I guess motivation might not be the problem because I want to be out there.  I am hoping my knee pain is just tight muscles because my legs are so tight.  I was working the muscles around the knee with my R8 roller tonight.  I hope that helps.


Just offering support, I don't really have advice. If you listen to podcasts, the Runner's World Podcast has had a series about the Editor's quest to BQ. You might find it helpful, because he has been having a lot of bumps in the road physically as well and it's nice to hear that he is having problems but not ditching on his plans (yet). I'm sure it's important to be realistic but also January is a long way off.



Waiting2goback said:


> So, I have a story that might seem unrelated since he isn't on this thread but I will hopefully make sense of it by the time I am done.  I have mentioned my friend Matt on here before.  He ran the 2016 Marathon with me and he is in my Youtube video.  Well, he got engaged today, down in Disney and in front of the castle.  I share this because it was two and a 1/2 years ago I met him.  He was in a tough place mentally.  He hated his job at the time.  He had a ton of negative people around him, one in particular I have mentioned on here and she's a real winner.  He is clearly a huge Disney fan.  So, I used the power of Disney to get him to challenge himself and run a Disney race.  He fought me at first but finally signed up for W&D and Avengers in 2015 and then did the marathon with me in 2016.  My point in sharing is because I think he would say running changed his life too.  He started to see what he was capable of.  He started to feel those little moments of pride and accomplishment from milestones in training.  He slowly started to rid himself of the toxic relationships that were weighing him down.  That put him in a position to meet his now fiance.
> 
> I share this because there is probably someone new to the thread or lurking that has doubts.  Can I do this?  Am I crazy for trying this?  People laughed at me when I told them I wanted to run a 1/2 marathon or full marathon, etc...  As Matt and Amanda are on their way back to their hotel after finishing off their special day with a final viewing of Wishes before it closes I think Matt would tell you it was worth it.



I actually needed this story about your friend today. Younger DS loves Disney, and he comes with me to cheer me on at the races. He's my biggest fan for sure. He has had developmental delays and couldn't participate in sports because of it. But he can walk and even run when he's into it so I try to get him out there when I can. Last week, we were watching videos about the half marathon on YouTube and I kind of blurted out, "You could probably speed walk this with me if you wanted, you're turning 14 which is the age minimum," figuring he will never want to do that but I'd put it out there. But now he seems interested. The plan is to take him out to walk a mile as fast as we can, to try to get a sense of whether we could possibly train to walk 13 miles that fast. Last night I had second thoughts, worrying we would sign up and he would not follow through with the training, etc. But your story made me think it's worth it to try. His older brother is typically developing and has always played sports and I know he wishes he had some accomplishments of his own. It would be a real boost for him if we can make it work.


----------



## Nole95

I always try to not miss speed, tempo or long runs.  To me, those are the most important ones.  If something comes up, I try to rearrange to make sure I can at least get all three of those in.  Long run definitely takes priority over all other runs, and would be the last one I would drop if something affected multiple days of training.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When something suddenly comes up in your schedule and you have to cut a run short or eliminate a run during the week, which type of workout is better to skip? An easy short run, a long run, a speed workout, tempo etc? What workout should you absolutely not skip?



I try to never miss a long run or a tempo workout. Short recovery runs are the first to go if something pops up and there's no way to avoid missing a day.


----------



## Dis5150

I could not get the disboards to load properly all day yesterday, grrr! Moving on....

ATYQOTD: My weight fluctuates daily. I do weigh every day, because I am working hard on weight loss and am very close to my goal weight. I want to know if I am gaining so I can make adjustments to my diet. I know it varies depending on how much water I drink or how high my salt intake is and take the gains as signs I need to do more of the first and less of the second. 

ATTQOTD: I will move things around so that I miss a short recovery run. I am getting so that I love my tempo runs and my speed runs so I don't want to miss them. And I love my long run every weekend.

re: speed runs - Since I started doing them, I actually am getting faster! Lol, what do you know!


----------



## roxymama

opusone said:


> He's in New Zealand, so not likely


Oh man, those pesky time zones!

ATTQOTD: I wasn't sure of the answer, but the consensus of dropping the easy ones makes a lot of sense. Although they are usually the most enjoyable so I hate to drop them.
  I feel like the long run is the hardest thing to make up for during a training plan where the mileage is constantly increasing so those I really do everything possible to find a way to get in.  I worry if I drop a tempo that my legs will forget how to move quickly.  So you all make a lot of sense.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races planned:

28 - @ebradley23  - Ragnar Trail Richmond (NG / N/A)
29 - @dmross  - Kings Mountain Half Marathon (2:29:00 / N/A)
29 - @cburnett11  - Kentucky Derby Festival MiniMarathon (NG / N/A)
29 - @tigger536  - Kentucky Derby Marathon (4:45:00 / N/A)
29 - @KSellers88  - Tough Mudder (NG / N/A)
29 - @derekleigh  - Race the Runways Airport Challenge 1 Mi + 13.1 (2:03:00 / N/A)
29 - @pixarmom  - Bloop Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
29 - @kywyldcat03  - St. Jude RNR Marathon (NG / N/A)
29 - @JohnRPG  - Gilles-Sweet Elementary Community Derby Dash 5k (30:00 / N/A)
29 - @MrsHull  - Freedom 424 5k (NG / N/A)
30 - @ebradley23  - Carytown 10k (49:00 / N/A)
30 - @Dis5150  - Arkansas 10 Mile Classic (2:00:00 / N/A)
30 - @Anisum  - Run the Vineyards 5 Miler (59:59 / N/A)
30 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis  - USA Beach Running Championship 10k (NG / N/A)
30 - @sky13  - Income Eco Run Half Marathon (Finish / N/A)
30 - @CheapRunnerMike  - Forest City Road Races Half Marathon (1:25:00 / N/A)
30 - @tigger536  - Backside Trail Half Marathon & Double Down (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to all of our racers this weekend! If you would like to revise or add a goal to your race this weekend please do not hesitate to let me know and I will gladly make the change. If you are not on the list and would like to add a race you are running this weekend or any other time, let me know and I will add it to the list. Hope everyone has a great race and we look forward to hearing how it went for you!


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-I try to do all the runs but will revise the days/times needed if weather or schedule dictates a change is needed.   Been guilty of "doubling-up" runs during a day if I know I will be out of town and unable to run for a few days.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When something suddenly comes up in your schedule and you have to cut a run short or eliminate a run during the week, which type of workout is better to skip? An easy short run, a long run, a speed workout, tempo etc? What workout should you absolutely not skip?
> 
> Todays question was a suggestion from a fellow poster on this thread. Thank you for the suggestion and if anyone would like to suggest a question just send me a PM. Thanks!



I can't say I skip runs as much as postpone them.  If I have to move around my schedule I usually just move around the next of the week so my total miles and variety stay pretty much in tact.  If I'm in the midst of marathon training I make sure not to skip the long run and I would not want to skip a track day so a short or tempo run would be what I cut if I had to eliminate one.


----------



## roxymama

I think the hardest thing for me is that I am married to someone with a training schedule as well and since we have a kiddo, we cannot go run together (and bike & swim for him.)  So it's generally hard to postpone a run to another day because those days are reserved for the hubby.  It is a good thing that it forces me to take advantage of my days and not be lazy, but it makes it tricky when there truly is a real conflict and not just a "I don't want to go out" day.  The weekends are so much easier since we can both run on the same day (just at different times.)


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD:

A very good question and one that comes up quite often in my experience of writing custom training plans for others.  My answer is - it depends.

It depends on the person asking the question.  How well have they been sticking to the paces thus far?  How well have they been sticking to the mileage/duration?  Have they been cutting other runs along the way or is this one missed run in an entire cycle?  How many days per week are they doing?  How close is it to race day?  Questions like these lead me down one of two paths.

Choose a day to skip based on the injury risk of skipping it?  Or choose a day to skip based on the lost benefit of that workout?

If the person has been sticking to the plan, hitting the paces, and in general staying on schedule, then I agree that missing the easy day would be the first choice.  The loss in benefits is minimal, and the increase in injury risk is also minimal.  It will unbalance the schedule to make it a touch harder that week but if this is a one time occurrence then the unbalanced week won't cause much harm.

BUT, if this is happening more than as a one time thing, then I start to shift my cut day philosophy to one of the other workouts.  Keep the easy days in place and I look to the speed, tempo, or long run to cut.  Now how I cut and where I cut on those days is very individualistic to what's going on in that person's plan at that time.  Are we in a peak week?  What is the % of long run to total weekly mileage when I remove a day?  How big of a shift do we see in easy/hard split pacing?  These factors guide my decision in whether to cut speed, tempo or long run.  And I may even alter more than just one run.  I might drop the speed workout and reduce the long run duration by 10, 20, 30%.  Yes, this person will receive less benefits by cutting one of the hard days (speed, tempo, or long), but it will help maintain balance in the plan.  The #1 goal of any training plan is to make it to the starting line healthy.  If you're really well trained but injured at the start line, what good did the training do for that particular race?  You received the benefits during the training, but missed out on the opportunity to race.  I try and take a long term approach when it comes to missing more than one day.

In order of importance I would rank the workouts like this
1) Easy
2) Long Run
3) Tempo
4) Speed


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I try and rearrange if I can, but the short runs are usually the ones to get dropped. Last year in order to get all of my runs in for the week, I ran five days in a row. That wore me out for the first few days of the trip because I was so tired from that consecutive days of running but at least I got the miles in!


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> A very good question and one that comes up quite often in my experience of writing custom training plans for others.  My answer is - it depends.
> 
> It depends on the person asking the question.  How well have they been sticking to the paces thus far?  How well have they been sticking to the mileage/duration?  Have they been cutting other runs along the way or is this one missed run in an entire cycle?  How many days per week are they doing?  How close is it to race day?  Questions like these lead me down one of two paths.
> 
> Choose a day to skip based on the injury risk of skipping it?  Or choose a day to skip based on the lost benefit of that workout?
> 
> If the person has been sticking to the plan, hitting the paces, and in general staying on schedule, then I agree that missing the easy day would be the first choice.  The loss in benefits is minimal, and the increase in injury risk is also minimal.  It will unbalance the schedule to make it a touch harder that week but if this is a one time occurrence then the unbalanced week won't cause much harm.
> 
> BUT, if this is happening more than as a one time thing, then I start to shift my cut day philosophy to one of the other workouts.  Keep the easy days in place and I look to the speed, tempo, or long run to cut.  Now how I cut and where I cut on those days is very individualistic to what's going on in that person's plan at that time.  Are we in a peak week?  What is the % of long run to total weekly mileage when I remove a day?  How big of a shift do we see in easy/hard split pacing?  These factors guide my decision in whether to cut speed, tempo or long run.  And I may even alter more than just one run.  I might drop the speed workout and reduce the long run duration by 10, 20, 30%.  Yes, this person will receive less benefits by cutting one of the hard days (speed, tempo, or long), but it will help maintain balance in the plan.  The #1 goal of any training plan is to make it to the starting line healthy.  If you're really well trained but injured at the start line, what good did the training do for that particular race?  You received the benefits during the training, but missed out on the opportunity to race.  I try and take a long term approach when it comes to missing more than one day.
> 
> In order of importance I would rank the workouts like this
> 1) Easy
> 2) Long Run
> 3) Tempo
> 4) Speed



And this is why I ask Dopeybadger when this stuff comes up (like why I'm running today instead of yesterday)    Because its a bit more scientific than my dartboard approach.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When something suddenly comes up in your schedule and you have to cut a run short or eliminate a run during the week, which type of workout is better to skip? An easy short run, a long run, a speed workout, tempo etc? What workout should you absolutely not skip?


I would think a speed workout would be best to skip? That or an easy short run. If I am in full blown marathon training and have a long run, that's going to be something I shouldn't skip. Now I have had to push it back a day but skipping it altogether is probably not a good idea.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: 

I agree its best to skip a short/recovery run. During a training cycle I do tempo runs on Thursday’s and Long Runs on Sunday’s so where I struggle is when I have something come up that doesn’t allow me to do the tempo run on Thursday and means I have to decide if I want to do the tempo run on Friday which may cut into recovery time and effectiveness of that Sunday Long run. If it’s a shorter Long Run (nice oxymoron there) I’ll just do the tempo run on Friday, but if it’s like a 20 miler I’ll alter (maybe shorten it) on Friday so I can try and nail the Sunday Long Run.


----------



## Simba's Girl

ATTQOTD: I only run 3X a week because I don't like to run 2 times in a row. I need to baby my body so to speak because of my RA so I'm more likely to re-arrange my workout schedule and swap a swim day for a run day or a walk day for a run day if my schedule or the weather dictates. If I can't do this I don't stress about it. I'm very much not competitive about running at all BUT I would like to get back to near where I was a few years ago as far as miles and speed. It's something I know I need to be patient about and "just keep swimmin" and it'll come.


----------



## tigger536

@LSUlakes I'm running the backside trail half marathon 4/30 as well (the Double Down!)  Also, goal for Derby Marathon on 4/29 is 4:45.  Thanks for all that you do!


----------



## ZellyB

I skip shorter maintenance runs over long runs.  I pretty much rearrange for long runs.  That's mostly since I follow a Galloway plan and he places big emphasis on the long run.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I don't have enough kinds of runs to really say.  I'll skip anything that isn't a long run in a HM training program, where "long run" is maybe like > 5 miles.  

In my previous half training, my weekly schedule was 30 minutes on Tuesday/Thursday, then the long run on Saturday however long Galloway or Higdon told me to.  So I'd cut out either of the 30 minute runs.  Now that I'm doing my own thing and not really half training (we are 10K training for a 7/30 10K), where "my own thing" is really "what the coaches in my running group say to do", my weekday runs are much longer... last week was 50/50/55 (minutes) for M/W/Sat, and this week is 55/55/60.  Since they're all so close, if I had to cut out any of them, it wouldn't really matter right now which one it was.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATPQOTD: I've taken a wrong turn on a race before since there was no signage at a fork and I followed the guy in front of me. Luckily it quickly ended in a dead end or else we would have been in a lot of trouble!

Just got back from Maui and got semi-lost several times when the beachfront trail would head into a parking lot or resort, it's hard to read the signs at 5am! Luckily the ocean was always there to guide me.  I'm so impressed with everyone who runs in hot and humid weather. My pace increased by almost 1.5 minutes!

ATYQOTD: I haven't weighed myself in over 2 years, so when the OB asked for my prepregnancy weight, I had to give an guesstimate.    But now that they weigh me for each visit, I'm like    Guess I'm on the path for another 45 lb weight gain!  However, when I used to weigh myself, it definitely fluctuated in a day - so I liked to weigh myself under the same conditions (e.g. right after a workout, before a shower).

ATTQOTD: I would usually cut an easy run.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> When something suddenly comes up in your schedule and you have to cut a run short or eliminate a run during the week, which type of workout is better to skip? An easy short run, a long run, a speed workout, tempo etc? What workout should you absolutely not skip?


The only run I would NEVER SKIP is LONG RUN! All the rest are negotiable, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When something suddenly comes up in your schedule and you have to cut a run short or eliminate a run during the week, which type of workout is better to skip? An easy short run, a long run, a speed workout, tempo etc? What workout should you absolutely not skip?



I struggle a lot with the idea of skipping a run. I'd rather reschedule than eliminate a run. I'll run 3 days in a row if that's what it takes to not skip a run (although not if one of those runs is a long run). But if I just can't fit a run into my week (which happens occasionally), then I'm most likely to skip an easy short run. I do not like the idea of skipping a long run.
Cutting a run short is a little easier for me (heck, I did it last week because I just wasn't in the mood). I'll do that to any run, but how I respond to it changes. If it's a long run, I'll try to extend some of my shorter runs just to get the mileage in. Anything else, I'm pretty much okay with cutting it short and not making up the distance.


----------



## JulieODC

I try not to skip but to reschedule - as I only run 3-4 times a week. So that's usually doable!

Also thanks to all for the Chicago running tips - I had a great 10 mile run in Sunday morning. Great way to see the city views!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I try to reorganize my runs like others, rather than skipping altogether. Or I will try to do as much as I can in any time I can find (i.e. 3 miles instead of 4, 45 minutes instead of an hour).


----------



## sidrich

ATTQOD: My entire training plan for my first half (after completing a couch to 5K) was based around 2 goals: only 3 run days per week, and plan for the longest long run to be 14 miles. With only 3 running days, if something came up it was easy to reschedule. Except towards the end- the long runs over 10 miles really had to happen on weekends- but fortunately we had very little snow that year so my long runs always got done (although that 14 mile run was on a 11 degree day with wind that stole every joule of heat I put out. I was miserable from start to finish). Mentally I just really wanted the satisfaction of having the long runs checked off- so regardless of actual relative physical benefit- I prioritized them. But the , since I was starting from not running at all- my training occurred really gradually over 6 months, so missing a run here or there wasn't a big deal for most of it.


----------



## McNs

McNs said:


> OK, putting it out there, it's 10:19pm and I am GOING TO GO FOR A RUN TOMORROW MORNING. There, I've said it. Can't back out of it now. Need to run for about an hour and before work is the only time available. Means getting up at 5am and out the door by 5:30am. Wish me luck...



I'm up and nearly out the door! And with 16 likes I had BETTER be out the door! Will report when I get back...

Back (now at work), awesome run, I had forgotten how good early morning running is once out the door. Perfect conditions, temps around 50, no breeze, and Neil Young to keep me company.

https://www.strava.com/activities/959234157


----------



## cburnett11

tigger536 said:


> Also, goal for Derby Marathon on 4/29 is 4:45.




Good luck on the marathon this weekend.  If this is your first experience with the Derby marathon I'll just let you know that the majority of runners (80% or so do the half (like me)).  We'll run the first 8 or so miles together and then you marathoners will go your separate way.  The spectators might drop off a bit when we are split, so I'm just wanting you to know that could happen on Saturday.  If you sometimes listen to music while you race, this might be the time to put something on if you are already carrying earbuds.

The course is pretty flat except for the "Iroquois Park" portion that you will do... but it's not too bad and from there it's a fairly easy path back to the finish line.  I'm hopeful that the rain forecast stays scattered; it seems to have improved a bit since I last looked at the forecast.


----------



## roxymama

@Wendy98 The Flying Pig medals were just announced for next weekend.  I'm particularly fond of the 1-miler beer bucket medal and quite glad I signed up even if this race slightly frightens me.  




Omg that pic came out way too big!


----------



## sourire

roxymama said:


> And this is why I ask Dopeybadger when this stuff comes up (like why I'm running today instead of yesterday)    Because its a bit more scientific than my dartboard approach.



Hehe you took the words right out of my mouth!! On the current training plan which is a floating schedule (day 1, day 2, etc), I have been trying to move from 3 runs a week, up to 4. It's been a struggle with the work sched at times, but it's going better than expected. Have been getting in the 4th run every other week so far.

ATTQOTD: The run that gets dropped if it must is my tempo or strength pace workout for now. The two easy pace runs and the long run stay.

@DopeyBadger does a great job fielding my questions about which runs to move, skip, etc, when "things come up"!


----------



## pixarmom

Quotes of the Days!  I haven't been lost on a run (but lots of pre-race dreams about it.)  I never weigh myself ever.  And I wouldn't skip a long run.

Also, change of plans for this weekend.  In my spring race registration spree, I registered for four races in four weekends this month.  This weekend's race was iffy because it's the same day as our son's state solo competition, but I took my chances that his performance would be scheduled after my race.  No so.    Yay for solo competition!  Boo for no race!


----------



## its_jason

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When something suddenly comes up in your schedule and you have to cut a run short or eliminate a run during the week, which type of workout is better to skip? An easy short run, a long run, a speed workout, tempo etc? What workout should you absolutely not skip?



*ATQOTD:* I use the Hanson rule of never missing a SOS (something of substance) workout. Depending on the number of days missed will determine how I adjust the schedule, losing the single weekly rest day is typical adjustment.


----------



## Wendy98

I don't miss workouts.  I am fortunate enough to have schedule flexibility and may have to take an "unscheduled off day".  If I can foresee it happening, I will front load my week with workouts.  If something unexpected comes up, I will increase the next day or two.  I will sometimes shorten a workout or run rather than miss it altogether.  My kids have a million activities.  I will run or go to the gym for 45 minutes while they do their activity.  I have been known to crank out a fast 4 miles on the treadmill at 10:30 pm if that is my only option.  

I also will switch things around if that means doing a long run in more favorable weather.

My biggest advice would be to accept the missed workout and move on.


----------



## Wendy98

roxymama said:


> @Wendy98 The Flying Pig medals were just announced for next weekend.  I'm particularly fond of the 1-miler beer bucket medal and quite glad I signed up even if this race slightly frightens me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg that pic came out way too big!



I love the Little Kings medal!  This race scares the crap out of me--fear of public humiliation.  I was asked to be part of the elite race like last year.  I am NOT a mile racer.  I need distance to find my groove.  Last year when I did it, we were the last race--there were 8 of us.  There was no hiding.  I haven't even worked on speed since I have been back from Boston.  Everything seems healed except this pesky tendon in my foot.  Speed aggravates it.  I am doing the full Pig and don't want to start that race in pain.


----------



## roxymama

Wendy98 said:


> I love the Little Kings medal!  This race scares the crap out of me--fear of public humiliation.  I was asked to be part of the elite race like last year.  I am NOT a mile racer.  I need distance to find my groove.  Last year when I did it, we were the last race--there were 8 of us.  There was no hiding.  I haven't even worked on speed since I have been back from Boston.  Everything seems healed except this pesky tendon in my foot.  Speed aggravates it.  I am doing the full Pig and don't want to start that race in pain.



Needing to find a groove sounds very familiar.  Luckily I'm not elite and I'm scared to get injured before Tink weekend.  So if you see my my name with an 8 or 9 next to it, that's probably about right.  Unless I decide to go "puke levels"!


----------



## MrsHull

ATTQOTD: I would be more likely to skip a recovery run than any other. But it is rare that I label them. Maybe I should have a plan? lol


----------



## GreatLakes

roxymama said:


> @Wendy98 The Flying Pig medals were just announced for next weekend.  I'm particularly fond of the 1-miler beer bucket medal and quite glad I signed up even if this race slightly frightens me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg that pic came out way too big!



The Flying Pig has become my favorite race weekend.  The plan next year is to bring the kid and dog down and do the Piglet and Flying Fur races with them and then either the half or Full the next day.  I've done the half 3 times and the 3-way challenge once.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Most races give tech or cotton shirts as their swag but what are some unique items races have given out? At this point I, like many runners I'm sure, have enough shirts to clothe a small village so what alternative swag do you wish you got for races instead of another shirt.

Todays QOTD is also a suggestion from a fellow forum member. Thank you for the suggestion and keep em coming!

ATTQOTD: To be very honest I can not think of something that would be practical for a race to give out that I would want. I have had a pair of running socks with my swag bag that had the races logo on them which was cool. However, if it meant bringing the cost of registration down I would go with just collecting my bib.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I love swag.   Almost all of my swag has been t-shirts, although I have gotten the following alternative things:

13.1 sticker from 2016 Maine Coast HM (that is not on my car)
fleece zip up jacket from 2016 New England HM that I wear ALL THE TIME
Swix winter running hats with the race logo embroidered on them from 2015 and 2016 Great Island 5K
pullover hoodie from 2017 Snowflake Shuffle that I also wear ALL THE TIME
I really like the jacket and the sweatshirt.  I wish more races did that.  I liked the hats too (although I like the 2016 one more, it's a blue/white/gray striped knit with a little pompom, the 2015 one is just a plain blue fleece), although I don't wear them running because my head always gets overly warm when I'm running so I don't often wear a hat except from like 0-20F, and then I wear one that's a bit bigger that my ponytail fits better under.  They are great for walking the dog though in the winter when it's cold but not bitterly cold.

I have run some races (Maine Coast and Old Port HMs... same company runs both) where the registration fee is just a base fee for just a bib for people who don't want swag, and then there are add on fees for t-shirts, hats, glass mugs, locker rental, VIP parking, and VIP porta-potties.  After having done both those races last year, I would totally spring for the VIP all inclusive upgrade that includes all of those things in one fee not for the swag... but for the locker rental, parking, and porta-potties! The parking was pretty far from the start for both in the non-VIP parking. I didn't rent a locker at the first one and had to trek all the way back to my car to drop off my shirt because I am not a fan of free bag check, I don't trust it.  I really needed to use the porta-potty before the race started and between the long walk back and forth to the car and the line at the non VIP potties, I was cutting it pretty close to the start time.  But not quite as close as at Old Port where I did get the locker so I didn't have to bring the shirt back to my car, but the parking situation got me there so late that I got stuck in a really long line at the locker rental (that was kind of their fault, they had the locker lines for people who'd already rented lockers mixed up with people just doing the free bag check... they really should have separated them).  By the time I got out of the locker line and into one of the non-VIP potties... the first wave of the race started while I was in there. Good thing I was in the second wave.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I really like when races have running jackets/sweatshirts/pullovers because even if the registration is a little bit pricier...those type of products generally more expensive in stores.  So at this point most of my running outerwear for the cold weather months are from race swag.  Bonus that I don't mind getting them all sweaty and gross.
I did get a big soup bowl sizes mug from a race once instead of a medal.  
Oh and a Shamrock themed knit winter hat...I'll use that a ton this winter.

I always get sad when I get fun sunglasses because they are useless to me (prescription, non-contact wearer right here.)


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races give tech or cotton shirts as their swag but what are some unique items races have given out? At this point I, like many runners I'm sure, have enough shirts to clothe a small village so what alternative swag do you wish you got for races instead of another shirt.



The Turkey Trot I do gives out one of those hats with the pompom on top instead of a shirt. The 2015 hat is my winter running hat (it's not moisture-wicking, but it actually doesn't get that gross and is pretty comfortable) and the 2016 hat is what I wear with my winter dress coat (and my everyday winter hat is starting to reach the end of its lifecycle, so I'm excited to see what the 2017 colors are ... hopefully they'll match my scarf).
I don't really mind tech shirts as swag because those I wear. Cotton shirts I don't really wear (except occasionally around the house), so those I'm less excited about. Basically, I like it when my race swag is stuff I would have otherwise had to buy - I'd be happy with tech shirts, outerwear, socks, hats, drawstring bags (although I don't really buy those so much as steal them from my dad, who gets them from colleges). I'm not picky, I just want it to save me from having to buy something.


----------



## roxymama

sub-answer:  I hate cotton shirts so much if they are unisex or men's cut because I won't run in them and I won't wear them in normal life and they usually are not the soft comfy cotton I'd wear as pajamas.  So I'd rather just get a bib and nothing else if cotton guy-shirts are the only thing being offered.  
I understand they are cheaper for small races to order so I don't fault them for giving them out (I like the local small races and their price point afterall), but they feel like such a waste in my closet doing nothing.  I should clear them out and donate them!! (think I will)


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races give tech or cotton shirts as their swag but what are some unique items races have given out? At this point I, like many runners I'm sure, have enough shirts to clothe a small village so what alternative swag do you wish you got for races instead of another shirt.


I have a bunch of wine glasses from the local winery races, a cool metal coaster/beer opener from a race at a brewery, a tomato soup mug, a hoodie from Hot Chocolate, a hooded pullover from great pumpkin run, and a beautiful 1/4 zip from wine glass half that I LOVE.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races give tech or cotton shirts as their swag but what are some unique items races have given out? At this point I, like many runners I'm sure, have enough shirts to clothe a small village so what alternative swag do you wish you got for races instead of another shirt.



I have had hoodies, jackets and long sleeve quarter zips for a bunch of races here in MN (maybe they think we are just too cold for the standard t shirts ), a hat and sunglasses for another, coffee travel mugs, and one coming up that gives out pint glasses. To be honest I have so many hoodies and jackets from races that I could actually go for the standard t-shirt swag!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races give tech or cotton shirts as their swag but what are some unique items races have given out? At this point I, like many runners I'm sure, have enough shirts to clothe a small village so what alternative swag do you wish you got for races instead of another shirt.



Shirts, shirts, shirts, running shirts everywhere!  I'm a pack rat and almost never throw anything away, so I am awash in race shirts.  I love Dopey, but I got seven new shirts out of it this year (they gave me an extra Goofy shirt in the bag)!!  It's so bad that now that my younger daughter has moved out, I've commandeered her chest of drawers to dedicate to my running clothes.  And filled it up already...

The races I have done really haven't done much in the way of non-shirt extras.  The only ones I've gotten anything alternative from (still got shirts, too) have been Tobacco Road and City of Oaks.  Tobacco Road gave out logo water bottles last year and a free pair of Feetures socks this year.  City of Oaks gave out a logo pair of Feetures socks last year.  Nothing really cool.

I can't really think of anything that I'd like as swag from a race.  At this point, I'd rather have a reduced race fee with the option of adding a shirt for a group rate at registration.  That way, I'd only get shirts for races that I was particularly interested in.  Except for runDisney.  They need to keep including the shirts.  They're generally pretty cool.  And we all know if they went with my suggestion they'd keep the registration fee the same and then "allow" you to buy a shirt at full price...


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I still like getting tech shirts. I honestly can't think of anything I'd prefer to a tech shirt that is reasonably within the economic constraints of most race swag bags. I'm also a hoarder, but I like having several weeks of shirts available at all times.

Cotton shirts?  All they've done is give me a burden, because I'm definitely never wearing it.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races give tech or cotton shirts as their swag but what are some unique items races have given out? At this point I, like many runners I'm sure, have enough shirts to clothe a small village so what alternative swag do you wish you got for races instead of another shirt.


I actually don't mind the shirts and I recently purged quite a few because they no longer fit. I've changed sizes enough in the last few years that it's nice to not need to buy new running shirts every time. If you were to see me on the weekend, I'm likely wearing a race t shirt or jacket.

However, like others said, I'm also a big fan of the jackets and sweatshirts since these are typically a more premium item. I've received all sorts of other swag: hats, ear warmers, socks, running belt, drawstring bags, window clings, magnets, beer stein. My favorites have been running gloves and wine glass since I actually use those. I've used some of the other items, but not nearly as often. The only somewhat unique item that comes to mind is tickets to an upcoming St. Louis Cardinals game for a race that their charity organization hosted.

My absolute least favorite is the white cotton t shirt. I'm never going to wear that. Coming in a close second is the drawstring bag. When will the world realize everyone has like 20 drawstring bag freebies and that's enough?


----------



## Simba's Girl

ATQOTD: Beer and a delicious mug of hot chocolate post race. There's one race I want to do (eventually when the kids are old enough) that gives out beer openers and Painkillers (the adult beverage) at the end of it.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races give tech or cotton shirts as their swag but what are some unique items races have given out? At this point I, like many runners I'm sure, have enough shirts to clothe a small village so what alternative swag do you wish you got for races instead of another shirt?



Some favorite swag includes:
- dry bag from IMFL
- pint glass from Saint Arnold's Santo de Mayo 5k
- hoodie from Texas Trails 50k
- running hat from Comrades

I have more than enough tech shirts I never wear, but not enough cotton ones. Those are ideal for wearing post-run when hot & sweaty. And I'll be happy to take drawstring bags from anyone who doesn't want theirs. They are perfect laundry bags when traveling.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races give tech or cotton shirts as their swag but what are some unique items races have given out? At this point I, like many runners I'm sure, have enough shirts to clothe a small village so what alternative swag do you wish you got for races instead of another shirt.


A cream puff! Lol, it was the cream puff 5K so if they didn't do that it would've been very disappointing. I think I also got a ticket to our state fair with that which was nice because I love the WI state fair. Otherwise I've done Disney races and we all know they don't give out anything special.


----------



## Miranda

I've actually never gotten a drawstring bag from a race except from Tink 2015!

I do have a bunch of shirts (cotton and tech) that I'm never going to wear except for when there's laundry being done or to sleep in... anything unisex that is short sleeve will just not get worn under most circumstances.  I can't stand how unisex shirts fit... they are always too tight at the hips, too loose in the mid-section, and the sleeves always seem to go down to my elbows.  I'm a larger lady (6'0" and sporting a few extra lbs), and if there's ladies cut, I need XL or XXL, but it's preferable to getting a L unisex because the sleeves will be the right length and it won't look like a balloon on me with a puffy chest and mid-section but skin tight across the hips.


----------



## Sailormoon2

*attqotd: *

Back pack and toque: Hypothermic Half-Marathon
Thermal Jacket: Resolution Run
Ball Cap (in hideous flourescent colours): I can't remember, but it's an annual 5K  in my city


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races give tech or cotton shirts as their swag but what are some unique items races have given out? At this point I, like many runners I'm sure, have enough shirts to clothe a small village so what alternative swag do you wish you got for races instead of another shirt.



Things I have gotten include a gym bag, socks, wind shell, pint glass, coffee mug, vented running caps, knit hat, subscription to running times, and a dog bandana for a dog themed trail race I did.  I wish race directors would get a little more imaginative.  I like the pint glass and coffee mug and wouldn't mind a travel mug as well.  Two races I've done also gave out posters which are nice if you want to set up a rec room with race posters though if everyone started doing that I'd run out of wall space pretty quickly.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  As many have listed already, I have gotten Hats/Visors, Pint glasses, hoodie, jacket.  Most of my visors are getting stretched out, so I am hoping some races next season will have them again.  

The most unique one was a pair of Flip-Flops from early last year that were pretty decent quality.


----------



## ebradley23

ATTQOTD - The Richmond Marathon gives fleece blankets to finishers of both the marathon and half marathon distance. They are throw size which work perfect for sending with my son to daycare. He's slept under one at nap time for years now.  They're also great for picnics and travel. They go with us on airplanes. 

If I could pick something I would love to see given it would be a thermal travel cup. Like one of those Yeti knockoffs. I love a good travel cup for coffee.


----------



## roxymama

I forgot that I did get a nice women's necklace at the finish line once (and so did my hubby!)


----------



## sidrich

ATTQOD:
I've just had tech shirts or cotton shirts as swag. Cotton shirts get donated immediately because they never fit right and are usually that cheaper scratchy cotton. I live in a really small apartment with one closet and not enough room in the bedroom for a dresser so  I have to be ruthless about what clothes I keep.
I'm even picky about the tech shirts because I don't like them too big, but I like my shirts to come down far enough that I'm not self conscious running in tights- and sometimes the appropriate size isn't long enough. Those get donated too. (I found out Under Armour discontinued my perfect running shirt and started scrambling to get a few more before all the third party sellers ran out of stock. I'm weird. )
I'd like socks though. Nice ones. Because I'd buy them anyway.


----------



## Flossbolna

I have only done local races and quite a lot of them are totally swag free. You just get a bib. And they offer a t-shirt, but you have to pre-order and buy it. So, I never do. Mainly because I find sizing of tech t-shirts so arbitrary. I own every size from M to XL. How am I supposed to know beforehand which size I am? The one race that always comes with a t-shirt lets you change the size if you had given them the wrong size beforehand. But with these small races, there is no size changing possible. But I am quite happy with this. I rather prefer to pay less for the race then get something that I don't really need. I think if I did a destination race like at WDW, that would be different and I would love to have the shirt as proof though.


----------



## JClimacus

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> I still like getting tech shirts. I honestly can't think of anything I'd prefer to a tech shirt that is reasonably within the economic constraints of most race swag bags. I'm also a hoarder, but I like having several weeks of shirts available at all times.
> 
> Cotton shirts?  All they've done is give me a burden, because I'm definitely never wearing it.



Like Barca I like the tech shirts even if I have a pile. I've gotten logo'd bags but they just clutter up my closet. Myrtle Beach Marathon gave out logo'd socks which I appreciated (in addition to nice tech shirt).


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> First I want to say I understand where your coming from to an extent. The eating is basically a coping thing because of the feeling that you are not getting out there to run. Its not that you dont want to run, you do but injuries are causing hesitation to go out there and run. It is a strange thing. You mentioned surgery on your ankle, how soon could you get it done and recover enough to start light running? Maybe during that time the Dr can figure whats going on with the other areas causing pain. Maybe its the ankles that are leading to your knee pain as you are changing your stride to deal with the ankle issue. I hope it gets better sooner than later. With the amount of things bothering you, I think going to the Dr is your best bet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting us know about this! Everyone on this thread was a beginner at one time, and I think we have a welcoming community for all levels of runners. I try my best to include QOTD that cover some of the basics as well as some more in depth questions to try to keep everyone engaged. I learn a ton of new things here every week. Kinda going all over the place here... I'll reach a point at somewhere along the way. I am glad your friend found you and running and turned things around. Running really does great things for confidence! Tell him from your running friends on the DIS CONGRATS!!!!
> For those who are new or just lurking, I stood in your shoes at one point and I know that feeling of not wanting to ask a question or to get involved because you dont want to feel embarrassed. This thread is the last place you should feel uncomfortable with asking any question. PM someone you trust on this forum if you would rather, but please do ask your question. Someone here has likely had the same question and learned the answer and would be more than happy to help you out rather than learn a hard lesson or get discouraged with your running goals and give up.
> I think I've rambled enough for tonight. See yall tomorrow!



Surgery isn't an option right now.  I am putting my house on the market, as part of the divorce, so I will need to pack this whole house by myself and then move at some point and doing it on crutches will make it harder.  I mean, if I had to get it I would make it work but I can deal with the pain in the ankle, I am used to it now.  I have a brace that I will probably end up running with to keep it from getting worse, and I plan to just add it more biking.  I am not going to crush any PR's anytime soon so I am more concerned about the mental aspect right now.  I just can't go aother 6 months with no activity. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When something suddenly comes up in your schedule and you have to cut a run short or eliminate a run during the week, which type of workout is better to skip? An easy short run, a long run, a speed workout, tempo etc? What workout should you absolutely not skip?
> 
> Todays question was a suggestion from a fellow poster on this thread. Thank you for the suggestion and if anyone would like to suggest a question just send me a PM. Thanks!
> 
> ATTQOTD: If I had to miss a run I would likely skip a recovery / short run. Runs not to miss would be the long run followed by speed work.



I have learned to adjust on the fly the last year.  If I can't run I just count that as a rest day and pick up the next day where I left off.  I used to stress about missing a day but I have learned a lot about perspective recently.  Right now I am just about enjoyment and making myself better.



SheHulk said:


> Same.
> 
> 
> Just offering support, I don't really have advice. If you listen to podcasts, the Runner's World Podcast has had a series about the Editor's quest to BQ. You might find it helpful, because he has been having a lot of bumps in the road physically as well and it's nice to hear that he is having problems but not ditching on his plans (yet). I'm sure it's important to be realistic but also January is a long way off.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually needed this story about your friend today. Younger DS loves Disney, and he comes with me to cheer me on at the races. He's my biggest fan for sure. He has had developmental delays and couldn't participate in sports because of it. But he can walk and even run when he's into it so I try to get him out there when I can. Last week, we were watching videos about the half marathon on YouTube and I kind of blurted out, "You could probably speed walk this with me if you wanted, you're turning 14 which is the age minimum," figuring he will never want to do that but I'd put it out there. But now he seems interested. The plan is to take him out to walk a mile as fast as we can, to try to get a sense of whether we could possibly train to walk 13 miles that fast. Last night I had second thoughts, worrying we would sign up and he would not follow through with the training, etc. But your story made me think it's worth it to try. His older brother is typically developing and has always played sports and I know he wishes he had some accomplishments of his own. It would be a real boost for him if we can make it work.



Thanks for the support.  I am glad the story helped and I hope your DS will give it a try and find something he loves as much as his brother.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races give tech or cotton shirts as their swag but what are some unique items races have given out? At this point I, like many runners I'm sure, have enough shirts to clothe a small village so what alternative swag do you wish you got for races instead of another shirt.
> 
> Todays QOTD is also a suggestion from a fellow forum member. Thank you for the suggestion and keep em coming!
> 
> ATTQOTD: To be very honest I can not think of something that would be practical for a race to give out that I would want. I have had a pair of running socks with my swag bag that had the races logo on them which was cool. However, if it meant bringing the cost of registration down I would go with just collecting my bib.



My race shirts all go in a drawer.  I don't wear them.  But, they are part of the story so I keep them.  I love my Disney shirts and I love the BAA shirts.  Opening the drawer on occasion and seeing the Boston Marathon colors remind me why I do this.  It may not be working out as planned right now but I still have that lofty goal.  And hearing the recent recaps on this thread, and other places I follow, confirms I need to find a way to run that race some day.  I'm a bit off topic here but I don't really have any weird stuff from races yet, no.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I have a bunch of the free tech shirts and a few cotton. I work in a very casual office (basically I am locked in my own office all day and rarely interact with staff other than my assistant and direct boss), so I am able to wear them all the time. Since I can't run in anything with sleeves unless it is freezing outside (and then I wear a hoodie over a tank), I don't mind the free shirts for work/casual wear. I like the long sleeve runDisney shirts for wearing to work in the winter. The coolest other swag I have received, besides the cups, lanyards, samples, etc. is a free ticket to the same theme park I was running a race thru.

ETA: I don't know what else I would like to receive with entry - maybe good socks? 
Also, I would love to get more of the free drawstring bags as that is what I lug my running stuff to work in every day and carry to races for my extra stuff.


----------



## ZellyB

QOTD:  Yeah, I have so many tech shirts right now, but I still like getting them.  My favorite shirt was a half zipper pullover from the Run the Rock race here last year.  It's a great heavier weight and really good quality with thumbholes.  Love it.  As far as something more unique, the most was a miniature cowbell with the race info printed on it for the Mo' Cowbell race we ran a few years ago.  We also get beer glasses for our local St. Patrick's ShamRox 15K run.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have way too many shirts that I doubt I will ever wear...I really want to get them made into one of those blankets though. The most unique thing I have won at a race was one pound of sweet potato souffle after a Thanksgiving race last year. The swag I love the most is a medal, I am obsessed with them!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I'm still so new to running and have only run in 1 5k race. I got a beer pint glass and a free beer at the end so that was pretty cool. I would like to get a hoodie and maybe some gear I could try out.


----------



## Chaitali

I've gotten the usual suspects people mentioned already.  There was one race where I got a buff, and I thought that was a great idea!  I've used it lots, especially in the cold weather.  The Richmond Half Marathon provides finishers with a blanket, which I thought was a nice touch.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races give tech or cotton shirts as their swag but what are some unique items races have given out? At this point I, like many runners I'm sure, have enough shirts to clothe a small village so what alternative swag do you wish you got for races instead of another shirt.



Our local turkey trot is called the Run for Pie, and you get a Sara Lee pie at the end of the race.  It is also 3.14 (Pi) miles long.


----------



## GollyGadget

FFigawi said:


> And I'll be happy to take drawstring bags from anyone who doesn't want theirs. They are perfect laundry bags when traveling.





Dis5150 said:


> Also, I would love to get more of the free drawstring bags as that is what I lug my running stuff to work in every day and carry to races for my extra stuff.



Now I know where to send all my bags when my closet starts overflowing with them again!


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: Nearly every time I just get a tech shirt for the race.  I ran in the Hillbilly Half last year in Franklin TN and they gave us fresh GA peaches for finishing which was cool.  Tomorrow, I am running the Rock N Roll Marathon in Nashville and they are providing finisher jackets for completing the race which is cool.  Also the medals are light up which I have never seen before.  Here is the link if anyone would like to check them out:
http://www.runrocknroll.com/nashville/news/2017/03/2017-music-city-swag/


----------



## FredtheDuck

Yesterday's QOTD: The 10k I just did gave out headphones at the end of the race. Cheap, crummy ones. When you look at their website at the runner premium, there's even a disclaimer about how they don't recommend running with headphones (and the race didn't allow them), so I was really confused as to why that was the finisher prize. That race also gave out a tech shirt and the race packet came with a vented hat that I really like, so redemption, I guess. 

Except for the the 10k, all of my races have been 5ks... t-shirts (and one tech shirt) for DAYS... If I got to pick, a buff or a pint glass would be neat!


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Nothing unique swag-wise.  I have gotten some luggage tags from anniversary runDisney races...the best thing I got was a sample of sweat-proof sunscreen from a local race.  That was pretty useful.

I would love an option to get a "bib only" registration and skip the shirt...right now I just donate my local race shirts (my Disney ones are in a pile waiting to be made into a quilt).


----------



## sidrich

kywyldcat03 said:


> ATTQOTD: Nearly every time I just get a tech shirt for the race.  I ran in the Hillbilly Half last year in Franklin TN and they gave us fresh GA peaches for finishing which was cool.  Tomorrow, I am running the Rock N Roll Marathon in Nashville and they are providing finisher jackets for completing the race which is cool.  Also the medals are light up which I have never seen before.  Here is the link if anyone would like to check them out:
> http://www.runrocknroll.com/nashville/news/2017/03/2017-music-city-swag/


Hey that challenge medal with the spinning guitar pick is adorable. And I actually think the 1 mile shirt is the cutest of the three.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD: We've received finisher hats, Santa hats, 1/4 zip jackets, wine glasses, beer mugs, earrings, glow in the dark shoelaces, mittens, sunglasses, towels, blankets, backpacks, drawstring bags, post race massages, socks, luggage tags, lanyards, beads, bottle openers, corkscrews, frisbees, beach balls, and free race photographs.   Probably forgetting other items.

The free photos and massage are probably the most useful.   Still need to try the glow in the dark shoelaces.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races give tech or cotton shirts as their swag but what are some unique items races have given out? At this point I, like many runners I'm sure, have enough shirts to clothe a small village so what alternative swag do you wish you got for races instead of another shirt.



A NH-based running company, Millennium Running, has always had out-of-the-box swag. Some examples:

- Kilts
- Running Lamp hats
- hoodie t-shirts
- hoodie sweatshirts
- scarf
- trucker hats
- full Santa suits

Some sound odd, but the swag item go perfectly with the respective race theme!


----------



## Miranda

derekleigh said:


> A NH-based running company, Millennium Running, has always had out-of-the-box swag. Some examples:


Yup, that's where my fleece zip jacket and hoodie sweatshirt come from, from 2 of their races.


----------



## kywyldcat03

sidrich said:


> Hey that challenge medal with the spinning guitar pick is adorable. And I actually think the 1 mile shirt is the cutest of the three.


Yes I agree.  I wish the marathon shirts were as cool as the 1 mile shirts.  I went to the expo yesterday and to get a tech shirt with the course map on it was $35.  That seemed crazy to me but I know people will buy it.  I thought about doing the challenge (1 miler plus marathon) but decided against it due to schedule conflicts.  It is going to be a roaster tomorrow hitting nearly 90 degrees by the time I finish.


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD *Have you ever met someone famous at a Disney park? If so who?

ATTQOTD: Yes... I think Bill Rodgers at HS the day before the marathon. I'll beable  to confirm that this July


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Have you ever met someone famous at a Disney park? If so who?



Not unless you count Mickey, Minnie, etc. 

If you do, then yes, I see someone famous around practically every corner.

ETA: When I was younger I vaguely remember being at one of the parks when some Disney tween star was in one of the parades, but I have no recollection of who it was or whether they retain any notoriety.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  Famous people at Disney Parks?   We met Adam West (original Batman for you youngsters out there) at DW in 1993.

I've also seen some familiar looking princesses and rodents running around the parks....they must be famous by now, right?!!


----------



## pixarmom

Love the swag question!  Other than shirts, I've received an iron girl tank top, lots of sweatshirts (both pullover and zip,) santa hats and beards, tech hoodies, lots of medals that double as bottle-openers (and one that's a magnet too!) socks, mittens, drawstring bags, tote bags and free race photos.  One of my favorites is a beer glass I received for a half marathon first place age group award - it's so fun and makes me happy.  I have a medal display (in my closet, so I guess that's not much of a display) but it's cluttered with various medals, so the glass is not only much more useful, but a more frequent reminder of great race memories!


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: YES! DH and I had APs at DLR when we lived in LA. Completely by chance, we were there the day of the Pirates of the Caribbean premiere. They had a red carpet line going down main street, and we got to see Keira Knightley and a whole bunch of other cast members, plus Ozzie Smith in a Pittsburgh Pirates members-only jacket and hat (I still have no idea why he was at the premier but he was really nice!).


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Have not met anyone famous there, but I certainly would have loved to be on Pirates at DL the other night when Johnny Depp was spotted as Capt Jack Sparrow! So cool!! Here's an article in case anyone might want to read more about it. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...hnny-depp-disneyland-surprise-trnd/index.html


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: I didn't meet her but when I was waiting for the Princess 5K to start, runDisney was filming a promo-type thing with Miranda May (I think she's on some Disney channel show)...I was a few people behind her.  No idea if I ended up in the background of the promo.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: It was either Joey Fatone or someone who looked just like him walking up to the front of the corrals but I was too nervous to find out.  

Does Meb count?  I saw him at a RnR race and got a high five.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: When running the Marathon this year at Disney, I was running down Floridian Way and caught up to Jeff Galloway.  I said hello and we high fived and went on our way.  He is such an inspiration and definitely a celebrity to me.


----------



## Ariel484

Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD: I didn't meet her but when I was waiting for the Princess 5K to start, runDisney was filming a promo-type thing with Miranda May (I think she's on some Disney channel show)...I was a few people behind her.  No idea if I ended up in the background of the promo.


Forgot one - my brother saw Drew Carey at the finish line of the 2013 WDW Half and got a shoutout from him since he was wearing a Browns shirt (I'd run on ahead and didn't see Drew...that's what I get for ditching my brother!).  And I've seen Jeff Galloway at the expos, of course.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: During the 2016 Marathon Weekend, I saw Paula Radcliffe (women's marathon world record holder).  They brought her out just before the 5k started and placed her in front of the start tape.  I was able to pass her during the 5k and never saw her again (I'll leave out the part about her running with her 9 year old daughter....  ).  Then during the 10k, I didn't see her at the start.  I was cruising along and then at around mile 1, someone with amazingly beautiful running form passed me.  And she passed me like a bolt of lightning, yet didn't even look like she was trying too hard.  It was Paula again.  This time some poor guy was trying to keep pace with her and was left in the dust in a matter of 50m.  It was awesome to see her form and her speed in a real life event as she passed me while I was also running my hardest.  It is one of the highlights of my running journey.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Minnie Mouse.... duh.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Have you ever met someone famous at a Disney park? If so who?



In 2011 [Disney half] my wife and I came within shouting distance of Al Roker and Natalie Morales from the Today show.  Meredith Vieira was running too, but we didn't see her or maybe just didn't recognize her.  It was dark and early.  Also, back in the day there were regular sport's guests at the ESPN Club on the Boardwalk, so I was able to meet Scottie Pippen, Ivan "Pudge" Rodriguez, Scotty Bowman, Mike Eruzione, Mike Lowell, and Keith Sims, to name a few.


----------



## Simba's Girl

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Have you ever met someone famous at a Disney park? If so who?



ATQOTD: Yes! we've met Scott Zolak (Backup QB on the Patriots pre Brady years) and Doug Flutie waiting to get into MK


----------



## baxter24

Yesterday's QOTD: Most times, it's just the generic race tshirt swag. My favorite non shirt swag was the finishers blanket I got at the end of the Richmond half marathon. Itwareally nice to wrap up in something after the race and they have proven to be great blankets to keep in the car for my kids.

Today's QOTD: We met Trista and Ryan from the Bachelorette at the 2012 marathon weekend expo. I think he was running the half or the full that weekend.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: Nobody. Of course I lived in Manhattan for years and never saw famous people when DH did all the time so I might just walk past people and don't recognize them.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD technically only famous for DISers but I met Tom Bell (DL edition if DisUnplugged podcast) at DCA back in 2015...


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Have you ever met someone famous at a Disney park? If so who?



If I did, I probably wouldn't have realized. I don't generally recognize famous people.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I have to share today's run, it was a 5 mile run and I decided to try a new place. It was a 10 minute drive to get there, an out and back trail that follows a river and there were bathrooms along the way so all in all it was a great place to run and I'll go back and run there again. The first half was uphill but I knew if  I powered through it, the last half would be all downhill. I did have about 4 or 5 minutes I had to stop for a traffic jam on the trail but I'll take that kind of traffic and views any day.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Have you ever met someone famous at a Disney park? If so who?



Only if you count folks I've met on this message board.


----------



## Jules76126

When I did a CP program, we did see a few celebrities. However, as a CM you need to treat them like normal guests so no pictures, autographs, etc which is fine. I think they would prefer that to be honest.

When I was there, we saw Christina Aguilera, Randy Moss, Gary Sinise, and if I remember correctly, John Stamos. I think there was another athlete or two, but honestly I am not into sports so I don't recognize anyone outside New England teams and I certainly would have remembered Tom Brady haha.  The interaction is so quick, you barely notice.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Would anyone in this thread be interested in reading it if I wrote up a trip report for my Dark Side Challenge trip?


----------



## baxter24

I would @*DisneyDreamer !  Love hearing people's race experience!


----------



## McNs

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Would anyone in this thread be interested in reading it if I wrote up a trip report for my Dark Side Challenge trip?


Is Mickey a Mouse???


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: I'm terrible at recognizing celebrities unless they're followed by paparazzi or specifically coming in for a magazine/tv appearance.  I've apparently taken care of or interacted with several, but never knew. So Disney parks are even worse!  However, during one of our recent trips I heard some workers saying that a boy band was there (1 Direction? Harry Styles? though I had no idea who they were at the time) and then later I saw a huge group of girls excitedly walking by.  I also heard my #1 teenage crush was at the park the same day (Billy Corgan!!!!!)


----------



## keahgirl8

JulieODC said:


> I try not to skip but to reschedule - as I only run 3-4 times a week. So that's usually doable!
> 
> Also thanks to all for the Chicago running tips - I had a great 10 mile run in Sunday morning. Great way to see the city views!



Same here.  I usually just move days around.  I will sometime bleed over one week into the next, having my long run early in the next week for example.    I have had to move weeks around before, which isn't the best.  I had to do that with 10K training late last year/early this year.  Jeff Galloway's plan has 3 30 minute runs one week and then 2 30's and a long run the next.  I had to skip some of the 30 minute weeks.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races give tech or cotton shirts as their swag but what are some unique items races have given out? At this point I, like many runners I'm sure, have enough shirts to clothe a small village so what alternative swag do you wish you got for races instead of another shirt.
> 
> Todays QOTD is also a suggestion from a fellow forum member. Thank you for the suggestion and keep em coming!
> 
> ATTQOTD: To be very honest I can not think of something that would be practical for a race to give out that I would want. I have had a pair of running socks with my swag bag that had the races logo on them which was cool. However, if it meant bringing the cost of registration down I would go with just collecting my bib.



Probably the only non-shirt swag I've gotten was a reusable shopping tote.  It was nothing fancy, but really pretty colors and high quality.  It was pretty impressed that we got that on top of a tech shirt AND a medal.  This was for a 5K!



camaker said:


> Shirts, shirts, shirts, running shirts everywhere!  I'm a pack rat and almost never throw anything away, so I am awash in race shirts.  I love Dopey, but I got seven new shirts out of it this year (they gave me an extra Goofy shirt in the bag)!!  It's so bad that now that my younger daughter has moved out, I've commandeered her chest of drawers to dedicate to my running clothes.  And filled it up already...
> 
> The races I have done really haven't done much in the way of non-shirt extras.  The only ones I've gotten anything alternative from (still got shirts, too) have been Tobacco Road and City of Oaks.  Tobacco Road gave out logo water bottles last year and a free pair of Feetures socks this year.  City of Oaks gave out a logo pair of Feetures socks last year.  Nothing really cool.
> 
> I can't really think of anything that I'd like as swag from a race.  At this point, I'd rather have a reduced race fee with the option of adding a shirt for a group rate at registration.  That way, I'd only get shirts for races that I was particularly interested in.  Except for runDisney.  They need to keep including the shirts.  They're generally pretty cool.  And we all know if they went with my suggestion they'd keep the registration fee the same and then "allow" you to buy a shirt at full price...



So many shirts!  Plus I buy shirts.  I don't know why.  I get enough shirts just from runDisney to keep me clothed. lol



Flossbolna said:


> I have only done local races and quite a lot of them are totally swag free. You just get a bib. And they offer a t-shirt, but you have to pre-order and buy it. So, I never do. Mainly because I find sizing of tech t-shirts so arbitrary. I own every size from M to XL. How am I supposed to know beforehand which size I am? The one race that always comes with a t-shirt lets you change the size if you had given them the wrong size beforehand. But with these small races, there is no size changing possible. But I am quite happy with this. I rather prefer to pay less for the race then get something that I don't really need. I think if I did a destination race like at WDW, that would be different and I would love to have the shirt as proof though.





LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Have you ever met someone famous at a Disney park? If so who?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Yes... I think Bill Rodgers at HS the day before the marathon. I'll beable  to confirm that this July



Never met anyone famous in the parks, but I did see a taping of Regis and Kelly (Yes Regis.  It was a long time ago!) once.  It was a cool experience and I got some great pictures.



roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: It was either Joey Fatone or someone who looked just like him walking up to the front of the corrals but I was too nervous to find out.
> 
> Does Meb count?  I saw him at a RnR race and got a high five.



I would totally freak out.  For Joey Fatone OR Meb. lol



dis_or_dat said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm terrible at recognizing celebrities unless they're followed by paparazzi or specifically coming in for a magazine/tv appearance.  I've apparently taken care of or interacted with several, but never knew. So Disney parks are even worse!  However, during one of our recent trips I heard some workers saying that a boy band was there (1 Direction? Harry Styles? though I had no idea who they were at the time) and then later I saw a huge group of girls excitedly walking by.  I also heard my #1 teenage crush was at the park the same day (Billy Corgan!!!!!)



So am I!  I've probably seen tons of them and not known.  I always look at every person who walks around with a plaid, but I've never recognized anyone.  I try!  I wouldn't ever approach them.  I'd probably just try to take a selfie strategically in front of them. lol


----------



## Wendy98

I've never spotted a celeb while at WDW or at least didn't notice if there was one.  A few years ago, President Obama was going to give a speech at MK during our trip.  We avoided MK that day for logistical reasons.  We ate at Crystal Palace the night before and got all kinds of scoop from our server.


----------



## Wendy98

Ariel484 said:


> Forgot one - my brother saw Drew Carey at the finish line of the 2013 WDW Half and got a shoutout from him since he was wearing a Browns shirt (I'd run on ahead and didn't see Drew...that's what I get for ditching my brother!).  And I've seen Jeff Galloway at the expos, of course.


I saw Drew Carey at Planet Hollywood in Las Vegas back in the 90s.  He was eating chicken wings.


----------



## Wendy98

baxter24 said:


> I would @*DisneyDreamer !  Love hearing people's race experience!


Agreed.


----------



## McNs

First rainy run of the year this morning. I'm 1 week out from my half so couldn't skip, fortunately it was only 30-40 mins easy. I went faster than I should have, there is a Strava segment on my  route today, I was feeling good approaching it so decided to go for it. Wound up with a PR on that segment . Tomorrow's run is 1.5-2 hours and more rain is forecast...

I was looking at my running goal for the year on Strava - 1000km. I'm already over 450km so thought I should tweak it a little. I decided to stick with the 1000 but make it miles not kilometres! I now need to run just under 3 miles a day for the rest of the year


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Have you ever met someone famous at a Disney park? If so who?



I had a good chat with Bart Yasso at the finish line a few years ago. Tried to talk him into joining us for DATW, but he chickened out.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Tina Fey and her daughter were at AK the same day we were earlier this month, but of course we had no idea, just read about it later on the blog.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Have you ever met someone famous at a Disney park? If so who?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Yes... I think Bill Rodgers at HS the day before the marathon. I'll beable  to confirm that this July



I have not met anyone famous at WDW.  Even if I saw someone famous I wouldn't approach them. 

Good luck to anyone racing this weekend if I didn't already say it.


----------



## sky13

So... I'm currently 4 hours away from the start time of my first half marathon... and I'm wondering what did I get myself in for?!

When I signed up for this I was thinking that I had time to train - this was before the last month (which included 90+ hour work weeks) where I didn't have any time or energy to train! I've also been chronically sleep deprived the last month, as evidenced by me sleeping pretty much 20 hours on my first day off today in about 2 weeks...

I guess at worst I can WALK the whole distance? The cut off time is 4.5 hours!

Looking forward to my first official run with my Sparkle Skirt though. I learnt about Sparkle Skirts through here and bought my first in March... I now own two of them with one more on its way!


----------



## MrsHull

keahgirl8 said:


> I always look at every person who walks by with a plaid, but I've never recognized anyone.  I try!  I wouldn't ever approach them.  I'd probably just try to take a selfie strategically in front of them. lol



Me too! And then I feel like a creeper. lol I don't know what I'd do if I ever saw someone famous. Of course, I'd probably squeal with delight if I just ran into someone from the Dis podcasts.

Ran my 424 5k this morning and came in just 10 seconds shy of a PR by my best calculation. The course got messed up and the WHOLE group took a wrong turn, so it was about a half mile longer than it should have been with more hills. And, I got a pizza cutter for swag. That was kind of cool. 

Edited: Scratch that! I got an unofficial PR! My husband figured it out for me. Lol 47:30 for the actual 5k portion, thereabouts.


----------



## Disney at Heart

kywyldcat03 said:


> ATTQOTD: When running the Marathon this year at Disney, I was running down Floridian Way and caught up to Jeff Galloway.  I said hello and we high fived and went on our way.  He is such an inspiration and definitely a celebrity to me.



Love Jeff Galloway and Barbara too. Stayed at GC at Superheroes 2016 on club level (a first for me) and got to talk to Jeff every morning at breakfast and also some in the parks. Then ran beside him at Marathon weekend for a short time at the 10k. He remembered me and we chatted a moment before he took off. (His run segment is MUCH faster than mine!) For a celebrity, he is really a very nice, friendly person, and so is his wife. 



SarahDisney said:


> If I did, I probably wouldn't have realized. I don't generally recognize famous people.


I'm with you. I hardly recognize family if they change their hair. LOL


----------



## Miranda

As if I didn't have enough problems going on with my left leg, I twisted my ankle on the side of a sidewalk today at the end of my run and fell over!   I felt so dumb... we were getting pretty near the end of our 60 minute run and we were walking up a hill, it was pretty hot and our route was really hilly, and the girl I was running with was feeling kind of light headed so was just going to walk the rest of the way.  And then suddenly I was on the ground.  My ankle is a little sore, but not too bad... I think it was a good thing it was so surprising, I didn't try to catch myself and maybe twist it worse, I just went BOOM right down onto the ground.  I ended up jogging a little ways more after that to kinda walk it off and see if things were ok. 

I had my initial meeting with the PT lady on Friday, and I have an evaluation appointment set up on Tuesday to have an initial assessment and come up with a treatment plan.  The good news is that everything I described to her that was going on with my lower back and leg she said she had heard a million times.  She didn't want to say for sure until after the movement assessment and stuff, but she was like 98% sure she had a good idea what was going on and could help me get rid of the tightness with some dry needling and then we'd work on correcting the issues that led to this in the first place.  She was glad I'd signed up for the pilates class, too, because she thought that would be helpful in conjunction with the PT.  And she said I could keep running and stuff and it was good that, even though I'm having a lot of problems sitting and sleeping, it's not causing me problems doing the activity I want to be able to do (i.e. run) and it was good that I came in before that happened because it would take a lot longer to fix.  I don't have to stop running or anything, phew.

This has been week 2 of back to running 3 days a week!  Last week we did 50/50/55 minutes, this week we went up to 55/55/60 minutes.  I guess next week we'll go 60/60/65.   Right now we're kind of just base building I guess before we really get into our 10K training plan.  The 10K is not until July 30, so we have some time before we start to do speed work and hills.


----------



## preciouspups

Hey all!  Back from Dark Side and settling back in.  I need to hit the gym though because I feel like a total slug!  Trying to plan out the next race... I think I'm going to try for the half at Marathon Weekend and then Tink.  I've never even run one half so my husband thinks I'm nuts for planning two.  Of the whole weekend, this is my favorite picture... my kiddo getting cheered on by Mickey!


----------



## sky13

So... I survived my first half marathon!

I was meant to train more for this, but just didn't have time to train at all in the last month. So the most I'd ever run before this was 14K about a month ago, though I did do a couple of 10K runs during the month. Not ideal, but I decided that since I'd already signed up and paid for the half marathon that I might as well turn up for it (and as I wrote above, my backup plan was to just walk the distance)!

The first 10K was very manageable. After 14K, I was just telling myself that any distance beyond this was essentially a personal best, since I'd never done a distance further than 14K before! I hit a wall at around 15-16K and had to keep telling myself that it was only around 5K left to go. For that last 5K I was jogging very, very slowly - so slowly that I had difficulty catching up to some people who were walking! But I finished it, and I'm really very happy about it!

My timing was around 2:55:30 according to my Apple Watch - but need to wait for the official chip timing from the race organisers. This is slow compared to a lot of people here, but I'm very happy to have finished and even happier that I finished under 3 hours!

Love running with my Sparkle Skirt too! It fit so much stuff - I had a few gels, a water bottle, a poncho, a towel, my phone, and a pouch with some cash/card - basically anything I needed for the run! I didn't see anyone else in a running skirt though - don't think they've quite caught on here (Singapore)...

Unfortunately I have a really bad case of chafing on a couple of spots right now, despite all the Body Glide I applied before the run. Anyone have any advice on balms/creams/etc to put on chafed areas?


----------



## preciouspups

sky13 said:


> So... I survived my first half marathon!
> 
> I was meant to train more for this, but just didn't have time to train at all in the last month. So the most I'd ever run before this was 14K about a month ago, though I did do a couple of 10K runs during the month. Not ideal, but I decided that since I'd already signed up and paid for the half marathon that I might as well turn up for it (and as I wrote above, my backup plan was to just walk the distance)!
> 
> The first 10K was very manageable. After 14K, I was just telling myself that any distance beyond this was essentially a personal best, since I'd never done a distance further than 14K before! I hit a wall at around 15-16K and had to keep telling myself that it was only around 5K left to go. For that last 5K I was jogging very, very slowly - so slowly that I had difficulty catching up to some people who were walking! But I finished it, and I'm really very happy about it!
> 
> My timing was around 2:55:30 according to my Apple Watch - but need to wait for the official chip timing from the race organisers. This is slow compared to a lot of people here, but I'm very happy to have finished and even happier that I finished under 3 hours!
> 
> Love running with my Sparkle Skirt too! It fit so much stuff - I had a few gels, a water bottle, a poncho, a towel, my phone, and a pouch with some cash/card - basically anything I needed for the run! I didn't see anyone else in a running skirt though - don't think they've quite caught on here (Singapore)...
> 
> Unfortunately I have a really bad case of chafing on a couple of spots right now, despite all the Body Glide I applied before the run. Anyone have any advice on balms/creams/etc to put on chafed areas?


I use vaseline over some neosporin on those chaffed areas.


----------



## jmasgat

sky13 said:


> So... I survived my first half marathon!
> Unfortunately I have a really bad case of chafing on a couple of spots right now, despite all the Body Glide I applied before the run. Anyone have any advice on balms/creams/etc to put on chafed areas?



First off....congrats on your half! As for the chafing, depends on where it is. I use diaper rash cream---let's just say, on my butt! (and inner thighs).


----------



## Miranda

sky13 said:


> Love running with my Sparkle Skirt too! It fit so much stuff - I had a few gels, a water bottle, a poncho, a towel, my phone, and a pouch with some cash/card - basically anything I needed for the run! I didn't see anyone else in a running skirt though - don't think they've quite caught on here (Singapore)...


You're now the unofficial ambassador.   No one else in my running group had any or even heard of them.  It has only been warm enough for me to run in them at group runs for 2 runs so far this year... someone else already has 3, a third person just group texted at 7:45 this morning that she'd ordered one, and I think 2-3 others are eyeing them too.


----------



## SheHulk

sky13 said:


> So... I survived my first half marathon!
> 
> I was meant to train more for this, but just didn't have time to train at all in the last month. So the most I'd ever run before this was 14K about a month ago, though I did do a couple of 10K runs during the month. Not ideal, but I decided that since I'd already signed up and paid for the half marathon that I might as well turn up for it (and as I wrote above, my backup plan was to just walk the distance)!
> 
> The first 10K was very manageable. After 14K, I was just telling myself that any distance beyond this was essentially a personal best, since I'd never done a distance further than 14K before! I hit a wall at around 15-16K and had to keep telling myself that it was only around 5K left to go. For that last 5K I was jogging very, very slowly - so slowly that I had difficulty catching up to some people who were walking! But I finished it, and I'm really very happy about it!
> 
> My timing was around 2:55:30 according to my Apple Watch - but need to wait for the official chip timing from the race organisers. This is slow compared to a lot of people here, but I'm very happy to have finished and even happier that I finished under 3 hours!
> 
> Love running with my Sparkle Skirt too! It fit so much stuff - I had a few gels, a water bottle, a poncho, a towel, my phone, and a pouch with some cash/card - basically anything I needed for the run! I didn't see anyone else in a running skirt though - don't think they've quite caught on here (Singapore)...
> 
> Unfortunately I have a really bad case of chafing on a couple of spots right now, despite all the Body Glide I applied before the run. Anyone have any advice on balms/creams/etc to put on chafed areas?


Congratulations! You'll only have one first of any distance so enjoy it. 
On the chafing, the only thing I can suggest is, if it's around your bra, you may have the wrong size bra. I thought I knew for sure my bra size, but had terrible chafing around the band area for years. No matter how much Body Glide I used. Finally I got measured and found I had the wrong band and cup size! If the band is too big it has more space to <shoosh> back and forth and chafe you. That's true for any piece of clothing actually.


----------



## ZellyB

@sky13 congrats on your first half!!!  

I second diaper rash cream for chaffed spots.


----------



## ZellyB

@preciouspups that shot of your kiddo is epic!


----------



## preciouspups

ZellyB said:


> @preciouspups that shot of your kiddo is epic!


Thank you!  His cross country coach is hoping to get the school to use it to promote the lower school cross country program.  My husband had a fit about him wearing the Mickey ears but he wanted to and it so made the picture.  Two weeks ago he finished a race only wearing one shoe.  It fell off just before the finish line and he knew someone was coming up on his so he opted to just go without it.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Checking back in after a week in fabulous Mexico Beach/Port St. Joe. To quote Jimmy Buffett: 'Give me oysters and beer for dinner every day of the year, and I'll feel fine'.

Managed to get a 4 mile maintenance run in on 4 days.

Back to the grind tomorrow. Ugh.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Here's the link to my Dark Side trip report for anyone interested! I hope to have an actual update up later today. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/n...a-rundisney-spring-break-trip-report.3601171/


----------



## sky13

preciouspups said:


> I use vaseline over some neosporin on those chaffed areas.





jmasgat said:


> First off....congrats on your half! As for the chafing, depends on where it is. I use diaper rash cream---let's just say, on my butt! (and inner thighs).





SheHulk said:


> Congratulations! You'll only have one first of any distance so enjoy it.
> On the chafing, the only thing I can suggest is, if it's around your bra, you may have the wrong size bra. I thought I knew for sure my bra size, but had terrible chafing around the band area for years. No matter how much Body Glide I used. Finally I got measured and found I had the wrong band and cup size! If the band is too big it has more space to <shoosh> back and forth and chafe you. That's true for any piece of clothing actually.





ZellyB said:


> @sky13 congrats on your first half!!!
> 
> I second diaper rash cream for chaffed spots.



Thanks all and thanks for the suggestions!

The area with the really bad chafing is on my inner upper right arm - the race vest kept rubbing against it while running and about halfway through I knew that that was going to be a really sore spot. It was so bad after the run that even moving my arm was painful for a while! Weirdly my left arm appears to have been spared completely...

There are some other chafing spots (including around my bra area) but those are minor compared to the spot on my arm!

Think I'll have to look out for those tomorrow if the spot is still really sore!



Miranda said:


> You're now the unofficial ambassador.   No one else in my running group had any or even heard of them.  It has only been warm enough for me to run in them at group runs for 2 runs so far this year... someone else already has 3, a third person just group texted at 7:45 this morning that she'd ordered one, and I think 2-3 others are eyeing them too.



 They are seriously amazing for running in! Very glad I ordered one last month!
The best part is that everything fits so well in the pockets that once they're in, I didn't think about them at all during the run (no bouncing up and down or anything)!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Personally, I think runDisney needs to fix this. My feeling is they won't be seen as part of the legitimate running community, and will attract the wrong kind of attention if they don't address it:

https://www.marathoninvestigation.com/2017/04/cheating-evidence-disney-marathon.html


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Have you ever met someone famous at a Disney park? If so who?


Do other Disers count? That's about it. I was in Disney once when Tom Cruise was there but never saw him.


----------



## jmasgat

Chasing Dopey said:


> Personally, I think runDisney needs to fix this. My feeling is they won't be seen as part of the legitimate running community, and will attract the wrong kind of attention if they don't address it:
> 
> https://www.marathoninvestigation.com/2017/04/cheating-evidence-disney-marathon.html



I don't think Disney will do anything.  They are good at certain things with their races--which at this point they probably run on auto-pilot--but I don't think they will take the time to sort it out--or even see it as something they need to worry about.  (I mean, Disney still gives finisher medals to anyone who starts a race) The only way to really force their hand is for BAA to start refusing to take BQ from races that they think are not addressing cheating problems, and I don't see this happening.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Chasing Dopey said:


> Personally, I think runDisney needs to fix this. My feeling is they won't be seen as part of the legitimate running community, and will attract the wrong kind of attention if they don't address it:
> 
> https://www.marathoninvestigation.com/2017/04/cheating-evidence-disney-marathon.html



Are there other large BQ races that have similar problems? Just wondering. This does seem like it should be addressed somehow. I know how hard people work for a BQ.


----------



## bevcgg

Has anyone had experience with your feet going numb during a run/race? 

I had a Half a few weeks ago where my feet by mile 2- one first then the other-both went numb. It was very odd- not "pins and needles" but numb. The only thing I have seen online refers to laces/shoes being too tight. But these were good shoes (good quality and fit) that I have run in the last 8 months or so and I had to retie my laces at some point- so not too tight. 

I had some sports beans on me and starting eating those. And as gradually as it came it went away- I full feeling back in my feet by mile 8. 
Any suggestions?? Dehydration? Electrolyte issue? I am stumped. This was my 5th half in the last 14 months- never had anything like this happen before. 

Thanks!


----------



## Slogger

preciouspups said:


> Hey all!  Back from Dark Side and settling back in.  ......  Of the whole weekend, this is my favorite picture... my kiddo getting cheered on by Mickey!View attachment 234194




What a great pic @preciouspups !    Put that one in a frame and enjoy!


----------



## Slogger

sky13 said:


> So... I survived my first half marathon!
> 
> Unfortunately I have a really bad case of chafing on a couple of spots right now, despite all the Body Glide I applied before the run. Anyone have any advice on balms/creams/etc to put on chafed areas?




Congrats @sky13 for completing your first half marathon!!   Many people will never attempt or complete a 13.1 mile race so you should be proud.

Sorry about the chafing, we use Gold Bond powder/creams to treat chafed areas.   Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## McNs

April running totals:

Distance 182km - 113mi
Time 15h31m
Pace 5:06m/km - 8:13m/mi
Elevation 1452m - 4763ft
Avg HR 154
Strava Fitness 89 (66 at 3/31)
Annual goal (1610km - 1000mi) progress:

473km - 294mi YTD

56km - 35mi behind pace
The Waiheke Half Marathon is this Saturday. Feeling good, aiming for a 1:45. It's quite an undulating course, no massive climbs but not a lot of flat. Tapering this week with a couple of 40m-1hr runs Tues & Wed, Thursday off, shake down Friday then race Saturday.


----------



## ebradley23

This weekend was officially the most intense running weekend I've ever had. It started Friday around noon. We unloaded and finished setting up camp for our Ragnar Trail event. Our teams didn't start until 3 pm, and I wasn't scheduled to run my first leg until 8:30ish. We normally have pretty decent weather in April, but that was not to be the case this weekend. We had record temps making it hot and humid all weekend. I actually didn't head out on my first leg until after 9 pm. It was still hot and humid at that time, but not having the sun beating down on me made it okay. The first leg was the green loop (4.5 miles). I live about 8 minutes from the park where this race was held, and I run this loop regularly. I'm pretty sure I could have done it without lights.  It was pretty easy, and I felt good out there. I can sleep anywhere, so I was able to grab about 5 hours of sleep in a hammock between my first and second leg. I got started on the red loop (5.4 miles) around 5 am. It was still dark, but daybreak was starting just as I ended this leg. This was the most technical loop, so I enjoyed it the most despite twisting my ankle on a couple of tree roots. Luckily my ankle wasn't injured. I limped for a little bit, but I was able to finished without pain. My third leg was the worst. I started the yellow loop after 1 pm Saturday. The heat index was 93. Up until this point I had been able to run the whole race. I had to take walk breaks on this loop though. The yellow loop happened to be the longest loop (5.85 miles) and the least tree covered. There was some shade, but nothing like the other loops. It also had the most elevation changes which made it challenging. It was brutal with the heat. I even offered one of my water bottles to another runner who was out there relying on just the water stops, because it seemed inhumane not to offer. Overall it was a fun event despite the conditions, and I would definitely do another one.

Somewhere along the way I thought signing up for another race Sunday morning seemed like an okay idea. It wasn't. The Carytown 10k is one of my favorite races though, so we made it work. This course is relatively flat, but the last half is under full sun. The heat and humidity were the worst I've ever raced in. I officially had a PW with this race. I finished in 57:15:35. The best part of the race was watching my son run the kid's fun run. Two years ago he cried and refused to run. Last year he needed my help. This year he did it on his own and finished with the biggest grin.

Me before my first leg Friday night.

Finishing my last leg of Ragnar

Finishing the 10k Sunday.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*April Monthly Running Report
*
(Completed/Scheduled)
Running Miles - 231.6/233.9 (99%)
Running Duration - 31:47:18/32:51:22 (97%)
Running Pace - 8:14 min/mile
Average HR - 134 bpm (65% Heart Rate Reserve or 74% HRmax)

Overall happy with how the Daniels 10k training has gone thus far.  I'm in the winding down part of the training and entering the racing part (Hooray!).  The effect of this training cycle has far exceeded my expectations.  It's not the end of the training cycle yet, but this is a sneak peak at the effect it has had on my body.



The x-axis is pace in min/mile and the y-axis is the heart rate.  The colored lines are logarithmic lines of best fit using two week time periods of HRvPace data.  The black line is where I started in Jan/Feb and as you can see as time progresses each line falls further on the graph.  So as you can see, the black line intersects a HR of 152 at around a 7:40 min/mile and now that same HR of 152 is around a 6:35 min/mile (in only 12 weeks of training).  Just so happens, my historical marathon HR is 149-152.  The end result is a visualization of my improvement over time.  Pretty cool!


----------



## Anisum

Miles: 61.35
Average Pace: 13:22min/mi

I also PRed my race yesterday finishing in 57:55! Woo!


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races planned:
> 
> 28 - @ebradley23  - Ragnar Trail Richmond (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @dmross  - Kings Mountain Half Marathon (2:29:00 / N/A)
> 29 - @cburnett11  - Kentucky Derby Festival MiniMarathon (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @tigger536  - Kentucky Derby Marathon (4:45:00 / N/A)
> 29 - @KSellers88  - Tough Mudder (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @derekleigh  - Race the Runways Airport Challenge 1 Mi + 13.1 (2:03:00 / N/A)
> 29 - @pixarmom  - Bloop Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @kywyldcat03  - St. Jude RNR Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @JohnRPG  - Gilles-Sweet Elementary Community Derby Dash 5k (30:00 / N/A)
> 29 - @MrsHull  - Freedom 424 5k (NG / N/A)
> 30 - @ebradley23  - Carytown 10k (49:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @Dis5150  - Arkansas 10 Mile Classic (2:00:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @Anisum  - Run the Vineyards 5 Miler (59:59 / N/A)
> 30 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis  - USA Beach Running Championship 10k (NG / N/A)
> 30 - @sky13  - Income Eco Run Half Marathon (Finish / N/A)
> 30 - @CheapRunnerMike  - Forest City Road Races Half Marathon (1:25:00 / N/A)
> 30 - @tigger536  - Backside Trail Half Marathon & Double Down (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to all of our racers this weekend! If you would like to revise or add a goal to your race this weekend please do not hesitate to let me know and I will gladly make the change. If you are not on the list and would like to add a race you are running this weekend or any other time, let me know and I will add it to the list. Hope everyone has a great race and we look forward to hearing how it went for you!



Race Results:

1-Miler = 6:19 (1 second away fro tying PR)
Half- Marathon = 1:56.43
Airport Challenge Time = 2:03.02

The last 5K of the half, I wasn't feeling it. I'm not sure what happened. I think I need to start carrying my Nathan belt with a bolt of an electrolyte drink. I had consumed 3 GUs and Gatorade throughout the course but it wasn't enough.

Hope everyone had a great weekend at their respective races!


----------



## JulieODC

ebradley23 said:


> This weekend was officially the most intense running weekend I've ever had. It started Friday around noon. We unloaded and finished setting up camp for our Ragnar Trail event. Our teams didn't start until 3 pm, and I wasn't scheduled to run my first leg until 8:30ish. We normally have pretty decent weather in April, but that was not to be the case this weekend. We had record temps making it hot and humid all weekend. I actually didn't head out on my first leg until after 9 pm. It was still hot and humid at that time, but not having the sun beating down on me made it okay. The first leg was the green loop (4.5 miles). I live about 8 minutes from the park where this race was held, and I run this loop regularly. I'm pretty sure I could have done it without lights.  I was pretty easy, and I felt good out there. I can sleep anywhere, so I was able to grab about 5 hours of sleep in a hammock between my first and second leg. I got started on the red loop (5.4 miles) around 5 am. It was still dark, but daybreak was starting just as I ended this leg. This was the most technical loop, so I enjoyed it the most despite twisting my ankle on a couple of tree roots. Luckily my ankle wasn't injured. I limped for a little bit, but I was able to finished without pain. My third leg was the worst. I started the yellow loop after 1 pm Saturday. The heat index was 93. Up until this point I had been able to run the whole race. The yellow loop happened to be the longest loop (5.85 miles) and the least tree covered. There was some shade, but nothing like the other loops. It also had the most elevation changes which made it challenging. It was brutal. I even offered one of my water bottles to another runner who was out there relying on just the water stops, because it seemed inhumane not to offer. Overall it was a fun event despite the conditions, and I would definitely]



That is quite a weekend!! A friend of mine did the same Ragnar and seemed to enjoy it as well -- right down to the hammock!


----------



## JulieODC

Happy May!

April miles: 73.2 - monthly mileage PR for me!

Pace was somewhere around 10:20 - had some good days and some slow days, but overall pretty consistent.


----------



## PCFriar80

April Miles:  81
Cross training:  Spring raking / thatching and lawn mowing warm-ups!


----------



## JohnRPG

*April Running Report*
Miles: 131.6
Average Pace: 11:13 min/mi

That's my highest monthly mileage to date. 

Saturday's 5K turned out to be my ideal weather conditions. The temperature was 55F, the sky was overcast, but the rain held off and there was a nice breeze. I managed to achieve the PR I was attempting, and exceeded my expectations. In fact, I went faster than I thought I could go. I was immensely satisfied and feel that this really validated my half marathon training and gave me solid proof of my fitness gain. (Thanks once more to @DopeyBadger for the plan.)

@LSUlakes TIA for updating my results:

Apr 29 - JohnRPG - Gilles-Sweet Elementary Community Derby Dash 5k (30:00 / 25:34) PR 

Unrelated question for the thread - Does anyone use a Garmin Forerunner 35? Are you happy with its accuracy and functionality? I've seen reports (DC Rainmaker) that initial satellite acquisition can be finicky. I've gotten increasingly frustrated with my Apple Watch. I think it's accurate enough for reviewing results and trends, but the pace information it gives during a run has consistently proven too variable to be reliable. (Displayed pace for current mile can vary as much as 5 minutes within a few seconds.) I'm considering getting just a basic running watch for training purposes, but I don't want something as bulky as the Forerunner 235, nor do I want a fitness tracker. (I'm happy enough with the Apple Watch for those purposes.)


----------



## camaker

*April Summary*
Total Miles = 64.70
Average Pace = 10:00/mile
Total Time = 10:45:21

April totals are very low due to a combination of timing and circumstance.  I ran the Rock-n-Roll Raleigh Half on April 2nd and before I was done recovering from that hilly course, it was time to fly off to Europe on the 7th for an 11 day trip.  DW is a high school principal (former German teacher) and takes kids on Spring Break trips through Europe every other year or so.  This year we had 13 kids on a trip to Munich/Neuschwanstein, Innsbruck, Venice/Verona, Lucerne and Paris.  Didn't really have a chance to get out and run, although there was plenty of walking!  One of the interesting points was finding the Running Store Venezia while wandering around Venice during our free time.  They had a Venezia Running Club shirt that was awesome, but not in stock in my size!    They settled for selling DW on a pair of Hoka One Arahis while I tried on the shirt.    All in all a fantastic trip, though.  May will be a much better running month.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Does your significant other go to your races?

ATTQOTD: My wife usually comes to my races, but with a little one running around sometimes it doesn't work out or is not worth the hassle. For goal races though she and DD will come out for the event.

Bonus Question: April is in the books, post your monthly mileage.

April - 77.1 Miles. Slowly but surely getting back to things after a slow start to the month.


----------



## gjramsey

April Totals:

Miles = 136.92
Average Pace = 8:20/mile
Total Time = 18:59:42
Avg HR = 144

Off-season has begun!  My Avg distance per workout was over 1 mile less than previous months.   My goal is to run at least 25 miles per week until Dopey training ramps up late in the summer (vacation weeks don't count!)


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  My wife and boys will come to a race if it one we have traveled to, and usually just at the finish line area.  Disney, Dallas, San Antonio, etc.  Races in Houston area, not a chance!  Mostly, she feels like it is not worth the time when they would only see me for about 1 minute during the entire race.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Simba's Girl said:


> Are there other large BQ races that have similar problems? Just wondering. This does seem like it should be addressed somehow. I know how hard people work for a BQ.



For the most part, races don't research the results themselves, but will disqualify someone if they see a problem as it happens, or when presented with evidence that cheating took place. The BAA will rarely bar someone without the other race disqualifying the person first, so if rD doesn't do something (and the BAA continues to recognize the marathon as a qualifier), it will raise the spectacle of Disney becoming place to get your BQ without earning it.

Of course, it really falls to Track Shack, as runDisney (or Disney Sports Attractions, or whatever the real entity at the Mouse is) doesn't actually manage that stuff.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  DW will only come with me to races if she is running in an event herself.  We're trying to get her more involved in 5ks and working up to a 10k at DLH, so hopefully it will become a little more common in the future.

Bonus QOTD:  Already answered above.


----------



## camaker

For anyone interested, the London Marathon lottery opens today.  They'll be taking lottery entrants from now through Friday.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Not usually. A few times I've asked him to go but have been like "but you don't have to if you don't want" and to be honest, while I liked not being alone, I kinda wish maybe he wouldn't have gone.   He's not a race person so he doesn't understand moving around the course to see me a couple times, so he just would be there hanging out at the finish, sometimes with our dog, who is excitable and sometimes hard to manage with a lot of people around.  So I always end up feeling bad that he's just sitting around waiting for me at the finish line, and he just feels bad because he doesn't really want to go.   Now that I've joined a running group, a lot of races I can just meet up with some people from that and have people to hang out with before and after, and neither of us needs to feel bad about wanting the support of or to support the other, but not really wanting to. 

Bonus: I don't know how to get all the stats you guys all post like pace/total time/HR out of Strava... all I can do is add up the miles, which added up to 44.8.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: DH usually runs the local races too, though he is much faster than yours truly, so we usually start together and find each other after the finish.  Disney races don't excite him that much (it's a work in progress). He was supposed to run the DLH last year but ended up cheering me on due to a stress fracture. He definitely prefers DL and visiting CA vs going to WDW, so I have no doubt that I'll be able to get him back for a DL race in the future! 

*April Totals:*
Miles: 75 (a monthly mileage PR for me heading into a 10 mile race this coming weekend!)
Total Time: 16 hours
Avg Pace: 12:48/mile


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your significant other go to your races?


I don't have a significant other. Since my main races are at Disney my family usually stays in bed if they aren't running with me. 

I haven't even looked at my April mileage yet.


----------



## LSUlakes

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: It was either Joey Fatone or someone who looked just like him walking up to the front of the corrals but I was too nervous to find out.
> 
> Does Meb count?  I saw him at a RnR race and got a high five.



My wife talked to Joey Fatone at the 2013 Boston Marathon, but the timing was really bad... She told me about it that evening as I finally got back to our room and was like hey I met Joey F!. I was like who is that? She explained and told me how she went back to teenage version of herself and was like OMG your Joey F... his response was Now isnt really a good time. She replied I know but yea... At least for a moment she was distracted by all the craziness from that day.


----------



## sourire

Miranda said:


> I don't know how to get all the stats you guys all post like pace/total time/HR out of Strava


I am new to Strava and didn't know how to do this either until this morning either.  If you are on the website, click on the Training dropdown and then Training Calendar, and you can click on the month to get your time and mileage total.  I then did some math to calculate the avg pace.  There might be an easier way than the above, but it's a start!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: He has ran one Spartan race with me and attended a few races. He won't usually come to races on Saturdays unless he plans to ride his bike on a course nearby while I run. We live about 30 miles from the closest runs I do and I would not want to get up early and drive to just stand around, so I don't make a big deal out of it. He has attended all of my firsts though (first half, etc.). 

*April Mileage*
129 miles
9:34 average pace
143 average HR (this makes me happy!!!)


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Nah.  I just feel like it would be sort of boring for him? His support during training means way more to me than him standing on the sidelines during a race (having said that, he did spectate my first half and the marathons during my first Goofy and Dopey challenges).

April report:
72.3 miles - missed 1 run and cut 1 run short
6 yoga classes
8 lifting sessions


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your significant other go to your races?



Almost always.  My wife runs a lot as well and we will do races together (well, we'll do the same race, not necessarily running together).  She enjoys spectating if she isn't running herself and also likes to see a lot of the other runners out there as we know a bunch of people in the local running/triathlon community.

April Totals
Swim - 35,850m (1:38/100m)
Bike - 318 miles (20mph)
Run - 148 miles (7:10/mile)
Total Time - 45:28:03


----------



## GreatLakes

Chasing Dopey said:


> Personally, I think runDisney needs to fix this. My feeling is they won't be seen as part of the legitimate running community, and will attract the wrong kind of attention if they don't address it:
> 
> https://www.marathoninvestigation.com/2017/04/cheating-evidence-disney-marathon.html



Yes they do.  Any evidence of cheating needs fully investigated and then disqualified if true by every race director.  I hope the B.A.A. starts to pull the ability to qualify from races that don't address cheating and permanently banning anyone found to have cheated.  BQ cheating is getting a lot of attention and I hope it pushes both race directors and the B.A.A. to very firm stances on it.

In the end it may take more than just being a certified course to be a BQ race which is something I welcome.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your significant other go to your races?



Sometimes she does.  Now that we have an infant it kind of depends on whether he gets up and cooperates in the morning.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your significant other go to your races?



Not if she can help it, no. She prefers to stay home or sleep in. This is why it helps to have my running spouse.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: He's been to 2 out of my 6 races.  My last half because he gave me a ride.  My last 5k because both he and my son participated since it was 9am, not 5:30am.   

*April*
147 mi
9:51 pace

Welp, my pace has hit the skids now that I'm nearly in the 3rd trimester.  Actually was able to do sub 9:00 miles 2 weeks ago, but then went to Maui and pace went to 11:00 (heat, humidity and getting lost).  Not sure if I'm getting enough cardiovascular benefit, so wondering if I should switch in some elliptical especially since it's starting to warm up here.  But also want to keep running as much as possible before my body gives me a flat no. Surprised I was still able to avg 36 mpw!  

On another note, I left my garmin in Maui!  I blame pregnancy brain as I've never left anything on trips before and I've been making lots of slip ups recently.  I thought for sure it was gone forever, but the hotel called and they found it and sending it back!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your significant other go to your races?



Um ... sad pathetic lonely person here, so ...
My sister would probably make an appearance at the finish line if I asked her to and she was available (my last race she had other plans), but I don't usually ask. I'm okay alone, I think. 



LSUlakes said:


> Bonus Question: April is in the books, post your monthly mileage.



Goal was 53 miles. I had about 55-57 on the schedule (I do most of my runs by time, so my distance estimates are always approximate), but figured that with a hectic schedule for the month, something would probably get skipped.
Not only did I not skip any runs, but I crushed my goal!

*Total Miles: 59.88 *(yeah, now I'm really pissed that I didn't run to Starbucks yesterday and get in a little extra distance)
*Total Time: 11:46:18
Average Pace: 11:38/mile*

Also ... I keep forgetting to mention this - I finally joined the DISboards group on Strava last week! I'm still figuring out how to use Strava, but so far ... it's been cool to see what everyone's doing. (Also ... I really like that Strava gives you an adjusted pace based on elevation or whatever .... it makes me feel less crappy about my stupid uphill)


----------



## GreatLakes

Has anyone tried the PR Soles recovery sandals?  They look interesting but if anyone has a review they'd like to share I would appreciate it.  If you have something you like better I'd be interested in hearing about that as well.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Not normally. With most races starting early in the morning, our kids are waking up while I am running.  If we can manage to get someone to watch the kids, I still don't think it's fun for him to come spectate. 

Sad news in our house. Our treadmill died! I know some people hate the treadmill but it is much easier for me to use it to get runs in during the week. Anyone have any particular brands that they like or dislike? We aren't looking to break the bank but can justify the investment in a good one becasue I use it so much.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Depends. If we think the destination can be a mini vacation like Myrtle Beach, yes. Tifton, Georgia, not so much. This has the bonus of giving me a bachelor weekend (trust me, its not as exciting as it sounds!) She'll occasionally attend a local 5K. We will plan a fun activity after the race like a local festival or maybe just pizza. For Disney races, she goes with us but usually doesn't spectate.

April Mileage:
Run: 83.6 An even 100 miles less than March due to half marathon taper/recovery, vacation, and a nagging calf strain.


----------



## Simba's Girl

ATQOTD: He only comes if he's running too or it's a big deal-like my first tri

Bonus:
Run:32.55mi
Walk:15.25mi
Swim:9600yards(5.33mi)

April was a less active month than what I should be. My middle DD had 2 dance competitions (means holding back for me) and all 3 kids had April vacation on Easter week and I never got to the pool that week because of their schedules.


----------



## Simba's Girl

SarahDisney said:


> Also ... I keep forgetting to mention this - I finally joined the DISboards group on Strava last week! I'm still figuring out how to use Strava, but so far ... it's been cool to see what everyone's doing. (Also ... *I really like that Strava gives you an adjusted pace based on elevation or whatever .... it makes me feel less crappy about my stupid uphill*)



I am going to sign up for Strava just for this...my area is soooo hilly!!!


----------



## ebradley23

ATTQOTD: My husband runs also, so he comes to all my races as a participant. We have a ritual where we take a ridiculous, over-the-top makeout picture at the end of each race. We had our son with us this weekend, so this is my new favorite pic. He was so confused.


----------



## Miranda

sourire said:


> I am new to Strava and didn't know how to do this either until this morning either.  If you are on the website, click on the Training dropdown and then Training Calendar, and you can click on the month to get your time and mileage total.  I then did some math to calculate the avg pace.  There might be an easier way than the above, but it's a start!


Hrm, thanks!  I guess I can find some of it in the reports on the Garmin site, too... I don't ever really use the Garmin site, I just have it automatically export to Strava.   So, redo of my bonus answer, except that I forgot my watch on one run and had to use Strava from the app, so one run is missing from Garmin! If you forget your watch, did the run really happen?  At least I can manually add in the time and the distance totals.  I liked how someone else did it and reported cross training, too. 

*April 2017*
Total: 44.73 miles
Time: 9:23:28
Cross training: 5 yoga classes (2 Yin, 3 Vinyasa)

Speaking of cross training, I was so bummed yesterday!  I went to my Yin class and got all set up with like 10 other people and we waited and waited... and no instructor.   The studio was open though because a massage therapist works out of a small room off the lobby area and I think she was giving a massage. The lady that teaches Yin I guess was sick and had a sub for the Wednesday class, so I'm guessing some wires got crossed or something with getting someone to take over the Sunday one, or let people know it was canceled. They are usually really good about updating the schedule.  I am surprised I only went to 5 in April, I made it to 8 in March!  But I guess I would have normally made it to 8 again... I had to skip last Friday to go to my PT meeting and then 2 Yin classes got canceled on me.

My PT eval appointment got moved from tomorrow up to this afternoon, so I might be getting some dry needling today.  I'm kinda nervous! And now my wallet is going to be completely empty!  My insurance does not cover out of network visits of any kind, so I'll be taking advantage of their pre-pay for the visits to get a discount.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I've never run a race where my husband didn't run with me. I'm always glad for the company, but I wonder how much faster he'd be if he didn't insist that my slower pace was his preferred speed - I know he's much faster than I am.

April Totals:
Miles run: 23
Average pace: 10:59/mi
Cross training: 8 cycling sessions and daily evening walks with DH and our dogs.

The nasty case of strep at the beginning of the month did me no favors.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Generally hubby is in the same races as me, but we often run them separately.  And usually I finish first but he keeps creeping up on me so I'm starting to see him just minutes after I finish now.  And we are starting to be corralled together which I love.  
He does WAY more races than me though so I sometimes just stay home with the kiddo usually when they are super early in the morning or crummy weather.

Bonus QOTD: 91.7 miles
16 hours, 50 minutes.  Avg pace 11:01
Monthly mileage PR for sure!

@LSUlakes I have a race to add.  
May
6, roxymama, Flying Pig 5k, Cincinatti, OH goal is >34:00, because I'm using this as my EB training run after a slow warmup mile, but getting a medal for it.  I will walk the water stop and be a sight-seer.  Fast is BAD


----------



## SheHulk

My monthly miles don't include group runs, I only use my app for solo outings. Anyway my tracked miles for April are
67 miles
11:09/mile
May will be interesting because this is the first time in a long time I don't have a race on the calendar. At all. I signed up for a 10k but that's not til October and my plan doesn't start yet. Not sure what to do with myself. I ran 4 miles today but I kind of picked that number out of nowhere. I'm thinking over the summer I'll do
Mondays 4 miles
Wednesdays 3 miles tempo
Thursdays 3 miles
Saturdays long(ish)??
No idea how long a long run should be when I'm not training for anything. 6 miles? 8? Cycle between those? I guess we'll see. I've been tired but want to get faster and it feels like moving from one distance training plan to the next is getting counterproductive. I'd also like to lose 10 lbs and distance training seems to be counterproductive to that goal too. How does everybody run between training for races?

ATTQOTD: Almost always! DH is not a runner and I know he gets tired of listening to me go on about marathon training. But he is a huge support at races. My mom often comes to local races too. I think they are both half-worried I will drop dead at a finish line because they are not runners and it seems crazy to run so far.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

No significant other (cue sad trombone). Running was supposed to help with this issue, but nothing is likely to solve my problem of being unable/unwilling to initiate contact with other human beings.

I always have family, usually my sister, at all of the races I run.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: My DH comes to all local races with me, plus drives me to all the out of town ones I run that are within driving distance. We do a lot of weekend get away race trips (my mom lives with us!). He is waiting at the finish line at all of them. He is a keeper - he lugs a backpack around with ALL my running cr*p (clothes, jacket, powerade zero, glide, water, recovery sandals, etc., so that thing is heavy! And if he is able, he gets a finish line pic for me. 

Bonus: April - My Garmin connect says I ran 49.40.

So I was supposed to have a 10 mile race on Saturday at 5:00pm. This was to be my POT race for Dopey. Well, if you have seen the news you have seen that Arkansas got slammed BAD with storms/flooding on Saturday. It wasn't bad during the day but since we had to drive there and it was an evening race I had to decide by 2:00 if we were going to go or not. I watched the weather, followed the #arwx on Twitter, kept checking the race page for updates all day and at 2:00 they hadn't cancelled but it looked like there would be severe thunderstorms with heavy lightning during the race so I made the decision not to go.  They decided to start the race on time so I was super bummed until I checked the race page about an hour into the race and saw that they were picking runners and volunteers up off the course on a school bus due to heavy lightning. So I guess I made the right decision. Plus the flood gates opened and Little Rock and the interstate home got slammed with rain and strong winds. My assistant told me this morning she had to get off and sit it out in an iHop because it was so bad. Then the power went out and the restaurant started flooding! I am sad I didn't get to do the race but I think I did the smart thing in staying home where it was safe. @LSUlakes you can update me with a DNS I guess.  I did sign up for a half marathon on the 13th to try and use for a POT for Dopey. It is the last race I can  use in this area until October so hopefully I can get a good time. I went out last night to try and get the 10 miles in and ended up with 8 due to flooded roads where I run and the sun setting.

May 6 - Dis5150 - Crawfest 5k (ng/na)
May 13- Dis5150 - Peace, Love, Goodwill Half Marathon (2:38/na)


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> Um ... sad pathetic lonely person here, so ...
> My sister would probably make an appearance at the finish line if I asked her to and she was available (my last race she had other plans), but I don't usually ask. I'm okay alone, I think.





Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> No significant other (cue sad trombone). Running was supposed to help with this issue, but nothing is likely to solve my problem of being unable/unwilling to initiate contact with other human beings.



Consider the contact initiated

@Barca33Runner, meet @SarahDisney. @SarahDisney, meet @Barca33Runner


----------



## pixarmom

April mileage.  I'm not in active training mode (ran two half marathons and a 5K this month, but not with any ambitious time goals.)  So there is really no plan other than to just keep running, and I actually haven't been recording my mileage.  I went back and tried to fill in some spots, but I think it's not more than 70 miles.  It was a great month, just not very well documented or analyzed!

I tell my husband I can go on my own, but he nearly always joins me.  Our teenagers sleep in and our youngest occasionally comes along with us.  My husband is really great race support - he drives, parks, shows up at random spots along the course if he can, and gets the dog out for lots of good walks along the way.  He listens to me analyze the race before (I always say I'm going to take it slow and it's not a PR day and he says "OK" instead of reminding me that I always say that!) and after.  With three kids and a very busy kid-activity schedule, I really appreciate quiet race mornings in the car with him. 

Our dog is great race support too!  At first, races confused her - she would see me run by, try to chase me and bark.  Why am I running without her and why did I just pass by without stopping?  Now, we think she gets it - she's going to see me and I'm going to keep running!


----------



## pixarmom

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: My DH comes to all local races with me, plus drives me to all the out of town ones I run that are within driving distance. We do a lot of weekend get away race trips (my mom lives with us!). He is waiting at the finish line at all of them. He is a keeper - he lugs a backpack around with ALL my running cr*p (clothes, jacket, powerade zero, glide, water, recovery sandals, etc., so that thing is heavy! And if he is able, he gets a finish line pic for me.
> 
> Bonus: April - My Garmin connect says I ran 49.40.
> 
> So I was supposed to have a 10 mile race on Saturday at 5:00pm. This was to be my POT race for Dopey. Well, if you have seen the news you have seen that Arkansas got slammed BAD with storms/flooding on Saturday. It wasn't bad during the day but since we had to drive there and it was an evening race I had to decide by 2:00 if we were going to go or not. I watched the weather, followed the #arwx on Twitter, kept checking the race page for updates all day and at 2:00 they hadn't cancelled but it looked like there would be severe thunderstorms with heavy lightning during the race so I made the decision not to go.  They decided to start the race on time so I was super bummed until I checked the race page about an hour into the race and saw that they were picking runners and volunteers up off the course on a school bus due to heavy lightning. So I guess I made the right decision. Plus the flood gates opened and Little Rock and the interstate home got slammed with rain and strong winds. My assistant told me this morning she had to get off and sit it out in an iHop because it was so bad. Then the power went out and the restaurant started flooding! I am sad I didn't get to do the race but I think I did the smart thing in staying home where it was safe. @LSUlakes you can update me with a DNS I guess.  I did sign up for a half marathon on the 13th to try and use for a POT for Dopey. It is the last race I can  use in this area until October so hopefully I can get a good time. I went out last night to try and get the 10 miles in and ended up with 8 due to flooded roads where I run and the sun setting.
> 
> May 6 - Dis5150 - Crawfest 5k (ng/na)
> May 13- Dis5150 - Peace, Love, Goodwill Half Marathon (2:38/na)



Forgot to add bag holding!  And my new running bag is bright pink with a betty designs skull and butterfly logo in the corner, so my husband gets extra points for that now!!!

Ugh on the awful storms!  I also missed a race this past weekend, but it was so that I could make it to an important kid activity.  Very smart for you to skip it!  I have a half coming up on the 13th too, so at least we don't have to wait too long for the next opportunity.  Good luck!!


----------



## Ariel484

@Dis5150 I'm sorry about your race but am glad that you are safe!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@ebradley23 love the photo and the tradition!!


JohnRPG said:


> Does anyone use a Garmin Forerunner 35?


I do and I love it! No issues at all.



LSUlakes said:


> Does your significant other go to your races?


My DH does not attend any of my races, but I don't really miss him there. He has run a few races alongside me, but we are of such varying paces that it is actulaly pretty awkward.

Edited to add April Mileage: *98*-HOLY COW!!!! This is so exciting for me!!!


----------



## Nole95

April Miles - 88 miles
Missed the whole first week of April due to Spring Break travel, but we did hike over 40 miles during that week.  It wasn't a total waste.

Count me in the group that thinks rD and any other race that promotes itself as a BQ race needs to ensure the integrity of their race results.  I really don't care what the back of the pack people are doing, but anyone cheating to get into Boston is taking a spot from someone else who legitimately earned that time.  There are people who are literally seconds away from a cut off point that get left out because some of these cheaters make it in.

As for QOTD, my wife and I do most of our races together.  Rather she is usually running away from me because she is faster.


----------



## SheHulk

FFigawi said:


> Consider the contact initiated
> 
> @Barca33Runner, meet @SarahDisney. @SarahDisney, meet @Barca33Runner


spit-take, literally


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  My husband and I run nearly all our races together, so he's definitely there with me.  

April report:
60.5 miles - Started the month out strong, but missed a few at the end of the month for various reasons
4 yoga sessions
4 strength sessions


----------



## opusone

JohnRPG said:


> Does anyone use a Garmin Forerunner 35? Are you happy with its accuracy and functionality? I've seen reports (DC Rainmaker) that initial satellite acquisition can be finicky.



My daughter has the Forerunner 35, and it is just as accurate as my much more expensive Forerunner.  Functionality is exactly what you would expect for a basic GPS watch with optical HR monitor... plus it does have the notifications when connected to your smart phone.  You cannot create custom workouts (like custom intervals) to send to the watch like you can with the 235 or 935, but it does have a basic interval feature included (as long as all intervals are the same time or distance), and it also does have a run/walk feature if needed.

For the price, I think it's a great GPS watch.  It can sometimes take a minute or two to find satellites, but I have found that issue with all GPS watches (even the brand new expensive ones from Garmin).  Sometimes it's almost immediate, and other times it takes a minute or two.  Usually, no rhyme or reason to it that I can find.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  Local races so far my husband has not come to.  However, I have a semi local one in June (90 minutes away) that we are planning to stay closer to the night before, I assume he'll come to the race with the kids, but have not actually asked.  Disney races, the family has been on all the trips (3 princess, 1 Avengers).  My daughter has done 2 Princess 5ks with me, DH and our son came to the first, but slept through the 2nd.  We all did the Avengers 5k together.  Longer races WDW races I go alone at 3:30 AM to the start and then the 10k he spectates from BWV and I get home alone.  The halfs they meet me at the finish.   I just let them know I expect a higher level of spectating at the 2018 Marathon.  There responses were concerning. 

April mileage:  I am somehow both pleased and a touch disappointed.   I got to 60 miles, which is the most in a long time.  But, I should have gotten to 70-75.  However, the week after Easter is school break here in MA, so my kids were home, complicating my normal schedule. The next week I accompanied DH on a business trip to Cayman and my one 90 degree run took a lot out of me.  I chose the other days to stick to gym workouts.  Unfortunately, the treadmills at the hotel were in high demand, only 2 of 4 were working.  I did weight and core workouts, because I never seemed to get on a treadmill.  May is going to hopefully be my highest mileage month ever... fingers crossed.  I have my first race in over a year June 4, a 10 miler for my first stab at at WDW marathon POT.


ETA: @LSUlakes I am switching up my June race.  I figured that a 10 miler would give me a better POT than a half after some inconsistent winter training.  You can remove my current June 4th race, the Twin Lobster and replace it with:

June 04 - DVCFan1994 - Newport 10 Miler (1:50/ N/A)


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your significant other go to your races?



Usually only when she is running it as well... which is only once or twice each year.  Every once and a while, she will bring the kids out to a race I am running, but maybe only once every few years.



LSUlakes said:


> Bonus Question: April is in the books, post your monthly mileage.



*April Training Summary*
Total Miles: 142.0 miles
Total Time: 20:17:56
Average Pace: 8:35/mi
Average HR: 140/min

Only missed one planned run last month (an easy run), and I PR'd my half marathon, so a successful month!  I did take the last week of the month off as part of my planned recovery from the Dark Side Challenge, so mileage is logically lower than previous months.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: My darling wife comes to some of the bigger events, which I appreciate tremendously!  

I know it's a sacrifice for her to get up at some early hour, usually in the cold, and accompany me to a race.  She even wanted to come to the start of my 50-miler, which means she was with me in a sleet/snow/hail storm at 4:30 AM for a 5 AM start.  She was there when I finished, too.  She's a gem!  

Bonus QOTD:  201 miles for April.  Keeping the streak of 200 miles/month alive (just barely) for another month!


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> Consider the contact initiated
> 
> @Barca33Runner, meet @SarahDisney. @SarahDisney, meet @Barca33Runner



Well this just got awkward... (no offense, @Barca33Runner)


----------



## sky13

@LSUlakes - thanks for updating my time on the first post!

Was aching all over today after yesterday's run! Which I actually rather enjoyed in a strange fashion as it made me feel like I got a good workout yesterday. It's been a while since I've had this feeling the day after running - used to get this frequently when I first started running...

Looking at signing up for a couple more runs now!

Also, this forum/thread is really bad for making me buy stuff - I've decided to go buy a flipbelt as well now! I think a good proportion of my disposable income in the last few months has gone towards running stuff now (Apple Watch, which okay, admittedly isn't just for running, Sparkle Skirts, running shoes, race fees)...



Slogger said:


> Congrats @sky13 for completing your first half marathon!!   Many people will never attempt or complete a 13.1 mile race so you should be proud.
> 
> Sorry about the chafing, we use Gold Bond powder/creams to treat chafed areas.   Hope you heal quickly.



Thank you!

Chafing is much better today, thankfully - it all scabbed over overnight so it doesn't hurt anymore!
May need to stock up on some creams for the next time this happens though!



LSUlakes said:


> Bonus Question: April is in the books, post your monthly mileage.



Currently single, so am just going to answer the bonus question!

April was 84.8km, which works out to around 53 miles. It was made up more of a few long runs (including the HM) rather than some other months where I had many short runs. Actually fairly happy about this mileage, given how many hours I spent at work this month - thought it might have been lower!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> No significant other (cue sad trombone). Running was supposed to help with this issue, but nothing is likely to solve my problem of being unable/unwilling to initiate contact with other human beings.


Ditto on all points! Ahhhhhh, I love being an awkward introvert sometimes.

ATTQOTD: no significant other so I am usually at the races alone, but every once in a while my parents will come or I have a wonderful friend that will sometimes come and watch too. I enjoy actually running alone so I don't mind being alone during the actual race, but having someone to talk to before and after would be nice.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: DH hasn't come to any races - usually stays home with our DDs. He will be there for Tink though and will be kid-free - so should be there are the finish at the very least!


----------



## Dis5150

pixarmom said:


> Forgot to add bag holding! And my new running bag is bright pink with a betty designs skull and butterfly logo in the corner, so my husband gets extra points for that now!!!



Yeah, I have a pink bag from my run Diva race that he carries for me sometimes. But he has gotten smarter and sticks it in a black backpack.  Thanks! And good luck in your half on the 13th! 



Ariel484 said:


> @Dis5150 I'm sorry about your race but am glad that you are safe!!


Thank you! I am too, lol!


----------



## GollyGadget

QOTD: DH comes to nearly all of my races. It's such a joy to see him out on the race course! Plus, he usually gets a few pics of me running that I might have to pay for otherwise. He's also really good at holding all of my post-race refreshments . 

April Miles: 97. Another mileage pr since I've been tracking. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...oXXlPAWm1eo/pubhtml?gid=827100563&single=true


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: My family rarely comes to see me race. Usually DH is chauffeuring the kids somewhere, or the weather is terrible for spectating, or the race isn't close by, or they would just rather sleep in (can't say I blame them). They did come to cheer me on for my marathon last fall, which was great. I almost have DH talked into running a 5K with me...we shall see.

April running miles: 90.2


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: My DH does come and cheer for me- I'll never forget spotting him near the end of my HM  It looks like he won't be able to make my fall HM, which will be disappointing, but I knew that when I signed up. In return, I try to make it to a good amount of his basketball games (both as a coach and league player) to cheer for him or his team.

April Miles: 40.46mi (A family death and funeral the last week of April was a detour, hoping to get in at least 50mi in May)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ebradley23 said:


> We have a ritual where we take a ridiculous, over-the-top makeout picture at the end of each race.



Love it! Your confused son balances the picture perfectly with the zonked out guy in the background.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD:
Except for one 10 miler when she didn't feel well, DW has entered all the races with me. We'll run together for the shorter distances, and separately for the longer ones. For Marine Corps Marathon, she'll run the 10k while I'm on the marathon. She's set a cool time goal, too: beat me to the finish (the 10k starts later). 

April Miles:
74.42 miles. I'm _really_ happy with this as my knee had progressed enough to allow a solid 3 weeks before Dark Side. (It was sore after the half, but got better quickly and allowed several days in the parks. I've been out of town except for one day since the race, so it's a great total for 3 weeks at this point.)


----------



## DVCFan1994

@Miranda and @derekleigh -- have either of you ever done the NH 10 miler?  I am considering it for a fall(ish) back-up POT race for Marathon weekend.  It is run by Millennium Running who I noticed you both said you have done races with in the past.  If you have, any thoughts on the course?  The only other late summer early fall 10 miler I can find prior to the 10/3 cutoff for Marathon weekend is in MA and is known for its hills.  The profile I found for the NH 10 miler looks reasonable, but I have been fooled by such images in the past.  It didn't list a total elevation change.


----------



## Slogger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Love it! Your confused son balances the picture perfectly with the zonked out guy in the background.



I thought the same thing.   But then I wondered if the zonked out guy could actually be their son and the cute confused kid is just photobombing their pic?
Great pic either way!!!!


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD-My wonderful wife used to do all of our runs together but she rarely runs and I am out there by myself most days.   I did talk her into doing Cocoa Beach Half in October with me, so that will be fun.

ATTQOTD # 2- April was a strange month for me.  I was off most of the first week on a cruise and marathon recovery.   Then I ramped up for a  PR HM the 2nd weekend of the month.   Then I went into recovery mode, ramp up, and now taper for my marathon coming up this weekend.   I ran 15 days out of 30, very inconsistent with a lot of slow recovery runs.   

Mileage   120.3
Time        20 hours 20 minutes
Pace:      10:08 ish per mile


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your significant other go to your races?



Only if it involves a "destination".  He loves to travel to races with me and is my logistics coordinator.  I typically only travel for a marathon.  He studies maps and gets me to the start (exception was WDW--too early for him and it was idiot proof that I would find the bus to take me to the start).  He is also my bag mule--makes sure I have things I need at the end like a sweatshirt if it is cold (I don't check bags).  He is also good about trying to see me on the course.  Local stuff--very, very rarely.  He stays home with kids.  On rare occasion, we will all do a little 5k.  Even then, it is usually just me and kids running.

He will take me the local marathon I am doing Sunday, although one year I did drive myself.  He knows sometimes I am hurting afterwards and will make sure the car isn't a million miles away.

April running total: 239.5 miles
avg pace:  7:42

I will ease up on the miles after this weekend.  Summertime is my off time and most running will be for fun.  I love a good sweatfest.

I ran a little 5k yesterday.  I was there to represent Fleet Feet (running team) and got a comp entry.  I placed first OA woman and 3rd OA (out of men and women).  It isn't brag worthy--it was a very small race.  Time was 19:59 which isn't good (for me).  I haven't seen below 19 in awhile...I was just going to run it for fun and then decided to get a little speed workout in.  Reminded me why I hate 5ks.  My lungs hurt the rest of the day.


----------



## Miranda

DVCFan1994 said:


> @Miranda and @derekleigh -- have either of you ever done the NH 10 miler?  I am considering it for a fall(ish) back-up POT race for Marathon weekend.  It is run by Millennium Running who I noticed you both said you have done races with in the past.  If you have, any thoughts on the course?  The only other late summer early fall 10 miler I can find prior to the 10/3 cutoff for Marathon weekend is in MA and is known for its hills.  The profile I found for the NH 10 miler looks reasonable, but I have been fooled by such images in the past.  It didn't list a total elevation change.


I have not run that race, but their races are very well run.  I would probably do that race if I wanted a fall POT that wasn't a HM. The profile does not look too bad, it looks like a low of 250 feet and a high of 425 feet, 3 hills with a lot of flat sections in between.  Not sure if this is the profile you found, but here is the elevation profile:  https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/14533419.  10 mile is not an easy race to find around here!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your significant other go to your races?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My wife usually comes to my races, but with a little one running around sometimes it doesn't work out or is not worth the hassle. For goal races though she and DD will come out for the event.
> 
> Bonus Question: April is in the books, post your monthly mileage.
> 
> April - 77.1 Miles. Slowly but surely getting back to things after a slow start to the month.



QOTD:  Nope, I have been to most of my races by myself.  I had 2 races where the kids came, so the future ex-wife brought them but that's it.  

Bonus:  I am not adding up my miles again.  I set my goal at 40 miles and I didn't come close AGAIN.  I am currently sitting here with ice on my knee.  I am going to be making an appt to have my knee checked.  It is still swollen and hurts 3 weeks later.  I have been trying to ride my bike but that isn't working either.  It hurts to ride my bike.  At this point I am wondering if I will even be ready for my BAA 10K next month.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## ebradley23

Slogger said:


> I thought the same thing.   But then I wondered if the zonked out guy could actually be their son and the cute confused kid is just photobombing their pic?
> Great pic either way!!!!




Haha!  Nope. I'm claiming the cute kid. I found out from a friend that knows the zonked out guy that he also ran Ragnar before this 10k. He fully earned his zonked out look.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD it's easier for Mrs McN and the kids not to come. They would get bored and I wouldn't enjoy it as much. Running is purely for me so quite happy to race without family support.


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:  Running is something DH and I do together, so he's at every race with me.   DD#2 runs some local and all the Disney races with us...she's faster than we are though! 

 DD#1 ran CC and track in high school and college; she even qualified for the OHSAA State meet!  She is responsible for starting our running adventure in 2009..."I want to run this Princess Half Marathon in WDW to celebrate graduating from college and I want you to run it with me."  Funny thing is that she no longer runs!


----------



## Baloo in MI

I seem to be struggling to keep up with the thread, I hope all are doing well.  I have been keeping up with my running as my first races this season are coming up later this month.  For April my milage was:

Running - 178.5 miles
Biking - 100 miles

ATTQOTD: My wife is not a runner, but she and our daughters are pretty supportive of my running.  They come to my bigger races and we make a family event out of my younger daugter and my 5k races.  They are planning to crew my 12 hour race in July so pretty excited about that.  Hope to catch up in the thread at some point, happy running to all!


----------



## DopeyBadger

SheHulk said:


> May will be interesting because this is the first time in a long time I don't have a race on the calendar. At all. I signed up for a 10k but that's not til October and my plan doesn't start yet. Not sure what to do with myself. I ran 4 miles today but I kind of picked that number out of nowhere. I'm thinking over the summer I'll do
> Mondays 4 miles
> Wednesdays 3 miles tempo
> Thursdays 3 miles
> Saturdays long(ish)??
> No idea how long a long run should be when I'm not training for anything. 6 miles? 8? Cycle between those? I guess we'll see. I've been tired but want to get faster and it feels like moving from one distance training plan to the next is getting counterproductive. I'd also like to lose 10 lbs and distance training seems to be counterproductive to that goal too. How does everybody run between training for races?



I guess it just depends on what you want to get out of that time period.  Even if you don't have a set race at the end of a training cycle, you could always make a mock race.  I'm doing that twice in this cycle.  A 5k and 10k that will act as races, but more like time trials since I may be the only person there.  If you're just looking to alternate long runs on the weekend to maintain then I'd think alternating between 60-90 min every other would do the trick.  Long enough to elicit benefits, but not too long to cause significant fatigue (granted you keep up the other weekday runs and assuming those fall between 30-60 minutes).

For me, I know I gained/maintained weight in the past when I wasn't eating enough food during training sessions.  It also made me feel a little more sluggish when I wasn't eating enough.  When I started eating more, I actually lost more weight (10-15 pounds).  I'm guessing my body was holding on to everything, but I've got nothing to back that up except an anecdote about myself.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I want to get people's input on marathon training. I know it differs from person to person, and depends on what your goals are, but what do you think would be a good training plan length for a marathon if one has already completed a half marathon? I think the chances of me actually doing it this year are not very high, but there's a local marathon here the first weekend of October, and having just done the Star Wars Dark Side Challenge, do you think this is enough time to train? Especially if the main goal is just to finish?


----------



## cburnett11

April miles:  127.3


----------



## Wendy98

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I want to get people's input on marathon training. I know it differs from person to person, and depends on what your goals are, but what do you think would be a good training plan length for a marathon if one has already completed a half marathon? I think the chances of me actually doing it this year are not very high, but there's a local marathon here the first weekend of October, and having just done the Star Wars Dark Side Challenge, do you think this is enough time to train? Especially if the main goal is just to finish?


I pace group lead for marathon training.  Our program is 16 weeks long.  We have experienced marathoners, half marathoners, and newbies.


----------



## FFigawi

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I want to get people's input on marathon training. I know it differs from person to person, and depends on what your goals are, but what do you think would be a good training plan length for a marathon if one has already completed a half marathon? I think the chances of me actually doing it this year are not very high, but there's a local marathon here the first weekend of October, and having just done the Star Wars Dark Side Challenge, do you think this is enough time to train? Especially if the main goal is just to finish?



Plenty of time. Download a copy of Higdon's Novice I or II program, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## SheHulk

DopeyBadger said:


> I guess it just depends on what you want to get out of that time period.  Even if you don't have a set race at the end of a training cycle, you could always make a mock race.  I'm doing that twice in this cycle.  A 5k and 10k that will act as races, but more like time trials since I may be the only person there.  If you're just looking to alternate long runs on the weekend to maintain then I'd think alternating between 60-90 min every other would do the trick.  Long enough to elicit benefits, but not too long to cause significant fatigue (granted you keep up the other weekday runs and assuming those fall between 30-60 minutes).
> 
> For me, I know I gained/maintained weight in the past when I wasn't eating enough food during training sessions.  It also made me feel a little more sluggish when I wasn't eating enough.  When I started eating more, I actually lost more weight (10-15 pounds).  I'm guessing my body was holding on to everything, but I've got nothing to back that up except an anecdote about myself.


Thanks! I'll try this for a while but my guess is that not having a race scheduled will wear on me and I'll just sign up for something before too long. On the other hand, I also think I just need a mental break from focusing on race training. Just running without worrying about what is happening down the road, so to speak.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I want to get people's input on marathon training. I know it differs from person to person, and depends on what your goals are, but what do you think would be a good training plan length for a marathon if one has already completed a half marathon? I think the chances of me actually doing it this year are not very high, but there's a local marathon here the first weekend of October, and having just done the Star Wars Dark Side Challenge, do you think this is enough time to train? Especially if the main goal is just to finish?



Agree with @Wendy98 and @FFigawi, plenty of time to start training for a marathon in early October.  I'd agree for a first time marathon a training length of 16-18 weeks is great.  The key consideration is the amount of time it takes the body make certain adaptations to the training.  Cardiovascular is about 8 weeks, muscular/skeletal is about 10-12 weeks and if I remember correctly mitochondria density and size maximizes around 12-14 weeks.  So hitting all those marks helps maximize endurance training for a marathon.  Once you get a few marathons under your belt you would need less time to train for a marathon because of the smaller gains made between cycles.

Also, is the local marathon Lakefront?  I'll be there, as well as @pixarmom!


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Does your significant other go to your races?
> 
> Bonus Question: April is in the books, post your monthly mileage.



Most of the time no. We do have a few races we do together, mostly a few local 5Ks and any rD events.

APRIL TOTALS
Miles - *80.2*
Total Time - *11:24:35*
Avg. Pace - *8:40*



DVCFan1994 said:


> @Miranda and @derekleigh -- have either of you ever done the NH 10 miler?  I am considering it for a fall(ish) back-up POT race for Marathon weekend.  It is run by Millennium Running who I noticed you both said you have done races with in the past.  If you have, any thoughts on the course?  The only other late summer early fall 10 miler I can find prior to the 10/3 cutoff for Marathon weekend is in MA and is known for its hills.  The profile I found for the NH 10 miler looks reasonable, but I have been fooled by such images in the past.  It didn't list a total elevation change.



I haven't done their NH 10-Miler. I've wanted to in the past, but didn't work out. Their races are very well run and communication is always prompt. It you're unsure of the 10-Miler, they also have a half marathon October 1st, New England Half Marathon, and it essentially slightly downhill the whole course. Forgive me, I don't know when the POT cutoff time is for Marathon Weekend.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Thanks for the replies @Wendy98 @FFigawi and @DopeyBadger. 



DopeyBadger said:


> Agree with @Wendy98 and @FFigawi, plenty of time to start training for a marathon in early October.  I'd agree for a first time marathon a training length of 16-18 weeks is great.  The key consideration is the amount of time it takes the body make certain adaptations to the training.  Cardiovascular is about 8 weeks, muscular/skeletal is about 10-12 weeks and if I remember correctly mitochondria density and size maximizes around 12-14 weeks.  So hitting all those marks helps maximize endurance training for a marathon.  Once you get a few marathons under your belt you would need less time to train for a marathon because of the smaller gains made between cycles.
> 
> Also, is the local marathon Lakefront?  I'll be there, as well as @pixarmom!


Yep, it is the Lakefront. As I said, I'm not sure if I'll do it for sure, but I was motivated by a co-worker and am thinking about it. Maybe I'll begin a training plan for a few weeks, see how it's going, and then decide whether or not to register.


----------



## LSUlakes

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I want to get people's input on marathon training. I know it differs from person to person, and depends on what your goals are, but what do you think would be a good training plan length for a marathon if one has already completed a half marathon? I think the chances of me actually doing it this year are not very high, but there's a local marathon here the first weekend of October, and having just done the Star Wars Dark Side Challenge, do you think this is enough time to train? Especially if the main goal is just to finish?



16 or 18 weeks is plenty, especially if you have a good base going into it. You can do it!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Favorite distance to run and why?

Todays question and yesterdays question are questions that fellow posters suggested to me. I just wanted to say thank you for suggestions. I will continue to use the suggestion during this week and likely into next week.

ATTQOTD: The half marathon is a distance I really enjoy. At this point in my running "career" its a easy enough distance to train up to that running it doesn't set me back to far. It is also difficult enough to really challenge myself if I go out and race it! I think 5k's are by far the worse. The run hurts the entire time when I race one.


----------



## Miranda

derekleigh said:


> It you're unsure of the 10-Miler, they also have a half marathon October 1st, New England Half Marathon, and it essentially slightly downhill the whole course. Forgive me, I don't know when the POT cutoff time is for Marathon Weekend.


I did the New England half last year and it was a very nice course elevation wise. There were a couple small hills but mostly it was flat or downhill the whole way at a very pretty time of the year for that area (although it's moved up 3 weeks... last year it was the 23rd).  It starts at the NASCAR track, runs along the highway for a mile or so (wide shoulder and lane blocked off), then turns into lots of back residential roads, a lot of them dirt.  Then gradually makes its way to the finish in front of the State House downhill a lot of the way.

It looks like POT cutoff for Marathon Weekend is October 3, so you'd just squeak in.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Favorite distance to run and why?


I think anything from a 10K to a half. A 5K is fun but not as much of a challenge. I'd probably lean more towards the half being my favorite even though I've only technically run one half in my life.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Favorite distance to run and why?



I like a marathon or longer. I travel long distances for most of my races, and it's not worth flying around the world for a half. Of course, this may change when I get sucked back to the Death Star and cease being an expat.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Favorite distance to run and why?



My favorite is probably 10k, with 10 mile close behind. 10k is "comfortable" that I can run it without issue or self doubt, but just challenging enough that it keeps my mind in it. 10 mile is fun as a test of my training but doesn't feel so daunting as a half. I like halfs but I typically leave them for Disney, as I am not a huge fan of the local options, plus I can be sort of lazy so training constantly isn't overly appealing to me... I hope that changes in the future for me as I keep going though.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: 5-8 miles...enough time to get warmed up/into a groove but not so long that I want to die at the end.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Probably 10K.  I feel like 15K or 10M might also be enjoyable, but we don't have many of those up here... I only knew of 2 10M and one of them was not run this year (I ran it last year and it was ok but I was a little undertrained and the race organization itself left a lot to be desired) and 1 15K.  I like HM (heck, I'm a member of 100 Half Marathons Club and Half Fanatics), but I never am trained enough that it doesn't feel like a suckfest after about mile 9.  Not that it usually feels great before mile 9, but that's about where I start questioning my sanity.   Maybe this fall will be the year that I train properly enough and have a good HM race the whole way.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

I'm still here! It's been a busy month so I've been trying to keep up with just reading the thread about once a week. I knew this was going to be a busy month which is partly why I picked this race last weekend as a sort of reward... I probably should've thought about how tired I'd be after a crazy month. Oh well!

Race report!
This was a beach race at sunrise which was beautiful! It was a 1/2 marathon and 10k out and back. I did the 10k. Temps were high 70s and low 80s. Minutes after we started running winds picked up and it started pouring! The rain lasted maybe 30 minutes. I had a headache for the first 3 miles which really didn't help anything, but I was on the beach running  (well mostly walking) and getting to watch other people run which makes me happy. Just before the 5k turn around I had to go to the bathroom which meant leaving the beach and searching for an open bar with a bathroom... bit of a time killer lol! But I felt so much better after and the turn around meant that the headwind was gonna be a tailwind which really makes a difference when the winds are gusting that much! So many people were out just enjoying the run or walk so I didn't feel slow until the 1/2 marathoners passed me lol! I have to say the 1/2 marathoners were awesome! Watching them speed by and so many of them shouting words of encouragement as they passed me made me really enjoy the race when I just wanted to be done. I had hoped for a PR to beat my slow princess time but that just wasn't in the cards this weekend. Official time was 2:07:37. Afterwards they had a brunch, which was surprisingly good and more food than I thought they'd have, as well as mimosas! Overall a good way to spend the weekend!


----------



## Sailormoon2

1/2 Marathon is the ultimate distance! Sufficiently challenging, as to never really be guaranteed of the outcome when you start, but also, the training is manageable and doesn't take up your whole life


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Favorite distance to run and why?
> 
> Todays question and yesterdays question are questions that fellow posters suggested to me. I just wanted to say thank you for suggestions. I will continue to use the suggestion during this week and likely into next week.
> 
> ATTQOTD: The half marathon is a distance I really enjoy. At this point in my running "career" its a easy enough distance to train up to that running it doesn't set me back to far. It is also difficult enough to really challenge myself if I go out and race it! I think 5k's are by far the worse. The run hurts the entire time when I race one.



My favorite race distance is the half. I can usually do a race early in the morning and it doesn't take up a big portion of the day.  Afterwards I am usually fine for the rest of the day.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Favorite distance to run and why?



I go back and forth between the full and half marathon.  I love the full because it is such a challenge and when I get done with one I feel like I have accomplished something!  The half makes a case for itself because it's long enough to present a challenge and opportunity for ready improvement without the massive training requirements of the full.  It's hard to really appreciate 5ks and 10ks when every training run is longer than a 5k and there are weeks in marathon training where every run is longer than 10k.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Hmmmm...Favorite to run vs favorite to race may be different for me.
Fave to have on the schedule to run during training is probably 4 miles because it's so attainable.  It doesn't take a ton of time and is easily dividable by 2 if I do an out and back in my very grid-like city.  I'd say 6 and 8 for the same reasons. Odd numbers don't feel as good because my brain is weird.
To race: 10k so far.  I don't kill myself as bad as I do when I'm really pushing hard at a 5k (although that may change this October) and I like that you can start slower and have a chance for a few surges over a longer period of time.  I also like that the bling is generally better.


----------



## ZellyB

Sailormoon2 said:


> 1/2 Marathon is the ultimate distance! Sufficiently challenging, as to never really be guaranteed of the outcome when you start, but also, the training is manageable and doesn't take up your whole life



This!  Assuming I'm properly trained, I really enjoy the half marathon runs.


----------



## JulieODC

I'm leaning towards 10k as a favorite - doesn't require tons of training, not super speedy, but a good sense of accomplishment.

I would like to try a 10miler sometime too - that might be similar.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Half marathon. For me a PR (or PR attempt) in a 5 or 10K leaves me near death at the finish line. A marathon is not quiet a near death effort but still leaves me pretty worn out. Not to mention the time, by the time you run, clean-up, eat, nap, the day is mostly gone.

A half marathon PR can still be a pleasant experience, and it doesn't eat up the whole day.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: My experience is limited because I tend to stick in the 5k-ish range, but I really enjoyed the 10k I ran. I felt like I got in to a good groove and was halfway there before I knew it. In my brain, getting to halfway is like cresting a mountain and the rest is all downhill (read: I can finish), even though physically that's obviously not true.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  For Racing, I like the 10 miler.  It is a good distance for a challenge, and does not kill me when racing for time.  For other races, the half does not wipe me out too badly when racing, and when used for a training run and running with friends, can be really fun.   I don't like the 5k for the reasons others have already mentioned.   

For workouts, I seem to be locked into the 7-9 mile range currently, and gets me a good workout before heading to work.


----------



## QueenGsMama

Hi there! New to the board and to running! Just completed my first 5k since 2008 (_I didn't really train for that one_) this past Saturday:

*4/29 - QueenGsMama - Sasha's Run/5k  (G: 40m /Act: 35m)*

I literally mouthed the words "wow" when I saw my finish time, I didn't anticipate to do so well since I just started running outside at the beginning of April and my PR before Saturday was 38m. Super proud!

Signed up for another 5k on my birthday: 

*5/21- QueenGsMama - SPAC Rock 'n Run/5k  (Goal: 35m)*


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:  If I had to pick only one, it would be 10k distance.   I can cruise through 10k distance on training runs or go all out during a race.   Never feels like more than I can handle mentally or physically.   Shorter runs are so fast it's hard to enjoy and longer runs bring their own types of mental and physical challenges.  

10 milers are fun too!


----------



## ZellyB

Hi, @QueenGsMama Welcome to the best board on the Dis (I might be biased).


----------



## FredtheDuck

I've got a question for those that have trained for a half when they thought they were too busy to get the distance/time in: Do you prefer Higdon or Galloway plans, and why? Or is there an option C?

Here's why I'm asking: I'm stuck in 5k purgatory because I never feel like I have time to train for anything longer than that. I've been running either at lunch (which allows for 20-25 minutes of running - usually 2 miles at my pace), or just before I pick my kid up from daycare (which allows for 20-40 minutes, depending on traffic). I do have time for long runs on the weekend and recently completed a 10k. 

I haven't been running in the mornings during the week, but with summer heat coming and a desire to "break through" this rut, I think I'm ready to start AM runs instead of restricting myself to lunch/daycare runs. That would give me up to an hour, assuming I got up at 5:00. 

I typically run 2x during the week and then the longer run on the weekends. If I switch to AM runs during the summer, I could probably up to 3x/week, or add a better crosstraining session than "took my kid on a bike ride around the neighborhood" to my routine (pool opens in a few weeks!). 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Miranda

FredtheDuck said:


> I've got a question for those that have trained for a half when they thought they were too busy to get the distance/time in: Do you prefer Higdon or Galloway plans, and why? Or is there an option C?


I did Galloway for both my rD runs in 2015.  I feel like Higdon requires more of a time commitment.  I tried doing Higdon last year, and for a variety of reasons it didn't work out so well for me, but it was mostly my own fault.  

But I did pretty well with the Galloway plans in 2015 and did not feel like it was a huge time commitment except for the weekend runs. The weekday ones are only 30 minutes 2x a week.  I ran 3:15:xx (with a REALLY long ~10 min potty stop due to long lines) at Tink in May, then 2:53:xx at a local HM for a training run for W&D in October, then 2:45:xx at a W&D redemption race in November the week after W&D (because it was cut short).


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  Hmmmm...Favorite to run vs favorite to race may be different for me.
> Fave to have on the schedule to run during training is probably 4 miles because it's so attainable.  It doesn't take a ton of time and is easily dividable by 2 if I do an out and back in my very grid-like city.  I'd say 6 and 8 for the same reasons. Odd numbers don't feel as good because my brain is weird.



26.2 is divisible by 2 as well, you know, for when you start your Dopey training.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

FredtheDuck said:


> I've got a question for those that have trained for a half when they thought they were too busy to get the distance/time in: Do you prefer Higdon or Galloway plans, and why? Or is there an option C?
> 
> Here's why I'm asking: I'm stuck in 5k purgatory because I never feel like I have time to train for anything longer than that. I've been running either at lunch (which allows for 20-25 minutes of running - usually 2 miles at my pace), or just before I pick my kid up from daycare (which allows for 20-40 minutes, depending on traffic). I do have time for long runs on the weekend and recently completed a 10k.
> 
> I haven't been running in the mornings during the week, but with summer heat coming and a desire to "break through" this rut, I think I'm ready to start AM runs instead of restricting myself to lunch/daycare runs. That would give me up to an hour, assuming I got up at 5:00.
> 
> I typically run 2x during the week and then the longer run on the weekends. If I switch to AM runs during the summer, I could probably up to 3x/week, or add a better crosstraining session than "took my kid on a bike ride around the neighborhood" to my routine (pool opens in a few weeks!).
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



I used the Galloway plan for the Princess Half in February and felt like it adequately prepared me during a very busy time of year for me. For my HM in the fall, I haven't decided what plan I'll use- maybe a Galloway-style plan with an added 4th shorter (speed/tempo) run during the week.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I don't know that I've raced enough to have a favorite distance. My favorite race was the princess half, so I'm tempted to say the half because I had so much fun and wasn't that miserable fitness wise during it. I hated every step of the last 3 miles during my lone 10K due to the wind, so that sticks out as my least favorite, but I want to try another one to redeem myself.


----------



## QueenGsMama

ZellyB said:


> Hi, @QueenGsMama Welcome to the best board on the Dis (I might be biased).



Thank you!


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: I prefer the marathon at this point in time.  Mostly because that's been my goal since I started running 5 years ago - Qualify for Boston and run a sub-3.  Although after that, I'm not sure what the future will hold.  Although, if I do switch to the HM I'd probably train just as hard.  The races are just different I guess. I feel like at this point I haven't conquered the M in the same way I feel like I have the HM.  To be fair, I don't feel like I've conquered the 5k or 10k distance either (hoping to remedy that in a few weeks).  



QueenGsMama said:


> Hi there! New to the board and to running! Just completed my first 5k since 2008 (_I didn't really train for that one_) this past Saturday:
> 
> *4/29 - QueenGsMama - Sasha's Run/5k  (G: 40m /Act: 35m)*
> 
> I literally mouthed the words "wow" when I saw my finish time, I didn't anticipate to do so well since I just started running outside at the beginning of April and my PR before Saturday was 38m. Super proud!
> 
> Signed up for another 5k on my birthday:
> 
> *5/21- QueenGsMama - SPAC Rock 'n Run/5k  (Goal: 35m)*







FredtheDuck said:


> I've got a question for those that have trained for a half when they thought they were too busy to get the distance/time in: Do you prefer Higdon or Galloway plans, and why? Or is there an option C?
> 
> Here's why I'm asking: I'm stuck in 5k purgatory because I never feel like I have time to train for anything longer than that. I've been running either at lunch (which allows for 20-25 minutes of running - usually 2 miles at my pace), or just before I pick my kid up from daycare (which allows for 20-40 minutes, depending on traffic). I do have time for long runs on the weekend and recently completed a 10k.
> 
> I haven't been running in the mornings during the week, but with summer heat coming and a desire to "break through" this rut, I think I'm ready to start AM runs instead of restricting myself to lunch/daycare runs. That would give me up to an hour, assuming I got up at 5:00.
> 
> I typically run 2x during the week and then the longer run on the weekends. If I switch to AM runs during the summer, I could probably up to 3x/week, or add a better crosstraining session than "took my kid on a bike ride around the neighborhood" to my routine (pool opens in a few weeks!).
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



Do you do run/walk because the Galloway plan is primarily focused around that premise (although to a lesser extent when comparing HM plans like you are then when comparing M plans)?  

I believe option C is something custom to you and your life.  I help people work through the process of making a custom training plan based on their fitness, life, goals, time available, etc.  I do it for free and if you choose not to use the plan I come up with it doesn't hurt my feelings one bit.  I just like giving people another option.


----------



## Chaitali

I like the 10k to 10 mile distances the best for both racing and training runs.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Favorite distance to run and why?


10 Miler. It's long enough to be rewarding but short enough that I'm not rethinking my life choices.


----------



## FredtheDuck

DopeyBadger said:


> Do you do run/walk because the Galloway plan is primarily focused around that premise (although to a lesser extent when comparing HM plans like you are then when comparing M plans)?
> 
> I believe option C is something custom to you and your life.  I help people work through the process of making a custom training plan based on their fitness, life, goals, time available, etc.  I do it for free and if you choose not to use the plan I come up with it doesn't hurt my feelings one bit.  I just like giving people another option.



I don't run/walk, I run the whole time. But, my max distance to date has been a 10k and I'm not super fast (10k pace was 11:30ish). I've heard about the @DopeyBadger running plans and if it seems like you've got time to help out, I'd love your expertise!


----------



## DopeyBadger

FredtheDuck said:


> I don't run/walk, I run the whole time. But, my max distance to date has been a 10k and I'm not super fast (10k pace was 11:30ish). I've heard about the @DopeyBadger running plans and if it seems like you've got time to help out, I'd love your expertise!



Always happy to help.  I'll send you a PM.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

There's the big countdown to Tink (@roxymama ) and Princess registration is today... I'm totally bummed (and dis-jealous!) I'm not doing either! My next schedule race is not nearly as exciting.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I think the half marathon is my current favorite, although I really like the 25K too - just a bit longer than a half, but NOT a marathon.


----------



## Sailormoon2

run.minnie.miles said:


> There's the big countdown to Tink (@roxymama ) and Princess registration is today... I'm totally bummed (and dis-jealous!) I'm not doing either! My next schedule race is not nearly as exciting.


I hear ya, I'm suffering from some serious FOMO right now.


----------



## PrincessV

Between being away for Dark Side, and LIFE, I'm way behind here! I'll just jump back in with today's QOTD...

*ATTQOTD:* Hmm, that's a tough one. I really love the 5K distance, but rarely "race" it other than for fun. I _hate_ the 10K: miles 4-6ish are always my worst, no matter the distance, so ending there isn't fun. I mostly enjoy the half-marathon, but I found that the further I went in marathon training, the more I enjoyed it. So maybe 18-20 miles as a favorite?


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I think I agree with others that the half marathon is my favorite distance. All of the ones I have run have had really good routes, so that could have something to do with my opinion as well.


----------



## roxymama

Sailormoon2 said:


> I hear ya, I'm suffering from some serious FOMO right now.



FOMO is a lifestyle for me.  It's probably why I sign up for more races than I should.  I'm gonna have FOMO of the Tink 5k and 10k people even though my body will be so happy I'm only running one race.  
I had really bad FOMO during Starwars weekend and I'm not even a Star Wars fan!


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> FOMO is a lifestyle for me.  It's probably why I sign up for more races than I should.  I'm gonna have FOMO of the Tink 5k and 10k people even though my body will be so happy I'm only running one race.
> I had really bad FOMO during Starwars weekend and I'm not even a Star Wars fan!



Just wait until January


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: any distance between a 10k and a 10 miler is my favorite. 

Forgot to add my mileage for last month. It was 50 miles. Ran a half at the start of the month and then took some time off. Easing back into it now. 

@LSUlakes, I am running the Raleigh Race 13.1 10k on 6/3/17. No time goal. I am running with my dad so he can get a proof of time for marathon weekend.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Favorite distance to run and why?



If I had to order them:
1. half marathon
2. 5k
3. marathon
4. 10k

I absolutely love the half marathon!  It's an endurance race, but you don't have to kill yourself to train for it.  After the race, your legs aren't sore for a week.  It feels like a significant distance, but your fueling strategy is not a major concern.  It's just a delightful distance.

The 5k is great as well since you can really go fast, and if you pace yourself properly, only the last mile feels uncomfortable.

My weak spot is definitely the 10k... too fast to be comfortable, and too long such that you are in pain for a good amount of time.  I just haven't yet been able to figure out the 10k.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  Currently, the 10k is my favorite race distance.  I think because I have been most successful at it.  I have gotten faster at each I've raced, not including Disney where I stop for pictures.  However, I am signed up for my first 10 miler and I am really looking forward to that distance.  Might be my new favorite.  




derekleigh said:


> Most of the time no. We do have a few races we do together, mostly a few local 5Ks and any rD events.
> I haven't done their NH 10-Miler. I've wanted to in the past, but didn't work out. Their races are very well run and communication is always prompt. It you're unsure of the 10-Miler, they also have a half marathon October 1st, New England Half Marathon, and it essentially slightly downhill the whole course. Forgive me, I don't know when the POT cutoff time is for Marathon Weekend.





Miranda said:


> I did the New England half last year and it was a very nice course elevation wise. There were a couple small hills but mostly it was flat or downhill the whole way at a very pretty time of the year for that area (although it's moved up 3 weeks... last year it was the 23rd).  It starts at the NASCAR track, runs along the highway for a mile or so (wide shoulder and lane blocked off), then turns into lots of back residential roads, a lot of them dirt.  Then gradually makes its way to the finish in front of the State House downhill a lot of the way.
> 
> It looks like POT cutoff for Marathon Weekend is October 3, so you'd just squeak in.



Thanks for the feedback from both of your about the race company.  I am trying to avoid a half, especially in (September or October) for a proof of time because I have my first full marathon in Maine in October.  The August 26th 10 miler seems far enough out I could put in a solid effort for POT but not mess up my marathon training too much.  I am injury prone, so I need to be smart  Thanks again!


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> Just wait until January


GAH, I hate it when you make a lot of sense.  FOMO will be intense but I'll endure


----------



## Flossbolna

ATTQOTD:

I have only ever raced 5Ks and 10Ks and the 2 10Ks have been a stretch for me, I just barely had started to run that distance when the race came around. However, by now I would say 10K is my favorite as 5K just feels like my typical run and I do not get as much of a feeling that I really accomplished something from it.


----------



## tigger536

FFigawi said:


> Consider the contact initiated
> 
> @Barca33Runner, meet @SarahDisney. @SarahDisney, meet @Barca33Runner



HIMYM, runDisney edition


----------



## preciouspups

april miles running:  19.4 (and that included the 10k at DS.  pathetic!)
April miles walking:  15.3  I've been walking with the neighbors at night and it makes the distance and hills a lot more tolerable.  

I'm jealous of Princess registration too.  DH says no more disney runs for a while because we are hoping to buy a new house.


----------



## PrincessV

opusone said:


> My weak spot is definitely the 10k... too fast to be comfortable, but too long such that you are in pain for a good amount of time.  I just haven't yet been able to figure out the 10k.


I'm glad it'snot just me! Really, just 6.2 miles of misery.


----------



## Simba's Girl

I have no plans to do a marathon or half marathon...like ever. OK...well I MIGHT do a half it's just nowhere near the radar right now. I've done several 5Ks and a couple 10Ks. My favorite to race is a 10K. My body doesn't really seem to get into a good place until after the first 2-3 miles and the rest of the race is much better than the beginning. My favorite distance to run is 4-5 miles. Perfect amount to be a "good" workout but not too long to be an overdone workout.


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Favorite distance to run and why?
> 
> Todays question and yesterdays question are questions that fellow posters suggested to me. I just wanted to say thank you for suggestions. I will continue to use the suggestion during this week and likely into next week.
> 
> ATTQOTD: The half marathon is a distance I really enjoy. At this point in my running "career" its a easy enough distance to train up to that running it doesn't set me back to far. It is also difficult enough to really challenge myself if I go out and race it! I think 5k's are by far the worse. The run hurts the entire time when I race one.



ATTQOTD: I'm with you on the half marathon. I enjoy the challenge of marathons but everything starting two months before the marathon has to be geared toward it, and then it's several weeks after before you are recovered, so it shuts everything else out. The marathon is a jealous God. On the other hand, a very short taper is good enough for a half and you are back out there a few days after the race. After Maine Coast in a couple of weeks I'll leave off the marathons until Disney. My top end isn't all that fast, I start out slowly and take a long time to warmup, so 10k's and shorter are my worst races. I think I'm at my best in a half.

April Miles: 190. Taper time!


----------



## Miranda

I like 10K the best because that is about my happy place distance wise.  I don't start to feel ok running until about mile 3, so that makes 5K's miserable.


----------



## Chaitali

Speaking of paces and such earlier in the thread, I'm thinking of trying out heart rate training this Summer.  I'm pretty sure I'm falling into the trap of running all my runs in sort of a middle effort zone instead of most easy and some hard.  I have a milestone birthday coming up so I may upgrade my Garmin to one that has a built in heart rate monitor.  Anyone have any recommendations on how to start out with heart rate training as far as figuring out max heart rate and the various zones and where I should be for my runs?  Or a good book to read that would provide this information?  I'm also planning on increasing my 3 runs per week to 4 in preparation for starting marathon training in the Fall.

Thanks!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

I keep falling behind on here, life is just getting too busy these days!  Anyways, I did run my hometown half marathon on Sunday and was able to net a new PR (by a whopping 2 seconds!) of 1:22:13.  I wrote all about it in nauseating detail in my journal for anyone who would like the details (and pictures!).

CheapRunnerMike's Forest City Road Race Half Marathon Recap


----------



## cavepig

Although I'm not keeping up on this thread this time around, If anyone wants to read how the Dark Side half weekend went my trip report is started here. It was a pretty great race weekend and the new 10k and half courses I thought were pretty good.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...k-side-2017-half-marthon-trip-report.3601376/


----------



## JClimacus

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I keep falling behind on here, life is just getting too busy these days!  Anyways, I did run my hometown half marathon on Sunday and was able to net a new PR (by a whopping 2 seconds!) of 1:22:13.  I wrote all about it in nauseating detail in my journal for anyone who would like the details (and pictures!).
> 
> CheapRunnerMike's Forest City Road Race Half Marathon Recap



Congratulations! And I love recaps.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: I don't think I've run enough to have a favorite yet, but I can say that 5K is my least favorite currently for the many reasons that have been discussed above.  After half marathon training, I now feel like I don't get into the groove until somewhere after mile 2 (or 3 or 4).  I have enjoyed the half marathon distance for sure, because it definitely provides a nice challenge but with a quick recovery, as has also been pointed out.  First 10 mile race coming up, so I'll report back! And will have to wait until January before I let you know if the marathon is my favorite.


----------



## 94bruin

94bruin said:


> I'm not positive, but I think it's under my knee. I started with knee pain in February. I took it easy and then started up again. But a few weeks ago, the pain came back, although I think it's a different part of the knee. I do have another race I was planning on running but this race has great conditions. I'll just have to try to rest up and restart training before the next race. Sheesh - typing this I'm realizing that the next race isn't too far off (end of August). Time is flying by this year!
> 
> 
> I do run mostly on the road. I like routine so I usually run the exact same path. I know that I will have to slow down for this weekend.
> 
> 
> I try to rest after this weekend and start back up slowly. I'll try some of the other suggestions from this thread. If I'm not getting anywhere, then I will seek professional help.
> 
> 
> I think I still have miles on my shoe. But who knows, maybe not? I'm at about 250 miles on my shoes.



I'm happy to report back that I ran the race and miraculously, my knee was fine. The race was a bit of grass and mostly trail. I assuming this is a sign that I need to find a different *surface* / route to run, which is a shame because it'll involve driving to a trail.

My right leg (the side with the knee problems) was feeling pretty sore after the race and the next day. I felt some tenderness under my right foot. I was hobbling around this weekend. I'm going to take a week off and start back up slowly. I'll take it one run at a time and hope that I can keep healthy for my August run and more importantly, next year's half marathon at the Light Side.

As for the race, I did better than I expected considering my on-again, off-again knee issues/lack of preparation. I officially PRed at 1:08! Of course, since my first race was the Light Side 10K where I stopped for two photos, any time would have been an official PR. 


As for today's question, I've only run two races so I can't really comment. But I like the 10k length so far. We'll see how I feel after next January/my first half.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Favorite distance to run and why?



I don't really have a favorite race distance. I don't think I've done enough races to compare the distances.
Training-wise, it's somewhere in the 8-10 mile range. I like that I can really get into a groove.


----------



## McNs

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I keep falling behind on here, life is just getting too busy these days!  Anyways, I did run my hometown half marathon on Sunday and was able to net a new PR (by a whopping 2 seconds!) of 1:22:13.  I wrote all about it in nauseating detail in my journal for anyone who would like the details (and pictures!).
> 
> CheapRunnerMike's Forest City Road Race Half Marathon Recap


Wow that's a smoking pace! Fantastic!!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*ATTQOTD:* My current favorite distance is the 10K. More than a 5K but not quite as much as a half marathon. I've enjoyed and handled the half marathon distance a lot better than I expected though before my first last June and have now done 3 total. So I plan to keep pursuing halfs and maybe it will become my favorite! Especially when I do one in isolation and not with a 10K the day before (2 out of the 3 were the W&D and Dark Side challenges).


----------



## The Expert

Chaitali said:


> Speaking of paces and such earlier in the thread, I'm thinking of trying out heart rate training this Summer.  I'm pretty sure I'm falling into the trap of running all my runs in sort of a middle effort zone instead of most easy and some hard.  I have a milestone birthday coming up so I may upgrade my Garmin to one that has a built in heart rate monitor.  Anyone have any recommendations on how to start out with heart rate training as far as figuring out max heart rate and the various zones and where I should be for my runs?  Or a good book to read that would provide this information?  I'm also planning on increasing my 3 runs per week to 4 in preparation for starting marathon training in the Fall.
> 
> Thanks!



I would also like to know more about this. I've had a Forerunner 235 for about 3-4 weeks now and really don't have a clue what I'm looking at or what is good or bad. I'd also like to customize the zones to my personal data.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Waiting2goback said:


> View attachment 234784



I was trying to ignore it and run through it but I finally broke down and made an appointment to get my knee checked.  I figure if I find out nothing it wrong sooner rather than later, great.   If there is something wrong then maybe I get it fixed and still have enough time to be ready for January.  Keeping my fingers crossed.  5/16 I will either be really relieved or very bummed out, well unless I need an MRI that will delay the news longer.





LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Favorite distance to run and why?
> 
> Todays question and yesterdays question are questions that fellow posters suggested to me. I just wanted to say thank you for suggestions. I will continue to use the suggestion during this week and likely into next week.
> 
> ATTQOTD: The half marathon is a distance I really enjoy. At this point in my running "career" its a easy enough distance to train up to that running it doesn't set me back to far. It is also difficult enough to really challenge myself if I go out and race it! I think 5k's are by far the worse. The run hurts the entire time when I race one.



I like the 10 mile distance followed by the 1/2 marathon the most.  For training I love the 10 mile distance.  It is enough to feel challenged but not enough to knock you out for the rest of the day.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## jmasgat

Ugh....the 10k. For me, that distance is the Utktasana (Chair pose/Fierce pose) of races.  Don't know if I'll ever really like it.  I think it's because it's too long to flat out run and too short to run a more moderate pace. Maybe if I stopped worrying about time I'd like it more.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Chaitali said:


> Speaking of paces and such earlier in the thread, I'm thinking of trying out heart rate training this Summer.  I'm pretty sure I'm falling into the trap of running all my runs in sort of a middle effort zone instead of most easy and some hard.  I have a milestone birthday coming up so I may upgrade my Garmin to one that has a built in heart rate monitor.  Anyone have any recommendations on how to start out with heart rate training as far as figuring out max heart rate and the various zones and where I should be for my runs?  Or a good book to read that would provide this information?  I'm also planning on increasing my 3 runs per week to 4 in preparation for starting marathon training in the Fall.
> 
> Thanks!





The Expert said:


> I would also like to know more about this. I've had a Forerunner 235 for about 3-4 weeks now and really don't have a clue what I'm looking at or what is good or bad. I'd also like to customize the zones to my personal data.



I don't follow HR training per se (as in I track it post-run, I make adjustments to future training based on it and other factors, but I don't actively attempt in the middle of a run to stick to a certain range).  But Jack Daniels has a guide in his book:



I think the critical component of accurately assessing HR paces relies on an accurate HRmax.  I've found from personal experience this is no where near 220-age for me (or the alternate male calc of 214-(0.8*age)).  Based on Daniels chart and using past racing data, my HRmax is probably somewhere between 170-180 (far below the predicted 189 of these formulas).  So other than a lab test, I think just accumulate data over time to determine your HRmax.  Be wary.  Occasionally you may see a spike in HR that's sudden with no build-up and no decrease.  This is likely not real data and caused by some other erroneous factor.  I think start with some pacing you know to be easy and see what values you get.  Then run what your fitness dictates to be marathon pace, what's that value.  Work through different paces and build a database that can be comparable to this chart.  That will help you estimate your maxHR.  These are some paces to try based on your recent 10 miler of 2:22.



One other thing to consider is to be wary of trusting HR data when the run portion is less than 90 seconds.  I'm not terribly positive the heart responds that quickly to pace, so runs at pace of less than 90 seconds may not be giving you an accurate assessment of how hard you're actually trying.  This is me just spit-balling though from personal experience.  Hope this helps!

Edit to add: I personally follow and advise people to use the 80% easy methodology.  Which means I would suggest that 80% of your training volume be at long run pace or slower.  Using Daniels HR chart that would be roughly 79% HRmax or lower.  I find this to be reasonably accurate as my HRmax is estimated to be 180 and my usual LR pace (scheduled by a race equivalency calculator) is a HR of 138-142 which is 76.6-78.8% HRmax.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  For racing?  I am all about the marathon.  Just wish it didn't tear me down so much and I could do more.  I love looking at the ads in the back of Runner's World and dreaming of the marathons I would love to do.  I also seem to like the 10k.  5k's suck.

For training? 10-12 mile progression run is my favorite.  I can crank those out quick enough without taking a huge portion of the day.


----------



## keahgirl8

ATTQOTD:  10K is my favorite distance.  It's a little bit of a challenge, but short enough to be fun.  I do love running a Disney half, but I'm not a long distance runner.  The 10K is my sweet spot.


----------



## The Expert

DopeyBadger said:


> Edit to add: I personally follow and advise people to use the 80% easy methodology.  Which means I would suggest that 80% of your training volume be at long run pace or slower.  Using Daniels HR chart that would be roughly 79% HRmax or lower.  I find this to be reasonably accurate as my HRmax is estimated to be 180 and my usual LR pace (scheduled by a race equivalency calculator) is a HR of 138-142 which is 76.6-78.8% HRmax.



Interesting. (And that run wasn't really indicative as I ended up doing a longer warm up and cool down than usual, and did :90 run/:30 walk intervals for about half. I tried a new fueling method that did not agree with me.) Regardless, now that I have some data from different types of runs I can hopefully go back and find some patterns.


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> Ugh....the 10k. For me, that distance is the Utktasana (Chair pose/Fierce pose) of races.  Don't know if I'll ever really like it.  I think it's because it's too long to flat out run and too short to run a more moderate pace. *Maybe if I stopped worrying about time I'd like it more.*



My 10k PR was set when I was completely hungover. Can't say it'll work for you too, but it does take the worrying out of the picture.


----------



## DopeyBadger

@The Expert and @Chaitali 

Here is a Daniels excel spreadsheet I found a while back that may be useful.  It includes a plethora of calculations.  Be aware the link is a direct download of the file and doesn't take you to a website per se.

Daniels' Training Tables - Electric Blues


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Have you convinced others (especially non-runners) to run a Disney race? How did it go?

ATTQOTD: I have tried to talk DW into running either a 5k or 10k at WDW but have not been successful at this time. Since she is with child at the moment, pursing that is kinda on the back burner for now. After DS is born and some time has passed I will try to get her interested in it again for either marathon weekend of W&D. I imagine she would either do the 5k or 10k and I would go for either the half or full depending on the situation.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: No, but I'm trying really hard to convince my husband that we should run the WDW half in January! Help me think of ways to convince him... I really want to do it!


----------



## camaker

Chaitali said:


> Speaking of paces and such earlier in the thread, I'm thinking of trying out heart rate training this Summer.  I'm pretty sure I'm falling into the trap of running all my runs in sort of a middle effort zone instead of most easy and some hard.  I have a milestone birthday coming up so I may upgrade my Garmin to one that has a built in heart rate monitor.  Anyone have any recommendations on how to start out with heart rate training as far as figuring out max heart rate and the various zones and where I should be for my runs?  Or a good book to read that would provide this information?  I'm also planning on increasing my 3 runs per week to 4 in preparation for starting marathon training in the Fall.
> 
> Thanks!





The Expert said:


> I would also like to know more about this. I've had a Forerunner 235 for about 3-4 weeks now and really don't have a clue what I'm looking at or what is good or bad. I'd also like to customize the zones to my personal data.



@DopeyBadger has, as usual, done a great job laying out the nuts and bolts behind heart rate training.  Another important aspect is to get your Forerunner set up correctly for your zones, as I've found their HR zones to be WAY off base right out of the box.  Here's some information I sent to a friend to get her set up and started:

The generally accepted heart rate zones that are found all over the internet (multiple sites) basically lay out the following zones based on the heart rate reserve (HRR) calculation method:

HRR = Max HR - Resting HR

I got my resting HR from measurements early in the morning just after arriving at work. I think the recommendation is to take them before you get out of bed in the morning, so my resting HR may be a few beats lower than what I'm using. For the Max HR, you can use the 220 - Age calculation (or something close to that) to get an estimate or go with a more empirical number. In my case I went with the max HR from a high intensity 5k race since it was a little higher than the estimated value.

Once you've got the HRR, the zones fall out as follows:

Zone 1 = 50-60% HRR
Zone 2 = 60-70% HRR
Zone 3 = 70-80% HRR
Zone 4 = 80-90% HRR
Zone 5 = 90-100% HRR

You still have to calculate the % HRR values and add the resting HR to them to get the actual BPMs corresponding to each zone. 

Garmin watches are notoriously out of whack with their zones right out of the box. You not only have to set them to use %HRR, you have to manually set the ranges, as well. IIRC, my Garmin had Zone 5 set up as >70% HRR, leading to me seeing a LOT of Zone 5 efforts before I figured out to manually set the watch.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you convinced others (especially non-runners) to run a Disney race? How did it go?



I convinced a friend at work and his wife to try out a RunDisney race.  They chose the 2017 WDWMW Half Marathon.  Oops.


----------



## LSUlakes

QueenGsMama said:


> Hi there! New to the board and to running! Just completed my first 5k since 2008 (_I didn't really train for that one_) this past Saturday:
> 
> *4/29 - QueenGsMama - Sasha's Run/5k  (G: 40m /Act: 35m)*
> 
> I literally mouthed the words "wow" when I saw my finish time, I didn't anticipate to do so well since I just started running outside at the beginning of April and my PR before Saturday was 38m. Super proud!
> 
> Signed up for another 5k on my birthday:
> 
> *5/21- QueenGsMama - SPAC Rock 'n Run/5k  (Goal: 35m)*



Welcome to the thread and congrats on your 5k!!!! I will add both of these to the OP! Thanks for taking part of our little running thread. 



Simba's Girl said:


> I have no plans to do a marathon or half marathon...like ever. OK...well I MIGHT do a half it's just nowhere near the radar right now. I've done several 5Ks and a couple 10Ks. My favorite to race is a 10K. My body doesn't really seem to get into a good place until after the first 2-3 miles and the rest of the race is much better than the beginning. My favorite distance to run is 4-5 miles. Perfect amount to be a "good" workout but not too long to be an overdone workout.



KISS OF DEATH. The DIS runners will see you at WDW running Dopey in 2019 or 2020! Important thing to remember, never say never and the people on this forum will give you all the encouragement in the world to sign up for Dopey. 



Waiting2goback said:


> I was trying to ignore it and run through it but I finally broke down and made an appointment to get my knee checked. I figure if I find out nothing it wrong sooner rather than later, great. If there is something wrong then maybe I get it fixed and still have enough time to be ready for January. Keeping my fingers crossed. 5/16 I will either be really relieved or very bummed out, well unless I need an MRI that will delay the news longer.



Hope you get some good news and everything gets better sooner than later. 



FredtheDuck said:


> ATTQOTD: No, but I'm trying really hard to convince my husband that we should run the WDW half in January! Help me think of ways to convince him... I really want to do it!



Have you tried, "We get to go to WDW". Try lets get in great shape and celebrate with a trip to WDW, then tell him you have tickets to special tour through the parks early in the morning.... and you should probably wear running clothes for it...


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you convinced others (especially non-runners) to run a Disney race? How did it go?



I convinced a couple of co-workers [for the primary race sponsor] to run the 1/2 back in 2011, which was easy to do since the registration was free. I, as a consultant for the same company had to pay for my registration.   It also seems like once I get back from a RunDisney race and am wearing some gear from that race, perfect strangers will engage in conversation with me and then say "I need to run that".


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you convinced others (especially non-runners) to run a Disney race? How did it go?



When I signed up for my first Disney race (a 5K), my sister signed up too (planning to walk it) so that I wouldn't be going down alone. Walking a Disney race convinced her to run. Does that count?


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you convinced others (especially non-runners) to run a Disney race? How did it go



Timely question...friends of ours just ran the same race I did this past weekend and it was his first half marathon (I made a training plan for him, not quite @DopeyBadger level but he did run a 1:33!) and her first race ever (the 5K, which she completed in 35 minutes while running the entire time).  They are blossoming Disney nuts having started going to WDW in just the last couple of years and now my wife and I are working hard to get them to Marathon weekend.  Hoping to convince them to run the marathon with us in 2019!  Plenty of time to chip away, and I think when it comes time to register I'll spring Dopey on them


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you convinced others (especially non-runners) to run a Disney race? How did it go?



My sister and I have virtually become WDW Marathon Weekend recruiters for our family. We've convinced our cousin, mom, dad, and aunt to all do various races. Next year my BiL and my sister's best friend have signed up for the marathon. We love turning that week into a big celebration, vacation, runcation, etc. and all it costs is a complete rejection of the concept of sleep and giving Disney all of our money.

Wait...have we joined a cult?


----------



## LSUlakes

Barca33Runner said:


> My sister and I have virtually become WDW Marathon Weekend recruiters for our family. We've convinced our cousin, mom, dad, and aunt to all do various races. Next year my BiL and my sister's best friend have signed up for the marathon. We love turning that week into a big celebration, vacation, runcation, etc. and all it costs is a complete rejection of the concept of sleep and giving Disney all of our money.
> 
> Wait...have we joined a cult?



You have and so have we... It's what all the cool people are doing!

@HomeiswhereMickeyis I cant seems to find your race in the OP for the beach 10k. Could you give me the name of the race and date so I can either add it or just edit it. TIA

@94bruin I also cant locate your 10k race on the list. Would you mind providing me with the date and name of the race so I can add it to the list. Congrats on the PR!


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Yes...

- my brother was the first one (Princess Half Marathon).  He had been running but is nowhere near the Disney fan I am...he really enjoyed it and ended up going the marathon with me the next year and the WDW half the year after
- my husband is a non-runner...he did the Castaway Cay 5K with me, then the Jingle Jungle 5K and last year's Wine & Dine Half.  He hated the CC5K but enjoyed the other 2 races
- my mom is a non-runner and did the Never Land 5K with me last year...she had fun but isn't super into Disney, so I think it may be a one & done for her


----------



## LSUlakes

This upcoming weekend we have the following posters with races scheduled!

05 - @roxymama - Little Kings 1 Miler (NG / N/A)
06 - @Disney at Heart - Lake Hartwell Dam Run 10k (NG / N/A)
06 - @KSellers88  - Run for the Roses (NG / N/A)
06 - @McNs  - Waiheke Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
06 - @roxymama  - Flying Pig 5k (34:00 / N/A)
06 - @Dis5150  - Crawfish 5k (NG / N/A)
07 - @Anisum  - Run the Vineyards 10 Miler (2:03:00 / N/A)
07 - @sourire  - Broad Street 10 Miler (TBA / N/A)
07 - @bananabean  - Broad Street 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
07 - @Miranda  - Wallis Sands Half Marathon (NG /N/A)
07 - @Diskidatheart  - Pittsburgh Marathon (3:57:00 / N/A)
07 - @Slogger  - Orange County Marathon (4:15:00 / N/A)
07 - @MommaoffherRocker  - Frederick Running Festival Half Marathon (2:44:59 / N/A)
07 - @mrsgryphon  - Collinsville Classic 10k (58:00 / N/A)
07 - @FredtheDuck  - TPK5K (34:00 / N/A)
07 - @Wendy98  - The Flying Pig Marathon (TBA / N/A)
07 - @BikeFan  - Frederick Running Festival Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to revise or add a goal for this weekends race, let me know and Ill make the change. If anyone who isnt on the list and has a race this weekend and would like to be added to the list, also let me know and Ill add you to it. Look forward to hearing how yalls race weekends go!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Nope... lone runner over here. My sister will be in WDW over W&D for her 30th birthday and I tried to convince her to run, but that wasn't happening. If she did, I offered to take the trip down to run with, but alas, she has no interest in it.


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD: Yes I am guilty of recruiting and using the Magic of Disney to lure them into my trap!!  (evil laugh)

When I ran Dopey in 2015, I persuaded my non-runner son to do the 5k with me (it was bitter cold/windy)
I tricked my daughter into doing the 10k with me (still cold that day too),
I convinced my wife to do the half with me (we get to run through Disney parks!!)
and I was abandoned by all of them and did the marathon on my own. 

Thanks to the helpful responses from everyone on this forum, I decided to do Dumbo the same year and somehow convinced my wife to do it so she could get a Coast to Coast medal!

Tried the same tactics for Dopey 2018 and they all laughed at me.   But they didn't say NO.   Still working on them.


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

@LSUlakes  USA Beach Running Championships 10k. It was on April 30th.


----------



## FredtheDuck

LSUlakes said:


> Have you tried, "We get to go to WDW". Try lets get in great shape and celebrate with a trip to WDW, then tell him you have tickets to special tour through the parks early in the morning.... and you should probably wear running clothes for it...



BWAHAHAHAHAHA. We're going to WDW later this month (my first trip, first trip with our 1.5 year old), so I think that's part of the concern (as it turns out, WDW isn't free...). But, I'll give this angle a try and will report back : ).


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you convinced others (especially non-runners) to run a Disney race? How did it go?



I convinced my eldest son (athletic but not a runner) to run the half in 2016 when I ran the Goofy. My daughter ran the half as well and we all had a great time. This past year my younger son ran his first marathon at Disney and is running the 2018 marathon with me. I don't know how you can watch someone run it (my family came down to watch my first marathon happen at Disney in 2015) and resist the desire to run it yourself.


----------



## Slogger

LSUlakes said:


> This upcoming weekend we have the following posters with races scheduled!
> 
> 05 - @roxymama - Little Kings 1 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 06 - @Disney at Heart - Lake Hartwell Dam Run 10k (NG / N/A)
> 06 - @KSellers88  - Run for the Roses (NG / N/A)
> 06 - @McNs  - Waiheke Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 06 - @roxymama  - Flying Pig 5k (34:00 / N/A)
> 06 - @Dis5150  - Crawfish 5k (NG / N/A)
> 07 - @Anisum  - Run the Vineyards 10 Miler (2:03:00 / N/A)
> 07 - @sourire  - Broad Street 10 Miler (TBA / N/A)
> 07 - @bananabean  - Broad Street 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 07 - @Miranda  - Wallis Sands Half Marathon (NG /N/A)
> 07 - @Diskidatheart  - Pittsburgh Marathon (3:57:00 / N/A)
> 07 - @Slogger  - Orange County Marathon (4:15:00 / N/A)
> 07 - @MommaoffherRocker  - Frederick Running Festival Half Marathon (2:44:59 / N/A)
> 07 - @mrsgryphon  - Collinsville Classic 10k (58:00 / N/A)
> 07 - @FredtheDuck  - TPK5K (34:00 / N/A)
> 07 - @Wendy98  - The Flying Pig Marathon (TBA / N/A)
> 07 - @BikeFan  - Frederick Running Festival Half Marathon (NG / N/A)



Best of luck everyone.   @BikeFan , @MommaoffherRocker  have a great time at Frederick Running Festival.  It's a great event and I would be there if I weren't going to be in California this weekend.   

And you Flying Piggies, please post pics and recaps.   That's an event I've always wanted to do!!

@LSUlakes ....can you add the Wahoo OC 5k on 5/6 to my schedule for this weekend?


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I talked my father-in-law into doing the WDW 5k with me but he was the veteran runner and I was the newbie.  And I've convinced my sister to come with me to Tink weekend and do the chear squad 
My friend who runs local races with me would be a good candidate to recruit for future rundisney...except that she hates disney...so we'll just stick to big local runs.  

Btw: at least half this board can say they talked me into Tink.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> except that she hates disney


You need new friends.  

(Just kidding of course!)


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: Yes, I have tried to recruit friends & family but no, nobody wants to do it. I try not to take it personally lol. My runner friends are not interested in running at Disney, and my non-running friends & family don't want to run. Won't keep me from continuing to try though.


----------



## Miranda

Oops... @LSUlakes you can take me off 5/7 Wallis Sands HM and 6/4 Covered Bridges HM.  I had to scratch them due to my hip/leg issues preventing me from starting training, which according to my new PT are really my back issues.  I haven't decided yet if I'm doing 6/10 Market Square Day 10K... I'm not doing that race series this year, and that is usually the day of our condo annual meeting, which I have skipped for the past 2 years for the race.  We'll see. 

You can add me to the following though:

May
14 - Miranda - Mother's Day 5K (NG / N/A)

June
18 - Miranda - Father's Day 5K (NG / N/A)

July
30 - Miranda - Six03 Summerfest 10K (NG / N/A)


----------



## Sailormoon2

*ATTQOTD: *I recently convinced my Dad and his wife (who has never been, nor really watched any movies) to do WDW Half 2018!!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you convinced others (especially non-runners) to run a Disney race? How did it go?



You mean like getting @Keels to do Dopey? Nope, don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Most races give tech or cotton shirts as their swag but what are some unique items races have given out? At this point I, like many runners I'm sure, have enough shirts to clothe a small village so what alternative swag do you wish you got for races instead of another shirt.
> 
> Todays QOTD is also a suggestion from a fellow forum member. Thank you for the suggestion and keep em coming!
> 
> ATTQOTD: To be very honest I can not think of something that would be practical for a race to give out that I would want. I have had a pair of running socks with my swag bag that had the races logo on them which was cool. However, if it meant bringing the cost of registration down I would go with just collecting my bib.



Like others have said,  nothing really beyond the tech shirts.  Once a sports bottle.  2 different finisher items for me have been one a couple of years, a hot fudge sundae and recently a girl scout 5K where they were handing out a box of Thin Mint cookies.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> You mean like getting @Keels to do Dopey? Nope, don't know what you're talking about.



I still would like to convince @FFigawi to do the Iditarod Trail Invitational which is only 1000 miles in the snow and you can use a bike.   I think he's slacking that he hasn't signed up yet!


----------



## Chaitali

I talked my dad and husband into doing the Jingle Jungle 5k with me   They both really enjoyed it.  My husband isn't a runner but is considering doing the Avengers 10k with me later this year.  I'm working on trying to convince a running friend to join me for marathon weekend.  She may do the half instead of the full but I'm hopeful to get her there either way   Also, I posted my recap of the Star Wars Dark Side half http://runningandenjoying.blogspot.com/2017/05/disney-world-star-wars-dark-side.html

Thank you for all the advice on HR training, everyone!  I really appreciate it.



The Expert said:


> I would also like to know more about this. I've had a Forerunner 235 for about 3-4 weeks now and really don't have a clue what I'm looking at or what is good or bad. I'd also like to customize the zones to my personal data.



What do you think of that Garmin so far?  I have the 220 and am looking for one with the HR monitor built in.  The forerunner 235 is the one I was thinking of upgrading to.



DopeyBadger said:


> @DopeyBadger has, as usual, done a great job laying out the nuts and bolts behind heart rate training.  Another important aspect is to get your Forerunner set up correctly for your zones, as I've found their HR zones to be WAY off base right out of the box.  Here's some information I sent to a friend to get her set up and started:
> 
> The generally accepted heart rate zones that are found all over the internet (multiple sites) basically lay out the following zones based on the heart rate reserve (HRR) calculation method:
> 
> HRR = Max HR - Resting HR
> 
> I got my resting HR from measurements early in the morning just after arriving at work. I think the recommendation is to take them before you get out of bed in the morning, so my resting HR may be a few beats lower than what I'm using. For the Max HR, you can use the 220 - Age calculation (or something close to that) to get an estimate or go with a more empirical number. In my case I went with the max HR from a high intensity 5k race since it was a little higher than the estimated value.
> 
> Once you've got the HRR, the zones fall out as follows:
> 
> Zone 1 = 50-60% HRR
> Zone 2 = 60-70% HRR
> Zone 3 = 70-80% HRR
> Zone 4 = 80-90% HRR
> Zone 5 = 90-100% HRR
> 
> You still have to calculate the % HRR values and add the resting HR to them to get the actual BPMs corresponding to each zone.
> 
> Garmin watches are notoriously out of whack with their zones right out of the box. You not only have to set them to use %HRR, you have to manually set the ranges, as well. IIRC, my Garmin had Zone 5 set up as >70% HRR, leading to me seeing a LOT of Zone 5 efforts before I figured out to manually set the watch.



Thanks, this is good to know!  I think my resting HR varies from 72-75 and I'm 40 so HRR would be 180-72=108?  That seems like that would be way too low.


----------



## Chaitali

DopeyBadger said:


> I don't follow HR training per se (as in I track it post-run, I make adjustments to future training based on it and other factors, but I don't actively attempt in the middle of a run to stick to a certain range).  But Jack Daniels has a guide in his book:
> 
> View attachment 235060
> 
> I think the critical component of accurately assessing HR paces relies on an accurate HRmax.  I've found from personal experience this is no where near 220-age for me (or the alternate male calc of 214-(0.8*age)).  Based on Daniels chart and using past racing data, my HRmax is probably somewhere between 170-180 (far below the predicted 189 of these formulas).  So other than a lab test, I think just accumulate data over time to determine your HRmax.  Be wary.  Occasionally you may see a spike in HR that's sudden with no build-up and no decrease.  This is likely not real data and caused by some other erroneous factor.  I think start with some pacing you know to be easy and see what values you get.  Then run what your fitness dictates to be marathon pace, what's that value.  Work through different paces and build a database that can be comparable to this chart.  That will help you estimate your maxHR.  These are some paces to try based on your recent 10 miler of 2:22.
> 
> View attachment 235061
> 
> One other thing to consider is to be wary of trusting HR data when the run portion is less than 90 seconds.  I'm not terribly positive the heart responds that quickly to pace, so runs at pace of less than 90 seconds may not be giving you an accurate assessment of how hard you're actually trying.  This is me just spit-balling though from personal experience.  Hope this helps!
> 
> Edit to add: I personally follow and advise people to use the 80% easy methodology.  Which means I would suggest that 80% of your training volume be at long run pace or slower.  Using Daniels HR chart that would be roughly 79% HRmax or lower.  I find this to be reasonably accurate as my HRmax is estimated to be 180 and my usual LR pace (scheduled by a race equivalency calculator) is a HR of 138-142 which is 76.6-78.8% HRmax.



Thanks for all the information!  I just read the 80/20 book and that's what made me start thinking about HR training since I'm pretty sure I don't have 80% at an easy pace currently.  What is the name of the Jack Daniels book?  I might look into that one next.


----------



## Miranda

I actually think I prefer the heart rate arm strap that I have (Scosche Rhythm+ based off the review from DC Rainmaker) to having one built into the watch.  The 230's are really cheap right now and I'm considering upgrading from my 220 to one of those (not because I really need one, my 220 is still fine, but newer and shinier!) because I'd rather keep the arm strap than worry about if the watch was lying flat, or not being able to put it on over my sleeve in the winter.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD *Have you ever met someone famous at a Disney park? If so who?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Yes... I think Bill Rodgers at HS the day before the marathon. I'll beable  to confirm that this July



The only one I have seen was decades ago.  The guy that created the Famous Amos chocolate chip cookies.  Saw his over by the tea cups.


----------



## Chaitali

Miranda said:


> I actually think I prefer the heart rate arm strap that I have (Scosche Rhythm+ based off the review from DC Rainmaker) to having one built into the watch.  The 230's are really cheap right now and I'm considering upgrading from my 220 to one of those (not because I really need one, my 220 is still fine, but newer and shinier!) because I'd rather keep the arm strap than worry about if the watch was lying flat, or not being able to put it on over my sleeve in the winter.



Thanks for adding this!  I hadn't even seen this out there as an option.  My Garmin 220 does work fine so this could certainly be a cheaper option than upgrading the watch itself.  Decisions...


----------



## LSUlakes

Got to run with a fellow poster Monday who was in town for work... well kind of in town. He was in NOLA, and being the outstanding person he is, he rented a car and drove a hour + for the run. Ran through LSU's campus and the lakes (which is where my username is derived from). Showed him some of the highlights of campus and the lake loop and had great conversation. Also went to grab some food from my favorite restaurant in town as it seemed wrong to not introduce him to some cool local food and places. A outstanding human with a amazing story, it was a privilege to get to know a fellow poster. 


Also, our little community may experience some civil unrest today with DOJ releasing its findings from this summers officer involved shooting. Not going to turn into a major political thing here, just asking for anyone who does the praying thing to keep our community in your thoughts over the next few days. Hopefully it wont get to bad today as some bad weather is headed our way, but I am concerned about the weekend when out of town folks may come in to stir up trouble.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you convinced others (especially non-runners) to run a Disney race? How did it go?


Yes well at least kind of. I have DVC friends. I was going no matter what. My DVC friends decided oh that would be fun lets go! Then they all signed up for the 5K and they got my mom to sign up for the 5K.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Chaitali said:


> Thanks, this is good to know! I think my resting HR varies from 72-75 and I'm 40 so HRR would be 180-72=108? That seems like that would be way too low.



Almost there, so take the 108 as your HRR.  Then you can back calculate values based on approximate physiological paces like I laid out or you can calculate the zones as @camaker laid out.

-Now multiply that value by the % of the zone (say 50% for zone 1) (108*0.5=54).
-Then, add your resting HR back to that number (54+72 = 126).

So the lower limit of zone 1 for you is approximately 126 bpm.

 

 

This is of course assuming that 180 is your HRmax which may or may not be the case from the 220-age calculation.  I think I read in Garmin's white paper that it can vary by as much as 10% from that number (162-198).  Hence, really big range of error on the 220-age number, but it's a starting point until you build up a cache of your own personal data.



Chaitali said:


> Thanks for all the information!  I just read the 80/20 book and that's what made me start thinking about HR training since I'm pretty sure I don't have 80% at an easy pace currently.  What is the name of the Jack Daniels book?  I might look into that one next.



Here's Jack Daniels book - LINK


----------



## The Expert

Chaitali said:


> What do you think of that Garmin so far?  I have the 220 and am looking for one with the HR monitor built in.  The forerunner 235 is the one I was thinking of upgrading to.



I really like it! I upgraded from a forerunner 10 so it's miles beyond what I still don't take advantage of all it does, I'm sure. Having the HR information at all times is handy, though. It also does a V02 max estimate, which I've never had any idea of before.




Chaitali said:


> Thanks, this is good to know!  I think my resting HR varies from 72-75 and I'm 40 so HRR would be 180-72=108?  That seems like that would be way too low.



Same here. My resting is 55-60 and using the age calculation, my HRR would be 176-55 = 121. That also seems way low. *Edit: After reading DopeyBadger's explanation above, this makes more sense!


----------



## sidrich

ATTQOD: No, but that's how I was recruited. My cousin convinced me, a non- runner, that the Princess half would be easy ("I didn't even train for it!") then bailed on me after I had signed up! Fortunately my best friend and four generations of women in her family were planning on doing the same race weekend- so I went with them. I tried to get my brother and sister in law to sign up but they don't want to train in the winter- so I think Wine and Dine at some point might be more their style. 

But I'm trying to get my bffs family to do Light Side next year- if it ever happens.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I haven't convinced anyone necessarily, but four of my friends/coworkers saw my social media posts from this past Princess and are all doing one of the various races next year. So excited for them!


----------



## Miranda

Re: the HRR calculations... ohhhh I totally missed the part where you add back the resting HR too.   I was like holy crap, all my training is in like... Zone 7 based on those numbers.


----------



## Chaitali

@DopeyBadger - Thank you!  The detailed information really helps and makes sense


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Favorite distance to run and why?
> 
> Todays question and yesterdays question are questions that fellow posters suggested to me. I just wanted to say thank you for suggestions. I will continue to use the suggestion during this week and likely into next week.
> 
> ATTQOTD: The half marathon is a distance I really enjoy. At this point in my running "career" its a easy enough distance to train up to that running it doesn't set me back to far. It is also difficult enough to really challenge myself if I go out and race it! I think 5k's are by far the worse. The run hurts the entire time when I race one.




10 mile and half would be mine.  Just a lot of fun to do.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Not yet. I did have DH and DSD's talked into the 5k at W&D as we will be on our family vacation at that time but then they all decided they wanted to do Universal this year instead of Disney (I know! gasp!). I am going with the flow and said ok to Universal but I am not shelling out the $$ for everyone to do the 5k if we aren't even going to Disney! Luckily I have Dopey to look forward to.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: After doing the Princess 5K on a whim in 2016, which kicked off my running habit, my family got so wrapped up in my excitement that we planned a whole trip around it in 2017! I signed up for all three races and had my mom, aunt, mother-in-law and two nephews with me during the 5K. My aunt and two nephews did the 10K with me and my nephews did the Half with me. Two DVC rooms and a lot of early wakeup calls! Now the same group, plus my step-dad, wants to do some of the Dark Side races next year, and my older nephew (who's in college) is traveling out to do Light Side challenge with me in January! Apparently I'm a very good influence.


----------



## 94bruin

ATTQOTD: When I signed up for this year's Light Side race, DH joined me. I was sort of taken aback by his decision as he was pretty sedentary up to this point. However, it's been a good thing for us. We're already signed up for next year's Light Side Half Marathon. 

Next step is to convince our daughters to join us. This will be a hard sell! 



LSUlakes said:


> @94bruin I also cant locate your 10k race on the list. Would you mind providing me with the date and name of the race so I can add it to the list. Congrats on the PR!



Sure! It was the Western Pacific, put on by Brazen Racing. It was this past Saturday, April 29.


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQOTD:  I have gotten a fairly large group of people into running Disney.  We usually travel with a group of 8 friends for Marathon weekend although this year the group has ballooned to about 15.    I love talking friends into running and run Disney.  

After "encouraging" some friends into doing the inaugural Dopey one said to me " I'm really glad I didn't know you in high school, and I'm really glad you don't do drugs"


----------



## SunDial

FFigawi said:


> You mean like getting @Keels to do Dopey? Nope, don't know what you're talking about.



Good thing @LSUlakes didn't ask about triathlon events.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Yes. Convinced my SIL AND BIL to run their first ( and so far only) marathon at WDW IN 2014. 

I talk up runDisney races all the time to people and there are a couple who seem pretty interested but who haven't done it yet.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Slogger said:


> have a great time at Frederick Running Festival. It's a great event and I would be there if I weren't going to be in California this weekend.


I'm happy to hear that. I picked it as my goal race because it is close to my parents and the weather would be better than here in FL but I didn't really know much about it. The weather is looking pretty close to perfect for a PR so I am really excited for Sunday.


----------



## camaker

Informal Race Report - [Company Name Redacted] 5k

The wellness group at my work hosted its semi-annual 5k today.  The course was unofficial, winding through the roads on campus but appeared to come out just over 5k.  They even had a mini-expo for the site with a couple of running/biking stores and a couple of healthcare services present as sponsors.  The 5k distance is not normally my cup of tea, but the opportunity to run during work hours and compete against friends and coworkers is just too much to resist.  I had initially planned to run this as a tempo run, as well, but you really can't do that when you want to outrun your coworker for bragging rights, can you?

The race started at a pretty warm 70 degrees which escalated quickly on the unshaded course.  Pacing is not my strong point on shorter distances and I ended up going out too fast, clocking a 7:37 first mile.  That is my fastest mile ever per Mr Garmin and, predictably, was not sustainable.  I was able to keep the other two miles right around 8:00 pacing, though, so there was no crash and burn.  I crossed the finish line at 25:12 with 3.17 miles showing on my Garmin.  It recorded me as crossing the 5k mark at 24:46.  Since the course was uncertified the truth probably lies somewhere in between.  Either way, that represents a 5k PR knocking between 0:41 and 1:07 off my previous record (also uncertified).  As a plus, I felt speedier than usual, coming in 6th out of ~60 runners, most of whom were significantly younger than me!


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: I don't know if convinced is the right word but I told DH I wanted to run a Disney race and to my surprise he said he wanted to join me. Then my mom asked to run a Disney race with me after I completed the marathon, we have signed up for the Fall Feast 5k in November. I guess I did convinced one friend to run the Dark Side 5k. She had already run a Disney race and didn't really want to run another one (She loves Disney but not running so much) the 5k ended up being a good compromise.


----------



## Jules76126

I have not run any Disney races yet, but it is definitely on the list. DH knows this, but I am not sure he will run the race with me. He is actually the better runner, but he feels that the entry fees are too high. However, my SIL knows about my Disney obsession and she also wants to run a race. We are thinking of doing a W&D race one year - which year is still to be determined.


----------



## camaker

Chaitali said:


> Thanks for adding this!  I hadn't even seen this out there as an option.  My Garmin 220 does work fine so this could certainly be a cheaper option than upgrading the watch itself.  Decisions...



I upgraded from the 220 to the 235 (Christmas present from DW) and have been happier with it in every way.  In addition to the HR monitor it does a better job with satellite signal acquisition times and the big plus for me was the addition of the 4th data field on the display screen!  There was always information I felt like I was missing with the three screens on the 220.  Also, I have so many running gadgets to don before a run (watch, RoadID, ankle sleeve, headphones, run belt/phone case/hydration source, etc...) that it is very nice to not have to worry about keeping up with and putting on one more thing with an external HR monitor.


----------



## Slogger

camaker said:


> Informal Race Report - [Company Name Redacted] 5k
> 
> The wellness group at my work hosted its semi-annual 5k today.  .......  Either way, that represents a 5k PR knocking between 0:41 and 1:07 off my previous record (also uncertified).  As a plus, I felt speedier than usual, coming in 6th out of ~60 runners, most of whom were significantly younger than me!



Way to go @camaker.   A PR AND showing those youngsters a thing or two.   Congrats!


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> Btw: at least half this board can say they talked me into Tink.


----------



## Simba's Girl

ATQOTD. I've always wanted to run a Disney race but in order to convince DH I had to get him into running first. Took a while but it worked


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you convinced others (especially non-runners) to run a Disney race? How did it go?



ATTQOTD:  No.  I just did my first Disney race in January.  I try to get people to just RUN (or walk, bike, move, anything) as much as they can.  I would like to get my kids to do a Disney 5k or 10k--that dang school schedule messes a lot up.



LSUlakes said:


> This upcoming weekend we have the following posters with races scheduled!
> 
> 05 - @roxymama - Little Kings 1 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 06 - @Disney at Heart - Lake Hartwell Dam Run 10k (NG / N/A)
> 06 - @KSellers88  - Run for the Roses (NG / N/A)
> 06 - @McNs  - Waiheke Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 06 - @roxymama  - Flying Pig 5k (34:00 / N/A)
> 06 - @Dis5150  - Crawfish 5k (NG / N/A)
> 07 - @Anisum  - Run the Vineyards 10 Miler (2:03:00 / N/A)
> 07 - @sourire  - Broad Street 10 Miler (TBA / N/A)
> 07 - @bananabean  - Broad Street 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 07 - @Miranda  - Wallis Sands Half Marathon (NG /N/A)
> 07 - @Diskidatheart  - Pittsburgh Marathon (3:57:00 / N/A)
> 07 - @Slogger  - Orange County Marathon (4:15:00 / N/A)
> 07 - @MommaoffherRocker  - Frederick Running Festival Half Marathon (2:44:59 / N/A)
> 07 - @mrsgryphon  - Collinsville Classic 10k (58:00 / N/A)
> 07 - @FredtheDuck  - TPK5K (34:00 / N/A)
> 07 - @Wendy98  - The Flying Pig Marathon (TBA / N/A)
> 07 - @BikeFan  - Frederick Running Festival Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to revise or add a goal for this weekends race, let me know and Ill make the change. If anyone who isnt on the list and has a race this weekend and would like to be added to the list, also let me know and Ill add you to it. Look forward to hearing how yalls race weekends go!



I am also doing the Little Kings 1 miler on May 5.  Goal:  to not embarrass myself.  Also, to get my free beer afterwards.
I will run the Flying Pig 5k on May 6, probably with my 7 year old.  We will walk a lot of it.

I have thought a lot about my goal on Sunday.  I don't think my head is in the right place for a hard effort. Physically, I am probably at 90%.  I will try to enjoy the race (as much as one can) and finish under 3:10.



SunDial said:


> The only one I have seen was decades ago.  The guy that created the Famous Amos chocolate chip cookies.  Saw his over by the tea cups.



How did you know it was him?  Does he carry around a basket of cookies?


----------



## CherieFran

Sailormoon2 said:


> 1/2 Marathon is the ultimate distance! Sufficiently challenging, as to never really be guaranteed of the outcome when you start, but also, the training is manageable and doesn't take up your whole life



+1. This exactly.



FredtheDuck said:


> I've got a question for those that have trained for a half when they thought they were too busy to get the distance/time in: Do you prefer Higdon or Galloway plans, and why? Or is there an option C?



I've never used Galloway, so I can't speak to that, but I've been following Higdon plans fairly closely for the last year or so. Prior to that, I just made up my own. I'm in a similar boat to you timing-wise, in that I was doing a couple midweek runs at lunchtime limited to 30 minutes of run time, plus a longer weekend run. A few months ago (when I was marathon training and following Higdon) I added in a longer morning midweek run on my work-from-home day (5-8 miles). I think having that medium length run has helped me improve a ton. Just a thought if you are thinking of adding in mornings with a little extra time.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you convinced others (especially non-runners) to run a Disney race? How did it go?



I ran the Disneyland half a few years ago with a friend and her fiancé. They were pretty much non-runners but Disney fans. It was a lot of fun although they were reluctant to stop for pictures since once they got running they just wanted to keep going. I had to remind them that most of the race was outside the parks and there would be plenty of time for non-stop running, so we should take advantage of the park miles!


----------



## FredtheDuck

CherieFran said:


> I think having that medium length run has helped me improve a ton. Just a thought if you are thinking of adding in mornings with a little extra time.



Thanks! That may be just the motivation I need to suck it up and get up earlier than I already do : )


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you convinced others (especially non-runners) to run a Disney race? How did it go?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have tried to talk DW into running either a 5k or 10k at WDW but have not been successful at this time. Since she is with child at the moment, pursing that is kinda on the back burner for now. After DS is born and some time has passed I will try to get her interested in it again for either marathon weekend of W&D. I imagine she would either do the 5k or 10k and I would go for either the half or full depending on the situation.



I mentioned my friend Matt last week.  I talked him into Wine and Dine in 2015 but he took it a step further and did the Gauntlet Challenge the next weekend and I talked him into the Disney marathon with me in January as well.

I have talked my friend Kate into her first races as well.  She committed to the WDW 1/2 in January to celebrate her 40th birthday.  She will do her first ever race with me on 6/25 for BAA 10K.  I am hoping I am even able to run these with her now that I promised if she did them I would do them with her. 

I indirectly got someone else into them as well.  She used to be on this thread but thanks to @Keels she left and never came back.    She latched onto mine and Matt's plans for these races and now she signs up for the medals and takes spots from people who actually run.  Yes, I am still bitter!  Let's just say she is familiar with the sweeper bus routine. 





LSUlakes said:


> Welcome to the thread and congrats on your 5k!!!! I will add both of these to the OP! Thanks for taking part of our little running thread.
> 
> 
> 
> KISS OF DEATH. The DIS runners will see you at WDW running Dopey in 2019 or 2020! Important thing to remember, never say never and the people on this forum will give you all the encouragement in the world to sign up for Dopey.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get some good news and everything gets better sooner than later.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried, "We get to go to WDW". Try lets get in great shape and celebrate with a trip to WDW, then tell him you have tickets to special tour through the parks early in the morning.... and you should probably wear running clothes for it...



Thanks.




LSUlakes said:


> This upcoming weekend we have the following posters with races scheduled!
> 
> 05 - @roxymama - Little Kings 1 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 06 - @Disney at Heart - Lake Hartwell Dam Run 10k (NG / N/A)
> 06 - @KSellers88  - Run for the Roses (NG / N/A)
> 06 - @McNs  - Waiheke Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 06 - @roxymama  - Flying Pig 5k (34:00 / N/A)
> 06 - @Dis5150  - Crawfish 5k (NG / N/A)
> 07 - @Anisum  - Run the Vineyards 10 Miler (2:03:00 / N/A)
> 07 - @sourire  - Broad Street 10 Miler (TBA / N/A)
> 07 - @bananabean  - Broad Street 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 07 - @Miranda  - Wallis Sands Half Marathon (NG /N/A)
> 07 - @Diskidatheart  - Pittsburgh Marathon (3:57:00 / N/A)
> 07 - @Slogger  - Orange County Marathon (4:15:00 / N/A)
> 07 - @MommaoffherRocker  - Frederick Running Festival Half Marathon (2:44:59 / N/A)
> 07 - @mrsgryphon  - Collinsville Classic 10k (58:00 / N/A)
> 07 - @FredtheDuck  - TPK5K (34:00 / N/A)
> 07 - @Wendy98  - The Flying Pig Marathon (TBA / N/A)
> 07 - @BikeFan  - Frederick Running Festival Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to revise or add a goal for this weekends race, let me know and Ill make the change. If anyone who isnt on the list and has a race this weekend and would like to be added to the list, also let me know and Ill add you to it. Look forward to hearing how yalls race weekends go!



Good luck to everyone.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I have convinced my dad and husband to do a few RunDisney races with me. Currently working hard on my neighbor who is training for her first 5k!


----------



## Chaitali

@camaker Thanks!  That's a good point about one more gadget.  I have been trying to simplify so that's something to think about as well.  I'm glad to hear that you feel the investment was worth it to upgrade from the 220.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: I convinced Mom and MIL to do the WDW Half in 2016 (the first RunDisney race for us all)! They are both Disney fans and avid brisk walkers, but we had a lot of discussions about it before they agreed to let me register them.  Since then, I convinced DH to sign up for the DL Half with me last year, but he couldn't run due to injury. Mom and I are signed up for the DL 10K in Sept. (She claims she doesn't want to do another half, but as we know on this board, never say never). MIL will be joining me this Jan. She is signed up for the 10K and the Half. (MIL is always up for a Disney race...she is constantly sending me the reminder emails for the race registration opening days and asking if I want to do another! FIL says I created a monster. OOPS.) 

Still trying to convince DH and Mom to commit to the Half for January, but so far, they are both being rather resistant.  Will have to try above stated techniques.  Several friends say they would love to do a Disney race, but when I've asked recently if they'd like to join for January, everyone is very noncommittal.


----------



## pixarmom

Can't choose a favorite distance!  Can't even rank them because I like them all for different reasons - 5K, 10K, 10-miler, half, full marathon - all good!  I guess my least favorite is probably the quarter marathon because it's so hard to compare that time to other times.

As for convincing others to run, I convinced our oldest son to run the 2012 DL 10K with us.  He's a recreational swimmer, dancer and works out at the gym, but he's not a runner.  Since then, he's run multiple Disney 5Ks, a Glass Slipper Challenge and multiple Disney half marathons with me.    And he's the only one running with me during the 2018 Marathon Weekend.  So it worked!


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: not yet, but I have some victims in mind ;-)


----------



## PrincessMickey

My brother convinced me. After January we'll see who I can get on the bandwagon.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is one goal that you thought was unattainable that you have achieved or hope to achieve soon? 

ATTQOTD: Maybe I am strange or delusional, but I truly believe that all of my goals are attainable. I may not be near getting to them YET. I continue to believe a few things regarding this. There is no substitute for hard work. I believe that I can achieve any goal I set my mind to, as long as I am willing to do whats necessary to get there. That my friends is my current flaw... I have big goals, but the work ethic to achieve them is not there yet. However, I still have my sights on a BQ... When is the question.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Honestly, running at all. I have exercise-induced asthma, and was not allowed to run any kind of distance growing up (I had a medical exemption from even running during PE). I didn't run my first mile until I was 28 years old, as part of my first couch to 5k program. It was an incredibly proud moment for me. I credit the program with helping me start slowly and focus on breathing strategies that work for me.

Since then, I've run a few 5ks, I just did my first 10k, and I truly believe a half marathon _this year_ is attainable. If you had asked me four years ago if I thought I'd ever say that, I'd have laughed.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Wearing athletic clothes; ie tank top and shorts in public.  (That's not a joke btw, I had real body self consciousness that stopped me from doing a lot of activities I wanted to after some time passed after college and that included running in the warmer months outdoors in proper clothing.  I bought a lot of things that I never wore and I'm proud of how I feel about myself now even though I don't physically look that drastically different.  Next step, conquer swimming fears!)

But also very much the half marathon felt way far out of reach even at the time I signed up for one.  I was for sure that I'd be just fine maxing out at a 10k for quite a while.  After training it doesn't feel as long now as it did in my head then.  10 more days until I conquer it!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:   The elusive BQ.  I had told the wife that this past Houston marathon would be my last hard try at a BQ, and if I was not close, would not try again.  Since the weather did not cooperate at all that day, I am kinda sorta still thinking about trying again in next season or two.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one goal that you thought was unattainable that you have achieved or hope to achieve soon?



ATTQOTD:  The unattainable goal that I have achieved has been running a marathon.  It's probably not even fair to call it a goal, it's so recent that I've really been running distances.  I was a team and racquet sports player growing up and into mid-life.  I always told myself I couldn't run distances because they were boring.  A lifetime of being overweight and peaking at 335 pounds after a 2009 knee surgery just reinforced that feeling.  I thought I was absolutely nuts to consider trying to run a half marathon when my PT asked me to join him in a RunDisney event in 2015.  Wow, how things have changed...

The goal that I'm afraid is unattainable at this point is to BQ.  I've started distance running so late in life after beating my joints to pieces on soccer and Ultimate frisbee fields that I'm afraid I can't develop the speed needed to BQ without triggering more injuries.  Doesn't mean I'm not going to give it a try, though...


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one goal that you thought was unattainable that you have achieved or hope to achieve soon?


Well if you would have asked me probably two years ago if I would have run a marathon I would've thought you were nuts. Well I did just that and felt good doing it. Now my next goal to achieve is to finish a full Dopey since I didn't get to this year. Now of course weather is not in my control but hopefully nothing is interrupted this time.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I'd also say running a marathon.  A few years ago I never would have imagined I'd be able to run a marathon.  It did so much to help me realize that I can do far more than I often give myself credit for.


----------



## Sailormoon2

ATTQUOTD: I would love a sub-4 hour marathon!! It's not likely to happen at my race on May 28th, but I am not giving up hope of eventually achieving this


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I honestly never thought I would run a marathon. 2 years ago at this time I couldn't run a mile. Plus I thought y'all were crazy for even wanting to run one, lol! Oh how far I have come! Marathon - check! Next - Dopey! 

In case anyone is interested:

http://www.runnersworld.com/2-hour-marathon/how-to-watch-saturdays-sub-2-marathon-attempt


----------



## Chaitali

I was never athletic so I don't think I ever really would have thought I could do a half marathon.  In fact, when I started running I signed up for the Tower or Terror 10 miler instead of a half marathon because I wasn't sure I could do a half.  I'm more comfortable with endurance now and working up to my first marathon.  Where I still have doubts is speed.  I had a half marathon PR last December but I've gotten even slower over the Winter   I'm hoping to at least get back to where I was but improving on speed is tough for me.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Like @camaker I came to running later in life after beating up my joints doing other things (dance and cheer for me). I didn't really even try running until last year, at 45 years old. I'm very impatient, so waiting for improvements is discouraging and I'm still pretty slow and struggle to breathe properly and run continuously most of the time. But I'm persistent and stubborn, and addicted to the Disney bling. The moment I finished the Princess 5K in 2016 and saw the other medals, I knew I had to work up to a challenge and set two goals: Coast to Coast in 2017 (I ended up doing all three races at Princess 2017 and will get my C2C at Tink next week!) and Kessel Run in 2018. 

After that... gulp... maybe my first full marathon. It will definitely be Disney! I had a hard time even typing that, but knowing that sheer determination has gotten me this far, I know I can push myself mentally to do it. I just have to convince my body to come along for the ride. 

Unattainable goals? I can't see myself ever BQing, but I'd like to have the experience of that race at some point in my life.  I work for a nonprofit so I'm used to fundraising and could sign up for a charity bib. But who knows? Maybe something in my body will click soon and I'll figure out how to actually get faster - HA!


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one goal that you thought was unattainable that you have achieved or hope to achieve soon?



Ironman - achieved 
BQ - not achieved, not sure I ever will at this point


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one goal that you thought was unattainable that you have achieved or hope to achieve soon?



Honestly ... pretty much everything. And any time I do achieve one of my goals, I tend to write it off as a fluke. I know that sounds stupid, but it's just the way my brain works. It's really hard for me to believe that I can achieve my goals. I'm just really proud of myself for continuing to work towards my goals even if I don't believe that they are achievable.
Current goal is finishing a half marathon without "dying" somewhere in the middle ... I'm hoping to do that in June. We'll see.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: this time last year I wasn't even running - and in another week I'll have 2 half marathons under my belt!


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Training for and finishing my first 5K is still the one that is craziest to me...never thought I would be a runner.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one goal that you thought was unattainable that you have achieved or hope to achieve soon?



I've finished 3 marathons.  Completing a marathon (or a 5k) was something unimaginable 5 years ago.


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I honestly never thought I would run a marathon. 2 years ago at this time I couldn't run a mile. Plus I thought y'all were crazy for even wanting to run one, lol! Oh how far I have come! Marathon - check! Next - Dopey!
> 
> In case anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.runnersworld.com/2-hour-marathon/how-to-watch-saturdays-sub-2-marathon-attempt



Thanks for the link. Guess I know what I will be doing at 10:45 PM Saturday FRIDAY night.

Edit because its Friday night for us, unless Im reading that wrong again...


----------



## Simba's Girl

ATQOTD: My tri in 2011. I always wanted to do this and that year I did! I ended up coming in 9th in the swim for my age group-I had never even swam competitively before but I love it. Heck-even running to some extent. The reason why I never thought these things were possible is because I have severe Rheumatoid Arthritis. I lost my radial head to the disease in January of 2013 (I came <this close> to a total replacement then at only 39) and can't comfortably bike anymore because of the severe damage in my elbow but my husband and our neighbor are going to do our local sprint tri as a team this July-each one of us is going to do our favorite sport in it. This is huge because my doctor wouldn't have "let" me compete with a total elbow replacement if I had chose that path instead.

What do I hope to achieve? I don't know...don't really have any huge goals anymore. I am so very appreciative of what my body _*can*_ do now that all else is gravy. I'd like to continue feeling well enough to do the active pursuits that I enjoy doing like running and swimming. So for me, every run, every swim and especially every race is crushing my goal.


----------



## MrsHull

Some answers-- DH either runs with me or accompanies me to races. I have convinced him to do the WDW Marathon weekend at some point but we haven't decided which year we will do it, yet. We already have vacations planned for this Fall and next summer, so I know it won't be 2018, but may be 2019. 

I never thought I would run, period. I am tossing around the idea of training for the half that DH is doing this fall. On one hand, it seems kind of out of reach. On the other, I'm pretty sure I could do it. 

May
6-- @MrsHull -- Glow for Hope 5k


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Two years ago I had never run more than 5 miles and now I have a whole wall of medals from various races & distances. Never thought I would enjoy distance running. Never thought I would call myself a marathoner. Never thought I would be one of those crazy people who run the Dopey Challenge (8 months away from my first Dopey and crazy excited about it). I still have trouble envisioning myself ever qualifying for Boston, but the harder I work, the more goals I achieve, so never say never...


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: When I first decided to run a marathon, I never considered running a half and full back to back (Goofy Challenge), and I'm sure I would have thought it crazy to try. But there I was, one year after running my first marathon, running the Goofy and even beating the time goal I had for my first marathon (sub 4 hours).


----------



## Nole95

QOTD - Never thought I would do a marathon or have the time to train for a marathon.  Dopey 2018 will be marathon number 5 over 5 years.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I'd still love to run a sub 5 hour marathon. I wouldn't say I'm close to that goal but if I did that, I'd never feel that I had to run another one again.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: Same here for me running a marathon.  I ran cross country in high school and then completely stopped during college.  Then one day back in 2015 I realized I needed to lose weight and decided to run a 5k.  Before the 5k race, I discovered runDisney and saw they were having a Star Wars themed race in Florida in 2016.  That was the sign I was looking for and decided to not only run the 10k but also the half marathon.  My family said I was crazy.  I listened to Star Wars music during my training runs for motivation.  I started only being able to run 0.25 miles without stopping and slowly worked my way up.  The Star Wars 10k and Half are still my fastest times.  I then quickly signed up for two more half marathons locally.  After completing those, I decided to take it one step further and run the Disney marathon.  Again my family said I was crazy.  After completing the marathon, I set my current goal to complete Dopey before I turn 40.  I signed up for 2018 Dopey and then my family said I completely lost my mind.  But, I know I can do it and will train to make it happen.  I even got my two kids to run in the Kids races in 2018.  I am the type if someone says I can't do something, I make it happen whatever it takes.


----------



## kywyldcat03

SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: I'd still love to run a sub 5 hour marathon. I wouldn't say I'm close to that goal but if I did that, I'd never feel that I had to run another one again.


Right there with you.  I just tried that last weekend at the Nashville Rock N Roll Marathon and it was 90 degrees so I will have to wait and get it next time.


----------



## camaker

SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: I'd still love to run a sub 5 hour marathon. I wouldn't say I'm close to that goal but if I did that, I'd never feel that I had to run another one again.



Be careful what you wish for!  I ran the 2016 WDW marathon injured and wasn't happy with my time as a result.  So I thought I'd put some unfinished business to rest at the City of Oaks Marathon (run a sub-5:00 and hopefully sub-4:30) and go back to running "just" halfs.  After all was said and done, now I want to run a sub-4:00 marathon...


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one goal that you thought was unattainable that you have achieved or hope to achieve soon?



So easy answers for me would be running Boston and doing an Ironman...but the bigger goal is just being out there doing it period.  I lived a very sedentary lifestyle through my 20's and into my early 30's.  My activity consisted of slo-pitch and golf.   One night when we were on a trip at at Disney, my wife stayed up watching infomercials when she couldn't sleep and informed me the next morning that she wanted to order P90X when we got back home and she asked if I would do it with her. I decided why not and began losing some weight and gaining muscle.

I was on my second round of P90X when we went away to Mexico for a friend's wedding...I wanted to keep doing something but it was too nice to be in a gym, so I decided to go for a run on the beach, my first run since high school phys ed class. That was February 2012. I've been running ever since.

Here's me "before", back in 2009 or so...






Now I am running races, doing triathlons and even being competitive in them as I am closing in on 40 years old.  I'm not sure about "goals" per se as I never would have thought any of this was even possible that morning back in 2009 when I decided to do P90 with my wife.  What I do know is that my wife is my hero and gets all the credit for turning my life around and putting me on the right path.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one goal that you thought was unattainable that you have achieved or hope to achieve soon?



Love those goal oriented questions!  I know when I set a goal of BQ'ing (run a sub-3 hr marathon) that I _could_ do it.  It was just going to be a matter of time.  While I was running miles in the 11 minutes at the beginning, I knew someday I _could_ run miles in the 6:50s.  I sit here five years after making that goal as close as I've ever felt to it.  But there were definitely times during this journey where I doubted whether it would be possible.  Times where what I once thought attainable had started to slip into "well, will this ever be possible?"

I get two things out of reading others responses:

1) The goal that you think might be unattainable, just look at the post above or below you and realize that what was once thought unattainable was attained for others.  So don't lose hope!
2) Once you hit that once thought of unattainable goal, many are not satisfied.  You just set a new unattainable goal and continue reaching.  Stay hungry!

I've often thought myself, when I reach my goal of a sub-3 marathon, what's next?  What's that next possibly unattainable goal to set?  If I've learned anything over the last 5 years, it's that if I keep pushing the boundaries of what my body is capable of I might be surprised by the results.

Also, if anyone has a personally unattainable goal, but has the urge to attain it - let me know.  I will do everything in my power to help get you that unattainable goal.  Specifically, I will lay out a plan to get you from A to Z.  Just know that it may take a while as it did for my now 5 year journey.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

DopeyBadger said:


> Love those goal oriented questions!  I know when I set a goal of BQ'ing (run a sub-3 hr marathon) that I _could_ do it.  It was just going to be a matter of time.  While I was running miles in the 11 minutes at the beginning, I knew someday I _could_ run miles in the 6:50s.  I sit here five years after making that goal as close as I've ever felt to it.  But there were definitely times during this journey where I doubted whether it would be possible.  Times where what I once thought attainable had started to slip into "well, will this ever be possible?"
> 
> I get two things out of reading others responses:
> 
> 1) The goal that you think might be unattainable, just look at the post above or below you and realize that what was once thought unattainable was attained for others.  So don't lose hope!
> 2) Once you hit that once thought of unattainable goal, many are not satisfied.  You just set a new unattainable goal and continue reaching.  Stay hungry!
> 
> I've often thought myself, when I reach my goal of a sub-3 marathon, what's next?  What's that next possibly unattainable goal to set?  If I've learned anything over the last 5 years, it's that if I keep pushing the boundaries of what my body is capable of I might be surprised by the results.
> 
> Also, if anyone has a personally unattainable goal, but has the urge to attain it - let me know.  I will do everything in my power to help get you that unattainable goal.  Specifically, I will lay out a plan to get you from A to Z.  Just know that it may take a while as it did for my now 5 year journey.



Not a doubt in my mind...you WILL achieve your goal!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Wow! I love reading everyone's responses! You all are so inspiring! 

ATTQOTD: So many! Running a 5K and a half seemed impossible once, but I"m now registered for my 2nd half. Maybe a marathon someday? (not sure I've ever admitted that...) I would also like to be "fast." I know this is relative and takes time, but I hope to slowly (ok, i want it to happen quickly) chip away at my times.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one goal that you thought was unattainable that you have achieved or hope to achieve soon?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Maybe I am strange or delusional, but I truly believe that all of my goals are attainable. I may not be near getting to them YET. I continue to believe a few things regarding this. There is no substitute for hard work. I believe that I can achieve any goal I set my mind to, as long as I am willing to do whats necessary to get there. That my friends is my current flaw... I have big goals, but the work ethic to achieve them is not there yet. However, I still have my sights on a BQ... When is the question.



For me I never thought I would run a marathon until I began running and then knew I had to do it no matter what.  Running Boston feels far fetched right now given I can seem to get healthy enough to put in the work. 

But, My main goal was to better myself and find happiness and I finally did that.  My whole attitude on life changed 3 years ago and it is a good feeling.  Running was a huge part of it.  This is why I take it so seriously and why I get so fired up when someone comes on here, new to running, and doubts themselves.  Because the only thing stopping any of us is our mind.  If you believe you can do it and you are willing to do the work, it can be done!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Waiting2goback said:


> For me I never thought I would run a marathon until I began running and then knew I had to do it no matter what.  Running Boston feels far fetched right now given I can seem to get healthy enough to put in the work.
> 
> But, My main goal was to better myself and find happiness and I finally did that.  My whole attitude on life changed 3 years ago and it is a good feeling.  Running was a huge part of it.  This is why I take it so seriously and why I get so fired up when someone comes on here, new to running, and doubts themselves.  Because the only thing stopping any of us is our mind.  If you believe you can do it and you are willing to do the work, it can be done!



I'll second that...self-doubt is a killer and often times that is the the biggest thing holding us back.  So much of running is mental, overcome that aspect of it and you can do anything!


----------



## jmasgat

So today I started a new training plan--not just a new training cycle, but a whole different philosophy.  Going from FIRST to Hanson's.  I felt like I just needed to mix things up.  Targeting a fall marathon.  Today was 3 easy miles.  I gotta tell you, it's going to take time to learn to run the slower paces that the plan outlines. But it will be an interesting experiment.

As for the QOTD, every first run, first 5k, 10k half, full, I would never have thought I could manage.  Oddly, by the time I got around to doing the half IM, I was totally convinced I could do it. But a full IM, that is a different story. Part of me thinks I could do it, but the other part recognizes how much work it would be just to check an item off a list.  Tri's just don't have a strong psychic hold on me.


----------



## DopeyBadger

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Not a doubt in my mind...you WILL achieve your goal!



On October 1st, 2017, if I am healthy and weather conditions are favorable, I will break 3 hours!  No doubt about it!



jmasgat said:


> I gotta tell you, it's going to take time to learn to run the slower paces that the plan outlines.



It does.  In my experience for myself and working with others on the basis of Hansons-esq training paces, it usually takes 2-3 weeks for that slower pace to start to feel normal.  But the philosophy behind the method can be an absolute game changer.  Best of luck!


----------



## baxter24

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one goal that you thought was unattainable that you have achieved or hope to achieve soon?



I never thought I would run a marathon! Every time I crossed the finish line of a half, I thought to myself, "there is no way I can turn around and run the whole thing again!" Except on January 8th of this year, I did! AND next year, I am doing Dopey!!

Just the fact that I am running really cracks me up. When I told my husband that I wanted to run a half marathon at Disney, he laughed and said, "but don't you hate to run?"


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one goal that you thought was unattainable that you have achieved or hope to achieve soon?



I finished an Ironman. It's not that I thought I couldn't do it (I am confident I can do anything with proper training, coaching, and effort), only that I wouldn't do it. I never really wanted to be a triathlete. Running was plenty until I moved to a place where I couldn't easily run unless I was on a treadmill.


----------



## keahgirl8

FredtheDuck said:


> ATTQOTD: Honestly, running at all. I have exercise-induced asthma, and was not allowed to run any kind of distance growing up (I had a medical exemption from even running during PE). I didn't run my first mile until I was 28 years old, as part of my first couch to 5k program. It was an incredibly proud moment for me. I credit the program with helping me start slowly and focus on breathing strategies that work for me.
> 
> Since then, I've run a few 5ks, I just did my first 10k, and I truly believe a half marathon _this year_ is attainable. If you had asked me four years ago if I thought I'd ever say that, I'd have laughed.



Same here.  I honestly didn't even think I wanted to run.  I thought I hated it.  The only reason I started was out of stubbornness. I didn't want to say I couldn't do it.  If I really gave it an effort and I hated it, so be it, but I didn't want to quite because I "couldn't do it."


----------



## Slogger

ATTQOTD:   WoW, you guys have some amazing goals and accomplishments that you have shared, so awesome.  I can relate to so many of your stories!

I never thought of myself as a runner.   My wife ran, then my teenage daughter would run, and I was content to cheer them on.   
Once I joined them, each distance was challenging but never seemed so daunting that it couldn't be achieved.   5k, 10k, half, marathon.   No problem. 

Dopey seemed like a big hurdle, but all of the "you must be crazy" comments were the perfect inspiration during training and it truly felt like a real accomplishment.  
Now I am working on getting faster, hoping to break 4 hours for a marathon, maybe one day a BQ?   If not, I might try to do a running event in all 50 states or something silly like that.   Maybe a 50 or 100 miler?   A mini tri?   Anything is possible if I can get my mind in the right place.   

I also enjoy running with others and helping them achieve their goals.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I have had one unattainable goal after another.  My first was running a marathon.  I had been laid off from my job (airline, just after 9/11) and had time to devote to this goal.  Running that first marathon was a life changing experience.

Next big goal was being able to run again after some painful years with rheumatoid arthritis.  I was able to do this shortly after the birth of my 3rd child.

Next goal:  Qualifying for Boston.  I did this in 2012.  By a lot.  My previous marathon had been 3:49.  When I got my BQ, I ran a 3:14.  As prepared as I was physically, I firmly believe it was my mind that got me there.  I was so determined.

Most recent goal:  sub 3 hour marathon.  I did this at Boston 2016.  It was as big for me as getting the BQ.  NEVER when I started my running journey would I have ever thought this possible.  Never.

Long-term goal:  to keep running.  I want to be able to run in my "golden years".  I don't care if I am fast or win things.  I just want to be able to run.

Unachievable goal:  to run an Olympic qualifier.  That would be a 2:45 to get the B standard.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Wendy98 said:


> ATTQOTD:   I don't care if I am fast or win things.  I just want to be able to run.



That's because you already are fast so you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Seems related to the topic today.  So many people on here have accomplished huge goals and they didn't make them happen with the first two choices.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: When I started running my pace was 16 mins+ and I thought I was the worse runner in the world. I dreamed of 12 min miles so I could be in the "normal" range. In training I felt like I was never going to get there, it felt like for every 1 step forward I would take 2 steps back. But in February of this year I ran a 5k with an average pace in the 11s. It was and still is surreal that I have made it that far. The only thing is I still feel like I haven't made it to the "normal" range yet so I keep trying to get there. But I'm getting better at just having fun and not worrying so much about pace. This Sunday I hope to attain another goal which is be under the 2:45 POT for Disney races.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: 

I never would have thought I would have taken one stride in anything approximating a run. I am in a constant struggle with my sedentary lifestyle, but at least now I can say it's a struggle. Until I started running I had pretty much just given in. My list of Disney races is in my signature and I still can't believe that I have finished them all and that I keep coming back (and running other races in the interim). I have so many goals in front of me right now (sub-2:00 Half, sub-5:00, 4:30, 4:00 marathon and, of course, the pie in the sky goal of a BQ someday).

I needed this question today. Seeing the things that I have accomplished and remembering the goals that I still want to achieve couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one goal that you thought was unattainable that you have achieved or hope to achieve soon?


I honestly never really expected to be a runner at all so the whole running a 5k to running a half all seemed unattainable. Currently I'm hoping to complete a sprint tri (August 13th!) AND run Dopey in 2018. We'll see how it goes.

While we're on the subject of seemingly unattainable goals is anyone following Nike's sub 2 hour marathon attempt. While I think it's a fascinating science project and marketing scheme since it's under very controlled conditions I don't think it really says anything for the sport as a whole. Running sub 2 in an official race enviornment isn't something that will be achieved so easily.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Wendy98 said:


> Unachievable goal: to run an Olympic qualifier. That would be a 2:45 to get the B standard.



I was interested to see if this was going to be on your list.  I guess it's time to start reaching for that next unattainable goal!


----------



## Waiting2goback

MommaoffherRocker said:


> ATTQOTD: When I started running my pace was 16 mins+ and I thought I was the worse runner in the world. I dreamed of 12 min miles so I could be in the "normal" range. In training I felt like I was never going to get there, it felt like for every 1 step forward I would take 2 steps back. But in February of this year I ran a 5k with an average pace in the 11s. It was and still is surreal that I have made it that far. The only thing is I still feel like I haven't made it to the "normal" range yet so I keep trying to get there. But I'm getting better at just having fun and not worrying so much about pace. This Sunday I hope to attain another goal which is be under the 2:45 POT for Disney races.



If you keep working hard you will soon be under 10:00/miles and still thinking your the worst runner.  But you continue to prove all the doubters wrong my friend.


----------



## Wendy98

DopeyBadger said:


> I was interested to see if this was going to be on your list.  I guess it's time to start reaching for that next unattainable goal!


I have age beating down my door.  I think I peaked about 10 years late.  It isn't even truly a goal, just one of those, "Well, if I can dream up anything...."  I am very content with my current achievements.

A year or 2 ago, I wanted to win a marathon.  After researching, it wouldn't be hard to find a smaller race where competition isn't fierce.  Then I realized I want to enjoy the race.  I have run less than stellar courses and I refuse to do that for 26.2 miles.  I like interesting and pretty things to look at.


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: 



*
Tonight is the night that the WR and sub 2 hour marathon attempt will be given a go. Todays questions are, do you think a new WR will be set? (Currently 2:02:57) Do you think they go sub 2 hours? From what I have read they are doing what is required to make the attempt count as far as the rules go. In your thoughts, do you think it should count? Why or why not? Last question is will you watch the attempt?

ATTQOTD: I think a new WR will be set, but have doubts about sub 2. I think it should count. This isnt set up as a typical marathon. They are not racing each other as in a typical race where the goal is to win the race. Tonight for a chance to make the sub 2, they will have to work as a team to make it happen and I am ok with that. I know a lot of folks wont share this view point, but thats the beauty of this discussion board. As long as no one is using banned substances and the criteria are meet then I am good with it. It starts late so I am not sure if I am going to watch or not... I really want to but I also want to wake up early to run tomorrow morning.

Side note Boston would be a good place for this but because of the way the course is set up there, any records broken on it or only course records and cant be considered WR.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Tonight is the night that the WR and sub 2 hour marathon attempt will be given a go. Todays questions are, do you think a new WR will be set? (Currently 2:02:57) Do you think they go sub 2 hours? From what I have read they are doing what is required to make the attempt count as far as the rules go. In your thoughts, do you think it should count? Why or why not? Last question is will you watch the attempt?


I think it's possible but I'm not sure they'll get it in this attempt. If they get it I think t probably should count. I won't watch the  attempt but I'll follow along on social media when I have time.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I am glad you brought this up. When I posted the link I was thinking it was Saturday night and I would have missed it. I will probably tape it if I get the channel in my sports package or watch on my phone if it isn't as I will be up watching baseball anyway. My 5k isn't until 8:30am tomorrow and it is local.

I think it should count as what it is, if they achieve it, a world record for an under 2:00:00 marathon in controlled environment. I don't think it should knock anyone else's record out that holds it in an actual race/marathon. I just think it is awesome to see people run that fast!


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Tonight is the night that the WR and sub 2 hour marathon attempt will be given a go. Todays questions are, do you think a new WR will be set? (Currently 2:02:57) Do you think they go sub 2 hours? From what I have read they are doing what is required to make the attempt count as far as the rules go. In your thoughts, do you think it should count? Why or why not? Last question is will you watch the attempt?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I think a new WR will be set, but have doubts about sub 2. I think it should count. This isnt set up as a typical marathon. They are not racing each other as in a typical race where the goal is to win the race. Tonight for a chance to make the sub 2, they will have to work as a team to make it happen and I am ok with that. I know a lot of folks wont share this view point, but thats the beauty of this discussion board. As long as no one is using banned substances and the criteria are meet then I am good with it. It starts late so I am not sure if I am going to watch or not... I really want to but I also want to wake up early to run tomorrow morning.
> 
> Side note Boston would be a good place for this but because of the way the course is set up there, any records broken on it or only course records and cant be considered WR.



Not sure if I will watch since I will most likely forget.  If they do break WR, I think it will be titled differently, like "Record for a marathon distance in a non-race environment".  Then there will still be the traditional record.  What is the women's equivalent to sub 2?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:  I hope to watch it, but will honestly probably be asleep. I think any WR probably will be it's own category, like others have mentioned. Will they do it? I think they'll be really close, but don't see it happening tonight. 

Side Comment: I had my first running/race nightmare last night. Was late for the race, sprinted to try to catch up, but didn't. Then took a DNF. Ugh.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> Tonight is the night that the WR and sub 2 hour marathon attempt will be given a go. Todays questions are, do you think a new WR will be set? (Currently 2:02:57) Do you think they go sub 2 hours? From what I have read they are doing what is required to make the attempt count as far as the rules go. In your thoughts, do you think it should count? Why or why not? Last question is will you watch the attempt?



I think they may break the WR time, but (i) I don't think they will break 2:00:00 and (ii) I don't think it should, nor will, count as a WR.  It is my understanding that they are not complying with several rules, mainly they will have pacers joining them in the middle of the race (not allowed under the rules; all pacers must start at beginning of race) and they will have access to fluids on demand.  I think the shoe technology may even be questionable from a WR perspective, but nobody has ruled on that yet.

Don't get me wrong, it will still be an incredible feat, and maybe they should get their own WR status (a new category), just not the [competitive] marathon WR status.

I hope to watch the start, but probably won't stay up for the entire attempt.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I would like to watch it but I doubt I would be able to stay awake for the whole thing. From everything I have read, it sounds like a record will be broken but not the sub 2 hours will. If anything is broken, will they just put an asterisk by the time or just put it in a new category? 

Sounds like everything from the course (a loop), the shoes, the pacers coming in at different times, access to fluids, and even the size of the time clock are causing speculation.  Whether or not it would count as a new record, I think even the attempt at it is awesome. The pace they will have to maintain is just amazing!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Completing 10 marathons. It's not that I thought this goal was unobtainable, it wasn't even on my radar screen. My first marathon was during Goofy. It was to be a one-and-done. One thing led to another, including 4 marathons in 4 months, so I made 10 my goal.

I was so proud about completing 10, I framed all the bibs and displayed them below my medals.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I'm honestly not sure what is the point of tonight. Would we have counted a WR by Usain Bolt run on a track by himself because we wanted to see if he could eclipse 9.00s? Would anyone have given it weight when not in the context of a competition?

Anyway, I have a tremendous amount of respect for the abilities and achievements of these athletes (working under the assumption there is no doping of any sort going on), but nothing they do tonight would surprise me nor would it feel to me like they've really done anything other than have an outstanding training run. I wish they were focusing this attempt on Berlin or an actual, you know, competitive marathon. I believe 2:00 will fall at some point and when it does I think it would be great if it didn't feel like a cheapened, forced "event".


----------



## Flossbolna

I am with @Barca33Runner here. I think a WR should be part of a real race not some scientific experiment. 

And then I also want the Berlin Marathon (where I used to live and where my sister still lives, about 100 meters from the course) to keep its status as the course where the World Records fall. I actually saw the new WR holder pass by in two separate races. If this new time counts there will not be any excitement about possible new records for a long time and that is sad.


----------



## JohnRPG

ATYQOTD: So, this Saturday is my 1 year Runiversary since I started C25K (Yes, I started on a Friday). I expected the 5K to be a one time thing. I've now done 3 5Ks, 2 10Ks, and 2 Halfs. I've got another half, a 5K, and now my first full marathon on my calendar. My pace went from struggling to achieve a 12:56/mile with that first run to a recent 8:15. My notes say I've run 961 miles in that time. I really didn't think any of this was possible, but I'm very glad that I've made the attempt. Next goal is the previously mentioned full marathon in the fall. So, I guess I better get that out of the way:
@LSUlakes, please add: 10/15/17 - JohnRPG - Detroit Free Press/Chemical Bank Marathon (4:30:00 / NA) 



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD:*Todays questions are, do you think a new WR will be set? (Currently 2:02:57) Do you think they go sub 2 hours?


With the team they've assembled, the technology they're employing, and the money they've spent to promote it, I think they'll both go sub-2 and set a disputed WR. Nike has too much on the line with this not to succeed, and they've done pretty much everything imaginable to set up ideal conditions. I don't, however, plan to watch it. There's no way I can stay up that late and still wake up in time for my early run tomorrow.


----------



## camaker

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> I'm honestly not sure what is the point of tonight. Would we have counted a WR by Usain Bolt run on a track by himself because we wanted to see if he could eclipse 9.00s? Would anyone have given it weight when not in the context of a competition?
> 
> Anyway, I have a tremendous amount of respect for the abilities and achievements of these athletes (working under the assumption there is no doping of any sort going on), but nothing they do tonight would surprise me nor would it feel to me like they've really done anything other than have an outstanding training run. I wish they were focusing this attempt on Berlin or an actual, you know, competitive marathon. I believe 2:00 will fall at some point and when it does I think it would be great if it didn't feel like a cheapened, forced "event".



I view what they are doing in two ways.  First, it's similar to vehicle land speed trials where they go out to the most conducive conditions that can be found (usually some lake bed in Arizona) and just let it rip to see how fast they can go.

In this case, to build on that first view, I look at the primary goal of this as being a "proof of concept" attempt to see if two hours can be attained under laboratory/best case conditions.  Once the concept has been proven out, then it will become a race, pardon the pun, to see who can then accomplish it under real world, competitive conditions.  Further, I think if they can do it tonight, it will make it easier for someone to subsequently achieve it under those real world conditions because they will have removed part of the psychological barrier that being the first ever to the two hour  mark represents...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Barca33Runner said:


> I believe 2:00 will fall at some point and when it does I think it would be great if it didn't feel like a cheapened, forced "event".



I look at it like this: NASA didn't just set a rocket on the launchpad and try to go to the moon. They tested and proved each individual part to see if it was possible. Tonight's run (not race exactly) is to prove its possible under laboratory conditions. Then they take what they learn in the laboratory and apply it at Berlin. Tonight is not the ultimate goal, just a step along the way.

I'm not disagreeing with you, I agree that it would be great if the first sub-2:00 happened at a real race, but I can see the logic behind this approach.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:

I really don't intend to watch it, but am certainly curious to see what they achieve.  I don't know if they can pull off a sub 2, but it would be an amazing accomplishment for a human being to do it (yes, even with the controlled environment and special circumstances).  As far as whether it should count as a WR, I also think it should be placed in some kind of different category.  It reminds me of that threshold many moons ago when people questioned if a human could break a 4:00 minute/mile (and interestingly it was first done with someone using fellow runners as pacers).  Of course, shortly after that, 2 more runners did it in competition.  I guess I wonder if there's that mental question of whether or not it's humanly possible and once it's established that it CAN be done, I suspect someone in a real race environment will accomplish it.

ETA:  It look me awhile to post this after writing it, so I could have summed it up by just saying ditto to @camaker and @OldSlowGoofyGuy


----------



## Barca33Runner

camaker said:


> I view what they are doing in two ways.  First, it's similar to vehicle land speed trials where they go out to the most conducive conditions that can be found (usually some lake bed in Arizona) and just let it rip to see how fast they can go.
> 
> In this case, to build on that first view, I look at the primary goal of this as being a "proof of concept" attempt to see if two hours can be attained under laboratory/best case conditions.  Once the concept has been proven out, then it will become a race, pardon the pun, to see who can then accomplish it under real world, competitive conditions.  Further, I think if they can do it tonight, it will make it easier for someone to subsequently achieve it under those real world conditions because they will have removed part of the psychological barrier that being the first ever to the two hour  mark represents...





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I look at it like this: NASA didn't just set a rocket on the launchpad and try to go to the moon. They tested and proved each individual part to see if it was possible. Tonight's run (not race exactly) is to prove its possible under laboratory conditions. Then they take what they learn in the laboratory and apply it at Berlin. Tonight is not the ultimate goal, just a step along the way.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you, I agree that it would be great if the first sub-2:00 happened at a real race, but I can see the logic behind this approach.



I like the laboratory, proof of concept idea. I really hope that this does spur a race to finish a competitive marathon under 2:00(although I'm a little concerned about the pressure for performance enhancers it could lead to). I appreciate that this could be something that is very positive psychologically for runners moving forward when trying to eclipse 2:00.

At the same time, this is Nike trying to sell shoes...and shirts...and shorts...and tape with little fins on it and... Which is fine. I like Nike shoes. I own an embarrassing amount of them. In many ways, I guess it's surprising that this hasn't happened before with other records (to reference my earlier Usain Bolt comment, "why didn't you think of this Puma?"). Nike has too much invested in this to have people invalidate it, so I'm kind of hoping it doesn't happen. I guess I'm just not interested in seeing more "made for branding" WR attempts (get your athletes and your new Adios model ready Adidas) in the future and I'd rather see Eliud Kipchoge, Lelisa Desisa, and Zersenay Tadese running a spring marathon than gearing up for something like this. 

I let my hot take hyperbole get away from me in my first post. This whole thing just isn't for me.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Tonight is the night that the WR and sub 2 hour marathon attempt will be given a go. Todays questions are, do you think a new WR will be set? (Currently 2:02:57) Do you think they go sub 2 hours? From what I have read they are doing what is required to make the attempt count as far as the rules go. In your thoughts, do you think it should count? Why or why not? Last question is will you watch the attempt?



Not going to watch it, and don't think it should count as the world record (if they break it).  This is a time trial, not a race, despite them trying to make it "count".  Of course if any of these guys break 2-hours that is an amazing accomplishment that deserves to be celebrated.  Makes me recall this other great moment in running...


----------



## tigger536

jmasgat said:


> Ugh....the 10k. For me, that distance is the Utktasana (Chair pose/Fierce pose) of races.  Don't know if I'll ever really like it.  I think it's because it's too long to flat out run and too short to run a more moderate pace. Maybe if I stopped worrying about time I'd like it more.



Without the yoga reference, this is me too, exactly! I struggle to get the pacing right.  My favorite distance is the half.


----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 said:


> Not sure if I will watch since I will most likely forget.  If they do break WR, I think it will be titled differently, like "Record for a marathon distance in a non-race environment".  Then there will still be the traditional record.  What is the women's equivalent to sub 2?



Google tells me there are two WR for women at the marathon distance. Mixed gender of 2:15:25 and women only of 2:17:01. So if we use the 2:15:25 as the lowest and just applied the difference for men to the two hour lets go with ~2:12:30 ish.... Im sure there is more to consider here and not sure how that would move the goal time up or down.


----------



## JulieODC

I'm curious to see what happens tonight, but not enough to stay up and watch live! I have my doubts about whether they'll accomplish the goal though.


----------



## Ariel484

Didn't know it was happening and don't plan on watching. I don't think it should count as a WR.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Wendy98 said:


> I have age beating down my door.  I think I peaked about 10 years late.  It isn't even truly a goal, just one of those, "Well, if I can dream up anything...."  I am very content with my current achievements.
> 
> A year or 2 ago, I wanted to win a marathon.  After researching, it wouldn't be hard to find a smaller race where competition isn't fierce.  Then I realized I want to enjoy the race.  I have run less than stellar courses and I refuse to do that for 26.2 miles.  I like interesting and pretty things to look at.



Well if you change your mind, I've got some ideas that might help to see if it's possible.



Wendy98 said:


> What is the women's equivalent to sub 2?





LSUlakes said:


> Google tells me there are two WR for women at the marathon distance. Mixed gender of 2:15:25 and women only of 2:17:01. So if we use the 2:15:25 as the lowest and just applied the difference for men to the two hour lets go with ~2:12:30 ish.... Im sure there is more to consider here and not sure how that would move the goal time up or down.



According to a 2015 Journal of Applied Physiology research article, the feat has already been accomplished by arguably the greatest marathoner ever, Paula Radcliffe.  The article uses a few different methods to show how her 2003 London Marathon WR of 2:15:25 is roughly equivalent to a 1:59:55 for a male.

The two-hour marathon: What's the equivalent for women?

What's the Women's Equivalent of a Sub-2:00 Marathon?

Has the 2-Hour Marathon Already Been Broken?


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD:
I’m going to say no, neither will be broken. My gut tells me because they will be pushing just past their physical limits for large parts of the run they will do what us mortals do…they’ll start to slow down around the 30K mark. In order to go sub 2:00 they’ll need to shave off almost 3 minutes off the WR. That’s a lot of time.

But, it will be interesting to see how much the controlled environment is going to positively affect their performance.  Being able to draft off the pacers the entire run will be huge, as well as other things like knowing their exact paces at all times, being able to get hydration exactly when they need it and the likelihood they will be on the tangent the entire time thus running the exact Marathon distance.

I basically just gave more reasons why I think it will happen. Hmmm….


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> From what I have read they are doing what is required to make the attempt count as far as the rules go. In your thoughts, do you think it should count? Why or why not?



BTW, they announced that it won't count for WR purposes: http://www.runnersworld.com/2-hour-marathon/heres-the-latest-on-saturdays-sub-2-marathon-attempt


----------



## PCFriar80

I'm here at Disney right now with better things to watch.  Off to Epcot tonight for some flower & garden and Starship at the American gardens theater.  Oh, and maybe a bass ale.  I'll read about it later.


----------



## IamTrike

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I look at it like this: NASA didn't just set a rocket on the launchpad and try to go to the moon. They tested and proved each individual part to see if it was possible. Tonight's run (not race exactly) is to prove its possible under laboratory conditions. Then they take what they learn in the laboratory and apply it at Berlin. Tonight is not the ultimate goal, just a step along the way.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you, I agree that it would be great if the first sub-2:00 happened at a real race, but I can see the logic behind this approach.



Yeah that's kind of my thought too.  I think a lot of the technology and training that goes into tonight's attempt is going to lead to it happening in a race.   There was a runner's world article a while back talk about how many years it would be until we saw a 2 hour marathon.   I think Nike has just drastically accelerated the pace that happens.   I am interested in the shoe technology that's coming out of this.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Not planning to watch. I don't know if they'll make it, but I really don't care. To me this is like a lab experiment. Lab experiments are important for determining if something works well enough to take it to the next step, but they don't matter much in terms of real-world experience and records.
I think it'll be interesting to see how the information they gather from this is applied to future marathons. If they make it, how do they then bring these athletes to a point where they can do sub-2:00 in a race? If they don't make it, where will Nike go from here and how can they work to better the conditions for their next attempt? I think the information and data that comes out of this attempt is probably a lot more important (and interesting) than the time in which they finish.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*ATTQOTD: *I had no idea this sub-2 hour marathon attempt was going on, so needless to say I hadn't planned on watching.

As for yesterday's question, I wouldn't say I ever thought it was "unattainable", but I never thought I'd complete a half marathon. Just doing my first official 5K (which was just about 3 years ago now) was a big step for me. Now I've done more races than I ever would have expected - 5Ks, 10Ks and 3 half marathons. It's amazing what you can do when you set your mind to it. And here I am now contemplating pursuing a marathon sometime in the near future.


----------



## LSUlakes

Anyone watching the race? I'm pumped!


----------



## McNs

Watching on twitter while out shopping for new running shoes!


----------



## LSUlakes

McNs said:


> Watching on twitter while out shopping for new running shoes!


It's 12:23 AM where I am. Unless I am shopping online it ain't happening. Lol


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD:*Tonight is the night that the WR and sub 2 hour marathon attempt will be given a go. Todays questions are, do you think a new WR will be set? (Currently 2:02:57) Do you think they go sub 2 hours? From what I have read they are doing what is required to make the attempt count as far as the rules go. In your thoughts, do you think it should count? Why or why not? Last question is will you watch the attempt?



I think they'll miss it by a few seconds but still be well under the current WR. Even if they've said it will not count as a WR, they'll be able to claim the fastest marathon ever, which is just as good in my book. Once one person has shown it's possible to run this fast, the mental block will be broken and let others know they can do it too.


----------



## rteetz

2:00:24 finish time. Incredible to watch. World record is 2:02:57 and will stand due to pacing and hydration for this attempt. However this proves that under 2 hours is quite possible within the coming years.


----------



## LSUlakes

I'm glad I stayed up to watch. It's nearly as exciting as watching my tigers!


----------



## Barca33Runner

I watched and couldn't help cheering for the individuals even if I'm still skeptical about the event itself. The pacers were a well oiled machine and as a spectacle it was interesting to watch. 

Hopefully Nike has their proof of concept and has built enough buzz about their newest products to focus on preparing their runners for competitions.


----------



## roxymama

I wasn't awake for the finish but it does sound exciting.  I'm going to watch highlights asap.
Hubby and I did the Little Kings Mile last night and ran whole thing together.  We may have slowed down to high five my extended family who took up a huge chunk of the spectators near the end.  8:57 is respectable for a "run-date"
It was cold and rainy and slippery but I pre-race fueled with some yuengling.
Ran into @Wendy98 who is lovely in person (looks like she finished in 5th and first age group..nice!) and thank you for taking some time before your wave to talk with us. Good luck in your family 5k later this morning.  (I'll be there too)
I must say everyone in Cincy has been awesome...in our hotel, at the race start, etc.  Very fun atmosphere


----------



## DIS-OH

There is an article about my hometown in the current issue of Runner's World!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DH here.  I decided last night that I'd do a half marathon this morning.  I did one about a month ago, and have been trying to stay prepared but not over trained.  So I did the Turkey Hill Classic's Half Marathon today, with a time of 2:13.  Backs up my 2:10 from April nicely, especially since this course has a number of hills sandwiched around a 6 mile run on the Lower Enola Trail.  Mile 10 begins a mile long series of significant (to me) hills.  My time for that mile didn't drop off more than about 20 seconds, so I'm very happy.

All the best to everyone else racing this weekend. 

Tonight's celebration dinner:  Brazilian style skirt steak by DW.  Using the family's almost 100 year old cast iron skillet to prepare it.  DW does a consistently awesome job on it.  At WDW, it would surely be worthy of 2 TS credits.


----------



## Wendy98

roxymama said:


> I wasn't awake for the finish but it does sound exciting.  I'm going to watch highlights asap.
> Hubby and I did the Little Kings Mile last night and ran whole thing together.  We may have slowed down to high five my extended family who took up a huge chunk of the spectators near the end.  8:57 is respectable for a "run-date"
> It was cold and rainy and slippery but I pre-race fueled with some yuengling.
> Ran into @Wendy98 who is lovely in person (looks like she finished in 5th and first age group..nice!) and thank you for taking some time before your wave to talk with us. Good luck in your family 5k later this morning.  (I'll be there too)
> I must say everyone in Cincy has been awesome...in our hotel, at the race start, etc.  Very fun atmosphere
> View attachment 235675


It was so nice meeting you @roxymama!  Sounds like you had a great race!  I am very disappointed with my race but it fuels my fire to get faster at shorter distances.  The clock said 5:54 when I crossed but my results show 5:58--whatever, it probably was that way for everyone then.  I run 5:30 miles in training but seem to suck at racing them.  Perhaps my biggest disappointment was the beer at the end.  All they had left was a strawberry cream ale--blech!  A volunteer said they had a small amount of another kind but went through it quickly.  Looks like Moerlein was dumping this unpopular one.  Note:  FRUIT DOES NOT BELONG IN BEER!

All of my kiddos did the 5k this morning.  They all had a running buddy with them.  My oldest and his friend went off on their own.  His friend is a very good swimmer, but new to running.  They took it easy and I know ds was thrilled to run with his friend.  My daughter ran with her bestie and bestie's dad went with them.  My youngest ran with his friend--mom is my running friend so we stayed with them.  My youngest hasn't tried to run any amount of distance in months so I worried about him.  We just kept distracting them and talking to them.  They took 2 very short walk breaks and sprinted when finish line was in sight.  DS1:  31:23, DD:  34:21, DS2:  37:04.  That is a PR for my little guy by over 8 minutes.  Even bigger is that they all had a blast and my youngest didn't complain midway through the race!  My biggest complaint:  post race amenities.  This is not a small race, nor is it cheap for a 5k.  I have had a kid doing it for the past 4 years and this year was the worst.  When they came through the end, there was no more Gatorade--I had bribed ds2 to pick up the pace with the promise of a Gatorade.  They had bottles of water.  The only food was a fruit cup of mandarin oranges.  Really?  How the heck are people suppose to eat that without a mess?  There had been salty snacks like Sunchips and peanut butter sandwich crackers, but they were gone.  My older two got them.  When I finished with ds2, we were probably in the middle of the pack of finishers so lots more people to come through and this was all that was left?  I don't do races for the amenities, but my kids do.  Big fail Flying Pig.

Here are a few pics from our non-stop racing weekend.

Last night's one mile.


Today's 5k.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Wendy98 that's so awesome that your whole family runs!


----------



## MrsHull

Happy Saturday! I ran the Glow Run last night. I don't know why I put down the 6th-- it was obviously the 5th. I had a brain fart, I guess. It was an okay race. Fewer than 80 runners, so it was a pretty lonely race. It went across an area with big puddles and unmarked speedbumps in the dark, so that was a little hairy. But I got to run in  beautiful area and there was plenty of post-race entertainment and food. I don't think I will go back to that one, though.  I had signed up because of the tie-dye finishers medal they claimed to have. Turns out, they didn't give finishers medals after all.  So, that was that.

 But! I did finish in 47:24, so there's a big YAY!! Slightly faster than last week, but a PR nonetheless. 

Also this week, we got a call that my husband had won a gift card for a new pair of running shoes at last week's race. Since he had just bought a pair, he gave it to me! I went and actually got fitted for the first time and now have a pair of super speedy (and spendy) sneaks. For free! There's a little more savings to go in our Disney budget.


----------



## McNs

Waiheke Half Marathon Race Report - Saturday 6th May 2017

This was my first half (and race) since September 2015. Last year had been my worst for a long time in terms of running, started back up this but it took a long time to get my groove back, and I seemed to have lost a bit of pace. With all that, I wasn't sure how this race was going to go. I had done the distance in training but never really felt good or as though I had more pace in me. I decided on a target time of 1:45, or around 5min/km pace.

Waiheke Island is a beautiful place - 35 minute ferry ride from downtown Auckland. Stunning beaches, and the added benefit of my parents living there. It's always been our summer holiday place, they bought a place there in '72 when they had a choice of a "bach" (holiday home) or a second car! I've done lots of running there so knew most of the course, plus knew exactly where the nasty hilly bits were. Below is a photo of our beach, we usually sit under the tree at the end.
 

Anyway, back to the race. Start time was a very respectable 8:30am. Folks live a 5 minute drive away, and we parked at my auntie's place, 100m from the start! I did a few warmups then waited in the starting area. There were only 600 or so competitors so no organisation in the start area, but I was close to the front. I got my various accoutrements in place - set up live track on the Garmin app, started the latest DisUnplugged podcast (with another one spooled) and set the Garmin watch to find satellites. The race started bang on time.

Know the course, I knew the first km was downhill, with lots of uphills to come. I wanted to make the most of the downhills, so off I went. Waaaaaay too fast. First km rolled around at 4:24, second 4:28. Third km had a bit of a climb so brought me back to my planned pace. I was still feeling good though, but know there was more climbing to come. The conditions were perfect, and I was surprised how quickly the kms were clicking by. I find podcasts great to listen to while running - I can really zone out, more so than with music. 

The course was two 10ish km laps (second lap had an extra bit added). At the end of the first lap was the first nasty hill. Not a massive climb, maybe 40m, but quite steep and took a lot of effort. I knew second time around it was going to be worse. but still had a way to go before I hit that. Legs were still feeling good(ish), I was walking through drink stops to make sure I was fuelling OK. I took my first gel shot just after half way and before the big climb. Once again not a massive hill, peak at 60m, but was a long drag that never seemed to end. I made the most of the downhill after that, but could feel legs begging to get tired once on the flats. The kms were still clicking by nice and quick though.

Second gel shot was around 18km (more the way the stations worked out), with a bit more undulation before the final climb to the finish. I tried to push on a bit but was conscious of not being complete depleted by the time I got to the bottom of the hill. It was as nasty as I expected, it just seemed to go on and on, but finally got to the top. The chute to the finish was right there, with a final burst over the last 300m. I stopped my watch just under 1:41, official race time was 1:41:03, so 4 minutes faster than goal! Garmin had the distance at 21.00, Strava 20.9, so looks to be slightly short. Even adding an extra 100m to the Garmin distance has me well under goal, so I'm super happy. 

No photos from the race, waiting for them to come up on line and will try and edit to add some in if I can. Link to the Strava file from the race https://www.strava.com/activities/972553813

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Disney at Heart

@LSUlakes I PR'd at the Lake Hartwell Dam Run 10k this morning at 59:00!!! My first 10k under that elusive 1:00:00.  

@DopeyBadger You invited me to come run with your group and volunteered to pace me, and I couldn't make it, but that made me want it BADLY. Just last Saturday, I did a dam(n) training run at 81-85 degrees and horribly high humidity and it took me much longer than an hour, so I thought I'd never PR in the race; however, this morning's temp started out at 47 degrees and low humidity. The crosswind  on the dam was around 15 mph with gusts even stronger. So the race was great; the sweat-chills after the race were tough!

ATTQOTD: I just accomplished my goal of a sub-1 hour 10k. At my age I don't even think about long-term goals except to just keep running and staying healthy. My mother and grandmother both ended up in a nursing home drawn up with rheumatoid arthritis years before their passing. I started running a few years ago at age 58 and don't want to stop until I'm at least 90, because if I stop, my joints might lock up! 

Thanks everyone for all your goals, your stories, your encouragement, your positive attitudes, and the ways you always turn your lemons into lemonade. I have really enjoyed getting to "know" the people on this thread.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Disney at Heart said:


> @LSUlakes I PR'd at the Lake Hartwell Dam Run 10k this morning at 59:00!!! My first 10k under that elusive 1:00:00.
> 
> @DopeyBadger You invited me to come run with your group and volunteered to pace me, and I couldn't make it, but that made me want it BADLY. Just last Saturday, I did a dam(n) training run at 81-85 degrees and horribly high humidity and it took me much longer than an hour, so I thought I'd never PR in the race; however, this morning's temp started out at 47 degrees and low humidity. The crosswind  on the dam was around 15 mph with gusts even stronger. So the race was great; the sweat-chills after the race were tough!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I just accomplished my goal of a sub-1 hour 10k. At my age I don't even think about long-term goals except to just keep running and staying healthy. My mother and grandmother both ended up in a nursing home drawn up with rheumatoid arthritis years before their passing. I started running a few years ago at age 58 and don't want to stop until I'm at least 90, because if I stop, my joints might lock up!
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your goals, your stories, your encouragement, your positive attitudes, and the ways you always turn your lemons into lemonade. I have really enjoyed getting to "know" the people on this thread.



You didn't just break sub-1, you crushed it!  Congrats!


----------



## roxymama

Wendy98 said:


> It was so nice meeting you @roxymama!  Sounds like you had a great race!  I am very disappointed with my race but it fuels my fire to get faster at shorter distances.  The clock said 5:54 when I crossed but my results show 5:58--whatever, it probably was that way for everyone then.  I run 5:30 miles in training but seem to suck at racing them.  Perhaps my biggest disappointment was the beer at the end.  All they had left was a strawberry cream ale--blech!  A volunteer said they had a small amount of another kind but went through it quickly.  Looks like Moerlein was dumping this unpopular one.  Note:  FRUIT DOES NOT BELONG IN BEER!
> 
> All of my kiddos did the 5k this morning.  They all had a running buddy with them.  My oldest and his friend went off on their own.  His friend is a very good swimmer, but new to running.  They took it easy and I know ds was thrilled to run with his friend.  My daughter ran with her bestie and bestie's dad went with them.  My youngest ran with his friend--mom is my running friend so we stayed with them.  My youngest hasn't tried to run any amount of distance in months so I worried about him.  We just kept distracting them and talking to them.  They took 2 very short walk breaks and sprinted when finish line was in sight.  DS1:  31:23, DD:  34:21, DS2:  37:04.  That is a PR for my little guy by over 8 minutes.  Even bigger is that they all had a blast and my youngest didn't complain midway through the race!  My biggest complaint:  post race amenities.  This is not a small race, nor is it cheap for a 5k.  I have had a kid doing it for the past 4 years and this year was the worst.  When they came through the end, there was no more Gatorade--I had bribed ds2 to pick up the pace with the promise of a Gatorade.  They had bottles of water.  The only food was a fruit cup of mandarin oranges.  Really?  How the heck are people suppose to eat that without a mess?  There had been salty snacks like Sunchips and peanut butter sandwich crackers, but they were gone.  My older two got them.  When I finished with ds2, we were probably in the middle of the pack of finishers so lots more people to come through and this was all that was left?  I don't do races for the amenities, but my kids do.  Big fail Flying Pig.
> 
> Here are a few pics from our non-stop racing weekend.
> 
> Last night's one mile.
> View attachment 235840
> 
> Today's 5k.
> 
> 
> View attachment 235841 View attachment 235842
> 
> View attachment 235845




That's a shame about the food at the end of the 5k.  I was in the first wave and I did get Gatorade but I missed out on the last bananas. And I race for free bananas after all! I wonder if they gave too much food to the 10k crowd right before us??  
Here's us after our lil king.  I didn't get many 5k pics.


----------



## preciouspups

roxymama said:


> That's a shame about the food at the end of the 5k.  I was in the first wave and I did get Gatorade but I missed out on the last bananas. And I race for free bananas after all! I wonder if they gave too much food to the 10k crowd right before us??
> Here's us after our lil king.  I didn't get many 5k pics.
> 
> View attachment 235885


It happens because other people take more than their share!  I like that Disney keeps the spectators away from the food area and hands a box to each racer.  That way someone isn't feeding their entire family on the food designated for racers!

@MrsHull I did a glow run a few years ago and it went through a bad area of town and they didn't have cops out there.  A few weeks prior a couple minding their business had been beaten nearly to death right where we ran!  This year they have moved it to a remote location that still isn't in the best area and no trails and no way to divert traffic off the roads.


----------



## SarahDisney

I've discovered that long runs are bad. Long runs give me too much time to come up with ideas.
Today's ideas:
1 - Make this summer the summer of the islands - run races on Roosevelt Island, possibly Governor's Island (that one is really a timing issue), Manhattan Island, maybe Randall's Island ... and possibly even Long Island and/or Staten Island. Lots of islands around here.
2 - In 2018 or 2019 (depending on my runDisney schedule), do a half in each of the 5 boroughs of NYC (for those of you who did not study History of NY State in 4th grade, that's Manhattan, Brooklyn, the Bronx, Staten Island, and my stomping grounds, Queens).

I really need to stop coming up with ideas...


----------



## FredtheDuck

Takoma Park 5k was this morning. It was more crowded than the last time I did it (in 2014), but the weather was great. 

I'm irritated because if my RunKeeper is to be believed, I finished 3.24 miles in 34:32, or 10:40/mile. If the bib time is to be believed, I finished 3.1 miles in 34:28 for 11:05/mile. DH ran separately and his Apple Watch had the course at 3.22. I overheard another runner saying mile 1 was mismarked.

It's the difference between making my goal and missing it, so I'm really disappointed in the whole situation. Oh well. Next time.


----------



## opusone

FredtheDuck said:


> Takoma Park 5k was this morning. It was more crowded than the last time I did it (in 2014), but the weather was great.
> 
> I'm irritated because if my RunKeeper is to be believed, I finished 3.24 miles in 34:32, or 10:40/mile. If the bib time is to be believed, I finished 3.1 miles in 34:28 for 11:05/mile. DH ran separately and his Apple Watch had the course at 3.22. I overheard another runner saying mile 1 was mismarked.
> 
> It's the difference between making my goal and missing it, so I'm really disappointed in the whole situation. Oh well. Next time.



It appears to be a certified course (http://www.usatf.org/events/courses/maps/showMap.asp?courseID=MD11002JS), so assuming the course was appropriately marked per the certification (see link), you either ran extra distance due to not running the shortest route possible (dodging other people, not running the best tangent lines, etc.) or your GPS units weren't 100% accurate.

Either way, it seems you were very close to your goal.  Congratulations!


----------



## Wendy98

Quick check in after today's Flying Pig marathon.  Not sure how, but I pulled off 2nd place overall female with a time of 2:59:55.  I am still in shock and that course is tough.  I wasn't even shooting for sub 3.  Weather was absolutely ideal--low 40's.  I knew I was in 3rd for most of the race and overtook 2nd around mile 24.  Knowing I was second definitely made me haul butt more than I would have normally at this point.  Did I mention the course is hard?  Boston gets talked about because of its hills.  No, Cincinnati is hilly!  I was interviewed by local media.  I watched it and cringe when I hear my voice.

A few pics:


----------



## MrsHull

[USER=510814 said:
			
		

> @MrsHull[/USER] I did a glow run a few years ago and it went through a bad area of town and they didn't have cops out there.  A few weeks prior a couple minding their business had been beaten nearly to death right where we ran!  This year they have moved it to a remote location that still isn't in the best area and no trails and no way to divert traffic off the roads.



That's awful! I wonder how courses are planned, anyway.


----------



## dmross

My computer was in the shop for a couple of weeks.  I'm not gonna pretend I can catch up on the thread, so if anything epic happened I sadly missed it.

But good to be back!


----------



## JClimacus

Wendy98 said:


> Quick check in after today's Flying Pig marathon.  Not sure how, but I pulled off 2nd place overall female with a time of 2:59:55.  I am still in shock and that course is tough.  I wasn't even shooting for sub 3.  Weather was absolutely ideal--low 40's.  I knew I was in 3rd for most of the race and overtook 2nd around mile 24.  Knowing I was second definitely made me haul butt more than I would have normally at this point.  Did I mention the course is hard?  Boston gets talked about because of its hills.  No, Cincinnati is hilly!  I was interviewed by local media.  I watched it and cringe when I hear my voice.



Congratulations! You've given me hope for Maine Coast this weekend. It's not an easy course either, but the weather looks good: Fiftyish and overcast. I won't be second, though . Nice job.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Tonight is the night that the WR and sub 2 hour marathon attempt will be given a go. Todays questions are, do you think a new WR will be set? (Currently 2:02:57) Do you think they go sub 2 hours? From what I have read they are doing what is required to make the attempt count as far as the rules go. In your thoughts, do you think it should count? Why or why not? Last question is will you watch the attempt?


It seems unfair that I post this afterwards but I already shared my opinions earlier in the week. I was fairly confident a new WR would be set but I don't really think it should count. While they may technically be doing everything by the rules required they have also ensured that conditions are optimal as far as they can control them, something that can't be done in a normal race. I think it's great learning experience and a fascinating experiment but I would like to see what they've learned and apply it to a regular road race. I didn't watch the attempt.

Edit: I also PRed this weekend but because it was clock timed I won't know by exactly how much until results get posted later today.


----------



## BikeFan

Quick Frederick Half race report: 

I was running this race with my brother-in-law Tony as part of the Maryland King Crab Challenge (Frederick Half in May, Baltimore 10-miler in June, and Baltimore Half in October), and since I didn't have any real goals for the event, I decided to start with him.  Tony usually runs with my wife (his sister) when we do halfs, so this was his first race in a while in which he was going to be able to go at his own pace.  He just wanted to go sub-3:00, but I thought a sub-2:40 was possible, a goal he thought was overly-ambitious.  At the start, I just told him to find a comfortable pace and make sure to save some energy for the final miles.  As we started, we ended up between the 2:30 and 2:40 pace groups, and Tony found a pace of low-11 minute miles comfortable.  I was wearing a Disney race shirt and we saw and talked with a few other Disney runners as we ran.  As the miles ticked by, Tony was holding the pace pretty well, and sub-2:40 became more likely.  The final 5 miles, he began cramping up, and we had to stop occasionally so he could stretch out his calves.  The final few miles had some hills, but he kept pushing, and we ended up getting under 2:40 by a decent margin.  My time was 2:37:25, and he was about a second ahead.  He was pretty excited about such a huge PR, and I was grateful to share the experience with him.  He really dug deep and ran a great race, and the support of the crowd and other racers was really helpful.  One race down, two to go for our King Crab medals!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?

ATTQOTD: Lately not always my fastest, but I do try to run then "faster" than a training type run at home. Some races are great just to be a part of and seeing all of our runner friends. 


Also, congrats to everyone who raced this weekend! Lots of PR's and well ran races!!!


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Lately not always my fastest, but I do try to run then "faster" than a training type run at home. Some races are great just to be a part of and seeing all of our runner friends.
> 
> 
> Also, congrats to everyone who raced this weekend! Lots of PR's and well ran races!!!


I have some races that are just about the experience.   That's either dictated by the race, or who I'm running with  (Disney usually falls into this Catagory)   Other races I try and race hard.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?



I always begin each race with the intention to run as fast as I can, but sometimes things don't work out and I pivot mid-race. This happens more often at Disney than other places as being in good shape for my vacation is important to me as well. If my legs aren't feeling great or I'm having GI issues then I will save the PR for next time and make sure I don't hurt myself.


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?



ATTQOTD: No, I don't. It depends upon my goal for the race. Some races are family ones, where I'm only running it to share the experience. Others I'm running it as a measuring stick for my own progress. If I'm trying to really see where I'm at, then I run it all out. If I'm running it with friends or family, then I try to match their pace.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?



There have a few races (mostly Disney, but also my half back in February) where my plan was to run moderately, but then I get caught up in the excitement and end up going fast. And occasionally regretting it.
Disney races I do end up with a slower overall pace because of the picture & character stops (and also a bit the crowding), but when I'm running and I have room, I do tend to run at my faster pace.

So ... I guess the answer is yes. I do always run my fastest, or at least try. Whether or not that's a good idea is a different story entirely...


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?



ATTQOTD:  I break races into three basic categories that define how I approach them:

Category 1:  "Regular Races" - These are the local races that I have trained specifically to race in.  They fall either at the end of a targeted training cycle or in the middle of a maintenance training cycle (not specifically training towards a goal race).  I run all out in these races.  They are the ones that I'm shooting for a PR or to gauge fitness in.  It doesn't matter if I come out of them needing some recovery time due to the intensity of the effort.

Category 2:  "Destination Races" - Races like Disney or, hopefully one day, London or Boston.  These are races where I'm doing a challenge or just want to soak in the experience.  I don't go all out in them, just at a comfortable clip, like long run pace or a little faster due to the adrenaline.  The goal is just to enjoy them.

Category 3:  "Supported Training Race" - During long marathon (or Dopey) training cycles it can get pretty monotonous hitting the same courses around the neighborhoods.  I like to sign up for races that coincide with my long training runs so that I can get a change of scenery and don't have to carry hydration with me to support 12-15 miles of running.  It's nice to have someone hand me cups of water instead of lugging around a Camelbak!  It also keeps me used to getting hydration at defined intervals versus having it available on demand.  These races I will run at whatever pace is dictated by my training plan.  It's important to keep the pacing around training pacing on these so that I gain the intended benefits from the run and don't kick myself into a situation where I need recovery time and disrupt the flow of my training.  I will admit that the race day adrenaline does make it difficult to keep the pacing down where it needs to be, though.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Nah.  Especially at Disney!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?


No I don't always run my fastest. Disney for example is all about the experience for me. I'm stopping and taking photos, riding Everest, etc. I will however try to run my fastest during some local runs tho. I think it really depends on the race.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?


I tend to run faster in races vs training (like most people) but I am not an overly competitive person except against myself so usually within the first mile of a race of any distance I know if it is going to be a good day or not, which then determines if I kick it up a bit and push or just run for the experience at a moderate pace. If it is a race I have done before there is always that nagging of the previous time to try and beat, but if its not my day I won't push my luck. Disney tends to be moderately paced because I just love soaking it all in and having a fun time (and getting my money's worth)!


----------



## Nole95

There are times where I intend to take it easy in a race, but then it does not work out that way.  I do try to run faster than a normal long run.

If I have specifically trained for a race then I go all out.  That's the case with the Hotlanta Half in a month.  I have been training hard in hopes of getting a good POT for Dopey as well as running this race faster than I have the previous three years.  We'll see how it goes.  Weather will play a huge factor, but I feel I am on target at the moment.

There are other races where I do try to have fun.  Marathon Weekend 5K this year, and the Star Wars Dark Side 10K last year are ones that I just tried to enjoy the atmosphere.  For Dopey 2018, I will definitely be taking it easy the first three races to save up as much energy as possible for the final 26.2.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I'm also a mix on races.  Unless it's a race I'm hoping to use for POT or get a PR, I rarely run as fast as I can.  Mostly I'm just enjoying the experience.  Disney races are never for time.  All about the experience and getting as many photos as possible.


----------



## IamTrike

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  I break races into three basic categories that define how I approach them:
> 
> Category 1:  "Regular Races" - These are the local races that I have trained specifically to race in.  They fall either at the end of a targeted training cycle or in the middle of a maintenance training cycle (not specifically training towards a goal race).  I run all out in these races.  They are the ones that I'm shooting for a PR or to gauge fitness in.  It doesn't matter if I come out of them needing some recovery time due to the intensity of the effort.
> 
> Category 2:  "Destination Races" - Races like Disney or, hopefully one day, London or Boston.  These are races where I'm doing a challenge or just want to soak in the experience.  I don't go all out in them, just at a comfortable clip, like long run pace or a little faster due to the adrenaline.  The goal is just to enjoy them.
> 
> Category 3:  "Support Training Race" - During long marathon (or Dopey) training cycles it can get pretty monotonous hitting the same courses around the neighborhoods.  I like to sign up for races that coincide with my long training runs so that I can get a change of scenery and don't have to carry hydration with me to support 12-15 miles of running.  It's nice to have someone hand me cups of water instead of lugging around a Camelbak!  It also keeps me used to getting hydration at defined intervals versus having it available on demand.  These races I will run at whatever pace is dictated by my training plan.  It's important to keep the pacing around training pacing on these so that I gain the intended benefits from the run and don't kick myself into a situation where I need recovery time and disrupt the flow of my training.  I will admit that the race day adrenaline does make it difficult to keep the pacing down where it needs to be, though.



That's a really good way of breaking them out.  I have definitely used a race as a supported training run.


----------



## Simba's Girl

ATQOTD: I leave it up to where my body is in the moment but sometimes the excitement gets the better of me.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I like how @camaker broke it down.  I think I've got probably more categories than I realized.

So I guess breaking it down I have the following:
A) "Gun it" races...push for speed and PR, have a very set strategy....it's my intent at the start line and throughout to keep pushing.
B) The "Figure it out as I go plan" races. Start it moderate or fast with maybe a strategy and see how I feel mid-race whether I want to speed up or slow down.
C) "No intention of even trying to race my fastest paces" races aka supported training runs 
D) "Group fun-runs" races or "run-dates" with hubby...usually being together trumps any thought about speed
E) "Why did I sign up for this...it's too hot/rainy/cold/I'm tired...but SHINY MEDAL earning trudge-fests" races
F) "rundisney" race - just are so different and kind of a mush and hybrid of all of the above.  

@LSUlakes I didn't post my Flying Pig 5k time yet but it was 29:12.  It was really cool weather and had way more downhills than I expected on this route.  I meant to be up above 30min because this was a "training run" race.  But it felt fine and I'm pleasantly surprised that this kind of time is now fairly easy for me (in the right conditions.) Gives me confidence going into my first half marathon this weekend, but also I'm glad I ran it because it's a huge reminder of how easy a first 5k feels and how much I think I need to BACK OFF pace for my first miles this weekend, so I don't regret it come the later miles!!!


----------



## baxter24

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?



I used to treat every race as if it were a potential PR but now I like to enjoy races or treat it as a training run if/when I can. I like how @camaker broke down his different approaches. The shift in my approach coincided with training for the marathon. I signed up for some races with the idea that if I had to run 13 miles that day, might as well get a medal and tshirt out of it!


----------



## GreatLakes

Wendy98 said:


> Quick check in after today's Flying Pig marathon.  Not sure how, but I pulled off 2nd place overall female with a time of 2:59:55.  I am still in shock and that course is tough.  I wasn't even shooting for sub 3.  Weather was absolutely ideal--low 40's.  I knew I was in 3rd for most of the race and overtook 2nd around mile 24.  Knowing I was second definitely made me haul butt more than I would have normally at this point.  Did I mention the course is hard?  Boston gets talked about because of its hills.  No, Cincinnati is hilly!  I was interviewed by local media.  I watched it and cringe when I hear my voice.



That is great, congratulations.  Flying Pig is my favorite race.  I've never done the full but have done the half three times and the 3-way challenge once.  Planning on it next year.  It is hilly but I still have my half PR on that course from 2012.  The hills are mostly not terribly steep and I manage to get back a lot of my lost time on the downhills.



BikeFan said:


> Quick Frederick Half race report:
> 
> I was running this race with my brother-in-law Tony as part of the Maryland King Crab Challenge (Frederick Half in May, Baltimore 10-miler in June, and Baltimore Half in October), and since I didn't have any real goals for the event, I decided to start with him.  Tony usually runs with my wife (his sister) when we do halfs, so this was his first race in a while in which he was going to be able to go at his own pace.  He just wanted to go sub-3:00, but I thought a sub-2:40 was possible, a goal he thought was overly-ambitious.  At the start, I just told him to find a comfortable pace and make sure to save some energy for the final miles.  As we started, we ended up between the 2:30 and 2:40 pace groups, and Tony found a pace of low-11 minute miles comfortable.  I was wearing a Disney race shirt and we saw and talked with a few other Disney runners as we ran.  As the miles ticked by, Tony was holding the pace pretty well, and sub-2:40 became more likely.  The final 5 miles, he began cramping up, and we had to stop occasionally so he could stretch out his calves.  The final few miles had some hills, but he kept pushing, and we ended up getting under 2:40 by a decent margin.  My time was 2:37:25, and he was about a second ahead.  He was pretty excited about such a huge PR, and I was grateful to share the experience with him.  He really dug deep and ran a great race, and the support of the crowd and other races was really helpful.  One race down, two to go for our King Crab medals!



Great run.  I did that race a few years ago and really liked it.  The start was a bit out of the way and parking was rough but the course was a lot of fun.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?



I always run the fastest I can that day.  Early in the season, or if temperatures are higher than normal, my fastest that day might be way slower than my actual fastest but I haven't coasted any race as of yet.  When I finally manage to do the Rome full I will most likely coast that and sight see but who knows when that will be.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?


Love @camaker approach!!
However, I am incredibly competitive with myslef, so barrin Disney, every race is run at my fastest possible. I have to admit that lately that seems to be seriously stagnating, despite training


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes My one mile time was wrong that I reported originally off my watch.  Hubby & I's official time was 8:53


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?



Nope! Disney races, for one, I normally treat as fun runs. I only have a handful of A races each year. The rest are for training (testing pacing, fueling, etc.) or for fun.


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?



These days, it's rare that I'm going my fastest.  Running fast _hurts_, so unless there's a really compelling reason like the possibility of an age group award or a BQ, I'm probably not going full throttle.  Of course, it's sometimes hard to turn off that "MUST NOT GET PASSED!" side of the brain, so I'll find myself picking up the pace as the race goes on.  Plus, it's nice to finish before the beer lines get too long!  That's why we do these things, right?!?


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I'm too slow to have goal races.  My goal is usually just to be faster than the last time I ran the distance, and if I'm not, well... just have fun.   I run a lot of races (although I'm not running as many this year) so most of the time I just want to have fun, pick up some free stuff, and have a nice run.  I have done the race supported long run before, too.


I'm kinda bummed, I was hoping that I might be able to get into our running group's Reach the Beach team this year (Ragnar event) but it seems like our group is not going to have a team this year.  Womp womp... no relay for me.  Some of our people are doing Rock Lobster hooked up with another team, but that is in June and has some speedier requirements, plus their team is already set.  I thought I would be in better shape to do one in September.  I know that there are teams who post looking for some fill in members as the date approaches, but I don't really want to do a relay with people I don't know, especially being on the slower end of people.  I don't want to drag down a team of people I don't even know.


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?



No, definitely don't run my fastest in all races.  Like others have said, I have different goals for different races.  I haven't truly raced a half yet, because they have all been Disney.  Disney runs are more about the experience for me, and I stop for lots of pictures.  I've done races with my kids, and family, and those are different efforts as well.


----------



## Chaitali

I usually have a couple goal races per year and I'll go all out for time at those.  Otherwise, I like to do races for fun and treat them as training runs depending on where they fall in my schedule.


----------



## sourire

Catching up after a busy end of last week and race weekend!  Loved reading the answers to Thursday's QOTD, and will put my answer below. I've said it before, and I'll say it again, you are all a very inspiring bunch, and I love this thread.

ATTQOTD: Like many of you, running any length, even a 5K, seemed like a lofty goal when I first started running in 2012-2013.  If you had told my 2013 self that I'd sign up for three half marathons in 2016, I would have thought you were out of your mind. As recently as 2 months ago, I didn't think I could continuously run more than about 5 miles, as I had never been able to do that in training or racing before, and exclusively used run/walk to train for the half marathons last year.

Fast forward to yesterday's Broad Street 10-miler: what a fantastic race and fabulous crowd!!  I felt like a true local! It seemed everyone in Philadelphia was either running or spectating.  This was definitely my favorite local race to date.  I would run it again in a heartbeat! DH snapped this pic of my friend and me, 1/4 mile from the finish.

Sincere thank you to Coach @DopeyBadger for helping me to achieve multiple goals yesterday, both physically and mentally. I was able to run continuously for 10 miles (except water stops) at a pace that it is speedy for me.  Happy to state my finish time of 1:52:11! (Technically anything would have been a PR, since I had never done a 10 mile race before, but this time was better than expected.)

As for the future, before last year's completion of half marathon #1, I would have thought a marathon would be an unattainable goal, but right after the half marathon, there I was imagining myself at the finish line of a marathon.  Looking forward to the WDW marathon in 2018, and sharing that journey with you all!


----------



## FFigawi

Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm too slow to have goal races.  My goal is usually just to be faster than the last time I ran the distance, and if I'm not, well... just have fun.



Anyone can have goal races, no matter what speed they run. Training to be faster than before to get a new PR is really all it takes to set up an A race.


----------



## roxymama

sourire said:


> Catching up after a busy end of last week and race weekend!  Loved reading the answers to Thursday's QOTD, and will put my answer below. I've said it before, and I'll say it again, you are all a very inspiring bunch, and I love this thread.
> 
> ATTQOTD: Like many of you, running any length, even a 5K, seemed like a lofty goal when I first started running in 2012-2013.  If you had told my 2013 self that I'd sign up for three half marathons in 2016, I would have thought you were out of your mind. As recently as 2 months ago, I didn't think I could continuously run more than about 5 miles, as I had never been able to do that in training or racing before, and exclusively used run/walk to train for the half marathons last year.
> 
> Fast forward to yesterday's Broad Street 10-miler: what a fantastic race and fabulous crowd!!  I felt like a true local! It seemed everyone in Philadelphia was either running or spectating.  This was definitely my favorite local race to date.  I would run it again in a heartbeat! DH snapped this pic of my friend and me 1/4 mile from the finish.
> View attachment 236119
> Sincere thank you to Coach @DopeyBadger for helping me to achieve multiple goals yesterday, both physically and mentally. I was able to run continuously for 10 miles (except water stops) at a pace that it is speedy for me.  Happy to state my finish time of 1:52:11! (Technically anything would have been a PR, since I had never done a 10 mile race before, but this time was better than expected.)
> 
> As for the future, before last year's completion of half marathon #1, I would have thought a marathon would be an unattainable goal, but right after the half marathon, there I was imaging myself at the finish line of a marathon.  Looking forward to the WDW marathon in 2018, and sharing that journey with you all!



AWESOME JOB!! And that's a great pic.
@DopeyBadger You are going to need to start a new chalkboard PR count for # of training plan user's "crushed goals"!


----------



## michigandergirl

Attqotd: Some races are just for fun or to support family/friends, some are training runs with bonus bling at the end, and some are goal races where I try to run my hardest. And then there's an in betweener: those races that I'm supposed to treat as a training run, but end up going faster than I should, but not as fast as I could (I sometimes have trouble reigning in the excitement).  I have several training run races this summer where I hope I can keep on task so that I can focus on my A goal (PR my fall marathon).


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?



I don't always run my fastest. Sometimes I'm running with someone (daughter or son), other times I'm just using the race as part of training for another race, and it is fun just to be part of it. Goofy 2018 I'll run the half with my daughter and full with my son.


----------



## sourire

roxymama said:


> AWESOME JOB!!


Thank you!  And to you as well!!  Can't wait to read about your Tink adventures!!



roxymama said:


> @DopeyBadger You are going to need to start a new chalkboard PR count for # of training plan user's "crushed goals"!


I think he should open that special gym and then cover the walls in chalkboards of all of our "crushed goals"!!


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD:  I run Disney races for character stops.  And I also have some races that are A races and others that are supported training runs.  I am also learning to adjust my goals based on difficulty of the course (Atlanta Publix, I'm looking at you) or weather conditions (Kentucky Derby ) and whether its road or trail.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I run very few races a year, maybe 2 halfs and a full. So those races are target or A races. It doesn't always work out the way I wanted but that is the plan when I register.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?



I run every race as an "A" race.  I also don't race very frequently either though.  As an example, I ran 2500 miles last year, but I only raced 7 times (4 of which were Dopey) for a total of 107.2 miles.  That's ~99.6% running time as training.  So when I race, I'm there to run my fastest.  I use to race more and tried to do the "assisted training run" or "fun run" races, but I just couldn't do it.  When I race, I want to actually run really fast.  My inability to turn that voice in my head off meant it started to infringe on my "A" racing, so I cut back on all the other racing and paired way down.  Some day I may be able to silence that voice, but those #goals are still waiting for me.



sourire said:


> Sincere thank you to Coach @DopeyBadger for helping me to achieve multiple goals yesterday, both physically and mentally. I was able to run continuously for 10 miles (except water stops) at a pace that it is speedy for me.  Happy to state my finish time of 1:52:11! (Technically anything would have been a PR, since I had never done a 10 mile race before, but this time was better than expected.)



Happy to help!  It's just the beginning!



roxymama said:


> @DopeyBadger You are going to need to start a new chalkboard PR count for # of training plan user's "crushed goals"!



I certainly was on my excel spreadsheet (initial PR before me, my pre-training prediction, my race day prediction, actual race day time, etc.).  But between trying to manage ~27 different people's plans on a daily basis meant something had to go by the wayside.  So I let that aspect slide.  But I definitely have most of the numbers in my head when recall determines I need to draw on prior experiences.  I most certainly use the knowledge and experience gained from the previous "crushing it" training plans to continue to tweak the method.



sourire said:


> I think he should open that special gym and then cover the walls in chalkboards of all of our "crushed goals"!!



That's a really good idea.  I'll add that one to the mental list!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I don't race enough to not put a good effort into my races. I hope to maybe start racing more, but we just don't have that many races close and it seems silly to drive 2.5 hrs for a 5K unless it's really great one.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?



I used to always run my fastest when in a race.  In November I decided to relax and just run a half marathon smart and with a little less effort.  Oddly enough I almost PR'd.  I did this again in January at the WDW marathon.  My last mile was my fastest mile and I finished with a smile.  I was less than 4 minutes slower than my October marathon in which I definitely "raced" and thought I was about to crash over the last 3 miles.

My 2 most recent races I paced my wife and daughter.  I got a lot of satisfaction from doing this. 

So I guess moving forward my breakdown would fall into 3 categories:  1) Race, 2) Managed Effort, or 3) Pace others.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Almost always, with the exception of fun runs, obstacle course runs and Disney. I seem to have trouble slowing myself down otherwise (not that I am super speedy or anything!)


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I will say out loud that I am running just to enjoy a race, and then stuff like yesterday's race happens.  I did run WDW marathon this year at an easier effort and stopped for 2 pics (gasp).  Even though it was slightly easier pace (about 15-20 seconds per mile slower), I still try to do a decent effort.  It is extremely rare that I do not give a race my all.  I feel like I waste my registration fee!


----------



## MrsHull

I run my 5ks to try to beat my last 5k time, but also just to try to not be dead last!


----------



## JulieODC

I haven't really raced enough to have different categories - though local charity 5ks aren't necessarily ones I'd go all out for, or might mean that I'm running with the family.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?


Since being on @DopeyBadger's plan I try to do a couple races a year for time and then the others for fun. Before I was trying to do them all for time and it was not getting me where I wanted to be.  

I ran the Frederick Half yesterday and got a PR of 2:45:14, taking 10:53 seconds off my last PR! If anyone is interested in reading the recap here is a link to the post in my journal 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/dopey-is-done-now-on-to-paris.3500733/page-25#post-57565768


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Lately not always my fastest, but I do try to run then "faster" than a training type run at home. Some races are great just to be a part of and seeing all of our runner friends.
> 
> 
> Also, congrats to everyone who raced this weekend! Lots of PR's and well ran races!!!



I used to run every run, training or race, like I was being chased.  Now I have my A races and I try really hard.  Everything else is more or less a way to remind myself what a gift it was to have found this hobby I now can't live without.

 
For example.  I went away with the kids to my friend's house this weekend in Maine.  She has a legit "rich uncle" and this was my view on my run.  My knee has been feeling a bit better so I told myself I would give it a go so I could run along this view.  This is the kind of stuff that reminds me how lucky I am to have found this.  But, I am still competetive and when the races come where it is time to try, I try my hardest.

Before I forget, does anyone have trouble with this website?  It freezes on my all the time and it takes forever to get through a page.  I thought it was my computer but it only happens on this site really???


----------



## keahgirl8

ATTQOTD:  Honestly, I run pretty much every race for enjoyment.  I'm not competitive, and I've been through so much in my running life that I'm just happy to be there.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Interesting timing for this question. I was breaking down my weekend 5k and trying to figure out what I should have done differently to make my goal. What I came to was that I still ran that race with the mentality of "just finish." Meaning I took it slower than I could have because, as someone still new-ish to running, I don't always have the conviction that I can do what I set out to do. 

But I _can _finish a 5k. And I _can _finish faster than I did... my own training runs demonstrate that, and this wasn't my first (or second... or third...) 5k race. It wasn't even my first time running this one. So, at least at the 5k distance, I've gotta work on moving away from the "just finish" mindset and more towards the "race for your goals" mindset.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What do you spend the most dollars on each year? Running gear, registration fees, travel to running events, coaching, or something else? Do you have a budget and stick to it or is it more of a guideline instead? 

Today and yesterdays QOTD are also suggestions from the group. Great questions! If anyone else would like to suggest a QOTD, send me a PM and I will get it posted for you.

ATTQOTD: It varies from year to year, but travel cost has been at the top of the list and it isnt even close for the years when I run out of state. For example in 2013 and 2014 trips to Boston, 2016 WDW marathon, and this year I am going to NC for ZAP fitness running camp. The years without travel, shoes cost or registration fees are very close. We have a budget I guess, but its more of a family travel budget and sometime that budget goes with a running event and at other times its just a trip to WDW or somewhere else.


----------



## IamTrike

Waiting2goback said:


> Before I forget, does anyone have trouble with this website?  It freezes on my all the time and it takes forever to get through a page.  I thought it was my computer but it only happens on this site really???


I have issues with it too.  I think it may be from all the external content (the ads powered by google and other ads.)



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you spend the most dollars on each year? Running gear, registration fees, travel to running events, coaching, or something else? Do you have a budget and stick to it or is it more of a guideline instead?
> 
> Today and yesterdays QOTD are also suggestions from the group. Great questions! If anyone else would like to suggest a QOTD, send me a PM and I will get it posted for you.
> 
> ATTQOTD: It varies from year to year, but travel cost has been at the top of the list and it isnt even close for the years when I run out of state. For example in 2013 and 2014 trips to Boston, 2016 WDW marathon, and this year I am going to NC for ZAP fitness running camp. The years without travel, shoes cost or registration fees are very close. We have a budget I guess, but its more of a family travel budget and sometime that budget goes with a running event and at other times its just a trip to WDW or somewhere else.


Travel is probably the largest single line item, followed by race registrations, and then shoes.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you spend the most dollars on each year? Running gear, registration fees, travel to running events, coaching, or something else? Do you have a budget and stick to it or is it more of a guideline instead?




Without a thought, travel expenses are my biggest cost.  Taking my kids to Boston this year made that trip SO much more expensive.  But we like to travel and it was more like a family trip with a little race thrown in.

When I told dh last October that I was thinking of doing WDW in January, I said it would end up being a multi-thousand dollar race.  It was, especially when we decided to get APs (and buy DVC since then).

My next big line item would be my medical expenses.  Even with insurance, MRIs are expensive and I seem to average 1-3/year.  Knock on wood, I seem to be healthy now.

For local races, I am lucky to get comp entries or reduced entry fees (not always).


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

1. Travel
2. Registration Fees
3. Running Gear

The gap between 1. and 2. is significant. I like running destination races and Marathon Weekend is my big vacation every year. No regrets.


----------



## IamTrike

Wendy98 said:


> Without a thought, travel expenses are my biggest cost.  Taking my kids to Boston this year made that trip SO much more expensive.  But we like to travel and it was more like a family trip with a little race thrown in.
> 
> When I told dh last October that I was thinking of doing WDW in January, I said it would end up being a multi-thousand dollar race.  It was, especially when we decided to get APs (and buy DVC since then).
> 
> My next big line item would be my medical expenses.  Even with insurance, MRIs are expensive and I seem to average 1-3/year.  Knock on wood, I seem to be healthy now.
> 
> For local races, I am lucky to get comp entries or reduced entry fees (not always).



I've heard rumors that you can go to Marathon weekend without buying DVC or AP's...  Although last year with the 13 month AP's is was a pretty good deal because you could get 2 marathon weekends out of 1 AP plus any family trips during the year.


----------



## JulieODC

This year, with 2 rundisney events, travel expenses have been the highest!

On a side note, running seems like an inexpensive sport to pursue - but it's so easy to spend a lot on gear, watches, races, travels, etc!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  

1.  Travel costs (we always make the Disney runs a vacation as well, so costs get up there with the extended stays)
2.  Running gear (clothes specifically because I have a serious problem when it comes to cute running outfits)
3.  Registration fees


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you spend the most dollars on each year? Running gear, registration fees, travel to running events, coaching, or something else? Do you have a budget and stick to it or is it more of a guideline instead?



Without question, travel expenses are the largest cost in running for me right now.  A couple of trips to Disney really put that question to rest and I shudder to think what it will look like should I ever manage to get into London!  Race registration fees would have to be second on the list, once again with a heavy slant towards Disney.  I really don't think I spend that much on shoes, clothing and gear throughout the year but it does add up at roughly 4 pairs of shoes/year plus sporadic shirt and shorts purchases.  Buying one model year behind on my shoes, often through eBay, has helped a lot with that expense.  It's rare that I pay more than 50-60% of retail for a pair of shoes.  As for a budget, I really don't have one for running as long as what I spend doesn't impact necessities.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you spend the most dollars on each year? Running gear, registration fees, travel to running events, coaching, or something else? Do you have a budget and stick to it or is it more of a guideline instead?


Travel costs for sure this year... WDW weekend, Princess weekend, up coming Wine and Dine and then WDW weekend again. Yikes!!!! Although I promised myself that WDW weekend 2018 is my last runDisney for a little while. I chose not to add up all that I spend on running and its related expenses though, I don't want to know to be honest! I like doing it and can afford it at this time so I go for it while I can, I know my future self will be getting a new car in the next year and probably buying a home in the next few years so I am enjoying it before I have to really count the pennies!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: Years I run a Disney race, no doubt it's travel. Other years it's shoes & clothes. I like to tell myself running is an inexpensive hobby but I spend hundreds on shoes a year, I can't seem to get more than 300 or so miles out of a pair of shoes. And I bought a pair of compression running pants for $80 and acted like it was a bargain because they are normally $100 plus. Add in all the little things I buy throughout the year and I start to feel guilty. It adds up. I don't budget but now that I think about it maybe I should!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you spend the most dollars on each year? Running gear, registration fees, travel to running events, coaching, or something else? Do you have a budget and stick to it or is it more of a guideline instead?



All the others combined probably don't equal what I spend on travel. My coach is relatively inexpensive, registration fees can be steep, but they are nothing compared to travel.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: This year, registration fees. Previous years, gear, but I feel like I'm pretty well outfitted now. Someday, it'll be travel, but I run with DH and we have a 1.5 year old, so races need to be local for now (Grandpa can watch her for a morning, but an entire weekend is pushing it).


----------



## Ariel484

Waiting2goback said:


> Before I forget, does anyone have trouble with this website?  It freezes on my all the time and it takes forever to get through a page.  I thought it was my computer but it only happens on this site really???


Yes - not constantly, but a decent amount.  It can be a huge pain. 

ATTQOTD: Lately I would say travel + registration fees because I have only been doing Disney races over the past 8 months or so...I try to find ways to keep the costs down (booking flights on points, renting DVC points, buying an AP if it makes financial sense).

And gear - specifically clothes.  That's a big chunk for me.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD1: With the exception of Disney races, I go full out, always going for a PR or at least a course PR. For me, if I'm not nearly passing out at the finish line, I left something on the table. This makes it sound like I'm a super competitive person, but I'm not. This is the only area of my life where I'm competitive. In everything else, I'm a slacker.

At Disney, I take it easy since I'm generally running multiple races.

ATTQOTD2: On years when I do Disney, travel is the biggest expense. Although since it's a family weekend, it's really not fair to 'charge' the whole weekend to running. Otherwise gear, with nearly 100% of that going to shoes. Looks like I go through about 5 pair a year.

On a different topic: I've had a calf strain for about 4 weeks. I did a couple of reduced mileage weeks with no hills or speed. It's still not healed, so I'm taking at least a week off. Bummed about that, but trying to focus on what is better in the long-term.


----------



## LSUlakes

IamTrike said:


> I've heard rumors that you can go to Marathon weekend without buying DVC or AP's...  Although last year with the 13 month AP's is was a pretty good deal because you could get 2 marathon weekends out of 1 AP plus any family trips during the year.



I do not have either of these, I think the only one I would really like is the AP but with a baby #2 on the way it would not be worth it. It does not appear that I will be making it to WDW for the year of 2017 in fact  Will make one trip in 2018, but DW wants to go to a tropical place (island) in 2019 for our 10 year anniversary, so maybe only one trip to the world in 2019. So saying all of that, it might be 2020 before purchasing a AP would work out. Perhaps a summer trip and WDW marathon weekend!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you spend the most dollars on each year? Running gear, registration fees, travel to running events, coaching, or something else? Do you have a budget and stick to it or is it more of a guideline instead?


Registration usually. Dopey being $600 is where my money goes. Until now I haven't had to pay for my travel costs. That is changing in 2018 tho. WDW and Marathon Weekend like to take my money...


----------



## Chaitali

I would say travel is the highest line item and then race registration fees.


----------



## FFigawi

Ariel484 said:


> And gear - specifically clothes.  That's a big chunk for me.



Even more specifically, InB


----------



## Ariel484

FFigawi said:


> Even more specifically, InB


OH REALLY?! 

(For the record: I am trying to be more selective with what I buy from them and have been selling stuff.  The first step is admitting you have a problem, right?? )


----------



## Dis5150

ATYQOTD: I have a 10k I race for time every year to try and beat last years time. Then just usually race for time if it is for a POT race for Disney. Although I am fairly competitive and like to pass people who shot out past me in the beginning of a race. 

ATTQOTD: Travel is my biggest expense. There aren't many races close enough to me to just wake up and drive to them so we usually end up spending the night before a race at a hotel. Then add the food, etc. Plus Disney races are very expensive to travel to. Then registration, then clothes/accessories for running. I really don't spend a lot on them, with the exception of my Sparkle Skirts and I have toned down on them. I have one pair of shoes and I get all my shirts at Old Navy when they have sales.


Waiting2goback said:


> I used to run every run, training or race, like I was being chased.  Now I have my A races and I try really hard.  Everything else is more or less a way to remind myself what a gift it was to have found this hobby I now can't live without.
> 
> View attachment 236196 Before I forget, does anyone have trouble with this website?  It freezes on my all the time and it takes forever to get through a page.  I thought it was my computer but it only happens on this site really???



Yes, all the time. Some days I just give up because it is so irritating.


----------



## Dis5150

My Crawfest 5k this past weekend I placed 1st in my age group and DH placed 3rd in his. I have no idea what our time was as it wasn't a certified race and they just wrote everyone's time down as they crossed the finish line. Not fast though, as I was running DH's pace and it was super hilly. We had fun though and were very surprised to place. Then afterwards there was a carnival. 

The 10 miler I missed last weekend due to the severe storms sent everyone their shirts and medals. Since they also offered this race as a virtual race I am going to run a 10 miler next weekend and claim it as done. I am usually iffy on whether or not I want to do virtuals but it is an awesome spinner medal and a really nice shirt, lol, so there ya go.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Probably travel.  Although we tend to get A LOT of free flights (perks of a travelling husband who racks up points) we do tend to like to stay at nicer hotels and try out nice dining establishments.  And we tend to get hotels now and again for local Chicago races too, so there's that.
Registration would be second.  We run a lot of races together so take any reg. and times it by two.  
Thankfully my gym is only $10 a month and I haven't reached the kind of mileage yet that would require as fast of shoe turnover.  I'm still pretty careful on clothes budget...but I wish I had a money tree specifically for outfits tbh.


----------



## Waiting2goback

QOTD:

On a year I do a Disney race that automatically makes travel the most expensive thing.  But, this year, I haven't bought much because of my lack of consistent running.  I have plenty of clothes and I have all the gear I need.  But, I easily could spend $600 in just sneakers on a normal year so that would be the most spent outside of Disney travel.  I supposed that falls under gear.  This year, because of injury, I am not running many races, but even when I do, and when I do a Disney race I probably still spend more on sneakers.


----------



## Simba's Girl

ATQOTD: Travel but taking Disney out of the mix the answer is gear.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you spend the most dollars on each year? Running gear, registration fees, travel to running events, coaching, or something else? Do you have a budget and stick to it or is it more of a guideline instead?



Aside from Disney this year, gear would be my highest expense.
 My DH works in the financial industry, so he is naturally very interested in where our money goes, but we don't really have a budget for anything. (I work in economics/business, so I think we are probably an atypical couple when it comes to finances and spending in general.)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> I do not have either of these, I think the only one I would really like is the AP but with a baby #2 on the way it would not be worth it. It does not appear that I will be making it to WDW for the year of 2017 in fact  Will make one trip in 2018, but DW wants to go to a tropical place (island) in 2019 for our 10 year anniversary, so maybe only one trip to the world in 2019. So saying all of that, it might be 2020 before purchasing a AP would work out. Perhaps a summer trip and WDW marathon weekend!



Your kids will be at such fun ages by then though!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: It varies, depending on the year. This year it's registration fees (Dopey was a killer). Next year it will be travel expenses for sure. I don't spend too much on gear, but that will change soon when I start assembling my Dopey running outfits.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD:

1. Sparkle Skirts 
2. Race registrations
3. All other running clothes


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you spend the most dollars on each year? Running gear, registration fees, travel to running events, coaching, or something else? Do you have a budget and stick to it or is it more of a guideline instead?



If I'm doing Disney, then definitely travel. In non-Disney years (like 2017 ), it's probably shoes, especially if I buy them full-price. I don't do that many races, so registrations aren't too bad for me. Fuel is another big one for me (I probably spend about $50-$75/year on fuel). Clothes I buy on the cheap at Kohl's (although I do impulse-buy the occasional $70 skirt at an expo ... ).
In terms of budget ... I don't have a specific budget now, but I have individual amounts that I like to pay for things. 
(By the way ... when I first started running, I had a very strict running gear budget, and I earned money in that budget my running ... aka I used my love of shopping to get me to start & keep running)


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: Any time Disney is involved it's travel and hotel (by far). But we all know that. Other than that I usually run races I can drive to so it's registration fees that are the bulk of expenses.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

ATQOTD:  Ughhh, when I think back on all the costs then it seems running is not quite the cheap sport that one would think.  Travel, registration fees, 4 pairs shoes/year, clothing, 15 GUs, 2 sticks of body glide, 1 box of bandaids for the nipples, that plastic bag I had to use one time on marathon morning to break the wind... the list gets longer and longer as I think about it.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?


When I run a race alone or with someone faster I always run the fastest I can for that given distance. That being said I also run races with family or friends or recently to pace someone and those races are definitely something I do for the comradery and experience.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you spend the most dollars on each year? Running gear, registration fees, travel to running events, coaching, or something else? Do you have a budget and stick to it or is it more of a guideline instead?


I would say probably registration fees. I like doing races where I don't just get a t-shirt and a banana (unless it's for a good cause) because I have more than enough t-shirts and I can just eat a banana after my training run. That means I'm often spending a little more on registration fees for an experience or swag.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD: The last 3 years it would have easily been travel with race trips to WDW and DL.  But this year, no running related trips. Our Disney trip is connected to a wedding instead, and DH really wanted to take a ski trip instead of Disney back in February.   I have picked races that are all in New England, so I can either just stay at home and go race morning (I'm an early riser by nature) or I only go one night ahead, which is my plan for my first full in October in Maine.  Any NH races I can just go stay with family.  So this year, its easily gear/clothes.  I am a running shoe lover, and have bought two paris since the start of the year.  I love my most recent purchase (the New Balance Zante3 Fenway Park edition) so much that I almost want to buy another just so they don't sell out.  I have bought quite a few new clothes as well, mostly because I need to start replacing some stuff I've had for years.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you spend the most dollars on each year? Running gear, registration fees, travel to running events, coaching, or something else? Do you have a budget and stick to it or is it more of a guideline instead?



Most years it is race fees but some years it is travel.  Most of the time travel races are part of a larger vacation so I don't really count it as a running expense.  If I am really just heading out of town for a night or two with the primary reason being the race then I do count it.  Disney Races are really Disney trips with a race included so I don't count the whole trip as a race expense but their registration fees are usually the highest I'll pay all year.

Now that we have a kid more out of town races will be part of either work trips or larger family vacations.


----------



## sidrich

DVCFan1994 said:


> ATTQOTD: The last 3 years it would have easily been travel with race trips to WDW and DL.  But this year, no running related trips. Our Disney trip is connected to a wedding instead, and DH really wanted to take a ski trip instead of Disney back in February.   I have picked races that are all in New England, so I can either just stay at home and go race morning (I'm an early riser by nature) or I only go one night ahead, which is my plan for my first full in October in Maine.  Any NH races I can just go stay with family.  So this year, its easily gear/clothes.  I am a running shoe lover, and have bought two paris since the start of the year.  I love my most recent purchase (the New Balance Zante3 Fenway Park edition) so much that I almost want to buy another just so they don't sell out.  I have bought quite a few new clothes as well, mostly because I need to start replacing some stuff I've had for years.



I love the Zantes. Did the v3 differ much from last years version? My current shoes are about ready to be rotated into "short runs only" status.


----------



## DVCFan1994

sidrich said:


> I love the Zantes. Did the v3 differ much from last years version? My current shoes are about ready to be rotated into "short runs only" status.



This is my first pair of Zantes, so I can't compare them to previous shoes.  What I love about them is they somehow feel very light, plush and cushy and yet supportive enough for me. Usually I find shoes that feel springy/cushy don't have enough support for me, I'm fine while running, but hurting after. I am a neutral runner, but with recurring ankle and PF issues, so I need some support. Often shoes that have enough support feel heavy and stiff.  These shoes are the perfect balance.  I am not certain how they'll work for long runs, I've stuck with my NB 880s for anything over a 10k so far.  I never intended to get them, I went to the NB store in Boston and said, "I love my 880s but want something lighter and a lower offset".  I had other models in mind from research I'd done, but the person in the store recommended the Zante, I tried it, and then she showed me the Red Sox model and I was sold


----------



## jmasgat

DopeyBadger said:


> I run every race as an "A" race.  I also don't race very frequently either though.  As an example, I ran 2500 miles last year, but I only raced 7 times (4 of which were Dopey) for a total of 107.2 miles.  That's ~99.6% running time as training.  So when I race, I'm there to run my fastest.  I use to race more and tried to do the "assisted training run" or "fun run" races, but I just couldn't do it.  When I race, I want to actually run really fast.  My inability to turn that voice in my head off meant it started to infringe on my "A" racing, so I cut back on all the other racing and paired way down.  Some day I may be able to silence that voice, but those #goals are still waiting for me.



Yup.  I might race twice a year.  And I want to go as fast as I can (for me, it's called a "race", not a "run").  I can do training runs on my own--don't need the support of an organized event. Also, as a solo trainer/runner, with no running friends, I don't have the mindset/experience of doing events as part of a group.

That said, as I get older, I have not yet made peace with the fact that my race times are inevitably slowing, so either I have to adjust to running for the "experience" or else just not race.


----------



## JClimacus

Do people have a weather threshold for bailing on a race? The Maine Coast Marathon isn't looking so good this weekend. I've never *not* gone to a race because of weather, but I'm really not psyched for driving up to Maine early Sunday morning, then running 26.2 in a pouring rain and 20 mph winds. Thinking about finding another race in a week or two. And there is still time for the weather to change.


----------



## Miranda

I ran Covered Bridges last year in the pouring rain... poured for the 1.5 hours after we got bussed up to the start before the race, poured for 2:53 of racing, poured for the 30 min or so we were at the finish area, poured for the 1 mile walk back to the parking area.  It was really wet.  Thankfully it was not windy, though, and it was a little bit warmer than that, like 60 I think.


----------



## Wendy98

JClimacus said:


> Do people have a weather threshold for bailing on a race? The Maine Coast Marathon isn't looking so good this weekend. I've never *not* gone to a race because of weather, but I'm really not psyched for driving up to Maine early Sunday morning, then running 26.2 in a pouring rain and 20 mph winds. Thinking about finding another race in a week or two. And there is still time for the weather to change.
> View attachment 236415


Too early to freak about weather.. Yet.

I have done 2 marathons in low 40s, non-stop rain.  Most recently was Boston 2015.  It was so cold, windy, and NEVER STOPPED RAINING.  They were treating people on the sides for hypothermia.  I really don't know if I could go through that again.  It took me 2 days to feel adequately warm.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: This year's expenses have been travel, race registration and gear in that order, simply due to Disney, my first marathon coming up in Savannah and the Space Coast Half (leaving on a cruise that same day, but that was planned first). Normally the costs would be race registration, travel and then gear. I am pretty frugal when it comes to buying gear and love outlets and Nordstrom Rack for buying the previous year shoes at a discount. I am currently running in three different pair of Brooks Launch 3s that I got for the price of one pair of Brooks Launch 4s.


----------



## Baloo in MI

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?



ATTQOTD: I have a few different ways I approach races:
1) Races with my daughter (she is 9).  We go her pace and I, for now, just take it easy and enjoy the time running with her.  I say for now because although I am faster now, it is merely a matter of time before she will be faster than me; she is a speed demon!

2) Races that are part of a training plan for longer races.  This summer I am building up to a 12 hour race in late July.  Between now and then I have a 25k, a marathon, and a 50k.  Each of those I am going to drop any previous goals and focus on running efficiently and practicing fueling, hydration and gear for the 12 hour race.  I am not going to focus too much on pace/PR and just run hard.

3) Distance focus where I am more concerned about just getting to the finish than a time.  I have my first 50 miler and the 12 hour race in both I know that it will be more about continual forward motion than about a specific pace.  I will go SLOW!

4) "A" races where I go all out and try to PR.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you spend the most dollars on each year? Running gear, registration fees, travel to running events, coaching, or something else? Do you have a budget and stick to it or is it more of a guideline instead?



ATTQOTD:
The past few years I have spent the most on travel to races, especially for Marathon Weekend.  I don't have a specific budget, probably should!


----------



## Miranda

Today I had my first PT appointment for my back/hip/leg.  We worked on my back stretches that I'm supposed to be doing that apparently I wasn't doing quite right, and then she put a lot of effort into trying to squash some of the natural curve back into my lumbar spine to help me out with the stretch.  My back just doesn't go that way!  I have spent way too long apparently pressing my lower back outwards into a flat back while I sit.  Then she did some dry needling, and finally finished up with some exercises on the pilates reformer machine.

I thought the needles would hurt but I never felt them going in my skin until she hit the trigger points in my muscles with them.  She did a couple in my left upper lumbar area, like 7-8 all around my trigger points in my glute med and TFL, then a couple in a trigger point I was having in my upper outer calf.  It felt super weird!  But I do feel looser after she did it... the needle goes into the trigger points and she wiggles it around a little until the muscle quivers and contracts/releases.  I have not had any sitting pain all day since having it done at like 10:30, normally I have a dull ache in my hip/butt and that outer calf spot all day while sitting (and the outer calf spot usually gives me pain in the side of my ankle too, like it's pulling up on stuff by my ankle).  Yesterday's run gave me a lot of aches in my glute area, so hopefully tomorrow's will be better.

She observed during the pilates exercises what I already knew and am trying to fix... I have no core strength, and my left side is a lot weaker than my right in my glute/hip.  I really had a hard time engaging my left glute to do some of the exercises, it was like I just don't know how to make that one contract. I don't know how much of that is caused by the 3 months of issues I've been having or how much of it caused the 3 months of issues I've been having.  Chicken and egg problem?  Well, I have 11 more weeks of my pilates class that I signed up for, and 4 more PT sessions so hopefully that will get me on the right path. 

Going back to the question about the rain, I just realized I am running in the same unpleasant rain and wind too this weekend that will be plaguing Maine Coast, just like 30 min south!  Thankfully it is just a 5K and it starts/finishes at the high school that is only a half mile from my home, so I shouldn't be out there too long!  I would probably bail out, but I am doing the local race series in our city, 7 of 11 races, and I need to do this one.  Of the 11, there are 3 that I did not or cannot do, so it's really 7 of 8. One has already passed and was a double on the weekend of my 5 mile race a few weeks ago, also part of the same series, and two others I have other obligations... a dog agility trial next weekend that I am running my dog and also volunteering all weekend as it is my club's trial that we are hosting and then the Halloween Trick or Trot is on the same day as the HM my running group will be training for.


----------



## FFigawi

JClimacus said:


> Do people have a weather threshold for bailing on a race? The Maine Coast Marathon isn't looking so good this weekend. I've never *not* gone to a race because of weather, but I'm really not psyched for driving up to Maine early Sunday morning, then running 26.2 in a pouring rain and 20 mph winds. Thinking about finding another race in a week or two. And there is still time for the weather to change.



Too early to bail. I'd wait a few days to see what the forecast settles on before opting out. An option to consider as an alternative could be the Sugarloaf marathon. Nice gentle downhill course.


----------



## JClimacus

FFigawi said:


> Too early to bail. I'd wait a few days to see what the forecast settles on before opting out. An option to consider as an alternative could be the Sugarloaf marathon. Nice gentle downhill course.


Sugarloaf is sold out, and you're right it is too early to bail. I'm just freaking out a little - standard pre-marathon stuff. It will have to be pretty bad for me to not run it. This is the first time I've actually considered it as a possibility.


----------



## JClimacus

Wendy98 said:


> Too early to freak about weather.. Yet.
> 
> I have done 2 marathons in low 40s, non-stop rain.  Most recently was Boston 2015.  It was so cold, windy, and NEVER STOPPED RAINING.  They were treating people on the sides for hypothermia.  I really don't know if I could go through that again.  It took me 2 days to feel adequately warm.



That makes me feel better.  The weather is quite variable on the Maine coast so let's hope it improves.


----------



## FFigawi

JClimacus said:


> Sugarloaf is sold out, and you're right it is too early to bail. I'm just freaking out a little - standard pre-marathon stuff. It will have to be pretty bad for me to not run it. This is the first time I've actually considered it as a possibility.



As long as you can keep your core and your hands warm, you'll be good to go. You're going to get wet, so wearing a very good moisture-wicking base layer will be key. My other piece of advice is to not fight the weather. You can't control it or do anything about it, which means being angry or mad or down on race day won't help you have a good race. Embrace it for what it is, accept the challenge, and you'll mentally be in a much better place.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

Hi @LSUlakes
I'm a new to the DISboards and will be following this thread with interest as I'm about to kick off my Dopey 2018 training. 

I have a couple of runs planned this year:

May 20th : Pretty Muddy 5k (Get very muddy)
Oct 1st: Royal Borough of Kingston HM (2:15:00)

And signed up to a few virtual challenges
May: SuperSprint Tri (0:16:00 swim; 1:10:00 bike; 0:30:00 run)
August: Millies HM (2:20:00)
Sept 21st: International Peace Day 10k (0:59:00)
Nov: Royal British Legion Poppy Challenge (min of 33km)


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is the single most important thing about running that you've learned? From where did you learn it? Did you need convincing or did it make sense right away?

ATTQOTD: This may seem a little strange, but proper eating before a long run and taking in calories during those long runs are very important. I had to learn that lesson the hard way! It was somewhat early into my running career and long distance running wasnt something I was very familiar with being a cross country runner in HS. I had just completed my first half marathon and never took GU or anything like that training for it. Two weeks later was my first run over 13.1 miles. I was running with a friend that was much faster than I, but I thought I could keep up with him as he ran his slow pace and I ran at a pace that was a bit faster than my normal long run pace. We set out for 16 miles that morning and I noticed every 4 miles or so he ate some GU. He asked if I had any, which I did not and told him I never had. I was also on a low carb diet plan, so the night before did not include any carbs. Well around mile 15 it all caught up with me. I hit the wall, which I have heard about but thought that would take to mile 20 to happen. At first my pace just drastically slowed down so he went on, then it turned into a walk... then it went from bad to worse. I literally could not take another step! I sat on the side of the road and everything was either cramping or hurting. He came back and I got on my feet after a while but walking was painful. The place we parked at had a coffee shop and cake balls. I got a chocolate milk and some cake balls and sat on the bed of my truck and drank/ate the items. In about 20-30 minutes I felt much better and was happy that I did not have to call my wife to come pick me up because I was cramping to much to drive. lol During that time on the bed of my truck my friend went over the importance of carbs, fluids, GU, ect for running long distance. It,s then that I set the rule of anything lasting over 2 hours would require attention to what I ate the night before and during a run. Since then I have never had a run in which my body was done, now the mental side is a whole different ball game lol.


----------



## LSUlakes

JClimacus said:


> Do people have a weather threshold for bailing on a race? The Maine Coast Marathon isn't looking so good this weekend. I've never *not* gone to a race because of weather, but I'm really not psyched for driving up to Maine early Sunday morning, then running 26.2 in a pouring rain and 20 mph winds. Thinking about finding another race in a week or two. And there is still time for the weather to change.
> View attachment 236415



Like others have said, its a bit early to call it for this weekends race. Also, just switching marathon dates is a bit difficult to do as all your training is geared for one weekend. You are at the end of reduced mileage and at peak performance for this weekend, holding out for another week may work, but two weeks would be something like a month long taper. Or you would have to get in a 20 miler this weekend and mini taper, but if you are going to run 20 this weekend, just as soon get the last 10k in. I know cold rain isnt ideal for a marathon but I would still run it. However, if it was going to be 80 or hotter I would strongly consider not running. These are just my thoughts though... 



Dopeyintraining said:


> Hi @LSUlakes
> I'm a new to the DISboards and will be following this thread with interest as I'm about to kick off my Dopey 2018 training.
> 
> I have a couple of runs planned this year:
> 
> May 20th : Pretty Muddy 5k (Get very muddy)
> Oct 1st: Royal Borough of Kingston HM (2:15:00)
> 
> And signed up to a few virtual challenges
> May: SuperSprint Tri (0:16:00 swim; 1:10:00 bike; 0:30:00 run)
> August: Millies HM (2:20:00)
> Sept 21st: International Peace Day 10k (0:59:00)
> Nov: Royal British Legion Poppy Challenge (min of 33km)



Welcome to the thread! I will add your races to the list. Best of luck with training and we look forward to having you with us on this thread.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the single most important thing about running that you've learned? From where did you learn it? Did you need convincing or did it make sense right away?



Single most important thing: consistency.  If you are consistent in running, it will feel easier, you will become more comfortable, and you will get better.  Inconsistency, however, can really kill your motivation on so many levels.

Learned by trial and error.  Made sense right away, but still sometimes hard to enact due to life.  Have to make it a top priority!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the single most important thing about running that you've learned? From where did you learn it? Did you need convincing or did it make sense right away?



The benefit of good running shoes with proper fit and support that conform to my running style.  Early on in my running days, I would buy either the cheapest brand/model or what I thought looked best, not paying any attention to what my feet or body really needed.  I've "grown up" and am now consistently running in a stability shoe, watch the mileage I put on them and rotate a new pair in when the current pair starts growing old [usually at 300 miles] and gets retired to lawn-mowing duties!


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks running races:

12 - @tigger536  - Tinkerbell 5k (NG / N/A)
13 - @derekleigh  - Stonyfield 5k (21:30 / N/A)
13 - @tigger536  - Tinkerbell 10k (NG / N/A)
13 - @The Expert  - Tinkerbell 10K (NG / N/A) PDC
13 - @ZellyB  - Tinkerbell 10k (NG / N/A) PDC
13 - @Baloo in MI - Fifth Third River Bank Run 25k (2:16:00 / N/A)
13 - @michigandergirl  - Fifth Third River Bank Run 25k (2:41:59 / N/A)
13 - @LSUfan4444  - Ironman 70.3 Gulf Coast (NG / N/A)
13 - @pixarmom  - Kings & Queens Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
13 - @Dis5150 - Peace, Love, Goodwill Half Marathon (2:38:00 / N/A)
14 - @The Expert  - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (NG / N/A) PDC
14 - @roxymama  - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
14 - @ZellyB  - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (NG / N/A) PDC
14 - @tigger536  - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
14 - @JulieODC  - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
14 - @GollyGadget  - QC Distance Classic Half Marathon (1:49:57 / N/A)
14 - @JVLimacus - Maine Coast Marathon (TBA / N/A)
14 - @Miranda  - Mothers Day 5k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to all of you running this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or add one let me know. Anyone that is not on the list, but would like to be added just let me know and I will be happy to add you to the list.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the single most important thing about running that you've learned? From where did you learn it? Did you need convincing or did it make sense right away?



This is going to sound weird, but ... not every run is going to be a good run. 
When I first started, I really kinda expected to be able to go out there and improve with every run, even if it's only a small improvement. But I quickly learned that that's just not the case. Sometimes you're going to have a bad day and it's going to feel like things that were easy for you yesterday are impossible today. But you just have to accept it, get through the run (if you can), and hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: Most of your runs need to be at a slow pace. I learned that from @DopeyBadger and it was a game changer. It allowed me to love running and get faster. When I went to Billy for my training I was at the end of my rope and willing to try anything so I didn't need convincing.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: SLOW DOWN! Still trying to really make that one stick.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Good question!
Mentally: It's ok to try for something you don't think you are capable of even if your brain assumes you will fail. Trying and then not failing has led me to start believing I am capable of doing more.  Also realizing there is no such thing as failing when you are trying 
Also that 3 miles feel shorter after running 5 miles, 8 feels shorter after 10, etc!
Physically:  That running isn't just left foot, right foot and nothing else.  I have different "gears" and a race can be five different things depending on my strategy.  Same for training weeks.  Just that I can make my body do different things to get different outputs is kinda pretty cool.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I'm not sure I've had my big "aha! moment" yet with running, I'm still a work in progress. Something that does stick out to me though was giving myself permission to walk and still be a "runner."  The Galloway method made running long distances really enjoyable for me.


----------



## Miranda

LSUlakes said:


> I know cold rain isnt ideal for a marathon but I would still run it. However, if it was going to be 80 or hotter I would strongly consider not running.


Funny you mention this, I was just thinking yesterday how drastically different the weather is forecast this weekend than it was last year for Maine Coast, at least the half.  This year both days are forecast with that cold rain.  Last year, I don't think the marathon was actually affected because I don't remember Sunday being out of the ordinary for the spring weather wise, but the half is on Saturday, and it was brutally hot last year, in the 80's.  I never considered not running, because I never thought about how my body was not attuned to that heat yet.  It was the first time it had gotten nearly that warm all spring... up until then we'd been having a cold spring.  I bonked so hard around mile 9-10 and was really prepared to just walk it in from there.  I had calf cramps even though I'd taken Gatorade and water at like 7 or 8 water stops AND was carrying a 20 oz handheld that started out with Nuun in it but then I refilled it two additional times, so I drank over 100 oz of fluid during the race.  But some other ladies saw me having a tough time and pulled me into their group and gave me some shot blocks (I'd also gone through all my Huma gels) and we walked/jogged the rest of the way.  It wasn't pretty but we made it.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Something I am still trying to learn (and this is hard being a member of a running message board!)...don't compare myself and my abilities to others.  ESPECIALLY my past self - this has been really difficult for me with a long, slow injury recovery as I am not as fast or as strong as I used to be.  I'm trying to learn to be okay with that.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the single most important thing about running that you've learned? From where did you learn it? Did you need convincing or did it make sense right away?



"Train slow to race fast".  I learned that when I'm training for races I need to be doing super slow pacing relatively speaking to goal distance pacing for most of the time I spend training.  These slow days were never a part of my training routine.  It always used to be "PR the day".  I literally tracked every training run in a spread sheet from best to worst at a set distance always trying to be a few seconds faster.  When I learned that appropriate pacing during training payed out huge dividends on race day, it became a real game changer for me.

I learned this primarily from:

Hansons & Luke Humphrey
Jack Daniels
Jeff Gaudette
Stephen Seiler

I totally didn't buy it when I read it.  After my 4:58 in May 2015, I was ready to try anything because I knew what I was doing at the time wasn't working for where I wanted to be.  But, how could I possibly spend so much time training at relatively slow paces, and yet race further and faster?  I mean it seems so counter-intuitive on the surface.  

"Hey, how do I get faster?"  
"Run slower during training."  
"Ok, sure that makes sense (sarcasm)."

But when I took my marathon PR of 4:20, my last marathon of 4:58, and raced a 3:38 in only a matter of 16 weeks, I never questioned it again.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the single most important thing about running that you've learned? From where did you learn it? Did you need convincing or did it make sense right away?


Good question. I guess most of the things I learned about long distance running is from here or from runDisney related things. I have also read the marathon book from Hal Higdon which was helpful. My short distance running stuff I learned was from a speed and agility trainer I had while I played football. So I think maybe the most important thing I learned was form. I learned that from my trainer and carry that with me still.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the single most important thing about running that you've learned? From where did you learn it? Did you need convincing or did it make sense right away?



You can add me to the slow learners of the "slow down" philosophy!  I started out running every training run as fast as I could and treating the miles on my training plan as things to be completed as quickly as possible.  This led to a number of injuries from minor to severe that derailed my training for months at a time and had me yo-yo'ing back and forth between full running and intervals to let me keep moving while the injuries healed.  I read "slow down" over and over and finally decided to give @DopeyBadger and his custom training plans a try.  It worked better than I ever imagined and I could see dramatic impacts on my fitness from both perceived effort (subjective) and heart rate (objective) feedback.  It has really shown up in my race results, as well.

I am now at the point of taking the increased fitness level that that first "slowed down" cycle yielded and moving to the next level of pace sets to push my fitness up a further notch (For reference: New Easy A ~ Old Easy B; New Easy B ~ Old Long Run, New Long Run ~ Old Tempo, New Tempo ~ Hurts).  It has been interesting to feel the new, faster "slow paces" still feel slower than natural with the increased long run and tempo paces feeling challenging.  All very much like the start of the last plan.  Let's hope this one pays off like the original!


----------



## Sailormoon2

ATTQUOTD: Best thing I learnt: *"Running is 90% mental, and the other 10% is all in your head*"


----------



## The Expert

Had a revelation today that I have to share. I'd been wondering why my training has been such a struggle the past few weeks. (I mean, aside from the fact that it was the hardest part of my training schedule, which happened to coincide with a huge work event that had me on my feet and on the job for 12-14 hours a day for four days straight before doing my 10 mile long run.) 

I went back and looked for patterns or changes in my diet, hydration, etc, and I realized that allergy season had kicked up and I started taking my daily Claritin pill every morning right about the same time things seemed to get really hard. I checked my HR from my workouts over time and sure enough, my resting rate was higher. Even the V02 max estimate from my Garmin looked suspicious. I did some Googling and sure enough, medications like Claritin can 100% affect your cardio output.  DING DING DING! We have a winner! 

I also read that the nasal spray versions of these same products do NOT carry this same potential side effect, so I went to Walgreens a few days ago and picked up that alternative. Already my resting HR is back down, and I'm anxious to see how it affects my training run today. Even if it's just mental, I'm feeling so much better about the Tink challenge this weekend already!


----------



## IamTrike

I don't know if it's my biggest running aha moment, but the thing that I've been thinking about recently is how goal driven I am.   I find that if I don't have something specific that I am training for it's really easy for me to find my long runs getting cut short, my pace slowing during midweek runs and my general fitness level declining.  If I have a goal race and time, it's much easier for me to both build a plan and to stick to that plan.   I also tend to eat a little cleaner too.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the single most important thing about running that you've learned? From where did you learn it? Did you need convincing or did it make sense right away?



I've learned two equally important things. One, win the mile you're in. Don't scare yourself by thinking about how much further you have to go. Keep your mind focused on the present and win the mile you're in. I knew this from my first marathon but got a great reminder from my coach last year when she gave me pre-IM instructions which said in part "never, Never, NEVER think ahead to how long the day is going to be."

Two, trust your training. The plan you've followed was developed for a reason, and you need to trust yourself that doing all the work will pay dividends on race day. Don't second guess that you're not capable of doing what your training prepared you for.


----------



## GreatLakes

JClimacus said:


> Do people have a weather threshold for bailing on a race? The Maine Coast Marathon isn't looking so good this weekend. I've never *not* gone to a race because of weather, but I'm really not psyched for driving up to Maine early Sunday morning, then running 26.2 in a pouring rain and 20 mph winds. Thinking about finding another race in a week or two. And there is still time for the weather to change.



I've skipped small local races because of rain but not a half or full.  The Cleveland marathon last year involved sideways rain and hail.  It actually wasn't bad during the race so much as the walk back to the car in shorts was after.

If you have a sleeveless running shell (like this one) and gloves I'd bring those along.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the single most important thing about running that you've learned? From where did you learn it? Did you need convincing or did it make sense right away?



Hmm, that is a hard one.  I've learned more about myself through running than I've really learned about the act of running itself.

I guess the value of different kinds or running would be my answer.  Short intense runs vs long steady runs vs hills vs trails vs track work.  All build different things into making you a better all around runner at all of them.


----------



## JulieODC

The Expert said:


> Had a revelation today that I have to share. I'd been wondering why my training has been such a struggle the past few weeks. (I mean, aside from the fact that it was the hardest part of my training schedule, which happened to coincide with a huge work event that had me on my feet and on the job for 12-14 hours a day for four days straight before doing my 10 mile long run.)
> 
> I went back and looked for patterns or changes in my diet, hydration, etc, and I realized that allergy season had kicked up and I started taking my daily Claritin pill every morning right about the same time things seemed to get really hard. I checked my HR from my workouts over time and sure enough, my resting rate was higher. Even the V02 max estimate from my Garmin looked suspicious. I did some Googling and sure enough, medications like Claritin can 100% affect your cardio output.  DING DING DING! We have a winner!
> 
> I also read that the nasal spray versions of these same products do NOT carry this same potential side effect, so I went to Walgreens a few days ago and picked up that alternative. Already my resting HR is back down, and I'm anxious to see how it affects my training run today. Even if it's just mental, I'm feeling so much better about the Tink challenge this weekend already!



Interesting!! I was wondering this myself. Report back after your run today!


----------



## JulieODC

A big ah-ha for me relates to hydration - and how bad I am about staying well hydrated. I've had migraines and other issues and finally realized th common link is dehydratiOn.

Others relate to proper shoes (a lifetime of knee pain gone with the right shoes) and knowing when to get a new pair (hip twinge for me = time for a new pair - and it's less mileage than is common).


----------



## Simba's Girl

Big Ah-ha for me: I was actually thinking about this today. Just getting out there is an accomplishment on those days that you just "don't wanna" (especially if the previous run was not so great). And sometimes those times where you literally have to psych yourself up to just do it end up being your best run in a long time. "Best run" can mean a bunch of things to everyone but today for me it was being relaxed and letting my body just run. I could've gone for so much longer than I had planned to. Love those runs. 

I have a run coming up the WCES 4.4 mile race on the 27th. It is an official Team Hoyt event and Becca Pizzi will be there too! I have no race goals as this is an unusual distance and will be an automatic PR! If anyone in my area of MA wants more information here is the link https://www.racemenu.com/events/145046-WCES-4-4-Mile-Race-Walk WCES raises money for chairs for the students in the running club.


----------



## Nole95

Group me in with those that used to run every training run as fast as I could.  This was mostly when I first for into running.  Over the years, I had gotten better, and last year I decided to give the Hansons plan a try.  Right out the gate I was able to cut 13 minutes off my marathon PR.

I'm using a modified version of it now for a half I'll be running in next month, so I will be curious to see how I perform in that.

With this plan I always make a conscious effort to run the easy days easy, and the speed, tempo and long run days at the recommended paces.  Once I feel comfortable at one level, I do try to push myself to run faster for the next estimated goal pace.  Seems to be working, and I plan on using the full plan once Dopey training kicks in come September.


----------



## KSellers88

AH-HA Moment: Not every run has to be fast and it is more beneficial to run some at a slower pace. Hydration was also a big factor for me, as well as nutrition. I am a super picky eater (think about how a 5 year old eats and that is me) so finding the right balance for fuel has been tricky.


----------



## girliea

MommaoffherRocker said:


> ATTQOTD: Most of your runs need to be at a slow pace. I learned that from @DopeyBadger and it was a game changer. It allowed me to love running and get faster. When I went to Billy for my training I was at the end of my rope and willing to try anything so I didn't need convincing.



This, this, a thousand times THIS!
With a recent hip/IT band issue, a lot of physical therapy and thinking that running may be a thing in my past....I sent @DopeyBadger some questions. Who knew that training too fast (and fast for me is definitely not fast for a lot of you--but I'll get there) could be the cause of my pain?!?
Thanks so much @DopeyBadger!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I needed to drink more than I thought I should and eat less than I thought I should. I spent literally years running high mileage and wondering why I wasn't losing weight. It is so easy to out-eat your legs especially when you are dehydrated and mistaking that for hunger. I have so learned to distrust my body's signals to eat that it gets me in trouble sometimes, but I've benefited from not just eating because my body says it needs *something*. It is just as often water I need.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I'd agree with many others, slowing down was a big lesson for me.  I had injury after injury, and running too hard too often seems to have been the root of my problem.  About a year ago is when I really started slowing down and running by heart rate at a coach's suggestion.  I had more energy for runs and enjoyed them more.   I then had a bad injury - totally unrelated to running and had to take 3 months totally off.  I've yet to get back to where I was.  But I had a rough fall personally with my dad's health and eventually his death in December, so I am trying not to beat myself up about it.

I now am really struggling with figuring out my pacing though.  I feel like I am running either too easy or too hard, I can't seem to stay at a "happy pace".  I notice things feel easy and look at my watch and I'm going slower than I had planned. Other times I feel ok, but hear my watch beep at me telling my heart rate is over the threshold I have set for warnings, and I look and I am going faster than I want to.  Not sure whether to wait it out and see if its a temporary issue.  I am wondering if its due to my training plan increasing in intensity or changing weather making some days so much easier than others and or maybe I should set pace alarms on my watch.  I would say I should just ease into summer by sticking with the overly easy paces, but I have my first try at a POT for the WDW marathon in less than a month, so I need to stay at least somewhat in a range that gets me near the goal I have for that.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Probably slow down, although unlike most others, I have not actually seen any benefits from this yet.  I have gotten slower since slowing down.


----------



## Chaitali

The Expert said:


> Had a revelation today that I have to share. I'd been wondering why my training has been such a struggle the past few weeks. (I mean, aside from the fact that it was the hardest part of my training schedule, which happened to coincide with a huge work event that had me on my feet and on the job for 12-14 hours a day for four days straight before doing my 10 mile long run.)
> 
> I went back and looked for patterns or changes in my diet, hydration, etc, and I realized that allergy season had kicked up and I started taking my daily Claritin pill every morning right about the same time things seemed to get really hard. I checked my HR from my workouts over time and sure enough, my resting rate was higher. Even the V02 max estimate from my Garmin looked suspicious. I did some Googling and sure enough, medications like Claritin can 100% affect your cardio output.  DING DING DING! We have a winner!
> 
> I also read that the nasal spray versions of these same products do NOT carry this same potential side effect, so I went to Walgreens a few days ago and picked up that alternative. Already my resting HR is back down, and I'm anxious to see how it affects my training run today. Even if it's just mental, I'm feeling so much better about the Tink challenge this weekend already!



Really interesting, thanks for sharing that!  I hadn't realized that and I was wondering why I'd felt so much slower since the Spring allergy season started.  I'm sure warmer temperatures play a role too.  I'll have to keep that in mind.


----------



## sourire

MommaoffherRocker said:


> ATTQOTD: Most of your runs need to be at a slow pace. I learned that from @DopeyBadger and it was a game changer.


Definitely this!!! When I was using Galloway's run/walk plan last year, I would run the 2 short runs per week, sort of..."as fast as possible."  Oops!!  I figured, I'm only out there 30-45 minutes, better make it count! I did go more slowly for the "long run" day by using a different run/walk interval, but I am sure the pace was still way too fast. In the short term and as a beginner, the training did get me across several finish lines. I was nothing if not consistent with my paces, but I wasn't really improving, and running was seriously hard work for me.

Since initial discussions with @DopeyBadger, I read Fitzgerald's 80/20 book and then the primary research by Seiler.  I haven't been using the "run slower plan" for very long, and I'll admit that I did have my doubts going into Sunday's race about my ability to run faster in a race when training mostly way slower than that race pace. (Sure, I figured I could keep my long run pace for 10 miles, but anything faster? I really wasn't too sure on that.) Thankfully, I brushed these doubts aside, trusted the training, and went with it! Since transitioning to the new plan, I can say for sure that running is a lot easier than it used to be, I'm able to run continuously (which is a huge thing for me), and the Sunday race was a total success in that I was able to keep the "strength" pace laid out in the training plan for the whole race.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  Just one?  I have had so many changes and "aha" moments.  Game changer for me was doing my long runs at or near goal pace.  Huge.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD: I can remember a few years ago heading to the corrals for a midsize half marathon.  There were volunteers dividing the crowd based on pace speed.  I have to admit that what went through my head as I headed to the slower paces was a bit of envy/jealousy at not getting to go with the fast runners.  The next year I ran that race again and with a similar process got go with a faster group.  But I was not thinking look at my accomplishment; how much I have improved.  I was thinking about how cool it would be to be in with the faster runners...  It has been long in coming but if I were to pin point my greatest lesson about running it is this.  For me running has to be intrinsic, I have to find value in what I do based on how I have challenged myself.  At best I am a mid-packer, I will never be more than that and as I get older I am only going to get slower. I can not measure myself to others as there will always be much faster and more accomplished runners than me.  But I can find value in setting personal goals, in focusing on my effort not my outcome, and in simply trying to be in the moment and remembering I chose to run because I like it. 

I have really tried to embrace this, but to be honest it is a struggle at times.  I want running to be about what I put into it and how that is the reward in itself.  To put it much less verbose, I have learned that when I run for myself and let go of comparisons I am a much happier runner.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you spend the most dollars on each year? Running gear, registration fees, travel to running events, coaching, or something else? Do you have a budget and stick to it or is it more of a guideline instead?
> 
> Today and yesterdays QOTD are also suggestions from the group. Great questions! If anyone else would like to suggest a QOTD, send me a PM and I will get it posted for you.
> 
> ATTQOTD: It varies from year to year, but travel cost has been at the top of the list and it isnt even close for the years when I run out of state. For example in 2013 and 2014 trips to Boston, 2016 WDW marathon, and this year I am going to NC for ZAP fitness running camp. The years without travel, shoes cost or registration fees are very close. We have a budget I guess, but its more of a family travel budget and sometime that budget goes with a running event and at other times its just a trip to WDW or somewhere else.





Simba's Girl said:


> ATQOTD: Travel but taking Disney out of the mix the answer is gear.



Pretty much.  If I didn't runDisney, it would probably be gear...shoes to be specific.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the single most important thing about running that you've learned? From where did you learn it? Did you need convincing or did it make sense right away?



I've learned how to listen to my body, and this difference between soreness and pain.  I learned it from me...the hard way!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I've had many "aha" moments and I'm sure I'll continue to have many more as I make new goals or as my body ages. Most recently, I've learned that if I want to be a better, faster, more efficient runner, I need to practice more and be more consistent. And train slower to race faster. I think the balance in @DopeyBadger training plans is key. I also feel running more days a week has made a difference. I'll soon be moving to 5 days a week and I'm excited to see how that plays out. 



LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks running races:
> 
> 12 - @tigger536  - Tinkerbell 5k (NG / N/A)
> 13 - @derekleigh  - Stonyfield 5k (21:30 / N/A)
> 13 - @tigger536  - Tinkerbell 10k (NG / N/A)
> 13 - @The Expert  - Tinkerbell 10K (NG / N/A) PDC
> 13 - @ZellyB  - Tinkerbell 10k (NG / N/A) PDC
> 13 - @Baloo in MI - Fifth Third River Bank Run 25k (2:16:00 / N/A)
> 13 - @michigandergirl  - Fifth Third River Bank Run 25k (2:41:59 / N/A)
> 13 - @LSUfan4444  - Ironman 70.3 Gulf Coast (NG / N/A)
> 13 - @pixarmom  - Kings & Queens Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 13 - @Dis5150 - Peace, Love, Goodwill Half Marathon (2:38:00 / N/A)
> 14 - @The Expert  - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (NG / N/A) PDC
> 14 - @roxymama  - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @ZellyB  - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (NG / N/A) PDC
> 14 - @tigger536  - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @JulieODC  - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 14 - @GollyGadget  - QC Distance Classic Half Marathon (1:49:57 / N/A)
> 14 - @JVLimacus - Maine Coast Marathon (TBA / N/A)
> 14 - @Miranda  - Mothers Day 5k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to all of you running this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or add one let me know. Anyone that is not on the list, but would like to be added just let me know and I will be happy to add you to the list.



Good luck to everyone racing this weekend! @Baloo in MI it looks like we are going to have great weather for the River Bank Run. Have a great race!!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: For me it was realizing that running gets easier the longer you go. When I was running 3 or 4 miles, it was work the entire time. The biggest obstacle I thought I would face in extending my distances up to marathon length was whether I could work that hard for that long. But as I began to get out to the 10 mile distances and beyond, I discovered that after 4 to 5 miles the running got easy until you reached your endurance limit. Now when I go out for a long run, it's work the first 3 to 4 miles, then easy cruising the rest of the way (and maybe some work at the end depending on how long the run is.)


----------



## Waiting2goback

Ariel484 said:


> Yes - not constantly, but a decent amount.  It can be a huge pain.



Thanks to those that responded.  Now I don't feel as frustrated.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the single most important thing about running that you've learned? From where did you learn it? Did you need convincing or did it make sense right away?
> 
> ATTQOTD: This may seem a little strange, but proper eating before a long run and taking in calories during those long runs are very important. I had to learn that lesson the hard way! It was somewhat early into my running career and long distance running wasnt something I was very familiar with being a cross country runner in HS. I had just completed my first half marathon and never took GU or anything like that training for it. Two weeks later was my first run over 13.1 miles. I was running with a friend that was much faster than I, but I thought I could keep up with him as he ran his slow pace and I ran at a pace that was a bit faster than my normal long run pace. We set out for 16 miles that morning and I noticed every 4 miles or so he ate some GU. He asked if I had any, which I did not and told him I never had. I was also on a low carb diet plan, so the night before did not include any carbs. Well around mile 15 it all caught up with me. I hit the wall, which I have heard about but thought that would take to mile 20 to happen. At first my pace just drastically slowed down so he went on, then it turned into a walk... then it went from bad to worse. I literally could not take another step! I sat on the side of the road and everything was either cramping or hurting. He came back and I got on my feet after a while but walking was painful. The place we parked at had a coffee shop and cake balls. I got a chocolate milk and some cake balls and sat on the bed of my truck and drank/ate the items. In about 20-30 minutes I felt much better and was happy that I did not have to call my wife to come pick me up because I was cramping to much to drive. lol During that time on the bed of my truck my friend went over the importance of carbs, fluids, GU, ect for running long distance. It,s then that I set the rule of anything lasting over 2 hours would require attention to what I ate the night before and during a run. Since then I have never had a run in which my body was done, now the mental side is a whole different ball game lol.



I learned never to give up on myself. There is so much to running, shoes, nutrition, clothes, technique, etc....  But none of it matters if you quit.  




LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks running races:
> 
> 12 - @tigger536  - Tinkerbell 5k (NG / N/A)
> 13 - @derekleigh  - Stonyfield 5k (21:30 / N/A)
> 13 - @tigger536  - Tinkerbell 10k (NG / N/A)
> 13 - @The Expert  - Tinkerbell 10K (NG / N/A) PDC
> 13 - @ZellyB  - Tinkerbell 10k (NG / N/A) PDC
> 13 - @Baloo in MI - Fifth Third River Bank Run 25k (2:16:00 / N/A)
> 13 - @michigandergirl  - Fifth Third River Bank Run 25k (2:41:59 / N/A)
> 13 - @LSUfan4444  - Ironman 70.3 Gulf Coast (NG / N/A)
> 13 - @pixarmom  - Kings & Queens Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 13 - @Dis5150 - Peace, Love, Goodwill Half Marathon (2:38:00 / N/A)
> 14 - @The Expert  - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (NG / N/A) PDC
> 14 - @roxymama  - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @ZellyB  - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (NG / N/A) PDC
> 14 - @tigger536  - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @JulieODC  - Tinkerbell Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 14 - @GollyGadget  - QC Distance Classic Half Marathon (1:49:57 / N/A)
> 14 - @JVLimacus - Maine Coast Marathon (TBA / N/A)
> 14 - @Miranda  - Mothers Day 5k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to all of you running this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or add one let me know. Anyone that is not on the list, but would like to be added just let me know and I will be happy to add you to the list.



Good luck guys.  Have fun this weekend and good luck.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## The Expert

JulieODC said:


> Interesting!! I was wondering this myself. Report back after your run today!



It did feel easier today, as it's supposed to at this stage in training. A little hot out, so it was tough to compare. Even if it's mental, I'll take it.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Just got back from Chicago. Running (plodding?) along slowly around the lakefront was beautiful, but those headwinds are no joke! The concierge told me they were going to be 6-7, but felt more like 20.  Also, had no idea I would have to avoid waves!  

Some answers to old questions: 
1. I only have a few races to my name.  However, my last 10k and half (SWLS Rebel) were done at an easy pace since I was pregnant and wanted to take pictures - the rest were all PRs.

2. Changing my gait was a life changer.  I was running faster and effort was easier.  Could have been I was just getting stronger, who knows?  But now I'm just plodding along with my old shuffle gait.  

3. The most I spend are on race gear (shoes) and registration.  To counteract the price, I only buy my shoes on sale.


----------



## singastory

The Expert said:


> Had a revelation today that I have to share. I'd been wondering why my training has been such a struggle the past few weeks. (I mean, aside from the fact that it was the hardest part of my training schedule, which happened to coincide with a huge work event that had me on my feet and on the job for 12-14 hours a day for four days straight before doing my 10 mile long run.)
> 
> I went back and looked for patterns or changes in my diet, hydration, etc, and I realized that allergy season had kicked up and I started taking my daily Claritin pill every morning right about the same time things seemed to get really hard. I checked my HR from my workouts over time and sure enough, my resting rate was higher. Even the V02 max estimate from my Garmin looked suspicious. I did some Googling and sure enough, medications like Claritin can 100% affect your cardio output.  DING DING DING! We have a winner!
> 
> I also read that the nasal spray versions of these same products do NOT carry this same potential side effect, so I went to Walgreens a few days ago and picked up that alternative. Already my resting HR is back down, and I'm anxious to see how it affects my training run today. Even if it's just mental, I'm feeling so much better about the Tink challenge this weekend already!



I have taken loratadine daily for more years than I remember. I have tried to get off of it twice, and both times I felt like I was losing my mind. The brain fog was very intense and lasted until I started taking the pills again (over a month later). I don't know if it was withdrawal or if my allergies are really that bad. Luckily I started running while on meds so I don't know any different, my heart rate averages 175-185 during a run. I had started to take a Mucinex before long runs which made me feel unstoppable, but I read it dehydrates you and makes it more dangerous


----------



## Anisum

ATTQOTD: I would say that running is far more mental that physical. Your body can do so much if you just train and it's difficult sometimes to convince yourself of that.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the single most important thing about running that you've learned? From where did you learn it? Did you need convincing or did it make sense right away?



The race is only against yourself. Running is a very personalized sport. Not everyone is out for PR's, medals, or bragging rights. Everyone has there individual goal and simply because it doesn't parallel yours doesn't make any less important.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: don't go cheap on shoes! I spent too long buying whatever was cheapest without any thought of if I needed something that fit the way I run. Ran too long with IT band issues before I realized that my shoes might be the reason.


----------



## SheHulk

Is it possible I'm running too *little*? I spent the training cycle for my last half feeling pretty run down, just weary. However, I took NO time off after the January marathon which was probably a mistake. I promised myself I'd cut back after my half three weeks ago, and I have, down to about 15 miles a week or so. But now instead of being weary, I'm sleepy-tired, like I can drop off at my desk, and I'm retaining water like crazy. Is it possible to cut back too much? Is it time to start adding miles again? Can your body get used to running a certain amount so that you need it to feel normal?


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is one goal that you thought was unattainable that you have achieved or hope to achieve soon?



In high school I was a swimmer.  I could swim miles each day and not think twice about the distance.   I didn't start running until age 53/54.  Never thought I would ever do a marathon.   Did my first marathon as part of my first Goofy Challenge.

I then tried my first sprint triathlon 1 1/2 years ago and liked it.   My new goal is  to finish a full Ironman.  First I have to get thru my next goal.   Last night I signed up for my "A" event of the year. 

@LSUlakes  please add this race.    October 29th - SunDial  Ironman Austin 70.3.    no time goal.  Just enjoy the experience and finish feeling good.


----------



## IamTrike

I've started going back and reading Dopey Badger's journal again.   There is a lot of good information there.   I'm trying to use it as extra motivation as I'm in the early stages of Hanson's advanced.  I love that training plan but it looks daunting having everything written out for the next 16 weeks.   As I've gotten older it's frustrating how jut replacing the SOS workouts with easy runs  (Which is what happens when I'm not training for an A race)  will lead to a pretty rapid decline in fitness level.


----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 said:


> ATTQOTD:  Just one?  I have had so many changes and "aha" moments.  Game changer for me was doing my long runs at or near goal pace.  Huge.



I've heard of this approach but with some variation to it. Are you doing it for your 20+ milers from mile 1 to 20? The training book I use for marathons is Pfitz "Advanced Marathoning" and for certain long runs the goal is to run the last 5-10 miles at GMP. I was curious if thats what you are doing or just the whole run? Also, how often do you do your long runs a GMP? I can see the mental benefits to this, but its got to be hard on the body to recover, especially if you are doing once a week. It is worth mentioning that your MPW are a bit different than the average runner and perhaps that is what makes the difference. Anyway I am always interested in learning about other peoples approach! 



Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD: I can remember a few years ago heading to the corrals for a midsize half marathon.  There were volunteers dividing the crowd based on pace speed.  I have to admit that what went through my head as I headed to the slower paces was a bit of envy/jealousy at not getting to go with the fast runners.  The next year I ran that race again and with a similar process got go with a faster group.  But I was not thinking look at my accomplishment; how much I have improved.  I was thinking about how cool it would be to be in with the faster runners...  It has been long in coming but if I were to pin point my greatest lesson about running it is this.  For me running has to be intrinsic, I have to find value in what I do based on how I have challenged myself.  At best I am a mid-packer, I will never be more than that and as I get older I am only going to get slower. I can not measure myself to others as there will always be much faster and more accomplished runners than me.  But I can find value in setting personal goals, in focusing on my effort not my outcome, and in simply trying to be in the moment and remembering I chose to run because I like it.
> 
> I have really tried to embrace this, but to be honest it is a struggle at times.  I want running to be about what I put into it and how that is the reward in itself.  To put it much less verbose, I have learned that when I run for myself and let go of comparisons I am a much happier runner.



It's a hard thing to deal with for sure, and the more competitive you are by nature the more this probably bothers the individual. But learning that the race is more about you v/s a clock and yourself, than against other runners is a challenge. I know where you are coming from with this. 



baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: don't go cheap on shoes! I spent too long buying whatever was cheapest without any thought of if I needed something that fit the way I run. Ran too long with IT band issues before I realized that my shoes might be the reason.



I agree, shoes are the single most important piece of gear for running. Crazy to think how much of a effect they can have on you. 



SheHulk said:


> Is it possible I'm running too *little*? I spent the training cycle for my last half feeling pretty run down, just weary. However, I took NO time off after the January marathon which was probably a mistake. I promised myself I'd cut back after my half three weeks ago, and I have, down to about 15 miles a week or so. But now instead of being weary, I'm sleepy-tired, like I can drop off at my desk, and I'm retaining water like crazy. Is it possible to cut back too much? Is it time to start adding miles again? Can your body get used to running a certain amount so that you need it to feel normal?



Interesting you bring this up. From somewhat of a different view point but along the same line I have noticed the following. I started to run to drop some weight. I also changed my diet. I got to a weight I was happy with, ran a marathon and took some time off. Like you I just reduced miles, but I kept to decent diet. However I started to add weight. It was not much but a increase. I think, and I have absolutely no science to back this up, that your body becomes accustomed to a certain routine and when it changes my body wanted to add those pounds back on. I now know if I want to stay at the weight I was back then I need to keep up my running, not at marathon training mileage, but a decent amount. Its kinda like the contestants of the Biggest Loser. The ones who stick with it after the show seem to have problems keeping it off and despite good diet and exercise the gain pounds. I've also noticed that reducing miles or missing runs makes me tired and a bit angry/agitated. So, you are not alone in your experience and perhaps someone here has a more scientific answer for whats going on in these situations. Perhaps I am just misinformed... Either way I am back to increasing miles and a low carb diet to drop these extra pounds. Down ~10 in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## onetoescape

SheHulk said:


> Is it possible I'm running too *little*? I spent the training cycle for my last half feeling pretty run down, just weary. However, I took NO time off after the January marathon which was probably a mistake. I promised myself I'd cut back after my half three weeks ago, and I have, down to about 15 miles a week or so. But now instead of being weary, I'm sleepy-tired, like I can drop off at my desk, and I'm retaining water like crazy. Is it possible to cut back too much? Is it time to start adding miles again? Can your body get used to running a certain amount so that you need it to feel normal?



Training should be in waves and not flat you build up you go down.  What the tiredness could be is your body telling you that you have been training for to hard for to long and is recovering. Being overly weary / run down while training is classic over training. You need to listen to your body.  Look at this way you have been training constantly (educated guess) you have more or less been for at least 8 - 9 months. Another week or two break won't do any harm so you get a full months rest before you build up again. Even the guys who do marathons every week have down time!  Us runners always forget the need to have rest periods allowing the body to recover and rest is nearly as important as running itself.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?

ATTQOTD: Since I live in Louisiana, low temps have never been a reason to run on the TM. However, during the summer months with long runs planned, it is sometimes easier to get a long run in on a TM as the recovery process is much easier (Fluids / salts, ect) During the summer and winter I welcome rain, but when bolts of lightning come crashing, the TM is the best option for safety reasons. Wind sometimes becomes part of the equation only when I have to take the stroller out for DD. Winds of 15 MPH+ with the running stroller is like running with a parachute. The tail wind doesnt make up for it either. Lately I've been running a lot on the TM, probably 75% of my runs. This is largely due to work and life schedule and starting a run at 8:45 PM or later outdoors seems a bit crazy, so the TM it is. One of these days I will become a morning runner! I think in the next few months its going to have to happen because my afternoons will get much busier with a new born. I love running in the mornings and watch the sun come up, just something beautiful about a sunrise. 

Bonus Question: Anyone going to be at the last "Wishes" tonight? If so I am jealous! Going to have to find a good live stream! I think the guy from WDW radio is in DL, so not sure he will be in WDW today for it... I often watch his live streams in the park and his show live in studio. I'm a little obsessed with Disney these days.... but thats ok right, you folks understand? lol (Side note, my wifes coworker was at WDW two weeks ago and somehow did not realize the show was ending. She got someone to pick up her shift for tonight and is flying out today last minute with a friend for the show. I wish I could do the same)


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I avoid the treadmill at all costs.  I have run in snowstorms, rainstorms, windstorms... I've run when it's 0 degrees out and get sweat icicles that form on my head, I've run in 80+ degree weather. But haven't been on the treadmill in probably at least a year and a half.


----------



## jmasgat

ATQOTD: I don't have a weather threshold. I have always used a TM to support my need to achieve specific paces, i.e. when I would do speedwork or tempo runs, I would use the TM.  Now, that applied to my previous training methodology (FIRST), and my paces were much faster than I expect for my new plan (Hanson's).  Given the slow paces I have now started running, I expect to be able to run outdoors for most, but will still probably do speedwork on the TM.

I am in the camp of viewing the TM as a useful tool to help achieve running goals, and it has worked well for me.  YMMV.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?



There is no threshold that will put me on a treadmill.  I've run in anything from single digit wind chills to 105+ degree heat indices (neither end of those extremes is fun) as well as light rain and snow.  I will skip and/or reschedule my runs due to heavy rain, sleet or thunderstorms.  Treadmills have some kind of reverse time dilation effect for me.  For every fifteen minutes that passes in the outside world, I've spent an hour on the treadmill.  The elliptical is almost as bad.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Cold, snow and light rain don't much bother me, as long as the ground is clear and safe to run on. But a hard rain or temps above 80 will either push me to another day or inside for a run about five miles or shorter. If it's longer than that I can NOT do it on the treadmill, so I'll just adjust my schedule to get it in outside early or late. Thankfully we have a desert climate where it almost always cools down at night.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

IamTrike said:


> I love that training plan but it looks daunting having everything written out for the next 16 weeks.



Funny, I find the opposite is true: To me, it is comforting to have the next 16 weeks mapped out, with no decisions to make. Then I find it rewarding to log the workout. It's like a 'to-do' list.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: This is going to really, _really_ unpopular... I actually really enjoy being on my treadmill for anything under 4 miles. I can watch jeopardy/wheel of fortune, which is a great distraction and keeps my mind active. I don't have to give any thought to the weather, hats, headbands, phone holder, headphones, tissues, sunglasses etc. Now that being said, I'll try to redeem myself. For long runs, I try to avoid the 'mill at all costs, but ice/snow packed streets will keep me inside. And that's miserable. I had to do double-digits on the treadmill for PHM due to a terrible storm and it sucked.


----------



## Ariel484

Ice and thunder...when the weather gets under 20 degrees I really think about it. 

Bonus QOTD: no but I'll be in Disneyland.


----------



## Miranda

camaker said:


> Treadmills have some kind of reverse time dilation effect for me.  For every fifteen minutes that passes in the outside world, I've spent an hour on the treadmill.


Same for me.  We had a terrible winter in 2015, multiple snowstorms that dropped 3 feet of snow each.  That was the year I was training for my first HM (Tink).  I did every single run in the Galloway plan on the treadmill that year because I had no winter running gear yet... so from the first week in January, up until like the 3rd week in March.  I did up to and including the 10 mile run on the treadmill.  It was so horribly awful.  As a slow runner, between breaks to refill water and bathroom and reset the treadmill, those longer runs took me like 2.5 hours.  It felt like 2.5 years.  I watched a LOT of Netflix at least, that was the only thing that kept me mostly sane.  I got a special little holder for my iPad to hang on the top of the console that would hold it up at eye level, and played a lot of comedies that didn't need much brain power... 30 Rock, Parks & Rec, etc.

I really think that winter broke me.   I am also a much slower runner on the treadmill than outdoors... I can't run as fast on it as I do naturally outside.  If the snowstorms or thunderstorms are really bad, I will also cancel or reschedule.  I recognize that the treadmill is a good tool if you want to maintain a certain pace like for speedwork, but I don't do speedwork yet.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Ice on the ground or an active snowstorm will put me on the treadmill. Otherwise, I'll run in the DC summer heat and humidity (mind you: I typically don't run more than 2-3 miles) and can typically move runs around to avoid rain/thunder.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I'm like @run.minnie.miles that 4 miles and under on the treadmill doesn't bother me, but anything longer and I kind of hate it.  But I always prefer outside over treadmill no matter the distance. Since I run my weekday runs so late at night, I go on the treadmill when I'm not feeling especially safe (too dark out/I'll be out there too long, etc.)  Although the coyote outside on Tuesday night during my taper makes me feel kind of extra freaked out. 
For weather, if it's downpouring/lightning or icy/snow hasn't been plowed I skip it.  On a really hot or cold day I tend to just go outside anyways during the best temp of the day if my schedule allows it.  I also force myself sometimes to run in non-ideal conditions to hearty myself up (because I'm a masochist or a strategist...your call?)


----------



## roxymama

I should also mention that I commend those of you who train for Dopey/Light Side/Princess/Other early winter races because that's some real dedication when you live in cold climates.  (Probably great for the hotter states though)


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> I've heard of this approach but with some variation to it. Are you doing it for your 20+ milers from mile 1 to 20? The training book I use for marathons is Pfitz "Advanced Marathoning" and for certain long runs the goal is to run the last 5-10 miles at GMP. I was curious if thats what you are doing or just the whole run? Also, how often do you do your long runs a GMP? I can see the mental benefits to this, but its got to be hard on the body to recover, especially if you are doing once a week. It is worth mentioning that your MPW are a bit different than the average runner and perhaps that is what makes the difference. Anyway I am always interested in learning about other peoples approach!


One of the guys that went through Hanson's plan with me has switched to this approach.   He's a very by the book kind of guy.  He followed Hanson's to the letter, but found himself having calf cramping issues once he got to about mile 20 in his A race.   From watching him he this plan seems to be similar milage to Hanson's advanced plan, but he has had fewer issues during races with it and he seems to be stronger.


----------



## JulieODC

I avoid at all costs - haven't been on a treadmill in the last year. I will shuffle a run to a different day if it is icy or there is a thunderstorm.


----------



## onetoescape

I cant run on a treadmill makes me feel dizzy and also it just totally drags in so I have to go out into the wild. Luckily living over hear we dont have to worry to much about the weather as it is usually the same with differing degrees of rain.  I have not gone out and postponed my run in heavy rain and strong wind and a bit of snow and wind (wouldn't call it a blizzard as some of you know what that really is!).  When it is hotter I try and go out first thing or at night us Irish people dont like the heat.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?


Ice, blizzard or thunderstorms for sure, temps approaching zero have pushed me to the TM if they are evening runs but if it is that cold and it is a long run in daylight I will probably suck it up and go for it outside. Highest temps that have me inside are probably up at 100, which doesn't happen too often here and since I mostly run in evenings it is not usually a problem being outside. I hate going to the gym and am not a fan of the treadmill so it really has to be bad or bad for an extended period of time where I can't switch up training days.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> I've heard of this approach but with some variation to it. Are you doing it for your 20+ milers from mile 1 to 20? The training book I use for marathons is Pfitz "Advanced Marathoning" and for certain long runs the goal is to run the last 5-10 miles at GMP. I was curious if thats what you are doing or just the whole run? Also, how often do you do your long runs a GMP? I can see the mental benefits to this, but its got to be hard on the body to recover, especially if you are doing once a week. It is worth mentioning that your MPW are a bit different than the average runner and perhaps that is what makes the difference. Anyway I am always interested in learning about other peoples approach!



During my marathon-specific training, my long runs were almost all at or nearly at race pace. One favorite workout was 1-2 warmup, 5 RP+15, 1 easy, 5 RP+5, 1 easy, 5 RP, 1-2 easy. Very tough to get through, but excellent prep for race day.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?



Summer in the Middle East is my cutoff point. When it's in the mid or high 90s at 4am, running outdoors simply isn't worth it for runs of much more than 30-45 minutes. A few years ago in Doha during our training for the Dublin marathon over the summer, we'd run the first part of our long runs outside and the second part on a treadmill if the humidity was kicking up. On the other end of the scale, when living in far eastern Russia, we'd only run inside when the temps dropped below 0*F. Good base layers and Yaktrax made running in the snow and ice tolerable.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?



I don't really have a strict weather threshold. Actively snowing I will almost always treadmill. Recent snow that hasn't been plowed yet will also usually keep me indoors (although sometimes I'll just try to reschedule).
Rain depends on my mood ... sometimes I go out, sometimes I treadmill. Same for sub-freezing temps.
I also treadmill if it's dark out or if I'm a little sick and don't want to leave the house.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?



I am also not a huge fan of the treadmill and avoid if possible, but I do own one since it's better than no run at all...

*Weather:* lightning, temps below 0°F (adjusted for wind chill), or recent snow/ice that makes the roads dangerous
*Other:* if I need hill training


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Thunder/lightning and ice. But they don't send me to the treadmill, they just make me not run. In my whole life, I've probably done only 30 miles on a treadmill.

Since you don't get to pick the weather on race day, I feel that everything else (cold, wind, rain, heat, humidity, etc) help to make you mentally tougher for whatever Mother Nature throws your way on race day.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?


If there is snow on the ground I usually run indoors. I'm not trying to risk slipping on ice or something. Also if it's below 20 degrees I prefer indoors. I also don't like to run in down pours/thunderstorms so that will prevent me as well.


----------



## Muziqal

*QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?

Learned a lot about inclement weather trail running, training for a 100-mile ultra in the Canadian rockies through this winter.

Temp threshold: None. -35 degrees? Wear the right layering and "just do it". 

Hydration pack lesson: add hot water to your hydration mix and drink often so your drink doesn't freeze in the hose. And keep your honey/gel packs next to the hot water in your hydration bag, so they don't freeze

Ice and snow: never had better traction for running than these - https://www.amazon.ca/YUEDGE-Stainl...787&sr=8-17-spons&keywords=ice+traction&psc=1 

Overnight in the mountains during blizzards?: pack the essentials (as my brother/training partner learned): http://runningmagazine.ca/eli-yon-training-run-ahead-of-sinister-7-ultra/

Learn from your mistakes and just get out there again (intentional overnight run in the rockies during a blizzard): 





Overnight trail runs: most eyes being picked up by your headlamp are just deer.

But if you go in the morning, you see these:


----------



## Simba's Girl

ATQOTD:

At or below 30 degrees, even though I'm a New Englander I've gotten to the point where it's just not worth it to me. Thunder or heavy rain, snowstorm/icestorm/bad roads. ETA: We had so many ice storms and icy roads this winter that I spent many of my runs indoors.

I also dislike the TM because I like to naturally adjust my pace but TM is just a straight pace all the time which is super annoying. Also they usually have a certain news network on at the Y and it's hard to run and roll your eyes so much.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you run a race, do you always run your fastest? do you sometimes run moderately just to be part of the experience?



All of the Disney races are for the experience.  All of the local 5K's and 10 milers I will try to pick up the pace some but not to the point of the increased chance of injury.  To old for speed records.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?



ATTNQOTD: Weather wise I prefer to not go out if it's icy. Can't avoid going out in the rain, wind or cold as I'd never go outside. 
I'm thinking of using the treadmill a bit to give my legs a break from hard surfaces as I've been getting a few niggles.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I'm the weird contrarian who avoids human interaction at all costs and therefore spends almost all of my training time on a treadmill. A better question for me is, "what would it take to get you to run outdoors?" The only answer seems to be a race and, in most cases, a Disney race.

I have no logical explanation for any of this and intrinsically I know my actions make no sense; but I'll probably keep doing things the way I've always done them.


----------



## Jules76126

I spent most of my winter on the treadmill. I didn't have the right gear for running in the cold temps that we get here. Plus it was very icy here this past year. However, I don't enjoy the TM so this winter I plan to have the correct gear and only run inside if it is very icy or recently snowed and the streets aren't plowed.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

ATTQOTD: I don't have access to a treadmill so I am outside no matter what. Sometimes I think about joining the Y when I have to run in the pitch black or extreme heat but it doesn't last long so I'm not sure if it is worth it.


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the single most important thing about running that you've learned? From where did you learn it? Did you need convincing or did it make sense right away?


*ATYQOTD:* Take shorter steps was the thing that helped me the most, at least initially. I was having constant knee pain when I just went out and tried to follow C25K. More reading (including Galloway's 5K book), taught me about shortening my stride, landing midfoot, and making sure my knee wasn't too far forward. If I hadn't managed to make those form corrections within the first couple months of starting to run, I probably wouldn't have continued. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?


*ATTQOTD:* Thunder/lightning, ice - especially uneven ice where I expect my Yaktrax would end up on pavement too much, and 100+F have been my thresholds. Layering has worked for me in pretty cold weather and making sure my phone stays dry has been my biggest concern for rain. 

I *do* like to use the TM when I'm learning a new pace, especially at the start of a training plan. I feel like that helps me internalize the pace far more effectively than glancing down to check my watch and yo-yoing around my target.


----------



## SheHulk

Thanks for the replies @LSUlakes @onetoescape. I'm considering adding one 3-miler per week starting next week. Another difference over the past few weeks is that I have been running after work, when I used to run in the morning. I'm going to try to go back to AM running because I might need that burst of adrenaline in the morning to get going.


----------



## SheHulk

JulieODC said:


> I avoid at all costs - haven't been on a treadmill in the last year. I will shuffle a run to a different day if it is icy or there is a thunderstorm.


Same.


----------



## singastory

*ATTQOTD: *This might be the most unpopular answer ever, but I prefer the treadmill over running outside. I don't mind the cold but I am a wimp running in the heat. Also, just knowing I'm in a safe environment where I can stop for injury or the bathroom or a drink of water makes me less anxious. I can also control my hills and pace much better on the treadmill. I ran outside for the first few years but I tended to look down at my feet, and since my knee injury last fall my doctor said the treadmill was probably better for a while anyway.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I won't run on ice, that's my only definite reason for heading to the gym for a treadmill run.  I am not a treadmill fan, but will use it as necessary.  As @Miranda said 2015 was rough for snow in New England, and my city had over 115 inches, falling mostly in concert with my long runs for Princess.  In my training I did 10 miles on the treadmill and after that misery did 12 miles where the first 6 were on the treadmill and the second 6 were on my gyms indoor track - about 110 laps... I prefer the track to the treadmill, but not if it's crowded. 

Heat is not usually a big issue here for me, I can run early or late to avoid it. Thunder is not usually an issue, because I'm a morning runner.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What do you spend the most dollars on each year? Running gear, registration fees, travel to running events, coaching, or something else? Do you have a budget and stick to it or is it more of a guideline instead?.



As everyone else said, travel tops my list with registration in second.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> I do not have either of these, I think the only one I would really like is the AP but with a baby #2 on the way it would not be worth it. It does not appear that I will be making it to WDW for the year of 2017 in fact  Will make one trip in 2018, but DW wants to go to a tropical place (island) in 2019 for our 10 year anniversary, so maybe only one trip to the world in 2019. So saying all of that, it might be 2020 before purchasing a AP would work out. Perhaps a summer trip and WDW marathon weekend!



Or just save for the 50th anniversary celebration in 2021.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Not a huge treadmill fan here. DH and I currently have a gym membership, so no excuses re: access to a treadmill though.  I don't run outside in snow, ice, thunderstorms, or heavy rain.  Light rain is just fine. My lower temp limit in winter has been below 30ish, but I have lowered that limit a few times, because I really don't enjoy that treadmill. Haven't opted for the treadmill due to heat yet. I think I've either gotten up earlier or gone later in the evening to help with heat concerns.

On the topic of treadmills, our gym has 3 or 4 "Woodway" treadmills.  Anyone ever use these? Kind of interesting: the belt looks like the tire of a tank with individual slats. Was told by the gym people that they are made for "the long run." They are often occupied, but I've had a chance to try them a few times.  Can't say that it felt much different to me than the conventional treadmill, but I am no treadmill connoisseur, that's for sure. I could imagine that there was a bit more give on this surface than with the conventional belt style treadmill.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?



I hate the treadmill.  I will run outdoors down into the single digits below 0 provided the ground isn't terrible.  My city does a pretty good job of clearing the roads.

A few winters ago we had strings of -20 and colder days with wind chill.  Instead of resorting to the treadmill I bought a track only pass to the 200 meter indoor track of a college about 40 minutes away and did laps.  As bad as the treadmill is those 20 times around gym tracks made of concrete are even worse.  I wish there was a closer 200 meter track, I'd do more winter speed work.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?



It's not that black and white for me.  I can run in any weather and have taken cover in a thunderstorm when I had to.  Being from CT I have the winter challenges to face but running outside in inclement weather usually trumps the treadmill [local fitness center] because it's safer for me to run than it is to drive.  Heat is probably the biggest obstacle for me, so on those days I'll either throttle it down outside, hit the treadmill or crossgrain with biking or swimming.  I do better with interval training on the treadmill.


----------



## baxter24

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?



I don't mind the treadmill at all! Love that I can control my speed and really love it once it gets hot outside. It never seems to get too cold around here in NC during the winter so I actually like running when it's cold outside. But it gets really freaking hot here in the summer so I do not enjoy running outside in the summer. Also won't run in a storm anymore either. Got caught in one two summers ago and was really scary. 

@LSUlakes, will you please add the following races for me?

Derek Davis Memorial 5k on 8/19
Holly Springs police department 10k - 9/16

No time goals for either!


----------



## opusone

@LSUlakes: I also have some races to add...

*May*
21 - opusone - D105 Dash 5k (21:30 / N/A)
28 - opusone - Beer Mile (DNP / N/A)

*June*
9 - opusone - La Grange Rocks 5k (21:00 / N/A)

*July*
15 - Rock 'n' Roll 5k with daughter - her first real 5k (31:04 / N/A)

*October*
15 - Milwaukee Half Marathon (1:36:00 / N/A)


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> I've heard of this approach but with some variation to it. Are you doing it for your 20+ milers from mile 1 to 20? The training book I use for marathons is Pfitz "Advanced Marathoning" and for certain long runs the goal is to run the last 5-10 miles at GMP. I was curious if thats what you are doing or just the whole run? Also, how often do you do your long runs a GMP? I can see the mental benefits to this, but its got to be hard on the body to recover, especially if you are doing once a week. It is worth mentioning that your MPW are a bit different than the average runner and perhaps that is what makes the difference. Anyway I am always interested in learning about other peoples approach!



First mile is warming up (and always up a hill) and then race pace to the end.  I also try to negative split the second half (doesn't always happen).  These are generally done once a week, but sometimes I am on a 9 day cycle.  I have to keep my schedule flexible so I can shift things around because of life, crappy weather, or whatever athletic endeavors I have going on.  I usually top out at 20 miles for long runs.  This also minimizes time on my feet--I can get my long run done in less than 2:20.  This past training cycle, I was also pace group leading for a run group.  I ran 20 miles with them on a Saturday (12 miles with the people training for a half marathon around a 9:30 pace.  I wanted to finish the whole route and see the city, so I did the other 8 on my own around a 7:30 pace).  The next day I did "my" 20 miles @ 6:54 pace.  That was slower than usual.  I was tired from the previous day and spending so long on my feet on Saturday.  After my fast long runs, I ask myself, "Could I have cranked out another 6 at that pace on that day?"  This is what mentally prepares me for a marathon because most of the time, the answer is yes.  Some days I am SO glad to be done.  I figure out why that LR may have been a trip on the struggle bus.  Poor sleep?  Over training?  Heat and humidity?  Bad fuel choices?  I can usually solve it and learn for next time.  Other times, I like to see how I perform under less than ideal situations.  I have a tendency to not sleep well before a major race or marathon.  I will purposely do a long run after a crappy sleep night to "practice" that.  It is crazy what the body can do and do well with little sleep.  FTR, the run almost always makes me feel better.

I would not recommend this approach to a long distance newbie.  I have been doing this for awhile and have gotten very attuned with my body and performance.  I spent years doing my long runs very slow.  My times dropped, but nothing note-worthy.  I started do fast long runs over 5 years ago.  My May 2012 marathon was 3:49 (although I did hurt my foot while doing that one and had to slow down).  My October 2012 marathon was 3:14.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?



ATTQOTD:  My biggest question is which treadmill to use.  At the gym?  The one at my community building (so old, but I love that one)? or the one at home?  I am a frequent user of the treadmill and for many reasons.  Sometimes, I can't leave home because my kids are here (although they are getting old enough to stay alone).  For weather, snow and ice will definitely keep me indoors.  I am not risking a fall.  Also, in winter, daylight is limited.  I don't love running in the dark.  Unless I have to do a long run, usually anything less than 25-30 degrees and I am inside (but not always).  I really try to make an effort to do the LR outside.  The exception was this past December when I trained (minimally) for WDW.  It just gets dark so early then and where I run is cornfields and woods with no lighting (and critters).  That caused me to do a 20 miler on the treadmill.  The heat doesn't usually cause me to go to the treadmill, but ask me this again in July.

I have sang the praises of treadmill often.  It certainly helped make me a faster runner.  I can target specific workouts easily, have easy access to water, and where just shorts and a sports bra.  It is easier on my joints and was the only running I could do mostly pain-free when I had my Achilles issue (any incline or decline and it would hurt).  I still love outside, but many times will tack on a 6-8 mile treadmill run at the gym after spinning.  If I waited to do it outside when I got home, it wouldn't happen.


----------



## LSUlakes

opusone said:


> 28 - opusone - Beer Mile (DNP / N/A)



I lol'ed at the DNP!! I look forward to hearing about how this goes for you. I havent done one in a while and its becoming increasing difficult to tell my friends it is "fun" to do. If someone live streams the race please share the link.


----------



## Baloo in MI

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: I've had many "aha" moments and I'm sure I'll continue to have many more as I make new goals or as my body ages. Most recently, I've learned that if I want to be a better, faster, more efficient runner, I need to practice more and be more consistent. And train slower to race faster. I think the balance in @DopeyBadger training plans is key. I also feel running more days a week has made a difference. I'll soon be moving to 5 days a week and I'm excited to see how that plays out.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone racing this weekend! @Baloo in MI it looks like we are going to have great weather for the River Bank Run. Have a great race!!




You too!  I am getting excited!


----------



## MrsHull

I don't have access to a treadmill, so it is outside or not at all for me. But I won't run in snow, ice, or cold wind.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?



No treadmill for me.  So it's either run or not run.  I've run as low as -25F windchill and have yet to not run because a temp was too hot.  In both cases I just adjust my expectations and pace/purpose of my run.  I've run in several inches of snow and in ice.  I usually don't cancel runs because of weather.  Lightening is about the only thing that stops me.  If I see an impending storm then I'll just change my time of day running from my normal afternoon to early morning before work.  I try to avoid the early morning though because to get in the whole run means I have to wake up at 3:30-4am to get started and I can only do that very rarely.

@LSUlakes

I've decided to move my time trial up a week because of optimal weather conditions this weekend vs next.  I may still run next weekend or push it to May 27th instead.  But anyways -

*May*
13 - DopeyBadger - Bunny Head 5k Time Trial (19:59 / N/A)

This is not an official race, but I have spent the time satellite mapping out the course so that it should be as close to 3.11 miles (~1% error) as I can estimate.  I run the same route everyday so I'm fairly confident of it's accuracy.  Anyways, I'll run more than 5k if I have yet to hit my projected finish line based on my estimate.  I'm excited to see how this Daniels 10k training pays off.  Ultimately, to hit the 2:59:59 marathon race equivalent I need an 18:45, but my PR is 21:02 and a 2% improvement from the Daniels cycle puts me around a 19:51 (based on an assumed 20:15 estimated 5k fitness at the beginning of the cycle).  My journal entry about it.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I avoid the treadmill at all costs.  I have now gone through three winters running outdoors regardless of weather.  I have found that if I dress properly I am fine.  Not trying to be a tough guy or something.  There are two reason's I avoid treadmill running.  One, I am too cheap to get mine fixed it is in the basement and has not worked for almost three years!  Two, I seem to irritate my back when I do run on a tread mill for a few days in a row.  Last summer I went to China for work, it was a long trip about 8 days.  Our hosts recommended that I not run outdoors as the smog could be quite bad.  So I ran on a treadmill.  On like the fifth day I noticed that my back was really sore.  I could not pinpoint when it happened but I noticed my back tightening up after every run and then on the fifth day it became so painful!  The plane trip home was miserable!  I am connecting it to the treadmill as I had a similar issue when I first got back into running and had just gotten my treadmill.  So short of a lightning storm I am running outdoors.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?



If I'm training for a race, I try to get some training in all different types of weather, but I won't run in snow or ice.  During allergy season, I run on the treadmill more, because I cannot breathe.  I used to hate it, but I have kind of gotten used to it if I have something to watch.  I'd still prefer to run outside, but it's not so bad!


----------



## Miranda

Snow or ice is actually not too bad to run on with nanospikes or yaktrax. The real problem is when there is not enough snow and/or ice to cover all the surfaces, because then you never know... do I wear them?  Do I skip it?  Because they suck to run on the regular ground with!

Although you do need to be careful of sneaky puddles hiding under what looks like solid ground and then suddenly your foot is in a puddle of slush.  Ask me how I know.


----------



## keahgirl8

Truthfully, I'm only near snow and ice at Christmastime when I'm home for the holidays.  Even then, it doesn't snow the whole time.  I usually just hit the hotel gym when the weather is bad.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I don't have a treadmill so I will just readjust my schedule if I need to. As a last resort we do have a treadmill at work but I try to avoid that(I refuse to use the showers at work, they're pretty gross so my coworkers would have to put up with me the rest of the day)

I have a race to add, it's my first official race!!!

May 29 - princessmickey - Bolder Boulder 10k no goals, just enjoy and learn


----------



## alexksmith

Any of you guys run regularly (or at all) in Atlanta? I'll be visiting there early September, and I'm thinking about running a half marathon there at Grant Park. I'm just wondering how hilly it is and what I need to prepare for.


----------



## JClimacus

@LSUlakes 

Hats off to all those who are going to face down the nor'easter on Sunday and run the Maine Coast Marathon. If it were Disney, Boston or Chicago, or part of a 50 state thing,  I'd be there as well, but for a local race I can run next year, struggling against a 45 degree downpour lashed by 20 mph headwinds isn't worth it. Instead, I'm going to run a half marathon in Hamilton on Saturday and try for my other goal, breaking a 1:40. A PR by 2 seconds will do it! 50 degrees and overcast so the weather will be perfect. Good luck to everyone this weekend!


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?



I do not own a treadmill and do have not a gym membership.  So every run is outdoors.  In South Florida we do not see ice or snow.  I do run in the heat all of the time.   The hotter it gets the pace is adjusted accordingly, but love being outside.   The same goes with the bike.   Do not have an indoor bike trainer.   Get outside and pedal.


----------



## LSUlakes

First things first. Hope all of the Moms out there have a great Mother's Day weekend and happy Mother's Day!

Fun Friday *QOTD: *Did you watch the last Wishes last night in person or stream? Will you watch the new show tonight? I believe Disney is streaming it. Any memorable stories you would like to share about wishes?

ATTQOTD I unfortunately did not and I'm a bit sad about it. I had a migraine that put me out of commission for the afternoon. I do plan on watching the new show tonight since we are about a year away from our next trip. Wishes was special to me for all the memories I have of it. Being there with my dad when I was young, my honeymoon, and watching it with DD. Hard to pick a favorite one, but I'll talk about one with DD and DW. DD was asleep in her stroller and we found a spot on Main St to watch. We were going to let her sleep but the moment the show started so woke up and said as happily as she could WISHESSS! She was so excited and happy to watch it. Happy times.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?



Living along the Alabama Gulf Coast we are having this discussion for the first time (since we didn't start running until October!).  Cold isn't an issue since we can wait 30 minutes to an hour for the weather to warm up.  I wait until the temp is 50 degrees or above.  The heat (and accompanying humidity and bugs) is becoming an issue for the first time.  Our current maintenance run route is shaded by Live Oaks but Yellow Flies are now out in force.  If we can find a repellant, we'll continue use it early in the AM. We are moving our long run to a nice path by the Bay to take advantage of the breeze until we hit the heat of summer (and it's bug controlled by the city!)

When the flies and heat become unbearable, we decided to forgo a treadmill and move to our local indoor track since we both dislike treadmills.  Either choice is boring but we both like actually moving more!

Our run plan for the summer is to work up to a long run of 6 miles at a slow run/walk (15/45) then increase running intervals to at least 30/30 but the goal is 60/60.  We are looking at local 10ks in the fall to get a proof of time between 1:24 and 1:34 (12 to 13 minutes per mile) or better for the 2018 Dark Side Challenge.  Late fall we will increase our long runs up to 14 miles to prepare for our half marathon.



Current Races:

April 20, 2018  Dark Side 5k
April 21, 2018  Dark Side 10K
April 22, 2018  Dark Side Half Marathon


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> First things first. Hope all of the Moms out there have a great Mother's Day weekend and happy Mother's Day!
> 
> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Did you watch the last Wishes last night in person or stream? Will you watch the new show tonight? I believe Disney is streaming it. Any memorable stories you would like to share about wishes?



Did not watch last night and will not watch tonight.  I don't feel the magic in watching a fireworks (or any show, for that matter) show on a little screen at home.  I'll save it for an in person experience.  My most memorable Wishes experiences have been standing in the pouring rain and sometimes lightning at HalloWishes show time hoping that things would clear in time for the show to go on.  MNSSHP is by far our favorite party, but it always seems to get one of those evening Florida thunderstorm lines passing through during party time.  I'd say the number of parties we've gotten wet at far outweighs the dry ones.  On the plus side, it usually ends up in a less crowded showtime experience!


----------



## Slogger

Good luck everyone with your races this weekend!
Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms, Grandmoms, Greatgrandmothers and others that are like a "Mom" to someone in their lives.


----------



## Dis5150

ATYQOTD: Not much ice or snow here in Arkansas so I just bundle up in the winter. For long runs in the heat/humidity I just try to get out earlier. But for training runs during the week I have to do them after work so I may move them inside to the treadmill when it gets too bad. During tornado season it is really hard to reschedule runs as we have day after day of lightning storms. So moving to the treadmill is the smart thing to do if I don't want to bail on a run. But I will run in cold, light rain, etc. as I would rather be outside.

ATTQOTD: No, I forgot about it. I love fireworks but DD26 hates them so I have only seen Wishes in person once and that was not from an optimal view.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Never saw Wishes. My party always had too many children that were too young to make it that late into the night. I had a chance a couple weeks ago during Dark Side, but the fervor over its closing meant the crowds were insane and I wasn't keen on having a bad experience as my only experience.

I'll wait until I'm there in person to see Happily Ever After. I'll second the notion that they must be experienced live to get the full effect.

I've seen IllumiNations, Fantasmic!, and Rivers of Light so it's more of a fluke than anything that I never saw Wishes.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> First things first. Hope all of the Moms out there have a great Mother's Day weekend and happy Mother's Day!
> 
> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Did you watch the last Wishes last night in person or stream? Will you watch the new show tonight? I believe Disney is streaming it. Any memorable stories you would like to share about wishes?



I forgot about it so I missed it.  Didn't hear about anyone broadcasting it this evening.   Since I am about 2 1/2 hours south of Disney I just might drive up and watch it live.  But then again a close friend has a 5K they're doing tomorrow morning I said I would be there for support.   

Love that your DD woke up in time.   I have seen it so many times that they were all great.  Couldn't pick one time over an other.



camaker said:


> but it always seems to get one of those evening Florida thunderstorm lines passing through during party time.



Agree with our storms.   Joke down here is if it is not raining,   wait a few minutes and you will get wet.  When we get into the late Spring and Summer you can set your watch to when the storms will pop up.


----------



## JohnRPG

Miranda said:


> Snow or ice is actually not too bad to run on with nanospikes or yaktrax. The real problem is when there is not enough snow and/or ice to cover all the surfaces, because then you never know... do I wear them?  Do I skip it?  Because they suck to run on the regular ground with!
> 
> Although you do need to be careful of sneaky puddles hiding under what looks like solid ground and then suddenly your foot is in a puddle of slush.  Ask me how I know.



I completely agree with all of this, especially the sneaky puddles and the treachery of crossing a paved street that's actually been cleared while wearing Yaktrax. The one upside is that I'm pretty sure running in snow must do amazing things for developing core, based upon what was sore after runs.


----------



## PrincessV

Morning! I'm behind on this thread yet again. I'll try to do some catching up later, but for now - I have some crazy info direct from a friend currently at Tink...

My friend reports that there were NO character stops for the 5K this morning, other than a spot where you could get a Hook selfie from 10' away. She spoke with rD staff after the 5K and was told rD decided to "test" something for Tink: no character stops for the 5K or 10K and reduced characters for the half. Why? Because people were stopping for long lines in races and getting swept. Decision was made by rD Orlando, staff objected but were overruled. The runners are NOT happy.

A sign of things to come for future races? We'll see... public outcry isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Did you watch the last Wishes last night in person or stream? Will you watch the new show tonight? I believe Disney is streaming it. Any memorable stories you would like to share about wishes?


On a live stream, yes I'll watch the new show tonight. Wishes will always be an incredible show but 14 years is a great run and I'm excited for something new.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Did you watch the last Wishes last night in person or stream? Will you watch the new show tonight? I believe Disney is streaming it. Any memorable stories you would like to share about wishes?


ATTQOTD: Nope. Nope. Nope.  I've never been a big fan of Wishes, TBH; I preferred the previous show. Except for Hallowishes, which I rank only a step below EP's July 4th fireworks as the best I've ever seen! I looooove pyrotehcnics


----------



## Sailormoon2

PrincessV said:


> My friend reports that there were NO character stops for the 5K this morning, other than a spot where you could get a Hook selfie from 10' away. She spoke with rD staff after the 5K and was told rD decided to "test" something for Tink: no character stops for the 5K or 10K and reduced characters for the half. Why? Because people were stopping for long lines in races and getting swept. Decision was made by rD Orlando, staff objected but were overruled. The runners are NOT happy.


WHAT!!?? OMG!! I really hope this test "FAILS"! The whole point of rD is to wait in long character lines!! LOL!


----------



## Tigerlulu

PrincessV said:


> Morning! I'm behind on this thread yet again. I'll try to do some catching up later, but for now - I have some crazy info direct from a friend currently at Tink...
> 
> My friend reports that there were NO character stops for the 5K this morning, other than a spot where you could get a Hook selfie from 10' away. She spoke with rD staff after the 5K and was told rD decided to "test" something for Tink: no character stops for the 5K or 10K and reduced characters for the half. Why? Because people were stopping for long lines in races and getting swept. Decision was made by rD Orlando, staff objected but were overruled. The runners are NOT happy.
> 
> A sign of things to come for future races? We'll see... public outcry isn't going to be pretty.



We don't stop a lot but seeing them is part of the fun and atmosphere. This is not a good change!


----------



## dis_or_dat

I'm a baby about weather. So 80+ weather, winds 25+, or torrential rain makes me want to jump on the treadmill.  But even with all the streaming services, longer runs can be a drag.



PrincessV said:


> Morning! I'm behind on this thread yet again. I'll try to do some catching up later, but for now - I have some crazy info direct from a friend currently at Tink...
> 
> My friend reports that there were NO character stops for the 5K this morning, other than a spot where you could get a Hook selfie from 10' away. She spoke with rD staff after the 5K and was told rD decided to "test" something for Tink: no character stops for the 5K or 10K and reduced characters for the half. Why? Because people were stopping for long lines in races and getting swept. Decision was made by rD Orlando, staff objected but were overruled. The runners are NOT happy.
> 
> A sign of things to come for future races? We'll see... public outcry isn't going to be pretty.



Wow, that's terrible!  I know a lot of people look forward to the character stops.  Sweeping is a risk you take if you stop.


----------



## FredtheDuck

@LSUlakes Can you please add another race for me? Just signed up to do my first half and will run it with my husband. 

@DopeyBadger, I have my work cut out for me... this is the one with the time limit (sorry!!).

*September*
10 - FredtheDuck - Parks Half Marathon (Finish / N/A)


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Did you watch the last Wishes last night in person or stream? Will you watch the new show tonight? I believe Disney is streaming it. Any memorable stories you would like to share about wishes?



I didn't watch live because I was watching something on TV, but I did have a replay of it playing on the computer as I went to sleep. I kinda like the music even more than the fireworks. Is that weird?
Not watching the new one tonight since I won't be near the computer.



PrincessV said:


> My friend reports that there were NO character stops for the 5K this morning, other than a spot where you could get a Hook selfie from 10' away. She spoke with rD staff after the 5K and was told rD decided to "test" something for Tink: no character stops for the 5K or 10K and reduced characters for the half. Why? Because people were stopping for long lines in races and getting swept. Decision was made by rD Orlando, staff objected but were overruled. The runners are NOT happy.



This is a little disheartening. I love the idea of running through the parks, but really, the characters are a big part of what makes the experience worth the money for me. I really hope this experiment fails.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Since I live in Louisiana, low temps have never been a reason to run on the TM. However, during the summer months with long runs planned, it is sometimes easier to get a long run in on a TM as the recovery process is much easier (Fluids / salts, ect) During the summer and winter I welcome rain, but when bolts of lightning come crashing, the TM is the best option for safety reasons. Wind sometimes becomes part of the equation only when I have to take the stroller out for DD. Winds of 15 MPH+ with the running stroller is like running with a parachute. The tail wind doesnt make up for it either. Lately I've been running a lot on the TM, probably 75% of my runs. This is largely due to work and life schedule and starting a run at 8:45 PM or later outdoors seems a bit crazy, so the TM it is. One of these days I will become a morning runner! I think in the next few months its going to have to happen because my afternoons will get much busier with a new born. I love running in the mornings and watch the sun come up, just something beautiful about a sunrise.
> 
> Bonus Question: Anyone going to be at the last "Wishes" tonight? If so I am jealous! Going to have to find a good live stream! I think the guy from WDW radio is in DL, so not sure he will be in WDW today for it... I often watch his live streams in the park and his show live in studio. I'm a little obsessed with Disney these days.... but thats ok right, you folks understand? lol (Side note, my wifes coworker was at WDW two weeks ago and somehow did not realize the show was ending. She got someone to pick up her shift for tonight and is flying out today last minute with a friend for the show. I wish I could do the same)



Weather doesn't stop me.  I have only been running on the treadmill recently to recover from the injury and slowly build up strength.  Now that it's nice I have been back outside.  I may hit the treadmill Sunday because it is supposed to rain hard and I don't want to make my knee worse by slipping but that's it.





LSUlakes said:


> First things first. Hope all of the Moms out there have a great Mother's Day weekend and happy Mother's Day!
> 
> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Did you watch the last Wishes last night in person or stream? Will you watch the new show tonight? I believe Disney is streaming it. Any memorable stories you would like to share about wishes?
> 
> ATTQOTD I unfortunately did not and I'm a bit sad about it. I had a migraine that put me out of commission for the afternoon. I do plan on watching the new show tonight since we are about a year away from our next trip. Wishes was special to me for all the memories I have of it. Being there with my dad when I was young, my honeymoon, and watching it with DD. Hard to pick a favorite one, but I'll talk about one with DD and DW. DD was asleep in her stroller and we found a spot on Main St to watch. We were going to let her sleep but the moment the show started so woke up and said as happily as she could WISHESSS! She was so excited and happy to watch it. Happy times.



Happy Mother's Day to all the ladies out there.

I didn't watch the last Wishes last night and I am working my second job tonight so I won't see the live stream of the new show.  I have seen clips and it doesn't seem all the impressive so we shall see.


----------



## Simba's Girl

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Did you watch the last Wishes last night in person or stream? Will you watch the new show tonight? I believe Disney is streaming it. Any memorable stories you would like to share about wishes?



I did not watch any streaming and probably won't watch the new ones until next week (not in person), just too busy!  

Yes about Wishes...So our 3rd DD was born at home. Adding a 3rd child to the family can be a difficult choice to make but we made it and she totally completed our family. Anyway...we made a birth announcement CD with the Wishes soundtrack as the music to it. Also when they were testing MM+ (was that 2013?) we snagged a Wishes FP+ and had the best time sprawling out on the Rose Garden "lawn" and watching.


----------



## PrincessV

Sailormoon2 said:


> WHAT!!?? OMG!! I really hope this test "FAILS"! The whole point of rD is to wait in long character lines!! LOL!


IKR?! I truly thought it was a joke when I first saw my friend's FB post about it. What the heck was rD thinking?!?!


----------



## IamTrike

PrincessV said:


> Morning! I'm behind on this thread yet again. I'll try to do some catching up later, but for now - I have some crazy info direct from a friend currently at Tink...
> 
> My friend reports that there were NO character stops for the 5K this morning, other than a spot where you could get a Hook selfie from 10' away. She spoke with rD staff after the 5K and was told rD decided to "test" something for Tink: no character stops for the 5K or 10K and reduced characters for the half. Why? Because people were stopping for long lines in races and getting swept. Decision was made by rD Orlando, staff objected but were overruled. The runners are NOT happy.
> 
> A sign of things to come for future races? We'll see... public outcry isn't going to be pretty.



Holy crap.  First removing the castle from the half marathon route during Marathon weekend, and now reducing characters.   It's like they are thinking what can we do to make ourselves less unique.   Maybe one of the future races will let you experience the parking lots of all of the Walt Disney Theme Parks.


----------



## PrincessV

> *QOTD: *What is your weather threshold for running on the treadmill instead of outdoors? Any other reasons you may head to the TM instead of outdoors for a run?


ATTQOTD: Lightning and heat are the only things that drive me to the treadmill. And occasionally flooding. FL runner living in the Lightning Capital of the World, so yeah - summer is an endless checking of radar before and during summer runs. I like rain, but lightning is a deal-breaker. There are points during summer when I know my body can't take anymore heat, so I'll switch to deep water running in the pool if there's no lightning in the area, or the treadmill for some AC. I'll even break long runs into an hour+ outside, then finish the rest inside on a treadmill, when the heat is just too much.


----------



## FFigawi

IamTrike said:


> Holy crap.  First removing the castle from the half marathon route during Marathon weekend, and now reducing characters.   It's like they are thinking what can we do to make ourselves less unique.   Maybe one of the future races will let you experience the parking lots of all of the Walt Disney Theme Parks.



The certified course for the half goes through the castle. Let's not overreact. 

https://www.usatf.org/events/courses/maps/showMap.asp?courseID=FL17002TY


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

PrincessV said:


> My friend reports that there were NO character stops for the 5K this morning, other than a spot where you could get a Hook selfie from 10' away. She spoke with rD staff after the 5K and was told rD decided to "test" something for Tink: no character stops for the 5K or 10K and reduced characters for the half. Why? Because people were stopping for long lines in races and getting swept. Decision was made by rD Orlando, staff objected but were overruled. The runners are NOT happy.
> 
> A sign of things to come for future races? We'll see... public outcry isn't going to be pretty.



From my facebook feed today I am going to say the public outcry is very much not pretty! Not quite sure the thinking on this, isn't that the one thing that makes the whole runDisney thing unique? I am not a character stop person, but I do enjoy running past them and all the excitement they throw out on what can be some pretty dull parts of the courses. I have a hard time thinking this experiment will get the green light for future races, and I feel terrible for the people who ran the 5k this morning and the 10k tomorrow and got the shaft. It is peoples choice to stand in a line, and I guarantee that most people know what pace they are on when they are out there and are either willing to take the chance or not. Just a strange reason all around to me and in my gut it makes me think there might be something deeper to it than that...


----------



## SarahDisney

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> From my facebook feed today I am going to say the public outcry is very much not pretty! Not quite sure the thinking on this, isn't that the one thing that makes the whole runDisney thing unique? I am not a character stop person, but I do enjoy running past them and all the excitement they throw out on what can be some pretty dull parts of the courses. I have a hard time thinking this experiment will get the green light for future races, and I feel terrible for the people who ran the 5k this morning and the 10k tomorrow and got the shaft. It is peoples choice to stand in a line, and I guarantee that most people know what pace they are on when they are out there and are either willing to take the chance or not. Just a strange reason all around to me and in my gut it makes me think there might be something deeper to it than that...



I'm guessing the reason might be something along the lines of not wanting to pay people to stand out there in the costumes...

Here's my question: it sounds like there are going to be characters at the half (aka probably the race where the most people get swept), but not as many. If there aren't as many characters, aren't the lines for the characters going to be less spread out, i.e. each line will be longer? I know some people don't stop for every character, but they want to make sure to get a few character pictures, and here they're going to have fewer options, which means they have to wait in the longer lines.
Honestly, I think more characters is probably a better answer, because that spreads out the lines. But that's probably more expensive.

By the way ... one of my biggest fears for when I eventually do a runDisney half is getting swept because of a character line. But if it happened, I think I'd be either okay with it or pissed at myself for not paying more attention to my pacing. I certainly wouldn't blame runDisney. They told me that there's a pacing requirement, and if I don't keep that in mind when I decide to stop, that's my problem.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FredtheDuck said:


> @LSUlakes Can you please add another race for me? Just signed up to do my first half and will run it with my husband.
> 
> @DopeyBadger, I have my work cut out for me... this is the one with the time limit (sorry!!).
> 
> *September*
> 10 - FredtheDuck - Parks Half Marathon (Finish / N/A)



LOL, no apologies necessary.  I think you can do it!  Remember my motto, "If you want it, PROVE IT, by doing what is necessary to get it!"  By signing up for it, you stated you _wanted_ it.  Now we get to _prove_ it in the time between now and then.  I believe in you!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

SarahDisney said:


> I'm guessing the reason might be something along the lines of not wanting to pay people to stand out there in the costumes...



That was pretty much what I was thinking too but was hoping that wasn't the case.  



SarahDisney said:


> Here's my question: it sounds like there are going to be characters at the half (aka probably the race where the most people get swept), but not as many. If there aren't as many characters, aren't the lines for the characters going to be less spread out, i.e. each line will be longer? I know some people don't stop for every character, but they want to make sure to get a few character pictures, and here they're going to have fewer options, which means they have to wait in the longer lines.



Yep, agreed here. Those areas could also be potential cluster you-know-what areas even if you don't stand in line because people may see the lines and say no, but they will still stop and take pictures or selfies and the whole area could get jammed up. I guess we will find out on Sunday how all this goes down, I may just be pessimistic in my thinking.

I just feel so bad for the people this weekend who paid a heck of a lot of money and are ending up being a business experiment that is probably not going to work out well for the consumer. I hope for those people that this doesn't turn out as bad as it looks on paper!


----------



## PrincessV

SarahDisney said:


> If there aren't as many characters, aren't the lines for the characters going to be less spread out, i.e. each line will be longer? I know some people don't stop for every character, but they want to make sure to get a few character pictures, and here they're going to have fewer options, which means they have to wait in the longer lines.
> Honestly, I think more characters is probably a better answer, because that spreads out the lines. But that's probably more expensive.


ITA! It'll be interesting to see how it all pans out Sunday.



AbbyJaws2003 said:


> I just feel so bad for the people this weekend who paid a heck of a lot of money and are ending up being a business experiment that is probably not going to work out well for the consumer. I hope for those people that this doesn't turn out as bad as it looks on paper!


Right? I mean, it would be bad enough if rD made and announced that decision after registration, but before the races; people would at least have time to adjust expectations. But to just spring it on folks like this? That's bad business, bad PR, bad decision-making.


----------



## FredtheDuck

SarahDisney said:


> and here they're going to have fewer options, which means they have to wait in the longer lines.
> Honestly, I think more characters is probably a better answer, because that spreads out the lines. But that's probably more expensive.



I was literally just saying the same thing to my husband... I think it's also frustrating because they didn't mention the change beforehand. I think it would have been helpful to know to expect something different rather than go and be really disappointed with what you got for your money. 



DopeyBadger said:


> Now we get to _prove_ it in the time between now and then. I believe in you!



Aww, shucks. Thanks! I'm excited to give it my best!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I avoid the treadmill as much as possible and luckily in Alabama we don't deal with snow or ice regularly. The main reason I have to use the treadmill is when life gets in the way and I can't get my run done before dark. Where I live has no streetlights and I have not gotten the courage yet to run in complete darkness.

ATTQOTD: I watched some of it, but it just is not the same as in person. Luckily I got to see it a few last times in February. I also will probably not watch the new one until I go next February, I like the element of surprise.


----------



## Miranda

I am not much of a fireworks on video person so didn't watch last night and won't watch the new one.  I did like Wishes, though, and the previous one, and the previous one.   I pretty much like all fireworks.  I did get to see Holiday Wishes during MVMCP when we were there for W&D 2015 too and that was really nice.


----------



## sidrich

ATTQOTD: No but I am really fond of Wishes. I knew the music before I ever saw the show because my best friends family are huge Disney fans and her mother would be washing up after dinner and sing "May all your DISHES soon be clean!" to that tune. 

They were still there yesterday - come to think of it- I wonder if their trip lasts through today?

My favorite fireworks are the new Star Wars fireworks at Hollywood Studios. They feel so much closer- the finale just makes you gasp. and of course Star Wars music. For me the music is the best part of Disney fireworks shows.


----------



## Miranda

JClimacus said:


> Hats off to all those who are going to face down the nor'easter on Sunday and run the Maine Coast Marathon. If it were Disney, Boston or Chicago, or part of a 50 state thing,  I'd be there as well, but for a local race I can run next year, struggling against a 45 degree downpour lashed by 20 mph headwinds isn't worth it.


Yeah Sunday looks fantastic for racing on the NH seacoast.   I just keep telling myself mine is only a 5K, mine is only a 5K...


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I didn't watch last night and won't be home to watch tonight, but will definitely have to catch replays of both! I love all of Disney's night shows! 

(Side note- we really loved the Star Wars fireworks. I am not a big SW fan, but they were awesome!)


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: didn't catch Wishes last night and am a tiny bit sad it is gone (probably from a nostalgia point of view) but I am totally willing and eager to see the new show. 

In regards to the lack of characters for the Tink races, this really bums me out. Especially for the people who signed up for the races this weekend expecting to see characters. I don't always stop for characters but I enjoy it as the overall experience of a RunDisney event. RunDisney has done some things over the years that have gotten on my nerves but this is the first time where it has made me pause and think about continuing to go back and do events here.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I only like to see fireworks in person, and I want to be surprised when I go to the Magic Kingdom in a month!


----------



## Ariel484

Re: Never Land 5K. One "selfie stop" with Hook and Smee. 

I just talked to someone at the runDisney booth - basically asked why there were no characters (selfie stop doesn't count in my opinion). The decision was made "for safety" (due to course crowding) and it'll be like that tomorrow for the 10K as well. 

I didn't ask about the half or other race weekends, mostly because I felt like she was giving me pushback ("there were characters! They were just up high!") and I didn't want to snap at her. And I didn't know how to convey why it was so disappointing without seeming insane. I just expressed that I was disappointed and that if it was "for safety" then why weren't any characters in the finish area? That stumped her. 

I had other issues with the race besides no characters. They didn't corral it - it was just line up as you arrive. I thought I was in corral A because that was printed on my bib, but I read they just printed A on ALL bibs...what's the point of that?

The race starts in Disneyland Park - starting line is right in between the Matterhorn and the castle. I was up near the front of "corral A" and right when the race began I hit a wall of walkers - but because the pathways in Disneyland are so narrow, there was nowhere to go.  Having the race start in Disneyland means it's congested from the start.  I think moving the start line out of the park would help with congestion more than eliminating characters. 

The mile markers were scaled down from last year and didn't have clocks. Course was poorly lit in areas.  Less special stuff overall during the race compared to other Disney races. 

The pre-race stuff was neat (Tink flew over the castle and a "pirate" sand the Nationals Anthem) but the race itself was disappointing. I'll skip it in the future and I plan on emailing runDisney with my thoughts when the weekend is over. 

(And I'm typing this out while enjoying a Dole Whip float with rum...so things could be worse! )


----------



## McNs

Ariel484 said:


> (And I'm typing this out while enjoying a Dole Whip float with rum...so things could be worse! )




That at Trader Sams? We'll be there in 4.5 months might just have to try one


----------



## Ariel484

McNs said:


> That at Trader Sams? We'll be there in 4.5 months might just have to try one


I got it from the coffee place at the Disneyland Hotel


----------



## pixarmom

Thanks for the live report, @Ariel484!  Appreciate the rum dole whip perspective at the end!    Running a local half tomorrow and currently pouting because I'm not at Tink.   

As for the treadmill, I prefer to run outside but there are many reasons that I'll choose the treadmill:

1.  Too hot.
2.  More frequently, too cold.
3.  Raining.
4.  No childcare for our youngest.
5.  Don't want to figure out what to wear to be comfy.  Treadmill attire is always the same.
6.  Not feeling social, and don't want to say hello and wave a lot.  Or run with neighbor who happens to be out at the same time - this happens.
7.  Long run and don't want to be concerned about hydration, fuel, etc. I don't carry anything when I run, so on the treadmill, it's all right there.
8.  Multi-tasking. Had to watch college prep videos for our oldest, so I decided to run and watch over many sessions!  Same goes for kids who want to talk to me - we've solved a number of kid problems while I'm running on the treadmill.
9.  Can completely zone out - no concerns about traffic or street crossings (although my route has minimal street crossings, I still have to pay attention.)

My treadmill is in our basement rec room, so it's really easy.  But I really need more sunshine and the weather is improving - nothing beats outside in good weather and my regular route is really beautiful.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I don't like fireworks and don't understand the fascination.  My favorite thing about Wishes and those type of events:  lines are shorter at rides.

On a happy note, we leave for WDW in 8 days.


----------



## MrsHull

I did watch a video of last night's Wishes, but I won't watch the new show before our November trip. I like to be surprised by the new stuff. 

If there were to be fewer characters at the races, I don't think I would pay the price to go down to ever run one. That's part of the appeal to me.


----------



## Miranda

I didn't stop for any character pictures at my 2 races I did except for a selfie with the Army Men during W&D, but I did like seeing them out on the course.  I just wasn't interested in standing in a line.


----------



## SunDial

MrsHull said:


> I did watch a video of last night's Wishes, but I won't watch the new show before our November trip. I like to be surprised by the new stuff.
> 
> If there were to be fewer characters at the races, I don't think I would pay the price to go down to ever run one. That's part of the appeal to me.



You will love the new show.  Didn't get off work and be ready to drive up there in time.  So did watch the show and it is Amazing.   Thinking about driving up Sunday afternoon to watch in person.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> First things first. Hope all of the Moms out there have a great Mother's Day weekend and happy Mother's Day!
> 
> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Did you watch the last Wishes last night in person or stream? Will you watch the new show tonight? I believe Disney is streaming it. Any memorable stories you would like to share about wishes?



I saw a little of it on someone's Instagram story.  The crowds were insane!  I saw it when I was there for PHM weekend and said goodbye, so to speak.  I was right in front of the castle.  It's actually the first time I've ever been that close!  My favorite Wishes memory is actually from last year.  When I was out there for Princess, I did a resort-only trip...no parks.  I figured I would not be seeing any fireworks, but I was actually waiting for a bus outside of Magic Kingdom and Wishes started.  They actually piped the music into the bus stop.  It was a really long wait for the bus, but I didn't mind because it was long enough to see the whole show.  It was a really great surprise!  I'll never forget it.



camaker said:


> Did not watch last night and will not watch tonight.  I don't feel the magic in watching a fireworks (or any show, for that matter) show on a little screen at home.  I'll save it for an in person experience.  My most memorable Wishes experiences have been standing in the pouring rain and sometimes lightning at HalloWishes show time hoping that things would clear in time for the show to go on.  MNSSHP is by far our favorite party, but it always seems to get one of those evening Florida thunderstorm lines passing through during party time.  I'd say the number of parties we've gotten wet at far outweighs the dry ones.  On the plus side, it usually ends up in a less crowded showtime experience!



Same here!  I really do want to see Happily Ever After, but I want to be surprised when I see it in person.  I have a long wait, but I hope it is worth it!  I'm hearing good things so far.



SarahDisney said:


> I'm guessing the reason might be something along the lines of not wanting to pay people to stand out there in the costumes...
> 
> Here's my question: it sounds like there are going to be characters at the half (aka probably the race where the most people get swept), but not as many. If there aren't as many characters, aren't the lines for the characters going to be less spread out, i.e. each line will be longer? I know some people don't stop for every character, but they want to make sure to get a few character pictures, and here they're going to have fewer options, which means they have to wait in the longer lines.
> Honestly, I think more characters is probably a better answer, because that spreads out the lines. But that's probably more expensive.
> 
> By the way ... one of my biggest fears for when I eventually do a runDisney half is getting swept because of a character line. But if it happened, I think I'd be either okay with it or pissed at myself for not paying more attention to my pacing. I certainly wouldn't blame runDisney. They told me that there's a pacing requirement, and if I don't keep that in mind when I decide to stop, that's my problem.



I agree fewer characters seems like it will just be more crowded.  I have only ever waited in one character line (It was Vacation Genie!  I had to!), but I think they add to the experience.



Ariel484 said:


> Re: Never Land 5K. One "selfie stop" with Hook and Smee.
> 
> I just talked to someone at the runDisney booth - basically asked why there were no characters (selfie stop doesn't count in my opinion). The decision was made "for safety" (due to course crowding) and it'll be like that tomorrow for the 10K as well.
> 
> I didn't ask about the half or other race weekends, mostly because I felt like she was giving me pushback ("there were characters! They were just up high!") and I didn't want to snap at her. And I didn't know how to convey why it was so disappointing without seeming insane. I just expressed that I was disappointed and that if it was "for safety" then why weren't any characters in the finish area? That stumped her.
> 
> I had other issues with the race besides no characters. They didn't corral it - it was just line up as you arrive. I thought I was in corral A because that was printed on my bib, but I read they just printed A on ALL bibs...what's the point of that?
> 
> The race starts in Disneyland Park - starting line is right in between the Matterhorn and the castle. I was up near the front of "corral A" and right when the race began I hit a wall of walkers - but because the pathways in Disneyland are so narrow, there was nowhere to go.  Having the race start in Disneyland means it's congested from the start.  I think moving the start line out of the park would help with congestion more than eliminating characters.
> 
> The mile markers were scaled down from last year and didn't have clocks. Course was poorly lit in areas.  Less special stuff overall during the race compared to other Disney races.
> 
> The pre-race stuff was neat (Tink flew over the castle and a "pirate" sand the Nationals Anthem) but the race itself was disappointing. I'll skip it in the future and I plan on emailing runDisney with my thoughts when the weekend is over.
> 
> (And I'm typing this out while enjoying a Dole Whip float with rum...so things could be worse! )



This lack of corrals thing sounds crazy!  It seems like there are a lot more issues in DL than WDW, but that's just hearsay.  I've only ever done Princess weekend, so I don't really know.


----------



## McNs

Some answers to QOTD

Ah Ha moment - drinking and running don't mix. And I don't mean drinking while running (there are instances where that is appropriate) I'm talking night before. I'm finding more and more this year if I have a drink of an evening, even just a glass of wine, I have a crap run the next day. Legs feel like lead, ticker working hard for nothing. No drink, I feel much better. What makes this even worse is I work for a wine company. And I get free wine. Did you hear that? FREE WINE! And I can't drink it. At least not if I want to go for a run the next day. 

Wishes. Never been to WDW so not sure what I missed. Been to DLR 3 times but never much luck with fireworks. First year kids were little (4&7). We had a great spot in the hub but we are all short. Kids took turns at being held by me (no shoulders) which compromised what I could see. 2nd visit we had behaviour issues that resulted in early exits from the park.... 3rd visit was for the 60th - they had all the projections but parks were rammed. Watched once from Rivers of America after Fantasmic! which was OK, then again from the BTMRR exit after miss timing a ride-during-fireworks attempt. We'll see how things go at WDW this year - kids are older (8&11) which should help with later nights!


----------



## Ariel484

keahgirl8 said:


> This lack of corrals thing sounds crazy!  It seems like there are a lot more issues in DL than WDW, but that's just hearsay.  I've only ever done Princess weekend, so I don't really know.


I guess it's because the race starts ON Main Street, so there's no room to load us into separate corrals like every other race - they basically just filled up the hub as we arrived and then sent us in waves.  This also meant that we were on the most narrow part of the course at the very start of the race, so it was congested immediately.  I really feel like they need to move the start of that one out of the park.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Bunny Head 5k Time Trial Recap

A 19:29!  Another step in the right direction!


----------



## jmasgat

McNs said:


> What makes this even worse is I work for a wine company. And I get free wine. Did you hear that? FREE WINE! And I can't drink it. At least not if I want to go for a run the next day.



Will you be my friend?  I'll help you solve your awful problem of dealing with free wine.


----------



## pixarmom

Race report!  Kings and Queens Half Marathon.

The great:  Weather!  Started around 50 degrees, I think, and then warmed up a bit. Sunny but cool.  Course was wonderful - near/around a lake and VERY hilly.  I liked that - made it fun, interesting and challenging.  Lots of running zen.  Friendly fellow runners.  At mile 10, I thought, "I've never felt better at Mile 10!"  Swag = tech shirts, champagne or beer glasses, medals, free photos, and gift cards for age group winners.  Chocolate milk at the end!  I didn't expect a PR with the hills, so no PR today, but I was happy with 1:53:30.  3rd place age group, with 1st and 2nd way ahead of me.  According to my husband, "the other middle aged women finished 10-15 minutes before you."   That was true!

The not-so-great:  I'm not at Tink.  And I actually got a little blister, and that never happens.  That's it!

Lessons learned - many from all of you:  Wear red and white polka dot running skirt instead of yucky, faded old black skirt.  Focus on breath control and don't freak out when my pace picks up.  I really concentrated on that part.  Pour water on my neck at most aid stations.  Don't walk the entire aid station if I'm feeling strong - just walked a few steps for three sips, water pour and go.  Don't think of that pacer behind me and whether or not he will catch up.  Eat chicken that tastes good the night before the race, instead of super bland chicken. Eat new favorite pre-race breakfast:  sargento's balanced breaks - nuts, cheese and dried cranberries.  I did not miss you, banana!


----------



## pixarmom

DopeyBadger said:


> Bunny Head 5k Time Trial Recap
> 
> A 19:29!  Another step in the right direction!



Yay!!!  Happy for you!


----------



## JClimacus

Race Report: Yukanrun Fast Half Marathon, Hamilton MA

This was my replacement race for the Maine Coast Marathon, which is scheduled tomorrow for those souls braver than me.

Given I was trained up for Maine Coast, I was hoping to challenge my half PR on the rolling course in Hamilton. It was a nice day for running (50ish and overcast). I'm a natural slow starter, so when I started with 7:41, 7:52 and 7:45 miles I thought I was in good shape as I expected the pace to get down to 7:30-ish around 6 miles and beyond. Unfortunately, I discovered I couldn't sustain a pace faster than about 7:45 - I simply couldn't get enough oxygen into my lungs. So I cranked out those 7:45-7:50 miles for the rest of the race and ran a 1:42:28. That's my second fastest time for the half so it wasn't a bad day. I was 4th in my age group... I've been close to placing for an age group award a number of times but have never won one.

My pace runs for marathon training were never faster than an 8:20 pace so that's probably why I couldn't get any faster than I did. If I want to really take on running a sub 1:40 half I'll have to ratchet up the speed training. (I've never liked speed training. I love my long, slow runs).

On a Disney note, the woman next to us at breakfast after the race had fingernails painted with Minnie Mouse polka dots and Mickey (Minnie?) ears. Turns out she and her husband are leaving for a week at Disney tomorrow. The wait staff all came over and oohed and aahed over her fingernails. I was sorry I hadn't worn a Disney Marathon tech shirt.


----------



## JClimacus

DopeyBadger said:


> Bunny Head 5k Time Trial Recap
> 
> A 19:29!  Another step in the right direction!



Nice work!!


----------



## JClimacus

Mixup at the Maine Coast Marathon: Apparently a volunteer at mile 12 mistakenly directed runners down an out-and-back, adding 1/2 mile to the course. Something like half the field ran it before it was discovered and corrected. From the comments on FB people missed BQ's because of it and, as you might imagine, are not at all happy.


----------



## pixarmom

JClimacus said:


> Mixup at the Maine Coast Marathon: Apparently a volunteer at mile 12 mistakenly directed runners down an out-and-back, adding 1/2 mile to the course. Something like half the field ran it before it was discovered and corrected. From the comments on FB people missed BQ's because of it and, as you might imagine, are not at all happy.



Sounds like the cone mix-up at the MKE Running Festival marathon last year.  Ugh.


----------



## roxymama

Way behind on the thread but I finished my first half in 2:27:25 with a million pic stops so feeling exhausted but proud.  It was harder than I expected, more fun than I could imagine and I have a question....how do you all do dopey????  You all are nuts


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> Way behind on the thread but I finished my first half in 2:27:25 with a million pic stops so feeling exhausted but proud.  It was harder than I expected, more fun than I could imagine and I have a question....how do you all do dopey????  You all are nuts


Marathon training plan.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Ugh!  I am thirty pages behind!  I somehow always forget every year how crazy May is until school let's out for the summer.  

I was trying not to let my running fall victim to the craziness and then I ended up sick a couple weeks ago.  I have managed to eek out three days of running for two weeks, but have let the long runs slide since I am not officially in training for anything at the moment.  Plus I have a 5K next weekend, so I decided to put priority on my tempo run rather than banking distance.  (At least that is the story I tell myself.)


----------



## JulieODC

Tink race report!

It was an amazing race - perfect weather, felt amazing, fun course - crushed my goal of 2:30 by 17 min (unofficial 2:13:29). I can't say how perfectly the day went


----------



## doctorintheTARDIS

So here's a funny question.... I just had two of my wisdom teeth removed on Thursday. I'm still in mild pain....

Anyone think that would be any reason I couldn't run? I was on high level of pain meds until now, and still have stitches in.... but it's not like I need my mouth for running....(and I'm off the pain meds, just regular antibiotics to prevent infection now) 

Just wondering if anyone has been in a similar situation!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@doctorintheTARDIS I ran 24hrs after getting 12 stitches in my leg, probably wasn't the smartest move, but it didn't hurt, just ended up more swollen. I think it's really a personal descision.


----------



## jmasgat

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> So here's a funny question.... I just had two of my wisdom teeth removed on Thursday. I'm still in mild pain....
> 
> Anyone think that would be any reason I couldn't run? I was on high level of pain meds until now, and still have stitches in.... but it's not like I need my mouth for running....(and I'm off the pain meds, just regular antibiotics to prevent infection now)
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has been in a similar situation!



Careful of the dreaded "dry sockets"! Don't know if all that running could dislodge the clots.


----------



## michigandergirl

Race report: Official time for the River Bank Run 25K is 2:37:28 - a 5 minute PR. I'm pretty happy with that, although there's a part of me that knows I could have done even better, but we've had this walking challenge going on at work and my legs were not well rested before this race, so by mile 10 I had to slow it down a bit. This was the 40th anniversary of the River Bank Run and I was happy to be a part of it all, and I hope I can continue to run this race for may years to come.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Race Report:  First congrats to @michigandergirl on a great race!  I also ran the River Bank Run 25K yesterday.  No PR for me.  But overall it was a good day.  The race is like an out and back.  You leave Grand Rapids and after about two miles head out on a beautiful wood shaded road along side a river.  Those next 5 miles are pretty flat, shaded and fast.  Then you cross a bridge and begin working your way back.  But the back half is all rolling hills and was very sunny.  This really got to me and my pace slipped during miles 11-14.  I was able to pick it up over the last mile and a half, find some strength and a second wind to finish strong.  So I am happy with the race.  It is a very beautiful course and had really good support. Not even close to my PR on the course but I enjoyed the butt kicking it gave me!

I have a lot of milage over the next 6 weeks and a marathon in two weeks.  So I am going to chalk up River Bank Run and the Bayshore Marathon (Traverse City, MI) as fun long runs where I will get a medal at the end and be happy that I put in a hard effort.  For me all focus is on July 29th and my 12 hour race - not sure what I was thinking when I signed up for that one!


----------



## Miranda

My 5K race was ok today.   I finished in 36:51, which is my 2017 best so far. 

I ran yesterday with my run group (only 30-35 minutes) so my legs weren't completely fresh, and I have been sick for a few days with some kind of coughing/fever crud.  Honestly, between that and the torrential rain we have had all day long, I would have bagged on the race if not for needing to do 5 more of 6 races to finish my series and wanting to save the race to skip in case of emergency. 

I had a decent first mile (11:20 with a shoe tying stop since the laces got wet and loosened up), 2 mediocre miles (12:07, 12:04), and finished up with a 9:22 into the finish.  I felt really strong finishing up, which of course makes me question my head game in mile 2 and 3.  I pretty much mentally checked out those miles and was just slogging my way through the rain with a lot of walk breaks.  But I felt really strong at the end and my cardio felt pretty decent despite running hard to the finish (I wasn't gasping as much as usual), so slowly I am getting back in better shape.

I finished my day up with a 90 min Yin yoga class.  My hip/leg/back is feeling a little bit better after my first day of PT last week, where I had some dry needling done and then we did some strengthening stuff on the pilates reformer machine.  It's been a bit sorer the past couple days than it was immediately after my session on Tuesday, but I have 4 more weeks of PT 1x a week, so hopefully it continues to improve.  I confess I also am not as diligent about doing my back stretches that I have been assigned on the weekend... every 2 hours, do 10 Seal Pose. I don't know what the non-yoga term is for the position.   "Lie on tummy and press upper body upwards into a back bend with your hands slightly in front of you"


----------



## michigandergirl

Baloo in MI said:


> Race Report:  First congrats to @michigandergirl on a great race!  I also ran the River Bank Run 25K yesterday.  No PR for me.  But overall it was a good day.  The race is like an out and back.  You leave Grand Rapids and after about two miles head out on a beautiful wood shaded road along side a river.  Those next 5 miles are pretty flat, shaded and fast.  Then you cross a bridge and begin working your way back.  But the back half is all rolling hills and was very sunny.  This really got to me and my pace slipped during miles 11-14.  I was able to pick it up over the last mile and a half, find some strength and a second wind to finish strong.  So I am happy with the race.  It is a very beautiful course and had really good support. Not even close to my PR on the course but I enjoyed the butt kicking it gave me!
> 
> I have a lot of milage over the next 6 weeks and a marathon in two weeks.  So I am going to chalk up River Bank Run and the Bayshore Marathon (Traverse City, MI) as fun long runs where I will get a medal at the end and be happy that I put in a hard effort.  For me all focus is on July 29th and my 12 hour race - not sure what I was thinking when I signed up for that one!



I agree, I felt great in the shade and then those hills combined with the sun - total butt kicking! Good luck at Bayshore, that race is on my bucket list!


----------



## FredtheDuck

JClimacus said:


> FB people missed BQ's because of it and, as you might imagine, are not at all happy.



That's awful. I can't even imagine how upset those folks are. 



roxymama said:


> I finished my first half in 2:27:25 with a million pic stops so feeling exhausted but proud



Happy dance, happy dance, happy dance!!! : ) 



Mickey Momma said:


> craziness and then I ended up sick a couple weeks ago



Same thing happened to me in early April. Be nice to yourself while you recover (meaning, don't push yourself too hard before you're fully better), you'll be back in no time. 



JulieODC said:


> crushed my goal of 2:30 by 17 min (unofficial 2:13:29)



AMAZING! Congrats on crushing your goal! That's quite a finishing time!!



michigandergirl said:


> River Bank Run 25K is 2:37:28 - a 5 minute PR



5 minutes! That's huge! Nice work!!!



Baloo in MI said:


> Not even close to my PR on the course but I enjoyed the butt kicking it gave me!



I really love this mentality. What a good way to look at a tough race!

In other news, I wanted to welcome @MoanasPapa to the thread. He's my husband (I know... my username makes it seem like I'm a dude, but I'm not ) and has had to listen to me talk all about how much I'm learning and thinking about as a result of this forum, so he's decided to check it out for himself as we train for the Parks Half in September.


----------



## LSUfan4444

First race of 2017 is in the books..Gulf Coast Half Ironman.  This was more of a trial run on a new training approach I plan on using this fall as I make a run at 70.3 world championships in South Africa so I was pleased and learned alot. Fun, hot day and not Im just 4 days from a trip to WDW and less than a week from the Castway Cay 5K

26th - 40-44
167th Overall

Swim - cancelled due to high seas and rip currents
Bike - 2:29 : 22.4 MPH
Run - 1:50 : 8:29 /mile

Total race time of 4:22ish.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JulieODC said:


> Tink race report!
> 
> It was an amazing race - perfect weather, felt amazing, fun course - crushed my goal of 2:30 by 17 min (unofficial 2:13:29). I can't say how perfectly the day went



Wow! That is an awesome time improvement in just a few months! Congratulations!! 
Tell us your secret!


----------



## LSUlakes

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Current Races:
> 
> April 20, 2018 Dark Side 5k
> April 21, 2018 Dark Side 10K
> April 22, 2018 Dark Side Half Marathon



I have a list on my desktop that I have started for 2018 and added these to it. Just wanted to let you know I have them down, just not on the OP of this thread. 



JClimacus said:


> Mixup at the Maine Coast Marathon: Apparently a volunteer at mile 12 mistakenly directed runners down an out-and-back, adding 1/2 mile to the course. Something like half the field ran it before it was discovered and corrected. From the comments on FB people missed BQ's because of it and, as you might imagine, are not at all happy.



This seems to be happening a lot lately or we just hear about it more because of social media... Either way it stinks!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Have you ever DNS or DNF a particular race because conditions maybe weren't ideal for a goal or BQ, to run another race the following weekend? If so, did it work?

ATTQOTD: I have skipped 5k's for this before, but it was going to be a race day registration for me, so I technically did not get a DNS or DNF. I did have a much better race with the wait as weather conditions were more favorable.


----------



## JulieODC

run.minnie.miles said:


> Wow! That is an awesome time improvement in just a few months! Congratulations!!
> Tell us your secret!



Nothing too exciting - mainly took some steps to prevent the tummy trouble I had at PHM (shout out to Imodium) - and changed my run/walk ratio from 2/1 to 3/1. I also added a 4th running day and did a little speedwork on that day.

Also, I listened to a podcast where the guest mentioned that you need to "get comfortable with feeling uncomfortable" - and that really stuck with me, and helps me push just a little harder.


----------



## pixarmom

A few races to add to the list!

June 10:  Rock N Sole Half Marathon
July 9:  Pewaukee Triathlon
October 1:  Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon

Thanks!!!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: Nope


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever DNS or DNF a particular race because conditions maybe weren't ideal for a goal or BQ, to run another race the following weekend? If so, did it work?


Nope. Unless I was physically incapable I don't know if I would ever just not finish a race.


----------



## Dis5150

Race recap Peace, Love and Goodwill 1/2: I should have known things were going to go bad when, still at work on Friday, I get a phone call from DH that the tail lights on his truck stopped working. We were supposed to drive to Little Rock to spend the night after I got off, which would have us driving in the dark. And my truck is sitting in my yard with a bad fuel pump. And our good truck is at the dealer getting a new engine. So his truck was our only option. I quickly texted my boss to get off early so we could get to our hotel before dark.

In the rush to get out of town, I forgot my breakfast and my race fuel. But I didn’t realize that until right before I went to bed, when I was laying out my race stuff. And of course the hotel is in a residential area so nowhere to get anything else. I had to do packet pickup at 6:00am so nothing was open in the morning either. Slept very poorly – beds were awful. Which is sad, because I really liked everything else about the hotel and it is very convenient for a lot of races in Little Rock. In the hotel lobby they had some cashews for sale so I bought a couple bags. Ate one for breakfast and took the other to eat during the race.

Found the race pretty easily and got my bib and swag and sat in the truck until right before the start at 7:00. I started out pretty well. I knew I had to maintain a 12:00mm to get the time I was going for. First 5 miles I was at 12:00 or under, which was pretty good, considering we had to cross a bridge with a very steep up and down on the 2nd mile, then make a little loop and then cross it again. Miles 6-8 were ok, I was still keeping up my pace within a few seconds. But I had to make a bathroom stop at mile 9 and it cost me. They had no porta potties on the course, just the park bathrooms so I had to go off course to use it. By the time I got back on course I was 3 minutes behind where I needed to be. There was a water stop there so I grabbed a water and a Gatorade. It was already in the 70’s by then and I was feeling it.

Around mile 11 I started getting chills and feeling lightheaded. I honestly thought I was going to pass out and would have quit the race if there had been ANYONE checking on the racers. Nope, no medical tents, no people on golf carts or bikes checking on us. We were on our own. I started walking, just trying to get to the next water station. I was in tears by this point but just wanted to get a drink. Come around the corner to the water stop and think, “that’s weird, no one handing out cups. Guess I have to go get it myself”. Walk over to the table and nothing. They ran out of cups. There were two volunteers there who were both off to the side on their cell phones who never even looked at me. I seriously lost it at this point. I am not someone who swears very much but I dropped a few f bombs, as in “Are you f’***ing kidding me??” And they never even acknowledged me. I honestly think I was delirious at that point. I  just kept walking.

There were no racers anywhere near me as far as I could see in front or behind me. And I was probably near the back of the middle of the pack. I just wanted to get done so I just kept walking. I texted my DH somewhere around mile 12 as I was supposed to, so he would know when to head to the finish line. My text went like this “12. And I am walking because I don’t give a sh** anymore! He immediately texted back to know what was wrong. I texted back about the water stop being out of cups and that I had no water for about 4 miles at this point. I read my texts later and don’t know how he knew what I was saying as it was jibberish. He actually started walking on the course to bring me a drink when I got to a water stop and texted him I had a drink. So he went back to the finish line. I told the volunteers there about the other stop not having cups and they said, “yeah, we are almost out too. We will get more next year.” Yeah, that’s gonna help the people behind me. I had about ¾ of a mile left and started doing my intervals again, just to try and get done. Finally see the finish line and managed to run in. 2 volunteers there, giving me a plastic medal and a bottle of water. Everyone else was at the tents. DH took the lid off my water for me and I leaned on a post and took a few drinks but felt like I was going to throw up. I started hyperventilating as I could not catch my breath and I had serious chills/goosebumps. DH says you need to sit down, so he guided me to the food tent. They actually had a lot of stuff in there and I grabbed some M&M’s, chips, granola bar, Oreo’s and a chocolate milk. After I downed the chocolate milk, candy and granola bar and sat there a while I started feeling normal again.

I have never felt like that before. The only thing I can think of is my blood sugar dropped really low? I was really disappointed in the race. It was on the Arkansas River Trail, which is beautiful but it was an open course and had lots of bikes, other runners, people walking etc. I actually got clipped in the elbow by a woman on a bike around mile 6. Then some little kid on a bike almost ran into the back of me around mile 8. My personal opinion is that it is inexcusable to run out of cups so close to the end of a course and not do anything about it, especially since it was hot. And to not have people checking on the runners is just dangerous. I finished with a 2:45:17, which is a 4 minute PR for me. I was very surprised with that as I walked the last 3 miles pretty much. Then last night I was checking to see if my run had uploaded to my coaches training site and I see my distance, 13.09 miles! I am ALWAYS way over on mileage on a race. So they had a short course. All in all it was a bad race and I’m just glad I didn’t pass out somewhere on the course. L


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JulieODC said:


> Nothing too exciting - mainly took some steps to prevent the tummy trouble I had at PHM (shout out to Imodium) - and changed my run/walk ratio from 2/1 to 3/1. I also added a 4th running day and did a little speedwork on that day.
> 
> Also, I listened to a podcast where the guest mentioned that you need to "get comfortable with feeling uncomfortable" - and that really stuck with me, and helps me push just a little harder.



That is awesome! Way to go, girl! (I also am a believer in a little pre-race imodium btw)

I need to master the feeling uncomfortable thing...


----------



## FredtheDuck

Dis5150 said:


> I was really disappointed in the race. It was on the Arkansas River Trail, which is beautiful but it was an open course and had lots of bikes, other runners, people walking etc. I actually got clipped in the elbow by a woman on a bike around mile 6. Then some little kid on a bike almost ran into the back of me around mile 8. My personal opinion is that it is inexcusable to run out of cups so close to the end of a course and not do anything about it, especially since it was hot. And to not have people checking on the runners is just dangerous. I finished with a 2:45:17, which is a 4 minute PR for me. I was very surprised with that as I walked the last 3 miles pretty much.



After all that, you still PR'd (I know the course was short, but still!), which is truly amazing. This sounds like a nightmare of a race both in terms of how it was organized and how you felt, and I'm so sorry that those last three miles were as miserable as they were. I completely agree that a lack of cups and no runner checks is blatantly dangerous - I'm glad you made it across safely.


----------



## pixarmom

Dis5150 said:


> Race recap Peace, Love and Goodwill 1/2: I should have known things were going to go bad when, still at work on Friday, I get a phone call from DH that the tail lights on his truck stopped working. We were supposed to drive to Little Rock to spend the night after I got off, which would have us driving in the dark. And my truck is sitting in my yard with a bad fuel pump. And our good truck is at the dealer getting a new engine. So his truck was our only option. I quickly texted my boss to get off early so we could get to our hotel before dark.
> 
> In the rush to get out of town, I forgot my breakfast and my race fuel. But I didn’t realize that until right before I went to bed, when I was laying out my race stuff. And of course the hotel is in a residential area so nowhere to get anything else. I had to do packet pickup at 6:00am so nothing was open in the morning either. Slept very poorly – beds were awful. Which is sad, because I really liked everything else about the hotel and it is very convenient for a lot of races in Little Rock. In the hotel lobby they had some cashews for sale so I bought a couple bags. Ate one for breakfast and took the other to eat during the race.
> 
> Found the race pretty easily and got my bib and swag and sat in the truck until right before the start at 7:00. I started out pretty well. I knew I had to maintain a 12:00mm to get the time I was going for. First 5 miles I was at 12:00 or under, which was pretty good, considering we had to cross a bridge with a very steep up and down on the 2nd mile, then make a little loop and then cross it again. Miles 6-8 were ok, I was still keeping up my pace within a few seconds. But I had to make a bathroom stop at mile 9 and it cost me. They had no porta potties on the course, just the park bathrooms so I had to go off course to use it. By the time I got back on course I was 3 minutes behind where I needed to be. There was a water stop there so I grabbed a water and a Gatorade. It was already in the 70’s by then and I was feeling it.
> 
> Around mile 11 I started getting chills and feeling lightheaded. I honestly thought I was going to pass out and would have quit the race if there had been ANYONE checking on the racers. Nope, no medical tents, no people on golf carts or bikes checking on us. We were on our own. I started walking, just trying to get to the next water station. I was in tears by this point but just wanted to get a drink. Come around the corner to the water stop and think, “that’s weird, no one handing out cups. Guess I have to go get it myself”. Walk over to the table and nothing. They ran out of cups. There were two volunteers there who were both off to the side on their cell phones who never even looked at me. I seriously lost it at this point. I am not someone who swears very much but I dropped a few f bombs, as in “Are you f’***ing kidding me??” And they never even acknowledged me. I honestly think I was delirious at that point. I  just kept walking.
> 
> There were no racers anywhere near me as far as I could see in front or behind me. And I was probably near the back of the middle of the pack. I just wanted to get done so I just kept walking. I texted my DH somewhere around mile 12 as I was supposed to, so he would know when to head to the finish line. My text went like this “12. And I am walking because I don’t give a sh** anymore! He immediately texted back to know what was wrong. I texted back about the water stop being out of cups and that I had no water for about 4 miles at this point. I read my texts later and don’t know how he knew what I was saying as it was jibberish. He actually started walking on the course to bring me a drink when I got to a water stop and texted him I had a drink. So he went back to the finish line. I told the volunteers there about the other stop not having cups and they said, “yeah, we are almost out too. We will get more next year.” Yeah, that’s gonna help the people behind me. I had about ¾ of a mile left and started doing my intervals again, just to try and get done. Finally see the finish line and managed to run in. 2 volunteers there, giving me a plastic medal and a bottle of water. Everyone else was at the tents. DH took the lid off my water for me and I leaned on a post and took a few drinks but felt like I was going to throw up. I started hyperventilating as I could not catch my breath and I had serious chills/goosebumps. DH says you need to sit down, so he guided me to the food tent. They actually had a lot of stuff in there and I grabbed some M&M’s, chips, granola bar, Oreo’s and a chocolate milk. After I downed the chocolate milk, candy and granola bar and sat there a while I started feeling normal again.
> 
> I have never felt like that before. The only thing I can think of is my blood sugar dropped really low? I was really disappointed in the race. It was on the Arkansas River Trail, which is beautiful but it was an open course and had lots of bikes, other runners, people walking etc. I actually got clipped in the elbow by a woman on a bike around mile 6. Then some little kid on a bike almost ran into the back of me around mile 8. My personal opinion is that it is inexcusable to run out of cups so close to the end of a course and not do anything about it, especially since it was hot. And to not have people checking on the runners is just dangerous. I finished with a 2:45:17, which is a 4 minute PR for me. I was very surprised with that as I walked the last 3 miles pretty much. Then last night I was checking to see if my run had uploaded to my coaches training site and I see my distance, 13.09 miles! I am ALWAYS way over on mileage on a race. So they had a short course. All in all it was a bad race and I’m just glad I didn’t pass out somewhere on the course. L



Wow - that is a whole lot of awful.  But yay for PR (even with short course!) and for pulling through!


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: I haven't had a DNF yet (knock on wood). I have had like 3-4 DNS, either because I got injured after registering or I was totally burned out on running and not trained well enough. 

Character update for Tink: 4 stops at the 10K and 6 at the half. I guess all of the complaints worked!


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: No DNS or DNF for me yet. I don't think I would, even if I don't expect to reach my goal, just because I'm still at a point where a race tends to be a bit of a big event for me, and it's not so easy for me to just say "not gonna happen" and reschedule.


----------



## pixarmom

QOTD:  DNS last month based on kid activity schedule.  Oldest advanced in a vocal competition, and performance was on the morning of a half marathon.  I had already run two half marathons and a 5K last month, so it was probably for the best.  But that's the only one - and I should be careful not to register too early for these.

No DNFs.  Although I did run a half last year in crazy extreme heat, where they turned off the clocks to make sure everyone slowed down, but runners were permitted to complete the course, cross the finish line and collect medals.  They recorded us as "finished" but without times.  At that point, I didn't care about my time anyway - just felt good about crossing the finish line safely under those conditions!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Not yet, knock on wood. I think if someone was really hoping for a BQ and it wasn't ideal conditions, a DNS or DNF is understandable.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  No DNFs or DNS for me.  Local races I usually wait to register for so I've never had a DNS.  Disney, barring a broken limb or something, I think Disney I'd show up and walk no matter what due to the price paid and the fact we always make run trips into vacations so we'd be there anyway.

As for DNFs I am not someone who is overly concerned with my finish time but I am committed to the finish.   So I can't imagine not finishing even if it required a lot of walking due to injury or illness.  It would take me being swept to get a DNF I think. At PHM 2016 it felt like everything that could go wrong did, but after my last bathroom stop in MK I j literally said to myself "Finishing with how things are going is plenty of accomplishment" and I decided to stop for every picture I could, walk as much as I had to and just make sure I finished.  I had plenty of time to work with as I started in D and ran too fast the first four miles (which is likely what caused most of my problems) I was mad at myself at the end, because somewhere around mile 10 maybe I felt good enough to run normally again, and feared I'd been to easy on myself.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever DNS or DNF a particular race because conditions maybe weren't ideal for a goal or BQ, to run another race the following weekend? If so, did it work?



I have yet to DNF a race and my one DNS was not for the reasons that you asked about.  I probably should have DNF'd the half that I tore my hamstring at mile 2 in, but I'm kind of stubborn that way.  That injury led me to DNS another half about 6 weeks later, as I was not cleared for even interval running at that point.  Generally speaking, I'm pretty motivated to get my money's worth out of an entry fee and it would take extreme conditions for me to DNS.  Last fall, the Race 13.1 Raleigh half was run while Hurricane Matthew was passing through.  That might have been enough for me to DNS, but I was not registered, fortunately...


----------



## JulieODC

No DNF for me yet!


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: All of my races have been local, and, knock wood, decent conditions (disclaimer, very small _n_). I almost didn't register for the 10k last month because it looked like the weather was going to be awful, but the forecast changed so we registered at pack pickup the day before. So, no cause to DNF or DNS so far.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Technically, I DNS my HM last weekend, but I took advantage of the refund policy a couple months ago so I don't think it counts.   In a couple weeks I will for sure be DNS'ing my other HM, which makes me super sad.  I have not DNF'd a race, though.


----------



## roxymama

No dnf for me.  I've had some dns due to either babysitting issues or schedule conflicts.  But I have had a few "change of pace plan" due to weather, but still completed the races.


----------



## Nole95

No DNFs for me.  Closest I probably came was the 2016 RnR Savannah.  At about mile 20, I had a hernia flare up and cause me some good pain.  Walked it off and kept going.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I have one DNS from the 10 miler last weekend that they shut down due to lightning during the race anyway and I would have had a DNF at my half Saturday if anyone had been on the course to get help from.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I have 1 DNF, and although I never thought this would happen to me, because I am uber-competitive, and typically have the "finish no matter what" mindset. I literally could not. My legs completely seized up at kilometer 30 of a marathon. I attempted to hobble another 2K and then my legs basically collapsed. It was very hot, and I know it had to do with electrolytes, but didn't really process the technical jargon at the time. I am actually taking a reprise of this course on May 28th


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: None for me at this point.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: 1 DNF for me, but not on purpose. Manny-Hanny 3.5 miles, I was in way over my head pace-wise. I passed out around mile 3. I've shared this before: the first clue I had that something was wrong was this thought: 'That's weird. my hands are hitting the pavement. That's never happened before.'


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Never a DNF.  Had 1 DNS for a 5K Turkey Trot ~3 years ago.  Despite knowing I was going to be on the night shift prior to the race, I still thought it was a great idea to sign up for an early morning race.  Well, then there was freezing rain/wintry mix on Thanksgiving morning, and my bed won out after being awake for way too many hours!  DH had picked up our bibs/shirts the night before, so that's one race where we didn't actually earn the shirt. Have learned that it's better to wait until closer to the local race date before signing up, so I don't chicken out due to work schedule or weather.


----------



## Sailormoon2

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> 'That's weird. my hands are hitting the pavement. That's never happened before.'


WOW! That's crazy!!!


----------



## Chaitali

I've had one DNS, a smaller local trail half where I hadn't trained on trails and then it rained all weekend.  I just decided it wasn't worth it to me.  I had a DNF this year   It was really cold at RnR DC this year and my knee locked up around mile 9 or so.  I could barely bend my knee and I ended up deciding to step out of the race.  I was worried about causing actual injury if I tried to keep hobbling the last 4 miles.  I had the Star Wars Half at Disney World a month later and didn't want to risk losing all the money I had put in for that if I hurt myself.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

1 DNS for me.  I registered and trained for the Annapolis half marathon in 2013 and then couldn't make it to the race, because of crazy family schedules that just make it impossible for me to go.  I was pretty bummed out, but I did run my own 13.1 in my town that same week and that made me feel better about the training I did!


----------



## Ariel484

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have one DNS from the 10 miler last weekend that they shut down due to lightning during the race anyway and I would have had a DNF at my half Saturday if anyone had been on the course to get help from.


Did you email the race director? Sounds like such an awful experience.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD: That hasn't happened to me so far, but the closest I came was the princess half earlier this year. My knee was in serious pain and I walked most of it, so if it had been a less generous race I may not have made it. For my missed goal times, I've just backed off and cruised through. However, I'm not sure how I would handle a close BQ attempt, if another opportunity was soon after. That and a bad injury are the only scenarios where I think I would pull myself from a race.

EDIT: Oh, yeah, I do have 1 DNS! (duh) It was the Marine Corps 17.75k trail race this past March. My grandmother's memorial service was that day.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Also if I can add my races to the list on the first page, I would appreciate it! 

June 24- AF Canyon Run Against Cancer- half marathon (goal time 2:25)
July 14- SOJO Glow Run at Midnight- 10K (goal time 1:05)
October 14- Haunted Half Marathon Salt Lake City - (goal time 2:23)

Still loving this thread so much, even though I'm not posting as much.  I really appreciate all of the race reports especially!  Thanks for helping to motivate me, you guys!


----------



## Dis5150

Ariel484 said:


> Did you email the race director? Sounds like such an awful experience.



Not yet but I will be.


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever DNS or DNF a particular race because conditions maybe weren't ideal for a goal or BQ, to run another race the following weekend? If so, did it work?



I've never not finished, no matter how bad things got. The one race I decided not to start was Maine Coast last weekend, not so much because I was worried about time but because it looked like it would be a miserable experience. I'm glad I substituted a half in better weather.


----------



## Ariel484

Dis5150 said:


> Not yet but I will be.


I'm sorry it was so awful and I'm really glad you're okay - and that your husband was there with you!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever DNS or DNF a particular race because conditions maybe weren't ideal for a goal or BQ, to run another race the following weekend? If so, did it work?


HA, your timing is impeccable... just had my first DNF this weekend! I knew it was going to be hot, and I was only running the race (10K) for PoT, so I went in with the knowledge that if I couldn't maintain the pace I needed past the first couple miles, there was no reason to continue pushing. I nailed my pace for the first 2 miles, but was so overheated by mid-mile 3, I couldn't keep it up. At mile 4, I bailed: had no desire to finish, felt like garbage, and from there it was a shorter walk to my car than to walk the rest of the course to the finish. WHY do FL race directors not start races in hot weather before sunrise?!?!?! Didn't start until 7am, at which point the sun was beating down, adding to the 90% humidity and 80* temp. 

I don't have another race lined up, though. Because summer in FL. So I'll be minus a PoT again for a while. Whatever. I don't think I even care anymore, lol!

I've DNS'd our annual Turkey Trot, not once, not twice, but THREE times because it was "too cold". Last year, I didn't even bother registering... and conditions were perfect.


----------



## MissLiss279

LSUlakes said:


> Date - Poster - Race & Distance (Goal / Result)



Just joining the running thread, and wanted to add my races. Call me crazy, but this is what I'm signed up for:

6/7 - The Big Run 5k (NG)
6/17 - Anchorage Mayor's Marathon (5:15?)
9/2 - Pocatello Marathon (5:05?)
9/10 - Bozeman Marathon (Finish)
10/8 - Chicago Marathon (5:05)
10/29 - Air Capital Half Marathon (2:10)
11/19 - Rt. 66 Marathon (Finish)


----------



## JClimacus

MissLiss279 said:


> Just joining the running thread, and wanted to add my races. Call me crazy, but this is what I'm signed up for:
> 
> 6/7 - The Big Run 5k (NG)
> 6/17 - Anchorage Mayor's Marathon (5:15?)
> 9/2 - Pocatello Marathon (5:05?)
> 9/10 - Bozeman Marathon (Finish)
> 10/8 - Chicago Marathon (5:05)
> 10/29 - Air Capital Half Marathon (2:10)
> 11/19 - Rt. 66 Marathon (Finish)



Yes I will call you crazy.


----------



## DVCFan1994

JClimacus said:


> I've never not finished, no matter how bad things got. The one race I decided not to start was Maine Coast last weekend, not so much because I was worried about time but because it looked like it would be a miserable experience. I'm glad I substituted a half in better weather.



Last year when I really hurt my hamstring in June and by August knew I'd have to defer Marine Corps, Maine Coast was my original "new" plan for a first full.  Kind of happy that didn't happen (thought not for the reasons why).  Several people in the running club I belong to did the race, and the weather sounded bad enough, but add the extra mileage and wow, I just think it would have been a miserable first marathon experience.


----------



## JulieODC

Glad you are ok @Dis5150 - that must have been scary.


----------



## Simba's Girl

@doctorintheTARDIS  I have run when I shouldn't have...when I had my radial head removed before my bandages and stitches were out I ran. It was fine but awkward and definitely NOT respecting my body.

I know the itchy feeling of wanting to run when you can't. Maybe go for a walk in the meantime if you can. You don't want a dry socket.


----------



## Dis5150

FredtheDuck said:


> After all that, you still PR'd (I know the course was short, but still!), which is truly amazing. This sounds like a nightmare of a race both in terms of how it was organized and how you felt, and I'm so sorry that those last three miles were as miserable as they were. I completely agree that a lack of cups and no runner checks is blatantly dangerous - I'm glad you made it across safely.



Thank you, me too! 



pixarmom said:


> Wow - that is a whole lot of awful.  But yay for PR (even with short course!) and for pulling through!



Thank you! 



JulieODC said:


> Glad you are ok @Dis5150 - that must have been scary.



Thank you! It was scary, I have never felt like that before. And I have NEVER considered quitting in a race.


----------



## Dis5150

Ariel484 said:


> I'm sorry it was so awful and I'm really glad you're okay - and that your husband was there with you!



Thank you! I was never so happy to see him as I was at the finish line! I can't even imagine if I had driven there alone!


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis5150 said:


> Race recap Peace, Love and Goodwill 1/2: I should have known things were going to go bad when, still at work on Friday, I get a phone call from DH that the tail lights on his truck stopped working. We were supposed to drive to Little Rock to spend the night after I got off, which would have us driving in the dark. And my truck is sitting in my yard with a bad fuel pump. And our good truck is at the dealer getting a new engine. So his truck was our only option. I quickly texted my boss to get off early so we could get to our hotel before dark.
> 
> In the rush to get out of town, I forgot my breakfast and my race fuel. But I didn’t realize that until right before I went to bed, when I was laying out my race stuff. And of course the hotel is in a residential area so nowhere to get anything else. I had to do packet pickup at 6:00am so nothing was open in the morning either. Slept very poorly – beds were awful. Which is sad, because I really liked everything else about the hotel and it is very convenient for a lot of races in Little Rock. In the hotel lobby they had some cashews for sale so I bought a couple bags. Ate one for breakfast and took the other to eat during the race.
> 
> Found the race pretty easily and got my bib and swag and sat in the truck until right before the start at 7:00. I started out pretty well. I knew I had to maintain a 12:00mm to get the time I was going for. First 5 miles I was at 12:00 or under, which was pretty good, considering we had to cross a bridge with a very steep up and down on the 2nd mile, then make a little loop and then cross it again. Miles 6-8 were ok, I was still keeping up my pace within a few seconds. But I had to make a bathroom stop at mile 9 and it cost me. They had no porta potties on the course, just the park bathrooms so I had to go off course to use it. By the time I got back on course I was 3 minutes behind where I needed to be. There was a water stop there so I grabbed a water and a Gatorade. It was already in the 70’s by then and I was feeling it.
> 
> Around mile 11 I started getting chills and feeling lightheaded. I honestly thought I was going to pass out and would have quit the race if there had been ANYONE checking on the racers. Nope, no medical tents, no people on golf carts or bikes checking on us. We were on our own. I started walking, just trying to get to the next water station. I was in tears by this point but just wanted to get a drink. Come around the corner to the water stop and think, “that’s weird, no one handing out cups. Guess I have to go get it myself”. Walk over to the table and nothing. They ran out of cups. There were two volunteers there who were both off to the side on their cell phones who never even looked at me. I seriously lost it at this point. I am not someone who swears very much but I dropped a few f bombs, as in “Are you f’***ing kidding me??” And they never even acknowledged me. I honestly think I was delirious at that point. I  just kept walking.
> 
> There were no racers anywhere near me as far as I could see in front or behind me. And I was probably near the back of the middle of the pack. I just wanted to get done so I just kept walking. I texted my DH somewhere around mile 12 as I was supposed to, so he would know when to head to the finish line. My text went like this “12. And I am walking because I don’t give a sh** anymore! He immediately texted back to know what was wrong. I texted back about the water stop being out of cups and that I had no water for about 4 miles at this point. I read my texts later and don’t know how he knew what I was saying as it was jibberish. He actually started walking on the course to bring me a drink when I got to a water stop and texted him I had a drink. So he went back to the finish line. I told the volunteers there about the other stop not having cups and they said, “yeah, we are almost out too. We will get more next year.” Yeah, that’s gonna help the people behind me. I had about ¾ of a mile left and started doing my intervals again, just to try and get done. Finally see the finish line and managed to run in. 2 volunteers there, giving me a plastic medal and a bottle of water. Everyone else was at the tents. DH took the lid off my water for me and I leaned on a post and took a few drinks but felt like I was going to throw up. I started hyperventilating as I could not catch my breath and I had serious chills/goosebumps. DH says you need to sit down, so he guided me to the food tent. They actually had a lot of stuff in there and I grabbed some M&M’s, chips, granola bar, Oreo’s and a chocolate milk. After I downed the chocolate milk, candy and granola bar and sat there a while I started feeling normal again.
> 
> I have never felt like that before. The only thing I can think of is my blood sugar dropped really low? I was really disappointed in the race. It was on the Arkansas River Trail, which is beautiful but it was an open course and had lots of bikes, other runners, people walking etc. I actually got clipped in the elbow by a woman on a bike around mile 6. Then some little kid on a bike almost ran into the back of me around mile 8. My personal opinion is that it is inexcusable to run out of cups so close to the end of a course and not do anything about it, especially since it was hot. And to not have people checking on the runners is just dangerous. I finished with a 2:45:17, which is a 4 minute PR for me. I was very surprised with that as I walked the last 3 miles pretty much. Then last night I was checking to see if my run had uploaded to my coaches training site and I see my distance, 13.09 miles! I am ALWAYS way over on mileage on a race. So they had a short course. All in all it was a bad race and I’m just glad I didn’t pass out somewhere on the course. L



Congrats on the PR and I'm sorry you had such a bad experience. 



MissLiss279 said:


> Just joining the running thread, and wanted to add my races. Call me crazy, but this is what I'm signed up for:
> 
> 6/7 - The Big Run 5k (NG)
> 6/17 - Anchorage Mayor's Marathon (5:15?)
> 9/2 - Pocatello Marathon (5:05?)
> 9/10 - Bozeman Marathon (Finish)
> 10/8 - Chicago Marathon (5:05)
> 10/29 - Air Capital Half Marathon (2:10)
> 11/19 - Rt. 66 Marathon (Finish)



Welcome to the thread! I will add you race list to the first post. Thats a aggressive race schedule, but some cool destinations. Are you working on the 50 marathon / 50 states? If so, would you mind sharing your list of marathons completed. I think we would all find it interesting to see which runs you have done.


----------



## MissLiss279

LSUlakes said:


> Congrats on the PR and I'm sorry you had such a bad experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread! I will add you race list to the first post. Thats a aggressive race schedule, but some cool destinations. Are you working on the 50 marathon / 50 states? If so, would you mind sharing your list of marathons completed. I think we would all find it interesting to see which runs you have done.



I think the 50 states club is a long term goal or something to shoot for. I don't know that I will make it, but it will give me an excuse to travel to some places. 

I've done a few repeat races, so I think I have 4 states right now:

Kansas - Prairie Fire Marathon (x2)
Oklahoma - Rt. 66 Marathon (x2)
Florida - Dopey (x2)
Wyoming - Jackson Hole Marathon

I will hopefully add this year, if all goes well:

Alaska
Idaho
Montana
Illinois

My first marathon was October of 2015. I know it's a crazy schedule, but some I have ran with friends and just taken it easy. I want to enjoy the scenery while I'm there!


----------



## mjcorral

MissLiss279 said:


> I think the 50 states club is a long term goal or something to shoot for. I don't know that I will make it, but it will give me an excuse to travel to some places.
> 
> I've done a few repeat races, so I think I have 4 states right now:
> 
> Kansas - Prairie Fire Marathon (x2)
> Oklahoma - Rt. 66 Marathon (x2)
> Florida - Dopey (x2)
> Wyoming - Jackson Hole Marathon
> 
> I will hopefully add this year, if all goes well:
> 
> Alaska
> Idaho
> Montana
> Illinois
> 
> My first marathon was October of 2015. I know it's a crazy schedule, but some I have ran with friends and just taken it easy. I want to enjoy the scenery while I'm there!


You need to add DC to that. Maybe do the Army 10 miler in October.


----------



## jmasgat

I have one DNS.  Last year April, about a month before the Chattanooga 70.3, I started to have recurring symptoms of a C5/C6 disc issue.  I had a bike trip to Spain planned for June, and I made the tough choice not to race.  I didn't want to take the chance of a full blown neck issue. Of course, by the time the race came around, I was feeling better. So that sucked.  But I had a great trip to Spain, so there is that!


----------



## mjcorral

Hey all, newbie here. Any other trail runners out there? I recently started trails, any tips or advice?


----------



## Slogger

Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD:
> Character update for Tink: 4 stops at the 10K and 6 at the half. I guess all of the complaints worked!



Yay for character stops making a triumphant return!

Which characters did you see this year?


----------



## LSUlakes

mjcorral said:


> Hey all, newbie here. Any other trail runners out there? I recently started trails, any tips or advice?



Not much of a trail runner myself, but just wanted to say welcome to the thread. I know we have a couple of folks who run trails on here and they can offer better advice on the subject. Give them a day or so and hopefully you get an answer. If not I will make a QOTD for it. Send me a PM if you have something specific you would like to ask and I will post it this week.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever DNS or DNF a particular race because conditions maybe weren't ideal for a goal or BQ, to run another race the following weekend? If so, did it work?



Not really, no. I have one DNS (Dark Side) because I was too busy getting things sorted out for moving.


----------



## MissLiss279

mjcorral said:


> You need to add DC to that. Maybe do the Army 10 miler in October.



Maybe one day.  I think my vacation time is used for the year. 
Next year several of my running friends are considering the Columbia River Gorge Marathon or Half in October. I'm looking forward to that being a fun trip!


----------



## Slogger

@Dis5150 .......so sorry about the poor organization and difficulties you experienced at your event.    Glad you got through it and it will be interesting to see if others had similar issues and what changes the organizers will make.


----------



## LSUlakes

MissLiss279 said:


> Maybe one day.  I think my vacation time is used for the year.
> Next year several of my running friends are considering the Columbia River Gorge Marathon or Half in October. I'm looking forward to that being a fun trip!



If you add Louisiana to the list let me know and I would be more than happy to help you pick a race out.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

pixarmom said:


> Race report!  *Kings and Queens Half Marathon*.
> 
> The great:  Weather!  Started around 50 degrees, I think, and then warmed up a bit. Sunny but cool.  Course was wonderful - near/around a lake and VERY hilly.  I liked that - made it fun, interesting and challenging.  Lots of running zen.  Friendly fellow runners.  At mile 10, I thought, "I've never felt better at Mile 10!"  Swag = tech shirts, champagne or beer glasses, medals, free photos, and gift cards for age group winners.  Chocolate milk at the end!  I didn't expect a PR with the hills, so no PR today, but I was happy with 1:53:30.  3rd place age group, with 1st and 2nd way ahead of me.  According to my husband, "the other middle aged women finished 10-15 minutes before you."   That was true!
> 
> The not-so-great:  I'm not at Tink.  And I actually got a little blister, and that never happens.  That's it!
> 
> Lessons learned - many from all of you:  Wear red and white polka dot running skirt instead of yucky, faded old black skirt.  Focus on breath control and don't freak out when my pace picks up.  I really concentrated on that part.  Pour water on my neck at most aid stations.  Don't walk the entire aid station if I'm feeling strong - just walked a few steps for three sips, water pour and go.  Don't think of that pacer behind me and whether or not he will catch up.  Eat chicken that tastes good the night before the race, instead of super bland chicken. Eat new favorite pre-race breakfast:  sargento's balanced breaks - nuts, cheese and dried cranberries.  I did not miss you, banana!


I came across that race online and thought about doing it. It sounded like such a fun concept. I'm glad you enjoyed it, and I'll have to keep it in mind for the future!



pixarmom said:


> A few races to add to the list!
> 
> *June 10:  Rock N Sole Half Marathon*
> July 9:  Pewaukee Triathlon
> October 1:  Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon
> 
> Thanks!!!


I'm doing the Rock n Sole Half Marathon too! It will be my third year doing the event - I did the quarter marathon in 2015 and the half last year - the half was my redemption race after the 2015 Wine and Dine, which was supposed to be my first half marathon, was shortened. Sadly while I did complete the distance and got redemption in that respect, I didn't have an official time since it was hot that day and they stopped the timing before I finished.  I'm hoping for cooler weather this year!


----------



## Ariel484

Slogger said:


> Yay for character stops making a triumphant return!
> 
> Which characters did you see this year?


10K:
Hook & Smee
Pirate Goofy/Pluto switching out with Pirate Donald
Pirate Chip & Dale
McQueen & Mater

Half:
3 fairies whom I'm sure have names 
Pirate Chip & Dale 
Pluto
Tink
Mater & mcQueen
Hook & Smee


----------



## pixarmom

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I came across that race online and thought about doing it. It sounded like such a fun concept. I'm glad you enjoyed it, and I'll have to keep it in mind for the future!
> 
> 
> I'm doing the Rock n Sole Half Marathon too! It will be my third year doing the event - I did the quarter marathon in 2015 and the half last year - the half was my redemption race after the 2015 Wine and Dine, which was supposed to be my first half marathon, was shortened. Sadly while I did complete the distance and got redemption in that respect, I didn't have an official time since it was hot that day and they stopped the timing before I finished.  I'm hoping for cooler weather this year!



Highly recommend Kings and Queens!!  This will be my 4th Rock N Sole, and last year WAS crazy hot!!  I did the same - finished the race, but without an official time because I also crossed after they turned off the clocks.  Fingers crossed for good weather this year - and I like the adjustments to the course!


----------



## keahgirl8

Ariel484 said:


> I guess it's because the race starts ON Main Street, so there's no room to load us into separate corrals like every other race - they basically just filled up the hub as we arrived and then sent us in waves.  This also meant that we were on the most narrow part of the course at the very start of the race, so it was congested immediately.  I really feel like they need to move the start of that one out of the park.



I agree!  As much as I like the idea of starting a race in a Disney park, this sounds like a terrible idea.  Especially in Disneyland!  It's so small!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever DNS or DNF a particular race because conditions maybe weren't ideal for a goal or BQ, to run another race the following weekend? If so, did it work?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have skipped 5k's for this before, but it was going to be a race day registration for me, so I technically did not get a DNS or DNF. I did have a much better race with the wait as weather conditions were more favorable.



The closest I came to a DNS was the 2016 Princess 10K.  I was not at all prepared, and still recovering from an injury.  It was the last year they allowed deferral, so it doesn't technically count as a DNS.  I wish I had a DNF in the 2015 PHM.  I'd be in a lot better shape now!


----------



## Ariel484

keahgirl8 said:


> I agree!  As much as I like the idea of starting a race in a Disney park, this sounds like a terrible idea.  Especially in Disneyland!  It's so small!


The one downside would be that they have Tink fly over the castle beforehand, which is a really neat start to the weekend. But I'd gladly trade that for starting somewhere else.


----------



## FredtheDuck

mjcorral said:


> You need to add DC to that. Maybe do the Army 10 miler in October.


Navy-Air Force is in September in DC, too.


----------



## MissLiss279

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever DNS or DNF a particular race because conditions maybe weren't ideal for a goal or BQ, to run another race the following weekend? If so, did it work?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have skipped 5k's for this before, but it was going to be a race day registration for me, so I technically did not get a DNS or DNF. I did have a much better race with the wait as weather conditions were more favorable.



So far no DNSs or DNFs. Since I don't always run races for time, usually weather would not prevent a start or finish. However, if it was below freezing with freezing rain and 20+mph wind, I may consider not starting.


----------



## Wendy98

DNS:  Peachtree Road Race 2016.  I don't usually travel for anything less than a marathon, but we have family near Atlanta.  It is DH's cousin, wife, and 2 kids (close to my kids' ages).  I started doing Peachtree and we would stay with them.  About a month before last year's race, cousin-in-law had her father move in because he was showing signs of early Alzheimer's.  I also injured a tendon in my foot last May after a few weeks of hard racing (I still have the tear, but have learned to run with it).  It was going to be an expensive trip for a 10k now that I had to pay for hotel.  I would have also had to get someone to stay with my kids (we wouldn't bother bringing them if we weren't going to see the family).  I thought it was dumb to spend the money for 40 minutes of running and then have a sub-par race on top of it.  I deferred to this year but I am not doing it.  Hope to do it again someday.

I haven't DNF, but wish I would have for one marathon.  I was in denial about an injury and was a mess half way into it.  I finished because we had traveled for it and I refuse to quit (even though that would have been better for me).  I learned so much from that experience.


----------



## dis_or_dat

@Dis5150 That's awful! Sounds like you were having some heatstroke/hypoglycemia.  Glad to see you're alright!  Definitely need to let the race director know!

ATTQOTD: Only 1 DNS.  It was supposed to be my last half (and possible PR) before trying for a baby.  Training was going well, before realizing I was pregnant.  I'm pretty competitive, so I didn't want to run the race especially given that I stopped training immediately.  The race course didn't offer anything except being fast, so don't think I missed out.  

DNF: never!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

Todays QOTD is a suggestion from @Chasing Dopey and I feel is appropriate with current events.

"It seems there are emotions ranging from disappointment to rage regarding Tinkerbell weekend. (There are also some people who loved it, as well, but of course the complaints are getting the attention.) From what I can tell, there are a couple big issues related to the races themselves. First, no characters with photogs for the 5k. The second is an evaporation of on course support after the parks at the half marathon. I understand there was one band, and that was it? (No cheerleaders, etc.)"

*QOTD:* "What makes a good race? What makes a higher registration fee (such as Disney's) worth the extra cost? What makes the rD premium worth it?"

ATTQOTD: What makes a race a good one is one in which I was given all of the important information before hand and when I show up race day the only thing I need to worry about is the race. Things like a course map, logistics of parking or transportation to the start / finish, info about aid stations, timeline of events, and any other information that may be relevant to that particular race. The registration fees seem to fall into the supply and demand department. If you continue to have sold out races then you could probably increase price, but one must do so carefully to not anger you core group of repeat runners. For marathons I would say a normal fee would be $150, the later you register the closer you get to that $150 mark. Above that mark, the race should be special or unique, for example, Disney, New York, Chicago, Boston, London, ect. Disney is unique in that you run through the parks, they have characters on course. The RNR series has unique entertainment with bands every mile, however registration fees are lower than that of Disney. Of course with Disney you are paying Disney prices, just like a bottle coke cost $3.00 in the park, but at you local convenient store they are around a dollar or less. The other big races are higher because of their history and the amount of people who want to run them. I'm convinced that some of these races could go as high as $500 for a spot and people would still line up out the door for them. So, is Disney's fee worth it to me, not that much, but I do like the experience of running in the parks and having a vacation built into the marathon and thats why I will run it again.


----------



## pixarmom

LSUfan4444 said:


> First race of 2017 is in the books..Gulf Coast Half Ironman.  This was more of a trial run on a new training approach I plan on using this fall as I make a run at 70.3 world championships in South Africa so I was pleased and learned alot. Fun, hot day and not Im just 4 days from a trip to WDW and less than a week from the Castway Cay 5K
> 
> 26th - 40-44
> 167th Overall
> 
> Swim - cancelled due to high seas and rip currents
> Bike - 2:29 : 22.4 MPH
> Run - 1:50 : 8:29 /mile
> 
> Total race time of 4:22ish.



Love your bike photo!  I think triathlon bike photos are just fantastic - they always look so fierce. I've only done sprint triathlons (so far) and bike photos always inspire me to train for something longer.


----------



## Anisum

ATTPQOTD: I have had DNS due to injury (and I may end up with one due to illness if I can't kick this stomach bug in time for the weekend.

ATTQOTD: I think for me it's the experience and/or what I get for my money. For example I ran Hot Chocolate 15k at the start of Spring and while the course was good and the swag was nice the corral system really turned me off so I probably wouldn't want to pay the extra cost for it. I think if its a big city race or a race with an amazing course I would be willing to pay to do it once. For example if runDisney hadn't had characters (also would have had to advertise as much) the first time I ran it, I would have still enjoyed the experience of running through the parks in the morning. I wouldn't have felt the need to do it again though because without characters it's kind of the same every time. I think also if it's a themed race I would need it to interest me. I'm not a huge music fan so I haven't done a RnR race. When I do one though it will probably be based more on the city it's run though (my current thought would be Nashville) rather than the bands playing because I want to experience that city's culture.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD:
Regarding Tinkerbell, I get the disappointment. DW and I have been pining for another trip to Anaheim because we loved the on course support during the half outside the parks (Star Wars in 2016), but that is now on indefinite hold. If I had spent the money to fly out and it was as empty as people have been saying, I might be furious, depending on the reason for the drop-off. Because of the early race times, rD has to work harder than other races to get course support, and the rumor is they weren't offering the park passes anymore. That's not confirmed, of course. (DW is an old band geek  and she says you can get a HS band pretty cheap with a donation to their band fund.)

What makes a good race? The things that stand out to me are the course support (of course), decent logistics (& bathrooms), the uniqueness of the event, and the overall vibe of the event. With Disney, there is such a positive atmosphere being presented, and that is also amongst your fellow runners as well. For an interesting contrast, the Army 10 Miler last year was awesome, impeccably organized, and in spite of the cold there was still decent support along the way. But among the runners, it didn't have the same vibe as a bare bones little 10 miler I did here in town earlier this year, without the fancy set ups. Of the two, I'd have a hard time picking a favorite.

What are we paying a premium for? In addition to a unique experience, I guess more of the stuff... I think namely: better organization and communication, a nice expo, fancy medals, good race technology, well designed swag, and beefed up on course entertainment and support. But... at what point am I getting more if I just sign up for a regular half in Orlando, then buy a one day ticket to the Magic Kingdom and post-race there with a few friends? (There's a Spartan Sprint just south of WDW, by the way... just throwing that out there.)

I really do love the Disney races, but I am getting the feeling that one small element of service after another has slowly been eroding away over the past few years. Individually, they're all little things, but they are starting to add up for some folks. Consider: The Two-Course Challenge at W&D is $340 vs $316 for the 4 Park Magic Ticket (one day in each park). ouch.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD:
Wow, had no idea about Tink's half.  Sad to hear about all the experimentation on the Tink runners.  Tink 2016 was amazing.

My race experience is limited.  My first was RnR SF and due to noise ordinances, I only recall 2 bands.  One was still setting up when I passed by.  Otherwise, there was almost no course support.  Since it was my first, I didn't miss anything.  I ran it to run across the Golden Gate bridge.  A month later I ran the Tink half.  It was night and day!  I didn't care much for the characters as I had signed up on a whim having missed out on a sold out Star Wars, but running through the parks, the Red Hat Ladies, bands, dance groups ... it was really touching and I almost cried several times to see such support. It made me determined to sign up for the Rebel Challenge and also got me involved in this board.  I've only done 2 races since then including Rebel Challenge.  My last one was for a PR, although the view was nice (dolphins!).  There was also almost no course support.

Anyways, the true answer to the question is this early on in my "career" I run to race and improve my times.  Expense and travel are a real concern for me as running is considered my (selfish?) hobby and I don't like to place undue burden on my family.  So it has to be something I'm very passionate about (Star Wars, supporting a cause) or something cool (e.g. a local Nike, Boston, running across Golden Gate bridge) or could be a fun family trip (e.g. Disney or Honolulu Marathon).


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* "What makes a good race? What makes a higher registration fee (such as Disney's) worth the extra cost? What makes the rD premium worth it?"



ATTQOTD:  Very interesting question today.  I’m glad it’s split up into component questions because, to me, what makes a race “good” and what makes a race a “good value” or “worth it” are completely different .

What makes a race “good”?
> Good control of course logistics.  Aid/hydration stations at appropriate intervals and well-stocked with water/sports drink and volunteers.  Volunteers present throughout the course providing routing info wherever there might be an issue with missing a turn/turnaround/distance group split.  Plenty of porta-potties, both pre- and during race!
> Easy access to the start/finish line with adequate parking
> Convenient bib and packet pick up.  Please avoid packet pickup at the local running store located in a strip mall with limited parking and traffic issues on the best of days!
> Pace groups are a nice plus
> Stick with the standard sports drinks.  I don't want to be out there on course with a new, niche sports drink that I haven't tried or trained with.  And no, I don't want to have to make special trips out to specific running stores to find some to try out just so I can be ready for your race.  Looking at you City of Oaks with your Amino Vital experiment.

What makes a race a “good value” or justifies a premium cost?
> Location, location, location.  Scenic or historic areas to run through that make the race a destination.  Races like London, Berlin, Boston, Disney, MCM to name a few.
> Disney-specific:  On course Disney entertainment.  I couldn’t care less about character photo stops.  I’m not stopping once I get into my groove.  I do, however, like the entertainment value of them as I pass by and if you’re going to remove them, put some other form of Disney entertainment into the slots.  Video boards with clips and music, vignettes with characters supporting the race w/o pictures, etc…
> Above average swag if you’re going to charge more

I view on course spectator support as a “nice to have”, not a “must have”.  I’m a solitary runner and can count on one hand the number of times I’ve had someone out to cheer for me.  It can be cool to have crowds lining the course and cheering everyone on, but a nice quiet course has its appeals, as well.  I didn't include the weather, as it's not controllable.


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> Todays QOTD is a suggestion from @Chasing Dopey and I feel is appropriate with current events.
> 
> "It seems there are emotions ranging from disappointment to rage regarding Tinkerbell weekend. (There are also some people who loved it, as well, but of course the complaints are getting the attention.) From what I can tell, there are a couple big issues related to the races themselves. First, no characters with photogs for the 5k. The second is an evaporation of on course support after the parks at the half marathon. I understand there was one band, and that was it? (No cheerleaders, etc.)"
> 
> *QOTD:* "What makes a good race? What makes a higher registration fee (such as Disney's) worth the extra cost? What makes the rD premium worth it?"


First of all...this may be me being picky, but "on-course support" to me means water stops, fuel, med tents, etc. There was plenty of this during the Tink half. Just wanted to clarify.

The 5K was disappointing, yes. Pre-race stuff was neat but after that it seemed like runDisney decided they just wanted the parks themselves to be all of the on-course entertainment. Which, fair enough, because it IS Disneyland, but for $80+ it's already hard enough to justify the cost. One of the things that does help me justify that cost is the character stops. 

Another thing that helps me justify the extra cost for Disney is the fact that the medals and race shirts are normally pretty great. The medals this year are, but the shirts were disappointing. Again, with the 5K - it needs to be a tech shirt (FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, WOMEN'S CUT PLEASE) for $80+.  And now that someone said Tink looks "dead" on the PDC shirt, I can't unsee that. 

As for the half - I did notice lack of entertainment out in Anaheim, but there were 6 character stops in the first 3-4 miles. Just the one HS band and one cover band after the parks. But I still really enjoyed the course and the race itself, so while I noticed and was miffed by the lack of entertainment after the parks, I didn't mind it and still had a great day. 

At this point I think I've decided the runDisney 5Ks aren't worth it to me (too expensive), but I'd come back and do the PDC. The two longer courses were great with tons of park time and characters, so overall I was happy. The 5K needs work.


----------



## pixarmom

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  Very interesting question today.  I’m glad it’s split up into component questions because, to me, what makes a race “good” and what makes a race a “good value” or “worth it” are completely different .
> 
> What makes a race “good”?
> > Good control of course logistics.  Aid/hydration stations at appropriate intervals and well-stocked with water/sports drink and volunteers.  Volunteers present throughout the course providing routing info wherever there might be an issue with missing a turn/turnaround/distance group split.  Plenty of porta-potties, both pre- and during race!
> > Easy access to the start/finish line with adequate parking
> > Convenient bib and packet pick up.  Please avoid packet pickup at the local running store located in a strip mall with limited parking and traffic issues on the best of days!
> > Pace groups are a nice plus
> > Stick with the standard sports drinks.  I don't want to be out there on course with a new, niche sports drink that I haven't tried or trained with.  And no, I don't want to have to make special trips out to specific running stores to find some to try out just so I can be ready for your race.  Looking at you City of Oaks with your Amino Vital experiment.
> 
> What makes a race a “good value” or justifies a premium cost?
> > Location, location, location.  Scenic or historic areas to run through that make the race a destination.  Races like London, Berlin, Boston, Disney, MCM to name a few.
> > Disney-specific:  On course Disney entertainment.  I couldn’t care less about character photo stops.  I’m not stopping once I get into my groove.  I do, however, like the entertainment value of them as I pass by and if you’re going to remove them, put some other form of Disney entertainment into the slots.  Video boards with clips and music, vignettes with characters supporting the race w/o pictures, etc…
> > Above average swag if you’re going to charge more
> 
> I view on course spectator support as a “nice to have”, not a “must have”.  I’m a solitary runner and can count on one hand the number of times I’ve had someone out to cheer for me.  It can be cool to have crowds lining the course and cheering everyone on, but a nice quiet course has its appeals, as well.  I didn't include the weather, as it's not controllable.



This sums it up for me, too.  Except for the pace groups - those sticks make me nervous.  I could literally see the shadow of the stick behind me for the first couple miles of the half I ran last week and did not like that.  Although I guess it served the intended purpose because I ran faster to get away from it!    Completely agree on standard sport drinks - so angry with the Navy Air Force half for the random sports drink on the course, a LINE for the water bottles at the finish, and red bull at the end.  When I have to buy my post-race drink from a street vendor before getting on the metro, I'm grumpy!

As for Disney, many things I love that bring me back.  Good race shirts - really like most of them (although any extra purchases are from Raw Threads, not the stuff Disney sells.)  I love the convenience of race transportation - good experiences so far with both monorail and bus.  Really nice not to worry about driving, parking, etc.  - this is huge for me.  Energetic vibe all around.  Friendly runners (in my experiences.)  Runner costumes - love this - great on-course entertainment built right in!!!  I think they handle the bathroom situation well.  Tons of aid stations.  Post-race fun is right there and so convenient.  And finally, Disney gets my kids to run with me - this is the biggest value of all!


----------



## Miranda

camaker said:


> What makes a race “good”?
> > Good control of course logistics.  Aid/hydration stations at appropriate intervals and well-stocked with water/sports drink and volunteers.  Volunteers present throughout the course providing routing info wherever there might be an issue with missing a turn/turnaround/distance group split.  Plenty of porta-potties, both pre- and during race!
> > Easy access to the start/finish line with adequate parking
> > Convenient bib and packet pick up.  Please avoid packet pickup at the local running store located in a strip mall with limited parking and traffic issues on the best of days!
> > Pace groups are a nice plus
> > Stick with the standard sports drinks.  I don't want to be out there on course with a new, niche sports drink that I haven't tried or trained with.  And no, I don't want to have to make special trips out to specific running stores to find some to try out just so I can be ready for your race.  Looking at you City of Oaks with your Amino Vital experiment.
> 
> What makes a race a “good value” or justifies a premium cost?
> > Location, location, location.  Scenic or historic areas to run through that make the race a destination.  Races like London, Berlin, Boston, Disney, MCM to name a few.
> > Disney-specific:  On course Disney entertainment.  I couldn’t care less about character photo stops.  I’m not stopping once I get into my groove.  I do, however, like the entertainment value of them as I pass by and if you’re going to remove them, put some other form of Disney entertainment into the slots.  Video boards with clips and music, vignettes with characters supporting the race w/o pictures, etc…
> > Above average swag if you’re going to charge more
> 
> I view on course spectator support as a “nice to have”, not a “must have”.  I’m a solitary runner and can count on one hand the number of times I’ve had someone out to cheer for me.  It can be cool to have crowds lining the course and cheering everyone on, but a nice quiet course has its appeals, as well.  I didn't include the weather, as it's not controllable.


ATTQOTD: I agree with every single one of these.


----------



## LSUfan4444

pixarmom said:


> Love your bike photo!  I think triathlon bike photos are just fantastic - they always look so fierce. I've only done sprint triathlons (so far) and bike photos always inspire me to train for something longer.



Thanks and congrats . I started with Sprints as well and I'll never consider them "only" lol. Nothing fun about red lining the entire time =)


----------



## LSUfan4444

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* "What makes a good race? What makes a higher registration fee (such as Disney's) worth the extra cost? What makes the rD premium worth it?"



-Clear direction and communication from race organizers
-An accurate course description, distance
-Ample (and well stocked) aid stations
-Ability to recruit enough volunteers
-Spectator friendly
-Portable restrooms...whatever you think you need, get twice as many
-ICE...however much you think you need, get twice as much
-Post race beer
-Post race food
-Post race ART or massages
-Pre race, post race and spectator friendly parking areas that are easy to find, not expensive and ample


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* "What makes a good race? What makes a higher registration fee (such as Disney's) worth the extra cost? What makes the rD premium worth it?"



*ATTQOTD:* As other's have said, you have to assume that the basics are taken care of before considering anything else. The course needs to be well supported with water and hydration stops. Maps, parking, and an agenda need to be shared well in advance. After that, I think the crowd (runners and spectators) and the weather are the biggest factors. Then, there's the experiential elements. What makes this race special. (Medals, T-shirts, and goody bags are all nice, but they're ancillary to me. Honestly, I see this more as advertising for the race than benefits to me.) 
Obviously, the race coordinators can't really control the weather, so that leaves the crowd and the experience as the things they can support. 
-Disney's marketing does a good job of drawing an upbeat, supportive crowd. Runners cheer on one another at the same time as the spectators show their encouragement. I think there's a value to that. 
-Running through the parks is an experience that you can't get anywhere else. 

Its those two elements that make the higher registration fee worth it as an experience. I don't know how many times it'll be worth it for me (much less anyone else). I'm pretty sure that there isn't anywhere else I can go and get high-5s from a row of Stormtroopers during the run.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

A lot of really good things have already been said but I'll add some of my thoughts.

Context:

I primarily run races at Disney. I've done the Dopey each of the four years so far and plan on that being my primary race experience for many years to come. I do one or two half marathons a year and various shorter distances when timing and cheap pricing make them convenient. Other than that I do my running for "free" at home.

What Makes a Good Race?

I am pretty easy to please on this count. I've never experienced anything that I wouldn't consider a good race. I normally run larger events and all of them have been very well run with accessible bib/packet pickup, good transportation, on course water/hydration and medical options, and safe/functional routes. This feels more like a pass/fail situation for me and I have yet to experience a fail.

What Makes a Race Worth It?

This is probably a more nuanced question. As my propensity for Disney races shows, I am looking for an experience and and something unique when I actually sign up for a race. I've made the decision that the shirts, medals, on course entertainment, friendly environment, vacations, and overall experience are well worth the cost of the Dopey Challenge for me. I don't think that I would continually pay the price for the races if it weren't for my predisposition to combine them with a vacation though. I recently did the Dark Side Challenge as my first runDisney race outside of Marathon Weekend. I had a great time and the race logistics/shirts/medals/courses/etc. were all top notch. Still, I'm not sure I'll ever do another Disney race outside of Marathon Weekend. I realized that if I'm lucky enough to be able to go twice in a year, I'd rather just do a vacation and run at my own leisure. The race was "worth it", but that doesn't always mean that I feel the need to do such a race again.

On the topic of Tink. The thing that rubbed me the wrong way about all of that was that the decision was made in direct contradiction to their pre-race advertising (semantics aside) and was a surprise for all of the participants. I'll leave my belief that the logic behind the decision seemed tenuous for another day; regardless, it wasn't fair how the decision to drop entertainment was executed. I wasn't aware of the issues with the Half. Spectator support and additional on-course entertainment is not particularly important to me, but I can understand why its absence would have angered some runners.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Side note....has anyone here ever won the Castaway Cay 5K?

Im going to run i for the first time next week and coming off of a 70.3 I don't think Ive got a sub 21:00 in me but going to shoot for sub 22:00.

If I see any young cross country kids at the starting line, it's going down...


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* "What makes a good race? What makes a higher registration fee (such as Disney's) worth the extra cost? What makes the rD premium worth it?"





LSUlakes said:


> all of the important information before hand and when I show up race day the only thing I need to worry about is the race


This definitely for starters!



camaker said:


> Good control of course logistics. Aid/hydration stations at appropriate intervals and well-stocked with water/sports drink and volunteers. Volunteers present throughout the course providing routing info wherever there might be an issue with missing a turn/turnaround/distance group split. Plenty of porta-potties, both pre- and during race!


This, with emphasis on sufficient hydration stations!

As for what makes a race "worthwhile" or have value for money, is probably completely personal.  I for one run for the BLING! And Disney provides gorgeous medals!! I also love the RunD shirts, and use them more than any of my other running gear through the winter, so that is real value for me.  I love the character stops, both for the novelty and that knowing in advance that I will be stopping takes the pressure off my competitive mind, so I can just relax and truly not care about my time.  The amount of bands or spectators on a course really don't impact me.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUfan4444 said:


> Side note....has anyone here ever won the Castaway Cay 5K?
> 
> Im going to run i for the first time next week and coming off of a 70.3 I don't think Ive got a sub 21:00 in me but going to shoot for sub 22:00.
> 
> If I see any young cross country kids at the starting line, it's going down...



My sister and brother-in-law did it. From what I understand it's VERY laid back! Very informal. A husband and wife team, who are hear are just terrific people, are the race staff. So expect a stripped down small town experience.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Ditto what others have said about a good race. 

For Disney it's worth the premium because of the atmosphere, the courses (running through the parks), the characters, the bling, the other runners (costumes!) and the excuse to go to Disney. 

I didn't run the 5k this weekend so only heard about the lack of characters from here and talking to @Ariel484. I was concerned, but as mentioned there were a good number of character stops for the 10k and half. I guess I may be somewhat in the minority here, but I LOVED the two Tink races we ran. I had no basis for comparison for the non-park miles but I thought the course was great and I had an amazing time. I really wasn't expecting a lot outside the parks so the little that was there was plenty to keep me happy. Frankly I liked it much better than the non-park miles of the marathon weekend half. So beautiful neighborhoods to run through and a fair number of spectators out there. Support was great I thought. Frequent water stops with lots of friendly volunteers. We found portapotties the one time we needed them easily as well. So, for us anyway, it was another great runDisney experience.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* "What makes a good race? What makes a higher registration fee (such as Disney's) worth the extra cost? What makes the rD premium worth it?"



I run Disney because I can mix it with a vacation and because Disney races are an experience. Do I get a great value for how much I pay probably not but I don't think they've gone over my threshold yet. 

Now if they took away things like characters and such and continue to increase price I would seriously consider being done. 

I've always found Disney races to be good races because all of the logistics are taken care of. Some races have issues with things like transportation, on course entertainment, and even medals. 

Now as for other races being worth it I would run Boston, Chicago, New York, etc. because they are destination races and have many appeals. I wouldn't go out of my way to run a small local race all the time. I prefer the bigger races because of the extras involved like the entertainment, medals, spectators, etc.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* "What makes a good race? What makes a higher registration fee (such as Disney's) worth the extra cost? What makes the rD premium worth it?"


For me, a good race is...
~One at which I feel welcome and a part of things, regardless of my pace. (At a local race I did recently, a woman next to me was doing run/walk intervals and happened to be in a walk interval around mile 1 of a 10K and a volunteer yelled at her, "You're nowhere near the end - do you know how far this race is?! You better get moving!" I'm sure it wasn't intended this way, but it sure made us feel like people our speed weren't welcome.)
~One that provides adequate supplies on course, and before and after the race: medical, fluids, nutrition. 
~One that marks the course correctly, visibly, and accurately.

I _hate_ racing. I _love _running, but I really do not enjoy doing it competitively. So the beauty of Disney races, to me, is being able to enjoy the entire experience, at whatever pace I feel like moving that day, with friends old and new, in a place I really enjoy. Relative to non-Disney races I've done, the support at WDW is incredible - from fluids and fuel, to cheering, to making every runner feel appreciated and celebrated. I'd much rather pay for all of that than pay less and have a far lesser experience. I make myself run one or two local races each year, just to remind myself how much I hate racing for time, and how much enjoyment rD races provide me!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* "What makes a good race? What makes a higher registration fee (such as Disney's) worth the extra cost? What makes the rD premium worth it?"



I like to think that I'm a very low-key runner, so for something to be a good race, basically all I need is an obstruction-free course, volunteers/workers who are polite and mostly know what they're doing. I like nice swag and shiny medals, but I don't think that's a necessity. Water stops are good too, but since I generally carry my own water bottle, that's not an essential for me.

In terms of higher registration fees ... that's when I start to "demand" things like nice swag, medals, water stops, and on-course entertainment. I'm a New Yorker, so my definition of "high" registration fee is probably different than most people's, but if I do see something that's a little steeper than your average local race, my next step is to look further and see what kind of experience this race promises that makes it worth the extra money. Sometimes that's the swag, sometimes it's the entertainment, and sometimes it's a unique distance or location. I think there are a lot of things that could make a race worth the money, and that's something I evaluate on a race-by-race basis.

In terms of runDisney ... I think there are a few things that make it worth the cost. Characters are certainly a big part of that for me. Another part is running through the parks (in fact, if they offered a character-less race for a lower price, I might do it). The CMs on the course are such a great encouragement (and I say that as someone who normally doesn't care much about course support). The medals are nice. I like that we get water, Powerade, and a snack box at the end. I like that I can wear a "costume" and not feel stupid.
There are a lot of factors that I think contribute to why I'm willing to pay the big bucks for a Disney experience. I don't know that any one factor would be a deal breaker for me if it disappeared, but there are a few factors (including the characters) that would certainly make me think twice.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  take my answer with a grain of salt because I'm off a "my first half marathon" high and probably have a different point of view than someone who has more experience with Tink weekends or even rundisney HM's.  I really enjoyed the on course entertainment in the parks and thought that the abundance of aid stations, med tents (although I didn't need one thankfully) and bathrooms was very good. Maybe too good because I walked every single water stop and that surely padded my time...excuses right here  The picture opportunities during the first park miles came fast and furious and I took advantage of a lot of them.  I know I added lots of time onto my race so it was probably actually beneficial to my overall time that there wasn't more stuff out on the street part of the course...cause I would have kept stopping for pics there I'm sure.  I guess since I didn't know to miss thing that weren't there...I didn't miss things (except the red hat ladies...that would have been cool.)  But I respect that there are people who did miss somethings they were used to as well and I believe them; especially RE the 5k pics and the street sections of Anaheim.

Three things I really want to mention even though I'll drone on about them in more detail in my race recap.
1) The on course people (the "not volunteers") were every bit as smiley/encouraging/nice, etc as any that I've encountered.  I know some people were worried about that.  I didn't encounter any weirdness at the expo but I went at off-times twice...mostly issues with myself getting a little lost but that's my newbie status showing.
2) My sister loved the location they gave the Spectator Viewing party people at the flagpole hub (not the castle hub) on main street.  She was able to cheer for me running past her on the right and then again a few miles later on the left when we came back through.  And she got to see me at the finish.  I just wanted to report back on that.
3) There were at least 50+ wine-glasses with half hour left til expo closed and no one punched me for one.  

Like I said "rose-colored" glasses today....I was very pleased with my experience and didn't feel the "skimping" as it all felt over the top compared to local races, but could tell others definitely did feel it.   I'm praying for character stops during the W&D 5k because my goal is to get my worst 5k time ever


----------



## sidrich

ATTQOTD: I echo the sentiment that a good race for someone who isn't that into competitive running is one where the runners feel celebrated. If I'm running a race at this point it is a part of a training plan - and then only because I find that I need the race goal/deadline to keep my training on track. So races are a means to an end. 

Location is a big one for me- I'm incredibly lazy so a good race for me is one I don't have to drive to- Disney still qualifies because they have race day transport from my resort. I live next to a park that is on the course for several shorter races, so 4 of my last 5 races all started either in my backyard or walking distance to it. And the ones that really celebrate runners are the ones I like to do- our local all women's 5k has amazing support- which makes it more fun. 
And Disney races do make me as a runner feel celebrated. They send me off with fireworks and have characters cheering me on and giant medals that you wear around the park and all the cm ooh and ahh and make you feel incredibly special- even though 18000 people just did the same thing!


----------



## roxymama

I forgot to answer the registration cost part of the question.  With rundisney I lump the reg. into the cost of a vacation in the same vane as a fireworks dessert party or one of the expensive character meals, etc.  With normal local runs the reg. fee kind of stands on its own.  So it's tough to compare the two.  
I'm def. not going to be running a bunch of rundisney races per year all the time (I wish I had a money tree and unlimited time available to do that though) so swallowing the higher reg. fee is pretty on par with paying high prices to eat buffet food and see Mickey vs paying 15.99 at the Golden Corral back at home, etc.
I do have a limit though...and $185 for a half is pretty up there, so if that were to go up while the ammenities going do...welp I think that's the biggest rub for people.


----------



## Sailormoon2

roxymama said:


> There were at least 50+ wine-glasses with half hour left til expo closed and no one punched me for one.


Well AMEN to that!!



roxymama said:


> W&D 5k because my goal is to get my worst 5k time ever


I applaud your ambition


----------



## roxymama

Sailormoon2 said:


> I applaud your ambition



I came very close during the first 5k of my half.  Missed my personal worst by only a few secs.


----------



## FredtheDuck

roxymama said:


> Missed my personal worst by only a few secs.



There's always next time!


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: I think for me, it all comes down to good communication- before, during, and after.

I don't mind security or lines, but some friendly security/staff letting everyone know what's going on is always good. Pre-race anxiety is high with nerves, and watching the clock in the security Line was a little nerve wracking- esp if you needed
To use the bathroom before heading into the Coral.

I thought the number of water stations at Tink was awesome! And they did a great job of communicating where water vs Powerade was. Though nobody was manning the gel station and I almost missed it on the side of the road.

I actually liked the non-park portion of the course as well. A few more music spots would have been fun, but I thought the Anaheim residents and police were supportive. I appreciated the straightaways after a lot of winding in the parks actually!

I wish there had been a few more portapotties near the corals. There were sooooooo many at PHM - which was awesome, but very few at Tink. I didn't notice many outside the parks either, but I also wasn't actively looking for one at the time, so might have missed them.

To me, much of the rundisney cost is for the added entertainment value they offer. Even though I don't stop much for characters - I like seeing them, musicians, cast members, displays, etc. So hearing that the 5k cut the character meets was pretty disappointing. The Anaheim portions were a little light - I get that it's outside the Disney property, but that was half the mileage, and I was surprised there were a few more Disney sponsored entertainers out there.

I think the number of photographers on course is another part of the rundisney cost. You do purchase separately, but they do a good job of offering lots of different photo ops. Now if only my castle pics would show up!!

Overall I was pretty happy with the Tink half, but I didn't have any previous DL races to compare it to, and only the one PHM. And I can understand where some disappointment is coming from.


----------



## baxter24

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* "What makes a good race? What makes a higher registration fee (such as Disney's) worth the extra cost? What makes the rD premium worth it?"



A good race includes clear communication pre-race and race day (website, email, etc), on course support (adequate volunteers, many hydration stops, bathrooms, road closures, etc), and cool swag isn't bad.

In terms of RunDisney, I know and can justify the more expensive cost because of what I am getting. Really cool medals, the ability to run through the parks, and stop for characters is what keeps me coming back. These races are fun for me. If RunDisney wanted to cut things out and offer a cheaper race, I would consider it. But if you advertise that I get to experience these things, then we should have access to it (whether or not you choose to stop for character photos is your choice).  From what it sounds like, the people that ran the Tink 5k were not told (or maybe there where but it wasn't communicated well) about the lack of character stops and that is not cool. I do think it's good that runDisney listened and brought back characters for the 10k but that doesn't make things better for the people who only signed up for the 5k.

Yesterday's QOTD: so far, no DNS or DNF for me! *knock on wood*


----------



## Chaitali

For me, I think a good race is about the experience matching what was advertised.  I've done small, local races that are cheaper and I know going in what I'm getting.  I did a 10 miler earlier this year that was specifically advertised as low key and having 1 water stop (you could hit it twice since it was an out and back) and I enjoyed the race because it was exactly what I expected it to be.  It was also only like $65 or something.  But if you advertise a lot of entertainment or bands, then I expect to see them.  And if you charge a high price, I expect that you have something which distinguishes you from cheaper races.  I always expect good organization and logistics.  I don't want to run races that have outgrown the organizers capacity to properly run the race.  I'm often hesitant to run new races because I worry they won't have worked the kinks out.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* "What makes a good race? What makes a higher registration fee (such as Disney's) worth the extra cost? What makes the rD premium worth it?"



The most important thing for me is accuracy of the course and timing.  Technology has come too far for inaccuracies.  I also want timely results posted.  Don't tell me it takes 2 days to put results up.  Beforehand, I like a good map with an elevation chart.  Screw up course or timing and you are forever banned from my list of races.  The marathon I did where a train ran through and stopped on the course, blocking the course in the first 3 miles?  Never again.  Many people lost their BQ attempt at that moment.

Proper corralling.  I hate races that ask for your "predicted" finish time.  Require proof.  I also like running with people at my pace--instant pacers.

Aid stations should be abundant and at the place they are supposed to be.  Stagger them on each side of the road so you don't get the bottleneck.  The person who posted that her race ran out of cups?  Unacceptable.  That happened in a local 5k I did with my kids.  They were nowhere near the back of the pack and no cups.  Cups don't go bad--have more than you ever think you would need!

Communication is key--I want to know how to get there, what time corrals are open/close, any pre-race amenities like water/snacks, where to go, who to ask, etc...

Bathrooms.  Have a ton!  Before Flying Pig, I actually peed in a weedy patch with some other ladies next to an empty parking lot by the corral.  It was either that or miss the start by 10 minutes.  I got there plenty early to use the bathroom and did twice, but I have a nervous pre-race bladder.  My mother in law is so proud when I told her I peed in public downtown.

Spectators--I love them.  That is one of my big reasons I love the majors like Boston and Chicago.  There were some lonely miles at WDW.

Disney races are on par with everything Disney.  You pay a premium for Disney because it is Disney   I do not think they have the logistical expenses of a major like Chicago, New York, or Boston.  Did someone say the 5k for Disney is $80?  No way would I pay that.

Awards-I like awards.  

Post race amenities--Please have decent stuff.  I really like the pre-bag/boxed method that Boston, NYC, Disney does.  At last week's Flying Pig, I was so ashamed of fellow racers and their greediness.  I saw 2 women with plastic grocery bags filled with goodies (no idea where they got bags).  I have also done some very small scale 5k's that have awesome post race celebrations.  The little 5k I did 2 weeks ago had a catered breakfast.  Beer is fun always fun (although not always good for my stomach after a marathon)!

I like a good medal and shirt for longer races. For a little 5k, I would rather have a cheaper fee than a medal or even a shirt.  However, my kids love 5k swag, so it is a must for them.  Women's cut shirt is a definite and fortunately, most big races seem to offer that.

On course entertainment is a plus, especially in those later miles.

I am at the point that I enjoy making a marathon into a vacation and seeing a city.  Give me cool stuff to look at.


----------



## Miranda

rteetz said:


> I wouldn't go out of my way to run a small local race all the time. I prefer the bigger races because of the extras involved like the entertainment, medals, spectators, etc.


This actually brings up what I think is an interesting tangent.  What is "worth it" to me in a commercial race vs what is worth it in a charity race.

I run a lot of what would be considered fairly small local races despite the lack of any bling whatsoever, except sometimes a cotton unisex t-shirt.   While the race may not be "worth it" in terms of swag or bling or fabulous location or on course entertainment, they are worth it to me to do because a lot of times they are benefiting a charity.  We have a number of race series to choose between or do multiples of in southern NH... Seacoast, Dover, Will Run for Beer, Millennium.  You do get some swag for finishing the series (half zip for Seacoast, jackets for the others), but you could go out and buy a jacket for much less than the cost of the 5 or 6 or 7 race registrations.   The main thing is that the races benefit various local charities.


----------



## rteetz

Miranda said:


> This actually brings up what I think is an interesting tangent.  What is "worth it" to me in a commercial race vs what is worth it in a charity race.
> 
> I run a lot of what would be considered fairly small local races despite the lack of any bling whatsoever, except sometimes a cotton unisex t-shirt.   While the race may not be "worth it" in terms of swag or bling or fabulous location or on course entertainment, they are worth it to me to do because a lot of times they are benefiting a charity.  We have a number of race series to choose between or do multiples of in southern NH... Seacoast, Dover, Will Run for Beer, Millennium.  You do get some swag for finishing the series (half zip for Seacoast, jackets for the others), but you could go out and buy a jacket for much less than the cost of the 5 or 6 or 7 race registrations.   The main thing is that the races benefit various local charities.


That is a good point. I have done a fair amount of Susan G Komen Race for the Cures. You really only get a t shirt and then maybe some free snacks from local sponsors. I do them though because both of my grandma's and several others I know had breast cancer.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: A good race is one that is managed well and there are plans in place to address the unexpected.  There must be a level of trust that when you sign up for a race, you will get what you paid for just like a contract.  However there are things that occur that cannot be planned for, but race directors have to be honest with people.  If the course description says you will see characters on the course then they need to live up to that.  I cannot imagine the outrage if there were no bands or music on a rock and roll marathon course. Same goes for Disney.  If they want to continue commanding high prices they have to maintain trust with the running community or people like me will not pay for the unexpected.  Don't get me wrong, there are things that happen that are out of their control and they need to make changes.  It is how they communicate these changes that matter.  One perfect example is at marathon weekend this year when the cancelled the half and provided multiple options for runners which they did not have to do.  If changes are made based on saving money after promising something, then trust is lost immediately and we spend our money on something we can trust.


----------



## mjcorral

LSUlakes said:


> Not much of a trail runner myself, but just wanted to say welcome to the thread. I know we have a couple of folks who run trails on here and they can offer better advice on the subject. Give them a day or so and hopefully you get an answer. If not I will make a QOTD for it. Send me a PM if you have something specific you would like to ask and I will post it this week.


Thanks for the warm welcome. Yes, any advice is welcome. I see a lot of "mini" camel back type of backpacks, what do you all recommend for hydration on long no water stop trails? I am mostly a road racer, so do the clothes work for both? TIA


----------



## sidrich

Wendy98 said:


> The marathon I did where a train ran through and stopped on the course, blocking the course in the first 3 miles?  Never again.



The half I'm running in October has a train crossing. But I knew about it becore signing up because they talk about it in the FAQ on webpage - including how the race handles train delays and reiterating that the adjusted time will not be accepted by BAA.


I almost forgot that the charity 10k I ran as a qualifying time for PHM had ZERO bathrooms. It was in a park that normally at least has public toilets but they were locked up. And no one from the race thought it was odd they had no toilets available. Sunday morning, near a business district with everything closed. Naturally my stomach picks that moment to go into utter distress. Thank god for the construction site portable toilet I found a few blocks away. 
I don't care if the race is too tiny for t shirts or medals- you make sure you get the keys to the flipping restroom. Never running that one again.


----------



## ZellyB

For anybody interested, I started up a trip report about our Pixie Dust Challenge trip.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> That is a good point. I have done a fair amount of Susan G Komen Race for the Cures. You really only get a t shirt and then maybe some free snacks from local sponsors. I do them though because both of my grandma's and several others I know had breast cancer.



That's great, @rteetz.  Thanks for supporting the cause and I hope your relatives caught it early and had good outcomes!

For everyone, please know that breast cancer is not limited to women!  It is not nearly as prevalent in men, but the incidence rate is significant and due to the laser-like focus on it as a women's issue most men don't know that it can happen to them and don't think to check themselves.  That leads to it being diagnosed very late, with much less favorable outcomes.

My father found his by accident getting dressed to go to dinner one evening.  It was already late Stage 3/early Stage 4 and he was in surgery within days of noticing it.  Unfortunately, due to the late diagnosis it was a losing battle that lasted less than three years.  It has been 8 years since he lost the fight and I don't bring this up for sympathy but to raise awareness that men need to be vigilant, too.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> That's great, @rteetz.  Thanks for supporting the cause and I hope your relatives caught it early and had good outcomes!
> 
> For everyone, please know that breast cancer is not limited to women!  It is not nearly as prevalent in men, but the incidence rate is significant and due to the laser-like focus on it as a women's issue most men don't know that it can happen to them and don't think to check themselves.  That leads to it being diagnosed very late, with much less favorable outcomes.
> 
> My father found his by accident getting dressed to go to dinner one evening.  It was already late Stage 3/early Stage 4 and he was in surgery within days of noticing it.  Unfortunately, due to the late diagnosis it was a losing battle that lasted less than three years.  It has been 8 years since he lost the fight and I don't bring this up for sympathy but to raise awareness that men need to be vigilant, too.


Agreed 100%. I'm sorry for your loss. Both of my grandmas were able to beat it but my one grandma was later diagnosed with Pancreatic cancer and passed away last year. No matter the type of cancer it sucks. Anything that someone can do to help cancer patients and cancer research is great.


----------



## ZellyB

camaker said:


> That's great, @rteetz.  Thanks for supporting the cause and I hope your relatives caught it early and had good outcomes!
> 
> For everyone, please know that breast cancer is not limited to women!  It is not nearly as prevalent in men, but the incidence rate is significant and due to the laser-like focus on it as a women's issue most men don't know that it can happen to them and don't think to check themselves.  That leads to it being diagnosed very late, with much less favorable outcomes.
> 
> My father found his by accident getting dressed to go to dinner one evening.  It was already late Stage 3/early Stage 4 and he was in surgery within days of noticing it.  Unfortunately, due to the late diagnosis it was a losing battle that lasted less than three years.  It has been 8 years since he lost the fight and I don't bring this up for sympathy but to raise awareness that men need to be vigilant, too.



Thanks for sharing that.  As you mention, it's often not found early enough in men and good for men to be aware of the danger.

One of the races on my bucket list is the 26.2 with Donna in Florida that benefits breast cancer patients and breast cancer research.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: It seems that everyone has covered the important things- lots of pre-race details, smooth race day logistics, ample stocked water stops and race-course restrooms, good swag.


----------



## jmasgat

Wendy98 said:


> Proper corralling.


Yup.I set my 10k PR at the MCM 10k.....this despite the fact that the corralling was an abomination.  Walkers 3-5 abreast starting at the front?  F-that.  I clocked 6.4+ miles due to the dodging and weaving I had to do.



Wendy98 said:


> Aid stations should be abundant


I have never been more pissed and embarrassed as a volunteer than at Disney when they ran out of gel at mile 10-ish stop. I felt awful that the people who arguably may have needed it the most got nothing.



Wendy98 said:


> Bathrooms.  Have a ton!  Before Flying Pig, I actually peed in a weedy patch with some other ladies next to an empty parking lot by the corral.  It was either that or miss the start by 10 minutes.  I got there plenty early to use the bathroom and did twice, but I have a nervous pre-race bladder.  My mother in law is so proud when I told her I peed in public downtown.


I never realized how often this occurred (mostly guys) til I was on the bus pulling into Hopkinton High watching all the guys peeing in the woods.  Good for you!

As pretty much everyone has noted, the "minimum race requirements" are strong logistics (course, aid, communication).  For me, everything else--with very few exceptions--is irrelevant.  When I race, I don't generally care about entertainment, the "scenery" of the course or even spectators.

The exceptions?  Something really unique.  Disney can offer the parks--but that wears off after the first time.  The Dopey challenge (which I am doing in 2018)--that is a unique challenge.

Bling/swag:  It may be a small factor, but I admit it plays into my decision making.

The "intangibles":  Yeah, Boston, New York, London, et al have prestige and it's worth paying for.  But races with history, relay races, unique themes would also count.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUfan4444 said:


> -Clear direction and communication from race organizers
> -An accurate course description, distance
> -Ample (and well stocked) aid stations
> -Ability to recruit enough volunteers
> -Spectator friendly
> -Portable restrooms...whatever you think you need, get twice as many
> -ICE...however much you think you need, get twice as much
> -Post race beer
> -Post race food



"Post race beer" should also be followed by "however much you think you need, get twice as much"


----------



## Disney at Heart

ATTQOTD yesterday: One DNS. Daddy's funeral day last August was on the day of the Midnight Flight 1 mi, 5k, and 10k. The race was that night, four hours away, and though we could have driven back before it started (10:00 p.m.), I was not in the mood, nor was the family through visiting with friends and family. It has been a staple for the four years I have been running, so we will probably run it again this year.

ATTQOTD: Inexpensive races that are close to home that have no pressure are always fun and are great for training/ POT. I enjoy other race "events," mostly in the north Georgia area and at Walt Disney World, which are both drivable for us. The only two races I have ever flown to are Disneyland 5k and DDD in 2015 and Avengers/Super Heroes 5k and IG in 2016, because if I am flying cross-country, I want ALL the medals! I am glad to say I have never had a bad race experience (knock on wood). All races have been well-supported, have had enough entertainment or scenery to be interesting, and have had great runners around to meet. Only once have I had a physical problem - tight IT band at mile 2 of the 2014? Peachtree Road Race that made me limp to MARTA, but did not lead to long term problems.

Disney races are worth the price to me because of the support, the entertainment, characters, bling, shirts, post-race time in the parks for food, rides, shows, shopping. 

Two bad things from runDisney are the lack of communication (i.e. why are race registrations delayed, what are the themes, will there be characters or not, what is the course anyway?) and Disney spelling ("Inaugural"?)


----------



## MissLiss279

mjcorral said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome. Yes, any advice is welcome. I see a lot of "mini" camel back type of backpacks, what do you all recommend for hydration on long no water stop trails? I am mostly a road racer, so do the clothes work for both? TIA


I have run with a couple of different Nathan hydration packs. I liked them both. Last year sometime, I was introduced to Orange Mud's hydroquivers (sp?). It has one bottle (or two) that fit on a mini backpack. It's a little lighter and cooler than the backpacks. The nice thing about the bottle is that it is easy to refill and wash. It has enough pockets for my nutrition also. It kind of looks like it would chafe, but I haven't ever experienced that and I've worn it with tanks several times. 

I like to wear this even during races, because I like to have water when I need it and water for my fuel when I need it.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I like well organized races. My local marathon, I want to love, but the two times I have ran it, they have been out of food for marathoners. I am on the slower side, but finish well within their time limits. Most tents in the finisher area are down by that time too. It does not make you feel like you are important to their race. 

Most other races I choose for scenery or being well advertised and supported (and they have mostly followed through). 

A nice medal and shirt are nice to have too.


----------



## Sailormoon2

MissLiss279 said:


> I am on the slower side, but finish well within their time limits. Most tents in the finisher area are down by that time too. It does not make you feel like you are important to their race.


That is really disappointing and disheartening to hear.


----------



## Slogger

FFigawi said:


> "Post race beer" should also be followed by "however much you think you need, get twice as much"



Excellent post and glad you noticed that omission as well.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUfan4444 said:


> Side note....has anyone here ever won the Castaway Cay 5K?
> 
> Im going to run i for the first time next week and coming off of a 70.3 I don't think Ive got a sub 21:00 in me but going to shoot for sub 22:00.
> 
> If I see any young cross country kids at the starting line, it's going down...


What kind of time wins Castaway Cay?


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* "What makes a good race? What makes a higher registration fee (such as Disney's) worth the extra cost? What makes the rD premium worth it?"



The atmosphere is what makes a race (half or longer at least) a good race.  The best atmosphere as far as crowd support and the entire city feeling like part of the race weekend is the Flying Pig in Cincinnati though other cities do a good job as well.  

The course is also important.  If you are any big city's main yearly race the course should be through the city, not shot out to the edges because you don't want to go through the expense of closing roads.  I did the Buffalo half one year and the course was basically out to an abandoned section of the city and back.  Worst city course I've ever run.

If a race is higher than the standard cost of a half or full I would expect it is either a world major like Boston, runs through a controlled area like a preserve or National Park, or offers something you just can't get anywhere else like running through the heart of Rome and the ancient ruins or a Disney Park.

I love Disney and was once a huge fan of Disney Running before it was branded as RunDisney but I really don't think rD is worth the premium they charge any longer.  That isn't to say I won't do another race, I will.  It is just that they are few and far between now despite my doing races in Florida almost every year since my last rD race in 2011.  I expect a small premium but they basically price gouge now in my opinion.  They also are a bit too formulaic for me.  A challenge every race weekend for example following the 5K, 10K, Half model.  Do something different for Pete's sake.

The other thing that has turned me off from rD but it isn't even their fault is my realization that for what I pay for doing their race *again* I could do a new race in a new location and gain a whole new experience beyond just another run through the same Disney parks.  My race travel lives along side my Disney travel so it isn't like I don't still go to WDW, I just find a new race down there to do before or after my trip for both a lower price and a new experience.  I would rather run the Space Coast or Everglades race a first time than a Disney race again if you know what I mean.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *We often talk about things are they relate to running on concrete or asphalt. Today I would like to ask those who take to the trail what advice would you offer someone who only knows running on the roadways to taking in the trails? Do you use different gear? Any major changes in pace between the two? Things you need to be aware of? 

ATTQOTD: My experience with trail running is limited. In fact I have only ran one race since high school cross country on trails and it was a night time race. My pace was a bit slower, but I would imagine that was a combination of it being in the woods and not sure of where I was going as well as it being a night time race. In high school cross country our races never involved roads. We ran through large paths through the woods, on top of rice field levees, golf courses, ect. I actually used less shoe than my current race flats. I think I ran out meets with spikes and trained in a normal pair of Nikes.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following posters with races:

17 - @BikeFan  - Devil Dog Challenge (Finish / N/A)
20 - @JulieODC  - Run for the Manatees Virtual (31:00 / N/A)
20 - @KSellers88  - Run into Summer (NG / N/A)
20 - @kywyldcat03  - Viola Valley Half Marathon (2:10:00 / N/A)
20 - @Dopeyintraining  - Pretty Muddy 5k (Mud / N/A)
21 - @Anisum  - A New Hope 10 Miler (2:02:00 / N/A)
21 - @camaker  - NCRC Halh Marathon (NG / N/A)
21 - @mrsgryphon  - Mystic Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
21 - @JohnRPG  - Rite-Aid Cleveland Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
21 - @QueenGsMama  - SPAC Rock 'n Run 5k (35:00 / N/A)
21 - @opusone  - D105 Dash 5k (21:30 / N/A)
21 - @DopeyBadger - Blaser Invitational 5k (19:09 / N/A)
21 - @TCB in FLA - Biltmore 15k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend as well as BikeFan on his race today! If you need to revise any of the information listed above just let me know. To anyone who has a race that they would like to add to this list or a race in the future, feel free to post it and I will add it to the OP. 

@DopeyBadger I think you switched this weekends test run with last weekend, if thats the case let me know and I will remove this weeks race from the list.


----------



## Dis5150

Well the race director got back to me about my half last weekend. She apologized all over the place and said she hopes my experience doesn't keep me from running next year. She said they did have people on the course on bikes (2), but only following the last runners, to make sure they finished. And they had EMT's at the end, "in case of an emergency". I don't know how they would know if there was an emergency, since there was no one checking on people, but whatever. She also thought my idea of having extra volunteers  to take things to water stations in case they run out was a good idea that they would implement. And that next year the volunteers would be trained better, "to not ignore runners at the tables"???  Yeah I won't be doing this race again. She seemed sincere but some of the things she said show her cluelessness about race directing. Also, she did not address the short course.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I train on trails almost exclusively, but they are the well-groomed towpath and rail trail variety. I'm guessing you mean rough-and-rooty trails. The type of trails I use feel perfect for training, they are relatively even (although parts are open to horses so watch out for droppings!) and provide a soft landing compared to asphalt. Also you don't need to worry about getting hit by a car. Training on these surfaces seems to actually hinder my performance at runDisney events because my joints are so babied throughout the year, I'm not ready for all the asphalt let alone concrete. No advice for the trails like that except keep your eyes on the ground 10 feet or so in front of you, in case there is a hole or divot (or poop) and maybe switch directions or do out and backs because often they are slanted to let water flow off more easily.


----------



## dis_or_dat

@Dis5150, too bad about the race director's response.  Sounds like someone could have seriously gotten injured out there.

I'd like to addend my previous ATTQOTD that I mixed up course support and course entertainment.  I had assumed all things being equal when I wrote my answer.  But I second everyone's suggestions about bathrooms, parking, well marked courses, etc.  Also, would appreciate a wide course, I hate narrow courses, especially at the out and backs! Also, good corrals are important!  Nothing worse than being impeded by a wall of walkers when gunning for a PR.

ATTQOTD: There's a short 0.5 mi trail that connects 2 main running paths. It's basically a narrow hilly dry stream, poorly marked, with fallen trees and large rocks blocking it.  It slows my pace by about 4 min.


----------



## LSUlakes

Nike has been doing some cool stuff lately. With the sub 2 project and this track for a new shoe they are promoting. See story and video *here! *


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> @DopeyBadger I think you switched this weekends test run with last weekend, if thats the case let me know and I will remove this weeks race from the list.



I'll let you know on Thursday if it's going to happen or not.  If it does, it'll be on Sunday.  I have to see how my body responds because yesterday's workout with the T+D increasing by 48 degrees from the last run was brutal.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> I have a list on my desktop that I have started for 2018 and added these to it. Just wanted to let you know I have them down, just not on the OP of this thread.



Thanks you!  I didn't realize until after I'd posted the 2018 dates everything was 2017.  Too much eager anticipation on my part.  



LSUlakes said:


> If you add Louisiana to the list let me know and I would be more than happy to help you pick a race out.



We plan on running a few 10k races this fall between Pensacola and New Orleans to submit a PoT for Dark Side. Our pace right now (in the heat) is hovering slightly above and below 14 minutes per mile.  After we've built up endurance, the goal is under 12 minutes but we won't push that until the end of summer when heat lets.  Any insight on local races (especially any we should avoid!) would be greatly appreciated.  We're just hoping submitting at PoT will move us out of the last corral!


----------



## Dis5150

Okay, I am thoroughly confused now. My race just posted our results and it says my time is 2:34:35??? Now I don't know if it was my Garmin that was wrong or them?? We had clear, plastic chips that went on our shoes for our time. I had trouble finding the satellite at the start of the race but since my intervals were working I didn't really look at it until I hit the first mile. And the race didn't have mile markers that I saw so I never knew if I was on track or not. Would my intervals work if my gps wasn't working? I am a technology dummy so I don't know that would work??


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We often talk about things are they relate to running on concrete or asphalt. Today I would like to ask those who take to the trail what advice would you offer someone who only knows running on the roadways to taking in the trails? Do you use different gear? Any major changes in pace between the two? Things you need to be aware of?



I just started trail running and racing last year so the transition from road to trail is fresh in my mind.  First and foremost get the right shoes for what you'll run.  I got shoes for varied terrain since that is what I will be running.  Some dirt, some singletrack, some rockier terrain, etc.

If you are in a place where Lyme disease is present take precaution.  I always spray myself with Repel and treat my socks with Permethrin.  I usually run the roads shirtless but always wear sleeveless shirts on the trails to cut down on the exposed skin.

Be prepared to be a lot slower.  The hills are steeper and may include stairs, the terrain is softer and absorbs more power leaving less to propel you forward, and some downhills are close to cliffs so you have to me careful about controlling your descent so you don't end up in a ditch.  Along the same lines you have to be super focused on where you foot falls.  You need to avoid or prepare to land on rocks, roots, and other uneven terrain you don't really see on the road.

Make sure you know your route and even if you know your route be prepared to make some wrong turns.  Some trails aren't marked as well as they could be, some converge and separate and it is easy to follow the wrong fork, and some end up washed out by rain so you have to reroute.

It is a really fun alternative to the roads and while it does have different challenges it also is very peaceful and worth the effort.  You will never get better hill work on a road.



Dis5150 said:


> Okay, I am thoroughly confused now. My race just posted our results and it says my time is 2:34:35??? Now I don't know if it was my Garmin that was wrong or them?? We had clear, plastic chips that went on our shoes for our time. I had trouble finding the satellite at the start of the race but since my intervals were working I didn't really look at it until I hit the first mile. And the race didn't have mile markers that I saw so I never knew if I was on track or not. Would my intervals work if my gps wasn't working? I am a technology dummy so I don't know that would work??



Are you intervals based on time?  If so the GPS shouldn't impact it working.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following posters with races:
> 
> 17 - @BikeFan  - Devil Dog Challenge (Finish / N/A)
> 20 - @disneydaydreamer33  - Legacy River Run 10k (59:59 / N/A)
> 20 - @DopeyBadger - Blaser Invitational 5k (19:09 / N/A)
> 20 - @JulieODC  - Run for the Manatees Virtual (31:00 / N/A)
> 20 - @KSellers88  - Run into Summer (NG / N/A)
> 20 - @kywyldcat03  - Viola Valley Half Marathon (2:10:00 / N/A)
> 20 - @Dopeyintraining  - Pretty Muddy 5k (Mud / N/A)
> 21 - @Anisum  - A New Hope 10 Miler (2:02:00 / N/A)
> 21 - @camaker  - NCRC Halh Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 21 - @mrsgryphon  - Mystic Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 21 - @JohnRPG  - Rite-Aid Cleveland Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 21 - @QueenGsMama  - SPAC Rock 'n Run 5k (35:00 / N/A)
> 21 - @opusone  - D105 Dash 5k (21:30 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend as well as BikeFan on his race today! If you need to revise any of the information listed above just let me know. To anyone who has a race that they would like to add to this list or a race in the future, feel free to post it and I will add it to the OP.
> 
> @DopeyBadger I think you switched this weekends test run with last weekend, if thats the case let me know and I will remove this weeks race from the list.


So sorry!  I tried looking back to my OP with my planned races and couldn't find it.  I ended up not singing up for the Legacy River 10K, because our family planned a quick camping trip this weekend.  
Good luck to all of you racing and running this weekend!!


----------



## Ariel484

Dis5150 said:


> Okay, I am thoroughly confused now. My race just posted our results and it says my time is 2:34:35??? Now I don't know if it was my Garmin that was wrong or them?? We had clear, plastic chips that went on our shoes for our time. I had trouble finding the satellite at the start of the race but since my intervals were working I didn't really look at it until I hit the first mile. And the race didn't have mile markers that I saw so I never knew if I was on track or not. Would my intervals work if my gps wasn't working? I am a technology dummy so I don't know that would work??


I think they would because the intervals would just be using your clock, right?


----------



## pixarmom

Dis5150 said:


> And that next year the volunteers would be trained better, "to not ignore runners at the tables"???



Reminds me of one aid station during the half last weekend.  Just one lone volunteer at that station, and he was standing behind the table of cups looking out into the sky.  As I was running up, I asked "water or gatorade?"  I thought that would prompt him to point out which is where.  He just said "both" and continued to look away.  So I stopped at the table, inspected the cups, picked up one of each and was on my way.  But it was certainly a contrast to the cup-holding, liquid-identifying, cheering volunteers elsewhere on the course!


----------



## Dis5150

Ariel484 said:


> I think they would because the intervals would just be using your clock, right?



That's true because when I use it on the treadmill it just gives me alerts for intervals and my time and distance is always way messed up.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I agree with everything most poster's said yesterday. The most important things to me are bling, course support and scenery though. I have never ran on a trail, so I am no help at all for today's questions.

@LSUlakes Can you please add the Run Across Georgia for me for next weekend (May 26-28th)? I am participating with a 12 person relay team to run 260 miles from Savannah to Columbus benefiting the House of Heroes. My goal is to finish and not melt into a puddle in the Georgia heat and humidity.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Wendy98 said:


> What kind of time wins Castaway Cay?


Im not really sure....kinda what Im asking. Im sure it probably varies but Ive seen some impressive attempts on Strava.

https://www.strava.com/segments/1512238

if you run 7:00/mile you'll come in about 167th all time (from those who actually uploaded to Strava)


----------



## opusone

Dis5150 said:


> Okay, I am thoroughly confused now. My race just posted our results and it says my time is 2:34:35??? Now I don't know if it was my Garmin that was wrong or them?? We had clear, plastic chips that went on our shoes for our time. I had trouble finding the satellite at the start of the race but since my intervals were working I didn't really look at it until I hit the first mile. And the race didn't have mile markers that I saw so I never knew if I was on track or not. Would my intervals work if my gps wasn't working? I am a technology dummy so I don't know that would work??



Yes, the intervals will work without GPS.  You should look at the GPS map on Garmin Connect to see if the GPS route looks accurate.

However, the issue here seems to be time (2:34:35 vs. 2:45:17) which is odd.  If you started your watch at the start and stopped it at the finish, you should have the same time (within a few seconds) as the chip time since absolute time has nothing to do with GPS accuracy.


----------



## SunDial

roxymama said:


> It was harder than I expected, more fun than I could imagine and I have a question....how do you all do dopey????  You all are nuts



Congrats on your time.  

Sounds like you are subliminally talking yourself into Dopey without the help of anyone 

My first Dopey is 2 months after my first half Ironman.


----------



## Dis5150

opusone said:


> Yes, the intervals will work without GPS.  You should look at the GPS map on Garmin Connect to see if the GPS route looks accurate.
> 
> However, the issue here seems to be time (2:34:35 vs. 2:45:17) which is odd.  If you started your watch at the start and stopped it at the finish, you should have the same time (within a few seconds) as the chip time since absolute time has nothing to do with GPS accuracy.



Completely true. Thanks! This race was just messed up all around, lol.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Sadly, my trail running has been extremely limited - most of my off-road time is on crushed shell/sand, which is not at all like pavement _or_ single track dirt and is kind of its own special thing. There is a super-short little trail nearby that's the real deal (single track, dirt, lots of roots and rocks, some ups and downs, even a little brook that sometimes overflows onto the trail) and I love running it! And I've done some real trails in the NC mountains while on vacation.

I'd say what's most different for me is the amount of mental attention required. It's not something I'm particularly aware of, but I find that I'm super attuned to what's coming up ahead in a way that I don't need to be on endless miles of flat pavement. My pace is definitely slower on uphills and at altitude. I use muscles that don't get used much in road running - lots of stabilizing and lateral movement to handle the terrain. I prefer to not have music on trails - I'd rather hear all the little scuttles and rustling leaves and birds calling! And in the NC mountains, I was on high alert for bears and mountain lions, vs. my rather cavalier awareness locally, where the gators keep their distance and the coyotes are are more afraid of me than I of them, lol!

ETA: re: gear... I don't get enough trail time to have special gear for it. I just use regular running shoes. But I do opt for calf sleeves when running anything with a lot of vegetation that could touch my lower legs - I'm not good at spying poison ivy and I'm allergic to a whole lot of plants out there so I figure it's best to have something between my skin and the plants.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We often talk about things are they relate to running on concrete or asphalt. Today I would like to ask those who take to the trail what advice would you offer someone who only knows running on the roadways to taking in the trails? Do you use different gear? Any major changes in pace between the two? Things you need to be aware of?



When I first started running, I ran exclusively on a grass trail.  On the advice of my Ortho doc and my PT coach, I have since mixed up where I run.  I cover sand, road, concrete and gravel each run.  My time suffers on anything other than road and concrete while gravel is the hardest to keep traction on, especially hills with gravel (I walk them after slipping a few times).  My doc said get stability/motion control shoes and use them no matter where I run so I don't use special shoes.  I did find a great non chemical bug spray to keep the biters away.  It's a mixture of oils and doesn't smell that bad!

As far as pace, going from pure trail (holes, roots, and totally uneven terrain) to pure road, we knocked 2 minutes off our pace.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever DNS or DNF a particular race because conditions maybe weren't ideal for a goal or BQ, to run another race the following weekend? If so, did it work?



I have not had any DNF.  I have had 2 DNS.   1 was an Olympic Triathlon and 1 half marathon.  Both were last year because of my mom's failing health and passing.


----------



## michigandergirl

@LSUlakes will you add a race for me? After much waffling, I have finally made a decision:

Oct 15 - michigandergirl - Detroit marathon - under 5 hours


----------



## LSUlakes

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Thanks you! I didn't realize until after I'd posted the 2018 dates everything was 2017. Too much eager anticipation on my part.



Not a problem! Disney has very early registrations, so I keep a list on a word doc for those who submit early.



TinkerBellLiz said:


> We plan on running a few 10k races this fall between Pensacola and New Orleans to submit a PoT for Dark Side. Our pace right now (in the heat) is hovering slightly above and below 14 minutes per mile. After we've built up endurance, the goal is under 12 minutes but we won't push that until the end of summer when heat lets. Any insight on local races (especially any we should avoid!) would be greatly appreciated. We're just hoping submitting at PoT will move us out of the last corral!



The fall schedule does not have many races beyond 5k around here for some reason. I live in the Baton Rouge area so I know more about the races around here but if you have a question about one in NOLA I can find more info about it. Here are some races I do like:
Oct 15 - Northshore Half Marathon and 10 Miler in Mandeville, LA. FLAT course. Formally called Gulf Coast Half. I set my 1/2 marathon PR on this course.
Oct 28 - Jazz Half Marathon NOLA. I hear its well done, but havent run it myself.
Jan 14 - Louisiana Marathon weekend. Baton Rouge, LA. Includes a 5k and quarter marathon on one day and the half and full on the next. Do both race days and receive an additional prize. Great post race food! Home course for me. 



disneydaydreamer33 said:


> So sorry!  I tried looking back to my OP with my planned races and couldn't find it.  I ended up not singing up for the Legacy River 10K, because our family planned a quick camping trip this weekend.
> Good luck to all of you racing and running this weekend!!



Not a problem. Thats one of the reasons I post the list and tag the runners. That and for encouragement for race day! Thanks for letting me know about the change.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I am not a trail runner, so don't have any advice. I took a nasty fall on my weekend run when transitioning from gravel to concrete, seemingly from tripping over my own 2 feet... Being so clumsy, I think I should only walk trails.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQOTD: about 75% of my runs are trail, and way too hilly for my personal preference.  Between worrying about bears and crazy people ( there was a guy last summer who attacked a female runner and duct taped her to a tree), I rarely run by myself.  Cell reception in the mountains is spotty, so you can't depend on a phone.  So my number one nugget of advice is to stay safe and run with a partner. Number two is getting a decent pair of trail shoes rather than using your road shoes.

I'm not on the list, but I'm running the Biltmore 15k in Asheville on Sunday.


----------



## IamTrike

I run a combination of single track trail, road and bridle trail (crushed gravel).   In general for me on trail the pace is much slower.   I think that's a combination of a couple things.  In my kneck of the wood most single track or backpacker trails are pretty rooty and rocky.  It means you have to constantly be aware of where you are putting your feet so you don't trip.   These trails also have a lot of really steep up and downhill sections which make for a pretty hard workout.

In terms of special gear.  I have a dedicated trail shoes.   They have thicker lugs and a plate that runs the length of the shoe so that sharp things don't poke you in the feet.  I also wear light or amber tinted sunglasses a lot of times when I run in the woods so I don't have to worry about stuff getting in my eyes.   I find with most trail runs I'm likely to be a longer distance to refreshments so I usually wear a bigger hydration belt too.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We often talk about things are they relate to running on concrete or asphalt. Today I would like to ask those who take to the trail what advice would you offer someone who only knows running on the roadways to taking in the trails? Do you use different gear? Any major changes in pace between the two? Things you need to be aware of?



As others have said, you need to slow down and watch where you're going. Soft terrain, roots, rocks, etc., are all ankle injuries waiting to happen. I also recommend increasing trail mileage very slowly and carefully. The added stress on your feet and ankles from the non-smooth surface can lead to shin splints or other injuries if you try to do too much before your muscles are accustomed to the load.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We often talk about things are they relate to running on concrete or asphalt. Today I would like to ask those who take to the trail what advice would you offer someone who only knows running on the roadways to taking in the trails? Do you use different gear? Any major changes in pace between the two? Things you need to be aware of?


I can't really answer this. I don't trail run.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> I can't really answer this. I don't trail run.



Are you done with finals? School going well for you?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Are you done with finals? School going well for you?


Yep finished last week!


----------



## roxymama

No trail running experience here but I did love hiking at national parks back in my youth.  I did some portaging - carrying a canoe with a friend from island to island up in Canada once for a week in high school.  Crazy that I forgot I did that until now


----------



## Miranda

opusone said:


> However, the issue here seems to be time (2:34:35 vs. 2:45:17) which is odd.  If you started your watch at the start and stopped it at the finish, you should have the same time (within a few seconds) as the chip time since absolute time has nothing to do with GPS accuracy.


Sometimes I have no idea what the timing companies actually email out at first... they are sometimes very far from reality. 

Example A: My running group did a 3 mile race in January, then we went back to someone's house and did a Yankee Swap holiday party, so we were all still together when we got our email alerts with the times.  Not only were the times completely off, the relative placings were completely off as well!  For example, I was originally emailed a time of 20:52.  Actual time: 36:28.  Someone in my group that finished closer to 30 minutes was given a time of like 24 minutes.  She was ahead of me the whole race, so it's not like the results came from an earlier timing mat (I don't remember there being any on the course other than start and finish) and surged ahead of me after that but before the finish. 

Example B: We all did a 5K in March that had a pub crawl after it, so again were all together again when the first set of email results came in.  Everyone's time?  0:00


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I haven't trail run since my HS cross country days so I don't have much to contribute here.  But definitely pick up your feet more.  I tripped over a lot of roots during XC. 

Right now, I actually run in trail shoes.   The original model of Altra Olympus were marketed as being good for roads and hard trails, and I've been working my way through 4 pairs of those for the past 2 years.  The newer models are more trail-y, though, so I need to switch back to a road model.  I would definitely use trail shoes if I was going to be doing any running off road, though.

Tangent: I can't decide if I want to do the Paradigm or the Torin for my next model.  Originally, I thought that I was going to switch to the Paradigm, as it's was the road maximal cushioning counterpart to the Olympus, but now I am seeing that they are clumping them with the support shoes instead of the neutral ones.  I posed a question about it no longer being a neutral shoe on their FB page, and they replied that it was but it also has dynamic support features, whatever that means.  I actually supinate, despite flat-ish feet, and have learned that support shoes don't really work for me, after buying support shoes a lot when I was younger due to my lack of arches and assuming/being told that I should use those.


----------



## mjcorral

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We often talk about things are they relate to running on concrete or asphalt. Today I would like to ask those who take to the trail what advice would you offer someone who only knows running on the roadways to taking in the trails? Do you use different gear? Any major changes in pace between the two? Things you need to be aware of?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My experience with trail running is limited. In fact I have only ran one race since high school cross country on trails and it was a night time race. My pace was a bit slower, but I would imagine that was a combination of it being in the woods and not sure of where I was going as well as it being a night time race. In high school cross country our races never involved roads. We ran through large paths through the woods, on top of rice field levees, golf courses, ect. I actually used less shoe than my current race flats. I think I ran out meets with spikes and trained in a normal pair of Nikes.


All great advice from the trail runners. I need to research some of the hydration methods that were suggested. I do try to wear pants or something that covers my legs because of the low brush. Someone mentioned bug spray or bug oil, what do you recommend? I bought "off" but forgot to use it in Lone Pine, and was eaten alive. Anyone know anything about shoe guards? (I think that's what they are called). I had a lot of rocks in my shoes.


----------



## Miranda

mjcorral said:


> Someone mentioned bug spray or bug oil, what do you recommend? I bought "off" but forgot to use it in Lone Pine, and was eaten alive.


I don't know if I can recommend it yet, but people seem to swear by "Wondercide" in the hiking groups that I am in.  Mainly for ticks... NH has a TERRIBLE tick problem and this year is like 10x worse than I've ever seen it.  I have some coming from Amazon for that this week.  But they also have an insect repellent formula.

The shoe guard things are called gaiters.


----------



## PrincessV

mjcorral said:


> All great advice from the trail runners. I need to research some of the hydration methods that were suggested. I do try to wear pants or something that covers my legs because of the low brush. Someone mentioned bug spray or bug oil, what do you recommend? I bought "off" but forgot to use it in Lone Pine, and was eaten alive.


I live in FL, where the mosquitoes are fierce and carry an assortment of gnarly diseases, AND I'm allergic to most botanical-based things, so it's all DEET for me. I'm also super sensitive to scents, so I get the highest DEET I can in a scent-free spray. But WDW has been providing a lotion bug repellent at the parks that's really nice - scent-free, blends in easily, didn't cause a rash. I need to snap a pic of it next time and see if I can buy it myself!


----------



## GollyGadget

I fell a bit behind and just saw the discussion on weather today. How timely. As I was heading out the door for a run this afternoon, the weather radio went off with a tornado warning. I immediately turned around and headed for the treadmill in the basement. Temperature wise it has to be pretty extreme but if there's storms you'll find me on the treadmill or indoor track.


----------



## keahgirl8

Disney at Heart said:


> Two bad things from runDisney are the lack of communication (i.e. why are race registrations delayed, what are the themes, will there be characters or not, what is the course anyway?) and Disney spelling ("Inaugural"?)



FACT.  I love them, but yeah.


----------



## Wendy98

Not a trail runner, unless you count the asphalt bike trail I use for long runs.  I have always wanted to trail run, but have yet to do it.


----------



## McNs

i have LOTS of trails around where I live but don't run in them very often. They are pretty rough, steep and slippery. They can be fun if I'm in the mood but take a bit more prep.

I will always take extra water (Camelbak Dart), food and a running jacket. I'll put my phone in a ziplock bag and depending how long I'm running (and then chance of getting misplaced) an external charger.

Bugs aren't really an issue here but the undergrowth can be a bit rough and scratch lower legs.

I'm thinking about an 80km trail run called The Hillary (named after Sir Edmond) through these trails... something like 3000+m total climbing...


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *We all have reasons for running. As we go along in our journey we find new reasons/motivation to improve or to just keep going. Today I want to ask if there is a person that you see as a rival that you want to compete with? You may only know this person as a local runner you see at races or could be a friend.  How far do you have to go (time/fitness wise) to be able to compete or even out race this person?

ATTQOTD: Once I completed couch to 5k program I was in a paid training group to keep me motivated and moving. In the group was a guy that was about 15 years older than I. One day we were doing speed work and he kept beating me on every repeat. My competitive side kicked in and after we were done we talked and decided to have a friendly competition on improving. That was all the drive I needed to not only keep me running, but to try to improve. By the end of the fall youth finally won out, but in the process we became very good friends. Not just for running but in everyday life. A great guy really. Well I now have another friend who is always kicking my butt. We are similar in age, but when it comes to PR's hes got me at every distance. In head up races, I also get owned. I hope to get improve my fitness enough over the next few months to at least make it competitive the next time we toe the line. It's just one part of what motivates me to get out the door these days.


----------



## Miranda

Oh my goodness, it was SO HOT yesterday here in NH.  I know some of you people further south probably have been dealing with this for a while, but up here it is like someone flips a switch every year... we go from 40's (like, literally my 5K in the rain on Sunday was like 42 at race time) and then BAM.... 80's and 90's.  Yesterday it was 91F when I left at 5:45 PM to go to my run group.  

We did a 5.2 mile slog (that I'm mad I forgot I paused my watch and missed .2 so my Strava data came out to 4.9 since the Garmin was 4.97... wahhh I want credit for the 5 at least! ) and I was dying.  It probably was a little too ambitious with the sudden heat plus I have been fighting a cold for 2 weeks which is dehydrating me.  I had cotton mouth the whole run, and even though I was carrying a 20 oz handheld, that was gone by about mile 3.  Some people turned off at one point to do the 3 mile loop instead of the 5, but I wanted to go closer to the 60 minutes, so me and one of the coaches kept going on the 5, but I was having some life regrets after a while... but the loops are such that once we committed to the 5 one, there was no way really to shorten it without just finishing it.

I have got to get some kind of water carrying thing this year, I just drink so much water and get so thirsty because I sweat SO much when I run in the heat.  I have always been a very heavy sweater.  And our group runs are later than I used to do them solo, so warmer parts of the day. I try and run early like 6-6:30 am when solo... sometimes closer to 5 if it is a long run, but run group is 6pm on Wed and 8:30am on Sat.  And also I used to plan routes to go past convenience stores to refill my 20 oz bottle at least once, sometimes twice.  I get so overwhelmed all the time looking at all the options for hydration packs, this is actually the 3rd year I've said I'm going to get a pack and the last 2 I've gotten overwhelmed and never got one, plus now there's these Orange Mud ones I have seen recommended various places this year to add to the pile of ones to consider!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Nobody I'm really competitive with around here.  There is a woman in our running group who is around my age and we race at close to the same pace, but she's just a stronger runner/finisher than me.  So, I would say I'd love to have a training season where I look/feel as strong as she does at the end of long training runs.


----------



## Dis5150

Miranda said:


> these Orange Mud ones I have seen recommended various places this year to add to the pile of ones to consider!



I am thinking about it too, after my race ran out of cups. I don't want to be without water for that long ever again! But When I looked, the Orange Mud single one was $89!  I don't think DH will approve.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all have reasons for running. As we go along in our journey we find new reasons/motivation to improve or to just keep going. Today I want to ask if there is a person that you see as a rival that you want to compete with? You may only know this person as a local runner you see at races or could be a friend. How far do you have to go (time/fitness wise) to be able to compete or even out race this person?



Funny question… YES, I have two local folks that I'm trying to compete with.  They both have no clue about my ambitions.

One is our U.S. Congressman who lives in our town (about the same age as me).  He is a longtime runner and usually runs a 10k at about a 6:45/mi pace. Currently, I should be able to run a 7:10ish pace for a 10k, but I think he has been slowing down as I have been increasing speed, so I think I will eventually catch him.

The other is a local masters runner who is a few years older than me.  He often wins the masters category at our local 5k's.  His 5k pace is usually about 5:55-5:58/mi.  I'm about a minute per mile slower, so I still have quite a ways to go.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  It seems that the only person I am competitive with is the 50 year old version of myself! I really don't have another person, but I do feel pressure to match previous levels of performance.  I don't think this is particularly healthy, but there you go.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all have reasons for running. As we go along in our journey we find new reasons/motivation to improve or to just keep going. Today I want to ask if there is a person that you see as a rival that you want to compete with? You may only know this person as a local runner you see at races or could be a friend. How far do you have to go (time/fitness wise) to be able to compete or even out race this person?



I am pretty much the least competitive person ever. So ... no. It'd probably be fun to compete with someone, but ... just not my jam.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Hmm. Competing is maybe not the right word. But @MoanasPapa is faster than me, and he always slows down during races so he can run with me. The last 5K we did was the only time he's ever agreed to run his own race, and we were already a mile in at that point. So, one of my running goals is to be able to do a 5k at his pace so he doesn't have to slow down for me. His 5k speed is in the mid-9s per mile and I'm in the high 10s/low 11s, so I have a ways to go.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQUOD:  my fitness inspiration/competitior isn't another runner but a fellow crossfitter at my gym. She's only a year younger than I am (mid 40s), but you would think she's 25/30 years younger. Just seeing her out of the corner of my eye makes me work that much harder.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all have reasons for running. As we go along in our journey we find new reasons/motivation to improve or to just keep going. Today I want to ask if there is a person that you see as a rival that you want to compete with? You may only know this person as a local runner you see at races or could be a friend. How far do you have to go (time/fitness wise) to be able to compete or even out race this person?


I don't really have a person I rival/compete with. I just go out to have fun. I run for myself to stay in shape, so I guess I compete with myself to an extent.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: Only competitive with myself.  Perhaps secretly with my SIL, but she's more of a Barrys Bootcamp / fad person vs a runner, I'm sure if she was dedicated, she'd beat me hands down.  There are 2 ladies in my AG in my little town who are FAST (6:40 pace for a half marathon, 3:12 full), so I will never catch up to them.  There's a local fun run this weekend to support our schools and I'll be doing the 5k at my slow preg pace.  They took it easy last year with a 6:30 pace 10k.   I'm too intimidated to even come up to them to ask about their training.  

Even during races, I do not have the "pac man" mentality and am totally fine letting others pass me.  However, my pet peeve is when a guy will pass me and can't keep pace but continually tries to overtake me as I pass at steady pace.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Sometimes I will "compete" with someone during a race, like someone that I am yo-yoing with I'll try and get past them, or as I'm finishing, I might try and outsprint (for generous values of "sprint") someone near me at the finish (and even then I have no idea if I'm really beating them or not because I have no idea where/when they started ), but in general no, I'm only competing long term with myself.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  I'm not really a competitive person.  I have a best running friend that motivates me.  We are about the same level, so if she training for a certain race it might inspire me to do the same or vice versa.  But I definitely do this during a race:


Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: Sometimes I will "compete" with someone during a race, like someone that I am yo-yoing with I'll try and get past them, or as I'm finishing, I might try and outsprint (for generous values of "sprint") someone near me at the finish (and even then I have no idea if I'm really beating them or not because I have no idea where/when they started ), but in general no, I'm only competing long term with myself.


I always try to find someone during the second half of the race that I will either try and pace or I will keep them in my sights and not let them get more ahead.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all have reasons for running. As we go along in our journey we find new reasons/motivation to improve or to just keep going. Today I want to ask if there is a person that you see as a rival that you want to compete with? You may only know this person as a local runner you see at races or could be a friend. How far do you have to go (time/fitness wise) to be able to compete or even out race this person?



I've had a few along the way.  Right now, there's the guy from the Hot2Trot 10k who edged me out at the finish line.  Although his chip didn't work so I was awarded 3rd place, but I gave him the trophy because I know he beat me fair and square.  Hoping for redemption on June 17th this year (if he enters of course).  Also, not rivals (I call them white whales) but people I'm chasing are @CheapRunnerMike and Jaime D (from Strava).  I've got some pace to make up on both, but I know I'm getting closer to reeling them in.  I know Jaime's still aiming for the sub-40 10k, so I'm aiming for that in my time trial on June 3rd or the real race at Hot2Trot on June 17th.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all have reasons for running. As we go along in our journey we find new reasons/motivation to improve or to just keep going. Today I want to ask if there is a person that you see as a rival that you want to compete with? You may only know this person as a local runner you see at races or could be a friend.  How far do you have to go (time/fitness wise) to be able to compete or even out race this person?


I don't really have a rival. If a race is long enough there is almost always someone I will find and aim to pass. At a recent 5 miler there was a couple who during every walk cycle of their run walk either walked hand in hand or at least right next to each other down narrow trails so runners who wanted to pass would have to push through or risk going off the flat trail to pass. I passed them on almost every walk cycle and they passed me during their runs. Right before the finish they started running so I picked up my pace so they couldn't pass me at the finish. Not everyone I aim to pass is someone I feel animosity towards but I certainly don't feel as bad passing them just before the finish when I feel that way.


----------



## LSUlakes

dis_or_dat said:


> I'm too intimidated to even come up to them to ask about their training.



I think you would be surprised how willing the people you mentioned would be willing to discuss their training plan with you. I have asked many people who are faster than I how they got to the point they are at and they gave me plenty of time to discuss. Sure there is a chance they could be rude, but life's all about taking chances! Next time you see them, just ask, the worse that can happen is they tell you no. They could be you next BFF or even a Disney fan..


----------



## roxymama

I don't really have a rival.  The only one I'm ever trying to get close to is my "predicted time" on my training plan that I never 100% believe I can achieve.  Sometimes I beat "predicted roxymama" and sometimes I don't.  She's a tough cookie.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I've been running a weekly 5k on Wed. nights for years. Generally you see the same cast of characters, running with the same style every week. It gets to the point that you expect to pass people at a certain point on the course, and get passed by other people at other points. Being a slow starter, I'm usually running people down in the second half of the race, so the competitiveness comes in seeing if I can finally close down certain runners I come close to but never catch. We all joke about it over beer in a pub after the race.


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQOTD:  I'm not really compettive with them, but my local group of running friends really motivate me to run faster.  We set goals and work towards them together.   The goal being not to beat each other, but rather to hit a shared goal for a particular race.  It's nice to know someone else is doing the same grueling SOS workout as you.

In actual races I will often pick people out and decide that I am going to match their pace.  During the crawling crab I picked someone who seemed to be in a little better shape than me and decided I would try and hang with them as long as possible.   I ran 13.1 miles side by side with the is person and we didn't really say a word to each other.  At the end of the race I found her and thanked her as I had matched a PR and it had been kind of fun.  
She laughed and said she had just decided she wasn't going to let me pull ahead of her and she PR'd too.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  The running club I am in has a number of fast folks.  In the group I run in, there are some true speedsters that I have no hope of ever catching up with in a race, and a group of about 5-8 of us that are pretty close to equal, and any one might win a race on any given day (so they might be rivals!).  It makes for some fun runs, and we have had a couple 10 milers and halfs were it was a decent race the last mile to see who would eek ahead.  

Like @LSUlakes  said above, you will find that most are willing to help and share info.  Several of the true speedsters in our group are always willing to help and discuss their plans, and give you hints as to where each of us might improve.  At the end of the day, we are all doing this thing to help ourselves.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: Competition: Not really, but I do this trail run series where you earn points.  You have to run 5 out of 7 of the series races to still qualify for prizes at the end.  I'm currently in 4th place in my AG in part because I missed two races.  The ladies in spots 1 and 2 are definitely faster than me (they won spots 1 and 2 last year also, with me in 3rd).  The lady currently in spot 3 has run one more race this year than me but has finished behind me in each race that I've also run.  I'm currently only 2 points behind her so all I have to do is finish ahead of her in both races and I will take third in the series. 

Also, trail advice:  Look at your feet, slow down from road pace (if needed, but this is more people), keep one ear bud out or volume down (for passing/ getting passed), take water if you are going to need more than the race offers (typically trail races have fewer water stops), invest in trail shoes.  My advice on shoes though is to do at least one before you buy trail shoes, because you might not like it.  I love trail - I actually started there instead of road.  Its a great change of pace and the scenery helps the miles go by.  Enjoy!


----------



## MissLiss279

Miranda said:


> I have got to get some kind of water carrying thing this year, I just drink so much water and get so thirsty because I sweat SO much when I run in the heat.  I have always been a very heavy sweater.  And our group runs are later than I used to do them solo, so warmer parts of the day. I try and run early like 6-6:30 am when solo... sometimes closer to 5 if it is a long run, but run group is 6pm on Wed and 8:30am on Sat.  And also I used to plan routes to go past convenience stores to refill my 20 oz bottle at least once, sometimes twice.  I get so overwhelmed all the time looking at all the options for hydration packs, this is actually the 3rd year I've said I'm going to get a pack and the last 2 I've gotten overwhelmed and never got one, plus now there's these Orange Mud ones I have seen recommended various places this year to add to the pile of ones to consider!



I would definitely recommend the Orange Mud hydraquivers. You might like the double barrel version with two water bottles. I think the bottles they come with are 20 oz, but I think they also fit 24 oz bottles. 



Dis5150 said:


> I am thinking about it too, after my race ran out of cups. I don't want to be without water for that long ever again! But When I looked, the Orange Mud single one was $89!  I don't think DH will approve.



I think if you sign up for their emails, the first one may include a discount code - 10%?? $10?? I don't remember.  Some discount is better than none.  Also, you could check eBay.


----------



## camaker

MissLiss279 said:


> I would definitely recommend the Orange Mud hydraquivers. You might like the double barrel version with two water bottles. I think the bottles they come with are 20 oz, but I think they also fit 24 oz bottles.
> 
> I think if you sign up for their emails, the first one may include a discount code - 10%?? $10?? I don't remember.  Some discount is better than none.  Also, you could check eBay.



You can definitely fit 24oz bottles in the Hydraquivers.  My suggestion would be to look at the ones they call Vest Packs.  I have a single barrel Hydraquiver and find it a bit uncomfortable with the narrowness of the straps.  The Vest Packs have larger pockets up front and I recently got one of their Endurance Packs with that style of front strap and it is much more comfortable.  That being said, they are more expensive than the base Hydraquivers.  They really are well-built from nice materials and should last a LONG time, though, and the prices aren't that bad when you compare them to the higher end Nathans and Camelbaks that they are meant to compete with.


----------



## Miranda

Dis5150 said:


> I am thinking about it too, after my race ran out of cups. I don't want to be without water for that long ever again! But When I looked, the Orange Mud single one was $89!  I don't think DH will approve.




Mine already knows I spend all my money on running gear and dog stuff. 

If you are a member of 100 Half Marathons Club, there is a 25% discount code available to club members... the mention of the 10% email discount made me remember I had access to a lot of discounts over there!  If you're not a member... they had a really good deal last year for National Running Day, which from my email history was 6/1, so coming up soon, on the lifetime membership... maybe they will offer it again.  It was $50 for the membership and there are a lot of race discount codes and gear/nutrition ones to earn back your membership fee with.  I am going to order the Double Barrel one... that'll get me more than half my fee back right there!  You don't have to have run 100 halfs to join, I think it's just 10 to join, or fewer if you have a member refer you (because that was how I got in last year, I'd only done 4 at the time I joined).  Feel free to PM me if you want to join and don't have enough races and I will sponsor you.


----------



## Miranda

camaker said:


> You can definitely fit 24oz bottles in the Hydraquivers.  My suggestion would be to look at the ones they call Vest Packs.  I have a single barrel Hydraquiver and find it a bit uncomfortable with the narrowness of the straps.  The Vest Packs have larger pockets up front and I recently got one of their Endurance Packs with that style of front strap and it is much more comfortable.  That being said, they are more expensive than the base Hydraquivers.  They really are well-built from nice materials and should last a LONG time, though, and the prices aren't that bad when you compare them to the higher end Nathans and Camelbaks that they are meant to compete with.


I looked at the vests too, but it seemed like more than I would want for my level of running... but I definitely kind of have my eye on it for hiking possibly.  Or if I end up needing more than just something to carry my water and a few gels.


----------



## michigandergirl

Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: Sometimes I will "compete" with someone during a race, like someone that I am yo-yoing with I'll try and get past them, or as I'm finishing, I might try and outsprint (for generous values of "sprint") someone near me at the finish (and even then I have no idea if I'm really beating them or not because I have no idea where/when they started ), but in general no, I'm only competing long term with myself.



This exactly. And the pac-manning thing.


----------



## Simba's Girl

ATQOTD: I compete with myself only. Mostly now I'm trying super hard to get back to the pace I was at 5 years ago. In 2013 I took a hiatus from running for a couple years and didn't get back into it until last year.

My DD OTOH says she's going to beat me in our upcoming local races...I keep telling her "we'll see" but I bet she does!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Yes, but she is super fast and I do not think I am ever going to catch her. She also probably has no clue I exist. Last year she beat me during a 5 mile run while pushing her two kids in a stroller, that was humbling.


----------



## JulieODC

No competition here - just with my own head sometimes.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I am really only competing against myself in running, which is competition enough. I am oddly competitive in some areas in my life, but athletics usually isn't one of them.


----------



## camaker

The only competition I have is within myself.  I don't care what other individuals do, I want to see progression in my times and overall average placements.


----------



## sourire

There's no one in particular I'm competing with, but I certainly enjoy the Pac-Man theory at races
And this:


roxymama said:


> The only one I'm ever trying to get close to is my "predicted time" on my training plan


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD: I don't have anyone I'm competitive with.  I mostly races with my sister who has been running on and off since her teens (mid 30s now) and is 7 years younger than me.  I didn't start running until I was 37.  At one point it bothered me she was faster, but I've come to realize her experience and our age difference mean I probably shouldn't be comparing myself to her.  

The one competitive thing I have - a few strava segments.  The street I live off of has a hill that's about .75 miles long.  I really want to beat a friend's time on that one.  It will take some work, but I think I can do it  There's some others I'd at least like to move up on and maybe be in the top 3.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I only compete with myself but I do try to keep up with the random person who seems to be just a little bit ahead of me during races. My goal is to always keep up with them or at least in my sight.


----------



## DopeyBadger

@LSUlakes

21 - DopeyBadger - Bunny Head 5k Time Trial #2 (19:29 / na)

The temperature is too good to be true for this weekend, so I've got to give it another go.  I'm going to be better about pacing throughout the attempt and see if I can improve my performance.  Setting a PR at 400m, 800m, and 1000m was nice to do, but it definitely dragged down my ability to put up a better 5k time.  I think I can get close to sub-19.


----------



## McNs

DopeyBadger said:


> @LSUlakes
> 
> 21 - DopeyBadger - Bunny Head 5k Time Trial #2 (19:29 / na)
> 
> The temperature is too good to be true for this weekend, so I've got to give it another go.  I'm going to be better about pacing throughout the attempt and see if I can improve my performance.  Setting a PR at 400m, 800m, and 1000m was nice to do, but it definitely dragged down my ability to put up a better 5k time.  I think I can get close to sub-19.


Good luck! Keen to see how this one turns out knowing what you do now from the first one.

ATTQOTD don't have anyone I as to beat apart from myself. At the odd race I do I will use runners around me for motivation. I also get ducked in by Strava segments and have been known to tailor a run to chase a segment


----------



## SheHulk

ATYQOTD: I don't have anyone local I like to compete with, but I would love to beat Oprah's marathon time. I do this a lot with celebrities: I see someone's time and think, Wow, I thought I could run a marathon faster than him/her. Or, Dang, I can't believe I'm slower than him/her. If it's a celebrity who is known for being super-fit, they play a super-hero or something, that doesn't bother me. Even Katherine Switzer, she's 70 and she ran Boston faster than my PR. That's the kind of thing I do. I might just make up a list of celebrity marathon times that are within my reach and check them off as I get faster times. It would be a great motivator.
I also like to look up national averages/medians for race times. If I'm average or better for a race distance I feel more like a "real" runner.


----------



## Jules76126

I have a question for all you Garmin watch users. I currently have a forerunner 235 that I love. I am traveling to Europe for two weeks in August for my honeymoon and I want to be able to charge the watch while I am there. I already have outlet adapters. Does anyone know if it will work with the voltage? I want to make sure I am not going to fry it when I go to charge it.


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday* QOTD*: Today's question is going to be a little different than our normal Friday. Today I am looking for some feedback from the group. What are some things you would like to see in addition to what we all ready have on this thread? What would you like to see change? How does everyone feel about the lack of QOTD on Saturdays and Sundays? Do you check out the first post any to see what races other members are running or have run? Do you go to the second post to look at the list of the QOTD's for reference? I'm open to any and all suggestions that will help improve this thread, so anything you would like to see, just let me know.

ATTQOTD: Not no much a answer as just some of my thoughts. Without yall this thread would not be what it is and I would like to make it better for everyone. As far as the weekends go, I rarely get on the forum because I try to maximize time with my family. I do post occasionally though on the weekends, but Monday is when I get up to date on what happened. On a PC the race list looks great, but when I pull it up on my phone it is all jumbled. I have not been able to correct that problem as of yet, but open to suggestions. Thanks to all of you for contributions to the thread and have a great weekend!


----------



## LSUlakes

Jules76126 said:


> I have a question for all you Garmin watch users. I currently have a forerunner 235 that I love. I am traveling to Europe for two weeks in August for my honeymoon and I want to be able to charge the watch while I am there. I already have outlet adapters. Does anyone know if it will work with the voltage? I want to make sure I am not going to fry it when I go to charge it.



I think you should be good as long as you have the adapter for the charger, but to be sure you could call Garmin customer service to verify that. May be worth the time on the phone to protect your investment. Congrats on the upcoming wedding, assuming the big day hasnt happened yet. The whole experience happens so fast so be sure to take a moment to take it all in!


----------



## DopeyBadger

McNs said:


> Good luck! Keen to see how this one turns out knowing what you do now from the first one.



Thanks!  I'll be interested to also see how 60 hrs of easy (this time) vs 84 hours of easy (last time) feels different.  I know that I'm not nearly as fresh right now as I was going into the last one because I had one of my best training sessions the Tues before last attempt.  But this week has been a bit more difficult.  So, I'm interested to see on multiple levels my body's response.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Jules76126 said:


> I have a question for all you Garmin watch users. I currently have a forerunner 235 that I love. I am traveling to Europe for two weeks in August for my honeymoon and I want to be able to charge the watch while I am there. I already have outlet adapters. Does anyone know if it will work with the voltage? I want to make sure I am not going to fry it when I go to charge it.



I charged my 235 without issue in London last summer without any issues.  A lot of hotels, including the one I was in, now have special outlets that directly accept the USB connection, so my charging cable plugged straight into that, no adapter necessary.  As @LSUlakes said though, you could email Garmin support to be sure.  



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday* QOTD*: Today's question is going to be a little different than our normal Friday. Today I am looking for some feedback from the group. What are some things you would like to see in addition to what we all ready have on this thread? What would you like to see change? How does everyone feel about the lack of QOTD on Saturdays and Sundays? Do you check out the first post any to see what races other members are running or have run? Do you go to the second post to look at the list of the QOTD's for reference? I'm open to any and all suggestions that will help improve this thread, so anything you would like to see, just let me know.
> 
> ATTQOTD: Not no much a answer as just some of my thoughts. Without yall this thread would not be what it is and I would like to make it better for everyone. As far as the weekends go, I rarely get on the forum because I try to maximize time with my family. I do post occasionally though on the weekends, but Monday is when I get up to date on what happened. On a PC the race list looks great, but when I pull it up on my phone it is all jumbled. I have not been able to correct that problem as of yet, but open to suggestions. Thanks to all of you for contributions to the thread and have a great weekend!



I don't have many recommendations, but wanted to say I think you do a great job keep the thread interesting and changing up the types of questions you ask!  I've learned a lot from participating, so thank you for your continued effort 

To answer a few of your questions, I don't mind a lack of questions on weekends, like you I am usually busy with family on weekends.  Also, I do check the first two posts from time to time.  For instance this weekend I am not racing, but I am going to cheer on my sister at a half in NH by my mom's house, so I checked to see if any of the NH runners on this thread were running it.  Also, I feel like my training is getting to a stronger point and as a result, I'm considering a new training plan for when I start marathon training at the end of June, so I went back to the QOTD list to look for questions I remembered you asking that might have answers that would help me in that regard, like books people have read and training plans they have used and liked or not liked.  Having the reference there helped me easily locate the answers I was looking for.


----------



## camaker

Jules76126 said:


> I have a question for all you Garmin watch users. I currently have a forerunner 235 that I love. I am traveling to Europe for two weeks in August for my honeymoon and I want to be able to charge the watch while I am there. I already have outlet adapters. Does anyone know if it will work with the voltage? I want to make sure I am not going to fry it when I go to charge it.



When you say you have outlet adapters, do you mean you have the adapter for both the European plug type and with a USB outlet that will accommodate the Forerunner 235 charge cord?  If so, look at the fine print on the USB adapter portions.  It will say either Input 100-120V or 100-240V.  As long as you have one that accepts an input of 100-240V you should be fine.  I have a RavPower USB charger from Amazon that I travel to Europe with that plugs in and gives me 4 USB outlets for charging things like phone, iPad, Fitbit/Garmin, back-up battery, etc..


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I am also ok with no weekend questions, especially since many people who raced over the weekend will stop by to let us know how they did.  And I always like reading people's feedback on their races.  
The list of questions has been helpful in the past when I was searching for something (like fuel or shoe etc related) so I appreciate that it's there even though I don't use it every week.  Thanks again btw for maintaining our thread and asking the questions!!!


----------



## ZellyB

I also don't have any recommendations for the thread.  I love it and appreciate everything you do @LSUlakes to keep it active and interesting.  Ditto on being okay with slower activity on the weekends.  I don't check in as much during weekends either.


----------



## Gemini1131

Mostly a lurker on this thread. It has been super helpful as I get started. One possible suggestion is a place to link to the race reports. I know reading through them is helpful for me, but I won't always remember where I found them to go back and finish or reread if I need a little extra motivation.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I'm fine with no questions on the weekends   That way the race reports get center stage.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I do look at the first two posts once in a while, and also appreciate that you post upcoming races that people are doing every week. I agree that it would be fun to see race recaps linked to the races in the first post, but I do think that might be a lot of maintenance, and we don't all write them (or, some people might write them in their run journals or trip reports rather than on this thread). Totally fine with no QOTDs on the weekend : ) 

Thanks for all you do for this thread, it has been a fantastic resource!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday* QOTD*: Today's question is going to be a little different than our normal Friday. Today I am looking for some feedback from the group. What are some things you would like to see in addition to what we all ready have on this thread? What would you like to see change? How does everyone feel about the lack of QOTD on Saturdays and Sundays? Do you check out the first post any to see what races other members are running or have run? Do you go to the second post to look at the list of the QOTD's for reference? I'm open to any and all suggestions that will help improve this thread, so anything you would like to see, just let me know.


I love when we talk about strategy, training, gear, etc. - the nuts and bolts of running. Even if I've got my "stuff" in place, I find it interesting to read about what others do, and as a person new to distance running, I found the Disboard groups to be invaluable in figuring it all out. Totally okay wiht no QOTD on weekends; I have a hard enough time keeping up! I don't keep up on who's running or who ran; sorry gang. Too many DIS threads, too little time, so I just land at first unread post and skim from there.


----------



## Jules76126

DVCFan1994 said:


> I charged my 235 without issue in London last summer without any issues.  A lot of hotels, including the one I was in, now have special outlets that directly accept the USB connection, so my charging cable plugged straight into that, no adapter necessary.  As @LSUlakes said though, you could email Garmin support to be sure.



That's great to hear. We are actually going to be in London and Paris so that should work.

That is great advice. I used to live in London so I have a million different adapters from my travels so I will have to look more closely at them. If not, I may look into buying one like you recommended. Better safe that sorry.



camaker said:


> When you say you have outlet adapters, do you mean you have the adapter for both the European plug type and with a USB outlet that will accommodate the Forerunner 235 charge cord?  If so, look at the fine print on the USB adapter portions.  It will say either Input 100-120V or 100-240V.  As long as you have one that accepts an input of 100-240V you should be fine.  I have a RavPower USB charger from Amazon that I travel to Europe with that plugs in and gives me 4 USB outlets for charging things like phone, iPad, Fitbit/Garmin, back-up battery, etc..



That is great advice. I used to live in London so I have a million different adapters from my travels so I will have to look more closely at them. If not, I may look into buying one like you recommended. Better safe that sorry. 
@LSUlakes we actually got married December 30th. We wanted a winter wedding but wanted to go on our honeymoon when it was warm so we waited. And you are correct. The day goes by so fast.


----------



## GollyGadget

QOTD: The daily questions are one of my favorite things about this thread. I don't always chime in but it's been a great way to learn a little more about running and all of you. The weekend break from them is also nice though. I don't know how I'd keep up with all of the discussions without it. 
I haven't yet referenced the links to past questions but I can see how it'd be useful. I also don't look at the races. Most of my races are local and I don't live in a particularly populated area so it's unlikely anyone here is running the same events.
Another thing I really like is the race recaps. It's great to celebrate everyone's successes and hear about the different race experiences.
I can't think of any suggestions. Just hope everyone keeps being awesome. There can be some real trolls on the internet. I appreciate different opinions but some are just so rude about sharing them. 

Totally a day late on this next comment but I don't have any rivals. Depending how a race is going, I sometimes pick others to compete against unbeknownst to them. The one funny thing about this is that my dh has friends who have started running a bit more and his competitive side has him cheering for me to beat his friends. I had no idea the first time until I finished and he told me how happy he was I beat them.


----------



## FFigawi

Jules76126 said:


> I have a question for all you Garmin watch users. I currently have a forerunner 235 that I love. I am traveling to Europe for two weeks in August for my honeymoon and I want to be able to charge the watch while I am there. I already have outlet adapters. Does anyone know if it will work with the voltage? I want to make sure I am not going to fry it when I go to charge it.



Do you have an iPad or iPhone? Your best bet for USB charging overseas is to use your iDevice charger with an adapter for the correct plug. The Apple chargers are universal voltage so you never have to worry about frying them.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday* QOTD*: Today's question is going to be a little different than our normal Friday. Today I am looking for some feedback from the group. What are some things you would like to see in addition to what we all ready have on this thread? What would you like to see change? How does everyone feel about the lack of QOTD on Saturdays and Sundays? Do you check out the first post any to see what races other members are running or have run? Do you go to the second post to look at the list of the QOTD's for reference? I'm open to any and all suggestions that will help improve this thread, so anything you would like to see, just let me know.



I love the questions and the discussions they generate, but not having them on the weekends is fine. Most of us are busy doing other things on the weekends anyway. Besides, I get my weekend question fix from @rteetz and his "Sundays are for Disney" questions on the Marathon Weekend thread. 

I'm not sure you really need to change much in this thread. I enjoy the back and forth and exchange of thoughts and ideas. I think people who aren't necessarily signed up for a specific Disney race can participate more here than in threads dedicated to a single race weekend. Plus, it's the only place here we have for trash talking college sports.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all have reasons for running. As we go along in our journey we find new reasons/motivation to improve or to just keep going. Today I want to ask if there is a person that you see as a rival that you want to compete with? You may only know this person as a local runner you see at races or could be a friend.  How far do you have to go (time/fitness wise) to be able to compete or even out race this person?



Every time I do Parkrun I leave a little bit in my legs so I can overtake people on the final stretch. When I did a half marathon this March I was not only in the last wave but I started right at the back on purpose. I'd pick out a person ahead of me and slowly catch them up. Then pick another. and so on.

I really admire a friend of mine who did the Brighton marathon this year which was quite a toughie and my brother who did a full-on ironman in 13:30 hours. I don't necessarily want to beat them or compete with them. I just feel inspired to push myself that little bit further.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday* QOTD*: Today's question is going to be a little different than our normal Friday. Today I am looking for some feedback from the group. What are some things you would like to see in addition to what we all ready have on this thread? What would you like to see change? How does everyone feel about the lack of QOTD on Saturdays and Sundays? Do you check out the first post any to see what races other members are running or have run? Do you go to the second post to look at the list of the QOTD's for reference? I'm open to any and all suggestions that will help improve this thread, so anything you would like to see, just let me know.



Thank you for leading the thread.  I think it must be working because it never seems to get stagnant.  It is interesting how some questions really prompt a ton of replies (can't think of an example at the moment).  I like hearing race recaps and even completely other topics not related to running.  Weekends I pop in sometimes during lunch or if I am sitting through one of my kids' activities. Because of this thread, I have met some really nice folks, online and IRL.  Of course, running + Disney = the best people!


----------



## Ariel484

I don't have any suggestions, just want to say thanks for leading the thread. I know it can be time-consuming!


----------



## Wendy98

There aren't too many people I compete with.  A couple local women--I just like to be close in a race to.  Ironically, they are both my exact age.  There are a couple (again my age) that I seem to compete with at the majors.  Sometimes I like to pass men in their 20s and 30s--I am often underestimated when I line up at the start.  During my last marathon (The Flying Pig), a couple guys and I would pass each other and repeat.  I went 14 miles without seeing another woman and these guys were my only companions.  Several said some encouraging words to me and I was grateful I had them out there.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday* QOTD*: Today's question is going to be a little different than our normal Friday. Today I am looking for some feedback from the group. What are some things you would like to see in addition to what we all ready have on this thread? What would you like to see change? How does everyone feel about the lack of QOTD on Saturdays and Sundays? Do you check out the first post any to see what races other members are running or have run? Do you go to the second post to look at the list of the QOTD's for reference? I'm open to any and all suggestions that will help improve this thread, so anything you would like to see, just let me know.



I also appreciate all you do here!  Reading through all this has been invaluable to me since I started running.  

I love the links to past questions and I have referred to them quite a bit.  I also love the list of races.  My only suggestion, and keep in mind this is me being a newbie, would be to add the City/State to the race list.  I spend a lot of google time trying to figure out if the less obvious ones are in my area! 

Thank you for pointing me to the North Shore race in Mandeville.  It is the same date as Gulf Shores Shrimp Festival 10k but I'm told Shrimp Festival fills up quickly.  We plan on doing one of them.  Gulf Shores is only 20 minutes away so it's our first choice (and well SHRIMP!) but if we can't get registered for it we'll head West!

Weekends are for running so no worries about questions.  The race reports usually make up for it anyway!  Thank you again for your time and effort here and everyone for sharing experiences.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday* QOTD*: Today's question is going to be a little different than our normal Friday. Today I am looking for some feedback from the group. What are some things you would like to see in addition to what we all ready have on this thread? What would you like to see change? How does everyone feel about the lack of QOTD on Saturdays and Sundays? Do you check out the first post any to see what races other members are running or have run? Do you go to the second post to look at the list of the QOTD's for reference? I'm open to any and all suggestions that will help improve this thread, so anything you would like to see, just let me know.


I think things are going fine as is. Most of us are busy doing other things on the weekends and don't focus on the boards so much so no weekend questions is good.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I love the running thread. I especially appreciate that people of all skill levels are able to come together in a non-judgmental way to share in the love of the same thing. As a relatively new runner, I feel completely comfortable coming to the thread to ask a newbie question and get a thoughtful and honest response. 

I check in occasionally on the weekends, but I like the M-F format, including the fun-Friday question. 

No suggestions- but if I think of something, I'll be sure to speak up.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday* QOTD*: Today's question is going to be a little different than our normal Friday. Today I am looking for some feedback from the group. What are some things you would like to see in addition to what we all ready have on this thread? What would you like to see change? How does everyone feel about the lack of QOTD on Saturdays and Sundays? Do you check out the first post any to see what races other members are running or have run? Do you go to the second post to look at the list of the QOTD's for reference? I'm open to any and all suggestions that will help improve this thread, so anything you would like to see, just let me know.



Just popping on this QOTD to say I love this thread! I don't have many (or any, really) friends that run so the QOTD and all the other fun stuff that comes up on here really help me out and I learn a ton from you all. I just appreciate what goes on here and how helpful and positive everyone is, ya'll are great!

The weekend rest from the QOTD is totally good for me, I am rarely on here on the weekends. No suggestions or feedback from me, just a big thank you for the work you put into keeping this thread rolling!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday* QOTD*: Today's question is going to be a little different than our normal Friday. Today I am looking for some feedback from the group. What are some things you would like to see in addition to what we all ready have on this thread? What would you like to see change? How does everyone feel about the lack of QOTD on Saturdays and Sundays? Do you check out the first post any to see what races other members are running or have run? Do you go to the second post to look at the list of the QOTD's for reference? I'm open to any and all suggestions that will help improve this thread, so anything you would like to see, just let me know.



Even though I'm always around on the weekend, I know most people are probably busy, so I'm okay with no weekend QOTD. I don't usually look at the list of QOTD's, but that's mostly because I always think of things I want to look and see if you've asked while I'm out running, and by the time I get home, I've forgotten. I should probably just look things up on my phone during my walk breaks. But anyway...
The only suggestion I would have is, if people are okay with it, when someone shares a short race recap on here, put the link with their results in the first post. That way, if someone is interested in doing a race next year that someone already did this year, there's an easy way for them to see what the person thought, and that can help them make a decision. But that might be too much work, and if it is, I think it's something we can live without.

Thank you for everything you do on this thread - I really am constantly impressed at how you maintain the thread, keep track of everyone's races and times, and keep us all talking about running!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: No suggestions, just Thank You @LSUlakes


----------



## sourire

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday* QOTD*: Today's question is going to be a little different than our normal Friday. Today I am looking for some feedback from the group. What are some things you would like to see in addition to what we all ready have on this thread? What would you like to see change? How does everyone feel about the lack of QOTD on Saturdays and Sundays? Do you check out the first post any to see what races other members are running or have run? Do you go to the second post to look at the list of the QOTD's for reference? I'm open to any and all suggestions that will help improve this thread, so anything you would like to see, just let me know.



Thanks for leading the thread @LSUlakes! I'm so glad I finally jumped in from lurker status.  I'm always falling behind, so the weekend break from the QOTD is a great way to try and catch up.  Love reading everyone's race recaps too - very inspiring! I refer to the list of races from time to time, especially before one of my races, to see if anyone else might be there too!


----------



## LSUlakes

Thanks for all the comments everyone! I like the idea of race recaps, so here is what I am thinking of doing. I will either link the recap from this thread or from the persons journal to the first post. So basically the race listed will become the link. I will try to turn the link a different color so it will be very obvious which race listed has a link to the post of the recap. Great idea everyone!



TinkerBellLiz said:


> I love the links to past questions and I have referred to them quite a bit. I also love the list of races. My only suggestion, and keep in mind this is me being a newbie, would be to add the City/State to the race list. I spend a lot of google time trying to figure out if the less obvious ones are in my area!



I had considered doing that initially in the original thread but it took up a ton of space and multiple race names took up more than one line. I do my best to abbreviate what I can to keep each race as one line for uniformity. Some race the city name is in it, and it works out, but like you I have had to google a couple of them because I was curious.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday* QOTD*: Today's question is going to be a little different than our normal Friday. Today I am looking for some feedback from the group. What are some things you would like to see in addition to what we all ready have on this thread? What would you like to see change? How does everyone feel about the lack of QOTD on Saturdays and Sundays? Do you check out the first post any to see what races other members are running or have run? Do you go to the second post to look at the list of the QOTD's for reference? I'm open to any and all suggestions that will help improve this thread, so anything you would like to see, just let me know.



Weekdays:  Coffee, Running Thread - 2017, Breakfast, then off to run.  I never used to take anything with my coffee but now I do!  No additions, no changes.  Not every question is applicable to me so I'll just sit those out.   Job well done by you and I appreciate the insights from others.


----------



## JulieODC

You do an amazing job with this thread - thank you!


----------



## JClimacus

SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: No suggestions, just Thank You @LSUlakes



I second that...


----------



## Dopeyintraining

Just to add my thanks @LSUlakes. I've not been here long but appreciate that there must be a fair bit of work involved.

Well, the Pretty Muddy 5k lived up to it's name, which I finished in a reasonable time of 37:48.

I've now got a few more goal races lined up. I've set a date for my August virtual HM and I've signed up for the 401 Running Festival Challenge which I thought would be a mini practice for Dopey. I've set the goal times to stay within the 16min/mile cutoff.

Millie's Virtual HM -20th August (2:20:00)
401 Challenge 5k -7th September (40:00)
401 Challenge 10k -8th September (1:30:00)
401 Challenge HM - 9th September (2:45:00)


----------



## Slogger

Thanks @LSUlakes.   The thread is more "awesomer" than ever.  

Now if you could figure out a way to get live interaction from forum members to me during a race for words of encouragement or tough love, that would be pretty cool.


----------



## jmasgat

Slogger said:


> Thanks @LSUlakes.   The thread is more "awesomer" than ever.
> 
> Now if you could figure out a way to get live interaction from forum members to me during a race for words of encouragement or tough love, that would be pretty cool.



There's an app for that! Now if I could just remember what it was. I know I had a FB friend who had something that read out FB comments on a given post while she was running.

Found it....she used Runmeter (iPhone)


----------



## michigandergirl

Just wanted to echo what others have said...you're doing a great job @LSUlakes!! Thank you!


----------



## ZellyB

@LSUlakes I've got a new race to add

October
01 - Zellyb - Mo' Cowbell Half Marathon (2:15/XX) Hoping for a new PR and getting a new POT in just in time for the Dopey cutoff.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@LSUlakes thank you for this awesome thread!  I have gained so much knowledge and inspiration from it, I truly appreciate it.  I am good with the down time on the weekends.  It is my only chance to get caught up!

@mjcorral sorry for not responding to your question sooner, have not been able to be on the thread as much lately.  I am an avid trail runner and is my preference.  But I am sure there are other more experienced trail runners on the thread.  So take my advice with that grain of salt.  Sorry if some of this is repetitive, but here are my thoughts:

1) Purchase good trail shoes.  They provide much better protection for your feet, better traction and hold up much better on trails.
2) Go to a local running store that specializes in trail running to figure out what good trail shoes will mean for you.  
3) Bug spray with deet is a must if you are in tick areas.  Do a good check of yourself after runs.  Mosquitoes can be ruthless too!
4) If you are doing some distance always pack a few essentials if you were to get lost, stranded, injured...  A hydration pack provides for water, but also bring a space blanket or trash bags, some energy bars, headlamp, cell phone, batteries.  Most important - have a  "nature calls kit".  Sealable baggie with toilet paper, baby wipes and a couple grocery bags.
5) You will go slower on trails, hills or not so plan that extra time.  Your legs, hips, knees and ankles get worked different.  Ease into it.  Watch your footing.  Know that it is not if you fall, but when you fall.  Everyone does at some point.  I like to challenge gravitational pull on a regular basis evidently! 
6) know that when it gets dark on the trails it is totally dark!  Carry a headlamp if there is a chance of coming in late.  If on a longer night run carry back up batteries.
7) There are some great resources out the to learn more about races, gear and the trail community.  Check out The Ginger Runner, Run Steep Get High, and I Run Far.  All offer great videos on you tube and other social media stuff.
8) I have found the trail community to be awesome, super supportive, have incredibly beautiful races and people just happy to have you out there running!

Sorry about this book.  Good luck with this new direction!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Baloo in MI said:


> @LSUlakes thank you for this awesome thread!  I have gained so much knowledge and inspiration from it, I truly appreciate it.  I am good with the down time on the weekends.  It is my only chance to get caught up!
> 
> @mjcorral sorry for not responding to your question sooner, have not been able to be on the thread as much lately.  I am an avid trail runner and is my preference.  But I am sure there are other more experienced trail runners on the thread.  So take my advice with that grain of salt.  Sorry if some of this is repetitive, but here are my thoughts:
> 
> 1) Purchase good trail shoes.  They provide much better protection for your feet, better traction and hold up much better on trails.
> 2) Go to a local running store that specializes in trail running to figure out what good trail shoes will mean for you.
> 3) Bug spray with deet is a must if you are in tick areas.  Do a good check of yourself after runs.  Mosquitoes can be ruthless too!
> 4) If you are doing some distance always pack a few essentials if you were to get lost, stranded, injured...  A hydration pack provides for water, but also bring a space blanket or trash bags, some energy bars, headlamp, cell phone, batteries.  Most important - have a  "nature calls kit".  Sealable baggie with toilet paper, baby wipes and a couple grocery bags.
> 5) You will go slower on trails, hills or not so plan that extra time.  Your legs, hips, knees and ankles get worked different.  Ease into it.  Watch your footing.  Know that it is not if you fall, but when you fall.  Everyone does at some point.  I like to challenge gravitational pull on a regular basis evidently!
> 6) know that when it gets dark on the trails it is totally dark!  Carry a headlamp if there is a chance of coming in late.  If on a longer night run carry back up batteries.
> 7) There are some great resources out the to learn more about races, gear and the trail community.  Check out The Ginger Runner, Run Steep Get High, and I Run Far.  All offer great videos on you tube and other social media stuff.
> 8) I have found the trail community to be awesome, super supportive, have incredibly beautiful races and people just happy to have you out there running!
> 
> Sorry about this book.  Good luck with this new direction!



@mjcorral  Good advice already from Baloo in MI, but I have one thing to add. Be sure that someone knows exactly where you are when you are put on a trail. That way, if there is any problem, you can have help right away.
DH is an ultra trail runner and puts many miles on his feet in training. Sometimes he is gone out training all day. He has a RoadID app (iPhone) and he sends me an "ecrumb" when he starts so that I can track him. If he is still for 5 minutes, it alarms my phone. I have only gotten the alarm once, but when I looked, I saw that he was back in the parking lot, so I called him and he had just forgotten to send me the "activity finished" notification and had stopped to talk to some bikers who finished the trail about the same time. It was good to know it works! I feel much better knowing exactly where he is on the trail.


----------



## mrsgryphon

LSUlakes said:


> 21 - @mrsgryphon  - Mystic Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend as well as BikeFan on his race today! If you need to revise any of the information listed above just let me know.



I'm changing my goal for tomorrow to no goal - just finish.  I've been dealing with shin/calf issues for the past couple of weeks that are still not resolved.  I'm going to see how it goes, but am not going to push it.  Hopefully I won't have my first DNF.


----------



## Simba's Girl

@LSUlakes Agreed...no suggestions & great job! I just don't answer the questions that don't apply!

I missed my long run this week  due to eating something that had me in the bathroom most of the night and all morning yesterday  Still feeling off but better. My first race in a long time is Saturday...4.4 miler DD says she'll beat me. We'll see, I've been running that distance weekly however her longest run has been 3 miles and not consecutive. However she has youth and long gangly legs on her side!


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

I changed my approach to my maintenance runs a couple of weeks ago from a specific distance to just the 30 minute time at a much faster pace. It paid off in my long run yesterday!  My Nike run achievements looked like a Christmas tree!  Longest run, fastest run, fastest 1 mile, 5k, 6k, 7k!  It was really rewarding.

Hope everyone's training and races went as well!


----------



## camaker

Race Report: NCRC Half Marathon 

This morning was the second time I've run my least favorite half marathon course. If I post that I plan to run it again next year, someone please slap me!

The weather was glorious for a late May race in NC. Temp hovered right around 63 throughout the race with relatively low humidity. The skies were cloudy all morning and there was an on and off light mist helping to keep things cool. 

I had apparently suppressed memories of how tough the course was because I decided to go out with the 1:50 pacer to see how long I could hang with him. That lasted about 3/4 of a mile as we hit a steep downhill right out of the gate and he put up a "paced" 7:30 first mile. Yeah, I don't think so. 

The course is almost entirely on hard pack trail of Umstead Park, which was soft, but didn't give the energy return of asphalt. As a bonus there was large gravel on it in places, a fair number of ankle eating ruts and plenty of horse poop to dodge. All in all, a strange course for the NC Roadrunners "premier" event. 

The real problem with Umstead is the hills. The hills on the course have their own hills. They aren't particularly steep hills (mostly), but they go on forever, some running 3/4 to a mile or more before giving way to the next one. There are no significant flat stretches on the course (see below). 

After losing the pacer and remembering what it was I'd gotten myself into I switched over to a sub-2:00 goal. Through the first half of the race I was very strong on the uphills, powering through and gliding on the downslopes. 

By halfway, I was feeling the effects of the slopes and the back half became an exercise in survival and minimizing the time that was slipping away as the front half's downslopes became the back half's uphill slogs. 

Ultimately, I held on for an unofficial 1:58:06. Not what I had hoped for, but it is an improvement of 6:54 on last year's time and is my 4th fastest overall. I'll take it and look for a different half in May next year.


----------



## SarahDisney

@camaker - Congrats on the improvement! (And I hope you find a better half to run next May )


----------



## QueenGsMama

Just finished the Rock n' Run 5k. Had a goal of 35m and I finished at 32:35m. What a special birthday present to myself. This is a PR and I'm on cloud 9.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Bunny Head 5k Time Trial #2

Finished in 20:11, which is worse than last weekend's 19:29 (a new PR).  Overall, I felt like I did the best I could do today (that's all I can ever ask of myself) and while that didn't equal an improvement from last weekend, it was still a good performance.  I was unable to overcome the southwest wind which for the course I designed is pretty much worst case scenario.  Only a few more weeks until a real race!


----------



## sky13

I've been in a complete running funk for the last 3 weeks because of work. I've managed to spend somewhere in the region of 280 hours at work during this time (plus a bit more time doing work-related stuff at home). Leaving for work before 7am and getting home after 9pm, plus working weekends, isn't really conducive at all for running!

And I'm really sad, because during this time I received another Sparkle Skirt (this makes 3!), and also a Flipbelt with water bottles, and I can't wait to try them out, but I have no time to do so!

And after 3 weeks of not running, I'm not sure I can run a 5km anymore, let alone a 10km or a half marathon (which I did on 30 April, right before work went completely crazy)!

But... I have signed up for two races coming up this year that I'm hoping I can build back up to, once work becomes a little bit less crazy! I'm also going on a short trip to Shanghai Disneyland soon and with any luck I may be able to go for a run around the lake there?

@LSUlakes
Could you please update my race timing for my 30 April half marathon (Income Eco Run) to 2:55:08 which is the official final time
And also add the following races
16 July: Straits Times Run in the City - 18.45km - no goal
3 December: Standard Chartered Singapore Half Marathon - sub 3 hours
Thank you!


----------



## JClimacus

@camaker @DopeyBadger @QueenGsMama Nice jobs with everyone's races this weekend!


----------



## dis_or_dat

Did a local 5k today. My friend flaked on me last minute. Wasnt expecting much given I'm almost in my third trimester and have been clocking 10:30-11:30 miles for a while. Well, race day energy (surrounded by a bunch of kids) got the better of me and we started on a nice downhill. I looked at my watch and I was running an 8:15 pace! Ended up placing 3rd in my AG! Finished at 25:30. My family was itching to go to Maker Faire so I couldn't stick around to pick up my medal.


----------



## BikeFan

I want to join the chorus of thanks to @LSUlakes for all he's done making this thread the great source of knowledge, inspiration, and support that it is.  Thanks!  

Devil Dog Challenge race report:  2017 was the 10th anniversary year for the Historic Half Marathon in Fredericksburg, Virginia, a race put on by the same organizers who promote the Marine Corps Marathon.  To commemorate the 10th running, they added the Devil Dog Challenge, letting foolish runners opt to run the Semper Five Miler as a "warm-up" immediately before the Historic Half (HH).  The devil is of course in the details.  The Semper Five starts in the center of town and is basically uphill (313 ft. of elevation gain, according to my GPS watch) to the start of the HH.  Most of the elevation gain is on an infamous hill nicknamed "Hospital Hill", because it's right on the campus of a local medical center, and because it sent at least one runner to the hospital (heart attack) a few years back.  Hospital Hill is also part of the HH, so Devil Dog runners get to run it twice (lucky them!).  The final twist in the Devil Dog was that runners had 45 minutes to finish the five miler or they wouldn't be allowed to start the Half.  The Half officially started at 7 AM, and the gate to the start area was going to be locked shut at 7:25.  Devil Doggers got an early start (6:40 AM vs. 7 AM for all the other five miler runners) for the Semper Five, but that was it - make it by 7:25 or your race was over.  

Way back in 2012, the HH was my first half ever, and it was a painful lesson in poor pacing.  I was doing great until I hit Hospital Hill at Mile 10, and then I completely fell apart.  So of course I had to sign up for the Devil Dog and run it twice more!     Luckily, this morning was relatively cool, and I managed to run the five miler fast enough to beat the cut-off, but not fast enough to cook my legs.  My official time was 39:10, so I crossed the line, ran around a fence, and immediate started the Half.  I had no real goal for the half part of the race, but since it was still cool, I thought it might be neat to beat my time from five years ago (1:50).  Unfortunately, 7000+ half runners had already started ahead of me, and it was difficult to find a good pace on the crowded and narrow roads.  Still, I finished with a 1:52 for the half and had enough left at the end for a 7:20 final mile (there was a beer tent - had to hustle!).  

I also saw a local runner I'd only read about before, Jamie Watts.  Jamie has cerebral palsy which chiefly affects her legs, so she has to run with a cane, but she set a goal of running 34 races before her 34th birthday, and last year she accomplished it, running a 10-miler as her 34th race.  Due to her disability she struggles with course cut-offs, but local race directors have allowed her an early start to maximize her time on course.  Here's a video Pacers Running made about her:




I'm in awe of that sort of courage and determination.  She just ran the Semper Five today, but last year she ran the Half.  She's an amazing example of the idea that running isn't about your speed, it's about doing the best you can with the talent you have.  It was neat to see her out on the course today.


----------



## DopeyBadger

@LSUlakes

*May*
27 - DopeyBadger - Brat Fest 5k (19:29 / N/A)

@FFigawi is right, that * in my signature was going to bother me until Disney 2018.  So I just need to erase that * with a shiny new 5k PR.


----------



## opusone

*D105 Dash 5k Race Report*

Really small 5k - I think there were only 150 finishers for the 5k (probably another 150-200 for the 1.5 mile race).  It was a flat course with great weather except for a bit of wind.  I paced myself very well with only two seconds difference for all three mile splits.  Officially, I ended with a time of 20:22; however, I think the course may have been a little short (not USATF-certified), so I'm going by my GPS watch which had 3.04 miles (this also agrees with a mapping of the run), and my pace would put me at a 20:49 equivalent 5k time.  Either way, it is a PR.


----------



## Tall Todd

Think a 1:15 10K is good enough to get out of last corral at W&D Half? Wonder if I should submit...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Tall Todd said:


> Think a 1:15 10K is good enough to get out of last corral at W&D Half? Wonder if I should submit...



I don't believe there is ever a downside to submitting a time, so Yes.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

dis_or_dat said:


> Ended up placing 3rd in my AG! Finished at 25:30. My family was itching to go to Maker Faire so I couldn't stick around to pick up my medal.



Congrats! I've never heard of 'Maker Faire' (I lead a sheltered life.) After looking it up, I'm hoping there's one in my area! Thanks for the enlightenment.


----------



## roxymama

Tall Todd said:


> Think a 1:15 10K is good enough to get out of last corral at W&D Half? Wonder if I should submit...



That equates to roughly a 2:38 half time.  That should get you a Corral near the middle...not the back.  Although it changes slightly every year, I'd submit that time!!!


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday* QOTD*: What are some things you would like to see in addition to what we all ready have on this thread? What would you like to see change? How does everyone feel about the lack of QOTD on Saturdays and Sundays? Do you check out the first post any to see what races other members are running or have run? Do you go to the second post to look at the list of the QOTD's for reference? I'm open to any and all suggestions that will help improve this thread, so anything you would like to see, just let me know.



ATTQOTD: I think this is one of the best run threads that I've participated in across any message board. The organization is excellent as is the camaraderie, insights, and support. I do revisit the QOTD list as well as the race list to check on reports and see who's running when. I don't really have time to visit the board on weekends, so the fact that QOTD is a weekday only thing works well for me.

*Race Report*: Rite-Aid Cleveland Half Marathon

The entirety of the 10 day weather forecast had called for thunderstorms the morning of the race. Cleveland weather being fickle, we were fortunate enough to have ideal conditions. 60 degrees with a slightly overcast sky and a gentle breeze. Humidity was not at all noticeable. Really, I couldn't have asked for more.

The race was focused on hitting a lot of the city's downtown highlights. Corrals were in front of the Q Arena and Progressive Field. (This year they even opened the Q so that everyone could use those restrooms. A huge upgrade over the porta potties.) There were ~15K runners combined for the 10K, Half, and Full. All started together. Corrals were Wheelchair, Elites, A through F, and Walkers. I was surprised to be assigned to F. Corral placement didn't really seem to be enforced at all, but I went to my assigned location and kept my eyes on the 2:15 pacer flag in the corral ahead of me.

Wheelchair racers went out about 20 minutes before the official start. Then usual pre-race ceremonies, and then the start. There were no waves, it was just a matter of walking to the starting line and going. For about the first mile or so, the lack of corral enforcement and the fact that there was no PoT for corral placement led to some pretty serious course crowding and a lot of weaving on my part. There were many, many walkers and strollers in the field, and lots of folks were moving in groups.

I pushed a little bit at this point, because I really wanted to catch the 2:15 pace group. I managed to connect with them just before the 2 mile marker. They were a friendly lot. The lead pacer had recently done the Barkley single loop, which just seemed amazing to me. Shortly after I reached them, the race passed by the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame (with an AC/DC cover band playing) and then Cleveland Browns Stadium. There was a little bit of an uphill from there back toward downtown, and then a rather steep downhill heading into the Flats. (Originally an industrial section of town on the banks of the Cuyahoga River, it became an entertainment district in the '80s.)

After running through the flats, there was a steep uphill as we exited the flats, around the 4 mile marker. At this point, the 10K split off from the half and the full to turn toward the finish. We continued on through the Tremont and Ohio City neighborhoods. Many families had water stops set up in front of their houses, and one even had a beer stop. The biggest landmark here is Cleveland's West Side Market, and there was a band playing White Stripes 7 Nation Army here. Somewhere around this point, (mile 7-ish) I separated from the pace group at a water stop. I thought they'd catch back up to me, but I didn't see them again.

The race continued through Ohio City, a combination of retail and residential streets. There was great crowd support throughout this section. Just about mile marker 11, the full marathon kept going straight, and the half turned off to head back toward downtown. About this point I realized I was slightly ahead of pace for my goal, and I eased up a little bit. I had bonked at this point in January, and I really didn't want to risk having that happen.

The last two miles were a straight shot through a commercial district back to Public Square, which is the center of downtown Cleveland. With about a half mile to go, that means crossing the Detroit-Superior bridge, which arches kind of steeply over the Cuyahoga River. Strava tells me it was only a 25 ft climb, but it felt quite a bit steeper. As I was approaching the bridge, I heard the wail of police sirens. The lead wheelchair racer from the full passed me going up the bridge in the company of two police motorcycles ( and fairly FLEW down the other side).

I made it to the finish and felt great. Of the halfs I've run, this was definitely the easiest and I managed a PR. I think the combination of ideal conditions and adherence to a @DopeyBadger training plan were perfect. From there it was just a matter of reuniting with family and hitting the beer garden. About fifteen minutes later, though, the heavens began to open. I felt terrible for the folks that were still out there running the full. Fortunately, there wasn't any of the lightning that had been predicted.

@LSUlakes please update my results:
@JohnRPG - Rite-Aid Cleveland Half Marathon (2:15:00 / 2:12:43)


----------



## JulieODC

@LSUlakes - can you add a race for me?

Oct 01 - JulieODC - Ocean Road 10k - (59:59 / NA)

Also, Another Mother Runner interviewed a runDisney race director in their latest podcast - last 40 min or so - no major scoop, but may be interesting to some!
http://anothermotherrunner.com/2017/05/19/261-behind-scenes-two-race-directors/


----------



## GreatLakes

JohnRPG said:


> The entirety of the 10 day weather forecast had called for thunderstorms the morning of the race. Cleveland weather being fickle, we were fortunate enough to have ideal conditions. 60 degrees with a slightly overcast sky and a gentle breeze. Humidity was not at all noticeable. Really, I couldn't have asked for more.
> 
> The race was focused on hitting a lot of the city's downtown highlights. Corrals were in front of the Q Arena and Progressive Field. (This year they even opened the Q so that everyone could use those restrooms. A huge upgrade over the porta potties.) There were ~15K runners combined for the 10K, Half, and Full. All started together. Corrals were Wheelchair, Elites, A through F, and Walkers. I was surprised to be assigned to F. Corral placement didn't really seem to be enforced at all, but I went to my assigned location and kept my eyes on the 2:15 pacer flag in the corral ahead of me.
> 
> Wheelchair racers went out about 20 minutes before the official start. Then usual pre-race ceremonies, and then the start. There were no waves, it was just a matter of walking to the starting line and going. For about the first mile or so, the lack of corral enforcement and the fact that there was no PoT for corral placement led to some pretty serious course crowding and a lot of weaving on my part. There were many, many walkers and strollers in the field, and lots of folks were moving in groups.
> 
> I pushed a little bit at this point, because I really wanted to catch the 2:15 pace group. I managed to connect with them just before the 2 mile marker. They were a friendly lot. The lead pacer had recently done the Barkley single loop, which just seemed amazing to me. Shortly after I reached them, the race passed by the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame (with an AC/DC cover band playing) and then Cleveland Browns Stadium. There was a little bit of an uphill from there back toward downtown, and then a rather steep downhill heading into the Flats. (Originally an industrial section of town on the banks of the Cuyahoga River, it became an entertainment district in the '80s.)
> 
> After running through the flats, there was a steep uphill as we exited the flats, around the 4 mile marker. At this point, the 10K split off from the half and the full to turn toward the finish. We continued on through the Tremont and Ohio City neighborhoods. Many families had water stops set up in front of their houses, and one even had a beer stop. The biggest landmark here is Cleveland's West Side Market, and there was a band playing White Stripes 7 Nation Army here. Somewhere around this point, (mile 7-ish) I separated from the pace group at a water stop. I thought they'd catch back up to me, but I didn't see them again.
> 
> The race continued through Ohio City, a combination of retail and residential streets. There was great crowd support throughout this section. Just about mile marker 11, the full marathon kept going straight, and the half turned off to head back toward downtown. About this point I realized I was slightly ahead of pace for my goal, and I eased up a little bit. I had bonked at this point in January, and I really didn't want to risk having that happen.
> 
> The last two miles were a straight shot through a commercial district back to Public Square, which is the center of downtown Cleveland. With about a half mile to go, that means crossing the Detroit-Superior bridge, which arches kind of steeply over the Cuyahoga River. Strava tells me it was only a 25 ft climb, but it felt quite a bit steeper. As I was approaching the bridge, I heard the wail of police sirens. The lead wheelchair racer from the full passed me going up the bridge in the company of two police motorcycles ( and fairly FLEW down the other side).
> 
> I made it to the finish and felt great. Of the halfs I've run, this was definitely the easiest and I managed a PR. I think the combination of ideal conditions and adherence to a @DopeyBadger training plan were perfect. From there it was just a matter of reuniting with family and hitting the beer garden. About fifteen minutes later, though, the heavens began to open. I felt terrible for the folks that were still out there running the full. Fortunately, there wasn't any of the lightning that had been predicted.
> 
> @LSUlakes please update my results:
> @JohnRPG - Rite-Aid Cleveland Half Marathon (2:15:00 / 2:12:43)



Good job.  I did the 8K/Half challenge again this year and was not looking forward to the forecast.  It turned out to be a great day for a race.  The Columbus Rd hill was rough but for some reason the entire last stretch down Detroit was my slowest portion other than the hill.  I much prefer the courses they've had since 2014 when they cut out the east side slog down marginal.


----------



## roxymama

Congrats to all the PR folks this weekend and everyone else who had good race experiences.  Looks like we had a lot of people on here doing really well!!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What have people learned about buying road shoes? How many pairs do they keep in rotation and why might they pick one pair over another for any given workout? 

Todays QOTD is a suggestion from a fellow forum member. Thank you for the suggestion.

ATTQOTD: I learned I still don't know much about shoes. I go to our local running store and tell them what I thought of the last pair and what type of features I would like on the next pair and we go from there. Some of the times I just get the same pair, but it just depends. I currently have 3 pairs of shoes. One pair is a training shoe only, the other is a little less supportive, but allows for some better speed work, and my last shoe is as close as I am willing to get to a flat. I use those for short races or short speed work sessions. 


Notes: I like the suggestion about the race reports. I am in the process of linking the post to the race listed in the first post. Races with a race report will be in red in the OP. I have some from this weekend linked currently and if given enough time I will try to get others in the past linked. This could take a little while of course.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What have people learned about buying road shoes? How many pairs do they keep in rotation and why might they pick one pair over another for any given workout?
> 
> Todays QOTD is a suggestion from a fellow forum member. Thank you for the suggestion.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I learned I still don't know much about shoes. I go to our local running store and tell them what I thought of the last pair and what type of features I would like on the next pair and we go from there. Some of the times I just get the same pair, but it just depends. I currently have 3 pairs of shoes. One pair is a training shoe only, the other is a little less supportive, but allows for some better speed work, and my last shoe is as close as I am willing to get to a flat. I use those for short races or short speed work sessions.
> 
> 
> Notes: I like the suggestion about the race reports. I am in the process of linking the post to the race listed in the first post. Races with a race report will be in red in the OP. I have some from this weekend linked currently and if given enough time I will try to get others in the past linked. This could take a little while of course.



Once I find something that works well, I tend to stick with it.  I keep two pairs of the same model in rotation and track the mileage on them.  Brooks Glycerin have been my go to shoes for a very long time.  The cushioning really helps with my ankles and knees which have been beaten up over the years of Ultimate Frisbee.  The first pair I tried were Glycerin 5s and I'm now on the Glycerin 13s.  It's getting to be about time to source a new set of them in preparation of retirement of my current set.  The current shoes have ~200 miles each on them and I'd like to get to ~300, but had to replace the last set early (225 miles or so) trying to resolve a knee issue so I start preparing for the change early, just in case.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What have people learned about buying road shoes? How many pairs do they keep in rotation and why might they pick one pair over another for any given workout?


I don't know a ton about shoes but I have 3 in rotation currently. I usually pick based on the distance. My newer pair I don't use for distances over 10 miles yet.


----------



## QueenGsMama

@LSUlakes - do you mind updating my time for my race yesterday? It was actually 32:35


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What have people learned about buying road shoes? How many pairs do they keep in rotation and why might they pick one pair over another for any given workout?



Learned over the years:

*Each runner is different:* what is the perfect shoe for one person may be horrible for another.
*Figure out your needs:* if you don't know what shoe is best for you (which I think usually takes a couple years to figure out), go to a local running store that will test you on their treadmill and recommend shoes for your stride/gait/weight.

*Manufacturers always end up ruining a good pair of shoes:* even though you find the perfect shoe for you, eventually the manufacturer will change it such that it no longer works as well for you.  It may be on version 2 or it may not be until version 10, but they will eventually change something (materials, toe box, arch support, cushioning, etc).  So, you'll have to go back to the drawing board to find a new perfect shoe.
*Sizes vary:* just because you wear a 10 in one running shoe, you may need a 10.5 or 11 in another shoe (even from the same manufacturer).
*Never go for the cheapest option:* to a certain extent, you get what you pay for.  My lower limit is about $100 for running shoes; however, I do sometimes pay less by getting last season's model.
*Don't be afraid to experiment:* even if you find a shoe that works for you, don't be afraid to try different types/styles.  Sometimes this is how you find an even better shoe, plus most good running stores (even online) allow returns if they don't work for some reason.
For rotation, I usually only have two pairs of shoes (except when I'm transitioning, then I have either three or four): one pair for most easy and long runs, and the other pair for speed, strength, and tempo runs.  My "normal" pair is all about cushioning to save my joints.  My "fast" pair is medium cushioning and lighter weight.  I usually race in the "fast" pair even for half marathons.


----------



## JulieODC

I've learned that my body tells me very clearly when I need a new pair of shoes! I keep one pair in rotation that lasts 200-225 miles. I keep the most recent pair around for bad weather days though.

I went to our local store and got fitted and have stayed with the same version since then. I won a pair of a different brand and tried them out but immediately had pain (knee, hip, foot) and went back to my standard brand. So now I'm afraid to stray!

I have a history of bad knee pain and with the right shoes I can run totally pain free - which is amazing!!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I have way too many shoes and only run in a couple that are in rotation. I stick mainly with the Asics Noosa line (Gel Noosa Tri and Noosa FF). Both of them are lightweight with limited cushioning. The Tri's have a stability plate so I use them for longer training runs; I use the FF for speed work and races. I'm not sure if they're the best shoes for me, but I haven't had any injuries and they seem nice so I stick with them. Nike running shoes squeeze and contort my pinky toe when I run regardless of size (I have tried to figure out the what, why, and how of this phenomenon but the physics don't make any sense to me), so I've been suckered in by the looks of a few of those, but they never get in the rotation.

I'm sure if I went to a running store and got fitted they'd have me in something entirely different and wonder how my legs and feet had not fallen off, but until I start experiencing pain and/or injury I'll stick with what has been working.


----------



## dis_or_dat

@LSUlakes I'd like to echo everyone else in thanking you for all the hard work you do and keeping this thread fun and interesting!

ATTQOTD: I rotate between 2. One for outdoor runs and the other for treadmill/travel.  If it's a bad weather day (rain etc), I'll wear an old pair that has lots of miles (500+ miles) since I don't mind them getting destroyed.  Once a shoe has about 250+ miles, I'll start slowly introducing another shoe into the rotation to take the other's place.


----------



## MoanasPapa

LSUlakes said:


> How many pairs do they keep in rotation and why might they pick one pair over another for any given workout?



Solution: run barefoot!






I'm only kidding, of course...or am I?


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What have people learned about buying road shoes? How many pairs do they keep in rotation and why might they pick one pair over another for any given workout?



I don't know that I've found the perfect shoe (although I think the ones I have now are close, I just need to work on sizing), but I have learned that I need to trust myself more than I trust the "running expert." I've gotten fitted for shoes twice - the first time I let them tell me which shoes were best, and I ended up not liking those shoes, but the second time I picked the pair (of the ones that they picked out for me to try and said worked), and I like these much better.

In terms of pairs - I only run in one model of shoe at a time mostly (unless I'm switching models, in which case I start rotating the new model in before I get rid of the old one). Once I get somewhere between 250-300 miles, I'll buy a new pair and start rotating them in, starting with shorter runs (like 5 miles or less). I generally alternate shoes (i.e. the new shoes get used for every other run), but I'll wear the same shoes twice in a row if the distance will be too long for a pair of shoes or the ground is gross and I don't want to get my new shoes dirty. 
Basically ... my major reason for picking a pair is whether or not I wore it on my last run, with distance and weather as secondary factors.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Biltmore 15k complete on Sunday! Rained the entire time except for the times it poured. This is a challenging hilly course for the first 5 miles, then you hit the Biltmore house itself and it's all downhill/flat. I've run this race three times, plus the Biltmore half twice (basically the same course with some lousy rocky flat bits at the end), so this isn't anything new for me. In fact, I was planning to skip this one until my BRF offered me her spot, and since my husband was already signed up, why not. I was okay with my results until I compared to years past:
2015- 1:36.57 -- good running conditions 
2016- 1:39.39 -- super odd cold snap, in the low 40s in mid May, and windy
2017- 1:46.30 -- rain and more rain

So 10 minutes slower than two years ago. I was a bit more prepared the last few years, but all three years had two halves and at least two 10ks in the two months prior. My husband (a fairly competitive AG runner) ran two minutes slower this year than last and placed 2nd in the 55-59 (in 2016 he was 4th in the 50-54), so I'm willing to accept a few minutes due to the weather. Also, I ran w my BRF the previous two years -- but we talked the entire time! 

I resigned as a long-time Jazzercise instructor last fall (taught at least 3/wk and ran maybe 3x). I've been working extremely hard at crossfit since then, class about 4/wk, plus at least a mile daily on non-running days, running 2-3/wk. I'm putting in more miles than I've done in the past. I'm very discouraged at the moment. I'm working harder than ever but the times are going in the opposite direction. I'm also over the hills and trail running around here, but so bored with the two flat parks in town. I think I'm taking some time to really work on losing about 15 pounds this summer, then reassess if I want to keep entering races.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What have people learned about buying road shoes? How many pairs do they keep in rotation and why might they pick one pair over another for any given workout?


I generally rotate 2-3 pairs at a time. Usually two, with a third pair added as I approach the end of another pair's lifecycle. My running shoes are usually the same model. I have other shoes I run that aren't dedicated running shoes that I wear when I'm travelling because they're good for walking and running. For me, I would say I learned to stock up just before/after the new model comes out because it's cheaper.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I don't rotate shoes. My last few pairs of shoes have been Asics- I am interested in trying something different, but I've had 2 major flops in running shoes, so I'm nervous to change.
Side Note: Medal was released for my Oct half and it. is. awesome. And doubles as a bottle opener. I don't feel like this half is taking up as much brain space as the princess half and that needs to change soon.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What have people learned about buying road shoes? How many pairs do they keep in rotation and why might they pick one pair over another for any given workout?


ATTQOTD: Um, I know entirely too much about road running shoes, given that my career has exactly nothing to do with running or roads or shoes, lol! Nike should just hire me already.  Most of what I've learned, though, is specifically about road running shoes for _me_. Iv'e learned...
1. That while a low heel-to-toe drop initially works beautifully with my forefoot landing, over time the low drop puts too much stress on a permanently damaged peroneal tendon. I've also learned that a really high drop completely screw with my gait. So my shoe shopping is restricted to 8-10mm drop running shoes.
2. That I need some stability for distance running, but not too much. Just the right amount, please. And where that stability lives is key, too: lots of dense medial foam with little arch support is a losing proposition, a super-sturdy heel counter that ends mid-arch is painful, and too much pronation correction in the forefoot is bad news. 
3. That there is such a thing as "too big", contrary to what the running shoe salespeople would like me to believe. And that's because my feet don't swell a size up - they shrink form sweat loss, my socks compress, the shoe's inner cushiony junk compresses, and at mile 15 the shoes that are 2 full sizes bigger than my street shoes cause raging blisters.
4. That when I stumble upon the Perfect Shoe, it's a thing of wonder and beauty and I should enjoy every mile of its ride, because it could be another 10 years before another comes along!

I currently have 4 pairs in daily rotation: two (Asics GT-2000 4 and Saucony Guide 9) are for longer distances and are nearing retirement, one (Brooks Ravenna 9) is picking up miles to take the place of a soon to be retired shoe, one (New Balance Vazee Prism 2) is for short distances and speedwork. I need less stability, more flexibility, and lighter weight for speedwork and short distances. My distance shoes are a little heavier, but have a bit more cushion and stability. I also have a new pair in-box (Ascis GT-2000 4) for when they're needed for long distances, 2 pairs of still good distance shoes (Saucony Guide 9) that I don't love but are functional and can be swapped in as needed to match outfits, a couple non-running running shoes (Brooks Ghost 9, Brooks Launch 2) for weekends and Disney walking (because while I need some stability for running, I need a neutral for walking), and a couple that are basically retired, but were such great shoes I can't quite part with them.


----------



## dis_or_dat

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Congrats! I've never heard of 'Maker Faire' (I lead a sheltered life.) After looking it up, I'm hoping there's one in my area! Thanks for the enlightenment.



Maker Faire was pretty cool, but I think my son would have liked it more if he were a bit older.  However, he loved the lego area.  I'd say the adults were having as much fun, if not more, than the kids.  The megabot was really awesome, we were able to see it move a little, but missed the demonstration (wonder what it was going to do to that car!):


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I agree with most everybody else: When I'm training for a race, I rotate 2 pairs, one of them tends to be a long run pair. Over the summer when I'm not training for something in particular and I drop mileage I might just run one pair into the ground. Older pair that has been out of rotation if it's raining hard. Like @Anisum when I like a make and model I try to stock up wherever the shoe is cheapest, because as @opusone  said, manufacturers do enjoy ruining shoes: just because you like the Asics Nimbus 9 it doesn't mean you will like the 10. When I find something I hang onto it as long as I can, sometimes that means 3 boxes of shoes just waiting in the closet til I need them.
My body also tells me when it's time to retire a current pair. Usually for me, it's between 250-350 miles.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I have learned a lot about shoes over the last few years, partially because I've had a lot of injuries.  For one, your needs can change.  When I first started running I was a overpronator, and needed shoes (Brooks Adrenaline) to help stabilize that.  But about 18 months into running, while dealing with IT band issues, my physical therapist said she felt I was a neutral runner to a slight supinator.  Went back to the running store, and they agreed.  Into neutral shoes I went  Since then I have stayed in neutral shoes but I have the running store recheck me anytime I get new ones just to be safe.  I had a specific model I wore I loved (Brooks Ghost), but then they changed it and I hated the new ones.  Over the 4ish years I have been running, I have worn a lot of Brooks (Adrenaline, Defyance and Ghost), a couple Saucony (Guide and Triumph) a Mizuno (Wave Rider) and now 3 pairs of New Balance.  In the last year I feel like I've really honed in on what I like in a shoe and why I like different ones for different reasons.

I now run in New Balance.  I currently rotate 3 pairs that I wear for different reasons.  I wear the 680v3 mostly for easy days and some cross training when I feel I need some extra support or cushioning but not as much as my distance shoes.  I wear the Zante v3 for speed days and some cross training, because they are very cushy by lightweight.  I wear the 880v7 for whenever I feel I need more support and definitely all runs over 6 miles.  The shoes have different drops which is important for me because my feet get too used to the same drop all the time and then get stiff.  I get replacement shoes when a model hits 250 miles, just to start wearing them in.  I usually get 300-350 miles out of a pair of shoes.   

I think I may try sticking with just 2 types in the future.  So when my 680s hit that point in the next month or two I may just get a second set of 880s.  I will be transitioning into higher mileage training and I think having two sets of those will be helpful. 

I've also learned not to get overly set on a certain pairs because 3 times now a manufacturer has made a change that lead to me no longer liking a shoe.  I hated started over every time, but I think now that I have a better idea of why I like the ones I do it will be easier to find replacements in the future.


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats to all the weekend racers!!

ATTQOTD:  I usually have 2-3 pairs in rotation at any given time.  I pretty much have run in the same style shoes the whole time (Saucony Kinvara).  On a couple of occasions I've tried some different ones, but I just have not found any I like as well as the Kinvara, so I guess so far for me that's my shoe!


----------



## GollyGadget

SarahDisney said:


> I have learned that I need to trust myself more than I trust the "running expert." I've gotten fitted for shoes twice - the first time I let them tell me which shoes were best, and I ended up not liking those shoes, but the second time I picked the pair (of the ones that they picked out for me to try and said worked), and I like these much better.


I've only been fitted for shoes once and had a similar experience. I was never really happy with the pair and didn't feel they cared about my opinions or desires. That bad experience has caused me to never go back to that particular store. 
Last spring a new running store opened and I plan to try again sometime this summer. Hoping this store actually puts some effort into the fitting.


----------



## jmasgat

I have to admit, right now I am in one pair of shoes.  I run everything in them---easy runs, speedwork, races. And in the past, the most I have ever had is two different shoes, although honestly, once it was only because I bought the NB Little Mermaid Vazee Pace! I guess my shoe/tolerance bandwidth is pretty wide, i.e. I am not sensitive to differences in shoes or workouts.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * How many pairs do they keep in rotation and why might they pick one pair over another for any given workout?



I found I needed different trainers once I started running regularly and then again when I increased my weekly mileage last year. I now have accumulated quite a few different pairs. I've one pair of Brooks Ghosts which are for the gym/treadmill or short runs, one pair of Saucony Guide 10s which are my goto shoes (I retired my guide 9s after 300km but still good to walk in), one pair of Newton Kismet 2s which I bought as an experiment (a 4mm heel-toe drop, with a 'pod' on the mid-foot, quite different to run in) and a new pair of New Balance Vongos on a whim. The Vongos have turned out to be really comfy but not had a chance to test them on a longer run yet.


----------



## michigandergirl

For me, I have always loved Asics shoes, they feel great right out of the box. I've learned with distance running to buy shoes a half size bigger (my toes swell on long runs). I've learned I'm a supinator and I've had great success with Asics gel cumulus, so I've stocked up on older models on Amazon. I currently have 3 pair in rotation, 4 if you count my Gore-Tex pair, which I really only wear in the snow or pouring rain. I wear this same model shoe for every run. I can get about 350 miles out of shoes before retiring them to lawn shoes, treadmill shoes, or dog-walking shoes.


----------



## sky13

ATTQOTD:

Short version: I've learnt that
- A pair of shoes that work great for short runs isn't always going to work as well for long runs!
- Insoles can be great
- The method of lacing can make a huge difference to how the shoes feel
- Running socks make a huge difference!

Long version:
Sometime in I think 2014 I went for my first ever gait analysis. They recommended Adidas Adistar Ride 4. Which was great for a while, until my arches started to hurt. I went back to the running store and they recommended insoles, which I got, and which worked fantastically well. I think I picked up a couple more pairs of Adistar Ride 4 when they went on discount too.

I stopped running for a while, and started again at the end of last year, still in the Adistar Ride 4s. Had to admit to myself after a while that they were past their shelf life, and went searching for a new pair of running shoes.

Went to a local running store and did another gait analysis, and ended up with a pair of Asics Nimbus 19 with insoles. They were nice and comfy for my usual distances of around 4-5km. Then I wore them for a 10km and around the 8 or 9 km mark my left toes started to hurt like crazy - the last km was essentially a question of whether I could get to the finish line before I had to stop and walk due to the toe pain.

Anyway, I then went to WDW, and while there I went into Fit2Run at Disney Springs. Did yet another gait analysis and they suggested trying the On Cloud Cloudsurfer. I'd previously looked at the On Clouds at my local running store and dismissed them after a trial run on the treadmill there as I kept feeling like my feet were slipping out of them. I mentioned this to the person at Fit2Run, and she suggested lacing through the extra holes at the end of the shoes. This made a huge world of difference to how the fit and I loved them and bought a pair... And they're now my favourite running shoes, I did my recent half marathon in them and my feet had no complaints whatsoever afterwards!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I haven't gone through that many pairs yet in my running career so I'm not really a good source of advise.  I have found that although the Brooks Ghosts I tried in two different versions were comfy, they are heavy and haven't lasted as long as I'd like.  I feel like they both reached their expiration (my legs started hurting) well before I anticipated.  My current Nike lunartempos are working out great although they took awhile to adjust to my feet (they have a very soft upper) so I may try a new pair again late summer when it's time to rotate in another pair.
I have learned that sometimes one has to give up their dreams of the cutest shoes ever if they do not feel right while just walking around.  So everyone please pour one out on the curb for the newbalance haunted mansion shoes....I'm crying into my keyboard right now because I have to admit that they weren't a match for even just hanging around shoes....SOBS uncontrollably.
Something rubbed weird and so I didn't want to spend the money to never wear them...I think I'm just between their sizes which happens a lot with me and shoes.  The 8 vs 8.5 vs 9 dance continues for me.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:

I am a Brooks loyalist, just what I have run in for several years and been very happy with their performance.  I run in 3 different pair: Ghosts for <15 miles on the road, Glycerine for >15 on the road and Cascadia for trail running regardless of distance.  I am able to get about 350 miles from my road shoes (the Ghosts wear out a little faster than the Glycerine) and around 400 with the Cascadia.  Usually around 250ish, or as my legs begin to suggest, I rotate a new pair in.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What have people learned about buying road shoes? How many pairs do they keep in rotation and why might they pick one pair over another for any given workout?



I've learned two main things about running shoes. One is to stick with what works. I do most of my running in Asics Kayanos, with shorter runs sometimes done in NB Minimus. I've used the Kayanos for years and buy as many pairs of a model that works for me as I can. Some of the annual updates Asics makes have caused problems for me, and I've had to stock up on the older ones when that happens. The second learning is that my legs tell me when it's time to retire a pair of shoes. I bring a second pair into rotation when my current pair hits 250 miles. I alternate runs once two pairs are going and retire the older ones when I can feel in my shins and knees they're losing their support, usually around 350-400 miles.

On the topic of shoes, I'll add I like to have a fresh pair for race day. I aim to have no more than 30-50 miles on a pair before a major race. I find that's enough time to get them broken in to feel comfortable in them on race day.


----------



## Simba's Girl

ATQOTD: Here's what I know: How to tell if a shoe is supportive enough for my foot (from a physical therapist) and to get fitted at a good running specific store. I pronate, have bunions and bad feet. I only have one pair of running shoes in rotation and am very bad about rotating another pair in (scheduling mostly-we live far from many running stores). I run in Mizuno Wave Inspires. They are my faves...I've tried the Brooks Adrenaline a few times and last time I got a new pair of shoes I tried Saucony at the store but they seemed to be too snug for me.


----------



## Sailormoon2

JohnRPG said:


> Of the halfs I've run, this was definitely the easiest and I managed a PR.


Congrats!!



LSUlakes said:


> I learned I still don't know much about shoes. I go to our local running store and tell them what I thought of the last pair and what type of features I would like on the next pair and we go from there.


That's a really good idea!! I, unfortunately have very tiny feet, so I it's always a limited selection of the "right" kind for my needs. I typically have 3 in rotation. I wear a 1/2 size larger on my really long runs (13 miles+) and the same shoe in the 1/2 size smaller for regular runs (weird, I know). Then I have a completley different brand and style for speed work.



TCB in FLA said:


> Rained the entire time except for the times it poured.


LOL!!! But, that is really unfortunate.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I guess the thing I've learned so far (except for all the great advice garnered here today!) is to be OK admitting that you need to evolve your preferences based on how you run. I started out in Vibram 5s (@MoanasPapa is a big believer in minimalist running). I hated having my toes separated, so I switched to Merrell Trail Gloves and loved them. I picked up mileage and my shins and knees started to hurt, so figuring I needed more cushion, I pranced in to a local running store and came out with a pair of Saucony Zealot ISO 2s. Now, 160 miles in to those, my heels are bugging me. So, to the running store I prance again, this time with my Saucony's in hand (they can see the wear pattern) and a more open mind about drops (I heel strike. I will probably always heel strike. Maybe time to find something that accepts that and moves towards a more efficient roll-off). 

I wear those Saucony's for every outdoor run, and my old Merrell's are now treadmill shoes. I did hear that the Saucony's had a pretty fast wear-out around the time of my model, so maybe the fact that I don't cycle multiple pairs of shoes and they've got some miles on them are contributing to the heel aches the last couple of weeks. I'm glad to have all of this advice as I look around.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD Part 2, The Remix: I just thought of something I learned from a running shoe fitter that I never see mentioned! After I tried on a few different shoes in a few different sizes and was 99.9% sure I wanted Shoe A in size X, but the shoe fitter in training felt 99.9% sure I ought to be in size X.5, the trainer asked, "Are you a dancer or soccer player?" Utterly confused, I answered, "Kind of both - I've been a ballet dancer most of my life, and I played soccer in high school... why?" And the trainer explained to the trainee and me that, in his many years of experience, dancers and soccer players want their running shoes to have a closer fit than most other runners. And the more years we danced or payed soccer, the more uncomfortable we are with more wiggle room in running shoes because we're so used to very fitted shoes while performing athletic pursuits with our feet. He said in that case, it's best to go with the roomiest fit we can stand, which will be less roomy than your average runner, because we'll just bring them back in a week if we go for the bigger size. He was spot on lol! I've also employed with running shoes a number of techniques I used to make pointe shoes work for me, including: beating any tight spots of the shoe with a small hammer, soaking certain spots with water and wearing until dry to make it conform to my foot shape, using pieces of lambsool to add protection to problem toes, and using an X-acto knife to cut little slices in the shoe fabric as needed to add selective space.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: One pair at a time for me. One less choice to make in the morning. Brooks Ghost work for me for any kind of run.

I have a pair of Brooks Puregrits that I use for racing shoes for distances up to and including a half marathon.


----------



## Simba's Girl

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD Part 2, The Remix: I just thought of something I learned from a running shoe fitter that I never see mentioned! After I tried on a few different shoes in a few different sizes and was 99.9% sure I wanted Shoe A in size X, but the shoe fitter in training felt 99.9% sure I ought to be in size X.5, the trainer asked, "Are you a dancer or soccer player?" Utterly confused, I answered, "Kind of both - I've been a ballet dancer most of my life, and I played soccer in high school... why?" And the trainer explained to the trainee and me that, in his many years of experience, dancers and soccer players want their running shoes to have a closer fit than most other runners. And the more years we danced or payed soccer, the more uncomfortable we are with more wiggle room in running shoes because we're so used to very fitted shoes while performing athletic pursuits with our feet. He said in that case, it's best to go with the roomiest fit we can stand, which will be less roomy than your average runner, because we'll just bring them back in a week if we go for the bigger size. He was spot on lol! I've also employed with running shoes a number of techniques I used to make pointe shoes work for me, including: beating any tight spots of the shoe with a small hammer, soaking certain spots with water and wearing until dry to make it conform to my foot shape, using pieces of lambsool to add protection to problem toes, and using an X-acto knife to cut little slices in the shoe fabric as needed to add selective space.



I would kill my DD if she took a hammer or an X-acto knife to her pointe shoes...her teachers probably would too.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Two most important things i have learned are to stick with what works and to track your mileage. Even the best shoes need to be replaced after a lot of miles..


----------



## PrincessV

Simba's Girl said:


> I would kill my DD if she took a hammer or an X-acto knife to her pointe shoes...her teachers probably would too.


I'm sure not everyone needs to, but _plenty_ of dancers do all sorts of weird things to break in their pointe shoes and customize the fit. I learned all sorts of neat tricks while dancing with a professional company!


----------



## Simba's Girl

PrincessV said:


> I'm sure not everyone needs to, but _plenty_ of dancers do all sorts of weird things to break in their pointe shoes and customize the fit. I learned all sorts of neat tricks while dancing with a professional company!



I agree pros do weird things o their shoes...when mom's paying though LOL


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  It seems like most have mentioned what I have learned!  I ran for about 5 months before I went and got fitted at a running store.  Made a huge difference in my running, once I did that!  Right now, I mainly run in Brooks Glycerin's.  Usually the previous years model.  I was happy to see the drop in price for the 14s and ordered myself up a pair last week. Probably won't run in them for a couple more months.  I will sometimes try something different for my feet, and this go around, ordered up a NB Zante 3 as well.  I do track mileage on all my shoes, and my oldest son gets some of the hand me downs when the running time is done for some of my shoes.  Hopefully his feet don't get too much larger in the near future.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What have people learned about buying road shoes? How many pairs do they keep in rotation and why might they pick one pair over another for any given workout?



Getting your gait evaluated is THE most important thing I've learned since I started running.  I'd recommend finding a location that has a treadmill camera the first time.  Seeing the difference the right shoe makes versus a wrong shoe really brought it home for me.  The second most important thing I've learned is don't settle for the insole in the shoe if it's not comfortable.  I have high arches and plantar fasciitis so I always buy special insoles each time I buy shoes.  While I may hurt in other places, my feet very rarely are sore at all! 

My current support/stability shoes are Mizuno Wave Inspire 13 and Brooks Adrenaline GTS 17 both with CurrexSole inserts.  These currently have 80ish miles on them and I plan to buy another pair of each this October or around 300 miles.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What have people learned about buying road shoes? How many pairs do they keep in rotation and why might they pick one pair over another for any given workout?



Keep in mind I run 6 days a week, and about 250 miles a month.  In current rotation, I have:

Kinvara 6 (A) - Retires at 180-200 miles, currently around 160 miles, will retire as soon as the feeling changes, worn for slower/easier speed/tempo days
Kinvara 6 (B) - Retires at 180-200 miles, currently around 160 miles, will retire as soon as the feeling changes, worn for slower/easier speed/tempo days
Kinvara 6 (R) - Retires at 180-200 miles, currently around 100 miles, worn for faster/harder speed/tempo days
Kinvara 5 (Black) - Retires at 180-200 miles, currently around 200 miles, will retire as soon as the feeling changes, worn for slower/easier speed/tempo days
Kinvara 8 (R) - Retires at 180-200 miles, currently around 24 miles, these are my new race day only shoes
Zealot Iso (2) - Retires at 400 miles, currently around 150, worn for long run and being worked in as the new easy day shoe
Freedom Iso (A) - Retires at ? (maybe 500), only has 17 miles, unfortunately caused a bruise and will likely be returned
Ride 8 (C) - Retires at 350 miles, currently around 250-300, only worn for easy days
Ride 8 (D) - Retires at 350 miles, currently around 250-300, only worn for easy days

In the queue to be purchased:

Zealot Iso (2-3 more pairs)
Kinvara 7 (3 pairs)
Return Freedom Iso and get Kinvara 8 (as next race day shoe)
*This should hopefully get to me 2018.

Each of the different shoes serve a different purpose for me based on my experience in that shoe and how it feels.  Kinvara feels good for speed/tempo/race day paces, but feels awful on easy days.  They eat my legs up.  Ride 8's used to feel good for speed, then tempo, then long run, now years later (Rides in general) they're are transitioning from easy to out of service for me.  I've found the Zealot to be a pretty versatile shoe for me and can be good at most paces in my spectrum.  I really wanted to like the Freedom Iso given the hype behind them (possible speed/tempo shoe with longer life than the Kinvara).  But there's a small lace defect in the design that causes a bruise on my foot that I need to avoid.  So they're likely being returned and I'll get another Kinvara 8 instead (not cost effective, but limited on choice for the return).

One thing I do in making decisions on when to purchase is a cost per mile basis.  A Kinvara and Zealot could both be $75, but the Zealot goes 400 miles whereas the Kinvara is closer to 200.  Which means I need the price of the Kinvara to be roughly half of the Zealot for it to be considered a "good deal".


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD:* How great is the difficulty in stepping up from marathons to ultramarathons and how would one go about making the transition? It doesn't seem like it would be that huge a jump from 26.2 miles up to the first tier of ultras at 50k.

Todays question is another great suggestion from a fellow poster! Those of you who have been making suggestions are providing great material and I am thankful for that!!

ATTQOTD: I have not done anything beyond a marathon, but have heard and read a little bit about the next step. From the little bit of knowledge is the approach is very different. Lets say your a 4 hour marathon runner which equates to about a 9 min/mi for a ultra you slow things down a lot and run something closer to 11 - 12 min/mi. Nutrition is also very different game to while on these runs. If the barkley marathon film is accurate, go ahead and order a pizza type different. (They dont actually do that, but they do eat stuff other than GU and bars). I guess you would likely add a few more high mileage runs during the mid week, 10+ milers and long runs similar to marathon plan perhaps... This information is most just assumptions as I have never seriously looked into going the ultra route..... yet!


----------



## roxymama

Oooooh great question!  Since I have no input but am fascinated by people who do these kinds of things I'll just be here with my


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What have people learned about buying road shoes? How many pairs do they keep in rotation and why might they pick one pair over another for any given workout?



I learned that if I find a shoe that works stick with it.  My training and over 10K racing shoes have been Wave Riders since 2006.  They work and while there may be something that works just as well if it isn't broken don't fix it.  I also learned the importance of weight for shorter races.  I used to wear the Wave Riders for short races (10K and under) but decided to give racing flats a try.  What a difference it makes.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* How great is the difficulty in stepping up from marathons to ultramarathons and how would one go about making the transition? It doesn't seem like it would be that huge a jump from 26.2 miles up to the first tier of ultras at 50k.



I haven't made this jump yet but I would like to do at least a 50K at some point.  They are much more common in the trail running world than the road running world though of course road ultras do exist.  When I plan to do it here is the approach I will take:


Complete a trail half and then full marathon first.  I run trails much slower than road races and don't push myself.  I run trails just disconnect from the world and enjoy nature without worrying about my pace.  This would get me an estimate on how I will feel doing a long run on the trails.
Find a 50K training plan that doesn't focus on speed.
Subscribe to Ultrarunning magazine (I've already done this).
Find a race somewhere you really want to explore and shoot for beauty.  If I were to choose one right now it would be a run somewhere in the Columbia River Gorge.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* How great is the difficulty in stepping up from marathons to ultramarathons and how would one go about making the transition? It doesn't seem like it would be that huge a jump from 26.2 miles up to the first tier of ultras at 50k.
> 
> Todays question is another great suggestion from a fellow poster! Those of you who have been making suggestions are providing great material and I am thankful for that!!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have not done anything beyond a marathon, but have heard and read a little bit about the next step. From the little bit of knowledge is the approach is very different. Lets say your a 4 hour marathon runner which equates to about a 9 min/mi for a ultra you slow things down a lot and run something closer to 11 - 12 min/mi. Nutrition is also very different game to while on these runs. If the barkley marathon film is accurate, go ahead and order a pizza type different. (They dont actually do that, but they do eat stuff other than GU and bars). I guess you would likely add a few more high mileage runs during the mid week, 10+ milers and long runs similar to marathon plan perhaps... This information is most just assumptions as I have never seriously looked into going the ultra route..... yet!



I would probably be the LAST person to ask about this... no experience. 

I would be interested to hear how people made the jump from halfs to full though, if anyone wants to add a side note to his/her answer.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I've got no experience with ultras, although my husband ran his first 50K last year.  He basically just found a training plan somewhere on line and followed that, so it didn't seem that different than marathon training, just more miles.  He didn't really handle his fueling any differently, but spectating at one of the aid stations, I did notice that many runners seemed to take much longer breaks and ate more real food then I've seen at marathons.  This particular race also had a 50-miler, 100K and 100-miler.  Time running and pace also seemed more inconsequential to most of these runners.  Focus was far more on just completing the distance.  I should also note that it was an unseasonably warm day though, so conditions were rough!


----------



## FredtheDuck

DopeyBadger said:


> I've found the Zealot to be a pretty versatile shoe for me and can be good at most paces in my spectrum.



Are you using the Zealot ISO 2s or the originals? I have the Zealot ISO 2s, and when I brought them in to the running shop this weekend, the person I was working with to find new shoes said there had been some quality issue around the time of the ISO 2s that made them wear out faster, according to some reviews. I only have about 160 miles on mine, but I've had some heel pain the last couple of weeks, and he wondered if maybe the Zealots were in that generation of fast-wearing models. He did say the newer Saucony models seem to be fine.

That said, you likely have a much more efficient run and strike than I do, so you're probably able to get a little more out of your shoes than I am.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  My longest run to date is 14 miles, so no help here. But I'm very interested in the answers.  If my fall marathon goes well I believe a 50k will be added to the to do list in the year or two. I've come to peace with the fact that I'm an endurance runner, not speed.  Might as well keep challenging myself


----------



## DopeyBadger

FredtheDuck said:


> Are you using the Zealot ISO 2s or the originals? I have the Zealot ISO 2s, and when I brought them in to the running shop this weekend, the person I was working with to find new shoes said there had been some quality issue around the time of the ISO 2s that made them wear out faster, according to some reviews. I only have about 160 miles on mine, but I've had some heel pain the last couple of weeks, and he wondered if maybe the Zealots were in that generation of fast-wearing models. He did say the newer Saucony models seem to be fine.
> 
> That said, you likely have a much more efficient run and strike than I do, so you're probably able to get a little more out of your shoes than I am.



Original Zealot Iso.  I haven't tried the Zealot Iso 2 because it seems that they share the same name, but many other aspects were changed.  I do know that the Zealot Iso take time for me to feel comfortable in.  Right out of the box they feel clunky, and the heel of the shoe gives me some issues.  But after about 30-40 miles, they start to conform.  The clunkiness feeling does remain for the first 1-2 miles of all my runs in them, but as soon as my legs warm-up and my stride changes to normal the feeling melts away and then they're great.  I also use to wear the Triumphs (original and 2) and both gave me about 500 miles of use.  But those stayed long run/easy shoes because there was so much bulk to them.  I can still find Zealot Iso (originals) on Amazon and use camel camel camel website to track the price over time.  Although this far out there isn't as much fluctuation.


----------



## GreatLakes

ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  I've got no experience with ultras, although my husband ran his first 50K last year.  He basically just found a training plan somewhere on line and followed that, so it didn't seem that different than marathon training, just more miles.  He didn't really handle his fueling any differently, but spectating at one of the aid stations, I did notice that many runners seemed to take much longer breaks and ate more real food then I've seen at marathons.  This particular race also had a 50-miler, 100K and 100-miler.  Time running and pace also seemed more inconsequential to most of these runners.  Focus was far more on just completing the distance.  I should also note that it was an unseasonably warm day though, so conditions were rough!



Yes, aid stations for Ultras are quite different than for marathons.  Even the runners going for the outright win will stop as opposed to grab a cup at pace.  Maybe not as much at a 50K but 50 and 100 mile runners will stop, change socks and possibly shoes, take on a meal, add ice to their hat, etc.  Many ultra runners will have a crew with them.  These are friends and family that go ahead of them to the stops and help them with the stop like providing them specific food, swwapping out their headlamp in longer races through the night, and that kind of thing.  It is also not unusual, and is acceptable as opposed to most road marathons, to have people pace you between aid stations to keep you on pace or just mentally engaged.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: My only "ultra" to date was my first WDW marathon, where I clocked in at just shy of 28 miles, lol!  I'd really like to do a 50K one day, and I really felt like I could have gone to 31 miles at the WDW marathon finish. We have a 50K locally, all road, not trail, so maybe one day...



run.minnie.miles said:


> I would be interested to hear how people made the jump from halfs to full though, if anyone wants to add a side note to his/her answer.


Honestly, I just _did_; there wasn't anything special to it - I just followed a marathon training plan and did it! I didn't do anything differently from half training, other than adding more mileage. I fueled the same, recovered the same, etc.  It's totally doable!


----------



## Miranda

Previous ATTQOTD: Right now I just have 2 pairs of Altra Olympus in "rotation" but I don't really rotate them.  They are the original version of that model purchased 2 years ago... I bought 4 pairs all at once on a great sale.  Three of them were grey and one of them was purple, so I have worn the purple ones sparingly to spread them out.  For outfits where grey shoes with neon yellow laces just don't work.   Lately I have also been using the purple pair when it's raining because I don't want my other pair that I wear more frequently to get wet and need to dry out.

I need to get some more shoes into my rotation. These Olympuses are good for about 300 miles in my experience, and these are my last 2 pairs.  Grey pair #3 is at 99.8 miles and purple pair is at 215.5 miles... then I need to get some new ones, probably the Paradigm to replace these, as the Olympus more recent versions are not as suited to road running as the originals were (they are trail shoes, but the originals had a sole that was ok for roads or hard trails).  

My running group is going to be starting to do speed workouts soon so I've been thinking of getting a pair of shoes for that. I'm looking at either the One or Escalate or Intuition for that... the One is light cushioning and the Escalante and Intuition are moderate, but I'm not really sure the difference between them.  And I've been thinking that maybe I need to use some different shoes for shorter/faster runs, probably the Torin (high cushioning).  Then the Paradigm (max cushioning) for long runs.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* How great is the difficulty in stepping up from marathons to ultramarathons and how would one go about making the transition? It doesn't seem like it would be that huge a jump from 26.2 miles up to the first tier of ultras at 50k.


Good question and I am to really one to know the answer. I have no desire to go to Ultras, 26.2 is good enough for me.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I've never done an ultra (or a marathon for that matter), so this is all conjecture, but ... I'm guessing that physically, it's just a matter of adding on distance. Find a plan and stick with it and you'll get there. Mentally it's probably a little harder, but I think that if you go on with a positive "I can do this" mentality, you can overcome any mental hurdles.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> How great is the difficulty in stepping up from marathons to ultramarathons and how would one go about making the transition? It doesn't seem like it would be that huge a jump from 26.2 miles up to the first tier of ultras at 50k.



Well I am currently in training for my first 50K in August. So, this weekend I am racing a Marathon, but it is only one component in my overall training for then. The course will be on trail, in our "mountains"-very small by comparison to what some of you have in your states/provinces. So, once this road race is over, I intend to start doing 1-2 runs a week, in the hills (on trails).

I am following an Ultra training plan and the emphasis seems to be time on your feet, and running on tired legs, so lots of back to back longish runs. The overall weekly distance isn't much more than a marathon training plan. There is emphasis on slowing down, and the plan encourages walking steep hills, to conserve energy!


----------



## camaker

Sailormoon2 said:


> Well I am currently in training for my first 50K in August. So, this weekend I am racing a Marathon, but it is only one component in my overall training for then. The course will be on trail, in our "mountains"-very small by comparison to what some of you have in your states/provinces. So, once this road race is over, I intend to start doing 1-2 runs a week, in the hills (on trails).
> 
> I am following an Ultra training plan and the emphasis seems to be time on your feet, and running on tired legs, so lots of back to back longish runs. The overall weekly distance isn't much more than a marathon training plan. There is emphasis on slowing down, and the plan encourages walking steep hills, to conserve energy!



What plan are you following, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## doctorintheTARDIS

Just registered for the 5k, 10k, and Half for Star Wars weekend.... I'm a little insane.... but it will be an adventure


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* How great is the difficulty in stepping up from marathons to ultramarathons and how would one go about making the transition? It doesn't seem like it would be that huge a jump from 26.2 miles up to the first tier of ultras at 50k.



The move to a 50k from a marathon is not a huge obstacle. Using a normal marathon training program with a long run of 22 miles and at least one or two back to back weekends (16-18 one day, 10-12 the next) is generally sufficient for a 50k. Fueling is where the biggest difference lies. Most people can only handle gels and bloks for so long before their stomach gets queasy or revolts from all the sugar. Using something like Tailwind or real food (salted potatoes are great ultra fuel) will help avoid any GI issues. The difficult jump after a marathon is really to 50 miles and longer. Those distances really require a significant amount of back to back long runs in order to be properly conditioned for the effort. You're looking at at least 4-6 weeks of runs in the 3-5 hour range on Saturday and 2-4 hours on Sunday, on top of the weekday runs which are in the 4-10 range. There's no substitute for time on your feet when preparing for a long race. Nutrition is vastly different too. Again, very few people can eat gels all day long, so most people use Tailwind or real food. My first 50-mile race had wonderful aid stations stocked with everything you might want - potato chips, pretzels, jelly beans, crustless PB&J, salted potatoes, pizza, meatloaf, chicken noodle soup, crackers, flat coke, powerade, water, and all kinds of other snacks and goodies. So much was on offer because the stations were manned by experienced ultra runners, and they know you never know what your stomach will and won't handle on the day.

If someone does want to make the move up to an ultra, there are many great training resources available online, and I'm always happy to answer questions or provide some advice. This site is my favorite resource. Some of the material is old, but that doesn't make it any less useful.

http://www.ultrunr.com/

We used Higdon's 50-mile plan when we did our first one which was basically a continuation of training after my first marathon, but that site links to dozens of other plans too.


----------



## GreatLakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> I would be interested to hear how people made the jump from halfs to full though, if anyone wants to add a side note to his/her answer.



I increased my miles and followed a plan.  That is really it.  I never really "trained" for a half.  I just increase my miles and add in some hills and track work.  For all of my fulls I have followed as closely as practical a training plan.  

It really boils down to increasing you miles and the weekly total miles are as important as the long run miles.  That was a mistake I made for my first marathon.  I skipped too many shorter runs with the thought that as long as I did the full distance of my long runs I'd be good.  The cumulative miles turned out to be just as important as the long runs.

I will tell you the hardest part of marathon training isn't physical, it is mental.  Same goes for the actual race.  It is really easy at mile 17 of a 20 mile long run to talk yourself into taking the right turn home instead of the left turn to finish up the last 3 miles.  On race day it is really easy to pass mile 16 and think (10 more of these!!!!) instead of just concentrating on getting to mile 17, then 18, etc.

Lastly, don't look at it as running back to back halves.  It is common to hear someone finish a half and say something along the lines of "I can't imagine turning around and running another 13.1".  You aren't running two 13.1s, you are running one 26.2.  I've yet to meet anyone, fast or slow, that runs the first half of a marathon the same way they run a half marathon.  You pace and fuel differently and the mental knowledge that you are running 26.2 as opposed to 13.1 really does make a difference.


----------



## Chaitali

DopeyBadger said:


> Almost there, so take the 108 as your HRR.  Then you can back calculate values based on approximate physiological paces like I laid out or you can calculate the zones as @camaker laid out.
> 
> -Now multiply that value by the % of the zone (say 50% for zone 1) (108*0.5=54).
> -Then, add your resting HR back to that number (54+72 = 126).
> 
> So the lower limit of zone 1 for you is approximately 126 bpm.
> 
> View attachment 235176
> 
> View attachment 235175
> 
> This is of course assuming that 180 is your HRmax which may or may not be the case from the 220-age calculation.  I think I read in Garmin's white paper that it can vary by as much as 10% from that number (162-198).  Hence, really big range of error on the 220-age number, but it's a starting point until you build up a cache of your own personal data.



I've been gone for a bit since I had work travel plus a sick cat last week.  But I'm back home and my cat's doing better so I can catch up with the thread   I also upgraded my Garmin from a 220 to a 235 and was able to do my first run with the watch this morning.  The pre-set HR zones were definitely way too low and I had to walk a lot (like almost the whole thing) to stay in zone 2.  So I went into the settings to change it to be based on percentage of HRR instead of max HR like recommended in the above post.  I think the new heart rate zones should work much better.  We'll see how it goes and I'll report back.  But I don't have to start marathon training until September according to the Hal Higdon plan so I figure now is the time to try out new training methods and see how they work.  I'm also using one of the heart rate 10k training plans through garmin so it can be easily added to my watch and I'll get alerts if I'm in the right HR zone or not.


----------



## KSellers88

Two days of jury duty and I am 6 pages behind, but now caught up!

ATTQOTDs: I think you are doing a great job, @LSUlakes and I would not change a thing! I currently have five pairs of shoes in my rotation. Three Brooks Launch 3s, one Brooks Glycerin 14 and one Brooks Pure Flow. The Launch 3s are my go to shoe, while I wear the Glycerins for easy long runs and the Pure Flows for speedwork. I got my gait analyzed a few months ago and have been in Brooks ever since. I have never done a marathon, so I am no help with today's question.


----------



## The Expert

doctorintheTARDIS said:


> Just registered for the 5k, 10k, and Half for Star Wars weekend.... I'm a little insane.... but it will be an adventure




I did all three at Princess this year, and it was my first Half and first challenge! I won't lie - it wasn't easy - but I did the 5K and 10K mostly walking as I did them both with family. The hardest part for me was getting up that early three days in a row and doing too much park walking after the 5K. By the Half I was pretty sleep deprived and it was tough, but I finished! 

In comparison I did the 10K and Half at Tink last week and between keeping the park time limited, only doing two races in a row and being able to walk over very close to race time, the whole thing was MUCH easier. I don't think I'd hesitate to do all three races at DL but not sure I'd do it again at WDW. Just my own experience... YMMV.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: After 'retiring' from marathons last year, I did a 52 mile ultra in April 2016. The ultra was kind of 'spur-of-the-moment'. One day on a long run, I thought to myself: 'What happens if I just keep running? What gives out first?' I decided to try a long-long run to see what happened. Then I decided if I was going to do that, I might as well get a medal for it. I was at marathon fitness level, and did about a month of ultra training, including a weekend with a 30 miler, then a 20 miler.

Here's what I learned: Ultras are a different kind of hard than marathons. In a marathon, you're generally burning glycogen. Assuming you're in shape, your biggest risk is running out of gas. Legs and feet aren't a problem, at least for me.

In an ultra, you're going slow enough you're burning fat, so you're not likely to run out of gas. Nutrition is different. I ate turkey and jelly sandwiches (weird!) and pickles and potato chips. The biggest issues for me were my feet and legs. At some point, your feet just say 'enough!' Same with your mind, at some point it starts to tell you 'this is really stupid. Me and the feet vote for quitting now.' It didn't help that the race was 8 6.5 mile loops, so you were back at your car every 6.5 miles.

My experience isn't exactly the norm since I didn't fully train for the ultra, but I would say it comes down to this: the limiting factor in a marathon is glycogen and cardio-vascular fitness. In an ultra, the limiting factor is your feet and your mind.

BTW, as far as the 'retirement' goes, I'm signed up for Rocket City Marathon this year and Dopey 2018.


----------



## mjcorral

Disney at Heart said:


> @mjcorral  Good advice already from Baloo in MI, but I have one thing to add. Be sure that someone knows exactly where you are when you are put on a trail. That way, if there is any problem, you can have help right away.
> DH is an ultra trail runner and puts many miles on his feet in training. Sometimes he is gone out training all day. He has a RoadID app (iPhone) and he sends me an "ecrumb" when he starts so that I can track him. If he is still for 5 minutes, it alarms my phone. I have only gotten the alarm once, but when I looked, I saw that he was back in the parking lot, so I called him and he had just forgotten to send me the "activity finished" notification and had stopped to talk to some bikers who finished the trail about the same time. It was good to know it works! I feel much better knowing exactly where he is on the trail.


All this being said, I see why there are pockets galore included in the hydration trail running packs (still haven't decided on which one). I usually run with my husband, but the roadID reminded me of my "spot" It's more meant for hiking, but it sends a gps signal to emergency response and they send help to your location.


----------



## Miranda

I got my hydration pack over the weekend!  I ended up ordering the Orange Mud Double Barrel one, although it's still in the shipping bag because I was at a dog agility trial all weekend.  Of course now the 90+ temps are gone and we're back to 60's.


----------



## GollyGadget

run.minnie.miles said:


> I would be interested to hear how people made the jump from halfs to full though, if anyone wants to add a side note to his/her answer.



Lots of good answers so far just wanted to add something I learned the hard way. Figuring out a fueling strategy is key for the marathon. 

Runners without a good plan are the ones more likely to hit the wall when their bodies run out of carbs around mile 20. Personally, I've never needed mid run fuel for a half and I didn't realize the importance for the marathon until I hit the wall myself.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I have a whopping one ultra under my belt, but I do have a number of trail marathons.  This is the year I am jumping from marathons as my focus to ultras.  In reading the thread I agree with what many others have shared - the ultra distance is about time on your feet, fueling, hydrating and smart pacing.  I think there is more of an accumulative effect in the longer distances with a more significant price if you get off plan.  I also think, like all running, ultra is about your mental game more than your physical one.

I am gearing up for my first time race; 12 hour trail/loop race in July.  It will all be about prepping myself for a long time on feet with continual forward motion.  Knowing and following my calorie, salt and hydration intake and accepting that at times it is going to suck and be patient, hoping it will turn around.  Excited about this challenge!


----------



## SheHulk

I started a core program 10 days ago and I just want to say that I would rather run for an hour than plank for 3 x 40 seconds. That is all.


----------



## Miranda

I had an opportunity yesterday to join a friend's relay team (Rock Lobster from Bar Harbor, ME to Portland) but I think it would just be too much for me right now even though I want to do a relay. I only have 4 weeks to train, and the replacement legs available are 18.5, 20.75, and 18.75 miles total.  There were legs in the van of 12.3 and 12.7, which are the only ones that would have been close to doable for me, but I'm guessing their current owners do not want to give those up.   I have only been running at most 5 miles right now. I could have done a lot of walking but I didn't want to drag the team down, so I declined. Maybe next year!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Feeding off of yesterdays question as well as discussions going on relating to fueling and hydration... What do you look for in hydration tools (belts, hand-helds, back back bladders, other)? Why and in what cases do you choose one kind vs another?

ATTQOTD: I use a fuel belt for my long runs and even some of my shorter runs during the summer. I believe the brand is Amphipod and my particular set up comes with 3 bottles that clip on and one little pouch for GU. I normally only use 2 of the bottles but will use the third when I know I wont come across a source to refill often during a run. I can also get 4 GU's in the pouch. I purchased it because I liked the secure clips for the bottles and the belt is velcro. The bottles are also easy to open and close without much effort and do not leak. I imagine if I got into trail running or ultras a back back type system would be more ideal to carry more fluids and fuel for those type of events.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with a race. A wide range of distances from the beer mile to a marathon!

26 - @KSellers88 - Run Across Georgia (Finish / N/A)
27 - @Baloo in MI - Bayshore Marathon (4:15:00 / N/A)
27 - @surfde22  - Stillwater Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
27 - @DopeyBadger - Brat Fest 5k (19:29 / N/A)
28 - @opusone  - Beer Mile (DNP / N/A)
28 - @Sailormoon2 - Ottawa Marathon (4:15:00 / N/A)
28 - @mjcorral - Vista Strawberry 10k (NG / N/A)
29 - @Chaitali - Memorial Day 4 Mi (NG / N/A)
29 - @Disney at Heart - Georgia Peach Jam Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
29 - @PrincessMickey  - Bolder Boulder 10k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or have a change of plans please let me know and I will make the adjustment. If anyone else has a race that they would like to add to this list, just let me know and I would be more than happy to add it to the list!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with a race. A wide range of distances from the beer mile to a marathon!
> 
> 26 - @KSellers88 - Run Across Georgia (Finish / N/A)
> 27 - @Baloo in MI - Bayshore Marathon (4:15:00 / N/A)
> 27 - @surfde22  - Stillwater Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 28 - @opusone  - Beer Mile (DNP / N/A)
> 29 - @Disney at Heart - Georgia Peach Jam Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @PrincessMickey  - Bolder Boulder 10k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or have a change of plans please let me know and I will make the adjustment. If anyone else has a race that they would like to add to this list, just let me know and I would be more than happy to add it to the list!



You can add me as well for my first official race of the season!

27 - DopeyBadger - Brat Fest 5k (19:29 / N/A)


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Up until now, I just made do with shoving my gels either into a SPIbelt or the pockets of my SparkleSkirt, or in the pouch on the side of my 20oz Nathan handheld.  And used said handheld for carrying water.  I would refill it sometimes at aid stations, or if it was a solo run, I'd plan a route that went past some convenience stores so I could buy a water to refill it.

I wanted to get a hydration pack this year because I sweat so much and drink so much, and now that I'm running with a running group 2x a week, I don't have a say in where the route goes, and I'm not going to make the group stop to buy water (there's a lot of non-moving/pause time on my solo long runs )  I don't like wearing belts or anything so those were out, plus those little belt sized flasks do not hold nearly enough water for me.  I can go through 60+ oz on a hot long run.  

So I had pretty much planned on getting a bladder one, but the Orange Mud ones seemed to be highly recommended and I liked the idea that I could easily refill the bottle still and also put Nuun or Tailwind in them.  It doesn't carry as much as a bladder, but our group long runs will have a water stop somewhere along the route when they are long enough, so 2x24 oz plus a spot to refill one should get me through my long runs in the heat.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I switched to a Nathan belt late last year. I had been using an arm band for my phone and carrying an insulated bottle that had a handstrap and a holder that would hold my inhaler and car key, but I never really liked carrying the bottle, especially if it was hot or I felt like my run was long. The belt holds two small insulated bottles and has a pouch that will hold my phone, wireless headphone case, keys, inhaler, and a phone charger for longer runs. Now I can run "hands free," which I much prefer. 

I haven't run long enough distances to need both bottles and suspect that between hydration stops and the two small bottles, it'll be fine for distances up to a half marathon. I typically just take one bottle on shorter runs to cut weight.

Unfortunately, I lost one of the bottles on my run yesterday morning. I "found" it when I was driving home from work, but it had clearly been run over and destroyed. :-(


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I have a belt with two small bottles and a pouch that can hold a phone and keys. It has some of those little bungees that are supposed to tighten around your gels but I've dropped some that way and try to just stick them in my pockets. I like the belt fine but lately I've just been doing my runs in a park with a 4.5 mile loop so I can leave my water bottle(s) and gels on my hood and drink/refuel there.
I used to have a belt that held one big bottle, maybe 0.75 liters or a liter. I didn't like that as much, I prefer the weight be distributed around more.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Feeding off of yesterdays question as well as discussions going on relating to fueling and hydration... What do you look for in hydration tools (belts, hand-helds, back back bladders, other)? Why and in what cases do you choose one kind vs another?



Finding the best way to carry hydration with me during training has been an ongoing challenge and I’ve tried a number of solutions that I’ll pass on here.  I normally don’t carry water with me for runs less than 10 miles, but with the summer heating up early here I think it would be a good idea to expand that into the 5-10 mile range.  Here are my thoughts and experiences:

*Hand-Held Bottles*
There really aren’t words for how much I hate these.  I need my hands to be free and don’t know how people run with bottles or phones in their hands the whole time.  I recently tried this option again with my wife’s hand-held and it was just as awful as previous attempts.  I find the bottle very distracting, keeping me from getting into a running rhythm and I feel like it’s making me lopsided and pulling me off balance.

*Hydration Belts*
I’ve got a _*Nathan Trail Mix* _belt (2 bottles) that I go back and forth on.  It serves its function well, but there are a few minor issues that add up to deter me from running with it regularly.  First off, the bottles are very small, only 9oz each.  That goes very quickly on a hot day.  Second, it has a tendency to spin on my waist and if I cinch it down to where it won’t move it feels restrictive.  I’ll probably keep this one for shorter run hydration, in spite of the drawbacks.  Also, just as an FYI if you’re looking to get one, the storage is very limited and not terribly accessible.  I had to add a magnetic pouch so that it would hold my phone.

*Hydration Vests*
This is where I think the solution ultimately lies for me, especially as I consider expanding beyond the marathon distance and try using Tailwind.  I’ve currently tried a couple of solutions and I’m in the process of narrowing down my preferred option:

*Orange Mud Hydraquiver*:  I really want to like this one more.  It’s very comfortable on the back and easier to get the bottle in and out than you think it would be.  It’s also very well built.  You get what you pay for in durability.  Unfortunately, the straps are not the most comfortable for me.  I think I would have better luck with one of their Vest Packs with the modified front strap portion.  It comes with a 20oz bottle that can easily be upgraded to a 24oz insulated bottle.  If anyone would like to try one out, PM me and I’ll give you a deal and maybe re-invest in a Vest Pack…

*Camelbak Marathoner*:  Close, but still a couple of deal-breakers.  Mainly the Camelbak reservoir style.  The mid-bag fill port makes it difficult to fill efficiently and the design of the reservoir makes cleaning a royal pain in the behind.  I can never get it dry afterwards and having lived environmental microbiology as part of my job, I know what can grow in standing water and don’t want it in my reservoir.  Replacing the reservoir with a HydraPak bladder almost gets this one to the ideal solution.  The HydraPak opens at the top like a Ziploc and can be turned completely inside out for cleaning (and is even dishwasher safe).  Unfortunately, the front pockets are slightly too small for my phone, leading to some near-catastrophic asphalt impacts.  Also, on the minor comfort front, the straps sit too far on the outside of my shoulders and constantly feel like they’re going to slip off.  They can’t but the feeling is there.

*Orange Mud Endurance Pack*:  Just got this a couple of weeks ago and haven’t had a chance to try it out yet.  I have very high hopes for it, as it seems to combine the best of what I’ve liked and addresses the issues I’ve found.  It’s got the Vest Pack straps and durable construction of the Hydraquiver and comes with the HydraPak bladder standard.  The front pockets are large enough for my phone and I got a soft flask to go in the other to hold Tailwind.  I’m really looking forward to trying it out on some summer long runs.

Sorry for the novel, but I hope my experiences can help somebody avoid the mistakes I’ve made and get to their ideal hydration solution quicker.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I use a spibelt and the best thing about it is the "no bounce" factor. It easily holds my iphone, fuel, plastic baggie with tissues, and anything else small I need. I am hoping to purchase a bottle (11oz) that fits in it, but am concerned about feeling any "sloshing" on it.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@LSUlakes I will be running the Ottawa Marathon on May 28th. Goal time 4:15.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Feeding off of yesterdays question as well as discussions going on relating to fueling and hydration... What do you look for in hydration tools (belts, hand-helds, back back bladders, other)? Why and in what cases do you choose one kind vs another?


I don't use any belts or water things. I usually put a water bottle in front of my house on the curb since I do loops around my neighborhood.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Feeding off of yesterdays question as well as discussions going on relating to fueling and hydration... What do you look for in hydration tools (belts, hand-helds, back back bladders, other)? Why and in what cases do you choose one kind vs another?



For runs in hot and humid weather, I tend to use my trusty old Fuel Belt. It has four bottles, two of which I load with Tailwind, with water in the other two. Most of our long run routes have coolers or cars every 3-5 miles with refill supplies, so I don't need more than what the bottles hold between stops. I have a Camelbak that I really like too, but I only use it on trails and in other locations where water stops are few and far between.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

rteetz said:


> I don't use any belts or water things.



Same here. My routes are all multiple out and backs from a couple of locations I drive to. I have one cache location, so I'm never more than 3 miles from water. I will carry gels and other snacks in my pockets when training for a marathon, just to get used to slurping on the run.


----------



## Miranda

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I use a spibelt and the best thing about it is the "no bounce" factor. It easily holds my iphone, fuel, plastic baggie with tissues, and anything else small I need. I am hoping to purchase a bottle (11oz) that fits in it, but am concerned about feeling any "sloshing" on it.


I actually have bounce problems with my SPIbelt... even with just my phone and a car key in there.  When my gels are in there, it's even worse.


----------



## michigandergirl

I've also tried many items, but my favorite is my Fitletic 2-bottle hydration belt. I love that it stays put. It comes in different sizes but also has an adjustable belt, which comes in handy for different seasons. It has a pouch that fits my keys and several gels, it would probably fit my phone too if needed, but I wear that on my arm. I like the 2-bottle vs. the 4-bottle because I don't like the bottles on my butt (the junk in my trunk must shift the bottles/belt too much).


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> I don't use any belts or water things. I usually put a water bottle in front of my house on the curb since I do loops around my neighborhood.



Ditto.  I've ran with a Nathan handheld only a few times and it wasn't enough water for the length of my run and I did not want to carry more.  So I started doing what rteetz does.  Once the water fountains turn on, then I make routes past all my fave fountains instead.  So far I've just tucked my gels into my phone armband.  

I don't like a lot of things on me during runs...so belts or vests or quivers are just not very appealing.  Now if I was running a much greater distance my mind would likely change.


----------



## Miranda

I would love to just make routes past fountains... but there are no outdoor fountains up here.


----------



## roxymama

Miranda said:


> I would love to just make routes past fountains... but there are no outdoor fountains up here.



That's sad.  We have so many parks around my area that I'm never too far from one.  Winter and early spring though is frustrating because they don't work.  Even when it decides to be very hot early in the year.


----------



## FredtheDuck

I love the idea of water fountains, but I can't get this out of my head:


----------



## roxymama

FredtheDuck said:


> I love the idea of water fountains, but I can't get this out of my head:


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have the bottles that fit in my Flip Belt, but they drive me crazy trying to get them out. Most of the time my husband is biking the same time I do my long run, so I just use his water bottle when he passes me (which on our roads happens quite often). I want to get some sort of backpack to wear with water, but I have no idea where to start so I am interested in reading the answers today!


----------



## JulieODC

I have a bottle that fits in my flipbelt - only use it for long runs, but it works well and doesn't bounce.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JulieODC said:


> I have a bottle that fits in my flipbelt - only use it for long runs, but it works well and doesn't bounce.


 
Do you have the smaller or larger bottle? I am thinking I might need one for this summer!


----------



## JulieODC

run.minnie.miles said:


> Do you have the smaller or larger bottle? I am thinking I might need one for this summer!



I have a small bottle, but I wish I'd gotten the large!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Feeding off of yesterdays question as well as discussions going on relating to fueling and hydration... What do you look for in hydration tools (belts, hand-helds, back back bladders, other)? Why and in what cases do you choose one kind vs another?



I have two Nathan handheld water bottles that I pretty much only use for trail running.  If the temps are above 85 I might take them on the road but I hate carrying water with me.  I have a few water fountains within 3 miles of my house I can loop by and I also place water in my mailbox and loop past the house on long runs.

As my trail runs get longer I will probably end up betting a hydration vest.  The VaporKrar is the leading contender but I'll need to try some out first.


----------



## Chaitali

I have a handheld bottle I use for almost all my runs... I get thirsty quickly.  I also have a flip belt and I carry shot blocks in it for runs longer than 7 miles.

As far as races, I made a spontaneous decision to run a race Monday since it's local, cheap and less than a mile from my house  No time goal since I'm just going to run by heart rate.


29 - Chaitali- Memorial Day 4 Miler (N/A / N/A)


----------



## sky13

I got a flipbelt recently with 2 of the small water bottles - yet to try it out though!

Otherwise I've been running with a handheld water bottle carried in a Sparkle Skirt pocket. It works so well that I actually have on occasion forgotten that I have a water bottle with me!


----------



## mjcorral

I'll be running in the Vista Strawberry 10k on May 28th.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Feeding off of yesterdays question as well as discussions going on relating to fueling and hydration... What do you look for in hydration tools (belts, hand-helds, back back bladders, other)? Why and in what cases do you choose one kind vs another?


I think in my case, it's been more a matter of weeding out the things that _don't_ work. Belts are generally bad because they don't stay put low on my hips and I have a very short waist: inevitably the belt winds up at my ribs, which is really uncomfortable. The exception has been a plain belt, no bags/pouches/etc., with loops to hold gels - I made it to mile 21 of a marathon before I was ready to toss it. I've tried bottles on a belt and that's a total no-go: even the smallest bottles dug into my back (or rib cage if in front), causing flesh wounds. What works best for me are POCKETS! Skirt Sports, Sparkle Skirts, Athleta capris/tights with leg pockets to hold my gels and inhaler. I can pack those pockets full and not think about them until I need fuel - and then it's easy to reach in and grab a gel without breaking stride. And I use a small (12oz) handheld, ergonomic bottle for fluids - I just stop at water fountains (or water tables during races) to refill as necessary, and I switch hands every 1/2 mile. It's small and doesn't require me to clutch it to keep it in place; I'm usually totally unaware of it!


----------



## mjcorral

What are everyone's favorite goos or gels? Most runs provide goos, or some kind of sugary snack (jellybeans at trail runs), but what do you use at home?


----------



## mjcorral

ATTQOTD: I am currently on the hunt for a backpack, but I have a belt. When I bought the belt the most important thing was comfort. I have a pretty small waist and I needed to make sure it could adjust tight enough. The second thing was if the pocket could fit my phone, chap stick etc... For my future backpack, again comfort and the necessary pockets for my things. Also, how easy is it to clean, sometimes the bladders are not the easiest to clean.


----------



## FFigawi

mjcorral said:


> What are everyone's favorite goos or gels? Most runs provide goos, or some kind of sugary snack (jellybeans at trail runs), but what do you use at home?



This is definitely something you will need to sort out for yourself. Everyone is an experiment of one, as the saying goes, and what works for me may or may not work for you. That said, to answer the question posed, I prefer Clif shots (chocolate or cran razz), Clif bloks (berry), and Sport Beans (fruit punch). My favorite fuel is Tailwind, but that's not always practical to carry along.


----------



## opusone

mjcorral said:


> What are everyone's favorite goos or gels? Most runs provide goos, or some kind of sugary snack (jellybeans at trail runs), but what do you use at home?



I have used both Gu and e-Gel.  I like them both.  Gu is definitely a thicker consistency which some people don't care for.  I currently use e-Gel although they have bigger packaging which barely fits in my shorts' zipper pocket.


----------



## camaker

mjcorral said:


> What are everyone's favorite goos or gels? Most runs provide goos, or some kind of sugary snack (jellybeans at trail runs), but what do you use at home?



I've had bad luck with Clif and Gu goos.  They end up upsetting my stomach.  I've had pretty good success with Honey Stinger and great luck with Huma.


----------



## roxymama

mjcorral said:


> What are everyone's favorite goos or gels? Most runs provide goos, or some kind of sugary snack (jellybeans at trail runs), but what do you use at home?



Currently using Clif shots.  Chocolate, Chocolate raspberry, citrus are all good for me.  I didn't like clif bloks during running.  I'll be testing e-gels at some point soon as well.


----------



## Chaitali

I use the margarita flavored clif bloks.  When I first started testing fuel, I just bought a variety of singles from my local running store.  I tested all of them and then bought a box of the ones that worked the best for me.  Everyone really is different so I think trying a variety is the best option.  Someone mentioned the honey stingers earlier but they were way too dry for me.  And the sport beans bothered my stomach.  None of the rest were a problem, so it was just down to choosing which taste/texture I liked the best of the others.


----------



## GreatLakes

mjcorral said:


> What are everyone's favorite goos or gels? Most runs provide goos, or some kind of sugary snack (jellybeans at trail runs), but what do you use at home?



I have no issues with any of the gels, beans, or blocks in general but the gel I buy for training is the GU Original Assorted Classic 24 pack.

Just make sure you try anything new in training so you aren't surprised on race day.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FYI, anyone who runs in Kinvara 7 - price drop to $50 a pair on running warehouse . com with coupon FB15D.

Happy shopping!


----------



## sidrich

mjcorral said:


> What are everyone's favorite goos or gels? Most runs provide goos, or some kind of sugary snack (jellybeans at trail runs), but what do you use at home?


Honey Stinger Chews are my favorite. After that Sports Beans, which are a little easier to find in my area- but I always have to take the bean (just one! Do not take 3 you will chew forever) with water at a water stop. But the beans don't make your fingers stickey so they are a little quicker to slip out of a pocket during the race. I experimented during training and used both during the half


----------



## baxter24

Tailwind and Clif blocks for me. I also carry a handheld Nathan bottle. I think it holds 12 or 16 ozs.


----------



## PrincessV

mjcorral said:


> What are everyone's favorite goos or gels? Most runs provide goos, or some kind of sugary snack (jellybeans at trail runs), but what do you use at home?


GU and Clif Shots are my go-tos. I buy them by the box from Running Warehouse.


----------



## Miranda

Huma are my go-to gels... followed by Honey Stinger or Untapped.  I do not use course provided stuff during races... I always bring my own.


----------



## LSUlakes

mjcorral said:


> What are everyone's favorite goos or gels? Most runs provide goos, or some kind of sugary snack (jellybeans at trail runs), but what do you use at home?



GU Salty Watermelon FTW!!!


----------



## sourire

Definitely a fan of the minimalist approach over here.  Have tried a handheld, and I think I got unlucky in that the one I had was very leaky.  Tried a belt that held 4 small bottles and realized I really don't like things attached to me. =P Now, my routes usually involve passing my car...nothing longer than about 2 miles in a loop/one way, so I can just stop off at the car for a few swigs from my very large water bottle. On very hot/humid days, I sometimes take along one of the small bottles from that run belt.



PrincessV said:


> Athleta capris/tights with leg pockets to hold my gels and inhaler


Yes! Love the pockets in those Be Free capris that several of you recommended a few months back! I put a lot in those pockets: phone, a snack/fuel, etc.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

When I finally went from a water belt (which never quite fit me right and would slide and slosh like crazy) to the Nathan Moxy water vest for women two years ago I was a happy runner!  The vest fits really great (and is quite adjustable which is why it fits!)  It's breathable and comfortable and I honestly can't say enough good things about it!

As for fuel, honey stinger chews are my favorite followed by sports beans and honey waffles when I need something substantial.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Hey guys, I have been MIA because I have been so busy.  Between 2 jobs and the kids and stuff around the house, by the time I have any time so post my computer is so slow it frustrates me and I give up.  This is being posted from my phone.  

I am reading stuff, just not posting.  But I did go to the doctor last week and wanted to post an update. I either have arthritis or a torn meniscus.  I need an MRI to figure it out.  I also asked him if my right ankle should still be hurting this far out from surgery.  He said absolutely not and I should call my doctor and get in there and get it checked out.  

I'm just hoping I can get myself back in shape.  This is so frustrating.  

I will try to keep up but I can't promise anything.


----------



## LSUlakes

Waiting2goback said:


> Hey guys, I have been MIA because I have been so busy.  Between 2 jobs and the kids and stuff around the house, by the time I have any time so post my computer is so slow it frustrates me and I give up.  This is being posted from my phone.
> 
> I am reading stuff, just not posting.  But I did go to the doctor last week and wanted to post an update. I either have arthritis or a torn meniscus.  I need an MRI to figure it out.  I also asked him if my right ankle should still be hurting this far out from surgery.  He said absolutely not and I should call my doctor and get in there and get it checked out.
> 
> I'm just hoping I can get myself back in shape.  This is so frustrating.
> 
> I will try to keep up but I can't promise anything.



Thanks for the update. I am sorry to hear of the ongoing running issues. I hope it gets better sooner than later.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever found something someone else lost? Have you ever lost anything on a run and were you able to go back and find it?

ATTQOTD: I've found money a few times, the most being a $20. This past weekend I stopped for some water and found $1 dollar lol. I am always excited to find cash! I lost a GU or two over the years running, but wasnt a big enough of a deal to try to relocate them. My biggest fear is losing my key to my truck while out for a run. I never have (knocks on wood)! I place it in one of my pockets and every so often I feel my pockets to make sure its still there. The theory is if it fell out, I would only have a mile or two to back track to look for it.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever found something someone else lost? Have you ever lost anything on a run and were you able to go back and find it?


I actually lost my glasses, right off my face this past winter. They feel into a snow bank, and I was unable to locate them before the plow came along. It was like a scene from a movie. Luckily they were just my back up pair.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever found something someone else lost? Have you ever lost anything on a run and were you able to go back and find it?



I run through a golf course and it's adjacent parking lot for most of my runs so I've seen my share of lost items; shoes, wallets, and watches.  The root cause is the golfers will typically leave the items on the roof or trunk of their car when exiting, so it will end up on the access road or in the brush.  I always return the items to the clubhouse.  I also help escort turtles across the street when they're out and about, because the last thing I need to see is a crushed turtle on my way back or the next day!


----------



## FredtheDuck

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever found something someone else lost? Have you ever lost anything on a run and were you able to go back and find it?



Haha, what timing. I was out running yesterday and somehow lost the water bottle that I had in my sport belt. As I was driving back in to the neighborhood that night, I spotted it on the side of the road and was so excited to have found it! Unfortunately, it had been run over and destroyed. Womp womp. On the bright side, I usually only run with one at a time, so I still have the other one.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I have never lost anything, yet.  I have only found loose change. While running my Magic Mile at the high school track, DH walked the base of the bleachers and found .51 cents. He was pretty proud of himself, lol. Better than just sitting there waiting for me, I guess, since he couldn't ride his bike on the track.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: My car key fell out of my fuel belt once, I had to backtrack about a half mile to get it. Definitely have dropped gels. Once I dropped my phone but a nice man found it and called the first number in my contacts, DH, and I got it back right away. This was back in the flip phone days when my phone wouldn't be locked. Given that I only carry my phone, key, and fuel, you can say that I have lost everything at least once.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I lost a glove once I think out of a pocket, but that's about it.  I found $1 once.    I think that's about it.


----------



## Chaitali

Waiting2goback said:


> Hey guys, I have been MIA because I have been so busy.  Between 2 jobs and the kids and stuff around the house, by the time I have any time so post my computer is so slow it frustrates me and I give up.  This is being posted from my phone.
> 
> I am reading stuff, just not posting.  But I did go to the doctor last week and wanted to post an update. I either have arthritis or a torn meniscus.  I need an MRI to figure it out.  I also asked him if my right ankle should still be hurting this far out from surgery.  He said absolutely not and I should call my doctor and get in there and get it checked out.
> 
> I'm just hoping I can get myself back in shape.  This is so frustrating.
> 
> I will try to keep up but I can't promise anything.



Sending you good wishes and I hope they get things figured out soon!

As far as today's question, I don't think I've ever found anything.  I tend to get in a zone when I'm running and probably wouldn't notice small things on the ground.  We did see a dog who seemed to have escaped from his owner once but there was another runner who had already taken charge of the dog and was trying to find the owner.  I did lose my car keys at a 5k once.  That definitely led to some panic until a race volunteer radioed in that they had found keys on the course.  They always go in a zippered pocket after that.


----------



## JohnRPG

FredtheDuck said:


> Unfortunately, I lost one of the bottles on my run yesterday morning. I "found" it when I was driving home from work, but it had clearly been run over and destroyed. :-(


Ouch! If you decide you need it, Nathans does sell replacement bottles separately. They're on their website, amazon, and one of my FLRS carries them.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever found something someone else lost? Have you ever lost anything on a run and were you able to go back and find it?


ATTQOTD: Nothing substantive on either front. I think about the closest was when I thought I lost an earbud cover when pulling off my headphones. I found it -- still caught in my ear.  Does that count as lost?


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD:

Found items:
Sunglasses - While running I found a pair of sunglasses in the street.  I recognized the glasses as someone I had seen around the neighborhood with them on, and also knew where they lived.  So I ran to their house and placed them there.  They were gone the next day, so presumably they got them back.

iPhone - I found an iPhone in the street once while running.  I hemmed and hawed whether I should pick it up and try and figure out whose phone it was or just leave it and they'll come back to the last place they had it.  I decided to leave it where it was (it wouldn't have gotten run over regardless).  I came around another loop past it 3 miles later and it was gone.  So I guess I hope the rightful owner found it.

Lost items:
Water bottles - So I run with Nathan 10oz bottles.  I use to carry them in a belt, then in my hand, and now just leave them at a park bench that I loop back to.  But no matter the system, I always had more bottles at that park bench then I could carry.  On a few occasions, my bottles have been messed with.  I found kids throwing them in the woods.  One time they disappeared, and then re-appeared the next day.  One time the bag was gone, but the bottles were hidden around the park.  Another time I found them in the trash.  I've been running for about 5 years on the same 3 mile loop so over the grand scheme these are isolated incidents, but still really people.  I've been doing this long enough (about 7500 miles in the neighborhood) that people should recognize the bag of water bottles (sometimes with ice packs).  I'm apparently so recognizable that I've been stopped by people when I'm miles away from home not doing anything running related and people will say "hey, you're that guy who runs in my neighborhood".  I see you like _every day._

Winter beanie - I lost my grey winter beanie after the 2017 Disney marathon.  I finished the race, and then started taking off everything to rest and then cheer on other DIS'ers.  Guess I left it there in the parking lot because a few hours later when I got to the hotel room, it was no where to be found.  Sad because I had just gotten it only a few months earlier.


----------



## FredtheDuck

JohnRPG said:


> Ouch! If you decide you need it, Nathans does sell replacement bottles separately. They're on their website, amazon, and one of my FLRS carries them.



Thanks! I'll have to get another before my distance picks up, so this is helpful. Also, my toddler likes to take them and lose them play with them, so it's always good to have an extra.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: I haven't lost anything (that I know of!).  During this year's WDW 5K (I think, or maybe the 10k?) I found a $50 bill in Epcot.  I pulled off of the course and gave it to a runDisney staffer...felt guilty about keeping it and he said if it wasn't claimed they'd donate it to charity.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I lost one of the the silicone tips on my Jaybird earbuds in a road race last November. It's not the first time I've lost one off the end, but it is the first time that I didn't realize that it fell off and immediately retrieve it.  I took them off and put them in my SparkleSkirt pocket about a mile or so from the finish and didn't realize that I knocked one of them off while it was going into my pocket.  I knew exactly where I'd lost it but I was too wiped out to go back after the race (it was a half) and look for it.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I run in the middle of nowhere, so I have never found anything on my runs. The only thing I have ever lost is a glove. I took them off because I got hot, stuck them in my running belt and lost one along the way somewhere. Since it was cold, I didn't bother going to look for it.


----------



## roxymama

I was very close to losing my ID and credit card at the Flying pig 5k this month.  I was at the race by myself and I opened up my armband to grab my phone to take a pic and they must have slid out.  Thankfully a good samaritan yelled to me and ran up to me with them.  I was sure to secure them way better from then on out and not be as careless when opening up my armband.

Otherwise I don't think I've lost anything or found anything.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: I don't think I've ever lost anything on a run.  But a couple of weeks ago, I was running through a neighborhood several miles away from my own, and I found a set of keys just sitting in the street.  It was a big set.  I could tell there was a house key, a few car keys, etc.  I felt really bad and didn't know what to do!  There wasn't a remote to press, because then I could have at least put them on the owner's car, if I could have beeped it or something.  I ended up just pushing them to the side, so cars wouldn't run over them, but I seriously have stressing over them. I feel so bad for the owner and was just imagining them figuring out their key loss at the worst time and having a terrible day


----------



## Miranda

roxymama said:


> I was very close to losing my ID and credit card at the Flying pig 5k this month.  I was at the race by myself and I opened up my armband to grab my phone to take a pic and they must have slid out.  Thankfully a good samaritan yelled to me and ran up to me with them.  I was sure to secure them way better from then on out and not be as careless when opening up my armband.
> 
> Otherwise I don't think I've lost anything or found anything.


Oh that reminds me that I did almost lose a credit card once pulling a gel out of my SPIbelt during a 10K (I didn't really plan to fuel during the race, it's not usually long enough, but I was feeling really sluggish and thought a sugar burst would give me a pick-me-up ). Someone behind me picked it up and handed it to me like 20-30 feet later.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever found something someone else lost? Have you ever lost anything on a run and were you able to go back and find it?



I've never seen (or at least noticed) lost items. But I tend to be pretty oblivious about such things.
I almost lost my jelly beans once, but I felt them hit my leg after they fell out of my belt, so I saw them on the ground and picked them up. And I lost the silicone cover for my earbud once (I looked for it after it fell out but didn't find it), but I had a replacement set, so it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## MrsHull

I don't usually carry water with me because, until recently, my longest run was 3 miles in good weather. However, I wound up with what I can only figure was heat exhaustion on a 5 mile run last weekend. So, I suppose I ought to figure something out because our Virginia summer is only going to get hotter.

I lost my dog on a run one day. So, my  easy-getting-back-into-it jog became an all-out chase when he houdini-ed himself out of his harness. I got him back, but that was the last time he went running without the leash attached to the collar AND the harness.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I have never found anything on a run, but I lost my license once.  I was doing my first proof of time 10k for 2014 PHM and the race required ID for bib pick-up.  I had my fuel belt with me, and put my license in the zip pouch with my keys when I was done getting my stuff.  On long runs I had gotten accustomed to running with shot blocks in that pocket.  The way I wear my belt, the pocket and drinks are on my back, so I have to do stuff by feel, I don't see the pocket.  At some point during the race I had decided to take a block or two because nerves prevented me from eating anything since waking up and I knew I needed energy.  I remember reaching in and feeling the license and my keys, neither of which I usually have on runs and then remembering I had stashed my blocks in an outer pocket because those were in my normal pocket. Zipped the pocket shut and got the shot blocks from the other pocket.  Finished the race, went for my keys and saw my license was gone!  I must have pulled it out while taking my hand back out of the pocket, it was cold and I was wearing gloves.  I went to the race staff and asked about lost and found, nothing.  It was a 5k and 10k event where the 10k was two loops of the 5k with one small change on the second loop, I then walked the course again up until that point, knowing I only opened the pocket on the first loop.  Didn't find it and when I left it still hadn't been turned it, at least to the people I spoke to, despite the fact everyone was done by that point.  It was Thanksgiving, so state office were closed and I couldn't report it missing to the state, but I did put an alert on my credit in case someone tried to use it to open anything up.  Luckily, Sunday night I got an email from the race director it had been turned in and they were mailing it to me  Now I never use that pocket for anything that I need mid-run.  Lucky shortly thereafter I discovered running pants with pockets and now that pouch never gets used for anything mid run.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Never lost anything, but I generally don't run with a lot of stuff, so there's nothing to lose.

I did drop my chapstick at about mile 20 during a marathon, but I figured if I stopped and picked it up, I may not be able to stand back up and start running again.

The best thing I found were 3 cast iron 'swirly thingies'. They were all different and about 1 by 2 feet in size. I guess they were gate/fence/stair decorative parts. I assume they fell off a truck hauling scrap iron.

Obviously they were too big to carry. I was able to stash them, pick them up later, and use them as garden ornaments.



KSellers88 said:


> The only thing I have ever lost is a glove.



I've always wondered: is it better to lose one glove or both gloves?


----------



## JulieODC

<<knocking on wood>> never lost anything! Nothing found either...


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever found something someone else lost? Have you ever lost anything on a run and were you able to go back and find it?


Nope and nope.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever found something someone else lost? Have you ever lost anything on a run and were you able to go back and find it?



I've lost stress and problems while finding peace, comfort and deep thoughts.

 Honestly, I've found like $.10 and lost (and found) my son's  Mattel's Lightning McQueen car when I used to push my youngest son in the stroller.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

2 races to add for me: 
August 26 - Mr. PaDisneyCouple - York Rail Trail 10 Miler (1:30/xx)
October 15 - Mr. PaDisneyCouple - Hershey Half Marathon (2:15/xx)

DW continues her trek back from the land of injury.  She ran 3 times last week, all better than minimum runDisney pace.  She said her goal for this week is 6 miles total. 

A question:  most of our long runs are on the local rail trail county park.  It is a crushed stone surface.  I really feel like there is some slight slippage with each step, and noticed recently someone here stated how you'll be slower on such a surface (I think).  Compared to roads/pavement, is there a correlation to how much impact on pace a surface like this would have?  When I run on the local HS track, I feel fine, even though my pace can be a minute per mile faster than it is on the trail.


----------



## KSellers88

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: Never lost anything, but I generally don't run with a lot of stuff, so there's nothing to lose.
> 
> I did drop my chapstick at about mile 20 during a marathon, but I figured if I stopped and picked it up, I may not be able to stand back up and start running again.
> 
> The best thing I found were 3 cast iron 'swirly thingies'. They were all different and about 1 by 2 feet in size. I guess they were gate/fence/stair decorative parts. I assume they fell off a truck hauling scrap iron.
> 
> Obviously they were too big to carry. I was able to stash them, pick them up later, and use them as garden ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wondered: is it better to lose one glove or both gloves?


 
I've never lost both, but if I ever do I will report back with my findings.


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes I have a race to add.  Got an email that I'd be reaching legacy status with perks if I sign up for this year again...so I have to.

October 29 2017 roxymama Hot Chocolate Chicago 15k (NG/NA)


----------



## DopeyBadger

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Compared to roads/pavement, is there a correlation to how much impact on pace a surface like this would have? When I run on the local HS track, I feel fine, even though my pace can be a minute per mile faster than it is on the trail.



This is a breakdown of each of the different types of running surfaces and how they impact the training run (link).  It doesn't give a pace adjustment for one surface vs another (I'm guessing that's very individual), but does give an explanation as to why.  The "track" being the optimal running surface for speed is another reason I personally tend to avoid it for my speed workouts.  I race on road, so I should probably do most of my speed workouts on road (because of matching paces).  Although, I don't really have access to a track so that makes the decision a little easier.  It's all about what you're trying to gain as an adaptation from any specific workout.  I know for me, grass and trail slow me way down (and make it more difficult) because I have weak ankles and a very low lift on my stride.  I sometimes even strike a flat road during my different phases of my leg lift.


----------



## Simba's Girl

I don't think I've lost anything but I have found cash at the HS track.


----------



## 2Tiggies

ATTQOTD: I got home last year after a 14 mile run to find that I'd lost my house key. The control panel for the garage had no battery and my husband was out of town for work. The temperature had soared into the 90's and I had to walk back and retrace my steps. About 4 miles out I quit looking and just came home and waited. Now I attach my key to the hook on my FlipBelt. Lesson learned.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> Thanks for the update. I am sorry to hear of the ongoing running issues. I hope it gets better sooner than later.





LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever found something someone else lost? Have you ever lost anything on a run and were you able to go back and find it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I've found money a few times, the most being a $20. This past weekend I stopped for some water and found $1 dollar lol. I am always excited to find cash! I lost a GU or two over the years running, but wasnt a big enough of a deal to try to relocate them. My biggest fear is losing my key to my truck while out for a run. I never have (knocks on wood)! I place it in one of my pockets and every so often I feel my pockets to make sure its still there. The theory is if it fell out, I would only have a mile or two to back track to look for it.





Chaitali said:


> Sending you good wishes and I hope they get things figured out soon!
> 
> As far as today's question, I don't think I've ever found anything.  I tend to get in a zone when I'm running and probably wouldn't notice small things on the ground.  We did see a dog who seemed to have escaped from his owner once but there was another runner who had already taken charge of the dog and was trying to find the owner.  I did lose my car keys at a 5k once.  That definitely led to some panic until a race volunteer radioed in that they had found keys on the course.  They always go in a zippered pocket after that.



Thanks guys.  I did some reading last night and it appears you can still run with a torn meniscus but I am wondering if it is because it actually feels better when I run.  It's almost like when it gets warmed up and the blood is flowing it feels better.  So I am wondering if it is arthritis.


QOTD:
I see junk laying on the road all the time but never found anything of value.  I did see used hypodermic needles during my first marathon, right where I was running.  It was heartwarming to say the least, just happy I didn't step on anything and have them go through my shoe.

But, I did lose a water bottle from my belt during a 1/2 marathon.  Worked out though, I got replacement bottles that were bigger so they hold more and they fit tighter.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Waiting2goback said:


> Thanks guys.  I did some reading last night and it appears you can still run with a torn meniscus but I am wondering if it is because it actually feels better when I run.  It's almost like when it gets warmed up and the blood is flowing it feels better.  So I am wondering if it is arthritis.



So, I've been running on a damaged meniscus for years. It can be done. But there was a lot of inflammation after my initial injury and subsequent reinjuries. In my case, it's the inflammation that makes it uncomfortable. Once that calms down, the actual meniscus doesn't really hold me back. I do have to be mindful of lateral instability, but again, that's more a byproduct of poor rehab ("but I'm an ATHLETE! I'll heal on my own!!!") in the beginning. 

YMMV. This is just my experience. Your doc should tell you what you can and can't do at each stage of your diagnosis/recovery.


----------



## keahgirl8

FredtheDuck said:


> I love the idea of water fountains, but I can't get this out of my head:



I actually saw a study done where they found that water coolers had more germs that fountains.



run.minnie.miles said:


> Do you have the smaller or larger bottle? I am thinking I might need one for this summer!



I have 2 small ones.  I think they fit better.



sidrich said:


> Honey Stinger Chews are my favorite. After that Sports Beans, which are a little easier to find in my area- but I always have to take the bean (just one! Do not take 3 you will chew forever) with water at a water stop. But the beans don't make your fingers stickey so they are a little quicker to slip out of a pocket during the race. I experimented during training and used both during the half



That's exactly why I switched to Sport Beans.  I love Honey Stingers, but they are sticky and they take up too much room.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *While out for a run, have you ever found something someone else lost? Have you ever lost anything on a run and were you able to go back and find it?



I lost one of the gloves my brother in law got me for Christmas on my very first run.  In the winter I'll often start off in a hat and gloves and as I warm up put them in my pocket.  I guess I didn't put it in all the way.  I never found it.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD fro my a few days ago: I missed answering about hydration tools and I wanted to chime in.

I am one who likes to have water with me all the time. I want water when I want it, not when a race or a group run (or a loop around the house) tells me I want it. You never know when they may run out of water or someone will steal the water jug/table or your stashed water.

For runs of 6 mile s or less I have a handheld bottle that I usually use. For anything over 6 miles, I kind of get sick of holding anything in my hands. For some short runs or 5ks and 10ks (if it's cool enough), I have a small FlipBelt flask that fits in on every of my SparkleSkirt pockets.

I started out with a smaller Nathan Hydration Pack that worked great. It held 2 liters or 1.5??, I think. You can put water or Nuun or whatever in it halfway full, freeze it or just put ice in it right before your run, and it can help keep you cool. I upgraded to a slightly larger Nathan Pack for 'running' (aka hiking fast) the Pikes Peak Ascent. I wanted room to strap on a jacket and other things. One great thing about these packs is the two front pockets on the vest to stash nutrition and phone or chapstick and whatever else. But your back can get hot once the ice melted, and the bladder can be hard to clean and refill, and my shoulders sometimes got tired from the weight.

What I'm using currently is the orange mud hydraquiver, single barrel. A few people in the running group had gotten one and everyone said that it was comfortable and didn't chafe. I debated whether to get the two bottle version or the one bottle. Originally I thought I would get the double, because I drink a lot of water, but then opted for the single, because most of my long runs are with a training group that has water out on the route every 2-4 miles, so I can refill as necessary, and races, the single bottle works as a supplement. Occasionally, I have some long runs outside of the training session, and I sometimes wish I had two bottles, but that's probably pretty rare. I'm happy with this for now. But something new might come out that I will want to try in the future!


----------



## Miranda

MissLiss279 said:


> You never know when they may run out of water or someone will steal the water jug/table or your stashed water.


This actually happened to my running group last fall!  They had stashed a cooler of water near the parking lot of the DMV on a road that is not a well traveled road... the road is a dead end that goes down to a point near the bay and the only people on the road are either going to their houses or to the DMV.  Anyway someone stole all the water out of the cooler!


----------



## MissLiss279

Miranda said:


> This actually happened to my running group last fall!  They had stashed a cooler of water near the parking lot of the DMV on a road that is not a well traveled road... the road is a dead end that goes down to a point near the bay and the only people on the road are either going to their houses or to the DMV.  Anyway someone stole all the water out of the cooler!


Yep, it's crazy! This has happened to my running group a few times, and the table and jug were gone too. Not fun if you're only relying on that water source in the heat of summer.


----------



## GreatLakes

I have a question for @DopeyBadger or anyone else that might know.  I am signed up for the Rocky Mountain Elk Double in August.  It is a 5K and half in Estes Park, Colorado.  I'll be landing on Thursday so I won't exactly be acclimated to the altitude before the race.

I really don't care about the inevitable slow down in pace due to the altitude but has anyone done a race at a much higher altitude than they train?  I am around 800 ft where I train but Estes Park is about 7,500.  Anything I can do to help prepare outside of an oxygen tent or hitting up Lance for some EPO?




Waiting2goback said:


> Thanks guys.  I did some reading last night and it appears you can still run with a torn meniscus but I am wondering if it is because it actually feels better when I run.  It's almost like when it gets warmed up and the blood is flowing it feels better.  So I am wondering if it is arthritis.



Disclaimer that I am not a doctor.

One of my good running friends has a problem with his meniscus.  I am not sure if it is torn or another problem but he has had some ongoing issues with it.  His doctor told him to keep on running as long as the pain isn't too bad but be careful and accept a slower pace.  His doctor thinks medical technology will be able to repair or replace the meniscus in the near future but the surgical options for now are no better than dealing with it as is.

Again, just anecdotal evidence and I would seek out a few specialists to get a range of opinions.


----------



## Waiting2goback

FredtheDuck said:


> So, I've been running on a damaged meniscus for years. It can be done. But there was a lot of inflammation after my initial injury and subsequent reinjuries. In my case, it's the inflammation that makes it uncomfortable. Once that calms down, the actual meniscus doesn't really hold me back. I do have to be mindful of lateral instability, but again, that's more a byproduct of poor rehab ("but I'm an ATHLETE! I'll heal on my own!!!") in the beginning.
> 
> YMMV. This is just my experience. Your doc should tell you what you can and can't do at each stage of your diagnosis/recovery.





GreatLakes said:


> I have a question for @DopeyBadger or anyone else that might know.  I am signed up for the Rocky Mountain Elk Double in August.  It is a 5K and half in Estes Park, Colorado.  I'll be landing on Thursday so I won't exactly be acclimated to the altitude before the race.
> 
> I really don't care about the inevitable slow down in pace due to the altitude but has anyone done a race at a much higher altitude than they train?  I am around 800 ft where I train but Estes Park is about 7,500.  Anything I can do to help prepare outside of an oxygen tent or hitting up Lance for some EPO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer that I am not a doctor.
> 
> One of my good running friends has a problem with his meniscus.  I am not sure if it is torn or another problem but he has had some ongoing issues with it.  His doctor told him to keep on running as long as the pain isn't too bad but be careful and accept a slower pace.  His doctor thinks medical technology will be able to repair or replace the meniscus in the near future but the surgical options for now are no better than dealing with it as is.
> 
> Again, just anecdotal evidence and I would seek out a few specialists to get a range of opinions.



Thanks guys.  Actually, from everything I read it appears having the surgery might be worse than running on it as is.  I know my ankle isn't any better after the surgery so I am in no rush to have any more.  That's for sure.  I will be running tonight.  I am just running with a sleeve now for support.  No big deal.


----------



## PrincessMickey

GreatLakes said:


> I have a question for @DopeyBadger or anyone else that might know.  I am signed up for the Rocky Mountain Elk Double in August.  It is a 5K and half in Estes Park, Colorado.  I'll be landing on Thursday so I won't exactly be acclimated to the altitude before the race.
> 
> I really don't care about the inevitable slow down in pace due to the altitude but has anyone done a race at a much higher altitude than they train?  I am around 800 ft where I train but Estes Park is about 7,500.  Anything I can do to help prepare.



I don't have much advise because I already run at altitude. The one thing I can tell you is stay as hydrated prior to your arrival and as soon as you get here start drinking as much water as you can. If you think you've been drinking enough, drink another glass. 

I've never heard of this run but it's intriguing, Estes is one of my favorite day trips!


----------



## GreatLakes

PrincessMickey said:


> I don't have much advise because I already run at altitude. The one thing I can tell you is stay as hydrated prior to your arrival and as soon as you get here start drinking as much water as you can. If you think you've been drinking enough, drink another glass.
> 
> I've never heard of this run but it's intriguing, Estes is one of my favorite day trips!



It is the Rocky Mountain Half Marathon.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

GreatLakes said:


> It is the Rocky Mountain Half Marathon.


I literally just saw something about this event on Facebook. It's on my bucket list of races for sure. My family and I did a day trip to Rocky Mountain National Park while visiting Colorado in 2015 and loved Estes Park. I was so bummed we only got one day there and have been dying to go back since. To do a race as well while there would be awesome. Good luck to you!


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

I'm feeling discouraged. I guess running just isn't the exercise for me..it's just a shame because I really had a beautiful dream of doing RunDisney races and feeling powerful/athletic/healthy while hanging with Mickey. But I just can't get myself into running!  I've been trying for nearly a year and a half now and I can't sustain the habit or increase my stamina, no matter how many fancy running apps I use or jamming playlists I make.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Hannahinwonderland said:


> I'm feeling discouraged. I guess running just isn't the exercise for me..it's just a shame because I really had a beautiful dream of doing RunDisney races and feeling powerful/athletic/healthy while hanging with Mickey. But I just can't get myself into running!  I've been trying for nearly a year and a half now and I can't sustain the habit or increase my stamina, no matter how many fancy running apps I use or jamming playlists I make.


I'm sad to hear that. Do you have a friend who runs? My BRFs are my main inspirations -- I don't want to miss time with them or let them down. And finding a running group of similar fitness levels is a great way to stay motivated and  expand your social circle.  
 Whatever you decide to do, I hope that you were able to find some kind of exercise that will become your passion!


----------



## The Expert

Looking for some advice. As many of you know, I just started running in late February 2016 and I'm 46. I started with run/walk/run Galloway training, did a few 5K and 10K races last summer and fall. I then transitioned to a @DopeyBadger plan to train for all three races at Princess in February and the 10K and Half at Tink in May. I pretty much trained non-stop for more than a year and by the time the end of my Tink training cycle rolled around, I was feeling it. My body was exhausted! So, after Tink I took about a week off from all running (did walk quite a bit around Disneyland for a few days though). This past Monday I had a staff 5K fun run for work in the desert of southern Utah (hilly!) and ran with a friend at a pretty fast pace for me. I felt fine. Good even. 

Now I'm facing 117 days before I go to Paris for the 10K and Half there (assuming I can get registered when bib-only opens). After that I'll keep the miles up for the Vegas RnR in November and Light Side challenge in January. So, knowing all that is coming, I'm going to let my body rest for a few more weeks before picking up a training plan for Paris. But should I be doing SOME running? I'm afraid if I do nothing, I'll be starting from scratch. I don't want to lose the habit or all of the fitness, but I need to really and truly give myself a good rest. What do you all think?


----------



## TCB in FLA

The Expert said:


> Now I'm facing 117 days before I go to Paris for the 10K and Half there (assuming I can get registered when bib-only opens). After that I'll keep the miles up for the Vegas RnR in November and Light Side challenge in January. So, knowing all that is coming, I'm going to let my body rest for a few more weeks before picking up a training plan for Paris. But should I be doing SOME running? I'm afraid if I do nothing, I'll be starting from scratch. I don't want to lose the habit or all of the fitness, but I need to really and truly give myself a good rest. What do you all think?


My two cents is RUN! Don't take your rest time totally off and do nothing. Relatively easy miles will keep your fitness up, get you in the habit of running regularly, ease you into coping with the summer weather, and keep your mood up. Perhaps add some cross training to your routine that will compliment running (core work, swimming, pilates, etc.). I'm all for resting your body but I'd hate to lose everything you worked for and start from ground zero.


----------



## Miranda

Schedule updates for me:

Please remove:
June
10 - Miranda - Market Square Day 10K

Please add:
June
3 - Miranda - Bow Lake Dam 5K (NG / N/A)

October
29 - Miranda - White Mountain Milers' Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)

Umm... also this is pretty tenative but it looks like I may be adding myself to Jan 6 Walt Disney World Half Marathon when January listings open up 

I didn't think I was doing rD again, or even going back to Disney again, for quite a while since SO and I wanted to wait for some new things to open up, construction to finish, etc, but now my run group is talking about doing a ladies weekend for the half.  I feel kinda bad about heading off to have my own ladies weekend without my SO so I told him we have to plan a weekend to do something with us and the dog before that.   It's hard for us to travel together now, between needing to board the dog and the cats used to be really easy to have taken care of, someone just came to fill the food bowl every other day, but now they are both 17 and on medicine and it's a process to have them pilled.  So we'd either need a cat sitter who can handle all their pilling quirks or board them at the vet at a whopping $42 a night.


----------



## The Expert

TCB in FLA said:


> My two cents is RUN! Don't take your rest time totally off and do nothing. Relatively easy miles will keep your fitness up, get you in the habit of running regularly, ease you into coping with the summer weather, and keep your mood up. Perhaps add some cross training to your routine that will compliment running (core work, swimming, pilates, etc.). I'm all for resting your body but I'd hate to lose everything you worked for and start from ground zero.



I do weight train with a trainer once a week and plan to keep doing that. I'm also attempting to add in some yoga. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Dopeyintraining

Hannahinwonderland said:


> I'm feeling discouraged. I guess running just isn't the exercise for me..it's just a shame because I really had a beautiful dream of doing RunDisney races and feeling powerful/athletic/healthy while hanging with Mickey. But I just can't get myself into running!  I've been trying for nearly a year and a half now and I can't sustain the habit or increase my stamina, no matter how many fancy running apps I use or jamming playlists I make.



Sorry to hear that. I hope you do continue to chase your dream. You may have some way to go but you should be proud of what you have managed to do so far and how far you have come.


----------



## DopeyBadger

I wrapped up my first non-Disney 5k in my adult life at the Brat Fest 5k.  I came in 11th overall and finished in 20:30.  Here's the recap if you're interested (link).

  



GreatLakes said:


> I have a question for @DopeyBadger or anyone else that might know. I am signed up for the Rocky Mountain Elk Double in August. It is a 5K and half in Estes Park, Colorado. I'll be landing on Thursday so I won't exactly be acclimated to the altitude before the race.
> 
> I really don't care about the inevitable slow down in pace due to the altitude but has anyone done a race at a much higher altitude than they train? I am around 800 ft where I train but Estes Park is about 7,500. Anything I can do to help prepare outside of an oxygen tent or hitting up Lance for some EPO?



I'll see what I can find.  I know about altitude running masks (link).  Most of the research seems to be centered around using the mask to make you a faster runner at sea level, and not necessarily making you a better runner from sea level to an altitude race (but as the article summarizes the data is fuzzy at best).  So I think it makes it even harder to say whether or not this method would work for your purpose.  I'll see if there is anything else I can dig up.

This breathing synopsis seems interesting and I might give it a listen as well (link).  I was able to get it to play when I clicked "Full audio MP3".



The Expert said:


> Looking for some advice. As many of you know, I just started running in late February 2016 and I'm 46. I started with run/walk/run Galloway training, did a few 5K and 10K races last summer and fall. I then transitioned to a @DopeyBadger plan to train for all three races at Princess in February and the 10K and Half at Tink in May. I pretty much trained non-stop for more than a year and by the time the end of my Tink training cycle rolled around, I was feeling it. My body was exhausted! So, after Tink I took about a week off from all running (did walk quite a bit around Disneyland for a few days though). This past Monday I had a staff 5K fun run for work in the desert of southern Utah (hilly!) and ran with a friend at a pretty fast pace for me. I felt fine. Good even.
> 
> Now I'm facing 117 days before I go to Paris for the 10K and Half there (assuming I can get registered when bib-only opens). After that I'll keep the miles up for the Vegas RnR in November and Light Side challenge in January. So, knowing all that is coming, I'm going to let my body rest for a few more weeks before picking up a training plan for Paris. But should I be doing SOME running? I'm afraid if I do nothing, I'll be starting from scratch. I don't want to lose the habit or all of the fitness, but I need to really and truly give myself a good rest. What do you all think?





TCB in FLA said:


> My two cents is RUN! Don't take your rest time totally off and do nothing. Relatively easy miles will keep your fitness up, get you in the habit of running regularly, ease you into coping with the summer weather, and keep your mood up. Perhaps add some cross training to your routine that will compliment running (core work, swimming, pilates, etc.). I'm all for resting your body but I'd hate to lose everything you worked for and start from ground zero.



Agree!  It is better to run, then to completely take time off for a reset.  If the reset was for fatigue, then some time off would help (I do one day of easy/off for every 3k raced distance).  But you will certainly lose fitness if you choose to not run for an extended period of time.  So if you'd like to maintain the progress to date, then just some light/easy running at lower durations would be helpful to maintain.


----------



## roxymama

@The Expert In the same scenario.  Tink over and not on a regimented training plan yet for what comes next. I'm about to lace up for a fun run around the neighborhood with no goal or plan.  That's my stepping my toes back in the water.  For me I want to keep running until I start another plan.  Just because I end up hurting so much more when I take too much time off and start back up.


----------



## Waiting2goback

QUOTE="Hannahinwonderland, post: 57653538, member: 512215"]I'm feeling discouraged. I guess running just isn't the exercise for me..it's just a shame because I really had a beautiful dream of doing RunDisney races and feeling powerful/athletic/healthy while hanging with Mickey. But I just can't get myself into running!  I've been trying for nearly a year and a half now and I can't sustain the habit or increase my stamina, no matter how many fancy running apps I use or jamming playlists I make.  [/QUOTE]

Did you ever get into a habit of running or was the effort inconsistent?  My friend that I am doing the 1/2 with in January was starting to love it, then she lost her momentum, now she doesn't want to run anymore.  She is getting back into it now because she signed up for races and doesn't want to waste the money.



The Expert said:


> Looking for some advice. As many of you know, I just started running in late February 2016 and I'm 46. I started with run/walk/run Galloway training, did a few 5K and 10K races last summer and fall. I then transitioned to a @DopeyBadger plan to train for all three races at Princess in February and the 10K and Half at Tink in May. I pretty much trained non-stop for more than a year and by the time the end of my Tink training cycle rolled around, I was feeling it. My body was exhausted! So, after Tink I took about a week off from all running (did walk quite a bit around Disneyland for a few days though). This past Monday I had a staff 5K fun run for work in the desert of southern Utah (hilly!) and ran with a friend at a pretty fast pace for me. I felt fine. Good even.
> 
> Now I'm facing 117 days before I go to Paris for the 10K and Half there (assuming I can get registered when bib-only opens). After that I'll keep the miles up for the Vegas RnR in November and Light Side challenge in January. So, knowing all that is coming, I'm going to let my body rest for a few more weeks before picking up a training plan for Paris. But should I be doing SOME running? I'm afraid if I do nothing, I'll be starting from scratch. I don't want to lose the habit or all of the fitness, but I need to really and truly give myself a good rest. What do you all think?





TCB in FLA said:


> My two cents is RUN! Don't take your rest time totally off and do nothing. Relatively easy miles will keep your fitness up, get you in the habit of running regularly, ease you into coping with the summer weather, and keep your mood up. Perhaps add some cross training to your routine that will compliment running (core work, swimming, pilates, etc.). I'm all for resting your body but I'd hate to lose everything you worked for and start from ground zero.



I agree with this plan.  You don't need to stop completely.  Just do easy miles to keep the habit up.



Miranda said:


> Schedule updates for me:
> 
> Please remove:
> June
> 10 - Miranda - Market Square Day 10K
> 
> Please add:
> June
> 3 - Miranda - Bow Lake Dam 5K (NG / N/A)
> 
> October
> 29 - Miranda - White Mountain Milers' Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
> 
> Umm... also this is pretty tenative but it looks like I may be adding myself to Jan 6 Walt Disney World Half Marathon when January listings open up
> 
> I didn't think I was doing rD again, or even going back to Disney again, for quite a while since SO and I wanted to wait for some new things to open up, construction to finish, etc, but now my run group is talking about doing a ladies weekend for the half.  I feel kinda bad about heading off to have my own ladies weekend without my SO so I told him we have to plan a weekend to do something with us and the dog before that.   It's hard for us to travel together now, between needing to board the dog and the cats used to be really easy to have taken care of, someone just came to fill the food bowl every other day, but now they are both 17 and on medicine and it's a process to have them pilled.  So we'd either need a cat sitter who can handle all their pilling quirks or board them at the vet at a whopping $42 a night.



By January listings I am assuming you mean room rates because the races are open?  If so, I can help.  My travel agent I used for the 2016 Marathon had group rates for 2018 and they are really good.  I already booked my room for the Contemporary.  After tax the room was only $301/night.  BC and YC were $304/night, POR/POFQ was $182/night I believe, and CBR was $178/night.  Poly was available but I can't remember the rate.  I didn't ask about values but I know she has those as well.  If anyone wants her contact info send me a PM.


----------



## Miranda

Waiting2goback said:


> By January listings I am assuming you mean room rates because the races are open?  If so, I can help.  My travel agent I used for the 2016 Marathon had group rates for 2018 and they are really good.  I already booked my room for the Contemporary.  After tax the room was only $301/night.  BC and YC were $304/night, POR/POFQ was $182/night I believe, and CBR was $178/night.  Poly was available but I can't remember the rate.  I didn't ask about values but I know she has those as well.  If anyone wants her contact info send me a PM.


I actually just meant the race listings in the first post, I didn't see any 2018 stuff listed yet.  Thanks though for the travel agent offer! But the wife of one of our group members is a Disney travel agent so we kinda have to use her. 

Of course this week and yesterday and today my hip/leg/lower back have felt terrible.  It is my 3rd week of PT, last week my leg felt pretty good. Last weekend my back felt fine and my leg hurt a little deep in the piriformis when I ran on grass (was at an agility trial with my dog all weekend) but nothing too bad. Had 3rd PT on Monday with my usual dry needling then some Pilates exercises. On Tuesday I am usually pretty sore but it never got better this week. Wednesday I felt some piriformis/butt discomfort while running, Thursday and Friday the old lower side of calf discomfort that makes the outside of my ankle hurt was there. Yesterday woke up with all that plus some lower back stiffness, and pain/pulling in my leg when I tried to do my kick forward exercises (one of them is a Pilates exercise where you kick forward then swing your leg back to contract your glute). Ran, noticed that pulling in my leg every time I swung it forward, now my lower back is stiff and sore, my lower leg/ankle is sore, my hip and piriformis are sore.

This sucks! I am starting to feel like my leg will never feel normal. It's been 4 months now and a LOT of out of pocket money for PT who advertises as a lower back pain and sciatic issues specialist. I am trying to strengthen my glutes and hips and core to take the strain off my TFL and get things to stop pinching my sciatic nerve but it is like two steps forward, two steps back it feels like right now.


----------



## keahgirl8

Hannahinwonderland said:


> I'm feeling discouraged. I guess running just isn't the exercise for me..it's just a shame because I really had a beautiful dream of doing RunDisney races and feeling powerful/athletic/healthy while hanging with Mickey. But I just can't get myself into running!  I've been trying for nearly a year and a half now and I can't sustain the habit or increase my stamina, no matter how many fancy running apps I use or jamming playlists I make.



Have you tried doing run/walk intervals?  I thought I hated running until I found it.  I guarantee you I wouldn't still be doing it without the intervals.  Maybe running isn't for you, but it if it's something you really wan to fall in love with, I suggest you try it.


----------



## JulieODC

keahgirl8 said:


> Have you tried doing run/walk intervals?  I thought I hated running until I found it.  I guarantee you I wouldn't still be doing it without the intervals.  Maybe running isn't for you, but it if it's something you really wan to fall in love with, I suggest you try it.



I was going to recommend the same thing - run-walk was a game changer for me when I took running back up.


----------



## Chaitali

I agree that doing the run walk method was a game changer for me. @Waiting2goback im interested in the travel agent info . I'll send you a PM


----------



## Wendy98

Just checking in after 8 days at  WDW and going off the grid (a little).  We had a fantastic time but I am so happy to be home!  I need to find routine again.  I ran the first 2 mornings before we hit the parks (we were at WL, so ran to and around the campground).  Effort felt really hard but watch said I was so slow.
 I figured out that I lost satellites and started before gps was ready.  No big deal, I was just running to be running.  By the 3rd morning, my feet were killing me from being on them non-stop.  And I was so exhausted!  I didn't run again until 5 days later.

We had a preview for Pandora and OMG, was it amazing!  Loved, loved Flight of Passage!  Rode both rides twice and took a drink break.  FYI, beer in Pandora is not good--get some elsewhere.  Kids had the Night Blossom drink which they all liked, but none could finish--it is SO sweet.  Other things:  our pool was closed the one morning we wanted to swim.  We could use pool at Contemporary and got a one day ticket for water park.  This worked out well since we wanted to go to a water park later that week.  Our last night, we got stuck on Carousel of Prgress in the last scene (it played about 4 times) and got a paper fp for MK.  That worked well because parks were crazy busy Saturday of holiday weekend and kids  were dying for Space Mountain again.

I had to take oldest ds to Knoxville for 2 days in middle of trip.  He was in a competition and didn't want to disappoint his team.  Our travels were straight from Planes,Trains, and Automobiles those 2 days.  Thank god for club level and 3 glasses of wine when I returned to Disney.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with a race. A wide range of distances from the beer mile to a marathon!
> 
> 26 - @KSellers88 - Run Across Georgia (Finish / N/A)
> 27 - @Baloo in MI - Bayshore Marathon (4:15:00 / N/A)
> 27 - @surfde22  - Stillwater Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 27 - @DopeyBadger - Brat Fest 5k (19:29 / N/A)
> 28 - @opusone  - Beer Mile (DNP / N/A)
> 28 - @Sailormoon2 - Ottawa Marathon (4:15:00 / N/A)
> 28 - @mjcorral - Vista Strawberry 10k (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @Chaitali - Memorial Day 4 Mi (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @Disney at Heart - Georgia Peach Jam Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @PrincessMickey  - Bolder Boulder 10k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or have a change of plans please let me know and I will make the adjustment. If anyone else has a race that they would like to add to this list, just let me know and I would be more than happy to add it to the list!



*Beer Mile Recap*

This small, local, unsanctioned beer mile is in its third year of existence.  The proceeds actually support the local elementary school district, but for good reasons, the schools have nothing to do with the event.  It's more of an anonymous donation each year.  I was not part of the initial 15 runners the first year, and I placed 6th of 25 last year as my first-ever beer mile.  The first time is definitely a learning experience - not easy to down a beer when you're out of breath, and you need to figure out a technique that works for you.

That being said, I had one goal this year (besides my stated goal of DNP - do not puke), and that goal was to beat the person who finished in front of me last year.  His name is Brian, and I sold my previous house to him about seven years ago (and he has since sold it to another beer mile participant).  Here are the three of us after the race yesterday.  The current owner of the house is on the left, Brian in the middle, and me on the right.



So, the race was to start at 7:00pm, and after normal delays (i.e. nobody really paying attention to the time), we started at about 7:10pm.  The route is a straight shot from one house to a house about 0.28 miles up the road.  Then, you drink/inhale your beer, and head back to the starting house.  Four lengths, or two back and forths, and you're done.  Given the houses in question are slightly more than a quarter mile apart, you end up with about 1.1 miles total for the race.  Here is a picture of all the participants last night.



This year, they added relay teams to the mix, so although most of us ran the whole thing, there were 12 folks (three teams of four runner-drinkers each) that were only doing one beer and one length each.

*Leg 1*
When the gun went off, I tried to settle in at a slightly faster than all-out mile pace on the first length.  I ended up being third to the beer table on the other end.  Brian, my rabbit, was first to the other side, and a woman who ran track when in college was second.  My beer drinking technique had definitely improved since last year, but I still didn't come close to matching Brian.  He was out of the beer station in no time, and he probably had about a 30-40 yard/meter head-start on me for the second leg.  In any case, I was surprised that we were first and second at this point which made me slightly worried that we had gone out too fast.

*Leg 2*
I just ran my pace, and when we were about half way done with the second leg, I saw him slow down.  At the time, I thought his strategy was to slow down before getting to the next beer such that it would be easier to drink.  This made complete sense, so as I was catching up to him, I slowed down as well to try to get my breathing easier.  However, about 10 seconds later, it hit me that staying behind him was not a smart tactic, as he was going to kill me at the beer stops.  So, I sped back up and passed him just before the end of the leg.  As expected, he crushed the beer and had a 20-30 yard/meter head-start for leg 3.

*Leg 3*
This time Brian didn't start out as fast as his previous legs, so I easily passed him about mid-way through the leg.  I was still amazed that nobody else had caught up to us (especially the relay teams), but I was so focused on Brian that I really didn't have a clue on how the rest of the race was unfolding.  I got to the final beer stop about 5-7 seconds ahead of Brian, but I knew he would still likely finish the beer before me.  With the head-start I had, though, I thought I had a fighting chance to finish close to him.  Again, he drank it very quickly, and I saw him throw his cup down and start the final leg.  I was in great position as I had what I thought was one good drinking effort left in the cup, so I quickly downed it, started leaning forward to make a run for it, then realized I still had a small amount of beer left in the cup.  Ugh!  I stopped my forward motion, took a breath as I rolled my eyes, and finished it.  Threw the cup down, and finally started my last leg.

*Leg 4*
Brian was ahead of me by about 25 yards/meters at the start of the last leg.  That had me a little worried because if he had been taking it somewhat easy the past two legs, he could have saved a good effort for the final sprint to the finish.  In the end, he was just plain tired, and his running wheels were falling off, so I passed him pretty easily and sprinted to take the race!

Needless to say, my wife and children are very proud of me.  They knew there was some talent hidden within.  Here is a picture of me drinking out of the traveling trophy...


----------



## Chaitali

Love the description of the beer mile!  Congrats on yr trophy . I did a local 4 mile race this morning.  There was someone else around the halfway mark that asked what intervals I was doing and she was a similar pace so we ran the rest of the race together.  I had no goal for this race and was just using it as a training run, especially since it wasn't so close.  The start was less than a mile from my house so I was able to run there as a warm up.  According to my garmin, my time was 51:23 but it was only showing a distance of 3.75 for some reason.  The woman I was running with had a similar distance so the race may have been a bit short.  The course was well marked so I don't think we accidentally cut the course or anything.


----------



## MrsHull

Advice needed: I am planning to run my first 10k on June 17. So far, I've only made it up to 5 miles and that was really difficult. I had to bail at 3.1 during my planned 5.5 mile long run today because of the heat. And I'm a slower than sludge. I've lost a minute off my pace over the last month.  Would you guys recommend that I drop down to a 5k or just push on and do it anyway, knowing that the distance will not be fast or easy? My pace today was 17:40.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Race Report:
I ran the Bayshore Marathon this weekend.  It is run up in Traverse City, Michigan.  In one word it is beautiful!  Seriously, it starts at the local high school and the first mile is running through a small college campus and neighborhood and then you turn onto a road that borders a huge beautiful bay of Lake Michigan.  It is an out and back course and all the remaining miles (until the last mile) is right along the bay, 24 miles of stop and take a picture type views. It was well organized, had really fun support, simply a great race.  A few things to be aware of though, it is a fast race.  Not just in terms of the course, which is pretty flat but also in the participants.  I don't know all the numbers but the winner came through in about 2:24 I believe and more than half the group was sub four.  I was a little intimidated.  But everyone was supportive and positive.  The other thing to note is the route is very sun exposed, and it got very hot!

My goal was 4:15, I finished in 4:19.  The race does not have pace groups so I just went out by feel and tried to minimise my watch checking.  At the turn point I was a bit faster than I wanted to be and I knew with that and the building heat I was going to pay a price.  I did, it was the typical slow down between miles 20 and 24 before I was able to pick it back up again.  I am happy with the time, not so happy with getting off my plan.  When I got home I was able to verify that it is my second fastest marathon, so no complaining.  Breath taking course, nice camping trip attached to the race.  It was a great weekend.

One story I have to tell, and this is what really made me smile at the finish.  I run with some old earbuds, the left one  does not work.  The cool thing is if I decide to listen to music I only hear it out of my right ear so I can enjoy the music and stay in tune with the race and racers around me.  Some where just after the turn around these three guys passed me.  I liked their pace and so I slipped in behind them and held pace.  I had not been listening to music the whole race and was starting to hurt a little so I turned my music on.  A few minutes later one of them glanced back at me and I heard "the old guy in the blue shirt is still right there".  Then they sped up.  I knew their new pace was too much so I let them go and kept moving along.  I few miles later I caught them.  By now I was hurting pretty bad and I was walking aide stations slowing considerably on hills and trying to use my size and stride on the down hills.  This led to me passing them and they passing me back multiple times.  Often when i would close on them they would look back, pick it up and pull away.  I have to admit i was smarting a bit about the "old guy" part but otherwise it never felt mean or anything.  They had decided to use me to push them and i guess i had decided to let them pull me along.  So we hit mile 25 and they were in sight.  There were several runners around us so I just pulled in behind two other runners and at a point someone yelled out you only have .7 to go I took off.  I quickly caught them and passed them and I felt them right behind me and heard "he is right there".  I gave it everything I had and finished strong.  In the food area afterwards trying to find some gluten free options I bumped into one of them.  He shook my hand and said nice kick.  I wanted to add "for an old guy", but figured that was my issue not his.  They were pretty cool actually.  So out of cookies, pie, bagels and fruit I took my banana and the best tasting diet pepsi I have ever had and walked my old self to some shade.  Great day!


----------



## Wendy98

opusone said:


> *Beer Mile Recap*
> 
> This small, local, unsanctioned beer mile is in its third year of existence.  The proceeds actually support the local elementary school district, but for good reasons, the schools have nothing to do with the event.  It's more of an anonymous donation each year.  I was not part of the initial 15 runners the first year, and I placed 6th of 25 last year as my first-ever beer mile.  The first time is definitely a learning experience - not easy to down a beer when you're out of breath, and you need to figure out a technique that works for you.
> 
> That being said, I had one goal this year (besides my stated goal of DNP - do not puke), and that goal was to beat the person who finished in front of me last year.  His name is Brian, and I sold my previous house to him about seven years ago (and he has since sold it to another beer mile participant).  Here are the three of us after the race yesterday.  The current owner of the house is on the left, Brian in the middle, and me on the right.
> 
> View attachment 240601
> 
> So, the race was to start at 7:00pm, and after normal delays (i.e. nobody really paying attention to the time), we started at about 7:10pm.  The route is a straight shot from one house to a house about 0.28 miles up the road.  Then, you drink/inhale your beer, and head back to the starting house.  Four lengths, or two back and forths, and you're done.  Given the houses in question are slightly more than a quarter mile apart, you end up with about 1.1 miles total for the race.  Here is a picture of all the participants last night.
> 
> View attachment 240603
> 
> This year, they added relay teams to the mix, so although most of us ran the whole thing, there were 12 folks (three teams of four runner-drinkers each) that were only doing one beer and one length each.
> 
> *Leg 1*
> When the gun went off, I tried to settle in at a slightly faster than all-out mile pace on the first length.  I ended up being third to the beer table on the other end.  Brian, my rabbit, was first to the other side, and a woman who ran track when in college was second.  My beer drinking technique had definitely improved since last year, but I still didn't come close to matching Brian.  He was out of the beer station in no time, and he probably had about a 30-40 yard/meter head-start on me for the second leg.  In any case, I was surprised that we were first and second at this point which made me slightly worried that we had gone out too fast.
> 
> *Leg 2*
> I just ran my pace, and when we were about half way done with the second leg, I saw him slow down.  At the time, I thought his strategy was to slow down before getting to the next beer such that it would be easier to drink.  This made complete sense, so as I was catching up to him, I slowed down as well to try to get my breathing easier.  However, about 10 seconds later, it hit me that staying behind him was not a smart tactic, as he was going to kill me at the beer stops.  So, I sped back up and passed him just before the end of the leg.  As expected, he crushed the beer and had a 20-30 yard/meter head-start for leg 3.
> 
> *Leg 3*
> This time Brian didn't start out as fast as his previous legs, so I easily passed him about mid-way through the leg.  I was still amazed that nobody else had caught up to us (especially the relay teams), but I was so focused on Brian that I really didn't have a clue on how the rest of the race was unfolding.  I got to the final beer stop about 5-7 seconds ahead of Brian, but I knew he would still likely finish the beer before me.  With the head-start I had, though, I thought I had a fighting chance to finish close to him.  Again, he drank it very quickly, and I saw him throw his cup down and start the final leg.  I was in great position as I had what I thought was one good drinking effort left in the cup, so I quickly downed it, started leaning forward to make a run for it, then realized I still had a small amount of beer left in the cup.  Ugh!  I stopped my forward motion, took a breath as I rolled my eyes, and finished it.  Threw the cup down, and finally started my last leg.
> 
> *Leg 4*
> Brian was ahead of me by about 25 yards/meters at the start of the last leg.  That had me a little worried because if he had been taking it somewhat easy the past two legs, he could have saved a good effort for the final sprint to the finish.  In the end, he was just plain tired, and his running wheels were falling off, so I passed him pretty easily and sprinted to take the race!
> 
> Needless to say, my wife and children are very proud of me.  They knew there was some talent hidden within.  Here is a picture of me drinking out of the traveling trophy...
> 
> View attachment 240606


I would love to see video of this race!  I can't imagine chugging a beer so fast.  Congrats!  Brian looks like he has drank a few beers in his life, so way to race!


----------



## Chaitali

MrsHull said:


> Advice needed: I am planning to run my first 10k on June 17. So far, I've only made it up to 5 miles and that was really difficult. I had to bail at 3.1 during my planned 5.5 mile long run today because of the heat. And I'm a slower than sludge. I've lost a minute off my pace over the last month.  Would you guys recommend that I drop down to a 5k or just push on and do it anyway, knowing that the distance will not be fast or easy? My pace today was 17:40.



Is there a time limit for the 10k?  If you can do it in the time limit, I would say go for the 10k.  A 5 mile training run should be sufficient to do the 10k.


----------



## MrsHull

Chaitali said:


> Is there a time limit for the 10k?  If you can do it in the time limit, I would say go for the 10k.  A 5 mile training run should be sufficient to do the 10k.



There is no time limit. You're right. 5 is pretty close to 6.2.


----------



## Waiting2goback

I got a little education on sneakers yesterday at the running store.  I have never been fitted for sneakers since I began running.  I brought my friend to get fitted so I decided I would too.  I learned that my old sneakers I have been wearing I shouldn't be.  He explained that wearing old running shoes that have no support left can cause injuries.  Many people don't realize it.  He showed me how to check the shoes.  Needless to say, my old shoes I wear all the time around on weekends and stuff, were so worn out.  I tossed them today.

I ended up getting some Hoka's.  I explained my injury issues lately and he said they would be perfect.  He said my Nimbus are good shoes too but I figured I would give them a shot.  I ran this morning and they felt good.  On a side note, this was my second running day in a row that I had no pain in my right left, knee or ankle.  Hoping to build some momentum from all of this!


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## JClimacus

@LSUlakes you can put my next race down: Seacoast Running Fest Half Marathon on June 18. I'm going to try for that sub 1:40 yet again.


----------



## JClimacus

Baloo in MI said:


> Race Report:
> This led to me passing them and they passing me back multiple times.  Often when i would close on them they would look back, pick it up and pull away.  I have to admit i was smarting a bit about the "old guy" part but otherwise it never felt mean or anything.



Great race! As a fellow oldster I actually enjoy it when younger runners seem concerned that a guy nearly completely gray is right with them. I get smoked on shorter races by the youngsters - the top end is the first thing to go - but 10 miles or longer and they will have a fight on their hands.


----------



## Chaitali

I've got another race coming up as well.

June 3 - Chaitali - Zooma Annapolis 10k (NG / N/A)


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes Congrats on your victory! I bet all the major brewing companies will be knocking on your door today with endorsement deals 
So will you now be switching exclusively to a run/beer/run interval system? 
Edited to add that I 100% meant to congratulate opusone and my brain didn't work right.



MrsHull said:


> Advice needed: I am planning to run my first 10k on June 17. So far, I've only made it up to 5 miles and that was really difficult. I had to bail at 3.1 during my planned 5.5 mile long run today because of the heat. And I'm a slower than sludge. I've lost a minute off my pace over the last month.  Would you guys recommend that I drop down to a 5k or just push on and do it anyway, knowing that the distance will not be fast or easy? My pace today was 17:40.



Go for the 10k!  Completing something when things get hard is really rewarding.  And if you can do 5 (even if it sucked) you can do 6.2!  You may surprise yourself.  I always have my worst runs a week or two before my big races when I'm nearing my goal distance and then the race generally ends up not as bad.


----------



## Simba's Girl

Race Report: WCES 4.4miler with DD (10) and DH

This race is sponsored by the youth running club from the elementary school. DD is a member and DH is VP (or something like that LOL). This is the second year of the race. Last year I didn't run it because I was just returning to running after a health related hiatus. DD had a bet with me that she'd beat me. She hasn't been putting in the miles but when your 10 I guess that doesn't matter so much? Anyway there is a KILLER hill for the whole second mile of the course. This is also a Team Hoyt official race.

DD beat me! She finished in 44:15 and managed 2nd place in her AG (the 1st place winner is 2 years older than her and only beat her by about a minute). She was a beast and DH said she kept looking over her shoulder to see where he was so she could beat him too! LOL She also PR'd it by close to 10 whole minutes!!! Ahhh...to be young again. DH finished in about 45 minutes or so and I finished in 56 minutes, which was 2 minutes faster than the pace I had been training at. We had a great time and the fun continued over the weekend where later that day DD danced for recital rehearsal and then on Sunday played a 3 game soccer tournament where her team only had one sub while the other teams had a whole bench full. Their record was 2-1 and they all were beat but happy in the end. She killed it this weekend so we let her have loads of screen time yesterday (she had to do a school project though) and a whole bag of mini-donuts too! 

This brings me to a concern over the 10K in January. I am obviously much slower than her, any ideas on how she and I can reunite at the end of the race?


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *With warmer temps settling in around the country and summer just around the corner, what changes if any do you make to your running plans?

ATTQOTD: Late spring / early summer usually mean reduced miles as I try to adjust to the temps and just take it a little easier. Since I have been a slacker, the mileage will probably be average to previous years, but an increase to what I have been doing lately. Main goal is to just keep running and enjoy it.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Really enjoyed reading everyone's recaps and seeing all the pictures!

@MrsHull - agree, you can definitely do the 10k! It's just 1 more mile from your longest run.  Who cares about the pace - finishing is reward itself!  Plus, the energy from other racers will hopefully give you the extra boost to cross the finish line.  

@Simba's Girl - look at her anticipated finish time and your anticipated finish time and ask her to meet you at the finish line about 5 min before your anticipated time.  In the meanwhile, she can go get hydrated, stretch, say hi to friends, potty break and then be refreshed to cheer you on!  (also plan on having a meet up spot just in case you can't find each other)

@Hannahinwonderland - agree with others and try walk/run intervals.  Maybe have a partner or go somewhere beautiful to distract you?  I actually listen to podcasts now and they make long runs go back quickly!  It's easy to push yourself too hard and get frustrated.

@The Expert definitely keep on running!  Even doing slow easy runs will help maintain your fitness.  I have no races planned for the next foreseeable 1-2 years, but love running and hope I won't be too out of shape when I finally get to train again.

ATTQOTD: plan on reducing mileage (hopefully will have hit my goal of 30 mpw average til 3rd trimester and then reduce 20-25 mpw?) and bringing water with me as needed (first time!).


----------



## JulieODC

I wish some warmer temps would show up in MA! It's chilly!!

I don't have anything on my race calendar this summer - just a 10k in October - so I plan to take it a little easier in terms of pace and mileage, integrate more cross-training, and look for shady trails


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Once it gets hot I definitely switch on the weekends from running in the afternoon to running really early or right before dusk to maximize the coolest parts of the day instead of the warmest.  My total mileage probably is going to decrease for a little while before I figure out when to start up another training plan.  I don't have any A races during the warmest months...just a couple fun-runs for bling.  
And the sunlight being out will help me get some weekday evening runs instead of treadmill...that's my fave part of summer.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With warmer temps settling in around the country and summer just around the corner, what changes if any do you make to your running plans?



ATTQOTD: As a Florida runner, "summer" is 9 months of the year, so it's probably more accurate to say that I make changes for the few cooler months, lol! The worst of it, where I live, is from now (late May) through early Oct: heat indexes are well above 100 many days, with actual highs in the high 90s, overnight lows in the mid-80s, humidity generally 75% or more. I've had heat stroke before, so I'm extra-susceptible to heat illness now. Here's how I survive it:

1. I SLOW DOWN. I stop paying attention to pace-by-numbers and run by perceived effort - and I keep that effort at a level that doesn't invite heat stress. At the first sign of heat stress,, I drop to a walk until I cool down.
2. I hydrate round the clock, with plenty of extra electrolytes before, during and after every run.
3. For long runs, I fill a couple big bottles with cold Nuun and pack them in a cooler with ice packs, then put it in my car and drive to a shaded parking space at a local park. I run 3-5 mile loops in the park and surrounding neighborhoods and go back to my car to refill my handheld bottle of Nuun as necessary. I also stop at water fountains in the park to pour water over my head, neck, temples.
4. I follow the shade: between tall buildings casting shadows and tons of trees, I can keep 80-90% of my run in the shade.
5. Sunscreen, polarized sunglasses, visor.
6. When my long run distance picks up at the end of summer, I'll do 8-10 miles outdoors, then finish the rest indoors or in deep water in the pool.
7. All speed work moves indoors to the AC and treadmill.
8. I rest in the AC the rest of the day after long runs.


----------



## LSUlakes

roxymama said:


> @LSUlakes Congrats on your victory! I bet all the major brewing companies will be knocking on your door today with endorsement deals
> So will you now be switching exclusively to a run/beer/run interval system?



I think you meant to tag someone else on this one. lol


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> I think you meant to tag someone else on this one. lol



I ACTUALLY TOTALLY DID...that was supposed to be congrats for @opusone but I guess this is proof that what my brain is thinking aint always what my fingers are typing and proof I need a refill on my morning coffee.


----------



## opusone

roxymama said:


> ...I need a refill on my morning coffee.



If you're interested in drinking that coffee out of a glass boot-mug, I just happen to have one now... although it may still smell of beer.


----------



## The Expert

PrincessV said:


> 6. When my long run distance picks up at the end of summer, I'll do 8-10 miles outdoors, then finish the rest indoors or in deep water in the pool.



REALLY curious how this works... do you just tread water? And if so, do you think just track time rather than distance?


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With warmer temps settling in around the country and summer just around the corner, what changes if any do you make to your running plans?



Living up north, I am a much happier runner when the temps get warmer.  No more long-sleeves, layers, hats, gloves, or running tights... just shorts and t-shirt... ahhhh.  However, it can still occasionally get hot and humid here.  I usually run early in the morning, so that takes care of the really high temps, but the humidity is also usually higher in the morning, so I just have to deal with that.  The only real changes I make is to drink more water/Nuun on my longer runs.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Trying to do outdoor runs earlier (TRYING TO - super hard for me because I love to sleep in) and reminding myself that it's okay to slow down (also super hard for me - doing my best to just complete my runs and not look at pace at all).


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Extra water, early mornings, sunscreen and my treadmill.


----------



## PrincessV

The Expert said:


> REALLY curious how this works... do you just tread water? And if so, do you think just track time rather than distance?


I use a flotation belt designed for deep water running: it keeps my head just above water so I'm not wasting energy on that. And then I do a running motion with my legs and arms, just as I would on land. In theory, you stay in place, but I seem to move in a slow circle. When I get bored, I change it up a smidge so that I travel really slowly from one side of the pool to the other. And when I really get bored, I'll swim a couple laps, then go back to running, lol! And yes, I just use the same level of effort as I would on land and guesstimate what that pace would be, then go by time. So if I need to cover 3 miles and I'm assuming an equivalent pace of around 13:30, I'll be in the pool for 40ish minutes.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Bolder Boulder recap

So I just started running in January and this was my first official race, I did a fun run 5k in March. My training this last month didn't go quite as planned as I had been sick twice and I hadn't run this distance yet. My brother has done this run a few times and told me not to go for a time goal because of the 2 hills and the number of people so I just went for the experience. 

The first mile was so hard to get into a rythym, there were so many people and I ended up going way too fast and it was hard to do my walks so I ran straight through which slowed me down later on. After the first mile I got into my groove and I was much better off. The first few miles are neighborhoods and goes by several frat houses, there were a few slip and slides along the way, water balloons and just a whole lot of support along the way. Then there's a big hill which I ended up walking up and you go down Pearl St. which had a lot of spectators too. The very end is another steep hill to get up to the stadium, I walked that too, I was getting hot and exhausted but was so close to the end. You enter Folsom Field and get to run around the stadium, so many people cheering you on and all the runners up on the big screen before crossing the finish line. It was a lot of fun and a great first race! My time was 1:22:27, I would have liked to do better but I'm happy with it!! I had a quick Oskar Blues beer but then I had to race back home and get cleaned up before  sobering up and heading into work. I don't recommend working after a race but I couldn't get off, I was exhausted by 10 and still had another hour left but I survived it slept better than I have in a month so all was good.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  When the temperatures start to creep up, the only real change I make is to when I run to try to make things as cool as possible.  That means early morning runs on the weekends and near (or after) sunset runs during the week.  I keep all the mileages and paces right at what the training plan calls for.  That makes for some higher effort runs in the summer months, but I feel like it pays off when things start to cool down for race season.  The paces that I am training at become much easier as the weather gets cooler and the longer distances at those paces come easier.  The results of that are also reflected tangibly in my heart rate tracking.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Reducing mileage is not an option for me this summer, but I definitely do early mornings, shady routes, and lots of water.

@LSUlakes I have one final race to add for this year:

Sept 17 - michigandergirl - Lake Michigan Credit Union Bridge Run 10 miler - NG


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With warmer temps settling in around the country and summer just around the corner, what changes if any do you make to your running plans?



I like the warmth, but I have my limits.  I will try to run earlier, but most likely will hit the treadmill when I've waited too long in the day.  My bigger concern now is fitting in my workouts now that my kids are out of school and home.  I use summer as a break and an opportunity to refocus for the fall.  I am not currently marathon training, so no need for 20+ mile runs.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

PrincessMickey said:


> View attachment 240794 View attachment 240792 View attachment 240793
> Bolder Boulder recap
> 
> So I just started running in January and this was my first official race, I did a fun run 5k in March. My training this last month didn't go quite as planned as I had been sick twice and I hadn't run this distance yet. My brother has done this run a few times and told me not to go for a time goal because of the 2 hills and the number of people so I just went for the experience.
> 
> The first mile was so hard to get into a rythym, there were so many people and I ended up going way too fast and it was hard to do my walks so I ran straight through which slowed me down later on. After the first mile I got into my groove and I was much better off. The first few miles are neighborhoods and goes by several frat houses, there were a few slip and slides along the way, water balloons and just a whole lot of support along the way. Then there's a big hill which I ended up walking up and you go down Pearl St. which had a lot of spectators too. The very end is another steep hill to get up to the stadium, I walked that too, I was getting hot and exhausted but was so close to the end. You enter Folsom Field and get to run around the stadium, so many people cheering you on and all the runners up on the big screen before crossing the finish line. It was a lot of fun and a great first race! My time was 1:22:27, I would have liked to do better but I'm happy with it!! I had a quick Oskar Blues beer but then I had to race back home and get cleaned up before  sobering up and heading into work. I don't recommend working after a race but I couldn't get off, I was exhausted by 10 and still had another hour left but I survived it slept better than I have in a month so all was good.



So glad you had fun- great job! I remember thinking that the walk up the hill to that stadium was killer when I was there for a Husker/CU game (Go Big Red!), I can't imagine after running 5+ miles! Way to go!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With warmer temps settling in around the country and summer just around the corner, what changes if any do you make to your running plans?



I setup my runs by pace and mileage.  However, effort always dictates where the run will end up on day of.  So, I tend to keep the following Temp+Dew adjustment in mind (link) when the summer rolls around.  At the end of the day, I'm always watching for that fade and my rule of one more.  If I see a fade in paces from beginning to end, or feel as if I couldn't have done one more (mile, interval, sprint, etc.) then I know I pushed too hard during that workout.  I may or may not make future adjustments based on that information.


----------



## The Expert

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With warmer temps settling in around the country and summer just around the corner, what changes if any do you make to your running plans?



Mostly I complain and curse a lot.  

Seriously, though, last year I mostly tried to avoid training in summer and was still really new to running so my runs were mostly short and I could do them in the evening or on the treadmill. I have a Half in late September this year, so I'm going to have to figure something out. Thankfully I live in a desert climate so it cools off significantly in the evening and overnight and we have little to no humidity. My body doesn't want to run early in the morning, so I'm hoping to get away with evening training as much as possible. And I'm intrigued by the water running @PrincessV is doing! I may have to find a spot to try that.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I don't train for any distance races over the summer. I just overheat too much for long miles. Other than cutting back on miles, I try to run as early as possible. And do my best to drink more water.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I run right at dusk to deal with the heat and hydrate way more than usual. I wish I could get myself trained to wake up early and run, but it has not happened yet.

PS. My team and I completed the Run Across Georgia on Sunday afternoon. We traveled 260 miles from Savannah to Columbus in about 42 hours to benefit the House of Heroes. I only got about 5 hours of sleep total the entire weekend, but still managed an average pace of 9:11 over my 24.7 miles which I am very happy with. Throughout the entire weekend I kept saying this was a one time thing to check off the bucket list, but now I am thinking I will probably do it again. Runners are a different (and good) kind of crazy.


----------



## Chaitali

Yep. I do most of the things others mentioned.  I make sure my runs are early, choose routes with shade and water fountains to refill my bottle, and slow down.  This year with heart rate training, I'll try to keep my heart rate in the correct zone and not worry about pace.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: I do most of the things that have been said already: try to run early in the morning, sunscreen my shoulders and face, make a real effort to hydrate more, and force myself to slow down when I feel wiped out.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Weekday runs will move to the treadmill and weekend long runs will be as early as I can get DH up and caffeinated enough to ride his bike while I run. I can't run where I live so we drive to a local state park to get the miles in. This is a great location to run at. 4 park restrooms and 1 nice restroom in the lodge, all with water fountains, within a 2.5 mile span. So I do 5 mile out and backs. Getting out there early is key in summertime though as the traffic picks up as the weather gets nicer. Speaking of which, on my run Saturday I was running against traffic with zero cars on the road when an old man in a pick up got as close to me as he possibly could. I had a drop off on the shoulder and got over as far as I could. But with no other traffic, he could easily have gone around me in the oncoming lane (which is what everyone else does). I always make sure no one is coming the other way and if they are I find a spot to get completely off the road. I MAY have used a bit of profanity at him. After he passed me he turned into the campground and parked at a campsite where we could see him. He is lucky DH didn't go tear into him as I know that is what he wanted to do. We decided next time that happens I will hit the side of the vehicle with my hand then drop to the ground, lol. But I honestly don't know if this guy would have stopped even then. Just another example of why runners have to be proactive in watching for traffic.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With warmer temps settling in around the country and summer just around the corner, what changes if any do you make to your running plans?


Not much really. If it's hot I will run in the morning to beat the high temp of the day. Otherwise I will keep everything the same.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With warmer temps settling in around the country and summer just around the corner, what changes if any do you make to your running plans?



- Stock up on cheap towels to protect the car seats
- Bring more water along with me in addition to our water stops
- Be thankful it's only Houston and no long Iraq and Dubai


----------



## Simba's Girl

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With warmer temps settling in around the country and summer just around the corner, what changes if any do you make to your running plans?



ATQOTD: It's still chilly in MA, actually perfect running temps now but when it does get oppressive I plan my runs for no later than 7am to beat the heat. I also pay more attention to hydration. Waking up early enough to be on the road before 7am is a huge feat for me but it's worth it.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Pretty much what's been mentioned...get out early in the AM, lots of water, slow it down, sunscreen...the getting up very early is the most difficult thing!

@LSUlakes, could you add a race for me? 
Sept. 17 - sourire - Rock n Roll Half Marathon Philadelphia - Goal is <2:30.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With warmer temps settling in around the country and summer just around the corner, what changes if any do you make to your running plans?



The major thing I do is switch up my intervals so that my run periods are shorter. I also try to drink extra water.
Last year I switched from mileage-based long runs to time-based long runs, but I'm not sure if I'm going to do that this year.


----------



## FredtheDuck

sourire said:


> ATTQOTD: Pretty much what's been mentioned...get out early in the AM, lots of water, slow it down, sunscreen...the getting up very early is the most difficult thing!



Ditto on all counts except sunscreen. I switched to morning runs and am usually done before the sun is really up. Will have to keep an eye on it for weekend long runs though.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With warmer temps settling in around the country and summer just around the corner, what changes if any do you make to your running plans?



I put in a lot of miles over the summer.  I might run a little later or just deal with the heat but I keep running even when it is over 90 with 90%+ humidity.  It makes my fall races feel much easier.


----------



## baxter24

Now that preschool is out for the summer, I am pretty much grounded to the treadmill. It's possible for me to wake up early to run, but my boys are usually up by 6 o'clock in the morning. When I do run outside, I try to run early, stay hydrated, etc


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I need to figure this one out.  I come apart as it gets hot, especially if it is exposed sun.  At this point my only thought is to incorporate a weekend run into a mid day run.  Force myself to acclimatize.  I will start slow and minimal miles and then build.  Thinking as a day after my long run on saturdays. Very open to suggestions.  The heat/sun seems to be my nemesis.

@LSUlakes can you make a change for me.  I have scheduled on 6/11 a 50k that I have to see if I can push the registration to next year.  In its place I am putting a different race.  My daughter and I run several 5k's a year.  She has Celiac Disease, this is the inability to process any type of wheat and leads to awful reactions and has deadly long term effects if dietary changes aren't made.  Anyway when ever we run races there is almost nothing she can eat in the food tents; it seems to always be gluten based.  We found  race in Gross Pointe that is in support of Celiac and is catering to Celiac runners.  My daughter was so excited!  Same day as my scheduled 50k.  But really there was never a question for me.  So can you put me down for:

Baloo in MI; Beat the Wheat 5K; 6/11/17; no goal.


----------



## Wendy98

Forgot to mention:  the bugs.  I hate how the warm weather brings out the bugs.  The bike trail I do longer runs will have clouds of gnats around dusk and sometimes during the day.  Disgusting.


----------



## Waiting2goback

roxymama said:


> @LSUlakes Congrats on your victory! I bet all the major brewing companies will be knocking on your door today with endorsement deals
> So will you now be switching exclusively to a run/beer/run interval system?
> Edited to add that I 100% meant to congratulate opusone and my brain didn't work right.
> 
> 
> 
> Go for the 10k!  Completing something when things get hard is really rewarding.  And if you can do 5 (even if it sucked) you can do 6.2!  You may surprise yourself.  I always have my worst runs a week or two before my big races when I'm nearing my goal distance and then the race generally ends up not as bad.



I agree.  My first ever race, was a POT race for Tower of Terror.  I had never gotten past 5 miles.  I woke up the day of the race not feeling good but I had no fever so I decided to do my best.  I went and crushed my training pace by a lot.  I was used to running in training just under 10:00/miles.  I did that race in 9:04/pace.  I couldn't believe it.  I went into this race questioning every decision I ever made, wondering how I got myself into this hobby.  I ended up passing people left and right and doing pretty well.  My point is, you may surprise yourself.  Just remember, do your best, it is always enough!




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With warmer temps settling in around the country and summer just around the corner, what changes if any do you make to your running plans?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Late spring / early summer usually mean reduced miles as I try to adjust to the temps and just take it a little easier. Since I have been a slacker, the mileage will probably be average to previous years, but an increase to what I have been doing lately. Main goal is to just keep running and enjoy it.



Warm weather doesn't bother me.  I just go out and do my best.  I try to have fun, and I realize it is all part of the process to staying in shape.  Most of my runs are early morning or at night so it doesn't matter as much.  At this point, I am just trying to run.  I don't care about the conditions right now.  I am trying to get into the habit of doing 3 days a week and stay pain-free.  

And the soap opera update of my injury is, the insurance company denied my MRI.  I have to do PT first before they will even consider an MRI.  So the doctor faxed over the order for that and I need to try and get those scheduled.  I am just going to keep running best I can and see what happens.  I plan to get up and run in the morning and hope for 3 runs in a row with no pain.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## dis_or_dat

Wendy98 said:


> Forgot to mention:  the bugs.  I hate how the warm weather brings out the bugs.  The bike trail I do longer runs will have clouds of gnats around dusk and sometimes during the day.  Disgusting.



That's why I avoid sunset runs, the clouds of gnats are horrible. Getting them in the mouth is ok because you can spit them out, but the eye is the worst!  Sunglasses probably take care of that, but they would slip off my sweaty face in an instant!


----------



## PrincessMickey

run.minnie.miles said:


> So glad you had fun- great job! I remember thinking that the walk up the hill to that stadium was killer when I was there for a Husker/CU game (Go Big Red!), I can't imagine after running 5+ miles! Way to go!


Thanks!! That hill was awful, I so wanted to keep running because the end was in sight but my body was telling me no way.


----------



## McNs

Wll in my part of the world we've gone all Game of Thrones. Yes, winter is coming. In saying that an Auckland winter is mild and wet - we will yet rain on average 4 days a week, but it will never go below freezing. Days will get up to 15C/60F. Right now is perfect for running apart from reduced daylight hours. Nice temps, not much wind.

In terms of my seasonal changes on cool mornings I will wear gloves and maybe a jacket or long sleeve running top. Always shorts. Little need for hydration unless a really long run.

I don't mind the heat in summer, usually just work on the hydration.


----------



## SheHulk

Wendy98 said:


> Forgot to mention:  the bugs.  I hate how the warm weather brings out the bugs.  The bike trail I do longer runs will have clouds of gnats around dusk and sometimes during the day.  Disgusting.


That's one of the reasons I run early morning in the summer instead of late evening. My teenage ds would go with me if I went at dusk instead of dawn but those gnats are a deal breaker.


----------



## Nole95

I'm always up running before the sun rises.  Even in the winter months I do that.  I just like to get my runs done as early as possible and get on with my day.

I have a race in a couple of weeks and after that I'll go into maintenance mode until Dopey training starts in September.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With warmer temps settling in around the country and summer just around the corner, what changes if any do you make to your running plans?



First I want to say I love my runs because I always feel better afterwards even with 100% humidity!

We tried a couple of things after our race last month and finally settled on the Galloway 10k training plan at the 15/45 walk run starting at week 6.  We have time to do this 3 times kicking up run time to 30/30 then our goal of 1 minute/1 minutes before our first race in October.  This includes two 30 minute maintenance runs and one long run per week.

We set the pace based on temp and humidity. I find humidity worse then heat so I slow down as needed. Currently I walk faster then DH but he jogs faster then me so it evens out.

Good luck with everyone's summer training!!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How do you determine when and which races you will do during a year?

ATTQOTD: I try to pick one main race and then add races that help support the training for that one big race. For instance I would choose a January marathon. Before the marathon I will look at my training plans and pick a half marathon that falls at the right time as a practice run for the marathon. I even try a 5k or two before the marathon training begins to make sure I stay focused and work on speed. Currently I do not have any big races on the schedule due to some upcoming life events that will limit how much time I have for running. So, for now, I am kinda in a just enjoy running for fun.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine when and which races you will do during a year?


Disney is my main race event. So that's pretty much all determined for me. If I do a local race it's because it interesting to me and at a good time for me.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine when and which races you will do during a year?



That's a good question and if I'm honest, I'm not anywhere near as organised as you @LSUlakes. I did the Hampton Court HM because I wanted a Henry 8th medal. I'm doing a really flat HM course on Oct 1st which fits in perfectly with my Dopey training and a potential fast POT, but that was more by accident as this was a deferral.

I do a lot of virtual races because the dates are flexible and I can fit them in around stuff,. I pick the races based on the bling, the charity and whether they are a bit of a challenge for me. I am trying to have something each month to help me stay motivated, for example, the 401 challenge is a great charity but would be also a mini Dopey test. Best of all the three medals from each stage slot together to make one mega medal!!


----------



## MrsHull

@LSUlakes please add these for me:

June
10 - MrsHull - 13.1 Roanoke 10k (Finish)

30 - MrsHull - Moonlight Bootlegger 5k Trail Run (55:00 goal)

Thanks for the encouragement. I'm going to go for that first 10k.

ATQOTD: I choose races based on what sounds like fun or what hubby is doing. I also need to make sure I can get off from work, so I don't often register too far in advance. I will likely be more deliberate in my training and planning next year, though, if we are going to try to get to WDW Marathon weekend in 2019.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: It's changed each year since I started my running habit.  
2015: Run ALL THE RACES.  I basically signed up for a 5k every single month just to keep me from quitting before my Jan WDW race.  It didn't really matter the specific race as long as it happened during the month that I needed a race.
2016: I got a bit pickier and choosier.  I also wanted to build distance through the whole year so I found an 8k, a 10k and a 15k spaced pretty evenly apart as my major races and then I kind of filled in the gaps as things came up that seemed either interesting scenically or had good bling.
2017: My race calendar is way barer, but it's because I had a laser focus on my first half marathon.  I picked a few other goals for the year so filling in races to try to meet them later on.  I guess this year will be quality over quantity.

Reasons for picking a race over another...
Distance & Time of Year are #1, then Location, Size (I like bigger races...I just like the atmosphere and the STUFF and the afterparties and being in a giant hoard of runners who are like-paced to me and the BLING!)
Actually having a babysitter is probably most important.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine when and which races you will do during a year?



ATTQOTD:  I split my running year up into spring and fall/winter race seasons.  I like to pick one goal race in each racing season and train towards it.  Once I’ve picked my target races, I set up my training plan as far out as I can.  My plan is currently set up through Dopey 2018, with the exception of one 12 week block this summer that I will set up after seeing how this weekend’s race goes. 

Once the plan has been established, I will go through and look for races that fit in well with my weekend long runs and will sign up for a few races to treat as supported training runs.  Those races are helpful in giving me a mental break from running the same routes around the neighborhoods and they also help from a training aspect by changing up the terrain profile.  It’s also nice not to have to carry a hydration pack for a 13-14 mile run.  Those races are run at my prescribed training pace, as well, so as to generate the training benefits intended and not kick me into a recovery mode, stalling training benefit progress.

In addition to that main approach, there are some races that I’d just like to try or that fall into the grey zone between the current goal race and the start of the next training plan.  Those I will sign up for if I’m interested in them or just feeling the need for the race environment and will be run at whatever pace feels comfortable come race day.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: My A race is usually for time.  So I'll see where my fitness is and look for an appropriate local race that would be at the end of a training period and plan my B races around that (POT races, fun races ie Disney races, or races to determine my fitness in relation to my training).  Really lucky that I accomplished a goal with one of my B races when I later had to pull out of my A race. There are a couple of races I want to run that would be my A races, and I'll have to plan my training around them.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine when and which races you will do during a year?



For the last two years, I have first selected a spring and fall half marathon as my goal races for the year.  I try to space these about six months apart, so usually April (Star Wars Dark Side for the past two years) and October (several options in the Chicagoland area).  Then I sprinkle in smaller races (5k's & 10k's), mostly local and mostly in May and June, to keep things interesting.  I don't race a ton, so maybe a total of 5-6 races a year.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: still trying to figure this out! I started with the PHM as my main goal, randomly added Tink, and did a few 10ks for POT and local 5ks for groups I wanted to support.

Now I need to reassess and plan - I did sign up for an October 10k because the course location is beautiful and I would like to set a goal of breaking 1 hour. TBD otherwise! I would like to find another half that is at a good time of year and in a fun location. Not sure runDisney is in the cards now - though the January half is open, so......


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I don't race a lot, so I don't have a tried and true race selection method. I use races to test my fitness or as a POT for a larger race OR as a goal to work toward and encourage my running. Races are great motivation! I have found that I enjoy larger races- seems like less pressure and more fun.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  I mostly look up what races are planned near me, and pick ones that sound fun.  I try to end up with 1 or 2 half marathons, 1 10K, and then I like to do 1 or 2 5Ks that are very local and support my town.  Now that I lived here in Utah for over two years, I'm finding the races that I really enjoy (Haunted Half SLC and SoJo midnight 10K) and I will probably always run those every year and will try a couple new ones to supplement those. I'm also hoping to do at least one Disney race per year and that would be decided by when it's best to go on a family vacation most likely.


----------



## michigandergirl

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine when and which races you will do during a year?



I don't have any set rules. I try to have one or two "A" goals, usually spring & fall. There are a few local races that I like to do every year (Groundhog half, Gazelle Girl half, River Bank Run 25K, Bridge Run 10 Miler, Mitchell's Run 5K), so as long as I'm healthy, I'll continue to do those. Then there are races that I'll sign up for on a whim because my friends want a running partner, or I'm enticed by the bling.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: Great question! For me, three of the marathons I'm running this year are based on places that I planned to travel to anyways, so why not find races in those locations while I'm there! My sister lives in Montana, so last year I ran Jackson Hole (not too far away), and this year I am running one in Idaho and one a week later in Montana. My parents are traveling to Alaska, so I found a race up there while they are there. I like finding races in scenic locations. Otherwise, local races, or ones that running friends are interested in. Disney kept me running in the first place, so I will probably continue to do one or two occasionally. It's hard to say no to runDisney!


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine when and which races you will do during a year?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I try to pick one main race and then add races that help support the training for that one big race. For instance I would choose a January marathon. Before the marathon I will look at my training plans and pick a half marathon that falls at the right time as a practice run for the marathon. I even try a 5k or two before the marathon training begins to make sure I stay focused and work on speed. Currently I do not have any big races on the schedule due to some upcoming life events that will limit how much time I have for running. So, for now, I am kinda in a just enjoy running for fun.



I usually I calculate races 2 different ways.    They are either travel or Local, and they are either for fun or for time.   Disney is a travel race for fun, Chicago a year or two ago was a travel race for time. 

I usually try and schedule 1 or 2 big travel races a year.   Marathon weekend is usually one of those and it's for fun and then I pick something else for Pace.   This year that's Marine Corps for me.  A fair amount of thought and co-ordination goes into those races I'm usually going with friends.    Local races have a lot less thought put into them.  Usually they are just based around what's going on and where I am in my training schedule.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine when and which races you will do during a year?



My race schedule is based almost entirely off of the Dopey Challenge and focuses on keeping me in shape or improving my POT for Dopey. I only race a couple times a year because the bling isn't all that interesting to me and I'd rather run at home or on my treadmill for free than pay to run a race. I usually run a spring Half and then run the Indianapolis Monumental Half in November.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine when and which races you will do during a year?


Logistics and weather: I can't afford to travel, so FL races only. We don't have summer races in Florida, because summer in Florida. Disney is fun, local, and brings my out of town friends together. So bam: I do as many WDW races as I can lol! Once in a while, I'll do a local race to try to get a PoT, but those are few and far between. I hate racing.


----------



## opusone

Since I don't have a run scheduled today, I guess I am done for this month, so...

*May Training Summary*
Total Miles: 113.4 miles
Total Time: 16:47:10
Average Pace: 8:53/mi
Average HR: 140/min

Although I ran fewer miles than previous months, I did not miss any planned workouts!  The first week of the month was still a recovery week after the Dark Side Challenge weekend.  I started working through the Couch-to-5k program with my daughter this month which has been fun.  Hopefully she continues to enjoy it!


----------



## Chaitali

I'll usually pick one goal half for the Fall and one for the Spring.  I'll use one for travel and one tends to be local.  Then I'll look and see if there are any other races that fit in with my training... for example, I'm doing the Army 10 miler when I have a 12 mile long run scheduled.  That one has a long way to the start so I figure I can just go early and do a 2 mile warm up before the race.  And then I'll put in some local 5ks or 10ks throughout the year.  Our local running club has a lot of free races so I'll add those in at the last minute if I feel like it.


----------



## PCFriar80

May was not kind to me for running mileage as I tweaked my right calf on the 13th, took 8 days off from running and blew it out again on the 22nd. I'm in a 2 week recovery period now.  While sidelined, I was able to do some easy biking and elliptical work just to keep things active so that took the edge off.  Other highlights that impacted my training were a blood donation and lawn mowing which is in prime season now.  So here's my summary:

Running:  21.5 Miles
Biking:     102 Miles
Elliptical:  5 Hours [over 5 days]
Blood:      Down a pint
Mowing:   6 Times


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

PCFriar80 said:


> May was not kind to me for running mileage as I tweaked my right calf on the 13th, took 8 days off from running and blew it out again on the 22nd. I'm in a 2 week recovery period now.  While sidelined, I was able to do some easy biking and elliptical work just to keep things active so that took the edge off.  Other highlights that impacted my training were a blood donation and lawn mowing which is in prime season now.  So here's my summary:
> 
> Running:  21.5 Miles
> Biking:     102 Miles
> Elliptical:  5 Hours [over 5 days]
> Blood:      Down a pint
> Mowing:   6 Times


I hope your calf is feeling better and you're able to get back to running with minimal problems!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine when and which races you will do during a year?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I try to pick one main race and then add races that help support the training for that one big race. For instance I would choose a January marathon. Before the marathon I will look at my training plans and pick a half marathon that falls at the right time as a practice run for the marathon. I even try a 5k or two before the marathon training begins to make sure I stay focused and work on speed. Currently I do not have any big races on the schedule due to some upcoming life events that will limit how much time I have for running. So, for now, I am kinda in a just enjoy running for fun.



It changes each year depending on my goals.  In past years I wanted to run more races.  This year, for example, knowing I may be limited by this recovery, I am only doing 3 races, the BAA 10K next month, the Smuttynose 1/2 in October (not registered yet), and marathon weekend in January (races still up in the air once I determine if I can pull off the full or not).  But I normally like to try a new race or two each year to get different experiences.  This year I just want to run, and finish, each race I register for because I have missed so many the past two years.  I missed Smuttynose last year and it is supposed to be fast.  It will be my POT race if all works out well.  I am going to give it my best effort.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I usually do a race series, which means 6-7 races at least of those need to be done.  Then I pick some other ones around that based on what friends are doing, and so far try to do a HM in spring and fall.  

This spring is not working out so great with my back/hip/leg issues!  I had to cancel 2 HM and maybe a 5K now that I was supposed to do this Saturday due to reaggravating everything.  This is kinda putting a damper on my end of July 10K training as well!  This weekend is just cursed, my favorite HM that is so hard to get into (Covered Bridges) was supposed to be on Sunday, and now I might have to bail on the local 5K that I signed up to replace it.  It is a 5K/15K for Cystic Fibrosis research, my running group friend is the RD, so I signed up for the 5K to support her.  Oh well at least I can go collect my t-shirt at least and cheer others on (couple friends are doing the 15K and at least one other is doing the 5K) and then there's a BBQ after. 

My back is feeling better after some dry needling yesterday, but my hip and lower leg are back to excruciating levels. I cannot get comfortable in any position, sitting/standing/lying down, without pain in my hip and outer calf.  Tylenol is helping today, though, I was only using Aleve over the weekend.  I sleep for a couple hours from like 10:30 to 1:30 then I wake up and start the long process of going to lie in the hall on my stomach and nap there, moving back to the bed and fidgeting for hours, trying to stretch or find a position that doesn't hurt too badly, and maybe getting a couple minutes of sleep here or there.

Back when this first started, I started looking into getting a new mattress (ours is almost 20 years old and it's a coil mattress that has the canyon sag in the center and despite putting a new foam topper on it a month ago, I still feel pressure points) but then I started feeling better and kinda forgot about it. That is back on the menu again.


----------



## Miranda

Waiting2goback said:


> I missed Smuttynose last year and it is supposed to be fast.


It is definitely pancake flat for most of the race... all the parts in Hampton Beach and along 1-A are flat flat flat.  The only "hilly" portion is a few miles when it turns inland and you go up and then come back down towards 1-A.  I haven't run it but I run Saunders at Rye Harbor 10K a little bit north of there and it is the same way... 1-A parts are flat, heading inland parts go up, then down.


----------



## LSUlakes

For the first week of June we have the following folks with a race:

03 - @JohnFilipoff  - PTI Airport 10k (46:00 / N/A)
03 - @DopeyBadger  - Blaser Invitational 10k (39:59 / N/A)
03 - @camaker  - Raleigh Race Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
03 - @baxter24  - Raleigh Race 10k (NG / N/A)
03 - @BikeFan  - Baltimore 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
03 - @Miranda  - Bow Lake Dam 5k (NG / N/A)
03 - @Chaitali  - Zooma Annapolis 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - @Disney at Heart - Echo Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
04 - @DVCFan1994  - Newport 10 Miler (1:50:00 / N/A)
04 - @mrsgryphon  - Iron Horse 10k (58:00 / N/A)
04 - @SarahDisney  - NYCRUNS Narrows Half Marathon (2:20:00 / N/A)

Best of luck to everyone this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or have a change to make, just let me know. If anyone else has a race this weekend that they would like to to add just let me know and I will put it up there!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine when and which races you will do during a year?



It really depends on the year and whether we are talking local or travel.  For local races of all distances I choose some because I like the charity, some because I like the course, and some because they are on weekends I can do them.  For the longer races I tend to choose based on my goals for the year, like a flat course because I'm trying to BQ, or because I want to run a specific course.  

When it comes to travel I have two different ways of approaching it.  Finding a race somewhere I want to travel to anyway or plan a trip around a specific race.  I am about even on which of those two I do in a given year.  For example this year we are going to visit a friend in Cheyenne and will be spending some time in Denver.  I found a race in the Denver area that I wanted to do so we decided to travel at that time.  If all goes well in October and I manage to BQ then I will be planning a trip around a race I want to do (though it will most likely have to be 2019 since the qualifying race is in October).  Sometimes those two collide.  There are races I want to do in Florida and we travel down to visit family or friends about every year so I tend to try and line up the trips with a race I want to do that happens to be in a place I will visit anyway. Win-win.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

PCFriar80 said:


> May was not kind to me for running mileage as I tweaked my right calf on the 13th, took 8 days off from running and blew it out again on the 22nd. I'm in a 2 week recovery period now.



I'm in the same boat, except its my left calf. It finally seems to be on the mend. Just started this week to incorporate some speedwork and hills again.

May totals:
Run  75.5 miles
Walk 14 miles


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Our local running club has a Summer Series, Distance Series and Winter Series that I have done the past two years. These normally give me at least one 5K per month, if not more, along with a few 10Ks, 15Ks and halfs. Last year I worked really hard to PR for my fall half marathon, and this year I will be training for my full in November, along with hopefully getting another good POT for Princess. If I have to, I can still use my previous half PR as POT. I run far too many races, but the first step to recovery is admitting it, right??


----------



## Waiting2goback

Miranda said:


> It is definitely pancake flat for most of the race... all the parts in Hampton Beach and along 1-A are flat flat flat.  The only "hilly" portion is a few miles when it turns inland and you go up and then come back down towards 1-A.  I haven't run it but I run Saunders at Rye Harbor 10K a little bit north of there and it is the same way... 1-A parts are flat, heading inland parts go up, then down.



I signed up last year and missed it obviously.  I went to cheer on my friend Matt in the pouring rain.  I sat at the finish line with a plastic bag covering my walking boot.  But, I wanted to see how it was run and get a feel for it knowing I would try again this year if it fit into the schedule.  Thankfully it falls on a weekend I have no kids so as long as I am not injured again I am signing up.  It seemed like a really well done race.  

We had a QOTD last year about how far in advance you sign up for a race and this year I am waiting as long as I can.  I am tired of wasting money on races I can't run.  I will sign up for marathon weekend soon.  I was hoping to do Goofy but I just don't know if I can get in proper marathon training with time constraints I will have.  I am so torn.  OK, I am just thinking out loud now, sorry.



LSUlakes said:


> For the first week of June we have the following folks with a race:
> 
> 03 - @JohnFilipoff  - PTI Airport 10k (46:00 / N/A)
> 03 - @DopeyBadger  - Blaser Invitational 10k (39:59 / N/A)
> 03 - @camaker  - Raleigh Race Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @baxter24  - Raleigh Race 10k (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @BikeFan  - Baltimore 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @Miranda  - Bow Lake Dam 5k (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @Chaitali  - Zooma Annapolis 10k (NG / N/A)
> 04 - @Disney at Heart - Echo Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 04 - @DVCFan1994  - Newport 10 Miler (1:50:00 / N/A)
> 04 - @mrsgryphon  - Iron Horse 10k (58:00 / N/A)
> 04 - @SarahDisney  - NYCRUNS Narrows Half Marathon (2:20:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or have a change to make, just let me know. If anyone else has a race this weekend that they would like to to add just let me know and I will put it up there!




Good luck everyone.

I didn't track my May mileage, again.  I am sure it is minimal.  I am hoping June will be different.  I ran today and that is 3 running days in a row with no pain.  Keeping the fingers crossed for a good month finally.


----------



## Waiting2goback

I normally like to know what's going to happen but lately, with all that's happened this year, I am trying to learn to do this!


----------



## MrsHull

@LSUlakes i gave the wrong date for the 13.1 Roanoke 10k-- it is 6/17. Can you update that? Sorry about that.


----------



## dis_or_dat

*May totals:*
159.6 miles
10:43 pace


----------



## JulieODC

Waiting2goback said:


> I signed up last year and missed it obviously.  I went to cheer on my friend Matt in the pouring rain.  I sat at the finish line with a plastic bag covering my walking boot.  But, I wanted to see how it was run and get a feel for it knowing I would try again this year if it fit into the schedule.  Thankfully it falls on a weekend I have no kids so as long as I am not injured again I am signing up.  It seemed like a really well done race.



Smuttynose is on my list of races to do - not this year, but maybe next - so this was helpful input!


----------



## DopeyBadger

*May Training Summary*
(Completed/Scheduled)
Total Miles: 204.4 / 219 miles (93%)
Total Time: 28:27:42 / 30:49:32 (92%)
Average Pace: 8:21 min/mile
Average HR: 133/min (65% of HRR)

May was a good month for me.  I set a new time trial 5k PR of 19:29 and a new race 5k PR of 20:30.  Because of the extra racing I dropped the original schedule going into the month to be less aggressive to allow for more racing.  Although, all this extra racing has taken it's toll as I've seen my performance slip and my HRvPace graph information slip.  So I'm going to take a few weeks easier in prep for my 10k in mid-June.  After that, it's time to buckle down for marathon training for October!  So excited to get back into the endurance pacing world!



LSUlakes said:


> For the first week of June we have the following folks with a race:
> 
> 03 - @JohnFilipoff  - PTI Airport 10k (46:00 / N/A)
> 03 - @DopeyBadger  - Blaser Invitational 10k (39:59 / N/A)
> 03 - @camaker  - Raleigh Race Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @baxter24  - Raleigh Race 10k (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @BikeFan  - Baltimore 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @Miranda  - Bow Lake Dam 5k (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @Chaitali  - Zooma Annapolis 10k (NG / N/A)
> 04 - @Disney at Heart - Echo Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 04 - @DVCFan1994  - Newport 10 Miler (1:50:00 / N/A)
> 04 - @mrsgryphon  - Iron Horse 10k (58:00 / N/A)
> 04 - @SarahDisney  - NYCRUNS Narrows Half Marathon (2:20:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or have a change to make, just let me know. If anyone else has a race this weekend that they would like to to add just let me know and I will put it up there!



@LSUlakes You can remove me from the race list this weekend as I need a break for a few weeks.  Thanks!


----------



## camaker

May was a pretty good month for me.  I was able to step up my pacing plan and took 7:00 off my time on a tough half marathon course.  May was also the first month that I've gotten back over the 100 mile mark since last October, too.  One last spring race this weekend then it's decision time on what sort of plan I want to follow leading up to DLH.

*May Training Summary*
Total Miles: 109.24
Total Time: 18:23:25
Average Pace: 10:10 min/mile


----------



## SheHulk

My diet was getting a little out of control the past 2 months so DH agreed to go low-carb with me until our Disney vacation in about a week now, but we started a week ago so for 2 weeks total. It's gotten rid of all the bloating I was feeling but man, I have no juice for running (I mean energy, not actual juice, though I can't have that either ). I'm doing it but I'm slow and can't really do more than 2 miles. I hope it doesn't impact my base fitness too much but at least that extra water or whatever I was holding onto is going away.

May was a "take it easy" month for me. I jumped into my little town's 5K this weekend and ran another sub-30:00 so it's feeling less like a stretch and more like the normal. I didn't track that run with GPS, or any of my group runs, so my totals are not complete.
May total miles: 47 (tracked)
Average pace: 10:59


----------



## LSUlakes

DopeyBadger said:


> @LSUlakes You can remove me from the race list this weekend as I need a break for a few weeks. Thanks!



I was curious if you were going to give it a go or not. I think a week or two without a race and you should be good to go again.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *For the morning runners out there, what is your routine to get yourself up and not only awake but loose before starting a run?

ATTQOTD: I rarely wake up early these days for a run, but the hardest part is getting my feet on the ground. As far as getting loose, I will do a little stretching but not much and just take the first mile or two easy before getting into the days desired pace.


----------



## Jules76126

@Miranda how is the covered bridges half? It is very hilly? We are thinking of doing that one next year as well as the Smuttynose half. We wanted to run Smuttynose this year, but its not looking good at the moment due to schedules. We are gone too much this summer to properly train. But its never to early to start planning for next year.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For the morning runners out there, what is your routine to get yourself up and not only awake but loose before starting a run?



ATTQOTD:  My morning run routine is not that much different than my normal morning routine.  I will get up and have my normal light breakfast, a Zone Perfect bar and a KIND bar along with a bottle of Propel and some caffeine (usually a can of diet soda).  If it’s going to be a long run morning I’ll often boil a couple of eggs to be ready to eat when I get home. 

I don’t usually do much to loosen up prior to running.  My first half a mile or so is mostly uphill, so I just take it easy starting out.  By the time I hit the half mile point, I’ve usually gone from under pace to over pace and make a final adjustment to settle into the target pace and just cruise from there.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I just do some dynamic stretches, high knees, big round arms circles (think "fumble" signal but the other direction, toward my back).
Also no run happens until 2 cups of coffee have been consumed.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am not a morning runner, but I wish that I was! 
*
May Training Summary:*
Total Miles: 150
Average Pace: 9:13 min/mile
Average HR: 154


----------



## Nole95

May mileage for me was 111 miles.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For the morning runners out there, what is your routine to get yourself up and not only awake but loose before starting a run?



For starters, not sitting here at the computer drinking coffee like I have been doing the past 45 minutes!  I have been up for awhile, still trying to get out the door.  I am so much better when I HAVE to be somewhere, but with my kids home, we are all enjoying the sleep-in so much.  That explains my night running the past few days.


----------



## Wendy98

As far as races, I have my big ones on the calendar for awhile (Boston in the spring and Chicago in the fall).  There are local races that I do every year and I add to that.  I am easily tempted with comp entries or free beer at the end.  Sometimes, I just sign up for things on a crazy whim--WDW marathon last year.

I think this is accurate, but here is my May:

total: 137.62 (about a 100 miles less than previous months and it feels awesome!)
avg pace: 7:42/mile

I guess it is time to run a little more and I want to take my bike out.


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For the morning runners out there, what is your routine to get yourself up and not only awake but loose before starting a run?



ATTQOTD: My work days start before 5, so when I go out for an early run on the weekend, that means I usually get to sleep in until 5:30. I don't really do much before running, just ~0.25 walking miles before I start. I don't usually eat or drink beforehand either. I think this is following the philosophical approach of inflicting pain upon the body before it's awake enough to realize what you're doing to it...

May totals: 
Mileage: 109
Time: 60 hours
Average Pace: 10:59
I ran Dark Side Half in April and then the Cleveland Half in May, which made this kind of a weird month for total mileage. I'd just finished a recovery, had one normal week, then hit a taper, and another recovery week. This week I started training for my first full in October. I don't think my June mileage will be too big, but it's going to start trending that way.


----------



## sourire

Getting out in the early AM is a definite struggle for me.  An early morning run usually seems to work only when I have an 8a shift at work to get to, so then I can't dally.  I am not really awake for the first mile if the run occurs before 7a.  Will have to reassess the plan with the summer weather coming soon and try to embrace the sunrise run!

*May Totals:*
Total Miles: 47
Average Pace: 12:46 min/mi

Took some days off after the 10 mile race in early May, which was great for about the first 3 days, but then I started to feel like a slug.  Happy to be back out there!


----------



## Sailormoon2

*ATTQUOTD: *I much prefer running in the mornings, I find I just start slower and allow the legs to warm up naturally over the first mile or so.


----------



## roxymama

May Total: 31.5 miles
This is a low one for me because I was in a taper and then ran my big race and then took 2 weeks off.  But I'm back at it now.
I wish I'd kept track of walking miles though over my three May trips!

ATTQOTD:  I've not yet been successful in morning running that wasn't part of a race. Maybe done it a handful of times for just a training run.  When I wake up my kiddo wakes up.  And then its just really stressful to try to fit running and then getting myself ready and my kiddo ready for the day.  I wake up between 5:30 and 5:50am and that's just barely enough time before I have to be driving to daycare and work.  
Maybe one day?


----------



## roxymama

I don't think anyone has brought this up yet, so forgive me if it's been discussed.

Looks like June 7th is Global Running Day.  (happens to be my 9th wedding anniversary too!)
There seems to be a ton of events in my area but since it's a workday I can't really attend any of them.  So if we want to do a disboards pledge to run at least 1 mile or 1 km on next Wed that would kind of fun.  I'll probably include my kiddo and hubby in some way. 
Here is a link for where to find events and there's a strava challenge you can join too.  
https://globalrunningday.org/


----------



## Chaitali

For morning runs during the work week, I set out everything I need the night before and try to just roll out of bed, change, and go.  If I have too much time, I talk myself out of it.  I don't eat breakfast first but have half a banana after the run and then a bowl of oatmeal once I get to work.  On the weekends, I'm usually meeting friends for a long run.  So I'll get up about an hour before I have to leave to eat some breakfast and get myself together and then drive to whatever location we're running at.


----------



## Miranda

Jules76126 said:


> @Miranda how is the covered bridges half? It is very hilly? We are thinking of doing that one next year as well as the Smuttynose half.


This is long! 

It was a blast.  I cannot say enough good things about this race even though the weather was absolutely MISERABLE for the race day.   It started raining at about an hour before the race start, it took me 2:53:xx to run the race, and then it was probably another hour between getting stuff in the finish area and making our way to where my SO managed to park the car (about a half mile walk at least), so it was a good 4-5 hours of being in the rain. Last year was the first year I ran it, and I am truly heartbroken to not get to run it again this year.  I was really hoping for a nicer day to experience the race without all the rain. And it's too far for me to even go up and at least pick up my t-shirt.   I don't really have problems wearing shirts from races I did not run if I did at least run them at some point.   Or to get the word out for a small race... like my friend's 5K for cystic fibrosis this coming weekend.  It's a small race and not tied to any of the local series, so they don't get the built in advertising from that.  I am almost certainly not going to run it, but I'll wear the shirt so people can see it and maybe learn about a new race. 

Anyway... yeah, so Covered Bridges is just a wonderful small-ish race (capped at 2000 people, sells out very fast, like in ~10 minutes, so be online right when it opens!) that is so well run.  The race directors do a fantastic job.  We went up the afternoon before last year as we live about 2 hours from there.  We got a room at a doggo friendly Days Inn and brought our pup up with us.  Saturday was just gorgeous out.  The local chamber of commerce puts on a pasta supper the night before at the start area (a ski lodge, it's a point-to-point race).  We had a pretty good all you can eat pasta supper inside the ski lodge, and then got our pup out from the car to go sit on the lawn and listen to the bands outside where dessert was being served.  Lots of kids running around on the grass, music, food, sunshine, some dogs running around.  Just a really nice relaxing evening before a race in a lovely location.  Looks like this year they are also going to be having yoga classes at the pasta supper, too.






Then race day, it was pretty gloomy and quickly turned to steady hard rain.  Like Disney, you have to get bussed up to the ski lodge start, and the buses start early.  The race starts at 8:15, and I think I boarded my bus around 6:15 and we got up to the start area about 6:45.  I picked up my bib (no pre-race pickup, bibs at the start line, shirts at the finish), hit the impressive line of portapotties for such a small race (like this was the Disney of local race portapotty setups, there were so many that I actually got in a brand fresh new untouched one! and there were handwashing stations!), picked up a bagel and banana at the snack table, and tried to find a place to wait and stretch.  The gloom quickly turned to drizzle around 7:15 or so, and then to all out rain by about 7:30-7:45.  By then the banana and bagel tent was mostly packed up and I joined a bunch of people huddling under the tent to stay dry as long as I could.  The race started, and we were off. 

I was not expecting so much course support and entertainment.  At that point, I had done 1.5 Disney HMs and 3 local HMs (a small ~100 person one in my hometown, Harborside Half in MA as my makeup race from W&D 2015 being cut short, and Maine Coast HM).  Of the locals, only Maine Coast really had any spectators to speak of (in one intersection spot where the race passed by 3 times because the course was a giant T shape) and none of them had any other course entertainment.  Since this race is not in a big population center and it's point to point (so family members couldn't really get themselves out on the course but then also get to the finish easily) and with the rain, I wasn't really sure how many spectators would be out.  But even in the rain, there were lots of locals out near the start in the village of South Pomfret, there were lots of people when we went through Woodstock (which is an adorable town that reminds me of Stars Hollow from the Gilmore Girls), and just lots of random people out along the route between Woodstock and the finish.  There was a lady parked at mile 11 that I think someone said on FB after the race was a local track coach or something and she is always at that spot... she was amazing.  As I mentioned, I finished in 2:53 and some change, so by the time I got to mile 11, she'd been out there a LONG time, but she was screaming at the top of her lungs still for all of us back-of-the-packers shouting motivational encouragement, the kind of stuff coaches yell during races.  It really gave me a nice boost at the end of a long and wet run. 

And there were a number of bands!  I was really not expecting that.  They were all set up under tents in the rain and there were a variety of bands along the way... a steel drum band that we went by twice in Woodstock, at least 2 children's marching bands, and a few adult bands and musicians (an elderly marching band of some sort and a couple small groups doing "regular" music).  I couldn't believe they were all out there in the rain for us.  I really thought course entertainment like that was just something that a big race like Disney did.  There were also some top notch snacks in the finish area... good ice cream and Cabot cheese, and IIRC there was some vendor serving waffles, plus all the normal tables of granola bars and things like that.

As for the course profile, I am a pretty hills-averse person, and I didn't find it TOO too bad.  It's not flat.  There are a few decent rollers in the early miles, and one big hill that starts just about right at the mile 8 marker.  But overall it's downhill, especially the last mile.  There's a couple miles on hardpack dirt road as you leave Woodstock around mile 5 until you get to the hill at mile 8 that goes along the river that was nice to run on even though the rain made it really puddle-y.  And the scenery running through that area of VT is really nice, quaint old houses and everything is super green and pretty.  There are 4 covered bridges on the route, but you only run through 2 of them... I had thought we were going to run through all of them. 

Here's my Strava from last year:


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: My only morning runs are usually on the weekend. I think of myself as a morning person, but have yet to master the timeline of running before leaving for work at 7am. My long hair takes too long to blow dry in the morning


----------



## Waiting2goback

SheHulk said:


> My diet was getting a little out of control the past 2 months so DH agreed to go low-carb with me until our Disney vacation in about a week now, but we started a week ago so for 2 weeks total. It's gotten rid of all the bloating I was feeling but man, I have no juice for running (I mean energy, not actual juice, though I can't have that either ). I'm doing it but I'm slow and can't really do more than 2 miles. I hope it doesn't impact my base fitness too much but at least that extra water or whatever I was holding onto is going away.
> 
> May was a "take it easy" month for me. I jumped into my little town's 5K this weekend and ran another sub-30:00 so it's feeling less like a stretch and more like the normal. I didn't track that run with GPS, or any of my group runs, so my totals are not complete.
> May total miles: 47 (tracked)
> Average pace: 10:59



My diet was out of control too.  It's amazing how quickly the eating gets out of control when I am not exercising.  But, I am back to tracking calories and hope to get back to my goal weight of 210 lbs by January.  I'm going to try my best. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For the morning runners out there, what is your routine to get yourself up and not only awake but loose before starting a run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I rarely wake up early these days for a run, but the hardest part is getting my feet on the ground. As far as getting loose, I will do a little stretching but not much and just take the first mile or two easy before getting into the days desired pace.



I run when I can.  Some days I have to get out early, some days it's at night.  Mornings when the alarm goes off I drop a few swears but I remind myself to stop making excuses and get up.  I don't loosen up very well.  I have been trying to walk more and do some light stretching because I know it will help with injuries if I warm up better.  It's a work in progress.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For the morning runners out there, what is your routine to get yourself up and not only awake but loose before starting a run?



Like @Chaitali, I set out my running gear the night before.  Then, I wake up 30 minutes before my planned run.  This gives me time to dress, plan my route (if needed), make myself lighter, and perform about 10 or so minutes of dynamic and light static stretches.  Also, all workouts (except for easy runs) have a 1-2 mile warm-up jog at the beginning.


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> My long hair takes too long to blow dry in the morning



OMG THIS!  This is precisely it.  I have it down to a science where I can do my makeup in 5 minutes but the amount of days I leave with slightly damp hair or in a ponytail because it just takes so long to blowdry!  Too bad showering at night leaves my hair looking like a crazy person's the next morning or I'd go the dry shampoo route.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> OMG THIS!  This is precisely it.  I have it down to a science where I can do my makeup in 5 minutes but the amount of days I leave with slightly damp hair or in a ponytail because it just takes so long to blowdry!  Too bad showering at night leaves my hair looking like a crazy person's the next morning or I'd go the dry shampoo route.


Yes!! Not to make the running thread about my crazy hair, but I shower at night and wake up with my hair still wet. I am a crazy person, so I embrace it.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For the morning runners out there, what is your routine to get yourself up and not only awake but loose before starting a run?


ATTQOTD: I only do long runs in the mornings... I get up 1.5 hours before I plan to run, feed the cat, start coffee, and make a slice of toast with peanut butter, honey and banana. Eat, then sit around reading while it digests for maybe half an hour. Get changed, use my inhaler, start my foam rolling/stretching routine. Apply sunscreen, fill up my water bottle, stick gels in my pockets, head out the door. I always take the first mile or so easy, so that's effectively my warm-up.


----------



## michigandergirl

opusone said:


> make myself lighter



This made me LOL! For my weekday morning runs I make sure my clothes are laid out the night before and Garmin & phone are charged. I don't need to eat or drink or make myself lighter, I just roll out of bed and go. I always do a quarter mile warm-up walk before running though. On the weekends I'm usually more leisurely and will have coffee & breakfast.


----------



## michigandergirl

May totals: 79.3 miles - I took a week off after my 25K.

In addition to my running miles, we had a walking/step challenge at work, so I had 44 walking miles. My team won being stacked with two runners.


----------



## drante

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For the morning runners out there, what is your routine to get yourself up and not only awake but loose before starting a run?



I get up at about 6:00 AM to go running and am out the door by 6:15. I go to bed REALLY early. At 9:00 PM I'm already in bed winding down and I'm usually asleep by 9:30. This is my summer running schedule. In the winter it gets a LOT harder. It being dark outside and the cold make it so hard to get out of bed. I usually switch to afternoon running for the worst parts of winter. I live in California, so my winters aren't too horrible,  but still! 

I don't always get a full night of sleep though. If for some reason I miss my morning run I make up for it by going in the afternoon. 

To prep for my run I do some dynamic stretching that includes walking lunges, leg swings, and knee ups. I also start my run out at a slower pace. Having my running outfit already laid out in the bathroom is helpful too. Then I just roll out of bed, because I have to go to the bathroom anyway, and immediately put my clothes on. Once I have my clothes on I just start doing knee ups right away.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I never get out early. I only do morning runs on my weekend long runs and by the time DH gets up and has his coffee and is ready to go I have been waiting 1+ hours so I am wide awake by then. 

May miles: 53.6


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: The older I get the more of a morning person I am. I'm wide awake at 4 or 5 am every day no matter when I go to bed. So I just throw my shoes on and go... starting a little slowly if I'm tight. It's my favorite time of day to run. Dawn breaking, have the roads to myself, and I have the most energy I'll have all day. On the weekend, I often run 12 miles, have breakfast, and take a nap before anyone else gets out of bed.

May Miles: 110


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: Including the weekend long run, I run in the morning two days a week and I do OrangeTheory two mornings also. What makes these 'easy' for me in the morning is that I am meeting people to run at 5 during the week and maybe a little later on the weekend. So, if I don't show up, I might be leaving someone to run alone. For OrangeTheory, I would get charged if I decided that morning that I didn't feel like getting up - good motivation.  I set my clothes out the night before and am up about half an hour before I need to be where I need to be. On the mornings I could sleep in, I can't much, because I'm used to getting up early and so is my dog. 

May stats:
Mileage: 124
Time: ~23:31


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For the morning runners out there, what is your routine to get yourself up and not only awake but loose before starting a run?


ATTQOTD:


I am a "light" person so as soon as it gets light outside, I wake up.  I also have my top blinds open to allow light in just for that reason.    As far as actually getting out of bed, my 2 dogs (75 lb and 105 lb German Shepherds) insist on going out as soon as I roll over so that is the first motivator!

My running days routine generally goes along the line of:  Wake up, make coffee, take dogs out, drink coffee, dress, walk dogs half mile to mile, start warm up walk of 3 to 5 minutes, ease into the run and be on pace by the end of the first mile. 

I currently run 3 days per week and strength train 2 days per week.  Run days I leave by the front door and strength training days I leave by the garage door.  My dogs have been known to block the garage door and try to "herd" me back to the front door on non run days.  

I feel much better running before I eat so mornings are a no brainer for me!


----------



## Jules76126

@Miranda thanks so much for the info. Sounds great. We have family in Quechee so we really have no excuse to not try and run this race. And I love the town of Woodstock


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I don't have much of a strategy for morning runs, we've been doing it a long time, so I guess I'm just used to it.  I get up and wash my face/brush my teeth to get awake (put the dogs out), throw on running clothes and shoes, brew a cup of coffee and then jump in the car with DH for the 5 minute drive to our normal running route.  We do a short walk to warm up and we are off.

May miles:  55.8

I took some lazy days off after Tinkerbell.


----------



## SheHulk

opusone said:


> Like @Chaitali, I set out my running gear the night before.  Then, I wake up 30 minutes before my planned run.  This gives me time to dress, plan my route (if needed), make myself lighter, and perform about 10 or so minutes of dynamic and light static stretches.  Also, all workouts (except for easy runs) have a 1-2 mile warm-up jog at the beginning.


lol "make myself lighter"! Me too


----------



## Nole95

I run in the mornings all the time.  For the weekday runs, I wake up between 5 and 5:30, get myself ready, eat a Clif Bar and drink some water.

If I am running around where I live, I will walk up to my starting point, do some quick stretches and get started.
If I am heading to the local Greenway, I will walk a lap on the track before starting my run.


----------



## Miranda

opusone said:


> make myself lighter


What is it about run mornings that somehow the body KNOWS.  Just about every other morning, I don't need to make myself lighter first thing in the morning, but on the day of a morning run or a race... it never fails, usually after I've already wrangled myself into all my clothing.  I try and give myself at least an extra 30 minutes between getting up and getting out the door to allow for this.


----------



## McNs

I love that some of the discussions here would be waaaay TMI on other threads but is perfectly acceptable and contextual here!!

ATYQOTD I don't run to race, I would only do one or two events max a year. I run for the sheer joy and the physical and mental health benefits.

ATTQOTD I've never been much of an early morning runner but have been doing a few recently. Once up and out I absolutely love it, and it sets me up so well for the day. It's just the getting up bit I struggle with. I do set my gear out the night before so I don't wake anyone else stumbling around for things. I've played around with food/no food and find no food works better for me as I don't get up early enough to let food digest. Food just makes me sluggish. I do make sure, ahem, business is attended to. I don't really stretch but do make sure I start off slow.

May distance summary:
Distance 173km/108mi
Time 14h41m
Elevation 1957m/6420ft
Pace 5:05km/8:05mi
Avg HR 153bpm

Annual running goal (1000miles) tracking, YTD target 665km YTD actual 649km

Another good month, starting with the Waiheke half marathon. Lots of regular running since but not the longer distances. Running is feeling really good at the moment especially as I am intentionally sowing down for some runs (and going faster for others).


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  I also have to put my running clothes the night before if I'm even thinking about running in the morning.  It's hard enough to wake myself up early, that I need to get rid of any excuse I may give myself to not go.  I give myself about 30 minutes from waking up to getting out the door.  My first half mile is walking or really easy running that I use as my warm up.  I am so not a morning person, but the times I have forced myself to run early, I'm always so happy I did!  

May miles:
82.4 miles running
10 miles walking/hiking


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For the morning runners out there, what is your routine to get yourself up and not only awake but loose before starting a run?


I usually don't go out too early now that I'm out of school. 8-9AM, eat something light and a little hydration. I don't warm up or anything.


----------



## Simba's Girl

ATQOTD: I prefer morning runs no matter the time of year. Something about getting it out of the way before my kid's crazy after school schedule starts. Speaking of kids, they have 3 weeks of school left still. When school is in session I will get out there as soon as the bus picks up DD3 2X a week  (8am) and on Saturdays after DD2 grabs her ride to dance (8:30ish). In summertime I like to get on the road before 7am. I always have 1 cup coffee and my oatmeal with peanut butter before and a bit of the good 'ol Facebook before I head out and leave about 30minutes after I eat. I warm up by walking about .2 miles.

May miles: 39 - I think more than April and pretty good considering I was sick for a couple of run days. I walked and swam too but I'm too lazy to math right now though.


----------



## Goofed98

Just joining the conversation, but finished with dieting, so I actually have some energy to start running now.

As far as morning runs, I pack my clothes the night before, wake up, get dressed, and get out the door.  I drive up to the office and run from there, and just shower in the little gym here when i finish.  Gets my run knocked out early, and keeps me out of morning rush hour traffic, which can just start my day off on the wrong foot.


----------



## baxter24

Yesterday's QOTD: General goal for the year is to run a half in the fall and the spring. I like to run local races if I can because it makes logistics a lot easier.  I started using races as training runs last year and it has been nice being able to do more local races because of that. 

Morning runs: When I do get out for a morning run, I have my clothes out to wear and all my stuff ready. I give a little bit of time to eat and drink some water then head out. Morning runs generally happen for me only on the weekends. My husband is usually gone by 630 to get to work and my boys do not understand the concept of sleeping in. 

MAY miles: 79


----------



## sidrich

In regards to a QOTD a few weeks ago about peculiar race swag: I'm running the Freihoffer's 5K this weeekend and at the expo (I've never been to a 5k that had its own expo but it's Albanys biggest all female race so hey, expo!) for packet pick up we got a shirt, our bib, and a full loaf of bread. Also cookies. More bakeries should sponsor road races.


----------



## Waiting2goback

JClimacus said:


> ATTQOTD: The older I get the more of a morning person I am. I'm wide awake at 4 or 5 am every day no matter when I go to bed. So I just throw my shoes on and go... starting a little slowly if I'm tight. It's my favorite time of day to run. Dawn breaking, have the roads to myself, and I have the most energy I'll have all day. On the weekend, I often run 12 miles, have breakfast, and take a nap before anyone else gets out of bed.
> 
> May Miles: 110



OMG, I LOVE running in the morning when it's light out and nobody is on the roads and I can run in the road without worrying about getting hit.  It is so peaceful.  I like night runs too because it is peaceful as well, but you obviously can't see as well.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## PaDisneyCouple

May miles:  91.1M running
                   7.4M swimming

DW:  20M running


----------



## LSUfan4444

LSUfan4444 said:


> Side note....has anyone here ever won the Castaway Cay 5K?
> 
> Im going to run i for the first time next week and coming off of a 70.3 I don't think Ive got a sub 21:00 in me but going to shoot for sub 22:00.
> 
> If I see any young cross country kids at the starting line, it's going down...




Okay, it wasn't pretty but I got it done.

They said it wasn't a race. BUT, they gave me a number, they had a clock, they made us all start at the same time and someone had to come in first....if that isn't a race I don't know what is. For the first time since gradeschool I can proudly say, 1st overall.


----------



## DopeyBadger

GreatLakes said:


> I have a question for @DopeyBadger or anyone else that might know. I am signed up for the Rocky Mountain Elk Double in August. It is a 5K and half in Estes Park, Colorado. I'll be landing on Thursday so I won't exactly be acclimated to the altitude before the race.
> 
> I really don't care about the inevitable slow down in pace due to the altitude but has anyone done a race at a much higher altitude than they train? I am around 800 ft where I train but Estes Park is about 7,500. Anything I can do to help prepare outside of an oxygen tent or hitting up Lance for some EPO?



I found some interesting research on beet root juice and improvements in performance at altitude.  The basis is on how beet root juice contains inorganic nitrates which increases NO (nitric oxide) in the body which in turns helps many cardiovascular functions ("increased blood flow, gas exchange, mitochondrial biogenesis and efficiency, and strengthening of muscle contraction").  There is contradictory research out there but the basis might be the dosage timing and race start because the effect of the beet root juice appears to peak at 2-3 hours.  Some studies started the "race" at 90 min and missed the optimal window.

"These findings suggests that a high nitrate dose in the form of a BRJ supplement may improve running performance in individuals with a range of aerobic fitness levels conducting moderate and high-intensity exercise in a normobaric hypoxic environment."

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27553127

"Many competitions, such as the mountain stages in cycling, are held at high altitudes [39 ], where cardiorespiratory endurance is decreased relative to sea level [63 ]. Among the factors that could be responsible for this decrease, we would highlight decreased supply of oxygen to muscles, due to a partial reduction in oxygen pressure. It is known that NO has an important role in the adaptation processes under hypoxic conditions; higher levels of NO2 have been observed in Tibetans [18 ]. In a study of acute response to hypoxia, people who live at sea level who climb to high altitudes and show decreased NO levels have symptoms of acute altitude sickness [64 ,65 ]. The vasodilatory effects of NO may favor oxygen delivery [66 ], and supplementation with beetroot juice could be effective in reducing the ergolytic effects of hypoxia on cardiorespiratory endurance [39 ]."

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5295087/

The effects of beet root juice may not be limited to high altitude, but may be beneficial for endurance running in general.  The research seems relatively abundant for acute dosing (once before competition approx. 150 min prior to start) and chronic (up to 6 days of continuous dosing prior to race).  The chronic appears to hold additional benefits beyond the acute, but what's interesting is that there doesn't appear to be any research on 10, 15, 30+ days of continuous dosing to see if there is an additive or cumulative effect of dosing.

Almost all of the studies on beet root juice used this product: http://beet-it.us

Mostly because the company that made it also made a placebo controlled match that was stripped.  It made conducting the studies much more rock solid.

Hope you might find this useful!


----------



## SarahDisney

Catching up...



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine when and which races you will do during a year?



It kinda depends on my mood. If I'm in the mood to run a race, I'll look for races that fit into my schedule. Once I've decided that I want to do a race ... I try to find something that's got an interesting theme or a nice course.
The race I'm doing this weekend is something I'm doing because my cousin is coming into town to do it and wanted me to join him. As nice of an idea as that is, I don't think I'll do it again. I think I'm more freaked out about this race than I have been about any race before.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For the morning runners out there, what is your routine to get yourself up and not only awake but loose before starting a run?



Well, not getting on the computer and reading for an hour is a good start (me and eBooks should not be friends in the morning).
Laying out my clothing the night before is a big thing. I hate picking out running clothing, so I need to have it there or I'll kinda keep delaying. After that, it's just a matter of forcing myself out of bed and getting started. I stretch every morning and walk around the house a little just getting ready, plus I usually walk for 2-5 minutes while my watch decides to find a GPS signal, so with all that, I'm usually fairly loose. Looser than I am later in the day when I've been sitting in a chair all day.


----------



## MrsHull

I don't get up very easily in the morning since I work 5 pm until 1:30 am. So, my earliest run usually starts around 9:30am.  It is already getting too sunny and hot for me by that time. So, you guys have inspired me to try something a little different. I'm going to attempt to get up, run, and then go back to bed.


----------



## Flossbolna

I am very proud to report my May totals: 61km. Might not be much for most people on this thread, but for me it is a personal record. The first time I got over 60km in a month. I am also very happy that I seem to have been able to get into a routine of running one hour on the weekends! I used to be a 30 minute runner for such a long time, sometimes I was able to extend to 45 minutes for my "long" runs. So, this feels great and it is definitely partly due to the motivation I am getting from this thread!

ATTQOTD:
I am not a morning person and only hot weather makes me go out in the mornings. However, it appears that the more often I dot, my body is adjusting. I used to feel horrible for the first 2km at least. Now I warm up with 5 minutes brisk walking and then running is already enjoyable. Since my morning runs are relatively short, I only have some water before I leave and then breakfast after the run. But I am relieved that I am not the only person who needs half an hour to move from bed to road. I always thought most morning runners would just jump out of bed into running clothes and felt a little like a failure that it takes me so long to just wake up enough to go running.


----------



## McNs

DopeyBadger said:


> I found some interesting research on beet root juice and improvements in performance at altitude.  The basis is on how beet root juice contains inorganic nitrates which increases NO (nitric oxide) in the body which in turns helps many cardiovascular functions ("increased blood flow, gas exchange, mitochondrial biogenesis and efficiency, and strengthening of muscle contraction").  There is contradictory research out there but the basis might be the dosage timing and race start because the effect of the beet root juice appears to peak at 2-3 hours.  Some studies started the "race" at 90 min and missed the optimal window.
> 
> "These findings suggests that a high nitrate dose in the form of a BRJ supplement may improve running performance in individuals with a range of aerobic fitness levels conducting moderate and high-intensity exercise in a normobaric hypoxic environment."
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27553127
> 
> "Many competitions, such as the mountain stages in cycling, are held at high altitudes [39 ], where cardiorespiratory endurance is decreased relative to sea level [63 ]. Among the factors that could be responsible for this decrease, we would highlight decreased supply of oxygen to muscles, due to a partial reduction in oxygen pressure. It is known that NO has an important role in the adaptation processes under hypoxic conditions; higher levels of NO2 have been observed in Tibetans [18 ]. In a study of acute response to hypoxia, people who live at sea level who climb to high altitudes and show decreased NO levels have symptoms of acute altitude sickness [64 ,65 ]. The vasodilatory effects of NO may favor oxygen delivery [66 ], and supplementation with beetroot juice could be effective in reducing the ergolytic effects of hypoxia on cardiorespiratory endurance [39 ]."
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5295087/
> 
> The effects of beet root juice may not be limited to high altitude, but may be beneficial for endurance running in general.  The research seems relatively abundant for acute dosing (once before competition approx. 150 min prior to start) and chronic (up to 6 days of continuous dosing prior to race).  The chronic appears to hold additional benefits beyond the acute, but what's interesting is that there doesn't appear to be any research on 10, 15, 30+ days of continuous dosing to see if there is an additive or cumulative effect of dosing.
> 
> Almost all of the studies on beet root juice used this product: http://beet-it.us
> 
> Mostly because the company that made it also made a placebo controlled match that was stripped.  It made conducting the studies much more rock solid.
> 
> Hope you might find this useful!


This all goes to prove, you can't beet a root!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Really proud of May mileage!! *101!!!*


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Feel like I haven't been around here in ages, so figured I would pop my head up again and see what's been going on.  We were down at WDW in May and had a great trip, checking out all of the new stuff going on like Rivers of Light, Happily Ever After and even a preview of Pandora...so many exciting things happening at the World and it just makes me want to go back again soon!

*May Totals*
Swim - 29,000m (1:36/100m)
Bike - 337 miles (20mph)
Run - 137 miles (7:18/mile)
Total Time - 43 hours

Great news here in Southwestern Ontario as our 50m (heated) outdoor pool opened up yesterday!  The pool is only a 10 minute walk from my office downtown and they are open for lane swimming from 12-1:30 every weekday, a great way to spend my lunch hour.  I actually got a little sunburn yesterday, need to remember that sunscreen!  First triathlon of the year coming up this weekend, can't wait.  Good luck to everyone racing this weekend and to those who aren't, get out and enjoy this great weather...we've been waiting a long time for it and it is finally here!


----------



## LSUlakes

MrsHull said:


> I'm going to attempt to get up, run, and then go back to bed.



I dont think this would work for me. lol I am wide awake for some time after a run, but more power to you if it works out. 



Flossbolna said:


> I am very proud to report my May totals: 61km. Might not be much for most people on this thread, but for me it is a personal record. The first time I got over 60km in a month. I am also very happy that I seem to have been able to get into a routine of running one hour on the weekends! I used to be a 30 minute runner for such a long time, sometimes I was able to extend to 45 minutes for my "long" runs. So, this feels great and it is definitely partly due to the motivation I am getting from this thread!



Nice job this month! Glad to hear the thread is helping you achieve your goals!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?

ATTQOTD: I know its a ways off, but it what I have to look forward to. Late April or early May 2018 to WDW. Being that I cant even book a trip yet we have a ways to go. It will be our first trip as a family of 4 though!!!!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: Love this question because we are headed to the World a week from today! Both my kids are so worn down from final exams and final projects.  I can't wait for them to simply have a break let alone get to kick it off at the Happiest Place on Earth. We got APs this year for the first time, for my younger DS and DH and me and I've been wringing every cent out of it. We live in PA and this is my 4th trip on it. Older DS hasn't come with us in 2 years, he's too focused on school work, so I'm excited for him to see all the new and updated attractions.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Catching up after a rough couple of weeks.  I came down with the flu about 10 days ago, after a few days of sicks kids at home while DH was traveling also kept me from getting out running - though not flu for them.  I ran a couple of times over the holiday weekend, feeling like I was ok post flu, but then last Sunday, my asthma started acting up.  It happens for me often after an illness - a few days of false security and then wham, lungs say not so fast with the recovery.  I tried to deal on my own for a couple of days, but then my breathing got pretty bad and I ended up at the doctor Wednesday and on prednisone. 

I am very disappointed, I have my first race since PHM 2016 (so over a year) this weekend.  It is my POT 10 miler for the marathon in January.  Clearly @LSUlakes  I am going to have change my goal for this race to just finish.  My doctor said it was ok to run it if I feel up to it since I am registered, but he said to take it easy and be honest with myself.  I think the prednisone and Singular he prescribed are starting to help, so I think I'll be good to go.  But with 2 runs in the last two weeks, I am not feeling good about my time.  I believe I can finish the distance, but not as fast as I'd hoped.  Luckily I have found a second 10 miler in August, so its not my only shot at POT.  I feel strongly a 10 miler is a better choice than a half for me, so that is what I am focused on.

I think I am even more frustrated because I was doing really well with my training.  Even with a major cutback in the last 2 weeks of the month, I hit 73 miles for the month, which is the most in a long time.  My goal was 80 miles, and I easily would have hit it had I not gotten so sick. 

ATTQOTD:  I head to WDW on Wednesday!!!  My cousin is getting married at Yacht Club next weekend.  She was my flower girl at my wedding, and my daughter is going to be hers  Very excited and looking forward to our trip!  We are there Wednesday night until the following Tuesday, staying at BWV.  Hoping to get a couple early morning runs in around the boardwalk and over to HS.  Looking forward to checking out Pandora and Happily Ever After, although, that will be from afar, as the various wedding festivities are going to prevent us from being in the park to see it.  But we have CA Grill for dinner Monday night, so we'll hope to see it from there I think


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?



I don't want to talk about it. It's been too long since my last trip.
I was hoping to get out to Disneyland at some point in 2017, but unfortunately, it looks like that's not going to happen. Hopefully in 2018...

@LSUlakes - can you change my goal for Sunday's race to 2:29:59. I was thinking about it on my run this AM and I think the 2:20 was too ambitious, but I think I can get below 2:30.

Finally looked up my May total - 64.4 miles. I think it's my second highest total. Pretty cool.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?



October 18 - 26 at the BCVs for F&W!


----------



## Jaxasaurous

QOTD: July 1-5 I'll be in WDW, and July 5-9th I'll be on a Disney Cruise with 2 stops at Castaway Cay. So I have 2 Castaway Cay 5k races to attempt in the heat and humidity!


----------



## KSellers88

February for PHM weekend at WDW! (not soon enough)


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?


January for Dopey and then again in August (2018) for our 10 year Anniversary!!


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: Considering a quick trip to DL over July 4th weekend.


----------



## sidrich

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?


Well, it was going to be Light Side, which would have been my first ever trip to DL. But by the time they open registration I'm guessing other people in our group will have conflicting plans.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?



Heading back for a short adult trip mid-October, staying at the Poly (my favourite!) and, more importantly, eating at both 'Ohana and Tiffins 

Have another trip on the books with the kids mid-November...my wife and I will be running Ragnar South Beach and then going right into a 9-day stay at Old Key West, which will be our longest trip so far.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## ZellyB

Fun Friday ATTQOTD:  Our next trip is January to WDW to finally run Dopey.  YAY!!


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: no current trip plans - which is sad! Though I can't complain too much because we've been to WDW and DL already this year!

I would love to do the DCL itinerary that goes from NYC to Canada/Quebec- but its a tough time with school starting. I'm sure we'll do a long weekend at some point to check out Pandora too.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?



Our next scheduled trip is to DL over Labor Day for the DLH race weekend.  I really enjoyed my first ever visit to DL during last year's DLH weekend, but wished DW had come with me.  So this year she is going to make the trip with me and run the 5k and her first ever 10k!  She was set for the 5k, but when she found out that Monsters, Inc was the 10k theme with a high probability of Mike Wazowski on the medal she decided to try it.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: We sadly don't have our next disney trip planned. I am planning my sister's trip to WDW this fall though, so that's like the next best thing! I am hoping to catch a good deal on flights and make a long weekend within the next year, but other than that, we've thrown around the possibility of marathon weekend in 2019. We love to travel, so try to space our disney trips with other destinations.


----------



## Chaitali

My next trip is to DL for the Avenger's half marathon in November   It will be my first Disneyland race and my first challenge.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: We are going to Orlando Oct. 29-Nov. 5th but will be doing Universal this trip. Of course, since we are staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek we will definitely be going to Disney Springs, the Boardwalk (Ample Hills!) and no trip is complete without breakfast at Whispering Canyon Café.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: September!  We are surprising our kids with a quick trip down before we head to the beach with my in-laws. We are really excited because we are going to be attending the Halloween party as well! The kids are old enough to where we are having to use codenames for the trip now so fingers crossed we don't slip up!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?



WDW in November for Wine and Dine 1/2! First time doing W&D and the Food and Wine Festival and I am very excited!


----------



## Anisum

May Miles:
Run: 55.26 mi
Bike: 29.02 mi!!

This was the first month I tracked my cycling because it's the first month I've done more than a mile or two in one go. I'm getting more comfortable on my bike and I have a mock tri this weekend offered by my local tri club. So I'll be doing 400yd swim, 10mi bike, and 2 mi run in order to get used to transitions and the tri experience.


ATTQOTD: I'm doing a cruise on The Wonder in July!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Late next December as part of Dopey. I didn't learn my lesson and we are going to hit the big crowds again. I think I may have to look for a small trip at some other time to possible check out Pandora, Happily Ever After, etc. without huge waits. We are staying off-site again for Marathon Weekend, so probably no FP+ for Pandora and some other more popular things when our window opens.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: I almost said WDW in October for Food and Wine but forgot I'm going to Paris for the races in September (assuming bib only registration ever opens)! That will complete my every-Disney-park-in-the-world-in-a-year circuit for the second time -- this time including Shanghai (twice)! 

Then back to DL in January for Light Side (assuming it finally gets sorted out).


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  Our next trip to Disney will be January when I go for my third Dopey.  Later this month we are going to Florida on our first cruise and will be visiting Harry Potter but no Disney.  I tried to bring up the idea of "just one day since we are so close" but that wish was crushed when I was shown my running budget and the excellence I have shown in extending that limit; aka going way over budget.  So I am quiting while ahead!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Halloween through 11/5 at Wilderness Lodge for kiddo's birthday + Mickey Halloween party + Food n Wine fest + Pandora + various Wine N Dine races for my family.  Super excited!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Anisum said:


> May Miles:
> Run: 55.26 mi
> Bike: 29.02 mi!!
> 
> This was the first month I tracked my cycling because it's the first month I've done more than a mile or two in one go. I'm getting more comfortable on my bike and I have a mock tri this weekend offered by my local tri club. So I'll be doing 400yd swim, 10mi bike, and 2 mi run in order to get used to transitions and the tri experience.
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm doing a cruise on The Wonder in July!



Yay for biking!  Hope you enjoy your mock tri, I think it's great that your club is putting that on for you guys...it should be really helpful


----------



## SheHulk

DVCFan1994 said:


> ATTQOTD:  I head to WDW on Wednesday!!!  My cousin is getting married at Yacht Club next weekend.  She was my flower girl at my wedding, and my daughter is going to be hers  Very excited and looking forward to our trip!  We are there Wednesday night until the following Tuesday, staying at BWV.  Hoping to get a couple early morning runs in around the boardwalk and over to HS.  Looking forward to checking out Pandora and Happily Ever After, although, that will be from afar, as the various wedding festivities are going to prevent us from being in the park to see it.  But we have CA Grill for dinner Monday night, so we'll hope to see it from there I think


We are staying at Beach Club starting Friday so I'll look out for you! I promise not to crash your wedding 
I'd offer to run with you sometime but I'm planning on being pretty lazy. You can totally message me on here if you decide you want company on an early morning run. I'm bringing clothes but my expectations are not high.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Currently gearing up for our annual July 4th trip to WDW!


----------



## singastory

ATTQOTD: Early September family trip at BLT with TPV. I hope this one plays out as it's my favorite hotel and I want my dad to experience the magic of a TPV. It's still tentative at this point even with room booked and ADRs made. After that it's February for Princess 2018!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

singastory said:


> ATTQOTD: Early September family trip at BLT with TPV. I hope this one plays out as it's my favorite hotel and I want my dad to experience the magic of a TPV. It's still tentative at this point even with room booked and ADRs made. After that it's February for Princess 2018!



In my opinion the HEA viewing for fireworks is still great from areas outside of MK.  We watched HEA from the Hub our first night and I loved it, but there was so much going on with the Castle show, lasers, fireworks etc that it was hard to focus.  We watched it again from further away, down at the Main Street Train Station, and it was not as good.  You could see bits and pieces of the Castle show but you knew you were missing out.  However, we were able to watch the fireworks only from Ohana (with the soundtrack piped in) and it was fantastic!  You didn't see any of the Castle, obviously, but we were really able to enjoy the fireworks and the soundtrack.  I imagine it will be the same from your TPV room or TOTW...enjoy!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?



January 2018 for Dopey. That's sadly the only vacation we have scheduled right now. All our plans for this year got tossed out the window when we got recalled to the Death Star.


----------



## michigandergirl

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?



January to run my first Dopey!!! Only 7 months away! I'm going with my best friends and we're staying at the Beach Club. Hoping my kids won't be too upset I'm leaving them behind...we just took them in April, so hopefully they got their fix!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Dopey 2018

While I'm posting, on an unrelated topic: I got my Peachtree Road Race number yesterday. This will be my 31st PRR. Still managing to squeak into corral A!

And yes, I have all 30 shirts, which means I have shirts older than some of you.


----------



## sourire

Headed to DL for the 10K over Labor Day weekend with my mom! It'll be her first DL trip and first DL race. Now that I think about it, we have never done a runDisney 10K, so lots of firsts. I can't wait to show her Carsland! Then, to WDW for marathon weekend 2018 with my mom-in-law. Still trying to convince others to join in on that party...
DH says I plotted this so I could somehow go to both...we wouldn't want to leave any of the moms out...


----------



## singastory

CheapRunnerMike said:


> In my opinion the HEA viewing for fireworks is still great from areas outside of MK.  We watched HEA from the Hub our first night and I loved it, but there was so much going on with the Castle show, lasers, fireworks etc that it was hard to focus.  We watched it again from further away, down at the Main Street Train Station, and it was not as good.  You could see bits and pieces of the Castle show but you knew you were missing out.  However, we were able to watch the fireworks only from Ohana (with the soundtrack piped in) and it was fantastic!  You didn't see any of the Castle, obviously, but we were really able to enjoy the fireworks and the soundtrack.  I imagine it will be the same from your TPV room or TOTW...enjoy!


Thanks for the info! My dad is traumatized at the loss of Wishes but the jury is still out for me. I'm excited to watch HEA from multiple angles to narrow down my opinion. I only saw the live premiere broadcast and I had similar thoughts about it being hard to focus. Both of my sisters have mobility issues (and my dad now has heart issues...) so BLT is safer and more comfortable for everyone. Plus, you can watch everything in your pajamas!!


----------



## Nole95

January 2018.  My wife and I are doing Dopey.


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?



No trip planned right now. We are heading to London and Paris this summer and doing a 10 day trip to Ireland next year. My husband isn't a huge fan of Disney so its hard to convince him that we need to go there. He always says he is resigned to the fact that we will go at some point, but is in no rush - he argues that we should travel to Europe now while we don't have kids and can do Disney later. We are planning a big family trip for the 50th in a few years, but I am hoping to get in a quick trip prior to that to see Pandora and HEA.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?



I think I may be taking the Fun part out of Fun Friday.

No Disney trip planned nor even discussed.  My wife is not a huge fan (doesn't hate it; just thinks there are better trips out there), and our last trip albeit fun was just so-so from a magic/novel/interesting perspective.  It felt somewhat plain.  We have now visited WDW four times in the last eight years, and I feel we've sort of done it all.  There are definitely rides, shows, and tours we haven't done, but there is nothing strongly pulling us back.  As a Disney fan, it pains me that I am even typing this.  We may still have one trip in our future at some point, but it will likely be a couple years.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

May Miles: 36 plus 30 miles bike. Not bad as I had to have 4 weeks off running in April-May.

This includes my first Super Sprint Tri which I did on Monday (400m, 20k, 5k). Had a spectacular case of jelly legs after getting off the bike but felt good otherwise. 



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?


ATTQOTD: WDW January 2018 for Dopey + family vacation, I can't wait. We are planning on reproducing some photos from previous trips.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Dopeyintraining said:


> May Miles: 36 plus 30 miles bike. Not bad as I had to have 4 weeks off running in April-May.
> 
> This includes my first Super Sprint Tri which I did on Monday (400m, 20k, 5k). *Had a spectacular case of jelly legs after getting off the bike* but felt good otherwise.
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD: WDW January 2018 for Dopey + family vacation, I can't wait. We are planning on reproducing some photos from previous trips.



Everyone should experience this at least once...such a strange feeling!


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: WDW in January for Dopey #3!!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: WDW in January for my first ever marathon!  Then our first family trip to DL next May for Tink races!


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD we're doing a Disney Double this year! Plan all along was first visit to WDW early October. One of the routes from NZ is via LAX, so we thought it would be rude to be so close to DL and not visit! So we now have 3 nights at DLH, 4 nights NOLA, 1 night Universal Orlando, then 9 nights WDW split between POR and BC.


----------



## ywgckp

ATTQOTD: October, for a 7 day Western Caribbean cruise on the Fantasy, followed by the W&D half!  And then after that, my first ever Marathon in January...


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I had no plans for a Disney trip for the foreseeable future after a regular trip in 12/2014, Tink in 5/2015, and W&D in 11/2015.  We were letting things recharge a bit and let some new stuff get added and the construction die down.  Although now that my running group is planning a WDW HM girls trip for 2018, then my answer might be "January 2018"... except I don't know if I want to commit to that, a week after I already kinda sorta committed. 

How quickly things change, my leg was feeling so much better 2 weeks ago, and last Wednesday when we started talking about it, all I had was a little twinge of pain in my piriformis/glute when I did that hill workout.  Now a week and a half later, I'm moving around like an old lady, I can't sleep at night because of pain and numbness/tingling in my leg, and my PT told me no running until my leg feels better.  And no pilates or yoga either!  I don't know when that will be now, plus I'm terrified that whatever back issue is causing my leg issues is never going to go away.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?


Fun Friday! I'm at WDW right now! However I'm headed to the airport as I leave tonight....


----------



## MrsHull

Great question of the day! I love hearing about all these trips. Our next one is the week after Thanksgiving at WDW. Just made our ADRs. 

As for my get up early plan, I couldn't get out of bed! After my 8 hours, I went out for my run at 10 am. It was my third and final attempt at a big loop near my home. It would have given me 5.8 miles. But, after falling and getting scraped up and then being chased by a mean dog, I cut it short somewhere between 3 and 4 miles and begged for a ride home from a farmer.


----------



## drante

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?



ATTQOTD: 2018 Disneyland Tinkerbell Half Marathon as long as it's still happening.  Otherwise, I'd pick another race to go to next year, preferably at Disneyland.


----------



## PrincessMickey

MrsHull said:


> I don't get up very easily in the morning since I work 5 pm until 1:30 am. So, my earliest run usually starts around 9:30am.  It is already getting too sunny and hot for me by that time. So, you guys have inspired me to try something a little different. I'm going to attempt to get up, run, and then go back to bed.


I'm in the same boat working swing shift. I run 2 of the days I work around 9ish but I might try for a bit sooner. My long run day is Friday, a day off of work, so I actually did this. I woke myself up way early and went out, it did help being a bit cooler out. By the time I got home and showered I was pretty wide awake and don't think I could've gone back to sleep, I did take a nap in the early afternoon though.

ATTQOTD Next trip will be January for my first half marathon!!


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I know its a ways off, but it what I have to look forward to. Late April or early May 2018 to WDW. Being that I cant even book a trip yet we have a ways to go. It will be our first trip as a family of 4 though!!!!



Congrats on your April trip!  I love WDW in the spring with Flower and Garden and cooler weather.

*ATTQOTD*:  We currently have 2 trips planned to WDW:  a short anniversary trip the end of July at Kidani and Dark Side Challenge in April 2018 at Poly.


*May Run Recap*

Runs:   14
Miles:   37.05
Pace:    14:11

My starting pace at the beginning of May was 14:28 and ending pace of 13:31.  I'm consistently under 14 minutes now!


----------



## Simba's Girl

Friday QOTD: January for the Marathon weekend in which I'm secretly hoping for a bounce back that coincides with another race weekend...


----------



## sidrich

Race update: We had great weather for the Frierhoffers Run for Women 5k in Albany this weekend. I saw at least 4 Wonder Woman capes in my corral- and this is not a costumed event! It's a  local race with a LOT of local track and field teams with nimble youngins sprinting ahead like gazelles. (All of whom seemed to stick around afterwards to inexplicably and effortlessly run laps up and down the park like they didn't just run a race - while I walked my spent self home) But I guess with the movie opening this weekend (and perhaps in response to some of the brohaha about Austins Women's Only screenings) there was a lot of lady superhero spirit.

It's a really well done race- they have you lined up by estimated finish time, but there's just one start so you all go at once- but they start out with all four lanes of Washington Ave open, and the course doesn't narrow until after the first kilometer, and even then it's only to two lanes. they even had two bands on the course, plenty of food at the finish. And more bread and big boxes of cookies. Almost too many cookies- almost. I was shooting for under 30 minutes and came in at 27:47, almost five minutes under my previous 5k, back when I started training for Princess. Will definitely run this one again, I'm a sucker for races where the start line is walking distance to my house.
Also, cookies.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

sidrich said:


> I'm a sucker for races where the start line is walking distance to my house.
> Also, cookies.



How cool is that? Walking to the starting line? I can safely say here in rural North Georgia that is never going to happen.

Plus cookies, which are obviously calorie-free after running a 5K.

Congrats on the 5 minute improvement!


----------



## Baloo in MI

I am a bit late on this, finally counted it all up last night.  I took a rest week after the marathon last weekend so my numbers were lower than I hoped; but the rest for my legs was good.  Today's run felt strong as I shift completely to time measured runs and not distance.  8 weeks to my 12 hour race...  I may have just pee'd myself.

May Milage:
Running - 165.5
Biking - 88

Good luck to everyone with races this weekend!


----------



## Flossbolna

ATTQOTD: Shanghai Disneyland this month, followed by Tokyo Disney Resort! Very excited about my first trip to Asia. I guess I will not run outside in Shanghai when we are there. The air quality is scary!! I guess this is a good enough reason to use a treadmill (thinking of the question a few days ago...)


----------



## camaker

Race report for Race 13.1 Raleigh Spring Half Marathon, aka “Momma said there’d be days like these!”

The final race of my spring racing season rolled around this morning.  All looked good heading out to the starting line with a start temp in the mid-60s and manageable humidity.  With previous halfs of 1:52 (PR), 1:53 and 1:58 (tough course) this spring I was looking forward to taking a run at another PR on what looked to be a relatively flat course, bar the starting and finishing mile to two miles.

I normally train listening to audiobooks and race without a phone or headphones, but I’d read some research that claimed that listening to music can reduce the perception of effort during activity.  Looking for any edge I could, I decided to give it a shot.  You know what they say about nothing new on race day?  Well, there’s a reason they say it.

The race started right on time at 7:15 and a few seconds later I crossed the starting mat in a jostling pack.  I felt/heard something hit the ground behind me just after the mat and looked back to see the Roo Pouch with my phone lying on the ground 20 feet or so behind me, just about 20 yards after the mat!  I hadn’t gotten it secured properly and it got jostled out.  I then became “that guy at the start” trying to swim like a salmon back upstream to my phone.  Of course I was in the front quarter of the starting pack, with all the traffic coming right back at me!  Once I got it retrieved, it had lost connectivity with my headphones and I had to futz around getting everything restarted and then re-situated.  I think I lost 30+ seconds in the first quarter mile just dealing with that, but it set the tone.

From there, I was in my own head.  I spent the next couple of miles trying to get back the time I’d lost rather than just settling into my pacing and dealing with the situation.  Mistake #3 right there, if you’re scoring at home.  I tend to be a rhythm runner, settling into a target pace, putting things on autopilot and cruising from there.  Today I could never find that spot to settle into.  I think part of it was due to the music messing with my natural rhythm.  I think that another part was due to the <2 week turnaround from the uber-hilly NCRC Half.  My legs never felt like they were fully there and my guess is that they were not fully recovered, at least not to the point of PR race readiness. 

The sun came out and began to heat things up pretty quickly.  While in the shade of the greenways, the temperatures were quite manageable, but they got warm pretty quickly in full sun as it got into the mid-70s.  It was quite apparent that a PR was not in the books for today, so I set my sights on 1:55.  Even then, pacing was a struggle.  It didn’t seem too far out of the realm of possibility until I hit mile 11.5 or so.  The last 1.5 miles transitioned from smooth, rolling greenway to a constant uphill climb to the finish, the consequence of running the smooth bottom of Crabtree Valley meaning you had to climb out of it at some point.  I don’t know whether it was good or bad that it was not a straight stretch of the course.  It’s hard to tell if it’s worse looking up a never ending 1.5 mile hill or running short stretches uphill to turn a corner only to see another uphill staring you in the face. 

My wife was running the 5k version of the race as her first ever chip-timed event as she gets ready for DLH weekend.  My thought coming through that stretch was “I hope they didn’t have the 5k finish through here”.  Then I saw the “5k Mile 2” sign and knew she hadn’t had a good day, either.

Ultimately, I made it to the finish line in 1:57:17, only a minute faster than my previous race on a much tougher course.  All in all, a disappointing day.  Looking back on it now, though, I think I may have been too aggressive with my expectations.  Then I compounded that with mental mistakes and misguided experimentation.  I’m still not happy with the time, but it is my 4th fastest half, 3 of which have been run this spring.  It also completes the local Half Marathon Triple Crown (Tobacco Road Half, NCRC, Race 13.1) and who doesn’t like a little extra bling!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

Congratulations if any of ya'll did the BayKeepers Grandman Tri today.  You have my admiration for jumping into the Bay!!!  We had to relocate our long run today because I forgot it was going on so if you saw 2 crazy people jogging while cheering you on between miles 12 and 15 biking, that would have been us!


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQOTD: going to WDW in late Sept-early Oct with my SIL and my youngest DS14. SIL has been to WDW for one day about 12 years ago, so this is her 50th birthday present. How can you make it to 50 without a proper trip to Disney?! 

I'm also considering a November trip to run W&D if I can find a bib and travel partner. I have airline credit that expires at the end of the year, plus an AP, so....


----------



## Miranda

Apparently I got a time for my 5K today that I did not run.  I emailed the timing company to get them to remove me.  

It was a 15K that started at 9:30, then a 5K that started at 10, and the finish lines were in the same spot. I took off for my water station that I was volunteering at at about 9:25, and we were at mile 4, so we finished up about 10:30, packed up the cups and dragged the table back down onto the beach (our table was a picnic table from the lake beach we were set up at), and started heading back.  We got back and then I made my way over to the finish area to wait for my friends that were doing the 15K... I guess it must have been right around 10:48, because I have a 48:06 result for the 5K.  

My bib was in my bag, and I was walking on the opposite side of the road from the timing mats, but it still registered me (the mats were only on one lane of traffic because the road was not closed, so there was a cop directing the local traffic around the side without the mats).  So I guess if anyone is wondering, you can pass pretty darn far from timing mats and it still registers you!


----------



## baxter24

I ran the Raleigh 13.1 10k this morning. It was supposed to be a race for my dad to get corral placement for January but he backed out because he didn't think he was ready. I had planned on just taking it easy and ended up taking it even easier becasue of my kids legos. Yep, you read that right. Yesterday morning, I accidentally stepped on a lego and ended up falling down trying to catch myself. I thought my pride was the only thing that was hurt but I ended up smacking my foot on one of the 100 toys that managed to get on the playroom floor. My foot isn't really hurt (no sprain or break) but it's just sore where it smacked on the floor.

I decided I would take it easy for the race and realized a mile in that attempting to speed up aggregated my foot. The race had a hilly start and a nasty, continuous hill for the last mile. I had to take two short walk breaks the last mile because the continuous uphill put pressure on my foot. The weather was great and the crowd support/volunteers were nice. I think we really lucked out with weather today becasue I did a race this same weekend last year and remember sweating a ton at the 7am start. Hope everyone has a great rest of the weekend!


----------



## DIS-OH

Fun Friday answer: WDW trip--Next week for a Girls Trip with DDs and Granddaughter,  July with DH, probably Labor Day weekend with DH and DD#2, likely sometime between Thanksgiving and New Years, then Feb 2018 for PHW weekend.


And, no, I don't live close by. And, yes, we have Annual Passes.


----------



## Wendy98

I just got back last Sunday from WDW.  We have a big California trip in July and will check out DL for the first time--so excited.  We are planning a November trip since kids have a week off (although we won't go for that long).  Debating if I want to do WDW marathon again,if so, that would just be dh and myself.

Nope, I don't live close either and yes to Annual Passes.  And yes to a Disney addiction...


----------



## cburnett11

Very late but...

May Mileage:  158.2


----------



## SarahDisney

Reporting in on my experience at the NYCRUNS Narrows Half Marathon today ...

*The Race & The Course*:
_The Good:_
- Flat! No hills to speak of, which is wonderful.
- Lots of water stops, plenty of water and Gatorade, even for those of us at the back of the pack.
- Things were decently organized. I got my bib and shirt with no problems, bag check was fine, I got my medal right away - it's a fairly small race management company, but mostly they keep things running okay.

_The Eh:_
- The race was a series of out-and-backs, and there wasn't anything separating the out runners from the back runners (other than runners behaving themselves)
- The scenery (along the water and under the Verrazano-Narrows Bridge) was nice at first, but got a little boring after a while.

_The Bad:_
- So. Flipping. Sunny. No shade at all. It felt about 10,000 degrees warmer than it actually was because of the lack of shade.

*My Race Experience*:
I ran this one with two of my cousins, which was nice. We each ran at our own pace, but we hung out before the race, and I saw them both a few times during the race, which was nice. My plan was to run the first mile, do 4:1 intervals for miles 2-12, and run the last 1.1 ... the plan worked for miles 1-12, but I just couldn't run that last mile. I struggled a lot in the last 1.5 miles. I was nauseated for a lot of the race, and while I tried to take in more electrolytes, it wasn't helping as much as I wanted.
I leapfrogged a few people over the course of the race, including a girl I went to college with and a really encouraging woman wearing awesome pants. I kinda like leapfrogging people ... it lets me know that I'm not totally all over the place with my pace (either that or the people I'm leapfrogging are also all over the place).
One of my goals for this race was to finish really strong, and I didn't feel like I did that. I did, however, feel pretty good for most of the race, which is really all I can ask for. I haven't fully figured out the half marathon distance, but I'm getting better.

*Official Time: 2:31:08.* Just a little over my goal. I had sub-2:30 in my sights before I crapped out. If I had managed to run the whole last mile, I would have made it.
Oh well, maybe next race.

*Would I Do It Again?* Possibly. If my cousins wanted to do it again, I'd do it, but I don't know that I'd do it on my own.
*Would I Recommend It For Someone Else*? If you don't mind the sun and some repetitive scenery, sure. It was a nice race. Just not anything to write home about.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Anisum said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm doing a cruise on The Wonder in July!


If you're cruising on the Wonder in July, you're obviously going to Alaska. I did that one last July (my first ever cruise) and it was incredible. Have an absolutely amazing time!


----------



## keahgirl8

I'm trying to get back on track with running after having to walk for various reasons.  I did a 5K this morning and had planned to walk 2 miles and run/walk the rest.  Not only did I do that without pain, but my time was so much faster than I expected!  I feel really good about my progress, and my half next year doesn't seem so impossible any more.  A good day.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I've got my 4th half marathon coming up next Saturday and I haven't run in 2 weeks.  Life has been so busy since I just went through a move. Good thing I did the Dark Side Challenge in April so it won't be a complete shock to the system. I'm hoping to get in a couple more runs this week and then I know it will be slow on Saturday. As of right now, the weather forecast looks better than for this event last year, so I'm hoping it holds up. It's been so rainy here for the past several weeks so a dry day would be great.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Happy to report that my first 10 miler, the Newport 10 Miler (Rhode Island) went very well, especially given how sick I've been the last 2 weeks.  My asthma has been horrendous, so I had decided to just plan on finishing, and not go for my goal necessarily.  I was still using my inhaler every few hours yesterday, but felt better than the previous day. 

My initial goal was 1:50, trying to get a time that would move me to around corral I.  But I decided I'd just try to stay under 1:55.  I knew I have another possible 10 miler at the end of the summer, so I just wanted something to use for proof to get me out of the way back. 

The course was very crowded to start, which I actually liked, because it helps alleviate my tendency to start too fast.  Mile 1 came in right at my old goal pace.  I told myself to slow down, but actually did miles 2 and 3 a little faster.  I started really thinking at that point.  I felt good, but wasn't sure how long I could keep up a decent effort.  I wanted to give it a go, but with no runs over 5 miles in 3 weeks, I was worried about falling apart, or making my health worse.  Mile 4 went fine.  Mile 5 I got a bad side cramp, and there was a bit of confusion at a water station.  It was slower, but I still felt good.  From mile 6 I just was trying to stay around 10:30/mile.  I went 10:25, 10:05, 9:58, 9:59 and 10:26.  That last mile is a bit disappointing because I had it in me to be faster, but the race was held at Fort Adams in Newport, RI, and the entrance/exit is tight.  So runners had a narrow lane, and I had to wait for some chances to pass people.  It was also uphill

All in all, I ended up at 1:41:30 for my official time.  So I beat my original goal!  The course was absolutely beautiful.  The first 6ish miles were past all the famous Newport mansions along the coast.  It was constantly rolling little hills.  The end was through a pretty village section.  I would do this race again in a heartbeat. 

@LSUlakes here's my official time for page one:  
04 - DVCFan1994 - Newport 10 Miler (1:50:00 / 1:41:30)

One other thing, the fact I got a better than expected time despite my health issues over the last few weeks is making me wonder if I have been too easy on myself, and not challenging myself enough?  Maybe I have to do some reevaluating of my paces.  Or - did all the extra rest leave me with legs that were ready to run faster than usual?


----------



## cavepig

So I thought this was interesting, I had a friend run the dam 2 dam half in Iowa this weekend and I was looking at the results and it said
*Gun time, chip timer family emergency*! So that would suck if you were wanting to use it for a proof. I couldn't figure out though how they could get gun time but not chip, unless they did it the old fashioned by hand way or something on their Facebook page said they had finish mats but not start mats, I don't know, but I would have been disappointed.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Friday QOTD:  My next trip if January for marathon weekend.  I am probably doing Goofy, I am just nervous to pull the trigger.  I ran again today and I think I am on 4 runs that are pain free.  If I can string together a few more I will finally register.  But, I am going with my friend Kate and we are staying at the Contemporary.  She is doing her first 1/2 marathon and we are celebrating her 40th birthday and hopefully my finalized divorce.  I am excited to go back.  I wanted to take a quick trip this summer to surprise the kids but I just couldn't swing it financially on whim.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## Jaxasaurous

sidrich said:


> Race update: We had great weather for the Frierhoffers Run for Women 5k in Albany this weekend. I saw at least 4 Wonder Woman capes in my corral- and this is not a costumed event! It's a  local race with a LOT of local track and field teams with nimble youngins sprinting ahead like gazelles. (All of whom seemed to stick around afterwards to inexplicably and effortlessly run laps up and down the park like they didn't just run a race - while I walked my spent self home) But I guess with the movie opening this weekend (and perhaps in response to some of the brohaha about Austins Women's Only screenings) there was a lot of lady superhero spirit.
> 
> It's a really well done race- they have you lined up by estimated finish time, but there's just one start so you all go at once- but they start out with all four lanes of Washington Ave open, and the course doesn't narrow until after the first kilometer, and even then it's only to two lanes. they even had two bands on the course, plenty of food at the finish. And more bread and big boxes of cookies. Almost too many cookies- almost. I was shooting for under 30 minutes and came in at 27:47, almost five minutes under my previous 5k, back when I started training for Princess. Will definitely run this one again, I'm a sucker for races where the start line is walking distance to my house.
> Also, cookies.


I ran that race 2 years ago, and it is a very organized race especially for a 5k distance. The cookies at the end are great.
The weather yesterday was perfect, I'm glad you had a great race and cookies.


----------



## McNs

No running for me this weekend - I managed to tweak my calf Friday night running up the very same hill that tweaked it back in January. Experience from then was the best thging to do was not run! It's feeling fine now so might head out tomorrow for a gentle exploratory jog.


----------



## JulieODC

DVCFan1994 said:


> Happy to report that my first 10 miler, the Newport 10 Miler (Rhode Island) went very well, especially given how sick I've been the last 2 weeks.  My asthma has been horrendous, so I had decided to just plan on finishing, and not go for my goal necessarily.  I was still using my inhaler every few hours yesterday, but felt better than the previous day.
> 
> My initial goal was 1:50, trying to get a time that would move me to around corral I.  But I decided I'd just try to stay under 1:55.  I knew I have another possible 10 miler at the end of the summer, so I just wanted something to use for proof to get me out of the way back.
> 
> The course was very crowded to start, which I actually liked, because it helps alleviate my tendency to start too fast.  Mile 1 came in right at my old goal pace.  I told myself to slow down, but actually did miles 2 and 3 a little faster.  I started really thinking at that point.  I felt good, but wasn't sure how long I could keep up a decent effort.  I wanted to give it a go, but with no runs over 5 miles in 3 weeks, I was worried about falling apart, or making my health worse.  Mile 4 went fine.  Mile 5 I got a bad side cramp, and there was a bit of confusion at a water station.  It was slower, but I still felt good.  From mile 6 I just was trying to stay around 10:30/mile.  I went 10:25, 10:05, 9:58, 9:59 and 10:26.  That last mile is a bit disappointing because I had it in me to be faster, but the race was held at Fort Adams in Newport, RI, and the entrance/exit is tight.  So runners had a narrow lane, and I had to wait for some chances to pass people.  It was also uphill
> 
> All in all, I ended up at 1:41:30 for my official time.  So I beat my original goal!  The course was absolutely beautiful.  The first 6ish miles were past all the famous Newport mansions along the coast.  It was constantly rolling little hills.  The end was through a pretty village section.  I would do this race again in a heartbeat.
> 
> @LSUlakes here's my official time for page one:
> 04 - DVCFan1994 - Newport 10 Miler (1:50:00 / 1:41:30)
> 
> One other thing, the fact I got a better than expected time despite my health issues over the last few weeks is making me wonder if I have been too easy on myself, and not challenging myself enough?  Maybe I have to do some reevaluating of my paces.  Or - did all the extra rest leave me with legs that were ready to run faster than usual?



Congrats on beating your goal- and thanks for the great race report! This race is on my list for the future -a bunch of women from my running club ran yesterday, but I didn't have it in me after 2 recent halfs. Next year!

On a side note- I have been wondering the same thing about my training and race paces after beating my goal at Tink. I do often come back to the advice I hear
From runners on here that training slightly
Slower means a faster race pace.


----------



## Anisum

*DisneyDreamer said:


> If you're cruising on the Wonder in July, you're obviously going to Alaska. I did that one last July (my first ever cruise) and it was incredible. Have an absolutely amazing time!


Guilty as charged. I'm very excited for Alaska. I definitely will!



cavepig said:


> So I thought this was interesting, I had a friend run the dam 2 dam half in Iowa this weekend and I was looking at the results and it said
> *Gun time, chip timer family emergency*! So that would suck if you were wanting to use it for a proof. I couldn't figure out though how they could get gun time but not chip, unless they did it the old fashioned by hand way or something on their Facebook page said they had finish mats but not start mats, I don't know, but I would have been disappointed.


I've had something similar happen and it does suck (it actually was a PoT race for me). For me, the timing company was actually there but their start timer malfunctioned. So they were able to use the finish timer and the chips on the bibs for clock time. It does surprise me somewhat that they would have finish mats if it was an emergency but maybe the timer was in the process of setting up when they got a call about the emergency.


----------



## DopeyBadger

DVCFan1994 said:


> One other thing, the fact I got a better than expected time despite my health issues over the last few weeks is making me wonder if I have been too easy on myself, and not challenging myself enough? Maybe I have to do some reevaluating of my paces. Or - did all the extra rest leave me with legs that were ready to run faster than usual?



These are the paces I would suggest training at based on your 10 miler of 1:41:30.





About 80% of the training would be at "long run" pace or slower.  In ideal weather conditions, that would be an 11:33 min/mile.  I've also included a temperature + dew point adjustment table for new pacing based on increasing summer temps.



JulieODC said:


> On a side note- I have been wondering the same thing about my training and race paces after beating my goal at Tink. I do often come back to the advice I hear
> From runners on here that training slightly
> Slower means a faster race pace.



Based on your recent 5k PR and HM PR (which are race equivalent), these are the paces I would suggest training at:

 

 

Again, 80% at "long run" or slower.

Happy to explain any of this if you'd like.


----------



## GreatLakes

I did the inaugural Youngstown half marathon yesterday.  There were some glaring mistakes but it was put on by a small group of people who appeared to be employees at Youngstown State University so I can forgive a less than stellar first attempt.  It was small with only about 1,200 people between the full, half, and 5K. 

*The good:* The course was pretty much all through parks and was absolutely beautiful.  There were points where the flowers and trees smelled so potent it was like running through a Yankee candle store but it was nice and made you feel like you were running through the wilderness.  It was a hilly course with very little flat but with only a few exceptions the hills were not terrible, just an added challenge.  I managed to place in my age group for only the second time at a half and came in the top 15 for the first time ever.  I got passed by two people in the last mile but I just couldn't stay with them.

*The not good: *Only two water stops had sports drinks.  I don't mind personally because that is all I take during a half but most races have some sports drink options, especially when the temps and humidity have a chance of shooting up as they do for a June race.

There was not a lot of course support from the community but that isn't really the organizer's fault.  I suspect having the race through the parks limited the support some as people couldn't just walk out their front door.  I don't mind running through solitude and boy did I.  After about mile 2 I was alone for the vast majority of the race.  I couldn't see anyone ahead or behind me.  Two full runners caught up to me about mile 5 or 6 and we ran together until they split off for the full course and I started catching a runner around mile 8 and closed him down to maybe 100 yards but couldn't get any closer.  Then the two runners came out of nowhere to pass me in the last mile, one in a "Wenger Out" shirt which was pretty funny if you follow the EPL.

There were also some challenges with the course itself.  It ended up about a quarter mile short because at least everyone near the front didn't make a turn in the last mile.  There was no one directing us and no markings so unless someone showed up later to redirect people everyone ran the course short.  There were also some turns with no one out there throughout the course.  If you are a seasoned runner you could interpret the way the cones or streets were blocked to keep going the right way but I'm not sure it would be obvious to newer runners.  Hopefully they managed to get someone out there before too long.

It is probably a one and done or at least a one and wait a few years before trying again.  There are a lot of relatively local halves for me so while I try to give each one shot they have to be really good to get me back for a second chance.  This was about an hour from home so close enough to just sleep at home but far enough it required a super early wake up and drive.

ETA: They also had one medal for the full and half that said Full and Half marathon.  Not really a big deal but I think races with over 1,000 people in it should have separate medals for the two distances.



DopeyBadger said:


> I found some interesting research on beet root juice and improvements in performance at altitude.  The basis is on how beet root juice contains inorganic nitrates which increases NO (nitric oxide) in the body which in turns helps many cardiovascular functions ("increased blood flow, gas exchange, mitochondrial biogenesis and efficiency, and strengthening of muscle contraction").  There is contradictory research out there but the basis might be the dosage timing and race start because the effect of the beet root juice appears to peak at 2-3 hours.  Some studies started the "race" at 90 min and missed the optimal window.
> 
> "These findings suggests that a high nitrate dose in the form of a BRJ supplement may improve running performance in individuals with a range of aerobic fitness levels conducting moderate and high-intensity exercise in a normobaric hypoxic environment."
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27553127
> 
> "Many competitions, such as the mountain stages in cycling, are held at high altitudes [39 ], where cardiorespiratory endurance is decreased relative to sea level [63 ]. Among the factors that could be responsible for this decrease, we would highlight decreased supply of oxygen to muscles, due to a partial reduction in oxygen pressure. It is known that NO has an important role in the adaptation processes under hypoxic conditions; higher levels of NO2 have been observed in Tibetans [18 ]. In a study of acute response to hypoxia, people who live at sea level who climb to high altitudes and show decreased NO levels have symptoms of acute altitude sickness [64 ,65 ]. The vasodilatory effects of NO may favor oxygen delivery [66 ], and supplementation with beetroot juice could be effective in reducing the ergolytic effects of hypoxia on cardiorespiratory endurance [39 ]."
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5295087/
> 
> The effects of beet root juice may not be limited to high altitude, but may be beneficial for endurance running in general.  The research seems relatively abundant for acute dosing (once before competition approx. 150 min prior to start) and chronic (up to 6 days of continuous dosing prior to race).  The chronic appears to hold additional benefits beyond the acute, but what's interesting is that there doesn't appear to be any research on 10, 15, 30+ days of continuous dosing to see if there is an additive or cumulative effect of dosing.
> 
> Almost all of the studies on beet root juice used this product: http://beet-it.us
> 
> Mostly because the company that made it also made a placebo controlled match that was stripped.  It made conducting the studies much more rock solid.
> 
> Hope you might find this useful!



Thank you very much for that information.  Off to find some beet root juice.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?



Nothing definite yet but it will be WDW one way or another.  I'm waiting on the agenda from one of our vendors that is having their annual technology conference at the Swan & Dolphin in October.  If it makes sense to go I'll go to that.  If not the next trip will be to visit family in Melbourne with a day or two at Disney added on by I don't know when that will be yet.  Might be this year in early December or next year but we will see.



cavepig said:


> So I thought this was interesting, I had a friend run the dam 2 dam half in Iowa this weekend and I was looking at the results and it said
> *Gun time, chip timer family emergency*! So that would suck if you were wanting to use it for a proof. I couldn't figure out though how they could get gun time but not chip, unless they did it the old fashioned by hand way or something on their Facebook page said they had finish mats but not start mats, I don't know, but I would have been disappointed.



My guess is either the emergency happened during the set up (most likely) or the race company owned one mat and the timing company was going to bring the timing equipment.  I have done races where the only mat was the finish mat so everyone's clock starts with the gun but ends when they individually finish.  I also suspect they decided to just go with the stopwatch and pull tabs for the timing.


----------



## BikeFan

Race Report for the Baltimore 10-Miler:  I wasn't sure how I wanted to approach this one; I was running it with my brother-in-law Tony as part of our pursuit of the King Crab Challenge (Frederick Half, Baltimore 10, and Baltimore Half in Oct.), so I could run it with him or try for a 10 Miler PR, which has room for improvement.  At the last minute I decided to stick with Tony, and we aimed for a sub-2 hour PR for him.  It was a hilly course and he was fading toward the end, but he managed to hang tough and finish under 2:00.  He got a shiny new medal and equally shiny new PR of 1:59:50 as his rewards.  It was great to cross the line with him, and June is off to a great start.  

Hope everyone else had a great running weekend!


----------



## JulieODC

@DopeyBadger - thank you for calculating that! As I suspected, most of my runs are done faster than my long run estimated pace.

So does that mean I am not pushing hard enough during races?


----------



## camaker

JulieODC said:


> @DopeyBadger - thank you for calculating that! As I suspected, most of my runs are done faster than my long run estimated pace.
> 
> So does that mean I am not pushing hard enough during races?



To the contrary, I'm pretty sure it means you're pushing too hard during training and not devoting enough of your mileage to the easy paces that build your aerobic endurance base.  At least 80% of your training should be done at the easy and long run paces that @DopeyBadger calculated out for you.  The other 20% should be at paces closer to race tempo.


----------



## DVCFan1994

DopeyBadger said:


> These are the paces I would suggest training at based on your 10 miler of 1:41:30.
> 
> View attachment 242078
> 
> View attachment 242077
> 
> About 80% of the training would be at "long run" pace or slower.  In ideal weather conditions, that would be an 11:33 min/mile.  I've also included a temperature + dew point adjustment table for new pacing based on increasing summer temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your recent 5k PR and HM PR (which are race equivalent), these are the paces I would suggest training at:
> 
> View attachment 242082
> 
> View attachment 242081
> 
> Again, 80% at "long run" or slower.
> 
> Happy to explain any of this if you'd like.



Thanks for this information @DopeyBadger, I really appreciate it!  I definitely need to get better about watching my pacing.  Currently I aim more for keeping my heart rate in certain ranges regardless of pacing, so some days I'm slow but in the zone and other days I am faster in the same zone.  I am wondering, would you say these paces hold if the time yesterday was not an all out race effort?  And how often would you recommend recalculating these paces, and how do you retest them?  11:33 for a long run seems slow to me, but I have a history of running too hard too often, so it is not surprising.  




JulieODC said:


> @DopeyBadger - thank you for calculating that! As I suspected, most of my runs are done faster than my long run estimated pace.
> 
> So does that mean I am not pushing hard enough during races?



I had the same initial reaction to reading my suggested paces 



camaker said:


> To the contrary, I'm pretty sure it means you're pushing too hard during training and not devoting enough of your mileage to the easy paces that build your aerobic endurance base.  At least 80% of your training should be done at the easy and long run paces that @DopeyBadger calculated out for you.  The other 20% should be at paces closer to race tempo.



I get the 80/20 rule, and definitely have seem improvements in the past when I have followed it.  I think what I struggle most with is knowing for when to reevaluate the pacing.  In my case, coming back after injuries last year and prolonged time off, I'm almost back to my old standard pacing.  But, I am feeling much stronger at those paces, because I have been significantly more consistent about my training and strength training than previously.  So I don't know whether to keep going at my current paces, or to start to try to improve a bit more.  I also start training for my first marathon in 2 weeks, so I need to balance my desire to get fully back to my old paces while building safely toward the marathon.  

Right now I am focused on picking a marathon training plan.  Trying to decide between my old standby of Higdon, a McMillan plan, or something else.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Just catching up after our trip to WDW, so sorry for the multiple quotes/responses below!

May totals:
Run: 38.5 miles
Average Pace: 12:37/mi
Elevation: 2,210.2



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you determine when and which races you will do during a year?





roxymama said:


> Actually having a babysitter is probably most important.



We stay local for this reason exactly (needing a sitter). Filtered down to local runs, I consider time of year (I'm not running a race in August here), how easy the race is to get to/park at (our Metro can't be counted on early in the morning on weekends), and then sometimes, cause. I'm not super concerned with bling at this point because my typical race is a 5k, longest was a 10k.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For the morning runners out there, what is your routine to get yourself up and not only awake but loose before starting a run?



I get all my gear together the night before and put it in a gym bag in my bathroom. I get up at 5:00, change, make coffee so it's ready when I get home, and head out as quietly as I can. 



JClimacus said:


> It's my favorite time of day to run. Dawn breaking, have the roads to myself, and I have the most energy I'll have all day.



ME TOO! I'm somewhat new to morning running, but I have to say that I've been really enjoying it.



LSUfan4444 said:


> For the first time since gradeschool I can proudly say, 1st overall.



Wahooo! Congrats! : ) 



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *When is your next trip to a Disney destination and which location are you going to?



I was AT WDW when you posted this question... Magic Kingdom, to be exact. It was an amazing first trip to WDW! As for our next trip, I imagine we'll probably go to Disneyland when we're in LA visiting family over the holidays. I'm still trying to convince @MoanasPapa that we should do the WDW Half in January but I think it's unlikely for 2018 because our flights to CA for the holidays are going to cost a small fortune. Another year, for sure.


----------



## camaker

DVCFan1994 said:


> I get the 80/20 rule, and definitely have seem improvements in the past when I have followed it.  I think what I struggle most with is knowing for when to reevaluate the pacing.  In my case, coming back after injuries last year and prolonged time off, I'm almost back to my old standard pacing.  But, I am feeling much stronger at those paces, because I have been significantly more consistent about my training and strength training than previously.  So I don't know whether to keep going at my current paces, or to start to try to improve a bit more.  I also start training for my first marathon in 2 weeks, so I need to balance my desire to get fully back to my old paces while building safely toward the marathon.
> 
> Right now I am focused on picking a marathon training plan.  Trying to decide between my old standby of Higdon, a McMillan plan, or something else.



I've been in a similar situation over the past year.  Coming off a major injury, I got back to full running near but not quite at my pre-injury paces, focusing on half marathons at the time.  Based on that fitness level, I started a marathon training plan from @DopeyBadger based on that fitness level (1:58 half marathon).  His training plan focused primarily on the slower paces to increase aerobic endurance for my November marathon and I felt prepared very well for it.

After another short injury layoff post-marathon (caused by hard running in a 5k too soon after the marathon, nothing training related) I got back to full running at the end of January.  I mixed the paces from my marathon plan with a Higdon Novice training plan to get ready for a March half marathon.  Even though the training was based on my original 1:58 half time, the endurance base built through the marathon plan put me in a position to run a 1:52 in that March race!  Now I'm working with paces built around that 1:52 so that I can build from where I am now.

Based on that experience, my suggestion to you is to go into your marathon plan with the pacing based on your current fitness.  Trying to jump to a new pacing level ahead of where you are now combined with the increased training load of the marathon plan could really increase your risk of injury.  Once you've gotten through your marathon plan and recovered from it, I think you may surprise yourself with how that increased aerobic base helps with your half marathon times.  Then you can look to increase your pacing to get to the next level.  Good luck with whatever you decide to try!


----------



## DopeyBadger

GreatLakes said:


> Thank you very much for that information. Off to find some beet root juice.



I'm still working my way through the research (because it might be something I decide to do as well).  But at this moment it looks like you need to drink about 17oz per day to elicit the VO2max gains.  You can get the blood pressure and mitochondrial gains on lower dosing (like 8oz per day), but the nitric oxide gains are made with 400mg NO3 or about 17oz of the standard beet juice.  However, these nitric oxide gains appear to be limited to a 12 hour window (thus little cumulative effect unless the dose is super high (800mg)), so it doesn't appear at the moment you'd need any more than 8oz until the week prior to the event.  Although it might be something to practice once in training to test tolerability. Once race day comes up the optimal window appears to be 2.5-3 hrs prior to exercise.  Once I finish my review, I'll post a link on this thread to my journal.



JulieODC said:


> @DopeyBadger - thank you for calculating that! As I suspected, most of my runs are done faster than my long run estimated pace.
> 
> So does that mean I am not pushing hard enough during races?



Agree with @camaker.  It's not necessarily that you aren't pushing hard enough in racing, but more so pushing too hard in training.  I use the phrase "save it for race day" often.  So while you've been able to tolerate the training and race well, if you were to pull back on the training paces you might find you have less fatigue going into the races and could race even faster.  This of course is if you follow another mantra, "train smarter, not necessarily harder".  I use to "PR the day".  I could survive the training, but it never seemed the race performance matched.  Pulling back on the pacing (and being more 80/20) allowed smarter training periods which were met with greater levels of fitness that I wasn't sure I could actually hit.  It allowed the body to make the necessary adaptations to the training.  Another good one, "don't survive the training, thrive because of it."



DVCFan1994 said:


> Thanks for this information @DopeyBadger, I really appreciate it! I definitely need to get better about watching my pacing. Currently I aim more for keeping my heart rate in certain ranges regardless of pacing, so some days I'm slow but in the zone and other days I am faster in the same zone. I am wondering, would you say these paces hold if the time yesterday was not an all out race effort? And how often would you recommend recalculating these paces, and how do you retest them? 11:33 for a long run seems slow to me, but I have a history of running too hard too often, so it is not surprising.



These times would hold if this was the best current assessment of fitness you have.  I always say "justify the change".  If you want to move the paces to a different level, you have to have justification for such a move.  This means either through a race performance or a certain training run.  So unless you have a really good reason to say these aren't the right paces, then that's where I'd start at a minimum.  It's much better to be a tad slow on the pacing spectrum than a tad fast.  Tad slow just means you'll improve at a slightly slower rate, but you won't crush yourself with fatigue/injury risk.  But a tad too fast increases the risk of injury and overtraining/fatigue issues come race day.

Daniels recommends a reassessment no more than every three weeks.  However, I'm much more cautious.  Again, it's a matter of proving it to me.  The big hangup I have with making changes too quickly is the timing of adaptation in the different physical systems (primarily cardiovascular and muscular/skeletal).  The cardiovascular system maximizes adaptation around 8 weeks, but the muscular/skeletal around 12 weeks.  So what happens is that after 8 weeks you start to get indications from HR data that you can handle quicker paces, but the muscular/skeletal system isn't prepared to handle those quite yet.  So this tend to lead to bone/muscle problems when people justify changes purely based on cardio changes.  For the plans I write, unless the jump has been dramatic mid-training and there's still a decent amount of time before race day (say 10-12 weeks), then I'm much more cautious and recommend holding at the same training pace throughout the cycle.

It's very common for people to see the training paces I suggest and think they're too slow for themselves.  In most cases, that means they're the perfect paces for you.  

You'll find that training slower, will allow you to race faster.



DVCFan1994 said:


> I had the same initial reaction to reading my suggested paces



See above for my comment to @JulieODC about this.  But mostly it comes down to maximizing gains, while minimizing the fatigue on race day.



DVCFan1994 said:


> I get the 80/20 rule, and definitely have seem improvements in the past when I have followed it. I think what I struggle most with is knowing for when to reevaluate the pacing. In my case, coming back after injuries last year and prolonged time off, I'm almost back to my old standard pacing. But, I am feeling much stronger at those paces, because I have been significantly more consistent about my training and strength training than previously. So I don't know whether to keep going at my current paces, or to start to try to improve a bit more. I also start training for my first marathon in 2 weeks, so I need to balance my desire to get fully back to my old paces while building safely toward the marathon.



Think of it about like this:

Each zone of the pacing spectrum has a different duration to elicit benefits.  Long is 150 min.  Marathon is 60-80 min.  5k is 8-15 min but bouts of minutes rather than all at once.  As you get faster, the training requires more resting breaks between workouts to maximize gains and minimize fatigue.

 

This is your current pacing spectrum.  You have easy, then long, the marathon, half, 10k, 5k, 3k, mile.  As the paces get faster and faster, the window for those paces gets smaller and smaller.  Easy = big zone and mile = tiny zone.

 

If you train just slight too slow, what happens?  Your long run is probably in what should be you easy zone, marathon in the long, HM in the marathon, mile in the 5k, etc.  It just means that the paces and duration are slightly off.  So training at long for 150 min is fine because that's where an easy could be too.  Training for marathon at 60-80 min is fine, because long run would be 150 min anyways.  So all you will hurt is the gains in training being slightly slower.

 

But if you train too fast (or choose paces beyond "current fitness") is where the problems come up.  Now you're chosen long run pace is where your current fitness marathon pace is.  That means when you do that 150 min long run at you're too fast training paces and not current fitness you're WAY past the 60-80 min duration limit.  Can you complete this training run?  Sure.  In the end, you'll race a marathon for longer.  But, now that's once race.  Try doing that every weekend for 18 consecutive weekends.  Now do that on your weekday runs too when you go out to do your marathon tempo run and it's mostly at "HM current fitness" level.  Now, it's almost like you're racing all the time.  It gets really bad the more you get towards the faster end of the pacing spectrum.  Look at that 5k vs mile.  Yikes!  Mile is 60-120 seconds bouts, but 5k is 8-15 minutes total in longer bouts. 

So, the question always comes back to: What is my current fitness and how did I justify that?  Once you settle on a current fitness, unless you have a really good reason to move it, I'd hold it until the next cycle comes up.  Because you're likely to be much better off on the too slow side, than the too fast.  The body may adapt at the too fast side, but if you suffer an injury/setback, then you'll waste time having to recover from that.  Train at current or slightly slower (because you missed the mark on assessing current), and you're more likely to stay injury free and make the long term gains you're looking for.


----------



## Dis5150

So Saturday I had a 10 mile run on my training plan that I was supposed to run at 15:15 mm which is 2 minutes slower than my 13:15 mm estimated marathon pace. I ran the first 5 miles using 30/30 intervals and averaged about 14:30ish mm. But running that slow was so exhausting! I do 5 mile out and backs where I run so was ready to bail on the run after 5. I ultimately decided I needed to finish but decided to just walk the last 5 (well I used 2:00/:30 intervals) and averaged about 15:00 mm's. My overall 10 mile average was 14:42 mm. Does anyone else find that running slow is SO MUCH HARDER?? My last mile was my fastest as it started raining and we could hear thunder off in the distance! Nothing like the threat of lightning a mile from your car to speed you up!


----------



## DVCFan1994

DopeyBadger said:


> Agree with @camaker.  It's not necessarily that you aren't pushing hard enough in racing, but more so pushing too hard in training.  I use the phrase "save it for race day" often.  So while you've been able to tolerate the training and race well, if you were to pull back on the training paces you might find you have less fatigue going into the races and could race even faster.  This of course is if you follow another mantra, "train smarter, not necessarily harder".  I use to "PR the day".  I could survive the training, but it never seemed the race performance matched.  Pulling back on the pacing (and being more 80/20) allowed smarter training periods which were met with greater levels of fitness that I wasn't sure I could actually hit.  It allowed the body to make the necessary adaptations to the training.  Another good one, "don't survive the training, thrive because of it."
> 
> 
> 
> These times would hold if this was the best current assessment of fitness you have.  I always say "justify the change".  If you want to move the paces to a different level, you have to have justification for such a move.  This means either through a race performance or a certain training run.  So unless you have a really good reason to say these aren't the right paces, then that's where I'd start at a minimum.  It's much better to be a tad slow on the pacing spectrum than a tad fast.  Tad slow just means you'll improve at a slightly slower rate, but you won't crush yourself with fatigue/injury risk.  But a tad too fast increases the risk of injury and overtraining/fatigue issues come race day.
> 
> Daniels recommends a reassessment no more than every three weeks.  However, I'm much more cautious.  Again, it's a matter of proving it to me.  The big hangup I have with making changes too quickly is the timing of adaptation in the different physical systems (primarily cardiovascular and muscular/skeletal).  The cardiovascular system maximizes adaptation around 8 weeks, but the muscular/skeletal around 12 weeks.  So what happens is that after 8 weeks you start to get indications from HR data that you can handle quicker paces, but the muscular/skeletal system isn't prepared to handle those quite yet.  So this tend to lead to bone/muscle problems when people justify changes purely based on cardio changes.  For the plans I write, unless the jump has been dramatic mid-training and there's still a decent amount of time before race day (say 10-12 weeks), then I'm much more cautious and recommend holding at the same training pace throughout the cycle.
> 
> It's very common for people to see the training paces I suggest and think they're too slow for themselves.  In most cases, that means they're the perfect paces for you.
> 
> You'll find that training slower, will allow you to race faster.
> 
> 
> 
> See above for my comment to @JulieODC about this.  But mostly it comes down to maximizing gains, while minimizing the fatigue on race day.
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it about like this:
> 
> Each zone of the pacing spectrum has a different duration to elicit benefits.  Long is 150 min.  Marathon is 60-80 min.  5k is 8-15 min but bouts of minutes rather than all at once.  As you get faster, the training requires more resting breaks between workouts to maximize gains and minimize fatigue.
> 
> View attachment 242131
> 
> This is your current pacing spectrum.  You have easy, then long, the marathon, half, 10k, 5k, 3k, mile.  As the paces get faster and faster, the window for those paces gets smaller and smaller.  Easy = big zone and mile = tiny zone.
> 
> View attachment 242130
> 
> If you train just slight too slow, what happens?  Your long run is probably in what should be you easy zone, marathon in the long, HM in the marathon, mile in the 5k, etc.  It just means that the paces and duration are slightly off.  So training at long for 150 min is fine because that's where an easy could be too.  Training for marathon at 60-80 min is fine, because long run would be 150 min anyways.  So all you will hurt is the gains in training being slightly slower.
> 
> View attachment 242129
> 
> But if you train too fast (or choose paces beyond "current fitness") is where the problems come up.  Now you're chosen long run pace is where your current fitness marathon pace is.  That means when you do that 150 min long run at you're too fast training paces and not current fitness you're WAY past the 60-80 min duration limit.  Can you complete this training run?  Sure.  In the end, you'll race a marathon for longer.  But, now that's once race.  Try doing that every weekend for 18 consecutive weekends.  Now do that on your weekday runs too when you go out to do your marathon tempo run and it's mostly at "HM current fitness" level.  Now, it's almost like you're racing all the time.  It gets really bad the more you get towards the faster end of the pacing spectrum.  Look at that 5k vs mile.  Yikes!  Mile is 60-120 seconds bouts, but 5k is 8-15 minutes total in longer bouts.
> 
> So, the question always comes back to: What is my current fitness and how did I justify that?  Once you settle on a current fitness, unless you have a really good reason to move it, I'd hold it until the next cycle comes up.  Because you're likely to be much better off on the too slow side, than the too fast.  The body may adapt at the too fast side, but if you suffer an injury/setback, then you'll waste time having to recover from that.  Train at current or slightly slower (because you missed the mark on assessing current), and you're more likely to stay injury free and make the long term gains you're looking for.



All this is very helpful, thankful.  The charts comparing the training paces in various zones and what happens if they are too fast or too slow are a great way to see the difference.  I am still recovering from my illness, so I will have a light week this week (plus I head to WDW Wednesday which will be much warmer running than MA), but once I return I am going to try the paces you recommended for a few weeks after to see how I feel.  I've never trained by monitoring pace, always by running in certain HR zones, so it will be a different mindset, and I am not sure how I'll do with it.  Thanks again for all the information, I really appreciate it.  Its a fine line to walk for me between staying healthy and injury free while still training to my potential, because I am still relatively new to running, so I feel there are still gains to be made.  The information you've provided gives me a lot to think about.


----------



## baxter24

I am with you @Dis5150! I recently decided to start training at a slower pace and it feels like it is taking FOREVER! Figured the summer was as good of a time to start as any since I don't have a major race until the fall and it is so dang hot here in the summer.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> So Saturday I had a 10 mile run on my training plan that I was supposed to run at 15:15 mm which is 2 minutes slower than my 13:15 mm estimated marathon pace. I ran the first 5 miles using 30/30 intervals and averaged about 14:30ish mm. But running that slow was so exhausting! I do 5 mile out and backs where I run so was ready to bail on the run after 5. I ultimately decided I needed to finish but decided to just walk the last 5 (well I used 2:00/:30 intervals) and averaged about 15:00 mm's. My overall 10 mile average was 14:42 mm. Does anyone else find that running slow is SO MUCH HARDER?? My last mile was my fastest as it started raining and we could hear thunder off in the distance! Nothing like the threat of lightning a mile from your car to speed you up!



It's tough to go slow, that's for sure.  Yours is much harder than most though because of the run/walk.  So to keep your run from pushing the physiological zones it means that your long run pace is prescribed at MP + 2 min, whereas others that are continuous runners are more like MP + 45 sec.  Hey, but look at the bright side.  You went slow enough during the rest of the run that you were able to speed up right at the end.  That's a great sign of a well designed training run!  Much better to be faster at the end then to see a fade.



DVCFan1994 said:


> All this is very helpful, thankful.  The charts comparing the training paces in various zones and what happens if they are too fast or too slow are a great way to see the difference.  I am still recovering from my illness, so I will have a light week this week (plus I head to WDW Wednesday which will be much warmer running than MA), but once I return I am going to try the paces you recommended for a few weeks after to see how I feel.  I've never trained by monitoring pace, always by running in certain HR zones, so it will be a different mindset, and I am not sure how I'll do with it.  Thanks again for all the information, I really appreciate it.  Its a fine line to walk for me between staying healthy and injury free while still training to my potential, because I am still relatively new to running, so I feel there are still gains to be made.  The information you've provided gives me a lot to think about.



Happy to help!  I always say, if you'd like another option (that "something else") when choosing a plan I'm always willing to put together a custom training plan for you.  That's true for any other DIS members as well.  I'm a big believer that a custom training plan will give you the best shot at maximizing gains/minimizing fatigue because the plan is custom to you: your fitness, your schedule, your goals.  You or anyone else interested, just send me a PM.  And keep in mind, if you end up choosing to have me write a plan, and you don't like my ideas or what I came up with, I won't be offended one bit.



baxter24 said:


> I am with you @Dis5150! I recently decided to start training at a slower pace and it feels like it is taking FOREVER! Figured the summer was as good of a time to start as any since I don't have a major race until the fall and it is so dang hot here in the summer.



Just keep one thing in mind: those slower training paces, might need to be even slower in the summer!    But yea, it does seem like it makes the run drag on.  But once you get in the middle of a training cycle with slower runs, it turns from "ugh, these are so slow" to "Oh thank goodness a slow day!"


----------



## PrincessV

In case it helps anyone, re: trying to go slower... I have to slow way down in summer to avoid heat stress (Florida) and I find it easiest to do by simply lengthening my intervals. The longer run intervals force me to run slower, and longer walk intervals keep me from overheating quickly. IDK if this will work for anyone else, but thought I'd share, as it's always worked well for me!


----------



## sidrich

Jaxasaurous said:


> I ran that race 2 years ago, and it is a very organized race especially for a 5k distance. The cookies at the end are great.
> The weather yesterday was perfect, I'm glad you had a great race and cookies.


Two years ago was when I first found out about the race! I live off the park it travels through and while walking my dog entered the park - unaware of the race- right before the runners arrived. By the time we tried to leave we were surrounded on all sides by this colorful river of runners! Nothing to do but cheer for them until they passed. The city clearly takes a lot of pride in it- the Mayor even ran this year. I'm doing the local half marathon in the fall so I'm hoping that race is just as nicely planned.


----------



## jmasgat

Back from a trip to the Lake District and London (where we were in bed when the latest attack occurred).  I used precious luggage space to bring running gear---but didn't. Still, 40 miles of hiking with 11,000 ft of climbing, plus another 15-20 miles of walking London should count for something, right?

Time to get back to training!


----------



## BikeFan

Regarding proper training paces, I don't focus on pace so much, but more on perceived effort.  There are too many variables in my training and in running generally to try to "lock-in" on a particular pace. "Easy pace" in July is going to be naturally slower than November due to the heat/humidity, and an easy run during a marathon cycle is probably going to be slower than during regular "base" training, just because the quality parts and higher volume of the marathon cycle are usually pretty draining.  In contrast, I do far fewer quality workouts during base training - I just do a bunch of easy miles, which involves very little recovery, so easy runs tend to be a little quicker, due to the lack of cumulative fatigue in the legs.  

My advice is, if your long run pace feels too slow, it may be.  I wouldn't hesitate to increase it _slightly_ see how that feels, especially at the end and the next day.  If you're able to hold the pace, it still feels easy for the whole run, and you're not sore/tired the next day, then that's your easy pace.


----------



## FFigawi

I'm with @BikeFan. Most of my workouts are done by effort or heart rate. My pace at 150 bpm will be vastly different in summer vs winter, but my effort will be relatively constant.


----------



## rteetz

For anyone interested here is my TR for my latest WDW trip last week. 

It's a Solo DISventure for DIS20!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How often do none running injuries sideline your running? What was the injury?

ATTQOTD: It rather rare for a injury to come up that is not caused by running for myself. Somehow over the weekend I ended pulling a few muscles in m chest and neck playing with DD. I'm going to sound like a big wimp here, but it's really bothering me, so much so that I took yesterday off to try to get it healed. It's improved but no where near 100% for the time being.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do none running injuries sideline your running? What was the injury?



The only non-running injury that has really kept me from running was when I pulled a muscle in my back a few years ago.  It was bad and took almost a month to recover.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Only been running for a few years, but my running has been sidelined twice. The first: I have a scoliotic back - when I got to about 7.5 months pregnant, running got to be pretty tough on an already strained area where I've slipped a disc before. So I stopped running for the rest of my pregnancy. Then, coming back after I had the baby, I came back too fast too soon and had some pretty significant pain in both knees after each run (probably still some relaxin floating around in my joints). I took a break to get the inflammation down, got more cushioned shoes, and eased back in more slowly.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do none running injuries sideline your running? What was the injury?



I've had a couple of injuries from outside sports that have impacted my running.  The biggest was my torn hamstring.  Technically, I tore it while running, but the groundwork for that tear had been laid by many tweaks and strains of the hamstring over the years playing Ultimate frisbee with it's sprinting and cutting putting a lot of stress on the muscle.  I got into the pattern of tweaking it, taking a quick couple of weeks to get the worst of the tweak behind me and then going back to playing. That resulted in an incompletely healed muscle with lots of cross-threaded scar tissue weakening it more and more over time until it finally gave out and had to be fully broken down and healed from scratch.

The other minor issues that I have flare up from time to time are the meniscus in my knee that gets aggravated with the cutting in Ultimate and typically needs a few days off after it happens and, of all things, Achilles tendinopathy that flares up when I play some disc golf tournaments.  Apparently, spending full days on the disc golf course with the varied, uneven terrain and awkward stances, stresses the Achilles tendon to the point of inflammation.


----------



## PCFriar80

I had a bad spring/ summer last year.  I broke my left arm one week before I was supposed to have rotator cuff repair surgery on my right arm so was in a sling for one arm or the other for 14 weeks beginning 5/22.  I lost about 10 pounds over the time frame learning how to eat one handed and at one point opposite handed.  I was able to walk and use a stationary bike for the time period but was not able to run for 4.5 months.  I capped off the year with surgery to repair a deviated septum in November.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do none running injuries sideline your running? What was the injury?



I've had on-and-off problems with my back for a few years ... usually I'm okay to run, but once in a while it sidelines me for a few days. It's frustrating, but ... it is what it is. Not much I can do about it besides rest my back and hope it gets better.


----------



## ZellyB

I've not really had any non-running injuries I can think of that stopped me from running (plenty of running injuries though  )  I had an extended illness that stopped me for several months though.


----------



## roxymama

I think really bad colds are the only thing that sidelined me for a while that wasn't a running injury.  Knock on wood.

Wait...Is laziness an injury?...because I tend to make up "phantom" things in my head sometimes when I don't want to run and then usually I talk myself into running anyways (usually) and the "thing" surprisingly goes away.  
Also, is a hangover an injury?   How about monthly cramps?  (I'm guessing these are actually just "excuses" right?)


----------



## DVCFan1994

About a year ago I had a non running related injury that totally messed up my running.  I was moving furniture, and had to lift a bed from a very bent over position, because it was under a low sloped roof.  Somehow in lifting, I really messed up my left hamstring.  My physical therapist and doctor agreed I either tore it or severely strained it, but the therapy/treatment would be the same either way, so I didn't get it MRI'd.  I was off running for two full months, and then very slowly started back.  The injury came just as I was starting to train for my what was supposed to be my first full, Marine Corps.  I had to defer, which was really frustrating.  That is partially why I did a proof of time for WDW 17 last weekend, I am terrified of getting hurt, so I wanted to get something on the record in case I have any issues over the summer.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do none running injuries sideline your running? What was the injury?


Never had it happen. Knock on wood.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I think of running injuries as something that occurs because of my running mechanics/poor form, but I did get sidelined for a week last month after a hard fall and subsequent wounds... which I guess is a running injury, but it just doesn't seem the same to me!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  Once or twice a year I wake up with a really painful and stiff neck.  It seems to be in conjunction with a cold I'm getting over, but in any event I can't run for a few days until the muscles relax.  It's super frustrating!  Also the other day I stepped directly on an earring that was sticking straight up on my carpet and the earring went completely into my heel!!  It was pretty painful, but luckily that only kept me from running for one day.  It healed really fast!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

First triathlon of 2017 in the books...recap in my journal.

The only non-running things that keep me sidelined would be sickness, so not really an injury.  Been lucky I guess...


----------



## Chaitali

I've had a non-running injury get in the way of running twice... once was a sprained ankle from being clumsy while camping and once was a sprained muscle in my foot from wearing heels at a wedding.  I've since transitioned to more sensible shoes.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do none running injuries sideline your running? What was the injury?


Only one that I can think of - strained a quad last month doing some strength work. Running was totally impossible for a week+.



FredtheDuck said:


> ATTQOTD: Only been running for a few years, but my running has been sidelined twice. The first: I have a scoliotic back - when I got to about 7.5 months pregnant, running got to be pretty tough on an already strained area where I've slipped a disc before. So I stopped running for the rest of my pregnancy.


Same here - my "baby" is 15 now, but scoliosis pain was horrendous during pregnancy and running made it worse.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do none running injuries sideline your running? What was the injury?



I broke my hand in a cycling accident which sidelined me for several weeks.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

ATTQOTD: I was out on a long run and got a searing pain in my calf which swelled up and got hot. I still don't know what exactly happened. I was out for four weeks



FFigawi said:


> I broke my hand in a cycling accident which sidelined me for several weeks.



Ouch!


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQOTD: Mine was lousy -- I was hit from behind by an out-of-control snowboarder while skiing about five years ago. Torn MCL and PCL requiring five months of serious PT (doctors did not want to do surgery). I was in great shape before (set some PRs in the months prior), and I know that really helped me with my recovery. Back to running about 7 months later, ran Vegas Rnr half about 11 months later. That knee is still not the same, nor is my hip on the opposite side which overcompensates.  But I had a fabulous PT who basically said "you were injured-- that's the hand you were dealt -- now you can use that as an excuse or just figure out how to deal with it." I've taught about 700 jazzercise classes (before "retiring" in October), ran two fulls and at least 10 halves, and go to CrossFit at least five times a week since the injury. 

I still use the knee as an excuse not to jump on the high box at crossfit!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Not exactly an injury, but a surgery related to an injury. Ankle surgery to correct a chronic ankle sprain, probably due to old high school sports injuries. Out for about 12 weeks.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I'm currently sidelined due to a non-running injury!   I have only been officially sidelined now for about 1 week, though.  I have instructions from PT to do no running and no yoga until my leg feels better (because my leg pain is nerve pain being caused by my back, which is why no yoga, she doesn't want me bending too much).

This first started from a bad night of sleep on our 20 year old mattress (which we have ordered a replacement for and will be here in 9-18 days... cha-CHING) way back in the first week of February.  I kept running.  My hip got messed up at first, then my lower leg.  It always felt somewhat better though after I ran, so I did take off two 1.5 week breaks, but mostly kept running.  I started PT 5 weeks ago and she said it was ok to keep running and stuff then.  I was feeling better!  But then last week I screwed it all up again and was in excruciating pain.  Got dry needled and chiropractored last week, and I'm feeling better, but I still can't sleep very well due to leg pain and our mattress (hence finally dropping the cash on a new mattress) and after yesterday's dry needling was told to still lay off all running and yoga until the leg feels a lot better.  Right now my hip is still bugging me a little and also the side of my calf down into my ankle.

I was doing pilates for a few weeks, I had signed up for a 12 week session at the PT's office. But we decided to just give me the remainder of my credit from that (I went to 3 sessions) as credit towards my PT (which is also very expensive especially since it is not covered by insurance) and I could return to pilates at a later time if I wanted.  I'm thinking that I'm going to instead go to a local guy my friend is going to, a functional movement specialist, who is helping her strengthen the weak areas (glutes mainly) that are causing her issues (very similar to me... probably bulged/herniated disc causing nerve pain/leg pain). She went to the doctor and got the shots for it first. I asked my PT if it would be at all beneficial for me to go a doctor and find out if I do have a bulging disc just to know, and she said don't bother, the doctor will just do an MRI ($$$), tell you a lot of scary things, give you medicine and maybe suggest surgery, but even if I did surgery the data is not great for long term good outcomes and the non-surgical treatment is still the same.  And even if you do get surgery, a lot of times people will end up with a different disc issue because they won't have addressed what caused it in the first place.  Friend said the same thing, she agreed to get the shots, but did not want the surgery. 

I told the PT it is very scary and feels like this is never going to get better after 4 months, but she assured me that she would be the first to tell me that I need to go see a doctor and get an MRI if nothing we were doing in PT was making any difference.  And reminded me that even though I have been dealing with the pain and issues for 4 months, I had only been actually seeing her for treatment for 3 weeks before I re-injured it, and did not take any time at all off from doing other exercises in that time (which can mask the issues).  The fact that I was improving and even though I had a setback, I'm improving from that again, indicates that we are on the right track.

So, fingers crossed.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I was sidelined about 3 years ago by an ulcer that kept me in the hospital for over a week. Had multiple blood and iron transfusions after three scope procedures and one surgery to close the ulcer. I haven't taken an NSAID since (the Naproxen I had been prescribed for a torn rotator cuff was the only possible cause they could find). I was off running for a little over a month as my hemoglobin levels returned to normal.


----------



## JulieODC

Luckily, I haven't had any health issues sideline me. Knocking on wood...


----------



## Jules76126

For me only a cold and lack of motivation. I have been sick for the last week but I am hoping to head out later this week and get back into the swing of things.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm currently sidelined due to a non-running injury!   I have only been officially sidelined now for about 1 week, though.  I have instructions from PT to do no running and no yoga until my leg feels better (because my leg pain is nerve pain being caused by my back, which is why no yoga, she doesn't want me bending too much).
> 
> This first started from a bad night of sleep on our 20 year old mattress (which we have ordered a replacement for and will be here in 9-18 days... cha-CHING) way back in the first week of February.  I kept running.  My hip got messed up at first, then my lower leg.  It always felt somewhat better though after I ran, so I did take off two 1.5 week breaks, but mostly kept running.  I started PT 5 weeks ago and she said it was ok to keep running and stuff then.  I was feeling better!  But then last week I screwed it all up again and was in excruciating pain.  Got dry needled and chiropractored last week, and I'm feeling better, but I still can't sleep very well due to leg pain and our mattress (hence finally dropping the cash on a new mattress) and after yesterday's dry needling was told to still lay off all running and yoga until the leg feels a lot better.  Right now my hip is still bugging me a little and also the side of my calf down into my ankle.
> 
> I was doing pilates for a few weeks, I had signed up for a 12 week session at the PT's office. But we decided to just give me the remainder of my credit from that (I went to 3 sessions) as credit towards my PT (which is also very expensive especially since it is not covered by insurance) and I could return to pilates at a later time if I wanted.  I'm thinking that I'm going to instead go to a local guy my friend is going to, a functional movement specialist, who is helping her strengthen the weak areas (glutes mainly) that are causing her issues (very similar to me... probably bulged/herniated disc causing nerve pain/leg pain). She went to the doctor and got the shots for it first. I asked my PT if it would be at all beneficial for me to go a doctor and find out if I do have a bulging disc just to know, and she said don't bother, the doctor will just do an MRI ($$$), tell you a lot of scary things, give you medicine and maybe suggest surgery, but even if I did surgery the data is not great for long term good outcomes and the non-surgical treatment is still the same.  And even if you do get surgery, a lot of times people will end up with a different disc issue because they won't have addressed what caused it in the first place.  Friend said the same thing, she agreed to get the shots, but did not want the surgery.
> 
> I told the PT it is very scary and feels like this is never going to get better after 4 months, but she assured me that she would be the first to tell me that I need to go see a doctor and get an MRI if nothing we were doing in PT was making any difference.  And reminded me that even though I have been dealing with the pain and issues, I had only been actually seeing her for treatment for 3 weeks before I re-injured it, and did not take any time at all off from doing other exercises in that time (which can mask the issues).  The fact that I was improving and even though I had a setback, I'm improving from that again, indicates that we are on the right track.
> 
> So, fingers crossed.


That sounds painful.  I hope you that you heal up quickly!


----------



## jmasgat

C5/C6 herniated disc.  It took at least 6 months before it was back to "normal.  And the most ironic "non-running" injury....the following year, while I was recovering from a stress fracture, I was cycling.  I had an accident--ended up with broken ribs and hit my (helmeted) head on the ground. It was a crappy 1-1/2 years.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do none running injuries sideline your running? What was the injury?
> 
> ATTQOTD: It rather rare for a injury to come up that is not caused by running for myself. Somehow over the weekend I ended pulling a few muscles in m chest and neck playing with DD. I'm going to sound like a big wimp here, but it's really bothering me, so much so that I took yesterday off to try to get it healed. It's improved but no where near 100% for the time being.



I have had plenty of running related injuries to keep my from running that even if I had another injury it wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do none running injuries sideline your running? What was the injury?
> 
> ATTQOTD: It rather rare for a injury to come up that is not caused by running for myself. Somehow over the weekend I ended pulling a few muscles in m chest and neck playing with DD. I'm going to sound like a big wimp here, but it's really bothering me, so much so that I took yesterday off to try to get it healed. It's improved but no where near 100% for the time being.



They are usually caused by running, but I did slice my foot open in stupid ways a couple of times.  The last time that happened, I couldn't even get a shoe on.


----------



## Wendy98

Most of my injuries are running related, but there have been a couple caused by stupid clumsiness.  A couple of years ago we were on vacation in January (WDW, where else?).  I stubbed my toe on a pool chair the ONE day we went to the pool.  It was obviously broken by the pain, swelling, discoloration, and bending in the wrong direction.  After a few days, I did figure out a way to run slowly with that.  

Then there was the time of my infamous bike crash which resulted in mild concussion and not so mild road rash.  I was running again a few days later, racing by the weekend.

Stomach bugs seem to knock me down for a few days.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How often do none running injuries sideline your running? What was the injury?



Funny this should be asked. A few weeks back weird sensation overcame my right hip. I had run fine on a 5-miler on Friday and the pain came after my long 10 mile run on Sunday. Felt like I had torn or pulled a muscle. Not sure what it was, but I took about a week off with no running (this was hell!) and got started back in last week. I ran 6 miles last week. I normally do around 20/week. I did an easy 3 miles this morning and felt good, pain is still present but significantly less. Will try another 3 and 4 mile runs this weekend to easy back in.

My friend, whom is a physical therapist, suggested I do more core strengthening exercises along with stretching. I do include them but have made an effort to increase the amount especially lower back.


----------



## roxymama

I totally forgot about the time I was wearing flip flops at a local festival and tripped on one of those medal police barricades lining the street and cut my pinky toe open (it really wasn't that bad after the first day.)  I ran with a taped up pinky for about two weeks but never really bothered me to much.  I was highly annoyed by that though. 

Oh and HAPPY RUNNING DAY!  Kiddo and I are going to race each other around the park tonight.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (yesterday): My main issues so far have been IT band related and peroneal tendonitis. Luckily I have only had to take one week total off over the last two years, but both of these have made me increase my stretching and strength routines!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?

ATTQOTD: My goal is to run and distance. Could be a quarter mile or 5 miles. My neck is absolutely killing me for the last few days but I'm tired of not running waiting for it to "feel" better. Running camp is also a month away and I am no where near the fitness level I wanted to be at this point.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?


Still nursing my right calf injury so I'll be substituting an elliptical workout for running, unless there are "no substitutions allowed"?


----------



## FredtheDuck

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?



Sad to say that Global Running Day falls on my rest day. If I can get a quick trip to the pool or ride on the bike in tonight, though, I will. Otherwise, I'll have to settle for a nice walk with the dogs and a good run tomorrow morning.


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?



ATTQOTD: I've got a scheduled 4 mile run today. If I'm feeling ambitious, I may add a little extra distance, I don't think it'd be more than an extra mile. 

More interestingly, though, I got an e-mail this morning from Active.Com about specials that they're offering in honor of the day. The most interesting item I found was the link to race discounts, which included a $25 off of Goofy.  http://www.active.com/running/artic...8N-PB2000-S20-T9-running-AR3&eps=title_179557 (Listed as the 4th Featured Race). I'm trying to exercise restrain on this front.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?


I have to get 5mi in today according to my @DopeyBadger plan. I don't think I will be able to get them all in at once given my schedule. I'm thinking getting two-three in after work, eating dinner, and then getting the rest in at the group run (complete with swag bags) being held at our local running store


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: My first none running day in the past 10 days. Oh the irony!


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?



Like @FredtheDuck and @dis_or_dat, I find it funny that today is a rest day for me.  Oh well, I celebrate Global Running Day year-round, so I'm fine.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?


Planning on on 2-3 miles tonight, followed by watching Beauty and the Beast.  I am currently attempting the Runner's World summer run streak (Memorial Day -> 4th of July) and have been loving it so far. Confirming I need to add more running days per week other times of the year.


----------



## MrsHull

I am running in Fleet Feet's The Big Run tonight, so that will be 3.1 miles at the park.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?


Just going to go out and run, probably somewhere between 2-3 miles nice and easy. Took a little time off of running, so just trying to get back in the swing of things. Beautiful day out here so no excuses!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I have 4 miles scheduled this afternoon and will probably hit the elliptical tonight since I'll need a positive outlet for my rage adrenaline as I watch my Cavs get killed by the Warriors again and mourn the end of the NBA for at least 5 years.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?



Still on rest and recovery from the half marathon last weekend, so sadly I'll be sitting Global Running Day out.  

I might go out and get a 2-3 mile walk in just to keep the legs moving, though.

If you read my race report from this weekend, I think I've found the definitive root cause of my struggles during the race.  It was half marathon #13 for me, so it was obviously destined for disaster!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?



I'll be Splashing & Dashing tonight!  My Tri group started our weekly Splash n Dash last week, where we have an open water swim (roughly one mile) and then transition to a 5K run.  It is timed so therefore semi-competitive (at least for a few of us), but mostly it is just a lot of fun.  A great mid-week workout!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: It's my normal running group night, which I have not attended in a week+ due to my current injury situation. But tonight's workout is a track workout at the HS about 3/4 mile away from my house, so I'm going to go and do some walking while they do a track workout.


----------



## JulieODC

TBD for me running plan for today. I've been doing the runners world challenge - trying to do 1 mile/day between Memorial Day and 4th of july - so hopefully at least a mile. I can't do my usual lunchtime run so will need figure out how to get a run in with my DDs in tow!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?



Probably 5 miles.  I'm doing 25 minutes of lap swimming at lunch and running after work.  My full training schedule technically started Monday but with my half on Sunday it is starting today for me.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  kiddo and I are making an "event" of it because we pledged to the 1 million kids running day. She's got soccer practice and then we are going to run around the perimeter of her park and she's already planning on "winning" and "taking" one of my medals (which she totally can cause at short distances she is some kind of rocket compared to me.)  But now @run.minnie.miles you've made me think I really need to go pick up B&tB on DVD at lunch to surprise her, so we can recuperate afterwards with that!


----------



## SheHulk

roxymama said:


> I totally forgot about the time I was wearing flip flops at a local festival and tripped on one of those medal police barricades lining the street and cut my pinky toe open


Ugh just got the willies reading that


----------



## SheHulk

JohnRPG said:


> ATTQOTD: I've got a scheduled 4 mile run today. If I'm feeling ambitious, I may add a little extra distance, I don't think it'd be more than an extra mile.
> 
> More interestingly, though, I got an e-mail this morning from Active.Com about specials that they're offering in honor of the day. The most interesting item I found was the link to race discounts, which included a $25 off of Goofy.  http://www.active.com/running/artic...8N-PB2000-S20-T9-running-AR3&eps=title_179557 (Listed as the 4th Featured Race). I'm trying to exercise restrain on this front.


Oh dang. Now I have to step away from my computer to not register for Goofy myself!


----------



## Chaitali

This is usually a strength training day for me but I'm switching it out with Thursday's run and will strength train tomorrow in honor of national running day   I'm following one of the heart rate training plans on Garmin and it's by time, not miles.  So it will be an interval run of 15 minutes in zone 4, 5 minutes recovery repeated twice.


----------



## roxymama

SheHulk said:


> Ugh just got the willies reading that



I've since become more and more aware of what I'm wearing on my feet leading up to any important running activities.  I wear sketchers way more than flip flops when not at the pool or beach now.  Because I am a graceful clutz.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  kiddo and I are making an "event" of it because we pledged to the 1 million kids running day. She's got soccer practice and then we are going to run around the perimeter of her park and she's already planning on "winning" and "taking" one of my medals (which she totally can cause at short distances she is some kind of rocket compared to me.)  But now @run.minnie.miles you've made me think I really need to go pick up B&tB on DVD at lunch to surprise her, so we can recuperate afterwards with that!



I think it's a definite "need."


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Planning on getting 4-5 miles during a certain toddlers nap time today!


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  Just got back from 4.5 miles   Now to pack for WDW, leaving in 6 hours...


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?


Just finished a 3.2 mile run!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?



I've switched to only two hard workouts per week in an effort to flush out this extra fatigue from three weekends of racing.  At a minimum, it appears that it's doing the trick on the resting HR as that has come down the last few days.  For today, I've got:

2 mile warm up
6 x 4 minutes @ 2 mile race pace (6:04 min/mile) with 3 minute resting intervals (of either slow run or walk)
2 mile cool down

I'll be interested to see how this workout goes with throttling down to 2 hards per week.  I've got to prepare myself of my local 10k next weekend, and then it's time for the sub-3 marathon training cycle.


----------



## ZellyB

Also ironically, this is a rest day for me.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I just did a 45 minute run, came out just over 3.6 miles!!


----------



## KSellers88

4 miles on the agenda for today!


----------



## drante

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?



I did intervals at the track this morning, 6x400 with a 1 km warm up jog and 1 km cool down jog.


----------



## michigandergirl

I did an easy 3 miles at 4:45 this morning, just me and the deer & rabbits. It was a lovely 52 degrees. Happy running day!


----------



## MissLiss279

MrsHull said:


> I am running in Fleet Feet's The Big Run tonight, so that will be 3.1 miles at the park.



ATTQOTD: It's a normal rest day for me, but I'm running Fleet Feet's The Big Run 5k tonight, too!


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQOTD: anyone else do crossfit? My gym decided to do the "Filthy Fifty" which is basically 50 reps of 10 stations (the "filthy" part is obviously the cussing that's involved with 50 burpees, 50 toes-to-bar, etc). So I did that first, then joined a friend for the first three miles of her long run. My future self owes me for this one!


----------



## sourire

Following my @DopeyBadger plan and did my "CV" intervals today! Total of 4.35mi.

Also, the Rock n Roll race series is having a sale on race registrations today for lots of locations, in case anyone is interested! (The Philadelphia half marathon was $99 and is now $59!) Of course, I already registered last week, but hopefully some of the $99 went to charity.


----------



## singastory

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?


I ran 3 miles outside this morning with my coworkers. Usually I run after work and it was only my second time running with other people. It was great!


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: _Not _running lol! It's a cross-training day on the schedule, so that's that


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?



Like several others, today is scheduled as a rest day.
I was thinking about maybe joining a local group run tonight and then skipping tomorrow's run, but alas, I have plans for tonight. I did mentally cheer for all the Global Running Day runners I saw in Central Park this morning, though.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: _Not _running lol! It's a cross-training day on the schedule, so that's that



This!


----------



## rteetz

Article about 25 years of runDisney 

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/arti...79&CMP=EMC-ESPNWWOSFY17Q3rdQtrStrdSummr170007


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: It's my day to Spin. Love the instructor as he works us hard! May have to add a quick run before the class in honor of Global Running Day.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: My usual Wednesday: 6 miles including a weekly 5k followed by beer at the pub.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

The weather forecast for my half marathon on Saturday keeps getting worse. They're not talking about rain, but just a couple days ago the high temperature was listed at 73, now it's up to the upper 80s. And dew points around 60. I know it won't be in the 80s at race start at 7 am, and this event does do a good job with the aid stations (it was hot last year too), but I was really hoping it wouldn't be an issue this year. They had to red flag the event and stop timing last year, and I really don't want them to have to do that again. Maybe Lake Michigan will do us a favor and give us a lake breeze to help out.

Anyway, between last year's heat, my races in Disney, and now potentially this, I'm feeling unlucky with my weather for half marathons. Maybe someday I'll get to do one in cool conditions.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

ZellyB said:


> Also ironically, this is a rest day for me.


I'm taking a rest day too. I did 4 miles Monday and over 5 yesterday so I'm sitting out today.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My goal is to run and distance. Could be a quarter mile or 5 miles. My neck is absolutely killing me for the last few days but I'm tired of not running waiting for it to "feel" better. Running camp is also a month away and I am no where near the fitness level I wanted to be at this point.



I ran yesterday and while I am not feeling any pain in the knee during runs still I am not ready for two days in a row yet.  So, I am not running unfortunately.  I am finally trying to play things smart.  On a side note, I was so sore after my run yesterday because I haven't been running this consistently in some time.  I wore my compression socks to bed last night and woke up with no soreness.  Looks like I will be wearing compression socks to bed for a while.


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## DopeyBadger

*DisneyDreamer said:


> The weather forecast for my half marathon on Saturday keeps getting worse. They're not talking about rain, but just a couple days ago the high temperature was listed at 73, now it's up to the upper 80s. And dew points around 60. I know it won't be in the 80s at race start at 7 am, and this event does do a good job with the aid stations (it was hot last year too), but I was really hoping it wouldn't be an issue this year. They had to red flag the event and stop timing last year, and I really don't want them to have to do that again. Maybe Lake Michigan will do us a favor and give us a lake breeze to help out.
> 
> Anyway, between last year's heat, my races in Disney, and now potentially this, I'm feeling unlucky with my weather for half marathons. Maybe someday I'll get to do one in cool conditions.



Fingers crossed for you.  Looks like 60s early in the morning here in the middle of the state.  But Sunday morning low is 73 (high of 93) that's nuts for WI in early June.  You should do Last Call in December.  Temps in the 40s every time.  Best of luck!


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since today is Global Running day, I wanted to ask what are your running plans for the day?



I was stuck at home most of the day.  We are doing a slight renovation and today was carpet install day--so sick of strangers in my house!  I did 6 on the treadmill (in my basement).  I then went to Fleet Feet (the one where I pace lead) and did another 6 miles.  My daughter has a class in the same strip mall and walked down to Fleet Feet when she was done and waited for me.  When I got there, I ran another mile with her--she loved all the festivities!


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD I had forgotten about Global Running Day but fortunately decided to test the calf with an early morning run. All was good with the calf and got the message via Strava that I had completed the he challenge. Whew! Also planning a mile PR attempt through Strava with the #MyMile hashtag.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

The talk about pace the other day got me wondering about my training paces. I don't even remember how I arrived at them. Probably from Hanson's charts last time I trained for a marathon.

My recent half marathon was 1:52:14. I'm currently training for the PRR 10K, where my goal is to break 50:00, which I've missed by 32 and 30 seconds the last 2 years. My most recent 5K was 22:54.

I've been doing tempo runs at 9:00. Long runs at 10:00. I do intervals (6 x .5 for example) at 7:50. (All times approximate)

I normally average 40 miles a week, but that has fallen to 30 miles a week due to a nagging calf strain and work.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> The talk about pace the other day got me wondering about my training paces. I don't even remember how I arrived at them. Probably from Hanson's charts last time I trained for a marathon.
> 
> My recent half marathon was 1:52:14. I'm currently training for the PRR 10K, where my goal is to break 50:00, which I've missed by 32 and 30 seconds the last 2 years. My most recent 5K was 22:54.
> 
> I've been doing tempo runs at 9:00. Long runs at 10:00. I do intervals (6 x .5 for example) at 7:50. (All times approximate)
> 
> I normally average 40 miles a week, but that has fallen to 30 miles a week due to a nagging calf strain and work.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.



I was wondering about this too!  Being so new to running, I have no idea what pace I should be running, I just run at a pace that feels sustainable. 

Saturday I really pushed myself for the Virtual 5k time at the beginning of my long run but slowed way down after that.  I did feel more sore than usual that afternoon and Sunday. 

How do you determine what your training pace is vs race pace?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> The talk about pace the other day got me wondering about my training paces. I don't even remember how I arrived at them. Probably from Hanson's charts last time I trained for a marathon.
> 
> My recent half marathon was 1:52:14. I'm currently training for the PRR 10K, where my goal is to break 50:00, which I've missed by 32 and 30 seconds the last 2 years. My most recent 5K was 22:54.
> 
> I've been doing tempo runs at 9:00. Long runs at 10:00. I do intervals (6 x .5 for example) at 7:50. (All times approximate)
> 
> I normally average 40 miles a week, but that has fallen to 30 miles a week due to a nagging calf strain and work.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.



 

Here are the training paces based on your recent half marathon.  Under similar weather conditions, the 10k goal of sub-50 is very close.

Pace adjustments:

 

However, the 5k of 22:54 is a better race equivalent time, so these are the based I would suggest training at:

 

 

So I would suggest 80% of training at 9:06 or slower.  Depending on the type of tempo run you're doing dictates the duration at which to hold it for (marathon tempo around 60-80 minutes and HM tempo around 40-60 minutes as maxes).  Interval wise, I'm currently scheduling people at CV pace (7:48 min/mile) where the total mileage done at this pace is between 6-8% of total weekly mileage, and the interval duration is 3-10 minutes with resting intervals of 1/4 to 1/2 of duration of running interval.  The longer the interval, the more rest.  I usually do 30 sec to 90 sec RI.  If this pace is done correctly, it's suppose to hit both VO2max work and lactate threshold work.  It's a small window though.

But since your 5k is superior to your HM, I'd say that the focus should likely be on more endurance work.  So keep the focus on a little CV, some HM tempo, and mostly long/easy running.



TinkerBellLiz said:


> I was wondering about this too!  Being so new to running, I have no idea what pace I should be running, I just run at a pace that feels sustainable.
> 
> Saturday I really pushed myself for the Virtual 5k time at the beginning of my long run but slowed way down after that.  I did feel more sore than usual that afternoon and Sunday.
> 
> How do you determine what your training pace is vs race pace?
> 
> Thanks for any help!



To determine training paces, I use "best judge of current fitness".  For almost all of us that means a race performance.  So if you share with me your recent virtual 5k race performance, I can put it though my Hansons modified calculator to come up with some pacing ideas.  In general, the majority of your training would be roughly 90-150 seconds slower than your current 5k race pace.


----------



## jmasgat

@DopeyBadger......in 15 words or less , what is "T+D" in your charts? Just looking to understand your "pace adjustments" in your response to OldSlowGoofyGuy, since his half time-and therefore, your pace chart, is very close to mine.  I have already determined my paces from Hanson's, and am in week 4 of the beginner plan (After a marathon absence of 4 or 6 years, need to ease back in ).  Yet I still wonder if some of these paces will be too slow.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jmasgat said:


> @DopeyBadger......in 15 words or less , what is "T+D" in your charts? Just looking to understand your "pace adjustments" in your response to OldSlowGoofyGuy, since his half time-and therefore, your pace chart, is very close to mine.  I have already determined my paces from Hanson's, and am in week 4 of the beginner plan (After a marathon absence of 4 or 6 years, need to ease back in ).  Yet I still wonder if some of these paces will be too slow.



A challenge!  Temperature + Dew point adjustment.  Assumes PR under ideal conditions.  Good starting point.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Tell us about a funny story from a race or training run. Could of been embarrassing, frustrating at the time, or just funny.

ATTQOTD: When I first got into running I would run in basketball shorts. During a group training run one afternoon we were doing quarter mile repeats and with just a few left to go it started raining very hard. Since it was hot the rain was a welcomed relief towards the end of the run. Well the basketball shorts hold a lot of water and during one of the last quarters my shorts started sliding down. I barely caught them before fall off and had to run the last 200m holding onto my shorts. It is on that day that I learned the importance of proper running gear and the following day I became the owner of a few pairs of "running" shorts. Never had that problem happen to me again with actual running shorts.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

[


DopeyBadger said:


> To determine training paces, I use "best judge of current fitness".  For almost all of us that means a race performance.  So if you share with me your recent virtual 5k race performance, I can put it though my Hansons modified calculator to come up with some pacing ideas.  In general, the majority of your training would be roughly 90-150 seconds slower than your current 5k race pace.



Thank you so much for the help!  

According to my Nike Run app I ran the 5k in 40:15 but there are 2 contributing factors that should probably be considered.  I ran the first mile at 12:45 but my husband couldn't keep up that pace so I slowed down (the fact I can now run faster than him has made him take training seriously for the first time!) AND it was between 79  and 81 degrees with 97% humidity that day.  After that I ran another 2 mile slower for my 5 mile long run and finished the 5 miles in 01:08:28.  We are using run/walk ratio of 15/45 for another 6 weeks to get really acclimated to the heat then I'm hoping to switch to 1 minute run/walk.

We're repeating the 5 mile run Saturday and it will be at least 5 degrees cooler but humidity will most likely still be high that early.  I will be starting much slower as well since I don't want to have hubby crawling at the end.  

Long runs we head to a flat area but my 2 maintenance runs I do on hills and a mix of paved and gravel roads.  Tuesday was 78 degrees and 100% humidity (I ran between showers) and today was 65 degrees and 80% humidity and my pace over a minute faster than Tuesday.  Temperature really makes a difference!

Sorry if this is too much info or not enough.  And again  

Everyone here is always so wonderful!

On another note, we are thinking of doing the Blue Mountain 10k at Grayton Beach, FL.  Has anyone done it or know if it's a good choice to get a PoT for our runDisney events?


----------



## LSUlakes

This week (and yesterday) we have the following folks with races:

07 - @MrsHull  - The Big Run 5k (NG / 45:22)PR
07 - @MissLiss279  - The Big Run 5k (NG / 28:36)PR
10 - @*DisneyDreamer  - Rock n Sole Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - @KSellers88  - Woodruff Park 5k (NG / N/A)
10 - @pixarmom  - Rock N Sole Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - @The Expert - Park City Trail Series 5k (NG / N/A)
11 - @KSellers88 - Hotlanta Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
11 - @tigger536  - Hotlanta Half Marathon (2:10:00 / N/A)
11 - @Nole95  - Hotlanta Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
11 - @Baloo in MI - Beat the Wheat 5k (NG / N/A)
11 - @opusone - Dash for Detection 5k (21:00 / N/A)

Best of luck to all of you this weekend and my apologies for not posting yesterdays races sooner. If you need to revise you goal, just let me know and I will make the adjustment. We look forward to hearing how your race goes over the weekend and yesterday.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a funny story from a race or training run. Could of been embarrassing, frustrating at the time, or just funny.



Ha!  Just look back at my race report from this past weekend.  Dropped the pouch holding my phone just as I crossed the starting mat of the local half marathon.  Realized it pretty quickly but then had to turn around and be the salmon swimming upstream against ~1200 10k and half runners eager to get onto the course to recover it while hoping desperately that nobody kicked it or stepped on it.  It was mortifying.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a funny story from a race or training run. Could of been embarrassing, frustrating at the time, or just funny.
> 
> ATTQOTD: When I first got into running I would run in basketball shorts. During a group training run one afternoon we were doing quarter mile repeats and with just a few left to go it started raining very hard. Since it was hot the rain was a welcomed relief towards the end of the run. Well the basketball shorts hold a lot of water and during one of the last quarters my shorts started sliding down. I barely caught them before fall off and had to run the last 200m holding onto my shorts. It is on that day that I learned the importance of proper running gear and the following day I became the owner of a few pairs of "running" shorts. Never had that problem happen to me again with actual running shorts.





ATTQOD:  Don't Try Something New the Night Before a Race lesson

Last weekend was our local Triathlon which was taking place in our usual long run spot so we moved a few miles down where there was a bunch of folks directing traffic at an intersection.  We had just finished our run and were sitting down for our rest when this poor guy pulled over to one of the trucks assuming it was a water stop which it wasn't.  He just sort of folded over when he found out it wasn't so we offered him our water and Gatorade.  It seems he had a huge Chinese food feast the night before and became pretty ill just after midnight but was trying to push through the race anyway.  When I found out he had tummy issues I also offered him some of my Ginger candy I always carry (individually wrapped chewy kind!).  He took a half dozen and said he thought he could finish.

While we'd always heard you shouldn't try new stuff before a race, this really brought it home!  It also made me glad I pack extras of everything instead of just "enough".


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: The trails I run can be absolutely desolate in the winter. I can easily go a month without seeing anybody out there when it's cold. One particularly cold morning I ran past two teenage girls, and I'm friendly so I smiled and waved. Their eyes widened, they looked at each other and started laughing. Now, I know I'm no fashion plate when I run, especially in the winter when I layer up and don't plan to see anybody. So I just shrugged it off and finished my run. When I got to my car and looked in the rear view mirror, I saw my upper lip had split from the cold air, right in the center, and my two front teeth were covered with blood! So it must have looked like they were missing.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I call this my road kill story.  We do training runs very early in the morning (5 AM start), so especially in the winter it's very dark out.  I'm running along and suddenly step on something that trips me up (didn't fall fortunately), and I look back to see I'd planted my foot squarely in the center of a dead armadillo.  BLECH!      My husband thinks it's funny to now tell the story that I was running so fast I ran over and killed an armadillo.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a funny story from a race or training run. Could of been embarrassing, frustrating at the time, or just funny.



This is more of a "story of my life" than "laugh out loud" funny kind of story, but anyway ...
During my first half, I'm running along, and all of a sudden this girl around my age runs past and yells out to me, "Did you go to [my alma mater]?" So I said, "yes, I graduated a while ago." To which her response was, "I know your sister Beth." I just laughed and said "Everyone knows Beth!"
Seriously, anyone who went to my alma mater knows my sister. It's gotten to the point where most people just know me as Beth's sister, they don't even know my name. It's kinda funny and annoying all at the same time.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> This week (and yesterday) we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 07 - @MrsHull  - The Big Run 5k (NG / N/A)
> 07 - @MissLiss279  - The Big Run 5k (NG / N/A)
> 09 - @opusone  - La Grange Rocks 5k (21:00 / N/A)
> 10 - @*DisneyDreamer  - Rock n Sole Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 10 - @KSellers88  - Woodruff Park 5k (NG / N/A)
> 10 - @pixarmom  - Rock N Sole Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @KSellers88 - Hotlanta Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @tigger536  - Hotlanta Half Marathon (2:10:00 / N/A)
> 11 - @Nole95  - Hotlanta Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @Baloo in MI - Beat the Wheat 5k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to all of you this weekend and my apologies for not posting yesterdays races sooner. If you need to revise you goal, just let me know and I will make the adjustment. We look forward to hearing how your race goes over the weekend and yesterday.



@LSUlakes, I have a conflict (son's 5th grade "graduation" party) with my planned Friday night 5k, so I have replaced it with a Sunday morning 5k.

For this weekend, please remove:
09 - opusone - La Grange Rocks 5k (21:00 / N/A)

And add:
11 - opusone - Dash for Detection 5k (21:00 / N/A)

Thanks!


----------



## roxymama

jmasgat said:


> @DopeyBadger......in 15 words or less , what is "T+D" in your charts? Just looking to understand your "pace adjustments" in your response to OldSlowGoofyGuy, since his half time-and therefore, your pace chart, is very close to mine.  I have already determined my paces from Hanson's, and am in week 4 of the beginner plan (After a marathon absence of 4 or 6 years, need to ease back in ).  Yet I still wonder if some of these paces will be too slow.



When the T+D is really high:
T = too hot
D = don't want to run


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I ran a Chicago Bears themed 5k once and was having a tough race (it got really really hot and I was a tad dehydrated) and as we neared the 3 mile mark I saw the Bears mascot Staley the Bear running ahead with a pack of people and I thought "I can't let the mascot beat me!" and I like powered through the last .1 to beat him "barely" and he goes in for the high five and I give a pathetic attempt at one but say " haha, I  beat you."  And I feel like hot garbage but proud I beat this man-bear. And then I see him walk back to the 3 mile sign again and do the same thing with the next pack of runners and immediately feel so stupid.


----------



## The Expert

Hey @LSUlakes please add this for me this weekend:

10 - @The Expert - Park City Trail Series 5k (NG / N/A)

And then add these too please:

July 8 - @The Expert - Park City Trail Series 10k (NG / N/A)
July 24 - @The Expert - Deseret News 10k (NG / N/A)
Aug 12 - @The Expert - Park City Trail Series 15k (NG / N/A)


----------



## DopeyBadger

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Thank you so much for the help!
> 
> According to my Nike Run app I ran the 5k in 40:15 but there are 2 contributing factors that should probably be considered.  I ran the first mile at 12:45 but my husband couldn't keep up that pace so I slowed down (the fact I can now run faster than him has made him take training seriously for the first time!) AND it was between 79  and 81 degrees with 97% humidity that day.  After that I ran another 2 mile slower for my 5 mile long run and finished the 5 miles in 01:08:28.  We are using run/walk ratio of 15/45 for another 6 weeks to get really acclimated to the heat then I'm hoping to switch to 1 minute run/walk.
> 
> We're repeating the 5 mile run Saturday and it will be at least 5 degrees cooler but humidity will most likely still be high that early.  I will be starting much slower as well since I don't want to have hubby crawling at the end.
> 
> Long runs we head to a flat area but my 2 maintenance runs I do on hills and a mix of paved and gravel roads.  Tuesday was 78 degrees and 100% humidity (I ran between showers) and today was 65 degrees and 80% humidity and my pace over a minute faster than Tuesday.  Temperature really makes a difference!
> 
> Sorry if this is too much info or not enough.  And again
> 
> Everyone here is always so wonderful!
> 
> On another note, we are thinking of doing the Blue Mountain 10k at Grayton Beach, FL.  Has anyone done it or know if it's a good choice to get a PoT for our runDisney events?



So if I've done the math right - 

-5k was 40:15 (12:57 min/mile).  
-The first mile at 12:45 min/mile.  
-Proceeding 2.11 miles (assuming exactly 3.11 mile 5k) at 13:02 min/mile (but slowed down because of husband).
-Total 5 miles in 1:08:28 (13:42 min/mile).  So remaining 1.89 miles at 14:56 min/mile (28:13 total duration).
-Temperature was 81 and dew point was 80 (because 97% humidity) with a T+D of 161.  
-Tuesday was T+D of 156.
-Thursday was a T+D of 124 (65 and dew point of 59 based on humidity).
-The difference of a 124 and 156 based on my T+D chart I use is a 4% adjustment.  So, an improvement of ~60 sec per mile would beat out the estimated difference of ~31 seconds.  I believe this means the heat of 156 effects you more than the chart assumes.  Like I said the chart is a starting point, but the gold standard is "perceived effort".  However, it's my experience that running by effort is a skill to be honed over time.  Knowing what easy feels like isn't completely intuitive in the beginning.

Follow-up questions:
Do you reasonably believe you could have maintained the 12:45 min/mile (39:39) throughout the entire 5k without your husband?
Do you believe a 39:39 5k is the best reasonable current judge of fitness?
Since you use run/walk, have you recently completed a Galloway Magic Mile?
Was the T+D of 161 at the time of the 5k being run, or just the high for the day?
When you run (during the run portion of run/walk), how fast do you run?  When you walk, how fast do you walk?

This information will help me assess a good pace training window.  You're welcome to send me a PM if you'd like instead.



roxymama said:


> When the T+D is really high:
> T = too hot
> D = don't want to run


----------



## MrsHull

ATTQOTD:
It happened just last night, actually. I was running along at the very beginning of the 5k. It was maybe about .25 mile in. I trudged past a group of older women who were doing a run/walk a couple of times. And then, I heard my old gym teacher's voice in my ear, "Ready, RUN!" I whipped around to see if she was really there or if I was losing my mind-- and promptly fell right in front of her. 

This was the same teacher that I refused to run a mile for 25 years ago. 

I jumped up, kept on going. And then she was waiting on me at the finish line, cheering even louder than my family. 

Also, despite falling on my face, I managed to get a new PR: 45:22.


----------



## MissLiss279

LSUlakes said:


> This week (and yesterday) we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 07 - @MrsHull  - The Big Run 5k (NG / N/A)
> 07 - @MissLiss279  - The Big Run 5k (NG / N/A)
> 09 - @opusone  - La Grange Rocks 5k (21:00 / N/A)
> 10 - @*DisneyDreamer  - Rock n Sole Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 10 - @KSellers88  - Woodruff Park 5k (NG / N/A)
> 10 - @pixarmom  - Rock N Sole Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @KSellers88 - Hotlanta Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @tigger536  - Hotlanta Half Marathon (2:10:00 / N/A)
> 11 - @Nole95  - Hotlanta Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @Baloo in MI - Beat the Wheat 5k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to all of you this weekend and my apologies for not posting yesterdays races sooner. If you need to revise you goal, just let me know and I will make the adjustment. We look forward to hearing how your race goes over the weekend and yesterday.



I had a time of 28:36 for the 5k yesterday. I think this is a new 5k PR, and the temperature was in the 80s (and the race was after work), so I'm pretty happy with this. Thankfully most of the course was in the shade and there was a little bit of a breeze, so that helped a lot. The start and finish ~1/4 mile were in direct sun, and that was not fun. If the whole race would have been exposed, my time would have been much different. 

I went into this race with no time goal and just wanted to run a comfortable pace. I have a marathon in a week and a half and didn't want to injure myself, but how I'm feeling during a race always dictates how fast I go. Thankfully, I was feeling pretty good!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DopeyBadger said:


> So I would suggest ...



@DopeyBadger, thank you for the quick and thorough response. It's going to take me a while to digest that, but wanted to get a quick 'Thank you!' out.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

DopeyBadger said:


> So if I've done the math right -
> 
> -5k was 40:15 (12:57 min/mile).
> -The first mile at 12:45 min/mile.
> -Proceeding 2.11 miles (assuming exactly 3.11 mile 5k) at 13:02 min/mile (but slowed down because of husband).
> -Total 5 miles in 1:08:28 (13:42 min/mile).  So remaining 1.89 miles at 14:56 min/mile (28:13 total duration).
> -Temperature was 81 and dew point was 80 (because 97% humidity) with a T+D of 161.
> -Tuesday was T+D of 156.
> -Thursday was a T+D of 124 (65 and dew point of 59 based on humidity).
> -The difference of a 124 and 156 based on my T+D chart I use is a 4% adjustment.  So, an improvement of ~60 sec per mile would beat out the estimated difference of ~31 seconds.  I believe this means the heat of 156 effects you more than the chart assumes.  Like I said the chart is a starting point, but the gold standard is "perceived effort".  However, it's my experience that running by effort is a skill to be honed over time.  Knowing what easy feels like isn't completely intuitive in the beginning.





DopeyBadger said:


> Follow-up questions:
> Do you reasonably believe you could have maintained the 12:45 min/mile (39:39) throughout the entire 5k without your husband?



I actually think I could have gone faster.  I start slow then pick up the pace the last half.  I give this an 8 rating as defined below by the "Liz" scale of running.

I'm defining effort on a scale of 1-10.  I feel like I usually run a 6 as in I breathe hard during running but recover during walks and can carry on a conversation during both. When I stop I "could" have run further.  An 8 is where I'm glad I stopped and it's harder to talk but I still can and a 10 is crawling on the ground.



DopeyBadger said:


> Do you believe a 39:39 5k is the best reasonable current judge of fitness?



I think yes until it cools off in the fall.  I think I'm part vampire since the sun makes me wilt.  If its cloudy or shady I'm ok.  



DopeyBadger said:


> Since you use run/walk, have you recently completed a Galloway Magic Mile?



I did one a few weeks ago before it became a tropical Hades here.  Assuming I did it right, I ran 1 mile in 11:45.  Call this effort a 9 by my scale.  I have another coming up in 2 weeks according to the schedule (and I'm using the app to guide me this time).  It will be warmer so I'm not expecting to repeat that first one.




DopeyBadger said:


> Was the T+D of 161 at the time of the 5k being run, or just the high for the day?



I have a weather station and sadly that was just during the run.  I keep a journal of my time, distance, temp and humidity and separate diary on how I felt after each run.  It's an app called Daily Notes that I reconfigured with 3 tabs:  running journal for basics, diary for more detail to look back on and a Gratification tab for a positive about every day.




DopeyBadger said:


> When you run (during the run portion of run/walk), how fast do you run?  When you walk, how fast do you walk?



My walk is a short stride but fast, faster than is comfortable for hubby but his run is faster than mine.  While the walk remains constant, I start running in a slow shuffle for the first mile then ease up the pace as I feel more loose.  I have no idea for speeds.  I'll do a mile walk Sunday and see!



DopeyBadger said:


> This information will help me assess a good pace training window.  You're welcome to send me a PM if you'd like instead.



It's the internet!  What could possibly go wrong!!  And it could might help someone else too.

Again thank you for the time and effort here.  I also realize this is a guideline so don't worry I'll go out and give myself heatstroke or something!  I'm probably pushing too hard instead of not enough.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a funny story from a race or training run. Could of been embarrassing, frustrating at the time, or just funny.



I'll refer to this as the "train"ing run.  Back in the day when I worked in downtown Hartford, a group of us used to run at lunch.  We varied courses throughout the week, getting a 5 miler in around noon.  One of the routes took us out to East Hartford, over the CT. river via the Founders bridge and then returning over what we thought was a dormant railroad bridge back over the CT. river.  Lo and behold, one day as we enter the railroad bridge we hear a freight train approaching from behind us and of course that puts a little giddy-up in our step.  It never really got close to us, but we could see the light and heard the horn.  If it did catch up to us we would have been doing a Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid off the bridge and into the river.  So yes, I did outrun a train and lived to tell about it!


----------



## Chaitali

So my second week of heart rate training was last week and it went well.  I've kind of figured out some things and how certain runs should feel.  I was a little worried about the interval runs in zone 4 but so far, so good.  I do still have some questions in case anyone has any insight into these things.

For example, the Garmin plan calls for hill runs and recovery runs both in zone 2.  Is it ok for my heart rate to be in a higher zone when running uphill? Otherwise, what's the difference between a hill run and recovery run for those of us in a hilly area?  And where should threshold runs be?  Intervals, 10k pace and threshold pace are all listed as zone 4...is one just a higher heart rate within zone 4? June 13th below is a good example of that.  It includes 10k pace and threshold pace intervals but they're both in zone 4.

 

And I've never seen it use Zone 3 yet.  Is zone 3 just not beneficial?


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

This falls under the category of "frustrating so you might as well laugh it at." I think I vented on these boards last year after I ran a superhero 5K with my (then) 10 year old son and 7 year old son.  They usually enjoy these types of events, but they were both cranky, tired, and in very uncooperative moods for this race.  It was like pulling teeth to get them to run with me on the course!  I kept trying to maintain a "this is so much fun, isn't it??" attitude, but it wasn't working.  At one point my 7 year was just straight up crying and stopped in the middle of the course and my 10 year old was whining big time.  I was at the end of my rope of trying to be cheerful, and a mom with her two kids ran by.  As they passed, she assessed the situation, looked at me and said, "Isn't parenting just the best??"  I knew she was being sarcastic and that bit of parenting camaraderie/non judgement was just what i needed.  I then realized that the whole thing was ridiculous but also funny!  We made it through and the boys got into better moods.  Surprisingly, they just told me they want to run the same race this year!  

For yesterday's QOTD: Like @run.minnie.miles I'm doing a running streak I found on instagram that I'm really enjoying.  It means that my mileage is spread out during the week though, and I'm doing a lot of short runs.  So yesterday was 2 miles, and it was fun to reflect on what running means to me seeing everyone's posts about global running day!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Chaitali said:


> So my second week of heart rate training was last week and it went well.  I've kind of figured out some things and how certain runs should feel.  I was a little worried about the interval runs in zone 4 but so far, so good.  I do still have some questions in case anyone has any insight into these things.
> 
> For example, the Garmin plan calls for hill runs and recovery runs both in zone 2.  Is it ok for my heart rate to be in a higher zone when running uphill? Otherwise, what's the difference between a hill run and recovery run for those of us in a hilly area?  And where should threshold runs be?  Intervals, 10k pace and threshold pace are all listed as zone 4...is one just a higher heart rate within zone 4? June 13th below is a good example of that.  It includes 10k pace and threshold pace intervals but they're both in zone 4.
> 
> View attachment 242687
> 
> And I've never seen it use Zone 3 yet.  Is zone 3 just not beneficial?


I'd be interested in this as well.  I live in a really hilly area, and have a hard time keeping my heart rate under what I should!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I don't really have any standout funny recent stories, but I remember when I first started running in college, I didn't have any running "tights" (or leggings or running pants or good workout clothes... total newbie!) and I wore opaque dress tights under my shorts for a cold run. Why didn't I just go buy them? I have no idea.


----------



## SarahDisney

@LSUlakes, can you please add a few races for me:

6/18 - YIJE L'Chaim 5K Run/Walk (Goal: 37:30)
7/4 - NYCRUNS Firecracker 5K (Goal: 36:00)
8/20 - NYRR France Run 8K (Goal: 1:00:00)

I'll have more to add at some point soon, I'm just trying to spread out the spending a little bit.


----------



## MrsHull

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> For yesterday's QOTD: Like @run.minnie.miles I'm doing a running streak I found on instagram that I'm really enjoying.  It means that my mileage is spread out during the week though, and I'm doing a lot of short runs.  So yesterday was 2 miles, and it was fun to reflect on what running means to me seeing everyone's posts about global running day!



Are y'all doing the Streaking with the Cool Kids run streak? If so, me too! 


@LSUlakes i need to remove the goal from my June 30 Moonlight Bootlegger race, please. After last's nights race, I've realized there is no way I'm going to meet that time on my first trail race in the dark. I want to just have fun and finish without injury, I think.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

MrsHull said:


> Are y'all doing the Streaking with the Cool Kids run streak? If so, me too!
> 
> 
> @LSUlakes i need to remove the goal from my June 30 Moonlight Bootlegger race, please. After last's nights race, I've realized there is no way I'm going to meet that time on my first trail race in the dark. I want to just have fun and finish without injury, I think.



I am! That and the Runners World summer run streak from Memorial - July 4. Last year I made it 100 days. I don't think I'll do that many this year since I'll be starting half marathon training in July (didn't occur to me at the time that a fall half marathon = summer training. Oops!) If you're tracking on insta- add me and I'll do the same! My insta handle is the same as here. (Also @disneydaydreamer33 it just occurred to me that we are insta friends!  )


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQOTD:  I was about 8 miles into a 10 miler on a chilly NC morning this winter running with a couple of my running buddies.   It was a crowded morning on the Greenway and we had just passed a large Galloway group, when I caught the tip of my shoe on the edge of a bridge.  I managed to flail, and stumble all the way across the bridge to the short drop off on the other side. That really through me off balance and I wound up basically diving forward onto the pavement.  My knees and elbows got pretty torn up and I completely shredded the palms of the gloves.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

MrsHull said:


> Are y'all doing the Streaking with the Cool Kids run streak? If so, me too!


Yes I am!  It's such a fun group of runners supporting each other don't you think?  My instagram handle is in my signature, if you'd like to connect! 
haha I think it helped me know who you were @run.minnie.miles because your instagram and disboards name were the same-- it made it a lot easier for  me! 



IamTrike said:


> ATTQOTD:  I was about 8 miles into a 10 miler on a chilly NC morning this winter running with a couple of my running buddies.   It was a crowded morning on the Greenway and we had just passed a large Galloway group, when I caught the tip of my shoe on the edge of a bridge.  I managed to flail, and stumble all the way across the bridge to the short drop off on the other side. That really through me off balance and I wound up basically diving forward onto the pavement.  My knees and elbows got pretty torn up and I completely shredded the palms of the gloves.


Ouch!


----------



## DopeyBadger

TinkerBellLiz said:


> I actually think I could have gone faster. I start slow then pick up the pace the last half. I give this an 8 rating as defined below by the "Liz" scale of running.



Sounds good.



TinkerBellLiz said:


> I'm defining effort on a scale of 1-10. I feel like I usually run a 6 as in I breathe hard during running but recover during walks and can carry on a conversation during both. When I stop I "could" have run further. An 8 is where I'm glad I stopped and it's harder to talk but I still can and a 10 is crawling on the ground.



So this would be like a RPE (rate of perceived effort) scale.  This is the gold standard of training because how you "feel" can be the ultimate decision on how a run should go.  Given your description of many 6 runs, I'd say you definitely want to slow down to the 3-4 range.  I usually say 80% is easy running.  But in total, it's more like 50% is ridiculously easy running.  Which is like a 2-4 range in terms of effort.  



TinkerBellLiz said:


> I think yes until it cools off in the fall. I think I'm part vampire since the sun makes me wilt. If its cloudy or shady I'm ok.



 



TinkerBellLiz said:


> I did one a few weeks ago before it became a tropical Hades here. Assuming I did it right, I ran 1 mile in 11:45. Call this effort a 9 by my scale. I have another coming up in 2 weeks according to the schedule (and I'm using the app to guide me this time). It will be warmer so I'm not expecting to repeat that first one.



The 11:45 mile would predict a 40:47 (13:08 min/mile) 5k, so not terribly far off.



TinkerBellLiz said:


> My walk is a short stride but fast, faster than is comfortable for hubby but his run is faster than mine. While the walk remains constant, I start running in a slow shuffle for the first mile then ease up the pace as I feel more loose. I have no idea for speeds. I'll do a mile walk Sunday and see!



More specifically, do you know the pace at which you run during the run interval and walk during the walk interval.  Like you do 15 run / 45 walk right now.  How fast is that 15 second run?  I guess that might be hard to judge though because GPS would struggle with that short of a duration.  Maybe the 45 second walk pace?  Then I could figure out the 15 second run from #Math and your average pace.  The reason I ask is because running at 15 seconds and 60 seconds can be vastly different based on how fast you run during the run portion.



TinkerBellLiz said:


> It's the internet! What could possibly go wrong!! And it could might help someone else too.







TinkerBellLiz said:


> Again thank you for the time and effort here. I also realize this is a guideline so don't worry I'll go out and give myself heatstroke or something! I'm probably pushing too hard instead of not enough.



Happy to help!



Chaitali said:


> So my second week of heart rate training was last week and it went well.  I've kind of figured out some things and how certain runs should feel.  I was a little worried about the interval runs in zone 4 but so far, so good.  I do still have some questions in case anyone has any insight into these things.
> 
> For example, the Garmin plan calls for hill runs and recovery runs both in zone 2.  Is it ok for my heart rate to be in a higher zone when running uphill? Otherwise, what's the difference between a hill run and recovery run for those of us in a hilly area?  And where should threshold runs be?  Intervals, 10k pace and threshold pace are all listed as zone 4...is one just a higher heart rate within zone 4? June 13th below is a good example of that.  It includes 10k pace and threshold pace intervals but they're both in zone 4.
> 
> View attachment 242687
> 
> And I've never seen it use Zone 3 yet.  Is zone 3 just not beneficial?



Never used that plan specifically, but my guess is the following:

-Hills in zone 2 just means you might have to slow way down.  I use effort as the gold standard.  So honestly ask yourself as you start on the uphill, am I giving the same effort?  But in my experience my HR does move out of easy when climbing a hill.

 

This run was easy by effort.  My HR zone 2 is 126-139, but you can see that on hills it just leaves zone 2.

-Threshold runs depends on what they're defining as "threshold" but my guess is "lactate threshold".  This pace is roughly equivalent to 60 min race pace.  So if you race a 10k in 60 min, then 10k=LT.  If you race a 5k in 60 min, then 5k=LT.  If you race a HM in 60 min, then HM=LT.  Type in a recent race time into McMillan's calculator and it will give you a vLT.  This is his estimate of your LT pace based on your PR.  Just as an example - 

 

-As for zone 4, for me that includes my top end marathon pace, HM pace, 10k pace, LT, CV, and low-end 5k pace.  So it gets pretty crowded in that small window.  So it's reasonable to believe that you'll have multiple distinct types of runs that fall into zone 4, but into slightly different areas within that zone.
-For me, zone 3 is kind of the grey area.  It's my low end marathon pace (at the top end of zone 3) and the high end of my long run pace (at the bottom of zone 3).  So while zone 4 has tons of different paces, zone 3 really doesn't have many at all.  This jives with what I understand from the physiological perspective as the pace between marathon pace and long run is a grey area of no additional benefits to training.  That's why doing your long run a touch faster isn't all that helpful.  I don't believe you increase the benefits that much, but you certainly increase the fatigue/recovery necessary.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a funny story from a race or training run. Could of been embarrassing, frustrating at the time, or just funny.


Funny story.... hmmm.... 

I feel like the only funny thing from races is signs I see with funny sayings. I guess I'm boring and nothing really sticks out for me.


----------



## DopeyBadger

@IamTrike Is this you and your friends on the official youtube runDisney marathon weekend video?


----------



## MissLiss279

It looks like Runner's World has a chance to win a runDisney "runCation" for marathon weekend:

http://ontherun.runnersworld.com/dr...tm_term=929724249&utm_campaign=Runner’s World


----------



## MrsHull

@disneydaydreamer33 and @run.minnie.miles  Added you on instagram. I'm mrs_hull there. This is my first time streaking. It is a fantastically supportive group!


----------



## drante

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a funny story from a race or training run. Could of been embarrassing, frustrating at the time, or just funny.



I was running the 5 mile turkey trot in my city a couple of years ago and I was approaching the finish line. There was a guy running ahead of me with his daughter in a stroller. She was holding a small toy pony in her hand. Well, the toy slipped out of her hand and fell to the ground. She turned in her stroller to look back and I could hear her cry out, "my toy!" Luckily, I saw the whole thing happen and picked up the toy as I was running. Her dad had stopped and turned around looking at the ground for the toy. I ran by and handed the toy back to her without stopping. I heard her dad call out a thank you and I waved as I passed. I felt like a super hero


----------



## pixarmom

*DisneyDreamer said:


> The weather forecast for my half marathon on Saturday keeps getting worse. They're not talking about rain, but just a couple days ago the high temperature was listed at 73, now it's up to the upper 80s. And dew points around 60. I know it won't be in the 80s at race start at 7 am, and this event does do a good job with the aid stations (it was hot last year too), but I was really hoping it wouldn't be an issue this year. They had to red flag the event and stop timing last year, and I really don't want them to have to do that again. Maybe Lake Michigan will do us a favor and give us a lake breeze to help out.
> 
> Anyway, between last year's heat, my races in Disney, and now potentially this, I'm feeling unlucky with my weather for half marathons. Maybe someday I'll get to do one in cool conditions.



Looks like high of 89 on Saturday for us.    But 66 at race start and 71 at 8am, so I'm hoping it won't be as awful as last year.  Planning to take it slow - I guess the bright side is that this takes off the pressure to PR.  Right?



DopeyBadger said:


> Fingers crossed for you.  Looks like 60s early in the morning here in the middle of the state.  But Sunday morning low is 73 (high of 93) that's nuts for WI in early June.  You should do Last Call in December.  Temps in the 40s every time.  Best of luck!



Yes to Last Call!  Last year was beautiful with a gentle falling snow.  



disneydaydreamer33 said:


> This falls under the category of "frustrating so you might as well laugh it at." I think I vented on these boards last year after I ran a superhero 5K with my (then) 10 year old son and 7 year old son.  They usually enjoy these types of events, but they were both cranky, tired, and in very uncooperative moods for this race.  It was like pulling teeth to get them to run with me on the course!  I kept trying to maintain a "this is so much fun, isn't it??" attitude, but it wasn't working.  At one point my 7 year was just straight up crying and stopped in the middle of the course and my 10 year old was whining big time.  I was at the end of my rope of trying to be cheerful, and a mom with her two kids ran by.  As they passed, she assessed the situation, looked at me and said, "Isn't parenting just the best??"  I knew she was being sarcastic and that bit of parenting camaraderie/non judgement was just what i needed.  I then realized that the whole thing was ridiculous but also funny!  We made it through and the boys got into better moods.  Surprisingly, they just told me they want to run the same race this year!



Love this!  Exactly like our youngest, @mateojr!  He loves running until he doesn't.  I actually carried him while running parts of the 5K during marathon weekend this year.  Granted, he was legitimately sick that day and decided to power through but tears and whining were definitely a part of the mix.  He really wants to run our local Winter Run Series again, but after too much whining this winter I told him we're taking that one race at a time next year.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

DopeyBadger said:


> Fingers crossed for you.  Looks like 60s early in the morning here in the middle of the state.  But Sunday morning low is 73 (high of 93) that's nuts for WI in early June.  You should do Last Call in December.  Temps in the 40s every time.  Best of luck!


Thanks!

I'll have to consider the Last Call. Although with my luck I'd get the cooler I'm asking for but I'd also get a snowstorm. And that isn't really much better. Haha.



pixarmom said:


> Looks like high of 89 on Saturday for us.    But 66 at race start and 71 at 8am, so I'm hoping it won't be as awful as last year.  Planning to take it slow - I guess the bright side is that this takes off the pressure to PR.  Right?


Yes, definitely hoping it holds off a bit and isn't as bad as last year. Last year it started getting hot the day before so the starting temp the morning of the race may have been higher. The overnight lows for Friday into Saturday still look reasonable, but the dew points seem higher.

And there's for sure no pressure to PR here. My biggest thing with the heat is not being worried about wanting to PR and now having to give up on that, but really just wanting any official time and not having it get red flagged again. It sucks to accomplish something like 13.1 miles and not have it officially documented!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I may have related this story before: I ran with a nail thru the sole of my shoe for several days, thinking it was a sliver or something in my foot, or maybe a pebble. I kept taking off the shoe and examining my foot and the interior of the shoe for something, but couldn't find anything. I could go several miles without feeling anything, think it had worked itself out, then suddenly I would take a step and ouch! Finally I went out for a run, got the pain after 5 steps, stopped and walked home and thru my shoes on the floor in disgust. I angrily told my wife about the problem... she calmly picked the shoe up, flipped it over, and without saying anything pointed out the nail stuck thru the sole.


----------



## Chaitali

DopeyBadger said:


> -As for zone 4, for me that includes my top end marathon pace, HM pace, 10k pace, LT, CV, and low-end 5k pace. So it gets pretty crowded in that small window. So it's reasonable to believe that you'll have multiple distinct types of runs that fall into zone 4, but into slightly different areas within that zone.
> -For me, zone 3 is kind of the grey area. It's my low end marathon pace (at the top end of zone 3) and the high end of my long run pace (at the bottom of zone 3). So while zone 4 has tons of different paces, zone 3 really doesn't have many at all. This jives with what I understand from the physiological perspective as the pace between marathon pace and long run is a grey area of no additional benefits to training. That's why doing your long run a touch faster isn't all that helpful. I don't believe you increase the benefits that much, but you certainly increase the fatigue/recovery necessary.



Thanks, that was really helpful!  That's interesting there's so much benefit with the various types of workouts in zone 4 but not much in zone 3.


----------



## FredtheDuck

@LSUlakes when you have a second, can you please add another June race for me? Too hard to pass up an evening race with a beer festival at the finish line.

@MoanasPapa is doing it, too, but I have no idea what his goal is.

24 - @FredtheDuck - Suds & Soles 5k (34:10 / NA)


----------



## Miranda

Chaitali said:


> Thanks, that was really helpful!  That's interesting there's so much benefit with the various types of workouts in zone 4 but not much in zone 3.


Of course zone 3 is where I unintentionally usually spend like 50-60% of my runs.


----------



## IamTrike

DopeyBadger said:


> @IamTrike Is this you and your friends on the official youtube runDisney marathon weekend video?
> 
> View attachment 242780



Hey hey That is us... Wow that's really neat.   Thanks for sharing


----------



## cburnett11

IamTrike said:


> Hey hey That is us... Wow that's really neat. Thanks for sharing



I saw you guys a couple times this year.  Those costumes were fantastic.  My daughter loved them too.


----------



## Chaitali

@Miranda Yep, me too!  I was definitely spending a lot of time in zone 3 before the heart rate monitor.


----------



## pixarmom

@*DisneyDreamer, just got the Rock N Sole weather advisory via e-mail.  Boo.    Wishing you a happy race and may we both finish safely before the red flag!


----------



## Miranda

Chaitali said:


> @Miranda Yep, me too!  I was definitely spending a lot of time in zone 3 before the heart rate monitor.


I have had a HRM for quite a while and haven't ever really been able to bring it down.   I would need to walk more I guess.


----------



## MrsHull

I'm getting really nervous about my 10k next week. I still have only Run 5 miles, max. And I'm still stiff from my race on Wednesday night (weird, but true.) Should I try for 6 this weekend anyway? Should I take it easy the next week? It is also going to be crazy hot and humid for the next 5-6 days and I can only run at lunchtime. Does that matter? 

 All I want to do is finish without major difficulty. I'm running at about 15:30 right now (ran faster during my 5k, but not much). I have 3 hours to finish the race and I'm thinking I will take an hour forty-five or two.


----------



## camaker

MrsHull said:


> I'm getting really nervous about my 10k next week. I still have only Run 5 miles, max. And I'm still stiff from my race on Wednesday night (weird, but true.) Should I try for 6 this weekend anyway? Should I take it easy the next week? It is also going to be crazy hot and humid for the next 5-6 days and I can only run at lunchtime. Does that matter?
> 
> All I want to do is finish without major difficulty. I'm running at about 15:30 right now (ran faster during my 5k, but not much). I have 3 hours to finish the race and I'm thinking I will take an hour forty-five or two.



If you've run 5 miles in training you will be fine to complete your 10k next week. It's also not unusual to be stiff for a few days after a full effort race. You're typically straining your body past what you do in training on race day and it takes longer to recover. I'd suggest taking it relatively easy leading up to your 10k since you just had a race. You want to be fully recovered for it and trying to stretch to new lengths in training right now will delay that recovery.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a funny story from a race or training run. Could of been embarrassing, frustrating at the time, or just funny.



During my first Boston marathon, I had a good amount of family and friends who came to cheer.  My friend who had moved to Connecticut said she was going to come down and watch the race.  I saw her and her baby in a stroller when I was running.  I started screaming, "Hi Cindy!" and waving.  It wasn't her, just a complete stranger who said, "I'm not Cindy!".  It was sunny and the woman had on sunglasses and looked exactly like my friend.  Turns out, my friend never even came to watch the race (when she lived locally, she used to bail on runs ALL the time, so this wasn't shocking).


----------



## MrsHull

camaker said:


> If you've run 5 miles in training you will be fine to complete your 10k next week. It's also not unusual to be stiff for a few days after a full effort race. You're typically straining your body past what you do in training on race day and it takes longer to recover. I'd suggest taking it relatively easy leading up to your 10k since you just had a race. You want to be fully recovered for it and trying to stretch to new lengths in training right now will delay that recovery.



Thanks for the reassurance. I feel a bit wimpy, hobbling around today.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

pixarmom said:


> @*DisneyDreamer, just got the Rock N Sole weather advisory via e-mail.  Boo.    Wishing you a happy race and may we both finish safely before the red flag!


Yep, I did too.  I understand it's for safety and I'm glad they take it seriously, but I think the warnings and aid stations should be enough. I hope they give it a little more before calling the red flag again this year. Other races that happen in hot weather don't stop the timing. I guess I'll just be mentally prepared for it to happen and if it doesn't it will be a pleasant surprise.

Good luck to you! Stay cool and have a great race! At least we have an awesome course and beautiful lake views to look forward to regardless!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Chaitali said:


> Thanks, that was really helpful!  That's interesting there's so much benefit with the various types of workouts in zone 4 but not much in zone 3.





Miranda said:


> Of course zone 3 is where I unintentionally usually spend like 50-60% of my runs.





Chaitali said:


> @Miranda Yep, me too!  I was definitely spending a lot of time in zone 3 before the heart rate monitor.





Miranda said:


> I have had a HRM for quite a while and haven't ever really been able to bring it down.   I would need to walk more I guess.



So, I decided to take a look and put pencil to paper.  This is three different weeks of training for me and where my HR ends up via 5 different zones based on heart rate reserve and a sliding scale resting HR.

 

As I thought, 67-74% of the training is in zone 1 or 2 regardless of where I am in the cycle (recovering, peaking, or middle).  Then, just a little in zone 3, 4, and almost none in 5.  However, I do use an optical HR monitor which is not incredibly responsive on short duration intervals.  Which means my HR may have been in zone 5 more often on the mile paced runs of 200/400m, but because the HR monitor is slow to react it likely misses it.  Also, never been a fan of letting my HR get up that high though.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I finished the Rock 'n Sole half marathon this morning. Despite the warmer than preferred temperatures, it was manageable and there was more than enough course support. Wet towels around mile 10 and a few misters set up on the back half were a godsend. The flag alert changed from green to yellow after about 45 minutes, but fortunately it stayed there and the timing kept going. I finished in about 2:35, which is actually a PR by about 4 minutes.

I am so glad that I can relax and do nothing for the rest of the day now because I am beat. My chair in the living room and my TV are my best friends today. Last year after this race I had a wedding to go to, and I am not missing that.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DopeyBadger said:


> Here are the training paces based on your recent half marathon. Under similar weather conditions, the 10k goal of sub-50 is very close.
> 
> However, the 5k of 22:54 is a better race equivalent time, so these are the based I would suggest training at:



@DopeyBadger (and anyone else that's interested), first of all thanks again for the suggestions.

Here are my thoughts:

I was hoping for 'go slower to go faster', but looks like I got 'go faster to go faster'. 

Actually, after thinking about it, this is not surprising. I seem to have fallen into a 'happy where I am at, goof-off' pace.

In deciding which paces to use, either HM-based or 5K-based, I am inclined to go with the slower HM-based paces for 2 reasons:
1. I run 5Ks above my fitness level. This is probably impossible; it's probably more accurate to say the charts are not based on a 'near-death' experience and my 5K races are.
2. The 5K-based tempo is a full minute faster than what I'm doing now and that seems like a big leap to take at once.

Having said that, I did a 10 mile long run today at 9:08, which is very close to the 5K-based time. I need to look back at my logs and see what paces I was using during marathon training.

Mentally, I am wrestling with this question: 'Am I ready to step up to the next level of fitness, or am I happy where I'm at?' Part of this is driven by worries about injuries. I have been largely injury-free through 10 marathons. I'm afraid my 50+ year old body might rebel at the new paces. It comes down to your motto: 'If you want it, PROVE IT, by doing what is necessary to get it!' I'm not sure 'I want it'. With 'it' being the next level of fitness/performance.

I'd be interested to hear from others who have faced this same dilemma, especially if you're a 'more-experienced' (old!) runner. What did you decide and were you happy with the decision?

My only question is this: I assume there is nothing 'magic' about either set of paces (except maybe the CV pace). Is it reasonable to start with the HM-based paces and work down to the 5k-based paces?

One last thought as I'm wrestling with this: The marathon time based on the 5k time is a BQ! Something I wrote off a long time ago. Just pointing this out, as it will probably be the only time I can include 'BQ' in a post!


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I was hoping for 'go slower to go faster', but looks like I got 'go faster to go faster'.



Sometimes I like to throw a curveball.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> 1. I run 5Ks above my fitness level. This is probably impossible; it's probably more accurate to say the charts are not based on a 'near-death' experience and my 5K races are.



Totally not impossible.  A race equivalency chart is not a perfect science.  Merely based off different subsets of populations.  But there are certainly people better at fast and people better at long.  There's a definite relationship between muscle fiber type makeup of an individual and what they're going to be best at.  With that being said, 5k is towards the end of the "fast" spectrum (as this is usually your sprints to mile/3k).  But the 5k is in that transition zone of speed to endurance.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> 2. The 5K-based tempo is a full minute faster than what I'm doing now and that seems like a big leap to take at once.



Certainly wouldn't disagree.  You could approach it in two ways.  Train like you are but at the HM pacing scheme, or go back to a lower level of training overall (meaning way more easy) and introduce the 5k pacing scheme.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Having said that, I did a 10 mile long run today at 9:08, which is very close to the 5K-based time. I need to look back at my logs and see what paces I was using during marathon training.



How would you describe the effort of this run?  I ask because the 10 mile race effort for the HM pacing scheme is a 1:24 (8:25 min/mile).  So was this about 40 sec/mile away from 10 mile race pace?



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Mentally, I am wrestling with this question: 'Am I ready to step up to the next level of fitness, or am I happy where I'm at?' Part of this is driven by worries about injuries. I have been largely injury-free through 10 marathons. I'm afraid my 50+ year old body might rebel at the new paces. It comes down to your motto: 'If you want it, PROVE IT, by doing what is necessary to get it!' I'm not sure 'I want it'. With 'it' being the next level of fitness/performance.



Very understandable.  I'm working with another runner near your age that I've done even more easy pacing and looked at the plan on a two week basis rather than a weekly basis.  Which means more recovery time between hard workouts.  So instead of a traditional 3 hard workouts per week, you could consider 2 hard every week or 2/3 alternating.  This would help with some of the injury concerns by allowing more easy days.  The pacing wouldn't need to be aggressive either because you've got the necessary 5k speed for a 3:39, it's the endurance that needs to be brought up.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My only question is this: I assume there is nothing 'magic' about either set of paces (except maybe the CV pace). Is it reasonable to start with the HM-based paces and work down to the 5k-based paces?



Yes and no.  Your defined "current fitness" level has a defined spectrum of paces that elicit different benefits.  To be fair though, the pacing spectrum is really just easy, then a bunch of grey area, and then Lactate Threshold (60 min race pace), Critical Velocity (2% faster than LT), VO2max, and then some super fast pacing.  Marathon pace and half marathon pace are less physiological and more mental than anything.  So by running slower than your "current fitness" you'll minimize the gains from training but to even greater extent minimize the injury risk.  But if you avoid the LT and faster pacing, then you're unlikely to notice too much of a difference from the slightly easier pace scheme of the HM.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> One last thought as I'm wrestling with this: The marathon time based on the 5k time is a BQ! Something I wrote off a long time ago. Just pointing this out, as it will probably be the only time I can include 'BQ' in a post!



Well in my experience, I've been very good at creating training plans that keep people injury free and get very close to their race equivalency marathon.  So, I guess this is place where you ask yourself if a BQ is something "you want".  I'm assuming 3:40 is your cutoff (but in reality 3:37:30ish).  I think it's potentially achievable after two cycles.  Summer/Fall and then next Spring.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Hi all!

Since I don't have a training journal, I figured I'd post here. (please feel free to skip as it's a self pat on the back)

I completed my arbitrary goal of 30-40 mpw til my 3rd trimester. It got difficult near the end and my pace is slow as molasses, but I did it!

Reflecting back over the past 6 months, I can't believe I just missed placing in my AG for SWLS 10k at almost 2 months pregnant and placed 3rd in my AG for a noncompetitive 5k 3 weeks ago.  

Having aggravated an old hamstring issue, traveling, my super slow pace, my giant belly (everyone thinks I'm delivering next week or have twins), and lets face it - bladder issues, I'll be cutting back my mileage significantly. But I'm grateful for all the encouragement from fellow runners on my trails in my heavily gravid state. Hopefully I can continue to run among the wildflowers and wildlife, even if it's for far fewer miles!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

dis_or_dat said:


> ... my super slow pace, my giant belly, and lets face it - bladder issues



Being pregnant sounds the same as getting old! 

Congrats on your accomplishments and meeting your mileage goal. Give the hamstring a rest, you'll be needing it to push the jogging stroller!


----------



## sky13

The whole of May was a terrible month for running for me. Went from a high of running my first half marathon at the end of April, to running a total of less than 2 miles in the whole of May. I genuinely had no time to go running for the first part of May (too much time spent at work). Then went to SH Disneyland and was too tired to run there - which was a bit of a pity as the running route looked great and I'd actually brought along my running shoes, Flipbelt, Sparkle Skirts, etc with the intention of running.

Anyway, life got a bit overwhelming last week from a combination of several things. One of the possible contributing factors suggested was that I hadn't been running!

So went out for a run today. Actually managed 10km in 1:23. Which was definitely slower than what I was doing in February/March/April when I was running a lot more, but I wasn't expecting to be able to even do the full 10km! So definitely feeling much happier. Helps that I also finally set up my medal hanger, which now has medals (all 3 of them!) on one side, and lanyards with Disney pins on the other 

Now I need to build up to 18.45km in July as that's my next upcoming race...


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Being pregnant sounds the same as getting old!



Yep!  The diaper budget is about to go through the roof for both of you!!


----------



## opusone

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Mentally, I am wrestling with this question: 'Am I ready to step up to the next level of fitness, or am I happy where I'm at?' Part of this is driven by worries about injuries. I have been largely injury-free through 10 marathons. I'm afraid my 50+ year old body might rebel at the new paces. It comes down to your motto: 'If you want it, PROVE IT, by doing what is necessary to get it!' I'm not sure 'I want it'. With 'it' being the next level of fitness/performance.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear from others who have faced this same dilemma, especially if you're a 'more-experienced' (old!) runner. What did you decide and were you happy with the decision?



@OldSlowGoofyGuy, I'm only a couple years behind you.  I have been a semi-serious to social runner for most of my life.  About two years ago, I decided to step-up my training.  You are right to be concerned with injuries, but I wouldn't let those worries prevent you from trying.  I have been very happy with the results, and I am now thinking I may eventually be able to rival my younger PRs... well, maybe.

You do need to focus much more on injury prevention than in your younger years.  I had two overuse injuries about a year ago, and so now, I am definitely more serious about dynamic and light static stretching before EVERY run as well as accurately following my training paces.  I also listen to my body very closely - it usually gives you a heads up when you are overdoing it.  In fact, I think both my injuries last year were preventable if I took it easy when I first felt indications of issues.  Finally, I am just starting a new half marathon cycle where I am going to a 9-day cycle instead of 7 days, and I am hoping having two days in-between each SOS (harder workouts) will help with injury prevention.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Race Report:  Today I ran Beat the Wheat 5k with my daughter.  The race was in support of Celiac Disease Research - celiac effects both my daughters and me.  So no gluten in my house!  Anyway, we made it a family affair.  With my younger daughter and I running the race and my older daughter and wife walking the event.  It was a pretty small race, just a few hundred runners.  Nice location right on Lake Huron.  I try very hard to approach these races with my daughter as just time spent together.  I let her set the pace and focus on being a support her and making it as fun as possible.  

Before the start she told me she wanted to try for a PR.  She has come up short the past few races and it really bothered her.  So I told her that she would still have to set the pace, but I would keep her informed of time and outcome as we went.  She got to decide if pushing harder was worth it or not.  Well I am so proud of her effort!  She pushed and pushed, when she would slow she would ask me if we were still on pace I would calculate it and if i said no she would push harder.  She beat her PR by 26 seconds and placed third in her age group!  Running her pace I actually placed second in my age group; that was a fun surprise.  For a second I thought there must only be two runners in my age group.  But in fact there were quite a few; Bella was just faster than all but one of them.

It was a really nice morning and we got to partake in a wonderful set of snack options after the race for once.  This afternoon I was able to get in some more miles and run in the heat so finished the day with 17 miles and some real challenging miles in the heat of the afternoon.  That is still kicking my butt.  Great day!


----------



## JClimacus

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> @DopeyBadger (and anyone else that's interested), first of all thanks again for the suggestions.
> 
> Mentally, I am wrestling with this question: 'Am I ready to step up to the next level of fitness, or am I happy where I'm at?' Part of this is driven by worries about injuries. I have been largely injury-free through 10 marathons. I'm afraid my 50+ year old body might rebel at the new paces. It comes down to your motto: 'If you want it, PROVE IT, by doing what is necessary to get it!' I'm not sure 'I want it'. With 'it' being the next level of fitness/performance.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear from others who have faced this same dilemma, especially if you're a 'more-experienced' (old!) runner. What did you decide and were you happy with the decision?


 
Like @OldSlowGoofyGuy and @opusone, I'm an older runner (mid-50's). I think the 50's are a great age: I've done the "big things" I'm supposed to do in life (raise my family - my youngest is a college senior), so for the first time in 30 years I'm not overwhelmed with obligations like coaching soccer teams or staying up at night with a sick child. It's a bit like a replay of my 20's *before* I had kids, although now I'm a lot wiser and at peace.  And I'm still young enough to do pretty much anything I want to - just not as hard or as fast as I once could. But that's OK... I'm just happy to be able to do it and challenge myself. And I know these years are limited. Taking up marathon running at 65 is a lot more dicey than at 50. I'm savoring these years while I can still do this sort of ting.

The big lesson I've learned is - like others have said - paying attention to what your body is saying. At this age there will ALWAYS be some aches and pains... the important thing is to learn which ones are red flags and which ones are not so significant. That comes with experience I guess. You can still challenge yourself as much as you want. Just do it in smaller, incremental steps than a big leap like you might have tried when you were younger. Your body will tell you if it's handling it or not.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Where do you get most of your reading of the DIS and The Running Thread done at? How much time a day do you say you spend on these boards?

ATTQOTD: Most of my time on the boards is during work hours. I prefer reading it on my desktop over my phone so thats probably the reason. During the work week I would guess maybe a hour to a hour and a half on the boards with most of that time on the running thread.

Side note: My neck issues continue and the only relief I have had was Saturday after a trip to the urgent care. Going to a Dr this morning to hopefully find a more permanent solution.


----------



## LSUlakes

dis_or_dat said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Since I don't have a training journal, I figured I'd post here. (please feel free to skip as it's a self pat on the back)
> 
> I completed my arbitrary goal of 30-40 mpw til my 3rd trimester. It got difficult near the end and my pace is slow as molasses, but I did it!
> 
> Reflecting back over the past 6 months, I can't believe I just missed placing in my AG for SWLS 10k at almost 2 months pregnant and placed 3rd in my AG for a noncompetitive 5k 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Having aggravated an old hamstring issue, traveling, my super slow pace, my giant belly (everyone thinks I'm delivering next week or have twins), and lets face it - bladder issues, I'll be cutting back my mileage significantly. But I'm grateful for all the encouragement from fellow runners on my trails in my heavily gravid state. Hopefully I can continue to run among the wildflowers and wildlife, even if it's for far fewer miles!



Thats some nice work! When is your due date? Sounds like you and my wife are around the same time frame, although I think we may be a little father along. DS expected on August 16! So ~10 weeks to go for us!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have a number of pinned tabs open in my browser... 6 different forums (including this one), Facebook, Gmail, and Feedly.  I periodically go through them and refresh for new posts throughout the day.   I don't really read DIS as much at night because this forum is the only one I have that is not available in Tapatalk (forum reading app), and I don't like the mobile interface on here at all, so I only spend time on here when I'm at my computer.


My back/sciatic issues seem to maybe be on the mend.  I have some aches and pains still in my calf/lower leg/ankle, along with a numbness on the front of my shin/ankle and top and bottom of my foot.  I don't know if this is new or I just didn't notice it over all the other nerve pain in my leg... I tend to think probably the latter (I just didn't notice it in all the noise). It's not completely numb, more just some weird nervyness when touched, very similar to how it feels with some nerve damage that I have on the front of my knee on my other leg. I had ACL reconstruction in high school in 1993 and have a patch of skin on the front of my knee/shin that never quite came back all the way.

I am hoping that since my lower leg/ankle were the last things to become painful, maybe they're also the last things to get better.  My back and hip are feeling a lot better.  I can cross my left foot over my knee and put on my sock and shoe without feeling like something in my back and hip is going to tear apart.  The only thing I really feel when I do that is some tinglyness/pins+needles in my ankle and foot.  I broke the rules and tried some bent over, feet a little wide apart and slightly bent knees like in yoga, static hamstring stretching this morning, and for the first time in forever I could bend over and feel like both legs were almost equally tight.  Before if I tried to bend over, even bending my knees, my left leg was bent at least 2x as much as the right and it still felt like my hip was ripping all apart.

I do still have a little TFL pain after I go walking.  The PT said when glutes aren't working, the little itty bitty TFL usually takes over some of the work, which was also part of my hip pain before... I am/was just a mess!  I am hoping that today she will give me the ok to start doing some kind of exercise again.  It has been 2+ weeks and I have not been allowed to do anything... no running, no yoga, no spin, no hiking (we were really hoping to get back into that this summer!), no nothing except walking... not even foam rolling!  It is hard for me to tell when I get twinges and aches what is nerve pain ("Ahhhh!!! *panic mode* Is it coming back?? I can't deal with that again!!!") and what is just muscle soreness from inactivity and other associated irritation with everything that has been going on with the nerves.  I have 5 more sessions with her, and I am hoping that I can get the ok to start doing some stuff to strengthen my imbalances. She gave me a list of exercises and stuff before I re-aggravated it, but I'm really not very good about self directed strength training. I am thinking of getting a trainer again, one that my friend recommended who is a functional movement specialist, to help me fix these imbalances properly.

I am terrified to even try running again and hurt things again.  I'm also really sad to think about all my cardio improvements that I started making over the winter that have gone down the drain and the 15 lbs that I've managed to pile on.


----------



## opusone

*Dash for Detection 5k Race Report*

I was supposed to run a local 5k on Friday evening, but our elementary school PTA was having a party for all 5th graders (including my son) who are moving on to middle school next year.  Therefore, even though I registered for the race, I could not run it.  So, I decided to find another 5k this weekend, and I found the Dash for Detection 5k on Sunday which is a charity race to raise funds for pancreatic cancer research.

The race starts and finishes inside Soldier Field on the mezzanine level, so prior to the start, you are looking down at the football field.  When the race starts, you run up a ramp, and then you are quickly outside of the stadium on the north side.  You then turn right to get to the lakefront path, and then head south on the lakefront path until you get to the turnaround (about 1.5 mile point).  After the turnaround, you head north on the same path for a bit until you veer off the path to run around the other side of the stadium, with the final finishing straight back into the stadium.  I posted the race map at the bottom of this post.

I was hoping to get under 21:00, but at the start (9:00am), it was already 75° and sunny with no shade on the course since the sun was on the lake side.  There was also a 14 mph wind, but the wind ended up not really being a big factor.  I decided prior to the start that it may not be the right conditions to go for a PR, but I still wanted a good time, so I decided to try to take the first mile at about a 6:45 and then see how I felt.

We took off, and I noticed about 12-14 folks out in front of me.  I focused on just keeping a good, maintainable pace and felt I was doing a pretty good job of it.  As the first mile went on, I was already passing a few of the people that took off in front of me.  When I looked down at the first mile split, I saw 6:46; I thought "perfect, that's right where I wanted to be," and I still felt pretty good.  However, the second mile was more of a push.  I felt decent, so it wasn't a struggle, but I was not quite as comfortable as I probably should be on the second mile of a 5k.  I was still able to pass a few people, and I ended up with a 6:52 for that mile.  Not too bad, I thought.  On the third mile, my mind definitely got in the way.  At this point, it was clear that I wasn't going to get a PR nor was it likely that I would make it under 21:00.  As far as competition to help motivate me, I could only see one runner up ahead, but he was pretty far away.  I also didn't feel that anyone was breathing down my neck although I never looked back to check.  So, my mind was like, "why push it if you aren't going to achieve a significant time nor are you likely going to change your finishing position."  To offset this thinking, I tried to argue with myself that someone behind me could still pass me, and since I hadn't looked back, this could very well be true.  Nobody had passed me the entire race after the initial jockeying for positioning at the start, and I thought keeping that status was a good new goal to have.  So, I think that helped me continue pushing myself a bit although probably not to the extent that I would have pushed myself if I thought a PR was possible.  The good news, however, was that continuing to push myself did actually get me close to the runner ahead by the 3-mile mark.  Third mile was a 6:55.  Not that I had a lot left, but I did have a little push at the end, so right after the 3-mile mark, I passed the guy ahead, and he had no response.  I think he was hurting.

In the end, I was 7th across the finish line although I ended up 11th overall.  Since there were two corrals behind us, I guess four runners in the later corrals had chip times faster than mine.  I don't know if the race had awards since I couldn't stick around, but here are the final results from the website:

Final time: 21:14 (6:50 avg pace) - only 14 seconds off my planned goal, which I am pretty happy with given the temperature and direct sun

11th overall (out of 1,157)
2nd in my age group (out of 68); although it might be considered 1st place since the age-grouper that beat me was 3rd overall in the race (so he would get an overall award instead of an age group award)


----------



## JClimacus

opusone said:


> *Dash for Detection 5k Race Report*
> 
> I was supposed to run a local 5k on Friday evening, but our elementary school PTA was having a party for all 5th graders (including my son) who are moving on to middle school next year.  Therefore, even though I registered for the race, I could not run it.  So, I decided to find another 5k this weekend, and I found the Dash for Detection 5k on Sunday which is a charity race to raise funds for Pancreatic Cancer Research.
> ....
> 
> In the end, I was 7th across the finish line although I ended up 11th overall.  Since there were two corrals behind us, I guess four runners in the later corrals had chip times faster than mine.  I don't know the race had awards since I couldn't stick around, but here are the final results from the website:
> 
> Final time: 21:14 (6:50 avg pace) - only 14 seconds off my planned goal, which I am pretty happy with given the temperature and direct sun
> 
> 11th overall (out of 1,157)
> 2nd in my age group (out of 68); although it might be considered 1st place since the age-grouper that beat me was 3rd overall in the race (so he would get an overall award instead of an age group award)



Nice job for a youngster!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Where do you get most of your reading of the DIS and The Running Thread done at? How much time a day do you say you spend on these boards?



Most of my reading is done at home after my morning workout or when relaxing after work. I do try to pop in a few times during the day so I don't get too far behind, though.

@LSUlakes, I hope your doc can help you figure out what's going on with your neck.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I'm frequently checking these boards during my lunch break at work (like right now). A couple of times a week I'll get on my laptop at home in the evenings too.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Where do you get most of your reading of the DIS and The Running Thread done at? How much time a day do you say you spend on these boards?



Since I'm almost always on my laptop, I'm on the boards a lot. More than I should be, really. If I'm away from the computer I'll occasionally check the boards from my phone, but not as frequently as I check on the computer (just because I like the larger screen better).


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Where do you get most of your reading of the DIS and The Running Thread done at? How much time a day do you say you spend on these boards?


Well I am probably on the DIS more than anyone. I am on all day pretty much and from various paces via computer, iPad, or my phone.


----------



## JulieODC

I usually read during lunch or a break from work, and in the evening before bed. All from my phone.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQUOD: I check in on the DIS on my iPad mainly during my lunch break or during tasks like folding clothes. The amount of time I spend is directly proportional to how close I am to a Disney trip.

@LSUlakes -  I hope you get some relief with your neck soon. My husband is battling nerve issues with his shoulder, and it's really a double whammy -- pain from the injury and his irritation that he can't get his usual stress relief through his now-modified workouts.


----------



## Miranda

Right now my only DIS reading is this thread since I don't have any trips planned.   I venture into other forums when a trip is happening.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I mainly browse while at work, primarily when I am at my desk eating breakfast or lunch since I run or go to the gym on my actual lunch break.

This weekend I completed the Woodruff Park 5K in 23:49 (45 seconds away from a PR) and the Hotlanta Half in 1:56:09 (5 seconds away from a PR). I am somewhat relieved I did not PR on the half though, because apparently they use gun time instead of chip time and my official time with them is 1:57:22. I got delayed at the porta potties prior to the start and caught in a herd behind the 2:30 pacer. After starting out basically behind the 2:30 pacer, I caught up to the 2:00 pacer right at the finish line which was exciting. I always love seeing people who have hit big goals when they are finishing, and I could tell for a lot of them it was their first sub-two hour. Things like that make me smile. I do wish I had known about the gun time thing prior to the race, but there is always next time.


----------



## tigger536

Race recap: Hotlanta Half Marathon, Sunday June 11, 2017:

I had kind of a "make your own" challenge weekend.  I ran the Braves country 5K on Saturday - super fun, if hilly, race.  Got to see the new stadium, got a free ticket to the game that night (we lost, but the beer was good), and had a great time in general.

Sunday, I ran the Hotlanta Half Marathon for the second year in a row.  It mimicks some of the course for the Publix half/full, the Jeff Galloway half, and the Atlanta hot chocolate race, with some differences of course.  It does have some of the nasty hills from Publix (Marietta Street, 12th street hill, and GA Tech's The Hill, I'm looking at you), but less elevation overall than that race.  Since it is Atlanta in June , I planned on not worrying about time too much and just seeing how I felt and going from there.  I started just behind the 2:15 pacers (which is a goal I've been chasing for awhile now).  I kept them in sight for the first few miles, and then by mile 4 started gaining on them.  I ended up leapfrogging them for most of the race (I do run walk run, they were running straight), until they pulled slightly ahead again on the gross GA Tech Hill (apologies to GA Tech, love your team, your Hill not so much (and anyone who has run a race in Atlanta knows which Hill I'm talking about ).

Anyway, I finished in 2:15:44, a PR for me of almost two minutes! I wasn't expecting it, which in hindsight seems to be when I PR, at least in longer races. An aside - it seems like when I go into a race with certain expectations, I often end up bonking somehow (not always, but more than a few times, at least recently).  Anyone have experience with this weird mental mind game? Thoughts?  In any event, however I got it, I'm happy with my PR, lol.

The finisher area was fun with a great DJ and some good samples of sports drinks/ food - and PUPPIES! (A local rescue, it was tough to resist not signing up for one haha.)  A fun race overall, well run, great water stations (plentiful and most with nuun as the sports drink - one of the few on course drinks other than water I can take), and free photos.  I will do this one again.​


----------



## tigger536

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: I mainly browse while at work, primarily when I am at my desk eating breakfast or lunch since I run or go to the gym on my actual lunch break.
> 
> This weekend I completed the Woodruff Park 5K in 23:49 (45 seconds away from a PR) and the Hotlanta Half in 1:56:09 (5 seconds away from a PR). I am somewhat relieved I did not PR on the half though, because apparently they use gun time instead of chip time and my official time with them is 1:57:22. I got delayed at the porta potties prior to the start and caught in a herd behind the 2:30 pacer. I wish I had known about the gun time thing prior to the race, but there is always next time.




@KSellers88 - too funny, I was just writing my Hotlanta recap too!  They DO use chip time - look in the overall results.  For some reason the AG results only have gun time listed, but chip time is there in the overall results.  AG awards are probably based on gun, with the assumption that all AG contenders will start in A.  But chip time for us other folk is there, in the overall.  Congrats on your performance, that's a FANTASTIC time!!!


----------



## KSellers88

tigger536 said:


> @KSellers88 - too funny, I was just writing my Hotlanta recap too!  They DO use chip time - look in the overall results.  For some reason the AG results only have gun time listed, but chip time is there in the overall results.  AG awards are probably based on gun, with the assumption that all AG contenders will start in A.  But chip time for us other folk is there, in the overall.  Congrats on your performance, that's a FANTASTIC time!!!



Thank you SO much! Based on chip time, I missed a PR by 3 seconds, not 5. Apparently I need to work on my restroom habits, because if I had been where I was supposed to be at 7:00AM I would have a shiny, new PR like you!I have never run in Atlanta before, those hills were killer!  I agree completely about the bonking thing when I try for a PR. I went into this one for fun with no expectations, apparently I should do that more often. Great job and congrats on the PR, that is awesome!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Where do you get most of your reading of the DIS and The Running Thread done at? How much time a day do you say you spend on these boards?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Most of my time on the boards is during work hours. I prefer reading it on my desktop over my phone so thats probably the reason. During the work week I would guess maybe a hour to a hour and a half on the boards with most of that time on the running thread.
> 
> Side note: My neck issues continue and the only relief I have had was Saturday after a trip to the urgent care. Going to a Dr this morning to hopefully find a more permanent solution.



Right now I am checking on my break at work but usually I check when I am sitting on the couch icing my knee, when I can't move anyway.  but, I don't spend as much time as I once did.  I dread coming back after missing a few days because I know I will be pages behind.  I wish I could keep up like I used to.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I mostly read during the day at work.  I do check in some in the evenings and on the weekends as well to keep up.


----------



## DopeyBadger

tigger536 said:


> Anyway, I finished in 2:15:44, a PR for me of almost two minutes! I wasn't expecting it, which in hindsight seems to be when I PR, at least in longer races. An aside - it seems like when I go into a race with certain expectations, I often end up bonking somehow (not always, but more than a few times, at least recently). Anyone have experience with this weird mental mind game? Thoughts? In any event, however I got it, I'm happy with my PR, lol.



When you set a goal/expectation, and the race starts to move away from the possibility of hitting the goal/expectation, do you find yourself with negative thoughts mid-race?  As in, you want a 2:15, but at mile 7 you realize you _may_ not hit the 2:15, and then you start to lose motivation to try and still get that PR?  You then suddenly find without that motivation that the race _seems_ harder and things start to slip away (or bonk).

If yes, then you may be referring to something called the Psychobiological Model of Endurance based on the Motivational Intensity Theory (it's Samuele Marcora's model).  I wrote about it in my journal here (link).  I think this is the most important blurb about it:



Spoiler: Psychobiological Model of Endurance



_The Psychobiological model is an effort-based decision model based on motivational intensity theory. The model states there are five factors that primarily determine regulation of pacing.

1) Perception of effort
2) Potential motivation
3) Knowledge of distance/time to cover
4) Knowledge of distance/time remaining
5) Previous experience/memory of perception of effort during exercise of varying intensity and duration_

_The potential motivation is defined, as the maximum effort a person is willing to exert to meet a certain task. The motivational intensity is the amount of effort that people actually expend to meet that task. The combination of these two ideas into the Motivational Intensity Theory creates the framework for why an individual will continue in a task: either the level of potential motivation hasn’t been reached or the task is still viewed as possible. A person will disengage from the task when either the perception of effort outweighs the potential motivation or the person believes they are physically unable to maintain the task (believed to maxed effort).

So what does this mean? Well we can have two people with the same LT pace. They can have equivalent economy and equivalent VO2max and yet they STILL might not finish at the same pace. Why? Because one is more WILLING to tolerate the pain/level of fatigue they're feeling. They might both be at a lactate concentration of 3.5 mmol/L (normal is around 1.0) and yet runner A might have a higher motivational reason for running and thus is willing to tolerate the feeling of 3.5 mmol/L of fatigue by products more so than runner B. Runner A keeps maintaining pace and Runner B succumbs to the feeling of fatigue and slows down.

So can we train our bodies to become more resistant to the feeling of fatigue? Can we alter our perception of effort and thus maintain this higher pain threshold? Yes, you can._

I then go on to explain different amplifiers and dampeners to those five factors.

Personally, I didn't stop setting goals for races, but I did stop looking at my watch during the race.  So without factor #3, I was unable to determine if I was above, at or below pace.  This way I couldn't have negative thoughts and lose motivation based on my progress because I didn't really know how well/not well I was doing.  However, while this blind running scheme has worked for the last few years, I'm finding to truly maximize by ability I need to get back to looking at my watch and appropriate race day pacing.  Here (link) and here (link) were an analysis of my previous three marathons pacing which while blind were consistent amongst the races they weren't a very good even approach to pacing.



Just a thought!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I usually check between tasks at work. The time I spend depends on how busy I am and/or how interesting certain conversations are to me.


----------



## tigger536

DopeyBadger said:


> When you set a goal/expectation, and the race starts to move away from the possibility of hitting the goal/expectation, do you find yourself with negative thoughts mid-race?  As in, you want a 2:15, but at mile 7 you realize you _may_ not hit the 2:15, and then you start to lose motivation to try and still get that PR?  You then suddenly find without that motivation that the race _seems_ harder and things start to slip away (or bonk).



This is EXACTLY it, and exactly what I thought.  The races I've done the best in, with a few exceptions, are the ones where I started the race ahead of my expectations and stayed there.  The worst are the ones with that "slip" early on.  I know I need to work on this for sure.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I can't make it on the thread at work normally, occasionally I get the chance.  Mostly I get time at night - couch time.


----------



## Miranda

Miranda said:


> I am hoping that since my lower leg/ankle were the last things to become painful, maybe they're also the last things to get better.  My back and hip are feeling a lot better.  I can cross my left foot over my knee and put on my sock and shoe without feeling like something in my back and hip is going to tear apart.  The only thing I really feel when I do that is some tinglyness/pins+needles in my ankle and foot.  I broke the rules and tried some bent over, feet a little wide apart and slightly bent knees like in yoga, static hamstring stretching this morning, and for the first time in forever I could bend over and feel like both legs were almost equally tight.  Before if I tried to bend over, even bending my knees, my left leg was bent at least 2x as much as the right and it still felt like my hip was ripping all apart.
> 
> I do still have a little TFL pain after I go walking.  The PT said when glutes aren't working, the little itty bitty TFL usually takes over some of the work, which was also part of my hip pain before... I am/was just a mess!  I am hoping that today she will give me the ok to start doing some kind of exercise again.  It has been 2+ weeks and I have not been allowed to do anything... no running, no yoga, no spin, no hiking (we were really hoping to get back into that this summer!), no nothing except walking... not even foam rolling!  It is hard for me to tell when I get twinges and aches what is nerve pain ("Ahhhh!!! *panic mode* Is it coming back?? I can't deal with that again!!!") and what is just muscle soreness from inactivity and other associated irritation with everything that has been going on with the nerves.  I have 5 more sessions with her, and I am hoping that I can get the ok to start doing some stuff to strengthen my imbalances. She gave me a list of exercises and stuff before I re-aggravated it, but I'm really not very good about self directed strength training. I am thinking of getting a trainer again, one that my friend recommended who is a functional movement specialist, to help me fix these imbalances properly.


Boo... I still have no ok to do anything but walk, and a stern admonition to make sure to be doing my back extensions every 2 hours.  I have to do them in a different direction if I feel it at all in my calf.  Unfortunately my hope that maybe since the calf was the last thing to hurt, it was the last thing to get better, was not really accurate, it would be "better" if it had gotten better from the bottom up than for all the top pain to pretty much completely resolve but leave something with the calf.  The fact that now my calf is the only thing bugging me along with the numbness is weird, but we just have to keep working on getting it so that there is no calf involvement whatsoever.  The numbness thing sometimes can be ignored as residual issues that will clear up, but not when I still have that tiny twinge of calf pain.

She describes the bulging disc like a jelly donut.  We are trying to get the jelly to go back into the donut by doing certain stretches and moves to encourage that.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I read and sometimes respond first thing in the morning while I have coffee.  Usually I read from my phone while I am waiting for my kids at one of their activities.  I almost always respond from my laptop since I hate typing on my phone--typically later at night like now.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

dis_or_dat said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Since I don't have a training journal, I figured I'd post here. (please feel free to skip as it's a self pat on the back)
> 
> I completed my arbitrary goal of 30-40 mpw til my 3rd trimester. It got difficult near the end and my pace is slow as molasses, but I did it!
> 
> Reflecting back over the past 6 months, I can't believe I just missed placing in my AG for SWLS 10k at almost 2 months pregnant and placed 3rd in my AG for a noncompetitive 5k 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Having aggravated an old hamstring issue, traveling, my super slow pace, my giant belly (everyone thinks I'm delivering next week or have twins), and lets face it - bladder issues, I'll be cutting back my mileage significantly. But I'm grateful for all the encouragement from fellow runners on my trails in my heavily gravid state. Hopefully I can continue to run among the wildflowers and wildlife, even if it's for far fewer miles!


Just wanted to give you a big congrats for running through pregnancy!  My best running friend did the same, and I was surprised by the judgement she received (mostly from little old ladies that thought you shouldn't exert yourself at all during pregnancy).  She kept at it though, and ran 6 miles a week before giving birth.  Her recovery after having the baby was great too!  (I on the other hand get super sick in my pregnancies and barf my way through 9 months-- I wish I could run through it!).  Anyway, I think you're awesome!

ATTQTOD: I don't have a set time I check disboards.  I get different snatches of time throughout the day, and some days I don't get a chance to ever check.  Most likely it's in the morning though, right after the kids have gone to school.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Im jealous of all you who check in at work. We have pretty strict internet rules, and the powers that be monitor all usage. If we can't justify a site or spend too much time on the internet we can get into trouble. I do all my dis-ing after work while winding down from the day.


----------



## McNs

I don't know how you all have TIME to post while at work! My days are far too busy... plus I'm in a open plan office...

My prime Dis time is in the evening once kids are in bed, however that also coincides with the board maintenance shut down for 2 hours Eastern (8pm my time...)

I also sometimes post when I have trouble sleeping, plus first thing in the morning before getting out of bed.


----------



## gjramsey

Dang, go away for a two week road trip to the west coast (4513 miles on the car), and the thread grows by 20 pages!

Quick thoughts from vaca. (FYI, had not been to Disneyland in 12 years.)

1. I now remember why I like paper Fastpasses compared to FP+.  Was able to hit all the big rides in CA and Disneyland before 11 each day with use of FP and short lines. And was able to get FP for big rides late in the day in Disneyland on Friday
2. GOTG: Mission Breakout is fantastic.  Rode twice, got Born to be Wild and Burning Love for the songs.
3. Carsland is incredible.
4. World of Color might now be my favorite night-time show in all Disney Parks
5. Magic Mountain has many great rollercoasters.
6. Yosemite with full rushing waterfalls is a different experience than past visits.
7. 1st time to Grand Canyon, Joshua Tree, and Petrified Forest.  All well worth the visit.  Wish we had more time to spend in Joshua Tree
8. Avg of close to 20000 steps per day on non-driving days.
9. Lake Tahoe is still one of my favorite places in the US.  We made sure we visited the Lake, since we were married there 25 years ago this upcoming August.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What sounds do you hear while running? Pleasant sounds, irritating sounds, feedback to you, ect. 

ATTQOTD: One of the most common sounds I hear is my own breathing which indicates to me how easy or hard the run is going. Although my favorite sounds are from a very early morning run. There is just a nice calm in the world at that time and the occasional animal noise. For as much as I enjoy it I have been spending to much time on the treadmill and now that I am sidelined for a while, the desire for a nice morning run is calling my name. Hopefully only a few more days before I am back to it!


----------



## Wendy98

gjramsey said:


> Dang, go away for a two week road trip to the west coast (4513 miles on the car), and the thread grows by 20 pages!
> 
> Quick thoughts from vaca. (FYI, had not been to Disneyland in 12 years.)
> 
> 1. I know remember why I like paper Fastpasses compared to FP+.  Was able to hit all the big rides in CA and Disneyland before 11 each day with use of FP and short lines. And was able to get FP for big rides late in the day in Disneyland on Friday
> 2. GOTG: Mission Breakout is fantastic.  Rode twice, got Born to be Wild and Burning Love for the songs.
> 3. Carsland is incredible.
> 4. World of Color might now be my favorite night-time show in all Disney Parks
> 5. Magic Mountain has many great rollercoasters.
> 6. Yosemite with full rushing waterfalls is a different experience than past visits.
> 7. 1st time to Grand Canyon, Joshua Tree, and Petrified Forest.  All well worth the visit.  Wish we had more time to spend in Joshua Tree
> 8. Avg of close to 20000 steps per day on non-driving days.
> 9. Lake Tahoe is still one of my favorite places in the US.  We made sure we visited the Lake, since we were married there 25 years ago this upcoming August.


Now I am even more excited about visiting DL and California next month!  I have been studying up on the old school fp like a student cramming before an exam.  I am also spending WAY too much time planning park strategy.  Headed to Yosemite also--I have heard about the rushing water (and tragedies) from all the snowfall this year.  Looks like we will NOT be doing any whitewater rafting.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What sounds do you hear while running? Pleasant sounds, irritating sounds, feedback to you, ect.



It depends where I am running.  Bike trail for longer runs and it is a lot of animal, well more like birds, especially in the morning.  I have been multi tasking and running in the evenings when I take my kids places.  Those are more urban, so cars, cars, and more cars.

A better question would be what smells do you encounter?  Last night, the mix of full garbage cans on the curb from the bars all weekend and the fried smell of fast food to the occasional whiff of second hand smoke--paints a beautiful pic doesn't it?


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What sounds do you hear while running? Pleasant sounds, irritating sounds, feedback to you, ect.



Music (mostly coming from my headphones), traffic, and other people's conversations mostly. And then there's the bird that chases after me. I hate that stupid bird. One of these days it will attack me, and I will not be a happy camper.


----------



## gjramsey

Wendy98 said:


> Now I am even more excited about visiting DL and California next month!  I have been studying up on the old school fp like a student cramming before an exam.  I am also spending WAY too much time planning park strategy.  Headed to Yosemite also--I have heard about the rushing water (and tragedies) from all the snowfall this year.  Looks like we will NOT be doing any whitewater rafting.



Hopefully, Disneyland does not implement Maxpass before you go.  that might throw a clunker into your planning!  

Our planning was be at the gate 30 minutes before opening and go!  For CA, I went to get fastpasses for GOTG, and the family went to RSR.   the rest of the day was looking at the app and seeing what the waits were and FP return times to plan what to get next.  Our CA day was the last day for the cheaper AP, so the park was busy, but did all we wanted, and rode most of the rides twice.

Disneyland, I pulled FP for Star Tours at opening, rode Space and Matterhorn before the lines really grew too much, hit Buzz twice in less than 30 minutes then used the FP for Star Tours.  Then headed over to the other side of the park.  Indy was about 15 minutes when we got in line, Pirates moved fast and was also about 15.  Friday was a grad night, so the teenagers started showing up around 2-3 in the afternoon, but the wait times only really grew for Space.

Overall, we had a great experience on two pretty busy park days.  

We saw people sitting on the curbs about 2 hours be MSEP, but we walked up right as it started moving through the hub, and were not too far back, and was able to see the parade just fine without sitting around.

Yosemite - yea, there will not be any whitewater rafting anytime soon.   We were there on the day someone fell off the Mist Trail into the river under Vernal Falls.  Search and Rescue folks were asking everyone coming off the trail if they saw anything.  

Way late mileage for May:

Miles - 124
Pace - 8:28
duration - 17:48:29


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

opusone said:


> Final time: 21:14 (6:50 avg pace) - only 14 seconds off my planned goal...



@opusone, good job! Making us 'classic' runners proud!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Mostly conversation.  I run with my DH on maintenance runs and a group on long runs, so there is always plenty of good conversation.  If the going is tough and people stop talking, I do have a tendency to listen to my breathing.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What sounds do you hear while running? Pleasant sounds, irritating sounds, feedback to you, ect.


Whatever I have playing on my headphones and cars. That's about it.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: I wish I could run without listening to stuff, but alas, I need something to make running more enjoyable for me.  I usually listen to podcasts, audiobooks, and music.  Obviously, if there are loud cars/trucks I hear those too.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What sounds do you hear while running? Pleasant sounds, irritating sounds, feedback to you, ect.



Crunching snow might be my favourite running sound.  I'm always hearing my breathing and footfalls though, they are the constants.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Wendy98 said:


> Now I am even more excited about visiting DL and California next month! I have been studying up on the old school fp like a student cramming before an exam. I am also spending WAY too much time planning park strategy.



California native here! Lived in SF and LA. Also had annual passes to DL when we were in LA : ) Happy to answer questions/give advice. I'm jealous reading about these trips, though, I won't be back until December!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: The constant squeak of my beloved treadmill when I'm on it.  I usually just listen to Pandora for short runs. For long runs, I listen to podcasts with "Wait Wait Don't Tell Me" being my favorite.   I need to check out some disney podcasts!


----------



## Miranda

PrincessMickey said:


> Im jealous of all you who check in at work. We have pretty strict internet rules, and the powers that be monitor all usage. If we can't justify a site or spend too much time on the internet we can get into trouble. I do all my dis-ing after work while winding down from the day.





McNs said:


> I don't know how you all have TIME to post while at work! My days are far too busy... plus I'm in a open plan office...
> 
> My prime Dis time is in the evening once kids are in bed, however that also coincides with the board maintenance shut down for 2 hours Eastern (8pm my time...)
> 
> I also sometimes post when I have trouble sleeping, plus first thing in the morning before getting out of bed.


I work at home and I am a software developer... so it's my own unmonitored internet connection, and it's a profession with a moderate amount of downtime.   Either waiting for code to build or just moving my brain away from the task to let thoughts percolate, etc.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: When I am running solo, I listen to music (short runs) or podcasts (long runs).  When I'm running with my group, I'm either just listening to conversation or the sound of my own heavy breathing.


----------



## ZellyB

@run.minnie.miles I love Wait Wait Don't Tell Me!!  Listen to it in the car a lot of times.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: For me, I'm usually running with other people, so its conversation for the most part that I'm hearing. If I happen to have to run around the track at the Y due to weather, I will listen to a podcast or audiobook.


----------



## roxymama

Other than my music...so many kids playing basketball or ball-hockey, etc (at least during this time of year) and I love the sound of the little birds in my neighborhood.  And my breathing if it's a hard day.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ZellyB said:


> @run.minnie.miles I love Wait Wait Don't Tell Me!!  Listen to it in the car a lot of times.


Yes! During half marathon training, I would purposefully save 2 weeks of episodes for my long runs every other week (galloway plan). I also love old episodes of Car Talk. I'm a big NPR fan (nerd).


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

run.minnie.miles said:


> Yes! During half marathon training, I would purposefully save 2 weeks of episodes for my long runs every other week (galloway plan). I also love old episodes of Car Talk. I'm a big NPR fan (nerd).


Die hard NPR fan right here!  I took a tour of the headquarters in DC last May, and was the only one in our tour group that could point out the journalists/podcast personalities as we walked through the rooms.  I was fangirling SO hard!


----------



## drante

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What sounds do you hear while running? Pleasant sounds, irritating sounds, feedback to you, ect.



ATTQOTD: 
I listen to podcasts. I listen to a lot of Harmontown and sometimes I listen to Disney podcasts. I'm way behind on Harmontown so I have a ton of episodes to listen to and each episode is nearly 2 hours long. Great for long runs and I find them entertaining. When I finally catch up to the most recent episode, I may switch to audiobooks.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Outdoors, whatever my iPhone serves up form my running playlist in Shuffle mode - it's got over 1,000 songs in there, so every run is different! I love music, NEED it in my life, and running is about the only time I have to indulge. But I turn it off and take out my earbuds for a cool-down walk so I can listen to the birds chirping (or the bats squeaking when it gets dark early!) On the treadmill, I watch Netflix, so usually I'll hear the Underwoods devising some new sick, plot for domination on "House of Cards."


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: I listen to podcasts (the ones I save for runs when I can give them my full attention are Another Mother Runner, Katie Couric, and Pod save America). I do take out my headphones to listen for cars on non-sidewalk parts of runs.

I do NOT like to hear dogs barking - I've had a few bad experiences and it makes me anxious.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  Sometimes I listen to the little voice in my head asking me why I am running!   But as an old-school, no-music runner, I get to listen to everything. Definitely my breath, to help me run at the right tempo.  On today's run, there were birds, sprinklers (a plus since it was so hot!), cars, power lawn tools (don't get me started on how much I hate blowers), kids on their way to school, dogs, snippets of conversation of people I pass, and much more.

Of all my senses, my hearing is the probably the best--which is part of the reason I sleep so poorly away from home.  I hear everything.


----------



## McNs

gjramsey said:


> Dang, go away for a two week road trip to the west coast (4513 miles on the car), and the thread grows by 20 pages!
> 
> Quick thoughts from vaca. (FYI, had not been to Disneyland in 12 years.)
> 
> 1. I now remember why I like paper Fastpasses compared to FP+.  Was able to hit all the big rides in CA and Disneyland before 11 each day with use of FP and short lines. And was able to get FP for big rides late in the day in Disneyland on Friday
> 2. GOTG: Mission Breakout is fantastic.  Rode twice, got Born to be Wild and Burning Love for the songs.
> 3. Carsland is incredible.
> 4. World of Color might now be my favorite night-time show in all Disney Parks
> 5. Magic Mountain has many great rollercoasters.
> 6. Yosemite with full rushing waterfalls is a different experience than past visits.
> 7. 1st time to Grand Canyon, Joshua Tree, and Petrified Forest.  All well worth the visit.  Wish we had more time to spend in Joshua Tree
> 8. Avg of close to 20000 steps per day on non-driving days.
> 9. Lake Tahoe is still one of my favorite places in the US.  We made sure we visited the Lake, since we were married there 25 years ago this upcoming August.



I'm a DL semi regular (three visits in last 4 years), visiting the World this year and not enjoying having to plan where we eat 6 months out! Plus having to choose which park on which day 2 months out to make the most of FP+ - I don't miiind some planning but one of the things I love about DL is I only need a loose plan at most and can get away with no plan.

We visited Yosemite when there in 2015 - kids were dreading going as there would be no tv or internet (!) but we all absolutely loved the place and it was a real highlight of our holiday. It was late September so no waterfalls to speak of, but still stunning.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What sounds do you hear while running? Pleasant sounds, irritating sounds, feedback to you, ect.



Sometimes I'm happy running with random thoughts and conversations in my head. Cars can get a bit irritating but when you run in suburban areas there isn't much you can do about it! Since the start of the year I've been listening to various things through the phone - preference is podcasts, I subscribe to most of the DIS offerings. When those are all listened to I'll put on some of my favourite crusty Dad rock - Neil Young, Pink Floyd and The Who are all on rotation.


----------



## cburnett11

Wendy98 said:


> Now I am even more excited about visiting DL and California next month! I have been studying up on the old school fp like a student cramming before an exam. I am also spending WAY too much time planning park strategy.



When we were there 10 years ago, the paper FP system still allowed you to go to an attraction hours after the expiration.  Between that and the ability to "double-dip" between the 2 parks (we had a hopper), we didn't really stand in lines.  My son was old enough to run between the parks (while young enough to enjoy this "independence"), so we accumulated 2 different sets of FPs for much of the day and then were able to use all these when the crowds got crazy and throughout the evening.  So it was basically enter 1 park, ride something, get a FP in that park, send him to get FP in other park, keep riding, get more FPs when allowed in both parks, etc.  I believe the 2 parks' FP systems are still independent of one another and if you are willing to walk a bit, this can be a nice way to avoid some lines.


----------



## gjramsey

cburnett11 said:


> When we were there 10 years ago, the paper FP system still allowed you to go to an attraction hours after the expiration.  Between that and the ability to "double-dip" between the 2 parks (we had a hopper), we didn't really stand in lines.  My son was old enough to run between the parks (while young enough to enjoy this "independence"), so we accumulated 2 different sets of FPs for much of the day and then were able to use all these when the crowds got crazy and throughout the evening.  So it was basically enter 1 park, ride something, get a FP in that park, send him to get FP in other park, keep riding, get more FPs when allowed in both parks, etc.  I believe the 2 parks' FP systems are still independent of one another and if you are willing to walk a bit, this can be a nice way to avoid some lines.




Unfortunately, in the last month or two, they integrated the FP system between the two parks.  So no more double dipping of FPs.  Most on the DL board seemed to believe it was in prep of the MaxPass system.   We did not do Hopper because of this!


----------



## KingLlama

So am I allowed to post in this thread if I'm running my first-ever race on Saturday?

I mean, it's only a 5K, and I'm gonna be slow as molasses, but you gotta start somewhere, right?


----------



## DopeyBadger

KingLlama said:


> So am I allowed to post in this thread if I'm running my first-ever race on Saturday?
> 
> I mean, it's only a 5K, and I'm gonna be slow as molasses, but you gotta start somewhere, right?





As the OP says, "Seriously, nobody here cares how fast or far you run. We all just love running and, of course, Disney" @ZellyB

Congrats on the first race and wishing you the best of luck!  You're always welcome here!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I listen to music on almost every run. Normally I will have one ear bud in and one out, so I can listen to everything around me (which where I live is normally silence or animal noises). When I run races, I like to keep both earbuds in because some people run REALLY loudly and it distracts me.


----------



## LSUlakes

KingLlama said:


> So am I allowed to post in this thread if I'm running my first-ever race on Saturday?
> 
> I mean, it's only a 5K, and I'm gonna be slow as molasses, but you gotta start somewhere, right?



Welcome to the thread! You could have never ran a day in your life and decided to research the topic, find this thread and post all you wish. Hope you find the conversation and information within this thread helpful! If you would like, I can add you to the list of race in the OP, I only need the race name and a goal if you have one. Format would look something like this: 17 - KingLlama - ????? 5k (Goal/Result).
Ill add it to the list and usually on Wednesday I post the list of upcoming races for the weekend. Best of luck this weekend!!!


----------



## roxymama

KingLlama said:


> So am I allowed to post in this thread if I'm running my first-ever race on Saturday?
> 
> I mean, it's only a 5K, and I'm gonna be slow as molasses, but you gotta start somewhere, right?



Just remember that the fastest man on Earth, Usain Bolt, has never raced a mile.  Go forth with confidence and come back here after your race so we can congratulate you  !!!!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

ATTNQUOTD: I prefer to listen to music, but I lead a running group so when I'm with them, it's (hopefully) conversation.


----------



## pixarmom

Race Report:  Rock N Sole Half Marathon.  I've hesitated to write this recap, because I have such mixed feelings . . .

*The good: * It's really beautiful running along the lake and I always love it.  Chocolate milk at the finish.  One of the best race medals ever, with a little bit of blue/clear stuff to represent the lake, some red glitter in there and the city skyline in metal on the medal - really perfect!  Lots of misters, cold/wet towels water/gatorade and great course support.  Although it was super hot/humid during the race and I felt awful during the second half, I felt great afterwards.  Really great!

*The not-so-good: * They took away the shady part of the run!  The course changed this year and instead of the tree-covered park area in the middle, we had more hot asphalt in the sun.  Boo.  The security line to the start had a "no bags" line (which I entered) except a bunch of people with bags were going through and nobody stopped them, so it was really a pain.  Kind of a mess at the start - not as easy to find my corral as in the past.  Super strange fit on the race tank they gave the women - I have small arms, but these arm holes are high, and so is the neckline - not comfy.  Finally, I thought it would be a really good idea to dump water on myself at the water stations, and at first it was . . . until my running skirt was soaked and super uncomfortable.  It's short already (12 inches) but the drag on that wet skirt was awful, so I tied it in a knot on one side and ordered short running shorts on amazon afterwards.  I looked ridiculous in the race photos, but at least I was more comfortable.

*The "it is what it is"*:  For me, a good half marathon is a 1:52 or 1:53.  I knew about the weather alerts for this one, but felt great for the first 10K of this run.  Until then, I was on pace for something in my happy range - not a PR, but a time that would make me happy.  Then sun, humidity and asphalt just got me.  I knew I was going to come in around 2:00, and I considered exerting more effort to get in under 2:00, but since it wasn't going to be close to my PR or my happy range, and I had a lot of (fun!) stuff to do with my family that day, I decided against it. And I came in at exactly 2:00.

At least the medal is really pretty!  And my next half is in September - now it's triathlon season!


----------



## MrsHull

ATTPQOTD: I am on here some mornings and then in the evenings when I work. I work from home and have occasional downtime that I can use. 

ATTQOTD: I mostly listen to music. I've been enjoying the Virtual Short playlist on Spotify.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I mostly listen to podcasts - Trailrunner Nation, The Ginger Runner and the Mikey Miles Podcast mostly.  But I also listen to my SiriusXM App, lately hooked on 1stWave (70's/80's new wave - Yaz, Depeche Mode, The Cure, etc.). I also do some runs with just nature and my breathing.  I like all at different times.


----------



## pixarmom

Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD:  But I also listen to my SiriusXM App, lately hooked on 1stWave (70's/80's new wave - Yaz, Depeche Mode, The Cure, etc.). I also do some runs with just nature and my breathing.  I like all at different times.



I don't listen to music while running, but if I did, this would be it!!!!  Love these bands!


----------



## Waiting2goback

QOTD:  I listen to podcasts on training runs because they help me run slower.  I listen to music during speed work or races because that help me run faster.




KingLlama said:


> So am I allowed to post in this thread if I'm running my first-ever race on Saturday?
> 
> I mean, it's only a 5K, and I'm gonna be slow as molasses, but you gotta start somewhere, right?



We all start somewhere.  There is no such thing as ONLY a 5K.  The goal is to have fun and better yourself.  Some of us may run longer distances but that's because we started before you.  At one point a 5k was hard for most of us.  Just do your best and forget the rest!  Before you know it you will be saying, "OMG, remember when a 5K was hard for me?"


----------



## Waiting2goback




----------



## ZellyB

KingLlama said:


> So am I allowed to post in this thread if I'm running my first-ever race on Saturday?
> 
> I mean, it's only a 5K, and I'm gonna be slow as molasses, but you gotta start somewhere, right?



Welcome to the thread and to your first race. You have to be sure and write a race recap after you finish. Warning!!  This running stuff can get addictive.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What sounds do you hear while running? Pleasant sounds, irritating sounds, feedback to you, ect.



I never run with headphones because that would ruin the run for me.  I don't want to be distracted, I want to be in the moment.  What I hear is usually the sounds of whatever neighborhood or park I'm running through unless I'm in the woods, then I just hear nature.


----------



## dis_or_dat

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Just wanted to give you a big congrats for running through pregnancy!  My best running friend did the same, and I was surprised by the judgement she received (mostly from little old ladies that thought you shouldn't exert yourself at all during pregnancy).  She kept at it though, and ran 6 miles a week before giving birth.  Her recovery after having the baby was great too!  (I on the other hand get super sick in my pregnancies and barf my way through 9 months-- I wish I could run through it!).  Anyway, I think you're awesome!
> 
> ATTQTOD: I don't have a set time I check disboards.  I get different snatches of time throughout the day, and some days I don't get a chance to ever check.  Most likely it's in the morning though, right after the kids have gone to school.



Thank you so much @disneydaydreamer33 , you're so kind! I'm on vacation right now and brought my running gear but NYC is in the middle of a heat wave and I haven't risked running. I felt like I was going to pass out on the Highline! I think my tweaked hamstring is actually sciatica, so that's no fun and it's been hard to walk around this town. Lots of sitting and waddling and I've become dependent on my maternity belt. 

I'm not sure what this means for the rest of my running future, but I'm gonna try! Hopefully I can be like your friend.  Sorry to hear about your nausea (had to stop running at 17weeks with my other due to SPD) but you're running now! 

Random ATQOTD:
1. I usually read disboards first thing in the morning over coffee since I'm awake before the rest of the house. Nice me time!

2. Podcasts for long or slow runs. Music for speed! @disneydaydreamer33 - thanks for turning me on to a bunch of NPR podcasts (politics, HHPC...)!

Also, welcome everyone to California! Although I used to go to DL all the time when I lived in LA (often by myself), I never really had any strategies, except how to battle freeway traffic.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD:  I mostly listen to podcasts - Trailrunner Nation, The Ginger Runner and the Mikey Miles Podcast mostly.  But I also listen to my SiriusXM App, lately hooked on 1stWave (70's/80's new wave - Yaz, Depeche Mode, The Cure, etc.). I also do some runs with just nature and my breathing.  I like all at different times.



Yay 1stWave, my favourite Sirius station!  Love me some Richard Blade, he always spins the best tunes   I'm kinda excited because I just found out that Echo & The Bunnymen are coming to my town this summer, going to have to try to go see them


----------



## gjramsey

dis_or_dat said:


> Also, welcome everyone to California! Although I used to go to DL all the time when I lived in LA (often by myself), I never really had any strategies, except how to battle freeway traffic.



I needed a strategy for the traffic!  3 hours for us to go from Santa Monica to Anaheim.  Avg of 12 miles per hour!!!  We had to stop for a potty break!


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

17 - @DopeyBadger  - Hot2Trot 10k (Top 3 AG / N/A)
17 - @MissLiss279  - Anchorage Mayor's Marathon (5:15:00 / N/A)
17 - @MrsHull  - 13.1 Roanoke 10k (Finish / N/A)
18 - @CheapRunnerMike  - Ironman 70.3 Syracuse (World Championship Qualification / N/A)
18 - @Miranda  - Fathers Day 5k (NG / N/A)
18 - @JClimacus  - Seacoast Running Festival Half Marathon (1:40:00 / N/A)
18 - @SarahDisney  - YIJE L'Chaim 5k (37:30 / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or have some other change you would like to make, please let me know. Anyone who would like to add a race to the list for this weekend let me know and I will be more than happy to add it! Good luck and may the wind be at your back.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Lets discuss running gear today, specifically running shorts/skirts/pants. What do you look for in choice? How you feel about the length, color, pockets, ect? If someone was looking into buying there first pair of shorts what would you advise them to avoid?

ATTQOTD: I do not have any pants or skirts for running so I have nothing to add there. Shorts on the other hand drive me crazy. I am tall, and running shorts are naturally short, so there is a lot of leg there... very white thighs lol. So I try to purchase pairs that are a little longer as I just feel more comfortable with them. I think that all comes from my basketball days though. However there is something as to long, that can make running more difficult so it's finding a perfect pair for me. I prefer dark solid colors, pockets are a plus but not a big deal, I also prefer the liner and a draw string to make sure when they are soaked they dont start to fall off. For someone new looking to buy a pair, I would suggest getting a nice quality pair as they last a long time for the money invested. I would suggest staying away from actual basketball / athletic shorts (mesh) because as they absorb sweat/water they get very heavy and you would end up like I did one day holding onto your shorts while trying to do speed work in front of a lot of people.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@LSUlakes I will be running the Summer Classic 1/2 Marathon on June 18th. Hoping to better my POT for Dopey with a 2:00 finish!!!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running gear today, specifically running shorts/skirts/pants. What do you look for in choice? How you feel about the length, color, pockets, ect? If someone was looking into buying there first pair of shorts what would you advise them to avoid?



Pockets and capri length are usually what I look for in bottoms... and typically they need to be black. I am a pretty loyal Athleta Dobby Be Free knicker capri girl, I can't run in shorts comfortably so these are just past the knee capris and are super duper light so they don't get all hot, plus they have a few pockets in them that are awesome. I have a few other Athleta pants I like and wear in the winter, but the Dobbys are hands down my fav. I also have a Skirt Sports capri that I like too, which also have good thigh pockets in them. I have cheap Old Navy capris and pants which are okay for short runs, but not ideal because they are heavier and no pockets (come on Old Navy, get with it)!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running gear today, specifically running shorts/skirts/pants. What do you look for in choice? How you feel about the length, color, pockets, ect? If someone was looking into buying there first pair of shorts what would you advise them to avoid?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do not have any pants or skirts for running so I have nothing to add there. Shorts on the other hand drive me crazy. I am tall, and running shorts are naturally short, so there is a lot of leg there... very white thighs lol. So I try to purchase pairs that are a little longer as I just feel more comfortable with them. I think that all comes from my basketball days though. However there is something as to long, that can make running more difficult so it's finding a perfect pair for me. I prefer dark solid colors, pockets are a plus but not a big deal, I also prefer the liner and a draw string to make sure when they are soaked they dont start to fall off. For someone new looking to buy a pair, I would suggest getting a nice quality pair as they last a long time for the money invested. I would suggest staying away from actual basketball / athletic shorts (mesh) because as they absorb sweat/water they get very heavy and you would end up like I did one day holding onto your shorts while trying to do speed work in front of a lot of people.



ATTQOTD:  I pretty much have the exact opposite problems that you do with short selection, @LSUlakes!  I'm about average height and I HATE shorts that go down to or cover my knees.  That puts me in a 5"-7" inseam, typically.  That in itself isn't really an issue, but I have been wearing compression shorts since the beginning of the year to help with hernia pain while running.  I don't want shorts with a liner over compression shorts.  Try finding 5"-7" shorts for running without a liner!  It's next to impossible.  Liners/built in briefs are all the rage with running shorts these days and to get a liner-less pair of shorts generally means something like basketball shorts with a 9-11" inseam.  I do like the liners when I'm running without compression underneath, so most of my shorts have a liner but aren't very usable right now.  I haven't gotten desperate enough to cut the liners out yet, though...


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: POCKETS   I am a SparkleSkirts when it's warm and capris or long tights when it's cold person, although none of my capris or tights have pockets, and it is my great regret.  Also, none of my SS fit very well anymore due to 15 lbs, so it's all capris for me right now, not that I'm running anyway, just walking.  

I really like the Old Navy capris because they are cheap and last a long time, but the lack of pockets drives me nuts.  I recently bought a pair of Happy Puppies capris, and they are the softest most comfortable capris I've ever worn and have side pockets... BUT. I am tall (6'0") and the capris do not have an elastic in the bottoms, and they hit me right above the widest part of my calf, which means they don't stick to my leg, they just slide up and end up bunched below my knee.  I need like an inch or two more of length on them to get them further down my calf and prevent sliding, or an elastic for them to grip my skin with.   I hate paying $50-70 for capris and not have them work out!


----------



## Miranda

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  I pretty much have the exact opposite problems that you do with short selection, @LSUlakes!  I'm about average height and I HATE shorts that go down to or cover my knees.  That puts me in a 5"-7" inseam, typically.  That in itself isn't really an issue, but I have been wearing compression shorts since the beginning of the year to help with hernia pain while running.  I don't want shorts with a liner over compression shorts.  Try finding 5"-7" shorts for running without a liner!  It's next to impossible.  Liners/built in briefs are all the rage with running shorts these days and to get a liner-less pair of shorts generally means something like basketball shorts with a 9-11" inseam.  I do like the liners when I'm running without compression underneath, so most of my shorts have a liner but aren't very usable right now.  I haven't gotten desperate enough to cut the liners out yet, though...


Sounds like you need a pair of SparkleSkirts Spare Parts line.   They are men's shorts in various lengths with built in compression bottoms like the skirts have.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I have three choices, depending on the season here: shorts, capris, or longer (preferably lined) tights. 

For shorts, I had been a Nike loyalist but lately have been liking Under Armour better, as I find the waistband a little more unobtrustive and the material to be a little lighter. Because we're really getting in to the heat of the summer here, if I can find the "perforated" material, I will go with that. I've been debating switching to the "skin tight" type of shorts for long runs because the ride up on typically running shorts gets annoying. I'll be interested to see if anyone has any feedback on that. 

For pants and capris, I want to not feel the seams and want them to stay in place (meaning capris don't bunch up towards the knees, they stay at the calf). I like things with a wider waist band because I think they're more comfortable for the way I'm built. I have a couple of long pants that I really only wear when it's very cold (sub-30), and both are fleece lined legging-style pants.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running gear today, specifically running shorts/skirts/pants. What do you look for in choice? How you feel about the length, color, pockets, ect? If someone was looking into buying there first pair of shorts what would you advise them to avoid?


Something that doesn't ride up or require body glide between my thighs just to wear. I usually stick to capris for that reason but Roadrunner Sports has these 8" compression shorts that work great for ladies with thunder thighs.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running gear today, specifically running shorts/skirts/pants. What do you look for in choice? How you feel about the length, color, pockets, ect? If someone was looking into buying there first pair of shorts what would you advise them to avoid?



I'm not tall, 5'10", and anything with more than a 5" inseam is uncomfortable. For longer runs (10+ miles) I like something with a spandex lining to help control chaffing. Anything shorter than that I prefer a 3" or 5" inseam with no spandex lining. I have no self-consciousness about my legs, but I am concerned with being tasteful and I make sure that anything I wear properly conceals and doesn't accentuate my equipment. Pockets are fine, but not necessary; if I need to carry anything on a run I can grab a belt.

ETA re: Liners: I like having a lining regardless, by spandex liner I mean full compression liner if any of this makes any sense at all.


----------



## ZellyB

Running clothes!!  One of my favorite subjects - and one on which I spend WAY too much money.  I like having some kind of compression on my bottoms, so I run in SparkleSkirts or INKnBURN skirts or capris/tights when it's colder.  I need good pockets also so another reason I  prefer those companies, but I'm also one that is all about how they look.    I love bright colors and patterns and end up buying a lot more clothes than I NEED because I just like the way they look and it's fun to buy them.  I'm less particular about tops.  I do have some InB tops that I love for looks, but I also have plenty of just cheap generic tops.  Everything does need to be tech fabric...no cotton for me.


----------



## camaker

Miranda said:


> Sounds like you need a pair of SparkleSkirts Spare Parts line.   They are men's shorts in various lengths with built in compression bottoms like the skirts have.



I've thought about trying those, or even basic SparkleSkirts(!), when I get everything resolved.  For now, it's the abdominal compression panel that CW-X has that provides me with the relief that I need.  I just don't see a 2-in-1 pair of shorts or skirt providing that level of support.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running gear today, specifically running shorts/skirts/pants. What do you look for in choice? How you feel about the length, color, pockets, ect? If someone was looking into buying there first pair of shorts what would you advise them to avoid?


QTTQOTD: Oh boy - I have some very strong feelings about running bottoms, lol! What I look for: comfort, above all else, and that means shorts that don't ride up, shorts/skirt length that exposes a fair amount of leg since I'm short, a waistband that stays put but doesn't dig in/pinch/in any way annoy, and no bunching due to too much material (this is often an issue because I'm petite _and_ short-waisted; it's hard to find much that's truly low-rise in running apparel.) I love pockets, so it's great that more and more companies are adding them! I don't know that I'd advise anyone to avoid anything in particular, but the brands/makes I love and recommend are: Skirt Sports (Lioness and Gym Girl Ultra are my go-to running skorts), Athleta (another big fan here of the Be Free and Relay capris/tights - Relay comes in Petites sizes!!), and Sparkle Skirts with some hesitation - I love the _idea_ of Sparkle Skirts, but they really aren't made for my body: I have to make alterations because they have too much fabric in the shorts and tend to feel bunchy. I don't run in my C9 (Target) traditional running shorts, but I practically live in them for non-running use in summer.


----------



## roxymama

This thread is going to end up with me going shopping, so I should probably answer and then step away!

When it comes to shorts I really prefer compression or spandex type material over the floaty/swishy type of running shorts. I have thighs and my thighs eat swishy shorts.  Nike is my go-to.  I am also tall at 5'9"+ and a lot of my height is my legs.  So the shorty short ones just don't work for me even though they are so much cuter under my preferred sparkle athletic skirts.  But the waistband on the shorty ones are either too low or the inseam is too short.  So I tend to wear my mid-thigh length ones and they always peak out of my skirts but it's just more comfy. I wear my skirts at my hip not my waist (again bc I'm tall)  I also wear these sans-skirt too but I enjoy seeing my skirt flapping around in the wind and in my shadows during races.
So this pic is pretty much my summer race uniform in different colorway formats.  Subtract the skirt for my training-run uniform.  I only own black ones, easier to match?




I dislike lots of things in my leg pockets so pockets aren't important.  I'd rather just shove things in my armband for my phone.  Which sometimes I wear on my forearm (see above.)
During spring/fall weather I'm way into clam-digger length capris over calf-length capris and own too many V.S. ones to count.  Because I'm tall they almost always end up just below my knee or right above it and that's fine with me.

Also...none of this matters if the undies are bad.  #nowedgie


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: Running clothes!  I love it all!  In the winter I wear running tights- last winter I rotated through a couple of pairs of Nike ones that I loved.  I always wear either a hydration pack or flip belt, so pockets aren't necessary.  In the spring/fall, I wear capris and again it's all about comfort-- it needs to hit my mom-belly just right!  In the summer, I wear shorts/skirts.  Everything has to be tech fabric, and I love lots of color and cute prints. "thanks" to @Ariel484 (I thank you, my bank account does not ), I've started wearing a lot of InB.  I LOVE the beautiful prints on their clothes!  But I also peruse the Nike and Target clearance sections often, so basically I just have way too many running clothes!


----------



## roxymama

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> so basically I just have way too many running clothes!




And yet why am I always needing to do run laundry?


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 17 - @DopeyBadger  - Hot2Trot 10k (Top 3 AG / N/A)
> 17 - @MissLiss279  - Anchorage Mayor's Marathon (5:15:00 / N/A)
> 17 - @MrsHull  - 13.1 Roanoke 10k (Finish / N/A)
> 18 - @CheapRunnerMike  - Ironman 70.3 Syracuse (World Championship Qualification / N/A)
> 18 - @Miranda  - Fathers Day 5k (NG / N/A)
> 18 - @JClimacus  - Seacoast Running Festival Half Marathon (1:40:00 / N/A)
> 18 - @SarahDisney  - YIJE L'Chaim 5k (37:30 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or have some other change you would like to make, please let me know. Anyone who would like to add a race to the list for this weekend let me know and I will be more than happy to add it! Good luck and may the wind be at your back.



I'm excited for my race this weekend.  Not necessarily ideal weather (T+D of 138 and possible rain/storms), but I'll take whatever I get.  As of right now, there are 32 people signed up for the 10k and 10 of those are Male 30-39 (thus in my division).  I'm still feeling confident about a Top 3 amongst those because it doesn't appear many of them have PRs near where I'm at currently.  Although, first place is definitely out as there is a woman with a 36 min 10k PR running and I've got no chance at that!

Good luck everyone else!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running gear today, specifically running shorts/skirts/pants. What do you look for in choice? How you feel about the length, color, pockets, ect? If someone was looking into buying there first pair of shorts what would you advise them to avoid?



Well, put me on the spectrum of short but with side non-zipper pockets.  My last purchase were legit women's Wisconsin shorts.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Pockets are not a necessary thing for me, I prefer my flipbelt. In the 3 non-summer seasons, I wear (black) compression running tights from old navy- they are reasonably priced and hold up well. In  the summer, I like shorts with a wide soft (yoga-type?) waistband and my current favorite shorts are UA. I basically only run in tank tops or long sleeves, I don't really care to run any distance in short sleeves, it's just not comfortable to me! I have yet to take the skirt plunge, which probably puts me in the minority of female runners.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running gear today, specifically running shorts/skirts/pants. What do you look for in choice? How you feel about the length, color, pockets, ect? If someone was looking into buying there first pair of shorts what would you advise them to avoid?



Unlike many of you, some sort of pocket in my shorts is a requirement for me.  I usually get 5" 2-in-1 shorts with a small zippered pocket in the back, but I am okay with other pocket locations as well.  I always have either a house key, car key, or gel with me on runs, and a small pocket is perfect for these items.  Since I don't carry my phone or water with me, I don't need a belt of any sort.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running gear today, specifically running shorts/skirts/pants. What do you look for in choice? How you feel about the length, color, pockets, ect? If someone was looking into buying there first pair of shorts what would you advise them to avoid?



So ... clothing. I love clothing. I love clothing shopping. I even kinda sometimes like doing laundry ... once in a while. So this is a fun (and very very long) one.

For me, the #1 factor in running clothing is cost. I know that the "better" stuff is worth the cost in the long run, but because of my personal budget, I kind of have to balance cost and quality. I've found some really good quality stuff at Kohl's for decent prices (it helps that I mostly only shop at Kohl's when I have 30% off), and I can usually get capris or tights at Old Navy for a decent price. Other than that, I'm either buying cheaper stuff that I know won't last me long (which I really only do if I can get it for less than $10 or so) or waiting for a good sale.

When I first started running, I didn't think about colors and patterns at all, so I basically have a lot of mismatched clothing that I'm embarrassed to be seen in (and when I run into someone I know, I kinda sometimes want to apologize and tell them that my mother raised me better than this). I'm trying to do better now, and I won't buy something these days unless I know I can match it to something else I own. Mostly I buy solids because those are the easiest to match, but I do like to throw in some fun colors when I can.

Another big one for me is length. I like to have my knees covered at all times (90% for religious reasons and 10% so that I don't skin them as badly if I fall), so shorts are out. I always wear a skirt (that either covers or approaches the knee), almost always with either capris or tights/leggings underneath. When I started off, I was just running in old skirts that I had lying around the house (fun fact: I used to run in denim skirts because they had good pockets), then I made myself a few skirts (using stretchy fabric and elastic for the waists ... I'm not a super sophisticated sewer), but my favorite skirt is one from RunningSkirts that I bought at the NYC marathon expo last year. It's actually a little above the knee, but since I'm wearing something underneath that covers my knees, I don't mind (RunningSkirts does make a longer length skirt that covers the knees, but I actually find it a little too long for me). I wear this skirt for all (well, most) of my races, and I love it so much that I want more. The plan is that as my other skirts start to get worn out (or not fit ... stupid black skirt), I'm hoping to replace them with this style of skirt (it's just difficult because I hate spending $70 for anything). It may have taken me over 2 years, but I finally found a piece of running clothing that I'm super passionate about.

In terms of pockets, I have a belt, so I don't need pockets, but if I have them, occasionally I'll just clip my phone holster to my skirt, stuff a few things in my pockets, and go out without the belt.

If someone was looking for their first pair of shorts/pants/skirt/whatever, I'd definitely just suggest going in there with an open mind. What works for others may not work for you (and vice versa). Be willing to try things that you don't think you'd like (for example, I thought I'd prefer the longer length skirt from RunningSkirts, and I bought that one first, but I actually surprised myself and discovered that I like the golf length better). Eventually, you'll find something you love.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running gear today, specifically running shorts/skirts/pants. What do you look for in choice? How you feel about the length, color, pockets, ect? If someone was looking into buying there first pair of shorts what would you advise them to avoid?



I'm pretty simple when it comes to my running shorts. I wear either the Asics 2-in-1 shorts with the compression liner or a pair of CW-X compression shorts. I like both of these models because they have a long inseam, the seams don't chafe, and they last a long time. I own 10-12 pairs of the Asics and 5 pairs of CW-X, and add more once a year or so when they go on sale.

My advice to anyone buying their first running kit is to make comfort your first priority. Color, brand, etc., don't matter if what you're wearing chafes and makes you uncomfortable. Even a few miles will seem like forever if your clothes are driving you crazy.


----------



## michigandergirl

roxymama said:


> This thread is going to end up with me going shopping, so I should probably answer and then step away!
> 
> When it comes to shorts I really prefer compression or spandex type material over the floaty/swishy type of running shorts. I have thighs and my thighs eat swishy shorts.  Nike is my go-to.  I am also tall at 5'9"+ and a lot of my height is my legs.  So the shorty short ones just don't work for me even though they are so much cuter under my preferred sparkle athletic skirts.  But the waistband on the shorty ones are either too low or the inseam is too short.  So I tend to wear my mid-thigh length ones and they always peak out of my skirts but it's just more comfy. I wear my skirts at my hip not my waist (again bc I'm tall)  I also wear these sans-skirt too but I enjoy seeing my skirt flapping around in the wind and in my shadows during races.
> So this pic is pretty much my summer race uniform in different colorway formats.  Subtract the skirt for my training-run uniform.  I only own black ones, easier to match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike lots of things in my leg pockets so pockets aren't important.  I'd rather just shove things in my armband for my phone.  Which sometimes I wear on my forearm (see above.)
> During spring/fall weather I'm way into clam-digger length capris over calf-length capris and own too many V.S. ones to count.  Because I'm tall they almost always end up just below my knee or right above it and that's fine with me.
> 
> Also...none of this matters if the undies are bad.  #nowedgie



I remember that skirt! I really want the one with donuts.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: In cool weather I like to wear compression capris or tights. The inner seaming has to be comfortable because I recently decided I like to go sans underwear (sorry if that's TMI ). In warm weather I usually wear the swishy kind of shorts with the built-in underwear, but I also have compression shorts for when I wear a sparkle skirt or tutu. All bottoms are black or a dark pattern


----------



## tigger536

@LSUlakes Dirty Spokes Harbins Park 10K trail race 6/17/17 (1:06/NA)


----------



## Sailormoon2

ZellyB said:


> like having some kind of compression on my bottoms, so I run in SparkleSkirts or INKnBURN skirts or capris/tights when it's colder.


 Exactly this!



ZellyB said:


> I need good pockets also so another reason I prefer those companies, but I'm also one that is all about how they look.  I love bright colors and patterns


 Except I have no capris with pockets...YET!! I love the colours and patterns too!! But only for running, IRL I wear predominantly black. LOL.


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: I LOVE  my Lululemon crops (capris). I can't run in shorts cause they ride up on me. 
The crops are slightly below the knee, high waisted and hugs the body so there's no slippage. I hate having to pull my pants up! 
And they have pockets! A couple on the side to fit my phone and snacks and a couple in the waist band. 

I only wear black cause I'm boring that way.


----------



## sky13

ATTQOTD: For me, if I'm going for a run of around 5km or so, I'll just wear any old pair of shorts I have around the house. These days, I add a Flipbelt so I have somewhere to put keys, phone, etc. 

But if it's a longer run, I'll wear a Sparkle Skirt. Sparkle Skirts are my discovery of the year (thanks to these boards!). So comfortable, no chafing, and so much space to carry anything I might need (water bottle, poncho, phone, keys, travel card, towel)!



run.minnie.miles said:


> I have yet to take the skirt plunge, which probably puts me in the minority of female runners.



Over here I've yet to see anyone else run in a running skirt! I feel like an anomaly every time I go out in mine...


----------



## Wendy98

I run in shorts most of the year, definitely almost always for a race.  I do capris in cold weather and have 1-2 pair of long pants for really cold weather.  I like shorts that are short and tight!  I do have looser, swishy shorts for cross training or if I am running in an area where short tight shorts may attract the wrong attention (yes, as a woman running solo this is always a concern).  I have no desire to ever wear a skirt when running although I think they look cute on other people.  I don't care too much about pockets since I have a Spibelt or Flipbelt depending on how much crap I have to tote around.

I shop clearance sales online and at b&m year round!


----------



## Miranda

I prefer pockets over my spibelt because even just with my phone and a car key in the belt, it flops all around and is a nuisance. Once I cram gels in there or anything else I might need, it's even worse.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTQUOD: Big SS fan here. Thankful for the resale board which have expanded my collection. I also love that I'm supporting a female-led small business. 

My SIL used to work for Converse, so we were on Nike's friends-and-family website for years which has the best discounts. I was seriously upset when she left. I'm still partial to that brand for capris and tights despite having to pay so much more.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Nike Tempo shorts are my go to. I have tried the compression shorts before, but they feel a bit too revealing for me. I wear a flipbelt, so I am not concerned about pockets or anything...I have a very close relationship with our nearby Nike outlets.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 17 - @DopeyBadger  - Hot2Trot 10k (Top 3 AG / N/A)
> 17 - @MissLiss279  - Anchorage Mayor's Marathon (5:15:00 / N/A)
> 17 - @MrsHull  - 13.1 Roanoke 10k (Finish / N/A)
> 18 - @CheapRunnerMike  - Ironman 70.3 Syracuse (World Championship Qualification / N/A)
> 18 - @Miranda  - Fathers Day 5k (NG / N/A)
> 18 - @JClimacus  - Seacoast Running Festival Half Marathon (1:40:00 / N/A)
> 18 - @SarahDisney  - YIJE L'Chaim 5k (37:30 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you would like to revise your goal or have some other change you would like to make, please let me know. Anyone who would like to add a race to the list for this weekend let me know and I will be more than happy to add it! Good luck and may the wind be at your back.



Good luck guys!  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running gear today, specifically running shorts/skirts/pants. What do you look for in choice? How you feel about the length, color, pockets, ect? If someone was looking into buying there first pair of shorts what would you advise them to avoid?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do not have any pants or skirts for running so I have nothing to add there. Shorts on the other hand drive me crazy. I am tall, and running shorts are naturally short, so there is a lot of leg there... very white thighs lol. So I try to purchase pairs that are a little longer as I just feel more comfortable with them. I think that all comes from my basketball days though. However there is something as to long, that can make running more difficult so it's finding a perfect pair for me. I prefer dark solid colors, pockets are a plus but not a big deal, I also prefer the liner and a draw string to make sure when they are soaked they dont start to fall off. For someone new looking to buy a pair, I would suggest getting a nice quality pair as they last a long time for the money invested. I would suggest staying away from actual basketball / athletic shorts (mesh) because as they absorb sweat/water they get very heavy and you would end up like I did one day holding onto your shorts while trying to do speed work in front of a lot of people.



I don't have a particular brand I wear.  I just don't like the ones with the built in underwear.  Hate those.  I mostly have black but try to add a couple of colors in when I can.  As far as advice goes, I would tell someone to find comfort.  If you are going a lot of miles you want to be comfortable.  I am lucky, my clothes are nice, they last a long time, but I get them on sale every year.  (I didn't buy any new clothes this year since last year's hardly got any use because of my injury).


----------



## Miranda

I'm unsure if I'm going to be "racing" on Sunday.  I cannot run still, but I may walk it... it is part of a local series and I can only skip one more.  There are 6 races left, I need to do 4 of them, and one of them I already cannot do (in theory... it is the same day as the HM that my running group will be training for in the fall... assuming I can run by then )


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running gear today, specifically running shorts/skirts/pants. What do you look for in choice? How you feel about the length, color, pockets, ect? If someone was looking into buying there first pair of shorts what would you advise them to avoid?


Answering this late as I was at the US Open today. 

I don't really own a pair of specific running shorts. I've just always used athletic type shorts that I've always used for football or working out. That's always worked fine for me.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I'm a SparkleSkirt fan here! Love all the pockets and that they're a little more modest than just tights - even though I wear those too. The pockets provide a place for my phone and other little items. For long runs, I usually run with a pack (OrangeMud HydraQuiver) which holds my nutrition and ID. For track night I usually wear shorts. I have Nike Tempo shorts right now, but I'm looking to find something else. The problem I found with the shorts early in my running career was that they would ride up during long runs. Another great thing about SparkleSkirts for me is that don't ride up and chafe!


----------



## McNs

Adidas running shorts are my go to, I have a few pairs on rotation. They all have a small back zip pocket that can be used for car/house keys or a gel.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *When you decided to start running, how did you start? Meaning, did you just go out the door and run as far as you can, for time, mixed intervals? Did you research first and then found a beginners plan similar to couch to 5k to start with?

ATTQOTD: When I got back to running as a adult I already had a decent background on running. I knew that being able to run the first mile non stop would be the first biggest challenge, followed by 5k. I decided since I was so out of shape to start with couch to 5k. The program works really well. I think the jump from nothing to 5k may be one of the most difficult jumps to make. I am even willing to say that the jump from a half to a full was easier than nothing to 5k. Jumping up to a 10k wasnt bad and from there to a half was a challenge more mentally than physically.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: When I started 3 and a half years ago, I went out and tried to run. I'm not even sure how far I was aiming for, but I would make it 20 yards or so and then decide that I hated it, why am I doing this??? I eventually found a couch to 5k app that helped me start out by running a few seconds and walking some too. At this point I had signed up for a spring 5k, so I kept at it mostly. When the running intervals increased, I still struggled. I eventually found an app called 'Gipis'. I would say this app is what really helped me decide that running was okay and ultimately let me continue my running. I never really knew anything about pacing before this app (I'm sure there are other apps out there like this), but it would tell me to slow down (or speed up if necessary). This is how I realized that I was trying to run too fast, and would run out of breath, and think I couldn't run. Once I learned to slow down - things changed! After the spring 5k, I signed up for a group half marathon training with a local running store. They provided a training plan, and a time and location to meet for long training runs - which helped me get out of bed and stay on schedule. The running group eventually switched to pace groups, which helps to be able to meet more people and run with similarly paced people. I have made so many friends though this group that makes running so fun!! Now I run marathons (I'm not fast), and I would agree that starting running in the first place was the hardest part of my running journey.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you decided to start running, how did you start? Meaning, did you just go out the door and run as far as you can, for time, mixed intervals? Did you research first and then found a beginners plan similar to couch to 5k to start with?



When I started out the first time, I used a plan that involved mixed intervals (not couch to 5K, but same general theory). Shortly after I finished that plan, I stopped running, and when I started back up a few years later, I used the same general idea of intervals, but kinda made up my own plan.
I have done the "go out and run as far as you can" thing, but that was once I'd been running for a while and wanted to test the idea of running without intervals (it turns out I can actually run a few miles without intervals ... but I'm still not giving up my walk breaks entirely).
If I had to go back and do it all again, I actually don't know what I'd do. I kinda like the idea of just going out and running as far as I can, but I think that starting off with a well-thought out plan is important. There's really no wrong way to start running.

(by the way, @LSUlakes, have you always been able to read minds? I was actually thinking about this during my cool down this morning)


----------



## ZellyB

I had done just some running on my own on a treadmill originally several years ago mostly to lose weight but never really had a goal race in mind so no formal training.  After a few years of no running and a sudden determination to run a half-marathon, I joined our local Galloway training group and have been with them since 2012.


----------



## Ariel484

Princess KP said:


> ATTQOTD: I LOVE  my Lululemon crops (capris). I can't run in shorts cause they ride up on me.
> The crops are slightly below the knee, high waisted and hugs the body so there's no slippage. I hate having to pull my pants up!
> And they have pockets! A couple on the side to fit my phone and snacks and a couple in the waist band.
> 
> I only wear black cause I'm boring that way.


Which crops do you like from them? I could use a pair of good, black running crops. 

ATTQOTD (yesterday): Has to be comfortable, functional and durable - moisture-wicking, pockets, correct fit, and has to stand up to repeated runs/washing for me to justify spending the money.  If it's pretty, that's a huge plus - sometimes it's easier for me to get out the door if I'm wearing something I love that makes me feel good about myself.

ATTOQOTD (today): I used Couch-to-5K when I first started out, 100% on the treadmill.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you decided to start running, how did you start? Meaning, did you just go out the door and run as far as you can, for time, mixed intervals? Did you research first and then found a beginners plan similar to couch to 5k to start with?



ATTQOTD: It depends on what you consider the start of my running.  To go back to the beginning, I weighed 335lbs in January, 2013 when I decided enough was enough.  I started counting calories and walking to try to lose weight.  I had no formal plan, other than to burn as many calories as I could.  Starting out, I could walk about half a mile before having to take a break to catch my breath and rest my aching back.

As I was able, I added half a mile increments to my walking and built to the point where I was walking 7-10 miles a day.  At that point a significant amount of weight had come off and I started to do light jogging about a quarter mile a few times per walk and then increased the duration and frequency as I was able until I could run a few miles slowly at a time.

About that time, I started playing Ultimate Frisbee again and it really helped ramp up my speed and endurance.  In January, 2015 my weight was down 155lbs and my PT asked me to run a half marathon at Disney with him.  Honestly, I thought I was stupid to consider it at the time.  I started running a little more regularly at that point, still with no training plan.  I ran a local 10k as my first race in April, 2015, to give me a Disney PoT and enjoyed it so much I went out and ran 10 miles the next weekend just to see if I could.  Needless to say, my PT was pissed off at me for doing that…

After that, though, I started following the Hal Higdon Novice half marathon plan on the advice of the PT and have been following either a Hal Higdon or @DopeyBadger plan ever since.  I have researched some of the other plans, but always come back to Higdon due to the simplicity of his plans and the ease with which I can fit them into my schedule.

Back when I started this crazy journey, I never would have believed I’d have run 13 halfs and 3 marathons at this point!  It just goes to show what not giving in to the initial self-doubt and getting out there and giving it a shot can do.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have been running a little over two years now. I was always active growing up (softball, basketball, dance), but I was never really a runner. My school didn't have a track team or anything. I started out by doing intervals on our gym treadmill (run for 2 minutes, walk for one) and I would slowly decrease the time I was walking until I was straight running. That took maybe 2 months and by then I had signed up with our local running club and became involved in their summer series (all 5ks and one 5 miler). Once the summer series was over, I signed up for my first half marathon and the addiction began.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you decided to start running, how did you start? Meaning, did you just go out the door and run as far as you can, for time, mixed intervals? Did you research first and then found a beginners plan similar to couch to 5k to start with?



I started with the couch to 5k app, got bored with it half way thru and just started to go out and run. Each time I would push just a bit more, even if it was just a .1 of a mile more than the previous time. Sorta winged it until I started training for a half, then I had the Galloway plan for a bit structure.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you decided to start running, how did you start? Meaning, did you just go out the door and run as far as you can, for time, mixed intervals? Did you research first and then found a beginners plan similar to couch to 5k to start with?



The months leading up to my wedding (many, many moons ago), I wanted to lose weight and look good in my wedding pics.  I wasn't overweight, but at the higher end of normal (around a size 6).  I started walking, everyday, for 1-2 hours (plus eating better).  I did this with my maid of honor (who has always been on the bigger side.  We started in January when it was so cold and NEVER missed a day.  I lost 23 lbs for my wedding in May (bf lost around 40 lbs).  I wanted to keep this up after I got married but it was really taking a chunk of time (since I worked full time and had to do it later) and new dh complained.  I thought if I ran, I could get done sooner.  I started running as far as I could--no real training info.  I remember those beginning days and my thighs would be so itchy from the blood flow.  I took walk breaks.  I did my first ever race, Thanksgiving Day 10k in 1998.  I was so proud of this.

I ran off and on for next couple of years.  Another friend worked at a running store and I got advice from her.  She did the Dublin Marathon through Joints in Motion and I was completely awed by that.  In 2001, I took an unscheduled leave from my job (I was in airline industry and 9/11 happened).  I traveled a lot during this leave and decided to try a marathon because I had time to train.  I followed my own trying plan and kept a journal.  I ran the Flying Pig in 2002 and finished in 4:14.  That was the greater feeling of my life.  I thought I would be a one and done marathoner--bucket list.  Nope, here I am, 19 marathons later...

Interesting to note, I ran my first 5k 3 weeks AFTER my first marathon.  It would be a couple of years after that before I would do a half marathon for the first time.  I did not build up race distances and went pretty much straight for the marathon.

Also, I weigh less now than on my wedding day and I much, much more muscular.  I wish I would have worked on strength and toning BEFORE I had kids--not sure my abs can ever fully snap back!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I've been a 9-12 miles/week runner since my early 20s. It got to be a habit, and I'd feel terrible and my legs all rubbery if I went long enough without running, so I never stopped it... but that didn't prevent me from being 20-30 lbs overweight consistently. I never ran longer than 4 miles at a time. When I turned 50 and decided to get in better shape, I heard about the Disney Marathon and set that as my goal (and gave myself a year to prepare). I gradually increased my mileage (without using a specific plan) to the point I was running 30 miles/week, then I used the Higdon Intermediate II plan for the marathon. (I figured I could skip the Novice plans with my long history of running. It turns out I was right about that.) Unlike @Wendy98, I ran all the intermediate distances on the way to building up to the marathon: First a 10k, then a 10 miler, then a half marathon, and finally Disney Marathon 2015.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I am LOVING reading these stories, there's a lot of inspiration to be found here!

In 2013, my dh (@MoanasPapa) ran the Pittsburgh Half. He had never been a runner, but a friend from his work had talked him in to doing it and helped him come up with a training plan. I watched him grow from hating running to enjoying it, and he got in to excellent shape along the way. I was envious, and wanted to give running a try. I knew that if I was going to start, it would have to be via something like a couch to 5k, since I had NEVER run a mile (medical exemption due to asthma in school - stuck to sports like softball, swimming, and dance). I'll never forget how proud I was when I ran my first non-stop mile, then my first 5k race. I ran until I was 7.5 months pregnant, then used a couch to 5k to build back up after I had our kiddo. 

I told DH when I did our first 5k that that was going to be as long a distance as I ever ran. It was hard. I was (am) not very fast. I didn't think I could push my body that much. I still sometimes dreaded my runs. I guess never say never. I ran a 10k earlier this year and am training for my first half in September (using a @DopeyBadger plan!), and we are signed up for another one in March. We're planning on running Wine & Dine in 2018, too. Now my maintenance runs are 5ks (or higher), and I actually look forward to my runs. Crazy how much things change.

Thanks to all of you for the continued motivation.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Originally I started running cross country in HS to keep in shape for basketball, so I did what the coach said to do.  

When I got back into running as an adult, I had a few failed attempts at doing C25K. I never could make it over that Week 4-5 hump for running the longer stretches of time, and that's where I would give up.  When some forum friends and I impulse registered for Tink 2015 in the summer of 2014, I knew I had to start actually running again, but I knew C25K just wasn't for me really, so I just started going out for distances and doing run/walk intervals the whole time, gradually increasing the distances and shortening the intervals.  Then when I started the Tink training plan, I was "officially" doing Galloway stuff, and it took me a while to figure out what my proper interval was.  I first started doing 5/1, but as the runs got longer that would dwindle down to 4/1, then 3/1... or sometimes more like 4/2 or 3/2.   Around that time, I think it was @ZellyB had posted that the new recommendation in the Galloway groups was only 30s walk intervals, so I started playing around with 2:00/0:30 at first for a while, then I got a Garmin and ended up doing the interval that I should have been doing based on my MM, 90/30, for about 1.5 year until I started running with my running group and gradually moved away from run/walk since no one else was doing it, and just went to "walk when I need a break".  The reason that I was doing too long of a run interval before I got my Garmin was that I was using RunKeeper on my phone and I wanted to be able to know where I was in an interval without having my headphones on, and it was just easier for me to break things down into 2.5 minute segments for mental time math purposes, especially if I got off track in the intervals (walked too long or something) and needed to get back on track.   For some reason, I had an easier time with that than 2 minute segments. 

I think I will probably start back up with run/walk again though whenever it is that I'm allowed to run.  I have had 3 weeks of no exercise at all except some walking, and I fully expect it to take a long time to get back where I was whenever it is I am allowed to run.


----------



## Dis5150

Whew, finally caught up! To answer one of the QOTD I missed, I 99% of the time only check the disboards when I am at work and it is the end of the fiscal year (I work in purchasing) and am currently slammed, getting all my outstanding invoices sent to me and everything paid before the 30th. I hate commenting from my phone so while I will sometimes read I rarely comment when I am not at work.

I only run in Sparkle Skirts as I love everything about them, especially the huge pockets (which by the way, I never feel my stuff in my pockets!). Even when I am at the gym on the treadmill so I get lots of funny looks (well that could be because I interval run on the TM, which is a PITA, or because I wear a visor indoors because it is the only thing I like to hold my hair back!) I am not tall, 5'5" but I am all legs so SS fit me very short. I find them very comfortable to run in.

I started out running a C25K plan but I was stupid and did not notice the rest days and just did it straight thru and HATED it. Soon after I discovered JG and went with that.

I can't remember what other questions I missed, lol!


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you decided to start running, how did you start? Meaning, did you just go out the door and run as far as you can, for time, mixed intervals? Did you research first and then found a beginners plan similar to couch to 5k to start with?



I started a couch to 5k app on my phone right about 5 years ago.  That's how I got going.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I had always been active (dance and cheer growing up, taught aerobics and Pilates classes as a young adult), but I always said I hated running and would never do it.  After gaining my usual 55-60 lbs with my second in 2008, I wanted a good way to lose the baby weight and thought running would give me the most bang for my buck with my limited available time.  I printed off a couch to 5K program, and just followed the program religiously.  I mostly ran on the treadmill, as it was winter in Idaho when I started, but as soon as the weather warmed up, I went outside.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you decided to start running, how did you start? Meaning, did you just go out the door and run as far as you can, for time, mixed intervals? Did you research first and then found a beginners plan similar to couch to 5k to start with?



I've been running off and on for over 30 years.  When I first started, my brother was the one who motivated me to go run with him.  Unfortunately, those early runs never felt very good because he was on the high school cross country team and I was a new runner.  Not the best running partner.  In college, I really started getting more consistent (interestingly enough, still often running with my brother since we were college roommates until he graduated).  We always just ran routes, usually three miles around campus maybe three times a week.  No goal time or pace.  I don't think I ever started a real training program until training for my first marathon.  In the early 90s, we didn't have all the training plan choices that we have today, so when I saw a marathon plan in Runner's World magazine, I just used that.  I think it was Hal Higdon or a plan very similar to Hal Higdon.  Simultaneous with my first marathon training, I meet a friend who ran cross country for Pepperdine, and she took me to track and showed me what speed workouts were all about.  So, even though I was using a beginning marathon plan which mainly focused on the long runs, separately, I was sprinkling in these speed workouts.  I think the combination really worked well for me, and my first marathon is still my marathon PR to this day.


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> (by the way, @LSUlakes, have you always been able to read minds? I was actually thinking about this during my cool down this morning)



Great minds think alike! The real idea came from the thought of people who may not post here, but just stumbled upon the thread that are interested in running but not sure how to get started. I figured a question with many different answers could help someone take that next step on what to do.


----------



## sidrich

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> Pockets and capri length are usually what I look for in bottoms... and typically they need to be black. I am a pretty loyal Athleta Dobby Be Free knicker capri girl, I can't run in shorts comfortably so these are just past the knee capris and are super duper light so they don't get all hot, plus they have a few pockets in them that are awesome. I have a few other Athleta pants I like and wear in the winter, but the Dobbys are hands down my fav. I also have a Skirt Sports capri that I like too, which also have good thigh pockets in them. I have cheap Old Navy capris and pants which are okay for short runs, but not ideal because they are heavier and no pockets (come on Old Navy, get with it)!


I am also in love with the Athleta Dobby Be Free Knicker. I'm 5'1 , so most capris are basically pants on me, but those, while still falling below my knee, feel great. But is has to be the Dobby fabric. I got a pair in the regular fabric (the Dobby fabric is the super light) and they dig into my calves, like there isn't the same stretch in the hem as the Dobby. This probably only impacts short girls like me for whom even the knickers reach the wide part of the calf.
I also have the 4" Athleta shorts, which worked great, much to my shock as I've never found shorts that didn't bunch up in an unattractive and uncomfortable way.
most of my clothes are still the cheapo leggings from Target,since Athleta is $$$,  but they don't have the fabulous pockets that Athleta does. Best pockets ever.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

When I started running, I began by signing up for a race: the 2012 WDW Half. Nothing like jumping off the deep end. I was 260 lbs. and had never run, but figured, "it can't be that difficult." I stepped out the door, started running, thought things were going well, sped up, was in agony, said "nope" and turned around and went back to my house hoping no one had watched that 25-second/60-meter odyssey.

I spent a lot of time working on recumbent bikes, treadmills and ellipticals. I finished that 2012 Half and the 2013 Full. It was still a couple years later when I felt somewhat like a runner. I'm just glad I didn't give up the war after losing that first battle so resoundingly.


----------



## sidrich

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you decided to start running, how did you start? Meaning, did you just go out the door and run as far as you can, for time, mixed intervals? Did you research first and then found a beginners plan similar to couch to 5k to start with?



I started by agreeing to sign up for the Princess Half Marathon, having successfully avoided running since the last mile in high school for the Presidential Physical Fitness tests. I found a Zombies Run couch to 5k that sounded fun and at 8 weeks ended right before a 5k in my backyard. Going on training without the 5k app was harder, because I had no idea what I was doing and I missed the "coaching" of "Dr Myers" in my ear that I had had in the 5K app. Once everyone on the trip started emailing each other weekly to keep up on our progress, it got a little easier because the accountability helped me stick to a plan after listening to everyone else's plans.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you decided to start running, how did you start? Meaning, did you just go out the door and run as far as you can, for time, mixed intervals? Did you research first and then found a beginners plan similar to couch to 5k to start with?


Disney is what got me running. I basically just went out the door and ran. I had no experience or real knowledge on long distance running. I had a fitbit and my phone for a running app that tracked everything and that was it.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Ran track in HS many years ago.  About 10 years ago, after being pretty sloth-like for years, wife and I joined the Y and I started lifting weights several times a week.  I then added elliptical workouts to the weights, then moved on to the treadmill for walking hills.  I then decided to start running a little on the treadmill, and decided that was pretty boring, and decided to run on the streets.  Started with 1 to 2 miles and slowly worked my way up.  

After about 9 months of running, decided to sign up for a race, since I was running anyway, and that was a half marathon.  My wife's reaction was, don't you need to train for that!  I said, that is all running is, training.....how little I knew!  Never had any plans or anything for training until I joined my running club after about 2-3 years of running.


----------



## michigandergirl

I started running in 2004 to lose some baby weight. My aunt gave me her old jogging stroller, so I started out just doing some random walking & running intervals (basically ran until I felt like I was dying and then would walk for awhile, then repeat). It wasn't long before my friend talked me into signing up for my first 5K, so I then followed a C25K program.

I ran off & on for years, dabbling in 5K's until 2015 when I started distance running.



JClimacus said:


> Unlike @Wendy98, I ran all the intermediate distances on the way to building up to the marathon: First a 10k, then a 10 miler, then a half marathon, and finally Disney Marathon 2015.



This is exactly what I did in 2015 to prepare for the 2016 WDW marathon.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I started running recreationally as a kid in the early 80s - because jogging was IN! I just laced up my Nikes and ran around the neighborhood until I got bored, tired, or both. Even back then, I did some version of run/walk intervals - nothing specific or planned, but I had undiagnosed exercise-induced asthma and quickly found that while I couldn't run more than a few minutes at a time without gasping for air, I could run a bit, walk a bit, and keep doing that for as long as I wanted. I've pretty much been run/walking for fitness ever since, but when I opted to try distance racing 6ish years ago, I started with a Mayo Clinic 5K training plan, then graduated to Galloway for the TOT 10-Miler and PHM.


----------



## singastory

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you decided to start running, how did you start? Meaning, did you just go out the door and run as far as you can, for time, mixed intervals? Did you research first and then found a beginners plan similar to couch to 5k to start with?



ATTQOTD: I developed an eating disorder in my early teens. I don't really remember why, just that it gave me control and made me feel powerful. Anyone who's struggled with disordered eating knows that you can get healthy but the pervasive thoughts never really go away, though they may be silent for long stretches of time. Luckily my family recognized it in time and I got help early. The rest of high school and college were fine, but veterinary school resulted in huge amounts of stress and anxiety. That coupled with a bad breakup and I pretty much stopped attending classes during my third year. Some friends had signed up for a color run 5k in 2013 and I wanted to join so I decided to start training using various couch to 5k apps. The run never actually happened due to some town permit issues, but I realized that running had done wonders for my mental health. Even though I hated every minute of training, I always felt proud of my efforts once I had finished, which raised my self-esteem. I continued running about 10 miles a week for a couple years until I got engaged at WDW on marathon weekend. I saw everyone's medals and realized I could probably finish a real race, plus I love Disney. The rest is history. Even though I consider myself "cured" from my eating disorder and have been for over 15 years, running is my way to ward off lingering occasional negative mental issues with food. "You can't restrict because you need running fuel!" and, "It's okay to binge on this entire bag of chips, you won't gain 20 lbs from it because you'll run it off eventually!" Running is my happy pill, even though the only time I'm happy running is when I finish a workout


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you decided to start running, how did you start? Meaning, did you just go out the door and run as far as you can, for time, mixed intervals? Did you research first and then found a beginners plan similar to couch to 5k to start with?



I signed up for the Monument Ave. 10k with the Richmond Sportsbackers and followed their training plan. Once the 10k was done, I continued with them for my first marathon several months later. There wasn't much thought or research involved - that's who my other half was training with and the races she was doing, so I tagged along.


----------



## Princess KP

Ariel484 said:


> Which crops do you like from them? I could use a pair of good, black running crops.



I have a few different styles but the ones that are available now (on the Canadian site) is the Pace Perfect Crop. I look for the ones that say "High Rise" and "Hugged Sensation". They are a bit pricey but they are great for running or Insanity classes and I don't have to worry about them falling on me. They wash well and some of their items have lasted me for years. I have had to buy new ones recently, only because I have lost weight...which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## jmasgat

I decided in January of the year I turned 50 to run, and then signed up for the Minnie 15k that May.  No pressure! I found a training plan online for the Gate River Run in Jacksonville.  It was good because it included walking as a means to get you to up to running the whole distance--so not Galloway, but walking as a training assist.  I didn't have any running experience beyond once doing a 2 mile run at a local race.

On a totally unrelated note.....read this about a runner on the Globe website.  Yow! The presence of mind of this woman was impressive!
http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...ttacked-her/rebMsPsUZjH3b8sNleqRQP/story.html


----------



## Jules76126

When I first started dating my now husband, his whole family was into running. I had just returned from a year aboard and felt that I needed to get a fitness plan going as I had just landed an office job. I did the C25K for a while and then winter hit and I fell off the wagon. Two years later I decided to try again, but life got in the way and didnt have much success. So this Spring, I did decided this would be the year. I didn't really like the program so I just did my own run/walk intervals. Right now I am working on running consistently and will then building on distance and speed. I feel that I will stick with it this time as I want it more than I did the other times.


----------



## ZellyB

@PrincessV I've never told you this before, but I absolutely love your avatar.  Those Brady Bunch Hawaii episodes are some of my childhood favorites, so it makes me happy every time I see your avatar.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  WDW marathon weekend 5k was my catalyst for trying to run and I signed up for a bunch of 5ks prior to it beacuse for some odd reason this running thing became something I was determined to conquer and since Keels was running 1/2 marathons all year I thought "why not with 5ks."  And so I did the couch 2 5k to get myself ready for it after asking around the wish board what to use.  I used both the treadmill and outside (I joined a gym in prep for it.)   I'd messed around a bit in my new running shoes I bought specifically for my new training (running around the park once and running off an on during one of my "walks" with the family) but first real training run was day 1 of the app.  And I started my journal here to chronicle that journey and somehow never looked back.


----------



## sky13

ATTQOTD: I used to run very occasionally when I was in school - they used to make us run 1.5 miles during PE. I never managed to run the entire 1.5 miles while in school though, it was always a run, walk, run.

I put on a few kilos of weight in my first two years in university. The summer after that, I had a lot of free time and decided that running would be a good idea. So just went out and started trying to run. Didn't follow a plan or anything. I still remember the first run where I maybe got to around 200 metres then had to stop because I was so out of breath! Slowly built up from there, and I remember doing around 4km distances in my third year of university.

Since then I've been running on and off, but it goes through phases - usually something like run obsessively for a few months, then something life-related happens (like exams, busy at work, etc), stop for a few months, then realise I'm gaining weight, and start running again obsessively. Current running phase started last December...

Only started joining races last year after several years of this on-again-off-again running. Did my first 10k last year with a friend and we actually managed to run/jog the whole distance! Then did another 10k this year with work (and a few training 10k runs) and decided to sign up for a half marathon just to see if I could do it, and I did!

I still don't follow any fixed plan for running, it's generally just going out of the door and running. I'll do intervals on occasion just to mix things up a bit, otherwise I just run/jog. On occasion I think of trying to follow a plan or joining a running group, but I suspect life would get in the way of this (unpredictable work hours, so can't even say right now if I'll be running tomorrow, just that I'll go for a run if I get home at a decent hour and if I'm not too exhausted). 



Dis5150 said:


> I only run in Sparkle Skirts as I love everything about them, especially the huge pockets (which by the way, I never feel my stuff in my pockets!).



I love this about the skirts too - I can fit so much into the pockets! And they fit so well that I've forgotten I had water bottles in my pocket before...


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: I had signed up for the WDW HM 2017. I know, pretty ambitious for someone that didn't really run but I wanted to go to Disney!

I watched YouTube videos on proper form, breathing, nutrition, etc... and just got out there. The first few times, I just went a couple of blocks and came home thinking this was a stupid idea. There was no way I could do this. But, I already signed up so I had to do it.

I wasn't ready to join a running group. What if I was too slow? It was just too much pressure so I decided to do it on my own but I would have a plan. I would map out the distance / route I would run that week and write it down. Each week, I would increase my distance and within 3 months I went from running 1 km to 16 km.


----------



## opusone

Princess KP said:


> ATTQOTD: I had signed up for the WDW HM 2017. I know, pretty ambitious for someone that didn't really run but I wanted to go to Disney!
> 
> I watched YouTube videos on proper form, breathing, nutrition, etc... and just got out there. The first few times, I just went a couple of blocks and came home thinking this was a stupid idea. There was no way I could do this. But, I already signed up so I had to do it.
> 
> I wasn't ready to join a running group. What if I was too slow? It was just too much pressure so I decided to do it on my own but I would have a plan. I would map out the distance / route I would run that week and write it down. Each week, I would increase my distance and within 3 months I went from running 1 km to 16 km.



If I remember correctly, didn't you end up transferring to the full marathon when the half was cancelled???  If so, WOW!  Was that your first running race?


----------



## PrincessV

ZellyB said:


> @PrincessV I've never told you this before, but I absolutely love your avatar.  Those Brady Bunch Hawaii episodes are some of my childhood favorites, so it makes me happy every time I see your avatar.


Aw, that makes me super happy, too!  Same here - it was a double header of Brady Bunch and Gilligan's Island every day after school, both completely entwined in my childhood memories!


----------



## Ariel484

Princess KP said:


> I have a few different styles but the ones that are available now (on the Canadian site) is the Pace Perfect Crop. I look for the ones that say "High Rise" and "Hugged Sensation". They are a bit pricey but they are great for running or Insanity classes and I don't have to worry about them falling on me. They wash well and some of their items have lasted me for years. I have had to buy new ones recently, only because I have lost weight...which isn't a bad thing.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *Its Fathers Day weekend and I would like to hear about any unique traditions you have with your family for Fathers Day? If no traditions, what are your plans for the weekend?

ATTQOTD: We usually go to my Dads house and he BBQ's for all of us. The last few years I have been given the honors of cooking which is a big deal to me. This year however my dads house is being remodeled so everyone is heading to my house for the usual BBQ and some fishing for the kiddos. As a bonus this year my LSU Tigers are playing on Saturday night when everyone will be over in the college world series. GEAUX TIGERS!!!!!!!

PS: Happy early fathers day to all the dads out there!


----------



## LSUlakes

I was checking out a local forum and someone started a post about a runner vs a raccoon. Of course I had to check it out, and after reading I thought I would share here as well. Some very interesting stuff which could be a great QOTD for Monday. See the story here: Runner vs Raccoon


----------



## Princess KP

opusone said:


> If I remember correctly, didn't you end up transferring to the full marathon when the half was cancelled???  If so, WOW!  Was that your first running race?



It was not my first race, I ran a 10k at the end of September to get a POT. 

I did transfer to the full but it was more of a shuffle towards the end...lol, which is why I am going back in January for my Do-Over Race.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Its Fathers Day weekend and I would like to hear about any unique traditions you have with your family for Fathers Day? If no traditions, what are your plans for the weekend?



We don't have any special traditions, but we usually try to do some sort of family activity. This year we'll probably go to a minor league baseball game (which is something we do a few times every summer).

Happy early father's day to all the fathers out there!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  We usually go to my parents' house for a dinner and just family time.


----------



## Wendy98

No Father's Day traditions here, just try to make it a little special for dh.  This year we are dropping my oldest off at camp for the week, so it is always nice to have less kids!  We are make over a large part of our first floor, so we are on a "no presents" kick since we are shelling out money by the boatloads for this project.  DH never abides by that, so I am not either.  

My dad passed away a few years ago, so we will try to do something with dh's dad, maybe just dinner.


----------



## roxymama

OMG that raccoon story!!!!  If I was that lady I would hide in my house for a week.

ATTQOTD: my hubby and his dad have a tradition to golf together and they always eat at the same bbq place for lunch so that will be happening.  
I will say that the preschool craft projects for Father's Day were so cute that I'm excited for the continued tradition of little kid-made gifts coming home.  She gave my husband a card that basically said she thought he was smart because he knows how to read and that she loves hugging him.  I mean....


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I always try to make a nice dinner. This year, @MoanasPapa and my dad (who also lives with us) agreed that they wanted fried chicken, so fried chicken it is.


----------



## baxter24

Answer to a lot of questions of the day!!

Running clothing: ideal outfit is some type of dry fit shirt and running tights. I don't mind running in shorts but prefer tights.

Started running: I had run two 5k races but really didn't start running until after my oldest was born. I signed up for 2012 half marathon. I followed a plan that one of my friends made for me. Have been following plans ever since. I tend to be way more consistent when I can follow a plan.

Father's Day plans:  No traditions other than trying to get together with my dad. We are all here at the beach through the weekend so trying to enjoy time with family and avoiding sunburn!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: No traditions, other than maybe going out for seafood for the FIL if my MIL is up to it. My parents live in FL now and only come up to visit in the middle of the summer when it's the hottest.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Its Fathers Day weekend and I would like to hear about any unique traditions you have with your family for Fathers Day? If no traditions, what are your plans for the weekend?


My dad goes golfing every Father's Day with friends that's one of our gifts to him. Other than that I'll be working all weekend.


----------



## GreatLakes

I'm going to catch up on a few QOTSs.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running gear today, specifically running shorts/skirts/pants. What do you look for in choice? How you feel about the length, color, pockets, ect? If someone was looking into buying there first pair of shorts what would you advise them to avoid?



I run in shorts whenever possible which is about 38 degrees and up.  I don't like too short or too long and go with about a 5 - 7 inch short when possible.  I like having side pockets for longer races for GU but all I really need most of the time is a key pocket somewhere.  

I wear lined running shorts for breath-ability and to avoid chaffing.  When I first started I just wore basketball shorts and regular underwear.  I would highly caution anyone to not do that and for the love of God if you are male wear something supporting.  No boxer shorts.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you decided to start running, how did you start? Meaning, did you just go out the door and run as far as you can, for time, mixed intervals? Did you research first and then found a beginners plan similar to couch to 5k to start with?



I played sports and was active when I decided to do a 5K but I didn't run any distances.  I could run about a mile at the time.  The apartment I was living in had a gym with a treadmill so I went down and ran a mile.  A few days later I ran 1.5 and worked my way up to 3.1.  I hated every minute of it.  It was when I decided I needed to do one 3 mile run outside before my first race that I discovered I really liked running.  I still hate the treadmill.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Its Fathers Day weekend and I would like to hear about any unique traditions you have with your family for Fathers Day? If no traditions, what are your plans for the weekend?



This is my first father's day (well, on this side of it at least) so we don't have any traditions yet.  I will be running my first stroller race so that will likely become a tradition.  There is a 5.25 mile local race with a stroller division I'm doing.  I've only done one training run so far and even though we have a pretty good running stroller it really is harder than I thought it would be.  He is still in the car seat that clips onto the running stroller so hopefully once he is out of that I'll lose some weight.

Happy Father's Day everyone.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Its Fathers Day weekend and I would like to hear about any unique traditions you have with your family for Fathers Day? If no traditions, what are your plans for the weekend?



No traditions here. I call my dad from wherever in the world I happen to be, but other than that, it's a pretty low key day. The only other plans I have this weekend is to support my friends and their fledgling brewery by attending the release party of their new double IPA at a local bar. Tough job, but I'm just the guy to do it.


----------



## KSellers88

No specific traditions here, just lunch with the family.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Brunch is our only tradition, as it is my Dad's favourite meal of the day!


----------



## gjramsey

No traditions here. Just another day


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: Father's day traditions!

 

I get one of these monsters!  It's an apple pie fritter and it is delicious!!!!  Hate to admit (no I don't) that it usually doesn't make it past the day.  

We went out and had father's day with my wife's dad last night at a restaurant.  No tradition with my family as I haven't talked to my dad in 14 years.


----------



## ZellyB

Fritter!!!


----------



## Jules76126

No traditions here. DH and I will usually call our dads. Sometimes we see them on the day, some times we don't. No one really gets bent out of shape if we don't plan a visit. We actually saw my parents last weekend and will see DH's parents next weekend so we figured a phone call would be fine.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Hmm no real set traditions.  We usually just do presents for DH, and face time calls to my Dad and his Dad (we have always lived in different states from our parents).  This year though, I am taking a quick solo trip "back home" so I'll be with my Dad for Father's Day for the first time in probably 15 or 16 years! Hopefully my 11 year old, 8 year old, and 6 year old will be extra nice to DH on Sunday!


----------



## drante

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Its Fathers Day weekend and I would like to hear about any unique traditions you have with your family for Fathers Day? If no traditions, what are your plans for the weekend?



ATTQOTD: 

We don't have any father's day traditions. Plan this weekend is to get some chores done. Have to sell a few things on craigslist, dog needs a bath and a haircut, have to donate a few things, clean, etc. Will be running too, of course, and we might go see Wonder Woman.


----------



## PrincessMickey

No tradition here either, most often my brother and SIL will go out to dinner with my parents. This year everyone is out of town so maybe we'll do something in a few weeks when everyone is back. I have a long weekend this weekend, so far it's been pretty laid back and just enjoying my time off, today is my youngest kiddo's birthday so we'll go out and celebrate. I didn't go out for my long run this morning, there is a 10k I debated signing up for tomorrow so maybe I'll do that and get my long run in that way, we'll see how I feel tonight. Then Sunday is back to work for me.


----------



## pixarmom

Running Gear:  Chi tanks from Athleta, Fiona from moving comfort (now Brooks) and Lole skorts.  (Exception:  Disney races with iglow pieces!)  In colder weather, capris or tights from Betty Designs and title nine jacket.  

Running "start:"  Ran laps in high school for mistakes on dance team (mine or those of squad) and ran to increase strength for gymnastics.  Started running more regularly in law school based on tip from older student during orientation - 5 miles a day/5 days a week, never missed.  He was right - running was a way to control at least one thing that first year!  Huge gap following birth of kids.  Picked it up again as kids grew and work stabilized.  Started with 2 miles at a time, then 10Ks, then half marathons, then marathon, then Dopey.  Now a combination of 5Ks, half marathons and Goofy! 

Also, just booked a "last minute" trip - 5 days - staying at AKL!  Plan to do all the night stuff that we never get to because I'm always going to sleep so early before races!


----------



## captaindavidhook

I started running three years. At the time I weighed 306 pounds and I could hardly run on a treadmill at the speed of 1.0. Fast forward three years later, now I weigh 195 pounds. I love running. Its become a passion of mine. I ran my first half marathon last year and plan on running in it again. I also signed up for my first ever run in Disney for 2018 taking part in the dark side half. I am so looking forward to it. I'm proud to be part of the running community and excited to call you all my fellow running brothers and sisters!


----------



## 2disneywego

Wow, completely amazed and humbled by all of you. 
I can "blame" a foot injury now, but, honestly, once I hit puberty, my body was never really "built" for running.
As one of my grandmothers (believe it or not), said it so classy, "You granddaughters better stop running, you'll give yourself a black eye!!"

OMG!  Needless to say, did not confide in that grandmother...ever....about anything


----------



## Baloo in MI

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.  I am way behind on the thread again.  But at least this time it is for a fun reason and not just work.  The family and I are in Florida getting ready to go on our first cruise!  Looking forward to the trip and getting in my milage on a track in the middle of the ocean!  Will be hopelessly behind on the thread by the time we return; we are going tech free for the trip.  Good luck to everyone running this weekend, and next!


----------



## SheHulk

Catching up on the thread now, got back from Disney World at 2AM Friday but I needed all of Friday to recover, do laundry, etc. The new night time show at MK was amazing, and we are not a fireworks family. I would cram in with the masses to see it again, and that's saying something for me. Also I was a Pandora skeptic but they really did an amazing job. We all wanted to ride Flight of Passage more than once but we used a FastPass and then there was no way we were waiting on a 2 hr plus line to do it again. This area was way better than I expected. I didn't love the movie but you don't really have to in order to enjoy the space. Also AK in general was a great experience at night. If you like roller coasters, Expedition Everest was a totally different ride at night IMO. People on the ride clapped at the end when we got back to "base". That was a first for me, never saw anyone clap for a roller coaster before, but it deserved it! I did a low-carb diet for 10 days leading up to this vacation, dropped a quick 6 pounds, but I gained 4 back eating at Ohana, Be Our Guest, Biergarten etc.

Father's Day is always an early dinner with DH and the two sets of grandparents. Nothing fancy but everyone is together. 

I just got a surprise biopsy at the dermatologist, right on the back of my heel where it meets the sole of my foot. Hoping I will be able to resume running tomorrow. I didn't run at Disney but logged an average of about 20K+ steps every day so hopefully that was good enough to keep the legs in shape.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DopeyBadger said:


> Well in my experience, I've been very good at creating training plans that keep people injury free and get very close to their race equivalency marathon. So, I guess this is place where you ask yourself if a BQ is something "you want". I'm assuming 3:40 is your cutoff (but in reality 3:37:30ish). I think it's potentially achievable after two cycles. Summer/Fall and then next Spring.



@DopeyBadger, sorry for the way-delayed response; work reared its ugly head. The good news is that gave me time for some soul-searching. I'm not ready to sign up for the BQ (yet), but I am ready to sign up for 'the next level'. I've run 10 marathons, but I don't think my PR reflects what I am capable of doing. So yes, I am requesting a DopeyBadger training plan. No rush, as I am focusing on PRR 'till July 4th. PM me with what you would like to know. Thank you for this great service you provide for the DISers!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Hot2Trot 10k Recap

I was able to hit the goal of a top 3 AG (2nd) and 4th OA finish!


----------



## Wendy98

For the 2nd time this week, I stupidly started a longish run at 10:30 am.  While the heat is bad enough, it's that blazing sun which does me in.  I had to pull back the pace or risk heatstroke--it was 84 for most of the run and so, so humid.  14 miles @ 7:17 avg.  Also, for the first time ever, I now have a hand held water bottle.  Water was gone within the first mile because I suck at screwing lids on properly.  Thank god there are fountains on this route and I could refill.

On another note, I have never loved air conditioning more than I do right now.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Congrats @DopeyBadger


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DopeyBadger said:


> I was able to hit the goal of a top 3 AG (2nd) and 4th OA finish!



Congrats! Love the Bobblehead Fireman! One of our local races has the same one; missed one by 4 seconds the first year. Snagged one the 2nd year.

Sounds like its setting up to be quite the Sunday: admiring your bling while snacking on fritters! Have a good one!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Sailormoon2 said:


> Congrats @DopeyBadger



Thanks!



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Congrats! Love the Bobblehead Fireman! One of our local races has the same one; missed one by 4 seconds the first year. Snagged one the 2nd year.
> 
> Sounds like its setting up to be quite the Sunday: admiring your bling while snacking on fritters! Have a good one!



Thanks!  So you can feel my pain over the last year remembering being out kicked and losing out on the trophy!  I was NOT going to be denied this year.  Turns out the doughnut shop is closed tomorrow morning, but don't worry we just snagged two early.  Mmmmmm....  But of course we "pretended" it was tomorrow with pics, so ummm.....  I guess I'll wait till tomorrow to post about it.  I've said too much!


----------



## KingLlama

KingLlama said:


> So am I allowed to post in this thread if I'm running my first-ever race on Saturday?
> 
> I mean, it's only a 5K, and I'm gonna be slow as molasses, but you gotta start somewhere, right?



RACE RECAP: I did it.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

KingLlama said:


> RACE RECAP: I did it.



Congrats KingLlama! That's a big step getting your first race behind you.


----------



## SarahDisney

KingLlama said:


> RACE RECAP: I did it.



Yay!! Well done, Llama! Congrats on finishing your first race!


----------



## SheHulk

Happy Father's Day to all the dads on the board! May all your kids run with you today!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Mrs. PADC here... I don't come on here much but decided to pop on.
Wow, those are huge apple fritters!  when I first saw them I thought there were huge hamburgers! (post run brain).
Then I found the previous post where you talked about the huge apple fritters. did you finish them yet?


----------



## DopeyBadger

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Mrs. PADC here... I don't come on here much but decided to pop on.
> Wow, those are huge apple fritters!  when I first saw them I thought there were huge hamburgers! (post run brain).
> Then I found the previous post where you talked about the huge apple fritters. did you finish them yet?



Lol!  I plead the fifth!


----------



## JClimacus

DopeyBadger said:


> Hot2Trot 10k Recap
> 
> I was able to hit the goal of a top 3 AG (2nd) and 4th OA finish!
> 
> View attachment 245072 View attachment 245073



Great stuff @DopeyBadger!


----------



## JClimacus

Seacoast Half Marathon Report: I was going for a 1:40 this weekend. It was 70 degrees and comfortable at the beach, and I started out well, 7:45 miles and feeling strong and very comfortable. Unfortunately, as we got about 1/2 mile from the beach a blanket of suffocating humidity descended on us. I was surprised how abrupt the transition was - like someone suddenly switched off the AC. I think I'm average at handling heat and humidity, but today it devastated me... at mile 6 I could feel my face flush and my breathing rate increase in a way that wasn't right. So I backed off, and it was a good thing too, because I ended up walking thru the water stations and taking several additional walk breaks as well, in addition to slowing my running pace down to about 8:50ish. On the way back, nearing the beach, the humidity switched off so quickly I thought we must have run by the open door of an air conditioned building (really). I managed to run across the finish line in 1:52, and felt a little sick for a while after the race. I'm OK now. The humidity clearly affected the other runners as well, but today for someone reason I couldn't handle it at all.

Oh well, on to the next one. Running these distances are taxing to the extent that you have to accept that some days your body just isn't up to the challenge. Happy Father's day everyone!

Now sitting on the couch, watching U.S Open golf, and eating chocolate cake.


----------



## DopeyBadger

If anyone is interested, I just posted my justification and explanation of my upcoming marathon training plan in my training journal (link).  The goal is a sub-3 hour marathon and a Boston Qualifier.  It is a VERY detailed post and can be applicable to everyone at all levels and goals.  So dive right in if you'd like to see how I come up with my custom training plans (to be fair though I spent a great deal more time on this one than any plan I've written before including my own).



JClimacus said:


> Great stuff @DopeyBadger!



Thanks!



JClimacus said:


> Seacoast Half Marathon Report: I was going for a 1:40 this weekend. It was 70 degrees and comfortable at the beach, and I started out well, 7:45 miles and feeling strong and very comfortable. Unfortunately, as we got about 1/2 mile from the beach a blanket of suffocating humidity descended on us. I was surprised how abrupt the transition was - like someone suddenly switched off the AC. I think I'm average at handling heat and humidity, but today it devastated me... at mile 6 I could feel my face flush and my breathing rate increase in a way that wasn't right. So I backed off, and it was a good thing too, because I ended up walking thru the water stations and taking several additional walk breaks as well, in addition to slowing my running pace down to about 8:50ish. On the way back, nearing the beach, the humidity switched off so quickly I thought we must have run by the open door of an air conditioned building (really). I managed to run across the finish line in 1:52, and felt a little sick for a while after the race. I'm OK now. The humidity clearly affected the other runners as well, but today for someone reason I couldn't handle it at all.
> 
> Oh well, on to the next one. Running these distances are taxing to the extent that you have to accept that some days your body just isn't up to the challenge. Happy Father's day everyone!
> 
> Now sitting on the couch, watching U.S Open golf, and eating chocolate cake.



Sorry to hear the weather didn't cooperate!  Glad to see you came ok though.  Better results are in the future.  Cheers to the cake!


----------



## roxymama

Congrats to everyone who raced this weekend and to those who survived the heat, humidity, and giant pastries!


----------



## Anisum

Congratulations on your race! Which was better, the race or the delicious looking apple fritters?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Anisum said:


> Congratulations on your race! Which was better, the race or the delicious looking apple fritters?



Tough one.  Honestly, I've been looking forward to both of them for the last year.  So, a tie?


----------



## SarahDisney

*YIJE L'Chaim 5K: Race Report*
This is my synagogue's annual 5K, which they've been doing for the past 16 years (man, I feel old), but this is the first year I've run it.
Fun Fact: I actually volunteered the first year they did the race. I was one of the people directing runners on the course. I needed community service hours for school. (In the three years I went to that school, I'm pretty sure those were the only community service hours I did)

I was planning to run this one alone, then head home and quick shower before heading out to a minor league baseball game in CT for father's day, but when we went to pick up my bib and t-shirt, I convinced my sister Beth to sign up and run (original plan was just for her to grab my t-shirt and take it home for me ... I'm guessing she may have regretted that idea ). I was expecting a cotton shirt, but it was actually a tech shirt, which was a nice surprise!

In hindsight, I probably should have skipped the opening ceremonies (which really had no value other than political commentary) and gone early to the start line, which was about two blocks away. But it was fine, I just walked to the start with the masses and got there before the start (which was late, but that's not at all surprising considering who was running the event and how many people spoke at the opening ceremony). The late start was really only the negative thing I could say about how the race was run. The course itself was marked off decently, and the race volunteers were super helpful in making sure we went where we were supposed to go. The race was on local streets which I think were technically open to cars, but there were cops (and race volunteers) there making sure that the cars stopped and waited for runners to go past. It was definitely run better than I thought it would be.

The race had a lot of walkers, which wasn't surprising, but since it was more of a community event than a race, the walkers tended to be all over the place, not towards the back like you find in some other races. However, as a runner, I found that the walkers were respectful to me and didn't get in my way (except for that one kid ... but he was like 5 and I don't think he wanted me to pass him, so I'll allow it), and I tried not to get in their way. There was definitely a lot of respect for the other participants, which I think is also in part because most of the people there were our friends and neighbors. It was a nice atmosphere.

I actually struggled a lot during the race, mostly because of the humidity, and a little bit because of the hills. I had planned to do the whole race with no walk breaks, but I just felt like I couldn't do it and ended up talking a walk break at 1.5 miles, a water break at 2 miles, and a jelly bean break at 2.5 miles. Definitely not the race I was hoping for, but I think I did okay considering the conditions.

Official time was *33:10* (that's from the start of the race ... there was no timing mat at the beginning so all they had was gun time), and my Garmin had me at 32:59. I probably should have hustled to make up those 11 seconds and get in under 33 on the clock, but I was kinda gassed at the end. I'm happy with my time (and it's a 5K race distance PR ... although I did have a faster 5K split during my half a few weeks ago). Exceeded my time goal by quite a bit (I was hoping for 35-38, depending on conditions and if I stopped to talk to volunteers ... conditions were terrible, but I didn't stop to talk to anyone - I did my socializing before and after the race).
I came in 84th overall (like I said, a lot of walkers), 25th female, and 2nd in my age group (there were 4 people in my age group). I don't know if I was supposed to get some age group trophy, since I didn't stick around for the awards (note the aforementioned baseball game), but I assume that if there's a trophy for me somewhere, someone might tell me. I do know all of the race organizers.
(Beth came in around 42 minutes, 145th overall, 3rd in our age group)

Would I do this race again? Maybe, but it would probably be a day-of decision. It was a decent race, but it kinda had an effect on my plans for the day, which bugged me a bit, so I think next time I'd make plans for the day and then sign up for the race only if it didn't interfere with those plans.
Would I recommend it for others? Probably not. It's really even more of a community thing than I thought it would be, and I feel like people from outside my community might feel out of place. However, if you happen to know someone from my community and they invite you to do it, I'd say go for it.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Which weather condition do you think has the most negative effect on a run? Could be temps (hot/cold) wind, rain, snow, dew point, humidity, ect. 

ATTQOTD: I would have to say hot days are the worse! We nearly always have a high RH% number, but when its warm outside the RH% just makes it that much worse.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which weather condition do you think has the most negative effect on a run? Could be temps (hot/cold) wind, rain, snow, dew point, humidity, ect.


Thunder Storms! They prevent me from running outside. Barring those I think the humidity. Today the 85% humidity made 76F feel like 84F according to my phone.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which weather condition do you think has the most negative effect on a run? Could be temps (hot/cold) wind, rain, snow, dew point, humidity, ect.



ATTQOTD:  The combination of higher temperatures and dew points.  Had two runs this weekend that I tried to get out early for and beat the heat.  The temperatures themselves weren't too bad, but when you throw in the dew points they became a sticky mess.  Saturday at 6:00 AM was 73 degrees with a 72 degree dew point (99% rel humidity) and Sunday at 7:00 AM was 75 degrees with a 73 degree dew point (97% rel humidity).  Normally I'd love those temps in the summer, but not with those dew points.  Even with @DopeyBadgers handy T+D pace adjustments, the runs were stiflingly difficult.  I'd rather run in the rain.  I'd be just as wet, but at least the rain would be cooling!


----------



## Sailormoon2

So I DNS's on my 1/2 this weekend, which was supposed to be for a hopefully improved Dopey POT. I've been really burnt out for the last few weeks, and as a result was just not recovering well from my Marathon of 3 weeks ago. I have another 1/2 coming up in September, so one more shot at bettering my time!


----------



## roxymama

Heat and humidity...although I think I'll echo @camaker about the very humid, high dew point days; I tend to do worse when it's very humid than if it's a tad bit hotter but more of a dry heat.   I also think whether I've been training in heat for a while before a race will affect how "used to it I am."  So early June unexpected heat is brutal where I can kind of handle it better in late August.

A ton of hills though still probably affects my time more than weather at this point.  Which I know wasn't the question.


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> *YIJE L'Chaim 5K: Race Report*
> This is my synagogue's annual 5K, which they've been doing for the past 16 years (man, I feel old), but this is the first year I've run it.
> Fun Fact: I actually volunteered the first year they did the race. I was one of the people directing runners on the course. I needed community service hours for school. (In the three years I went to that school, I'm pretty sure those were the only community service hours I did)
> 
> I was planning to run this one alone, then head home and quick shower before heading out to a minor league baseball game in CT for father's day, but when we went to pick up my bib and t-shirt, I convinced my sister Beth to sign up and run (original plan was just for her to grab my t-shirt and take it home for me ... I'm guessing she may have regretted that idea ). I was expecting a cotton shirt, but it was actually a tech shirt, which was a nice surprise!
> 
> In hindsight, I probably should have skipped the opening ceremonies (which really had no value other than political commentary) and gone early to the start line, which was about two blocks away. But it was fine, I just walked to the start with the masses and got there before the start (which was late, but that's not at all surprising considering who was running the event and how many people spoke at the opening ceremony). The late start was really only the negative thing I could say about how the race was run. The course itself was marked off decently, and the race volunteers were super helpful in making sure we went where we were supposed to go. The race was on local streets which I think were technically open to cars, but there were cops (and race volunteers) there making sure that the cars stopped and waited for runners to go past. It was definitely run better than I thought it would be.
> 
> The race had a lot of walkers, which wasn't surprising, but since it was more of a community event than a race, the walkers tended to be all over the place, not towards the back like you find in some other races. However, as a runner, I found that the walkers were respectful to me and didn't get in my way (except for that one kid ... but he was like 5 and I don't think he wanted me to pass him, so I'll allow it), and I tried not to get in their way. There was definitely a lot of respect for the other participants, which I think is also in part because most of the people there were our friends and neighbors. It was a nice atmosphere.
> 
> I actually struggled a lot during the race, mostly because of the humidity, and a little bit because of the hills. I had planned to do the whole race with no walk breaks, but I just felt like I couldn't do it and ended up talking a walk break at 1.5 miles, a water break at 2 miles, and a jelly bean break at 2.5 miles. Definitely not the race I was hoping for, but I think I did okay considering the conditions.
> 
> Official time was *33:10* (that's from the start of the race ... there was no timing mat at the beginning so all they had was gun time), and my Garmin had me at 32:59. I probably should have hustled to make up those 11 seconds and get in under 33 on the clock, but I was kinda gassed at the end. I'm happy with my time (and it's a 5K race distance PR ... although I did have a faster 5K split during my half a few weeks ago). Exceeded my time goal by quite a bit (I was hoping for 35-38, depending on conditions and if I stopped to talk to volunteers ... conditions were terrible, but I didn't stop to talk to anyone - I did my socializing before and after the race).
> I came in 84th overall (like I said, a lot of walkers), 25th female, and 2nd in my age group (there were 4 people in my age group). I don't know if I was supposed to get some age group trophy, since I didn't stick around for the awards (note the aforementioned baseball game), but I assume that if there's a trophy for me somewhere, someone might tell me. I do know all of the race organizers.
> (Beth came in around 42 minutes, 145th overall, 3rd in our age group)
> 
> Would I do this race again? Maybe, but it would probably be a day-of decision. It was a decent race, but it kinda had an effect on my plans for the day, which bugged me a bit, so I think next time I'd make plans for the day and then sign up for the race only if it didn't interfere with those plans.
> Would I recommend it for others? Probably not. It's really even more of a community thing than I thought it would be, and I feel like people from outside my community might feel out of place. However, if you happen to know someone from my community and they invite you to do it, I'd say go for it.



CONGRATS on that age group placement!  Have you looked up who came in first so you can see if you can bump them off the top spot next year?


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I'm with others on the humidity/dew point. I would rather be on one of our winter single digit temps runs than a really humid/high dew point one.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I would say high heat that my body isn't used to.  We have dry heat in Utah (so thankfully not a lot of humidity running), and in the winter/spring I run in the afternoon.  My first afternoon run on our first truly hot day though wiped me out and honestly made me feel ill for a few days!  That first hot afternoon run is always the one to get me to start to wake up early again!  (Now in the middle of winter, I'll probably be complaining about cold-weather-frozen-butt-running, so whatever season I'm in, I think I find stuff to complain about!


----------



## PCFriar80

ATQOTD:  Ditto what others have said about heat, humidity and dew point, and what I'm about to go running in right now, direct from TWC.
*Temperature* 78
*Wind* SSW 9 mph 
*Humidity* 95%
*Dew Point* 71


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Heat kills me every time now.  I'm on some medication that messes with my internal temp controls even under normal circumstances.  Combine that with running and heat (and worse yet head and humidity) and it wipes me out!


----------



## Miranda

I don't actually know what dew point means, but I know that when it's high, just like humidity, it sucks.   I would prefer not to run in dry heat either, but I find that I can stand that more if I make sure to not do it when the sun is high.  Like early morning or later evening... well in reality later evening because early mornings in New England tend to be real muggy.  We don't get dry heat until later in the day if we're going to get it at all.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which weather condition do you think has the most negative effect on a run? Could be temps (hot/cold) wind, rain, snow, dew point, humidity, ect.



Probably humidity. Humidity makes normal temperatures unbearable.
Active precipitation (rain or snow) can drive me indoors to the treadmill, but I'm still running at a decent pace, so while it annoys me, I don't know that I'd call it a negative effect.



roxymama said:


> CONGRATS on that age group placement! Have you looked up who came in first so you can see if you can bump them off the top spot next year?



It's someone I don't know, so I don't know if she'll be back next year. (And I was only 12 seconds behind her!)
What I really have to worry about is how many 29-year-olds there were ahead of me that might end up in the 30-34 age group next year...


----------



## PCFriar80

Miranda said:


> I don't actually know what dew point means, but I know that when it's high, just like humidity, it sucks.   I would prefer not to run in dry heat either, but I find that I can stand that more if I make sure to not do it when the sun is high.  Like early morning or later evening... well in reality later evening because early mornings in New England tend to be real muggy.  We don't get dry heat until later in the day if we're going to get it at all.



Dew Point v. Humidity.  There will be a quiz tomorrow!  

http://www.theweatherprediction.com/habyhints/190/


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> What I really have to worry about is how many 29-year-olds there were ahead of me that might end up in the 30-34 age group next year...



OMG I do the same thing.  I'm always looking at 34 year old results with a side eye knowing their about to creep into my age...and then I get excited when someone faster than me is already 39.  (only for local, small races to be clear...)


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which weather condition do you think has the most negative effect on a run? Could be temps (hot/cold) wind, rain, snow, dew point, humidity, ect.



I would have to say high humidity/dew point and add in some bright sunshine. I do okay in the summer with heat and humidity as long as there is some cloud cover, if there isn't then I gas out much earlier than normal, even with slowing down. I have slightly sensitive eyes to bright sun and can't run with sunglasses because my face overheats so I try to do hats to counter the squinty annoyance but a hat only does so much for me. Don't get me wrong, I love me some sunshine, but a few clouds are really appreciated when I go for a run! I can handle pretty much all of those things when it is just a singular issue, but add two or more of them together and it will get to me.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which weather condition do you think has the most negative effect on a run? Could be temps (hot/cold) wind, rain, snow, dew point, humidity, ect.



Heat, humidity and lotsa sun = my kryptonite.  That combo is the worst and saps me every time.


----------



## Nole95

Humidity is not my friend.  Kills me every time, and is just so difficult to run in.

No matter how hard I have trained, if I run a race where the humidity is high, I often will not do good at all.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

DopeyBadger said:


> Hot2Trot 10k Recap
> 
> I was able to hit the goal of a top 3 AG (2nd) and 4th OA finish!
> 
> View attachment 245072 View attachment 245073



Congratulations!!



KingLlama said:


> RACE RECAP: I did it.



Congratulations on your first race.  A 5k is what started us down the "road" of running!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which weather condition do you think has the most negative effect on a run? Could be temps (hot/cold) wind, rain, snow, dew point, humidity, ect.



*ATTQOTD:  *In winter, I can't run in temps below 45 degrees since it happens so seldom here.  I can't seem to warm up properly.  For the rest of the 51 and a half weeks of the year, the sun is my nemesis followed by temperature.  This is my first summer running and heat overall is playing a factor in pace.  We've slowed down but if I hit a patch of sun, I just walk now.  Of course with 97% + humidity I feel more like 

@DopeyBadger:  I talked to my trainer last week after our conversation and we looked at my stress test (we're repeating it on Friday since it was taken before my physical therapy back in February).  I apparently have a max heart rate that is above average for my age (201) and her recommendation was not to exceed 180 at any point.  Based on her calculations, I need to stay between 125 and 165 for heart rate during my runs.

We did our first 10k run on Saturday and I ended up walking the 4th mile to lower my heart rate. I need to learn to start slower...  Pace for walking was 15:43.  That said, T (73) + D (71) = 144 at start and 75 + 73 = 148 at the end.  We had a late start but that is going to be the norm until November.   

Last week we were both hurting after the 5 miler and I was worried about moving up to 6 miles.  Walking the 4th mile and skipping a run interval in the 5th brought my heart rate down to minimum and put me back on pace for the last mile.  We finished feeling good and knowing we could have gone further (but slower as it was really getting warm!)  After our 30 minute rest with recovery food and water, we still saw folks running the trail and it was 83 + 79 = 161!

We finish this 10k program in 5 weeks and we both decided to just repeat it again leading into our 10k race in October.  After that and when it's a bit cooler, we'll start our half marathon program and add more miles to the long runs! 

DH and I have an agreement that we stick together so we only run as fast as the slowest of us feels comfortable.    No competition here!

I also wanted to belatedly say   HAPPY FATHER'S DAY   to all the dads out there!  Hope you all had a wonderful day yesterday.


----------



## FredtheDuck

KingLlama said:


> RACE RECAP: I did it.



Hooray! Congrats on finishing your first official race!



JClimacus said:


> The humidity clearly affected the other runners as well, but today for someone reason I couldn't handle it at all



But you DID handle it! You adjusted your race strategy and you finished the race - with a respectable time, too. 



JClimacus said:


> Now sitting on the couch, watching U.S Open golf, and eating chocolate cake.



As one should after a race. 



SarahDisney said:


> and it's a 5K race distance PR



Congrats! 



Sailormoon2 said:


> I've been really burnt out for the last few weeks, and as a result was just not recovering well from my Marathon of 3 weeks ago



Good for you for knowing your limits, though. DNS>Injury any time.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which weather condition do you think has the most negative effect on a run? Could be temps (hot/cold) wind, rain, snow, dew point, humidity, ect.



I'll disclaim this by saying that my answer is based on my running prior to starting this @DopeyBadger training plan. But, it's actually the biting cold that has the biggest impact on me. For some reason, it really aggravates my asthma. I have a much harder time regulating my breathing when it's below 27 or so, and the result is uncomfortable enough that I have tended to keep my outdoor runs to below 3 miles in that kind of weather.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Same as others, heat/humidity/dew point. When it is so humid that the sweat doesn't evaporate off of my skin I feel like I am suffocating. And tech material is terrible for wiping sweat off. I am thinking of buying a Squosh Sports Band so I will always have something handy for wiping my face.

https://www.sqooshbands.com/


----------



## MrsHull

ATTQOTD: I think humidity plus sun really does me in. It was so bad here yesterday that I felt sluggish walking from the car to the house, let alone attempting a run. Ick! 

Race 13.1 Roanoke Recap: (10k) 

Thank you all for encouraging me to run my first 10k! The race started at 7:15am, which is insanely early for someone who usually works until 1:30am. But, I took the night before off so I was good to go when the alarm went off at 5:30. 

My husband was running this one, too. We also saw several friends at the beginning. I'm considerably slower than he is, so we don't run together, but we managed to start to together. 

I found the run to be fairly easy- much easier than I had anticipated. I ran 2 minute intervals with a minute of walking in between for the first half and then 3min run/1 min walk for the last half. There was a lot of support between runners and some people were out cheering along the course, which was an out and back on the greenway. I made use of the water/Gatorade stations and ate a horehound drop every thirty minutes to give me a little more umph. Between miles 4 and 5, I got a pretty sizable side stitch that even crawled into my right arm, but an extended walking break brought some relief. The Gatorade at mile 5 made me forget about it completely. 

I finished in 1:40:15, which is just about where I thought I might be. Slow as mud, but I wasn't last! I think I may have been the last person doing any sort of running, though.  My average pace was 15:49 and I managed to run the first three miles at a pretty steady pace, with splits within a few seconds of each other. 

But, the best news is that my husband placed first in his age group! After recovering from a knee injury, he had to drop down from the half to the 10k and thought he might finish walking. So proud of him!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which weather condition do you think has the most negative effect on a run? Could be temps (hot/cold) wind, rain, snow, dew point, humidity, ect.


Well humidity is a big factor. I can run in cold. Wind sucks but is manageable. I won't run in down pours or snow showers. Just not something I want to do, it isn't any fun.


----------



## michigandergirl

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> I would have to say high humidity/dew point and add in some bright sunshine. I do okay in the summer with heat and humidity as long as there is some cloud cover, if there isn't then I gas out much earlier than normal, even with slowing down. I have slightly sensitive eyes to bright sun and can't run with sunglasses because my face overheats so I try to do hats to counter the squinty annoyance but a hat only does so much for me. Don't get me wrong, I love me some sunshine, but a few clouds are really appreciated when I go for a run! I can handle pretty much all of those things when it is just a singular issue, but add two or more of them together and it will get to me.



This!



CheapRunnerMike said:


> Heat, humidity and lotsa sun = my kryptonite.  That combo is the worst and saps me every time.



And this!

I think I would rather run in a blizzard with snow up to my knees than on a hot, humid, sunny day.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which weather condition do you think has the most negative effect on a run? Could be temps (hot/cold) wind, rain, snow, dew point, humidity, ect.



Hot and humid. While you can always dress in layers for the cold, there are only so many clothes you can take off to run in the heat. Plus, the negative effects from the heat like dehydration or heat stroke are much more severe than running in the cold because it's relatively easy to stay warm but much harder to cool off.



CheapRunnerMike said:


> Heat, humidity and lotsa sun = my kryptonite.  That combo is the worst and saps me every time.



This is why I'm probably not going to do IM Cozumel with my friends. I think Busselton will have much better weather.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> Hot and humid. While you can always dress in layers for the cold, there are only so many clothes you can take off to run in the heat. Plus, the negative effects from the heat like dehydration or heat stroke are much more severe than running in the cold because it's relatively easy to stay warm but much harder to cool off.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I'm probably not going to do IM Cozumel with my friends. I think Busselton will have much better weather.



My wife and I were just talking about what the next Ironman should be...she mentioned Cozumel and I was just like "ugh" for the same reason.  I like a tough course, not tough weather.  Unfortunately it seems WTC/Wanda does not agree and they are getting rid of most of the "hard" North American races (so long Couer D'Alene  )


----------



## FFigawi

CheapRunnerMike said:


> My wife and I were just talking about what the next Ironman should be...she mentioned Cozumel and I was just like "ugh" for the same reason.  I like a tough course, not tough weather.  Unfortunately it seems WTC/Wanda does not agree and they are getting rid of most of the "hard" North American races (so long Couer D'Alene  )



What?! They're dropping CdA?? That's terrible. It's a shame when the focus on profit impacts iconic events like that one.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> What?! They're dropping CdA?? That's terrible. It's a shame when the focus on profit impacts iconic events like that one.


Yup, just announced it last week...this is the final year.  One I had really hoped to do at some point.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which weather condition do you think has the most negative effect on a run? Could be temps (hot/cold) wind, rain, snow, dew point, humidity, ect.


For me, both too hot and too cold impact my running negatively. Too hot/humid and I have no choice but to slow down to avoid heat stroke; too cold and my Raynaud's kicks in and my body diverts energy to producing histamines. In August, I much prefer cold weather running, but in a January cold snap, I long for summer heat lol!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  And the drum beat continues!  Heat/Humidity is just draining.  I can usually run when it is just hot out, but add the humidity, and it just makes for a "fun" run.  Unfortunately, I like my early morning runs in the summertime, and the humidity is pretty darn high at 4:30am.  It is just easier for me to get the run in before work than after!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which weather condition do you think has the most negative effect on a run? Could be temps (hot/cold) wind, rain, snow, dew point, humidity, ect.



Interesting question.  The weather condition most likely to make me skip a run would be rain if it is too hard.  Humidity slows me down and makes for unpleasant runs but I will usually at least power through.



rteetz said:


> I won't run in down pours or snow showers. Just not something I want to do, it isn't any fun.


  I agree on the down pour but actually like running in the snow.  I mean, not if it is blowing sideways or anything but running while the snow is falling is one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## LSUlakes

For those of yall living along the Gulf Coast, looks like it's going to be a very wet week with a system trying to develop. Most of the models having it coming to the Louisiana at this time and the main threat will be flooding. I really hope that it doesnt stall over land and just drop rain for days. After last years floods I dont think the community can deal with that again. I have a few friends that just got back into their houses. Anyway, just a heads up to those who live along the gulf to keep a eye on.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Heat and humidity are the worst that I have ever run in, but they also help when it comes to fall and winter races. I have never tried running in snow (Alabama doesn't get the real stuff), so technically that would be the most difficult to deal with for me! I try to run at dusk because that seems to help with the heat and humidity a bit, but there is not much escaping it where I live.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> For those of yall living along the Gulf Coast, looks like it's going to be a very wet week with a system trying to develop. Most of the models having it coming to the Louisiana at this time and the main threat will be flooding. I really hope that it doesnt stall over land and just drop rain for days. After last years floods I dont think the community can deal with that again. I have a few friends that just got back into their houses. Anyway, just a heads up to those who live along the gulf to keep a eye on.



I was just watching our local forecast on the rain and even though it's expected to hit around LA/MS border, the majority of heavy rain is supposed to be Ft Walton/Destin area.  I know it's always much worse to the east of landfall but THAT far east?    Our forecast is only 4 to 6 inches over 2 days.  That's like a usual afternoon thundershower around here!  Hope you and everyone else in the area fares well though this.  May it be the only one this season...


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> For those of yall living along the Gulf Coast, looks like it's going to be a very wet week with a system trying to develop. Most of the models having it coming to the Louisiana at this time and the main threat will be flooding. I really hope that it doesnt stall over land and just drop rain for days. After last years floods I dont think the community can deal with that again. I have a few friends that just got back into their houses. Anyway, just a heads up to those who live along the gulf to keep a eye on.


We just had a big band of something roll through here in the Tampa Bay area - same storm? IDK, but I really would appreciate it refraining from lightning so I can get a non-treadmill run in later! My last two runs were on the 'mill because of lightning... I've hit my limit.  Here's hoping for nothing serious anywhere!


----------



## gjramsey

Looks like this might be a big water maker.  This pic is from the European Model, and showing a large flow of moisture flowing into the gulf coast for a rather large area.


----------



## DopeyBadger

TinkerBellLiz said:


> @DopeyBadger: I talked to my trainer last week after our conversation and we looked at my stress test (we're repeating it on Friday since it was taken before my physical therapy back in February). I apparently have a max heart rate that is above average for my age (201) and her recommendation was not to exceed 180 at any point. Based on her calculations, I need to stay between 125 and 165 for heart rate during my runs.



Sounds about right to me.  Your primarily building endurance right now which means the lower HRs will be more beneficial.  My guess is that would be primarily working in zone 1 and zone 2, but just getting to zone 3.  Do you happen to know your resting HR?

Congrats on the 10k this weekend!


----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> Looks like this might be a big water maker.  This pic is from the European Model, and showing a large flow of moisture flowing into the gulf coast for a rather large area.



I was looking at this one earlier and would say this is probably worse than the center of circulation coming up the middle of LA. I trust the EURO more than the GFS, and I think on the last model runs (which are very unreliable as the COC is closed "yet", thus making the model runs even more unreliable) had it shifting westward. I dont think winds are going to a issue or really surge, it will be the local heavy rain that get it over and over again will be the story here. Also read the Eastern facing coast will see high tide ~2; higher than normal which would cause some coastal flooding for folks outside the protected levee system. Also read read the weather channel is sending Jim C to NOLA. Not sure how true that is though... The visible satellite image makes it look like the lower level of circulation is not under the thunderstorms.


----------



## FFigawi

Hey @CheapRunnerMike, did you see this article about the sabotage in Syracuse? Doping is one thing, but deliberately endangering your competitors is taking things to an extreme. I hope she gets banned for more than this one race.

http://triathlonmagazine.ca/news/canadian-age-grouper-disqualified-ironman-70-3-syracuse/


----------



## Miranda

I am in week 4 now of no running!  PT today was ok but not great.  My leg is overall feeling better but I still have numbness and pins/needles in my lower leg in a classic pattern for an L4/L5 nerve issue (outer calf, down across the front of my ankle and into the ball of my foot/big toe), but she said it's also a classic pattern for a fascia issue, and I have incredibly tight fascia all up and down that leg.  Lots more needling today.  We tried doing a little stretching while lying on my back (some leg stretches with my leg up in the air with a yoga strap), but it immediately started pinging my calf nerve sensations/pain even though it felt so good to be stretching.  If the calf issues didn't keep coming back we'd probably ignore the numbness/tingling for now, but since the calf still keeps triggering, then it's still not quite right.

I did get the OK to do some hiking as long as I do lots of back extensions and start doing some things like bridges and leg lifts to strengthen, and was told I can try going back to Yin yoga but to immediately stop if anything stretchy we are doing starts the calf pain.  This injury is so frustrating, because there's like nothing to be done other than do a lot of back extensions and let the nerves chill out! Except that I also need to be careful with the back extensions because sometimes THAT also pings the calf thing, and I need to change it to a different position when that happens.


----------



## Wendy98

Yes, I don't love heat and humidity and have strong hatred for the sun when running.  However, cold temps are my nemesis, especially if it is the downtime before a race.  Once I get super cold, it takes me forever to recover.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

DopeyBadger said:


> Sounds about right to me.  Your primarily building endurance right now which means the lower HRs will be more beneficial.  My guess is that would be primarily working in zone 1 and zone 2, but just getting to zone 3.  Do you happen to know your resting HR?
> 
> Congrats on the 10k this weekend!



Yeah I've been trying to avoid that question. I swear I'm not a vampire and NOT a zombie!  Resting heart rate is between 39 and 55.  My trainer decided on 55 for the calculations. Walking around the house doing chores it's in the 70s. It's interesting watching someone take my blood pressure for the first time. Usually after the 3rd time I'll tell them it's probably right.

The 10k was just a long run and we'll repeat it Saturday weather depending. We cap at 7 miles with this program.  My goal was 15 ish minutes in zone 3 followed by walking to get back to my bottom "training" heart rate.

I hope this training in the heat will benefit us when it gets cooler!


----------



## JulieODC

Humidity for sure! Ice is tough too, but I feel like I can work around that more than I can hear and high humidity.


----------



## DopeyBadger

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Yeah I've been trying to avoid that question. I swear I'm not a vampire and NOT a zombie!  Resting heart rate is between 39 and 55.  My trainer decided on 55 for the calculations. Walking around the house doing chores it's in the 70s. It's interesting watching someone take my blood pressure for the first time. Usually after the 3rd time I'll tell them it's probably right.
> 
> The 10k was just a long run and we'll repeat it Saturday weather depending. We cap at 7 miles with this program.  My goal was 15 ish minutes in zone 3 followed by walking to get back to my bottom "training" heart rate.
> 
> I hope this training in the heat will benefit us when it gets cooler!



No worries!  Outside of a medical condition, it's not uncommon for endurance runners to have low resting HRs.  I've definitely had the same experience at the doctors office with multiple attempts.  It has to do with the heart becoming stronger and increasing the stroke volume.  That's actually a pretty incredible combination of max and resting.  It's gives you nice large HR zones to work with.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## drante

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Which weather condition do you think has the most negative effect on a run? Could be temps (hot/cold) wind, rain, snow, dew point, humidity, ect.



ATTQOTD:

Definitely hot and humid. Although, I also have a hard time getting up and going for my run on cold and dark winter mornings.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> Hey @CheapRunnerMike, did you see this article about the sabotage in Syracuse? Doping is one thing, but deliberately endangering your competitors is taking things to an extreme. I hope she gets banned for more than this one race.
> 
> http://triathlonmagazine.ca/news/canadian-age-grouper-disqualified-ironman-70-3-syracuse/



Yup, somebody sent me that yesterday...just bizarre.  Besides, everyone knows that you get your spouse to let the air out of your competitions' tires that way your hands are clean 

Lifetime ban, has to be.  Such potential for that to turn into tragedy, it can't be taken lightly.  The woman who did it was 4th at Kona too!  Strip her of every accomplishment she has ever had, all tainted now.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *With today being the last day of spring, I want to know how did your spring running program go? Tell us the good, the bad, or the ugly.

ATTQOTD: It's likely the worse spring of running or lack thereof ever for me. Some of it is my fault, some of it is just things out of my control. Either way it is what is and I have to deal with that. Ran a few miles yesterday and it was not easy. Felt like I was running for the first time... and in two weeks I will be in NC for a running camp lol!!! I'm freaking out a little bit about not being able to even complete the easy runs.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of spring, I want to know how did your spring running program go? Tell us the good, the bad, or the ugly.



ATTQOTD:  I'd have to call my spring running program very successful.  For the purposes of this answer, I'm considering anything post WDWMW as "spring".  After being limited to interval running at WDWMW due to a knee issue, I was able to get back to full running right at the end of January.  With four halfs scheduled for the spring, I had to cobble together a piecemeal training program to get ready for the races. I'd been focused exclusively on marathons/Dopey since last June so I wasn't sure where I was going to land time-wise for running halfs, but I was hoping to put some good sub-2:00 efforts in and maybe challenge my 1:55:46 PR.

The first half, Tobacco Road, rolled around in mid-March and I let it all hang out on a PR-friendly course.  The cool temps and relatively flat course paid off in a PR of 1:52:20.  Two weeks later, RnR Raleigh came calling.  The course was not so friendly for that race, but the cool temps helped a lot and I surprised myself with a 1:53:10!  I'm still surprised I was able to come that close to the new PR on a much hillier course.

The week after RnR, I left to chaperone a high school trip to Europe for two weeks.  There was no running time available on the trip, so I came back needing to rebuild a little to get ready for the NCRC Half in Umstead.  If you missed the race reports, I hated the course last year and I hated the course this year.  The hills have hills!  I only ran it because it was part of the local triple crown of spring half marathons.  I was not happy with the outcome of the race, 1:58:04, although I did manage to take almost 7 minutes off the previous year's time.  Finally, the spring running season ended with the Raleigh Spring Race 13.1.  From dropping my phone at the start to trying something new on race day to mismanaging my pace to the heat and humidity, it has to rank up there as one of my worst overall performances.  The time actually wasn't as bad as the performance at 1:57:17.

In hindsight, despite the struggles in the last two of the four races, I pretty much have to call this spring an unqualified success.  I put up two times that beat my previous PR by 2:30-3:30 and all four races slotted into my top 5 half marathon times.  Most importantly, no new injuries cropped up!  Now it's on to a summer of half marathon speed and base building before I transition over to Dopey training in September.


----------



## SheHulk

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of spring, I want to know how did your spring running program go? Tell us the good, the bad, or the ugly.


ATTQOTD: My spring was pretty good. I PRed my half in April which was great! Also my monthly average pace on my training runs has continued to come down. I haven't run much in June, literally like 10 miles so far because of my Disney trip and now this heel biopsy, but it was my first month in at least 10 years with an average pace of less than 11 min per mile. I didn't sign up for any full or half marathons for the upcoming fall or winter so I'm losing my focus for the summer. Thinking of making this my year of the 10K-10miler, really pushing down the PR on that distance.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Well I'd say my Spring went amazing!  I ran several long runs in mileages that are way long for me and I felt pretty good doing them.  I survived tempo runs on the treadmill that lasted over an hour and that still seems crazy to me that I did that.  And then I ran a half marathon!!!  Through the castle!!!  And somehow got a time I'm happy with with additional character stops and fun!!!  How many more exclamation points can I use??
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And then I sat on my backside for several weeks and was lazy...I mean "recovering"
Now I want to regain all those good and happy feelings so I'm in week #2 of my next half marathon training plan. I get it now when people say that "one and done bucket list distance races" turn into "when's my next one?"


----------



## cburnett11

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Heat, humidity and lotsa sun = my kryptonite. That combo is the worst and saps me every time.



Totally agree... my preference is none of those.  Give me a cold, dry, overcast day or even heavy rain as an alternative.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of spring, I want to know how did your spring running program go? Tell us the good, the bad, or the ugly.



The Good:  I took it very easy this spring so am definitely "fresh".
The Bad:  I took it very easy this spring so have run fewer miles than I had this time last year.
The Ugly:  I took it very easy this spring so I have a lot of work to do for my Chicago marathon cycle.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of spring, I want to know how did your spring running program go? Tell us the good, the bad, or the ugly.



Between breaking my hand and moving, my running this spring was pretty much non-existent. I'm slowly getting back into the swing of things as training for Chicago ramps up.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I had a pretty good spring when it comes to total mileage and number of races. No PRs though, those came last November (half) and in January (5k). My favorite accomplishment has to be completing the Run Across Georgia with my team, that is something I will probably talk about forever. The main hiccup this spring was in March when my foot went rogue and had a minor injury...hoping that doesn't happen again as marathon training starts in two weeks (someone help me!).


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of spring, I want to know how did your spring running program go? Tell us the good, the bad, or the ugly.



Honestly, the best Spring of running ever.  Almost every run felt great and speed came easy.  I did well in all of my races and feel as fit as ever.  I hit a PR for the half marathon and even raced at a mile night last week, setting a mile PR of 5:22.  You don't often get to PR at long distance and track in the same season.  Now I'm ready to crush some Fall races!  

My only regret was that I haven't been on the trails as much as I would have wanted, but the good news is that my 8-year old joined me on the trails a couple of times and he really loves it too.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: This has been my best spring since I started running, though admittedly the sample size was limited. I had gotten somewhat consistent with getting 2-3 short runs in every week, which was good for me. Then, I decided to get serious about half training, joined these boards, signed up and ran a 10k (my first race at that distance), started a half training program (courtesy of @DopeyBadger), signed up for a half, and am now running more miles per week (and more days) than I ever have to prepare for that half. 

Two negatives: First, I got strep throat in April (I think - feels like a long time ago) and skipped a full week of running, but that was prior to this training plan. Second, I switched to morning runs. That's good in that I have time to get my runs in and the weather isn't gross. But it's kind of a bummer because I don't run with my kiddo in her stroller anymore (she's sleeping), or with @MoanasPapa (also sleeping). I don't mind going solo at all, but I did enjoy the extra time with them.


----------



## KSellers88

I need advice, please! I am getting ready to start marathon training and was planning to use a plan I found online (Higdon). I have used his plans before for half marathon training, but I am nervous about using it for this distance for some reason. Do y'all use running coaches? I am not trying for a specific time, mainly just want to finish, but I am not sure if I should just try to follow the plan on my own or pay for a coach. I've never had a problem sticking to a plan before, but I am hesitant on this one for some reason.


----------



## FFigawi

KSellers88 said:


> I need advice, please! I am getting ready to start marathon training and was planning to use a plan I found online (Higdon). I have used his plans before for half marathon training, but I am nervous about using it for this distance for some reason. Do y'all use running coaches? I am not trying for a specific time, mainly just want to finish, but I am not sure if I should just try to follow the plan on my own or pay for a coach. I've never had a problem sticking to a plan before, but I am hesitant on this one for some reason.



Higdon's Novice plans are probably the most used ones in the country for getting new marathoners to the start line injury-free and across the finish line standing up. You really can't go wrong following one of his plans. They've proven themselves over the years to be very effective. I find coaches to be more useful when you're shooting for a specific time in a specific race.


----------



## MrsHull

The good: I ran 5 5ks and my first 10k
The bad: I haven't made significant gains in speed. 
The ugly: consistency. Which is probably why I am not getting much faster.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

Sailormoon2 said:


> So I DNS's on my 1/2 this weekend, which was supposed to be for a hopefully improved Dopey POT. I've been really burnt out for the last few weeks, and as a result was just not recovering well from my Marathon of 3 weeks ago. I have another 1/2 coming up in September, so one more shot at bettering my time!



It feels so disappointing to train for a race but not be able to make the start ing line but I think you made the right decision in the long run. I had to defer a HM which I will run 1st Oct just within the cut off for a POT for Dopey. Hope you get your mojo back soon.


ATTNQOD:
The Good: 15k Stroke Association race:  great day, fab support and mot a bad time (1:43)
The Bad: Having 4 weeks off for annoying niggles. Hopefully a thingof the past touch wood.

 

The Ugly: Um..... how do I put this in polite company. Getting a touch of the Paula's when running in the heat.


----------



## ZellyB

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Yup, somebody sent me that yesterday...just bizarre.  Besides, everyone knows that you get your spouse to let the air out of your competitions' tires that way your hands are clean
> 
> Lifetime ban, has to be.  Such potential for that to turn into tragedy, it can't be taken lightly.  The woman who did it was 4th at Kona too!  Strip her of every accomplishment she has ever had, all tainted now.



That link isn't working for me.  What did she do?

ATTQOTD:  I had a good spring season.  Really just worked on maintaining my fitness and preparing for the Pixie Dust Challenge.  Both were successful and I feel well positioned now for my summer training for our fall local marathon and then Dopey of course.


----------



## michigandergirl

It's all good!!! I've had an awesome spring! I managed to complete every training run and I had big PR's for my Gazelle half and River Bank 25K. I feel great going into marathon training and I also just talked my sons into running their first 5K with me (Color Run in July).


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> That link isn't working for me.  What did she do?



She deflated the rear tire of one of her main competitors after the other person left transition. She was spotted by the other woman's husband, who thankfully was able to a) get his wife's tire inflated, and b) show the proof to the officials to get her DQ'd.


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> She deflated the rear tire of one of her main competitors after the other person left transition. She was spotted by the other woman's husband, who thankfully was able to a) get his wife's tire inflated, and b) show the proof to the officials to get her DQ'd.



Wow.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I had a decent spring. Nothing too exceptional, but not bad. I'd say mostly good, the only bad being some knee and calf pain (both minor) and some humidity over the past few weeks, and no ugly.
Overall, I'd call my spring running a win.


----------



## JulieODC

My spring was awesome! Got 2 half marathons (my first 2) in the books, with an 18min improvement in time for the 2nd. I owe credit to staying loyal and consistent to my training plans - which in this case were the rundisney Galloway plans!


----------



## baxter24

Yesterday's QOTD: absolutely hate the heats and humidity. It completely zaps me all the time.

ATTQOTD: the first half of spring went great! I was able to PR in the half marathon I ran in March. After the half I ran in April, I took a little bit of time off becasue I really just needed a break. It's not been easy being super consistent since then. Between school being out for the summer with my kids and a broken treadmill, I have still been able to average between 15-20 miles a week but it hasn't been easy.


----------



## KSellers88

FFigawi said:


> She deflated the rear tire of one of her main competitors after the other person left transition. She was spotted by the other woman's husband, who thankfully was able to a) get his wife's tire inflated, and b) show the proof to the officials to get her DQ'd.


 
WOWWWWW. People are crazy. PS. Thanks for the advice, I was thinking it would be fine but needed reassurace


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of spring, I want to know how did your spring running program go? Tell us the good, the bad, or the ugly.



The Good:
-Wrote 55 custom training plans for 32 different people for 5ks, 10ks, 15ks, 10 milers, HM, 25ks, marathons, and multi-day challenges.
-Saw many of those runners set new PRs, revitalize running, reach goals, and do "firsts".  These things mean nearly as much as anything I do in my own running journey.
-Completed Jack Daniels 10k training without getting injured.
-Lowered my 5k PR from 21:02 to 19:30 (time trial) in 11 weeks.  This is about a ~7% improvement.  All three miles (6:02, 6:17, and 6:24) represent the fastest miles I have ever run. 
-Placed 4th OA and 2nd in AG at the spring end of the cycle 10k last weekend.

The "Bad" (these aren't all that bad really):
-Official race 5k PR was lowered from 21:02 to 20:30.  Still a PR, but failed to repeat what I got done in the time trial (19:30).
-While I did get 2nd/4th in the 10k, I failed to lower my 10k PR after all that training (T+D most certainly played a role).  Although, the bright side is I nearly equaled my PR in much tougher conditions (much higher T+D and hills).
-The T+D in Wisconsin was way above average (like seriously 90s in WI in May/June).  Apparently, we're suppose to have below average temps in July though.  So I'm ready for those.

The "Ugly"
-My bank account after buying all those shoes!  



KSellers88 said:


> I need advice, please! I am getting ready to start marathon training and was planning to use a plan I found online (Higdon). I have used his plans before for half marathon training, but I am nervous about using it for this distance for some reason. Do y'all use running coaches? I am not trying for a specific time, mainly just want to finish, but I am not sure if I should just try to follow the plan on my own or pay for a coach. I've never had a problem sticking to a plan before, but I am hesitant on this one for some reason.



I am not a running coach (not certified, never classically trained, just a hobbyist who reads a lot and likes math), but I do help people on here by writing custom training plans.  I consider myself the running coach "light" version as I do it for free, but feel the training will be more focused around you (time available, current fitness, goals, other priorities) then something you may find online.  But I certainly agree with @FFigawi that Higdon has worked well for lots of people over the years.  Just wanted you to know that I'm available if you'd like to see what I come up with.


----------



## KSellers88

DopeyBadger said:


> The Good:
> -Wrote 55 custom training plans for 32 different people for 5ks, 10ks, 15ks, 10 milers, HM, 25ks, marathons, and multi-day challenges.
> -Saw many of those runners set new PRs, revitalize running, reach goals, and do "firsts".  These things mean nearly as much as anything I do in my own running journey.
> -Completed Jack Daniels 10k training without getting injured.
> -Lowered my 5k PR from 21:02 to 19:30 (time trial) in 11 weeks.  This is about a ~7% improvement.  All three miles (6:02, 6:17, and 6:24) represent the fastest miles I have ever run.
> -Placed 4th OA and 2nd in AG at the spring end of the cycle 10k last weekend.
> 
> The "Bad" (these aren't all that bad really):
> -Official race 5k PR was lowered from 21:02 to 20:30.  Still a PR, but failed to repeat what I got done in the time trial (19:30).
> -While I did get 2nd/4th in the 10k, I failed to lower my 10k PR after all that training (T+D most certainly played a role).  Although, the bright side is I nearly equaled my PR in much tougher conditions (much higher T+D and hills).
> -The T+D in Wisconsin was way above average (like seriously 90s in WI in May/June).  Apparently, we're suppose to have below average temps in July though.  So I'm ready for those.
> 
> The "Ugly"
> -My bank account after buying all those shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a running coach (not certified, never classically trained, just a hobbyist who reads a lot and likes math), but I do help people on here by writing custom training plans.  I consider myself the running coach "light" version as I do it for free, but feel the training will be more focused around you (time available, current fitness, goals, other priorities) then something you may find online.  But I certainly agree with @FFigawi that Higdon has worked well for lots of people over the years.  Just wanted you to know that I'm available if you'd like to see what I come up with.



That would be amazing! Just let me know what information you need from me. I am just a bit intimidated by that distance, so I would really appreciate it!


----------



## DopeyBadger

KSellers88 said:


> That would be amazing! Just let me know what information you need from me. I am just a bit intimidated by that distance, so I would really appreciate it!



I'll send you a PM.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: accomplished a big goal in spring that I mentioned in a previous post. Just did my first run today (slow and short) after almost 1.5 weeks of not running due to traveling combined with heat + humidity. I think it's the longest break I've had from running in over 3 years.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of spring, I want to know how did your spring running program go? Tell us the good, the bad, or the ugly.


Not so great. Coming off Dopey in January and then school I just never got into a rhythm. Now that the weather is better I will be getting out more and I have to start getting back into a groove sooner than later for Dopey 2.0. Not having a race during the spring or this summer didn't help my running either.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

DopeyBadger said:


> No worries!  Outside of a medical condition, it's not uncommon for endurance runners to have low resting HRs.  I've definitely had the same experience at the doctors office with multiple attempts.  It has to do with the heart becoming stronger and increasing the stroke volume.  That's actually a pretty incredible combination of max and resting.  It's gives you nice large HR zones to work with.  Keep up the great work!



I can't claim to be an endurance runner or a runner of any kind up until last November when I caught the Disney bug. I've just always had really low blood pressure and heart rate.

Thanks to TS Cindy, I had to run on a treadmill for the first time. Since it wasn't practical to treadmill at 15/45 second interval, I found a preprogrammed 1/1 minute interval where I could choose time and walk / run speeds.  With a longer run interval, I slowed walk to 3 mph and choose 5.2 mph for run.  It ended up in the 75-80% range but since it was only 30 minutes I just went with it. If it rains Thursday, I'll try 5 mph for the run.

That said, I really liked the 1/1 minute intervals and I think I'll switch to it!

Unfortunately I feel like this:







LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With today being the last day of spring, I want to know how did your spring running program go? Tell us the good, the bad, or the ugly.



ATTQOTD:

The good:  I ran my first race ever in April and realized I could go further than 5k. 
The bad:    RunDisney hooked us.
The ugly:   Running is expensive!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:

Good:  Placed in AG is a couple races this spring.
Bad:  Really want to PR any one of my spring races, but the weather gods conspired against me!
Ugly: See Weather Gods above. The coolest temp for a race this year at the start was 67 degrees. I am really ready to run a race where the temp is below 60 degrees at the start!  So that might not happen this year.....


----------



## SheHulk

FFigawi said:


> Higdon's Novice plans are probably the most used ones in the country for getting new marathoners to the start line injury-free and across the finish line standing up. You really can't go wrong following one of his plans. They've proven themselves over the years to be very effective. I find coaches to be more useful when you're shooting for a specific time in a specific race.


Ditto


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: (I missed a few of the past day's but I'll just jump in today!) After the Princess Half, my spring running has been taking it easy. I still ran all spring, but maybe not as much as I would have liked. I will start HM training for my October half in July, so I am gearing up for that and looking for a great summer and early fall of training.


----------



## MissLiss279

*Anchorage Mayor's Midnight Sun Marathon report:
*
The race started at 7:30am and was a point to point course. I was a little worried about the start time because I knew it would feel like 10:30 to me and I was afraid of getting really hungry in the middle of the race, but thanks to a couple of late nights due to flight this did not affect me.

Race morning started in the 50s with partly cloudy skies and just a slight breeze. The weather was perfect! There were just under 700 marathon finishers plus runners running the relay. The half marathon had a loop course and started 1.5 hours later from the start/finish area. 

After a little bit of wide road running the race moved to a bike trail that paralleled one of Alaska's main roads, heading east out of town. The course never seemed crowded from where I was though. I try and make sure I start out slow, so I won't fade at the end. I'm not sure I have quite figured out yet how slow is too slow. I was trying for a 12ish/mi pace, but ended up being in the 11:30-11:50 pace for the first few miles. My goal for this race was to finish in 5:15 with a stretch goal of 5:00 - which I knew probably wouldn't happen because I was probably going to need to take a couple potty stops. 

Running in the mountains with the benefit of being close to sea level was awesome! At about mile 6 we left the pavement and ran on a gravel road that is adjacent to the army base and I think they do some training out there. The course was on the gravel road for the next 6-7 miles and in a wooded area with views of the mountains. I took my first stop about mile 8, and of course so did several other people. This stop ended up taking 4 minutes. I knew since I had been faster than my 12 min pace for the first 8 miles that I should still be okay for making my 5:15 goal. 

For 1-2 miles after the gravel road it was on a trail that was probably 2-3 feet wide. The runners were mostly spread out here so I wasn't trying to pass people. The first 13-14 miles were rolling hills but mostly gaining elevation. Some of the inclines seemed pretty steep, but I was still feeling good. 

Somewhere around mile 15-16 we left the trail and came back to pavement. We still weren't back in town but on the outskirts where there were several trailheads. When we left the trail we had good lengths that were down hill, and it felt good! They had good traffic control here where they were only letting one lane of traffic through at a time. 

Between miles 17 and 18 is where I took my second bathroom stop, no line!! This is also where you start to enter back into Anchorage and this is where your spectators can really start to follow you. The rest of the race was through Anchorage on nice asphalt bike paths. Anchorage has many parks and it never really seemed very urban. The sun started to come out at one point, and I was afraid I was going to start getting hot, but then the trail would mostly be in forested areas with plenty of shade. The course from mile 14 until about mile 25 was mainly downhill with a few rolling hills in there or flat. After the halfway point I started picking up my pace. I was still feeling good. My pace was in the low 11s and sometimes in the mid to upper 10s. Towards the end of the race, I decided that I probably wasn't going to see any wildlife, and what do you know, at mile 23 a moose crossed the path!! I had to stop for a little bit to give it space, but it was worth it! From mile 18ish on, I was still feeling good, a little tired, but not much. If I ever thought my pace was slowing down, I tried to pick it up a little - still around 11. Mile 24-25 were near the water and there was a strong cold breeze. I picked up the pace a little more here because I was cold!

They play a cruel joke on marathoners the last half mile: There is a long steep uphill before you hit the last flat 50 yard finish. It is in three steps. You reach the top of the hill, think you've made it - turn the corner, and another hill, make it to the top, turn another corner, another hill. It was tough, but I pushed through. I passed a lot of people the last 6 or so miles, and I don't think I was passed until right at the finish line when someone (that I had just passed) came sprinting in. They called my name at the finish, which is always fun. I finished in *5:07:24* (or 5:07:46 official gun time). I was so happy! I had 5 plus minutes of stops and felt pretty good the whole race. This makes me wonder how fast I could run a marathon on a flat course, but I also struggle with not wanting to go out too fast and maybe I save a little too much energy. But on the other hand, I really just want to enjoy my race experiences, so if I'm having fun and getting faster I'm okay with that. This time was a 14 minute PR for me. 

I loved this race. The scenery and route are what I like. I thought there were plenty of water/Gatorade/food stops (although I only took water from the stops). One odd thing was their cups were plastic, so you couldn't really do the whole squeeze the cup to make a V thing. They also didn't have water bottles or Gatorade bottles at the end, just more cups of water and no space blanket. A couple of bread companies were there - one handing out large slices of cinnamon bread and another with grilled cheese sandwich halves. Yum!! Also my parents were there and had brought me my chocolate milk at the end. I would definitely do this race again, if the opportunity ever comes up again.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: It's been a great spring season.  No PRs (and I wasn't really chasing any, so I can't complain _too _much ), but I got to do a TON of races over the past 6 months, and my body was no worse for the effort.  The spring count was 3 fulls, 4 halfs, 1 10-miler, and 1 challenge (5-miler + half on the same morning, for a total of 18.1 race miles).  I got an age group award (3rd) in one of my marathons (admittedly, a very small marathon!), and I got to run my first Boston, which was an amazing experience.  Can't wait to go back to that one next year, with the added bonus of running with my youngest brother, who also qualified.  One of the other great things was running with my brother-in-law to new PRs for him in the half and 10-mile.  I really enjoyed helping someone else reach a big goal in running.  The only bad thing was not having a chance to do another trail ultra - trail racing is awesome.  



KSellers88 said:


> I need advice, please! I am getting ready to start marathon training and was planning to use a plan I found online (Higdon). I have used his plans before for half marathon training, but I am nervous about using it for this distance for some reason. Do y'all use running coaches? I am not trying for a specific time, mainly just want to finish, but I am not sure if I should just try to follow the plan on my own or pay for a coach. I've never had a problem sticking to a plan before, but I am hesitant on this one for some reason.



I've personally never used a coach.  The expense isn't worth it to me, since I just consider my running a hobby, but I've heard good things from some fellow runners who've hired a coach.  You just have to decide if it's something you feel like you need, and are wiling to spend money to get.  

I'm curious why you're hesitant.  Is this your first full?  If so, I get the nerves.  It can seem daunting at first, but if you put in the training and you can get to the start line injury-free, you can totally do this.  I have literally never personally known of a runner who put in the work for a full and was unable to complete the race itself.  Trust your training and you'll be fine.  

As for Higdon plans, I used one for my first, and I thought it was pretty solid.  I'd definitely recommend his plans.



FFigawi said:


> Higdon's Novice plans are probably the most used ones in the country for getting new marathoners to the start line injury-free and across the finish line standing up. You really can't go wrong following one of his plans. They've proven themselves over the years to be very effective. I find coaches to be more useful when you're shooting for a specific time in a specific race.



Great advice.  I second all of this.


----------



## Wendy98

I am very satisfied with my spring.  I didn't race quite as much as I have in the past, but the few I did went well.  I set a new PR @ Boston this year and ran another sub 3 hour marathon 20 days later, which was good enough for 2nd overall.  I finished 3rd OA in a half marathon and came in first in a small 5k.  What I am most proud of is hitting some high mileage weeks and coming through it all with no major injuries.  I fell into a bit of a running slump towards the end of May when we were on vacation (in WDW) and not very motivated the next couple of weeks.  I am slowly coming out of that.


----------



## KSellers88

BikeFan said:


> ATTQOTD: It's been a great spring season.  No PRs (and I wasn't really chasing any, so I can't complain _too _much ), but I got to do a TON of races over the past 6 months, and my body was no worse for the effort.  The spring count was 3 fulls, 4 halfs, 1 10-miler, and 1 challenge (5-miler + half on the same morning, for a total of 18.1 race miles).  I got an age group award (3rd) in one of my marathons (admittedly, a very small marathon!), and I got to run my first Boston, which was an amazing experience.  Can't wait to go back to that one next year, with the added bonus of running with my youngest brother, who also qualified.  One of the other great things was running with my brother-in-law to new PRs for him in the half and 10-mile.  I really enjoyed helping someone else reach a big goal in running.  The only bad thing was not having a chance to do another trail ultra - trail racing is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I've personally never used a coach.  The expense isn't worth it to me, since I just consider my running a hobby, but I've heard good things from some fellow runners who've hired a coach.  You just have to decide if it's something you feel like you need, and are wiling to spend money to get.
> 
> I'm curious why you're hesitant.  Is this your first full?  If so, I get the nerves.  It can seem daunting at first, but if you put in the training and you can get to the start line injury-free, you can totally do this.  I have literally never personally known of a runner who put in the work for a full and was unable to complete the race itself.  Trust your training and you'll be fine.
> 
> As for Higdon plans, I used one for my first, and I thought it was pretty solid.  I'd definitely recommend his plans.
> 
> 
> 
> Great advice.  I second all of this.



Thank you! This is my first full  I appreciate the encouragement!!


----------



## michigandergirl

MissLiss279 said:


> *Anchorage Mayor's Midnight Sun Marathon report:
> *
> The race started at 7:30am and was a point to point course. I was a little worried about the start time because I knew it would feel like 10:30 to me and I was afraid of getting really hungry in the middle of the race, but thanks to a couple of late nights due to flight this did not affect me.
> 
> Race morning started in the 50s with partly cloudy skies and just a slight breeze. The weather was perfect! There were just under 700 marathon finishers plus runners running the relay. The half marathon had a loop course and started 1.5 hours later from the start/finish area.
> 
> After a little bit of wide road running the race moved to a bike trail that paralleled one of Alaska's main roads, heading east out of town. The course never seemed crowded from where I was though. I try and make sure I start out slow, so I won't fade at the end. I'm not sure I have quite figured out yet how slow is too slow. I was trying for a 12ish/mi pace, but ended up being in the 11:30-11:50 pace for the first few miles. My goal for this race was to finish in 5:15 with a stretch goal of 5:00 - which I knew probably wouldn't happen because I was probably going to need to take a couple potty stops.
> 
> Running in the mountains with the benefit of being close to sea level was awesome! At about mile 6 we left the pavement and ran on a gravel road that is adjacent to the army base and I think they do some training out there. The course was on the gravel road for the next 6-7 miles and in a wooded area with views of the mountains. I took my first stop about mile 8, and of course so did several other people. This stop ended up taking 4 minutes. I knew since I had been faster than my 12 min pace for the first 8 miles that I should still be okay for making my 5:15 goal.
> 
> For 1-2 miles after the gravel road it was on a trail that was probably 2-3 feet wide. The runners were mostly spread out here so I wasn't trying to pass people. The first 13-14 miles were rolling hills but mostly gaining elevation. Some of the inclines seemed pretty steep, but I was still feeling good.
> 
> Somewhere around mile 15-16 we left the trail and came back to pavement. We still weren't back in town but on the outskirts where there were several trailheads. When we left the trail we had good lengths that were down hill, and it felt good! They had good traffic control here where they were only letting one lane of traffic through at a time.
> 
> Between miles 17 and 18 is where I took my second bathroom stop, no line!! This is also where you start to enter back into Anchorage and this is where your spectators can really start to follow you. The rest of the race was through Anchorage on nice asphalt bike paths. Anchorage has many parks and it never really seemed very urban. The sun started to come out at one point, and I was afraid I was going to start getting hot, but then the trail would mostly be in forested areas with plenty of shade. The course from mile 14 until about mile 25 was mainly downhill with a few rolling hills in there or flat. After the halfway point I started picking up my pace. I was still feeling good. My pace was in the low 11s and sometimes in the mid to upper 10s. Towards the end of the race, I decided that I probably wasn't going to see any wildlife, and what do you know, at mile 23 a moose crossed the path!! I had to stop for a little bit to give it space, but it was worth it! From mile 18ish on, I was still feeling good, a little tired, but not much. If I ever thought my pace was slowing down, I tried to pick it up a little - still around 11. Mile 24-25 were near the water and there was a strong cold breeze. I picked up the pace a little more here because I was cold!
> 
> They play a cruel joke on marathoners the last half mile: There is a long steep uphill before you hit the last flat 50 yard finish. It is in three steps. You reach the top of the hill, think you've made it - turn the corner, and another hill, make it to the top, turn another corner, another hill. It was tough, but I pushed through. I passed a lot of people the last 6 or so miles, and I don't think I was passed until right at the finish line when someone (that I had just passed) came sprinting in. They called my name at the finish, which is always fun. I finished in *5:07:24* (or 5:07:46 official gun time). I was so happy! I had 5 plus minutes of stops and felt pretty good the whole race. This makes me wonder how fast I could run a marathon on a flat course, but I also struggle with not wanting to go out too fast and maybe I save a little too much energy. But on the other hand, I really just want to enjoy my race experiences, so if I'm having fun and getting faster I'm okay with that. This time was a 14 minute PR for me.
> 
> I loved this race. The scenery and route are what I like. I thought there were plenty of water/Gatorade/food stops (although I only took water from the stops). One odd thing was their cups were plastic, so you couldn't really do the whole squeeze the cup to make a V thing. They also didn't have water bottles or Gatorade bottles at the end, just more cups of water and no space blanket. A couple of bread companies were there - one handing out large slices of cinnamon bread and another with grilled cheese sandwich halves. Yum!! Also my parents were there and had brought me my chocolate milk at the end. I would definitely do this race again, if the opportunity ever comes up again.



This race sounds amazing! So cool you got to see a moose. Congrats on your PR!!


----------



## camaker

Need some advice on shoes. I've come across my nightmare scenario for the first time. I'm on the heavier side and tend to "run heavy" or pound a little when I run. Brooks Glycerin have always been my go to shoes. And when I say always, I mean it!  Like I started in them with the Glycerin 5s and am now in Glycerin 13s. I usually get 200-250 miles out of a pair.

My current Glycerin 13s are reaching the end of their running lifespan so I got a pair of 14s this past weekend. After 9 miles in them they just aren't right. I've had strange aches in my feet, ankles and knees during and after running in them.

As best I can guess, the 14s lessened the mid foot support to add even more cushion to the ride. I've been evaluated as having arches "on the high side of normal" but not needing support. I'm thinking that reduction in mid foot support just isn't playing nicely with my high normal arches.

Where do I go from here?  The options I've come up with so far are below but I don't know where to start. Any advice you have would be greatly appreciated.

1.  Find Glycerin 13s somewhere and push the decision down the road (supply is very limited)
2.  Try insoles with the 14s to replace some of the lost arch support
3.  Try the a Glycerin 15s and hope they fixed what they broke in the 14s
4.  Drop down and try another cushioned Brooks like the Ghost
5.  Look away from Brooks entirely at something like an ASICS Nimbus

ETA:  I have been evaluated and fitted at the running store recently and was told that the Glycerins were perfect for me.


----------



## MoanasPapa

ATTQOTD: Great spring running with @FredtheDuck and on @DopeyBadger 's excellent training plan. Wish the humidity would hold off for a few more months (or forever)



FredtheDuck said:


> I don't mind going solo at all, but I did enjoy the extra time with them.



Hey, I got up at 5 with you, once!


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: The spring has been great!!  I've achieved some things I didn't think possible. Fell into a bit of a running slump after my fall half marathons were over, and although I continued to run through the winter months, training was a bit sparse.  I decided to talk to @DopeyBadger in early March - clearly the best thing I did this spring when it comes to running!  I have learned A TON, recognizing that I have a long way to go.  I ended up with a plan for a 10 mile race in early May, and in a very short time (I think), was able to successfully transition from run/walk/run to (slow) run.  I felt very prepared going into that race, and beat the time I admittedly thought was probably already a stretch! Purchased a Garmin after the race, so hooray for that too!  Have been working on staying consistent with 4 runs a week with the current training plan which is for a half in September.  I feel stronger, more well rested, and mentally, I feel that in a few months, I'll be ready to tackle the (first) marathon training plan.  But for now, I'm focusing on one run at a time on that spreadsheet.


----------



## opusone

camaker said:


> Need some advice on shoes. I've come across my nightmare scenario for the first time. I'm on the heavier side and tend to "run heavy" or pound a little when I run. Brooks Glycerin have always been my go to shoes. And when I say always, I mean it!  Like I started in them with the Glycerin 5s and am now in Glycerin 13s. I usually get 200-250 miles out of a pair.
> 
> My current Glycerin 13s are reaching the end of their running lifespan so I got a pair of 14s this past weekend. After 9 miles in them they just aren't right. I've had strange aches in my feet, ankles and knees during and after running in them.
> 
> As best I can guess, the 14s lessened the mid foot support to add even more cushion to the ride. I've been evaluated as having arches "on the high side of normal" but not needing support. I'm thinking that reduction in mid foot support just isn't playing nicely with my high normal arches.
> 
> Where do I go from here?  The options I've come up with so far are below but I don't know where to start. Any advice you have would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 1.  Find Glycerin 13s somewhere and push the decision down the road (supply is very limited)
> 2.  Try insoles with the 14s to replace some of the lost arch support
> 3.  Try the a Glycerin 15s and hope they fixed what they broke in the 14s
> 4.  Drop down and try another cushioned Brooks like the Ghost
> 5.  Look away from Brooks entirely at something like an ASICS Nimbus
> 
> ETA:  I have been evaluated and fitted at the running store recently and was told that the Glycerins were perfect for me.



I've been incredibly happy with the Adidas Ultra Boost ST's.  They are also a neutral shoe with the highest cushion level like the Glycerins.  They are not cheap, but with the all-TPU midsoles, they last longer than the EVA foam shoes.  I am now on my third pair and love them.


----------



## jmasgat

camaker said:


> Need some advice on shoes. I've come across my nightmare scenario for the first time. I'm on the heavier side and tend to "run heavy" or pound a little when I run. Brooks Glycerin have always been my go to shoes. And when I say always, I mean it!  Like I started in them with the Glycerin 5s and am now in Glycerin 13s. I usually get 200-250 miles out of a pair.
> 
> My current Glycerin 13s are reaching the end of their running lifespan so I got a pair of 14s this past weekend. After 9 miles in them they just aren't right. I've had strange aches in my feet, ankles and knees during and after running in them.
> 
> As best I can guess, the 14s lessened the mid foot support to add even more cushion to the ride. I've been evaluated as having arches "on the high side of normal" but not needing support. I'm thinking that reduction in mid foot support just isn't playing nicely with my high normal arches.
> 
> Where do I go from here?  The options I've come up with so far are below but I don't know where to start. Any advice you have would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 1.  Find Glycerin 13s somewhere and push the decision down the road (supply is very limited)
> 2.  Try insoles with the 14s to replace some of the lost arch support
> 3.  Try the a Glycerin 15s and hope they fixed what they broke in the 14s
> 4.  Drop down and try another cushioned Brooks like the Ghost
> 5.  Look away from Brooks entirely at something like an ASICS Nimbus
> 
> ETA:  I have been evaluated and fitted at the running store recently and was told that the Glycerins were perfect for me.



It doesn't look like the 14's changed much from the 13--some change to the upper, and depending on who you read, the 14 is slightly more cushy than the 13.  The mid sole configurations is remarked to be pretty much the same as the 13.  But we are all an "experiment of one" and clearly something isn't working for you.  Silly questions, but are these the same size? Do you lace them the same way? Run the same route? Just trying to identify if something external may have caused the change.  

If not, then I would start looking for a new shoe. You could try to get a pair of the 13's, but as you noted, that just buys you some more time.  I wouldn't count on the 15's--the 14 may be broke for you, but I suspect the shoe DNA won't change that much.  Beyond that, I would ignore brand labels and try to find a shoe that has the same characteristics that work for you.  That may, or may not, be another Brooks.  You could start by looking at something like RW ShoeFinder (or anyone's) feature "Find a shoe like mine", or if your running store is good, ask for their recommendations.

Good luck!


----------



## camaker

jmasgat said:


> It doesn't look like the 14's changed much from the 13--some change to the upper, and depending on who you read, the 14 is slightly more cushy than the 13.  The mid sole configurations is remarked to be pretty much the same as the 13.  But we are all an "experiment of one" and clearly something isn't working for you.  Silly questions, but are these the same size? Do you lace them the same way? Run the same route? Just trying to identify if something external may have caused the change.
> 
> If not, then I would start looking for a new shoe. You could try to get a pair of the 13's, but as you noted, that just buys you some more time.  I wouldn't count on the 15's--the 14 may be broke for you, but I suspect the shoe DNA won't change that much.  Beyond that, I would ignore brand labels and try to find a shoe that has the same characteristics that work for you.  That may, or may not, be another Brooks.  You could start by looking at something like RW ShoeFinder (or anyone's) feature "Find a shoe like mine", or if your running store is good, ask for their recommendations.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for the response!  The shoes are the same size and fit the same as they always have.  Lacing patterns are the same and I ran with them twice on two different "standard" routes that I run often.  In digging into the issue, I think I've identified it as a combination of my normal high arch with Brooks making the 14s a little cushier through the midsole.  They changed the midsole slightly to allow a smoother heel to toe transition and increase the cushioning in the area.  In looking at the shoes themselves, the 13s have a mid-foot sole plate that runs parallel with the foot, adding a bit of extra stiffness.  That was replaced in the 14s with multiple mid-foot sole plates running perpendicular to the foot to enhance flexibility through the area.  It's subtle, but if my arches were already on the edge of needing more support, then a subtle change like that may have pushed them over the edge.

It's interesting thinking back on trying them on in the store.  I could tell that there was slightly more pressure on the bottom of my forefoot walking around in them.  Not enough to cause concern at the time, but now I think that's because of the lessened mid-foot support.  The Glycerin 15s I tried on at the same time had a more pronounced increase in that forefoot pressure that leads me to believe that Brooks may have doubled down on the mid-foot change rather than reverting to the previous set up.  As a result, I'm not too hopeful for the 15s.

I run through about 2 pairs of shoes every 6 months or so.  I don't want to be in this situation with Dopey looming, so the answer will depend on whether I can source 4 pairs of the 13s at this point.  I know they're not broken, so they would get me through another year, after which I'll have all my options still open, plus Glycerin 16s available to evaluate.  If I can't, it looks like it's back to the running store to start auditioning new shoes since the more I think about it, the less I like the idea of trying to "fix" the Glycerins with inserts.


----------



## Jules76126

This Spring was not that great. I was fighting sickness, the weather, and lack of motivation. However, I have definitely started to get into a groove the last two weeks and have much higher hopes for the summer.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: * Since today is the first official day of summer, lets discuss hydration. What sort of sports drink work for you, which ones have given you issues? Any big difference in the amount or type of fluids you drink in the summer compared to winter for running? 

ATTQOTD: I prefer powerade over most of brands out there, but for some reason the red flavor has been known to cause issues for me. I have also tried nuun (SP?) but just didn't care much for the flavor. When I am running more than just maintenance miles in the summer I will drink a sports drink or some extra water during the day to stay well hydrated. I also carry my water bottles more often with me in the summer vs winter runs to help feel "cool".


----------



## gjramsey

@LSUlakes and others along the Gulf Coast - hope the rain is not too bad in your neck of the woods.  Looks like TS Cindy is heading in at the TX-LA boarder, and I am thinking we will get little to no rain in our corner of NW Houston.  Which is kinda disappointing, since we need some rain....


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Gatorade is my go-to drink post run, and in the summer months, go through many bottles.  The wife usually buys from Costco for me.  Can't really think of any drinks that cause me issues.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Since today is the first official day of summer, lets discuss hydration. What sort of sports drink work for you, which ones have given you issues? Any big difference in the amount or type of fluids you drink in the summer compared to winter for running?



I don't like sports drinks because they're loaded with sugar, and since I cut out soda a few years ago, I can't stand the taste of things with that much sugar (except coffee-based beverages, where I can tolerate all the sugar they can throw in there ... and I don't even put sugar in my coffee normally). So really, I probably need to find a coffee-based sports drink. Do Starbucks Frappuccinos count as sports drinks?
I generally just take extra water out on my runs (trying to pair it with extra jelly beans sometimes so that I don't throw my salt out of whack) and if I'm feeling less than 100% when I get home, I'll have a cup of Vitamin Water, which is the closest thing to a sports drink that I can tolerate. I actually had a little bottle of Vitamin Water with me during my last half and drank that when I was feeling iffy (it helped a little), but that's the first and only time I've tried anything other than regular water on my runs.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Since today is the first official day of summer, lets discuss hydration. What sort of sports drink work for you, which ones have given you issues? Any big difference in the amount or type of fluids you drink in the summer compared to winter for running?



Gatorade G-2 and Powerade Zero, both in grape.  I'll treat myself to a sugar-free popsicle on special occasions!


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I've tried most of the sports drinks on the market, and none really cause me issues, but I mostly just use water while training.  Most of the mass-market drinks have too much sugar or high fructose corn syrup, and I avoid them for that reason.  I'll take some Gatorade/Powerade/whatever the race is offering during a longer race, just to add a few calories and drink something other than water, but that's about it.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

My great big super long exhaustive race report is up in my journal for this past weekend's Ironman 70.3 Syracuse race...my goal was to snag a spot for the World Championships in Chattanooga.  It is one of the toughest half Ironman courses in North America and it was a brutal day weather wise with the heat index hitting 95 and blazing sun to make it even more fun.  I might have boiled myself in this one!  Check it out here


----------



## run.minnie.miles

CheapRunnerMike said:


> My great big super long exhaustive race report is up in my journal for this past weekend's Ironman 70.3 Syracuse race...my goal was to snag a spot for the World Championships in Chattanooga.  It is one of the toughest half Ironman courses in North America and it was a brutal day weather wise with the heat index hitting 95 and blazing sun to make it even more fun.  I might have boiled myself in this one!  Check it out here



Great teaser... heading over to read it now!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Since today is the first official day of summer, lets discuss hydration. What sort of sports drink work for you, which ones have given you issues? Any big difference in the amount or type of fluids you drink in the summer compared to winter for running?



Gatorade (lemon lime) is my go to, but I only really use it when riding my bike or after a run.  I'll sometimes take it on the run during a race if it is available, but would much prefer some flat Coke instead!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Since today is the first official day of summer, lets discuss hydration. What sort of sports drink work for you, which ones have given you issues? Any big difference in the amount or type of fluids you drink in the summer compared to winter for running?



ATTQOTD:  During training runs I only use water.  After the run, I drink Propel so that I can replenish electrolytes without all the added sugar and empty calories.  I do tend to drink more during the run in the summer time as heat and humidity increases.  This summer, I plan to try Tailwind as an in-run nutrition option.  During races, I'll typically alternate between sports drink and water at the aid stations.  I don't have any issues with Gatorade vs Powerade, but one of my last marathons used something called Amino Vital and I was not a big fan.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Water is my #1 go to, but I also seem to do well with orange gatorade (my fave of the flavors)  Red can feel a bit too syrupy for me sometimes and sometimes citrus is too citrusy.  (this is all very scientific here)
No matter what I choose or have at my disposal...I'm not great with chugging a large amount and running.  I need to space out the hydrating so as not to get the dreaded "burp up" or "stomach sloshing" 
The amount they give you in the small cups at water tables is perfect...my hubby on the other hand can slam a full water bottle in one go and be fine.


----------



## roxymama

CheapRunnerMike said:


> My great big super long exhaustive race report is up in my journal for this past weekend's Ironman 70.3 Syracuse race...my goal was to snag a spot for the World Championships in Chattanooga.  It is one of the toughest half Ironman courses in North America and it was a brutal day weather wise with the heat index hitting 95 and blazing sun to make it even more fun.  I might have boiled myself in this one!  Check it out here



Ooooooh


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> I run through about 2 pairs of shoes every 6 months or so.  I don't want to be in this situation with Dopey looming, so the answer will depend on whether I can source 4 pairs of the 13s at this point.



Try Shoekicker. They seem to be able to find older models when other sites can't.

https://shoekicker.com



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Since today is the first official day of summer, lets discuss hydration. What sort of sports drink work for you, which ones have given you issues? Any big difference in the amount or type of fluids you drink in the summer compared to winter for running?



I try to stick with Tailwind for my long runs because it works better than anything else I've tried, but I'll also use Powerade. I used to prefer their blue flavor, but they changed the taste in the past year or two. Now I drink the red Zero instead. Of course, if I'm doing a long run with my old training group, I'll save myself the trouble of carrying fluids and drink whatever they put out at their water stops, usually orange or yellow Gatorade.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I am mostly a water drinker- I also can't drink too much on the run, it doesn't sit well in my stomach. After a long run, I will reward myself with 1/2 riptide rush gatorade, which is really the only flavor I like. Brings me back to my swimming days.


----------



## Chaitali

Generally I just use water for funs less then 6 miles and nuun for longer runs but as the Summer heat up, I use nuun for almost all my runs.  I like that it's easily portable and that it doesn't have much sugar (1 gram per tablet).


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  Yeah I'm with many that prefer water over anything else.  I've had some uncomfortable stomach pains when drinking gatorade on long runs.  I can usually tolerate a little bit though, and on half marathons I will take a water sip at every aid station, and then I'll do a sip of gatorade at every third station.  I also bought two cases of coconut water, before I realized that stuff is kind of disgusting.  But after a long run I drink some to get through the cases haha


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Since today is the first official day of summer, lets discuss hydration. What sort of sports drink work for you, which ones have given you issues? Any big difference in the amount or type of fluids you drink in the summer compared to winter for running?


I'm not a fan of Powerade, but if it's on the course, I'll use it with no issues. I use Nuun for all hot weather running: before, during and after runs. Nuun lacks sugar and I sometimes need to get my blood-sugar back up quickly after runs, so I keep Gatorade in the fridge, too. I tried U-Can and it was awful: tasted bad and kept my blood sugar way too low.

HUGE difference in hydration needs in winter vs. summer! In our 2ish months of "winter" here in FL, I can use just water and I don't need much on top of my usual daily intake (which is plenty- it's all I drink). But the rest of the year, I _have_ to replenish electrolytes, so Nuun it is, and mixed at a higher strength during the extreme heat of summer. I easily lose 8-10% of my body weight in fluids on hot long runs, so yeah - fluid intake is constant, at least a few ounces per mile, in addition to before and after my run.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Since today is the first official day of summer, lets discuss hydration. What sort of sports drink work for you, which ones have given you issues? Any big difference in the amount or type of fluids you drink in the summer compared to winter for running?



My normal go to hydration is plain water and Vitamin Water Zero. If I have a longer distance race coming up I will usually add PowerAde Zero or regular PowerAde to the mix before and right after. I haven't had any issues with any of the sports drinks I have tried, but I hated the flavor of Nuun, so that is a no go for me. My consumption of fluids is pretty high as it is, but I do up it a bit more on days I know I am going to run (I tend to run in the evenings).


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: On runs 5 miles or less I just do water. For anything 6 or more I drink Powerade Zero blue flavor. DH carries both water and powerade on his bike for me and I alternate them every mile when it is really hot/humid. I am seriously considering getting the Orange Mud Hydraquiver single barrel to use on long runs and during races to carry my own water/fluids. If I do, I may try Tailwind. I don't do sugar though and don't know how the sugar content in that is.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Since today is the first official day of summer, lets discuss hydration. What sort of sports drink work for you, which ones have given you issues? Any big difference in the amount or type of fluids you drink in the summer compared to winter for running?


Gatorade or Powerade are fine. I have never had a problem with either. I mostly drink water during runs though. I probably drink a bit more in the summer compared to the fall/winter.


----------



## baxter24

I stick with water for shorter runs and Tailwind for long runs. Never had any issues with the Powerade or gatorade that you get during races but don't enjoy the taste depending on when on when/if it's not mixed well.


----------



## jmasgat

CheapRunnerMike said:


> My great big super long exhaustive race report is up in my journal for this past weekend's Ironman 70.3 Syracuse race...my goal was to snag a spot for the World Championships in Chattanooga.  It is one of the toughest half Ironman courses in North America and it was a brutal day weather wise with the heat index hitting 95 and blazing sun to make it even more fun.  I might have boiled myself in this one!  Check it out here



Congrats! My former Tri club had picked this as the club "swarm" race.....glad I gave up tris!


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Since today is the first official day of summer, lets discuss hydration. What sort of sports drink work for you, which ones have given you issues? Any big difference in the amount or type of fluids you drink in the summer compared to winter for running?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I prefer powerade over most of brands out there, but for some reason the red flavor has been known to cause issues for me. I have also tried nuun (SP?) but just didn't care much for the flavor. When I am running more than just maintenance miles in the summer I will drink a sports drink or some extra water during the day to stay well hydrated. I also carry my water bottles more often with me in the summer vs winter runs to help feel "cool".



We've been sorting through just this with longer runs and higher temperatures. DH is type 2 diabetic and artificial sweeteners are are migraine trigger for me so we've had challenges.

We don't usually drink anything on maintenance runs but have the Nuun Tangerine Lime after. Anything over 3 miles we carry the Nuun with us. Anything over 5 miles for me I carry Limon Lime Gatorade. It is the only sugar sports drink I can tolerate. I've found I need the extra energy since I'm on a low calorie diet.

After any long run we sit, slightly elevate the legs and hydrate with water / Nuun and have a protein bar.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I haven't run far enough to need anything but water. 



run.minnie.miles said:


> Great teaser... heading over to read it now!



Ditto!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I haven't had any problems with sports drinks.  Personally, I use Nuun in my water bottles if I'm doing something drink-y for myself other than water, although I've also used Tailwind before. But I don't really have problems with any Gatorade or Powerade either.  I prefer the yellow kind of those.

Previous ATTQOTD: My spring bums me out. After trying to fight through my back and leg nerve pain issues myself for a couple months, I threw in the towel and went to see a PT.  After a couple weeks of that, a combination of things flared it up worse than it had been the entire like 3 months previously.  I am on week 4 of no nothing at all.  It doesn't take much stretching at all in my leg to flare up the nerve issues, which is a real bummer, although I got the ok to try some Yin yoga this week.  I continue to have numbness in my calf/ankle/foot/toes, which is a real bummer, and pretty much all I can think about when I'm walking.  I have nothing good to say about my spring other than at least the nerve pain is gone. I ran 2 mediocre races (a 5 miler and a 5K in the pouring rain) and so far missed out on two HM's that I'd paid for and a 10K and a 5K that at least I hadn't, although missing the 5K puts me at risk for not finishing my series (I can't miss any others).


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

TinkerBellLiz said:


> We've been sorting through just this with longer runs and higher temperatures. DH is type 2 diabetic and artificial sweeteners are are migraine trigger for me so we've had challenges.
> 
> We don't usually drink anything on maintenance runs but have the Nuun Tangerine Lime after. Anything over 3 miles we carry the Nuun with us. Anything over 5 miles for me I carry Limon Lime Gatorade. It is the only sugar sports drink I can tolerate. I've found I need the extra energy since I'm on a low calorie diet.
> 
> After any long run we sit, slightly elevate the legs and hydrate with water / Nuun and have a protein bar.



I have started to buy the Lemon-Lime Gatorade powder and just make a big pitcher of it, that way I can dilute it a bit so it isn't quite as sugary...plus it saves me a few $$$


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Since today is the first official day of summer, lets discuss hydration. What sort of sports drink work for you, which ones have given you issues? Any big difference in the amount or type of fluids you drink in the summer compared to winter for running?



I drink water the vast majority of the time.  On occasion I'll drop a Nuun tablet in a glass of water a little before a run.  In warm temperatures I'll make a point of running a route past a water fountain or two or put a bottle in my mailbox and swing past the house.  On really warm days I may even take my handheld water bottle but that is mostly reserved for trail runs.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I drink water for all distances. If my runs are over an hour in length I will also take endurolytes. I used to use Nuun and had no issues with it, but if I needed to refill my bottle on the run, it would make it interesting getting the right mix/flavor and not making it too strong. I also wasn't sure if I was getting enough electrolytes when using it. I've gotten sick with Gatorade before, although it could have been something else (like altitude) that caused me to get sick, but I've heard too many other people get sick off of it that I avoid it. I recently got the tailwind sample packs and am looking forward to trying those.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Since today is the first official day of summer, lets discuss hydration. What sort of sports drink work for you, which ones have given you issues? Any big difference in the amount or type of fluids you drink in the summer compared to winter for running?


Water is my preferred method of fluids (and post run seltzer) but during races I have been known to take the occasional sports drink as a pick-me-up. I can do some flavors of Gatorade or powerade (yellow or blue) and I've enjoyed nuun at the few races that have provided it. I don't usually start carrying water until 5 miles because I drink so much during the day I'm usually well hydrated when I go out. In the summer if it's really hot/humid or I am still acclimating I've been known to start hydrating at 3 miles.


----------



## JohnRPG

ATTQOTD: I only take water with me on training runs, year round. It's partly that it's cheaper and partly that it's easier to clean up. After a run, I'll usually have a bottle of Propel. If I need more than that, I'll usually just grab more water. I keep purple Gatorade G2 on hand, but it's mostly reserved for dehydration due to colds. I only dip into that after a run if things went particularly badly. 

The only real change in the summer is the amount of water that I go through. On hotter days, I'll take my hydration with me on anything 5 miles and up. In the winter, I don't take it until 7 or more.


----------



## SheHulk

camaker said:


> Thanks for the response!  The shoes are the same size and fit the same as they always have.  Lacing patterns are the same and I ran with them twice on two different "standard" routes that I run often.  In digging into the issue, I think I've identified it as a combination of my normal high arch with Brooks making the 14s a little cushier through the midsole.  They changed the midsole slightly to allow a smoother heel to toe transition and increase the cushioning in the area.  In looking at the shoes themselves, the 13s have a mid-foot sole plate that runs parallel with the foot, adding a bit of extra stiffness.  That was replaced in the 14s with multiple mid-foot sole plates running perpendicular to the foot to enhance flexibility through the area.  It's subtle, but if my arches were already on the edge of needing more support, then a subtle change like that may have pushed them over the edge.
> 
> It's interesting thinking back on trying them on in the store.  I could tell that there was slightly more pressure on the bottom of my forefoot walking around in them.  Not enough to cause concern at the time, but now I think that's because of the lessened mid-foot support.  The Glycerin 15s I tried on at the same time had a more pronounced increase in that forefoot pressure that leads me to believe that Brooks may have doubled down on the mid-foot change rather than reverting to the previous set up.  As a result, I'm not too hopeful for the 15s.
> 
> I run through about 2 pairs of shoes every 6 months or so.  I don't want to be in this situation with Dopey looming, so the answer will depend on whether I can source 4 pairs of the 13s at this point.  I know they're not broken, so they would get me through another year, after which I'll have all my options still open, plus Glycerin 16s available to evaluate.  If I can't, it looks like it's back to the running store to start auditioning new shoes since the more I think about it, the less I like the idea of trying to "fix" the Glycerins with inserts.


Omg I wonder if they did the same from Ghost 8 to 9! I loved loved loved the Ghost 8 and bought the 9 without really trying it first. I tried it on but didn't run with it. I love a supported arch and that 9 just didn't have it. I was ashamed to take them back to the running store because the guy who fitted me kept asking wasn't I going to run a little around the block before I bought them and I just brushed him off and insisted they'd be good. What you're saying sounds like my issue too.


----------



## drante

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Since today is the first official day of summer, lets discuss hydration. What sort of sports drink work for you, which ones have given you issues? Any big difference in the amount or type of fluids you drink in the summer compared to winter for running?



ATTQOTD:
I pretty much only drink water. I have accidentally gotten gatorade at races before but I find them way too sweet.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: For long runs, I will alternate between water and Gatorade or Powerade (any flavor except grape). Then normally after the end of a long run I will drink an entire bottle of water then slowly sip on Gatorade or Powerade. They were handing out nuun at the Hotlanta Half last weekend, and I am not sure if it was mixed wrong or if that is how it actually tastes, but it convinced me to never buy that for hydration. It did not taste good at all to me. I have used Cerasport and Cellucor before during races and had no issues. One time I accidentally got pickle juice at a water station, worst mistake EVER.


----------



## MoanasPapa

Thanks to all for your responses to the Question of the Day. I'm going to go check out Nunn and Tailwind!


----------



## ZellyB

I do a combination of water and Replay.  Replay has the electrolytes without all the sugar.  It takes some getting used to as it ends up with a bit of a salty taste, but I really like it for long, hot sweaty runs.  I also have Tailwind and have used it a couple of times and I like it as well.  There's really nothing that has ever really bothered my stomach though and I often just drink whatever is offered on the course if I don't want to carry my own.


----------



## Miranda

MoanasPapa said:


> Thanks to all for your responses to the Question of the Day. I'm going to go check out Nunn and Tailwind!


Nuun comes as tablets that fizz a bit when you put them in the water and it dissolves. Just to warn you because sometimes if you put the cap on the water bottle right back on right away, then when you open it up to drink from it, it can spray a bit.  I usually put the tablet in and wait for it to dissolve and let some of the gas get out before I put the bottle cap back on, or I leave the drinking spout up so that it's not completely sealed.


----------



## PrincessV

Miranda said:


> Nuun comes as tablets that fizz a bit when you put them in the water and it dissolves. Just to warn you because sometimes if you put the cap on the water bottle right back on right away, then when you open it up to drink from it, it can spray a bit.  I usually put the tablet in and wait for it to dissolve and let some of the gas get out before I put the bottle cap back on, or I leave the drinking spout up so that it's not completely sealed.


Yes, THIS^!!! I also let it fizz a bit before capping, but I found that those caps that self-seal and you just squeeze the bottle to make the nozzle work? Are not compatible with Nuun. Ask the random strangers who inadvertently got squirted by my bottle as I ran with it in my hand, lol! I only use the caps with the nozzle I have to pull up to open now.


----------



## LSUlakes

gjramsey said:


> @LSUlakes and others along the Gulf Coast - hope the rain is not too bad in your neck of the woods.  Looks like TS Cindy is heading in at the TX-LA boarder, and I am thinking we will get little to no rain in our corner of NW Houston.  Which is kinda disappointing, since we need some rain....



Thankfully it isnt any more than the occasional shower with some light winds here today. This system is a very interesting one, and I have to say I am kinda surprised it was named as the center of circulation really never stayed surrounded by cloud cover for most of its life. Looked at the satellite image a few moments ago and noticed some convection in the NW side. Maybe that will give yall some much needed rain in TX. I am just happy major flooding isnt happening in our community, but realize other areas are experiencing some coastal flooding and some localized flooding is likely as well.


----------



## sky13

ATTQOTD: 
Water for me both before and after a run, unless I'm doing a race and they happen to have one of those sport isotonic drinks. I recently got a couple of tiny Flipbelt bottles that have worked incredibly well for bringing water along on a run... 

Previous QOTD:

The good: I ran my longest distances ever, including my first half marathon! Went running on vacation for the first time (at WDW, around the Pop/AoA lake). Bought an amazing pair of running shoes. Got lots of running related stuff that made me very happy (Sparkle Skirts, Flipbelt, medal hanger, Sweaty bands). 

The bad/ugly: I stopped running for a month after the half marathon, mainly because work was extremely busy. Then I properly burnt out not long after that and everything just stopped for a week or so. I think lack of endorphins from lack of running might have contributed? (The upside is that I'm now back to running and I definitely feel more positive after each run!)


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * Since today is the first official day of summer, lets discuss hydration. What sort of sports drink work for you, which ones have given you issues? Any big difference in the amount or type of fluids you drink in the summer compared to winter for running?



I'm not too picky when it comes to sports drinks, but I keep both Nuun and Gatorade in stock at home.  I just bought some Tailwind samples, but so far, I'm not sure I'm a big fan of the taste… though I still need to work my way through more of the flavor samples.


----------



## FFigawi

opusone said:


> I'm not too picky when it comes to sports drinks, but I keep both Nuun and Gatorade in stock at home.  I just bought some Tailwind samples, but so far, I'm not sure I'm a big fan of the taste… though I still need to work my way through more of the flavor samples.



They make an unflavored version too


----------



## JulieODC

I just do water, regardless of distance.

I did just get nuun samples in the mail when I signed up for an Another Mother Runner training plan - so I'll try that some point this summer, probably a long run.


----------



## Wendy98

I stick with water, whatever the distance.  On a warm marathon day, I may take one sip of whatever sports drink they offer during the race, but usually only once.  I do not like that super sweet taste and I seem to taste it hours later.  I group I pace is through a running store and we have had many different vendors come in with freebies during a run.  Nuun has been there a few times and every time I drink it I think I am drink a cup of fruit flavored sweat.  Disgusting.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Wendy98 said:


> fruit flavored sweat.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> They make an unflavored version too



So, for those of you who use Tailwind to fuel for longer distances, how does that work during races?  I'm looking to try it out this summer, but I haven't been able to figure out how it's usable in a marathon or longer situation.  It seems like you'd need a hydration pack full of it to carry enough to support the whole race pre-made.  I just don't see using a handheld and stopping to make up a new batch periodically at aid stations as feasible during the race.  What am I missing?


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

Wendy98 said:


> I stick with water, whatever the distance.  On a warm marathon day, I may take one sip of whatever sports drink they offer during the race, but usually only once.  I do not like that super sweet taste and I seem to taste it hours later.  I group I pace is through a running store and we have had many different vendors come in with freebies during a run.  Nuun has been there a few times and every time I drink it I think I am drink a cup of fruit flavored sweat.  Disgusting.



I have to say Nuun isn't for everyone!  If you're used to sweeter stuff you won't like it at all.  I personally don't care for the melon or blueberry flavors though. 

I broke my soda habit with half a lemon squeezed into a glass of club soda.  All I needed was the fiz to trick my brain!  So the Nuun tastes normal to me.  But again, my friends think I'm crazy because I drink unsweet tea with nothing or a squeeze of lemon/lime.  What's disgusting to me now is if I'm accidently brought sweet tea instead.  Of course, down here sweet tea = 1/2 sugar and 1/2 tea.  

I'm happy to say TS Cindy only brought half the predicted rainfall (5 inches as opposed to 10) so life continues on as normal except I'll have to treadmill run again today.....    Saturday is looking good for an outdoor long run though!


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> So, for those of you who use Tailwind to fuel for longer distances, how does that work during races?  I'm looking to try it out this summer, but I haven't been able to figure out how it's usable in a marathon or longer situation.  It seems like you'd need a hydration pack full of it to carry enough to support the whole race pre-made.  I just don't see using a handheld and stopping to make up a new batch periodically at aid stations as feasible during the race.  What am I missing?



Two options. One, bring along the small packets & mix in at an aid station along the way. Two, mix a super concentrated bottle and sip it at intervals during the entire race.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you run with sunglasses? If so how do you prevent them from falling and fogging up during a run?

ATTQOTD: I have never tried to run with sun glasses on. For the most part the sun is not a major issue during the time of day I am running.


----------



## LSUlakes

This weekend and on Monday we have the following folks with races scheduled:

24 - @michigandergirl  - Lake Michigan Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
24 - @disneydaydreamer33  - AF Canyon Run Against Cancer Half Marathon (2:25:00 / N/A)
24 - @FredtheDuck  - Suds & Soles 5k (34:10 / N/A)
26 - @KSellers88  - Rails to Trails 5k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you have any changes that you need me to make, just let me know and I will make the adjustments. If anyone has a race coming up this weekend and would like to be added to the list just post the details and I will add you to the line up. Good luck runners!!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run with sunglasses? If so how do you prevent them from falling and fogging up during a run?



Yep. I run in the same $6 H&M sunglasses I wear every day. I've never had a problem with them falling or slipping or anything like that. They don't usually fog up unless it's super humid, in which case I just take them off, wipe them on my skirt, and then put them back on.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run with sunglasses? If so how do you prevent them from falling and fogging up during a run?



ATTQOTD:  Man, that's like asking if I run with shoes on!!  My eyes are horrible and I can't wear contacts, so if I don't want to be blind I'm wearing glasses or prescription sunglasses.  That includes during running.  I wear metal framed glasses, so the two main keys are good silicone nose pads to prevent slippage and curved, secure ear tips on the temple pieces.  The only time I have trouble with them fogging up is if I walk from an air-conditioned environment into the hot, humid outdoors.  Then it's just a matter of letting them equilibrate for a couple of minutes.  The fog goes away and doesn't return.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: No sunglasses for me. I'm clumsy and don't need anything messing with my depth perception. When it's really bright or when it's raining, I'll run in a running hat that came in a swag bag from a race I did a while back.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Yes, if the sun is out I will have sunglasses on, unless it is during an actual race where I do not wear them. I wear Knockaround brand and they do not budge during my run. They are also cheap, and since I am known for losing/dropping them in the lake it is the best option for me!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I wear Oakleys during longer runs, even when it's not that sunny. Never had any issue with fogging except on the most muggy days; even then there is enough airflow after a couple minutes for them to be completely back to normal.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run with sunglasses? If so how do you prevent them from falling and fogging up during a run?



I used to wear sunglasses all the time while running, even through the winter, but I ditched them last year and haven't looked back.  I still wear them while biking though, and use Oakley Jawbones.  They never move around on me, have venting holes which ensures they don't fog up and swapping lenses is super easy.  I picked them up dirt cheap on clearance a few years ago, something to do with them being Livestrong branded?  Apparently the Livestrong guy ran into some trouble?  Whatever, saved me $200!


----------



## Chaitali

I do run with sunglasses if it's sunny out and haven't had a problem with them slipping or fogging up.  I have under armor marbella sunglasses (bought on megasale at Amazon a couple years ago) that have a smaller fit for women and I thought maybe that's why I never had a problem with them.  But at my last 10k, I forgot my sunglasses and my friend had a cheap dollar store pair in her car she gave me.  She said I could just toss them if they bothered me since they had literally cost a dollar.  And they worked just as well as the fancy running sunglasses!  I kept them the whole race with no problem and I was glad for it since it ended up being a pretty sunny course.


----------



## camaker

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Apparently the Livestrong guy ran into some trouble?  Whatever, saved me $200!



Seems like I remember hearing about him being a little too "Dopey" for the cycling world...


----------



## Miranda

TinkerBellLiz said:


> I have to say Nuun isn't for everyone!  If you're used to sweeter stuff you won't like it at all.  I personally don't care for the melon or blueberry flavors though.


My favorite is the cherry limeade, but yeah it's not sweet.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I run with sunglasses almost all the time, even if it's not particularly sunny in cold weather. They shield my eyes from the wind and keep them from watering so much when it's cold.  And of course when it's sunny, I wear them because it's sunny.   I have a pair of running Oakley sunglasses (the RPM squared) so they don't slide down and they don't fog up too much. They do still fog a little once in a while when it's very humid... I take them off when they get too bad and wave them around and it clears it up usually.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: I used to run with sunglasses, but switched to always wearing a hat or visor and I like it much better.  I had trouble finding sunglasses that fit my face.  I like  that I can pull the visor down lower when I'm running straight into the sun (or just adjust as needed).  I also like the extra sun protection the hat/visor gives my face.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I do run in sunglasses. I did it once in old cheapo pair and have used that pair ever since. I have a big head (insert corresponding jokes), so they don't move around too much. I usually wear a ball cap, but have yet to find a really good running cap- they are never deep enough to accommodate my unruly mane.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run with sunglasses? If so how do you prevent them from falling and fogging up during a run?


Nope never have. I would be afraid of them falling off and I think they would bother me too much.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: Sunglasses running all year round. I have a biggish nose so no problems with sliding. Squinting in the sun takes away precious energy!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Never have!  If the sun is coming up, I will usually lower my visor and look more towards the ground, as needed.  I also think they would probably bother me too much during a run.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run with sunglasses? If so how do you prevent them from falling and fogging up during a run?


Always in daylight! FL sun is no joke and I have sensitive eyes. I don't do anything to prevent slipping: they just don't! Sport sunglasses form target, C9 brand. They only fog up if I put them up on my sweaty head and then put them back on my face - easily remedied by wiping them with my shirt before putting on my face.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I usually wear sunglasses if the sun is out or in the daytime - for the sun and for protection from the wind. It's gets a bit windy in Kansas and I would prefer not to squint all the time. I also wear a visor or hat, but sometimes the wind may want to take that off.  I wear Tifosi sunglasses right now. I haven't had an issue with them slipping, and rarely do they fog, but sometimes. It usually happens if/when I stop running for a bit (stop lights/water breaks). I will either wipe them off or leave them and when I start running again, they clear up.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: I have super sensitive eyes when it comes to the sun so I wear them anytime its light out. My biggest issue is sweat building up on the upper part of the frame then finally dripping down on the lenses. So, I'll pull them away from my forehead so the sweat doesn't have a chance to build up. I've oddly found for me the best sunglasses for running are cheapo tradeshow/expo giveaway type sunglasses.


----------



## sky13

Has anyone ever experienced a total crash in mood after not having run for a while?

I recently burnt out. There were a number of factors involved in this, but it also happened after a month of almost not running. Wondering how much of this is due to not running - I started running again and I'm feeling better than I have for ages. In fact was feeling positively euphoric after my run today. Wondering if I was actually endorphin-addicted before...


----------



## roxymama

I run in regular prescription glasses...one day I'll switch to daily contacts....maybe.  I have prescription sunglasses but so many races start in the dark round here that I always just start with the regular ones and leave them on.  My sunglasses are tight enough though they aren't any trouble to run in.


----------



## roxymama

Side Question since we are talking about things on our face (yeah, this is a stretch to keep it on topic)
I just got back from my dentist and I'm biting the bullet and getting adult braces for my front teeth.  I'd imagine I'll have them for a little while.  Have any of you had braces in your adult running life or teen running life or yours kid play sports with them?  How does it affect your mouth while running (if at all)??
I'm super excited to get them straight but not looking forward to having them.  (meant to do it like 6 years ago but having a family sort of took over my priorities)


----------



## Jules76126

I don't run with sunglasses, but that may change this summer. I hate having the sun in my eyes.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run with sunglasses? If so how do you prevent them from falling and fogging up during a run?



Always. I always run in sunglasses. I have ones from Rudy Project which are worth the extra money. They don't fog, they don't slide around, and I can change the lenses quickly and easily based on the conditions.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run with sunglasses? If so how do you prevent them from falling and fogging up during a run?



I have tried numerous times with all different sorts of sunglasses and although fogging and slipping aren't really a problem, my face over heating is! I need that moving air on my face to cool me down apparently. I so wish I could though! I have a pair of Goodr sunglasses that were fairly cheap but are supposed to be non-slip, anti-fogging sunglasses for sports. I don't wear them running (tried and failed) but I do wear them for every day life and I will say they don't slip like my Ray Bans do and no noticeable fogging either. I got them on Amazon and they were less than $20 I think.


----------



## LSUlakes

sky13 said:


> Has anyone ever experienced a total crash in mood after not having run for a while?
> 
> I recently burnt out. There were a number of factors involved in this, but it also happened after a month of almost not running. Wondering how much of this is due to not running - I started running again and I'm feeling better than I have for ages. In fact was feeling positively euphoric after my run today. Wondering if I was actually endorphin-addicted before...



I know what you are talking about! I am a different person when I am running then when I am not able to. My mood seems much more negative and even though my mind thinks I dont want to go for a run, but to just sit around and rest, the run is the only thing to get things going again.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> Side Question since we are talking about things on our face (yeah, this is a stretch to keep it on topic)
> I just got back from my dentist and I'm biting the bullet and getting adult braces for my front teeth.  I'd imagine I'll have them for a little while.  Have any of you had braces in your adult running life or teen running life or yours kid play sports with them?  How does it affect your mouth while running (if at all)??
> I'm super excited to get them straight but not looking forward to having them.  (meant to do it like 6 years ago but having a family sort of took over my priorities)



Good for you- you'll love the results! I had braces in my peak middle school sports career and I think if you can avoid taking numerous volleyball spikes in your face, you'll be good! (I was a graceful athlete, obviously!) On a more serious note, I think the only thing that could affect your running is your mouth will be a bit sore after getting them on and occasionally after having them tightened, but that won't last too long at all! Once you have them for a few weeks, you won't even notice them. Maybe you'll even get better GPS reception! 

Edited to Add:  Also, ask for a permanent retainer when you get them off. I've had my permanent retainer in for 15 years and am so grateful to not have to worry about wearing one at night!


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

@LSUlakes :

Please add me to the race list for THIS year   This will be our PoT for Star Wars in April.

November 4th - Disney Wine and Dine 10k (1:21:00 / N/A)

Thanks!


----------



## ZellyB

I will wear sunglasses if it's a very sunny day out, but since many of our runs are in the pre-dawn/early dawn hours, I often don't need them.  I've never really had many problems with fogging or them moving around.  I had some really lightweight Maui Jim's that I loved but they broke finally and when at Tink this past May, I found some other much cheaper brand that was nearly identical to the Maui Jim's and they've been good so far.


----------



## Wendy98

Sunglasses?  Always unless it is night time or raining.  I wear them in the sun, overcast, and anything in between.  It gets tricky in the winter sometimes when I have a headband to keep my ears warm, but I figure it out.  I bought running sunglasses a little over a year ago after cheap Old Navy ones for years.  One of my best running purchases.  They don't slip or fog up and they are incredibly clear.  I find myself wearing them in every day use over my regular sunglasses.  They are Tifosi and I bought on sale from Amazon.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I don't wear sunglasses, just a visor. Sunglasses don't seem to survive in our house with our kids. They always find a way to get their hands on them. No cheap pair I have has survived them so I am terrified to get a nice pair. 

@camaker, I carried a second small packet of Tailwind in my water bottles pocket when I ran the marathon. A volunteer was kind enough to fill my water bottle back up all the way for me and I poured in the mixture right there.


----------



## drante

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run with sunglasses? If so how do you prevent them from falling and fogging up during a run?



ATTQOTD:
I run with sunglasses and a visor when it's sunny out. I've had no issues with fogging. They fit well and don't fall either. They're just cheap sunglasses I got at Goodwill.


----------



## Dis5150

ATYQOTD: No sunglasses. I wear a visor and sunglasses irritate me, where the visor and glasses meet behind my ears. I just tip my head to block the sun with my visor. I have occasionally ditched the visor in winter and wore sunglasses to block the cold air/wind from my eyes but only when it is really cold.


----------



## pixarmom

Wendy98 said:


> Sunglasses?  Always unless it is night time or raining.  I wear them in the sun, overcast, and anything in between.  It gets tricky in the winter sometimes when I have a headband to keep my ears warm, but I figure it out.  I bought running sunglasses a little over a year ago after cheap Old Navy ones for years.  One of my best running purchases.  They don't slip or fog up and they are incredibly clear.  I find myself wearing them in every day use over my regular sunglasses.  They are Tifosi and I bought on sale from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 246531



Those are my running sunglasses!  I like them so much that bought a second pair from Amazon in a brownish color.  But the pink ones are far more fun!  My husband calls them my "pink terminator" glasses.   

Other QOTD:  Water and lemon lime gatorade for training runs, and then whatever is on the course.  Never had difficulties with anything served on a course, except for Navy Air Force half marathon - zillion different nuun flavors - didn't like those at all.

Spring running was great!  Made great progress with breathing and set a 5K PR.  One half marathon was close to PR pace and turned out to be one of my favorite races ever.  Next up - a sprint tri in July and a sprint tri in August.  But off for a couple days because I fell yesterday and have a gash on one leg and a big bruise on the other.  Ouch!


----------



## Wendy98

I forgot to add that I have a race tomorrow.  It is an odd distance:  4 miles.  I don't really have a time goal, but would like to finish top 5.  I never know who is showing up and I don't feel ready for a short, hard race.  I have had a pain in my upper back for about 10 days.  It comes and goes and sometimes hurts to take a deep breath.  I felt good yesterday, but today it sucks.  I need to run kind of fast because I have to pick up my oldest ds from camp immediately afterwards.  I haven't seen him and a week and miss him so much!

24-Wendy98- Hyde Park Blast 4 miler (top 5 finish/NA)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I always wear sunglasses unless it's night or raining. I made the mistake in a marathon of not wearing sunglasses because it was overcast. It turns out the big grey sky creates as much glare as the sun, no matter which way you're facing. I had 'squint wrinkles' for a month after that.

Cheap Panama Jack or Foster Grants for me. I always get polarized. I'd rather have a pair of 10-15 dollar sunglasses that I can throw in a running bag or stuff in my shoe when traveling (gross!) If I lose them or break them (which has never happened), I'm only out $15 and a replacement pair is as close as the nearest Walmart or Target.

Work has been a killer lately. Haven't logged in for a week.


----------



## pixarmom

Wendy98 said:


> I forgot to add that I have a race tomorrow.  It is an odd distance:  4 miles.  I don't really have a time goal, but would like to finish top 5.  I never know who is showing up and I don't feel ready for a short, hard race.  I have had a pain in my upper back for about 10 days.  It comes and goes and sometimes hurts to take a deep breath.  I felt good yesterday, but today it sucks.  I need to run kind of fast because I have to pick up my oldest ds from camp immediately afterwards.  I haven't seen him and a week and miss him so much!
> 
> 24-Wendy98- Hyde Park Blast 4 miler (top 5 finish/NA)



This happened to me a couple weeks ago - it was really bad one day, and now it comes and goes but not nearly as terrible as that first day. Interested to hear if anyone has info to share.  Going to pick up our oldest tomorrow too - he's been away for two weeks - lots of time in airplanes over the weekend.  

Good luck with your race tomorrow!


----------



## jmasgat

So I finally signed up for my fall marathon.  I'm going to do Wineglass Marathon in Corning, NY.  It falls in the 2019 BQ qualifying window, which buys me extra time since I would then age up to the F60-64 group. 

And I signed up to volunteer at the Freep Marathon, so maybe I'll see one or 2 people.


----------



## Wendy98

Hyde Park Blast 4 miler-  25:54, 6th overall woman out of 1333 (6:28/mile pace).  I was aiming for top 5 but happy with how I did.  Course had some nice downhills, but that meant some nasty uphills.  Top 50 finishers in each gender get a Brooks running shirt with the race logo and "top finisher" on it.  Oh, and the woman in front of me that finished 5th?  It was a 10 year old girl.  I never even saw her because she was THAT far in front of me.  There are some good runners in this race, especially on the men's side.  

I wasn't embracing racing this morning (still trying to fully get out of my slump) but glad I got may butt out of bed and did it.  My back is killing me--time for more ibuprofen.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Training/racing question: what do you do leading up to a 10K race? I'm shooting for sub-50 in the Peachtree 10K. While not a PR, given the course and likely weather, it will be a PR-equivalent effort.

Do you cut back on miles, like a mini-taper? How much?
When do you do your last speed-work? It seems I remember reading (probably Hanson) that it takes 10 days to see the benefit of a speed-workout.

I missed sub-50 by 30 seconds last year (and 32 the year before). The course is downhill for the first 3 miles, then uphill for 2.5 miles (including Cardiac Hill), then downhill for .5. For me it is impossible to run even splits at PRR. I have my splits from last year. Since they give a good indication of what I can do on the uphills/downhills, my plan is to try to do each split 8-10 seconds faster than last year. Seems as good a plan as any. Thoughts?


----------



## opusone

roxymama said:


> Side Question since we are talking about things on our face (yeah, this is a stretch to keep it on topic)
> I just got back from my dentist and I'm biting the bullet and getting adult braces for my front teeth.  I'd imagine I'll have them for a little while.  Have any of you had braces in your adult running life or teen running life or yours kid play sports with them?  How does it affect your mouth while running (if at all)??
> I'm super excited to get them straight but not looking forward to having them.  (meant to do it like 6 years ago but having a family sort of took over my priorities)



I had adult braces a few years ago, and it doesn't affect running at all.  However, it can affect eating, especially the few days after a new wire.  I found I ate less just because of the effort required.  Lots of soft pasta for me.  You'll love the results!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

American Fork Canyon Run Against Cancer-  I beat my half marathon goal of 2:25 with a time of 2:17  It was a beautiful course.  In Utah, you bus up to the top of a canyon for most half or full marathons.  We left the house at 3:35 am to the park where the finish line is.  We boarded our bus at 4:30 am and reached the top of the course at 5:00am.  We waited (in the cold, dark canyon for about an hour).  The first 7 miles were very downhill, which was fun.  It's awesome to see paces in that circumstance you never see training!  After the canyon, the course meandered through really pretty park running paths.  One portion was under a thick canopy of trees completely covering you!  There was one marching band out, and lots of great supporters.  There were aid stations and porta-potties at mile 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, and 12. 

Unfortunately I had to stop for the bathroom twice  and unfortunately there were only a few porta-potties at each stop so there was always a line.  That wasn't fun to wait in line twice during the race (which is why our running time was 2:11- I stopped my garmin during the bathroom breaks).

I ran this race with my sister-in-law, and even though I train almost exclusively solo, it was really nice to have someone to help push me along and to chat with to make the time go by faster.

The post-race food was the best I've experienced with thick slices of French toast, caramel syrup, fruit, Italian ice, and chocolate milk!  I just wish I could have gotten it "to go," because I have a hard time eating rich foods right after a race.

Because this race was purely to raise money for cancer patients, there was an inspirational factor that I haven't experienced at other races.  Lots of people were running in tribute of love ones that have fought cancer- and there were lots of cancer survivors running too!

All in all, it was a very well organized race.  It's definitely one I'd do again!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

roxymama said:


> I just got back from my dentist and I'm biting the bullet and getting adult braces for my front teeth.



I had a full set of braces for 2.5 years. I never had any problem while running. The soreness after a new wire was minor, usually lasting just a day.

Oddly enough, the only thing I really had trouble eating was sandwiches. Its like the braces stopped me from being able to bite through the meat, so my first bite just pulled the whole piece of meat out. Even things like carrot sticks weren't a problem; I learned to bite them with my molars.

As impossible as it seems, after the first couple of months you don't even notice the braces. In fact, when you get them off, your teeth feel weird and unprotected.

I almost cried the first day I got them, the wire is like a chart of how crooked your teeth are and mine were bad. Then one day, magically the were a lot straighter. After that, I'm surprised I didn't have a wreck since I spent so much time staring at my teeth in the rear-view mirror.

Braces were the BEST thing (well, maybe tied with LASIK surgery) I ever did.


----------



## McNs

Answers to some Questions of the Day

Weather - I don't mind a warm run, but I don't think where I live gets quite as steamy as some of you. Auckland doesn't get much hotter than around 80F but will have a dew point then around 70F, so still quite unpleasant. Rain is my nemesis - I don't mind a sprinkle if I've already been out but verty rarely wil I go out during the rain. Cold is also never really an issue, winter mornings (i.e. now for me) rarely get below 35, some mornings last week were around 50F when I was out at 5:30am, so pretty much perfect!

Hydration - training is only water, if a long run I will use gels too. I have a Camelbak with a bladder and I find it much easier to just stick with water. For races I'll drink whatever sports drink they have - races earn bonus points if they have flat coke towards the end of the race.

Sunglasses - never ran with them, never had an issue with sunlight. I do run with a hat/visor a bit.

Spring was autumn for me. 3 excellent months, March April and May combined to over 500km. I'm really enjoying running at the moment.

Yesterday though I managed to hurt my back making the bed of all things. Having a rest this weekend, it's feeling better today than it did yesterday, pretty sure it is just muscular. I might try a gentle jog tomorrow morning - it is only twisting or moving in funny directions that causes discomfort.


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Training/racing question: what do you do leading up to a 10K race? I'm shooting for sub-50 in the Peachtree 10K. While not a PR, given the course and likely weather, it will be a PR-equivalent effort.
> 
> Do you cut back on miles, like a mini-taper? How much?
> When do you do your last speed-work? It seems I remember reading (probably Hanson) that it takes 10 days to see the benefit of a speed-workout.
> 
> I missed sub-50 by 30 seconds last year (and 32 the year before). The course is downhill for the first 3 miles, then uphill for 2.5 miles (including Cardiac Hill), then downhill for .5. For me it is impossible to run even splits at PRR. I have my splits from last year. Since they give a good indication of what I can do on the uphills/downhills, my plan is to try to do each split 8-10 seconds faster than last year. Seems as good a plan as any. Thoughts?



Using the Daniels training plan scheme, he does the following:

Sat/Sun race - last hard workout is Tues which is an easier 10k workout than the weeks prior

Since your race is on Tuesday, then that would put your last "hard" (but not that hard) workout on Thurs/Fri.  Then, the rest of the training between is easy.

A speed workout has a smaller window of needed recovery and adaptations.  The rule of 10 days still applies, but since the workout is an easier "hard" workout, then it's primary purpose is to maintain gains made through training and not so much make new gains.  Thus, it induces less needed recovery and doesn't violate the 10 day idea.

Given your recent 5k effort of 22:53, the race equivalency calculator says a 47:44 10k is a good goal to have.  This would assume similar weather and course conditions between the 5k and 10k.  So, the numbers suggest that shooting for a 49:xx time using a reduction in exact splits of 8-10 seconds from prior races is a sound strategy.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Suds & Soles 5k was definitely my favorite race to date (admittedly limited sample size). I'm not sure how I feel about evening races in general, but the weather was perfect and I really didn't mind being handed a beer and tickets to get more beer tastings at the end of the race festival. It was a little more hilly than I anticipated and I faded during the third mile, but I still finished in 32:04, a 5k race PR!


----------



## Wendy98

FredtheDuck said:


> Suds & Soles 5k was definitely my favorite race to date (admittedly limited sample size). I'm not sure how I feel about evening races in general, but the weather was perfect and I really didn't mind being handed a beer and tickets to get more beer tastings at the end of the race festival. It was a little more hilly than I anticipated and I faded during the third mile, but I still finished in 32:04, a 5k race PR!


The race I did yesterday had beer, at 8AM!  I love beer, but no way do I want one then.  I gave my ticket to a friend before the race and he was thrilled to get it.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Wendy98 said:


> love beer, but no way do I want one then.



Totally with you! So I get why this one was at night (7:00 PM start) - I was more than happy to indulge then


----------



## baxter24

Anyone have experience going on a run streak? I am thinking of trying it for the month of July. I don't have any races for awhile and I figure changing it up could be fun. I am averaging 20 miles a week right right now so I don't know if I should lower it since I will be running everyday or try and keep up the existing mileage. Thanks!


----------



## Miranda

This isn't technically running, but I am on my way to my first exercise (other than light walking with the dog) in a month and hopefully this is the first step back to running for me!  My PT gave me the ok to try my Yin yoga class this week.  

I haven't had any of the calf nerve pain/sensations ever since the super painful dry needling session on Monday (we do the dry needling every week but this one we did a lot of work on my hip/TFL and down my IT band).  My back has been feeling pretty good, and I haven't had the nerve pain in my butt/hip for a couple weeks.  The only thing I'm left with still is numbness in my calf/ankle/ball of my foot/first 2 toes, which is really annoying and distracting but better than the nerve pain I guess.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

I want to again @LSUlakes for keeping up with this thread and all of you experienced (and not so experienced) runners who share such great info here.  It has yet again come to my rescue!  Just when I think something doesn't apply to me, I add more distance and suddenly it does!

After Saturday's 6.2 mile hot/humid mess of a long run, I realized I probably needed some kind of extra energy boost.  After reading the Question of the Day:  Fuel, we went to our local run store and bought a variety of chews and gels.  I can say with conviction I won't be using gels since I managed to get it all over me sitting at the kitchen bar.  I can't imagine what I would end up looking like using it during a race!    DH was pretty amused by it.

DH and I both liked the chews though.  We weren't crazy about Clif flavors but loved GU Watermelon and Orange (non caffeine).

I can't tolerate food before running or exercise but I've always had a couple of ginger candies before runs so I think I'll be ok with the chews.  Our running store "expert" recommended I start with a serving before my runs and eat a serving every 45 minutes which would be one mid run ish.  That seemed a bit much in reading through the responses for fuel.  Any suggestions or is there some kind of formula I missed?  I saw reference to @DopeyBadger calculations but I couldn't find it. 

Thanks for any help and recommendations.


----------



## DopeyBadger

TinkerBellLiz said:


> I want to again @LSUlakes for keeping up with this thread and all of you experienced (and not so experienced) runners who share such great info here.  It has yet again come to my rescue!  Just when I think something doesn't apply to me, I add more distance and suddenly it does!
> 
> After Saturday's 6.2 mile hot/humid mess of a long run, I realized I probably needed some kind of extra energy boost.  After reading the Question of the Day:  Fuel, we went to our local run store and bought a variety of chews and gels.  I can say with conviction I won't be using gels since I managed to get it all over me sitting at the kitchen bar.  I can't imagine what I would end up looking like using it during a race!    DH was pretty amused by it.
> 
> DH and I both liked the chews though.  We weren't crazy about Clif flavors but loved GU Watermelon and Orange (non caffeine).
> 
> I can't tolerate food before running or exercise but I've always had a couple of ginger candies before runs so I think I'll be ok with the chews.  Our running store "expert" recommended I start with a serving before my runs and eat a serving every 45 minutes which would be one mid run ish.  That seemed a bit much in reading through the responses for fuel.  Any suggestions or is there some kind of formula I missed?  I saw reference to @DopeyBadger calculations but I couldn't find it.
> 
> Thanks for any help and recommendations.



There are two main reasons (outside of medical reasons) to take in fuel while running.

1) Avoiding glycogen depletion (running out of carbs). Honestly, this is difficult to do in an event shorter than a half marathon (or HM itself). The body has enough carbs on board to run roughly 85% VO2max for 13.1 miles. Few people run near 85% VO2max for that distance, so it really isn't an issue.

2) A vehicle to take in electrolytes. This is a consideration for a half marathon or shorter events. It's useful to replenish sodium and potassium.

Most people who run races less than a half marathon, may struggle at the end of the race because of a "lack of energy". The usual response is because they didn't eat enough carbs during the race. I'm guilty of coming to this conclusion as well. People refer to it as the "wall". But to be fair there are two walls, the first is the glycogen depletion wall which is more of a consideration for marathons. The second and much more common wall is the fatigue wall. This is caused by either trying to race a pace faster than your body is prepared for, or a lack of adequate training in general (it almost always comes back to the training). So keep this in mind when you're being sold ideas about how much carbs you should eat and the different running store speals. It's unlikely (but not impossible) that carbs will be the issue if you go into the race under normal circumstances.  At the end of the day, the training is likely to trump everything other variable in terms of importance.

With all that being said, the gels/chews/etc. won't hurt you if taken appropriately when racing/training.  Three key things to keep in mind when making these choices-

1) The absorption of carbs in the human body is done at 2g carbs per 1 oz water.  So if you eat a gel with 20g carbs, then you need to have 10 oz of water available in the gut to absorb the carbs.  Does this mean you need to consume 10 oz water at the same time as the 20g carbs?  No.  Just that it's "available".  So, I think of water and carb consumption in a timeframe of when I'll take again.  If I choose to eat something every 45 minutes, then I know I need to drink at least 10 oz of water (and remember water not gatorade since gatorade is already isotonic and contains a 2:1 carb:water ratio on its own).

2) The max absorption of carbs per 60 minutes while running is around 75-90g carbs.  So stay below this, but very few ever push this boundary.

3) On training runs less than 90 minutes, it's ideal to take something with no carbs in it.  If you're looking for a boost look for something with just electrolytes.  The more carbs you take in while training, the more it will dampen the bodies natural adaptation response to training.  One of the goals to training is to teach the body to use fat as a fuel source.  And according to some, this is accomplished most efficiently by limiting the carbs taken in on runs less than 90 minutes.  Over 90 minutes, then go for it every time.

Now let's say you take the chews at 45 min (half way through) and feel a boost of energy.  It helps carry you across the finish line.  Does it matter whether it worked physiologically or not?  At that point, even if its a placebo effect, it worked!

As for his recommendation, I would agree.  I take a gel about 15 min prior to a long distance race.  Then I time the rest of the gels in advance based on water consumption rate, and based on a calculator I wrote from a few sources (thus not my calculator as it was their data) that estimates the carb needs based on VO2max and body weight.

Here's the post likely being referenced from the past (link).


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

Not quoting all that @DopeyBadger but  for the info and link.  Technically I'm not at a distance where I should "need" carbs but...I've been on a 1200 calorie diet for the past 4 months and I'm 4 weeks (based on previous averages) from my weight goal.  I keep a 300 -500 calorie shortage per day.  I've also lost 3% body fat. It's slowed down weight loss but I'm not saying not to the muscle building!

My fitness trainer has been yelling at me to eat something before workouts and runs but, until we hit the 6 mile run distance, I didn't feel I needed it.  I'm sure the heat and humidity has played a part as well in this.  Basically I don't want to eat something if I don't need it.    That was one driving factor switching from Gatorade to Nunn...no 5 teaspoons of sugar!

After reading your basics for calculations, I'm going to guess I'm not storing carbs like I should because (1) I still have too much fat in the legs and (2) I don't eat many complex carbs to begin anyway.

Am I looking at this the wrong way or am I just grasping for a mental crutch to push me though the longer distances 

Thanks again for your insight!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Not quoting all that @DopeyBadger but  for the info and link.  Technically I'm not at a distance where I should "need" carbs but...I've been on a 1200 calorie diet for the past 4 months and I'm 4 weeks (based on previous averages) from my weight goal.  I keep a 300 -500 calorie shortage per day.  I've also lost 3% body fat. It's slowed down weight loss but I'm not saying not to the muscle building!
> 
> My fitness trainer has been yelling at me to eat something before workouts and runs but, until we hit the 6 mile run distance, I didn't feel I needed it.  I'm sure the heat and humidity has played a part as well in this.  Basically I don't want to eat something if I don't need it.    That was one driving factor switching from Gatorade to Nunn...no 5 teaspoons of sugar!
> 
> After reading your basics for calculations, I'm going to guess I'm not storing carbs like I should because (1) I still have too much fat in the legs and (2) I don't eat many complex carbs to begin anyway.
> 
> Am I looking at this the wrong way or am I just grasping for a mental crutch to push me though the longer distances
> 
> Thanks again for your insight!!



From my personal experience (hence I'm not an expert by any means on weight loss or being a fitness trainer, just another human) was that training and weight loss simultaneously is walking a very fine line.  You want to eat as little as possible to keep losing weight, but you want to eat enough to keep up the gains made in training.  And when I say eat as little as possible, I mean that you consume enough calories very close (50 calorie deficit) to your basal metabolic rate to maintain losing weight without shocking the system (I am not saying don't eat).  When I lost 100 pounds while training, I did so by trying to do it very slowly.  But I found that once I wanted to train for running, that I actually performed better when I ate more, not less.  So as a pure guess, I'd say your lack of energy is that you're running too much of a calorie deficit throughout the day.  But I don't think the answer is gels/chews etc. to aid in the running.  I would say just increase your calories in normal meals a touch.  There are much better choices than the junk of gels/chews anyways.


----------



## roxymama

TinkerBellLiz said:


> I want to again @LSUlakes for keeping up with this thread and all of you experienced (and not so experienced) runners who share such great info here.  It has yet again come to my rescue!  Just when I think something doesn't apply to me, I add more distance and suddenly it does!
> 
> After Saturday's 6.2 mile hot/humid mess of a long run, I realized I probably needed some kind of extra energy boost.  After reading the Question of the Day:  Fuel, we went to our local run store and bought a variety of chews and gels.  I can say with conviction I won't be using gels since I managed to get it all over me sitting at the kitchen bar.  I can't imagine what I would end up looking like using it during a race!    DH was pretty amused by it.
> 
> DH and I both liked the chews though.  We weren't crazy about Clif flavors but loved GU Watermelon and Orange (non caffeine).
> 
> I can't tolerate food before running or exercise but I've always had a couple of ginger candies before runs so I think I'll be ok with the chews.  Our running store "expert" recommended I start with a serving before my runs and eat a serving every 45 minutes which would be one mid run ish.  That seemed a bit much in reading through the responses for fuel.  Any suggestions or is there some kind of formula I missed?  I saw reference to @DopeyBadger calculations but I couldn't find it.
> 
> Thanks for any help and recommendations.



What does your body feel like when you start thinking you need an energy boost.  Not mentally, but physically?  As someone who's very recently went from not very long runs to a bit longer long runs maybe I can help.
  I'm like you in that I don't like eating right before or even during runs.  I don't think gels give me any "boost" at all...I think they just maybe help me not feel worse once I start going over 90 min.  Eating enough food the day prior (for a morning run) or day of (for an evening run) helps my overall energy more than fuel during a run.  That's just me and I'm only 13.1 as my longest so marathon peeps here would have differing opinions likely for those looooong runs.  
Days I skip meals or short myself on hydration...woof...then I'm a total slug and no gel can fix that.  I also think running longer gradually and you'll find a month from now you'll have more stamina at mile 6 no matter the weight loss or not.  And if it's really hot/humid then going a lil slower from the start to offset the miserable conditions is kind of key too.

And now I'm rambling while @DopeyBadger was providing math and such.


----------



## roxymama

opusone said:


> I had adult braces a few years ago, and it doesn't affect running at all.  However, it can affect eating, especially the few days after a new wire.  I found I ate less just because of the effort required.  Lots of soft pasta for me.  You'll love the results!



Thank you got easing my worry a bit.  I eat a lot of soft pasta now so I guess that won't be a leap.



disneydaydreamer33 said:


> American Fork Canyon Run Against Cancer-  I beat my half marathon goal of 2:25 with a time of 2:17  It was a beautiful course.  In Utah, you bus up to the top of a canyon for most half or full marathons.  We left the house at 3:35 am to the park where the finish line is.  We boarded our bus at 4:30 am and reached the top of the course at 5:00am.  We waited (in the cold, dark canyon for about an hour).  The first 7 miles were very downhill, which was fun.  It's awesome to see paces in that circumstance you never see training!  After the canyon, the course meandered through really pretty park running paths.  One portion was under a thick canopy of trees completely covering you!  There was one marching band out, and lots of great supporters.  There were aid stations and porta-potties at mile 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, and 12.
> 
> Unfortunately I had to stop for the bathroom twice  and unfortunately there were only a few porta-potties at each stop so there was always a line.  That wasn't fun to wait in line twice during the race (which is why our running time was 2:11- I stopped my garmin during the bathroom breaks).
> 
> I ran this race with my sister-in-law, and even though I train almost exclusively solo, it was really nice to have someone to help push me along and to chat with to make the time go by faster.
> 
> The post-race food was the best I've experienced with thick slices of French toast, caramel syrup, fruit, Italian ice, and chocolate milk!  I just wish I could have gotten it "to go," because I have a hard time eating rich foods right after a race.
> 
> Because this race was purely to raise money for cancer patients, there was an inspirational factor that I haven't experienced at other races.  Lots of people were running in tribute of love ones that have fought cancer- and there were lots of cancer survivors running too!
> 
> All in all, it was a very well organized race.  It's definitely one I'd do again!



Yaaaas!  So speedy!  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I had a full set of braces for 2.5 years. I never had any problem while running. The soreness after a new wire was minor, usually lasting just a day.
> 
> Oddly enough, the only thing I really had trouble eating was sandwiches. Its like the braces stopped me from being able to bite through the meat, so my first bite just pulled the whole piece of meat out. Even things like carrot sticks weren't a problem; I learned to bite them with my molars.
> 
> As impossible as it seems, after the first couple of months you don't even notice the braces. In fact, when you get them off, your teeth feel weird and unprotected.
> 
> I almost cried the first day I got them, the wire is like a chart of how crooked your teeth are and mine were bad. Then one day, magically the were a lot straighter. After that, I'm surprised I didn't have a wreck since I spent so much time staring at my teeth in the rear-view mirror.
> 
> Braces were the BEST thing (well, maybe tied with LASIK surgery) I ever did.



I'm so worried about having them for over 2 years but then I think how happy I'd have been if I started it two years ago.  So I'll just remind myself it's a marathon not a sprint.  So did you go clear type or the standard grey metal type?



FredtheDuck said:


> Suds & Soles 5k was definitely my favorite race to date (admittedly limited sample size). I'm not sure how I feel about evening races in general, but the weather was perfect and I really didn't mind being handed a beer and tickets to get more beer tastings at the end of the race festival. It was a little more hilly than I anticipated and I faded during the third mile, but I still finished in 32:04, a 5k race PR!



Woot!  Dancing bananas to you too


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run with sunglasses? If so how do you prevent them from falling and fogging up during a run?



I've never done a run with sunglasses.  I just don't feel the need and would likely not enjoy running with something on my face.  I pretty much always wear sunglasses when riding the bike though.  Even if it is overcast I'll throw the clear lenses in.  I've had one too many bugs to the eye to not wear them on the bike.



sky13 said:


> Has anyone ever experienced a total crash in mood after not having run for a while?
> 
> I recently burnt out. There were a number of factors involved in this, but it also happened after a month of almost not running. Wondering how much of this is due to not running - I started running again and I'm feeling better than I have for ages. In fact was feeling positively euphoric after my run today. Wondering if I was actually endorphin-addicted before...



Yes.  I had a minor medical procedure last week that will keep me from running for at least another few days and I'm already feeling it.  If there is anything that keeps me from running like illness or an injury I am just not in a very good mood.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

roxymama said:


> What does your body feel like when you start thinking you need an energy boost.  Not mentally, but physically?  As someone who's very recently went from not very long runs to a bit longer long runs maybe I can help.
> I'm like you in that I don't like eating right before or even during runs.  I don't think gels give me any "boost" at all...I think they just maybe help me not feel worse once I start going over 90 min.  Eating enough food the day prior (for a morning run) or day of (for an evening run) helps my overall energy more than fuel during a run.  That's just me and I'm only 13.1 as my longest so marathon peeps here would have differing opinions likely for those looooong runs.
> Days I skip meals or short myself on hydration...woof...then I'm a total slug and no gel can fix that.  I also think running longer gradually and you'll find a month from now you'll have more stamina at mile 6 no matter the weight loss or not.  And if it's really hot/humid then going a lil slower from the start to offset the miserable conditions is kind of key too.
> 
> And now I'm rambling while @DopeyBadger was providing math and such.



I did well the first 40 minutes (heart rate not exceeding 150) run/walking the intervals. It was super hot and humid (T 81 + D 78 = 159).  I drank a 20 oz Nuun on the way down and we stopped at our usual store and grabbed 20 oz water for the trip back. Not long after that I just felt like I crashed and had to walk the rest of the way.  I struggled on last week's run and this one was worse. I'm repeating the distance again until I'm comfortable with it before increasing to 7 miles. 

We are increasing distance and it does get easier as we do it more. Maybe heat humidity and just an off day caught up with me. I knew it would be bad when it was 80 degrees before sunrise! 

I pretty much eat the same thing every day except for long run days. We always go out to a late breakfast as a reward after the run so it's become our "cheat" day.


----------



## roxymama

TinkerBellLiz said:


> I did well the first 40 minutes (heart rate not exceeding 150) run/walking the intervals. It was super hot and humid (T 81 + D 78 = 159).  I drank a 20 oz Nuun on the way down and we stopped at our usual store and grabbed 20 oz water for the trip back. Not long after that I just felt like I crashed and had to walk the rest of the way.  I struggled on last week's run and this one was worse. I'm repeating the distance again until I'm comfortable with it before increasing to 7 miles.
> 
> We are increasing distance and it does get easier as we do it more. Maybe heat humidity and just an off day caught up with me. I knew it would be bad when it was 80 degrees before sunrise!
> 
> I pretty much eat the same thing every day except for long run days. We always go out to a late breakfast as a reward after the run so it's become our "cheat" day.



That heat and humidity zaps me too!!!  I'm sure that has a lot to do with it.  But I also think maybe if your long run day is the only day you eat differently...perhaps trying to eat something (bread with peanut butter for example...there's a zillion options) before your run even if it makes your wake up time a litter earlier (if you need that time to digest) may be a good idea just to see if it helps with energy.  This is coming from someone who practically has to force feed herself something on race mornings.  And then by all means have your cheat breakfast after


----------



## LSUlakes

jmasgat said:


> So I finally signed up for my fall marathon.  I'm going to do Wineglass Marathon in Corning, NY.  It falls in the 2019 BQ qualifying window, which buys me extra time since I would then age up to the F60-64 group.
> 
> And I signed up to volunteer at the Freep Marathon, so maybe I'll see one or 2 people.



Let me know the date of this race and I will add it to the list if you like. Goal I can assume is BQ? Best of luck!!!!



Wendy98 said:


> Hyde Park Blast 4 miler-  25:54, 6th overall woman out of 1333 (6:28/mile pace).  I was aiming for top 5 but happy with how I did.  Course had some nice downhills, but that meant some nasty uphills.  Top 50 finishers in each gender get a Brooks running shirt with the race logo and "top finisher" on it.  Oh, and the woman in front of me that finished 5th?  It was a 10 year old girl.  I never even saw her because she was THAT far in front of me.  There are some good runners in this race, especially on the men's side.
> 
> I wasn't embracing racing this morning (still trying to fully get out of my slump) but glad I got may butt out of bed and did it.  My back is killing me--time for more ibuprofen.



10 year old running sub 6:30 pace!!! Thats crazy! Must be something in the water in those parts lol. 



FredtheDuck said:


> Suds & Soles 5k was definitely my favorite race to date (admittedly limited sample size). I'm not sure how I feel about evening races in general, but the weather was perfect and I really didn't mind being handed a beer and tickets to get more beer tastings at the end of the race festival. It was a little more hilly than I anticipated and I faded during the third mile, but I still finished in 32:04, a 5k race PR!



Congrats on the PR!



TinkerBellLiz said:


> I want to again @LSUlakes for keeping up with this thread and all of you experienced (and not so experienced) runners who share such great info here.  It has yet again come to my rescue!  Just when I think something doesn't apply to me, I add more distance and suddenly it does!
> 
> After Saturday's 6.2 mile hot/humid mess of a long run, I realized I probably needed some kind of extra energy boost.  After reading the Question of the Day:  Fuel, we went to our local run store and bought a variety of chews and gels.  I can say with conviction I won't be using gels since I managed to get it all over me sitting at the kitchen bar.  I can't imagine what I would end up looking like using it during a race!    DH was pretty amused by it.
> 
> DH and I both liked the chews though.  We weren't crazy about Clif flavors but loved GU Watermelon and Orange (non caffeine).
> 
> I can't tolerate food before running or exercise but I've always had a couple of ginger candies before runs so I think I'll be ok with the chews.  Our running store "expert" recommended I start with a serving before my runs and eat a serving every 45 minutes which would be one mid run ish.  That seemed a bit much in reading through the responses for fuel.  Any suggestions or is there some kind of formula I missed?  I saw reference to @DopeyBadger calculations but I couldn't find it.
> 
> Thanks for any help and recommendations.



Thanks for being a part of the thread and I am happy you are finding the information helpful!!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Next week I am going on my little running camp and I am not sure how much time I will have as well as phone signal will be. Last time I took a vacation I think the group decided to rotate he asked the QOTD, with me picking the first person, and then that person nominated someone else for the next day and so on. My question is, would yall like to use the same method or do yall have another suggestion? 



Other interesting, perhaps somewhat personal notes:

I am in the worse running shape I have been in since I started running. The last 6 weeks have been one thing after another that has caused me to miss runs. So running camp is going to be very difficult for me, but I will try to make the best of it. The main reason for going is to hear from the speakers and coaches on training methods, nutrition, look at my stride, and so on. Running was supposed to be the easy part. lol Every time I have for a run I am struggling to get to 3 miles. My legs are fine, but side cramps are killing me. Hope to get to the point where they go away before the trip. The current issue is a sinus cold me and DW are having a lot of fun with. She cant take some over the counter stuff because of pregnancy and I cant take them because I have strange reactions to them. So we are both struggling. 

In other news... My LSU Tigers pulled off the miracle this weekend coming out of the losers bracket and having to beat OSU twice!!! Starting today is the CWS championship series against the Florida Gators. So, two SEC teams playing for it all. With that in mind GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

baxter24 said:


> Anyone have experience going on a run streak? I am thinking of trying it for the month of July. I don't have any races for awhile and I figure changing it up could be fun. I am averaging 20 miles a week right right now so I don't know if I should lower it since I will be running everyday or try and keep up the existing mileage. Thanks!


Yes! I did 100 days last summer and started another one on Memorial Day this year, attempting the Memorial Day- July 4 Runners World run streak. There are good and bad things about it. It's a fun challenge, but it can be easy to get in the "just 1 mile" rut as you crave a rest day. They challenge me to be a more consistent runner and also help me eliminate excuses. I will for sure stop in July this time (if not July 4, then on Day 50) as I start HM training for my fall race. I think if you try it, you'll know if it's something you want to pursue by 10 days in. 




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Next week I am going on my little running camp and I am not sure how much time I will have as well as phone signal will be. Last time I took a vacation I think the group decided to rotate he asked the QOTD, with me picking the first person, and then that person nominated someone else for the next day and so on. My question is, would yall like to use the same method or do yall have another suggestion?



I like this method. Have a great time at "camp!"


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  Sounds good to me!  I hope you have a great time at camp-- can't wait to hear how it goes!


baxter24 said:


> Anyone have experience going on a run streak? I am thinking of trying it for the month of July. I don't have any races for awhile and I figure changing it up could be fun. I am averaging 20 miles a week right right now so I don't know if I should lower it since I will be running everyday or try and keep up the existing mileage. Thanks!


I'm in the middle of my first streak right now.  It's been for the month of June.  It's been fun- especially because it's been in conjunction with instagram and I've come in contact with other streakers that way.  I'm glad I did it, but I have decided I like a more normal running schedule with a couple of rest days per week.  Since I ran my half marathon on Saturday, I feel like my body needs some rest, so I'm streaking by walking right now.  Hopefully by tomorrow or Wednesday I'll be able to run again.

As far as mileage goes, I just went with my scheduled mileage, but just spread it out throughout all the days.    Good luck!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Next week I am going on my little running camp and I am not sure how much time I will have as well as phone signal will be. Last time I took a vacation I think the group decided to rotate he asked the QOTD, with me picking the first person, and then that person nominated someone else for the next day and so on. My question is, would yall like to use the same method or do yall have another suggestion?



Sounds like a good plan. If it worked last time, I can't imagine it won't work again.

@LSUlakes, have a great time at running camp! I know it frustrates you that you've been struggling so much, so I hope camp helps you get back to a good place and helps you become a better runner!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Next week I am going on my little running camp and I am not sure how much time I will have as well as phone signal will be. Last time I took a vacation I think the group decided to rotate he asked the QOTD, with me picking the first person, and then that person nominated someone else for the next day and so on. My question is, would yall like to use the same method or do yall have another suggestion?


----------



## PrincessV

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Our running store "expert" recommended I start with a serving before my runs and eat a serving every 45 minutes which would be one mid run ish.  That seemed a bit much in reading through the responses for fuel.  Any suggestions or is there some kind of formula I missed?  I saw reference to @DopeyBadger calculations but I couldn't find it.


FWIW, that's exactly what I do: a gel every 45 minutes. I don't take one before my long run, because I eat a full meal 1.5 hours before. But at races, when it's a long time between breakfast in the room and race start, I'll eat a granola bar an hour or so before start time.



DopeyBadger said:


> From my personal experience (hence I'm not an expert by any means on weight loss or being a fitness trainer, just another human) was that training and weight loss simultaneously is walking a very fine line.  You want to eat as little as possible to keep losing weight, but you want to eat enough to keep up the gains made in training.  And when I say eat as little as possible, I mean that you consume enough calories very close (50 calorie deficit) to your basal metabolic rate to maintain losing weight without shocking the system (I am not saying don't eat).  When I lost 100 pounds while training, I did so by trying to do it very slowly.  But I found that once I wanted to train for running, that I actually performed better when I ate more, not less.  So as a pure guess, I'd say your lack of energy is that you're running too much of a calorie deficit throughout the day.  But I don't think the answer is gels/chews etc. to aid in the running.  I would say just increase your calories in normal meals a touch.  There are much better choices than the junk of gels/chews anyways.


ITA! I have to be very careful when trying to lose weight if I'm also exercising regularly. I do much better with a slower loss and properly fueling my runs.



TinkerBellLiz said:


> We are increasing distance and it does get easier as we do it more. Maybe heat humidity and just an off day caught up with me. I knew it would be bad when it was 80 degrees before sunrise!


Yes, yes, yes! I live and train in FL and the heat + humidity absolutely takes its toll. Especially if you're trying to maintain your faster, cooler weather pace. I just don't bother: I run by perceived effort in summer and don't worry about pace at all: I feel 100x better doing that.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

roxymama said:


> So did you go clear type or the standard grey metal type?



I went standard metal gray type. It's weird: you get a mouth full of metal pokey things and you think 'Oh God, I can't live with this.' And then at the end of 2 years (which goes by faster than you can believe), it feels weird not to have them.

As far as how they look, its the same thing: you just get used to them. And people either don't notice them or if they do, they are complementary on your bravery. Oh yeah, your darling spouse thinks they're dating a teenager!

You know those running things that everyone knows not to do, but then does them anyway? Like nothing new on race day?

Here is a braces thing that everyone knows to do, but then doesn't do it: WEAR YOUR RETAINER FOREVER!

I stopped after maybe 6 months and now I have 1 tooth trying to revert to its original, wrong position.

I said it before and I will say it again: Braces were the best thing I've ever done!


----------



## ZellyB

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> American Fork Canyon Run Against Cancer-  I beat my half marathon goal of 2:25 with a time of 2:17  It was a beautiful course.  In Utah, you bus up to the top of a canyon for most half or full marathons.  We left the house at 3:35 am to the park where the finish line is.  We boarded our bus at 4:30 am and reached the top of the course at 5:00am.  We waited (in the cold, dark canyon for about an hour).  The first 7 miles were very downhill, which was fun.  It's awesome to see paces in that circumstance you never see training!  After the canyon, the course meandered through really pretty park running paths.  One portion was under a thick canopy of trees completely covering you!  There was one marching band out, and lots of great supporters.  There were aid stations and porta-potties at mile 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, and 12.
> 
> Unfortunately I had to stop for the bathroom twice  and unfortunately there were only a few porta-potties at each stop so there was always a line.  That wasn't fun to wait in line twice during the race (which is why our running time was 2:11- I stopped my garmin during the bathroom breaks).
> 
> I ran this race with my sister-in-law, and even though I train almost exclusively solo, it was really nice to have someone to help push me along and to chat with to make the time go by faster.
> 
> The post-race food was the best I've experienced with thick slices of French toast, caramel syrup, fruit, Italian ice, and chocolate milk!  I just wish I could have gotten it "to go," because I have a hard time eating rich foods right after a race.
> 
> Because this race was purely to raise money for cancer patients, there was an inspirational factor that I haven't experienced at other races.  Lots of people were running in tribute of love ones that have fought cancer- and there were lots of cancer survivors running too!
> 
> All in all, it was a very well organized race.  It's definitely one I'd do again!



Go you!!!  Great time and it sounds like just a great run in general.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I think the format from last time was fun so I say go for it again.
Good luck at camp!  Maybe this is just what you need right now.  And I'll be praying for your family's health so you can go into camp feeling better.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Next week I am going on my little running camp and I am not sure how much time I will have as well as phone signal will be. Last time I took a vacation I think the group decided to rotate he asked the QOTD, with me picking the first person, and then that person nominated someone else for the next day and so on. My question is, would yall like to use the same method or do yall have another suggestion?
> 
> 
> 
> Other interesting, perhaps somewhat personal notes:
> 
> I am in the worse running shape I have been in since I started running. The last 6 weeks have been one thing after another that has caused me to miss runs. So running camp is going to be very difficult for me, but I will try to make the best of it. The main reason for going is to hear from the speakers and coaches on training methods, nutrition, look at my stride, and so on. Running was supposed to be the easy part. lol Every time I have for a run I am struggling to get to 3 miles. My legs are fine, but side cramps are killing me. Hope to get to the point where they go away before the trip. The current issue is a sinus cold me and DW are having a lot of fun with. She cant take some over the counter stuff because of pregnancy and I cant take them because I have strange reactions to them. So we are both struggling.
> 
> In other news... My LSU Tigers pulled off the miracle this weekend coming out of the losers bracket and having to beat OSU twice!!! Starting today is the CWS championship series against the Florida Gators. So, two SEC teams playing for it all. With that in mind GEAUX TIGERS!!!!



Maybe running camp is just what you need to jump start love/like of running?  I get slumpy with running every year, specifically this time of year.  Add to that any part of discomfort (right now it is my back feeling wonky) and I loathe it.  But then I force myself to do it, giving myself a pass for hard pace or long miles.  I had a very hectic week last week leading a bunch of girls for Girl Scout camp all week.  I would come home exhausted and disgruntled because I didn't get my workout in.  I made myself go no matter how tired I was, although procrastinating often.  One night it was nearly 10:30 pm.  I just did a little over 4 miles and was at peace with that.  Enjoy the camp!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@LSUlakes,

Enjoy your running camp. If you have a chance, please put me down for PRR next week:

OldSlowGoofyGuy - July 4 ; Peachtree Road Race 10K : Goal sub-50

I find this hard to believe, but it will be my 31sy in a row!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Sounds good to me!

I am in a real running slump. As in, I don't wanna! I blew off two of my 3 runs last week. I know it is the heat/humidity for me, partly, because it makes me run inside on the treadmill and I HATE that dang thing! So boring! I love running outside but since I can't run till after work it is usually way too hot and humid (heat index of 100+). I have decided also to start the JG Dopey training plan and drop my long runs back to whatever he has on the plan. So next Saturday will be 3 miles instead of the 15 on my custom plan. May not be the best idea in terms of progress but I figure if it gets me out the door it is good.


----------



## jmasgat

LSUlakes said:


> Let me know the date of this race and I will add it to the list if you like. Goal I can assume is BQ? Best of luck!!!!



October 1 Wineglass Marathon (4:00 goal)


----------



## Miranda

Woo hoo, I got the ok to try some running this week! 

I'm terrified.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: That format worked great last time. I should forewarn everyone to not nominate me because I'll be super busy the next two weeks and I'm not sure how often I'll be able to get on here. I can't wait to get through the next 3 grueling days at work so I can go on vacation for 10 glorious days!!  

Race Report from Saturday: The Seaway Run/Lake Michigan half marathon in Muskegon, MI - This race is touted as one of the most scenic half marathons in the state and I would have to agree. It was a beautiful course that starts in downtown Muskegon and then along Muskegon lake, to the channel, and then along Lake Michigan and back downtown. The heat & humidity left the day before and it was a pleasant 58 degrees at the start and never got above 65 with a lovely lake breeze that felt great. The volunteers were awesome and they had freeze pops at the end (yum). I took it easy and ran this race as a long run training run - official time 2:19:26.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Sounds good! Err..probably shouldn't nominate me for the QOTD either.  I get behind a lot.  =P @LSUlakes, enjoy the running camp!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Next week I am going on my little running camp and I am not sure how much time I will have as well as phone signal will be. Last time I took a vacation I think the group decided to rotate he asked the QOTD, with me picking the first person, and then that person nominated someone else for the next day and so on. My question is, would yall like to use the same method or do yall have another suggestion?


Whatever you would like is fine with me.


----------



## FFigawi

Wendy98 said:


> The race I did yesterday had beer, at 8AM!  *I love beer, but no way do I want one then.*



If the first half is indeed true, the second half makes no sense.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Tell us about a running moment or goal accomplished that gave you a lot of confidence as a runner. It could be a time goal, distance, miles per week / month, or any other type of measurable or non measurable achievement. 

ATTQOTD: Having run in high school for the cross country team we had long runs, but since the route was on a golf course, and GPS watches were not as common as they are today we never knew exactly how far we ran on those days. I'll also add that long run Mondays had a fair amount of goofing off as high school kids and when we got to parts of the course out coach could not see us we walked some to pass the time. Having said that, the moment I knew I could accomplish my goal of running a marathon was the first time I hit double digits on a run. 10 miles! A buddy and I ran the distance together for the first time each and we felt like a million bucks! It was a huge mental boost for us both and a memory that I will remember long after my running days are done. 


College World Series Update:
The Gators take game one last night with a final of 4-3. Their pitcher struck out 12 of our guys and pitched a great game! We took the Johnny whole staff approach and they performed much better than I was expecting. Our #3 guy gets the mound today on 6 days rest and I believe we get the Gators #3 guy. I am looking forward to tonight game and hopefully we force a game 3 tomorrow with our ace on the mound. Based on what I saw on TV and from other forums, LSU fans make up probably 85% of the crowd. The LSU fan base travels well and are very passionate about it's baseball team. I hope one day to make the trip to the CWS, perhaps when DS is in his teens we can take a father/son trip! Anyway... GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a running moment or goal accomplished that gave you a lot of confidence as a runner. It could be a time goal, distance, miles per week / month, or any other type of measurable or non measurable achievement.


Well running a marathon sure gave me a ton of confidence. I used to think I wouldn't be able to do such a thing. Now I'm going for marathon number 2. In training I never got to the 26 miles but my training gave me confidence that maybe I could actually do this marathon thing.


----------



## ZellyB

QOTD:  I'd say the half marathon where I got my current PR.  I was shooting for a PR, but ended up exceeding my goal by 6 minutes.  I remember I spent about the first 6-7 miles refusing to look at my pace and when I finally checked it and saw where I was, I spend the remainder of the race convinced I was going to crash and burn...but I didn't.  Did wonders for my confidence.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: When we lived in VA, we weren't near a lot of family, but we were 3 hours away from  my husband's grandma and a couple of aunts/uncles and cousins.  It was fun to get to know them, and one of his cousin's was a great runner. When she found out I was running the Freedom Half (that runs through the Antietam battlefields) she wanted to do it with me.  I was really nervous to run with someone that was so advanced, but it ended up being great.  She was an awesome motivator and pacer and I reached a PR (which I KNOW I will never see again lol).  It gave me a ton of confidence that I could run that fast of a race (for me).


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a running moment or goal accomplished that gave you a lot of confidence as a runner. It could be a time goal, distance, miles per week / month, or any other type of measurable or non measurable achievement.



About a month ago I had a really good 14-mile training run that gave me the confidence to know that I could get through a half without hitting a wall.
Turns out I was wrong ... but now at least I know I'll get there eventually.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Tough to pick one.  My first "real 5k" as a runner was a small local run in Cincinatti while visiting family (I'd done several charity walks, etc over the years, but not full out run a race) and I wasn't yet done with Couch to 5k but just went for it.  And I didn't own a watch yet and the mile markers had no clocks on them that I can remember.  I literally had no idea what I was capable of so when I rounded the bend and saw the finish line clock at 31:xx I freaked out and went into a dead sprint.  I got 31:33 that day which was way faster than the 2+ mile runs I had been doing in training and I felt I could've pushed more and been fine.  Honestly I think my run-life could have been different depending on how that day went.  I think it gave me the sense that I was capable of surprising myself and that "going for it" was an okay thing to do.  In hindsight I've repeated that feeling on a number of other occasions at the last little stretch of a race, but that was a new thing for me at the time.  Total adrenaline rush of confidence


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a running moment or goal accomplished that gave you a lot of confidence as a runner. It could be a time goal, distance, miles per week / month, or any other type of measurable or non measurable achievement.



ATTQOTD:  Running my first marathon.  I hadn't been able to train beyond a 10 mile training run due to an injury that sidelined me for 2 months and had never run more than a half marathon before.  Plus, it was part of Goofy so I'd just run the half the day before.  I was terrified the night before and in the corral right up until the start.  Jeff Galloway talking about respecting the distance and what a feat a marathon was during pre-race commentary REALLY didn't soothe anxiety levels.  In the end, I started, almost quit after hitting the MK, and suffered almost to the halfway point at AK.  Something clicked into place at that point, and the rest of the race was the most fun I have ever had while running!  I didn't have a great time, but I finished, and now I am a much more confident person not only in my running, but in my daily life.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: Finishing my first 20 mile Sunday long run. When I got back into marathon training in 2013 (for 2014 WDW Marathon) I bonked on my first Sunday long run which was an 8 miler. I was convinced I had let myself get too out of shape to do marathon training. But, I kept at it and nailed that first 20 miler. Once I had that in the bag I knew I had a good chance of having a good race.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I haven't run my first half yet, but my 10k was a big deal to me. I had never run that distance before and I felt GREAT crossing the finish line. I had given myself permission to walk if necessary but ended up running the whole thing, and was so proud of myself for getting it done! Finishing that was what prompted me to truly believe that I could run a half, a belief I hope to validate in September.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a running moment or goal accomplished that gave you a lot of confidence as a runner. It could be a time goal, distance, miles per week / month, or any other type of measurable or non measurable achievement.



October 4th, 2015.  The day I finally broke 4 hours in the marathon.  When I started in the summer of 2012, I had set big goals for myself.

-Complete a marathon
-Break 4 hours in the marathon
-Qualify for the Boston Marathon

So after my 5th marathon and failing to reach goal #2, I really questioned whether I could actually do this.  I gave it one more shot.  Switched from 3 days per week to 6 days per week.  Really dedicated myself to the whole training plan and trusted the process.  At the 13.1 mark, I was at 1:51:53 which was my second fastest HM and only bested by one roughly 6 weeks earlier (1:45:47, HM #11).  I never got tired.  I kept grinding.  In the second half of that marathon, I ran a 5k and 10k PR and finished with a massive negative split of 1:47:00 (only 1:13 off from the HM race just 6 weeks earlier).  I crossed the line in 3:38:53, besting my marathon PR by 41 minutes in marathon #6.  It was a definite watershed moment in gaining confidence and relived a lot of self made pressure.  I knew it would be years before I was ready for goal #3, so the next few years would be spent learning and optimizing my performance.  That race is one I very recently looked back upon to gather data on to see if I could replicate that experience in my goal of now breaking 3 hours in marathon #11.


----------



## LSUlakes

DW and I have started looking at some dates for our trip to WDW for 2018 and after a little research we narrowed it down to mid April to mid May. This will likely be our last trip we can go on during "lighter" crowds as DD will be in real school the next time around. We narrowed it down a bit more with the two options of April 13-21 or April 20-28. Looking today I discovered the SW Dark Side is around that time as well.... I doubt I will be able to talk her into going solo with a infant and 4 year old, but perhaps I will have an opportunity to meet some of yall IRL if thats when we end up there.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a running moment or goal accomplished that gave you a lot of confidence as a runner. It could be a time goal, distance, miles per week / month, or any other type of measurable or non measurable achievement.



ATTQOTD:  After crossing the finish line at Dark Side 5k, DH and I sort of looked at each other and said...we could have gone further.  And so we have! 



LSUlakes said:


> DW and I have started looking at some dates for our trip to WDW for 2018 and after a little research we narrowed it down to mid April to mid May. This will likely be our last trip we can go on during "lighter" crowds as DD will be in real school the next time around. We narrowed it down a bit more with the two options of April 13-21 or April 20-28. Looking today I discovered the SW Dark Side is around that time as well.... I doubt I will be able to talk her into going solo with a infant and 4 year old, but perhaps I will have an opportunity to meet some of yall IRL if thats when we end up there.



I think I remember seeing something somewhere about sitter services during the runs...

I can say the crowds were lighter when we were there.  I remember going into MK one evening and walking on 5 attractions after our 3 FPs.  The weather is really nice as a rule too.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (yesterday): Whatever has worked in the past sounds good to me, I am new here. 

ATTQOTD: My last half was probably my favorite running moment, the Hotlanta Half. The crowd support was amazing, I felt great, and although the course was super challenging I was still only 3 seconds off a PR. That run made me feel like I had a lot left in the tank and has made me realize I could definitely go out faster in the future. Huge confidence builder!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Mine was completing my second marathon at WDW Marathon Weekend in 2014. I had finished my first marathon in over 7 hours in 2013 and got the brilliant idea to sign up for the inaugural Dopey in 2014. I was more than a little nervous about how things would go during the marathon despite having a very good first 3 days and being better prepared than my first marathon. I was really hoping to go under 6 hours and would have been ecstatic with improving my time by over an hour, but I really didn't know what to expect and would have been happy just finishing again. I ended up finishing in 5:22, well under what I had even dreamed possible before starting the race. There was nothing spectacular or noteworthy about the time, but seeing the strides that I'd made during that year was incredibly motivating.

My only regret is that I passed Everest just as it opened and decided against riding despite knowing I was ahead of schedule. I was fearful that things could fall apart in the second half of the race and wanted to bank every second I could. Since then I've passed Everest 30 minutes prior to opening every time and haven't really had the chance to stop. It may end up being the white whale of my Marathon Weekend experiences.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a running moment or goal accomplished that gave you a lot of confidence as a runner. It could be a time goal, distance, miles per week / month, or any other type of measurable or non measurable achievement.



The first moment was during the training for my first half in 2010. Those double digit long runs were so intimidating but once I accomplished 10 mi, I never looked back. Just had to overcome that mental barrier.

Since then, my running commitment has come in phases and I struggled to gain any improvements. I assumed I was destined to be slow. Last year I broke my half PR by nearly 8 min and my goal by 5. This was with an unplanned potty break. That's when I realized I could be faster and still have plenty of room for improvement. It has really helped with my training consistency.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a running moment or goal accomplished that gave you a lot of confidence as a runner. It could be a time goal, distance, miles per week / month, or any other type of measurable or non measurable achievement.



I distinctly remember doing a training run shortly before running my first half marathon.  To that point the longest race I had done was a 5K.  I was up at our cottage and set out to do my longest run ever, the full half marathon distance...I just wanted to prove to myself that I could do it.  Well wouldn't you know it I forgot my GPS watch at home (Nike+ Sportwatch at the time), so I decided to run with the Nike app on my phone instead, also the first time ever using the app.  I had been hoping to run my half in around 1:45, but I just KILLED the run and did the half in 1:37.  It turns out that my phone's GPS was crap and was off quite a bit, but it still gave me the confidence I needed going into my race a few weeks later where I ran a 1:30


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a running moment or goal accomplished that gave you a lot of confidence as a runner. It could be a time goal, distance, miles per week / month, or any other type of measurable or non measurable achievement.



My confidence grew towards the end of my first real marathon training cycle for marathon #2 (my first marathon I tried to do with much less training effort).  A few weeks before my marathon, I realized I was going to end up putting in >1,000 miles over 20 weeks.  I'd be peaking at 60+ mile weeks, knowing I was "fatigued" but still hitting all of my prescribed training paces.  At that moment, I knew marathon #2 was going to be way better than marathon #1.  I had been putting in the effort and the race was simply going to be my reward.

I think the moment in this cycle I'd single out was when I had just completed my first 10 mile tempo run on a Thursday morning.  With 1.5 miles of warmup and another 1.5 (and change) miles of cool down I realized I had just run a half marathon BEFORE I headed to work that morning.  I felt pretty good walking into work that day.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a running moment or goal accomplished that gave you a lot of confidence as a runner. It could be a time goal, distance, miles per week / month, or any other type of measurable or non measurable achievement.



My first marathon (back in 1993) gave me a lot of confidence on the endurance side of things.  I did well during training, but I still wasn't sure of two things on race morning: (i) if I could make it 26 miles since my max long run was 18 miles, and (ii) what my race pace should be.  However, the real confidence booster came when I passed my brother at about mile 11.  He was a cross country runner in high school, and I had never even come close to beating him in a race.  In the end, I found my pace, was able to finish 26.2 miles, beat my brother by 20 minutes, AND finished 5th in my age group.  It was a huge feeling of accomplishment - a first for me and running.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: There have been a bunch, but one moment that sticks out was coming down the finish at the DL half marathon in 2016...  
I had finished my first half marathon with my mom at WDW that January, but we stuck together on that one, and I was not doing a lot of running at that point.  Still a great feeling crossing the finish line with mom, but it was definitely more of a walk/run/walk method back then, if that makes sense.  After that, I trained for the DL half using run/walk/run, (this time with more emphasis on the run part), and mostly trained on my own, as DH was sidelined due to an injury.  Coming into that finish area, I had all of these wonderful thoughts: that I put in the training and did what I set out to do, that I was *finally* feeling like a runner, etc. I high-fived Mickey just before the finish which was a fantastic moment for me in itself (sadly, there is no photo), and immediately thought how I wanted to do ALL OF THAT, again. Runner's high? =P


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a running moment or goal accomplished that gave you a lot of confidence as a runner. It could be a time goal, distance, miles per week / month, or any other type of measurable or non measurable achievement.



Qualifying for Boston the first time, in 2013, on my birthday.  I'd played sports as a kid, but was generally pretty terrible at all of them.  To BQ was just such an amazing feeling, to be able to think I'm actually pretty good at this running thing!


----------



## SheHulk

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a running moment or goal accomplished that gave you a lot of confidence as a runner. It could be a time goal, distance, miles per week / month, or any other type of measurable or non measurable achievement.


This was probably around 10 years ago now, but I still remember it clearly: My first "long" run in training for my first half marathon. It was a 4-miler. I had been running 3 milers, sometimes twice a day, on and off for 15 years before that. But I never felt like a real runner, just someone who runs for fitness or to socialize. It felt like everyone I knew ran 3 miles for fitness, and a 5k was something you did on a whim any weekend, maybe for a fundraiser. But anything further than that, you wouldn't do it unless you had a goal in mind, like a distance race or a speed goal for a race. Once I broke that barrier I felt like someone who was serious about it. A 4 mile run is like a shorter weekday run now, but back then it really felt like something.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

DopeyBadger said:


> October 4th, 2015.  The day I finally broke 4 hours in the marathon.  When I started in the summer of 2012, I had set big goals for myself.
> 
> -Complete a marathon
> -Break 4 hours in the marathon
> -Qualify for the Boston Marathon
> 
> So after my 5th marathon and failing to reach goal #2, I really questioned whether I could actually do this.  I gave it one more shot.  Switched from 3 days per week to 6 days per week.  Really dedicated myself to the whole training plan and trusted the process.  At the 13.1 mark, I was at 1:51:53 which was my second fastest HM and only bested by one roughly 6 weeks earlier (1:45:47, HM #11).  I never got tired.  I kept grinding.  In the second half of that marathon, I ran a 5k and 10k PR and finished with a massive negative split of 1:47:00 (only 1:13 off from the HM race just 6 weeks earlier).  I crossed the line in 3:38:53, besting my marathon PR by 41 minutes in marathon #6.  It was a definite watershed moment in gaining confidence and relived a lot of self made pressure.  I knew it would be years before I was ready for goal #3, so the next few years would be spent learning and optimizing my performance.  That race is one I very recently looked back upon to gather data on to see if I could replicate that experience in my goal of now breaking 3 hours in marathon #11.


This gave me chills.  So inspiring, Billy!


----------



## JulieODC

My 12 mile supported training run before my first half in January. Our local running store sponsors them for people training for Boston - complete with route, water, and gu stations. It happened to be right at my longest training run before PHM. It was SO cold, but I did it and felt good - such a huge confidence boost going into PHM.

In other news, I had tried a run streak this month and made it a few weeks before deciding that it just doesn't work with my life right now (solo parenting during the week means a lunch run or nothing) and it was stressing me out big time. I took a few days off and did 4 miles today and it felt great! Helped that the temp dropped too!


----------



## Waiting2goback

DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD: Father's day traditions!
> 
> View attachment 244752
> 
> I get one of these monsters!  It's an apple pie fritter and it is delicious!!!!  Hate to admit (no I don't) that it usually doesn't make it past the day.
> 
> We went out and had father's day with my wife's dad last night at a restaurant.  No tradition with my family as I haven't talked to my dad in 14 years.



I haven't talked to my family in 19 yeas.  Wonderful isn't it?  



camaker said:


> Need some advice on shoes. I've come across my nightmare scenario for the first time. I'm on the heavier side and tend to "run heavy" or pound a little when I run. Brooks Glycerin have always been my go to shoes. And when I say always, I mean it!  Like I started in them with the Glycerin 5s and am now in Glycerin 13s. I usually get 200-250 miles out of a pair.
> 
> My current Glycerin 13s are reaching the end of their running lifespan so I got a pair of 14s this past weekend. After 9 miles in them they just aren't right. I've had strange aches in my feet, ankles and knees during and after running in them.
> 
> As best I can guess, the 14s lessened the mid foot support to add even more cushion to the ride. I've been evaluated as having arches "on the high side of normal" but not needing support. I'm thinking that reduction in mid foot support just isn't playing nicely with my high normal arches.
> 
> Where do I go from here?  The options I've come up with so far are below but I don't know where to start. Any advice you have would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 1.  Find Glycerin 13s somewhere and push the decision down the road (supply is very limited)
> 2.  Try insoles with the 14s to replace some of the lost arch support
> 3.  Try the a Glycerin 15s and hope they fixed what they broke in the 14s
> 4.  Drop down and try another cushioned Brooks like the Ghost
> 5.  Look away from Brooks entirely at something like an ASICS Nimbus
> 
> ETA:  I have been evaluated and fitted at the running store recently and was told that the Glycerins were perfect for me.



I love my Asics Nimbus but my new Hoka's are amazing.  I never thought I would find better than the Nimbus but I was wrong.  Might be worth a look.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run with sunglasses? If so how do you prevent them from falling and fogging up during a run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have never tried to run with sun glasses on. For the most part the sun is not a major issue during the time of day I am running.



No, the sweat dripping on the lenses drives me crazy.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a running moment or goal accomplished that gave you a lot of confidence as a runner. It could be a time goal, distance, miles per week / month, or any other type of measurable or non measurable achievement.
> 
> ATTQOTD: Having run in high school for the cross country team we had long runs, but since the route was on a golf course, and GPS watches were not as common as they are today we never knew exactly how far we ran on those days. I'll also add that long run Mondays had a fair amount of goofing off as high school kids and when we got to parts of the course out coach could not see us we walked some to pass the time. Having said that, the moment I knew I could accomplish my goal of running a marathon was the first time I hit double digits on a run. 10 miles! A buddy and I ran the distance together for the first time each and we felt like a million bucks! It was a huge mental boost for us both and a memory that I will remember long after my running days are done.
> 
> 
> College World Series Update:
> The Gators take game one last night with a final of 4-3. Their pitcher struck out 12 of our guys and pitched a great game! We took the Johnny whole staff approach and they performed much better than I was expecting. Our #3 guy gets the mound today on 6 days rest and I believe we get the Gators #3 guy. I am looking forward to tonight game and hopefully we force a game 3 tomorrow with our ace on the mound. Based on what I saw on TV and from other forums, LSU fans make up probably 85% of the crowd. The LSU fan base travels well and are very passionate about it's baseball team. I hope one day to make the trip to the CWS, perhaps when DS is in his teens we can take a father/son trip! Anyway... GEAUX TIGERS!



Every race is something I am proud of but my first year of running I had so much self doubt. Then I ran TOT and I finished 634 out of 11000 people that signed up. I said to myself, "Maybe I can be good at this".

I have been MIA for a while.  Just been so busy.  I'm at job #2 right now.  I have some downtime so I'm trying to catch up. So if there are mistakes it's cuz I am typing on my phone.  

I ran the BAA 10k on Sunday.  I don't think I told @LSUlakes for the list.  It was my first race in almost a year.  It was hot and my time is way off from my best but I made it through.  Finish time was 1:06:07.  Two things to mention.  Meb was there and after he finished he went to the finish line and gave out high fives to a few runners.  So awesome. 

But, I thought of you all at mile 5.  There was a guy getting CPR on the side of the road.  He wasn't in good shape, he looked pretty fat but still, just a reminder that what we do is hard and has to be taken seriously.  I think he died at the hospital although I haven't been able to find it in the news. The police were forming a wall around him so people couldn't see.  So be safe out there everyone!


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  When I finished my first marathon--Disney 2010--I had a two-fold realization: First, I finished something I would never in a million years thought I would be able to do.  Sure, it was tough beyond belief, but I did it.  Second, I finished in 4:09.  Little did I know that I missed a BQ by 3+ minutes. (It helps to be an "old" runner!) That gave me the confidence to believe I could actually qualify for Boston. As a non-running MA native, who rooted for Bill Rodgers ad scorned Rosie Ruiz, this was an unfathomable thought---I could run Boston! I decided to train and run the Freep that fall, and I finished in 3:53 (still my PR) and made it into Boston 2011.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *You are out for a run during a nice hot summer day and in the distance you see a sprinkler system. Do you: 
A. Run through it even if it means going out of your way. 
B. If the water happens to hit you great, if not.. no big deal. 
C. Avoid at all cost!

ATTQOTD: I find myself in group B, but have at times felt like A would have been a better idea. 


College World Series Update:

Congratulations to the University of Florida on winning the championship. Great team yall have and will return many great players next year.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are out for a run during a nice hot summer day and in the distance you see a sprinkler system. Do you:
> A. Run through it even if it means going out of your way.
> B. If the water happens to hit you great, if not.. no big deal.
> C. Avoid at all cost!



A. What's life without a bit of whimsy?

The only time I would avoid it is if it had been on too long and had started to form puddles. As long as my feet weren't going to get soaked I'd be all for it.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are out for a run during a nice hot summer day and in the distance you see a sprinkler system. Do you:
> A. Run through it even if it means going out of your way.
> B. If the water happens to hit you great, if not.. no big deal.
> C. Avoid at all cost!



B. I like getting sprinklered in the heat, but I'm not going out of my way for it.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are out for a run during a nice hot summer day and in the distance you see a sprinkler system. Do you:
> A. Run through it even if it means going out of your way.
> B. If the water happens to hit you great, if not.. no big deal.
> C. Avoid at all cost!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I find myself in group B, but have at times felt like A would have been a better idea.
> 
> 
> College World Series Update:
> 
> Congratulations to the University of Florida on winning the championship. Great team yall have and will return many great players next year.


#GoGators!!!

ATTQOTD: This is a tough one... because YES, for sure I want to run through those sprinklers when the heat index is 110 and I'm pretty sure I may die before I reach the next patch of shade! BUT... all sprinkler systems here use reclaimed water - basically sewage water that's been treated enough to use on lawns, but is absolutely not potable. So the mental dilemma becomes _is it enough to run through with my eyes and mouth shut, or is it just as bad to get poo water on my skin???  _Nine times out of ten the very thought of "poo water" is enough to opt out lol!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD: most of the time I am a B, but I have done A before!!


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Normally B, but if it's a hard workout and I'm boiling, A is always an option.


----------



## roxymama

D: Turn it into a Ninja Warrior type challenge.  I approach it slow...wait for it to hit "it's almost gonna get me" point and then full out sprint to try to get through it without getting wet because I'm secretly running in a Super Mario game.  Every time.  I'll even go off course a bit when I see one ahead.  If I get wet it's ok; I live dangerously. Apparently there's a thing called "strides"...but they are more fun with sprinklers.


----------



## roxymama

Edited to add that if there's giant puddles though I avoid...don't like soaking feet.


----------



## Chaitali

I would probably avoid it, just out of reflex!  I suppose if it was really hot, I would aim for it instead.  As far as yesterday's question, I think finishing my first half marathon was a real confidence booster.  I did all the training but I was doubtful of myself even at the start of the race for some reason.  Finishing it really made me feel like I wasn't an imposter any more.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: Assuming its hot enough (which during the summer its almost always hot enough) I'm "A" all the time. There was one last week where the sprinkler head had broken off so there was a thick stream of water shooting up and coming down...than one was nice.


----------



## SheHulk

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are out for a run during a nice hot summer day and in the distance you see a sprinkler system. Do you:
> A. Run through it even if it means going out of your way.
> B. If the water happens to hit you great, if not.. no big deal.
> C. Avoid at all cost!


ATTQOTD: B! Especially if it's on someone's lawn, I don't want to get shot at


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are out for a run during a nice hot summer day and in the distance you see a sprinkler system. Do you:
> A. Run through it even if it means going out of your way.
> B. If the water happens to hit you great, if not.. no big deal.
> C. Avoid at all cost!



ATTQOTD:  B.  A nice, brief shower can be refreshing on a hot run, but not at the cost of breaking my momentum and focus to get it.




PrincessV said:


> #GoGators!!!
> 
> ATTQOTD: This is a tough one... because YES, for sure I want to run through those sprinklers when the heat index is 110 and I'm pretty sure I may die before I reach the next patch of shade! BUT... all sprinkler systems here use reclaimed water - basically sewage water that's been treated enough to use on lawns, but is absolutely not potable. So the mental dilemma becomes _is it enough to run through with my eyes and mouth shut, or is it just as bad to get poo water on my skin???  _Nine times out of ten the very thought of "poo water" is enough to opt out lol!



Maybe you should just try thinking of it as Pooh water instead!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I'm in the B camp as well.  On a hot run it feels great!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD... "B" but also very similar to @roxymama 's "D"


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are out for a run during a nice hot summer day and in the distance you see a sprinkler system. Do you:
> A. Run through it even if it means going out of your way.
> B. If the water happens to hit you great, if not.. no big deal.
> C. Avoid at all cost!


B. If it hits me great but I am not going to purposely go through it.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are out for a run during a nice hot summer day and in the distance you see a sprinkler system. Do you:
> A. Run through it even if it means going out of your way.
> B. If the water happens to hit you great, if not.. no big deal.
> C. Avoid at all cost!



I'm in both the A and B camps... just depends on the day and how I feel.  Also, I like it better when it's more mist than direct water spray.


----------



## sourire

Bit of A and B...definitely prefer a light mist and have been known to use the mister setting on the hose nozzle on the back patio to spray my face after a run lately!
Re: discussion of  water: I definitely deliberately ran through a few sprinklers in FL a few months back while on vacay b/c it was just so darn hot, but luckily, nothing hit my face! Hooray for recycled water but glad I took a shower as soon as I got back inside.  I didn't realize!!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Most definitely "A". I will do anything to cool down during a hot run, even if it means standing in someone's front yard! Yes, I have no shame.


----------



## JulieODC

I'll go with B! Fun if it's in my path, but not likely to go out of my way.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: definitely B! There is a local race that I have done a few times that always has spectators purposely having their sprinklers on for the racers to run through. It's been very nice to run through since the temps seem to always be hot, even when the race starts at 7:00am.


----------



## MrsHull

Given the chance, I will run through the sprinklers as long as I don't have to splash through puddles. 

For yesterday's question, last year I felt like a running imposter. This year has been one success after another. The biggest motivator, so far, has been running my first 10k about a week and a half ago and then following that up with another 6.5 miles on a whim this past Monday. For a long time, I would set a New Years Resolution to run (or even walk) a 5k and never did it. Now, I've done 7 in the last year, plus numerous training runs and a 10k. I can still hardly believe it.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:

Mostly B, sometimes A, never C.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races to end the month and start off July!

29 - @GollyGadget  - Bix 7 (59:57 / N/A)
30 - @MrsHull  - Moonlight Bootlegger 5k Trail Run (Finish / N/A)

*July*
01 - @KSellers88  - Big Sky Bravery 10k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this week! If you would like to revise your goal or have any other changes that need to be made please let me know. If anyone would like to add a race to the list, let me know and I will gladly add it for you! Good luck!!


----------



## PrincessV

sourire said:


> Re: discussion of  water: I definitely deliberately ran through a few sprinklers in FL a few months back while on vacay b/c it was just so darn hot, but luckily, nothing hit my face! Hooray for recycled water but glad I took a shower as soon as I got back inside.  I didn't realize!!


There was a time when lawns using reclaimed water had little signs saying so, but since it's nearly everywhere now, no one seems to bother. Sometimes you can tell by the smell - it's usually a REALLY strong sulfur smell - but there are times it's not so pungent!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: B camp here too!


----------



## Sailormoon2

B camp here too!!


----------



## Wendy98

B.  I am not changing route or pace for a sprinkler that will just end up teasing me anyway.

And thank you Floridians for the heads up.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOD: I run in a rural area, so I've never seen a sprinkler on a run. I've been at races where they have a sprinkler device setup on a fire hydrant.

I am definitely in the C 'avoid' group. I think it's because if it's that hot, I'll be 100% wet from sweat anyway, so it's not really going to make a difference.


----------



## BikeFan

MrsHull said:


> For yesterday's question, last year I felt like a running imposter. This year has been one success after another. The biggest motivator, so far, has been running my first 10k about a week and a half ago and then following that up with another 6.5 miles on a whim this past Monday. For a long time, I would set a New Years Resolution to run (or even walk) a 5k and never did it. Now, I've done 7 in the last year, plus numerous training runs and a 10k. I can still hardly believe it.



Bart Yasso (of Runner's World) said it best: _I often hear someone say I’m not a real runner. We are all runners, some just run faster than others. I never met a fake runner._

If you run, you're a runner, not an impostor!  Congratulations on your success so far, and keep it up!  You're capable of far more than you realize.


----------



## jmasgat

I'm sorta A/B on sprinklers--if they're on my current course, I will do my best to run through them.  And just the other day a guy was watering some stuff in his yard and I called out "$5 if you spray me",  He laughed (but sadly, did not spray me).  Sprinklers make me smile to run through, always good on a long run.


----------



## PCFriar80

I'm in the "C" camp.  I run in rural areas, so the only impromptu water chances I have are being splashed by a vehicle driving by or a pop-up shower.


----------



## roxymama

After yesterday's discussion I was a little sad that no one was sprinkling their lawn on my run last night 
84 and humid...I coulda used it.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Today lets discuss side stitches. When was the last time you had to deal with them? Do they come and go at random times? When you get one, do you find you are more likely to experience them on the next run? What do you do when you get one to reduce the feeling?

ATTQOTD: I am currently dealing with them now, but prior to this it has been years since I have had them. I believe I am dealing with this because I let myself get that out of shape and feels like I am starting all over again. So, every run I have made over the last two weeks I get one. They are starting around .25 miles into my run and dont really go away until I take a rest. I have been able to push a little father with each run before I stop, but they are not getting better. lol To reduce the feeling I will pinch the area while running. I find this helps a lot, but I look like a fool running pinching myself. Anyway, I am interested in what yalls experience is like and what yall do when you get one.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss side stitches. When was the last time you had to deal with them? Do they come and go at random times? When you get one, do you find you are more likely to experience them on the next run? What do you do when you get one to reduce the feeling?



Very appropriate question for me because I had a massive cramp/side stitch at the end of my run today. It was not fun. First time this has happened to me in a while.
I do get smaller side stitches every so often. Usually drinking a little bit of water helps, and when that doesn't, I try to massage my side a little (rubbing circles over the area), which generally makes it feel a lot better.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss side stitches. When was the last time you had to deal with them? Do they come and go at random times? When you get one, do you find you are more likely to experience them on the next run? What do you do when you get one to reduce the feeling?


I honestly can't remember the last time I had one - childhood, maybe. I'll occasionally get "stomach" cramping if I make poor food choices before an evening run (read: chili), but that's it.


----------



## IamTrike

ATQOTD:   I get them periodically.   Whenever I get them my running buddies will comment that I need to start breathing properly.   They claim that it's usually caused by not exhaling deeply enough.  When I get them I do focus on my breathing and exhaling more deeply and they usually go away.  I'm not sure if that's a placebo effect or really solving the problem though


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss side stitches. When was the last time you had to deal with them? Do they come and go at random times? When you get one, do you find you are more likely to experience them on the next run? What do you do when you get one to reduce the feeling?



ATTQOTD:  Can't help on this one.  Never get them.


----------



## Chaitali

I agree that when I used to get them, it seemed like it was from my breathing and maybe poor form with slouching.  I generally had to slow down to get my breathing back in good shape and that helped with the side stitch.  The last time I remember having one was a a 4th of July race a couple years ago when it was super hot and humid and I just couldn't breathe well if I tried to go at my usual pace.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I used to get them all the time until I started following this breathing technique: Run with a 5 step process, inhale for 3 steps, exhale for 2. This causes you to breathe in on alternating sides of your body. I don't know all the science behind why it work, just that it works for me.


----------



## FredtheDuck

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss side stitches. When was the last time you had to deal with them? Do they come and go at random times? When you get one, do you find you are more likely to experience them on the next run? What do you do when you get one to reduce the feeling?


Ha, what timing. I haven't had them in a few years, but I actually got a minor one this morning. Water typically helps, and getting them on one run doesn't seem to mean that I'll get them on the next.


----------



## drante

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss side stitches. When was the last time you had to deal with them? Do they come and go at random times? When you get one, do you find you are more likely to experience them on the next run? What do you do when you get one to reduce the feeling?



ATTQOTD: I can't remember the last time I dealt with a side stitch. I think they do come at random times for me. I haven't noticed any patterns on when I get them or not. To reduce it I have to either slow down A LOT or stop and walk.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I almost never get side stitchs.  I did get one for a brief time a few months ago.  It was strange.  I think I was a bit dehydrated and running faster than normal, but it came on toward the end of my run, so once I stopped, it went away.


----------



## JulieODC

I don't think I can remember the last time I had a side stitch!


----------



## sky13

ATTQOTD: I used to get side stitches all the time when I was forced to run 1.5 mile distances in school (more than 10 years ago)! But I never ran much back then so 1.5 mile distances were long for me. Haven't had side stitches for years now. I get leg cramps the night/day after particularly strenuous activity sometimes though!

If I don't remember wrongly, what helped was pressing on the area with the side stitch. It looks really weird running like that but it helped!


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:  No side stitches here!  Now, if only I could do something about my tight right calf!


----------



## Jules76126

I had one last night. It was definitely due to taking a few days off and having a hard time getting back into it. I would definitely relate it to my breathing and needing to work on that. I stopped for a minute or two and then it passed.


----------



## LSUlakes

*OFF TOPIC: 
*
I booked our trip for April 13-21 this morning and I am hoping to get to meet those of you who are running the Dark Side weekend. Well while filling out the guest list of who is coming on the trip with us I had a "O Snap" moment. I called DW and said hey we agree on the first name right? She was a bit confused, and then I said and we are good on the middle name we mentioned as well right? She started to panic and was wondering why I'm asking all this. I told her I have to put our sons name down on the list and its a pain in the butt to change it. She starts laughing at the fact that WDW booking finalized our child's name. Which I thought was funny as well. Little guy still has 6-7 weeks in the womb and has a Disney trip booked! Something to think about, what if you are not finding out what you are having while planning a trip and therefore dont know the name??? lol This story is probably just a lot more funny in my head than it actually is. Thanks for reading though!


----------



## pixarmom

LSUlakes said:


> *OFF TOPIC:
> *
> I booked our trip for April 13-21 this morning and I am hoping to get to meet those of you who are running the Dark Side weekend. Well while filling out the guest list of who is coming on the trip with us I had a "O Snap" moment. I called DW and said hey we agree on the first name right? She was a bit confused, and then I said and we are good on the middle name we mentioned as well right? She started to panic and was wondering why I'm asking all this. I told her I have to put our sons name down on the list and its a pain in the butt to change it. She starts laughing at the fact that WDW booking finalized our child's name. Which I thought was funny as well. Little guy still has 6-7 weeks in the womb and has a Disney trip booked! Something to think about, what if you are not finding out what you are having while planning a trip and therefore dont know the name??? lol This story is probably just a lot more funny in my head than it actually is. Thanks for reading though!



I just love this.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss side stitches. When was the last time you had to deal with them? Do they come and go at random times? When you get one, do you find you are more likely to experience them on the next run? What do you do when you get one to reduce the feeling?


Okay, I have to ask. What the heck is a side stitch? I have never heard of that term.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Okay, I have to ask. What the heck is a side stitch? I have never heard of that term.


It's basically a cramp or discomfort in your abdomen area below the ribcage.  While I've never suffered from one, I've heard that raising your hands over your head will alleviate the pain, but I'm not a doctor and I don't play one on TV.


----------



## rteetz

PCFriar80 said:


> It's basically a cramp or discomfort in your abdomen area below the ribcage.  While I've never suffered from one, I've heard that raising your hands over your head will alleviate the pain, but I'm not a doctor and I don't play one on TV.


I would get that once in a while when I was younger and doing sprints for sports I was playing but not while running a race or training.


----------



## roxymama

I get side stitches generally late in tough runs or when I'm pushing and I start forgetting to breath properly. I literally use what I learned in Lamaze(sp?) class more for running than for my labor.  So I just kinda focus on my breath and taking deep but not gulping breaths and kinda work through the stitch by trying hard to relax....while still running hard....so it's not always easy.  Sometimes I just gotta slow up a bit to work it out.  6-8 mile tempo treadmill runs are the worst offenders.  I also think they come more often when I'm super tired to begin with so maybe posture does have something to do with it too.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *OFF TOPIC:
> *
> I booked our trip for April 13-21 this morning and I am hoping to get to meet those of you who are running the Dark Side weekend. Well while filling out the guest list of who is coming on the trip with us I had a "O Snap" moment. I called DW and said hey we agree on the first name right? She was a bit confused, and then I said and we are good on the middle name we mentioned as well right? She started to panic and was wondering why I'm asking all this. I told her I have to put our sons name down on the list and its a pain in the butt to change it. She starts laughing at the fact that WDW booking finalized our child's name. Which I thought was funny as well. Little guy still has 6-7 weeks in the womb and has a Disney trip booked! Something to think about, what if you are not finding out what you are having while planning a trip and therefore dont know the name??? lol This story is probably just a lot more funny in my head than it actually is. Thanks for reading though!



Not trying to cause trouble between you and your wife (and Disney), but ... my brother's middle name was changed after he was born (he wasn't formally named until he was 8 days old, but they had a name in mind for him (and had told a few people about it) and then changed it). Although I guess once it's on the Disney reservations, changing it is no longer an option.


----------



## LSUlakes

SarahDisney said:


> Not trying to cause trouble between you and your wife (and Disney), but ... my brother's middle name was changed after he was born (he wasn't formally named until he was 8 days old, but they had a name in mind for him (and had told a few people about it) and then changed it). Although I guess once it's on the Disney reservations, changing it is no longer an option.



I agree 100% with you! Our first child was named Carolina for ~36 hours or so. That name never made it to the birth certificate though. We had three names and thought that was it because we had some "signs" we thought. Well she came out and after a while we both looked at each other and said, yea that's just not going to work. Lol with the boy we had two options, which are the same we had before we knew the first was a girl. It's the name we are going with or naming him the LSUlakes the 3rd. That option only had a 10% chance and that's because I wanted to know how my dad felt about it. Having had that talk with him, and him being ok with a different name puts a 99.9% chance of the one we selected being it. But you are correct, that 0.01 chance is there, which made the exchange even that much more comical. I can see it now... Hello Disney, I need to change the name of guest 4. 
Ok sir, can I ask why?
Yes, when we made the reservation our child was not born yet and once we held him for the first time we decided to call him LSUlakes the 3rd. 
Uncontrollable laughter from the cast member. Ok we can do that.
Thank you. 

Lololol


----------



## Wendy98

I can't remember the last time I had a side stitch.  It was probably in those early years of running.  My kids seems to get them frequently when they run.  They are a little wimpy and complain about every ache or pain.


----------



## KSellers88

I normally get side stitches if I am not breathing great and/or have not had enough water prior to the run. Luckily I have not had a really bad one in a while (knock on wood).

LOVE the name story, @LSUlakes! Too funny! My mom's ultrasounds all said they were having a boy when they had me, so they only had boy names picked out. Well surprise, they had a girl and now I am named after the actress who shot JR on Dallas because that was my mom's favorite soap opera at the time.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races to end the month and start off July!
> 
> 29 - @GollyGadget  - Bix 7 (59:57 / N/A)
> 30 - @MrsHull  - Moonlight Bootlegger 5k Trail Run (Finish / N/A)
> 
> *July*
> 01 - @KSellers88  - Big Sky Bravery 10k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this week! If you would like to revise your goal or have any other changes that need to be made please let me know. If anyone would like to add a race to the list, let me know and I will gladly add it for you! Good luck!!



My race is actually the end of July not June so I still have another month. That race itch is really starting to get to me though so we'll see if I make it that long before another race.


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday QOTD: What is your favorite country to visit in the World Showcase?

ATTQOTD: I'm going to go with Japan because I think they have a lot of very interesting things to look at and good place to eat. I also like their style of beer... IPA's though are my favorite.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your favorite country to visit in the World Showcase?


All of them... I really like Mexico and Italy.


----------



## MoanasPapa

Re: side stitches. When I started running about 12 years ago, I got them a lot. I found that drinking lots of water ahead of my run helped immensely. (For me, that means 2+ liters in the couple of hours before the run.) If I'm properly hydrated before the run, then I don't get those stitches.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your favorite country to visit in the World Showcase?



United Kingdom....Bass All and British Revolution!!  Oh, and the cultural stuff too!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your favorite country to visit in the World Showcase?



Hmm ... I gotta go Mexico because I *love *the boat ride there. Also, Mexican Donald.
Runner Up: France. Because it has two princesses. (Yes, I judge my World Showcase countries by how many princesses are available to meet in each country. No, I don't see any problems with that. And Norway doesn't count because Akershus ain't cheap.)


----------



## MrsHull

I'm torn between taking a DNS on the race tonight and walking it with a little bit of running. It is a nighttime 5k trail race. I've been sick since Monday evening and I don't feel up to it. I'm coughing up junk, have sinus pain, haven't eaten well for three days, am dehydrated, and plumb worn out. 

My plan for today is a full lunch (done) an afternoon nap, Gatorade, and Advil before the race starts. Any other ideas to actually get through this thing? I'm going to carry a bandana for snot and maybe a Gatorade (which I don't usually drink, but I can't do water when I'm sick).


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your favorite country to visit in the World Showcase?



France for les Halles is my essential visit each time. France has a very nice location in my opinion as well.

I think I'm pretty well balanced with all of them though. I must admit that I have not spent as much time in Canada and United Kingdom. I'm also a sucker for the boat ride in Mexico.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your favorite country to visit in the World Showcase?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm going to go with Japan because I think they have a lot of very interesting things to look at and good place to eat. I also like their style of beer... IPA's though are my favorite.



I'm going with Japan as well for the same reasons - they've got the best exhibits and there's always something new to see. Mexico is a close second because of Cava.


----------



## roxymama

I like this question.

I think Mexico.  My favorite kind of ride is a lazy Disney boat ride and its got one that rarely has a line (still gotta check out FEA in Norway.) But I'm also a fan of the food and drink AND going inside a place during the day that looks like nighttime.  Checks all my boxes.  
Plus I once got a mexican kids meal circa 1986ish? and it was my first exposure to "real" mexican food and I can still taste it to this day.  I judge all mexican food off of this hugely influential childhood moment.  NOTE: the big white birds that try to steal your taco plates outside were there in the 80's too.

But honorable mention to Germany for their Biergarden and France for their french stuff  and Japan for its cool store


----------



## Nole95

Germany and Italy are my favorites.  Good beer in Germany and good food in Italy.


----------



## LSUlakes

MrsHull said:


> I'm torn between taking a DNS on the race tonight and walking it with a little bit of running. It is a nighttime 5k trail race. I've been sick since Monday evening and I don't feel up to it. I'm coughing up junk, have sinus pain, haven't eaten well for three days, am dehydrated, and plumb worn out.
> 
> My plan for today is a full lunch (done) an afternoon nap, Gatorade, and Advil before the race starts. Any other ideas to actually get through this thing? I'm going to carry a bandana for snot and maybe a Gatorade (which I don't usually drink, but I can't do water when I'm sick).



I also have this stupid cold you have as well... Isnt it just the best?!?! I have found that running does help with the sinus thing after the run for a few hours. But then its back to normal. I doubt it runs its course by the time I leave Sunday, so snot rockets and side cramps all week long!! Its going to be fun!!!! Was just posting to let you know I feel your pain.


----------



## Jules76126

For drinks, definitely the UK pavilion as I love beer and the pub so reminds me of England. For looks, definitely France. I think it is so pretty. And for food, Italy. I love pizza.

*However, I actually love touring all the countries and have eaten at all of them except Canada. Some day.


----------



## LSUlakes

roxymama said:


> I think Mexico. My favorite kind of ride is a lazy Disney boat ride and its got one that rarely has a line (still gotta check out FEA in Norway.) But I'm also a fan of the food and drink AND going inside a place during the day that looks like nighttime. Checks all my boxes.
> Plus I once got a mexican kids meal circa 1986ish? and it was my first exposure to "real" mexican food and I can still taste it to this day. I judge all mexican food off of this hugely influential childhood moment. NOTE: the big white birds that try to steal your taco plates outside were there in the 80's too.



Many of yall have mentioned Mexico, and while I agree its a great place, the boat ride doesnt do it for me. I know thats not a popular comment, but when we rode it, all I could think of is I cant wait to get off. But I will ride it again because it usually has little to no wait and the family likes it. I do love COP though and many people think thats crazy.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> Many of yall have mentioned Mexico, and while I agree its a great place, the boat ride doesnt do it for me. I know thats not a popular comment, but when we rode it, all I could think of is I cant wait to get off. But I will ride it again because it usually has little to no wait and the family likes it. I do love COP though and many people think thats crazy.



It's definitely not the best ride that ever existed.  But I like that there's a little hidden boat ride in the back of a pavillion.  I think that adds to the charm for me.  And nostalgia.  I WISH WISH WISH that I could have experienced the German boat ride that never was.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your favorite country to visit in the World Showcase?



It really depends if I'm wanting to "do something" (ride Mexico boat, watch movie, see live entertainment), eat a meal, eat a snack, or just walk around.  

Do Something:  Mexico
Eat a Meal:  Italy
Eat a Snack:  France
Just Walk Around:  Morocco


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Germany for me.  My mom is German and we've vacationed there several times and I love it so much.  So, obviously not like being in Germany, but enough to refresh some good memories.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: This is tough! Like others said, I do love Mexico, my 3 quacking amigos are hard to beat. Norway is great now because of FEA, but I am probably the only person in the world that doesn't like school bread, like at all. I think Italy and France are beautiful. So basically, I can't pick. Don't make me!


----------



## MrsHull

LSUlakes said:


> I also have this stupid cold you have as well... Isnt it just the best?!?! I have found that running does help with the sinus thing after the run for a few hours. But then its back to normal. I doubt it runs its course by the time I leave Sunday, so snot rockets and side cramps all week long!! Its going to be fun!!!! Was just posting to let you know I feel your pain.



Well, for me, the Gatorade worked wonders. I'm not sure why I didn't think to drink it all week. 

I hope you feel better quickly! Traveling while sick is certainly no fun. 

ATTQOTD: My favorite is probably Mexico for the indoor pavilion, Mexican Donald, and the boat ride. We were lucky enough to be there when the animatronics were placed in 2015 and that was really special. The runner-up would be Germany for the beer.


----------



## opusone

Last day of month, so...

*June Training Summary*
Total Miles: 125.0 miles
Total Time: 18:35:08
Average Pace: 8:55/mi
Average HR: 140/min

Overall, a pretty solid month.  I hit all but one planned training run (4 miles easy), but since I added a few extra runs with my daughter, I more than made up for the lost mileage.  I didn't run as much with my daughter this month because she started a cross country camp (four days per week) at the high school she will be attending in the fall.  We are still on schedule to run her first 5k together on July 15th (Rock 'n' Roll 5k in Chicago), and I am really looking forward to watching how she reacts to her first big race environment.  I hope she likes it!



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your favorite country to visit in the World Showcase?



I really haven't spent as much time in World Showcase as I probably should, but the kids always prefer Future World when we are at Epcot.  However, this last time I convinced my daughter to walk around World Showcase with me one day (while my wife and son played mini golf), so I at least was able to see more of each country... although I still need more time in order to pick a favorite.


----------



## ZellyB

June Training total:  83 miles

Added in some extra training this month and extended out some maintenance runs, so a good total for the month.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  This is hard for me to pin down, but really fun to think about!  At the moment I'm going to say Germany.  I loved meeting Snow White a couple of years ago there, while disney bounding as her.  I love getting a soft pretzel.  I love the train display.  I love the Christmas decorations and the cuckoo clocks.  I can't think of a country that I dislike at Epcot, and I agree that it depends on what I'm in the mood to do to determine which one is my favorite!


----------



## PCFriar80

June was a slump month for me as I'm still nursing a sore right calf.  I was able to get some short, 3 milers in mid month but that was about it and the tightness doesn't want to seem to go away.  I offset my down days with some biking so my less than grand totals are:

Running:  15 miles
Biking:     98 miles
Lawn Mowing: 6 times; and yes it is a push mower!  

I'm going to take another week off to rest the calf and gradually get back to running by 7/9.  I don't want this same report for the next 2 months, otherwise I'm in training trouble!


----------



## cburnett11

*June Training Summary*
Total Miles: 182.84 miles
Total Time: 29:21:04
Average Pace: 9:38/mi
Average HR: 134/min


----------



## SheHulk

OK hive mind, I need cross training ideas. I got a phone call from the dermatologist today and they can't rule out that the thing on my heel that was biopsied was not a melanoma. So now I have to get a bigger hunk taken out of my heel by a plastic surgeon. Of course the first thing I asked was when will I be able to run and the nurse on the phone just made a little pained noise and said, "Not for a while". So now I'm freaking out before I even have an appointment. Running is my antianxiety medicine and I can't sit around for a month.
Any cross training ideas that a) mimic intensity of running and b) won't interfere with a (sizeable) hole in my foot healing?

Edit: ATTQOTD: Japan jumped to mind immediately, but then I realized I just like to shop and their store has to be the best. It's like asking which is your favorite child!

June training summary
Total miles: 29.17 (partly vacation, partly foot biopsy)
Average pace: 10:56/mi


----------



## Miranda

SheHulk said:


> OK hive mind, I need cross training ideas. I got a phone call from the dermatologist today and they can't rule out that the thing on my heel that was biopsied was not a melanoma. So now I have to get a bigger hunk taken out of my heel by a plastic surgeon. Of course the first thing I asked was when will I be able to run and the nurse on the phone just made a little pained noise and said, "Not for a while". So now I'm freaking out before I even have an appointment. Running is my antianxiety medicine and I can't sit around for a month.
> Any cross training ideas that a) mimic intensity of running and b) won't interfere with a (sizeable) hole in my foot healing?


Rowing maybe?  Pool running or swimming?  It might be safe for the wound to swim if you have a hydrocolloid bandage on it (ask your doctor, IANAD  )


----------



## KSellers88

Italy is my favorite, mainly for the pizza and gelato!


----------



## DopeyBadger

*June Training Summary
*
(Completed/Scheduled)
Total Miles: 200.1 / 216.73 (92%)
Total Time: 28:26:28 / 30:04:42 (95%)
Average Pace: 8:32 min/mile (MP + 94 sec)
Average HR: 133/min (65% HRR)

June was a good month for me.  I wrapped up my Daniels 10k training with the Hot2Trot 10k.  I was able to secure a 2nd place AG and 4th OA finish.  I've spent the last two weeks with only two hard workouts per week in advance of my 13 week marathon training schedule (starts next Monday).  This very well may be the last leg of my initial 5 year running journey.  Time to nail that sub-3 marathon and earn myself a qualifying spot in Boston 2019!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

June mileage: 89 miles  
I have two weeks of no training scheduled and then I will start up WDW marathon training in July. I'm excited for what the next several months have in store!


----------



## McNs

June summary. Solid month, a couple of injuries meant I missed two weekends so a bit short on distance compared to previous months. I had joined the Strava climbing challenge (2500m) - with 5 days to go I still had 900m to go. Luckily I live in a hilly place so went for three morning runs each with over 200m of climbing, leaving just 70m for the last day. The legs were certainly feeling it towards the end of the week, and today's run was very slow...

Distance 156km, 97mi
Pace 5:06m/km, 8:12m/mi
Average HR 153bpm
Total Climbing 2553m

I'm also now on par with my 1000 mile goal for the year - finished June at 499 miles. 501 to go!


----------



## Disney at Heart

An occasional side stitch. I breathe deeply and exhale a few times and it goes away pretty quickly. 

Love all WS countries! Favorites are
Mexico: Three  Caballeros
Italy: Sergio
Japan/ Morocco: interesting stores!
France: Impressions de France because I ADORE the score, Les Halles
UK: British Revolution
Canada: Le Cellier-Chedder Cheese Soup, Filet Mignon, Maple Creme Brulle. (Still miss Off Kilter) 

June totals: 
101 miles
19.3 hours
11:27/ mi 
First month over 100 since January. And I was on vacation!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

June:
138 miles run
49 miles walk

I started tracking my walking, mainly to keep track of miles on the shoes.

Still taking it easy on on calf.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

Pace is actually better than last month because I was forced inside on a treadmill for some runs.  Those are a good bit faster.  

June:

Runs:   12
Pace:   13:57
Miles:  40.88



Nothing like getting up an hour before sunrise for a long run, getting dressed and about to walk out the door and hearing a huge clap of thunder!  My only hope is the temp cools down after this rain (it's 77 degrees now at sunrise) instead of becoming an outside sauna!


----------



## Sailormoon2

*June Mileage*: 37 miles. Which is so small, however, it makes sense as I had just completed my Marathon in May (which was a 101 mile month!) and have just been using June to recouperate, and begin training for a Fall Half, which will be my last shot at upping my Dopey POT!!!


----------



## jmasgat

SheHulk said:


> OK hive mind, I need cross training ideas. I got a phone call from the dermatologist today and they can't rule out that the thing on my heel that was biopsied was not a melanoma. So now I have to get a bigger hunk taken out of my heel by a plastic surgeon. Of course the first thing I asked was when will I be able to run and the nurse on the phone just made a little pained noise and said, "Not for a while". So now I'm freaking out before I even have an appointment. Running is my antianxiety medicine and I can't sit around for a month.
> Any cross training ideas that a) mimic intensity of running and b) won't interfere with a (sizeable) hole in my foot healing?



First, sending good thoughts your way on your heel.  I sincerely hope that the result is benign. As to the XT, cycling would be good for your cardio, and with proper form you can avoid your heel. Deep water running would be good--except I would not want to risk infection with pool water unless you could properly isolate your foot. Elliptical would also be good.  Of course, all of this necessitates gym membership.

Regardless, good luck with your heel.


----------



## SheHulk

Miranda said:


> Rowing maybe?  Pool running or swimming?  It might be safe for the wound to swim if you have a hydrocolloid bandage on it (ask your doctor, IANAD  )


 Thanks, rowing especially sounds good. Not a pool person but pool running might be ok. I don't understand how people who think running is boring, then can say they love swimming laps. The scenery doesn't even change!



jmasgat said:


> First, sending good thoughts your way on your heel.  I sincerely hope that the result is benign. As to the XT, cycling would be good for your cardio, and with proper form you can avoid your heel. Deep water running would be good--except I would not want to risk infection with pool water unless you could properly isolate your foot. Elliptical would also be good.  Of course, all of this necessitates gym membership.
> 
> Regardless, good luck with your heel.



Thanks. Funny I'm not worried about what is/was on my heel, I had it for a long time. The dermatologist said I need to have it removed and then my primary doctor said it's fine don't worry. After 15 years the dermatologist won out, now that I'm no longer on an HMO and the specialist doesn't need someone else's "permission" for insurance purposes. At least it had better not be malignant after all that time.
The way I cycle never comes close to the intensity of running. Maybe I'm doing it wrong. I do have a stationary bike though so if I could figure out how to really crank it that could work. It kind of depends on how big the hole is. The biopsy which was supposed to be minor is still not close to healing and it's been 2 weeks. My ds says the fact that I keep running on it doesn't help


----------



## Miranda

SheHulk said:


> The way I cycle never comes close to the intensity of running. Maybe I'm doing it wrong. I do have a stationary bike though so if I could figure out how to really crank it that could work. It kind of depends on how big the hole is. The biopsy which was supposed to be minor is still not close to healing and it's been 2 weeks. My ds says the fact that I keep running on it doesn't help


I also thought of cycling but wasn't sure if that might be too much on your heel.  I can't really get the intensity of running on my own when cycling, but I do like to go to spin classes and if your foot is ok just being in a shoe then that might also be good like @jmasgat suggested. I have clip in shoes for spinning, so I don't think my heels really take too much of a beating, since they are hanging off the back, and the spin instructor is good at getting the intensity up.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Germany is my favorite. Italy and France are close behind.

June Totals:

Distance: 77mi.  Being on Vaca the 1st half of the month really dropped the miles!
Pace: 8:39m/mi
Average HR 149 bpm  Taking 19 days off running caused this number to go up.  Also heat and humidity of Houston does not help!
Duration:  11:20


----------



## BikeFan

SheHulk said:


> OK hive mind, I need cross training ideas. I got a phone call from the dermatologist today and they can't rule out that the thing on my heel that was biopsied was not a melanoma. So now I have to get a bigger hunk taken out of my heel by a plastic surgeon. Of course the first thing I asked was when will I be able to run and the nurse on the phone just made a little pained noise and said, "Not for a while". So now I'm freaking out before I even have an appointment. Running is my antianxiety medicine and I can't sit around for a month.
> Any cross training ideas that a) mimic intensity of running and b) won't interfere with a (sizeable) hole in my foot healing?
> i



I'm a big fan of the stationary bike.  If you place the ball of your foot over the pedal axle, your heel should be unaffected, but you'll still get to work your legs and get some cardio.  

June summary:

217.7 miles
30:02:57 
8:17 min/mile

Ran 27/30 days.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your favorite country to visit in the World Showcase?



Mexico is always a must for us.  I don't love the boat ride but my kids love the "Mexican Small World".  We had the pleasure a few trips of getting stuck on it for about 20 minutes at the end.  That song....over and over and over.

I think Japan is gaining in popularity with my family.  We spent forever in that big store this past trip.


----------



## Wendy98

SheHulk said:


> OK hive mind, I need cross training ideas. I got a phone call from the dermatologist today and they can't rule out that the thing on my heel that was biopsied was not a melanoma. So now I have to get a bigger hunk taken out of my heel by a plastic surgeon. Of course the first thing I asked was when will I be able to run and the nurse on the phone just made a little pained noise and said, "Not for a while". So now I'm freaking out before I even have an appointment. Running is my antianxiety medicine and I can't sit around for a month.
> Any cross training ideas that a) mimic intensity of running and b) won't interfere with a (sizeable) hole in my foot healing?
> 
> Edit: ATTQOTD: Japan jumped to mind immediately, but then I realized I just like to shop and their store has to be the best. It's like asking which is your favorite child!
> 
> June training summary
> Total miles: 29.17 (partly vacation, partly foot biopsy)
> Average pace: 10:56/mi



I can never mimic the intensity of running.  I will ride that spin bike for hours sometimes, dripping in sweat and exhausted.  It just isn't the same as a hard run for me.  I would check with a doctor before attempting anything involving your foot.  Maybe do some upper body strength training?


----------



## Wendy98

June numbers:

Total miles ran: 233.8
Average Pace: 7:25/mile


----------



## camaker

*June Training Summary:*
Total miles: 64.4
Bonus miles: 7 on the elliptical 

Lost about 24 miles to a knee flare up as my current shoes seemed to reach the end of their useful miles and their replacement made things worse rather than better. Had to take the last week off to get the knee back under control and source new shoes. The good news is that today's run was better than the last, but the bad news is that there was still some knee pain so I'm not sure if it's done being upset or not.


----------



## sourire

ATYQOTD: France pavilion is my favorite.  Lucky enough to have traveled twice to France, and it's been so lovely each time.  While it's not quite the same in the middle of central FL, walking around "Paris" with wine in hand is about the closest thing this side of the Atlantic.  I love all of the countries, but when it comes down to it, I could spend hours in France.  Love the movie, the ambiance, the food - esp. Chefs de France, and sitting by the water with a flaky croissant from Les Halles!

*June Total:*
Total Miles: 63
Average Pace: 13:20 min/mi
Getting better at training slower (to race faster)!


----------



## SheHulk

Wendy98 said:


> I can never mimic the intensity of running.  I will ride that spin bike for hours sometimes, dripping in sweat and exhausted.  It just isn't the same as a hard run for me.  I would check with a doctor before attempting anything involving your foot.  Maybe do some upper body strength training?


Lord knows I could use upper body strength training.


----------



## McNs

ATT EPCOT QOTD - no idea at this stage but will be able to tell you October 10th after our first ever visit


----------



## FredtheDuck

June summary:
- 62 miles run, a new high for me
- June also saw me set a new 5k PR

ATTQOTD: I wish we had had more time in EPCOT during our last trip. We really only had time to eat (Monsieur Paul - mmmmm) and walk briefly through during a thunderstorm. I'll just have to make another visit to form an opinion!


----------



## GreatLakes

After 8 days of no running due to a minor outpatient procedure I went out and tested myself doing a mile today.  Felt great so back to marathon training tomorrow.  I also found out I am going to attend the work conference at the Dolphin in October so I'm excited about that.  If life goes to plan I'll qualify for Boston on Sunday and then get on a plane Monday so I'm not sure how much WDW running I'll get in.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are out for a run during a nice hot summer day and in the distance you see a sprinkler system. Do you:
> A. Run through it even if it means going out of your way.
> B. If the water happens to hit you great, if not.. no big deal.
> C. Avoid at all cost!



I see very few sprinklers when I run but I'd usually be in the B camp.  There is one area with one of those kids areas with water that shoots out of the ground that I have stopped at to dip my head into on hot days though.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss side stitches. When was the last time you had to deal with them? Do they come and go at random times? When you get one, do you find you are more likely to experience them on the next run? What do you do when you get one to reduce the feeling?



I don't get them often but when I do it is usually because I ran too close to a meal and am under hydrated.  I follow the old press on it and lean into it method for a bit and it makes it feel better pretty quickly.



LSUlakes said:


> *OFF TOPIC:
> *
> I booked our trip for April 13-21 this morning and I am hoping to get to meet those of you who are running the Dark Side weekend. Well while filling out the guest list of who is coming on the trip with us I had a "O Snap" moment. I called DW and said hey we agree on the first name right? She was a bit confused, and then I said and we are good on the middle name we mentioned as well right? She started to panic and was wondering why I'm asking all this. I told her I have to put our sons name down on the list and its a pain in the butt to change it. She starts laughing at the fact that WDW booking finalized our child's name. Which I thought was funny as well. Little guy still has 6-7 weeks in the womb and has a Disney trip booked! Something to think about, what if you are not finding out what you are having while planning a trip and therefore dont know the name??? lol This story is probably just a lot more funny in my head than it actually is. Thanks for reading though!



Fun story.  We had our boy name the same day we found out we were pregnant.  We never did settle on a girl's name but it became a moot point.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your favorite country to visit in the World Showcase?



I love everywhere in the World Showcase but I'd have to say France.  Great food, I love the movie, and I've probably bought more merchandise there than anywhere else in the WS.



SheHulk said:


> OK hive mind, I need cross training ideas. I got a phone call from the dermatologist today and they can't rule out that the thing on my heel that was biopsied was not a melanoma. So now I have to get a bigger hunk taken out of my heel by a plastic surgeon. Of course the first thing I asked was when will I be able to run and the nurse on the phone just made a little pained noise and said, "Not for a while". So now I'm freaking out before I even have an appointment. Running is my antianxiety medicine and I can't sit around for a month.
> Any cross training ideas that a) mimic intensity of running and b) won't interfere with a (sizeable) hole in my foot healing?
> 
> Edit: ATTQOTD: Japan jumped to mind immediately, but then I realized I just like to shop and their store has to be the best. It's like asking which is your favorite child!
> 
> June training summary
> Total miles: 29.17 (partly vacation, partly foot biopsy)
> Average pace: 10:56/mi



Hope it comes back as nothing to worry about.  I'd suggest lap swimming.  You get the cardio and full body workout with less stress thanks to the buoyancy.

Those of you that have trouble finding the same intensity as running on a bike should try to get out on the road and ride some hills.  Overall I find the bike easier than running because on downhills and flats you can sit and coast to recover which doesn't really work on a run.  If you stop moving your legs you kind of just stop.  At the same time a hard grind up a hill I fund much harder on a bike than on a run, all things being equal, and I have burned my lungs out on some nice climbs.


----------



## sky13

June - ran a total of 27.5 miles. Not as much as I was running in the first part of the year, but much better than May (less than 2 miles).

I need to gear up a bit though as I do have a 18.45km race coming up in two weeks! Nervous about the distance (I know I can still do 10km distances, but more than that seems a bit of a stretch right now), but also excited to be running!

Quick question here - when do you feel like you're jogging and when do you feel like you're running? Do you distinguish between the two?


----------



## opusone

sky13 said:


> Quick question here - when do you feel like you're jogging and when do you feel like you're running? Do you distinguish between the two?



No distinction... you are always running, there is just a wide spectrum of possible paces.


----------



## dis_or_dat

June:
Total: 66.7
Pace: 12:00 (and getting slower!)

June starts the major decline of mileage after hitting my 2nd trimester goals of 30-40+ mpw.  With vacations and 2 weeks of heat waves, kiddo out of school, and giant belly, it's been hard to get any run time.  Even 3 miles without a bladder break has become a herculean effort.  Plus, I've been having significant piriformis(?) or sciatica pain when I run, so it's been very frustrating.  Tried the elliptical for the first time a few days ago and I plan on using it more often as the running gets more difficult.


----------



## JulieODC

The Epcot question is harder than I expected!! Mexico is fun - love the vibe inside! France has my all time favorite drink and good food! Love the details inside Morocco, and the gardens and areas inside Canada. DH and girls LOVE the trains in Germany.


----------



## DopeyBadger

QOTD: You've been approached by a publishing company that wants you to write a book about your running journey.  They want to know what the title of your book would be.  There are two contingencies on their request:

1) The book title can be no more than 15 words.
2) You may not explain the title.  Like a good book, the title must stand alone.  Thus, your post may only contain the book title (not including ATTQOTD).

Also, @disneydaydreamer33 you've got the next QOTD on 7/4 (or 7/5, your choice)!

ATTQOTD: If you want it, PROVE IT, by doing what is necessary to get it!


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your favorite country to visit in the World Showcase?



ATFQOTD: I really enjoy Germany. Between Karamell-Kuche and Biergarten this pavilion has my dining plans pretty well covered.

June Mileage:
Miles: 129.76
Total Time: 23:19
Average Pace: 10:46

June has been the ramp up to training for a fall marathon. That's the second highest mileage I've had and the first time I managed to earn the 200 km badge on Strava. (Previous high mileage months included indoor runs.) I've really been feeling the mileage this month, and it's been really wearing on me, making things feel a big more challenging than I'd like. I'm hoping that I'll start to respond better soon, as I know neither the mileage nor the temperatures are going down for a while.

Edit to add: 


DopeyBadger said:


> QOTD: You've been approached by a publishing company that wants you to write a book about your running journey.  They want to know what the title of your book would be.


_It seemed like a good idea at the time._


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Will Run For Free Bananas (And Other Semi-Humorous Running Anecdotes)


----------



## PCFriar80

DopeyBadger said:


> QOTD: You've been approached by a publishing company that wants you to write a book about your running journey.  They want to know what the title of your book would be.  There are two contingencies on their request:
> 
> 1) The book title can be no more than 15 words.
> 2) You may not explain the title.  Like a good book, the title must stand alone.  Thus, your post may only contain the book title (not including ATTQOTD).



Stride right; One step at a time.


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> QOTD: You've been approached by a publishing company that wants you to write a book about your running journey.  They want to know what the title of your book would be.  There are two contingencies on their request:
> 
> 1) The book title can be no more than 15 words.
> 2) You may not explain the title.  Like a good book, the title must stand alone.  Thus, your post may only contain the book title (not including ATTQOTD).



Running Around The World, One Beer At A Time


----------



## opusone

DopeyBadger said:


> QOTD: You've been approached by a publishing company that wants you to write a book about your running journey. They want to know what the title of your book would be.



_Running in Circles for 30 Years: From Middle of the Pack to Middle of the Pack_


----------



## sourire

_The Boss Made Me Do It: The time is right for racin' in the street._


----------



## jmasgat

_Wait...What...I'm 50? Confessions of an Adult-Onset Athlete_


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: 

_Melissa or: How I Learned to Stop Hate Running and Love the Marathon _


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:

_How I Earned a Wall of Medals But Never Won A Race_


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: _Better Late Than Never: From Can't Run 1 to 13.1 Done_


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> QOTD: You've been approached by a publishing company that wants you to write a book about your running journey. They want to know what the title of your book would be. There are two contingencies on their request:
> 
> 1) The book title can be no more than 15 words.
> 2) You may not explain the title. Like a good book, the title must stand alone. Thus, your post may only contain the book title (not including ATTQOTD).


_Who knew running could actually be fun!_


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:_ Finding Joy in the Journey as an Average Runner_


----------



## SarahDisney

By the way ... it's a good thing that this is a theoretical exercise. If these were actually published books ... my reading list would be very long right now. Lots of interesting-sounding titles here!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: _You like to run? Like for fun??_


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: The Comeback Kid
Or,
Don't ""thumbs up" me, I've been running longer than you've been alive!


----------



## MrsHull

I did run the trail race on Friday night and @LSUlakes was right-- the snot disappeared not long into the run. I finished in about 1:09, but wound up walking a good portion of it with a woman whose headlight had gone out. 

The best part: the after-party had plentiful snacks, music, and moonshine drinks. 

The bad: the course was only marked for the first mile and a half. After that, the guiding tea lights were nowhere to be found. 

The worst: there were no volunteers on the trail and somebody fell and got hurt. Runners spread the news by word of mouth, but I'm not sure how long it took to get her out of there. Thank God no one collapsed or had a heart attack. They wouldn't have made it. 

Would I do it again? Yes, with lower expectations for safety on the trail, understanding that I would be pretty much on my own.


----------



## PCFriar80

I was going to send a lot of "likes", but instead I'll interrupt today's QOTD response parade by saying the there are a lot of creative runners and responses to today's question!   But then I got to thinking that all runners have to be quick on their feet one way or the other!


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: _"My Runs: Finding Port-A-Potties and Catching the Unicorn"_


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: _A Redhead Runs: Confessions of an Average, Gimpy Runner_


----------



## Sailormoon2

ATTQOTD: _Hate to Train, Love to Run!_


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Real Women Sweat Pink

Also the title of my first runDisney marathon trip report


----------



## MrsHull

ATTQOTD: One step at a time: A year in the life of a wanna-be runner


----------



## Chasing Dopey

As much as I hate skipping ahead on the thread, a busy several weeks in and out of town have made it necessary. There simply is no catching up sometimes. I hate that, too, because I know I'm missing some good stuff. Oh, well.

June Total: 143.3 miles
This is big deal for me. It's also exhausting. MCM training has officially begun, it only goes up from here, and to keep this up will require a better diet and more sleep. But I can already tell the high volume of slow miles is paying dividends. I just hope I can hang on!

ATTQOTD: 
_Persist: Rehab, Rinse, Repeat_


----------



## DIS-OH

I posed the book title QOTD to my husband.  

His ATTQOTD: Calf Cramps and Bloody Nipples:  My Running Saga


----------



## LSUlakes

DopeyBadger said:


> QOTD: You've been approached by a publishing company that wants you to write a book about your running journey.  They want to know what the title of your book would be.  There are two contingencies on their request:
> 
> 1) The book title can be no more than 15 words.
> 2) You may not explain the title.  Like a good book, the title must stand alone.  Thus, your post may only contain the book title (not including ATTQOTD).
> 
> Also, @disneydaydreamer33 you've got the next QOTD on 7/4 (or 7/5, your choice)!
> 
> ATTQOTD: If you want it, PROVE IT, by doing what is necessary to get it!




ATTQOTD - Runners and Drinkers


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> ATTQOTD - Runners and Drinkers


I like it!  My new definition of R&D!  Say goodbye to Research and Development!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> ATTQOTD - Runners and Drinkers



Or more commonly known as Hashers


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

I've been trying to think of something appropriate or clever or, preferably, appropriate and clever; but nothing is really coming to mind. I guess I'll go with

_Finding My Pace: Confidence in Running_

Alternative Titles:

_Beyoncé: A Book Not About Beyoncé

Puzzles
_
Why is it called "Puzzles?" That's the puzzle.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD:
I'm (not) a runner


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Happy 4th of July!!!!
OK thanks for the tag @DopeyBadger here goes:
Question of the Day
If you could describe your running experience *this year* in 3 words they would be . . . 


I tag @Ariel484 for tomorrow's question!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: Trying Something New


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:  Hot and cold


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Where's the initiative?


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD: Inconsistent, I am.


----------



## Sailormoon2

ATTQOTD: *Backsliding despite consistency!*


----------



## FFigawi

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Question of the Day
> If you could describe your running experience *this year* in 3 words they would be . . .



Running? What running?


----------



## JulieODC

Surprise! Two halfs!


----------



## ZellyB

Coast to Coast.


----------



## baxter24

Ran a marathon!


----------



## opusone

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Question of the Day
> If you could describe your running experience *this year* in 3 words they would be . . .



Running injury-free!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Too Darn Hot!


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Finish Line Ahead!

I'll have a full report either later today or tomorrow, but ... survived my 5K. I had two goals in mind - an easily achievable goal and a "maybe if I'm having a good day" goal. Blew past the achievable goal. Might have reached the good day goal if I hadn't been so thirsty.
Moral of the story: If you're someone who normally runs with a water bottle, bring a water bottle to races. Don't rely on the water stops.


----------



## MrsHull

ATTQOTD: All the Medals


----------



## The Expert

Stealing @ZellyB's answer...Coast to Coast... and adding my own:

Castle to Chateau!


----------



## roxymama

I got behind on disboards while doing all the family things.   These are fun questions this week!

Yesterday's qotd:  Faith, Trust and Eat my Dust.

Today:  Finished with wings


----------



## Wendy98

16 hot and humid miles today.  I only counted 14 (7:13/mile pace).  I was wondering why my watch wasn't beeping for my first mile--I knew I was well past when it should beep.  I never look down at my watch the first mile because it is a slow warm up mile.  When I finally did look, it said I had gone .45 miles with a 23:30/mile pace.  Stupid gps satellites.  I had went into the bathroom before I started and I guess I lost my connection.  I ran back to my starting point and then did my 14 miles.  It would have bugged me to no end to not have started at the beginning.  There was some shade on a few miles but long patches of the blazing sun.  I was going to do a 5k today but I wanted to get a longer workout in.  If I race a 5k hard, I am done for the day.

Yesterday ATTQOTD:  "Put This Book Down, Shut the Computer, and GO RUN"

Today's ATTQOTD:  Still hitting PR


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: Break 3 hours?


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> If you could describe your running experience *this year* in 3 words they would be . . .



48.6!  Er, 35.5...


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: The Comeback Kid


----------



## Z-Knight

CheapRunnerMike said:


> 48.6!  Er, 35.5...



35.5....oh, yeah, here is my custom shirt (coming in a few days)...


----------



## rteetz

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Happy 4th of July!!!!
> OK thanks for the tag @DopeyBadger here goes:
> Question of the Day
> If you could describe your running experience *this year* in 3 words they would be . . .


Run for bling


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

My 31st Peachtree Road Race is in the books. My goal was sub 50, as I've been within 30 seconds the last 2 years.

Drum roll please...

Un-Official Published results: 47:45! (47:49 on my watch).

It was hot and humid (although maybe not quite as bad as last year.)

Around mile 4.5 or 5, I was really ready to hit the 'Pause' button and step to the curb. I had to give myself a little pep talk, and kept pushing. As in my last 3 races, one of the things that kept me going was posting a goal here, and knowing it would be more fun posting that I beat it, rather than I didn't make it.

I have to point this out: when I posted my sub 50 goal, @DopeyBadger said this:


DopeyBadger said:


> Given your recent 5k effort of 22:53, the race equivalency calculator says a 47:44 10k is a good goal to have.



At the time, I thought that was impossible, given the course and the heat, but obviously the science of predicting race times knows more than I do.

Have a good 4th Everyone!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD More miles matter


----------



## SheHulk

Wendy98 said:


> 16 hot and humid miles today.  I only counted 14 (7:13/mile pace).  I was wondering why my watch wasn't beeping for my first mile--I knew I was well past when it should beep.  I never look down at my watch the first mile because it is a slow warm up mile.  When I finally did look, it said I had gone .45 miles with a 23:30/mile pace.  Stupid gps satellites.  I had went into the bathroom before I started and I guess I lost my connection.  I ran back to my starting point and then did my 14 miles.  It would have bugged me to no end to not have started at the beginning.  There was some shade on a few miles but long patches of the blazing sun.  I was going to do a 5k today but I wanted to get a longer workout in.  If I race a 5k hard, I am done for the day.
> 
> Yesterday ATTQOTD:  "Put This Book Down, Shut the Computer, and GO RUN"
> 
> Today's ATTQOTD:  Still hitting PR


I couldn't "like" this post. I would throw my watch on the ground and stomp on it if it did that to me.


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My 31st Peachtree Road Race is in the books. My goal was sub 50, as I've been within 30 seconds the last 2 years.
> 
> Drum roll please...
> 
> Un-Official Published results: 47:45! (47:49 on my watch).
> 
> It was hot and humid (although maybe not quite as bad as last year.)
> 
> Around mile 4.5 or 5, I was really ready to hit the 'Pause' button and step to the curb. I had to give myself a little pep talk, and kept pushing. As in my last 3 races, one of the things that kept me going was posting a goal here, and knowing it would be more fun posting that I beat it, rather than I didn't make it.
> 
> I have to point this out: when I posted my sub 50 goal, @DopeyBadger said this:
> 
> 
> At the time, I thought that was impossible, given the course and the heat, but obviously the science of predicting race times knows more than I do.
> 
> Have a good 4th Everyone!



Congrats!  Trust the #Math!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Screwed Up Back


----------



## Disney at Heart

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My 31st Peachtree Road Race is in the books. My goal was sub 50, as I've been within 30 seconds the last 2 years.
> 
> Drum roll please...
> 
> Un-Official Published results: 47:45! (47:49 on my watch).
> 
> It was hot and humid (although maybe not quite as bad as last year.)
> 
> Around mile 4.5 or 5, I was really ready to hit the 'Pause' button and step to the curb. I had to give myself a little pep talk, and kept pushing. As in my last 3 races, one of the things that kept me going was posting a goal here, and knowing it would be more fun posting that I beat it, rather than I didn't make it.
> 
> I have to point this out: when I posted my sub 50 goal, @DopeyBadger said this:
> 
> 
> At the time, I thought that was impossible, given the course and the heat, but obviously the science of predicting race times knows more than I do.
> 
> Have a good 4th Everyone!


Congrats!!! You are awesome!
I do not do well with heat and humidity. 1:08:50 for me. A slow slog, a PP stop, and a short visit with friends who were cheering at the Shepard Center contributed to my "satisfactory" time. Those at Shepard Center are so inspirational and really make me grateful for having the ability to move.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Question of the Day
> If you could describe your running experience *this year* in 3 words they would be . . .
> !


Ankle finally won 

(Ask this again come November)


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  

Sucking family in


----------



## Ariel484

Good morning, Disney runners!

*QOTD* (possibly a repeat, oops!): A bit of a silly one depending on where you go with it (see my answer below)...What is your dream race (EDIT: can be an existing race or one that doesn't exist..._yet_)? Location/course, swag, bling, disciplines (doesn't have to be just running since I know we have triathletes here!), distance, etc.?

ATTQOTD: Worldwide Disney race! Somehow you have to race through ALL parks worldwide to get the bling! The final medal would incorporate all 6 castles on a globe (so the appropriate castle is in its appropriate location on the medal)...distance would be, uhhh...well pretty long since it would involve flying!  Swag would includes lifetime APs to all parks. Disciplines - just running (unless you count flying from park to park.....).

Maybe I should add in the cruise ships too? You have to hit all parks and sail all 4 ships! Clearly this will be an expensive race that will take a loooooooong time. I can dream! 

I tag @ZellyB for tomorrow's question!


----------



## sourire

ATYQOTD: marathon on mind


----------



## FFigawi

Ariel484 said:


> Good morning, Disney runners!
> 
> *QOTD* (possibly a repeat, oops!): A bit of a silly one depending on where you go with it (see my answer below)...What is your dream race? Location/course, swag, bling, disciplines (doesn't have to be just running since I know we have triathletes here!), distance, etc.?



My dream race would be a Ragnar-style triathlon along the Florida coast. I'm not sure what distance I'd use for each leg, but the legs would be the standard swim/bike/run all the way from the border to Key West down Route 1 and A1A. 



> ATTQOTD: Worldwide Disney race! Somehow you have to race through ALL parks worldwide to get the bling! The final medal would incorporate all 6 castles on a globe (so the appropriate castle is in its appropriate location on the medal)...distance would be, uhhh...well pretty long since it would involve flying!  Swag would includes lifetime APs to all parks. Disciplines - just running (unless you count flying from park to park.....).
> 
> Maybe I should add in the cruise ships too? You have to hit all parks and sail all 4 ships! Clearly this will be an expensive race that will take a loooooooong time. I can dream!



A friend of mine organized the 7 marathons on 7 continents in 7 days race. Maybe we can get him going in this.


----------



## Ariel484

FFigawi said:


> A friend of mine organized the 7 marathons on 7 continents in 7 days race. Maybe we can get him going in this.


Yes! 6 parks in 6 days! The entry fee would be...significant.


----------



## DopeyBadger

On behalf of @LSUlakes,

This week we have the following folks with races this week!

A few already occurred:

04 - @tigger536 - Peachtree Road Race (1:00:00 / N/A)
04 - @Disney at Heart - Peachtree Road Race 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - @OldSlowGoofyGuy - Peachtree Road Race 10k (49:59 / N/A)
04 - @SarahDisney - NYCRUNS Firecracker 5k (36:00 / N/A)

and a few still to come!

06 - @LSUlakes - The Bear Run 5 Miler (59:59 / N/A)
08 - @michigandergirl - Grand Traverse Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
08 - @KSellers88 - Big Dog Heat Wave 5 Miler (NG / N/A)
08 - @The Expert - Park City Trail Series 10k (NG / N/A)
09 - @Keels - Mayor's Tri (NG / N/A)
09 - @pixarmom - Pewaukee Tri (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this week! If you would like to revise your goal or have any other changes that need to be made please let me know. If anyone would like to add a race to the list, let me know and I will gladly add it for you! Good luck!!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Catching up today:

ATYQOTD: Finally Got Serious



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> 47:45! (47:49 on my watch).



Blew way past your goal - congrats!!!



Ariel484 said:


> *QOTD* (possibly a repeat, oops!): A bit of a silly one depending on where you go with it (see my answer below)...What is your dream race? Location/course, swag, bling, disciplines (doesn't have to be just running since I know we have triathletes here!), distance, etc.?



I'm having a tough time deciding... 

At some point, I'd like to do a half in Big Sur. I'm from northern California and Big Sur to me is the most beautiful place in the world. There's a half that exists already that starts in Monterey, but it isn't quite the area I would want. And there's a full (Big Sur International) that runs through the best parts of Big Sur, but it doesn't offer a half and I don't think I'll ever do a full. In terms of swag and bling, it's cold there, so a long-sleeve tech shirt that highlights the scenery would be lovely, plus maybe discounted admission to the aquarium . A medal that highlights the same (beaches, redwoods, fog) would be lovely.

My second choice would be a winter race at WDW that doesn't require waking up at 3:30 (or earlier) in the morning and goes through the MK, including the castle. I've never done a Disney race, so I can't speak from experience about what I'd like to see more or less of. As best I can tell, RunDisney is already good with bling and swag, but I would love to see discounted theme park admission or MYW packages for racers.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  This is hard because my imagination can get out of hand sometimes.  Especially when I start pretending like my body could keep up 

Because I'm more of a night runner/part vampire...
I'd "enjoy" a night race in WDW that starts with corrals on main street and watching the projection show and fireworks show so I'm not bored and am distracted while waiting.  And everyone sits on blankets on the ground and doesn't stand in my way until race start.  Let's just say we are running a marathon for funsies since this is pretend.   Then run through all the lit up parks and all the character stops have elaborate lit up scenes for us. Oh and I'd have dis-board pacers coming in and out at different segments of the course to run with me and we'd all wear wings and sparkley skirts  Finish with a beer garden type atmosphere under a huge tent with with giant steins of beer and mickey shaped pretzels etc.  Or just use the biergarten.  The medal is minnie mouse themed and lights up, obviously.  Champagne and chocolate service on the monorail back to my deluxe hotel for late night room service on my balcony and a soak in my giant tub.  Or leave the hot tubs open for me.  Let's say the Polynesian, that'll do.  Then I sleep in the whole next morning.  And by the way...my bib, shirt, and pre-ordered merch came in the mail a month before the race so I can just skip the expo.  Because I'm dreaming right?


----------



## SarahDisney

Ariel484 said:


> *QOTD* (possibly a repeat, oops!): A bit of a silly one depending on where you go with it (see my answer below)...What is your dream race? Location/course, swag, bling, disciplines (doesn't have to be just running since I know we have triathletes here!), distance, etc.?



Harry Potter Race at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.
I think I'd prefer Florida, but only if they can get both sections in. If it's only one section, California is fine. I'm not picky about the distance (although I'd like a 10K or half), and the medal should be the Hogwarts crest. Also ... when you register you pick your house, and the house you choose is on your bib and is the color of the ribbon on your medal.


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  This is hard because my imagination can get out of hand sometimes.  Especially when I start pretending like my body could keep up
> 
> Because I'm more of a night runner/part vampire...
> I'd "enjoy" a night race in WDW that starts with corrals on main street and watching the projection show and fireworks show so I'm not bored and am distracted while waiting.  And everyone sits on blankets on the ground and doesn't stand in my way until race start.  Let's just say we are running a marathon for funsies since this is pretend.   Then run through all the lit up parks and all the character stops have elaborate lit up scenes for us. Oh and I'd have dis-board pacers coming in and out at different segments of the course to run with me and we'd all wear wings and sparkley skirts  Finish with a beer garden type atmosphere under a huge tent with with giant steins of beer and mickey shaped pretzels etc.  Or just use the biergarten.  The medal is minnie mouse themed and lights up, obviously.  Champagne and chocolate service on the monorail back to my deluxe hotel for late night room service on my balcony and a soak in my giant tub.  Or leave the hot tubs open for me.  Let's say the Polynesian, that'll do.  Then I sleep in the whole next morning.  And by the way...my bib, shirt, and pre-ordered merch came in the mail a month before the race so I can just skip the expo.  Because I'm dreaming right?


OMG I love this entire scenario!  ESPECIALLY the night race through the lit-up parks...I really hope Disney brings back a night race someday.


----------



## Ariel484

SarahDisney said:


> Harry Potter Race at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.
> I think I'd prefer Florida, but only if they can get both sections in. If it's only one section, California is fine. I'm not picky about the distance (although I'd like a 10K or half), and the medal should be the Hogwarts crest. Also ... when you register you pick your house, and the house you choose is on your bib and is the color of the ribbon on your medal.


OMG I LOVE THIS TOO.  You and @roxymama have been reading my dream journal, haven't you??


----------



## FredtheDuck

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  This is hard because my imagination can get out of hand sometimes.  Especially when I start pretending like my body could keep up
> 
> Because I'm more of a night runner/part vampire...
> I'd "enjoy" a night race in WDW that starts with corrals on main street and watching the projection show and fireworks show so I'm not bored and am distracted while waiting.  And everyone sits on blankets on the ground and doesn't stand in my way until race start.  Let's just say we are running a marathon for funsies since this is pretend.   Then run through all the lit up parks and all the character stops have elaborate lit up scenes for us. Oh and I'd have dis-board pacers coming in and out at different segments of the course to run with me and we'd all wear wings and sparkley skirts  Finish with a beer garden type atmosphere under a huge tent with with giant steins of beer and mickey shaped pretzels etc.  Or just use the biergarten.  The medal is minnie mouse themed and lights up, obviously.  Champagne and chocolate service on the monorail back to my deluxe hotel for late night room service on my balcony and a soak in my giant tub.  Or leave the hot tubs open for me.  Let's say the Polynesian, that'll do.  Then I sleep in the whole next morning.  And by the way...my bib, shirt, and pre-ordered merch came in the mail a month before the race so I can just skip the expo.  Because I'm dreaming right?



This would be AMAZING, except I'd only do the half : )


----------



## Anisum

Ariel484 said:


> *QOTD* (possibly a repeat, oops!): A bit of a silly one depending on where you go with it (see my answer below)...What is your dream race? Location/course, swag, bling, disciplines (doesn't have to be just running since I know we have triathletes here!), distance, etc.?



All right, so I have few contenders.

A splash and dash. Just running and swimming, no pesky cycling required. They exist, I just don't have any near me. I think a 1.5078 swim and a 10 mile run would be great since that would be 10 nautical miles. It could be divided up into difference portions.

I love @Ariel484's idea for a Worldwide Disney race that includes the cruise ships and I would like to run with the cruise ship idea and say either a ship to ship race held on the rare occasions when two Disney ships meet in port (usually in Nassau or Grand Cayman) where you start on one ship, run around the promenade, off the ship, through the port (for extra length) then onto the other ship, around the promenade to the finish. Logistically this would be a nightmare because it would require certain parts of the ship be closed off to non runners and it involves steps but it would be wonderful and the medal could be the two Disney ships. 

I also like the idea of each of the ships having a race in a location that's specific to one of their normal routes. For the Magic it would be somewhere in Europe, the Wonder would be either Alaska or along the Panama Canal, the Fantasy in the Caribbean, and the Dream on Castaway or Nassau. You'd get different medals for doing multiple ships in a year. For Magic and Wonder it would be an Atlantic to Pacific medal or a Magic Class medal, the Dream and the Fantasy it would be a Southern Sailing medal or a Dream Class medal. For Wonder and Dream it would be passing the torch (Wonder used to do the Dream's 3-4 day itinerary), same for Fantasy and Magic, but for Wonder and Fantasy it would be across the canal and for Magic and Dream it would be across the Atlantic. Get all four for a Grand Slam.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> *QOTD* (possibly a repeat, oops!): A bit of a silly one depending on where you go with it (see my answer below)...What is your dream race? Location/course, swag, bling, disciplines (doesn't have to be just running since I know we have triathletes here!), distance, etc.?


Hmmmmm..... 

Well I suppose my dream race would be at Disney. I think a half marathon starting at the Magic Kingdom with a castle fireworks start. Corrals are on Main Street and you run through the castle to start. Theme would be Pixar. Course would run to DHS through Toy Story land and finish in Epcot. Bling would be woody for the 10K and buzz for the half and the challenge medal has both of them in the flying scene saying you've got a friend in me.


----------



## Miranda

I did like having a night race.  I did the last nighttime W&D, so with it being cut short, I never got to see AK at night.  I remember seeing most of HS, and running through the Osborne Lights was amazing, I spent like 10 minutes walking around through there and taking photos and video.  But it was so hot that night and the long wait to get the race started and I was already tired from a couple park days, that I don't really remember running through Epcot that much.   I guess to be fair, we didn't really run through that much of the memorable parts (World Showcase) of Epcot anyway, though.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (Monday): From "I'm not a runner" to Runaholic

ATTQOTD (Tuesday): It's an addiction.

ATTQOTD (today): I love the worldwide Disney race idea! I would love some sort of Halloween themed night race at Disney World that would go through all of the parks and spend more time in the parks. Something similar to the Halloween party, but throughout all of the parks rather than only the Magic Kingdom. My favorite Halloween movie is Hocus Pocus, so the Sanderson sisters have to be part of the race in some way!


----------



## camaker

A little behind here, so let's see...

ATDBYQOTD:  Late To the Running Game (subtitled:  The Mouse Made Me Do It)

ATYQOTD:  Getting faster, painfully

ATTQOTD:  I love all the Disney and Harry Potter ideas that have been tossed out there, but for me I'm going to stay conventional and preexisting.  My dream race right now is the London Marathon.  I absolutely loved the city the one time I was there and the opportunity to run through it with all the historic landmarks would be phenomenal!


----------



## Ariel484

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  I love all the Disney and Harry Potter ideas that have been tossed out there, but for me I'm going to stay conventional and preexisting.  My dream race right now is the London Marathon.  I absolutely loved the city the one time I was there and the opportunity to run through it with all the historic landmarks would be phenomenal!


A neighbor ran London last year and absolutely loved it (it's a lottery, right? She was a charity runner).   Hope you get to do it someday!


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> Harry Potter Race at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.
> I think I'd prefer Florida, but only if they can get both sections in. If it's only one section, California is fine. I'm not picky about the distance (although I'd like a 10K or half), and the medal should be the Hogwarts crest. Also ... when you register you pick your house, and the house you choose is on your bib and is the color of the ribbon on your medal.



Sign me up.  TEAM HUFFLEPUFF!  (question...what percentage of course-cutters will be slytherin?)


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I second @SarahDisney with a wizarding world race!!!  I would love that so much. 

Now I have to figure out a question for tomorrow.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Ariel484 said:


> *QOTD* (possibly a repeat, oops!): A bit of a silly one depending on where you go with it (see my answer below)...What is your dream race? Location/course, swag, bling, disciplines (doesn't have to be just running since I know we have triathletes here!), distance, etc.?



*Ironman Lake Buena Vista*
2.4 mile 2-Loop Swim of Lake Buena Vista at Disney Springs, exiting at The Landing and running through Disney Springs to T1, located in the world-famous Disney Springs Parking Garage!






The 112 mile bike course would start from the world-famous Disney Springs Parking Garage and head off towards Animal Kingdom, looping around the park on service roads (as awesome as riding in the parks would be it just can't be done), then heading up towards Magic Kingdom (sort of a reverse of the WDW Marathon route) and looping around the park again on the service road, then zipping by the Contemporary and Wilderness Lodge, turning down part Fort Wilderness and Golden Oak towards Epcot where we would again do a backstage loop of the park on the service roads (watch for those 'Speed Tables'!).  Then we would head south on World Drive down to 192 and head out for the big non-Disney loop.  We are about 30 miles in at this point.  The non-Disney loop would take us out in the countryside and up towards Clermont and Minneola before turning back around to eventually hook up again with 192.  Then it is back into WDW where we ride past Disney Springs in the opposite direction, head back towards Old Key West where you do a quick zip through the resort, then back past Saratoga Springs with a quick zip through that resort and then finally back to the world-famous Disney Springs Parking Garage for T2.






For the final 26.2 mile run we would once again start out from the world-famous Disney Springs Parking Garage and head off towards Epcot.  Basically we would run the current WDW Marathon in reverse, minus the wasteland known as WWoS, and the finish would be through the "streets" of Disney Springs, where there is lots of food and drink available for everyone when they finish. 



FFigawi said:


> My dream race would be a Ragnar-style triathlon along the Florida coast. I'm not sure what distance I'd use for each leg, but the legs would be the standard swim/bike/run all the way from the border to Key West down Route 1 and A1A.



Hmm, how about a Ragnar-style Ragnar on that basic route 



Z-Knight said:


> 35.5....oh, yeah, here is my custom shirt (coming in a few days)...
> 
> View attachment 248735



Awesome, I love it!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  This is hard because my imagination can get out of hand sometimes.  Especially when I start pretending like my body could keep up
> 
> Because I'm more of a night runner/part vampire...
> I'd "enjoy" a night race in WDW that starts with corrals on main street and watching the projection show and fireworks show so I'm not bored and am distracted while waiting.  And everyone sits on blankets on the ground and doesn't stand in my way until race start.  Let's just say we are running a marathon for funsies since this is pretend.   Then run through all the lit up parks and all the character stops have elaborate lit up scenes for us. Oh and I'd have dis-board pacers coming in and out at different segments of the course to run with me and we'd all wear wings and sparkley skirts  Finish with a beer garden type atmosphere under a huge tent with with giant steins of beer and mickey shaped pretzels etc.  Or just use the biergarten.  The medal is minnie mouse themed and lights up, obviously.  Champagne and chocolate service on the monorail back to my deluxe hotel for late night room service on my balcony and a soak in my giant tub.  Or leave the hot tubs open for me.  Let's say the Polynesian, that'll do.  Then I sleep in the whole next morning.  And by the way...my bib, shirt, and pre-ordered merch came in the mail a month before the race so I can just skip the expo.  Because I'm dreaming right?



I'll be a sparkly skirted (and sparkly visor-ed) pacer for you any day @roxymama!  You had me even before the mention of a beer garden


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> Sign me up.  TEAM HUFFLEPUFF!  (question...what percentage of course-cutters will be slytherin?)


They are a cunning bunch! 


ZellyB said:


> Now I have to figure out a question for tomorrow.





CheapRunnerMike said:


> *Ironman Lake Buena Vista*
> 2.4 mile 2-Loop Swim of Lake Buena Vista at Disney Springs, exiting at The Landing and running through Disney Springs to T1, located in the world-famous Disney Springs Parking Garage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 112 mile bike course would start from the world-famous Disney Springs Parking Garage and head off towards Animal Kingdom, looping around the park on service roads (as awesome as riding in the parks would be it just can't be done), then heading up towards Magic Kingdom (sort of a reverse of the WDW Marathon route) and looping around the park again on the service road, then zipping by the Contemporary and Wilderness Lodge, turning down part Fort Wilderness and Golden Oak towards Epcot where we would again do a backstage loop of the park on the service roads (watch for those 'Speed Tables'!).  Then we would head south on World Drive down to 192 and head out for the big non-Disney loop.  We are about 30 miles in at this point.  The non-Disney loop would take us out in the countryside and up towards Clermont and Minneola before turning back around to eventually hook up again with 192.  Then it is back into WDW where we ride past Disney Springs in the opposite direction, head back towards Old Key West where you do a quick zip through the resort, then back past Saratoga Springs with a quick zip through that resort and then finally back to the world-famous Disney Springs Parking Garage for T2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the final 26.2 mile run we would once again start out from the world-famous Disney Springs Parking Garage and head off towards Epcot.  Basically we would run the current WDW Marathon in reverse, minus the wasteland known as WWoS, and the finish would be through the "streets" of Disney Springs, where there is lots of food and drink available for everyone when they finish.




This would get me to train for an Ironman!  Also, legit LOL'd at "World Famous Disney Springs Parking Garage"  and am nodding in agreement at "minus the wasteland known as WWoS."


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTDs (I'm a bit behind!)...

Book Title: If You're Not First, You're Not Last: Learning to Run for Fun

3 Words:  Enjoying the Journey 

Dream Race: I am not nearly as creative as some of you with all of the extras, but your races sounds AWESOME. I second a nighttime WDW race and I want  ALL of the Christmas decorations! A close second would be a Harry Potter half marathon where every 1-2 miles was themed like the books.


----------



## roxymama

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I'll be a sparkly skirted (and sparkly visor-ed) pacer for you any day @roxymama!  You had me even before the mention of a beer garden



Ok, I'll sign you up.  We'll all meet up at the World Famous Disney Springs Parking Garage!




run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTDs (I'm a bit behind!)...
> 
> Book Title: If You're Not First, You're Not Last: Learning to Run for Fun
> 
> 3 Words:  Enjoying the Journey
> 
> Dream Race: I am not nearly as creative as some of you with all of the extras, but your races sounds AWESOME. I second a nighttime WDW race and I want  ALL of the Christmas decorations! A close second would be a Harry Potter half marathon where every 1-2 miles was themed like the books.



I dig your book title!


----------



## The Expert

Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD: Worldwide Disney race! Somehow you have to race through ALL parks worldwide to get the bling! The final medal would incorporate all 6 castles on a globe (so the appropriate castle is in its appropriate location on the medal)...distance would be, uhhh...well pretty long since it would involve flying!  Swag would includes lifetime APs to all parks. Disciplines - just running (unless you count flying from park to park.....).
> 
> Maybe I should add in the cruise ships too? You have to hit all parks and sail all 4 ships! Clearly this will be an expensive race that will take a loooooooong time. I can dream!




I've done all of the parks in the world at least twice now -- "accidentally" completed the circuit within a year two separate times -- so this actually wouldn't be too tough logistically. It IS expensive, though!  I would also LOVE a Harry Potter race!


----------



## Anisum

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  This is hard because my imagination can get out of hand sometimes.  Especially when I start pretending like my body could keep up
> 
> Because I'm more of a night runner/part vampire...
> I'd "enjoy" a night race in WDW that starts with corrals on main street and watching the projection show and fireworks show so I'm not bored and am distracted while waiting.  And everyone sits on blankets on the ground and doesn't stand in my way until race start.  Let's just say we are running a marathon for funsies since this is pretend.   Then run through all the lit up parks and all the character stops have elaborate lit up scenes for us. Oh and I'd have dis-board pacers coming in and out at different segments of the course to run with me and we'd all wear wings and sparkley skirts  Finish with a beer garden type atmosphere under a huge tent with with giant steins of beer and mickey shaped pretzels etc.  Or just use the biergarten.  The medal is minnie mouse themed and lights up, obviously.  Champagne and chocolate service on the monorail back to my deluxe hotel for late night room service on my balcony and a soak in my giant tub.  Or leave the hot tubs open for me.  Let's say the Polynesian, that'll do.  Then I sleep in the whole next morning.  And by the way...my bib, shirt, and pre-ordered merch came in the mail a month before the race so I can just skip the expo.  Because I'm dreaming right?


I'm in for that race.


----------



## The Expert

Totally OT but couldn't resist sharing this history of spreadsheets with our resident spreadsheet guru, @DopeyBadger 
https://medium.com/backchannel/a-spreadsheet-way-of-knowledge-8de60af7146e


----------



## Sailormoon2

SarahDisney said:


> Harry Potter Race at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.


Yep! Count me in for this one!


----------



## FFigawi

@CheapRunnerMike, I love your IM idea, but damn, you've got enough sharp turns in the first 30 miles to rival IMTX 2016.


----------



## KSellers88

I am so behind...June stats below 

Total miles: 112
Average HR: 155
Average pace: 9:13


----------



## ZellyB

Totally off topic for running, but I know we have a number of cyclists on this thread as well.

Any thoughts on the controversial DQ of Peter Sagan from the Tour de France?  I've watched and rewatched the replays of the incident and it feels to me like too harsh of a punishment.  Now, I'll admit up front that I like Sagan and have never been much of a fan of Cavendish so that may color my view of things.  I'm also no cyclist and haven't even followed the sport for long, so my thoughts should be taken with a huge grain of salt.  Regardless, I have an opinion.  

It seemed to me that both riders were at fault - Cavendish for trying to fit into a space that frankly didn't exist and Sagan for perhaps not holding his line as well as he should have.  The elbow of course is the biggest point of contention, but it looked to me more like Cavendish had started to come into Sagan and that Sagan was pushing Cavendish off of him and trying to maintain his own balance.  If the elbow was truly thrown out as a malicious act, then I get it, but the evidence doesn't seem to clearly show that to me.  It appears rather that both riders did some things they shouldn't have and it ended up in an unfortunate accident.  

My conspiracy theory for the reason?  The race organizers don't like the fact that Sagan dominates the green jersey and with him out of the race, it suddenly becomes far more competitive thus making for a more interesting tour and increased viewership.


----------



## cburnett11

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Ironman Lake Buena Vista





No desire/ability to do an Ironman, but love the effort and planning you put into this answer.


----------



## Z-Knight

ZellyB said:


> Totally off topic for running, but I know we have a number of cyclists on this thread as well.
> 
> Any thoughts on the controversial DQ of Peter Sagan from the Tour de France?  I've watched and rewatched the replays of the incident and it feels to me like too harsh of a punishment.  Now, I'll admit up front that I like Sagan and have never been much of a fan of Cavendish so that may color my view of things.  I'm also no cyclist and haven't even followed the sport for long, so my thoughts should be taken with a huge grain of salt.  Regardless, I have an opinion.
> 
> It seemed to me that both riders were at fault - Cavendish for trying to fit into a space that frankly didn't exist and Sagan for perhaps not holding his line as well as he should have.  The elbow of course is the biggest point of contention, but it looked to me more like Cavendish had started to come into Sagan and that Sagan was pushing Cavendish off of him and trying to maintain his own balance.  If the elbow was truly thrown out as a malicious act, then I get it, but the evidence doesn't seem to clearly show that to me.  It appears rather that both riders did some things they shouldn't have and it ended up in an unfortunate accident.
> 
> My conspiracy theory for the reason?  The race organizers don't like the fact that Sagan dominates the green jersey and with him out of the race, it suddenly becomes far more competitive thus making for a more interesting tour and increased viewership.


i hate cavendish - he's an *** who has caused many accidents himself. look at what he did in the olympics velodrome where he purposely collided with another cyclist and caused severe injury...yet was not disqualifed. ***. in the tour he's done just as bad, one time he used his head to lean into a racer and caused his crash. kind of bad to say but he got what he deserved 2 years ago when he crashed in his home town.

that being said, cavendish did try to fit a tight gap yesterday, but Sagan also left his line and swerved to the right a bit, you can see it well on the front replay. and then the elbow, well, he did stick it out, but cavendish was already likely falling before the elbow came into play. so, not sure if sagan is totally at fault, but he's definitely not free of any guilt. not sure he should have been DQd but maybe it is karma for him too because he's been. a showboater.

go kwiatkowski!  froome is likely cheating


----------



## ZellyB

Z-Knight said:


> i hate cavendish - he's an *** who has caused many accidents himself. look at what he did in the olympics velodrome where he purposely collided with another cyclist and caused severe injury...yet was not disqualifed. ***. in the tour he's done just as bad, one time he used his head to lean into a racer and caused his crash. kind of bad to say but he got what he deserved 2 years ago when he crashed in his home town.
> 
> that being said, cavendish did try to fit a tight gap yesterday, but Sagan also left his line and swerved to the right a bit, you can see it well on the front replay. and then the elbow, well, he did stick it out, but cavendish was already likely falling before the elbow came into play. so, not sure if sagan is totally at fault, but he's definitely not free of any guilt. not sure he should have been DQd but maybe it is karma for him too because he's been. a showboater.
> 
> go kwiatkowski!  froome is likely cheating



I could have understood a penalty for Sagan, I just thought DQ was a bit over the top.

Interesting about Froome - I hadn't heard allegations of cheating, but like I said, I'm relatively new to viewing the sport.  I did think it was fun having a couple of Americans with the Polka Dot jersey for a short time though.


----------



## Jules76126

Catching up after the holiday yesterday

3 words - need some motivation

Dream race - I definitely have a few that I would like to do. I would love to do a night race at Disney as well as run the London marathon as I love London.


----------



## tigger536

Peachtree roadrace recap: it was a hot one! I agree though that it felt a little better than last year, but that could be because I started in an earlier corral this year.  They took it to red alert before the race even started this year due to the extreme heat.  I beat my one hour goal, with a time of 59:36! I am thrilled with this time.  My GPS read 6.5 by the end, so without the bobbing and weaving (unavoidable in this race) it would have been a 10K PR by almost two minutes! As it is, I was only 30 seconds off my PR time, which I will take on this hilly and hot course.  Congrats to everyone who raced Peachtreee or other races this fourth!


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> Totally off topic for running, but I know we have a number of cyclists on this thread as well.
> 
> Any thoughts on the controversial DQ of Peter Sagan from the Tour de France?  I've watched and rewatched the replays of the incident and it feels to me like too harsh of a punishment.  Now, I'll admit up front that I like Sagan and have never been much of a fan of Cavendish so that may color my view of things.  I'm also no cyclist and haven't even followed the sport for long, so my thoughts should be taken with a huge grain of salt.  Regardless, I have an opinion.
> 
> It seemed to me that both riders were at fault - Cavendish for trying to fit into a space that frankly didn't exist and Sagan for perhaps not holding his line as well as he should have.  The elbow of course is the biggest point of contention, but it looked to me more like Cavendish had started to come into Sagan and that Sagan was pushing Cavendish off of him and trying to maintain his own balance.  If the elbow was truly thrown out as a malicious act, then I get it, but the evidence doesn't seem to clearly show that to me.  It appears rather that both riders did some things they shouldn't have and it ended up in an unfortunate accident.
> 
> My conspiracy theory for the reason?  The race organizers don't like the fact that Sagan dominates the green jersey and with him out of the race, it suddenly becomes far more competitive thus making for a more interesting tour and increased viewership.



I think Sagan is at fault, but I don't think he should have been given the DQ. Sagan came off his line in response to the riders in front of him doing the same, and while the second elbow doesn't look justified, I'm not convinced he threw it with the intention of sending Cav into the barriers. Relegation from the stage and a severe loss of points would have been sufficient punishment to me. I don't agree with the talking heads who are placing all the blame on Cav. As the director of BMC said, these guys know exactly where everyone is at all times and know where they can and can't go with their bikes. There was a line for Cav when he initially came around Sagan, and that line was closed on him when the riders in front moved off their lines to the right.


----------



## opusone

ZellyB said:


> Totally off topic for running, but I know we have a number of cyclists on this thread as well.
> 
> Any thoughts on the controversial DQ of Peter Sagan from the Tour de France?  I've watched and rewatched the replays of the incident and it feels to me like too harsh of a punishment.  Now, I'll admit up front that I like Sagan and have never been much of a fan of Cavendish so that may color my view of things.  I'm also no cyclist and haven't even followed the sport for long, so my thoughts should be taken with a huge grain of salt.  Regardless, I have an opinion.
> 
> It seemed to me that both riders were at fault - Cavendish for trying to fit into a space that frankly didn't exist and Sagan for perhaps not holding his line as well as he should have.  The elbow of course is the biggest point of contention, but it looked to me more like Cavendish had started to come into Sagan and that Sagan was pushing Cavendish off of him and trying to maintain his own balance.  If the elbow was truly thrown out as a malicious act, then I get it, but the evidence doesn't seem to clearly show that to me.  It appears rather that both riders did some things they shouldn't have and it ended up in an unfortunate accident.
> 
> My conspiracy theory for the reason?  The race organizers don't like the fact that Sagan dominates the green jersey and with him out of the race, it suddenly becomes far more competitive thus making for a more interesting tour and increased viewership.



No conspiracy theories here, but I don't think they took enough time to really take all things into consideration.

The DQ was NOT justified in my mind.  Cav was coming up from behind, so the passing person needs to be accountable to make sure there is space, and he was trying to squeeze through a very tight space for sure.  I feel that Sagan held his line pretty well once he realized someone was passing, so it was just the elbow-out that was contentious.  Was the elbow flick more reflexive/defensive to make sure the passing rider didn't take him out?  I don't know, but it was unclear to me if the elbow actually touched Cav versus it just being the final straw that caused Cav to go into the barriers.  In any case, I think the most Sagan should have received was a relegation.  Unfortunately, now the Tour will be less colorful and interesting without the ever-aggressive and comical Sagan.

-----------------------------------

ETA: I just found the footage in slow motion (from the front AND from overhead).  Both the riders are definitely at fault.  As the sprinters ahead of them move, they are both trying to sneak through on the right side with Cav accelerating but still well behind Sagan.  It doesn't seem that Sagan could have realized Cav was coming up from behind on his right side, but in any case, they are both drifting right to get around the sprinters ahead when Sagan closes the gap that Cav was going for.  It was too late for Cav to change course since he was going faster than Sagan, so all he can do is lean into Sagan.  So, Cav actually makes first contact by leaning into Sagan which causes Sagan to equally lean into Cav to maintain balance.  The elbow comes out afterwards and does seem to be somewhat of a reflex for balance after this contact.  It may have also been a defensive move, but it did seem to improve Sagan's balance.

Also, the elbow definitely didn't seem to touch Cav.  He was already off-balance and heading towards the barriers when the elbow came out.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> @CheapRunnerMike, I love your IM idea, but damn, you've got enough sharp turns in the first 30 miles to rival IMTX 2016.



Wanted to get the park experience in there somehow and let's face it, there are a LOT of turns at WDW...unavoidable.  At least this way they are frontloaded before you can just settle in during the middle stage.


----------



## JulieODC

If I keep my dream race limited to Disney, I'd also love to see a nighttime race, esp in AK! I'd also love to do some more running through resorts - so there would be more people to cheer on runners throughout the course.


----------



## Wendy98

I don't have a specific race in mind, more like a specific experience.  I love exploring new places through running.  I want a marathon that shows the beauty of a city and nature and incorporates breath taking views--no cornfields (I train and run in cornfields year round), no run down neighborhoods with people smoking as you are running, no half closed highways with cars zipping past right next to you, no industrial wastelands and no zig zagging through suburban neighborhoods just to get the mileage in (I did a race that had ALL of these lovely features plus a train that stopped on the course).  I know these races are out there and plan to find them.


----------



## Wendy98

tigger536 said:


> Peachtree roadrace recap: it was a hot one! I agree though that it felt a little better than last year, but that could be because I started in an earlier corral this year.  They took it to red alert before the race even started this year due to the extreme heat.  I beat my one hour goal, with a time of 59:36! I am thrilled with this time.  My GPS read 6.5 by the end, so without the bobbing and weaving (unavoidable in this race) it would have been a 10K PR by almost two minutes! As it is, I was only 30 seconds off my PR time, which I will take on this hilly and hot course.  Congrats to everyone who raced Peachtreee or other races this fourth!



I am feeling pangs of sadness from you Peachtree folks.  I did it 2 years in a row, took a DNS last year (my first and only in a race), and really missed it this year.  I have to travel for it and couldn't justify the expense for a 10k this year.  I like that course, hills and all.

I read that a man had a heart attack right before the finish this year.   Anyone notice anything?


----------



## FredtheDuck

Wendy98 said:


> I don't have a specific race in mind, more like a specific experience.  I love exploring new places through running.  I want a marathon that shows the beauty of a city and nature and incorporates breath taking views--no cornfields (I train and run in cornfields year round), no run down neighborhoods with people smoking as you are running, no half closed highways with cars zipping past right next to you, no industrial wastelands and no zig zagging through suburban neighborhoods just to get the mileage in (I did a race that had ALL of these lovely features plus a train that stopped on the course).  I know these races are out there and plan to find them.



FWIW, I read this and immediately thought of Big Sur International. Maybe because I was talking about a Big Sur race this morning and it's top of mind.


----------



## GreatLakes

Ariel484 said:


> Good morning, Disney runners!
> 
> *QOTD* (possibly a repeat, oops!): A bit of a silly one depending on where you go with it (see my answer below)...What is your dream race (EDIT: can be an existing race or one that doesn't exist..._yet_)? Location/course, swag, bling, disciplines (doesn't have to be just running since I know we have triathletes here!), distance, etc.?



I'm easy, my dream race already exists.  It's the Rome marathon.



ZellyB said:


> I could have understood a penalty for Sagan, I just thought DQ was a bit over the top.
> 
> Interesting about Froome - I hadn't heard allegations of cheating, but like I said, I'm relatively new to viewing the sport.  I did think it was fun having a couple of Americans with the Polka Dot jersey for a short time though.



The Sky use of TUE's will always taint their riders in my eyes.  It is just cheating in a different form.

I think tossing Sagan was an over-reaction.  I relegating him to last place and removing his point for that stage with no further points penalty is what should have been done.  He move off his line due to what was going on around him and that elbow, which looks bad, could have been as much about his balance and anticipating a collision as he sensed Cav coming around him into a gap that no longer existed as it is about blocking Cav.

I haven't seen any of today's stage yet but I am looking forward to any further commentary.  The most dangerous move in that sprint was by Demare yet he got lucky and no one crashed so he escapes any punishment.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: 

My dream race is pretty much the Dopey Challenge. Now it's up to me to make it a true dream race by being as prepared as I would like to be and experiencing the race with more joy and confidence.


----------



## cburnett11

GreatLakes said:


> I'm easy, my dream race already exists. It's the Rome marathon.



I'm guessing you've watched "Spirit of the Marathon II"?


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: fun question!  For me it is most definitely a HP race!  I ran a "Harry Potter inspired" 5K a couple of years ago, and even though it was not sanctioned (so they were creative in their shirts and medals in getting around copyright), it was still a ton of fun!   The race would need to go through Diagon Alley and Hogesmeade, so that takes out Universal Studios Hollywood, but even cooler would be a race in London that goes through some of the movie sets, city, and then some green space they could turn into the Forbidden Forest!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD: I'd love a Disney race that uses every last path in the parks, and maybe has the finish line at the hub or coming out of the castle. That would be cool. Racing along the edge of the Grand Canyon would be neat. And also a NY marathon that is entirely in Manhattan.

A sprint Disney triathlon that uses one of the water parks would be awesome. No idea how that would work, but we can dream, right?


----------



## SarahDisney

Chasing Dopey said:


> And also a NY marathon that is entirely in Manhattan.



Apparently for the first few years of the NYC marathon the race was just loops of Central Park (my father was just telling me about that a few days ago). I'm guessing they changed it because that gets kinda boring (also ... kinda not cool to call something the "New York City" marathon and then skip 4/5ths of the city ... but that's just the Outer Borough NYer in me saying that). 
You can't do 26.2 miles in Manhattan without at least a little repetition - the entire island of Manhattan is only about 23 square miles. So unless you want to go up and down every street, it's gonna be a lot of loops.


----------



## Wendy98

FredtheDuck said:


> FWIW, I read this and immediately thought of Big Sur International. Maybe because I was talking about a Big Sur race this morning and it's top of mind.


Yes, I think you are putting Big Sur into my head.  Maybe I could try B2B?  I see registration opens up in October for that.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

tigger536 said:


> I beat my one hour goal, with a time of 59:36!



Congrats tigger536!



Wendy98 said:


> I read that a man had a heart attack right before the finish this year. Anyone notice anything?



I did not see anything. The goods news is the local news said the guy was given CPR, was alert when loaded in the ambulance, and is expected to be fine.

2 days after PRR, I have never been this sore from a 10K; I can barely walk for the pain in my shins and calves. Tigger536's talk of a near-PR got me looking back through the record book. It turns out, mine was a 10K PR by about 25 seconds.

I went yesterday and got a Forerunner 235. We had *exactly* enough REI points to get it ($1.19 change)! Not wanting to immediately rush into the 21st century, the first thing I did was put an analog face on it. I'm excited about the 235 and what it will do for my running, as I try to take it up a notch.


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I went yesterday and got a Forerunner 235. We had *exactly* enough REI points to get it ($1.19 change)! Not wanting to immediately rush into the 21st century, the first thing I did was put an analog face on it. I'm excited about the 235 and what it will do for my running, as I try to take it up a notch.



The FR 235 is a fantastic watch and I love mine!  Make sure you go in and enter your heart rate information into the watch manually, though.  That includes setting the zone ranges.  Otherwise you're going to end up with a lot of Zone 5 runs!  The factory settings for the zones are incredibly wonky on the watch.


----------



## ZellyB

Good morning, runners!  A little slow off the draw today because I needed to get my ADRs taken care of for our Dopey trip!!  This QOTD thing is harder than it might seem - it's hard to come up with something we haven't already talked about.    So, this might be a repeat or a variant on something asked before, but here we go anyway.

QOTD:  If there was one person in your life (family, friend, etc) that you could convince to begin running (either with you or alone), who would it be?

For me it would be one of my daughters.  One daughter runs some already and my son is pretty active, but my other daughter is not much into any kind of physical fitness and could really benefit from running.  Secondly, that girl can talk to a brick wall for hours!  She'd be a great distraction to have along on a run.


----------



## ZellyB

Oops forgot!  I tag @Sailormoon2 for tomorrow's question.


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQOTD:
I like cool views and good crowd support so City To Surf in Sydney is probably one of my dream races.  I really love the outdoors so Queenstown Marathon  http://queenstown-marathon.co.nz/  is probably my other dream race.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: I can't really think of anyone that I'd need to convince...I wish I could run with my husband or brother though.  Husband and I have done a few races together but he's naturally faster than I am, so it's hard to run together (I'd have to speed up a lot or he'd had to slow down a lot, which is hard for both of us).  Plus, he doesn't really enjoy running like I do, so there's that.  My brother used to be an awesome running partner for me, but sadly his running "career" is over after a couple of leg surgeries.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I think the easy choice is my daughter.  But since she's still so little we are mainly sticking to the kid dashes right now.  So I'll say probably my sister @AuntieBean 
Unfortunately she lives a million miles away from me in Austin, but I think one day we'll tackle a 5k together whether we are running, walking or prancing.  (probably prancing.)  Just maybe not during the Texas hot seasons.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I would love to be able to run with my husband, but the 8" height and athletic ability difference means that will never be possible. Hubby-longlegs is too fast for me!  Not to mention he doesn't enjoy it, which I can understand because I do not enjoy the team sports he loves.  It would also be great for my sister to get into running, I'd love to have a family member to do fun races with!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  For sure I want to be able to run with my husband.  A couple of times during the winter, he has started a C25K program and we will go on those runs together, but it just doesn't seem to last.  He always has home/backyard projects that keep him very busy (and for which I'm very grateful!), and he leaves for work early every morning that would make morning running extremely hard.  But I'm still hoping!!!  Maybe once the kids get older, he will get some more free time and run with me.  Running a Disney race with him is definitely on my bucket list!!


----------



## SarahDisney

ZellyB said:


> QOTD: If there was one person in your life (family, friend, etc) that you could convince to begin running (either with you or alone), who would it be?



My brother. He basically considers himself the king of laziness, but I know he likes seeing new places, and I think he might enjoy destination races and exploring new cities through running. (Also, he might be less mean to me about my running if he takes up running ... but probably not)


----------



## Wendy98

Hands down, I wish my husband would run.  You would think after toting me to races for 20 years and watching how much I pour myself into this, he would get curious and want to try it himself.  I don't expect him to run anywhere near my pace, but would love for us to run together.  I think of the example it would set for my kids to have both parents running.  And I worry about his health.  He has put on the "middle age" pounds and doesn't seek out exercise.


----------



## Sailormoon2

ATTQOTD: Well I would love if my husband ran with me, but, per his own words, "[he] doesn't run unless the aim is to put a ball across some form of goal line". Also it is just awkward as he is a full foot taller than me, so we can never maintain the same pace. Currently the only other runner in my family is my Dad who is a multi-marathoner and the reason why I run in the first place. My sister will run on occasion, I wish she did it more, but right now she has two kids under 3 yrs old, so her priorities have shifted.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

My sister and I convinced my mom to come down and participate in Marathon Weekend in 2015 and she has done the 5k and 10k the last three years. This is great, but we both know she is capable of much more. I would love for her to let go of the mistaken belief that she "can't run."


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: My mom. She's working hard to make positive changes in terms of health and wellness, and she's recently started a C25K program, but I don't think she's reached the point where she's fully bought-in yet. I know she wishes she had someone to run with, but I live across the country from her, so it can't be me . I hope she keeps it up, because I know she's proud of herself when she does it, and I think it's a great way for her to get out and see new things. I'm hoping to find a 5k we can run together when I'm out there for the holidays (I live across the country from her) so that she'll have a goal race to look forward to.


----------



## opusone

ZellyB said:


> QOTD: If there was one person in your life (family, friend, etc) that you could convince to begin running (either with you or alone), who would it be?



So, my daughter is my choice, and it's already in the works.

I have always wanted to share my enjoyment of running with both my daughter and son, but I haven't ever pushed them into it because I figure that is a surefire way to get them to hate it.  So, over the years, we have gone out running here and there, but it's never lasted longer than a few weeks.  About three months ago, however, my daughter came to me and asked if we could start running together.  Yes!!!  I played it cool, but I was very excited.  She is 14 and will be entering high school in the fall.  For a goal, I selected a 5k this summer with enough time to complete the Couch-to-5k program.  So, we started working up with the C25k program, and we were having fun and everything was going well.

However, on our 3rd or 4th week of the program, a friend of hers convinced her to sign up for the high school cross country summer camp.  Don't get me wrong, I love the idea of her possibly running with the cross country team (a large, fun, no-drop team), but I was worried that this would be too much too early given that we had just started to consistently run, and I didn't want her to get frustrated.  Plus, I was really enjoying our runs together.  However, she signed up, so then I focused on getting her as best prepared as possible.  I checked the C25k schedule and figured that we would get up to 20 minutes of straight running before her cross country camp started.  So, we stuck to the schedule until the camp started about three weeks ago, and she has been running with the high school for the past three weeks.  Besides the early wake-up calls, I think it has been going relatively well.

So far, I'm still not convinced she is hooked on running... yet.  She definitely doesn't dread it and is meeting new people through the cross country camp, but I don't sense that she absolutely loves it either.  In a week and a half, we have our 5k which we will run together, and then a week after that, the high school cross country camp ends.  I am very interested to see what she thinks at that point.  Did she enjoy the race atmosphere (Rock 'n' Roll 5k in Chicago)?  Did the cross country camp entice her to join the team in the fall?  Does she still want to continue running with dear ol' dad?  Only time will tell, but I am hopeful that she catches the bug!


----------



## ZellyB

Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD: I can't really think of anyone that I'd need to convince...I wish I could run with my husband or brother though.  Husband and I have done a few races together but he's naturally faster than I am, so it's hard to run together (I'd have to speed up a lot or he'd had to slow down a lot, which is hard for both of us).  Plus, he doesn't really enjoy running like I do, so there's that.  My brother used to be an awesome running partner for me, but sadly his running "career" is over after a couple of leg surgeries.



I really hate that about your brother.  I remember the first trip report I read of yours was when you ran with your brother.


----------



## cburnett11

ZellyB said:


> QOTD: If there was one person in your life (family, friend, etc) that you could convince to begin running (either with you or alone), who would it be?



My wife.  She's training again after getting injured last year and giving up for a while.  She's a newer runner and is on a 30 week plan to run the January WDW marathon.  My goal is to get her through that in some fashion.  She was doing r/w/r intervals. She's been transitioning to run what you can and takes breaks if you need to.  After my Chicago marathon, I'll turn to training with her as much as possible.  It will be fun if I don't drive her crazy.  The race should be much more fun.


----------



## Ariel484

ZellyB said:


> I really hate that about your brother.  I remember the first trip report I read of yours was when you ran with your brother.


I really hate it too.  Glad we got to do a couple of races together at least...


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I would like to be able to run with my husband but it has never worked out. He is naturally faster than me and the times we have run together don't seem to go well. He tends to "lose me" in races. I think I have a shot at our oldest wanting to run with me but I fear once he gets old enough, he will smoke me in races. We got him to do a 5k back in December and he did great the first two miles but it was probably too far for his first ever race considering he was only five years old.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: My husband. When I decided to do the Princess 5K in 2016 on a fluke, he told me that if running became a "thing" for me, he'd support me in every way he could but he would never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever EVER run with me. For the most part, I'm fine doing it solo, but now and then on a vacation or something it'd be nice to spend that time together. And he could use more physical activity for his health.


----------



## FredtheDuck

The Expert said:


> would never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever EVER run with me



FWIW, I told @MoanasPapa the same thing when he started running. We don't get to run together often because he doesn't like to get up in the morning and our training and race paces are different, but I said never ever to him in 2013 and I was definitely swayed.


----------



## SarahDisney

*(Belated) Race Recap: NYCRUNS Firecracker 5K
*
_The Good_:
- Such a beautiful course. The race took place on Governors Island, an island in New York Harbor with beautiful views of Manhattan, the Statue of Liberty, and Brooklyn. We ran mostly along the water (although also a little bit into the island) and it was so picturesque.
- Great pre- and post-race atmosphere - I've done a few NYCRUNS races before, but this is the first one that really kinda felt like a party environment (without detracting from the race at all), which was fun.
- As I was walking from the finish line to the post-race festival area, the DJ was playing "Kids in America." It was literally perfect timing. I was singing along as I was walking to get my water and apple (more on that later).
- They wanted to play the national anthem before the race (because 4th of July), but the recording wasn't working for some reason. So the runners all started singing. Not entirely in unison, but still ... it was pretty nice.

_The Bad:_
- There was a water stop set up right after the finish line, but there was only one person there, and he was having trouble keeping up with demand. I debated skipping it and just getting my water bottle from my checked bag, but I was super thirsty (theme of the race - see below), so I waited in line.
- No bananas. What is a race with no bananas???? They had apples, strawberries, and bagels, but no bananas. What??? (Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed my apple, but ... why no bananas?)

_The Ugly_:
- I had made the decision the night before to run with my phone in its holster so that I didn't have to wear my belt and to not bring my handheld water bottle. I figured I'd be okay with the water stops on the course. I was wrong and I should have known it. I woke up thirsty, and instead of changing the plan and bringing water, I figured I'd just drink extra water before leaving the house and I'd be fine. I was wrong. I was thirsty the whole time, and it affected my running. I had a water bottle with me in my checked bag, and I should have just taken that out and run with that. That was a stupid mistake.

*Official Time: 33:34*. My "attainable" goal was 35, and I was 100% confident throughout the race that I would reach that goal and probably do decently better. My "if I'm having a good day" goal was sub-33, but the lack of water was really getting to me and I just couldn't push myself. Considering the conditions, I'm mostly happy with how I did.

Not my best race for sure. But it was a really nice course and a decently-run event. I'd consider doing it again, and I'd definitely recommend it for others - it's a nice way to get a different view of some great sights. (Plus, runners are allowed to stay on the island all day, so you can bring picnic food and make a fun family day out of it)


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQOTD:  My wife.   I would love to be able to run with her.    She's doing the 10k this year.  I am hoping that she has a better experience training this year so that the race isn't so awful.


----------



## Jules76126

camaker said:


> The FR 235 is a fantastic watch and I love mine!  Make sure you go in and enter your heart rate information into the watch manually, though.  That includes setting the zone ranges.  Otherwise you're going to end up with a lot of Zone 5 runs!  The factory settings for the zones are incredibly wonky on the watch.



I have a Forerunner 235 and entered in my resting HR and Max HR. Do I need to enter anything else? I was getting a lot of those zone 5 runs which I didnt think was right.

In terms of running, my husband is the one that got me into running. He is faster than me, but we do tend to run together some times. We are the same height so if I can build up my endurance, this would be way more attainable. I would love to convince my best friend to run. She and I used to work out together in college and I really think she would enjoy it once she started. Maybe some day.


----------



## Chaitali

Jules76126 said:


> I have a Forerunner 235 and entered in my resting HR and Max HR. Do I need to enter anything else? I was getting a lot of those zone 5 runs which I didnt think was right.



I have that same watch and that's pretty much all I had to do.  I also had to choose the option to base the heart rate zones on % of heart rate reserve instead of on % of max heart rate.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> QOTD: If there was one person in your life (family, friend, etc) that you could convince to begin running (either with you or alone), who would it be?


Hmmmmm.... I guess maybe my youngest sister but she is a little young to do much more than 5Ks at this time.


----------



## JulieODC

My husband - he's interested but with his travel schedule hasn't been able to fit it in yet. Also, our kids are still little and need someone with them - so we'd never be able to run together anyway!

It would be nice to have a BRF of some sort (best running friend) - even just for once a week! Otherwise I run by myself.


----------



## camaker

Jules76126 said:


> I have a Forerunner 235 and entered in my resting HR and Max HR. Do I need to enter anything else? I was getting a lot of those zone 5 runs which I didnt think was right.





Chaitali said:


> I have that same watch and that's pretty much all I had to do.  I also had to choose the option to base the heart rate zones on % of heart rate reserve instead of on % of max heart rate.



Garmin watches are notoriously out of whack with their zones right out of the box. You not only have to set them to use %HRR, you have to manually set the ranges, as well. IIRC, my Garmin had Zone 5 set up as >70% HRR, leading to me seeing a LOT of Zone 5 efforts before I figured out to manually set the watch.

The generally accepted heart rate zones that are found all over the internet (multiple sites) basically lay out the following zones based on the heart rate reserve (HRR) calculation method:

HRR = Max HR - Resting HR

Once you've got the HRR, the zones fall out as follows:

Zone 1 = 50-60% HRR
Zone 2 = 60-70% HRR
Zone 3 = 70-80% HRR
Zone 4 = 80-90% HRR
Zone 5 = 90-100% HRR

You still have to calculate the % HRR values and add the resting HR to them to get the actual BPMs corresponding to each zone. 

Here's an example of how to calculate the BPM based on fictitious numbers, if the above isn't clear.
Resting HR = 54 BPM
Max HR = 178 BPM
HRR = 178-54 = 124 BPM

Zone 1 Lower limit = (0.5 * 124) + 54 = 116 BPM
Zone 1 Upper limit = (0.6 * 124) + 54 = 128 BPM

So Zone 1 would be 116-128 BPMs

Just repeat the calculations for the other Zones and make sure the Zones in the watch are set to the same values.


----------



## JulieODC

In other news, this story from Maine doesn't help my growing fear of running into wildlife on a run!!! 

http://m.sunjournal.com/news/lewist...-bears-join-kenyan-runner-morning-run/2161257


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JulieODC said:


> It would be nice to have a BRF of some sort (best running friend) - even just for once a week! Otherwise I run by myself.


Yes! I would love this too! Want to come to the midwest to be my RBF?


----------



## Chaitali

camaker said:


> You not only have to set them to use %HRR, you have to manually set the ranges, as well. IIRC, my Garmin had Zone 5 set up as >70% HRR, leading to me seeing a LOT of Zone 5 efforts before I figured out to manually set the watch.



Maybe Garmin changed this recently.  I just checked the way my zones are set up and they are set up exactly as you outlined them.  I didn't have to change the percentages manually.


----------



## KathyM2

SarahDisney said:


> (Belated) Race Recap: NYCRUNS Firecracker 5K



Hey thanks for sharing! I saw your pic on IG and it looked like a fun race! Too bad about the water situation...ugh. Still your time is pretty awesome.


----------



## SarahDisney

KathyM2 said:


> Hey thanks for sharing! I saw your pic on IG and it looked like a fun race! Too bad about the water situation...ugh. Still your time is pretty awesome.



Thanks  It was definitely a great race (even if I didn't have my best race) ... I just wish I had taken more pictures!


----------



## camaker

You know it was a tough evening run when the Garmin gives you a recovery time in days instead of hours!  Ugh...


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> You know it was a tough evening run when the Garmin gives you a recovery time in days instead of hours!  Ugh...



Mine said 3.5 days after my run on Saturday


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FFigawi said:


> Mine said 3.5 days after my run on Saturday



My Garmin (1 day old) is obviously more encouraging than yours. I went for a 2 mile jog (yes, jog, not run) and I set 2 Personal Records!


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> Mine said 3.5 days after my run on Saturday



That's exactly what mine told me tonight. It doesn't think tempo runs at 92 degrees are good for me!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I would say my husband or my best friend. Someone I can carry on a conversation with to distract me from the run sometimes would be great. They are both active (husband bikes with me, friend does Pure Barre) but neither are interested in running. I did talk my husband into doing the Ft. Benning Spartan race with me this year and he enjoyed it, so at least I now have a partner for those!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *You are out for a run during a nice hot summer day and in the distance you see a sprinkler system. Do you:
> A. Run through it even if it means going out of your way.
> B. If the water happens to hit you great, if not.. no big deal.
> C. Avoid at all cost!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I find myself in group B, but have at times felt like A would have been a better idea.
> 
> 
> College World Series Update:
> 
> Congratulations to the University of Florida on winning the championship. Great team yall have and will return many great players next year.



I am in the "B" group only because I wouldn't want my shoes to get wet on purpose.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss side stitches. When was the last time you had to deal with them? Do they come and go at random times? When you get one, do you find you are more likely to experience them on the next run? What do you do when you get one to reduce the feeling?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am currently dealing with them now, but prior to this it has been years since I have had them. I believe I am dealing with this because I let myself get that out of shape and feels like I am starting all over again. So, every run I have made over the last two weeks I get one. They are starting around .25 miles into my run and dont really go away until I take a rest. I have been able to push a little father with each run before I stop, but they are not getting better. lol To reduce the feeling I will pinch the area while running. I find this helps a lot, but I look like a fool running pinching myself. Anyway, I am interested in what yalls experience is like and what yall do when you get one.



I have never gotten them, knock on wood.




LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: What is your favorite country to visit in the World Showcase?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm going to go with Japan because I think they have a lot of very interesting things to look at and good place to eat. I also like their style of beer... IPA's though are my favorite.



I would go with Italy because of the food.




disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Happy 4th of July!!!!
> OK thanks for the tag @DopeyBadger here goes:
> Question of the Day
> If you could describe your running experience *this year* in 3 words they would be . . .
> 
> 
> I tag @Ariel484 for tomorrow's question!



Frustrating, disappointing, and humbling

On that note, I have a question for everyone.  I went away last weekend to Maine.  I was all set to keep up my running every other day I have been doing.  Then I wasn't feeling good.  Achy, stomach pains, etc...  My kids have had the stomach bug so I figured it was related.  Then Sunday I stood up from a chair and got a sharp pain in my kidney.  It kept getting worse.  So my friend, a nurse, that I was in Maine with tells me she is taking me to the ER.  Thankfully she did.  I have a kidney stone.  The pain kept getting worse.  My question is this, the doctor, during my follow up, told me to keep up my running because it would cause movement of the stone and might get it out of me faster.  I tried tonight and I got a 1/4 mile and had to quit.  My stomach pain was back, in conjunction with the kidney pain.  

My question is, has anyone ever run with a kidney stone, did it hurt more when you ran?  I am still feeling it 2 hours after I stopped.  This so relates to the above QOTD:  I just can't seem to build any momentum this year.  It's so frustrating.  I am wondering if I will be ready for Goofy this year afterall.


----------



## camaker

Waiting2goback said:


> I have a kidney stone.  The pain kept getting worse.  My question is this, the doctor, during my follow up, told me to keep up my running because it would cause movement of the stone and might get it out of me faster.  I tried tonight and I got a 1/4 mile and had to quit.  My stomach pain was back, in conjunction with the kidney pain.
> 
> My question is, has anyone ever run with a kidney stone, did it hurt more when you ran?  I am still feeling it 2 hours after I stopped.



Sorry to hear about your kidney stone!  I've had several of them, although they were in my pre-running days. What I can tell you, though, is that they HURT when they are moving through your system. Pain relief comes when they either stop moving or drop into the bladder before making that final painful trip to freedom. 

So from that perspective, if you're continuing to run to work it through your system, I'd expect it to hurt. The running is doing its job. I don't think you're doing any extra damage, if that's what you're worried about. They are jagged crystalline things that are going to cause damage on the move, regardless. 

The biggest piece of advice I can give you is hydrate hydrate hydrate!  This is probably the only time in your life a doctor will recommend beer to you, so take advantage if you like it!  I swear by cranberry juice and its less tart variations like cran-grape and cran-apple. Cranberry juices have been shown to have beneficial healing effects on the urinary tract.

Also, get a dedicated strainer that you don't plan to use in the kitchen ever again to catch it so you know it's out. Take it to the doctor so they can analyze it and hopefully tell you what you need to avoid generating more. Good luck!


----------



## Miranda

My SO got his kidney stones from drinking gallons and gallons of iced tea... like the kind you make from the 4C or Lipton cans of powder.  Just in case anyone else likes to drink large quantities of that... beware.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Good morning!! We've probably done this before, but it is breakfast time so...

*QOTD: What is your go to meal/food before an early morning run?* Since most of our races are in the morning, and a lot of us travel to race, there is a second part to this question, *Does your meal/food change when you have to travel and race extra early? If so, what do you then go to?

Answer:* I am an early morning person naturally, so it is odd that I don't really eat before my morning runs/races. I MUST HAVE coffee! And if I'm feeling it, maybe toast with peanut butter, otherwise I tend to run in a fasted state. This makes it incredibly easy for me to travel to races. In those rare cases where I am hungry I will just eat a banana...but again I must be able to find coffee 


Was ready at 6am this morning to make my reservations for Dopey weekend, and beyond my first day, the site kept stating technical difficulties and not let me make anything further. Which is reallly annoying me, as I want a BOG lunch 3 days into my trip, and it wouldn't let me book it, despite the fact I am staying on property. Boo!


----------



## GreatLakes

cburnett11 said:


> I'm guessing you've watched "Spirit of the Marathon II"?



I have not but I'll go check it out.



ZellyB said:


> QOTD:  If there was one person in your life (family, friend, etc) that you could convince to begin running (either with you or alone), who would it be?



My son when he is old enough.  He is only 5 months old at the moment.  It will be interesting as he speeds up and I slow down when we cross paces.  I have done a stroller race with him and my wife has walked a few races that I've run with him so we are trying to implant the love of running early.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: If I do eat, I eat a Luna bar and/or yogurt and banana. Just this week, I started getting up and running before my husband leaves for work and I have found it easier to just get up and run instead of eating and waiting for my food to settle. 

@Sailormoon2, I am with you on the dining reservations this morning! I was able to get a few reserved and then the website just kept crashing. Fingers crossed we still get what we want!


----------



## Nole95

I usually eat just a Clif Bar before any of my early morning runs.

For the early morning long distance Disney races, I would probably eat one Clif Bar when I woke up, and the another to top things off an hour or so before the race starts.


----------



## FFigawi

Sailormoon2 said:


> Good morning!! We've probably done this before, but it is breakfast time so...
> 
> *QOTD: What is your go to meal/food before an early morning run?* Since most of our races are in the morning, and a lot of us travel to race, there is a second part to this question, *Does your meal/food change when you have to travel and race extra early? If so, what do you then go to?*



I normally don't eat before I run. The only exception is before a big race, in which case I'll get up early and have a Clif bar and some Tailwind or Powerade. For me, the key meal before a race is a big breakfast with lots of pancakes or other tasty carbs the day before the race.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

camaker said:


> You know it was a tough evening run when the Garmin gives you a recovery time in days instead of hours!  Ugh...





FFigawi said:


> Mine said 3.5 days after my run on Saturday



I must be slacking, mine only said 3 days last night...


----------



## camaker

Sailormoon2 said:


> Good morning!! We've probably done this before, but it is breakfast time so...
> 
> *QOTD: What is your go to meal/food before an early morning run?* Since most of our races are in the morning, and a lot of us travel to race, there is a second part to this question, *Does your meal/food change when you have to travel and race extra early? If so, what do you then go to?*



I need to get a little food and caffeine in me before I head out on a morning run.  I usually have a Zone bar and a Kind bar along with a diet soda and bottle of Propel about 30 minutes before I run.  One of the nice things about that food combo is that it travels well.  When I go to races, I'll just pack a few Zone and Kind bars so I don't have to vary my routine on race day.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Sailormoon2 said:


> *QOTD: What is your go to meal/food before an early morning run?* Since most of our races are in the morning, and a lot of us travel to race, there is a second part to this question, *Does your meal/food change when you have to travel and race extra early? If so, what do you then go to?*



A run, nothing really...maybe a coffee.  A race, I will go with a toasted bagel with peanut butter or if it is a destination race and I'm stuck in my hotel room I'll go with oatmeal (the stuff that comes in it's own cup) and a cup of coffee.  Just run some water through the hotel coffee maker and add it to the oatmeal and use what's left to get a cup of Starbucks Via...can't stand hotel room coffee


----------



## Sailormoon2

@baxter24 I managed to get BOG lunch using my Ipad. But then I had to leave for work, and of course becasue I'm not used to bringing it, left the Ipad at home. Still no luck using Chrome, Explorer or even the Ap on my Android. Apparently Disney is only playing nice with Apple products


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I usually have a few saltines, maybe with some peanut butter on them. That doesn't change if I have to travel... my standard pre-marathon meal is maybe 4 saltine/peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## whaler8

Sailormoon2 said:


> *QOTD: What is your go to meal/food before an early morning run?* Since most of our races are in the morning, and a lot of us travel to race, there is a second part to this question, *Does your meal/food change when you have to travel and race extra early? If so, what do you then go to?*



I usually like something with peanut butter like a bagel or even just toast. If I have time I might make a small batch of oatmeal as it stays with me longer for energy. If I am away/travelling I will eat a Cliff Bar or something like that, and when all else fails a good old Pop Tart does the trick!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  On Weekdays, I will not eat anything, but will have a small glass of OJ before heading out.   On the weekend long runs, I will have a banana or oatmeal about 1 hour before.  For Races, I will have something about two hours before the race.  Clif Bar, Banana, Bagel, etc.


----------



## SarahDisney

Sailormoon2 said:


> *QOTD: What is your go to meal/food before an early morning run?* Since most of our races are in the morning, and a lot of us travel to race, there is a second part to this question, *Does your meal/food change when you have to travel and race extra early? If so, what do you then go to?*



I can't get solid food down that early in the morning, so ... nothing. Occasionally at a race I'll eat something small before it starts, but that's more if I'm waiting around and bored, not really that I need something.


----------



## JClimacus

Is anyone else running/has run the Wineglass Marathon in Corning, NY on Oct. 1? The race appears on some lists of "best marathons" (like this one). The website says it is sold out but I clicked thru and was able to register anyway. It's also only an hour from my home town.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Anything less than 8-10 miles and I usually don't eat anything - just a cup of coffee.  For anything over 10, I try to eat a little something.  I used to do a piece of toast with butter and jelly or peanut butter, but since we've been eating low carb more I usually don't do that.  Sometimes I scramble up a quick egg if I have the time, but I will also do some carbs if I just don't have time to do anything else.  I used to eat a banana, but after a couple of unfortunate GI incidents part way through a run, I determined the banana might be causing it, so I avoid them before a race now.

Also, I never could get the website to work for me on dining reservations yesterday, so I just called in and made them over the phone.  I was able to get pretty much everything I wanted fortunately.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

whaler8 said:


> I usually like something with peanut butter like a bagel or even just toast. If I have time I might make a small batch of oatmeal as it stays with me longer for energy. If I am away/travelling I will eat a Cliff Bar or something like that, and when all else fails a good old Pop Tart does the trick!



Now I want a Pop Tart...


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: typically nothing - sensitive GI and running are typically a bad pair for me. If I'm racing, maybe a piece of whole wheat toast.


----------



## cburnett11

Sailormoon2 said:


> *QOTD: What is your go to meal/food before an early morning run?* Since most of our races are in the morning, and a lot of us travel to race, there is a second part to this question, *Does your meal/food change when you have to travel and race extra early? If so, what do you then go to?*



On more serious training days I'll do PB & bagel or even PB & sandwich thins.  If I'm traveling/racing I will always do the PB & bagel... I'll find one somewhere.  Also if it's a race, I tend to maybe drink at least part of a cup of coffee.  I had never tried that before and actually did it before my first marathon (yeah, nothing new on race day right?!) and it seemed to help in a number of ways.


----------



## cburnett11

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Now I want a Pop Tart...



I always want a Pop Tart.


----------



## SheHulk

Waiting2goback said:


> My question is, has anyone ever run with a kidney stone, did it hurt more when you ran?  I am still feeling it 2 hours after I stopped.  This so relates to the above QOTD:  I just can't seem to build any momentum this year.  It's so frustrating.  I am wondering if I will be ready for Goofy this year afterall.


I don't know anything about kidney stones but want to say I'm sorry that sucks. Sending good vibes.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Normally it's two pieces of peanut butter toast for me, whether I am traveling for a race or at home. Sometimes I will eat a Honey Stinger waffle and banana if toast is not an option.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: define early morning run  I don't think I ever do those!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  I always have to eat before running in the morning!  I wake up hungry!  I usually eat a piece of dry toast or a small bowl of wheaties or raisin bran.  If I'm racing early in the morning, I take a piece of toast, and if I'm going to wait for a few hours before the race start, I'll take a granola bar.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I don't run in the morning for training runs, so at night I just make sure I eat dinner at least an hour before I go out (if possible.)  But for races...well I get really nervous before almost every single race when I wake up.  Like whole body shaking nervous.  And what normally is very easy for me (eating food) becomes almost impossible. So I just try to eat really well the day before and hope I can choke down part of a bar of some sort (granola, clif, etc) & a banana and often just have to default to drinking slowly so I don't barf everything up.  
As soon as I'm running I'm fine and once I cross the finish I could literally eat anything and everything handed to me.  It's like Jekyll and Hide.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  at home - nothing as I run within an hour of waking up.  At races - toast with butter and grape jelly or powdered donuts depending on what I buy at the store


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Like @roxymama , most of my training runs are in the evenings. I do try to run weekend mornings and found that rice krispies treats makes a great pre-run snack. I like to have a little something in my tummy, but can't stomach much else. 

@Sailormoon2 Hope you were able to get through for your dining reservations!


----------



## opusone

Sailormoon2 said:


> *QOTD: What is your go to meal/food before an early morning run?* Since most of our races are in the morning, and a lot of us travel to race, there is a second part to this question, *Does your meal/food change when you have to travel and race extra early? If so, what do you then go to?*



Most of my runs are early in the morning, and since I'm only awake for about 30 minutes before starting my runs, I don't eat or drink anything.  For races, however, I am usually up a couple hours before the race, so I do eat something... usually a pop tart, yogurt, and/or a banana.  I will also drink a little bit before a race, but not too much, and no liquids for the hour before the race.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I'm not sure if we need another member to come up with the question of the day for Saturday but if we do, I nominate @SarahDisney!


----------



## SarahDisney

Sailormoon2 said:


> I'm not sure if we need another member to come up with the question of the day for Saturday but if we do, I nominate @SarahDisney!



I think we usually skip QOTD on weekends, right? I'll do Monday.


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQOTD:  For most of my runs, more than 5 miles, in the morning I will have a little bit of coffee and a GU before the run.  Recently I've been slack and I'm lucky to have a few gulps of Gatorade before an early morning run.  

For races like Disney where I'm up 2+ hours before the start time, my routine is usually Drink Starbuck's doubleshot right when I wake up, eat one of the mini cliff bars about 3:30, Nurse a water bottle and/or some gatorade until about 30 minutes before start.  Take 1 gu 10-15 minutes before start.   ( if this is a half or shorter, I am less rigorous about the routine)


----------



## Jules76126

I eat nothing the morning. I am not usually hungry ( I wake up at 6:00am M-F and don't eat breakfast till 9:30am). I am interested to see if that changes as I increase my mileage. I am sure it will and most likely I will stick with granola bars.


----------



## rteetz

Sailormoon2 said:


> *QOTD: What is your go to meal/food before an early morning run?* Since most of our races are in the morning, and a lot of us travel to race, there is a second part to this question, *Does your meal/food change when you have to travel and race extra early? If so, what do you then go to?*


If it is a short run like 3 miles I don't tend to eat anything. Longer runs I will eat a cliff bar and small stuff like that but nothing big. I just don't eat much before runs.


----------



## Chaitali

I don't eat anything before short runs but before a long run or race I like to have peanut butter on toast.  Or if I need something portable, I'll go with a cliff bar.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Always coffee!

Training runs: I get up pretty early and generally don't have stomach issues, so just eat my normal breakfast: either healthy cereal+low fat milk+fruit, oatmeal, or egg beaters+toast. On long run day, I generally go with oatmeal, as it seems the longest burning choice. For speed days, I will go with the egg beaters. I feel they 'slosh' less than the other 2 choices.

For races: Again, I get up pretty early, so for a marathon, I keep a slow input of inert carbs: oatmeal, toast, white rice, mini bagels with peanut butter, banana, granola bar, etc. Not necessarily all of those things, but whatever is available or I brought from home. They key word here is 'inert'. For example, I never eat white rice at home, but the little cups are portable and they are the poster child for inert!

For a 5 or 10K where you don't need much fuel, toast with banana and honey is my go-to meal. I usually travel a fair distance for 5/10Ks so have time to digest on the way.


----------



## mrsg00fy

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: Always coffee!
> 
> Training runs: I get up pretty early and generally don't have stomach issues, so just eat my normal breakfast: either healthy cereal+low fat milk+fruit, oatmeal, or egg beaters+toast. On long run day, I generally go with oatmeal, as it seems the longest burning choice. For speed days, I will go with the egg beaters. I feel they 'slosh' less than the other 2 choices.
> 
> For races: Again, I get up pretty early, so for a marathon, I keep a slow input of inert carbs: oatmeal, toast, white rice, mini bagels with peanut butter, banana, granola bar, etc. Not necessarily all of those things, but whatever is available or I brought from home. They key word here is 'inert'. For example, I never eat white rice at home, but the little cups are portable and they are the poster child for inert!
> 
> For a 5 or 10K where you don't need much fuel, toast with banana and honey is my go-to meal. I usually travel a fair distance for 5/10Ks so have time to digest on the way.



ATTQOTD: Always coffee!

Always ALWAYS coffee. I run in the mornings and tend to not eat unless I know my run will go over about 90 minutes. However, I ALWAYS have coffee. Usually 2 cups. Could not start any day properly without it. 

For longer runs I tend to have something like peanut butter on a slice of toast. For race mornings since I'm usually traveling I typically have some peanut butter crackers and banana. 

All that said, the coffee is nonnegotiable. As an aside, when we travel my family knows to STAY ASLEEP until I've had my coffee!!


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: I'm still trying to figure this out. In the past, I preferred to eat my usual breakfast of plain Greek yogurt with berries and granola. plus a cup of coffee about an hour or two before the run. As the weather got warmer, and I started to run earlier, I switched to quicker things like a banana, hard boiled egg, or granola bar just before heading out, and skipped the coffee. But, then I started to have some stomach issues - not sure if it was the food choices, the heat, the earlier wake up time, or all of the above, so the last few weeks, I've just gone out without eating anything, and that seems to be working better for my stomach. I bring some fig newtons in my pocket, just in case I get hungry (which usually happens only if I run over an hour).  I just bought some mini bagels at Trader Joe's, and I'm going to try the bagel with PB which many of you suggested, and see if that is easier on the stomach?  For races, I would usually just eat a granola bar and/or banana beforehand, but if the bagel with PB works out, that sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD:  I'm an evening runner most of the time.  But occasionally I do a weekday long run.

Morning run less than 60 min in duration - Nothing
Morning run longer than 60 min in duration, but less than 120 min of wake to run time - Gel 15 min prior to start
Morning run longer than 60 min in duration, with at least 120 min of wake to run time - PB/Honey Bagel and banana
Race morning - PB/Honey Bagel and banana

I need at least 120 minutes between any type of meal and running.  This has been true too with my normal weekday evening runs.  As I've incorporated almonds into my afternoon snack, but have found less than 120 minutes yields undesired consequences.

I try to stop drinking water 120 min prior to run time.  I use this on race day, except it's 120 minutes from the last time I reasonably believe I will hit the ports-potty (this means the window is more like 180 minutes for Disney races).  Once inside 15 min prior to the start I can have a little water.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD for midweek morning runs nothing, just up dressed and out. I find any food just seems to make me sluggish. These runs are an hour at most so don't have issues running out of juice.

For weekend longer runs I have some muesli and wait a while for it to digest. Long run and no fuel causes issues later in the run. Haven't tried a gel but might give it a go.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

sourire said:


> I bring some fig newtons in my pocket...



I never mentioned it because I figured I was the only person in the whole world to use Fig Newtons as fuel.
Fig Newtons (cut in half, it matters which direction!) are one of my marathon fuel mainstays!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I never mentioned it because I figured I was the only person in the whole world to use Fig Newtons as fuel.
> Fig Newtons (cut in half, it matters which direction!) are one of my marathon fuel mainstays!


Oh my gosh that video!!  Do you think that guy, while probably studying drama in college, starring in Shakespeare plays perhaps, ever thought he would be dressed as a giant fig dancing??  And I love fig newtons, but hadn't thought to use them as running fuel before.


----------



## Miranda

I love fig newtons, too. 

For me, I usually eat nothing or a Larabar... which are mostly figs.   I am also partial to peanut butter and honey on toast/bagel when more substantial fuel is required.


----------



## Miranda

So, I think I am officially back!  Summary:  I have been out of running more or less for 6 weeks now with a bulging disc/sciatica.

I had my first run in 5 weeks last Saturday.  Everything felt weird, my hip and my calf ached in the leg with the sciatic pain and I felt like I didn't know how to run anymore.  I just did 30/30 intervals and planned to only do like 1 mile but I was running with someone else who was just getting back into running too and we were talking and it was an out and back and then I was like woops, we're already at 0.95 miles and I have to go back still.  But nothing hurt any more than normal afterwards, so that was good.  I had been having a not great week... my calf aches had flared back up after some strengthening exercises we did during PT and I was having some more numbness in my ankle/foot than I had been having.  But I managed 1.9 miles in 28:32... that was a decent start back.

I did yoga again last Sunday (she had let me try yoga again the week before), and on Monday I felt amazing.  My foot numbness felt the best it has in a long time, almost normal.  I went walking on our local trails with the SO and dog... and then Monday afternoon I started having some hip flexor pain... in my OTHER leg.   I don't know if I tweaked something during my walk or what.  I never noticed it when I was walking but then I came home and was doing some stuff at the computer for a while, and then when I got up a little later my hip hurt when going up/down stairs or standing/sitting.  Why does it seem like when one thing gets better, the other side of you falls apart!

I didn't go to Wednesday run group because I had PT that day after it was rescheduled from July 3.  We did a lot of stretching and some strengthening exercises, and I wanted to see if those bothered my calf again at all so I didn't want to add running to the mix.  So far, so good, although numbness has been a bit worse than usual yesterday and today.. probably because I did like no stretching at all on Thursday/Friday. 

Today I went to run group again, although I ended up running alone because everyone else is up to 70 minutes now (it was a 10K training group for a 7/30 10K) and I'm walking and slooooow running.  I ambled around downtown for a while but I was Garmin-less!  I realized as I was putting it on that the charge was only 11% and that would never last, so I had to use the Strava app.  Well, apparently I really need to turn off that auto-pause feature that is supposed to pause it for you at stop lights and stuff, because my run that shows up on Strava as 2.2 miles and 29:08 run time/38:41 elapsed time was actually 2.7 miles and there was only about 30 seconds of actual stops for lights in there, not almost 10 minutes.  Thanks Strava... I want my full credit!  The run went ok... started out rough, my hip flexor felt really bad for the first quarter mile or so, especially because it was downhill, but it felt better as the run went on.

I have my last PT session on Monday of my 10 sessions that we did.  I hurt my back just after week 3 of our first 5 sessions and so I had to do 5 more.  I think she still wants me to come in like every 3 weeks for a bit to make sure everything is going the right direction.  This has sure been an expensive year!  My insurance does not cover this PT. 

So my next steps now are to slowly start building back up but also to build some strength.  This is something that I know I have needed to do for a while but it's clearly got to be a priority now.  A friend of mine who had a herniated disc has been working with a functional movement personal trainer and she seems to like him, so I think I am going to check that out.  I don't do well alone with stuff like this... I just end up not doing it.  I used to have a personal trainer before and I like having someone just tell me what to do.  My PT also thinks that I need to have a professional doing it as well... at least for right now.  I think she would like me to do pilates with the lady at her practice, but I would prefer to do something a big closer to home.  The guy my friend is using is only like 1.5 mile down the road from my house, and the PT is a 15-20 min drive.

I am hoping to get back into good enough shape to start with the fall HM training group that my group does that will start in August.  This 10K group goes until the race on 7/30 (I'm going to do the 5K since I've been out so long) and then the HM training group starts 8/5.


----------



## jmasgat

JClimacus said:


> Is anyone else running/has run the Wineglass Marathon in Corning, NY on Oct. 1? The race appears on some lists of "best marathons" (like this one). The website says it is sold out but I clicked thru and was able to register anyway. It's also only an hour from my home town.



I am registered for this.


----------



## sourire

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I never mentioned it because I figured I was the only person in the whole world to use Fig Newtons as fuel.


Must give credit where it is due! Fig Newtons were discussed previously somewhere here on these RunDisney threads as possibly helpful to people having GI troubles with other fuels. I have always loved them and decided to try them on the run (literally).  Success!  And yes, you have to break them in half in that one direction only, otherwise it gets messy and crumbly.
And that video hahahaha! 
Happy Sunday all!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Late posting;

July 4 - PaDisneyCouple MR - Shoe House 5 Miler  (NG/45:46)


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DH here.  Random QOTD answers I thought of on today's 12 mile run, after the iPod battery died:

Book title:  "My race, my pace"

Would you rather place last at the Olympics or win local races:  I would rather place last at the Olympics, as it would mean that I made the Olympics.  Almost 25 years ago, I had the good fortune to attend a week long camp where 2 Olympic gold medalists were the lead instructors.  While there, I got to touch an Olympic gold medal from my sport (at the time).  It was my dream for many years to represent my country at the Olympics. 

Who inspired you to run:  Max.  The little guy staring back at you from our avatar.  Almost 140 races.  The summer we got him, we saw what we still call "Mach 1" (race speed) out of him at the local dog park.  His face was pure joy.  His speed was likely 35-40 mph.  He likes to trot (we've identified about 6 gears plus Mach 1) on our runs in the spring and fall.  We were doing like a full sprint and he was still breathing through his nose.  DW gave me less than a month to prepare for the local Turkey Trot 5k.  Which leads me to...

Memorable race:  DW and I finished that 5k about a minute apart.  She found me first in the finish area.  I will always cherish that embrace.

I grew up just east of Corning, and would like to one day do that race.  A co-worker ran it a couple of years ago, and really liked it.  I recall Runner's World highlighted it a couple years ago, in part because the medals are made locally out of glass.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is not going to be super informative, but something I thought was worth a talk. Why do running shoe manufacturers feel the need to make their products in such bright crazy colors? Does it bother you or does the color not matter?
> 
> ATTQOTD: When I went to get my first pair of running shoes I for some reason did not like the idea of a brightly colored shoe. I am not sure why I felt this way, but I basically sought out the plainest pair I could find. As time went on I guess a became more comfortable with the idea and felt more like a "runner" so the color did not bother me that much anymore. I still wonder why the insist on such bright colors however. Maybe the flasher they are more people will see them and buy the same shoe???



I have B width feet, so color doesn't matter.  When I go to the local running specialty store, I just ask them to bring out whatever fits.  Brooks Ravenna 8's seem to run narrow, so that's what I asked for yesterday.  They had one pair, in the neon blue and green.  Of all the colors of that shoe, the color I like the least.  But it fit, so it was purchased.  DW turned the tables on me, and said "it is the fit that matters; not the color"


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

June distances (with thanks to DW who figured out how to look it up in Garmin connect, I was doing the math by hand):

84.3 miles running (2nd highest ever to May 2017)
6800 yards swimming


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Re the Garmin HR zone discussion a couple of days ago: does this look reasonable?


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Re the Garmin HR zone discussion a couple of days ago: does this look reasonable?
> 
> View attachment 251374



Looks correct to me.  A large % of your total training load should fall in Zone 1 and 2.  Some in Zone 3.  Even less in Zone 4 and 5.  If I remember correctly from Jack Daniels, his research states that the max stroke volume of the heart occurs at 65% HRR (after that it's just a matter of beating more and working harder).  So doing the easy runs at 65% or less is the most beneficial while also requiring the least amount of recovery.


----------



## Anisum

Sailormoon2 said:


> Good morning!! We've probably done this before, but it is breakfast time so...
> 
> *QOTD: What is your go to meal/food before an early morning run?* Since most of our races are in the morning, and a lot of us travel to race, there is a second part to this question, *Does your meal/food change when you have to travel and race extra early? If so, what do you then go to?*


For a training run it's usually either a stroopwafel, a yogurt berry PR bar, or a Oatmeal Chocolate Chip Zing Bar. I don't usually eat before early morning runs unless they're longer or not that early (i.e. I don't eat before a 4am training run unless it's long but will eat before a 7am training run). For race days I like to have chunky peanut butter before or after my stroopwafel so for really early races I will eat one before leaving the house (or hotel) and another after.


----------



## SarahDisney

Good morning and happy Monday, runners!

I feel like this question may be a repeat, but I couldn't find it on the list of recent questions, and it's one that the answers can change constantly, so I figured it didn't hurt to ask.

*QOTD: What is your favorite piece of running gear (clothing, accessory, etc) that you've tried? What's your least favorite?
*
I'm going to tag in @rteetz for tomorrow's question.

ATTQOTD: _Favorite_ - Probably my Garmin. It just makes everything so much easier. Except when it won't find the satellites (which always happens in the same area, so you'd think I'd just avoid that area ... but nope). Second place is the golf skirt from RunningSkirts ... I'm up to two of them now and trying to figure out how long I have to wait on my current budget before buying another one.
_Least Favorite - _FlipBelt. I tried that thing for like 2-3 weeks before returning it. I know people seem to love it, but it moved around so much on me and my stuff moved around in the belt. I wouldn't tell someone else not to get it, but I didn't like it at all for myself.

(btw ... I actually had a dream about posting the QOTD. Which is not as weird as it seems, because I do often have dreams about things that are on my to-do list. Yes, this is the question I asked in my dream.)


----------



## JulieODC

Sadly, I discovered that PB gives me GI troubles - so my go to is white bread or English muffin sandwich with 1/2 banana, butter, and a sprinkle of sugar!


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: I love my Garmin watch and my flipbelt - never run without them! 

Least favorite is probably the Brooks shoes I tried. I won a chili cook off at my local run club that came with a prize of free Brooks sneakers. I was excited to try them but after one run I had major hip pain! So back to NB for me, and I just use my Brooks for walking.


----------



## Anisum

JulieODC said:


> Sadly, I discovered that PB gives me GI troubles - so my go to is white bread or English muffin sandwich with 1/2 banana, butter, and a sprinkle of sugar!


I'm very sorry that PB gives you GI troubles. That sounds like a tragedy. On the other hand your go to sounds good.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: 

Favorite: Whatever Garmin watch I currently own.
Least Favorite: Nike Tempo shorts (I think that's what they're called)...or really any shorts that do not agree with my inner thighs.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite piece of running gear (clothing, accessory, etc) that you've tried? What's your least favorite?


My favorite is probably my Apple Watch or my compression shorts. 

My least favorite is anything bulky from running belts or stuff in my pockets or whatever. I just hate running with too much stuff. I try to be as minimal as possible.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I love my Spibelt. Love it. Can't think of anything I hate. I'm not crazy about visors though I know I should wear one.


----------



## SheHulk

SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: I love my Spibelt. Love it. Can't think of anything I hate. I'm not crazy about visors though I know I should wear one.


Oh I forgot, I had two Juno bras from moving comfort (now Brooks) that were terrible. It's hard to describe but the seams at the back clasps were perfectly squared off and pointy. Cut up my back. The worst. My local running store staff swears they changed it but I can't bring myself to try again.


----------



## Anisum

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: What is your favorite piece of running gear (clothing, accessory, etc) that you've tried? What's your least favorite?*


My Garmin is my favorite as well as any headband I'm wearing to keep my hair back. I'm partial to bondi bands and these Fila headbands that they used to sell at Kohls.

My least favorite is any shirt that rides up while I run. I find that I often have to buy running shirts a size bigger unless they have a banded bottom because the shirts tend to ride up otherwise. I hate it.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: My favorite is my Nathan Trail Mix belt. It holds my phone, my keys, my inhaler, and my headphone charging case (I use AirPods), plus enough water for at least 10k of running. I used to run with a hand-held bottle and a band for my phone, and I was really glad to make the switch to "hands free" running. I wear mine "backwards," with the water and pack actually on my front side instead of my rear. I know I look like a doofus, but it is more comfortable for me, so whatever. I like it so much that I finally talked @MoanasPapa into getting a variation of it this weekend. 

My least favorite are most of my sports bras. They do the job, but they're neither terribly comfortable nor particularly flattering. I really should go in and get fitted, but I'm still not sure I can stomach paying $40+ x however many I need to get by between loads of laundry, so I keep putting it off.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOD: I've only had the Garmin for less than a week, but I LOVE it!

I love my Brooks Ghosts and I love my 12 year old iFitness belt. I got the belt as an impulse purchase at a Disney expo and have used it every day since then. It's funny, 12 years ago was before the iPhone, but the iFitness belt is sized perfectly for an iPhone. Sadly, the zipper gave up the ghost just this morning. Off to Amazon!

I have a cheap hat I hate because it stinks after one run. I have an OR hat that even in the summer can go a couple of weeks before it stinks. But not this cheap hat, one run and it stinks. Worse yet, it smells like cat pee. I would actually suspect our cats, but I never leave it where they can get to it.


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: What is your favorite piece of running gear (clothing, accessory, etc) that you've tried? What's your least favorite?*



Favorite:  My Garmin watch and as a bonus, RoadID finally makes an ID to fit its band so there's one less wearable I have to worry about.

Least Favorite:  Nathan (or any) handheld water bottle.  Completely throws my balance off while running and is a constant distraction.  Their popularity totally baffles me!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:

Favorite:  Garmin Watch, Sparkle Skirts (love that it can hold everything for me and stay in place) 

Least Favorite: Brooks Adrenaline GTS 15s - I loved my 14s!  when I had to go to the 15s it caused so many problems with my hips and shins!


----------



## LSUlakes

Good morning folks! I made it back to town Friday, but have been very busy with the to do list. I am going to do my best to get caught up with everything over the next few days and give a camp report. Thanks for keeping the thread going!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

After checking on Amazon, I see that iFitness appears to be Fitletic now.

Anyone have any thoughts on the Lycra Mini vs. the Neoprene Neo 1? I will probably go with the Neo 1 as my current puch is neoprene.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite piece of running gear (clothing, accessory, etc) that you've tried? What's your least favorite?



Favorite: My original thought was my Flipbelt and Apple Watch, but I'd also like to add in shorts/pants with WIDE soft waistbands. So comfy!

Least Favorite: A weird pair of over the ear headphones- I can't even remember the brand now! 



JulieODC said:


> Sadly, I discovered that PB gives me GI troubles - so my go to is white bread or English muffin sandwich with 1/2 banana, butter, and a sprinkle of sugar!



I eat a pb&j almost every day for lunch, but I similarly can't eat it before a run!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Don't know that I have a favorite. I like pretty much everything I continue to use. Garmin watch, Asics shoes, and apparel is pretty even across the brand spectrum.

My least favorite is the only thing that keeps pulling me in even though I know I won't like them: Nike Flyknit running shoes. Regardless of model they are always too tight in the toe box and lead to excruciating pain in my little toes. I can't run in them and can't even really transition them to everyday wear shoes. But some of them look cool so I convince myself that the tech is a couple years newer and maybe they'll fit this time...nope.

I quit everything else that I don't like quickly enough that it's never a big deal.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Random question: Has anyone had experience with both the Apple Watch and Garmin devices? Did you find yourself preferring one over the other when it comes to running? Why?


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

SarahDisney said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite piece of running gear (clothing, accessory, etc) that you've tried? What's your least favorite?



My favorite piece of running gear is my new single bottle Orange Mud Hydraquiver... A big shout out and thanks to all on these boards who said they liked it, this thing may have just saved my long runs this summer. I love it! 

Least favorite is my now retired larger hand held Nathan water bottle with the strap. I have a small one that I love but went up to a bigger one for my long runs and the thing was just too big for me to have on my hand for that long, plus the strap wouldn't stay tight for me so it is a no go now. The failed attempt with this lead me to pull the trigger on the Hydraquiver though and for that I am thankful!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:
Favorite: A three way tie between my garmin watch, my Nathan water backpack, and my phone for podcasts/music listening!
Least Favorite: A sports bra that you realize mid-run is not giving you the support you need.  I've had a few painful runs that way!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

FredtheDuck said:


> Random question: Has anyone had experience with both the Apple Watch and Garmin devices? Did you find yourself preferring one over the other when it comes to running? Why?



I have both, I prefer my garmin for a few reasons. One is that I had it first before my apple watch so the ease of using it was just more natural for me because it is how I started out. Another reason is the face of the garmin watch is a bit easier for me to look at when running, bigger and simple. I also have the first edition of the apple watch so no gps (not a huge problem because I always have my phone with me) and shorter battery life. I will say I double wrist the watches though, I love my apple watch for everything else and my garmin is the 220, so no step counter (that I know of I should say......). Just as easy to have them both on at this point. If my garmin ever dies I will make a good effort to use my apple watch before I get another garmin though. Just a personal preference for me, nothing wrong with the apple watch in my eyes at all, just sticking with old habits!!!


----------



## camaker

FredtheDuck said:


> Random question: Has anyone had experience with both the Apple Watch and Garmin devices? Did you find yourself preferring one over the other when it comes to running? Why?



My wife and I both have Apple Watches.  She prefers hers for running.  I 1000% prefer Garmin for running.  In my experience the Apple Watch is too clunky when it comes to running and relies too heavily on 3rd party apps to get things done.  For example, DW is an interval runner.  She has not been able to get her Apple Watch to do intervals outside an app, which means she still has to carry the phone with her on runs.  In addition, I feel like the information that the Garmin captures is deeper, more useful, and better integrated.  To me, it's like comparing a jack of all trades (and master of none) to a purpose-built specialty device.  If you're looking for a casual, do it all device, with some running support the Apple Watch may work well for you.  If you want a focused device with deeper capabilities then Garmin is probably a better choice.


----------



## roxymama

Favorite: My current bright orange nike lunartempo shoes that are just the right fit and lightweight enough but hold up for long runs.  I know I should be rotating pairs but I keep going back to these every time.  I probably will check out the race expo this weekend to see if I can find a similar pair again (last year I got these for like $50 at an expo so I know they are the older version.)
Very honorable mention to my sparkle athletic skirts (the kind that are just shells you put over whatever shorts you already own) that make me smile during races when I see them fluttering in my shadow.  

Least favorite: I have two similar looking purple tech shirts in my closet.  One fits great and I love.  The other is born from the devil and seems like it fits like the first one until I start running and then it slowly starts creeping up my belly and sticking to me.  Why I haven't thrown it away...I just don't know.  I need to throw it away.


----------



## roxymama

BTW thank you to all that ladies who have posted about things that are not supportive or bunch in your thighs, etc.  Sometimes I feel mopey about not being a complete stick figure while running and it has nothing to do about how I look, but about how jiggly and thigh rubby I can get while running. I'm glad I'm not the only one who has these issues (though I wish we all didn't have to deal with that.)  I'd also like to thank the lord for compression shorts and insane sports bra technology.


----------



## FredtheDuck

camaker said:


> For example, DW is an interval runner.  She has not been able to get her Apple Watch to do intervals outside an app, which means she still has to carry the phone with her on runs.  In addition, I feel like the information that the Garmin captures is deeper, more useful, and better integrated.  To me, it's like comparing a jack of all trades (and master of none) to a purpose-built specialty device.



Thanks! I was kind of wondering if that were the case (jack of all trades, master of none). I did want to tell you that you CAN do intervals with an AppleWatch, though. I assume your wife launches the built-in Activity App from her watch when she runs? If she double taps on the watch face while the workout is going, it'll start a new interval. I had no idea until @MoanasPapa told me.

I have the newest Apple Watch and while it'll track and time distance, it isn't giving me elevation change, cadence, etc., and the interface to compare/track progress is nonexistant. So I'm still using RunKeeper in addition to the Activity App. There's _always _a discrepancy in distance and time between the two apps (like, up to .2/mi, though I start both before I even take a step), which really irritates me. So, I'm wondering if getting a cheapy Garmin that is designed to do _all _the things is a better option, but I really hate the idea of having two devices, and like @AbbyJaws2003, I love the watch for just about everything else.



AbbyJaws2003 said:


> Just a personal preference for me, nothing wrong with the apple watch in my eyes at all, just sticking with old habits!!!



Thanks for this! Definitely helpful context.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD:  
Favorites include my Garmin (recently purchased in May), the Enell sports bra (it's expensive, but nothing moves), Sweaty Bands to keep the sweat and hair out of my face (looking forward to purchasing more Disney ones), and Athleta Dobby Be Free capris (thanks again to all on here who recommended this lightweight option with its big side pockets).  If DH was on the thread, he would definitely say his Apple Watch! Clearly, I enjoy the accessories/clothing of running, while he enjoys the technology.

Least favorite things: Running shorts. Have yet to find a pair I like.  Have ended up wearing most of them around the house for chores and gardening. While running, I don't appreciate the riding up, the bunching, the rubbing on the thighs, etc.  I have one pair of Nike ones with compression shorts sewn in, and if it's extremely hot/humid, I wear those instead of the capris, but I really don't like them that much either. =P


----------



## Chaitali

Favorites are my Garmin (started out with a 220 and now using the 235) and a couple skirt sports running skirts I bought on sale.  Least favorite is a pair of under armour running capris I bought that always lead to chafing.  I've bought other under armour stuff without any problems so it seems to just be this particular product.


----------



## camaker

FredtheDuck said:


> Thanks! I was kind of wondering if that were the case (jack of all trades, master of none). I did want to tell you that you CAN do intervals with an AppleWatch, though. I assume your wife launches the built-in Activity App from her watch when she runs? If she double taps on the watch face while the workout is going, it'll start a new interval. I had no idea until @MoanasPapa told me.



Sounds like we are talking about different intervals.  She uses run/walk intervals, so she needs the watch to tell her when it's time to transition from running to walking and vice/versa.



FredtheDuck said:


> I have the newest Apple Watch and while it'll track and time distance, it isn't giving me elevation change, cadence, etc., and the interface to compare/track progress is nonexistant. So I'm still using RunKeeper in addition to the Activity App. There's _always _a discrepancy in distance and time between the two apps (like, up to .2/mi, though I start both before I even take a step), which really irritates me. So, I'm wondering if getting a cheapy Garmin that is designed to do _all _the things is a better option, but I really hate the idea of having two devices, and like @AbbyJaws2003, I love the watch for just about everything else.



I use the Forerunner 235.  While I don't consider it to be a "cheapy" Garmin, it has been fantastic and has the wrist-based HR monitoring like the Apple Watch as well as all the other information that you would like (elevation, cadence, etc...).


----------



## FredtheDuck

camaker said:


> Sounds like we are talking about different intervals. She uses run/walk intervals, so she needs the watch to tell her when it's time to transition from running to walking and vice/versa.



Oh, yes, definitely different intervals. Sorry for the confusion! I'll go check out the 235 now.

ETA: So do you wear your Garmin just for running and your Apple Watch for everything else? Or did you end up switching fully to the Garmin?


----------



## Ariel484

FredtheDuck said:


> Random question: Has anyone had experience with both the Apple Watch and Garmin devices? Did you find yourself preferring one over the other when it comes to running? Why?


I have both...ran with the Apple Watch for a couple of weeks recently, and while I did like it, I am now back to my trusty Garmin FR230.

I think the Apple Watch is good if you want a bare-bones device for running - just start it and go.  But as @camaker said above, the Garmins have way more runner-friendly options if you want to do more varied workouts (run/walk, intervals, etc.) and, to me, it seems way more lightweight (though the Garmin face is WAY bigger than the Apple Watch face).  I see that you said there's a way to double-tap the face while running to do intervals? That just seems like such a pain to me, to have to keep looking at the screen like that and then to reach over and tap it during your run.  With my Garmin, I program in the intervals or run/walk alerts and it does the work for me.

I guess the other big thing is accuracy - I had read some reviews that said that the Apple Watch wasn't super accurate (not sure how true that is) and I sort of think of Garmin as the gold standard for accuracy.  I'm with @AbbyJaws2003 - I use my Garmin for runs and my Apple Watch for everything else, which is admittedly a little silly since the FR230 can do smart notifications and all that...but the Apple Watch is so much prettier! 

Also wanted to touch on the "cheapy" Garmin - part of how I justified getting the Apple Watch was what I would sell my FR230 and downgrade to a FR25.  I did a crappy job researching what I was actually giving up by doing this...I had the FR25 for a few months before selling it - turns out that by going cheap, I lost things that were must-haves for me (ability to customize run intervals a little more, vibration on alerts, battery life, etc.).  So definitely look at the different features between models.  DC Rainmaker is a great resource to compare fitness trackers.

EDIT: Biggest annoyance with my Garmin is syncing it to the Garmin app using Bluetooth when I am done running...sometimes it takes like 3-4 tries, or more, to dump my run into the app.  Super annoying (and my watch software is up-to-date so I'm not sure if it's an issue with the app or what?).


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

roxymama said:


> The other is born from the devil and seems like it fits like the first one...



Oh yeah, forgot about my devil shirt. I have a winter running shirt from Target with un-ending sleeves. It's like you roll them up until they're out of your way, but they just grow to be too long again, you roll them up, they grow, you roll them up, they grow...

Ultimately, you will give up before the shirt does, so you resign yourself to looking like Dopey with too-long sleeves.


----------



## roxymama

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about my devil shirt. I have a winter running shirt from Target with un-ending sleeves. It's like you roll them up until they're out of your way, but they just grow to be too long again, you roll them up, they grow, you roll them up, they grow...
> 
> Ultimately, you will give up before the shirt does, so you resign yourself to looking like Dopey with too-long sleeves.



Bwhahaha, that's so funny!   Although you probably don't think so while it's happening.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: My favorite is my Garmin watch. I have had it for right at a year and love it. My least favorite is the arm band I used to use for carrying my phone. That  thing was such a pain.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: What is your favorite piece of running gear (clothing, accessory, etc) that you've tried? What's your least favorite?*



Favorite: my CW-X compression shorts. They're my absolute favorite race shorts, and I don't leave home without them. My 920XT and Tailwind would be the next two items on my list.
Least Favorite: the new models from Fuel Belt with the plastic bottle holster. Without the elastic cord holding the bottles in like on the older models, my bottles had a tendency to pop out on their own. Related: does anyone want to buy a Fuel Belt for a really low price?



Ariel484 said:


> EDIT: Biggest annoyance with my Garmin is syncing it to the Garmin app using Bluetooth when I am done running...sometimes it takes like 3-4 tries, or more, to dump my run into the app.  Super annoying (and my watch software is up-to-date so I'm not sure if it's an issue with the app or what?).



You know, my 920XT has a similar problem. It's generally a 50/50 proposition if it will auto connect to WiFi when I get home after a run. There are even times when I dig into the Settings menu and kick off the sync manually that it won't connect. This started recently; maybe the last software update was wonky?


----------



## MissLiss279

FredtheDuck said:


> Random question: Has anyone had experience with both the Apple Watch and Garmin devices? Did you find yourself preferring one over the other when it comes to running? Why?



I have the first generation AppleWatch and a Garmin 220. I wear both when I run - mainly because he AppleWatch has the fitness tracking and I want my run to count. 
However, I do not think it keeps up with the mileage and always gets off from my Garmin - which I trust more and really like. I think the AppleWatch works better the more you use it, but if you happen to walk during your run, I think your cadence changes and that's when it starts to get way off. I always carry my phone, so it's not that it can't use my phone for help. Also, when I first got the watch, I did use it during my runs with the activity on for outdoor runs. I think the battery may have lasted for over a half marathon distance, but I think it wanted to die around mile 16 - wouldn't have lasted for a whole marathon for me (but I'm not speedy either). My Garmin will last over 6 hours and still have juice left in the battery. I think my Garmin is great for running. I love AppleWatch, just not for running.


----------



## Ariel484

FFigawi said:


> You know, my 920XT has a similar problem. It's generally a 50/50 proposition if it will auto connect to WiFi when I get home after a run. There are even times when I dig into the Settings menu and kick off the sync manually that it won't connect. This started recently; maybe the last software update was wonky?


Ugh, I don't know.  I feel like it's been an issue with mine for at least a year.  And the watch is not too out-dated yet, and neither is my phone, so I feel like it must be a software issue.  If I can get it to dump my run after like 4 tries or less, I consider that a win.


----------



## camaker

FredtheDuck said:


> Oh, yes, definitely different intervals. Sorry for the confusion! I'll go check out the 235 now.
> 
> ETA: So do you wear your Garmin just for running and your Apple Watch for everything else? Or did you end up switching fully to the Garmin?



I wear the Garmin exclusively for running and wear the Apple Watch or another of my watches for everyday use.  For all the love that I have for the Garmin, it does not meet my taste for the everyday aesthetic.


----------



## Miranda

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> My favorite piece of running gear is my new single bottle Orange Mud Hydraquiver... A big shout out and thanks to all on these boards who said they liked it, this thing may have just saved my long runs this summer. I love it!


I've been thinking of getting a single bottle one, although I haven't even tried my double bottle one yet.   I haven't even taken it out of the shipping bag it came in... I ordered it the same week that my bulging disc/sciatic issues flared up badly 6-7 weeks ago.  I am an extremely thirsty runner though, and I need to carry water during warmer months even on short-ish runs.  I still have my Nathan handheld, but I don't particularly like carrying it, although it's usually enough quantity-wise for a shorter run.  I got the double barrel one for group running where I don't control the route and because I often need 40-60 oz of water for a long run.  For my own routes, I would plan routes where I passed a convenience store and could buy a water to refill the Nathan every couple miles.  But have been thinking I should get a single barrel one for those shorter ones where I don't need multiple bottles.



Ariel484 said:


> EDIT: Biggest annoyance with my Garmin is syncing it to the Garmin app using Bluetooth when I am done running...sometimes it takes like 3-4 tries, or more, to dump my run into the app.  Super annoying (and my watch software is up-to-date so I'm not sure if it's an issue with the app or what?).



I have found that the bluetooth on my watch is hit or miss whether it is going to connect to my phone.  I can force it by opening up the Garmin app on my phone, then the bluetooth will connect.  Most of the time I don't bother... if it connects, it connects and if it doesn't, I'll force it to by opening up the app after I'm done or it'll get sync'd when I pop it in the charger when I get home.  It seems like it connects to it pretty reliably after I've opened the app for a few runs, then it stops again until I open the Garmin app again.  The only time that I always want it to be connected the whole run is when I'm using the live tracking for my SO (long solo runs or races), but I have to open up the app to turn the live tracking on, so it sort of sorts itself out there on its own. 


ATTQOTD:

Most favorite:
It's a tossup between SparkleSkirts, my Garmin, and my Jaybird bluetooth headphones.  I cannot wear running shorts or my thighs will eat them and I hate the thought of wearing compression shorts all by themselves (even though I wear long tights in the winter just fine?  I don't know ), so I like having compression shorts, pockets, and something cute to cover all that up.  Garmin, well... obvious.  And my wireless headphones... those are a game changer.  I used to get so frustrated with the long cord on my wired ones flapping all around and forcing me to hold onto my phone or use an armband all the time.

Least favorite:
Ummm... not sure.  I've had a number of shoes that didn't work out for me (most recently, aka 2014-2015 time since I've been in Altras since spring 2015, Hoka Bondi, NB 1080, and Asics Nimbus), but everyone's got shoes that don't work for them. 

I guess maybe my Nightrunner 270 shoe lights.  They didn't really illuminate stuff in front of me as well as I thought they would and one of them came to me dead.  They were a Christmas 2015 gift though, and I didn't actually try them out and discover this until Fall 2016, womp womp.  Another one might be my SPIbelt even though I still wear it in the winter/fall/spring when it's too cold for SS and I'm wearing capris because none of my capris/tights have pockets.  It flops all around and I hate how everything is just stuffed into a big jumble in there.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: What is your favorite piece of running gear (clothing, accessory, etc) that you've tried? What's your least favorite?*



My favourite is my sparkly pink visor.  It gives me superpowers.


----------



## The Expert

A quick race report from the Park City Trail Series 10K this past weekend... in a word: BRUTAL! I've attached my Strava suffer score to prove it.
This race is part of a series designed to introduce road racers to trail races, so last month was a 5K on the same trail system, up in the mountains where it's a bit cooler. The 5K course was primarily packed dirt trail with a few short segments of single track. Some parts were a little rocky or rutty, but nothing too technical. Each race is about a month apart, doubles in length and the course gets more tricky. Let's just say I'm glad I have conflicts that prevent me from doing the 15K and Half!

Me: I've been a very very bad runner girl and have not run a single step since the 5K last month. (I KNOW!) I don't tolerate heat well, and it's been in the upper 90s and low 100s for the last month solid. My body doesn't like to run early, so by the time I'm motivated to go, it's too hot. I hate the treadmill, so that's an easy excuse just to "try again tomorrow", which never happens. I knew going in this was going to be a tough one, but also wanted to do it so my body would remember why it needs to train!

Weather: A little warm, even up in the mountains. The temp was about 65 at the start and the course is in FULL sun. They stuck with an 8am start, which probably should've been pushed earlier for the longer distance.

Course: Tough! At least for this road runner, this was much more challenging than I anticipated, both hills and terrain wise. About half was on single track, very rocky and uneven, and lots of hills. The first two miles were almost all uphill, so I struggled and slowed down, walking some of the steeper grades, figuring I'd be able to make it up on the downhills. (Since the start and finish are in the same place, I knew they were coming.) But as soon as we'd peak and start to come down, the trail would get tougher. After almost face-planting a few times, I just had to slow down and pick my way through. Between that and having to get out of the way to let other runners by, I basically walked from the 2.5 to about 5.5 mile marks. Ugh.

Support/organization/other runners: It's not a big race - about 500 people for the 10K - and mostly locals, so it's fine. It's organized by a local running store and they get good sponsors, so a coffee truck and some food booths at the start/finish, water, Nuun, someone giving out no-bake protein balls, and the like. They don't do corrals, but did have some pace group signs near the start and they ask people with dogs to start about 90 seconds behind the rest of the pack (my dog doesn't run). Things spread out quickly and people are very polite about getting out of the way or asking to pass if they need to. As I mentioned, I was conscious of people coming up behind me and listened for their pace so I could jump out of the way. Every single one of them thanked me. There were three water/Nuun stops (mile 1.5, 4 and about 5.5) but they had trouble keeping the Nuun mixed. I really needed electrolytes at that mile 4 stop as my fingers were swelling up bad, but they didn't have any mixed and I was worried about being at the back of the pack by that time. I should've waited as I had some dizzy spells during that next mile. I did take water at all three stops, Nuun at the last one, and poured water over my head at the last two.

Overall: My finish time was 1:33. I know trail runs are slower, and with my lack of training I wasn't expecting a PR or anything, but I didn't anticipate going over 90 minutes. By the end I was just happy to finish. My mantra for the last mile and a half was "just keep moving" and "you can finish". I'm kind of glad to have this experience, as it's totally motivated me to get off my butt and jump into my training program for my Half in September!


----------



## Sailormoon2

ATTQUOTD: *favourite: *Definitely my Garmin 35, which I just recently lost breaking up a dog fight (the animal, not hte plane kind) so that needs to be replaced STAT! AND my Sparkle Skirts.
*Least Favourite: *My Camelback, not because there is anything wrong with it per se, I just hate that I even need that much water when I run, but I do! I can barely get through a 5K without 2 cups of water.


----------



## FFigawi

CheapRunnerMike said:


> My favourite is my sparkly pink visor.  It gives me superpowers.



Speaking of which, are we wearing sparkle skirts for Ragnar?


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD another Garmin fan (FR220). I also have a HR monitor (chest strap) which gives a lot more info on the run.  I also love my Muzuni Wave Rider shoes, currently in my 6th pair. Tried NB once and had achillies issues, back to Mizuno and the heel was fine again. I have a super comfy pair of Bose headphones which are perfect to run with, they let in lots of ambient noise. Finally for summer long runs I have a camelback running pack.

Hated the NB shoes. I had a stupid Nike hat that the visor part flipped up in a breeze, making it redundant. I also tried a running belt that held a normal water bottle, but it was off centred and I tent unbalanced. I blame it for a hamstring issue I had in 2008.

And with that I'm off for an early morning run in the rain!


----------



## roxymama

Off topic: Was on a race photo website looking at pics from my husband's weekend race and they have a search function where you can look for pics based on what color shirt you were wearing.  I just thought that was pretty nifty.  Had to share.


----------



## JClimacus

jmasgat said:


> I am registered for this.



Excellent! Have you run it before? It has a great reputation. I'm into the training for it... I did 42 miles last week. I'm going to take yet another crack at running a 3:40.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> Speaking of which, are we wearing sparkle skirts for Ragnar?



Is this a real question?  We'll fit right in at South Beach!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: Least favorite: Tank type running shirts. I get bad friction burns on my arms even if I use glide. Have to have sleeves.
                Favorite: Garmin Forerunner 230. So much more reliable than the 10.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: 
Favorite: SparkleSkirts(.com)! I won't wear anything else now.
Least: Hand held water bottle. I even bought the one with the strap/holder that goes around your hand so you don't have to grasp it. Nope. Still hated carrying it.


----------



## McNs

JClimacus said:


> ATTQOTD: Least favorite: Tank type running shirts. I get bad friction burns on my arms even if I use glide. Have to have sleeves.


I'm the same, need sleeves! I also can't wear cheap tech shirts, I need them nice and soft to look after the nipples!


----------



## GreatLakes

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: What is your favorite piece of running gear (clothing, accessory, etc) that you've tried? What's your least favorite?*



My Garmin running watch for sure.  It is the most useful and really helps my training.  I put off getting on far too long.

I tried a hydration belt once and made it about 10 yards.  I hated that thing.  I don't necessarily care for a handheld water bottle either but on the trails or when there isn't an alternative like a water fountain or route past my house it is the better option IMO.


----------



## gjramsey

@LSUlakes   I have a "race" to add. 

August 19 - gjramsey -  Habanero Hundred 100K trail relay - (survive! / )

Sometimes peer pressure is a bad thing (LOL).  This race starts at noon in Central Texas in the middle of August.  We have 3 teams doing this event, 1 is doing the 100m relay, and 2 teams doing the 100k relay.  This should be "FUN".


----------



## GollyGadget

JClimacus said:


> ATTQOTD: Least favorite: Tank type running shirts. I get bad friction burns on my arms even if I use glide. Have to have sleeves.
> Favorite: Garmin Forerunner 230. So much more reliable than the 10.


This used to be me. I hated tanks. For some reason, I decided to give them another try this year and the problem is gone. Now I'm chafing in other places but that's a completely different story...


----------



## GollyGadget

SarahDisney said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite piece of running gear (clothing, accessory, etc) that you've tried? What's your least favorite?


My favorite is a pair of Balega socks a local running store gave me. Before that, I ran in cheap athletic socks. The Balegas were life changing. It felt like I was running on clouds.

I've had a few tights that didn't quite fit properly so I was constantly pulling them up to avoid being exposed. I've since learned that lesson as well.

I run with either a flipbelt or Nathan hydration belt most runs. It is really important the fit is right for these. Earlier this year, my water was constantly bouncing around and driving me nuts. At first I thought I just wasn't used to it. When it continued to drive me bananas, I adjusted the sizing and haven't had any problems since. Honestly, I don't even notice it during my runs now.


----------



## LSUlakes

camaker said:


> Least Favorite: Nathan (or any) handheld water bottle. Completely throws my balance off while running and is a constant distraction. Their popularity totally baffles me!



This was a discussion topic at the running camp. They basically said handheld running bottles are kinda a bad idea as it throws off your center of gravity and makes you work harder. Suggested belt type if you had to have something and keep things as balanced as possible. 


ATTQOTD: Favorite - Garmin Watch
                Less Favorite - Compression socks. I get cramps putting them on and taking them off. lol


----------



## mrsg00fy

For the longest time I resisted upgrading my socks. I thought it was all nonsense and a way for the running store to part me from my money.  Until I tried Balega socks.   There is nothing like them.  I have not had a single blister in the three years since I have tried balegas.   They are awesome.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> This was a discussion topic at the running camp. They basically said handheld running bottles are kinda a bad idea as it throws off your center of gravity and makes you work harder. Suggested belt type if you had to have something and keep things as balanced as possible.



I'm glad to hear it's not just me!  Although, to be fair, it probably wouldn't be nearly as bad if I didn't have the core strength of cooked pasta.  In addition to the belt type, I've found that hydration vests and packs that ride in the center to upper back work well.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:
Favorite: Garmin 230 and Swiftwick Aspire socks
Least Favorite: Any running shirts I bought before I knew what I really needed/wanted.  I still own many of them for some reason, but they are unused.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you run hills to improve your training? If so, do you do any sort of special workout on them? If you dont have hills in the area do you run, can you access a overpass or treadmill to get the work in?

ATTQOTD: I am not much of a hill runner, but after last week I am sold on getting some hill work in. Now, I am limited to how long the hills are, but we do have a few small options that can work for repeats. 

So Many Hills at the running camp!!!!


----------



## JulieODC

I did hill workouts in high school, does that count?! ;-)

I am starting a new training program today (trying a Train Like A Mother plan for a 10k in october), and it does include a few hill sprint workouts, so I will be adding them into my training soon!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run hills to improve your training? If so, do you do any sort of special workout on them? If you dont have hills in the area do you run, can you access a overpass or treadmill to get the work in?



Hills are part of my running/training not by choice but by default [which probably explains my calf issue].  The area I live in is very hilly, with 7 - 8 percent grades on 1/2 - 3/4 mile stretches.  After a warm-up walk up my 400 foot driveway and a 1/4 mile flat stretch I have two choices; take a left and start out with an uphill first 2 miles or take a right and start out with a downhill 1.5 miles.  I prefer the uphill start because it governs my pace and rewards me at the end with a downhill finish.  I could if I wanted hop in the car and drive to a flatter circuit, but that doesn't really motivate me.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run hills to improve your training? If so, do you do any sort of special workout on them? If you dont have hills in the area do you run, can you access a overpass or treadmill to get the work in?



I don't intentionally run hills as a strategy, I just live in an area where it's hard to run any kind of distance without traversing hills of some sort.  There are, however, a couple of hills that I consider more significant that I hit routinely as part of my running routes.  During my normal training, I run routes so that they fall late in the run, usually in the last 1-2 miles, so that I get the stress of the hills on tired legs.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run hills to improve your training? If so, do you do any sort of special workout on them? If you dont have hills in the area do you run, can you access a overpass or treadmill to get the work in?



ATTQOTD: I try to run on hills almost everyday.  There are a few workouts where I opt to train on flatter roads (10k or less pacing), but the large majority of my training is on constant up and down hills on my 3.1 mile loop.  My goal marathon in October is a net downhill, but does have some climbs at the later stages.  So, it's a necessary evil for me to be appropriately trained.  I don't have any specific hill workouts.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run hills to improve your training? If so, do you do any sort of special workout on them? If you dont have hills in the area do you run, can you access a overpass or treadmill to get the work in?


I don't have Hills in my area so I really don't go out of my way to do them. I do have a treadmill but I avoid that when I can.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run hills to improve your training? If so, do you do any sort of special workout on them? If you dont have hills in the area do you run, can you access a overpass or treadmill to get the work in?



I don't have much of a choice in the hill thing ... I live uphill. It's very frustrating at the end of a difficult run when I just want to get home and there's this stupid hill in my way. I don't do any special hill training, I just treat them as another part of my run.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run hills to improve your training? If so, do you do any sort of special workout on them? If you dont have hills in the area do you run, can you access a overpass or treadmill to get the work in?


I do. My town has a few hills. They are short but steep. There is also a long and steep hill on one of the routes I do for group runs that is killer.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I also live in a hilly area, so while I don't have any specific workouts I do on hills, all of my runs have some sort of hill work at some point.


----------



## Nole95

I live in a hilly are, so training on hills is pretty much a standard part of my routine.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run hills to improve your training? If so, do you do any sort of special workout on them? If you dont have hills in the area do you run, can you access a overpass or treadmill to get the work in?



Not many hills here, but I try to get several repeats in on whatever ramps I can find a few times a week. Hills are an excellent way to build leg strength and endurance for longer races.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (yesterday): My favorite is my Garmin Forerunner 235 and least favorite is the water bottles made for my Flipbelt. I absolutely love the belt, but getting those silly little bottles back in it while trying to maintain pace and not fall is nearly impossible! I also don't care for handheld water bottles or camelbaks, so I struggle with hydration on training runs. 

ATTQOTD (today): I have done hill workouts before and found them very beneficial. I have no choice but to run hills where I live because there isn't much flat area, but luckily they aren't HUGE hills!


----------



## Chaitali

I live in a hilly area as well so most of the training runs I do have hills incorporated by default.  I don't have any specific hill workouts that I do.  Every once in a while I'll drive downtown or to a trail near the river which doesn't have any significant hills for a nice change.  And I've been doing my speed work intervals on a treadmill with a 1% incline so I can do that without having to worry about hills.


----------



## FredtheDuck

@Chaitali - I was listening to the Mickey Miles podcast on my run this morning and in the intro there was someone named Chaitali from Maryland who loved the Mickey Miles podcast. Made me think of you.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: A couple of years ago I did hill repeats and found I felt like I would get stronger, but also noticed they took way too much out of me so I stopped doing them.

Then I read somewhere it was a good idea to incorporate hills into your everyday runs so that’s what I do now. If I’m feeling fatigued I’ll finder a flatter route, but when the legs are feeling fresh I’ll go out of my way to find as many hills as possible. For reference the most challenging hills I’ll come around will in the 5% range so nothing too extreme.

I learned the hard way if you have a race with lots of hills make sure to pay attention to the downhills in your training as well.  The downhills are sneaky and in my case took as much out of me as the uphills, unfortunately I didn’t realize it until it was too late.


----------



## whaler8

Nole95 said:


> I live in a hilly are, so training on hills is pretty much a standard part of my routine.



As @Nole95 and a few others mention above I am in the same boat. I have hills on almost every run, it makes for a nice varied workout.


----------



## whaler8

Ariel484 said:


> EDIT: Biggest annoyance with my Garmin is syncing it to the Garmin app using Bluetooth when I am done running...sometimes it takes like 3-4 tries, or more, to dump my run into the app. Super annoying (and my watch software is up-to-date so I'm not sure if it's an issue with the app or what?).



Missed this yesterday. @Ariel484 and @FFigawi I have the same issue with my FR230 it seems to take several manual sync request to finally get it to go. Rarely will it sync automatically with my phone when I get back from a run. I LOVE the Garmin but this irks me a bit, glad to hear I'm not the only one and maybe the next update from them will help.


----------



## Sailormoon2

We do Hill Workouts as our intervals for a period of several weeks during training cycles.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I only have hills on runs 7+ miles because I have to run about 3 miles to get to them.  Everything is else is just a gradual incline.  My non-hill routes vary between 0 ft and 3 ft of elevation gain.  Since the hilly area I run to on my long run at least is the highest point in Chicago, it has majorly helped me with any hills (there are few) during actual Chicago races.  What I see as mountains most of y'all would laugh at.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I live in a hilly area as well, so they are part of all my routes.  There are a couple of well known hills that people use for hill repeats near me, but I had not done any specific hill repeat training since high school... until about 7 weeks ago when I triggered all my disc/sciatic issues that kept me out of running for 5-6 weeks.  So, I am not very eager to do hill repeats again.


----------



## SheHulk

FredtheDuck said:


> @Chaitali - I was listening to the Mickey Miles podcast on my run this morning and in the intro there was someone named Chaitali from Maryland who loved the Mickey Miles podcast. Made me think of you.


Me too and I thought the same thing!


----------



## Chaitali

FredtheDuck said:


> @Chaitali - I was listening to the Mickey Miles podcast on my run this morning and in the intro there was someone named Chaitali from Maryland who loved the Mickey Miles podcast. Made me think of you.





SheHulk said:


> Me too and I thought the same thing!


lol...that was indeed me!  I was surprised to hear it on there because it was actually recorded quite some time ago.  It was before Wine and Dine in 2015, which is the half that turned into around 7 miles because of weather.  I think they're repeating some of their recordings because they haven't been to a race in a while?


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run hills to improve your training? If so, do you do any sort of special workout on them? If you dont have hills in the area do you run, can you access a overpass or treadmill to get the work in?


Like many others have said, I don't do any specific hill workouts or repeats but they're pretty difficult to avoid in my area. 
If I'm running a shorter route in my neighborhood it's constant up and down. For longer runs I head to a local trail which has a gradual uphill on the way out and some rather steep hills mixed in.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run hills to improve your training? If so, do you do any sort of special workout on them? If you dont have hills in the area do you run, can you access a overpass or treadmill to get the work in?



I have hills around if I want them.  I used to run on hills more often, but found it more difficult to maintain specific paces in my training.  Plus most of my training these days is for Chicago and Disney.  Both courses are flat so I do most of my training as flat as possible to simulate the monotony... but it does make it a little easier to train too.


----------



## Miranda

Noxgear is offering the Tracer360 for $25 off ($44.95) as part of Prime Day.  If you don't have a Prime membership to get the Prime Day deal from Amazon, you can use PRIMEDAY17 at Noxgear's website to take advantage.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I live in southwest Florida - there are no things like hills and the only overpasses are the highway which no way anyone sane would run on


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: I run hills, but not on purpose. My neighborhood is at the base of the mountains, so any route longer than a few miles inevitably has some fairly steep grades. When I have to do a longer route, I like to run straight up toward the beginning, then snake my way down a block or two at a time.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I have a few rolling hills around me. I don't specifically set out to do hill workouts, but *try* to not let myself avoid them either.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I live in a hilly area (especially my neighborhood) so its hard to avoid hills. There are a lot of days I wish I could avoid them! I have definitely paid the price in local races when I have trained on the treadmill way more than getting out and running the hills in my neighborhood. The lack of hills is one of the reasons I love running at Disney! Asides from a few overpasses or exit ramps, it is flat!


----------



## michigandergirl

Jumping back in after 10 glorious days of vacation!

ATTQOTD: My neighborhood is very hilly, so I run hills by default at least 3 days a week. I think it has been very beneficial - I totally crush the hills when running races.

RACE REPORT: National Cherry Festival / Chateau Grand Traverse half marathon - This was an absolutely gorgeous course that starts at the Chateau Winery & orchard and runs along the West Arm Grand Traverse Bay, ending in downtown Traverse City amidst all the Cherry Festival action. The first two miles are run through the orchard, which was neat, but hard on me as I am not much of a trail runner. It was a mix of trails, uneven grass, and pure sand, so I took it slow and was so relieved when I got to the paved road and could comfortably settle in to my long run pace. Official time is 2:20:44. Race swag included a medal with cherries on it, a tech shirt with cherries on it, a wine glass, a cup of cherries, and cherry & chocolate cookies.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run hills to improve your training? If so, do you do any sort of special workout on them? If you dont have hills in the area do you run, can you access a overpass or treadmill to get the work in?



I never avoid hills, which means there is almost always going to be a few rollers on any route I do, but I do have some specific routes that I will try to run a lot during training if I know my upcoming race features a lot of climbing.  This has always helped me get prepared both physically as well as mentally.  Also, the best way to work hills into your routine?  Trails.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I don't "run hills" though my ds who runs cross country insists I need to if I want to get faster. I have to travel a bit further to get to trails with hills for regular training runs, but I do it when I'm training for a race.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I sometimes wish there were hills around here.   We do have a soadbox derby hill about 20 minutes away that I will sometimes drive to for some hill work.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I have 2 choices when I head out, one direction is rolling terrain, about 400 foot gain/loss over 6 miles. The other direction is more hilly; it starts with 170 foot climb in the first half mile.

I usually do repeats up the big hill at least once a week, more if I'm training for a hilly race. Sometimes I do them with a weighted backpack (7 lbs.) I know this is crazy, but it is such a confidence builder on race day.

My long run route is flatter, about 170 foot gain/loss over 6 miles.

Note: you can tell a Garmin newbie from him quoting elevation gain/loss from his activities!


----------



## Ariel484

whaler8 said:


> Missed this yesterday. @Ariel484 and @FFigawi I have the same issue with my FR230 it seems to take several manual sync request to finally get it to go. Rarely will it sync automatically with my phone when I get back from a run. I LOVE the Garmin but this irks me a bit, glad to hear I'm not the only one and maybe the next update from them will help.


I really feel like I have had this issue with mine for a year+.  Basically my only complaint about Garmin.


----------



## McNs

Another runner who has no choice but to run up and down hills. I know overall my running is better for them but there are days I just wish the terrain was pancake flat!


----------



## IamTrike

Attqotd: During most of my training I run a decent amount of hills.   My typically 5 mile morning loop has 2 big hills  Both are 1 mile long each at a pretty decent grade and there are some rollers in between them.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: 





RunDisneyDad said:


> Like many of you, hills are impossible to avoid here in Utah.  I have a couple of favorite routes that are the least hilly with a gain of around 170 ft.  The other day, I purposely went up steeper hills, and liked the challenge but had to decrease my running intervals to make it through!
> 
> I learned the hard way if you have a race with lots of hills make sure to pay attention to the downhills in your training as well.  The downhills are sneaky and in my case took as much out of me as the uphills, unfortunately I didn’t realize it until it was too late.


And I have found this to be so true!!  My knees and quads have a hard time with these downhill canyon half marathons I've run since moving here.


----------



## jmasgat

JClimacus said:


> Excellent! Have you run it before? It has a great reputation. I'm into the training for it... I did 42 miles last week. I'm going to take yet another crack at running a 3:40.



I've not run it (been away from marathons for awhile!) I do know a couple of people who have run it for several years, and are running it again. My mileage last week was pretty much zero--on vacation.  But I hit 39 the week before that. My goal(s) are: A)4:00 and B) BQ (which I could get with a 4:25)


----------



## Jules76126

I live in a hilly area so hills are a daily part of my run. I don't always love it, especially the hill at the end - it always feels way more difficult than it actually is. I know in the long run these hills will pay off.


----------



## roxymama

It's happening!!  The F&W booth menus have been released!!!  I'm currently going to peruse them on the disney food blog during my lunch (which seems like a bad idea while eating a lean cuisine.)  Just wanted to alert anyone who doesn't already know 

Edited: OMG, I totally meant to put this in the Wine N Dine official thread.  So sorry to all you runners for alerting you to yummy food.  Oops


----------



## Disney at Heart

@roxymama Runners NEED to be alerted to yummy food. Yummy food is one of the reason's I run!


----------



## LSUlakes

Just got back from a Dr visit for our 35 week ultrasound. There is a chance something is abnormal and we are currently seeing about getting back into the ultrasound room for another look. I will not be posting a QOTD today, but instead ask for your prayers or thoughts for our family.


----------



## Ariel484

@LSUlakes  so sorry to read this.  You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Chaitali

@LSUlakes I'm sending good thoughts your way.  Sorry you're having to deal with this.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> Just got back from a Dr visit for our 35 week ultrasound. There is a chance something is abnormal and we are currently seeing about getting back into the ultrasound room for another look. I will not be posting a QOTD today, but instead ask for your prayers or thoughts for our family.



Praying for you sweet babe and family.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

@LSUlakes You and your family are definitely in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes   Positive thoughts being put into the universe for you.


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> Just got back from a Dr visit for our 35 week ultrasound. There is a chance something is abnormal and we are currently seeing about getting back into the ultrasound room for another look. I will not be posting a QOTD today, but instead ask for your prayers or thoughts for our family.


Praying for a normal second ultrasound.


----------



## michigandergirl

@LSUlakes Thinking about you and your family, I hope everything will be okay.


----------



## FredtheDuck

@LSUlakes sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Just got back from a Dr visit for our 35 week ultrasound. There is a chance something is abnormal and we are currently seeing about getting back into the ultrasound room for another look. I will not be posting a QOTD today, but instead ask for your prayers or thoughts for our family.



I hope everything is okay


----------



## KSellers88

@LSUlakes Praying for y'all!


----------



## Anisum

@LSUlakes Sending positive thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## LSUlakes

UPDATE: We are going back to the Dr around 4:30 PM today. Thanks everyone for your thoughts, prayers, and support. I will try to update again this evening.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

@LSUlakes Positive thoughts being sent to you and your family.


----------



## jmasgat

@LSUlakes.....sending more positive thoughts your way.


----------



## PCFriar80

Adding on the positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DIS-OH

Adding my prayers as well...


----------



## JulieODC

Sending every good vibe I have to you and your family @LSUlakes


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Thinking of you and your family @LSUlakes


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run hills to improve your training? If so, do you do any sort of special workout on them? If you dont have hills in the area do you run, can you access a overpass or treadmill to get the work in?



I have specific hill repeats as part of my current marathon training plan.  I have some decent hills around me and I can find some harder ones with a short drive.  I do think running hills is important for improving your times and I try to get in hillier routes at least once a month.



LSUlakes said:


> Just got back from a Dr visit for our 35 week ultrasound. There is a chance something is abnormal and we are currently seeing about getting back into the ultrasound room for another look. I will not be posting a QOTD today, but instead ask for your prayers or thoughts for our family.



Good luck man.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Positive Thoughts For YOu @LSUlakes


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@LSUlakes, sending positive thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Positive thoughts and prayers are being sent your way @LSUlakes


----------



## sourire

Positive thoughts to you and the family @LSUlakes.


----------



## whaler8

Positive thoughts and prayers for all of you @LSUlakes


----------



## DopeyBadger

Positive thoughts to you and the family @LSUlakes


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Prayers for you and your family @LSUlakes I hope everything is OK!


----------



## McNs

Positive thoughts to @LSUlakes and your family. Hope all is OK.


----------



## LSUlakes

Back from the Dr appointment with a specialist. EVERYTHING IS OK!!!! Thank you all for the support and well wishes. It has been a bit of a roller coaster of a day, that has luckily ended with good results. Thank all of you again!


----------



## PCFriar80

Excellent news!  Best of luck the rest of the way!


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

LSUlakes said:


> Back from the Dr appointment with a specialist. EVERYTHING IS OK!!!! Thank you all for the support and well wishes. It has been a bit of a roller coaster of a day, that has luckily ended with good results. Thank all of you again!


Oh, I'm so glad! I just read your earlier update and clicked on the next page hoping and praying for good news.


----------



## FredtheDuck

LSUlakes said:


> Back from the Dr appointment with a specialist. EVERYTHING IS OK!!!! Thank you all for the support and well wishes. It has been a bit of a roller coaster of a day, that has luckily ended with good results. Thank all of you again!


Oh thank goodness! Thanks so much for updating, and fingers and toes crossed for a smooth remainder.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> EVERYTHING IS OK!!!!



@LSUlakes, words kind of fail. Thanks for the update and have a peaceful night.


----------



## JulieODC

@LSUlakes - that is great news, so glad all is ok. Hopefully the next few weeks are uneventful!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Back from the Dr appointment with a specialist. EVERYTHING IS OK!!!! Thank you all for the support and well wishes. It has been a bit of a roller coaster of a day, that has luckily ended with good results. Thank all of you again!



Glad to hear it!


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> Back from the Dr appointment with a specialist. EVERYTHING IS OK!!!! Thank you all for the support and well wishes. It has been a bit of a roller coaster of a day, that has luckily ended with good results. Thank all of you again!


So relieved for you!! Thank you for the update!!


----------



## Disney at Heart

@LSUlakes So grateful for good news.


----------



## Waiting2goback

camaker said:


> Sorry to hear about your kidney stone!  I've had several of them, although they were in my pre-running days. What I can tell you, though, is that they HURT when they are moving through your system. Pain relief comes when they either stop moving or drop into the bladder before making that final painful trip to freedom.
> 
> So from that perspective, if you're continuing to run to work it through your system, I'd expect it to hurt. The running is doing its job. I don't think you're doing any extra damage, if that's what you're worried about. They are jagged crystalline things that are going to cause damage on the move, regardless.
> 
> The biggest piece of advice I can give you is hydrate hydrate hydrate!  This is probably the only time in your life a doctor will recommend beer to you, so take advantage if you like it!  I swear by cranberry juice and its less tart variations like cran-grape and cran-apple. Cranberry juices have been shown to have beneficial healing effects on the urinary tract.
> 
> Also, get a dedicated strainer that you don't plan to use in the kitchen ever again to catch it so you know it's out. Take it to the doctor so they can analyze it and hopefully tell you what you need to avoid generating more. Good luck!





Miranda said:


> My SO got his kidney stones from drinking gallons and gallons of iced tea... like the kind you make from the 4C or Lipton cans of powder.  Just in case anyone else likes to drink large quantities of that... beware.





SheHulk said:


> I don't know anything about kidney stones but want to say I'm sorry that sucks. Sending good vibes.



Sorry I can't keep up guys.  My stone still hasn't passed but it is out of my kidney so the pain is minimal now.  I just drink water and go to the bathroom all day waiting for this to come out.

I am leaving for Maine for vacation with the kids for the next week, which means I will fall behind again.  I am bringing my running stuff.  I have been able to run a couple time this week with minimal pain so I am going to try and get back into the swing of things and pray for no more delays.  I have 6 months to get ready for Goofy and I am worried I will be ready!  I really need to get back on here regularly too!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *With a large amount of the posters on this thread running one or more of the races during marathon weekend, the official training period is not to far away. How is base training going and have you selected a training plan for your race yet?

ATTQOTD: No marathon for me this year, but i hope to get some miles in when I can as I finish up my to do list and after the baby is born.

BTW if things do not come naturally we also scheduled a induction date for August 9!!! Thank you all again for the support yesterday!!!


----------



## MissLiss279

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a large amount of the posters on this thread running one or more of the races during marathon weekend, the official training period is not to far away. How is base training going and have you selected a training plan for your race yet?
> 
> ATTQOTD: No marathon for me this year, but i hope to get some miles in when I can as I finish up my to do list and after the baby is born.
> 
> BTW if things do not come naturally we also scheduled a induction date for August 9!!! Thank you all again for the support yesterday!!!



ATTQOTD: Training is going well for me. I have a few marathons on my schedule before Dopey, so that helps me keep in check. I have a Runner's World Training Schedule that I follow for Dopey once I finish my October marathon.


----------



## ZellyB

I didn't get a chance to read yesterday, but so happy to hear that all is well for your sweet baby, @LSUlakes !

Catching up:  I'm also a hill dweller, so hills are just part of our normal routes.

For today's question, training is going really well for me.  We've already been training for a local marathon in November, so we are well on our way.  Into some tough runs right now just because of the heat, but otherwise feeling strong and good.  We have always run a pretty minimal number of miles in the past following the base Galloway plan, but we've added a day of running this year and upped the mileage, so hoping that will have us in better shape for the races in January!


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: no marathon weekend for me  But, I'll be cheering everyone on from here!


----------



## SheHulk

LSUlakes said:


> Back from the Dr appointment with a specialist. EVERYTHING IS OK!!!! Thank you all for the support and well wishes. It has been a bit of a roller coaster of a day, that has luckily ended with good results. Thank all of you again!


This happened to me too. They tell you there might be a problem and then you sit and stew until you can know for sure. I'm so happy things worked out well for you. My ds did wind up not being exactly "normal" but still I wouldn't trade him for the world and I'd still say things turned out well!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a large amount of the posters on this thread running one or more of the races during marathon weekend, the official training period is not to far away. How is base training going and have you selected a training plan for your race yet?



I am working on an interim plan from @DopeyBadger right now to hopefully build some speed and endurance in preparation for DLH weekend over Labor Day.  After DLH, I plan to either re-run the plan he put together for me for last year's marathon with modified pacing or ask if he can put something new together for me.  

Right now, I feel like I'm finally starting to get into the rhythm of the summer training plan.  It got off to a rocky start as my shoes reached the end of their running lives on me and my time-tested strategy of just moving to the next Brooks Glycerin model hit a snag as the 14s didn't work at all for me.  The end result was that I had a lot of knee pain to deal with as I scrambled to find a source of new Glycerin 13s to tide me over for as long as possible (ended up procuring 5 pairs) and it cost me about a week of running. I also ended up with a new pair of Glycerin 15s that I am auditioning to see if Brooks fixed what they broke in the 14s.  The jury is still out on that experiment, though.

Layered on top of all of that has been acclimation to the heat and humidity here in central NC.  Most of my runs are in the evening and I'm seeing a good number of T+D > 160 runs.  Not a whole lot of fun, but still better than a treadmill or elliptical!  The runs are starting to get a bit easier, so I think my acclimation is starting to kick in.  We'll see how the rest of the summer progresses!


----------



## SheHulk

Guys I had my surgery on my foot yesterday and it hurts like a <insert expletive here>. One of the nurses getting me ready for the surgery was a runner I mentored in the C25K program I volunteer for! She graduated and still runs! I so needed a sympathetic person at that moment, talking about when I could get back to running. It was a nice surprise at a time when I needed it. Now to put feet up and nag the kids to feed the dog, load the dishwasher, etc...


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a large amount of the posters on this thread running one or more of the races during marathon weekend, the official training period is not to far away. How is base training going and have you selected a training plan for your race yet?


It could be better. It's just been too hot and/or raining. I have the rundisney virtual runs to give me some motivation. I'll probably go with what I used last year a modified Higdon.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a large amount of the posters on this thread running one or more of the races during marathon weekend, the official training period is not to far away. How is base training going and have you selected a training plan for your race yet?



I (sadly) won't be running marathon weekend. Boo. I did recently start my training plan for my late Oct half and am constantly thinking "What did I get myself into??" I had similar thoughts with my 1st half, so here's hoping I can start to gain some confidence soonish.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Also @LSUlakes ... So glad all checked out ok! Baby is so close- How exciting!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a large amount of the posters on this thread running one or more of the races during marathon weekend, the official training period is not to far away. How is base training going and have you selected a training plan for your race yet?



In week 4 of 15 training for the October sub-3 marathon attempt.  Just getting back to my endurance home of >120 min training runs.  Although I don't plan to take it to near the extreme I did last year because the results didn't work out the way I wanted it to.  Instead I'm using the following plan (link).  Then after that, focus will turn to @roxymama goal crushing and then Dopey.  I'll probably end up using a DopeyBadger plan for Dopey.  Likely something similar to what I used last year (link) but with adjustments for pacing, duration, and a few new ideas.


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> In week 4 of 15 training for the October sub-3 marathon attempt.  Just getting back to my endurance home of >120 min training runs.  Although I don't plan to take it to near the extreme I did last year because the results didn't work out the way I wanted it to.  Instead I'm using the following plan (link).  Then after that, focus will turn to @roxymama goal crushing and then Dopey.  I'll probably end up using a DopeyBadger plan for Dopey.  Likely something similar to what I used last year (link) but with adjustments for pacing, duration, and a few new ideas.



No marathon weekend for me this year  but I'm on week #4 of a Dopeybadger plan for the Chicago Half Marathon in Sept. and it's been really hot out so I'm trying to get past the mental roadblocks that hot weather provides. This week I'm sticking to the gym in the air conditioning to help me out.
And then I will be pacing Dopeybadger to his personal worst 10k time in October, which will be a true honor.  Let's just say that I'm looking forward to it being fall weather for that training period & race.  Although I'm probably secretly already training for it because DB always has secret things up his sleeves.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a large amount of the posters on this thread running one or more of the races during marathon weekend, the official training period is not to far away. How is base training going and have you selected a training plan for your race yet?



I'm in the middle of training for a marathon on October 8.  This is my big race (for me) this year.  I'm doing the WDW marathon in January with my wife and daughter (assuming she stays with us).  My training after October will all be geared towards pacing/encouraging my wife.  WDW will be marathon #1 for her.  To date, her longest race is 10 miles.


----------



## roxymama

I forgot to add that hubby and I have W&D race weekend in the late fall despite no marathon weekend.  But those will be "victory lap" races for the season more than anything.


----------



## roxymama

OMG this Nike ad from Australia.  Had to share


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I'm currently training for the Detroit marathon on Oct 15 as part of my Dopey training, using a coach @DopeyBadger plan. Mother nature has sent me some awful Florida-like humidity this week, I'm sure to properly prepare me for all weather conditions during Dopey...


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Currently in maintenance running mode because my Dopey training won't start until September. Almost halfway through my "genius" idea of running everyday (outside in the early morning) the month of July. Managed to keep my weekly average of miles the first week and I am in good shape for this week as well. Have made it 13 days in a row so far but the humidity even at 5:30am is crazy! Finishing dripping in sweat even though you have only run two miles is taking some getting used to.

@LSUlakes, so glad that everything is ok with your baby!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: No marathon weekend for me this year.   Some ladies from my running group are going just for the half, and I had just kinda sorta committed to going with them literally like the same day that all my back problems exploded back during Memorial Day weekend.  I didn't commit and register and get a room package and stuff because at the time I wasn't sure when I would even be running again.

I am hoping to scrape together enough of a base over the next month to begin fall HM training with my group.  We train for the White Mountain Milers Half Marathon up in North Conway, NH on 10/29.  That seems like a long way away to be able to do HM training after 5 weeks of zero exercise at all.  In the past 2 weeks I have done 3 runs now, and since I've graduated PT, I can do what I want as long as I am careful about too much back flexion (bending forward), so now it's time to buckle down and regain some of my losses.

It is very frustrating because I had been doing so well over the winter running with my group and making gains, and then I just muddled along for 3 months half injured and not doing as much, and then had to take so much time completely off.  I feel like I am starting over from scratch.  I went back to doing 60/30 intervals last night after doing 30/30 the first 2 runs.  It is frustrating to look at my watch and see those overall paces in the 13:30-13:45 range, even though I know it's partly because of all the walk breaks again and I am not exactly power walking on my walk breaks like I usually would.

Normally my run group runs Wed/Sat so I've been trying to think of how to schedule my cross training and another run around that.  I had been thinking that I would try and go to my favorite spin class on Mon, and then settle for a different spin class on Fri (my fav instructor teaches Mon/Wed), and then I would try and run Tue/Wed/Sat, and maybe add in a 4th day of running on Thu when I was up to it.  But the half training group is going to be Mon/Wed/Sat, so there goes that idea.  I guess I will have to say sayonara to my favorite instructor if I want to keep running with my run group.  Even though her class is in the mornings and we run at night, I don't really want to spin and run the same days.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a large amount of the posters on this thread running one or more of the races during marathon weekend, the official training period is not to far away. How is base training going and have you selected a training plan for your race yet?


After looking at a lot of training plans I decided that I like many others would just follow a @DopeyBadger training plan since it worked better with my schedule. I'm doing a 15k plan with him right now but will be moving on to Dopey in September.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Dopey training will start officially in September


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: Currently in maintenance running mode because my Dopey training won't start until September. Almost halfway through my "genius" idea of running everyday (outside in the early morning) the month of July. Managed to keep my weekly average of miles the first week and I am in good shape for this week as well. Have made it 13 days in a row so far but the humidity even at 5:30am is crazy! Finishing dripping in sweat even though you have only run two miles is taking some getting used to.
> 
> @LSUlakes, so glad that everything is ok with your baby!



You can always come across town and run with me at 6pm!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a large amount of the posters on this thread running one or more of the races during marathon weekend, the official training period is not to far away. How is base training going and have you selected a training plan for your race yet?



My base building training for DATW is well underway, so I should be in good shape for that. 

For the running part of the weekend, I think my Dopey training will be a continuation of my fall race preparations. With Chicago and a 170 mile bike weekend in October followed by a half distance tri and Ragnar in November, December will be a few long runs before my pseudo taper begins after Christmas. Since Dopey for me is all about fun (@DopeyBadger may be faster but I had more beer and rode more rides during the race ), my main goal through all of this is really to build my fitness up to a very high base before starting my 2018 IM training in mid-January.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> (@DopeyBadger may be faster but I had more beer and rode more rides during the race )



You've certainly got me there.  I don't drink beer and many of the available rides (like TOT & Everest) give me motion sickness.  I'd want no part of those during a marathon.  I could do RnR only because it's indoor and dark.  Guess we'll see what the future holds!


----------



## JulieODC

No marathon weekend for me! I did just check to see if the half is open for a "late" add, but it's sold out.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> My base building training for DATW is well underway, so I should be in good shape for that.
> 
> For the running part of the weekend, I think my Dopey training will be a continuation of my fall race preparations. With Chicago and a 170 mile bike weekend in October followed by a half distance tri and Ragnar in November, December will be a few long runs before my pseudo taper begins after Christmas. Since Dopey for me is all about fun (@DopeyBadger may be faster but I had more beer and rode more rides during the race ), my main goal through all of this is really to build my fitness up to a very high base before starting my 2018 IM training in mid-January.



Sounds like once I'm done with my @DopeyBadger plans this Fall, I may need to ask for a @FFigawi plan for Epcot Food n Wine fest.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Sounds like once I'm done with my @DopeyBadger plans this Fall, I may need to ask for a @FFigawi plan for Epcot Food n Wine fest.



You got it!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: No marathon weekend for me, but I am currently using a @DopeyBadger training plan for my first marathon in November. It is going well so far, but surviving running in the heat of the South is not an easy task. I am not sure why I thought a fall marathon was a good idea.


----------



## Miranda

JulieODC said:


> No marathon weekend for me! I did just check to see if the half is open for a "late" add, but it's sold out.


My running buddies had to go through a travel agent.


----------



## Wendy98

I am on vacation currently, so brief check in.  I have some down time in the car as we are driving to Disneyland from Yosemite.

Congrats @LSUlakes on being in the home stretch!  Glad everything is ok.

I have been running anywhere from 4-6 miles most days on vacation.  We are constantly on the go and my feet are killing me by the end of the day.  Not sure if I will run at DL since we have some super early days planned (I  may run fast, but I am SLOW at getting ready.)  I ran twice at Yosemite and it was so beautiful--although long steep hills.

I am loving California!

I keep a good base of miles year round--could race a half marathon at any given moment.  I have Chicago marathon in October and will focus on that end of July/August.

I have not committed to any Disney races.  DH does not want kids to miss school.  I feel SO guilty going without them.  If there are still spots available in the fall, I will think about it.


----------



## baxter24

camaker said:


> You can always come across town and run with me at 6pm!



Respectfully, that's a big fat NO! My husband likes to refer to me as "delicate flower" when it comes to the heat and even he is shocked I am getting out and running every morning.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a large amount of the posters on this thread running one or more of the races during marathon weekend, the official training period is not to far away. How is base training going and have you selected a training plan for your race yet?



No marathon weekend for me. My last few trips have all been WDW, and I kinda really want to get back to Disneyland before returning to WDW. I'm thinking about Star Wars Light Side (which is the weekend after marathon), but between runDisney's lack of information on that race (for those who haven't heard ... registration was delayed with no info about when it will open) and the fact that I'm hoping to be just starting an internship then, I don't know that it will happen.


----------



## McNs

Wendy98 said:


> I am on vacation currently, so brief check in.  I have some down time in the car as we are driving to Disneyland from Yosemite.
> 
> Congrats @LSUlakes on being in the home stretch!  Glad everything is ok.
> 
> I have been running anywhere from 4-6 miles most days on vacation.  We are constantly on the go and my feet are killing me by the end of the day.  Not sure if I will run at DL since we have some super early days planned (I  may run fast, but I am SLOW at getting ready.)  I ran twice at Yosemite and it was so beautiful--although long steep hills.
> 
> I am loving California!
> 
> I keep a good base of miles year round--could race a half marathon at any given moment.  I have Chicago marathon in October and will focus on that end of July/August.
> 
> I have not committed to any Disney races.  DH does not want kids to miss school.  I feel SO guilty going without them.  If there are still spots available in the fall, I will think about it.
> 
> View attachment 252376


Two of my most favourite paces in the world! Yosemite is just stunning, I did try a run there up the Mist Trail, got as far as the bridge across the Merced. And Disneyland is, well, Disneyland. We're 75 days away from our next visit


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: @DopeyBadger plan for me. Started this week, targeting Rocket City in December, then a leisurely Dopey weekend.


----------



## sourire

McNs said:


> I did try a run there up the Mist Trail


OH. MY.  That trail was terrifying, and I was walking gingerly! It was also in September, when there were no gushing waterfalls.  Ah but Yosemite...gorgeous place.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Currently working toward the Rock n Roll Philadelphia Half Marathon on 9/17, on a Coach @DopeyBadger plan. I'm running the DL 10K with my mom in early Sept., but I'm going to pace mom to her goal for that one (which will be at my long run pace or slower). After 9/17, Coach is going to continue to help with a WDW marathon training plan!  It's all a work in progress.


----------



## FredtheDuck

I should chime in and give credit to @DopeyBadger for another training plan, as many have today. I mentioned in my earlier answer that I'm not doing the wdw weekend, but I _am _using a @DopeyBadger training plan for my first half (Parks Half here in MD) this September.


----------



## mrsg00fy

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a large amount of the posters on this thread running one or more of the races during marathon weekend, the official training period is not to far away. How is base training going and have you selected a training plan for your race yet?
> 
> ATTQOTD: No marathon for me this year, but i hope to get some miles in when I can as I finish up my to do list and after the baby is born.
> 
> BTW if things do not come naturally we also scheduled a induction date for August 9!!! Thank you all again for the support yesterday!!!



First... so relieved and happy for you. 

ATTQOTD:  I haven't started training for the marathon weekend yet as I am following an @DopeyBadger plan for the Disneyland half marathon.  This is my first true attempt at a real plan and trying to figure out what all these running terms mean. 
These Rundisney boards are terrific. All these contributions from so many knowledgeable and generous folks who,are willing to help others is just inspiring. The positive tone here is incredible. 

I basically have just tried to run or run walk every day and then do a longer run every other weekend. Previously it was always about burning calories and fighting weight. I am now week five of the plan and it is so nice to know exactly what to do every day and finally understand that running slow a lot of the time is okay. I'm starting to think I'm actually a runner! I'm hoping all goes well and that when this training cycle is up that @DopeyBadger will help with a dopey plan.


----------



## pixarmom

I've missed so much!

First, @LSUlakes, so glad to hear everything turned out well!!  I remember the stress of those ultrasounds, and we've had experiences with complications, so I'm so happy for you and your family!  

QOTD regarding gear:  None!  Ditched all of it except my sparkly soul headbands, and they are awesome.

QOTD regarding marathon weekend:  Goofy for me this year!  Training plan is up in the air.  If I went with one, I'd absolutely be asking for help from @DopeyBadger.  But I've really been enjoying 4 miles per day and have not been following a specific training plan.  From a schedule perspective, may not be able to increase mileage until the kids are back in school this fall.  That's a definite problem for Lakefront Marathon in October . . .

Also, race report!

*Pewaukee Triathlon*

*Pre-race:*  A while ago, I decided to ramp up from my traditional sprint tri distance to the olympic/international distance.  I registered for the olympic/international distance and then promptly forgot about it.  A few days before the tri, I looked up my registration and realized my lofty goals of long ago. Uh-oh.  Also, upon arrival at this race, a guy saw my Iron Girl shirt and told me that his daughter would never do the Iron Girl sprint tri because it's for "sissies."  OK, thanks.

*The swim:*   This was seriously awful.  I love to swim, and the distance was not a problem.  The problem was the algae (my tri suit was covered in it) and the weeds.  I felt like I was in the tri-wizard tournament because there was zero visibility under that water and the weeds were around my arms, my neck and on my face while swimming.  Turns out, the lake was very recently cleared for swimming because it did not previously meet water quality standards. Yuck.

*The bike:*  I was very happy with my quick transition from swim to bike and especially happy to have that gross swim behind me.  After the weeds/algae, I was a bit disoriented, so I hit the first big hill and completely blanked on how my bike gears functioned.  Really.  When I made it up the hill, drank some gatorade and cleared my mind, it all came back to me and the rest of the bike was fantastic.  Except I felt kind of bad about being so far behind.

*The run:*  Yay!!!  I love a 10K!  This is the only time I'm happy about - not by itself, but because it immediately followed a swim and bike.  I fared horribly in my age group overall, but well for the run!  I don't consider myself a swimmer or a biker, but I'm a runner, so I'm always happy as a clam during this part.

*Post-race:*  There was no chocolate milk at the finish, and I was super gross from that lake.  Otherwise, I was so very happy to finish my first international/olympic distance tri.  And the sprint tri next month will be much easier.    I loved my new Betty Designs tri top and shorts and highly recommend them.  While I love the race organizers of this event, the lake was just too disgusting and the weeds really freaked me out, so I'm not sure I'll repeat this one.

And now, I'm really looking forward to hearing about the olympic tri adventures of Mr. @roxymama soon!!


----------



## Anisum

@pixarmom Congrats on your Olympic tri! Sad to hear about the gross algae. Hopefully your upcoming sprint tri will be free of it.


----------



## FredtheDuck

pixarmom said:


> a guy saw my Iron Girl shirt and told me that his daughter would never do the Iron Girl sprint tri because it's for "sissies." OK, thanks.



How rude! My response would have been much less diplomatic than is probably appropriate here. Ugh.



pixarmom said:


> I felt like I was in the tri-wizard tournament because there was zero visibility under that water and the weeds were around my arms, my neck and on my face while swimming.



This is the best visual of any race recap I've read, and it sounds awful. 

Good for you for pushing through! Congrats on your finish!!!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Way to go @pixarmom!  I love reading triathlon race reports!  She's being modest here too folks, she doesn't mention that she had to swim basically a mile and then bike 25 miles before that 10K run...that's pretty hardcore 



pixarmom said:


> Also, upon arrival at this race, a guy saw my Iron Girl shirt and told me that his daughter would never do the Iron Girl sprint tri because it's for "sissies."  OK, thanks.



I hate guys like this, and they always seem to show up at triathlons.  My wife and I call them peacocks because they like to show up and strut around letting everyone know how awesome they are and awesome you aren't.  They suck.  IronGirl is not for "sissies" by any means...guaranteed that guy has never done one!



pixarmom said:


> *The swim:*   This was seriously awful.  I love to swim, and the distance was not a problem.  The problem was the algae (my tri suit was covered in it) and the weeds.  I felt like I was in the tri-wizard tournament because there was zero visibility under that water and the weeds were around my arms, my neck and on my face while swimming.  Turns out, the lake was very recently cleared for swimming because it did not previously meet water quality standards. Yuck.



Gross, been there.  That makes for a really tough swim, good work getting through it.



pixarmom said:


> *The bike:*  I was very happy with my quick transition from swim to bike and especially happy to have that gross swim behind me.  After the weeds/algae, I was a bit disoriented, so I hit the first big hill and completely blanked on how my bike gears functioned.  Really.  When I made it up the hill, drank some gatorade and cleared my mind, it all came back to me and the rest of the bike was fantastic.  Except I felt kind of bad about being so far behind.



Haha, gears are kinda important on those hills!  You won't forget that again...



pixarmom said:


> *The run:*  Yay!!!  I love a 10K!  This is the only time I'm happy about - not by itself, but because it immediately followed a swim and bike.  I fared horribly in my age group overall, but well for the run!  I don't consider myself a swimmer or a biker, but I'm a runner, so I'm always happy as a clam during this part.
> 
> *Post-race:*  There was no chocolate milk at the finish, and I was super gross from that lake.  Otherwise, I was so very happy to finish my first international/olympic distance tri.  And the sprint tri next month will be much easier.    I loved my new Betty Designs tri top and shorts and highly recommend them.  While I love the race organizers of this event, the lake was just too disgusting and the weeds really freaked me out, so I'm not sure I'll repeat this one.



Awesome job on the run!  It is always exponentially more difficult running off the bike but as a runner you have that boost of knowing that it is FINALLY time to do what you love.  Sounds like you did great out there, were you able to pick off a bunch of people?  That's always a great mental pick-me-up during a race.  Glad your Betty kit worked out so well, I love my Betty stuff too!



pixarmom said:


> And now, I'm really looking forward to hearing about the olympic tri adventures of Mr. @roxymama soon!!



We are ALL looking forward to the triathlon adventures of @roxyhubby!  Looking forward to your Sprint race next month too, please promise me you'll do another recap...the Running Thread needs more TRI


----------



## Anisum

@LSUlakes Whenever you get the chance I realized I didn't put in for my end of summer and fall races.

August 13 - Anisum - Autumn Lake Sprint Triathlon (NG / NA) 

September 10 - Anisum - Good Day for a Run Festival 15k (1:54:59 / N/A)
September 24 - Anisum - Ocean City 10 Miler (NG / N/A)

October 15 - Anisum - Bohemian River Scenic (36:00 / N/A)


----------



## MissLiss279

@LSUlakes I have another race to add. It's a local race in its third year to bring attention to 811 - call before you dig. It's a fun little race. It's 8.11k on 8/11, at 8:11 pm.  It is the night before my 20 mile long run, so I don't plan to race it. 

August 11 - MissLiss279 - 811 Run (NG / NA)


----------



## JulieODC

I also have a race to add:

October 1 - JulieODC - Ocean Road 10k (59:59/NA)


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following posters with races:

14 - @disneydaydreamer33  - SOJO Glow Run at Midnight 10k (1:05:00 / N/A)
15 - @virtuoso1989 - RNR Chicago 5k (NG / N/A)
15 - @roxymama  - RNR Chicago 5k (NG / N/A)
15 - @opusone  - RNR Chicago 5k w/ DD (31:04 / N/A)
16 - @roxymama  - RNR Chicago 10k (NG / N/A)
16 - @virtuoso1989 - RNR Chicago Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
16 - @sky13 - Straits Times Run in the City 18.45k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to yall on your race this weekend! If you need to make any changes please let me know. Have a great run and we look forward to hearing how the race went!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Fun Friday Question: Who is looking forward to hearing about the news from the D23 this weekend? Anyone going to any of the events? 

ATTQOTD: I am very excited to see what will actually get confirmed. Wish I could go, but it just isnt in the cards this time. It's on my list of to do's before I die one day. lol


----------



## ZellyB

I'm not going to the expo, but am absolutely excited to hear everything.  When I signed on this morning, I saw a big feed of D23 stuff at the top of the forum home page, so I need to go back and check that out.


----------



## ZellyB

@pixarmom loved the report and fantastic job.  That swim sounds pretty awful!!  I'm so impressed by you triathletes!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

I'm interested in any D23 news about park offerings and updates!


----------



## roxymama

pixarmom said:


> I've missed so much!
> 
> First, @LSUlakes, so glad to hear everything turned out well!!  I remember the stress of those ultrasounds, and we've had experiences with complications, so I'm so happy for you and your family!
> 
> QOTD regarding gear:  None!  Ditched all of it except my sparkly soul headbands, and they are awesome.
> 
> QOTD regarding marathon weekend:  Goofy for me this year!  Training plan is up in the air.  If I went with one, I'd absolutely be asking for help from @DopeyBadger.  But I've really been enjoying 4 miles per day and have not been following a specific training plan.  From a schedule perspective, may not be able to increase mileage until the kids are back in school this fall.  That's a definite problem for Lakefront Marathon in October . . .
> 
> Also, race report!
> 
> *Pewaukee Triathlon*
> 
> *Pre-race:*  A while ago, I decided to ramp up from my traditional sprint tri distance to the olympic/international distance.  I registered for the olympic/international distance and then promptly forgot about it.  A few days before the tri, I looked up my registration and realized my lofty goals of long ago. Uh-oh.  Also, upon arrival at this race, a guy saw my Iron Girl shirt and told me that his daughter would never do the Iron Girl sprint tri because it's for "sissies."  OK, thanks.
> 
> *The swim:*   This was seriously awful.  I love to swim, and the distance was not a problem.  The problem was the algae (my tri suit was covered in it) and the weeds.  I felt like I was in the tri-wizard tournament because there was zero visibility under that water and the weeds were around my arms, my neck and on my face while swimming.  Turns out, the lake was very recently cleared for swimming because it did not previously meet water quality standards. Yuck.
> 
> *The bike:*  I was very happy with my quick transition from swim to bike and especially happy to have that gross swim behind me.  After the weeds/algae, I was a bit disoriented, so I hit the first big hill and completely blanked on how my bike gears functioned.  Really.  When I made it up the hill, drank some gatorade and cleared my mind, it all came back to me and the rest of the bike was fantastic.  Except I felt kind of bad about being so far behind.
> 
> *The run:*  Yay!!!  I love a 10K!  This is the only time I'm happy about - not by itself, but because it immediately followed a swim and bike.  I fared horribly in my age group overall, but well for the run!  I don't consider myself a swimmer or a biker, but I'm a runner, so I'm always happy as a clam during this part.
> 
> *Post-race:*  There was no chocolate milk at the finish, and I was super gross from that lake.  Otherwise, I was so very happy to finish my first international/olympic distance tri.  And the sprint tri next month will be much easier.    I loved my new Betty Designs tri top and shorts and highly recommend them.  While I love the race organizers of this event, the lake was just too disgusting and the weeds really freaked me out, so I'm not sure I'll repeat this one.
> 
> And now, I'm really looking forward to hearing about the olympic tri adventures of Mr. @roxymama soon!!




Congrats @pixarmom !!!!  You are awesome.  

Roxyhubby is working on that recap.  Spoiler: I think he'd share your sentiment that he's proud of conquering the distance but REALLY looking forward to his sprint next month.  I have a feeling it's gonna feel way easier for both of you!  



LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following posters with races:
> 
> 14 - @disneydaydreamer33  - SOJO Glow Run at Midnight 10k (1:05:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @virtuoso1989 - RNR Chicago 5k (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @roxymama  - RNR Chicago 5k (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @opusone  - RNR Chicago 5k w/ DD (31:04 / N/A)
> 16 - @roxymama  - RNR Chicago 10k (NG / N/A)
> 16 - @virtuoso1989 - RNR Chicago Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 16 - @sky13 - Straits Times Run in the City 18.45k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to yall on your race this weekend! If you need to make any changes please let me know. Have a great run and we look forward to hearing how the race went!



Yay Chicago reppin!
I don't think I'll have a time goal for my races this weekend until I tow the line and feel the weather.  This morning was so nice out Id have attempted a true race pace.  We shall see?  I'll be at the Expo at noon today = I may be poor soon 


Attqotd:  I think I'd like attending D23 one day, but I'm not much for waiting in lines.  I do love the constant updates about the parks and movies etc etc that come out though.  The Star Wars land models looks pretty cool.  I'd probably go on a shopping bender though.


----------



## Dis5150

OMG I am 23 pages behind! I have been super busy at work, then been sick for a week (I missed Prime Day! That is how you know you are REALLY sick!). I am finally out of bed, feeling better but I will have to catch up on my reading another day!

YQOTD: I am doing Dopey and following the JG Dopey plan. It started at the end of June. I have not run this week at all so will try to jump back in tomorrow. I am a wimp and started from the beginning, at 3 miles long runs, even though I was around 10-12 before the plan started. I just hate long runs on the TM but hate the heat and humidity here more. So I will start at the beginning and the longer runs won't hit until after summer weather is mostly done.

QOTD: I am watching for news of new plans in Epcot. And about the gondola skyway. So many rumors going around, hope to hear some things confirmed.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following posters with races:
> 
> 14 - @disneydaydreamer33  - SOJO Glow Run at Midnight 10k (1:05:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @virtuoso1989 - RNR Chicago 5k (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @roxymama  - RNR Chicago 5k (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @opusone  - RNR Chicago 5k w/ DD (31:04 / N/A)
> 16 - @roxymama  - RNR Chicago 10k (NG / N/A)
> 16 - @virtuoso1989 - RNR Chicago Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 16 - @sky13 - Straits Times Run in the City 18.45k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to yall on your race this weekend! If you need to make any changes please let me know. Have a great run and we look forward to hearing how the race went!



Good luck everyone!  Race hard but be smart and don't go out too hard in this heat and humidity.


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> OMG this Nike ad from Australia.  Had to share



PS - This gave me a really good idea for our 10k in October.


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> PS - This gave me a really good idea for our 10k in October.



Sweet!  I'll bring my rollerblades!


----------



## Dopeyintraining

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a large amount of the posters on this thread running one or more of the races during marathon weekend, the official training period is not to far away. How is base training going and have you selected a training plan for your race yet?



ATTQOTD: Not having run a marathon before I was aware I have a lot to do to build my base. I started with cross-training March/April and I've been building weekly running mileage since May. I should hit my target of 20 miles per week by end of July all being well. I am already doing some sessions on consecutive days to get used to running with tired legs.

I have a spreadsheet where I started with the JG plan from Sept but overlaid with a HM plan running from July to Sept.  I have a HM 1st Oct which I hope will be an improved POT. I have had to alter a fair bit of the JG plan to fit around my schedule but I'm also not sure about some of the suggested mileage. I am thinking I should max out my LR at 17-20 miles as I have read an article recently that says novice marathon runners should not train for more than 3 hours in one run as it takes too long to recover. If anyone has any advice on that I'd be glad to hear any suggestions.

@LSUlakes - Sorry to hear you've had a bit of a stressful week. Glad things are better now. 
I have one more race to add to your list. 

04/08 - Dopeyintraining - International Beer Day- Run for Beer 5k (28:00/ NA)


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

So I have a few more races that I am signed up for now that I have an idea of what my schedule is looking like...here they are @LSUlakes 

07/22 - CheapRunnerMike - Bluewater Olympic Triathlon (2:10:00 / NA)
08/20 - CheapRunnerMike - Goderich Olympic Triathlon (2:20:00 / NA)
09/10 - CheapRunnerMike - IRONMAN 70.3 World Championship (Beat my buddies / NA)
11/05 - CheapRunnerMike - Hamilton Road2Hope Marathon (BQ / NA)
11/11 - CheapRunnerMike - Ragnar South Beach (still be able to walk for our WDW trip after the race / NA)

Also noticed on the first post in the thread that you have linked results to people's recaps, cool idea!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Most looking forward to hearing announcements about what is coming to the parks and updates on the new lands currently under construction 

@LSUlakes, would you please add the following races for me? No time goals for me at this time.

11/5 - City of Oaks half marathon
11/8 - Holly Springs half marathon
11/23 - Charlotte Turkey Trot 8k

Thanks!


----------



## LSUlakes

Dopeyintraining said:


> 04/08 - Dopeyintraining - International Beer Day- Run for Beer 5k (28:00/ NA)



Is the date correct or is that for 2018? If its for 2018 I will add it to a list I have on my PC and post it for next years thread. If the date is incorrect please let me know the correct date. Thanks!



CheapRunnerMike said:


> Also noticed on the first post in the thread that you have linked results to people's recaps, cool idea!



It's something I am attempting to do, but have fallen way behind!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I think attending D23 would be really neat, but I don't ever foresee myself attending. I did see some cool info on the new Star Wars Land today though and am excited to see what else they come out with!


----------



## Anisum

ATTQOTD: Excited to hear any news.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Fun Friday Question: Who is looking forward to hearing about the news from the D23 this weekend? Anyone going to any of the events?


Wish I was going. I will be a very busy person this weekend


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: 

I'm not "in the loop" enough to be aware of anything to be super-excited or bummed about.

In General-

Excited for: any additions or revamps that bring new life to areas of the parks that maybe aren't that popular. I think things seem less crowded if there are more interesting things to do and more areas to divert traffic where people are genuinely interested in going. More cool things = Better.

Not excited for: any permanent closures that leave empty space, buildings, etc. that forgo an opportunity to add something new or re-imagine a former attraction in a new and exciting way. It's always disappointing when Disney chooses the "cheapest" option in any situation.

I'm excited to hear all of the news when it's all said and done.


----------



## FFigawi

CheapRunnerMike said:


> 11/11 - CheapRunnerMike - Ragnar South Beach (still be able to walk for our WDW trip after the race / NA)



@LSUlakes please add me to the Ragnar on 11/11 too. @CheapRunnerMike and I will be rocking our sparkle skirts!


----------



## Chaitali

Good luck to everyone with races this weekend!  As far as the recent questions, I haven't started training for the marathon yet.  Training officially starts in September but I'm spending the Summer getting used to routinely running 4 times per week and setting my base.  I'm very excited about D23 and going off to look at some of the Star Wars land photos now   Going in person isn't in the books for me but I'd love to be able to do that some day.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dopeyintraining said:


> I am thinking I should max out my LR at 17-20 miles as I have read an article recently that says novice marathon runners should not train for more than 3 hours in one run as it takes too long to recover. If anyone has any advice on that I'd be glad to hear any suggestions.



It is my belief that all types of runs have maximums based on their physiological relevancy.  The following table does a nice job summarizing it:

 

Source: Billat - Interval Training for Performance: A scientific and empirical practice.  (Paper link found online for free)

I believe there are two key considerations for determining a max duration for a long run.  

1) The pace at which you do the long run relative to a race equivalent performance determined goal marathon pace.
2) The style of running - continuous or run/walk.

Changing either of these variables in my belief could adjust the idea of the duration limit either up or down.  

For instance, the 3 hours you've stated is something the Hansons recommend (also recommends 25-30% of weekly mileage).  Their long run pace is roughly 7-9% slower than goal marathon pace.  

Jack Daniels recommends 150 minutes or 25% of weekly mileage in some of his plans.  In others, he has it as 20 miles, but that is justified by the total weekly mileage being 70-80 miles (and thus you're likely to be completing 20 miles in ~150 minutes for a long run).

Galloway has no upper limit that I'm aware of.  His research has found that people perform better when they "go the distance" in training.  There are two key components to why his upper limit may not exist.  The use of run/walk (thus allowing walking breaks to allow the muscles to recover during the exercise) and his long run pace is +2 minutes from MP.  Hansons at 7-9% is more like +40-50 seconds.  Daniels recommends 4.5 hours for run/walk (but doesn't give a pace or rationale behind is number).

I know from my training plan writing experience, that I've had runners do...

-12 miles as a max mileage (180 minutes) and finish Dopey feeling comfortable and the marathon as their first in 6.5 hours.
-14 miles as a max mileage (150 minutes) and set a new PR in 2nd marathon by 90 minutes

There are lots of different considerations to take into account when choosing the distance/duration of the long run.  This includes my two examples from my training plans as there is more to training and determinations than just the long run.  Hope this helps!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I've been on Twitter checking out the cosplay! Somebody showed up in a Big Thunder Mountain dress with a working train (sorry no link)


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I'm kinda torn on what I want to see from this weekend. On the one hand, I really want to know what else they have planned for the parks, and there have been some interesting rumors being thrown around, some of which seem to be pretty legitimate. On the other hand, I kinda want them to finish the construction they've already in the middle of before they start more construction (and yes, I kinda felt that way last expo too when they announced Star Wars & Toy Story Lands before finishing Pandora). We'll see what happens.
I'm definitely excited to see what comes out of the animation panel, though. (Also a little bit the live action, but I tend to like animated movies more than live action these days)


----------



## ZellyB

Anybody run this race before?

https://www.runrevel.com/rdv
Looks pretty awesome. The Rockies in early June and it's all downhill. 

I'm guessing arriving a few days early to try to acclimate to the elevation is a good idea. We are thinking could be a great combo family vacation and race.


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: Most looking forward to hearing announcements about what is coming to the parks and updates on the new lands currently under construction
> 
> @LSUlakes, would you please add the following races for me? No time goals for me at this time.
> 
> 11/5 - City of Oaks half marathon
> 11/8 - Holly Springs half marathon
> 11/23 - Charlotte Turkey Trot 8k
> 
> Thanks!



@LSUlakes, @baxter24 had a typo in her post. The Holly Springs Half Marathon is on 11/18. I don't think either of us plan on running it the Wednesday after another half!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ZellyB said:


> Anybody run this race before?
> 
> https://www.runrevel.com/rdv
> Looks pretty awesome. The Rockies in early June and it's all downhill.
> 
> I'm guessing arriving a few days early to try to acclimate to the elevation is a good idea. We are thinking could be a great combo family vacation and race.



I haven't done the race but I've been to where it's run. That would be such a beautiful race! I really love Colorado and we've had some great vacations there.  The Bolder Boulder is the Monday before so you could do a whole racecation


----------



## McNs

ATTFQOTD for sure looking forward to any parks news, Disneyland in particular. The Star Wars Land model looks awesome, would be great to see close up, BUT the idea of those horrendous lines at D23 puts me right off wanting to visit!

Happy running this weekend everyone!


----------



## dis_or_dat

@LSUlakes - haven't been active lately, but just wanted to say how relieved I am for you all! I hope the rest of the pregnancy is uneventful until the bundle of joy arrives!


----------



## michigandergirl

FFigawi said:


> @CheapRunnerMike and I will be rocking our sparkle skirts!



We are going to need pictures of this!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Call this 'Stupid GPS Tricks'.

I'm still learning what my new FR 235 can do. It's already completely changed the way I run in that I used to have to run known courses to a known landmark to know what distance I ran. Obviously now I can go anywhere and turn around wherever I want.

With my new found freedom, I went to the local college campus to run and did a mix of trails and road. There was a big grass field covered with dew (so you could see your tracks), so I wrote my initials (DC)



I know (no need to point it out): I'm a nerd! As with most goofy experiments, some valuable information did come out of this. By checking the time at each straight segment (even though I was running a curve), it looks like the FR is taking a location reading every 8 seconds. Haven't looked yet to see if this is configurable.


----------



## sourire

Happy Saturday all! Found this article very good and wanted to share!
(From The NY Times, re: how to feed a runner.) 

https://www.nytimes.com/well/guides...l=running&nl_art=10&nlid=6254014&ref=img&te=1


----------



## FFigawi

michigandergirl said:


> We are going to need pictures of this!



Here's one from Dopey. Ragnar should look similar, though maybe not with a beer so soon in the race.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> Here's one from Dopey. Ragnar should look similar, though maybe not with a beer so soon in the race.
> 
> View attachment 253009



But let's take a moment to focus on those pants


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Call this 'Stupid GPS Tricks'.
> 
> I'm still learning what my new FR 235 can do. It's already completely changed the way I run in that I used to have to run known courses to a known landmark to know what distance I ran. Obviously now I can go anywhere and turn around wherever I want.
> 
> With my new found freedom, I went to the local college campus to run and did a mix of trails and road. There was a big grass field covered with dew (so you could see your tracks), so I wrote my initials (DC)
> 
> View attachment 252966
> 
> I know (no need to point it out): I'm a nerd! As with most goofy experiments, some valuable information did come out of this. By checking the time at each straight segment (even though I was running a curve), it looks like the FR is taking a location reading every 8 seconds. Haven't looked yet to see if this is configurable.



Sounds like you might have the watch set to take "Smart" readings if you're only getting a data point every 8 seconds or so. You can go into the watch settings and change it to take a reading every second if you want to smooth things out.


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> But let's take a moment to focus on those pants



They look like CW-X Stabilyx compression tights to me...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

camaker said:


> Sounds like you might have the watch set to take "Smart" readings if you're only getting a data point every 8 seconds or so.


camaker, you nailed it. Thanks! 'Smart' must be the default. Or I fat-fingered it while trying to set something else.

Just changed it. This should greatly enhance my drawing capability. Up next: Mickey Ears!


----------



## McNs

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Call this 'Stupid GPS Tricks'.
> 
> I'm still learning what my new FR 235 can do. It's already completely changed the way I run in that I used to have to run known courses to a known landmark to know what distance I ran. Obviously now I can go anywhere and turn around wherever I want.
> 
> With my new found freedom, I went to the local college campus to run and did a mix of trails and road. There was a big grass field covered with dew (so you could see your tracks), so I wrote my initials (DC)
> 
> View attachment 252966
> 
> I know (no need to point it out): I'm a nerd! As with most goofy experiments, some valuable information did come out of this. By checking the time at each straight segment (even though I was running a curve), it looks like the FR is taking a location reading every 8 seconds. Haven't looked yet to see if this is configurable.


Just want to point out, you are a runner talking to other runners on a forum dedicated to Disney Theme Parks. If that doesn't make us all nerds nothing will!!

You should google GPS art, there is some cool stuff out there
https://www.google.co.nz/imgres?img...ozVAhXLybwKHTyICsMQMwgwKAEwAQ&iact=mrc&uact=8

Glad you're enjoying the watch, it certainly is next level for running.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following posters with races:
> 
> 14 - @disneydaydreamer33  - SOJO Glow Run at Midnight 10k (1:05:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @virtuoso1989 - RNR Chicago 5k (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @roxymama  - RNR Chicago 5k (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @opusone  - RNR Chicago 5k w/ DD (31:04 / N/A)
> 16 - @roxymama  - RNR Chicago 10k (NG / N/A)
> 16 - @virtuoso1989 - RNR Chicago Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 16 - @sky13 - Straits Times Run in the City 18.45k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to yall on your race this weekend! If you need to make any changes please let me know. Have a great run and we look forward to hearing how the race went!



*Rock 'n' Roll 5k Recap: My Daughter's First 5k*

It was an absolutely beautiful morning in downtown Chicago.  We were very fortunate to meet up with @roxymama and her family.  I only wish we had more time to talk.

My daughter and me in our corral...




Here is the view as we are about to pass mile marker 1...



Sophia did an awesome job.  I planned on pacing a 10:00 first mile, and we hit mile 1 at 9:53, so we were doing good.  Mile 2 was a 9:50.  She said she was still happy with the pace, so I picked it up a little to test her on mile 3, and she had no problem with a 9:35 third mile.  Negative splits!!  She finished the last 0.1 with a low 9 minute pace.  Overall, she averaged a 9:45 pace.  She seemed to really enjoy herself, and that's exactly what I was hoping for.  Success!!!!

Post-race pictures: my daughter watching the band as well as a stop at Starbucks for a cake pop...



ETA: @LSUlakes: please put us down for a 30:20 finish time.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@opusone  Family races are the best!! I'm so glad you got to share this with your daughter.


----------



## roxymama

opusone said:


> *Rock 'n' Roll 5k Recap: My Daughter's First 5k*
> 
> It was an absolutely beautiful morning in downtown Chicago.  We were very fortunate to meet up with @roxymama and her family.  I only wish we had more time to talk.
> 
> My daughter and me in our corral...
> 
> View attachment 253175
> 
> 
> Here is the view as we are about to pass mile marker 1...
> 
> View attachment 253176
> 
> Sophia did an awesome job.  I planned on pacing a 10:00 first mile, and we hit mile 1 at 9:53, so we were doing good.  Mile 2 was a 9:50.  She said she was still happy with the pace, so I picked it up a little to test her on mile 3, and she had no problem with a 9:35 third mile.  Negative splits!!  She finished the last 0.1 with a low 9 minute pace.  Overall, she averaged a 9:45 pace.  She seemed to really enjoy herself, and that's exactly what I was hoping for.  Success!!!!
> 
> Post-race pictures: my daughter watching the band as well as a stop at Starbucks for a cake pop...
> 
> View attachment 253177



I'm so glad you all had a great time.  Easy to get hooked on races after a first good outing   It was nice to meet up with you both and my kiddo was very excited that yours liked her tinkerbell bow! You were totally right about that second mile being really sunny.  Glad it wasn't too hot out.

I finished in 28:48 which is only my 4th time subbing 29.  Gives me some confidence for the fall.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@LSUlakes

October 15 - PaDisneyCouple (Mrs.) Hershey Half Marathon (NG/NA)

We did it in 2015 as a relay team.  This time, we're both doing the whole experience, and looking forward to the parts of the course that each of us missed.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ZellyB said:


> Anybody run this race before?
> 
> https://www.runrevel.com/rdv
> Looks pretty awesome. The Rockies in early June and it's all downhill.
> 
> I'm guessing arriving a few days early to try to acclimate to the elevation is a good idea. We are thinking could be a great combo family vacation and race.


I haven't run that exact race, but I ran the Revel race down Big Cottonwood Canyon here in Utah.  There are always runners from every state at the race since it's a very fast, downhill race and can be used as a BQ (I didn't run the full. I ran the half).
The race was super well organized, and the medal was my biggest to date!


----------



## PrincessMickey

ZellyB said:


> Anybody run this race before?
> 
> https://www.runrevel.com/rdv
> Looks pretty awesome. The Rockies in early June and it's all downhill.
> 
> I'm guessing arriving a few days early to try to acclimate to the elevation is a good idea. We are thinking could be a great combo family vacation and race.


Oooh, this is a local race for me. I briefly glanced at it this last year but just started running this year and was nowhere near ready for that distance but will have to look into it for next year, will most likely be doing the Bolder Boulder too. There are some rather steep parts on that road but would much rather run down it then up it. There's also a most excellent Italian restaurant near the finish area, and a fun ice cream place there too.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Congrats to Sophie and I have to say that I love your bib name @opusone, very cool.



FFigawi said:


> Here's one from Dopey. Ragnar should look similar, though maybe not with a beer so soon in the race.
> 
> View attachment 253009



Alright here's a sneak preview of my skirt game...off the top of my head there's blue, black, red, and rainbow checkerboard.  Ragnar will be fun


----------



## jmasgat

So I figured a way to slow down on my easy runs.......bike 46 miles, walk the dog a few miles and THEN run.  Yeah, well, it still didn't quite work. 6 easy miles yesterday (after that) and a LR of 10 today.  I think it's time to put my feet up and watch the rest of today's TDF stage.

As for the D23 stuff.....I am sorta bummed I won't get to do Ellen's energy Adventure one more time before it closes for the new GotG. I actually liked that attraction---age and all. (Plus, I was on Jeopardy, so there's that, too) And the Star Wars Resort could be interesting. Love the idea of the Gondola, and sort of happy to see that at least for now the Speedway won't disappear for the new Tron attraction at MK.


----------



## Mimsy Borogove

@CheapRunnerMike Your skirt game is on point, but I love your TARDIS shirt! Looking forward to today's big announcement, even though I've really enjoyed Peter Capaldi.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

jmasgat said:


> Plus, I was on Jeopardy, so there's that, too.



I'd love to hear more about this sometime!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following posters with races:
> 
> 14 - @disneydaydreamer33  - SOJO Glow Run at Midnight 10k (1:05:00 / N/A)


Sorry I didn't update the race list, but I ended up switching my registration from this race to a superhero 5K I will run with my boys on August 11.  We ended up getting invited to a camping weekend with some friends, and luckily these local races are really easy to switch around.


----------



## sky13

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following posters with races:
> 
> 14 - @disneydaydreamer33  - SOJO Glow Run at Midnight 10k (1:05:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @virtuoso1989 - RNR Chicago 5k (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @roxymama  - RNR Chicago 5k (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @opusone  - RNR Chicago 5k w/ DD (31:04 / N/A)
> 16 - @roxymama  - RNR Chicago 10k (NG / N/A)
> 16 - @virtuoso1989 - RNR Chicago Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 16 - @sky13 - Straits Times Run in the City 18.45k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to yall on your race this weekend! If you need to make any changes please let me know. Have a great run and we look forward to hearing how the race went!



*Race recap - Straits Times Run in the City 18.45km*

First thing to talk about - the incredibly weird distance! This run is organised by the main local broadsheet newspaper (Straits Times), which was founded in 1845 and so decided to create a run category of 18.45km!

The 10km version of this run last year was the first time I ever took part in an organised race, and at that point it was the furthest distance I had ever run! Over the last year I started running 10km semi-regularly, plus also did a half marathon, so decided to go a little further for this race this year...

Apparently this year there were around 5000 people running the 18.45km, 4000 people running the 10km, and 4000 people running the 5km...

Flag-off: Bright and early at 5am. Singapore has approximately the same heat and humidity as Florida in summer all year round, so they start most races either before sunrise, or after sunset...

Weather: It had rained before so the ground was a bit wet in certain areas. But otherwise the rain stayed off so I was very thankful for that! However I found there was a bit of a headwind for stretches along the route, which was not very fun to run against.

Route: Around the Marina Bay area in Singapore. I rather liked the fact that there was only one switchback. However I hated the miles and miles of nothing between around 8-14km or so, it was so boring and felt like it was never going to end! It was also generally nice and flat, although I was really not happy when the route went up a slope at around the 15km mark...





(Route from the race Facebook page) The miles and miles of nothing is all the parts around the golf course at the bottom right of the map! You can see where they've helpfully indicated the points of interest at various points on the map... and there is just nothing around the golf course at all.

Hydration: Excellent, lots of hydration points en route with both water and isotonic drinks... Plus after the race there was a kiosk that was giving out more cups of water and isotonic drinks.

Stash: They gave everyone a New Balance running vest and a New Balance finisher T-shirt, both of which are great to run in (from last year's experience). Plus, the 18.45km finisher T-shirt looks particularly nice!





(Photo from the race Facebook page)

Things I learnt from previous races that went well here:
1) Wear a Sparkle Skirt. No one else was running in a skirt, but I didn't care because my Sparkle Skirt was just so awesome! (Fits cards, keys, water bottle, phone, tissue, etc...)
2) Body Glide, and more Body Glide, and if you think there's enough Body Glide... put more on. I have a few spots that are particularly vulnerable to chafing. I went a bit overboard with the Body Glide this morning (put on the stick version, then put on some more, then put on the cream version), and guess what... no chafing today!
3) Bring a change of clothes especially if going out for brunch after!

Overall: I'm very happy I did this run, and am particularly pleased that I managed to actually run/jog the whole distance, even if my speed towards the end wasn't that much faster than walking. I am now aching all over though!

@LSUlakes - please put me down for a time of 2:34:10 (based on my Apple Watch timing, official times not out yet) - thank you!


----------



## its_jason

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> camaker, you nailed it. Thanks! 'Smart' must be the default. Or I fat-fingered it while trying to set something else.
> 
> Just changed it. This should greatly enhance my drawing capability. Up next: Mickey Ears!



Also if you haven't turned on GPS + GLONASS it will improve your accuracy by locking on a second set of satellites. Uses a bit more battery but never had an issue up to marathon length with my 235. Gets a position lock way faster too.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

its_jason said:


> Also if you haven't turned on GPS + GLONASS



Thanks @its_jason I had already done that.



its_jason said:


> ...never had an issue up to marathon length with my 235...



Your marathons may not take as long as mine.


----------



## ZellyB

Mimsy Borogove said:


> @CheapRunnerMike Your skirt game is on point, but I love your TARDIS shirt! Looking forward to today's big announcement, even though I've really enjoyed Peter Capaldi.



Ack!  What?  Are they announcing the new doctor today?  I didn't know that. I've also loved Capaldi's take on the character although I was a bit frustrated with the season finale. Felt like they really did a disservice to Bill and she's been my favorite companion in recent years. 

Sorry for the derail.


----------



## roxymama

ZellyB said:


> Ack!  What?  Are they announcing the new doctor today?  I didn't know that. I've also loved Capaldi's take on the character although I was a bit frustrated with the season finale. Felt like they really did a disservice to Bill and she's been my favorite companion in recent years.
> 
> Sorry for the derail.



Omg go check out the new dr like right now.


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> Omg go check out the new dr like right now.



Woohoo!!  I was hoping for that. Finally!!!


----------



## Ariel484

D23 announcements are a mix for me, but I'm mostly happy about them.  I'm not a fan of Marvel, like, almost at all (except for Daredevil and Jessica Jones, somehow I don't think we'll be seeing them in Disney anytime soon...).  So I'm glad that Epcot is getting attention but I'm a little "meh" that they chose Guardians for it.

Related: I really don't like that California Adventure is getting a mini Marvel Land and I'm SUPER bummed that Paradise Pier is becoming Pixar Pier.  I LOVE Pixar but Paradise Pier is one of my favorite Disney areas... I'm sure it'll be nice but sad to lose the Paradise Pier themeing.  I hope Mickey's Fun Wheel stays the same.  I hope that that park doesn't completely lose the "California" aspect.

Really excited for the Ratatouille ride in Epcot.  I didn't see TRON but the new coaster for MK looks awesome, especially in the concept art next to Space Mountain.  Star Wars hotel looks awesome, as does the space restaurant.  Also excited for the new Mickey & Minnie ride, and 3 new cruise ships...eek!


----------



## ZellyB

Ariel484 said:


> D23 announcements are a mix for me, but I'm mostly happy about them.  I'm not a fan of Marvel, like, almost at all (except for Daredevil and Jessica Jones, somehow I don't think we'll be seeing them in Disney anytime soon...).  So I'm glad that Epcot is getting attention but I'm a little "meh" that they chose Guardians for it.
> 
> Related: I really don't like that California Adventure is getting a mini Marvel Land and I'm SUPER bummed that Paradise Pier is becoming Pixar Pier.  I LOVE Pixar but Paradise Pier is one of my favorite Disney areas... I'm sure it'll be nice but sad to lose the Paradise Pier themeing.  I hope Mickey's Fun Wheel stays the same.  I hope that that park doesn't completely lose the "California" aspect.
> 
> Really excited for the Ratatouille ride in Epcot.  I didn't see TRON but the new coaster for MK looks awesome, especially in the concept art next to Space Mountain.  Star Wars hotel looks awesome, as does the space restaurant.  Also excited for the new Mickey & Minnie ride, and 3 new cruise ships...eek!



I've gotta say I was surprised at the sheer number of announcements!   Maybe they are finally feeling the pressure from Universal. I'm pretty happy with everything announced at WDW. The GoG is a strange fit in Epcot, but I love GoG so I'm even okay with it. I've only been to DLR once so far but agree that I'm not crazy about losing Paradise Pier but hopefully it will stil be great.

That Star Wars hotel seems like it could be amazing and as someone suggested on the expo thread (which @rteetz handled exhaustively and effortlessly) maybe it will get Universal to create a Hogsworts hotel. How amazing would that be?

I've never been a huge fan of the Grest Movie Ride, so I'm happy about a Mickey themed ride.

I was surprised by an update to Mission Space and a new TS restaurant as well. I was really hoping for a new pavilion around the world (Greece please!) but maybe that will come later.

Tron and Rat rides should be amazing.

Overall lots to be excited about and clearly Disney feels the need to up their game which will presumably push Universal to do more, so it's a win for central Florida theme park fans for sure.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I've gotta say I was surprised at the sheer number of announcements!   Maybe they are finally feeling the pressure from Universal. I'm pretty happy with everything announced at WDW. The GoG is a strange fit in Epcot, but I love GoG so I'm even okay with it. I've only been to DLR once so far but agree that I'm not crazy about losing Paradise Pier but hopefully it will stil be great.
> 
> That Star Wars hotel seems like it could be amazing and as someone suggested on the expo thread (which @rteetz handled exhaustively and effortlessly) maybe it will get Universal to create a Hogsworts hotel. How amazing would that be?
> 
> I've never been a huge fan of the Grest Movie Ride, so I'm happy about a Mickey themed ride.
> 
> I was surprised by an update to Mission Space and a new TS restaurant as well. I was really hoping for a new pavilion around the world (Greece please!) but maybe that will come later.
> 
> Tron and Rat rides should be amazing.
> 
> Overall lots to be excited about and clearly Disney feels the need to up their game which will presumably push Universal to do more, so it's a win for central Florida theme park fans for sure.


I've never seen so many announcements at once. Rumors and news has been non-stop.


----------



## Ariel484

I'm surprised at how much leaked out. I think I'd read rumors of all of it, except for the Space restaurant, Pixar Pier and the Marvel resort in Paris.  And I'd read 2 new DCL ships, not 3.


----------



## Z-Knight

Star Wars Hotel ... HOLY COW I'm going to go broke!!!! I suspect it will be sold out for 3 years in the first 15 minutes....probably go to DVC/AP first, sigh.


----------



## SarahDisney

Ariel484 said:


> Related: I really don't like that California Adventure is getting a mini Marvel Land and I'm SUPER bummed that Paradise Pier is becoming Pixar Pier. I LOVE Pixar but Paradise Pier is one of my favorite Disney areas... I'm sure it'll be nice but sad to lose the Paradise Pier themeing. I hope Mickey's Fun Wheel stays the same. I hope that that park doesn't completely lose the "California" aspect.



Pretty much my thoughts exactly. The park has slowly been losing its "California" aspect and this is yet another part of that. I would love a Pixar area, but I hate that we're losing Paradise Pier for it.


----------



## Burgundy Rose

Everyone seems very excited that so much was announced but I'm not a fan of the new franchises (Star Wars or Marvel) so I'm not really happy with the new additions, with the exception of the Mickey and Minnie ride, which looks cute, the Minnie Vans, and the third new DCL ship. The Nutcracker film sounds very exciting too, as well as all the Princess live actions and the sequel to Mary Poppins. I'm a Princess fan. The Vaneloppe meets all the Disney princesses clip sounds like fun too, and it must have been amazing for those who were there when all of them came on stage at once. I was secretely hoping for something Beauty and the Beast, but Tokyo's doing that so I shouldn't be too greedy  Also secretely hoping Universal will respond to the Star Wars hotel by building a Harry Potter-themed hotel (and anyone who knows me knows it would become my one and only lifegoal to stay there)

I completed a 13K this morning during training. I'm running the Disneyland Paris half at the end of September and my training's been going well despite the crushing heat. Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## SheHulk

rteetz said:


> I've never seen so many announcements at once. Rumors and news has been non-stop.


I lurk on the Rumors board sometimes and I've wanted to tell you I think you do a great job moderating.


----------



## JulieODC

Can I do a PSA??

If you have an hour, listen to the most recent Runners World podcast episode on running and heart health. Good information about symptoms to keep an eye out for, and a reminder that even runners can experience heart-related issues! Men and women, but especially men.

http://www.runnersworld.com/the-runners-world-show/episode-63-the-runners-heart


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *I was recently informed that Disney has a 5k every week at Saratoga Springs on Thursday mornings. Cost is $45 and the race is called the Derby Dash. Has anyone here run the race before or even heard of it? If this is the first time of you hearing about it, will you be interested in running it? I like to give credit to a poster on here, who brought this to my attention on another social media platform. Thanks for letting us know about it.


ATTQOTD: I have never heard of it, but I am very tempted to run in on our trip next year.


----------



## roxymama

ATTOTD:  I have only recently heard about it via a facebook group.  Would love to see a recap of it from someone one day.  I also learned recently about the Beignet runs at the Port Orleans hotel on Sundays I believe.  I think it's cheaper and you get mardi gras beads with a cheap plastic medallion on it, but also beignets.  Which who wouldn't love that?  Anyone done that one too???


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD: Yeah, I heard about that (not the Port Orleans one), but there isn't anything about these online, and the online help chat for WDW hasn't heard of it either. I don't know if this is an official thing or not, but we gotta call the resort to find out. I'm still skeptical.


----------



## JulieODC

I've never heard of it! Seems odd that such a devoted group of Disney runners haven't heard of this!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Never heard of either of these runs, but they sound fun.  I would probably do one on a trip that wasn't for a race weekend.


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> I lurk on the Rumors board sometimes and I've wanted to tell you I think you do a great job moderating.


Thanks!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I was recently informed that Disney has a 5k every week at Saratoga Springs on Thursday mornings. Cost is $45 and the race is called the Derby Dash. Has anyone here run the race before or even heard of it? If this is the first time of you hearing about it, will you be interested in running it? I like to give credit to a poster on here, who brought this to my attention on another social media platform. Thanks for letting us know about it.



ATTQOTD:  
I have heard bits and pieces about that 5k.  I probably would not be terribly interested in running it myself, though.  There’s just too much else going on around WDW to keep my attention and keep me active to do something like that, especially since the logistics of having to get to and from the host resort will eat up a good bit of extra time.  Now if the beignet run was going on at PO while I was staying there I might well be tempted because, well, beignets!

On an unrelated note, I learned an important running lesson this weekend.  Took a spur of the moment day trip to the beach on Sunday.  I’ve been looking at signing up for a race that’s run largely on the beach next year and have been wanting to try running on sand.  So, I was at the beach and figured why not give it a test shot?  I was in swim trunks.  They’re just like running shorts with liners, right?  Nope.  After 4 miles, it was readily apparent that the trunks had seams in all the wrong places!  The chafing was epic and the post-run dip into the ocean to cool off really highlighted the issue!

On the plus side, running in sand was not as difficult as I expected and felt pretty natural after figuring out what adjustments to make in the first quarter mile or so.  I would prefer running on a falling tide versus a rising tide, though.  Really leaning towards signing up for that race now, too!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I was recently informed that Disney has a 5k every week at Saratoga Springs on Thursday mornings. Cost is $45 and the race is called the Derby Dash. Has anyone here run the race before or even heard of it? If this is the first time of you hearing about it, will you be interested in running it? I like to give credit to a poster on here, who brought this to my attention on another social media platform. Thanks for letting us know about it.


I believe they do one at one of the Port Orleans as well. Something new I guess.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I saw it on a Disney running facebook group a few months ago, but had never heard about it before then!


----------



## roxymama

My interest was piqued (even though it would never work for my "get to the parks early" touring style) so I googled and found this image on twitter from just a short while ago this year.  So copyright twitter account WDW today.  Looks like you sign up at 7:30am and race at 8am for this one.  It's only 1.5 miles and $15.  Twitter user was told it was limited time offer on Sundays.  And that was in May.  So not sure how long they will do it????
And now I want beignets.  I couldn't find much yet on the Saratoga one?


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: Not crazy about the idea of a 5k when I'm on just a normal vacation personally. Maybe if it was free or less than $10 and happening at the specific hotel I was already staying at. But even then my days are so packed with family. Marathon weekend is all about the race and I don't have other expectations about vacation but during a normal trip I personally probably wouldn't take time out.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Never heard of it and can't find much about it. If I happened to need to get a 3+ mile training run in during a trip down, I could see doing it. But I'd do it at my training pace, not race pace. And I'd probably Uber down and back just to save transit time.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I have never heard of any of those races but any race where I can eat beignets at the end seems pretty awesome!


----------



## PrincessV

Back from 2 weeks of vacation and don't think there's a hope of catching up here, lol! I'll work my way backward as time permits and see how far I get. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I was recently informed that Disney has a 5k every week at Saratoga Springs on Thursday mornings. Cost is $45 and the race is called the Derby Dash. Has anyone here run the race before or even heard of it? If this is the first time of you hearing about it, will you be interested in running it? I like to give credit to a poster on here, who brought this to my attention on another social media platform. Thanks for letting us know about it.


ATTQOTD: I have not, but I've run SSR on my own a bunch of times without a bib or medal - does that count?!  I have friends who've done the Pt. Orleans fun runs and they seemed to enjoy it. I have no interest in either; IF I run while on vacation at WDW, I enjoy the short period of solitude away from noise and crowds and over-stimulation and a fun run would be the opposite, I'd think. Plus that's a pretty steep price!


----------



## PrincessV

Sailormoon2 said:


> *QOTD: What is your go to meal/food before an early morning run?* Since most of our races are in the morning, and a lot of us travel to race, there is a second part to this question, *Does your meal/food change when you have to travel and race extra early? If so, what do you then go to?*


1 slice Arnold Oatmeal bread, toasted and topped with peanut butter, banana slices and a drizzle of honey. With coffee and a glass of water. Same for travel races, only untoasted if there isn't a toaster!



SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: What is your favorite piece of running gear (clothing, accessory, etc) that you've tried? What's your least favorite?*


Oh, no way can I pick _one_ favorite! I'll try a Top 3:
1. Tune Belt armband for my iPhone. Fits perfectly and keeps the phone handy!
2. Skirt Sports running skorts - flattering and oh-so-comfy!
3. SmartWool socks. Keeps my toes warm in cold weather, and comfortable in the heat of FL summer.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you run hills to improve your training? If so, do you do any sort of special workout on them? If you dont have hills in the area do you run, can you access a overpass or treadmill to get the work in?


Gulf Coastal Floridian here: we don't have "hills" per se, but we do have a couple bluffs I can incorporate into long runs to get a break from running all flat all the time. I also have a very tall bridge nearby and I use that for hill repeats when the weather allows. I LOVE running hills (probably because I don't really have any, so it's a novelty lol!) and I'm a strong uphill runner. Where I've needed work is on the downhills, so though I have the option of doing uphill work on my treadmill, it's not very helpful since it has no ability to decline past horizontal.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With a large amount of the posters on this thread running one or more of the races during marathon weekend, the official training period is not to far away. How is base training going and have you selected a training plan for your race yet?


Dopey here! I make my own plans and I've "officially" started. I kept a base after my last half in April of 3-4 runs per week with long runs of 8-10 miles, so right now I'm just adding back to backs every other weekend. It's insanely hot and it's going to stay that way until late Sept, at least, so the next couple months are all about doing what I can and recovering from the heat stress.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I haven't heard of either of these. I might be interested if I was staying at one of those resorts and if it worked in my schedule. Which Facebook group was this on?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I have never heard of this, but am hopeful someone has done it and can share about it! I likely wouldn't do this, but then again, I am not the best at running while at Disney or on any vacation. It seems like I am always walking so much, that running just isn't as appealing.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I was recently informed that Disney has a 5k every week at Saratoga Springs on Thursday mornings. Cost is $45 and the race is called the Derby Dash. Has anyone here run the race before or even heard of it? If this is the first time of you hearing about it, will you be interested in running it? I like to give credit to a poster on here, who brought this to my attention on another social media platform. Thanks for letting us know about it.
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have never heard of it, but I am very tempted to run in on our trip next year.



This is the sign that I've seen posted online for it but I can't really find much information about it at all.  Cost looks like it's actually $15 like the POR run.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I'd actually never heard about this before. Interesting. Not sure I'd do it. Maybe if I was staying there and planning to run anyway I'd bite the bullet and pay the money. Maybe. Probably not.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I was recently informed that Disney has a 5k every week at Saratoga Springs on Thursday mornings. Cost is $45 and the race is called the Derby Dash. Has anyone here run the race before or even heard of it? If this is the first time of you hearing about it, will you be interested in running it? I like to give credit to a poster on here, who brought this to my attention on another social media platform. Thanks for letting us know about it.



Do you get anything for the $45?  $45 is steep for a 5K so hopefully you get something.  I would be interested in resort specific runs because I try to do runs while at Disney but I won't pay $45 for something I can just do with a Garmin watch.


----------



## jmasgat

As to the QOTD....this from a FB friend who is currently at SSR and posted this on the 13th........

"Just an FYI. We are on vacation at Disney this week staying at Saratoga Springs. We had a message on our room phone last night about a fun run in the morning. This was week 2 of an experiment here and at Port Orleans French Quarter. Thursday is the 1.44 mile run at SSR: $15 gets you a bib, medal, and snacks (oranges, bananas, Kind bars, water). Sunday is at Port Orleans with post race snack of a beignet. It was very low key but fun. There was a well marked path with cast members stopping traffic if you needed to cross a street."


----------



## IamTrike

jmasgat said:


> As to the QOTD....this from a FB friend who is currently at SSR and posted this on the 13th........
> 
> "Just an FYI. We are on vacation at Disney this week staying at Saratoga Springs. We had a message on our room phone last night about a fun run in the morning. This was week 2 of an experiment here and at Port Orleans French Quarter. Thursday is the 1.44 mile run at SSR: $15 gets you a bib, medal, and snacks (oranges, bananas, Kind bars, water). Sunday is at Port Orleans with post race snack of a beignet. It was very low key but fun. There was a well marked path with cast members stopping traffic if you needed to cross a street."
> View attachment 253799



Ohh thanks for the info.  So it's not a 5k but rather a sub 3K; and at just $15, I've paid a lot more for a free banana.


----------



## LSUlakes

jmasgat said:


> As to the QOTD....this from a FB friend who is currently at SSR and posted this on the 13th........
> 
> "Just an FYI. We are on vacation at Disney this week staying at Saratoga Springs. We had a message on our room phone last night about a fun run in the morning. This was week 2 of an experiment here and at Port Orleans French Quarter. Thursday is the 1.44 mile run at SSR: $15 gets you a bib, medal, and snacks (oranges, bananas, Kind bars, water). Sunday is at Port Orleans with post race snack of a beignet. It was very low key but fun. There was a well marked path with cast members stopping traffic if you needed to cross a street."
> View attachment 253799



Thanks for posting that! Looks like we are all learning something new today. lol I figured this was probably something everyone already knew about, and it was just not discussed. I hope they keep it up because I would be very interested in giving it a try. 



IamTrike said:


> Ohh thanks for the info. So it's not a 5k but rather a sub 3K; and at just $15, I've paid a lot more for a free banana.


For $15 this is probably the cheapest add on you can find at Disney. One piece of fruit and a water will cost you $5 bucks in the parks, so its a way to get a run in and a snack. lol


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I was recently informed that Disney has a 5k every week at Saratoga Springs on Thursday mornings. Cost is $45 and the race is called the Derby Dash. Has anyone here run the race before or even heard of it? If this is the first time of you hearing about it, will you be interested in running it? I like to give credit to a poster on here, who brought this to my attention on another social media platform. Thanks for letting us know about it.


Never heard of this either, but SSR is our home resort so maybe if we were staying there and it was going on I would consider running it with my son...if he wanted to.  I could care less really.  At least they are offering different things to do around the resorts, that's always nice to see.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *We all started running for various reasons, which at some point got us to a starting line. Today I want to talk about why you run races? Do you run them for time goals, for the experience, as a way to see new places and things, or some other personal reason?  

ATTQOTD: I run most of my races for time. (Although it has not worked out that way lately) I run the marathon for confidence and a reminder that nothing is impossible. It's just a big boost knowing I worked hard and completed a difficult task.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all started running for various reasons, which at some point got us to a starting line. Today I want to talk about why you run races? Do you run them for time goals, for the experience, as a way to see new places and things, or some other personal reason?



Yes.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all started running for various reasons, which at some point got us to a starting line. Today I want to talk about why you run races? Do you run them for time goals, for the experience, as a way to see new places and things, or some other personal reason?



Pretty much all of the above.  I started running races to get a proof of time for my first RunDisney event and enjoyed them, so I like to run several a year.  I run Disney races for the atmosphere and an opportunity to experience Disney in a different way.  I'll generally run a couple of races per year as PR attempts, but most of them end up being way points on my overall journey to either a bigger goal race or better fitness in general.  It's a lot easier to get out there for the training runs when there's a race looming on the horizon to hold me accountable.


----------



## JulieODC

I think my main reason is to give myself a goal, so that I have something to keep me motivated and honest when it comes running regularly.

Also, it is yet another excuse to visit WDW/DL!! ;-)


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I run different races for different reasons.  Local races are usually for a time goal, although sometimes they are just for fun and because I want to.  We run some because friends are running them so it's an excuse to run with those folks.  Some we run because they support a good cause. Some races we do specifically for a PoT for Disney.  Disney we obviously run for the love of Disney and combining racing and the happiest place on Earth is just a win all the way around.  Like @camaker having a race that I'm training for keeps me motivated to keep running and pushing.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:

Some races I choose to run for time, others for fun and with friends. Some races I start out thinking that they are for fun, and then I'm feeling good, and I keep pick up the pace. Then I sometimes set PRs! Those are fun. 

Usually I sign up for races to keep me training. I need something on the schedule to keep going, otherwise I think I would get lazy. I choose local races to run with friends and then scenic races that sound like they will be a lot of fun to travel to. Most local races are the ones that I choose to run for time, the others I just want to enjoy it.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I don't run a ton of races- we sadly don't have very many local races. Like others, I like to sign up for races to motivate my training. It's good to have a goal!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: It depends on the race. Some for a Disney POT and some I add in as training runs if they fit in my Disney training plan. Some are just to run and enjoy the new scenery.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Depends on the race, I suppose. Of the last three I've done:

- The most recent (Suds & Soles) was because it seemed like it would be awesome to run a race and then have a beer festival at the end (and it was indeed awesome). BUT, I also raced that race for time so that @DopeyBadger could have a more accurate gauge of current fitness for my training plan.
- The 5k before (TPK5K) that was a fun run that we did because we've done it before and liked it.
- And the 10k (Pike's Peek) was because a neighbor who runs encouraged (read: peer pressured) us to do it and I wanted to test my limits at the time in terms of distance. 

My half in September will be all about proving to myself that I can finish.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I do races because I like having goals/motivation and I like getting free stuff.  I tend to do local series races too where there's a jacket in it for finishing the series.

Speaking of which... UGH.  So, I have been injured with all my back/sciatic problems and have just got back into running.  It's going ok... I'm run/walking 60/30 intervals right now.  I was supposed to be training/doing a 10K on July 30 with my running group, which is also part of the local series that I am doing this year.  For the series, you have to do 7 of 11 races, and one must be longer than a 5K.  There have been 6 races so far, and I have done 3 of them.  There are two longer races for the > 5K option, and I did the first one (a 5 miler) back in April.  So, of the 5 remaining races, I need to do 4 of them, and one of the races was already going to be a pass because it is a 5K the day before my running group's destination half marathon.  It's not a super far destination, it's in the mountains like an hour or so north of us, so in theory I could go walk the 5K before we left to go north, but I don't really want to.

So, I figured, ok I have been injured and not running, I haven't run > 5 miles since... forever, the longest I have run all year I think has been that 5 mile race, and I have only had 4 runs back since being cleared to run again and my longest run so far last Saturday was 3.6 miles.  I thought, I'll just do the 5K option since I need to do the race... I don't need the 10K since I already did the 5 miler.  But then I just found out that only the 10K is part of the series!  There is a note that the 5K option cannot substitute for your long race requirement in the series, which I figured yeah, duh, who would think they could sub the 5K in a 5K/10K race as the longer race?  But I didn't realize the 5K race doesn't count for anything at all, it does not say that... only that it doesn't count as a long race.

So now if I want to finish my series this year, I either have to suck it up and do the 10K which I am very unprepared for, but I could always walk a lot I guess, or do a 5K the morning before I am supposed to do a HM in October.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

ATTQOTD :  I'm not really into races.  I'd rather run on my own, and I don't have to worry about receiving yet another cotton unisex T that I will never wear.  I'll run races that interest me: if it is for a charity that I have or feel a connection to, it is a fun/interesting location, and/or (admittedly) there is a nice tech T that I will wear.  Also, sometimes i'll do a race as part of training.  On the other hand, MrPADC would do a race every weekend if he could.

MrsPADC


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all started running for various reasons, which at some point got us to a starting line. Today I want to talk about why you run races? Do you run them for time goals, for the experience, as a way to see new places and things, or some other personal reason?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I run most of my races for time. (Although it has not worked out that way lately) I run the marathon for confidence and a reminder that nothing is impossible. It's just a big boost knowing I worked hard and completed a difficult task.



I think at the most basic level, having a race (Marathon or Half) on the calendar keeps me motivated to train.  That being said having a goal marathon is an even better motivator because I wind up not just getting out and getting mileage, but I also do SOS runs.   Races are the prizes I win for putting in the effort of training.   For me that prize is the experience of the race but sometimes the experience is pushing myself to a run a PR and other times the experience is just soaking up the atmosphere and interacting with the crowds and other runners.


----------



## IamTrike

Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: I do races because I like having goals/motivation and I like getting free stuff.



Running a marathon is the most difficult/expensive way to get a free cup of watered down powerade.


----------



## Miranda

IamTrike said:


> Running a marathon is the most difficult/expensive way to get a free cup of watered down powerade.




Don't forget the banana too!

I forgot to add that I like the social aspect, too.  I never used to be much of a social runner, but after joining my running group last fall, now I like to do races with the group.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all started running for various reasons, which at some point got us to a starting line. Today I want to talk about why you run races? Do you run them for time goals, for the experience, as a way to see new places and things, or some other personal reason?



I run races for several reasons.

time - A few times a year, I want to go as hard as I can and try to set a new PR in a full or a half. This was supposed to be Chicago this year, but given the inconsistency of my training recently, I'm pretty sure Chicago will drop into the category below.
experience - I use races and triathlons as a good way to travel around the world and spend time in a fun city while also giving me a reason to keep training during the year. Unlike Disney (see below), I train hard for these races. They're not PR attempts, but I do want to cross the line in a respectable time.
fun - This is where Disney fits in. I use marathon weekend as an excuse to spend time at our house in Florida and goof off in the parks with friends before, during, and after the races. 
practice - I've used half Ironman races as practice and marathons as fully supported training runs while working towards my primary goal race later on in the year. 
the challenge - My IM and two Comrades are in this last category. These are the races where I try something well beyond what I've done before to see if I can keep moving the limits outward. Finishing is certainly the number one goal, but there's always a time goal to be met too. I wasn't happy with simply aiming for a 12-hour Comrades, for example. My competitive nature required me to push hard for a time I knew I was capable of achieving.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all started running for various reasons, which at some point got us to a starting line. Today I want to talk about why you run races? Do you run them for time goals, for the experience, as a way to see new places and things, or some other personal reason?


The experience is probably why I run. My main reason for running Disney is to go to Disney. Having an excuse to go to WDW is always good. I don't think I have every run a race flat out for time.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all started running for various reasons, which at some point got us to a starting line. Today I want to talk about why you run races? Do you run them for time goals, for the experience, as a way to see new places and things, or some other personal reason?
> .



My reasons have changed over time and are fluid.  But I think I may actually really just like running races!!  
To me, it is different than a training run where I am all by myself.  There's something different about having a route you didn't pick, and having a big mob of people (or small mob) all together heading out on the same path.  And there's bodies to pass and be passed by and run next to and actually race against.  And there's people on course cheering for you and handing you water! and there's no stoplights and you can run in the middle of roads in places you shouldn't.  And they hand you stuff when you are done and you get to eat brunch (well, that's a made up rule for myself.)  And adrenaline and endorphins and serotonin.
But besides all that...I don't often set bars for myself in life that are very high...and for some reason I allow myself to try to put my bar a little higher than usual with this hobby.  And races give me the boost to try to go up and touch that bar or get close and sometimes jump over.  
I like the community too, runners are for the most part a pretty cool bunch of people and unless I go to races the only ones I see are the ones I briefly wave at on the way past in the neighborhood.

Also medals


----------



## roxymama

Oh I also forgot one big reason from last year...proof of times for disney so that I could get a better corral so I can have shorter character lines.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  I think most of my answers have been shared already.  The biggest one is that if I put races on the calendar than I have more motivation to keep running throughout the year.  I love the atmosphere of races and so much that it definitely keeps me going!


----------



## Dis5150

Can I ask a sub-question of the ladies? What sports bra do you wear that is very good at moisture wicking? Are there any that actually do a good job or do they all leave you soaking wet next to your skin in this ridiculous hot/humid weather?


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all started running for various reasons, which at some point got us to a starting line. Today I want to talk about why you run races? Do you run them for time goals, for the experience, as a way to see new places and things, or some other personal reason?



As with others, I run races for numerous reasons; however, the overriding reasons are (i) having a goal for training and (ii) testing myself... testing my fitness, testing my mental toughness, and testing my training method.


----------



## roxymama

Dis5150 said:


> Can I ask a sub-question of the ladies? What sports bra do you wear that is very good at moisture wicking? Are there any that actually do a good job or do they all leave you soaking wet next to your skin in this ridiculous hot/humid weather?



I'm here for these answers.  So far every one I've tried becomes a soaking wet nightmare in the summer.  I could sweat in zero other places but still be sweaty there.  TMI


----------



## IamTrike

Dis5150 said:


> Can I ask a sub-question of the ladies? What sports bra do you wear that is very good at moisture wicking? Are there any that actually do a good job or do they all leave you soaking wet next to your skin in this ridiculous hot/humid weather?



I usually wind up with shirts that are completely drenched at the end of a run.  No matter what I wear nothing seems to wick the sweat fast enough.   A buddy of mine just noticed on a particularly hot day that the Uniqlo Airism mesh undershirts wick ridiculously well.   The rest of had big wet spots on our shirts and his was bone dry.   He's actually going to try and start running in them.   I think they make a bra version so that might be something to try.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all started running for various reasons, which at some point got us to a starting line. Today I want to talk about why you run races? Do you run them for time goals, for the experience, as a way to see new places and things, or some other personal reason?


Usually for time and self improvement. I also like races where I'll have fun. That's why I got into runDisney and why I run at a lot of wineries. I also like races where I get cool swag or good food/drinks at the finish line which is what draws me to races like Hot Chocolate or Grilled Cheese and Tomato Soup. I really wish we had a Krispy Kreme Challenge or something similar nearby because I'd be all over that.

Edit:


Dis5150 said:


> Can I ask a sub-question of the ladies? What sports bra do you wear that is very good at moisture wicking? Are there any that actually do a good job or do they all leave you soaking wet next to your skin in this ridiculous hot/humid weather?


I mean, I'm always wet and sweaty by the end but I like the Brooks Fiona best because it doesn't usually get to the point where I could wring it out the way other ones I've tried do.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I run races to stay motivated mostly, but also to accomplish goals, experience a new place, run with friends for fun, run for a cause, and run just for the bling. I really enjoy the energy on race days!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Dis5150 said:


> Can I ask a sub-question of the ladies? What sports bra do you wear that is very good at moisture wicking? Are there any that actually do a good job or do they all leave you soaking wet next to your skin in this ridiculous hot/humid weather?



Ehhh, I haven't found one that's super great, so I'll be interested to hear what others recommend. Of the ones I have, my UnderArmour Mid's seem to do the best job, my Nike Classics the worst.


----------



## Miranda

Lady Question:  I also wear the Fiona, although all mine are old enough that they are still branded as Moving Comfort.   I am pretty sweaty and they are always wet, I just figure it's part of the summer time running thing.  I do have some chafing issues with them a little bit in the back but I'm not sure if maybe they are made differently now to address that since changing to Brooks brand.  The section of the bra where the clasps are tends to chafe me at the bottom edge when it gets really wet.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: When I first started running races, it was always for time. My reasoning for running races started to shift last year when I started using races as training runs. Races are also really good motivation to keep training. The experience of being around other runners is always really cool and a new tshirt and bling is always a bonus!


----------



## ZellyB

I'm a cheapskate when it comes to running bras, so all of my are terrible.    So, I'm glad you asked and I'll sit back and read others' answers.


----------



## JulieODC

I recently bought a Moving Comfort Juno and have been very happy. No chafing at all in my last half, and it's decent in terms of wicking.


----------



## Sailormoon2

ATTQUOTD: I run races for the BLING!! I also like having a goal, however right now I am running to better my POT. So, I guess my reasons vary. The only races I run for "fun", menaing without a time goal, are Disney.


----------



## Chaitali

I have different reasons I run races depending on the race.  But for the most part, it is because I enjoy the race experience so most of them are for fun.  It also helps keep me motivated to train regularly.  I'll pick one or two races per year as goal races to do for time.  And I do a lot of races with friends so it's a social experience for the race as well as for some of the training runs.

As far as sport bras, they all end up wet if it's especially hot and humid but these Go-dry high support ones I got from Old Navy actually seem to be a bit better than others I have.  And they happen to be on sale today.  http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1034331&vid=1&pid=275249022


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: It started out as running just for the fun of it, but my competitive side has a tendency to influence some of the runs I do (especially local races, give me more bling!). I have also ran a few destination races and run Disney strictly for fun. So like others, it really depends on the race. 

As for sports bras, I wear mainly New Balance and Reebok (Thanks, TJ Maxx), but they are soaked by the time I am finished since I live in a humid and hot area.


----------



## SheHulk

Dis5150 said:


> Can I ask a sub-question of the ladies? What sports bra do you wear that is very good at moisture wicking? Are there any that actually do a good job or do they all leave you soaking wet next to your skin in this ridiculous hot/humid weather?


Sorry, I purchase solely based on lock-down, no movement whatsoever, and those models tend to be terrible at moisture wicking.


----------



## sourire

SheHulk said:


> Sorry, I purchase solely based on lock-down, no movement whatsoever, and those models tend to be terrible at moisture wicking.


Would agree.  I use the Enell sports bra, and I love it b/c of the "lock-down," but it's not very good at wicking. =P


----------



## mrsg00fy

Ah yes. sports bras. yuck. I can only say that the champion show off works for me.  Very rarely any chafing or other issues. They are cut very small.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all started running for various reasons, which at some point got us to a starting line. Today I want to talk about why you run races? Do you run them for time goals, for the experience, as a way to see new places and things, or some other personal reason?



To piggy-back off @FFigawi, most of my races these days fall into the following categories - and in order of importance:

*Time With Friends: *For local races, this is the chance that I get to have a full day with my best girlfriends ... no kids or husbands nagging us. We run, we mimosa afterwards, we brunch, we patio drink. It doesn't hurt that we get in a nice workout as an "excuse" to spend time together. With everyone (except me) having kids that are only getting older, this time is precious and harder and harder to find.
*Travel With Friends:* I also have some very close friends that I DON'T get to see every week or weekend or even every month or year - so destination races (mostly Disney) are a chance for me to spend long weekends with them catching up, having fun, eating and drinking well and just enjoying the time that we're lucky enough to spend together.
*Scoreboard: *It used to be to try to best my husband in athletic pursuits ... but after I've pretty much dusted him with two marathons and two triathlons (among numerous other races), it's all about padding my stats at this point. Because you can't score 100 points if you don't shoot every time you've got the ball, amirite?
*Challenges: *At the end of the day, I'm still doing more than doctors told my parents and myself that I'd ever be able to do. Clubfoot be damned, I'm going to keep collecting those bibs and race shirts and medals ... because the day is going to come - maybe next year or maybe five years from now - where I'm going to have to shut it down in favor of being able to continue to live a full albeit less athletic life.


----------



## Ariel484

Dis5150 said:


> Can I ask a sub-question of the ladies? What sports bra do you wear that is very good at moisture wicking? Are there any that actually do a good job or do they all leave you soaking wet next to your skin in this ridiculous hot/humid weather?


Bleh, bras.

So I just recently went to Nordstrom to get fitted for a bra, something I have literally been meaning to do for years. Nordstrom and not a place like Victoria's Secret since Nordstrom has, er...expanded sizes.  Turns out I was closer than I thought on my size but wasn't quite right...so my first recommendation is to get fitted for a bra! I'm glad I finally did it.

Currently I'm using bras front Natori - I was using Victoria's Secret VSX Incredible, which I liked, but they don't come in my (apparently) correct size. Natori has more options and I have been using their Power Yogi sports bra for running - the straps are convertible and I cross them so I can wear racer back tanks. The support and fit are great.  For wicking, it's been doing okay so far but maybe not the best? Also, not a cheap bra unfortunately (have found a few at discount on Amazon, but still pricey), but it's worth it since they fit correctly!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Dis5150 said:


> Can I ask a sub-question of the ladies? What sports bra do you wear that is very good at moisture wicking? Are there any that actually do a good job or do they all leave you soaking wet next to your skin in this ridiculous hot/humid weather?


I use the Champion Marathon bra, and have for years (now I wonder if they still make it... hmmm). I like it, hasn't been an issue with being uncomfortably sweat soaked. I never notice it being sweaty while running at least, so that is a bonus!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is a fear you have when you are out running along? (We will exclude violent crime from the answers)

ATTQOTD: Two things I am afraid to have happen to me. 1 - Needing a restroom and not having one around... I guess a pond would do. 2 - Having someone come up behind me in a car and throw something at me. (Something unpleasant that would not cause injury) 

Kinda reaching for straws here for good QOTD's. I am open to any suggestions yall may have. If you have a question you would like asked, please send them to me via PM. Thanks!


----------



## JulieODC

Lately, my big fear has been wildlife! I live in a suburban Massachusetts town not all that far from Boston - but we've had reports of bobcats, bears, and fisher cats around - and recent news stories about raccoons and rapid ground hogs - has made me hesitant to run on more rural roads in town.


----------



## LSUlakes

Two weekends ago I painted the nursery and started work on a piece of furniture for the room as well. The nursery is next to our room and was meant to be a "office", so it does not have a closet. My dad has had this armoire in storage for about 20 years and he told me I could have it. It was his parents and it about 75 years old. Well I finished working on it this weekend and put it in the room. While painting the nursery DD comes in the room and ask me to paint her room pink. Being a sucker I agreed to it and we let her pick the color. Bad decision... Its very PINK lol. She loves it, so thats all that counts right...? Anyway more projects this weekend and work is busy which has resulted in basically no running. Hopefully next week I can try to get 3-4 runs in. 
Notice the picture in DD's room. It was a souvenir from our stay Jan 2016 Marathon weekend made at the Wilderness Lodge. She of course has the princess bedding as well. lol


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQOTD:  GI/Bathroom issues are always a lingering concern, particularly on long runs when there may be sections of an hour or more with no bathroom. 

On trail runs there is always a little bit of a concern about snakes.  I see them periodically on runs and they never posed an issue, but suspicious looking "roots" or sticks in the middle of the path always make me take a quick second look.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> Two weekends ago I painted the nursery and started work on a piece of furniture for the room as well. The nursery is next to our room and was meant to be a "office", so it does not have a closet. My dad has had this armoire in storage for about 20 years and he told me I could have it. It was his parents and it about 75 years old. Well I finished working on it this weekend and put it in the room. While painting the nursery DD comes in the room and ask me to paint her room pink. Being a sucker I agreed to it and we let her pick the color. Bad decision... Its very PINK lol. She loves it, so thats all that counts right...? Anyway more projects this weekend and work is busy which has resulted in basically no running. Hopefully next week I can try to get 3-4 runs in.
> Notice the picture in DD's room. It was a souvenir from our stay Jan 2016 Marathon weekend made at the Wilderness Lodge. She of course has the princess bedding as well. lol


Nice job on painting and the Armoire.   Our DD's room was pretty pink like that for many years.   Eventually she decided she wanted a different color and we changed it.  I was kind of sad to see it go, because that stage is so fun.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: My two biggest concerns are not being able to find a bathroom if I need one and if cars see me or not. I've become a lot more aware of attempting to be visible since I have been getting up early and running this month. I never assume a car sees me but am still surprised that some appear to not be paying attention to their surroundings at all.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is a fear you have when you are out running along? (We will exclude violent crime from the answers)



Losing my car keys. I run out on the trail by the river and this is something that puts me at an epic level of paranoia ... I feel like I'm constantly checking my pocket every .10 mile to make sure my keys/key fob is still there. That Uber ride home and then breaking & entering into my own house would be a real PITA after a run ...


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Definitely wildlife. When I am able to run outside after work I leave our driveway and run down towards a lake/dam. It is a dead end road with thick pine trees on both sides. While bear are very rare around here they have been seen. My biggest fear is that I will meet up with a momma and cubs. And have virtually no where to go and no one around to help. I also have almost been run down by deer running from one stand of pines to the other crossing the road.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:
Well my #1 fear is the one you said not to list.  It happens around here.
2. Cars not seeing me...but also me not being able to see into cars (either in the dark or tinted windows.)  I like to be able to read facial expressions and see hand gestures at stop signs to tell if they want me to go or not.
3. Being non-violently mugged for my phone/watch/etc is way up there.  I live in Chicago...I worry about this even in the daylight.  I never ever ever carry cash or a credit card for this reason unless I'm in a race.  And I never run with my wedding rings on.  I'm probably just overly cautious. I'm way less paranoid when hanging out with my giant husband.


----------



## sky13

ATTQOTD:

When I first started running in university, one fear I had was heckling - mainly sparked off by a group of teenagers who decided to heckle me on one of my runs. In the 8 years or so since then though that's actually still been the only time I've ever gotten heckled on a run...

These days, I'm usually most worried about rain and lightning - we get pretty impressive thunderstorms with lightning here. Sometimes I even bring a poncho out with me on a run.

I am rather grateful that where I live, several things are not an issue. The most wildlife I've ever encountered are a few squirrels (and when that happens, it's a reason to slow down and see how cute they are); there are public restrooms everywhere; and there are always enough people walking/running/cycling, even at 5am or 9pm, that it generally feels safe to be out running at these times...



Keels said:


> Losing my car keys. I run out on the trail by the river and this is something that puts me at an epic level of paranoia ... I feel like I'm constantly checking my pocket every .10 mile to make sure my keys/key fob is still there. That Uber ride home and then breaking & entering into my own house would be a real PITA after a run ...



I used to be super paranoid about losing small items too - even used to safety pin things to the pocket of my shorts! Then I got Sparkle Skirts and a Flipbelt and these days just stick keys/etc into the zipper pockets. Probably any pair of shorts with a zip pocket would help too! Or maybe an armband?


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Wildlife, for sure. In the past week, I have encountered a rattlesnake, raccoon, turkeys, deer, bunnies, and an armadillo. Luckily I normally see them all well in advance so I can stop or avoid them, but I am terrified a huge animal is going to leap out of the woods and attack me at any time. That will just help me run faster, right?


----------



## Keels

sky13 said:


> I used to be super paranoid about losing small items too - even used to safety pin things to the pocket of my shorts! Then I got Sparkle Skirts and a Flipbelt and these days just stick keys/etc into the zipper pockets. Probably any pair of shorts with a zip pocket would help too! Or maybe an armband?



I wear Sparkle Skirts and I'm STILL paranoid. Ridiculous, right?


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is a fear you have when you are out running along? (We will exclude violent crime from the answers)



Like @JulieODC mentioned I'd have to say wildlife. I run where it is wooded on many of the backroads and I have come face to face with a bobcat just a few weeks ago. Nothing happened we each went our own way but it definitely startled me. There have been many bear sightings as well although I have not seen any. I recently went to Alaska on a family vacation and picked up a bear bell that goes on your belt. It is a jingle bell in a nylon pouch that can be taken out so it rings as you walk/run to alert animals of your presence. It's nice since I can put the bell back in the pouch when I am running main street and I don't want it to sound like Santa is coming to town. The only thing about it is that it does also alert the neighborhood dogs who then tend to bark like crazy….


----------



## roxymama

Our wildlife at night is mostly bunnies....thousands and thousands of bunnies.  And I actually love that I act as a "bunny launcher" in that as I run past yards they all dart into bushes or into backyards.  My favorite is when I continually launch the same bunny repeatedly into the next yard ahead.  That's the best 
It's probably my headlamp I hold they don't like.


----------



## SheHulk

Keels said:


> Losing my car keys. I run out on the trail by the river and this is something that puts me at an epic level of paranoia ... I feel like I'm constantly checking my pocket every .10 mile to make sure my keys/key fob is still there. That Uber ride home and then breaking & entering into my own house would be a real PITA after a run ...


Same


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> Can I ask a sub-question of the ladies? What sports bra do you wear that is very good at moisture wicking? Are there any that actually do a good job or do they all leave you soaking wet next to your skin in this ridiculous hot/humid weather?


I live in FL, so every inch of every article of my clothing is soaked within a half-mile this time of year. It's inconceivable to me that anything, let alone a bra, could be _dry_, lol! 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is a fear you have when you are out running along? (We will exclude violent crime from the answers)


ATTQOTD: I wouldn't say "afraid", but I'm always very _aware_ of wildlife. We have gators, venomous snakes, fire ants, disease-carrying mosquitoes, coyotes, and kamikaze lizards (which aren't dangerous, but I'd prefer not to squish one as it darts across my path!) here. I always leave a note at home letting my family know when I leave, where I'm going, and how many miles I plan to run, and I always have my phone handy, just in case! Also, a generous application of DEET before heading out.


----------



## MissLiss279

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: Wildlife, for sure. In the past week, I have encountered a rattlesnake, raccoon, turkeys, deer, bunnies, and an armadillo. Luckily I normally see them all well in advance so I can stop or avoid them, but I am terrified a huge animal is going to leap out of the woods and attack me at any time. That will just help me run faster, right?



This reminds me that when I run at my parents' house (not too often), where I grew up, I fear running across a skunk along the road (especially if my dog is with me, because she would bark). But if there was a skunk... I would need to slowly back away, and hope that it wasn't blocking my path home. Thankfully this hasn't happened, but I know they are out there...


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Twofold: GI issues and cars. My preferred route right now takes me over two busy onramps and one offramp on either side of a busy overpass. I'm out early enough that it's manageable (and I'm off the busy part of the road shortly after), but it stresses me out.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Dogs.  Lots of people around here don't keep their dogs contained well.  A friend of ours recently had a dog come out on her and took a hunk out of her calf.  

@LSUlakes love that armoire. Beautiful.  And, hey, if there's any time to have a pink bedroom it's when you are little.  My girls nursery was bright pink and I loved it!  It killed me when I finally painted over it.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Cars.

I've seen lots of wildlife, most of it harmless. (Those darn copperheads do like to sunbath right on the edge of the road.)

Dogs can be an issue, but generally if I stick to my know routes, I'm good.

I do all my running on rural roads where the yellow line is merely a suggestion. I've had cars come up behind me complete in the wrong lane on a 2 lane road. I believe one of them was even playing 'let's scare the runner'.


----------



## Miranda

Wildlife isn't something I've really thought about since we live close to town (NH city of ~30,000) but I know they are certainly out there... I have seen bears, moose, foxes, and lots of other smaller critters out and about near our house.  The bears don't actually worry me as much as the moose?  NH black bears are shy... the last time someone was killed by a bear in NH was in 1784.


----------



## IamTrike

Keels said:


> Losing my car keys. I run out on the trail by the river and this is something that puts me at an epic level of paranoia ... I feel like I'm constantly checking my pocket every .10 mile to make sure my keys/key fob is still there. That Uber ride home and then breaking & entering into my own house would be a real PITA after a run ...



+1 on the losing a car key issue.  My van key popped out of the zipper pocket on my hydration belt in the middle of a 10 mile run.  DW was not pleased as that was a $175 mistake.  Retraced my entire run more than once and never found it..


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is a fear you have when you are out running along? (We will exclude violent crime from the answers)


Getting hit by a car, falling, dropping my phone, bathrooms. I try to run close to home in case of issues.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: Well 80% of my fear is the one excluded (too many Law and Order episodes), but second to that would definitely be dogs. I feel like most long term runners have had at least one unpleasant experience with aggressive dogs.


----------



## Jules76126

I would definitely say dogs. I don't come across much other wildlife, but I am worried about dogs not being properly contained and getting bit or chased down the road. I also worry about the dark. I hate running in the dark by myself so I usually go to the gym or run with DH. I am know you said no violent crimes, but that is my biggest fear and I am always super aware of my surroundings after that runner was killed in MA last year.


----------



## Chaitali

Outside of violent crime, my biggest worry is probably dogs.  Most people seem to have their dogs well controlled and most of the dogs I encounter have been friendly.  But this morning, one of the dogs on their morning walk growled at me and almost gave me a heart attack.  Other wildlife we have is deer and rabbits so I'm not too worried about them other then making sure i keep my eyes open to see how cute they are


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Outside of violent crime, I guess my biggest concern is about having enough water.   There's no outdoor fountains here, and I've mentioned before that I plan my routes around where I can buy water, but I am a thirsty thirsty runner and sometimes even that is not enough.  I got a Orange Mud double barrel vest to use when half training starts next month, so hopefully that will help me carry more water to get me between purchasing spots!


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is a fear you have when you are out running along? (We will exclude violent crime from the answers)


Birds! I was attacked several times by these vicious beasts a couple of summers ago and running will never be the same. 





I also have an irrational fear of worms because they're gross and losing my car keys.


----------



## ZellyB

@GollyGadget is actually Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD Cars are my biggest fear, especially at the moment with all my weekday runs being in the dark. I'm also worried about twisting an ankle on some of the uneven footpaths here, once again more of a visibility issue.

Zero issues with wildlife in NZ (unless you have a morbid fear of sheep or cows). There is really nothing that can kill you, unless training for a tri and swimming in the ocean with the sharks (even then the risk is seriously low, 12 deaths since the 1850s).


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: Mine is definitely GI issues. I've gotten much better at managing it, but I have a very weak stomach so its always a possibility.

I've seen quite a bit of wildlife, but only once was I "attacked". I had an owl make a swipe at my hat during a night run.


----------



## Z-Knight

Keels said:


> Losing my car keys. I run out on the trail by the river and this is something that puts me at an epic level of paranoia ... I feel like I'm constantly checking my pocket every .10 mile to make sure my keys/key fob is still there. That Uber ride home and then breaking & entering into my own house would be a real PITA after a run ...


This!!!

I know how it would suck to have it happen to me, so when it happened to the girl in front of me during the race I stopped and picked it up for her because she was completely unaware of it. It cost me time and it cost me beating someone's time, so I was disappointed - I don't even remember if she even appreciated it, but I'm glad I did it because I know it would have sucked to be her.


----------



## LSUlakes

GollyGadget said:


> Birds! I was attacked several times by these vicious beasts a couple of summers ago and running will never be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have an irrational fear of worms because they're gross and losing my car keys.



I see these birds from time to time around here. I want to say fall / winter. So I am guessing they migrate. I have never heard of them doing this, but perhaps where you are is their nesting/breeding area and thats why they were aggressive? If my memory is correct they are called Red Wing Blackbird for obvious reasons. lol I've seen Mocking birds behave they way you are talking about though.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is a fear you have when you are out running along? (We will exclude violent crime from the answers)



I sort of dread meeting someone I know coming the other way and wanting to stop and chat with me. Sure, when it's hot and humid, any extra break is a bonus, but generally, once I'm in the groove of a workout, I want to stay there.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> I sort of dread meeting someone I know coming the other way and wanting to stop and chat with me. Sure, when it's hot and humid, any extra break is a bonus, but generally, once I'm in the groove of a workout, I want to stay there.



Yes, this!!!  Also because I generally look my grossest and least made up while running.
  Ran past another daycare mom and was relieved her kiddo was asleep in the stroller so I could just wave and motion like I didn't want to wake her kid up.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> I sort of dread meeting someone I know coming the other way and wanting to stop and chat with me. Sure, when it's hot and humid, any extra break is a bonus, but generally, once I'm in the groove of a workout, I want to stay there.



WHAT.

SAYS THE CHATTIEST GUY I KNOW????

Someone call somebody ... this account has been hacked.


----------



## FredtheDuck

RunDisneyDad said:


> ATTQOTD: Mine is definitely GI issues. I've gotten much better at managing it, but I have a very weak stomach so its always a possibility.
> 
> I've seen quite a bit of wildlife, but only once was I "attacked". I had an owl make a swipe at my hat during a night run.



True story: a local running path had to put up signs about an aggressive owl that was making swipes at runners at dusk. I run that path during weekend runs sometimes and always got a kick out of those signs. "CAUTION! An aggressive owl lives here!"


----------



## ZellyB

Hey, man, owls are serious predators.  I remember running past one on a low-hanging limb one day in the early dawn hours and I swear that thing was sizing me up trying to decide if he could take me.


----------



## IamTrike

FFigawi said:


> I sort of dread meeting someone I know coming the other way and wanting to stop and chat with me. Sure, when it's hot and humid, any extra break is a bonus, but generally, once I'm in the groove of a workout, I want to stay there.


People coming the other direction wouldn't be an issue if you are running on a treadmill. 



FredtheDuck said:


> True story: a local running path had to put up signs about an aggressive owl that was making swipes at runners at dusk. I run that path during weekend runs sometimes and always got a kick out of those signs. "CAUTION! An aggressive owl lives here!"


"Aggressive Owl" Sounds like a punk Winnie the Pooh themed band.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is a fear you have when you are out running along? (We will exclude violent crime from the answers)



I'm not really a worrier when I run, so I guess my biggest fear is not keeping the appropriate pace during a workout.

In fact, yesterday was a really bad run from a pacing perspective (actually, from any perspective).  I was supposed to run 4x1200m speed intervals at 5-10k pace, but on my first interval, my legs felt heavy, slow, and sore.  I couldn't even hit my goal half marathon pace.  Ugh!  So, I stopped the workout, jogged home, and lived to fight another day.  I am chalking it up to rescheduling my 12-mile long run from Saturday to Sunday, then delaying my Monday easy run to the evening, such that my legs were still sore from the Sunday 12-miler, and my Tuesday morning speed workout started only 12 hours after my easy run on Monday.  We'll see how the next few runs go.


----------



## Chaitali

FredtheDuck said:


> True story: a local running path had to put up signs about an aggressive owl that was making swipes at runners at dusk. I run that path during weekend runs sometimes and always got a kick out of those signs. "CAUTION! An aggressive owl lives here!"


 Was that the Capital Crescent Trail in Maryland/DC?  I remember the first time I saw that sign and being surprised.  And then constantly looking up to make sure there wasn't an owl chasing after me!


----------



## sourire

Definitely with those of you who mentioned worrying about bathroom access.  I never used to worry about this until I had some GI trouble more recently.  I now use a route that has a clean public restroom and water fountain which is never more than about 2 miles away, if needed.
Also worry about large dogs, but most dogs seem to be very friendly. The previously discussed restroom/water stop is located at a small dog park, and over the last few weeks, I have made friends with a lazy appearing beagle who likes to frequent the water bowl by said fountain.  The owner tells me the extent of his running (the beagle's, that is) is to the mailbox and back to the porch to lay down.


----------



## sidrich

LSUlakes said:


> I see these birds from time to time around here. I want to say fall / winter. So I am guessing they migrate. I have never heard of them doing this, but perhaps where you are is their nesting/breeding area and thats why they were aggressive? If my memory is correct they are called Red Wing Blackbird for obvious reasons. lol I've seen Mocking birds behave they way you are talking about though.


When I lived in Miami I brought my dog to university and the mockingbirds in the trees along the path would attack him. I had to carry a badminton racket to protect us.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> I see these birds from time to time around here. I want to say fall / winter. So I am guessing they migrate. I have never heard of them doing this, but perhaps where you are is their nesting/breeding area and thats why they were aggressive? If my memory is correct they are called Red Wing Blackbird for obvious reasons. lol I've seen Mocking birds behave they way you are talking about though.


It's definitely a protect the nest assault. They arrived here in spring and I had no problems until mid June. Now I can only run in the more populated areas where they aren't nearly as aggressive.
We also have mockingbirds and I've had them circle but never swoop or peck.


----------



## GollyGadget

sidrich said:


> When I lived in Miami I brought my dog to university and the mockingbirds in the trees along the path would attack him. I had to carry a badminton racket to protect us.


I'm telling you guys, birds are ruthless.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My dog had that same issue last year. Somehow she managed to snag one out of the air and teach it's friends a lesson. Since then, we haven't had any bird problems in our yard.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: Panthers, Bears, Stray Dogs, etc.

I live in very near the Everglades/Wetlands of Southwest Florida.  

This is why we are on a waitlist for a Rhodesian Ridgeback to have a dog that can do long distance running with us outside whose bark should be able to scare those away and in worst case protect us.


----------



## sidrich

GollyGadget said:


> It's definitely a protect the nest assault. They arrived here in spring and I had no problems until mid June. Now I can only run in the more populated areas where they aren't nearly as aggressive.
> We also have mockingbirds and I've had them circle but never swoop or peck.


They waited until my back was turned- always attacked from behind. Wily suckers.  My poor dog was so bewildered and the maintenance crew would howl with laughter as I was walking backward,with the dog, swinging the racket in protective arcs like a big wing.


----------



## SarahDisney

Yesterday ATTQOTD: Races are fun. I don't really worry about time or anything, I just try to go out there and have a good experience. As long as I mostly enjoy the experience, I'm gonna keep racing.
Bonus is that it gets me away from my family for a few hours. (I love my family, I do, but I would please like to have 2 hours to myself without someone wanting something from me)

Yesterday Female Question: I wear a Champion Double Dry High Impact bra ... it definitely gets wet, but it doesn't bother me at all. But I'm also not super sensitive to things like that.

Today ATTQOTD: It used to be falling, but I'm slowly starting to get over that. These days my biggest fear is probably taking longer than anticipated for my run and putting my entire day behind schedule. I really hate when that happens, and if I notice during my run that I'm behind schedule, it'll freak me out and definitely has an effect on the run.
(And that's why my Garmin makes me push a few buttons to see what time it is - lessens the worrying)


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD (yesterday): haven't run many, so always for time. It may not be for a PR, but there's always a goal. 

ATTQOTD: I've given up street running for a while, but my fear was getting hit by a car.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Also wanted to mention this delightful article following 7 people on their quest to running the San Francisco Marathon (40th anniversary) this weekend. They discuss their mileage and elevation gains. Some are new and some are ultramarathoners. Fascinated by the 69 year old father who has to slow down to pace his 29 year old daughter towards a BQ time. Also there's one who's sole training is running a marathon a week!

http://projects.sfchronicle.com/2017/sf-marathon/training/

I've already raced across the Golden Gate Bridge (only half marathon distance) and in my current state can't imagine running a marathon. I only have 2 running shirts left that can cover my belly! But I bet my local trail will be emptier on Sunday, so that's a plus


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD: I guess I'm in the minority.  I can't say I've been afraid of anything while running--so I guess that makes me lucky, or blissfully ignorant!  I will admit to neurosing about pace.

EDIT:  I will admit to worrying about slipping on ice while training in the winter for Disney races.  Guess I forgot in the heat, humidity of the current runs!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Chaitali said:


> Was that the Capital Crescent Trail in Maryland/DC?



It sure was! I definitely was on the lookout. Come to think of it, it was a nice distraction from those runs!


----------



## sidrich

Dis5150 said:


> Can I ask a sub-question of the ladies? What sports bra do you wear that is very good at moisture wicking? Are there any that actually do a good job or do they all leave you soaking wet next to your skin in this ridiculous hot/humid weather?


I have had good luck with a couple of bras from Athleta. I've never felt uncomfortably sticky in them - in fact last week when I got behind on laundry and had to do my long run in one of my lower support Champion bras I for the first time noticed how gross and wet it got (That day I sweat so much there were 2 big dark spots on my shirt - one over each of the girls. Now I know why that guy kinda giggled when I went past!)  I normally always have an Athleta bra for the long run and then I never feel wet in it so it must wick well. Which makes sense, all my other clothes from Athleta keep my dry. They are pricey -but if you wait for the sales and aren't picky about colors you can get some bargains.


----------



## LSUlakes

Baby Update:

Baby is doing well and momma is now on bed rest. We are at 36 weeks today and hope to make it to 38. She goes back either tomorrow of Friday and by then we will have a better idea of whats going on. I know I've asked for prayers once before but we could use them again so that we can keep our little guy in his warm home for another week or two would be huge. 35 weeks I am told is a number that things are ok to deliver with 37+ being ideal. So one more week!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

22 - @surfde22  - Lift Bridge 10 Miler (1:30:00 / N/A)
22 - @CheapRunnerMike  - Bluewater Olympic Tri (2:10:00 / N/A)
23 - @Keels  - TriWaco Olympic Tri (NG / N/A)
24 - @KSellers88  - Flat Rock 5k (NG / N/A)
24 - @The Expert  - Deseret News 10k (NG / N/A)

If you would like to revise your goal or have changes to your race schedule please let me know and I would be happy to make those changes for you. If you have a race to add, let me know and I will add it. Best of luck to everyone this weekend! We look forward to hearing how it goes!!


----------



## Keels

No triathlon for me this weekend, unfortunately.

I had a scar tissue treatment on my ankle on Tuesday and have a needling procedure scheduled for my Achilles today - so I'm taking the weekend off.

Plus, it's our 10th anniversary this weekend and, oddly enough, my husband didn't want to spend it in Waco.

Good luck to everyone else! Crush those races!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is a fear you have when you are out running along? (We will exclude violent crime from the answers)


Running into UConn or Patriot fans!  It's not easy being a PC grad living in UConn country!  I won't discuss being a Jets fan in Patriots territory....... that might go down the violent crime path.


----------



## Anisum

Miranda said:


> Lady Question:  I also wear the Fiona, although all mine are old enough that they are still branded as Moving Comfort.   I am pretty sweaty and they are always wet, I just figure it's part of the summer time running thing.  I do have some chafing issues with them a little bit in the back but I'm not sure if maybe they are made differently now to address that since changing to Brooks brand.  The section of the bra where the clasps are tends to chafe me at the bottom edge when it gets really wet.


I always do bodyglide in the summer and I've only worn mine for a year after they were bought by Brooks so I can't say how they changed. In the back I find that if the fabric of the clasp doesn't lay flat it may chafe me. I don't find mine gets more wet in any particular place than others.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is a fear you have when you are out running along? (We will exclude violent crime from the answers)


Falling on my face. Forgetting my house key when no one is home. And the common 'does this car see me?' I will mention, I too have been attacked by a bird like @GollyGadget but it was one and it was defending its nest and it only happened once so it's not a huge fear. Just something I keep in the back of my mind.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is a fear you have when you are out running along? (We will exclude violent crime from the answers)


I can only remember being nervous once and that was the first time I was caught out on the trail, alone, when dark set in.  I was a good 5K or so from my Jeep and didn't have a headlamp with me, and all I could think about were these signs posted everywhere...







Keels said:


> Losing my car keys. I run out on the trail by the river and this is something that puts me at an epic level of paranoia ... I feel like I'm constantly checking my pocket every .10 mile to make sure my keys/key fob is still there. That Uber ride home and then breaking & entering into my own house would be a real PITA after a run ...


Been there.  Yup, it sucks.



sky13 said:


> When I first started running in university, one fear I had was heckling - mainly sparked off by a group of teenagers who decided to heckle me on one of my runs. In the 8 years or so since then though that's actually still been the only time I've ever gotten heckled on a run...


I've been heckled plenty of times.  Teenage boys particularly seem to like making comments about my sexuality based solely on my running apparel.


----------



## FredtheDuck

LSUlakes said:


> So one more week!!!



Sending prayers and good thoughts your way!


----------



## SarahDisney

PCFriar80 said:


> Running into UConn or Patriot fans! It's not easy being a PC grad living in UConn country! I won't discuss being a Jets fan in Patriots territory....... that might go down the violent crime path.



I'm a Jets and Yankees fan who lived in the Boston area for a few years, so ... you have my sympathies. I can definitely understand fear of running into a Pats fan.

@LSUlakes, you guys are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope all goes well over the next few weeks! 

I kinda hit a fun milestone this morning. With this morning's run, my shoes officially have 400.6 miles on them. They don't feel anywhere close to retirement (in fact, I ran 9 miles in them on Sunday with no pain). Usually I start to feel it when my shoes are within 50-60 miles of retirement (and I really start to feel it when they're ready to be retired). As of right now, the plan is switch them to short runs only and then retire them at 450, but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## JulieODC

SarahDisney said:


> I'm a Jets and Yankees fan who lived in the Boston area for a few years, so ... you have my sympathies. I can definitely understand fear of running into a Pats fan.



Hey now! I'm a Pats fan (grew up in Foxboro even) and don't consider myself to be all that scary ;-)


----------



## Ariel484

@LSUlakes fingers crossed for you guys!!

@Keels happy anniversary to you and Mr. Keels!


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> Baby Update:
> 
> Baby is doing well and momma is now on bed rest. We are at 36 weeks today and hope to make it to 38. She goes back either tomorrow of Friday and by then we will have a better idea of whats going on. I know I've asked for prayers once before but we could use them again so that we can keep our little guy in his warm home for another week or two would be huge. 35 weeks I am told is a number that things are ok to deliver with 37+ being ideal. So one more week!!!


Praying for you 



Anisum said:


> Falling on my face.


I've done that a couple of times and it's not a big deal. 



CheapRunnerMike said:


> I've been heckled plenty of times.  Teenage boys particularly seem to like making comments about my sexuality based solely on my running apparel.


Don't let the  heckling bother you.  You rock that pink sparkle skirt.


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 22 - @surfde22  - Lift Bridge 10 Miler (1:30:00 / N/A)
> 22 - @CheapRunnerMike  - Bluewater Olympic Tri (2:10:00 / N/A)
> 23 - @Keels  - TriWaco Olympic Tri (NG / N/A)
> 24 - @KSellers88  - Flat Rock 5k (NG / N/A)
> 24 - @The Expert  - Deseret News 10k (NG / N/A)
> 
> If you would like to revise your goal or have changes to your race schedule please let me know and I would be happy to make those changes for you. If you have a race to add, let me know and I will add it. Best of luck to everyone this weekend! We look forward to hearing how it goes!!



Good luck to all the racers this weekend.  @LSUlakes sending more baby-baking vibes your way!!



Keels said:


> No triathlon for me this weekend, unfortunately.
> 
> I had a scar tissue treatment on my ankle on Tuesday and have a needling procedure scheduled for my Achilles today - so I'm taking the weekend off.
> 
> Plus, it's our 10th anniversary this weekend and, oddly enough, my husband didn't want to spend it in Waco.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else! Crush those races!



Sorry you have to miss out on the tri.  Congrats to you and Mr. Keels!


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes Thinking happy thoughts for your family too!
@Keels Happy Anniversary!
@SarahDisney Happy Shoe Anniversary!
@CheapRunnerMike Not all heroes wear capes...some wear pink sparkle visors


----------



## Anisum

Good luck to everyone racing this weekend!

Sending healthy baby vibes @LSUlakes and family.

And Happy Anniversary to @Keels and Mr. Keels


----------



## Dopeyintraining

Ladies QOTD:


Anisum said:


> I always do bodyglide in the summer and I've only worn mine for a year after they were bought by Brooks so I can't say how they changed. In the back I find that if the fabric of the clasp doesn't lay flat it may chafe me. I don't find mine gets more wet in any particular place than others.



I've had a bit of bra chaffing in the hot weather. I've run out of Bodyglide so I've been using Udderly Smooth Chamois Cream (I kid you not).

ATTNQOTD: We don't get really dangerous wildlife here. There is a mad swan that lives on the canal and occasionally chases people along the tow path. I mostly worry about avoiding pot holes and cars/bikes, getting lost and needing a loo.


----------



## Baloo in MI

So I have been away from the thread for over a month.  Looks like I have missed a ton.  Not going to try and catch up but just jump back in.

Most of my running lately has been off-road.  My fears are around tripping on the trails and yellow-jackets/hornets.  I am very allergic and carry an epi-pen on the trails.  Good scare two weekends ago when I ran under an active hive and did not see it until I heard it.  They were flying all around, did not get stung though!

Hope everyone is doing well and good luck to this weekend's racers!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is the most emotional / sentimental race you've ever run?

Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow participant of the thread. Thanks!

ATTQOTD: The running of the 2014 Boston Marathon and finally getting to finish the race. Cant say I had a dry eye crossing the finish line or when hugging my wife around mile 25.7... which was about a quarter mile further than I was allowed to go the year before. 

Thanks for all the support folks!


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: This year's WDW Marathon.  After struggling with an injury and being depressed and angry at my body for not being healthy for all of 2016, being able to complete the marathon made me appreciate my body and what it can do!


----------



## Dis5150

@LSUlakes Praying for you and your whole family.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  My first marathon which shortly followed my bilateral mastectomy and preceded my chemo treatments.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: My first marathon (WDW 2017). I never thought I would make it that distance and cried like a baby after crossing the finish line.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the most emotional / sentimental race you've ever run?


Princess Half 2015. My first half and first time hitting that 13.1. Running on Main Street USA towards the castle and seeing my dad there made me tear up a tad. I will say I still get a tad misty on Main Street though, but that race was extra extra special!

Many thoughts and prayers @LSUlakes !!!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: Seeing my sister at the fan bleachers before the finish line of the Tink HM this year got me really good. Honorable mention to watching my husband finish his first triathlon.   
(ugh, I'm getting choked up at my desk)


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the most emotional / sentimental race you've ever run?



I actually don't think I have one. The 2016 WDW 10K definitely holds the record for the angriest I've ever been during a race, but I don't think I've ever had a really emotional race.


----------



## roxymama

I honestly think reading other people's race reports hit me the hardest in the "feels" department.  But I cry at everything.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  The 2016 WDW Marathon.  Went from almost DNSing to finishing my first marathon.


----------



## michigandergirl

LSUlakes said:


> Baby Update:
> 
> Baby is doing well and momma is now on bed rest. We are at 36 weeks today and hope to make it to 38. She goes back either tomorrow of Friday and by then we will have a better idea of whats going on. I know I've asked for prayers once before but we could use them again so that we can keep our little guy in his warm home for another week or two would be huge. 35 weeks I am told is a number that things are ok to deliver with 37+ being ideal. So one more week!!!



Hope your little guy can stay put for a little while longer, but if not, don't worry, he will be fine. My oldest son was a micro-preemie born at 24 weeks, but thanks to modern medicine he is now a healthy teenage boy. You would never know he had such a rough start.

ATTQOTD: My first marathon (WDW 2016) was my most emotional/sentimental race.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

My first Marathon (WDW 2013). I was on the course for over 7 hours and I'm pretty sure I experienced the full spectrum of intensity of every emotion that exists during those 7 hours. Then I finished and experienced them all again.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the most emotional / sentimental race you've ever run?



Ironman Wisconsin 2002 (my first and only Ironman): it was the first race that I really didn't know if I could finish.  After a year of solid training, I knew I was in decent shape, but with that long of a day, you just never know how it's going to play out.  If it was a good day, then I felt fairly confident in my ability to finish, but if it was a bad day for some reason, then it might be a real struggle.  In the end, I had a great day, so all was well in the world.  I usually don't get too emotional at the end of races, but with seven close friends, including my brother, also competing that day and all of us finishing, there were definitely some emotions stirring.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the most emotional / sentimental race you've ever run?



My first Comrades. After the hundreds of hours and thousands of miles in training, finishing after running the entire race side by side with my running spouse did get me rather teary.


----------



## JulieODC

It's a toss up between my 2 halfs this year at the finish line - PHM because it was my first and Tink because I crushed my goal. Tears of joy/pride for both!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Finishing the Run Across Georgia, it is for a great cause and something I never in one million years thought I would do.


----------



## IamTrike

opusone said:


> Ironman Wisconsin 2002 (my first and only Ironman): it was the first race that I really didn't know if I could finish.  After a year of solid training, I knew I was in decent shape, but with that long of a day, you just never know how it's going to play out.  If it was a good day, then I felt fairly confident in my ability to finish, but if it was a bad day for some reason, then it might be a real struggle.  In the end, I had a great day, so all was well in the world.  I usually don't get too emotional at the end of races, but with seven close friends, including my brother, also competing that day and all of us finishing, there were definitely some emotions stirring.



Just reading that made me choke up a little bit.  Finishing an IronMan and Qualifying for Boston are my two "don't even know if they are possible" things


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the most emotional / sentimental race you've ever run?


This years WDW Marathon. It was my first marathon and honestly I didn't know if I could do it but I did.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> I see these birds from time to time around here. I want to say fall / winter. So I am guessing they migrate. I have never heard of them doing this, but perhaps where you are is their nesting/breeding area and thats why they were aggressive? If my memory is correct they are called Red Wing Blackbird for obvious reasons.


Yep, Red Winged Blackbirds! And we have them year-round here (Tampa Bay coast): I see lots of them when I run through local nature preserves. None are aggressive here, though.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the most emotional / sentimental race you've ever run?


I've never felt emotional in a race! The closest, I'd say, is a wash of emotion the night _before_ my first marathon, which I ran in memory of a friend who'd recently passed away. I think racing hardens me, lol!

Best wishes to you all, @LSUlakes !


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: This years WDW Marathon. Saw the finish line and managed to choke it back but then had the big, ugly cry once they put the medal around my neck.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Rocket City Marathon, I don't remember which year. At RCM, they have a track club member meet each finisher, give them their hat and medal, and make sure everything is OK.

I PRed, and immediately burst into tears. They were tears of joy at the PR and relief that it was over and I survived.

My track club greeter (a bearded middle-age guy, as I was at the time) , immediately gave me a hug. It was exactly the right thing to do.

Thank you Huntsville Track Club guy!

Sentimental would be Peachtree Road Race. My brother and I have run it together (not literally run together, but hang out at the start) for 31 years. We always get together the night before, drink too much beer (can't imagine what I could do not-hung-over), make A$$es of ourselves, annoy our wives, get up and run, cookout, drink too much beer,...


----------



## FFigawi

IamTrike said:


> Just reading that made me choke up a little bit.  Finishing an IronMan and Qualifying for Boston are my two "don't even know if they are possible" things



I can 't speak to qualifying for Boston, but I know an Ironman finish is definitely possible. It takes a sh!tload of time and dedication, but you can do it.


----------



## Disney at Heart

@LSUlakes Prayers for you all. I am looking forward to the post in a few weeks when the little one is in your arms!

ATTQOTD: My first half at WDW Marathon weekend, I came into MK and saw the Main Street Christmas tree and started to cry even before I could see the castle, and then cried even harder when I turned the corner and saw it.

My fear is falling on a trail. The only time I have ever spent in an emergency room was a couple of years ago when I fell on a trail and hit my head. I don't ever want to do that again, so the few trail runs I've done since then have been done slowly and carefully!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I'm not really an emotional or sentimental person, but during my first HM (Tink), I got all choked up when I got to the part where you come out of Downtown Disney and all the Red Hat ladies are gathered out there.  I had heard that they were there, but I thought it was going to be like 20 or 30 people.  There were so many of them!!


----------



## IamTrike

FFigawi said:


> I can 't speak to qualifying for Boston, but I know an Ironman finish is definitely possible. It takes a sh!tload of time and dedication, but you can do it.


  I was a pretty competitive swimmer up through early high school and enjoy mountain biking and marathons, so an Ironman seems like the easier of two options....but I have a habit of spending excessively on my hobbies and getting into road biking seems like something that could wind up with me bankrupt or divorced.  I am also deathly afraid of doing any kind of real distance on the road here.   Most of the bikers around here have stories of people either trying to push them of the road or otherwise driving really aggressively around them.


----------



## FFigawi

IamTrike said:


> I was a pretty competitive swimmer up through early high school and enjoy mountain biking and marathons, so an Ironman seems like the easier of two options....but I have a habit of spending excessively on my hobbies and getting into road biking seems like something that could wind up with me bankrupt or divorced.  I am also deathly afraid of doing any kind of real distance on the road here.   Most of the bikers around here have stories of people either trying to push them of the road or otherwise driving really aggressively around them.



I get the bike/car worries. I did nearly all of my IM training indoors in my living room (not exactly by choice), and while my bike handling skills certainly suffered, I never had to worry about cars. Plus the bathroom and the fridge were both very close.


----------



## Keels

Ariel484 said:


> @Keels happy anniversary to you and Mr. Keels!





ZellyB said:


> Sorry you have to miss out on the tri. Congrats to you and Mr. Keels!





roxymama said:


> @Keels Happy Anniversary!





Anisum said:


> And Happy Anniversary to @Keels and Mr. Keels



Thanks, y'all! Just keeping it lowkey this weekend but we're going on our big anniversary trip in three weeks to Alaska! I'm ready for that cooler weather, that's for sure ...



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the most emotional / sentimental race you've ever run?



I think it's probably easier for me to pick the races I'm less/not sentimental about than the ones that were the most emotional for me - it's almost a three-way tie between my first-ever Half Marathon, my first-ever Marathon to finish out my first-ever Dopey and my first-ever triathlon.


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: 2013 WDW Marathon. My first marathon and the entire reason I started running. A goal 10 years in the making since I was an accidental spectator at the 2003 marathon on my first ever trip to WDW.


----------



## roxymama

IamTrike said:


> I was a pretty competitive swimmer up through early high school and enjoy mountain biking and marathons, so an Ironman seems like the easier of two options....but I have a habit of spending excessively on my hobbies and getting into road biking seems like something that could wind up with me bankrupt or divorced.  I am also deathly afraid of doing any kind of real distance on the road here.   Most of the bikers around here have stories of people either trying to push them of the road or otherwise driving really aggressively around them.



Someone wise here told me the correct number of bikes to own is however many you currently have + 1.  
My husband is currently shopping for his current +1.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: I'm hoping it is 10/1/17 when I cross the Lakefront Marathon finish line.  Time will tell...



FFigawi said:


> I get the bike/car worries. I did nearly all of my IM training indoors in my living room (not exactly by choice), and while my bike handling skills certainly suffered, I never had to worry about cars. Plus the bathroom and the fridge were both very close.



This is the only way I'd ever consider one.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  My first marathon, WDW 2015.  I remember the rush of accomplishment and the thought that I was now a marathoner, got my medal and just cried.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Someone wise here told me the correct number of bikes to own is however many you currently have + 1.
> My husband is currently shopping for his current +1.



The correct way to express this is to keep n + 1 = d - 1, where n is the number of bikes you own and d is the number of bikes owned at which your spouse will divorce you.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Tell us about a running moment or goal accomplished that gave you a lot of confidence as a runner. It could be a time goal, distance, miles per week / month, or any other type of measurable or non measurable achievement.



A couple come to mind:

1) During training for my first full at the 2015 Marathon Weekend, I irritated some nerves in my foot during a 18-miler in October. My wife with her athletic training schooling, said I needed to take some time off, which I did. However for my next really long run a planned 20-miler, I was nervous about re-irritating my foot and possibly screwing up all this training so close to the event. Needless to say, while the pace wasn't great, I ended up going for a 23-mile run and felt amazing. That moment was when finishing a marathon wasn't an issue.

2) I've never placed 1st in anything, running-wise. I've place in the top three in age and overall categories, but never 1st. Last year I ran a 5K I've been running for 8 (?) years in a row and I finally placed 1st in my age division. The race and placing gave my confidence back about running.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all started running for various reasons, which at some point got us to a starting line. Today I want to talk about why you run races? Do you run them for time goals, for the experience, as a way to see new places and things, or some other personal reason?



When deciding whether to participate race, it usually boils down to one or a comboination of the following:

1) TIME - for certain races, I'm always looking for a PR, 5Ks and half marathons most notably
2) DISTANCE - I like odd-ball distances, 2Ks, 2-milers, 4- & 5-milers, 15K, etc. So if I can race a new distance, I'd love to!
3) If it helps cross off a state towards my goal of "Running a Half is all 50 States"
4) SWAG - I'm not much of a materialistic person, but if they give out boats loads of free stuff, I will be more opted to running it.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the most *emotional* / sentimental race you've ever run?



A few years ago, a ran a local 5K near my in-laws.  A group of 8 of us darted ahead of the pack and I eventually became the 8th person of said group. Long-story short, I missed a turn where no one nor any kind of signage was present. Ended up running a 5-miler.

To say I was pissed at the finish is an understatement. I know I would have achieved a sub-7:00 minute mile in that race had I not missed the turn. I crossed the finish, refused any water or post-race food and walked back to my truck without saying a word to anyone. I did email the director later and was professional and polite about the incident.

She gave me a complimentary entry for the following year but I did not race.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> I get the bike/car worries. I did nearly all of my IM training indoors in my living room (not exactly by choice), and while my bike handling skills certainly suffered, I never had to worry about cars. Plus the bathroom and the fridge were both very close.


The bathroom is always very close when riding a bike...the farthest away it gets is the side of the road and of course as everyone here sadly knows already you are basically a rolling toilet while riding in an Ironman


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the most emotional / sentimental race you've ever run?





IamTrike said:


> Just reading that made me choke up a little bit.  Finishing an IronMan and Qualifying for Boston are my two "don't even know if they are possible" things


Those would be the two races for me, Ironman Mont Tremblant last year was a real emotional ride but I was so spent by the end I couldn't muster up a tear...of course there was probably zero moisture left in my body at that point so my tear ducts were completely dried up.  
Qualifying for Boston at WDW Marathon Weekend in 2015 was certainly emotional, more so than running Boston itself.  I had run my perfect race and when I came down that finish chute knowing I had gone under 3 hours and BQ'd, and then seeing my wife cheering me on...blubber city, cried like a baby.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> The correct way to express this is to keep n + 1 = d - 1, where n is the number of bikes you own and d is the number of bikes owned at which your spouse will divorce you.



I feel like this equation could probably also work for that amount of makeup I  buy.  
And Disney vacations I beg to go on.


----------



## Melissa52

ATTQOTD:  Finishing my first marathon-got all teary when I saw the finish line!


----------



## IamTrike

roxymama said:


> Someone wise here told me the correct number of bikes to own is however many you currently have + 1.
> My husband is currently shopping for his current +1.


  That equation seems about right. 



FFigawi said:


> The correct way to express this is to keep n + 1 = d - 1, where n is the number of bikes you own and d is the number of bikes owned at which your spouse will divorce you.


  And that's how I ended up with 3 mountain bikes... My mountain bikes are all relatively cheap compared to road bikes though..   Most of them aren't over $1000...I have friends that road bike that have tried to "help me" pick out a road bike setup.   Cervelo is not Italian for cheap. 



roxymama said:


> I feel like this equation could probably also work for that amount of makeup I  buy.
> And Disney vacations I beg to go on.


  or the amount of runDisney events....in my case it's running shoes now.


----------



## roxymama

IamTrike said:


> That equation seems about right.
> 
> And that's how I ended up with 3 mountain bikes... My mountain bikes are all relatively cheap compared to road bikes though..   Most of them aren't over $1000...I have friends that road bike that have tried to "help me" pick out a road bike setup.   Cervelo is not Italian for cheap.
> 
> or the amount of runDisney events....in my case it's running shoes now.



I'm at the point where I just buy random InknBurn shirts every few months and then appear wearing them on race day and hubby will be like "where'd you get the shirt?" 
And I just shrug.
And then remind myself they cost waaaaaaaaaay less than bikes.


----------



## Sailormoon2

roxymama said:


> I'm at the point where I just buy random InknBurn shirts every few months and then appear wearing them on race day and hubby will be like "where'd you get the shirt?"
> And I just shrug.


 This is me!!!


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> I'm at the point where I just buy random InknBurn shirts every few months





Sailormoon2 said:


> This is me!!!



That's totally not me (says the guy who just put money down to reserve a new InB Hypnotic shirt at URC)!!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

IamTrike said:


> Cervelo is not Italian for cheap.


Cervelo is actually a Canadian company...that's what I ride


----------



## opusone

IamTrike said:


> Cervelo is not Italian for cheap.





CheapRunnerMike said:


> Cervelo is actually a Canadian company



"Cervelo" is not Canadian for cheap.


----------



## rteetz

@LSUlakes race to add!

10/15/17 - rteetz - Milwaukee Marathon 10K (1:20/ )


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> @LSUlakes race to add!
> 
> 10/15/17 - rteetz - Milwaukee Marathon 10K (1:20/ )


----------



## Wendy98

I am back from vacation and trying to find normalcy and routine again.  I got up after 10 am today--it is not going well.  I missed my spin class this morning because I was in a coma last night (dumb red eye flight--it sounded like a good idea when I booked!).  I did finally drag myself to the gym yesterday evening and forced myself to do a 10 mile progression run on the treadmill.  Holy cow, is it hot and humid here!  Now my back is bothering me from the million loads of laundry I have been doing.  I am hoping I can wake up for my pace group tomorrow and fake my way through a 13 mile run in this jungle heat.

Vacation notes:  We LOVED Disneyland!  I thought I would like it because I love all things Disney, but then I thought I might be disappointed because I love WDW so much.  DL is fantastic!  I ran about half the vacation days, but not in DL.  We were at the park entrance by 6:30 everyday.  It is funny, because we always say we are going to start early in WDW and be at rope drop.  Then we have some type of transportation issue or just take too long getting ready and waltz in 15 minutes after park opening.  At DL, we could walk to the parks so we actually made it on time.  By the end of the day, my feet were killing me and Fred Flintstone like.  No chance of running.

I ran when we were in San Francisco, but just on the treadmill at the hotel gym.  I was not battling those hills.  Also, safety is always a concern when I am by myself in an unfamiliar city.  I just wasn't feeling 100% safe at 6:00 am.

I loved running in Yosemite.  I was a little nervous about encountering wildlife especially when there are signs to slow down when driving so you don't kill a bear.  I would have loved to have seen a bear, probably not by myself running.  I ran on a busy road that led to the park entrance.  Fortunately I went early before much traffic and there was a wide shoulder.  Hill was a little steep for the first half, then I got the nice downhill.  Running around the blind-spot bends made me move a little faster also in case a car was coming.  The altitude didn't seem to bother me at all.

Our last stop was in Santa Monica.  I ran twice there and that was nice.  Even though temps were a little warmer than up north, there was a breeze from the ocean.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We all started running for various reasons, which at some point got us to a starting line. Today I want to talk about why you run races? Do you run them for time goals, for the experience, as a way to see new places and things, or some other personal reason?



Almost all my races are for time or place.  I will run some without a strict time goal or PR attempt.  Those are my "more for fun" races, like WDW marathon this past year.  I still had a time goal, but something easier than a typical race.  I will run races with my kids, so those are all about experience and trying to make sure they have fun.  I like to do races in other places, but will only specifically travel for a marathon.  If I happen to be on a trip and can get a race in, then great.  I almost did a race in San Francisco this past vacation but the logistics of picking up the packet and getting to the start was more involved than I wanted.  It became too much work.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is a fear you have when you are out running along? (We will exclude violent crime from the answers)



Lately my biggest fear is not finding my motivation.  I always have a "I don't feel like doing this now" attitude when I start but after a mile I am glad to be doing it.  I really find my groove 4-5 miles in.  I worry that I will have that sucky feeling the whole time and want to cut it short.  I fear GI issues, but seem to be ok--I am near more than 5 miles away from my car with the way I do my route.  I also fear cars and distracted drivers.  It is in those areas that I really fear violent crime.  I run there when my son has karate.  I hate to say it, but I plan my outfit for when I have to run there.  If I forget and wear my tight booty shorts and form fitting tank, I go to the gym instead.  I don't run outside there at all in the winter because it is dark.





LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the most emotional / sentimental race you've ever run?



Too many to name!  I am a very emotional person and get teary eyed before so many races (usually when the national anthem is playing).  I got very emotional when I ran my first BQ, then of course when I ran my first Boston.  I could not believe I was actually there!  I get emotional thinking about the 10k I did after my last child was born.  It was the first race I had done in years because the rheumatoid arthritis had been so bad.  I finished in just under an hour and ran without a bib (they had run out of bibs and told people to just go run it).  I was so thrilled to be able to run again!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Wendy98 said:


> I am back from vacation and trying to find normalcy and routine again.  I got up after 10 am today--it is not going well.  I missed my spin class this morning because I was in a coma last night (dumb red eye flight--it sounded like a good idea when I booked!).  I did finally drag myself to the gym yesterday evening and forced myself to do a 10 mile progression run on the treadmill.  Holy cow, is it hot and humid here!  Now my back is bothering me from the million loads of laundry I have been doing.  I am hoping I can wake up for my pace group tomorrow and fake my way through a 13 mile run in this jungle heat.
> 
> Vacation notes:  We LOVED Disneyland!  I thought I would like it because I love all things Disney, but then I thought I might be disappointed because I love WDW so much.  DL is fantastic!  I ran about half the vacation days, but not in DL.  We were at the park entrance by 6:30 everyday.  It is funny, because we always say we are going to start early in WDW and be at rope drop.  Then we have some type of transportation issue or just take too long getting ready and waltz in 15 minutes after park opening.  At DL, we could walk to the parks so we actually made it on time.  By the end of the day, my feet were killing me and Fred Flintstone like.  No chance of running.
> 
> I ran when we were in San Francisco, but just on the treadmill at the hotel gym.  I was not battling those hills.  Also, safety is always a concern when I am by myself in an unfamiliar city.  I just wasn't feeling 100% safe at 6:00 am.
> 
> I loved running in Yosemite.  I was a little nervous about encountering wildlife especially when there are signs to slow down when driving so you don't kill a bear.  I would have loved to have seen a bear, probably not by myself running.  I ran on a busy road that led to the park entrance.  Fortunately I went early before much traffic and there was a wide shoulder.  Hill was a little steep for the first half, then I got the nice downhill.  Running around the blind-spot bends made me move a little faster also in case a car was coming.  The altitude didn't seem to bother me at all.
> 
> Our last stop was in Santa Monica.  I ran twice there and that was nice.  Even though temps were a little warmer than up north, there was a breeze from the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all my races are for time or place.  I will run some without a strict time goal or PR attempt.  Those are my "more for fun" races, like WDW marathon this past year.  I still had a time goal, but something easier than a typical race.  I will run races with my kids, so those are all about experience and trying to make sure they have fun.  I like to do races in other places, but will only specifically travel for a marathon.  If I happen to be on a trip and can get a race in, then great.  I almost did a race in San Francisco this past vacation but the logistics of picking up the packet and getting to the start was more involved than I wanted.  It became too much work.
> 
> 
> 
> Lately my biggest fear is not finding my motivation.  I always have a "I don't feel like doing this now" attitude when I start but after a mile I am glad to be doing it.  I really find my groove 4-5 miles in.  I worry that I will have that sucky feeling the whole time and want to cut it short.  I fear GI issues, but seem to be ok--I am near more than 5 miles away from my car with the way I do my route.  I also fear cars and distracted drivers.  It is in those areas that I really fear violent crime.  I run there when my son has karate.  I hate to say it, but I plan my outfit for when I have to run there.  If I forget and wear my tight booty shorts and form fitting tank, I go to the gym instead.  I don't run outside there at all in the winter because it is dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many to name!  I am a very emotional person and get teary eyed before so many races (usually when the national anthem is playing).  I got very emotional when I ran my first BQ, then of course when I ran my first Boston.  I could not believe I was actually there!  I get emotional thinking about the 10k I did after my last child was born.  It was the first race I had done in years because the rheumatoid arthritis had been so bad.  I finished in just under an hour and ran without a bib (they had run out of bibs and told people to just go run it).  I was so thrilled to be able to run again!



Sounds like an awesome vacation!  Disneyland, San Francisco, Yosemite, Santa Monica...  Wow!  Did you go to the Disney Family Museum in SF?  I hear it is really good.


----------



## preciouspups

I haven't checked in for months now.  I'm in a funk.  I haven't run since before school got out and haven't been to the gym either.  A lot of stuff has gone on this summer and I just haven't been motivated.  I have been managing a walk every few days with the neighbors, right up until it got too hot.  I'm looking forward to the cooler temps so that I can get back to walking with our new dog.


----------



## pixarmom

First, many many thanks for all the encouragement post-triathlon a couple weeks ago!!!  This is such a wonderful, supportive group!!  



Anisum said:


> Usually for time and self improvement. I also like races where I'll have fun. That's why I got into runDisney and why I run at a lot of wineries. I also like races where I get cool swag or good food/drinks at the finish line which is what draws me to races like Hot Chocolate or Grilled Cheese and Tomato Soup. I really wish we had a Krispy Kreme Challenge or something similar nearby because I'd be all over that.
> 
> Edit:
> I mean, I'm always wet and sweaty by the end but I like the Brooks Fiona best because it doesn't usually get to the point where I could wring it out the way other ones I've tried do.





Miranda said:


> Lady Question:  I also wear the Fiona, although all mine are old enough that they are still branded as Moving Comfort.   I am pretty sweaty and they are always wet, I just figure it's part of the summer time running thing.  I do have some chafing issues with them a little bit in the back but I'm not sure if maybe they are made differently now to address that since changing to Brooks brand.  The section of the bra where the clasps are tends to chafe me at the bottom edge when it gets really wet.



Yay Fiona!!!  I highly recommend.  I have one of the new ones (made by Brooks, with the Brooks logo) and I really love it.  I read some terrible reviews, so I had concerns, but I might even like the Brooks version a tiny bit more than the old version.  I think the material is softer, so might help with the issue on your back!


----------



## drante

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the most emotional / sentimental race you've ever run?
> 
> Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow participant of the thread. Thanks!



ATTQOTD: I ran a 10 miler one time and around mile 8 one of the participants collapsed and emergency personnel had surrounded him. For some reason that hit me pretty hard and I was fighting back tears for the last two miles.


----------



## AussieNay

Hi all, just introducing myself here, I've been running for 14 months now (woohooo!). I've never exercised before doing this - always been academically inclined instead - but 5 months before my first DCL cruise, I learnt about the Castaway Cay 5k, and decided to do it. That was in October last year, and since then I've kept running!

I ran my first longer fun run - 14.6km - back in April, and I've been in pain ever since, my physio tells me to expect another 6 months of pain (misaligned body means I have random pain every day anywhere between ankle and hips). BUT she does let me keep running!

I'm managing 7km outdoors on the weekend and 2km twice a week on the treadmill. I'm scared of running outdoors because I'm a tiny female and even with all the apps and alerts, I'm still not willing to risk it, except for weekends when there are more people out and I can run during daylight hours. (It's winter here right now.)

I recently got my first smartwatch, the TomTom Sports 3 Runner Cardio GPS etc etc, which has been awesome fun to see my heart rate and pace. On a good day right now I can do a 6min20sec kilometre, which I'm really proud about! (I'm also only 5 foot tall, so I assume my short legs don't help.)

I'm currently planning a holiday which includes a visit to Paris Disneyland in the middle of Sept 2018, and I'm really hoping to be there for the half marathon (and be fully recovered by then)!

Anyway, nice to meet you, looking forward to all the fun runners talk


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

AussieNay said:


> Anyway, nice to meet you, looking forward to all the fun runners talk...



Welcome @AussieNay! Always seems slow here on Sunday. Probably people either doing a long run or recovering from one. Get ready for the 'Question of the Day' tomorrow!



AussieNay said:


> It's winter here right now.



So I fully understand this from an astronomical point of view, but it's still kind of hard to get my head around since we are in the worst part of summer in Atlanta, GA.  We're about a month past the summer solstice, so the days are already getting shorter, but the heat will continue to ramp up for another 3-4 weeks.


----------



## drante

AussieNay said:


> I'm scared of running outdoors because I'm a tiny female and even with all the apps and alerts, I'm still not willing to risk it, except for weekends when there are more people out and I can run during daylight hours. (It's winter here right now.)



I get what you mean. I try to run on well populated trails and sometimes I take my dog with me. I also avoid running in the dark. On the weekends I run with a meetup group. I highly recommend looking for a running meetup group in your area. It has improved my running a lot, I get to run with a group (even if I'm just following behind, at least I'm not alone!), and every now and then I have a nice conversation with another runner.


----------



## DIS-OH

Hello, Fellow Runners!


I'm on a two part vacation...first leg was New Orleans and second leg is WDW!!!


Managed to get a run in this morning along the mighty Mississippi!


----------



## McNs

DIS-OH said:


> Hello, Fellow Runners!
> 
> I'm on a two part vacation...first leg was New Orleans and second leg is WDW!!!
> 
> 
> Managed to get a run in this morning along the mighty Mississippi!



Those are legs two and three of our vacation in September! Leg one is two days at Disneyland


----------



## LSUlakes

AussieNay said:


> Hi all, just introducing myself here, I've been running for 14 months now (woohooo!). I've never exercised before doing this - always been academically inclined instead - but 5 months before my first DCL cruise, I learnt about the Castaway Cay 5k, and decided to do it. That was in October last year, and since then I've kept running!
> 
> I ran my first longer fun run - 14.6km - back in April, and I've been in pain ever since, my physio tells me to expect another 6 months of pain (misaligned body means I have random pain every day anywhere between ankle and hips). BUT she does let me keep running!
> 
> I'm managing 7km outdoors on the weekend and 2km twice a week on the treadmill. I'm scared of running outdoors because I'm a tiny female and even with all the apps and alerts, I'm still not willing to risk it, except for weekends when there are more people out and I can run during daylight hours. (It's winter here right now.)
> 
> I recently got my first smartwatch, the TomTom Sports 3 Runner Cardio GPS etc etc, which has been awesome fun to see my heart rate and pace. On a good day right now I can do a 6min20sec kilometre, which I'm really proud about! (I'm also only 5 foot tall, so I assume my short legs don't help.)
> 
> I'm currently planning a holiday which includes a visit to Paris Disneyland in the middle of Sept 2018, and I'm really hoping to be there for the half marathon (and be fully recovered by then)!
> 
> Anyway, nice to meet you, looking forward to all the fun runners talk



Welcome to the thread! I hope you find the information here helpful and we look forward to you being a part of our little group!!



DIS-OH said:


> Hello, Fellow Runners!
> 
> 
> I'm on a two part vacation...first leg was New Orleans and second leg is WDW!!!
> 
> 
> Managed to get a run in this morning along the mighty Mississippi!



I'm just down the road from you! Hope you had a safe trip in NOLA. If you happen to wonder towards Bourbon St from Canal St and a guy bets you "$x dollars" where you got your shoes, the correct answer is your feet. Do not walk the streets alone and take a cab or uber instead of walking. How did you like running along the river? It's strange seeing boats higher up then you are isnt it? Dont forget to stop at Cafe Du Monde for beignets!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is your biggest running/race regret? Did you go out too fast and blow up? Miss a PR by two seconds after taking an extra sip of water? Did you try to push through an injury only to make it worse?

Todays QOTD is a great suggestion from a fellow poster! Thanks for the suggestion!

ATTQOTD: I think my biggest regret is missing a PR by a few seconds, not sure exactly how many but it was less than 5. After the race I sat there thinking that I could have made up those seconds some how. It took a while to realize that I did actually do the best I could have that day, but to come so close is very aggravating.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your biggest running/race regret? Did you go out too fast and blow up? Miss a PR by two seconds after taking an extra sip of water? Did you try to push through an injury only to make it worse?



Completing Dark Side 10K + 5 Miles of the Dark Side Half Marathon when I sprained my ankle less than a week before and when I knew it was shot as I was getting surgery in upcoming weeks.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your biggest running/race regret? Did you go out too fast and blow up? Miss a PR by two seconds after taking an extra sip of water? Did you try to push through an injury only to make it worse?


Hmmmm.... I can't think of anything major. Probably my biggest thing is if I didn't stop for a character I wanted to or something.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I missed my half marathon PR in June by three seconds. The most frustrating part is that I was waiting in line for the porta potty when they started letting different waves go and I missed my wave. I was supposed to start in C, but ended up starting in E which resulted in me being stuck behind a large pack of people. I started out behind the 2:30 pacer and finished at the same time as the 2:00 pacer (chip time of 1:56:07 for me). I also know I held myself back during the race due to fear of burning out. I hate that feeling of knowing I had more left in me. I'll get it next time!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: One regret I have actually involves my fastest half marathon. I had two goals in mind running it (either 2:10 or 2:07) knowing I would be happy with either. I refused to look at my watch until I could see the finish line. I saw the time at the turn around point halfway through the race and got a little defeated thinking a PR wouldn't happen and walked through two water stops on the way back. After I was past the initial excitement crossing the finish line, I immediately was disappointed that I choose to walk through those water stops and didn't push myself a little more on the back half of the race.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your biggest running/race regret? Did you go out too fast and blow up? Miss a PR by two seconds after taking an extra sip of water? Did you try to push through an injury only to make it worse?


Not properly training. The only reason I made it through my first marathon was pure determination and the thought that it was now or never because I was never ever doing this again. It took me nearly twice as long to do the second half as the first. 
That was definitely the worst of the under trained races but not the only. The shorter distances are easier to endure.

Flash forward five years and I'm registered for the WDW Marathon where I will have my redemption!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

As I've mentioned in other places. WDW Marathon 2014, last leg of inaugural Dopey, second marathon ever. I passed Expedition Everest at about 9:03 and it had less than a 5-minute wait and a CM was out front actively trying to recruit runners to ride. I knew I was well ahead of my 6-hour quasi-goal, but after finishing in 7+ hours the year before I just wasn't confident that i wasn't going to hit a big wall at some point. I skipped it, finished in 5:22, and have never passed EE later than 8:20 since. It appears that I may have missed my one shot at that experience.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Not stopping to take pictures with the Chipmunks during mile 1 of my very first rundisney race.  I was so worried about the 20+ min character lines I'd read about online that I waited until the final two characters to take pics.  I should just stopped.  I redeemed myself by stopping for them at my half this year as I wasn't going to miss that chance!

But more running related.  I totally gave up during a super hot 5k last year (Soldier Field bears race) and walked a ton and was mad at myself for a long while.  In hindsight it was the worst conditions of any race I've ran and I was suffering from some pretty scary heat related symptoms. Almost passed out waiting for my family after the race. I've learned to just not push at any hot race if I'm not feeling it.  PR and goals be darned.  I only push now in July/August if my body really is ok with it.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your biggest running/race regret? Did you go out too fast and blow up? Miss a PR by two seconds after taking an extra sip of water? Did you try to push through an injury only to make it worse?



ATTQOTD:  My biggest regret is not shutting things down appropriately when I first injured my hamstring.  I ran a PR effort half marathon in September, 2015 and then during a slow recovery run the next day felt my hamstring tweak.  I had another half marathon scheduled for a week later, so I did my "accelerated rehab" for a week and started the race.  It actually felt pretty good starting the race so I let the reins out on my pace early and felt it tweak at Mile 2.  Not even that was enough warning for me, though.  I kept going at the best pace I could maintain and at Mile 8 it REALLY let go.  I still finished the race.

I turned a minor tweaked hamstring with a couple of weeks recovery time into a full blown tear.  As a result, I completely missed my next race, as I was prohibited from running at all for ~8 weeks.  Even then, it took 6 months of rehabbing with slowly increasing run/walk intervals before I felt comfortable fully running again.  To this day I still feel residual discomfort deep in the muscle at times.  It turned out that I had repeatedly tweaked the muscle playing Ultimate frisbee over the years and returned to playing too quickly.  That preliminary round of poor judgement resulted in a muscle that was cross-threaded and weakened with scar tissue.  By blowing it out, my PT was able to break up the scar tissue and we rebuilt the muscle better and stronger.  I'll take any silver lining from the situation that I can, at this point.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Not stopping for Colonial Mickey/Goofy/Donald, Italian Minnie and 80s Astronaut Goofy during recent runDisney races.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Running with an injured peroneal tendon. It was my first official half (first was 2015 W&D half of a half) so no way was I skipping it. But then pain afterwards for weeks! It would have been better to let it heal then run a half after it was better.


----------



## JulieODC

My biggest regret? Not picking up running again sooner!

I ran from 5th-12th grade. And then stopped until a 6mo stint in 2014, stopped again when I was pregnant and moving long distance. And then picked it up again exactly a year ago. I know I was burned out after high school, but I wish I hadn't let so much time pass.

I lived in State College, PA, Washington DC, and Alexandria, VA during my non-running years, and it makes me really sad that I didn't get to run in those places!


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I only have a few races under my belt, but I was disappointed in the Takoma Park 5k I did earlier this year. I had a goal of finishing with an average pace of under 11:00/mi, and it ended up being like, 11:04/mi or something like that. I hadn't run anywhere near my hardest and it would have been easy enough to speed up, I just didn't have a the "run faster than a comfortable run" mindset going that day. 

My next race I set a PR and beat both that goal and my longer-term goal of a 10:30/mi average pace, in part due to training, and in part because I treated it like a race instead of a weekend jog with lots of company.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Fortuitous you should ask this today, when I was coming here to post this anyway. My biggest race regret just happened this morning. I bailed on a race for the first time ever. 

Yes, I had a migraine yesterday and it was forecasted to be a very warm morning but I was looking for an excuse. Bear with me, this is going to be a little long but I need to get it out there and be held accountable.

I've been neglecting my training and nutrition. The heat and busy-ness of summer have made it easy for me to turn a short break after training non stop for a year into a six week nearly full stop from running. 

The few races and runs I have done have made me depressed about how much fitness I've lost and made it all the harder to want to start again, even with the 10K and Half coming in Paris in just two months that I desperately want to do. That I *will* do.

Well, that's enough. I'm starting over, even if it means starting from square one with run/walk intervals, struggling through short distances and dealing with slow times (let's face it, I never gained much speed anyway). 

I know I can do this. I went from never running ever to two Half Marathons in 15 months! I just have to keep telling myself that.  If you're still reading, thanks for sticking with it and for your support. I really need it right now.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I'd say like @camaker it was ignoring a minor injury that turned into a major one.  I had a tweaked hamstring I ignored and in adjusting my gait to baby it, I ended up with a serious groin pull.  I had to change from my plan to run a marathon that year to running a half instead because it took me so long to rehabilitate.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Like others, pushing through an injury to finish a race. TOT 2012, my first long distance race, and I had a MAJOR case of ITBS. It was excruciating by mile 5 and I was ready to quit, but there was no sign of sweepers or buses, and I didn't want to sit on the side of the road waiting, so I kept going and finished. Recovery took nearly a year after that.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Probably that I let myself gain back 20 lbs from my low weight 1.5 years ago, although not getting back into running sooner is a good one, too.  I ran cross country and was very athletic in high school but let things slide in college after I stopped playing D1 basketball.  I have never been a great runner, but always enjoyed it... I ran cross country to stay in shape for basketball.  I didn't start running again seriously until ~20 years after I stopped playing basketball.

I hope my answer doesn't change to "doing this 10K" during/after Sunday's 10K.   I have only had about 5 runs back since being completely off for 5 weeks.  I plan to do intervals, though, and walk up hills... which there are plenty of.  The tagline for the race is "It's one HILL of a race", which is referring to that lovely hill at the end of this elevation profile, but there's several other unpleasant ones, including the one just before the last hill that some people say is even worse even though it's short.  The big ending hill has a timing mat at the bottom and you are also timed up the hill and there's prizes for the fastest people up the last hill.  That will not even be close to being me.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your biggest running/race regret? Did you go out too fast and blow up? Miss a PR by two seconds after taking an extra sip of water? Did you try to push through an injury only to make it worse?





Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> As I've mentioned in other places. WDW Marathon 2014, last leg of inaugural Dopey, second marathon ever. I passed Expedition Everest at about 9:03 and it had less than a 5-minute wait and a CM was out front actively trying to recruit runners to ride. I knew I was well ahead of my 6-hour quasi-goal, but after finishing in 7+ hours the year before I just wasn't confident that i wasn't going to hit a big wall at some point. I skipped it, finished in 5:22, and have never passed EE later than 8:20 since. It appears that I may have missed my one shot at that experience.



^^^this.  I skipped Everest while running the full on the old course because it was 8:50 and I didn't want to wait 10 minutes to get on. Now that Everest comes around halfway, I think my chances of riding during the race are gone.

One other regret is not always fully trusting my training and my fitness. There have been two races where I could have gone faster, one a marathon and the other an Ironman. In both cases, I knew I could do the race and ended up setting a PR in each, but racing conservatively kept me from going as fast as I otherwise could have. Of course, being conservative kept me from mentally freaking out along the way, so there was some benefit to it.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I think it might be signing up for my Oct half. When I signed up, I thought it would be a great opportunity to improve my time, but despite running 3-4x/week, my running sucks right now. I think I'm getting slower.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: So far my only regret is not getting into running earlier in life, especially distance running. I think of the confidence it's given me and wonder what that confidence could have done for me in my younger years.


----------



## Miranda

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I think it might be signing up for my Oct half. When I signed up, I thought it would be a great opportunity to improve my time, but despite running 3-4x/week, my running sucks right now. I think I'm getting slower.


That sounds like normal summer running to me.  It makes you strong for the fall, though!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your biggest running/race regret? Did you go out too fast and blow up? Miss a PR by two seconds after taking an extra sip of water? Did you try to push through an injury only to make it worse?



Not bringing water to my last race. I generally have water on all of my training runs, but I don't always drink that much on shorter runs, so I figured I'd be okay relying on the water stops for a 5K. I woke up thirsty, but still didn't bring water. My throat hurt starting basically right after the race started, and it threw me off. I even stopped to eat a jelly bean to see if it helped (spoiler alert: it didn't). It definitely affected my time, and I think I would have gotten a PR if I had been able to drink throughout the race.


----------



## Jules76126

I would say this year not running any of the races that I had wanted to run. In January, I had set a goal of running at least 1 5K this spring, I wanted to run a 5 miler race that is this weekend in Maine, as well as a half marathon in October. Unfortunately, I just was not consistent enough in my training. I am going to Europe next month so I decided that starting in September, I am going to commit to a routine. I may not run any races this year, but I have my sites set on next Spring (there are very few races after Oct before April in New England due to the cold/snow).


----------



## GreatLakes

DIS-OH said:


> Hello, Fellow Runners!
> 
> 
> I'm on a two part vacation...first leg was New Orleans and second leg is WDW!!!
> 
> 
> Managed to get a run in this morning along the mighty Mississippi!



I have a very similar set of trips coming up.  I'm in New Orleans for a work conference in September followed by a work conference/vacation at WDW in October.

I'll be staying downtown at the New Orleans Marriott on Canal Street.  Do you or @LSUlakes have a run around there you'd recommend?  Looking at the map there is a park on the river but it looks like it is only about 1 mile up to the wharf.  It looks like there is a nice trail on the other side of the river called the Mississippi River Trail that is accessible by the Canal Street Ferry.  Is that Ferry decent and run late enough for me to hit after the conference?  Am I taking my life into my hands in either neighborhood?


----------



## Miranda

Jules76126 said:


> I may not run any races this year, but I have my sites set on next Spring (there are very few races after Oct before April in New England due to the cold/snow).


Not sure where in NE you are, but there's a few in northern NE after October!   Seacoast is very nice in Portsmouth NH (Nov 12) and Manchester City is the same day. There's also the Harborside in Newburyport MA (Nov 19).  I did the inaugural one as a do-over run in 2015 the week after the Wine & Dine half-of-a-half.  Wolf Hollow in Nashua NH is usually the week after this, although I don't see a date yet for 2017.  Then there's the Millinocket ME full/half on Dec 9 and Jingle Bell in Atkinson NH on Dec 10.  

I know some people who did Millinocket last year and it was crazy cold, single digit temps.  I have some friends doing it again this year!

There are surprisingly more shorter 5K-10K races than you would think in Jan/Feb/Mar, too, and even a couple halfs in March.  It is tough IMO to commit to a March HM up here though, you never know about the weather.  It's a lot easier to say "oh well, next time" to a 5K or even a 10K, but a lot of training and timing goes into a half.  One of the March ones, the Half at the Hamptons, for a long time was actually a mid-February half, but a couple years ago they had to postpone it to mid-March because of all the snow, and now that's just the regular date.


----------



## DIS-OH

@LSUlakes .... we had a great time in NOLA!   Stayed at Hotel Provincial on Chartres in the French Quarter.    Had a room with a balcony and really enjoyed sitting there and people watching!  Great food at every meal!  DH loved the fried catfish at Flambos.


Running on the walkway along the Mississip is my second favorite vacation site...running in The Grand Teton Mountains is my favorite!


----------



## Jules76126

Miranda said:


> Not sure where in NE you are, but there's a few in northern NE after October!   Seacoast is very nice in Portsmouth NH (Nov 12) and Manchester City is the same day. There's also the Harborside in Newburyport MA (Nov 19).  I did the inaugural one as a do-over run in 2015 the week after the Wine & Dine half-of-a-half.  Wolf Hollow in Nashua NH is usually the week after this, although I don't see a date yet for 2017.  Then there's the Millinocket ME full/half on Dec 9 and Jingle Bell in Atkinson NH on Dec 10.
> 
> I know some people who did Millinocket last year and it was crazy cold, single digit temps.  I have some friends doing it again this year!
> 
> There are surprisingly more shorter 5K-10K races than you would think in Jan/Feb/Mar, too, and even a couple halfs in March.  It is tough IMO to commit to a March HM up here though, you never know about the weather.  It's a lot easier to say "oh well, next time" to a 5K or even a 10K, but a lot of training and timing goes into a half.  One of the March ones, the Half at the Hamptons, for a long time was actually a mid-February half, but a couple years ago they had to postpone it to mid-March because of all the snow, and now that's just the regular date.




haha maybe I should have said I don't want to run in the winter months. I didn't realize there were some many races in those time frames which is good to know for the future. I had seen the Hampton one for March, but knowing how cold March can be, I would have a hard time signing up for that one. We are about 30 minutes south of Nashua so we do look at NH races a lot, especially since we love Portsmouth. However, also look at a lot of ME races since my in-laws live near Old Orchard and I am not running in ME temps in January 

I am thinking maybe


----------



## Miranda

Jules76126 said:


> haha maybe I should have said I don't want to run in the winter months. I didn't realize there were some many races in those time frames which is good to know for the future. I had seen the Hampton one for March, but knowing how cold March can be, I would have a hard time signing up for that one. We are about 30 minutes south of Nashua so we do look at NH races a lot, especially since we love Portsmouth. However, also look at a lot of ME races since my in-laws live near Old Orchard and I am not running in ME temps in January
> 
> I am thinking maybe




I like to complain about it, but I actually like running in the winter.  It makes me feel tough.   And we sure had some cold tough single digit days this past winter!

I am probably going to register for Wallis Sands again in May.  I had to defer this year, and received a 75% credit back in the form of another race registration with the company, which means basically that race or Twin Lights in Gloucester (same weekend in May, Saturday for Twin Lights, Sunday for Wallis Sands) since most of their other races are triathlons.  While I do like running in the winter, I don't actually like training for a HM in the winter that much.  May is about the earliest that I can do it, since I'm not a good enough runner yet to be in HM shape more or less all the time, because enough of the longer runs are in April.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD: Mistakes in a race... There have been many, but I don't regret one.  Sure in the moment I might be frustrated with myself or suffering from unneccesssey pain.  But I have gained new experience from my mistakes and I hope learned. So no regrets, just happy to lace up next time a bit smarter.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Like others have said, I regret not properly training for my last Marathon. I was doing 3 quality runs a week, but for a Marathon that is just not enough.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your biggest running/race regret? Did you go out too fast and blow up? Miss a PR by two seconds after taking an extra sip of water? Did you try to push through an injury only to make it worse?


No running or race regrets for me.  Yes, I would do and have done things differently from lessons learned, but that's part of the process.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD: Mistakes in a race... There have been many, but I don't regret one. Sure in the moment I might be frustrated with myself or suffering from unneccesssey pain. But I have gained new experience from my mistakes and I hope learned. So no regrets, just happy to lace up next time a bit smarter.



Baloo, you save me a lot of typing. Gone out to fast, check. Too conservative, check. Bad fueling choices, check. You get the idea.

I've screwed up lots of different ways, but I don't regret any of them. They are part of the journey.


----------



## Wendy98

I don't have many regrets.  The stupid stuff I do makes me wiser and a better runner.  I regret letting various injuries go too far before seeking medical help.  I had a very craptastic marathon in fall 2013 because I was in denial over the severity of an injury.  I hung on and finished but it was a bad experience.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I just got back from a family reunion and enjoyed catching up on this board.

answer to Thursday's question:  My most emotional race is probably a three-way tie: 1) my first 5K which was my first race ever and proved to me that I was a runner.
2)  A half marathon I ran with two of my sisters-in-law and my mother-in-law for her 60th birthday.  It gave me all sorts of good family feels.
3) 2016 PHM. My first (and so far only) Disney race.  Disney hits me in a place that's almost unmatched by anything else.  Combine that with running endorphins and you have yourself a recipe for lots of happy tears! 

Friday's question:  The experience I thought of first was when I ate too much before a 5K and got major side cramps 2/3 of the way through.  I knew what I was capable of during that race, and didn't live up to it that day.  However, like many have mentioned I used that for a learning experience and am thankful for it now!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD:* For those that use treadmills at home, which are you using? What factors did you consider when purchasing yours? Any that you would recommend or suggest avoiding? 

Todays questions is another great suggestion from a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!

ATTQOTD: I do not own a treadmill at home but use one at work from time to time. I would say in regards to TM that you get what you pay for. The ones we have at our office are meant for home use. They are in a gym and they are not holding up well to the many users a day. I have looked at a few models and have to say they have some really cool stuff out there. My aunt has one that connects to the internet and you can pull up a list of routes from different areas of the county and run them. Also have the ability to watch the route on the monitor as you run and other cool internet stuff. Solid built machine, probably cost as much as a trip to WDW lol. Maybe one day I will get one, but I think I am a ways from doing so.


----------



## LSUlakes

GreatLakes said:


> I have a very similar set of trips coming up.  I'm in New Orleans for a work conference in September followed by a work conference/vacation at WDW in October.
> 
> I'll be staying downtown at the New Orleans Marriott on Canal Street.  Do you or @LSUlakes have a run around there you'd recommend?  Looking at the map there is a park on the river but it looks like it is only about 1 mile up to the wharf.  It looks like there is a nice trail on the other side of the river called the Mississippi River Trail that is accessible by the Canal Street Ferry.  Is that Ferry decent and run late enough for me to hit after the conference?  Am I taking my life into my hands in either neighborhood?



I'm not familiar with the ferry, but something tells me to avoid it. If you are going to run, I would suggest doing so in the early morning and not afternoons. The issue with running is one block could be a "safe" area and the next block is where people get mugged. I'm not a big fan of the safety on NOLA these days, so I would say run at your own risk. I say this because the norms of what should be safe and not safe arent holding up lately. The crime is very random and violent. I would opt for the hotel TM personally. Sorry for being so negative, I have had great times in NOLA a few years ago, but I am staying far away from the city these days.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* For those that use treadmills at home, which are you using? What factors did you consider when purchasing yours? Any that you would recommend or suggest avoiding?



I have a NordicTrack Commercial 1750 that I've used for about 5 years. It's the 2011 or 2012 model, so it doesn't have all of the bells and whistles of the newer ones, but it is still going strong. I looked at reviews when I was purchasing and found that it seemed like the best reviewed machine in the price range in which I was looking. I've put thousands of miles on it over the last 5 years and couldn't be happier with the performance and longevity of the machine. I've been in the 180-210 lb range over the life of the machine, so it's not light use either. I'm sure there are many other good treadmills that would have done a similar job, but I've got no complaints about my purchase.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: My treadmill gets a lot of love from me. I bought a Nordic Track from Sears in Dec 2012 and picked a model specifically for running. I have been really happy with it and although it squeaks a little bit now, it still works great.
I remember my then-fiance (now DH) helping me take it back to my then-apartment and I couldn't even lift the box an inch off the ground- the motor was so heavy. My one suggestion is if you're looking for a running treadmill, maybe think if you'll be in your current home for a while. My TM was really hard to move a few months later- wouldn't fit through any of the doors (even folded up) so we had to take it apart. I wish I would have waited to buy it until we moved in our house. If/when we move again, the buyers of our house will inherit it and I'll get a new one.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* For those that use treadmills at home, which are you using? What factors did you consider when purchasing yours? Any that you would recommend or suggest avoiding?



I have the Merit Fitness 725T Plus. It's a basic entry-level home use treadmill. According to the guy who fixed it for me a few months ago (I did not know that you had to lubricate treadmills), it should only be used for an hour a day (a fact which greatly upsets my father, who doesn't understand that a $400-$500 treadmill is not intended for marathon training). It's fine for me for short runs, but I can't use it for anything over 4-5 miles. If I was going out and buying a treadmill today, I'd definitely go with something a little bit higher end, but for now, I can live with this.

As for what factors were considered in the purchase ... no idea. I didn't buy it. You'd have to ask my brother. I'd guess price was the biggest factor though (although it definitely does seem to be a decent treadmill for the price).


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* For those that use treadmills at home, which are you using? What factors did you consider when purchasing yours? Any that you would recommend or suggest avoiding?



We have a Pro-Form treadmill in our basement that we got "free" with points from a credit card. (Great factor to consider, huh?) It is nothing fancy. It has basic speed up to 10 mph, incline up to 10%, and 4 programs to choose from, but I generally just choose the manual setting, turn on the tv, and run. I've been using it this summer on some of these very hot, humid southern days. If you can get it free, it's a good basic treadmill; if you have money, then get one of those that you can program for an interesting course.


----------



## roxymama

I've been thinking more and more about a home treadmill.  I have to drive to a gym (albeit not that far) and have no choice in what I'm watching (often crime dramas at night, blech.)  I keep thinking I'd like to just be able to zip down to my treadmill in my house, run, and then shower and get ready in the morning instead of shlepping to the gym at night.  Also the idea of my kiddo being able to just play while I run is a nice one (since if my husband isn't home...I just have to miss or change a run day.)  So I'm paying close attention to this question today!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> I've been thinking more and more about a home treadmill.  I have to drive to a gym (albeit not that far) and have no choice in what I'm watching (often crime dramas at night, blech.)  I keep thinking I'd like to just be able to zip down to my treadmill in my house, run, and then shower and get ready in the morning instead of shlepping to the gym at night.  Also the idea of my kiddo being able to just play while I run is a nice one (since if my husband isn't home...I just have to miss or change a run day.)  So I'm paying close attention to this question today!!




I think it's definitely something to consider! When I moved, the gym was really out of the way for me, so I dropped the membership, which has well-paid for my treadmill.... because I basically only used the treadmill at the gym... maybe I should have picked up something semi-heavy or taken a class. #hindsight


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> I think it's definitely something to consider! When I moved, the gym was really out of the way for me, so I dropped the membership, which has well-paid for my treadmill.... because I basically only used the treadmill at the gym... maybe I should have picked up something semi-heavy or taken a class. #hindsight



Yeah, my gym is a 10 min drive and I only pay $10 a month (Planet Fitness) so that's definitely cost and distance efficient.  I do futz around getting all my gym bag stuff together so that adds time.   Sometimes that extra half hour or so of my day feels wasted and I want to get back.  It's why I often run outside in conditions that I don't like too much, because I just start running as soon as I step outside.  

Sub-Treadmill-Question for tall people or people with low ceilings (or a combo):
How much height do you factor in when picking a treadmill so you don't hit your noggin on the ceiling. At 5'9" I worry about feeling like I'm gonna hit my head in our low ceiling basement.  My hubby is way taller than me so thinking we may need to put a treadmill in our upstairs office instead where there's a ton more clearance.


----------



## Wendy98

I have a ProForm Pro 2000 in my house, purchased about 3.5 years ago.  It is not a commercial use treadmill but great for home use--gets up to 12 mph and also can do a negative incline.  You can get routes via internet but I never do that, just adjust it manually.  At the gym I pay for, I use a Precor which is a high end commercial treadmill.  It has all the bells and whistles.  Bells and whistles aside, my favorite feature of any treadmill is one that I can easily adjust while running hard.  I love the "knobs" on this one.  The last treadmill I go to is at the little community center gym in my neighborhood.  The brand escapes me now but it is a commercial treadmill, just very old (it was here when we moved here almost 12 years ago).  There was a second one that died about 6 years ago, but the one is still working.  In fact, I used it Sunday night.  I think its days may be numbered because I have seen it not working once or twice this summer.  I really like that one, I think mostly for the belt/surface.  It feels softer than the other treadmills (probably as a result of the belt being worn).  Buttons are easy to adjust, I can park 2 fans directly on me, and optimum tv placement in the room.

Like varying running routes, I like to vary treadmills to keep it different.


----------



## Wendy98

roxymama said:


> Yeah, my gym is a 10 min drive and I only pay $10 a month (Planet Fitness) so that's definitely cost and distance efficient.  I do futz around getting all my gym bag stuff together so that adds time.   Sometimes that extra half hour or so of my day feels wasted and I want to get back.  It's why I often run outside in conditions that I don't like too much, because I just start running as soon as I step outside.
> 
> Sub-Treadmill-Question for tall people or people with low ceilings (or a combo):
> How much height do you factor in when picking a treadmill so you don't hit your noggin on the ceiling. At 5'9" I worry about feeling like I'm gonna hit my head in our low ceiling basement.  My hubby is way taller than me so thinking we may need to put a treadmill in our upstairs office instead where there's a ton more clearance.



My household is short, so not much issue.  I would definitely worry in our basement if I was tall.  There isn't a ton of space.  My basement treadmill seems to sit so high.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

We bought the ProForm XP 620 in 2008 and its still going strong.  About once or twice a year my husband tightens the belt, but other than that we haven't had to do any maintenance on it.  I primarily use it during the winter.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* For those that use treadmills at home, which are you using? What factors did you consider when purchasing yours? Any that you would recommend or suggest avoiding?



I don't have a treadmill at home, but I do have my tri bike on a turbo trainer. I'm getting ready to upgrade the trainer to a new direct drive one because they're quieter and are more responsive when riding with Zwift.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* For those that use treadmills at home, which are you using? What factors did you consider when purchasing yours? Any that you would recommend or suggest avoiding?


ATTQOTD: I have a Pro-Form something-or-other that's at least 20 years old. Yep, TWENTY years! For many years, it was used at least once a day, often twice - I can't even guess how many miles it has on it. It has 3 incline levels: not inclined, inclined some, and inclined more - this is accomplished by stopping the treadmill, getting off of it, and lifting the far end of it to release the lock, then setting it down at whatever level I want. "Flat" is actually closer to a 3% incline. There's a slidey thing I can slide up or down to adjust speed. A digital readout shows distance/time, and another shows calories burned (based on what? I have no idea). It features a cupholder that doesn't fit any cups produced in the last decade, and a shallow holder that sort of holds a TV remote. It folds up and has small wheels, so I can push it into a corner when I'm done and get an extra arms/back/core workout.  It's incredibly loud, and it rattles, and the belt is getting a little loose, and its readout is off by more than a tenth of a mile per mile, and the feel is like running on the hardest concrete in the world. But the ding-dang thing will. not. die. When (if?!?!) it finally does, I'll go to the rec center to use their fancy treadmills because I'll never be able to afford a new one at today's prices!

Factors considered for purchase: does it have a motor? Can we haul it up two flights of stairs? Can we afford it? (It was less than $400, but that was a LOT at the time, relative to income!)
Recommendations: I'm convinced the longevity of my treadmill is directly related to its lack of fancy electronic doohickeys.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have a Proform Power 995i. I just got it in December and only really use it when necessary (storming outside). I am 45 minutes from the closest gym, so I knew a treadmill was necessary once I got more serious into running. I read so many reviews prior to purchasing mine, but my main stipulation was having somewhere to hold my iPad because I cannot stay on that thing very long without getting bored.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* For those that use treadmills at home, which are you using? What factors did you consider when purchasing yours? Any that you would recommend or suggest avoiding?



I have a NordicTrack X9i Incline Trainer for my home treadmill.  I think NordicTrack makes great machines, and I love that you can order individual parts from their website if you need any parts in the future.

I purchased this version because it was one of the few that could decline (up to -6%), and I wanted to be able to practice uphill and downhill running.  However, I wish I had read the fine print before purchasing because it limits your speed when using the decline feature.  In fact, at steeper declines (-4 to -6%), you can only go at most 6 mph (10:00 minute miles).  Unfortunately, the downhill speed limitations basically make the decline feature useless to me.  Oh well, I only use it during thunderstorms or extreme cold, so I am usually only on it 10-15 times each year.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> I don't have a treadmill at home, but I do have my tri bike on a turbo trainer. I'm getting ready to upgrade the trainer to a new direct drive one because they're quieter and are more responsive when riding with Zwift.


Kickr?


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQOTD:  WE have a Nordic Track treadmill at home.  It get's used a couple times a week and so far it's held up pretty well. 

DW is not a runner and has 0 desire to run.  One night at dinner she mentioned she might like a treadmill, so I said great we will go buy one as soon as we finish eating. ( I wasn't going to let this opportunity slip by).  I did a quick bit of research and found a lot of recommendations to$2 and $3K treadmills for people that were going to be doing alot of running.    That was not an option for us  given that this was basically an impulse buy.    We went to sears which was the only place nearby that I knew would have a good range of treadmills and we pulled up the ratings of everything $1000 or less.  We settled on an open box that was 1/2 off one in the 1200 range as it had lots of positive reviews so far we've been happy. 

Things to consider:
Deck length.  I know you aren't a petite guy LSU so you'd want the longest deck possible in what you can afford.
Look at the motor strength.  Again you are going to want to sku towards something with more horsepower.
I am in the simpler is better mindset.  It's neat to have Ifit capabilities and to pull up routes, but for what it's worth I think that just adds stuff to break and I haven't ever felt like I needed it.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* For those that use treadmills at home, which are you using? What factors did you consider when purchasing yours? Any that you would recommend or suggest avoiding?


We have a Weslo.  It is a hunk of junk, but to be fair that is my opinion of all treadmills.  I will use it very sparingly, usually only to do a quick 20-minute brick run after hopping off of my bike trainer.  There isn't really any weather that stops me from running outside.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Watching this one carefully. We don't have a treadmill but are considering buying one for extreme heat, icy days in the winter, or when time limitations are a factor. 

Speaking of time limitations, my kiddo is sick and hasn't been sleeping well, which means I haven't been sleeping well. When 5:00 rolled around this morning and I'd only had a cumulative 5 hours of sleep, I decided to move my 5:00 AM run to a lunch run on the treadmill at work. That one is a Precor and I really like it, but I think Precor is going to be a little pricey for what we'll need.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: We have a Pro-Form that we bought used from a neighbor. It has the IFit capabilities but we haven't used that yet. I have never been one to want all the bells and whistles in terms of a treadmill. The one thing I really miss about our old treadmill is the built in fan it had. Our new one doesn't have it and I really miss it!


----------



## mrsg00fy

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* For those that use treadmills at home, which are you using? What factors did you consider when purchasing yours? Any that you would recommend or suggest avoiding?
> 
> Todays questions is another great suggestion from a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do not own a treadmill at home but use one at work from time to time. I would say in regards to TM that you get what you pay for. The ones we have at our office are meant for home use. They are in a gym and they are not holding up well to the many users a day. I have looked at a few models and have to say they have some really cool stuff out there. My aunt has one that connects to the internet and you can pull up a list of routes from different areas of the county and run them. Also have the ability to watch the route on the monitor as you run and other cool internet stuff. Solid built machine, probably cost as much as a trip to WDW lol. Maybe one day I will get one, but I think I am a ways from doing so.



I have a rebook 9500 es with a 3.5 HP motor and a 60" deck. I bought it in 2009 and have never had an issue with it.  The most important factor was the length of the running deck and the tv.  I'm not really tall at 5'8 or so but I have long legs and the men in my household are tall so I really wanted the longer deck to feel secure. We keep the treadmill in a smallish room with only a 7.5 foot ceiling but the height isn't a factor at all...even for my taller sons.  We rarely use the incline.

Other features that I really like are the ability to plug in my iPod to the treadmill, the fan, the ease of changing speed, etc. there are a bunch of programs too but I don't use them. I like to watch mindless garbage tv while running.

I was pretty fussy about wanting something sturdy as well and this one fits the bill. Iirc at the time this one retailed for about $2500 but I paid under $1600.  I'm not the type who will travel to a gym and that also partly justified the price tag. I knew from my prior treadmill that the money was well spent as that one lasted almost 15 years of just about daily use. That one was a Proform.  In fact I only got rid of the last one because it got too noisy as it aged. Lol.

The heaviest use this one has seen on a single day would be my long marathon training run for last years dopey and that was over 5 hours.

The treadmill is as important to me as the television is to the guys in my house. When this one breaks, it will be replaced the same day if my DH can't fix it or if the repair costs are not reasonable.


----------



## FFigawi

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Kickr?



Looking at the new Drieto. DC Rainmaker gave it good reviews and it's several hundred less than the Kickr.

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/07/elites-new-direto-trainerhands-on.html


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> Looking at the new Drieto. DC Rainmaker gave it good reviews and it's several hundred less than the Kickr.
> 
> https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/07/elites-new-direto-trainerhands-on.html


Looks good...my fluid trainer is an Elite and I have never had a problem with it.

Have you looked at the Stac Zero at all?  It is a really cool concept and might be the way I go whenever I get around to a trainer upgrade.

https://www.staczero.com/


----------



## JulieODC

Any Mainers in the this thread? Heading to the Biddeford area this weekend and have an 8mile run scheduled. Any favorite places to run in the area? also willing to drive a little bit for a nice scenic path, etc!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* For those that use treadmills at home, which are you using? What factors did you consider when purchasing yours? Any that you would recommend or suggest avoiding?


I don't even know the brand of mine. It is older and it was my grandma's so we got it for free.


----------



## Wendy98

opusone said:


> I have a NordicTrack X9i Incline Trainer for my home treadmill.  I think NordicTrack makes great machines, and I love that you can order individual parts from their website if you need any parts in the future.
> 
> I purchased this version because it was one of the few that could decline (up to -6%), and I wanted to be able to practice uphill and downhill running.  However, I wish I had read the fine print before purchasing because it limits your speed when using the decline feature.  In fact, at steeper declines (-4 to -6%), you can only go at most 6 mph (10:00 minute miles).  Unfortunately, the downhill speed limitations basically make the decline feature useless to me.  Oh well, I only use it during thunderstorms or extreme cold, so I am usually only on it 10-15 times each year.



I discovered my speed is limited on my home treadmill when I decline.  It will not let me go above 9 mph with any kind of downhill.  The nicer treadmill at the gym doesn't seem to care if I run fast downhill and will decline at any speed.



rteetz said:


> I don't even know the brand of mine. It is older and it was my grandma's so we got it for free.



FREE.  I love that brand.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:

In 2011 I bought a Sole F80 and in three years ran in into the ground!  I am a big guy and was going too many miles I guess.  By 2015, when in broke down for the third time I just did not fix it.  It was spring and I was running outdoors as much as I could.  I ended up running through 2 Michigan winters since.  Now I am to stubborn to get it fixed and plan to continue the outdoors at all costs philosophy.

This is not a knock on the treadmill, I beat it into the ground and was horrible about upkeep so it died on me.  Now it is great for hanging sweaty running clothes at least.


----------



## Miranda

JulieODC said:


> Any Mainers in the this thread? Heading to the Biddeford area this weekend and have an 8mile run scheduled. Any favorite places to run in the area? also willing to drive a little bit for a nice scenic path, etc!


I am not there, but I did run the Maine Coast HM last year. The parts along the ocean were very scenic, you could make a great 8 mile course out of parts of the half and/or the full.   The HM is all in Biddeford, the full goes from Kennebunkport up to Biddeford... the course maps are on their website.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Hey guys, I am behind again.  This time I am not going to try and get caught up.  My last two weeks have been interesting.  First I found out my kidney stone was stuck and if it didn't come out while on vacation they would need to go in and get it.  Well, it didn't come out during vacation so last Friday I went in for "surgery" to have them get it out.  Little did I know that would have me out of work for the next week.  They had to put a stent in and it has to stay in for a week.  No big deal except they failed to tell me that the pain for the stent can sometimes be worse than the actual kidney stone itself.  So, I am on pain killers until the stent comes out this Friday.  I can't drive on the meds, they first had me on vicodin which wasn't strong enough so I was in the ER on Sunday for stronger meds.  I graduated to oxycodone.   Needless to say, no running for me for at least another week.

As if that isn't enough, I had an interesting vacation.  I went camping with my friend and our kids.  Who happens to be at the same campground while we are there but my family I have't talked to in 19 years.  So that made for a stressful 4 days. 

OK, enough about me.  I will try to keep up going forward.


----------



## PCFriar80

Okay, I need some advice.  I normally wouldn't do this but appreciate the input and insight on the thread.  I've been battling a nagging calf injury for over 2 months.  I took almost a month off from running, substituting biking and walking [no pain].  I started up running a couple of miles 3 times a week and was doing okay, and then today got the sharp pain again.  I've been icing, stretching and definitely not running the way I used to.  So, I know if I go to the doctor they'll say rest and ice.  I was thinking maybe a compression sleeve would help with the recovery?  I'm facing another 2 -3  weeks of rest knowing that I'm not completely healed so would appreciate any thoughts on the value and impact of compression sleeves or socks to tame the pain.  Thanks!


----------



## camaker

PCFriar80 said:


> Okay, I need some advice.  I normally wouldn't do this but appreciate the input and insight on the thread.  I've been battling a nagging calf injury for over 2 months.  I took almost a month off from running, substituting biking and walking [no pain].  I started up running a couple of miles 3 times a week and was doing okay, and then today got the sharp pain again.  I've been icing, stretching and definitely not running the way I used to.  So, I know if I go to the doctor they'll say rest and ice.  I was thinking maybe a compression sleeve would help with the recovery?  I'm facing another 2 -3  weeks of rest knowing that I'm not completely healed so would appreciate any thoughts on the value and impact of compression sleeves or socks to tame the pain.  Thanks!



I found compression sleeves to be of great benefit while rehabbing my hamstring. I didn't use it so much during day to day activities unless it was particularly aggravating and needed some support, though. I found the sleeve to be of most benefit as I was slowly ramping my activity level back up. The muscle support and alignment helped keep everything in place as the muscle re-strengthened and the passive heat that it provided helped quite a bit.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

PCFriar80 said:


> Okay, I need some advice. I normally wouldn't do this but appreciate the input and insight on the thread. I've been battling a nagging calf injury for over 2 months....



I've had the same issue, with the same thoughts on going to the doc. I've been running in a compression sock covered with a neoprene compression sleeve. It won't hurt and if nothing else offers some mental comfort.

My calf seems to be on the mend after some aggressive self massage sessions, where I dig the thumb into where it hurts. Use your judgement.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: I have a low end precor (9.23) that's 6 years old. Loved it for getting quick runs in during naps.  But now my kiddo has dropped his naps (waaaah!) however I'll be jumping back on once the next one arrives. By the way, I tried to do my daily run outside today, but couldn't make it past half a mile without walking.  I guess my daily runs will be ending at 35.5 weeks.    Hoping I can still squeeze in a few runs a week.


----------



## JulieODC

Waiting2goback said:


> Hey guys, I am behind again.  This time I am not going to try and get caught up.  My last two weeks have been interesting.  First I found out my kidney stone was stuck and if it didn't come out while on vacation they would need to go in and get it.  Well, it didn't come out during vacation so last Friday I went in for "surgery" to have them get it out.  Little did I know that would have me out of work for the next week.  They had to put a stent in and it has to stay in for a week.  No big deal except they failed to tell me that the pain for the stent can sometimes be worse than the actual kidney stone itself.  So, I am on pain killers until the stent comes out this Friday.  I can't drive on the meds, they first had me on vicodin which wasn't strong enough so I was in the ER on Sunday for stronger meds.  I graduated to oxycodone.   Needless to say, no running for me for at least another week.
> 
> As if that isn't enough, I had an interesting vacation.  I went camping with my friend and our kids.  Who happens to be at the same campground while we are there but my family I have't talked to in 19 years.  So that made for a stressful 4 days.
> 
> OK, enough about me.  I will try to keep up going forward.



Sorry to hear that - about the kidney stones and awkward family situation! Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## JulieODC

Miranda said:


> I am not there, but I did run the Maine Coast HM last year. The parts along the ocean were very scenic, you could make a great 8 mile course out of parts of the half and/or the full.   The HM is all in Biddeford, the full goes from Kennebunkport up to Biddeford... the course maps are on their website.



Great idea - thanks!!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Many people have used DopeyBadger's services to great effect and others have used other coaches. Have you found having a coach has helped your training significantly? Have you had to try different coaches until one clicked?

Yet again today we have another great suggestion from a fellow poster on the forum. Thanks for the suggestion!!

ATTQOTD: I had a plan from DopeyBadger, but was not able to follow it to the end. It is a solid plan though, it just wasnt in the cards for me at that time. I have used other coaches in the past, which helped me to get to long distance running. But beyond that entry level information, I found the coach and I disagreed on the best way to proceed and ended up consulting other experienced runners to help develop my plans. As of late, running has taken a back seat. I plan to return to running after DS is born. Seems like a terrible idea, but it is the current plan.


----------



## LSUlakes

Waiting2goback said:


> Hey guys, I am behind again.  This time I am not going to try and get caught up.  My last two weeks have been interesting.  First I found out my kidney stone was stuck and if it didn't come out while on vacation they would need to go in and get it.  Well, it didn't come out during vacation so last Friday I went in for "surgery" to have them get it out.  Little did I know that would have me out of work for the next week.  They had to put a stent in and it has to stay in for a week.  No big deal except they failed to tell me that the pain for the stent can sometimes be worse than the actual kidney stone itself.  So, I am on pain killers until the stent comes out this Friday.  I can't drive on the meds, they first had me on vicodin which wasn't strong enough so I was in the ER on Sunday for stronger meds.  I graduated to oxycodone.   Needless to say, no running for me for at least another week.
> 
> As if that isn't enough, I had an interesting vacation.  I went camping with my friend and our kids.  Who happens to be at the same campground while we are there but my family I have't talked to in 19 years.  So that made for a stressful 4 days.
> 
> OK, enough about me.  I will try to keep up going forward.



I hear riding the Mine Train will help with passing a kidney stone... Obviously a trip to WDW is in order! Crazy about the vacation. Hope you feel better sooner than later!



PCFriar80 said:


> Okay, I need some advice.  I normally wouldn't do this but appreciate the input and insight on the thread.  I've been battling a nagging calf injury for over 2 months.  I took almost a month off from running, substituting biking and walking [no pain].  I started up running a couple of miles 3 times a week and was doing okay, and then today got the sharp pain again.  I've been icing, stretching and definitely not running the way I used to.  So, I know if I go to the doctor they'll say rest and ice.  I was thinking maybe a compression sleeve would help with the recovery?  I'm facing another 2 -3  weeks of rest knowing that I'm not completely healed so would appreciate any thoughts on the value and impact of compression sleeves or socks to tame the pain.  Thanks!



I know going to the Dr seems like you will get the same answer you already have, which is rest/ice. Perhaps its still worth a trip as it could be something more serious that the Dr could help you out with. Or you will be told to do what you are already doing? The Dr may just prescribe you some high doses or anti-inflammatory meds as well. That would help, but rest, unfortunately is most likely the best cure. Regardless of what direction you go with, I hope you calf gets better sooner than later!


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I currently run with a FleetFeet running group. I use their plans that a coach or two have put together. They have worked well for me. Whenever I have a race that isn't the race they are specifically training for, I take an old plan and use it, but still run with the group. Running with people has helped me tremendously, and I'm afraid if I didn't have them to run with it would be very easy for me to skip runs. 

For Dopey, I have been using a Runner's World plan for the last couple of years. This year I'm thinking about asking @DopeyBadger if he'll put a plan together for me, but I'm not sure how it will work out with the Tuesday Night Track and OrangeTheory that I usually go to.

So in other words, I've never had a personal coach for endurance running, although the FleetFeet coach is available for questions and modifications if necessary.


----------



## Chaitali

Great question today!  I started running with a beginning running 5k group and we had several pace group leads and a plan laid out for us.  I don't think they were certified coaches but it was useful to have more experienced runners to go to with questions.  For my first half, I signed up for a more formal training program that was led by a running coach and again, laid out a plan for us.  That was really useful as there was no thinking required on my part, just go out and do what the coach says plus the group to do the long runs and weekly track nights with.  After that, I just kind of made my own plans based on a modified Hal Higdon training plan.  I talked a couple friends into running so I have company for long runs too.  It's been working fine in that I get trained enough to finish my races but I wonder if I could improve my times more with something more formal.  And now that I'm heading into uncharted territory again with training for my first marathon, I'm wondering if it makes sense to get a coach.  I don't have any time goals for my first marathon but I just want to finish feeling good and be able to enjoy the parks for the rest of the week.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:   When I decided to run a marathon, I finally joined the local running club. The coaches in the club put a marathon plan together, and I followed that for two seasons.  Last season, I tried the Hanson's marathon plan (based on some of the massive training plan thoughts in @DopeyBadger's training log!), and had great success with training following that plan.  This season, I am going to modify my plan from last year based on some learning's from last season.  I keep thinking about signing up with a coach to get more personalized training during a training cycle,  but have not pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Many people have used DopeyBadger's services to great effect and others have used other coaches. Have you found having a coach has helped your training significantly? Have you had to try different coaches until one clicked?



I started out using online plans from Hal Higdon and had good success with them getting me ready for my first few half marathons.  Then I started using an @DopeyBadger plan last summer to get ready for a fall marathon and felt like it did a fantastic job of getting me ready for the race.  I still go back to the Higdon plans when I need an interim plan to follow, but they are generic and designed to fit a large portion of the running populace, so like most "one size fits all" things, some parts work well and some don't.  The big advantage that I found to the @DopeyBadger plan was that it was customized to me, my paces, my goals and was very specific.  I'm a compulsive rule follower, so having all my mileages and specific paces laid out in front of me was very comforting, for lack of a better term, compared to the ambiguity around pacing present in the Higdon plans.  Now when I use those Higdon plans to fill in training gaps, I overlay the @DopeyBadger pacing and run structure on them to make them a bit more specific.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: The jury is still out.  

Up until this year I have just used some popular plans, either mostly as written or modified to fit me.  In 2015, I used the JG runDisney plans for both Tink and W&D, mostly as written.  I skipped some weekday runs once in a while and only did 13 for the last long run instead of 14.  Last year, I used some Higdon plans.  In the spring I used one of his normal plans and just cut out one of the days of running to make it a 3 day plan instead of 4.  In the fall I used his newer HM3 plan which was a 3 day plan.  I mostly followed it as written but skipped too many weekday runs (seeing a pattern? )

Last fall, about a week after my last HM, I decided to join a running group (No Finish Line Running) because I was having problems motivating myself and getting those weekday runs done.  They were starting up a Winter Pacers group that was just a Wednesday/Saturday group, get together and keep up with things over the winter months.  We did "train" for a local 5 mile race in April, but not with any training plan.  We just kept running during the winter and gradually going longer as April approached.  It was just the race we did to cap off the end of the winter running group.

The spring and fall groups are real training groups.  The spring one was/is training for the 10K race that I'm doing this Sunday (yikes, I'm so not ready), and the fall group starts next Monday training for a HM.  I say the jury is still out because all my back/sciatic problems started in early February, so the beginning of my training with the spring group was hampered by that, and then I had to stop running completely for 5 weeks and have only just made my way back to the group runs in the past ~3 weeks, so I basically haven't done the plan at all.  I will be training with the fall group starting next week though, so then we shall see!  We are adding a day for the HM training group so they will be Mon/Wed/Sat runs, so for the most part now I have accountability for 3 days of the week for the next 12 weeks.

Overall though, I think having the group has been really good for me as now I have made a bunch of new running friends. 

I haven't tried a DopeyBadger plan yet because I'm on the slower side and still tend to take walk breaks even though I'm not doing specific JG intervals, and have a hard time meeting/calculating specific paces due to the walking.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Many people have used DopeyBadger's services to great effect and others have used other coaches. Have you found having a coach has helped your training significantly? Have you had to try different coaches until one clicked?


I have used DopeyBadger for advice and training. It helped however I ended up going with my own plan. I think it is possible that a coach could significantly help me if it was someone I talked to a lot otherwise I am not so sure.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: When I first started running I tried to join the local running club. But they are a bunch of snobby girls in their 20's and never even acknowledged my numerous requests. (They also put on the local races that I have had issues with, go figure!) Then I followed the runDisney JG plans on the website to get ready for W&D and Princess. I felt ready after using the plans. When I started training for the WDW Marathon last year I was following the JG runDisney plan but was not happy with it.@DopeyBadger was very helpful and made me a custom plan. But I am an interval runner and just could not do the straight running. I went back to the JG runDisney plan. I did finish my marathon so I guess it did get me ready but I was a lot slower than I had wanted to be. This year I signed up for Dopey so I splurged and bought a custom plan from JG running coach Chris Twiggs. It was $99 for a 6 month plan, with access to video chats, emails, texts etc. for help. I started out happy with the plan but now I am just meh about it. I deliberately have not uploaded my runs, just to see if I get some feedback checking on me and nope, nothing. I won't sign up for it again. I don't think it was worth the money. I am back to using the runDisney plan, for Dopey this time, although I am implementing some of the runs from the custom plan in place of the 2 generic weekday runs.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  After doing the couch 2 5k app with success to get me into running, I tried using all kinds of apps to get me to the next step for distance and all of them were just too much, too many days, too hard, and too easy to skip for me at the time.  I was feeling sore all the time, aches and pains, etc.  Then someone posted (I think it was @Ariel484) about conversations with @DopeyBadger (is it freaking you out all the alerts you must be getting right now mentioning you?) about the running slower on easy days theory and not having to run like 20 miles if it didn't fit your fitness and my brain exploded.  So I had to ask him a thousand questions.   I'm sure this scenario is one of many exactly like it.  He made me a plan that was all about me, which was something I felt like all those apps never took into consideration .  I keep PRing and I keep adding distance and I keep not getting injured and he still cares to know my next goals and my long range goals and we keep tinkering and adding new concepts.  I honestly don't know if I'd still be doing what I'm doing without him since his plans have made running enjoyable instead of feeling like it's the hardest thing in the world (ok sometimes it still feels that way.)  So I hope he knows that 
I think having a coach is a great thing depending on your personality.  I personally need someone to keep me on track and bounce questions off of.  I work best with plans and I work best when someone believes I can achieve a thing that maybe I won't give myself credit for.  And btw I consider all yall my assistant coaches


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Race recap for my Olympic Tri this past weekend is posted in my journal...I met my goal of winning a beer!


----------



## roxymama

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Race recap for my Olympic Tri this past weekend is posted in my journal...I met my goal of winning a beer!



Yaaaay.  This reminds me to remind roxyhubby to write his Oly recap.  He's slacking!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I don't have a coach per se, but I do run with our local Galloway group.  That leader sets up the training schedule and pace groups and we basically follow that and lead one of the pace groups.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Many people have used DopeyBadger's services to great effect and others have used other coaches. Have you found having a coach has helped your training significantly? Have you had to try different coaches until one clicked?



I have been self-coached for most of my last 30 years of running.  I did join a marathon training group once, but it was more a training plan and group to run with rather than a true coach.  I have off and on looked into coaching, but two things always seemed to prevent me from trying: (i) cost, and (ii) most coaches (at least the online versions) subscribe to a specific type of training program.  My thinking was: why pay the expensive cost of a coach if I'm basically subscribing to a specific training program that I could follow on my own (after maybe reading a book or two - much cheaper)?

However, after trying a Hansons half marathon training plan a couple years ago and having success, I decided to get a real coach (well, at least a real online coach) from Hansons Coaching Services.  I went with their lowest level of personal coaching (silver level), so I can only use pre-written training plans (they do have a huge number of training plan options, and I can personalized on my own if needed), and I have to always initiate contact with my coach (though no limit to the amount of contact I'm allowed).

So, for the last 15 months, I have finally had a true coach.  Has it been worth it?  That is still a tough question for me.  I am still paying my monthly fee, so I guess the implied answer is "yes."  I have definitely benefited, but unfortunately, the benefits for me have been when I've had issues.  I had two running injuries last year, and it was awesome having a coach to help me through the troubleshooting and recovery phases of these injuries.  I would have definitely not rebounded as fast if I didn't have a coach.  Also, as I struggled here or there with a workout (or a bad week with some missed runs), my coach was able to determine the best path back onto the normal schedule.

Also, for my current half marathon training cycle, my coach and I decided to go with a 9-day cycle.  Since Hansons currently only has a 9-day cycle for the marathon, my coach and I had to piece together a 9-day cycle for the half, so I do somewhat have a custom plan currently.  Again, the coach was very beneficial here.

Bottom line (from my perspective): if you are good about following a plan and likely won't get injured or miss workouts, then a coach probably isn't too beneficial.  For me, I've found that the coach is most beneficial when things go wrong.  Then, they can really help.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Many people have used DopeyBadger's services to great effect and others have used other coaches. Have you found having a coach has helped your training significantly? Have you had to try different coaches until one clicked?


I have used a coach the last two seasons for Triathlon.  Started last year because I was doing my first Ironman and wanted to get to the start line in one piece and she did such a good job that I stuck with her this season to help me take a shot a qualifying for 70.3 Worlds.  I doubt I will do another year though as I don't have any big scary goals yet for 2018. Our relationship works well as she is local and we get to see each other often, at least once a week during the season.  We also had some previous history together before I officially joined her team, so we both knew what we were getting into.


----------



## PrincessV

Waiting2goback said:


> Hey guys, I am behind again.  This time I am not going to try and get caught up.  My last two weeks have been interesting.  First I found out my kidney stone was stuck and if it didn't come out while on vacation they would need to go in and get it.  Well, it didn't come out during vacation so last Friday I went in for "surgery" to have them get it out.  Little did I know that would have me out of work for the next week.  They had to put a stent in and it has to stay in for a week.  No big deal except they failed to tell me that the pain for the stent can sometimes be worse than the actual kidney stone itself.  So, I am on pain killers until the stent comes out this Friday.  I can't drive on the meds, they first had me on vicodin which wasn't strong enough so I was in the ER on Sunday for stronger meds.  I graduated to oxycodone.   Needless to say, no running for me for at least another week.
> 
> As if that isn't enough, I had an interesting vacation.  I went camping with my friend and our kids.  Who happens to be at the same campground while we are there but my family I have't talked to in 19 years.  So that made for a stressful 4 days.
> 
> OK, enough about me.  I will try to keep up going forward.


Ugh, if ever you _needed_ to run, right?! Hang in there - you'll get back to it soon enough!



PCFriar80 said:


> Okay, I need some advice.  I normally wouldn't do this but appreciate the input and insight on the thread.  I've been battling a nagging calf injury for over 2 months.  I took almost a month off from running, substituting biking and walking [no pain].  I started up running a couple of miles 3 times a week and was doing okay, and then today got the sharp pain again.  I've been icing, stretching and definitely not running the way I used to.  So, I know if I go to the doctor they'll say rest and ice.  I was thinking maybe a compression sleeve would help with the recovery?  I'm facing another 2 -3  weeks of rest knowing that I'm not completely healed so would appreciate any thoughts on the value and impact of compression sleeves or socks to tame the pain.  Thanks!


If you're dealing with a pull or strain, it may help. But if you have an actual tear, that really does need rest. Sorry to say, but that's a long time without resolution: I'd see a doctor at this point.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Many people have used DopeyBadger's services to great effect and others have used other coaches. Have you found having a coach has helped your training significantly? Have you had to try different coaches until one clicked?



I started using a coach five years ago, and it's made a huge difference in my performance. I have been relatively injury free and improved my times in almost every distance since then. I like having her provide feedback on my workouts and give me comments and ideas about what she sees in the numbers. Plus, she was invaluable in my IM training last year. She knew exactly how to build up my fitness, give me enough rest and recovery time, and get me through race day without any issues or problems.



CheapRunnerMike said:


> I have used a coach the last two seasons for Triathlon.  Started last year because I was doing my first Ironman and wanted to get to the start line in one piece and she did such a good job that I stuck with her this season to help me take a shot a qualifying for 70.3 Worlds.  I doubt I will do another year though as *I don't have any big scary goals yet for 2018*. Our relationship works well as she is local and we get to see each other often, at least once a week during the season.  We also had some previous history together before I officially joined her team, so we both knew what we were getting into.



Sure you don't want to come to Busselton for IMWA with me?


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> I started using a coach five years ago, and it's made a huge difference in my performance. I have been relatively injury free and improved my times in almost every distance since then. I like having her provide feedback on my workouts and give me comments and ideas about what she sees in the numbers. Plus, she was invaluable in my IM training last year. She knew exactly how to build up my fitness, give me enough rest and recovery time, and get me through race day without any issues or problems.


I think this is one of the biggest advantages to having a coach, the fact that they are in touch with you and will do what they can to keep you healthy.  That's worth more than any online plan IMO.



FFigawi said:


> Sure you don't want to come to Busselton for IMWA with me?


Tempting, but I just don't have enough time to do another Ironman next year...probably 2020.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*ATTTQOTD:* I've never had a running coach, but I am just beginning a half marathon training plan created by DopeyBadger for a race in mid-October. We had kind of a tough time nailing down paces since I am still a run/walker, but we've got something started and we'll see how it goes and will adjust if needed. So I can't say how it worked for me and how it helped my training yet but I'll report back.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I've only ever had one coach (@DopeyBadger) and it has served me well so far (PR'd both spring races). I'm currently training for an Oct marathon and doing all kinds of workouts I've never tried before, and it's hard, but not so hard I feel burnt out. I feel well prepared for all the races I've done since I've been using his training plans. It's nice to have a plan catered just to me. It's great to tell someone my goals and have them tell me what to do to get there.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I have always been self coached.  It was about 6 years ago that I really changed things up, stopped doing what I had been doing, and created my own plan.  That was when my times really started dropping and eventually led to more competitive running.  I have entertained the idea of a coach for the past 2 years.  I am not sure at this stage of my life I could commit.  I have to keep my training very flexible because of my kids' schedules and my other commitments.  Long run scheduled for Saturday?  Lets see, I have 2 kid soccer games, a cross country meet, dance performance, and a half dozen other things that just came up.  I will do it on Sunday.

I lead a pace group for Fleet Feet and provide coaching to my group.  I do not make the master plan, just lead the runs for the week.  I do it more to force myself to be social--I am a loner when training for my own events.


----------



## Wendy98

PCFriar80 said:


> Okay, I need some advice.  I normally wouldn't do this but appreciate the input and insight on the thread.  I've been battling a nagging calf injury for over 2 months.  I took almost a month off from running, substituting biking and walking [no pain].  I started up running a couple of miles 3 times a week and was doing okay, and then today got the sharp pain again.  I've been icing, stretching and definitely not running the way I used to.  So, I know if I go to the doctor they'll say rest and ice.  I was thinking maybe a compression sleeve would help with the recovery?  I'm facing another 2 -3  weeks of rest knowing that I'm not completely healed so would appreciate any thoughts on the value and impact of compression sleeves or socks to tame the pain.  Thanks!


Go to the doctor.  You have no idea what you are dealing with, so no way of treating it.  An MRI will show what you are up against and you may be surprised.  It could be something easily treatable.


----------



## DopeyBadger

MissLiss279 said:


> For Dopey, I have been using a Runner's World plan for the last couple of years. This year I'm thinking about asking @DopeyBadger if he'll put a plan together for me, but I'm not sure how it will work out with the Tuesday Night Track and OrangeTheory that I usually go to.



The beauty of a custom plan is I can take anything into consideration when making it.  So I've got plenty of people who are working with group training runs I can incorporate that into my plan I make for you.  All you have to do is tell me what they plan to have you do.  If I see something in it I don't like, then I'll let you know.  Then we can figure out a way to adapt it.  Usually this happens with pacing more so than the actual scheduled distance.



gjramsey said:


> This season, I am going to modify my plan from last year based on some learning's from last season.



Seems like some Daniels-esqu training lately.



camaker said:


> I started out using online plans from Hal Higdon and had good success with them getting me ready for my first few half marathons. Then I started using an @DopeyBadger plan last summer to get ready for a fall marathon and felt like it did a fantastic job of getting me ready for the race. I still go back to the Higdon plans when I need an interim plan to follow, but they are generic and designed to fit a large portion of the running populace, so like most "one size fits all" things, some parts work well and some don't. The big advantage that I found to the @DopeyBadger plan was that it was customized to me, my paces, my goals and was very specific. I'm a compulsive rule follower, so having all my mileages and specific paces laid out in front of me was very comforting, for lack of a better term, compared to the ambiguity around pacing present in the Higdon plans. Now when I use those Higdon plans to fill in training gaps, I overlay the @DopeyBadger pacing and run structure on them to make them a bit more specific.



Two peas in a pod.  I'm also a rule follower and have found tremendous benefits in having a "strict" schedule on mileage, duration and most importantly pacing.  I've certainly laxed those rules on easy running, since I've adapted my philosophy to can go no faster than, but certainly can go slower than.



Dis5150 said:


> @DopeyBadger was very helpful and made me a custom plan. But I am an interval runner and just could not do the straight running.



I've since done a lot of studying on Galloway and the principles of run/walk.  So I have recently been helping a few people with finding a physiological basis for run/walk pacing.



Dis5150 said:


> I am back to using the runDisney plan, for Dopey this time, although I am implementing some of the runs from the custom plan in place of the 2 generic weekday runs.



It's still early for me though, so the jury is certainly out whether meshing my ideas with his will work.  So, if you'd like to give it another go I'm game.



roxymama said:


> (is it freaking you out all the alerts you must be getting right now mentioning you?)







roxymama said:


> So I had to ask him a thousand questions.





But honestly in a good way.  Did you know it's coming up on 2 years that we've been working together?



roxymama said:


> I'm sure this scenario is one of many exactly like it.





I think I get about 5-6 PMs a day with updates from people.  Monday's are the heaviest with the weekly updates.  Certainly not complaining because I find it helpful to adapt the plan.  I always feel the more information I have the better informed decision I can make about what to do.



roxymama said:


> I honestly don't know if I'd still be doing what I'm doing without him since his plans have made running enjoyable instead of feeling like it's the hardest thing in the world (ok sometimes it still feels that way.) So I hope he knows that





Honestly, this x1000.  I love running.  And I love sharing that love with others.  So if there's something I can do to help others enjoy it as much as I've learned to, then I'm there.  Just remember those hard days in training when you're out there crushing it in a race.  And vice versa remember how fun it is to crush a race, when you're going through a tough stretch of training.



roxymama said:


> I work best with plans and I work best when someone believes I can achieve a thing that maybe I won't give myself credit for.



It's a funny cycle, no?  At the beginning of every cycle:

-Here is your goal pace for your chosen distance.
-Oh, I'm not so sure about that.
-Just trust me.

Time passes... Runs an interim race and gets a time within seconds of prediction.

-I guess you're pretty good at predicting.
-Guess so.

New training plan is made.

-Here is your goal pace for your chosen distance.
-Oh, I'm not so sure about that.
-Just trust me.

Time passes... Runs an interim race and gets a time within seconds of prediction.

-I guess you're pretty good at predicting.
-Guess so.



One of these days, you'll just learn to trust that I believe in you and what you're capable of.  Just the tip of the iceberg as many things are yet to come.  Like at the October 10k we're running together...

 

https://giphy.com/embed/l2JdXpeq1YDV8MNeU



*DisneyDreamer said:


> We had kind of a tough time nailing down paces since I am still a run/walker, but we've got something started and we'll see how it goes and will adjust if needed.



I'll be interested to see how this plays out as well.



michigandergirl said:


> and doing all kinds of workouts I've never tried before, and it's hard, but not so hard I feel burnt out.



This is the perfect line to walk.  The line of maximal gains, while still keeping you engaged with interesting workouts, and not pushing too hard to increase the likelihood of burnout or injury.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Many people have used DopeyBadger's services to great effect and others have used other coaches. Have you found having a coach has helped your training significantly? Have you had to try different coaches until one clicked?



I've never used a coach personally, but I've definitely helped others acting like one (again not certified but merely a hobbyist).  It's my opinion that customizing a plan to fit one's desires is the best route on so many levels.  I certainly used to modify my own training plans from plans I found online in the past.  But I kind of just did it without knowing why the training plan was written in the manner it was.  Once I started reading more about running training plan theory, coaching, and the basis of these plans I started to see the big picture and the minute details these coaches were attempting to elicit.  That's when it clicked for me that I could probably help others with my love for running, excel, rule following, etc. by making training plans that mimic a wide variety of sources but are custom in nature based on the general philosophies of training.  Writing training plans for myself was usually one of the most interesting things I did, outside of actually running.  But the experience was so empty because I'd only get to write a plan for myself every 3-5 months.  So it brings me great joy on so many levels to help others with their training plans and guiding them on what I believe is the best course of action.

I have certainly considered hiring a coach as well.  It would definitely take a right fit though for me because I'm a unique personality.  I need someone to explain A LOT of the "why" behind their decision so I could buy into it.  So, I'd end up looking for a highly certified coach with lots of accreditations to their name.  I'm not at the point where I'd maximize that use yet.  Plus, I haven't found that money tree either (not sure I'd find that many super highly qualified people willing to do it for free like I do).  If I were to ever venture into triathlons (which it's not even on the radar at the moment) then I would almost assuredly be hiring someone because I've got no clue when it comes to biking or swimming.


----------



## JulieODC

I haven't used a coach - but I do need to have a plan. 

I used the runDisney Galloway plans and liked them. I am now doing a Train Like a Mother plan and like that so far (it's a plan for improving 10k time) - I'd never do hill sprints or some of the other speed training without having them laid out in the plan!


----------



## Sailormoon2

I keep making my own plans, and not being successful in achieving my race goals...but I am so independent (and Type A) I just don't think I could work with a coach. LOL!


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> It's a funny cycle, no?  At the beginning of every cycle:
> 
> -Here is your goal pace for your chosen distance.
> -Oh, I'm not so sure about that.
> -Just trust me.
> 
> Time passes... Runs an interim race and gets a time within seconds of prediction.
> 
> -I guess you're pretty good at predicting.
> -Guess so.
> 
> New training plan is made.
> 
> -Here is your goal pace for your chosen distance.
> -Oh, I'm not so sure about that.
> -Just trust me.
> 
> Time passes... Runs an interim race and gets a time within seconds of prediction.
> 
> -I guess you're pretty good at predicting.
> -Guess so.



Hey, you can't say I'm not consistent 
Sometimes I have to remind myself that you are using a calculator instead of a crystal ball. 
But I'm sure I mix in a little self-fufilling prophecy into the mix...so as long as I keep eventually believing your predictions (even if it's not until like a mile into my race..I kid, I kid)...then we'll be alright.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Many people have used DopeyBadger's services to great effect and others have used other coaches. Have you found having a coach has helped your training significantly? Have you had to try different coaches until one clicked?



I think I reached out to @DopeyBadger last year to ask him questions about Hanson.  I was interested in what he had done because of the improvements he had made.  He was very responsive and offered to put together something for me based on my goals, schedule, etc.  I knew I wasn't going to do for marathon #2 what I did for marathon #1.  So he put together something for me last year to get me ready for my October marathon and probably answered a crap ton of "why?" questions.  It was really nice having someone that could reassure me with answers based on his own experience on things like "Is this long run long enough?", "Is this taper too short?", "Is it okay that I'm still fatigued 3 days before the race?".  

Things worked well enough that I signed up for marathon #3 about a month or so after running #2 and used a shortened plan for that one (WDW 17).  After lounging around and doing very little for a few months this winter/early spring (having no plan I'm left up to my own laziness), I realized I needed to get cracking again for October so I'm on my 3rd DB plan.


----------



## Dis5150

DopeyBadger said:


> It's still early for me though, so the jury is certainly out whether meshing my ideas with his will work. So, if you'd like to give it another go I'm game.



Sending you a PM.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Today's question has been very interesting! I have never hired a coach, nor do I really foresee doing that, although I'm sure it would be helpful! I did the JG princess half training plan and it seemed to work well for me, especially during a busy season. Based on that plan, I made my own for my Oct HM, adding another running day during the week. Someday I might be brave enough to solicit @DopeyBadger but I don't know I'm ready yet.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Ok really random question and I feel realllly silly even asking... but do you all think that registration for marathon weekend 2019 will be in February 2018 like it was this year? Any chance it would be earlier? Thanks


----------



## DopeyBadger

run.minnie.miles said:


> Today's question has been very interesting! I have never hired a coach, nor do I really foresee doing that, although I'm sure it would be helpful! I did the JG princess half training plan and it seemed to work well for me, especially during a busy season. Based on that plan, I made my own for my Oct HM, adding another running day during the week. Someday I might be brave enough to solicit @DopeyBadger but I don't know I'm ready yet.



I'm ready when you are.  Just remember the plan is custom.  Which means I do what you think you can handle from a days per week and duration standpoint.  I fill in the gaps with what to do within that framework.


----------



## girliea

So to answer today's QOTD- never would have considered a running coach but after a bum hip that made me think running was not for me, I pm'd DB a lot of questions about race walking thinking I would just switch to that.
A few months later, hip is way improved and I am on week 3 of my DB training plan--I am so excited! And so happy to be able to run again-if you had told me I would EVER say "happy to run" I would have thought you had lost your mind let alon run again.
I do intervals and DB seems to have a good grip on this-I'm the one with the learning curve (or lack of!).
And this thread is awesome @LSUlakes...and everyone. I don't post a lot but I read a lot and it is so nice to have such a great group of such knowledgeable and helpful running soulmates.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I've never used a coach, but I started running late in life. I have consistently improved by just gradually building my distances and paces. I put my own yearly plan on paper which includes MWF runs (usually 5-6 mi) and JG Dopey long run distances on Sat., although I capped my longest run at about 22 miles last year.  Being on the "downhill" part of my life now, I don't expect to get much faster or go any greater distance than Dopey, and I am fine with that.


----------



## DopeyBadger

girliea said:


> I am so excited! And so happy to be able to run again-if you had told me I would EVER say "happy to run" I would have thought you had lost your mind let alon run again.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: No coach, make my own plans.  I've been a dancer/athlete most of my life and know my body really well, and I'm 100% internally motivated - I think that's mostly why my system works for me. That plus running is completely non-competitive (even against myself) for me, and it's one of the very few things in my life I'm totally okay with doing at a level that's enjoyable without any pressure to improve.


----------



## sky13

ATTQOTD: no coach. I think to be honest, I'm worried about sticking to any running plans because of my schedule... Some days (like today) are great and I get home early enough to go for a run... Other days I get home and have less than 8 hours to eat dinner, shower, sleep, wake up, have breakfast, before needing to go back to work, so running is out of the question. Unfortunately it's unpredictable how each day is so not sure how a plan would work with that...


----------



## DopeyBadger

cburnett11 said:


> I think I reached out to @DopeyBadger last year to ask him questions about Hanson.  I was interested in what he had done because of the improvements he had made.  He was very responsive and offered to put together something for me based on my goals, schedule, etc.  I knew I wasn't going to do for marathon #2 what I did for marathon #1.  So he put together something for me last year to get me ready for my October marathon and probably answered a crap ton of "why?" questions.  It was really nice having someone that could reassure me with answers based on his own experience on things like "Is this long run long enough?", "Is this taper too short?", "Is it okay that I'm still fatigued 3 days before the race?".
> 
> Things worked well enough that I signed up for marathon #3 about a month or so after running #2 and used a shortened plan for that one (WDW 17).  After lounging around and doing very little for a few months this winter/early spring (having no plan I'm left up to my own laziness), I realized I needed to get cracking again for October so I'm on my 3rd DB plan.



Some of the best questions I've gotten.  And they always push me to learn more.



sky13 said:


> ATTQOTD: no coach. I think to be honest, I'm worried about sticking to any running plans because of my schedule... Some days (like today) are great and I get home early enough to go for a run... Other days I get home and have less than 8 hours to eat dinner, shower, sleep, wake up, have breakfast, before needing to go back to work, so running is out of the question. Unfortunately it's unpredictable how each day is so not sure how a plan would work with that...



For me, I would develop a floating schedule plan.  I'm working with someone in a similar situation and we take it as a Day 1, 2, 3, 4 type situation.  But only do day 4, if 1-3 were completed.  It means a lot of changes but it's worked thus far.


----------



## jmasgat

I think I'm in the wrong thread.  Somehow I stumbled into a @DopeyBadger infomercial! 

I've never had a coach.  As a planner by nature, I can follow one--without being so anal that I freak out if I miss a day or two, or take an extra rest day if I think I need it. And I had come to trust the plan I followed (FIRST).

For my upcoming "return to marathon", and for no negative reason with FIRST, I decided to try Hanson's.  I am 10 weeks in, and things are fine--I can run 6 days/week and have had no setbacks (although some days are a little more fatiguing than others).....but I am still not entirely convinced it will produce the result I desire. I can't entirely see how running slower--at all levels--than I have before will lead me to my goal.  Maybe a coach would help with what is admittedly a mind game, but I don't plan to engage with one.

During training, I have always had the mantra of "This is why we train for a race" on any day where things don't go so well.  Guess I need to come up with a new one to help me develop the confidence in Hanson's.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: 
I've never used a coach - I've almost entirely been making up my own plans for the past 3 years. Some of my plans have been (to various degrees) based on Galloway/runDisney plans, but I've always modified them for my own needs/schedule/desires, and what I'm doing now is about 75% my original idea. I think I'm too self-directed to really deal with someone else's plans and ideas for something like this.

I have actually thought about trying to work with Coach @DopeyBadger, because I do like the idea of working with and being accountable to someone else (especially because I have a big scheduling change coming up soon), and I think he's someone who can probably deal with my incessant need to always tinker with everything. But at the end of the day, the way I'm doing things now works for me. I don't need to change it. If it stops working, then I might consider a coach. But for right now ... I'm sticking with what I know works.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jmasgat said:


> I think I'm in the wrong thread. Somehow I stumbled into a @DopeyBadger infomercial!



 



jmasgat said:


> Guess I need to come up with a new one to help me develop the confidence in Hanson's.



-Don't survive the training, thrive because of it!
-Train slow to race fast!
-Cumulative Fatigue: Train for miles 15-26, not miles 1-20!
-The marathon is 99% aerobic, so train like it!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  Since college I have not had a real coach.  I create my own running plans, but I do integrate advice from some local veteran runners and some old friends.  I am an introvert at heart and running is an escape for me.  I just prefer to keep it in house - so to speak.  But if I have another disappointing season...


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: @DopeyBadger training plan user, too. I'm in week 11 right now. For all the planning and project design I do for a living and in my personal life, I just couldn't figure out how to move from couch-to-5k to Half Marathon. @MoanasPapa passed me the plan he used, but I think I needed more base fitness to succeed. And more time.

I decided to get more serious about finishing a half marathon and running in general, and that meant making time. So I switched to morning running to accommodate a plan and @DopeyBadger drafted one for me. I am enjoying the sense of pride I get every time I succeed at something new, different, or hard (for me). Plus, knowing that a stranger took the time to do this for me to help me succeed keeps me accountable on those days where I'm tempted to hit snooze.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FredtheDuck said:


> Plus, knowing that a stranger took the time to do this for me to help me succeed keeps me accountable on those days where I'm tempted to hit snooze.


----------



## FredtheDuck

DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 256315



OMG! Where did you find this pic of me and @MoanasPapa?!?!


----------



## mrsg00fy

FredtheDuck said:


> ATTQOTD: @DopeyBadger training plan user, too. I'm in week 11 right now. For all the planning and project design I do for a living and in my personal life, I just couldn't figure out how to move from couch-to-5k to Half Marathon. @MoanasPapa passed me the plan he used, but I think I needed more base fitness to succeed. And more time.
> 
> I decided to get more serious about finishing a half marathon and running in general, and that meant making time. So I switched to morning running to accommodate a plan and @DopeyBadger drafted one for me. I am enjoying the sense of pride I get every time I succeed at something new, different, or hard (for me). Plus, knowing that a stranger took the time to do this for me to help me succeed keeps me accountable on those days where I'm tempted to hit snooze.



Isn't that something? Imagine someone being so generous of spirit and time to help basically anyone who asks. I am in awe of @DopeyBadger and his willingness to invest that most precious of all commodities.....time...to those of us who ask. I am more determined to succeed for similar reasons. Basically a kind hearted (and very smart and skilled) stranger has invested time in me. It warms my heart.  It definitely makes me work harder. And feel accountable and grateful.


----------



## DopeyBadger

mrsg00fy said:


> Isn't that something? Imagine someone being so generous of spirit and time to help basically anyone who asks. I am in awe of @DopeyBadger and his willingness to invest that most precious of all commodities.....time...to those of us who ask. I am more determined to succeed for similar reasons. Basically a kind hearted (and very smart and skilled) stranger has invested time in me. It warms my heart.  It definitely makes me work harder. And feel accountable and grateful.



It's my honor to help given so many people are willing to invest hours upon hours of training following something I wrote.  It only takes me 2-3 hrs to write a plan.  But you're willing to spend way more time actually following my ideas.


----------



## sourire

roxymama said:


> about the running slower on easy days theory and not having to run like 20 miles if it didn't fit your fitness and my brain exploded. So I had to ask him a thousand questions. I'm sure this scenario is one of many exactly like it.


+1 here!! 

Fell a bit behind on the thread due to having some friends staying with us the last few days. They have 4 wonderful kiddos, but DH and I are kidless, so we are not used to such a full house! It was chaos but great fun!  Now, I'm sitting here catching up in the peace and quiet!

Anywho, back to the ATTQOTD: I used Jeff Galloway's plans for the first few half marathons I completed last year, as I found that I could not sustain running for more than 4-5 miles at a time without it feeling like quite a slog. This winter, I fell into a bit of a running slump, and I really wanted to try to run continuously rather than use run/walk, but I wasn't sure if this would be possible for longer distances. I messaged @DopeyBadger initially with this concept in mind. Well, I ended up spending a lot of time answering his questionnaire (which was a very interesting process in itself), and ended up with a plan for a 10 mile race back in May which I was able to run continuously yay! I only wish I would have contacted him sooner. Like many of you have said, I definitely seem to do well with a plan to follow (spreadsheet of things to check off) and with the knowledge that someone is following along (and rooting for me). Like Roz...? "I'm watching you, Wazowski. Always watching."


----------



## DopeyBadger

sourire said:


> +1 here!!
> 
> Fell a bit behind on the thread due to having some friends staying with us the last few days. They have 4 wonderful kiddos, but DH and I are kidless, so we are not used to such a full house! It was chaos but great fun!  Now, I'm sitting here catching up in the peace and quiet!
> 
> Anywho, back to the ATTQOTD: I used Jeff Galloway's plans for the first few half marathons I completed last year, as I found that I could not sustain running for more than 4-5 miles at a time without it feeling like quite a slog. This winter, I fell into a bit of a running slump, and I really wanted to try to run continuously rather than use run/walk, but I wasn't sure if this would be possible for longer distances. I messaged @DopeyBadger initially with this concept in mind. Well, I ended up spending a lot of time answering his questionnaire (which was a very interesting process in itself), and ended up with a plan for a 10 mile race back in May which I was able to run continuously yay! I only wish I would have contacted him sooner. Like many of you have said, I definitely seem to do well with a plan to follow (spreadsheet of things to check off) and with the knowledge that someone is following along (and rooting for me). Like Roz...? "I'm watching you, Wazowski. Always watching."


----------



## FredtheDuck

sourire said:


> Like Roz...? "I'm watching you, Wazowski. Always watching."


100% chance this pops in to my head while I'm running on the empty track tomorrow at dawn. Both creepy and motivating... I think...


----------



## keahgirl8

I am so behind on this thread!  I don't use a coach, but I do follow Galloway's training plans.  I need the structure.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: I was curious about Hansons and saw that @DopeyBadger had done well on it and started following his journal and asking questions. Then I found out he loved giving out tailored training plans.  I've met my goal early based on his plans and he's been very responsive and wonderful to bounce ideas and questions.

So ... after yesterday's post about having to really cut back on running, ironically a man stopped me in a grocery store this morning and asked if I was a runner.  Apparently he's part of a running group and they were amazed that I was running so far into my pregnancy day after day.  He kept coming up to me to ask about my mileage, training, how far along I was, etc.  I kind of didn't have the heart to tell him I didn't think I could continue running the same.  But it's really given me a reason to get in a run over the weekend.  Hopefully I'll see him and his group and I can say hi!


----------



## Z-Knight

Why do all of the cool November races have to be on the same darn day. I'm seriously thinking about going for the Super Heroes Challenge with the Half at 5:00 am on November 12th, then driving to LAX (1 hr drive) for an 11:45 flight to Las Vegas (arrives 1pm) for the 6:00 pm Rock and Roll Half Marathon, while also doing the Cypress, TX VIRTUAL Half...does that count as 3? Nah, still 2. Tell me if I'm crazy or not...so far I think everything is still open and available, but it actually hinges on whether the race day Rock/Roll pickup is still available for purchase.

Also, this plan really depends on whether or not my latest injury (inner thigh pain/pull) heals in the next couple of weeks so I can actually be confident in my ability to do the run.


----------



## Nole95

jmasgat said:


> I think I'm in the wrong thread.  Somehow I stumbled into a @DopeyBadger infomercial!
> 
> I've never had a coach.  As a planner by nature, I can follow one--without being so anal that I freak out if I miss a day or two, or take an extra rest day if I think I need it. And I had come to trust the plan I followed (FIRST).
> 
> For my upcoming "return to marathon", and for no negative reason with FIRST, I decided to try Hanson's.  I am 10 weeks in, and things are fine--I can run 6 days/week and have had no setbacks (although some days are a little more fatiguing than others).....but I am still not entirely convinced it will produce the result I desire. I can't entirely see how running slower--at all levels--than I have before will lead me to my goal.  Maybe a coach would help with what is admittedly a mind game, but I don't plan to engage with one.
> 
> During training, I have always had the mantra of "This is why we train for a race" on any day where things don't go so well.  Guess I need to come up with a new one to help me develop the confidence in Hanson's.



Stick with it as it will definitely pay dividends.  I used Hansons for the first time last year while training for the Savannah RnR Marathon.  I was only able to run 5 days a week.  In the end, I shaved 13 minutes off my previous marathon PR.  If not for some pain from a pre-existing hernia that flared up right at mile 18, causing me to really slow down for a couple miles, I'm convinced I would have finished at least 10 minutes faster than I did.  

I'm going to use it again for my upcoming Dopey training.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD:* Is it ok if you qualified for a higher corral but are planning on running a slower pace to stay in that corral?

Todays question is yet again another suggestion from a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!!

ATTQOTD: I think the answer depends on how much slower you plan on going. If you are in a corral with the average runner going for 7:30 to 8:30 pace and you are planning a 9 minute pace, then I would say just start in the back of the corral. If you are going to be running a 10 minute pace, then perhaps dropping back a corral would be best. I'm not sure how often this actually happens though. I have dropped back once or twice before for a race, but it was a much smaller local race and the corrals arent as official. I just did not want to slow anyone down that I knew would be running faster than myself.


----------



## LSUlakes

girliea said:


> And this thread is awesome @LSUlakes...and everyone. I don't post a lot but I read a lot and it is so nice to have such a great group of such knowledgeable and helpful running soulmates.



Thanks and I am happy to hear you enjoy the thread!



dis_or_dat said:


> So ... after yesterday's post about having to really cut back on running, ironically a man stopped me in a grocery store this morning and asked if I was a runner. Apparently he's part of a running group and they were amazed that I was running so far into my pregnancy day after day. He kept coming up to me to ask about my mileage, training, how far along I was, etc. I kind of didn't have the heart to tell him I didn't think I could continue running the same. But it's really given me a reason to get in a run over the weekend. Hopefully I'll see him and his group and I can say hi!



The important question is, have you picked up your running stroller yet? I highly recommend a BOB! I got a great deal on a side by side from a coworker last week. Brand new the double stroller is $600+, Sold me his used one that his wife used less than 6 times for $200. Win for the bank account!!! The single one I had was very easy to run with, but the double I have been told is like running with a sail. Guess that will make me a better runner then.


----------



## MissLiss279

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Is it ok if you qualified for a higher corral but are planning on running a slower pace to stay in that corral?
> 
> Todays question is yet again another suggestion from a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I think the answer depends on how much slower you plan on going. If you are in a corral with the average runner going for 7:30 to 8:30 pace and you are planning a 9 minute pace, then I would say just start in the back of the corral. If you are going to be running a 10 minute pace, then perhaps dropping back a corral would be best. I'm not sure how often this actually happens though. I have dropped back once or twice before for a race, but it was a much smaller local race and the corrals arent as official. I just did not want to slow anyone down that I knew would be running faster than myself.



Oooo... I feel like this can be a controversial question. 

I think Disney is bad about this, but then since a lot of people probably run Disney the same way, it might work itself out. For Disney, I feel like a lot of people try their hardest to get a good proof of time, so they can move up to the highest corral they can. This way they can pad their time for any stops they want to make. 

For me, I usually do stay in the corral, but try and place myself in the corral where appropriate - if my POT is towards the beginning of the corral range, then towards the front, or if I barely made the corral maybe more towards the middle or back. I usually don't go for a PR at Disney, but it's still usually faster than training pace. If this is sort of everyone's philosophy at Disney, then it works because even though the POT for the corral is faster, everyone in the corral should still be running close to the same pace. 

I think for other large races, it is easier for people to self corral, because they are not worried about having time to stop for characters or pictures So if you plan on running slower, it probably is best to move to the appropriate corral. When people are running close to the same pace next to each other, it makes for a much smoother race without having to try and pass a lot of people or being worried about being run over.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Is it ok if you qualified for a higher corral but are planning on running a slower pace to stay in that corral?



This could be a touchy subject!  My answer from a RunDisney perspective is yes, it's OK to stay in that corral.  You put in the work to get a valid proof of time for that corral and earned the right to start there.  I have had to do this a couple of times myself, as I ended up working through an injury that occurred between my PoT race and the Disney race.  Starting further forward with the reduced crowding took a lot of stress off of race day, especially during that first marathon where I didn't know if I could finish at all.  That being said, I also made sure to start at the back of the corral and stayed to the right so I was out of the way.  By doing so, the faster portion of my corral simply left me behind and by the time the next corral caught up, they had spread out so that no bottleneck was created.  

I don't really buy into the "it's for safety" argument, as the paces get really mixed up from the first character stop onwards, even if all runners were appropriately corralled.  Faster runners stop for characters and by the time they get their pictures they are mixed in with slower runners coming up from behind.  Lather, rinse, repeat for subsequent character stops with the pace discrepancies getting larger and larger as you get further along.  It just comes down to being careful and using appropriate etiquette when passing or being passed.  There's nothing inherently unsafe about having varied paces starting and running together.  Every local race (except RnR) that I have run has had a mass start without corrals.  I've never had a race, local or Disney, where I didn't pass a large number of people and where I wasn't passed by a large number in turn and have never had a safety issue that was due to pace disparity.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Is it ok if you qualified for a higher corral but are planning on running a slower pace to stay in that corral?



Short answer, yes.  Speaking specifically for disney races, to me it's not necessarily about the pace I'll be running but the congestion on the course.  The corral that I qualify for is where I will start to eliminate [or should I say lessen] the amount of bobbing and weaving I will have to do once I get going.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Is it ok if you qualified for a higher corral but are planning on running a slower pace to stay in that corral?



Personally, I think that if you stay out of the way of other runners, it's fine. Starting towards the back and off to one side is also probably a good idea. If I ever found myself in a corral that I thought was too fast for my planned pace for the race, I'd just start towards the back of the corral (I'm always on the right side anyway because I think it's better for my run/walk interval switching). That's what I do with uncorraled races anyway - since I'm medium-slow, I try to start medium-back.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: What @camaker said.  Sooo many of the earlier corralled people stop for pictures and then push their way thru the slower corralled people to get back to their pace, then stop again. I really feel like this is just how Disney races are so everyone just needs to deal with it. I usually get irritated by the people who don't want the run/walk people in the earlier corrals, even if they qualify for it with their POT. Because we stop :30 or 1:00 into the race to start our first walk interval. They don't grasp that the whole point of it is to not go out too fast and bonk before the end. Why can't we all just get along, lol? 

ETA: I start in the rear and off to the side as should all run/walkers. But 99% of the time it is impossible to stay to the side for the whole race.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  
Generally my race pace vs "taking it a bit easier pace" isn't too drastically far apart.   I'm the kind of paced runner that's not the fastest people nor the slowest so my corral position is usually slightly north of the middle and aren't usually the ones to get log-jammed with walkers nor do I have tons of people blazing to push past me.  It's more of a gradual yo-yo of getting passed and passing people at the same time. 
My strategy is usually if I am aiming to PR or push my pace; I hang at the front of the corral I was given, left of center but not all the way left...so that I don't expend too much energy passing too early.  If I think I'm in a corral too high for my ability I try to remind myself that I'm there for a reason, try to pump myself up.
Now if I'm "taking it easier" or easier than what my proof pointed to/not racing, I just go to the very back of my corral and hang out right of center and just let everyone else go.  Did this on my 10k last weekend and ending up being just fine settling in with like paced people before even the first mile marker.  Pretty sure faster people from the corral behind me caught and passed me, but I wasn't in their way.  I think that's just a function of being a true middle of the packer.  Plus I always remind myself that to attempt to negative split, you will have people blaze past you that will finish with the exact same of time or slower if they also burn out.  
If I'm running with other people that are slower then I just go back to where they want to go.
I think that a single person running by themselves can maneuver better than a group of people so I feel like I'm more cautious about getting out of everyones way when running with friends.


----------



## Barca33Runner

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Is it ok if you qualified for a higher corral but are planning on running a slower pace to stay in that corral?



I think if you qualify for a corral and use proper race etiquette (this is likely another murky subject) that you can run a slower pace without negatively affecting other runners. I tend to think that issues arise because of problematic/inconsiderate runners regardless of whether they started in the "right" corral or not.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Disney, yes, but move to the back of the corral.  Anything else, no.


----------



## Sailormoon2

QUOTD: For Disney races I 100% I stay in my assigned corral, I finish Disney races significantly slower than normal races becasue I stop for all.the.characters, which I can only do by having that earlier corral placement. However I still run my regular pace between those stops!

In all other races I usually drop back a corral or two, to force myself to start to more slowly then build to my race pace. The chip time is when I cross the start line, so it doesn't hurt my finishing time to do this.


----------



## roxymama

I do have to add that sometimes when races are soooo large (like rundisney) that you start getting into the over 30-50 minutes to stand around after the first corral goes off for those towards the middle or back of the field after you've already been standing around waiting for the official start...that's so annoying and exhausting!!  But maybe its because I'm a nervous wreck before races and I'm impatient.  Because I'm a rule-follower I have a hard time with the concept of sneaking into a better corral to start sooner, so instead I bust my backside to get good proofs (which in turn helps me have the fitness to belong in that corral anyways) but I could see being more turned off by some of the big races if I had to wait around longer.  Just being honest.    I haaaaaate waiting before a race.  Haaaaate it!!!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I think it really depends on the race and pace. Are you in the 7:00 mile corral but plan on running 10:00 at a normal (non-disney) race? Move back. Usually people submit times for some type of advantage and in the case of many disney runners, that advantage is shorter lines for or the ability to make characters stops. And in the case, stay in the corral you earned and enjoy! (Just make sure to exercise common course courtesy...  )


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> Just being honest. I haaaaaate waiting before a race. Haaaaate it!!!!


You must love this about Disney races.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Is it ok if you qualified for a higher corral but are planning on running a slower pace to stay in that corral?


I think so yes. Now as a courtesy for running that slower pace I wouldn't start at the front of that corral but instead in the middle or near the back. My main races are Disney and they focus on walk/run of course so lots of people are doing that throughout the entire race.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Z-Knight said:


> then driving to LAX (1 hr drive)



Erg... So. LAX is an hour from Disneyland on a _really good day_, which is like a unicorn when it comes to LA traffic... Can you get a flight from SNA instead? That's much closer, and much less of a pain to get in and out of. 



LSUlakes said:


> I highly recommend a BOB!



I have a Revolution Flex and I love it. The adjustable handlebar is awesome, given that @MoanasPapa is 8 inches taller than me. I got the weather shield for it, too, and have found that it's great to keep my kiddo snug on cooler days. If you have an REI near you, check out their garage sales - I definitely helped talk a guy in to getting one on huge discount shortly after I got mine.


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> You must love this about Disney races.



OMG I am so glad I found @Ariel484 before Tink because if I was all by myself when they delayed the start like 9 minutes it would've felt like forever instead of going by quicker.  If I was back in the last corral I probably would have had to go to the bathroom 20 times from shear nerves.  So pro-tip...find dis-board members at as many race starts as possible!


----------



## Waiting2goback

PCFriar80 said:


> Okay, I need some advice.  I normally wouldn't do this but appreciate the input and insight on the thread.  I've been battling a nagging calf injury for over 2 months.  I took almost a month off from running, substituting biking and walking [no pain].  I started up running a couple of miles 3 times a week and was doing okay, and then today got the sharp pain again.  I've been icing, stretching and definitely not running the way I used to.  So, I know if I go to the doctor they'll say rest and ice.  I was thinking maybe a compression sleeve would help with the recovery?  I'm facing another 2 -3  weeks of rest knowing that I'm not completely healed so would appreciate any thoughts on the value and impact of compression sleeves or socks to tame the pain.  Thanks!



You don't know what the doctor will say.  I told myself the same thing when my ankle hurt.  Oh, they will tell me to rest and ice it.  I almost fell off my chair when he told me I had a torn tendon.  I would go, have it checked out.  Worst case is they say it's fine and you feel better running knowing you're not doing more damage.  



JulieODC said:


> Sorry to hear that - about the kidney stones and awkward family situation! Hope you are feeling better soon.


Thanks.  I am going back to the OR tomorrow to remove the stent.  Hopefully I am back to normal soon and ready to run in a coup,e of days.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Many people have used DopeyBadger's services to great effect and others have used other coaches. Have you found having a coach has helped your training significantly? Have you had to try different coaches until one clicked?
> 
> Yet again today we have another great suggestion from a fellow poster on the forum. Thanks for the suggestion!!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I had a plan from DopeyBadger, but was not able to follow it to the end. It is a solid plan though, it just wasnt in the cards for me at that time. I have used other coaches in the past, which helped me to get to long distance running. But beyond that entry level information, I found the coach and I disagreed on the best way to proceed and ended up consulting other experienced runners to help develop my plans. As of late, running has taken a back seat. I plan to return to running after DS is born. Seems like a terrible idea, but it is the current plan.


I had every intention of asking @DopeyBadger to work with me this year.  I wanted a killer POT for my October race so I could get a great corral for January.  But, nothing is going as planned this year.  I am hoping I am done with set backs this year and I can get back at it next week.  Maybe next year I can trouble him for a plan.  I would probably never hire a coach though.  I am not good at asking for help.  



LSUlakes said:


> I hear riding the Mine Train will help with passing a kidney stone... Obviously a trip to WDW is in order! Crazy about the vacation. Hope you feel better sooner than later!
> 
> 
> 
> I know going to the Dr seems like you will get the same answer you already have, which is rest/ice. Perhaps its still worth a trip as it could be something more serious that the Dr could help you out with. Or you will be told to do what you are already doing? The Dr may just prescribe you some high doses or anti-inflammatory meds as well. That would help, but rest, unfortunately is most likely the best cure. Regardless of what direction you go with, I hope you calf gets better sooner than later!



I would love to go to Disney.  I have been stressed all year with the divorce, injuries, etc...   I was looking for a long weekend in Sept/Oct to go to MNSSHP but when I think I will be there just a couple months later anyway the expense makes no sense.  



PrincessV said:


> Ugh, if ever you _needed_ to run, right?! Hang in there - you'll get back to it soon enough!
> 
> 
> If you're dealing with a pull or strain, it may help. But if you have an actual tear, that really does need rest. Sorry to say, but that's a long time without resolution: I'd see a doctor at this point.



I remember sharing my family story on the TOT thread.  You were on it, not sure if you remember or not.  I won't bore everyone on here with it.  But I swore I would never talk to them again after they sued me but I'm seeing things differently now that the black cloud of my future ex-wife is moved on.  The kids said they wanted to meet their grandparents.  I had my oldest write a note saying if they wanted to meet the grandkids to text me before I left.  Well, they texted me and I went to see them with the kids.   It went better than expected but I'm still on the defensive.  Not sure I can ever fully trust them.  We'll see what the future holds.  I may never hear from them again.


----------



## The Expert

ATYQOTD: Missed the big @DopeyBadger party yesterday, apparently. I'm yet another who has been kindly helped by three of his plans so far. I'm afraid I'm a pretty poor example of a DB trainee, though, as I don't always follow the plans very well. Last fall it was an injury that got in the way, but this summer (as I posted a few days ago in the regrets response), it's been all lack of mental game. I find that even if I get off track, however, it really helps to have some sort of guideline. And he's great about adjusting to what you can realistically do, both pace and workout wise and just life schedule in general. THANK YOU!

ATTQOTD: For runDisney, I will stay in the faster corral but start toward the back and be hyper aware of runners trying to get by me. For another race where I'm not padding for stops, I'd probably drop back to a more appropriate corral.


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> OMG I am so glad I found @Ariel484 before Tink because if I was all by myself when they delayed the start like 9 minutes it would've felt like forever instead of going by quicker.  If I was back in the last corral I probably would have had to go to the bathroom 20 times from shear nerves.  So pro-tip...find dis-board members at as many race starts as possible!


Bonus if that DISBoards member is nervous around new people and gets extra chatty when they are nervous!   Guaranteed to distract you from your own nerves!

ATTQTOD: I earn my corral placement, I take it.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Is it ok if you qualified for a higher corral but are planning on running a slower pace to stay in that corral?



Is it okay?  Sure.  However, as others have mentioned, you need to decide if it's best for all involved.  If you will be running 30-60 seconds per mile slower than your race pace, then I think it is fine to stay in your assigned corral.  If slower than that, you may want to move back to keep from becoming part of the congestion problem.  Plus, if you are truly planning on running 1+ minutes per mile slower than race pace, why would you care about being in an earlier corral since you aren't running it for time?

I do also agree that runDisney races are different, and most folks should start in their assigned corral regardless of their planned pace.  The vast majority of runners are not trying to race at runDisney events.  I previously posted the following analysis after the 2016 SWDS half marathon which shows that most runners in each corral ran slower than the corral cutoff times.

 

In fact, the corral average finisher times were higher than the respective corral cutoff times for every corral except the back three (J, K & L).  You can ignore the shading in this table... that was part of a different discussion.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (yesterday): I am a day late, but I am currently using my first @DopeyBadger plan after following mostly Higdon plans in the past. I am only about one month in, but I am loving it so far. I like having a plan, and having one that tells me exactly what paces and distances to run is fantastic. Hopefully it will bring me success in my first marathon in November. He has been so patient and easy to work with, even with the self-doubt I have had in some of the plans he has for me. I am just so appreciative and amazed that he is willing to help so many people out without charging anything. So amazing!

ATTQOTD (today): For Disney runs, I always start out in the corral I am assigned because I normally always work really hard to earn a spot in an early corral. However, since I normally plan to run slower and stop for pictures, I will start at the back of the corral. All of my local races don't have corrals, but I try to start somewhat near the front since I race most of them. If I plan to take it easy, I will start at the back. I do get a little frustrated when people start at the front and start out walking or running at a much slower pace than the people around them (especially if I get stuck behind them and it throws off my pace). I guess I just don't understand why if you know you aren't trying to place that you wouldn't start near the middle or back?


----------



## FredtheDuck

opusone said:


> I previously posted the following analysis after the 2016 SWDS half marathon which shows that most runners in each corral ran slower than the corral cutoff times.



I probably wasn't yet on this board when you posted this, but I just wanted to say that it is super interesting, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## LSUlakes

For the last race weekend of July we have the following folks with races:

29 - @Baloo in MI - Loopty Loop 12 hr Race (50 Mi / N/A)
29 - @michigandergirl  - Color Run 5k (NG / N/A)
29 - @GollyGadget  - Bix 7 (59:57 / N/A)
30 - @Miranda  - Six03 Summerfest 10k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you need to make a revision to your race goal or anything else let me know. If anyone else has a race they would like added to this weekend, let me know and I will add it to the list! Good luck and we all look forward to hearing about how the race went!


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: Good points made by everyone!  Did it for the SWLS Half because I was almost 2 months pregnant and promised my DH I would run a slower pace after accidentally almost AG placing during the 10k.  I went to the back and tried to run on the side, but found everyone was using the side to outmaneuver slower runners, so I just found a slower pack and stuck with them. Saw some people in the front of Corral A who immediately walked when the race began (3-5 abreast), so I didn't feel so bad about what I was doing.  Anyways for non-rD races, I would have dropped corrals.



LSUlakes said:


> The important question is, have you picked up your running stroller yet? I highly recommend a BOB! I got a great deal on a side by side from a coworker last week. Brand new the double stroller is $600+, Sold me his used one that his wife used less than 6 times for $200. Win for the bank account!!! The single one I had was very easy to run with, but the double I have been told is like running with a sail. Guess that will make me a better runner then.



Haha!  I think running with a stroller is good training because they can be super to hard push!  I almost bought a BOB or running stroller with my first, but luckily I didn't because he HATED strollers.  Only lasted a quarter mile before wailing.  Also the hills in my neighborhood, his colic, and lack of sidewalks made for a miserable mix.  Hopefully this one will be better!  The guy in the grocery store mentioned a couple that runs the trails with an infant and he said the baby was just a month old - I've seen them, and that couple really zooms!


----------



## LSUlakes

OFF TOPIC:
Did yall hear about the fair ride incident at the Ohio State fair yesterday? I cant say I recommend watching the video of it. Not that you see exactly what happens, but your mind fills in the missing parts and its a bit disturbing. Any Ohio folks on here go to the fair?


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Is it ok if you qualified for a higher corral but are planning on running a slower pace to stay in that corral?



At Disney I will start in the corral I am assigned to, but I will try to line up in that corral in the appropriate spot as far as pace. If I am on the slow side of the corral limits I will head towards the back, if I feel I am going to have a good day I will go in the middle. You will never find me in the front! haha. Local races are typically just put yourself where you feel like. With those I usually just scoot to the middle and to the right. Sometimes they have pace flags up at the start to give you a general idea of where you should be and with that I definitely line up appropriately to my pace. I also like to stay to the right the best I can, just to stay out of the way! If a local race is corralled, I will do the same as I do at Disney.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> Did yall hear about the fair ride incident at the Ohio State fair yesterday? I cant say I recommend watching the video of it. Not that you see exactly what happens, but your mind fills in the missing parts and its a bit disturbing. Any Ohio folks on here go to the fair?


Yes, saw the video too... freaked me out and I never go to local or state fairs. Those poor people, I can't imagine going through that or watching that happen. So scary and sad.


----------



## Miranda

LSUlakes said:


> For the last race weekend of July we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 29 - @Baloo in MI - Loopty Loop 12 hr Race (50 Mi / N/A)
> 29 - @michigandergirl  - Color Run 5k (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @GollyGadget  - Bix 7 (59:57 / N/A)
> 30 - @Miranda  - Six03 Summerfest 10k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you need to make a revision to your race goal or anything else let me know. If anyone else has a race they would like added to this weekend, let me know and I will add it to the list! Good luck and we all look forward to hearing about how the race went!


I am shooting for 1:25:00 for my 10K on Sunday and I feel like even that is optimistic. As mentioned previously, this course is hilly and I'm barely back into running after 5 weeks off completely and 5 runs in the past 3 weeks, the longest being last night @ 3.8 miles.  I have no idea how much I'll end up walking and I'm currently run/walking at a strugglebus pace of like 13:15.


----------



## Z-Knight

FredtheDuck said:


> Erg... So. LAX is an hour from Disneyland on a _really good day_, which is like a unicorn when it comes to LA traffic... Can you get a flight from SNA instead? That's much closer, and much less of a pain to get in and out of.



Heck, even better!!! The flight from Houston to SNA is cheaper than to LAX by $6 (and the SNA to Las Vegas is cheaper)...so score!!! Thanks. Now I just need to pull the trigger and register I guess....


----------



## cburnett11

jmasgat said:


> For my upcoming "return to marathon", and for no negative reason with FIRST, I decided to try Hanson's. I am 10 weeks in, and things are fine--I can run 6 days/week and have had no setbacks (although some days are a little more fatiguing than others).....but I am still not entirely convinced it will produce the result I desire. I can't entirely see how running slower--at all levels--than I have before will lead me to my goal.



I was pretty skeptical myself.  What I did last year was almost pure Hanson and I had very good results.  Admittedly I had never really done any speed-work or much tempo before starting it, so I was going to get some improvements from a more robust plan vs. my history.  But after reading their book, countless emails with DB, and then perusing the internet for reviews of people who used it (it seems like most of the negative reviews decided to go rogue a bit on the plan so I'm not sure their opinions count that much), I got very confident in what I was doing.  After I got about midway through the plan, the workouts weren't too bad... especially as summer started waning.  But the cumulative fatigue is real and somehow that abbreviated taper worked very well for me.  My marathon was on a Sunday, but I still felt fatigued on Thursday during my Easy run.  I had read that this wouldn't go away until I was almost in my corral.  Friday was a good bit better.  Saturday I did a shakeout run and it felt amazing.  By Sunday I'm not sure my feet were even touching the ground as I walked to the staging area.  My main issue with the race was that I might've felt "too good" and didn't reign in my excitement for the first few miles.  It probably cost me some overall time, but I was very pleased with how things went.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Is it ok if you qualified for a higher corral but are planning on running a slower pace to stay in that corral?


This is a very timely question for me. I'm in the camp of if you qualified to be there, you can stay there. It's no secret that the earlier corrals are less congested and you earned it. Just try to be polite and stay to the side if you can.

What really gets my goat are races that corral based on estimated finishing time but no proof. My race this weekend has HUGE crowding issues and most of it is due to the corralling. Veterans knows if they fudge their finishing time a bit they'll be placed better. This makes for 7 min milers surrounded by 12 min milers, etc. Over time, I've learned to just deal with it and get a good chuckle out of all the stressed quicker runners trying to weave through the slower ones. But I do still really wish they'd fix the issue as it'd make the start much much more enjoyable.


----------



## preciouspups

Taking a break from work to check in a little bit.  I've decided to register for a local half marathon here in February.  It isn't Princess or Gasparilla by any means but it is cheap and I know the route.  I'm trying to decide if I want to do the Galloway or the Higdon training plan.  Or just wing it and do my own thing  - run until I'm tired and walk until I feel like running again.  LOL!  

I also need to figure out how to train this girl to run with me.  Right now we are still working on walking without dragging mom down the road.  She is very sweet but she can also give a vicious bark and show some teeth when she wants to I think she will be a good training partner.  Also, I need to exhaust her!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Is it ok if you qualified for a higher corral but are planning on running a slower pace to stay in that corral?



Certainly! You earned it, so you might as well take it. 



run.minnie.miles said:


> You must love this about Disney races.



Done properly, your wait time in your corral to start a race over marathon weekend can be less than 10 minutes, sometimes even less than 5. Not for the faint of heart, though, as you trade the tedium of waiting for the potential stress of missing your start.


----------



## GollyGadget

preciouspups said:


> I also need to figure out how to train this girl to run with me.  Right now we are still working on walking without dragging mom down the road.  She is very sweet but she can also give a vicious bark and show some teeth when she wants to I think she will be a good training partner.  Also, I need to exhaust her!  View attachment 256441


Does she pull even while running? My dog was a terrible walker. I started running with her and since that was more her pace she wasn't pulling as much. After some practice, she rarely pulls now, running or walking.


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> Did yall hear about the fair ride incident at the Ohio State fair yesterday? I cant say I recommend watching the video of it. Not that you see exactly what happens, but your mind fills in the missing parts and its a bit disturbing. Any Ohio folks on here go to the fair?



Yes, I didn't mean to see it, but they showed it on GMA and I guess I missed the warning about what they were fixing to show. So incredibly sad. I cannot imagine being a parent of a child on that ride and having to watch that happen. I have not been to that fair, but I have ridden that exact ride before and will never do it again. I pray for the people injured and the family of the person who passed away. Such a horrible situation.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: I'm in the camp of if you earned it, then its fine to take the corral spot. Regardless though, use good running etiquette if walking or running with others!


----------



## roxymama

GollyGadget said:


> This is a very timely question for me. I'm in the camp of if you qualified to be there, you can stay there. It's no secret that the earlier corrals are less congested and you earned it. Just try to be polite and stay to the side if you can.
> 
> What really gets my goat are races that corral based on estimated finishing time but no proof. My race this weekend has HUGE crowding issues and most of it is due to the corralling. Veterans knows if they fudge their finishing time a bit they'll be placed better. This makes for 7 min milers surrounded by 12 min milers, etc. Over time, I've learned to just deal with it and get a good chuckle out of all the stressed quicker runners trying to weave through the slower ones. But I do still really wish they'd fix the issue as it'd make the start much much more enjoyable.



Rock n Roll is crazy lenient on this topic.  I once wanted to change hubby's corral to reflect his current fitness at the expo and had his race proof on my phone ready to go and they were like "what corral you like and pointed to a map of the start line area"  I could have said I'd take like corral 2 and they'd have been like "great, here you go"  Luckily, I knew better than to do that.  But can you imagine if rundisney took that approach?  Eep!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Is it ok if you qualified for a higher corral but are planning on running a slower pace to stay in that corral?


ATTQOTD: Oh boy... corral discussions can get scary! My take (on Disney races)? Unless you're going to be moving a LOT slower than your assigned corral assumes (like, a 16:00/mi pace in corral A), it makes very little difference. Because from my vantage point as a mid- to back-of the packer, I can attest that within a few miles, the crowd at any given point includes nearly every corral in the race. Early corral ppl who run fast but make a gazillion stops wind up with a much slower pace than they actually _run_, and slower ppl form back corrals skip stops to stay ahead of the sweep; it's all a big ol' melting pot of speeds pretty early on. I've personally been one of the slowest ppl in my corral, and one of the fastest in my corral, and I couldn't honestly tell much difference between the two experiences: there's _always_ someone faster who will pass me and someone slower that I pass. So long as we're all paying attention and exercising proper traffic management skills, we can all get along. 



LSUlakes said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> Did yall hear about the fair ride incident at the Ohio State fair yesterday? I cant say I recommend watching the video of it. Not that you see exactly what happens, but your mind fills in the missing parts and its a bit disturbing. Any Ohio folks on here go to the fair?


I saw that, too. So upsetting.


----------



## GollyGadget

roxymama said:


> Rock n Roll is crazy lenient on this topic.  I once wanted to change hubby's corral to reflect his current fitness at the expo and had his race proof on my phone ready to go and they were like "what corral you like and pointed to a map of the start line area"  I could have said I'd take like corral 2 and they'd have been like "great, here you go"  Luckily, I knew better than to do that.  But can you imagine if rundisney took that approach?  Eep!


I don't want to imagine that! I guess that's the bright side of this topic. Sure, it's a pain to correct if there's an error but at least they base the corrals on more than someone's word.


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> Rock n Roll is crazy lenient on this topic.  I once wanted to change hubby's corral to reflect his current fitness at the expo and had his race proof on my phone ready to go and they were like "what corral you like and pointed to a map of the start line area"  I could have said I'd take like corral 2 and they'd have been like "great, here you go"  Luckily, I knew better than to do that.  But can you imagine if rundisney took that approach?  Eep!



That pretty much mirrors my experience with RnR.  I was in Corral 6 based on a 2:00 estimate at registration and decided on a whim at the expo to see if I could upgrade based on my recent PoT effort.  The conversation was pretty much "where do you want to start?" with no proof asked for.  I ended up moving up to Corral 3.  For what it's worth, I ended up running within a minute of my PR from 2-3 weeks before so it was a totally legit placement!


----------



## dis_or_dat

Just met one of my local running heroes. Turns out our kids go to the same camp. We both went out for a run after drop off at the same time and returned at the same time and struck up a conversation.  I think she ran 10-15 miles in the same time I ran 2.5    She's a few years older than me, but runs a sub 3:00 marathon! Wow, she's amazing (and very nice)!

RnR SF allows slower runners in a special corral that starts even before Corral A/1 so that they don't get swept.  Does that happen at all RnRs?


----------



## ZellyB

Ditto most others - if you earned a corral then use it.  Particularly at Disney races I find it matters little.  My overall pace will be MUCH slower than my actual moving pace, so finish times rarely have anything to do with the pace you are moving while running if you get photos.  My moving pace is generally in line with the corral in which I'm placed, so inevitably, we end up surrounded by corrals with folks who presumably run slower than us. For us at least, Disney races are not about pace although I know that's not true of everyone.  That's where race etiquette becomes important.  I try to be very cognizant of those around me and I assure that I'm not impeding someone's progress whenever possible.  On the same topic, though, I've seen many faster runners who exhibit horrible race etiquette.  We all share the race course and your race at at 9 m/m pace is no more important than mine at a 11 m/m pace (neither of us are winning this thing).  Your desire for a safe and fun race has no greater priority than mine simply because you run faster, so when there are fast runners who create dangerous situations by weaving and bobbing when the course simply is too crowded to allow for safe passing, they are equally at fault for poor race form.  *rant over*


----------



## Nole95

I feel if you earned that corral placement, then you get to stay in that corral.  However, if you know you will be running slower than your POT, then just follow proper race etiquette.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Is it ok if you qualified for a higher corral but are planning on running a slower pace to stay in that corral?


I usually end up dropping back a few corrals to run with my wife at Disney races, but I still put in my own qualifying times and "claim" my earned corral though.  Is that wrong since I know I'm not going to use my corral spot?  Am I taking it away from someone else?  I claim it though as I did earn it and if my wife were to get hurt and be unable to run I would want to start in the proper corral.


----------



## GollyGadget

ZellyB said:


> Ditto most others - if you earned a corral then use it.  Particularly at Disney races I find it matters little.  My overall pace will be MUCH slower than my actual moving pace, so finish times rarely have anything to do with the pace you are moving while running if you get photos.  My moving pace is generally in line with the corral in which I'm placed, so inevitably, we end up surrounded by corrals with folks who presumably run slower than us. For us at least, Disney races are not about pace although I know that's not true of everyone.  That's where race etiquette becomes important.  I try to be very cognizant of those around me and I assure that I'm not impeding someone's progress whenever possible.  On the same topic, though, I've seen many faster runners who exhibit horrible race etiquette.  We all share the race course and your race at at 9 m/m pace is no more important than mine at a 11 m/m pace (neither of us are winning this thing).  Your desire for a safe and fun race has no greater priority than mine simply because you run faster, so when there are fast runners who create dangerous situations by weaving and bobbing when the course simply is too crowded to allow for safe passing, they are equally at fault for poor race form.  *rant over*


You are absolutely right that race etiquette goes both ways.


----------



## Wendy98

One of the few times I planned to run slower, the pace still qualified to be in that corral.  I don't see anything wrong with not running the pace of your assigned corral.  I question if you plan to run, say 2 minutes/mile slower for something like injury.  If you are that injured, you probably should plan on sitting the marathon or half marathon out so you don't permanently screw your body up.

Let me sing the Boston praises again and their strict corralling.  Four waves, with 9 corrals in each.  EVERYONE around you runs your pace.  It is a mob of people.  I would be scared not to run that pace for fear of being stampeded.  Many times I have been elbowed in the chest or neck, had the back of my shoe stepped on, or stepped on the person in front of me.  It takes a long time for it to open up.  I had a similar experience at Peachtree a couple of years ago--mass people.   Most races it isn't an issue since I am up front

[Q


UOTE="GollyGadget, post: 57966589, member: 594595"]What really gets my goat are races that corral based on estimated finishing time but no proof. My race this weekend has HUGE crowding issues and most of it is due to the corralling. Veterans knows if they fudge their finishing time a bit they'll be placed better. This makes for 7 min milers surrounded by 12 min milers, etc. Over time, I've learned to just deal with it and get a good chuckle out of all the stressed quicker runners trying to weave through the slower ones. But I do still really wish they'd fix the issue as it'd make the start much much more enjoyable.[/QUOTE]

I don't get that at all.  How many first timers run a good 5k and then have lofty goals for a half or full marathon?  This was my biggest frustration when I did NYC marathon.  I got in as a time qualifier, but you were corralled based on estimated finish times.  That bridge at the beginning was so congested with NO way to get around.  People STARTING the race walking (and I was in the first wave).  The course didn't open up until mile 8.  Lots of frustration that race.



CheapRunnerMike said:


> I usually end up dropping back a few corrals to run with my wife at Disney races, but I still put in my own qualifying times and "claim" my earned corral though.  Is that wrong since I know I'm not going to use my corral spot?  Am I taking it away from someone else?  I claim it though as I did earn it and if my wife were to get hurt and be unable to run I would want to start in the proper corral.


. No, you are making more space for me!  I have dropped back to run with one of my kids before.



LSUlakes said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> Did yall hear about the fair ride incident at the Ohio State fair yesterday? I cant say I recommend watching the video of it. Not that you see exactly what happens, but your mind fills in the missing parts and its a bit disturbing. Any Ohio folks on here go to the fair?



This really hits close to home.  The Ohio State Fair is about 2 hours from me, although I have never been to it.  I have friends that were planning a trip and now they aren't going.  We have season passes for Kings Island which has a similar ride that had the accident.  I keep thinking that rides that get packed up and moved frequently surely aren't as safe as the ones that are permanently installed.  Not sure when we'll be back to Kings Island.


----------



## camaker

Wendy98 said:


> One of the few times I planned to run slower, the pace still qualified to be in that corral.  I don't see anything wrong with not running the pace of your assigned corral.  I question if you plan to run, say 2 minutes/mile slower for something like injury.  If you are that injured, you probably should plan on sitting the marathon or half marathon out so you don't permanently screw your body up.



Not necessarily.  After my torn hamstring, I had to take ~8 weeks off of running entirely.  After that, though, I was cleared to resume running starting at 1:00 running/4:00 walking intervals.  Every few weeks I was allowed to increase the run/walk ratio if I had no setbacks.  When WDWMW rolled around, I had worked through a couple of increases and was able to use 1:00/2:30 or 1:00/3:00 intervals.  As a result, I ended up running 12:00 min/mile paces instead of my normal 9-10:00 min/mile paces.  I was medically cleared to do the races by my PT and completed them with no issues or setbacks.  I know I'm probably the exception to the rule you're throwing out there, but I don't think it's a good catch-all rule.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Many people have used DopeyBadger's services to great effect and others have used other coaches. Have you found having a coach has helped your training significantly? Have you had to try different coaches until one clicked?
> 
> Yet again today we have another great suggestion from a fellow poster on the forum. Thanks for the suggestion!!



Not for running but I did have a private lesson with a swimming coach and will be doing a 5 week freestyle stroke clinic.  I have used on of the Hal Higdon plans for each of my marathons and am using a slightly modified Advanced 1 now (I add a second non-running day on Mondays).



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Is it ok if you qualified for a higher corral but are planning on running a slower pace to stay in that corral?
> 
> Todays question is yet again another suggestion from a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!!



I'm going to echo others and say it depends.  You need to take into account the race itself, which corral you qualified for, how much slower than qualifying pace you will go, and how you will start the first few miles.

If you qualified in the A corral but plan on running a minute a mile slower than you qualified I think you should drop back for everyone's safety.  If you qualified in a middle corral and plan to run about 30 seconds slower it is less important.  I think it also depends on how you plan to start.  If you are going to start at about your normal pace but drop back down mid race then I think go with where you qualified.  Just as important though is where you start in your corral.  If you know you are going to g out slower you can always just move to the back of the corral you qualified for.  No need to tow the line at the very front when you know you will just be a moving obstacle.



LSUlakes said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> Did yall hear about the fair ride incident at the Ohio State fair yesterday? I cant say I recommend watching the video of it. Not that you see exactly what happens, but your mind fills in the missing parts and its a bit disturbing. Any Ohio folks on here go to the fair?



I did hear about it.  I go to my county fair but never the state fair, just not my jam as the kids say (15 years ago).  I love thrill rides and have had a season pass in the past for Cedar Point but I just don't trust temporary thrill rides.  I'll loop Millennium Force for 24 hours but you would have to lead me onto a temporary moderate thrill ride by gunpoint.


----------



## DIS-OH

LSUlakes said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> Did yall hear about the fair ride incident at the Ohio State fair yesterday? I cant say I recommend watching the video of it. Not that you see exactly what happens, but your mind fills in the missing parts and its a bit disturbing. Any Ohio folks on here go to the fair?




I live about 25 miles south of Columbus and have never missed an Ohio State Fair, going to my first one before I was a year old. 

We skip the Midway rides though...so many other things we'd rather do.

Local news coverage has been near constant.   Some of the injured were not on the ride, but waiting to ride and were struck with debris. 

The ride was inspected by the Ohio Dept of Ag several times, during set up and after.   Current speculation is material fatigue, but more investigation will take place.

The young man who died was a rising High School senior and had recently enlisted in the Marine Corps. 

Thoughts and prayers to his family and friends as well as those who were injured.


----------



## jmasgat

dis_or_dat said:


> RnR SF allows slower runners in a special corral that starts even before Corral A/1 so that they don't get swept.  Does that happen at all RnRs?



I can't even begin to imagine how that works unless they start them a half hour in advance on a wide course with plenty of room to pass.  I applaud the effort made to accommodate slower runners, but this seems like it could be a recipe for disaster.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Answer to the last couple of questions:
1) I've never used a coach.  I'm weirdly independent and love to tinker with my training schedule and write out multiple calendars with it (sometimes when someone has told me what to do, my rebellious side kicks in and I reject it.  Like I have a hard time reading books that are given to me, because then it feels like a chore and not something I chose to do . . . I know it's a me problem!).  I'm sure I would get 100% better results with a professional's plan (which I totally would put @DopeyBadger as a professional.  The way he has given of his time to so many to help them pursue their racing goals is amazing!!), so maybe one of these days I'll go that route.

2) I agree that whatever corral you've earned, you can use!  My only experience of being corralled is at Disney.  Common sense and courtesy should always be used.  Being around different abilities at races and all of us supporting each other is one of my favorite things about racing!





DIS-OH said:


> I live about 25 miles south of Columbus and have never missed an Ohio State Fair, going to my first one before I was a year old.
> 
> We skip the Midway rides though...so many other things we'd rather do.
> 
> Local news coverage has been near constant.   Some of the injured were not on the ride, but waiting to ride and were struck with debris.
> 
> The ride was inspected by the Ohio Dept of Ag several times, during set up and after.   Current speculation is material fatigue, but more investigation will take place.
> 
> The young man who died was a rising High School senior and had recently enlisted in the Marine Corps.
> 
> Thought and prayers to his family and friends as well as those who were injured.



Such a sad, sad story. I flipped off the news during breakfast, because I knew this story would come up and didn't want my kids to see it.  There are so many things for kids to be scared of now!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

LSUlakes said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> Did yall hear about the fair ride incident at the Ohio State fair yesterday? I cant say I recommend watching the video of it. Not that you see exactly what happens, but your mind fills in the missing parts and its a bit disturbing. Any Ohio folks on here go to the fair?



we are friends with a family that this happened to 16 years ago at our county fair.  We became friends about 8 years ago, so I'm not sure the exact age their son was, maybe 7 or 8. The other 2 children were also on the ride, they were probably 5 - 6 years old at the time.  Every year during the fair I think about the boy who died.  After we met I asked the mom about her children and she said, my eldest died... I knew before she finished it was her son. 

I had never gone to the fair, and never will (it is partly because it is a matter of personal pride.  We are transplants, and it is a tradition that we never adopted).  His death 16 years ago was enough to convince me to never ride a ride at a carnival/fair.


----------



## DopeyBadger

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> 1) I've never used a coach. I'm weirdly independent and love to tinker with my training schedule and write out multiple calendars with it (sometimes when someone has told me what to do, my rebellious side kicks in and I reject it. Like I have a hard time reading books that are given to me, because then it feels like a chore and not something I chose to do . . . I know it's a me problem!). I'm sure I would get 100% better results with a professional's plan (which I totally would put @DopeyBadger as a professional. The way he has given of his time to so many to help them pursue their racing goals is amazing!!), so maybe one of these days I'll go that route.





So if we ever work together I'll need to come up with some method to make my ideas actually your ideas...    Also, appreciate the vote of confidence, but most certainly not a professional by any standard.  But I'm certainly happy to help!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

DopeyBadger said:


> So if we ever work together I'll need to come up with some method to make my ideas actually your ideas...    Also, appreciate the vote of confidence, but most certainly not a professional by any standard.  But I'm certainly happy to help!


haha I'm realizing that I've very similar to a stubborn toddler in this way!


----------



## LSUlakes

With the latest somewhat controversial QOTD and the sad fair incident, I am thankful that today is finally a "fun Friday QOTD". I know I am responsible for the topics, but after reading all the responses, I feel like the thread is kinda in a dark place. So! Here it is: What is something at the Disney Parks that you talk highly about to friends, family, ect and they go and ride, eat, experience what you talk them about. When you ask them about it they are not as nearly excited about it as you are? 

ATTQOTD: I LOVE the cinnamon rolls at Gastons Tavern!!!!!! So much so, that my local friends that go, I try to get them to get one on their last day and bring one back to me. Of course they try it and the answer is "It's good, but not nearly as good as you made it out to be." Then I am crushed... It's on my absolutely must do list each visit to MK. On our last trip I got 3 of them to go plus one to eat right before it closed. Walking around the park with 4 to go boxes from Gastons to Space Mountain will get you some special looks. lol Did I mention I love the cinnamon rolls at Gastons? Well I do!!!!!!


----------



## ZellyB

Good question!!

I remember telling my sister how much we love Philharmagic, so when she went with us a couple of years ago, she was all set to see it.  After the show, she was like, "It was cute, but not as great as you said it was."  I was so sad she didn't love it like I do.

In a bit of a reverse on this, the first year we went to WDW was with my SIL/BIL and their family.  They'd gone a couple of times before and convinced us that AK is at best a half-day park and not very good, so we only planned a half day there.  We ended up LOVING it (still my favorite park) and were so disappointed we hadn't allowed more time there.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> ...sometimes when someone has told me what to do, my rebellious side kicks in and I reject it...



I find having a plan is comforting; one less decision to make every day. I don't have to decide how hard/far to run, I just look at the plan and execute it. It's like having a hotel or dining reservation eases stress.

I'm on week 3 of a @DopeyBadger plan. I view it like he's the architect that's drawn a blueprint and I'm the builder that's going to make the plan a reality.

I'm staying out of the corral/pace discussion, which is probably an answer in itself.


----------



## Nole95

We are big rope drop people.  I can get more done in the first two hours after a park opens than any other time of the day.  We hit rides early with little to no wait, and then use FP+ later in the morning/early afternoon.  I preach this to friends, but some just do not get it or don't want to get up early on their vacation.  That's their right, but I try to tell them that if their priority is to ride as much as possible with as little wait as possible, then a couple of early mornings is well worth it.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I looooove me some disney "mild rides"....the lazy boat rides, or dark rides, etc.  And we all know which ones get long lines (Pan, Frozen) but I also adore the ones that get short lines (Imagination, Mexico boat ride, Small World, People Mover, The Train! etc.)  I'd gladly spend a day doing only this stuff and skip all the E ticket roller coaster type attractions.  Give me short lines and animatronics!!  My husband back when we were dating had told me he'd NEVER gone on PIRATES!!???? even though his family went to disney often.  And he told me that the little dark rides were not really what they went on????!!!!!  I think going back now with our kiddo, that both him and my in-laws now love those rides because they see them through my kiddo's eyes while riding.  
I know there's people who consider some of these rides boring (probably not this crowd) but I can't get enough.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> With the latest somewhat controversial QOTD and the sad fair incident, I am thankful that today is finally a "fun Friday QOTD". I know I am responsible for the topics, but after reading all the responses, I feel like the thread is kinda in a dark place. So! Here it is: What is something at the Disney Parks that you talk highly about to friends, family, ect and they go and ride, eat, experience what you talk them about. When you ask them about it they are not as nearly excited about it as you are?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I LOVE the cinnamon rolls at Gastons Tavern!!!!!! So much so, that my local friends that go, I try to get them to get one on their last day and bring one back to me. Of course they try it and the answer is "It's good, but not nearly as good as you made it out to be." Then I am crushed... It's on my absolutely must do list each visit to MK. On our last trip I got 3 of them to go plus one to eat right before it closed. Walking around the park with 4 to go boxes from Gastons to Space Mountain will get you some special looks. lol Did I mention I love the cinnamon rolls at Gastons? Well I do!!!!!!




I love Fun Fridays! Tower of Terror will forever be my favorite ride and I just don't understand how not everyone feels the same  

On the flip side of this, I had read 1 million times how great "School Bread" is and I was so excited to try it as a treat after the Princess Half. I do not agree about it's greatness. Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## roxymama

I know I already answered, but I thought of another one.  ADRs...why does everyone ask my opinion on best dining places but then NO ONE takes me seriously when I tell them they will probably want to make at least a few ADRs for certain popular places.  I've stopped caring to push it.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  I looooove me some disney "mild rides"....the lazy boat rides, or dark rides, etc.  And we all know which ones get long lines (Pan, Frozen) but I also adore the ones that get short lines (Imagination, Mexico boat ride, Small World, People Mover, The Train! etc.)  I'd gladly spend a day doing only this stuff and skip all the E ticket roller coaster type attractions.  Give me short lines and animatronics!!  My husband back when we were dating had told me he'd NEVER gone on PIRATES!!???? even though his family went to disney often.  And he told me that the little dark rides were not really what they went on????!!!!!  I think going back now with our kiddo, that both him and my in-laws now love those rides because they see them through my kiddo's eyes while riding.
> I know there's people who consider some of these rides boring (probably not this crowd) but I can't get enough.



This is one of my (many many) favorite things about Disney... I can handle (and enjoy) more thrilling rides in the morning, but sometimes after a long day, especially if it's hot, I reallllly love the boat rides.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: Some family friends went to DL for the first time and they really hated it. Hated all the lines to see characters and having the characters leave for a rest and pretending that they were not just people in costumes and saying things like "Pluto needs to go get a drink from his water bowl" etc.  Definitely not Disney people. I had a lot of sads since I grew up with DL and appreciate all those touches.



jmasgat said:


> I can't even begin to imagine how that works unless they start them a half hour in advance on a wide course with plenty of room to pass.  I applaud the effort made to accommodate slower runners, but this seems like it could be a recipe for disaster.



I believe they went about 15-30 min before the first corral.  I think it was so that they could cross the Golden Gate Bridge before being swept, which was very nice of the organizers.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> What is something at the Disney Parks that you talk highly about to friends, family, ect and they go and ride, eat, experience what you talk them about. When you ask them about it they are not as nearly excited about it as you are?


Hmmm good question. I love AK, it is my favorite park but some don't find the enjoyment I do in it. I don't have a lot of experience with this as our good friends are DVC owners and we will travel with them at times. Then my family (grandparents, aunts, uncles, and cousins) have all been going to Disney for a long time as well. I did help a friend recently who went with his family but only went to MK and AK. They enjoyed both but of course didn't like AK nearly as much as MK.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

dis_or_dat said:


> ATTQOTD: Some family friends went to DL for the first time and they really hated it. Hated all the lines to see characters and having the characters leave for a rest and pretending that they were not just people in costumes and saying things like "Pluto needs to go get a drink from his water bowl" etc.  Definitely not Disney people. I had a lot of sads since I grew up with DL and appreciate all those touches.
> 
> I believe they went about 15-30 min before the first corral.  I think it was so that they could cross the Golden Gate Bridge before being swept, which was very nice of the organizers.



Yss! I should change my answer to the people that don't love WDW. I know multiple people that say they would _never_ go back. This makes me sad, but at the same time, if they just would have planned...


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

As a few others have mentioned, I think my main interaction with this type of situation is with people who just, in general, don't like WDW. That's fine, to each their own. I don't really have any attractions, food, etc. that I can recall giving advice/rave reviews about that others have come back to me and said they didn't enjoy. Then again, I don't really offer up a ton of opinions to many people.

On a slightly different note, my family and particularly my nieces and nephews did not enjoy "It's Tough Being a Bug" at all. That is the one attraction where I've gotten the same reaction universally when bringing it up with others after the fact; I've not met one person who has felt the need to do that attraction again and all of the children were scared by it. For me, it is the most perplexing attraction in any of the parks.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Fun question! I've had people tell me they hate staying around for night time shows and/or fireworks and I just don't understand that. 

Hopefully it's OK to share an opposite experience.  My sister has 5 sons and other than going to Disneyland when her first two were toddlers, hadn't been to a theme park at all.  She decided to add a day of MK and a day of Universal on top of their trip to Puerto Rico last winter and I helped her plan and gave her a lot of tips.  The whole family ended up LOVING it!  She repeatedly told me that she thought she just wasn't a theme park type of person, but after this trip realized she just had to plan it right!  They are already planning their next Disney trip for this fall!


----------



## JulieODC

I always send people to try a dole wipe and a grand mariner slushie in france!


----------



## roxymama

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> As a few others have mentioned, I think my main interaction with this type of situation is with people who just, in general, don't like WDW. That's fine, to each their own. I don't really have any attractions, food, etc. that I can recall giving advice/rave reviews about that others have come back to me and said they didn't enjoy. Then again, I don't really offer up a ton of opinions to many people.
> 
> On a slightly different note, my family and particularly my nieces and nephews did not enjoy "It's Tough Being a Bug" at all. That is the one attraction where I've gotten the same reaction universally when bringing it up with others after the fact; I've not met one person who has felt the need to do that attraction again and all of the children were scared by it. For me, it is the most perplexing attraction in any of the parks.



Off topic, but on topic?  At Disneyland over tink weekend, my sister was asked to see a preview of Cars 3 and she said "sure" and then was led into their Tough to Be a Bug theatre where they synced up the theatre effects to Cars 3 scenes (weird pokey thing included.)  Kinda bummed I wasn't with her for that, just because it sounds incredibly odd.


----------



## The Expert

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> (sometimes when someone has told me what to do, my rebellious side kicks in and I reject it.  Like I have a hard time reading books that are given to me, because then it feels like a chore and not something I chose to do . . . I know it's a me problem!)



OMG this is totally me, too! Maybe that's why I have such a hard time following *any* training plan!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> With the latest somewhat controversial QOTD and the sad fair incident, I am thankful that today is finally a "fun Friday QOTD". I know I am responsible for the topics, but after reading all the responses, I feel like the thread is kinda in a dark place. So! Here it is: What is something at the Disney Parks that you talk highly about to friends, family, ect and they go and ride, eat, experience what you talk them about. When you ask them about it they are not as nearly excited about it as you are?



Interestingly enough, we talk up the annual Disney Marathon weekend with our family, specifically our triplet nieces all of the time.  They turn 25 this September and I have offered/challenged them to run the half marathon with us and the incentive being us covering race entry fees, airfare and accommodations.  The offer ends when they turn 30...don't ask me why...I was just having fun with them!  Over the last 12 years or so, they have tracked us and selected our races pictures, so I want to share the experience with them with the incentive mentioned.   Their end of the deal would be to begin running and get comfortable with distances.   They always seem excited when we talk about it, but the running for them has not begun yet.


----------



## GollyGadget

Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> As a few others have mentioned, I think my main interaction with this type of situation is with people who just, in general, don't like WDW. That's fine, to each their own.



I'm in this boat as well. I don't really offer any tips unless someone asks but I do regularly get puzzled looks when people realize that as a dink, we still enjoy Disney. My husband enjoys it a bit less than me but he did admit to his friends recently that there's just something magical about Cinderella's castle.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Like others, I notice it more when talked to a "non-Disney" person. Two of my closest friends fall in to that category, and neither of them could understand why we'd take a one-and-a-half year old there over the summer instead of going to the beach or something.


----------



## Sailormoon2

QUOTD: My DH finds no enjoyment in "dark" coasters, he'll agree Space is alright, but the rest bore him. I am actually interested in seeing this first hand when I take my Dad and his wife for the first time in January. I'm trying really hard not to talk rides up too much, because I don't want it to be a let down.


----------



## girliea

PCFriar80 said:


> Interestingly enough, we talk up the annual Disney Marathon weekend with our family, specifically our triplet nieces all of the time.  They turn 25 this September and I have offered/challenged them to run the half marathon with us and the incentive being us covering race entry fees, airfare and accommodations.  The offer ends when they turn 30...don't ask me why...I was just having fun with them!  Over the last 12 years or so, they have tracked us and selected our races pictures, so I want to share the experience with them with the incentive mentioned.   Their end of the deal would be to begin running and get comfortable with distances.   They always seem excited when we talk about it, but the running for them has not begun yet.



I would like for you to adopt me...I can be your niece!


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Happy Friday all! I've got a google doc that I update somewhat regularly with tips for planning a WDW trip, but at this point, it's just for close friends and family who ask nicely. I keep thinking maybe I should get that sucker published one day?  Anyway, some extended family went to WDW last year, and asked me for advice. [I believe I was deemed the family's "resident mouseketeer"?] So I shared the doc with them, but I don't think they even read it, b/c I heard all about how crowded it was, how they couldn't eat where they wanted to, on and on... 
That really made me mad! 



GollyGadget said:


> I do regularly get puzzled looks when people realize that as a dink, we still enjoy Disney.


Hehe what is a dink? I might be that? Something something, no kids? There are plenty of people in my life who don't really understand my love of the Mouse, especially b/c I don't have kids, but that's okay. When I asked for vacation time for the Jan. race weekend, one of my colleagues said something like, "I'm glad to see that you are taking some time off, even if what makes you happy is going running with a mouse, or whatever it is you do there." She's very sarcastic, and I had a good laugh. She's clearly not a Disney person. =P


----------



## Miranda

sourire said:


> Hehe what is a dink? I might be that? Something something, no kids?


Dual Income, No Kids


----------



## sourire

Miranda said:


> Dual Income, No Kids


Thanks! Never heard that one b4!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: The croissant donut at Be Our Guest! I could eat that thing for breakfast every day of our trip. I told a coworker about it, and while her kids loved it she just thought it was okay. Which is understandable because I eat more like a child than an adult anyway!


----------



## Jules76126

So I absolutely love Stormalong Bay. I know its not a lot of people thing. It crowded, very spread out, etc but we love it. I love that it has many different pools, my sister and I loved the sand pool when we were kids, I love the soft sand at the bottom, and now as an adult, I love that they will delivery me a nice tropical drink as I lounge around. Whenever people ask about Disney, my husband always says "don't bother, she only does the Beach Club". Not true by the way. I have stayed at many other Disney resorts.


----------



## Wendy98

roxymama said:


> I know I already answered, but I thought of another one.  ADRs...why does everyone ask my opinion on best dining places but then NO ONE takes me seriously when I tell them they will probably want to make at least a few ADRs for certain popular places.  I've stopped caring to push it.



I've stopped making suggestions unless I really think someone is listening.  In the end, they all seem to do non-stop character buffets (we rarely do those anymore--overpriced, mediocre food and my kids don't care too much about characters anymore) because they get the meal plan (we did the meal plan once and hated it).



run.minnie.miles said:


> Yss! I should change my answer to the people that don't love WDW. I know multiple people that say they would _never_ go back. This makes me sad, but at the same time, if they just would have planned...



This makes me not want to give people planning help.  I type so much and give tons of tips (only when asked).  Then someone will end up stay 10 miles off property, show up to the parks at noon, make no ADRs, and go spring break week.  No wonder they had a crappy time!  I also think trip planning is different for people who will be "one and done" with Disney, only doing it because everyone has to take their kids at least one time.  We go so often that we can really have a relaxed pace and do some things off the beaten path.



sourire said:


> ATTQOTD: Happy Friday all! I've got a google doc that I update somewhat regularly with tips for planning a WDW trip, but at this point, it's just for close friends and family who ask nicely. I keep thinking maybe I should get that sucker published one day?  Anyway, some extended family went to WDW last year, and asked me for advice. [I believe I was deemed the family's "resident mouseketeer"?] So I shared the doc with them, but I don't think they even read it, b/c I heard all about how crowded it was, how they couldn't eat where they wanted to, on and on...
> That really made me mad! P



Preach it.  I have a saved document because I get so many questions about Disney.  Then when I see the trip they actually took, I have no clue if they read or heard anything!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> With the latest somewhat controversial QOTD and the sad fair incident, I am thankful that today is finally a "fun Friday QOTD". I know I am responsible for the topics, but after reading all the responses, I feel like the thread is kinda in a dark place.



You shouldn't feel responsible for the discussions and things people say here. Sure, you throw the questions out, but we're the ones who answer and take it from there. Controversy and sad happenings are a part of life, and through talking about them, we may learn something about others or ourselves which may be useful in the future.


----------



## LSUlakes

PCFriar80 said:


> Interestingly enough, we talk up the annual Disney Marathon weekend with our family, specifically our triplet nieces all of the time.  They turn 25 this September and I have offered/challenged them to run the half marathon with us and the incentive being us covering race entry fees, airfare and accommodations.  The offer ends when they turn 30...don't ask me why...I was just having fun with them!  Over the last 12 years or so, they have tracked us and selected our races pictures, so I want to share the experience with them with the incentive mentioned.   Their end of the deal would be to begin running and get comfortable with distances.   They always seem excited when we talk about it, but the running for them has not begun yet.



I offer myself as tribute for your offer. I'll drive to save you the cash and 1 of the 4 of us is under 3 so 2 adults, 1 child under 10, and 1 infant. I'll stay at any resort of your choice!!!! PICK ME!!!!!



Jules76126 said:


> So I absolutely love Stormalong Bay. I know its not a lot of people thing. It crowded, very spread out, etc but we love it. I love that it has many different pools, my sister and I loved the sand pool when we were kids, I love the soft sand at the bottom, and now as an adult, I love that they will delivery me a nice tropical drink as I lounge around. Whenever people ask about Disney, my husband always says "don't bother, she only does the Beach Club". Not true by the way. I have stayed at many other Disney resorts.



I've never heard of Stormalong Bay lol. I am familiar with a lot of Disney things, but still have much to learn on the resorts i guess. lol


----------



## Chaitali

Interesting question of the day!  Let's see... I think I'd say Touring Plans.  I know it's not for everyone but I like having the day's plan all laid out and then we don't have to take any time discussing what to do next.  We're still flexible with it and roll with the punches but I like having a plan to start with.  I know that doesn't work for a lot of people though.


----------



## LSUlakes

BABY UPDATE:

Baby passed its test today and DW is doing good! Induction date is set for 8/2/17 at 5:30AM unless the little guy wants to join us earlier. I'm so excited for it working out for everyone. That date is 38 weeks which was the goal with all that is going on. Dr also said DW is "favorable" for a induction. God has been good to us and we are thankful for that as well as the support of yall on this thread. (Yes I tell DW about online Disney run forum stories lol) She appreciates yall listening to my constant WDW and running talk. Also got a unexpected bonus today at work. $$ for Disney and debts lol. Its truly a good day.

The next question is, who wants to start the QOTD on 8/2/17? Never to early to plan these things out.

Edit to correct date. lol


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

LSUlakes said:


> BABY UPDATE:
> 
> Baby passed its test today and DW is doing good! Induction date is set for 7/2/17 at 5:30AM unless the little guy wants to join us earlier. I'm so excited for it working out for everyone. That date is 38 weeks which was the goal with all that is going on. Dr also said DW is "favorable" for a induction. God has been good to us and we are thankful for that as well as the support of yall on this thread. (Yes I tell DW about online Disney run forum stories lol) She appreciates yall listening to my constant WDW and running talk. Also got a unexpected bonus today at work. $$ for Disney and debts lol. Its truly a good day.
> 
> The next question is, who wants to start the QOTD on 8/2/17? Never to early to plan these things out.



GREAT news!!  I'm so happy for your family!


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> BABY UPDATE:
> 
> Baby passed its test today and DW is doing good! Induction date is set for 7/2/17 at 5:30AM unless the little guy wants to join us earlier. I'm so excited for it working out for everyone. That date is 38 weeks which was the goal with all that is going on. Dr also said DW is "favorable" for a induction. God has been good to us and we are thankful for that as well as the support of yall on this thread. (Yes I tell DW about online Disney run forum stories lol) She appreciates yall listening to my constant WDW and running talk. Also got a unexpected bonus today at work. $$ for Disney and debts lol. Its truly a good day.
> 
> The next question is, who wants to start the QOTD on 8/2/17? Never to early to plan these things out.


You mean 8/2 for baby, right?  That is my 4 legged child's birthday!  Sounds like you are having an awesome day.

I log on everyday, more so for Baby Watch 2017.  I keep waiting for an announcement...


----------



## FredtheDuck

LSUlakes said:


> BABY UPDATE:
> 
> Baby passed its test today and DW is doing good! Induction date is set for 7/2/17 at 5:30AM unless the little guy wants to join us earlier. I'm so excited for it working out for everyone. That date is 38 weeks which was the goal with all that is going on. Dr also said DW is "favorable" for a induction. God has been good to us and we are thankful for that as well as the support of yall on this thread. (Yes I tell DW about online Disney run forum stories lol) She appreciates yall listening to my constant WDW and running talk. Also got a unexpected bonus today at work. $$ for Disney and debts lol. Its truly a good day.
> 
> The next question is, who wants to start the QOTD on 8/2/17? Never to early to plan these things out.



This is great news! Congratulations on the bonus, but more importantly, on all the good baby news! 



Wendy98 said:


> I log on everyday, more so for Baby Watch 2017. I keep waiting for an announcement...



Me too!


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> BABY UPDATE:
> 
> Baby passed its test today and DW is doing good! Induction date is set for 7/2/17 at 5:30AM unless the little guy wants to join us earlier. I'm so excited for it working out for everyone. That date is 38 weeks which was the goal with all that is going on. Dr also said DW is "favorable" for a induction. God has been good to us and we are thankful for that as well as the support of yall on this thread. (Yes I tell DW about online Disney run forum stories lol) She appreciates yall listening to my constant WDW and running talk. Also got a unexpected bonus today at work. $$ for Disney and debts lol. Its truly a good day.
> 
> The next question is, who wants to start the QOTD on 8/2/17? Never to early to plan these things out.



8/2 is my mom (aka roxymamasmama) birthday!
We should all just share our favorite running with our kid story that day.  Or if no kids, then fur babies, nieces/nephews, or cousins, siblings, family, etc.  I'll put a calendar note to remind myself to remind us.


----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 said:


> You mean 8/2 for baby, right? That is my 4 legged child's birthday! Sounds like you are having an awesome day.
> 
> I log on everyday, more so for Baby Watch 2017. I keep waiting for an announcement...



For the baby is correct. How about the running discussions? lol



FredtheDuck said:


> Me too!



You too? lol


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> BABY UPDATE:
> 
> Baby passed its test today and DW is doing good! Induction date is set for 8/2/17 at 5:30AM unless the little guy wants to join us earlier. I'm so excited for it working out for everyone. That date is 38 weeks which was the goal with all that is going on. Dr also said DW is "favorable" for a induction. God has been good to us and we are thankful for that as well as the support of yall on this thread. (Yes I tell DW about online Disney run forum stories lol) She appreciates yall listening to my constant WDW and running talk. Also got a unexpected bonus today at work. $$ for Disney and debts lol. Its truly a good day.
> 
> The next question is, who wants to start the QOTD on 8/2/17? Never to early to plan these things out.
> 
> Edit to correct date. lol



Excellent news for the LSULakes family!! So glad all is well. Wishing your wife a comfortable (as can be) and healthy delivery! Can't wait to hear the little guy's name. Les? Miles?


----------



## LSUlakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> Can't wait to hear the little guy's name. Les? Miles?



I think Les Miles is a great person, but to name my son after him is going a bit to far. As far as the name goes, I will say this. First the name was picked out before we knew what child one was going to be. Secondly the name was not picked due to its connection with anything Disney, although some wont completely buy into that statement. So as a hint, his name could be found on a list of characters owned by the Walt Disney Co. Until he is born though I'm going to withhold announcing it. Its unlikely to change since we already have stuff with his name on it from friends and family as well as items DW has purchased. lol Crazier things have happened though.


----------



## The Expert

Miranda said:


> Dual Income, No Kids



Another DINK checking in!


----------



## PCFriar80

The Expert said:


> Another DINK checking in!


For the purposes of this board and thread I prefer TINK [substitute D with T for Two!]  And yes, add us to the list!  It also complements your avatar!


----------



## The Expert

PCFriar80 said:


> For the purposes of this board and thread I prefer TINK [substitute D with T for Two!]  And yes, add us to the list!  It also complements your avatar!



I like it! 
I've also heard "THINKer" two healthy incomes, no kids.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> I think Les Miles is a great person, but to name my son after him is going a bit to far. As far as the name goes, I will say this. First the name was picked out before we knew what child one was going to be. Secondly the name was not picked due to its connection with anything Disney, although some wont completely buy into that statement. So as a hint, his name could be found on a list of characters owned by the Walt Disney Co. Until he is born though I'm going to withhold announcing it. Its unlikely to change since we already have stuff with his name on it from friends and family as well as items DW has purchased. lol Crazier things have happened though.



This makes me even more excited to hear it! Less than a week! 
(PS totally just kidding about the les miles thing  )


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> BABY UPDATE:
> 
> Baby passed its test today and DW is doing good! Induction date is set for 8/2/17 at 5:30AM unless the little guy wants to join us earlier. I'm so excited for it working out for everyone. That date is 38 weeks which was the goal with all that is going on. Dr also said DW is "favorable" for a induction. God has been good to us and we are thankful for that as well as the support of yall on this thread. (Yes I tell DW about online Disney run forum stories lol) She appreciates yall listening to my constant WDW and running talk. Also got a unexpected bonus today at work. $$ for Disney and debts lol. Its truly a good day.
> 
> The next question is, who wants to start the QOTD on 8/2/17? Never to early to plan these things out.
> 
> Edit to correct date. lol



Great news man.  Congratulations.

My answer to the QOTD is the Behind the Seeds tour at the land pavilion and Dine with an Animal Specialist at the AKL (Sanaa to be exact).  There are very few things at WDW now a days that are really a great value and these two are definitly that.  In keeping with the QOTD theme if anyone has not done this and is at all curious about the science of either plants or animals I can not recommend them enough.  You will have a blast.


----------



## Wendy98

roxymama said:


> 8/2 is my mom (aka roxymamasmama) birthday!
> We should all just share our favorite running with our kid story that day.  Or if no kids, then fur babies, nieces/nephews, or cousins, siblings, family, etc.  I'll put a calendar note to remind myself to remind us.



Or our marathon labor stories....I could go on and bore you all to death with those.


----------



## dis_or_dat

LSUlakes said:


> BABY UPDATE:
> 
> Baby passed its test today and DW is doing good! Induction date is set for 8/2/17 at 5:30AM unless the little guy wants to join us earlier. I'm so excited for it working out for everyone. That date is 38 weeks which was the goal with all that is going on. Dr also said DW is "favorable" for a induction. God has been good to us and we are thankful for that as well as the support of yall on this thread. (Yes I tell DW about online Disney run forum stories lol) She appreciates yall listening to my constant WDW and running talk. Also got a unexpected bonus today at work. $$ for Disney and debts lol. Its truly a good day.
> 
> The next question is, who wants to start the QOTD on 8/2/17? Never to early to plan these things out.
> 
> Edit to correct date. lol





Great news!


----------



## GollyGadget

Just posted my race recap from this weekend-> Running Renaissance: 2018 WDW Marathon Training Journal

I won't ruin it here, but I had two goals going into the race:
1. Finish in under an hour
2. Ride the slip n slide

One of these was a smashing success, but you'll have to give it a read if you want to know which!


----------



## sky13

Got my work roster for August and decided that since I wasn't working on August 13 that I'd sign up for a race that day!

Feel like I'm doing quite a number of races this year. Before this year all I'd ever done before was a 10km race last year. Fast forward to this year and I've done 4 races so far (ranging from 5.5k to 21k) and am signed up for a few more. Think there are a number of reasons for this... but now that I've set up my medal holder I have to admit that one big reason these days is the bling! 

@LSUlakes - please add this race for me, thank you!
August 13 - sky13 - Shape Run 10k - 1:15 goal


----------



## Baloo in MI

Great news @LSUlakes!

ATTQOTD:  as was shared early by others my advice is always to get up early be a rope drop and get the opportunity to hit a number of rides before the crowds fill in.  Then it is time to use fast passes.  Feedback I often get is "I'm on vacation not interested in rushing...".  But then they complain about how crowded it gets.  Oh well.

Race Report:
Yesterday I completed the Loopty Loop 12 Hour Ultra.  I finished with a little over 54 miles and earned my first ultra buckle!  Beautiful course, awesome people and they had bacon at the aid stations!   And wow some of the runners there were just incredible knocking out 100k and more!  It was a great day!  And today I am feeling the effort but so psyched!


----------



## dmross

Can't keep up with everything on the thread right now due to life, but y'all are always near in thought...  Especially during my runs!

Training is going reasonable well after hiatus.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer? 

ATTQOTD: I do not like running outside when its above 80. Not that I am running much these days but I do try to run at the coolest part of the day is at all possible.


----------



## LSUlakes

Was updating the race list in the first post and noticed we do not have any races for the first weekend of August. Someone hurry and sign up for one. lol All jokes aside, if someone has a race this upcoming weekend, let me know so I can add it to the list.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer?



ATTQOTD:  I don't particularly enjoy running when it is really hot out.  I guess that needs to be qualified by what is considered "hot", though.  I don't mind temperatures below 75 degrees or so and even 80s-mid-90s aren't too bad if the humidity is low.  It does seem that my heat and humidity tolerance is fading a bit as I get older, or it's at least getting harder to acclimate.  I would rather run in hot weather than cold (<50 degrees), though.


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer?



*ATTQOTD:* I vastly prefer cooler temps and overcast skies. I don't necessarily want rain, but I can live with it. Just temperatures under 70 please. Unfortunately, with my schedule, my weekday runs are usually around 3PM EST. Lately, that's been sunny and much hotter than I'd like. I just keep repeating to myself that summer training in the heat means fall PR's. Surely that mantra can't be wrong.



LSUlakes said:


> Was updating the race list in the first post and noticed we do not have any races for the first weekend of August. Someone hurry and sign up for one.


Well, since you asked:

August 6 - JohnRPG -Hofbräuhaus Cleveland Half Marathon - (NG / N/A)

I'm just running this as a supported training run. Mind you, if I actually manage to sustain my @DopeyBadger assigned long run pace, it'll be a PR, but I'm not holding out hope or pushing too hard for that.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer?



I don't like to run in the heat and therefore run as early in the day as possible.  We have plenty of humidity here too which doesn't help the cause.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer?



I hate hot. I actually started running earlier in the day to avoid the heat.
In my old age, I'm starting to get even worse with the heat. I used to be okay in the high 70's/low 80's, but that's starting to get too much for me. I can't imagine running mid-day when it's even hotter.



LSUlakes said:


> Was updating the race list in the first post and noticed we do not have any races for the first weekend of August. Someone hurry and sign up for one. lol All jokes aside, if someone has a race this upcoming weekend, let me know so I can add it to the list.



I have family coming in from out of town this weekend, so maybe I should sign up for a race so that I don't have to see them ... (I'm kidding)


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> Was updating the race list in the first post and noticed we do not have any races for the first weekend of August. Someone hurry and sign up for one. lol All jokes aside, if someone has a race this upcoming weekend, let me know so I can add it to the list.



My hubby is doing the Naperville Sprint triathlon this weekend. So although I'm not running a race at least I'll be physically present at one.  I don't think that fully counts though.

ATTQOTD:  I don't really care for being hot.  So running in the heat isn't my favorite thing.  I was thrilled that the temps this weekend near me were in the 70's during both my weekend training runs.  I can be pickier about when to run over the weekend so I tend to try for morning or evening during the summer.  This weekend I did sat morning and sunday evening to maximize rest time in between.  Give me fall or spring anyday over summer for running.


----------



## roxymama

Oh and this is off topic, but I SWAM with my HEAD IN THE WATER!!! for the first time in my 36 years of life yesterday.  Please don't judge...it's a phobia. I've never on purpose been underwater without holding my nose and breath and then immediately coming back up. I made a vow to learn to swim this year and I had my first lesson yesterday.  I did better than I thought and feel dumb about being so terrified.  Although I didn't do any real strokes yet, we focused a ton on breathing underwater without holding my nose/panicking/wearing any goggles, etc.  I did do sustained wall kicks (I probably have that term wrong) with face in water breathing gradually out a couple times and made it pretty far down the pool (probably not that far....maybe 10-15 meters/yards?  I don't know.)  But to me, I was like, sign me up for the olympics, I am a fish god!  I still don't like chlorine in my eyes so hubby is going to help me get goggles.  I think I blew 36 years worth of boogies after though.  TMI?

So when's my ironman?


----------



## Mickey Momma

ATTQOTD:  I prefer running in cold weather, but have found I can deal with heat so long as it doesn't also involve direct sunlight beating down on me.  The sun is apparently what does me in.

I think I am well over fifty pages behind here.  The end of school in May, followed by a big trip I chaperoned to Greece/Italy in June, and then our family trip to Yellowstone this past couple weeks have kept me off the boards for most of the summer.  I logged a lot of walking and hiking on my trips, but my running has fallen off dramatically.  (I have been having some issues with my left foot, so taking "time off" has been easy to talk myself into.)  Looking forward to getting back at both this board and running this week.  Kids are back to school next week, so theoretically speaking, I _should_ have more time.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer?



Nope, do not like running when it is hot. I had my second long run stinker in as many weeks this weekend and I know it is because it was hot, humid and the sun was on high. I slowed down, tried to find shaded routes and all and I just couldn't finish it out. My legs were there, but I was just overheated. I try to do morning long runs on the weekend, but obviously not early enough. This weekend will be an alarm setting early morning run, I think I need a good one more for my head and confidence than the endurance! Yikes!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I absolutely do not like running when it is hot! I just finished a streak of running everyday outside for this month and while I am proud of myself for accomplishing, it in no way developed a love of running in the heat. Of all 31 days this month, I can only think of two or three where it didn't feel hot and muggy. I have grown to tolerate it more but I am longing for the fall and winter now.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do not like running outside when its above 80. Not that I am running much these days but I do try to run at the coolest part of the day is at all possible.



No. No. No. I hate running in the hot weather. Give me 10 degrees before 85 any day.... (It's been a rough summer of running for me, so I might be a bit jaded.)


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD: I have never been good with running in the heat.  I have tried to incorporate it more this summer in hopes it would help on some of my longer races but it always kicks my butt!  Even if it is a good/manageable run I feel the after effects for some much longer.  Here is to some fall weather coming, hopefully not too far from now.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I do not like to run in the heat, but I have no other option. I find it nearly impossible to log anything over 6 miles on a treadmill, so 80+ degree temperatures are my only option here in Alabama. I just make sure I stay well hydrated and try not to run at the hottest part of the day.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer?



I do not like it when it's hot
I do not like to sweat a lot
I do not like the blazing sun
And dripping puddles when I'm done



roxymama said:


> Oh and this is off topic, but I SWAM with my HEAD IN THE WATER!!! for the first time in my 36 years of life yesterday.  Please don't judge...it's a phobia. I've never on purpose been underwater without holding my nose and breath and then immediately coming back up. I made a vow to learn to swim this year and I had my first lesson yesterday.  I did better than I thought and feel dumb about being so terrified.  Although I didn't do any real strokes yet, we focused a ton on breathing underwater without holding my nose/panicking/wearing any goggles, etc.  I did do sustained wall kicks (I probably have that term wrong) with face in water breathing gradually out a couple times and made it pretty far down the pool (probably not that far....maybe 10-15 meters/yards?  I don't know.)  But to me, I was like, sign me up for the olympics, I am a fish god!  I still don't like chlorine in my eyes so hubby is going to help me get goggles.  I think I blew 36 years worth of boogies after though.  TMI?
> 
> So when's my ironman?



Great work @roxymama! Getting a decent pair of goggles will really help you be more comfortable in the water as you progress. I like the TYR Nest model, but there are plenty out there to choose from.


----------



## McNs

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer?


It's winter in my part of the world so at the moment I would love a bit of warmth! Of course come summer I'll want the opposite...

I don't mind warm temps so long as I can manage hydration. I wouldn't wait for the day to get warmer in summer before running though. I find it easier to get under way when warm, at the moment it can be tough, especially on cold dark wet mornings.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer?


Heat is ok but if it's hot and very humid I try to avoid it by running early or later.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer?



When I was younger and growing up in Texas, I had no problems with heat.  I would often run at lunchtime even if it was 95°F or higher.  However, I have lived up north for over 20 years now, plus I am older, and the heat definitely affects me much more now.  In the best of all worlds, I like it when it's in the 50s or 60s and dark, shady, or overcast.  If not, then as close as I can get to that ideal, so 70s or 40s next.  I really don't mind being hot, but I don't like direct sunlight, so I would likely take a little hotter than my ideal rather than colder than ideal as long as it is dark out or shady.  If direct sun, then I would rather it be colder.


----------



## Chaitali

I prefer running in the heat to running in the cold.  But I do try to get out as early as possible to take advantage of the slightly cooler temps in the morning.  And I definitely slow my pace down in the hot weather and just try to get mileage in without worrying about pace.  I've been doing speedwork at the gym on the treadmill for the most part this Summer.


----------



## Jules76126

I do not like running in the heat/sun. I tend to run after work or early morning on weekends so I can avoid it. It really is the humidity that does me in more than the heat. I feel that I can run in higher temps if the humidity is low. It is going to be hot this week, but I am taking a break. I actually face planted on my walk to the beach this week. I skinned my knee pretty bad, but otherwise I am fine (besides being very embarrassed). Will be taking off a few days to let everything heal. Those sidewalks can really jump out and get you sometimes


----------



## The Expert

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer?



I *HATE* heat. Anything over 70 and I'll either skip it or I'm on the treadmill. I love cold and thrive in freezing temps. Just call me Elsa.

While I'm here, @LSUlakes you can remove my race on August 12 (The Expert - Park City Trail Series 15k). I have a work event that popped up that weekend and I'm not going to be anywhere near trained enough to attempt it, so I won't be doing that one. Thanks and happy baby week!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Timely question as I was just checking the weather for this afternoon and was very excited that it will only have a "real feel" of 90 so I can run outside! I can only do my week day runs after work so it has been ridiculously hot/humid for the past month which means I have been on the TM. I can handle hot but Arkansas hot/humid is a whole other thing! So no, I d not enjoy it.


----------



## LSUlakes

JohnRPG said:


> August 6 - JohnRPG -Hofbräuhaus Cleveland Half Marathon - (NG / N/A)



You saved they day! It would have been the first weekend in many months going back to last years thread that we would not have had at least one race. 



The Expert said:


> While I'm here, @LSUlakes you can remove my race on August 12 (The Expert - Park City Trail Series 15k). I have a work event that popped up that weekend and I'm not going to be anywhere near trained enough to attempt it, so I won't be doing that one. Thanks and happy baby week!


Thanks for the update and I will remove it. We are going out to eat tonight as our last outing as a family of 3. DD was asking us what we did before she was born, so we are going to take her to the same place, just one day earlier. Although the day before she was born was my birthday so we had a lot to celebrate that meal as do we this one.


----------



## LSUlakes

@disneydaydreamer33 is the info correct for the race below? I had it for the 14, but thats a Monday... I have a feeling I messed it up, so let me know when you have chance. Thanks!

11 - disneydaydreamer33 - Superhero 5k (NG / N/A)


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer?



I don't mind it provided I'm not doing anything really long.  I have a 17 miler today and will wait until about an hour before sunset so I start it at the end of the day and finish after the sun has set.  I also make sure to run past a water fountain or two if it is really hot.  We get humid in the summers here and I find that worse than the heat.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I do not care for running in the heat at all. Add the sun & humidity along with heat and I am toast. I have only ever done midday runs in winter, always try to get them done in the morning. Yesterday I couldn't do my 10 miler until 7:00pm - it was 83 degrees but low humidity and I was in the shade the majority of the time, so it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be, but I still didn't like it.

Hot & slow summer training leads to fast fall racing, RIGHT??? That's what I keep telling myself anyway...


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I don't enjoy running when it's hot, except the part about complaining when it's hot.  I love to complain. 

I made it through my 10K this weekend!  It wasn't pretty, and it was a personal worst, but after running injured for like 3 months and then taking 5 weeks off completely and 2-3 more weeks easing into it slowly, and packing on some pounds, I'll take it.  Especially as it was a very tough hilly course, and it was hot.  I didn't think it was going to be that bad heat-wise, but there was not a cloud in the sky, and even though the temps were in the mid 70's, there was a lot of unshaded area on the course and the sun was brutal along with the hills.

I beat my goal of 1:25:00, which is good because I only had that much music in my playlist!   Official time was 1:21:04.  I was a little bummed, as I had a watch starting mishap at the start line (as in "I thought I hit the button but I guess I missed it") and didn't realize it until about 0.05 of the way in and so my watch doesn't have the same starting point as everyone else... so it doesn't show me as "running with X others" in Strava.   Not a huge deal, but I was a little worried that my late start would not give me credit for my 10K in July badge! I haven't earned a badge in a long time, I wanted credit for this one!  I guess I ran long, though, because I still ended up with the 6.2.






I felt pretty awful at the beginning, but that is not unusual.  When I am in better shape, the 10K is my favorite race distance (and 6-8 my favorite training distance), because I always feel pretty crappy until about mile 2-2.5, which is a pretty significant portion of a 5K!  I perked up and was running pretty well from about mile 2 to 4.5 in this race, then there was that hill right before mile 5 in the sun and it kind of sucked the life out of me.  There was a water stop at mile 5, followed by the fantastic downhill and it was all in the shade... the only full shade on the course... ahhhhh.  Then it bottomed out and hit the first of the last 2 steep hills, and that's when things started to be not so great.   The first hill was actually worse than the last longer one.  It felt like we were going up a cliff.  Then I ran/walked a bit in between the 2 hills until I hit the mat at the bottom of the last hill.  There was a timing mat at the bottom so that they could award a King and Queen of the Hill award to the fastest people up the final hill.  I made it about 1/4 of the way up the hill before I started power walking.  It took me 5:39 to go that final 0.3 mile.  The guy who got King of the Hill blew up it in 1:55. 

Half marathon training starts tonight!  We planned really poorly.  Pretty much the whole 10K training group (6 people) is going to be the half marathon group, although I'm hoping that we get some new people!  We don't seem to be having much luck getting new runners though.  We lost a few from last year for whatever reason from before I joined (injuries, life, etc).  A few of them still were coming to the winter running group but gradually drifted off.  There's only 3 people from last year still in the group, then 2 of us were new joinees over the winter, and we got one new runner for the spring group.  Anyway... we planned really poorly because we're all going to be so sore tonight that our first half marathon training run is going to end up being more of a discussion/talk and then a 30 minute easy easy run.


----------



## opusone

My running is finished for the month...

*July Training Summary*
Total Miles: 162.4 miles
Total Time: 23:26:04
Average Pace: 8:40/mi
Average HR: 142/min

*It was a month with highs and lows...*

*Highs:* I ran my daughter's first 5k with her.  She averaged a 9:45 pace and seemed to really enjoy herself.  Dad (me) was very proud!  The greatest news, though, is that she decided she wants to join the cross country team this fall as she enters high school.  She had a six-week summer camp with the team (a no-drop team) which I think gave her a great head start from a comfort/social perspective of entering the high school environment.  Plus, the coaches did a great job of introducing the newer runners into proper training and getting them to run at the appropriate individual paces such that they enjoyed it.

*Lows:* Although I only completely missed one run this month (which I would typically consider a great success), I have been struggling with my training cycle for about the past two weeks, so there have been several workouts recently that were not fully complete.  I have not been able to maintain the proper pacing, mentally not handling it well (during the run), and somewhat dreading the next workout.  Even the easy runs haven't felt so easy.  At first, I chalked it up to a bad day, heat/humidity, a few tennis outings adding to the leg fatigue, training too fast on the easy days (although still in the easy run range), and/or even the possibility that my performance was an early indicator that I was coming down with something.  However, the weather got better, I stopped playing tennis, I slowed down on my easy runs, I never got sick, and I was still struggling on the harder workouts.  It's really been a internal mental battle out on the road for me.  So, I reached out to my coach, and we are going to change a few things around but still try to keep the same goal pace for my next half marathon.  Hopefully, these changes will help.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

roxymama said:


> Oh and this is off topic, but I SWAM with my HEAD IN THE WATER!!! for the first time in my 36 years of life yesterday.  Please don't judge...it's a phobia. I've never on purpose been underwater without holding my nose and breath and then immediately coming back up. I made a vow to learn to swim this year and I had my first lesson yesterday.  I did better than I thought and feel dumb about being so terrified.  Although I didn't do any real strokes yet, we focused a ton on breathing underwater without holding my nose/panicking/wearing any goggles, etc.  I did do sustained wall kicks (I probably have that term wrong) with face in water breathing gradually out a couple times and made it pretty far down the pool (probably not that far....maybe 10-15 meters/yards?  I don't know.)  But to me, I was like, sign me up for the olympics, I am a fish god!  I still don't like chlorine in my eyes so hubby is going to help me get goggles.  I think I blew 36 years worth of boogies after though.  TMI?
> 
> So when's my ironman?


Yay!!! You are an inspiration Roxymama!!  I don't know how to properly swim (I just kind of do my own thing in the water), so that has always been a stopping point even thinking about a tri.  You've motivated me to think about swim lessons!



Chaitali said:


> I prefer running in the heat to running in the cold.  But I do try to get out as early as possible to take advantage of the slightly cooler temps in the morning.  And I definitely slow my pace down in the hot weather and just try to get mileage in without worrying about pace.  I've been doing speedwork at the gym on the treadmill for the most part this Summer.


This is totally me.  I don't run very well in the heat (my pace is pretty slow), and I try to get it out of the way early in the day.  But I'll take summer running over winter running any day (which is why I'm trying to convince DH to leave Utah for a warmer climate once our kids get out of school!) 



LSUlakes said:


> @disneydaydreamer33 is the info correct for the race below? I had it for the 14, but thats a Monday... I have a feeling I messed it up, so let me know when you have chance. Thanks!
> 
> 11 - disneydaydreamer33 - Superhero 5k (NG / N/A)


Yes, this race will be Friday August 11!  My kids say they are still excited about it, so fingers crossed its a good experience! Thank you for keeping the race list up to date!


----------



## roxymama

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Yay!!! You are an inspiration Roxymama!!  I don't know how to properly swim (I just kind of do my own thing in the water), so that has always been a stopping point even thinking about a tri.  You've motivated me to think about swim lessons!



Yay!  My teacher is my hubby.  He is literally 90% fish and really patient with me.  I'd lend him out if we lived closer to you.  Tri is way in the back of my mind, but mostly I just want to stop being scared.  Also I don't have a bike...soooo...


----------



## camaker

opusone said:


> My running is finished for the month...
> 
> *July Training Summary*
> Total Miles: 162.4 miles
> Total Time: 23:26:04
> Average Pace: 8:40/mi
> Average HR: 142/min
> 
> *It was a month with highs and lows...*
> 
> *Highs:* I ran my daughter's first 5k with her.  She averaged a 9:45 pace and seemed to really enjoy herself.  Dad (me) was very proud!  The greatest news, though, is that she decided she wants to join the cross country team this fall as she enters high school.  She had a six-week summer camp with the team (a no-drop team) which I think gave her a great head start from a comfort/social perspective of entering the high school environment.  Plus, the coaches did a great job of introducing the newer runners into proper training and getting them to run at the appropriate individual paces such that they enjoyed it.
> 
> *Lows:* Although I only completely missed one run this month (which I would typically consider a great success), I have been struggling with my training cycle for about the past two weeks, so there have been several workouts recently that were not fully complete.  I have not been able to maintain the proper pacing, mentally not handling it well (during the run), and somewhat dreading the next workout.  Even the easy runs haven't felt so easy.  At first, I chalked it up to a bad day, heat/humidity, a few tennis outings adding to the leg fatigue, training too fast on the easy days (although still in the easy run range), and/or even the possibility that my performance was an early indicator that I was coming down with something.  However, the weather got better, I stopped playing tennis, I slowed down on my easy runs, I never got sick, and I was still struggling on the harder workouts.  It's really been a internal mental battle out on the road for me.  So, I reached out to my coach, and we are going to change a few things around but still try to keep the same goal pace for my next half marathon.  Hopefully, these changes will help.



I am done for the month, as well.  After the June shoe debacle, it was good to see the knees settle down and allow me to follow my plan pretty closely.  I even got a bonus 4 mile run in on the beach as a test for a race I'd like to run next spring which is largely on the beach.  I think my mileage total ended up being my 2nd highest ever, as well!

*July Training Summary*
Total Miles: 148.6 miles
Total Time: 26:09:18
Average Pace: 10:32/mi


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer?


Like many others, I don't enjoy the heat. Unfortunately, I despise waking up in the 4s even more so all my weekday runs are in the late afternoon. If it's in the upper 80s, I'll move my run to the treadmill or indoor track. My body was definitely built for cooler temps and I don't know how people in warmer climates survive. 

I'm heading to Vegas on Thursday so that should be fun for running... The low is forecasted to be 86 . Running on vacation is one of my favorite ways to explore but I'm going to have to figure out which casinos are best for refilling my water beforehand.


----------



## Sailormoon2

QUOTD: I LOVE the heat, and can tolerate running in it if I'm going s-l-o-w!! But, I would prefer not to have to work with the humidity levels we have here


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Yay!  My teacher is my hubby.  He is literally 90% fish and really patient with me.  I'd lend him out if we lived closer to you.  Tri is way in the back of my mind, but mostly I just want to stop being scared.  *Also I don't have a bike...soooo...*



Soooooo it looks like you'll get to do some shopping!

For both you and @disneydaydreamer33, taking lessons is the best way to get started if you ever want to do a tri. Learning now with the modern theories on proper stroke technique will give you a big head start over people who learned decades ago and have muscle memory to overcome.


----------



## gjramsey

AATQOTD:  Heat is a necessary evil living in Houston.  I don't like it, but would rather run outdoors instead of on a treadmill.  This summer has been brutal in heat/humidity/dewpoint.  Past summers I wouldn't carry water for anything less than 8 miles, but this year I am carrying hydration for almost everything!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer?



Enjoy?  Not really.  But I can tolerate the heat for 4 -5 mile runs better than sub-freezing temperatures at the same distance.


----------



## PCFriar80

roxymama said:


> Oh and this is off topic, but I SWAM with my HEAD IN THE WATER!!! for the first time in my 36 years of life yesterday.  Please don't judge...it's a phobia. I've never on purpose been underwater without holding my nose and breath and then immediately coming back up. I made a vow to learn to swim this year and I had my first lesson yesterday.  I did better than I thought and feel dumb about being so terrified.  Although I didn't do any real strokes yet, we focused a ton on breathing underwater without holding my nose/panicking/wearing any goggles, etc.  I did do sustained wall kicks (I probably have that term wrong) with face in water breathing gradually out a couple times and made it pretty far down the pool (probably not that far....maybe 10-15 meters/yards?  I don't know.)  But to me, I was like, sign me up for the olympics, I am a fish god!  I still don't like chlorine in my eyes so hubby is going to help me get goggles.  *I think I blew 36 years worth of boogies after though.*  TMI?
> 
> So when's my ironman?



Sounds like you're in need of a "boogie" board too!


----------



## cburnett11

*July Training Summary*
Total Miles: 222.51 miles
Total Time: 35:35:51
Average Pace: 9:36/mi
Average HR: 136 bpm


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer?



I don't mind the heat.  I wouldn't say I enjoy it, but I don't dread it like super cold temps.  This weekend was much better than the previous weekend when the humidity was off the charts.  I also hate direct sunlight, but don't always have a choice.  Some days I wait too long in the day and will choose treadmill.  I ran a 12 mile progression run on the treadmill yesterday with 2 fans posted at me.  I have at least 2 sweat towels in my car at all times.

I may or may not have a race this weekend.  I was given an entry to a 5k Sunday.  I have some bad things going on with my left ankle/foot since Saturday.  I was ok on my treadmill run yesterday, but by the end it was screaming.  It is still swollen some today--looks like a big cankle.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Um, I don't think I have a choice (about enjoying running in the heat) do I?! I like running. It's hot 9-10 months of the year here. So that's that lol!
(Feels Like was over 90* yesterday - at 5am. Good times in the Sunshine State!)


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I don't love running on days that are hot and humid. Now that I've switched to AM running, I'm even more of a wuss about it.


----------



## FFigawi

gjramsey said:


> AATQOTD:  Heat is a necessary evil living in Houston.  I don't like it, but would rather run outdoors instead of on a treadmill.  This summer has been brutal in heat/humidity/dewpoint.  Past summers I wouldn't carry water for anything less than 8 miles, but this year I am carrying hydration for almost everything!



Today was great, though! First time it's been below 80 and less than 85% humidity in months.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: Certainly don't enjoy running in the heat as much as the cold, but I tolerate it.  For the most part, I set my schedule regardless of weather and run in whatever it gives me at my preplanned time.  No treadmill, so it's run in what's happening outside or don't run at all.  Although, I have been taking off every other Thursday during this marathon training cycle so that I can get some of my long marathon tempo runs that are nearing 120 minutes to be in relatively cooler climates.  It took me about 8 weeks of 6 days per week running this year to acclimate to the warmer weather (determined by evaluating pace and HR relative to each other).  So finally runs that were in the 30s are outputting similar HRs now that we're in the 70s.  Took a while though.  With that being said, I will definitely wake up a few hours early to catch some crisp morning temps like this past weekend!
*
July Training Summary
(Completed/Scheduled)*
Total Miles: 254.02/255.9 (99%)
Total Time: 34:37:04/34:02:10 (102%)
Average Pace: 8:11 min/mile (Goal Marathon Pace + 73 seconds)
Average HR: 135/min (67% HRR)

July was a good month for me.  I'm getting back into the swing of marathon training after ending the Daniels 10k training in June.  I ran 16 and 17 miles in training which represents the furthest distance (and duration of 120+) since December training.  I've added a few new wrinkles to my training repertoire.  Critical Velocity training which occurs at 2% faster than Lactate Threshold with short bouts of rest.  A progression run with a 10 second cut for 10 miles (14 miles total) ending with marathon pace, half marathon pace, and 10k pace.  I found out that a progression run is a lot harder in real life than it looks on paper!  And a few hybrid long runs with an easy sandwich of marathon tempo or long run pace and then a fast finish at marathon pace.  Overall, I'm happy with where I'm at and current predictions sit at 2:59-3:05 for my October marathon.  So, right on the cusp of where I want to be.  In total, July represented the most miles in a month since September 2016 (261) and 4th highest month ever.  Just 9 weeks to go until the big day!


----------



## SarahDisney

Forgot to report my mileage for the month: 61.59 miles.
Better than I expected - I'm still not in love with summer running, but I'm struggling a little less than I thought I would. I'm able to get the distance in (which I actually thought is something I would struggle with more), but it's sometimes slow (which I expected) and definitely difficult.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Do you enjoy running when it is hot? If so do you wait to midday when its at its warmest or do you just like it a little warmer?


I really don't like the heat, but unlike running races which tend to take place in the spring or fall, triathlon is a summer sport.  On top of that you have to do a swim and a bike before starting your run so you usually end up doing the run portion of your race at the hottest times of the day.  That said, I usually run at lunch time in the hopes that it makes the hot racing more bearable.  Don't know that it actually works because the run still sucks during a hot race.



roxymama said:


> Oh and this is off topic, but I SWAM with my HEAD IN THE WATER!!! for the first time in my 36 years of life yesterday.  Please don't judge...it's a phobia. I've never on purpose been underwater without holding my nose and breath and then immediately coming back up. I made a vow to learn to swim this year and I had my first lesson yesterday.  I did better than I thought and feel dumb about being so terrified.  Although I didn't do any real strokes yet, we focused a ton on breathing underwater without holding my nose/panicking/wearing any goggles, etc.  I did do sustained wall kicks (I probably have that term wrong) with face in water breathing gradually out a couple times and made it pretty far down the pool (probably not that far....maybe 10-15 meters/yards?  I don't know.)  But to me, I was like, sign me up for the olympics, I am a fish god!  I still don't like chlorine in my eyes so hubby is going to help me get goggles.  I think I blew 36 years worth of boogies after though.  TMI?
> 
> So when's my ironman?


Love this, way to go.  Ironman Western Australia, @FFigawi is looking for someone to race with


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOD: I don't mind the heat even though it's tough in Georgia during the summer. I would rather run in the heat than the cold. It seems like I reach 'misery-equilibrium' in the heat, but cold is just the misery that keeps on giving. Thanks to @DopeyBadger, I'm keeping an eye on T+D and adjusting pace accordingly. I run in the morning, but it's already stinking hot and humid and will be for the next 2 months.

Miles for July: 131 miles. Starting to ramp up for Rocket City Marathon in December, then Dopey in January.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

July mileage is 67.7.  Definitely a step back from May and June when I was at the end of my half marathon training, but I followed my July plan so that's what matters to me!  It will be fun to see the monthly total get higher and higher as WDW marathon training ramps up


----------



## Miranda

I have a question for those of you with Orange Mud hydration packs (or any hydration pack I guess).  I bought a Double Barrel Hydraquiver like literally the week that my sciatic issues exploded in May.  It's still in the shipping package and I haven't even opened it up and tried it on.  I find myself wanting a Single Barrel one for shorter runs even though I haven't even tried the Double one out yet.  After running all winter and most of the spring without using my Nathan handheld, I'm not liking the return to it for the 2 or 3 runs I have done again with it.

Anyway, here is my actual question, since I haven't used my Double Barrel one yet to really know the answer.  I ordered the Double Barrel in black, because, you know, black goes with everything, but I wasn't thinking that black might also be hot.  Is there enough material there in a hydration pack/vest for that to really be an issue?  Should I order the Single Barrel one in gray/orange/pink or does it probably not make that much of a difference for a little backpack between my shoulderblades?


----------



## LSUlakes

A co-worker of mine made these for the baby this weekend! 

 

Excitement level high!


----------



## MissLiss279

Miranda said:


> I have a question for those of you with Orange Mud hydration packs (or any hydration pack I guess).  I bought a Double Barrel Hydraquiver like literally the week that my sciatic issues exploded in May.  It's still in the shipping package and I haven't even opened it up and tried it on.  I find myself wanting a Single Barrel one for shorter runs even though I haven't even tried the Double one out yet.  After running all winter and most of the spring without using my Nathan handheld, I'm not liking the return to it for the 2 or 3 runs I have done again with it.
> 
> Anyway, here is my actual question, since I haven't used my Double Barrel one yet to really know the answer.  I ordered the Double Barrel in black, because, you know, black goes with everything, but I wasn't thinking that black might also be hot.  Is there enough material there in a hydration pack/vest for that to really be an issue?  Should I order the Single Barrel one in gray/orange/pink or does it probably not make that much of a difference for a little backpack between my shoulderblades?



I can't really answer this because mine (I have both the single and double barrel) are orange. I know several people with the black or gray ones, and I haven't heard them say anything about it, though. I haven't noticed the shoulder straps that are black get hot. I'm going to guess that they are small enough that they may not impact your body temp that much.


----------



## camaker

Miranda said:


> I have a question for those of you with Orange Mud hydration packs (or any hydration pack I guess).  I bought a Double Barrel Hydraquiver like literally the week that my sciatic issues exploded in May.  It's still in the shipping package and I haven't even opened it up and tried it on.  I find myself wanting a Single Barrel one for shorter runs even though I haven't even tried the Double one out yet.  After running all winter and most of the spring without using my Nathan handheld, I'm not liking the return to it for the 2 or 3 runs I have done again with it.
> 
> Anyway, here is my actual question, since I haven't used my Double Barrel one yet to really know the answer.  I ordered the Double Barrel in black, because, you know, black goes with everything, but I wasn't thinking that black might also be hot.  Is there enough material there in a hydration pack/vest for that to really be an issue?  Should I order the Single Barrel one in gray/orange/pink or does it probably not make that much of a difference for a little backpack between my shoulderblades?



I have run with the single barrel "Vest Pack 1" in black and I am currently using their Endurance Pack for longer distances and the Gear Vest 1L for shorter distances.  I have not observed any significant temperature differences between the color schemes (black/grey, black/green, black) when running with them.  I wouldn't call them cool, by any means, but the way Orange Mud structures their packs with open cell materials and airflow channels does a good job keeping the heat down overall.  Personally, I just couldn't get comfortable with the water bottle set up in the hydraquivers, but I absolutely love their bladder packs, especially the 1L size.  They are much more comfortable for me to wear than anything I've found from Nathan or Camelbak.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

LSUlakes said:


> A co-worker of mine made these for the baby this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 257867
> 
> Excitement level high!


love that onesie!!!


----------



## gjramsey

FFigawi said:


> Today was great, though! First time it's been below 80 and less than 85% humidity in months.



I ran this evening, and it was still much better than it has been.   Was not totally soaked after 5 miles.  Too bad that won't last!

*July Training*
Total Miles: 165.2
Total Time: 25:25:28
Average Pace: 8:44
Average HR: 143/min


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD--In the summer, I hate to run in the heat and long for winter.  In the winter, I hate to run in the cold and long for summer.   I guess I'm only happy in the spring and fall!


----------



## Miranda

MissLiss279 said:


> I can't really answer this because mine (I have both the single and double barrel) are orange. I know several people with the black or gray ones, and I haven't heard them say anything about it, though. I haven't noticed the shoulder straps that are black get hot. I'm going to guess that they are small enough that they may not impact your body temp that much.





camaker said:


> I have run with the single barrel "Vest Pack 1" in black and I am currently using their Endurance Pack for longer distances and the Gear Vest 1L for shorter distances.  I have not observed any significant temperature differences between the color schemes (black/grey, black/green, black) when running with them.  I wouldn't call them cool, by any means, but the way Orange Mud structures their packs with open cell materials and airflow channels does a good job keeping the heat down overall.  Personally, I just couldn't get comfortable with the water bottle set up in the hydraquivers, but I absolutely love their bladder packs, especially the 1L size.  They are much more comfortable for me to wear than anything I've found from Nathan or Camelbak.



Thanks guys!  I guess I'm just overthinking it.   I ran without a water bottle tonight because it was just a 30 minute recovery slog after our 10K yesterday, and it was so nice to have free hands again.

Although with both hands free, now I have to work on what I am doing with my hands when I run.  Every single race picture I see of myself, I am like "what on earth am I doing with my hands?!"  If I am using the Nathan handheld, at least one hand looks semi normal strapped to the water bottle, but otherwise my hands are always in these clenched fists with a grip of death on each thumb, and a lot of times my fist is crossing my body and angled with my palm facing down rather than facing to the side.  Today I tried to work on at least just not gripping my thumb. 

My hamstrings and glutes are pretty tight and sore from the race yesterday, especially my bum left leg.  A lot of the pains in my leg while we were running were VERY reminiscent of the nerve issues I had, which is scary, but I am not feeling anything when I'm not running, only when we ran. And none of the issues like before where I could not do a glute stretch with my foot over my knee or touch my toes and have both legs be equally bent or straightened.  Meaning like equal amounts of tightness in the back of my legs.  Before, during all my issues, if I did a toe touch even without locked knees, my left leg could not straighten nearly as much as my right.  I can do both of those... I think/hope my left glute/hamstring is just weaker than the other one due to all the problems and I'm just feeling the effects of the tough race that I was pretty undertrained for.  I'll be taking the rest of the week off and not running until Saturday, although not exactly by choice.  But running group is on Wednesday, and I have a dermatologist appointment right before the group and the instructions said no exercise (tennis or golf) afterwards, but I'm guessing they also mean don't go out and run 50 minutes like an hour afterwards either.  I'm guessing it should be fine by Saturday, though, I'm getting a bump removed from my lower back that is so small now that it feels like it's not worth it... I made the appt to have it removed 2 months ago when it was all irritated during all the PT I was doing on my lower back, but of course you can never make an appointment to do anything until months later, and now it's basically gone.


----------



## McNs

*July Running Summary
*
Another solid month for me. I started with some quicker runs at the start of the month and average pace was less than 5 mins/km, so I decided to see if I could keep that up for a month just to prove I hadn't lost too much speed over the years. There were times it was tough, and the longest run was 12km as I was never really allowing for any recovery runs - each one was push push! On top of trying to run faster, I had (again) signed up for the Strava 2500m climbing challenge. Fortunately I have a 3km loop by my house that is undulating and has around 50m/150' climbing with each loop, but none of the climbs are too big, plus I'm figuring out how much I can push each lap knowing where the tougher bits are. The climbing challenge was a breeze in the end, though I did leave myself 100m to climb on the last day of the month... Summary below:

Distance 172 km, 107 miles
Time       14:11
Pace        4:57/km, 7:58/mi
Elevation 2,532m, 8,307ft
Avg HR    155

For my 1,000 mile running goal for this year, I am 36km ahead of where I need to be. I need some buffer for our vacation at the end of September!

I'm going to mix it up a bit more this month, try and get some nice long runs in there with some shorter faster ones.


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> You saved they day! It would have been the first weekend in many months going back to last years thread that we would not have had at least one race.


Happy to help out! 

*July Mileage Report:*
Total Miles: 154.5
Time: 1879 Minutes
Average Pace: 12:09

I spent two weeks at the start of the month just doing easy runs and slowing my tempo, because I'd noticed that all of my "easy" runs were actually running into Heart Rate Zone 3. This took down my mileage and my pace a bit, but it's still my highest mileage month to date. (Though August will be higher.) I've been doing my slow runs at a much slower pace now, and it's been managing my heart rate better. I'm hoping that this will result in some overall cardio benefits. The only downside is that I've had some knee pain. I think the slower pace (and dropping my cadence from 185 to 175) is altering my form, triggering the pain. Any tips appreciated.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Slow, but steady miles this month. Heat and humidity, training slower, trail runs, and  3 miles walking to and from the Peachtree Road Race contributed to slower pace. This is the most miles I've done since October of last year.
School starts here tomorrow, and I WON'T be going. Even though I have been retired four years, I have taught part time or filled in as a long-term sub (a whole semester last year) every year. This year I am "not available." So now I can concentrate on training for W&D and Dopey!

131.45 miles
26.16 hours
11:56 pace
23 workouts

@LSUlakes  I have two races to add for August. I know it is busy at your house, so don't sweat it if you don't have time. I am waiting anxiously for your announcement tomorrow. May the day go smoothly and Mrs. LSUlakes have an easy delivery of a fine boy! God bless you all.

12 - Disney at Heart - Table Rock Mountain 5k (47:00 / N/A)
25 - Disney at Heart - Midnight Flight 10K (1:03:00 / N/A)


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

*July Totals
*
 - 32,300m (1:40/100m)
 - 285 miles (21.4mph)
 - 131.5 miles (7:10/mile)

Total Time - 39 hours


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Miranda said:


> Anyway, here is my actual question, since I haven't used my Double Barrel one yet to really know the answer. I ordered the Double Barrel in black, because, you know, black goes with everything, but I wasn't thinking that black might also be hot. Is there enough material there in a hydration pack/vest for that to really be an issue? Should I order the Single Barrel one in gray/orange/pink or does it probably not make that much of a difference for a little backpack between my shoulderblades?



I have the pink single barrel and although it gets a tad warm, it is not bad at all and honestly I don't think the color would make a difference in heat since it does take up so little space on the back, plus it vents pretty well so I would go with the color you want. I love my Hydraquiver, I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Wendy98

July:

total miles:  181.1
avg, pace:  7:45/mile

I was on vacation for half the month and didn't run a ton.


----------



## FredtheDuck

*July Mileage Report:*
Total Miles: 77.5
Time: 927 Minutes (15 hr, 27 min)
Average Pace: 11:58

July was a the first month with the new paces @DopeyBadger set based on my Suds 'n Soles race time. The new paces, while definitely more challenging, are comfortable, sustainable, and the variety is helping keep things interesting. August will be my last full month of training before my first attempt at a half. I ran my longest run ever (8 miles... short for many here but a big deal to me) on Saturday and felt good about it after, which tells me I'm on the right track.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Have you ever been passed by someone pushing a stroller during a race? What is your reaction? Does your reaction vary if it happens during the early miles or late miles of a race?

ATTQOTD: YES! More than once. I'm usually a little disappointed that I am being passed, but also impressed by what that person is capable of doing. Getting passed at the end of a race is a bigger blow to me. I do tell them great job and good race! 

BONUS GAME: Guess the weight of baby LSUlakes. We will apply "Price is Right" rules. Winner gets to post the QOTD on 8/3/17. Any volunteers for 8/2/17 QOTD?


----------



## DopeyBadger

JohnRPG said:


> The only downside is that I've had some knee pain. I think the slower pace (and dropping my cadence from 185 to 175) is altering my form, triggering the pain. Any tips appreciated.



A couple thoughts:

1) For me, I know certain shoes perform well at slow speeds and others do not.  I can run slow in my Zealots, Rides or Triumphs.  I can not run slow in my Kinvaras.  Typically the issues manifest in my knees as you describe.  So maybe a different shoe would be helpful?

2) You can try changing the continuous running at "easy pace" to a run/walk combination using the "as slow as you can comfortably run" pace.  Now where that paces falls in relation to your pacing spectrum would dictate the duration of the running segment.  Therefore, if the ASAYCR pace was 5k pace, then you'd probably only be at 15 seconds to maintain easy physiological gains.  If your ASAYCR pace was long run pace, then it might be something like 3-4 minutes.  It's a thought.



LSUlakes said:


> BONUS GAME: Guess the weight of baby LSUlakes. We will apply "Price is Right" rules. Winner gets to post the QOTD on 8/3/17. Any volunteers for 8/2/17 QOTD?



6 pounds 5 ounces


----------



## MissLiss279

FredtheDuck said:


> *July Mileage Report:*
> Total Miles: 77.5
> Time: 927 Minutes (15 hr, 27 min)
> Average Pace: 11:58
> 
> July was a the first month with the new paces @DopeyBadger set based on my Suds 'n Soles race time. The new paces, while definitely more challenging, are comfortable, sustainable, and the variety is helping keep things interesting. August will be my last full month of training before my first attempt at a half. I ran my longest run ever (8 miles... short for many here but a big deal to me) on Saturday and felt good about it after, which tells me I'm on the right track.



It's always exciting to hit those new distance PRs, no matter how far they are. When I run with people that are hitting those new distances, it makes me excited for them. Be proud! Congratulations!


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been passed by someone pushing a stroller during a race? What is your reaction? Does your reaction vary if it happens during the early miles or late miles of a race?



ATTQOTD: Also, yes. My reaction depends upon what the pusher looks like when it happens, honestly. That's probably terribly judgmental, but ... If the person is obviously in fantastic shape and looks like a seasoned runner, then, I just assume they're flat out better than me, and I just accept the fact. OTOH, when the pusher is clearly the grandparent and 30+ years older than me, well -- I feel a bit embarrassed about it. Not that I can usually do a whole lot about it.



DopeyBadger said:


> 1) For me, I know certain shoes perform well at slow speeds and others do not.  I can run slow in my Zealots, Rides or Triumphs.  I can not run slow in my Kinvaras.  Typically the issues manifest in my knees as you describe.  So maybe a different shoe would be helpful?
> 
> 2) You can try changing the continuous running at "easy pace" to a run/walk combination using the "as slow as you can comfortably run" pace.  Now where that paces falls in relation to your pacing spectrum would dictate the duration of the running segment.  Therefore, if the ASAYCR pace was 5k pace, then you'd probably only be at 15 seconds to maintain easy physiological gains.  If your ASAYCR pace was long run pace, then it might be something like 3-4 minutes.  It's a thought.



Thanks for the suggestions! I'm in Triumphs and Rides for all my slow runs now. Blaming my Kinvaras was one of the first things I did. This may have helped a bit, but it's definitely not everything. Changing to run/walk for the easy runs may be worth trying.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Yes!! And I was like "Seriously?? Ugh!", lol. But yeah, more power to them - I remember when my kids were like 1 & 2 and I had no car and had to push them in the double stroller to the grocery store every day to buy food, then home again with kids and groceries loading it down. And I lived on a hill with a 1/2 mile driveway that went downhill then uphill to get to the main road. Lost all my baby weight, lol.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATYQOTD: _Enjoy _the heat_!? _No, certainly not. However, I appreciate the benefits I'm getting from going through it. The hardest part has been getting up early and trying to get the run in before the sun gets above the houses and tress. Sleep has definitely been a challenge. I can tell I've adapted, even though I still come in looking like I just jumped in a pool. I'm hoping it will pay dividends come Fall.

*July Report:*
Total: 203.5 miles
Avg Pace: 9:48 m/m
Avg HR: 139 bpm



Never thought THAT was possible. Any of it. I just saw the last two numbers and am somewhat in shock. I knew I was getting better, but not like that. So, in relation to last week's question, this happened after observing the Sultan of Spreadsheets' (@DopeyBadger) evolution, reading through Hanson's book, and putting it into play. (GREAT book, even if you don't intend the follow the plan. He does a terrific job explaining the physiology.) I'm in week 7 for MCM, but spent 6 weeks before the start of the plan getting used to running 6 days a week. The knee finally let me out there, so I started at an easy half hour a day, and gradually stepped up the time from there, staying at an easy pace. My goals for MCM are shifting, so the hard part now (other than getting through the plan) is tempering my enthusiasm.

After the marathon, I'm probably going to reach out to our Great Northern Guru for some guidance on the turnaround between that one and WDW's 25th Anniversary 11 weeks later, which I may or may not run run (might stay with DW to help her through), because Mercedes is 5 weeks after that, and that's the big hometown race where I haven't even done the half yet. (Doesn't seem right.) I'll probably still read through my copy of Daniels, but am curious how a custom plan would look for me. It's a little ways off, but I'm looking forward to working with you, Cheesy Kemo Sabe!

ATTQOTD: Yes. -.-  It's not right.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been passed by someone pushing a stroller during a race? What is your reaction? Does your reaction vary if it happens during the early miles or late miles of a race?
> 
> BONUS GAME: Guess the weight of baby LSUlakes. We will apply "Price is Right" rules. Winner gets to post the QOTD on 8/3/17. Any volunteers for 8/2/17 QOTD?



ATTQOTD:  I've been passed by strollers any number of times during races and it doesn't bother me.  I just file it under the "there'll always be someone faster than me and someone slower than me so just worry about running MY race" philosophy.  It just so happens that their "faster than me" pace includes a stroller.  Now, what did bother me was the time ~10 miles into the City of Oaks Marathon when a double(!) stroller was pushed past me only to fishtail and completely wipe out right in my path!  If you're going to push a stroller at those speeds, make sure you can control it!  That could have hurt the kids and ruined any number of runners' races.

BONUS:  5lbs, 10 oz


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I'm more impressed when I get passed by people pushing kids in strollers. It happened recently and the kid was probably 3.5 (so, the combined weight of the stroller and kid were probably over 50 lbs). I told the mom she was a rock star.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I can't recall a time, but I'm sure I have! #turtle 
Bonus: 7lbs1oz- Good luck tomorrow! Sending you lots of good thoughts and prayers! 

(Bonus Thought... Does anyone run with their hair down? I don't get it. I saw a lady running this morning with her hair down and I wanted to pull over and give her my ponytail holder.)


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: There is one guy who is at every local 5k and he's a beast and always passes me (I know he starts in the back) so it doesn't phase me. Plus he's not a woman aged 36-39 
At last years RnR Chicago as I was finishing up my 10k I got passed by a woman pushing a stroller at warp speed.  
I was dumbfounded until a fellow dis-er sent me this article below.  She was going after a Guiness World Record and finished her half marathon in 1:22:57 and place 7th overall.

http://running.competitor.com/2016/...b-breaks-half-marathon-stroller-record_153237


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes  I am going to guess 6 lbs 3 oz.  It's how much my kiddo weighed when we left the hospital and she turned out pretty great


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been passed by someone pushing a stroller during a race? What is your reaction? Does your reaction vary if it happens during the early miles or late miles of a race?


I don't think I have ever been passed by a stroller. They aren't really allowed in Disney races but I have seen wheelchairs being pushed in Disney races before. 

Bonus: 8 lbs 1 oz.


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> (Bonus Thought... Does anyone run with their hair down? I don't get it. I saw a lady running this morning with her
> hair down and I wanted to pull over and give her my ponytail holder.)



Not run, but I used to dance all the time with my hair down.  It didn't bother me so much while I was moving, in fact having the "wind in my hair" so to speak was nice...it was more once I stopped moving and the sweat starting really kicking in...ick.  Even when it looked good from the outside, I can still feel the sweaty underlayer against my neck (shudders.)  And so I always had hair ties in my bag or purse so that on my way home I could slap my hair up into a pony or low-pony if the front of my hair was "fancy" or had "sparkly doo-dads" in it.  
Some was performance hair, but a lot was just me wanting to look good.  Fashion over function.  And so much hairspray.  
But yeah, I feel you.


----------



## dis_or_dat

July stats:
Mileage: 61 miles
Pace: 13:00
Elliptical: 15 miles
Yoga: 4 times

ATTQOTD: Yes! I was amazed. It was a guy working the nutrition booth of a company that was sponsoring our local race and he started way in the back. He probably placed, he was a beast.  I think I see him on the trails too.  Strollers are hard to push.  I've never tried a running stroller, but I bet it's way harder than running without it.

Bonus: hate running with my hair down. I put it in a low ponytail.  Although I have had the band break on me, so I always bring a back up at races.  Also, hate running in the heat.  Pace suffers dramatically. It's a heat wave this week and since I'm not training, I'll be on the elliptical.

Bonus: 7 lbs.  Good luck and prayers!


----------



## FredtheDuck

dis_or_dat said:


> I've never tried a running stroller, but I bet it's way harder than running without it.



In my experience, it is. I was just thinking that morning that I haven't taken my kiddo out for a run in a while because I'm trying to stick to this plan, but when the half marathon is over and I'm back to "unplanned" runs, I'll be back out there with her. 



dis_or_dat said:


> Bonus: hate running with my hair down.



I cut mine off (see the pixie cut in my profile photo) in 2015 because it was _always _in a ponytail. 

Extra bonus: I know he's a couple of weeks early, so I'm going 6 lbs, 9 oz.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Yes, there is one couple and then one woman that pass me in almost every local race with their strollers. The couple swaps out pushing, so I don't feel as bad, but the lady pushes her DOUBLE stroller with toddler and probably one year old and passes me every time. I only hope that once I have kids that I can do the same. My main thought when she passes me is that I would love to swap places with those kids! 

Bonus: 6 pounds, 6 ounces

Extra bonus: I can barely run with my hair in a ponytail without it looking ridiculous, much less completely down!

*July stats:*
Miles: 161
Average Pace: 9:35
Average HR: 157


----------



## DopeyBadger

Chasing Dopey said:


> Never thought THAT was possible. Any of it. I just saw the last two numbers and am somewhat in shock. I knew I was getting better, but not like that. So, in relation to last week's question, this happened after observing the Sultan of Spreadsheets' (@DopeyBadger) evolution, reading through Hanson's book, and putting it into play. (GREAT book, even if you don't intend the follow the plan. He does a terrific job explaining the physiology.) I'm in week 7 for MCM, but spent 6 weeks before the start of the plan getting used to running 6 days a week. The knee finally let me out there, so I started at an easy half hour a day, and gradually stepped up the time from there, staying at an easy pace. My goals for MCM are shifting, so the hard part now (other than getting through the plan) is tempering my enthusiasm.
> 
> After the marathon, I'm probably going to reach out to our Great Northern Guru for some guidance on the turnaround between that one and WDW's 25th Anniversary 11 weeks later, which I may or may not run run (might stay with DW to help her through), because Mercedes is 5 weeks after that, and that's the big hometown race where I haven't even done the half yet. (Doesn't seem right.) I'll probably still read through my copy of Daniels, but am curious how a custom plan would look for me. It's a little ways off, but I'm looking forward to working with you, Cheesy Kemo Sabe!



That's awesome to hear!  That's a bevy of nicknames.  Both the Hansons and Daniels books are great resources.  I've read and re-read them many times and keep noticing small details I've skimmed over before.  I can certainly understand the excitement over the improvements on a first run through of this concept.  So, best of luck training and tempering the excitement!  I'll be here if you need me for either WDW or Mercedes.


----------



## Princess KP

run.minnie.miles said:


> (Bonus Thought... Does anyone run with their hair down? I don't get it. I saw a lady running this morning with her hair down and I wanted to pull over and give her my ponytail holder.)



Not me. I don't like having my hair touch the back of my neck so it's all tucked into a baseball hat. I can't even have the ponytail go through the back cause the swinging would just drive me nuts!


----------



## ZellyB

*July Mileage Report:*
Total Miles: 117.5

That's a great total for me.  We've really been working on increasing our overall training mileage in anticipation of Dopey.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Yes it happens to me almost every local race that allows strollers! It doesn't bother me at all and I try to tell them "good job" as they cruise on past me because running is hard enough when you are not pushing a human being. I attempted to push my oldest when he was little and HATED it. He complained that I wasnt going fast enough to his liking and that was pretty much the end of me running with a stroller.

Hair question: I don't see how people with long hair can run with it down. I don't even like my hair in a ponytail while I run. It's up in a high bun where hopefully there is not a chance of it bothering me. I often carry a few extra on my hand just in case I feel the bun loosening up a bit.

July miles: 91


----------



## Dis5150

Hair question: No chance I would ever run with it down. I hate even one strand of hair touching my neck when I am sweaty. I also do the bun when my hair gets long enough that a ponytail swings. I am a little OCD lol.

Bonus question: 6lbs 1 oz


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I have been passed a couple of times by a stroller.  First time was near the end of a Half, but found out later she picked up the stroller around mile 8 of the race.  The second time was the near the middle of a half, and the guy was running the relay, so was almost finished with his leg.  

There was also one race where the dude set the World Record for a half while pushing a stroller.  He started at the front, so he never passed anyone!


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been passed by someone pushing a stroller during a race? What is your reaction? Does your reaction vary if it happens during the early miles or late miles of a race?



Yes, a few years ago, there was a local 5k, and a guy pushing a stroller passed me at the 2-mile mark.  He was probably running a 7:00 mile with the stroller.  We did get to an uphill portion where I passed him back, but he won in the end.  I thought it was awesome.



LSUlakes said:


> BONUS GAME:


7 lb 2 oz



run.minnie.miles said:


> (Bonus Thought... Does anyone run with their hair down? I don't get it. I saw a lady running this morning with her hair down and I wanted to pull over and give her my ponytail holder.)



Actually, my daughter started running earlier this year, and we can't convince her to put her hair up, so it is always down when she runs regardless of the heat/humidity.  She hates ponies because they pull her hair.  To each their own.


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been passed by someone pushing a stroller during a race? What is your reaction? Does your reaction vary if it happens during the early miles or late miles of a race?



Yes, I've been passed by strollers and many runners of all ages, shapes and sizes. Like @camaker mentioned I run with the attitude that there is always someone faster than me so I don't get upset. I know I'm not the fastest, I try to be consistant and if I am, I find I end up passing some of those that blew by me earlier in the race. 

Good luck with the baby @LSUlakes! I don't want to take up a weight guess as I won't be able to post on 8/3 but whatever it is I am wishing you all the best for you and the family!


----------



## michigandergirl

July totals: 117.4 miles - I'd have to double check, but that might be a record for me.

ATTQOTD: My very first 5K I was passed by a guy pushing a stroller with chunky, toddler-sized triplets. I was in complete awe and then I was angry, thinking that I would definitely need to get better for the next 5K!

Bonus: 8lbs 4oz


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been passed by someone pushing a stroller during a race? What is your reaction? Does your reaction vary if it happens during the early miles or late miles of a race?


I'm sure I've been passed by a stroller before but no particular memory is coming to mind. Whether I'm being passed or not, I'm always inspired by their efforts and commitment. 

During a race a few years ago I was passed by a guy in jorts reciting poetry out loud. That one knocked my ego down a few posts. I don't think I'll ever forget that.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Monthly Total: 165.5 miles.  

ATTQOTD: I have been passed by runners with strollers.  It would only smart if it was at the end of a race.  I don't liked to get passed at the end of a race in general - happens a lot, but I don't like it!  

Bonus: 7 lbs, 8 oz


----------



## sourire

July Mileage Total: 87.5! 
Total Time: 19:03!
(I had to add it up manually even tho Garmin told me it was so. Definite time and mileage records for me! Only missed 1 run on the training plan!)
Avg Pace: 13:04/mi

Looking forward to baby news @LSUlakes! Best wishes for a swift and healthy delivery!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been passed by someone pushing a stroller during a race? What is your reaction? Does your reaction vary if it happens during the early miles or late miles of a race?



I don't know that I've ever done a race that allows strollers. If I have, I'm sure I've been passed by a stroller and just not noticed. I get passed by strollers running around the neighborhood. I don't mind at all - I know everyone runs at a different pace, and these stroller runners must just be faster than me.



LSUlakes said:


> BONUS GAME: Guess the weight of baby LSUlakes. We will apply "Price is Right" rules. Winner gets to post the QOTD on 8/3/17. Any volunteers for 8/2/17 QOTD?



6lbs 10oz



run.minnie.miles said:


> (Bonus Thought... Does anyone run with their hair down? I don't get it. I saw a lady running this morning with her hair down and I wanted to pull over and give her my ponytail holder.)



Same. I don't understand running with your hair down. Outside of running, I wear my hair down 99% of the time (the only time it's up is if I'm eating and don't want it in my food or if I haven't washed my hair in like a week), but I can't even imagine running with my hair down. I see people do it, and I don't understand.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been passed by someone pushing a stroller during a race? What is your reaction? Does your reaction vary if it happens during the early miles or late miles of a race?


Oh ya...I know a local guy that did a lot of races pushing his TWINS.  He went flying by me at the start of a half marathon and I never saw him again.  He ran a 1:14 HM pushing TWO KIDS!!!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been passed by someone pushing a stroller during a race? What is your reaction? Does your reaction vary if it happens during the early miles or late miles of a race?


Yep! PHM 5K when they used to allow strollers. There were a few men pushing strollers and using them as battering rams! No joke, literally winding in and out, yelling "STROLLERS COMING THROUGH! MAKE WAY!!" One swerved too hard with his double stroller, one of the kids in almost fell out, and he made several people around him stumble. My reaction would best be described as stunned contempt, lol!

Far more demoralizing was during a local half-marathon, being passed by a man who appeared to be around 75-80, wearing cutoff jeans, flip flops, and a madras shirt worn with arms out of the sleeves, only the top button done at the neck so it flew behind him like a cape. Dude was _speedy_: he passed a whole lot of folks before I lost sight of him, lol!



baxter24 said:


> Hair question: I don't see how people with long hair can run with it down. I don't even like my hair in a ponytail while I run. It's up in a high bun where hopefully there is not a chance of it bothering me.


I'm with you 100%! Actually, my hair's up in a bun a solid 95% of my life, lol!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*July Mileage:* 46.1 miles - it doesn't seem like a lot, but the biggest thing was staying consistent and getting out there at least 3-4 times a week, and I pretty much did that. So I'd say it was a good month. 

*ATYQOTD*: Big, huge NO! I absolutely despise summer running and running in the heat. I can't wait until fall. And this is coming from a Northerner, where relatively speaking the heat is not that bad compared to the South.

*ATTQOTD:* I believe I have been passed by strollers maybe a couple times. My reaction is usually just one of being impressed that someone can be pushing a stroller and still run faster than me.

*Bonus:* 7 lbs, 6 oz. Congrats @LSUlakes - hoping for a safe and healthy arrival for baby!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been passed by someone pushing a stroller during a race? What is your reaction? Does your reaction vary if it happens during the early miles or late miles of a race?



The stroller people don't bother me as much as the guy dressed like Elvis, the guy juggling, and the guy running backwards.  I know a guy in Dubai who completes every triathlon, from sprint to Ironman, with his son, age 13, in a kayak on the swim, in tow on the bike, and in a jogger on the run. What's even more impressive is seeing his 10-year old daughter do the same thing with her brother in a kids tri. 



> BONUS GAME: Guess the weight of baby LSUlakes. We will apply "Price is Right" rules. Winner gets to post the QOTD on 8/3/17. Any volunteers for 8/2/17 QOTD?



6 pounds, 11 ounces


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: I started near the back of a small 5k with a friend who was running with a stroller.  I think he thought he should be near the back because of the stroller.  What he didn't realize is that he was faster than a large majority of the participants.  When the gun sounded, he basically started 4-wheeling (technically I think it was 3 wheels) off to the side of the street through people's yards so he could pass people.  I followed along, but couldn't even keep up with him up until the 1 mile mark.

Bonus:  6 lbs, 2 oz.


----------



## PrincessV

Oh, I missed the bonus! Hmm... 7lbs, 8oz


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:  I was once passed by a woman pushing triplets in a stroller.  When I lamented this fact to a friend, her reply was "I've been passed by an 80 year old man who I know has a pacemaker!"


----------



## PCFriar80

Answer to Bonus Question.... I'm going to go with 8lb 2oz, after all the birth date is 8/2.  Best of luck!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

Thanks for all the well wishes for tomorrow. If it isnt to busy I may try a "in game thread" within this thread. lol. We shall see


----------



## JulieODC

I despise running in the heat! Almost makes me yearn for winter.....almost.

I can't recall being passed by a stroller runner but I'm sure I have! IMO it's pretty badass to run with a stroller - that's hard stuff!

I'm guessing 6lb 9oz!


----------



## Wendy98

Not that I ever recall, so I don't think I have been passed by a stroller.  I have had stroller encounters, as recently as my 4 mile race in June.  It is typically a pretty crowded race.  I start near the front, but still several rows back.  Before we started, I felt something nudging my in the heels/calves.  It was a woman pushing a double jogging stroller, trying to get up front by way of the curb.  What is even crazier--it was my neighbor from down the street.  I don't know her well, but we are friendly.  She was a very good runner (before the twins).  I know she has done races with them before.  And while a 7:20-7:30 ish pace is great while pushing a stroller, no way does that put you in the front.  I was most amazed at that she has the nerve to weasel in 3 minutes before the gun goes off with a double stroller.

Hair down?  That would be torture.  I saw girls at elementary track this past spring running with their hair down and it took every ounce of restraint not to go put it up myself.

Bonus QOTD:  6 lbs. 13 oz.  Good luck @LSUlakes!  Can't wait to hear the birth story and see pics!


----------



## LSUlakes

In game thread.

Checked in and hooked up to all the bells and whistles.  Momma is in good spirits. 
Daddy has either a stomach bug or food poisoning. Not much sleep last night. Getting better though.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> In game thread.
> 
> Checked in and hooked up to all the bells and whistles.  Momma is in good spirits.
> Daddy has either a stomach bug or food poisoning. Not much sleep last night. Getting better though.



Methinks Daddy is just overly nervous


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> In game thread.
> 
> Checked in and hooked up to all the bells and whistles.  Momma is in good spirits.
> Daddy has either a stomach bug or food poisoning. Not much sleep last night. Getting better though.


Game on!


----------



## FFigawi

Since @LSUlakes is otherwise occupied today, I'll volunteer to post today's Question of the Day:

Please give advice to a new runner using no more than five words. I'll start by knocking out two easy ones.

1. Nothing new on race day
2. Never trust a fart


----------



## jmasgat

3. Trust your training
4. Don't overthink, don't underestimate it
5. Body Glide is your friend


----------



## girliea

FFigawi said:


> Since @LSUlakes is otherwise occupied today, I'll volunteer to post today's Question of the Day:
> 
> Please give advice to a new runner using no more than five words. I'll start by knocking out two easy ones.
> 
> 1. Nothing new on race day
> *2. Never trust a fart*


*
*
Methinks there is a backstory here-that we may or may not want to hear!


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> Please give advice to a new runner using no more than five words.



Everyone has bad runs
Learn from your mistakes/missteps
Never let running become stressful


----------



## PCFriar80

FFigawi said:


> Since @LSUlakes is otherwise occupied today, I'll volunteer to post today's Question of the Day:
> 
> Please give advice to a new runner using no more than five words. I'll start by knocking out two easy ones.


Two minutes for elbowing.
Double knot those laces.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Get fitted for good shoes
Build up slowly


----------



## gjramsey

Run slower to get faster
Do not race every run


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Don't run through injuries


----------



## roxymama

Can or Can't; your choice
Say no to cotton socks
Sign up for a race


----------



## roxymama

It gets easier over time


----------



## DopeyBadger

20. Train slow to race fast
21. Train at current, not goal.
22. Don't survive training, thrive.
23. Learn - why each workout?
24. Balance amongst the training.
25. Set your own limits.
26. Learn the mind tricks.
27. Get a GPS watch.
28. Train using lap pace.
29. Keep your eyes up.
30. Warmups are important physiologically.
31. Learn to run by effort.


----------



## cburnett11

Look good for the camera


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Run for enjoyment, not punishment.


----------



## LSUlakes

Watching a good one. 
Water is broke, 3 cm on last check ~ 45 minutes ago.


----------



## TheHamm

Lurking new runner here appreciating your 5 words of wisdom.  I am afraid of #2, but would like clarification on cotton socks.  I'm only up to 2.5 miles 3x a week but hoping to make it to 10K by February so I think I need lots of wisdom. I have many worries already- it is getting darker in the morning which is unmotivating and perhaps unsafe; what am I going to do at 6am in November? Um, snow and ice? But socks never crossed my mind.  If not the 80's gym socks I grew up with, than what?


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> View attachment 258290
> Watching a good one.
> Water is broke, 3 cm on last check ~ 45 minutes ago.



A couple days after having my daughter I asked my husband if we could watch the recent episode of Survivor. He said "we watched that episode while you were in labor" to which I replied "the tv was on?"

Excited for you and your family!!!


----------



## roxymama

TheHamm said:


> Lurking new runner here appreciating your 5 words of wisdom.  I am afraid of #2, but would like clarification on cotton socks.  I'm only up to 2.5 miles 3x a week but hoping to make it to 10K by February so I think I need lots of wisdom. I have many worries already- it is getting darker in the morning which is unmotivating and perhaps unsafe; what am I going to do at 6am in November? Um, snow and ice? But socks never crossed my mind.  If not the 80's gym socks I grew up with, than what?



Don't worry too much about the socks if they aren't causing you any issues.  I am a sweaty foot runner and so cotton doesn't bother me much if I'm running in a cool climate (air conditioning/winter/etc) or for a shorter run. But when it's really hot out or when I'm running for let's say an hour plus...I tend to get hot spots or blisters from the rubbing of the wet cotton on my toes/arches.  We are all different so some people aren't affected at all and some are affected way worse by blisters.  I like to bodyglide my toes and wear tech material socks or tech/cotton blend thin socks (you can find them at Target or Big box sports stores or amazon) but I avoid thick cotton non-sport socks.  Which also make my shoes feel too tight when I wear them.   Some here swear by smart wool socks.  Everything is just experimentation about what you like   And a reason to spend all the money.

GOOD LUCK AND ENJOY!


----------



## KSellers88

Watch out for animals
Always carry pepper spray
No shame in running slow 
Don't start out too fast


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

*Do the work but enjoy
*Worry about your own race
*Running is mental and physical


----------



## roxymama

All runners look different


----------



## opusone

Compete only with yourself
Consistency is key
Proper gear matters
All runners are your friends


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD:
Enjoy most of the miles!
Stop to smell the roses (or pet the dogs, or feed the squirrels, or take a pic...)



TheHamm said:


> Lurking new runner here appreciating your 5 words of wisdom.  I am afraid of #2, but would like clarification on cotton socks.  I'm only up to 2.5 miles 3x a week but hoping to make it to 10K by February so I think I need lots of wisdom. I have many worries already- it is getting darker in the morning which is unmotivating and perhaps unsafe; what am I going to do at 6am in November? Um, snow and ice? But socks never crossed my mind.  If not the 80's gym socks I grew up with, than what?


Cotton doesn't wick away moisture, which can lead to blistering. There are loads of socks made specifically for running that work better for most people. I'm partial to SmartWool, myself, but there are plenty of brands out there to try!

About dark early mornings (or dark early evenings, even), lots of us use headlamps. Keeps you visible to cars, and allows you to see where you're going. I found one cheap at Running Warehouse.


----------



## ZellyB

Toenails grow back


----------



## Disney at Heart

Bad runs happen, move on
You are never too old
runDisney is the best


----------



## whaler8

Have fun, always have fun


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Since @LSUlakes is otherwise occupied today, I'll volunteer to post today's Question of the Day:
> 
> Please give advice to a new runner using no more than five words. I'll start by knocking out two easy ones.
> 
> 1. Nothing new on race day
> 2. Never trust a fart


1. Body Glide
2. You can
3. Train for your race


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> it is getting darker in the morning which is unmotivating and perhaps unsafe; what am I going to do at 6am in November? Um, snow and ice?





Another nighttime option several of us use is the Noxgear Tracer 360.  It makes you visible to others, but doesn't produce enough light really to light your path.  I attach a small bike light to my Tracer and that provides me the light I need to see.

As for snow and ice, there are some that attach some spikes to their running shoes.  I've been running in the snow for 5 years now pretty consistently and have never needed any additional equipment.  Just keep the stride short and your balance of weight underneath you.  I've only fallen once running in the snow/ice in the hundreds of snow runs.


----------



## Capang

Another lurker loving this thread today. Recently decided to get back into running which I haven't done since college (and even then I did it poorly) and I really love reading the advice for new runners today. Thanks! Hoping to run some 5k if not later this fall then definitely by spring.


----------



## Jules76126

Consistency is key to success


----------



## baxter24

Don't sell yourself short


----------



## Miranda

TheHamm said:


> Lurking new runner here appreciating your 5 words of wisdom.  I am afraid of #2, but would like clarification on cotton socks.  I'm only up to 2.5 miles 3x a week but hoping to make it to 10K by February so I think I need lots of wisdom. I have many worries already- it is getting darker in the morning which is unmotivating and perhaps unsafe; what am I going to do at 6am in November? Um, snow and ice? But socks never crossed my mind.  If not the 80's gym socks I grew up with, than what?


I run in the dark in the winter a lot because my run group runs at 6pm and the sun sets here in the winter around 4:30   A headlamp was mentioned, and you can also get various blinky LED lights to clip onto yourself, or my personal favorite, a Noxgear Tracer360 vest.  If you sign up for their email list, they occasionally have sales where you can get a really good deal.  I got my vest for like $35 on Black Friday and I know they had a similar price on Prime Day a week or two ago.

For the snow and ice, there's various things you can do.  You can get some Nanospikes or Yaktrax that help with ice, although to be honest most of the time I do not run with my Yaktrax.  I think next winter I'm going to try getting some of the Nanospikes, but the main issue is that they kinda suck when you hit dry pavement, and usually there's enough cleared/dry pavement as part of my run to make it undesireable to wear them for the entire thing, unless we're running in an actual snowstorm (which we have done!)


----------



## SarahDisney

Welcome to all of our new posters! We're happy to have you and look forward to reading about your running adventures!

Re Cotton socks: I actually find that pure cotton socks itch a bit (I know, weird), so I wear a blend. I bought some Brooks socks for cheap online a while back, and then last year I bought a 3-pack of champion socks at Kohl's. Both work fine. 
If you're doing okay with cotton, you can stick with it, but be aware that if it starts to bother you or you get blisters, you may want to try something else. You can get cheaper moisture-wicking athletic socks at your local target, kohls, Walmart, etc if you don't want to spend $10+ for socks at the running store.


----------



## michigandergirl

Run your own race
Dream it, then do it
Keep toenails cut short
Yoga compliments running


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Go slow, jogging is running
Be consistent
Read up! Knowledge is Power! (<- seriously. There's more to running than you realize.)
Don't be afraid to ask
Improvement takes time
Embrace repetition
Be consistent
Go slow, jogging is running


----------



## LSUlakes

In game update:
About half way there.


----------



## cburnett11

Bloody shirts are not attractive


----------



## McNs

I missed the QOTD by @FFigawi  and thought these were all tips for Mrs @LSUlakes! 

Great to see some lurkers posting. This really is a great board and has been so motivational for my running this year.

My tips
Hills are actually your friend
Any run better than none
Left right left right left

@LSUlakes best of luck!


----------



## LSUlakes

We are at mile 18-20 of the "marathon". The big push to the finish isn't far off now!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> We are at mile 18-20 of the "marathon". The big push to the finish isn't far off now!


Go Mrs. @LSUlakes , go!!!


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> We are at mile 18-20 of the "marathon". The big push to the finish isn't far off now!



Ughh... WWoS


----------



## sourire

Love the QOTD!!
Everyone starts somewhere
Run your own race
Running slowly is still running 
Always take some water
And don't forget sunscreen
Fig newtons are fuel too!


----------



## whatacrew08

First mile is a liar.
Keep going!
Keep reading Running Thread.


----------



## LSUlakes

Baby is here and both momma and baby are doing great. 7 lbs 8oz and 21" tall. Born at 1:49 PM. Pics coming later


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> Baby is here and both momma and baby are doing great. 7 lbs 8oz and 21" tall. Born at 1:49 PM. Pics coming later



 Wish we could all be there to give you guys a hug.
Give your wife a medal and a snackbox for finishing her marathon!!


----------



## FredtheDuck

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Yay @LSUlakes Family!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

What fantastic news!!! Congratulations @LSUlakes family!!!


----------



## Dis5150

Congratulations @LSUlakes!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Congrats @LSUlakes FAMILY!!!


----------



## Jules76126

Congrats!


----------



## SarahDisney

Congrats @LSUlakes (and to the whole family too)! Glad to hear everyone's doing well!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Baby is here and both momma and baby are doing great. 7 lbs 8oz and 21" tall. Born at 1:49 PM. Pics coming later


HOORAY!!!!! Congratulations  



PrincessV said:


> Oh, I missed the bonus! Hmm... 7lbs, 8oz


Nailed it!!!


----------



## DIS-OH

Congrats LSUlakes and MommaLSUlakes!!!

My money is on BabyLSUlakes in an official (non-kids) runDisney race in 2033!!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Congrats Jerry!


----------



## McNs

LSUlakes said:


> Baby is here and both momma and baby are doing great. 7 lbs 8oz and 21" tall. Born at 1:49 PM. Pics coming later


Awesome!! Great to hear mum and baby are doing well. What post event nutrition are you planning?


----------



## Miranda

Congrats, @LSUlakes!

ATTQOTD:  So many good ones already taken, but here's my contribution...

Races are fun, plus beer



Actually TBH, I wish more had really good cider.


----------



## LSUlakes

Everyone meet Luke Jospeh Falgoust on his first day one Earth.


----------



## FFigawi

Congrats @LSUlakes!


----------



## girliea

Congrats Jerry! Your family is beautiful! 
Love the name!


----------



## opusone

Congratulations!!  Great news and an awesome picture of the family!


----------



## opusone

Baloo in MI said:


> Bonus: 7 lbs, 8 oz





PrincessV said:


> Oh, I missed the bonus! Hmm... 7lbs, 8oz





PrincessV said:


> Nailed it!!!



Well done, but I believe someone beat you to the finish line by a few hours.


----------



## whaler8

Congratulations @LSUlakes !!


----------



## sourire

Congratulations @LSUlakes and family! Hugs to all from across the miles!


----------



## jmasgat

Congrats @LSUlakes and may the force be with .....Luke!  (Yeah, pretty bad, I know)


----------



## Baloo in MI

LSUlakes said:


> Baby is here and both momma and baby are doing great. 7 lbs 8oz and 21" tall. Born at 1:49 PM. Pics coming later



Congratulations!!!!!!!!

Love the picture of a beautiful and happy family!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Congratulations @LSUlakes.  Beautiful family.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:

This Running Community is Awesome
Running's a celebration of life
"On your left"
It's about the chocolate milk
Sore quads, black toenails... Good!
Running should be about self


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been passed by someone pushing a stroller during a race? What is your reaction? Does your reaction vary if it happens during the early miles or late miles of a race?



Three times that I can remember.  Once I finished second overall to a guy pushing a stroller.  A second time I was passed by someone pushing a double stroller but I managed to re-pass him later.  Lastly I did a father's day run this year with a stroller division and while I did a lot of passing pushing the stroller I was passed by one person who was just faster.



TheHamm said:


> Lurking new runner here appreciating your 5 words of wisdom.  I am afraid of #2, but would like clarification on cotton socks.  I'm only up to 2.5 miles 3x a week but hoping to make it to 10K by February so I think I need lots of wisdom. I have many worries already- it is getting darker in the morning which is unmotivating and perhaps unsafe; what am I going to do at 6am in November? Um, snow and ice? But socks never crossed my mind.  If not the 80's gym socks I grew up with, than what?



As others have said cotton can trap moisture and cause blisters.  If it isn't a problem for you don't worry about it but as you run more keep it in mind if you do start to get blisters or hot spots.  As for running at night, there are two considerations.  The first is being seen.  A reflective vest or clip on lights will handle that.  If you run in areas with street lights you probably only need to worry about consideration #1.  The second consideration is seeing.  If you are running where it is darker you will want to invest in either a headlamp or a set of handheld running lights.  I would go for something you can recharge as opposed to something with replaceable batteries.



LSUlakes said:


> Baby is here and both momma and baby are doing great. 7 lbs 8oz and 21" tall. Born at 1:49 PM. Pics coming later



Congratulations and great picture of the family there.


----------



## gjramsey

Congratulations @LSUlakes and family


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Congratulations @LSUlakes and family and welcome baby Luke! He is precious!


----------



## mrsg00fy

LSUlakes said:


> Everyone meet Luke Jospeh Falgoust on his first day one Earth. View attachment 258371 View attachment 258372


Congratulations!! So very happy for you and your beautiful family.


----------



## JulieODC

Congratulations @LSUlakes - he is absolutely perfect!

Enjoy your first days as a family of 4!


----------



## Mickey Momma

Congratulations @LSUlakes and family!  Luke is perfect!


----------



## Ariel484

Congratulations @LSUlakes family!! Love the name!


----------



## CherieFran

Congratulations @LSUlakes ! Such a lovely family portrait!


----------



## rteetz

Congrats @LSUlakes!!! The force is strong with that one.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Congrats @LSUlakes!


----------



## Chasing Dopey




----------



## The Expert

Congrats @LSUlakes! If you're a Star Wars nerd like me, it only took you about 12 seconds to say "Luke, I am your father." RIGHT???

ATTQOTD: Get a plan from @DopeyBadger


----------



## mrsgryphon

LSUlakes said:


> Everyone meet Luke Jospeh Falgoust on his first day one Earth. View attachment 258371 View attachment 258372



Congratulations!  What a beautiful family!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Congrats @LSUlakes !


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Mr. PaDC
July 2017 distances:
Running:  85.2 miles
Swim:  9850 yards


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Congrats @LSUlakes and family!!!


----------



## Wendy98

Congratulations @LSUlakes!  Your family is beautiful.


----------



## cburnett11

Congrats @LSUlakes!  What an awesome family.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

What a wonderful family picture- Luke is a handsome little guy and your daughter is a sweetheart! Congratulations!


----------



## KSellers88

YAY @LSUlakes and family!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats @LSUlakes and family!!  Beautiful baby boy and beautiful family!!


----------



## dis_or_dat

CONGRATULATIONS @LSUlakes !!!! What a beautiful family!!!!


----------



## michigandergirl

jmasgat said:


> Congrats @LSUlakes and may the force be with .....Luke!  (Yeah, pretty bad, I know)



I was totally thinking the same thing! Great name even if you're not a Star Wars fan. Congrats @LSUlakes and family!!!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

LSUlakes said:


> Everyone meet Luke Jospeh Falgoust on his first day one Earth



awwww...


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

ATTQOTD:
do not wear CWX pants or shorts during a race (unless they are very short)


----------



## Chaitali

@LSUlakes Congrats!  Great photo of the family and the new baby


----------



## baxter24

Congrats @LSUlakes and family!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Looks like we need a QOTD:

What story from another runner have you heard or witnessed that was inspiring for you?

ATTQOTD: At last weekend's race I had the opportunity to talk to another runner who told me about her goal/reason for being in that race.  Turns out she had attempted the race the year before and missed a cutoff and was pulled from the course.  That was her third try at that distance, having missed the mark each time.  She welled up a little talking about the recommitment she had to make over the last year and how she came into that race declaring she would succeed because she had already earned it.  Mind you this was early in the day.  As the day progressed and I slowed and suffered I would see her in the out and back sections.  Each time I saw her, she remained positive cheering others on and saying "this year we got this".  I did not get to see her finish, she was ahead of me.  But she did cheer me and other finishers as we came in.  I asked her how she felt and she said she was stoked to get it done, but next year would be faster!  Her accomplishment and immediate focus on the next thing reminded me that running is a process not a product.  I walked away psyched to work towards being faster next year.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

PaDisneyCouple said:


> TTQOTD:
> do not wear CWX pants or shorts during a race (unless they are very short)



I just got some CWX stabilyx ventilator shorts. Is there something I should know about?


----------



## opusone

Baloo in MI said:


> What story from another runner have you heard or witnessed that was inspiring for you?



Too many stories from this thread alone to pick one, but needless to say, I am constantly inspired by the running community.


----------



## IamTrike

Congrats Jerry and Family!



Baloo in MI said:


> Looks like we need a QOTD:
> 
> What story from another runner have you heard or witnessed that was inspiring for you?
> 
> ATTQOTD: At last weekend's race I had the opportunity to talk to another runner who told me about her goal/reason for being in that race.  Turns out she had attempted the race the year before and missed a cutoff and was pulled from the course.  That was her third try at that distance, having missed the mark each time.  She welled up a little talking about the recommitment she had to make over the last year and how she came into that race declaring she would succeed because she had already earned it.  Mind you this was early in the day.  As the day progressed and I slowed and suffered I would see her in the out and back sections.  Each time I saw her, she remained positive cheering others on and saying "this year we got this".  I did not get to see her finish, she was ahead of me.  But she did cheer me and other finishers as we came in.  I asked her how she felt and she said she was stoked to get it done, but next year would be faster!  Her accomplishment and immediate focus on the next thing reminded me that running is a process not a product.  I walked away psyched to work towards being faster next year.


I don't know that I have stories I have heard that have inspired me, but I'll see things which tend to motivate me in a race.  In one Disney Race it was a double amputee struggling on the side of the road to adjust his prosthetics, in another race it was a really tall guy wearing tinkerbell wings, in a different race it was a woman that I happened to start by who was a little faster than me, (I just decided to try and keep up with her, and we ran an entire half marathon almost shoulder to shoulder without speaking to each other.  I found and thanked her after the race and she said she had just decided to keep up with me, so it was mutual motivation ) 




OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I just got some CWX stabilyx ventilator shorts. Is there something I should know about?


I have 2 pairs and other than them gradually wearing out along the center seam I've liked mine.


----------



## camaker

PaDisneyCouple said:


> ATTQOTD:
> do not wear CWX pants or shorts during a race (unless they are very short)





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I just got some CWX stabilyx ventilator shorts. Is there something I should know about?



I'm curious as to the reason why, as well.  I ran my half marathon PR this year in full length CW-X Stabilyx tights and have run my other races and trained all summer in CW-X Stabilyx Ventilator Shorts.  They have really helped with my hernia pain in addition to providing nice hamstring support.


----------



## FFigawi

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I just got some CWX stabilyx ventilator shorts. Is there something I should know about?



I don't think so. I have several pairs of their running shorts and tri shorts, and they're among my favorite pieces of workout and race gear. From half marathons to ultras, they provide great support all day long.


----------



## rteetz

Baloo in MI said:


> What story from another runner have you heard or witnessed that was inspiring for you?


Too many to just pick one. I remember from my first 10K there was a female fire fighter running in full gear. I just thought that was amazing.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: The stories of runners who survived or were injured in the Boston bombing and went back to run future races there. Although I do not know anyone personally, I just think they are amazingly strong people.


----------



## pixarmom

LSUlakes said:


> Baby is here and both momma and baby are doing great. 7 lbs 8oz and 21" tall. Born at 1:49 PM. Pics coming later



Welcome, Luke!  Congrats to @LSUlakes and family!  Love the photos!

A quick summary of comments I've meant to post over the past couple weeks:

Treadmill - great to have at home for rainy days, snowy days, etc.  I've had a treadmill at home since 1998 and I never regret the purchase.  Bought current treadmill (LifeSpan Fitness TR3000i Folding) in 2014 and it's seen everything from 3-mile runs to 20-milers.  @roxymama, as much as I love the convenience of running at home, I've found that someone is always talking to me when I'm on the treadmill!!    I've engaged in conversations regarding everything from pre-school snacks to middle school projects to high school curfews - while running.

Disney shirts - old race shirts or anything from Raw Threads, especially street vs and hoodies.

Running with long hair down makes my skin crawl!  High, tight bun and headband - can't even do the ponytail because of the swishing.

Haven't been passed by stroller runner, but was even with a guy pushing a double stroller until the last minute when I pulled ahead just slightly.  Whole time, I'm thinking about how we're at the same pace and he has two kids and that huge stroller!


----------



## pixarmom

ATTQOTD:  Our youngest son (@mateojr) has autism.  He is high-functioning, but has experienced delays and challenges throughout his life. He loves to run and I help coach his cross country team so that he can participate.  No matter the outcome of each race for him, his running inspires me.  He says, "you can forget your troubles when you're running!"  I ran Dopey earlier this year (including a DIY half marathon) based on his inspiration - he tries so hard every day.  And @DopeyBadger is a total running celebrity to him, so maybe he will ask for a training program someday!


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> Everyone meet Luke Jospeh Falgoust on his first day one Earth. View attachment 258371 View attachment 258372



Congratulations!  Beautiful family!



GreatLakes said:


> Three times that I can remember.  Once I finished second overall to a guy pushing a stroller.  A second time I was passed by someone pushing a double stroller but I managed to re-pass him later.  Lastly I did a father's day run this year with a stroller division and while I did a lot of passing pushing the stroller I was passed by one person who was just faster.



As long as people use strollers responsibly, I don't mind.  They're usually faster than me!  Once they were pushing a stroller with two kids in it UPHILL and they still passed me! 



PaDisneyCouple said:


> ATTQOTD:
> do not wear CWX pants or shorts during a race (unless they are very short)



Yeah...You need to tell us the story here.


----------



## DopeyBadger

pixarmom said:


> ATTQOTD: Our youngest son (@mateojr) has autism. He is high-functioning, but has experienced delays and challenges throughout his life. He loves to run and I help coach his cross country team so that he can participate. No matter the outcome of each race for him, his running inspires me. He says, "you can forget your troubles when you're running!" I ran Dopey earlier this year (including a DIY half marathon) based on his inspiration - he tries so hard every day. And @DopeyBadger is a total running celebrity to him, so maybe he will ask for a training program someday!



I'm ready when @mateojr is!  It was so fun to meet him at Disney this year and I'm really hoping we run into each other at Lakefront!  Maybe we could all run the Last Call 5k!


----------



## opusone

pixarmom said:


> ATTQOTD:  Our youngest son (@mateojr) has autism.  He is high-functioning, but has experienced delays and challenges throughout his life. He loves to run and I help coach his cross country team so that he can participate.  No matter the outcome of each race for him, his running inspires me.  He says, "you can forget your troubles when you're running!"  I ran Dopey earlier this year (including a DIY half marathon) based on his inspiration - he tries so hard every day.  And @DopeyBadger is a total running celebrity to him, so maybe he will ask for a training program someday!



This was so great to read!  As a father of a son with high-functioning autism myself, I often think running would be a healthy and regulating activity for him.  Can you please elaborate on how your son became interested in running?  At what age did he start running? I have run with my son a handful of times in the past, and he just doesn't seem to catch the bug.  That being said, he's not absolutely against it either.  Was there any certain way you introduced it to him, or was it just always an interest of his?

Please feel free to PM me if you don't want to respond publicly.  Thanks!  BTW, I think it's awesome that you help coach his team.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

pixarmom said:


> ATTQOTD:  Our youngest son (@mateojr) has autism.  He is high-functioning, but has experienced delays and challenges throughout his life. He loves to run and I help coach his cross country team so that he can participate.  No matter the outcome of each race for him, his running inspires me.  He says, "you can forget your troubles when you're running!"  I ran Dopey earlier this year (including a DIY half marathon) based on his inspiration - he tries so hard every day.  And @DopeyBadger is a total running celebrity to him, so maybe he will ask for a training program someday!


I remember @mateojr from the marathon weekend thread and he seemed so excited just to run...such an awesome kid!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: There is a group I have seen at a few local races called Ainsley's Angels that uses wheelchairs to push those that aren't able to run. I am totally inspired by them. That is also my daughter's name so i always do a double take whenever I hear the name of that group. 

@pixarmom, that is so cool to hear about your son racing! My daughter is 3 and was diagnosed with autism last year. It's always really cool to read or hear stories like that!


----------



## TheHamm

To consolidateyour advice:
1.      Nothing new on race day
2.      Never trust a fart
3.      Trust your training
4.      Don't overthink, don't underestimate it
5.      Body Glide is your friend
6.      Everyone has bad runs
7.      Learn from your mistakes/missteps
8.      Never let running become stressful
9.      Two minutes for elbowing.
10.  Double knot those laces
11.  Get fitted for good shoes
12.  Build up slowly
13.  Run slower to get faster
14.  Do not race every run
15.  Can or Can't; your choice
16.  Say no to cotton socks
17.  Sign up for a race
18.  It gets easier over time
19.  Train slow to race fast
20.  Train at current, not goal.
21.  Don't survive training, thrive.
22.  Learn - why each workout?
23.  Balance amongst the training.
24.  Set your own limits.
25.  Learn the mind tricks.
26.  Get a GPS watch.
27.  Train using lap pace.
28.  Keep your eyes up.
29.  Warmups are important physiologically.
30.  Learn to run by effort.
31.  Look good for the camera
32.  Run for enjoyment, not punishment.
33.  Watch out for animals
34.  Always carry pepper spray
35.  No shame in running slow
36.  Don't start out too fast
37.  Do the work but enjoy
38.  Worry about your own race
39.  Running is mental and physical
40.  All runners look different
41.  Compete only with yourself
42.  Consistency is key
43.  Proper gear matters
44.  All runners are your friends
45.  Enjoy most of the miles!
46.  Stop to smell the roses (or pet the dogs, or feed the squirrels, or take a pic...)
47.  Toenails grow back
48.  Bad runs happen, move on
49.  You are never too old
50.  runDisney is the best
51.  Have fun, always have fun
52.  Body Glide
53.  You can
54.  Train for your race
55.  Consistency is key to success
56.  Don't sell yourself short
57.  Run your own race
58.  Dream it, then do it
59.  Keep toenails cut short
60.  Yoga compliments running
61.  Go slow, jogging is running
62.  Be consistent
63.  Read up! Knowledge is Power! (<- seriously. There's more to running than you realize.)
64.  Don't be afraid to ask
65.  Improvement takes time
66.  Embrace repetition
67.  Be consistent
68.  Go slow, jogging is running
69.  Bloody shirts are not attractive
70.  Hills are actually your friend
71.  Any run better than none
72.  Left right left right left
73.  Everyone starts somewhere
74.  Run your own race
75.  Running slowly is still running
76.  Always take some water
77.  And don't forget sunscreen
78.  Fig newtons are fuel too!
79.  First mile is a liar.
80.  Keep going!
81.  Keep reading Running Thread.
82.  Races are fun, plus beer
83.  This Running Community is Awesome
84.  Running's a celebration of life
85.  "On your left"
86.  It's about the chocolate milk
87.  Sore quads, black toenails... Good!
88.  Running should be about self
89. Get a plan from @DopeyBadger

Thanks for plenty to think about!
I have spent the last two short runs (obviously I should not be defeated by comparing my 2.5 miles to your superior distance based on #s 8, 12,15, 20, 24, 35, 38, 41, 53, 56, 65. 68, 71, 73, 74, 75, 88!) paying attention to my socks.  Now I can wonder about 87 other things!  But I already knew 82, beer & ice cream were 20% of why I decided to start running.  I also particularly appreciate #49, I thought everyone started running in junior high- who in the world starts running after establishing an adult life?!


----------



## IamTrike

TheHamm said:


> To consolidateyour advice:
> 1.      Nothing new on race day
> 2.      Never trust a fart
> 3.      Trust your training
> 4.      Don't overthink, don't underestimate it
> 5.      Body Glide is your friend
> 6.      Everyone has bad runs
> 7.      Learn from your mistakes/missteps
> 8.      Never let running become stressful
> 9.      Two minutes for elbowing.
> 10.  Double knot those laces
> 11.  Get fitted for good shoes
> 12.  Build up slowly
> 13.  Run slower to get faster
> 14.  Do not race every run
> 15.  Can or Can't; your choice
> 16.  Say no to cotton socks
> 17.  Sign up for a race
> 18.  It gets easier over time
> 19.  Train slow to race fast
> 20.  Train at current, not goal.
> 21.  Don't survive training, thrive.
> 22.  Learn - why each workout?
> 23.  Balance amongst the training.
> 24.  Set your own limits.
> 25.  Learn the mind tricks.
> 26.  Get a GPS watch.
> 27.  Train using lap pace.
> 28.  Keep your eyes up.
> 29.  Warmups are important physiologically.
> 30.  Learn to run by effort.
> 31.  Look good for the camera
> 32.  Run for enjoyment, not punishment.
> 33.  Watch out for animals
> 34.  Always carry pepper spray
> 35.  No shame in running slow
> 36.  Don't start out too fast
> 37.  Do the work but enjoy
> 38.  Worry about your own race
> 39.  Running is mental and physical
> 40.  All runners look different
> 41.  Compete only with yourself
> 42.  Consistency is key
> 43.  Proper gear matters
> 44.  All runners are your friends
> 45.  Enjoy most of the miles!
> 46.  Stop to smell the roses (or pet the dogs, or feed the squirrels, or take a pic...)
> 47.  Toenails grow back
> 48.  Bad runs happen, move on
> 49.  You are never too old
> 50.  runDisney is the best
> 51.  Have fun, always have fun
> 52.  Body Glide
> 53.  You can
> 54.  Train for your race
> 55.  Consistency is key to success
> 56.  Don't sell yourself short
> 57.  Run your own race
> 58.  Dream it, then do it
> 59.  Keep toenails cut short
> 60.  Yoga compliments running
> 61.  Go slow, jogging is running
> 62.  Be consistent
> 63.  Read up! Knowledge is Power! (<- seriously. There's more to running than you realize.)
> 64.  Don't be afraid to ask
> 65.  Improvement takes time
> 66.  Embrace repetition
> 67.  Be consistent
> 68.  Go slow, jogging is running
> 69.  Bloody shirts are not attractive
> 70.  Hills are actually your friend
> 71.  Any run better than none
> 72.  Left right left right left
> 73.  Everyone starts somewhere
> 74.  Run your own race
> 75.  Running slowly is still running
> 76.  Always take some water
> 77.  And don't forget sunscreen
> 78.  Fig newtons are fuel too!
> 79.  First mile is a liar.
> 80.  Keep going!
> 81.  Keep reading Running Thread.
> 82.  Races are fun, plus beer
> 83.  This Running Community is Awesome
> 84.  Running's a celebration of life
> 85.  "On your left"
> 86.  It's about the chocolate milk
> 87.  Sore quads, black toenails... Good!
> 88.  Running should be about self
> 
> 
> Thanks for plenty to think about!
> I have spent the last two short runs (obviously I should not be defeated by comparing my 2.5 miles to your superior distance based on #s 8, 12,15, 20, 24, 35, 38, 41, 53, 56, 65. 68, 71, 73, 74, 75, 88!) paying attention to my socks.  Now I can wonder about 87 other things!  But I already knew 82, beer & ice cream were 20% of why I decided to start running.  I also particularly appreciate #49, I thought everyone started running in junior high- who in the world starts running after establishing an adult life?!



You could have repeated #66 for 67-70


----------



## FredtheDuck

TheHamm said:


> To consolidateyour advice:



Just wanted to thank you for consolidating this! Lots to draw on here.


----------



## TheHamm

IamTrike said:


> You could have repeated #66 for 67-70



I suppose that is the point of repetition!
I considered categorizing them, but went with chronological order because I should probably be doing paid work.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

Happy International Beer Day Everyone
August 4 - Race for Beer 5k (28:50)
The medal doubles up as a bottle opener. 

Many congrats @LSUlakes. What a cutie.


----------



## FFigawi

With @LSUlakes busy with his new son, I'll throw out today's Fun Friday question: have you ever done a beer mile/donut run/insert food and distance here race, and if so, what did you think of it?

The beer mile is the only one of these I've done. Thus far, having run in several of them, I've been able to avoid a penalty lap for not keeping all the beer down. I'm more proud of that than whatever my actual times have been.


----------



## PrincessV

pixarmom said:


> ATTQOTD:  Our youngest son (@mateojr) has autism.  He is high-functioning, but has experienced delays and challenges throughout his life. He loves to run and I help coach his cross country team so that he can participate.  No matter the outcome of each race for him, his running inspires me.  He says, "you can forget your troubles when you're running!"  I ran Dopey earlier this year (including a DIY half marathon) based on his inspiration - he tries so hard every day.  And @DopeyBadger is a total running celebrity to him, so maybe he will ask for a training program someday!





opusone said:


> This was so great to read!  As a father of a son with high-functioning autism myself, I often think running would be a healthy and regulating activity for him.  Can you please elaborate on how your son became interested in running?  At what age did he start running? I have run with my son a handful of times in the past, and he just doesn't seem to catch the bug.  That being said, he's not absolutely against it either.  Was there any certain way you introduced it to him, or was it just always an interest of his?


My teen son was just recently diagnosed HFA, though I've pretty much known from Day 1 he was on the spectrum. He was the one who got me started on runDisney! We trained for and ran a few 5Ks together back in 2012, but he lost interest after a year or so and has NO interest in running at all now. I think, as with neurotypical kids (and adults!), he'll try things out and eventually figure out what "fits" him best. I miss having that time on the road with him, but I quickly found that trying to push the issue just made us both grumpy. My kiddo struggles big-time with motor skills, so skateboarding, scooter-ing, bicycling never worked out for him. Running seemed okay, but I think it was more work than he was willing to expend. Nowadays, he's happy to take walks and do basic calisthenic things like push-ups/pull-ups/sit-ups/jumping jacks/etc. Maybe one day he'll want to try running again!


----------



## opusone

FFigawi said:


> Fun Friday question: have you ever done a beer mile/donut run/insert food and distance here race, and if so, what did you think of it?



Yes, I have run our local beer mile two times (the last two years), and this year I won it!  It's small, but the neighborhood notoriety and glory is epic.  I posted my recap previously on this thread, so if interested, you can read it here.

I think these races are a lot of fun.  They really do bring out a big crowd to watch, and it's a tough competition between the pure runners and pure drinkers.


----------



## ZellyB

I have never done any of those types of races.  They do a St. Patty's beer mile here, but we are usually running the 15k on that race and so haven't signed up for it yet.


----------



## opusone

PrincessV said:


> ...I quickly found that trying to push the issue just made us both grumpy.



Yes, I learned this early on, so I never try to push something that is optional anymore.  Even on mandatory items, like schoolwork, we have to carefully fight those battles.  He does like to bicycle, so I sometimes have him bike next to me while I am running.  He seems to like that, but I feel it is not enough of a workout for him to help with regulation.  I just need to find something where he wears himself out a bit.  I'm sure we'll eventually find something that works for him.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> With @LSUlakes busy with his new son, I'll throw out today's Fun Friday question: have you ever done a beer mile/donut run/insert food and distance here race, and if so, what did you think of it?



ATTQOTD:  I have yet to run one of these myself.  One of these years, though, I'm going to run the local Krispy Kreme Challenge.  Run 2.5 miles, eat a dozen Krispy Kreme donuts, run 2.5 miles back.  All in under an hour.  Sounds awesome!


----------



## PrincessV

opusone said:


> I just need to find something where he wears himself out a bit.  I'm sure we'll eventually find something that works for him.


I understand this soooooo well! And of course, at 15, my son meets anything coming from _me_ with utter disdain, lol! He refused to exercise in any way until his pediatrician suggested it... he started his strength-training regimen the next day.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Nope, nada! Wait... do we count beer during the WDW races?!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Just out of curiosity, is anyone else running around in the Nike Zoom Flys? Is anyone thinking of dropping the dough for the Vaporfly 4%?

ATTQOTD: If I had the tolerance I did in college, I might be tempted to run a beer mile. But nowadays I don't think I could find the finish.


----------



## pixarmom

opusone said:


> This was so great to read!  As a father of a son with high-functioning autism myself, I often think running would be a healthy and regulating activity for him.  Can you please elaborate on how your son became interested in running?  At what age did he start running? I have run with my son a handful of times in the past, and he just doesn't seem to catch the bug.  That being said, he's not absolutely against it either.  Was there any certain way you introduced it to him, or was it just always an interest of his?
> 
> Please feel free to PM me if you don't want to respond publicly.  Thanks!  BTW, I think it's awesome that you help coach his team.



I'm happy to respond here!  He started receiving therapies and services at age 18 months, and wasn't able to speak until age 3.  (Although now, he won't stop talking!)   So we knew he had delays and challenges from a young age and decided to just get out there and try things.  Although we tried, all ball sports were a no-go for him and he's not able to ride a bike. But we put him in individual swim lessons at age 3 and found out he's a total fish!  He has SO much energy, but he can't keep up with the truly competitive swim team in our area, so we found two solutions:  1.  summer recreational swim team at our pool;  and 2. running!  

I credit Disney races!  I ran the DL 10K a few years ago with my husband and older boys.  So mateojr wanted to try the kids races - he was 6 years old.  Afterwards, he wanted to run with me at home to "train" for more Disney races.  So we started with around the block and he worked up to 3 miles.  Then local races, like the Santa Hustle, Monster Run and the Winter Run Series, entered the mix.  He loves the swag and wearing the shirt to school on Monday morning.  He's proud and he starts the week feeling positive!

I'll admit it can be a challenge.  All the sensory issues - bright sunshine, crowds, noise, heat, cold, wind, waiting, a tag in the back of the shirt, etc - are at play. I have run while carrying him, we have taken breaks to cover his eyes from the sun or cover his ears to block noise for a few minutes.  I've created a space for him next to the corral barrier with a mylar blanket to cover him (not just for temperature, but to create a space.)  For example, when we ran into @DopeyBadger in January, we were by the corral barrier with the mylar blanket looking at family photos on my phone to block out the crowds and distract from the noise.  But he keeps coming back and he keeps asking to run.    And as with many things, he's taught me a lot about running.  In the end, I'm more proud of learning to eat a cookie while running the Santa Hustle than I am of PRs.   

Wishing you much luck with your son!!!  Maybe it's easier to catch the Disney running bug than the general running bug?


----------



## opusone

pixarmom said:


> I credit Disney races! I ran the DL 10K a few years ago with my husband and older boys. So mateojr wanted to try the kids races - he was 6 years old. Afterwards, he wanted to run with me at home to "train" for more Disney races. So we started with around the block and he worked up to 3 miles. Then local races, like the Santa Hustle, Monster Run and the Winter Run Series, entered the mix. He loves the swag and wearing the shirt to school on Monday morning. He's proud and he starts the week feeling positive!
> 
> I'll admit it can be a challenge. All the sensory issues - bright sunshine, crowds, noise, heat, cold, wind, waiting, a tag in the back of the shirt, etc - are at play. I have run while carrying him, we have taken breaks to cover his eyes from the sun or cover his ears to block noise for a few minutes. I've created a space for him next to the corral barrier with a mylar blanket to cover him (not just for temperature, but to create a space.) For example, when we ran into @DopeyBadger in January, we were by the corral barrier with the mylar blanket looking at family photos on my phone to block out the crowds and distract from the noise. But he keeps coming back and he keeps asking to run.  And as with many things, he's taught me a lot about running. In the end, I'm more proud of learning to eat a cookie while running the Santa Hustle than I am of PRs.
> 
> Wishing you much luck with your son!!! Maybe it's easier to catch the Disney running bug than the general running bug?



Thanks for the background and explaining the sensory-muting techniques you have used!  My son does love Disney, so maybe that would be a good carrot to try.  My neurotypical daughter has recently started running and just joined the high school cross country team.  She has suggested that she wants to do a runDisney race, so maybe my son will jump on the bandwagon once the vacation discussion starts.  It would be awesome to run a 5k with my son followed by a 10k with my daughter.  Now, if I could only get my wife committed to running a half, life would be perfect... the trifecta.

Will mateojr be at the Milwaukee Marathon weekend?  I think my family will be joining me.


----------



## opusone

Chasing Dopey said:


> Just out of curiosity, is anyone else running around in the Nike Zoom Flys? Is anyone thinking of dropping the dough for the Vaporfly 4%?



Yes, I have a pair of the Zoom Flys.  I have about 35 miles on them so far.  They are light, and I think I like them, but I am now spoiled with the TPU midsole material of my other shoes (Adidas Ultra Boost ST and Saucony Freedom ISO), so the EVA foam now feels a little stiff to me.  I am interested in trying a race (5k or 10k) in them, but my next planned race is a half, so I will likely stick with the Sauconys for that race.

Regarding the Vaporfly 4%, I just can't wrap my head around spending $250 for shoes that will likely last less than 150-200 miles (if even that), so I will likely not be trying those.  That being said, I have never been one to buy a pure racing shoe.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Well, we're getting a taste of fall here today. I went out for my run this morning and it's about 60 degrees with 20-30 mph winds. And there was a light mist as well. No complaints from me though - I could have done without the mist, but temperature-wise it was great. I'm embracing it now because who knows what actual fall will bring - recently I've been seeing that the long term forecast is predicting above average temperatures this fall. Although they say that every season these days and it isn't always the case.

I also passed by a lady walking a dog this morning who saw my shirt (I was wearing my Lumiere Challenge shirt from last year - yes, long sleeves in August, haha) and she said "I did that in 2015." I'm not sure which race she was referring to since Lumiere wasn't around in 2015 and the shirt doesn't reference Wine and Dine. I guess she could have just meant she did a Disney race in 2015.

I've got a 6-mile easy run on the schedule tomorrow to round out week 2 of my @DopeyBadger half marathon training plan! So far it's going well but I may need to make some adjustments after next week since I'll be out of town and don't know how running will fit into our busy schedule.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> With @LSUlakes busy with his new son, I'll throw out today's Fun Friday question: have you ever done a beer mile/donut run/insert food and distance here race, and if so, what did you think of it?
> 
> The beer mile is the only one of these I've done. Thus far, having run in several of them, I've been able to avoid a penalty lap for not keeping all the beer down. I'm more proud of that than whatever my actual times have been.


Well I did a cream puff 5K. I for a cream puff at the end. Otherwise I'm not 21 so beer miles are out right now. 

I really enjoyed the 5K only downfall was the heat and the course was measured incorrectly.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I haven't and probably won't.... I can hardly (and sometimes can't) stomach things you should be eating/drinking while running, so I'm not going to add added stress to my tummy.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOD: Never done any of those. The closest I've come is a long run after an all-you-can-eat pancake/sausage breakfast. I almost had a reversal of fortune around mile 10, but managed not to incur any 'penalties'.


----------



## Jules76126

I have not. I have GI issues on the best of days so I don't let to add to an already unpredictable situation. However, they do sound like a lot of fun. 

I am heading off to Paris/London for two weeks tonight. I am sure by the time I get back this thread will be 20+ pages long so I will have a lot to catch up on. Good luck to anyone racing in the next two weeks.


----------



## FredtheDuck

I love beer. I (usually) like running. But I'm with @run.minnie.miles ... my stomach couldn't tolerate the two together.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: @camaker you have to do the Krispy Kreme Challenge! I did it a few years ago and it was so much fun. I ran as a "casual runner" and not a challenge runner because I knew I couldn't handle consuming the dozen donuts in enough time to finish within an hour. I still ate three donuts and for some stupid reason ran with my box of uneaten donuts back to the bell tower. It's so much fun to do and people get really into it in terms of costumes. Even if you don't run it, you should hang out at the Krispy Kreme and just watch everyone attempt to get the donuts down. Be prepared to see puke on the way back towards the bell tower though....


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> With @LSUlakes busy with his new son, I'll throw out today's Fun Friday question: have you ever done a beer mile/donut run/insert food and distance here race, and if so, what did you think of it?



Nope. Not an option for me (for several reasons, the least of which is that I'm picky about what I eat when I run).


----------



## Sailormoon2

No beer/food runs for me here, I don't think either would sit well in my stomach


----------



## Chasing Dopey

rteetz said:


> ... Otherwise I'm not 21 so beer miles are out right now.



Well... I mean... ya know. College... and stuff... NO! No. Don't listen to me. You're doin' right.



opusone said:


> Yes, I have a pair of the Zoom Flys.  I have about 35 miles on them so far.  They are light, and I think I like them, but I am now spoiled with the TPU midsole material of my other shoes (Adidas Ultra Boost ST and Saucony Freedom ISO), so the EVA foam now feels a little stiff to me.  I am interested in trying a race (5k or 10k) in them, but my next planned race is a half, so I will likely stick with the Sauconys for that race.
> 
> Regarding the Vaporfly 4%, I just can't wrap my head around spending $250 for shoes that will likely last less than 150-200 miles (if even that), so I will likely not be trying those.  That being said, I have never been one to buy a pure racing shoe.



We definitely have similar tastes. I love what Adidas has done with the boost, and have run in everything from the Adios to the Ultra. The Freedom ISO is amazing, but I'm staying away from it at the moment due to the drop. (Been dealing with achilles on and off.) I think what Nike has done is pretty remarkable, though. I have 2 pair of the Zoom Fly now, and it may take about 50 miles for them to really break in. The older pair (115 miles) feels softer than the younger (30 miles). It could be a quality control thing, but we'll soon find out. While not as comfortable underfoot as the Adidas, I don't feel any worse for wear after a run. (Some shoes just beat the heck out of my legs.) At speeds, though, the Zoom Fly is the best thing I've tried.

What I really want to do is take one of my old Adidas and a Zoom Fly to a cobbler, and have him replace the EVA above the plate with boost. That could be the perfect shoe.

I'm fascinated by the Vaporfly, and would love to try them. But you're right, it's asking a lot. BUT... if I was faster, and a few minutes off from a BQ, I would probably pull the trigger. I hear really good things. I wonder about shoe durability... Like tires, they should last longer at higher speeds. (Theoretically.)


----------



## rteetz

Chasing Dopey said:


> Well... I mean... ya know. College... and stuff... NO! No. Don't listen to me. You're doin' right.


Well legally I can't sign up for a beer mile


----------



## PCFriar80

Never done any races like this, but I do make a "run" for beer on a regular basis!


----------



## roxymama

No beer miles for me, but I had attempted eating a candy orange slice during a 5k once and that went poorly. 
Now, I've had several "happy hours" post race but only after giving myself enough time to collect myself.

Did you all know that Brooks made a beer mile shoe for it's elite beer athlete?  I read about it in a runner's world recently.  
They say "Run Hoppy, Live Lager" and have a maple leaf on the back cause I guess the record holder was canadian.


----------



## pixarmom

PrincessV said:


> My teen son was just recently diagnosed HFA, though I've pretty much known from Day 1 he was on the spectrum. He was the one who got me started on runDisney! We trained for and ran a few 5Ks together back in 2012, but he lost interest after a year or so and has NO interest in running at all now. I think, as with neurotypical kids (and adults!), he'll try things out and eventually figure out what "fits" him best. I miss having that time on the road with him, but I quickly found that trying to push the issue just made us both grumpy. My kiddo struggles big-time with motor skills, so skateboarding, scooter-ing, bicycling never worked out for him. Running seemed okay, but I think it was more work than he was willing to expend. Nowadays, he's happy to take walks and do basic calisthenic things like push-ups/pull-ups/sit-ups/jumping jacks/etc. Maybe one day he'll want to try running again!



Ugh, the bike.  We're giving up on that for a while.  We gave it another try earlier this summer - even did a workshop class that has a high success rate for most kids - but it's just not happening.  

Long road ahead - maybe someday on the runDisney return!  Would he walk a 5K?  



opusone said:


> Thanks for the background and explaining the sensory-muting techniques you have used!  My son does love Disney, so maybe that would be a good carrot to try.  My neurotypical daughter has recently started running and just joined the high school cross country team.  She has suggested that she wants to do a runDisney race, so maybe my son will jump on the bandwagon once the vacation discussion starts.  It would be awesome to run a 5k with my son followed by a 10k with my daughter.  Now, if I could only get my wife committed to running a half, life would be perfect... the trifecta.
> 
> Will mateojr be at the Milwaukee Marathon weekend?  I think my family will be joining me.



That's a great plan!  Oh, the other advice for runDisney in this situation is expo management.  We've tried all sorts of strategies for the expo, but the only one that has really worked was buying the race retreat for early entry and picking up his 5K bib at the same time.  No crowds.  Low noise.  Plenty of space.  It was glorious.  He was a whole new kid at that expo!

mateojr is very likely to spectate at both the Lakefront Marathon and the Milwaukee Marathon weekend half marathon!!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Wait. Brooks has an elite beer athlete? That's amazing.


----------



## IamTrike

Well I live in town (And am taking Grad School Classes at the School where the original Krispy Kreme Challenge is from)  I've never done it although a lot of my running friends have.

The closest thing I've done is the Gigi's Cupcake run.   It's a local 5k if you sign up early it's 15 bucks, you get a t-shirt, a medal and at the end a gigantic delicious cupcake.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

No beer runs here, but I have done the Hot Chocolate 15k and 5k and the Chocoholic Frolic 10k. Both give out little pieces of chocolate, tootsie rolls, marshmallows and stuff at the water stops during the race and the Hot Chocolate gives out a big ol bowl of chocolatey goodness at the end too. I don't know if I could handle anything more than that though! Although Krispy Kreme sounds awfully good right about now.....


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> Baby is here and both momma and baby are doing great. 7 lbs 8oz and 21" tall. Born at 1:49 PM. Pics coming later



I haven't been on in awhile but I'm happy I got back on to read this! Congratulations!


----------



## JClimacus

FFigawi said:


> With @LSUlakes busy with his new son, I'll throw out today's Fun Friday question: have you ever done a beer mile/donut run/insert food and distance here race, and if so, what did you think of it?
> 
> The beer mile is the only one of these I've done. Thus far, having run in several of them, I've been able to avoid a penalty lap for not keeping all the beer down. I'm more proud of that than whatever my actual times have been.



There is a yearly 5k here in town that involves a beer chug at the halfway mark. It's a charity race and the halfway spot is a cop's house. He thoughtfully provides a funnel if you are so inclined. Although I definitely enjoy beer, I hate chugging it... last year I was midpack at the halfway mark but the absolute last finishing the beer. The most amusing sight was watching tiny women slam the beer and take off like it was nothing.


----------



## opusone

roxymama said:


> ...have a maple leaf on the back cause I guess the record holder was Canadian.



Actually, I would guess the maple leaf is due to the fact that the beer mile was invented in Canada.


----------



## roxymama

FredtheDuck said:


> Wait. Brooks has an elite beer athlete? That's amazing.



Yep...signed a 6 figure endorsement deal just for the beer mile.  http://www.lewiskent.com/
Any rival shoe companies knocking at your door yet @opusone ??


----------



## Wendy98

I have never done a beer mile, although I would be willing to give it a go.  Part of me thinks it sound so wrong to down crappy beers quickly--I like to enjoy a good beer!  I have done races where beer it served at the finish with gives more credit to the fact that running goes with beer.


----------



## opusone

roxymama said:


> Yep...signed a 6 figure endorsement deal just for the beer mile.  http://www.lewiskent.com/
> Any rival shoe companies knocking at your door yet @opusone ??



I don't think my sub-8:00 beer mile (actually 1.1 miles) gets the same attention  as his sub-5:00 beer mile.


----------



## FFigawi

Wendy98 said:


> I have never done a beer mile, although I would be willing to give it a go.  Part of me thinks it sound so wrong to down crappy beers quickly--I like to enjoy a good beer!  I have done races where beer it served at the finish with gives more credit to the fact that running goes with beer.



If you're going to drink crappy beer, getting it down quickly is the best option for drinking it.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: I did a Donut Dash 5K last fall and it was really fun! It's a course I'm familiar with and like (and often train on). The one and only water/donut stop was at roughly the halfway point. They had clear plastic cups with five donut holes in each. You could stand there and eat as many as you wanted for as long as you wanted - each hole took a minute off your time, assuming you kept it down until the finish! There were lots of race volunteers there to watch that nobody cheated, and to mark the tear-away on the bib as you left the station. (Yes, they also had water.) At the finish, they took the tear-away from the bib and went in and actually adjusted everyone's chip time, and yes, there were people with negative times! It's all about balancing how fast you can eat with how much you think you can keep down, I suppose. I was able to get down five donut holes but i'm a pretty petite woman. There were guys there with stacks of cups in their hands already empty! 

At the finish they had full size donuts as part of the post-race spread. It was actually really fun and the t-shirts were adorable. I'm planning to do it again this year.


----------



## The Expert

TheHamm said:


> To consolidateyour advice:
> 1.      Nothing new on race day
> 2.      Never trust a fart
> 3.      Trust your training
> 4.      Don't overthink, don't underestimate it
> 5.      Body Glide is your friend
> 6.      Everyone has bad runs
> 7.      Learn from your mistakes/missteps
> 8.      Never let running become stressful
> 9.      Two minutes for elbowing.
> 10.  Double knot those laces
> 11.  Get fitted for good shoes
> 12.  Build up slowly
> 13.  Run slower to get faster
> 14.  Do not race every run
> 15.  Can or Can't; your choice
> 16.  Say no to cotton socks
> 17.  Sign up for a race
> 18.  It gets easier over time
> 19.  Train slow to race fast
> 20.  Train at current, not goal.
> 21.  Don't survive training, thrive.
> 22.  Learn - why each workout?
> 23.  Balance amongst the training.
> 24.  Set your own limits.
> 25.  Learn the mind tricks.
> 26.  Get a GPS watch.
> 27.  Train using lap pace.
> 28.  Keep your eyes up.
> 29.  Warmups are important physiologically.
> 30.  Learn to run by effort.
> 31.  Look good for the camera
> 32.  Run for enjoyment, not punishment.
> 33.  Watch out for animals
> 34.  Always carry pepper spray
> 35.  No shame in running slow
> 36.  Don't start out too fast
> 37.  Do the work but enjoy
> 38.  Worry about your own race
> 39.  Running is mental and physical
> 40.  All runners look different
> 41.  Compete only with yourself
> 42.  Consistency is key
> 43.  Proper gear matters
> 44.  All runners are your friends
> 45.  Enjoy most of the miles!
> 46.  Stop to smell the roses (or pet the dogs, or feed the squirrels, or take a pic...)
> 47.  Toenails grow back
> 48.  Bad runs happen, move on
> 49.  You are never too old
> 50.  runDisney is the best
> 51.  Have fun, always have fun
> 52.  Body Glide
> 53.  You can
> 54.  Train for your race
> 55.  Consistency is key to success
> 56.  Don't sell yourself short
> 57.  Run your own race
> 58.  Dream it, then do it
> 59.  Keep toenails cut short
> 60.  Yoga compliments running
> 61.  Go slow, jogging is running
> 62.  Be consistent
> 63.  Read up! Knowledge is Power! (<- seriously. There's more to running than you realize.)
> 64.  Don't be afraid to ask
> 65.  Improvement takes time
> 66.  Embrace repetition
> 67.  Be consistent
> 68.  Go slow, jogging is running
> 69.  Bloody shirts are not attractive
> 70.  Hills are actually your friend
> 71.  Any run better than none
> 72.  Left right left right left
> 73.  Everyone starts somewhere
> 74.  Run your own race
> 75.  Running slowly is still running
> 76.  Always take some water
> 77.  And don't forget sunscreen
> 78.  Fig newtons are fuel too!
> 79.  First mile is a liar.
> 80.  Keep going!
> 81.  Keep reading Running Thread.
> 82.  Races are fun, plus beer
> 83.  This Running Community is Awesome
> 84.  Running's a celebration of life
> 85.  "On your left"
> 86.  It's about the chocolate milk
> 87.  Sore quads, black toenails... Good!
> 88.  Running should be about self
> 
> 
> Thanks for plenty to think about!
> I have spent the last two short runs (obviously I should not be defeated by comparing my 2.5 miles to your superior distance based on #s 8, 12,15, 20, 24, 35, 38, 41, 53, 56, 65. 68, 71, 73, 74, 75, 88!) paying attention to my socks.  Now I can wonder about 87 other things!  But I already knew 82, beer & ice cream were 20% of why I decided to start running.  I also particularly appreciate #49, I thought everyone started running in junior high- who in the world starts running after establishing an adult life?!



Oops! Missed the best one!

Get a plan from @DopeyBadger


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I just got some CWX stabilyx ventilator shorts. Is there something I should know about?



I have two pairs of the longer shorts (I think same length as the Ventilator shorts but mine might be PerformX) that I LOVE.  However, you will find that if you wear them for a race they will cost you serious time during your bathroom breaks.  Due to the compression (which makes them awesome!), it takes time to get them off then back on (I guess this is more of a female issue).  Then I feel like I never get them back in the same place.  I'll wear the shorter ones for races (I just measured, looks like about a 4 inch inseam). Not as much difficulty.  Because string is very long, when I am putting them on, I pull them up so the waistband is around my hips, then I tie the string, then I pull them up the rest of the way and tuck in the string (some people feel that you do not need the string).  This way I never need to untie them after I put them on.

If you are planning on wearing them for a race, you might want to practice bathroom breaks.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  Never run any type of beer/donut/etc race.  Probably should have long ago as now I have all these eating restrictions so no gluten = no beer, no donuts, etc.  

Have any of you ever watched Mountain Outhouse on YouTube?  It is run by Jamil Coury.  He runs a race company and has a big presence on YouTube and in the trail running scene.  Anyway, Mountain Outhouse is pretty hilarious.  He did a challenge with a friend where they had to run then eat goo's that had been mixed with different peppers.  Each one was hotter than the last with the last one being the hottest known pepper.  They have done other things to.  Pretty entertaining.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD I don't know of any donut or beer races here, though Beer Miling did have a feature article in our major newspaper.

I clicked over 1000km for the year today. That was my goal for the year back in January! I also managed to do something to my knee today, hopefully a minor niggle


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

PaDisneyCouple said:


> If you are planning on wearing them for a race...



Thanks for the info. The strings ARE incredibly long. The first thing I did was cut them off. So far, I like the Ventilator shorts, and they have not slowed my pit stops. I am still able to make them in NASCAR time!


----------



## Disney at Heart

@pixarmom , @opusone, @baxter24 , @PrincessV
DS with Williams Syndrome does not run, but loves Disney. At 35, he has never learned to drive, so he loves the independence of catching busses and going wherever he wants to go. Although he lives with us, he is able to function on his own at Disney (handles crowds, loud noises, long waits, etc., well now that he's grown), and has been known to strike out in the morning to ride Rock n Roller Coaster many times in one day, then meet us at night for dinner.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I have never done any beer/donut races, but I would definitely give one a try! I do, however, like to have beer and donuts after runs/races. In fact, those might be two of my favorite things!


----------



## FFigawi

Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD:  Never run any type of beer/donut/etc race.  Probably should have long ago as now I have all these eating restrictions so no gluten = no beer, no donuts, etc.



You can have beer! 

http://www.bonappetit.com/drinks/beer/slideshow/10-gluten-free-beers-that-actually-taste-good#1


----------



## McNs

OT but thought I would share, 8/6 is my FP+ day, which is 11pm tonight for me! This is all new for me (DLR regular, FP planning happens day of). I still need to finalise plans for a couple of days, guess I'll need to do that today...


----------



## roxymama

McNs said:


> OT but thought I would share, 8/6 is my FP+ day, which is 11pm tonight for me! This is all new for me (DLR regular, FP planning happens day of). I still need to finalise plans for a couple of days, guess I'll need to do that today...


 . 

Good luck!  I'd so much rather do mine at 11pm than so early in the morning.  Advantage to New Zealand (unless you don't want to stay up late.)
Let us know how it goes.  The folks going to Wine N Dine weekend will start around first week of Sept.


----------



## TheHamm

The Expert said:


> Oops! Missed the best one!
> 
> Get a plan from @DopeyBadger


Thanks for the catch!  I have added that one to the post.  I suppose I should ask my obvious question: What sort of plan does one need or get from @DopyBadger?  Thus far my plan has been "get out of bed before the sun and go, maybe a little farther than the last time but you better get home before someone notices you are gone or the morning will be terrible. So go.  And maybe remember to go to the bathroom first this time."


----------



## Wendy98

McNs said:


> OT but thought I would share, 8/6 is my FP+ day, which is 11pm tonight for me! This is all new for me (DLR regular, FP planning happens day of). I still need to finalise plans for a couple of days, guess I'll need to do that today...



I have always thought fp+ was great and easy to plan a trip.  Then I went to Disneyland and LOVE the old way of fast passes.  I wish WDW would go back to that.


----------



## GreatLakes

Anyone watching the World Championships in London?  I didn't think Bolt would get beaten but his notoriously bad starts finally caught up with him.  I'm wondering if he will rethink his retirement and try to go out with a win.  Gatlin isn't an easy guy to like but as long as he did it clean I'm happy for him even though I really like Bolt.  The world just saw Captain Ahab get his whale live on TV.

I'm looking forward to what Christian Coleman can do in the next couple championship/Olympic cycles.


----------



## JohnRPG

*Race Report*: Cleveland Hofbrauhaus Half Marathon 8/6/17

I went into this race with very uncertain expectations. This is the third year the Cleveland Hofbrauhaus has held a race. The first two years it was a 5K and 10K with a combined start. This year they added a half, starting an hour earlier (7AM). I was only planning to run it to mix up my training plan. I'm working toward an October full (my first) on a @DopeyBadger plan. Most of my August long runs are right around half length, so I let my DD9 pick one of them. She chose this one because she liked the 5K medal - a pretzel.

Last year, I ran the 10K because I needed a PoT for SWLS. It was sweltering, with no shade at all going through the city streets. I saw the half this year at least included a section through a tree lined parkway (MLK Jr Blvd), so I was looking forward to that. The course was pretty much an out and back.

I knew from last year that the race has a pretty fun atmosphere. The race ends with a party at the Hofbrauhaus with traditional German music. Everyone gets a bratwurst and those of age receive a complimentary beer too. (Hah! It's relevant to FQOTD!) Quite a few folks run in lederhosen or dirndl. 

To my amazement, this morning the temperature and humidity were both ideal. It was 63 at race start with only a 51 dew point. The sky was overcast, so it looked like we'd be avoiding last year's sun. I was immediately a lot more optimistic. The crowd was bigger than I'd expected. Since this was the first year for a half, I was ballparking around 150 people. Race results said around 300, and that's about what it felt like at the start. There were no corrals or pacers that I saw. The race page indicated that dogs weren't allowed, but I saw a few running in the race, and actually ran next to a beautiful German Shepherd for the first couple miles. 

Water stops were near miles 2, 4, 5, 6.5, 8, 9, and 11. They had gels at the 4/9 stop (Boom) and the turn around (6.5, Clif). Some of the stops also had Gatorade. I normally run with my own hydration, but I thought I'd try this just using the water stops to see how it affected me. I really would have liked another stop somewhere between 9 and 11, as I found that to be the most challenging stretch for me. Otherwise, the stops were adequate. I also walked the stops, as I can't consistently pull off the pinch to drink thing without nearly drowning. I normally use GU, but I tried the Boom gel at mile 4. It was a strong Orange flavor and kind of thicker than I'd like, but it seemed to work for me.

Right at mile 10, the course came back and met up with the folks running the 10K. This corresponded to their turn around, so all of us still had 5K to go, then. I was about 1:36 in when I reached that point, so the 10K runners were a little slower than my current pace. Fortunately the route was not at all crowded. (It may have been worse for faster runners, but it was a three lane road).

About 1.5 miles later, the 5K route met up with us. By the time I reached it, they had closed the course off. I saw a few 5K walkers in the last mile of the race, but this had no effect on course crowding. 

The course was fairly flat. There was one hill around mile 6.25/6.75 that was challenging and around a 20 foot elevation change. The biggest issue with it was that the road here was poorly maintained, so you had to watch your footing. That was more of an issue coming back down it than it was ascending, though.

The only real negative about the race is that there was no on course entertainment and very few folks to cheer us on. I hadn't expected anything, so I had my own music, which worked just fine. But, honestly, I would've liked an oompah band or something as a distraction near the turn around. 

Given the cooler temperatures, I went out a little faster than I'd intended, but I found that I could sustain that pace pretty smoothly. So, I just tried to hang on, accepting the fact that I'd slow down if I needed to. According to Garmin, my fastest mile was a 9:16 (mile 5) and my slowest was a 9:55 (mile 12). So, this ended up being more of a tempo run pace (9:23 target) than long run (10:07 target) for me. I'm pretty satisfied with that. To my tremendous surprise, this ended up as a PR with a time of 2:04:31. (@LSUlakes i have no expectations of an update anytime soon) That beats my May race by more than 8 minutes. I hadn't expected that at all, and I really feel a lot more confident in the progress of my Marathon training.

Wife and DD were very surprised when I showed up at the finish line much earlier than planned. Their 5K had gone well, too, finishing middle of the pack out of ~1000. Looks like there were ~750 in the 10K, so just over 2000 runners in total.

Water and bananas were available in abundance. Beer and brats had a quickly moving line and were one per person. There was a band playing traditional German music at the end, and it was a fun atmosphere.

If this matches up with my training for next year, I won't hesitate to run it again.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

JohnRPG said:


> Water and bananas... Beer and brats...



4 food groups covered!

@JohnRPG , Congrats on the PR!


----------



## roxymama

Hubby finished his final tri of the season and PRd for sprint distance by 5 minutes!!!  He may have a beer to keep this on topic


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Hubby finished his final tri of the season and PRd for sprint distance by 5 minutes!!!  He may have a beer to keep this on topic



"May"?


----------



## JClimacus

I ran a 10k in Salem today (the "Bridge & Back 10k"). These Salem races are good as they are fairly flat and Salem is an interesting place to run through - you've got the history, some water views, and old neighborhoods to run through. I continued my streak of coming close but never quite placing in age group (50-54): I've placed 4th or 5th many times but never 3rd or above. This time I was 4th and missed the 3rd place by six seconds. I remember a guy about my age blowing by me shortly before the finish. Not that I care very much, it's just sort of funny at this point.​


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> "May"?



Well since we are going to a German restaurant for dinner I'm gonna ammend that to "will".


----------



## McNs

roxymama said:


> .
> 
> Good luck!  I'd so much rather do mine at 11pm than so early in the morning.  Advantage to New Zealand (unless you don't want to stay up late.)
> Let us know how it goes.  The folks going to Wine N Dine weekend will start around first week of Sept.


Well it was slightly stressful, more than holiday planning should be, but I think I did OK. The main ones I was aiming for were FOP and 7DMT, FOP was gone for our first AK day but got a good time towards the end of our stay. 7DMT was available in the afternoon of our first day, which was good. Then it was just filling in the gaps for our other days, the old overlap got a bit frustrating. I'm pleased I didn't book too many ADRs as the ones I had were tricky enough to negotiate. I'm sure the whole process will be easier next time (if we ever make it back to the East Coast)



Wendy98 said:


> I have always thought fp+ was great and easy to plan a trip.  Then I went to Disneyland and LOVE the old way of fast passes.  I wish WDW would go back to that.


One of the things I love about DLR is the spontaneity you can have. Sure it helps to have a bit of a plan for first thing in the morning, otherwise it is so easy to go with the flow. Also, at the start of the day everyone has the same opportunity to get FPs.

Congrats to the racers this weekend, you did us all proud!

ETA I love how I know you will all know what the acronyms are for


----------



## The Expert

TheHamm said:


> Thanks for the catch!  I have added that one to the post.  I suppose I should ask my obvious question: What sort of plan does one need or get from @DopeyBadger?  Thus far my plan has been "get out of bed before the sun and go, maybe a little farther than the last time but you better get home before someone notices you are gone or the morning will be terrible. So go.  And maybe remember to go to the bathroom first this time."



Just message him and he'll take it from there. He'll send a pretty thorough (and fun, I thought) questionnaire, including your current speed, any goals and/or races you may have, schedule issues, etc and design a plan based specifically on you and what you'd like to do. HIGHLY encourage you to try it at least once.


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> Thanks for the catch!  I have added that one to the post.  I suppose I should ask my obvious question: What sort of plan does one need or get from @DopyBadger?  Thus far my plan has been "get out of bed before the sun and go, maybe a little farther than the last time but you better get home before someone notices you are gone or the morning will be terrible. So go.  And maybe remember to go to the bathroom first this time."





The Expert said:


> Just message him and he'll take it from there. He'll send a pretty thorough (and fun, I though) questionnaire, including your current speed, any goals and/or races you may have, schedule issues, etc and design a plan based specifically on you and what you'd like to do. HIGHLY encourage you to try it at least once.



Thanks for the tag @The Expert, I didn't see this one.  The Expert's description is perfect.  My philosophy is that a custom training plan based on a myriad of factors relating to you can give a really nice experience for training and race day.  I take into account where you are now, current fitness, injury history, goals, upcoming races, etc. and craft a plan using a mixture of running philosophies that I have absorbed to give you what I believe will optimize your training.  I work with first timers, 5kers, BQers and everyone in between.  You could come in first or last in your race.  For me, all I ask is you give your best effort in training.  If you're willing to try your hardest, then I'm willing to offer you my time to help you come up with something for free.  It takes a few hours per person, but in the end if I can help get you to your goals, then that gives me all the satisfaction I can ask for.

In the interest of full disclosure.  While some may call me a coach, I am not officially certified or trained to be one.  I'm simply a hobbyist runner who has spent a significant amount of time reading coaching books, training books, many different philosophies of running, scientific journals, etc.  I've put these ideas together in an excel sheet that allows me to write plans based on people's answers to questions and my "rules".

Here was a QOTD about custom training plans: *QOTD: *Many people have used DopeyBadger's services to great effect and others have used other coaches. Have you found having a coach has helped your training significantly? Have you had to try different coaches until one clicked?


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> Everyone meet Luke Jospeh Falgoust on his first day one Earth. View attachment 258371 View attachment 258372


Congrats Jerry!   Awesome picture of your family.  



Baloo in MI said:


> Looks like we need a QOTD:
> 
> What story from another runner have you heard or witnessed that was inspiring for you?
> 
> ATTQOTD: At last weekend's race I had the opportunity to talk to another runner who told me about her goal/reason for being in that race.  Turns out she had attempted the race the year before and missed a cutoff and was pulled from the course.  That was her third try at that distance, having missed the mark each time.  She welled up a little talking about the recommitment she had to make over the last year and how she came into that race declaring she would succeed because she had already earned it.  Mind you this was early in the day.  As the day progressed and I slowed and suffered I would see her in the out and back sections.  Each time I saw her, she remained positive cheering others on and saying "this year we got this".  I did not get to see her finish, she was ahead of me.  But she did cheer me and other finishers as we came in.  I asked her how she felt and she said she was stoked to get it done, but next year would be faster!  Her accomplishment and immediate focus on the next thing reminded me that running is a process not a product.  I walked away psyched to work towards being faster next year.



Every once a while the question of the day on these running threads asks about people's stories and how they got started.  I find so many of them inspiring.  There isn't one specific one I can think of right now, but the running community in general has so many inspiring people.  

I am officially healed from my kidney stone extraction.  I have two runs under my belt.  I was scheduled to run today but have a stomach issue/bug going on so I took today off and plan to be back at it tomorrow.  

I had mentioned the last time I posted that I ran into my parents while camping I think. Well, after 19 years I sat down with them today.  I finally got the answers to my questions that have been haunting me all these years.  I was afraid if this day ever came that what they told me wouldn't make sense and I wouldn't be able to put it past me anyway.  But, it made sense to me.  I understood why they did what they did and now I can move on.  It's been holding me back for all these years.  Now I am going to focus on my running and try not to die doing Goofy in January.    It's been a rough couple of weeks mentally dealing with this issue and now I can focus on what I love again.  Sorry I have been MIA so much lately, please don't take away my membership card.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Waiting2goback said:


> ...please don't take away my membership card...



Membership Card Status = Good. Luckily for all of us, the dues are pretty low!

Welcome back! It sounds like you have a lot going on, I hope running helps you sort it out.


----------



## FFigawi

Waiting2goback said:


> I am officially healed from my kidney stone extraction.  I have two runs under my belt.  I was scheduled to run today but have a stomach issue/bug going on so I took today off and plan to be back at it tomorrow.



Glad you're healed and back at it!


----------



## Waiting2goback

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Membership Card Status = Good. Luckily for all of us, the dues are pretty low!
> 
> Welcome back! It sounds like you have a lot going on, I hope running helps you sort it out.



It has been a rough couple of weeks.  And running is my best thinking time.  Here's hoping for no more obstacles.  



FFigawi said:


> Glad you're healed and back at it!


Thanks, me too!   I am missing it so much.  I feel disconnected from everyone here.


----------



## SarahDisney

Glad to hear that things are looking up for you, @Waiting2goback! Here's hoping things keep getting better (and we get to see you back here as an active participant soon!)


----------



## GreatLakes

JohnRPG said:


> *Race Report*: Cleveland Hofbrauhaus Half Marathon 8/6/17
> 
> I went into this race with very uncertain expectations. This is the third year the Cleveland Hofbrauhaus has held a race. The first two years it was a 5K and 10K with a combined start. This year they added a half, starting an hour earlier (7AM). I was only planning to run it to mix up my training plan. I'm working toward an October full (my first) on a @DopeyBadger plan. Most of my August long runs are right around half length, so I let my DD9 pick one of them. She chose this one because she liked the 5K medal - a pretzel.
> 
> Last year, I ran the 10K because I needed a PoT for SWLS. It was sweltering, with no shade at all going through the city streets. I saw the half this year at least included a section through a tree lined parkway (MLK Jr Blvd), so I was looking forward to that. The course was pretty much an out and back.
> 
> I knew from last year that the race has a pretty fun atmosphere. The race ends with a party at the Hofbrauhaus with traditional German music. Everyone gets a bratwurst and those of age receive a complimentary beer too. (Hah! It's relevant to FQOTD!) Quite a few folks run in lederhosen or dirndl.
> 
> To my amazement, this morning the temperature and humidity were both ideal. It was 63 at race start with only a 51 dew point. The sky was overcast, so it looked like we'd be avoiding last year's sun. I was immediately a lot more optimistic. The crowd was bigger than I'd expected. Since this was the first year for a half, I was ballparking around 150 people. Race results said around 300, and that's about what it felt like at the start. There were no corrals or pacers that I saw. The race page indicated that dogs weren't allowed, but I saw a few running in the race, and actually ran next to a beautiful German Shepherd for the first couple miles.
> 
> Water stops were near miles 2, 4, 5, 6.5, 8, 9, and 11. They had gels at the 4/9 stop (Boom) and the turn around (6.5, Clif). Some of the stops also had Gatorade. I normally run with my own hydration, but I thought I'd try this just using the water stops to see how it affected me. I really would have liked another stop somewhere between 9 and 11, as I found that to be the most challenging stretch for me. Otherwise, the stops were adequate. I also walked the stops, as I can't consistently pull off the pinch to drink thing without nearly drowning. I normally use GU, but I tried the Boom gel at mile 4. It was a strong Orange flavor and kind of thicker than I'd like, but it seemed to work for me.
> 
> Right at mile 10, the course came back and met up with the folks running the 10K. This corresponded to their turn around, so all of us still had 5K to go, then. I was about 1:36 in when I reached that point, so the 10K runners were a little slower than my current pace. Fortunately the route was not at all crowded. (It may have been worse for faster runners, but it was a three lane road).
> 
> About 1.5 miles later, the 5K route met up with us. By the time I reached it, they had closed the course off. I saw a few 5K walkers in the last mile of the race, but this had no effect on course crowding.
> 
> The course was fairly flat. There was one hill around mile 6.25/6.75 that was challenging and around a 20 foot elevation change. The biggest issue with it was that the road here was poorly maintained, so you had to watch your footing. That was more of an issue coming back down it than it was ascending, though.
> 
> The only real negative about the race is that there was no on course entertainment and very few folks to cheer us on. I hadn't expected anything, so I had my own music, which worked just fine. But, honestly, I would've liked an oompah band or something as a distraction near the turn around.
> 
> Given the cooler temperatures, I went out a little faster than I'd intended, but I found that I could sustain that pace pretty smoothly. So, I just tried to hang on, accepting the fact that I'd slow down if I needed to. According to Garmin, my fastest mile was a 9:16 (mile 5) and my slowest was a 9:55 (mile 12). So, this ended up being more of a tempo run pace (9:23 target) than long run (10:07 target) for me. I'm pretty satisfied with that. To my tremendous surprise, this ended up as a PR with a time of 2:04:31. (@LSUlakes i have no expectations of an update anytime soon) That beats my May race by more than 8 minutes. I hadn't expected that at all, and I really feel a lot more confident in the progress of my Marathon training.
> 
> Wife and DD were very surprised when I showed up at the finish line much earlier than planned. Their 5K had gone well, too, finishing middle of the pack out of ~1000. Looks like there were ~750 in the 10K, so just over 2000 runners in total.
> 
> Water and bananas were available in abundance. Beer and brats had a quickly moving line and were one per person. There was a band playing traditional German music at the end, and it was a fun atmosphere.
> 
> If this matches up with my training for next year, I won't hesitate to run it again.



Great race.  I did the 10K the past two years and both years the temperatures were rough.  Glad the temps worked out for you and everyone this year.  I was going back and forth about running this half but it would mean three weekends in a row with a half because I'm doing the Rock Hall Half in two weeks.

I love running MLK and through the cultural gardens.  I've done a couple training runs through there this training cycle when I've ended the day in my downtown office.


----------



## JohnRPG

GreatLakes said:


> Great race.  I did the 10K the past two years and both years the temperatures were rough.  Glad the temps worked out for you and everyone this year.  I was going back and forth about running this half but it would mean three weekends in a row with a half because I'm doing the Rock Hall Half in two weeks.


The ideal temperatures really were an amazing twist of fate. Everyone was talking about how nice it was this year. 

I'd love to hear how the Rock Hall Half goes. I'd been torn on deciding between these two.


----------



## GreatLakes

JohnRPG said:


> The ideal temperatures really were an amazing twist of fate. Everyone was talking about how nice it was this year.
> 
> I'd love to hear how the Rock Hall Half goes. I'd been torn on deciding between these two.



I did it the first year and signed up last year but woke up that morning a little sick and skipped it.  I'll do a race report here when it is done but the first year was one of the best run inaugural races I've ever done.  There were no first year hitches.

I love the course.  The first half is very similar to the Hofbrauhaus run but instead of turning around you finish along the waterfront and marginal next to Burke.


----------



## FredtheDuck

GreatLakes said:


> I'm wondering if he will rethink his retirement and try to go out with a win. Gatlin isn't an easy guy to like but as long as he did it clean I'm happy for him even though I really like Bolt. The world just saw Captain Ahab get his whale live on TV.



I've been watching. It was a good race, but yeah, his start really cost him in the end. Honestly though, he didn't look bothered by it - which tells me that mentally/emotionally, he's done. I heard that he only signed on for this season because a sponsor asked him to, and that he always intended to bow out before he faded and started losing races he "should" win. And Gatlin... I'll say this - it is certainly a comeback story... I definitely didn't think I'd see him at this level of competition again when the suspension was announced.



JohnRPG said:


> ended up as a PR with a time of 2:04:31. (@LSUlakes i have no expectations of an update anytime soon) That beats my May race by more than 8 minutes. I hadn't expected that at all, and I really feel a lot more confident in the progress of my Marathon training.



That's awesome! Congrats on a well-run race and a shiny new PR to go with it!



roxymama said:


> Hubby finished his final tri of the season and PRd for sprint distance by 5 minutes!!!



Wahoo! Go @roxyhubby! Hope we can read about it soon. And that you both enjoyed celebratory beer(s)!



JClimacus said:


> This time I was 4th and missed the 3rd place by six seconds.



Gah! So close! But sounds like a great race!



Waiting2goback said:


> I am officially healed from my kidney stone extraction. I have two runs under my belt.



Hey, that's great news! 



Waiting2goback said:


> I understood why they did what they did and now I can move on. It's been holding me back for all these years



How freeing. Congratulations on such a big step!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

They're neat and all, but... I'm starting to miss round medals:

2017 Wine & Dine Medals


----------



## SheHulk

Hi Everybody! I've been absent for about 3 weeks because, first, I had a nasty surgery to remove a possible melanoma from my foot, in the worst place possible, the back of my heel all the way down to where it meets the sole. I haven't run since and it depressed me to come on here so I stayed away. They took SOOO much out. It's like a silver dollar or bigger, with about a dozen stitches. Not to be gross but it's also very deep, they had to get all the layers of skin. I couldn't believe it when the bandages came off. I didn't know when I'd be able to walk again let alone run. Very depressing.
Then, after 2 weeks of healing, we went on a trip to Banff National Park in Canada and Glacier National Park in the US. I don't know what happened but on our first hike I had to use a cane but by the 3rd or 4th day my foot felt fine. We even did a 9-10 mile hike on rocky terrain up and down a mountainside and I was fine. Just got back today and I'm itching to take a run but I have to see the plastic surgeon tomorrow to get the rest of the stitches out and see what he says about running. Every time I ask him when I can start again, he just says, "Cool it".
So now I'm trying to catch up on the thread after minimal internet on our trip. I did manage to see @LSUlakes news! Congrats!!!! How exciting. Also congrats to everyone who raced, I'm trying not to be bitter about not running myself.
@Chasing Dopey I like those medals! Not signed up for that race though.


----------



## roxymama

Chasing Dopey said:


> They're neat and all, but... I'm starting to miss round medals:
> 
> 2017 Wine & Dine Medals



I'm signed up for the 5k, so I get a round medal at least   Now to fight the urge to dress like a turkey.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

roxymama said:


> I'm signed up for the 5k, so I get a round medal at least   Now to fight the urge to dress like a turkey.



Don't fight it... Give in to it... You know you want to...


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> I'm signed up for the 5k, so I get a round medal at least   Now to fight the urge to dress like a turkey.



I think you should dress like a scarecrow with your new bandanna skirt


----------



## Sailormoon2

Those medals are really original! Very different concept for a RunD race.


----------



## FredtheDuck

roxymama said:


> I'm signed up for the 5k, so I get a round medal at least   Now to fight the urge to dress like a turkey.



DO ITTTTT!

(Although the scarecrow idea is also excellent)


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Congratulations on the PR @JohnRPG That race atmosphere does sound really fun!


----------



## Ariel484

Chasing Dopey said:


> They're neat and all, but... I'm starting to miss round medals:
> 
> 2017 Wine & Dine Medals


I think it's great that they tried to do something different, but I'm not really a fan of these medals.  The idea is great but the execution is "meh" for me.  

Ditto to the DL Half weekend medals - in both cases I do really like the challenge medals though.


----------



## Anisum

I've been away a while and I'm still catching up on the thread but I would like to say congrats to @LSUlakes on the new addition.

With regards to the new medals. I'm really liking the passport one. I think the 1/2 looks pretty good (not my fav, I like the Spaceship Earth styled medals from past years better) and it goes down hill from there. At least until it reaches the Kids Races because I love the Figment medal. So, only one more medal set to release before Marathon Weekend, right?


----------



## SheHulk

SheHulk said:


> Hi Everybody! I've been absent for about 3 weeks because, first, I had a nasty surgery to remove a possible melanoma from my foot, in the worst place possible, the back of my heel all the way down to where it meets the sole. I haven't run since and it depressed me to come on here so I stayed away. They took SOOO much out. It's like a silver dollar or bigger, with about a dozen stitches. Not to be gross but it's also very deep, they had to get all the layers of skin. I couldn't believe it when the bandages came off. I didn't know when I'd be able to walk again let alone run. Very depressing.
> Then, after 2 weeks of healing, we went on a trip to Banff National Park in Canada and Glacier National Park in the US. I don't know what happened but on our first hike I had to use a cane but by the 3rd or 4th day my foot felt fine. We even did a 9-10 mile hike on rocky terrain up and down a mountainside and I was fine. Just got back today and I'm itching to take a run but I have to see the plastic surgeon tomorrow to get the rest of the stitches out and see what he says about running. Every time I ask him when I can start again, he just says, "Cool it".
> So now I'm trying to catch up on the thread after minimal internet on our trip. I did manage to see @LSUlakes news! Congrats!!!! How exciting. Also congrats to everyone who raced, I'm trying not to be bitter about not running myself.
> @Chasing Dopey I like those medals! Not signed up for that race though.


Took a little 2 mile run anyway, couldn't wait for my doctor appointment. Nothing hurts so I consider that a success!


----------



## PrincessV

Disney at Heart said:


> @pixarmom , @opusone, @baxter24 , @PrincessV
> DS with Williams Syndrome does not run, but loves Disney. At 35, he has never learned to drive, so he loves the independence of catching busses and going wherever he wants to go. Although he lives with us, he is able to function on his own at Disney (handles crowds, loud noises, long waits, etc., well now that he's grown), and has been known to strike out in the morning to ride Rock n Roller Coaster many times in one day, then meet us at night for dinner.


This is so awesome!! We've found WDW to be such a great place to try new, scary things. It feels "safe" because it's so familiar, so my son's been willing to step outside his comfort zone in ways he never would at home yet.



GreatLakes said:


> Anyone watching the World Championships in London?  I didn't think Bolt would get beaten but his notoriously bad starts finally caught up with him.  I'm wondering if he will rethink his retirement and try to go out with a win.  Gatlin isn't an easy guy to like but as long as he did it clean I'm happy for him even though I really like Bolt.  The world just saw Captain Ahab get his whale live on TV.





FredtheDuck said:


> I've been watching. It was a good race, but yeah, his start really cost him in the end. Honestly though, he didn't look bothered by it - which tells me that mentally/emotionally, he's done. I heard that he only signed on for this season because a sponsor asked him to, and that he always intended to bow out before he faded and started losing races he "should" win. And Gatlin... I'll say this - it is certainly a comeback story... I definitely didn't think I'd see him at this level of competition again when the suspension was announced.


I missed it live, but saw the replay and interviews a little later. WOW! I so very much hope Gatlin was clean. And agreed - Bolt really does seem ready to hang it up now. But I wonder if he might get the itch to try distance running? We'll see!



Chasing Dopey said:


> They're neat and all, but... I'm starting to miss round medals:
> 
> 2017 Wine & Dine Medals


I'm with you - these are neat, but they don't say "medal" to me.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Ariel484 said:


> Ditto to the DL Half weekend medals - in both cases I do really like the challenge medals though.



Yeah, I don't mind it as much on the challenge medals, since it's a very different sort of thing, but... Between design and approval of this particular challenge medal, did no one point out that France and Morocco are mentioned twice, and Mexico and Italy aren't mentioned at all? I know we already give them a hard time for the many (and often repeated) mistakes from the design team, but honestly... Who are these people? (And no... I'm still not over the traffic cone orange Dopey hat this year. Tar and feathers were in order for that one.)

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Chasing Dopey said:


> They're neat and all, but... I'm starting to miss round medals:
> 
> 2017 Wine & Dine Medals





Ariel484 said:


> I think it's great that they tried to do something different, but I'm not really a fan of these medals.  The idea is great but the execution is "meh" for me.
> 
> Ditto to the DL Half weekend medals - in both cases I do really like the challenge medals though.



@Ariel484 I am with you.  They are trying to do something different, which I like, but they don't do anything for me.  It has me concerned about what they will do for the 25th anniversary marathon medal.


----------



## Ariel484

Chasing Dopey said:


> Yeah, I don't mind it as much on the challenge medals, since it's a very different sort of thing, but... Between design and approval of this particular challenge medal, did no one point out that France and Morocco are mentioned twice, and Mexico and Italy aren't mentioned at all? I know we already give them a hard time for the many (and often repeated) mistakes from the design team, but honestly... Who are these people? (And no... I'm still not over the traffic cone orange Dopey hat this year. Tar and feathers were in order for that one.)
> 
> Okay, I'm done.


OMG. I didn't notice that!! 


Waiting2goback said:


> @Ariel484 I am with you.  They are trying to do something different, which I like, but they don't do anything for me.  It has me concerned about what they will do for the 25th anniversary marathon medal.


The 20th marathon medal was so amazing, I hope they can live up to it!!


----------



## IamTrike

Ariel484 said:


> OMG. I didn't notice that!!
> 
> The 20th marathon medal was so amazing, I hope they can live up to it!!


Yeah the 20th medal is probably my favorite medal of any I have.  It was pretty incredible.  I also think they did a nice job with the 10th anniversary goofy medal, but I thought the 20th Donald medal was kind of meh. I'm hoping that since it is such a big year that they will do something incredible, but that's just creating an opportunity to be let down. (I'm looking at you 20 mile surprise)


----------



## GreatLakes

PrincessV said:


> I missed it live, but saw the replay and interviews a little later. WOW! I so very much hope Gatlin was clean. And agreed - Bolt really does seem ready to hang it up now. But I wonder if he might get the itch to try distance running? We'll see!



He is a pretty good soccer player.  He was invited to train with Manchester United a few years ago and the reports were he was good but I doubt good enough for that level.  Maybe some professional football is in his future.



Chasing Dopey said:


> They're neat and all, but... I'm starting to miss round medals:
> 
> 2017 Wine & Dine Medals



I applaud the idea and like that they are trying something new.  The execution from the pictures might not have been the best but I'm sure they look really nice in person.  The passport medal will be a little difficult to display if you use shadowboxes and I'm hoping the country mistake is just on the prototype and they caught it before it went to production.


----------



## WallE71

How many people do the 5k as a family at a slow pace. Not looking to set a record or anything.  I assume the start groups take care of that.


----------



## FredtheDuck

I feel like we haven't had a QOTD, so I'll throw one out. What's the most scenic or interesting non-Disney place you've run? Could be a race, training run, route you ran while traveling, etc. 

My ATTQOTD: When we were in Philly a couple of years ago, we ran along the waterfront and ended our run on the steps of the Philadelphia Museum of Art (aka the "Rocky Steps"). The waterfront portion was beautiful, with all kinds of boat houses and scenery, and the steps themselves were fun if only for the novelty. 

I also have a gorgeous "normal route" that goes through a wooded area along a creek. It's pretty this time of year, but in the fall, it's stunning.


----------



## Ariel484

IamTrike said:


> Yeah the 20th medal is probably my favorite medal of any I have.  It was pretty incredible.  I also think they did a nice job with the 10th anniversary goofy medal, but I thought the 20th Donald medal was kind of meh. I'm hoping that since it is such a big year that they will do something incredible, but that's just creating an opportunity to be let down. (I'm looking at you 20 mile surprise)


Agreed on all counts! I thought the Donald medal would be better in person, and it was a _little_ better...but nowhere near as good as the 20th marathon medal.

LOL on the mile 20 "spectacular"...no, runDisney.  Just no. 


WallE71 said:


> How many people do the 5k as a family at a slow pace. Not looking to set a record or anything.  I assume the start groups take care of that.


Assuming you're talking about Disney 5Ks, lots of people are pretty casual about their pace.  The 5Ks are not officially timed (except for Dopey runners), so they don't quite sweep like the longer races do.  They do need to clear the course eventually, though, to get ready to open the park on time.


----------



## WallE71

Ariel484 said:


> Assuming you're talking about Disney 5Ks, lots of people are pretty casual about their pace. The 5Ks are not officially timed (except for Dopey runners), so they don't quite sweep like the longer races do. They do need to clear the course eventually, though, to get ready to open the park on time.



Thanks!! This would be our first race.  Youngest may do the 200m if possible.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  There's a run down in Branson at a place called Top of the Rock called Run the Rock.  We ran in last year and it's gorgeous.  VERY hilly 6 mile run.  You run up to an amazing overlook of Tablerock Lake.



Run the rock by giseleb2, on Flickr

Through a cave



Run the rock by giseleb2, on Flickr

and across covered bridges



Run the rock by giseleb2, on Flickr

Spectacular!!


----------



## Nole95

QOTD - Most scenic training run to date would be in Paris.  Ran along the Seine to the Eiffel Tower and back.  DW and I were on vacation and wanted to make sure we got a run in while in Paris.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I always try to run a couple of time on vacation, so I have many favorite routes I've done.  One recent vacation run I did was Monterey, CA this past April.  Monterey is one of my favorite places in terms of beauty: the ocean, the trees, the rocky tide pools, the cute beach towns along the coast -- there's so much see! It was a fun, beautiful run!


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:

The Anchorage Mayor's Marathon was awesome and very scenic - mountain views, water views, city views, middle of the forest views, and city park views. We ran through a military training area on gravel roads for about 7 miles, and there were some interesting training areas back in there. There was about a mile of trail running - no technical areas though. When we came back into the city, we ran through many parks that were tree lined - where I eventually saw a moose! Great race. I love choosing scenic races to travel to.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Mine is also the paths along the Schuylkill River in Philly. I was on a business trip and had several longish runs planned, one being 9 miler, so went out about 4 miles, took the bridge to the other side of the river, which was much quieter than then the boathouse side, and then finished with a lap around the museum. Such a fantastic running location for someone who lives in Houston....

I also did a run across the Ben Franklin Bridge on that trip, which was a different kind of challenge.  And my Garmin did not give me any credit for the elevation change going up and over the bridge!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Running in Steamboat Springs, CO last year was so beautiful- I absolutely love the mountains! It was, however, really hard to breath   I also love running at my DH's family's farm during harvest... Changing trees, cooler temperatures and beautiful scenery.  Near the top of my running bucket list is Central Park in NYC.


----------



## Waiting2goback

IamTrike said:


> Yeah the 20th medal is probably my favorite medal of any I have.  It was pretty incredible.  I also think they did a nice job with the 10th anniversary goofy medal, but I thought the 20th Donald medal was kind of meh. I'm hoping that since it is such a big year that they will do something incredible, but that's just creating an opportunity to be let down. (I'm looking at you 20 mile surprise)



I figured with it being the 25th marathon and 5th Dopey they would do it big this year but runDisney has been disappointing a lot lately so we may be lucky to have water on the course. JK, I know they will give water to avoid death but you all hopefully get my point.  



FredtheDuck said:


> I feel like we haven't had a QOTD, so I'll throw one out. What's the most scenic or interesting non-Disney place you've run? Could be a race, training run, route you ran while traveling, etc.
> 
> My ATTQOTD: When we were in Philly a couple of years ago, we ran along the waterfront and ended our run on the steps of the Philadelphia Museum of Art (aka the "Rocky Steps"). The waterfront portion was beautiful, with all kinds of boat houses and scenery, and the steps themselves were fun if only for the novelty.
> 
> I also have a gorgeous "normal route" that goes through a wooded area along a creek. It's pretty this time of year, but in the fall, it's stunning.



I have had the fortune of some nice runs.  My first marathon ended passing a bunch of waterfalls.  I had a half marathon finish along the ocean and the Mayflower in Plymouth, MA.  And this summer I ran along the ocean in Maine.  I posted those pics I think.


----------



## Anisum

ATTQOTD: I recently ran along the sea wall in Vancouver and that was beautiful.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I'm gonna be boring and go with my race in Central Park. It was a really nice combination of fancy buildings (do you know how many times I passed the Guggenheim during that race???) and nice, calm landscapes. I'm not normally a big Central Park person (I prefer Bryant Park for general relaxing), but this was really nice. Could have done without the hills, though.
(Funniest part about this is that I'm actually sitting in Central Park right now. Been seeing a lot of runners - it's decent running weather)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

QOTD: Not as exotic as some of the locations, but last year I was in El Segundo every other week for 2 months. I did a nice run toward the Pacific every morning, where you could catch a glimpse of the ocean from the bigger hills. I'm a transportation nerd, so it was also great the the run was right along LAX, where you could watch takeoffs and landings. The weather was perfect (20 degrees cooler than Atlanta). To top it off, I had a made-to-order omelette as an after-run treat.

This was a weird experience for me as I never travel for business and this came up with 3 days notice. My boss texted me on Wednesday (which he never does) and said check your email. Email says we need you to leave on Sunday and spend 2 weeks straight in El Segundo, and every other week after that. After the initial shock, I will say this was a pretty sweet deal.

On a different topic: has anyone had issues with an optical HR monitor during rain? My FR 235 has been pretty accurate until today in the rain. It spent most of the time in cadence lock. I even stopped and dried it and my arm off and tightened the band, but no luck. I'm wondering if a sweatband above the watch would help. Any suggestions?


----------



## roxymama

I really enjoy running around the Shedd Aqaurium in Chicago because it feels like you are running into Lake Michigan and it's a nice view of the skyline and the lake.  
Looks like this.


----------



## roxymama

I love this topic and don't want to sidetrack it.  But I had a tiny sub-question.  
When you all run on the treadmill...how close to the front of the treadmill do you get?
I tend to pretty much almost bump my belly up against the front bar...mostly because I'm terrified of being too far back and falling off.  Is there any common knowledge that I'm unaware of for optimal place to put yourself on the treadmill while running??? (I do easy and fast paces on it)
Google has failed me (unless there's no right answer)


----------



## Disney at Heart

I haven't gone too many places for races, but I do enjoy the Chattanooga River Walk. I start in the city along the river, past the riverboat, Tennessee Aquarium, museums, art district, city buildings, and go on to pass the rowing club, rec field, several parks, an industrial section, and on to the Chickmauga Dam. It's a good 16 miles, or a little more if you detour around the parks, museums, and aquarium, or cross the pedestrian bridge to the other side of the river and back. Also, restrooms with water fountains are all along the way. Win!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I've run some very scenic races this year along the shores of Lake Michigan, which is always a thing of beauty, but at 4:30 this morning in my neighborhood with clear skies, I saw several shooting stars, which was pretty cool. The Perseid meteor showers are peaking this week, so I will have to keep my eyes on the skies on my early runs!


----------



## GreatLakes

FredtheDuck said:


> I feel like we haven't had a QOTD, so I'll throw one out. What's the most scenic or interesting non-Disney place you've run? Could be a race, training run, route you ran while traveling, etc.
> 
> My ATTQOTD: When we were in Philly a couple of years ago, we ran along the waterfront and ended our run on the steps of the Philadelphia Museum of Art (aka the "Rocky Steps"). The waterfront portion was beautiful, with all kinds of boat houses and scenery, and the steps themselves were fun if only for the novelty.
> 
> I also have a gorgeous "normal route" that goes through a wooded area along a creek. It's pretty this time of year, but in the fall, it's stunning.



If I had to pick one I'd say running around Sienna Italy one morning while I was there.  Generally I find trail runs in the woods the most beautiful.

I have run along the river in Philadelphia a few times, both in a race and while there for work.  I love the portion that passes the old rowing clubs and heads north of the city.  Last time I was there I had a conference in King of Prussia and ran around Valley Forge.  That was very scenic and historic but not close to flat.

I'm doing a 5K and Half this week in Estes Park, CO just outside Rocky Mountain National Park and will be doing some runs up in Cheyenne during my vacation so I may have new answers next week.


----------



## LSUlakes

Hello folks! First day back at work for me today and its been a bust one catching up on work related items. I have not been able to keep up with the running thread much over the weekend but did look for race results. I will update those soon. I wanted to ask the group a question though. A friend who makes to trip to DL for running events was wondering what was going on with registration for running events over there... anyone have a clue why the races arent open yet? She said it was odd registration was not open yet and that it was for one race then closed and has not reopened yet. I do not know much at DL and its races so I was hoping maybe yall would know. I guess this may also have been answered in other threads, but time is limited for me at the moment.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Hello folks! First day back at work for me today and its been a bust one catching up on work related items. I have not been able to keep up with the running thread much over the weekend but did look for race results. I will update those soon. I wanted to ask the group a question though. A friend who makes to trip to DL for running events was wondering what was going on with registration for running events over there... anyone have a clue why the races arent open yet? She said it was odd registration was not open yet and that it was for one race then closed and has not reopened yet. I do not know much at DL and its races so I was hoping maybe yall would know. I guess this may also have been answered in other threads, but time is limited for me at the moment.



The short answer is "nobody really knows and RunDisney isn't telling".  SWLS registration was open briefly and then closed.  Tink registration has never opened and, last I checked, the rD website did not even have dates for the 2018 event listed.  There have been a large number of speculated reasons that I won't go into.  @Keels posted some investigative journalism on one of the other threads, but even there I'm not sure if anything has truly been confirmed.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: I think my favorite locale so far was running around Mission Bay while at a conference in San Diego. I'm lucky to live near Philly, so DH and I sometimes run along the river to the Art Museum and back (plus, the races around here often use at least some part of that scenic route)! 

@roxymama, I do the same thing on the treadmill...I always try to take note and move back by an arm's length every 0.5 mile or so, but I always manage to get up close to the front, over and over again.  =P


----------



## rteetz

FredtheDuck said:


> I feel like we haven't had a QOTD, so I'll throw one out. What's the most scenic or interesting non-Disney place you've run? Could be a race, training run, route you ran while traveling, etc.


I feel so uninteresting. I guess the best I've got is running down by the Milwaukee lake front.


----------



## ZellyB

@roxymama I don't run on a treadmill much, but when I used to more, I was always close to the front even when I would try to consciously give myself more space.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> Hello folks! First day back at work for me today and its been a bust one catching up on work related items. I have not been able to keep up with the running thread much over the weekend but did look for race results. I will update those soon. I wanted to ask the group a question though. A friend who makes to trip to DL for running events was wondering what was going on with registration for running events over there... anyone have a clue why the races arent open yet? She said it was odd registration was not open yet and that it was for one race then closed and has not reopened yet. I do not know much at DL and its races so I was hoping maybe yall would know. I guess this may also have been answered in other threads, but time is limited for me at the moment.



I'm not a DL expert but there seems to be a ton of construction going on now and planned for the near future that many people on various threads think could be making a race route or planning difficult.  Star Wars land + new hotels and parking seem to be the main things.  But yeah, no one really knows.  I'm so glad I did Tink this year instead of waiting as I'd be heartbroken right now


----------



## FFigawi

FredtheDuck said:


> I feel like we haven't had a QOTD, so I'll throw one out. What's the most scenic or interesting non-Disney place you've run? Could be a race, training run, route you ran while traveling, etc.



I grew up in Maine, so I have to give a shout-out to running along the coast watching the surf pound against the rocks. In more recent times, the most scenic place I've run is South Africa. The Two Oceans race in Cape Town is one of the most beautiful courses in the world. You run along the Indian Ocean, cross over to the Atlantic coast, and go up and down the mountains back into Cape Town.



roxymama said:


> I love this topic and don't want to sidetrack it.  But I had a tiny sub-question.
> When you all run on the treadmill...how close to the front of the treadmill do you get?
> I tend to pretty much almost bump my belly up against the front bar...mostly because I'm terrified of being too far back and falling off.  Is there any common knowledge that I'm unaware of for optimal place to put yourself on the treadmill while running??? (I do easy and fast paces on it)
> Google has failed me (unless there's no right answer)



I stay fairly close to the front. It's very hard to see my iPad videos otherwise.


----------



## GollyGadget

FredtheDuck said:


> What's the most scenic or interesting non-Disney place you've run? Could be a race, training run, route you ran while traveling, etc.


The most scenic was probably this past spring running on a cruise as it pulled into the Greek isles. Due to the short track, I saw the same sights many times but that didn't bother me one bit. Picture below is from just before my run when the track was still closed.





roxymama said:


> I really enjoy running around the Shedd Aqaurium in Chicago because it feels like you are running into Lake Michigan and it's a nice view of the skyline and the lake.
> Looks like this.


I also love running the lakefront in Chicago! I only get there about once a year for a race but it's a nice mixture of city and nature.



roxymama said:


> I love this topic and don't want to sidetrack it.  But I had a tiny sub-question.
> When you all run on the treadmill...how close to the front of the treadmill do you get?
> I tend to pretty much almost bump my belly up against the front bar...mostly because I'm terrified of being too far back and falling off.  Is there any common knowledge that I'm unaware of for optimal place to put yourself on the treadmill while running??? (I do easy and fast paces on it)
> Google has failed me (unless there's no right answer)


I would say as far up as you feel comfortable. I'm typically more in the center because if I get too close my feet start kicking the front. As long as you aren't hitting your feet or hands on the front, you should be fine.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

roxymama said:


> When you all run on the treadmill...how close to the front of the treadmill do you get?



I rarely run on a treadmill, but when I do I'm such a chicken that it takes me 10 minutes to get up enough nerve to take my hands off of the handgrips. So definitely toward the front for me.

No one ever fell off the *front *of a treadmill, right?


----------



## PrincessV

WallE71 said:


> How many people do the 5k as a family at a slow pace. Not looking to set a record or anything.  I assume the start groups take care of that.


I do the WDW 5Ks with my running "family" and we use every minute available to us out there, lol! I think our "PR in Fun" is currently holding at 1:29:xx. Lots of walking, lots of stopping for pics.



FredtheDuck said:


> I feel like we haven't had a QOTD, so I'll throw one out. What's the most scenic or interesting non-Disney place you've run? Could be a race, training run, route you ran while traveling, etc.


ATTQOTD: I don't travel much, but I live a few miles form 30 miles of Gulf Coast beaches and running along the shore never gets old!  I've run while vacationing in the NC Blue Ridge mountains and "running" (a lot more like hiking at a decent clip) up and down a chunk of Grandfather Mtn was pretty cool - the top was shrouded in clouds that day!



roxymama said:


> I love this topic and don't want to sidetrack it.  But I had a tiny sub-question.
> When you all run on the treadmill...how close to the front of the treadmill do you get?


Pretty darned close! I'm 5'1" tall and have short arms - I have to stay up there in order to keep adjusting the speed for run-walk intervals.


----------



## Chaitali

Tough call on the most scenic places... I'd have to say downtown DC and Vegas for races.  For training runs, I love the C&O Canal tow path in Maryland as you've got the canal on one side and the river on the other.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

ATTQOTD:
For both of us probably Lower East Lake Road on Keuka Lake in NY.  Also the Cubby Chase in Geneva, NY (along Seneca Lake)


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

gjramsey said:


> I also did a run across the Ben Franklin Bridge on that trip, which was a different kind of challenge. And my Garmin did not give me any credit for the elevation change going up and over the bridge!



Wow, that's tough!!  I always think about what an incline it is when I go over it.

A few years ago my sister decided it would be a good idea to take her kids and a friend's child for a walk across the Ben Franklin (her 3 boys were probably ages 7 to 10 at the time, the girl was probably around 7).  When they got to NJ they were whining and complaining and wanted to take a cab back.  Of course she made them walk back!!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I'm probably forgetting something really spectacular, but I really do love Central Park in NYC. And I like the beach path between Venice Beach and the Santa Monica Pier even though that's more interesting for people watching than beautiful scenery 
@GollyGadget I saw an amazing Golly Gadget running costume on Pinterest but I didn't think to grab the link! That wasn't you was it?


----------



## FredtheDuck

SheHulk said:


> And I like the beach path between Venice Beach and the Santa Monica Pier even though that's more interesting for people watching than beautiful scenery



We used to ride our bikes on that path all the time when we lived in Venice (we weren't runners yet). Definitely great for people watching... scenery gets better when you get down towards El Segundo.


----------



## IamTrike

FredtheDuck said:


> I feel like we haven't had a QOTD, so I'll throw one out. What's the most scenic or interesting non-Disney place you've run? Could be a race, training run, route you ran while traveling, etc.
> 
> My ATTQOTD: When we were in Philly a couple of years ago, we ran along the waterfront and ended our run on the steps of the Philadelphia Museum of Art (aka the "Rocky Steps"). The waterfront portion was beautiful, with all kinds of boat houses and scenery, and the steps themselves were fun if only for the novelty.
> 
> I also have a gorgeous "normal route" that goes through a wooded area along a creek. It's pretty this time of year, but in the fall, it's stunning.



This is a fun Question.
Some of my more memorable runs:
I love running through Hyde Park/Kensington Gardens in London.  I like the installed artwork and will often stop to take an early morning selfie with the Peter Pan statue. 
In Sydney Australia done a lot of runs around the bridge, around the opera house and up through the botanical Gardens.
In Karkow Poland I've run along the river and up to an amazing castle with a great story about how the first king there claimed to have slain a dragon, but really he just found a whale skeleton.
Running across the Verrazano Narrows bridge at the start of the NY Marathon. 
Running along the coast in New Zealand, both in Auckland and Wellington. 



Waiting2goback said:


> I figured with it being the 25th marathon and 5th Dopey they would do it big this year but runDisney has been disappointing a lot lately so we may be lucky to have water on the course. JK, I know they will give water to avoid death but you all hopefully get my point.



They have water fountains in the parks we can probably all just line up and drink from them. 



roxymama said:


> I love this topic and don't want to sidetrack it.  But I had a tiny sub-question.
> When you all run on the treadmill...how close to the front of the treadmill do you get?
> I tend to pretty much almost bump my belly up against the front bar...mostly because I'm terrified of being too far back and falling off.  Is there any common knowledge that I'm unaware of for optimal place to put yourself on the treadmill while running??? (I do easy and fast paces on it)
> Google has failed me (unless there's no right answer)


I am curious about this too.  I stay pretty close to the front of the treadmill too, I just have to stay far enough back that I don't accidentally step on the plastic motor housing.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Edinburgh, Scotland. I ran up, around and back down Monument Hill at dawn and it was spectacular! Running around Marina Bay in Singapore was pretty cool, too, but way too humid for this desert dweller.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

roxymama said:


> I love this topic and don't want to sidetrack it.  But I had a tiny sub-question.
> When you all run on the treadmill...how close to the front of the treadmill do you get?
> I tend to pretty much almost bump my belly up against the front bar...mostly because I'm terrified of being too far back and falling off.  Is there any common knowledge that I'm unaware of for optimal place to put yourself on the treadmill while running??? (I do easy and fast paces on it)
> Google has failed me (unless there's no right answer)


I'm a little more relaxed about running at the front of the treadmill, because I got sick of always hitting my hands on the bar as I swing.  I have however very nearly fallen off the back, so you all are probably smart to stay at the front!



LSUlakes said:


> Hello folks! First day back at work for me today and its been a bust one catching up on work related items. I have not been able to keep up with the running thread much over the weekend but did look for race results. I will update those soon. I wanted to ask the group a question though. A friend who makes to trip to DL for running events was wondering what was going on with registration for running events over there... anyone have a clue why the races arent open yet? She said it was odd registration was not open yet and that it was for one race then closed and has not reopened yet. I do not know much at DL and its races so I was hoping maybe yall would know. I guess this may also have been answered in other threads, but time is limited for me at the moment.



Ugh, it's so frustrating!  I finally just made the vrbo reservation since I need a pretty big house to fit three families for tink weekend.  But at this point, I'm just clinging to the rumors that rD has reserved large chunks of the hotels during the weekend everyone assumes Tinkerbell will be so it will happen.  I'm hoping that at the very least, after Disneyland Half weekend in a few weeks, we will have firm answers on 2018 races.


----------



## SheHulk

Plastic surgeon removed my stitches, said there was no malignancy, and cleared me to run! (I didn't tell him I already ran yesterday )


----------



## FredtheDuck

SheHulk said:


> Plastic surgeon removed my stitches, said there was no malignancy, and cleared me to run! (I didn't tell him I already ran yesterday )



Hooray! Glad everything turned out well.


----------



## JulieODC

I've become a big fan of exploring places via a run!

A favorite scenic run is the bike path in Wolfeboro NH - Great Lake and mountain views, and some really pretty forested trails.

I ran in Maine last week - Biddeford Pool - and the ocean views weren't half bad.

I ran in Bristol UK earlier this year while there for work and that was the perfect way to see the city beyond my hotel and conference room. Gorgeous views from the Clifton suspension bridge.

I also really liked the Chicago lakefront trail on another work trip earlier this year.


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:   Most scenic training runs


1) Trail from Teton Village to South Entrance of Grand Teton National Park

2) Levee along Mississippi River in New  Orleans

3) Boardwalk and beach at Myrtle Beach


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I ran a mid-late October half up in Concord, NH last year on a lot of back/dirt roads.  It was very pretty with all the foliage.  I also ran the Maine Coast half last year and it was very pretty as well with all the ocean views.  I also ran the Covered Bridges half last year up in VT which would have been more scenic I think with all the quaint towns and covered bridges, except that it was pouring.  The Seacoast area of NH is a great place for running, we are close to the ocean and the mountains and it is just a nice pretty and historical area of New England with lots of sights.


----------



## Wendy98

I love running on vacation and exploring new parts.  Some of my faves:

Sedona--probably my favorite.  I did several 10 mile runs there just because I loved the views.
Maui
Yosemite
Lakefront Chicago-can't wait to go back in October
Isle of Palms in SC (although HOT!)
Santa Monica, CA
Brighton, England
Mainz, Germany--along Rhine River
Central Park at the end of NYC marathon
Boston--along Charles River

I would like to add that I enjoy running in Cincinnati.  The group run I led last week went through some great neighborhoods and some climbs which meant great views of the city and river.  It was beautiful at that early hour.


----------



## pixarmom

QOTD:  When we travel, I usually run on the treadmill at the hotel to fit it in quickly before our adventures!  Exception is southern california, where I'm familiar with the routes and distances since I've been going there since childhood.  As much as I love running along the ocean, I would say my very favorite is my regular route, which is the end of the Lakefront Marathon.  In an ideal world, there would be no traffic and everything would be quiet in that route.  But I don't wake up that early.

Might consider running outside in Maine later this month - any Bar Harbor suggestions for a short run?


----------



## pixarmom

roxymama said:


> I love this topic and don't want to sidetrack it.  But I had a tiny sub-question.
> When you all run on the treadmill...how close to the front of the treadmill do you get?
> I tend to pretty much almost bump my belly up against the front bar...mostly because I'm terrified of being too far back and falling off.  Is there any common knowledge that I'm unaware of for optimal place to put yourself on the treadmill while running??? (I do easy and fast paces on it)
> Google has failed me (unless there's no right answer)



Not sure why I do this, but up front on the treadmill at home (not as close as you described, but near the front) and more towards the center on treadmills in gyms.


----------



## McNs

FredtheDuck said:


> I feel like we haven't had a QOTD, so I'll throw one out. What's the most scenic or interesting non-Disney place you've run? Could be a race, training run, route you ran while traveling, etc.
> 
> My ATTQOTD: When we were in Philly a couple of years ago, we ran along the waterfront and ended our run on the steps of the Philadelphia Museum of Art (aka the "Rocky Steps"). The waterfront portion was beautiful, with all kinds of boat houses and scenery, and the steps themselves were fun if only for the novelty.
> 
> I also have a gorgeous "normal route" that goes through a wooded area along a creek. It's pretty this time of year, but in the fall, it's stunning.



Great QOTD and one I was thinking of throwing ut there!

I LOVE running on vacation or when in another city for work. Such a great way to see a ne place, especially if you can fit in an early morning run as a city awakes - absolutely magical! Last year was a busy year for travel for me, Sydney for 6 nights with Mrs McN (no kids!), 2 weeks in Florence for work (yes, that Florence, flew business class and stayed at the Westin...), then our NYC and Hawaii vacation with the kids. Managed to get some great runs in each, thought I would share some photos (always take my phone in case I get lost and so I can take photos) as well as Strava links.

 
https://www.strava.com/activities/551764387

Sydney, Australia. Early morning run on a glorious day, hit the big Sydney attractions. Awesome run.

 
https://www.strava.com/activities/685621422

Florence, Italy. I work in wine logistics, and the Italian division of our company had an IT upgrade, and I was despatched to help with the warehousing setup. Awesome two weeks, lots of hard work but not many better places in the world to be sent to! Wasn't very popular back home...

 
https://www.strava.com/activities/725521875

New York, New York. Possibly my most favourite place to run (and visit) - such a buzz, like nowhere else. This is my second visit, first with kids. I left them at the hotel early, caught the #6 to Brooklyn Bridge-Town Hall. Ran across Manhattan Bridge then back across Brooklyn Bridge, then back on the #6 to Murray Hill. I've also run Central Park on our 2014 visit, I'll dig out a photo at some stage. Another amazing, pinch yourself run. Fantastic stuff.

 
https://www.strava.com/activities/730094294

Waikiki. Hawaii is about half way between NZ and NYC, we stopped off for 3 nights on the way back. Had an awesome time and will go back longer. I had thoughts of running Diamond Head (from Hilton Hawaiian Village) but it was further than I estimated!

Looking forward to getting some runs around DLR, NOLA and WDW when we are there in 7 weeks!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: The first half of the Clarence Demar Marathon I NH is incredible. You start on a hillside in a small New England town, surrounded by mountains at peak foliage with the sun just breaking on them at dawn. Then you follow a winding river downhill for the first seven miles, then through rolling New Hampshire country. The second half of the course isn't quite so dramatic but the first half is incredible.


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: My most scenic local runs are my longer marathon training runs that take me into DC and around the monuments.

I've also done a few long runs over the years while visiting a friend who lives in Brooklyn and have used the opportunity to run over the Brooklyn Bridge and back, which I always think is neat.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: The most scenic for me so far has been running along 30A in Florida. My route at home is pretty boring, unless I drive into town to run along the Riverwalk that follows the Chattahoochee River. I only do that for runs over 10 miles though, the rest I do on our roads near my house.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *We've discussed race day running etiquette, is there any general running etiquette? Have you encountered any rude runners on your everyday runs?

Todays question is another suggestion from a fellow poster on this thread. Thanks for your suggestion! 

I think todays question is a good question that can go along with recent events from across the pond where a man pushed a women down into the street and nearly got hit by a bus.

ATTQOTD: For some general rules I would say that using common courtesy thats used in everyday situations can be applied while running. I think its important to remember we are not the only ones using the paths and roadways. A little respect both ways goes a long way, as well as following your local laws will usually take care of everything. Still, there always seems to be the one "person" for whatever reason that makes things difficult. For the most part runners are a great group of people, but this guy pushing the lady who was just walking down the road is uncalled for. I can think of many bad things to say to this guy, but its not worth getting banned. I've never come across any rude runners myself and hope it continues to stay that way.


----------



## TheHamm

I am impressed with all of your lovely running routes!  Particularly as I am about to leave for a business trip and am generally terrified to run in new, strange places.  

I ran with my new non-cotton socks today, and they do feel different.  I also got grazed by a bike, but I am not sure those two are connected   Seriously, as a former bike to worker I was beyond livid at the idiot on a 10 foot sidewalk in front of one of the largest stadiums in the world, which is well lit even at 6am couldn't manage an 'on your left.'


----------



## Dis_Yoda

QOTD: Not really other runners but other people.  The thing that ends up bothering my husband the most are the bikers.  Bikes, especially street bikes, are not supposed to be on the sidewalk in our city as we have bike lanes most places.  He gets mad about them a lot as they make noises for him to move when they are where they aren't supposed to be.  Or people that won't control their dogs (he's been bitten) or scream at him when he used pepper spray after a dog was rushing at him.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I don't know if it's etiquette really, but I used to be about 25 lbs heavier and I really hated when well-meaning young women would run past me and say, "Way to go", "You're doing it!", or clap even. I know they are trying to be encouraging but I have been running off and on since the late 80's and it's just super-condescending. I lost that weight so I don't get that anymore. Maybe once I was slow because I was coming off an illness and somebody gave me the "thumbs up" in the past few years but that's it. 

BTW does anybody listen to Disney podcasts while they run? I was out of internet range for about 10 days and I came back to find Arbitrary Disney World Lists is back! If you don't know it, it's these two kind of young guys just talking about what they like about Disney World really. Kind of like if the "Clerks" guys had a Disney podcast. But totally clean and positive, just a little pointless like that. What I like about it is that it is so positive. Sometimes when I'm looking forward to my Disney vacation I want to listen to something where they talk about it, just to get excited. Then the person just complains about everything: "I ran a white glove behind the bed in that hotel you're staying at for $400 a night and it was filthy" or, "That restaurant your kids are dying to go to and that will cost you at least $200 to eat at? My eggs were cold when they showed up and the waiter wasn't nearly apologetic enough." I hate that. These guys are the opposite. They just love almost everything and are thankful the parks are there and make you look forward to your trip. They took a hiatus because one of the guy's kids was seriously sick, like a brain tumor, so I'm glad to hear they are back and hope that means the one guy's child is well. Haven't listened to the new one yet because the episodes are about an hour long and I haven't had an hour long run yet, building back up. This is a plug so you should listen if you like Disney podcasts.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:    The only thing that comes to mind for me is what I do when I encounter a cyclist [or two].  I always run against traffic and cyclists for the most part will ride in the same direction as traffic.  I make it a habit to go out of my way, keeping the cyclist closer to the side of the road since I can see any oncoming traffic and not put them out in the middle of the road where they may not see the traffic coming from behind.  The drivers "usually" get it!


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: The thing I've been encountering recently is groups of runners not "sharing" the road when they run. On one of my long runs recently, the trail I was on crosses a bridge that's only wide enough to fit two across. Rather than forming a single file line so that oncoming foot traffic could also use the bridge, this group of runners just plowed across it, stopping me and a couple of other runners that came up behind me completely. I see stuff like that a lot on this trail, and it's just a lack of common courtesy.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We've discussed race day running etiquette, is there any general running etiquette? Have you encountered any rude runners on your everyday runs?



I really hate people who run in large groups that take up an entire sidewalk/pathway. I understand that it can be fun and/or motivating to run with some friends. What I don't understand is why all four of you have to run together and take up the entire space so that nobody can pass you (in either direction). I've had to go onto the grass in the park to get around people, and there are places where I run where there is nowhere to go to get around these groups. It's so frustrating. How hard is it to leave room for other runners? I've seen
The other problem I have is dogs. I see it with walkers more than runners, but also with runners sometimes. If your dog isn't going to stick with you the whole time, it needs to be on a leash. Preferably a short one. I've had dogs almost run into me because their owners were off doing their own thing and didn't care what their dogs were doing (and, btw, the park where this happened has leash laws). You really need to be aware of where your dog is and if it might be in someone's way. The dog doesn't necessarily know that this random runner doesn't want to play with it. Be a responsible pet owner. Please.



TheHamm said:


> Seriously, as a former bike to worker I was beyond livid at the idiot on a 10 foot sidewalk in front of one of the largest stadiums in the world, which is well lit even at 6am couldn't manage an 'on your left.'



My sister and I were just talking about this yesterday. As much as I hate those stupid bells on bikes, I really appreciate when people use them when I'm running. I usually do hear bikes coming up behind me (because the area where I run is fairly quiet), but not always, so I really appreciate when the bicyclists tell me in some way (either with a bell or by saying something) that I should be aware of their presence and possibly get out of their way. 
But the ones who don't ... sometimes I really think there are some idiots out there who want to run people over with their bikes. Morons.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We've discussed race day running etiquette, is there any general running etiquette? Have you encountered any rude runners on your everyday runs?



I haven't really encountered any rude runners on training runs.  The most annoying for me is when a longer race catches up to the back of a shorter race.  I've done a few 5Ks that end up catching the back of 1 mile walkers and have done 10Ks that catch the back of a 5K.  If you have the front of a race catching you give them space to race.  If you have to be single file be single file.  Dodging and weaving around people while you are trying to race is not safe for anyone.

When I bike I'm not on a path most of the time, I'm in the street, so I'm usually the runner in a bike encounter.  Most are good about announcing they are passing but some are not.  Always announce when you are passing someone.  As a runner if I'm going to pass a walker or a slower runner I always give an "on your left".  Hopefully they are not running with headphones so they hear me.


----------



## JulieODC

SarahDisney said:


> The other problem I have is dogs. I see it with walkers more than runners, but also with runners sometimes. If your dog isn't going to stick with you the whole time, it needs to be on a leash. Preferably a short one. I've had dogs almost run into me because their owners were off doing their own thing and didn't care what their dogs were doing (and, btw, the park where this happened has leash laws). You really need to be aware of where your dog is and if it might be in someone's way. The dog doesn't necessarily know that this random runner doesn't want to play with it. Be a responsible pet owner. Please.



Can't agree with this enough!! And when a dog is leashes make some effort to share the sidewalk when a runner is passing - some of us are nervous around dogs! 

Also, our town seems to have an issue with people not cleaning up after their dogs - some areas are like poop land mines.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I usually run in the country, so I never really (ever) see other runners. My current annoyances are vehicles not slowing down at all and causing a dust storm and diesel vehicles with their terrible smelling emissions... Obviously neither of these things can really be controlled, nor are those vehicles knowingly annoying me... I am just sensitive.  



SheHulk said:


> BTW does anybody listen to Disney podcasts while they run? I was out of internet range for about 10 days and I came back to find Arbitrary Disney World Lists is back! If you don't know it, it's these two kind of young guys just talking about what they like about Disney World really. Kind of like if the "Clerks" guys had a Disney podcast. But totally clean and positive, just a little pointless like that. What I like about it is that it is so positive. Sometimes when I'm looking forward to my Disney vacation I want to listen to something where they talk about it, just to get excited. Then the person just complains about everything: "I ran a white glove behind the bed in that hotel you're staying at for $400 a night and it was filthy" or, "That restaurant your kids are dying to go to and that will cost you at least $200 to eat at? My eggs were cold when they showed up and the waiter wasn't nearly apologetic enough." I hate that. These guys are the opposite. They just love almost everything and are thankful the parks are there and make you look forward to your trip. They took a hiatus because one of the guy's kids was seriously sick, like a brain tumor, so I'm glad to hear they are back and hope that means the one guy's child is well. Haven't listened to the new one yet because the episodes are about an hour long and I haven't had an hour long run yet, building back up. This is a plug so you should listen if you like Disney podcasts.



I love podcasts! I will have to check this out- thanks for the suggestion! I know exactly what you mean about some negative ones... I guess I just envy the people that live close enough and go often enough to have such complaints.  It definitely can be a downer and take some of the "magic" out of it though.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We've discussed race day running etiquette, is there any general running etiquette? Have you encountered any rude runners on your everyday runs?


I don't really encounter any runners on my everyday runs. I'd say the etiquette issues come from drivers during my everyday runs.


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We've discussed race day running etiquette, is there any general running etiquette? Have you encountered any rude runners on your everyday runs?



I hate when people run/walk in large groups that take up the entire path. Obviously this is an issue at rD races, but people do this on the indoor track at my gym all the time.

edit: should have kept reading, @LSUlakes already mentioned the guy in London. Too early in the morning for me!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: My community has many, many runners and cyclists, but for the most part, people are respectful and I haven't had any bad experiences.  One positive part of running "etiquette" that I love is the subtle smile/nod/wave other runners give each other.  It really does give me a boost in the middle of a run to make that connection with other runners!



SheHulk said:


> BTW does anybody listen to Disney podcasts while they run? I was out of internet range for about 10 days and I came back to find Arbitrary Disney World Lists is back! If you don't know it, it's these two kind of young guys just talking about what they like about Disney World really. Kind of like if the "Clerks" guys had a Disney podcast. But totally clean and positive, just a little pointless like that. What I like about it is that it is so positive. Sometimes when I'm looking forward to my Disney vacation I want to listen to something where they talk about it, just to get excited. Then the person just complains about everything: "I ran a white glove behind the bed in that hotel you're staying at for $400 a night and it was filthy" or, "That restaurant your kids are dying to go to and that will cost you at least $200 to eat at? My eggs were cold when they showed up and the waiter wasn't nearly apologetic enough." I hate that. These guys are the opposite. They just love almost everything and are thankful the parks are there and make you look forward to your trip. They took a hiatus because one of the guy's kids was seriously sick, like a brain tumor, so I'm glad to hear they are back and hope that means the one guy's child is well. Haven't listened to the new one yet because the episodes are about an hour long and I haven't had an hour long run yet, building back up. This is a plug so you should listen if you like Disney podcasts.


Yay!!  Thank you so much for the suggestion!  I need a new Disney podcast.  I finally decided that I need to save my many political podcasts for non running times-- they've just been bringing me down lately  I totally get what you mean by wanting the Disney podcasts to be positive too-- this one sounds great!!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Other runners don't usually give me trouble, but unruly dogs! I've been bitten by one in the neighborhood ("But our dogs are so gentle, they wouldn't do that. You must have messed with them"), had others come out and chase me with menacing growls (have quit running in my neighborhood), had one on a retractable leash run across in front of me and almost tripped over the leash (owner apologized profusely). 
But worst of all, my son and daughter were chased by two mean dogs while running and called the police. There were some other complaints too. About a week ago, those same two dogs killed a 20 month old toddler in the yard of the home. The grandmother who was babysitting at her home is charged with several counts including cruelty to children, second degree murder, and manslaughter. It's so sad


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We've discussed race day running etiquette, is there any general running etiquette? Have you encountered any rude runners on your everyday runs?


ATTQOTD: +1 for path-hogging runners/walkers!

I'll take this opportunity to vent about an incident the other night, if I may. I often run in a large area park that has ample asphalt paths that can easily fit 4 full-sized adults across its entire width, two within the designated pedestrian lane. Apparently a local running group has decided to do their thing at that park and it's a pretty big group. I was running along on the side of the path designated for pedestrians when the group came storming up in front of me, taking up the entire width of the path. "Surely," I thought, "they'll realize they're on a collision course with me and some will scooch over so we can all run past each other safely..." Nope. A couple people did, but several more did not and I was forced off the path into tall grass unsuitable for running. Another pedestrian was forced off, as well, and was standing at the side of the path, waiting for the group to pass so she could continue to walk or run. If that isn't an example of poor running etiquette, I don't know what else may be! *Share* the road/path/sidewalk/trail, pleaseandthankyou.


----------



## roxymama

Disney at Heart said:


> Other runners don't usually give me trouble, but unruly dogs! I've been bitten by one in the neighborhood ("But our dogs are so gentle, they wouldn't do that. You must have messed with them"), had others come out and chase me with menacing growls (have quit running in my neighborhood), had one on a retractable leash run across in front of me and almost tripped over the leash (owner apologized profusely).
> But worst of all, my son and daughter were chased by two mean dogs while running and called the police. There were some other complaints too. About a week ago, those same two dogs killed a 20 month old toddler in the yard of the home. The grandmother who was babysitting at her home is charged with several counts including cruelty to children, second degree murder, and manslaughter. It's so sad



OMG that made my heart sink.  That's awful!

I have two nemesis that have popped up into my life about a month ago and its not running related.  Every morning when I drive my kiddo to daycare there are two woman walking down the street side by side...very far apart...covering the entire right lane with their backs to traffic.  Sometimes covering both lanes by being the middle of the street when they have to walk around parked cars.  And I know they will be there and I know they will never every never not once ever move over.  I've had to literally stop on a dime so that a car on the left could slowly squeeze its way past while I waited for my turn to drive down the left lane into oncoming traffic to get around them.  And there are wonderful wide sidewalks on both sides.  And IT DRIVES ME INSANE.  My kiddo has taken to shouting (they can't hear her) "That's NOT SAFE!" at them.  
It rubs me because I run that street often and always have room to hug the side and get around parked cars and never get in drivers way.  I also run so oncoming traffic and I can see each other.  UGH!!!

Sorry for the rant.  It seems like a petty problem after reading about the toddler above.  I had to get it off my chest though.  And what point do I roll down my window and chastise them?  I have to see them everyday.  I'll probably honk next time things seem dicey #passiveagressive


----------



## GollyGadget

SheHulk said:


> @GollyGadget I saw an amazing Golly Gadget running costume on Pinterest but I didn't think to grab the link! That wasn't you was it?


Wasn't me. I've thought about it but then I wonder how many people would actually know Gadget Hackwrench. There's a fine line between niche and what the heck is that...


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We've discussed race day running etiquette, is there any general running etiquette? Have you encountered any rude runners on your everyday runs?



General running etiquette is about the same as basic life etiquette: don't be a d!*k  

Pretty simple, really. Move over to let people pass you, don't push people into the road in front of a bus, and if you're going to let out a snot rocket, make sure there's no one next to or right behind you.


----------



## baxter24

Scenic run: I ran the New River Half marathon in Todd, NC a few yers ago. 8 miles of the race ran along the river and it was so pretty. The other 5 miles were also pretty but involved some serious hills and I didn't felt like I enjoyed those miles near as much!

ATTQOTD: Most of the time where I run, I encounter nice runners. They give the subtle wave someone mentioned and tend to move over to make room if they can.  I tend to get wide when I see people walking their dogs just to be on the safe side. There are some very popular trails/paths in parks that I used to run and it was annoying having to constantly go off the path becasue walkers refused to move over.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We've discussed race day running etiquette, is there any general running etiquette? Have you encountered any rude runners on your everyday runs?
> 
> Todays question is another suggestion from a fellow poster on this thread. Thanks for your suggestion!
> 
> I think todays question is a good question that can go along with recent events from across the pond where a man pushed a women down into the street and nearly got hit by a bus.
> 
> ATTQOTD: For some general rules I would say that using common courtesy thats used in everyday situations can be applied while running. I think its important to remember we are not the only ones using the paths and roadways. A little respect both ways goes a long way, as well as following your local laws will usually take care of everything. Still, there always seems to be the one "person" for whatever reason that makes things difficult. For the most part runners are a great group of people, but this guy pushing the lady who was just walking down the road is uncalled for. I can think of many bad things to say to this guy, but its not worth getting banned. I've never come across any rude runners myself and hope it continues to stay that way.



I run by myself and rarely see another runner.  The only "rude" people I come across are the ones that almost hit me with their car and the ones who think second hand smoke would be enjoyable as I'm sucking wind on a run.  




SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't know if it's etiquette really, but I used to be about 25 lbs heavier and I really hated when well-meaning young women would run past me and say, "Way to go", "You're doing it!", or clap even. I know they are trying to be encouraging but I have been running off and on since the late 80's and it's just super-condescending. I lost that weight so I don't get that anymore. Maybe once I was slow because I was coming off an illness and somebody gave me the "thumbs up" in the past few years but that's it.
> 
> BTW does anybody listen to Disney podcasts while they run? I was out of internet range for about 10 days and I came back to find Arbitrary Disney World Lists is back! If you don't know it, it's these two kind of young guys just talking about what they like about Disney World really. Kind of like if the "Clerks" guys had a Disney podcast. But totally clean and positive, just a little pointless like that. What I like about it is that it is so positive. Sometimes when I'm looking forward to my Disney vacation I want to listen to something where they talk about it, just to get excited. Then the person just complains about everything: "I ran a white glove behind the bed in that hotel you're staying at for $400 a night and it was filthy" or, "That restaurant your kids are dying to go to and that will cost you at least $200 to eat at? My eggs were cold when they showed up and the waiter wasn't nearly apologetic enough." I hate that. These guys are the opposite. They just love almost everything and are thankful the parks are there and make you look forward to your trip. They took a hiatus because one of the guy's kids was seriously sick, like a brain tumor, so I'm glad to hear they are back and hope that means the one guy's child is well. Haven't listened to the new one yet because the episodes are about an hour long and I haven't had an hour long run yet, building back up. This is a plug so you should listen if you like Disney podcasts.



Disunplugged.   I used to listen to Mickey Miles but since they changed their format I have gotten away from it.  I find it boring now.  



JulieODC said:


> Can't agree with this enough!! And when a dog is leashes make some effort to share the sidewalk when a runner is passing - some of us are nervous around dogs!
> 
> Also, our town seems to have an issue with people not cleaning up after their dogs - some areas are like poop land mines.



When I'm running or riding my bike and see a dog approaching with it's owner I just cross the street to not even give it a chance to become a problem.


----------



## SheHulk

GollyGadget said:


> Wasn't me. I've thought about it but then I wonder how many people would actually know Gadget Hackwrench. There's a fine line between niche and what the heck is that...



It's here, if the link works
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/506514289332521887/
TBH I didn't know who this was either but I recognized her from your avatar.



Waiting2goback said:


> Disunplugged.   I used to listen to Mickey Miles but since they changed their format I have gotten away from it.  I find it boring now.


OMG I know I very sadly and reluctantly unsubscribed from Mickey Miles after many years of loyal listening. I can't take the breaking up of one episode into 2, 3 or even 4 20 minute ones. Who asked for that? When I'm listening to something while running I need to not have to keep choosing a new episode when one ends. Also yes the format is not the same and often the topics don't apply to me. IDK I just don't enjoy it anymore.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *We've discussed race day running etiquette, is there any general running etiquette? Have you encountered any rude runners on your everyday runs?



In the neighborhood, I always say good morning to anyone who happens to be out, and always wave to the oncoming cars. (Sort of a 'thank you for not hitting me, I see you, you see me' thing.) Occasionally my wave turns into the 'slow down' gesture, but I haven't had to do that in a while. I think the neighbors are learning. 

I think there are a grand total of 5 runners in my entire neighborhood, and DW and I the only morning runners. But when I go to the park, there are lots of people there. Everybody's great there!

And yes, the dog thing. Everyone at the park is very good about using a leash outside the fenced off dog park section and about cleaning up. But around the neighborhood, there are a couple streets I either avoid, or try not to hit at walking time. The owners have no clue how aggressive their beloved babies are, and a couple times they almost lost control before they took off after me. As I often say, I don't dislike (most) dogs, but a sizable number of dog owners I want flogged.  When a sheltie is growling and barking bloody murder at you, that person needs to be taken to dog owner school.


----------



## JClimacus

SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't know if it's etiquette really, but I used to be about 25 lbs heavier and I really hated when well-meaning young women would run past me and say, "Way to go", "You're doing it!", or clap even. I know they are trying to be encouraging but I have been running off and on since the late 80's and it's just super-condescending. I lost that weight so I don't get that anymore. Maybe once I was slow because I was coming off an illness and somebody gave me the "thumbs up" in the past few years but that's it.
> .



I had a similar experience in 2012. I ran a 5 mile race when I was about 20 lbs overweight, not having run much more than 3 or 4 miles at a time. And when I showed up on race morning, it was 90 degrees, humid, and nothing but skinny strong runners around me. To top it off, the course was hilly. So I was soon huffing and puffing at the back of the pack and walked up the first steep hill. By the end of the race I was getting the "supportive" clapping that people give for the grossly out of shape person trying to finish his first race. That's no knock on the spectators, they were out their doing the right thing. But I once ran 18 minute 5k's back when I was young and there was no excuse for me being in the shape I was in so it was killing me. Then people started shouting out my time as I ran by, and I just had to say "please don't." Eventually I waddled in utterly humiliated and vowed never to run in a race in that shape again. Which I haven't.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: I hate it when cars pull into the crosswalk to turn.  Or when they hesitate on the turn and decide to go right as I'm up on them.  I run in a busy area so this happens A LOT.


----------



## tigger536

SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't know if it's etiquette really, but I used to be about 25 lbs heavier and I really hated when well-meaning young women would run past me and say, "Way to go", "You're doing it!", or clap even. I know they are trying to be encouraging but I have been running off and on since the late 80's and it's just super-condescending. I lost that weight so I don't get that anymore. Maybe once I was slow because I was coming off an illness and somebody gave me the "thumbs up" in the past few years but that's it.



I get this sometimes because people don't understand interval running.  I'll be on my walk break and people will go, keep going! Don't stop, you've got this! Which is nice, but, intervals.  Usually I shrug it off and move on, but during the Kentucky Derby Full (which started two HOURS late due to a storm that never happened) the clouds disappeared and the sun came out in force (90s in April) for the last ten miles of the race. You know, at just about the time I would have been done had the race started on time. Needless to say, I was off my goal and not overly happy by mile 22 when somebody did the "keep going!" to me and some random dude near me who was running a similar interval.  I may have gotten a littttle annoyed and snapped, WE ARE DOING INTERVALS!! maybe a bit to loudly.   I quickly apologized to random dude but he goes, no, I was about to say that! Spectate but don't condescend, please.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't know if it's etiquette really, but I used to be about 25 lbs heavier and I really hated when well-meaning young women would run past me and say, "Way to go", "You're doing it!", or clap even. I know they are trying to be encouraging but I have been running off and on since the late 80's and it's just super-condescending. I lost that weight so I don't get that anymore. Maybe once I was slow because I was coming off an illness and somebody gave me the "thumbs up" in the past few years but that's it.



Yeah, you have to be really careful offering that kind of encouragement when someone is on a regular run. One very hot and sticky day at the park last summer, a fellow runner told DW to 'keep up the good fight!', which she really appreciated, as everyone's discomfort that day was apparent. That time it came across as intended, but it's a fine line.

It's another thing when someone is obviously struggling during a race, regardless of body type. The encouragement people offer is one of the things I really like about races. DW had a calf issue crop up during the WDW marathon this year, was not at all happy about it, and she can't hide a thing! So someone else's trainer kept swinging by to check on her. That was cool.


----------



## Miranda

roxymama said:


> My kiddo has taken to shouting (they can't hear her) "That's NOT SAFE!" at them.


I would probably totally make a bad parent, because I would roll down the windows and let my kid snark at them when they could hear it.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I haven't posted in awhile but I've been trying to keep up when I can. Congrats LSULakes on the baby!!!July was a tough month for me to get running in but so now I'm just trying to build myself back up.

I haven't come across bad etiquette much but last week I came across a grumpy old guy on a bike. Technically I was in the wrong but he was very rude about it and came very close to hitting me. Where I run has a packed dirt path as well as a paved path. I run on the dirt path but when the path goes under the roadways the dirt path ends and starts back up on the other side. The dirt path was on the left side so when it ends I end up on the wrong side of the paved path. I usually try to cross to the other side but this day there was quite a bit of bike traffic so I stayed as far to the side as I could so I wouldn't get run over. This old guy on the bike came very close to me even though there was plenty of room and yelled at me I was on the wrong side. I really wanted to yell something back but just laughed it off and continued on my way.



GreatLakes said:


> I'm doing a 5K and Half this week in Estes Park, CO just outside Rocky Mountain National Park and will be doing some runs up in Cheyenne during my vacation so I may have new answers next week.



I was really intrigued when you first posted about this run but I'm still so new to running and knew I wouldn't be up to half marathon level in time and decided to keep with the plan of my first half marathon in Disney. I love Estes Park and the weather this week has been almost fall like. Monday was a cold drizzly 59 at 9am and today was 68 at 1030am. It'll be a few degrees cooler up there so it should be great for running, have fun!!


----------



## TheHamm

Miranda said:


> I would probably totally make a bad parent, because I would roll down the windows and let my kid snark at them when they could hear it.


I am totally that mom. It fills me with pride when my 4yos recognize that riding without a helmet 'is not a smart choice' and 'that must make their mom sad.'


----------



## Wendy98

I really don't encounter bad etiquette with runners, at least nothing I remember.  Sometimes I will see another runner and do the obligatory head nod or "hey" and they don't respond.  I just assume they are in their head and think no big deal.

I don't think anyone should be offended when someone tells them "good job" or equivalent.  I do my long runs on a bike trail and other runners say that to me often.  I appreciate the encouragement and it does give me a momentary boost.  As an introvert, I rarely say it to someone else out on a training run.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What advice would you give a fellow runner who has taken a long time off of running (3+ months) for any reason? 

ATTQOTD: Since this directly impacts myself I thought I'd ask and answer on what I should do. The important thing is to start slow and ignore whatever pace I was running at. The focus should be to get back into a routine and getting back into shape before distance and pace become the objective. 

Personal note: When I first moved into my neighborhood there was only one other guy who ran. Well now I am seeing a lot of people running! Seeing them running has made me miss it dearly. For various reasons, some good (baby) and some bad (just lazy) I have not been consistent in my running at all in 2017. So much so, I have not reached 100 miles in a month. Not that everyone's goal should be 100 miles a month, but that was a base line training number I set for myself to keep up a base. Like any good major life changing decision, I will start this on Monday. My goal is to run our local half marathon in January, but I need to discuss this with DW first. My goal isnt to PR, but to get enough training in to complete the distance and feel good after the race. I also need to change my diet in a huge way!!!! People have brought us food since we have come home with the baby. All of it is delicious, none of it is healthy. Pasta, gumbo, cake, cookies, ect. Getting back to eating lean and running are high on my list. It's not like I am sleeping much anyway, so instead of tossing and turning in the early hours, going out for a run is the direction I should take. 

Thanks for listening to my little rant/pity party.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with a race:

11 - @MissLiss279  - 811 Run (NG / N/A)
11 - @disneydaydreamer33  - Superhero 5k (NG / N/A)
12 - @tigger536  - Vinings 5k (27:30 / N/A)
12 - @Disney at Heart - Table Rock Mountain 5k (47:00 / N/A)
13 - @pixarmom  - IronGirl Tri (NG / N/A)
13 - @Anisum  - Autumn Lake Sprint Tri (NG / N/A)
13 - @sky13  - Shape Run 10k (1:15:00 / N/A)

If you need to make a change to your scheduled race, or if anyone would like to be added to the list, please let me know and I will make the change/add ASAP! Best of luck to all of you this weekend!!!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What advice would you give a fellow runner who has taken a long time off of running (3+ months) for any reason?


Don't rush back into it. Start out slow and build up.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Keep your distances short and your paces slow. I actually ended up repeating C25K when I came back to running after having my daughter because my ligaments and joints were so wonky. Keep in mind that you haven't "lost" your abilities, you just need to give yourself permission to slowly and deliberately build back to where you were. 

I would also say maybe consider a plan. When you're running much shorter, slower miles than you want to, it can be kind of discouraging ("Ugh, I know I should be doing more/faster work here"), and discouraging can sometimes mean it's all to easy to skip the run, especially if you're tired. A plan will get you out there, will give you some clear metrics to work towards, and will help you get back to being consistent.


----------



## pixarmom

Really interesting conversation about offering encouragement - I was just discussing this with my family the other day.  I've been at the front, middle and back of the pack.  And that's not a progression over time - that's over the past 12 months in no particular order.  I've placed top three (even first!) in age group a few times, and I've placed dead last in age group (recent Olympic distance tri - but I finished!)  Whether it's a good day for me or I'm woefully behind, I do like encouragement!  On the other hand, I know people can feel differently and I'm sometimes not sure whether to say anything and if so, what would actually be helpful.  So I usually smile at passing runners and but don't speak unless spoken to.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (yesterday): My main issue is dogs and cars who drive way too fast. No one else runs where I live, so I think a lot of people aren't really sure what to do when they encounter me on the road. I carry pepper spray for the dog issue. Thank goodness they cut the grass on our road last week, because now I can actually get off the road if I need to!

ATTQOTD (today): Don't start out too fast, make sure you are stretching and hydrating and make sure you ramp up your mileage slowly to avoid injury!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What advice would you give a fellow runner who has taken a long time off of running (3+ months) for any reason?



I think you got the gist of it. Ignore the pace, and just ease back into it.

But, to expand on that, I would say first determine how many days a week you'll be running (or want to be) once a training schedule kicks into gear. If it's 5 days a week (for example), strive to make it out that many days, even from the beginning, but set a hard limit on how much you do each time. I would say 15 minutes for each run in the first week, and then get some core, strength, and stretching/rolling in for another 15 or 20 minutes after each run. But keep to that 15 minutes! It's not just getting used to the miles, but reminding your body how to turn around and get ready for the next run.

If the 15 feels good, and you feel like after that first week your body had no problem with the back to back days, go up to 20 minutes. A week later, 25 to 28 min. (Still all easy pace, still with the after-run work.) After six weeks, you'll be back to 40-45 minutes per run, you'll be stronger, your body will be better at recovery, and hopefully, because of the slow pace of everything to that point, you'll be healthy. No long runs in the first six weeks, but if you're good you can start stretching out that weekend run, and add in the easier speed work and all that stuff. 

I did something similar to this transitioning from rehabbing my knee to a 6-day a week training plan. It worked great!


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What advice would you give a fellow runner who has taken a long time off of running (3+ months) for any reason?



As others have mentioned, ignore distance and pace for the first month or two back.  This means no tempo, strength, or speed workouts... make it feel easy.  The speed will naturally come back once the cardiovascular system improves.

@LSUlakes: please add the following relay race to the list...

September
15-16 - opusone - Ragnar Reach the Beach relay (TBD/NA)


----------



## The Expert

FredtheDuck said:


> Keep in mind that you haven't "lost" your abilities, you just need to give yourself permission to slowly and deliberately build back to where you were.



I needed to hear this today. Thank you!


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQsOTD:
1. scenery: loved running Chicago's Lakefront - but wasn't crazy about the headwinds and waves! Also, enjoy Maui's beach front walk in Kaanapali, but it's short (and better get there before sunrise if you don't want it to be crowded) unless you connect to Kapalua. My local trail is also pretty especially when there's no wind and the lake is like a mirror.

2. etiquette: generally everyone is nice, but agree about the people hogging the road and not allowing others to pass. No matter what pace I'm running, I tend to hug the right most side of the path. Also would add aggressive bikers and drivers. No dogs allowed on one of my running trails, but have run into a horse or two!

3. advice: go slow and don't worry about pace/mileage.  I took a few months off a few years ago with my first pregnancy and was upset I couldn't run an 8:00 mile on my first run. So now I know for the future!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I'd say "sign up for a race...not for a PR or for a new distance...just a race to keep you motivated to work towards something."  All the tips about starting slow and gradual.  I'll also add "enjoy that you don't have to run really far or really fast just yet."  And "don't think of the break as a negative, think of it as a reset that you needed.  Don't be so hard on yourself."  
Oh and "Don't go cold turkey on how you eat...add in the hydrating properly...then baby step into eating better as your training progresses.  It'll be easier that way."

But for @LSUlakes specifically because your situation involves a cute new member of your family... Don't get down on not training like clockwork or having to go a bunch of days without running.  You know from experience that the first couple months both feel like they take forever and they fly by.  The kiddo & y'all will develop a schedule soon enough (maybe even takes to the jogging stroller!)...just pick your spots to enjoy your "me time" when you do run.   And if your wife needs her me time at the expense of a skipped run right now...well you know!  
Sudden sharktank idea: A treadmill with a baby swing attached and your running powers the swing.  Running = kid napping...hmmmmmmm


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

*QOTD: *What advice would you give a fellow runner who has taken a long time off of running (3+ months) for any reason?

I always tell beginning runners to measure their runs by time, not distance. (Harder to do now with smart watches.)

When beginners go by distance, they tend to go too fast just to get it over with.

Going by time eliminates that and your runs automatically get longer as you get in better shape.


----------



## LSUlakes

Fellow Disney fans unite! I am not familiar with touring plans, and wanted to know if you have used their services or not before? If so, do you trust the personalized plans? Would you trust them during a busy time of year? Just looking for some feedback on that function or any other interesting things you know its able to do. 



FredtheDuck said:


> I would also say maybe consider a plan. When you're running much shorter, slower miles than you want to, it can be kind of discouraging ("Ugh, I know I should be doing more/faster work here"), and discouraging can sometimes mean it's all to easy to skip the run, especially if you're tired. A plan will get you out there, will give you some clear metrics to work towards, and will help you get back to being consistent.



Maybe I should hit up @DopeyBadger ... thoughts?



roxymama said:


> But for @LSUlakes specifically because your situation involves a cute new member of your family... Don't get down on not training like clockwork or having to go a bunch of days without running. You know from experience that the first couple months both feel like they take forever and they fly by. The kiddo & y'all will develop a schedule soon enough (maybe even takes to the jogging stroller!)...just pick your spots to enjoy your "me time" when you do run. And if your wife needs her me time at the expense of a skipped run right now...well you know!



Momma time is probably more important that dad time. Especially now when she is home with the baby all day. I do what I can to help out.


----------



## SheHulk

pixarmom said:


> Really interesting conversation about offering encouragement - I was just discussing this with my family the other day.  I've been at the front, middle and back of the pack.  And that's not a progression over time - that's over the past 12 months in no particular order.  I've placed top three (even first!) in age group a few times, and I've placed dead last in age group (recent Olympic distance tri - but I finished!)  Whether it's a good day for me or I'm woefully behind, I do like encouragement!  On the other hand, I know people can feel differently and I'm sometimes not sure whether to say anything and if so, what would actually be helpful.  So I usually smile at passing runners and but don't speak unless spoken to.


I get it, I personally was talking about when I'm just out for a regular run. I hate being reminded I look like I need encouragement I guess!


----------



## FredtheDuck

LSUlakes said:


> Maybe I should hit up @DopeyBadger ... thoughts?



I mean... I'm using a @DopeyBadger plan right now, so I'm obviously biased : ) 

Re: Touring Plans - yes, I used them for our trip in May. I really liked the service to make a personalized plan, especially since I was working around naptimes. I found their line estimators to be pretty accurate, liked the fax-in room request service, and LOVED the reservation finder for ADRs. We didn't stick to the plan I made to to T (because we had family there that we met up with on and off throughout the trip), but it was good to know kind of when we should be aiming for things. I could also make changes on the fly via the app, which was great.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> Maybe I should hit up @DopeyBadger ... thoughts?



I could certainly write you something more formal.  Although, my thought process lines up with @Chasing Dopey pretty well.



Chasing Dopey said:


> I think you got the gist of it. Ignore the pace, and just ease back into it.
> 
> But, to expand on that, I would say first determine how many days a week you'll be running (or want to be) once a training schedule kicks into gear. If it's 5 days a week (for example), strive to make it out that many days, even from the beginning, but set a hard limit on how much you do each time. I would say 15 minutes for each run in the first week, and then get some core, strength, and stretching/rolling in for another 15 or 20 minutes after each run. But keep to that 15 minutes! It's not just getting used to the miles, but reminding your body how to turn around and get ready for the next run.
> 
> If the 15 feels good, and you feel like after that first week your body had no problem with the back to back days, go up to 20 minutes. A week later, 25 to 28 min. (Still all easy pace, still with the after-run work.) After six weeks, you'll be back to 40-45 minutes per run, you'll be stronger, your body will be better at recovery, and hopefully, because of the slow pace of everything to that point, you'll be healthy. No long runs in the first six weeks, but if you're good you can start stretching out that weekend run, and add in the easier speed work and all that stuff.
> 
> I did something similar to this transitioning from rehabbing my knee to a 6-day a week training plan. It worked great!



Do a lot less running than you think you can handle and slowly build from there.  Ignore the pace and focus on the duration.  Everything should be easy.  Give yourself months before worrying about anything significant.  I had a similar discussion with another person some time ago that had also missed 3 months.  We came up with the following ideas:

- 3 months off is roughly 35% loss in fitness (based on several pieces of research and of course individuals will vary).  So start there as a good "where should I be around" idea for pacing.  At the end of the day, the effort should be easy.  So, just multiply a reasonable assessment of fitness 3 months ago by 1.35 and then place that time into the Hansons calculator.  Again, this is just an idea of about where you should be (again focusing on easy pacing).
- The body works in cycles.  So re-evaluate the pacing (or feeling) only every 8-12 weeks.  So map out your goal race and how many 8-12 week blocks fit in between now and then.  This will give you an idea on shifting paces between now and then.
- I would keep it to 15 minutes or less at least the first week and probably only 3-4 runs, but continue to do other activities to keep your overall fitness increasing. This would give you a good idea about the mental state of coming back from time off.  I would be very aware of the feedback your body is giving you to make sure if something doesn't feel right just take a break and try again.  Then if everything seems good, very slowly move up in time in increments of 2-3 minutes with runs 3-4x/week for the next 3-5 weeks (at the end of which you would be at sustained runs of 42-51 minutes). My guess is after 4-6 weeks you should probably see some good progress to the point where your paces would speed up a bit. Easing back slower than faster will win out when your goals remain 5 months away. You still have enough time between now and January to fit in a recovery 8 week cycle and 12 week training cycles. In my opinion, this is plenty of time to get you to a point where you can feel comfortable running the January HM.  Not back to where you were, but comfortable.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  I don't have anything great to add, but just wanted to echo some of the good advice already here.  It's reminded me again what an awesome forum this is, with so much wisdom and positivity!!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What advice would you give a fellow runner who has taken a long time off of running (3+ months) for any reason?



Be patient with yourself and your progress, and stick with it. The hardest part of coming back to anything after a long time away is making it part of your routine again. The first few weeks aren't part of your training, they're part of reestablishing good habits. You'll want nothing more than to stay in bed, sit on the couch, or find any excuse to not go run. With determination, you can get through the rough adjustment period and begin focusing on your training again.


----------



## pixarmom

roxymama said:


> Sudden sharktank idea: A treadmill with a baby swing attached and your running powers the swing.  Running = kid napping...hmmmmmmm



Having flashbacks to 18 years ago with baby in bouncy seat next to treadmill, walking on treadmill while holding baby in carrier, trying to turn on treadmill while baby sleeps in crib.  All failures, so I don't have much advice.  Just getting outside for walks is a victory at this point!


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What advice would you give a fellow runner who has taken a long time off of running (3+ months) for any reason?



I think the reason you took time off from running plays a big role.  Something physical, like an injury, I would approach differently than a mental reason (i.e., just not motivated).  If you just were burned out and are now coming back to it, I would try to make it routine/habit again.  Were you running 5-6 days before the break?  Aim for 2-3 for now.  Does the thought of a 6 mile run seem overwhelming?  Try for 3, because 3 is better than 0.  Consider that a victory.  And who knows, once you get out there you may want to add on a couple more miles.  Be flexible and forgiving with yourself.  Challenge yourself a little if you feel up to it.  Run somewhere that you enjoy running, but don't let that stand in the way of not running.  That could mean the treadmill or boring neighborhood run if that is all you have time for.  Lately, I have had to run in less than ideal places because all my kids fall activities have started up.  I will run for 45-60 minutes while they practice whatever.

I had a 2+ year break once.  It was not pretty when I could run again, but I was so happy to be running again.


----------



## Waiting2goback

SheHulk said:


> It's here, if the link works
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/506514289332521887/
> TBH I didn't know who this was either but I recognized her from your avatar.
> 
> 
> OMG I know I very sadly and reluctantly unsubscribed from Mickey Miles after many years of loyal listening. I can't take the breaking up of one episode into 2, 3 or even 4 20 minute ones. Who asked for that? When I'm listening to something while running I need to not have to keep choosing a new episode when one ends. Also yes the format is not the same and often the topics don't apply to me. IDK I just don't enjoy it anymore.



Yes!  This aggravates me too.  You would think, given that they are runners and understand people listen while running, they would make one LONG episode rather than 3 short ones.  I am not stopping to pull me phone out to start the next episodes.  I would be more likely to still listen if I could listen on my runs.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What advice would you give a fellow runner who has taken a long time off of running (3+ months) for any reason?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Since this directly impacts myself I thought I'd ask and answer on what I should do. The important thing is to start slow and ignore whatever pace I was running at. The focus should be to get back into a routine and getting back into shape before distance and pace become the objective.
> 
> Personal note: When I first moved into my neighborhood there was only one other guy who ran. Well now I am seeing a lot of people running! Seeing them running has made me miss it dearly. For various reasons, some good (baby) and some bad (just lazy) I have not been consistent in my running at all in 2017. So much so, I have not reached 100 miles in a month. Not that everyone's goal should be 100 miles a month, but that was a base line training number I set for myself to keep up a base. Like any good major life changing decision, I will start this on Monday. My goal is to run our local half marathon in January, but I need to discuss this with DW first. My goal isnt to PR, but to get enough training in to complete the distance and feel good after the race. I also need to change my diet in a huge way!!!! People have brought us food since we have come home with the baby. All of it is delicious, none of it is healthy. Pasta, gumbo, cake, cookies, ect. Getting back to eating lean and running are high on my list. It's not like I am sleeping much anyway, so instead of tossing and turning in the early hours, going out for a run is the direction I should take.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my little rant/pity party.



I obviously have experience with this since my running has stunk for the last year.  It's been just over a year from my surgery.  I just tell myself, to remember what I loved about it, I remember how good of shape I used to be in and how much better I felt then.  I have been struggling to get started lately but have just decided to run every other day until all the good feelings come back because right now I have all the self-doubt, sore muscles, and junk I fought through once before.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What advice would you give a fellow runner who has taken a long time off of running (3+ months) for any reason?



Well because this applies a little to me (an injury messed my running habit and schedule up substantially) and after about 4-5 weeks of no running back in July, I'm back into running. It's been slow. But advice that would be best:

- Start slow and re-build your foundation. 1-2 milers here and there and slowly build on them, distance-wise.
- Don't worry about pace in the beginning
- Plan out a reasonable running plan for the next few weeks or months. Small reward for hitting those weeks.
- Have a long-term goal in mind; specific distance, race, etc
- Find people, in-person or online, that will support you.


@LSUlakes!

When you have a spare moment, a new race for me Thank you.

Sept 24 - derekleigh - Tanger Outlet 5K (22:30 / n/a)


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Fellow Disney fans unite! I am not familiar with touring plans, and wanted to know if you have used their services or not before? If so, do you trust the personalized plans? Would you trust them during a busy time of year?


I've been using TP for almost as long as they've been around! I was a test pilot for the original online personalized plan maker, and I was a tester for the Lines app. I probably don't _need_ touring plans anymore, but still do them ahead of time to get a feel for how long things are likely to take - aids in making dining, recreation, etc. plans. TP in general, and its Lines app in particular, are amazingly accurate! Very, very rarely my wait time is off from what they estimate. The thing to keep in mind is that the estimates are going to get more accurate the closer you are to the day in question: making a personalized plan 10 months out is great for getting a general idea of how your day might go, but checking and readjusting it a week out will be far closer to reality.


----------



## SheHulk

LSUlakes said:


> Fellow Disney fans unite! I am not familiar with touring plans, and wanted to know if you have used their services or not before? If so, do you trust the personalized plans? Would you trust them during a busy time of year? Just looking for some feedback on that function or any other interesting things you know its able to do.


I have subscribed for years but honestly I don't use much of it. The Lines app is amazing and the subscription is worth it for that alone. I  also like that they alert you that ticket prices are supposed to increase soon if you have a trip planned.


----------



## GreatLakes

PrincessMickey said:


> I was really intrigued when you first posted about this run but I'm still so new to running and knew I wouldn't be up to half marathon level in time and decided to keep with the plan of my first half marathon in Disney. I love Estes Park and the weather this week has been almost fall like. Monday was a cold drizzly 59 at 9am and today was 68 at 1030am. It'll be a few degrees cooler up there so it should be great for running, have fun!!



There is also a 5K on Friday evening if you want to do a shorter race.  I am not sure if they have race day registration but I'm actually doing both the 5K and half.


----------



## TheHamm

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> *QOTD: *What advice would you give a fellow runner who has taken a long time off of running (3+ months) for any reason?
> 
> I always tell beginning runners to measure their runs by time, not distance. (Harder to do now with smart watches.)
> 
> When beginners go by distance, they tend to go too fast just to get it over with.
> 
> Going by time eliminates that and your runs automatically get longer as you get in better shape.



As a newer runner with a semi-smart watch, I think my going too fast plays in more due to start/finish points, not tech.  If I am on a treadmill I know this is a problem- I have a combo time/distance target and always pick the lesser out of laziness.  Outdoors, I need to have a plan before I go so while I am terrible at pacing, I do not think that is due to tech, but wanting to be done (and get a drink, potty, not be late for the subsequent plan).  Generally, when I have a fixed start stop (your car or home) deviating from the planned path is more challenging (is it +1 or +3 miles to change the route? Is there a water fountain or bathroom?  Can I still do daycare drop off/pick up if I deviate from my plan?).  Do you all change on the fly? What is your margin of change?


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What advice would you give a fellow runner who has taken a long time off of running (3+ months) for any reason?



I love all of the advice that has already been said! I've gone through this with my sister a few times (and will possibly have to do a mini version of it soon because she's in the middle of a move (and by that I mean she and some of her stuff moved today, and my dad and I are headed back down tomorrow with most of the rest of her stuff) and running has been put on the back burner), and a lot of the things that have been mentioned here are things we discussed. I think that the hardest part for her was how hard it was to get back to where she was before the time off.
That's definitely what I'd advise for someone else ... be patient. It takes a while to get back to where you were, and the more aware of that you are, the easier it will be to see the gradual improvements.


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What advice would you give a fellow runner who has taken a long time off of running (3+ months) for any reason?



Thank you so much for making this the QOTD!  I don't have anything useful to add, but I'm so glad to be able to read the advice from others since I'm dealing with this now.

I took a 2 month "burnout break" after the GSC, and on my 3rd run back (slow 3 mile runs), I got a stress fracture in my tibia.  When I got the okay from my ortho to do short, 5 minute runs, I ended up re-aggravating it.  Then there's the added bonus that I ended up hurting my ankle during physical therapy.  I decided to take 2 weeks off to do nothing, and did my first real run on Tuesday.  It was hard, my form was terrible, I was sore afterwards, and I was slower than a ballon lady but I did it.  And today's run was better.  Since I'm in training for W&D and then my first marathon/Dopey (eek!) I'm planning to start with slow runs during the week, and walk the long run distances on the weekend.  Eventually (hopefully!!) I'll get back to form.

Thanks to everyone that has contributed great advice!


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite stage type show at any of the Disney parks? We will exclude firework shows, Fantasmic, or special seasonal shows.

ATTQOTD: I love the Carousel of Progress!!!! So much history in between Walt being involved and the actual history shown as civilization has progressed over the years.


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> Fellow Disney fans unite! I am not familiar with touring plans, and wanted to know if you have used their services or not before? If so, do you trust the personalized plans? Would you trust them during a busy time of year? Just looking for some feedback on that function or any other interesting things you know its able to do.


I've used Touring Plans on all of my trips in the past 5-ish years, and I have really found value in the service. I think their app is generally more accurate that the actual Disney app for information about line times. I also have found their crowd calculators to be very accurate. The biggest downside, though, is that when you're trying to stick to a touring plan through them, you're going to lose some flexibility. Certainly, you can pick things back up and rework the plan on the fly with the app, but the timing is the timing. So, if you decide you need a mid-day break for any number of reasons (IE, you have children), you'll need to rework things. Depending upon how packed your plan started, that may mean you need to omit some stops. That's not necessarily the end of the world, but it's a clear limitation.

I like structure to my day, and love having a touring plan. It does, at times, make my wife a little bit nuts, though.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite stage type show at any of the Disney parks? We will exclude firework shows, Fantasmic, or special seasonal shows.



ATTQOTD: I really enjoy watching the Jedi training. Seeing my daughter do it was awesome, but just watching all the kids react to the villains as they enter is amazing.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  We saw Aladdin in DCA years ago and I thought it was the best stage show I'd seen at a Disney park.


----------



## JulieODC

We love, love the Frozen show at DHS. The actors are so funny and it's never the same twice!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Festival of the Lion King!!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Nemo.  Festival of the Lion king is a close second.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite stage type show at any of the Disney parks? We will exclude firework shows, Fantasmic, or special seasonal shows.



ATTQOTD: For a traditional stage show, I love Finding Nemo the Musical in Animal Kingdom.  On the non-traditional front, Flights of Wonder is one of my must-sees on every visit.  I love the birds!  Although I must admit the human portion of the show has gotten a little stale over the years.  It might be time to retire Guano Joe/Jane...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Festival of the Lion King. I got to be the 'elephant' the one time I've been. It may have been the worst elephant noise in the history of the show!


----------



## Chaitali

I agree with Festival of the Lion King, and I really love Flights of Wonder too   I've only seen it once so far so it hasn't had the chance to get stale for me yet.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular! 

It checks all the nostalgia buttons of my trips to Disney in the 90's and I'm a big Indiana Jones fan and wish he had a little bigger footprint in the parks. I'm a sucker for a show and enjoy pretty much all of them with the exception of, and I'm beating a dead horse here, It's Tough to Be a Bug.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  The Tiki Room!  (If that counts as a show)


----------



## MissLiss279

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD: For a traditional stage show, I love Finding Nemo the Musical in Animal Kingdom.  On the non-traditional front, Flights of Wonder is one of my must-sees on every visit.  I love the birds!  Although I must admit the human portion of the show has gotten a little stale over the years.  It might be time to retire Guano Joe/Jane...



These are two of my favorites, also!


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite stage type show at any of the Disney parks? We will exclude firework shows, Fantasmic, or special seasonal shows.



ATQOTD: {quiet grumbling. well there go my 1, 2, and 3 in order} I would have to say the Tiki Room.  It started as a joke when I was little because I _hated_ the song, so of course my dad would play it all the time to torture me.  And now I love it and he hates it.  So of course I make him go see it when we're at Disney.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Hard to choose, but I think Finding Nemo takes the top spot.  That movie holds a very special place in my heart, and this production is so great!!  I have it on Youtube sometimes, and even on there it makes me cry.


----------



## ZellyB

that's a tough one!!  I'll also pick Festival of the Lion King.


----------



## KSellers88

Festival of the Lion King for sure!


----------



## Disney at Heart

The Festival of the Lion King in AK. Those tumble monkeys, such energy, and floats, Timon, songs, fire twirler, bird dancers, stilt walkers, dancers, costumes, ...


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Beauty and the Beast. That was always DD27's favorite movie so seeing it brings back good memories.


----------



## PCFriar80

Used to be Off Kilter [if that counts], but my fallback is the long running Beauty and the Beast show.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Festival of the Lion King probably has to take #1. I also really enjoy Indiana Jones- I have vivid memories of that show as a kid, the fire was so exciting for me. 
On our last trip, the most entertaining to me was "The American Adventure." Something about watching that show at 8pm at night after getting up that morning at 245am for the half made it really, really comical. I laughed throughout the entire show.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Another Festival of the Lion King fan here! 
It's not really a stage show, so this is going off course, but I also really love Impressions de France. Only wish you could take a cheese plate and/or glass of wine inside while you're watching.  =P


----------



## Disney at Heart

PCFriar80 said:


> Used to be Off Kilter [if that counts], but my fallback is the long running Beauty and the Beast show.



Off Kilter! Yes, yes, yes! There's been nothing worthy to take the place of Off Kilter in Canada since they left (were fired?)!
@sourire Also a fan of Impressions de France.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I'm generally not big on stage shows, but I do love Festival of the Lion King! And I wound up killing some time watching the Star Wars stage thing at DHS recently - that was fun! A couple summers ago, I saw 2U, a U2 cover band, during the Sounds Like Summer concert series... it's possible a couple beers before helped, but they were very realistic lol!


----------



## McNs

TheHamm said:


> As a newer runner with a semi-smart watch, I think my going too fast plays in more due to start/finish points, not tech.  If I am on a treadmill I know this is a problem- I have a combo time/distance target and always pick the lesser out of laziness.  Outdoors, I need to have a plan before I go so while I am terrible at pacing, I do not think that is due to tech, but wanting to be done (and get a drink, potty, not be late for the subsequent plan).  Generally, when I have a fixed start stop (your car or home) deviating from the planned path is more challenging (is it +1 or +3 miles to change the route? Is there a water fountain or bathroom?  Can I still do daycare drop off/pick up if I deviate from my plan?).  Do you all change on the fly? What is your margin of change?


In the last couple of months I have started running multiples of a 2mi/3km loop by home. While it gets a bit boring, it does make it much easier to change the length or even type of run on the fly. This was particularly useful last night when some, ahh, intestinal issues wanted to present themselves much sooner than anticipated! At any one point the furthest I am from home is about a mile.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I'm not a huge stage show person, but like many others here, I do like Festival of the Lion King. It's just so colorful and acrobatic and engaging.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: Tiki Room for sure. Chalk it up to nostalgia. The one and only time I saw the "Under New Management" disaster I almost blew an aneurism. So glad it's back to the original.
Boy I'm enjoying the getting back after a delay discussion. I couldn't run for a month because of my surgery and just this week am getting back. I don't think I've taken a month off in 3 or maybe 4 years. I started back about 4 or 5 years ago and was sooooo slow because I was coming back from a years-long hiatus. Especially because I'm in my 40s, and I was never a gifted runner even in my youth, and I started out those 4-5 years ago with about 35 lbs more weight than I should have, I have had to fight tooth and claw just to get to the speed I am now, which is slower than many of you good folks (sub 30 5K). I'm telling you, after just a month off I feel like much of my progress is wiped away. I haven't run more than 2.5 miles at a time this week and even that is miserable. All the advice everyone is giving is exactly what I would say to someone else, but *I* don't want to be patient and *I* don't want to hear that it will take a long time to get back to it. Trying to keep my head and understand this is how it is.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Finding Nemo is my favorite.  Festival of the Lion King is probably second, although I've seen that one so many times now that it's getting a little stale.   I am always amazed though how many of the performers were the same year after year in both of those.  I think that the last time we went to see Festival of the Lion King was the first time that the main guy was a different performer... I think 3, possibly all 4, of them were different that time, and we'd been seeing the same at least 3 (the main guy and the 2 ladies) for years before that.  I think a couple times we saw a different not-main guy.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD DLR shows would be a toss up between Aladdin and Tiki Room. Aladdin was a terrific show - well paced, told the story well, and soooooo funny. Tiki Room is just a classic - I can't imagine it anywhere else (and if it was elsewhere it would just be silly). I listen to it from time to time (as well as Fantasmic and California Screamin) though I do miss the clatter of the beaks in the audio recording!

Looking forward to checking out WDW shows later this year, looks like Lion King needs to be a priority!


----------



## FFigawi

Hey @LSUlakes 

http://www.theonion.com/graphic/lsu-tiger-reports-training-camp-completely-overwei-56624


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> Fellow Disney fans unite! I am not familiar with touring plans, and wanted to know if you have used their services or not before? If so, do you trust the personalized plans? Would you trust them during a busy time of year? Just looking for some feedback on that function or any other interesting things you know its able to do.



I've used TP the last 3 times I've been to Disney. Not so much for an actual touring plan, as I didn't really find that necessary when we were there (in the days following the marathon). With the others, the most useful thing is the lines app which is amazingly accurate. I also used the crowd calendar to plan which park we would be at on which day. 

Had some fun entering my own wait times as well. I'll be using TP again on our visit in January.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I'll put in a plug for Hoop Dee Doo Revue, mostly because the one time we saw it my daughter got pulled up on stage to do the can can.


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: I'd go with Festival of the Lion King as well. I think that may be the only stage show that is an absolute must for us on every trip.

Appreciated the advice on the Thursday QOTD. I'm currently on about week 5 of no running with at least 4 more weeks to go. Diagnosed with a hip impingement and a small tear in my labrum (cartilage ring around the hip joint). Doing PT right now in hopes that will improve the situation. My September half marathon is a goner but hoping to get the okay to start running again by mid-September and then need a plan to go from 2+ months of nothing (well, bike and elliptical but not enough to replace to running) to Dopey in January! Eek!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> What is your favorite stage type show at any of the Disney parks? We will exclude firework shows, Fantasmic, or special seasonal shows.


Festival of the Lion King by far.


----------



## The Expert

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD: For a traditional stage show, I love Finding Nemo the Musical in Animal Kingdom.  On the non-traditional front, Flights of Wonder is one of my must-sees on every visit.  I love the birds!  Although I must admit the human portion of the show has gotten a little stale over the years.  It might be time to retire Guano Joe/Jane...



Fav show of all time (but no longer at the parks): Hunchback of Notre Dame at HS was AMAZING!
Current: Fantasmic


----------



## pixarmom

*Race Report!  IronGirl Sprint Triathlon.*
1/2 mile swim, 13 mile bike, 5K. 

*The good:*  Wow - LOTS of good.  Beautiful day, amazing weather, very well-organized race.  Water is clear and temperature was great.  They start the swim in waves by age group, and there is PLENTY of room to swim.  Not a single person kicked me, even when I stopped to defog my goggles.  It's a straight swim across the lake, so no turns - just beach to beach.  T1 was super smooth - I'm getting better at this part!  The bike course is just wonderful - mostly flat with a few hills to make it interesting.  Fellow athletes are SO nice and supportive.  I pushed a little more on the bike than usual, and took about a minute off my bike time from last year.  T2 was just as smooth as T1.  The run!!!  I love the run.  Love it!!  Lots "pac man" (as @DopeyBadger would say) on the run for me - yay!  I felt great, I couldn't have been happier and I have a new tri 5K PR at 25:34.  Triathlons are always hard to compare, but I've now done this one three years in a row and I PR'd for this course!!!  1:28ish! 

*The not-so-good:*   The race shirt.  It says "Girls Tri Harder."  I love that Iron Girl is a women's race and inspires women to be healthy and strong.  This is awesome.  But when the statement on the shirt is comparative rather than just empowering (and I'm the mom of three boys) it's not for me.  The rest are little things, like no chocolate milk at the finish and just so-so medals.

Overall, I absolutely love this race and highly recommend it to beginner and experienced triathletes alike!!  Spent the rest of the day packing for Disney - we leave bright and early for a quick summer visit tomorrow morning!  Planning to see all the nighttime stuff that we miss on race weekends.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is the pace difference between your "Marathon Pace" and your "Long Run"? For those who have not run a marathon or training for one, use whatever distance is your current longest, ie 13.1, 10 miler, 10k ect.


ATTQOTD: I do not have an accurate number to go with for now, but during my last training cycle my marathon pace goal was 8:15 and my long run was 8:45 - 9:15. I believe a 30 seconds to 90 seconds would be considered a good range to go with, since one of the main goals is to simulate time on your feet more so than pace.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the pace difference between your "Marathon Pace" and your "Long Run"? For those who have not run a marathon or training for one, use whatever distance is your current longest, ie 13.1, 10 miler, 10k ect.



It depends. Usually, my long runs are 30-60 seconds slower than my marathon pace, maybe even up to 90 seconds slower in the heat and humidity. At the end of my training cycle, though, my long runs get done in intervals of MP+10, MP, and MP-10.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the pace difference between your "Marathon Pace" and your "Long Run"? For those who have not run a marathon or training for one, use whatever distance is your current longest, ie 13.1, 10 miler, 10k ect.



When comparing Marathon Pace to a non-Hybrid Long Run, the difference for me is 37 seconds slower (when not adjusting for temperature + dew point).  It works out to about 7-9% slower.  So a 10:52 min/mile goal marathon pace would be a 11:41 min/mile (+7% or 49 seconds).  A Hybrid Long Run is one with other types of pacing intermixed into the run.  Like a Long Run with a fast finish at marathon pace, or an easy run + marathon pace + easy run (coming out to the same distance as a long run).


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the pace difference between your "Marathon Pace" and your "Long Run"? For those who have not run a marathon or training for one, use whatever distance is your current longest, ie 13.1, 10 miler, 10k ect.



ATTQOTD:  I've got two examples that I can share for this question.  During training for last year's goal marathon I had a long run pace of 10:30 min/mile and a marathon tempo pace of 9:44 min/mile for a difference of 0:46 min/mile.  For my upcoming Dopey training, which will kick off after Disneyland Half weekend, I'm currently planning on a long run pace of 9:37 min/mile and a marathon tempo pace of 8:57 min/mile for a difference of 0:40 min/mile.  In the interest of full disclosure, these are my paces because that's what @DopeyBadger told me to do!

ETA:  Note that these are base paces and are not adjusted for temp & dew point.  The actual variation between long run and tempo paces (HM tempo for the summer) can and has varied due to adjusting the paces for the conditions.  That being said, the "effort" difference between the paces should have stayed relatively constant at that 0:40-0:46 min/mile difference.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: On my new @DopeyBadger plan my long run pace is 14:52 and my marathon tempo pace is 12:53. So, currently the difference is 2:00 minutes.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:
For me it is very dependent on terrain.  Generally long runs are 60-90 seconds slower than Marathon pace.  But yesterday was a scheduled trail run with about 2000 feet of climb over 20 miles, so I was way slower.  More in the range of 4-5 minutes slower at times.

Since I was out last week just wanted to respond to two of the QOTD.

Running etiquette:  Look before you spit!  I got spit on last week when passing another runner.  Total accident and the guy was completely apologetic.  I should have announced I was behind but it was a big path.  It was so gross, but I could see how bad he felt, kinda felt bad for him.  Kinda...

Stage Show:  They are gone now, but my favorite show will always be Billy Hill and the Hill Billy's in the Golden Horse Shoe Saloon at Disneyland.  My whole family loved that show and it was always a must do when we sent to DL.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  My current LR pace is 10:52 and my half marathon tempo pace is 9:39.  But I see I have an existing marathon tempo pace of 10:05 (I'm just not training for a marathon.)    
copyright @DopeyBadger


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the pace difference between your "Marathon Pace" and your "Long Run"? For those who have not run a marathon or training for one, use whatever distance is your current longest, ie 13.1, 10 miler, 10k ect.



43 seconds


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: My highly specific long run pace is "something that feels easier than my weekday runs" and my race pace is "something I try and not blow up too badly after the first few miles"


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the pace difference between your "Marathon Pace" and your "Long Run"? For those who have not run a marathon or training for one, use whatever distance is your current longest, ie 13.1, 10 miler, 10k ect.



I like to run my long runs fast.  If my goal for a marathon is a 6:50 pace, I will do long runs within 20 seconds of that.  Sometimes I don't decide until I am out there and can judge how I feel, especially if it is really hot or I had a tough running week.  I take the first mile as a warm up and try to stay consistent for the run.

My paces have been slower these days.   I have a tear in the tendon in my left foot (exact same thing I had in my right foot last year).  I am wearing a brace which really reduces my range of motion.  Orthopedic foot doctor said I can run as long as I could handle the pain.  I asked if if could tear completely and was told the pain would be unbearable most likely before that would happen.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I don't do so well on really managing my paces.  I mostly run training at whatever feels normal and then "try to go faster" on races.  This year we have tried to start doing some runs at more targeted paces, and ultimately it's something I want to get more specific about.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the pace difference between your "Marathon Pace" and your "Long Run"? For those who have not run a marathon or training for one, use whatever distance is your current longest, ie 13.1, 10 miler, 10k ect.


ATTQOTD: Like "marathon pace" being our race pace? Um, my race pace is about 2+ minutes/mile _slower_ than long run training pace, lol! Have I mentioned that I _hate_ racing for time?! My only marathons have been WDW and I took my sweet time to enjoy it.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

I tend to be about a minute and a half slower than my last 1/2 marathon pace, depends on weather mostly on how slow I go. My last half was Princess and I did stop for a few quick pics and stuff so not sure it is a really accurate pace to go by. I am about 2 to 2 1/2 minutes slower than my current 5k pace, which has a much more current official race pace number to it so I am using that for now.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: My long run pace is about a minute slower than my marathon pace (8:20 to 9:20). But it varies a lot along the run... I'm a very slow starter and start with a few 10 minute (or slower) miles, while some of the later ones will be around 9:05. Yesterday I did 19 miles (Wineglass Marathon in a month and a half!) and started with 4 10 minute miles, and had a couple 9:05's around mile 15.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: On an @DopeyBadger plan, LR=9:06, Marathon Tempo=8:23, so 42 seconds. (Math done in head so answer is +-150 percent!)


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: I use Hanson's method.  For me, it's about 50 sec slower than 1/2 marathon pace.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I try to keep my long run paces at 35 to 50 seconds slower than MP. Sometimes it works, sometimes I end up faster than what I should do.   Later in this plan, I am going to try and hit the later miles of a long run to be at MP.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: @DopeyBadger has me doing long runs at 10:48 and marathon pace at 10:02   - which I have to admit I'm a little freaked out about, but I think I'm gaining more confidence with each passing week.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the pace difference between your "Marathon Pace" and your "Long Run"? For those who have not run a marathon or training for one, use whatever distance is your current longest, ie 13.1, 10 miler, 10k ect.


Well my Disney marathon pace is quite different than my regular long training run. I can average 9-10 minute miles for a long run. I am probably doing 11-12 maybe even longer with character stops and such.


----------



## KSellers88

Another @DopeyBadger statistic here! My long run pace is 9:10 and my marathon tempo pace is 8:26. Not so sure that will be maintained during my first actual marathon, but a girl can dream!


----------



## roxymama

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: @DopeyBadger has me doing long runs at 10:48 and marathon pace at 10:02   - which I have to admit I'm a little freaked out about, but I think I'm gaining more confidence with each passing week.



We are paced so close; can you teleport to Chicago to do your long runs with me?


----------



## michigandergirl

roxymama said:


> We are paced so close; can you teleport to Chicago to do your long runs with me?



I know, right? That just means we'll be on track to run the Chicago marathon together next year!


----------



## roxymama

michigandergirl said:


> I know, right? That just means we'll be on track to run the Chicago marathon together next year!



If I ever slip and fall and drop my name accidentally into the lottery I am 100% blaming you if I accidentally get picked.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: Currently my long runs are about two minutes off my goal marathon pace, but this is training in heat and humidity, with a lot of elevation (1000+ , I live in Atlanta).  This past Sunday the temps were 100 real feel during my 16 mile run, I was more than happy with that pace (and to be done).

Race report: I have a new 5K PR! I ran the Vinings 5K on Saturday (second year running this one) and beat my goal, coming in at 26:34!  This is an almost 2.5 minute PR (from this January). The race starts downhill for half a mile, then goes uphill for a mile (ish), then down again, then flat (ish).  Its considered a good fast race for Peachtree Roadrace qualifying corral time, despite being in Atlanta in August (the humidity was through the roof this weekend).  Based on this years corral times, I qualify to move up a corral for next year's Peachtree, which I', happy with.  I will do this race again.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Courtesy of @DopeyBadger, I have a long run pace of 12:42, and half marathon tempo of 11:22.  Marathon tempo for January TBD after the September half, which seems to be coming up very quickly! Time flies.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> If I ever slip and fall and drop my name accidentally into the lottery I am 100% blaming you if I accidentally get picked.



It'd be good training for Dopey


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is the pace difference between your "Marathon Pace" and your "Long Run"? For those who have not run a marathon or training for one, use whatever distance is your current longest, ie 13.1, 10 miler, 10k ect.



I don't really have a marathon pace, but I can translate my half marathon pace to a marathon pace.

Lately, I have been running my long runs at about a minute per mile slower than my "marathon" pace, but my allowable range is anywhere from 30-90 seconds per mile slower.


----------



## DVCFan1994

For me this is a case knowing what I should be doing versus what is actually happening.  My paces have been all over the place this summer.  I have been away from home a lot, running in different areas that were either warmer than I am used to (like Hawaii) or with even bigger hills than I am used to.  I am training for my first full, and my goal is simply to finish.  Generally I have tried to stay between 10:30 and 11:00 for long runs, vs. 10-10:30 on tempo runs.  But, the amount of running I'm doing outside my normal routes means more variation than I would like usually.  Also while it can get hot in New England in the summer, previous years my early runs have not been as hot and humid as this year.  Definitely feel like it is slowing me down and looking forward to some cooler runs.  My 15 mile long run last Sunday in NH was cooler and it was my best feeling run in a long time.


----------



## LSUlakes

tigger536 said:


> ATTQOTD: Currently my long runs are about two minutes off my goal marathon pace, but this is training in heat and humidity, with a lot of elevation (1000+ , I live in Atlanta).  This past Sunday the temps were 100 real feel during my 16 mile run, I was more than happy with that pace (and to be done).
> 
> Race report: I have a new 5K PR! I ran the Vinings 5K on Saturday (second year running this one) and beat my goal, coming in at 26:34!  This is an almost 2.5 minute PR (from this January). The race starts downhill for half a mile, then goes uphill for a mile (ish), then down again, then flat (ish).  Its considered a good fast race for Peachtree Roadrace qualifying corral time, despite being in Atlanta in August (the humidity was through the roof this weekend).  Based on this years corral times, I qualify to move up a corral for next year's Peachtree, which I', happy with.  I will do this race again.



CONGRATS on the PR!!!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: Sadly my long run pace is about 1:30/mile UNDER my overall marathon pace because I fall apart in that last 10k. Longest training runs are 20 miles in which I'm still OK. For the half marathon I'd say about 0:45 to a minute a mile slower. I have no strategy around training besides following like a Higdon training plan for what distance on what day. No pace training strategy.


----------



## FFigawi

SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: Sadly my long run pace is about 1:30/mile UNDER my overall marathon pace because I fall apart in that last 10k. Longest training runs are 20 miles in which I'm still OK. For the half marathon I'd say about 0:45 to a minute a mile slower. I have no strategy around training besides following like a Higdon training plan for what distance on what day. No pace training strategy.



Higdon plans also have a specified pace for many of the runs. Using them will make your overall training more effective.


----------



## camaker

SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: Sadly my long run pace is about 1:30/mile UNDER my overall marathon pace because I fall apart in that last 10k. Longest training runs are 20 miles in which I'm still OK. For the half marathon I'd say about 0:45 to a minute a mile slower. I have no strategy around training besides following like a Higdon training plan for what distance on what day. No pace training strategy.





FFigawi said:


> Higdon plans also have a specified pace for many of the runs. Using them will make your overall training more effective.



If you don't like the way Higdon has set up the paces for his plans, I've had really good success taking the pacing guidelines in Hanson's and applying them to Higdon's running plan.  That's what I've been doing when between or not using an @DopeyBadger plan.  I really like the structure and schedule of Higdon's Novice plans with the Tu, We, Th, Sa running pattern.  I'll take that plan and overlay the Hanson's Easy A, Easy B, Tempo and Long Run paces on it.  So Tu & We are Easy A and Easy B runs.  Thursday is a Tempo run where I'll usually use Higdon's specified mileage for the tempo pace and add a half mile to a mile warm up and cool down to it.  That leaves the Saturday long run at Hanson's Long Run pace.

It's a pretty easy hybrid plan to set up and I used it to train for my four spring half marathons.  As far as results go, all four spring half marathons are in my top 5 times, including two that beat my previous PR.


----------



## SheHulk

FFigawi said:


> Higdon plans also have a specified pace for many of the runs. Using them will make your overall training more effective.


Oh no doubt it would! Although I should say that when I "fall apart" after mile 20 I mean mechanically, not hitting the wall or anything. Like last time my knee started with a stabbing pain at like mile 18 and it wound up being swollen for a few days after the race. The marathon before that it was calf pain. I probably should see an orthopedist but I've only run more than 20 miles and thus had problems 3 times in my life so I don't know what kind of information I can give them. I would love to have the satisfaction of a pain-free finish line however.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Long Run is basically 45sec slower than targetted marathon pace. I won't bother writing it, as I work in KMs and it would look like I was really fast  when I'm not! LOL!


----------



## SheHulk

@camaker I love your avatar! I have a Boston Terrier/bulldog mix and she looks a bit like that guy/gal!


----------



## FFigawi

SheHulk said:


> Oh no doubt it would! Although I should say that when I "fall apart" after mile 20 I mean mechanically, not hitting the wall or anything. Like last time my knee started with a stabbing pain at like mile 18 and it wound up being swollen for a few days after the race. The marathon before that it was calf pain. I probably should see an orthopedist but I've only run more than 20 miles and thus had problems 3 times in my life so I don't know what kind of information I can give them. I would love to have the satisfaction of a pain-free finish line however.



Mechanically falling apart can frequently be avoided by proper training too. Building strength and endurance helps protect you against your form breaking down as you get tired in the later stages of a race.


----------



## camaker

SheHulk said:


> @camaker I love your avatar! I have a Boston Terrier/bulldog mix and she looks a bit like that guy/gal!



Thanks!  That's Owen. He's an English Bulldog. Needless to say, he does not run with me!


----------



## SheHulk

FFigawi said:


> Mechanically falling apart can frequently be avoided by proper training too. Building strength and endurance helps protect you against your form breaking down as you get tired in the later stages of a race.


I'm sure you're right. I train on much softer surfaces than you find in Disney World also so it's a shock to the system when I get there. Does anybody know any specific weaknesses that could lead to knee pain later in the race? I was thisclose to signing up for the Marathon today but memories of those last few miles stopped me.



camaker said:


> Thanks!  That's Owen. He's an English Bulldog. Needless to say, he does not run with me!


Mine has long legs like a Boston, she is built like a pit bull and is thus a sprinter. She goes full steam, dragging me, for a half mile or so and then wants to poop and lie down.


----------



## StarGirl11

15k yesterday in just under two hours. Still a bit tired and sore but overall a good run. First real test on how my speed will hold up next weekend with a 10 miler since I will be on an indoor track after sticking to the threadmill for most of the summer for convenience sake. It should hold but I'm still a bit nervous. Have tomorrow off because I was going to go Kings Dominion, but the weathers (supposed to feel like 105 tomorrow) not cooperating so no theme park for me.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I'd say my half marathon average race pace is about a 45 seconds to a minute faster than my training pace. However ... my half marathon average pace is the average of going out too fast and slowing down at the end because I'm #done, so ... not sure that I should really be trusting that number. One of these days I'll figure out that whole "try not to totally screw up your race pace" thing.


----------



## JulieODC

Hmmm, not really sure of the answer to this. To be honest, probably not as different as they should be. Something to work on!


----------



## StarGirl11

ATTNQOTD: My race pace usually jumps to about a minute per mile faster then my training pace regardless of what my long run pace was. Usually. Or at least that's how I was before last year and all the medical stuff. I'm going for a new PoT in two weeks at a local half so we'll see how well that pattern holds (if it holds and weather isn't horrible I should average somewhere between a 11:47-12:17 minute mile as long as the big hill doesn't get to me). Good thing is I'm ripe for a PR. Might not get it at this half since I'm just getting back to my old race pace but if the trend keeps up I will be ready to take a battering ram to my 6:12 PR at Chicago.


----------



## TCB in FLA

ATTNQOTD: I'm just starting week 2 of my Galloway personalized training for Goofy. My suggested pace for long runs depends on the distance, anywhere from :30 slower than marathon predicted pace for long runs shorter than 10 miles, up to 2:00 slower for run 20+ miles. 
Working with a coach and having training targets is a totally new concept for me (as is the whole Galloway method!). But my old way of training sure wasn't giving the results I wanted, so giving this my all.


----------



## Sailormoon2

SarahDisney said:


> One of these days I'll figure out that whole "try not to totally screw up your race pace" thing.


Something I switched to when racing that really helped me was starting a corral (or 2) back further from where my goal finishing time would place me. I still go out "fast" but it is the speed being set by the people in that corral which is usually slower than what I mean to run overall.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

SheHulk said:


> Does anybody know any specific weaknesses that could lead to knee pain later in the race? I was thisclose to signing up for the Marathon today but memories of those last few miles stopped me.



Hips and glutes! I've read a lot about my various injuries, and nearly all can be traced to a weakness or improper firing from one or both sides. I had some knee issues earlier this year, and when I really focused on getting my left side to fire properly, I started to see improvement. I also worked on my quads as well. We're not supposed to rely too much on our quads when running, but they still get a workout. In daily life, our quads do a lot to protect and maintain the knee.

This may sound silly, but I recommend working on glutes, hips, hamstrings, quads, and core! Everything, right? Some advice. To avoid injury, we really need all this to hold ourselves up while running and protect everything. But mechanically, we want to make sure that our butt and hamstrings are doing the work to propel us forward, while our hips (or medial glutes) and core are holding our hips level as our quads are stabilizing our landing.

Other than running from the glutes, there are two other things I've done that I think have helped. I do my level best to run soft and silent, no matter the speed. It's difficult at first, but eventually you settle in to a natural glide. It's worth the work. Second, I've switched my breathing to inhale for three steps and exhale for two. The key is to exhale while landing on the opposite foot each time. It seems the impact is greater on the foot when you start to exhale, so it's good to keep it moving back and forth. I don't know how much difference the breathing has made, but all of this together has been beneficial to me.


----------



## MissLiss279

SheHulk said:


> Does anybody know any specific weaknesses that could lead to knee pain later in the race? I was thisclose to signing up for the Marathon today but memories of those last few miles stopped me



Also, for me at Disney (or anywhere) I try to run on the flattest part of the road/sidewalk that I can. I know this has affected my knees before. I learned that lesson the first Disney race I ran, and then at another marathon where the whole sidewalk was slanted and there was not flat area to run. At least one knee was not happy with me by the end of those runs.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Chasing Dopey said:


> Hips and glutes! I've read a lot about my various injuries, and nearly all can be traced to a weakness or improper firing from one or both sides. I had some knee issues earlier this year, and when I really focused on getting my left side to fire properly, I started to see improvement. I also worked on my quads as well. We're not supposed to rely too much on our quads when running, but they still get a workout. In daily life, our quads do a lot to protect and maintain the knee.
> 
> This may sound silly, but I recommend working on glutes, hips, hamstrings, quads, and core! Everything, right? Some advice. To avoid injury, we really need all this to hold ourselves up while running and protect everything. But mechanically, we want to make sure that our butt and hamstrings are doing the work to propel us forward, while our hips (or medial glutes) and core are holding our hips level as our quads are stabilizing our landing.
> 
> Other than running from the glutes, there are two other things I've done that I think have helped. I do my level best to run soft and silent, no matter the speed. It's difficult at first, but eventually you settle in to a natural glide. It's worth the work. Second, I've switched my breathing to inhale for three steps and exhale for two. The key is to exhale while landing on the opposite foot each time. It seems the impact is greater on the foot when you start to exhale, so it's good to keep it moving back and forth. I don't know how much difference the breathing has made, but all of this together has been beneficial to me.



I agree with this.  A few years ago I was having issues with knee pain the last few miles of my long runs.  My physical therapist said I was not activating my gluteus enough, he called them lazy to be precise I had specific exercises pre run for addressing that, but I also worked on strengthening all the muscles in general. I went to a class at my PT place 2x a week, but for weeks where I couldn't make it due to conflicts, I found a strengthening program via Runner'sWorld that was easy to do at home and quick, but effective.  This is the one I used: 

https://www.runnersworld.com/workouts/6-exercises-that-keep-your-knees-healthy/slide/4

I also worked on monitoring my form, and like @Chasing Dopey said, making sure to listen to how my feet were hitting the ground.  I listen to very low music, and my goal is to not hear my feet at all.  This trick works still, if I'm feeling pain coming on, I'll try to run lighter and it usually helps.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How did you make the decision on which pair of shoes you use to run?

ATTQOTD: I went to our local running store. They talked about my running habits and watched me walk about a bit and brought out a couple of options. I picked the one that felt best. I put a lot a trust in those folks, but have not been let down.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How did you make the decision on which pair of shoes you use to run?



Many, many years ago after much trial and error, I determined that neutral shoes with a good amount of cushion felt the best to me.  Back then, the shoe stores didn't have treadmill gait analysis.  Since then, I have had local running stores as well as physical therapists look at my gait, and they seem to agree that I'm a neutral runner, so I have stuck with neutral, cushioned shoes.


----------



## SheHulk

@Chasing Dopey @DVCFan1994 I love the advice, I really really do, but this is so overwhelming! I'm the kind of person who, twice a year, decides, This is it, I'm going to plank every day, then it lasts about 3 weeks and I forget about it. And that's a commitment of a few minutes. It sounds like someone like me would need a coach to just make workouts for me to make sure I do them. Or they would have to be explicitly part of my training program. I am a spreadsheeter (not to place myself on the same level as @DopeyBadger ) but I am compulsive about doing whatever is on the spreadsheet when I am training.
I have a friend who kept getting knee injuries, she runs 4 miles a day, every day, doesn't train for races or anything. She went to see Dr. Jordan Metzl and now she is an absolute acolyte. You guys sound a lot like her, she talks about her issue that way. Maybe I should see a PT to tell me what specifically my weaknesses are.
@MissLiss279 that is pretty simple advice I can handle. I have noticed that too, when I do start feeling the pain I can really feel the slant in the road.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How did you make the decision on which pair of shoes you use to run?



I go and get fitted at a running shoe store as well. In the beginning I just picked shoes I thought would be good and were cute, and with just doing 5ks and under at a time I really had no issues, but once I started building miles up I started having issues and that is when I went and was fitted, and found I was wearing probably the worst shoes for me! Oops! Lesson learned for sure.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I'm still a shoe newbie.  I've only had three real pairs but I ran in the first ones way too long.  
1) Went to running store, got analyzed bought Brooks Ghosts.  Ran in them a full year until they were painful.
2) Went back to same store, said "give me the Brooks Ghosts again"  Ran in them for a more appropriate amount of time.  Always felt too heavy.
3) Went to an Expo, bought a pair of Nikes off the shelf as a "rotate in pair" and ended up liking them for racing (less cushion...but I felt faster in them)

Now I only have the Nikes and they have almost 300 miles on them and I need a new half marathon shoe to rotate in. I'm not gonna do the Ghosts again because I think they may be too cushioned/inflexible for me and are too heavy.  I think I prefer a lighter shoe.  Any recs for light weight, felxible shoes that still have some cushion?  I'm neutral and regular width.  I'd want to buy a pair for long runs/longer mileage.  And keep my nikes through end of this season for the shorter stuff.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I went to our local running store when I first started running seriously and got fitted.  They videotaped me running on the treadmill and then gave me several different shoes to try on and run out on the sidewalk in.  When I tried on the Saucony Kinvaras, they just felt right and I've been running in them ever since.  My husband likes to say it's like Harry Potter and the whole "wand chooses the wizard".  He claims the "shoe chooses the runner".


----------



## SheHulk

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  I'm still a shoe newbie.  I've only had three real pairs but I ran in the first ones way too long.
> 1) Went to running store, got analyzed bought Brooks Ghosts.  Ran in them a full year until they were painful.
> 2) Went back to same store, said "give me the Brooks Ghosts again"  Ran in them for a more appropriate amount of time.  Always felt too heavy.
> 3) Went to an Expo, bought a pair of Nikes off the shelf as a "rotate in pair" and ended up liking them for racing (less cushion...but I felt faster in them)
> 
> Now I only have the Nikes and they have almost 300 miles on them and I need a new half marathon shoe to rotate in. I'm not gonna do the Ghosts again because I think they may be too cushioned/inflexible for me and are too heavy.  I think I prefer a lighter shoe.  Any recs for light weight, felxible shoes that still have some cushion?  I'm neutral and regular width.  I'd want to buy a pair for long runs/longer mileage.  And keep my nikes through end of this season for the shorter stuff.


I love my Hokas. A PT in my running club says they are lighter than most other shoes now as well but I have not looked into it. The pairs I got previous years were not ahem fashionable, but they sure were cushioned. I'm a neutral regular width too. I loved the Ghost 8 but am meh about the Ghost 9s I currently have.


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  I'm still a shoe newbie.  I've only had three real pairs but I ran in the first ones way too long.
> 1) Went to running store, got analyzed bought Brooks Ghosts.  Ran in them a full year until they were painful.
> 2) Went back to same store, said "give me the Brooks Ghosts again"  Ran in them for a more appropriate amount of time.  Always felt too heavy.
> 3) Went to an Expo, bought a pair of Nikes off the shelf as a "rotate in pair" and ended up liking them for racing (less cushion...but I felt faster in them)
> 
> Now I only have the Nikes and they have almost 300 miles on them and I need a new half marathon shoe to rotate in. I'm not gonna do the Ghosts again because I think they may be too cushioned/inflexible for me and are too heavy.  I think I prefer a lighter shoe.  Any recs for light weight, felxible shoes that still have some cushion?  I'm neutral and regular width.  I'd want to buy a pair for long runs/longer mileage.  And keep my nikes through end of this season for the shorter stuff.



So, I haven't bought them yet - but likely will soon - but Saucony has a new shoe the Freedom ISO.  It's lightweight and neutral and has their foam throughout.  Not super cushioned, but somewhat.  They are very pricey though.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: These days, I go to the local running store and talk through what I liked and didn't like about my current pair, then we try on a bunch of shoes and I run around in circles until we find a pair I like. I'm currently alternating between New Balance 1400 v5s and Saucony Kinvara 7's. I've recently noticed that I've had a harder time "finding my groove" on runs in the Kinvara's, but I'm liking them for treadmill runs. So, I may keep with the 1400s and go back to the running store to find more options like that to cycle in. 

@roxymama - you might try those New Balance 1400s, too. They're light, pretty flexible, good cushion but not _too _much cushion... I use them both for my "speed" work (I use that word lightly--I'm not fast) and for my long runs, and find that I like them a lot for both types of work.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD: I'd say my half marathon average race pace is about a 45 seconds to a minute faster than my training pace. However ... my half marathon average pace is the average of going out too fast and slowing down at the end because I'm #done, so ... not sure that I should really be trusting that number. *One of these days I'll figure out that whole "try not to totally screw up your race pace" thing.*



 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How did you make the decision on which pair of shoes you use to run?



I used a fit from my local running store to narrow my decision down to two models. After running in each of them, I chose the pair which made my runs the most comfortable on my feet and knees.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: When the Asics I had been buying for years got smaller (why do companies change the shape and sizing of their shoes??), I bought about 8 or 9 different shoes from zappos.  I ran on them for about a mile on my treadmill and figured out that the Brooks Ghost felt the best on me.  And then I returned the rest (free shipping-yay!).  Sometimes, I do feel like my Ghosts are too heavy, but with my foot being very wide, it's overwhelming to try and find others that fit my foot again.


----------



## opusone

roxymama said:


> Any recs for light weight, flexible shoes that still have some cushion? I'm neutral and regular width. I'd want to buy a pair for long runs/longer mileage. And keep my nikes through end of this season for the shorter stuff.





ZellyB said:


> So, I haven't bought them yet - but likely will soon - but Saucony has a new shoe the Freedom ISO.  It's lightweight and neutral and has their foam throughout.  Not super cushioned, but somewhat.  They are very pricey though.



I ran my last half marathon in Saucony Freedom ISOs and was very happy with them.  They are definitely lightweight (although by no means as light as racing-specific shoes).  A few things to think about though:
(i) they don't give your foot a lot of structure (which suits me fine) - the heel area is pretty low and soft,
(ii) after about 250 miles, my left shoe developed a little hole in the upper mesh above my big toe (it hasn't been a big issue, and they now have 353 miles on them, but I guess durability and lightweight are not complementary), and
(iii) I don't recommend running more than 10-11 miles at a time in these.  They have very nice cushion, but it's not max cushion (I think of it as medium cushion).

For long runs (or really any runs), I would try a pair of Adidas Ultra Boost STs if money is no object (same TPU midsole material as the Freedom ISOs but more of it).  They have phenomenal cushion.  These may be my favorite shoes ever (and I've been running for over 30 years)!  They are not too heavy either, although they do weigh about an ounce more than the Freedom ISOs.

Regarding the price of both of these shoes, they are more expensive than your regular EVA foam midsole shoes, but the TPU material holds up much longer than the EVA foam.  For example, I would usually only get about 350 miles with normal EVA foam shoes, but I am getting about 500 miles on my Adidas Ultra Boost ST shoes, so per mile, the price is comparable.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I also do the running store thing. In addition to the video they take, I also bring in my current pair- I think the wear on the bottom tread can be telling. Before my running hiatus, I ran in Mizunos. When I got re-fitted several years later, I now run in asics gt 2000. After getting 2 pairs at a running store, I ordered my 3rd pair from Zappos. Better color choice


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How did you make the decision on which pair of shoes you use to run?


I probably did it not the best way but I picked out rundisney shoes basically based on which I liked best. I use the runDisney new balance shoes to run in then. I've never had a problem with those shoes.


----------



## DVCFan1994

My running stores have always been my guide.  When I first started running it was recommended i get pronation control shoes, and they showed me a few options. I picked the most comfortable for me (Adrenalines).   Then a year later I got refitted at the suggestion of my PT who felt I was a neutral to supinating runner, the store agreed, and again they suggested 2-3 options and I chose the ones I liked best, the ghost and the defyance as well, rotating between the two.  Then Brooks went and messed with my Ghosts enough after a few versions I no longer liked them.  Still ran in the defyance, but added a neutral Mizuno. 

This pattern has continued, like a shoe, use it for a while, hate changes, find new option.  My current running store, Marathon Sports, has been awesome.  They know their stuff well, and I can tell them what I do not like about changes and they help me find new options.  Right now I am loving 2 different sets of New Balance.  880s for long runs, and anything over 7 miles.  Zantes for short runs and speed work.  Both are cushioned neutral shoes.  I have already bought 1 pair of back up 880s and will likely buy a second in the next month.  Don't want to mess with shoe changes between now and either of my marathons.


----------



## opusone

DVCFan1994 said:


> This pattern has continued, like a shoe, use it for a while, hate changes, find new option.



^^^^^ I'm still amazed that they always eventually find a way to ruin a perfectly good pair of shoes.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I was fitted at my local running store and went based off of their recommendations. They have only steered me wrong one time (Brooks Glycerin, wayyyy too heavy for me).


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I started wearing Brooks Glycerin as a comfortable walking shoe in my heavyweight days to help cushion heel spurs and a bad knee.  When I started walking for weight loss and then slowly transitioned to light running I used them because they were what I was used to.  When I started running seriously, I went to the running store for evaluation (visual, no treadmill) and they confirmed that I was in the right shoe for me.  When I've gone in subsequent years just to see if something has changed, the answer I've gotten from multiple stores has been "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" and stayed in the Glycerins.  That approach worked for me continually from the Glycerin 5s through the 13s.  Just had to skip the 14s, as they didn't work for me, but the 15s seem to back to normal.  It's funny, when I try on other shoes and then the Glycerins it feels like "coming home" for my feet.  They just feel right.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I have long been a Brooks loyalist.  I am a big guy: 210-220 (this puts me in the 50+ lbs lost over the last 3 years!). So I need a shoe that keeps my knees happy.  I started in The Beast and they were great until they weren't.  I have since stuck with the Ghost and the Glycerine.  The former for under 10 miles and the latter for long runs.  On the trails I have stuck mostly to Brooks Cascadias.  But I tried a pair of Hoka One One Speedgoat 2's on the suggestion of s friend.  I am branching away from Brooks on the trails.  Need some more miles still but the Speedgoats are absolutely incredible on the trails.  Just wish they were a bit less expensive.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
Trial and error for me.  I've been running for 35+ years and when I started, I bought whatever was on sale and used them for running, biking, mowing, etc.  Brands and styles back in the late 80s and early 90s were no where near where they are today.  Asics were the shoe of choice, after Keds and Converse, but as others have mentioned they ran small for my foot and I wore them out quickly.  Now that I'm more "mature" I have learned that I need a stability shoe and also run with walkfit orthotics.  Shoes of choice are either the New Balance 860 or 880.  They've done me well over the years and I tend to keep "too many" in stock.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How did you make the decision on which pair of shoes you use to run?



Local running store recommended a couple different models about 5 years ago when I started running.  I liked the Brooks Adrenaline from their choices and wore those until I needed another pair.  When I went back to the same store, they decided a neutral shoe would be appropriate for me and I went with the Brooks Ghost.  Another year or so later and I decided I'd prefer a lighter daily trainer and I tried the Brooks Launch.  I really like these shoes and wear them for all of training and races.


----------



## TCB in FLA

*QOTD: *How did you make the decision on which pair of shoes you use to run?
When I read this, I assumed it was about which pair to pick from my shoe "collection." I admit I hoard running shoes. But they each have a purpose-- trail, gym running/track, current road with more miles on them, next road shoes to rotate in, etc.

I'm lucky to be a neutral shoe wearer so I jump around. I had a friend who worked at a running store with a great return policy, so employees were given like-new returns for free, so I picked up several that way. But if I'm buying road shoes, I usually go with the Nike Pegasus, the first running shoe I was fitted in back in the mid-90s! I'm sure I've gone through at least seven different generations of them as I leave, them come back.


----------



## FFigawi

opusone said:


> ^^^^^ I'm still amazed that they always eventually find a way to ruin a perfectly good pair of shoes.



No kidding! I always stock up on a model I like (I went through 6 pairs of the Kayano-20s)  because I know I will probably have issues with the next update.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How did you make the decision on which pair of shoes you use to run?


I started running in just some generic nike running shoes, started having some knee pain. and went to a running store to get fitted.   When I walked in I asked to get fitted and the person looked me up and down and said "you don't really look like a runner."  Instead of walking out I let them fit me and I wound up buying a pair of saucony rides and had them make me a pair of amazing custom fit orthotics.
Over the years, I've gone back to multiple different stores and been fitted multiple times, using numerous methods including watching me walk barefoot, running with me, watching me run on a treadmill and video taping me on a treadmill.   The interesting this is that while I am almost always identified as a neutral runner some people have classified me as needing a stability shoe. 

So in addition to getting fitted you may actually want to get fitted more than one time.  And yes I hate it when model changes a shoes that you loved.  
I am looking at you Adidas Energy Boost 3s.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How did you make the decision on which pair of shoes you use to run?


ATTQOTD: After being "fitted" into the wrong shoes by running stores a few times, I do with trial & error now. A visit to a sports med doc helped, too: he told me I'm VERY hard to fit and gave me a few things to look for in shoes. So when I need to find something new, I first do a lot of online research, looking at specs and reviews, then pick a few kinds to order from Running Warehouse to try. It sometimes takes going through a bunch of try-ons, but I've been able to settle on a few good shoes that way.



SheHulk said:


> @Chasing Dopey @DVCFan1994 I love the advice, I really really do, but this is so overwhelming! I'm the kind of person who, twice a year, decides, This is it, I'm going to plank every day, then it lasts about 3 weeks and I forget about it. And that's a commitment of a few minutes.


I have my cross-training/strength training worked right into my training plans, so every day I look at my calendar and see exactly what I'm supposed to do, whether that's a run of a certain distance or a cross-training workout. For non-running, I have days that are designated for yoga, Pilates, and a Jillian Michaels workout. On those days, I need only pull out the DVD for that activity and follow it. No forgetting, no dropping off!


----------



## roxymama

IamTrike said:


> When I walked in I asked to get fitted and the person looked me up and down and said "you don't really look like a runner."



I'd like to go back in time and give that person a piece of my mind.  Grumble


----------



## opusone

I'm not a virtual race person, but for those that are:
Total Solar Eclipse 5k/10k Virtual Race


----------



## SarahDisney

Sailormoon2 said:


> Something I switched to when racing that really helped me was starting a corral (or 2) back further from where my goal finishing time would place me. I still go out "fast" but it is the speed being set by the people in that corral which is usually slower than what I mean to run overall.



Thank you! This is an awesome tip!
Some of the races I do aren't corralled, but for the ones that are ... I have to try this!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How did you make the decision on which pair of shoes you use to run?



I started off in whatever Asics were cheapest (Asics were recommended as a regular every day shoe by a friend because I have high arches - I still haven't found any other brand that supports my arches as well). Then some people on here convinced me to go to the running store. The first time I did that I kinda just went with what they said was best. Long story short, after 2 pairs of stability shoes, I went back about a year ago and got fitted again. This time I found a pair that felt perfect from the second I started running in them. I'm about to retire a pair, I have 100 miles on a second pair, and I'm trying to decide whether to pick up a third pair as soon as I retire the first pair or hold off a bit.
(I'm also trying to decide if I want to try out a lighter weight shoe for some of my shorter runs ... I have to go to the running store this week anyway, so maybe I'll talk to them about it)



FFigawi said:


>



Oh crap, I've been doing it wrong this whole time. 
(Seriously, I should probably get a sticker of this picture and put it on my water bottle. I need the reminder.)


----------



## Disney at Heart

opusone said:


> I'm not a virtual race person, but for those that are:
> Total Solar Eclipse 5k/10k Virtual Race



I'm not usually a virtual race person either. I just don't see the point, because I think it is just a training run, not a race, if there is no support, no people, no entertainment, etc. Despite that, I signed up for this one a couple of weeks ago. It's my first virtual run and probably my last. I will never see another total eclipse of the sun (I live in the path of totality) and maybe not even another partial one, so I thought it would be neat to go for a run during the eclipse and have the medal to commemorate the fact that I was there.

@LSUlakes I ran the Xterra Table Rock 5K Trail Race Saturday. Goal time was 47:00; actual time was 47:01. I have done this race 4 times now, and my best time was 49:47.5 until this year, so it was all good.


----------



## roxymama

Thanks for all the shoe recs today!  I'm going into extreme google mode on what yall listed, but will stop by a running store with info in hand to give some of these a try on.  I'm thinking based on what many of you have previously posted that 6 weeks out from my half is an ok time to start rotating in my new hopeful race pair.


----------



## JulieODC

Local running store! And now I won't run in any other kind - New Balance. I did win a free pair of Brooks and had hip issues almost immediately, so went right back to the NB.


----------



## IamTrike

roxymama said:


> I'd like to go back in time and give that person a piece of my mind.  Grumble



I wish I could too.   The store has since gone out of business. Perhap's insulting the people that are trying to get into the sport whose merchandise you sell, is a sub optimal business strategy?


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Trial and error for me.  I ended up in Altras because I was getting frustrated with lack of choice in women's wide shoes.  I used to run in various Nikes when I was in HS XC, then took a long hiatus.  When I got back into it, I started out trying to wear support shoes, because my feet are rather flat, but they gave me aches and pains.  I realized I needed a neutral shoe even though I have mostly flat feet because I tend to supinate when I run.  Then I tried a Hoka Bondi, a NB 1080, and an Asics Gel Nimbus, and hated all of them.  The Hokas were too narrow and I felt like I was going to twist my ankles up so high on too narrow shoes.  The NB soles felt like they had no cushioning in them at all.  The Asics were too squishy.  I looked at some Brooks Ghost and Glycerin but hated the colors available in wide.  Then I tried some Altra Olympus and fell in love with the wide toebox and the firm soles.  They do look like clown shoes though.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD First fitting was for my first full in 2006. I had been running in Pegasus but they put out a bad version that caused knee issues. I was fitted in Brooks Axiom which were fantastic, the store was good too, analysing gait etc. next year I went to a different store and got Mizuno Wave Inspire and I've pretty much been Mizuno ever since, these days Wave Rider. Unfortunately the latest version of Riders have been a bit odd - normally they start hard and take 50+ miles to break in. These started great but never broke in as well as previous versions. Might be time to switch up to something else...


----------



## jmasgat

When it comes to shoes, I feel like I am not nearly as sensitive to the type/brand/style of shoe that many are, i.e I have tried various shoes, but can detect no noticeable difference in how any of them feel. I just picked the one that felt most comfortable. So that either makes me lucky or stupid.

I run in Nike Pegasus.  Model changes haven't impacted me. I don't have any feel for "needing a lighter weight trainer" or "wanting a lower heel/toe drop", etc.  I ran in a pair of Little Mermaid NB Vazee Pace because I was at Disney when they came out and figured why not.  Other than one insole feeling oddly positioned, they felt fine (and the insole probably gave after time)

So, I guess I should feel lucky....but there is a little voice in me that says "What's wrong with you. Don't you know you could improve your time by XX if you optimized what shoes you ran in for each workout?".  But, then I tell it to shut up and go away.  Cause really, in the scheme of things, it just doesn't matter.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Have you ever wished you did not go on a run? 

ATTQOTD: The short answer is no! Now for the long answer and the reason I brought this up. As yall may or may not know I basically took a long time off from running. Almost every run I went on this whole year I did not want to do, and it got to point with some many things going on I just stopped. I needed a reset so to speak. Now I never regretted the runs I did make, but I was not finding much joy in it over the last several months. Well, yesterday afternoon I finally laced up the shoes again for the first time since July 7. The run was not a far one at all, in fact only 1.5 miles. Once I was done I finally got the great feeling you get from running again! My accomplishment wasnt anything amazing as far as pace or distance, but I believe I have found the joy of running again. I hope to never lose that feeling again and hope to continue with my pursuit of running and all of the benefits it brings.


----------



## LSUlakes

Attention all folks from Michigan! If you live anywhere near Vicksburg, MI this is your weekend to experience a little bit of South Louisiana. You see what happened was local news stations in Michigan reported a story of a invasive crustacean invading the water ways and reported on what to do if you stumbled upon one of these critters. That crustacean is a crawfish and they are delicious! The story made its way down here and Lafayette, LA is sending some folks up there for what they are calling a "Cray Day". Embrace the new food source, learn how to boil them the Louisiana way and pass a good time! From reading the article, it seems like a solid event that even I would enjoy! You can read more about here "Cray Day" .


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races: 

19 - @tigger536  - Area 13.1 Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
19 - @KSellers88  - Lakebottom 5k (N/A)
19 - @baxter24  - Derek Davis Memorial 5k (NG / N/A)
19 - @gjramsey  - Habanero Hundred 100k Trail Relay (Survive / N/A)
20 - @Dopeyintraining  - Millie's Virtual HM (2:20:00 / N/A)
20 - @SarahDisney  - NYRR France Run 8k (60:00 / N/A)

If you would like to revise your goal or have changes that need to be made, please let me know. If you are not on the list but have a race you would like to add, tag me in a post and I will be more than happy to add it. Best of luck this weekend and we all look forward to hearing how you weekend race goes!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever wished you did not go on a run?



I wish I had not run the half marathon where I tore my hamstring.  I had tweaked it the weekend before in a recovery run after a PR effort half marathon the day before and rushed the "rehab" to be ready to run again in a week.  It was my third half at the time and the medal was not adequate compensation for the 2 months off of running and 6 months of further rehabbing with slowly increasing intervals.


----------



## roxymama

jmasgat said:


> So, I guess I should feel lucky....but there is a little voice in me that says "What's wrong with you. Don't you know you could improve your time by XX if you optimized what shoes you ran in for each workout?".  But, then I tell it to shut up and go away.  Cause really, in the scheme of things, it just doesn't matter.



I don't think there's anything wrong with you!
I feel like at my ability level that no shoe will make me so much faster...only I can make me faster.  BUT a shoe if totally uncomfortable CAN make me slower.  So if you are comfy I think your are ok


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Only the training run that ended in a .25 mile sprint away from a coyote (it had already ran away but I was FREAKED out)  But even that brought with it a cool story (once I stopped freaking out.)  
I would agree that even a terrible run feels better a few hours removed from it, then the guilt of skipping one.  
But I'm Irish Catholic...

There are a few 5k runs that were SO HOT that I no longer sign up for them due to the time of year.  I regret pushing so hard in the heat, but that's more a lesson learned. The bling was cool enough not to totally regret them


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> Attention all folks from Michigan! If you live anywhere near Vicksburg, MI this is your weekend to experience a little bit of South Louisiana. You see what happened was local news stations in Michigan reported a story of a invasive crustacean invading the water ways and reported on what to do if you stumbled upon one of these critters. That crustacean is a crawfish and they are delicious! The story made its way down here and Lafayette, LA is sending some folks up there for what they are calling a "Cray Day". Embrace the new food source, learn how to boil them the Louisiana way and pass a good time! From the reading the article, it seems like a solid event that even I would enjoy! You can read more about here "Cray Day" .



I heard the story about the invasive creature, but had not heard about this!  What are the odds I can get a 4yo to eat them?


----------



## JohnRPG

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever wished you did not go on a run?



ATTQOTD: Only for runs that resulted in some kind of injury, which led to running setbacks. I'm still learning to recognize what my body is telling me.



roxymama said:


> I would agree that even a terrible run feels better a few hours removed from it, then the guilt of skipping one.
> But I'm Irish Catholic...



I love this and can completely relate to it.


----------



## LSUlakes

roxymama said:


> I would agree that even a terrible run feels better a few hours removed from it, then the guilt of skipping one.
> But I'm Irish Catholic...



This made me lol. Truer words have never been spoken. 



TheHamm said:


> I heard the story about the invasive creature, but had not heard about this!  What are the odds I can get a 4yo to eat them?



About a 50/50 shot on that one. The corn and potatoes that go in the boil are also amazing! So it not the crawfish maybe those items would work.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: To be completely honest, there are days where I absolutely dread running but once I have started and then get finished I am so happy that I got out there and did it. The only time that changes is if I am stuck on the treadmill. I just have a really hard time doing more than 6 miles before I start to feel like a hamster and lose my mind!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I ran a half marathon with bronchitis trying to get a better proof of time for a Disney Marathon. I hacked so much at the finish line I threw up and didn't get a better time. So that was unnecessary. But I never regret a training run.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever wished you did not go on a run?



ATTQOTD: Only a couple times... one was the 2012 TOT 10-Miler; I was injured and trying to run through it only caused immense pain and set me back by months in recovery. Totally regret running it. The only other I can think of was feeling like I _had_ to finish a training run... in the middle of a named tropical storm. Lightning flashing, wind howling, branches flying, rain coming down so hard and fast, it was pooling up over my ankles - and I was out there running in it, lol! Got home and thought "that was stupid!"


----------



## JulieODC

No big regret runs here! I did one a few weeks ago in heat and wasn't well hydrated enough and ended with an migraine, so that wasn't so fun - so that would probably be one I regret. Not the run so much but the lack of water beforehand.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever wished you did not go on a run?



Nope. Even the hot and humid miserable ones are worth something.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I regretted going on my last longish run before my first half marathon. My knee started to hurt about a mile in and felt horrible by the time I limped back home 8 miles later. I should have quit and called my husband but the stubbornness in me made me keep going. Turns out it was my IT Band but I didn't figure it out until I ended up talking to someone at the expo the day before the race. I ran the race but it was really painful.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Last year I regretted doing a 10 mile race because I had been slacking on my training.  Both my training cycles last year (spring and fall), I fell into a terrible habit of skipping out on one or sometimes both of my weekday runs and then only doing my weekend long run.  I was doing the race as a training run (I was scheduled to do 10 that day) and I got a good time (for me) of 2:05, especially considering my training, which was my secondary goal.  I always forget, is the A goal the one you hope to make easily or is the A goal the pie in the sky one?  Anyway I was pretty sure I could do 2:10, I hoped to maybe hit 2:05, and 2:00 was my pie in the sky.  But with my lack of weekday training and an increased race pace, I ended up with some calf/achilles issues though from it that lingered a few weeks, which screwed up my 3 spring half marathons, because I had to back off my training even more, and then that put me at the first of the 3 that I was running.

This year I regretted a lot of my training runs while I was struggling with a bulging disc, because I was just creating a bad nerve pain feedback loop in my leg.


----------



## Miranda

Garmin question/request for help! 

Tonight I have my first track workout with my running group.  How do you guys usually track this in your Garmin?  I think we will probably be doing a mile warmup and cooldown and then some undetermined number of 400's with 400 recovery in between, based on what I saw at the one track workout I went to during the spring group (I was walking laps with them on National Running Day since it was during my hiatus to let my sciatic nerve calm down).  Do you turn off auto-lap and just hit the lap button every time you finish one of the intervals, like the end of the warmup, then after each 400 and recovery?


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever wished you did not go on a run?


No for me!  Just the opposite, there are times that I wished I had gone on a run and didn't!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Miranda said:


> Garmin question/request for help!
> 
> Tonight I have my first track workout with my running group.  How do you guys usually track this in your Garmin?  I think we will probably be doing a mile warmup and cooldown and then some undetermined number of 400's with 400 recovery in between, based on what I saw at the one track workout I went to during the spring group (I was walking laps with them on National Running Day since it was during my hiatus to let my sciatic nerve calm down).  Do you turn off auto-lap and just hit the lap button every time you finish one of the intervals, like the end of the warmup, then after each 400 and recovery?



I have a Garmin 235.  I program my workouts like track ones into my Garmin using the online Garmin Connect website.  I do this because I tend to forget what I'm suppose to be doing and I don't run my track workouts on a track (rather on the road).  To compensate for GPS measuring error I use an online mapping tool to pre measure distance when I want to be highly accurate.

For your case, since you are with a group and have an undetermined number of intervals, I'd suggest using the lap button as you suggested.  No need to turn off the auto lap though because any lap under a mile won't hit the auto lap threshold anyways.  When doing track workouts on an oval, pay more attention to the time splits (like 2:30 for a 400) than the pace splits of each lap (like 10:00 pace for a 2:30, 400).  This is because of the inaccuracy of GPS especially on a oval track.  Better to trust you hit the lap button at the beginning and end of 400m then the inaccurate GPS which could measure 300m or 500m and completely throw off the pace output.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever wished you did not go on a run?


I don't think so. Sometimes it is quite hot or I don't feel well but it's usually been ok.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I can't really think of any runs I've regretted... Occasionally, I'll try to run with an ache or pain and that's never a good idea!



roxymama said:


> I would agree that even a terrible run feels better a few hours removed from it, then the guilt of skipping one.
> But I'm Irish Catholic...


This also made me LOL. Strike Irish and insert Italian and I'm the same.


----------



## Wendy98

jmasgat said:


> When it comes to shoes, I feel like I am not nearly as sensitive to the type/brand/style of shoe that many are, i.e I have tried various shoes, but can detect no noticeable difference in how any of them feel. I just picked the one that felt most comfortable. So that either makes me lucky or stupid.
> 
> I run in Nike Pegasus.  Model changes haven't impacted me. I don't have any feel for "needing a lighter weight trainer" or "wanting a lower heel/toe drop", etc.  I ran in a pair of Little Mermaid NB Vazee Pace because I was at Disney when they came out and figured why not.  Other than one insole feeling oddly positioned, they felt fine (and the insole probably gave after time)
> 
> So, I guess I should feel lucky....but there is a little voice in me that says "What's wrong with you. Don't you know you could improve your time by XX if you optimized what shoes you ran in for each workout?".  But, then I tell it to shut up and go away.  Cause really, in the scheme of things, it just doesn't matter.


I am another Nike Pegasus lover.  I was fitted at a running store after my hiatus in 2009.  I still buy Pegasus.  I have gotten braver and have tried different shoes--I get a lot of freebies. I have currently been wearing Asics (2 different models) but can guarantee I will be racing my next marathon in Pegs.

I was fitted a million years ago and a stability shoe was recommended for my flat feet.  Worst experiment ever!  It caused a lot of lower back pain and I went back to a neutral shoe.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Nope. Sometimes I have to really coax myself out the door, but I'm typically pretty glad I made the effort at the end. I do, however, regret the times of day I choose to run sometimes. Running outdoors at 2:00 in the mid-Atlantic summer, for example, is a poor choice compared to getting up early.


----------



## cavepig

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever wished you did not go on a run?


Oh oh, I haven't answered much  this year on this thread but I really can answer this one - Today's run I wish I did not run! I wiped out bad, scraped up palm, elbow, kness, road burn on my leg and sprained both arms!  My rib is bruised a little & neck slightly sore. And my run got cut way short...priorities you know, ha! Apparently, I don't know how to tuck & roll well, oops!


----------



## FredtheDuck

cavepig said:


> Oh oh, I haven't answered much  this year on this thread but I really can answer this one - Today's run I wish I did not run! I wiped out bad, scraped up palm, elbow, kness, road burn on my leg and sprained both arms!  My rib is bruised a little & neck slightly sore. And my run got cut way short...priorities you know, ha! Apparently, I don't know how to tuck & roll well, oops!



That's terrible! Hope you have a quick and easy recovery.


----------



## Miranda

DopeyBadger said:


> I have a Garmin 235.  I program my workouts like track ones into my Garmin using the online Garmin Connect website.  I do this because I tend to forget what I'm suppose to be doing and I don't run my track workouts on a track (rather on the road).  To compensate for GPS measuring error I use an online mapping tool to pre measure distance when I want to be highly accurate.
> 
> For your case, since you are with a group and have an undetermined number of intervals, I'd suggest using the lap button as you suggested.  No need to turn off the auto lap though because any lap under a mile won't hit the auto lap threshold anyways.  When doing track workouts on an oval, pay more attention to the time splits (like 2:30 for a 400) than the pace splits of each lap (like 10:00 pace for a 2:30, 400).  This is because of the inaccuracy of GPS especially on a oval track.  Better to trust you hit the lap button at the beginning and end of 400m then the inaccurate GPS which could measure 300m or 500m and completely throw off the pace output.


Thanks!  That pretty much sounds like what I was expecting to do.  The only reason I was thinking of turning off the auto-lap is because I didn't want the GPS to screw up and maybe go over the 1 mile lap on the warm up and cool down so I could just mark the beginning and end of those.


----------



## ZellyB

I had tweaked my hamstring on a training run and then had one of our Galloway group runs a couple of days later.  Instead of giving the hamstring time to heal, I insisted on doing the group run.  I guess because I was compensating to protect the hamstring I ended up with a serious groin pull.  Kept me from running for weeks and had to do PT to finally get better.  I definitely regretted forcing things on that run.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: The only run I have regretted is the first actual half marathon I ran (first was 2015W&D half of a half). I had a hurt Achilles but ran it anyway as I "HAD to get my first half marathon done after all that training!" I finished it but was off of running for over a month letting it heal.


----------



## Dis5150

cavepig said:


> Oh oh, I haven't answered much  this year on this thread but I really can answer this one - Today's run I wish I did not run! I wiped out bad, scraped up palm, elbow, kness, road burn on my leg and sprained both arms!  My rib is bruised a little & neck slightly sore. And my run got cut way short...priorities you know, ha! Apparently, I don't know how to tuck & roll well, oops!



Ugh, I'm sooo sorry!  I hope you heal quickly!


----------



## opusone

Miranda said:


> Garmin question/request for help!
> 
> Tonight I have my first track workout with my running group.  How do you guys usually track this in your Garmin?  I think we will probably be doing a mile warmup and cooldown and then some undetermined number of 400's with 400 recovery in between, based on what I saw at the one track workout I went to during the spring group (I was walking laps with them on National Running Day since it was during my hiatus to let my sciatic nerve calm down).  Do you turn off auto-lap and just hit the lap button every time you finish one of the intervals, like the end of the warmup, then after each 400 and recovery?





Miranda said:


> Thanks!  That pretty much sounds like what I was expecting to do.  The only reason I was thinking of turning off the auto-lap is because I didn't want the GPS to screw up and maybe go over the 1 mile lap on the warm up and cool down so I could just mark the beginning and end of those.



I might be too late, but it really doesn't matter because I was going to suggest exactly what you plan to do.  On the track, I turn off the auto-lap feature if anything will be 1600m or longer.  Otherwise, the watch will often lap before I get done with 4 laps.  Since you know the exact distance of a lap, you are better off (more accurate) using manual laps.  However, remember that only lane 1 is exactly 400m, so try to perform your fast 400s as close to the inside lane as possible.  For warm-up, cool down, and recovery runs, I usually run in lane 3+ depending on how crowded the track is.


----------



## Disney at Heart

cavepig said:


> Oh oh, I haven't answered much  this year on this thread but I really can answer this one - Today's run I wish I did not run! I wiped out bad, scraped up palm, elbow, kness, road burn on my leg and sprained both arms!  My rib is bruised a little & neck slightly sore. And my run got cut way short...priorities you know, ha! Apparently, I don't know how to tuck & roll well, oops!



So sorry to hear.  I hope you heal quickly and get back on the road!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever wished you did not go on a run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: The short answer is no! Now for the long answer and the reason I brought this up. As yall may or may not know I basically took a long time off from running. Almost every run I went on this whole year I did not want to do, and it got to point with some many things going on I just stopped. I needed a reset so to speak. Now I never regretted the runs I did make, but I was not finding much joy in it over the last several months. Well, yesterday afternoon I finally laced up the shoes again for the first time since July 7. The run was not a far one at all, in fact only 1.5 miles. Once I was done I finally got the great feeling you get from running again! My accomplishment wasnt anything amazing as far as pace or distance, but I believe I have found the joy of running again. I hope to never lose that feeling again and hope to continue with my pursuit of running and all of the benefits it brings.



Happy to hear you had a good run!!  I hope it continues.  

On an unrelated note, I just found out my husband is taking some clients to Houston to see the LSU vs. BYU game in a couple of weeks.  I think we all know who will win that game! I love my Cougar football, but they are definitely not in the same league as LSU  



cavepig said:


> Oh oh, I haven't answered much  this year on this thread but I really can answer this one - Today's run I wish I did not run! I wiped out bad, scraped up palm, elbow, kness, road burn on my leg and sprained both arms!  My rib is bruised a little & neck slightly sore. And my run got cut way short...priorities you know, ha! Apparently, I don't know how to tuck & roll well, oops!


Ouch!!  I hope you heal up quickly!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever wished you did not go on a run?



Yes, when I wake up obscenely early to go running. Also ... when I get my credit card bill after making running-related charges.
If we're talking about specific runs and not just running in general ... I don't know that I've ever wished I hadn't gone for a run, but I have had a run where I wished I had cut it short early in the run. A few months ago I had a 9 mile run where my knee was in incredible pain by mile 2, but I just kept running. It messed up my knee for weeks, and that was not a good time for me to be in so much pain.



LSUlakes said:


> ATTQOTD: The short answer is no! Now for the long answer and the reason I brought this up. As yall may or may not know I basically took a long time off from running. Almost every run I went on this whole year I did not want to do, and it got to point with some many things going on I just stopped. I needed a reset so to speak. Now I never regretted the runs I did make, but I was not finding much joy in it over the last several months. Well, yesterday afternoon I finally laced up the shoes again for the first time since July 7. The run was not a far one at all, in fact only 1.5 miles. Once I was done I finally got the great feeling you get from running again! My accomplishment wasnt anything amazing as far as pace or distance, but I believe I have found the joy of running again. I hope to never lose that feeling again and hope to continue with my pursuit of running and all of the benefits it brings.



Reading this makes me so happy!! I'm so glad you finally found that great feeling again!



cavepig said:


> Oh oh, I haven't answered much  this year on this thread but I really can answer this one - Today's run I wish I did not run! I wiped out bad, scraped up palm, elbow, kness, road burn on my leg and sprained both arms!  My rib is bruised a little & neck slightly sore. And my run got cut way short...priorities you know, ha! Apparently, I don't know how to tuck & roll well, oops!



Oh no! I hope you have a quick and easy recovery. Rest and get better.

In other news...
I'm feeling good about my race on Sunday. There was a time when I thought I was going to have to DNS because of scheduling garbage, but now it looks like there's a 95% chance I'm doing it. I think the 60:00 goal is a little ambitious, but I'm keeping it and hoping I surprise myself (I did in my last few races).
I went to pick up my race stuff today. Looks like a crew-neck shirt, which I'm not in love with, but whatever. We'll see how I feel when I run in it. (Not at the race. At some later date. I'm DisneyBounding as Remy for the race.)
Oh, and I also picked these up: (sorry about my ankle)
 
That's the New Balance Fresh Foam Zante NYRR Five Borough Bronx Edition (not sure if that's the actual name). I think I mentioned that I was looking for a lighter shoe (I know I was thinking it) ... I bought one.
Bonus points to anyone who can figure out why I bought these.
Hint: I'm not from The Bronx (for those of you who don't know, I'm from Queens, home of the Mets), but I was there in July and may go back later this month.


----------



## Miranda

opusone said:


> I might be too late, but it really doesn't matter because I was going to suggest exactly what you plan to do.  On the track, I turn off the auto-lap feature if anything will be 1600m or longer.  Otherwise, the watch will often lap before I get done with 4 laps.  Since you know the exact distance of a lap, you are better off (more accurate) using manual laps.  However, remember that only lane 1 is exactly 400m, so try to perform your fast 400s as close to the inside lane as possible.  For warm-up, cool down, and recovery runs, I usually run in lane 3+ depending on how crowded the track is.


That was what I did. 

That was my first track workout since HS, 20+ years ago!  OOOOF!

We ended up doing 1x400, 3x800, 1x400 and we were supposed to speed up... or at least just not slow down significantly.  I felt like I was getting a lot slower, because I couldn't do any of them without stopping to walk (a few times during the 800's) but I surprised myself and even with walking managed to do 2:30, 5:37, 5:42, 5:40, 2:31.  A lot more even than I would have expected!   Everyone else did 800's for recovery after the 800's and the last 400, but I only did 400 because I ended up walking most of them so I was finishing up my 400 just before they were finishing 800.  Between the 1600 warm up, plus I walked a mile from my house to the track, and then the mile back home, I ended up with 6.25 miles total on the night!


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever wished you did not go on a run?



Not really.  I will be the cliche and say the runs I regret are the ones I didn't do.  If I am feeling especially crappy or unmotivated, I give myself permission to bail after a certain few miles.  I almost ALWAYS feel better and do the original plan.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> That's the New Balance Fresh Foam Zante NYRR Five Borough Bronx Edition (not sure if that's the actual name). I think I mentioned that I was looking for a lighter shoe (I know I was thinking it) ... I bought one.
> Bonus points to anyone who can figure out why I bought these.
> Hint: I'm not from The Bronx (for those of you who don't know, I'm from Queens, home of the Mets), but I was there in July and may go back later this month.


As a Met's fan [there I said it and I feel better......well not really] and the fact that they are on the verge of a subway series sweep from the their cross-town rivals, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the pinstripe design, not to mention the prominent "N" gives the shoe that New York Yankee look?  In other sport's fan disclosure news I'm also a Jet's fan......


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I regretted running several days with unaccountable pain in my foot that turned out to be a nail through the sole of my shoe. Actually I regretted the stupidity that prevented me from seeing the problem despite examining my shoe multiple times.


----------



## DVCFan1994

SarahDisney said:


> Oh, and I also picked these up: (sorry about my ankle)
> View attachment 262355
> That's the New Balance Fresh Foam Zante NYRR Five Borough Bronx Edition (not sure if that's the actual name). I think I mentioned that I was looking for a lighter shoe (I know I was thinking it) ... I bought one.
> Bonus points to anyone who can figure out why I bought these.
> Hint: I'm not from The Bronx (for those of you who don't know, I'm from Queens, home of the Mets), but I was there in July and may go back later this month.



I have the Boston Redsox (Fenway) edition of those shoes. I absolutely love them.  I wear them on runs up to about 6 or 7 miles, and wear them around casually a lot.  They are the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned, but around 6 or 7 miles for me I feel like I need a bit more support.  They are the lightest shoes I've ever run in, so I'm hoping with time I can tolerate them for greater distances.


----------



## cavepig

FredtheDuck said:


> That's terrible! Hope you have a quick and easy recovery.


 


Dis5150 said:


> Ugh, I'm sooo sorry!  I hope you heal quickly!


 


Disney at Heart said:


> So sorry to hear.  I hope you heal quickly and get back on the road!


 


SarahDisney said:


> Oh no! I hope you have a quick and easy recovery. Rest and get better.


 
Thanks all! Showering, dressing and opening things is so difficult, so if anyone ever wants to know how not to fall, that was the way, although I doubt anyway is a good way really!


----------



## Wendy98

This story has me fired up today.  As someone who has been catcalled among other things while running, it angers me that anyone says women runners are "just asking for it" based on what they are wearing.
https://laotongpride.com/leopard-shouldnt-change-spots/


----------



## ZellyB

SarahDisney said:


> Yes, when I wake up obscenely early to go running. Also ... when I get my credit card bill after making running-related charges.
> If we're talking about specific runs and not just running in general ... I don't know that I've ever wished I hadn't gone for a run, but I have had a run where I wished I had cut it short early in the run. A few months ago I had a 9 mile run where my knee was in incredible pain by mile 2, but I just kept running. It messed up my knee for weeks, and that was not a good time for me to be in so much pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Reading this makes me so happy!! I'm so glad you finally found that great feeling again!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! I hope you have a quick and easy recovery. Rest and get better.
> 
> In other news...
> I'm feeling good about my race on Sunday. There was a time when I thought I was going to have to DNS because of scheduling garbage, but now it looks like there's a 95% chance I'm doing it. I think the 60:00 goal is a little ambitious, but I'm keeping it and hoping I surprise myself (I did in my last few races).
> I went to pick up my race stuff today. Looks like a crew-neck shirt, which I'm not in love with, but whatever. We'll see how I feel when I run in it. (Not at the race. At some later date. I'm DisneyBounding as Remy for the race.)
> Oh, and I also picked these up: (sorry about my ankle)
> View attachment 262355
> That's the New Balance Fresh Foam Zante NYRR Five Borough Bronx Edition (not sure if that's the actual name). I think I mentioned that I was looking for a lighter shoe (I know I was thinking it) ... I bought one.
> Bonus points to anyone who can figure out why I bought these.
> Hint: I'm not from The Bronx (for those of you who don't know, I'm from Queens, home of the Mets), but I was there in July and may go back later this month.





PCFriar80 said:


> As a Met's fan [there I said it and I feel better......well not really] and the fact that they are on the verge of a subway series sweep from the their cross-town rivals, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the pinstripe design, not to mention the prominent "N" gives the shoe that New York Yankee look?  In other sport's fan disclosure news I'm also a Jet's fan......



I can confirm from a recent post she made on my running journal that she is, in fact, a "hardcore Yankees fan".  You beat me to it, but I also figured the pinstripes were the giveaway.


----------



## ZellyB

Wendy98 said:


> This story has me fired up today.  As someone who has been catcalled among other things while running, it angers me that anyone says women runners are "just asking for it" based on what they are wearing.
> https://laotongpride.com/leopard-shouldnt-change-spots/



Wow.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Wendy98 said:


> This story has me fired up today.  As someone who has been catcalled among other things while running, it angers me that anyone says women runners are "just asking for it" based on what they are wearing.
> https://laotongpride.com/leopard-shouldnt-change-spots/



Infuriating!


----------



## LSUlakes

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> On an unrelated note, I just found out my husband is taking some clients to Houston to see the LSU vs. BYU game in a couple of weeks. I think we all know who will win that game! I love my Cougar football, but they are definitely not in the same league as LSU



I wouldn't say its a sure win for the Tigers just yet. We have some serious depth problems on the offensive line and are just an injury or two away from big problems there. We are starting a lot of young kids in key positions. Also worth mentioning is yall have a game the week before to work out the kinks. Add all of that with a new coach and OC and it could get interesting. Turn it around some though, and our offense should be a whole new scheme with more passing and a group who feels like they have something to prove this year. It could be a 14-10 type of game or a 35-3 game. Im not sure to be honest. I hope he has a great time at the game though. It's going to be a late one with kickoff at 8:30PM CDT.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Who is ready for cooler temps and fall races?!?!

ATTQOTD: I absolutely love the season change and for all it means is coming! Running in temps below 70 is going to be awesome! Also noticed our area is adding a new 10k race in December. The finish line is in Tiger Stadium aka Death Valley!


----------



## Ariel484

Wendy98 said:


> This story has me fired up today.  As someone who has been catcalled among other things while running, it angers me that anyone says women runners are "just asking for it" based on what they are wearing.
> https://laotongpride.com/leopard-shouldnt-change-spots/


"*It is not my responsibility to choose a race outfit or workout apparel to deter the temptation of men. The length of my shorts is not an indication of interest, invitation or consent."
*
YEP!! Her response was excellent.

Tiny soapbox moment: can we just go ahead and start teaching young boys how to control themselves and respect women, rather than placing the blame on women and girls? It's 2017 people!! kthx.

Also, if I had her legs, I would 100% dress like that every day.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is ready for cooler temps and fall races?!?!


ME! I am not a good summer runner. Heat, humidity, blazing sun and I don't always get along. I still do it, but I always feel better about my running in the fall / spring vs the struggle of summer. Those less than ideal conditions only make you stronger though, right? haha!


----------



## JulieODC

I am so ready for fall weather! DH and I were just chatting about being "over" summer and ready for fall!


----------



## SheHulk

cavepig said:


> Thanks all! Showering, dressing and opening things is so difficult, so if anyone ever wants to know how not to fall, that was the way, although I doubt anyway is a good way really!


Oh! Sorry


----------



## SheHulk

Wendy98 said:


> This story has me fired up today.  As someone who has been catcalled among other things while running, it angers me that anyone says women runners are "just asking for it" based on what they are wearing.
> https://laotongpride.com/leopard-shouldnt-change-spots/


I swear some people are purposefully ignorant on social media just to get a rise out of people. Why else would he say something like that? Not only is it a terrible thing to say about her but also about the guys that are running behind her.


----------



## ZellyB

SO ready for fall.  It's my favorite season anyway and when you combine it with cooler temps and fall races, it just makes it awesome.  Although I'm probably jinxing myself, but August temps have been unseasonably cooler, so that's been amazing for the normal dog days of summer.


----------



## SheHulk

Ariel484 said:


> "*It is not my responsibility to choose a race outfit or workout apparel to deter the temptation of men. The length of my shorts is not an indication of interest, invitation or consent."
> *
> YEP!! Her response was excellent.
> 
> Tiny soapbox moment: can we just go ahead and start teaching young boys how to control themselves and respect women, rather than placing the blame on women and girls? It's 2017 people!! kthx.
> 
> Also, if I had her legs, I would 100% dress like that every day.


Heck, I sometimes dress like her and I *don't* have her legs


----------



## ZellyB

SheHulk said:


> I swear some people are purposefully ignorant on social media just to get a rise out of people. Why else would he say something like that? Not only is it a terrible thing to say about her but also about the guys that are running behind her.



Really good point.  I would think men would also find a remark like that insulting.  Seriously?  You are also saying that men have no control of themselves and the sight of a woman's legs are just too much for them to handle?  In this day, it's just astounding that anybody still thinks this way.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Wendy98 said:


> This story has me fired up today.  As someone who has been catcalled among other things while running, it angers me that anyone says women runners are "just asking for it" based on what they are wearing.
> https://laotongpride.com/leopard-shouldnt-change-spots/


Ugh that is just so maddening. I teach church classes to 12-17 year old girls, and I always feel the need to stress that they are not responsible for the bad behavior of boys!  I hate the guilt we (as a society) put on women.  I hate being cat called on a run (happy to say that as I get older, it happens less and less- HA!), but at least now I know it is a reflection on them and not me!

ATTQOTD: Fall is definitely my favorite season to run in.  Already, our morning are getting a bit cooler and it is most definitely welcome for this runner!


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  Heavens yes.  I am in Massachusetts, so my definition of heat is probably different than you southerners, but this has been a rough summer for me climate wise.  I think its because the last few summers on my early runs the humidity has not been as much of a factor.  I actually like warm weather as a rule, but the humidity on runs is what gets me.  I had a nice dry and cool 8 mile run this morning, I was actually chilly walking to the point I always start at, and it really made me long for fall, which I generally do not do.  Too bad those conditions won't stick around for my 17 miler Sunday, instead it looks to be warm and humid with a slight chance of a shower.


----------



## Ariel484

SheHulk said:


> I swear some people are purposefully ignorant on social media just to get a rise out of people. Why else would he say something like that? Not only is it a terrible thing to say about her but also about the guys that are running behind her.





ZellyB said:


> Really good point.  I would think men would also find a remark like that insulting.  Seriously?  You are also saying that men have no control of themselves and the sight of a woman's legs are just too much for them to handle?  In this day, it's just astounding that anybody still thinks this way.


I took a peek at his Facebook profile...not a fan.  He's a big ol' troll (one of the nicest words I can use to describe him)!

We are all Harry Potter fans here, yes?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is ready for cooler temps and fall races?!?!




Only downside is back to school


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Been ready for about a month now.  I think Houston set a record this morning for warmest low temperature for the date, and maybe ever.


----------



## roxymama

Wendy98 said:


> This story has me fired up today.  As someone who has been catcalled among other things while running, it angers me that anyone says women runners are "just asking for it" based on what they are wearing.
> https://laotongpride.com/leopard-shouldnt-change-spots/



UGH!   

Saying that women "get assaulted" is backwards.   A man chooses to assault her. And yet this commentor did not say "this is why men assault women."  He said that this is why women "get assaulted."  It's the attacker's choice. It's his decision to be a criminal and commit a crime, it's not the woman's job to fix anything about anything she is doing.  

Keep wearing your lightweight running clothes ladies, and guys please keep respecting us (not aimed at anyone here...just aimed at the universe.)


----------



## LSUlakes

Has anyone heard of a guy named Tyler Conroy? He makes YouTube videos, and some of which he sings his order to Taco Bell to the tune of Disney songs. Here is one he has done to the tune of Part of Your World. He has several others that I found to be funny. 




gjramsey said:


> ATTQOTD:  Been ready for about a month now.  I think Houston set a record this morning for warmest low temperature for the date, and maybe ever.



How warm was it? 85+... We have been lucky in the Baton Rouge area because it has rained nearly every afternoon and the cloud cover stays until sunset. So instead of being 95+ around 4-5 PM is 80-85. Not to bad for us.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Yes!!!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is ready for cooler temps and fall races?!?!



SO READY FOR FALL & COOLER TEMPS!!! (The all caps are necessary.) Now being ready for my fall race? Umm.. getting there? 



Wendy98 said:


> This story has me fired up today. As someone who has been catcalled among other things while running, it angers me that anyone says women runners are "just asking for it" based on what they are wearing.
> https://laotongpride.com/leopard-shouldnt-change-spots/



This disgusts me. I commend this woman for eloquently presenting this issue and bringing awareness to a terrible, but common mentality. 



Ariel484 said:


> I took a peek at his Facebook profile...not a fan. He's a big ol' troll (one of the nicest words I can use to describe him)!
> 
> We are all Harry Potter fans here, yes?



"Thought you ought to know..." *faints*


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Me, me, me!!! So over this heat and humidity! It was also so hot here this morning (real feel 85 with 94% humidity at 7:00am!). I am also so over the TM for my afternoon runs but it has been "feels like" 105 or more every day this week (when it wasn't storming with lightning!). Bring on Fall!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I can't stand the heat, but I can't stay out of the kitchen and not run all summer! Toooootally ready for fall and in fact I prefer winter running to summer running


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I'd love for it to still be summer hot weather while I'm not running and then magically cool Fall weather while I'm running.  That would be ideal!


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: I *HATE* hot weather and dread summer. I've been ready for fall (and winter and yes snow) since the first day it went above 80 in the spring. BRING IT ON!


----------



## PrincessV

Wendy98 said:


> This story has me fired up today.  As someone who has been catcalled among other things while running, it angers me that anyone says women runners are "just asking for it" based on what they are wearing.
> https://laotongpride.com/leopard-shouldnt-change-spots/


Rape culture at its "finest." Disgusting! Her rebuttal was spot-on.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is ready for cooler temps and fall races?!?!


ATTQOTD: What is this mythical "Fall" of which you speak? I can no longer recall any such thing... Aug. and Sept. is the worst of the worst summer heat here: I'm west of Tampa, sandwiched between the Gulf (which is HOT) and Tampa Bay (even HOTTER), where the heat and humidity gets trapped like a bubble so it never really cools overnight. My "low" the other day was 82, with a Feels Like of 90 - at 5:30am. I'm more than ready fr a break... but that won't come until Oct. at the earliest, and then only a slight decrease in discomfort. I didn't get anything resembling "cool" until late Dec. the last two years, so it'll probably be a while... ~sigh~



Ariel484 said:


> Tiny soapbox moment: can we just go ahead and start teaching young boys how to control themselves and respect women, rather than placing the blame on women and girls? It's 2017 people!! kthx.


You betcha! Doing my job with my teen boy.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I wish fall was more of the year.   Like winter can be December and maybe a couple weeks of January, then spring and summer could be like a month or 2 each, and then the rest of the year is fall.


----------



## Ariel484

PrincessV said:


> You betcha! Doing my job with my teen boy.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD:  Meeee!!! It won't happen here until late October though.  Right now I'm dealing with real feels of 90+ on my runs (even at 7 AM) and 95% humidity.    My 16 miler this weekend was in the 100s (part my fault for starting later).  Hopefully all this sweating with pay off in the fall.


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> How warm was it? 85+... We have been lucky in the Baton Rouge area because it has rained nearly every afternoon and the cloud cover stays until sunset. So instead of being 95+ around 4-5 PM is 80-85. Not to bad for us.



84 at 4am, dewpoint was 78.....My socks were soaked after just 6 miles.  The dome of high pressure has been right over us, so most of the rain is happening in a circle around us.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  I'd love for it to still be summer hot weather while I'm not running and then magically cool Fall weather while I'm running.  That would be ideal!



You need to pay someone to drive a golf cart in front of you with a fan and a mister


----------



## PrincessV

gjramsey said:


> 84 at 4am, dewpoint was 78.....My socks were soaked after just 6 miles.  The dome of high pressure has been right over us, so most of the rain is happening in a circle around us.


I feel for you - that's about what I've got going here, too, and it's misery!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: This is a tough one for me. I love summer because I love being able to spend time on the lake, but I do not care for running in the summer. That being said, I still can't seem to manage to get my butt out of bed before work to run, so I end up running at the hottest part of the day. Maybe one day I will get it together!


----------



## opusone

Ariel484 said:


> "*It is not my responsibility to choose a race outfit or workout apparel to deter the temptation of men. The length of my shorts is not an indication of interest, invitation or consent."
> *
> YEP!! Her response was excellent.
> 
> Tiny soapbox moment: can we just go ahead and start teaching young boys how to control themselves and respect women, rather than placing the blame on women and girls? It's 2017 people!! kthx.
> 
> Also, if I had her legs, I would 100% dress like that every day.



Banks make their lobbies nice and inviting, but that in no way is a summons or offer for someone to rob the bank.


----------



## cavepig

SheHulk said:


> Oh! Sorry


Thanks!  I was able to do 4 miles of run/walk today very easy, easier than washing my hair but it will take awhile to heal and trust myself!

While I love Fall temps for running, it's just thinking it's one step closer to cold winter so it's a love/hate relationship with Fall weather I have.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:

In one word... Yes!


In regards to the discussion about the article in response to the post from misogynist man.  Thank you for sharing.  As the father of two girls, husband to my wife, son of my mother and friend of many women; this guy's comments have no place in the world today and reflects how far we still need to go! It was very inspiring to read so many thoughts of support to ending rape culture.  As a man I hope I am doing my part.

How many times will I say this thread is so awesome!  I am sure many more!


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> You need to pay someone to drive a golf cart in front of you with a fan and a mister



You're hired.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I'm of two minds about this: I love fall, and I love the cooler weather that comes with it. I will love my weekend long runs. But, it's starting to be dark when I leave on my runs in the morning until about half way through them. I don't see so well in the dark, and I run on some busy streets and worry that others (in cars) also don't see so well in the dark. And soon after that will come cold and ice, which is also not my favorite.


----------



## Wendy98

Ariel484 said:


> I took a peek at his Facebook profile...not a fan.  He's a big ol' troll (one of the nicest words I can use to describe him)!
> 
> We are all Harry Potter fans here, yes?



I looked at his profile also.  Ugh, not someone I would associate with IRL.



KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: This is a tough one for me. I love summer because I love being able to spend time on the lake, but I do not care for running in the summer. That being said, I still can't seem to manage to get my butt out of bed before work to run, so I end up running at the hottest part of the day. Maybe one day I will get it together!



Yep, I have chosen sleep over cooler running mist of the summer.  Then I am cursing myself later in the day.  Then I repeat it the next day and the next.



cavepig said:


> Thanks!  I was able to do 4 miles of run/walk today very easy, easier than washing my hair but it will take awhile to heal and trust myself!
> 
> While I love Fall temps for running, it's just thinking it's one step closer to cold winter so it's a love/hate relationship with Fall weather I have.



That first really crisp fall run--feels like coming back from altitude training or getting to run downhill after 3 months of uphill.  The effort feels so easy and the smells of fall so good.  I like fall, but also dread it some.  It is the Sunday of seasons and you know what's after Sunday.


----------



## Ariel484

Wendy98 said:


> I looked at his profile also.  Ugh, not someone I would associate with IRL.


For real.  He's gross.


----------



## Ariel484

opusone said:


> Banks make their lobbies nice and inviting, but that in no way is a summons or offer for someone to rob the bank.


Right???


----------



## Chaitali

FredtheDuck said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm of two minds about this: I love fall, and I love the cooler weather that comes with it. I will love my weekend long runs. But, it's starting to be dark when I leave on my runs in the morning until about half way through them. I don't see so well in the dark, and I run on some busy streets and worry that others (in cars) also don't see so well in the dark. And soon after that will come cold and ice, which is also not my favorite.



Yep, I agree with FredtheDuck.  I've been slogging through Summer runs and have gotten to the point that I'm ok with them.  But I feel like just as I've gotten used to it it's going to start getting cold again.  And I love Fall but hate Winter.  I've also been enjoying the extra hours of daylight to be able to run in the morning before work.  I'm going to have to get some sort of light solution to be able to keep running before work since I'm going to be training for my first full marathon (Disney!).  But at this point, I'm actually just trying to enjoy the rest of the Summer


----------



## roxymama

Wendy98 said:


> It is the Sunday of seasons and you know what's after Sunday.



This is the best thing I've read all day.  I'm going to use this phrase IRL.  It's so true (especially in the midwest)!


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is ready for cooler temps and fall races?!?!



Very ready.  I'd just like another break in humidity like we had here a couple weeks back.  Fall usually helps out on this part.  Most summer early mornings here it's low to mid-70s, so that part isn't too bad.  But humidity is usually very high, and this morning was another day of 100% humidity for my hard workout.  But this makes us stronger for fall racing, right?


----------



## PrincessMickey

Wendy98 said:


> This story has me fired up today.  As someone who has been catcalled among other things while running, it angers me that anyone says women runners are "just asking for it" based on what they are wearing.
> https://laotongpride.com/leopard-shouldnt-change-spots/



I love how she responded! I work with inmates every day and the one thing most have in common is they always blame everyone else for their actions. Until they can take responsibility for their actions and decisions they will continue to commit crimes and will continue to come back and visit me. I'll lecture them and go mom on them but most of them will never learn. It's a hard lesson to learn as an adult and unfortunately it's something their parents didn't teach them. The best thing we can do for our kids is teach them these lessons and parent them and not be their best friends; doing everything for them, making every decision for them, etc.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is ready for cooler temps and fall races?!?!



I can't wait for the cooler temps. I work swing shift so unless I force myself to get up way too early to run I tend to skip my runs. I'm starting to get cranky from lack of sleep and/or no runs. My kids went back to school today so I know it's just around the corner.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

*QOTD: *Who is ready for cooler temps and fall races?!?!

We've had the high lows here in Alabama, too. (Did that make sense?) But, like Baton Rouge, we're getting tons of rain and I don't think we've gotten above 92 all summer, which is unusual. Staying out of the sun has been priority one, but the pre-dawn air is so thick it's ridiculous. Last summer, we got our runs in at the gym. This summer (since I'm running 6 days instead of 3-4) I decided to bite the bullet and get up early. (5:30 normal, 5:00 for long runs).

BUT... I'm curious to find out what my paces will be based on similar effort when the temps come down. Every run is money in the bank, right?

Re: the second half of the question... Fall Races! Yes, let's get out there! I've only got the one, Marine Corps Marathon, and I'm very excited because the training has gone well, but I'm also getting nervous. This will be the first race where I've made specific goals, and put in monstrous (for me) miles to reach those goals. And I'm just passing half way there.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DW has a torn meniscus, which will require surgery in mid-September.  @LSUlakes , can you please delete her 10/15 Hershey Half Marathon?  I told her we WILL get her 1/4 zip long-sleeve top and bib, and she can use them as inspiration.  Surgeon says she'll be cleared to begin running again 4 week; 6 weeks at the most.  We've started to talk about her new goal being Dark Side Half.

She has so enjoyed participating in the DIS and this thread recently.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@LSUlakes please add PaDisneyCouple MR for 9/23  YRDC Half Marathon (2:15/NA). 

My main goal race this fall is the Hershey Half, which is 3 weeks after this race.  I plan to use it as a supported training run, and begin my taper afterwards. 

They say they're a cup free run; my first of this concept.  Anybody have feedback on hydra pouches?  They'll have them for $10 at the race.  I have my own water gear I can carry already. 

And Max, the professional (retired) runner in the family, just gave me some silly speed running around the back yard.  At over 13, he is slowing down, but the look on his face screamed "happy"


----------



## ZellyB

PaDisneyCouple said:


> DW has a torn meniscus, which will require surgery in mid-September.  @LSUlakes , can you please delete her 10/15 Hershey Half Marathon?  I told her we WILL get her 1/4 zip long-sleeve top and bib, and she can use them as inspiration.  Surgeon says she'll be cleared to begin running again 4 week; 6 weeks at the most.  We've started to talk about her new goal being Dark Side Half.
> 
> She has so enjoyed participating in the DIS and this thread recently.



Oh no.  I'm so sorry to hear this.  i hope her surgery goes well and her recovery is swift!


----------



## SarahDisney

PCFriar80 said:


> As a Met's fan [there I said it and I feel better......well not really] and the fact that they are on the verge of a subway series sweep from the their cross-town rivals, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the pinstripe design, not to mention the prominent "N" gives the shoe that New York Yankee look?  In other sport's fan disclosure news I'm also a Jet's fan......



The N is for New Balance, but ... yep, it's the pinstripes.
(Full disclosure: I was a Mets far as a young child)
(Other Full Disclosure: I am also a Jets fan. My favorite Sundays are the ones where the Jets manage to somehow (probably accidentally) win.)



DVCFan1994 said:


> I have the Boston Redsox (Fenway) edition of those shoes. I absolutely love them.  I wear them on runs up to about 6 or 7 miles, and wear them around casually a lot.  They are the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned, but around 6 or 7 miles for me I feel like I need a bit more support.  They are the lightest shoes I've ever run in, so I'm hoping with time I can tolerate them for greater distances.



I bought them specifically as shorter run shoes - planning to max out at around 5 miles with them. Good to know that they're comfy - they felt good in-store, but I haven't run in them yet.



Wendy98 said:


> This story has me fired up today.  As someone who has been catcalled among other things while running, it angers me that anyone says women runners are "just asking for it" based on what they are wearing.
> https://laotongpride.com/leopard-shouldnt-change-spots/



I can, in fact, confirm that scum will be scum no matter what a person wears. I changed part of my long run route because I was uncomfortable about having been approached several times over the course of a few weeks. And I wear long sleeves, knee-length skirts, and capris or pants.
Agreed with everyone who said that we need to teach boys to respect women (and thank you to the parents here who are doing that with their kids!)



ZellyB said:


> I can confirm from a recent post she made on my running journal that she is, in fact, a "hardcore Yankees fan".  You beat me to it, but I also figured the pinstripes were the giveaway.



Yep. I saw the pinstripes and said "must try."



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is ready for cooler temps and fall races?!?!


Sorta.
I'm definitely excited for cooler weather.
I'm not excited for the sun to come up later. Right now I have to be home from my run by 7 to be ready to leave the house on time (and that's if I pick out my clothing and make my lunch the night before), which means leaving the house by 6:15 the latest. For the next week or two that will be fine, but we're very close to the point where it's too dark for me to be comfortable going out that early. Which means either running on my lunch break (which means coming back to school a little gross and sweaty ... although I'll be a little less gross as it gets cooler) or running after I get home at 7:30 (possibly later if I stay to study, which I will likely do at least a few nights a week). So basically ... in a few weeks getting my runs in will be almost impossible. I might be running on the treadmill at 10pm, which I'm not thrilled about.
Can we get fall weather with summer sunrise/sunset times?

I'm uncertain about fall races. I know I want to do my Turkey Trot again. I was thinking of a labor day race (I know, not fall) and a race in October, but I need to figure out if my schedule will allow for it. Based on some stuff I have going on, I may have to be mostly race-free until January.


----------



## StarGirl11

I am on cloud 9 right now. With me returning to Denver I was expecting my pace to slow a bit while I readjusted to the elevation. What do I do? Do my first 5 miler in under an hour in over a year. 10 miler I will be running with my water (forgot to bring my camelback with me) so it will give me a better idea of what my pace for the half on the 26th will be. But...I think there's a chance I might at least equal my old PR half time if not better it if the trend keeps up. 

The decision to register for Big Sur despite having yet to run a sub 6 marathon (that's the main goal for Chicago) is looking better and better. 

@PaDisneyCouple so sorry to hear about the torn muscle. Hope surgery and recovery goes well.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Yes and no. The heat and humidity here is awful, but I just kind of get used to it. I would rather have the longer days. And I would rather have the hottest day of the year, rather than the coldest day of the year.

Funny that you should ask this question today. I track this every year: our average high temperature started to go down today, meaning we are over (on average) the hottest part of the year. Don't get me wrong, we still have 5 weeks before it gets to be nice. 

October is the month that makes running worthwhile!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*ATTQOTD:* I am definitely ready for fall! Relatively speaking this summer hasn't been too bad, especially compared to what those of you down south get, but I am not a fan of summer running and am looking forward to cooler temps. A couple weeks ago we had a morning in the upper 50s and that just felt amazing. Along with what it means for running, I also just love fall all around. 

My big planned race for fall is in mid-October and I am looking forward to it. Although I missed a week of training due to being on vacation so I've got to get back on track. I went out for 3.5 miles yesterday and fortunately that went pretty well (probably because while I didn't do any running, I was still active on the trip from lots of walking).


----------



## StarGirl11

ATTNQOTD: So ready for cooler weather. And not so much humidity. I swear the apt gym in Reston needs to install a dehumidifier I walked out of my 15k on Sunday looking like I had stepped out of the shower. I shouldn't look like that when I just ran inside, outside yes, inside no. Fall and Spring are my favorite time to race can't wait for the cooler temps.


----------



## keahgirl8

PaDisneyCouple said:


> DW has a torn meniscus, which will require surgery in mid-September.  @LSUlakes , can you please delete her 10/15 Hershey Half Marathon?  I told her we WILL get her 1/4 zip long-sleeve top and bib, and she can use them as inspiration.  Surgeon says she'll be cleared to begin running again 4 week; 6 weeks at the most.  We've started to talk about her new goal being Dark Side Half.
> 
> She has so enjoyed participating in the DIS and this thread recently.



Oh no!  Hoping for a speedy recovery for her!

*ATTQOTD:  *YES!  I am looking forward to be able to run whenever I want during the day.  I can't stand the heat, so I'm on the treadmill if I have to run late in the day.


----------



## jmasgat

Just because it''s Friday, I'm in Michigan and it's an obscure not-really holiday........

It's National Bad Poetry Day, Callooh Callay!
So Naturally, I have something to say....

I strapped on my Garmin, laced on my shoes
and ran over to Woodward to watch Dream cars Cruise.
At Dairy Deluxe made a quick water stop, 
then onward I ran, quick wave to a cop.
Past Mustangs, Camaros, and the odd GTO
all setting up for tomorrow's big show.
Five miles in total, there and back.
Now a shower, more coffee and a protein-filled snack.
This short poem is over-- happily you'll agree.
But who's next to take over the rhyming from me?
(Or poem style of your choice
After all, it's your voice)


----------



## MissLiss279

Here's my poor attempt:

Meeting friends for a morning long run
Hopefully there will be lots of fun
Out and around the park
To the turn around mark
Then back home to eat food by the ton


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I'll be the outlier and say I'd like the warm weather to continue for awhile. It can only help me prepare better for the Wineglass Marathon in October. Of course, come October it had better be cool!


----------



## FredtheDuck

I ran outside this morning after a week on the ‘mill
Excited to go somewhere, even though it meant hills
Out before 5:30 AM but it was still quite dark
And I immediately worried I’d trip and fall on this lark
Indeed, I did my four miles without falling on my face
Even though I completely botched today’s training pace
I was taken aback by the wet heat during this run
This, despite the fact that I was out before the sun
I’m hoping tomorrow’s seven-miler will feel better
But really, there’s not much I can do about the weather


----------



## ZellyB

I'm more of a haiku girl.  So in honor of our last QOTD:

Running is so fun
Sweating in heat is not
Please bring on the fall


----------



## mrsg00fy

StarGirl11 said:


> ATTNQOTD: So ready for cooler weather. And not so much humidity. I swear the apt gym in Reston needs to install a dehumidifier I walked out of my 15k on Sunday looking like I had stepped out of the shower. I shouldn't look like that when I just ran inside, outside yes, inside no. Fall and Spring are my favorite time to race can't wait for the cooler temps.



Oh I am so with you on the humidity! Tired of the 95% and up early in the morning. But cooler temps are just around the corner and I can't wait. 

It doesn't surprise me that you'd be soaked after 15k indoors. I do most of my training on a treadmill and I cool that room to 68 degrees. I am absolutely soaked after any run over 6 miles. I mean Shoes, socks, shorts. Everything. The family runs for the hills when I emerge from that room!


----------



## TheHamm

I get out the door before I can complain about the dark
GO! Around the corner to the park!
The never ending construction site full of rocks,
I am so glad I got those new socks.
Pass the stadium, round the bend
It is only 2.5 miles, but I am dreaming of the end!
Just enjoy the silence as the students are not yet here
Soon all the houses will have pong tables for beer.
Only visible is that sliver of the moon
The beautiful pink sky will be gone soon.
Three more lamp posts- 
My house is so close!
Finally this run
IT IS DONE!

Ugh, now I have to get ready for work.


----------



## Nole95

Bring on fall.  My 8 mile run this morning was tough.  Hot and very humid.  Looked like I had been swimming by the time I was done.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Speaking of getting dark earlier...

 Unofficial QOTD: Anyone traveling for the eclipse? Excited or sick of hearing about it?


----------



## jmasgat

run.minnie.miles said:


> Speaking of getting dark earlier...
> 
> Unofficial QOTD: Anyone traveling for the eclipse? Excited or sick of hearing about it?



Well, I have a hotel booked for Sunday night outside Knoxville, TN (with liberal cancellation policy).  It would be the dog and I driving 575 miles each way--after doing my Sunday long run.  I just don't know if I'm going to do it or not.


----------



## Chaitali

Not traveling anywhere that I can see the total solar eclipse.  But it's around 80% where I live so I'm planning to take a half day off work and go to a local park with my husband to see what we can see.  The park is having a viewing party with eclipse glasses and "other viewing devices."


----------



## StarGirl11

I am traveling for the eclipse. Leave Sunday morning to go to Casper and come home Tuesday. Thankfully my long run is Saturday. Since I am not expecting much in the way of being able to work out.


----------



## ZellyB

Not traveling.  We are in something like a 93% range which is close enough for my taste.  They are already warning people here about a "travel apocalypse" for this weekend and Monday.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

My hometown is in the center of the "path of totality" (perhaps the most annoying phrase of the entire ordeal), so we are making 6 hr trek west to visit. My sister is coming and Mom said we will be able to see it from their patio, so no crowds. I'm looking forward to a fun family weekend more than the actual event. I'm a little worried about traffic though- they are warning the town to expect up to 60k visitors, which is way more than double the population.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTUOQOTD: We're in the 99% totality area. I took the day off so that someone doesn't schedule me for a meeting at that time. I'm excited, although it's supposed to be cloudy here.

I like "path of totality". It sounds so serious, so final, so unambiguous.  I may even use it for my next marathon: 'Hi Honey, only 112 days till my 26.2 mile path of totality.' (Yes, my DW gets tired of me.)


----------



## PCFriar80

It will be only a matter of time before RunDisney changes POT from "proof of time" to  "path of totality"!


----------



## McNs

Answers to QOTDs sometimes I regret running while in the middle of one, especially those runs you never get in to the groove. Never regret after though, ALWAYS feel better for going for a run.

Coming in to spring, looking forward to warmer temps, less rain and more daylight. Weekend runs at the moment are the only ones with the sun up...

Hope you all enjoy the solar spectacle!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTUOQOTD: We're in the 99% totality area. I took the day off so that someone doesn't schedule me for a meeting at that time. I'm excited, although it's supposed to be cloudy here.
> 
> I like "path of totality". It sounds so serious, so final, so unambiguous.  I may even use it for my next marathon: 'Hi Honey, only 112 days till my 26.2 mile path of totality.' (Yes, my DW gets tired of me.)



This made me laugh! I think we could use "path of totality" as another way of saying running the tangents.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

run.minnie.miles said:


> Speaking of getting dark earlier...
> 
> Unofficial QOTD: Anyone traveling for the eclipse? Excited or sick of hearing about it?



ABSOLUTELY! Heading up to my alma mater (Sewanee) the night before, which is just outside the path, then driving up to a little town called Sparta, TN. They've got a Walmart there, so we're gunning for their parking lot (and bathrooms). We decided to stay an extra night in Sewanee to avoid the main traffic heading out and just relax. At least that's the main plan. If we have to move up or down the road to get away from some clouds, we'll play it by ear. The traffic and rush of people are going to really be something.

For folks who are close of the POT... Really consider driving in for it. I read an article by an astronomer that has seen several, as well as other phenomena of the skies, and he described it as like nothing else you will experience. Not see... experience. For comparison, he said the total eclipse is the most awe inspiring and at times emotional astronomical event one can see. Second place is the Northern Lights, which he said are neat. (And a 99% isn't the same.)


----------



## PrincessMickey

I'm taking Sunday and Monday off and my dad and I are going to make it a day trip to go to Casper, WY or slightly past depending on traffic. We are leaving way too early for my liking but I will sleep while he drives and hopefully avoid most of the rush.


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> Speaking of getting dark earlier...
> 
> Unofficial QOTD: Anyone traveling for the eclipse? Excited or sick of hearing about it?


I'm excited but it's supposed to be cloudy here on Monday.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

My PSA for the day: Doing your weekly long run in the mid-afternoon in August is not a good idea. Omg, I wanted to quit so bad. But I pushed through and got it done. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, right?

I feel like my mental game for running has improved so much over the past couple months. Last summer, I would have made every excuse in the book to not do today's run. It's going to be too hot, I'm too tired, etc. But I think about how I'd feel afterwards if I didn't go and I make myself do it. And I keep telling myself that it will be worth it. I can't wait to see the progress as I continue through my training plan.

In terms of the unofficial QOTD, I am not traveling to see the eclipse. It would be cool to be able to see the 100%, but I'm not enthusiastic enough to go out of my way.


----------



## Nole95

Taking tomorrow off, and we are also taking the kids out of school.  Even though we are in about 98% coverage, it's totality or bust for me.  We're heading about 90 minutes north to get the full effect.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I've got to be honest. I had no idea an eclipse was a big deal. I don't have any plans to view it because I don't have anything to protect my eyes. Just another day for me.


----------



## camaker

It's supposed to be 92+% at work. The site has purchased eclipse glasses and is planning an all hands viewing meeting.  Looking forward to it!

Keep your eyes out for unusual visual phenomena. Last time we had a total eclipse I was in middle school. The campus had a number of large trees and the leaves acted as filters, projecting hundreds, if not thousands, of images of the eclipse on the ground and sidewalks under the trees. It was an amazing site that I'll never forget!


----------



## JClimacus

A few days ago we were discussing beautiful places to run. My standard long run on Sunday involves a series of 5 mile loops starting at my house and running around a shopping mall. Scheduled for 20 this morning, I just couldn't stomach running through the mall parking lot 4 times, so I drove up to Newburyport and ran along the water and out to Plum Island. Here are some pics that show how nice it is:


----------



## roxymama

Catching up on the thread.  Love the poems.  Here's my sad attempt.

To run in the sun is not fun until I'm done and then I've won.

Re: the eclipse.  I'll be indoors working so no eclipse for me.  I'm "that mom" who is not allowing my kiddo to go outside with her class to watch them with the glasses.  Because I know my kid.  She hates wearing glasses for more than 30 seconds and after discussing it she really would like to"peak just a lil" because I brought up that she can't.  Sorry kiddo, maybe in 2029 or whenever the next one is.  She's 4 btw and stubborn.
We will watch online video that night.  (I'm clearly a party pooper)


----------



## Sailormoon2

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I feel like my mental game for running has improved so much over the past couple months.


Congratulations!! That is huge progress!


----------



## pixarmom

Back from Disney!  Super hot, but I was only walking with the kids (not running) so it seemed pretty easy overall!  Great stay at AKL, really enjoyed Pandora (even though I've only seen 30 minutes of the movie) and absolutely loved the new Music of Pixar Live (surprise!)  

@cavepig, same happened to me today.  Ouch!!!  Big fall, bit of an audience (including an "oh, oh, your knees!") and came back home with bloody hands and legs.

@JClimacus, beautiful photos!!

Also, hoping for some suggestions.  We're leaving for Maine this week and would like to run outside - any short run suggestions (3 miles or so) in Portland, Kennebunkport and Bar Harbor?


----------



## baxter24

Ran the Derek Davis Memorial 5k yesterday morning! The race has been put on by our local running club the past three years to honor Derek's memory. He was out running one morning with his wife and was hit by a car and killed. The main reason I did the race is because it is part of a series taking place in our town from now until November. It started and finished at an elementary school and ran through a very nice but hilly neighborhood (@camaker - was this in your neck of the woods???). I had planned on deciding if I was going to shoot for a PR after the first mile. The first mile was flat and then had a really long downhill and since I felt good so I decided to keep going instead of taking it easy. The second and third miles were very hilly but I ended up with a time of 28:38! It wasn't a PR but it was pretty close. I was happy with my time because I wasn't sure how I would do with the temp and humidity that morning. The only thing that stinks is that my watch said I ran 3.09 but I guess that's close enough right??

Eclipse question: Don't have any plans. My son's school bought glasses for everyone then realized they weren't NASA approved so they had to cancel it but they are live streaming it in his classroom. My other two will hopefully be napping during it which is a good thing because there is no way I would trust them to keep their glasses on.


----------



## JClimacus

pixarmom said:


> Also, hoping for some suggestions.  We're leaving for Maine this week and would like to run outside - any short run suggestions (3 miles or so) in Portland, Kennebunkport and Bar Harbor?



I was in Bar Harbor last August and the downtown area is a nice area to run in. Relatively flat and you get some good views of the water.


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> Ran the Derek Davis Memorial 5k yesterday morning! The race has been put on by our local running club the past three years to honor Derek's memory. He was out running one morning with his wife and was hit by a car and killed. The main reason I did the race is because it is part of a series taking place in our town from now until November. It started and finished at an elementary school and ran through a very nice but hilly neighborhood (@camaker - was this in your neck of the woods???). I had planned on deciding if I was going to shoot for a PR after the first mile. The first mile was flat and then had a really long downhill and since I felt good so I decided to keep going instead of taking it easy. The second and third miles were very hilly but I ended up with a time of 28:38! It wasn't a PR but it was pretty close. I was happy with my time because I wasn't sure how I would do with the temp and humidity that morning. The only thing that stinks is that my watch said I ran 3.09 but I guess that's close enough right??
> 
> Eclipse question: Don't have any plans. My son's school bought glasses for everyone then realized they weren't NASA approved so they had to cancel it but they are live streaming it in his classroom. My other two will hopefully be napping during it which is a good thing because there is no way I would trust them to keep their glasses on.



Congratulations on the race!  Sounds like a great time and for a very good cause. I didn't run the race because I had 8 on the schedule for the day. The start and finish near the school are definitely right on my longer running routes. It was kind of funny on Thursday. The running club ran out there to build the shoe trees at the site of the accident and I happened to be doing my tempo run at the same time. Their photographer took a great shot of me and I ended up in the club Facebook post about it the next day. Oops!


----------



## SarahDisney

I'll try to be back with a recap later this week (emphasis on try ... I started a new full-time program last week and I'm still learning to manage my time), but a short recap of today's race:

Central Park Hills 2, Sarah 0.

I did manage to beat my goal by a little over a minute (chip time was 58:49 ... a few minutes off my 5-mile PR, but still decent), but it wasn't an easy race. I hate those stupid hills. Someone please remind me of that next time I talk about signing up for a race in Central Park.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How did you make the decision on which pair of shoes you use to run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I went to our local running store. They talked about my running habits and watched me walk about a bit and brought out a couple of options. I picked the one that felt best. I put a lot a trust in those folks, but have not been let down.



I first tried some on myself until I found a pair I love, the Asics Nimbus.  I went to the running store with my friend I'm running the 1/2 with in January and was talking to the guy while she was trying her stuff on.  He fitted me too.  He said the Nimbus is a great shoe for me (felt good that I did something right).  But I tried on the Hoka's and bought a pair.  I like them.  They are great, but I still love my Nimbus.  I will run one of the January races (Goofy) in each pair probably.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever wished you did not go on a run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: The short answer is no! Now for the long answer and the reason I brought this up. As yall may or may not know I basically took a long time off from running. Almost every run I went on this whole year I did not want to do, and it got to point with some many things going on I just stopped. I needed a reset so to speak. Now I never regretted the runs I did make, but I was not finding much joy in it over the last several months. Well, yesterday afternoon I finally laced up the shoes again for the first time since July 7. The run was not a far one at all, in fact only 1.5 miles. Once I was done I finally got the great feeling you get from running again! My accomplishment wasnt anything amazing as far as pace or distance, but I believe I have found the joy of running again. I hope to never lose that feeling again and hope to continue with my pursuit of running and all of the benefits it brings.



There are runs that while I am in the middle of, I am regretting because they are hard.  But once I am home there is no regret.  I regret runs I don't do more often.  Like missing races because of injury for example. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is ready for cooler temps and fall races?!?!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I absolutely love the season change and for all it means is coming! Running in temps below 70 is going to be awesome! Also noticed our area is adding a new 10k race in December. The finish line is in Tiger Stadium aka Death Valley!



I LOVE the fall!  Can't wait to dial up the miles in the fall and get ready for January.  I am finally running consistently.  I am doing every other day and slowly building the base back up.  Come fall I should be ready for more miles.


----------



## StarGirl11

And my trainer put me down for a run tomorrow that I won't be able to do. Great he completely ignored my instructions to not put me down for a run while I'm in Casper. I didn't pack my running stuff (he uploads the schedule on Sunday evening so there was no way to know when I left this morning that he would ignore my instructions) other then my shoes and that's an issue when it comes to hydration.

Sorry I just needed to vent.


----------



## McNs

SarahDisney said:


> Someone please remind me of that next time I talk about signing up for a race in Central Park.



Not much sympathy for me sorry - you are, after all, running in one of the coolest places on earth


----------



## gjramsey

Habanero Hundred race report:  The Habanero Hundred is a nice little trail race in Central Texas in the middle of August that starts at noon.  There are many distances that you can run.  100 mile, 100k, 50k, 30k, 20k, 10k, 100 M relay, and 100 K relay.  There were 15 of us that signed up to run the different relays.  One team of speedsters for the 100 m, and two teams for the 100K.  The race is run on one 6.1 mile loop that has next to no shade and a whole lot of sand.   At noon, the relays and the 100m and 100k runners started, and the rest started at 12:15.   I had the 3rd and 8th legs of the relay.  My first leg started just after 2pm, and the temp in the shade was 97 degrees, so mucho hotter in the sun, and on the sand.  This race is set to be difficult.  As I was running my leg, the runners doing the non-relay distances were all pretty much walking along the trail in the middle of the afternoon.  The trials are pretty non-technical, and fairly wide track, so easy to pass the other racers.  I felt kinda guilty when the folks were telling me good job, since I was just doing a single loop, and they were going to be out for many more hours.    After the mile 3 aid station, there was a good .75 mile hill (gentle incline) that had zero share.   I decided to walk a good chunk of that to save myself for the second leg.   My first lap was a 1:03:33 and at just after 3pm, it was a nice cool 98 degrees...

One of the runners in our group brought his RV out to the farm, and that made the break between legs really nice.  We were able to get some cooler temps and relax.  The farm also had a nice bathroom/shower building to catch a shower after the legs as well.  Between my legs I drank about 65 ozs for water and gatorade, and needed every single drop.

My 2nd leg started around 7:10 in the evening, and it was still 95 degrees.  The sun was setting during the leg, so it did not feel near as hot.   Most of the 10 and 20k folks had finished, so there was not as many folks to pass on the trail this lap.  There were more folks running on this lap than the earlier one.   I took a longer walk break between miles 4 and 5, but finished stronger than the 1st lap.  Lap time was a 1:03:37, so I was pretty happy with my consistency between the laps.

Our team took 2nd place in the relay, and the other team took 1st place.  We ended up beating the 3rd place team by over 3 hours.  Our time for the 100k was 10:26:36.   The 100m relay team took 2nd place, and they beaten by a team from Texas A&M that run track and cross country.  

It was one of the hardest things I have done, and at the end, all 15 of us had a blast, and I think we will probably do this race again next summer.  For the 100 mile runners, 7 finished out of the 20+ that started (1 was under 24 hours), and for the 100k, 22 finished.   The aid stations for trail runners is so different than a road race.  They had pizza, mashed potatoes, raman soup, all sorts of fruits, slushes, and pb&j sandwhiches and other assorted items.  It was an amazing buffet!

I am holding our major reward for the 2nd place team finish.  A jar of Habanero Gold jam!


----------



## LSUlakes

PaDisneyCouple said:


> DW has a torn meniscus, which will require surgery in mid-September.  @LSUlakes , can you please delete her 10/15 Hershey Half Marathon?  I told her we WILL get her 1/4 zip long-sleeve top and bib, and she can use them as inspiration.  Surgeon says she'll be cleared to begin running again 4 week; 6 weeks at the most.  We've started to talk about her new goal being Dark Side Half.
> She has so enjoyed participating in the DIS and this thread recently.



Sorry to hear about this. I hope for a speedy recovery after surgery! 



JClimacus said:


> A few days ago we were discussing beautiful places to run. My standard long run on Sunday involves a series of 5 mile loops starting at my house and running around a shopping mall. Scheduled for 20 this morning, I just couldn't stomach running through the mall parking lot 4 times, so I drove up to Newburyport and ran along the water and out to Plum Island. Here are some pics that show how nice it is:



If I remember correctly I have been there before. I have a friend that is from there and after the Boston bombing his folks picked DW and I up to get us out of Boston until we could reschedule our flights and get home. The place is something out of a book. Thanks for sharing the pictures!

@gjramsey congrats on the races!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Since Friday the solar eclipse topic was covered, I am going to add a little bit more to it. Who is going to go run during the event? In theory it may be a little cooler since the sun will be blocked at least partially?

ATTQOTD: It will just start to happen during my lunch break and its way to hot to attempt it at that point. I do plan on a easy little run this afternoon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ZellyB

baxter24 said:


> Eclipse question: Don't have any plans. My son's school bought glasses for everyone then realized they weren't NASA approved so they had to cancel it but they are live streaming it in his classroom. My other two will hopefully be napping during it which is a good thing because there is no way I would trust them to keep their glasses on.



Same thing happened here.  They did order a second set of approved glasses, but they haven't show up yet.    So they are also planning the live streaming.  We got some glasses, so DH is pulling the kids out around noon and taking them home.  I wasn't originally planning to watch, but now I'm going to take the afternoon off and go home to watch with the kids and hubby.  We are only like 95% here I think, so I know we won't get the full effect, but still looking forward to watching with my kids.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  No running during the eclipse for us.  We did run this morning though.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  Today is my recovery day so no running for me.  The eclipse is not something I was all that excited about, and we are only at about 64% here.  I don't have glasses, and I am like a 4 year old, tell me not to look at the sun and I am sure to do it.  I'll be avoiding the outdoors this afternoon  My kids are at camp this week, I asked today what their plan for the eclipse is, and they will keep the kids indoors between 1:30 and pick-up time, because they want to keep the kids safe from harming their eyes.  I may look for glasses while I'm out doing errands this morning, so they can take a peek when I pick them up.


----------



## StarGirl11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Friday the solar eclipse topic was covered, I am going to add a little bit more to it. Who is going to go run during the event? In theory it may be a little cooler since the sun will be blocked at least partially?
> 
> ATTQOTD: It will just start to happen during my lunch break and its way to hot to attempt it at that point. I do plan on a easy little run this afternoon. Fingers crossed!



No running during the eclipse. But I was reading that temperature drops up to 20 degrees have been reported during totality.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband is going to do his run today during it.


----------



## LSUlakes

I was looking at dates and paths of eclipses that will occur up till 2100. Good news folks!!! August 12, 2045 WDW will get 100% eclipse. With the earliest booking being 499 days out, I thought I would remind you ahead of time to mark the calendars to reserve a room only on 3/31/2044 if you check in on the eclipse day! Adjust accordingly to your plans. 


Thought some of yall may enjoy the humor in the comment above. lol


----------



## jmasgat

gjramsey said:


> Habanero Hundred race report:  The Habanero Hundred is a nice little trail race in Central Texas in the middle of August that starts at noon.



Wow....just reading that sentence made me tired. That is nuts. Congratulations!


----------



## JulieODC

JClimacus said:


> I was in Bar Harbor last August and the downtown area is a nice area to run in. Relatively flat and you get some good views of the water.



@pixarmom  I asked this same question a few weeks ago - someone suggested checking out the half and full marathon courses that go through that area. I did several miles in biddeford pool where we stayed and it was very nice! You could continue down a long the beach front street - not much traffic and nice views!


----------



## JulieODC

We aren't near the path of totality but should get 63% at peak. I made a pinhole viewer for the girls and myself so I'll try to check it out with that!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Friday the solar eclipse topic was covered, I am going to add a little bit more to it. Who is going to go run during the event? In theory it may be a little cooler since the sun will be blocked at least partially?


I won't be. I ran this morning and will view the eclipse from my backyard.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*ATTQOTD:* No running during the eclipse for me either. I went this morning to get it done early  (man, was it humid!). It's cloudy here right now though so I don't know how it will be. I'll try to see what I can when it happens.


----------



## SarahDisney

McNs said:


> Not much sympathy for me sorry - you are, after all, running in one of the coolest places on earth



New Yorkers have a very different opinion on Central Park than you tourists...
(I like it just fine, but I don't understand why tourists find it so exciting. Do they not have trees in the rest of the world?)



LSUlakes said:


> *OTD: *Since Friday the solar eclipse topic was covered, I am going to add a little bit more to it. Who is going to go run during the event? In theory it may be a little cooler since the sun will be blocked at least partially?



Nope. Not only is it a non-running day for me, but it's also too hot to run during the day.


----------



## PCFriar80

No eclipse running for me!  I ran this morning and chased my own shadow.  I thought it would be more fun to mow the lawn during the eclipse!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Nope, I will be working and watching it live stream on my computer. I work at a center for developmentally disabled adults and we are supposed to stay inside so that none of our residents look up and injure their eyes. We are at 88% POT here. I can look out my windows (I have the coolest office ever, with 2 walls that are just windows!) and see a bunch of trees so maybe I will get to see the shadows.


----------



## cavepig

pixarmom said:


> @cavepig, same happened to me today.  Ouch!!!  Big fall, bit of an audience (including an "oh, oh, your knees!") and came back home with bloody hands and legs.


Oh no, hope you heal up quick! Luckily, I had no human audience but horses were in attendance!

Just ran/walked so not during the eclipse. I'm still hesitant running & trusting myself and stiff/sore from my fall, so don't think running when it will be dark would be wise! We will be in 99.2% totality so will just watch from the backyard.  Just hoping all the clouds to burn off in time!


----------



## Disney at Heart

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is going to go run during the event? In theory it may be a little cooler since the sun will be blocked at least partially.


Me! I run Mondays anyway and will have 100% totality. I ran early this morning, but will do a little more during the eclipse. Sitting in the house watching tv or standing there looking up sounds boring, so I plan to run, walk, glance up, run, walk, etc.



LSUlakes said:


> I was looking at dates and paths of eclipses that will occur up till 2100. Good news folks!!! August 12, 2045 WDW will get 100% eclipse. With the earliest booking being 499 days out, I thought I would remind you ahead of time to mark the calendars to reserve a room only on 3/31/2044 if you check in on the eclipse day! Adjust accordingly to your plans.
> 
> Thought some of yall may enjoy the humor in the comment above. lol


Love it. And I'll be 90, so by then I'll be driving a scooter and getting on the bus first!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Friday the solar eclipse topic was covered, I am going to add a little bit more to it. Who is going to go run during the event? In theory it may be a little cooler since the sun will be blocked at least partially?



I'll be working, but hopefully heading out to see the partial blockage in the afternoon.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> I was looking at dates and paths of eclipses that will occur up till 2100. Good news folks!!! August 12, 2045 WDW will get 100% eclipse. With the earliest booking being 499 days out, I thought I would remind you ahead of time to mark the calendars to reserve a room only on 3/31/2044 if you check in on the eclipse day! Adjust accordingly to your plans.
> 
> 
> Thought some of yall may enjoy the humor in the comment above. lol


I don't even want to think how old I will be!


----------



## Wendy98

I will run later tonight but not during the eclipse.  I am picking my oldest from school and will head to the library.  They are letting people use the glasses there.  It will be right at peak time--we will have about 90% totality.  I will then hurry home to meet my younger kids off their bus.  The school is keeping all kids inside for gym and recess today.  I am sure curiosity will get to them and they will want to look at the sun.


----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 said:


> I don't even want to think how old I will be!



I will be 61, so I should still be kicking. The running thread will be 30 that year!!!! or about...


----------



## LSUlakes

Just in case you havent heard this song enough today. lol


----------



## pixarmom

cavepig said:


> Oh no, hope you heal up quick! Luckily, I had no human audience but horses were in attendance!
> 
> Just ran/walked so not during the eclipse. I'm still hesitant running & trusting myself and stiff/sore from my fall, so don't think running when it will be dark would be wise! We will be in 99.2% totality so will just watch from the backyard.  Just hoping all the clouds to burn off in time!



You too!  Glad to hear you were able to get out to run today!  I'm going to try a slow run this afternoon - we'll see how it goes!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Just in case you havent heard this song enough today. lol



Or this one


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Race recap from yesterday's Olympic Tri...it was, well, eventful.

Check it out here in my journal.



FFigawi said:


> Or this one



Piling on...


----------



## kywyldcat03

I didn't run during but got to see the total eclipse here in Nashville and it was amazing!  Going to do an eclipse 5K this afternoon though.  Gotta keep getting those miles to get ready for Dopey 2018.  Only 136 days until the 5K!


----------



## cburnett11

I wasn't in the path of totality today, but I was lucky enough to experience the eclipse (pretty cloudy during the afternoon) from the Poly pool.

Has anyone ever found a place on property where you've been able to do any Speedwork during training or have you just tried to get miles in anyway possible?  Looking for suggestions even if I need to take a quick uber elsewhere on property.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

LSUlakes said:


> I was looking at dates and paths of eclipses that will occur up till 2100. Good news folks!!! August 12, 2045 WDW will get 100% eclipse. With the earliest booking being 499 days out, I thought I would remind you ahead of time to mark the calendars to reserve a room only on 3/31/2044 if you check in on the eclipse day! Adjust accordingly to your plans.
> 
> 
> Thought some of yall may enjoy the humor in the comment above. lol


Your post made me look and I see there's one that is supposed to go directly over where I am. Do you all think I can live until 2099?!

My dad, sister and I ended up going to the local library that has a small park across the street where people gathered and they handed out glasses. We got some good glimpses of the 82% that it got up to here but it was cloudy so it was in and out.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Didn't run today only because I looked at the temps for this week and I saw it's going to drop so I figured I would sleep in today. And by sleep in, I mean one of my kids inches from my face at 6:15 proclaiming he was starving. 

A neighbor had an extra pair of glasses so I went and checked out the eclipse. We were 93% totality and it was cool to see. My oldest watched the live stream at school and he apparently wasn't very impressed but there is always the next one in 2024 right?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> Just in case you havent heard this song enough today. lol



Then you flew your Lear jet up to Nova Scotia, To see the total eclipse of the sun...






Great day here in north GA. Possibly the best day of my life. Bottle of wine in the afternoon with my DW, reminiscing about the last 20 years.

May be blowing off the HM tempo tomorrow.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Friday the solar eclipse topic was covered, I am going to add a little bit more to it. Who is going to go run during the event? In theory it may be a little cooler since the sun will be blocked at least partially?
> 
> ATTQOTD: It will just start to happen during my lunch break and its way to hot to attempt it at that point. I do plan on a easy little run this afternoon. Fingers crossed!



I ran this morning before work and was working toward the eclipse.  

On a side note, I started P90x3 tonight because I am feeling soft and way out of shape.  With the help of Tony Horton I can confirm that yes, I am in fact soft and out of shape.  I was so discouraged.  Hoping to keep it going, I need it bad.


----------



## Nole95

We drove north to get into the path of totality.

What was normally a 90 minute drive was 2.5 hours.  However, it was well worth it.  

I have been looking forward to this for years.  About 20 minutes before totality, some clouds rolled in.  We decided to take no chances.  Wife and kids piled into the car, and we took off down a back mountain road.  My son looked out the window with his glasses and gave updates until we cleared the clouds.  Ended up finding the perfect spot about 7 minutes before totality.

It was very surreal during those two plus minutes.  Very quiet and strange light all around.  We even saw the rare eclipse shadow snakes just before and after totality.

Getting home was a different story.  Took us 5 hours because everyone in the city of Atlanta was trying to get back at the same time.  While that was frustrating, I would not trade the experience of seeing a total eclipse.  Really an awe inspiring event.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *For any race you have coming up, do you have a A, B, and C goal or just a A goal? How do you determine the goals?

ATTQOTD: I normally have multiple goals for each race regardless of distance. My "C" goal is always to finish. My "B" goal is usually based on my current fitness level. Not something easy, but something that is attainable while being a little uncomfortable. My "A" goal is a goal that within reach but would basically require everything going perfect. Things like enough sleep, proper diet, race day weather conditions, running tangents, and then being in a little better shape then I thought I was. I have hit goal A a few times and was surprised by it and how easy the day felt.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: Always have A B and C goals and they are similar to yours, @LSUlakes . Except my "A" goal is usually totally unreasonable given my fitness. In fact I guess I have A B C and D goals. D is to finish, C and B correspond to your B and A, and then my A goal is something nuts.

I ran in the morning yesterday and I was so spooked by warnings about looking at the sun during the eclipse that I stayed inside with my dog and watched it on TV like all good Americans do for all important events. Our eclipse was only in the 80% range anyway.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For any race you have coming up, do you have a A, B, and C goal or just a A goal? How do you determine the goals?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I normally have multiple goals for each race regardless of distance. My "C" goal is always to finish. My "B" goal is usually based on my current fitness level. Not something easy, but something that is attainable while being a little uncomfortable. My "A" goal is a goal that within reach but would basically require everything going perfect. Things like enough sleep, proper diet, race day weather conditions, running tangents, and then being in a little better shape then I thought I was. I have hit goal A a few times and was surprised by it and how easy the day felt.


Absolutely, I have varying goals.  For marathons, a D, E, and sometimes F goal are involved.  My biggest thing I look at is how my training went and if I had any injuries.  My A goal is kind of like a wishlist.  I set the bar high for it, but would still be able to reach it ( and a lot of other factors play a role like weather, sleep, transportation, etc.).  B goal means I still need to have it together, but more attainable.  C goal is what I set to still be satisfied with my accomplishment and not in a bad mood.  One of the further down goals is to be able to come away without injuring myself.

Most of the time it comes down to how bad I want it that day.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For any race you have coming up, do you have a A, B, and C goal or just a A goal? How do you determine the goals?


I usually don't have any really specific goals but it is usually B goal of finish, not die and try and have a bit of fun and an A goal of beating my previous PR at that distance while not dying and having fun.


----------



## raging fire

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For any race you have coming up, do you have a A, B, and C goal or just a A goal? How do you determine the goals?



My A goal is the one I pick when I start training for a race, which is usually to finish slightly faster than the last time I did the same distance. 

My B goal is my dream goal--a little faster than my A goal, which I only try for if my training went according to plan and I feel good on race day (I usually aim for a negative split for the B goal, so I don't accidentally tank the A goal by going out too fast).

C goal is always to finish without injuring myself.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For any race you have coming up, do you have a A, B, and C goal or just a A goal? How do you determine the goals?



ATTQOTD:  I definitely set A, B and C goals for my races and they tend to fall in line with the goals that most have already outlined here.  For a typical goal race, I'll set up goals along the lines of:

A:  Set a new PR (sometimes with a specific time goal, sometimes not since I'm bad about estimating just how fast I can reasonably expect to be)
B:  Beat a previous time, sometimes on the same course, sometimes not (going into this year, my half PR was still from 2015. Two B goals have been to get my top 5 half times all under 2:00 (done!) and to push that previous PR out of the top 5 (harder than I thought))
C:  Finish under 2:00

For non-goal races, I set a different set of parameters, like stay within "x" seconds of my target training pace or just finish.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For any race you have coming up, do you have a A, B, and C goal or just a A goal? How do you determine the goals?



Usually, I set one goal.  For my upcoming October marathon (ack 40 days?!?!), it's to break 3 hours.  Of course, "Do the best I can do that day" is always how I determine how I feel after the race is over.  If I failed to meet my goal, but I still did the best I could do, then I can be happy with it (well sometimes...).  Surprise, I also track this in a spreadsheet!

 

Yellow is a successful goal and blue is a failed goal.


----------



## FredtheDuck

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For any race you have coming up, do you have a A, B, and C goal or just a A goal? How do you determine the goals?



The half I have next month will be my first. So my goals are "finish," "run the whole thing," and "stay under the course time limit (12:45/mi)." 

I'm still new to "racing" my races (for me that just means run harder than a training run... I'm not competing for a podium spot), but when I did my last 5k I had a time goal for that race, and a different time goal that I wanted to get under some time this year but figured I wasn't ready for yet. I was thrilled when I beat both, and that'll probably be my approach for 5ks and 10ks for the time being.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> For any race you have coming up, do you have a A, B, and C goal or just a A goal? How do you determine the goals?


YES!! C is usually just to finish, like most others, but if I get to C I'm usually disappointed.
B is to be better than my last equivalent outing for that distance. Meaning weather conditions and my health were the same as the previous time.



SheHulk said:


> and then my A goal is something nuts


This is TOTALLY my A: An insane PR!!!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:
I really need to figure that out for my upcoming race!  It's not finalized but here's a couple.
D) Finish a half marathon without the benefit of disney parks and/or character stop breathers. 
C) PR, so approx 2:26ish
B) there may be layers here and I'm not sure yet.  Weather is going to really affect how I start to gameplan with DA COACH.  My "moving time" at my disney half was 2:16.  There's a range of times between that and my half marathon race pace that I'd honestly be happy to have.
A) The time on my training plan for race day...which is always scary looking and "too fast" in my head...but I achieve it quite often or come close..but I'm still too nervous to even type it here


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> A) The time on my training plan for race day...which is always scary looking and "too fast" in my head...but I achieve it quite often or come close..but I'm still too nervous to even type it here


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For any race you have coming up, do you have a A, B, and C goal or just a A goal? How do you determine the goals?


I have a 10K coming up that I would like to PR in but if I don't it won't be the end all be all. As for Dopey I just want to finish and have fun. I determine my goals based on the the race. Location, weather, and distance all play a role in my goals. A Disney race is definitely going to have different goals for me than a non-Disney race.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> I was looking at dates and paths of eclipses that will occur up till 2100. Good news folks!!! August 12, 2045 WDW will get 100% eclipse. With the earliest booking being 499 days out, I thought I would remind you ahead of time to mark the calendars to reserve a room only on 3/31/2044 if you check in on the eclipse day! Adjust accordingly to your plans.


Unfortunately the fastpasses for Flights of Passage and the reservations at Be Our Guest are all already gone. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For any race you have coming up, do you have a A, B, and C goal or just a A goal? How do you determine the goals?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I normally have multiple goals for each race regardless of distance. My "C" goal is always to finish. My "B" goal is usually based on my current fitness level. Not something easy, but something that is attainable while being a little uncomfortable. My "A" goal is a goal that within reach but would basically require everything going perfect. Things like enough sleep, proper diet, race day weather conditions, running tangents, and then being in a little better shape then I thought I was. I have hit goal A a few times and was surprised by it and how easy the day felt.



I usually have an A goal that I am working towards.   That's what my training plan is targeting.  On race day that goal can be adjusted by wind  (20 mile an hour headwinds for most of the course), temperature  (85 or 90 degrees during the race = a slower race) course conditions super crowded races with lots of course congestion and how I'm feeling on race day.   I would advise not trying to stick to an A goal when the course conditions are way off.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: For a marathon, I may have 5 or 6 goals: with A and B being 'stretch' goals, requiring everything to go right. C and D will still make me happy. E and F, with F being 'Finish', will make me grumpy.

I even print a cheat sheet with total time at 1, 10, 13.1, 20, and 25 miles for the A-D paces. This allows me to quickly see if I am having an 'A' or a 'C' day. Having the total time for 25 miles helps to make sure I don't miss a goal by just a few seconds. I almost blew a PR once without a cheat sheet; it went like this:

Me at 24 miles: Time looks good. Should be a 2 minute PR!
Me at 24.5 miles: S**T! I forgot about the .2! Quick recalculation. At my pace, .2 is about 2 minutes, meaning my 2 minute PR is really a 1 second PR. Or a 1 second PR miss.
Me at 24.51 miles: I kick into 5K pace (which at mile 25 of a marathon is not much different than marathon pace). I'm envisioning afterburners, but it's more like lighting a match.
Me at 26.2 miles: 30 second PR.

For a 5 or 10K, I have the ABC-type  goals, much as @LSUlakes spelled out.

Post-eclipse update: I did *not *use the eclipse celebration as an excuse to blow off the tempo run!


----------



## FredtheDuck

@LSUlakes - When you have a second, could you please add a race for me?

10/22 - FredtheDuck - Marine Corps 10k (1:15:00 / NA)

Thanks!


----------



## DVCFan1994

I have different goals, but I generally set them late as opposed to early because I have never gotten through a training cycle uninjured, and I believe pushing too hard too early in training cycle has been a big part of past injuries.  I'm not opposed to making up goals as I go either - case in point PHM 2016 were I developed a new goal mid race.  It was a confluence of bad luck (coping with injury, and major GI issues), but at mile 5, I was clearly going to have to go with the just finish goal, and after a minute of two of pity party, I decided to turn it into my most fun race ever.  I was going to have to walk a lot due to the GI stuff, so I decided to stop for every picture I had even a little interest in, and just take the whole atmosphere in.  I'd started in D if I recall, so I had plenty of cushion and I decided to just have fun.  It was my third PHM and Glass Sliper Challenge, and I was pretty sure it was my last, so I made the most of it.  

Now I am 7.5 weeks out from my first full marathon, and I am just starting to consider what my various goals should be.  My C goal will be to finish, my B goal will probably be in line with my hope all along - to stay under 5 hours, but now I am starting to think more about what an A goal (4:45 maybe? 4:50 is probably more realistic) might be.  

I've been thinking a lot about goals lately, because I have had a very strong few months and am starting to feel like I am ready to up my intensity in the next training cycle after I get through my first full.  I have 11 weeks from my first full to WDW and I'm trying to figure out what to do with that time, work towards time improvement or just keep it easy training.  I have very divergent thoughts about how to handle the WDW marathon -- totally do the Disney experience, lots of pictures, riding a few rides, stopping for a margarita, or going for time improvement?  I'm leaning toward option A, but the progress I've made in in the last two months are making option B more and more tempting.   On my run today I was thinking maybe I will race the 10k and then take the full easy.  I love the 10k course but have done it 3 times at an easyish pace because it was part of the glass slipper, so I feel like I might be ready to actually race it.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I do approach most races now with multiple goals. A tends to be a PR, B tends to be a good effort/solid finish, and C usually results in a "just finish"  or treat it as a training run. Some races I go to knowing what goal that I want to try for and others I decide once I have started the race based on how I am feeling. For me, those goals are completely different for Disney races where my primary goal is run at a hopefully relaxed pace and have fun.


----------



## jmasgat

I do have goals for my races, but now that I am fighting nagging hip strain issues, I am modifying my goals for my upcoming marathon.

So C goal is now "make it to the start line capable of running a marathon injury-free" (vs original goal of BQ)
B Goal is "finish the damn race" (vs original goal of BQ -10/15 minutes)
A goal is BQ (at 4:25 vs original A goal of 4:00)


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I do set vague goals.  The bottom one is always just "finish".  The top one is always either "get a new PR" or if it's a distance I haven't done yet, "this is a real stretch goal time".  In the middle there's always "what I feel like I can reasonably accomplish" and sometimes also "what I feel like I can reasonably accomplish if I have a really good day, but I know I'm not in good enough shape for a PR".  

So, for example, last year when I did my 10 mile race, I had never done one before, so my A goal wasn't a PR, since I didn't have one.  So I set them like:

A: 2:00, pie in the sky goal (but I know I'm not in that shape right now)
B: 2:05, I think if I can pull everything together I could maybe do this
C: 2:10, conservative goal that I should definitely be able to make
D: finish

I was super happy to hit B right on the nose... 2:05:00.  Positive splitting the whole way, but I made it!

For a HM, my PR is 2:45:08 right now.  I set that in fall 2015, and last year I did 5 HM's but I knew my training was not at the same level as 2015.  So I set my goals like:

A: PR (< 2:45)
B: < 3:00
C: finish

At least I hit the B one 3 out of 5 times... although one of them was just barely (2:59:41 )


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For any race you have coming up, do you have a A, B, and C goal or just a A goal? How do you determine the goals?


My A goal is set when I start my training plan for that race. Usually a new PR but in the case of my upcoming race the goal was entirely based on bettering my POT for the WDW Marathon. 
My alternate goals get set closer to race day based on a few things. How did training go? What is the weather forecast? How am I feeling? What time do my most recent races predict?

Regardless of all that, as long as I give my best on race day I'll be satisfied with the result. A good example of this is this past spring when I missed my goal in what I considered to be a terrible race. Despite being sick and absurdly warm, I managed to break 2 hrs for only the 3rd time. Of course I would have preferred to achieve my goal, but even that "bad" race spoke volumes about how far I've come in the couple of  years.


----------



## ZellyB

I have a half coming up soon and have a few different goals:
A - PR with a specific time (2:15)
B - PR (current PR is 2:19:07)
C- Finish with an improved PoT for Dopey over the one I have now
D - Finish


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For any race you have coming up, do you have a A, B, and C goal or just a A goal? How do you determine the goals?



I typically have just an A goal and will tweak that based on current conditions for a specific event.  I'm pretty flexible with what I'm trying to accomplish for any race goal and realize that there are factors outside of my control that my cause for adjustments to that goal.  My goal is determined by the length of race, who I'm running with, historic times, health, weather and age.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since Friday the solar eclipse topic was covered, I am going to add a little bit more to it. Who is going to go run during the event? In theory it may be a little cooler since the sun will be blocked at least partially?


No running here - the heat index was well over 100 and it didn't cool off in the least! We had a little more than 80% coverage - went outside to check it out for a couple minutes, back into the AC for a while, back out to look, back into the AC... it was very neat and I'm glad I made the effort, but WAY too hot to linger! Got my run later: indoors. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For any race you have coming up, do you have a A, B, and C goal or just a A goal? How do you determine the goals?


I prefer to goal-less.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD part two: My next next race is my sub hour 10k attempt.  So my goals are basically
A) less than an hour
B) less than an hour
C) less than an hour

I know my official pacer may have other plans, but at least they will fall directly in line with the above.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am like other and have all different levels of goals. I am running my first marathon in November and my goals kind of look like the below (which I must say is terrifying to put into text). I will admit, the A goal is a shoot for the stars type of goal, but I will be a little bit disappointed if I don't get close to it. For my first half, my goal was sub 2, and I finished in 2:00:21. Those 21 seconds still haunt me to this day, even though that is the only half I have ever ran in over two hours. I'm ridiculously competitive with myself and set crazy expectations for myself.

A: sub-4
B: 4:15 finish or less
C: 4:30 finish or less
D: Finish.


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD part two: My next next race is my sub hour 10k attempt.  So my goals are basically
> A) less than an hour
> B) less than an hour
> C) less than an hour
> 
> I know my official pacer may have other plans, but at least they will fall directly in line with the above.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Another reason to love the local running store.  I needed to replace my hydration belt, and bought a new one about a month ago.  It came with 2 12 ounce bottles, but I confirmed that you could add 1 or 2 more.  They offered to order the add ons, but I said I wanted to do some runs in it first, then I'd add on once I was sure I liked it.  So, last week I went in to order the add-ons, but get a call at home later they're back ordered until Mid-October, which is when my race is. I don't need them for the race, just the training.  I asked if they had any other add-ons that might work, and they said no.  I was disappointed, but knew they couldn't help it.  I just sweat a ton, and want to be able to take more fluid on my runs. I sweat off 3 pounds on a 5 miler today.  

The Nathan rep came into their store by chance today, and they mentioned the back order issue.  He gave them a free add-on holster and bottle for me.  Gotta love the local running store looking out for their customers!


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD:  For goal races I usually do have A, B and C goals.  I have these for Chicago, my current "goal race".  

A goal - finish in under 4:XX
B goal - finish in under 4:YY
C goal - finish under my current marathon PR time. 

Not saying them out loud yet.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@roxymama BEST "A, B, C" GOALS EVER!!


----------



## LSUlakes

Those of yall living along the Texas (and maybe LA) coast may want to pay attention to the weather. The tropical storm that was Harvey is about to finish its trip across the Yucatan Peninsula and enter the warm waters of the gulf. The main things that appears to prevent rapid intensification will be the ULL off the coast of LA/TX. Development would probably be preferred over this thing staying weak. A weak system is going to bring a lot of rain to TX/LA. The GFS has some estimated rainfall totals of 10+" between Houston, TX and Lafayette, LA, some areas nearing 20".


----------



## Baloo in MI

gjramsey said:


> Habanero Hundred race report:  The Habanero Hundred is a nice little trail race in Central Texas in the middle of August that starts at noon.  There are many distances that you can run.  100 mile, 100k, 50k, 30k, 20k, 10k, 100 M relay, and 100 K relay.  There were 15 of us that signed up to run the different relays.  One team of speedsters for the 100 m, and two teams for the 100K.  The race is run on one 6.1 mile loop that has next to no shade and a whole lot of sand.   At noon, the relays and the 100m and 100k runners started, and the rest started at 12:15.   I had the 3rd and 8th legs of the relay.  My first leg started just after 2pm, and the temp in the shade was 97 degrees, so mucho hotter in the sun, and on the sand.  This race is set to be difficult.  As I was running my leg, the runners doing the non-relay distances were all pretty much walking along the trail in the middle of the afternoon.  The trials are pretty non-technical, and fairly wide track, so easy to pass the other racers.  I felt kinda guilty when the folks were telling me good job, since I was just doing a single loop, and they were going to be out for many more hours.    After the mile 3 aid station, there was a good .75 mile hill (gentle incline) that had zero share.   I decided to walk a good chunk of that to save myself for the second leg.   My first lap was a 1:03:33 and at just after 3pm, it was a nice cool 98 degrees...
> 
> One of the runners in our group brought his RV out to the farm, and that made the break between legs really nice.  We were able to get some cooler temps and relax.  The farm also had a nice bathroom/shower building to catch a shower after the legs as well.  Between my legs I drank about 65 ozs for water and gatorade, and needed every single drop.
> 
> My 2nd leg started around 7:10 in the evening, and it was still 95 degrees.  The sun was setting during the leg, so it did not feel near as hot.   Most of the 10 and 20k folks had finished, so there was not as many folks to pass on the trail this lap.  There were more folks running on this lap than the earlier one.   I took a longer walk break between miles 4 and 5, but finished stronger than the 1st lap.  Lap time was a 1:03:37, so I was pretty happy with my consistency between the laps.
> 
> Our team took 2nd place in the relay, and the other team took 1st place.  We ended up beating the 3rd place team by over 3 hours.  Our time for the 100k was 10:26:36.   The 100m relay team took 2nd place, and they beaten by a team from Texas A&M that run track and cross country.
> 
> It was one of the hardest things I have done, and at the end, all 15 of us had a blast, and I think we will probably do this race again next summer.  For the 100 mile runners, 7 finished out of the 20+ that started (1 was under 24 hours), and for the 100k, 22 finished.   The aid stations for trail runners is so different than a road race.  They had pizza, mashed potatoes, raman soup, all sorts of fruits, slushes, and pb&j sandwhiches and other assorted items.  It was an amazing buffet!
> 
> I am holding our major reward for the 2nd place team finish.  A jar of Habanero Gold jam!



I am starting to look for my first 100 miler (for next season) and at first I thought "what about this one?"  Then you said: sand, no shade, and 100 degree weather!  Never mind!

But congrats!  How do you race in those conditions?  Awesome job!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For any race you have coming up, do you have a A, B, and C goal or just a A goal? How do you determine the goals?



Sort of.
I usually have a goal, which I think is ambitious (but that’s mostly because I have yet to acknowledge in my goal-making that my race pace is decently faster than my training pace). I often also have another number in my head that I think is more achievable.
I do sometimes have multiple A goals, one of which is time, and the rest are non-time. For example, my goal at my race in Sunday (which I will recap tonight! I promise!) was 60:00, but I also had another goal in mind of getting out of the last corral (friggin NYRR … only in NYRR races is 11:50 a “last corral” pace).


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I just got back from my weekend in the path of totality.  I'm sure everyone is sick of hearing about this, so I'll just say it was one of the most amazing experiences I've had.  The temperature did indeed drop 22 degrees during the eclipse, but no running for me.  It was a special family moment we enjoyed together (I did do some outside yoga while we were waiting for it to begin) I'm so there for WDW in 2049 (was that the year??)!

As for today's QOTD: I usually base my race goals on last race's finish (June's half marathon was 2:17).  So for this October's half marathon, my C goal is to finish knowing I didn't slack off and ran a fun race.  B goal is 2:20ish would be me working my hardest I think . A goal would be 2:15 or faster which I think is possible if the conditions are right (weather, fuel, etc), but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## gjramsey

Baloo in MI said:


> I am starting to look for my first 100 miler (for next season) and at first I thought "what about this one?"  Then you said: sand, no shade, and 100 degree weather!  Never mind!
> 
> But congrats!  How do you race in those conditions?  Awesome job!



For a 1st one, yeah, I would not recommend this one!  The sand was brutal, and my quads did ache Monday.  I think the sand surprised a lot of folks along the way.  The sand was so soft and very had to make your way through.  Much softer than even a sand volleyball court

Thank goodness I only ran the relay, I am not sure I could have done 2 laps or more back to back.

Much slower than normal pace is the best way to run in the conditions!  And take walk breaks and take the wet sponges at the aid stations!


----------



## FFigawi

Baloo in MI said:


> *I* *am starting to look for my first 100 miler (for next season)* and at first I thought "what about this one?"  Then you said: sand, no shade, and 100 degree weather!  Never mind!



Look into Rocky Raccoon. It's held north of Houston in February so the weather is nice. The course is five loops of soft trails with very few technical sections. Great aid stations, too, all manned by experienced ultra runners. Plus, there's a very generous time limit.

http://www.tejastrails.com/rocky100/


----------



## SarahDisney

*Race Recap: NYRR France Run 8K
*
_The Race:_

This is the third year they did this race (I think), and it's sponsored by Air France and run by NYRR (for those of you not familiar with NYRR, they're the ones who do the NYC Marathon, among many other races). The race was most of a loop around Central Park (the full loop is 10K).
There were various French treats available in the festival area before the race. There was also bag check (for which you had to use a clear plastic bag (which they provided) and go through security, but security was super easy - they just looked in your bag). They also had bibs pickup for people who hadn't done it in advance.
There were L corrals (I was in corral L), and the corrals were let off in waves of 3-4 corrals (I think). They actually combined corrals K and L pretty early, and I was in my corral early because I wanted to be towards the front, so I wound up being one of the first starters from my corral.
On the course, there were a ton of volunteers/workers directing traffic and encouraging runners. There were 4 water stops, one every mile-ish (the race was 4.97 miles, so it wasn't exactly every mile). As far as I know, it was just water, no gatorade/powerade, but they did have sprinklers before each water stop, so ... I got wet and it was glorious.
After the race they had bagels and apples (are bananas out of style or something?), and all of the same French treats were available in the festival area

_My Experience:_

I was super nervous about this one, especially once I realized that I was in the last corral. Turns out, there were lots of people in my corral and lots of people around my pace. Most of the races I do are much smaller, and after a while the crowd around me thins out a bit. That didn't happen in this race, and I'm guessing that's just because there were more runners of all paces.
Plan for this race was long run intervals (3 min run/1 min walk). I considered running the whole first mile because I wasn't sure run/walk was going to be considered okay in this race, but once I got started on the first hill (aka the very start of the race), I knew that wasn't going to happen. It turned out fine - I just announced it when I was switching to walking, and I managed to not get run over. Also, I saw at least one other person who was signaling walk breaks. There may have been more run/walk people there that I just didn't notice. Run/walk was definitely not a problem.
Fudging hills. That said, I was able to pick up some speed on the downhills, and I kinda just kept slogging away on the hills, so my pace was acceptable. It wasn't hard to maintain a decent pace, I just felt uncomfortable on the hills (I don't know if that makes any sense). After the hills kicked my rear end in my February half marathon, I was hoping for some hill redemption, and I didn't get it.
I did a lot of weaving. I'm used to running on the right side, and all of the water stops were on the left side, so I had to move around to get to them. GPS had me at 5.06 miles for a 4.97 mile course. I'm not usually that bad, I think.
_Overall Thoughts:_

Stupid Central Park hills. I think I need a break from those hills. I'll probably be back again, but ... maybe not so soon. (Someone remind me when I finally start working on my fall race schedule)
This race got me over my fear of NYRR. I'd definitely do more NYRR now. Problem is, many of their races are in Central Park, and I'm trying to stay away from Central Park for a little bit. We'll see what happens.
I'm glad I did this race, and I'd definitely encourage others to try it (assuming you're okay with the hills), but I'm not running to do it again. Minus them playing La Marseillaise, it kinda seemed like a generic 'insert-theme-here' race.
*
Official Time: 58:49 *(Goal: 60:00 min; Previous 5-mile PR: 55:33; Previous 8K PR: None)
My secondary goal was to get out of corral L. For NYRR races, corral L is 11:30 or slower. Alas, my pace was 11:50. Maybe next time. One of these days I will get that K on my bib!!! (Not that it really matters since I was actually ahead of some of the K runners at the start)


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For any race you have coming up, do you have a A, B, and C goal or just a A goal? How do you determine the goals?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I normally have multiple goals for each race regardless of distance. My "C" goal is always to finish. My "B" goal is usually based on my current fitness level. Not something easy, but something that is attainable while being a little uncomfortable. My "A" goal is a goal that within reach but would basically require everything going perfect. Things like enough sleep, proper diet, race day weather conditions, running tangents, and then being in a little better shape then I thought I was. I have hit goal A a few times and was surprised by it and how easy the day felt.



Normally I have a goal to finish (C), a time I can live with if I beat it (B), and a time to push myself.  I am planning to sign up for the Smuttynose 1/2 on 10/1 I believe.  I haven't yet and when I do my goal will be to do the best I can.  I am not expecting much as this year has been nothing close to what I expected.  But I missed it last year as I was in a walking boot so I want to go give it a try this year.   My goals will be more aggressive for 2018, after Goofy is over of course.  That will be all about the fun.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Who or what has made the biggest impression on you regarding running?

ATTQOTD: I am going to say the group of local runners that I used to train with. Being part of that group helped in so many ways. Perhaps I need to get back to those weekend runs with the group.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Twofold, and they're both on here: First, @MoanasPapa, whose journey from non-runner to half marathon finisher in 2013 inspired me to start my own running journey, and whose continuing support and cheerleading propel me forward. Second, @DopeyBadger, who helped me break through the running rut I had been in and gave me the tools and guidance to make a real run (see what I did there?) at my long-time goal of finishing a half while enjoying the work that goes in to it.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> Who or what has made the biggest impression on you regarding running?


Defintiely my Dad. He is the one who got me into running in the first place, and at 65 he continues to be my inspiration, motivation and all around go-to for running advice!


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who or what has made the biggest impression on you regarding running?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am going to say the group of local runners that I used to train with. Being part of that group helped in so many ways. Perhaps I need to get back to those weekend runs with the group.



The thing that's had the biggest impact on me was completing a hard training plan.   The first time I went through Hanson's it was very hard but it showed me that I could improve much faster than I thought possible, but it takes hard work.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: Definitely my two boys (ages 4 and 3).  They are so interested when I am going out for a run and love to run with me even if for a hundred yards or so.  Growing up my parents were older and more out of shape than the other kids' parents and they were not able to keep up/participate with me in sports. I was the same age (35) as my dad was when my first son was born and I am determined to stay in shape and healthy for my boys.  My boys are running in the Kid's Races at Marathon Weekend and hopefully that will be the first step toward running races with me in the future.  I need as much of a head start as I can get, because before too long they will outpace me.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who or what has made the biggest impression on you regarding running?


Since I don't know many runners personally  I'd say the people on here. I get a lot of my running advice from the many runners here. Whether it's training plans, nutrition, clothing, etc.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who or what has made the biggest impression on you regarding running?



There was a lady (Lee) in my U.S. Navy Diving school class, and after we graduated from diving school, a few of us (including Lee) were stationed in Athens, GA for a short stint (like one month).  I was training for my first marathon at the time, and she had been a middle distance runner at Pepperdine prior to joining the Navy.  In that one month, she taught me all about proper training, including the addition of speed workouts (which I had never done before).  I started getting immediate benefits from training properly, and these new speed workouts really seemed to help as I PR'd a 5k event in Athens towards the end of our month there.  A month or two later, I ran my first marathon, and that first marathon is still my PR marathon.  She really opened my eyes to the correct way to train (slow and fast, not much in the middle)... unfortunately, I didn't always use this knowledge in my subsequent marathons, and I never did beat my first marathon time.  I am now back to training properly, but unfortunately 25 years has passed since my first marathon, so I will likely never get back to that speed.


----------



## Disney at Heart

My husband has been my main inspiration! I met him in college when he was just out of basic training and rode a bicycle with him while he ran (oh, the things we do in college to be with our sweethearts). I watched him go from Army PT drills to short races, the 1994 Disney Marathon (his first of many), Goofy, Dopey, Ultra trail races: 35Ks, 50ks, 50 milers, and finally the GA Death Race (about 68-74 miles - look it up: http://www.runbumtours.com/georgia-death-race!). He has been patient with me, encouraged me, shared knowledge, paced me for many miles, registered and taken me to many races, congratulated me on my successes, and picked me up when I have fallen, literally and figuratively! 

And this group! Y'all keep me excited about the next race and keep me motivated to keep training, even on those days when I really don't want to!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who or what has made the biggest impression on you regarding running?


All of you have made the biggest impression on me. I don't have too many "real world" people around me that run so hearing all of you talk about experiences and ideas and struggles and successes really helps me out! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: So many people and experiences have had an impression on me, but one person stands out. I shared an office with her maybe 10 years ago. She was about 5 to 7 years younger than me and ran marathons. I was in the throes of motherhood to toddlers and hadn't run in years. I'd also put on about 30-40 pounds over that time. I felt like I was no longer a runner, and in my mid-thirties thought I was too old to start again (how ridiculous). This office mate, even though she was so fit, was never condescending to me and kept telling me how crazy it was to think the running ship had sailed away from me for good, I could start any time, and I could run a half marathon or even a marathon someday if I wanted. She treated me like an athlete who was just on hiatus, not a lost cause. She gave me the confidence to train for my first half and the rest is history. In fact that was an office with three desks and that third person has become a runner also! She says the two of us inspired her.

Guys-- I am sooo close to signing up for the WDW Marathon before the proof of time deadline. And I'm curious what @DopeyBadger has done for all of you. I'm sending up the bat-signal, er, badger-signal, can I DM you and see about a plan? If it's not too late?


----------



## FFigawi

@LSUlakes, can you please update my races for me? I'm dropping Chicago on Oct 8 and adding Bike Around the Bay on Oct 21-22, Ragnar Forida on Nov 11-12 (with @CheapRunnerMike), and Space Coast on Nov 26. Thanks!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: It was Disney runners as a whole that made such an impression on me. I hadn't heard of the Disney Marathon until 2014, and when I checked it out online people looked like they were having so much fun I had to do it. I was inspired enough that it took me from a 30 lbs overweight 10 mile/week jogger to a lean marathoner. The Disney races are still my favorite racing experiences.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

_*YQOTD: *For any race you have coming up, do you have a A, B, and C goal or just a A goal? How do you determine the goals?_

A) The time goal. (There isn't always one, though. rD races will often fall into that category.)
B) Have fun! Take in the sights and sounds, get some pictures, and just soak up the event.

That's pretty much it. Once I get more experience, I may learn to set intermediate time goals, but right now if I just don't have it or the weather is not going to cooperate, I'm going to pull way back and just cruise.

_*QOTD: *Who or what has made the biggest impression on you regarding running?_

I had been watching friends on FB post pictures from their races, and that group was getting bigger. The straw that broke the camel's back was my brother-in-law completing the Mercedes Marathon, so I wanted to join in. Now, my wife is a huge inspiration, and her determination not to give up. (She had a terrible time at the last leg of Dopey in January, and swore that would be her one and only marathon. She got hurt, and also made some bad decisions on course, and feels she otherwise would have met her goal. So she decided she had unfinished business with it, and didn't want that to be her last experience with the distance. I'm totally impressed.)

Of course my friends still impress me with their achievements, and everyone on here is so terrific. The running community in general has made a huge impression on me, and has kept me interested in pushing forward.


----------



## DopeyBadger

SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: So many people and experiences have had an impression on me, but one person stands out. I shared an office with her maybe 10 years ago. She was about 5 to 7 years younger than me and ran marathons. I was in the throes of motherhood to toddlers and hadn't run in years. I'd also put on about 30-40 pounds over that time. I felt like I was no longer a runner, and in my mid-thirties thought I was too old to start again (how ridiculous). This office mate, even though she was so fit, was never condescending to me and kept telling me how crazy it was to think the running ship had sailed away from me for good, I could start any time, and I could run a half marathon or even a marathon someday if I wanted. She treated me like an athlete who was just on hiatus, not a lost cause. She gave me the confidence to train for my first half and the rest is history. In fact that was an office with three desks and that third person has become a runner also! She says the two of us inspired her.
> 
> Guys-- I am sooo close to signing up for the WDW Marathon before the proof of time deadline. And I'm curious what @DopeyBadger has done for all of you. I'm sending up the bat-signal, er, badger-signal, can I DM you and see about a plan? If it's not too late?



Definitely not too late.  If you choose to sign up, then I'll be here to help.  I will say the sooner the better though.  One, so you can fully adapt to the training, and two, because I've got about 30 plans lapsing in the next 8 weeks so I'm about to get really busy if people want another plan.


----------



## SheHulk

DopeyBadger said:


> Definitely not too late.  If you choose to sign up, then I'll be here to help.  I will say the sooner the better though.  One, so you can fully adapt to the training, and two, because I've got about 30 plans lapsing in the next 8 weeks so I'm about to get really busy if people want another plan.


DM'ed you just now


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: it's hard to pinpoint one person that has had the biggest impression on me, but my sister-in-law signing up and training for the Nike Women's Half Marathon in 2007 really made me want to try something like that.  I  loved following along with her journey and cheering for her.


----------



## MoanasPapa

FredtheDuck said:


> whose continuing support and cheerleading propel me forward.



Aw, thanks! At this point, you're the one getting up early, getting your miles in, making sure I'm on track for mine -- you're the one cheerleading me!


----------



## DVCFan1994

QOTD:  I am going to say if I had to pick a single person, it would be my sister.  We initially signed up together for PHM 2014, it would have been the first half for both of us. But she had a somewhat high risk pregnancy and had to defer.  We did it together in 2015, and she has continued to improve.  Where as I have had multiple injury set backs, she has continued to work and improve getting her times down.  She is also 7 years younger so I don't have a sense of competition with her, because I feel like our ages just set us up to be differently abled runners.  She ran short distances on and off from high school on, I never ran more than a few hundred yards at a time until I was 37 years old.  While I know we are very different runners, seeing her sticking to the training programs and making huge progress cycle after cycle at least gives me a real example of how putting in the work gets one to their goals.  I think that is part of what helped me really stick to my marathon program this cycle.  Right as it started I went to cheer her on at a half near our mom's house.  It is a tough course where she'd gone for a PR the year before in bad conditions and missed it by under a minute.  This year she beat the same goal by 5-6 minutes.  We both use Higdon plans, so I felt if she could follow it and get those results, I could follow one and certainly at a minimum finish my race feeling prepared.  Its my first time attempting 26.2 so my PR will be automatic


----------



## LSUlakes

This weekend we have the following folks with races to conclude the race schedule for August:

25 - @Disney at Heart - Midnight Flight 10k (1:03:00 / N/A)
26 - @PaDisneyCouple  (MR) - York Rail Trail 10 Mi (1:30:00 / N/A)
27 - @BikeFan  - Annapolis 10 Miler (NG / N/A)

Best of luck this weekend! As usual, if you need to revise your goal, let me know and I will make the change. Anyone else need to add a race to the list? I look forward to hearing how the race goes!


----------



## Princess KP

SheHulk said:


> Guys-- I am sooo close to signing up for the WDW Marathon before the proof of time deadline.



Do it!!


----------



## Dis5150

@FFigawi  and anyone else who uses saltstick, Base Salt or Tailwind:

If you use Tailwind, do you just supplement with water? And no other fuels needed? Do you take the salt stick caps or use the Base Salt when you are taking Tailwind?

And if you use Salt Stick tabs or Base Salt (without Tailwind), do you still need to use other fueling?

Sorry if that is confusing, lol! I am looking at getting something to replace electrolytes and not sure what to go with (trying all isn't an option as funds are limited right now). Thanks!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

SheHulk said:


> Guys-- I am sooo close to signing up for the WDW Marathon before the proof of time deadline.



You know... If you're looking for objective, balanced feedback... This ain't the crowd for that! 

If you have the means, you know what to do...


----------



## SheHulk

Princess KP said:


> Do it!!





Chasing Dopey said:


> You know... If you're looking for objective, balanced feedback... This ain't the crowd for that!
> 
> If you have the means, you know what to do...


I want you to know @Chasing Dopey  I minimally took your advice about strength training to get my knee ready for the marathon should I sign up, and did 2 sets of 10 reps of lunges, that's it, and my butt and quads are killing me today. If I do it I'm going to have to do a lot more lunges. Can't believe how weak my leg muscles are for all the running I do.


----------



## FFigawi

Dis5150 said:


> @FFigawi  and anyone else who uses saltstick, Base Salt or Tailwind:
> 
> If you use Tailwind, do you just supplement with water? And no other fuels needed? Do you take the salt stick caps or use the Base Salt when you are taking Tailwind?



When I'm using Tailwind, I normally don't take anything else but water. If the conditions are extremely hot and humid, I may take a lick or two of BASE salt or a salt stick tab, but generally, I stick with Tailwind because it's got everything in it already.  



> And if you use Salt Stick tabs or Base Salt (without Tailwind), do you still need to use other fueling?



You absolutely need additional fueling, assuming you're going long distances. BASE salt and salt tabs don't have calories, so you need to get them from gels, bloks, fig newtons, etc. When doing long distance triathlons, I'll use Tailwind on the bike and switch to something else during the run.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Definitely my husband @Chris-Mo .  He encouraged me for a long time to run with him and I refused for a long time.  When I stumbled upon the Galloway method and asked if he would do run/walk with him he never hesitated to join.  I know if he weren't my steadfast running partner, I never would have stuck with it like I have.


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> Look into Rocky Raccoon. It's held north of Houston in February so the weather is nice. The course is five loops of soft trails with very few technical sections. Great aid stations, too, all manned by experienced ultra runners. Plus, there's a very generous time limit.
> 
> http://www.tejastrails.com/rocky100/



We have a friend who has run the Rocky Raccoon a few times and my DH went with him last year as support.  He thought it was a great race.  My DH is contemplating the 50-miler there in February but he hasn't made his mind up for certain yet.


----------



## Baloo in MI

FFigawi said:


> Look into Rocky Raccoon. It's held north of Houston in February so the weather is nice. The course is five loops of soft trails with very few technical sections. Great aid stations, too, all manned by experienced ultra runners. Plus, there's a very generous time limit.
> 
> http://www.tejastrails.com/rocky100/



Thanks, I will take a look.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

SheHulk said:


> I want you to know @Chasing Dopey  I minimally took your advice about strength training to get my knee ready for the marathon should I sign up, and did 2 sets of 10 reps of lunges, that's it, and my butt and quads are killing me today. If I do it I'm going to have to do a lot more lunges. Can't believe how weak my leg muscles are for all the running I do.



Awesome! And, yeah... weird, isn't it? Even though the muscles are located in the same place, you're recruiting slightly different sets of fibers when you run and when you lift. I would add in some glute activation exercises, which are really important. I like bridges, single leg deadlifts, and leg lifts. (Those links are to pretty good youtube videos.) Getting the butt to work like it's supposed to is so important for the knees. There's another technique I found that helped me, but can't find it. I'll keep looking.


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> We have a friend who has run the Rocky Raccoon a few times and my DH went with him last year as support.  He thought it was a great race.  My DH is contemplating the 50-miler there in February but he hasn't made his mind up for certain yet.



It's a fantastic race! I did the 50 several years ago and can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Dis5150 said:


> @FFigawi  and anyone else who uses saltstick, Base Salt or Tailwind:
> 
> If you use Tailwind, do you just supplement with water? And no other fuels needed? Do you take the salt stick caps or use the Base Salt when you are taking Tailwind?
> 
> And if you use Salt Stick tabs or Base Salt (without Tailwind), do you still need to use other fueling?
> 
> Sorry if that is confusing, lol! I am looking at getting something to replace electrolytes and not sure what to go with (trying all isn't an option as funds are limited right now). Thanks!




I use Tailwind for my longer runs/races.  I have found it to work very well (and am a big fan of the Lemon and the Mandarin flavors).  You have to figure out the right amount for you but once I found the right consistency of powder to water it has worked very well.  No stomach issues at all; I do not take any salt pills on top of Tailwind.  I have found that I need to be intentional about drinking water and not just the tailwind.  So I keep a two bottles in my hydration vest, one with tailwind and one just water.  I usually bring along Shot Bloks or eat a little off the aid station tables, mostly out of need to feel like I chewed on something - if that makes sense.  I am still fairly new (6 months) to Tailwind but I like it a lot so far.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:
I am not sure I have one person or experience that is my motivation.  I am very lucky in that my wife is an incredible support and I have made some good friends who have helped and motivated me.  I have interacted with some incredible runners who astound me.  Also, this thread is pretty awesome!  Mostly for me though it is just the satisfaction of completing something I could not do in the past; in working very hard and getting to sit back after and feel accomplished.  Not sure if that is a runner's high or simply relief when I reach a new goal but I love that feeling.  I think of that sometimes when a run is really sucking, as they sometimes do.


----------



## Disney at Heart

ZellyB said:


> We have a friend who has run the Rocky Raccoon a few times and my DH went with him last year as support.  He thought it was a great race.  My DH is contemplating the 50-miler there in February but he hasn't made his mind up for certain yet.



Look at the Fools Run 50 miler in the Withlacoochee State Forest between Orlando and Tampa. DH has run it a few times. But the best thing is that while he runs all day, DS and I can spend the day at Disney World. The first time he ran it, he called to say he was finished while I was on Small World and I actually answered the phone and then apologized and announced to the whole boat that my husband had just finished his first 50 mile race. They all cheered! Disney people!!!


----------



## JulieODC

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD part two: My next next race is my sub hour 10k attempt.  So my goals are basically
> A) less than an hour
> B) less than an hour
> C) less than an hour
> 
> I know my official pacer may have other plans, but at least they will fall directly in line with the above.



Goal twin! I've had a not-great training cycle though, so doubt is setting in. I have until 10/1 to turn that around though!

And Disney runners and you guys have made a huge impression! So much good info and willingness to share info - and acceptance of all skill levels and approaches. Run walk has been a game changer for me and I don't think I would have found it without Disney runners!


----------



## Keels

tigger536 said:


> ATTQOTD:  For goal races I usually do have A, B and C goals.  I have these for Chicago, my current "goal race".
> 
> A goal - finish in under 4:XX
> B goal - finish in under 4:YY
> C goal - finish under my current marathon PR time.
> 
> Not saying them out loud yet.



Liar ... I know what the XX and YY are!!!!! 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who or what has made the biggest impression on you regarding running?



Without sounding cheesy, @FFigawi is probably 1A and @mbwhitti is 1B. 

John has always been there to push me out of my comfort zone and challenge me to do something bigger, better and different. And even better than that, he's always around for support or to listen to my (constant) b!+ching. I wouldn't have achieved half the milestones I have if it wasn't for him.

And Beth ... well, she's just like my sister from another mister. She's always down for a race or a trip or a challenge, she always there to support and she continues to amaze me with how awesome she is. And then there's the little bit about us constantly finishing each other's sentences. Yeah, that doesn't get annoying at all.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Chasing Dopey said:


> Awesome! And, yeah... weird, isn't it? Even though the muscles are located in the same place, you're recruiting slightly different sets of fibers when you run and when you lift. I would add in some glute activation exercises, which are really important. I like bridges, single leg deadlifts, and leg lifts. (Those links are to pretty good youtube videos.) Getting the butt to work like it's supposed to is so important for the knees. There's another technique I found that helped me, but can't find it. I'll keep looking.



Have to agree here.  I had IT band issues for years.  Finally got serious about adding some basic strength work, and it's made a huuuge difference.  It's only about 15 minutes 2 times a week.  For me it's bridges, single leg deadlifts, clock lunges and band walks.  Game changer.  I was super quad dominant, meaning they always took over, and my gluteus would just go to sleep and do nothing.  To look at my legs I have huge strong quads, barely there hamstrings.  Adding this strength work has given me amazing results with injury prevention.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Without sounding cheesy, @FFigawi is probably 1A and @mbwhitti is 1B.
> 
> John has always been there to push me out of my comfort zone and challenge me to do something bigger, better and different. And even better than that, he's always around for support or to listen to my (constant) b!+ching. I wouldn't have achieved half the milestones I have if it wasn't for him.
> 
> And Beth ... well, she's just like my sister from another mister. She's always down for a race or a trip or a challenge, she always there to support and she continues to amaze me with how awesome she is. And then there's the little bit about us constantly finishing each other's sentences. Yeah, that doesn't get annoying at all.



Awwwwwwww, now I feel special.


----------



## Wendy98

I have drawn inspiration from so many people and places--I can't pinpoint just one.  I credit a friend from my teen years.  She ran her first marathon as an adult with Joints in Motion.  It was in Dublin and I loved her recap.  I was in awe that I knew someone who had run a marathon--it sounded like the craziest, hardest thing I could imagine.  I started running with her and planning my first marathon within the year.  She ran the last couple miles with me that first marathon.

I also credit a local elite runner who I compete with often and have become friends with.   She has encouraged me to believe that I am a good runner and that a sub 3 marathon was easily in reach.  Incidentally, I finished 2nd to her at this year's Flying Pig.


----------



## Anisum

ATTQOTD: I think many things. You guys are the biggest inspiration day to day because when I was still nervous about the daunting task of a 1/2 marathon hearing how far everyone on here had come in their running journey it definitely pushed me to do more. I have family that run and they along with my Disney loving friend helped push me to start running and are always there for support. There's also the amazing local running community in my area. They're fantastic and they definitely helped me reach the starting line at my first tri. They also get me out to try new things and new places to run.


----------



## KingLlama

ATTQOTD: A couple of DIS'er friends whose handles I don't know(they may not even post on the boards, I just know they watch/listen to the shows) originally inspired me to get off the couch and DO SOMETHING, since they had lost quite a bit of weight by eating better and starting the Galloway run/walk system. Also, I'm a fan of the "Big Change" interview series on YouTube. The host, Jason Cohen, lost a lot of weight by switching to a plant-based diet and starting a running program. Now, he does monthly interviews with men/women who have done the same thing(though not always plant-based). One of his interview subjects, Josh LaJaunie, lost 200 pounds and became a marathon runner.

I'm nowhere near that level of achievement, but I am 80 pounds down, have my first 5K in the books, and will be running my first 10K this November. And as soon as the holidays are over, I'll be starting my training for a half(hopefully running one in April).


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How have your running goals changed from when you first started running to what your goals are now?

ATTQOTD: When I  first started running my goal was to run a 5k under 30 minutes. I've come a long way over the years and my current goals are about running marathons and one day to BQ. My most immediate goal is simply to get back out there. I am failing miserably as of late.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How have your running goals changed from when you first started running to what your goals are now?



ATTQOTD:  My running goals have changed frequently since I began running seriously.  When I first started out, my goal was simply to get to the point where I could survive a half marathon.  I honestly thought I was crazy even thinking about running a half since, you know, "I wasn't a distance runner" and "Distance running is boring".  After that first half, my goal became to get to a sub-2:00 half.  Then it became to "run a marathon, since that's a bucket-list type item".  I flirted with trying to work to a BQ, but I think my history of knee issues is going to preclude that.  As a result, I'm resigning myself to being pretty close to as fast as I'm ever going to be and focusing more on distance with my current goals being Dopey (should've been done last January, grr!) and bridging this year's Dopey fitness into an ultra, either a 50k or 50 miler.  Bottom line, my goals are kind of like Disney World weather.  Give them a couple of hours and they'll be completely different.  All I know is that I'm having fun on the ride.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How have your running goals changed from when you first started running to what your goals are now?



Early goals:  to run without walking; then to run longer without walking.

Goal 1:  Run a marathon (and live to tell about it)

Goal 2:  Do it again (before first ds was 6 months old)

Goal 3:  Do it again, maybe a little faster (got close to the 4 hour mark--at least I think this was that marathon)

Goal 4:  Break 4 hours--also done while full time mommy to a 3 year old and 6 month old.  (mission accomplished:3:58 something?--can't remember)

took a LONG break from running...

Goal 5:  start running again (this was after baby #3 and the horrible rheumatoid arthritis days)

Goal 6:  run a marathon again  (no idea what my time was, maybe in the 3:50s?)

Goal 7:  entertain idea of running a BQ.  Ran a 3:49:30 (developed stress fracture during the race)

Goal 8:  get that BQ (ran a 3:14 five months after the last marathon) This was my 7th marathon.

Goal 9:  Run at Boston!!!  (one of my favorite running days, EVER)

Goal 10:  Keep qualifying for Boston because it is that awesome

Goal 11:  Do something special on my 40th birthday--ran a marathon (glad it was on a Saturday)

Goal 12:  Get faster--By now I was winning or placing at local races.  Never would have dreamed this was possible.

Goal 13:  Run a sub 3 hour marathon.  I got there eventually.  I had a rough 18 months with injuries (the worst was the stress fracture in my femur) before I reached this goal.  I ran a 2:58 at Boston 2016.  I have since done it 3 more times.

Goal 14:  Set a new PR which I did this year (again at Boston 2:56)

Back of my mind goal:   Keep running into those golden years!  I tear my body down a lot.  I hope I am physically still able to run as I get up in years.

I have thought about trying for an Olympic Qualifier (I need a sub 2:45).  Then I remember that I am perfectly content where I am.  I don't think I have it in me to devote anymore time to this than I already do.  And I hurt--some days are more than others.  I am afraid if I try for that goal, it could erase the above goal.

I have run 19 marathons.  I think about trying an ultra and stalk results and races frequently.  I really love the marathon though and keep coming back to it.


----------



## kywyldcat03

WOW Wendy, you are truly an inspiration to us all!  Way to go!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOD: When I started running, I didn't really have any goals other than get back in shape and lose weight. I wasn't into racing (I ran races, but just for fun) and was never in the running for AG awards. Ran a few halfs, but never even considered a full.

In 2010, I decided I really needed to experience a marathon, since I'd been running so long. I did 2011 Goofy as my first full, with my only goal being to finish without walking. I was woefully under-trained, but it was the year of the perfect weather, so I met my goal. It was supposed to be one-and-done.

Then I decided I needed to experience a marathon while properly trained. I was out for 6 months after ankle surgery, so I did 2012 Rocket City. The wheels fell off around mile 16. I finished, but it was a Death March. I also ran 2013 Goofy to prove I was 'back' after ankle surgery. It's confusing since the years are different, but 2012 Rocket City (RCM) and 2013 Goofy are only 3 weeks apart.

Then I decided I needed to experience a marathon while properly trained AND not go out to fast. Each marathon was always supposed to be my last. One thing led to another, and I was getting close to 10 marathons. I did 4 in 3 months, RCM, Goofy, Myrtle Beach, and Publix-Georgia (can we get a better name?). I qualified for Marathon Maniacs during that stint, but never joined.

Marathon #10 was 2016 Museum of Aviation. This was absolutely, positively my last marathon. I believe I even promised my DW 'no more marathons!'

The next thing I did was trick the DW by signing up for a 52 mile ULTRA-marathon. (Honey, it's technically NOT a marathon!)

To sum it up my goal went from no marathon, to finish a marathon, to race a marathon, to finish 10 marathons, to finish an ultra-marathon.

Something happened (still not sure exactly what), but now I'm signed up for RCM and Dopey. Like @tigger536, I have some goals for RCM, but they are more like Z:XX (note the extra variable). I too cannot bring myself to voice Z at this point.

Somewhere along the way (I guess all the marathon training), I became AG competitive. Now I am disappointed if I don't bring home the hardware.

Sorry for the rambling response. Maybe my point is 'it's good to have goals, but don't set them so far in advance that you miss an opportunity to go in a different direction'. My second point is 'just because a marathon isn't on your radar screen today, that doesn't mean it can't be a goal at some point in the future.'


----------



## FredtheDuck

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How have your running goals changed from when you first started running to what your goals are now?



When I first started running, I set a goal of running a 5k. When I met that goal, I started to wonder if a half was in reach. I dawdled for a few years. So that half is still my goal, and I hope to check it off in a couple of weeks. Once I do, I'll figure out what's next.



camaker said:


> All I know is that I'm having fun on the ride.



I love this.



kywyldcat03 said:


> WOW Wendy, you are truly an inspiration to us all! Way to go!



I second this!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How have your running goals changed from when you first started running to what your goals are now?
> 
> ATTQOTD: When I  first started running my goal was to run a 5k under 30 minutes. I've come a long way over the years and my current goals are about running marathons and one day to BQ. My most immediate goal is simply to get back out there. I am failing miserably as of late.



My goals have gotten more varied as time has gone on. I started out with wanting to finish my first marathon in a decent time in order to get through my first 50-mile race a few months later. Now, I've moved to multiple goals: a PR attempt once a year, more difficult ultras like Comrades, long distance triathlons, etc. My ultimate goal of a sub-24 100-mile race is still on the list. I was working towards it several years ago before moving overseas and need to get working on it again for 2019 or 2020. I'm not counting finishing the seven continents as a goal mostly because that's more about deciding when to spend the money to head south in comparison to the real training required to hit a new PR.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How have your running goals changed from when you first started running to what your goals are now?



It was in April of 2015 that I started running with the idea of completing some races. (Before it was just going for a quick run for a workout, but was never consistent or deliberate in any way.) I thought I could definitely do a 5k, and maybe I'll work my way up to a 10k. I had my doubts that I would ever get to a 10k because, of course, I was running way too hard and really suffering at the end. Then (28 months ago from yesterday), I tried my first run/walk/run. That was the moment that opened everything. (I found Galloway after discovering the runDisney events.) Shortly after, I was signed up for the 2016 Light Side Challenge.

Goal 1: 10k... Scratched for: Finish 10k/13.1 Challenge. check

Injuries. Injuries. Injuries.

I made it to Light Side (barely), and by that time was already signed up for Dark Side (because Kessel Run and darn them!), and Wine & Dine was already being planned as a big family event. I pretend like I was trying to decide, but by the end of the Light Side half, I pretty much already knew I was going to do Dopey. But first...

Goal 3: Get into Corral A for a Disney Half. (Which I thought I just missed at W&D, but it turned out JUST good enough for A at Dark Side 2017.) check

Injuries. Injuries.

Goal 4: Finish Dopey healthy and happy! check

And now into the unknown:

Goal 5: Solve this injury problem and get through a more strenuous training program. I don't know if it can be 'solved' per se, but I'm doing a lot better now, and getting through Hanson's quite well.

Goal 6: 4:00 at MCM... Scratch that, 3:45 at MCM. (In cool weather, I'll still be in Zone 2 at 9:00 per mile.) That I'm willing to put this in print or say it out loud is something for me.

Goal 7: The once unthinkable...


----------



## JeffW

FFigawi said:


> When I'm using Tailwind, I normally don't take anything else but water. If the conditions are extremely hot and humid, I may take a lick or two of BASE salt or a salt stick tab, but generally, I stick with Tailwind because it's got everything in it already.
> 
> 
> 
> You absolutely need additional fueling, assuming you're going long distances. BASE salt and salt tabs don't have calories, so you need to get them from gels, bloks, fig newtons, etc. When doing long distance triathlons, I'll use Tailwind on the bike and switch to something else during the run.



A related question for those of you that use Tailwind.  I use it in training, when I carry a water belt for my runs.  However, I hate running races with a water belt (the additional weight bugs me at full speed).  That's why I've stuck with a SPIbelt with GU's for race days.  Do any of you carry the powder with you, and mix in at water stations?  I'm toying with something like a Nathan Swift Plus belt which has a small 10oz bottle that I could use to mix.  But I'm trying to imagine myself running down the road with the bottle in one hand, the cap in my teeth, and a ziplock in the other trying to poor in some amount of mix


----------



## LSUlakes

*Texas Folks!*

If you live in or near Corpus Christi TX you have ~36 hours to landfall. The storm is now projected to be a Cat. 3 Hurricane when it comes onshore. Not only that but its going to hang around that same area from Saturday morning to Tuesday morning. 

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/gmex/h5-loop-vis.html


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I think from the start, I always knew somehow that I am built more for endurance than speed.  So my first running goal was to simply finish the 2014 princess half marathon, and I was always thinking ahead to that.  Then they announced the first Glass Slipper Challenge for 2014, so since I'm an endurance not speed person, more running sounded better   Thanks to Disers back when I started for PHM 2014 I learned about proof of time, and so a local 10k was was my first race.  My goal for the half was simply to complete a race at Disney.  While I wouldn't say I planned to never run again, I really didn't think I'd get so much enjoyment from running, and so I figured I go back to my gym workouts with some runs in here and there.  But I kept running after that first Glass Slipper partially due to my sister deferring and knowing I had to do PHM again in 2015, but in large part because I enjoyed it.  By then I had two injuries, but somehow, I still wanted to keep going and was determined to have a training cycle where I managed to stay uninjured.  

Now my goals are more focused on enjoying each run for itself.  When my dad died last year it hit me really hard, in part because everyone had refused to see the truth about the severity of his illness for so long (and the doctors weren't very forthcoming either in retrospect)  and we all kept putting stuff off until he got better.  He didn't.  Since last December, it's really been a change for me to try to enjoy what is happening now, while I have an eye to the future, I'm trying not to only focus on that.  So while all my runs this week have been in a sense done in preparation for my first marathon in 7 weeks, they each had a meaning and a purpose for that day.  And I feel grateful for completing each one.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *Texas Folks!*
> 
> If you live in or near Corpus Christi TX you have ~36 hours to landfall. The storm is now projected to be a Cat. 3 Hurricane when it comes onshore. Not only that but its going to hang around that same area from Saturday morning to Tuesday morning.



It better move on by the next Saturday. Your opener is in Houston.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How have your running goals changed from when you first started running to what your goals are now?


When I started I running I had no intentions of running races, but I did think it would be cool to be able to run an entire 5K some day.  My goals have changed slightly since then, but the premise is still the same..."It would be cool to [insert random athletic accomplishment] some day."




LSUlakes said:


> My most immediate goal is simply to get back out there. I am failing miserably as of late.


Don't be too hard on yourself Jerry, you'll get back there.  I'm completely wiped out these days too and just enjoying the time away.  I am just not there mentally, other distractions going on in life, and training has suffered.  It happens.  We move on and running is still there once we are ready again.


----------



## Dis5150

JeffW said:


> A related question for those of you that use Tailwind.  I use it in training, when I carry a water belt for my runs.  However, I hate running races with a water belt (the additional weight bugs me at full speed).  That's why I've stuck with a SPIbelt with GU's for race days.  Do any of you carry the powder with you, and mix in at water stations?  I'm toying with something like a Nathan Swift Plus belt which has a small 10oz bottle that I could use to mix.  But I'm trying to imagine myself running down the road with the bottle in one hand, the cap in my teeth, and a ziplock in the other trying to poor in some amount of mix



This is my problem also, if I decide to go with Tailwind. I am considering getting one of these:

https://www.orangemud.com/collections/running-packs/products/hydraquiver?variant=402522413

I know a few people on here have them and would probably be happy to give them a review.  (???)


----------



## FFigawi

JeffW said:


> A related question for those of you that use Tailwind.  I use it in training, when I carry a water belt for my runs.  However, I hate running races with a water belt (the additional weight bugs me at full speed).  That's why I've stuck with a SPIbelt with GU's for race days.  Do any of you carry the powder with you, and mix in at water stations?  I'm toying with something like a Nathan Swift Plus belt which has a small 10oz bottle that I could use to mix.  But I'm trying to imagine myself running down the road with the bottle in one hand, the cap in my teeth, and a ziplock in the other trying to poor in some amount of mix



you don't need to carry ziploc bags. Tailwind sells individual packets which have 200 calories of mix in them. They're very handy and convenient for this situation. The other option is to make your hand bottle super concentrated and sip on it at set time intervals along the way.  



LSUlakes said:


> *Texas Folks!*
> 
> If you live in or near Corpus Christi TX you have ~36 hours to landfall. The storm is now projected to be a Cat. 3 Hurricane when it comes onshore. Not only that but its going to hang around that same area from Saturday morning to Tuesday morning.



We've got our beer and wine supplies topped up. We're ready. 



CheapRunnerMike said:


> When I started I running I had no intentions of running races, but I did think it would be cool to be able to run an entire 5K some day.  My goals have changed slightly since then, but the premise is still the same..."It would be cool to [insert random athletic accomplishment] some day."



^^100% this! 



> Don't be too hard on yourself Jerry, you'll get back there.  I'm completely wiped out these days too and just enjoying the time away.  I am just not there mentally, other distractions going on in life, and training has suffered.  It happens.  We move on and running is still there once we are ready again.



^^100% this too. It's okay not to feel like running or training. This is not something we *have* to do, it's something we *get* to do.


----------



## ZellyB

Dis5150 said:


> This is my problem also, if I decide to go with Tailwind. I am considering getting one of these:
> 
> https://www.orangemud.com/collections/running-packs/products/hydraquiver?variant=402522413
> 
> I know a few people on here have them and would probably be happy to give them a review.  (???)



I'm pretty sure @Ariel484 has this one.  I recently bought the double barrel in an attempt to do a better job hydrating on long, hot runs.  I really hated it.    I got the version without the chest strap and I think that plus the combination of the two bottles and the weight of it was just miserable for me.  I described it as feeling like I had a turtle hanging on my back and trying to climb up it each time I took a step.  My husband had the double barrel with the chest strap and likes it a lot and I think those with the single barrel like you are looking at like them as well.


----------



## Dis5150

ZellyB said:


> I'm pretty sure @Ariel484 has this one.  I recently bought the double barrel in an attempt to do a better job hydrating on long, hot runs.  I really hated it.    I got the version without the chest strap and I think that plus the combination of the two bottles and the weight of it was just miserable for me.  I described it as feeling like I had a turtle hanging on my back and trying to climb up it each time I took a step.  My husband had the double barrel with the chest strap and likes it a lot and I think those with the single barrel like you are looking at like them as well.



Good to know! That sounds horrible, lol! Does your husband have the vest version of the double barrel? That is the only one I saw with the chest strap. The cheap part of me is also looking at the handheld version but idk if I can stand that for a full marathon!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How have your running goals changed from when you first started running to what your goals are now?


Well when I first started running I had no ambition of running a full. That quickly changed....

My goals started out smaller and have now grown. I have ambition to do more than I originally intended to.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> How have your running goals changed from when you first started running to what your goals are now?


I feel like, at present, I have come full circle. I moved from 10Ks to 1/2s then Marathons, then back down to chasing better times in the 1/2 distance.
Now I'm currently training for another 1/2 and feel like my speed is dropping off every week. So, once this race is over, I'm going back to the drawing board. I have Dopey coming up, but really need to work on speed. Bit of a connundrum for goal planning.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: My first goal back at the beginning of 2015 was to just be able to finish W&D half that DD27 had talked me into doing with her. Since then I have run 6 half's, 4 10k's, the 2015 "half of a half" W&D, a 10 nautical miler, 2 5k's and one full marathon. 

My current goal is to finish Dopey. After that I (think!) I will just focus on half's. Dopey (and full's) take up so much of my time with training and while DH has been so super supportive (does all my training long runs with me on his bike), I feel like we should spend more time (and money!) on things he wants to do for a while.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: My goals have drastically changed since I first started running. When I first started it was more about losing some baby weight and just finishing 5K's. Every now & then I would try to race a 5K and try to get faster, but never had any desire to try any other distances. I think that was partly because my kids were little and everyday was exhausting - @LSUlakes I can see how you are struggling and remember those days, hang in there!

In the last couple of years my goals have been much more ambitious. In 2015 I ran my first 10K, 10 Miler, and half. In 2016 I ran my first marathon and then ran another one 10 months later. This year has been about building more mileage and improving times in those distances, and in Jan 2018 I will run my first Dopey. Not sure what's in store after that, but I'm sure I'll come up with something!


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> This is my problem also, if I decide to go with Tailwind. I am considering getting one of these:
> 
> https://www.orangemud.com/collections/running-packs/products/hydraquiver?variant=402522413
> 
> I know a few people on here have them and would probably be happy to give them a review.  (???)





ZellyB said:


> I'm pretty sure @Ariel484 has this one.  I recently bought the double barrel in an attempt to do a better job hydrating on long, hot runs.  I really hated it.    I got the version without the chest strap and I think that plus the combination of the two bottles and the weight of it was just miserable for me.  I described it as feeling like I had a turtle hanging on my back and trying to climb up it each time I took a step.  My husband had the double barrel with the chest strap and likes it a lot and I think those with the single barrel like you are looking at like them as well.



I've used the single-barrel Hydraquiver, both the standard and the vest pack versions.  The vest pack is much more comfortable for me to wear, but I just haven't been able to get comfortable with the Hydraquiver setup.  It just feels awkward getting the bottle into and out of the quiver and it keeps bumping up against the AfterShokz headphones that go around the back of my head, which provides another annoyance.

What I've found to work best for me are the Orange Mud Gear Vest 1L (33oz bladder vs 25-29oz bottle) for shorter runs and their Endurance Pack (1.5L - 2L bladder) for longer runs.  Both use more of the vest pack type harness and are very comfortable to wear.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How have your running goals changed from when you first started running to what your goals are now?



I originally started running in college to lose the ol' freshman 15-20lbs, with the goal of running a 5K. My goals are now distance related, but my _priority_ is to run for enjoyment and health! 

I've been a little MIA on the board this week (not that anyone's noticed).  I've caught myself being a lurker/reader and reminded myself to participate!


----------



## opusone

Sailormoon2 said:


> I feel like, at present, I have come full circle. I moved from 10Ks to 1/2s then Marathons, then back down to chasing better times in the 1/2 distance.



This is similar to my progression over the last 30 years: 5k's, 10k's, half marathons, full marathons, triathlons, full Ironman, full marathons, half marathons.  Half marathons are my current race of choice with 5k/10k's mixed in for fun.  No goals at all when I first started running, and now every race has a time or enjoyment goal.


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> @FFigawi  and anyone else who uses saltstick, Base Salt or Tailwind:
> 
> If you use Tailwind, do you just supplement with water? And no other fuels needed? Do you take the salt stick caps or use the Base Salt when you are taking Tailwind?
> 
> And if you use Salt Stick tabs or Base Salt (without Tailwind), do you still need to use other fueling?
> 
> Sorry if that is confusing, lol! I am looking at getting something to replace electrolytes and not sure what to go with (trying all isn't an option as funds are limited right now). Thanks!


@Dis5150 I just started using Tailwind - I'm up to 11 miles with it. I LOOOOOVE it! I have chronic low blood-sugar and keeping it up and stable has always been an issue with distance running. Gels have worked fine, but I still had some big crashes during and after long runs and races. Using Tailwind my blood sugar stays stable the entire time: no crashes! Added bonus: not having to carry a million packs of gels.

I'm in FL and I'm losing a ton of electrolytes in sweat every day, even when I'm not running - Tailwind alone hasn't been enough to replace during long runs in this crazy heat. I use an 11oz handheld bottle (it's actually 12oz, but if I fill to the top it leaks, so I'm really using 11oz at a time) and alternate: first bottle = 1 scoop (100 calories) Tailwind + 1/2 a tab of Nuun, second bottle = 1 scoop Tailwind, 3rd bottle = Tailwind + Nuun, etc. I'm sure I won't need to add the Nuun when (if?!?!) it finally cools off, but I do need it right now.

Re: carrying Tailwind... right now, I park my car in a spot I can circle back to on long runs and keep a big container of pre-mixed Tailwind in a cooler with ice: I NEED it to be cold in this stupid weather. But when (if?!?!) it cools down, I'll bring the powder and mix on the go (I alwyas have water fountains on my routes I use to refill my bottle). I considered buying itty-bitty ziplocs to carry the Tailwind in, but in the end decided the single-serve sticks they sell are worth the price to not deal with measuring/scooping/filling little bags.

At some point, I'll need less fluids, and I'll have to reconfigure my Tailwind:water ratio. I need 100 calories every 40-45 minutes, and right now I'm drinking enough that 100 calories in 11oz of water works, but when (if?!?! see a theme here lol?!) it cools down, I'll need a higher ratio of Tailwind to water.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How have your running goals changed from when you first started running to what your goals are now?


ATTQOTD: I used to run because it felt good and was good for my fitness. When I first got into distance racing, I thought I _had_ to be working on getting faster and I had time goals for a few years... and I wasn't enjoying it very much. I've come full circle now and really don't care about time; my primary focus is on staying healthy and enjoying the ride!



LSUlakes said:


> *Texas Folks!*
> 
> If you live in or near Corpus Christi TX you have ~36 hours to landfall. The storm is now projected to be a Cat. 3 Hurricane when it comes onshore. Not only that but its going to hang around that same area from Saturday morning to Tuesday morning.
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/gmex/h5-loop-vis.html


Ugh! Stay safe, TX DIS peeps!


----------



## JeffW

FFigawi said:


> you don't need to carry ziploc bags. Tailwind sells individual packets which have 200 calories of mix in them. They're very handy and convenient for this situation. The other option is to make your hand bottle super concentrated and sip on it at set time intervals along the way.



That's my struggle.  For me, I use approx 3/4 of a scoop per 10oz bottle.  The stick packs are 2 full scoops.  So if I carry one 10 oz bottle, its either going to be extremely concentrated or I'm carrying partially used stick packs.  Maybe I should try a bunch of pre-measured tiny ziplocks...


----------



## Miranda

ZellyB said:


> I'm pretty sure @Ariel484 has this one.  I recently bought the double barrel in an attempt to do a better job hydrating on long, hot runs.  I really hated it.    I got the version without the chest strap and I think that plus the combination of the two bottles and the weight of it was just miserable for me.  I described it as feeling like I had a turtle hanging on my back and trying to climb up it each time I took a step.  My husband had the double barrel with the chest strap and likes it a lot and I think those with the single barrel like you are looking at like them as well.


Noooo, don't tell me this.   I got a Double Barrel back in May right at the same time as my disc/sciatica issues exploded, and it's still in the shipping package.  We're bumping up to 80 minutes this weekend for HM training long run and I was finally going to break it out and give it a try.  I hope I like it better. 

I have been thinking of getting a Single Barrel, too, to replace my Nathan 20oz handheld bottle, because I am really hating running with the hand bottle now when I need to carry water (which is like all the time when the temperature is above 60 because I sweat so much and get thirsty so much).


----------



## FFigawi

PrincessV said:


> I use an 11oz handheld bottle (it's actually 12oz, but if I fill to the top it leaks, so I'm really using 11oz at a time) and alternate:* first bottle = 1 scoop (200 calories) Tailwind* + 1/2 a tab of Nuun, second bottle = 1 scoop Tailwind, 3rd bottle = Tailwind + Nuun, etc. I'm sure I won't need to add the Nuun when (if?!?!) it finally cools off, but I do need it right now.



Assuming you're using the scoop that comes with the Tailwind mix, one scoop is 100 calories, not 200. 



JeffW said:


> That's my struggle.  For me, I use approx 3/4 of a scoop per 10oz bottle.  The stick packs are 2 full scoops.  So if I carry one 10 oz bottle, its either going to be extremely concentrated or I'm carrying partially used stick packs.  Maybe I should try a bunch of pre-measured tiny ziplocks...



I'd go with the super concentrated small bottle. I do this with my bottles on my bike. I fill one bottle with 6-8 scoops to give me about 3 hours of riding time before I need to switch to another bottle.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How have your running goals changed from when you first started running to what your goals are now?


When I started my goals were mostly around weight loss and finishing. These days my goals are focused on consistency and time, but I'd still be thrilled to lose a few more pounds. 

2010: Run a half marathon and sub 30 min 5k. <Complete>
2011: Lose the winter weight and sub 2 hr half  <Incomplete>
2012: Maybe I need a bigger goal..marathon! <Unsatisfied Finish>
2013: Sub 2 hrs half <Complete>
2014: Sub 25 min 5k <Complete>
2016: Sub 23 min 5k <In Progress>
2017: Properly train for a marathon <In Progress>
....
2022: Pending how training goes this fall, I might decide to go for a BQ in the next few years. Otherwise, breaking 1:45 in the half. 

It's really fun to hear everyone's running journey. Keep up the great work!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *Texas Folks!*
> 
> If you live in or near Corpus Christi TX you have ~36 hours to landfall. The storm is now projected to be a Cat. 3 Hurricane when it comes onshore. Not only that but its going to hang around that same area from Saturday morning to Tuesday morning.
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/gmex/h5-loop-vis.html



I second @PrincessV !! Stay safe!! Also... if safe to do so... give updates.


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> *Texas Folks!*
> 
> If you live in or near Corpus Christi TX you have ~36 hours to landfall. The storm is now projected to be a Cat. 3 Hurricane when it comes onshore. Not only that but its going to hang around that same area from Saturday morning to Tuesday morning.
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/gmex/h5-loop-vis.html



This thing is starting to make me nervous, they keep saying it is going to move to the NW, but is has been steady N - NNW since mid-day yesterday, and now blowing up quicker than predicted.    

You notice on this chart that 7am Tues is about hte same spot as 7am Sat.  That is not good for us, and even our conservative weather nerd is saying it will be bad to very very bad in the terms of rainfall for the Houston area.  10-15 inches with areas over 20 by middle of next week.  I just hope everyone is wrong and it does not stall and moves on its merry way.


----------



## Ariel484

Dis5150 said:


> This is my problem also, if I decide to go with Tailwind. I am considering getting one of these:
> 
> https://www.orangemud.com/collections/running-packs/products/hydraquiver?variant=402522413
> 
> I know a few people on here have them and would probably be happy to give them a review.  (???)


@ZellyB is right that I have this one. It definitely takes some getting used to, to get it adjusted properly. You want it tight but not too tight.

Pros: it doesn't cover your entire back, just your upper back, so I think it feels cooler than a Camelback. You can wash it (the bottle I think is dishwasher-safe, the pack I have put in a pillowcase and then thrown in the washer and then hung to dry). There's a few extra pockets and some reflective strips. Once you get the motion down, it's easy to get the bottle in and out.  You can refill the bottle on the run (unlike a Camelback bladder).

Cons: the bottle sloshes a lot - no way to get around that. If you pull the straps too tight, they cut into your armpits - too loose and the pack will move around and possibly rub your shirt. You also really need to focus on keeping your shoulders relaxed while you run - sometimes with this pack I'd tense my shoulders up and would be sore afterward. 

The company itself has a great return policy and you can google around for discount codes.


----------



## LSUlakes

Chasing Dopey said:


> It better move on by the next Saturday. Your opener is in Houston.



It's going to be a slow mover but should be out of the area and even Louisiana by mid week... or so they say. The issue is how bad will the flooding be. Maybe the season opener could be moved to LSU. lol



CheapRunnerMike said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself Jerry, you'll get back there. I'm completely wiped out these days too and just enjoying the time away. I am just not there mentally, other distractions going on in life, and training has suffered. It happens. We move on and running is still there once we are ready again.



Well said. I'm getting to the point where I am feeling guilty about not running and my waist size is expanding from poor eating habits. Blue Bells, Cookie Two Step is to blame. It's so GOOD! Cookie dough and cookies and cream YUM!



FFigawi said:


> We've got our beer and wine supplies topped up. We're ready.



What about the BBQ supplies?!?! lol You got to eat too.



FFigawi said:


> ^^100% this too. It's okay not to feel like running or training. This is not something we *have* to do, it's something we *get* to do.



I want to run it's just getting a schedule going to make it happen. Afternoon runs are not looking likely, just to much going on. Morning is when it will have to happen, but staying up till 10PM or later does not go well with 4:45AM runs while waking up every 3-4 hours during the night. I may not get out of bed during those late night feeds, but I am not getting solid sleep. DW has really been a trooper during work nights. Now when she goes back to work it will be taking turns for late night feeding. 



michigandergirl said:


> I think that was partly because my kids were little and everyday was exhausting - @LSUlakes I can see how you are struggling and remember those days, hang in there!



We will get there, as i mentioned in to FFigawi, its just finding a routine. I think I have the answer, I just need to put it together.



run.minnie.miles said:


> I've been a little MIA on the board this week (not that anyone's noticed).  I've caught myself being a lurker/reader and reminded myself to participate!



Of course its noticed! Your icon stands out with your post. I recognize more people by the pictures then the name. I thrown off a bit when the pictures are changed. lol


----------



## Miranda

Wow, our long run this weekend is going to be downright fall-like!  Fall in August!   I am sure looking forward to THAT! 






This is my 4th week of running 3x a week and longer runs than I used to do on the weekday ones ever in the past.  Before I joined my running group, I was doing just 30 minutes on the weekdays and then a longer run on the weekend.  We have been doing ~50 min on the weekdays with my running group when we don't do a track workout.  Right now I'm in the "everything in my legs hurts" phase of HM training. 

And looking at Strava, I have not put together 4 weeks in a row of 3x a week (well I haven't run yet on Saturday, but I am going, so that will be the end of the 4th week ) in... ummm... it looks like since August... 2015.   I did come really close this spring, though, and got 4 weeks of 3x a week within a 5 week span (I had a 2x a week in the middle) but then that was right before my sciatic issues flared up.

Joining a running group has been really good for my consistency, especially this fall HM group since we are actually meeting 3x a week, so everyone knows if I bail out!  Our spring/10K group only met 2x a week and we ran the 3rd one on our own, so I was actually pretty proud of myself for that 3x a week string before the sciatic issues, but one of my coaches is on Strava with me so I can't hide it if I skip a run I was supposed to do solo.


----------



## Miranda

Ariel484 said:


> The company itself has a great return policy and you can google around for discount codes.


If anyone considering any of the Orange Mud products is a member of 100 Half Marathons Club, there's a fantastic discount code through them (25%).  My membership has been worth it for the discount codes alone... I also just saved 10% on my HM registration for the HM my running group is doing.


----------



## PrincessV

FFigawi said:


> Assuming you're using the scoop that comes with the Tailwind mix, one scoop is 100 calories, not 200.


You are correct! I mix 2 scoops (200 calories) in a 20oz bottle I keep in the fridge; that got stuck in my head. Edited to fix my OP - thanks for catching that!


----------



## FredtheDuck

LSUlakes said:


> I want to run it's just getting a schedule going to make it happen.



Best thing I can say is just to be patient with yourself. These are the hardest weeks (I think - my kid is almost 2 now). After I got cleared to run after delivering our daughter, it was everything I could do to just get a 2-miler in once or twice a week. Once I went back to work and her schedule got more routine, it became easier to see when I might have 30 or 40 minutes free to get a run in (often, I took her in the jogging stroller in the neighborhood outside her daycare because it was the best way to maximize my time running). The routine was clutch.


----------



## MissLiss279

Miranda said:


> Noooo, don't tell me this.   I got a Double Barrel back in May right at the same time as my disc/sciatica issues exploded, and it's still in the shipping package.  We're bumping up to 80 minutes this weekend for HM training long run and I was finally going to break it out and give it a try.  I hope I like it better.
> 
> I have been thinking of getting a Single Barrel, too, to replace my Nathan 20oz handheld bottle, because I am really hating running with the hand bottle now when I need to carry water (which is like all the time when the temperature is above 60 because I sweat so much and get thirsty so much).



I have both the double and single barrel hydra-quivers (not the vest packs). I had the single barrel first and used it for probably a year before I got the double barrel. Most of my long runs are supported or have water stops along our route, so the single works great for that. I occasionally have long runs that are un-supported, which is why I decided to go ahead and get the double barrel. It's also nice for when it is really hot. I can have one bottle with plain water (which I can dump on my head or neck) and one with Nuun. 

I definitely like the single barrel better. It sits up a little higher on my back, and since this is what I started with, this is what I got used to. The double barrel sits a little bit lower, and I'm always re-tightening the straps trying to get it to sit higher. I still like it, and use it all the time, but will use the single barrel when I can. 

I really like Orange Mud and these hydration packs. I would recommend any of them, but different people like different things. I, for one, really don't like carrying anything in my hands or around my waist (which is something that some people prefer). 

I'm hoping you like it once you are able to try it out!


----------



## TheHamm

I want to ask a question, so perhaps I should answer a question? 

"How have your running goals changed from when you first started running to what your goals are now?" When I first started running which time?  2006- I moved in with a runner and he loved it so much I thought it would be fun to do with him, so my goal was to spend time with someone who apparently did not want to spend time with me.  I got 2 blocks of time before he took off, so target not achieved, I went back to the elliptical machine and netflix.  2014- I bought running shoes to run after my twins were born because I knew I could go out on a track at work during lunch, and running seemed like it would improve my overall health and help me lose the weight that added to my huffing and puffing trying to go up and down stairs.  I hated running, but I did love walking two miles a day, so it met my target of being a bit more healthy and I shed a few pounds.  2017- I agreed to run the enchanted 10K with my friend would I didn't think would hold me to it.  Apparently she is.  My goal is to finish.  I'll see if I can do that come February!  I realized I should probably start with a smaller distance, so my first ever 5K is in 3 weeks, and I am terrified.  My goal is to finish, not trip over my feet, and pack enough snacks to keep my kids occupied with my husband while I run.  

My question: I know many of you sing praises of run-walk.  Does this require some sort of device to alert you to run vs. walk?  I tried to use my phone but I cannot seem to figure out how to hear it without headphones (which I don't use).  Having bought new shoes, shorts (I need a pocket for the phone), and new tops (Because I ungrew the others, so I am not complaining here!) I am not so interested in purchasing an expensive running watch at this point.  Other than counting in my head, is there a good way to run one minute/walk one minute or whatever interval I should do?


----------



## PrincessV

TheHamm said:


> My question: I know many of you sing praises of run-walk.  Does this require some sort of device to alert you to run vs. walk?  I tried to use my phone but I cannot seem to figure out how to hear it without headphones (which I don't use).  Having bought new shoes, shorts (I need a pocket for the phone), and new tops (Because I ungrew the others, so I am not complaining here!) I am not so interested in purchasing an expensive running watch at this point.  Other than counting in my head, is there a good way to run one minute/walk one minute or whatever interval I should do?


LOADS of run-walkers use a Gymboss interval timer. I don't use one, but at at rD race, I hear hundreds of them beeping around me at any given time, lol! Jeff Galloway sells them on his website, but I'm sure they can be purchased elsewhere, too.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> What about the BBQ supplies?!?! lol You got to eat too.



Our grill isn't hooked up to the house's gas line yet.   We did get a delivery of our favorite Indian meals yesterday (like Blue Apron only Indian cuisine), though, so we've got enough to last for a few days.


----------



## Dis5150

TheHamm said:


> My question: I know many of you sing praises of run-walk. Does this require some sort of device to alert you to run vs. walk? I tried to use my phone but I cannot seem to figure out how to hear it without headphones (which I don't use). Having bought new shoes, shorts (I need a pocket for the phone), and new tops (Because I ungrew the others, so I am not complaining here!) I am not so interested in purchasing an expensive running watch at this point. Other than counting in my head, is there a good way to run one minute/walk one minute or whatever interval I should do?



I have a Garmin watch but on my phone I use the Simple Interval Timer. It is super basic but you can set it to whatever you want the intervals to be. They call them "action" and "break" but works the same. And it is free. I use it when I am doing circuit exercises and it definitely works without headphones, which I never wear.


----------



## camaker

TheHamm said:


> My question: I know many of you sing praises of run-walk.  Does this require some sort of device to alert you to run vs. walk?  I tried to use my phone but I cannot seem to figure out how to hear it without headphones (which I don't use).  Having bought new shoes, shorts (I need a pocket for the phone), and new tops (Because I ungrew the others, so I am not complaining here!) I am not so interested in purchasing an expensive running watch at this point.  Other than counting in my head, is there a good way to run one minute/walk one minute or whatever interval I should do?



When I use intervals, I set the run/walk alerts on my Garmin Forerunner 235 to the desired intervals and it gives me both an audible cue and a vibration on my wrist to tell me it's time to transition.  My wife has run/walk intervals set up on her phone/iWatch as part of the Runmeter app, but I think she uses her headphones to hear them.


----------



## FredtheDuck

FFigawi said:


> We did get a delivery of our favorite Indian meals yesterday (like Blue Apron only Indian cuisine),



TELL ME MORE! We love making Indian food, but most of our recipes are really time-intensive. 

Separate note: interesting (and still infuriating) follow up to the blog @Wendy98 posted last week: https://www.runnersworld.com/other-voices/my-race-attire-is-not-an-invitation-for-rape

Finally, TX people, please stay safe, and if you can, pop in to let us know how you're holding up.


----------



## ZellyB

Dis5150 said:


> Good to know! That sounds horrible, lol! Does your husband have the vest version of the double barrel? That is the only one I saw with the chest strap. The cheap part of me is also looking at the handheld version but idk if I can stand that for a full marathon!



Yes, he has the vest version.  I didn't want that one because it's a bit more expensive and had more storage and pockets than I felt like I needed.  I will tell you that OrangeMud was awesome to work with on the return.  I emailed them after giving the vest a try for a few runs and I determined that it just wasn't for me.  I emailed them and told them I wanted to return it and why and they emailed me back within 24 hours with a return authorization number.  Super easy process, so if you want to try one out and decide you don't like it they will take it back for a full refund.


----------



## LSUlakes

If you are in Louisiana ( I think we have a few here from the state) I would pay special attention to the hurricane as well. The model that is trusted the most EURO has it barely going inland in TX now, and reemerging in the gulf still a decently organized storm (~985mb) and heading NE to LA and gaining strength on the way. Possible to get as strong as it it now for it's 3rd landfall. I know its just models, but this one has been doing a good job with this storm. This would happen early to mid week next week. 



gjramsey said:


> This thing is starting to make me nervous, they keep saying it is going to move to the NW, but is has been steady N - NNW since mid-day yesterday, and now blowing up quicker than predicted.
> 
> You notice on this chart that 7am Tues is about hte same spot as 7am Sat. That is not good for us, and even our conservative weather nerd is saying it will be bad to very very bad in the terms of rainfall for the Houston area. 10-15 inches with areas over 20 by middle of next week. I just hope everyone is wrong and it does not stall and moves on its merry way.



Yea, its crazy setup with this one. It's like ok, what is the worse case scenario that could happen... The storm then goes "hold my beer and watch this". I'm a nervous enough guy to where I am going to fill up all my propane bottles today and get a few other items. We have gas, but who wants to cook inside with no AC to make it extra hot in the house. If the trend continues I may have to go buy a new generator. My old one was cheap and is broken. It would cost as much as i payed for it to repair it. At least the storm is going to WDW!


----------



## camaker

ZellyB said:


> Yes, he has the vest version.  I didn't want that one because it's a bit more expensive and had more storage and pockets than I felt like I needed.  I will tell you that OrangeMud was awesome to work with on the return.  I emailed them after giving the vest a try for a few runs and I determined that it just wasn't for me.  I emailed them and told them I wanted to return it and why and they emailed me back within 24 hours with a return authorization number.  Super easy process, so if you want to try one out and decide you don't like it they will take it back for a full refund.



I can attest to this as well.  The bottle quiver on the Hydraquiver Vest Pack 1 I got from them was stitched so tightly that I couldn't get the bottle all the way in.  After trying to break it in for a couple of weeks I got in touch with them and they sent me a new one to try out with a return envelope and mailing label to use for the one I decided to return.  I've always gotten a live person on the phone first thing when calling them and they are very quick to respond to Facebook Messenger messages when I've asked for clarification or additional information on products.  Great company to work with!


----------



## Dis5150

Thanks @ZellyB @camaker @PrincessV @Ariel484 @FFigawi @Baloo in MI and anyone else I missed for all your input on Tailwind and OrangeMud! I appreciate having "real" reviews from people to help me make decisions. Now to convince DH I need to spend $40 and $89, lol.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Dis5150 said:


> Now to convince DH I need to spend $40 and $89, lol.



I use this method:
Me: I want to spend $129 on XYZ.
DW: Wow, that's a lot of money.
Me (after several days): Wait, I can get by with only spending $89.
DW: Good Job! You saved us $40!


----------



## FFigawi

FredtheDuck said:


> TELL ME MORE! We love making Indian food, but most of our recipes are really time-intensive.



It's a local company run by an Indian woman. She and her mother do the prep work and deliver all the meal components in vacuum sealed bags. You mix and microwave them, and voila! Dinner is served.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *Texas Folks!*
> 
> If you live in or near Corpus Christi TX you have ~36 hours to landfall. The storm is now projected to be a Cat. 3 Hurricane when it comes onshore. Not only that but its going to hang around that same area from Saturday morning to Tuesday morning.
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/gmex/h5-loop-vis.html



All of my husband's family lives in Corpus Christi, and in typical stubborn fashion they're refusing to leave and are going to ride out the storm as they've done in the past. So, that's pretty frustrating. They have a gulf-front condo in Rockport RIGHT on the seawall, so I'm fully expecting that to be gone when everything is said and done.

Some of y'all met my friend Angela at Marathon Weekend this year -- her mom just packed up her house and is leaving in the morning, and is preparing to come home to nothing ... she's in a little area at basically sea-level called Flour Bluff that's right on the harbor between Padre Island and Corpus Christi. Poor Padre Island and Mustang Island don't stand a chance against this storm - especially if it gets up to Cat. 3 or 4 like they're expecting. It's sad to think about.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  My running goals are no longer time/speed based goals.  As long as I'm training for 1-2 half marathons per year, I am accomplishing my fitness goals, so my goals are more race experience specific now. WDW marathon was on my bucket list, so signing up for that one was very exciting.  Maybe that will be the start of other marathons or maybe I will decide I'm more comfortable with the half marathon distance.  A few other race goals I have are to complete a ragnar, run a half marathon in a national park, and complete a rD challenge weekend (hopefully the Pixie Dust Challenge will actually happen in 2018 so I can accomplish that goal!).



Keels said:


> All of my husband's family lives in Corpus Christi, and in typical stubborn fashion they're refusing to leave and are going to ride out the storm as they've done in the past. So, that's pretty frustrating. They have a gulf-front condo in Rockport RIGHT on the seawall, so I'm fully expecting that to be gone when everything is said and done.
> 
> Some of y'all met my friend Angela at Marathon Weekend this year -- her mom just packed up her house and is leaving in the morning, and is preparing to come home to nothing ... she's in a little area at basically sea-level called Flour Bluff that's right on the harbor between Padre Island and Corpus Christi. Poor Padre Island and Mustang Island don't stand a chance against this storm - especially if it gets up to Cat. 3 or 4 like they're expecting. It's sad to think about.


 That's so scary!!  My thoughts are with everyone that is in the path.  I can't imagine how stressful a situation that would be.


----------



## Keels

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> That's so scary!! My thoughts are with everyone that is in the path. I can't imagine how stressful a situation that would be.



It really is!! After some extreme negotiating, it appears I've convinced my father-in-law to bring my mother-in-law and her mother up my way in North Texas tomorrow to escape the storm. So that's a relief!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How have your running goals changed from when you first started running to what your goals are now?



Mostly it's just the timeline. Original goal was Disneyland Half 2021. That then got moved to 2016, which got postponed indefinitely. I'm hoping for 2018 or 2019, but we'll see what happened. Disneyland Half is still a definite goal for me. And who knows, maybe I will end up doing it in 2021!

That said ... I have had some smaller goals that have changed a little over the years. But the big one is still the same.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Dis5150 said:


> I know a few people on here have them and would probably be happy to give them a review.  (???)


I have one (single barrel) and I love it, like, love it lots. I bought it just for long runs but find that I wear it even on my short runs to hold my phone and stuff. I find it very comfy and easy to get the waterbottle out. One unexpected bonus with it is I am more aware of my posture with it. I tend to roll my shoulders forward when I get tired and if I do that with this on the waterbottle top hits me in the head! I have it in hot pink and it is bright, which is good! All in all, two thumbs up from me.


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> All of my husband's family lives in Corpus Christi, and in typical stubborn fashion they're refusing to leave and are going to ride out the storm as they've done in the past. So, that's pretty frustrating. They have a gulf-front condo in Rockport RIGHT on the seawall, so I'm fully expecting that to be gone when everything is said and done.



When I first read this I was almost angry and going to ask you to let me talk to them. I think its that serious of a situation. Then I continued reading and it seems like they are going to leave. Anyone that isnt at a elevation of at least 15' along the coast will likely take on water. What the water doesnt damage, the winds will along the coast. Riding out this storm on beach front property is suicidal. To make it worse its going to sit on top of that area for DAYS and is possible to stay at a minimum of tropical storm strength. @Keels seriously if you need someone to talk them into leaving if the change their mind this morning, let me talk to them. Tell them to take all important documents and take photos of everything in the house for insurance purposes. Anything they cant take with them, move to the highest point of the house and protect as much as they can.


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *With weather on my mind today, what is one of the most intense weather systems you have ever experienced?

ATTQOTD: Living along the gulf coast I have gone through my fair share of hurricanes over the years. The most memorable is probably Andrew upon its second landfall. Living a decent way inland I was amazed at the power of the storm as it came onshore. The eye passed close to our house, and it was clear when the center went past us as the winds changed direction. No major damage at our house though so that was great, but at the same time I was a kid and did not know the worries of home ownership lol. Katrina was another one. I was on the west side of the storm and it barely rained for us but obviously it caused massive destruction. The good from it was, it's what ended up causing my wife and I to start our relationship and here we are all those years later!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Ike was the worst we went through, and for the most part, it was not that bad for us.  Lost a tree in the backyard, and we had power back in less than 12 hours after the storm was past.   My brother did not have power back for almost 3 weeks.  During one of the major rains in Houston, it took me almost 6 hours to ride the bus home from downtown Houston to the NW side of town (about 25 miles door to door), since most of the major roads were flooded, and the back roads were packed. This was before I was running much.

We were lucky during Allison, and left Houston the morning that storm came ashore, so we missed out on the feet of rain that storm dumped on the Houston area.

So far today, we have had a couple light showers roll through from the outer bands of Harvey.  For my run this morning, it was one of the more pleasant runs I have had in a while.  Not as hot and humid, and a nice lighting show from the outer bands that were about 70-90 miles south of where I was.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

2011 tornadoes. Helluva day.


----------



## PrincessV

Keels said:


> It really is!! After some extreme negotiating, it appears I've convinced my father-in-law to bring my mother-in-law and her mother up my way in North Texas tomorrow to escape the storm. So that's a relief!


I am SO glad to see this update!



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With weather on my mind today, what is one of the most intense weather systems you have ever experienced?


ATTQOTD: I'm right there with you in being scared of this one. I've lived in the Tampa Bay area of FL for 20+ years, so I've seen my fair share of storms... but I also survived Hurricane Hugo in SC, and that one honestly scarred me for life. I truly think I have PTSD and it manifests every time a big hurricane hits, no matter where. We lived on one the of barrier islands off the coast of Charleston and, very fortunately, heeded the call to evacuate early. It took most of a day to get inland to Florence, SC, the traffic was so bad. Rode out Hugo in a motel and all I really remember was the sound of the wind - like nothing I've heard before or since. Almost animal-like. We discovered the next morning that a spot-tornado took the roof off the other side of the motel. That was sobering itself, but the drive back was even more so: miles and miles of pine trees sliced in half like a giant scythe had swung through. We stayed with friends for weeks, waiting to get back to the island. We had running water, but it had to be boiled, and no power, so we kept a camp stove going 24-7, boiling water. No drainage/sewer, so the "toilet" for 8 people was a bucket on the patio. 80% of the homes in that neighborhood had trees down through their roofs. I remember folks walking to a Piggly Wiggly and coming back with as much perishable food as they could carry: the store was giving it away because it wouldn't keep. We built a big fire in the middle of the street, thanks to all the downed trees, and cooked it all to eat as a community. There was no access to our island, as the bridge had been demolished by Hugo - military personnel finally started ferrying residents over a few at a time to check on their homes... I remember my dad coming back and saying it was all just "gone." The house next to our's had vanished entirely. Our house still had walls, but no doors, windows or roof, and it had been pushed 20' off its foundation. All contents were swept away. My job was gone, as the retail store I worked at was also demolished. I moved back to my hometown in NY and started over.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With weather on my mind today, what is one of the most intense weather systems you have ever experienced?



ATTQOTD:  Having lived in NC my entire life, I've seen a fair number of hurricanes come through and even intentionally driven into their path to help my grandfather, who lived on the coast at the time, prepare his house and shrimp boat for the impact.  The worst I have been part of, though, was Hurricane Fran in 1996.  Fran came ashore around Wilmington, IIRC, and was still a category 1 hurricane when it passed over us just outside of Raleigh.  There were a half dozen trees down in our yard alone and dozens, if not hundreds, down just in our neighborhood.  It's a miracle none of them hit the house.

The storm took out power to the neighborhood and, by extension, the well supplying water to the neighborhood.  With a 3yo daughter at the time and no prospect of power coming back any time soon, I had to take her to my parents' house in Charlotte.  On the way out of town, I saw storm damage as far as ~70 miles away.  It took two weeks to get water and power fully restored.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: The worst storms I have ever encountered have been Hurricane Fran and Hurricane Floyd. For both storms, the damage was so bad I ended up missing school for at least a week each time. With Fran, it was a lot of structural damage and we didn't have power for over a week. Floyd brought a ton of flooding and you couldn't get anywhere. A dam in a neighborhood that backed up to ours burst and completely flooded a house that was in the back of our neighborhood. 

Yesterday's QOTD: My goals for running have changed a ton over the years. When I first started, I didn't really have a goal except for finish a 5k I signed up for. Now I have long term goals of staying consistent with running as well as attempting to PR in distances as long as I can.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With weather on my mind today, what is one of the most intense weather systems you have ever experienced?


We can get some intense thunderstorms but that's about it. Biggest weather system I have been a part of is the 2011 Ground Hogs day blizzard. 22 inches of snow.


----------



## girliea

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm right there with you in being scared of this one. I've lived in the Tampa Bay area of FL for 20+ years, so I've seen my fair share of storms... but I also survived Hurricane Hugo in SC, and that one honestly scarred me for life. I truly think I have PTSD and it manifests every time a big hurricane hits, no matter where. We lived on one the of barrier islands off the coast of Charleston and, very fortunately, heeded the call to evacuate early. It took most of a day to get inland to Florence, SC, the traffic was so bad. Rode out Hugo in a motel and all I really remember was the sound of the wind - like nothing I've heard before or since. Almost animal-like. We discovered the next morning that a spot-tornado took the roof off the other side of the motel. That was sobering itself, but the drive back was even more so: miles and miles of pine trees sliced in half like a giant scythe had swung through. We stayed with friends for weeks, waiting to get back to the island. We had running water, but it had to be boiled, and no power, so we kept a camp stove going 24-7, boiling water. No drainage/sewer, so the "toilet" for 8 people was a bucket on the patio. 80% of the homes in that neighborhood had trees down through their roofs. I remember folks walking to a Piggly Wiggly and coming back with as much perishable food as they could carry: the store was giving it away because it wouldn't keep. We built a big fire in the middle of the street, thanks to all the downed trees, and cooked it all to eat as a community. There was no access to our island, as the bridge had been demolished by Hugo - military personnel finally started ferrying residents over a few at a time to check on their homes... I remember my dad coming back and saying it was all just "gone." The house next to our's had vanished entirely. Our house still had walls, but no doors, windows or roof, and it had been pushed 20' off its foundation. All contents were swept away. My job was gone, as the retail store I worked at was also demolished. I moved back to my hometown in NY and started over.



How awful @PrincessV! 
I live close to BR, La so we are way inland but to see the damage these storms do is sobering to say the least.
Andrew was not a nice boy! I remember working in Labor and Delivery/Newborn Nursery during that storm. OMG! So many babies were "birthed" during Andrew. And to top it off, I was 8mos pregnant with my daughter--just NOT fun! But I remember all of the huge oak trees that were damaged during that storm. Really not nice, but we were thankful to come out of it unharmed.

Katrina--well she will live in infamy in this part of the country. Again, she didn't cause too much damage in BR but the traffic.....and the people fleeing NO was just unreal! I also remember for weeks after hearing helicopters over head flying to NO to rescue people from their homes or hospitals. Man, I pray for Texas (and La later next week) that people stay as safe as they can.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD Take 2: I also had a birthday in the middle of the Blizzard of '77. We stayed nice and cozy in our ground floor apartment... because it was surrounded by an 8' snowdrift! I remember my mother having to tunnel out the back door to get to the garage. I fear I may be a magnet for bad storms...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Nothing as serious as a hurricane. The March Blizzard of 1993. A giant pine tree fell on our house. We could see the sky from the bedroom. Before we could get outside to look at the damage, another one fell perfectly down the middle of our car. Inside the car, the dashboard had the cartoon look of all the dials popped out and hanging on springs and wires.

At a different house, we had straight line winds of what seemed like 50-60 MPH. 13 big trees down, including a big oak that took out our front porch and the corner of the den. Once again, we could see sky from inside the house.

While shocking at the time, neither incident was a big deal. The construction/repair was more distressing than the damage.

We've been without power for a week after an ice storm. When you have a well, that also means you have no water. We now have a generator which can run the well, water heaters, refrigerators, heat pump, lights, computer, etc. Just not all at the same time.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:

April 3, 1974 tornado outbreak.  We drove to someone's basement for safety, but I did see the funnel (more like a massive dark triangle) in the distance.  After everything passed through we drove around and saw a lot of damage in our city.  It was a scary day.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: I grew up with biting wind and lots of snow, I moved to tornado alley for college, and I moved to Chicago just in time to enjoy a blizzard in 1999 with a roomate from NC who had a car (I did not), but had never driven in snow.  None of this phased me, but I was terrified interning in DC during hurricane floyd.  In the end it was basically just wet, shutting down the metro so I had to drive to work, and forcing all the rats onto the national mall (so creepy to see!).  I between the humidity, massive bugs, and weather, I am not sure how people live some places! Stay safe!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: The midwest has really extreme weather, both hot and cold, but thankfully not hurricanes. We consistently had tornado warnings growing up and I've seen many funnel clouds, but I didn't actually experience a tornado going over the building I was in until college. Very scary, but thankful only "things" were hurt, not people. I have also experienced multiple blizzards (2') and ice storms, but they don't scare me like tornadoes.


----------



## Sailormoon2

My heart goes out to all of you, your friends and family in Texas. I feel absolutely terrible for you.   Sending wishes that it doesn't hit anywhere near as badly as they are anticipating.

In my own life, the worse storms I 've experienced have all been blizzards and 1 ice storm that shut down our entire city for more than a week. I really don't think it is on the same scale at all.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With weather on my mind today, what is one of the most intense weather systems you have ever experienced?


We have some weird weather here in Southwestern Ontario, mostly due to the fact that we are a sliver of land that runs right through the Great Lakes.  We are in Canada's Tornado Alley and we are consistently dumped on with blizzards in the winter...so take your pick.

For sheer intensity though, it is hard to top the thunderstorm my wife and I experienced in Key West.  Probably seemed like nothing to the locals and you Florida folk, but wow those Florida thunderstorms are something else, especially when you're on a little island at the literal end of the road!


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With weather on my mind today, what is one of the most intense weather systems you have ever experienced?



Living in CT I have seen some hurricanes in my lifetime including Sandy a few years back. We had a freak October snowstorm in 2011 that caused major power outages and tree damage as the leaves were still on the trees and were weighed down with the snow. The worst I remember however that I experienced was the "Storm of the Century" in Florida back in March 1993. Rain, very high winds, tornados were all around us as we vacationed at Disney. I remember the night the storm hit how it was really pounding on our hotel window and I hardly slept thinking that maybe we should sleep in the bathtub as I was sure the widows were going to break. There were tornados that touched down nearby with loss of life.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: We have multiple tornado warning a year here but the only real damage was from straight line winds with a storm last year. We lost a couple of trees and our power was out for 2-3 days (I don't remember for sure). But the worst part of that storm was my beagle Hunter got out and got into poison. He died the next weekend. 

Growing up in northern California we had great weather, but tons of earthquakes! Does that count as weather?


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With weather on my mind today, what is one of the most intense weather systems you have ever experienced?



I have two if that's alright?  
The first was in the fall 2011 [October 28th] when we got a surprise Nor'easter.  10+ inches of wet snow on trees whose leaves had not fallen off yet caused major destruction and power outages. It snowed late Friday afternoon and overnight with the winds howling and large trees snapping like twigs.  Branches all over the place and trees bent at 45 - 60 degrees due to the weight of the snow on the leaves.  We were without power for 9 days but fortunately we had a foot+ snow on the ground to keep food cold and the temperatures gradually warmed so it wasn't too unbearable in the house.  The clean-up took weeks.  Halloween was "cancelled".  The irony was that we had just returned from our 2011 F&W trip to Disney, so in a sense were fortunate that it did not disrupt our travel plans.  

The other happened just earlier this month where we got a surprise hail storm [we never get hail where I live].  I was able to capture part of it on video, sent it to the local news station and they interviewed me.  Here's the clip of the news event and my TV debut!

http://www.wfsb.com/clip/13550155/hail-pounds-down-on-coventry


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: Weather is a huge topic in our house, because unfortunately my 8 year old has extreme anxiety that is related to the weather.  As soon as he sees dark clouds or if it gets at all windy, he gets very scared and will hide under his bed and refuse to go anywhere.  Any parent that has a child with high anxiety knows how heart breaking and frustrating it is (he is working with a counselor and we are hopeful his anxiety will subside as he gets older).  The funny thing is we have never lived through any extreme weather, nor do we get very extreme weather where we live now in Utah.  

The biggest thing I have lived through was the Bay Area earthquake in 1989.  That was scary!


----------



## Miranda

PCFriar80 said:


> The first was in the fall 2011 [October 28th] when we got a surprise Nor'easter.  10+ inches of wet snow on trees whose leaves had not fallen off yet caused major destruction and power outages. It snowed late Friday afternoon and overnight with the winds howling and large trees snapping like twigs.  Branches all over the place and trees bent at 45 - 60 degrees due to the weight of the snow on the leaves.  We were without power for 9 days but fortunately we had a foot+ snow on the ground to keep food cold and the temperatures gradually warmed so it wasn't too unbearable in the house.  The clean-up took weeks.  Halloween was "cancelled".  The irony was that we had just returned from our 2011 F&W trip to Disney, so in a sense were fortunate that it did not disrupt our travel plans.


ATTQOTD: We have trees out front that still have bent branches from that 2011 October storm.  They didn't break, they just bent and now they are stuck like that because of all the weight on the leaves that hadn't completely gone yet.

Living in NH, we have had our share of snowstorms and blizzards, although I can't say that they were really that intense the same way a hurricane is.  We stock up on some food and candles and batteries and make sure everything is charged up.  We don't usually lose power for too long, as the power lines in our neighborhood are underground, so it is a pretty widespread outage if we lose ours and it usually comes back in a matter of hours, although one ice storm not that many years ago (I think right around the same timeframe as that October 2011 storm) we did lose power for 2.5 days.  The winter I was training for my first half, Tink 2015, was one of the worst ones in recent memory for snow... we had a few storms that dumped 30-36" of snow each.

We have had a couple of hurricanes up here, and those are probably the most intense ones.  Growing up, we had Gloria in 85 (that hit on my mom's birthday AND her name is Gloria!) and Bob in 91 (my dad's name is Bob  but it wasn't on his birthday at least).  Floyd in 99 also did some damage.  More recently, Irene in 2011 and Bill in 2009 were memorable.


----------



## JulieODC

In MA, mostly blizzards. We had a really awful winter a few years ago with 3-4 back to back storms of 2-3feet. 2015 that @Miranda mentioned. Commuting to Boston was awful. There snow piles into July.

Once, when we lived in VA, we experienced a derecho. A super intense burst of a storm in the middle of the night that caused us to lose power for a week and a large tree came down against the house. Probably the scariest storm I've experienced and has made me super nervous about trees and storms.

Sending good thoughts to Texans and others in the storm path.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With weather on my mind today, what is one of the most intense weather systems you have ever experienced?



I was at Girl Scout camp about 25 miles north of Homestead when Hurricane Andrew came through almost 25 years ago today.

Needless to say, ever since then I don't camp. Ever.


----------



## LSUlakes

PCFriar80 said:


> The other happened just earlier this month where we got a surprise hail storm [we never get hail where I live]. I was able to capture part of it on video, sent it to the local news station and they interviewed me. Here's the clip of the news event and my TV debut!
> 
> http://www.wfsb.com/clip/13550155/hail-pounds-down-on-coventry



I wish when people from Louisiana  that get interviewed after natural disasters would sound half as intelligent as yourself. Bravo sir.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With weather on my mind today, what is one of the most intense weather systems you have ever experienced?



Probably the Ice Storm of 1973. I remember power lines shattering into tiny pieces because of the cold. The Blizzard of 1978 hit us pretty hard too. In recent times, the worst storm I've been in was Hurricane Wilma in 2005. We were in Cancun and got stuck there for an extra week with no power and no water. The four days spent in a Mexican elementary school without working toilets were absolutely awful. Most of us stopped eating to avoid them.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Add me to the list of northern California natives that didn't really have "weather" growing up. Earthquakes and wildfires aplenty, though!

I live in Maryland now. The worst I've been through was the derecho in 2012. We got stuck in the deepest metro station in the system and had to climb up 27 flights of stairs when the system lost power, then drive home amidst the downed trees and power lines. My block was without power for a week in the dead of summer. It sucked.

Irene came through a couple of weeks after we bought our house. We lost a tree and part of a fence ("heyyyyy, welcome to home ownership guys!"), but were otherwise fine. Sandy was (luckily) nothing to speak of here.


----------



## Miranda

FFigawi said:


> In recent times, the worst storm I've been in was Hurricane Wilma in 2005. We were in Cancun and got stuck there for an extra week with no power and no water. The four days spent in a Mexican elementary school without working toilets were absolutely awful. Most of us stopped eating to avoid them.




I went on my first (so far only) cruise that year on Thanksgiving week, and we could not stop in Cozumel because the cruise ship docks were destroyed from Wilma and almost all of the ferry boats had sunk.  That was a bad year for hurricanes down there!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I've never been through a hurricane, but I have been through a few blizzards. The first one I remember was in middle school. We had tickets to the Broncos game and my Dad wouldn't let me go, I was mad for weeks after that. He took a few friends in the truck, most roads were still closed and it was still snowing but they made it. There were maybe 100 people or so that went so they got on and tv and everything. The next I was in high school, it was an early September storm. They didn't cancel school and my mom still made us go. Power went out pretty quick because of the heavy snow on the trees with leaves still on them. The school ended up closing but because of the downed trees the buses couldn't get to the school so we were stuck and my dad had to come to the rescue. We had so many people crammed into the truck because all the neighbor kids wanted to go home too, some actually rode in the bed of the truck in the snow.


----------



## PrincessV

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> The biggest thing I have lived through was the Bay Area earthquake in 1989.  That was scary!


I remember that so well - I had just gone gone through Hurricane Hugo and had moved back north after weeks of hell. Went out to a bar with a friend and saw the quake news on the TV... one of my dearest friends lived in Palo Alto at the time and I wasn't familiar enough with the Bay Area to have any idea what was happening where, and my nerves were still raw from surviving Hugo! It was a LONG night of trying to call my friend in Cali. (I got through eventually, and he was fine. I had a couple more cocktails to calm down.  )


----------



## jmasgat

Blizzard of 1978.  I was a sophomore at Tufts University--and I was on crutches with a broken foot.  Of course, my dorm was at the opposite end of campus from the Engineering Building, so I had many a slow slog.  Oh, and did I mention that there were stairs---down to the Eng bldg and up to my 3rd floor room.  So it was memorable for many reasons--but beautiful, of course.  I'm a sucker for newly fallen snow (even f I have to shovel!)


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*ATTQOTD: *One of the craziest weather systems I remember was a night of rain we got in the summer of 2010. Prior to that night, we had gotten a lot of other rain so the ground was already saturated. But then this storm came through and it stalled right on top of us and starting training (when the rain just keeps developing and following the same path). When all was said and done, I believe we got nearly 8 inches of rain in about 2 hours. I was at work while it was going on and I was nervous I wasn't going to get home since roads were turning to rivers, including the street where our house is (I didn't see it firsthand but I saw video of the water just rushing down the street). Our basement also flooded due to sump pump backup. It was bad, but obviously nowhere near as bad as a hurricane. Fortunately the storm eventually passed and once the rain stopped, the water was able to naturally recede from our basement and the street (and I did get home from work that night). And the good thing that came out of it was a cleaner and less cluttered basement since we had to throw out and get rid of a ton of useless junk!

Training thunderstorms are the worst because they can affect such a small area but can be so disastrous. The night of our flood, it was pretty limited to
just our neighborhood and a couple others. And literally just a few weeks ago some communities a half hour or so south of where I am got 8+ inches of rain in one night because of storms like this but we weren't hit nearly as hard. We got probably about 2 inches that night.



rteetz said:


> We can get some intense thunderstorms but that's about it. *Biggest weather system I have been a part of is the 2011 Ground Hogs day blizzard. 22 inches of snow.*


Yep, I remember that one. Nowhere near the intensity of a hurricane, but a heck of a lot of snow and crazy snow drifting. It took my whole family probably close to 3 hours to clear our driveway from that one. The snowdrifts were so high that we had to shovel the piles down before we could even get the snowblower through it.

I'm thinking about everyone down in Texas and Louisiana. I've been on and off watching the Weather Channel and Harvey sounds downright scary. I hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## SarahDisney

*ATTQOTD*: We get blizzards every so often. Thankfully, not too much damage (the tree in front of our house loses a branches during each big storm and the city refuses to do anything about it, but nothing has ever hit our house ... although a branch did smash the rear windshield of our car once). Superstorm Sandy was pretty bad in the area, and there were some downed trees in my neighborhood, but I'm far enough inland that we didn't have any damage.
I think my most memorable storm was Hurricane Fran in the mid-90's. We didn't get hit with the actual hurricane, but we got a lot of heavy rain in the aftermath, and I happened to be staying at a hotel with a lot of outdoor areas and not-very-well-enclosed hallways that weekend. It was a little bit wet and flooded. And that hotel closed like 5 years later (not because of flooding. Other reasons.)

I know it's not super likely, but I'm really hoping that the experts are severely overestimating Harvey. This sounds like it's going to be a rough one. I hope anyone here who is in the area adjacent to the area stays safe (I'm assuming anyone here who was in the area has already evacuated).


----------



## McNs

Fortunately where I live isn't known for devastating weather events. We get lots of weather, only a little bit is good, the rest is pretty average. But no really bad stuff. We occasionally get tail ends of South Pacific cyclones but that's about it. There is occasional localised flooding and we get random small tornadoes that might affect a couple of houses at most. No snowor ice, rarely lightning.

Hope any of you in the path stay safe. Looks like a lot of rain is going to be dumped, and it is now pretty prominent in our news.

Worst natural disaster I experienced was in Christchurch, February 2011 when they had a major earthquake. I was visiting for work doing our year end physical inventory. A warehouse with pallet racking holding 1600lb pallets of wine. Fortunately I was out having lunch when it hit so was fine, but when we made it back to the warehouse we were faced with this:

 

The airport was closed so I had to stay with a work colleague for the night. Next day I headed to the airport to wait for anything, fortunately I managed to get a standby flight and made it out around midday, home to a very relieved family.


----------



## gjramsey

cburnett11 said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> April 3, 1974 tornado outbreak.  We drove to someone's basement for safety, but I did see the funnel (more like a massive dark triangle) in the distance.  After everything passed through we drove around and saw a lot of damage in our city.  It was a scary day.



We lived in Nashville during this outbreak, and had a tornado come about 1/4 mile from our house.  I was 8 at the time, but remember that we had a hail storm that just finished, and my mom was going to start making dinner, screamed and starting dragging the kitchen table over to the fridge.  I saw it before we got yelled at to get under the table.  I don't remember hearing it as it blew by.  Strangest thing I remember from it was that one house would be damaged/destroyed, the next 3 or 4 houses being fine, and then another 1 or 2 destroyed.  One house only had the fridge left on foundation, everything else was gone.


----------



## Wendy98

cburnett11 said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> April 3, 1974 tornado outbreak.  We drove to someone's basement for safety, but I did see the funnel (more like a massive dark triangle) in the distance.  After everything passed through we drove around and saw a lot of damage in our city.  It was a scary day.



I was born later that year, so don't remember it firsthand, but those tornados still get talked about here.  What part of the country are you in?



FFigawi said:


> Probably the Ice Storm of 1973. I remember power lines shattering into tiny pieces because of the cold. The Blizzard of 1978 hit us pretty hard too. In recent times, the worst storm I've been in was Hurricane Wilma in 2005. We were in Cancun and got stuck there for an extra week with no power and no water. The four days spent in a Mexican elementary school without working toilets were absolutely awful. Most of us stopped eating to avoid them.



Mexican Elementary school for 4 days with no working toilets?  You win.



jmasgat said:


> Blizzard of 1978.  I was a sophomore at Tufts University--and I was on crutches with a broken foot.  Of course, my dorm was at the opposite end of campus from the Engineering Building, so I had many a slow slog.  Oh, and did I mention that there were stairs---down to the Eng bldg and up to my 3rd floor room.  So it was memorable for many reasons--but beautiful, of course.  I'm a sucker for newly fallen snow (even f I have to shovel!)



Ahh, the Blizzard of 78.  There of pictures of me at age 3 in the snow.  My mother thought it was so funny to plop me in snow that was over my head.


Some of my fond weather memories:

Hurricane Ike.  We lost power for 5 days.  Did I mention I live in Ohio where we are not supposed to get hurricanes???  Wind like I have never experienced before was the cause.  I got creative during that time.  I learned how to make a frozen pizza on a gas grill--not hard at all.

In 1993, I was on college spring break.  A group of friends and I went to Gatlinburg .  Weather was beautiful driving there.  The next morning we woke up to a blizzard.  We had plenty of food (and definitely enough drinks) but the National Guard was doing food drops to people on the mountain.  We checked the weather before we went and knew it was coming and chose to go anyway because poor choices are what college students are known for.


----------



## Miranda

People with newer Orange Mud Hydraquivers... what is the piece of padding like stuff that goes around the bottom of the arm straps?  Is it supposed to be underarm strap padding?  It feels super weird under my arms, like it's making my arms stick out.  There's no such piece of the pack in the demo video showing how to fit it, so I'm not completely positive that's what it's for.  You can see it pretty good in this image:


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Wendy98 said:


> I learned how to make a frozen pizza on a gas grill--not hard at all.



I left that part off of my 'week without electricity' story. We did the same thing.

I guess it's not hard to arrive at that conclusion. Hmmm, freezer full of food defrosting, no way to cook inside, what do I do?


----------



## SheHulk

Princess KP said:


> Do it!!





Chasing Dopey said:


> You know... If you're looking for objective, balanced feedback... This ain't the crowd for that!
> 
> If you have the means, you know what to do...



Well, OK, since you said so... I signed up for the WDW Marathon!


----------



## Disney at Heart

1. Hurricane David, 1979, wreaked havoc in the Carribean and weakened by the time it came up the coast of Florida, Georgia, and South Carolina, but it made for a memorable storm for me.

My wedding was Sunday, Sept. 2, with only one night planned for a honeymoon at Hilton Head, SC  -- Labor Day weekend, because I had just started my first teaching job and didn't want to take days off after working for only two weeks. We couldn't get married on Saturday and have TWO honeymoon days because, of course, football! DH's family couldn't drive down on Friday night because their other son was playing high school football on Friday night and they just couldn't miss the game!

So the wedding happened on Sunday; we drove to Hilton Head and got to the hotel but never got checked in... Evacuation orders had just been given because Hurricane David was coming. So we drove back to my/our appartment and spent our honeymoon at home. We used the money we saved to buy a "honeymoon shelf," an entertainment center to replace the concrete blocks and boards that previously held the TV and stereo system. I guess it all worked out because in a week we will have been married for 38 years.

2. In July 1994 Tropical Storm Alberto was not such a strong storm, but it stalled and flooded much of Georgia (Wikipedia says over 27" of rain in Americus, and Macon was totally cut off. with all roads in and out of the city flooded). Our finished basement was flooded and after being up most of the night trying to keep up with a shop vac, I gave up and ended up with 4-5 inches of water covering carpet, soaking into baseboards and furniture, and peeling wallpaper.

Meanwhile, DH was deployed to Albany, GA, where his unit was on "grave duty." With all the water, coffins were floating up from the graves, some bursting open, and they had to go out in boats and recover the caskets and bodies, put them in refrigerated trucks, and deliver them to labs for DNA testing to have the remains identified and returned to families. The most interesting, he said, was a well-dressed corpse in his finest suit whose arm had hung in a tree so that it looked like he was clinging to the tree and waiting for rescue. Some of the older ones were just bones.

Prayers for all those in Texas. The storm was a doozy, and I hope that it will break up more quickly than predicted so [sic] that people can get on with cleanup and living their lives.


----------



## FFigawi

Disney at Heart said:


> Prayers for all those in Texas. The storm was a doozy, and I hope that it will break up more quickly than predicted so [sic] that people can get on with cleanup and living their lives.



Here's what the best local weather guy says about Harvey:

From here on out, the official forecast track is basically summarized as follows: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MissLiss279

Miranda said:


> People with newer Orange Mud Hydraquivers... what is the piece of padding like stuff that goes around the bottom of the arm straps?  Is it supposed to be underarm strap padding?  It feels super weird under my arms, like it's making my arms stick out.  There's no such piece of the pack in the demo video showing how to fit it, so I'm not completely positive that's what it's for.  You can see it pretty good in this image:



I think it is padding. The single barrel doesn't have it and I don't have any issues with chafing, but on the double barrel - I don't know if it's because it's wider - I usually slide it up close the the buckle. It just makes the strap a little smoother. I still haven't had any chafing with either, and I wear them with tank tops.


----------



## Baloo in MI

JeffW said:


> A related question for those of you that use Tailwind.  I use it in training, when I carry a water belt for my runs.  However, I hate running races with a water belt (the additional weight bugs me at full speed).  That's why I've stuck with a SPIbelt with GU's for race days.  Do any of you carry the powder with you, and mix in at water stations?  I'm toying with something like a Nathan Swift Plus belt which has a small 10oz bottle that I could use to mix.  But I'm trying to imagine myself running down the road with the bottle in one hand, the cap in my teeth, and a ziplock in the other trying to poor in some amount of mix



I am a few days behind.  The real challenge for me with Tailwind on long runs is having to mix in the powder and water while running.  In races I try to take advantage of aid stations where I am stopping for food and quickly doing it then.  This is for ultras where many of the runners stop, not sure about a road race.  I think that would require getting pretty far to the side to not get knocked over.

I have found it is a work in progress though getting the powder into the bottle and not dumping it all over the ground or me.  At first it was all over the place unless I really slowed down or stopped.  Doing it while I train has helped some - it is a work in progress.

But I will say that the benefits far exceed the challenges.


----------



## Baloo in MI

JeffW said:


> That's my struggle.  For me, I use approx 3/4 of a scoop per 10oz bottle.  The stick packs are 2 full scoops.  So if I carry one 10 oz bottle, its either going to be extremely concentrated or I'm carrying partially used stick packs.  Maybe I should try a bunch of pre-measured tiny ziplocks...



Again, sorry for being so late to this conversation...  The stick packs are easier than zip-locks, but I think you bring up one of two issues I have with them.  It is harder to control the consistency/forces you to use specific size bottles to meet the desired consistency of tailwind to water.  A zip lock prepped ahead of time allows me to set it up so that I get exactly the amount I need for my bottle size and have it be the right consistency.

The second issue I have is the same one I have with all gels, bloks, gu's, etc.  They all come in a prepackage that has to be dealt with when you open it.  For the Tailwind sticks I end up with a ripped off top that if I am moving I likely drop.  Then I just have to stop find it and pick it up.  

I just find that small zip-locks, though challenging to pour from work better for me.


----------



## cburnett11

gjramsey said:


> We lived in Nashville during this outbreak, and had a tornado come about 1/4 mile from our house. I was 8 at the time, but remember that we had a hail storm that just finished, and my mom was going to start making dinner, screamed and starting dragging the kitchen table over to the fridge. I saw it before we got yelled at to get under the table. I don't remember hearing it as it blew by. Strangest thing I remember from it was that one house would be damaged/destroyed, the next 3 or 4 houses being fine, and then another 1 or 2 destroyed. One house only had the fridge left on foundation, everything else was gone.



I was also 8.  My mother came and picked me and my older sister up from the roller skating rink that afternoon.  I remember the sky being an eery green.  We hurried home and then rushed over to a friend's basement.  Tornado damage can be very random.... leveling some houses, while leaving others untouched, on the same streets.


----------



## cburnett11

Wendy98 said:


> I was born later that year, so don't remember it firsthand, but those tornados still get talked about here. What part of the country are you in?



I'm in Louisville.  It looks like you're in Ohio.  I know you've posted about flying pig and I wondered if you were close to Cincy.  One of my good friends from high school (we've lost touched), is a pretty serious runner up there.  I ran across his name a few years back when he came in to Louisville for a 5k and ran well. He's more shorter distances but is crazy fast.  He's my age.  Have you happened to run across Landen Summay?


----------



## Baloo in MI

QOTD, goals:  I have been a runner on and off most of my life and always wanted to run a marathon.  Once I completed that in 2015 I got excited about completing Dopey and have done that in 2016 and 2017; going to do it one more time this year but then taking a break and move my running money into more ultras.  My goals moving forward are going to be about seeing how far I can go.  In two weeks I have the Woodstock 50 miler and then it is back to prepping for Dopey.  But my goal is to identify the right 100 miler and complete it in 2018.  I feel really drawn to running the trails and just have to admit that I am never going to be fast, but slow endurance is the name of the game for me!

QOTD, weather:  You can put me in the Northern California weather group lots of rain a few floods having grown up in the redwoods but nothing like a hurricane!  But I guess the trade off was earthquakes.  I did go through the 1989 earthquake and was in a building that came down.  Before that I never took earthquakes seriously, since that day they terrify me.  Probably good that I moved to Michigan!


----------



## StarGirl11

Well that half kicked my rear end. Two mile steep hill was brutal. The heat didn't exactly help matters either. On the bright side I now know exactly where to train for Hurricane Point at Big Sur in April.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Another Rail Trail 10 Miler, another 1:32 finish (4 of the 5 times I've run it).  But 8 minutes faster than the sauna that was the 2016 edition of the race.  Though not at goal, I'm pleased, as I seemed to hold pace well, except for mile 9 with that flock of turkeys on the trail (slowest mile by 20 seconds).  If I can hold this pace 3.1 miles farther, I'll PR at 1/2 distance. 

Thinking of those in Texas, including @Keels and my Best Man from our wedding.


----------



## Wendy98

cburnett11 said:


> I'm in Louisville.  It looks like you're in Ohio.  I know you've posted about flying pig and I wondered if you were close to Cincy.  One of my good friends from high school (we've lost touched), is a pretty serious runner up there.  I ran across his name a few years back when he came in to Louisville for a 5k and ran well. He's more shorter distances but is crazy fast.  He's my age.  Have you happened to run across Landen Summay?


Yes, I am in Cincinnati.  I don't know your friend, but that doesn't mean much.  I seem to know women's names (read:  competition) better.  

I may be in Louisville for The Bourbon Chase.  There is a masters team that has been trying to recruit me since last year--they need a fast masters aged woman.  I have nonchalantly said no since it is the week after the Chicago Marathon.  There is no telling what condition I will be after a marathon that I plan on racing, plus it is so hard to get away in the fall with all the kids activities.  Bourbon Chase does sound fun and looks so beautiful for running.


----------



## StarGirl11

QOTD: The only real change to my goals since I started running is the addition of ultras to my goals list.

Additional QOTD: I've seen some pretty wacky weather, thunder snow, the remnants of Katrina, etc. But I think in the end this past Mays hail storm is my answer. I was sitting the first part of my calc exam and out of the blue suddenly I hear something almost roar like. Had no clue what it was. Remember looking up at the ceiling frowning before going back to my test. Came out to find out about the hail. It was so bad that they had to evacuate the local mall after it punched through the ceiling. The mall is still being repaired from a mix of hail and rain damage and won't reopen until around Christmas.


----------



## cburnett11

Wendy98 said:


> I may be in Louisville for The Bourbon Chase. There is a masters team that has been trying to recruit me since last year--they need a fast masters aged woman. I have nonchalantly said no since it is the week after the Chicago Marathon. There is no telling what condition I will be after a marathon that I plan on racing, plus it is so hard to get away in the fall with all the kids activities. Bourbon Chase does sound fun and looks so beautiful for running.



I've never done the Bourbon chase myself.  It does sound fun.  I know several people that have run it and liked it.  I'm sure the course is nice.

I'm doing Chicago too.  I'm sure I'm back several corrals from you.  It was a great marathon last year and I knew I wanted to do it again.  I don't think I'd be ready to race a week after a marathon, but probably could after 2-3 weeks.


----------



## gjramsey

Harvey update:  We have been lucky so far.  About 5 inches of rain over the last 24 hours.  Yesterday the outer bands were about 20-30 west and south of us, today, the worse outer bands have been way east of us.   In the last couple of hours, we have been getting the rain from a middle band. Had a small tornado hit about 2-3 miles west of us about an hour ago.  

Went out for a 10 mile run this morning, was rained on the first 2 miles and again the last .5 mile.  Was actually hoping for more rain during the run.


----------



## jmasgat

Sitting here hoping that watching Chelsea v Everton will get me out of the funk of not running today....or tomorrow...or who knows when.  Been fighting some kind of hip strain that doesn't seem to be improving.  Likely headed to doctor this week.  Even with training modification (thanks to @DopeyBadger), it's not improving.

So my marathon may likely be out the window--I won't run if I can't hit my goal, and I absolutely have to be ready to do Dopey.

Sigh.


----------



## gjramsey

Harvey update:  Pray for all SE Texas.  For the first time ever, the NWS issued a Flash Flood Emergency for Catastrophic Life Threatening Flooding.  The bands combined overnight, and most of Houston had hard rain all night long.  I think every Bayou in the Houston area is out of its banks.   Harvey is doing as predicted, and slowly moving back to the SE now, so we will probably have another 2 to 3 days of on and off rain. 

We are safe, our areas usually drains very well, so hoping it stays the same.  Our area had about 10 inches of rain overnight.


----------



## Wendy98

cburnett11 said:


> I've never done the Bourbon chase myself.  It does sound fun.  I know several people that have run it and liked it.  I'm sure the course is nice.
> 
> I'm doing Chicago too.  I'm sure I'm back several corrals from you.  It was a great marathon last year and I knew I wanted to do it again.  I don't think I'd be ready to race a week after a marathon, but probably could after 2-3 weeks.


That is how I felt about Chicago last year--loved everything about it.  My profile pic is from Chicago.  In my mind, it is the perfect marathon:  it is a Marathon Major (these are always good and well done), drivable for me, walkable to start and from finish (no bus/boat transportation hours beforehand!), great, interesting course, great crowd support, awesome city (I have always had a fondness for Chicago), and the American Development Program (allows me to start behind elites and special area for my stuff and refreshments (including private potties!).  When I did it last year, I thought it would be a one and done since there are so many races I would like to do but after racing it, was excited to sign up for the 40th anniversary.


----------



## DIS-OH

Ran the 8th Emerald City Quarter Marathon in Dublin, Ohio this morning!  DH and I have run in every one and I had my fastest time for this race today!!!

There is a Half option, too, but we opt for the Quarter.  It's August, it's usually horribly humid and coincides with the first week of school which is stressful for me (middle school principal).

Today was unusually cool for this time of year...low 50's and low humidity.  It felt wonderful!!!

I recommend this race highly...well organized, flat course with a portion run on a Metro Parks wetland boardwalk.

And, the medals always have an Irish theme...


----------



## StarGirl11

i just realized a runner up to the weather question for me kind of brought back by Harvey: I live in Colorado, and have since 2008. I still have some fairly clear memories of the 2013 system that stalled over the state and caused mass flooding. Heck the night the system moved in I had gone to the apartment gym for a run. It had just started drizzling when I walked over (I remember checking the forecast quickly because I was thinking I might wait until the system moves out and then realized that wasn't an option). Thankfully the flooding never got to us but it got close a few times and I remember watching the evacuation alerts with a close eye.


----------



## FFigawi

The flooding in and around Houston today is extremely severe and only going to get worse. Here's a shot of one of the major interstates as it enters downtown. 18" of rain in the area so far with much more expected over the next 3-4 days.


----------



## BikeFan

Wendy98 said:


> That is how I felt about Chicago last year--loved everything about it.  My profile pic is from Chicago.  In my mind, it is the perfect marathon:  it is a Marathon Major (these are always good and well done), drivable for me, walkable to start and from finish (no bus/boat transportation hours beforehand!), great, interesting course, great crowd support, awesome city (I have always had a fondness for Chicago), and the American Development Program (allows me to start behind elites and special area for my stuff and refreshments (including private potties!).  When I did it last year, I thought it would be a one and done since there are so many races I would like to do but after racing it, was excited to sign up for the 40th anniversary.



I'm in for my first Chicago this year, and I've heard it's a fast course.  The only negative seems to be the weather - several hot years recently, from what I've been told.  Hopefully it's cool this year, because I hope to run this one pretty hard and get a BQ.  



FFigawi said:


> The flooding in and around Houston today is extremely severe and only going to get worse. Here's a shot of one of the major interstates as it enters downtown. 18" of rain in the area so far with much more expected over the next 3-4 days.



Hoping everyone in the affected areas of Texas stays safe and dry!  

Race report: I ran my first Annapolis 10 Miler today, and I recommend this race if you're in the area.  They gave some nice finisher items (bottle opener, pullover jacket, and running cap), and a bunch of the midshipmen from the Naval Academy were out manning a few of the water stations and cheering on the runners.  The Naval Academy marathon team was also well-represented in the race, and of course those kids were pretty quick.  My son, who hadn't done anything more than a 5K for several years in high school cross country and track, did pretty well for a longer race, with a solid 1:08:17, and I was able to get under my A-goal of 1:15 with a 1:14:39.  Though the course was hilly, it was cooler than normal for August, so that helped a lot.  Overall, a great race.


----------



## Keels

My in-laws were able to get over to their other Rockport condo today ... and, well, the photos my father-in-law sent me are just heartbreaking. We've spent multiple weekends a year at this little place for the past decade, and to know that not only are all of our favorite haunts in Rockport gone, but our condo is likely to be condemned as well just makes me so sad. And I feel a little helpless about all of it.

So, here's a picture ... this used to be a two-bedroom, two-bathroom condo:

 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Meanwhile, in Houston, my little brother is faring slightly better. He hasn't had any significant flooding in his house, but his restaurant (he's the GM and just opened it back in June) isn't in such great shape. This picture is from around Noon today:


----------



## PrincessMickey

StarGirl11 said:


> i just realized a runner up to the weather question for me kind of brought back by Harvey: I live in Colorado, and have since 2008. I still have some fairly clear memories of the 2013 system that stalled over the state and caused mass flooding. Heck the night the system moved in I had gone to the apartment gym for a run. It had just started drizzling when I walked over (I remember checking the forecast quickly because I was thinking I might wait until the system moves out and then realized that wasn't an option). Thankfully the flooding never got to us but it got close a few times and I remember watching the evacuation alerts with a close eye.




My brother lives in Longmont and had flown in that night. He almost had to stay at with me because he had such a hard time finding a way home. He did make it and luckily their house had no flooding but they were surrounded by the water. That was a scary storm.


----------



## SarahDisney

@Keels, those pictures are heartbreaking. I'm glad all the people involved are okay, but it's never easy to lose the places that are important to you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Anisum

@Keels So sorry to you and your family. I hope everyone remains safe.


----------



## FredtheDuck

@Keels I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how difficult this must be for your family. Keeping you guys in my thoughts, and hoping that everyone remains safe.


----------



## cburnett11

Wendy98 said:


> In my mind, it is the perfect marathon: it is a Marathon Major (these are always good and well done), drivable for me, walkable to start and from finish (no bus/boat transportation hours beforehand!), great, interesting course, great crowd support, awesome city (I have always had a fondness for Chicago), and the American Development Program (allows me to start behind elites and special area for my stuff and refreshments (including private potties!).



I can agree with everything on here except the ADP doesn't apply to me... lol.  But that sound's like an awesome perk for sure.  I'll be in E again.  By Saturday late afternoon last year, the city vibe was so good and the support had essentially already started (had a few locals asking if I was in for the marathon and then they proceeded to tell me they'd be out cheering on Sunday, how great the race was, and wishing me the best).  I didn't even wait until the race to text a friend of mine to let him know that he HAD to come run it in 2017.  After actually experiencing the race, I knew even more how much he'd like it.  So he'll be up there with me this year, but in corral A.  I'd be fine with last year's temperature again, but maybe less sun and wind.  If I'm being greedy, let's go ahead and wish for 40s.


----------



## LSUlakes

SheHulk said:


> Well, OK, since you said so... I signed up for the WDW Marathon!



Exciting!!! Best of luck!



gjramsey said:


> Harvey update:  We have been lucky so far.  About 5 inches of rain over the last 24 hours.  Yesterday the outer bands were about 20-30 west and south of us, today, the worse outer bands have been way east of us.   In the last couple of hours, we have been getting the rain from a middle band. Had a small tornado hit about 2-3 miles west of us about an hour ago.
> 
> Went out for a 10 mile run this morning, was rained on the first 2 miles and again the last .5 mile.  Was actually hoping for more rain during the run.



I am sure it was a bit humid for that run. 



gjramsey said:


> Harvey update:  Pray for all SE Texas.  For the first time ever, the NWS issued a Flash Flood Emergency for Catastrophic Life Threatening Flooding.  The bands combined overnight, and most of Houston had hard rain all night long.  I think every Bayou in the Houston area is out of its banks.   Harvey is doing as predicted, and slowly moving back to the SE now, so we will probably have another 2 to 3 days of on and off rain.
> 
> We are safe, our areas usually drains very well, so hoping it stays the same.  Our area had about 10 inches of rain overnight.



Hope all is still well. Keep us updated if you are able to. 



Keels said:


> My in-laws were able to get over to their other Rockport condo today ... and, well, the photos my father-in-law sent me are just heartbreaking. We've spent multiple weekends a year at this little place for the past decade, and to know that not only are all of our favorite haunts in Rockport gone, but our condo is likely to be condemned as well just makes me so sad. And I feel a little helpless about all of it.
> 
> So, here's a picture ... this used to be a two-bedroom, two-bathroom condo:
> 
> View attachment 265210
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Meanwhile, in Houston, my little brother is faring slightly better. He hasn't had any significant flooding in his house, but his restaurant (he's the GM and just opened it back in June) isn't in such great shape. This picture is from around Noon today:
> 
> View attachment 265211



I am so sorry to hear about this. I am glad they are ok though.


----------



## LSUlakes

I think we may skip todays QOTD. My heart hurts for all of Texas and the parts of Louisiana that are also being impacted. So many peoples lives are changed forever and the struggles are just starting as they try to piece their lives back together in the coming days, weeks, and months. I still know people from here with last years flood that are still working on their homes. If you can, today I think we should just take a moment to keep all of those in need in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kywyldcat03

Absolutely.  All of you and your loved ones impacted by this disaster are in my (and my family's) prayers.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

The photos out of Texas are so shocking and sad. Prayers for all affected!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  We live in Missouri, so just tornados here.  I've gone through plenty of close calls on them, but never had one hit us thankfully.

@Keels I'm so sorry for your family and their losses.  I'm so relieved that they opted to evacuate though.  Such devastation, but homes can be rebuilt and belongings replaced.  Their safety is the most important thing.  Continued good thoughts going out to those who are enduring this disaster.  



Miranda said:


> People with newer Orange Mud Hydraquivers... what is the piece of padding like stuff that goes around the bottom of the arm straps?  Is it supposed to be underarm strap padding?  It feels super weird under my arms, like it's making my arms stick out.  There's no such piece of the pack in the demo video showing how to fit it, so I'm not completely positive that's what it's for.  You can see it pretty good in this image:



Yes, that was added padding that I think is a more recent addition.  I took them off the second time I ran with it and it was better without them.  I felt like they held my arms too far out to the side with them in place.


----------



## roxymama

I've been on vacation so playing catch up.  My heart goes out to Texas.  I've been through blizzards and floods but nothing like this.  My sister and brother are in Austin and they are safe and okay.


----------



## Miranda

ZellyB said:


> Yes, that was added padding that I think is a more recent addition.  I took them off the second time I ran with it and it was better without them.  I felt like they held my arms too far out to the side with them in place.


Ok phew, it wasn't just me.  I didn't end up running with it because it was really cool and fall-like and I felt dumb with 2 20oz bottles strapped to my back, but that was exactly my reaction to it... why is it holding my arms so far out, this is going to be weird when I run.


----------



## Wendy98

Thinking of you all going through Hurricane Harvey.  I cannot begin to imagine.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DIS-OH said:


> Ran the 8th Emerald City Quarter Marathon in Dublin...



Congrats, and I have to say that is one of the sweetest medals I've ever seen!


----------



## ZellyB

@LSUlakes I've got a race to add.  It's actually the marathon we've been training for all summer, but I finally got around to actually registering us for it today before the price goes up.  

November
05 - Zellyb - Bass Pro Marathon (4:59:59/ N/A)


----------



## PrincessV

Just popped in to check for updates from those in Harvey's path. Glad it sounds like you're all safe. Sending good thoughts to everyone over there. ♥


----------



## Miranda

I guess I should update my race list too!

September
09 - Miranda - Fox Point Sunset 5 Mile (1:02:30 / N/A)
17 - Miranda - Horne Street School 5K (NG / N/A)

October
07 - Miranda - Apple Harvest Day 5K (NG / N/A)
28 - Miranda - White Mountain Milers' Half Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)

November
23 - Miranda - Dover Turkey Trot 5K (NG / N/A)


----------



## GreatLakes

Catching up from vacation and all the craziness that comes with returning from vacation.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With weather on my mind today, what is one of the most intense weather systems you have ever experienced?



I currently live in one of the "best" locations as far as natural disasters go. A few years ago they released a map of the country with natural disaster threats and we were in one of the few empty spots.  We can get the occasional blizzard but generally we aren't in the path of really dangerous storms, don't have earthquakes of significance, or anything like that.

I did live in the Tampa area however during the 2014 Atlantic Hurricane Season so we got hit over and over.  Luckily for us the bad storms all hit the other coast and were milder before they got to our side and the two that were possible direct hits missed us (Carley and the first landfall of Ivan).  I was renting at the time and wasn't too worried.  We were insured for our possessions and any structural damage was our landlord's problem.  I can say the biggest takeaway from that ordeal was the realization that being properly insured is of the upmost importance and to get the heck out of Dodge when anything is coming.  For both of the possible direct hits I just traveled back up north and worked out of our Ohio office for a week.

The pictures from Texas are crazy.  I feel for anyone dealing with this storm.



DIS-OH said:


> View attachment 265105 Ran the 8th Emerald City Quarter Marathon in Dublin, Ohio this morning!  DH and I have run in every one and I had my fastest time for this race today!!!
> 
> There is a Half option, too, but we opt for the Quarter.  It's August, it's usually horribly humid and coincides with the first week of school which is stressful for me (middle school principal).
> 
> Today was unusually cool for this time of year...low 50's and low humidity.  It felt wonderful!!!
> 
> I recommend this race highly...well organized, flat course with a portion run on a Metro Parks wetland boardwalk.
> 
> And, the medals always have an Irish theme...



I did that race in either 2012 or 2013.  I thought it was great and would definitely do it again.  The half is an out and back with the out being a gradual uphill so it is a great course to run negative splits on.

*Race reports:
*
Since I last posted I ran two halves that I wanted to review quickly.  The Rocky Mountain Half Marathon in Estes Park, CO and the Rock Hall Half in Cleveland.

*Rocky Mountain Half Marathon:*
I actually ran the Elk double for this race with a 5k Friday evening and the half Saturday morning.  Besides the elevation my biggest fear was that Vacation Races, the company that puts on the race, was like Competitor Group and ran these events as money making machines instead of concentrating on the runners and the experience.  I am happy to report that was not the case.  I would gladly run another event put on by Vacation Races without reservation.

I landed in Denver on Thursday and had these races the following two days so acclimating to the elevation was out of the question.  I knew to stay extremely hydrated both from some discussion here and people I know who have run at altitude.  I wasn't sure what to expect and really didn't feel any altitude issues while walking around before the first race.  I decided to just run by effort and see how I felt and the first mile of the 5K was about what it would be at home.  Mile two, however, was exactly a minute slower.  I used the 5K really to figure out what I would expect running at 7,500 feet the next day and I learned that your effort for pace is vastly higher.  The second and third mile felt like a race back home at under 1,000 feet but were quite a bit slower.  I didn't feel out of breath or light headed but I ran with an effort that would have been about 2:30 - 3:00 faster back home.

The course was absolutely beautiful around Lake Estes with the mountains all around you.  I had never seen the Rockies so running in them was pretty cool.  It was a flat course with a total elevation change of only about 125 feet, almost all in the first 1/2 mile with a quick hill and then run back down.

The half the next morning started early at 6:00am.  It was really nice out and the sun was just starting to poke out at race start.  The course wasn't too bad with a total elevation gain of 774 feet.  The first 5.5 miles were a steady climb but after that it was either downhill or flat with a few short exceptions.  As with the previous day I didn't feel short of breath or anything but my pace for effort was way off.  I ended up running a 1:42 which I was happy with considering the obstacles.  I expected to be a about 10 minutes slower than normal and I was.  It was my slowest half since my very first one but I really ran it just for the experience.

*Rock Hall Half Marathon:*
I ran this race the first year and was signed up last year but woke up sick and had to skip it.  I really like this race.  Both of the years I actually ran it the race fell on a long run day for marathon training (17 miles in 2015 and 20 miles this year) so I haven't really ever raced it.  I just used it as 13 of the miles I need for the long run that day.  I love this course.  It starts at the Rock N Roll Hall of Fame, runs a bit through downtown and Cleveland State University, then heads east past the Cleveland Clinic and the the edges of University Circle.  From there we run north on MLK through the cultural gardens to the lakefront and then along the lake and Burke Lakefront airport back to the Rock N Roll HOF.  MLK and the cultural gardens are one of the best runs in the city.  I have done a few of my training runs this cycle in that area.  The race is smaller and has the feel of a local event as opposed to the flagship marathon weekend we have in May.  The medals are great and they upload all of the race photos to Facebook for free.

I had to do 20 miles that day so I did a 3 mile warm up, then ran the race, then did 4 miles after.  I really felt the 3 miles most of the race.  I didn't push or anything but the legs felt the extra miles.  I think this is a great event and will continue to do it.  I am not planning another full next fall at the moment so maybe I can see what I can do on the course.


----------



## LSUlakes

If you know anyone who has damage from this storm in Texas I was told to make sure to file your claim with your insurance company before September. Something to do with the laws changing that favor the insurance companys a little more than the consumer after that date. Spread the word if you can.





ZellyB said:


> @LSUlakes I've got a race to add.  It's actually the marathon we've been training for all summer, but I finally got around to actually registering us for it today before the price goes up.
> 
> November
> 05 - Zellyb - Bass Pro Marathon (4:59:59/ N/A)



That is my birthday, so I'll accept you running a marathon as a gift to me lol.


----------



## JeffW

GreatLakes said:


> *Rocky Mountain Half Marathon:*
> 
> The half the next morning started early at 6:00am.  It was really nice out and the sun was just starting to poke out at race start.  The course wasn't too bad with a total elevation gain of 774 feet.  The first 5.5 miles were a steady climb but after that it was either downhill or flat with a few short exceptions.  As with the previous day I didn't feel short of breath or anything but my pace for effort was way off.  I ended up running a 1:42 which I was happy with considering the obstacles.  I expected to be a about 10 minutes slower than normal and I was.  It was my slowest half since my very first one but I really ran it just for the experience.



Right in my backyard, definitely a beautiful place for a race!  This is why I always love (ignoring heat) running the Disney World marathon.  I get the reverse effect, I feel like my heart rate stays so low running at sea level   I have the American Discovery Trail marathon coming up on Labor Day, starting at 7250 ft and dropping to about 6000 ft.  Even the downhill doesn't compare to all that oxygen at sea level.


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> I think we may skip todays QOTD. My heart hurts for all of Texas and the parts of Louisiana that are also being impacted. So many peoples lives are changed forever and the struggles are just starting as they try to piece their lives back together in the coming days, weeks, and months. I still know people from here with last years flood that are still working on their homes. If you can, today I think we should just take a moment to keep all of those in need in our thoughts and prayers.



Very well said, LSUlakes.  Sorry to hear about your family's loss, Keels, and I'm keeping everyone in the affected areas in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kywyldcat03

I also have a race to add

October
14 - Murfreesboro Half Marathon (2:00:00 / N/A)

Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

@Keels oh man I hope things get better for you guys!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Keels I am so sorry for the loss to property, you and your family are experiencing. My thoughts are definitely with you.


----------



## The Expert

LSUlakes said:


> I think we may skip todays QOTD. My heart hurts for all of Texas and the parts of Louisiana that are also being impacted. So many peoples lives are changed forever and the struggles are just starting as they try to piece their lives back together in the coming days, weeks, and months. I still know people from here with last years flood that are still working on their homes. If you can, today I think we should just take a moment to keep all of those in need in our thoughts and prayers.



Perhaps we could also all post a suggestion of how to help? It's tough in a situation like this when we feel like we want to do something but aren't sure where to go or what is best.

I'll start. I work for an animal welfare nonprofit that deployed during Katrina to help the stranded pets and stray animals. We were onsite in Louisiana and Mississippi for nine long months, but reunited hundreds of families, found homes for hundreds more animals and helped change the laws so that people are now allowed to evacuate WITH their pets. Thanks to what was learned there, our response team is already working in Houston and helping families torn apart by Harvey. This is us:

Best Friends Animal Society has deployed our small emergency team to help those in need of immediate assistance, focusing on animal search and rescue in the Houston metro area. Additionally, we are deploying a team of six staff to help our affected Network partners by sourcing and delivering supplies and other needs as they may arise. Lastly, Best Friends has activated our disaster relief fund. We are assessing our Network partner needs and are prepared for support them both financially and with teams on the ground. Gifts made to this fund will be used exclusively for Best Friends’ relief work to help animals during this and other disasters. To make a donation to Best Friends’ emergency response efforts, click here: http://support.bestfriends.org/site/Donation2?df_id=1820&1820.donation=form1&mfc_pref=T.

Who's next?


----------



## LSUlakes

Has anyone heard from @Z-Knight ? If you have seen him post in the last 24 hours or so let me know. TIA


----------



## JeffW

The Expert said:


> Perhaps we could also all post a suggestion of how to help? It's tough in a situation like this when we feel like we want to do something but aren't sure where to go or what is best.
> 
> Who's next?



If you work for a large corporation, see if they are setting up a matching funds effort with the Red Cross or the like.  My employer is doing this (and has many times before) which effectively doubles your contribution.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Keels said:


> My in-laws were able to get over to their other Rockport condo today ... and, well, the photos my father-in-law sent me are just heartbreaking. We've spent multiple weekends a year at this little place for the past decade, and to know that not only are all of our favorite haunts in Rockport gone, but our condo is likely to be condemned as well just makes me so sad. And I feel a little helpless about all of it.
> 
> So, here's a picture ... this used to be a two-bedroom, two-bathroom condo:
> 
> View attachment 265210
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Meanwhile, in Houston, my little brother is faring slightly better. He hasn't had any significant flooding in his house, but his restaurant (he's the GM and just opened it back in June) isn't in such great shape. This picture is from around Noon today:
> 
> View attachment 265211


So sorry @Keels The pictures coming out of Texas are just heartbreaking.



The Expert said:


> Perhaps we could also all post a suggestion of how to help? It's tough in a situation like this when we feel like we want to do something but aren't sure where to go or what is best.
> 
> I'll start. I work for an animal welfare nonprofit that deployed during Katrina to help the stranded pets and stray animals. We were onsite in Louisiana and Mississippi for nine long months, but reunited hundreds of families, found homes for hundreds more animals and helped change the laws so that people are now allowed to evacuate WITH their pets. Thanks to what was learned there, our response team is already working in Houston and helping families torn apart by Harvey. This is us:
> 
> Best Friends Animal Society has deployed our small emergency team to help those in need of immediate assistance, focusing on animal search and rescue in the Houston metro area. Additionally, we are deploying a team of six staff to help our affected Network partners by sourcing and delivering supplies and other needs as they may arise. Lastly, Best Friends has activated our disaster relief fund. We are assessing our Network partner needs and are prepared for support them both financially and with teams on the ground. Gifts made to this fund will be used exclusively for Best Friends’ relief work to help animals during this and other disasters. To make a donation to Best Friends’ emergency response efforts, click here: http://support.bestfriends.org/site/Donation2?df_id=1820&1820.donation=form1&mfc_pref=T.
> 
> Who's next?


Great idea!  You can text HARVEY to 90999 to donate $10 to the Red Cross.  The money will be added to your cell phone bill.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> Has anyone heard from @Z-Knight ? If you have seen him post in the last 24 hours or so let me know. TIA



His last post was on Saturday at 12:03 am CDT.  I just sent him a PM.


----------



## FFigawi

Unless you're local, the best way to help is to donate cash to organizations that are helping on the ground. We're able to drop off supplies with people around here, but anything sent from out of the area won't get through.


----------



## LSUlakes

opusone said:


> His last post was on Saturday at 12:03 am CDT.  I just sent him a PM.



I got in touch with him. He is ok. Thanks!


----------



## LSUlakes

FFigawi said:


> Unless you're local, the best way to help is to donate cash to organizations that are helping on the ground. We're able to drop off supplies with people around here, but anything sent from out of the area won't get through.



From my observations I would say through local churches and the like. The Red Cross set recovery efforts back when they showed up here during our flood last year. I know that may not be a popular thing to say, but it's the truth.


----------



## StarGirl11

LSUlakes said:


> From my observations I would say through local churches and the like. The Red Cross set recovery efforts back when they showed up here during our flood last year. I know that may not be a popular thing to say, but it's the truth.



Red Cross has had some fraudulent issues over the years. So I'm with you on this one.

For anyone wondering here's a bit more info on what I'm talking about here: http://www.npr.org/2016/06/16/48202...fundamental-concerns-about-red-cross-finances

Thing is a lot of people don't realize just because it's a charity doesn't make it a _good _charity. Autism Speaks and Susan G. Komen both come to mind as charities that fall into that categories.

Info about Autism Speaks:https://thecaffeinatedautistic.wordpress.com/new-autism-speaks-masterpost-updated-62014/

Info about Susan G Komen: https://thetruthaboutcancer.com/susan-g-komen-pink-ribbon-facade/

To be clear I don't blame charity runners for running for them. And in the case of companies and sponsoring these two I think it's more of an issue people aren't aware of just how troublesome they are. But I think honestly there are better charities to run for or sponsor.

Sorry got off on a tangent there. But the Autism Speaks thing is something has bugged me for a very long time.


----------



## Z-Knight

LSUlakes said:


> Has anyone heard from @Z-Knight ? If you have seen him post in the last 24 hours or so let me know. TIA


yeah doing good. im in league city and we lost power but no flooding in my neighborhood even though we are close to the gulf. got a hotel for 1 night and was able to get 7 miles running in so i am beyond lucky. thank you for asking. how is @gjramsey in cypress?


----------



## DIS-OH

Sending thoughts and prayers to those impacted by Hurricane Harvey...the photos of damage are heartbreaking.


----------



## keahgirl8

Praying for everyone in the area affected by the storm.  I have family there.  So far, everything is okay for them, but there are so many who were not as fortunate.


----------



## JulieODC

Thinking of the Texans on this board and elsewhere.

The Houston Food bank is another great donation option. They get very high ratings in terms of using donations effectively. 
http://www.houstonfoodbank.org/


----------



## FredtheDuck

I read somewhere else that many disaster relief organizations don't hand out diapers, so the Texas Diaper Bank might be helpful. You can either donate money via their website (http://www.texasdiaperbank.org/ - when you click "Donate" there's an option to select disaster relief as the cause you want your donation applied to) or drop off or send actual diapers and/or wipes (via Amazon, Jet, etc.) here: 5415 Bandera Road, Suite 504, San Antonio, TX 78238.


----------



## LSUlakes

Hello folks. I forgot was going to be out of pocket this morning. DS had a little procedure done for tongue tie which required my attention. Parts of our town have some street flooding in Gonzales, LA but we currently do not have any issues. Tomorrow will likely be the worse of the storm for us... so one more day. Looks like a lot of dry air is wrapping itself around this system which is limiting any strengthening and excessive rain totals for our area. Will update with anything new as it becomes available. Hopefully tomorrow I can get us back on track with QOTD.


----------



## gjramsey

Z-Knight said:


> yeah doing good. im in league city and we lost power but no flooding in my neighborhood even though we are close to the gulf. got a hotel for 1 night and was able to get 7 miles running in so i am beyond lucky. thank you for asking. how is @gjramsey in cypress?


Much better today!  We had a levee break in a retention pond close by and all of a sudden yesterday afternoon our street started filling. The water rose about halfway up to our house before it leveled off, and than retreated overnight. We moved a lot of stuff upstairs last night. Others in Our hood and across the street were not as lucky. We have been without cable and internet since Sunday afternoon and Comcast will not workers out until re waters start to go down all over, which will be several more days. 

Was able to get 7 miles in the wind and rain yesterday and another 6 today in more wind and less rain


----------



## gjramsey

The thing I love about Houston is the willingness of anyone and everyone to help out others in need. We had many folks driving it ev floodwaters yesterday with boats to go up and down streets to rescue anyone they could.   This has been reported in many other neighborhoods all around town. I am not a huge fan of social media, but the tweets and Facebook posts from people looking to help and needing help and getting is just amazing       Just around us, I know of 7 churches and centers that have opened up to help those needing anything and most are now turning down donations and volunteers since they are getting so much support.  

We have been through this before, and likely go through it again, but it is amazing to witness every time.


----------



## whaler8

Texas holds a special place in our hearts as our daughter was born near Austin and we adopted her at 3 weeks from Fort Worth. We all consider ourselves part Texan and are keeping the prayers going to all that have been impacted.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I hope  everyone in Texas and now Louisiana are faring well tonight, so heartbreaking. 

I do have a race to add, I have no specific time goal, just to get a better POT for the half marathon in Jan. which will be pretty easy to do. There were other races I wanted to do but they didn't mesh with my schedule so this will have to do.
September
10 - princessmickey - Getaway 10k


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Who is one poster on this forum that has given you great advice or motivated you in your training? Today is your chance to publicly thank them!

ATTQOTD: I am going to pick @DopeyBadger . Not only has he given me great advice, but many others on here as well. So thank you for taking your time you could be doing other things for helping complete strangers on this board and being such a great contributor!


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I've got to go with @DopeyBadger as the all-around champion for advice and analysis. I would, however, also like to recognize @FFigawi for also providing very good advice and @Keels for providing training inspiration and great general community support.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: Not going to tag him because his alerts are going to go crazy, but DB took my motivation to get better and understanding of how to achieve that goal to a higher level. As for this board, I don't think I would've ever found it were it not for @Ariel484 and her trip/race reports.

I was already on my running and rD path before finding this board, but this board and all of the members on it have enriched the experience. Too many people to name play a part in that; basically, if you're reading this, it's you. Thanks for making this such a great community.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: Tough to choose one person for a multitude of reasons.  I'm going to say @Ariel484 for two reasons.  She was the first person to reach out to me when I joined this board asking for help with designing a custom training plan.  Without her, I wouldn't have recently surpassed 100 custom training plans and may have never gotten so ingrained in the hobby.  Secondly, her training journal motivated me.  The attention to detail, wonderful race recaps, and the highs and lows of training.  It was clear she spent a great deal of time writing it and I appreciated reading it everyday.  It motivated me to try and emulate that ability to capture the spirit of the running journey.  So I want to thank you @Ariel484!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is one poster on this forum that has given you great advice or motivated you in your training? Today is your chance to publicly thank them!


@DopeyBadger is definitely one who has given advice not only to me but to practically everyone here. @FFigawi and @Keels have also done the same. The beauty of this board is we all help each other out in various ways so I publically thank everyone!


----------



## Anisum

ATTQOTD: Definitely @DopeyBadger is probably the top for running. He's made me a great training plan and provided a lot of great advice. @FFigawi also deserves a shout out since he gave me advice that really helped me when I was buying a bike.

After that I think @Ariel484's trip reports have really prepared me for the balance of enjoying Disney while running Disney.

I do have to say that everyone here has been an inspiration to me in one way or another and many have given me advice on things big or small (like fuel, watches, or reflective gear) and I have to echo @rteetz in saying that's the beauty of this board.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I am also going to go with @Ariel484 as I would have never even heard of the Disboards if not for a Google search that turned up her trip reports before our first runDisney race! And thru finding the boards I found @DopeyBadger who has shared a wealth of information with me, with all of us, even willing to help me with advice for my DD27 before the marathon last year. And of course @LSUlakes for starting this great thread!


----------



## JulieODC

Another one for @Ariel484 - her trip reports are amazing and really helped me prepare for races and to know what to expect. Thanks!!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  This is really hard, because I want to give everyone a shout out.
@DopeyBadger of course (here come a million alert notifications for you again today) because he's been like a running Mr. Miyagi for me!  
I want to list everyone who's ever said anything encouraging to me on my journal but I'm afraid I'd miss someone.  I had a bit of journal fatigue recently and now I'm missing all the interaction.  Special shout out to @SarahDisney who watches the live results of a lot of my races and I know she's watching while I'm running so I kind of give some extra oomph knowing that 
But there's one random thing that was posted on my journal the day or so before my big POT attempt back in fall of 2016 by @FFigawi and would you know I think about it every time I'm facing something that seems too hard (not just in running but in life)   He posted this for me and I actually printed it and have it with me.


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  I've got to go with @DopeyBadger as the all-around champion for advice and analysis. I would, however, also like to recognize @FFigawi for also providing very good advice and @Keels for providing training inspiration and great general community support.





rteetz said:


> @DopeyBadger is definitely one who has given advice not only to me but to practically everyone here. @FFigawi and @Keels have also done the same. The beauty of this board is we all help each other out in various ways so I publically thank everyone!



Awwww, thanks kids!

++++++++++++++

For me, it's definitely @Ariel484 ... even though I've done all the race weekends before and know EXACTLY what to expect, there's just something about re-reading her trip reports that gets me so hyped for a race trip!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:

I kind of feel like this is my award show acceptance speech...

I really, really enjoy the "The Running Thread" and so I'd like to thank EVERYONE that participates! Everyone's experiences are so unique and I appreciate everything from venting simple frustrations to race PR celebrations.  I especially appreciate everyone who has offered encouragement or answer questions I've had. I often read (lurk?) threads on the boards where some posters can be aggressive or rude and am thankful that the running thread is not.  A BIG thanks to @LSUlakes for all of his hard work on the thread- you rock!

I feel like I, of course, need to spotlight a few others...
@roxymama @ZellyB @disneydaydreamer33 and @Ariel484 (and others of course!) have made the boards really fun for me. I love reading journals, trip reports and witty banter. I appreciate women supporting other women, and these gals really exemplify this!

I think the orchestra is playing by now and the microphone is lowering.. so I'll stop, but just know you all are awesome!


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: I am going to say @DopeyBadger all the way.  He has and continues to help me out so much and in my opinion is one of the most knowledgeable runners I have encountered.


----------



## JeffW

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is one poster on this forum that has given you great advice or motivated you in your training? Today is your chance to publicly thank them!



ATTQOTD: Going back a ways, but I have to go with @cewait, aka Coach Charles.  He was very active in these groups when I started Disney racing 5+ years ago.  His posts right before race weekend were great.  Phrases like "The hay is in the barn" and "The relentless pursuit of forward momentum" still pop into my head as I'm approaching a race.  This will always be a classic  https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-hay-is-in-the-barn.3217822/


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is one poster on this forum that has given you great advice or motivated you in your training? Today is your chance to publicly thank them!


This is really hard to narrow down just one person! You all have contributed something that has helped or inspired me, and I don't really ask questions, just semi lurk... but you all help me daily without even knowing it! I think the knowledge that comes from @DopeyBadger @Ariel484 @Keels @FFigawi has all helped me at one point or another. Honestly though, you all have played a part and I thank you all!!!


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:

I'll just cheat and say that I've gotten plenty of motivation, information, entertainment from everyone that participates on this board.  I found this board shortly after I had witnessed the marathon while on a January trip.  I quickly noticed keels because she was posting a lot, was very entertaining/informative, and she was jumping in the deep end of the running pool with a great "go for it" attitude.  After I decided to take the plunge, I was lurking on the boards and got plenty of good insight on the whole "rundisney" thing.  I can't remember any real controversy on this board.  Everyone is encouraging and polite.  I've enjoyed the humor of FFigawi and others.  I've gained plenty from those faster than me as well as those slower.  I've gained from those older and younger.  I've gained from those new to running and those much more experienced.  I've appreciated those that have virtually cheered for me in past races (opusone, roxymama, dopeybadger, and others).  Also, I'm on my 3rd training plan with DB.  We've exchanged probably way too many emails over the last couple years.  Last, but not least, I want to thank LSULakes for keeping this thread active and for rteetz as a moderator.  Thanks everyone who keeps this board positive.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is one poster on this forum that has given you great advice or motivated you in your training? Today is your chance to publicly thank them!


Like everyone else there are plenty of people that provide daily inspiration on this thread and the running forums in general.  I will give @FFigawi a special mention though because he inspires me to enjoy the experience of running and not take it too seriously.  Drinking on course, riding roller coasters during marathons, wearing sparkly skirts...you sir are an inspiration!


----------



## ZellyB

Is there a limit to how many people you can tag in one post because I'm getting ready to test it out.  

ATTQOTD:  Man, it's really hard to say one person because so many are inspirational and helpful.  But, the one who started it for me on these boards with runDisney is @Ariel484 .  I was researching runDisney info on this board and found one of her trip reports and it so inspired me and was just so well-written and engrossing that I was hooked and have remained that way. 

I'm afraid to start mentioning others because it's impossible to mention everyone on here who has helped or inspired me, but I have to include @LSUlakes for this thread. Clearly @DopeyBadger as well.  Even though I've not used one of his training plans (yet  ) just reading his intellectual approach to running has been so helpful and he has more than once helped me with some advise and guidance to questions or ponderings on my journal.  And I agree that even though he doesn't post here anymore, Coach Charles was a great source of help and inspiration.  Basically just ditto what @JeffW posted.

And, sorry to run on, but I also just love to read @roxymama journal, and posts from @FFigawi , @Keels , @CheapRunnerMike , @Wendy98 for advice and inspiration.  And to those of you who routinely read and comment on my journal, thank you! thank you! thank you!  You have no idea how much that motivates me and inspires me to work hard and succeed.  I love reading other journals as well like @FredtheDuck , @Barca33Runner , @GollyGadget , @Anisum , @Dopeyintraining , @dancingtodisney , @huggybuff .  I basically just love this forum and everyone who posts here!!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is one poster on this forum that has given you great advice or motivated you in your training? Today is your chance to publicly thank them!



I'm going to go with LSUlakes and his commitment to QOTD!   The QOTD triggers a wide array of feedback, experience, and inspiration from all over the globe for some topics I never even thought of not to mention tried to incorporate in to my running life.  Participant awards /trophies for everyone else on this thread for their ATQOTD!


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is one poster on this forum that has given you great advice or motivated you in your training? Today is your chance to publicly thank them!



@LSUlakes for creating this thread and keeping it current and alive!  This forum is my biggest motivation in training, and so the father of the thread gets the most thanks; however, all posters make this forum what it is, so I also want to thank everyone here.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is one poster on this forum that has given you great advice or motivated you in your training? Today is your chance to publicly thank them!



Like @JeffW, I'm going to mention Charles (@cewait) as well. He always had a friendly word for everyone, was a great source of information about how to navigate running at Disney, and did his best to support the newer runners as they began their journey. I've even saved a few of his classic posts like The Hay is in the Barn for reposting each year as marathon weekend approaches.

I want to thank all of you who have listed me as one of your inspirations or sources of good advice. It's very humbling and rewarding to hear I've been able to make a difference for you. You guys are the best.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: Too many to mention, but @Wendy98 definitely provides inspiration, more like aspiration because we are not in the same league. 
Most recently @FFigawi unknowingly shamed me into asking @DopeyBadger for help with pacing when I posted that I don't pay attention to pace in my training, so hopefully one prompted me to get on a more rigorous plan that the other one took the time to make up for me!
So many people were supportive when I had surgery this summer.
Also everybody who suggested strength training for my knee. I'm going to try to keep that up even though I hate it.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Definitely @DopeyBadger for his plans & advice in helping me to succeed and crush goals. Also need to mention @LSUlakes for this thread. Oh, and also @Wendy98 because she is a badass 40 something, mother of three who gives me hope that this 40 something, mother of three can keep improving!


----------



## Disney at Heart

All the ones already mentioned! 
@LSUlakes for starting/ maintaining the thread and also for the cutest new baby; 
@DopeyBadger for knowledge of the science of running and for being at the finish line last year cheering me on... by name!; 
@Ariel484 for the first trip report I read that made running Disney seem so much fun; 
@Keels for sharing all her knowledge of Disney/runDisney; 
@FFigawi for the great sense of humor/fun and encouraging people to think "Dopey"; 
@Waiting2goback for persevering under adverse conditions and posting inspiring quotes/memes; 
@rteetz for his youthful exuberance and dedication to the boards, both this one and the marathon thread; 
@cewait who was one of the first I remember who gave lots of good advice; 
@PrincessV who gives insight into FL weather; 
@OldSlowGoofyGuy who knew Will Chamberlain! and is now stepping up his game. I can't wait to see your progress!

And all the positive people on this thread who enjoy getting out to go for a run.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Love this question! I'm still (relatively) new to this board, but I've found you all so motivating, inspiring, informative, and supportive. I'm really glad to have found this group! When I was thinking about my answer, several names popped in to my head. Rather than try to narrow it down, I want to tip my hat to each of you:  

- @sourire was the one that encouraged me to give a @DopeyBadger plan a try, and I'm loving watching her progression, too!
- @DopeyBadger obviously! both for the help he's provided with my own plan and questions, but also the way he helps others and explains his thoughts and rationale for the benefit of all who are reading
- @LSUlakes has provided a fabulous resource for me with this thread, and I'm so grateful for it 
- @ZellyB is currently dominating her training cycle and writing entertaining posts along the way, and I love how much she cheers others (myself included!) on
- @roxymama has a fab journal, and her honesty, sense of humor, hard work, and support have been really helpful
- @MommaoffherRocker has a training journal i read from start to finish in one day, and her grit and determination are inspiring to me
- @Anisum and @Dopeyintraining have also been really supportive, have asked great questions, and I've been enjoying reading their journals!
- @Ariel484, @run.minnie.miles, @opusone, and @FFigawi are all over this board cheering people on, answering questions, and helping people have fun with what they're doing. I love that. 
- @BikeFan, @Wendy98, and @CheapRunnerMike provide great inspiration in terms of accomplishments and dedication, and I'm glad they take the time to share their experiences and approaches

So that's a lot of people. And I'm 100% sure that the minute I post this, I'll kick myself for leaving someone off. So I will end by saying a very broad "THANK YOU!" for everyone who takes time to contribute, support, advise, and share.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: When I first started posting here, it was Coach Charles @cewait.  So knowledgeable and level-headed, always willing to share with the newbies (very helpful over PM).  Such a calming presence.

But more recently, similar to @roxymama, I'd have to go with anyone that ever read or commented on the training journal I was keeping up until May.  Having a place to vent and receive encouragement (and a kick in the pants when warranted) was invaluable to me, and knowing that people were following along kept me running when all I could think about was quitting.  So to anyone who ever read or commented on my long-winded thread, THANK YOU! 

-----------------------------



@Barca33Runner @DopeyBadger @Anisum @Dis5150 @JulieODC @Keels @run.minnie.miles @AbbyJaws2003 @ZellyB @Disney at Heart @FredtheDuck thank you for thinking of me! It means so much and I am truly honored that I was mentioned in your posts...at first I didn't know what the notifications were for when I first logged in today, and once I realized, I actually teared up a bit.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: @DopeyBadger. I'm on week 8 of a custom plan and all is going well. Not only did he take the time to put the plan together, he explains WHY he made the decisions he did. He's always quick to respond to questions and offer a word of encouragement with the proper amount of humor mixed in.

I hope to meet DB this January in Orlando. (Warning: I may try to sneak my marathon timing chip into your pocket!)

DB, your big test is in 30 days or so. I fully believe the help and encouragement you've given us all is going to come back ten-fold and float you to the finish line and on to Boston!



FredtheDuck said:


> So I will end by saying a very broad "THANK YOU!" for everyone who takes time to contribute, support, advise, and share.



I +1 @FredtheDuck's sentiment. I'm a lone-wolf runner. No running companions, not a member of a running club (well ATC for early PRR-registration), live in the country where there are no other runners. This board is really my only contact with the running community. Thank you all!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

What a feel good thread today!  I love all of these shoutouts to my favorite disboard peeps.  Reading this thread along with many of your journals is seriously a highlight of my day.  I am constantly inspired and informed by ALL of you that post, so THANK YOU!  I am very appreciative of @LSUlakes for all the work he does to keep this thread going.

Special shoutout to @Ariel484 whose trip reports first made me think that doing a rD race could and should be something I try!  Also her journal was so fun to read (RIP Ariel's training journal )- she's a pretty awesome lady and introduced to me to a lot of things I now love!


----------



## Ariel484

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Special shoutout to @Ariel484 whose trip reports first made me think that doing a rD race could and should be something I try!  Also her journal was so fun to read (RIP Ariel's training journal )- she's a pretty awesome lady and introduced to me to a lot of things I now love!


Thank you Jenny!  I think you're pretty awesome yourself...and that's a very nice way to say that I am a hardcore shopping enabler!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Ariel484 said:


> Thank you Jenny!  I think you're pretty awesome yourself...and that's a very nice way to say that I am a hardcore shopping enabler!


I think we need an Ariel's Favorite Things list every few months á la Oprah so the enabling can continue!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

This was a very cool question and so fun to read everyone's responses all at once.  Can I just say "ditto" as my thoughts are so on par with much of what has been shared. Life has made it more difficult to keep up with the thread as much as I would like, but it is always such a source of information, motivation and place to make me smile, so thank you to everyone who contributes.  But a few people do stick out for me:

@Ariel484, like so many others have shared your trip reports were my gateway to the WISH/Run Disney threads.
@FFigawi, in the thread's previous form you responded to a question I put out about Achilles pain, challenging me to not try to find a quick fix/run through it but to in fact see my doctor and follow a recovery plan.  I did not want to stop running, but ultimately I did, saw my doctor was out of running for awhile, followed a plan and have never looked back - thank you for that challenge.
@CheapRunnerMike, like a number of the very talented runners on this thread, you are always very laid back and casual.  Having read your race reports and then have you congratulate my significantly slower efforts at the ultra distance was a great source of inspiration and motivation to continue to challenge myself - thank you.
@DopeyBadger,  even though I have not asked for your assistance with a training plan I have greatly benefited from your advice, thoughts and friendliness on this thread.  You are so deserving of your running growth, clearly you have worked very hard for it and simultaneously been such a help to so many other runners.  Too awesome!  
@michigandergirl, fellow Michigander, silly though this is, on many runs in the winter I have thought is michigandergirl out in this crazy weather?  I think you shared that you are on the west end of the state and if so anything I ran in would not hold a candle to the weather you had to face!  That thought made me shut up and run.  Keep it up!
@LSUlakes, Last but not least, in fact, you should probably be first.  Thank you for putting this all together and for putting all the time and energy into this day in and day out.  Without you there is no The Running Thread 2017 (or 2016 for that matter!).


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is one poster on this forum that has given you great advice or motivated you in your training? Today is your chance to publicly thank them!



Before I start with the individual mentions (yes, there will be more than one ... I'm bad with rules), I just wanted to give a general shoutout to everyone on this thread. All of you have touched, encouraged, and/or inspired me in some way, whether that's through sharing your knowledge and experience or encouraging me in my journey, and I appreciate that more than I can say.

Now for the individual mentions (I apologise for any grammar issues and/or sappiness, but I'm on the train and having a bit of a week, so I'm kinda just writing without thinking):

@Keels, without whom I would probably still be running in whatever Asics I got for cheap at DSW or Kohl's ... and I certainly would not be about to retire my third pair of dedicated running shoes.
@girliea, without whom I would constantly be running around with a dead phone and data overages. I don't know how I would have survived a half marathon without my Garmin, and without April, I don't know that I'd have one right now.
@Ariel484 ends up on this list for two reasons. One is that her TRs eased my fears about what to expect when I showed up for my first runDisney race. The second is far more personal. I've had a rough few years, and it's gotten very easy for me to think very negatively. Watching her come back from a difficult injury and succeed reminded me that you can always find something to inspire you if you know where to look. Seeing her improvement (and of course, fun clothing and purses ... Let's not forget the important stuff) helped me out a lot when I was feeling down, and being able to encourage her when she was struggling helped me remember that it's okay to have bad days and need a little encouragement. So thank you, Internet Ariel, for (probably unknowingly) making my days a little bit easier.

And most of all, a huge thank you to @LSUlakes. I joined the running thread towards the end of 2016. It was like an instant group of friends who shared two of my passions (running and Disney). I'm almost three weeks into school and I still don't really have any friends, and it's really made me appreciate the instant camaraderie and sense of welcome that I felt on this thread (and on the rD board in general). Thank you for creating this thread and for all you do to maintain it and make it a fun, enjoyable, and friendly discussion of running.


----------



## Ariel484

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> I think we need an Ariel's Favorite Things list every few months á la Oprah so the enabling can continue!!


 Okay, here's a current favorite thing that @lurkergirl can appreciate (not running related obviously, so oops for going off-topic):






Baloo in MI said:


> @Ariel484, like so many others have shared your trip reports were my gateway to the WISH/Run Disney threads.


 Happy that you found this space! Thank you. 


SarahDisney said:


> @Ariel484 ends up on this list for two reasons. One is that her TRs eased my fears about what to expect when I showed up for my first runDisney race. The second is far more personal. I've had a rough few years, and it's gotten very easy for me to think very negatively. Watching her come back from a difficult injury and succeed reminded me that you can always find something to inspire you if you know where to look. Seeing her improvement (and of course, fun clothing and purses ... Let's not forget the important stuff) helped me out a lot when I was feeling down, and being able to encourage her when she was struggling helped me remember that it's okay to have bad days and need a little encouragement. So thank you, Internet Ariel, for (probably unknowingly) making my days a little bit easier.


1. I'm really happy that the TRs have helped people with what to expect at races - that is really the reason I have written them.  One of my BFFs ran the 2009 marathon and her TR was so helpful for me (on another board) - I left that board and came to the DIS, and was surprised to find that there weren't similar reports here.  So I started posting mine. 

2. Thank you for saying this!  You were always so encouraging to me, and I'm so glad we could be there for one another when we were both having a tough time.  And I'm also glad that you appreciated my silly shopping posts!  Seriously, please PM any time that you want to chat!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I was just planning a lesson I'm teaching at kids' school tomorrow about making healthy choices and came across this video I'm going to show the older grades.  It made me laugh at how as runners we are so devoted to our sport that sometimes others don't understand.  



 Anyway, thought some of you might enjoy it


----------



## michigandergirl

Baloo in MI said:


> @michigandergirl, fellow Michigander, silly though this is, on many runs in the winter I have thought is michigandergirl out in this crazy weather? I think you shared that you are on the west end of the state and if so anything I ran in would not hold a candle to the weather you had to face! That thought made me shut up and run. Keep it up!



@Baloo in MI this is awesome! Yes, we get that crazy lake-effect weather, but really Michigan winters can be pretty harsh anywhere, so kudos to you too for getting out there. I hope we can meet in person sometime over marathon weekend!


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How have your running goals changed from when you first started running to what your goals are now?
> 
> ATTQOTD: When I  first started running my goal was to run a 5k under 30 minutes. I've come a long way over the years and my current goals are about running marathons and one day to BQ. My most immediate goal is simply to get back out there. I am failing miserably as of late.



When I first started I wanted to get out of my comfort zone. The wife had told me she wanted the divorce.  I was 250 lbs and had lost myself.  I hated running so this was perfect.  I had no intentions of loving it.  I turned to Disney because I knew I'd follow through for a Disney.  I signed up for ToT hoping to just finish.

Then I realized I might be decent at this I decided a BQ was a must.  This was the year I planned to give it my all.  Then I ran the Disney marathon 2016 and tore my tendons.  That changed all my plans.

Now I'm just happy to finally be running consistently again.  I appreciate more now.  I'm struggling big time with it but I love it again. 

But, I still want a BQ and I would like to try a 1/2 Ironman before I'm 50, possibly a full ironman.  Those are goals 1a and 1b.  The ultimate goal is to have fun though!




FFigawi said:


> My goals have gotten more varied as time has gone on. I started out with wanting to finish my first marathon in a decent time in order to get through my first 50-mile race a few months later. Now, I've moved to multiple goals: a PR attempt once a year, more difficult ultras like Comrades, long distance triathlons, etc. My ultimate goal of a sub-24 100-mile race is still on the list. I was working towards it several years ago before moving overseas and need to get working on it again for 2019 or 2020. I'm not counting finishing the seven continents as a goal mostly because that's more about deciding when to spend the money to head south in comparison to the real training required to hit a new PR.



Slacker!



CheapRunnerMike said:


> When I started I running I had no intentions of running races, but I did think it would be cool to be able to run an entire 5K some day.  My goals have changed slightly since then, but the premise is still the same..."It would be cool to [insert random athletic accomplishment] some day."
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be too hard on yourself Jerry, you'll get back there.  I'm completely wiped out these days too and just enjoying the time away.  I am just not there mentally, other distractions going on in life, and training has suffered.  It happens.  We move on and running is still there once we are ready again.



Yep.  I'm struggling a lot.  I'm worried about being ready for Goofy for sure. 




LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *With weather on my mind today, what is one of the most intense weather systems you have ever experienced?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Living along the gulf coast I have gone through my fair share of hurricanes over the years. The most memorable is probably Andrew upon its second landfall. Living a decent way inland I was amazed at the power of the storm as it came onshore. The eye passed close to our house, and it was clear when the center went past us as the winds changed direction. No major damage at our house though so that was great, but at the same time I was a kid and did not know the worries of home ownership lol. Katrina was another one. I was on the west side of the storm and it barely rained for us but obviously it caused massive destruction. The good from it was, it's what ended up causing my wife and I to start our relationship and here we are all those years later!



Two come to mind.  As mentioned, being from MA, in 2014 we had over a 100" of snow in 3 weeks.  It was awful.  Several years back we had an ice storm that cost some people power for up to 10 days. 

But, I'm sorry for all those impacted by the storm.  Hope everyone is OK @Keels!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is one poster on this forum that has given you great advice or motivated you in your training? Today is your chance to publicly thank them!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am going to pick @DopeyBadger . Not only has he given me great advice, but many others on here as well. So thank you for taking your time you could be doing other things for helping complete strangers on this board and being such a great contributor!



I don't have one.  I think it's an unfair question.  I love this whole group.  But I have to credit John @FFigawi, and @PrincessV.  When I joined the 2014 ToT thread I was lost.  Never had run.  I had no idea what I was doing.  I was in a tough place with the marriage situation.  They both helped me and answered all my stupid questions. @CheapRunnerMike has also helped, more behind the scenes via PM.  When I was struggling after the surgery he reached out a few times.  Meant a lot. 

There is also @Keels.  I tried to help her from getting burned by someone.  She took my hints.  Then when the time came she jumped in and helped me in return.

@MommaoffherRocker- she's my bud.  She has come so far.  I get to run the full with her in January (and anyone else who wants to join us assuming she agrees ) when just a short time ago she didn't think she could do a 5k. 

I still hope I get to meet some of you in January.

But, I read the stories.  I see the hard work.  I get inspiration from everyone. I have a lot going on this year with the divorce and still dealing with this ankle.   I may not be posting as much as I did previously.  I wish I could.  I wish I could post my quotes daily.  But I still read.  You all kept me going through recovery.  I thank you all.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> I am going to pick @DopeyBadger . Not only has he given me great advice, but many others on here as well. So thank you for taking your time you could be doing other things for helping complete strangers on this board and being such a great contributor!



Thanks!  And thank you for taking your time to run this thread for complete strangers on this board and giving us an amazing place to share ideas.



camaker said:


> I've got to go with @DopeyBadger as the all-around champion for advice and analysis.



Thanks!  And thank you for introducing me to the Heart Rate Reserve method.  It's been very useful in my own training as well as others that I've helped on here.



Barca33Runner said:


> Not going to tag him because his alerts are going to go crazy, but DB took my motivation to get better and understanding of how to achieve that goal to a higher level.



Thanks!  And thank you for sharing your posts in your journal.  I truly enjoy reading about your adventure and excited to crush Dopey #5 with my fellow legacy runner.



rteetz said:


> @DopeyBadger is definitely one who has given advice not only to me but to practically everyone here.



Thanks!  And thank you for being a very helpful member of this board with very quick responses.  I also enjoy lurking on the Rumors and News Forum and you did an amazing job there as well.



Anisum said:


> Definitely @DopeyBadger is probably the top for running. He's made me a great training plan and provided a lot of great advice.



Thanks!  And thank you for believing in me and devoting your precious time to my thoughts.



Dis5150 said:


> And thru finding the boards I found @DopeyBadger who has shared a wealth of information with me, with all of us, even willing to help me with advice for my DD27 before the marathon last year.



Thanks!  And thank you for helping push me to learn more about run/walking.  Because of you and a few others I knew I needed to broaden my horizons to understand the method more deeply.  It's allowed me to merge Galloway's basic principles with my own so that I can now help run/walkers make custom training plans.



roxymama said:


> @DopeyBadger of course (here come a million alert notifications for you again today) because he's been like a running Mr. Miyagi for me!



Thanks!  And thank you for trusting me for the last 2 years in helping you in your running journey!  Also, thank you for posting in my journal the mile markers leading up to last year's Lakefront Marathon.  That was a really special moment for me to realize how much you cared.  

“It’s ok to lose to opponent. It’s never okay to lose to fear" - *Mr. Miyagi*

“First learn stand, then learn fly. Nature rule Daniel son, not mine” -* Mr. Miyagi
*
“Never put passion in front of principle, even if you win, you’ll lose” - *Mr. Miyagi*



kywyldcat03 said:


> I am going to say @DopeyBadger all the way. He has and continues to help me out so much and in my opinion is one of the most knowledgeable runners I have encountered.



Thanks!  And thank you for asking such great thought provoking questions.  It's DIS members like yourself who continue to push me to keep learning more about our sport.



AbbyJaws2003 said:


> I think the knowledge that comes from @DopeyBadger @Ariel484 @Keels @FFigawi has all helped me at one point or another.



Thanks!  And thank you for all your answers to the QOTD.  Like yourself, I don't have many running friends in person so I like being in a community with like minded people.  It's interesting hearing other perspectives on ideas.



cburnett11 said:


> Also, I'm on my 3rd training plan with DB. We've exchanged probably way too many emails over the last couple years.



Thanks!  And thank you for not blocking my email yet.  I can get a bit long winded when it comes to my answers.  I also want to thank you for continuing to ask "why?".  By challenging me constantly on my philosophy, it only makes me stronger in my thought process because I need to hone my craft.  I'm excited to see what happens next for you!



ZellyB said:


> Clearly @DopeyBadger as well. Even though I've not used one of his training plans (yet  ) just reading his intellectual approach to running has been so helpful and he has more than once helped me with some advise and guidance to questions or ponderings on my journal.



Thanks!  And thank you for your mad gif skills.  You're also another person that pushed me to learn more about run/walk and truly appreciate it more.  Technically, my unofficial 10k PR is still run/walk.  Oh man!  I'm ready when you are!  I think it'll be fun!



SheHulk said:


> Most recently @FFigawi unknowingly shamed me into asking @DopeyBadger for help with pacing when I posted that I don't pay attention to pace in my training, so hopefully one prompted me to get on a more rigorous plan that the other one took the time to make up for me!



Thanks!  And thank you for allowing me the opportunity to write you a plan.  I'm hoping we've got you on the path of that sub-5 like you want!



michigandergirl said:


> Definitely @DopeyBadger for his plans & advice in helping me to succeed and crush goals.



Thanks!  And thank you for being a great student!  You're so very strong and I have no doubt that you are simply at the tip of the iceberg.  You are most certainly going to crush some upcoming goals!



Disney at Heart said:


> @DopeyBadger for knowledge of the science of running and for being at the finish line last year cheering me on... by name!;



Thanks!  And thank you for giving me the opportunity to cheer you on by name by coming to the pre-race meet and greet!  It was wonderful to meet you and your husband and learn about the early days of runDisney.  I also enjoyed hearing your accent because it brought me back to the days when I lived in Conyers, GA.



FredtheDuck said:


> - @DopeyBadger obviously! both for the help he's provided with my own plan and questions, but also the way he helps others and explains his thoughts and rationale for the benefit of all who are reading



Thanks!  And thank you for having a training journal and putting yourself out there.  Your truly an inspiration as you make your way towards your first HM and share the highs and lows with your readers along the way.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> @DopeyBadger. I'm on week 8 of a custom plan and all is going well. Not only did he take the time to put the plan together, he explains WHY he made the decisions he did. He's always quick to respond to questions and offer a word of encouragement with the proper amount of humor mixed in.



Thanks!  And thank you for trusting me enough to devote months of your time to my philosophy.  Thank you as well for asking "why?" because it just forces me to better explain my ideas.  I always tell my students at work that science is only as good as being able to explain it to people who aren't in research.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I hope to meet DB this January in Orlando.



I'm excited!  Lots of opportunities with pre/post race meeting places and the DIS meet on Friday at Hurricane Hannahs!



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> (Warning: I may try to sneak my marathon timing chip into your pocket!)



Ack!  Not really interested in ending up on the Marathon Investigation website for bib muling.  Guess I'll need to double check my pockets before I cross the starting line...  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> DB, your big test is in 30 days or so. I fully believe the help and encouragement you've given us all is going to come back ten-fold and float you to the finish line and on to Boston!



Thank you!  1890 days down and 32 to go.  I will use the power of the DIS-force to propel me through the course.  I will most certainly keep you guys in my mind and when the going gets tough (and it certainly will) I will remember how strong you guys have all been in different ways.  Dealing with injuries, health issues, natural disasters, training set backs, absolutely astonishing accomplishments, etc. etc. etc.



Baloo in MI said:


> @DopeyBadger, even though I have not asked for your assistance with a training plan I have greatly benefited from your advice, thoughts and friendliness on this thread. You are so deserving of your running growth, clearly you have worked very hard for it and simultaneously been such a help to so many other runners. Too awesome!



Thanks!  And thank you for sharing your experiences with ultra trail running.  You have been an inspiration to me that maybe some day I'll be brave enough to try a trail race or a distance longer than 26.2 miles.  A gift is meant to be shared and I enjoy sharing the knowledge I've accumulated thus far.

++++

Also thank you to the person who taught me the reverse golden rule (I believe it was @sourie).

Golden Rule - Treat others as you wish to be treated.
Reverse Golden Rule - Treat yourself like your treat others.

The Reverse Golden Rule meant a lot to me.  Essentially, I was so willing to help others through their tough races and difficulties in training, yet when the time came I was SO hard on myself and my performance.  The reverse golden rule taught me that I should only tell myself the same things I'd be willing to say to other people in the same situation.  I wouldn't be down on someone because of a hard race.  I would try to pick them up.  While I try to always be positive about others experiences, I tended to be super negative about my own.


----------



## mrsg00fy

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is one poster on this forum that has given you great advice or motivated you in your training? Today is your chance to publicly thank them!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am going to pick @DopeyBadger . Not only has he given me great advice, but many others on here as well. So thank you for taking your time you could be doing other things for helping complete strangers on this board and being such a great contributor!


There are so many who post such helpful things. The help that runners provide on these boards is incredible. If I had to choose just one though I will give the shout out to @DopeyBadger. His attention to detail, generosity and constant willingness to help others is just inspiring.


----------



## DopeyBadger

mrsg00fy said:


> There are so many who post such helpful things. The help that runners provide on these boards is incredible. If I had to choose just one though I will give the shout out to @DopeyBadger. His attention to detail, generosity and constant willingness to help others is just inspiring.



Thanks!  And thank you for coming to the pre-race meeting last marathon weekend!  It was a pleasure to get to meet you.  And now months later we're working together on crushing the next runDisney adventure!


----------



## McNs

My shoutout goes to @LSUlakes for doing such a fantastic job with this thread. I get inspiration from all the contributors, and Jerry is our great enabler!

Special mentions to @DopeyBadger for his amazing analysis and relentless pursuits, and to @roxymama for her wonderful mix of running and real life in her journal.


----------



## Wendy98

These positive posts are nice to read--everyone cheering and thanking everyone else and such kind words.  People should publicly thank people in everyday life--it would be a much happier world.  I am giving a shout out to @LSUlakes who keeps this thread moving and encouraged me to post.  I have been on DISboards a LONG time, but rarely posted anything.  I discovered this thread only after I randomly signed up for 2017 WDW marathon.  It is fun to connect with others from all over, very different backgrounds, but common love of running and Disney.

I am in a very dark place this week.  This is day 4 of no running with no end in sight.  My lower back was bothering me 10 miles into Sunday's run.  I did 6 more and it got worse.  I drove home and could barely walk into my house.  I have sacroiliac joint inflammation and I am in so much pain.  I can barely walk and steps have me near tears.  Today will be day 3 of the chiropractor.


----------



## McNs

Wendy98 said:


> These positive posts are nice to read--everyone cheering and thanking everyone else and such kind words.  People should publicly thank people in everyday life--it would be a much happier world.  I am giving a shout out to @LSUlakes who keeps this thread moving and encouraged me to post.  I have been on DISboards a LONG time, but rarely posted anything.  I discovered this thread only after I randomly signed up for 2017 WDW marathon.  It is fun to connect with others from all over, very different backgrounds, but common love of running and Disney.
> 
> I am in a very dark place this week.  This is day 4 of no running with no end in sight.  My lower back was bothering me 10 miles into Sunday's run.  I did 6 more and it got worse.  I drove home and could barely walk into my house.  I have sacroiliac joint inflammation and I am in so much pain.  I can barely walk and steps have me near tears.  Today will be day 3 of the chiropractor.


Sending positive healing thoughts your way!!!


----------



## ZellyB

Wendy98 said:


> These positive posts are nice to read--everyone cheering and thanking everyone else and such kind words.  People should publicly thank people in everyday life--it would be a much happier world.  I am giving a shout out to @LSUlakes who keeps this thread moving and encouraged me to post.  I have been on DISboards a LONG time, but rarely posted anything.  I discovered this thread only after I randomly signed up for 2017 WDW marathon.  It is fun to connect with others from all over, very different backgrounds, but common love of running and Disney.
> 
> I am in a very dark place this week.  This is day 4 of no running with no end in sight.  My lower back was bothering me 10 miles into Sunday's run.  I did 6 more and it got worse.  I drove home and could barely walk into my house.  I have sacroiliac joint inflammation and I am in so much pain.  I can barely walk and steps have me near tears.  Today will be day 3 of the chiropractor.


So sorry to hear this!  I hope the chiropractor can get you some relief.


----------



## SarahDisney

Wendy98 said:


> I am in a very dark place this week. This is day 4 of no running with no end in sight. My lower back was bothering me 10 miles into Sunday's run. I did 6 more and it got worse. I drove home and could barely walk into my house. I have sacroiliac joint inflammation and I am in so much pain. I can barely walk and steps have me near tears. Today will be day 3 of the chiropractor.



Ouch! I hope you have an easy and speedy recovery and can get back out there running soon!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Wendy98 said:


> I am in a very dark place this week. This is day 4 of no running with no end in sight.



Oh no! Hoping you get some relief quickly!


----------



## jmasgat

Wendy98 said:


> I am in a very dark place this week.  This is day 4 of no running with no end in sight.  My lower back was bothering me 10 miles into Sunday's run.  I did 6 more and it got worse.  I drove home and could barely walk into my house.  I have sacroiliac joint inflammation and I am in so much pain.  I can barely walk and steps have me near tears.  Today will be day 3 of the chiropractor.



So sorry to hear about your back.  I understand how frustrating it is.  I have not run at all for a week--and 2 weeks of really low mileage before that.  Today I am feeling good enough to try--but I am actually scared to go try. 

I hope your chiropractic sessions help and you are able to resume pain-free running soon.


----------



## girliea

SarahDisney said:


> without whom I would constantly be running around with a dead phone and data overages. I don't know how I would have survived a half marathon without my Garmin, and without April, I don't know that I'd have one right now.


Thanks Sarah! I am so glad it has helped you!



Wendy98 said:


> I am in a very dark place this week. This is day 4 of no running with no end in sight. My lower back was bothering me 10 miles into Sunday's run. I did 6 more and it got worse. I drove home and could barely walk into my house. I have sacroiliac joint inflammation and I am in so much pain. I can barely walk and steps have me near tears. Today will be day 3 of the chiropractor


So sorry Wendy! Injuries totally suck and I feel for you. I have a friend who is going through the same thing now so I'll be watching and pulling for you! Good thoughts and positive healing stuff coming your way.


----------



## LSUlakes

All the feels from yesterdays QOTD. Thanks to everyone for your response! Lets keep the good vibes going!



disneydaydreamer33 said:


> I was just planning a lesson I'm teaching at kids' school tomorrow about making healthy choices and came across this video I'm going to show the older grades.  It made me laugh at how as runners we are so devoted to our sport that sometimes others don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thought some of you might enjoy it



I enjoyed that clip very much lol. 



Wendy98 said:


> These positive posts are nice to read--everyone cheering and thanking everyone else and such kind words.  People should publicly thank people in everyday life--it would be a much happier world.  I am giving a shout out to @LSUlakes who keeps this thread moving and encouraged me to post.  I have been on DISboards a LONG time, but rarely posted anything.  I discovered this thread only after I randomly signed up for 2017 WDW marathon.  It is fun to connect with others from all over, very different backgrounds, but common love of running and Disney.
> 
> I am in a very dark place this week.  This is day 4 of no running with no end in sight.  My lower back was bothering me 10 miles into Sunday's run.  I did 6 more and it got worse.  I drove home and could barely walk into my house.  I have sacroiliac joint inflammation and I am in so much pain.  I can barely walk and steps have me near tears.  Today will be day 3 of the chiropractor.



So sorry to hear about this. Hope you are back to running sooner than later. Keep us posted on recovery.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Lets discuss running watches today. What type of watch do you use to run? What do you like about it and what do you dislike about it?

ATTQOTD: I run with a Garmin Forerunner 235. I like how many things it can do. Features like tracking steps, all day HR, and sleep. I also like how it can be used for not only running but biking, and other type of exercise activities. The data that is provided from workouts are very informative and gives great insight to actual fitness. However there a few things I do not like about it. The treadmill feature usually struggles with the pace of the TM v/s what the watch thinks you are doing. If I run a normal pace that I often run outdoors on the TM, then it usually lines up great. But if I run slower or faster it doesnt pick up on it all that well. The race predictor is also a little strange and makes IMO to many assumptions. Having said that I find it interesting to look at and the TM thing could be corrected with the purchase of a foot pod. I am still on the fence about the recovery adviser. I get some duration's that seem excessive at times.


----------



## cburnett11

Wendy98 said:


> I am in a very dark place this week.  This is day 4 of no running with no end in sight.  My lower back was bothering me 10 miles into Sunday's run.  I did 6 more and it got worse.  I drove home and could barely walk into my house.  I have sacroiliac joint inflammation and I am in so much pain.  I can barely walk and steps have me near tears.  Today will be day 3 of the chiropractor.



Here's hoping for a quick and good recovery.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running watches today. What type of watch do you use to run? What do you like about it and what do you dislike about it?



I run with a Garmin Forerunner 230.  I like it a lot.  It finds a signal quickly.  I like that I can download extra features (data fields, etc) from Garmin ConnectIQ and put them on my watch.  Btw @LSUlakes, I've downloaded the "Marathon Race Predictor" and "Half Marathon Race Predictor" and have used them as a field during a race.  Assuming that's the type of predictor you are talking about.  I've found them to be somewhat helpful as another data point.  It's an algorithm that's a bit more complex than time spent/distance covered*total distance.  It factors in whether you've slowed or sped up, etc.  Since purchasing the watch in November, 2015, I've added a HR monitor that I wear on my other wrist (Scosche Rhythm+), so I'd actually prefer to own the Garmin Forerunner 235 now so I'd have the HR function built in.


----------



## cburnett11

My running is finished for the month...

*August Training Summary*
Total Miles: 230.5 miles
Total Time: 36:25:34
Average Pace: 9:29/mi
Average HR: 132/min


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races to start off the month of September: 

*September*
01 - @tigger536 - Disneyland 5k (NG / N/A)
01 - @camaker - Disneyland 5k (NG / N/A)
01 - @Mickey Momma - Shenanhoah Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
02 - @MissLiss279 - Pocatello Marathon (5:05:00 / N/A)
02 - @camaker - Disneyland 10k (NG / N/A)
02 - tigger536 - Disneyland 10k (NG / N/A)
02 - @sourire - Disneyland 10k (NG / N/A)
02 - @Diskidatheart  - Disneyland 10k (Ng / N/A)
03 - Diskidatheart - Disneyland Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
03 - camaker - Disneyland Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
03 - tigger536 - Disneyland Half Marathon (NG /N/A)
04 - @DVCFan1994  - Laborious Labor Day 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
04 - @KSellers88  - Labor Day Classic 10k (NG / N/A)

I included races on Monday as well since I will be away from my PC and we all have the long weekend. If you have any changes to your planned race this weekend please let me know and I will make the adjustment. If anyone has a race that would like to add, just let me know as well. Best of luck to everyone and have a great weekend. I look forward to hearing how you race went!


----------



## FFigawi

Wendy98 said:


> I am in a very dark place this week.  This is day 4 of no running with no end in sight.  My lower back was bothering me 10 miles into Sunday's run.  I did 6 more and it got worse.  I drove home and could barely walk into my house.  I have sacroiliac joint inflammation and I am in so much pain.  I can barely walk and steps have me near tears.  Today will be day 3 of the chiropractor.



Hope you recover quickly



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running watches today. What type of watch do you use to run? What do you like about it and what do you dislike about it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I run with a Garmin Forerunner 235. I like how many things it can do. Features like tracking steps, all day HR, and sleep. I also like how it can be used for not only running but biking, and other type of exercise activities. The data that is provided from workouts are very informative and gives great insight to actual fitness. However there a few things I do not like about it. The treadmill feature usually struggles with the pace of the TM v/s what the watch thinks you are doing. If I run a normal pace that I often run outdoors on the TM, then it usually lines up great. But if I run slower or faster it doesnt pick up on it all that well. The race predictor is also a little strange and makes IMO to many assumptions. Having said that I find it interesting to look at and the TM thing could be corrected with the purchase of a foot pod. *I am still on the fence about the recovery adviser. I get some duration's that seem excessive at times.*



I use a Garmin 920XT. My only real complaint about it is the difficulty it has keeping a signal and calculating pace when there are tall buildings nearby. Running around the marina in Dubai, my pace would vary from 6:00 to 12:00 depending on how well (or not) it was holding the signal. My 910 never had this problem. On the flip side, everything else is great - the swim lap counter, the triathlon mode, the customization apps, and the large screen real estate. Like @LSUlakes, I do sometimes  question the recovery times, like the one time it told me 3.5 days.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: I am running with a Garmin Forerunner 25 and have used it for every run since June of 2016.  With nearly 1,300 miles using it I have to say I am very pleased with it.  It is very easy to use, was inexpensive, is waterproof, has a very long lasting battery, and gives me the basic running data.  It will also sync with my phone automatically, though sometimes the Bluetooth has some issues with maintaining connection day after day.  But that is usually a very easy fix and I think it is pretty common among most Garmin watches and probably other brands.  There is really only one thing I do not like about the watch, and it is really only when I am run/walking.  I cannot hear the beep of the watch when it tells me to walk even though everyone around me can.  I guess my hearing is slightly impaired but I can only hear it if I put it right next to my ears.  If there was a volume setting or maybe a vibrate function, it would make it easier.  Now I have to continually look at the watch to determine when to walk.  I know the newer Forerunner 35 has the vibrate feature and other Garmin watches have that as well.  I think my next watch will be the Forerunner 235 or 735XT.  I really don't care for the design of the Forerunner 35.  

For any others out there that use the Forerunner 25, do you have any tips or tricks that I could implement?  I don't like being the guy that is always looking down at his watch all the time.


----------



## Ariel484

@Wendy98 back issues are the worst.  I had different back issues than what you are dealing with (monster case of sciatica), so I can sort of relate to what you are going through.  I hope you get some relief soon!

@kywyldcat03 unfortunately, I don't have any advice for you - the beep issue is one big reason why I sold my FR15 (the old version of your watch) and got the FR230, which does have the vibrate option.  Part of the reason why the FR25 is cheaper, I guess - it lacks certain things that the pricier watches have, and vibration is one of them.  I slacked on my research when getting the FR15 and didn't realize it didn't vibrate until I was running with it, and like you, I didn't think the beep was nearly loud enough.  As someone who did the upgrade that is similar to what you are considering (I went from the 15 to the 230), I think you'll be VERY happy if you go with the 235 (can't speak for the 735XT, I don't know anything about that one!).

ATTQOTD: Forerunner 230 for me.  Because it just *works* and does everything I need it to do, EXCEPT...
- I wish I would have spent the extra cash to get the HR capabilities in the FR235 (not interested in trying out a chest strap with the 230, if that's even an option).
- It sometimes takes multiple tries to offload my runs from the watch to my phone via Bluetooth, even when the watch software is up-to-date.  Drives me insane!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running watches today. What type of watch do you use to run? What do you like about it and what do you dislike about it?



I use my series 2 apple watch kind of as an "all in one" and have been really happy with it.  The gps is accurate and I like being able to change display options. I am probably missing out on running-specific features, but the only thing I would like is an interval timer within the workout app. The idea of wearing 1 watch for running and another activity tracker for daily steps didn't appeal to me, so when the apple watch came out with gps, it was a winner.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running watches today. What type of watch do you use to run? What do you like about it and what do you dislike about it?



I run with a Garmin 220 and love it. It is simple to use, gives me the basics, has a nice large face to it so I can just do quick glances and still see everything. I do have an Apple Watch, and although I love it for my every day use and for steps and style and size, for running it was just not my deal. Pretty sure most of the reason I didn't like it for running is that I was so use to the Garmin and since that is still working well I just continued to go with the tried and true. If the Garmin ever kicks the dust I am not sure what I will do, probably give the Apple Watch another try, but I won't be afraid to buy another Garmin either.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

@Wendy98 sorry to hear about your back issues. Hope you get some relief soon. Sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## FredtheDuck

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races to start off the month of September:



Good luck to everyone racing this weekend!

ATTQOTD: I use my AppleWatch 2. I love it for day-to-day use, but I have suspicions that the GPS isn't necessarily accurate... The distance the Activity App on my watch says I ran is often different than Strava or RunKeeper via my phone says I covered, and I start and stop both at the same time and in the same place. Example: Apple's Activity app says I ran 10.01 miles on Saturday. Strava, run off my phone, says I did 10.3. My husband, who ran with me, had yet a third distance on his watch...  I also don't like that Apple keeps the Activity App behind a wall, and the information/visuals are pretty limited... which is why I run that App on my watch (gotta close those rings!) and Strava on my phone each run. I'll probably end up doing what @AbbyJaws2003 does and will get a Garmin (eventually) for running and use my AppleWatch for everything else.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> I use a Garmin 920XT. My only real complaint about it is the difficulty it has keeping a signal and calculating pace when there are tall buildings nearby. Running around the marina in Dubai, my pace would vary from 6:00 to 12:00 depending on how well (or not) it was holding the signal. My 910 never had this problem. On the flip side, everything else is great - the swim lap counter, the triathlon mode, the customization apps, and the large screen real estate. Like @LSUlakes, I do sometimes  question the recovery times, like the one time it told me 3.5 days.


I'll second this...my 920XT does everything I could possibly want it to do for multisport training and racing.  Tall buildings are an issue but not too many of them around here to worry about, and I think that's going to be an issue with any GPS watch.  Battery life is outstanding...was able to complete an entire Ironman and still had plenty of juice left in it.  I'll probably go with the Garmin 935 whenever it comes time for a replacement, but I'm in no rush to do so yet.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I currently use the Forerunner 235 for my running. Overall, I really like the watch and its feature set. The on wrist HRM is really nice and it gives me a lot of good information. It does have some quirks, though. I have to turn the Watch off and back on just prior to every run or it won't lock onto my heart rate and it can be a little finicky uploading data to my phone. 

I'm looking at possibly running a 50k/50m race in the spring, though, and the 235 doesn't have enough battery to make it through the whole race. The prospect of charging it on the fly mid-race doesn't sound appealing to me, so I've been looking at other options. Right now it looks like the Forerunner 935 would be the way to go and it offers some nice extra features around Running dynamics and training load/effect in addition to being multi-sport. The price tag is a bit hard to swallow right now so I'm debating between it and waiting to see what the rumored FR 235 replacement's battery life looks like.  Hopefully it'll be announced soon.


----------



## Miranda

Ariel484 said:


> @Wendy98 back issues are the worst.  I had different back issues than what you are dealing with (monster case of sciatica), so I can sort of relate to what you are going through.  I hope you get some relief soon!


Ditto, although my back issues like @Ariel484's were due to sciatic problems (mine from a bulging disc).  I had pain and issues from it for 5 months, so I can definitely relate!  I hope you get better soon!

ATTQOTD: I run with a Garmin 220.  I got it literally like a week or two before the 225 came out with the built in HRM, I guess that's why it was on such a good sale.   I have a separate arm HRM strap though, the Scosche Rhythm+.  It's a soft strap thingy that I just strap to my upper arm above my bicep, and I really like it.  My watch is always moving all around on my wrist when I run, so I don't know how the 225 or 235 would have worked out for me.  I forget the strap is even on there and it seems to work great (and DC Rainmaker also had positive reviews for it).

The main things I like about my watch are just the things it's supposed to do... it tracks distance, time, and HR.   I also like that it has a vibration alert feature rather than audible beeps.  The main thing I don't like I guess is that it only has 3 data fields on the screen, so I guess I wish the screen was a bit bigger like the 230/235, which can have 4, I think.  I would like to have my HR on the screen with my distance/time/pace fields rather than needing to switch to a completely different screen every time I want to see it (which leads me to never look at my HR until after the workout is over).  I only wear it to workout, so I don't really care much about missing out on the other features the newer 23x ones have like step or sleep tracking or ability to receive texts and stuff.  I am thinking about getting an Apple Watch to cover that functionality (although I still wouldn't sleep in it!)


----------



## cburnett11

Ariel484 said:


> - I wish I would have spent the extra cash to get the HR capabilities in the FR235 (not interested in trying out a chest strap with the 230, if that's even an option)



I'm with you on this one.  FYI if you want HR, but not a chest strap, you can get a small strap that you can wear on wrist or forearm and the information goes directly to the 230 via Bluetooth.  I use the Scosche Rhythm+.  It's about $80.  It works fine.  But for ease, I'd prefer to own the 235 and not necessarily have something on both arms.


----------



## Ariel484

Miranda said:


> Ditto, although my back issues like @Ariel484's were due to sciatic problems (mine from a bulging disc).  I had pain and issues from it for 5 months, so I can definitely relate!  I hope you get better soon!


Bulging disc here too! Woof.


cburnett11 said:


> I'm with you on this one.  FYI if you want HR, but not a chest strap, you can get a small strap that you can wear on wrist or forearm and the information goes directly to the 230 via Bluetooth.  I use the Scosche Rhythm+.  It's about $80.  It works fine.  But for ease, I'd prefer to own the 235 and not necessarily have something on both arms.


Thanks! I'll keep that in mind...but I'm with you, I'd prefer not having something on both arms.  I need someone to make time travel a real thing so I can go back to my past self and say, "just spend the extra 50 bucks (or whatever), dummy!"


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I have a Garmin Forerunner 225. I have been using it for just over a year now and love it. The only issue I have with it is it would freeze or lock up on me after every couple of runs. I would have to let the battery die and then charge it up again. Not even plugging it into the computer helped. Finally figured out that I could just turn my watch off for a few minutes after every run or at the end of the day if I didn't run and that seems to prevent it from freezing. 

Yesterday's QOTD: Honestly you guys are all just awesome!  Everyone here is super encouraging and helpful. It's very nice to know that I can go to a place where everyone gets it about our love of running and Disney.


----------



## Miranda

Ariel484 said:


> Thanks! I'll keep that in mind...but I'm with you, I'd prefer not having something on both arms.


You can pretty much wear it on your arm wherever you want.  I wear mine on my upper arm above my bicep on the same arm as my watch. I forget it's there all the time, and it's usually hidden under my shirt sleeve.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running watches today. What type of watch do you use to run? What do you like about it and what do you dislike about it?


I use an Apple Watch. It's not totally a running watch but I use it every day. I've been contemplating a garmin though. It works perfectly fine with Runkeeper which is the app I use but the battery did not last during the marathon in January. I think battery life would be my biggest downfall currently.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running watches today. What type of watch do you use to run? What do you like about it and what do you dislike about it?



I have been a long time Garmin user, so I have probably had six or more versions of their GPS watches throughout the years, plus my wife and daughter have had a few additional versions.  I currently use the Garmin Forerunner 935 and can honestly say it is the best GPS running watch I have ever seen or had.  It is a great form factor, fastest GPS acquisition, an optical HR monitor that doesn't seem to get confused, and great software (same software as the Fenix 5).  I also love the QuickFit bands, so I can easily change the color of my watch band whenever I want.

From a software perspective, there are many things to love, not the least of which are the many metrics it provides which I find somewhat useful.  Here are a few things that I really like, though: I love that it still uses Auto Lap even when you are performing an uploaded workout.  For example, if I have a 2x3mi interval workout uploaded to the watch, and keep auto lap on (at, say, every one mile), the 3 mile intervals will still auto lap each mile.  My 225 would not do that.  Also, with the 935, you can turn off or on the auto lap feature while in the middle of a run without stopping the watch (great for when you forget to change that setting before the run).  In addition, the available options when the watch is paused are awesome.  I use the lap-while-paused option a lot, and I have even used the "continue this workout later" option (although I don't expect to use this very often).  With the lap-while-paused option, I can run to the track as a warm-up, and just press Stop when I get there to stretch a little before starting the speed work.  The watch then lists all your options, one of which is "Lap."  Now, I can press this Lap option while it's still paused, and the watch inserts a lap such that when I resume the watch, it will start with a brand new lap.  This way, I don't have to press Start immediately followed by Lap to start my first speed interval.  It's the small things!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: FR 235. I've only had it about 2 months but I LOVE it!

It's completely changed the way I run. I previously used a 'dumb' watch and always had to run known routes, to known turn-around points to know the distance. Now I can explore and turn around anywhere I want. I know that sounds archaic to those of you who have used GPS/smart watches for years.

The HR monitor seems accurate about 90% of the time, unless it gets in cadence lock. I love the data it gives me after the run. I'm still learning the right amount of real-time feedback that is best for me. At first I had heart rate and instantaneous pace. TMI! I've scaled back to lap pace and heart zone which seems about right.

I've cut back on goofing off during a run. I used to take leisurely water stops, but now that the watch 'tells' on me, I've cut back on number and duration.

I love being able to set up workouts and not have to remember intervals, pace, etc.

Of course, one of the first things I did was put an analog face on it.

The best part? I got it FREE with REI points!


----------



## roxymama

Thanks to everyone who mentioned that they liked reading my journal.  I'm hoping to have a bunch of fun recaps with fall race season fast approaching.  And sorry for all the non-running tangents (not actually sorry.)

Sending positive vibes into the universe for Wende for comfort and quick recovery!!!

ATTQOTD: Garmin 220 (only one I've ever owned) and it works well for me.  No complaints.  I do jump out of my skin sometimes when I set it next to my phone and it sets of a loud beep and buzz during the phone sync.  I know it does this, but I tend to forget it does this.  
I probably can get more functionality out of it and I've read all the ways I can do more with it, but I'm a simple person when running.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

opusone said:


> I have been a long time Garmin user, so I have probably had six or more versions of their GPS watches throughout the years, plus my wife and daughter have had a few additional versions.  I currently use the Garmin Forerunner 935 and can honestly say it is the best GPS running watch I have ever seen or had.  It is a great form factor, fastest GPS acquisition, an optical HR monitor that doesn't seem to get confused, and great software (same software as the Fenix 5).  I also love the QuickFit bands, so I can easily change the color of my watch band whenever I want.
> 
> From a software perspective, there are many things to love, not the least of which are the many metrics it provides which I find somewhat useful.  Here are a few things that I really like, though: I love that it still uses Auto Lap even when you are performing an uploaded workout.  For example, if I have a 2x3mi interval workout uploaded to the watch, and keep auto lap on (at, say, every one mile), the 3 mile intervals will still auto lap each mile.  My 225 would not do that.  Also, with the 935, you can turn off or on the auto lap feature while in the middle of a run without stopping the watch (great for when you forget to change that setting before the run).  In addition, the available options when the watch is paused are awesome.  I use the lap-while-paused option a lot, and I have even used the "continue this workout later" option (although I don't expect to use this very often).  With the lap-while-paused option, I can run to the track as a warm-up, and just press Stop when I get there to stretch a little before starting the speed work.  The watch then lists all your options, one of which is "Lap."  Now, I can press this Lap option while it's still paused, and the watch inserts a lap such that when I resume the watch, it will start with a brand new lap.  This way, I don't have to press Start immediately followed by Lap to start my first speed interval.  It's the small things!


Your glowing review doesn't help when I'm trying NOT to upgrade my 920...glad the 935 is working out so well for you!  Have you used it for anything other than running?


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> I'm looking at possibly running a 50k/50m race in the spring, though, and the 235 doesn't have enough battery to make it through the whole race. The prospect of charging it on the fly mid-race doesn't sound appealing to me, so I've been looking at other options. Right now it looks like the Forerunner 935 would be the way to go and it offers some nice extra features around Running dynamics and training load/effect in addition to being multi-sport. The price tag is a bit hard to swallow right now so I'm debating between it and waiting to see what the rumored FR 235 replacement's battery life looks like.  Hopefully it'll be announced soon.



There's always the option of buying a 920 since they're fairly cheap these days.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Fenix 3 HR here.  I love pretty much everything about it.  Had the 920 before it, and really liked it as well, but did not like the blue boxey look of it for wearing the watch everyday.  Got the Fenix last year around Black Friday when it was a whole lot cheaper than even right now from Amazon, and with a Amazon gift card, made it less than $200 outta pocket.   I still wear a chest strap, since I have found the wrist HR tends to go batty when I get very sweaty, which is pretty much every run this year!   My son uses the 920 for hiking and everyday use.  That watch made its second trip to Philmont Scout Ranch this past July for another 10 days if hiking.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I have a Garmin 220.  It works really well for me although I just use it for pretty basic things.  It acquires signal quicker than my old 210 did and I like the face and it's easy to read and give me the information I want.  I don't monitor HR although I likely should, but for now it does everything I need.  I also have trouble hearing the beeps on the watch, but with the vibrate feature, it doesn't really matter as much.  I did wonder if there was a way to turn the volume up.  I didn't wonder enough to, you know, actually investigate it, but I did wonder.  

One other plug for Garmin.  My husband, @Chris-Mo has a 620 that he has had a couple of years I think.  Recently, it suddenly stopped charging.  He just couldn't get it to take a charge and tried multiple ways to trouble shoot.  He emailed Garmin, and they are sending him a "new" refurbished 620 and he just sends in his old one.  That's it.  Pretty darn good service in my estimation.


----------



## gjramsey

*August Training Summary*
Total Miles: 170.37 miles  (new record for august)
Total Time: 25:21:53
Average Pace: 8:39/mi
Average HR: 147/min


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I use the Forerunner 225. I love it. It's easy to use and gives me more data than I even know what to do with. I really love that I can program my more complicated workouts with pace parameters (repeats, progression, etc.) and the watch just tells me what to do.


----------



## ZellyB

*August Training:*
Total Miles: 108


----------



## camaker

*August Training Summary*
Total Miles: 150.3 miles (new record for monthly mileage)

I don't have the rest of the specifics since I'm in DL right now, but I'm very happy with the way August went. It wasn't just a new distance PR, I felt good doing it!

I'm excited for the races this weekend and then to see what @DopeyBadger has in store for me for Dopey training!


----------



## michigandergirl

August miles: 119.7 - should be more than that, but I missed a few runs from being sick the last week, on the upswing now.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

August totals:

Running: 156 miles


----------



## DopeyBadger

*August Training Summary*
(Completed/Scheduled)
Total Miles: 263.9 / 276 miles
Total Time: 35:44:17 / 36:46:52 hours
Average Pace: 8:08 min/mile (+70 seconds from M Tempo)
Average HR: 135/min (67% HRR)

1891 days down and 31 to go.  August was a good month for me.  This represents the 3rd most miles in a month for me.  I usually aim for an 80% hit rate on intervals (like miles or speed splits) during individual workouts and 70% hit rate for the week.  During August, I had a 92-100% weekly hit rate.  In addition, I rarely hit 100% intervals on Marathon Tempo workouts but I've gotten 100% on the last 6 in a row.  However, while sleeping last night I got a random charley horse in my left calf.  Stiff and sore this morning, and while I was able to hit the intervals at 100% during this morning's M Tempo workout I did have to cut it short because things were tightening up.  Hoping some rest and easy runs will get it back in working order.  Such a random muscle spasm since I've never had that happen before in my life.


----------



## FredtheDuck

*August Training Summary*
Distance: 87.9 miles
Time: 17 hrs 23 min


----------



## FFigawi

*August Training Summary*
Swim: 0
Bike: 183 miles
Run: 71.3 miles

Running miles are slightly below plan because I've been focusing more on my cycling in preparation for my ride in October. Losing five days to Harvey didn't really help any either. Great running yesterday and today, though. Temps in the 70s and humidity only 80%.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD I started with a Garmin FR450 back in 2012. As @OldSlowGoofyGuy said that freedom of being able to run wherever was awesome, as well as knowing how I was progressing during the run.

The 450 died a couple years later so replaced it with a FR220, which I also love. I got a chest strap at the start of last year and the additional insights from it are great. I know I would love a 235 even more but not enough to drop the cash. The chest strap is good apart from cooler weather running where I need to give the sensors a big sloppy lick before putting it on to make then work properly.

Running summary to follow later in the day, needless to say it was a month of three thirds...


----------



## Miranda

opusone said:


> Also, with the 935, you can turn off or on the auto lap feature while in the middle of a run without stopping the watch (great for when you forget to change that setting before the run).  In addition, the available options when the watch is paused are awesome.  I use the lap-while-paused option a lot, and I have even used the "continue this workout later" option (although I don't expect to use this very often).  With the lap-while-paused option, I can run to the track as a warm-up, and just press Stop when I get there to stretch a little before starting the speed work.  The watch then lists all your options, one of which is "Lap."  Now, I can press this Lap option while it's still paused, and the watch inserts a lap such that when I resume the watch, it will start with a brand new lap.  This way, I don't have to press Start immediately followed by Lap to start my first speed interval.  It's the small things!


Thanks for reminding me that my Auto Lap has been turned off since I did my track workout 2 weeks ago.  

I was actually worried about it last night when we were doing hill repeats because I wanted to lap at the end of the warmup, then at the top and bottom of each hill, then at the end and was glad when the warmup was less than 1 mile so it wouldn't lap on its own.

I wonder if my 220 does some of those other options... I'm guessing it doesn't.  I don't think it can do anything while the watch is paused unlike yours, I'm just stuck on the screen to resume or end the workout.  The lap while paused would be useful for me, as I tend to stop/pause and take a quick breather right when I want to manually lap (track workout, hill repeats), and I have been doing the quick hit the lap button just before pausing so I'm already on my new interval when I unpause.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DopeyBadger said:


> ...while sleeping last night I got a random charley horse in my left calf.



I've had ongoing issues with calf cramps/tightness. In my experience: stretching helps a little, foam rolling doesn't help at all, what really seems to help is aggressive self-massage. I find the place that hurts and really go at it with my thumb or knuckle. I also alternate ice and heat. Be aware these recommendations are based on a sampling of 1.

Take care, heal, and know we are sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I hope you are able to feel better and heal quickly @Wendy98 I'm so sorry you're dealing with this pain.

ATTQOTD: I have the Garmin 235 and love it!  I love the intervals, love the heart rate data, and even though I don't how best to use all of the data, I love looking at all of the numbers and see how they compare over time.  
Have any of you heard of the new fitbit ionic watch coming out?  My husband bought a bunch of fitbit stock a few years ago, and is really hoping this watch does well for them.   It sounds interesting like a combination of what I have with the garmin and some apple watch features.  I'm just not sure if fitbit has a strong enough reputation among runners to make a big dent in the apple/garmin market.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I don't wear a watch on training runs! I wear a cheap Timex that tells time and has a chrono function in races if I feel I need to pay attention to time.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I might have to change my answer. Garmins are 10% off at the DLH expo...


----------



## Princess KP

Waiting2goback said:


> @MommaoffherRocker- she's my bud.  She has come so far.  I get to run the full with her in January (and anyone else who wants to join us assuming she agrees ) when just a short time ago she didn't think she could do a 5k.



I would love to join you and @MommaoffherRocker for the full, or at least meet up!


----------



## PCFriar80

August Summary:
Run: 16.8 Miles.  There!  I said it.  In reality what I thought was a specific calf issue ended up being achilles tendonitis [yes, I finally went to the doctor] so I'm working my way back slowly mostly running the track at the local high school 3x a week at distances no more than 2.5 miles.  Along with rest and cross-training it seems to be working.  

Other activities:
Bike: 183 Miles
Mowing: 4 times
Blood Donation: 1 Pint


----------



## Miranda

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  I might have to change my answer. Garmins are 10% off at the DLH expo...


From what I have read, new models are imminent... there have been lots of sales lately on Amazon, Groupon, etc on both new and refurb.


----------



## opusone

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Your glowing review doesn't help when I'm trying NOT to upgrade my 920...glad the 935 is working out so well for you!  Have you used it for anything other than running?



I have only used it out on the bike once, and it worked as expected (although I do not have a power meter to test that functionality).

I have also not raced any multi-sport events, but it supposedly handles those nicely: simply hit the lap button at the end of each event (including transitions which can be turned on or off).  You can also have it automatically lock after starting a new segment such that an accidental button press won't do anything.  So, for a triathlon, you could have the keys lock for the swim and bike portions of the triathlon, but remain unlocked for the run portion if you wanted.  To unlock, you just hold any key for a bit.


----------



## opusone

Miranda said:


> ...I have been doing the quick hit the lap button just before pausing so I'm already on my new interval when I unpause.



Too funny, I would do just the opposite with my 225.  I would pause, then when I resumed, I would quickly hit the lap button to start my new interval.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Garmin Forerunner 10.
Pros:
- Does exactly what I need it to do - GPS tracks my run and gives me interval alerts. I don't care that much about HR, and my Fitbit tracks my steps, so I really don't need anything else.
- I kinda like that it only shows two things on the screen at once ... I have it set to show time and distance, so unless I want to do math, it stops me from obsessing over pace.
- The battery lasts through an almost 3 hour training run. I don't know if it would last through marathon training, but since I'm not doing marathon training, that's not an issue.

Cons: 
- Takes a while to find a GPS signal sometimes. I don't mind if it takes 2-3 minutes since I like walking a little before I start my run anyway, but once it starts taking like 5 minutes, that annoys me. I'm interested to see what happens when I try to use it for lunchtime runs in the city. I think I'll be fine, since my phone did okay finding a GPS signal when I went for a walk in Battery Park last week, but we'll see. (I may even test it out next week!)
- It needs to plug into the computer to sync. I don't mind that at home, but if I'm running somewhere that isn't near my laptop, I can't sync. This isn't the biggest deal, but I do sometimes wish I had a watch that could sync over Bluetooth.


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  I might have to change my answer. Garmins are 10% off at the DLH expo...



For what it's worth, you can almost always get 10% off on all sports technology goodies if you follow the links at DC Rainmaker's site and use the discount codes.


----------



## JeffW

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Your glowing review doesn't help when I'm trying NOT to upgrade my 920...glad the 935 is working out so well for you!  Have you used it for anything other than running?



I'm with you here.  While my 920XT is working great, shiny new training technology is as appealing as giant runDisney medals...


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> For what it's worth, you can almost always get 10% off on all sports technology goodies if you follow the links at DC Rainmaker's site and use the discount codes.



But then I have to wait for it to get shipped to me!  I take forever to decide what I want, carefully weighing all my options and the pros and cons of each.  But when I finally make up my mind, I want it now!!

I was planning to get it at REI when I got home so the member's dividend would get me 10% back, but 10% off now trumps getting it back later. 

One of the big reasons I decided to go ahead with the 935 over the 920 or waiting on an as yet unannounced 2xx watch is that the 935 is, in essence, a Fenix 5 in a plastic case. Using the firmware and guts of the Garmin flagship watch should ensure a longer support cycle for the watch.


----------



## sourire

So very behind on the thread and everyone's journals! I've been trying to read along but have ended up lurking for awhile. 

ATYQOTD: Loved reading everyone's responses, and I'm grateful for this thread and for each one of you. I've learned so much, and you are all an inspiration to me.  

Big shoutout to @DopeyBadger for all of his time, advice, book recommendations, and patience, esp with all of my questions. I'm running much more easily, farther, and with greater enjoyment than I ever thought possible, pretty much because of you!!

Re: the reverse golden rule, I have to give credit to my health coach from work (thanks Mark!), who came up with that idea as a goal to work toward over the coming months. Essentially, let's go a bit easier on ourselves and not expect more out of ourselves than we would from others in the same situation. 

To everyone in Anaheim right now, have a wonderful race weekend and stay cool! See you out there!


----------



## McNs

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> It's completely changed the way I run. I previously used a 'dumb' watch and always had to run known routes, to known turn-around points to know the distance. Now I can explore and turn around anywhere I want. I know that sounds archaic to those of you who have used GPS/smart watches for years.



One really cool thing is if you sync with Strava and have a premium account you can see your own heat map with all of your runs overlaid on a map. You can also export from Garmin to Google Earth for a similar view but that is a lot more manual.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running watches today. What type of watch do you use to run? What do you like about it and what do you dislike about it?


I use a Fitbit to track my activity but not necessarily my running. I'm sure the mileage isn't very accurate but I've never actually checked. Typically, I run with my phone to track my running but not always. Some days I just need a technology break. Which leads me to the question below....



PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't wear a watch on training runs! I wear a cheap Timex that tells time and has a chrono function in races if I feel I need to pay attention to time.


If you run without a GPS tracker, does it still count?


----------



## StarGirl11

QOTD: I use a 920XT. I like I can use it while swimming and it has a long battery life. I keep intending to do a triathlon and work up to an IronMan. But I have to get over my fear of pack swimming first.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Princess KP said:


> I would love to join you and @MommaoffherRocker for the full, or at least meet up!



I haven't checked with her yet but I doubt she would have a problem with it. I don't know what coral we would be in.  If I can't get my self in gear I may not make my 1/2 the first weekend of October and have no POT.  I will have my GoPro to make a video too.   Hopefully you are ok with that in case you get caught in the footage.

QOTD:  this is timely.  I was just looking at these yesterday.  I still don't have one but my HRM has been acting up so I need one I think.  There are so many models I have no idea where to begin.  I just need a HRM and some basic info.

I don't have my final monthly mileage.  It's at work.  But, it's around 40. Not a huge amount but it's consistently every other day and I missed the first week with my kidney stone issue.  Hoping to get around 75 next month as I build my mileage back up.


----------



## Wendy98

Thanks for all the nice words.  I am able to walk better today and actually walked during cross country practice.  Even so, I was in a foul mood watching all those kids run and I was a "walker".  I am supposed to lead my pace group on a 20 mile run on Saturday--that isn't happening.  It actually is working out ok since it is suppose to rain hard for 36 hours straight.  I don't mind running in a drizzle, but 20 miles in hard rain would suck and wreck havoc on my hair.  I would need a whole bottle of conditioner to comb it out.  I also was able to do the regular elliptical at my normal pace (instead of the geriatric recumbent elliptical I had been using this week).

ATTQOTD:  I got my Garmin 920xt in January as a treat to myself. It is my 3rd Garmin and I will keep on buying them as long as they keep on making them.  I get teased because I wear it ALL THE TIME.  This pic is from a nice dinner from our California adventure.  The red and white Garmin screams evening wear.






Here's my August stats:

total miles:  299.29 --If I wasn't in so much pain, I would go run the .71 mile.  Most of those are "my" miles, a lot with my pace group, and some with my smaller kids at cross country.

average pace:  7:51 (pace group and kid miles raised that)

indoor biking miles:  156.5

Also probably hundreds of elliptical miles and as of late, a buttload of strength training.  I have been doing TRX the last 3 weeks and love it so much, I ordered it for home.


----------



## SarahDisney

*August Totals *(According to Garmin ... mostly)

Total Distance: 60.13 miles
Total Time: 12:37:02 h:m:s
Average Pace: 12:35 min/mi 
I've been super slow the last few weeks, so that pace actually makes me really happy.
Also, this is a month where I had to help my sister move (which included two early morning drives down to Philadelphia and a lot of heavy lifting) and I started (somewhat) full-time school. And I still stuck with the running pretty well. I'm very proud of myself for that.
Next up is September ... when the sun doesn't come up until 6:30 and I'm going to have to start being on campus at 9:30 instead of my current 10:30 ... that's what's really going to test my ability to stick with this. Current plan is either lunchtime runs or treadmill after I get home ... we'll see what happens.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss running watches today. What type of watch do you use to run? What do you like about it and what do you dislike about it?



I have two Garmins, a VivoActive HR and 910XT.  I really like both and often wear them both.  I'll use the 910XT with the VivoActiveHR just broadcasting HR and paired with the 910XT as it's heart rate monitor.  It allows me to see pace, distance, and total time by glancing at my left wrist and heart rate by glancing at my right.  If I'm doing a run at lunch or on the way home from work I usually just use the VivoActive and when I travel I usually just bring it.  It is very convenient wearing one of your running watches every day as your watch.  

I am hoping the rumors of a new VivoActive that is round are true.  I hope it has the form factor of the Fenix series.


----------



## McNs

August running summary:

Distance 148km/92 miles
Pace 5:11/8:21
HR 154bpm
Elevation 2261m
55km ahead of pace for my 1000 mile goal, so still on track.

Normal start to the month, nothing special, then I got on a run streak for 12 days. The streak was interesting, as it went on I really had to be careful with pace and also having a couple of short days (4km). Then I got sick  (just a cold) but that put a brake on my running. I did make it our=t for a few runs towards the end.


----------



## JulieODC

Low miles in August for me - 45.8 - vacation, killer colds, and dead legs got in the way.

Guess what I did?? Last 2 pairs of sneakers are identical - accidentally switched them up sometime early this month and was using the old pair!! I can tell shoes need to be replaced because of hip pain and dead legs - so realized my mistake, switched the shoes back this week, and voila - no more pain! Lesson learned - mark identical pairs just in case!


----------



## ZellyB

@Wendy98 glad to hear that you are improving although sorry still not back to normal.  Hope you continue to improve and get back to normal form quickly.


----------



## opusone

*August Training Summary*
Total Miles: 157.5 miles
Total Time: 22:50:34
Average Pace: 8:42/mi
Average HR: 143/min

Not too bad... missed two easy runs in August.  Was struggling to hit training paces the previous month (July), but my coach and I figured out a way forward this month, so I am happy where I currently am.  Motivation has been a little tough, but I think that is not specifically running-related rather than based on a bit of a busy period with work, school, and home life combined.  This too shall pass.


----------



## FredtheDuck

GreatLakes said:


> I am hoping the rumors of a new VivoActive that is round are true.  I hope it has the form factor of the Fenix series.



DC Rainmaker has a review of the new Vivoactive 3 up. Round it is!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

August miles: 83  
Happy first day of September everyone!!  Bring on the pumpkin candles, food, spice, and decorations!


----------



## Disney at Heart

August 
Miles: 123.54 miles
Time: 22.43 hours
Pace: about 10:54
The tortoise keeps on, and on, and on, and he finishes the race! That's what I plan to do.

@Wendy98  So glad you are better.  I love your "formal" watch. I don't have any device other than my phone with Map My Run, but am not the "serious" runner that some of you are. I will miss tomorow's run since DH and I will be traveling to WDW to celebrate our anniversary week. But we will be getting in some running early in the mornings before park time. And we will be going to MNSSHP for the first time this week. Yay!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

*August Training Summary*
Total Miles: 231.35 miles
Average Pace: 9:39/mi
Average HR: 139/min
HR stayed the same and pace got a bit faster, so that's cool.

I am so over summer.

@DopeyBadger You mentioned the random cramp in the middle of the night. My dad still gets those, and I started to get them about a year ago. (Not fun!!!) DW found out about putting a bar of soap in the bed to prevent night cramps. It actually works. Wild! There is a scientific reason for it. Osmosis or some such thing? 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Who is one poster on this forum that has given you great advice or motivated you in your training? Today is your chance to publicly thank them!



I missed Wednesday: This might seem a little strange, but I'm inspired by everyone who has been willing to open up here about their struggles, whether it's an injury, a slump, or anything from our non-running lives. Both the willingness to reach out and the outpouring of support from everybody here is an important reminder for me (who tends to be a loaner) how important it is to have people to lean on, and to help hold someone up, even if in the smallest ways. Social media has grown so dark, the light here is remarkable.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Chasing Dopey said:


> @DopeyBadger You mentioned the random cramp in the middle of the night. My dad still gets those, and I started to get them about a year ago. (Not fun!!!) DW found out about putting a bar of soap in the bed to prevent night cramps. It actually works. Wild! There is a scientific reason for it. Osmosis or some such thing?



Interesting!  Looks like a case of science hasn't caught up yet.  People claims it works, yet there isn't a scientific explanation as to why.  If it happens again, then I'll be investing in some bar soap I guess.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Chasing Dopey said:


> Total Miles: 231.35 miles
> Average Pace: 9:39/mi
> Average HR: 139/min



Question: where are you guys getting average pace/HR? I am not seeing it on Garmin Connect.

BTW, impressive monthly miles!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Question: where are you guys getting average pace/HR? I am not seeing it on Garmin Connect.
> 
> BTW, impressive monthly miles!



Thanks! I wondered if I would be able to do this when I started the plan (Hansons), but so far so good!

Okay, if you go to the menu list on the left side, click on "Reports". A new list will pop up, and under "All Activities" the third option is "Average Heart Rate". (If your Garmin is also recording cycling and/or swimming, you can click on "Running" in the second list, and again "Average Heart Rate" is listed, but just for your running.) Then you can choose to see your heart rate over a range of days (7 days to 12 months) on the top right of the graph.
Click to embiggen:
 



DopeyBadger said:


> Interesting!  Looks like a case of science hasn't caught up yet.  People claims it works, yet there isn't a scientific explanation as to why.  If it happens again, then I'll be investing in some bar soap I guess.



Right, all they have are theories. Here's a good round-up of some of them, if you haven't already found it!
https://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2012/07/22/why-does-soap-soothe-nighttime-leg-cramps/


----------



## gjramsey

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Question: where are you guys getting average pace/HR? I am not seeing it on Garmin Connect.
> 
> BTW, impressive monthly miles!



Under Reports-->Running, select the menu item of chiuce, and select for 6 Months.  It will than show the average for each month.  Took me a while to figure it out once they updated the Reports section.


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Question: where are you guys getting average pace/HR? I am not seeing it on Garmin Connect.
> 
> BTW, impressive monthly miles!



In addition to @Chasing Dopey and @gjramsey, I do the following:



-Garmin Connect - Reports
-Progress Summary
-You can get mileage, duration, and HR from this for any custom timeframe.  It allows me to do set time periods (days, weeks, months, years, or custom dates like training start and end).

I calculate average pace by dividing duration by distance.


----------



## BikeFan

August mileage: 210.4

I'm happy to have kept my goal of 200+/month going so far this year, and VERY happy to have the heat of summer behind me!  The heat/humidity combo has been exhausting!  I'm eager to see how much speed I regain when temps start dropping again!


----------



## Dis5150

ATYQOTD: I have a Garmin Vivoactive and I love it! Although, I am not very tech savvy and am always messing up the screens to try and figure out, lap pace, current pace, average pace, etc. I can't ever seem to get them straight! But I do love the watch and wear it every day. The only things I don't love about it are that it doesn't have a pause button and the interval timer is just vibrate, no sound. It is 100% water proof as it can also be used for swimming. And it also can be used for biking, walking and golf, but I haven't tried any of those yet. I was also cheap when I bought it and didn't buy the HR version so I just this week bought a chest strap and have used it once. It didn't bother me at all and it was interesting to see my heart rate at different paces.

Total Miles for August - 60 on my new @DopeyBadger running plan started this month.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DopeyBadger said:


> -Garmin Connect - Reports
> -Progress Summary



After a little googling, it appears the "Progress Summary" does not show up for certain browsers.


But even if it doesn't show up in your browser, you can still access it via this url: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/reports
Note the 's' on the end.

Thanks everyone for the technical support!


----------



## Wendy98

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Question: where are you guys getting average pace/HR? I am not seeing it on Garmin Connect.
> 
> BTW, impressive monthly miles!




I use this a lot to figure out pace, or predicted time for races if I know my pace:

http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/4/4_1/96.shtml


----------



## sourire

August Totals: 86.5 miles!!
Time: 18.5 hrs
Avg Pace: 12:53/mi
Looking forward to the September half I have coming up in a few weeks!!


----------



## kywyldcat03

August totals: 129.8 miles! (highest mileage month ever!)
Time: 23.0 hours
Avg Pace: 10:36/mi
Training for Dopey 2018 and October half marathon


----------



## Sailormoon2

Woah! I fell really behing on this thread this week. So I'll just add my August mileage of 84! yeah! and move forward. Lol!


----------



## TheHamm

August:
27.1 running miles @ an average of 12:12
31.5 walking at an average of 18:43

I have my first 5k in 11 days, I'm not feeling good about it.

How do you all keep running when not at home? It pained me to pack bulky running shoes (I pride myself on packing light) but I did. Yet it was so much darker at 6am than at home, and while I thought the lake loop bike path near our air BNb would be lit it is not on the way there, and apparently big 10 football brought fall weather I did not pack for (neither running gear or long sleeves for my kids). My recent work trip went simarly poor as there were no sidewalks and but one working treadmill in the hotel, which others were also using. I find it all a bit discouraging and am wondering if running is really a reasonable activity for me at this point.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

TheHamm said:


> August:
> 27.1 running miles @ an average of 12:12
> 31.5 walking at an average of 18:43
> 
> I have my first 5k in 11 days, I'm not feeling good about it.
> 
> How do you all keep running when not at home? It pained me to pack bulky running shoes (I pride myself on packing light) but I did. Yet it was so much darker at 6am than at home, and while I thought the lake loop bike path near our air BNb would be lit it is not on the way there, and apparently big 10 football brought fall weather I did not pack for (neither running gear or long sleeves for my kids). My recent work trip went simarly poor as there were no sidewalks and but one working treadmill in the hotel, which others were also using. I find it all a bit discouraging and am wondering if running is really a reasonable activity for me at this point.


I think you just need to take it one day at a time and do the best you can to get your run in.  If it's not safe or realistic to run where you are at the moment, don't beat yourself up and just realize you will get back to your routine once home.  Explore other options: can you take a break from what's going on later in the morning and run when it's light out?  Or even though there are not sidewalks, is it a quiet enough street that running against traffic is feasible?  I know it's discouraging when you plan to run and then feel like you can't, but I would just say cut yourself some slack and move on


----------



## lurkergirl

Nice bag @Ariel484...I have an earlier release, trying to not pick up a Park Hopper.


----------



## Ariel484

lurkergirl said:


> Nice bag @Ariel484...I have an earlier release, trying to not pick up a Park Hopper.


I initially got the park hopper, then sold it to get the mini streamline. And the classic wallet and the billfold...

I already had the CC...safe to say this is one of my favorite Harveys patterns!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Another week of half marathon training done and I am now halfway through my @DopeyBadger plan (although I did miss a week in mid-August due to a vacation but jumped right back in after returning). 8 miles done this morning and it went really well, even when starting around 10 and finishing after 11:30 on a sunny day. Fall is definitely in the air and I couldn't be happier! 

Next week's schedule will be a bit off since I just added a 10K next Saturday, but it's just for fun and not for time so I won't be going all out. Hoping for a morning like we had today!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I've got 2 races to add:

9/9: Milwaukee Brewers 10K - no time goal
10/15: Milwaukee Half Marathon - time goal: nothing too specific yet but hoping for a PR and sub-2:30. Current PR is 2:35:43.


----------



## roxymama

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I've got 2 races to add:
> 
> 9/9: Milwaukee Brewers 10K - no time goal
> 10/15: Milwaukee Half Marathon - time goal: nothing too specific yet but hoping for a PR and sub-2:30. Current PR is 2:35:43.



Yay!  See you on 10/15!


----------



## camaker

@LSUlakes, can you please add a race for me?

10/20-10/21:  Tuna Run 200 (no goal)

Tuna Run is a relay race from Raleigh to Atlantic Beach, NC. I'm not even sure how many legs or miles I'm running at this point. Looks like fun, though.


----------



## dmross

August Miles:
between 45 and 55 (sick Garmin plus no Garmin then replacement Garmin=inaccuracy)

Pace:
around 14.5 on average

I'm in a season of fatigue and recovery, so just getting these miles in is a good thing for me.  But I'm on my way back to a @DopeyBadger -generated Hansonesque training plan!!  I will never care what pace I am as long as I can get outside and do some miles! Haven't given up on a half PR, but it'll be next year.

Current goal: finish W&D in time to make our ADR for lunch, showered and in a cute outfit.  I'm planning on a cheeseburger and ice cream.


----------



## Sailormoon2

dmross said:


> finish W&D in time to make our ADR for lunch, showered and in a cute outfit.


Sounds like a solid goal to me!


----------



## GreatLakes

Had my second of 3 20-milers today for my fall marathon and managed to hit a wall hard just after 17.5.  I definitely under ate before the run and lost about 3 minutes/mile for the last 2.5 and was just mentally done.  I'm not sure if it hurt or helped that just as I was heading down my street for the last .25 the Thunderbirds flew past since they were performing downtown.  As if I didn't already feel slow enough.



FredtheDuck said:


> DC Rainmaker has a review of the new Vivoactive 3 up. Round it is!



Thanks.  I didn't realize he had done a review yet.  I really like it.  So, here is my dilemma and I figured I would throw it out to people here since I know some of you use the 935 and Fenix 5.  I am pretty sure I will be upgrading my VivoactiveHR to the 3.  Those of you that have a 935 or Fenix 5 series can they be worn as a daily fitness tracker without losing any of the substantive functionality that the VivoActive brings to the table?

I have to decide between going VivoActive 3 and keeping my 910XT for a while longer or just biting the bullet and upgrading both now with one replacement?  I may still decide to just save the cash for now and go VivoActive 3 and upgrade the multisport watch later but I'd like to know if it is even an option to just wear the 935 or Fenix daily as my fitness tracker.


----------



## DisneyNurse4Life

I have no idea if I'm in the right thread or not, so my apoligies if there is a better place to post this. Let me start by saying I'm obese and not a runner. I've lost over 100 lbs so far and am working hard at regaining my physical fitness/health but due to RA, I was advised over a decade ago to never run/jog again (to save what little cushion I have left for my knees). I'm also a huge fan of Disney and really want ot partake in a Disney half marathon or something smaller if there is anything smaller. I really want the ability to say I did it, and place a magnet on my car to indicate my victory. Sorry for the long post, but is there any of these Disney marathons where someone could walk it?


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

DisneyNurse4Life said:


> I have no idea if I'm in the right thread or not, so my apoligies if there is a better place to post this. Let me start by saying I'm obese and not a runner. I've lost over 100 lbs so far and am working hard at regaining my physical fitness/health but due to RA, I was advised over a decade ago to never run/jog again (to save what little cushion I have left for my knees). I'm also a huge fan of Disney and really want ot partake in a Disney half marathon or something smaller if there is anything smaller. I really want the ability to say I did it, and place a magnet on my car to indicate my victory. Sorry for the long post, but is there any of these Disney marathons where someone could walk it?


First of all, congrats on the weight loss so far! That is great. To answer your question, you can absolutely do a Disney race. There are a lot of people who run/walk or entirely walk, so you would not be alone. If you don't think you want to go all the way to a half marathon, all Disney race weekends have 5Ks and 10Ks as well. 

Good luck! You can absolutely do whatever you choose to go for!


----------



## jmasgat

DisneyNurse4Life said:


> I have no idea if I'm in the right thread or not, so my apoligies if there is a better place to post this. Let me start by saying I'm obese and not a runner. I've lost over 100 lbs so far and am working hard at regaining my physical fitness/health but due to RA, I was advised over a decade ago to never run/jog again (to save what little cushion I have left for my knees). I'm also a huge fan of Disney and really want ot partake in a Disney half marathon or something smaller if there is anything smaller. I really want the ability to say I did it, and place a magnet on my car to indicate my victory. Sorry for the long post, but is there any of these Disney marathons where someone could walk it?



It is doable---but not a "walk in the park", pardon the pun! As DisneyDreamer noted, there are often options for shorter distances. And loads of people walk the races--but there is generally a 16 minute/mile time requirement. That would be your challenge.

I would certainly encourage you to start your journey towards a Disney medal.  Start slowly--try Googling 5k beginner walk plans and find one that  looks reasonable.  FIND GOOD SHOES!--Go to a running store (or specialty walking store) and get fitted for a good, supportive pair.

Disney races (and bling!) inspired many of us to start a new challenge to run or walk.  You can do it!


----------



## roxymama

DisneyNurse4Life said:


> I have no idea if I'm in the right thread or not, so my apoligies if there is a better place to post this. Let me start by saying I'm obese and not a runner. I've lost over 100 lbs so far and am working hard at regaining my physical fitness/health but due to RA, I was advised over a decade ago to never run/jog again (to save what little cushion I have left for my knees). I'm also a huge fan of Disney and really want ot partake in a Disney half marathon or something smaller if there is anything smaller. I really want the ability to say I did it, and place a magnet on my car to indicate my victory. Sorry for the long post, but is there any of these Disney marathons where someone could walk it?



Lots of good advise so far.  I started with signing up for a Disney world 5k and worked towards getting ready for it for almost a year.  Turns out that a Disney trip is good incentive!

My hubby had major knee surgery a few years ago and he's found that mixing swimming with jogging has been a life saver for his knees and he drops more weight when swim is mixed in his routine.  Something to look into . My dad also had major knee issues (no cartilage) and he loves pool walking.


----------



## LSUlakes

Time to focus on the tropics again for the coastal states. This mornings run have the system impacting FL late this weekend / early next week. I'll try to update when the next EURO run comes out at 1PM. Let's hope it goes back to out to sea option.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

LSUlakes said:


> Time to focus on the tropics again for the coastal states. This mornings run have the system impacting FL late this weekend / early next week. I'll try to update when the next EURO run comes out at 1PM. Let's hope it goes back to out to sea option.


Keeping a close eye on this one as my younger sister just moved back to Orlando. And by just, I mean she's been in her new apartment only 3 days. Hoping the storm track shifts north sooner to avoid a direct hit on Florida.


----------



## opusone

GreatLakes said:


> Thanks.  I didn't realize he had done a review yet.  I really like it.  So, here is my dilemma and I figured I would throw it out to people here since I know some of you use the 935 and Fenix 5.  I am pretty sure I will be upgrading my VivoactiveHR to the 3.  Those of you that have a 935 or Fenix 5 series can they be worn as a daily fitness tracker without losing any of the substantive functionality that the VivoActive brings to the table?
> 
> I have to decide between going VivoActive 3 and keeping my 910XT for a while longer or just biting the bullet and upgrading both now with one replacement?  I may still decide to just save the cash for now and go VivoActive 3 and upgrade the multisport watch later but I'd like to know if it is even an option to just wear the 935 or Fenix daily as my fitness tracker.



I love my 935 and use it as my daily fitness tracker.  Are there specific features you are interested in?


----------



## StarGirl11

Anyone know of a good company that makes decently prices shirt quilts?


----------



## GreatLakes

TheHamm said:


> August:
> 27.1 running miles @ an average of 12:12
> 31.5 walking at an average of 18:43
> 
> I have my first 5k in 11 days, I'm not feeling good about it.
> 
> How do you all keep running when not at home? It pained me to pack bulky running shoes (I pride myself on packing light) but I did. Yet it was so much darker at 6am than at home, and while I thought the lake loop bike path near our air BNb would be lit it is not on the way there, and apparently big 10 football brought fall weather I did not pack for (neither running gear or long sleeves for my kids). My recent work trip went simarly poor as there were no sidewalks and but one working treadmill in the hotel, which others were also using. I find it all a bit discouraging and am wondering if running is really a reasonable activity for me at this point.



I run wherever I travel and it comes down to planning as best you can.  Look at the weather and pack accordingly.  If it is over 40 degrees all I need are my shoes, socks, and shorts.  I don't care about running in the streets or dark so that isn't all that much of a deterrent but I do normally bring a headlamp if there is any doubt about street lighting.  Just look at it as an adventure that you just kind of figure it out as you go.  I've gotten myself lost before, like in Philly when I ended up doing an extra 5 miles because I missed a few turns, but I survived and got a story out of it.  

Look online at MapMyRun or some other running sites to see about good routes in any city ahead of time.  I usually google "Good running routes in <insert city>" and you will find some.  The hotel you are staying at can also possibly give you some good routes.



opusone said:


> I love my 935 and use it as my daily fitness tracker.  Are there specific features you are interested in?



Mainly just step counting, heart rate tracking, and the standard fitness tracker stuff.  I don't care about the ability to control my phone or see texts on my wrist, I don't even set that up.  As long as the GPS radio isn't always on and the Bluetooth can be toggled on and off easily to save battery I should be good.  I just wasn't sure if it tracked steps and heart rate in real time or not.  Any disadvantage to using the 935 as a fitness tracker over the VivoActive 3 you can think of?



StarGirl11 said:


> Anyone know of a good company that makes decently prices shirt quilts?



Check out this thread.


----------



## opusone

GreatLakes said:


> Mainly just step counting, heart rate tracking, and the standard fitness tracker stuff. I don't care about the ability to control my phone or see texts on my wrist, I don't even set that up. As long as the GPS radio isn't always on and the Bluetooth can be toggled on and off easily to save battery I should be good. I just wasn't sure if it tracked steps and heart rate in real time or not. Any disadvantage to using the 935 as a fitness tracker over the VivoActive 3 you can think of?



I think you would be very happy with the 935 for activity tracking.  It tracks steps and your HR 24/7 (as well as sleep if you keep it on your wrist at night), the GPS is only on when you are performing an activity, and the Bluetooth connection is easy to toggle on/off (press and hold Light button to bring up quick-action menu)… although I never turn off the Bluetooth connection, and the battery seems to do just fine.  Sounds like it will do everything you want and plenty more.  It's probably more an issue of form factor for your everyday watch.  Do you like the look of the 935 or the VivoActive 3 more?


----------



## dis_or_dat

Hope this isn't too late...

August totals (only worked out 2 weeks):
Miles: 10
Pace: 14:17
Elliptical: 7
Babies born: 1

I ran 2 days before my water broke and worked out on that day.


----------



## McNs

dis_or_dat said:


> Hope this isn't too late...
> 
> August totals (only worked out 2 weeks):
> Miles: 10
> Pace: 14:17
> Elliptical: 7
> Babies born: 1
> 
> I ran 2 days before my water broke and worked out on that day.


You win the monthly totals for August!!!

Congrats on the baby


----------



## DopeyBadger

dis_or_dat said:


> Hope this isn't too late...
> 
> August totals (only worked out 2 weeks):
> Miles: 10
> Pace: 14:17
> Elliptical: 7
> Babies born: 1
> 
> I ran 2 days before my water broke and worked out on that day.


----------



## FredtheDuck

dis_or_dat said:


> Hope this isn't too late...
> 
> August totals (only worked out 2 weeks):
> Miles: 10
> Pace: 14:17
> Elliptical: 7
> Babies born: 1
> 
> I ran 2 days before my water broke and worked out on that day.



Yayyyy! Congrats!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

DisneyNurse4Life said:


> I have no idea if I'm in the right thread or not, so my apoligies if there is a better place to post this. Let me start by saying I'm obese and not a runner. I've lost over 100 lbs so far and am working hard at regaining my physical fitness/health but due to RA, I was advised over a decade ago to never run/jog again (to save what little cushion I have left for my knees). I'm also a huge fan of Disney and really want ot partake in a Disney half marathon or something smaller if there is anything smaller. I really want the ability to say I did it, and place a magnet on my car to indicate my victory. Sorry for the long post, but is there any of these Disney marathons where someone could walk it?



Welcome to the thread! This is a good place for you as we people with various different approaches to runDisney events! Hope you find the information here helpful and inspiring as you work on your goal to completing a Disney race!!! I believe you can walk the race, but you would have to do so with a pace of ~16 min/mile (could be wrong here). Thats not a walk in the park pace but isnt to bad either. It just about spending time on your feet getting comfortable doing so. Disney also has 5k and 10k events if the half distance is not in reach yet. You could start with one of those and work towards a half later to see how you like the Disney races. Best of luck and if you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask here. 



StarGirl11 said:


> Anyone know of a good company that makes decently prices shirt quilts?



I found finding someone local is the most afforable way. My friends wife made mine and after she complete it, she said that was her last time taking on the project. lol



dis_or_dat said:


> Hope this isn't too late...
> 
> August totals (only worked out 2 weeks):
> Miles: 10
> Pace: 14:17
> Elliptical: 7
> Babies born: 1
> 
> I ran 2 days before my water broke and worked out on that day.



Congrats!!! Hope all is well and you are getting lots of rest.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What are your fitness goals for September?

ATTQOTD: My goal is to keep running and make better eating decisions. No time goals related to the running for now, as my main objective is to make running part of my normal routine again! 


Side Notes:

Things are not looking good for the state of FL with the current hurricane track. Lets hope the storm weakens or just goes out to sea. 

College football is back!!!! How did everyone's team do this weekend? My LSU Tigers had a nice outing and I am looking forward to the remainder of the season.


----------



## opusone

dis_or_dat said:


> Hope this isn't too late...
> 
> August totals (only worked out 2 weeks):
> Miles: 10
> Pace: 14:17
> Elliptical: 7
> Babies born: 1
> 
> I ran 2 days before my water broke and worked out on that day.



Congratulations @dis_or_dat!!


----------



## ZellyB

dis_or_dat said:


> Hope this isn't too late...
> 
> August totals (only worked out 2 weeks):
> Miles: 10
> Pace: 14:17
> Elliptical: 7
> Babies born: 1
> 
> I ran 2 days before my water broke and worked out on that day.



Talk about burying the lede!  Congratulations!!!

ATTQOTD:  September goals are just to continue with strong training for the goal races coming up this fall and stay healthy.  My PR attempt for a half is on October 1 and hoping to use that for an improved POT for Dopey (just getting it in under the wire).


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: My first half is this weekend, so my goal is to finish that. From there, I want to take a few days off, then start thinking about what comes next. I have a couple of 5ks and 10ks on the calendar but haven't set goals for them yet, and I'm waiting to commit to a spring half until seeing how I feel after the one this weekend. 

Re: College football. Did anyone else see that UCLA comeback? Nevermind that the rest of the game was a cluster of poor play... that was a crazy fourth quarter.


----------



## JulieODC

My goal for this month is to get back into a regular routine and get as ready as I can for a 10k on 10/1. Not sure a PR is in the cards, but will try - and this month's training is the key.

Congrats @dis_or_dat!!!

Also, my run today may be past my oldest DDs new school! Weird?!? We sent her off to kindergarten today!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

My goal is to ramp up my training for my November half and start preparing for Dopey. Perhaps a bigger goal will be to avoid putting on 10 lbs. during my short visit to Disney for MNSSHP. Between the candy and a quick tour of Food and Wine Festival I'm not sure if this is a possibility or not.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Get my eating back under control and reverse this 20 lb gain that's been creeping on the past 2 years.   Also to do some of my strength and core training!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: September needs to be a *big* training month for me. I had a terrrrrible attempt at a long run(5 mi v. 9 planned) over the weekend and may have told my DH "there is NO way I can run a HM in October." (Dramatic? Maybe. But also some truth to it.) Other goals include planning a little November getaway.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: To survive my @DopeyBadger running plan where I start running 5 days a week?  JK, he did that at my request, although he did encourage it. And next month going to 6 days! Being serious, in addition to the running I would like to work on my core. I say this every time this question comes up and I have yet to do anything about it, lol. I have lost 99% of my extra weight thru diet and now would like to tone up. Plus I am going on vacation at the end of October to visit my DD27 and on the way we are stopping to visit my sister. She and I have an "unspoken" rivalry of being in shape so I do have that as a motivator! I haven't seen her in a year and 30 lbs. 

@LSUlakes I have a September race to add:

30 - Dis5150 - Heart & Sole Half Marathon(N/G / N/A)


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: September officially starts my Dopey training. The plan is to stay focused and not slack off because I slacked off a little bit during August.  In terms of football, my NC State Wolfpack lost to South Carolina. You know it isn't going to be a good game when the other team scores a touchdown on the opening kickoff. 

Congrats to all of you who ran in the Disneyland half marathon weekend. Heard it was a tough one with the heat!


----------



## roxymama

dis_or_dat said:


> Hope this isn't too late...
> 
> August totals (only worked out 2 weeks):
> Miles: 10
> Pace: 14:17
> Elliptical: 7
> Babies born: 1
> 
> I ran 2 days before my water broke and worked out on that day.



CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!

ATTQOTD:  I have my first non-rundisney half marathon at the end of the month.  So just staying focused and not losing my training momentum is key. This Sunday is my longest LR.  I don't know what my exact goals will be until I can see the weather a bit more clearer but I'd like a PR.  Since there won't be any character stops this time.
I also have my Oct 10k PR attempt in the back of my brain pretty much all the time.  And it's daunting...do-able...but daunting.  I'm on the edge of being able to smash it, come close, or not quite get it.  I just have to keep working to tip the scales the right way.  
And then I'll rest easy for rest of the year...maybe.  I'll actually start gym biking and swimming more but that's for another month to worry about


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your fitness goals for September?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My goal is to keep running and make better eating decisions. No time goals related to the running for now, as my main objective is to make running part of my normal routine again!
> 
> 
> Side Notes:
> 
> Things are not looking good for the state of FL with the current hurricane track. Lets hope the storm weakens or just goes out to sea.
> 
> College football is back!!!! How did everyone's team do this weekend? My LSU Tigers had a nice outing and I am looking forward to the remainder of the season.



I have a lot of catching up to do on this thread.  Been busy with a bunch of different things.   

I agree with you on eating better and continue all training.  Ironman Austin 70.3 is not to far away. 

Now onto Florida and Irma.  It was not fun to wake up to see Irma at a 5 with 175mph winds.  The forecasted turn to the north really won't make much of a difference.  It is going to run right over us in South Florida.  

For those that have not had an eye of a hurricane go directly overhead, it is sooooo quiet. In 2004 Jeanne and Frances when overhead.   All of the neighbors came outside to survey the damage for 30 to 45 minutes, then went back inside at the first hint of wind from the backside of the eyewall.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Congratulations @dis_or_dat 

ATTQOTD: Just follow the training plan I have set out.  I've done a little more than half of my scheduled strength training and Pilates workouts (which is honestly really good for me haha), so I'd like to get that to 75% this month.



LSUlakes said:


> College football is back!!!! How did everyone's team do this weekend? My LSU Tigers had a nice outing and I am looking forward to the remainder of the season.


Uh yeah your team absolutely humiliated mine this weekend.  I've never seen BYU play so bad. It's funny because this is the first season we have bought season tickets, and I think this one may end up being one of their worst.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I've got three goals for September. First was to complete DLH. Check. Completed that with a new 10k PR and "Disney PRs" in the 5k and half despite the heat and humidity. It was amusingly frustrating that Monday turned up with what would have been ideal running weather after a weekend of being smothered under a hot wet blanket.

Second goal is to survive the next week of recovery with no running. Part of me wants a little pause after the high mileage of the summer. The rest of me is ready to roll into the next set of training.

Third goal is to get moving on my shiny new @DopeyBadger Dopey training plan.

Unfortunately, as @baxter24 already pointed out, my Wolfpack has stumbled out of the gate this season. Here's hoping they right the ship.


----------



## sourire

Congratulations @dis_or_dat!!  

ATTQOTD: September goals: Stick to Coach DB's plan for the half marathon coming up in 2 weeks! I have one more tempo run, then it's all easy runs until the race! Planning to rest a bit after that, and then start Coach's marathon training plan for January! 

I was also recently peer pressured (by the husband), into signing up for another half in November...he got me with the "look how neat this course is," "it'll be such nice weather in November," "you've got to do a long run that weekend anyway," and various other peer pressurey things to say.  

So alas, @LSUlakes, can you add another race for me? Thanks! 
Nov. 18th - sourire - Philadelphia Half Marathon (I'm planning to do this as my long run for that weekend, at a slower pace for sure!)


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your fitness goals for September?


I'm looking forward to finishing my triathlon season this coming weekend and then a quick turnaround into marathon training.  Need to figure out which plan to follow...modified Hansons, my own custom built plan or maybe even getting on board the @DopeyBadger train??  Decisions decisions...


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your fitness goals for September?


Sleep enough that I don't feel so tired and not miss too many runs despite the busy weekends in September.

@sourire Good luck with Philly Half (at least he didn't peer pressure you into the Full). It should be a fun time!


----------



## FredtheDuck

sourire said:


> Nov. 18th - sourire - Philadelphia Half Marathon (I'm planning to do this as my long run for that weekend, at a slower pace for sure!)



Hmm... that'd be an overnight Friday night for us and an easy drive back after the race on Saturday... hmm... (*texts husband... wonders if mind is lost*)


----------



## sourire

Anisum said:


> @sourire Good luck with Philly Half (at least he didn't peer pressure you into the Full). It should be a fun time!


Thank you! We are doing the RnR Half this month, and the course looks kind of similar, but running by the Art Museum and Independence Hall never gets old.  For some reason, DH is very against full marathons. He claims to have no interest in them. I thought he was just like that about the Mickey Marathon, b/c he's not a huge Disney fan like yours truly, but I wonder if he will change his tune after some more half marathons?



FredtheDuck said:


> Hmm... that'd be an overnight Friday night for us and an easy drive back after the race on Saturday... hmm... (*texts husband... wonders if mind is lost*)


We could all go for breakfast afterward!!! Philly Dis meetup????  (Am I an enabler? Is this peer pressurey?)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Main goal: Stay on course on my DB plan. I'm pleased with my progress and consistency. I've completed 8 weeks with only missing 1 run (on purpose due to a sore hamstring). I'm targeting Rocket City Marathon in early December with a still unspeakable goal. Then on to Dopey. Heads-up @DopeyBadger, I'll need a plan to bridge the time between RCM and Dopey, but we have plenty of time for that.

Sub-goals supporting my main goal: Keep off the injured-reserve list. Smooth out my pace. Pick up my cadence. Trim a few pounds that I put on during 2 months of business travel last year.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your fitness goals for September?



Dopey training starts to ramp up this month so that is the goal. No major races on the horizon until a 10K in October. 



LSUlakes said:


> Side Notes:
> 
> Things are not looking good for the state of FL with the current hurricane track. Lets hope the storm weakens or just goes out to sea.
> 
> College football is back!!!! How did everyone's team do this weekend? My LSU Tigers had a nice outing and I am looking forward to the remainder of the season.



Two major hurricanes nearly a week or two a part is insane. 

On Wisconsin! Slow start but the Badgers pulled away quickly.


----------



## roxymama

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I'm looking forward to finishing my triathlon season this coming weekend and then a quick turnaround into marathon training.  Need to figure out which plan to follow...modified Hansons, my own custom built plan or maybe even getting on board the @DopeyBadger train??  Decisions decisions...



I heard it's actually a @DopeyBadger monorail.  I'll save you a seat if you decide to board.


----------



## JClimacus

dis_or_dat said:


> Hope this isn't too late...
> 
> August totals (only worked out 2 weeks):
> Miles: 10
> Pace: 14:17
> Elliptical: 7
> Babies born: 1
> 
> I ran 2 days before my water broke and worked out on that day.



This is hilarious! Congratulations!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: Fitness goals: Prepare for the Wineglass Marathon on Oct. 1. It's going well so far, just finished a high mileage week and still injury free.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Total miles for August were 154 miles.  I didn't calculate the average pace as there were various paces on my @DopeyBadger plan. 

As to fitness goals for September, I plan to just keep moving forward and maintain the weight loss and fitness level. I'm enjoying a few days off from running after the weekend's half marathon and then it will be right back to business once I get home to train for the next few races. 



sourire said:


> Congratulations @dis_or_dat!!
> 
> ATTQOTD: September goals: Stick to Coach DB's plan for the half marathon coming up in 2 weeks! I have one more tempo run, then it's all easy runs until the race! Planning to rest a bit after that, and then start Coach's marathon training plan for January!
> 
> I was also recently peer pressured (by the husband), into signing up for another half in November...he got me with the "look how neat this course is," "it'll be such nice weather in November," "you've got to do a long run that weekend anyway," and various other peer pressurey things to say.
> 
> So alas, @LSUlakes, can you add another race for me? Thanks!
> Nov. 18th - sourire - Philadelphia Half Marathon (I'm planning to do this as my long run for that weekend, at a slower pace for sure!)




I have been eyeing that race. Lol. My son will likely be running that 8k.  He goes to school in philly and was looking for a shorter distance for his first race. I am really trying hard to not put too many races on my schedule.  Last year I completely overdid it.  Lol. I will say that I have done a few half marathons in philly (love run) and they were very very well done. Organized. Beautiful course. Lots of course and crowd support. Many hotels are within walking distance of the start and finish. Enjoy!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your fitness goals for September?


My goal is to keep on track and be consistent training wise for my 10 miler on Oct 1st. Miles are not an issue, already there on that front but I would like to get a bit faster. I just don't want to be last or swept... and at my current pace I am slow, but not quite that slow so I am not too worried, but still want to gain a bit of speed in this last push of training. This is a faster field than I am use to and although I did this race last year and wasn't close to last, it still makes me a tad nervous! After that it leads straight into the final weeks of Wine and Dine training so I just want to be strong for those two races.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
Slowly build my miles up after almost 2 months of down time.  It's a process, but something I need to do....said the stubborn runner who still thinks he can run 5 - 6 miles a day!  Not!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your fitness goals for September?



I only have two goals this month. One, continue the ramp up in my training for the Space Coast full in November. Two, get all my 50+ mile rides in so I'm fully prepared for Bike Around the Bay next month. Thankfully, the high cycling miles help with running and overall fitness.




> College football is back!!!! How did everyone's team do this weekend? My LSU Tigers had a nice outing and I am looking forward to the remainder of the season.



Michigan did quite well last weekend, though I'm not fully sold on our QB. With his experience, there's no excuse for throwing pick-sixes.



CheapRunnerMike said:


> I'm looking forward to finishing my triathlon season this coming weekend and then a quick turnaround into marathon training.



What @CheapRunnerMike neglected to mention is "finishing my triathlon season this coming weekend" means competing in the IM 70.3 World Championships. It's the half-distance equivalent of going to Kona. Good luck, mate!


----------



## michigandergirl

CONGRATS @dis_or_dat !!!

ATTQOTD: September is a BIG training month for me in preparation for the Detroit marathon on Oct 15, so I hope to not miss any runs this month.

College football: The Spartans won, so I'm happy!

In other football news: My 12 year son debuts his quarterbacking skills this Saturday. He apparently impressed a lot of people with his leadership and throwing ability last month. He's also a linebacker. I'm pretty sure I'm more nervous than he is!!


----------



## Chaitali

I've just been running for fun without training for anything since April.  Today was the first run for marathon training!  So my goal for the month is just to be diligent about following the training plan


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

FFigawi said:


> What @CheapRunnerMike neglected to mention is "finishing my triathlon season this coming weekend" means competing in the IM 70.3 World Championships. It's the half-distance equivalent of going to Kona. Good luck, mate!


Expectations are low for this one...main goal is to have fun and enjoy the experience.  I'll likely treat it like a runDisney event, might even wear a sparkle skirt


----------



## cburnett11

dis_or_dat said:


> Babies born: 1



Congrats!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your fitness goals for September?



Keep plugging along on my training for Chicago.  More importantly, avoid overdoing it or getting injured.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your fitness goals for September?



Just continue on with training for my Oct 15th half marathon.  I do have a Ragnar relay in two weeks, so I hope not to disappoint the team; however, I don't really plan to race 100%... maybe 90-95%.


----------



## IamTrike

I've got what will likely be my POT half marathon for WDW this weekend (if it's not rained out).  After that I'll be training for Marathon weekend.   I'm also trying to complete the disdads' 100 pushups a day challenge for September.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Ramp up the mileage for Marathon weekend.  I have been doing a slow build-up on miles, and this month, it kicks into high gear.


----------



## tigger536

August miles: 154.9 (I didn't notice until after 9/1 or I would have done the .1).
Average pace: 10:29/mi

September goals:  Keep training for Chicago, stay injury free, and continue my streak (I'm at day 99 as of today),


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your fitness goals for September?


ATTQOTD: (a) My first ever 5K is Sunday, my goal is that I finish.  (b) secondary goal is that my kids do not torture my husband while waiting for the zoo to open, which will require me to pack more snacks than I would dream could be consumed by one of a mere 35lbs.  {side rant: I do not understand why the zoo race is _outside_ the zoo, yet before the zoo opens.  I would prefer to race through the zoo or let my husband take the kids inside where they are less likely to be difficult than just waiting around outside} (c) figuring out how to improve my gait- it seems silly, but I feel like my feet have started to swing across my body when I run if I am not paying more attention than I seem to be able to muster by mile 0.25 (d) get my family out the door early enough to make it to yoga before work once a week.


----------



## JulieODC

Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: Get my eating back under control and reverse this 20 lb gain that's been creeping on the past 2 years.   Also to do some of my strength and core training!



Ditto this!


----------



## opusone

@LSUlakes: Due to revised training paces, I need to adjust my half marathon goal a little (I will still be going for a PR)...

*October*
15 - opusone - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (1:38:00 / N/A)


----------



## KSellers88

I went on vacation and had to catch up through 14 pages! First of all, thoughts and prayers to everyone affected by Hurricane Harvey. Now to today's question and August totals...

*ATTQOTD:* My September goals are to keep chugging along on my @DopeyBadger plan and remain injury free, also to eat a lot better than I did this past week on vacation. 

*College football:* My Auburn Tigers won, but we look a bit shaky on offense at times. This weekend will be our first real test!

*August totals:*
Miles: 193
Average pace: 9:37
Average HR: 153


----------



## LSUlakes

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Uh yeah your team absolutely humiliated mine this weekend. I've never seen BYU play so bad. It's funny because this is the first season we have bought season tickets, and I think this one may end up being one of their worst.



I like to think of it as maybe LSU is that good.... lol. BYU looked a little rough in the game before this, so I am afraid we caught yall during a down year. The last time LSU played on that field, we also failed to cross the 50. That was the beginning of the end for ole Les. Did you make the trip down for the game? Best of luck on the remainder of yall season!



KSellers88 said:


> My Auburn Tigers won, but we look a bit shaky on offense at times. This weekend will be our first real test!



I gave up our tickets, but did secure some for Oct 14 when AU makes the trip here. Is likely to be the best game at home for us this year. Expectations are high for AU this year, lets just hope both Tiger teams beat that other school in Alabama.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: Start training again.  WIne & Dine 10K is 2 months away!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your fitness goals for September?



Staying upright through the plan for Marine Corps in October, of course, but the real goal is getting my diet under control. It's long overdue anyways, but I know if I want to meet more ambitious goals, this has to happen. yuck 

(And perhaps get a better attitude about it?)


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your fitness goals for September?


My main goal for this month is to have a great start to my marathon training plan. My secondary goal is to get back to some strength training. I've really fallen off that bandwagon these last few months. 

This past weekend was my second chance at improving my POT for January. Read all about it here.


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your fitness goals for September?



To get back on track with my marathon training for my first full in under 6 weeks.  After staying on track all summer I unfortunately strained my calf pretty bad during my 18 miler on 8/27.  I rested it a couple days, then tried for an 8 miler last Thursday which was in retrospect a bad idea.  I went to my trusted physical therapist Friday and he thinks its a grade 2-3 strain, and he did ultrasound therapy plus dry needling with e-stim.  It is feeling better, but i am not running until at least after I go back tomorrow.  My original plan had two 20 milers, so he thinks I'll be okay if I go with just the last one on my schedule, and another 16 maybe this Sunday instead of the first of the two 20 milers planned.  I'm a bit nervous though.  Running for me is as much mental as physical and I am worried about making the leap from a single 20 miler to 26.2  I know its a standard way to go, but most of my halves I've gone to 12 or even 14, so leaving myself with 6.2 further than I've trained to just seems daunting.   Thats why I liked this plan with two 20 milers.  

In more positive news, I hit a new personal record with my mileage for August at 133 miles.  Now, when inputting my monthly miles into my spreadsheet, I knew it was going to be my highest ever mileage month, and I was pretty excited about that.  I didn't hurt myself until the 27th, and got all the mileage on my training plan in.  But, it is my highest total ever by 50 miles, which seems like a big jump.  July my total was 83 for running, so something seems off.  I know i did miss a few runs in July, due to a lot of travel days, but I am wondering if my injury is perhaps in part due to this big mileage jump (i.e. overtraining).   I'm going to go back to my plan and see what the total would have been had I done every run.  After my full I will recover and then jump right back into a plan for WDW so I want to be thinking ahead to that, and learning the lessons I need to from what did and didn't work in this plan.

Also, @LSUlakes can you remove the race I had on the list last week?  Between unexpected family plans and my injury I did not choose to run it.  Hoping to add another 10 miler before the WDW POT cutoff, but right now I am really glad I did one in June!  It was not an ideal time, and I think I could get a time to move me up one more corral if I did the local one on 9/30, but I'm going to decide closer to the date to make sure I reach my primary goal of getting to my October full start line as healthy as can be.


----------



## McNs

September goals - minimum goal keep up my average 4.5km per day for my 1000 mile target for 2017, preferred goal is to run 100 miles. Bonus goal is to go for a couple of runs around Disneyland Resort when I am there in 3 weeks!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: 
1- Register for the Turkey Trot I do every year (registration opened today, so I'll likely do that when I get home)
2- Figure out how to keep running when my schedule changes to 9:30am-6:30pm and the sun doesn't come up until 7.
3- Decide if I want to do an October race (I don't have time for a September race)


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

LSUlakes said:


> I like to think of it as maybe LSU is that good.... lol. BYU looked a little rough in the game before this, so I am afraid we caught yall during a down year. The last time LSU played on that field, we also failed to cross the 50. That was the beginning of the end for ole Les. Did you make the trip down for the game? Best of luck on the remainder of yall season!


Well, I definitely think LSU is in a different league than BYU.  There is always a certain ceiling for BYU, just because it's so hard to recruit the best talent with the school's strict rules (you have to go back to the 1980s when we won a National Championship!).  My husband had a trip planned but once the location was up in the air, they decided to bail and not change flights around.  He's very glad he didn't go now  Anyway, I'm happy for you that it looks like you guys will have a pretty good season!  Same goes for all you college football fans.  Its fun to see schools do well and fans be happy


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: My fitness goal for September is to run! I've been sidelined with a hip injury for two months and stuck with the bike/elliptical. Back to the doctor on Friday and hoping to get clearance to give running a shot. Itching to start Dopey training!!


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> I like to think of it as maybe LSU is that good.... lol. BYU looked a little rough in the game before this, so I am afraid we caught yall during a down year. The last time LSU played on that field, we also failed to cross the 50. That was the beginning of the end for ole Les. Did you make the trip down for the game? Best of luck on the remainder of yall season!
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up our tickets, but did secure some for Oct 14 when AU makes the trip here. Is likely to be the best game at home for us this year. Expectations are high for AU this year, lets just hope both Tiger teams beat that other school in Alabama.



OH PLEASE! I really, really need that domination to end. Luckily we have some pretty good home games this year, including Georgia and Alabama. They shifted our schedules to where every year is either an Alabama and Georgia home game or they are both away. It is great on the home years, but stinks on the away ones! HAHA.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Don't die or get swept during the Paris Half so I can get my Castle to Chateau! Between summer heat, mental meltdown and now working 16 hour days in response to Harvey for my job for the last 8 days, it's going to be a struggle!


----------



## SarahDisney

@LSUlakes, when you get a chance, I have a race for you to please add:

November 23rd - SarahDisney - Prospect Park Track Club Turkey Trot - Goal: 55:16 (yes, that's a very specific goal. It's 17 seconds faster than last year and 34 seconds faster than 2015. Next year's goal will be 54:59.) 

(So that's one of three September goals accomplished)


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your fitness goals for September?



Wrap up the last 26 days of training for my BQ attempt on October 1st.  Just 2 weeks of training and then 2 weeks of tapering left.  It will probably be one of the most nerve wracking months I've had in a long time.


----------



## opusone

DopeyBadger said:


> Wrap up the last 26 days of training for my BQ attempt on October 1st.  Just 2 weeks of training and then 2 weeks of tapering left.  It will probably be one of the most nerve wracking months I've had in a long time.



Don't forget… it's just a victory lap.


----------



## DopeyBadger

opusone said:


> Don't forget… it's just a victory lap.


----------



## LSUlakes

DopeyBadger said:


> Wrap up the last 26 days of training for my BQ attempt on October 1st.  Just 2 weeks of training and then 2 weeks of tapering left.  It will probably be one of the most nerve wracking months I've had in a long time.



You got this!!!


----------



## Waiting2goback

dis_or_dat said:


> Hope this isn't too late...
> 
> August totals (only worked out 2 weeks):
> Miles: 10
> Pace: 14:17
> Elliptical: 7
> Babies born: 1
> 
> I ran 2 days before my water broke and worked out on that day.



Congrats!!!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your fitness goals for September?
> 
> ATTQOTD: My goal is to keep running and make better eating decisions. No time goals related to the running for now, as my main objective is to make running part of my normal routine again!
> 
> 
> Side Notes:
> 
> Things are not looking good for the state of FL with the current hurricane track. Lets hope the storm weakens or just goes out to sea.
> 
> College football is back!!!! How did everyone's team do this weekend? My LSU Tigers had a nice outing and I am looking forward to the remainder of the season.



My goal is at least 75 miles of running and 300 minutes on the bike trainer. I am just trying to ramp up my miles for my 1/2 I'm planning on for October 1.  I ran my first back to back days in 18 months.  I have been putting it off because I was afraid but it went well.  I'm not that sore so I will try tomorrow too.  

Not a huge college football area up her in NE Patriot country.  




CheapRunnerMike said:


> I'm looking forward to finishing my triathlon season this coming weekend and then a quick turnaround into marathon training.  Need to figure out which plan to follow...modified Hansons, my own custom built plan or maybe even getting on board the @DopeyBadger train??  Decisions decisions...



Mike, if you're doing a 1/2 Ironman how much training do you need for the marathon?   




DopeyBadger said:


> Wrap up the last 26 days of training for my BQ attempt on October 1st.  Just 2 weeks of training and then 2 weeks of tapering left.  It will probably be one of the most nerve wracking months I've had in a long time.



Just remember, these races aren't easy.  If something happens and it doesn't work as planned you just keep trying.  You will have a better chance of meeting your goal if you stay relaxed.  You have worked hard for this.  Trust the process and the work you put in.


----------



## JClimacus

> Wrap up the last 26 days of training for my BQ attempt on October 1st.  Just 2 weeks of training and then 2 weeks of tapering left.  It will probably be one of the most nerve wracking months I've had in a long time.



Good luck! I'm also going for a BQ on Oct. 1. I changed my training this cycle based on the conversations on this thread (principally involving you). I bought Hanson's book and modified my schedule accordingly, and am going with a 2 week taper instead of my standard 3. Right now I feel very strong... so good luck to us both.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JClimacus said:


> Good luck! I'm also going for a BQ on Oct. 1. I changed my training this cycle based on the conversations on this thread (principally involving you). I bought Hanson's book and modified my schedule accordingly, and am going with a 2 week taper instead of my standard 3. Right now I feel very strong... so good luck to us both.



Best of luck to you as well!  Let's make it a double BQ day!


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD: Sadly, my fitness goal for September is to stop hurting.  I have shut down running and have bagged my Oct 1 marathon.  Goal is to heal and then have 12-14 weeks to prep for Dopey.

I am frustrated.  I don't know if the hip/leg strain was a result of the training plan (Hansons) or just one of those things.  But this will be my 2nd DNS in 2 years (last year half IM due to recurrence of neck issue) and it sorta bums me out.


----------



## PCFriar80

jmasgat said:


> ATTQOTD: Sadly, my fitness goal for September is to stop hurting.  I have shut down running and have bagged my Oct 1 marathon.  Goal is to heal and then have 12-14 weeks to prep for Dopey.
> 
> I am frustrated.  I don't know if the hip/leg strain was a result of the training plan (Hansons) or just one of those things.  But this will be my 2nd DNS in 2 years (last year half IM due to recurrence of neck issue) and it sorta bums me out.


Hang in there and be patient with your recovery and Dopey prep!  There are a lot of walking [running] wounded on this thread that are making progress on their recoveries!  Its just a matter of time.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Over the weekend Disneyland had it's half marathon weekend. They had unusually warm weather this year, but that wasnt the only thing heating up. A runner who has been called out for various frowned upon activities was there to participate. Here is a short write up on what happened LINK . A few questions I would like to ask about this story. What should Disney do with this person? Anyone with any legal background know what could be done to her on that front? Is Disneys policy's for bib pickup no strict enough or is this person going way out of her way to do what she is doing? What is motivating this person to continue doing this? The last question is, does she post here?

ATTQOTD: This is not her first time doing this, and I think at this point it's time to ban her not only from runDisney events, but from Disney as well. I know the races are expensive, but she seems to put in a lot of cash on her costumes. Legally I am sure there are some issues as she is finding a registered runner and then probably using Facebook to get information such as DOB to get their bib. As far as the bib picking up process, I thought Disney required a photo ID to pick up bibs?? If not, that should be done for any runner over the age of 18 or so. As far as motivation, do people do this for the thrill of doing something wrong and getting away with it. Perhaps its for financial reasons, or something else I am not thinking of... Either way, this kinda of stuff has no place in our sport or any sport. I have no idea if she post here, but if she does, I invite her to respond to give us her version of the story.


----------



## SheHulk

dis_or_dat said:


> Babies born: 1


Congratulations!!!!



Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: Get my eating back under control and reverse this 20 lb gain that's been creeping on the past 2 years.   Also to do some of my strength and core training!





Chasing Dopey said:


> Staying upright through the plan for Marine Corps in October, of course, but the real goal is getting my diet under control. It's long overdue anyways, but I know if I want to meet more ambitious goals, this has to happen. yuck
> 
> (And perhaps get a better attitude about it?)


Same and same. It's not 20 lbs yet for me but it could easily get there and I know my running would suffer.  Last night I actually opened the cupboard, saw an open bag of Cheetos, and had to say out loud, "No" to myself to not eat them. 



Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: To survive my @DopeyBadger running plan where I start running 5 days a week?  JK, he did that at my request, although he did encourage it.


Me too! I haven't run 5 days a week in maybe 5 years so it will be interesting.




jmasgat said:


> ATTQOTD: Sadly, my fitness goal for September is to stop hurting.  I have shut down running and have bagged my Oct 1 marathon.  Goal is to heal and then have 12-14 weeks to prep for Dopey.
> 
> I am frustrated.  I don't know if the hip/leg strain was a result of the training plan (Hansons) or just one of those things.  But this will be my 2nd DNS in 2 years (last year half IM due to recurrence of neck issue) and it sorta bums me out.


I'm sorry about this. It sucks to be injured.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Over the weekend Disneyland had it's half marathon weekend. They had unusually warm weather this year, but that wasnt the only thing heating up. A runner who has been called out for various frowned upon activities was there to participate. Here is a short write up on what happened LINK . A few questions I would like to ask about this story. What should Disney do with this person? Anyone with any legal background know what could be done to her on that front? Is Disneys policy's for bib pickup no strict enough or is this person going way out of her way to do what she is doing? What is motivating this person to continue doing this? The last question is, does she post here?


She should at the very least be banned from Disney races if not Disney altogether. I think Disney's bib pick up policy is fine however the volunteers need to follow it. I have seen several volunteers do things differently over the years. The person obviously felt she could get away with it so she did it.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

It is difficult for me to understand the motivation of a runner doing this type of thing. Her gear, costumes and effort seem to indicate she has the means to legitimately register for these races; but if I had to guess a motivation it's "I want to run these races, but I don't want to pay several hundred dollars." Like I said, it appears she has the means so it doesn't seem like an act of desperation so I would lean toward this being a conscious decision to try to game the system. 

I don't think it would be hard to steal a bib if it were your intention to do so. The volunteers at the expo may have guidelines they are supposed to be following but I don't believe most have any interest in getting into arguments or making the process difficult. My sister posed as my cousin last year with a photocopy of her passport to pick up a 10k bib during Marathon Weekend on Wednesday to prevent anyone from needing to come back Thursday after my cousin arrived. They look vaguely familiar, but any scrutiny would have prevented her from doing this.

I'd guess Disney will ban her from future races, and that seems a fair punishment. Banning her from the parks altogether seems a little tenuous in its ties to this transgression, but I don't think it would be too harsh if they did that as well. Situations like this make me angry, as there are few things that make me as mad as someone taking adavantage of the good nature of others or of a situation essentially just because they can. It has become far too prevalent in our society and any measures to stop it and re-emphasize a sense of fair play would be good by me.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> What should Disney do with this person? Anyone with any legal background know what could be done to her on that front? Is Disneys policy's for bib pickup no strict enough or is this person going way out of her way to do what she is doing? What is motivating this person to continue doing this? The last question is, does she post here?


From what I have seen on facebook in various groups and pages it sounds like she was trespassed from Disney properties all together, but no official word for sure (last I heard). She is a habitual Disney bib thief (and possibly other races) and even though she bought her Dumbo Challenge on the up and up, it seems as she lied about her POT in some way for that as well, so even her legit race was tainted. Also the fact that she bought her Challenge bib probably means it is not a financial reason for the bib theft, again speculation on that but it seems that way on the outside. Unless she fesses up I don't know if we will ever know the whys on this unfortunately. Top it all off that she was using a handicapped placard that was not hers (and was cited for that by the PD apparently) at a race she was running, well that just adds to the *** of the whole thing. The how she did it is probably the most important part, so runDisney can lock that down in some way, either with more training for the staff/volunteers with IDs and stuff, or finding out if she had an inside person helping her out, or whatever way she got it.

Personally I think it is ridiculous, why someone would go through all that and cause so many issues for many people is beyond me. I honestly don't understand! I will say that it made for some very interesting social media reading this weekend though! Sounds like she may have picked the wrong person to steal the 5k bib from, as that person is very well known to runDisney and heads up her own charity at the races. Not sure any more will come of it, but it will be interesting!


----------



## dis_or_dat

Thank you everyone!

September: I plan on trying to get some semblance of sleep.  

CFB: My Bruins pulled a huge comeback. My husband's team routed their opponent.  So it was a good weekend.

ATTQOTD: I read the thread completely intrigued especially since I remember her from the Tink incident and that she had stolen bibs for many other Cali races.  I think I read she was banned from other rD races (although she had her correct bib on for the 10k that she was busted at ... and then she had a false disabled placard when she was escorted to her car). Perhaps she gets a thrill from stealing bibs and then running the races and posting about it on social media. I don't know how she stole her bibs, but I think she stalks social media and gleans info from people posting their bib numbers etc.


----------



## SunDial

ATTQOTD 

I agree she should be banned from all RD events.  It will be interesting to see what all of the non-disney events do about her.


----------



## roxymama

opusone said:


> @LSUlakes: Due to revised training paces, I need to adjust my half marathon goal a little (I will still be going for a PR)...
> 
> *October*
> 15 - opusone - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (1:38:00 / N/A)



Let's see, if your half starts 30 minutes prior to the 10k and you'll probably be in a pretty good corral.  And then you are gunning for 1:38 for yours and I'm gunning for something hovering below an hour for mine.  And then I'll probably be a few corrals farther back.  And then carry the 2.  What are the odds it becomes a race?  (Don't eat all the free bananas if you cross first, please!)

ATTQOTD:  I can understand how things like this happen because there are people in this world who love to find loopholes to game systems.  What is so mind boggling is that after getting called out so harshly on social media after the Tink weekend, that she came back and did the same exact thing again.  And stole a name from the same facebook group circles as the first time.  It's almost like she was testing fate to get caught.  I think Disney should treat it like they do if there were to find someone who has shoplifted on multiple occasions.  So if that means they can't come to disney property again...then that is fair.  It icks me out that she used social media to gain personal information...that makes me more uncomfortable than any race banditing could.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

SheHulk said:


> Same and same. It's not 20 lbs yet for me but it could easily get there and I know my running would suffer.  Last night I actually opened the cupboard, saw an open bag of Cheetos, and had to say out loud, "No" to myself to not eat them.



You are far stronger than I! 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *The last question is, does she post here?



Perish the thought!

She's stolen bibs at several races around Southern California. The video of her getting cuffed was interesting, but word is that was from parking in a handicap space. Really?! This person must have friends and family who love her, but... sheesh! I just can't get in the mind of someone like this.

Help me out with one thing... When you pick up your bib, has anyone noticed if the date of birth is matched to anything other than the ID to the release form? DOB keeps coming up, but is it needed?


----------



## roxymama

Chasing Dopey said:


> Help me out with one thing... When you pick up your bib, has anyone noticed if the date of birth is matched to anything other than the ID to the release form? DOB keeps coming up, but is it needed?



If you have a persons full name and date of birth you can go onto the waiver website and find their bib and print their waiver...sign it...go up to the correct bib # booth and hand it over.  (Yuck!)  If the person does not ask for ID or look at the ID closely...then you get a bib.  I believe that's what people guess happened.  OR this lady had an accomplice working at bib pickup who didn't even ask for the ID.


----------



## roxymama

I was talking with my husband and I said there's already one sure fire way only you and no one else can get your bib, but it would cost so much for the actual races in lost-expo booth profit and that is mailed bibs.  I know lots of races let you receive a bib in the mail but for a huge cost that is way more than shipping, to offset the foot traffic loss at the expo.  MAYBE they can mail something that can be turned in for your bib...something more official than a printed waiver.  But I suppose that opens up more issues with cost/man power to mail things.  And all the possibilities for lost or misplaced forms.  I guess in the grand scheme of things, having to ban one person from races costs way less than the other options.  Hope this makes people more cautious about trying any funny business at least.
#endramble


----------



## Chasing Dopey

roxymama said:


> If you have a persons full name and date of birth you can go onto the waiver website and find their bib and print their waiver...sign it...go up to the correct bib # booth and hand it over.  (Yuck!)  If the person does not ask for ID or look at the ID closely...then you get a bib.  I believe that's what people guess happened.  OR this lady had an accomplice working at bib pickup who didn't even ask for the ID.



RIGHT! You need the DOB to print the waiver, either at home or at the expo. Now I remember. I don't think it's an insider, though. DW solved this one for me, because she's shady.  An insider would simply wait and pick up a DNS. She'd never get caught. On the other hand, getting a friendly and positive volunteer/temp to hand one over in the middle of a mad rush is a super easy con.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: From everything I have read about her this weekend and at Tink weekend, she is a serial bib stealer and course cutter. I was 100% in agreement with her being banned from runDisney and from all Disney property. She obviously has no integrity so who knows what she may do next or has already done and not been caught for? There are enough people they DON'T know about who lie, cheat and steal at races and in the parks - why continue to let someone in who they KNOW do those things? She must get lucky with her bib pick up people because they have always asked for my ID and looked at it and compared it to me and my signature. Either she is lucky or I look sketchy, lol.


----------



## sourire

Dis5150 said:


> She must get lucky with her bib pick up people because they have always asked for my ID and looked at it and compared it to me and my signature. Either she is lucky or I look sketchy, lol.


I haven't done a lot of RunDisney events, but the first time we did bib pickup, mom forgot her license back at the hotel (I blame excitement!), and they would not, under any circumstances, give her the bib, so that is kind of reassuring. I tried to vouch for her, show family pictures from Thanksgiving to prove she was indeed my mother, but alas, she took the bus back to the hotel to get the license, which left me and mom-in-law WAY too much time to buy more things at the Expo!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Stories like that make me very frustrated. There is a girl locally that I am pretty sure has been cutting our out and back 5K courses short and has proceeded to get 1st in our age group multiple times when I have gotten 2nd. Unfortunately there is no way for me to prove it, so I am so glad they were able to catch her and I hope that she learns her lesson. Sadly I doubt that she will, but I think the punishment is sufficient. Every race I have done they have made people show their ID, so she obviously worked really hard to get those bibs when it seems that she could afford it based on her elaborate costumes. I will get off of my soap box now.


----------



## FFigawi

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: Stories like that make me very frustrated. There is a girl locally that I am pretty sure has been cutting our out and back 5K courses short and has proceeded to get 1st in our age group multiple times when I have gotten 2nd. Unfortunately there is no way for me to prove it



Have you talked to the race director about this? Many of them who truly care about the integrity of their races take complaints of this sort very seriously and will investigate accordingly. They can take statements from you and other people who swear they never saw the woman in question pass them, ask her for her GPS data, check the photos from the course if there are any, put an unannounced timing mat at the turn around point, etc. Lots of things they can do but only if you bring it to their attention.


----------



## IamTrike

It's certainly a minor thing given all that's going on with Irma and Harvey, but I'm nervous about my half this weekend.  The weather looks pretty good but I think I'm undertrained compared to my goal pace.  (this is supposed to be my POT for Disney) I have another one but it's a little slower than I like.    

Should I go out at my goal pace and risk fading and wildly missing my goal time?
Or 
Go out at a more conservative pace, be guaranteed to miss my goal pace by at least a couple minutes and come in around the same time as my current POT?




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Over the weekend Disneyland had it's half marathon weekend. They had unusually warm weather this year, but that wasnt the only thing heating up. A runner who has been called out for various frowned upon activities was there to participate. Here is a short write up on what happened LINK . A few questions I would like to ask about this story. What should Disney do with this person? Anyone with any legal background know what could be done to her on that front? Is Disneys policy's for bib pickup no strict enough or is this person going way out of her way to do what she is doing? What is motivating this person to continue doing this? The last question is, does she post here?



My random thought on her is that banning her from RD races and Disney property seems reasonable, but that only prevents her from legitimately running these races.   She's been pretty blatent at running them illegitimately  and I am not sure how run disney prevents that.


----------



## IamTrike

FFigawi said:


> Have you talked to the race director about this? Many of them who truly care about the integrity of their races take complaints of this sort very seriously and will investigate accordingly. They can take statements from you and other people who swear they never saw the woman in question pass them, ask her for her GPS data, check the photos from the course if there are any, put an unannounced timing mat at the turn around point, etc. Lots of things they can do but only if you bring it to their attention.


If I asked a race director about that I would hope they would at a minimum put a volunteer at the turn around to write down/pictures of the bib numbers of the top 10 or so runners.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: My response is a little harsher than others: I don't think that a lifetime ban from Disney races or Disney property (apparently what she got) is enough.  Previous articles have indicated that she doesn't just steal Disney race bibs, she also steals bibs from other California-area races (in addition to faking proof of times and parking in handicap spots illegally).  At this point, we know for sure that she stole a Disneyland 5K bib ($80 + fees) and a Pixie Dust Challenge bib ($330 + fees...I think, can't quite remember the exact cost).  So we can, to an extent, put a monetary value on what she stole.  I doubt this will happen, but I feel she needs to get in some kind of legal trouble to have it sink in that THIS IS NOT OKAY.  And I mean something like a sentence of community service, donating the stolen amount to charity, just SOMETHING.  Because she got busted quickly after Tink, was blasted on social media, and then just did it again. 

And she's not hurting for money: she registered herself for the Double Dare (which I can't wrap my brain around, since that's how they were able to catch her - by tracking her) and she's wearing a nice running watch and Bluetooth earphones in the pictures.  And OH MAN the pictures.  She steals someone else's bib and then doesn't try to obscure the number - so then she FOR SURE shows up in that person's pictures? Like she stole the bib and didn't go through any effort to hide it.  I feel like she either has some mental issues, or just enjoys the thrill of "getting away with it."

I don't know what else Disney can do to make packet pick-up better.  They took away proxy packet pick-up, but beyond that, I think the volunteers need to be more consistent and more careful.  Some people are saying she had "inside help" but what does the insider gain from this?

I don't know that she posts here, but I do know that the people she targeted were part of the runDisneyrun on Facebook (as was she) - so watch what you post online! It could have been as easy as her looking to see who is saying "yay I signed up for the disneyland 5K!" then checking until she found a Facebook profile with a birthdate...and that with their name is really all she needs to print a waiver.


----------



## DopeyBadger

IamTrike said:


> Should I go out at my goal pace and risk fading and wildly missing my goal time?
> Or
> Go out at a more conservative pace, be guaranteed to miss my goal pace by at least a couple minutes and come in around the same time as my current POT?



How close is the goal pace, current POT pace, and current fitness pace to each other?  How far are you from the cut-lines for corral placement (under the assumption that these can obviously change)?

Marathon Weekend Corrals POT


----------



## FFigawi

IamTrike said:


> It's certainly a minor thing given all that's going on with Irma and Harvey, but I'm nervous about my half this weekend.  The weather looks pretty good but I think I'm undertrained compared to my goal pace.  (this is supposed to be my POT for Disney) I have another one but it's a little slower than I like.
> 
> Should I go out at my goal pace and risk fading and wildly missing my goal time?
> Or
> Go out at a more conservative pace, be guaranteed to miss my goal pace by at least a couple minutes and come in around the same time as my current POT?



Go big or go home! I'd try to run goal pace for as long as you can. Your current PoT might not be as fast as you'd like, but it sounds like it's good enough to get you roughly where you want to be for corral placement. This presents you with the perfect opportunity to really bust your butt in a race and see what happens when you leave it all out there on the course. Too often, we hold back mentally because we're not prepared to run right to and then over the edge. It's often our "one shot" and we subconsciously don't want it to be a failure. In your case, you already have a PoT so this is a freebie, really, and a chance to push yourself as hard as you can for as long as you can. You're right, you might blow up in spectacular fashion at mile 11, but even if you do, think how awesome that would be. You would have raced, really *RACED*, as hard as you possibly could, which isn't something most people ever dare to do.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Over the weekend Disneyland had it's half marathon weekend. They had unusually warm weather this year, but that wasnt the only thing heating up. A runner who has been called out for various frowned upon activities was there to participate. Here is a short write up on what happened LINK . A few questions I would like to ask about this story. What should Disney do with this person? Anyone with any legal background know what could be done to her on that front? Is Disneys policy's for bib pickup no strict enough or is this person going way out of her way to do what she is doing? What is motivating this person to continue doing this? The last question is, does she post here?



Before I get to the controversial part of my opinion ... I do think that what she did was very wrong, and she should be (at the very least) banned from participating in rD events. I wouldn't be against a harsher punishment.

That said ... I'm not in favor of this public shaming thing. If someone saw her cheat, bring that to the attention of the race directors and let them handle it. I don't see a need to publicly embarrass someone. While I think it's important to protect the integrity of the races and the people who run them legitimately, there has to be a better way to enforce the rules than public shaming. This isn't the middle ages. We don't need to hang people in the town square.
Anyway, that's just my opinion. I know you all disagree, but I just felt like I had to get it out there because this whole situation upsets me.


----------



## IamTrike

DopeyBadger said:


> How close is the goal pace, current POT pace, and current fitness pace to each other?  How far are you from the cut-lines for corral placement (under the assumption that these can obviously change)?
> 
> Marathon Weekend Corrals POT
> View attachment 267635



Thanks for putting that in perspective. My current POT is in the middle of one corral and my goal time is basically the line for the next corral up.  



FFigawi said:


> Go big or go home! I'd try to run goal pace for as long as you can. Your current PoT might not be as fast as you'd like, but it sounds like it's good enough to get you roughly where you want to be for corral placement. This presents you with the perfect opportunity to really bust your butt in a race and see what happens when you leave it all out there on the course. Too often, we hold back mentally because we're not prepared to run right to and then over the edge. It's often our "one shot" and we subconsciously don't want it to be a failure. In your case, you already have a PoT so this is a freebie, really, and a chance to push yourself as hard as you can for as long as you can. You're right, you might blow up in spectacular fashion at mile 11, but even if you do, think how awesome that would be. You would have raced, really *RACED*, as hard as you possibly could, which isn't something most people ever dare to do.



Yeah I think I have to go for it and race.   You two were just the motivation I needed.


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> Go big or go home! I'd try to run goal pace for as long as you can. Your current PoT might not be as fast as you'd like, but it sounds like it's good enough to get you roughly where you want to be for corral placement. This presents you with the perfect opportunity to really bust your butt in a race and see what happens when you leave it all out there on the course. Too often, we hold back mentally because we're not prepared to run right to and then over the edge. It's often our "one shot" and we subconsciously don't want it to be a failure. In your case, you already have a PoT so this is a freebie, really, and a chance to push yourself as hard as you can for as long as you can. You're right, you might blow up in spectacular fashion at mile 11, but even if you do, think how awesome that would be. You would have raced, really *RACED*, as hard as you possibly could, which isn't something most people ever dare to do.



I know this wasn't directed at me, but I'm going to think long and hard about it.  I have a half coming up in a few weeks that I'm using for PoT for Dopey and really been debating about how hard I want to push.  I have an A goal that I'm not positive I can achieve (although recent runs encourage me), so I've been really struggling on just how hard to hit it out of the starting gate.  I'm not sure I've got the nerve to just go all out and see what happens, but just maybe I do.


----------



## ZellyB

Oh and on the topic of the bib thief.  I honestly think some legal action would be appropriate as well.  There is a not insignificant amount of money that she is effectively stealing.  I mean, if someone broke into your house and stole your $200 TV or worse, broke into your house and then your neighbor's house and then the other neighbor's house, you would expect criminal charges.  This doesn't seem that different to me.  It's petty theft and should be charged as such.  And, at least from what I read on line, it appears she done the same thing at non-Disney races, so presumably even if the ban stopped her from doing it at Disney, she'd likely just ramp up her theft at other events.


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> Before I get to the controversial part of my opinion ... I do think that what she did was very wrong, and she should be (at the very least) banned from participating in rD events. I wouldn't be against a harsher punishment.
> 
> That said ... I'm not in favor of this public shaming thing. If someone saw her cheat, bring that to the attention of the race directors and let them handle it. I don't see a need to publicly embarrass someone. While I think it's important to protect the integrity of the races and the people who run them legitimately, there has to be a better way to enforce the rules than public shaming. This isn't the middle ages. We don't need to hang people in the town square.
> Anyway, that's just my opinion. I know you all disagree, but I just felt like I had to get it out there because this whole situation upsets me.



Out of curiosity, what are you considering public shaming?  Is it the discussion in this thread?  Is it the way the police and RunDisney handled things with the arrest?  The Facebook activities that identified her to the authorities?  

I think the discussion in this group has been remarkably civil and restrained.  The only thing I have seen as public shaming that crossed the line was back around Tink weekend when some members of the Facebook group (of which she was a member) that identified the culprit found employment and other information about her and took it on themselves to broadcast the information.  

Ultimately, I think a lot of the reaction falls under the heading of the old saw "if you can't do the time, don't do the crime".  The culprit maintained an online, public profile that led to her identification and, apparently, a ban from Disney/RunDisney property and events.  Despite this, she chose to steal another bib.  The firestorm has been a direct consequence of her actions and I don't think criminals maintain a right to privacy and insulation from criticism when they have been as thoroughly and definitively identified as she has.


----------



## SarahDisney

camaker said:


> Out of curiosity, what are you considering public shaming? Is it the discussion in this thread? Is it the way the police and RunDisney handled things with the arrest? The Facebook activities that identified her to the authorities?



The marathon investigation website is the big one (I know some people here love that site, but I hate it. I appreciate the work he does, but I don't think every person who isn't 100% honest in a race needs to be made public). Really, any personal information (including name and picture) that comes from outside of Disney (or other races where she did this) or the police doesn't sit right with me. I don't believe it's my place to judge and punish others, especially when I know that the proper authorities have been made aware of what happened and have acted on that information. But that's just a difference of opinion, I guess.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> The marathon investigation website is the big one (I know some people here love that site, but I hate it. I appreciate the work he does, but I don't think every person who isn't 100% honest in a race needs to be made public). Really, any personal information (including name and picture) that comes from outside of Disney (or other races where she did this) or the police doesn't sit right with me. I don't believe it's my place to judge and punish others, especially when I know that the proper authorities have been made aware of what happened and have acted on that information. But that's just a difference of opinion, I guess.



I don't think Derek, the guy who runs the Marathon Investigation site, thinks every person who cheats needs to be made public either. He looks into and finds a lot more cases than he ends up writing about. I don't have any problem with what he did in this case. Patty was busted for stealing a bib several months ago, did it again, and got caught again. Maybe the additional publicity will make her think twice before continuing with her thievery.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I am glad they were able to catch her. I agree with everyone that she needs to be banned from at least Disney races.  What I find so crazy is that she stole another persons bib but then made no attempt to hide it from race photos. I will be curious to see if she will be able to get away with it at other non Disney races. RunDisney has the most requirements in terms of bib pickup that I have ever seen but she continually managed to steal bibs. There have been plenty of races that I have run in where the race claims you can pick up someone else's bib and only have to show a picture of their ID and then didn't even ask to show it upon pick up (for me or the person I am picking up for). In all honesty, I just think it's sad that she felt she needed to steal a bib so she could run the race and continued to do it or for some reason she enjoyed it.


----------



## JClimacus

IamTrike said:


> It's certainly a minor thing given all that's going on with Irma and Harvey, but I'm nervous about my half this weekend.  The weather looks pretty good but I think I'm undertrained compared to my goal pace.  (this is supposed to be my POT for Disney) I have another one but it's a little slower than I like.
> 
> Should I go out at my goal pace and risk fading and wildly missing my goal time?
> Or
> Go out at a more conservative pace, be guaranteed to miss my goal pace by at least a couple minutes and come in around the same time as my current POT?



What I've done in these kind of situations is take it out strong but comfortably and ignore my watch for the first few miles. Then around mile 4 or 5 I'll check my watch and see if I am anywhere near my goal pace. If I'm not, there is no point in pushing for a goal because I won't make it anyway and may hurt myself trying. If I am near the goal pace, and am feeling good, then I'll take it up to the goal pace and go for it.

The one time I ran hard from the start in an attempt to PR, I in fact PR'd the half (it's still my PR) but injured myself in the process and wasn't healthy again for about 6 months and nearly missed the Goofy in 2016. Not worth it.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Over the weekend Disneyland had it's half marathon weekend. They had unusually warm weather this year, but that wasnt the only thing heating up. A runner who has been called out for various frowned upon activities was there to participate. Here is a short write up on what happened LINK . A few questions I would like to ask about this story. What should Disney do with this person? Anyone with any legal background know what could be done to her on that front? Is Disneys policy's for bib pickup no strict enough or is this person going way out of her way to do what she is doing? What is motivating this person to continue doing this? The last question is, does she post here?
> 
> ATTQOTD: This is not her first time doing this, and I think at this point it's time to ban her not only from runDisney events, but from Disney as well. I know the races are expensive, but she seems to put in a lot of cash on her costumes. Legally I am sure there are some issues as she is finding a registered runner and then probably using Facebook to get information such as DOB to get their bib. As far as the bib picking up process, I thought Disney required a photo ID to pick up bibs?? If not, that should be done for any runner over the age of 18 or so. As far as motivation, do people do this for the thrill of doing something wrong and getting away with it. Perhaps its for financial reasons, or something else I am not thinking of... Either way, this kinda of stuff has no place in our sport or any sport. I have no idea if she post here, but if she does, I invite her to respond to give us her version of the story.



I say she should be banned from Disney property.  Then if she shows up again she is arrested for trespassing.  Seems pretty simple.  As for the public shaming issue.  I would never want to shame someone for an addiction issue or something they need help with but the lady keeps stealing from runners and the running community is calling her out.  If you don't want to be called out don't steal.  Pretty simple.  I know someone who repeatedly gets swept from Disney races and then collects her medal and walks around the parks accepting congrats from people who put in the work.  If she feels shame when someone calls her out on her lies she should, she has no integrity.   Just my opinion, as an example.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I am just never going to be caught up around here!

August Miles: 175

I am not sure what to think about the bib thief woman.  It is a crime and should be prosecuted as such.  At it's most basic even if the victim gets a new bib that person's experience is tarnished.  Time, money and personal commitment goes into these race weekends.  The races themselves are supposed to be the celebration of all the hard work.  It is just wrong to then have that experience marred.  

Getting anxious about my race this weekend.  I have organized all my hydration powder, got my drop bags set, figured out gear plan and am going to go with my Hoka's.  Now all I have to do is go run 50 miles on saturday in (aptly named) Hell, Michigan.  I am psyched and anxious; should be a great adventure.  Good luck to everyone else racing this weekend!


----------



## Anisum

ATTQOTD: I've thought a lot about this and discussed it with co-workers who've done runDisney races. I think overall, runDisney's stated policy is enough. I don't think it's enforced well enough and I wonder how the volunteer training works and if that could be stressed. Every volunteer I've interacted with has done it per Disney's policy but I've heard people say that if the name doesn't match it doesn't seem to be a problem which I would think should give the volunteers pause to some extent depending on how much it differs.

With regards to Dinsey's reaction I think the ban was a good start. The optics of this are difficult. It looks bad if Disney comes down hard on this woman for what is likely under $1000 of stolen goods. I would like them to come down on her for it but I don't think it's that realistic. If I were one of the people who had their bib stolen however I would like to sue her. I'm not sure if that's something that could be done (not a lawyer) but what she did is pretty much identity theft. I also think that if this case is public it would remind people that oversharing on the internet can cause issues. For example, my birthday while listed is on the boards not my real birthdate.  Even if you knew my full name you wouldn't be able to use that to sign my waiver.

I mean, it's hard for me to understand her motivations but I do think it's something of an illness. She can afford to buy the bibs so she obviously gets something from stealing them. The fact that she does it regularly implies that she doesn't feel enough guilt or remorse to stop (if she feels any) and may not even view what she's doing as wrong. Given the opportunity I would love to hear her side of the story if only so that we may understand what drives her. Until then it's all speculation.

With regards to the way it was found out. I would have almost rather first hand accounts over the video that was posted. Even though only a few runners were following her I felt that to be a little excessive. I don't necessarily agree with everything Derek posts (such as his opinions on races that he hasn't run like the cancelled half from last year) but I do feel what he's doing is important in most situations.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTYQOTD: I personally feel like the fact that she's done this multiple times and is using identity information that is not her own is criminal. Maybe misdemeanor criminal, but criminal nonetheless. Do I think it merits jail time? That might be a bridge too far for me, but I could see a strong case for restitution and community service. Plus a lifetime ban from RunDisney and Disney properties. With all of that said, I did want to thank @SarahDisney for her points yesterday... I am not sure whether I agree or disagree, but I think it was interesting food for thought. So thanks!


----------



## LSUlakes

IamTrike said:


> Should I go out at my goal pace and risk fading and wildly missing my goal time?



This, because YOLO... The worse you can do is not reach your goal. The positive is you would have accomplished a good workout to better prepare you for the next one. 



SarahDisney said:


> The marathon investigation website is the big one (I know some people here love that site, but I hate it. I appreciate the work he does, but I don't think every person who isn't 100% honest in a race needs to be made public). Really, any personal information (including name and picture) that comes from outside of Disney (or other races where she did this) or the police doesn't sit right with me. I don't believe it's my place to judge and punish others, especially when I know that the proper authorities have been made aware of what happened and have acted on that information. But that's just a difference of opinion, I guess.



The public shamming the results in people losing their jobs because of social media is a bit much. It does not need to go that far for her, but a slap on the hand from Disney isnt enough IMO either. To prevent other people from doing this, a example should be made. It will at least prevent others from doing this, but I do not think it will prevent her from doing it again unfortunately. What concerns me is if someone is willing to cheat something as innocent as a Disney race, what other things would that person do... what else can they justify in their head they should do, despite being wrong, that its ok because of whatever reason? The last thing I would ask is this, if you owned your own company and she was a highly qualified person for the position would you hire her? Would you trust her to handle things at any level of a business you own?


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Post a picture/gif of you excitment level after the first cold front passes and you get to go for a run.

ATTQOTD:


----------



## Dis5150

I asked this on the marathon board but no one answered so I will ask here and see if someone knows. My DD27 will not be able to do a race for POT before the cut off, so she will be using her Marathon time from January, which was 5:32. I went in to add her time and chose the 5:40 race time. If I was to select the 5:30 while putting in the link to her Marathon time, would it get thrown out due to being 2 minutes over and put her to the back with the non POT people? Looking at the corral cut off Billy posted, that 2 minutes could put her back 3 corrals... I don't want to mess her up.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

07 - @Dopeyintraining  - 401 Challenge 5k (40:00 / N/A)
08 - Dopeyintraining - 401 Challenge 10k (1:30:00 / N/A)
08 - @Mickey Momma - Great Smokey Mt 5k (NG / N/A)
09 - ??? - Great Smokey Mt Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
09 - @Baloo in MI - Run Woodstock 50 Miler (Finish / N/A)
09 - @MrsHull  - Run & Ride 5k (NG / N/A)
09 - Dopeyintraining - 401 Challenge Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
09 - @Miranda  - Fox Point Sunset 5 Miler (1:02:30 / N/A)
09 - @*DisneyDreamer  - Milwaukee Brewers 10k (NG / N/A)
10 - MrsHull - Run & Ride Quarter Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - @FredtheDuck  - Parks Half Marathon (Finish / N/A)
10 - @MissLiss279  - Bozeman Marathon (Finish / N/A)
10 - @Anisum  - Good Day for a Run Festival 15k (1:54:59 / N/A)
10 - @CheapRunnerMike  - IRONMAN 70.3 World Championship (Beat my buddies / N/A)
10 - @PrincessMickey  - Getaway 10k (NG / N/A)

If you have changes that need to be made or if anyone has a race they would like to add, please let me know and I will make the changes ASAP. Best of luck to each of you this weekend and hope you have a great race! We look forward to hearing how your race went!!

To whomever is running the Great Smokey MT Half, my sincerest apologies! I somehow forgot to add you name along with your race. Please let me know and I will correct the error.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:


----------



## roxymama

RE yesterday's discussion.  
Why do they allow you to get a waiver by just typing in a name and birthday?  Wouldn't it make more sense to have to sign in with your email and a password and then get your waiver that way.  I think the Hot Chocolate races even have QR codes that you bring in to get scanned to get your bib.  It just seems like one more small layer of protection.  And this is coming from someone who actively complains loudly every time I have to remember a website password or reset it.  

ATTQOTD:


----------



## JulieODC




----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> RE yesterday's discussion.
> Why do they allow you to get a waiver by just typing in a name and birthday?  Wouldn't it make more sense to have to sign in with your email and a password and then get your waiver that way.


I think this is a good idea, and maybe they'll go this route in the future...similar to how you now have to sign into your Active account to update your proof of time.  Before PoT was password-protected I had read about people whose PoTs were changed by "enemies" of theirs - so they should have been in Corral B or C but someone changed it in such a way that they were in the last corral instead.  They complained to runDisney and voila - PoT is now password-protected. 

ATTQOTD:


----------



## JeffW

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post a picture/gif of you excitment level after the first cold front passes and you get to go for a run.



ATTQOTD:


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I'm a little excited...


----------



## ZellyB




----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post a picture/gif of you excitment level after the first cold front passes and you get to go for a run.



https://giphy.com/gifs/90F8aUepslB84/html5

Our cold front went through this past weekend. It was actually a little too cold for my liking.

As a moderator I should know this but I can't figure out for the life of me how to post a gif on here.


----------



## ZellyB

Dis5150 said:


> I asked this on the marathon board but no one answered so I will ask here and see if someone knows. My DD27 will not be able to do a race for POT before the cut off, so she will be using her Marathon time from January, which was 5:32. I went in to add her time and chose the 5:40 race time. If I was to select the 5:30 while putting in the link to her Marathon time, would it get thrown out due to being 2 minutes over and put her to the back with the non POT people? Looking at the corral cut off Billy posted, that 2 minutes could put her back 3 corrals... I don't want to mess her up.



I'm not an expert on this (@Keels ) I think knows best on this, but I think it's unlikely that would be a problem.  It appears that they first look at your estimated finish and then see if you have a POT that would liekly support that estimate to determine corral placement.  I really don't think they look at something that closely and throw it out.  I know we are hoping to use a half POT and then estimate a more aggressive marathon finish and see where that lands us.


----------



## ZellyB

Oh, and speaking of cooler weather it was 49 degrees here this morning when we went out for our run.  HEAVEN!!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD:


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ZellyB said:


> I'm not an expert on this (@Keels ) I think knows best on this, but I think it's unlikely that would be a problem. It appears that they first look at your estimated finish and then see if you have a POT that would liekly support that estimate to determine corral placement. I really don't think they look at something that closely and throw it out. I know we are hoping to use a half POT and then estimate a more aggressive marathon finish and see where that lands us.



I am also not an expert, but I always assumed this: Corral placement is entirely based on POT. The estimated finish time entered at registration is only for planning purposes and doesn't figure into corral placement.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> https://giphy.com/gifs/90F8aUepslB84/html5
> 
> Our cold front went through this past weekend. It was actually a little too cold for my liking.
> 
> As a moderator I should know this but I can't figure out for the life of me how to post a gif on here.



Here ya go


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Here ya go


Unfortunately whatever you are trying to show me isn't showing up on my Mac.


----------



## roxymama

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I am also not an expert, but I always assumed this: Corral placement is entirely based on POT. The estimated finish time entered at registration is only for planning purposes and doesn't figure into corral placement.



I think it is just the opposite.  Estimated time is the key.  They check your POT to make sure you match. 
That's why if you submit an estimate of 2:40 and then get a better POT that would reflect 2:15 but forget to go back and change your estimate.  Your stuck at the 2:40


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Unfortunately whatever you are trying to show me isn't showing up on my Mac.



I was showing you what you were showing us...Inception!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> I asked this on the marathon board but no one answered so I will ask here and see if someone knows. My DD27 will not be able to do a race for POT before the cut off, so she will be using her Marathon time from January, which was 5:32. I went in to add her time and chose the 5:40 race time. If I was to select the 5:30 while putting in the link to her Marathon time, would it get thrown out due to being 2 minutes over and put her to the back with the non POT people? Looking at the corral cut off Billy posted, that 2 minutes could put her back 3 corrals... I don't want to mess her up.



The POT is required for estimated finishing times of less than 5:30, which means if you put DDs estimated finish time as 5:30 then you'll be fine.  Thus, an estimated finish time of 5:20 is the first time that requires POT submission.  That is why you see such a glut of people in corrals with estimated finish times of 5:30.  Because it's the first allowable submitted time that doesn't require POT and thus regardless of whether people can or can not run a 5:30, that's what they put (to move further up in corrals).  My understanding is they won't even look at her POT but it I don't think it will hurt to submit it.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I am also not an expert, but I always assumed this: Corral placement is entirely based on POT. The estimated finish time entered at registration is only for planning purposes and doesn't figure into corral placement.



It's my understanding it's actually the opposite.  They rank everyone based on estimated finishing time.  Then within estimated finish time they rank by POT submission and look for outliers.

I wrote this a couple months ago in the Marathon thread.

I believe this is how it goes:

-25,000+ runners sign up for marathon, goofy, or dopey. All of these entires are pooled together.
-Everyone is ranked by estimated finish time: 4 hrs or less, 4:10, 4:20, 4:30, 4:40, 4:50, 5:00, 5:10, 5:20 (these all require POT), then 5:30, 5:40, 5:50, etc. This is submitted at registration and can be changed up to Oct 3rd POT deadline
-Everyone with an estimated finish time of less than 5:30 has their POT standardized. Whether it is a 10 miler or HM, it is converted to a marathon estimate using McMillan. Since most people's race times are not linear based on the mcmillan race equivalency calculator, this is why running a 10 miler is usually the most advantageous.
-Once all POT have been standardized to marathon estimates, then within each estimated finish time block the runners POT are ranked from best to worst.
-At this point or sometime around this, runDisney may choose to use the link provided at registration to verify the authenticity of your POT. If verified, then nothing happens. If invalidated, then they may move you into the last corral.
-Now everyone is first sorted by estimated finish and then within finish is sorted by submitted POT. Now runDisney uses the predetermined cutoffs (A=500, B=1000, C=1000, F=2500, etc again made up) to seed the runners into these corrals. Hence, runner ranked #500 will be in corral A and runner #501 will be in corral B. Now whatever POT that separated runner #500 and 501 is then determined to be the "cutoff" for corral A. So if #500 was 3:20:04 and #501 was 3:20:05, then runDisney prints 3:20 as the cutoff for corral A.
-All runners without a POT and an estimated finish time less than 5:20 are now also seeded into corrals. But purely based on estimated finish time. Thus, this is why there is a glut of 5:30 marathoners. There isn't really that many people who can run a 5:30. Even someone who will run a 7:00 could put a 5:30 and be seeded in a faster corral. The corralling is meant to keep people of similar pacing together on the race course (or at least in the beginning, because well characters and rides to be ridden and all).

Now once the marathon is seeded, they go back and figure out the half marathon. They keep all of the goofy and dopey in their assigned marathon corrals. Then they backfill all the corrals with half marathoners. Then based on wherever the half marathoners fall as #500 and #501 is determined to be the cutoff for corral A of the HM.

One explanation for beating a corral cutoff and yet being placed behind it, might have to do with the estimated finish time. If you slightly undersold yourself, you might self seed yourself in a slower corral.

This is why each year is different in terms of the cutoff for an individual corral. It's based on the POT submitted by that pool of people, and by runDisney determining how many people they want in each corral. If they suddenly choose to have different corral sizing then the corral letter to POT may suddenly change. But the important part is to see how many people are in front and behind you when the corrals come out, not necessarily the letter. In the end, that's all that really matters when it comes to corral placement.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> https://giphy.com/gifs/90F8aUepslB84/html5
> 
> Our cold front went through this past weekend. It was actually a little too cold for my liking.
> 
> As a moderator I should know this but I can't figure out for the life of me how to post a gif on here.


It's just like how you'd post a picture - right click on the GIF and save the image link, then paste it in the little picture button area (for lack of a better term).  Also, you picked an A+ GIF, love Parks & Red and Chris Pratt!


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> It's just like how you'd post a picture - right click on the GIF and save the image link, then paste it in the little picture button area (for lack of a better term).  Also, you picked an A+ GIF, love Parks & Red and Chris Pratt!


I did that but it didn't work so not sure what I did wrong. Oh well.


----------



## KSellers88

FFigawi said:


> Have you talked to the race director about this? Many of them who truly care about the integrity of their races take complaints of this sort very seriously and will investigate accordingly. They can take statements from you and other people who swear they never saw the woman in question pass them, ask her for her GPS data, check the photos from the course if there are any, put an unannounced timing mat at the turn around point, etc. Lots of things they can do but only if you bring it to their attention.



Not yet, but I have thought about doing it with our upcoming winter series. It seems I will be stuck in the same age group as her forever, because we are the exact same age, so at some point I will get frustrated enough to mention it. That is a very good point!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

roxymama said:


> I think it is just the opposite. Estimated time is the key. They check your POT to make sure you match.





DopeyBadger said:


> It's my understanding it's actually the opposite.



Shows you how much I know. 

The important thing here is I need to go check my estimated time.


----------



## Anisum

DopeyBadger said:


> One explanation for beating a corral cutoff and yet being placed behind it, might have to do with the estimated finish time. If you slightly undersold yourself, you might self seed yourself in a slower corral.


This is one of the most important parts to me because with Disney registration being 11 months before races if you improve enough you have to remember to change both your POT and estimated finish.

Also interesting is the fact that registration states "If you selected an anticipated marathon finish time 5 hours and 30 minutes or less, you must enter your proof of time information below." but they don't require time for 5:30 so if you run a 5:29:59 you need to put 5:20 as your estimated finish time even if you're realistically going to finish closer to 5:30.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> I did that but it didn't work so not sure what I did wrong. Oh well.


Aw bummer! 

Hey, you're younger than the rest of us, you should be a whiz with technology!


----------



## SunDial

ATTQOTD

The first cool front of the season is the front that could be steering Hurricane Irma away from South Florida.  However it doesn't look like it will make it turn away.  Current track would have the eye crossing over me late Sunday morning. If I went running this weekend it would look something like this.  Although with 180mph winds it would be running while laying flat on the ground.  

@FFigawi  For everybody in Florida stay safe this weekend!!!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Is everyone in Florida ready?

We're staying. Only 1 Hurricane Shutter left to put up!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Cold fronts signal my busy season at work, so...


ETA: GIFs are beyond my comprehension. Made about 15 attempts to post and it didn't work so I'm moving on. It was a GIF of Taffyta crying at the end of Wreck-It Ralph.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Because my current running gear is 80% summer/hot weather stuff and I'll need more warm clothes to train in cooler weather:


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Dis_Yoda said:


> Is everyone in Florida ready?
> 
> We're staying. Only 1 Hurricane Shutter left to put up!


YIKES!  Here's hoping it goes the other way!

We've been watching the news here in Alabama and keeping in touch with family down there (Apopka and Leesburg). I'll be in your neck of the woods for a meeting in January (right after the marathon), so do stay safe! Also praying the damnable thing will lose strength before it reaches you.


----------



## mrsg00fy

DopeyBadger said:


> The POT is required for estimated finishing times of less than 5:30, which means if you put DDs estimated finish time as 5:30 then you'll be fine.  Thus, an estimated finish time of 5:20 is the first time that requires POT submission.  That is why you see such a glut of people in corrals with estimated finish times of 5:30.  Because it's the first allowable submitted time that doesn't require POT and thus regardless of whether people can or can not run a 5:30, that's what they put (to move further up in corrals).  My understanding is they won't even look at her POT but it I don't think it will hurt to submit it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's my understanding it's actually the opposite.  They rank everyone based on estimated finishing time.  Then within estimated finish time they rank by POT submission and look for outliers.
> 
> I wrote this a couple months ago in the Marathon thread.
> 
> I believe this is how it goes:
> 
> -25,000+ runners sign up for marathon, goofy, or dopey. All of these entires are pooled together.
> -Everyone is ranked by estimated finish time: 4 hrs or less, 4:10, 4:20, 4:30, 4:40, 4:50, 5:00, 5:10, 5:20 (these all require POT), then 5:30, 5:40, 5:50, etc. This is submitted at registration and can be changed up to Oct 3rd POT deadline
> -Everyone with an estimated finish time of less than 5:30 has their POT standardized. Whether it is a 10 miler or HM, it is converted to a marathon estimate using McMillan. Since most people's race times are not linear based on the mcmillan race equivalency calculator, this is why running a 10 miler is usually the most advantageous.
> -Once all POT have been standardized to marathon estimates, then within each estimated finish time block the runners POT are ranked from best to worst.
> -At this point or sometime around this, runDisney may choose to use the link provided at registration to verify the authenticity of your POT. If verified, then nothing happens. If invalidated, then they may move you into the last corral.
> -Now everyone is first sorted by estimated finish and then within finish is sorted by submitted POT. Now runDisney uses the predetermined cutoffs (A=500, B=1000, C=1000, F=2500, etc again made up) to seed the runners into these corrals. Hence, runner ranked #500 will be in corral A and runner #501 will be in corral B. Now whatever POT that separated runner #500 and 501 is then determined to be the "cutoff" for corral A. So if #500 was 3:20:04 and #501 was 3:20:05, then runDisney prints 3:20 as the cutoff for corral A.
> -All runners without a POT and an estimated finish time less than 5:20 are now also seeded into corrals. But purely based on estimated finish time. Thus, this is why there is a glut of 5:30 marathoners. There isn't really that many people who can run a 5:30. Even someone who will run a 7:00 could put a 5:30 and be seeded in a faster corral. The corralling is meant to keep people of similar pacing together on the race course (or at least in the beginning, because well characters and rides to be ridden and all).
> 
> Now once the marathon is seeded, they go back and figure out the half marathon. They keep all of the goofy and dopey in their assigned marathon corrals. Then they backfill all the corrals with half marathoners. Then based on wherever the half marathoners fall as #500 and #501 is determined to be the cutoff for corral A of the HM.
> 
> One explanation for beating a corral cutoff and yet being placed behind it, might have to do with the estimated finish time. If you slightly undersold yourself, you might self seed yourself in a slower corral.
> 
> This is why each year is different in terms of the cutoff for an individual corral. It's based on the POT submitted by that pool of people, and by runDisney determining how many people they want in each corral. If they suddenly choose to have different corral sizing then the corral letter to POT may suddenly change. But the important part is to see how many people are in front and behind you when the corrals come out, not necessarily the letter. In the end, that's all that really matters when it comes to corral placement.



Thanks @DopeyBadger. I thought I had this down but I think I may be confused.

What would you suggest that I enter as a POT with a ten miler of 1:55:04. I looked it up in McMillan and used a 5:23 POT for the marathon?  Should I use 5:20?


----------



## DopeyBadger

mrsg00fy said:


> Thanks @DopeyBadger. I thought I had this down but I think I may be confused.
> 
> What would you suggest that I enter as a POT with a ten miler of 1:55:04. I looked it up in McMillan and used a 5:23 POT for the marathon?  Should I use 5:20?



I agree that you should put an estimated finish time of 5:20 and enter the 10 miler POT of 1:55:04.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Chasing Dopey said:


> YIKES!  Here's hoping it goes the other way!
> 
> We've been watching the news here in Alabama and keeping in touch with family down there (Apopka and Leesburg). I'll be in your neck of the woods for a meeting in January (right after the marathon), so do stay safe! Also praying the damnable thing will lose strength before it reaches you.



We're officially in Hurricane Watch now.  So we got about 48 hours until we start getting tropical storm winds.  

I have to go to the vet today as I'm going to get anxiety medication for my dog that is prone to hating Thunderstorms so I know this will be worse.  After that - not leaving the house until Sunday Night/Monday Morning when we have to assess the aftermath.  

Everyone comes down to Naples in January!  It is wonderful down here then!


----------



## DVCFan1994

Now you all have me second guessing my POT and estimated finish I submitted for the marathon.  My 10 miler was 1:41:30.  According to McMillan that gets me a 4:44:55 marathon prediction.  The choices at registration were 4:40 or 4:50.  I chose 4:50, because that is the time above my POT race.  But technically speaking, I am a touch closer to 4:40 than 4:50.  And in looking back in corrals in past years I saw 4:46 was a corral cutoff one year.  I'd hate that (or 4:45) to be a cutoff again and miss it because of my estimated finish of 4:50 even though at this point I think its conceivable I can get the 4:40.  I hope to do another POT race later this month but I am fighting with a calf injury and 5 weeks to my first full, so I will skip that race if I think it is not in my best interest health wise. But I feel fairly confident I could take the time off required to get me under 4:40.  Do you think I should change my estimated finish to 4:40 or leave it at 4:50?


----------



## LSUlakes

SunDial said:


> ATTQOTD
> 
> The first cool front of the season is the front that could be steering Hurricane Irma away from South Florida.  However it doesn't look like it will make it turn away.  Current track would have the eye crossing over me late Sunday morning. If I went running this weekend it would look something like this.  Although with 180mph winds it would be running while laying flat on the ground.
> 
> @FFigawi  For everybody in Florida stay safe this weekend!!!!View attachment 267756



How south are in you FL? I would roll out if the eye of a storm was going to pass over me with winds 130+ mph. Now if your residents is made of concrete I would risk more but thats just my take on it.


----------



## Miranda

My parents took a direct hit with Charley in 2004 in Punta Gorda, so they left yesterday to go stay with my cousin near Atlanta, even though it doesn't look like the west coast is in as much danger. They stopped about halfway in Valdosta, GA, and said the drive to there should have taken them 5 hours but it took them 10.   I am sure the traffic is going to be worse today and tomorrow!


----------



## mrsg00fy

DopeyBadger said:


> I agree that you should put an estimated finish time of 5:20 and enter the 10 miler POT of 1:55:04.



I just went in and changed the POT to 5:20. NOW I understand what you meant @DopeyBadger by the 5:20 time.    For some reason I thought I had put in a specific time but apparently I didn't. Thanks again.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I really hope Floridians are able to stay safe this weekend. This storm looks scary!
As for the QOTD: we are still waiting for a cold front.  It looks like next week we will finally have some lows in the upper 50's which is going to feel fabulous!!


----------



## Ariel484

@disneydaydreamer33 KENNETH!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Post a picture/gif of you excitment level after the first cold front passes and you get to go for a run.










SunDial said:


> @FFigawi  For everybody in Florida stay safe this weekend!!!!View attachment 267756



Thanks! The hurricane shutters are in place. Now we wait and hope the winds aren't as bad as feared.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Ariel484 said:


> @disneydaydreamer33 KENNETH!


There is never a wrong time to bring in some Kenneth   And if you need more . . . . http://www.chicagotribune.com/sns-tv-nbc-30-rock-kenneth-pg-photogallery.html


----------



## TheHamm

Need Help! I decided to be spontaneous (I am not) and run a new route over lunch which turned out to be a no longer maintained trail near work.  In my concentration on avoiding the snakes(plenty of signs for the snakes, none for the trails!) I found myself in an area overgrown with poison ivy.  At home I have tecnu for my ankles (which I do not think got touched), but I have no idea what to do with my running shoes.  Can I toss them in the washing machine?  I assume I should not put them in the dryer, but can I stuff them with newspaper?


----------



## DopeyBadger

DVCFan1994 said:


> Now you all have me second guessing my POT and estimated finish I submitted for the marathon.  My 10 miler was 1:41:30.  According to McMillan that gets me a 4:44:55 marathon prediction.  The choices at registration were 4:40 or 4:50.  I chose 4:50, because that is the time above my POT race.  But technically speaking, I am a touch closer to 4:40 than 4:50.  And in looking back in corrals in past years I saw 4:46 was a corral cutoff one year.  I'd hate that (or 4:45) to be a cutoff again and miss it because of my estimated finish of 4:50 even though at this point I think its conceivable I can get the 4:40.  I hope to do another POT race later this month but I am fighting with a calf injury and 5 weeks to my first full, so I will skip that race if I think it is not in my best interest health wise. But I feel fairly confident I could take the time off required to get me under 4:40.  Do you think I should change my estimated finish to 4:40 or leave it at 4:50?



Here's what I would do if I were in the same situation.  I would change my estimated finish time to 4:40 because I believe that my fitness reflected that time at the time of the race.  My POT also reflects as a 4:44 which is very close to 4:40 and within the realm of possibility as an estimated finish time.  If you had a POT that said 4:44 and wanted to put 4:10, then you'd probably have a problem.  But I think choosing 4:40 is perfectly acceptable.  Now what I think and what runDisney thinks can certainly be different.  There might be a very small risk in choosing an estimated finish time ahead of your POT, but honestly that would be a faulty system if you were unable to assume small improvements in a 3 month time frame when the question really is "marathon finish time".

However, if we work off the assumption that my guess as to how their system works is correct.  Then they'll rank the 4:40 group and look for outliers based on POT submission at the slowest end.  If they see a 4:44, I'd imagine you're fine.  If they saw a 5:20 POT, then obviously that doesn't jive as much with a 4:40 estimated finish.  In 2017, the difference between corrals in that general POT/estimated finish time area (corral G vs H) was ~1500 runners (estimated 7.5% of the field) and ~4 minutes time.

#FunFact - Jack McBrayer (Kenneth) 's dad was my high school economics teacher back in 2003.


----------



## PCFriar80

TheHamm said:


> Need Help! I decided to be spontaneous (I am not) and run a new route over lunch which turned out to be a no longer maintained trail near work.  In my concentration on avoiding the snakes(plenty of signs for the snakes, none for the trails!) I found myself in an area overgrown with poison ivy.  At home I have tecnu for my ankles (which I do not think got touched), but I have no idea what to do with my running shoes.  Can I toss them in the washing machine?  I assume I should not put them in the dryer, but can I stuff them with newspaper?


Throw them in the wash with some towels; gentle cycle cold or cool water.  Keep them laced if you can before throwing them in the washer.  Air dry only and they'll be fine.


----------



## Ariel484

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> There is never a wrong time to bring in some Kenneth   And if you need more . . . . http://www.chicagotribune.com/sns-tv-nbc-30-rock-kenneth-pg-photogallery.html


 Thank you for the afternoon pick-me-up!


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> How south are in you FL? I would roll out if the eye of a storm was going to pass over me with winds 130+ mph. Now if your residents is made of concrete I would risk more but thats just my take on it.



I am in West Palm Beach.  This about 70 miles north of Miami.    House is CBS.  The highways north are ridiculous for evacuation.   Reports are the interstates and turnpike are crawling along.  Those that can make it Georgia and the Florida Panhandle will probably find  no available gas.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD:


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD: It was in the low 60s this morning!!!


----------



## DVCFan1994

Me when I saw my long run (assuming I'm cleared to do it) should start at a cool 50 degrees Sunday!


----------



## pixarmom

DopeyBadger said:


> Wrap up the last 26 days of training for my BQ attempt on October 1st.  Just 2 weeks of training and then 2 weeks of tapering left.  It will probably be one of the most nerve wracking months I've had in a long time.





DopeyBadger said:


> Best of luck to you as well!  Let's make it a double BQ day!



I'm taking it super easy on October 1, and any BQ attempts would be next year when I a) go up an age group;  and b) have one of our three settled at college.  But I'm very excited about the double BQ attempt happening on race day next month!! 

Question regarding lakefront - I really don't like power gel.  I'd like a banana and maybe some swedish fish at some point.  Does the instruction for spectators "not to assist in any way" mean my husband can't pass a banana to me on the course?  For triathlons, they can be strict about this, so I wasn't sure if "assistance" includes fuel.


----------



## SarahDisney

*ATTQOTD:*





To everyone in Florida (and anywhere else in Irma's path ... I can't remember if it's projected to hit other states this weekend) - stay safe!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

pixarmom said:


> I'm taking it super easy on October 1, and any BQ attempts would be next year when I a) go up an age group;  and b) have one of our three settled at college.  But I'm very excited about the double BQ attempt happening on race day next month!!
> 
> Question regarding lakefront - I really don't like power gel.  I'd like a banana and maybe some swedish fish at some point.  Does the instruction for spectators "not to assist in any way" mean my husband can't pass a banana to me on the course?  For triathlons, they can be strict about this, so I wasn't sure if "assistance" includes fuel.



My understanding at Lakefront based on the announcements made in the morning in the high school gym is the following-

If you accept aid of any kind that is not available to all participants, then they reserve the right to DQ you.  This means if Girl Scouts are passing out cookies to everyone at an unsanctioned race location, then you can accept.  If your husband passes you a banana, then they reserve the right to DQ you.  Whether they will or won't I have no idea but it is written in the rules.


----------



## GollyGadget

DopeyBadger said:


> Since most people's race times are not linear based on the mcmillan race equivalency calculator, this is why running a 10 miler is usually the most advantageous.


Can you explain this to me? It seems McMillan does take into account that you'd slow down at longer distances. Are you saying that most people slow down even more than predicted? 

As for excitement, mine is next level. My favorite season is fall.


----------



## DopeyBadger

GollyGadget said:


> Can you explain this to me? It seems McMillan does take into account that you'd slow down at longer distances. Are you saying that most people slow down even more than predicted?
> 
> As for excitement, mine is next level. My favorite season is fall.
> View attachment 267983



It's my poor use of the word linear.  The short answer is - yes, most recreational runners slow down more than the most commonly used race equivalency calculators would assume.  It has been my experience working with runners of all backgrounds that only about 5-10% actually have a race equivalency profile as suggested by a common calculator.

The same question was raised when I originally posted this (a couple of months ago) and this was my response:

++++++

So this use of "linear" was not in description of the of the race times multiplied by a linear number, but rather the relationship when looking at the times on a race equivalency look up chart.

This is an example of a race equivalency chart (Daniels VDOT):






If the relationship were linear, then your race times would look like this:






This person can run a 5:56 mile, a 20:18 5k, and a 3:14:06 marathon. This is not common among recreational runners (I'll get back to this).

More common is a non-linear relationship like this:






This person runs a 6:17 mile, but they don't run a 3:24:39 marathon. Instead, they run a 4:34:59 marathon. Thus, the line connecting all of the data points is not linear, but shows a fade as the distance gets longer.

So, if a linear relationship is not common among recreational runners when using a race equivalency calculator, then where did the race equivalency calculator come from?

One of the first running calculators that I am aware of (and most commonly used today) was published in Runner's World in 1977 by Peter Reigel.

Reigel's formula is: t2 = t1 * (d2 / d1)^1.06
t= time
d= distance

So, as the distance increases by double, the pace declines by 6%.

Other formulas:
Reigel #2:
x = (av)^(1/(1-b)) 

Cameron: 
a = 13.49681 - (0.000030363 * old_dist) + (835.7114 / (old_dist^0.7905))
b = 13.49681 - (0.000030363 * new_dist) + (835.7114 / (new_dist^0.7905))
new_time = (old_time / old_dist) * (a / b) * new_dist

Purdy:
P = A(Ts/Tp - B)
where P - is purdy points
Ts - Standard time from tables + time factor
Tp - Performance time to be compared
A, B - the scaling factors.

VO2max:
percent_max = 0.8 + 0.1894393 * e^(-0.012778 * time) + 0.2989558 * e^(-0.1932605 * time)
vo2 = -4.60 + 0.182258 * velocity + 0.000104 * velocity^2
vo2max = vo2 / percent_max

All of these formulas have something in common, they were written some time ago before the latest running boom. Which means much of the data used to generate these formulas was based on well trained athletes at the faster end of the pace spectrum. Sometimes based off world records.

Vickers made an attempt using real-world current data to come up with a better calculator. He takes into account training (using miles per week) as a first attempt at reworking the calculator at the crux of where most calculators fail: the marathon. In most cases, the race equivalency calculator assumes you are under ideal conditions and ideally trained. But for a portion of the running community, they are not well trained for the marathon and thus the calculator will fail in giving them a realistic goal/pacing strategy. Vickers attempted to fix that error in the calculators with his calculation based on several thousand self-reported results. I reviewed his paper back in November last year in my journal (link).

His forumla is:

Model 1:






Model 2:






This was my final conclusion on Vickers based on my interpretation of his paper:

_There are 310 data points in their model 1 prediction (one other race) and 171 data points in the model 2 prediction. The data is further broken down into percentiles of 5%. So for model 1 that means 15 data points and for model 2 9 data points. Getting a lot smaller, right. So when evaluating the actual data I would conclude that the new model (1 and 2) is better than Riegel for everything in the top 67% of their data set, when evaluating the data as raw data. For model 1 that means everyone faster than a expected marathon of 3:52 should use the new calculator and for model 2 a 3:53. However, if you are slower than a 3:52 or 3:53, then the classic Riegel calculator is still better. If you want to say that avoiding a too fast start is the absolute paramount then the time cutoff is more like 4:11-4:14 (faster use the new calc, and slower use the classic calc). Now remember the NYC and Running in the USA averages? They were roughly 4:11-4:38. So essentially, the average runner should still use the classic calculator because the new calculator isn't as good at predicting average to slower times based on those completed in NYC or Running in the USA. Looks like to me they missed the mark with the original data set, and thus when they created a calculator it badly misjudges the times of those in the bottom 50% of marathon runners (but the classic can do those better, or at least according to the limited data set available in their original values)._

But I do urge you to read the full synopsis I did because there was definitely some great things about the paper.

So, what is McMillan (as that was the original questions right? Ugh DopeyBadger and is really long winded answers...)

To determine, what he uses I did the following. I entered two random marathon times to see what HM output was generated. One generated output could be correct by chance, but having two match means they're very likely the same calculator.

McMillan - 
3:00 marathon = 1:25:32 half marathon
5:25:36 marathon = 2:34:43 half marathon

Daniels VDOT - 
3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon

Hansons - 
3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon

Reigel - 
3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon

From this, it shows that he uses a unique formula. This article (link) from Runner's World in 2014 confirms that it is his own proprietary calculation based on data from real-world samples (not world class).

Hope this helps!


----------



## GollyGadget

DopeyBadger said:


> It's my poor use of the word linear.  The short answer is - yes, most recreational runners slow down more than the most commonly used race equivalency calculators would assume.  It has been my experience working with runners of all backgrounds that only about 5-10% actually have a race equivalency profile as suggested by a common calculator.
> 
> The same question was raised when I originally posted this (a couple of months ago) and this was my response:
> 
> ++++++
> 
> So this use of "linear" was not in description of the of the race times multiplied by a linear number, but rather the relationship when looking at the times on a race equivalency look up chart.
> 
> This is an example of a race equivalency chart (Daniels VDOT):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the relationship were linear, then your race times would look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person can run a 5:56 mile, a 20:18 5k, and a 3:14:06 marathon. This is not common among recreational runners (I'll get back to this).
> 
> More common is a non-linear relationship like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person runs a 6:17 mile, but they don't run a 3:24:39 marathon. Instead, they run a 4:34:59 marathon. Thus, the line connecting all of the data points is not linear, but shows a fade as the distance gets longer.
> 
> So, if a linear relationship is not common among recreational runners when using a race equivalency calculator, then where did the race equivalency calculator come from?
> 
> One of the first running calculators that I am aware of (and most commonly used today) was published in Runner's World in 1977 by Peter Reigel.
> 
> Reigel's formula is: t2 = t1 * (d2 / d1)^1.06
> t= time
> d= distance
> 
> So, as the distance increases by double, the pace declines by 6%.
> 
> Other formulas:
> Reigel #2:
> x = (av)^(1/(1-b))
> 
> Cameron:
> a = 13.49681 - (0.000030363 * old_dist) + (835.7114 / (old_dist^0.7905))
> b = 13.49681 - (0.000030363 * new_dist) + (835.7114 / (new_dist^0.7905))
> new_time = (old_time / old_dist) * (a / b) * new_dist
> 
> Purdy:
> P = A(Ts/Tp - B)
> where P - is purdy points
> Ts - Standard time from tables + time factor
> Tp - Performance time to be compared
> A, B - the scaling factors.
> 
> VO2max:
> percent_max = 0.8 + 0.1894393 * e^(-0.012778 * time) + 0.2989558 * e^(-0.1932605 * time)
> vo2 = -4.60 + 0.182258 * velocity + 0.000104 * velocity^2
> vo2max = vo2 / percent_max
> 
> All of these formulas have something in common, they were written some time ago before the latest running boom. Which means much of the data used to generate these formulas was based on well trained athletes at the faster end of the pace spectrum. Sometimes based off world records.
> 
> Vickers made an attempt using real-world current data to come up with a better calculator. He takes into account training (using miles per week) as a first attempt at reworking the calculator at the crux of where most calculators fail: the marathon. In most cases, the race equivalency calculator assumes you are under ideal conditions and ideally trained. But for a portion of the running community, they are not well trained for the marathon and thus the calculator will fail in giving them a realistic goal/pacing strategy. Vickers attempted to fix that error in the calculators with his calculation based on several thousand self-reported results. I reviewed his paper back in November last year in my journal (link).
> 
> His forumla is:
> 
> Model 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my final conclusion on Vickers based on my interpretation of his paper:
> 
> _There are 310 data points in their model 1 prediction (one other race) and 171 data points in the model 2 prediction. The data is further broken down into percentiles of 5%. So for model 1 that means 15 data points and for model 2 9 data points. Getting a lot smaller, right. So when evaluating the actual data I would conclude that the new model (1 and 2) is better than Riegel for everything in the top 67% of their data set, when evaluating the data as raw data. For model 1 that means everyone faster than a expected marathon of 3:52 should use the new calculator and for model 2 a 3:53. However, if you are slower than a 3:52 or 3:53, then the classic Riegel calculator is still better. If you want to say that avoiding a too fast start is the absolute paramount then the time cutoff is more like 4:11-4:14 (faster use the new calc, and slower use the classic calc). Now remember the NYC and Running in the USA averages? They were roughly 4:11-4:38. So essentially, the average runner should still use the classic calculator because the new calculator isn't as good at predicting average to slower times based on those completed in NYC or Running in the USA. Looks like to me they missed the mark with the original data set, and thus when they created a calculator it badly misjudges the times of those in the bottom 50% of marathon runners (but the classic can do those better, or at least according to the limited data set available in their original values)._
> 
> But I do urge you to read the full synopsis I did because there was definitely some great things about the paper.
> 
> So, what is McMillan (as that was the original questions right? Ugh DopeyBadger and is really long winded answers...)
> 
> To determine, what he uses I did the following. I entered two random marathon times to see what HM output was generated. One generated output could be correct by chance, but having two match means they're very likely the same calculator.
> 
> McMillan -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:25:32 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:34:43 half marathon
> 
> Daniels VDOT -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon
> 
> Hansons -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon
> 
> Reigel -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon
> 
> From this, it shows that he uses a unique formula. This article (link) from Runner's World in 2014 confirms that it is his own proprietary calculation based on data from real-world samples (not world class).
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks! That's what I assumed you were saying.


----------



## Anisum

DopeyBadger said:


> My understanding at Lakefront based on the announcements made in the morning in the high school gym is the following-
> 
> If you accept aid of any kind that is not available to all participants, then they reserve the right to DQ you.  This means if Girl Scouts are passing out cookies to everyone at an unsanctioned race location, then you can accept.  If your husband passes you a banana, then they reserve the right to DQ you.  Whether they will or won't I have no idea but it is written in the rules.


If your husband brings bananas for every racer though, then you can accept.


----------



## Princess KP

Waiting2goback said:


> I haven't checked with her yet but I doubt she would have a problem with it. I don't know what coral we would be in.  If I can't get my self in gear I may not make my 1/2 the first weekend of October and have no POT.  I will have my GoPro to make a video too.   Hopefully you are ok with that in case you get caught in the footage.



Not a problem. I'll probably be in Corral I, based on this year's placements.
I am running Goofy alone. It's my do-over race after this year's half that became a full. I'm just a little worried about keeping motivated during the full.


----------



## SunDial

DopeyBadger said:


> It's my poor use of the word linear.  The short answer is - yes, most recreational runners slow down more than the most commonly used race equivalency calculators would assume.  It has been my experience working with runners of all backgrounds that only about 5-10% actually have a race equivalency profile as suggested by a common calculator.
> 
> The same question was raised when I originally posted this (a couple of months ago) and this was my response:
> 
> ++++++
> 
> So this use of "linear" was not in description of the of the race times multiplied by a linear number, but rather the relationship when looking at the times on a race equivalency look up chart.
> 
> This is an example of a race equivalency chart (Daniels VDOT):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the relationship were linear, then your race times would look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person can run a 5:56 mile, a 20:18 5k, and a 3:14:06 marathon. This is not common among recreational runners (I'll get back to this).
> 
> More common is a non-linear relationship like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person runs a 6:17 mile, but they don't run a 3:24:39 marathon. Instead, they run a 4:34:59 marathon. Thus, the line connecting all of the data points is not linear, but shows a fade as the distance gets longer.
> 
> So, if a linear relationship is not common among recreational runners when using a race equivalency calculator, then where did the race equivalency calculator come from?
> 
> One of the first running calculators that I am aware of (and most commonly used today) was published in Runner's World in 1977 by Peter Reigel.
> 
> Reigel's formula is: t2 = t1 * (d2 / d1)^1.06
> t= time
> d= distance
> 
> So, as the distance increases by double, the pace declines by 6%.
> 
> Other formulas:
> Reigel #2:
> x = (av)^(1/(1-b))
> 
> Cameron:
> a = 13.49681 - (0.000030363 * old_dist) + (835.7114 / (old_dist^0.7905))
> b = 13.49681 - (0.000030363 * new_dist) + (835.7114 / (new_dist^0.7905))
> new_time = (old_time / old_dist) * (a / b) * new_dist
> 
> Purdy:
> P = A(Ts/Tp - B)
> where P - is purdy points
> Ts - Standard time from tables + time factor
> Tp - Performance time to be compared
> A, B - the scaling factors.
> 
> VO2max:
> percent_max = 0.8 + 0.1894393 * e^(-0.012778 * time) + 0.2989558 * e^(-0.1932605 * time)
> vo2 = -4.60 + 0.182258 * velocity + 0.000104 * velocity^2
> vo2max = vo2 / percent_max
> 
> All of these formulas have something in common, they were written some time ago before the latest running boom. Which means much of the data used to generate these formulas was based on well trained athletes at the faster end of the pace spectrum. Sometimes based off world records.
> 
> Vickers made an attempt using real-world current data to come up with a better calculator. He takes into account training (using miles per week) as a first attempt at reworking the calculator at the crux of where most calculators fail: the marathon. In most cases, the race equivalency calculator assumes you are under ideal conditions and ideally trained. But for a portion of the running community, they are not well trained for the marathon and thus the calculator will fail in giving them a realistic goal/pacing strategy. Vickers attempted to fix that error in the calculators with his calculation based on several thousand self-reported results. I reviewed his paper back in November last year in my journal (link).
> 
> His forumla is:
> 
> Model 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my final conclusion on Vickers based on my interpretation of his paper:
> 
> _There are 310 data points in their model 1 prediction (one other race) and 171 data points in the model 2 prediction. The data is further broken down into percentiles of 5%. So for model 1 that means 15 data points and for model 2 9 data points. Getting a lot smaller, right. So when evaluating the actual data I would conclude that the new model (1 and 2) is better than Riegel for everything in the top 67% of their data set, when evaluating the data as raw data. For model 1 that means everyone faster than a expected marathon of 3:52 should use the new calculator and for model 2 a 3:53. However, if you are slower than a 3:52 or 3:53, then the classic Riegel calculator is still better. If you want to say that avoiding a too fast start is the absolute paramount then the time cutoff is more like 4:11-4:14 (faster use the new calc, and slower use the classic calc). Now remember the NYC and Running in the USA averages? They were roughly 4:11-4:38. So essentially, the average runner should still use the classic calculator because the new calculator isn't as good at predicting average to slower times based on those completed in NYC or Running in the USA. Looks like to me they missed the mark with the original data set, and thus when they created a calculator it badly misjudges the times of those in the bottom 50% of marathon runners (but the classic can do those better, or at least according to the limited data set available in their original values)._
> 
> But I do urge you to read the full synopsis I did because there was definitely some great things about the paper.
> 
> So, what is McMillan (as that was the original questions right? Ugh DopeyBadger and is really long winded answers...)
> 
> To determine, what he uses I did the following. I entered two random marathon times to see what HM output was generated. One generated output could be correct by chance, but having two match means they're very likely the same calculator.
> 
> McMillan -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:25:32 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:34:43 half marathon
> 
> Daniels VDOT -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon
> 
> Hansons -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon
> 
> Reigel -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon
> 
> From this, it shows that he uses a unique formula. This article (link) from Runner's World in 2014 confirms that it is his own proprietary calculation based on data from real-world samples (not world class).
> 
> Hope this helps!



With all of that math, I am joining the @Keels  I don't like math club


----------



## LSUlakes

Depressing Friday *QOTD: *With the storm track taking a unpopular route through Florida, and WDW possibly getting the NE side of it, if not the eye... Which attraction do you suspect could suffer the most from a storm like this?

ATTQOTD: I was thinking about this last night and thought to myself, Disney has built things really well and I actually think for the most part the parks will come out of this in decent shape. I suppose some minor roof damage for attractions housed inside a building is possible. The attraction I think would be most at risk would be Astro Orbiter and coming in at second the Swiss Family Tree house. I think Splash Mt is a little at risk due to refurb taking place. I saw pictures of people welding and a lot of scaffold up. I would imagine the Contractor will take that down though before the storm hits, because if they dont then those pieces could cause a lot of damage. I would also suspect that SM refurb will be extended regardless of the impacts due to down time.

Having said all of this, I think things are really well engineered at WDW, the Tree of Life is built using a oil field platform as its base if I remember correctly, and a lot of the other higher structures are designed for high wind loads. So they should be ok. Lets just hope that things dont get to bad and the place we all love is ok and the end of the day. More importantly, lets hope the impact to the state of FL is minimal and everyone remains safe!

Current Track:


----------



## jmasgat

The thing I fear is not the attraction damage--as you mentioned, I expect it has been engineered to withstand a lot.  It is the landscaping damage that makes me sad.  I remember going to Disney right after a hurricane (I think Charley in 2004) and it was so sad to see trees uproooted near OKW.


----------



## JulieODC

Hate to even think about this....

Agree with landscaping damage being a concern. So AK could be especially problematic. Or the attractions currently being built.

Swiss family tree house also comes to mind - or flooding of mine train?


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the storm track taking a unpopular route through Florida, and WDW possibly getting the NE side of it, if not the eye... Which attraction do you suspect could suffer the most from a storm like this?


I agree that landscaping and trees will probably be hit the hardest, and cosmetic damage to some of the taller attractions potentially too. I know they are built to withstand high winds and all that, still makes me very nervous! I did see yesterday on facebook that they took down the temporary construction walls at Hollywood Studios leading into the Star Wars area and the high up blocking screens over by Toy Story land. I can't even imagine the prep work that goes into this, even just the little details of making sure garbage cans and tables and chairs don't blow away and all that. As a Midwesterner, I have no idea what it is like to have a storm like this. My heart goes out to everyone in the path!!!!


----------



## SheHulk

Oh, gosh, the animals at Animal Kingdom and the AKL! I hope everybody is ok.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I agree with the landscaping being a major issue.  I feel like Disney has built its buildings (or renovated/reinforced) them to withstand strong storms.  So its the less permanent stuff I worry about.  Also, as a kid during hurricane Gloria I recall being awakened in the middle of the night as a tree crashed through a neighbor's house, so I am always worried about damage and or injuries from flying debris in the storm.  I recall going after an early 2000s hurricane, and seeing all the trees uprooted and branches down everywhere.  I also wondered about all the construction in progress, so it was interesting to read the prep work being done in those area.  I have construction on my mind.  My mom is building a new home in Vero Beach (not directly on the coast, about 2-3 miles west of the intercostal) and its been under construction for about a month.  She has not been able to get in touch with the builder to determine what the status is or what happens if there is damage.

Everyone in FL stay safe!


----------



## roxymama

I think it will be most important to remember that the cast members live in Florida.  And many will be affected or will have family/friends that are affected.  And so even if everything looks cleaned up and nice at the resorts and parks even a few months after, I just hope that everyone is a little extra understanding and kind to the people that work there as they could be going through a lot still.  I work in an industry that ships to that area and stress is already high, so I can only imagine when it affects you at home and not just your job.  

Also the ducks in the Stormalong Bay kiddie pool & around the World Showcase lagoon.  We are buds and it makes me sad to think about


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Depressing Friday *QOTD: *With the storm track taking a unpopular route through Florida, and WDW possibly getting the NE side of it, if not the eye... Which attraction do you suspect could suffer the most from a storm like this?


None. Disney builds everything to withstand 100+ MPH winds. They are making their preparations now and have been for the last couple days. Biggest thing in terms of Disney that worries me is stuff that is being constructed and the delays this storm could cause on those projects.


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> Oh, gosh, the animals at Animal Kingdom and the AKL! I hope everybody is ok.


They will have ride out crews with the animals.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Question(s) for those of you that have Training Journals:
How much time a day/week do you spend updating the journal?
Do you find it helpful/rewarding?
In what way?

On the one hand, I can see that it would help to document thoughts/injuries/adjustments.
On the other hand, mine will be pretty boring. I'm like a little running robot: I read the plan every morning and I execute the plan (well, maybe sometimes too fast).
So I'm afraid my journal will look like this:
Mon.: Read the plan, do the plan.
Tues.: Read the plan, do the plan.
Weds: Off
Thurs: Read the plan, do the plan. Rescued 14 snails. (Animal rescues might be the only interesting part of my journal.)
...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

The landscaping will be destroyed.  Swiss Family Treehouse will have a little damage as well.  

I'm not liking this change more west.  

Already started my dogs on anxiety meds so it should be in their system by Saturday Night.


----------



## Dis5150

Dis_Yoda said:


> The landscaping will be destroyed.  Swiss Family Treehouse will have a little damage as well.
> 
> I'm not liking this change more west.
> 
> Already started my dogs on anxiety meds so it should be in their system by Saturday Night.



I was thinking of you when I saw the westward shift! Be safe! Are you away from the area that gets the storm surges?

ATTQOTD: Agree with the landscaping being destroyed, especially at AK, which will be a wreck!


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Question(s) for those of you that have Training Journals:
> How much time a day/week do you spend updating the journal?
> Do you find it helpful/rewarding?
> In what way?
> 
> On the one hand, I can see that it would help to document thoughts/injuries/adjustments.
> On the other hand, mine will be pretty boring. I'm like a little running robot: I read the plan every morning and I execute the plan (well, maybe sometimes too fast).
> So I'm afraid my journal will look like this:
> Mon.: Read the plan, do the plan.
> Tues.: Read the plan, do the plan.
> Weds: Off
> Thurs: Read the plan, do the plan. Rescued 14 snails. (Animal rescues might be the only interesting part of my journal.)
> ...



I do a single weekly update.  I actually spend about 15-20 minutes writing the hard day updates on my Strava account.  Then on Sunday night I copy and paste the format from the previous week.  I copy and paste the hard workout summaries from Strava. Lastly I fill in the gaps with easy day updates and notes above and beyond what I want to share on Strava.  All in all it usually takes about 20-40 minutes to compile the information on Sunday.  So in total maybe 100 minutes per week.  A lot of other time is spent writing responses.  I also write a training cycle review and training plan summary at the end and beginning of every cycle and those usually take a couple hours to write.  But I have templates for them as well as I write them as I go.  Makes it easier to write them in small chunks.

I find it very helpful.  It serves as a place for me to record my ideas and bounce feedback off others.  I'm always hopeful that by sharing my journey others can learn something new to help themselves improve or see what is possible.  But mostly it serves as place that I can record trends.  How quick do I recover from sickness?  Effect on race?  Track HRvPace over time.  Track interval hit rates.  Relationship to performance.  My training plan summary for Lakefront 2017 is a good example of how I used my data and journal from previous training cycles to find what works best for me.  Since I'm hitting about 90-100% intervals within pace I'd say it's been invaluable.


----------



## roxymama

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Question(s) for those of you that have Training Journals:
> How much time a day/week do you spend updating the journal?
> Do you find it helpful/rewarding?
> In what way?
> 
> On the one hand, I can see that it would help to document thoughts/injuries/adjustments.
> On the other hand, mine will be pretty boring. I'm like a little running robot: I read the plan every morning and I execute the plan (well, maybe sometimes too fast).
> So I'm afraid my journal will look like this:
> Mon.: Read the plan, do the plan.
> Tues.: Read the plan, do the plan.
> Weds: Off
> Thurs: Read the plan, do the plan. Rescued 14 snails. (Animal rescues might be the only interesting part of my journal.)
> ...



I can give my take on it.  I've been doing it now for two years (ack!, how?) and it ebbs and flows how I approach it.  Sometimes I'm adding updates daily.  Sometimes I just don't have much to share or don't feel like sharing anything.  I started very much with "I need to do X & I did X."  But now I tend to write more about the unusual things that pop up.  So if a run went normal or it's a distance or pace that is common for me, then you won't hear much about it.  When I am in the middle of a training plan for a goal race, I very much try to update once a week (Monday seems to be the popular day amongst many of us journalers) on what I have on the schedule for the week and to reflect on how I handled the prior week.  It's a good check in for myself to refocus me and make sure I'm ready for what is in store.  Also if I get the little "skip a run" gremlin in my brain...the idea that I have to report on it is a good catalyst for me getting it done instead.
I also am a complete chatterbox in my normal life (and on here) so rambling about things that aren't even running related comes a little too easily for me.  And it's really fun to have a place to recap races with pictures because I will go back and look at them now and again when I need the motivation.

To be real honest:
When you fail, because you will, we all do in various large or small ways.  It could just be a bad pace day or an injury or a PR attempt lost or falling off the "eating right" wagon; you may end up feeling like you have to share it and sometimes you don't want to.  And that can be hard.   
BUT! When you do start to share some of these "failings" there's a whole lot of people there to pick you up, help dust you off, fix the situation, or let you know it wasn't a failing at all.  And then when you have successes, even minor ones, those same people will know why they mean so much to you.  Shaving a few seconds off a race will get blank stares from friends, but on here I get dancing bananas.

I recently took almost 2 weeks off from even writing anything because my normal "world" was stressing me out. And I was still running and training but I needed a break from all the updates.  And that's ok.  

Also, tell us more about these snails!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Dis5150 said:


> I was thinking of you when I saw the westward shift! Be safe! Are you away from the area that gets the storm surges?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Agree with the landscaping being destroyed, especially at AK, which will be a wreck!



Part of my land is in the 14 ft storm surge zone but my house is in the 19 feet storm surge zone.  We get somewhat of a break since we are east of I-75 so that is helpful.  I'm nervous for my friends on the other side.  

I'm pretty sure I'm going to be stranded at my house for a couple of days as my street will be impassable.


----------



## Dis5150

Dis_Yoda said:


> Part of my land is in the 14 ft storm surge zone but my house is in the 19 feet storm surge zone.  We get somewhat of a break since we are east of I-75 so that is helpful.  I'm nervous for my friends on the other side.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to be stranded at my house for a couple of days as my street will be impassable.



Well you guys be careful and stay safe! I will add you to my prayers. I'm afraid the whole area may be impassable. I can't imagine the stress/fear of riding this out. The worst I have been in is tornado warnings and straight line winds and they terrify me - hours and hours of those same type winds and I would be a basket case.


----------



## ZellyB

Sending many positive thoughts out to the universe for safety for all those in the path of this storm.  I really hadn't thought much about the damage to WDW, I guess in my head that magic bubble would protect them, but yes, I guess that the landscape seems the most likely problem.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Question(s) for those of you that have Training Journals:
> How much time a day/week do you spend updating the journal?
> Do you find it helpful/rewarding?
> In what way?
> 
> On the one hand, I can see that it would help to document thoughts/injuries/adjustments.
> On the other hand, mine will be pretty boring. I'm like a little running robot: I read the plan every morning and I execute the plan (well, maybe sometimes too fast).
> So I'm afraid my journal will look like this:
> Mon.: Read the plan, do the plan.
> Tues.: Read the plan, do the plan.
> Weds: Off
> Thurs: Read the plan, do the plan. Rescued 14 snails. (Animal rescues might be the only interesting part of my journal.)
> ...



I also usually just post one weekly update and then if there's something else of mild interest that happens during the week I'll post that as well.  I throw in just fun life stuff on occasion as well to liven things up (like I'm headed to Vegas this weekend).  My updates are also just pretty basic "Mon: ran 5x800 at the track.  Went fine."  But I throw in random slightly related gifs to try and liven things up or maybe a picture of my dogs or some new INKnBURN item of clothing I purchased or trip plans for the next Disney run.  I try to put in the stuff I enjoy reading in other people's journals.  I probably don't spend more than 15-20 minutes on my Monday post and the rest is short drive bys or responses to others' comments.  I find it extremely helpful and rewarding.  For one, it serves as yet another accountability piece for me.  When I skip a training run (like I did last week) I do know in the back of my mind that I'm going to have to confess that on my journal.  Or if I am puzzling through something on how to manage a training run, I can ask for advice on what to do.  And, as @roxymama said, it's great to have like-minded folks who will celebrate running victories with you that non-runners wouldn't understand or care about.  It helps me to get to know fellow Disboarders better as well and that's great as well.  I love reading other journals, so if you are considering starting one, please do it!!


----------



## sidrich

Quick Question for Y'all

My best friend lives in Austin and since it looks like Light Side is not gonna happen (or at least not for us since we require more notice to plan a DL trip) she mentioned two local races in austin next winter- the Austin Half or the 3M Half. If you register by tonight they donate the full fee to The Coastal Bend Recovery from Hurricane Harvey. Has anyone run either of those races? And is there one you liked more?


----------



## kywyldcat03

LSUlakes said:


> If anyone has a race that would like to add, just let me know as well. Best of luck to everyone and have a great weekend. I look forward to hearing how you race went!


I have a race to add to the list.  Please add me for the Murfreesboro Half Marathon on 10/14/17.  My goal is a PR of 2:00.  Thank you!


----------



## gjramsey

sidrich said:


> Quick Question for Y'all
> 
> My best friend lives in Austin and since it looks like Light Side is not gonna happen (or at least not for us since we require more notice to plan a DL trip) she mentioned two local races in austin next winter- the Austin Half or the 3M Half. If you register by tonight they donate the full fee to The Coastal Bend Recovery from Hurricane Harvey. Has anyone run either of those races? And is there one you liked more?



I did the Austin half in 13.  Some pretty serious hills on the course, and the one at around mile 12 is just cruel.  I will probably run it again in the future.  The Race mostly runs south of the downtown area along Congress and 1st, and then a good number of miles along Lady Bird lake.

I have not run the 3M half before, but it is mostly all downhill from the North Austin area, and is a point to point race.  I have heard good things about it, but it usually falls the same weekend as Houston Chevron, or the weekend after.  The folks who run the 3M took over the Austin full and half in the last couple of years, so I expect the race production to be about the same for both races.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I agree with others that the attractions should be fine, but the landscaping could suffer damage. I think Disney builds things that can withstand high winds and flooding, but you can't really control trees like that.

Thinking of everyone in Florida. Especially the cast members who are originally from areas that don't get hurricanes and might not be sure how to handle this. Imagine having just started the College Program (or even just moved to Orlando), being from somewhere that doesn't get hurricanes, and having this be your first exposure to hurricanes. I can't even imagine that. It's tough.

I have a bunch of friends who have friends and relatives who have evacuated from the Miami & Hollywood areas. I'm glad people got out, but this could be very expensive for a lot of people.


----------



## FFigawi

Speaking of Irma...


----------



## GollyGadget

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Question(s) for those of you that have Training Journals:
> How much time a day/week do you spend updating the journal?
> Do you find it helpful/rewarding?
> In what way?
> 
> On the one hand, I can see that it would help to document thoughts/injuries/adjustments.
> On the other hand, mine will be pretty boring. I'm like a little running robot: I read the plan every morning and I execute the plan (well, maybe sometimes too fast).
> So I'm afraid my journal will look like this:
> Mon.: Read the plan, do the plan.
> Tues.: Read the plan, do the plan.
> Weds: Off
> Thurs: Read the plan, do the plan. Rescued 14 snails. (Animal rescues might be the only interesting part of my journal.)
> ...


I try to update on Monday every week. If I have time throughout the week I'll start the write ups for individual days ahead of time. 
My biggest driver for journaling was to hold myself accountable and it's definitely helped on that front. It sounds like you may not need that but it has also been great to see my progress. Four months ago, I thought running 30+ miles a week was insane. My latest plan has an average of 48 and now that seems manageable. Plus I've gotten faster and that's always a nice reminder that all the work I've put in is paying off.


----------



## SunDial

Agree with the landscaping loss.   Buildings are built with the high winds in mind.  They have been tested before.   My one thought will be is to see how well Pandora has been built.   How well are the floating mountains anchored.  This has not been tested yet like everything else.


----------



## cburnett11

SarahDisney said:


> Thinking of everyone in Florida. Especially the cast members who are originally from areas that don't get hurricanes and might not be sure how to handle this. Imagine having just started the College Program (or even just moved to Orlando), being from somewhere that doesn't get hurricanes, and having this be your first exposure to hurricanes. I can't even imagine that. It's tough.



Yeah my daughter and her fiance are down there for the College Program.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Should be an interesting long run (13m) tomorrow: the DW brought home ceviche, gumbo, and red beans and rice for dinner. Not exactly the best long run fuel. If anything, they're probably all on the list of things NOT to eat before a long run.

We have a great local (well Gainesville GA) seafood restaurant that serves better seafood than most gulf coast restaurants.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

On a happier note - I got an InkNBurn - New with Tags - Better Be Great Hoodie today since all the ISO passed!  At least one nice thing happened this weekend!


----------



## PCFriar80

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Should be an interesting long run (13m) tomorrow: the DW brought home ceviche, gumbo, and red beans and rice for dinner. Not exactly the best long run fuel. If anything, they're probably all on the list of things NOT to eat before a long run.
> 
> We have a great local (well Gainesville GA) seafood restaurant that serves better seafood than most gulf coast restaurants.


Is it OK to suggest that you change your DIS name to OldSlowGassyGuy?  Just for the weekend.......  And you if you come back with a great time, send me the recipe.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

SarahDisney said:


> Thinking of everyone in Florida. Especially the cast members who are originally from areas that don't get hurricanes and might not be sure how to handle this. Imagine having just started the College Program (or even just moved to Orlando), being from somewhere that doesn't get hurricanes, and having this be your first exposure to hurricanes. I can't even imagine that. It's tough.


If you want a firsthand account of that, ask my sister! She just moved back to Orlando last week (she was down there previously for the College Program and then as a Professional intern and regular Cast Member). As this week has gone on, she's obviously gotten more nervous having not lived through a hurricane before. She caved last night and booked a flight back to us here in Wisconsin and landed a little while ago. She'll hopefully be able to make it back down there once the storm passes. I'm glad that she's safe but will still be hoping for the best for everyone down in Florida all weekend.


----------



## mrsg00fy

PCFriar80 said:


> Is it OK to suggest that you change your DIS name to OldSlowGassyGuy?  Just for the weekend.......  And you if you come back with a great time, send me the recipe.




Go for it!!!! I certainly would 

This is a training run. Find a bathroom if necessary. For race day I would have a different response.   Just make sure there is a bathroom available on your scheduled course. 

I have a cast iron stomach so unless it is race day I just eat and DRINK what I want.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

mrsg00fy said:


> I have a cast iron stomach so unless it is race day I just eat and DRINK what I want.



I do too. I'm not really worried.
Although *that *statement doesn't preclude


PCFriar80 said:


> OldSlowGassyGuy


from being accurate.

I will not be reporting back. (Much to everyone's relief.)


----------



## mrsg00fy

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I do too. I'm not really worried.
> Although *that *statement doesn't preclude
> 
> from being accurate.
> 
> I will not be reporting back. (Much to everyone's relief.)


Lol. Go for it!


----------



## Waiting2goback

Princess KP said:


> Not a problem. I'll probably be in Corral I, based on this year's placements.
> I am running Goofy alone. It's my do-over race after this year's half that became a full. I'm just a little worried about keeping motivated during the full.



We are going to have so much fun for that race I can't see motivation being an issue.




LSUlakes said:


> Depressing Friday *QOTD: *With the storm track taking a unpopular route through Florida, and WDW possibly getting the NE side of it, if not the eye... Which attraction do you suspect could suffer the most from a storm like this?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I was thinking about this last night and thought to myself, Disney has built things really well and I actually think for the most part the parks will come out of this in decent shape. I suppose some minor roof damage for attractions housed inside a building is possible. The attraction I think would be most at risk would be Astro Orbiter and coming in at second the Swiss Family Tree house. I think Splash Mt is a little at risk due to refurb taking place. I saw pictures of people welding and a lot of scaffold up. I would imagine the Contractor will take that down though before the storm hits, because if they dont then those pieces could cause a lot of damage. I would also suspect that SM refurb will be extended regardless of the impacts due to down time.
> 
> Having said all of this, I think things are really well engineered at WDW, the Tree of Life is built using a oil field platform as its base if I remember correctly, and a lot of the other higher structures are designed for high wind loads. So they should be ok. Lets just hope that things dont get to bad and the place we all love is ok and the end of the day. More importantly, lets hope the impact to the state of FL is minimal and everyone remains safe!
> 
> Current Track:



I imagine some tress will be down and some minor damage but it was built to handle a Cat 5 storm from all I have ever heard.  My friend Matt is there on his honeymoon and he said they took down the fences around the construction at HS. There are tie downs built into the ground for carts and stuff.  And from what I have heard they are saying it should only be a Cat 2 by the time it gets to WDW.  Let's just pray it, and everyone in FL doesn't suffer much damage.


----------



## Baloo in MI

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Question(s) for those of you that have Training Journals:
> How much time a day/week do you spend updating the journal?
> Do you find it helpful/rewarding?
> In what way?
> 
> On the one hand, I can see that it would help to document thoughts/injuries/adjustments.
> On the other hand, mine will be pretty boring. I'm like a little running robot: I read the plan every morning and I execute the plan (well, maybe sometimes too fast).
> So I'm afraid my journal will look like this:
> Mon.: Read the plan, do the plan.
> Tues.: Read the plan, do the plan.
> Weds: Off
> Thurs: Read the plan, do the plan. Rescued 14 snails. (Animal rescues might be the only interesting part of my journal.)
> ...



I maintain a running journal.  I note distance, how I felt, weather, interesting things I saw, etc.  I spend no more than 5 minutes on any given day to document my run in my journal.  I have found that the greatest benefit has been my ability to go back and see cycles/clues to my running success and challenges.  I have been able to note reoccurring issues and then make changes in new plans.  One other thing about the journal is that it provides me an outlet to vent frustrations or give myself a high five, epecially when said item is probably only important to me!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Question(s) for those of you that have Training Journals:
> How much time a day/week do you spend updating the journal?
> Do you find it helpful/rewarding?
> In what way?
> 
> On the one hand, I can see that it would help to document thoughts/injuries/adjustments.
> On the other hand, mine will be pretty boring. I'm like a little running robot: I read the plan every morning and I execute the plan (well, maybe sometimes too fast).
> So I'm afraid my journal will look like this:
> Mon.: Read the plan, do the plan.
> Tues.: Read the plan, do the plan.
> Weds: Off
> Thurs: Read the plan, do the plan. Rescued 14 snails. (Animal rescues might be the only interesting part of my journal.)
> ...



When I was maintaining one - I've done it weekly, bi-weekly and monthly.  I find it really helpful in keeping me accountable.  It also helped me figure out some things that worked and what didn't.  

I haven't updated mine since the May Update b/c of my surgery on my ankle and because the main reason I was keeping it (Light Side Legacy) is so up in the air.  

I just started running regularly again the past couple weeks so I should probably figure out how I want to document that soon.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Sooo, I ran the Milwaukee Brewers 10K this morning and just viewed my official result. Turns out it was 7 seconds faster than my time at this event last year, which was my previous 10K PR. I was not expecting that to happen and it wasn't supposed to - this race was supposed to be an easy training run. The thing is, it didn't feel like I was pushing too hard or going too fast - I felt really good. I think my training and consistency are beginning to pay off and I am now so excited for my half marathon in 5 weeks!

On another note, the number of Run Disney shirts I saw throughout the morning was crazy. Between my sister and I, I think we saw at least 7 or 8.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD- I worry about any attraction with a roof that can be ripped off. After listening to my CM friend talk about the back stage area, I worry about that being less well constructed and projectiles taking out portions of adjacent park structures. 

For those concerned about the animals, NPR had a piece earlier this week about Zoo Miami's prep, which caught my eye fit to the pic of flamingos sheltering in the men's room. 

Late to add to the list because I neither want to say it out loud or type it, but tomorrow I will do 'run wild for the Detroit zoo 5k' and simply want to finish and feel good about it and lunch time.  And as my shoes took a bath in poison ivy soap and are still quite wet, I went and bought the same pair yesterday and plan to race in shoes I've been walking around in for the last 18 hours. My husband points out that last time we went to the zoo I covered 2.5 miles in a pair of Chacos so I think the shoes will be ok....


----------



## dmross

DopeyBadger said:


> It's my poor use of the word linear.  The short answer is - yes, most recreational runners slow down more than the most commonly used race equivalency calculators would assume.  It has been my experience working with runners of all backgrounds that only about 5-10% actually have a race equivalency profile as suggested by a common calculator.
> 
> The same question was raised when I originally posted this (a couple of months ago) and this was my response:
> 
> ++++++
> 
> So this use of "linear" was not in description of the of the race times multiplied by a linear number, but rather the relationship when looking at the times on a race equivalency look up chart.
> 
> This is an example of a race equivalency chart (Daniels VDOT):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the relationship were linear, then your race times would look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person can run a 5:56 mile, a 20:18 5k, and a 3:14:06 marathon. This is not common among recreational runners (I'll get back to this).
> 
> More common is a non-linear relationship like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person runs a 6:17 mile, but they don't run a 3:24:39 marathon. Instead, they run a 4:34:59 marathon. Thus, the line connecting all of the data points is not linear, but shows a fade as the distance gets longer.
> 
> So, if a linear relationship is not common among recreational runners when using a race equivalency calculator, then where did the race equivalency calculator come from?
> 
> One of the first running calculators that I am aware of (and most commonly used today) was published in Runner's World in 1977 by Peter Reigel.
> 
> Reigel's formula is: t2 = t1 * (d2 / d1)^1.06
> t= time
> d= distance
> 
> So, as the distance increases by double, the pace declines by 6%.
> 
> Other formulas:
> Reigel #2:
> x = (av)^(1/(1-b))
> 
> Cameron:
> a = 13.49681 - (0.000030363 * old_dist) + (835.7114 / (old_dist^0.7905))
> b = 13.49681 - (0.000030363 * new_dist) + (835.7114 / (new_dist^0.7905))
> new_time = (old_time / old_dist) * (a / b) * new_dist
> 
> Purdy:
> P = A(Ts/Tp - B)
> where P - is purdy points
> Ts - Standard time from tables + time factor
> Tp - Performance time to be compared
> A, B - the scaling factors.
> 
> VO2max:
> percent_max = 0.8 + 0.1894393 * e^(-0.012778 * time) + 0.2989558 * e^(-0.1932605 * time)
> vo2 = -4.60 + 0.182258 * velocity + 0.000104 * velocity^2
> vo2max = vo2 / percent_max
> 
> All of these formulas have something in common, they were written some time ago before the latest running boom. Which means much of the data used to generate these formulas was based on well trained athletes at the faster end of the pace spectrum. Sometimes based off world records.
> 
> Vickers made an attempt using real-world current data to come up with a better calculator. He takes into account training (using miles per week) as a first attempt at reworking the calculator at the crux of where most calculators fail: the marathon. In most cases, the race equivalency calculator assumes you are under ideal conditions and ideally trained. But for a portion of the running community, they are not well trained for the marathon and thus the calculator will fail in giving them a realistic goal/pacing strategy. Vickers attempted to fix that error in the calculators with his calculation based on several thousand self-reported results. I reviewed his paper back in November last year in my journal (link).
> 
> His forumla is:
> 
> Model 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my final conclusion on Vickers based on my interpretation of his paper:
> 
> _There are 310 data points in their model 1 prediction (one other race) and 171 data points in the model 2 prediction. The data is further broken down into percentiles of 5%. So for model 1 that means 15 data points and for model 2 9 data points. Getting a lot smaller, right. So when evaluating the actual data I would conclude that the new model (1 and 2) is better than Riegel for everything in the top 67% of their data set, when evaluating the data as raw data. For model 1 that means everyone faster than a expected marathon of 3:52 should use the new calculator and for model 2 a 3:53. However, if you are slower than a 3:52 or 3:53, then the classic Riegel calculator is still better. If you want to say that avoiding a too fast start is the absolute paramount then the time cutoff is more like 4:11-4:14 (faster use the new calc, and slower use the classic calc). Now remember the NYC and Running in the USA averages? They were roughly 4:11-4:38. So essentially, the average runner should still use the classic calculator because the new calculator isn't as good at predicting average to slower times based on those completed in NYC or Running in the USA. Looks like to me they missed the mark with the original data set, and thus when they created a calculator it badly misjudges the times of those in the bottom 50% of marathon runners (but the classic can do those better, or at least according to the limited data set available in their original values)._
> 
> But I do urge you to read the full synopsis I did because there was definitely some great things about the paper.
> 
> So, what is McMillan (as that was the original questions right? Ugh DopeyBadger and is really long winded answers...)
> 
> To determine, what he uses I did the following. I entered two random marathon times to see what HM output was generated. One generated output could be correct by chance, but having two match means they're very likely the same calculator.
> 
> McMillan -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:25:32 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:34:43 half marathon
> 
> Daniels VDOT -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon
> 
> Hansons -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon
> 
> Reigel -
> 3:00 marathon = 1:26:20 half marathon
> 5:25:36 marathon = 2:36:10 half marathon
> 
> From this, it shows that he uses a unique formula. This article (link) from Runner's World in 2014 confirms that it is his own proprietary calculation based on data from real-world samples (not world class).
> 
> Hope this helps!



SO MANY EQUATIONS!!!

Guess what---I didn't read the whole thing, because I just believe everything @DopeyBadger says.  I downgraded tomorrow's half to a "quarter marathon"  (Carowinds Run and Ride) and adjusted my old 2016 DB training plan to meet my survival/time goal for Wine and Dine.  That is backed up by the equations, I think.  I'll get serious about training again after that trip.

ATTQOTD:  I'm a little anxious about the castle.  It's so ornamental.  What if bits and pieces fly off and are broken?  I wish I knew more about how the decorative portions are made.  That would be so difficult to repair... it's all custom designed and fabricated. It would take a ton of work to redo parts and then repaint.  It's not like they can call Renovator's Supply and order castle crenelations ... or maybe they can.  If someone knows, I'd love more information.

My sister and BIL left Tampa today with two cats and a fluffy dog and are headed up here.  Prayers for all in the path of this storm.


----------



## Disney at Heart

We left WDW today at 6:00 am. I-4, I-95, I-16 thankfully had very light traffic as did the state roads and back roads. We got home more quickly than usual!

ATTQOTD: I too worry about trees coming down and landscaping being torn out. An unimaginable number of trucks for tree removal and limb mulching and bucket trucks were all staged in the parking lots around Riverside. So Disney seems to be aware that tree and landscape damage will be huge.

Resorts seem to be very strongly built. And even though we were checking out today, someone had come into our room when we got in last night and left a flashlight, extra towels and toiletries, and information about picking up non perishable food for a couple of days, curfews, free Disney movies to keep entertained, lack of mousekeeping for a couple of days, restaurant hours, etc. They are taking good care of the guests. We were even told to be sure our car was not parked under a tree.

Also interesting to me, last night a bus monitor at Poly jumped on the bus with only our family and we "delivered" him to the bus barn area where most of the busses were already parked before the driver took us back to our resort. He said only 30 busses would run today for a "short day," and all the other drivers would be off until at least Wednesday.

Also, signage had been taken down at F&W kiosks last night, but all were operational. All the festival center kiosks were already closed by 5:00 (maybe earlier, but I was at MK before then). I don't know if they had been emptied of merchandise, but the tarps were tied down. I hope those ropes are strong!

Here at home we will get effects from tropical storm winds and rain, but that's nothing compared to what some of you are facing. Good thoughts and prayers to all of you who are still under the gun. Be safe.


----------



## rteetz

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Sooo, I ran the Milwaukee Brewers 10K this morning and just viewed my official result. Turns out it was 7 seconds faster than my time at this event last year, which was my previous 10K PR. I was not expecting that to happen and it wasn't supposed to - this race was supposed to be an easy training run. The thing is, it didn't feel like I was pushing too hard or going too fast - I felt really good. I think my training and consistency are beginning to pay off and I am now so excited for my half marathon in 5 weeks!
> 
> On another note, the number of Run Disney shirts I saw throughout the morning was crazy. Between my sister and I, I think we saw at least 7 or 8.


How was this race? I thought about running it but never signed up.


----------



## KathyM2

I'm a bit of a lurker in these parts,  Thought I'd share though that I'm doing a 10K tonight - called the Pure Protein Night Race...you get a free head lamp in the race kit - which is reason enough to sign up ) Wish me luck!

I am enjoying reading about all of your running!


----------



## JClimacus

KathyM2 said:


> I'm a bit of a lurker in these parts,  Thought I'd share though that I'm doing a 10K tonight - called the Pure Protein Night Race...you get a free head lamp in the race kit - which is reason enough to sign up ) Wish me luck!
> 
> I am enjoying reading about all of your running!



Welcome to the thread and good luck!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

KathyM2 said:


> Thought I'd share though that I'm doing a 10K tonight - called the Pure Protein Night Race...you get a free head lamp in the race kit -



Welcome, have a great race, and what cool swag! Headlamps are handy not just for running, but power outages, home improvements, etc.

AND they make you feel like a super hero. (Wow, wherever I look, there is light!)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I got a bit behind on the boards due to being out of town, but just wanted to say I'm thinking of everyone in FL and praying they stay safe! I can't stop watching The Weather Channel, but still can't imagine the anxiety of Irma coming for my home!


----------



## SarahDisney

Guys, I have a personal scheduling issue that I'd appreciate some input on.

Right now, I'm running (generally outdoors) first thing in the morning every Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday, and every other Wednesday. My schedule is changing starting on Monday, so I won't be able to run in the morning (except maybe on Wednesday, which is generally a very short run after which I don't wash my hair, so I don't need as much time). My original plan was to run out on the streets (and in the park) during my lunch break on Tuesdays and Thursdays (and maybe Wednesdays), quick "shower" in the bathroom at school (using a washcloth), and then wash my hair when I get home. But ... I just saw my schedule for the week, and it looks like I have a learning lunch on Thursday, which means no Thursday lunchtime runs.

Do we think I'm better off:
A) Changing my runs to Monday and Wednesday lunch (and every other Tuesday morning) even though I'm doing my long runs on Sunday and I would then have three non-running days in a row (Thursday, Friday, Saturday).
B) Doing Tuesday lunch and Thursday on the treadmill at home after school, even though that means I'm missing out on studying time, and I might miss some runs if we have after school activities (like this week, when we're having a party Thursday night).
C) None of the above (insert your own suggestion)

Unfortunately, changing my long run to Saturday is not an option (because that's my Sabbath), and I can't run Friday during lunch because I won't have time to wash my hair after school on Friday (and I'm not waiting until after Sunday's run to wash my hair, which would really be the next opportunity).
I'd like to do the treadmill in the morning on Thursdays, but it wakes up other people in the house, so I really can't. 

Any thoughts? Ideas? Other options? I really don't know what my best bet is. My original plan was to treadmill on Tuesday and Thursday nights, but that was before I realized that I would have a long lunch, and I really was never in love with that idea anyway. I kinda really liked the idea of running during lunch, and I'm bummed that this learning lunch is getting in my way.


----------



## Miranda

While it was several minutes off my 5 mile PR (I knew I wasn't going to PR this year), I did finish my 5 mile race tonight 1) Under my goal of 1:02:30 (official time 1:01:28) and 2) 7 seconds faster than last year oddly enough.  I feel a lot fatter and slower this year after so much time off earlier this spring, I did not expect to run faster.  As usual on this course, the last 2 miles killed my time, especially miles 3-4.  There's a lot of uphill there, and I walked more than I would have liked.

I tried out my new Orange Mud Single Barrel pack (I still haven't tried the Double Barrel one).  I wouldn't normally have worn it for this race, but I wanted to try it out before wearing it on a long run.  I had mixed feelings about it.  The pack itself was great, and I couldn't really hear the sloshing since I was wearing headphones.  And like someone else said, I think it did improve my posture slightly... I know I hunch over when I get tired, and I kept hitting myself in the head with the top of the bottle, so I couldn't hunch as much.  But the straps did chafe me a little bit under my arms, even though I was wearing a short sleeve shirt.  The shirt I was wearing was a very soft one and the sleeves were pretty short.  The underside of the sleeves kept getting pulled back through the straps, leaving the strap on my skin in my armpit.  I kept trying to pull the sleeve back through and tighten the strap so that it couldn't slip back, and that worked a bit, but it was still kind of irritated under there.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

SarahDisney said:


> Guys, I have a personal scheduling issue that I'd appreciate some input on.
> 
> Right now, I'm running (generally outdoors) first thing in the morning every Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday, and every other Wednesday. My schedule is changing starting on Monday, so I won't be able to run in the morning (except maybe on Wednesday, which is generally a very short run after which I don't wash my hair, so I don't need as much time). My original plan was to run out on the streets (and in the park) during my lunch break on Tuesdays and Thursdays (and maybe Wednesdays), quick "shower" in the bathroom at school (using a washcloth), and then wash my hair when I get home. But ... I just saw my schedule for the week, and it looks like I have a learning lunch on Thursday, which means no Thursday lunchtime runs.
> 
> Do we think I'm better off:
> A) Changing my runs to Monday and Wednesday lunch (and every other Tuesday morning) even though I'm doing my long runs on Sunday and I would then have three non-running days in a row (Thursday, Friday, Saturday).
> B) Doing Tuesday lunch and Thursday on the treadmill at home after school, even though that means I'm missing out on studying time, and I might miss some runs if we have after school activities (like this week, when we're having a party Thursday night).
> C) None of the above (insert your own suggestion)
> 
> Unfortunately, changing my long run to Saturday is not an option (because that's my Sabbath), and I can't run Friday during lunch because I won't have time to wash my hair after school on Friday (and I'm not waiting until after Sunday's run to wash my hair, which would really be the next opportunity).
> I'd like to do the treadmill in the morning on Thursdays, but it wakes up other people in the house, so I really can't.
> 
> Any thoughts? Ideas? Other options? I really don't know what my best bet is. My original plan was to treadmill on Tuesday and Thursday nights, but that was before I realized that I would have a long lunch, and I really was never in love with that idea anyway. I kinda really liked the idea of running during lunch, and I'm bummed that this learning lunch is getting in my way.



That is a conundrum. I think the default may to get it in when you can. Just spitballing here, but off the top of my head: Perhaps Thursday and Friday can be cross-training with something shorter that doesn't leave you sweaty? (Like yoga or walking even.) The treadmill isn't the most fun, but I read recently that inclined treadmill walking (to get your heart rate up into that zone 2, but without the impact and wear of running) is a popular and effective cross training. Once a week isn't too bad. And if you add that to your other 3 days of running, you might get a lot of benefit from it. Maybe 20 min of stretching or yoga on Friday? You still have the 3 day break from running, but you might be able to get 5 days of some kind of activity each week, and that's pretty good.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

rteetz said:


> How was this race? I thought about running it but never signed up.


It was good! I've done the 10K 3 years in a row now and will likely keep doing it. Running on the field at Miller Park is so cool.


----------



## camaker

Miranda said:


> While it was several minutes off my 5 mile PR (I knew I wasn't going to PR this year), I did finish my 5 mile race tonight 1) Under my goal of 1:02:30 (official time 1:01:28) and 2) 7 seconds faster than last year oddly enough.  I feel a lot fatter and slower this year after so much time off earlier this spring, I did not expect to run faster.  As usual on this course, the last 2 miles killed my time, especially miles 3-4.  There's a lot of uphill there, and I walked more than I would have liked.
> 
> I tried out my new Orange Mud Single Barrel pack (I still haven't tried the Double Barrel one).  I wouldn't normally have worn it for this race, but I wanted to try it out before wearing it on a long run.  I had mixed feelings about it.  The pack itself was great, and I couldn't really hear the sloshing since I was wearing headphones.  And like someone else said, I think it did improve my posture slightly... I know I hunch over when I get tired, and I kept hitting myself in the head with the top of the bottle, so I couldn't hunch as much.  But the straps did chafe me a little bit under my arms, even though I was wearing a short sleeve shirt.  The shirt I was wearing was a very soft one and the sleeves were pretty short.  The underside of the sleeves kept getting pulled back through the straps, leaving the strap on my skin in my armpit.  I kept trying to pull the sleeve back through and tighten the strap so that it couldn't slip back, and that worked a bit, but it was still kind of irritated under there.



Congratulations on beating your goal on the 5 miler!  Your experiences with the hydraquiver are similar to mine, although I bump my headphone band rather than my head against the bottle. If you really like concept, but the straps are chafing you, I'd suggest looking at their Vest Pack versions of the packs. The configuration of the straps is different and the Vest Pack doesn't have that tight underarm strap. They have great customer service, too, so if the hydraquiver isn't too old, they may be able to exchange it for you. Good luck!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Race Report:
Lots of thoughts, so could be long.  So if you are in a hurry, here is the abbreviated version.  Ran the Woodstock 50 miler trail ultra yesterday.  Had a very good race, finished in 11:16.31, some how took fifth in my age group and 44th overall.  It was a challenging and great day!

Now, if you have a minute.  What I learned.  The trail community continues to impress me with an outstanding sense of support and welcome.  Elevation is a nasty, mean and unforgiving reality.  The race was three loops of just under 17 miles.  Each Loop held more elevation gain/loss than all of my last 50 miler.  I need more hill training! 

My hydration and nutrition plan worked well.  Running it multiple times during long runs really made a difference!  But I suck at the transition point between loops, accessing my drop bag, resuppliying, etc.  I added it up and lost 27 minutes in these stops...  I must get my act together here.

Hornets suck!  I got stung towards the beginning of Loop two.  I am allergic, carry an epi-pen.  Last time I was stung I ended up in the hospital.  So once I realized I was stung I panicked, buzzed (see what I did there) down the trail and pulled out my epi-pen.  I was two miles to an aid station, so holding the epi-pen I walked, and then slowly ran.  In the end, I was ok.  Site of the sting got very red and reacted.  But no histamine reaction and I felt fine.  I just decided to take it aid station to aid station and pull out at first signs of a more significant reaction.  Did not happen!  It hurts today though, swollen, red and itchy; got lucky there.

Last thoughts, I am very proud of this run.  There are some things I can do to improve but I left it all out on the trail.  Running in nature (hornets aside) is so rewarding; the people are inspiring, and the atmosphere is awesome.  I am hooked!  I would encourage anyone thinking about a trail run to go for it.  There are races from 5k to 200 miles. From nice trails around a lake to trails up the side of a mountain, and everything between.  If you are interested, do it!

Ok, I will stop now.  I hope everyones races went well this weekend.  Happy Sunday.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Baloo in MI said:


> ...buzzed (see what I did there)...



I DO see what you did there and like it, except I'm confused because I thought bears were sting-proof. 

Congrats on the 50 miler.

I too am allergic and use Epi-pens. One time I had to use them 2 days in a row. You feel like such a drama queen!

I do not think I am brave enough to continue a run after getting stung, so double congrats on that!


----------



## Disney at Heart

@Baloo in MI Congratulations! Finishing a 50 mile race is an amazing feat by itself and doing it under adverse conditions takes such mental stamina!


----------



## Miranda

camaker said:


> Congratulations on beating your goal on the 5 miler!  Your experiences with the hydraquiver are similar to mine, although I bump my headphone band rather than my head against the bottle. If you really like concept, but the straps are chafing you, I'd suggest looking at their Vest Pack versions of the packs. The configuration of the straps is different and the Vest Pack doesn't have that tight underarm strap. They have great customer service, too, so if the hydraquiver isn't too old, they may be able to exchange it for you. Good luck!


It just arrived last week and this was the first time I wore it... the Double Barrel one I got is still brand new with tags on it, but since it was bought in May I figure I'm pretty screwed on any returns.   I really wanted the bottle though instead of the bladder because I thought it would be easier to refill.  I actually didn't chafe where I thought I was chafing... I thought I was chafing in my arm pits but upon examination this morning, it was right at the crease in the front, where shirt coverage shouldn't have been an issue.  I'm hoping it's just an adjustment issue.   Maybe some body glide under my shirt would help too.


----------



## camaker

Miranda said:


> It just arrived last week and this was the first time I wore it... the Double Barrel one I got is still brand new with tags on it, but since it was bought in May I figure I'm pretty screwed on any returns.   I really wanted the bottle though instead of the bladder because I thought it would be easier to refill.  I actually didn't chafe where I thought I was chafing... I thought I was chafing in my arm pits but upon examination this morning, it was right at the crease in the front, where shirt coverage shouldn't have been an issue.  I'm hoping it's just an adjustment issue.   Maybe some body glide under my shirt would help too.



It's probably worth giving them a call, anyway. They're a very small company and seem committed to customer satisfaction. They swapped my Vest Pack 1 out because the bottle fit was too tight. 

The Vest Packs that I'm talking about still use the bottles, too, by the way. Orange Mud has two version of each bottle pack, the hydraquiver single and double barrel with the tight underarm straps and no chest storage, and the single and double bottle Vest Pack 1 and 2 which have front chest storage pockets that move the straps lower on the side to a more comfortable position. No need to go to a bladder unless you really want to. Although I do find their bladder packs super comfortable and easy to use and clean.


----------



## BikeFan

Baloo in MI said:


> Last thoughts, I am very proud of this run.



Sounds like you should be!  You got stung by a hornet and still kept going!?!?  Awesome!  Congratulations on finishing AND getting an age-group top-5 result.


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> I'm not an expert on this (@Keels ) I think knows best on this, but I think it's unlikely that would be a problem.  It appears that they first look at your estimated finish and then see if you have a POT that would liekly support that estimate to determine corral placement.  I really don't think they look at something that closely and throw it out.  I know we are hoping to use a half POT and then estimate a more aggressive marathon finish and see where that lands us.



Select 5:30 (or better) and then enter her PoT. 

You're silo'd based on your estimated time and the slotted based on your PoT. The corrals slide each year based on participants, so what could've been a <5:30 Corral this year could easily be a <5:35 Corral next year.


----------



## TheHamm

I finished my race in 35:37, better than I expected but not as well as I could have. I signed up because it is somewhere my family spends much time, but I didn't know the course as they were slow to put out a map. They let all 1700 people off at the same time and the first half mile we all shuffled forward tripping over each other. It was well after the 1.5 mile mark before I felt I had enough space I wasn't going to be clipped by a stroller. I was pretty pumped as I crossed the 2 mile mark and got a text from my friend in Orlando who talked me into running in the first place. I wondered if there was some sort of way to track runners but then realized the miles were a duct tape line so perhaps not that high tech. We turned down Woodward Ave and I considered dropping out and checking out the restaurant straight ahead I hadn't thought of in the last 10 years. I should have as I spent the last half mile angry the course was along a 3' sidewalk, and I couldn't get around the two speed walkers taking up the width. I considered jumping out into the street, but someone else did as cars started rolling by so I thought I'd be safer just cursing under my breath. I'm glad I did it, but I would not recommend the course to anyone. At least I know I could do <35 another time!

ETA: it seems cruel to put a turtle on the bib!


----------



## Miranda

camaker said:


> It's probably worth giving them a call, anyway. They're a very small company and seem committed to customer satisfaction. They swapped my Vest Pack 1 out because the bottle fit was too tight.
> 
> The Vest Packs that I'm talking about still use the bottles, too, by the way. Orange Mud has two version of each bottle pack, the hydraquiver single and double barrel with the tight underarm straps and no chest storage, and the single and double bottle Vest Pack 1 and 2 which have front chest storage pockets that move the straps lower on the side to a more comfortable position. No need to go to a bladder unless you really want to. Although I do find their bladder packs super comfortable and easy to use and clean.


Oh... hrm, maybe... although those straps across the chest seem like they would be constricting for the... umm... "girls"   I see they recommend the Hydraquiver for larger chested ladies... I am not what I would consider a large chested lady if we're talking about all ladies, but probably in the category of endurance runners I am.

I am not really opposed to bladder packs in general, I just thought the bottles would be easier to refill during a run.


----------



## PrincessMickey

So I ran my 10k this morning. Most of this will be me venting so feel free to skip this if need be. My first 10k in May I finished in 1 hour 22 min. I sucked during June and July due to scheduling but started pushing again in August so I knew I could beat that. I wanted to see how much better I could get for POT for the half in January. I sorta had a goal of 1 hour 15 minutes but really just wanted better than my last. The kids have sports on Saturdays and I work Sundays so I needed something close to home so I figured this one would do. This last week turned into a pretty horrible week, ended up having to work 24 hours of OT all on graveyards, sudden death of a coworker this week, and just an overall stressful week. Got off Saturday morning for my one day off, slept a few hours and forced myself to stay awake the rest of the day so I could get to bed at a decent time. Woke up this morning and it was already pretty warm out, it's September, not supposed to be this hot and I just wasn't feeling it, still exhausted and so many emotions going on but decided to suck it up and go. 

The good: I did it. More walking than I anticipated but I passed people and I wasn't last. 

The bad: It was hot and all in sun. I set my watch for 6.2 miles and went out feeling ok. Walked a bit more than I wanted but I was still doing good. In my mind I was counting down the distance and when my watch said I was done the finish line was still not in sight. At this point, I had given it everything and didn't have much more in me but apparently I still had more to go. A half mile later, mostly walking at this point, I finally crossed the finish line. According to my watch I did 6.71 miles in 1 hour 24 minutes with the 6.2 coming in at 1 hour 17. Official race time was 6.2 in 1 hour 24. To me, that's a big difference and based on how I felt, I trust the watch more unless the nike app is way off and has been off for quite some time. 

I grabbed all my goodies and raced home so I could shower and get to work on time, which I got stuck working yet another hour of OT. So I'm tired and cranky and still annoyed with the whole distance thing. So now I have to decide if I just want to not worry about POT or give it one more shot. There is one last run I can try on Oct 1 which is cutting it close but it's even closer to home and along the same path I typically run so I know the course. 

Grrr, but I did it and am still proud of myself especially under the circumstances of the week, I know I'm super slow but I'm slowly working on getting faster.


----------



## Flossbolna

@LSUlakes I have a race to add to the list:

10/03 - Flossbolna - Nuremberg City Run 6k (42:35 / N/A)

My standard one race per year - and once again I chickened out from running the 10K, so only 6K it is. But I intend to beat my time from last year at least!


----------



## Anisum

I PRed my race this weekend. It wasn't quite as fast as I had hoped to go but the terrain really beat me down the last mile or two. Either way it was a satisfactory race.


----------



## LSUlakes

KathyM2 said:


> I'm a bit of a lurker in these parts,  Thought I'd share though that I'm doing a 10K tonight - called the Pure Protein Night Race...you get a free head lamp in the race kit - which is reason enough to sign up ) Wish me luck!
> 
> I am enjoying reading about all of your running!



Welcome to the thread and hope you had a great race! Looking forward to hearing more about your running and seeing you in some of the QOTD's.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Other this on this forum, who else do you talk to about running?

ATTQOTD: I get asked about running from people at work, friends, and family. Since I have not done much lately the conversation has been short but we do discuss it. I am currently easing my way back into things thanks to @DopeyBadger for his excellent advice! I am looking forward to getting back to the levels I was previously at and hopefully some new PR's in time to come. It's going to be a long journey however. 

Hope everyone that is in the storms path or already had it pass are safe and damage is minimal. Also let us not forget the events that happened on this day many years ago.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other this on this forum, who else do you talk to about running?



Literally anyone who will listen.
I mention running in passing quite a bit in school, because it tends to affect my schedule, but I don't really talk details. The only people that I regularly have conversational about running with are you guys.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Pretty much no one. I talk AT my DH about it but he usually ends up with that glazed look in his eyes.  I read books, chat on here and ask questions and DM Billy other questions.


----------



## FredtheDuck

I finished my first half marathon (The Parks Half Marathon) over the weekend (official time was 2:39:26). I have the full recap in my journal. The TL;DR: I had some stomach trouble but was otherwise proud of the race. I would not, however, recommend it to first time half-marathoners... there is a 2:45:00 time limit and it isn't at all a race atmosphere (felt more like a long run with water stops and a booths/medals at the end).


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: People in my running group and people in the dedicated running threads on a couple of other non-DIS forums I am on.  I also talk at my husband like @Dis5150, but he just kind of smiles and nods.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:  I used to work for the company that is the primary sponsor for the WDW marathon, so was always in the midst of some conversation about running [why I do it, what hurts and doesn't, and why they should run] with colleagues as the race day approached.  In addition, the race shirts initiate impromptu conversation every now and then when I'm out and about.  I actually got the manager of a local food store to take up running and he is running his first marathon in NH in 2 weeks.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Pretty much no one, except I bore my DW with running details. I don't belong to a group, do all my runs alone, and work from home. I will occasionally mention a race on a team call, which is usually met with the chirping of crickets.

This is how you know you talk about running and the RunDisney forum too much (actual conversation):

Me: Even though it's supposed to be my off day, I think I'm going to run today.
DW: Don't make me tell @DopeyBadger.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:


 I find myself wanting to talk about running a lot, but I am also very self-conscious about being "slow," so my sweet hubby hears the bulk of my running-ramblings.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I'll talk about running to anyone who will listen.  And to many who won't.  I've got a few running friends at work, including a couple who have run Disney.  They are fun to talk with.  My wife is not a runner and glazes over when I spend too much time (more than two sentences) on the topic.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  My husband mostly.  And god bless him for enduring all my "so and so on disboards said" conversation tangents.  My father-in-law runs a lot of races with us so we chat a bunch too. 
I'll also admit to going into full sales pitch mode when any of my friends start to think about maybe running or signing up for a race.  I'm sure they all love that


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other this on this forum, who else do you talk to about running?


I have some friends who like running Disney races, a coworker who runs in general and especially Disney races, and the local running community to talk to. I also have several coworkers who don't roll their eyes or leave when I mention running and a very supportive family.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

1) My sister-in-law will talk running all day every day with me and I love her for it!  
2) I have a few local running friends.  They usually sign up for one half marathon a year that we run together, as the race gets closer we talk running a lot more. 
3) One of my best friends (who is running WDW marathon with me) gets lots of running text conversations from me (she lives across the country from me so we can't talk running in person very often)
 4) I have an instagram account devoted to running so there are lots of great running conversations there.


----------



## KathyM2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other this on this forum, who else do you talk to about running?



ATQOTD: When I find out others are runners I talk to them, plus I have my running group at the Running Room (a store here that does free runs twice a week). I generally don't bring it up to people who I don't know well because I don't want to sound braggy about it. (because there are way more serious runners out there than I!!) but once I know people are interested or runners too...then happy to blab all day about it!

My race on Saturday night was ok - my time not great for a 10K - 1:18...slow even for me!! But I blame it on the fact that it was dark out and I was very hesitant. They gave us mandatory to wear headlamps which was cool, but after the turnaround point at 5K there were people going both ways, and when those things were coming towards you they were blinding!!! But all good practice for running in the dark at the Rock N Roll Half in Vegas in November )


----------



## Dis5150

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> 4) I have an instagram account devoted to running so there are lots of great running conversations there


Hey, I follow you! I didn't know that was you!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Dis5150 said:


> Hey, I follow you! I didn't know that was you!


yay!  What's your IG name?


----------



## DVCFan1994

I  talk to my sister most, but we live 1.5 hours apart so we only run together when we are both at our parents house.  She has done PHM twice in the past with me and will do it again in 2018.  I wish I were but promised the DH a ski trip in February, since I'm doing the WDW 10k and marathon in January.  I talk at my husband a lot, as others have said.  He bikes but has no interest in running, so he patiently listens but doesn't have much to say about it.  He is very supportive of my running and that helps.  

I also take a strength class once a week at the place I go to for PT when I need it.  There are many runners there, and that is nice, because I can talk local races/courses with them.  One woman was very excited this morning because she is registering for Boston today  I am hoping to ask one classmate about the 10 miler I am considering for POT at the end of the month.  Coming off the injury a few weeks ago I haven't decided if its a good idea yet, but if it is a hilly course I may decide to just let it go and forget about it.  I don't want to take the chance at reinjuring my calf 2 weeks before my first full, especially because the most I'd expect to move corral wise is one corral.  Based on previous years' corrals I think I'll end up in H with my current POT and I think I could get a time that would move me up to G if all went well.


----------



## Dis5150

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> yay!  What's your IG name?



Very originally, Dis5150!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Dis5150 said:


> Very originally, Dis5150!


Yes of course!  It's hard for me to connect the dots on disboards to IG sometimes!


----------



## tigger536

I ran the craft classic half here in Atlanta on Saturday.  My first time running this one (I won a free entry from the Roadrunner Sports scavenger hunt).  Interesting course through downtown Atlanta neighborhoods.  (It starts in Grant Park, less than 3 miles from where I live so, bonus for being able to sleep in! Moderate elevation for an Atlanta half (around 800) and Monday Night Brewing beer at the finish! It is a runsocial race, too, so most of my running group was there also, which was fun.  I would do this one again. I finished in 2:06:48, a two minute PR!


----------



## michigandergirl

Baloo in MI said:


> Race Report:
> Lots of thoughts, so could be long.  So if you are in a hurry, here is the abbreviated version.  Ran the Woodstock 50 miler trail ultra yesterday.  Had a very good race, finished in 11:16.31, some how took fifth in my age group and 44th overall.  It was a challenging and great day!
> 
> Now, if you have a minute.  What I learned.  The trail community continues to impress me with an outstanding sense of support and welcome.  Elevation is a nasty, mean and unforgiving reality.  The race was three loops of just under 17 miles.  Each Loop held more elevation gain/loss than all of my last 50 miler.  I need more hill training!
> 
> My hydration and nutrition plan worked well.  Running it multiple times during long runs really made a difference!  But I suck at the transition point between loops, accessing my drop bag, resuppliying, etc.  I added it up and lost 27 minutes in these stops...  I must get my act together here.
> 
> Hornets suck!  I got stung towards the beginning of Loop two.  I am allergic, carry an epi-pen.  Last time I was stung I ended up in the hospital.  So once I realized I was stung I panicked, buzzed (see what I did there) down the trail and pulled out my epi-pen.  I was two miles to an aid station, so holding the epi-pen I walked, and then slowly ran.  In the end, I was ok.  Site of the sting got very red and reacted.  But no histamine reaction and I felt fine.  I just decided to take it aid station to aid station and pull out at first signs of a more significant reaction.  Did not happen!  It hurts today though, swollen, red and itchy; got lucky there.
> 
> Last thoughts, I am very proud of this run.  There are some things I can do to improve but I left it all out on the trail.  Running in nature (hornets aside) is so rewarding; the people are inspiring, and the atmosphere is awesome.  I am hooked!  I would encourage anyone thinking about a trail run to go for it.  There are races from 5k to 200 miles. From nice trails around a lake to trails up the side of a mountain, and everything between.  If you are interested, do it!
> 
> Ok, I will stop now.  I hope everyones races went well this weekend.  Happy Sunday.



Congrats @Baloo in MI !! I am so amazed you kept running after being stung!

ATTQOTD: I will talk about running to anyone who will listen as well. DH definitely glazes over after awhile for sure. Really though, my coworkers get the brunt of it - fortunately they are a very supportive and understanding bunch.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I run a weekly 5k in town on Wednesday nights, then hang out in a pub with other runners afterwards... that's where I get most of my run-talking out of my system. Some of them are Disney runners as well but they don't visit this forum.

P.S. I ran a 10k with my eldest son this week to get a POT for him for the half in January. Had his best time in a while at 52 minutes and change so I don't have to worry about that anymore!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  outside of this thread I have a few friends that I talk running at length with regularly.  Otherwise a few people at work.  I have lunch plans with two different co-workers who want to take up running.  I am nervous about this, at best I bore them to death!  My wife tolerates running conversations, but I can tell when I have gone on too long and she has slipped away to her mental happy place!

I also struggle with not wanting to come across as a bragger and not wanting to give bad information.  I have become "the runner" in my work place, but that does not mean I know what I am doing.  I get real worried I will provide poor information.  I Usually land with "go to a local running store and get good shoes, then start slow and low, stop as soon as it is not fun and then build from there".  Then I am asked about GPS watches, and my only response is yeah they make those...


----------



## dmross




----------



## Wendy98

Just checking in as I am on a running break (bad pun intended).  I went to my orthopedic last week and got an MRI last Thursday.  I have a fracture in my sacrum which is why I have been in so much pain.  I was referred to a spine specialist who I saw today.  He went over the MRI and showed me the break--I need visual proof to believe anything.  No running for the next 6 weeks (and no, I didn't get credit for the past 2 weeks of not running) and then we will reevaluate.  I am allowed to basically do anything else except anything that would cause sudden force, like jumping, jump rope, run...I can ride a bike as long as it isn't too painful.

This sucks big time, but I am slowly accepting it.  My fall racing season is over before it began.  No Chicago in October--I will probably take the deferment (and decide later if I want to do it next year).  I will not end the year like this and may try to find a late fall marathon or half.  I still think of doing WDW in January because this is what I do when injured.  I register for races.  It did make me happy to plop my money down for Boston 2018 today.  The last time I had a major injury, I came back with a huge breakthrough and my times dropped.  I tend to eat healthier and I do go crazy with the cross training.  I have gone back to swimming, which I am so, so slow at (and dislike a lot), but I get a semi-decent workout.  I eat a lot less when not running regularly and have lost 4-5 lbs. since being injured.  It is a struggle to get enough calories because I am not hungry like I am when running.  I will inflate my bike tires this weekend!

I am feeling SO much better than I was 2 weeks ago, so something must be healing.  The week I got injured, we had a "meet the teacher" night at the elementary school.  It was humiliating the way I was walking and I was ready to cry I was in so much pain.  I can walk now without the noticeable limp.  My poor dog has been so sad in the morning since I normally walk her to the bus stop and haven't been able to do it.

I had originally gone to the chiropractor.  This was new for me, and it was the biggest waste of time and money--never again.  He tried to "realign my misaligned hips".  OMG, did that hurt.  I hope he didn't make this worse.  I would leave feeling worse than when I started.  After 4 visits, I knew I wanted an MRI to make sure nothing was broken.  The spine doctor also is ordering a bone density test (it has a specific name, but I can't remember it) because of my history of stress fractures.  

I will try to pop in and contribute occasionally.  I hope all you with upcoming races, kick butt!


----------



## Miranda

It's time to break out the Tracer360 again!  I hope my batteries aren't dead!  Our weeknight runs with my running group are at 6pm, and by the time we get near 7, it's starting to get pretty dusky out now, so we've been asked to start wearing our reflective vests.  Headlamps not necessary quite yet, but won't be too long!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I talk to my dad some and my husband is very kind in listening to what the question of the day is here, etc but I try not to talk too much about it because I know it's not interesting to him. I am known as the "running girl" in our circle of friends so I get asked a question or two occasionally but that is yet another reason I love coming here!

@Wendy98 - so sorry to hear about your injury! I hope the next six weeks go  really quickly for you!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Good luck @Wendy98 with your recovery!  It sounds like you're making the best of it with cross training and healthy eating, but I know that is so so tough!


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other this on this forum, who else do you talk to about running?


I have a good friend who also runs and she gets most of it. She lives about 3 hrs away so we rarely run together unless we pick out a race to run. 
I have a few local friends who have started running a bit more and we talk about it occasionally but it seems like they're intimidated to talk to me about it and I wish I knew how to get past that. 
Other than that my husband and co-workers hear a lot just from casual conversations.



Wendy98 said:


> Just checking in as I am on a running break (bad pun intended).  I went to my orthopedic last week and got an MRI last Thursday.  I have a fracture in my sacrum which is why I have been in so much pain.  I was referred to a spine specialist who I saw today.  He went over the MRI and showed me the break--I need visual proof to believe anything.  No running for the next 6 weeks (and no, I didn't get credit for the past 2 weeks of not running) and then we will reevaluate.  I am allowed to basically do anything else except anything that would cause sudden force, like jumping, jump rope, run...I can ride a bike as long as it isn't too painful.
> 
> This sucks big time, but I am slowly accepting it.  My fall racing season is over before it began.  No Chicago in October--I will probably take the deferment (and decide later if I want to do it next year).  I will not end the year like this and may try to find a late fall marathon or half.  I still think of doing WDW in January because this is what I do when injured.  I register for races.  It did make me happy to plop my money down for Boston 2018 today.  The last time I had a major injury, I came back with a huge breakthrough and my times dropped.  I tend to eat healthier and I do go crazy with the cross training.  I have gone back to swimming, which I am so, so slow at (and dislike a lot), but I get a semi-decent workout.  I eat a lot less when not running regularly and have lost 4-5 lbs. since being injured.  It is a struggle to get enough calories because I am not hungry like I am when running.  I will inflate my bike tires this weekend!
> 
> I am feeling SO much better than I was 2 weeks ago, so something must be healing.  The week I got injured, we had a "meet the teacher" night at the elementary school.  It was humiliating the way I was walking and I was ready to cry I was in so much pain.  I can walk now without the noticeable limp.  My poor dog has been so sad in the morning since I normally walk her to the bus stop and haven't been able to do it.
> 
> I had originally gone to the chiropractor.  This was new for me, and it was the biggest waste of time and money--never again.  He tried to "realign my misaligned hips".  OMG, did that hurt.  I hope he didn't make this worse.  I would leave feeling worse than when I started.  After 4 visits, I knew I wanted an MRI to make sure nothing was broken.  The spine doctor also is ordering a bone density test (it has a specific name, but I can't remember it) because of my history of stress fractures.
> 
> I will try to pop in and contribute occasionally.  I hope all you with upcoming races, kick butt!


Glad you finally got some answers. Here's to hoping you come back stronger than ever!


----------



## pixarmom

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  My husband mostly.  And god bless him for enduring all my "so and so on disboards said" conversation tangents.



This!  And my fellow cross country coaches - but that's in just little pieces because we have SO MANY kids running this year.   @mateojr's first meet of the season is on Wednesday!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

How's our Florida folks?


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other this on this forum, who else do you talk to about running?



My coach and my running spouse, mostly. Some of the people in my running and tri groups too. Anyone but my wife, really. 



Chasing Dopey said:


> How's our Florida folks?



My in-laws tell me no damage at our house except the large sections of our fence that blew over. Could've been a lot worse.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Wendy98 said:


> Just checking in as I am on a running break (bad pun intended).  I went to my orthopedic last week and got an MRI last Thursday.  I have a fracture in my sacrum which is why I have been in so much pain.  I was referred to a spine specialist who I saw today.  He went over the MRI and showed me the break--I need visual proof to believe anything.  No running for the next 6 weeks (and no, I didn't get credit for the past 2 weeks of not running) and then we will reevaluate.  I am allowed to basically do anything else except anything that would cause sudden force, like jumping, jump rope, run...I can ride a bike as long as it isn't too painful.
> 
> This sucks big time, but I am slowly accepting it.  My fall racing season is over before it began.  No Chicago in October--I will probably take the deferment (and decide later if I want to do it next year).  I will not end the year like this and may try to find a late fall marathon or half.  I still think of doing WDW in January because this is what I do when injured.  I register for races.  It did make me happy to plop my money down for Boston 2018 today.  The last time I had a major injury, I came back with a huge breakthrough and my times dropped.  I tend to eat healthier and I do go crazy with the cross training.  I have gone back to swimming, which I am so, so slow at (and dislike a lot), but I get a semi-decent workout.  I eat a lot less when not running regularly and have lost 4-5 lbs. since being injured.  It is a struggle to get enough calories because I am not hungry like I am when running.  I will inflate my bike tires this weekend!
> 
> I am feeling SO much better than I was 2 weeks ago, so something must be healing.  The week I got injured, we had a "meet the teacher" night at the elementary school.  It was humiliating the way I was walking and I was ready to cry I was in so much pain.  I can walk now without the noticeable limp.  My poor dog has been so sad in the morning since I normally walk her to the bus stop and haven't been able to do it.
> 
> I had originally gone to the chiropractor.  This was new for me, and it was the biggest waste of time and money--never again.  He tried to "realign my misaligned hips".  OMG, did that hurt.  I hope he didn't make this worse.  I would leave feeling worse than when I started.  After 4 visits, I knew I wanted an MRI to make sure nothing was broken.  The spine doctor also is ordering a bone density test (it has a specific name, but I can't remember it) because of my history of stress fractures.
> 
> I will try to pop in and contribute occasionally.  I hope all you with upcoming races, kick butt!



Wishing you the best outcome!


----------



## Disney at Heart

ATTQOTD: I only talk to DH about running, and even then, minimally. He is so much more advanced/ faster than me! I tell him my pace after each run and if it was easy or hard. But at least I have someone to ask if I have a question.

@roxymama I also do the "so and so on disboards said" to my DH.

@Baloo in MI Like you, I don't want to sound "braggy" or bore my friends since most of them don't care and don't understand why a sexigenarian would even want to do something so foolish as run! (I kind of like that term - sexigenarian!)

@Wendy98 So sorry to hear about your injury. Prayers for fast healing.



pixarmom said:


> @mateojr's first meet of the season is on Wednesday!



@mateojr Good luck on your first meet! Run fast, run free!

@FFigawi @PrincessV @SunDial @Dis_Yoda @KateP85 and any other Florida people, I hope your clean up is simple and quick and your lives are back to normal soon. 
Also, @LindseyJo22 @OldSlowGoofyGuy @tigger356 and other GA and SC people. I hope your day today was as uneventful as mine was in NE Georgia. We had all day rain and some wind, but only small limbs, leaves, and pine cones down to clean up tomorrow.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD:  Unfortunately for you all, I don't have many, if any, running friends.  My wife listens but gets glassy eyes.  I also do the "such and such said this on the DIS".  I follow a few people on Strava not from the DIS.  I've got a few co-workers who run but most don't like to get into the nitty gritty like I do.  Essentially anyone willing to listen to me ramble on and on and on...


----------



## mrsg00fy

Wendy98 said:


> Just checking in as I am on a running break (bad pun intended).  I went to my orthopedic last week and got an MRI last Thursday.  I have a fracture in my sacrum which is why I have been in so much pain.  I was referred to a spine specialist who I saw today.  He went over the MRI and showed me the break--I need visual proof to believe anything.  No running for the next 6 weeks (and no, I didn't get credit for the past 2 weeks of not running) and then we will reevaluate.  I am allowed to basically do anything else except anything that would cause sudden force, like jumping, jump rope, run...I can ride a bike as long as it isn't too painful.
> 
> This sucks big time, but I am slowly accepting it.  My fall racing season is over before it began.  No Chicago in October--I will probably take the deferment (and decide later if I want to do it next year).  I will not end the year like this and may try to find a late fall marathon or half.  I still think of doing WDW in January because this is what I do when injured.  I register for races.  It did make me happy to plop my money down for Boston 2018 today.  The last time I had a major injury, I came back with a huge breakthrough and my times dropped.  I tend to eat healthier and I do go crazy with the cross training.  I have gone back to swimming, which I am so, so slow at (and dislike a lot), but I get a semi-decent workout.  I eat a lot less when not running regularly and have lost 4-5 lbs. since being injured.  It is a struggle to get enough calories because I am not hungry like I am when running.  I will inflate my bike tires this weekend!
> 
> I am feeling SO much better than I was 2 weeks ago, so something must be healing.  The week I got injured, we had a "meet the teacher" night at the elementary school.  It was humiliating the way I was walking and I was ready to cry I was in so much pain.  I can walk now without the noticeable limp.  My poor dog has been so sad in the morning since I normally walk her to the bus stop and haven't been able to do it.
> 
> I had originally gone to the chiropractor.  This was new for me, and it was the biggest waste of time and money--never again.  He tried to "realign my misaligned hips".  OMG, did that hurt.  I hope he didn't make this worse.  I would leave feeling worse than when I started.  After 4 visits, I knew I wanted an MRI to make sure nothing was broken.  The spine doctor also is ordering a bone density test (it has a specific name, but I can't remember it) because of my history of stress fractures.
> 
> I will try to pop in and contribute occasionally.  I hope all you with upcoming races, kick butt!



Best wishes for a good outcome.


----------



## mrsg00fy

DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD:  Unfortunately for you all, I don't have many, if any, running friends.  My wife listens but gets glassy eyes.  I also do the "such and such said this on the DIS".  I follow a few people on Strava not from the DIS.  I've got a few co-workers who run but most don't like to get into the nitty gritty like I do.  Essentially anyone willing to listen to me ramble on and on and on...



Just know that your "rambling on and on" is beneficial to many.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other this on this forum, who else do you talk to about running?


My family mostly. Nobody else I know really runs. My family only will talk about it because I do it.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD a couple of my work colleagues run and from time to time we will talk about what we did on the weekend, but nothing more than that. Mrs McN gets all eye rollsie whrn I talk running so don't bore her with the details. I'm happy and fulfilled with the conversations we have right here, couldn't wish for anything more. I am also on Strava and like seeing what other DISers are doing (over 150 of us now in the club) though sometimes it is hard figuring out who is who!

@Wendy98 wishing you a speedy recovery - at least you now know what the problem is and know what you can and can't do to help it heal.


----------



## JClimacus

@LSUlakes you can put me down for a 3:40 goal for the Wineglass Marathon. I've been trying to crack it for two years now. I've had a good training cycle and I'm feeling better right now than I have for my last few attempts, and the Wineglass is a fast course, so I think I have a decent chance at it. At the 10k this last Sunday, I didn't look at my watch and just ran what felt like a good comfortable marathon pace, which turned out to be an 8:15 pace when I checked after the finish (I need an 8:23 pace for a 3:40). My plan is to stick with the 3:40 pace group and see how things go...


----------



## JClimacus

Wendy98 said:


> Just checking in as I am on a running break (bad pun intended).  I went to my orthopedic last week and got an MRI last Thursday.  I have a fracture in my sacrum which is why I have been in so much pain...



I was injured for a good part of 2016 and I feel for you. Wishing you a speedy recovery and go crazy with the cross training!


----------



## Anisum

I was discussing PoT submission at runDisney races with a friend and they generally put the next time up from what they actually ran when submitting their PoT. So if they had a 10 miler at an 11:30 pace (1:55:00 finish) they would put 5:10 as their estimated marathon finish time (as opposed to 5:20 which would be correct since their time is 5:22) and/or 2:20 for their half marathon finish (even though their McMillan time would be 2:33). I was always under the impression that if Disney found your time to be inaccurate they would throw you in the last corral so doing this could be dangerous if they checked your time. Their counter argument was that runDisney never mentions on their website that you should adjust your time to match the distance you're running so they could go as far as to put a 5:00 marathon since 5:01:00 is the corresponding estimated finish listed on the website for an 11:30 pace.

Obviously trying to be seeded in the correct corral is important. That's certainly not something to argue but it got me wondering if someone unknowingly puts in an incorrect estimate on the faster end (which is not unheard of, another friend did so for the Princess half this year because she was new to running and didn't know how to correctly estimate pace) for a race and runDisney catches it, would they let it slide if it was a smaller amount such as a 5:10 for what should be a 5:22 estimated finish or would that person be placed in the last corral or would that person be placed in the correct corral?

On the one hand, I think knowingly mis-estimating is wrong but if it's an honest mistake does someone who can run an 11:30 deserve to be put in a corral that would be a 15:00-16:00min/mi pace? Isn't that almost more dangerous?


----------



## jmasgat

Wendy98 said:


> Just checking in as I am on a running break (bad pun intended).  I went to my orthopedic last week and got an MRI last Thursday.  I have a fracture in my sacrum which is why I have been in so much pain.......



Wow! Major bummer.  But you sound like you are mentally in a good place--and maybe you could teach me about this "eating less" thing! 

I hear you about the pool.  I've been doing some water workouts--I have a flotation belt and do deep water running, along with some other swim workouts.  It's just not the same, though.

Sending speedy healing thoughts your way (and why is the answer to any type of sprain, strain, or fracture (stress or otherwise) to give it 6-8 weeks of rest?!)


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Lets discuss our speed work routines today! What does your workout consist of? What kind of distance do you cover, do you warm up a mile or by time, do you do the same workout or various types? Do you like it or hate it... anything else you would like to mention about it?

ATTQOTD: Speed work out sessions in the past have been long type runs with pick-ups in them. I had left out the 1/4 milers as my focus was on distance. That thinking may not necessarily be correct but it was what I was doing. I am thinking as I am working towards getting back into shape that I may revisit the 1/4 repeats to help with finding speed once I get back into a nice groove. I generally dislike speed work because its hard, but I also like them because I know those workouts will make me a better runner in both the short and long term. I am very happy these days with getting some consistency back to running and look forward to all the challenges coming my way.


----------



## Ariel484

@Wendy98 really sorry to hear about your injury...I totally relate to signing up for races while injured (that was me last year, ended up doing 4 Disney race weekends over the course of 7 months once I was healed ).  And chiropractors TERRIFY me.  I went to one in college after hurting my back and it was traumatizing...never again! I hope you continue to see improvement!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Speed work?  What's that?  

My usual idea of speed work is generally to try and run my weekday runs a little faster.  Strava tells me in the analysis screen that they are basically tempo runs, although it also tells me a lot of my long run is a tempo run, too.   I don't have a very good recent race result to put in for it, though, so I feel like it's a little bit off in its analysis... there's no 5 mile option to put in my race from last weekend, so I only have the 10K from the end of July when I was just coming back from my back/sciatic nerve injury and ran like a 1:22 for 10K.  Based on recent long runs, I'm at probably 1:17-ish shape right now for a 10K race.

My running group does occasionally do track workouts.  We did one a few weeks ago, and we were supposed to do one last week, but it was canceled due to thunderstorms.  We will have one more I think in a couple weeks.


Re: chiropractors... they terrify me in general, too, but I go to one monthly for maintenance adjustments after seeing him several times a week for a few months to get me through a situation where I threw my back out a few years ago. The thing I like about the chiropractor that I go to is that their default mode of treatment is an adjuster machine, not manual adjustments.  It's a little wand hooked up to a computer that taps really fast and it detects movements under it so that it can adjust the force that it's using and stop when it detects the right amount of movement.  I love it, and he also does a lot of muscle work around my spine too after he does the spinal adjustment pass.  The drop table and the idea of someone manually cracking my back terrifies me, but I'm perfectly fine letting the computer do it.   They do offer all the traditional adjustment stuff as well like the drop table if people want it or they think they would benefit from it, but I've always just been good with the machine.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss our speed work routines today! What does your workout consist of? What kind of distance do you cover, do you warm up a mile or by time, do you do the same workout or various types? Do you like it or hate it... anything else you would like to mention about it?


Right now it includes whatever @DopeyBadger tells me to do in my plan.  I like intervals 0.25 mi with 1 min slow to rest in between mostly because I get to go faster than I would be able to maintain for long periods and then catch my breath. I feel very speedy.


----------



## roxymama

@Wendy98 You are a really strong and dedicated person and I have no doubt that you will crush all your cross training.  I'm sorry you have to deal with this injury but I'll keep thinking happy thoughts for you!
(cue someone talking you into being a triathlete after all this swimming)

ATTQOTD: I'm going to just steal @Anisum answer. Whatever coach @DopeyBadger tells me to do!  I've been way more focused on adding distance the last year+ than getting faster, so I still have mostly endurance building strategies at play.  Which actually do result in getting lil bit faster (bonus.) When I do have a workout that requires speed, there's always a warmp up and cool down at a pace even "easier" than my easy pace.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I enjoy speed work most of the time.  The last couple of years I would do them on the track, and it got to the point it would drive me a little crazy.  To break it up, I would do the warmups and cool down laps backwards on the track.  This year, I have been doing them on the streets, and been working ok so far.  I try to do 1.5 miles for warm up and cool downs.  Sometimes I will cut the cool down short based on time.

I follow the Hanson's plan, and the speed work lasts until 8 weeks to go or so, and the speed work I have been building up to has been by time, but has changed over to distance repeats.  Today was a set of 10x400s, and next week starts the 800s....

Based on my hoped for goal marathon time, Hanson's plan gives me a pace goal for what my speed work should be.  I usually set my watch to warn me when I am 2 seconds faster or 5 seconds slower than goal pace for that workout.   However, most of the time, I try to be right on the edge of the faster time, since I can slow up slightly on pace, than try to speed up to get back in range.  So my watch tends to go off all the time during speed work.  I like that the slow down warning tones last two notes are different than the last two notes on the speed up warning. 

In the past, I usually tried to run my intervals as fast as possible, and a couple of times I strained my hammy near the end of the training cycle and suffered in some races due to the injury.   Following the plan last year, I didn't get injured from speed work, and had a pretty successful race season.


----------



## Chaitali

I generally have one speed work session per week and I've been doing it on the treadmill at the gym.  It's short intervals right now (1-2 minutes).  I'm also trying to stick with 80/20 ratio of easy running to harder running so I add in however many minutes of hard running I need to get to 20% in to my long run.  So this past week, it was a 2 hour long run but I tried to run hard during miles 5 and 7 for about 30 minutes of hard running.


----------



## Miranda

I feel like I've had a shoe upgrade experience the past week!   I finally ordered a new pair of shoes, even though my most recent last couple pairs are not on their deathbeds quite yet (227.5 and 180.4 miles).  They were getting old though and I was ready for a change visually.  

I have mentioned in the past, I went on a shoe search in fall 2014 to spring 2015 trying to find shoes that worked for me.  I tried some Brooks, some New Balance, some Hoka, some Asics.  None of them were quite right, then I decided to try Altra because I liked the idea of the high cushioning like Hoka, but my problem with the Hokas was that I have a wide foot, and the footbed was way too narrow.  At that time, spring 2015, Altra was getting ready to release 1.5 models of some of their shoes (Olympus trail shoes and Paradigm road shoes) and I scored a great deal on a pair of the original Olympus version.  Even though they are/were trail shoes, the earlier versions were advertised as being good for road or hard trails.  They weren't quite as rugged looking in the treads as the current versions.  So I got pair on a good clearance sale from Running Warehouse, like $54 for $130 shoes.  I ended up liking how they felt, and at the time everyone still had a lot of pairs of them on clearance, so I got 3 more pairs of them... $65 for a pair of purple ones and then $29.95 (!!) each for 2 more pairs of the first gray I got.   So, I have been working through those 4 pairs of shoes for almost 2.5 years now!  The purple ones are the ones with 227.5 and reaching EOL, and the last pair of gray ones is the other one.

I upgraded myself to some Paradigm 3.0's last week and they are super comfy!  They feel really light too compared to my old Olympus, and visually they look more modern/sleek.   I got some Escalate's for casual wear shoes as well, and now my old Olympus all look so clunky.  The Escalate's are REALLY comfy, but they are not a good shoe for me to run in, I prefer the higher cushion.


----------



## Dis5150

Anisum said:


> I was discussing PoT submission at runDisney races with a friend and they generally put the next time up from what they actually ran when submitting their PoT. So if they had a 10 miler at an 11:30 pace (1:55:00 finish) they would put 5:10 as their estimated marathon finish time (as opposed to 5:20 which would be correct since their time is 5:22) and/or 2:20 for their half marathon finish (even though their McMillan time would be 2:33). I was always under the impression that if Disney found your time to be inaccurate they would throw you in the last corral so doing this could be dangerous if they checked your time. Their counter argument was that runDisney never mentions on their website that you should adjust your time to match the distance you're running so they could go as far as to put a 5:00 marathon since 5:01:00 is the corresponding estimated finish listed on the website for an 11:30 pace.
> 
> Obviously trying to be seeded in the correct corral is important. That's certainly not something to argue but it got me wondering if someone unknowingly puts in an incorrect estimate on the faster end (which is not unheard of, another friend did so for the Princess half this year because she was new to running and didn't know how to correctly estimate pace) for a race and runDisney catches it, would they let it slide if it was a smaller amount such as a 5:10 for what should be a 5:22 estimated finish or would that person be placed in the last corral or would that person be placed in the correct corral?
> 
> On the one hand, I think knowingly mis-estimating is wrong but if it's an honest mistake does someone who can run an 11:30 deserve to be put in a corral that would be a 15:00-16:00min/mi pace? Isn't that almost more dangerous?



Your post made me go check my registration and I noticed this line:

"Proof of time information below must equate to Marathon Finish Time above"

It is in between where you select your estimated finish time and where you put your POT. Don't know if they actually check or not though.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss our speed work routines today! What does your workout consist of? What kind of distance do you cover, do you warm up a mile or by time, do you do the same workout or various types? Do you like it or hate it... anything else you would like to mention about it?



ATTQOTD:  How much time you got because I could go on for hours about training theory?  

First and foremost is determining what the goal race is.  The speed work done should be specific to the necessary physical needs for race day.  As well, as the race gets closer and closer the rule of specificity comes into play and the pacing should get closer and closer to goal race pace.  For example,

Someone is training for a goal marathon race.  During the training block about 16-8 weeks from race day, it's usually beneficial to do 5k/10k paced speed work.  Then as race day approaches and you get within 8-0 weeks the plan switches to HM Tempo pace.  This is the rule of specificity at play.  As the race gets closer, bring the pacing tighter to what's actually going to be used on race day.  What is less useful is using a pacing scheme that won't be terribly helpful on race day.  Therefore, if you're training for a marathon, then in the 8-0 week block you should probably not devote a few weeks to mile pace workouts.  Sure they'll help the VO2max aspect of your running performance, but come race day it won't be as useful as paces closer to goal pace.

Once you know what type of speed work you want to do, then it comes down to designing it appropriately. 

I first choose my pacing for the workouts based on current fitness.  I find this to be a really important part of speed workouts.  With endurance workouts (easy pace, long run pace, and marathon tempo) you can get away with choosing a slightly faster pace than current fitness pace (like 1-2%), but I still stick to current fitness.  But with speed work, you'll likely set yourself up for workouts that don't work the desired physical benefit.  See the table below for a visual representation:



Too fast of a pacing scheme and what was suppose to be 3k current fitness pacing you might be attempting 10k type workouts with.  Can you survive the training?  Sure, it's possible.  But it won't yield the benefits you desire when you run it too fast.  Each of the different areas of the spectrum of pacing come with them a different scheme to work on them.

Now before every speed workout is a necessary warm-up.  This is because the warm-ups are key for anything faster than "long run" pace which includes HM Tempo, CV, and Tempo. Essentially, there are two main pathways for the body to use oxygen to produce energy. The aerobic pathway is mostly used in slower running. The closer you get to the point where it becomes harder to breathe (Ventilatory Threshold) the more you use the anaerobic pathway. The aerobic pathway is more efficient and faster at creating energy, whereas the body uses anaerobic when the aerobic can't keep up (because you're going too fast).

The most interesting part between the aerobic and anaerobic pathway is that even though the aerobic is used mostly during slow running it takes about 6 minutes of running before it can be used. This means for the first 6 minutes we're stuck with the slow, inefficient anaerobic pathway. So if you don't do a warm-up, and you're running faster than "long run" pace you push the anaerobic pathway too hard. This creates a deficit in energy within the first 6 minutes that becomes harder to overcome. As this deficit starts to catch up with you in later miles, it causes our running form to suffer.  So in general, I do a minimum of 6 minutes of WU and CD, but usually I end up with something in the range of 30-50 minutes because I use the WU/CD as a means to build the mileage for the week.

Once you've got which type of pace and what the pace is, then it comes down to designing the workout.  As I said earlier, each of the different paces have different manipulations of key variables of speed workouts.

1) Distance/Duration of Run
2) Distance/Duration of Rest
3) Frequency of Run/Rest
4) Total distance/duration of run

For example, if the goal were to get better at 5k/10k racing and I chose to do mile paced workouts.  I've also chosen a mile pace based on current fitness.  Now, I choose to run 4x200m w/ 200m RI + 6x400m w/ 400m RI + 4x200m w/ 200m RI.  The 200m run will take roughly 39 seconds.  The 200m RI is roughly 80-100 seconds.  The 400m run will take roughly 80 seconds and the 400m RI roughly 160-200 seconds.  What you'll notice is that the ratio of run to rest is about 1:2.  So you spend more time recovering from the run portion than actual time spent running.  The goal of this pace is neuromuscular benefits.  So the duration of the pace stays below the VO2max window (which occurs around 90-120 minutes of sustained running at mile pace) and works primarily cadence, power and mental connections.  If someone were to approach me with a similar designed speed workout but were slower, the first thing I'd do is figure out how far that person can run at current mile pace in about 40-60 seconds.  This would determine the distance of the run portion.  In total, the duration of the running portion for a mile paced workout should stay around 15-20 minutes.

Now the next step is determining what to do the next week.  How do you build off that 4x200+6x400+4x200 workout?  You don't want to mess with the run:ratio too much on a mile pace workout, nor the distance/duration.  So the key aspect to manipulate is the frequency.  So maybe in the following three weeks you do 4x200+6x400+4x200 then 4x200+8x400+4x200 then 2x200+10x400+2x200 then 12x400.  The total duration of the run workout is nearly the same, but you're making the workout progressively harder.  In general, most adaptations do best with three week cycles.  So build, build, build, and then recover, and then take to a new level or structure.

So mile is 1:2 ratio, what about other workouts?

VO2max pacing (which is around 3k) is usually 1:1 or 1:0.75 run/rest.  The key factor with these workouts is the 2 minute threshold.  Once you get past the 2 minute mark, you're actually starting to work the VO2max adaptations.  You'll know it.  Because 0-2 minutes is "relatively" easy.  But once you hit that 110 seconds to 120 seconds things change and it gets much much tougher.  You can manipulate the intervals or duration on this one.  Don't do more than 5 minutes of continuous running at 3k pacing though as you start to push the system too hard.  An example of this workout might be a 2x4 min w/ 3 min rest + 3x3 min w/ 2 min rest + 2x2 min w/ 1 min rest OR a workout like 5x1200 w/ 3 min rest (contingent upon 3k pacing at 1200m is less than 5 total minutes).  These run durations total about 20-30 minutes.

Critical Velocity pacing is a hard pace to nail 100% from a scheduling standpoint. In theory, if we nail the pacing then the pace should work on VO2max (max speed) and Lactate Threshold (point of no return fatigue) simultaneously. Based on my reading this value is roughly 1-2% faster than your estimated LT.  I try to stick with a 1:1 to 4:1 run:rest ratio.  A key aspect is keeping the duration of the run portion to about 20-35 minutes but also in the area of 5-9% of total weekly mileage.  Don't do more than about 5-7 minutes sustained at this pace.

Threshold pacing (which is around 60 min race pace) is usually 6:1 to 8:1 run:rest.  These are super easy to run too fast.  But that completely defeats the purpose.  Sticking tight to the goal window is super critical with these.  Total duration is around 35-45 minutes of running.

I also do 5k interval speed workouts, 10k intervals, HM intervals.  It all depends on the type of "A" race I'm shooting for.  A HM Tempo might be a 6x1 mile with 0.25 RI or a 3x2 mile with 0.5 mile RI or a 2x3 mile with a 1 mile RI.  A 10k workout might be a Ladder (400, 800, 400, 800, 1000, 800, 400, 800, 400) with 1 min RI.  I've been ending some of my 10k workouts with mile pace workouts to maintain some of the gains I made in the spring.  Like a 8x800 at 10k with 45 sec RI and 4x200 at mile with 100 sec RI.

At the end of the day, there is one main key to speed workouts.  Finish them as fast as you started.  If you do a 8x1000 with a goal run duration of 4:00 minutes, then you want the first and eighth interval to be around 4:00.  You don't want the first at 3:50 and the last at 4:20, or the first at 4:00 and the last at 4:30.  When you fade in a workout, it's a sign that it was too much.  It means you need to reevaluate the training to find out whats wrong.  Is it the pace, the duration maintained at the pace, the RI, the frequency?  When the fade occurs it means you're not working the beneficial adaptation you're looking for and more importantly you are significantly increasing the likelihood of injury because your running form will become sloppier.

As for likes and dislikes.  I used to always hate 5k paced workouts.  They were hard and not terribly fun for me.  When I did Daniels mile paced workouts I loved them.  They scared the living daylights out of me, but I had fun doing them.  The 3k pacing is literally the hardest workouts I have ever done.  I don't think I successfully completed many of those (but Daniels warns this in his book).  I've been doing a lot of CV speed workouts and more recently transitioned to more HM Tempo workouts as marathon race day approaches.  I enjoy both of these (CV=10k for me just by happenstance) as they generally feel relatively comfortable compared to the lung busting 3k/5k workouts.



ETA: I also choose to do all of my speed workouts on the road.  I do them on a flat loop for anything faster than 10k pacing and with HM Tempo I do some hills.  My idea behind that is I race on the road therefore I should do a majority of the speed workouts on one.  The track can certainly be more forgiving and actually make you slightly faster based on the spring back of the track surface.  Key thing to remember with very short speed intervals and the road is that GPS isn't quite good enough to accurately measure it.  So I usually pre-map out a segment of road for 200m/400m intervals and use man-made objects on the map as markers for start and finish.  Then I hit my lap button.  This provides a huge level of reproducibility from one split to the next.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss our speed work routines today! What does your workout consist of? What kind of distance do you cover, do you warm up a mile or by time, do you do the same workout or various types? Do you like it or hate it... anything else you would like to mention about it?



I do two kinds of speed work - ladders and fartleks/pick-ups. My ladders are like this:

1 min on/1 min off
2 on/1 off
3 on/1 off
4 on/1 off
and back down, where on is 8/9 on the perceived effort scale (faster than 5k pace; HR in zone 4+) and off is easy jogging. I like doing them by effort and/or HR because pace isn't always easy to hit when it's hot and humid. The key is to hit the same effort each of the 7 intervals and not blow yourself out on the way up the ladder. The 1 minute interval at the end should be the same effort and pace as the first one. It's not an easy workout, but it's good for me so I suffer through it.

The pick-ups are a bit more enjoyable. I do them mostly as 30 seconds of HARD effort every 5 minutes during a moderate training run before returning to the pace I was on before. No slacking off and dropping below steady run pace. 

For both of these workouts, I warm up a mile or so beforehand. Sprinting on cold legs is asking for injury.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I do not do a lot of speed work, because when I do, I tend to end up injured.  But, I've found this cycle I am tolerating it a put more, I am guessing because I am doing way more miles in general, so the speed work is a lower percentage of my overall week and therefore I tolerate it better.  My main speed work is fartleks, but one workout I do occasionally is a pyramid workout I had as part of training plan last fall.  It is 10 steps ( counting only one foot) at a hard (5k or faster) pace, then 10 steps easy, 20 steps hard, 20 steps easy, and so on until I reach 100 steps hard, 100 steps easy, at which point it reverses, going down, 90/90, 80/80 etc.  When I first saw this workout on the plan last fall it seemed awful, but I liked it, and now dow it probably once a week every other week in the middle of a mid distance run.   Other days, I use it on easyish runs when I am on my way home.  My route always ends with a mile gradual up hill on the way home, some days that is tough - it can feel never ending, and I find if I do the routine from 10/10 to 50/50 it gets me up the hill quicker but without it being a super hard effort.   

@Wendy98 sorry to hear about the injury.  Having had to cancel races in the past for injury I now it sucks, but it sounds like you have a solid plan to maintain your fitness and plans to jump back in when ready.  I hope your recovery goes well!


----------



## raging fire

Dis5150 said:


> Your post made me go check my registration and I noticed this line:
> 
> "Proof of time information below must equate to Marathon Finish Time above"
> 
> It is in between where you select your estimated finish time and where you put your POT. Don't know if they actually check or not though.



There has to be some wiggle room allowed. If you used a marathon as POT for a half, your expected finish time would be faster than half the marathon time. Also, I think the majority of runners aim to improve their time from race to race, so slightly faster predictions must be common.

I don't think you need to be worried about being placed in the last corral if your estimate isn't exact. I don't know if Disney would err towards putting you in the corral that matches your POT or giving you the corral that matches what you asked for. I would guess they would only throw out your POT entirely if your estimate wasn't plausible, like a POT at a 12 min/mile pace with an estimate of a 8 min/mile finish.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@Wendy98 - we hope for a full and speedy recovery for you.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DW update:  she's home, and taking a nap.  It appears her surgery this morning for her knee was successful.  We hope that this ends a chapter, and begins another, where she achieves her goal of running a half marathon.  15 Wine and Dine, 16 Wine and Dine, and 17 Hershey have all been denied for various reasons.  Once she gets back to running a little, she'll head over to @DopeyBadger for a training plan.


----------



## cburnett11

@Wendy98 I'm so sorry to hear you are hurt and having to pull out of Chicago.  Hopefully it will just set you up for better things in the future like you said it has in the past.

ATTQOTD:  Tuesday (speed day) is the day I look forward to the least out of all my running days.  I know some of the pacing might be uncomfortable, so I guess that's why I feel that way.  But it's probably the workout I need the most... and when I'm done I know I get an off-day on Wednesday.  So there's that.  I always warm up and cooldown.  I do all my speedwork on a .8 mile road loop in a nearby park.  I liked this loop enough last year when I moved my speed stuff here that now I also do my marathon pacing (Thursdays) and my long runs (Sunday) here.  The loop can be monotonous, but I find it easier to settle into specific paces I'm looking for... except today when remnants of Irma made my run so windy.  I actually felt like I was running into the wind most of the loop, and I never really felt it at my back.  Today towards the end of my workout, I felt a little pull in my thigh... so I just eased up and finished out my distance.  That's another reason I don't look forward to speed days.  I've really only had 2 moments where I felt any leg pain and both times it was doing faster stuff.


----------



## SarahDisney

@Wendy98 - Sorry to hear about the no running, but I'm glad you got some answers. Rest up and I'm sure you'll be back at it soon!

@PaDisneyCouple - I'm glad to hear the surgery went well. Can't wait to see her reporting all of her future half marathon times here!

ATTQOTD: I don't do speed work. I'm literally a terrible runner. I don't do anything except basic, easy runs. Oops. #sorrynotsorry


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't do speed work. I'm literally a terrible runner. I don't do anything except basic, easy runs. Oops. #sorrynotsorry



Forward is a pace


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I am not sure what I do qualifies for speed work, even though it is my speed work.  Ironically long ago I was an accomplished middle sprinter (400, 800).  I think sometimes that is my problem.  I want to be faster than I am and get discouraged and demotivated in a work out.  For this reason I stay away from tracks and just work on fast pace, recovery pace over specific distances.  Then to me, even though it still hurts, it is more fun.  Moving forward I am going to focus more on hill work over speed work; that is my biggest weakness.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Naples got hit by the eye of the storm.  That is one of the freakiest things to go through as we had winds in excess of 130 mph at my house (Naples airport got gusts of 142). 

House is ok.  The only tree that hit the house didn't harm the roof but it did destroy the gutter.  In all I lost about 10 trees and my backyard fence.  My entire street is flooded worse than it ever has been.  It took 36 hours before my husband's Jeep would even be able to make it through (even that was iffy). 

I have no power and may not get t back until Sept 22nd.  As I'm on we'll - no power means no water but luckily we filled our tubs up so we can at least flush.  

My dog with congestive heart failure is not doing well with this heat and lack of power.  I've been trying to get him in my car (Prius) to cool down every 4 hours or so since it isn't lack I'll be able to drive t for another few days as the street recedes.  At this point, I'm hoping I'm not going to have to put him down.  

I'm so thankful for the dr cool towels we've gotten at races.  It's about the only way I can sleep with them on top of me.  

Cell phone service is iffy so hopefully this goes through!


----------



## Keels

Anisum said:


> I was discussing PoT submission at runDisney races with a friend and they generally put the next time up from what they actually ran when submitting their PoT. So if they had a 10 miler at an 11:30 pace (1:55:00 finish) they would put 5:10 as their estimated marathon finish time (as opposed to 5:20 which would be correct since their time is 5:22) and/or 2:20 for their half marathon finish (even though their McMillan time would be 2:33). I was always under the impression that if Disney found your time to be inaccurate they would throw you in the last corral so doing this could be dangerous if they checked your time. Their counter argument was that runDisney never mentions on their website that you should adjust your time to match the distance you're running so they could go as far as to put a 5:00 marathon since 5:01:00 is the corresponding estimated finish listed on the website for an 11:30 pace.
> 
> Obviously trying to be seeded in the correct corral is important. That's certainly not something to argue but it got me wondering if someone unknowingly puts in an incorrect estimate on the faster end (which is not unheard of, another friend did so for the Princess half this year because she was new to running and didn't know how to correctly estimate pace) for a race and runDisney catches it, would they let it slide if it was a smaller amount such as a 5:10 for what should be a 5:22 estimated finish or would that person be placed in the last corral or would that person be placed in the correct corral?
> 
> On the one hand, I think knowingly mis-estimating is wrong but if it's an honest mistake does someone who can run an 11:30 deserve to be put in a corral that would be a 15:00-16:00min/mi pace? Isn't that almost more dangerous?



You're talking Estimated Time vs. Proof of Time. RunDisney just verifies that your Proof of Time is "in line" with your Estimated Time, give or take a few minutes. If you put in that you think you can run a 2:05-2:10 half and your PoT is equivalent to a 2:12, you're going to be fine. If you put in that you think you can run a 1:55 half and your PoT is 3:00 - they're going to move you back. RunDisney relies on the estimated time to automate part of the corralling process to make it easier for the very small staff that TrackShack has to verify and finalize corrals.

How I've seen the process work with TrackShack (they're the logistics group that bibs and corrals RunDisney races), so here goes: once PoT closes and the information is received from Active, all registrants are "batched" into groups by time - think of it as your actual, physical registration being printed out and dropped into a bucket of a certain time breakdown that begins by corresponding with corral numbers and times from the prior years' race.

From there, every individual registration is put in order from fastest to slowest in that particular batch. So, if they're looking at Corral C for the WDW Half Marathon (in 2017, it was a < 1:55 corral), and the PoT number does not begin with a 1, they're going to pass that registration back to a general area where it DOES belong - and if it's in the case of the "2:45 PoT vs. No PoT Black Hole", it could automatically be put at the back of that bunch if whoever is doing the assigning is feeling particularly feisty.

From there, taking into account for the buffer bibs in each corral, they start refining and sliding corral times and corresponding runners around until they end up with the Corrals (particularly the number of runners in each corral) they feel comfortable with.

Proof of Time generally closes 10 weeks out before race weekend, but people that register AFTER PoT deadline are still able to enter in a PoT at the time of registration ... but it had to have occurred BEFORE the PoT deadline. Corralling and placement goes on until about 3 weeks prior to race week - that's when bibs and chips are locked down and sent to the printer. That's how long it takes to slot in TA registrants, charity registrants, sponsor athletes, invited athletes, etc., on top of checking PoTs for validity from the bulk of registration.

Anyway. Personally, I don't have a problem with being slightly aggressive in your estimated time versus what your provided PoT is - and by that, I mean if you're within 2 minutes or so ... not 20 minutes. I got really burned early in my RunDisney career by the terrible <= and = corral with a PoT that was 2:30:36 and it sucked because I was like the fourth bib in my = corral (the corral ahead of me had like 1000 people so ...).


----------



## GollyGadget

Am I the only one who checks his/her POT every time it comes up in discussion? It always makes me nervous I did something wrong...


----------



## SheHulk

raging fire said:


> There has to be some wiggle room allowed. If you used a marathon as POT for a half, your expected finish time would be faster than half the marathon time. Also, I think the majority of runners aim to improve their time from race to race, so slightly faster predictions must be common.
> 
> I don't think you need to be worried about being placed in the last corral if your estimate isn't exact. I don't know if Disney would err towards putting you in the corral that matches your POT or giving you the corral that matches what you asked for. I would guess they would only throw out your POT entirely if your estimate wasn't plausible, like a POT at a 12 min/mile pace with an estimate of a 8 min/mile finish.


I've been away and catching up a little. This conversation gave me the hives, because I never dreamed they'd stick you in the last corral like a punishment if you didn't match proof of time to whatever their conception was for how that translates to race time. I'll bet many folks who enter runDisney races are first-timers at their distance. So I can imagine lots and lots of well-meaning people just taking their half marathon time and doubling it for their estimated marathon finish. I might even have done that the first time. I can even imagine someone thinking optimistically, Well, I ran that half in 2:30, but that was in April, so in January I'll bet I'll be so fit I can run the marathon in 4:45. That's not someone trying to cheat their way to a higher corral, that's just being too optimistic probably. I think if runDisney took someone like that and threw them in the last corral instead of just putting them where they belong there would be an uproar. At least I really really hope they don't. You would have heard about it somewhere on social media if that happened to someone though.


----------



## SheHulk

Keels said:


> You're talking Estimated Time vs. Proof of Time. RunDisney just verifies that your Proof of Time is "in line" with your Estimated Time, give or take a few minutes. If you put in that you think you can run a 2:05-2:10 half and your PoT is equivalent to a 2:12, you're going to be fine. If you put in that you think you can run a 1:55 half and your PoT is 3:00 - they're going to move you back. RunDisney relies on the estimated time to automate part of the corralling process to make it easier for the very small staff that TrackShack has to verify and finalize corrals.
> 
> How I've seen the process work with TrackShack (they're the logistics group that bibs and corrals RunDisney races), so here goes: once PoT closes and the information is received from Active, all registrants are "batched" into groups by time - think of it as your actual, physical registration being printed out and dropped into a bucket of a certain time breakdown that begins by corresponding with corral numbers and times from the prior years' race.
> 
> From there, every individual registration is put in order from fastest to slowest in that particular batch. So, if they're looking at Corral C for the WDW Half Marathon (in 2017, it was a < 1:55 corral), and the PoT number does not begin with a 1, they're going to pass that registration back to a general area where it DOES belong - and if it's in the case of the "2:45 PoT vs. No PoT Black Hole", it could automatically be put at the back of that bunch if whoever is doing the assigning is feeling particularly feisty.
> 
> From there, taking into account for the buffer bibs in each corral, they start refining and sliding corral times and corresponding runners around until they end up with the Corrals (particularly the number of runners in each corral) they feel comfortable with.
> 
> Proof of Time generally closes 10 weeks out before race weekend, but people that register AFTER PoT deadline are still able to enter in a PoT at the time of registration ... but it had to have occurred BEFORE the PoT deadline. Corralling and placement goes on until about 3 weeks prior to race week - that's when bibs and chips are locked down and sent to the printer. That's how long it takes to slot in TA registrants, charity registrants, sponsor athletes, invited athletes, etc., on top of checking PoTs for validity from the bulk of registration.
> 
> Anyway. Personally, I don't have a problem with being slightly aggressive in your estimated time versus what your provided PoT is - and by that, I mean if you're within 2 minutes or so ... not 20 minutes. I got really burned early in my RunDisney career by the terrible <= and = corral with a PoT that was 2:30:36 and it sucked because I was like the fourth bib in my = corral (the corral ahead of me had like 1000 people so ...).


Well, there you have it... should have caught up on the WHOLE thread before responding!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I can't bring myself to do track workouts or interval training. My speedwork consists of a weekly Wednesday 5k that I mix in with whatever run I have that day. Today I'm scheduled for 10 miles, so I'll run 6 easy, then the 5k as hard as I can, then another 1 easy for a total of 10. Then beer at the pub.

The Higdon plan has a medium length run on Saturday and a long run on Sunday. I run the Saturday run (10 miles this weekend) as a pace run on a hilly course and I make sure to work going up the hills. I've been running it slightly faster than marathon goal pace. On Sunday I run long and slow on a flat course (the Wineglass is a flat marathon).

Looking at what @DopeyBadger just posted about speed training, I think I'm doing OK.


----------



## JClimacus

SheHulk said:


> Well, there you have it... should have caught up on the WHOLE thread before responding!



My experience on this thread is that @Keels has a Phd in this sort of runDisney minutiae.


----------



## cburnett11

Keels said:


> You're talking Estimated Time vs. Proof of Time. RunDisney just verifies that your Proof of Time is "in line" with your Estimated Time, give or take a few minutes. If you put in that you think you can run a 2:05-2:10 half and your PoT is equivalent to a 2:12, you're going to be fine. If you put in that you think you can run a 1:55 half and your PoT is 3:00 - they're going to move you back. RunDisney relies on the estimated time to automate part of the corralling process to make it easier for the very small staff that TrackShack has to verify and finalize corrals...



@Keels got dangerously close to #math on her very thorough response!


----------



## cadek

I'm new here but thought I'd join in as I finally signed up for my first runDisney event! Most of my races are trail races, but the WDW Marathon has always been a dream of mine!



Baloo in MI said:


> Race Report:
> Lots of thoughts, so could be long.  So if you are in a hurry, here is the abbreviated version.  Ran the Woodstock 50 miler trail ultra yesterday.  Had a very good race, finished in 11:16.31, some how took fifth in my age group and 44th overall.  It was a challenging and great day!
> 
> Now, if you have a minute.  What I learned.  The trail community continues to impress me with an outstanding sense of support and welcome.  Elevation is a nasty, mean and unforgiving reality.  The race was three loops of just under 17 miles.  Each Loop held more elevation gain/loss than all of my last 50 miler.  I need more hill training!
> 
> My hydration and nutrition plan worked well.  Running it multiple times during long runs really made a difference!  But I suck at the transition point between loops, accessing my drop bag, resuppliying, etc.  I added it up and lost 27 minutes in these stops...  I must get my act together here.
> 
> Hornets suck!  I got stung towards the beginning of Loop two.  I am allergic, carry an epi-pen.  Last time I was stung I ended up in the hospital.  So once I realized I was stung I panicked, buzzed (see what I did there) down the trail and pulled out my epi-pen.  I was two miles to an aid station, so holding the epi-pen I walked, and then slowly ran.  In the end, I was ok.  Site of the sting got very red and reacted.  But no histamine reaction and I felt fine.  I just decided to take it aid station to aid station and pull out at first signs of a more significant reaction.  Did not happen!  It hurts today though, swollen, red and itchy; got lucky there.
> 
> Last thoughts, I am very proud of this run.  There are some things I can do to improve but I left it all out on the trail.  Running in nature (hornets aside) is so rewarding; the people are inspiring, and the atmosphere is awesome.  I am hooked!  I would encourage anyone thinking about a trail run to go for it.  There are races from 5k to 200 miles. From nice trails around a lake to trails up the side of a mountain, and everything between.  If you are interested, do it!
> 
> Ok, I will stop now.  I hope everyones races went well this weekend.  Happy Sunday.



Congratulations on your 50 miler! I have found the trail community to be awesome!


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis_Yoda said:


> Naples got hit by the eye of the storm.  That is one of the freakiest things to go through as we had winds in excess of 130 mph at my house (Naples airport got gusts of 142).
> 
> House is ok.  The only tree that hit the house didn't harm the roof but it did destroy the gutter.  In all I lost about 10 trees and my backyard fence.  My entire street is flooded worse than it ever has been.  It took 36 hours before my husband's Jeep would even be able to make it through (even that was iffy).
> 
> I have no power and may not get t back until Sept 22nd.  As I'm on we'll - no power means no water but luckily we filled our tubs up so we can at least flush.
> 
> My dog with congestive heart failure is not doing well with this heat and lack of power.  I've been trying to get him in my car (Prius) to cool down every 4 hours or so since it isn't lack I'll be able to drive t for another few days as the street recedes.  At this point, I'm hoping I'm not going to have to put him down.
> 
> I'm so thankful for the dr cool towels we've gotten at races.  It's about the only way I can sleep with them on top of me.
> 
> Cell phone service is iffy so hopefully this goes through!



So glad to hear for the most part yall are doing well. The fence and gutter damage suck, but could have been much worse. Not sure when you will get the chance to read this, but how close was the water to getting in your home? Flood damage is the worse from what I have seen, I think a house burning to the ground is a easier start than dealing with a flood. As bad as the storm is, the days after without power is very unpleasant, especially in a very warm and humid environment. Best of luck on the clean up and hope your dog makes it through!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *For those of you have run or plan to run a race at Walt Disney World, pick two of your favorite parts of the race and one spot that does not feel so "magical".

ATTQOTD: I'll list my answers below.

1. The World Showcase - I am a big fan of Epcot on a normal day, but making the lap around the world showcase indicates the end is near,
2. The overpass - I have a love/hate relationship with this hill. The timing of the hill probably makes it more difficult than it really is and the entertainment with the arm guys really make it fun.

1. The out and back - I hate to make "u-turns" during a run... I mean just absolutely disgusted with having to do them. So much so that I cuss it for the mile leading up to it and the mile after. Those turns just feel like it takes all my momentum. Even now I just imagine making that turn and I am disgusted. I'm starting a petition "Just say not to u-turns". lol ok... I feel better now.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD:

1. I'll be the first of many (I suspect) to say the Magic Kingdom. The whole run down Main St. USA and then thru the Castle is easily the highlight for me.
2. Animal Kingdom. I love running thru the parks, but by the time I get to HS or Epcot I'm just thinking about running and don't really enjoy it. At AK I'm still lovin' it. Maybe this year I'll take it easy enough on the Marathon that I can enjoy the runs thru the last 2 parks.

1. I'm with @LSUlakes on the out-and-back - I hate them. I understand how some smaller races have to do them to make it work out, but Disney should be better than that. I'm not a big of the run by the waste treatment plant, either. But I'd rather do another lap around the plant than do the out-and-back. Also the bridge by England in Epcot seems like a mountain by the time I get to it.


----------



## cadek

ATTQOTD:

1. This will be my first time but I'm sure running through Magic Kingdom will be the best part for me.
2. Running through World Showcase will also be magical, especially since it means I'm almost done.

1. I see the worst part being the flat roads. As someone that is used to running on hills at home, while I hate them, I guess I love them too.


----------



## Anisum

@Keels thanks for that explanation. It was a very useful explanation. I'll have to show it to my friend because some of their estimates for corrals are close (i.e. a 5:22 POT for the 5:20 est. finish) but other times they seem way off. That gets me thinking more about the "2:45 PoT vs. No PoT Black Hole" though because I'm a runner right in that range for marathon weekend. My current PoT for the marathon comes out between 5:30-5:40 in McMillan. I plan to put 5:30 as my estimated finish but that's right at the border of the PoT vs. no PoT Black Hole. Do they consider people who claimed that was their estimated finish and back it up with PoT above someone who has no PoT? Last year there were four corrals that sat right at = 5:30. Would I be placed in the middle/back because I have a POT that isn't exactly 5:30 or towards the front because I have proof I can run in that time range.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you have run or plan to run a race at Walt Disney World, pick two of your favorite parts of the race and one spot that does not feel so "magical".


Magical:
1. Main Street USA - it gives me all the feels when you round the corner and head towards the castle with all the people around cheering and the music playing! Knowing you are half way through the half helps too!
2. Entering EPCOT - all the cheers and excitement from when you enter the bus area all the way to the finish (Princess half at least) is just awesome. Plus knowing you made it to EPCOT and are almost done is one of those moments you are so happy and relieved that you don't care how much you might be hurting!

Not so magical for me has been miles 8-10 on the back stretch after you leave the Poly/Shades of Green area (Princess half again x3, I don't have other races yet to compare to. Soon though!). Those miles are usually where if I hit a wall, it is there, and there is limited entertainment compared to the rest of the course. Also add in that the sun is up by that point and it is getting warm... well it is a mental race at that point for me. Once I hit the overpasses coming to EPCOT though I perk right up again!


----------



## Anisum

GollyGadget said:


> Am I the only one who checks his/her POT every time it comes up in discussion? It always makes me nervous I did something wrong...


Sorry about that. It just had me thinking about it. 


LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you have run or plan to run a race at Walt Disney World, pick two of your favorite parts of the race and one spot that does not feel so "magical".


1. Running Around the World
2. Running Through the Castle

1. That area where you turn around on Epcot Center Drive just after Mile 11 on the Princess Half and Marathon Weekend Half courses. Seeing people running the opposite direction and seeing the cones there urging you to go further before turning around is a special kind of hell after 11+ miles.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  

1. MK.  Yep, it is the easy button choice.  I had always said Marathon weekend would be a one and done, but we were not out of the MK when I said I would be doing this thing again.
2. World Showcase.  Lot of fun and characters out, and close to the end!

1. HS.  Disco tunnel (I think it was gone this past year) and than a quick run through the park.  I really don't remember anything else about it, just that it was there.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you have run or plan to run a race at Walt Disney World, pick two of your favorite parts of the race and one spot that does not feel so "magical".



1.  Running through MK, duh!  
2.  I'll cheat and say the EPCOT hotels area up through World Showcase is 1 part.

"Not so magical spot" really depends on how I'm feeling.  I've only raced in WDW twice.  The first time, much of mile 15-26 wasn't magical.  I had envisioned how awesome the boardwalk area would be (close to finishing), however I was feeling like garbage and hanging my head this entire stretch.  Also that year I couldn't locate Spaceship Earth from World Showcase until maybe I got to Japan and started wondering if perhaps it was covered with a scrim.  I was obviously a bit out of it.

Last year, even the less desirable parts felt pretty magical.  I just felt better.  But I'll also pick the out and back area, especially because I had someone invading my private space through that stretch... maybe trying to draft?  I don't know, but it got my motivated to run faster than at least one other person.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:
1.  Magic Kingdom. Without question for me the most magical part of the race. Brings me back year after year. 
2.  Boardwalk. Close to the end but the spectator support there is amazing and beautiful to run through

Least is the out and back. Before I would have said the waste treatment but the out and back beat that for me. It's not only the turnaround, but the road is terrible. Very narrow and slanted and huge drainage grates. In my view, it's honestly hazardous to runners. Especially bad for run/walkers as there is just no way to get out of the way. Terrible course choice. There has to be a better way to get that distance covered.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: 

1. Every stride in Magic Kingdom but nothing beats the feeling when you round the corner at the Christmas tree with all the people cheering looking up and seeing the castle all lit up.  That is the best!
2. The excitement and camaraderie before the race in the corrals with other runners and the feeling when you can see the finish line after the marathon!

Not so magical: ESPN WWoS.  That is the worst out and back when you make a right onto Victory Way and see people 2 feet over and several miles ahead of you knowing all the twists and turns in ESPN that you have to do before getting back to the same exact spot several miles later.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss our speed work routines today! What does your workout consist of? What kind of distance do you cover, do you warm up a mile or by time, do you do the same workout or various types? Do you like it or hate it... anything else you would like to mention about it?


I don't do a ton of speed work right now. I just work on getting the miles in. I am not incredibly fast but I am not slow either. I feel I am doing okay without it for now.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you have run or plan to run a race at Walt Disney World, pick two of your favorite parts of the race and one spot that does not feel so "magical".


1. Running down Main Street, nothing beats it ever. 
2. Riding Everest during the marathon. Where else can you ride a roller coaster during a marathon?


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD:
1. Magic Kingdom also! I love running down Main St. seeing the castle in the distance and having all the crowd cheering for me (of course they are cheering for just ME, lol!)
2. World Showcase! This year I am getting my Margarita Slushy from Italy to cross the finish line with! Last year some man decided to run across the course right in front of me and I almost fell. By the time I recovered from that, I had passed the stand. 
3. Out and backs are terrible, agreed! But I really disliked WWOS! It was full of mini out and backs and just seeing all the people ahead of me, giving me a visual of how much further I still had to go before I was out of there was very disheartening.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I've only done the little castle so far, so still have the big castle on my bucket list.
1. Seeing carsland for the first time in person while running through it during early morning sunrise hour.  Was sooooooooo much more spectacular than the pictures I'd seen online.  Honorable mention to the paradise pier area in DCA!
2.  The World Showcase during the 5k because it was pitch black out and all the illumination lanterns were lit up. Goosebumps!

Not so magical: I can't remember if it was mile 10 or 11 of Tink, but I could see Tower of Terror up ahead and it felt like the more I ran, it never got closer.  I wish I could lasso it and pull it to me.  I eventually got there, though I almost wish i couldn't see it until we were more on top of it.  Mind games!


----------



## KSellers88

Delayed ATTQOTD thanks to Irma:
Monday: I have a few friends who run so I will talk to them about it, then I drive my husband and parents crazy talking about running.
Tuesday: I do whatever speedwork @DopeyBadger has planned for me, which has been intervals on Tuesdays and tempo runs or progression runs on Thursdays. I absolutely love progression runs and hate intervals.
Today: 
1. Running down Main Street and through the castle was definitely my favorite part. 
2. Running through the World Showcase.

1. Any out and back. I hate them, but know they are a necessary evil.


----------



## Nole95

Favorite - Running down Main Street and the final stretch through Future World.
Least - The stretch from when you leave WWOS to the entrance of DHS.


----------



## Chaitali

I've never done a race that goes through Magic Kingdom.  So far I've done Tower of Terror, Wine and Dine, and Dark Side.  So the Marathon will be my first time through the castle and I'm looking forward to it!  So my favorites so far 1. World Showcase and 2. The section near the beginning of the dark side half with the lasers and such.

2. My least favorite, I'm not sure exactly where it is, but there's a highway ramp that's really banked.  It's hard on my knees to run at an angle like that.


----------



## roxymama

Disclaimer: I like out and backs.  I am weird.  They make it seem shorter than straight outs in my mind.  I put long out and backs in my normal training runs on purpose.  I am weird.
My HM in two weeks is basically a giant out and back mostly on a highway in Chicago...I hope I don't change my mind about liking them during the race.  Also, I am weird.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you have run or plan to run a race at Walt Disney World, pick two of your favorite parts of the race and one spot that does not feel so "magical".



Old Course
1. World Showcase in the dark after the start of the old marathon course. There's nothing like hearing only the music, the fire torches, and the footfalls from the runners as you make your way around Epcot.
2. The stretch along Bear Island Road from the golf course to Animal Kingdom. After the excitement of Magic Kingdom and Floridian Way, it's a great stretch of road on which to collect your thoughts, enjoy the scenery, and begin the second half of the race.

1. The out and back on Osceola Parkway. Running into the sun for miles isn't fun, made even less so when you're on a highway of sorts without much to look at.

Current Course
1. Riding Tower of Terror and Rock n Roller Coaster as the courses passes them in DHS.
2. Running up Main Street in the dark while the castle is still lit up for Christmas/winter. Going through the castle doesn't do much for me, but seeing it all lit up once you make the right-hand turn on Main Street is pretty cool.

1. The stretch between leaving ESPN and entering DHS. It's a few miles of highway running without much to look at.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I echo a lot of other folks. MK is great. But World Showcase.... I remember my first marathon, it was so hard for me and I was feeling terrible toward the end. But once you entered WS, they were piping in this soaring music! It was so inspirational! I felt like I could get through my lower leg pain and get that medal! (Which I did) Then we came back to WS later that week and I realized that's the music they play in WS all the time. But at that moment, it felt like it was just for me, lifting me to the finish 

I have to agree with the bit from WWoS to DHS. It's just the pits. Just once I would like to not feel like a pile of crap during that section of the race. I dream of charging up that hill past Sarge instead of moping, hoping he doesn't notice how pathetic I look. @DopeyBadger is going to help me make that happen I'm sure!


----------



## JeffW

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you have run or plan to run a race at Walt Disney World, pick two of your favorite parts of the race and one spot that does not feel so "magical".



1. DHS all the way through World Showcase.  I love the Boardwalk area and all the crowd support and the run around World Showcase is awesome
2. I'll be unpopular here, but I like running inside of WWoS. The constant twists and turns are distracting and make it go by quickly.  It engages my brain kind of like trail running. Not a fan of long straight roads, thus...

My least favorite is the stretch from AK to WWoS.  Long, straight, into the sun...boring!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
1. Like so many others, Magic Kingdom tops my list! I will forever remember the feeling of running down Main St and through the castle. This word can be overused in the Disney world, but it truly was _magical_.
2. I also really enjoyed the final .1 mi. The choir, the crowd, and hearing/seeing my hubby cheering like a crazy person... it was all  so amazing! 

1. Mile 9-10 didn't do much for me. I was tired, it was boring, and my tummy was feeling funky. Once I got to the overpass around Mile 10, I felt a sense of relief and rest of the race was smooth.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you have run or plan to run a race at Walt Disney World, pick two of your favorite parts of the race and one spot that does not feel so "magical".



Magical - 1) EPCOT! Running through the World Showcase in the dark is AWESOME!
              2) Running around MK. The Castle itself isn't anything grand (don't hate me), but running into and around the parts of MK is great! Even the Entry Gates were awesome to run to and through!

Not-So-Magical - HS - Maybe because it was daytime or something, but nothing was memorable at this park.


----------



## JeffW

SheHulk said:


> I have to agree with the bit from WWoS to DHS. It's just the pits. Just once I would like to not feel like a pile of crap during that section of the race. I dream of charging up that hill past Sarge instead of moping, hoping he doesn't notice how pathetic I look. @DopeyBadger is going to help me make that happen I'm sure!



I have a strategy to deal with this section of the course that has worked for quite a few Goofy/Marathon weekends.  Rather than having family stationed at the finish line, where they can't really see me that much anyway (now that they've put up all the barriers where runners exit EPCOT after the choir), I have them go to DHS right at rope drop.  They will either go on a ride or two first before seeing me (if I'm at a slower pace) or see me and then go enjoy the park.  Knowing that they are "only" 3 miles away as I exit WWoS, and sending texts back and forth to let them know where I am and figuring out where they are positioned in the park, is a great distraction.  Then once I've seen them, I have "only" 3 miles left through my favorite section (Boardwalk/Beach Club/World Showcase) to the end.  It really helps me mentally through those hardest miles of a marathon


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Magical
1. Running into and around World Showcase toward the finish line in any race of any distance. I love Epcot and being close to the finish makes it even better.
2. Running along the water after exiting HS on the way to Epcot during the Marathon. So many people lining the course and so close to the home stretch.

Not Magical
1. The section from AK to WWoS during the Marathon. It's long and there isn't anything to really look forward to until HS. At least during the stretch after WWoS there is a feeling of getting close to the parks and nearly being done.

ETA:
Magical and Not-So-Magical
1. The restrooms between Adventureland and Frontierland. They are my race day haven when I've made bad food decisions the night before a race. They are clean, not port-o-johns and I've never had to wait. It's a restroom, so it can't really be Magical; but I'm thankful it's there.


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you have run or plan to run a race at Walt Disney World, pick two of your favorite parts of the race and one spot that does not feel so "magical".



Favorite Parts:
1: Running around the boardwalk/beach club.  I've been staying at BCV since it opened and can recall some 20 years back seeing runners and thinking wow, those people are crazy running on vacation.  Now I love to run there whether a training run or during the 10k, I am looking forward to my first marathon and getting to do it again.
2: The overpass on the half marathon.  This part always makes me feel awesome  I run on hills at home almost nothing is flat.  I'm either going down or up.  So the WDW halves I have done have been tough in the monotony of the flatness for me.  I am so happy to have a hill to run on.  And it does not hurt that I usually pass a ton of people making me feel strong - even though I am slow Thats a good way to head into the final miles. 

Not so magical:

1: I've done PHM 3 times and every time I've had issues with how slanted (forget the proper word) the road is in two spots where the road makes major curves and I think merges from one to the other, they are around miles 3-4 if I recall. It absolutely kills my IT Band.  I am a little terrified with how I will cope with it during the full.  If anyone here has experience with what I am referring to, and how they've dealt with it, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## DVCFan1994

roxymama said:


> Disclaimer: I like out and backs.  I am weird.  They make it seem shorter than straight outs in my mind.  I put long out and backs in my normal training runs on purpose.  I am weird.
> My HM in two weeks is basically a giant out and back mostly on a highway in Chicago...I hope I don't change my mind about liking them during the race.  Also, I am weird.



Phew...Reading the responses today I thought I was all by myself in my enjoyment of out and backs.  I agree they seem shorter to me, and I feel like I have a better ability to evenly pace myself on them.


----------



## RunDisneyDad

Magical

1.      MK for sure, for the same reasons others have mentioned.
2.      I love coming into the Transportation Center as its the first time a huge mass of people is there to cheer you on and I love how you can feel the energy.

Not So Magical

WWoS – I don’t like all the turns and I don’t like how it comes at a very tough part of the Marathon. I would not mind WWoS at that point in the race if they could at least make that section easier on the body.


----------



## Keels

JClimacus said:


> My experience on this thread is that @Keels has a Phd in this sort of runDisney minutiae.



Yay - I'm finally good for something around these parts! 



cburnett11 said:


> @Keels got dangerously close to #math on her very thorough response!



Right?! I thought about throwing some #math in there, but then I remembered that math is dumb and decided not to! 



Anisum said:


> @Keels thanks for that explanation. It was a very useful explanation. I'll have to show it to my friend because some of their estimates for corrals are close (i.e. a 5:22 POT for the 5:20 est. finish) but other times they seem way off. That gets me thinking more about the "2:45 PoT vs. No PoT Black Hole" though because I'm a runner right in that range for marathon weekend. My current PoT for the marathon comes out between 5:30-5:40 in McMillan. I plan to put 5:30 as my estimated finish but that's right at the border of the PoT vs. no PoT Black Hole. Do they consider people who claimed that was their estimated finish and back it up with PoT above someone who has no PoT? Last year there were four corrals that sat right at = 5:30. Would I be placed in the middle/back because I have a POT that isn't exactly 5:30 or towards the front because I have proof I can run in that time range.



So ... this is a really interesting conundrum, that admittedly I've thought about for a while and have kinda studied (yes I have no life leave me alone what am I supposed to do in my free time waaah I need a real hobby) to see if I could see any trend that develops in how rD/TrackShack handles this kinda situation and so far the best answer I can come up with is "total crapshoot".

The only real-life example I can give you is from 2016 Princess Half (not Challenge). I met a Mom and Daughter in the parking lot and we had a chat as I walked with them to show them how to get to corrals - it was their first RunDisney race. The did not enter Proof of Time (this was back when PoT threshold was 3:15 compared to the current 2:45), and just selected the first drop-down time that did not require Proof. The mom was corralled in J and the daughter was corralled in K - their bib numbers were a couple hundred numbers apart, so they weren't really "splitting the corral" times closely (does that make sense?). Anyway. My cousin was also running - and she was corralled in L. She HAD submitted a time that was just slightly above the PoT threshold (I wanna say 3:17-3:18, something like that ... it was right on the cusp of a corral break). Had she skipped submitting the PoT, logic would say there was a pretty legit shot she would've been in a higher corral.

Of course, then RD had to go and be dumb and start using the = corrals for Marathon Weekend. Which is just lazy (in my opinion). Anyway.

I'm going to go ask on RunDisneyRun group on Facebook and see if I can crowdsource a trend from people from Marathon Weekend this year to see if it tilts my opinion, because PERSONALLY ... I'm not sure what I'd do. My gut says no PoT and hope for the best, but my brain says "don't be a dummy, just enter that PoT".


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD:

Magical: 1) Running down main street with the castle all it up 2) Coming out of Epcot and hearing the choir - hallelujah!

Not-so-magical: WWOS - I hated the twists & turns, narrow paths, and those stupid, tiny rocks that ended up in my shoes.


----------



## JeffW

I have a question for the collective wisdom of this group. I've run Goofy 3 times and the Marathon multiple times.  This year will be my first time running Dopey.  The original plan for the upcoming year was for our family (Me, DW, DS 12, and DS 9) to run the 5k, my wife would run the 10k, and I would run either Goofy or the Marathon.  With last year's cancellation of the half, my wife decided to transfer to this year.  At that point, DS 12 said "Dad, you should run Dopey and do the half with Mom", to which I responded "Then you have to run the 10k with me!".  He promptly accepted, so here we are  (I may use this strategy again when he's older to get him to run the half with me!)

The question revolves around a running strategy for me.  The distance of Dopey really doesn't worry me, but the pacing does.  I expect the 5k and 10k to be at 2 minutes per mile slower than my marathon pace (I'm about 8:15-8:30/mile marathon based on conditions), and the half at roughly 3 minutes per mile slower.  Ignoring for the moment that this will mean more time on my feet than I'm used to, how do I run these paces?  I feel silly asking this, but I'm worried about running with poor form and causing injuries (I've fought ITB and plantar fasciitis in the past and have no desire to do it again).  Running a 5k or 10k at a slower pace is one thing, but 3 days in a row over 22 miles running with different form has me questioning things 

I'm really excited that over the course of the weekend I get to run races with all of my family (DS is SO excited by his 5k+10k "mini-Goofy"), but my somewhat obsessive personality when it comes to training plans is having a hard time planning for this.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD:

Most magical:
1. Running through the parking fee kiosks on the way to MK (this was my "OMG I love this!" moment of my first rD race, and it still doesn't get old).
2.  Coming to WS from backstage (during the half or less distance course) and seeing all the WS lanterns lit up before sunrise

Least:
Marathon course, the road leading into WWOS and the road from WWOS to DHS.  I like WWOS itself  (I'm weird) - lots of different places to run, lots of characters.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I'll break mine up and give both WDW and DL answers.

*WDW Magical*
1.  Entering the MK in the dark, turning the corner and heading down Main Street towards a castle still all lit up for the holidays.  Magical and emotional.
2.  Leaving DHS and hitting the path from DHS to Epcot past the Yacht & Beach Club.  Once I leave DHS, I feel like I'm on the home stretch and the crowd support along that stretch is really nice.

*WDW Not-So-Magical*
1.  The stretch right before you get to AK.  It's pretty featureless, except for the excitement (and smell) of the sewage treatment plant and the out and back that feels more like a "we gotta get a bit more distance in here" than an integral part of the course.

*DL Magical*
1.  Leaving the poorly lit streets/backlot in the dark for Cars Land in all of its neon glory.  One of my favorite parts of any rD race, not just the DL races.
2.  Looping around the World of Color lake with the ferris wheel all lit up and the lighted fountains from WoC going in the lake.  Beautiful at night.
*
DL Not-So-Magical*
1.  The entirety of the half course outside of DL property, with the exception of Angels Stadium which is a refreshing oasis and welcome boost in the morass of suck that is the Anaheim streets.  I know some folks love the crowd support on the streets of Anaheim, but I've found it to be anemic at best and most local races that I've run have had better overall support.  It's nice that the classic cars come out and some of the folk groups, but it's far too little to offset what I call "home improvement boulevard" with all its empty lighting and flooring stores.


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> I'm going to go ask on RunDisneyRun group on Facebook and see if I can crowdsource a trend from people from Marathon Weekend this year to see if it tilts my opinion, because PERSONALLY ... I'm not sure what I'd do. My gut says no PoT and hope for the best, but my brain says "don't be a dummy, just enter that PoT".


First I'd like to apologize for almost making you do #math. I'd appreciate it if you did (I never really think to check FB). The advice I received was to always submit a PoT for runDisney but I've never been right on the borderline. I was always been well enough above it that it wasn't a concern.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have only run one race at WDW and the course and time frame and even some of the park features don't even exist anymore, so I'm not even really sure how to answer!   The only one I have done is the last night time W&D that got cut short, so I can't even complain about the part where we would have had to retrace our steps coming back from AK, because we didn't get to go to AK.  My favorite part was just running through Epcot and HS after dark and especially through the Osborne Lights in HS.  I guess my not-so-favorite part was how narrow and crowded that pathway between HS and Boardwalk is.


----------



## Keels

Anisum said:


> First I'd like to apologize for almost making you do #math. I'd appreciate it if you did (I never really think to check FB). The advice I received was to always submit a PoT for runDisney but I've never been right on the borderline. I was always been well enough above it that it wasn't a concern.



See, normally I'd be with you on the always submit a PoT ... but after chatting with those ladies from Georgia during Princess Weekend last year, it always stuck in the back of my mind as a "what if?" kinda deal.

I asked about it on RunDisneyRun and have already started to get a smattering of answers. I'm kind of beginning to feel like Corral L this year was for people that put PoT that may have been above a 5:30 equivalent (which would explain why it's =5:30, <5:50), while Corral J and K were the catch-all corrals for no PoT with a 5:30 estimation.


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> See, normally I'd be with you on the always submit a PoT ... but after chatting with those ladies from Georgia during Princess Weekend last year, it always stuck in the back of my mind as a "what if?" kinda deal.
> 
> I asked about it on RunDisneyRun and have already started to get a smattering of answers. I'm kind of beginning to feel like Corral L this year was for people that put PoT that may have been above a 5:30 equivalent (which would explain why it's =5:30, <5:50), while Corral J and K were the catch-all corrals for no PoT with a 5:30 estimation.


Thanks for scouting that out.

The corral thing is my biggest concern. I mean no matter what I'm in the range I should be but two corrals worth of people who may or may not have lied on their estimated finish could be in front of me because I put down a PoT. Now, hopefully they were all truthful and I don't have to fight my way through people but it still seems kind of backwards.

I think I may just have to risk putting in a proof of time because if they do something more akin to the 2016 where they only had one =[TIME] corral then I'll be accurately placed.


----------



## FFigawi

DVCFan1994 said:


> 1: I've done PHM 3 times and every time I've had issues with how slanted (forget the proper word) the road is in two spots where the road makes major curves and I think merges from one to the other, they are around miles 3-4 if I recall. It absolutely kills my IT Band.  I am a little terrified with how I will cope with it during the full.  If anyone here has experience with what I am referring to, and how they've dealt with it, I'd love to hear about it.



If you're worried about the camber of the road in a curve or when climbing up one of the off-ramps, the best place to be is normally the very top or outside of the curve. The road there is normally flatter than it is at the bottom or inside of the curve. You're basically running along the yellow or white traffic stripe. You will cover more distance, but the road is usually less cambered. 



JeffW said:


> The question revolves around a running strategy for me.  The distance of Dopey really doesn't worry me, but the pacing does.  I expect the 5k and 10k to be at 2 minutes per mile slower than my marathon pace (I'm about 8:15-8:30/mile marathon based on conditions), and the half at roughly 3 minutes per mile slower.  Ignoring for the moment that this will mean more time on my feet than I'm used to, how do I run these paces?  I feel silly asking this, but I'm worried about running with poor form and causing injuries (I've fought ITB and plantar fasciitis in the past and have no desire to do it again).  Running a 5k or 10k at a slower pace is one thing, but 3 days in a row over 22 miles running with different form has me questioning things



You run them by practicing them in advance. You're likely to get hurt if the first time you run at a significantly slower pace is on race day. You need to get out during your training and run 4-6 miles at your new 10k pace and 8-10 miles at your new half pace several times. You might find it's not possible or is quite uncomfortable to run much slower than you are used to going. If that's true, you could consider adopting some kind of a Galloway run/walk strategy.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
*1/2 Marathon*
Magical:
1. When you enter the TTC and the crowd is roaring!  I think with some of the roofing for the entrance/exit to the monorails that the sound is just amplified!
2. MK as a whole; of course making that turn from backstage down Main Street and just the lights, rides in motion, and overall energy of Tomorrowland, Fantasyland and Adventureland before you pass the Train and exit the park.

Not so Magical:
1. The 2 overpasses between miles 10 and 12, especially the second one after mile 11 when you can see the runners struggle up the ramp.
2. Finding out 10 hours before race start that the race is cancelled.  

*Full Marathon:*
Magical:  
1. First [and last] Full marathon.  Had to be Disney!
2. Start running through Epcot in the Wee hours before the merge.
3. Run down the HS / Epcot Resorts canal - Mile 24

Not so Magical:
1. 30 degree temps and figure 8's at the water stations.
2. Applying bio-freeze inadvertently with bare hands


----------



## jmasgat

Magical: 1) Running backstage at MK--by Splash, the parade floats and of course, the Train waiting at the crossing.  I mean, I can walk up Main St any time, but going backstage is cool.

2) The Gospel Choir--some races, I think it means I have died! But they are great to listen to and make me smile (which is a very rare thing during a race)

Not so Magical: Not a place, but a time--waiting for the crowds to thin out at the start.  I really don't care to dodge runners in the dark.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Ironman 70.3 Worlds in the books...full recap in my journal here

Time to play thread catch up again, way behind...happens every time I go away for a race weekend!


----------



## GollyGadget

I don't know how this wasn't mentioned yet, but I really enjoy the finish. Where else can I high five Mickey after running a bazillion miles? 

Second is the Magic Kingdom all lit up and full of cheering spectators. 

I haven't run Disney enough to have a spot that gets on my nerves. Also, I like hills and out and backs because they break up the monotony of road running (and I'm a weirdo).


----------



## Disney at Heart

QoTD: Most Magical over the years: MK, especially the Christmas tree to the Castle; AK, but not the parking lot part; Osborne Lights; Boardwalk and WS, especially during 10k when I am not so tired; Gospel Choir; Cars Land; Paradise Pier; Mickey Toon Town; DL Main Street; classic cars/ cosplayers; FINISH LINE!

Least Magical: Waste water plant, the out and backs (Why can't I just cut over???), 

Bad in my first marathon/good in the second: WWOS, overpass with Sarge


----------



## FFigawi

Disney at Heart said:


> Least Magical: Waste water plant, the out and backs (Why can't I just cut over???),



Sadly, far too many people do


----------



## SheHulk

FFigawi said:


> Sadly, far too many people do


Really???!!!?!??!!!!!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Baloo in MI said:


> Race Report:
> Lots of thoughts, so could be long.  So if you are in a hurry, here is the abbreviated version.  Ran the Woodstock 50 miler trail ultra yesterday.  Had a very good race, finished in 11:16.31, some how took fifth in my age group and 44th overall.  It was a challenging and great day!
> 
> Now, if you have a minute.  What I learned.  The trail community continues to impress me with an outstanding sense of support and welcome.  Elevation is a nasty, mean and unforgiving reality.  The race was three loops of just under 17 miles.  Each Loop held more elevation gain/loss than all of my last 50 miler.  I need more hill training!
> 
> My hydration and nutrition plan worked well.  Running it multiple times during long runs really made a difference!  But I suck at the transition point between loops, accessing my drop bag, resuppliying, etc.  I added it up and lost 27 minutes in these stops...  I must get my act together here.
> 
> Hornets suck!  I got stung towards the beginning of Loop two.  I am allergic, carry an epi-pen.  Last time I was stung I ended up in the hospital.  So once I realized I was stung I panicked, buzzed (see what I did there) down the trail and pulled out my epi-pen.  I was two miles to an aid station, so holding the epi-pen I walked, and then slowly ran.  In the end, I was ok.  Site of the sting got very red and reacted.  But no histamine reaction and I felt fine.  I just decided to take it aid station to aid station and pull out at first signs of a more significant reaction.  Did not happen!  It hurts today though, swollen, red and itchy; got lucky there.
> 
> Last thoughts, I am very proud of this run.  There are some things I can do to improve but I left it all out on the trail.  Running in nature (hornets aside) is so rewarding; the people are inspiring, and the atmosphere is awesome.  I am hooked!  I would encourage anyone thinking about a trail run to go for it.  There are races from 5k to 200 miles. From nice trails around a lake to trails up the side of a mountain, and everything between.  If you are interested, do it!
> 
> Ok, I will stop now.  I hope everyones races went well this weekend.  Happy Sunday.



Fantastic work @Baloo in MI!  What an awesome accomplishment, especially after getting stung.  Hornets suck.  I was stung on the trail a few weeks ago, right in the earlobe.  My ear and half my face swelled right up...not fun.



Wendy98 said:


> Just checking in as I am on a running break (bad pun intended).  I went to my orthopedic last week and got an MRI last Thursday.  I have a fracture in my sacrum which is why I have been in so much pain.  I was referred to a spine specialist who I saw today.  He went over the MRI and showed me the break--I need visual proof to believe anything.  No running for the next 6 weeks (and no, I didn't get credit for the past 2 weeks of not running) and then we will reevaluate.  I am allowed to basically do anything else except anything that would cause sudden force, like jumping, jump rope, run...I can ride a bike as long as it isn't too painful.
> 
> This sucks big time, but I am slowly accepting it.  My fall racing season is over before it began.  No Chicago in October--I will probably take the deferment (and decide later if I want to do it next year).  I will not end the year like this and may try to find a late fall marathon or half.  I still think of doing WDW in January because this is what I do when injured.  I register for races.  It did make me happy to plop my money down for Boston 2018 today.  The last time I had a major injury, I came back with a huge breakthrough and my times dropped.  I tend to eat healthier and I do go crazy with the cross training.  I have gone back to swimming, which I am so, so slow at (and dislike a lot), but I get a semi-decent workout.  I eat a lot less when not running regularly and have lost 4-5 lbs. since being injured.  It is a struggle to get enough calories because I am not hungry like I am when running.  I will inflate my bike tires this weekend!
> 
> I am feeling SO much better than I was 2 weeks ago, so something must be healing.  The week I got injured, we had a "meet the teacher" night at the elementary school.  It was humiliating the way I was walking and I was ready to cry I was in so much pain.  I can walk now without the noticeable limp.  My poor dog has been so sad in the morning since I normally walk her to the bus stop and haven't been able to do it.
> 
> I had originally gone to the chiropractor.  This was new for me, and it was the biggest waste of time and money--never again.  He tried to "realign my misaligned hips".  OMG, did that hurt.  I hope he didn't make this worse.  I would leave feeling worse than when I started.  After 4 visits, I knew I wanted an MRI to make sure nothing was broken.  The spine doctor also is ordering a bone density test (it has a specific name, but I can't remember it) because of my history of stress fractures.
> 
> I will try to pop in and contribute occasionally.  I hope all you with upcoming races, kick butt!



Sorry to hear this @Wendy98...make the most of the running layoff and keep working that swim & bike, then you can come back as a triathlete.  In all seriousness the cross-training benefits of triathlon training are amazing.  Of course I'm not saying you will never get injured, but just getting away from the daily grind of run run run is great for the body.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you have run or plan to run a race at Walt Disney World, pick two of your favorite parts of the race and one spot that does not feel so "magical".



Magical 1 - anywhere that I can jump on a ride (EE, TOT etc)
Magical 2 - anywhere I can grab an adult beverage (Germany, Mexico, now even EE...)

Not so Magical - the highway stretch between AK and WWoS.  It actually makes me appreciate WWoS once I get there.  Perhaps if the McDonald's down the hill served beer...


----------



## Ariel484

JeffW said:


> I have a question for the collective wisdom of this group. I've run Goofy 3 times and the Marathon multiple times.  This year will be my first time running Dopey.  The original plan for the upcoming year was for our family (Me, DW, DS 12, and DS 9) to run the 5k, my wife would run the 10k, and I would run either Goofy or the Marathon.  With last year's cancellation of the half, my wife decided to transfer to this year.  At that point, DS 12 said "Dad, you should run Dopey and do the half with Mom", to which I responded "Then you have to run the 10k with me!".  He promptly accepted, so here we are  (I may use this strategy again when he's older to get him to run the half with me!)
> 
> The question revolves around a running strategy for me.  The distance of Dopey really doesn't worry me, but the pacing does.  I expect the 5k and 10k to be at 2 minutes per mile slower than my marathon pace (I'm about 8:15-8:30/mile marathon based on conditions), and the half at roughly 3 minutes per mile slower.  Ignoring for the moment that this will mean more time on my feet than I'm used to, how do I run these paces?  I feel silly asking this, but I'm worried about running with poor form and causing injuries (I've fought ITB and plantar fasciitis in the past and have no desire to do it again).  Running a 5k or 10k at a slower pace is one thing, but 3 days in a row over 22 miles running with different form has me questioning things
> 
> I'm really excited that over the course of the weekend I get to run races with all of my family (DS is SO excited by his 5k+10k "mini-Goofy"), but my somewhat obsessive personality when it comes to training plans is having a hard time planning for this.


I agree with @FFigawi - practice it ahead of time.  My strategy for Dopey was to just take my time at all of the races + stop for basically all of the photo-ops and not overthink it, and that has worked well for me.

In your obsessive training and planning, don't forget about the REAL challenge of Dopey...the 4 wake-ups.


----------



## Keels

Ariel484 said:


> In your obsessive training and planning, don't forget about the REAL challenge of Dopey...the 4 wake-ups.



FOR REAL - that's the worst.

I really think this time around, Imma just stay up all night for the 5K and then see how long I can last to basically force myself to bed at a decent hour for the 10K. 

It's my last RunDisney weekend and I've threatened to do it EVERY RACE WEEKEND, so might as well go for the gusto.


----------



## JeffW

Ariel484 said:


> In your obsessive training and planning, don't forget about the REAL challenge of Dopey...the 4 wake-ups.



This is what I dread the most.  Coming from the mountain time zone, the 3am wake up call is 1am to my body.  And trying to fall asleep at 9pm eastern is hard.


----------



## Anisum

Ariel484 said:


> In your obsessive training and planning, don't forget about the REAL challenge of Dopey...the 4 wake-ups.


It's true. If training goes well this should be the biggest challenge. I've experienced 3 early wakes up for 5k + 10k + 1/2 but I'm dreading adding a 4th.


----------



## Keels

Anisum said:


> It's true. If training goes well this should be the biggest challenge. I've experienced 3 early wakes up for 5k + 10k + 1/2 but I'm dreading adding a 4th.



Don't worry - it's dang near impossible to sleep the night before the Marathon of Dopey ... at least your first time.


----------



## DVCFan1994

FFigawi said:


> If you're worried about the camber of the road in a curve or when climbing up one of the off-ramps, the best place to be is normally the very top or outside of the curve. The road there is normally flatter than it is at the bottom or inside of the curve. You're basically running along the yellow or white traffic stripe. You will cover more distance, but the road is usually less cambered.



Thank you for this.  After PHM 2014 I commented on that thread about this issue, and someone told me to try to stay at the very bottom, so that's what I did in '15 & '16, definitely didn't help!   While I'm at it, do you recall if the MDI marathon course roads are very cambered?


----------



## Miranda

GollyGadget said:


> I don't know how this wasn't mentioned yet, but I really enjoy the finish. Where else can I high five Mickey after running a bazillion miles?


For me, I'm not sure where you can actually do that.   There have not been any characters at the finish line for either runDisney race that I did.


----------



## sky13

Wow, I realise that I haven't been on this thread for a while - didn't even manage to update about the 10k I did in August! It was generally a good race but I wasn't entirely prepared for it, and around the 7k mark or so I really wanted to give up and walk, but managed to jog the entire length of the race in the end! Was nowhere near my goal of 1:15 (was 1:18:53), but at least I beat the 1:20 pacers - it helped to know that I was ahead of them throughout the race and this was a big motivation to not just stop and walk but to keep jogging! This was also when I realised that my On Cloudsurfers were no longer safe for running - the ground was somewhat wet, and I spent at least part of the race feeling like I was going to slip and fall as there was very little tread left on my shoes. I love the On Clouds, but they don't seem to last very long - but I'll still go back to them as they're just the most comfortable shoes I've had for running.

Also, was in WDW last week and didn't manage to run at all while on vacation, even though I went to Fit2Run at Disney Springs and picked up a decent amount of running gear including a new pair of Cloudsurfers (identical to my old pair, including colour!). But ended up leaving WDW a few days early thanks to Hurricane Irma...

And now I'm in a dilemma as to whether I should go to Disneyland Paris next week for the half marathon (and 10k and 5k). I signed up for all of them and have a hotel room (refundable) booked, but haven't yet booked my flights. On one hand it would be great to go and this would be my first runDisney race, and the bling looks amazing - plus a few days in Disneyland Paris would also make up partly for missing a few days in WDW! On the other hand I'm definitely not prepared to run a half marathon right now, let alone a 5k+10k+21k! Probably have to decide within the next couple of days before I can no longer cancel the hotel room I booked...

@LSUlakes - could you please update my August 13 race timing to be 1:18:53 please? Thank you!


----------



## FFigawi

SheHulk said:


> Really???!!!?!??!!!!!



Really. Got check out the Marathon Investigation site. He wrote several articles about course cutting and cheating at Disney.



Keels said:


> It's my last RunDisney weekend and I've threatened to do it EVERY RACE WEEKEND, so might as well go for the gusto.



if this truly is your last runDisney weekend, the beer needs to start flowing a lot earlier than mile 5 of the 10k. Like, the 5k corral kind of early.


----------



## GollyGadget

Miranda said:


> For me, I'm not sure where you can actually do that.   There have not been any characters at the finish line for either runDisney race that I did.


Wow, I didn't realize that could even happen. Maybe you just finished faster than they did


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> if this truly is your last runDisney weekend, the beer needs to start flowing a lot earlier than mile 5 of the 10k. Like, the 5k corral kind of early.



IF I STAY UP ALL NIGHT, THE 5K WILL BE LIKE HAPPY HOUR!!!!!!!!!

Also, pal, you better start practicing your label position on those mid-run beers.


----------



## LSUlakes

Todays topic seemed to be a popular item and perhaps gave someone a little motivation.



cadek said:


> I'm new here but thought I'd join in as I finally signed up for my first runDisney event! Most of my races are trail races, but the WDW Marathon has always been a dream of mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your 50 miler! I have found the trail community to be awesome!



Welcome to the thread! Between this thread and the race specific thread I would imagine any question you could have will likely have a answer. Best of luck and thanks for joining in on the thread. 



gjramsey said:


> 1. HS. Disco tunnel (I think it was gone this past year) and than a quick run through the park. I really don't remember anything else about it, just that it was there.



Totally forgot about that. I felt drunk running through that and I could not wait to get out of it. 



derekleigh said:


> Magical - 1) EPCOT! Running through the World Showcase in the dark is AWESOME!



I only did the marathon, and the sun was plenty high by the time I made it to Epcot. 



JeffW said:


> I have a question for the collective wisdom of this group. I've run Goofy 3 times and the Marathon multiple times.  This year will be my first time running Dopey.  The original plan for the upcoming year was for our family (Me, DW, DS 12, and DS 9) to run the 5k, my wife would run the 10k, and I would run either Goofy or the Marathon.  With last year's cancellation of the half, my wife decided to transfer to this year.  At that point, DS 12 said "Dad, you should run Dopey and do the half with Mom", to which I responded "Then you have to run the 10k with me!".  He promptly accepted, so here we are  (I may use this strategy again when he's older to get him to run the half with me!)
> 
> The question revolves around a running strategy for me.  The distance of Dopey really doesn't worry me, but the pacing does.  I expect the 5k and 10k to be at 2 minutes per mile slower than my marathon pace (I'm about 8:15-8:30/mile marathon based on conditions), and the half at roughly 3 minutes per mile slower.  Ignoring for the moment that this will mean more time on my feet than I'm used to, how do I run these paces?  I feel silly asking this, but I'm worried about running with poor form and causing injuries (I've fought ITB and plantar fasciitis in the past and have no desire to do it again).  Running a 5k or 10k at a slower pace is one thing, but 3 days in a row over 22 miles running with different form has me questioning things
> 
> I'm really excited that over the course of the weekend I get to run races with all of my family (DS is SO excited by his 5k+10k "mini-Goofy"), but my somewhat obsessive personality when it comes to training plans is having a hard time planning for this.



I unfortunately do not have a answer for you on this, but wanted to comment based on a recent experience. I went to a running camp and they filmed us running at one point to do a analysis. The coach pointed out that I looked really good running, then scratched his head and said, but when you run slow your form is awful. In my mind i thought it would be opposite. I look forward to any responses you get on this because I am interested in it as well. 



Anisum said:


> First I'd like to apologize for almost making you do #math.



This made me lol. 



FFigawi said:


> You're basically running along the yellow or white traffic stripe.



Maybe I am alone here on this, but running on the painted surface of a rode way bothers me. Im not sure if its just in my head, but it seems like I can feel a elevation difference between the paint and road. Also, if its wet outside I get even less traction on the paint.


----------



## LSUlakes

This weekend we have the following folks with races:

15 - @opusone  - Ragnar Reach the Beach Relay (TBD / N/A)
16 - @baxter24  - Holly Springs Police Department 10k (NG / N/A)
16 - @surfde22  - Log Run 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
17 - @CherieFran  - Navy Air Force 5 Miler (NG / N/A)
17 - @sourire  - RNR Half Marathon Philadelphia (2:30:00 / N/A)
17 - @Miranda  - Horne Street School 5k (NG / N/A)
17 - @CheapRunnerMike - Barrelman Half Tri (4:45:00 / N/A)

If you would like to make any changes to your goal for this weekend, just let me know. If anyone has a race they would like to add to the list this weekend, let me know and I would be happy to add it. Hope everyone has a great race and we look forward to hearing how your race went!


----------



## JulieODC

I really liked running in Epcot! Though I'd love to run through AK someday! I also really liked Running through DCA too!

Least favorite would probably parking lots or long stretches of road without any people or changing scenery.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD:

1. Running down Main Street is my ultimate favorite. Making a right at that tree and turning to see the castle is just magical!

2. Running through World Showcase when it's still dark. The music playing and the torches lit is just so cool.

Least favorite has to be any area where they shrink the course down to one lane (Cone Alley, entering and exiting WWOS, etc). It just makes it so much harder to run at your pace with so many people that close together.


----------



## michigandergirl

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 15 - @opusone  - Ragnar Reach the Beach Relay (TBD / N/A)
> 16 - @baxter24  - Holly Springs Police Department 10k (NG / N/A)
> 16 - @surfde22  - Log Run 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 17 - @CherieFran  - Navy Air Force Half Marathon (1:48:00 / N/A)
> 17 - @michigandergirl  - Lake Michigan Credit Union Bridge 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 17 - @sourire  - RNR Half Marathon Philadelphia (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 17 - @Miranda  - Horne Street School 5k (NG / N/A)
> 
> If you would like to make any changes to your goal for this weekend, just let me know. If anyone has a race they would like to add to the list this weekend, let me know and I would be happy to add it. Hope everyone has a great race and we look forward to hearing how your race went!



Unfortunately I'm going to have to sit this race out. I've been battling right shin pain for the last four weeks that has progressively gotten worse to the point I went to the doctor on Monday. The doc suspects a stress fracture and I really hope he's wrong, but signs & symptoms are pointing in that direction. He's fighting with my insurance company to get me an MRI, but they don't like handing those out easily. I have a referral to a sports med doctor, who I see next week Tuesday, so anxious to hear what he thinks.

I'm starting to freak out! I am supposed to run the Detroit marathon in less than 5 weeks. I've worked so hard to get to where I'm at right now, and I hate to think I will have to defer Detroit and lose the level of fitness I've gained. And I've also got Dopey in 3.5 months. It would be nice to know exactly what I'm dealing with so that I can begin to fix it. So frustrating!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I haven't run in Disney yet but I'm most looking forward to seeing the castle!


----------



## Miranda

GollyGadget said:


> Wow, I didn't realize that could even happen. Maybe you just finished faster than they did


More like slower, they probably got tired and went for a break. 

Honestly, I am not sure what happened, I think just bad timing.  I didn't see where they went at the messed up W&D, everything was such a confused mess with the race delay and the heat/humidity and it was really late at night and I was trying to find my parents after I finished because I didn't know where they were going to be and was just kind of in a daze.  At Tink, my SO was in the bleachers right by the finish line because he got ChEAR Squad and it truly was pretty late (I had no PoT so I was in the last corral and finished in like 3:10) and said that they walked away from the finish line over to the stage just before I got there.


----------



## sky13

Went out and did a 10K this morning. It's shocking how slow I am at the minute compared to a month ago (and worse still compared to a few months back), but I actually managed to jog the whole distance. Soles of my feet are hurting like crazy right now though, hopefully that's just because I'm still breaking in this new pair of shoes.

Feeling a bit more like I might survive the Disneyland Paris 10K+half though. Maybe if I walk the 10K and jog the half?



LSUlakes said:


> Maybe I am alone here on this, but running on the painted surface of a rode way bothers me. Im not sure if its just in my head, but it seems like I can feel a elevation difference between the paint and road. Also, if its wet outside I get even less traction on the paint.



I can definitely feel an elevation difference between the paint and road! 

Though I also dislike the camber of the roads. I get why it is there, but it feels really weird when running, sort of like I'm slanting towards one side the whole time.


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> Don't worry - it's dang near impossible to sleep the night before the Marathon of Dopey ... at least your first time.


But... I LIKE sleeping.


----------



## CherieFran

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 15 - @opusone  - Ragnar Reach the Beach Relay (TBD / N/A)
> 16 - @baxter24  - Holly Springs Police Department 10k (NG / N/A)
> 16 - @surfde22  - Log Run 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 17 - @CherieFran  - Navy Air Force Half Marathon (1:48:00 / N/A)
> 17 - @michigandergirl  - Lake Michigan Credit Union Bridge 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 17 - @sourire  - RNR Half Marathon Philadelphia (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 17 - @Miranda  - Horne Street School 5k (NG / N/A)
> 
> If you would like to make any changes to your goal for this weekend, just let me know. If anyone has a race they would like to add to the list this weekend, let me know and I would be happy to add it. Hope everyone has a great race and we look forward to hearing how your race went!



I'm out for the half marathon. Just got clearance from the doctor last week to slowly start running again after two months of trying to rehab a hip problem. I've switched to the 5 miler of the same event. I'm going to be run/walking (mostly walking), so no goal time.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 15 - @opusone  - Ragnar Reach the Beach Relay (TBD / N/A)
> 16 - @baxter24  - Holly Springs Police Department 10k (NG / N/A)
> 16 - @surfde22  - Log Run 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 17 - @CherieFran  - Navy Air Force Half Marathon (1:48:00 / N/A)
> 17 - @michigandergirl  - Lake Michigan Credit Union Bridge 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 17 - @sourire  - RNR Half Marathon Philadelphia (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 17 - @Miranda  - Horne Street School 5k (NG / N/A)
> 
> If you would like to make any changes to your goal for this weekend, just let me know. If anyone has a race they would like to add to the list this weekend, let me know and I would be happy to add it. Hope everyone has a great race and we look forward to hearing how your race went!



I drank too much in Nashville on Sunday night and drunk registered for a half iron race this weekend in Niagara Falls...oops.

Sept 17 - CheapRunnerMike - Barrelman Half Distance Triathlon - (4:45 I guess?  No clue really)


----------



## jmasgat

michigandergirl said:


> Unfortunately I'm going to have to sit this race out. I've been battling right shin pain for the last four weeks that has progressively gotten worse to the point I went to the doctor on Monday. The doc suspects a stress fracture and I really hope he's wrong, but signs & symptoms are pointing in that direction. He's fighting with my insurance company to get me an MRI, but they don't like handing those out easily. I have a referral to a sports med doctor, who I see next week Tuesday, so anxious to hear what he thinks.
> 
> I'm starting to freak out! I am supposed to run the Detroit marathon in less than 5 weeks. I've worked so hard to get to where I'm at right now, and I hate to think I will have to defer Detroit and lose the level of fitness I've gained. And I've also got Dopey in 3.5 months. It would be nice to know exactly what I'm dealing with so that I can begin to fix it. So frustrating!



I hope you get your answer soon--and that it is NOT a stress fracture. I understand what it feels like to train and then get injured and not compete (like, right now) On a side note, the year I volunteered at the Freep expo, handing out bibs, we actually queried people about having any nuclear medical tests (like they did for me with my stress fracture).  The trace radiation could be detected by Homeland Security.....and you could find yourself being confronted as a possible terror suspect!


----------



## JulieODC

@michigandergirl - I hope it isn't a stress fracture! Hang in there!


----------



## LSUlakes

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I drank too much in Nashville on Sunday night and drunk registered for a half iron race this weekend in Niagara Falls...oops.
> 
> Sept 17 - CheapRunnerMike - Barrelman Half Distance Triathlon - (4:45 I guess?  No clue really)



I look forward to getting to the point where I am confident enough in my running and feeling bullet proof after a few drinks to go, yea! I can do this, let me order another pint and register for this race on my phone from the bar. lol You got this man!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *I came across a interesting article yesterday from runners world that seems to be a day or two old now. Here is the LINK. So it's a safe for work link, and the content does not included anything questionable. But what is disturbing is what this guy decided to do. I hope no one can top what these runners witnessed, but for todays question I wanted to ask what is the most unique thing you have witnessed on a run or race that isnt "normal"?

ATTQOTD: The strangest thing I have ever witnessed was a lady loss consciousness while in the starting corrals for a half marathon. I've never seen someone just drop like that, and then to do so in the corral was even stranger. I guess it's a good thing it happened where plenty of people were around and medical staff was able to attend to her in a matter of seconds.


----------



## roxymama

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I drank too much in Nashville on Sunday night and drunk registered for a half iron race this weekend in Niagara Falls...oops.
> 
> Sept 17 - CheapRunnerMike - Barrelman Half Distance Triathlon - (4:45 I guess?  No clue really)



Sounds like you were drinking the koolaid!

@michigandergirl Ugh, I hope it's not a stress fracture.  And if it is, hoping for your speedy recovery.

ATTQOTD: Not as scandalous as that link, but during the Shamrock Shuffle two years ago I saw a woman around my age dressed as a rainbow (like made out of cardboard) on the side of the street looking agitated and a young guy (her son?, brother?) coming out of a convenience store en route wearing a large pot of gold.  They had on bibs, so I'm guessing it was a bathroom break.  Made me laugh.
I also saw two cheaters cutting the course at a lakefront out and back part of a race and boy did that kick up my pace and refocus me to get it done the right way.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> I only did the marathon, and the sun was plenty high by the time I made it to Epcot.



I've only been able to run the World Showcase in the dark when I did the 5K. Every time I've run the half, the sun is always up and the sun was long up when I did the full!


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: I've seen maybe 2-3 people run races in completely bare feet - not even minimalist shoes, just zero shoes.  What if they step on a pebble or...well, anything that's not just the flat road? I'll never understand that.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> todays question I wanted to ask what is the most unique thing you have witnessed on a run or race that isnt "normal"?


Honestly, I can't think of anything... and after that story I am thinking I am pretty happy with no stories to tell! Yikes people!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I came across a interesting article yesterday from runners world that seems to be a day or two old now. Here is the LINK. So it's a safe for work link, and the content does not included anything questionable. But what is disturbing is what this guy decided to do. I hope no one can top what these runners witnessed, but for todays question I wanted to ask what is the most unique thing you have witnessed on a run or race that isnt "normal"?



In 2007 I was spectating the full marathon just at the base of the bridge from the SD before the right hand turn past the Yacht Club [approx. mile 24.4].  I had run the 1/2 the prior day and was off to the Hess Station [Now Speedway] to pick up a 6 pack of beer [full disclosure it was Bud Light].
I walked from BC past BW to Hess and then on the way back walked past Atlantic Dance Hall and made my way on to the route down to YC to spectate.  As I was spectating, I large man came off the bridge and veered left rather slowly with his running partner saying "are you alright, are you alright".  He went down like a brick just by the benches I was standing at and I immediately ran to a volunteer for help. He was out cold on his side, overheated and shaking.  I then ran to the marina for more help looking for some first aide.  It seemed like forever, but gradually help came.  Volunteers, Disney staff, and eventually paramedics.  When the paramedics came they screamed for ice as the patient's heating was potentially impacting his organs and he was going into shock.  With no ice available I offered up my cold beer cans which were stuffed down his shorts and lower abdomen.  My six pack was now a 2 pack.  I hung around to make sure he got transported.  When ice finally did arrive, they offered my beer back and I said "I was good".  At their request I gave a statement to Disney management on what transpired.  I still to this day hope he made out okay, because he was in tough shape.  I got a surprise later that day, a 12 pack of Bud Light delivered to my room.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Ugh! But interesting timing as Tuesday I was running here at work. We are on 26 acres with a long, half mile driveway up to the road, which is also pretty deserted. The road dead ends about 3/4 of a mile past our driveway at a dam/park. Anyway, I've been running strictly on our work property due to some frightening moments down the dead end road. Well Tuesday I decided to just run to the end of our driveway, then back up to our buildings. There was a pickup with an extra cab and darkened windows parked on our driveway, right at the road, so I crossed over to the opposite side. But as I got close and passed them I realized the truck was rocking. Then I heard them, um, _enjoying the moment?_ I was like, seriously?? This is at 4:20 in the afternoon, in broad daylight! I quickly turned around and headed back up to our building. So yeah, that was definitely *NOT *normal!


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> I unfortunately do not have a answer for you on this, but wanted to comment based on a recent experience. I went to a running camp and they filmed us running at one point to do a analysis. The coach pointed out that I looked really good running, then scratched his head and said, but when you run slow your form is awful. In my mind i thought it would be opposite. I look forward to any responses you get on this because I am interested in it as well.



My form also suffers when I run slower paces, so I just use walking breaks on days when my training or the conditions call for a super-easy pace.  For me, this is a better option than trying to force myself to run a pace which feels unnatural.


----------



## JeffW

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I drank too much in Nashville on Sunday night and drunk registered for a half iron race this weekend in Niagara Falls...oops.



Drunk registered for a Half Iron Man   That's kind of like people saying they are "only running the marathon" in Disney World.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I can't think of anything too much during a race.  After our first Disney marathon, however, on the bus ride back to our resort, a man had a serious health event.  It was in 2013 and the race had been crazy hot.  Anyway, his wife sort of screamed as we were driving and when we turned around to look he was out cold and started having a seizure.  It was scary!  The bus driver pulled over and called 911.  It seemed like forever for the ambulance to get there and the man had come back around by that time, but they did take him away in the ambulance to get checked out.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I was unfortunately flashed while running in college. I was on a very well-traveled running/walking trail and passed a man walking that just gave me the creeps. I turned around about .5 miles later and when I passed him again, I was determined not to make eye contact, so I was looking down and he had his pants open, swinging his stuff at me. It was terrifying and I sprinted home. Bleh. There are so real creeps in the world.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  First half I ran I also saw several folks running without shoes.  They did have what looked like duck tape on the bottom of their feet, which I am not sure what exactly the point of that was.  Hopefully, that stays the strangest thing I see during a race!  have not seen any barefoot runners since that race


----------



## Chaitali

Ugh... thankfully I haven't seen anything like what was mentioned in that link.  I have seen multiple people running races barefoot and gotten passed by a guy who was juggling while racing!  On the negative side, there was a race with roadkill in the middle of the road


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I read that article the other day and was so grossed out.  I have not seen anything too strange during races.  I've had my unfortunate share of men who've whistled, or yelled something at me on the run, which I always find weird because I usually look fairly nasty on the run as all my race pictures have shown  .  But the worst was a couple of summers ago I was about 1/2 mile from home on a very rare evening run.  It was hot and steamy and I was feeling miserable.  As I finished up the hill on my route home I was just catching my breath and feeling better when I encounter a man sitting in the front of a utility van parked across from a construction company.  As I get closer he sticks his dinner - a meatball sub I believe - out right in front of my face and asks if I'd like a bite.  So weird.  It was likely just him trying to be funny, but he got way to close and I was pretty grossed out.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I haven't really seen anything strange of memorable.  The only thing that comes to mind is the gentleman coming out of a convenience store during a night time run last winter during a snowstorm where there were only 3 of us that showed up to run for my running group, decked out in our sexiest sets of bulky winter running clothes and lit up like Christmas trees in our Noxgear vests and headlamps and various blinky/glowy other attachments/bracelets/etc and told us that "safety is sexy ladies!"  He may or may not have been intoxicated, I'm not sure.


----------



## Anisum

ATTQOTD: So I can't think of anything really good from a race but on runs there's this elderly couple that really freaked me out the first few times I saw them (in their SUV pulling up to where I had just run by in the dark) but one day they had already pulled up and were on their way back out. I noticed the guy had put something down and it was cat food. When I'm on my running route I had seen some dry cat food piles along the sidewalk and I always brushed it off but apparently there is a couple that goes through my town in the early morning and feeds other people's outdoor cats and possibly stray cats.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I saw a girl almost fall into the bushes near the finish line at the princess half a few years ago. Not sure if she was feeling sick or about to pass out. People rushed around her instantly to help her out.  

What my dad saw during the half the following morning was worse. He saw a dude come to a dead stop, bend down, and pee out the bottom of his shorts on the side of the road with people having to move out of his way all around him. I understand the need of "having to go" but dang man! It was at the big entrance for the magic kindgdom right before the ticket and transportation center. Pretty easy to still dart off the road a bit if he had wanted to but clearly privacy was not his main concern at that moment.


----------



## JeffW

BikeFan said:


> My form also suffers when I run slower paces, so I just use walking breaks on days when my training or the conditions call for a super-easy pace.  For me, this is a better option than trying to force myself to run a pace which feels unnatural.



And this is where I'm having a hard time.  If I was by myself, I'd modulate with run/walk or the like.  But since I'm trying to run with my 12 year old son (for the 10k) and my wife (for the half), they will be running continually at a slower pace. Running away from them, then walking until they catch up doesn't feel like I'm running the race with them.  And in those huge crowds, I'm afraid I'll lose one of them if I separate from them!


----------



## JulieODC

In high school, at the end of a cross country training run, a teammate and I came across a man near our school who was naked from the waist down. We finished that run pretty quickly. Why we didn't contact the police, I have no clue!!

Can you add a race for me this weekend?

JulieODC - Medfield Day 5k - (29:59)


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: Thankfully, nothing all that strange for me. However, the video (here) from last year where a cross-country runner was hit by a deer was pretty crazy


----------



## Disney at Heart

More funny than strange: When I first started running a few years ago, I was teaching my last year before retirement and was running after school in my neighborhood in a pretty secluded spot. An open jeep with three young men came up behind me and started blowing the horn and catcalling. When they got up next to me and saw that it was their English teacher, they looked embarrassed and squalled tires getting away. Unfortunately, it was a road that ended in a cul-de-sac, so they had to turn around and come right back past me. Needless to say, none of them could look me in the eye in class the next day!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I came across a interesting article yesterday from runners world that seems to be a day or two old now. Here is the LINK. So it's a safe for work link, and the content does not included anything questionable. But what is disturbing is what this guy decided to do. I hope no one can top what these runners witnessed, but for todays question I wanted to ask what is the most unique thing you have witnessed on a run or race that isnt "normal"?


Our running paths follow the river and there are three branches you can take from the Forks downtown.  South Branch is notoriously sketchy.  Last summer I saw a woman wearing what appeared to be a toga and her b00b was hanging out.  This year I saw another woman squat right in front of me on the path, then she made eye-contact (seriously), and proceeded to drop trou and pee on the path.  South Branch stories, I could go on all day.



LSUlakes said:


> I look forward to getting to the point where I am confident enough in my running and feeling bullet proof after a few drinks to go, yea! I can do this, let me order another pint and register for this race on my phone from the bar. lol You got this man!!!


Pretty much how it happened


----------



## cadek

All of these ATTQOTD are making me thankful I don't have any!

@LSUlakes would you add my races to the list, please?

Sept 24  - cadek - OCNJ Half Marathon(NG / NA)
Sept 30 - cadek - Worlds End Fall Classic (Trail Half) (NG / NA)
Oct 8 - cadek - Green Monster 50K (NG / NA)
Oct 22 - cadek - Call of the Wilds 25K (NG / NA)


----------



## IamTrike

PCFriar80 said:


> In 2007 I was spectating the full marathon just at the base of the bridge from the SD before the right hand turn past the Yacht Club [approx. mile 24.4].  I had run the 1/2 the prior day and was off to the Hess Station [Now Speedway] to pick up a 6 pack of beer [full disclosure it was Bud Light].
> I walked from BC past BW to Hess and then on the way back walked past Atlantic Dance Hall and made my way on to the route down to YC to spectate.  As I was spectating, I large man came off the bridge and veered left rather slowly with his running partner saying "are you alright, are you alright".  He went down like a brick just by the benches I was standing at and I immediately ran to a volunteer for help. He was out cold on his side, overheated and shaking.  I then ran to the marina for more help looking for some first aide.  It seemed like forever, but gradually help came.  Volunteers, Disney staff, and eventually paramedics.  When the paramedics came they screamed for ice as the patient's heating was potentially impacting his organs and he was going into shock.  With no ice available I offered up my cold beer cans which were stuffed down his shorts and lower abdomen.  My six pack was now a 2 pack.  I hung around to make sure he got transported.  When ice finally did arrive, they offered my beer back and I said "I was good".  At their request I gave a statement to Disney management on what transpired.  I still to this day hope he made out okay, because he was in tough shape.  I got a surprise later that day, a 12 pack of Bud Light delivered to my room.


Is there anything beer can't do?


I've got nothing in terms of crazy running stories, and even if something crazy was going on I would probably miss it.   After one half my buddy was talking to me about passing a friend who was spectating.  He said "yeah we passed here right after we finished running by the river",  I could only comment was "there was a river?" as I had totally missed that.


----------



## michigandergirl

jmasgat said:


> I hope you get your answer soon--and that it is NOT a stress fracture. I understand what it feels like to train and then get injured and not compete (like, right now) On a side note, the year I volunteered at the Freep expo, handing out bibs, we actually queried people about having any nuclear medical tests (like they did for me with my stress fracture).  The trace radiation could be detected by Homeland Security.....and you could find yourself being confronted as a possible terror suspect!



Oh my! Thanks for the heads up on that one!



JulieODC said:


> @michigandergirl - I hope it isn't a stress fracture! Hang in there!



Thank you!



roxymama said:


> Ugh, I hope it's not a stress fracture. And if it is, hoping for your speedy recovery.



Thanks @roxymama


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *I came across a interesting article yesterday from runners world that seems to be a day or two old now. Here is the LINK. So it's a safe for work link, and the content does not included anything questionable. But what is disturbing is what this guy decided to do. I hope no one can top what these runners witnessed, but for todays question I wanted to ask what is the most unique thing you have witnessed on a run or race that isnt "normal"?



Most unique... well I don't think I have seen anything to top that link and most of my races have been at Disney so I would hope not. I think barefoot runners are something unique. Running a race barefoot is not something I would want to do. At Disney races costumes are always memorable. I am never fond of seeing people at a race going over to the trees or bushes to go to the bathroom, especially at Disney. They have port-a-potties for a reason people.


----------



## LSUlakes

derekleigh said:


> I've only been able to run the World Showcase in the dark when I did the 5K. Every time I've run the half, the sun is always up and the sun was long up when I did the full!



Life goal. Get to Epcot during the marathon before sunrise! Anyone able to do so would also be very wealthy since sunrise is around 7:20 AM and the race starts at 5:30... First to go sub two hours at WDW. That should get you a life time pass to all races at parks right???? 



PCFriar80 said:


> In 2007 I was spectating the full marathon just at the base of the bridge from the SD before the right hand turn past the Yacht Club [approx. mile 24.4].  I had run the 1/2 the prior day and was off to the Hess Station [Now Speedway] to pick up a 6 pack of beer [full disclosure it was Bud Light].
> I walked from BC past BW to Hess and then on the way back walked past Atlantic Dance Hall and made my way on to the route down to YC to spectate.  As I was spectating, I large man came off the bridge and veered left rather slowly with his running partner saying "are you alright, are you alright".  He went down like a brick just by the benches I was standing at and I immediately ran to a volunteer for help. He was out cold on his side, overheated and shaking.  I then ran to the marina for more help looking for some first aide.  It seemed like forever, but gradually help came.  Volunteers, Disney staff, and eventually paramedics.  When the paramedics came they screamed for ice as the patient's heating was potentially impacting his organs and he was going into shock.  With no ice available I offered up my cold beer cans which were stuffed down his shorts and lower abdomen.  My six pack was now a 2 pack.  I hung around to make sure he got transported.  When ice finally did arrive, they offered my beer back and I said "I was good".  At their request I gave a statement to Disney management on what transpired.  I still to this day hope he made out okay, because he was in tough shape.  I got a surprise later that day, a 12 pack of Bud Light delivered to my room.



Thats a crazy story. I will assume Disney sent you the beer which is really cool of them to do. 



Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Ugh! But interesting timing as Tuesday I was running here at work. We are on 26 acres with a long, half mile driveway up to the road, which is also pretty deserted. The road dead ends about 3/4 of a mile past our driveway at a dam/park. Anyway, I've been running strictly on our work property due to some frightening moments down the dead end road. Well Tuesday I decided to just run to the end of our driveway, then back up to our buildings. There was a pickup with an extra cab and darkened windows parked on our driveway, right at the road, so I crossed over to the opposite side. But as I got close and passed them I realized the truck was rocking. Then I heard them, um, _enjoying the moment?_ I was like, seriously?? This is at 4:20 in the afternoon, in broad daylight! I quickly turned around and headed back up to our building. So yeah, that was definitely *NOT *normal!



Brave folks during daylight hours.


----------



## FFigawi

PCFriar80 said:


> I had run the 1/2 the prior day and was off to the Hess Station [Now Speedway] to pick up a 6 pack of beer [full disclosure it was Bud Light].





IamTrike said:


> Is there anything beer can't do?


For the record, Bud Light is not really beer. 



LSUlakes said:


> Life goal. Get to Epcot during the marathon before sunrise! Anyone able to do so would also be very wealthy since sunrise is around 7:20 AM and the race starts at 5:30... First to go sub two hours at WDW. That should get you a life time pass to all races at parks right????



I think you'd have an easier time convincing rD to move back to the old marathon course where World Showcase in the dark was part of the first 3-4 miles than running under 2 on the Disney course.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Checking in after tropical storm Irma: we are still without power here in rural NE Georgia. Been out since Monday. Surfing the web by generator right now. I won't bore you with all the details, but we will likely be one of the last customers GA Power brings on line; probably not until this weekend.

Still managed to get my runs in. Had to change some routes due to downed power lines.

It a little bit annoying, but compared to Florida and Houston, I'm not going to complain.


----------



## roxymama

Chaitali said:


> gotten passed by a guy who was juggling while racing!



There was a guy at a Rock n Roll Chicago two years ago wearing a Tom Brady mask and juggling deflated footballs as he ran.  I guess it was topical at the time????


----------



## DopeyBadger

Hey all, I'm doing another prediction contest for my upcoming October 1st, 2017 marathon.  Person with the closest guess gets one (1) $10 Amazon gift card via email.  Just a fun game to play.  The contest rules and data to help guide predictions can be found here (link).  Make the predictions in my journal.  Prediction window ends 9/24/2017.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ATTQOTD: Dear Lord, what is WRONG with people?

Thankfully, I got nothing.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

roxymama said:


> There was a guy at a Rock n Roll Chicago two years ago wearing a Tom Brady mask and juggling deflated footballs as he ran.  I guess it was topical at the time????



My first marathon was Chicago and I remember seeing "Doctor Dribble" out on the course...impressive


----------



## Keels

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I drank too much in Nashville on Sunday night and drunk registered for a half iron race this weekend in Niagara Falls...oops.
> 
> Sept 17 - CheapRunnerMike - Barrelman Half Distance Triathlon - (4:45 I guess?  No clue really)



Don't you hate when that happens?

Same thing is how I apparently got roped into registering for the Little Rock Marathon next year.


----------



## StarGirl11

After a bad run on Tuesday (I think electrolytes were low I was having coordination issues that popped up Monday night) I came back and kicked butt on a hill run (got to start getting used to hills now for Big Sur in April). Longest part (I had another part but due to hitting the wrong button on my Garmin  I'm not sure how well I did on that) was 10 one minute intervals up the hill and then jog back down. With a 30 second rest before starting the next. Time and distance: 24:16 for 2.03 miles. I was just aiming for the sub 13:45 pace not for the 11:56 pace I got. Not that I'm complaining. All signs are pointing to me sitting on a major PR for Chicago, maybe I will get not just the sub 6 but the sub 5:30 too. I just need the weather to cooperate. MCM is two weeks later so if I miss it in Chicago for whatever reason I should come rip roaring in for one at MCM. Heck knowing me I might get a smaller PR at MCM anyway (I tend to bounce out of races faster then I come in).


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: At Boston this year, this guy blew past me. I was too gassed to fully appreciate his awesomeness.

 

https://www.runnersworld.com/boston...best-finish-line-photo-of-the-boston-marathon


----------



## pixarmom

DopeyBadger said:


> Hey all, I'm doing another prediction contest for my upcoming October 1st, 2017 marathon.  Person with the closest guess gets one (1) $10 Amazon gift card via email.  Just a fun game to play.  The contest rules and data to help guide predictions can be found here (link).  Make the predictions in my journal.  Prediction window ends 9/24/2017.



Yay!  These are fun and even more fun this time, since I'll be there!  (Well, not there when you finish, but on the course somewhere when you finish - hopefully still progressing forward!)  I'll add my non-scientific prediction shortly!

ATTQOTD from yesterday - Most magical is the end of the marathon run around World Showcase and crossing the finish when I'm running one of the the other races with my kids.  Can't think of a "least magical," because I've erased all those from my memory.  

Race calendar add:  DoLittle 10K on September 24.  What a strange name for a race.  Purpose = updated POT for our oldest son before 2018 marathon weekend. 

Race Report:  @mateojr ran his first elementary school cross country race of the season and has a brand new PR!  He was very excited to run and has wonderful teammates this year - all very supportive!  He likes to hug all his teammates before the race begins, and many of them accepted.  It was a 2-miler and he finished in 17:00 flat, which is a 1-minute improvement over his time in the same race last year!  He's very tiny, talks while he runs, includes some fun skips and jumps along the way and throws in a number of arm flapping motions, so he's working hard on that course!


----------



## SheHulk

JeffW said:


> ATTQOTD: Thankfully, nothing all that strange for me. However, the video (here) from last year where a cross-country runner was hit by a deer was pretty crazy


What a crazy coincidence! That's our high school and my son is on the cross country team! I can never make it to his meets because I work late. He mentioned something about a deer on the course but I never saw this video and had no idea how hard someone got hit!
Maybe not coincidentally someone was knocked down by a deer in the local half I ran this spring too. The deer around here are more dangerous than elsewhere I guess.
Edit: wait I just looked and saw that's the local college. We have our meets right there so I was confused. You'd think I would have heard about/remembered one of our high school kids getting creamed like that!


----------



## sourire

Hoping that all of those injured with heal swiftly and be able to get back out on the road/trail as soon as possible!! Thinking of you!!

Yesterday's ATTQOTD: Top 2 magical moments: Crossing the finish of the 2016 WDW Half with Bruce's "Born to Run" blasting...b/c I love both Mickey and Bruce. And high-fiving Mickey just before the 2016 DL Half finish (so wish there was a photo of that!!!). I guess my magical moments are at the finish! Here's hoping for another one in January!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I won't bore you with all the details, but we will likely be one of the last customers GA Power brings on line; probably not until this weekend.



Darn (real word PC-filtered)! Just got a text from GA power: Power restoration ETA is Sunday 10PM. Like I said, the last house before they call it a night.


----------



## MissLiss279

@LSUlakes 

I have times to add to my races:

September 2 - Pocatello Marathon - 4:58:22 - New PR!!

September 10 - Bozeman Marathon - 5:28:24

*Pocatello Marathon - Recap*

The first half of this race lost 1500 feet in elevation. It was very pretty and you "Run the Gap". I was afraid that this loss in elevation would hurt my quads (which they were sore for a few days afterwards), but it was really my foot that had issues. I had been having issues with the ball of my foot at the joint with my second toe. It did hurt some during this race, but then the outside edge of my foot started to hurt pretty bad. The last half of the race was pretty flat, and very exposed - lots of sun, with no shade. It seemed pretty hot (actual temperature at the finish was probably upper 70s). The high that day was supposed to be low 90s, but not until the afternoon. Thankfully the race started at 6:15, so it wasn't as hot as it could have been. I really started to struggle in the last half with the heat and my foot issue. Thankfully with about a mile left, the 5 hour pacer came up from behind me and I was able to use her to pace me at the end to keep going - and I broke 5 hours!!! Lots of good food at the end including steak skewers, baked potatoes, rice, huckleberry flavored popcorn, pizza, coke, chocolate milk. I think this was a great small-ish race if I would not have had foot problems, and the heat wouldn't have gotten to me. 

My sister lives in the area, so between the two races, we did a lot of kayaking, hiking, and biking - lots of fun things but not much recovering.

*Bozeman Marathon - Recap*

The goal for this race was just to finish. My foot had continued to hurt over the week, so I wasn't sure how this would go. I was prepared to call my sister to come pick me up if it got too bad. I really loved the scenery of this race. You started way outside of town, and most of the race was in very rural areas. There were also only about 4 school bus loads of marathon runners, so a small race. I was feeling okay for the first 7-8 miles, but somewhere around here is where the course started to gain elevation until the halfway point. My foot was hurting, but no sharp pains, just an aching kind of hurt. With the gain in elevation, it wasn't too bad to begin with, but I could tell the altitude was bothering me. My breathing was harder than normal. At some point in here I decided that I would walk up any significant hills. I was also trying to decide if I could finish, because I was fatigued and breathing hard - it was hard to tell that is was actually uphill in some areas. When I finally got to the halfway point and started going downhill, breathing was easier, and I decided I could finish, and part of my 'fatigued' feeling was from the rise in elevation. I continued on, walking uphills and running downhill and the flats. Somewhere in the last 6 miles I decided to walk every half mile or so, for no more than 0.1. I did really well with that. Sometimes when I start walking, it is really easy to talk myself into walking more often. It did get pretty warm for this race also, but there were more areas that were shady. I think I would do this one again, but without doing a marathon the weekend before. 

I made an appointment to see a sports chiropractor yesterday and he agreed that the outside of the foot issue was probably the peroneal tendons, but it wasn't that bad. It didn't actually hurt yesterday, and he thinks that it might just be an acute case of it - and for the toe issue he thinks it is what he described to me as like turf toe, but with the second toe. He worked on that area some, and will again next week, and maybe after our long run on Saturday. He usually sets up a table for people after our long runs. He gave me the okay to continue running, but told me to not run through a lot of pain. I'm thankful for the somewhat good news. I was scared that it could be a fracture, but google research told me that it was more likely Peroneal Tendonitis - and when he told me that it wasn't a bad case, I was relieved!! 

On to Chicago!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Ooops, hit 'Post' a little too soon. Meant to add this:

@michigandergirl , bummer on the injury. Hoping it's not the worst case scenario. Keep us posted.


----------



## jmasgat

So I'm not one of those "Running is such joy!!!!!!!!" people.  I started running to achieve goals--fitness, self-competitiveness, etc.  There are many time when I am running thinking why am I doing this.

But yesterday was not one of those days.  After a solid month of injury and part-running and non-running, I stepped on the TM yesterday and ran one mile--just one, so as not to jinx it.  And I felt fine. And then I smiled.  Believe me, to me, this was an event.

Of course, today I ran 2 miles and was back to thinking all those thoughts! There is just no pleasing some people.


----------



## roxymama

Spectator recap:
Yesterday an elementary school by my house was having their 5k (too early in the evening for me or hubby to participate after work) and it's like 95% school age kids that run it.  (My age group would've been 15-99 yrs old) Kiddo & I were able to watch the lead runners going by as we got home since we are on the last stretch of the course.  Leader was a little blond boy (and I mean little) that looked no older than 7 just running full out behind a firetruck with it's sirens on going down our street.  About a half block back was a very athletic looking 30+ year old man who looked like he was barely breaking a sweat just smiling and jogging easy.  I like to make up scenarios in my head, and in my head I think this dude was allowing the kid to win.  Gonna have to go stalk the results to see.  My guess is they were about 20 min in when they passed our house.  Imagine that feeling for that lil guy!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Disney race QOTD: I only have one disney race under my belt, and it was all pretty magical and amazing for me!  I especially loved running through the castle.  And I loved getting a picture with Royal Mickey at the finish line.  The least magical part was that I wasn't able to sleep at all the night before.  Fingers crossed I can sleep a little before January's marathon!

Weird things QOTD:  This was seen by someone else because of me (and it's gross- sorry).  Before I was pregnant with my third, I was in peak running form and really enjoying the sport.  I thought that this pregnancy would be different than the other two and no matter what I would keep running.  However, the hot Phoenix sun mixed with my intense morning sickness did not mix well.  And not once but twice, I threw up into bushes in front various elderly couples out on walks in our neighborhood when I would go out for runs.  It was really embarrassing and I felt bad for putting on such a gross show for the neighbors!


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: no race oddities, but have run across a guy nekkid from the waist down on one of my runs.  One weird incidence was when I decided to go for a 4am run on my lakeside trail and was unprepared for how dark it was since it wasn't lit - but luckily there was a full moon. There was a man dressed in all white linen and sandals walking in the opposite direction.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> Life goal. Get to Epcot during the marathon before sunrise! Anyone able to do so would also be very wealthy since sunrise is around 7:20 AM and the race starts at 5:30... First to go sub two hours at WDW. That should get you a life time pass to all races at parks right????



Ha! You finally break a sub-2:00 marathon and everyone is going crazy and asking how you feel and what was going through your head during the race and while they're fully expecting a running-related strategy response, you simply reply "I simply wanted to make to EPCOT before the run came up."



But yes that sort of accomplishment should earn you a lifetime pass to races. Plus is you let rD sponsor you at that point, you'd probably get a lifetime park pass to DL & WDW.


----------



## Baloo in MI

michigandergirl said:


> Unfortunately I'm going to have to sit this race out. I've been battling right shin pain for the last four weeks that has progressively gotten worse to the point I went to the doctor on Monday. The doc suspects a stress fracture and I really hope he's wrong, but signs & symptoms are pointing in that direction. He's fighting with my insurance company to get me an MRI, but they don't like handing those out easily. I have a referral to a sports med doctor, who I see next week Tuesday, so anxious to hear what he thinks.
> 
> I'm starting to freak out! I am supposed to run the Detroit marathon in less than 5 weeks. I've worked so hard to get to where I'm at right now, and I hate to think I will have to defer Detroit and lose the level of fitness I've gained. And I've also got Dopey in 3.5 months. It would be nice to know exactly what I'm dealing with so that I can begin to fix it. So frustrating!




I am very sorry to hear this @michigandergirl.  I hope the news on Tuesday is positive.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:
I used to work for the Park Service as a Law Enforcement Ranger and one day while on a foot patrol in a day use area I came across a couple, lets say, expressing their connection to nature with each other...  In short I had to deal with this and it turned out that both had warrants and what was a some what amusing story became serious.  Flash forward two weeks and I was running (off duty) in the same park when I came across the same couple doing the same thing in pretty much the same area.  The only difference was they were completely naked except socks and facing me.  The imagine, and not a good one, remains burned in my head to this day!  I patrolled there more and ran there less!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> So glad to hear for the most part yall are doing well. The fence and gutter damage suck, but could have been much worse. Not sure when you will get the chance to read this, but how close was the water to getting in your home? Flood damage is the worse from what I have seen, I think a house burning to the ground is a easier start than dealing with a flood. As bad as the storm is, the days after without power is very unpleasant, especially in a very warm and humid environment. Best of luck on the clean up and hope your dog makes it through!



If we would have gotten about 2 to 3 more feet of storm surge - it would have got into my home.  Luckily, that didn't happen! 

Its been in the 90s the past few days so the house is horrible.  I posted pictures of the damage on my street in my dining report for July/September. 

And now onto QOTDs (I wanna get back to normal life!) 

*QOTD: *For those of you have run or plan to run a race at Walt Disney World, pick two of your favorite parts of the race and one spot that does not feel so "magical".

Magical
World Showcase! 

Not So Magical
Waste Water Treatment Plan 
The turn up heading to EPCOT for Princess and the ramp of death 

*QOTD: *I came across a interesting article yesterday from runners world that seems to be a day or two old now. Here is the LINK. So it's a safe for work link, and the content does not included anything questionable. But what is disturbing is what this guy decided to do. I hope no one can top what these runners witnessed, but for todays question I wanted to ask what is the most unique thing you have witnessed on a run or race that isnt "normal"?

Haven't really had anything too odd.  My husband has run into otters and coyotes.  Barefeet running at races.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I'm a bit behind, but as usual @DopeyBadger your speed analysis was quite informative


----------



## sky13

I signed up for the Disneyland Paris 5K/10K/21K in June as I initially had plans to be in Europe during that time so figured I could easily detour a bit to go to Paris. Some life stuff happened in the meantime and I decided not to go for the other stuff in Europe, and I spent ages trying to figure out if I really wanted to go all the way to Paris for a run. 

Well, I finally bit the bullet and booked my flights to Paris for the Disneyland Paris half marathon next weekend! This is going to be my first ever runDisney event so am really quite excited, although I have heard that the Paris race is completely different to the US races... Also haven't been to Disneyland Paris for a few years so looking forward to seeing the Ratatouille bit of the parks, but suspect it might also be a bit of a culture shock as I was just in WDW very recently!

I'm currently not very well prepared for a half marathon though, have definitely deteriorated since my last long race (which was a 18.45K in July). As I signed up for the 5K, 10K and the 21K... I'm thinking run the 5K, walk/run the 10K, and walk/run the 21K? 

@LSUlakes, could you add the following races for me please?
September 22 - Disneyland Paris 5K - no goal
September 23 - Disneyland Paris 10K - no goal
September 24 - Disneyland Paris half marathon - finish!


----------



## StarGirl11

Today's lesson: Don't let your trainer schedule a hill work and a long run the day before and after a horseback riding lesson. I thought I would be good. I thought I would be okay. I got 10 miles into a 14 miler before the protesting muscles got to be too much and pulled the plug.


----------



## TheHamm

Do you drag yourself out to sun if you do not  want to? I told myself all week to go, but it is so stinking dark at 5:30 (& I probably need something with sleeves to brave 5:30am 50 degrees?) and life precludes any joy post 6pm.  I kept telling myself I'd go on the weekend but I REALLY want to run on not concrete which would result in losing my parking space, which makes more Grumpy than any dwarf could muster. Does everyone love running enough not to notice this or does do have a tip to share on how you avoid deflecting every run?


----------



## Miranda

I joined a running group to stop postponing runs.   In the winter and spring we were only meeting 2x a week, but now that we are half training we are meeting 3x, although I guess that only really works if you can run at the times the running group meets.  We run at 6pm on Mon/Wed and then 8am on Sat.

When I was running on my own, I used to postpone the weekday runs a lot, although I still would drag my butt out on the weekend long runs, because I knew that of all of the runs that was the one I absolutely could not miss.  There was a lot of dragging my butt out in the dark, although I wouldn't wear anything different/special for 50 degrees, that is still warm enough for short sleeves and a Sparkle Skirt for me.


----------



## baxter24

I ran the Holly Spring Police Torch Run 10k testerday morning with my dad. It was the second race in a three part series of local races called Run the Springs. The 10k went first and 5k followed after. There were 150 of us who ran the 10k. The back half was a lot tougher than the first. Very hilly last 2.5 miles. The course never had any mile markers but they had cops at every turn and they had claimed to mark the course. I noticed white spray paint on the ground every so often but was relying on the cops at every turn to make sure I was headed in the right direction. The race ended up having a few issues. First off, it wasn't an actual 10k. I crossed the finish line with my watch saying 5.97. My dad's watch said 6.01. I overheard one guy talking to his friends about how he was either lead the wrong way or told to turn the wrong way. My dad had a hard race and ended up being one of the last ones to finish. Since they staggered the 10k and 5k times, both races were finishing at the same time and some volunteers got confused and were handing out the wrong medals. The race bibs had different colors. They ran out of 10 medals by the time my dad finished. They were apologetic and tried to give him two 5k medals but he didn't really care so he just took one. The pre and post race stuff was nice but they have a few kinks they need to workout before next year.


----------



## Wendy98

michigandergirl said:


> Unfortunately I'm going to have to sit this race out. I've been battling right shin pain for the last four weeks that has progressively gotten worse to the point I went to the doctor on Monday. The doc suspects a stress fracture and I really hope he's wrong, but signs & symptoms are pointing in that direction. He's fighting with my insurance company to get me an MRI, but they don't like handing those out easily. I have a referral to a sports med doctor, who I see next week Tuesday, so anxious to hear what he thinks.
> 
> I'm starting to freak out! I am supposed to run the Detroit marathon in less than 5 weeks. I've worked so hard to get to where I'm at right now, and I hate to think I will have to defer Detroit and lose the level of fitness I've gained. And I've also got Dopey in 3.5 months. It would be nice to know exactly what I'm dealing with so that I can begin to fix it. So frustrating!



Coming out of my my running sabbatical to give advice on this one.  Without an MRI, you will not know if it is a stress fracture or the beginnings of one. Is it a localized pain--can you press on "the spot" and pinpoint the painful area?   Regardless, treat it as one and stop running (and ice the crap out of it!).  Since it is your lower leg (I assume fibula or tibia), you can cross train with anything else--avoid jumping and hard landing stuff.  Lower leg is not crucial for weight bearing and takes on about 10% of the load.  Femur or hip stress fracture?  Yeah, you would be done.  I have had stress fractures in all 3 of those leg bones--many times tibia and fibula go together.  I ran NYC marathon with unhealed stress fracture in lower leg.  It wasn't pretty the second half and I was about 15-20 minutes slower than I wanted to be (managed a 3:19).  

Here are your options:

Stop running and cross train to keep up your fitness.  I replace my runs with elliptical workouts.  Two hours on the elliptical is about as much fun as it sounds but it is close to running.  Have you been running?  If not, count that time toward your "off" time and try to have 4 weeks off.  Run Detroit and lower your expectations.  The week before, try testing it with easy short runs.

Defer Detroit.  I know every race is different and their deferral process.

Look for another race a few weeks later.  That way, all your hard work can still be tested.

You will know what to choose based on your pain and tolerance to pain.

Other thoughts:

Find a good orthopedic, especially one that deals with athletes.  I see my orthopedic multiple times a year (says a lot about my injuries) but can't remember the last time I went to my primary care physician.  I also now have a specialist orthopedic for foot issues and another for my back/spine.

If you don't, begin taking calcium/vitamin D supplements.  Jury is still out if I believe that has made a difference with me but thought I would throw it out there.  I got a bone density test this past Friday (haven't heard results yet) if that tells you anything.  I never thought I would be wondering if I had osteoporosis at this age.

In case you haven't guess it, I don't play things conservatively.  I take chances and most of the time it pays off, but sometimes it will come back to bite me in the butt.  I currently have a full fracture in my sacrum and in the back of my mind, I am still figuring out my plan for running (not racing) Chicago in 3 weeks.  I have had a week of grueling, non-running workouts this week and I know my fitness level will be there.  My thing lacking will most likely be speed.  I will test it in 2 more weeks and know what I will be capable of physically.  A marathon is a LONG time to be in excruciating pain.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## JClimacus

Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD:
> I used to work for the Park Service as a Law Enforcement Ranger and one day while on a foot patrol in a day use area I came across a couple, lets say, expressing their connection to nature with each other...  In short I had to deal with this and it turned out that both had warrants and what was a some what amusing story became serious.  Flash forward two weeks and I was running (off duty) in the same park when I came across the same couple doing the same thing in pretty much the same area.  The only difference was they were completely naked except socks and facing me.  The imagine, and not a good one, remains burned in my head to this day!  I patrolled there more and ran there less!



I think I'll save mine. Not much point in posting any more stories after this one!


----------



## StarGirl11

Follow up on yesterday: Haven't been this sore in a while. I may have done 10 of the 14 I was down for. But it honestly feels like I did closer to 20 from the way my muscles feel. So yeah I made the right decision to pull up when I did. Honestly I feel worse then I did after the DDD this year which is saying something.


----------



## LSUlakes

TheHamm said:


> Do you drag yourself out to sun if you do not  want to? I told myself all week to go, but it is so stinking dark at 5:30 (& I probably need something with sleeves to brave 5:30am 50 degrees?) and life precludes any joy post 6pm.  I kept telling myself I'd go on the weekend but I REALLY want to run on not concrete which would result in losing my parking space, which makes more Grumpy than any dwarf could muster. Does everyone love running enough not to notice this or does do have a tip to share on how you avoid deflecting every run?



Those early morning runs are difficult to do. I am in the same boat as you with making myself get out there. I am told that you just have to make yourself do it, and after a couple of times it becomes a routine and much easier. My problem is getting to bed early enough is a problem. With two little ones, I find myself getting in bed around 10PM and not going to sleep until at least 11, so waking up at 5 is not ideal, but do able I guess. Temps int he 50's sound awesome! I dont think you need long sleeves for those runs. After the first mile you should be plenty warm, but thats just my preference. I like the cold!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How many days a week do you run? Do you run doubles?

ATTQOTD: After 3 weeks of getting back into the groove and running 3 days a week, I get to run 4 days this week! This is per my plan by @DopeyBadger and once this 3 week period is over I think the next step is to get back to 5 days. As far as doubles go, I have done it before but it is rare and was not something done on a weekly basis.


----------



## cadek

ATTQOTD:  I was running about 4-5 days per week. Usually Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, and then Saturday long run. I should also run Sunday, but I've had some races lately that kind of change the plans. I have races the next 3 weekends, and currently have some calf pain, so I'll probably be running less days for now.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I ran 3 days a week for a long time.  And once I upped my goal race distances I was getting way too sore after my long runs.  So lots of people here suggested that I should add a day to spread out my mileage/keep me loose/get my legs running more.  So I've been doing 4 days since spring.  @DopeyBadger added a Saturday usually easy or easy"B" pace and its been working out.  I'm way less sore and my knees like me better with running more...who the heck knew.  
I just can't imagine 5+ right now though...working mom who's husband also runs = we'd never see each other. Plus it's easier to make up a missed run the next day when you aren't running every day.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: For a long time I did 3-4 days a week. I got on the Hanson plan and started running 6 days a week. Lo and behold, I was LESS creaky and sore.

On my current @DopeyBadger plan, we decided on 5 days a week, to give my old body an extra rest day, and to accommodate my 1 day a week 120 mile round-trip commute. So far so good! We'll find out in December how successful it is.

I only do a double if I have to cut a morning workout short due to schedule. So it's not really a double, but 2 halfsies.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many days a week do you run? Do you run doubles?


Depends. Right now 3-4 days is the goal. I don't do doubles. It's just not usually something I can do.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Used to run 2-3 days a week fairly consistently when I started running, but did not have much purpose in these runs except to exercise and try to have fun. Then used the 3 day a week Galloway plans for my first half marathons. Like roxymama, I bumped it up to 4 in March or April when I started DopeyBadger's training plan, and although that took some getting used to at first, it has been working well for months now! Running has definitely become easier, and I'm much less tired after long runs. Was entertaining the thought of trying to do 5 days a week for marathon training, but I'm not sure if that is going to work well with life and work right now. Trying to be honest with myself, and 4 is already a challenge at times. Rock n Roll Philly Half Marathon race recap to follow...


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many days a week do you run? Do you run doubles?



ATTQOTD:  I have traditionally run 4 days a week, but this year have stepped it up to 5 days a week to see what, if any, additional benefits I gain.  So far I've been pretty happy running 5 days a week and feel like I'm better prepared for race days.  I also haven't seen an increase in injury prevalence with the additional running day, which I was a little worried about.  There have been drawbacks to stepping up to 5 days, though.  It really limits your flexibility in moving runs around if life or weather intervenes, especially if rest days are of concern.  The significant other impact is also increased and I'm seeing a reduction in tolerance for time spent running.  So far it's been manageable, but if momma ain't happy...


----------



## PrincessV

I have absolutely no chance of catching up, but I'm checking in... FL Irma survivor here, present & accounted for! Between evacuating, returning to no power, and a fierce pace of recovery at home and work, there's been NO time to DIS. My house is fine, and power is back - life is slowly returning to something resembling normalcy. Missed a few training runs, but I'm not worried.

Hope to get back into the swing of things soon! Sending good thoughts to all who have been impacted by Irma. ♥


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:   Hanson's follower here.   Started the 6 days a week late last summer, and for the most part, really like it.  I did drop down to 5 days a week for a couple of months after the final race last spring, but have been up to 6 again since early August for the build up to Marathon Weekend.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have traditionally run 3 days a week since getting back into running as an adult, although before I joined my running group I was pretty good at turning that into 2 or 1 or 0 times.   I would like to add a 4th day I think, but right now I feel like I'm still kinda building back from my back/sciatic injury earlier this year, although I don't know if I can really say that anymore as it's been like 2.5 months now since I've been back running.  

I am running back to back days this week, today in fact, because I had to do my long run yesterday because I had a dog agility trial on Saturday, so that should be interesting.  It was a 100 min run yesterday.  I had to break it up due to a race, so I ran the 5K race, ended up with a 30 min break where I talked with some friends and ate a half a banana and a couple small chocolate chip cookies to refuel (I had assumed there would be bagels and I could grab a half a bagel but there weren't, so I guess you make do when there are cookies ), then walked about .25 mile back to my car to change my shirt and get into my Orange Mud vest and set back out to do the remaining ~62 minutes.

It was a complete strugglefest.  The humidity yesterday was brutal... or the dew point, or whatever makes it foggy and miserable.   Both days this weekend there has been a pea soup fog that didn't even start to burn off until 10-11 am, and it's been hot.  I don't even know what I was thinking, the whole reason I got the Orange Mud vests were so that I could not only easily refill the bottle, but I could put my Nuun in the bottle and not worry about cleaning out the bladder, but I didn't put any Nuun in it!  I was so drenched in sweat already after just the 5K that I could have really used some electrolytes I think on the remaining part of the run.  I am really sore today... my feet and hips (like in my pelvis) especially.  We are supposed to do 55 minutes tonight... I don't know how that will go.  It's still really humid, even though the heat is not there today.

On the plus side, my Orange Mud Single Barrel vest worked out a bit better than it did the first time I tried it last week.  I wore a different shirt with slightly longer sleeves, although I still had to tug a bit on the left side... I don't know what I do with my left side that makes the shirt sleeve migrate towards the strap more than the right.  I don't know if the sleeves were really the main issue the other day, though.  I think it was just that the vest was brand spankin new and the straps were still very stiff.  I noticed yesterday that they folded a bit better at the front of my shoulders and didn't chafe me like the first time.  I did feel a little irritation but not full blown chafing.  I also swiped the front with a pass or two of my body glide so that probably helped as well.

I am doing my part to help keep Orange Mud in business, I guess.    I have the Double Barrel vest that I haven't used at all, this Single Barrel vest, and now I'm considering getting one of the packs that's just a little gear backpack for the winter time runs.  I really hate my SPIbelt... it doesn't hold enough stuff and it flops all around.  The downside is that I am not sure how that will work out with my Tracer360, I think they are in the same spot on my back.


----------



## sourire

*Rock n Roll Philly Half Marathon Race Recap:* 
Yesterday was a hot and muggy day in Philadelphia, but it was a fun race! Official time (thanks in advance for updating @LSUlakes) was 2:30:12, which is a PR!! No doubt in my mind that I would have broken 2:30 if the heat/humidity was a little less yesterday. Special thanks again to @DopeyBadger for his assistance and spot-on training paces for this cycle! If you'd like more details, feel free to keep reading! Apologies for the long post...

*The Great*
Start line and corrals were very organized.  Corrals were made based on your input of estimated finish time, and I felt that most ppl were honest (which was not the case during the Broad Street Run, where I was in the last corral and trying to get past walkers for awhile). They let the corrals go with 1-3 minutes between each, and that was plenty of time to allow enough room to run. There were plenty of water stops with gatorade offered at about every other stop. They were also giving out cold towels and ice bags at one of the med tents about halfway through which was awesome, b/c we were really sweating out there! Of course, I didn't realize about the cold towels until I was long past it and asked someone else where they got the towel. Oops! They had them at the finish too, and that felt just about as glorious as downing the chocolate milk.  Which brings me to the plethora of food/drink options at the finish including said chocolate milk, gatorade, water, bananas, granola bars, chips, etc. There was also free beer (Michelob Ultra, which my husband said is like water?), but I did not partake in that (and waited until dinner when I had a celebratory Blue Moon with a slice of orange). 

*The Not So Great*
The course was not in the city as much as I would have liked, but I knew that going in. I understand it's probably easier to close off streets along the river, rather than city streets, so this made the first 4 miles of the race really fun and interesting (in the city), followed by the scenic run up Kelly Drive past the Art Museum and boathouses which is always picturesque, but coming back on MLK on the other side of the river was a bit on the boring side, not going to lie (so I put my headphones in and played some Bruce music for inspiration...after all, it was a Rock n Roll race). There were several bands on the course, but entertainment and crowd support were kind of lacking IMO, especially in the last 4-5 miles or so, until we got to the finish line. Crowd support during Broad Street was SO MUCH BETTER, but again, easier to come out from your dwelling in the city to cheer on runners, rather than up river, which is not very residential.

*Overall*
DH and I had a good time and were glad we did the race! We ran this race, as well as the Broad Street Run, with a group of friends (who are from out of town). Of the six of us who ran both Broad Street and Rock n Roll, all ranked Broad Street as the run they'd definitely do again over this one. Would I sign up for Rock n Roll Philly again? Probably not. I've heard such great things about the Rock n Roll series, and maybe it is just that we are spoiled due to being somewhat locals here, so we didn't find the course as exciting? I ran by a guy from Ohio who was absolutely LOVING the Philly course, so there you go.  Would definitely consider the race series in another city, as the race seemed like a very well-oiled machine as far as organization and on-course support! Phew, thanks for reading!


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many days a week do you run? Do you run doubles?



I run 6 days per week when I'm marathon training with Wednesday as my offday.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am currently running 6 days a week with my @DopeyBadger plan. Tuesdays and Thursdays are speed workout days, with Sundays being long run days and Wednesdays being my glorious rest day! I've been running at least 5, primarily 6, days per week for over a year now. It seems to work well for me. I technically do not run doubles, but sometimes will have to split up the speed workouts on Tuesday and Thursday due to my work schedule. My long runs are always done at one time.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I was running 3 days a week following the JG marathon plan, then when @DopeyBadger made me a plan I switched to 4 days a week. Then I started and am currently running 5 days a week. I don't remember if it was my idea or he planted the thought in my head so I would think it was my idea, lol? And in October I start 6 days a week! But I have no life basically so it's all good. 

I have never run a double and have no desire to.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: Since I started training for Dopey, I am running 6-7 days a week alternating 5k and 10k and running the long runs based on the Galloway training plan from the runDisney website.


----------



## SheHulk

sourire said:


> *Rock n Roll Philly Half Marathon Race Recap:*
> Yesterday was a hot and muggy day in Philadelphia, but it was a fun race! Official time (thanks in advance for updating @LSUlakes) was 2:30:12, which is a PR!! No doubt in my mind that I would have broken 2:30 if the heat/humidity was a little less yesterday. Special thanks again to @DopeyBadger for his assistance and spot-on training paces for this cycle! If you'd like more details, feel free to keep reading! Apologies for the long post...
> 
> *The Great*
> Start line and corrals were very organized.  Corrals were made based on your input of estimated finish time, and I felt that most ppl were honest (which was not the case during the Broad Street Run, where I was in the last corral and trying to get past walkers for awhile). They let the corrals go with 1-3 minutes between each, and that was plenty of time to allow enough room to run. There were plenty of water stops with gatorade offered at about every other stop. They were also giving out cold towels and ice bags at one of the med tents about halfway through which was awesome, b/c we were really sweating out there! Of course, I didn't realize about the cold towels until I was long past it and asked someone else where they got the towel. Oops! They had them at the finish too, and that felt just about as glorious as downing the chocolate milk.  Which brings me to the plethora of food/drink options at the finish including said chocolate milk, gatorade, water, bananas, granola bars, chips, etc. There was also free beer (Michelob Ultra, which my husband said is like water?), but I did not partake in that (and waited until dinner when I had a celebratory Blue Moon with a slice of orange).
> 
> *The Not So Great*
> The course was not in the city as much as I would have liked, but I knew that going in. I understand it's probably easier to close off streets along the river, rather than city streets, so this made the first 4 miles of the race really fun and interesting (in the city), followed by the scenic run up Kelly Drive past the Art Museum and boathouses which is always picturesque, but coming back on MLK on the other side of the river was a bit on the boring side, not going to lie (so I put my headphones in and played some Bruce music for inspiration...after all, it was a Rock n Roll race). There were several bands on the course, but entertainment and crowd support were kind of lacking IMO, especially in the last 4-5 miles or so, until we got to the finish line. Crowd support during Broad Street was SO MUCH BETTER, but again, easier to come out from your dwelling in the city to cheer on runners, rather than up river, which is not very residential.
> 
> *Overall*
> DH and I had a good time and were glad we did the race! We ran this race, as well as the Broad Street Run, with a group of friends (who are from out of town). Of the six of us who ran both Broad Street and Rock n Roll, all ranked Broad Street as the run they'd definitely do again over this one. Would I sign up for Rock n Roll Philly again? Probably not. I've heard such great things about the Rock n Roll series, and maybe it is just that we are spoiled due to being somewhat locals here, so we didn't find the course as exciting? I ran by a guy from Ohio who was absolutely LOVING the Philly course, so there you go.  Would definitely consider the race series in another city, as the race seemed like a very well-oiled machine as far as organization and on-course support! Phew, thanks for reading!


Congrats on your PR! I ran Broad Street once and loved it. Crowd support was great. And running around City Hall is almost as good as running through Cinderella's Castle!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: When I was in my 20s I ran every day, sometimes doubles. I was under a lot of stress in graduate school and needed it. I'd even come home from the bar at 2AM and go for a run even though I had a few drinks and had already run once that day. I may have had a running problem, not sure. I definitely used exhaustion to cope. Funny at the time I would never have dreamed I could run a marathon even though I was running 5-7 miles a day every day. I'm guessing I could have trained for a marathon if I knew how it's done.
After getting a job and having kids it became more like 4 days a week and much less intense. Then I took a few years off and gained a bunch of weight and even 4 days was a struggle when I came back. So I backed off to three, then up to four when I got in better shape. My @DopeyBadger plan calls for 5 days a week, which I am starting this week! I'm a little nervous to see if I can do it, it may seriously be close to 20 years since I ran that often. 
I sometimes do doubles now, kind of, because I'm a mentor for a womens' couch to 5k program so if I ran that day I run again with the ladies that evening. But that is usually short and not as intense a pace as I would go for training.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I almost always run 3 days/week, but my goal is 4 days. Not a double runner- that seems to be asking for an injury for me. 

On a side note, we booked a short trip for this fall which will include a day at Disneyland- my first time! Please send me your suggestions... I'll be stalking past trip reports, so if you see a "like" from me for a post you made months or years ago, that's why.


----------



## Dis5150

Not running related but please keep me in your thoughts/prayers as DH's doctor just called him with his test results and he has malignant metastatic melanoma. He has had a sore on his face for several years but was so stubborn I just got him to go to the dr to get it checked. I have to take him in for surgery at 8:30 in the morning and I am a bit of a mess right now.


----------



## MissLiss279

I usually run four days a week plus on two of those days I go to OrangeTheory, so I get a little extra running with that. For Dopey the past couple of years I have added a fifth day. I'm going to try out a @DopeyBadger plan this year with the five days a week schedule starting after Chicago.


----------



## MissLiss279

Dis5150 said:


> Not running related but please keep me in your thoughts/prayers as DH's doctor just called him with his test results and he has malignant metastatic melanoma. He has had a sore on his face for several years but was so stubborn I just got him to go to the dr to get it checked. I have to take him in for surgery at 8:30 in the morning and I am a bit of a mess right now.



My dad had a mole removed about 20 years ago that was a melanoma. Thankfully his had not spread. Praying for your husband and you.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I usually run 4 times a week with 1 or 2 cross training days.  4 is my minimum and what I usually do, but recently due to my injury at the end of August I've spread some miles out a few times so that I was running the same total for the week over 5 days instead of 4.  I am actually finding I like that. After I recover from my October full, I may try to make 5 days a new normal in the lead up to WDW 10k & marathon.  I'm planning on a goal of fun not fast for the full, so I feel like two mid distance (8 & 12, 10 &13) runs on weekends will prepare me as well as a super long run which honestly I think my family is getting sick of waiting for me to get home from sometimes.  

I have done doubles a few times, and I neither love it nor hate it, but I don't see it as something that will become frequent for me because it just doesn't work well with my family obligations.


----------



## SheHulk

Dis5150 said:


> Not running related but please keep me in your thoughts/prayers as DH's doctor just called him with his test results and he has malignant metastatic melanoma. He has had a sore on his face for several years but was so stubborn I just got him to go to the dr to get it checked. I have to take him in for surgery at 8:30 in the morning and I am a bit of a mess right now.


I'm so sorry, wishing you strength and the best outcome.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Dis5150 said:


> Not running related but please keep me in your thoughts/prayers as DH's doctor just called him with his test results and he has malignant metastatic melanoma. He has had a sore on his face for several years but was so stubborn I just got him to go to the dr to get it checked. I have to take him in for surgery at 8:30 in the morning and I am a bit of a mess right now.



Sorry to hear this. Praying that surgery goes well!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many days a week do you run? Do you run doubles?



How many running days per week depends on what I'm training for. If I have a big marathon or an ultra, I will run 6 days a week. If I'm training for a half or full IM, I run four days a week with at least one or two of those being part of a brick session. If I'm merely maintaining fitness or training for a bike event like I am now, I run three days a week with lots of cycling on the other days. 



Dis5150 said:


> Not running related but please keep me in your thoughts/prayers as DH's doctor just called him with his test results and he has malignant metastatic melanoma. He has had a sore on his face for several years but was so stubborn I just got him to go to the dr to get it checked. I have to take him in for surgery at 8:30 in the morning and I am a bit of a mess right now.



Hope all goes well


----------



## Ariel484

@Dis5150 glad it was caught.  Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I started out this year running 4 days a week and then moved to 5 in May. It's been a little challenging to get 5 days in, but it was working pretty well I think, well, until this stupid shin injury anyway. I've never done doubles.



Wendy98 said:


> Coming out of my my running sabbatical to give advice on this one.  Without an MRI, you will not know if it is a stress fracture or the beginnings of one. Is it a localized pain--can you press on "the spot" and pinpoint the painful area?   Regardless, treat it as one and stop running (and ice the crap out of it!).  Since it is your lower leg (I assume fibula or tibia), you can cross train with anything else--avoid jumping and hard landing stuff.  Lower leg is not crucial for weight bearing and takes on about 10% of the load.  Femur or hip stress fracture?  Yeah, you would be done.  I have had stress fractures in all 3 of those leg bones--many times tibia and fibula go together.  I ran NYC marathon with unhealed stress fracture in lower leg.  It wasn't pretty the second half and I was about 15-20 minutes slower than I wanted to be (managed a 3:19).
> 
> Here are your options:
> 
> Stop running and cross train to keep up your fitness.  I replace my runs with elliptical workouts.  Two hours on the elliptical is about as much fun as it sounds but it is close to running.  Have you been running?  If not, count that time toward your "off" time and try to have 4 weeks off.  Run Detroit and lower your expectations.  The week before, try testing it with easy short runs.
> 
> Defer Detroit.  I know every race is different and their deferral process.
> 
> Look for another race a few weeks later.  That way, all your hard work can still be tested.
> 
> You will know what to choose based on your pain and tolerance to pain.
> 
> Other thoughts:
> 
> Find a good orthopedic, especially one that deals with athletes.  I see my orthopedic multiple times a year (says a lot about my injuries) but can't remember the last time I went to my primary care physician.  I also now have a specialist orthopedic for foot issues and another for my back/spine.
> 
> If you don't, begin taking calcium/vitamin D supplements.  Jury is still out if I believe that has made a difference with me but thought I would throw it out there.  I got a bone density test this past Friday (haven't heard results yet) if that tells you anything.  I never thought I would be wondering if I had osteoporosis at this age.
> 
> In case you haven't guess it, I don't play things conservatively.  I take chances and most of the time it pays off, but sometimes it will come back to bite me in the butt.  I currently have a full fracture in my sacrum and in the back of my mind, I am still figuring out my plan for running (not racing) Chicago in 3 weeks.  I have had a week of grueling, non-running workouts this week and I know my fitness level will be there.  My thing lacking will most likely be speed.  I will test it in 2 more weeks and know what I will be capable of physically.  A marathon is a LONG time to be in excruciating pain.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.



Thank you @Wendy98! The pain is in my tibia and I've been icing & resting - I have not been running for 8 days now. I've gotten on our stationary bike a couple of times and that doesn't seem to bother me, so I've been doing that and some yoga, which seems okay too.

I go see the orthopedic tomorrow and I finally have an MRI scheduled for Wednesday, so hopefully I've got answers coming.


----------



## roxymama

@Dis5150 hoping for the best for your family.  I've been in your situation and it is scary, but thank goodness for modern medicine.  I'll be praying for you.

@run.minnie.miles  pirates at DL is really cool.  And I love the Alice ride.  Those are my two "not WDW" recs.

@sourire congrats on the PR!  My half is gonna be a heater too and I'm worried about a PR attempt.  Great job!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Currently run four days a week. Noticed a big improvement when I moved from three days a week to four. I've only done doubles when I have been unable to finish a run due to a time constraint and that has only been a few times. 

Praying for you and your family @Dis5150!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I've always historically run 3 days per week following the Galloway training plans.  This year we've bumped that up to 4 days per week with more mileage in anticipation of running Dopey.



Dis5150 said:


> Not running related but please keep me in your thoughts/prayers as DH's doctor just called him with his test results and he has malignant metastatic melanoma. He has had a sore on his face for several years but was so stubborn I just got him to go to the dr to get it checked. I have to take him in for surgery at 8:30 in the morning and I am a bit of a mess right now.



I'm so sorry to hear this.  Sending you best wishes!


----------



## sourire

SheHulk said:


> Congrats on your PR! I ran Broad Street once and loved it. Crowd support was great. And running around City Hall is almost as good as running through Cinderella's Castle!


Thank you! Exactly my sentiments! Crowd support was present mile 0-10 during Broad Street!



roxymama said:


> congrats on the PR! My half is gonna be a heater too and I'm worried about a PR attempt. Great job!


Thank you! The weather definitely changed the pace plan a bit. Went with Dopeybadger's T+D chart, and tried to start out a bit slower than originally planned to see how things felt. I decided I'd focus on effort at the beginning, then pick it up after mile 9/10, if I was doing okay. Although I didn't break 2:30, I passed a lot of ppl in the last few miles and was able to finish strong, so that's all I can ask. You will do great in your race too, even if it's disgusting outside! (The sweat was literally pouring off of my ponytail...sorry to the ppl behind me.)  In the words of our wise Coach, "Can't control the weather so just take that into account for race strategy."

@Dis5150 Thinking of you guys and sending best wishes.


----------



## DVCFan1994

@Dis5150 I hope everything goes well with your husband's surgery tomorrow.  I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Disney at Heart

@Dis5150 Prayers for positive outcome!


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: The "Runner's World 37 days of awesome" (run at least one mile per day from Memorial day to 4th of July) coincided with the start of my training for Chicago (I'm loosely following a Higdon plan).  Since the plan called for 6 days anyway, I did the streak, running only one mile on what would have been my off day.  Well...I've been very pleased with the results and am now on day 112  of the running streak. But some days its only one mile.  I plan to keep it up as long as I feel I get a benefit.  The fact that it can only be one mile if needed makes it easier to keep it going.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: 4 days a week nowadays. Debating moving up to 5, but am thinking I'll get through this winter cycle first and take advantage of the morning daylight next spring/summer. 



Dis5150 said:


> Not running related but please keep me in your thoughts/prayers as DH's doctor just called him with his test results and he has malignant metastatic melanoma. He has had a sore on his face for several years but was so stubborn I just got him to go to the dr to get it checked. I have to take him in for surgery at 8:30 in the morning and I am a bit of a mess right now.



Sending prayers and strength your way, @Dis5150. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@Dis5150, thinking about you and your husband. Hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

@Dis5150, you're in my thoughts as well as your husband! 

~

I run 2 to 3 times a week now that I'm cleared from my surgery recovery.  Irma kinda killed that though.  I really need to get back in the swing of things.


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> Not running related but please keep me in your thoughts/prayers as DH's doctor just called him with his test results and he has malignant metastatic melanoma. He has had a sore on his face for several years but was so stubborn I just got him to go to the dr to get it checked. I have to take him in for surgery at 8:30 in the morning and I am a bit of a mess right now.


 Sending loads of good thoughts! Hang in there.


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis5150 said:


> Not running related but please keep me in your thoughts/prayers as DH's doctor just called him with his test results and he has malignant metastatic melanoma. He has had a sore on his face for several years but was so stubborn I just got him to go to the dr to get it checked. I have to take him in for surgery at 8:30 in the morning and I am a bit of a mess right now.



Sending prayers your way. Hoping for the best tomorrow!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@Dis5150, and everyone else!

I was overdue for my annual dermatology exam, so I just made my appointment today. A friendly reminder for everyone else to do the same.


----------



## Chaitali

@Dis5150 sending good thoughts your way!

I started out running 3 days per week and this Summer transitioned to 4 days per week to get ready for marathon training.  I also have 2 days of strength training and I try to get in 1 day of yoga.  I don't do doubles unless I had to break up my long run mileage for some reason.  It's generally something I try to avoid so I've only done it a 2 or 3 times.


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis5150 said:


> Not running related but please keep me in your thoughts/prayers as DH's doctor just called him with his test results and he has malignant metastatic melanoma. He has had a sore on his face for several years but was so stubborn I just got him to go to the dr to get it checked. I have to take him in for surgery at 8:30 in the morning and I am a bit of a mess right now.



Sending positive thoughts and best wishes your way Dis5150!

ATTQOTD:
I used to run 7 days a week, 3 - 4 miles until my achilles went out on strike and demanded more vacation time.  I now average 3 to 4 times a weeks with moderate distances to achieve 75 - 80 miles a month.  No doubles for me unless cutting the lawn or walking the dog after running counts?


----------



## pixarmom

@Dis5150, sending you our thoughts and prayers.  



SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: When I was in my 20s I ran every day, sometimes doubles. I was under a lot of stress in graduate school and needed it. I'd even come home from the bar at 2AM and go for a run even though I had a few drinks and had already run once that day. I may have had a running problem, not sure. I definitely used exhaustion to cope. Funny at the time I would never have dreamed I could run a marathon even though I was running 5-7 miles a day every day. I'm guessing I could have trained for a marathon if I knew how it's done.
> .



Sounds like me in law school - 5 miles a day every day, but always at 5am and that was after not-so-much sleep!  

In recent years, I was running a modified version of Galloway, but with more frequency (4x) and only up to 21 miles.  Now, I'm running lower mileage and 6 days per week.  I guess I sort of "double" coaching cross country, but that's just an extra 2 miles.  I usually have at least one longer distance event per month - triathlon or half marathon.  I know this isn't how it's supposed to work and it's not much of a plan, but I feel great, I'm loving running more than ever, and I've PRed or nearly PRed races from 5K to half marathon to sprint triathlon and completed by first olympic distance tri.  I'll run the Lakefront marathon on Oct 1 and see how it goes - I'm planning on a very easy pace.  And I have time to adjust before Goofy in January, if necessary.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Best wishes @Dis5150


----------



## jmasgat

@Dis5150 Sending good thoughts you and your DH way.

As for the QOTD:  What time is it?  Because I am seriously neurosing tonight over what to do for the next 16 weeks til Dopey--starting tomorrow.  I was running the Hanson's plan--then got hip/groin/upper leg strain (can you say overuse?) So I am disinclined to jump back into it.  I was a serious FIRST runner before, and I had good success with that plan.  The only reason I switched was to shake things up.  So I am considering going back to it.  But I may add in an easy Saturday run to approximate the Dopey. Ad BTW, did I mention I looked at the Higdon Dopey plan.

Sigh, I'm confused.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many days a week do you run? Do you run doubles?



3-4 times per week. I don't think I've ever done doubles. Just not my jam.



Dis5150 said:


> Not running related but please keep me in your thoughts/prayers as DH's doctor just called him with his test results and he has malignant metastatic melanoma. He has had a sore on his face for several years but was so stubborn I just got him to go to the dr to get it checked. I have to take him in for surgery at 8:30 in the morning and I am a bit of a mess right now.



I hope all goes well with the surgery! It's good that they caught it now, and hopefully all will turn out well.


----------



## Keels

So, another woman was brutally assaulted this weekend on the same stretch of trails where I do my long runs on the weekends - this is the second woman assaulted in daylight in this area in as many weeks:

http://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/community/fort-worth/article174009636.html

Looks like I'll be doing my long runs circling my neighborhood or only when my husband or friends are out doing long rides in the same area for the forseeable future.


----------



## michigandergirl

@Dis5150 Thinking of you and hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> Not running related but please keep me in your thoughts/prayers as DH's doctor just called him with his test results and he has malignant metastatic melanoma. He has had a sore on his face for several years but was so stubborn I just got him to go to the dr to get it checked. I have to take him in for surgery at 8:30 in the morning and I am a bit of a mess right now.


Oh man I hope all goes well!


----------



## JulieODC

@Dis5150 - sending so many good thoughts to you and you husband. Please keep us posted on how surgery goes.

QOTD: 3-4 days a week for me. I tried bumping up to 4-5 and it just didn't work with my current life situation. Maybe when the kids are a little older and my husband isn't traveling for work


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I do 5 days/week with the Higdon plan. I find I really need the 2 days off. Maybe it's the age.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> So, another woman was brutally assaulted this weekend on the same stretch of trails where I do my long runs on the weekends - this is the second woman assaulted in daylight in this area in as many weeks:
> 
> http://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/community/fort-worth/article174009636.html
> 
> Looks like I'll be doing my long runs circling my neighborhood or only when my husband or friends are out doing long rides in the same area for the forseeable future.


I hate people. 

I wish we lived where we could feel safe no matter what


----------



## JClimacus

SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: When I was in my 20s I ran every day, sometimes doubles. I was under a lot of stress in graduate school and needed it. I'd even come home from the bar at 2AM and go for a run even though I had a few drinks and had already run once that day. I may have had a running problem, not sure...



You have a fascinating story! The last sentence in the quote makes me think of the slogan on our Wednesday night 5k running shirts: "Road Rash Run Club - A Drinking Club With a Running Problem"


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Other this on this forum, who else do you talk to about running?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I get asked about running from people at work, friends, and family. Since I have not done much lately the conversation has been short but we do discuss it. I am currently easing my way back into things thanks to @DopeyBadger for his excellent advice! I am looking forward to getting back to the levels I was previously at and hopefully some new PR's in time to come. It's going to be a long journey however.
> 
> Hope everyone that is in the storms path or already had it pass are safe and damage is minimal. Also let us not forget the events that happened on this day many years ago.


I have mentioned my friend Matt on here before.  I talk to him most.  My friend Kate, who is doing the 1/2 with me in January, I talk to her but she doesn't love it like I do.  So I can see she only tolerates it for a while.  I have a second job driving for a shuttle service from the airport.  Occasionally I get a runner on there I get to talk to.  Other than that, it's you guys.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss our speed work routines today! What does your workout consist of? What kind of distance do you cover, do you warm up a mile or by time, do you do the same workout or various types? Do you like it or hate it... anything else you would like to mention about it?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Speed work out sessions in the past have been long type runs with pick-ups in them. I had left out the 1/4 milers as my focus was on distance. That thinking may not necessarily be correct but it was what I was doing. I am thinking as I am working towards getting back into shape that I may revisit the 1/4 repeats to help with finding speed once I get back into a nice groove. I generally dislike speed work because its hard, but I also like them because I know those workouts will make me a better runner in both the short and long term. I am very happy these days with getting some consistency back to running and look forward to all the challenges coming my way.



I am just trying to build my base back so I haven't done speed work in a while. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you have run or plan to run a race at Walt Disney World, pick two of your favorite parts of the race and one spot that does not feel so "magical".
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'll list my answers below.
> 
> 1. The World Showcase - I am a big fan of Epcot on a normal day, but making the lap around the world showcase indicates the end is near,
> 2. The overpass - I have a love/hate relationship with this hill. The timing of the hill probably makes it more difficult than it really is and the entertainment with the arm guys really make it fun.
> 
> 1. The out and back - I hate to make "u-turns" during a run... I mean just absolutely disgusted with having to do them. So much so that I cuss it for the mile leading up to it and the mile after. Those turns just feel like it takes all my momentum. Even now I just imagine making that turn and I am disgusted. I'm starting a petition "Just say not to u-turns". lol ok... I feel better now.



Favorite is Main Street, any of the parks, Workd Showcase was cool during the marathon.  

Least favorite was the stretch from MK to AK during the marathon and WWoS.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many days a week do you run? Do you run doubles?
> 
> ATTQOTD: After 3 weeks of getting back into the groove and running 3 days a week, I get to run 4 days this week! This is per my plan by @DopeyBadger and once this 3 week period is over I think the next step is to get back to 5 days. As far as doubles go, I have done it before but it is rare and was not something done on a weekly basis.



I have been trying to run 4 days a week.  I am still building my miles and the strength in my legs and feet.  Eventually I plan to get to 5 days.


----------



## JClimacus

Dis5150 said:


> Not running related but please keep me in your thoughts/prayers as DH's doctor just called him with his test results and he has malignant metastatic melanoma. He has had a sore on his face for several years but was so stubborn I just got him to go to the dr to get it checked. I have to take him in for surgery at 8:30 in the morning and I am a bit of a mess right now.



I will pray for your husband.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Dis5150 said:


> Not running related but please keep me in your thoughts/prayers as DH's doctor just called him with his test results and he has malignant metastatic melanoma. He has had a sore on his face for several years but was so stubborn I just got him to go to the dr to get it checked. I have to take him in for surgery at 8:30 in the morning and I am a bit of a mess right now.


I hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Dis5150 said:


> Not running related but please keep me in your thoughts/prayers as DH's doctor just called him with his test results and he has malignant metastatic melanoma. He has had a sore on his face for several years but was so stubborn I just got him to go to the dr to get it checked. I have to take him in for surgery at 8:30 in the morning and I am a bit of a mess right now.



How very scary!  I am so sorry your family has to deal with this.  I hope the surgery is a success.  My thoughts are with your husband and you!


----------



## SheHulk

Keels said:


> So, another woman was brutally assaulted this weekend on the same stretch of trails where I do my long runs on the weekends - this is the second woman assaulted in daylight in this area in as many weeks:
> 
> http://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/community/fort-worth/article174009636.html
> 
> Looks like I'll be doing my long runs circling my neighborhood or only when my husband or friends are out doing long rides in the same area for the forseeable future.


Wow that sucks. What a nightmare for those two women.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:
I run 5 days a week - Monday is a cross training day and Friday is a rest day.  Some weeks I can only manage 4 days due to work and family, on those weeks I have added a few miles to my long run.  Not a big fan of doubles.


----------



## Keels

SheHulk said:


> Wow that sucks. What a nightmare for those two women.



This one was really horrifying (she's in my local run club, so we've heard more details) - the police report said he choked her out until she lost consciousness and then likely sexually assaulted. She came to and run up the trail bank to a neighborhood to a home where they let her call the police.


----------



## pigletliz

Dis5150 said:


> Not running related but please keep me in your thoughts/prayers as DH's doctor just called him with his test results and he has malignant metastatic melanoma. He has had a sore on his face for several years but was so stubborn I just got him to go to the dr to get it checked. I have to take him in for surgery at 8:30 in the morning and I am a bit of a mess right now.



Prayers for you and your husband. Hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## pigletliz

Keels said:


> This one was really horrifying (she's in my local run club, so we've heard more details) - the police report said he choked her out until she lost consciousness and then likely sexually assaulted. She came to and run up the trail bank to a neighborhood to a home where they let her call the police.



How awful!  So sorry for your running friend and community. Hope they catch the perpetrators soon. Please be careful!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> So, another woman was brutally assaulted this weekend on the same stretch of trails where I do my long runs on the weekends - this is the second woman assaulted in daylight in this area in as many weeks:
> 
> http://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/community/fort-worth/article174009636.html
> 
> Looks like I'll be doing my long runs circling my neighborhood or only when my husband or friends are out doing long rides in the same area for the forseeable future.



Yikes! Stay safe!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Yikes! Stay safe!



Nobody gonna jump me on the treadmill at my house.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

@LSUlakes 
401 challenge completed. According to Garmin it was 5k 35:25, 10k 1:09:12 and Half 2:25:14. 
I was feeling great until the last 2 miles of the HM then ran out of steam. Hopefully the lesson has been learned and I will do better for my goal race in October.


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> So, another woman was brutally assaulted this weekend on the same stretch of trails where I do my long runs on the weekends - this is the second woman assaulted in daylight in this area in as many weeks:
> 
> http://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/community/fort-worth/article174009636.html
> 
> Looks like I'll be doing my long runs circling my neighborhood or only when my husband or friends are out doing long rides in the same area for the forseeable future.


Sounds like you'll be taking proper precautions but still, stay safe. I hope the other runners using those trails will take similar precautions and that the police catch the individual responsible soon.


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> So, another woman was brutally assaulted this weekend on the same stretch of trails where I do my long runs on the weekends - this is the second woman assaulted in daylight in this area in as many weeks:
> 
> http://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/community/fort-worth/article174009636.html
> 
> Looks like I'll be doing my long runs circling my neighborhood or only when my husband or friends are out doing long rides in the same area for the forseeable future.



Be safe out there! Hope they catch the POS soon!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you have a pre-run or post-run habits or traditions? 

ATTQOTD: There are some things I do different for different types of run or races, but one thing I always do has to deal with my shoes. I only put on my running shoes right before I start my run and I take them off immediately after finishing the run. I dont find my running shoes uncomfortable but just dont want to wear them for anything outside of running until they are retired. This is probably a habit I picked up from my high school days of basketball in which if we were caught wearing or shoes anywhere but on the court we would get in trouble. Could also be during my CC years in which I ran in flats which I treated the same way.


----------



## LSUlakes

Dopeyintraining said:


> @LSUlakes
> 401 challenge completed. According to Garmin it was 5k 35:25, 10k 1:09:12 and Half 2:25:14.
> I was feeling great until the last 2 miles of the HM then ran out of steam. Hopefully the lesson has been learned and I will do better for my goal race in October.
> 
> View attachment 270645



Just added your times to the OP and wanted to say you did great! You were well under each of your goals!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a pre-run or post-run habits or traditions?
> 
> ATTQOTD: There are some things I do different for different types of run or races, but one thing I always do has to deal with my shoes. I only put on my running shoes right before I start my run and I take them off immediately after finishing the run. I dont find my running shoes uncomfortable but just dont want to wear them for anything outside of running until they are retired. This is probably a habit I picked up from my high school days of basketball in which if we were caught wearing or shoes anywhere but on the court we would get in trouble. Could also be during my CC years in which I ran in flats which I treated the same way.



Ha! I do pretty much the same thing with my running shoes. I get in them last thing and out of them as soon as possible too. I am also a creature of habit and put them on the same way every time - left sock, left shoe, right sock, right shoe. 

I don't have many post-run habits because I'm normally trying to cool off and get ready for work. Post-race, though, is an entirely different matter. That's where the rehydration IPAs come in handy.


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> So, another woman was brutally assaulted this weekend on the same stretch of trails where I do my long runs on the weekends - this is the second woman assaulted in daylight in this area in as many weeks:
> 
> http://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/community/fort-worth/article174009636.html
> 
> Looks like I'll be doing my long runs circling my neighborhood or only when my husband or friends are out doing long rides in the same area for the forseeable future.



So scary.    I'm glad you are taking precautions to stay safe.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a pre-run or post-run habits or traditions?


Not really. I usually drink some water after a run and just cool down. Pre-run I do nothing special.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a pre-run or post-run habits or traditions?


I'm in the same boat with shoes. Other than that, I usually just want to get out of my running clothes ASAP and I often drink a naturally flavored seltzer/carbonated water in addition to regular water.


----------



## roxymama

Those accounts of the assaults are frightening.  It sucks being a female runner sometimes.  There's trails I'd love to try near me but they are just not populated for me to feel safe at any hour.  I'll pray for your running group member @Keels 

Attqotd:  before every run I take way too long to get all my clothes on, wash off all my makeup from the day, track down my good earbuds, try to find where I left my running shoes, take them off once I remember that I forgot to bodyglide my toes, futz about, walking from one end of the house to the other collecting things I need (gel, my phone, etc) and then declare "why does this take so long"
Literally every time.  Except race mornings because I set everything out the night before.
I also put water out on my porch for either after my run or during my laps.
After: shower!!!  But only after making sure I've stopped sweating.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I am the same with my running shoes as well! Another thing that I enjoy after a run is a cup of coffee. I think it started last year when I was doing my runs near one of my kids preschool. If I had some time to kill, I would get a coffee to warm up. The routine must have programmed my brain to want it because I will still crave coffee after runs even in the heat. Yes, I am one of those people who will drink coffee all year long!  It takes me awhile to want to eat anything after a run but a cup of coffee seems to hit the spot.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Not for shorter/weekday runs. Towards the end of our last training cycle, we started getting lunch from the same place after our weekend long runs. I didn't run last weekend, per @DopeyBadger's orders, and told my husband that I was bummed not to have a long run because it meant that we didn't get lunch from that place.


----------



## ZellyB

This popped up on my Facebook feed. Timely after the story @Keels Posted

ETA well the link didn't work. Just a video on strategies to avoid or fend off an attack while running trails.


----------



## jmasgat

Post-runs: I try to do a brief yoga stretch routine after every run.  After longer runs (> 1 hour), I also try to be more conscientious about re-fueling (chocolate milk, dried fruit/nuts, protein shake after long runs)


----------



## Dis5150

Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts and prayers! Hubby came thru surgery fine and they think they got everything! We'll know more in a couple weeks at his follow up appointment. But as of now it all looks good! :


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Anyone else using tapiriik to sync Garmin Connect and Strava?

I have about 2.5 months of activities to sync. I've been stuck on 'Queuing' for 20-30 minutes. Any feedback on how long your initial sync took?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I have a long stand pre-run tradition of taking forever to actually start. I have to pull my hair back, jump up and down a few times to make sure it'll hold, re-do it, jump again... settle on it being "good enough." Flip through my phone, get dressed, dig for the right socks, check the weather again.... You get the point 
Post-Run- I drink a lot of water and if I have time, I love to sit on my back deck and relax while I cool down. 



Dis5150 said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts and prayers! Hubby came thru surgery fine and they think they got everything! We'll know more in a couple weeks at his follow up appointment. But as of now it all looks good! :


This is great news!


----------



## Ariel484

Dis5150 said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts and prayers! Hubby came thru surgery fine and they think they got everything! We'll know more in a couple weeks at his follow up appointment. But as of now it all looks good! :


Awesome news!!


----------



## FredtheDuck

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Anyone else using tapiriik to sync Garmin Connect and Strava?



I used tapiriik to sync RunKeeper with Strava. Sometimes it would take a few minutes to do one run, sometimes it would take hours to do four. Seems to vary widely, but I would imagine that with a couple of months worth of data, it'll be a few hours before you get notification that the sync is done.


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Anyone else using tapiriik to sync Garmin Connect and Strava?
> 
> I have about 2.5 months of activities to sync. I've been stuck on 'Queuing' for 20-30 minutes. Any feedback on how long your initial sync took?



When I transferred my 1000+ runs some time ago it took nearly a day.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FredtheDuck said:


> I used tapiriik to sync RunKeeper with Strava...





DopeyBadger said:


> When I transferred my 1000+...



Thanks! It's making some progress now. Up to %49 percent.


----------



## Anisum

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Anyone else using tapiriik to sync Garmin Connect and Strava?


I have it for Runkeeper/Garmin Connect. I never bothered to transfer my Garmin data to Strava. I feel like my hundred or two hundred runs took a few hours when I initially transferred to Garmin Connect.


----------



## ZellyB

Dis5150 said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts and prayers! Hubby came thru surgery fine and they think they got everything! We'll know more in a couple weeks at his follow up appointment. But as of now it all looks good! :



Great news!


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts and prayers! Hubby came thru surgery fine and they think they got everything! We'll know more in a couple weeks at his follow up appointment. But as of now it all looks good! :



Glad to hear it!


----------



## LSUlakes

FFigawi said:


> That's where the rehydration IPAs come in handy.


  I support this!!!



Dis5150 said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts and prayers! Hubby came thru surgery fine and they think they got everything! We'll know more in a couple weeks at his follow up appointment. But as of now it all looks good! :


 Good to hear, keep us updated with any new news!



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Anyone else using tapiriik to sync Garmin Connect and Strava?
> 
> I have about 2.5 months of activities to sync. I've been stuck on 'Queuing' for 20-30 minutes. Any feedback on how long your initial sync took?



I did mine today and it took no more than 5 minutes.... Not sure if our internet at work is just that good or the stuff was easily accessible already from being on strava... Either way its done.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: No pre-run tradition here other than stretching and getting myself together. After my runs at home, I normally will sit on our dock afterwards to cool down and take a shower as soon as I stop sweating. I also always crave an ice cold Sprite when I finish longer runs, I am odd.


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a pre-run or post-run habits or traditions?



I also don't wear my running shoes anytime but running... my traditions all involve food after the long runs (which I generally start between 5:00 and 6:00 AM on weekends.) Between 8 and 12 miles I go to Bagel World and get an egg, cheese and sausage on a toasted bagel sandwich with chocolate milk. Longer than 12 I take my wife out to breakfast and go the full boat with eggs, sausage, toast, home fries and pancakes - and of course chocolate milk.


----------



## pixarmom

Pre-run tradition:  Get out the door as quickly as possible.  That's part of the reason I ditched the music and the garmin and have lots of shoes!  Fewer pre-run tasks to make it easier to get out the door!

Post-run tradition:  Chocolate milk.  If we've run out, 2% milk.  Very important.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I like to eat breakfast for dinner (pancakes) the night before my really long runs. I wish there was someplace that served pancakes at dinnertime at Disney World for the night before the marathon. Where's a Denny's when you need it?


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:
No rituals pre-run but post run I always treat myself to a chocolate milk - well now I treat myself to a chocolate almond milk.  Though not a ritual, after long races I enjoy a burger - as big and yummy as possible.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Keels said:


> So, another woman was brutally assaulted this weekend on the same stretch of trails where I do my long runs on the weekends - this is the second woman assaulted in daylight in this area in as many weeks:
> 
> http://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/community/fort-worth/article174009636.html
> 
> Looks like I'll be doing my long runs circling my neighborhood or only when my husband or friends are out doing long rides in the same area for the forseeable future.



This sucks.  Some people are just cowards. To attack someone and the sexually assault them is just unthinkable.  They should be caught and castrated.  Maybe that would stop others from trying.  Stay safe ladies.  



Dis5150 said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts and prayers! Hubby came thru surgery fine and they think they got everything! We'll know more in a couple weeks at his follow up appointment. But as of now it all looks good! :



Great news!!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: My routines are pretty normal ... mostly things  others have mentioNed.

I have one weird post-run ritual. I leave my sneakers on top of their box next to my desk to remind me to enter the run mileage in my sneakers spreadsheet. Once the mileage is in the spreadsheet, the sneakers (and their box) can go back in the closet.


----------



## Keels

So - a little off-topic here, but I know y'all will have great ideas!

I'm running a Ragnar (my first!) in November - Ragnar South Beach. Our of our group of 12, I only know two of the girls - one of my BFFs and another second-degree acquaintance. The rest are all new friends-to-be to me! 

I'd like to get/make a little something for all of my teammates to give to them at our pre-race sleepover the night before the race starts. We're already doing a set of matching shirts, so that's out. 

Any Ragnarians with any suggestions?


----------



## McNs

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Anyone else using tapiriik to sync Garmin Connect and Strava?
> 
> I have about 2.5 months of activities to sync. I've been stuck on 'Queuing' for 20-30 minutes. Any feedback on how long your initial sync took?


I had about 400 runs to sync and like others have said (and you’ve discovered) it takes a while.

One thing I found was all activities transferred as private, so if you use the Heatmap function of Strava you will need to unlock them.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> So - a little off-topic here, but I know y'all will have great ideas!
> 
> I'm running a Ragnar (my first!) in November - Ragnar South Beach. Our of our group of 12, I only know two of the girls - one of my BFFs and another second-degree acquaintance. The rest are all new friends-to-be to me!
> 
> I'd like to get/make a little something for all of my teammates to give to them at our pre-race sleepover the night before the race starts. We're already doing a set of matching shirts, so that's out.
> 
> Any Ragnarians with any suggestions?



Something useful like fancy hair ties?


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Something useful like fancy hair ties?



That's a good start.

Though, on second thought ... they stuck me with the worst leg of the whole relay, so maybe they get nothing?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD: 

Depends on the day of the week - on weekends when I do my long run - I won't go to the gym or outside until I, um, go #2.  Afterwards I come home and have chocolate milk. 

One thing I also do at the beginning of runs on the treadmill during warm up - I have to retie my shoes at about a minute in as it seems it just gets me in a better mental state.  Strange habit I know!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Today lets discuss being safe while out for a run. More specifically, how to keep yourself safe from terrible people. So what advice would you give to our fellow runners to remain safe while out on a run?

ATTQOTD: I hate that this topic has to even be discussed, but feel it could be helpful. So, lets knock out the obvious answers, which would be to running in populated areas, during daylight hours, or with a group. However these are not always options, so if you have to run alone either before sunrise or after sunset, mace is a option. Depending on your local laws a firearm would work as long as you know how to use it. Thats not a ideal situation, but very effective if ever needed. One could also use some form of live tracking to let loved ones know where they are and could tell them before hand their planned route. That person could check on you to make sure things are going as planned. I also think there are a few apps that do something similar as another option. The last and least favorite option is to run on a treadmill. I wish that thinking about these things was unnecessary, and we should all be able to enjoy the great outdoors. Please everyone stay safe while running.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss being safe while out for a run. More specifically, how to keep yourself safe from terrible people. So what advice would you give to our fellow runners to remain safe while out on a run?



Don't run the same route every day. Varying your routine makes it harder for stalkers and people who hang out in the same place watching others go by to plan to harm you.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Situational Awareness, meaning knowing what is going on around you. For me, that includes no headphones.

You need to be constantly processing every variable of what is happening near you and have a plan. Is that driver paying attention or should I jump in the ditch? Is that dog tied up? What do I do if he attacks? Does that guy on the bench look sketchy? Can I avoid him by crossing the street?


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss being safe while out for a run. More specifically, how to keep yourself safe from terrible people. So what advice would you give to our fellow runners to remain safe while out on a run?


Carrying mace with me is the biggest thing I do besides trying to stay aware of my surroundings and stay on decently travelled pathways. The mace is for people and animals if need be, and so far, thank the stars, I have not even had to think of taking it out. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss being safe while out for a run. More specifically, how to keep yourself safe from terrible people. So what advice would you give to our fellow runners to remain safe while out on a run?



Pepper Spray - both my husband and I have handheld versions of it

Guns are too heavy to run with although my husband has before.

Our next dog we are buying (yes, we're shopping not adopting) will be a Rhodesian Ridgeback.  This dog is one of the best for running long distances, especially in the heat of Florida.  It also is large (80 to 100 pounds)  That safety factor will help keep people away and they are good at protection of their owners.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss being safe while out for a run. More specifically, how to keep yourself safe from terrible people. So what advice would you give to our fellow runners to remain safe while out on a run?


To keep yourself safe from cars hitting you I always wear reflective gear when running after dark. Overall the best is when you don't have to run alone or after dark but schedules don't always allow for that. 
Regardless of when I run, I always make sure a family member knows where I'm going, how far I'm running, and when I expect to be back.
Situational awareness is huge. I very rarely run with headphones in outside of races that allow them and if I dare to run with them I only have one in.


----------



## Chaitali

Anyone mind sharing the type/brand of handheld pepper spray they carry?  I'm thinking of looking into this.  Not just for people, but I've also had a couple dog scares recently.  I think I saw somewhere something about using a gel formulation instead of spray so it's less likely to blow back at you?


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have to admit I don't really do anything special.   If I am using headphones, then I try to not have them turned up so loud that I cannot hear cars if I am not running on the sidewalk, and I make sure to scan around me every so often.  That's about it.  Most of my routes take me towards the downtown area of our small city (~30k) but I have done routes in the early mornings that were more rural and mainly I was just on the lookout to make sure cars did not hit me.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Chaitali said:


> Anyone mind sharing the type/brand of handheld pepper spray they carry? I'm thinking of looking into this. Not just for people, but I've also had a couple dog scares recently. I think I saw somewhere something about using a gel formulation instead of spray so it's less likely to blow back at you?


I have the Mace brand pepper spray pocket defense spray and I ordered it from Amazon. I have the small size so it fits in my front shoulder pocket of my Hydraquiver or in my Flipbelt or even my capri pockets without being too bulky or heavy but still easily accessable.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Run in daylight, with my phone.  Tell my husband where I'm going, how long I expect to be out, etc.  Not on purpose, but the routes I take usually go by our police station or are pretty close to our police station, so that's a little comforting that it's close by.  Stay on main roads in residential areas.  And for the most part I don't run with music so that I can hear what is going on around me at all times and stay aware.


----------



## JulieODC

I run in daylight in well populated areas as much as possible. I always bring my
Phone, and though I wear headphones, I keep the volume low and pay attention to my surroundings.

I do own a wearsafe safety device and use it when running somewhere that isn't as populated. It's a button that when pushed automatically calls predetermined contacts via your phone (no need to get it out and dial) and the can hear you and what's going on, and can call police or held as needed. It also automatically sends them your exact location too. For $5 a month, it's a good option! Www.wearsafe.com.


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD: My routines are pretty normal ... mostly things  others have mentioNed.
> 
> I have one weird post-run ritual. I leave my sneakers on top of their box next to my desk to remind me to enter the run mileage in my sneakers spreadsheet. Once the mileage is in the spreadsheet, the sneakers (and their box) can go back in the closet.



I need to do something like this.  I've been garbage at updating my strava lately and then have to go back and do it later.  I also leave my shoes everywhere and have to find them...I need to make them a spot to live permanently.



Keels said:


> So - a little off-topic here, but I know y'all will have great ideas!
> 
> I'm running a Ragnar (my first!) in November - Ragnar South Beach. Our of our group of 12, I only know two of the girls - one of my BFFs and another second-degree acquaintance. The rest are all new friends-to-be to me!
> 
> I'd like to get/make a little something for all of my teammates to give to them at our pre-race sleepover the night before the race starts. We're already doing a set of matching shirts, so that's out.
> 
> Any Ragnarians with any suggestions?



(I don't ragnar but I've read a race recap of two which makes me totallly qualified to answer????)
Some of those deoderant wipes, and shower wipes & tic tacs, and toothpaste capsules, or breath strips, etc.
Or travel sizes wine or alchohol bottles to enjoy when finished.
Or travel pillows for sleeping.  

ATTQOTD: I don't make my strava maps public...which is annoying to manually update but it makes me feel safer.  Changing up my route, letting my husband know my route ahead of time, and avoiding trails and large parks.  For instance there's a park I only run in during softball season when it is heavily populated.  Also if something is giving me the heebie jeebies, I don't ignore that feeling and change course.  I stop running outside at night once the sunset gets earlier in the evening.  
Also RUN LOTS OF RACES...there's nothing better than a supported long distance training run on streets/trails you may not feel comfortable running on alone (I'm looking at you far south side of the lakefront trail)


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: I have a privacy area around my start location in Strava, but when I was pregnant and not training I made myself private completely. I also wear a lot of lighting (tracer360) if I'm running and it's dark.  I'm not on social media, but I would be hesitant to announce runs on it unless I had a lot of privacy parameters set up.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Our next dog we are buying (yes, we're shopping not adopting) will be a Rhodesian Ridgeback.  This dog is one of the best for running long distances, especially in the heat of Florida.  It also is large (80 to 100 pounds)  That safety factor will help keep people away and they are good at protection of their owners.



OMG - I have a mutt Rhodesian Ridgeback (he's ridgeless) from the shelter.  Got him when he was 2 months old and they thought he was a Rott mix.  He's an amazing dog.  Haven't trained him well enough to run with him, but he's so graceful when he runs.


----------



## PrincessV

*ATTQOTD: *I'll echo @OldSlowGoofyGuy :


OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> You need to be constantly processing every variable of what is happening near you and have a plan. Is that driver paying attention or should I jump in the ditch? Is that dog tied up? What do I do if he attacks? Does that guy on the bench look sketchy? Can I avoid him by crossing the street?



Vigilant awareness of what's around me. I was carjacked many years ago, but escaped my attacker before he drove off with my car. My takeaway from that _wasn't_ a constant sense of fear and vulnerability, but a newfound trust in my gut instincts (which I ignored that night, or I'd have escaped with my person AND my car) and ability to defend myself; I fought back and I got out. I don't carry a weapon, but I try to always be aware enough of my surroundings that I can quickly identify a makeshift weapon at my disposal: I always carry my phone, but realistically it would serve me better as a blunt object of defense than as a phone in an attack. Keys - always have those and they can be a nasty weapon as needed. Sticks, rocks, decorative gravel and lawn doo-hickeys. But mostly I focus on _avoiding_ potential attack: I run in a highly traveled area with a ton of both pedestrian and vehicular traffic; I make eye contact with passersby and make a mental note of what they look like; I vary my routes; I always leave a note at home saying when I left, how far I'm running, and where.


----------



## kywyldcat03

PrincessV said:


> *ATTQOTD: *I'll echo @OldSlowGoofyGuy :
> 
> 
> Vigilant awareness of what's around me. I was carjacked many years ago, but escaped my attacker before he drove off with my car. My takeaway from that _wasn't_ a constant sense of fear and vulnerability, but a newfound trust in my gut instincts (which I ignored that night, or I'd have escaped with my person AND my car) and ability to defend myself; I fought back and I got out. I don't carry a weapon, but I try to always be aware enough of my surroundings that I can quickly identify a makeshift weapon at my disposal: I always carry my phone, but realistically it would serve me better as a blunt object of defense than as a phone in an attack. Keys - always have those and they can be a nasty weapon as needed. Sticks, rocks, decorative gravel and lawn doo-hickeys. But mostly I focus on _avoiding_ potential attack: I run in a highly traveled area with a ton of both pedestrian and vehicular traffic; I make eye contact with passersby and make a mental note of what they look like; I vary my routes; I always leave a note at home saying when I left, how far I'm running, and where.


Please everyone listen to this and put it into practice.  Situational awareness is the best way to minimize exposure to threats.  Be safe and always trust your gut.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss being safe while out for a run. More specifically, how to keep yourself safe from terrible people. So what advice would you give to our fellow runners to remain safe while out on a run?


I don't think I have advice any better than what's already been said, but I always try to tell my husband where I plan to run and when I should be back. I can also call 911 from my apple watch quickly (I always run with my phone), so that's nice and hopefully never needed. 



Keels said:


> I'd like to get/make a little something for all of my teammates to give to them at our pre-race sleepover the night before the race starts. We're already doing a set of matching shirts, so that's out.
> 
> Any Ragnarians with any suggestions?



I recently had metal coozies (yeti-type) made for gifts. Maybe you could put everyone's name or monogram on them with a fun decal- etsy has everything! Put a bottle/can of either tasty libations or a sports drink or fill them with fun socks or something.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Since almost all of my runs are ***-o'clock early, I am always aware what is happening around me.  The streets are well lit, but I will still move to the other side of the street if I hear a car coming at me from either direction.  That time of day I want as much space between me and them as possible.   I never run with head-phones, so I don't have that as a distraction.

I do run almost the same route during the week (adding or subtracting loops or streets based on distance needed), and probably have my own personal heat map for the paths I have worn on the street....


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss being safe while out for a run. More specifically, how to keep yourself safe from terrible people. So what advice would you give to our fellow runners to remain safe while out on a run?


I run in my neighborhood which helps me. If I feel unsafe I am never too far away from my house and I always have my phone. Thankfully I have never felt unsafe during a run.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I live in a very rural area so there is no heavily populated area to run. It is unsafe to run near my house so I am stuck running after work. I used to run up and down the dead end road we are off of but after some scares (pit bull, men slowing down and yelling things at me, etc.) I have stopped that completely. The furthest I will go is to the end of our driveway, which is semi deserted but almost always cars are coming or going in. We are a 24 hour facility for developmentally disabled adults and are situated on 27 acres. I have figured out a couple of routes inside our property that get me 1 mile if I repeat them so that is what I do. Boring, but safe. 

If DH can't ride his bike with me on a long run on the weekend then I do it on the TM.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss being safe while out for a run. More specifically, how to keep yourself safe from terrible people. So what advice would you give to our fellow runners to remain safe while out on a run?


I'll just say the same as a few others...you need to be smart about what you share on Strava.



Keels said:


> So - a little off-topic here, but I know y'all will have great ideas!
> 
> I'm running a Ragnar (my first!) in November - Ragnar South Beach. Our of our group of 12, I only know two of the girls - one of my BFFs and another second-degree acquaintance. The rest are all new friends-to-be to me!
> 
> I'd like to get/make a little something for all of my teammates to give to them at our pre-race sleepover the night before the race starts. We're already doing a set of matching shirts, so that's out.
> 
> Any Ragnarians with any suggestions?


This is going to be so fun!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

My final triathlon race report of the year is up in my journal now..aka what happens when you drink too much IPA and drunk register for a race.

Also, this might just be my favourite race picture of all time (and it isn't even close)


----------



## Keels

CheapRunnerMike said:


> This is going to be so fun!



A little birdie told me that you and I are on the same Leg ...


----------



## Miranda

CheapRunnerMike said:


> you need to be smart about what you share on Strava


I've never turned on the privacy thing because I run from a condo development with 60 townhouses and I never start/stop running from my own unit, only the entrance from the main road.  So, the privacy blur thing doesn't really gain me a whole lot.


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss being safe while out for a run. More specifically, how to keep yourself safe from terrible people. So what advice would you give to our fellow runners to remain safe while out on a run?



I strongly recommend against headphones on outdoor runs.  I've inadvertently startled tons of runners coming up behind them on running trails because they had headphones on and did not hear me approaching.  If I were an attacker, I would have been able to grab them before they even knew I was there.  I also witnessed one runner who was so into her tunes that she crossed a street into the path of an oncoming car!    Luckily, the car stopped in time, but she was very, very lucky.  I'll use headphones on the treadmill, but never when running outside.  As others have said, situational awareness is key to safety.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Well I have now updated my Strava account because everyone's comments got me freaked out a little bit. I always carry pepper spray no matter where I am running. For longer runs, my husband and I drive into town to run on a local running trail (he bikes). He does not ride right beside me, but loops back multiple times to check on me. Based on where I live, I have no option except to run the same route, but luckily most drivers that live nearby have gotten used to me being on the road and it is not an extremely busy road. Some people even buy me bottles of water at the gas station down the street to bring to me on hot days when they pass me running (although they normally are driving to the gas station for beer, I take the water as an acceptable replacement).


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss being safe while out for a run. More specifically, how to keep yourself safe from terrible people. So what advice would you give to our fellow runners to remain safe while out on a run?



Not much, other than sticking close to home, minimizing night runs, and running in crowded areas if I'm out of town. If I make it out later than usual, I may take the dog spray. I keep the headphones low so I can hear everything, and I wave to every car. The Strava privacy settings never occurred to me, so I'll have to check on that.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Oh, thank goodness, they got it right!

(My only gripe is the 'You can do it!' on there, because I'm getting tired of every. single. thing. having 'I did it'. But DW said the other side of the spinner probably reads 'If you can dream it...' I hope so!)


----------



## ZellyB

I tried to upload that running safety video the other day and failed, but one of the primary pieces of advice was no headphones and also to scream/fight back if you do get attacked.  He also recommended an earpiece which actually amplifies ambient noise so you could hear if some one was running up on you from behind.  He suggested if someone is running up from behind to turn around and run backwards for a few paces and look them in the eye.

There was one scenario when he had the woman running with a stick of some sort and basically when she heard the guy coming up on her she turned around and when he went to grab her she smacked the ever-lovin' crap out of his head and ran off. (He was in protective gear by the way).  I pretty much never run alone and I'm very appreciative of that!


----------



## pixarmom

Chasing Dopey said:


> (My only gripe is the 'You can do it!' on there, because I'm getting tired of every. single. thing. having 'I did it'. But DW said the other side of the spinner probably reads 'If you can dream it...' I hope so!)



I like the medal too, but completely agree with your gripe!  It can definitely be saved by saying "If you can dream it" on the other side!


----------



## Ariel484

Chasing Dopey said:


> Oh, thank goodness, they got it right!
> View attachment 271040
> (*My only gripe is the 'You can do it!' on there,* because I'm getting tired of every. single. thing. having 'I did it'. But DW said the other side of the spinner probably reads 'If you can dream it...' I hope so!)


I think it's kind of funny that it says "you can do it" because...if you have the medal, haven't you done it at that point (or gotten swept or whatever)?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Looks like the Goofy medal may change the advice about medals on planes.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Always be aware of your surroundings and always have an escape route. In the dark only run in well lit areas. If you are going to use headphones only use one ear so you can hear your surroundings. I highly recommend a self defense class or learning a few moves, if you fight back, they are more likely to run away/go for an easier target. Kind of gross but bite them...hard. This will put your mark on them and they can be identified easier, not only will they have teeth marks on them but they can take an impression of your teeth and match it to the marks on them and if it's fresh before they wash it off your DNA will be on it. Same concept, scratch them, dig nails into them, put your marks on them. This may sound cheesy but run with a whistle, any noise you can make draws more attention so again, they will likely run away. It's hard but if it does happen, try to remember as many details as possible, not just clothing and shoes, but skin tone, hair color, eyes, height, weight, any identifiable scars, tattoos, deformities etc.




Chaitali said:


> Anyone mind sharing the type/brand of handheld pepper spray they carry?  I'm thinking of looking into this.  Not just for people, but I've also had a couple dog scares recently.  I think I saw somewhere something about using a gel formulation instead of spray so it's less likely to blow back at you?



Gels gives you a more direct hit than spray, easier to aim and more effective. The brand I use is Sabre.


----------



## hauntedcity

Chaitali said:


> Anyone mind sharing the type/brand of handheld pepper spray they carry?  I'm thinking of looking into this.  Not just for people, but I've also had a couple dog scares recently.  I think I saw somewhere something about using a gel formulation instead of spray so it's less likely to blow back at you?



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002E6RERU/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
We bought this at our local running store, but it's available on Amazon, as well.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD:* What lesson or lessons have you had to learn the hard way when it comes to training? 

ATTQOTD: To answer todays question we have to go a long ways back. So before reading this answer make sure you cup of coffee is topped off.

After a few years of being married I had put on a lot of "happy" weight. I had just finished college and started working. Everyday for lunch we would go out for lunch, mostly buffets. Then at home I had far more carbs on my plate than anything else and dessert. Probably a few beers while cooking and eating. So I had went from a 6'-5" 215 lbs guy to 255 lbs! When my size 38 jeans got a little tight, like they had for the 34 to 36, DW asked if she needed to get me a size 40. Its at the point I decided I had to have a major life style change. I told her I would not need the 40's and instead went and purchased a pair of running shoes, downloaded the couch to 5k app and myfitnesspal. As the months went by the pounds started to coming off and my interest in running a marathon became more of a what if. I learned a lot of things during that period, and I had restricted calories to 1500/day. I joined a running group to train for my first half and learned even more. The difference in CC running and long distance running was all new to me. But onward I went, improving my pace and the pounds continued to drop. By the time I ran my first half I had lost 55 lbs! I made the rookie mistake, or maybe not mistake, but wild decision to run the Boston Marathon for a charity. (I know some people frown upon doing this, and not only that but having it as my first marathon EVER!) So the half was in January and Boston in April, at that point my longest run was 13.1 miles. After a recovery week, I had my longest run coming up of 16 miles. I ran it with a person who was also running Boston, but had qualified. I was over confident and we both agreed to a 8:30 easy pace. By the time I had hit mile 13 I was already tired, and things got worse... much worse. By the time I hit mile 15.5 I could not continue. Not because I did not want to, but because my legs felt like concrete blocks. I was cramping all over and done. I hit the ground and wondered how the heck am I going to run nearly another 11 miles. My friend was ahead of me and had finished his run but knew I was slowing on the last few miles and came back looking for me. He brought a sports drink, which I gladly accepted. I got up on my feet and limped in the last half mile. I learned more in that last half mile about long distance running then I did with the running group. He asked what I had for breakfast that day, and I told him nothing. He also mentioned he did not see me taking any GU or sports drinks along the way. You see at that point I was still on my 1500 calorie diet. It had not caught up with me on the training for the half because none of my runs had went over 2 hours. He explained to me the importance of calories to fuel my body during runs lasting over 2 hours, and how sport drinks and GU help along the way. I also learned about carb loading that day. By the time I got back to my truck my legs were killing me again. I went into the coffee shop we started at and got a big chocolate milk as he told me how the sugar and protein in it is what my body needed. I was willing to try anything! I could not drive home for sure at that point due to the cramps. I laid in the bed of my truck after I drank the milk and about 30 minutes later I was feeling much better! I made some phone calls to other running friends and googled some of the things we talked about. From that day on, I never once felt that bad during a run. I am not certain I hit the "wall" that day or not, but if it was anything like what I experienced I knew I did not want to find out. I learned a lot about nutrition that weekend and changed my eating habits to accommodate my running habit. The hard part was, this information was available online before this and I just did not know anything about it, but the experience was completely avoidable. By my next long run, I had a fuel belt with sports drink in two of the 4 bottles, GU packets, and breakfast before leaving the house. 

So thats my long story, the short version is learn how to fuel your body for long runs!


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

21 - @Dopeyintraining  - International Peace Day 10k (59:00 / N/A)
22 - @sky13  - Disneyland Paris 5k (NG / N/A)
23 - sky13 - Disneyland Paris 10k (NG / N/A)
23 - @The Expert - Disneyland Paris 10k (NG / N/A)
23 - @PaDisneyCouple  (Mr) - YRDC Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
24 - The Expert - Disneyland Paris Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
24 - @MommaoffherRocker  - Disneyland Paris Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
24 - sky13 - Disneyland Paris Half Marathon (Finish / N/A)
24 - @roxymama  - Chicago Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
24 - @Anisum  - Ocean City 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
24 - @derekleigh  - Tanger Outlet 5k (22:30 / N/A)
24 - @cadek  - OCNJ Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
24 - @pixarmom  - DoLittle 10k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this week! If you have a revision you would like to make or if anyone else has a race they would like to add just let me know. We look forward to hearing how your race went!!


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 21 - @Dopeyintraining  - International Peace Day 10k (59:00 / N/A)
> 22 - @sky13  - Disneyland Paris 5k (NG / N/A)
> 23 - sky13 - Disneyland Paris 10k (NG / N/A)
> 23 - @The Expert - Disneyland Paris 10k (NG / N/A)
> 23 - @PaDisneyCouple  (Mr) - YRDC Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 24 - The Expert - Disneyland Paris Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 24 - @MommaoffherRocker  - Disneyland Paris Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 24 - sky13 - Disneyland Paris Half Marathon (Finish / N/A)
> 24 - @roxymama  - Chicago Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 24 - @Anisum  - Ocean City 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 24 - @derekleigh  - Tanger Outlet 5k (22:30 / N/A)
> 24 - @cadek  - OCNJ Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 24 - @pixarmom  - DoLittle 10k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this week! If you have a revision you would like to make or if anyone else has a race they would like to add just let me know. We look forward to hearing how your race went!!



My main goal for my Chicago HM this weekend is to PR (since I've only ever ran a disney HM with photostops, etc.)  So that would be a 2:27:24 or better.  I have some sub-goals in mind that are a bit more aggressive (2:16 was my subtracting character lines from my official time "moving" time.  So it'd be nice to replicate that in a nonstop race.)  But it's going to be the hottest weekend we've had almost all summer and very sunny.  So I'm preparing myself mentally for all scenarios.  But being optimistic.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  This may be one others can identify with.  I used to try to get faster every single time I went on a run.  Even a short 20 minute Couch 2 5k run was an opportunity for me to try to push faster.  Boy did that result in some not great feeling muscles and ouchy knees.  It also made running 30 minutes or 40 minutes seem impossible at the time.  I never realized I had it in me to run an hour until I realized it was ok to slow down...even when running fast for me, I didn't have to run my fastest to get better in training.  Mornings of waking up and barely being able to walk from my bed to the bathroom...yeah that was a hard lesson to learn.  I'm glad I now train at all different speeds.

Edited because I forgot a good one from my first year running: Wore shoes that I'd put a bazillion miles and over a year of running on to my first 10k and they were essentially devoid of any cushion and the soles were shot.  I didn't know better and ended up not being able to run for a few weeks after my race, because it felt like the worst bruise everytime I put my shoes back on.  The arch support part was actually poking up into my foot!!!  Once I got the light-bulb to get new shoes it felt 1000% better to run.  I've since learned my lesson and am on a much shorter turnover of shoes.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD:  I have two painful lessons to share:

1.  Chafing - the struggle is real, and I've gotten the bloody nipples to prove it!  Most every runner knows this by now.  The longer you're going to be out there, the more important your clothing becomes.  

2.  Heat/humidity is no joke, and will kick your behind!  Back in 2012 when I first started running seriously, I crashed and burned in the hilly final 3.1 of my first half marathon in May of that year, and was eager to make up for it in my next half in Sept. on a much flatter course.  This race was pancake flat in a beach town, and I figured it was an easy PR.  Although it was nearly 80 degrees and 80 percent humidity at the 7:30AM start, I was overconfident about my ability to hold goal pace in these conditions, and lined up next to the 1:45 pacer ready to roll.  I was very, very wrong.  By mile 3 I knew I couldn't hold the pace, and my PR attempt became a death march.  I was grabbing two cups of water and sports drink at every aid station, and still felt dehydrated and exhausted.  I was losing so many minerals in my perspiration it was actually milky white (only time that's ever happened), and I felt slightly drunk.  To this day, that half is my worst time for any half I've actually tried to race, and it was a humbling lesson.  I'm just fortunate I injured nothing more than my pride.  I now pay a lot more attention to the weather, and if it's going to be hot or humid, I just run an easy pace and don't worry about the clock.


----------



## Nole95

Best lesson I learned was to not run a race in old shoes that are near the end of their lifespan.  My first half was W&D 2012, and I was in a pair of running shoes I had been training in for months.  About halfway through, my feet and legs were absolutely killing me.  It was a painful struggle to the finish line.  Now, I track every mile on my shoes and be sure to break new shoes in that will still be in good shape on race day.

I also used to be one that would try to run each training run better than the last.  It never really paid off.  Last year, I started training with the Hansons method and made sure to stick to the recommended paces of each run.  It has worked wonders for my running.  I don't feel as wore out after every run and come race day, I noticed that it really does pay dividends.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: This may be one others can identify with. I used to try to get faster every single time I went on a run. Even a short 20 minute Couch 2 5k run was an opportunity for me to try to push faster. Boy did that result in some not great feeling muscles and ouchy knees. It also made running 30 minutes or 40 minutes seem impossible at the time. I never realized I had it in me to run an hour until I realized it was ok to slow down...even when running fast for me, I didn't have to run my fastest to get better in training. Mornings of waking up and barely being able to walk from my bed to the bathroom...yeah that was a hard lesson to learn. I'm glad I now train at all different speeds.


DITTO!!! I was just going to write this actually. The need to push limits every run was making me not sure I even liked running and hurting more than I should have been. Once I learned that you don't have to push it every single run and that the long runs SHOULD be slower than race pace is when I actually started truly enjoying it! I still have to tell myself to calm down sometimes, but over all it has really helped.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* What lesson or lessons have you had to learn the hard way when it comes to training?


Don’t eat at Ohana the night before a race!

Body glide is your friend. 

Fuel. 

Side note: tomorrow is the first day of fall. Instead of decreasing temperatures our temps are rising. It will be 90 degrees tomorrow IN WISCONSIN! Um, thanks but no thanks Mother Nature.


----------



## ZellyB

Don't push yourself to run through a legitimate injury.  It's tough sometimes to distinguish between just normal sore/tired and true injury.  I ignored a nagging hamstring and continued running and altered my gait to protect it and ended up with a major groin pull that sidelined me for weeks.  It was really stupid in hindsight and I've TRIED to be smarter about backing off when I have a minor injury rather than pushing through and ending up with a major one.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I'm not sure this is a running lesson exactly, but Diet is so much more important than exercise for losing weight/keeping it off. You can't out-run your fork.


----------



## JClimacus

Chasing Dopey said:


> Oh, thank goodness, they got it right!
> (My only gripe is the 'You can do it!' on there, because I'm getting tired of every. single. thing. having 'I did it'. But DW said the other side of the spinner probably reads 'If you can dream it...' I hope so!)



I agree about the "you can do it." If you got the medal, you already did it, right? Other than that, the medal is awesome. Better than I hoped.


----------



## Chaitali

Running lessons... I agree with everyone about the learning that I shouldn't run each run at the same speed and try to do it as fast as I could.  Learning what easy runs are supposed to feel like was definitely important.  

Another one I haven't seen mentioned is that non-running shoes are really important to.  I can't expect to spend all day at work in uncomfortable heels and have my feet be as health as possible for running.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I learned the same lessons as @ZellyB and @LSUlakes. My half PR is actually on a race on which I pulled a calf muscle at mile 8. Rather than stop or slow down, I powered through it. I got my PR, but the injury led to a string of other injuries and I was injured for the better part of a year. Not worth it.

As far as fueling for long runs, I sometimes do the "potato hack" diet to drop weight. (On this diet, you eat nothing but potatoes for some number of days, typically 3 to 5). They advise you not to do strenuous exercise while you are on it. Of course I had to see for myself. I had no problem running 4 and 8 miles while potato hacking. So I figured 15 would be no problem. You can guess the result: At mile 12, I was so out of energy I was ready to pass out. I stopped, rested a while, and carefully walked back to my car feeling nauseous. Lesson learned.


----------



## JClimacus

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Looks like the Goofy medal may change the advice about medals on planes.



What advice is that? I always bring my medals with me on the plane.

EDIT: Just looked at it. I see what you are getting at!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My ATTQOTD - My #1 lesson learned - slow down. Running slower has made me so much faster and less injury prone.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: That I hate racing for time


----------



## michigandergirl

MRI results are in: Grade 1 tibial stress reaction. I'm so relieved it's not a stress fracture, but not really sure what this means in how to proceed with return to running, the Detroit marathon, and then Dopey. I haven't talked to the doctor yet, obviously, that's why I'm looking for advice from you fine folks. I've been resting it for 11 days now and it's felt good the last 2 days, so I'm thinking I'll give it another couple of days to be safe and then ease back into running next week, hopefully with some help from coach @DopeyBadger . Any thoughts? Advice? @Wendy98 ?


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Ditto (again) to @roxymama's. 

I'll add another: I learned that if I didn't make running a priority, it was too easy to not do. One skipped run became two, then a week... I had a lot of fits and starts. For this last cycle, I switched to AM runs. That way, traffic, work, family obligations, etc., were less likely to provide excuses not to run.


----------



## DopeyBadger

michigandergirl said:


> MRI results are in: Grade 1 tibial stress reaction. I'm so relieved it's not a stress fracture, but not really sure what this means in how to proceed with return to running, the Detroit marathon, and then Dopey. I haven't talked to the doctor yet, obviously, that's why I'm looking for advice from you fine folks. I've been resting it for 11 days now and it's felt good the last 2 days, so I'm thinking I'll give it another couple of days to be safe and then ease back into running next week, hopefully with some help from coach @DopeyBadger . Any thoughts? Advice? @Wendy98 ?



Very happy to hear this!  Better safe than sorry, so listen to your body and the signals it gives you.  If it doesn't send the right signals, then just know there can always be another race to focus on.  I wouldn't focus on Detroit and being ready for it.  Rather focus on feeling good and then once that happens we can see what kind of time frame remains.  Given it's been 11 days, when you feel ready to try running again, I'd limit it to 20-30 minutes and then we can go from there.  But, I'll certainly defer to others here as I don't have much experience with injury recovery.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Don’t eat at Ohana the night before a race!



We tried to warn you!!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> We tried to warn you!!


I know I learned my lesson tho!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

michigandergirl said:


> Any thoughts?



Here's the slow/steady/cautious advice:

I've never had a bone injury, but for muscle/tendon issues, I've ramped back up like this. I also used it to come back from 16 weeks off after ankle surgery. Adjust times to your situation. Something to keep in mind: Does it hurt when you run? Or the next day after you run? The difference is you get instant feedback if it hurts when you run.

Also remember, not only do you have to think about the injury, but you have to think about the other muscles that haven't run for XX days.

Day 1: Mostly walk. If walking feels OK, joggle (my term meaning not really fast enough to be called running) for 30 seconds at a time. Take a walk break and evaluate. I feel that it is important to mix the walk and joggle so you can evaluate. Maybe 1:1 walking/joggle ratio. If 30 seconds joggle feels good, do 60 seconds the next interval.

Day 2: Assuming day 1 went well, increase the time and the joggle ratio, so maybe you go +10 minutes and a 1:2 walk/joggle ratio.

Day 3: Assuming day 2 went well. Switch to a joggle/run mix. Constantly evaluate.

Day 4: Increase time and joggle/run mix.

Obviously the above is not an exact example, but a pattern: start with walk/joggle, increase time and joggle ratio, transition to joggle/run, increase time and run ratio. You can always do more the next day, but you can't un-do what you did today.

As you can tell, I am cautious. I keep focused on the long term goal (pain free living, running for the next 20 years), rather than the short term goal. Even though a race (even a marathon) seems like a long term goal since you've been working on it for 16+ weeks, it's just a dot on the calendar.

Get healthy and keep us posted!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

michigandergirl said:


> MRI results are in: Grade 1 tibial stress reaction. I'm so relieved it's not a stress fracture, but not really sure what this means in how to proceed with return to running, the Detroit marathon, and then Dopey. I haven't talked to the doctor yet, obviously, that's why I'm looking for advice from you fine folks. I've been resting it for 11 days now and it's felt good the last 2 days, so I'm thinking I'll give it another couple of days to be safe and then ease back into running next week, hopefully with some help from coach @DopeyBadger . Any thoughts? Advice? @Wendy98 ?


Grade 1 is about as good as you could have hoped for, so great news. Obviously talk to your doctor, but most people return to running within 3 weeks of this type of injury. But be mindful of it. I ignored mine 2 years ago and ended up with a grade 3 stress fracture in my left foot. Almost required surgery.

Rock on!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I am still learning, so I probably haven't learned my biggest lesson yet! Just last night while doing my 10 mi long run I got a huge blister and woke up at 4am with a terrible headache... so need to work on that.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

michigandergirl said:


> Any thoughts? Advice? @Wendy98 ?



That's really good news, by comparison. As for advice, I would just add if you have access to a deep end, pool running! You can go as long as you want without risk, it will do wonders for your fitness, and because it's really boring will enhance your mental discipline!


----------



## ZellyB

@michigandergirl no advice but happy that you got good news back and that it wasn't a stress fracture!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Never go cheap on shoes. Just because you like the way they look or they are on clearance doesn't mean they are the best fit for you. 

Unrelated but too excited not to tell! We are leaving for a quick trip to Disney tomorrow! The kids think we are headed to the beach to visit the grandparents but we are surprising them on Saturday morning that we are taking a slight detour and doing two days of parks and the Halloween party!!


----------



## pixarmom

ATTQOTD:  My answer is a little different.  I'm very type A in the rest of my life, and I've been extreme type A with running and nutrition in the past.  So I have been absolutely stunned to learn that letting go of my type A in just those two areas has made me very healthy and happy.  (And actually faster, too!)


----------



## Disney at Heart

@michigandergirl No advice, but good news!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* What lesson or lessons have you had to learn the hard way when it comes to training?



I followed so much great advice from everyone on here before I started my running journey in earnest - get good shoes, wear the right clothes, Body Glide is your friend, learn about fuel, monitor your pace, etc. ...

The only lessons I've had to learn the hard way ... well, they're about me.

I used to cry EVERY morning before a race. I'd tear up when I was getting ready, and then would have a cry on my way to the corral. Why? I used to think it was fear of the unknown or worry that I would not finish - but mostly it was just me being a coward and thinking that the only thing in front of me was failure.

But I haven't failed yet. I've had AMAZING races, and even more s#!++y ones than I even talk about. But I've never quit, so - that means I've never failed!

I also learned to stop expecting my husband to spectate a race unless I specifically ask him to - he does not have the mind-reading capability that I keep wishing he had. That said, if he magically shows up on a race route - I'll be surprised and SUPER thrilled to see him! He's always my big boost at Mile 24 of the Marathon (and the beer he gives me, but mostly him).


----------



## LSUlakes

baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: Never go cheap on shoes. Just because you like the way they look or they are on clearance doesn't mean they are the best fit for you.
> 
> Unrelated but too excited not to tell! We are leaving for a quick trip to Disney tomorrow! The kids think we are headed to the beach to visit the grandparents but we are surprising them on Saturday morning that we are taking a slight detour and doing two days of parks and the Halloween party!!



Can you come swing by my place and take me with yall? Yall have a fun trip!


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday QOTD: Today is the official first day of Fall! What is your current weather like and when do you normally start experiencing cooler weather? 






ATTQOTD: Our low this morning was around 73 and humid with a high of 93. Definitely not very fall like weather. A week ago we had amazing weather with temps around 65 - 80 range. We normally start getting a few days here and there of cooler weather mid to late October.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  We had been experiencing a lovely cooling trend and suddenly this past week has been HOT again.  Highs in the upper 80s to low 90s.  NOT fall.  Looks like we get a cool front through next week with some rain though, and then looks like some more typical fall weather.  I sure hope so since I've got a PR half attempt coming up next weekend!


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> Today is the official first day of Fall! What is your current weather like and when do you normally start experiencing cooler weather?


We are complete off the mark up in Ontario. It has been HOT!! This entire week has hit around 85 with the humidity. More typical Fall weather should have started a week ago and been in the 60s at best!!I love the heat so I will take it, but it is definitely surreal!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Still stinking hot in North Georgia. T+D=130+ this morning. Finished an easy 6 miles 100% soaking wet. Predicted highs in the 85-90 degree range for the next week.

Generally, October is our nicest month. I always say 'October makes running worthwhile!'

Now that I'm done complaining about the heat, I will say I prefer hot to cold. I'd rather run on the hottest day of the year rather than the coldest day of the year.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  New England is known for its crazy temperature swings.  A couple weeks ago it was lovely and cool for my morning runs.  Last weekend it was so warm and humid for my long run that I was sick the rest of the day after finishing, even though I was very careful about fueling and hydrating.  Most years fall here tends to be a back and forth of cool and warm until mid october when the cool generally starts to win out. My birthday is Oct 22, and I've had birthdays with 80 degrees and birthdays with snow flurries.   My first full is 10/15 in coastal Maine, planned that way in part because I'm hoping cool weather will win out.  

Opposite of @OldSlowGoofyGuy I'd rather run on the coldest day of the year, not the hottest.  I can keep putting on more layers to warm up, but once I get too hot there seems to be no recovering for me.  I just fall apart.  This surprised me a initially though, because outside of running, I hate cold and love heat.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: Today is the official first day of Fall! What is your current weather like and when do you normally start experiencing cooler weather?


Here in Minnesota today we are going to be in the 90's with a heat index up to 100 and have a heat advisory... needless to say that is not what fall is actually like here on a normal basis! Things have been cooling a bit, which I really enjoy but besides today we are on a steady trend downward already. For me, October usually has the perfect outdoor running temps, cool but not frozen.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Still hot here in PA as well. Last Sunday for our race was T+D of 135ish, though it was nice and cool for the two weekends prior to the race. =P Today, it's going to be in the 80s! October will bring more fall-like temps for sure... 
Happy Friday, and to all of those with races this weekend: good luck, have fun, and stay cool!! Looking forward to your race recaps!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: Today is the official first day of Fall! What is your current weather like and when do you normally start experiencing cooler weather?


Well the high today is 90. Normally in Wisconsin we are experiencing nothing higher than the 70s in late September. The higher temps are sticking through this weekend so who knows when we will get back to normalcy.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Here in central Alabama/Georgia (I live on the state line) we have lovely summer temps well into September and sometimes October. Today we have a high of 95 and a low of 72 with 75% humidity. Late October is normally when "fall" arrives, but lately it has been warm well into November. I much prefer being hot than cold though, so living in the south definitely suits me!


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: September can be all over the map in CO.  Last weekend it was in the 50's on Sat (with a little bit of snow in the mountains), we've been back in the 80's during the week, and now the day time highs this weekend look like 50's again with overnight lows closing in on 40.  I love it when I can start doing run's in the 40's and 50's.  I've found Oct-Dec to be my favorite running months of the year here in CO.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: We had such a beautiful, cool August, we are being punished for it on the first day of fall. High of 93F with 25-35mph wind. Hot and windy, terrible combination. It will start to cool down Sunday and we will have more seasonally appropriate temperatures next week (upper 60s, low 70s)


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: It was getting fall like and glorious a couple weeks ago but then we got those Jose remnants up here (NH) and it was miserable.  A couple of the days temps were in the 80s but most of the days it was just in the high-60s/low-70s but the dewpoint was like 60-65.  Everything felt gross and even just sitting around my skin felt all sticky and running would cause me to immediately become drenched in sweat.  My chafe marks have chafe marks on my back from my water pack, my sports bra, and who knows what else... I have chafe marks in places that don't even have anything touching them to chafe other than just my shirt!

Thankfully yesterday the wind kicked up and the humidity/dewpoint started dropping and it has felt amazing.  Peak foliage season is just around the corner, I think we need the cooler temps to really bring it out.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  Here in central NC we're still seeing temps in the 85-90 range with moderate to high humidity.  That will typically start dropping off (both temp and humidity) as we transition through October.  October and November are typically my favorite months to run here as the temps start dropping and the leaves start changing.  The sky has a special shade of blue, too, that you only seem to see in October as the weather gets a bit crisp.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: It is currently 82 feels like 88 with 75% humidity here in central Arkansas. Or T+D=155. At 10:00 in the morning. My run on Wednesday was T+D=166! Chased me in to the TM for yesterday's m tempo run. Today is LR pace so I will just slow down and do it outside. But next week it is supposed to drop down to the 70's starting on Thursday! Very happy about that as my half is a week from Saturday. Hopefully the fall weather will stick around.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Fall is here!  And on my lunch break yesterday when I got into my car it was 100 degrees!  After a few minutes of driving it got back down to a cool 97   It's been like this all week.  I was dripping sweat on the gym treadmill last night due to the insane humidity even indoors.
I feel like this is the hottest it has been for a while because we had a relatively mild summer.  So I didn't even get hot enough weather to do any heat acclimation training.
The good news is that I get to run a half marathon in a mostly non-shaded area along the lake this weekend.  I'm praying the lake air gives any small amount of breeze off the water (please for the love of god)
This morning at 7am it was already 78 degrees and felt hotter...soooooooo

I AM EXCITED THOUGH THAT FALL MEANS W&D WEEKEND AND HALLOWEEN IN WDW IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER FOR ME AND MY FAMILY 
(sorry for shouting, I'm excited)


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: Today is the official first day of Fall! What is your current weather like and when do you normally start experiencing cooler weather?



It is an 80 degrees right now in my corner of MI, and the normal lunch walking crew is dropping out today.  It should be 10 degrees cooler and much less humid.  Last week it was 72 and 80% humidity at 7am, had I known that when I rolled out of bed I would not have run at all- I have no idea how you people in the south do it!  The week before that it was 42 degrees and I was researching what to run in other than a tank top. We will be doing the kids make-up ice skating Saturday, mostly because I want to cool off!  It looks like we have another week of this silliness.  It is supposed to get cold so it is rainy and miserable by the time I go on vacation and swim at WDW!


----------



## Chaitali

We had some cooler temperatures a couple weeks ago but it seems to be back up to summer temperatures here in Maryland too.  Though I have noticed that the mornings are getting cooler so hopefully that means Fall weather is on the way.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: Today is the official first day of Fall! What is your current weather like and when do you normally start experiencing cooler weather?





Sailormoon2 said:


> We are complete off the mark up in Ontario. It has been HOT!! This entire week has hit around 85 with the humidity. More typical Fall weather should have started a week ago and been in the 60s at best!!I love the heat so I will take it, but it is definitely surreal!



I hear ya @Sailormoon2 , and it's even hotter here in Southwestern Ontario!  85º but the humidity has us at 95º, and supposed to be even hotter tomorrow.  Not what I want to be doing my long run in!


----------



## evenstar

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* What lesson or lessons have you had to learn the hard way when it comes to training?



ATQOTD
1. Taking easy runs easy.
2. Increasing mileage or speed/intensity but NOT both simultaneously.

Both cost me unnecessary fatigue almost to the point of overtraining where my 16 mile long run was brutal and I wasn't confident I could manage the marathon in my goal time. As it turns out my marathon this weekend is cancelled due to extreme heat. I'm good with it and have started on my second Hanson's training cycle which should go better this time with _*taking easy runs easy *_and now having experience with high mileage and speed work!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

It won't be cooler here until December


----------



## michigandergirl

It is ridiculously hot here in the mitten this week. High's in the 90's, high humidity, no breeze, definitely not fall-like. And it is bone dry, can't even remember the last time it rained. The trees are so stressed, some of them have already dropped all their leaves!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - We had a cool August and September has been hot. It will be in the mid-upper 80s for the next 5 or 6 days, then fall temps arrive. We have our 10k PoT race for the WDW Half next Saturday, so the cool weather is arriving just in time.

Fall temps here generally range from the low-mid 70s during the day and low-mid 40s at night. Awesome running weather!


----------



## RunDisneyDad

ATTQOTD: Here in Central Texas it will generally stay hot until the beginning of October with the humidity and dewpoints dropping around mid September. Unfortunately this year the heat has somewhat gone down, but the humidity and dewpoints are still hovering in the low 70's. I'm hoping the heat and humidity will start to break in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: Today is the official first day of Fall! What is your current weather like and when do you normally start experiencing cooler weather?



We're still in the mid-to-upper 90's for another week or so, and then hopefully it will drop down into the lower 80s upper 70s just in time for me to leave for Florida. 

We had a lovely August, but we're paying for it with an absolutely brutal September.


----------



## SunDial

Miranda said:


> It's time to break out the Tracer360 again!  I hope my batteries aren't dead!  Our weeknight runs with my running group are at 6pm, and by the time we get near 7, it's starting to get pretty dusky out now, so we've been asked to start wearing our reflective vests.  Headlamps not necessary quite yet, but won't be too long!



I love my 360.   I do most of my running and bike riding at night so j wear it all of the time.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: "Fall"????? What's that?  The current Feels Like is 100 here in my part of the Sunshine State. It will be summer until it's "winter." I'm hoping for some cooler temps in Nov... and by "cooler" I mean any lows in the high-60s instead of high-70s!


----------



## SunDial

Chasing Dopey said:


> How's our Florida folks?





FFigawi said:


> My coach and my running spouse, mostly. Some of the people in my running and tri groups too. Anyone but my wife, really.
> 
> 
> 
> My in-laws tell me no damage at our house except the large sections of our fence that blew over. Could've been a lot worse.





Dis_Yoda said:


> Naples got hit by the eye of the storm.  That is one of the freakiest things to go through as we had winds in excess of 130 mph at my house (Naples airport got gusts of 142).
> 
> House is ok.  The only tree that hit the house didn't harm the roof but it did destroy the gutter.  In all I lost about 10 trees and my backyard fence.  My entire street is flooded worse than it ever has been.  It took 36 hours before my husband's Jeep would even be able to make it through (even that was iffy).
> 
> I have no power and may not get t back until Sept 22nd.  As I'm on we'll - no power means no water but luckily we filled our tubs up so we can at least flush.
> 
> My dog with congestive heart failure is not doing well with this heat and lack of power.  I've been trying to get him in my car (Prius) to cool down every 4 hours or so since it isn't lack I'll be able to drive t for another few days as the street recedes.  At this point, I'm hoping I'm not going to have to put him down.
> 
> I'm so thankful for the dr cool towels we've gotten at races.  It's about the only way I can sleep with them on top of me.
> 
> Cell phone service is iffy so hopefully this goes through!



@Dis_Yoda @FFigawi  Glad you made it thru with minimal damage. Heard from a few on the west coast and they were not as lucky. Thoses of us on the south east coast of Florida dodged a huge bullet.  Down here there was the normal foliage and trees down and some flooding.  I feel for all those in the Keys.  

Seeing some of the pictures out from Puerto Rico and other islands is unbelievable.  I count my blessings to not have gone thru that level of hurricane.   I have been in South Florida since 71 and have seen quite a few.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those of you have run or plan to run a race at Walt Disney World, pick two of your favorite parts of the race and one spot that does not feel so "magical".
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'll list my answers below.
> 
> 1. The World Showcase - I am a big fan of Epcot on a normal day, but making the lap around the world showcase indicates the end is near,
> 2. The overpass - I have a love/hate relationship with this hill. The timing of the hill probably makes it more difficult than it really is and the entertainment with the arm guys really make it fun.
> 
> 1. The out and back - I hate to make "u-turns" during a run... I mean just absolutely disgusted with having to do them. So much so that I cuss it for the mile leading up to it and the mile after. Those turns just feel like it takes all my momentum. Even now I just imagine making that turn and I am disgusted. I'm starting a petition "Just say not to u-turns". lol ok... I feel better now.




I will add the to the majority of Main Street,  the Castle and World Showcase. 

 My worst part was on the full.  When you pass the treatment plant before entering Animal Kingdom.


----------



## StarGirl11

Hill run went decently yesterday. Not nearly as fast as last week but I also didn't do a 9 miler before that last hill run either. Have a 16 miler tomorrow and then start tapering for Chicago.

I am also meeting with my group for a class project tomorrow. Though I don't understand why we have to meet. This part is just a paper, we could easily do this via email. But the other girl wants to so I'm going to hit the gym early for me on a long run day and then meet with them in the afternoon.

AOTD: 

Best Parts: Riding Everest. There's just something about riding a roller coaster during a marathon that just takes everything to the next level.
Boardwalk: This probably sounds weird but I love the boardwalk part, for the full mind you not the 10k. If for no other reason than so many people show up in that stretch with all the hotels. It's a great energy booster in the leg between DHS and Epcot. 

Worst Part: WWOS. It's okay for the first half mile or so but then it just goes on, and on, and on. And by the time we are out of there I am never so grateful to see the road again.


----------



## SunDial

Keels said:


> Don't worry - it's dang near impossible to sleep the night before the Marathon of Dopey ... at least your first time.



This year will be my first time doing Dopey.  I am not a morning person.  I have thought about staying at a park with EMH or something and going straight to the corral.


----------



## SunDial

Keels said:


> Don't worry - it's dang near impossible to sleep the night before the Marathon of Dopey ... at least your first time.



This year will be my first time doing Dopey.  I am not a morning person.  I have thought about staying at a park with EMH or something and going straight to the corral.


----------



## Keels

SunDial said:


> This year will be my first time doing Dopey.  I am not a morning person.  I have thought about staying at a park with EMH or something and going straight to the corral.



I'm planning to stay up until race time for the 5K and then hopefully it will help force me to go to bed early for the rest of the races.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Keels said:


> I'm planning to stay up until race time for the 5K and then hopefully it will help force me to go to bed early for the rest of the races.


I found that taking a 2 hour nap after each race helped me more than anything else that I tried.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday QOTD: Today is the official first day of Fall! What is your current weather like and when do you normally start experiencing cooler weather?


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> View attachment 271644



WHY YOU GOTTA REMIND ME THAT AGAIN.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> WHY YOU GOTTA REMIND ME THAT AGAIN.


at least you know it's the exact same in Florida!


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> at least you know it's the exact same in Florida!



OMG AND I'M GOING TO NEW ORLEANS FOR A WEEK AND FLORIDA FOR A MONTH AND THIS IS JUST NEVER GOING TO GET ANY BETTER.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> OMG AND I'M GOING TO NEW ORLEANS FOR A WEEK AND FLORIDA FOR A MONTH AND THIS IS JUST NEVER GOING TO GET ANY BETTER.



NOPITY, NOPE, NOPE NOPE


----------



## McNs

Halloween is spring in NZ. It’s still moderate, lows in the 40s and highs in the 60s. In the last month we have only had 5 days where it DIDN’T rain... Days are getting longer and daylight savings starts tonight but the weather is too crappy do do anything with the extra light in the evening. Would have preferred in the morning still...

On the plus side, pumpkin spiced lattes are out at Starbucks. And we’re going to Disneyland on Wednesday!


----------



## PrincessMickey

JeffW said:


> ATTQOTD: September can be all over the map in CO.  Last weekend it was in the 50's on Sat (with a little bit of snow in the mountains), we've been back in the 80's during the week, and now the day time highs this weekend look like 50's again with overnight lows closing in on 40.  I love it when I can start doing run's in the 40's and 50's.  I've found Oct-Dec to be my favorite running months of the year here in CO.



I'm in CO too! Highs in the 80's the last few days and highs in the 50's the next few days. I'm so looking forward to not having to get up so early for my runs, I work swing shift so it hasn't been easy. I get to sleep in tomorrow, yeah!!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

What a great day for football. Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Wendy98

michigandergirl said:


> MRI results are in: Grade 1 tibial stress reaction. I'm so relieved it's not a stress fracture, but not really sure what this means in how to proceed with return to running, the Detroit marathon, and then Dopey. I haven't talked to the doctor yet, obviously, that's why I'm looking for advice from you fine folks. I've been resting it for 11 days now and it's felt good the last 2 days, so I'm thinking I'll give it another couple of days to be safe and then ease back into running next week, hopefully with some help from coach @DopeyBadger . Any thoughts? Advice? @Wendy98 ?





michigandergirl said:


> MRI results are in: Grade 1 tibial stress reaction. I'm so relieved it's not a stress fracture, but not really sure what this means in how to proceed with return to running, the Detroit marathon, and then Dopey. I haven't talked to the doctor yet, obviously, that's why I'm looking for advice from you fine folks. I've been resting it for 11 days now and it's felt good the last 2 days, so I'm thinking I'll give it another couple of days to be safe and then ease back into running next week, hopefully with some help from coach @DopeyBadger . Any thoughts? Advice? @Wendy98 ?


If you haven't talked to a doctor, how did you get your results?  After my MRIs, I have to go in person for results and treatment options.  They never give them to me over the phone except for this last one (the fracture in my sacrum) because they wanted me to stop moving at all ASAP until I talked to the spine specialist.

While a stress reaction isn't quite was bad as some stress fractures, you still need to be careful.  I would make sure you have taken a minimum of 4 weeks off total, unless your doctor advises you differently.  As part of full disclosure, I do not always listen to my doctor's advice to the letter (and he knows it).  I have been distance running for over 20 years and have seen so much, with myself and my running community.  You can read online as much as you want but that won't change how well you know your body.  FTR, stop reading online reports of people who have gone through something similar--it will just make you crazy and depress you!  I would not worry about the missing runs from your training--there isn't much you can do about those.  If you still plan on doing Detroit, save your effort for that.  It would suck to be taken out completely because of a training run.  You still may need to readjust your goal and be able to accept it.  Is there a half marathon option you could switch to?  Not sure how you feel about that since you have put the training effort into a full.  If you do the full and give it all you have, be prepared for some injury afterwards.  I knew when I ran Boston 2015 after having the femur stress fracture for most of the winter, it would take me out for a few weeks (and it did).  It was worth it to me and I don't regret going for it.

Other thoughts:

It will hurt a little when you start running again.  It is mostly the muscles that haven't been used in awhile (no matter how much you cross train and what you do, it isn't the same as running).  Keep it slow and short if testing the waters.

If you don't, start taking vitamin D/calcium.  I have been doing that since 2015 at my orthopedic's recommendation.  I guess it is doing something???  I primarily eat a vegan diet so I know I have a more challenging diet than a lot of people.

Keep icing it--the blood flow to the area will help with recovery.

I started wearing compression socks after my tibia/fibula fractures.  It may be a total placebo effect, but I do like the support for longer runs (although tough in the summer heat).  

I think you will be fine for Dopey, even if Detroit takes a toll on you.  REST, REST, and the REST some more after your marathon.  I am the biggest offender of that rule.  I always feel like such a bada$$ after a good marathon and start running hard too soon.


----------



## sky13

BuckeyeBama said:


> I found that taking a 2 hour nap after each race helped me more than anything else that I tried.



I just took a 4 hour nap after the Disneyland Paris 10K!

Fingers crossed I'll have enough energy to run the half marathon tomorrow especially since I seem to have caught a cold now


----------



## SunDial

Dis_Yoda said:


> It won't be cooler here until December


 
Isn't that the truth.  And it won't stay cooler for very long either.


----------



## SunDial

FFigawi said:


> View attachment 271644





Keels said:


> WHY YOU GOTTA REMIND ME THAT AGAIN.





Dis_Yoda said:


> at least you know it's the exact same in Florida!





Keels said:


> OMG AND I'M GOING TO NEW ORLEANS FOR A WEEK AND FLORIDA FOR A MONTH AND THIS IS JUST NEVER GOING TO GET ANY BETTER.





FFigawi said:


> NOPITY, NOPE, NOPE NOPE



Now with all of the crazy temp swings lately and with last year's marathon weekend in the 30's.... Watch this coming marathon weekend be in the 90's.

Can we start the prediction process now?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

SunDial said:


> Can we start the prediction process now?



Not yet, we still have to worry about corral placement first!


----------



## Ariel484

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Not yet, we still have to worry about corral placement first!


And what color the shirts will be! Wait I think that already started...


----------



## michigandergirl

Wendy98 said:


> If you haven't talked to a doctor, how did you get your results? After my MRIs, I have to go in person for results and treatment options. They never give them to me over the phone except for this last one (the fracture in my sacrum) because they wanted me to stop moving at all ASAP until I talked to the spine specialist.



By signing up for the patient portal, you get lab, imaging, etc. results online when they become available. I did talk to my primary doctor briefly, but of course he told me to follow up with the orthopedic.



Wendy98 said:


> Is there a half marathon option you could switch to?



Yes, I just looked into that yesterday - I can switch to the half and still get a cool medal and still get to run in two countries, so that is likely what I will do. I have a feeling a full marathon at this point is a gamble I'm not willing to take. There will be other marathons...plus there's Dopey to think about.

Thanks to you and everyone for the advice!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DH here. 
Today's race report:  2:13 for the half.  I was pleasantly moving at a nice PR pace with what felt like little effort, except for whatever's going on with my right interior shin area.  The Rail Trail here is much nicer, and better developed than the connecting trail in Maryland.  At times, there were 2x 6 inch paths/ruts to try to run in.  There was one time when there was 1 path, and it was about 4 inches wide.  Things felt different somehow after the turn-around.  I heard after the race that the entire first half was downhill, and therefore the entire 2nd half of the race was uphill.  My Garmin elevation graph shows this quite nicely.  I was fine through mile 10, only slowing a little.  Miles 11-13 did me, and the PR pace, in.  They were each at least 2 minutes slower than the first 10 were.  I switched to run/walk, and then a co-worker appeared with her 2 kids in their jogging stroller.  She paced next to me as we ran/walked up the trail. 

I'm below my goal for the race by 2 minutes, even with the last 3 miles.  I think if I hadn't had this shin thing, I'd PR by 3-5 minutes.  This was a supported training run, so I'm ok with the time.  I've kept moving, done some elevated legs time, had compression socks on, and a bit of time with a cool wrap around the lower right leg.  Massage Monday evening. 

I hope that everyone else had good races/runs this weekend.

DW used the exercise bike at a local gym today for 10 minutes or so.  Step 1 in the planned comeback.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*Friday's QOTD:* The weather here in Milwaukee is obnoxiously hot as well. Yesterday was 95, the hottest day of the whole year. Yep, on the first day of fall. I am a teacher and schools around here aren't air-conditioned, so the past few days have been miserable. Just like @run.minnie.miles said, we had a nice, cool August, but are paying for it now. And along with @michigandergirl, it's super dry here as well and the trees are beginning to drop leaves like crazy. It makes me so sad. We had so much rain in the spring that I never thought I'd wish for it anytime soon, but we really need it. 

The fall-like weather is supposed to return by Wednesday and I can't wait. Fall is my favorite season and I am longing for a hot Pumpkin Spice Latte and the chance to break out my cozy clothes and brand new boots.


----------



## Keels

PaDisneyCouple said:


> DH here.
> Today's race report:  2:13 for the half.  I was pleasantly moving at a nice PR pace with what felt like little effort, except for whatever's going on with my right interior shin area.  The Rail Trail here is much nicer, and better developed than the connecting trail in Maryland.  At times, there were 2x 6 inch paths/ruts to try to run in.  There was one time when there was 1 path, and it was about 4 inches wide.  Things felt different somehow after the turn-around.  I heard after the race that the entire first half was downhill, and therefore the entire 2nd half of the race was uphill.  My Garmin elevation graph shows this quite nicely.  I was fine through mile 10, only slowing a little.  Miles 11-13 did me, and the PR pace, in.  They were each at least 2 minutes slower than the first 10 were.  I switched to run/walk, and then a co-worker appeared with her 2 kids in their jogging stroller.  She paced next to me as we ran/walked up the trail.
> 
> I'm below my goal for the race by 2 minutes, even with the last 3 miles.  I think if I hadn't had this shin thing, I'd PR by 3-5 minutes.  This was a supported training run, so I'm ok with the time.  I've kept moving, done some elevated legs time, had compression socks on, and a bit of time with a cool wrap around the lower right leg.  Massage Monday evening.
> 
> I hope that everyone else had good races/runs this weekend.
> 
> DW used the exercise bike at a local gym today for 10 minutes or so.  Step 1 in the planned comeback.



Despite everything else - sounds like it was a great run, Sean!

And yay for Christine!! She's going to be back at it in no time!


----------



## Burgundy Rose

Asking those of you who only do one race a year, for whatever reason. I've just completed my first half marathon (Disneyland Paris Half) after a year of training. It was awesome, so awesome in fact that I've decided I just don't want to participate in any race not organised by Disney. I can't afford to sign up for a US race, though finishing one day the Princess Half is my dream long-term, which leaves me with one race a year in my local park (Paris).
Is one long race a year enough to keep your fitness level intact? I'm not too worried about motivation, I love running (never thought I'd say that) but I am worried about not being as fit to run if I only run during training. When I trained, I ran three times a week for 5K, 5K and then a longer run at the weekend (a 10K if it was for pleasure, longer as I was getting closer to the half). I never ran longer than a 15K the weeks leading up to the half for a coupe of reasons 1/ it was too  long and I got bored and 2/ I did want to leave some of the challenge for race day. 

Should I do anything different? I want it to still be fun and enjoyable, but I don't want to end up in worse shape next year (say, huffing and puffing) because my body should have been pushed more throughout the year. Today was phenomenal, and I'd like to maintain that fitness level for as long as I can.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Burgundy Rose said:


> Asking those of you who only do one race a year, for whatever reason. I've just completed my first half marathon (Disneyland Paris Half) after a year of training. It was awesome, so awesome in fact that I've decided I just don't want to participate in any race not organised by Disney. I can't afford to sign up for a US race, though finishing one day the Princess Half is my dream long-term, which leaves me with one race a year in my local park (Paris).
> Is one long race a year enough to keep your fitness level intact? I'm not too worried about motivation, I love running (never thought I'd say that) but I am worried about not being as fit to run if I only run during training. When I trained, I ran three times a week for 5K, 5K and then a longer run at the weekend (a 10K if it was for pleasure, longer as I was getting closer to the half). I never ran longer than a 15K the weeks leading up to the half for a coupe of reasons 1/ it was too  long and I got bored and 2/ I did want to leave some of the challenge for race day.
> 
> Should I do anything different? I want it to still be fun and enjoyable, but I don't want to end up in worse shape next year (say, huffing and puffing) because my body should have been pushed more throughout the year. Today was phenomenal, and I'd like to maintain that fitness level for as long as I can.
> 
> Thanks for any input!


I have taken this approach the last 4 years, the only exception being 2 half marathons for time so I could get a decent corral placement for rD races. My fitness has been solid because I love to run, but I have found that in the years in which I have not trained for a longer race for time my running fitness has fallen off. So, for that reason, I have decided that from now on I am going to add one half marathon each year near me that I am going to run just for time. That will force me to push myself for 3 months each year during that training cycle. I will just do normal (more relaxed) training for my rD races.


----------



## pixarmom

First, super happy to read that @roxymama finished the Chicago half this morning, and looking forward to race report!!!

*A quick race report from us:  DoLittle 10K*

The purpose of this race was to update our 18-yo son's POT for Marathon Weekend.  He ran the glass slipper with me in 2016, avengers half with me in 2016 and was registered for the cancelled WDW half this year (and he did not choose to join me in running 13.1 on the BWI treadmills.)  But he prefers to enter a non-Disney 10K time for corral placement, so this was it.

*The great:*  Super uncrowded, packet pick-up with no line at the start, very short wait for bathrooms and a wonderfully peaceful course on a well-maintained trail.  I ran a half marathon on this same trail in April this year and December last year and it's one of those running zen areas - and much prettier now than in April!  @mateojr stepped up to the mic again for another guest announcing gig and loved every second of it.  I really enjoyed running and chatting with 18-yo son, especially thinking that same time next year he will be away at college.  We talked most of the way while running, which probably isn't the best for improving his POT, but we enjoyed it.  

*The not-so-great: * 18-yo son gets blister and does not enjoy peaceful trail as much as I do (would prefer crowds and music) but he's a good sport!  I think he may have run once or twice since the 2016 avengers half marathon, so he's not feeling the best during the last three miles.  And it was warm.  It was way better than I expected, but he did not agree!  So no PR for him today - he can usually run a 10K in a little under an hour, but he was a few minutes over this time.

*Back to the great:*  Updated POT accomplished!  Time with son!  And running an easy pace this weekend was perfect leading up to the marathon next Sunday.  I finished the 10K looking forward to running 20 more miles next weekend!


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> OMG AND I'M GOING TO NEW ORLEANS FOR A WEEK AND FLORIDA FOR A MONTH AND THIS IS JUST NEVER GOING TO GET ANY BETTER.



Your time is NOLA is for the IM correct? If I recall correctly thats coming up in October 22, which I dont think is on the race list... Any who, I have some bad news  DW returns to work that weekend which means its me and the two little ones for the weekend. My chance of making it out for race day support is looking to be around 15% of happening. 



BuckeyeBama said:


> What a great day for football. Roll Tide!!!



Football is depressing in my neck of the woods. We get drug against the coals by St in our worse L to them EVER! 30 POINTS AHHHHHH! Then the performance last night did not inspire any confidence either. I sit here thinking how did we get here. It was time for Miles to go, he let the game pass him up, but to hire O has to be the dumbest thing ever. We likely swung and missed on who we really wanted, but we hired a guy with a losing record as a head coach. Our program wont recover from this for 5-10 years. The only good from all of this is when O gets fired, our AD will also get shown the door. The only reason O wont get fired this year is those brilliant folks thought it would be a great idea to get him a 12MM buyout. 
Poor Vandy thought they had a chance against yall yesterday. The whole conference is down except Bama and I am looking forward to another birthday weekend of Bama beating the snot out of us. I'm not looking forward to getting 50+ hung on us in November.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> Football is depressing in my neck of the woods. We get drug against the coals by St in our worse L to them EVER! 30 POINTS AHHHHHH! Then the performance last night did not inspire any confidence either. I sit here thinking how did we get here. It was time for Miles to go, he let the game pass him up, but to hire O has to be the dumbest thing ever. We likely swung and missed on who we really wanted, but we hired a guy with a losing record as a head coach. Our program wont recover from this for 5-10 years. The only good from all of this is when O gets fired, our AD will also get shown the door. The only reason O wont get fired this year is those brilliant folks thought it would be a great idea to get him a 12MM buyout.
> Poor Vandy thought they had a chance against yall yesterday. The whole conference is down except Bama and I am looking forward to another birthday weekend of Bama beating the snot out of us. I'm not looking forward to getting 50+ hung on us in November.


Everything moves in cycles. That is why you have to enjoy the sunshine when the weather is good - you know that bad weather is inevitable. I have a number of LSU alumni as close friends, so I feel your pain.

As for the SEC - Georgia looks pretty good so far, but I like our chances of making it at least to the SECCG.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Your time is NOLA is for the IM correct? If I recall correctly thats coming up in October 22, which I dont think is on the race list... Any who, I have some bad news  DW returns to work that weekend which means its me and the two little ones for the weekend. My chance of making it out for race day support is looking to be around 15% of happening.



Actually, we're going to be there the 12-18 because my husband has a couple of concerts that he bought tickets to, I'm going to the Lions-Saints game and I want to take a look at some real estate out that way to see if we want to consider relocating in the next year or so. 

I decided to put IM off until next year after I took some time off to treat my achilles and handle some other things. Frankly, I had training burn out and my husband really wanted me to take some time off and recommit when it could be my sole focus ... also, he didn't really want to spend his birthday weekend in New Orleans with me focused on 70.3 (not that I blame him!). So, 2018 it is!


----------



## roxymama

Didn't quite make my goal today at the Chicago half.  Official time 2:30:08
I had high hopes of PR'ing, but the heat just was a bit too much for me today.  

roxyhubby made it in 2:46..a PR for him since it was his first half distance


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> Didn't quite make my goal today at the Chicago half.  Official time 2:30:08
> I had high hopes of PR'ing, but the heat just was a bit too much for me today.
> 
> roxyhubby made it in 2:46..a PR for him since it was his first half distance



Congrats to you on finishing your second half in tough conditions. Heat kills me every time!!  Congrats to @roxyhubby on his first half!


----------



## JClimacus

roxymama said:


> Didn't quite make my goal today at the Chicago half.  Official time 2:30:08
> I had high hopes of PR'ing, but the heat just was a bit too much for me today.
> 
> roxyhubby made it in 2:46..a PR for him since it was his first half distance



It was a hot weekend all over the Midwest and east this past weekend. The Clarence Demar Marathon in NH moved its start time up an hour in an attempt to beat the heat. Other marathons cancelled altogether - the Adirondack Marathon was one. The Wineglass Marathon next weekend re-opened its registration to take people from the cancelled marathons...

Congratulations on managing the difficult conditions!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Have you ever ran a race for a charity? If so, what was required of you to run on behalf of that charity? Other than running with the charity bib, are their any other perks to running with one? 

ATTQOTD: I ran Boston for a charity. I was required at the time to raise $4,000. I ended up just north of $4,500 in funds raised. Some of the perks were discounted hotel room, private bus to the starting line, access to coaches, and being a part of a big group. It was a rewarding experience getting to know so many people, some of which I stay in contact with to this day. Another thing they offered was they had two rooms a block away from the finish line for runners to take showers and another area to get snacks and massage. First class really! Perhaps my next time running WDW marathon, I may look into a charity spot.


----------



## JClimacus

Has anyone ever run extra miles from absent-mindedness? On Saturday I was scheduled for 4. I turned on my podcast, turned on my Garmin, started running and stopped after I thought I heard the 4th beep. Looked at my watch and it said 5.01 miles.


----------



## ZellyB

I've never run a race for charity, but would like to do it at some point.


----------



## roxymama

JClimacus said:


> It was a hot weekend all over the Midwest and east this past weekend. The Clarence Demar Marathon in NH moved its start time up an hour in an attempt to beat the heat. Other marathons cancelled altogether - the Adirondack Marathon was one. The Wineglass Marathon next weekend re-opened its registration to take people from the cancelled marathons...
> 
> Congratulations on managing the difficult conditions!



Thanks!  Yeah, it was "yellow" conditions until about the third aid station when I saw them putting up the red flags to indicate it was now a "dangerous" weather race.  First time for me to experience that.  I guess in hindsight, coming within less than three minutes of my PR given the circumstances ain't so bad  
Looking forward to real fall weather run season.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever ran a race for a charity? If so, what was required of you to run on behalf of that charity? Other than running with the charity bib, are their any other perks to running with one?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I ran Boston for a charity. I was required at the time to raise $4,000. I ended up just north of $4,500 in funds raised. Some of the perks were discounted hotel room, private bus to the starting line, access to coaches, and being a part of a big group. It was a rewarding experience getting to know so many people, some of which I stay in contact with to this day. Another thing they offered was they had two rooms a block away from the finish line for runners to take showers and another area to get snacks and massage. First class really! Perhaps my next time running WDW marathon, I may look into a charity spot.



ATTOTD: I've picked local races because of it's charity before (and wore pink for my mom.) I've done at least a dozen (or more) charity walks in my life with fundraising (mostly march of dimes)...just not running. But I've never fundraised before for my bib.  I have given money to other people who were fundraising for various walks or runs from work.  



JClimacus said:


> Has anyone ever run extra miles from absent-mindedness? On Saturday I was scheduled for 4. I turned on my podcast, turned on my Garmin, started running and stopped after I thought I heard the 4th beep. Looked at my watch and it said 5.01 miles.



I've done that before.  Usually it's the warmup or cooldown distance I get wrong or I've also overshot my route outside because I wasn't thinking about the block numbers the right way.  I've had a mile or .5 mile walk home more than once because of it.  I need to tattoo my training schedule to my arm sometime.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

*QOTD: *Have you ever ran a race for a charity? If so, what was required of you to run on behalf of that charity? Other than running with the charity bib, are their any other perks to running with one? 

I'm currently running for St. Judes for the St. Judes Half Marathon.  They make most of their runners fundraise to participate in that race unless you are lucky to get the few non-fundraising spots.  

Depends on the level on what you get...as I'm a crazy person - I went for the Silver!  I'm only $1300 away from my goal!  (I'm going to do a raffle at some point for one of my fb groups)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Well, every race that I have run in has been a charity event (even rD, but it is a lot less obvious), so yes. I have also participated in walks to raise money above the entry fee for charities. But I have never used a charity for an entry bib to a race.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Like others, many races have a charity or are for a cause, but I have never fundraised or entered through a charity for a bib. I admire people that do and are able to raise such large amounts, but I don't foresee me ever doing that. We are active in our small community and belong to several organizations that host various fundraising events every year, so I feel like I am tapped out on fundraising.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Nope


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Other than the entry fees, I have never raced specifically for charity. I would love to one day though!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever ran a race for a charity? If so, what was required of you to run on behalf of that charity? Other than running with the charity bib, are their any other perks to running with one?


Nope. Maybe some day I will.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever ran a race for a charity? If so, what was required of you to run on behalf of that charity? Other than running with the charity bib, are their any other perks to running with one?



Nope. I'm signed up for a charity bike event next month, though, if that counts. We're asked to raise at least $250, so that will be part of my charitable donations this year.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: This year I decided to start running for charity and I became a St. Jude Hero for the Rock and Roll Nashville.  St. Jude is in my opinion the best charity out there (it helps sick kids who may not be able to afford treatment).  I have been a donor for the past 15 years every year but decided to take it into my running as well.  I am also running the 2018 Dopey Challenge as a St. Jude Hero even though I had already gotten my bib through normal means.  So you don't  have to donate tons of money to a charity to support them.  Many of them will let you run without a set fundraising goal and still be part of the team to get the word out about the charity.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I think every race I have run has been to benefit some sort of charity, but I have only fundraised on my own once, last year.  It basically highlighted that I don't know enough people or have the right personality to be a successful fundraiser.   I only managed to get my parents, my boss, my husband, and myself to donate.   I am too introverted IRL and felt too weird about asking to post it in any of my FB groups even though I could have.  It was through a small animal rescue charity called Running for Rescues where you pick your own race to do whenever you want, so nothing was required of me and the only perk was that you got a free tank top, since it wasn't at a specific race.  I was pretty bummed I couldn't even end up wearing the tank top for the race... I thought surely a HM in July it would be hot, the race is always historically hot, but last year it was raining the entire time and in the 60's, quite chilly.  Not tank weather!


----------



## cadek

Race Recap: OCNJ Half Marathon (Ocean City, NJ) 
Finish time 2:01:44

Under 1,000 finishers makes for a nice size race. Some would say flat and fast, I say flat and boring. It's the beach though, so I keep coming back for this race. I've done 13 races so far this year, and this was my first road race. I tend to stick to trail running these days. This was my fourth year doing this race. It was brutally hot in the sun! My only goal was to not injure myself, but I guess I kind of wanted sub 2 hour because that's usually where I finish. I didn't really do the math on what pace that would require, and just ran at what felt comfortable, if you could be comfortable in that heat! I picked up the pace on my last mile, so I guess that's an indication I could have pushed harder. I have too many races on my schedule though, and I was just running this to run it, not race it.

It starts on the road, out and back on the bridge, the only hill, and then up to the boardwalk for 2.5 miles. Exit the boardwalk to run road for an out and back before going back up on the boardwalk again to the finish line. It felt good to run into the wind those last 3 miles. After I finished I went back out walking and running to find my sister and run with her to the finish. It was her 2nd half marathon.

At the beginning of this month I did a 12 hour trail race, 5 mile loop,  and completed 55 miles. Last weekend I did a 21 mile long run on the trails, two weeks after the 55 miles. I think I'm still recovering from that race because I had pain in my calf after that long run. I took it easy all week leading up to this half. I have a 50K in 2 weeks, and this is all why I had no goal for this half marathon other than to just run it and enjoy it. Thankfully I'm just sore, and the calf muscle isn't an issue.

I may also have a trail race addiction


----------



## PrincessV

Keels said:


> OMG AND I'M GOING TO NEW ORLEANS FOR A WEEK AND FLORIDA FOR A MONTH AND THIS IS JUST NEVER GOING TO GET ANY BETTER.


One day, I'll get it together and plan a fall race - somewhere that actually has FALL, just to get a little break!



SunDial said:


> Now with all of the crazy temp swings lately and with last year's marathon weekend in the 30's.... Watch this coming marathon weekend be in the 90's.
> 
> Can we start the prediction process now?


Oh, I already started thinking about that _during_ this year's marathon, lol! I'm predicting a warm one. 



Burgundy Rose said:


> Asking those of you who only do one race a year, for whatever reason. I've just completed my first half marathon (Disneyland Paris Half) after a year of training. It was awesome, so awesome in fact that I've decided I just don't want to participate in any race not organised by Disney. I can't afford to sign up for a US race, though finishing one day the Princess Half is my dream long-term, which leaves me with one race a year in my local park (Paris).
> Is one long race a year enough to keep your fitness level intact? I'm not too worried about motivation, I love running (never thought I'd say that) but I am worried about not being as fit to run if I only run during training. When I trained, I ran three times a week for 5K, 5K and then a longer run at the weekend (a 10K if it was for pleasure, longer as I was getting closer to the half). I never ran longer than a 15K the weeks leading up to the half for a coupe of reasons 1/ it was too  long and I got bored and 2/ I did want to leave some of the challenge for race day.
> 
> Should I do anything different? I want it to still be fun and enjoyable, but I don't want to end up in worse shape next year (say, huffing and puffing) because my body should have been pushed more throughout the year. Today was phenomenal, and I'd like to maintain that fitness level for as long as I can.
> 
> Thanks for any input!


I run more than one race a year, but don't do any from April through Oct., so a long stretch without any specific "training." I love running and it's just part of my everyday life, so the only major difference between race training and summers "off" is a decrease in overall mileage. I still run 3-4 days per week, and I keep my long runs in the 8-10 mile range. I still do speed work and hill repeats, and I still do the same cross-training on non-run days. So I guess I'm saying that unless you specifically don't want to run at all outside of training for a race, there's no reason you can't continue with it!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever ran a race for a charity? If so, what was required of you to run on behalf of that charity? Other than running with the charity bib, are their any other perks to running with one?


ATTQOTD: Not officially, no. I have a personal policy that I make a charitable contribution to charities of my choosing for every race registration I purchase, but nothing formal, and no fundraising.


----------



## Anisum

I've picked races to do because of the charity but I've never run as a charity runner. I definitely would like to do so once day.


----------



## SunDial

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever ran a race for a charity? If so, what was required of you to run on behalf of that charity? Other than running with the charity bib, are their any other perks to running with one?



I have never run a race for charity.


----------



## SheHulk

JClimacus said:


> Has anyone ever run extra miles from absent-mindedness? On Saturday I was scheduled for 4. I turned on my podcast, turned on my Garmin, started running and stopped after I thought I heard the 4th beep. Looked at my watch and it said 5.01 miles.


Never. That's like "forgetting to eat". People say it happens to them but it would never happen to me!


----------



## katiekinzakat

Hi guys! Since I'm actually trying to stick to my training plan this year, I thought I'd try to join this thread to keep motivated. It's very hard to do when running is a chore in the heat and humidity here (my times are so slow it's kind of discouraging). Basically I just wanted to say hi before participating. 

*AQOTD*: I have never gotten a bib through charity, but every year I try to participate in Give Kids the World's 5k (now virtually, sadly) and I always make it my goal to fundraise extra for them. I used to volunteer there when I lived in Orlando and it has since become one of my favorite charities.


----------



## LSUlakes

katiekinzakat said:


> Hi guys! Since I'm actually trying to stick to my training plan this year, I thought I'd try to join this thread to keep motivated. It's very hard to do when running is a chore in the heat and humidity here (my times are so slow it's kind of discouraging). Basically I just wanted to say hi before participating.



Welcome to the thread! Best of luck with your training! Hopefully the cool weather comes soon for all of us!


----------



## Miranda

SheHulk said:


> Never. That's like "forgetting to eat". People say it happens to them but it would never happen to me!


Me either!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever ran a race for a charity? If so, what was required of you to run on behalf of that charity? Other than running with the charity bib, are their any other perks to running with one?



I'm running Dopey 2018 on behalf of Kellsie's Hope Foundation. I was required to fundraise $1100, and that was it. That guarantees my race registration, a KH t-shirt, a KH medal for participation for the weekend and a pre-race luncheon for all participants.


----------



## jmasgat

I don't run races for charity.  I am not the kind of person who wants to hit up people for donations.  I think all those years of selling stuff for my (Catholic) grammar school and the girls scouts wiped me out.  On the other hand, I will gladly give to people I know who are fundraising for a race, assuming that I have vetted their charity


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever ran a race for a charity? If so, what was required of you to run on behalf of that charity? Other than running with the charity bib, are their any other perks to running with one?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I ran Boston for a charity. I was required at the time to raise $4,000. I ended up just north of $4,500 in funds raised. Some of the perks were discounted hotel room, private bus to the starting line, access to coaches, and being a part of a big group. It was a rewarding experience getting to know so many people, some of which I stay in contact with to this day. Another thing they offered was they had two rooms a block away from the finish line for runners to take showers and another area to get snacks and massage. First class really! Perhaps my next time running WDW marathon, I may look into a charity spot.



I have not but at some point in the future I hope to run Boston for the Children's Hospital of Boston.  They have a program called Miles for Miracles.  They team a runner up with a child (patient) and the runner runs on behalf of the child.  The runner is required to raise $5000.  The child can fundraise but isn't required.  My son was one of the patient partners one year.  We raised over $2500 to help out.  My son has a couple of unique conditions.  Nothing major in that they are life-threatening but more "annoyances" (bladder exstrophy and eosinophilic esophagitis are two of them for anyone interested) He has 5 specialists at Children's hospital.  So, I have to run to give back.  He has had several surgeries and has a couple more ahead of him and each time we are there they treat us so nice.  I often say Children's is the "Disney" of hospitals.  

Im the worst fundraiser though.  I'm always so worried about bothering people so for me to ask people to donate their hard-earned money will be tough.  



katiekinzakat said:


> Hi guys! Since I'm actually trying to stick to my training plan this year, I thought I'd try to join this thread to keep motivated. It's very hard to do when running is a chore in the heat and humidity here (my times are so slow it's kind of discouraging). Basically I just wanted to say hi before participating.
> 
> *AQOTD*: I have never gotten a bib through charity, but every year I try to participate in Give Kids the World's 5k (now virtually, sadly) and I always make it my goal to fundraise extra for them. I used to volunteer there when I lived in Orlando and it has since become one of my favorite charities.



Welcome!

First thing you need to do is take "trying" out of your vocabulary.  That implies there is an option to fail or give up.  As Yoda says, "do or do not, there is no try".  Running is 90% mental and 10% physical.  Once you decide you won't fail you will never look back.  

For example.  I am struggling so bad right now.  I'm motivated.  I'm following my plan.  I'm running.  But suddenly I'm in so much pain while running.  I think I tried ramping up my miles too quickly.  But, I know I can do this.  I have done it before.   I may not be getting the results I want right now but I have decided what will happen and I will make it happen.  There just isn't "try" as an option.  I think this will help your mindset if you get rid of the doubt.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Baloo in MI

cadek said:


> Race Recap: OCNJ Half Marathon (Ocean City, NJ)
> Finish time 2:01:44
> 
> Under 1,000 finishers makes for a nice size race. Some would say flat and fast, I say flat and boring. It's the beach though, so I keep coming back for this race. I've done 13 races so far this year, and this was my first road race. I tend to stick to trail running these days. This was my fourth year doing this race. It was brutally hot in the sun! My only goal was to not injure myself, but I guess I kind of wanted sub 2 hour because that's usually where I finish. I didn't really do the math on what pace that would require, and just ran at what felt comfortable, if you could be comfortable in that heat! I picked up the pace on my last mile, so I guess that's an indication I could have pushed harder. I have too many races on my schedule though, and I was just running this to run it, not race it.
> 
> It starts on the road, out and back on the bridge, the only hill, and then up to the boardwalk for 2.5 miles. Exit the boardwalk to run road for an out and back before going back up on the boardwalk again to the finish line. It felt good to run into the wind those last 3 miles. After I finished I went back out walking and running to find my sister and run with her to the finish. It was her 2nd half marathon.
> 
> At the beginning of this month I did a 12 hour trail race, 5 mile loop,  and completed 55 miles. Last weekend I did a 21 mile long run on the trails, two weeks after the 55 miles. I think I'm still recovering from that race because I had pain in my calf after that long run. I took it easy all week leading up to this half. I have a 50K in 2 weeks, and this is all why I had no goal for this half marathon other than to just run it and enjoy it. Thankfully I'm just sore, and the calf muscle isn't an issue.
> 
> I may also have a trail race addiction



I understand, once you start running trails it is hard to go back to roads (though I will make an exception for Disney races!)

I have two 50k's and one more 12 hour race this fall, looking forward to each!  Congrats on 55 miles in 12 hours, that is awesome!


----------



## whaler8

Hi @LSUlakes I am hoping you can add 2 races for me.
10/14/17 - Hartford Half Marathon - Hartford, CT
10/21/17 - Super Hero Halloween Half Marathon Morristown, NJ


----------



## PrincessMickey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever ran a race for a charity? If so, what was required of you to run on behalf of that charity? Other than running with the charity bib, are their any other perks to running with one?



I'm doing my marathon weekend for charity. I only started running in January and in March my brother talked me into doing the half marathon with him. After I signed up and started looking into it, I wanted to do the 5k too. My oldest kiddo was also interested in the 5k but it was full. My brother's work has a team with team in training so he talked me into doing that to get in on the 5k for both of us and they had the option to do the 10k as well. Doing the fundraising is worth it to me to have the opportunity to run with my son. His father destroyed my relationship with him when we went through the divorce and it's been an uphill battle and very difficult couple of years rebuilding our relationship so this will mean the world to me.  Through his team I get the entries for the 3 races, free hotel if I want to share or discounted if I don't(no sharing for me), shirts for the kiddo and I, free pasta dinner that Friday night, a coach during training, and coaches along the route to check in with you along the way. If you exceed your fundraising they will discount airfare as well. I think that's it. I'm finding it difficult because I'm not one to ask for money or help and most of my friends are struggling. I will do what I can and donate the rest myself.


----------



## Keels

PrincessMickey said:


> I'm doing my marathon weekend for charity. I only started running in January and in March my brother talked me into doing the half marathon with him. After I signed up and started looking into it, I wanted to do the 5k too. My oldest kiddo was also interested in the 5k but it was full. My brother's work has a team with team in training so he talked me into doing that to get in on the 5k for both of us and they had the option to do the 10k as well. Doing the fundraising is worth it to me to have the opportunity to run with my son. His father destroyed my relationship with him when we went through the divorce and it's been an uphill battle and very difficult couple of years rebuilding our relationship so this will mean the world to me.  Through his team I get the entries for the 3 races, free hotel if I want to share or discounted if I don't(no sharing for me), shirts for the kiddo and I, free pasta dinner that Friday night, a coach during training, and coaches along the route to check in with you along the way. If you exceed your fundraising they will discount airfare as well. I think that's it. I'm finding it difficult because I'm not one to ask for money or help and most of my friends are struggling. I will do what I can and donate the rest myself.



That's awesome, @PrincessMickey!! I'm glad that you guys will have this amazing bonding experience!

For fundraising, if you need ideas - I've had great success with hosting "parties" ... Happy Hours or brunches, even a tailgate for a baseball game. It's pretty simple - I provide the food and drink (and sometimes a craft or a group game like Keno), and people pay $10-20 per person to come over for a couple hours.

I also like to bake - so with fall fundraisers and festivals coming up, I've been doing a lot of bake sale baking for friends so they don't have to - you'd be surprised how much $$ people will throw for fancy-looking donated baked goods that they didn't have to make themselves!


----------



## TheHamm

Keels said:


> I also like to bake - so with fall fundraisers and festivals coming up, I've been doing a lot of bake sale baking for friends so they don't have to - you'd be surprised how much $$ people will throw for fancy-looking donated baked goods that they didn't have to make themselves!



This is genius.  I would totally do this- it is 93 °F and I committed to making baked goods to fundraise for our local NICU.  I would rather just give cash, honestly, but it is less socially acceptable in this situation. 

I rarely mind when people ask me to donate a bit of money. I grew up relying heavily on charity of others and more than I wanted a fun job I wanted to be able to help others so I worked hard and got a good paying job _because_ I wanted to be able to say yes when people ask me to donate.  Apparently it also means I can support a Disney addiction I did not know existed.  I have said no to people collecting for organizations that seem shady, or to people coming door to door, but in most cases I am a 'yes' gal. That said, donating time is more difficult for me.


----------



## FFigawi

TheHamm said:


> This is genius.  I would totally do this- *it is 93 °C *and I committed to making baked goods to fundraise for our local NICU.  I would rather just give cash, honestly, but it is less socially acceptable in this situation.



And here I thought the summers in the Middle East were hot & miserable


----------



## TheHamm

FFigawi said:


> And here I thought the summers in the Middle East were hot & miserable


It is what I get for posting while making work graphs!  I mindlessly hotkey in degrees and my fingers go to C!


----------



## LSUlakes

SheHulk said:


> Never. That's like "forgetting to eat". People say it happens to them but it would never happen to me!



This actually happens a lot to me during the weekend. I just get to involved in my to do list and dont stop to take time to eat and rarely get hungry when I am busy. It's the sitting around the house doing nothing with the cookie monster in me is activated. 



Waiting2goback said:


> I have not but at some point in the future I hope to run Boston for the Children's Hospital of Boston. They have a program called Miles for Miracles. They team a runner up with a child (patient) and the runner runs on behalf of the child. The runner is required to raise $5000. The child can fundraise but isn't required. My son was one of the patient partners one year. We raised over $2500 to help out. My son has a couple of unique conditions. Nothing major in that they are life-threatening but more "annoyances" (bladder exstrophy and eosinophilic esophagitis are two of them for anyone interested) He has 5 specialists at Children's hospital. So, I have to run to give back. He has had several surgeries and has a couple more ahead of him and each time we are there they treat us so nice. I often say Children's is the "Disney" of hospitals.
> 
> Im the worst fundraiser though. I'm always so worried about bothering people so for me to ask people to donate their hard-earned money will be tough.



Let me know when this happens for Boston. I cant say I have a large contribution to make, but in the big picture every dollar raised helps. For the last few marathons, I've heard that unless you pledge to raise more than the minimum that just getting a interview is difficult. 



whaler8 said:


> I am hoping you can add 2 races for me.



Will add them to the list! Good luck!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *When you are deciding on a race strategy for a race where you have a stretch goal, do you typically take a measured, calculated approach or throw caution to the wind and just for for it knowing you might crash and burn? If you went for it and crashed, did you regret that decision in hindsight?

Todays question is a suggestion from and fellow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion and excellent question!

ATTQOTD: I typically try to take calculated approach, but when going for something that would require everything to be perfect, its also a bit of a gamble. I have not regretted going for it, because its always fun to see what I am actually capable of doing. The crash and burn does suck, because when it happens the feeling of defeat hits you and then finishing the race while that burned out makes it seem like the last few miles last forever. I say go for it because you know.... YOLO. lol


----------



## ZellyB

This question came from me.    I'm obsessing about an upcoming PR attempt on a half this weekend, so looking for insights from the hive mind of The Running Thread.

I have always been a pretty cautious and calculated racer and have wondered if I hold myself back from my full potential for fear of the crash and burn.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you are deciding on a race strategy for a race where you have a stretch goal, do you typically take a measured, calculated approach or throw caution to the wind and just for for it knowing you might crash and burn? If you went for it and crashed, did you regret that decision in hindsight?



I think I run my best when I'm very measured... at least for maybe the first half of a race.  If I "throw caution to the wind", I'll blow up and then finishing is no fun.  But that's just me.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you are deciding on a race strategy for a race where you have a stretch goal, do you typically take a measured, calculated approach or throw caution to the wind and just for for it knowing you might crash and burn? If you went for it and crashed, did you regret that decision in hindsight?
> 
> Todays question is a suggestion from and fellow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion and excellent question!



hi @ZellyB !!!  I've had a few stretch goals over the last year.  the "going for broke" strategy has tended to serve me well for shorter 3.1 or 5 mile race in really good weather conditions and after sticking really closely to a good training plan.  I blew some PRs out the water that way!!  I had a more calculated approach for my big 15k last year but went out a little too hot and paid for it with some slower miles at the end, but I stuck pretty close to the "negative split plan" and crushed my goal.  My two half marathons I tried so hard to stick to a plan that would involve "turning on the burners" at the end and just never could.  I executed my plan really well for first 5+ miles and my wheels fell off because I was stopping so much for water, etc.  But it was HOT.  I've got a 10k coming up I want to sub an hour...I think I'm gonna need to go for broke and avoid any stops and just chug through it.
You are killing your training btw.  I know you have a PR in you.


----------



## BikeFan

ZellyB said:


> This question came from me.    I'm obsessing about an upcoming PR attempt on a half this weekend, so looking for insights from the hive mind of The Running Thread.
> 
> I have always been a pretty cautious and calculated racer and have wondered if I hold myself back from my full potential for fear of the crash and burn.








This T.S. Eliot quote has been one of my racing mantras for a while.  I'm a firm believer in the idea that we're generally capable of more than we realize, and only by getting outside our comfort zones are we going to be able to reach our true potential.  Have I crashed and burned a few times?  Absolutely!  However, I've also run PRs which, before the race, I'd have thought were beyond me.  Sometimes, you've just got to cross over into the uncomfortable zone and see how long you can hang on.  Best of luck to you!!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I always start PR race attempts at a pace slightly off my goal pace and increase my pace incrementally throughout the course. If I am up to it, I go for broke on the last quarter of the race. I have found that I only crash if I start out too fast, so I have learned never to do that.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: It depends on the distance. For 5/10Ks I try to do even splits, but the pace is enough to leave me near-death at the finish. So I throw caution to the wind, but in an orderly fashion.  My thinking is if you blow a 5K, you can just find another one next week.

For marathons, I am cautious. Too much training at stake to throw caution to the wind.

For a half, I am somewhere in between. Cautious through 7 or 8, then pull out the stops if I'm feeling OK.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you are deciding on a race strategy for a race where you have a stretch goal, do you typically take a measured, calculated approach or throw caution to the wind and just for for it knowing you might crash and burn? If you went for it and crashed, did you regret that decision in hindsight?



ATTQOTD:  It depends on what my needs for the race are.  If I need to establish a new PoT for RunDisney or something like that, I'll play things pretty conservatively to make sure I get what I need.  If I am just running for fun or to see what I can do, I'll go for broke.  That's what I did for my half marathon PR in the spring.  I didn't have anything really on the line, the course was PR friendly, and I hadn't run a half for time in 9 months as all my training was focused on a marathon.  I wanted to see how all that marathon training transferred over to my half time and was surprised when I was able to hold the pace for as long as I did and set a new PR by 3:30 or so.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you are deciding on a race strategy for a race where you have a stretch goal, do you typically take a measured, calculated approach or throw caution to the wind and just for for it knowing you might crash and burn? If you went for it and crashed, did you regret that decision in hindsight?





ZellyB said:


> This question came from me.    I'm obsessing about an upcoming PR attempt on a half this weekend, so looking for insights from the hive mind of The Running Thread.
> 
> I have always been a pretty cautious and calculated racer and have wondered if I hold myself back from my full potential for fear of the crash and burn.



Knew it!

From a physiological standpoint, the optimal race pacing strategy (assuming a relative equal course at the beginning and end and similar weather conditions beginning and end) is an even pace.  So for example, let's say your fitness says 2:20:00 (10:41 min/mile) HM, but you really really want a 2:15 (10:18 min/mile).  If you're truly going for broke, then you run the 10:18 min/mile from beginning to end.  If you are truly capable of the 2:15, then it will happen this way.  Now, there comes a risk.  If you are not capable of a 2:15, and you run a 10:18 min/mile, then you may easily crash and burn.  While you could have had the 2:20, now instead you might end up with a 2:30.  Now if the risk of a 2:30 means nothing to you, and you're not interested in a calculated time of 2:20, then by all means shoot for the stars and go for 2:15.  The most important piece of information I can give though is this:  Once you decide on the strategy and the race starts, it is the right strategy.  There is no looking back and questioning it.  You chose that strategy because it fit your goals pre-race.  So don't give it a second thought.  The mental game, motivational intensity theory, perception of effort, psychobiological model all play a huge role in saying stay positive during the race and go for it.

I'm in the same position.  My big race is this weekend.  My fitness at the start of the training 15 weeks ago said 3:02:30.  I really wanted a 2:59:59.  So, do I go for broke and aim for the 2:59:59 (6:50 min/mi over 26.35 miles) or do I run what my fitness and training dictates (6:59-7:01 min/mile) and hope for the best?  Now while I really really want the 2:59:59, am I really willing to risk a complete blow-out?  If I run the 6:50 pace that could certainly happen, in fact there's a high probability it would.  For me, a 2:59:59 is the goal.  But if I got a 3:02:30, I'd still have a high probability of a useable BQ (minus 2:30).  So for me, I'm taking a more measured approach.  Stay at relative fitness pacing for a good bit of the race and then if I can let loose I will.  Whatever happens happens, and all I know is it's the right strategy.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: I'm an engineer, so even throwing caution to the wind looks calculated for me   For marathons, I always plan to run the first half 2 minutes slower than PR goal pace.  Then I tell myself I will spend the next 10k at 10 sec/mile faster than PR goal pace.  At the end of that 10k (which is approaching the 20 mile mark), I then stop paying attention to my watch and run based on feeling.  Worked great for me at last years Disney World Marathon but I blew up at mile 20 with the same approach 3 weeks ago (I think heat got to me as it was 80 degrees at 20 miles).


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you are deciding on a race strategy for a race where you have a stretch goal, do you typically take a measured, calculated approach or throw caution to the wind and just for for it knowing you might crash and burn? If you went for it and crashed, did you regret that decision in hindsight?



It's weird, I'm such a planner in life, but with running, I just go for it. Sometimes if the conditions are tough I'll try to tell myself to hold back, but I often just end up going for it anyway. It's not at all my personality, but with running, I don't want to think, I just want to go. I usually do crash and burn, but I've learned to live with that.

Sorry I've been so MIA lately, but I've been super busy with school and life. I'm actually at school right now typing this on the phone while we're on a 5 minute break. Life is busy sometimes.

Also ... It's possible I impulse-registered for a race this morning. @LSUlakes, can you please add it to the list for me?
11/12 - SarahDisney- RangersTown 5K (Goal: *insert hockey-related goal pun here*) (Actual Goal: 32:59)


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you are deciding on a race strategy for a race where you have a stretch goal, do you typically take a measured, calculated approach or throw caution to the wind and just for for it knowing you might crash and burn? If you went for it and crashed, did you regret that decision in hindsight?


I don't think I have ever had a real calculated goal since most of my races are Disney. My first real non-Disney race will be in October. My goal there is to PR which shouldn't be too difficult since this race won't have character stops or be running through a theme park. Those things usually slow me down.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Well, the one time I went out faster than my reasonable pace (trying for a great POT), I crashed and burned. I now think my plan would be to go out at a realistic pace for the first half of the race than reassess how I am feeling. If I am feeling great, then amp up and race till the end. I haven't tested this plan though.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you are deciding on a race strategy for a race where you have a stretch goal, do you typically take a measured, calculated approach or throw caution to the wind and just for for it knowing you might crash and burn? If you went for it and crashed, did you regret that decision in hindsight?


It really depends. There have been times when I wanted to be cautious only for someone to tell me they think I can do it day of causing me to throw caution to the wind and actually come out ahead. I've also overestimated my ability to reach my stretch goal the first few miles into a half marathon and ended up crashing and burning.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I used to be a "fly by the seat of my pants" kind of girl until I had kids, then I became a methodical planner. With running I tend to stick with methodical, but every now and then the "old me" comes out and I throw caution to the wind. I've had success and failures with both approaches. With my most recent half PR, I trained methodically, but on race day I went out a little fast, and I knew it was a little fast, but I thought let's just see if I can hang on - and I did!! So sometimes being risky pays off.


----------



## LSUlakes

It has been since April since I have run a race, and not much of that day was racing. That was part of the "decline" of my running. Well today I just registered for two races. I will add them to the list but wanted to post them here for some accountability.

12/3/17 - LSUlakes - Tiger 10k (50:00 / N/A)

This one wont go on this years list, but here it is:

1/14/18 - LSUlakes - Louisiana Half Marathon (1:45:00 / N/A)

These goals are preliminary and will likely change, either up or down TBD. Also, the crazy in me is missing the marathon distance and considering the Zydeco Marathon in March. I brought the idea up to DW last night and I did not get the "look", so its on the table. I will just have to see how training is going before I pull the trigger.


----------



## roxymama

This topic has hit home a lot today for me coming off a failed PR attempt.  I can't tell you how many times I started writing a recap and stopped out of disappointment.  I can say that I do not regret it in hindsight because I did try to push myself even through the last .5 miles I had some hope (even if silly at that point.)   If you have nothing to lose, then GO FOR IT.  You can't regret trying.  It'll only make you stronger  (now who told me that???)


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I have some races that I will use just as a training run, and others that will be PR attempt type race.  Last season, I had one 10 miler that was not going to be a PR type race, but the weather was decent, and after the first 5 miles, saw I was on pace for a PR, and felt good, so I  went for it, and had an almost 1 minute PR.    Two halfs earlier this year I went in going for the PR, and the weather gods laughed at my attempt.  The first one, the grim reaper took me out around mile 9, and the last 4 miles were just horrid.  I have a race photo around mile 12 with two of my friends who were pacers for the 1:45 group, and they look happy and smiling and fresh, where I look like death warmed over.  We all got a kick out of that.   The other, I knew around mile 6 that it was not in the cards, and just backed off the pace and enjoyed the bands on the course.  

I usually don't kick myself too much for a crash and burn race.  I went for the gusto, and learned what I need to try differently for my next attempts....


----------



## DVCFan1994

BuckeyeBama said:


> ATTQOTD - I always start PR race attempts at a pace slightly off my goal pace and increase my pace incrementally throughout the course. If I am up to it, I go for broke on the last quarter of the race. I have found that I only crash if I start out too fast, so I have learned never to do that.



This is my same strategy, and the 3 times I've raced for a time -- all Disney POT attempts -- it worked.  I'm definitely stronger with endurance than speed, so going all out from the start just doesn't make sense for me.  I'd crash and burn.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I always feel like I have a little left in the tank when I finish races, and that frustrates me so much. However, I am so scared to start out fast in a fear that I will crash and burn. Maybe one day I will become brave and just go for it!


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you are deciding on a race strategy for a race where you have a stretch goal, do you typically take a measured, calculated approach or throw caution to the wind and just for for it knowing you might crash and burn? If you went for it and crashed, did you regret that decision in hindsight?



I take a measured approach... partly because I am a very slow starter (despite warmups) and, in a half marathon, I'm typically not running at race tempo until mile 4 or later. As I've mentioned before, the one time I tried going hell-for-leather, I basically ran as hard as I could from the start and ended up getting a half marathon PR as well as an injury that dogged me for many months. That was a one time experiment I'll never repeat.

The marathon is *definitely* the wrong race to try a risky approach. Crashing and burning in that race is an entirely different level of misery than it is in the shorter races. This weekend, although based on training I think I can sustain faster than a 3:40 marathon pace, I'm going to discipline myself to stay with the 3:40 pace group until at least mile 18. If I'm feeling my oats at that point, I might take it up a little.


----------



## JClimacus

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: I always feel like I have a little left in the tank when I finish races, and that frustrates me so much. However, I am so scared to start out fast in a fear that I will crash and burn. Maybe one day I will become brave and just go for it!



My advice would be to take a different approach: Since you have something left in the tank, the next time you run the race, increase your pace a little further from the end. If you still have something left, then the next time, increase it even a little further back from that. Eventually you will get to a point where you are starting moderately, then increasing your pace to the point that you are finishing the race at your fastest but run out of gas just at the end. That's the ideal.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD: For a goal race, I like to have an A, B and C goal (usually A - cross a time barrier for myself, B - cross the next slowest time barrier and C - PR).  

Or if its not a goal race or a race where I'm pretty much as far as I can get at the moment, PR is the sole goal. I recently ran two halfs one week apart, Atlanta Craft Classic and Omaha half.  As you can imagine, the ATL one was hilly and humid, the Omaha one the next was fairly flat and perfect weather.  At the Atlanta one, I came within two minutes of the B goal, and met the C goal.  In Omaha I got the A goal.  

Trying, missing the goal, but getting closer helped me get it the next time.  The trick is to avoid giving up on the other two goals when the first goes out the window (something I've also failed at but am working to improve.)


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> This question came from me.    I'm obsessing about an upcoming PR attempt on a half this weekend, so looking for insights from the hive mind of The Running Thread.
> 
> I have always been a pretty cautious and calculated racer and have wondered if I hold myself back from my full potential for fear of the crash and burn.



You know my thoughts on this.  You already have a decent PoT race, so why not use this as a freebie and go for broke? It's not very often we get the chance to race with nothing on the line. I say go for broke and see what you can do when your mind is free of the natural tendency to hold back.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Most races where I have attempted to PR, I have crashed and burned. I  became obsessed with what my pace was every mile and would ultimately get gassed. The half marathon that I had my PR, I ran blind-ish. I only allowed myself to look at my watch at the halfway point and once I got to mile 13. I have seen a lot of improvement in my running once I switched to a run by effort approach.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you are deciding on a race strategy for a race where you have a stretch goal, do you typically take a measured, calculated approach or throw caution to the wind and just for for it knowing you might crash and burn? If you went for it and crashed, did you regret that decision in hindsight?


ATTQOTD: _Always_ a measured, calculated approach, right down to the pace band on my wrist dictating at what time I should hit every mile marker. But that's only because I only run races for time to get PoT for Disney races - outside of that I don't make time goals.


----------



## KSellers88

JClimacus said:


> My advice would be to take a different approach: Since you have something left in the tank, the next time you run the race, increase your pace a little further from the end. If you still have something left, then the next time, increase it even a little further back from that. Eventually you will get to a point where you are starting moderately, then increasing your pace to the point that you are finishing the race at your fastest but run out of gas just at the end. That's the ideal.



Thanks, I will try that during my next half! I am running my first marathon in November and the only goal is to cross that finish line (whether I am running, walking, crawling or rolling!)


----------



## ZellyB

Man, I love this thread.  Lots of food for thought.



KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: I always feel like I have a little left in the tank when I finish races, and that frustrates me so much. However, I am so scared to start out fast in a fear that I will crash and burn. Maybe one day I will become brave and just go for it!



So, this is me.  For half-marathons at least, my last several have left me feeling like I had more in me.  I'm trying to be brave!



FFigawi said:


> You know my thoughts on this.  You already have a decent PoT race, so why not use this as a freebie and go for broke? It's not very often we get the chance to race with nothing on the line. I say go for broke and see what you can do when your mind is free of the natural tendency to hold back.



Yes, you are the one who put this whole "go for it" worm in my brain.  



baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: Most races where I have attempted to PR, I have crashed and burned. I  became obsessed with what my pace was every mile and would ultimately get gassed. The half marathon that I had my PR, I ran blind-ish. I only allowed myself to look at my watch at the halfway point and once I got to mile 13. I have seen a lot of improvement in my running once I switched to a run by effort approach.



My current PR was also blind-ish.  I was running with another strong runner and had a vague goal in mind to try for a PR, but also just decided I'd run with what felt comfortable.  I looked very little at pace until about mile 9ish when my running buddy was starting to outpace me and I let her leave me behind.  Finally about mile 10, I looked at my watch and was shocked to see I was on pace for a solid PR, which helped me push through the final 3 miles.  I gained 6 minutes on my old HM PR on that race.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I am usually more in the "finishing is winning" camp than the "go for broke" camp, so I don't have a lot to say about strategies. But if I did have an opinion, it would be that @ZellyB should go for it this weekend.


----------



## FFigawi

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: _Always_ a measured, calculated approach, right down to the pace band on my wrist dictating at what time I should hit every mile marker. But that's only because I only run races for time to get PoT for Disney races - outside of that I don't make time goals.



I'd argue your approach is calculated but not measured in the sense that you're being cautious. Mine is very similar when I race for time. I know what goal pace I've trained for, and I run at that pace from the start. I find this easier than intentionally starting slow and gradually increasing along the way. Besides, with the congestion after the start of most marathons, it's hard to hit your goal pace in the first mile or two anyway, giving you natural pace build. I believe a marathon when racing should go like this:

Miles 1-13 - should feel easy. If they don't, you'll never make the PR.
Miles 14-18 - the work begins and you need to concentrate more.
Miles 18-22 - these miles hurt. Full concentration required.
Miles 23-26 - the suffering is real. Time to give it all you have and hang on until the finish.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:
I think it is all about setting a plan.  And that plan can be a lot of different things from a mile by mile itinerary to simply "I am going to throw down" and taking off.  But I think what ever the plan is it is critical that you have done the work.  

If you have done the work then go for it; whatever it is!  I think we are capable of far more than we know!  And if you miscalculate and a race comes apart it is simply a learning opportunity.  Given this, I have learned a lot!  

@LSUlakes can you make the following changes for me:

- I am deferring the Grand Rapids Marathon to 2018, currently set for  10/17.

- I am setting a time goal for my 50k this weekend at Thru The Leaves for 6:30 instead of finish.

- I am adding: Bad Apple 12 Hour Race, 10/28, goal 58 miles

- I am adding Arctic Frog 50k, 12/2, goal 6:20

And lastly, go get it @DopeyBadger!!!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD:
> I think it is all about setting a plan.  And that plan can be a lot of different things from a mile by mile itinerary to simply "I am going to throw down" and taking off.  But I think what ever the plan is it is critical that you have done the work.
> 
> If you have done the work then go for it; whatever it is!  I think we are capable of far more than we know!  And if you miscalculate and a race comes apart it is simply a learning opportunity.  Given this, I have learned a lot!
> 
> @LSUlakes can you make the following changes for me:
> 
> - I am deferring the Grand Rapids Marathon to 2018, currently set for  10/17.
> 
> - I am setting a time goal for my 50k this weekend at Thru The Leaves for 6:30 instead of finish.
> 
> - I am adding: Bad Apple 12 Hour Race, 10/28, goal 58 miles
> 
> - I am adding Arctic Frog 50k, 12/2, goal 6:20
> 
> And lastly, go get it @DopeyBadger!!!!



Same to you.  That 50k doesn't stand a chance against you!


----------



## FFigawi

Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD:
> I think it is all about setting a plan.  And that plan can be a lot of different things from a mile by mile itinerary to simply "I am going to throw down" and taking off.  *But I think what ever the plan is it is critical that you have done the work.*
> 
> *If you have done the work then go for it; whatever it is!*  I think we are capable of far more than we know!  And if you miscalculate and a race comes apart it is simply a learning opportunity.  Given this, I have learned a lot!



Great points! "Trust your training" is something we all need to do more consistently.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@ZellyB I always "go for broke" in my races. Sometimes it works-mostly with the 10K (or 10 Mile distance). I have to admit that with the Half and Full, it has rarely paid off. I've had incredible first halves of both of those distances but then lost steam in the end.

I have to say I agree with what both @roxymama and @FFigawi have already said on this topic, excellent words of wisdom.


----------



## michigandergirl

JClimacus said:


> The marathon is *definitely* the wrong race to try a risky approach.



Totally agree. I am overly cautious in that regard. Marathons are beasts!!


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: Most races where I have attempted to PR, I have crashed and burned. I  became obsessed with what my pace was every mile and would ultimately get gassed. The half marathon that I had my PR, I ran blind-ish. I only allowed myself to look at my watch at the halfway point and once I got to mile 13. I have seen a lot of improvement in my running once I switched to a run by effort approach.



It's interesting to see how things vary from person to person. My tendency during runs or races is to settle into a comfortable pace in the absence of pacing feedback. That's inevitably below my goal pacing for the race if any type of PR is involved. 

I thrive on the feedback that I get from my auto-laps, which allow me to make on the fly pacing adjustments. I also gain a sense of security that if I slow unconsciously, that auto-lap info won't let me lose too much time before the next adjustment. I can also compare my perceived effort over multiple lap segments to tell me whether it's going to be my day or not, too.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Keels said:


> That's awesome, @PrincessMickey!! I'm glad that you guys will have this amazing bonding experience!
> 
> For fundraising, if you need ideas - I've had great success with hosting "parties" ... Happy Hours or brunches, even a tailgate for a baseball game. It's pretty simple - I provide the food and drink (and sometimes a craft or a group game like Keno), and people pay $10-20 per person to come over for a couple hours.
> 
> I also like to bake - so with fall fundraisers and festivals coming up, I've been doing a lot of bake sale baking for friends so they don't have to - you'd be surprised how much $$ people will throw for fancy-looking donated baked goods that they didn't have to make themselves!



Thanks for the ideas!!!


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD I don’t race much but last half in May I went out waaaaay too fast - first KM was 4:20 and I was targeting somewhere around the 5s. It was downhills lol which helped but then my second KM was also faster than planned and was slightly uphill. I kind of just went with it from there and while none of the other KMs were as fast I still finished in 1:40, 5 mins faster than goal.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Have you ever run a race at night or late afternoon? How does your approach to race day vary from the normal early morning race plan? Which do you prefer and why?

ATTQOTD: I have run one true night race that started at 9 PM. I have done a few afternoon runs. One type is a summer series of races at a distance of two miles and the other is a 5k called the Twilight Classic at the end of summer. For these races there isnt much I did different other than trying to stay off my feet and eat a easy lunch. I have to say I prefer the early morning races as it seems to be easier on the schedule. The night race was a lot fun and a trail run.


----------



## LSUlakes

This weekend and the first part of next week we have the following folks with races coming up!

30 - @cadek  - Worlds End Fall Classic Trail Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
30 - @Dis5150  - Heart & sole Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

*October*
01 - @DopeyBadger  - Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
01 - @pixarmom  - Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon (NG / N/A)
01 - @Baloo in MI - Thru the Leaves 50k (6:30:00 / N/A)
01 - @Dopeyintraining  - Royal Borough of Kingston Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
01 - @ZellyB  - Mo' Cowbell Half Marathon (2:15:xx / N/A)
01 - @JulieODC  - Ocean Road 10k (59:59 / N/A)
01 - @JClimacus  - Wineglass Marathon (3:40:00 / N/A)
02 - @bevcgg  - Disneyland Double Dare (Fun / N/A)
02 - @LSUfan4444  - Rev 3 Punta Cana 70.3 (NG / N/A)
03 - @Flossbolna  - Nuremberg City Run 6k (42:35 / N/A)

Best of luck to everyone with your upcoming race! We have a solid slate of races to end this month and start of October strong. @LSUfan4444 I am not sure if your race is still taking place with the recent storm activity. To be honest I am not sure if that location has been affected. Either way safe travels if the race is still on. If anyone has changes that need to be made or would like to add a race for this weekend or any other time, let me know and I'll make the add.

I would also like to give an additional shout out to @DopeyBadger for his upcoming BQ attempt! I think I can say from all of us we are cheering you on and thank you for all the help you provide for so many on this thread! 

We look forward to hearing how everyones races went over the weekend!


----------



## KingLlama

Been a while....but I'm looking for some feedback.

I ran my first 5K over the summer. Running my first 10K in mid-November. And I'd love to aim for my first half this Spring.

So my question is this....if I eventually want to run a Disney half, should I have any hesitation about making Dark Side my first half? Or, considering the cost, travel, etc., should I run a local half first, and do a Disney race down the road?

Haven't been to WDW in about three years, so I'm kind of itching to get back. But I also want to make sure that my first half is a good experience, so maybe adding it to a WDW trip would be too much, and I should run a local one first.

Thanks for your feedback....


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I ran the last - shortened- night Wine & Dine Half (Quarter) Marathon. I decided before the race started that I did not like night races - even before we knew it was delayed. The whole getting up at a normal time (because I can only sleep so long), then trying to figure out how to eat all day, and then being tired before the race was even supposed to start at 10pm - helped me realize this.
I have ran a few evening 8ks and one 5k, but those races I wasn't really running for time. Also, the latest they started was 8:11pm, so not too late that I was already tired, and I pretty much did my usual thing throughout the day. 

I prefer early morning races and runs, so I am the most rested and ready to go.


----------



## MissLiss279

KingLlama said:


> Been a while....but I'm looking for some feedback.
> 
> I ran my first 5K over the summer. Running my first 10K in mid-November. And I'd love to aim for my first half this Spring.
> 
> So my question is this....if I eventually want to run a Disney half, should I have any hesitation about making Dark Side my first half? Or, considering the cost, travel, etc., should I run a local half first, and do a Disney race down the road?
> 
> Haven't been to WDW in about three years, so I'm kind of itching to get back. But I also want to make sure that my first half is a good experience, so maybe adding it to a WDW trip would be too much, and I should run a local one first.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback....


I think Dark Side would be a good first half. BUT  - know that when this race occurs it has been pretty warm and humid. Know going into this race that it will just be about finishing, and not necessarily about running your best time. Run knowing that you want to enjoy the experience and take in the atmosphere. I really enjoy this race, and plan to run it again next April.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever run a race at night or late afternoon? How does your approach to race day vary from the normal early morning race plan? Which do you prefer and why?


Nope. I wouldn't be opposed to a night race. I would probably get more sleep if I ran a night race.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever run a race at night or late afternoon? How does your approach to race day vary from the normal early morning race plan? Which do you prefer and why?


I have one evening race that I do each year, it is a 5k and usually starts at about 7:30 and it is mid week. I don't really do much as far as prep as I normally don't worry about food and stuff before a 5k, but I have to get a lot of hydration in (mid summer race, always hotter than hot that day too) and think about when to have a meal before the race, not too close to it but not too early either. I usually do my training in the evening so not a huge stretch for me to run late during the week. I will say I still prefer morning races though, I seem to have my head in it better for some reason.


----------



## JulieODC

I'm usually in the "just finish" camp, and tend to be scared to go for broke. Such a good question though, since I have a 10k on Saturday that I wanted to pR. But my training has been not great, and with the heat I don't have a good sense of where my pace will be on a 60 degree day. I honestly don't think I'll PR, but if I do, my pace needs to be 9:39/mile - so my plan is to start a little slower than that and pick up from there depending on how I'm feeling.

I've never done a night race!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

KingLlama said:


> So my question is this....if I eventually want to run a Disney half, should I have any hesitation about making Dark Side my first half? Or, considering the cost, travel, etc., should I run a local half first, and do a Disney race down the road?


My first half was Princess in 2015 and it was the best thing ever, no regrets at all making that my first half. It was something very special to me to hit that 13.1 miles for the first time in my favorite place! I trained up to 12.5 miles before the race because I wanted to hit that milestone at Disney and totally worth it in the end. I wouldn't hesitate making it your first half if that is what you want to do!


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd: never done a night race.  I wonder if it'd suit me well since I do 90% of my training at night?



KingLlama said:


> Been a while....but I'm looking for some feedback.
> 
> I ran my first 5K over the summer. Running my first 10K in mid-November. And I'd love to aim for my first half this Spring.
> 
> So my question is this....if I eventually want to run a Disney half, should I have any hesitation about making Dark Side my first half? Or, considering the cost, travel, etc., should I run a local half first, and do a Disney race down the road?
> 
> Haven't been to WDW in about three years, so I'm kind of itching to get back. But I also want to make sure that my first half is a good experience, so maybe adding it to a WDW trip would be too much, and I should run a local one first.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback....



WDW Dark Side would be an awesome first half!  My first was at a different disney race and all the atmosphere around disney made it feel extra special.  Plus it was a good excuse for a little vacation too 
I'd focus on just enjoying the race scenery and getting some character pictures and crossing that finish line.  It is magical


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever run a race at night or late afternoon? How does your approach to race day vary from the normal early morning race plan? Which do you prefer and why?



I haven't, but I would love to do one as I am an evening runner. I am missing RNR Vegas (a night race) by <1 day this year, so I wish I would have realized that before I booked everything! Boo.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: I have never run a night race, but Rock n Roll Las Vegas has always intrigued me...


----------



## Cabo_bum

ATTQOTD:

I do Rock n Roll Vegas every year and it is a blast. Begins at 4:30 so you can sleep in and even partake the night before. Both full and half are offered ~ and it's a completely flat course - never too hot and never any humidity. I hear the full has too many turns but the half is a great easy run down the strip under the lights


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: We have four local 5ks that are night races, and I absolutely love them. I run at night anyway (not a morning person), so it works very well for me. One is actually a midnight run and it is such a fun experience. I will say that morning races, especially Disney, sometimes pass in a blur for me because I am not normally awake, which actually may help me with it comes to time. I was going to do a night half in Atlanta in August, but it did not fit with my training schedule. I'd love to do it next year and Rock n Roll Vegas! 

PS. Cheering on all the runners this weekend, but especially @DopeyBadger!!


----------



## LSUlakes

KingLlama said:


> Been a while....but I'm looking for some feedback.
> 
> I ran my first 5K over the summer. Running my first 10K in mid-November. And I'd love to aim for my first half this Spring.
> 
> So my question is this....if I eventually want to run a Disney half, should I have any hesitation about making Dark Side my first half? Or, considering the cost, travel, etc., should I run a local half first, and do a Disney race down the road?
> 
> Haven't been to WDW in about three years, so I'm kind of itching to get back. But I also want to make sure that my first half is a good experience, so maybe adding it to a WDW trip would be too much, and I should run a local one first.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback....



I think WDW would be a great choice for the first time running the distance. Races at WDW are just different in vibe and a lot more positive. The only down side to the spring run is the weather as other have mentioned. So if you last month of training is in temps 30-50 and you get to WDW with the low at 70, the run will be a little more difficult. I would just slow down my pace and you should be fine. Best of luck!



Cabo_bum said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> I do Rock n Roll Vegas every year and it is a blast. Begins at 4:30 so you can sleep in and even partake the night before. Both full and half are offered ~ and it's a completely flat course - never too hot and never any humidity. I hear the full has too many turns but the half is a great easy run down the strip under the lights



That race has been on my list of maybe to do's one day. I've been to Vegas once before, and I enjoyed myself but just dont have the itch to return yet. I find myself wanting to go back to WDW or a cool new place to run a race at. The idea of running down the strip seems like a lot of fun though. Maybe one day I will do it and I'll be sure to get your advice about the race.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I did the (last? second to the last?) 2013 Tower of Terror 10-miler, a great Disney race which sadly is no more.  It started at 10PM and was a great experience.  As for race prep, I was running with family and my only goal was to finish, so I did nothing special that day.  In fact, I was in the middle of marathon training for my first BQ attempt, so I got up early that morning to run my Saturday 10 miler, with the idea that the ToT 10 Miler that evening would count as my Sunday run.  Fortunately, both runs called for easy pace!



KingLlama said:


> So my question is this....if I eventually want to run a Disney half, should I have any hesitation about making Dark Side my first half? Or, considering the cost, travel, etc., should I run a local half first, and do a Disney race down the road?
> 
> Haven't been to WDW in about three years, so I'm kind of itching to get back. But I also want to make sure that my first half is a good experience, so maybe adding it to a WDW trip would be too much, and I should run a local one first.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback....



I suppose it depends on what your expectations are for your first half.  I ran the first Dark Side in 2016, and it was definitely a fun event - lots of Star Wars photo ops, good on-course entertainment, and a fun atmosphere thanks to the high spirits of the RunDisney runners' community.  As others have said, it was also hot and humid, and course was very crowded at points.  It's unlikely your finishing time will be that great, but if that's not a major goal, then the Dark Side would be an excellent first half marathon.  Good luck!


----------



## KingLlama

Thanks everyone. My finishing time means absolutely zero to me. My finishing goals are two-fold: 1) Finish upright, and 2)Finish before they clear the course.

Maybe the "distractions" of running at WDW, seeing characters, etc., will help me deal with the strain of running my first 13.1.

Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I did the quarter W&D also and it was my only night race. But at the time I had only done a local 10k in my racing career so I did not have much to compare it to. And it was such a messed up race I don't think I truly have an idea how a night race should really go. After "strategically fueling and hydrating" to prepare for the race we ended up sitting around for hours, then the race was shortened. In all honesty it was a miserable experience. We do have a local 5k called the Dam Night Run (that was rained out the one time I registered for it) that I hope to actually race in the future.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend and the first part of next week we have the following folks with races coming up!
> 
> 30 - @cadek  - Worlds End Fall Classic Trail Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 30 - @Dis5150  - Heart & sole Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> *October*
> 01 - @DopeyBadger  - Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
> 01 - @pixarmom  - Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 01 - @Baloo in MI - Thru the Leaves 50k (6:30:00 / N/A)
> 01 - @Dopeyintraining  - Royal Borough of Kingston Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 01 - @ZellyB  - Mo' Cowbell Half Marathon (2:15:xx / N/A)
> 01 - @JulieODC  - Ocean Road 10k (59:59 / N/A)
> 01 - @JClimacus  - Wineglass Marathon (3:40:00 / N/A)
> 02 - @bevcgg  - Disneyland Double Dare (Fun / N/A)
> 02 - @LSUfan4444  - Rev 3 Punta Cana 70.3 (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @Flossbolna  - Nuremberg City Run 6k (42:35 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone with your upcoming race! We have a solid slate of races to end this month and start of October strong. @LSUfan4444 I am not sure if your race is still taking place with the recent storm activity. To be honest I am not sure if that location has been affected. Either way safe travels if the race is still on. If anyone has changes that need to be made or would like to add a race for this weekend or any other time, let me know and I'll make the add.
> 
> I would also like to give an additional shout out to @DopeyBadger for his upcoming BQ attempt! I think I can say from all of us we are cheering you on and thank you for all the help you provide for so many on this thread!
> 
> We look forward to hearing how everyones races went over the weekend!



Thanks @LSUlakes!  I'll admit as I was walking to the car last night after work I got teared up.  Not because I was scared or nervous about the race, but happy.  I thought back to where I was in January 2012 weighing about 100 pounds more than now and unable to do much of anything resembling exercise.  How the beginning of running was not because I wanted to but merely a means to an end to lose weight.  I set three goals no long after I started running in July 2012.  

1) Run a marathon.  
2) Finish a marathon in less than 4 hours.  
3) BQ.

I knew the first two were achievable.  But I never thought the third one would even be possible for someone like me who could barely run 10-12 min/mile let alone ever a single 6:52 min/mile in their life.  But here I stand roughly 1922 days later on the precipice of that very goal.  I know that this is my first attempt at it and I'll do the best I can on Sunday.  So merely being in this position brings me great joy and a sense of pride.

I wish everyone else racing this weekend the best of luck and you will be in my thoughts as I'm out there on the course.  Enjoy that victory lap everyone!


----------



## GollyGadget

KingLlama said:


> Thanks everyone. My finishing time means absolutely zero to me. My finishing goals are two-fold: 1) Finish upright, and 2)Finish before they clear the course.
> 
> Maybe the "distractions" of running at WDW, seeing characters, etc., will help me deal with the strain of running my first 13.1.
> 
> Appreciate the feedback!



Based on your goals, I think a Disney race would be perfect. Disney really celebrates all abilities better than any local race I've run. If you were running for time, it might make more sense to run a different race. As for running for a good experience, I'm not sure there is a better place than Disney, weather dependent...


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Another one here who did the last half (quarter) W&D.  It's the only true "night" race that I've run.  My approach to that one was all screwed up because it was at Disney.   I went to a park in the morning and had been on my feet too much the previous 2 days as well.  I didn't have any fueling problems though... I ate breakfast for dinner same as I would eat before a morning race... oatmeal with peanut butter, part of a bagel, and a banana.

I do run a couple of other local races that are evening races... an 8K that always starts at 5:00 in mid-September and a 10K that always starts at 6:00 in mid-August. And always on a Thursday just to maximize the out of the ordinary-ness!  We don't have a lot of 10K's around here, nevermind mid-week evening ones.  I don't really do anything special for those, just try and hydrate during the day and eat some oatmeal and banana before.


----------



## ZellyB

MissLiss279 said:


> ATTQOTD: I ran the last - shortened- night Wine & Dine Half (Quarter) Marathon. I decided before the race started that I did not like night races - even before we knew it was delayed. The whole getting up at a normal time (because I can only sleep so long), then trying to figure out how to eat all day, and then being tired before the race was even supposed to start at 10pm - helped me realize this.
> I have ran a few evening 8ks and one 5k, but those races I wasn't really running for time. Also, the latest they started was 8:11pm, so not too late that I was already tired, and I pretty much did my usual thing throughout the day.
> 
> I prefer early morning races and runs, so I am the most rested and ready to go.



Ditto all of this!


----------



## kywyldcat03

@DopeyBadger So happy for you!  You are an inspiration to all of us 10-12 min/mi runners and we all appreciate what you do!


----------



## ejcraft

KingLlama said:


> Been a while....but I'm looking for some feedback.
> 
> I ran my first 5K over the summer. Running my first 10K in mid-November. And I'd love to aim for my first half this Spring.
> 
> So my question is this....if I eventually want to run a Disney half, should I have any hesitation about making Dark Side my first half? Or, considering the cost, travel, etc., should I run a local half first, and do a Disney race down the road?
> 
> Haven't been to WDW in about three years, so I'm kind of itching to get back. But I also want to make sure that my first half is a good experience, so maybe adding it to a WDW trip would be too much, and I should run a local one first.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback....




my thoughts on this are, Dark side was my first half, yes it was hot, but I ran with my son and we kept it comfortable pace wise, and finished it.  Me, I do not like running, but have friends who were always doing the RunDisney races, and I liked their medals, so when my sister said sure she would run a 10K at Disney we went ahead and signed up for Tinkerbell in DL with my daughter, enjoyed it enough that we then signed up for Wine and Dine 10K with yet a different daughter, survived that and decided we wanted the coast to coast medal, so pushed it to the half at Dark side, which I then ran with my son as my sister broke her femur.  with rumors of CTC going away, I jumped on the Avengers 1/2 in November by myself, as the sister has not recuperated enough to run with me. So I say go for it, to me I will never run a half anywhere but Disney, because it's not about how fast for me it was just about finishing and getting the medal, and the characters on the course.


----------



## PrincessV

FFigawi said:


> I know what goal pace I've trained for, and I run at that pace from the start. I find this easier than intentionally starting slow and gradually increasing along the way. Besides, with the congestion after the start of most marathons, it's hard to hit your goal pace in the first mile or two anyway, giving you natural pace build.


I'm naturally a slow starter, fast finisher - which has always been an issue with racing for time. So when I plot out my mile paces, it's firstly to force myself into a slightly faster pace than I'd naturally run the first few miles, and secondly because I absolutely cannot run and do math at the same time, so having a visual on my wrist is key.  I _know_ I can churn out negative splits on the back half, so if I can speed up just a little in the first half, I'm golden. But I still hate racing for time and I'm not planning to do so again any time soon lol!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever run a race at night or late afternoon? How does your approach to race day vary from the normal early morning race plan? Which do you prefer and why?


ATTQOTD: Yep, I ran all years of TOT, a couple years of the Everest Challenge, and the two ill-fated final years of W&D as a night race. I'm not a fan of the night race and swore them off after W&D 2015... and then they made W&D a morning race and all was well.  My night race approach was: try to sleep in and fail, eat a normal breakfast and go do something for an hour or two, eat a bigger-than-usual lunch, take a long nap, eat a light dinner (chicken noodle soup was _perfect!_), head to the race, have a Clif or granola bar an hour before the start. All of that was fine, but with the night races starting soooo late, I was ready for bed when we started, which just wasn't very fun for me. I've always said a night race starting around 7pm would be my idea of perfection!



KingLlama said:


> So my question is this....if I eventually want to run a Disney half, should I have any hesitation about making Dark Side my first half? Or, considering the cost, travel, etc., should I run a local half first, and do a Disney race down the road?





KingLlama said:


> Thanks everyone. My finishing time means absolutely zero to me. My finishing goals are two-fold: 1) Finish upright, and 2)Finish before they clear the course.
> 
> Maybe the "distractions" of running at WDW, seeing characters, etc., will help me deal with the strain of running my first 13.1.


Absolutely, given your intentions I think Dark Side would be a great first half! I'd say otherwise if you were wanting to chase a time goal, because WDW races can be difficult for that in general, and it _will_ be very hot and humid. I'll admit to being a SW geek, so I'm biased, but I really do love the Dark Side races!


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever run a race at night or late afternoon? How does your approach to race day vary from the normal early morning race plan? Which do you prefer and why?


Yes. To the surprise of no one it was a Run the Vineyards race. The main difference is it was a Tuesday night in July and it was HOT!!! I wasn't going for any specific goals and it was a 5k so my main race plan was not to drink wine pre-race. It was a plan many other runners seemed to fail to complete and a few got sick on the course because of the combination of running + wine + heat. I run in the afternoon all except for the summer so for me I think I would enjoy doing a race under those conditions BUT that I would need to do a few before I figured out a true race strategy.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I have never run a night time race and I am honestly not sure if I would like them or not. I am a morning person so I would rather get the race over with in the morning instead of waiting till the evening. I don't even like to stay up late so I would certainly be on the struggle bus for races that started late at night. Totally willing to try an evening race but I would want it to be a shorter distance to see how I handle it.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Yesterday's QOTD: I'm not much of a strategy person yet, too little race experience. I suppose that puts me in the "finish is winning" camp, too. 

Today's QOTD: Yeah, Suds n' Soles is a night race (5k). I like it because it's a 5k that ends with a beer festival at a time that I would actually want to be drinking a beer (vs a morning race with a beer tent - looking at you, RnR). In terms of whether I like them or not... depends... is there a beer festival at the end? Otherwise, not so much - I don't like having to watch the timing of what I eat/do all day long. And this last time, I was going for a (successful) PR, so I was nervous all day. 



kywyldcat03 said:


> @DopeyBadger So happy for you!  You are an inspiration to all of us 10-12 min/mi runners and we all appreciate what you do!



My sentiments exactly. GOOD LUCK @DopeyBadger!!!


----------



## Disney at Heart

ATTQOTD: Night races: Midnight Flight 5k/10k, 2013 Tower of Terror, 2014 Wine and Dine half (Splash and Dash), 2015 Wine and Dine (half of a half). I loved all except the half of a half because of the lightning storm, the delay, and the humidity. By the time it was over, I was glad the course was cut short! All the others were great. I always just do a normal day for night races except I try to get off my feet and rest for a couple of hours in the afternoon and I eat a light "dinner" around 4:30 to be sure it has some time to digest before a 10:00 pm race start. But then, I can eat anything!

@KingLlama ToT in 2013 was my first 10 miler and first Disney race, so it was magical! I think you will have a grand time at Dark Side!

@DopeyBadger Best thoughts for your BQ! I will be stalking eagerly to hear that you've done it!

Also, best wishes to all racers this weekend. DH is doing the Stump Jump near Chattanooga, so I get to run the River Walk for my 16 mile training run. Out and back, but not my normal area, so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## jennamfeo

KingLlama said:


> So my question is this....if I eventually want to run a Disney half, should I have any hesitation about making Dark Side my first half? Or, considering the cost, travel, etc., should I run a local half first, and do a Disney race down the road?



My first half was at Disneyland, and on top of that I decided to do the Dumbo Double Dare, AND on top of that it meant that I had to train during the summer in Las Vegas. (Spoiler Alert: I did not train properly.) I ended up still running both of the events, of course, but the farthest I had ran while training was 5 miles. So the 10k was the farthest I had ran ever before doing the Half the next day. I ran the whole 10k, but walked a lot of the Half. No regrets though. I didn't get injured and I had SO much fun.


----------



## jennamfeo

Cabo_bum said:


> I do Rock n Roll Vegas every year and it is a blast. Begins at 4:30 so you can sleep in and even partake the night before. Both full and half are offered ~ and it's a completely flat course - never too hot and never any humidity. I hear the full has too many turns but the half is a great easy run down the strip under the lights



I lived in Vegas for 4 years and NEVER did a RNR. It's on my list next year for sure!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I'm a morning person and don't like evening/night races. I've done 3 afternoon/evening 5Ks that turned out OK (AG awards in all 3. Small races!).

Two of them were part of my 5 5K weekend: Friday evening, 2 Saturday morning, 1 Sunday morning, 1 Sunday afternoon.

I prepared for the 2nd race of the day by eating pizza and drinking beer after the first race of the day.


----------



## Capang

@LSUlakes can I add a race? A Christmas Story Run 5k 12/2/17
I don't really have a goal other than to finish and not chicken out.
I started running again a few months ago and I haven't run since college. We can just say it's been a little while...I forgot how much I loved running and I have been following along on this thread since the summer. I figured I would finally speak up and say hello when I was officially signed up for a race. So hello!


----------



## ZellyB

Capang said:


> @LSUlakes can I add a race? A Christmas Story Run 5k 12/2/17
> I don't really have a goal other than to finish and not chicken out.
> I started running again a few months ago and I haven't run since college. We can just say it's been a little while...I forgot how much I loved running and I have been following along on this thread since the summer. I figured I would finally speak up and say hello when I was officially signed up for a race. So hello!



Welcome to the thread!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I hate running at night.  I like being in bed by 10pm!


----------



## BikeFan

DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks @LSUlakes!  I'll admit as I was walking to the car last night after work I got teared up.  Not because I was scared or nervous about the race, but happy.  I thought back to where I was in January 2012 weighing about 100 pounds more than now and unable to do much of anything resembling exercise.  How the beginning of running was not because I wanted to but merely a means to an end to lose weight.  I set three goals no long after I started running in July 2012.
> 
> 1) Run a marathon.
> 2) Finish a marathon in less than 4 hours.
> 3) BQ.
> 
> I knew the first two were achievable.  But I never thought the third one would even be possible for someone like me who could barely run 10-12 min/mile let alone ever a single 6:52 min/mile in their life.  But here I stand roughly 1922 days later on the precipice of that very goal.  I know that this is my first attempt at it and I'll do the best I can on Sunday.  So merely being in this position brings me great joy and a sense of pride.
> 
> I wish everyone else racing this weekend the best of luck and you will be in my thoughts as I'm out there on the course.  Enjoy that victory lap everyone!



It's been an amazing and inspirational journey for sure!  Congratulations not just on making huge changes in your own life, but also in the lives of those others who you've coached, inspired,  and encouraged.  Regardless of what happens this weekend, you've already 'won' in all the ways that really matter.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## LSUlakes

Capang said:


> @LSUlakes can I add a race? A Christmas Story Run 5k 12/2/17
> I don't really have a goal other than to finish and not chicken out.
> I started running again a few months ago and I haven't run since college. We can just say it's been a little while...I forgot how much I loved running and I have been following along on this thread since the summer. I figured I would finally speak up and say hello when I was officially signed up for a race. So hello!



Welcome to the thread! Getting started is the hard part, and as you likely know, once you make it part of your routine and start building up your fitness it becomes even more enjoyable! I'll add your race to the list. Best of luck!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *For todays topic I want to discuss sports in general. It seems we have controversy in sports these days. From the protest in the NFL, HGH in various different sports, and the current FBI investigation into college sports. Basketball seems to be the focus of the investigation currently, but who knows how far this thing will go. So, for todays question I wanted to ask a few questions and get yalls thoughts on. Which sport do you think will take the biggest hit as far as national viewership goes? Which sport do you think is the most corrupt? Which sport do you think runs the cleanest organization? Your answers can include both college and pro programs.

ATTQOTD: For the first question, I think the NFL is losing the most viewers. Even with whats developing with the FBI case, I believe people will still watch the college sports. For the second question I think that college football is likely more corrupt than basketball. My answer to the final question would be the PGA. I wish it was running, but it has far more issues than golf. That may be because drug test arent performed on golfers though. 

I know todays question has the potential to open a can of worms about politics. I ask that we try to keep them out of the conversation regardless of which side you may be on.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD I shouldn't even really speak on this because I didn't read up on what happened with Pitino, but college athletes should be paid. They make so much money for other people and it's a struggle for many of them to afford to live at college, buy books etc. I don't understand the logic anymore. Olympians can be paid, the idea that money somehow corrupts the sport seems so outdated.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I agree that the NFL will take the biggest hit. I don't follow college ball at all but have seen some of the headlines and think it is just sad. Don't really know what the answer is though. I think out of the major sports MLB is the cleanest. A few PED cases seems like a minor thing compared to the stuff going on everywhere else.


----------



## Miranda

SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD I shouldn't even really speak on this because I didn't read up on what happened with Pitino, but college athletes should be paid. They make so much money for other people and it's a struggle for many of them to afford to live at college, buy books etc. I don't understand the logic anymore. Olympians can be paid, the idea that money somehow corrupts the sport seems so outdated.


I don't agree with that.  When you allow colleges and universities to start paying people to play, you lose any semblance of a level playing field.  The teams that can afford to buy all the top talent will be pretty much guaranteed to win all the time.  And yes, that's already happening under the table to some extent but if they were allowed to do it out in the open it would be even worse.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: I think the NFL will take the biggest hit, but a lot of that is because other professional sports already took their hits due to strikes/lockouts and other events in the past (NBA, NHL, and Baseball), while the NFL has been on a continual upswing.  Their viewership was already flattening, this will hasten the problems.  Most corrupt still seems to be cycling. The cleanest is hard to say, but maybe alpine skiing/snowboarding?  In the professional US sports, MLS seems to be staying away from widespread controversy (although they have their share of positive drug tests, and international soccer is really corrupt).


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I agree that the NFL will take the biggest hit. I personally don't watch it anyway, because SEC football is my main concern. That being said, I also agree that college football is probably the most corrupt. Most college football players (at least at Auburn) are on scholarship anyway, so their room, books and tuition are paid for so I also don't think they need additional compensation. As far as the cleanest, I'd say golf or maybe tennis. I don't recall seeing a lot of headlines about either of those.


----------



## SheHulk

Miranda said:


> I don't agree with that.  When you allow colleges and universities to start paying people to play, you lose any semblance of a level playing field.  The teams that can afford to buy all the top talent will be pretty much guaranteed to win all the time.  And yes, that's already happening under the table to some extent but if they were allowed to do it out in the open it would be even worse.


But coaches and other personnel get paid so much. Isn't the playing field uneven now because of that? You can have a set stipend that isn't huge and the same for everyone but it seems like even good kids under dire straits would be tempted to take money when they know it's wrong. You have stories of athletes that can barely feed themselves. Maybe that's an exaggeration but to say that money doesn't play a role as it is, I don't believe that.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I am not really an NFL fan, but I have a hard time believing that if "my team" was playing in any sport, that I wouldn't watch. But then again, people seem to be much more passionate (on both sides) about the current situation than I am. I have my opinion, but it's not strong enough to shout it from the rooftops (or in CAPS on social media ha). 

As far as most corrupt, I think college football is huge (which is probably why my Huskers are struggling this year... too honest  ), but because of the "1 & done" rule, I think the focus on turning pro is much more prevalent in college basketball and, therefore, the money that comes with it. The best HS basketball players are focused on turning pro asap, but the best college football players don't always have the same success in pros, nor are they ready after just 1 year. If 2 things are both corrupt, is one really better than the other though? No. 

I am a purist in thinking that college athletes should not be paid, but I know that leads to this corruption. I have no solution. 

Purest sport? Golf. Being bigger, faster, stronger isn't AS important, as pure skill so I think it lessens the ped usage.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - Football and Baseball can take just about anything. Americans love the sports. They don't really lose viewers - the viewers just switch to a different way of viewing the games.

As for the current FBI thing - we have known that basketball sponsorships were very, very dirty for decades. They limited the amount of time that high school coaches could work with players in the summer, which led to the development leagues. Those leagues are run by the companies that will eventually sponsor these players once they are in the NBA. So you throw the players together with all of this $$$ and expect them to remain clean? Yeah, that was never going to happen and we all knew it.

The FBI case is about steering players to sponsors and investment firms before they reach the NBA. Generally this is legal in America and it happens pretty openly. What makes this borderline illegal is the fact that these guys were steered without making their payment for steering transparent. In at least one case listed in the complaint the person actually said that he was not being compensated by the investment company when the sole purpose of the steering visit was the payment already made to him by that company.

As for the sport itself - I am not sure how this makes the sports themselves dirty. As long as players are not cheating or throwing games, how is the sport's integrity harmed?


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD - I honestly don't think the NFL will take a hit at all. I think the people that say they are going to "protest" will still watch their teams play on Sundays or whatever because we are creatures of habit and in the fall we watch football. I mean, I don't because it's still baseball season. I have no idea what is going on in College Football, can't comment there. I don't think that there are any pure sports. All of these sports involve money and where there is money in large sums there is most likely corruption. 

BUT I do want to know if any baseball fans have anything to add on the fact that there have been SO MANY home runs this year. The home runs this year are going to bypass that of the "roid-phase" by a LOT. Insane. I think it's because these young kids that are now rookies have been pumped full of whatever they are putting in our food that we have been growing up with and it's not being pegged in the drug testing because it's "natural". But I don't know. Maybe they all found a new drug that hasn't been caught in a test yet. 

#SPORTS!!!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I used to follow multiple sports very very very closely and attend many many many professional games of multiple sports.  Then I had a kiddo.  And now I can barely keep up with who is on what team.  I sell a lot of my tickets now (from my season tix) and getting to them is harder and harder the more activities my kiddo is in.  So I wish I could comment more but I can't.  It's hard to keep up.  
The Olympics are coming around the corner and I do tend to immerse myself in those.  I do get annoyed when a big scandal happens and sort of takes over the media (Ryan Lochte incident for example.)  Sometimes I think the media cares more than the people do in certain situations.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

roxymama said:


> I do get annoyed when a big scandal happens and sort of takes over the media (Ryan Lochte incident for example.)  Sometimes I think the media cares more than the people do in certain situations.


Yep - the media feels the need to create drama. I prefer my sports without the drama or politics, so I tend to ignore stuff like that. But there is clearly an audience for that stuff or they would stick to the sports themselves.


----------



## SheHulk

jennamfeo said:


> BUT I do want to know if any baseball fans have anything to add on the fact that there have been SO MANY home runs this year. The home runs this year are going to bypass that of the "roid-phase" by a LOT. Insane. I think it's because these young kids that are now rookies have been pumped full of whatever they are putting in our food that we have been growing up with and it's not being pegged in the drug testing because it's "natural". But I don't know. Maybe they all found a new drug that hasn't been caught in a test yet.
> 
> #SPORTS!!!


I read something that the balls are made differently and are "juiced" whatever that means. I don't know much about baseball though


----------



## run.minnie.miles

BuckeyeBama said:


> Yep - the media feels the need to create drama. I prefer my sports without the drama or politics, so I tend to ignore stuff like that. But there is clearly an audience for that stuff or they would stick to the sports themselves.



^^^^^This. #Amen.

ETA:

While we are on the topic of sports and money... Could we please lessen the commercial brakes in college football. Games are now 4+ hours and that is WAY too long!


----------



## Dis5150

SheHulk said:


> I read something that the balls are made differently and are "juiced" whatever that means. I don't know much about baseball though



@jennamfeo  I read something about the baseballs being made differently also. I don't remember exactly what it said though, just that it created more home runs because it allowed the ball to travel farther. Don't know if there is any truth to it though.


----------



## Dis5150

BuckeyeBama said:


> Yep - the media feels the need to create drama. I prefer my sports without the drama or politics, so I tend to ignore stuff like that. But there is clearly an audience for that stuff or they would stick to the sports themselves.



This for sure! I have started just watching the games from right after kickoff. I just want to watch sports - I don't care about all the "extra stuff" they do with their lives.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For todays topic I want to discuss sports in general. It seems we have controversy in sports these days. From the protest in the NFL, HGH in various different sports, and the current FBI investigation into college sports. Basketball seems to be the focus of the investigation currently, but who knows how far this thing will go. So, for todays question I wanted to ask a few questions and get yalls thoughts on. Which sport do you think will take the biggest hit as far as national viewership goes? Which sport do you think is the most corrupt? Which sport do you think runs the cleanest organization? Your answers can include both college and pro programs.


Well.... 

I think the NFL will take the biggest hit yet won’t affect them too much. As we can’t get political here the NFL issue is very much a poltical issue and is growing on both sides of the issue. I completely understand both sides and will continue to watch the NFL even if select players have beliefs that differ from mine.

As for the NCAA this is a good thing. I have been following the investigation very closely and to be honest Football is likely going to end up being part of it in addition to Basketball. Shoe companies and corruption have become too much a part of the sports in the NCAA. It is not about the sports anymore but about the recruiting and going pro. For many of these players, coaches, and companies involved it’s about making the most money for the player, company, and coaches. In my opinion it was only a matter of time before Rick Pitino was ousted due to behind the scenes things. Somehow he is always involved. This investigation will get the sport of basketball back to how it should be. 

As for HGH and other steroid or performance enhancing drugs, they will always be part of Sports. Athletes think they can sneak around it and gain an edge to be the best or beat the best. It is an issue but I don’t see it ever going away.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For todays topic I want to discuss sports in general. It seems we have controversy in sports these days. From the protest in the NFL, HGH in various different sports, and the current FBI investigation into college sports. Basketball seems to be the focus of the investigation currently, but who knows how far this thing will go. So, for todays question I wanted to ask a few questions and get yalls thoughts on. Which sport do you think will take the biggest hit as far as national viewership goes? Which sport do you think is the most corrupt? Which sport do you think runs the cleanest organization? Your answers can include both college and pro programs.
> 
> ATTQOTD: For the first question, I think the NFL is losing the most viewers. Even with whats developing with the FBI case, I believe people will still watch the college sports. For the second question I think that college football is likely more corrupt than basketball. My answer to the final question would be the PGA. I wish it was running, but it has far more issues than golf. That may be because drug test arent performed on golfers though.
> 
> I know todays question has the potential to open a can of worms about politics. I ask that we try to keep them out of the conversation regardless of which side you may be on.



Like most others, I think the NFL will take the biggest hit. The two sides in that particular issue are so vested emotionally in their respective views that it's hard to see the NFL not suffering for it. College basketball isn't going to be impacted much from the FBI investigation. Players have been getting paid to play for various schools for decades, and most of what the FBI has brought forward doesn't appear to violate any federal law. Sure, the NCAA by-laws forbid such behavior, but it's hard to see what laws have been broken. As far as corruption in sports goes, no one can hold a candle to FIFA, though the IAAF and IOC are not too far behind.


----------



## Keels

When Baylor didn't get the Death Penalty for their on-campus scandal/debacle and related lack of Title IX compliance, I lost all belief that the NCAA really cares about doing the right thing for students and student-athletes. NCAA sports - especially football and hoops - have been dirty for years and years. The only thing I'm remotely surprised about this whole thing is that it's going to end up being the athletic companies (adidas, Nike) that take the fall before some of the heavy-hitting boosters.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> When Baylor didn't get the Death Penalty for their on-campus scandal/debacle and related lack of Title IX compliance, I lost all belief that the NCAA really cares about doing the right thing for students and student-athletes. NCAA sports - especially football and hoops - have been dirty for years and years. The only thing I'm remotely surprised about this whole thing is that it's going to end up being the athletic companies (adidas, Nike) that take the fall before some of the heavy-hitting boosters.



Agreed.  Over here in NC, we've been watching the travesty that UNC has made of NCAA rules and regulations to keep football and basketball players eligible with little or no consequence as a result.  The systemic cheating that has been uncovered has been breathtaking and they've even gone so far as to say in their recent "defenses" that the NCAA has no jurisdiction because the fraudulent courses could be taken by the general student population!


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Agreed.  Over here in NC, we've been watching the travesty that UNC has made of NCAA rules and regulations to keep football and basketball players eligible with little or no consequence as a result.  The systemic cheating that has been uncovered has been breathtaking and they've even gone so far as to say in their recent "defenses" that the NCAA has no jurisdiction because the fraudulent courses could be taken by the general student population!


UNC has to be very happy right now that the spotlight is off of them.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> UNC has to be very happy right now that the spotlight is off of them.


And Ole Miss


----------



## ZellyB

I really don't follow much of anything except the NFL, so can't say a whole lot about anything but that.  I suspect they will take a minor hit in viewership that will likely be short-lived.  It's the drama of the moment that for whatever reason our highly polarized country seems to LOVE to engage in currently.  Mix in the media looking for the next hot story and social media that seems to whip everyone into a frenzy and I'm just really sick of all of it and that's coming from someone who is pretty vested in political matters.  Seriously, EVERYTHING doesn't have to be about politics and taking sides.  I'm mostly just ignoring it all.  It's literally like a 2 minute song before the game begins and doesn't impact my viewing pleasure.  I think for a lot of people there's a lot of posturing and outrage on social media, but not sure that will fully result in people turning off the games.  I actually read recently (although it could have been #fakenews because I didn't fact check) that NFL viewership is up this year.

Anyway, on the other questions, I don't follow college sports at all.  I think cycling is still pretty dirty and have no idea what's a clean sport.  Golf seems reasonable.  Maybe Tennis?


----------



## LSUlakes

Keels said:


> When *Baylor didn't get the Death Penalty* for their on-campus scandal/debacle and related lack of Title IX compliance, I lost all belief that the NCAA really cares about doing the right thing for students and student-athletes. NCAA sports - especially football and hoops - have been dirty for years and years. The only thing I'm remotely surprised about this whole thing is that it's going to end up being the athletic companies (adidas, Nike) that take the fall before some of the heavy-hitting boosters.



I am not sure if this was ever publicly said by the NCAA, but I believe its the general consensus that no school will ever get the death penalty again. SMU will likely be the last big school to ever receive the punishment based on the damage it did to the school. Although that is kind of the point on it... to put the fear of god in athletic departments. I think most schools look at the NCAA is a joke these days and are not really scared of the punishments handed out. Plus they make dumb decisions on things they should not be so hard on, and when something big comes up the punishment is just a slap on the hand.



BuckeyeBama said:


> And Ole Miss



Poor Ole Miss, they went all in and its not looking good. They tried to do the same thing AU did with Cam Newton, but I dont think its going to work for them.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For todays topic I want to discuss sports in general. It seems we have controversy in sports these days. From the protest in the NFL, HGH in various different sports, and the current FBI investigation into college sports. Basketball seems to be the focus of the investigation currently, but who knows how far this thing will go. So, for todays question I wanted to ask a few questions and get yalls thoughts on. Which sport do you think will take the biggest hit as far as national viewership goes? Which sport do you think is the most corrupt? Which sport do you think runs the cleanest organization? Your answers can include both college and pro programs.


Quite frankly, no major sports will take a hit from national viewership as long as Fantasy leagues and legalized and non-legalized gambling are around.  How each fan views that sport is a different story.  These disruptions come and go, with one trumping the other [pun intended].  The ones that get to me are the ones that impact young lives, like the Penn State and Baylor situations to name a couple.  I've been around long enough to see sports evolve through different controversies at various levels from spit balls, corked bats, illegal players in little league world series, etc.  It seems each organization addresses their issues and adjusts.  I used to love watching pro sports, had season tickets for the Hartford Whalers until they became the Carolina Hurricanes, but nowadays watching on TV and live for that matter is not important to me.  Baseball season and the games themselves are too long, NBA basketball is a circus, NFL....well I'm a Jets fan, and NHL...the season really begins in April with the playoffs.  My alma mater is not a big school, so doesn't have a football or baseball program, but we do have division 1 talent in hockey and basketball.  I'll leave my rambling at that because I can't think of a sport or organization that is free of "some" controversy.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Have very little time to answer, but this is a topic about which I have a bit of an opinion.

First, all sports will continue to take a hit in viewership. Attention spans are shorter, options are far greater, and tendency to specialize (even in silly things like watching sports) is much more rampant. The same way that there's never going to be TV viewership that matches M.A.S.H, Cheers, or Seinfeld, the NFL is never going to have the same viewership it once did, it's always going to keep dropping at this point. Also, NFL interest isn't down because of the current controversy, it's down because it's owners have spent the entire existence of their league trying to make the players fungible and unnecessary to the drama. They've come really close to achieving their goal as players careers are getting shorter and shorter and players rarely stay on the same team for more than a couple years (and, yes, this is the way the Owners wanted it, not a Free Agency Issue). Turns out sports fans kind of like the human aspect to the drama and like to follow players on their favorite team for more than one or two seasons. As others have pointed out, the vast popularity of the NFL was never really about the sport, it's about gambling and fantasy sports (and a little bit of jingoism).

Most corrupt is the existence of the NCAA. A patsy organization that exists merely to give it's member institutions a way to make copious amounts of money with a free workforce through the guise of amateurism and education. It's all a total sham and I'm going to stop there because it makes me so angry that I can't speak rationally to it.

There's not a clean organization, but I think the NBA does a pretty decent job all things considered. Their issues revolve around player movement and whether the players having all the power and an inability to curb their desire to team up to create "superteams" is a good thing or not. It's cool that the players have so much control relative to management, but I'm not sure what they're doing with that control is all that cool. Basically, if you're not a fan of the Warriors you're cheering for injuries in the Bay next season and that's not fun.

I've spent too much time thinking and writing about this. I used to be a huge sports fan, but I've become more and more jaded the last few years. I think I've learned too much about how the sausage is made.


----------



## TheHamm

As I hoped registering for a race would motivate me to get out of bed and run, I did.  For the calendar (and so I feel less like I can back out): Ann Arbor Turkey Trot 5K on 11/23 with a goal of <33.  I really thought I could hit that with my first 5K, but there was far too much congestion for me to actually run and not trot that race.  I am hopeful this one will be a bit more open.  And since my husband has arranged for an anniversary trip to LA WITHOUT KIDS someone needs to talk me out of registering for Thor.  RT still has bibs, but our normal LA hotel is pretty far  and I have never stayed in Anaheim which seems to be short on hotel rooms that would allow me to tumble out of bed and walk over (this is how I run every day)..... First trip without kids, who doesn't go to DL?!


----------



## KingLlama

ATTQOD: Barca and others already captured much of my feelings towards this, but I'll just add a couple of things...

1. I think NFL viewership is down because, frankly, the product isn't as good as it once was. The game has become stale. The reasons behind that can be debated, but you can see evidence of this on social media during primetime games. When a game is exciting, it's as if people discovered Bigfoot. That speaks to how bland 75 percent of the games end up being.

Also, attendance is down for a few obvious reasons....1)Ticket prices are astronomical, 2)The stadium experience(especially for families) has become untenable for a lot of people, and 3)It's harder to justify paying $85 a ticket(not counting parking/concessions, etc.) when you can watch it at home on a 65-inch HDTV screen with comfortable seating and easy access to your own restroom and fridge.

And yes, you could say the same thing for all sports, but it just seems that the NFL has been hit particularly hard by those factors.

2. Other than actual games and the SVP-hosted edition of "Sportscenter", ESPN has become virtually unbearable. And this isn't just because of the "POLITCAL AGENDA" that some people scream about(though I think there is an element of truth to that), it's because ESPN has shifted from covering sports stories to trying to BECOME the sports story. And it has suffered as a result.

3. In terms of which sport is the most corrupt....I mean, they all are to some degree, because there's so much money at stake. I think the NBA has probably done the best job of being forthright about its issues, and its testing seems rigid. Baseball cracked down, its ratings suffered, and it's still trying to figure out how to market its stars and get back into the national conversation. I mean, my team(Cleveland) has won 100 games this year, but how many non-Indians fans could name more than one player off that team? Probably very few.

The NCAA is a joke of an organization. It's made up, basically, of college presidents, all of whom benefit from the millions of dollars generated from shoe contracts and TV revenue, so they enlist an "organization" to enforce the rules, when they don't have the time, manpower, or teeth to really enforce much of anything. So yes, it's a cesspool. Are all major programs giving cash to recruits? Of course not. But I doubt there's a single major college basketball or football program that hasn't cut corners to SOME degree.

Sorry for the long post. I don't have much to say about running, since I'm still virtually a beginner....but I have YEARS' worth of sports opinions.


----------



## DopeyBadger

If anyone is interested, I posted a pre-race and race day strategy plan for my marathon in my training journal (link).  I cover a range of topics including Beet-It shots, the Western Australian Carb loading procedure, breakfast and water timing, E-Gels, RunGum, pacing and live tracking.  If you find yourself with nothing better to do on Sunday morning, then I've written a small "what to watch for" for those choosing to follow live.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@DopeyBadger, and everyone else racing this weekend:

In the words of Will Chamberlain (a local race director who dies unexpectedly): "_Have a good race_ and _have_ a safe _race_"!

@DopeyBadger, let the unicorn gallop! We are all pulling for you.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you are deciding on a race strategy for a race where you have a stretch goal, do you typically take a measured, calculated approach or throw caution to the wind and just for for it knowing you might crash and burn? If you went for it and crashed, did you regret that decision in hindsight?
> 
> Todays question is a suggestion from and fellow poster on this thread. Thanks for the suggestion and excellent question!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I typically try to take calculated approach, but when going for something that would require everything to be perfect, its also a bit of a gamble. I have not regretted going for it, because its always fun to see what I am actually capable of doing. The crash and burn does suck, because when it happens the feeling of defeat hits you and then finishing the race while that burned out makes it seem like the last few miles last forever. I say go for it because you know.... YOLO. lol



When I am running for time I put my best music on and try to take off slow to warm up.  Once I warm up and see if I am feeling good that day I let it all go.  Hard as I can!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever run a race at night or late afternoon? How does your approach to race day vary from the normal early morning race plan? Which do you prefer and why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have run one true night race that started at 9 PM. I have done a few afternoon runs. One type is a summer series of races at a distance of two miles and the other is a 5k called the Twilight Classic at the end of summer. For these races there isnt much I did different other than trying to stay off my feet and eat a easy lunch. I have to say I prefer the early morning races as it seems to be easier on the schedule. The night race was a lot fun and a trail run.



I ran the TOT.  I loved that night race but nutrition is harder at night for me for sure.  I like getting up and having a huge breakfast then going to the race.  The night race and humidity I had to be careful what I ate all day and tried to stay off my feet, in theory.  Hard to do when you're at your favorite place to be. 



LSUlakes said:


> This weekend and the first part of next week we have the following folks with races coming up!
> 
> 30 - @cadek  - Worlds End Fall Classic Trail Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 30 - @Dis5150  - Heart & sole Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> *October*
> 01 - @DopeyBadger  - Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
> 01 - @pixarmom  - Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 01 - @Baloo in MI - Thru the Leaves 50k (6:30:00 / N/A)
> 01 - @Dopeyintraining  - Royal Borough of Kingston Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 01 - @ZellyB  - Mo' Cowbell Half Marathon (2:15:xx / N/A)
> 01 - @JulieODC  - Ocean Road 10k (59:59 / N/A)
> 01 - @JClimacus  - Wineglass Marathon (3:40:00 / N/A)
> 02 - @bevcgg  - Disneyland Double Dare (Fun / N/A)
> 02 - @LSUfan4444  - Rev 3 Punta Cana 70.3 (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @Flossbolna  - Nuremberg City Run 6k (42:35 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone with your upcoming race! We have a solid slate of races to end this month and start of October strong. @LSUfan4444 I am not sure if your race is still taking place with the recent storm activity. To be honest I am not sure if that location has been affected. Either way safe travels if the race is still on. If anyone has changes that need to be made or would like to add a race for this weekend or any other time, let me know and I'll make the add.
> 
> I would also like to give an additional shout out to @DopeyBadger for his upcoming BQ attempt! I think I can say from all of us we are cheering you on and thank you for all the help you provide for so many on this thread!
> 
> We look forward to hearing how everyones races went over the weekend!



Good Luck everyone.



DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks @LSUlakes!  I'll admit as I was walking to the car last night after work I got teared up.  Not because I was scared or nervous about the race, but happy.  I thought back to where I was in January 2012 weighing about 100 pounds more than now and unable to do much of anything resembling exercise.  How the beginning of running was not because I wanted to but merely a means to an end to lose weight.  I set three goals no long after I started running in July 2012.
> 
> 1) Run a marathon.
> 2) Finish a marathon in less than 4 hours.
> 3) BQ.
> 
> I knew the first two were achievable.  But I never thought the third one would even be possible for someone like me who could barely run 10-12 min/mile let alone ever a single 6:52 min/mile in their life.  But here I stand roughly 1922 days later on the precipice of that very goal.  I know that this is my first attempt at it and I'll do the best I can on Sunday.  So merely being in this position brings me great joy and a sense of pride.
> 
> I wish everyone else racing this weekend the best of luck and you will be in my thoughts as I'm out there on the course.  Enjoy that victory lap everyone!



Whether you get it or not should not take away from the changes you made in your life and the impact you have had on many people.  But, I still think you will hit your goal.  You have worked too hard not to.  Good luck!




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For todays topic I want to discuss sports in general. It seems we have controversy in sports these days. From the protest in the NFL, HGH in various different sports, and the current FBI investigation into college sports. Basketball seems to be the focus of the investigation currently, but who knows how far this thing will go. So, for todays question I wanted to ask a few questions and get yalls thoughts on. Which sport do you think will take the biggest hit as far as national viewership goes? Which sport do you think is the most corrupt? Which sport do you think runs the cleanest organization? Your answers can include both college and pro programs.
> 
> ATTQOTD: For the first question, I think the NFL is losing the most viewers. Even with whats developing with the FBI case, I believe people will still watch the college sports. For the second question I think that college football is likely more corrupt than basketball. My answer to the final question would be the PGA. I wish it was running, but it has far more issues than golf. That may be because drug test arent performed on golfers though.
> 
> I know todays question has the potential to open a can of worms about politics. I ask that we try to keep them out of the conversation regardless of which side you may be on.



I think college basketball and football are the most corrupt.  Coaches making millions, players making nothing.  All the scandals into recruiting to win at all costs.  I love sports but I am tired of the rich athletes feeling underappreciated and acting as if they have the worst lives.  I live in MA, and I have heard some of the highest paid athletes (David Ortiz for example) talk about being disrespected with contract offers and needing to feed his family.  Now this whole anthem protest from a bunch of people who don't seem to do anything for the actual cause other than kneel in front of a camera for attention.  I cancelled cable about 18 months ago and I watch no sports anymore.  I work on bettering myself now!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Catching up again...


LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you are deciding on a race strategy for a race where you have a stretch goal, do you typically take a measured, calculated approach or throw caution to the wind and just for for it knowing you might crash and burn? If you went for it and crashed, did you regret that decision in hindsight?


For every race distance less than a marathon (so everything from the mile all the way up to a 30K) I have attempted the caution to the wind strategy and it has almost always worked.  Like some others said, you are usually stronger than you think.  I also find that my legs really settle into a pace, so if I start out slower I settle into that slower pace...likewise if I go out hard I settle into the harder pace.  It just hurts a bit more 



Disney at Heart said:


> Also, best wishes to all racers this weekend. DH is doing the Stump Jump near Chattanooga, so I get to run the River Walk for my 16 mile training run. Out and back, but not my normal area, so I am looking forward to it.


I just ran down there a few weeks ago...it is a beautiful area to run!



FFigawi said:


> Like most others, I think the NFL will take the biggest hit. The two sides in that particular issue are so vested emotionally in their respective views that it's hard to see the NFL not suffering for it. College basketball isn't going to be impacted much from the FBI investigation. Players have been getting paid to play for various schools for decades, and most of what the FBI has brought forward doesn't appear to violate any federal law. Sure, the NCAA by-laws forbid such behavior, but it's hard to see what laws have been broken. As far as corruption in sports goes, no one can hold a candle to FIFA, though the IAAF and IOC are not too far behind.


If you really want to get angry with the IOC and sports doping in general just watch Icarus on Netflix.


----------



## Miranda

I had to do my long run for this week this morning because I have an agility trial tomorrow with my dog (also, that's going to be fun to try and run through 4 agility runs with her tomorrow on post-long run legs ).

It was slow and not pretty, but I got it done, and looking at Strava I actually managed to keep 84% of my run in HR zone 2!  I don't even know if the zones are right, they are whatever the defaults are, but almost all of my runs end up the majority in zone 3 or 3 and 4.  It took a lot of walking to finally achieve this feat but I did it!


----------



## jennamfeo

Yesterday I slept in and skipped the gym, so I forced myself to get my miles in after my DD was in bed. I did it, but then I did the same thing this morning, haha. At least today was just a X-training day for me and I could use it as a rest day I suppose....


----------



## Keels

KingLlama said:


> Also, attendance is down for a few obvious reasons....1)Ticket prices are astronomical, 2)The stadium experience(especially for families) has become untenable for a lot of people, and 3)It's harder to justify paying $85 a ticket(not counting parking/concessions, etc.) when you can watch it at home on a 65-inch HDTV screen with comfortable seating and easy access to your own restroom and fridge.



Also ... why watch just one game when you can enjoy Scott Hansen going all quad-box on you on the RedZone Channel!


----------



## FFigawi

Miranda said:


> I had to do my long run for this week this morning because I have an agility trial tomorrow with my dog (also, that's going to be fun to try and run through 4 agility runs with her tomorrow on post-long run legs ).



You'll be fine. Runs don't take much more than 30-60 seconds.


----------



## Miranda

FFigawi said:


> You'll be fine. Runs don't take much more than 30-60 seconds.


It's the "getting moving" and "changing direction" part that I'm worried about, not the length.


----------



## FFigawi

Miranda said:


> It's the "getting moving" and "changing direction" part that I'm worried about, not the length.



Two jump lead-out, a few directional commands.....


----------



## Miranda

FFigawi said:


> Two jump lead-out, a few directional commands.....



Haha I wish... we are just starting out competing (although we've been doing classes for almost a year and a half), this is our third trial and first indoor one.  Our start line stay is either non-existent or if I lead out a little bit and tell her to go then she just runs around the side of the start jump!  We are slowly gaining some distance but she still needs to be babysat on her contacts and even then she's about 50-50... or maybe 25-75 in the wrong direction... to blow them.  I never thought when we were starting out that getting her to not leap off from behind the contact zone would be our biggest challenge (she's a bigger dog for agility, 20.5" tall).

(Sorry for the off topic nerd-out... I don't find many people in forums that know agility!  I guess it's kind of on topic... it's a sprint workout? )


----------



## FFigawi

Miranda said:


> Haha I wish... we are just starting out competing (although we've been doing classes for almost a year and a half), this is our third trial and first indoor one.  Our start line stay is either non-existent or if I lead out a little bit and tell her to go then she just runs around the side of the start jump!  We are slowly gaining some distance but she still needs to be babysat on her contacts and even then she's about 50-50... or maybe 25-75 in the wrong direction... to blow them.  I never thought when we were starting out that getting her to not leap off from behind the contact zone would be our biggest challenge (she's a bigger dog for agility, 20.5" tall).
> 
> (Sorry for the off topic nerd-out... I don't find many people in forums that know agility!  I guess it's kind of on topic... it's a sprint workout? )



It's definitely a sprint workout, with some fancy footwork drills thrown in for good measure. And the longer the stride, the easier it is for them to leap over the yellow.


----------



## mrsgryphon

LSUlakes said:


> If anyone has changes that need to be made or would like to add a race for this weekend or any other time, let me know and I'll make the add.



Tomorrow (9/30) I'm running the Hogsback Half Marathon (NG/NA).  This one is supposed to be just for fun since I'm still nursing a sore hip from two weeks ago.  We'll see how it goes!

@LSUlakes - if you could add my last half to the list, that would be great.

9/16 - mrsgryphon - Gulf Beach Half Marathon (NG/2:08:42). PR by 3:41!

It's been quite awhile since I've been active here.  I've missed taking part and figure this is a good time to jump back in.  With my big race of the year done being here will help with motivation to keep training.


----------



## LSUlakes

Anyone got a starting time update on dopeybadger? Race started at 7:30 I thought...


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone got a starting time update on dopeybadger? Race started at 7:30 I thought...


I think the race is tomorrow, 10/1.


----------



## LSUlakes

PCFriar80 said:


> I think the race is tomorrow, 10/1.


Ahh! That would explain everything then. I feel dumb now.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Ahh! That would explain everything then. I feel dumb now.


No worries.  5 yard penalty, illegal substitution......


----------



## SheHulk

Excuse me I just now discovered where the training journals are??!?!! HOW long have I been visiting these boards? I know what I'm reading from now til January!


----------



## SheHulk

SheHulk said:


> Excuse me I just now discovered where the training journals are??!?!! HOW long have I been visiting these boards? I know what I'm reading from now til January!


Ok I just started reading @Barca33Runner 's journal and it looks like I "liked" the first page at some point. Absentminded professor I guess. Well RE-discovering these will be great, thanks for writing these everyone, it looks like a lot of work to keep a journal up.


----------



## KSellers88

SheHulk said:


> Ok I just started reading @Barca33Runner 's journal and it looks like I "liked" the first page at some point. Absentminded professor I guess. Well RE-discovering these will be great, thanks for writing these everyone, it looks like a lot of work to keep a journal up.



Same here! That is what I have spent a good portion of my time doing the last two days! They are so interesting to read, and great for accountability...maybe I need one.


----------



## pixarmom

PCFriar80 said:


> I think the race is tomorrow, 10/1.



It's tomorrow and it's a 7:30 start!  I've developed a cold and have less than 24 hours to feel better.    So @LSUlakes, you can record my goal as finishing!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

pixarmom said:


> It's tomorrow and it's a 7:30 start!



And for all you east coasters, it's in the Central time zone. Well, technically, its in the Central time zone no matter where YOU are!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

pixarmom said:


> It's tomorrow and it's a 7:30 start!  I've developed a cold and have less than 24 hours to feel better.    So @LSUlakes, you can record my goal as finishing!


Feel better and good luck tomorrow! I have a cold right now and just cannot seem to kick it. I'm running the Milwaukee half marathon in 2 weeks and just want to feel better so I can get some runs in!


----------



## gjramsey

Sept numbers!

Total Miles: 220.06 (new Sept high by 24 miles, yikes)
Avg pace: 8:32
Avg HR: 138  (I believe this might be the lowest avg ever, certainly over the last 12 months.)
Total time: 31:16:09

The miles really increased this month, 50 more than in August.  Average pace is starting to come down now the tempo and interval runs are getting longer.  I am most pleased with the avg HR for all the workouts.  The avg is about 6 beats lower than last Oct


----------



## Keels

Long run for the week = done.

Man, I'm kind of over training at this point, so I'm struggling with what to do to motivate myself. I can't really register for a race, because I'm already kind of over-scheduled as it is. 

I'm hoping when the calendar flips over to October and I'm a month out from W&D Weekend and Ragnar South Beach that my motivation will return. Le sigh.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

September:

Total miles 168


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Ran a great 10k with my rD group this morning. While we have run together for a few years now, they really pushed themselves today and beat their best time for the distance by nearly 10 minutes. 

Last race - now we settle into the regular training for the half that we run together in January at WDW. Tomorrow also marks the first day of training for the WDW marathon, so it's about to get serious for me. 

Roll Tide!


----------



## sky13

I've been back from Disneyland Paris and my first runDisney event for a few days now! I've posted a race recap in the Disneyland Paris thread but just a few quick additional thoughts and a couple of photos (and to ask @LSUlakes to help me add my times please - finished the 5K/10K, and half marathon in 2:59).

This was my second half marathon and first time running a 5K/10K/half on 3 consecutive days.

Was incredibly nervous about this particularly since I didn't really train as well as I should have - I knew I could run a 10K, but really wasn't sure about the half. But I found out that running in hot and humid weather (I live somewhere that is similar in climate to Florida in summer) is really different from running in cool and perfect weather (which was the case last weekend in Paris) and I could definitely run further and faster. 

I was making pretty good time during the half marathon so decided to stop for a photo with Mickey and Minnie, and spent the rest of the race regretting it! If I hadn't I think I would have PRed! But still got in at under 3 hours so I was really quite pleased about it.

The CMs along the route were awesome - they were standing outside their rides or areas cheering people on. Particularly loved these Crush's coaster guys...
 

Also you just cannot beat this view on a run!
 

I also hadn't realised how huge the runDisney medals are especially compared to my local races! Thankfully they fit pretty nicely on my medal hanger. 
 

Next up: my third half marathon, in a couple of months - just need to keep up the running and hopefully get a PR this time?


----------



## Disney at Heart

September miles: 127.4 ... including 16.4 today. Progress made toward Dopey!


----------



## DopeyBadger

pixarmom said:


> It's tomorrow and it's a 7:30 start!  I've developed a cold and have less than 24 hours to feel better.    So @LSUlakes, you can record my goal as finishing!



Feel better!  See you out there tomorrow morning!



gjramsey said:


> Sept numbers!
> 
> Total Miles: 220.06 (new Sept high by 24 miles, yikes)
> Avg pace: 8:32
> Avg HR: 138  (I believe this might be the lowest avg ever, certainly over the last 12 months.)
> Total time: 31:16:09
> 
> The miles really increased this month, 50 more than in August.  Average pace is starting to come down now the tempo and interval runs are getting longer.  I am most pleased with the avg HR for all the workouts.  The avg is about 6 beats lower than last Oct



Getting stronger!


----------



## camaker

*September Running Summary:*

Total Miles:  88.2

Started the month with the three races at DLH, took a week off for recovery and then started up my @DopeyBadger Dopey training plan. Still would've hit 100 miles if my arch/PF hadn't flared up and required rest this week. Things ramp up fast from here, so let's hope everything stays in one piece!


----------



## Dis5150

Well my half finish time today was 3:03:13. @DopeyBadger convinced me to run it as a training run and I actually was a bit too fast. But running it that slow put me near the very back and I was completely alone in some semi-sketchy areas so I picked up my pace a bit. It was a fun race with decent swag, a nice medal, a long sleeve cotton tee and full breakfast afterwards. And if I’d been racing it I would have taken first in my age group  so I may do it again next year. Pretty hilly route though. It was 3 hours away so we basically got to our hotel at 10:15 last night, I was in bed by 10:30, up at 5:00, ran, ate breakfast and drove home. We did stop and eat at Chipotle both ways lol! We don’t get to one very often.  We were only away from home 23 hours which isn’t long for a race that far away, but I have a dog with congestive heart failure so I didn’t want to leave him with my mom too long.


----------



## SheHulk

71 miles this month on my @DopeyBadger plan! Training slowly so I can race faster. One thing I've noticed running slower (on purpose): I don't know if any of you use the Nike Run app, but they often play a canned message from a celebrity when you finish a run. It used to be Mo Farah or Galen Rupp telling me my hard work is paying off. I've noticed now that I'm running slower it's Kevin Hart saying, "Gold star for you for getting out there!" The other day he actually said, "There's an athlete in all of us. It took me a long time to find mine, but it's in there!" I CAN run faster Kevin, I'm doing this on PURPOSE. You don't have to be so condescending


----------



## cburnett11

Sept:

Total Miles: 216.91
Avg pace: 9:30
Avg HR: 132
Total time: 34:19:12


----------



## KingLlama

Keels said:


> Also ... why watch just one game when you can enjoy Scott Hansen going all quad-box on you on the RedZone Channel!



I have never watched RZ, but I feel like I can safely take your word for it. 

I'm way more of a college FB guy myself.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Go get it @DopeyBadger!  Cheering you on from Michigan!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

So is #godopeybadger trending yet???  Go Billy!


----------



## camaker

@DopeyBadger passed the 20 mile mat at 02:24:22. If my math is right, that puts him on pace for a 3:10:07 finish.

ETA:  Looks like an unofficial finish of 3:14:05.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I spectated the Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon for a while this morning and saw @DopeyBadger!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@sky13 thanks for sharing the pics of those medals-they look fantastic, and I am never sorry for missing a PR at a RunD race...it's all about the experience!!!


----------



## JulieODC

Quick race report --- I PR'd my 10k this morning! Perfect New England weather and a scenic Oceanside course always help 

I did miss my "big" goal by 41 seconds. But, after a physically and mentally challenging training cycle, I'll take it! I'm excited to try again next time for that goal, and plan to use a similar training plan (but fill in the gaps as much as possible where I fell off the wagon a bit).

Any New Englanders - I'd definitely recommend the Ocean Road 10k in Rhode Island. Fun medal too!


----------



## SheHulk

camaker said:


> @DopeyBadger passed the 20 mile mat at 02:24:22. If my math is right, that puts him on pace for a 3:10:07 finish.
> 
> ETA:  Looks like an unofficial finish of 3:14:05.


Dang that's fast


----------



## DopeyBadger

Thanks for all the well wishes and following along.  My very long career to this point recap is here.

*1922 days, 100 pounds, 8511 miles, 180 minutes and it all started with a single step…*

If you'd like to just skip ahead to today's race report it's here.

*2017 Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon Recap*


----------



## ZellyB

Finished my Mo Cowbell half marathon today with a new PR and beat my stretch goal of 2:15.  Thanks to everyone here and on my journal who encouraged me to go for it.

@LSUlakes you can update my finish time with 2:11:54.  YAY!

For a more detailed recap you can read about it in my training journal here


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> Finished my Mo Cowbell half marathon today with a new PR and beat my stretch goal of 2:15.  Thanks to everyone here and on my journal who encouraged me to go for it.
> 
> @LSUlakes you can update my finish time with 2:11:54.  YAY!
> 
> For a more detailed recap you can read about it in my training journal here



I am SO proud of you for going for it! Great job!


----------



## Waiting2goback

DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes and following along.  My very long career to this point recap is here.
> 
> *1922 days, 100 pounds, 8511 miles, 180 minutes and it all started with a single step…*
> 
> If you'd like to just skip ahead to today's race report it's here.
> 
> *2017 Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon Recap*



What did you need again for a BQ Billy?

Reading your race report is just a reminder how hard this running thing is!

I have been really struggling lately.  I had a goal of 75 miles for September as I try to ramp up. Things were going great the first two weeks.  I was on pace to crush my 75 mile goal.  Then I went to Disney for a weekend and I haven't been right since.  My ankles were killing me from all the walking.  I had a goal of running a POT this weekend but things just fell apart.  The last two weeks have been very painful running.  I couldn't get past 6 miles this month so no POT race for me this January.  

I really don't understand what's going on.  I don't know why it is taking so long for my legs to get used to running again.   I did 3.5 miles today and most of it was with burning muscles in my lower right leg.  The tendons in my feet are hurting.   I ended up with 59.16 miles for September, which is an increase over August but not quiet what I hoped for.  I am going to shoot for 80 miles this month and see if I can turn this around quick.  I'm starting to worry I will be ready for the marathon in January.  

And to tie is back to Billy, we can plan as much as we want but sometimes things just don't go perfectly.  And in your case, your goal of a BQ requires things to go really well because it is such a hard goal.  Keep up the hard work my friend.  It will pay off. (Assuming you didn't hit it cuz I can't remember what you needed but I think my age goal is 3:15 so yours must be lower?)


----------



## DopeyBadger

Waiting2goback said:


> What did you need again for a BQ Billy?
> 
> Reading your race report is just a reminder how hard this running thing is!
> 
> I have been really struggling lately.  I had a goal of 75 miles for September as I try to ramp up. Things were going great the first two weeks.  I was on pace to crush my 75 mile goal.  Then I went to Disney for a weekend and I haven't been right since.  My ankles were killing me from all the walking.  I had a goal of running a POT this weekend but things just fell apart.  The last two weeks have been very painful running.  I couldn't get past 6 miles this month so no POT race for me this January.
> 
> I really don't understand what's going on.  I don't know why it is taking so long for my legs to get used to running again.   I did 3.5 miles today and most of it was with burning muscles in my lower right leg.  The tendons in my feet are hurting.   I ended up with 59.16 miles for September, which is an increase over August but not quiet what I hoped for.  I am going to shoot for 80 miles this month and see if I can turn this around quick.  I'm starting to worry I will be ready for the marathon in January.
> 
> And to tie is back to Billy, we can plan as much as we want but sometimes things just don't go perfectly.  And in your case, your goal of a BQ requires things to go really well because it is such a hard goal.  Keep up the hard work my friend.  It will pay off. (Assuming you didn't hit it cuz I can't remember what you needed but I think my age goal is 3:15 so yours must be lower?)



BQ for me was a 3:05 (although a 3:01:XX was necessary for Boston 2018 as an example).  Sometimes running likes to throw curveballs our way!  Hoping you can find a solution to staying injury free and get some quality training coming up!  I think it can take quite some time as it's almost like you're starting over with as much time as you had to take off.  Are you running relatively slowly?  Do you feel as if about 80% of your training is easy paces (with about 50% being paces where you barely notice breathing)?


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> I am SO proud of you for going for it! Great job!



Thank you!  It was your encouragement to someone else on here that got me thinking I could pull it off if I just let myself go.


----------



## SarahDisney

Congrats to all of our awesome PR warriors from this weekend!! Incredible!

So ... I'm hesitantly adding another race to my calendar. 

@LSUlakes, please add the following race for me:
*10/29 - NYCRUNS Haunted Island 10K (Goal: 1:10:00)*

This puts me at 3 races within a month (10/29, 11/12, and 11/23), which is probably not the best idea when I'm in a full-time high pressure learning situation, but ... I'm doing it anyway. Of the three races I'm registered for, this one is the one I'm most okay with skipping (it's also the most convenient timing, but ... it doesn't have the emotional component that the other two races have). I promised myself that I was going to cut back on the races while I'm in this program ("it's only through December, how hard can it be to do a race every 6-8 weeks instead of every month?" ... what was I thinking?), but I just keep coming up with races that I really feel like I can't not do. I don't know why I'm basically sharing my entire life story with you guys, I'm just frustrated about a lot of things and apparently the only way for me to deal with that frustration is register for a race and then whine about it.


----------



## BikeFan

DopeyBadger said:


> BQ for me was a 3:05 (although a 3:01:XX was necessary for Boston 2018 as an example).  Sometimes running likes to throw curveballs our way!



Not sure if you knew, but the time qualifier standard for Chicago is 3:15 for men regardless of age (which, depending on age, is harder/easier than a BQ).  So congratulations, not only did you run a PR today, but you still qualified for a World Marathon Major!


----------



## WatchMeFly

Hi there! I learned so much from reading everyone's posts on this thread last year while I was training for my first half marathon (wine and dine), so I figured I'd finally post and say thank you! I had been aiming for the full marathon in January, but unfortunately tore my ACL this spring and had surgery, so I've been dealing with the rehab that goes along with that. It was disappointing to lose all the work I had put in, but I've finally been able to make a slow return to running and will hopefully finish a 5k next weekend. I'm excited to be able to follow this thread again; it was so motivating to me the first time around!


----------



## ZellyB

WatchMeFly said:


> Hi there! I learned so much from reading everyone's posts on this thread last year while I was training for my first half marathon (wine and dine), so I figured I'd finally post and say thank you! I had been aiming for the full marathon in January, but unfortunately tore my ACL this spring and had surgery, so I've been dealing with the rehab that goes along with that. It was disappointing to lose all the work I had put in, but I've finally been able to make a slow return to running and will hopefully finish a 5k next weekend. I'm excited to be able to follow this thread again; it was so motivating to me the first time around!



So sorry about your injury but glad you are on the mend and welcome (back) to the thread!  Hope your 5k goes well!!


----------



## Dopeyintraining

@LSUlakes  Royal Borough Of Kingston Half 2:17:01 
This was a big improvment of over 8 mins on my HM PB and Dopey POT but it wasn't pretty as I made a BIG mistake. 

My goal was to come in a close to 2:15 if possible but given my training hiccups somewhere between 2:15 and 2:20. My plan was to tuck in behind the 2.15 pacers and keep them within my sights for as long as possible and then just dig in. I thought the 2hr 15 pacers would be pacing around 10:20 per mile, right? Well this was where I messed up as their pacing was based on the clock time and it took 2-3 minutes to go over the starting mat. By trying to stick with the 2:15 pacers I ran the first 5-6 miles too fast and paid for it in the second half. Still we live and learn!


----------



## FFigawi

Dopeyintraining said:


> @LSUlakes  Royal Borough Of Kingston Half 2:17:01
> This was a big improvment of over 8 mins on my HM PB and Dopey POT but it wasn't pretty as I made a BIG mistake.
> 
> My goal was to come in a close to 2:15 if possible but given my training hiccups somewhere between 2:15 and 2:20. My plan was to tuck in behind the 2.15 pacers and keep them within my sights for as long as possible and then just dig in. I thought the 2hr 15 pacers would be pacing around 10:20 per mile, right? *Well this was where I messed up as their pacing was based on the clock time and it took 2-3 minutes to go over the starting mat.* By trying to stick with the 2:15 pacers I ran the first 5-6 miles too fast and paid for it in the second half. Still we live and learn!



That's quite strange. Unless they were in the front row of the race, why would they base their pace on the clock time? The only times I've ever seen this done is in races where there's a fixed clock time cut off to the course. In those races, it makes sense to have everything based on the clock time. I'm curious to learn why the pacers in this race did what they did. In any case, congrats on the PR.


----------



## Dopeyintraining

FFigawi said:


> That's quite strange. Unless they were in the front row of the race, why would they base their pace on the clock time? The only times I've ever seen this done is in races where there's a fixed clock time cut off to the course. In those races, it makes sense to have everything based on the clock time. I'm curious to learn why the pacers in this race did what they did. In any case, congrats on the PR.



Thanks for that. My husband saw the pacers come in and they were all pretty much spot based on the clock.

I think it was a UK Athletics race and there were a number of teams competing. It does say in the race info "As far as the rules of athletics are concerned the Gun Time is the important time, and this is what the results and prizes are based on. The chip time though is important for the individual runner in assessing their performance in the race." I guess the pacers were there to help the people ocmpeting for prizes.


----------



## Waiting2goback

DopeyBadger said:


> BQ for me was a 3:05 (although a 3:01:XX was necessary for Boston 2018 as an example).  Sometimes running likes to throw curveballs our way!  Hoping you can find a solution to staying injury free and get some quality training coming up!  I think it can take quite some time as it's almost like you're starting over with as much time as you had to take off.  Are you running relatively slowly?  Do you feel as if about 80% of your training is easy paces (with about 50% being paces where you barely notice breathing)?



I didn't mean to turn it all about me, that was not my goal.  All of my runs are currently in Zone 2.  I am not attempting any speedwork or anything until things start to return to normal.  So what used to be easy runs for me at 9:00/pace are now hard at 11-12/pace.  

I'll get there I guess.  I know I can do it.  But my point was, while
It stinks you didn't reach your goal you still race a really fast marathon. You have still come a long way from where you started.  But the BQ goal is really hard and sometimes you just need a perfect day for it to happen.  What's the plan for the next attempt, I'm sure you have a plan in place.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

DopeyBadger said:


> BQ for me was a 3:05 (although a 3:01:XX was necessary for Boston 2018 as an example).  Sometimes running likes to throw curveballs our way!  Hoping you can find a solution to staying injury free and get some quality training coming up!  I think it can take quite some time as it's almost like you're starting over with as much time as you had to take off.  Are you running relatively slowly?  Do you feel as if about 80% of your training is easy paces (with about 50% being paces where you barely notice breathing)?


First of all I just want to congratulate you again on a great result...3:14 is a number you can proudly hang your hat on.  Every race you are seeing progress and improved times; that is something most people would kill for.  Keep up the hard work and you will get there.
As for your 3:05 really needing to be 3:01:xx...I fully expect that the times will be 5 minutes faster come 2020.  The BAA last lowered the qualifying times for the 2013 race (I know because my 2013 race would have qualified me the year before!) and with the cut off well over two minutes the last few years and now all the way up to 3:23 I wouldn't be at all surprised to see the change coming.  2019 qualifying times are locked in so they can't be changed, but 2020 is possible and if not 2021 for sure as the 125th race.  Do you turn 35 before April 15 2019 @DopeyBadger?  That could be the race to really target, "only" needing a 3:10.  Looking forward to the day you grab that BQ because everyone here knows you have it in you!


----------



## BikeFan

CheapRunnerMike said:


> As for your 3:05 really needing to be 3:01:xx...I fully expect that the times will be 5 minutes faster come 2020.  The BAA last lowered the qualifying times for the 2013 race (I know because my 2013 race would have qualified me the year before!) and with the cut off well over two minutes the last few years and now all the way up to 3:23 I wouldn't be at all surprised to see the change coming.  2019 qualifying times are locked in so they can't be changed, but 2020 is possible and if not 2021 for sure as the 125th race.



Don't say that!  I was just looking forward to having to qualify at 3:25 only one more year before I aged into the next group and got 5 more minutes!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

BikeFan said:


> Don't say that!  I was just looking forward to having to qualify at 3:25 only one more year before I aged into the next group and got 5 more minutes!


Sorry!  I am just speculating, don't take this as truth of any sort!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Race Report:  Yesterday I ran the Thru The Leaves 50K.  It was a difficult race, but a good day.  Last week I got sick and ended up in bed on Thursday and Friday; race was Sunday.  Saturday I was feeling better and decided to run the race.  I think it did impact my endurance as the race stretched out.  But I do not think it was a significant difference.  Very happy I ran.  The race is broken up into 5 loops.  Each consists of the first 3 miles being on single track, very technical, and extremely hilly.  In this section you are either going up or down and really have to concentrate on the trail as it was cliffs in places and had roots, rocks and all kinds of stuff to trip you up and provide for a tough day!  This section ends with stairs...  At the top of them (about 100) is the aid station.  From there it is a nice down hill and then about 1.5 miles of flat dirt road before going back up in to the hills towards the finish.  The toughest piece of the race though from a mental stand point is that you approach the finish area, can see it and hear it and then the course takes you away into a series of loops and twists before turning towards the finish.  This last bit is probably a half mile.  You do this five times.  

Loop 1 went smooth, felt strong spent most of the time talking to another runner who recently completed a 100 mile race.  It was great info and the pace was perfect.  Loops 2 and 3 were ok.  Loop 4 my legs began to protest and loop 5 was extremely challenging!  My goal was a 6:30.  Going into loop 5 I know that was no longer a possibility so I began shooting to keep the race under 7:00.  Loop four took me 1:40 to complete and I had to run 1:40 again in loop five to assure a sub 7.  I hurt everywhere on this last loop.  Obstacles I was able to cruise over easily earlier in the day were very difficult in this section.  Once past the hilly sections I had nothing left and just wanted to walk it in.  I decided to run a 1 & 1 (1 minute running & 1 walking).  I did this for four minutes and realized that this would push me past 7.  So I just sucked it up, and although moving slowly, ran it in.  I finished in 6:50.  So that is a PR by almost  55 minutes.  I am happy with this time and I am very proud of the effort.  It was not the time I had hoped to reach, but I did reach the effort!  

I underestimated the course and how technical the hilly sections were.  It is one thing to run hills it is another to do it on a single track with roots, rocks, fallen trees and "trip here and you are going to the hospital" hillsides.  I loved it and hated it!  I learned a lot and am looking foward to a few days off and then getting set for my 12 hour race at the end of the month.

Also:  Congratulations Billy on your race.  You will reach that BQ, you are an inspiration!


----------



## LSUlakes

WatchMeFly said:


> Hi there! I learned so much from reading everyone's posts on this thread last year while I was training for my first half marathon (wine and dine), so I figured I'd finally post and say thank you! I had been aiming for the full marathon in January, but unfortunately tore my ACL this spring and had surgery, so I've been dealing with the rehab that goes along with that. It was disappointing to lose all the work I had put in, but I've finally been able to make a slow return to running and will hopefully finish a 5k next weekend. I'm excited to be able to follow this thread again; it was so motivating to me the first time around!



Welcome back and good luck with your upcoming 5k!


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats @Baloo in MI that sounds like an incredible tough course.  Way to go on your PR!!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How early would you consider introducing your child to running? At what age would you let them run a 1 mile fun run? How about a 5k?

ATTQOTD: I really do not have a answer for this. Obviously our youngest is a ways from even walking, but was curious when I should see if DD (She turns 4 in November) wants to run a bit. She ask about it, but I dont want to cause any harm or burn her out on it either. I am thinking I could maybe just let her run until she is tired or walk/run a quarter mile or half mile with her on occasion and see how she likes it. Like I said I do not know the answer to this. lol


----------



## BikeFan

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Sorry!  I am just speculating, don't take this as truth of any sort!!



No worries, mate!  It's just that there are only a few perks to getting older as a runner, and an easier Boston qualifying standard is one of them.  As my son prepares to lay waste to all my PRs, I cling to what I can!  

Congratulations to @Baloo in MI on another ultra finish!


----------



## gjramsey

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Sorry!  I am just speculating, don't take this as truth of any sort!!



I am right there with you.  I am supposed to get 10 minutes in a couple of more years, and I am afraid they will change the times before I age group up another level.....


----------



## DopeyBadger

Waiting2goback said:


> What's the plan for the next attempt, I'm sure you have a plan in place.



Funny enough, I don't have a plan.  It's been a long time since something didn't go as planned out in advance.  I knew I would get married in 2010.  I predicted a child in 2014 March (happened to be Feb).  After hitting my 3:38 in Oct 2015, I knew I'd be close to BQ shape in Oct 2017.  I had already planned my future schedule around the idea that I would sub-3 yesterday.  Focus on Dopey 2018, then HM in spring 2018, then fall 2018 marathon, then no disney in 2019, then Boston 2019.  So at this point, I'm kind of thinking everything over.  I'll see if there is a desirable Spring 2018 marathon to try again.  Maybe Fall 2018 instead and maybe Chicago since as @BikeFan points out I've got the auto-qualifier now.  We'll see I guess.  I've got some down time now with no running for the next week so lots of time to think.



CheapRunnerMike said:


> First of all I just want to congratulate you again on a great result...3:14 is a number you can proudly hang your hat on.  Every race you are seeing progress and improved times; that is something most people would kill for.  Keep up the hard work and you will get there.
> As for your 3:05 really needing to be 3:01:xx...I fully expect that the times will be 5 minutes faster come 2020.  The BAA last lowered the qualifying times for the 2013 race (I know because my 2013 race would have qualified me the year before!) and with the cut off well over two minutes the last few years and now all the way up to 3:23 I wouldn't be at all surprised to see the change coming.  2019 qualifying times are locked in so they can't be changed, but 2020 is possible and if not 2021 for sure as the 125th race.  Do you turn 35 before April 15 2019 @DopeyBadger?  That could be the race to really target, "only" needing a 3:10.  Looking forward to the day you grab that BQ because everyone here knows you have it in you!



Thanks!  I'll turn 35 on April 23 2020.  So that means I don't get the BQ bump until the 2021 Boston Marathon (so 2020 qualifying window).  Just a guess on my part, but it depends on what the BAA wants to do about fairness when it comes to BQ levels.  This is what my analysis showed:

Boston Qualifying Times: History, Who's time is more difficult, Rationale, and the future!

_From 1990-2002, the times were set by performance and almost identical to what we came up with from our 2014 Chicago experiment. They used the same rationale. Set the times based on equal difficulty of achieving that time based on gender and age based on past marathon performance of those divisions.

“The decision to adjust the standards was made after careful review of recent marathon performances in all age categories, and in response to discussions with many athletes who have competed at the marathon distance. The new standards represent more equitable requirements for all athletes. The new qualifying scheme has been refined to better accommodate the differences which naturally occur with the various age groups. First-class course security, unparalleled community and volunteer support, and state-of-the-art finish line systems enable us to allow many more athletes the opportunity to compete at Boston.” – Guy Morse, Race Director

But something changed in 2002, they upped the cap on the field size. So now they needed (or wanted) more participants. And where are they going to find more people willing to run the Boston Marathon, well those who have the desire and motivation to want to. Thus, they moved the time requirements for the 45-59 age groups up so they could accommodate more participants. They likely figured out this is where the most people were being left out who had the desire to run it.

"Rationale: The new qualifying times for runners 45-years and older reflected the B.A.A.’s ability and desire to accommodate more participants. For the 2003 race, the field size limit was set at 20,000 participants, an increase of 5,000 from the 2002 Boston Marathon. The adjustment in the qualifying times followed a review and analysis of performances across the sport. In addition, three new age groups were created."_
_
But this now begs the question for the future of BQ standards. The time was moved for 45-59 because they wanted to max the field in 2003. But in 2010 they got together to try and determine a new set of standards and unknowingly couldn't have predicted the running boom of 2012 and events of the 2013 Boston Marathon. Since the recent marathon running boom of 2012, the desire to run it and actually meet the standards has exceeded the field cap. This means they need to make a change and the likeliest place is the 45-59 age categories reverting back to the original time set by performance and not by maximizing the field based on the cap.
_
I'll be interested to see if they do indeed make a change whether it's like I predict.



Baloo in MI said:


> Race Report:  Yesterday I ran the Thru The Leaves 50K.  It was a difficult race, but a good day.  Last week I got sick and ended up in bed on Thursday and Friday; race was Sunday.  Saturday I was feeling better and decided to run the race.  I think it did impact my endurance as the race stretched out.  But I do not think it was a significant difference.  Very happy I ran.  The race is broken up into 5 loops.  Each consists of the first 3 miles being on single track, very technical, and extremely hilly.  In this section you are either going up or down and really have to concentrate on the trail as it was cliffs in places and had roots, rocks and all kinds of stuff to trip you up and provide for a tough day!  This section ends with stairs...  At the top of them (about 100) is the aid station.  From there it is a nice down hill and then about 1.5 miles of flat dirt road before going back up in to the hills towards the finish.  The toughest piece of the race though from a mental stand point is that you approach the finish area, can see it and hear it and then the course takes you away into a series of loops and twists before turning towards the finish.  This last bit is probably a half mile.  You do this five times.
> 
> Loop 1 went smooth, felt strong spent most of the time talking to another runner who recently completed a 100 mile race.  It was great info and the pace was perfect.  Loops 2 and 3 were ok.  Loop 4 my legs began to protest and loop 5 was extremely challenging!  My goal was a 6:30.  Going into loop 5 I know that was no longer a possibility so I began shooting to keep the race under 7:00.  Loop four took me 1:40 to complete and I had to run 1:40 again in loop five to assure a sub 7.  I hurt everywhere on this last loop.  Obstacles I was able to cruise over easily earlier in the day were very difficult in this section.  Once past the hilly sections I had nothing left and just wanted to walk it in.  I decided to run a 1 & 1 (1 minute running & 1 walking).  I did this for four minutes and realized that this would push me past 7.  So I just sucked it up, and although moving slowly, ran it in.  I finished in 6:50.  So that is a PR by almost  55 minutes.  I am happy with this time and I am very proud of the effort.  It was not the time I had hoped to reach, but I did reach the effort!
> 
> I underestimated the course and how technical the hilly sections were.  It is one thing to run hills it is another to do it on a single track with roots, rocks, fallen trees and "trip here and you are going to the hospital" hillsides.  I loved it and hated it!  I learned a lot and am looking foward to a few days off and then getting set for my 12 hour race at the end of the month.
> 
> Also:  Congratulations Billy on your race.  You will reach that BQ, you are an inspiration!



Thanks and congrats on your race as well!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTOQTD:  We ran some 5Ks with my kids first when they were around 9 or so I think.  My 9th grader ran cross-country in Junior High and some track.  My others have virtually no interest in running.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: A child can run at any age.  The key is just keeping it fun for them early on, and hopefully they grow to love it (or another sport) later in life.  My wife and I have four kids, and we've always had a rule that they had to be involved in some sort of physical activity starting in elementary school, but we let them pick the activity.  They all played soccer at one point, two tried basketball, and one tried (and has stayed with) dance.  My oldest stuck with soccer all through high school and now plays at the club level in college.  She also ran the Princess Half this year with my wife and second daughter, and enjoyed it, so she may do a few more races in the future.  I'm just happy she's still active as an adult.  My son and middle daughter both went the cross-country/track route in high school after several years of soccer, but this was strictly their own choice.  They've enjoyed it so far and I look forward to running more events with them as they become adults.  My youngest really enjoys dance, so that's what she's doing for fitness, but she runs occasionally for cardio.  She loves Disney so she'll probably be joining me for some RunDisney races in the future, but in the meantime she loves dancing and the recitals are pretty entertaining.  

As far as knowing how much is too much, I remember reading a few studies when my kids first started, and most suggested moderate running had no negative effects on growing children, and lots of benefits.  Mostly, I let mine set their own pace, running when they wanted and walking some when they got tired.  They were pretty good about maintaining decent training - enough that they got fitness benefits, but not enough that they risked any real injury.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

DopeyBadger said:


> Funny enough, I don't have a plan.  It's been a long time since something didn't go as planned out in advance.  I knew I would get married in 2010.  I predicted a child in 2014 March (happened to be Feb).  After hitting my 3:38 in Oct 2015, I knew I'd be close to BQ shape in Oct 2017.  I had already planned my future schedule around the idea that I would sub-3 yesterday.  Focus on Dopey 2018, then HM in spring 2018, then fall 2018 marathon, then no disney in 2019, then Boston 2019.  So at this point, I'm kind of thinking everything over.  I'll see if there is a desirable Spring 2018 marathon to try again.  Maybe Fall 2018 instead and maybe Chicago since as @BikeFan points out I've got the auto-qualifier now.  We'll see I guess.  I've got some down time now with no running for the next week so lots of time to think.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'll turn 35 on April 23 2020.  So that means I don't get the BQ bump until the 2021 Boston Marathon (so 2020 qualifying window).  Just a guess on my part, but it depends on what the BAA wants to do about fairness when it comes to BQ levels.  This is what my analysis showed:
> 
> Boston Qualifying Times: History, Who's time is more difficult, Rationale, and the future!
> 
> _From 1990-2002, the times were set by performance and almost identical to what we came up with from our 2014 Chicago experiment. They used the same rationale. Set the times based on equal difficulty of achieving that time based on gender and age based on past marathon performance of those divisions.
> 
> “The decision to adjust the standards was made after careful review of recent marathon performances in all age categories, and in response to discussions with many athletes who have competed at the marathon distance. The new standards represent more equitable requirements for all athletes. The new qualifying scheme has been refined to better accommodate the differences which naturally occur with the various age groups. First-class course security, unparalleled community and volunteer support, and state-of-the-art finish line systems enable us to allow many more athletes the opportunity to compete at Boston.” – Guy Morse, Race Director
> 
> But something changed in 2002, they upped the cap on the field size. So now they needed (or wanted) more participants. And where are they going to find more people willing to run the Boston Marathon, well those who have the desire and motivation to want to. Thus, they moved the time requirements for the 45-59 age groups up so they could accommodate more participants. They likely figured out this is where the most people were being left out who had the desire to run it.
> 
> "Rationale: The new qualifying times for runners 45-years and older reflected the B.A.A.’s ability and desire to accommodate more participants. For the 2003 race, the field size limit was set at 20,000 participants, an increase of 5,000 from the 2002 Boston Marathon. The adjustment in the qualifying times followed a review and analysis of performances across the sport. In addition, three new age groups were created."
> 
> But this now begs the question for the future of BQ standards. The time was moved for 45-59 because they wanted to max the field in 2003. But in 2010 they got together to try and determine a new set of standards and unknowingly couldn't have predicted the running boom of 2012 and events of the 2013 Boston Marathon. Since the recent marathon running boom of 2012, the desire to run it and actually meet the standards has exceeded the field cap. This means they need to make a change and the likeliest place is the 45-59 age categories reverting back to the original time set by performance and not by maximizing the field based on the cap.
> _
> I'll be interested to see if they do indeed make a change whether it's like I predict.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and congrats on your race as well!



Fascinating stuff, really cool insight.  Will be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: We let my oldest run a 5k in December last year when he was 5. His school had a running laps type fundraiser the month before and he ran over a mile without stopping (and ran it faster than me....) so we figured why not try it. He did great the first two miles but had a hard time with the 3rd. The last mile was slightly uphill most of the way. We let him control the pace the whole way and walked whenever he wanted to. He claims now that he just wants to do a one mile run until he can become a better runner. He plays soccer and likes being active so I am sure he will want to do another race at some point. I am of the opinion that if your kid wants to do a race, let them try it.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATQOTD - My boys have always seen me run, since it has been a part of my life throughout their lives. But I do not believe in "steering" my children into things like this. Neither was interested in running, so neither ran, and I never tried to get them to do so. My oldest finally decided to give it a try in January, and we have been running together all year. He is 20 and runs effortlessly. We will be running the WDW half in January, and I hope that he has a great experience and becomes a long term runner, but I won't force the issue. I want him to discover his passions, not mine.

So my answer - I would let them run whenever *they* decided that they wanted to run - at any age.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How early would you consider introducing your child to running? At what age would you let them run a 1 mile fun run? How about a 5k?


My kids started running at a young age and by their own choice.  My daughter ended up hating it so I never pushed her by my son has grown to love it and we run together quite often, usually at least once a week.  




He did his first triathlon at the age of 3 and ran his first 5K the next year at 4 years old (pic above).  He was able to run the entire race all on his own and we finished in about 45 minutes.  The next race we did together was another 5K on a super cold snowy day...this is what the race looked like after the first kilometre.




Lots of fun running with a 4 year old on your shoulders for 4K...at least he warmed me up!

We took a break from racing and really started running as lot more again last year when he was 7...we were running 3 times a week and extending our runs to as long as 10K.  He ran the Mickey Mile at Marathon weekend this year and was the fastest 7 year old over the entire weekend which he was thrilled about.  We then started to actually train for another local 5K race with the goal of breaking 30 minutes...he ran a 29:13.  Tomorrow a new chapter begins as he runs his first cross-country race for his school.  He is really pumped about it and has been working hard at his practices.

He loves to run so I do all that I can to encourage him.  My daughter hates it and I let her know that it is totally fine with me and don't push her at all.  She has a passion for swimming so I encourage her with that, and I'm just thrilled that both of my kids are choosing healthy lifestyles.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

BuckeyeBama said:


> ATQOTD - My boys have always seen me run, since it has been a part of my life throughout their lives. But I do not believe in "steering" my children into things like this. Neither was interested in running, so neither ran, and I never tried to get them to do so. My oldest finally decided to give it a try in January, and we have been running together all year. He is 20 and runs effortlessly. We will be running the WDW half in January, and I hope that he has a great experience and becomes a long term runner, but I won't force the issue. I want him to discover his passions, not mine.
> 
> So my answer - I would let them run whenever *they* decided that they wanted to run - at any age.


Spot on.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How early would you consider introducing your child to running? At what age would you let them run a 1 mile fun run? How about a 5k?


As early as they’d like. Disney has the kids races for all ages. I don’t think I would ever push it upon them.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How early would you consider introducing your child to running? At what age would you let them run a 1 mile fun run? How about a 5k?



This has been on my mind quite a bit lately.  I only started running in May when my friend successfully harassed me into signing up for 2018 Princess 10K.  One of my 4yos has been very vocal when I go out running that she wants to race.  I am kicking myself for not registering them for the now sold out kids races as 100m seems doable for them.  My September 5K had a kids '1 mile fun walk' which coincided with the 5K, which was silly from a timing perspective.  Looking at the local races, I see 1km &1 mile for kids, which seems a bit much for preschoolers.  I am looking forward to hearing what others think.

Also, for the race calendar: 11/11 Superheros 10K with the goals (1)finish my first 10k knowing going in that I will be walking a portion [first time at distance is still automatic PR, right?] (2) wear my 'I make twins, what is your superhero power?' shirt that seems silly for any other occasion (3) Get a picture with Captain America on armistice/veterans day.  I cannot believe I signed up.  My hip flexor has been cranky so my September mileage target of 40 was not even close.  Between business trips and a WDW week I don't know that I will get more than 30 miles in October.  I still think running half, and walking half is doable, but I will hope for more!


----------



## pixarmom

ATTQOTD:  I agree with @BuckeyeBama - when they want to run.  Our kids are ages 10, 17 and 18.  Mateojr has always been interested in running and I helped coach his cross country team a year early so that he could start in 4th grade instead of 5th.  It's that important to him - both physically and socially. He's been running Disney races since he was maybe four years old.   Our middle son put in four years of elementary and middle school cross country and then decided to focus on other sports.  He will do up to a 10K with me.  He tried a half marathon at Disney and said never again!  Our oldest son has never loved running, but he loves Disney and is a generally active kid in other ways, so he started running 10Ks and half marathons with me. 

Forgot to mention new PR for @mateojr last week!  17:32 for a 2-mile course - beat his previous PR by 28 seconds! 



Baloo in MI said:


> I loved it and hated it!



This!!  I'm going to write a race report for Lakefront Marathon shortly, and this is exactly how I feel.


----------



## ZellyB

pixarmom said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> This!!  I'm going to write a race report for Lakefront Marathon shortly, and this is exactly how I feel.



Yay!  Looking forward to reading about it!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: We don't have kids yet, so I try not to impart my *expert* wisdom on those with kids. I don't think you should ever force a particular activity, but encouraging an active lifestyle seems to be a winner.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: My son did his first fun run when he was 2 (his father walked him and he was the last to cross the line) and it was less than half a block. He did another when he was 3, which was a lap and we ran with him.  He's fascinated with videos/pictures of me running and currently loves racing his friends and grandmothers! I'd love for him to run whenever he wants, but would never push him. I didn't get into running until my mid 30s!  I'm sure he'll want to do a 5k when he hits grade school if his friends do it (we have a local 5k/10k that benefits our schools).


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Loving this topic, and everyone's responses are so fun. Our daughter will be two in November. We recently started bringing her along with us when we take our dogs for their evening walk, and she tends to run for almost the whole first half of our loop, then she peters out and either very slowly rambles back or wants to be carried. Usually at some point, she trips and falls, too. Oh, toddlerhood. 

Anyways, my hope is that she'll see us running and ask to join (or asks if I'll run a short run with her). I have this idea in my head that it'll be time she and I can spend together chatting and bonding as she grows up. But if she doesn't want to start, I'm certainly not going to force it. That said, my parents always had us in sport(s) growing up. We got to pick as we got old enough to have an opinion. I expect that we'll do the same with her. She's pretty active as it is, so I suspect she'll take kindly to organized sports.

We're planning to the WDW half in 2019, and I have it in the back of my head that I'd like to ask her if she wants to do one of the kids runs (she'll be four). I'll have to wait and see whether I think that would be fun for her based on how her interests develop.


----------



## FredtheDuck

September Miles: 48.

September included my taper week, my first half marathon, and a full week of no running after for recovery. I just started another training plan (thanks, @DopeyBadger!) last week, so miles will tick back up for October.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  My kiddo is still pretty young but has had some flashes of running interest.  She'll be 5 at the end of this month and still brags to people about her "piggy race" when she ran 100 yd dash during the Flying Pig weekend and won (her heat of like 20 kids.)  It's funny to see adults faces when she randomly throws out the "I won the piggy race" into conversation.  I've asked a few times if she wanted to run a mommy/daddy race (meaning like a local fun run 5k) and she sometimes gets excited and others she's like NOOOOPE.  So I don't push it.  She's incredibly fast in short bursts (I can't keep up with her down the sidewalk even in my peak training) but her "I'm over it and onto the next thing" normal 4 year old disposition makes me think a 5k is a bit more into the future.  I'd be more than happy to run and walk and dance and walk and run one with her maybe in the spring.  I'll keep my eye out for more 100yd toddler dash type things.  She REALLY REALLY wants to do ninja warrior obstacle courses and to her that's way cooler than anything I do with running.  She's also testing her toes at ice skating and starts gymnastics on Thursday.  I'm trying not to make it overkill, but she's the most active kid I've ever met and loves to move.  She's a top notch swimmer and has her eyes kinda set on a tri if she can use her training wheels (seriously, we've had the conversation) 

We aren't doing the disney kids race this year because it's kind of a hassle in the middle of a very expensive short vacation, maybe one day.  It's just a lot of hustle and bustle on a day where she's got a date with Flynn Rider at brunch 

Edited to add this pic: genuine pride that she got a medal that was just for her.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: Definitely agree with some of the things that have been said about not forcing them.  However, exposing them to your running habits usually helps.  Our oldest ran his first Mickey Mile at 5 while our youngest did it at 3 (with a parent). They don't have to run the whole thing, but the excitement of the race really engaged them (and they got their own medal just like Mom and Dad which REALLY made it exciting!).  Now at 9 and 12, we've run 5k's many times as a family, and my oldest is going to do the 5k and 10k back to back with me this year as I run Dopey.

The Phys Ed teacher at our elementary school does a "run series" each year.  1k, then 2k, then 3k...culminating in a 5k at the end of the year.  It really engages the kids because they get a sticker as they complete each race, and a prize at the end if they've done all 5 races. Running with friends makes it fun for them!


----------



## pixarmom

*2017 Lakefront Marathon!
*
This was my third full marathon and my first non-Disney full.  I've run a ton of non-Disney half marathons, 10Ks and 5Ks, but was interested to determine whether I love the full marathon or just the Disney full marathon.  Also, super excited to run a full marathon at "home" along my favorite route.
*
Pre-Race:*  I had a moderate cold in the days leading up to the race, but not enough to prevent me from running.  The expo was irritating - very small space and by the time I arrived, it was crowded and people were entirely unaware of surroundings, bumping into each other.  But I do like the shirt and love the logo (see end of report!) on the jacket I purchased.  Got as much sleep as one can with a husband and two teenagers watching TV late on Saturday night!  (Thanks to mateojr for going to sleep early!)

*Race Day:  *Mateojr and my husband drove me to the start (teenagers still asleep at home, and then had an all-day rehearsal so not available to spectate.)  I felt great, secured a very convenient parking spot (turns out it was next to @DopeyBadger, but didn't know that at the time) and stayed relatively warm while waiting.  Line for porta potties was short.  Said hello to a bunch of guys from my neighborhood who all plan to run this thing in 3:30. Then I took the photo above, and recognized Steph and Gigi (Steph is in the red hat holding Gigi in blue jacket.)  So we headed over to say hi to @DopeyBadger and family.  Mateojr and I met Billy across the corral barriers at the WDW 5K earlier this year, and mateojr was excited to say hello again, but quickly diverted his attention to Gigi.    Thanks to Billy for some last-minute advice and reassurance!

*The First Half + a Couple More Miles:  *I can't say enough good things about the course, the weather and the fellow runners.  Complete running zen.  I was going at an easy pace and feeling fantastic.  I'm happy with my outfit - black tank, new black run skirt, removable white arm sleeves and light blue sparkle headband - all comfy and ideal for the weather.  I was smiling a true and genuine smile.  I crossed the 13.1 mat at 2:00 and my unicorn - the 4:00 finish that I never really talk about - was a possibility.  I was actually happy that I had another half to go.  I was running easy and I felt like I could run forever - this was going to be the best marathon ever.  My husband and mateojr popped up at a few different spots.  Saw several friends along the course as we moved from country roads to northshore neighborhoods.  Everything was perfect.

*Mile 15 - End:  *Here is where it falls apart.  I will always remember mile 15 at every marathon I run in the future.  My head is still clear, I have a ton of energy, my breathing is easy.  But my legs suddenly cramped up like crazy - both legs, and every part of them.  I have 11 miles to go and I have all this energy - so what is up with my legs?  This has never happened to me before.  I have to figure out a plan, and that plan includes walk breaks and a commitment to continue smiling.  Fellow runners are wonderful - they offer water, salt, advice, encouragement.  After the "crash," I see two friends in separate places - in hindsight, I should have told one of them to text my husband because I know he's going to be worried when he sees my 20-mile mat time.  I hopped up on a curb and the cramp turned to seize - spectators jumped out to help.  Two fed me pretzels while another guy actually started rubbing my calf.  (OK, that was unexpected, but it really helped!)  I see the 4:10 pacers pass.  Later, I will see the 4:20 and 4:30 pacers pass.  I keep my head up.  I pass my street - I will not go home.  I see my husband and tell him I will finish, and I tell mateojr not to worry.  I think I was most sad about the fact that I love this route and was so excited to be running it at the end of a marathon - with my very favorite downhill onto the lake.  I couldn't enjoy it - it just really hurt.  But I finished.  The final update I received was a finish of 4:35ish, which is in between my first marathon and my PR.  (I think that's different from the text @roxymama received.)  Many thanks to roxymama, who is just completely awesome - really lifted my spirits to see all those updates and words of encouragement from her and from Dopeybadger's readers! 

*Lessons Learned:* 

1.  I strayed from my full marathon training plans of the past, because I was so focused on triathlons and half marathons over the spring and summer.  I can PR half marathons, 5Ks and triathlons with relatively unconventional training.  That's not the case for me for the full marathon.  Back to the drawing board for the Goofy Challenge in January - and fast!  Also, I should stretch and warm up.

2.  I do love non-Disney full marathons!  And I'd love to run this one again.  I just need to think about how to balance it with half and tri training, and kids and life.

3.  I'm not usually good at adjusting goals, going to Plan B or feeling good about any of it.  But I'm proud of this.  I wore my shirt and my jacket yesterday after the race and I smile when I see my medal.  @Ariel484 posted yesterday that this was tough but it seems that I am tougher.  Thank you so much for that. When I remember this race, that will be my focus.


----------



## pixarmom

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  My kiddo is still pretty young but has had some flashes of running interest.  She'll be 5 at the end of this month and still brags to people about her "piggy race" when she ran 100 yd dash during the Flying Pig weekend and won (her heat of like 20 kids.)  It's funny to see adults faces when she randomly throws out the "I won the piggy race" into conversation.  I've asked a few times if she wanted to run a mommy/daddy race (meaning like a local fun run 5k) and she sometimes gets excited and others she's like NOOOOPE.  So I don't push it.  She's incredibly fast in short bursts (I can't keep up with her down the sidewalk even in my peak training) but her "I'm over it and onto the next thing" normal 4 year old disposition makes me think a 5k is a bit more into the future.  I'd be more than happy to run and walk and dance and walk and run one with her maybe in the spring.  I'll keep my eye out for more 100yd toddler dash type things.  She REALLY REALLY wants to do ninja warrior obstacle courses and to her that's way cooler than anything I do with running.  She's also testing her toes at ice skating and starts gymnastics on Thursday.  I'm trying not to make it overkill, but she's the most active kid I've ever met and loves to move.  She's a top notch swimmer and has her eyes kinda set on a tri if she can use her training wheels (seriously, we've had the conversation)
> 
> We aren't doing the disney kids race this year because it's kind of a hassle in the middle of a very expensive short vacation, maybe one day.  It's just a lot of hustle and bustle on a day where she's got a date with Flynn Rider at brunch
> 
> Edited to add this pic: genuine pride that she got a medal that was just for her.



Can I "like" this again because that picture is completely adorable?


----------



## Ariel484

pixarmom said:


> 3.  I'm not usually good at adjusting goals, going to Plan B or feeling good about any of it.  But I'm proud of this.  I wore my shirt and my jacket yesterday after the race and I smile when I see my medal.  @Ariel484 posted yesterday that this was tough but it seems that I am tougher.  Thank you so much for that. When I remember this race, that will be my focus.


And i meant it! I think it's important to look at a less-than-happy result and see what you can learn from it, but to MOVE ON from it - take the good things that happened and carry them with you, because you can learn from those as well.  Congrats to you! 

Also...I totally get what you mean about "do I love marathons or do I just love the Disney marathon?" - I am one of those who just loves the Disney marathon...I just can't get myself to train for a marathon where Mickey isn't on the medal.  So I greatly admire the dedication of anyone that can train for a non-Disney marathon.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I have two kids with different interests that come and go with running.  At their current ages and interest levels I let them dictate their participation in any runs.  My daughter, now 9, has more interest than my son, who is 11.  They both did their first respective kids races in 2014 at PHM when I did my first half.  I think it was the 200 and 400 meters.  In 2015 my daughter wanted to do the Princess 5k, and we did, but she set the pace.  It was a mixture of running, walking, jogging, some pictures and then a sprint over the finish.  In November 2015 the whole family did the Avengers 5k.  My son originally wanted to do it at registration time, then complained about it closer to race day.  But the day of, we had to keep slowing him down to stay with us.  He absolutely loved it.  But he does not want any part of princess weekend, so he didn't join my daughter and I for Princess 5k in 2016.  He does say if we ever go for a star wars weekend, he would do that.  My daughter is excited to turn 10 in March, because she will be old enough for the 10k, but I am not sure I'll sign her up for one until she shows interest in actually doing some training which I'd keep slow and walk/run intervals at least initially.  

Both kids are starting to say they want to get better at running because of other sports they do, so I am struggling with figuring out how much they mean it and what an appropriate amount is.  My husband does not run, he's a cyclist, so its just me to run with them, and they have different focuses.  My son wants to work on speed over short distances, his main sport is flag football (he'd play tackle but I won't let him until high school - mean mom).  My daughter wants more endurance, because she does field hockey and runs a lot of distance over the course of a game.  I'm thinking they are complementary, so maybe 2 days a week with a bit of each.  Of course they have expressed this interest in the last few weeks before my first marathon, not an ideal time for me to be suddenly throwing in a few extra workouts a week!


----------



## kywyldcat03

September miles: 162.04 Most miles ever for me in a month!
Been tapering down for my half-marathon race next week 10/14 (Murfreesboro Middle Half).  @DopeyBadger has given me great advice on working on my speed and I am going to try to PR and maybe even break 2 hrs if it is in the cards.  Speed has improved and comfortably ran a 7 miler last week with all miles all under goal half marathon pace at 8:58.  Just gotta stretch that pace out another 6 miles!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

roxymama said:


> She's a top notch swimmer and has her eyes kinda set on a tri if she can use her training wheels (seriously, we've had the conversation)


My guy did a number of kids tri's with training wheels...you are even able to run along with them while they ride at some races.


----------



## JulieODC

My 6y old DD has recently been more interested in running. Both girls know Mommy runs, and we did a family 5k last year. The 6y old asked to come with me for a run recently, and we had a great time! 3 miles and lots of chatting and laughing. I hope we have lots more runs together.


----------



## ZellyB

Loved the write-up @pixarmom and I know you wanted a better time, but it was still a great time in my books!  That logo on the jacket looks great too!

It sounds like all was going well and then something like cramps has to hit.  But, as @Ariel484 said, what do you learn from it and how do you move on.  You will do that without problem I am sure.  You are a strong runner and you can make adjustments even though I know that can be hard!

I can say I do not LOVE non-Disney marathons.  But, then again, I've only run one and it was coming off a very difficult training season, so I'll see how I feel about non-Disney marathons in about a month.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD: Of my two daughters one hates running and one likes it.  I have never pushed running on them, but to be honest I would love for my girls to want to run.  That would be one more thing I can connect with them on.  But I know that it has to come from them.  My older daughter loves volleyball and dance and sees running as a mild torture administered in PE.  My younger daughter is into swimming and sees running as a fun activity.  I do run several 5ks with her each year.  I always let her pick the races, set the pace and celebrate this time I have with her.

The hard part is she is actually a very good runner and would do very well in cross country (I think).  Her school has a 5th and 6th grade cross country club that is prep for the junior high team.  I brought it up, she wanted to stick with swim.  I have to be honest that I was a little bummed.  But I get it, running is my thing and swimming is hers.  So I take her to swim and cheer her on there!  I know it has to be what she wants and I am happy she is active and healthy. 

On an exciting note, she is going to run the 5k with me at WDW in January.  Her first runDisney race.


----------



## Keels

CheapRunnerMike said:


> My guy did a number of kids tri's with training wheels...you are even able to run along with them while they ride at some races.



I wish I could do a tri with training wheels.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How early would you consider introducing your child to running? At what age would you let them run a 1 mile fun run? How about a 5k?



My nephew understands that I am a runner. He is almost 3. This weekend we participated in RunForTheCure to support my sister's, sister-in-law who has just overcome breast cancer. This was a "family" 5K, so more walkers than runners, but my nephew had been saying in the lead-up that he was going to, "run it like Aunty" (melt my heart!). 

Well that little buddy did! He "ran" his chubby little legs off for an entire MILE-talking smack all the way!! I kid you not, he was pointing out people ahead of him and yelling, "I'm coming! I'm faster!" (maybe Aunty has also taught him to be competitive ). At the mile marker he veered off onto the grass, sat down, declared himself "fast as Aunty" and "Time to go home!".

I have no idea how this will pan out for his future, but it was freakn' awesome to witness!!


----------



## JClimacus

Congratulations to @ZellyB, @JulieODC, @Dis5150, @Dopeyintraining, @Baloo in MI on great weekends! (I hope I didn't miss anyone.)

@DopeyBadger a 7 minute PR is awesome. I think once we get into PR territory no one really knows what is going to happen. It's like exploring an undiscovered country. You'll only know what is there and how far you can go when you get there. 

@pixarmom I admire your ability to persevere through that sort of adversity and finish. I can't imagine continuing to finish in the face of the sort of cramps you were experiencing. It confirms my conviction that women are generally better at handling pain than men.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Congratulations on a great weekend for everybody who reported back! What an inspiration! You guys have no idea how helpful this is when we hit the meat of training for an event. It's easy to forget why we're out there.

September:
258.76 miles
9:32 min/mile
137 avg HR

So..... I'm tired. The whole cumulative fatigue thing in the Hansons training turns out to be no joke. Honestly, I was starting to get worried, because I thought I might not be pushing hard enough as I was feeling really good and every run has gone well. I've only really started to feel it the last week (last 16 miler was Saturday), and it's a drain, for sure. My interval run today was still great, but holy cow I can't wait to taper! 

Speaking of taper, I'll be sending @LSUlakes a question about that. I hope everyone has a productive week, either running or healing!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I wish I could do a tri with training wheels.



You want arm floaties!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Keels said:


> I wish I could do a tri with training wheels.


I would run along beside you @Keels


----------



## JClimacus

Wineglass Marathon Recap

@LSUlakes , put me down for a 3:38:15, both a PR and my first BQ. (Although, as @DopeyBadger notes, it won't be good enough to actually run Boston. I'd need something like 3:36 for that. And as far as getting older has perks, since I turned 54 this year I'm now in the 55-59 age group for BQ since I'm trying to qualify for Boston 2019. Thus the 3:40 goal.)

I'll write another post reviewing the Wineglass Marathon itself. It's a great race.

My goal in this race was sub 3:40 (my PR, dating from 2015, is 3:41:35). The plan was to run with the 3:40 pacer and, maybe, pull ahead somewhere around mile 18 if I was feeling strong - knowing I needed some minutes under 3:40 if I was actually to run Boston.

The conditions were very good. Cold, actually sub 40 at the start, warming up to the high 50's by the end, and very little wind. The Wineglass course is fast, a point to point that is an overall gentle downslope, some mild rollers along the way and a couple minor hills (the worst being an equivalent to the mile 21 ramp at Disney.)

I started with the 3:40 pacer in front of me. I thought he went out a little fast so I let him go ahead and let myself be guided by my watch. After a few miles he was still pulling ahead and I noticed on my watch I was running about an 8:28 pace (3:40 marathon is an 8:23 pace). But I felt comfortable at that pace and anything faster would feel like work, and I knew I shouldn't have to work at this point in the race. If I did, the 3:40 would never happen anyway.

By about mile 6 I was settled in to the race and found I was able to run the 8:23 pace comfortably. I could see the 3:40 pacer about 1/4 mile ahead of me with a group of maybe 30 runners clustered around him. I was relatively alone and was glad I could go through the water stops without dealing with the mob. For now I was happy to keep the pacer where he was and just tick off the miles.

At mile 16 I did an evaluation since, if I was going to run the 3:40, at some point I was going to have to close down the 3:40 pacer. I still felt fresh and my legs felt strong, and I was handling the mild rollers easily. I had no problem powering up a hill at mile 14. So I took it up a notch to about an 8:13 pace and slowly began creeping up on the pacer.

I caught him at mile 21.5, at which point I was running a sub 8:10 pace. I still felt good (although I was clearly working at this point) so I decided to keep that pace as long as I could. The 3:40 pacer was very animated - you could hear him a long way off - and he cheered me on as I caught him and then moved on - "That's right! You pass me! Go!". That gave me a boost and I ran my fastest mile of the race at mile 22, an 8:04. The distance finally started getting to me and I slowed down a bit at the end (8:13 and 8:14 to finish) but it was the strongest finish of any marathon I've run.

A few minutes after finishing I was wracked with calf cramps in both legs, a first for me. I'm usually in a lot of pain after a marathon but I've never cramped. The recovery has been more painful and slower than any other marathon, which I'm taking to mean I left everything on the course.

Sometimes nothing goes right in a race and it's a disaster. Other times everything goes right and you crush it. Yesterday everything was in place and went right - I've been training all year without injury, a fast course, great weather, and I finally ran a marathon the way I naturally run, which is negative splitting. (I did 1:50:45 for the first half and 1:47:30 for the second). 

With that out of the way, now I can think about Goofy and having a good time!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> You want arm floaties!



Well, duh.



CheapRunnerMike said:


> I would run along beside you @Keels



YES!!!


----------



## pixarmom

JClimacus said:


> Wineglass Marathon Recap
> 
> @LSUlakes , put me down for a 3:38:15, both a PR and my first BQ. (Although, as @DopeyBadger notes, it won't be good enough to actually run Boston. I'd need something like 3:36 for that. And as far as getting older has perks, since I turned 54 this year I'm now in the 55-59 age group for BQ since I'm trying to qualify for Boston 2019. Thus the 3:40 goal.)
> 
> I'll write another post reviewing the Wineglass Marathon itself. It's a great race.
> 
> My goal in this race was sub 3:40 (my PR, dating from 2015, is 3:41:35). The plan was to run with the 3:40 pacer and, maybe, pull ahead somewhere around mile 18 if I was feeling strong - knowing I needed some minutes under 3:40 if I was actually to run Boston.
> 
> The conditions were very good. Cold, actually sub 40 at the start, warming up to the high 50's by the end, and very little wind. The Wineglass course is fast, a point to point that is an overall gentle downslope, some mild rollers along the way and a couple minor hills (the worst being an equivalent to the mile 21 ramp at Disney.)
> 
> I started with the 3:40 pacer in front of me. I thought he went out a little fast so I let him go ahead and let myself be guided by my watch. After a few miles he was still pulling ahead and I noticed on my watch I was running about an 8:28 pace (3:40 marathon is an 8:23 pace). But I felt comfortable at that pace and anything faster would feel like work, and I knew I shouldn't have to work at this point in the race. If I did, the 3:40 would never happen anyway.
> 
> By about mile 6 I was settled in to the race and found I was able to run the 8:23 pace comfortably. I could see the 3:40 pacer about 1/4 mile ahead of me with a group of maybe 30 runners clustered around him. I was relatively alone and was glad I could go through the water stops without dealing with the mob. For now I was happy to keep the pacer where he was and just tick off the miles.
> 
> At mile 16 I did an evaluation since, if I was going to run the 3:40, at some point I was going to have to close down the 3:40 pacer. I still felt fresh and my legs felt strong, and I was handling the mild rollers easily. I had no problem powering up a hill at mile 14. So I took it up a notch to about an 8:13 pace and slowly began creeping up on the pacer.
> 
> I caught him at mile 21.5, at which point I was running a sub 8:10 pace. I still felt good (although I was clearly working at this point) so I decided to keep that pace as long as I could. The 3:40 pacer was very animated - you could hear him a long way off - and he cheered me on as I caught him and then moved on - "That's right! You pass me! Go!". That gave me a boost and I ran my fastest mile of the race at mile 22, an 8:04. The distance finally started getting to me and I slowed down a bit at the end (8:13 and 8:14 to finish) but it was the strongest finish of any marathon I've run.
> 
> A few minutes after finishing I was wracked with calf cramps in both legs, a first for me. I'm usually in a lot of pain after a marathon but I've never cramped. The recovery has been more painful and slower than any other marathon, which I'm taking to mean I left everything on the course.
> 
> Sometimes nothing goes right in a race and it's a disaster. Other times everything goes right and you crush it. Yesterday everything was in place and went right - I've been training all year without injury, a fast course, great weather, and I finally ran a marathon the way I naturally run, which is negative splitting. (I did 1:50:45 for the first half and 1:47:30 for the second).
> 
> With that out of the way, now I can think about Goofy and having a good time!



Just love this recap!!!  So exciting to hear the details throughout - great story and wonderful result.  This is a really helpful read for me because I have difficulty figuring out how to leave everything on the course - I'm always wondering how much I have left.  Wishing you a quick recovery!
So happy for you - congratulations!


----------



## Sailormoon2

JClimacus said:


> my first BQ


Congratulations!!


----------



## pixarmom

JClimacus said:


> @pixarmom I admire your ability to persevere through that sort of adversity and finish. I can't imagine continuing to finish in the face of the sort of cramps you were experiencing. It confirms my conviction that women are generally better at handling pain than men.



Ha!  Without comparing pain tolerance based on gender, I will admit that during the race I considered how this pain scored relative to childbirth.


----------



## JClimacus

Wineglass Marathon Review

This really is a great race. I'm a little biased since I ran well but I'm confident in saying it's easily the best race I've run non-Disney.

First - the course is fast and fun. It's point to point from Bath, NY to Corning, a gradual downslope with mild rollers and couple of hills, none major. It's got just enough elevation change that you don't pound the same muscles for 26 miles like you might on a pancake flat course.

Second - the organization is outstanding. The Expo is held in the Corning Museum of Glass, and I received a nice pullover embroidered with the Wineglass Marathon logo and a small bottle of champagne. It has the usual lineup of vendors. On race day, you are required to take a bus to the start line (out in the country). It was in the 30's prior to the start, and they had a large heated tent for the runners to wait in. When that got full, they opened a nearby municipal garage. There were numerous water stops along the course, I think every 2 miles, that featured water and gatorade, and occasionally gu gels and fruit. The volunteers are numerous, cheerful and supportive.

Third - outstanding spectator support. You run through several small towns along the route and hundreds of people turn out. At several points you run through large crowds with a lot of cheering. Its a pretty course as well - I'm a native of upstate New York and it really is beautiful country. When people think New York, they think NYC. Not so. And the end of the course is simply awesome. It reminded me of running down Main St. USA at Disney, but in Corning, it actually IS Main St., USA. With a little less than 1/2 mile to go, you turn down Market St. and run straight up it. You can see the finish off in the distance. As you close in, spectators are lined up on either side cheering you on, and it's near deafening when you cross the line. Then you get your medal and a water bottle and pass immediately to the food tent, which has apples, bananas, bagels, chicken soup, cookies, and a few other things I can't remember. A really great experience. If I run a race I've run before (not counting Disney), it would be this one.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

JClimacus said:


> Wineglass Marathon Recap
> 
> @LSUlakes , put me down for a 3:38:15, both a PR and my first BQ. (Although, as @DopeyBadger notes, it won't be good enough to actually run Boston. I'd need something like 3:36 for that. And as far as getting older has perks, since I turned 54 this year I'm now in the 55-59 age group for BQ since I'm trying to qualify for Boston 2019. Thus the 3:40 goal.)
> 
> I'll write another post reviewing the Wineglass Marathon itself. It's a great race.
> 
> My goal in this race was sub 3:40 (my PR, dating from 2015, is 3:41:35). The plan was to run with the 3:40 pacer and, maybe, pull ahead somewhere around mile 18 if I was feeling strong - knowing I needed some minutes under 3:40 if I was actually to run Boston.
> 
> The conditions were very good. Cold, actually sub 40 at the start, warming up to the high 50's by the end, and very little wind. The Wineglass course is fast, a point to point that is an overall gentle downslope, some mild rollers along the way and a couple minor hills (the worst being an equivalent to the mile 21 ramp at Disney.)
> 
> I started with the 3:40 pacer in front of me. I thought he went out a little fast so I let him go ahead and let myself be guided by my watch. After a few miles he was still pulling ahead and I noticed on my watch I was running about an 8:28 pace (3:40 marathon is an 8:23 pace). But I felt comfortable at that pace and anything faster would feel like work, and I knew I shouldn't have to work at this point in the race. If I did, the 3:40 would never happen anyway.
> 
> By about mile 6 I was settled in to the race and found I was able to run the 8:23 pace comfortably. I could see the 3:40 pacer about 1/4 mile ahead of me with a group of maybe 30 runners clustered around him. I was relatively alone and was glad I could go through the water stops without dealing with the mob. For now I was happy to keep the pacer where he was and just tick off the miles.
> 
> At mile 16 I did an evaluation since, if I was going to run the 3:40, at some point I was going to have to close down the 3:40 pacer. I still felt fresh and my legs felt strong, and I was handling the mild rollers easily. I had no problem powering up a hill at mile 14. So I took it up a notch to about an 8:13 pace and slowly began creeping up on the pacer.
> 
> I caught him at mile 21.5, at which point I was running a sub 8:10 pace. I still felt good (although I was clearly working at this point) so I decided to keep that pace as long as I could. The 3:40 pacer was very animated - you could hear him a long way off - and he cheered me on as I caught him and then moved on - "That's right! You pass me! Go!". That gave me a boost and I ran my fastest mile of the race at mile 22, an 8:04. The distance finally started getting to me and I slowed down a bit at the end (8:13 and 8:14 to finish) but it was the strongest finish of any marathon I've run.
> 
> A few minutes after finishing I was wracked with calf cramps in both legs, a first for me. I'm usually in a lot of pain after a marathon but I've never cramped. The recovery has been more painful and slower than any other marathon, which I'm taking to mean I left everything on the course.
> 
> Sometimes nothing goes right in a race and it's a disaster. Other times everything goes right and you crush it. Yesterday everything was in place and went right - I've been training all year without injury, a fast course, great weather, and I finally ran a marathon the way I naturally run, which is negative splitting. (I did 1:50:45 for the first half and 1:47:30 for the second).
> 
> With that out of the way, now I can think about Goofy and having a good time!


Woo hoo!  Congrats!!


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats @JClimacus !!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

JClimacus said:


> Wineglass Marathon Recap
> 
> @LSUlakes , put me down for a 3:38:15, both a PR and my first BQ. (Although, as @DopeyBadger notes, it won't be good enough to actually run Boston. I'd need something like 3:36 for that. And as far as getting older has perks, since I turned 54 this year I'm now in the 55-59 age group for BQ since I'm trying to qualify for Boston 2019. Thus the 3:40 goal.)
> 
> I'll write another post reviewing the Wineglass Marathon itself. It's a great race.
> 
> My goal in this race was sub 3:40 (my PR, dating from 2015, is 3:41:35). The plan was to run with the 3:40 pacer and, maybe, pull ahead somewhere around mile 18 if I was feeling strong - knowing I needed some minutes under 3:40 if I was actually to run Boston.
> 
> The conditions were very good. Cold, actually sub 40 at the start, warming up to the high 50's by the end, and very little wind. The Wineglass course is fast, a point to point that is an overall gentle downslope, some mild rollers along the way and a couple minor hills (the worst being an equivalent to the mile 21 ramp at Disney.)
> 
> I started with the 3:40 pacer in front of me. I thought he went out a little fast so I let him go ahead and let myself be guided by my watch. After a few miles he was still pulling ahead and I noticed on my watch I was running about an 8:28 pace (3:40 marathon is an 8:23 pace). But I felt comfortable at that pace and anything faster would feel like work, and I knew I shouldn't have to work at this point in the race. If I did, the 3:40 would never happen anyway.
> 
> By about mile 6 I was settled in to the race and found I was able to run the 8:23 pace comfortably. I could see the 3:40 pacer about 1/4 mile ahead of me with a group of maybe 30 runners clustered around him. I was relatively alone and was glad I could go through the water stops without dealing with the mob. For now I was happy to keep the pacer where he was and just tick off the miles.
> 
> At mile 16 I did an evaluation since, if I was going to run the 3:40, at some point I was going to have to close down the 3:40 pacer. I still felt fresh and my legs felt strong, and I was handling the mild rollers easily. I had no problem powering up a hill at mile 14. So I took it up a notch to about an 8:13 pace and slowly began creeping up on the pacer.
> 
> I caught him at mile 21.5, at which point I was running a sub 8:10 pace. I still felt good (although I was clearly working at this point) so I decided to keep that pace as long as I could. The 3:40 pacer was very animated - you could hear him a long way off - and he cheered me on as I caught him and then moved on - "That's right! You pass me! Go!". That gave me a boost and I ran my fastest mile of the race at mile 22, an 8:04. The distance finally started getting to me and I slowed down a bit at the end (8:13 and 8:14 to finish) but it was the strongest finish of any marathon I've run.
> 
> A few minutes after finishing I was wracked with calf cramps in both legs, a first for me. I'm usually in a lot of pain after a marathon but I've never cramped. The recovery has been more painful and slower than any other marathon, which I'm taking to mean I left everything on the course.
> 
> Sometimes nothing goes right in a race and it's a disaster. Other times everything goes right and you crush it. Yesterday everything was in place and went right - I've been training all year without injury, a fast course, great weather, and I finally ran a marathon the way I naturally run, which is negative splitting. (I did 1:50:45 for the first half and 1:47:30 for the second).
> 
> With that out of the way, now I can think about Goofy and having a good time!



Well done!! I especially like how you handled the pacing group. I'll be using a slightly slower group for mine in a few weeks and have been theorizing how I will approach it.


----------



## JClimacus

Chasing Dopey said:


> Well done!! I especially like how you handled the pacing group. I'll be using a slightly slower group for mine in a few weeks and have been theorizing how I will approach it.



Thank you! I really enjoy sharing experiences and reading others in this forum. We all have things to teach each other. I've learned a lot from @FFigawi, @DopeyBadger, @Wendy98, @pixarmom, @LSUlakes, @CheapRunnerMike  among many others. I'm looking forward to hearing how you approach your race and how it turns out.

It helped a lot to have the 3:40 pacer out in front of me as a target. At mile 16 I reminded myself to be patient. I didn't have to catch him in the next mile or 2 miles or 3 miles... it's a marathon after all. As long as the gap was closing I was doing well. So I'd zone out for a while, just getting lost in the rhythm of my legs and breathing. Every now and then I'd look up and he'd be a little bit closer. That would give me a boost and I'd go back to my zen-like state for a while. Sooner than I expected 5 miles had gone by and he was right in front of me.

Not that I was rooting against anyone, but it also helped that I saw runners periodically peel off the swarm around the 3:40 pacer and I would pass them. It vindicated my early decision not to try to stay with him with what I thought was an uncomfortable pace. By the time I reached him there were only maybe 6 runners left of the original several dozen that were pacing with him. That gave me a lot of confidence that I understood my body and what it was capable of doing.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How early would you consider introducing your child to running? At what age would you let them run a 1 mile fun run? How about a 5k?



This is a tough one for me. As a kid, I ran peewee races. I honestly don't remember if I was given the option of signing up or if I was just expected to do it. I think I mostly enjoyed the races, but I came in last a few times, and I hated that. Most people here will say that finishing last is better than not finishing at all, and for me that's not true (I'd rather not finish at all than finish last), and I think that aversion to finishing last came from the embarrassment of being the last kid to finish the race. While I was physically okay for the race, I don't know that I was emotionally ready for not being a great runner.

I don't have kids (and I don't know if I ever will), so this is all theoretical for me anyway, but I really don't know what I would do. I would want my kid to have the opportunity to participate in these events as soon as they feel ready, but I'm not sure if there's an age where maybe they won't feel comfortable with their performance in the race. It's tough.


----------



## JulieODC

Congrats @JClimacus - I've heard great things about wineglass! I spent a few days in Corning and can see why it's such a popular race!

I love that the pacer was cheering you on!


----------



## maw

ATTQOTD - 

I didn't run my first 5k until I was 39, so I think that means my kids were 4 and 8 at that point. I decided to run a 5k a month that year, and pretty soon the kids wanted in, too. My thing is that we will sign them up for whatever they want to do as long as it's still fun and they don't feel like their parents are forcing them. My now 7 and 11 year olds have done a bunch of 5ks, and my 11 year old is pretty fast. Both kids have placed in their age groups and are so proud. Lately my 11 yo has slowed down a little bit, she's asked if we can just walk and talk during the races. I have to say it drove me nuts at yesterday's 5k - I was on a mission. But, the time with her is great and that's what's important to me. 11 yo has no desire to do cross country because she says it looks like too much work. But an 8k? that's fun 

I wanted to add that we've seen some pretty bad parenting behavior at races. More than once where parents were berating their young kids for not going fast enough, or not training enough. I know everyone parents differently, but I don't want to be that parent. My husband is now running, too, and we always tell the girls how great they are doing - no matter what the clock says. Every kid is different. We're lucky to live some place that has a lot of fun races, and the girls will keep doing them as long as they want to! Just my two cents.

I've missed this group - I am back on the running train


----------



## sourire

Congratulations to all of our weekend runners!  Loved reading your race recaps. Thank you for sharing! So much inspiration!!!

September miles: 55 
This included the Disneyland 10K which was run with my mom, and a local half marathon, followed by some needed rest.  Now jumping into the start of marathon training for January...

ATTQOTD: No kiddos of my own, but my nephew (at around age 6) started asking about our run medals whenever he would come for sleepovers. He kept bringing up wanting "to do that turkey thing" with us (we have a funny looking medal from a local turkey trot 5k). We ran it together for the first time last year (he was 8 at the time). He seemed to have a good time, except that he stopped to tie his sneakers more than once, and I was afraid we were going to get plowed over! He also complained that his feet were hurting about 2 miles in, and I said, we have to get you some proper running sneakers if you're going to keep up with this! He has the medal hanging on his closet door, but he hasn't brought up wanting to do another race with his Auntie and Uncle as of yet. Time will tell.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How early would you consider introducing your child to running? At what age would you let them run a 1 mile fun run? How about a 5k?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I really do not have a answer for this. Obviously our youngest is a ways from even walking, but was curious when I should see if DD (She turns 4 in November) wants to run a bit. She ask about it, but I dont want to cause any harm or burn her out on it either. I am thinking I could maybe just let her run until she is tired or walk/run a quarter mile or half mile with her on occasion and see how she likes it. Like I said I do not know the answer to this. lol



My two oldest ran a 5k with me and they keep asking when they can do another race.  Obviously with the surgery I couldn't do that for a while and this year with the divorce I have nobody to watch my two youngest while we race.  But, they keep asking.  My ten year old asks to go on training runs with me but the last time she asked I was doing 6 miles and she isn't in shape for 6 so I had to tell her no.  But they will do another race with me for sure.  The two youngest don't seem interested yet, which is fine. 



DopeyBadger said:


> Funny enough, I don't have a plan.  It's been a long time since something didn't go as planned out in advance.  I knew I would get married in 2010.  I predicted a child in 2014 March (happened to be Feb).  After hitting my 3:38 in Oct 2015, I knew I'd be close to BQ shape in Oct 2017.  I had already planned my future schedule around the idea that I would sub-3 yesterday.  Focus on Dopey 2018, then HM in spring 2018, then fall 2018 marathon, then no disney in 2019, then Boston 2019.  So at this point, I'm kind of thinking everything over.  I'll see if there is a desirable Spring 2018 marathon to try again.  Maybe Fall 2018 instead and maybe Chicago since as @BikeFan points out I've got the auto-qualifier now.  We'll see I guess.  I've got some down time now with no running for the next week so lots of time to think.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'll turn 35 on April 23 2020.  So that means I don't get the BQ bump until the 2021 Boston Marathon (so 2020 qualifying window).  Just a guess on my part, but it depends on what the BAA wants to do about fairness when it comes to BQ levels.  This is what my analysis showed:
> 
> Boston Qualifying Times: History, Who's time is more difficult, Rationale, and the future!
> 
> _From 1990-2002, the times were set by performance and almost identical to what we came up with from our 2014 Chicago experiment. They used the same rationale. Set the times based on equal difficulty of achieving that time based on gender and age based on past marathon performance of those divisions.
> 
> “The decision to adjust the standards was made after careful review of recent marathon performances in all age categories, and in response to discussions with many athletes who have competed at the marathon distance. The new standards represent more equitable requirements for all athletes. The new qualifying scheme has been refined to better accommodate the differences which naturally occur with the various age groups. First-class course security, unparalleled community and volunteer support, and state-of-the-art finish line systems enable us to allow many more athletes the opportunity to compete at Boston.” – Guy Morse, Race Director
> 
> But something changed in 2002, they upped the cap on the field size. So now they needed (or wanted) more participants. And where are they going to find more people willing to run the Boston Marathon, well those who have the desire and motivation to want to. Thus, they moved the time requirements for the 45-59 age groups up so they could accommodate more participants. They likely figured out this is where the most people were being left out who had the desire to run it.
> 
> "Rationale: The new qualifying times for runners 45-years and older reflected the B.A.A.’s ability and desire to accommodate more participants. For the 2003 race, the field size limit was set at 20,000 participants, an increase of 5,000 from the 2002 Boston Marathon. The adjustment in the qualifying times followed a review and analysis of performances across the sport. In addition, three new age groups were created."
> 
> But this now begs the question for the future of BQ standards. The time was moved for 45-59 because they wanted to max the field in 2003. But in 2010 they got together to try and determine a new set of standards and unknowingly couldn't have predicted the running boom of 2012 and events of the 2013 Boston Marathon. Since the recent marathon running boom of 2012, the desire to run it and actually meet the standards has exceeded the field cap. This means they need to make a change and the likeliest place is the 45-59 age categories reverting back to the original time set by performance and not by maximizing the field based on the cap.
> _
> I'll be interested to see if they do indeed make a change whether it's like I predict.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and congrats on your race as well!



I was actually thinking yesterday that not having a plan might be best for you.  Some people get a BQ when they least expect it. Maybe you didn't feel "right" for the beginning of the race because you were too tight from nerves.  Maybe no plan will help you relax more and get one of those glorious runs where everything just goes right.  Obviously a training plan is important, I just mean throw in a race or two just for fun and see what happens. 




pixarmom said:


> View attachment 274162
> 
> *2017 Lakefront Marathon!
> *
> This was my third full marathon and my first non-Disney full.  I've run a ton of non-Disney half marathons, 10Ks and 5Ks, but was interested to determine whether I love the full marathon or just the Disney full marathon.  Also, super excited to run a full marathon at "home" along my favorite route.
> *
> Pre-Race:*  I had a moderate cold in the days leading up to the race, but not enough to prevent me from running.  The expo was irritating - very small space and by the time I arrived, it was crowded and people were entirely unaware of surroundings, bumping into each other.  But I do like the shirt and love the logo (see end of report!) on the jacket I purchased.  Got as much sleep as one can with a husband and two teenagers watching TV late on Saturday night!  (Thanks to mateojr for going to sleep early!)
> 
> *Race Day:  *Mateojr and my husband drove me to the start (teenagers still asleep at home, and then had an all-day rehearsal so not available to spectate.)  I felt great, secured a very convenient parking spot (turns out it was next to @DopeyBadger, but didn't know that at the time) and stayed relatively warm while waiting.  Line for porta potties was short.  Said hello to a bunch of guys from my neighborhood who all plan to run this thing in 3:30. Then I took the photo above, and recognized Steph and Gigi (Steph is in the red hat holding Gigi in blue jacket.)  So we headed over to say hi to @DopeyBadger and family.  Mateojr and I met Billy across the corral barriers at the WDW 5K earlier this year, and mateojr was excited to say hello again, but quickly diverted his attention to Gigi.    Thanks to Billy for some last-minute advice and reassurance!
> 
> *The First Half + a Couple More Miles:  *I can't say enough good things about the course, the weather and the fellow runners.  Complete running zen.  I was going at an easy pace and feeling fantastic.  I'm happy with my outfit - black tank, new black run skirt, removable white arm sleeves and light blue sparkle headband - all comfy and ideal for the weather.  I was smiling a true and genuine smile.  I crossed the 13.1 mat at 2:00 and my unicorn - the 4:00 finish that I never really talk about - was a possibility.  I was actually happy that I had another half to go.  I was running easy and I felt like I could run forever - this was going to be the best marathon ever.  My husband and mateojr popped up at a few different spots.  Saw several friends along the course as we moved from country roads to northshore neighborhoods.  Everything was perfect.
> 
> *Mile 15 - End:  *Here is where it falls apart.  I will always remember mile 15 at every marathon I run in the future.  My head is still clear, I have a ton of energy, my breathing is easy.  But my legs suddenly cramped up like crazy - both legs, and every part of them.  I have 11 miles to go and I have all this energy - so what is up with my legs?  This has never happened to me before.  I have to figure out a plan, and that plan includes walk breaks and a commitment to continue smiling.  Fellow runners are wonderful - they offer water, salt, advice, encouragement.  After the "crash," I see two friends in separate places - in hindsight, I should have told one of them to text my husband because I know he's going to be worried when he sees my 20-mile mat time.  I hopped up on a curb and the cramp turned to seize - spectators jumped out to help.  Two fed me pretzels while another guy actually started rubbing my calf.  (OK, that was unexpected, but it really helped!)  I see the 4:10 pacers pass.  Later, I will see the 4:20 and 4:30 pacers pass.  I keep my head up.  I pass my street - I will not go home.  I see my husband and tell him I will finish, and I tell mateojr not to worry.  I think I was most sad about the fact that I love this route and was so excited to be running it at the end of a marathon - with my very favorite downhill onto the lake.  I couldn't enjoy it - it just really hurt.  But I finished.  The final update I received was a finish of 4:35ish, which is in between my first marathon and my PR.  (I think that's different from the text @roxymama received.)  Many thanks to roxymama, who is just completely awesome - really lifted my spirits to see all those updates and words of encouragement from her and from Dopeybadger's readers!
> 
> *Lessons Learned:*
> 
> 1.  I strayed from my full marathon training plans of the past, because I was so focused on triathlons and half marathons over the spring and summer.  I can PR half marathons, 5Ks and triathlons with relatively unconventional training.  That's not the case for me for the full marathon.  Back to the drawing board for the Goofy Challenge in January - and fast!  Also, I should stretch and warm up.
> 
> 2.  I do love non-Disney full marathons!  And I'd love to run this one again.  I just need to think about how to balance it with half and tri training, and kids and life.
> 
> 3.  I'm not usually good at adjusting goals, going to Plan B or feeling good about any of it.  But I'm proud of this.  I wore my shirt and my jacket yesterday after the race and I smile when I see my medal.  @Ariel484 posted yesterday that this was tough but it seems that I am tougher.  Thank you so much for that. When I remember this race, that will be my focus.
> 
> View attachment 274174



This will probably come our wrong but I was chuckling when I read your report.  The same thing happened to me when I ran my first full.  My A goal was to finish under 4 hours, which having just started running 7 months prior was a stretch goal probably. I got to the 1/2 marker feeling fantastic.  It was 2:01.  I'm thinking these marathon things are easy, what's everyone talking about.  Mile 14 hit.  Stomach issues started.  I was wondering how I would get to the finish without crapping my pants.  I pushed forward.  Mile 18 both hamstrings cramped up and I'm laying in someone's front yard clutching the backs of my legs. I walked the majority of the last 8 miles.  Needless to say I didn't hit my goal but it was still one of the best experiences of my life.  I finished and nobody can take that away from me ever.  So, you may not have hit your goal but you showed just how tough you are for not quitting. You should be more proud of that than any finish time.


----------



## Anisum

Keels said:


> I wish I could do a tri with training wheels.


Same. It would make it much easier to get my water out while riding.


----------



## FredtheDuck

JClimacus said:


> put me down for a 3:38:15, both a PR and my first BQ.



Congrats!!! 



JClimacus said:


> Not that I was rooting against anyone, but it also helped that I saw runners periodically peel off the swarm around the 3:40 pacer and I would pass them. It vindicated my early decision not to try to stay with him with what I thought was an uncomfortable pace. By the time I reached him there were only maybe 6 runners left of the original several dozen that were pacing with him. That gave me a lot of confidence that I understood my body and what it was capable of doing.



I love that you trusted yourself and ended up with validation along the way. Well done and well run!


----------



## cadek

JClimacus said:


> Wineglass Marathon Recap
> 
> @LSUlakes , put me down for a 3:38:15, both a PR and my first BQ. (Although, as @DopeyBadger notes, it won't be good enough to actually run Boston. I'd need something like 3:36 for that. And as far as getting older has perks, since I turned 54 this year I'm now in the 55-59 age group for BQ since I'm trying to qualify for Boston 2019. Thus the 3:40 goal.)
> 
> I'll write another post reviewing the Wineglass Marathon itself. It's a great race.
> 
> My goal in this race was sub 3:40 (my PR, dating from 2015, is 3:41:35). The plan was to run with the 3:40 pacer and, maybe, pull ahead somewhere around mile 18 if I was feeling strong - knowing I needed some minutes under 3:40 if I was actually to run Boston.
> 
> The conditions were very good. Cold, actually sub 40 at the start, warming up to the high 50's by the end, and very little wind. The Wineglass course is fast, a point to point that is an overall gentle downslope, some mild rollers along the way and a couple minor hills (the worst being an equivalent to the mile 21 ramp at Disney.)
> 
> I started with the 3:40 pacer in front of me. I thought he went out a little fast so I let him go ahead and let myself be guided by my watch. After a few miles he was still pulling ahead and I noticed on my watch I was running about an 8:28 pace (3:40 marathon is an 8:23 pace). But I felt comfortable at that pace and anything faster would feel like work, and I knew I shouldn't have to work at this point in the race. If I did, the 3:40 would never happen anyway.
> 
> By about mile 6 I was settled in to the race and found I was able to run the 8:23 pace comfortably. I could see the 3:40 pacer about 1/4 mile ahead of me with a group of maybe 30 runners clustered around him. I was relatively alone and was glad I could go through the water stops without dealing with the mob. For now I was happy to keep the pacer where he was and just tick off the miles.
> 
> At mile 16 I did an evaluation since, if I was going to run the 3:40, at some point I was going to have to close down the 3:40 pacer. I still felt fresh and my legs felt strong, and I was handling the mild rollers easily. I had no problem powering up a hill at mile 14. So I took it up a notch to about an 8:13 pace and slowly began creeping up on the pacer.
> 
> I caught him at mile 21.5, at which point I was running a sub 8:10 pace. I still felt good (although I was clearly working at this point) so I decided to keep that pace as long as I could. The 3:40 pacer was very animated - you could hear him a long way off - and he cheered me on as I caught him and then moved on - "That's right! You pass me! Go!". That gave me a boost and I ran my fastest mile of the race at mile 22, an 8:04. The distance finally started getting to me and I slowed down a bit at the end (8:13 and 8:14 to finish) but it was the strongest finish of any marathon I've run.
> 
> A few minutes after finishing I was wracked with calf cramps in both legs, a first for me. I'm usually in a lot of pain after a marathon but I've never cramped. The recovery has been more painful and slower than any other marathon, which I'm taking to mean I left everything on the course.
> 
> Sometimes nothing goes right in a race and it's a disaster. Other times everything goes right and you crush it. Yesterday everything was in place and went right - I've been training all year without injury, a fast course, great weather, and I finally ran a marathon the way I naturally run, which is negative splitting. (I did 1:50:45 for the first half and 1:47:30 for the second).
> 
> With that out of the way, now I can think about Goofy and having a good time!



It sounds like you had a great race! Congratulations! I ran Wineglass 2 years ago and absolutely loved it!  Such a beautiful, easy course! I had been dealing with shin splints, and ended up with tibial stress fractures, and still loved that race, it's that good! Not that I've run a lot of marathons, but it's my kind of race. Maybe it's the wine in the name...


----------



## cadek

Baloo in MI said:


> Race Report:  Yesterday I ran the Thru The Leaves 50K.  It was a difficult race, but a good day.  Last week I got sick and ended up in bed on Thursday and Friday; race was Sunday.  Saturday I was feeling better and decided to run the race.  I think it did impact my endurance as the race stretched out.  But I do not think it was a significant difference.  Very happy I ran.  The race is broken up into 5 loops.  Each consists of the first 3 miles being on single track, very technical, and extremely hilly.  In this section you are either going up or down and really have to concentrate on the trail as it was cliffs in places and had roots, rocks and all kinds of stuff to trip you up and provide for a tough day!  This section ends with stairs...  At the top of them (about 100) is the aid station.  From there it is a nice down hill and then about 1.5 miles of flat dirt road before going back up in to the hills towards the finish.  The toughest piece of the race though from a mental stand point is that you approach the finish area, can see it and hear it and then the course takes you away into a series of loops and twists before turning towards the finish.  This last bit is probably a half mile.  You do this five times.
> 
> Loop 1 went smooth, felt strong spent most of the time talking to another runner who recently completed a 100 mile race.  It was great info and the pace was perfect.  Loops 2 and 3 were ok.  Loop 4 my legs began to protest and loop 5 was extremely challenging!  My goal was a 6:30.  Going into loop 5 I know that was no longer a possibility so I began shooting to keep the race under 7:00.  Loop four took me 1:40 to complete and I had to run 1:40 again in loop five to assure a sub 7.  I hurt everywhere on this last loop.  Obstacles I was able to cruise over easily earlier in the day were very difficult in this section.  Once past the hilly sections I had nothing left and just wanted to walk it in.  I decided to run a 1 & 1 (1 minute running & 1 walking).  I did this for four minutes and realized that this would push me past 7.  So I just sucked it up, and although moving slowly, ran it in.  I finished in 6:50.  So that is a PR by almost  55 minutes.  I am happy with this time and I am very proud of the effort.  It was not the time I had hoped to reach, but I did reach the effort!
> 
> I underestimated the course and how technical the hilly sections were.  It is one thing to run hills it is another to do it on a single track with roots, rocks, fallen trees and "trip here and you are going to the hospital" hillsides.  I loved it and hated it!  I learned a lot and am looking foward to a few days off and then getting set for my 12 hour race at the end of the month.
> 
> Also:  Congratulations Billy on your race.  You will reach that BQ, you are an inspiration!



Congratulations on your 50K PR! I feel like ultramarathons are different than marathons when it comes to comparing times. No race is the same with the variety of trail difficulty and elevation you could be dealing with.


----------



## FredtheDuck

@LSUlakes Can you please add another race for me? 

November 18 - FredtheDuck - Run Under the Lights 5k (NG / N/A)

This is an evening 5k that goes through a big park that is decked out for the holidays. Haven't done it before, but hear it's great (and it sold out in a few hours). I debated racing it, but they're allowing strollers this year, so I'm thinking about running it with my daughter in the jogging stroller and taking it slowly so that she can enjoy it. Will depend on how cold it is.


----------



## LSUlakes

JClimacus said:


> Wineglass Marathon Recap
> 
> @LSUlakes , put me down for a 3:38:15, both a PR and my first BQ. (Although, as @DopeyBadger notes, it won't be good enough to actually run Boston. I'd need something like 3:36 for that. And as far as getting older has perks, since I turned 54 this year I'm now in the 55-59 age group for BQ since I'm trying to qualify for Boston 2019. Thus the 3:40 goal.)
> 
> I'll write another post reviewing the Wineglass Marathon itself. It's a great race.
> 
> My goal in this race was sub 3:40 (my PR, dating from 2015, is 3:41:35). The plan was to run with the 3:40 pacer and, maybe, pull ahead somewhere around mile 18 if I was feeling strong - knowing I needed some minutes under 3:40 if I was actually to run Boston.
> 
> The conditions were very good. Cold, actually sub 40 at the start, warming up to the high 50's by the end, and very little wind. The Wineglass course is fast, a point to point that is an overall gentle downslope, some mild rollers along the way and a couple minor hills (the worst being an equivalent to the mile 21 ramp at Disney.)
> 
> I started with the 3:40 pacer in front of me. I thought he went out a little fast so I let him go ahead and let myself be guided by my watch. After a few miles he was still pulling ahead and I noticed on my watch I was running about an 8:28 pace (3:40 marathon is an 8:23 pace). But I felt comfortable at that pace and anything faster would feel like work, and I knew I shouldn't have to work at this point in the race. If I did, the 3:40 would never happen anyway.
> 
> By about mile 6 I was settled in to the race and found I was able to run the 8:23 pace comfortably. I could see the 3:40 pacer about 1/4 mile ahead of me with a group of maybe 30 runners clustered around him. I was relatively alone and was glad I could go through the water stops without dealing with the mob. For now I was happy to keep the pacer where he was and just tick off the miles.
> 
> At mile 16 I did an evaluation since, if I was going to run the 3:40, at some point I was going to have to close down the 3:40 pacer. I still felt fresh and my legs felt strong, and I was handling the mild rollers easily. I had no problem powering up a hill at mile 14. So I took it up a notch to about an 8:13 pace and slowly began creeping up on the pacer.
> 
> I caught him at mile 21.5, at which point I was running a sub 8:10 pace. I still felt good (although I was clearly working at this point) so I decided to keep that pace as long as I could. The 3:40 pacer was very animated - you could hear him a long way off - and he cheered me on as I caught him and then moved on - "That's right! You pass me! Go!". That gave me a boost and I ran my fastest mile of the race at mile 22, an 8:04. The distance finally started getting to me and I slowed down a bit at the end (8:13 and 8:14 to finish) but it was the strongest finish of any marathon I've run.
> 
> A few minutes after finishing I was wracked with calf cramps in both legs, a first for me. I'm usually in a lot of pain after a marathon but I've never cramped. The recovery has been more painful and slower than any other marathon, which I'm taking to mean I left everything on the course.
> 
> Sometimes nothing goes right in a race and it's a disaster. Other times everything goes right and you crush it. Yesterday everything was in place and went right - I've been training all year without injury, a fast course, great weather, and I finally ran a marathon the way I naturally run, which is negative splitting. (I did 1:50:45 for the first half and 1:47:30 for the second).
> 
> With that out of the way, now I can think about Goofy and having a good time!



Congrats on the PR and BQ!!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster and a 3 part question:
1. Tapering... Love it or leave it?
2. At what point would you say your taper starts? 
3. Any good taper stories?

Thank you for the suggestion!

ATTQOTD:
1. Love it!
2. Taper starts after I complete my last 20 miler roughly 3 weeks out. That doesnt mean the runs get easier though. It just means that mileage is reduced and the duration of intense running is also decreased a little, but hard runs still happen up to the week of the race. The week of the race I will even run a shortish type run with a few miles at MRP.
3. Nothing is coming to mind. I'm usually a mess at that point and over worry about every little feeling that in my mind is going to cost me the race. lol It has never turned out that way though.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Waiting2goback said:


> I was actually thinking yesterday that not having a plan might be best for you. Some people get a BQ when they least expect it. Maybe you didn't feel "right" for the beginning of the race because you were too tight from nerves. Maybe no plan will help you relax more and get one of those glorious runs where everything just goes right. Obviously a training plan is important, I just mean throw in a race or two just for fun and see what happens.



It's tough for me to say really.  I certainly wasn't tight from nerves.  Probably one of the most comfortable and confident pre-marathon mornings I've had.  I know I've got Dopey 2018 on the schedule.  We'll see after that where it goes.  I might add in a HM in December, but we'll see.  Plus a Spring 2018 marathon is possible, but there aren't a lot of great choices around here that are cold enough for me consistently over year to year.  I have no doubt though that a BQ is on the horizon for me.  Just a matter of time.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Tapers make me nervous.  I feel like I am going to lose all my fitness during them.  

My first year back running, I followed the JG plans for Tink and W&D.  The Tink plan had a 3 week taper before it and W&D had a 2 week one.  I felt really unprepared going into Tink with 3 weeks of only 30 min runs a couple times a week.  For W&D, I felt a little better with only 2 weeks, although I wasn't really very good at that point about keeping up my weekly 30 min runs either.

Last year I didn't really taper at all for any of my HM's.  In the spring, I was behind and basically scheduled my long runs so that my first HM of the spring was my last long run distance, then I had 3 weeks to my next HM and 4 weeks to the next one after that, and I just tried to maintain some fitness in between with 5Ks and 10Ks.  In the fall I was also behind due to slacking, and did the same sort of thing to the first one and maintained for 3 weeks to the second.

This year now that I'm running with a running group, I'm following their plan.  I am doing a lot more running during the week than I ever was the previous two years... the first year I would only do 2x a week 30 min according to JG and last year I was also only doing 2x 30 min on weekdays but I skipped them A LOT.  My running group runs 2x a week as well but we do anywhere from 45-65 minutes on the weekday runs... usually something around 50-60, but sometimes a little more or little less, but I also actually do them 2x a week in addition to the increased running rather than skip them.   We will be doing a 2 week taper... this coming weekend is a 120 min long run, next weekend is 130, then off, then race, although we'll continue to run on the weekdays during the taper, just no run at all the weekend before.

I am panicking a little already!  Because previously I have always trained by mileage on the long runs, not time, and when I had my best results 2 years ago I trained all the way up to 12-13 miles.  Training by time, I only got to 9.5 miles last week with 120 minutes, so assuming this week is similar (although I'm "racing" (not really racing, just doing) a 5K the day before so I don't know), then I won't even get to 10 miles until the 130 min run and that's it.  Everyone says that 10 miles is enough to get you through 13.1, but I'm still worried!  Last year I had dismal results only training up to 10 miles, although intellectually I know it was because my weekday runs of 2x 30 min got skipped a lot, so I should not be so worried now that I'm not skipping any runs AND doing more during the week, but I still worry.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster and a 3 part question:
> 1. Tapering... Love it or leave it?
> 2. At what point would you say your taper starts?
> 3. Any good taper stories?



1) A necessity
2) The mileage begins to drop 3 weeks prior to the marathon, or 2 weeks prior to a HM, or just an easy instead of hard for a 5k/10k.

My marathon taper follows the following schedule:
-3 weeks prior to marathon is last long run (150 min max)
-During the next 21 days, the mileage drops slightly for 21 to 14, and 14 to 7.
-The intensity of the workouts remains the same (except for the Thursday prior to race day).
-The time of the workouts drops over the taper.
-The number of workouts per week remains the same.
-The last real hard workout is 10 days prior to the event.
-The week of the race is 42% of the mileage of the peak from 3 weeks earlier (not including the marathon).  So if I ran 50 miles 3 weeks prior, then week of race is 21 miles (50*0.42) + 26.2 mile race.

Using Stravistix, this is a visual of my marathon training cycle and taper from the last three weeks:

 

Orange line = Fitness
Black line  = Fatigue

 

That black dot was the last hard workout which was 10 days from the marathon.  After that run, you can see the "Fatigue" drop dramatically while the fitness remains close to the same.

3) No good stories as I'm just usually trying to avoid injury disasters.  Just seems like all falling items and sicknesses are gunning for you right before the race.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD:

1.  I go back and forth on whether I like it.
2. Taper for me is really this week only, short runs all week until I leave for Chicago.  Fast (for me)-ish paces, just short. 
3. Yesterday - Day 1 - I cleaned out my closet for goodwill donations so it would be almost dark when I ran so that I couldn't go longer.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD -

1 - I only taper for marathons or PR efforts. They are necessary, but I hate it because I love to run and I have to eat less.
2 - For marathons - 3 weeks out from race day. Any other race length - 2 weeks out.
3 - No stories - I just hate that I have to so dramatically cut back on my caloric intake during the taper weeks. But I have had death march race finishes when I decided not to taper.


----------



## roxymama

Congrats @Baloo in MI !  That sounds like quite the accomplishment to tackle a race like that.  



pixarmom said:


> Ha!  Without comparing pain tolerance based on gender, I will admit that during the race I considered how this pain scored relative to childbirth.



I had a birthing class teacher talk about "positive pain" vs "negative pain."  That they feel the same but you know that positive pain will result in something good once it is over.  Like having a baby or getting a splinter out or fixing a dislocated shoulder.  That kind of thing.  So I guess we should add "getting a marathon medal" to that list????
(also if that teacher were talking to me during the actual labor I would have punched her and asked her how her negative pain felt)



JClimacus said:


> Wineglass Marathon Review
> 
> This really is a great race. I'm a little biased since I ran well but I'm confident in saying it's easily the best race I've run non-Disney.
> 
> First - the course is fast and fun. It's point to point from Bath, NY to Corning, a gradual downslope with mild rollers and couple of hills, none major. It's got just enough elevation change that you don't pound the same muscles for 26 miles like you might on a pancake flat course.
> 
> Second - the organization is outstanding. The Expo is held in the Corning Museum of Glass, and I received a nice pullover embroidered with the Wineglass Marathon logo and a small bottle of champagne. It has the usual lineup of vendors. On race day, you are required to take a bus to the start line (out in the country). It was in the 30's prior to the start, and they had a large heated tent for the runners to wait in. When that got full, they opened a nearby municipal garage. There were numerous water stops along the course, I think every 2 miles, that featured water and gatorade, and occasionally gu gels and fruit. The volunteers are numerous, cheerful and supportive.
> 
> Third - outstanding spectator support. You run through several small towns along the route and hundreds of people turn out. At several points you run through large crowds with a lot of cheering. Its a pretty course as well - I'm a native of upstate New York and it really is beautiful country. When people think New York, they think NYC. Not so. And the end of the course is simply awesome. It reminded me of running down Main St. USA at Disney, but in Corning, it actually IS Main St., USA. With a little less than 1/2 mile to go, you turn down Market St. and run straight up it. You can see the finish off in the distance. As you close in, spectators are lined up on either side cheering you on, and it's near deafening when you cross the line. Then you get your medal and a water bottle and pass immediately to the food tent, which has apples, bananas, bagels, chicken soup, cookies, and a few other things I can't remember. A really great experience. If I run a race I've run before (not counting Disney), it would be this one.



HUGE CONGRATS!  Sounds like you had a race to remember for a long time.  I collect depression era glassware (including wine glasses) and so this race has my ears perked up.  Add it to the bucket list I guess.




LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster and a 3 part question:
> 1. Tapering... Love it or leave it?
> 2. At what point would you say your taper starts?
> 3. Any good taper stories?



ATTQOTD: 
1. Love it at first because I've completed a tough LR and am so OVER running by that point.  Then I start getting anxious about everything.  It's for the best I taper though as it usually works out for me.  Running on tired legs is harder than on rested ones (for me at least)
2. Depends on the distance I think.  Whenever I hit my last big long run and then my last tempo is when I mentally start thinking of it as the taper.  So a week and a half to a week.  I'm sure its longer for marathoners.
3. Well, I think collectively @ZellyB , @DopeyBadger and I all lost our minds a week ago.  And our only outlet was gifs.  Also I get a "cold" that isn't real at least one night during every taper.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD:

1. Love them! I never really did a true taper before I trained for the marathon last Janaury but man did I love it. It was a weird feeling because I kept thinking that I should be running more but I loved saying that I only needed to run “just 8 or 9 miles” for my my long run that week.
2. I think it officially started three weeks before the race.
3. No stories


----------



## Chasing Dopey

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster and a 3 part question:
> 1. Tapering... Love it or leave it?
> 2. At what point would you say your taper starts?
> 3. Any good taper stories?



1. Can. Not. Wait. Does this mean I'm one of those runners that doesn't actually love running? This is also the first time doing the cumulative fatigue thing, so before the taper didn't feel very dramatic.

2. Okay, this part of the question came from a conversation I had with a friend who is running MCM with me in a few weeks. He finished his last long run and sent me a text: "TAPER!" Looking at my plan, after the last long run, I still had 2 strength (interval) runs and 2 tempo runs. This week looks just like 2 weeks ago. He also has a few substance runs in there as well, but his standard, and I guess most peoples', is that the last long run is the start point. For me, I think of the last tempo as the start point. 56 miles this week and 55 next week just doesn't look like a taper to me. 

3. Since I am a slave to the plan, I don't expect to go stir crazy (and there's still a lot of miles in there). But the same friend went nuts before his first marathon and couldn't hold back a few days before the race and gave himself a huge cramp. These are very useful stories to me, as I am apparently not one of those 'gotta figure it out for yourself' types. I'll believe the people who have gone before me.


----------



## JClimacus

cadek said:


> It sounds like you had a great race! Congratulations! I ran Wineglass 2 years ago and absolutely loved it!  Such a beautiful, easy course! I had been dealing with shin splints, and ended up with tibial stress fractures, and still loved that race, it's that good! Not that I've run a lot of marathons, but it's my kind of race. Maybe it's the wine in the name...



It is a terrific race. Other than Disney, it's a race I'd like to do again. And they give you a small bottle of champagne with the swag!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD:
1. Tapering is definitely necessary whether you love it or not.
2. The Wineglass was the first marathon I did a 2 week taper instead of a 3 week. I PR'd, but who is to say if I might have run even faster with a 3 week taper? Something to think about while preparing for Goofy.
3. No good taper stories... other than accidentally running 5 miles instead of 4.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Chasing Dopey said:


> 2. Okay, this part of the question came from a conversation I had with a friend who is running MCM with me in a few weeks. He finished his last long run and sent me a text: "TAPER!" Looking at my plan, after the last long run, I still had 2 strength (interval) runs and 2 tempo runs. This week looks just like 2 weeks ago. He also has a few substance runs in there as well, but his standard, and I guess most peoples', is that the last long run is the start point. For me, I think of the last tempo as the start point. 56 miles this week and 55 next week just doesn't look like a taper to me.


I taper both mileage and speed work, with a different plan for each. But the "taper" is a full 3 weeks, which begins after my long run since my long run is my last run in any particular week (I do long runs on Sundays, and my training week is Monday-Sunday). If my long run were in the middle of the week, my taper would begin after my Sunday run, whatever that might be on my calendar.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: 
1. Love the thought of it as I'm approaching it, thinking about having a little back-off from the time investment.  Hate it when I'm in the middle of it.  I'm always playing a mental game knowing I'm not losing fitness, but panicked that I'm losing fitness 
2. I do a 2 week taper, last long run 2 weeks before the race. I tried 3 week tapers, and I just couldn't handle them
3. No precise stories, but I constantly feel like little aches and pains pop up everywhere.  A twinge of pain on the side of the knee, must be ITBS.  Foot stiff when I get out of bed, must be PF.  Was that a shin splint I just felt?   I'm pretty sure my wife despises my taper windows


----------



## Dis5150

September miles 87.6!


----------



## cadek

Race Recap: Worlds End Fall Classic

Finish 3:29:42
Trail half marathon with over 3,000 ft of elevation gain.

Back story: 2 weeks before the race, my 14 year old heard us talking about the race and started asking questions. He'd like to do it. He's done a 25K with us the past 2 years, so I knew he could do it, and playing soccer right now should help. Well race registration was closed, no changes, no race day sign ups... After much internal debate, I sent the race director a message, and as he later told me, how could he say no to that? I was able to sign him up day of the race. 

This is a small race in it's second year with under 200 runners. I ran it last year, and also ran a 50K here this summer. I absolutely love the beauty of this area. I had some other running friends that were doing the race, as well as my husband. We weren't planning on running together as he's not much of a runner. I'm a bit more trained than him. Once my son decided to do it though, that changed my plan. I wanted to do my best, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to share this experience with my son. Last year when I ran this race, I had my first 50K the next day, so I had taken it very easy. My time to beat was 3:40:15, but was just hoping to finish before the 5:00 cut off with my son, not knowing how fast he'd be able to go. I should know better than to underestimate a 14 year old body!

It was lightly raining at the start. Wet rocks, roots and leaves certainly make things trickier! I planned to run with my son and husband, but thought we should start towards the back. I should know better! We are good at climbing, and once you get on the single track, there is no room to pass. Our first mile took us 23:19!  I never want to hold anyone else up, but then end up being the one held up. It's trail running...I never usually pay attention to pace, especially when you are climbing a mountain. My son said we started back too far (I know), but I reassured him that we would get spread out eventually. We were able to do some passing on the downhill, but then we got to a spot with huge rocks we had to climb down. You couldn't really make out the exact trail, as it was all rocks, so people were kind of scattered. My son got down before me so I said go ahead, I'll catch up. My mistake, as the next section of rocks and roots were not very passable, and I was stuck behind some people. Eventually I got around them and caught up, but had left my husband behind. I learned not let my son get away again! I could see how this race was going to go with my son, and that my husband would not want to go at that pace. I knew he'd be fine on his own. My mom and my younger son were out at the few accessible spots on the course, so it was nice to see them. We saw them between mile 3-4. We headed down along the creek for a bit on some big, slick rocks. Again, such a beautiful area! Then we crossed the road and picked up a different trail for some gradual uphill running with little waterfalls along the way. Another favorite section of mine. We saw my mom and son again between miles 6-7, near the first aid station. I grabbed a peanut butter ball whatever, and it was soooo good! I love trail running aid stations! There was a new section added to the course to take out a road section. The trail was freshly dug out, and sketchy at spots, but fun! After mile 8, we were going around some rocks that are bigger than us! There was a guy in front of us. We started going downhill. I admit I was taking a lot of photos along the way. I just hold my phone up and click, hoping for the best while still moving. I wasn't paying attention like I should have been. I finally said, I don't think we are going the right way. I haven't seen a race flag in a bit. My son says, there are some right down there. Yes, those are the people going up, where we already went a while ago! The guy in front didn't seem concerned. I told my son, well I'm going back up just to make sure. I'll yell down to you if I'm right. Sure enough, I was right. We missed a turn. There were other people coming down doing the same thing, and I told them I hadn't seen any flags that way. My son had followed me up so we got back on course, but had now been passed by people we had passed earlier. I knew it hadn't cost us that much time, but my son was pretty mad about it. Looking back, the out and back added about 0.3 miles. My son just kept complaining about it though. He felt we were doing so well, and then that happened. I told him we still are doing well. He said he wanted to beat my time from last year. I told him that might still be possible. He gets competitive. I like to do well, but trail running, I am really just there to have a good time. By the time we got to the aid station at 10 miles, I think he was getting over it and complaining less. There is a beautiful view here. I regret not having someone take our picture for the little time it would have cost us. I didn't see my mom here, and it turns out they must have gotten there just minutes after we were through. Back down we go, and then continue along more waterfalls. The last 2 miles my son was starting to slow down. He said his legs felt like they were going to give out from under him. I told him to hike when needed. He started to get negative and was walking. I hated to walk and get passed by people we had worked hard to pass earlier. I told him he could walk faster. I have to watch myself, because I know my legs are trained for more, but I felt we could move faster. We got to the last tricky downhill section and he picked up the pace again. He was happy about beating my time from last year, but not about getting off course! It took him about a half hour to start talking about coming back next year to beat our time, and maybe even train for it this time! My husband finished about 40 minutes behind us. I'm proud of him for finishing because he was ready to quit early on as he had knee pain (IT Band).

We have visited this area many times over the years, since my mom has a cabin nearby. That might be part of the reason why I love this race so much, or it could just be the untouched beauty of the forest and mountains. This will be a memory I cherish forever! I hope to share more trail races with my son. I never know what to expect in the teenage years. He is signed up for the 25K next April for his 3rd year running that! Sorry if this post is waaaay too long!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:

1)  Love the relaxed running schedule and rest - hate the madness that ensues
2)  Usually 3 weeks before race day
3)  Nothing too exciting except I truly just let myself succumb to it before this last race.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster and a 3 part question:
> 1. Tapering... Love it or leave it?
> 2. At what point would you say your taper starts?
> 3. Any good taper stories?


1. In the middle? It is just part of the journey. 
2. 2-3 weeks prior
3. Not really, I feel kind of boring.


----------



## michigandergirl

First off, congrats @JClimacus on the BQ!!!

September miles: 70.1 - this should have been my highest mileage month ever, but due to the shin injury I was sidelined for awhile. I've been easing back into running over the last 10 days and it seems to be going okay.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster and a 3 part question:
> 1. Tapering... Love it or leave it?
> 2. At what point would you say your taper starts?
> 3. Any good taper stories?



1. Initially I look forward to the taper, but after about a week the madness ensues and I hate it!
2. for marathons it's typically 3 weeks
3. My husband claims I get cranky during the taper - he says he's not sure if that's because I'm not running as much or because I can't eat whatever I want anymore.


----------



## Flossbolna

@LSUlakes I have a time for you to add for my race today! 39:02 for the 6k - more than 3:30 faster than last year!

Today is a public holiday here in Germany (re-unification day commemorating the day when East and West Germany re-unified in 1990) and in my home town they traditionally have a race with multiple distances on that day. I always consider the 10K but then am a chicken and go for the 6K instead... I also have been battling a lot of foot issues over the past couple of years and every time I try to run longer distances the foot starts to flare up again. I actually am currently waiting to see my doctor next Monday because the foot is complaining once again. So, I was not sure whether I really wanted to run. But then the last few days, the foot started to feel much better and I was hopeful again. However, yesterday the weather forecast turned really ugly: heavy rain all morning... Checking the weather radar this morning it looked like the bulk of the rain would have passed us by 9:45am and start time was 10am. I decided to give it a try. 

And it went great! The rain stopped as forecast and did not come back until I was finished and busy getting that stupid chip out of my shoes. It was nice and cool with about 50 degrees. The only bad part was that the ground was wet and some areas had quite a lot of leaves on the ground. You had to be really careful. 

I actually witnessed another runner take a really bad fall. Just straight down. She was slightly behind me and by the time I turned around because of the nasty sound there were already a number of people taking charge immediately to help her, so I felt that there was no need to stop as well. I felt a bit bad about this, but I have no clue about first aid and there were so many around her so quickly that me stopping as well was not necessary. But it really made me pay even more attention to the ground for the rest of the race!


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Love the taper! It is nice to have a bit more time to do some other things during that week/10 days, but the challenge is not to eat everything in sight. That remains a challenge post-race, during recovery weeks as well. My appetite still likes to think it is running in peak training week. Give me all the bagels, eggs, and avocados you can find!  Have yet to experience more than a half marathon taper, so I'll get back to you in a few months...

Congrats @JClimacus on the BQ!!!! Loved your recap!

Congrats to @Baloo in MI and to @cadek on your races as well!! You guys are awesome! Not sure about trail running...always afraid to fall over something. Example: went for an easy run on one of my routes which is technically a trail, though it's a very clearly marked trail of varying materials (gravel, paved, mulch, dirt, etc). Anywho, a very large tree fell in the forest (glad I was not there to hear it), closing part of the trail, so they had markers to reroute us up a steep hill. It was a really short distance, but just that little hill with its tangled vines, roots, and underbrush was enough to slow me way down out of fear of falling.  It IS prettier than the sidewalk/road though, for suresies.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: For a half, I normally taper the week before. For a full, my plan has me tapering 3 weeks before I believe. I normally get a lot done around the house during a taper, or catch up on a lot of TV shows I have missed. Biggest issue for me is not continuing to eat how I have during training. No good taper stories here either.

*September:*
208 miles
Average HR: 154
Average pace: 9:34


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOD:

1. Love it. I enjoy having more time.
2. 2 weeks for me. It's almost ritualistic. First week is lots of high quality protein for tissue repair, with lots of carbs too. 2nd week is no meat, carbs with lots of high fiber meals. We have 3 chick pea traditional race week meals. Probably TMI, but oh well: Part of the purpose of the special diet it to time 'events' on race morning.
3. I get fragile like everyone else. One year I bruised my little toe, just by it sticking to the floor in a weird way. Another year, I bit my tongue really bad.


----------



## jennamfeo

September miles: 19.3 (womp, womp)
In order for me to taper, I imagine I need to actually fully train for any event that I run, which I am terrible at. I am basically tapering the whole time, hahahahaha.


----------



## apdebord

Hey guys! Been reading this thread for a few weeks. It’s gotten me excited for this race season; I haven’t raced in about 2 years. I’ve been training for Wine and Dine Challenge weekend, but just signed up for some other races! I had a 12.5 miler scheduled for this Sunday, so might as well just sign up for a local half, right?? Here’s what I have so far:

Oct 8- apdebord - Crawlin Crab Half (NG)

Oct 28- apdebord- Wicked 10K (NG)

Nov 4- apdebord- Wine and Dine 10K (NG)

Nov 5- apdebord- Wine and Dine Half (NG)

Nov 19- apdebord-Norfolk Harbor Half (NG)


----------



## Chaitali

I usually enjoy tapering.  A lot of the races that I'm training for are races I have to travel too or even if local, have a lot of logistical planning (RnR DC, Army 10 miler, etc.) and so I like the extra time to make sure all the planning is done, logistics, packing, etc.  It's usually 2 weeks taper for me for a half.  This will be my first full so I'm not sure how the taper will go.  I'm sure that may be a completely different experience.


----------



## DVCFan1994

This is a very timely question for me.  I have just started tapering for my first full. I've never really tapered for a half, my plans didn't call for it (Higdon just builds up to 13.1) and my halves are all at Disney where I have a goal of having fun while finishing.  

So far my taper experience is ok.  I had planned a three week, but my early September injury made me adjust my training schedule, so I didn't get my 20 miler in until this past Friday which was 16 days out from my race.  What I can't decide is what to do this weekend.  My original plan says 8, but I never did the 12 after the 20, so I am thinking maybe 10 on Saturday which would split the difference.  Anyone have any opinions?

It was supposed to be 20, 12, 8, 26.2
I did 10, 21, ? , 26.2  The ? is where I need help deciding what to do.  In case it affects anyone's advice, my goal is to finish primarily.  I'd like it to be under 5 hours, but with the time off due to injury, I'll just be happy to finish.  It's a hilly course.


----------



## PCFriar80

First of all good luck!  I'm no expert in offering taper advice, but I would stick with the original 8 taking in to account that you have recently come off of an injury.  I would hate to see you up the mileage for make-up sake just to reinjure yourself.  You've got 21 mile in the books, so to me that's the key one.


----------



## mrsgryphon

JulieODC said:


> Quick race report --- I PR'd my 10k this morning! Perfect New England weather and a scenic Oceanside course always help
> 
> I did miss my "big" goal by 41 seconds. But, after a physically and mentally challenging training cycle, I'll take it! I'm excited to try again next time for that goal, and plan to use a similar training plan (but fill in the gaps as much as possible where I fell off the wagon a bit).
> 
> Any New Englanders - I'd definitely recommend the Ocean Road 10k in Rhode Island. Fun medal too!




Congrats!  That's really close to your goal.  

Oooh, I wanted to do that one!  Can't fit everything into one year though.  I love the medal!  I'll be doing the Newport 10 Miler next June.  I got lucky and it falls on the last day of our Newport vacation.   Have you run that one?


----------



## mrsgryphon

ZellyB said:


> Finished my Mo Cowbell half marathon today with a new PR and beat my stretch goal of 2:15.  Thanks to everyone here and on my journal who encouraged me to go for it.
> 
> @LSUlakes you can update my finish time with 2:11:54.  YAY!
> 
> For a more detailed recap you can read about it in my training journal here



Congrats!  Way to crush it!



Dopeyintraining said:


> @LSUlakes  Royal Borough Of Kingston Half 2:17:01
> This was a big improvment of over 8 mins on my HM PB and Dopey POT but it wasn't pretty as I made a BIG mistake.



Nice work and a great new PR!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster and a 3 part question:
> 1. Tapering... Love it or leave it?
> 2. At what point would you say your taper starts?
> 3. Any good taper stories?



1. Love it! I'm usually overtired and mentally exhausted when taper arrives, and I look forward to the chance to refocus and recharge. 
2. Taper starts once peak week is completed, usually 2 weeks before a marathon and 3 weeks before a long ultra or Ironman. 
3. Adjusting my appetite to match my reduced calorie burn is easier said than done.


----------



## michigandergirl

DVCFan1994 said:


> This is a very timely question for me.  I have just started tapering for my first full. I've never really tapered for a half, my plans didn't call for it (Higdon just builds up to 13.1) and my halves are all at Disney where I have a goal of having fun while finishing.
> 
> So far my taper experience is ok.  I had planned a three week, but my early September injury made me adjust my training schedule, so I didn't get my 20 miler in until this past Friday which was 16 days out from my race.  What I can't decide is what to do this weekend.  My original plan says 8, but I never did the 12 after the 20, so I am thinking maybe 10 on Saturday which would split the difference.  Anyone have any opinions?
> 
> It was supposed to be 20, 12, 8, 26.2
> I did 10, 21, ? , 26.2  The ? is where I need help deciding what to do.  In case it affects anyone's advice, my goal is to finish primarily.  I'd like it to be under 5 hours, but with the time off due to injury, I'll just be happy to finish.  It's a hilly course.



I would just do the 8 this weekend and you should be fine. Good luck!!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

cadek said:


> Congratulations on your 50K PR! I feel like ultramarathons are different than marathons when it comes to comparing times. No race is the same with the variety of trail difficulty and elevation you could be dealing with.



So true.  For now I have only run a few and they have been similar so easy to measure one to the other.  But they can be so different.  In December I am running a 50k that is "flat and fast" and if I get it I am hoping to run a 50k in April called Forget the PR with tons of vert and technical trail.  Ultimately I just love being out in nature!

Congrats on your race!  Sounds like an awesome experience!


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD:
1. Love it!
2. Whatever the program states ... I think 1-2 weeks?
3. None really, but the taper crazies always hit me hard (every sniffle, mysterious ache, difficult easy run portends future doom!)


----------



## JulieODC

mrsgryphon said:


> Congrats!  That's really close to your goal.
> 
> Oooh, I wanted to do that one!  Can't fit everything into one year though.  I love the medal!  I'll be doing the Newport 10 Miler next June.  I got lucky and it falls on the last day of our Newport vacation.   Have you run that one?



I was looking at that race as well (but haven't done it before)! Newport is a gorgeous running destination and the group that organizes that race is excellent. Maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## DVCFan1994

@PCFriar80 and @michigandergirl thanks for the input on the long run this weekend.  Your advice makes sense to stick to the plan and not risk injury.  

@JulieODC and @mrsgryphon, not sure if either of you have done the Newport 10 Miler before, but I absolutely loved it this past June.  I am hoping to do it in 2018 too.  It was my proof of time race for WDW marathon  I have noticed all the Rhode Island races I read about seem to get great reviews.  I am already thinking of the Newport full for next fall as well.  But I think I'll get through my first marathon before I worry about my third

BTW, meant to say congratulations to all those racing last weekend, seems like some great races were had an some amazing performances overcoming tough conditions and days not going as planned.  I got distracted reading about all the taper info, which has been my focus this week, but I loved reading all the race reports!  I kept checking my Strava feed on Sunday to see everyone's results too!


----------



## LSUlakes

apdebord said:


> Hey guys! Been reading this thread for a few weeks. It’s gotten me excited for this race season; I haven’t raced in about 2 years. I’ve been training for Wine and Dine Challenge weekend, but just signed up for some other races! I had a 12.5 miler scheduled for this Sunday, so might as well just sign up for a local half, right?? Here’s what I have so far:
> 
> Oct 8- apdebord - Crawlin Crab Half (NG)
> 
> Oct 28- apdebord- Wicked 10K (NG)
> 
> Nov 4- apdebord- Wine and Dine 10K (NG)
> 
> Nov 5- apdebord- Wine and Dine Half (NG)
> 
> Nov 19- apdebord-Norfolk Harbor Half (NG)



Welcome to the thread and thanks for reading along as well as introducing yourself! Best of luck with your upcoming races! I will add them to the list this morning.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Staying with yesterdays questions theme a bit here. When training for a half or full, how many weeks does your plan last? Will it vary much between the two distances? What reasons would come up for you to shorten a training cycle?

ATTQOTD: I have not trained specifically for a half in a long time. I usually run them during a marathon cycle and the half falls during a long run with miles at MRP which I do or I just run the half at a hard effort. A lot of variables to which direction I go there. The training book I get my plans from (sometimes with modifications) last 18 weeks. There are also shorter plans, but those are assuming your fitness level is a little better off than one would be for 18 weeks. I think if a half was my sole goal for a year I would likely give in 16 weeks. Other reasons for a shorter cycle would be two races taking place in a short time. Which would allow a full cycle for race A, then a recovery period and a short build up to race B. It's unlikely for me to do this, unless I thought I was in BQ type shape and nearly missed it with another opportunity in 8 weeks or so.


----------



## Chaitali

Interesting question about length of training plan!  For a half, I think my usual training plans are 8-12 weeks.  This is my first full and I started training the first week of September.  I think that turns out to 17 or 18 weeks?


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have only trained for halfs.  The first year when I was using the JG plans, the Tink one was 20 weeks and the W&D one was similar I think but I can't find the PDF.  I thought they were way too long.  Last year I did 12 weeks when I was doing a modified Higdon plan.  This year with my running group it was supposed to be 12, but if I counted right, 12 weeks is the Monday before the race, so it's really 13.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Interesting question.  I don't think I have really followed a true training plan for a half.  Just ran a lot and than ran the race.  The last 4 years, I have been marathon training, so have had 10 milers and halfs scheduled during the training season, or once past goal marathon, just tried some of the same distances during the week and shorter runs on the weekend.   For this season and last, I think my plan was 24-27 weeks, with the first 5-8 weeks being base building in nature.  Here is a chart of my weekly miles (done and planned) for the upcoming Dopey



The 11 mile week is my taper (aka - Cruise)


----------



## DVCFan1994

My halves have been 12-14 week plans, all either the Higdon Novice 2 or a slightly modified version of that with a few cutback weeks added. They also had 2-3 weekends with back to backs because all my halves have been Disney challenge weekends.

My marathon plan was the Higdon novice 2 which is 18 weeks.  I liked the familiarity of the plan and the built in cutback weeks.  But, I think I am ready for a bit more mid week mileage.  So I am currently spending my taper time trying to decide how to modify it for WDW once I recover from my 10/15 race.  I suppose that is my answer to the shortening a training cycle part of the question.  I won't have time for a full cycle before my 10k + 26.2 WDW weekend, so by necessity, I'll have a shorter cycle before those races.  Assuming I take the whole week after the marathon off, I will then have 11 weeks until the January weekend.  But I'm guessing I'll try an easy jog or two by Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I have always just done whatever the JG training plan called for, for half's and my one full. This year I am doing 23 weeks for Dopey training because that is when @DopeyBadger made my custom plan for me.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - My answer again depends on my goal - finish having fun or finish hard (pushing for time)

Half Marathon - For a casual half, my training schedule is 12 weeks, and it is really just a slight modification of my existing running schedule (I always have a running schedule). When running a half for time (PR attempt of proof of time race), my training schedule is 16 weeks and looks very different (more focus on speed work than my standard running schedule).

Marathon - For a casual marathon, my training schedule is 16 weeks - I just started my WDW Marathon training schedule  a few weeks ago. I do not build my base before I begin training for a casual marathon since my standard base of 30-35 miles/week is enough. For a hard marathon (run for time), my training schedule is 20 weeks and my base is built up to 40-50 miles/week before that begins (depending on my goal). So, my base building is 8-10 weeks, then another 20 weeks of "official" marathon training. When I was younger I kept my base mileage higher, but I have reduced that in recent years to avoid injuries.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying with yesterdays questions theme a bit here. When training for a half or full, how many weeks does your plan last? Will it vary much between the two distances? What reasons would come up for you to shorten a training cycle?


I believe 18 weeks for a full. I think half is 14ish. It has been a while since I have just trained for a half.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying with yesterdays questions theme a bit here. When training for a half or full, how many weeks does your plan last? Will it vary much between the two distances? What reasons would come up for you to shorten a training cycle?



So this is one of those "don't do what I do" replies.

My current marathon plan is only 7 weeks.  In the 7 weeks prior to this plan I was in lazy triathlete mode and averaged less than 20 miles per week, with my highest mileage week only 27 miles...I did have a good overall fitness base but the running mileage was certainly down considerably.  The first two weeks of this plan I have already jumped up to 47 & 60 miles, with this week looking like closer to 70 miles as my peak week.

I would normally prefer to have a 12-week build for marathon training but in this case I didn't have that much time and I also knew where my fitness level was at and that I would be able to handle the increased load.


----------



## TheHamm

May I piggyback and ask a question based on the question of the day?  I am not at half or full level, and no plan to do so.  Do people train for a 10k or just go out and do it?


----------



## MissLiss279

TheHamm said:


> May I piggyback and ask a question based on the question of the day?  I am not at half or full level, and no plan to do so.  Do people train for a 10k or just go out and do it?


Yes, people train for 10k’s or 5k’s.  My local Fleet Feet store has training programs for 5k’s, 10k’s, halves, and fulls. Since I am usually training for a half or a full, I don’t train specifically for the 5k or 10k, but I run them occasionally. I’m sure if I specifically trained for them, it would help me increase my speed for them. 
Another example, we have track night once a week. There is one lady there who is very speedy, but specifically is training for a 5k. There is nothing wrong with running the distance you want to run, and never wanting to run a longer distance.


----------



## JeffW

TheHamm said:


> May I piggyback and ask a question based on the question of the day?  I am not at half or full level, and no plan to do so.  Do people train for a 10k or just go out and do it?



I definitely train for 10k's if I'm after a time goal.  Hal Higdon has Novice, Intermediate, and Advanced 10k plans.  For me, trying to PR a 10k has been one of the hardest things to train for. You have to run right on the edge of what feels like a sprint for an eternity (at least in my head).  I can fight off my brain for the duration of a 5k, and a half and full are just different strategies.  Of course, I've always found increasing distance to be easier than increasing speed


----------



## DVCFan1994

TheHamm said:


> May I piggyback and ask a question based on the question of the day?  I am not at half or full level, and no plan to do so.  Do people train for a 10k or just go out and do it?



Yes, lots of people train for those distances. My first running specific training plan was for a 10k.  The important thing is to start where you are.  I was already running a bit from a tri I did when I trained for a 10k, so I chose a 5k to 10k plan.  There are lots of training plans out there for those distances.


----------



## LSUlakes

TheHamm said:


> May I piggyback and ask a question based on the question of the day?  I am not at half or full level, and no plan to do so.  Do people train for a 10k or just go out and do it?



Yes training for specific 10k and 5k plans are out there and are very helpful. I guess I was asking the question with the thought of a lot of folks are training for WDW or another race around the same time. Even if you are just running the 5k, 5 miler, 10k, or 10 miler for fun its still wise to have a plan to make sure you are prepared for the run. Just wanted to say it wasnt my intention to leave anyone out.


----------



## CherieFran

Trying to catch back up here now that I am finally back to running again!

September totals:
21.12 miles
9:39 average pace



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Todays question is a suggestion by a fellow poster and a 3 part question:
> 1. Tapering... Love it or leave it?
> 2. At what point would you say your taper starts?
> 3. Any good taper stories?



1. I generally like taper enough for what it represents. I like the look of all those runs checked off on my training plan and the thought of being in the home stretch.
2. For a marathon, 3 weeks out. For a half or shorter, I don't usually have a formal taper except for taking it easy the week of.
3. No, other than freaking out about getting sick and dosing myself with lots of airborne! 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying with yesterdays questions theme a bit here. When training for a half or full, how many weeks does your plan last? Will it vary much between the two distances? What reasons would come up for you to shorten a training cycle?



I think my full plans are usually about 16 weeks and half is usually about 12. I am just coming off of 2+ months of no running while I tried to rehab a hip injury. So now I've put together a 17-week plan to get from 0 running to Dopey! This includes 2.5 weeks of a slow/short run/walk progressions ordered by the doctor before I could start increasing my running distance and another several weeks of getting back to what I'd consider my non-training plan baseline weekly mileage (about 20). So I really only will have about 11 weeks in my training plan this cycle. Definitely not what I had hoped for, but so, so happy to be running again. I'm 0% focused on speed right now and just trying to build needed endurance as smartly as I can to be ready for Dopey.

@LSUlakes Can you add the Marine Corps Marathon 10K on 10/22 to the calendar for me? No goal, I originally intended for this to be a PR race but now I'm just looking to finish.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> Yes training for specific 10k and 5k plans are out there and are very helpful. I guess I was asking the question with the thought of a lot of folks are training for WDW or another race around the same time. Even if you are just running the 5k, 5 miler, 10k, or 10 miler for fun its still wise to have a plan to make sure you are prepared for the run. Just wanted to say it wasnt my intention to leave anyone out.



I did not read the question as exclusionary at all!  Repeatedly your questions have been related to something I had been considering.  In this case it was _almost_ what I have been considering for weeks.  A bit of panic is setting in as I see plenty of half training plans and several not-a-runner to 5K type things, and I am somewhere in between.  I didn't have a plan to run 5ks, and honestly do not know if it is necessary for a 10k.  And I have no idea what I am doing but figure doing something is better than nothing!


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  Training plans for half marathons generally run 12 weeks or less and full plans run 18 weeks or so.  It's a bit of a tricky question, actually, as I never really stop training and thus don't have to completely restart from scratch when it's time to refocus.  I try to keep myself roughly in half running shape (not necessarily PR shape) at all times and I tend to run a lot more halfs than fulls.  As a result, I'm usually looking at less than a 12 week cycle for a half.  When that happens I tend to go back to one of Hal Higdon's half plans (usually Novice 2).  I look at how many weeks I have left until the race and pick up his training plan at the corresponding point.  For short turnarounds between half marathons, I take a recovery week after the first week and then adjust my schedule based on how long I have between races.  That method has worked well for me so far.  For full marathon training, I usually make sure I have pretty close to the full cycle available just to be safe.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks running races, with a decent sized group going for 26.2 at Chicago!

07 - @Miranda  - Apple Harvest Day 5k (NG / N/A)
08 - @cburnett11  - Chicago Marathon (3:39:59 / N/A)
08 - @Wendy98  - Chicago Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
08 - @JohnFilipoff  - Chicago Marathon (3:35:00 / N/A)
08 - @daisyamy  - Chicago Marathon (NG / N/A)
08 - @tigger536  - Chicago Marathon (4:35:00 / N/A)
08 - @BikeFan  - Chicago Marathon (NG / N/A)
08 - @MissLiss279  - Chicago Marathon (5:05:00 / N/A)
08 - @gjramsey  - Texas 10 Cypress (1:18:00 / N/A)
08 - @cadek  - Green Monster 50k (NG / N/A)
08 - @apdebord  - Crawlin Crab Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
10 - @Anisum  - Good Day for a Run Festival 15k (1:57:00 / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this week! If you need to make a change or if someone would like me to add their race to the list, just let me know. Again, good luck and we look forward to hearing how the race goes!!!

@Wendy98 If I recall correctly you are recovering from injury at the moment? Hope things are getting better and your are back to running soon if you arent already.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: For the first half I did, my training plan was 16 weeks. I don't really specifically train for them anymore, unless going for a time goal. For my first full that I am currently training for, I believe it is 18 weeks long.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying with yesterdays questions theme a bit here. When training for a half or full, how many weeks does your plan last? Will it vary much between the two distances? What reasons would come up for you to shorten a training cycle?



Maybe 12-16 weeks? I haven't focused specifically on a half or a full for so long that I'm not sure what my time frame would be these days. Maybe I'll give it a try next year and report back.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: Like @LSUlakes , I rarely train for a half-marathon. I'm always either in a marathon training cycle, recovering from a marathon, or getting ready to start the next cycle. I fit the half marathons in where appropriate in the marathon training.

The few times this hasn't been the case, all I've done is build up my miles so I get a couple of 15 milers in before the half. Probably not the optimal training plan, but then I'm lazy. And probably already thinking about the next marathon.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:   I've only done two halfs.  My first was 17 weeks (I believe it would have been 18, but I had family stuff that first week that prevented me from starting earlier.)  My recent one had 5 weeks leading up to a 10k race and then 10 weeks after that leading up to the half.  But it sort of built the whole way.  And that was after recovering from the first half.  

ATTQOTD B:  I've specifically trained for 8ks, 10ks, 15ks, and halves.  It just depends on what your goal is.  And how long you have between races to work with.   And how much you like sticking to plans...I personally like plans to keep me on track even when I'm just in "maintain mode" in between goal races.  I think getting used to training for a 10k is a great way to already be used to the routine and method for when you start adding more distance!!


----------



## michigandergirl

Marathon training has been anywhere between 12 and 20 weeks. Half marathon is 8 to 12 weeks. For the last year I've managed to stay in half marathon shape in between training cycles by repeating a 6 mile, 8 mile, 10 mile long run monthly.


----------



## pixarmom

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks running races, with a decent sized group going for 26.2 at Chicago!
> 
> 07 - @Miranda  - Apple Harvest Day 5k (NG / N/A)
> 08 - @cburnett11  - Chicago Marathon (3:39:59 / N/A)
> 08 - @Wendy98  - Chicago Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
> 08 - @JohnFilipoff  - Chicago Marathon (3:35:00 / N/A)
> 08 - @daisyamy  - Chicago Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 08 - @tigger536  - Chicago Marathon (4:35:00 / N/A)
> 08 - @BikeFan  - Chicago Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 08 - @MissLiss279  - Chicago Marathon (5:05:00 / N/A)
> 08 - @gjramsey  - Texas 10 Cypress (1:18:00 / N/A)
> 08 - @cadek  - Green Monster 50k (NG / N/A)
> 08 - @apdebord  - Crawlin Crab Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 10 - @Anisum  - Good Day for a Run Festival 15k (1:57:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this week! If you need to make a change or if someone would like me to add their race to the list, just let me know. Again, good luck and we look forward to hearing how the race goes!!!
> 
> @Wendy98 If I recall correctly you are recovering from injury at the moment? Hope things are getting better and your are back to running soon if you arent already.



So exciting!!!!  I was spectator support when my sister-in-law ran the Chicago Marathon a long time ago and love it from that perspective!  Will be cheering for all of you and really excited to read all the race reports!

ATTQOTD:  So I'm like many others in that I don't have an official plan for half marathons anymore (and my plan for triathlons isn't so great or official either.)  For my first half marathon, I followed the mileage and frequency on the runDisney website, except I didn't go past 10 in training.  Same for my first two marathons - mileage and frequency from runDisney, except I increased frequency (more maintenance running during the week) and I didn't go past 21 miles.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Staying with yesterdays questions theme a bit here. When training for a half or full, how many weeks does your plan last? Will it vary much between the two distances? What reasons would come up for you to shorten a training cycle?


ATTQOTD: Y'know, I have no idea how many weeks my plans are! I create them working backward from race day, so I guess however many weeks there are between then and my base mileage. I use a 2-week cycle year-round, whether there's a race or not, and my summer non-race season long runs go from 8-10 miles, so I don't really have a half-marathon plan. Working backward from race weekend,  my Dopey plan looks to be 22 weeks, going back to my last base 10-miler. I start building marathon mileage a little early because I live in Florida: already had to miss one long run due to a hurricane, but I'm still on track because I was a little ahead in distance, if that makes sense.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Training? What's that? I have tried to give myself a 12-16 week window of planned training but I am so bad at sticking to said plan. (I haven't ran in 5 days. That snooze button is just too kind.) I love all of you who actually train. I wish I had that discipline.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: Training? What's that? I have tried to give myself a 12-16 week window of planned training but I am so bad at sticking to said plan. (I haven't ran in 5 days. That snooze button is just too kind.) I love all of you who actually train. I wish I had that discipline.


Put the alarm clock across the room and get out of bed!


----------



## jennamfeo

BuckeyeBama said:


> Put the alarm clock across the room and get out of bed!



I KNOW, I KNOW. I need to. Haha. I will report back tomorrow on how that works.


----------



## mrsgryphon

JClimacus said:


> Wineglass Marathon Recap
> 
> @LSUlakes , put me down for a 3:38:15, both a PR and my first BQ. (Although, as @DopeyBadger notes, it won't be good enough to actually run Boston. I'd need something like 3:36 for that. And as far as getting older has perks, since I turned 54 this year I'm now in the 55-59 age group for BQ since I'm trying to qualify for Boston 2019. Thus the 3:40 goal.)



Congrats on you PR and BQ!


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> 08 - @cburnett11 - Chicago Marathon (3:39:59 / N/A)



I must've posted this goal a while back.  A goal is breaking 3:45, B goal is a PR, C goal is not swearing off the marathon distance.


----------



## JClimacus

cburnett11 said:


> I must've posted this goal a while back.  A goal is breaking 3:45, B goal is a PR, C goal is not swearing off the marathon distance.



Good luck! I'd love to hear your approach to the race...


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: Training? What's that? I have tried to give myself a 12-16 week window of planned training but I am so bad at sticking to said plan. (I haven't ran in 5 days. That snooze button is just too kind.) I love all of you who actually train. I wish I had that discipline.



It isnt always easy, but that is what makes the journey memorable and worth it. I dont always wake up early for runs either, its difficult! With a 3 year old and a 8 week old, and all of lifes challenges I find myself on a TM at once everyone is fed, and getting ready for bed. You can do it, just keep trying!


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: Training? What's that? I have tried to give myself a 12-16 week window of planned training but I am so bad at sticking to said plan. (I haven't ran in 5 days. That snooze button is just too kind.) I love all of you who actually train. I wish I had that discipline.



I hit snooze as much as I want because I run at night usually.  It's a different kind of discipline but allows me to get my sweet sweet sleep!


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks running races, with a decent sized group going for 26.2 at Chicago!
> 
> 07 - @Miranda  - Apple Harvest Day 5k (NG / N/A)
> 08 - @cburnett11  - Chicago Marathon (3:39:59 / N/A)
> 08 - @Wendy98  - Chicago Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
> 08 - @JohnFilipoff  - Chicago Marathon (3:35:00 / N/A)
> 08 - @daisyamy  - Chicago Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 08 - @tigger536  - Chicago Marathon (4:35:00 / N/A)
> 08 - @BikeFan  - Chicago Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 08 - @MissLiss279  - Chicago Marathon (5:05:00 / N/A)
> 08 - @gjramsey  - Texas 10 Cypress (1:18:00 / N/A)
> 08 - @cadek  - Green Monster 50k (NG / N/A)
> 08 - @apdebord  - Crawlin Crab Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 10 - @Anisum  - Good Day for a Run Festival 15k (1:57:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this week! If you need to make a change or if someone would like me to add their race to the list, just let me know. Again, good luck and we look forward to hearing how the race goes!!!
> 
> @Wendy98 If I recall correctly you are recovering from injury at the moment? Hope things are getting better and your are back to running soon if you arent already.



Thanks, I am recovering.  Slowly.  I have attempted several short runs (3-5 miles) over the past couple of weeks.  I even did 10 miles with my pace group on Saturday to see if I am healing.  I'm not.  In the back of my mind, I was still holding onto the idea I could do Chicago this weekend.  I thought I would just run it for fun and do around an 8 min/mile pace.  No, it is not happening.  After running 10 on Saturday, there is NO FREAKING WAY I could have done 16 more miles.  I obviously still have the fracture in my sacrum.  I have decided to actually listen to my spine doctor and STOP running until this is healed. (FTR, I go back to the doctor on Monday) I did run 4 miles with my pace group last night so I could give them a proper good-bye and wish them luck (most of their races are this weekend or the following weekend.).  The 4 miles last night was painful and we are not even going very fast.  It took me some time to accept that Chicago isn't happening.  This is only my second DNS ever, but I wasn't about to see if a DNF was going to be in my fate.  I am sad about it, but put it in perspective--it is just a race.

Two Saturdays ago, I had to represent Fleet Feet at a little local 5k (we have a tent and promote the store).  We had comp entries but I didn't register.  I was just going to run the course leisurely to get some running in.  I started in the back and ran the first mile around 8:20.  It was a very narrow bike trail so I had to pass a few people who were running 3-4 abreast.  I started speeding up the second mile, passing lots of people.  By the 3rd mile I was really putting in effort and ran it around 6:30.  I ended up coming in first (very small 5k). I was sure to tell them I was not a registered participant.  I felt ok, but was so happy it was only a 5k.  I cannot be trusted around races--way too competitive. 

I registered for Boston 2018 and was accepted less than 14 hours later.  I guess it is easy to verify qualifying time when it was their race that I qualified in. I am seriously considering WDW marathon, but I am afraid to jump into anything until this injury goes away.  Side note:  I do have a hotel booked.  I seem to be booking lots of vacations while injured.  I am most excited that I am taking my daughter to WDW later this month for her 11th birthday.  She has no idea.  I am just going to show up at school and off we go to the airport for a girls trip.

I have browsed the race info for Ironman 70.3 Ohio.  I have been swimming while I recover and have realized I need to learn how to swim correctly.  I was never formally taught except for the "not drown" technique.  I am not convinced about triathlon yet.

I have been spending lots of time in the gym cross training and hitting the TRX.  I love the results, but it isn't running.  My heart belongs to running.  This passion is why I end up breaking my body.  I run to get miles in and training, but many times I run just because I love it.  If I have 45 minutes to spare while my kid does an activity, I run.  My weekends are planned around whatever activities we have going on, but in my mind I am thinking about when I will get the long run done.

I have been lurking and reading the thread (usually when I am on my cool down on the spin bike).


----------



## Keels

Wendy98 said:


> I have browsed the race info for Ironman 70.3 Ohio. I have been swimming while I recover and have realized I need to learn how to swim correctly. I was never formally taught except for the "not drown" technique. I am not convinced about triathlon yet.



You should look for a tri group in your area that you can join and has coaches! My swim technique was already pretty good, but it got SO much better (and a lot quicker), when I was swimming drills in a pool with over 30 other people filling the lanes around me - it definitely prepared me for the mass swim during a tri.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Keels said:


> You should look for a tri group in your area that you can join and has coaches! My swim technique was already pretty good, but it got SO much better (and a lot quicker), when I was swimming drills in a pool with over 30 other people filling the lanes around me - it definitely prepared me for the mass swim during a tri.


It's true...a masters group or (even better) an actual tri group will get you swimming a lot better.  A big part of that is just getting in the pool 3 times a week or more, there's no substitute for pool time.  A coach or even another swimmer will likely be able to give you the basics in no time and correct the big obvious deficiencies in your stroke that you don't even realize you're doing.


----------



## FFigawi

CheapRunnerMike said:


> It's true...a masters group or (even better) an actual tri group will get you swimming a lot better.  A big part of that is just getting in the pool 3 times a week or more, there's no substitute for pool time.  A coach or even another swimmer will likely be able to give you the basics in no time and correct the big obvious deficiencies in your stroke that you don't even realize you're doing.



There are a lot of really good videos available online which demonstrate how to improve your technique as well. Lots of good drills to help too.


----------



## preciouspups

I haven't checked in here in months!  I'm training for my first half.  It will be in February but since I took the summer off from doing anything, I have started with Hal Higdon's base plans first.  I'm having some soreness around my knee though.  It feels like the muscle is pulling and massage therapist says it is coming from something tight in my upper thigh.  I can't win!  It probably doesn't help that I started hitting the gym hard and started tennis lessons at the same time.


----------



## camaker

Well, my lottery luck continues to be all bad.  In the space of two weeks I've been turned down for both the London and Tokyo marathons.  

I need to find out when the lottery opens for Berlin next year, too.  Here's hoping 2018 will turn out to be my lucky lottery year.


----------



## BikeFan

camaker said:


> Well, my lottery luck continues to be all bad.  In the space of two weeks I've been turned down for both the London and Tokyo marathons.
> 
> I need to find out when the lottery opens for Berlin next year, too.  Here's hoping 2018 will turn out to be my lucky lottery year.



I just got my London Marathon rejection as well, so you're not alone.  I read somewhere only about 15% of lottery applicants get in, so our odds were always going to be long.  I actually met the time standard to auto-qualify, and was super-excited about using that to get in, but then I saw the time standards are for UK residents only!    Oh, well, another year!


----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 said:


> Thanks, I am recovering.  Slowly.  I have attempted several short runs (3-5 miles) over the past couple of weeks.  I even did 10 miles with my pace group on Saturday to see if I am healing.  I'm not.  In the back of my mind, I was still holding onto the idea I could do Chicago this weekend.  I thought I would just run it for fun and do around an 8 min/mile pace.  No, it is not happening.  After running 10 on Saturday, there is NO FREAKING WAY I could have done 16 more miles.  I obviously still have the fracture in my sacrum.  I have decided to actually listen to my spine doctor and STOP running until this is healed. (FTR, I go back to the doctor on Monday) I did run 4 miles with my pace group last night so I could give them a proper good-bye and wish them luck (most of their races are this weekend or the following weekend.).  The 4 miles last night was painful and we are not even going very fast.  It took me some time to accept that Chicago isn't happening.  This is only my second DNS ever, but I wasn't about to see if a DNF was going to be in my fate.  I am sad about it, but put it in perspective--it is just a race.
> 
> Two Saturdays ago, I had to represent Fleet Feet at a little local 5k (we have a tent and promote the store).  We had comp entries but I didn't register.  I was just going to run the course leisurely to get some running in.  I started in the back and ran the first mile around 8:20.  It was a very narrow bike trail so I had to pass a few people who were running 3-4 abreast.  I started speeding up the second mile, passing lots of people.  By the 3rd mile I was really putting in effort and ran it around 6:30.  I ended up coming in first (very small 5k). I was sure to tell them I was not a registered participant.  I felt ok, but was so happy it was only a 5k.  I cannot be trusted around races--way too competitive.
> 
> I registered for Boston 2018 and was accepted less than 14 hours later.  I guess it is easy to verify qualifying time when it was their race that I qualified in. I am seriously considering WDW marathon, but I am afraid to jump into anything until this injury goes away.  Side note:  I do have a hotel booked.  I seem to be booking lots of vacations while injured.  I am most excited that I am taking my daughter to WDW later this month for her 11th birthday.  She has no idea.  I am just going to show up at school and off we go to the airport for a girls trip.
> 
> I have browsed the race info for Ironman 70.3 Ohio.  I have been swimming while I recover and have realized I need to learn how to swim correctly.  I was never formally taught except for the "not drown" technique.  I am not convinced about triathlon yet.
> 
> I have been spending lots of time in the gym cross training and hitting the TRX.  I love the results, but it isn't running.  My heart belongs to running.  This passion is why I end up breaking my body.  I run to get miles in and training, but many times I run just because I love it.  If I have 45 minutes to spare while my kid does an activity, I run.  My weekends are planned around whatever activities we have going on, but in my mind I am thinking about when I will get the long run done.
> 
> I have been lurking and reading the thread (usually when I am on my cool down on the spin bike).



Sorry to hear things are improving at the rate you would like. Keep your head up and just concentrate on healing so you can be ready to run Boston! Stay in touch and best of luck!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do your toes get sore/bruised after long runs/races? What do you think is the cause and what can you do to prevent it besides the basic getting fitted for proper running shoe fit and keeping toenails cut back?

ATTQOTD: The only time I have had the feeling of my toes being bruised, it was because of a much bigger issue going on with my foot that sidelined me for a while and a few rounds of dry needling. I was able to run my goal race that year, but took a month or so off afterwards for it to heal. If your toes feel bruised, I recommend being a little cautious about it, because once it gets to a certain point it hurts for even short runs and the only way for it to completely go away is time off. As far as toenails, I've never lost one, but have some friends that lose multiple toenails... its a weird look in flip floops.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@camaker sorry to hear you didn't make it into your races-that must be so frustrating 



LSUlakes said:


> *: *Do your toes get sore/bruised after long runs/races? What do you think is the cause and what can you do to prevent it besides the basic getting fitted for proper running shoe fit and keeping toenails cut back?


Weirdly I have never had an issue with this, and I have run multiple Marathons and Halfs! I guess I'm just lucky, but I do keep my toe nails riddiculously short, also I have children sized feet!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do your toes get sore/bruised after long runs/races? What do you think is the cause and what can you do to prevent it besides the basic getting fitted for proper running shoe fit and keeping toenails cut back?


Yes, my second toe on my left foot (yep, left foot only). I have been fitted for shoes, gone up a half size (actually a full size on my current NB) and they have a wider toe box so I know they aren't to small. My second toe is not longer than my big toe either, so it makes it even more strange. Could be my socks, tried many different kinds but same issue every time. I do know that I have a tendency to curl my toes under at times, I use to do it all the time when waterskiing and actually dug grooves into my ski boot after a while! That is my (not so) educated guess on the whys, the how to prevent it is trying to relax my toes, but since I rarely notice I am doing it makes it harder, but also glide or Vaseline on the toes help too. I try to work on it when I think of it, but it also doesn't hurt so I don't worry about it much either.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Have luckily never had this problem. I definitely ruin any pedicure I've had in terms of polish chipping, but that's it. 

@AbbyJaws2003 : I alternate between Saucony Kinvaras and New Balance 1400s... I like the toebox _width_ on the New Balances, but have you noticed that the HEIGHT is low? I keep my nails short, but I've worn a hole through the mesh upper where my big toe hits. Could be specific to the 1400s (they're the only NB model I've run in), but there's definitely a noticeable difference between them and the Kinvaras, and I wonder if the height is pinching your toes a little downward.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do your toes get sore/bruised after long runs/races? What do you think is the cause and what can you do to prevent it besides the basic getting fitted for proper running shoe fit and keeping toenails cut back?


I just got a black toenail a few weeks ago for the first time in years.  For the last half iron race I did I switched from my New Balance Zantes to New Balance 1400’s (a racing flat).  I could feel that my right big toe was a bit sore on the second loop of the 13.1 run and sure enough it went black a couple days later.  I had figured that maybe it was due to it being so hot on the course and my sweaty wet feet were sliding just a little bit and banging the front of the toebox, especially on the big descent that we had to run twice.  I had been planning to wear my 1400’s for my upcoming marathon as well so I wore them this past weekend for my 22 miler and sure enough about 13 miles in the same toe started to hurt a little along with my right small toe, which was cutting into the toe beside it.  The toebox on the 1400’s must be just a little too snug for me on long distance runs, something I hadn’t ever had a problem with before as I never used them for long runs, only speedwork.  I’ve switched back to my Zantes this week and so far so good.  No magic bullet that I can think of to prevent problems, you simply need to find the shoe that works for you.  Also, different shoes for different activities…as I learned, a speedy shoe isn’t necessarily the best choice for distance.  Turns out I’m not a Kenyan.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do your toes get sore/bruised after long runs/races? What do you think is the cause and what can you do to prevent it besides the basic getting fitted for proper running shoe fit and keeping toenails cut back?


Sometimes sore but never bruised. I would guess it’s due to the shoes. Thankfully I haven’t had any gross toenails yet.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: This was actually my question because I have off and on problems with my toes, or specifically my toenails feeling bruised/sore after longer runs. It is my middle toe on each foot, which is very random as they are shorter than the others and don't touch the end of my shoes. I am guessing that maybe it is how my second toe curves into the middle toe? I have never had a black toenail but they just hurt to touch them. They get better after a couple of days. After my half on Saturday they were very sore (plus a big blister on my right big toe but that is a whole other thing!) but today they are feeling better. I am a bit worried about the marathon in Dopey if this happens during the half. I was fitted for my Brooks Transcend's and while I love everything else about them, the toe box is wide. I have pretty narrow feet. They added inserts which made them fit a little better. I went with them because they were the only shoe at the time that helped with my peroneal tendonitis. I went up a half size when I got my 3rd pair as the second pair felt smaller than the first (different color).


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

FredtheDuck said:


> @AbbyJaws2003 : I alternate between Saucony Kinvaras and New Balance 1400s... I like the toebox _width_ on the New Balances, but have you noticed that the HEIGHT is low? I keep my nails short, but I've worn a hole through the mesh upper where my big toe hits. Could be specific to the 1400s (they're the only NB model I've run in), but there's definitely a noticeable difference between them and the Kinvaras, and I wonder if the height is pinching your toes a little downward.


I run in 860v7 and those seem to have a ton of room in the toe box all around. I ran in Nike Lunarglides before and had a similar issue there too. I am pretty sure it is me curling my toes and not the shoes. Thanks for the idea though, my next run I will pay attention to the height and see if that is it at all! I will say that it is not a constant issue, typically I notice it when I do a long run and am tired the last mile or two. My guess is I get tired and curl them a bit! So strange but does not hurt, just get a bit of a callous at the end of the toe and it is a tad tender for a few hours after the run. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## roxymama

@Wendy98 You impress me so much that even though you have this injury you still are getting out there and working out in a different way.  I'd probably be moping on my couch.  I'm getting real swimming lessons in the near future and probably a membership to the gym where my husband swims all the time. 

ATTQOTD: No lost toenails or black ones yet (knock on wood.)  I trim them often (good habit from former dancer life.)  I have fairly narrow feet that pronate in ever so slightly (but I still have best luck in neutral shoes), but I like room in the toebox and not a squished feeling up there.  Brooks has seemed to have the right room for me up there without the whole shoe feeling too big. 
My Nikes I just retired had more of a sock like upper which I did like but I almost wore a hole in my right big toe area after my last half.  And decided maybe I needed something with a little more structure this time and bought the Brooks Launch.  
I've felt soreness a couple times at the top of my foot at the base of my toes after an especially long run, but it's not a bruise and has never been a consistent thing and it goes away pretty quickly.


----------



## FFigawi

BikeFan said:


> I just got my London Marathon rejection as well, so you're not alone.  I read somewhere only about 15% of lottery applicants get in, so our odds were always going to be long.  I actually met the time standard to auto-qualify, and was super-excited about using that to get in, but then I saw the time standards are for UK residents only!    Oh, well, another year!



I failed to be selected as well. Not that I ever expect to get in given the huge number of people in the lottery.


----------



## Flossbolna

camaker said:


> Well, my lottery luck continues to be all bad.  In the space of two weeks I've been turned down for both the London and Tokyo marathons.
> 
> I need to find out when the lottery opens for Berlin next year, too.  Here's hoping 2018 will turn out to be my lucky lottery year.



Good luck with Berlin!! I used to live there and always made a point of watching for some time. If you need any travel tips for Berlin, I am happy to help!


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: So not quite bruised toes, but I get blisters on my toes a lot, and have lost several toenails from the blisters extending under the toenail. 

I have switched to wearing toe socks and I put roll-on oily stuff on them (works better than Body Glide on my toes). This all helps, but I still get the occasional blister on the side of my toes (must be how my toes rub together + sweat). I try and get shoes with wide toe boxes as much as possible also. 

Also, recently, I have been having pain under the ball of my foot around my second toe. Not really a bruise either, but kind of feels like one. Not sure what caused it, but it’s there. Sports chiropractor has been working on it. Thankfully the pain usually goes away after the first couple miles when I get warmed up - or it has since seeing the doctor. During my marathon at the beginning of September it hurt during most of the race, but that could have been the pounding of the 1500 ft decent in the first half of the race. My last 20 miler at home, just a little pain to begin the run, then I was fine. I’m hoping this will continue to be the case for Chicago this weekend!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD:
Never lost a toenail or bruised it. I did end up with some gnarly blood blisters last night after deciding to do a few miles on unpaved trails through the woods. I'm guessing my shoes might not work well for trail running.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I had problems with my big toe. I switched to wide shoes and that seems to have cleared it up. I think the runner's callous on the side of my toe needed more room. The problem was only on my right foot. My theory is since I do all my runs on roads slightly cambered to the left, it puts more pressure on the inside of my right foot.

The only toenail issue I had was after my one and only 50-miler. Left big toenail turned black. I did the scary-gross drill thing to relive pressure, but ultimately it fell off.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I've rarely had toe/foot issues, but I learned a painful lesson at my first ultra, which was a trail race with numerous water crossings.  At the time, I'd run numerous road races wearing cheap cotton ankle socks, and never had an issue, even in the rain.  These same socks were terrible for a trail race, however, because they took forever to dry, and when wet, they caused massive blisters.  After that first race, I learned my lesson - if I'm going to be crossing streams or otherwise getting my feet very wet, good tech socks which dry quickly are worth their cost without a doubt.  Your feet will thank you!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - My doctor (and several running sites) say that black or lost toe nails are a result of friction on the top of the toe nail during a run. In essence, your toe nail is rubbing against your sock & shoe, creating friction, which heats up the area and damages the tissue. It actually creates a blister under the toe nail which can fill with blood, or not. When the blister gets blood in it, the toe nail turns black. But either way - if you get a blister under your toe nail, you are probably going to lose that nail eventually.

Toe pain can have the same cause, but not necessarily. Most toe pain that does not come from toe nail friction is a result of shoes that fit poorly. This can either be a toe box that is too narrow or too short. But even if your shoes fit perfectly, you can get sore toes under a few circumstances. For instance, if you are running a hilly course, your feet can slide forward in your shoes on the downhill portions if the shoes are not tied tightly enough or if your form is poor. This sometimes happens to me on long, hilly runs. As I get more tired, my form suffers. The hills at the end of the run can become a problem if I am not focused on my form running down hill.


----------



## katiekinzakat

I just ran my fastest mile ever today! At 11:25 I know it's not super impressive or anything, but it's nice to see that my training is actually doing something!

ATTQOTD: This is probably kinda gross, I find that I get toe pain when I let my toenails get too long.


----------



## roxymama

katiekinzakat said:


> I just ran my fastest mile ever today! At 11:25 I know it's not super impressive or anything, but it's nice to see that my training is actually doing something!



I'm always impressed when someone can push themselves to do something more than they've been able to do before through hard work. Kudos!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I don't know if my toe is actually bruised, but one of my toes gets sore like it is after long runs.  It is not discolored or anything.  Only the right "little piggy that had none" (aka the 4th toe, next to the little one, only on the right side). It does not seem to be related to shoe fit or toenail length.  I've had it happen in multiple shoes, with toenails too long, and with freshly cut toenails.  I think it's got partly to do with just how I run.  I have a tendency to crunch my toes in unless I'm making a conscious effort to keep them splayed.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: After a long run, I notice that the outside of my big toe gets a little more calloused and I sometimes get a blister between my 3rd and 4th toe, but not all of the time. I wear wide running shoes and love the toe room... I have very sensitive feet and wish I could find a super comfy dress flat to wear to work and still feel comfortable walking laps around the office in.  (Suggestions?  )


----------



## Miranda

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: After a long run, I notice that the outside of my big toe gets a little more calloused


I have a mega callous on the outside edge of my right big toe.  It almost feels like a structural part of my foot at this point.   Man all my foot problems are on my right foot.   I have a smaller one on the outside of my left big toe, but the right one is way bigger.  It doesn't bother me, although it does stick out quite a bit so after I shower when my foot is all wet and soft, I use my thumbnail and scrape off some layers.   I have tried using a pumice stone, but my thumbnail seems to work better and not tear up my foot so much.


----------



## FredtheDuck

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: After a long run, I notice that the outside of my big toe gets a little more calloused and I sometimes get a blister between my 3rd and 4th toe, but not all of the time. I wear wide running shoes and love the toe room... I have very sensitive feet and wish I could find a super comfy dress flat to wear to work and still feel comfortable walking laps around the office in.  (Suggestions?  )



I have Sam Edelman "Felicia" flats that I LOVE for work! They have a tiny bit of heel cushion and are super flexible. I'm not a big fan of closed-toe shoes to begin with (years of dance have taken their toll), but I'm a big fan of these (and am wearing them now, in fact).


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Miranda said:


> I have a mega callous on the outside edge of my right big toe.  It almost feels like a structural part of my foot at this point.   Man all my foot problems are on my right foot.   I have a smaller one on the outside of my left big toe, but the right one is way bigger.  It doesn't bother me, although it does stick out quite a bit so after I shower when my foot is all wet and soft, I use my thumbnail and scrape off some layers.   I have tried using a pumice stone, but my thumbnail seems to work better and not tear up my foot so much.



I am torn between buffing off my callouses and leaving them. I won't let them buff them off when I get pedicures because I don't want to get blisters there! 



FredtheDuck said:


> I have Sam Edelman "Felicia" flats that I LOVE for work! They have a tiny bit of heel cushion and are super flexible. I'm not a big fan of closed-toe shoes to begin with (years of dance have taken their toll), but I'm a big fan of these (and am wearing them now, in fact).



I've almost ordered these several times, but don't look like they have a lot of support... but maybe I'll give them a try!


----------



## Ariel484

katiekinzakat said:


> I just ran my fastest mile ever today! At 11:25 I know it's not super impressive or anything, but it's nice to see that my training is actually doing something!


It is totally impressive - congratulations!!


----------



## Miranda

run.minnie.miles said:


> I am torn between buffing off my callouses and leaving them. I won't let them buff them off when I get pedicures because I don't want to get blisters there!


I don't think I could take them off completely at this point without a lot of work.   I just take off a few layers so it doesn't stick out quite as far.  If I worked at it more regularly like every time I showered, I could probably get it down after a while, but there's no way someone could take it off all at once without blood and tears I don't think.  

I never ever get a pedicure so I don't have to worry about them doing it (or wear shoes like flip flops) because I have gross toenails.


----------



## FredtheDuck

run.minnie.miles said:


> I've almost ordered these several times, but don't look like they have a lot of support... but maybe I'll give them a try!



Ah, they don't have much support at all, to be sure. No arch support at all, and the heel cushion is just that--a small cushion just below the heel. The sole is really flexible, though, which is my strong preference. I'm the kind of person that would prefer to be either barefoot or in flip-flops, so I find the flexibility softer, thinner sole on these really nice.


----------



## Keels

katiekinzakat said:


> I just ran my fastest mile ever today! At 11:25 I know it's not super impressive or anything, but it's nice to see that my training is actually doing something!
> 
> ATTQOTD: This is probably kinda gross, I find that I get toe pain when I let my toenails get too long.



That's freaking awesome -- keep up the great work!

Also, your avatar made me hungry.


----------



## BikeFan

katiekinzakat said:


> I just ran my fastest mile ever today! At 11:25 I know it's not super impressive or anything, but it's nice to see that my training is actually doing something!



Progress is always worth celebrating!!    Congratulations, and keep up the hard work!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I have always heard horror stories about toe nails falling off and stuff. I never though that I would ever run far enough for that to happen to me, and it hasn't. But a month ago I finished my 5 miler and my toe was bleeding. I was like "OH GOD NO." Then I realized that I hadn't cut my toe nails in a while (they were painted, it's easy to miss, haha) and one of them cut me. The funny thing was a few weeks later it happened to my hubby. But luckily that is the worst of my stories. At least on my feet.

Also, another day, another snooze button mishap. But I brought my running gear to work, in hopes to get a few miles in during my lunch break today.


----------



## JulieODC

Knocking on wood ----- but no toe issues over here to date!!


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do your toes get sore/bruised after long runs/races? What do you think is the cause and what can you do to prevent it besides the basic getting fitted for proper running shoe fit and keeping toenails cut back?



Let's just say no one is going to be asking me to be a foot model anytime soon...


----------



## Princess KP

ATTQOTD: Toes don't get too sore but when I went for a pedicure a couple of months ago, noticed that my big toe and the 4th toe on my right foot had some bruising under the nail bed. I always have polish on my toes so I don't when / how it happened. At first I was a bit freaked out - what if it falls off?? But then I thought, this was a badge of honor - I'm a runner!  (I just started running last year).


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do your toes get sore/bruised after long runs/races? What do you think is the cause and what can you do to prevent it besides the basic getting fitted for proper running shoe fit and keeping toenails cut back?


ATTQOTD: One big toe was sore after my first full and it was a total mystery as to why: never happened in training, hasn't happened since. And it felt fine the next day. Other than that, my only toe issue is one stupid pinky toe that was already a little deformed from years in pointe shoes, and then got broken last Nov. It's been a problem since breaking it, as it kind of bends under the toe next to it, causing pinching and blistering. I've tried tape, moleskin, blister bandaids, toe caps, Vaseline - nothing stays put because of sweat, and Vaseline wears off in long distances. Lambswool got me through Dopey this year, though the blister was pretty painful by mile 20 of the full, and I've been using a liberal application of 2 Tom's Sport Shield with success lately. And yes, I keep toenails short, but I've always done that - long toenails gross me out!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Thanks for posting this. I have the same tuck-under for the same reason (years on pointe), so this may come in handy if mine become a problem at longer distances.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am afraid to say I haven't had issues because I don't want to jinx myself, but my main problem seems to be blisters. Since I've started investing in better socks and Body Glide, and gotten fitted for proper running shoes they haven't been as bad. My worst foot issue was after my 5th half back in March, I woke up the next morning unable to walk due to peroneal tendinitis. Thank goodness it hasn't shown back up again!


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> ATTQOTD: Toes don't get too sore but when I went for a pedicure a couple of months ago, noticed that my big toe and the 4th toe on my right foot had some bruising under the nail bed. I always have polish on my toes so I don't when / how it happened. At first I was a bit freaked out - what if it falls off?? But then I thought, this was a badge of honor - I'm a runner!  (I just started running last year).



You always remember your first toenail lost!!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Keels said:


> You always remember your first toenail lost!!!



I took a picture of mine after it fell off to torture my nephews with.

You guys want to see it?


----------



## Keels

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I took a picture of mine after it fell off to torture my nephews with.
> 
> You guys want to see it?


----------



## cburnett11

JClimacus said:


> Good luck! I'd love to hear your approach to the race...



I'm going to try and approach this race as relaxed as possible.  I had higher aspirations for this back in the early spring, but didn't necessarily do some things I needed to get much faster.  In hindsight, I'm okay with that because Chicago is going to be quite a bit warmer than I personally like to run in.  I like cold, cool, low humidity, cloudy, or even rain... but Sunday is supposed to be warm and sunny.  Two things I generally like, but not when I'm running.  Give me the cold/windy 2017 Disney marathon anytime over 60 and sunny for any race distance.  So had I really put in all the preparation I had "intended to", I would be very disappointed in this weather forecast.  I loved Chicago last year and think it's a great event for sure.  For me, it would be even better if it was about 2 weeks later.

Oh well.  At any rate, I'm going to try and be more conservative at the start this year.  Last year the weather was pretty darn good (especially during the first half before I felt the sun).  My taper last year was amazing.  I trained with a fairly vanilla Hanson plan.  This year is again mostly Hanson with some extra @DopeyBadger nuances that I believe are still Hanson-based.  I won't know if my taper is similar to last year until probably Saturday.  That is when I noticed it last year... my legs got strong the last couple days before the race.  Last year on race day I'm not even sure my feet hit the ground walking from my hotel to the corral.  I don't think I had ever felt that good.  I went out a bit too fast and for the life of me could not slow down.  Early in the race, I felt like I was crawling and kept inadvertently "banking time".  It was a combination of how good I felt (vs. the many weeks of fatigue) and the overwhelming crowd support.  It's easy to get caught up in and something I at least understand better going in this year.  GPS is screwy near the start, and I missed the first mile marker.  I think by mile 2, when I could get an accurate split, I was already 50 seconds ahead of what I had planned.  I tried slowing down during mile 3, 4, and 5 to no avail.  Finally I took a bathroom break (sorta needed), but partially just to settle down.  

This year I at least know what to expect.  I'll do my best to start slower.  I may even find a slower pace group in my corral to hang with early just to slowly settle in.  But I think I'm a bit better than this now on my own.  I've had a full and a half since last Chicago in which I was able to negative split.  So I'm hopeful I can pull it off again or at least get fairly close to even splits.  But on Sunday the 2nd half will be warmer, sunnier, etc. and that will make it all the more challenging.  I just know that I enjoy my longer races much more if I hold back early.  It seems to minimize the pain and suffering later on and sometimes if you get it right you end up running faster overall.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  10 days out from my first full I am too paranoid (taper madness?) to discuss injuries I may or may not have had...

In other news I peeked, and the 10 day forecast of weather for my race is partly cloudy with a low of 43 high of 60.  Of course this is New England, so that will likely change 673 times in 10 days.


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: I’ve had sore toes/nails on occasion after long runs/races, but no bruising. I did lose both my big toenails once in high school when I was on the dance team. It was not awesome. And they took forever to grow back!


----------



## ZellyB

katiekinzakat said:


> I just ran my fastest mile ever today! At 11:25 I know it's not super impressive or anything, but it's nice to see that my training is actually doing something!
> 
> ATTQOTD: This is probably kinda gross, I find that I get toe pain when I let my toenails get too long.



Congrats!  It's great when you see your hard work paying off!!

I have had a few black toenails. Usually only happens when I run something over 18-20 miles. Sometimes they fall off and sometimes they grow out. Beauty of dark nail polish and you can't even tell


----------



## jennamfeo

Guys. I ran during my lunch break. TAKE THAT SNOOZE BUTTON.

Also, I forget how amazing I feel when I get a workout in.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

jennamfeo said:


> Guys. I ran during my lunch break. TAKE THAT SNOOZE BUTTON.
> 
> Also, I forget how amazing I feel when I get a workout in.


Nice work!  I'm a lunchtime runner too, great way to break up the work day.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Never any lost toe nails or bruising. Anytime I have had issues, it been due to not keeping my toenails short enough. I got a pretty sweet blister after running the marathon but fortunately that’s it. 

@katiekinzakat - Congrats on the fastest mile!


----------



## JClimacus

cburnett11 said:


> I'm going to try and approach this race as relaxed as possible...



That sounds like a good plan. The pacers are a good way to keep yourself in check... assuming they run accurately. They don't always.


----------



## mrsgryphon

roxymama said:


> She REALLY REALLY wants to do ninja warrior obstacle courses and to her that's way cooler than anything I do with running.



Love it!  My youngest daughter did a mud run 100 yard dash just before she turned 5.  She has asked about that run every year since because she wants to do obstacles and mud just like Daddy.  Unfortunately that race got canceled the next year and hasn't been around since.  It's hard to find that type of race for the littles (most here are 13+ and she's only 7 now).
  

She does enjoy regular kid runs too, and will do them whenever one is offered at a race I'm doing.  The big local race producers usually have kid races, often with 1/4, 1/2, and 1 mile options.  She's happy with doing the 1/2 mile right now, though I think she'll move up to the one mile soon.  I know some other kids her age are doing 5k's, but she's not that dedicated right now and I'm not going to push her.

My son (14) just started Ninja Warrior classes this fall and is enjoying it.  Here they can start at age 5.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I haven't lost any toenails yet and no bruising (knock on wood). I've had a couple of bloody toes from not keeping my toenails short enough (lesson learned). My feet tend to swell on really long runs, especially when it's hot, so I like to stick them in a bowl of ice when I'm done for as long as I can stand it.


----------



## FFigawi

DVCFan1994 said:


> In other news I peeked, and the 10 day forecast of weather for my race is partly cloudy with a low of 43 high of 60.  Of course this is New England, so that will likely change 673 times in 10 days.



Pretty close to perfect. Stop looking.


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: This was actually my question because I have off and on problems with my toes, or specifically my toenails feeling bruised/sore after longer runs. It is my middle toe on each foot, which is very random as they are shorter than the others and don't touch the end of my shoes. I am guessing that maybe it is how my second toe curves into the middle toe? I have never had a black toenail but they just hurt to touch them. They get better after a couple of days. After my half on Saturday they were very sore (plus a big blister on my right big toe but that is a whole other thing!) but today they are feeling better. I am a bit worried about the marathon in Dopey if this happens during the half. I was fitted for my Brooks Transcend's and while I love everything else about them, the toe box is wide. I have pretty narrow feet. They added inserts which made them fit a little better. I went with them because they were the only shoe at the time that helped with my peroneal tendonitis. I went up a half size when I got my 3rd pair as the second pair felt smaller than the first (different color).



I am just now realizing that I did not mention todays question was a suggestion for a poster in the thread. My apologies! I try to at least include that info but rarely give out a name just in case. Today has been one of those day where not getting enough sleep, busy work load, and adding my mileage is messing with my thinking. lol Thanks for the suggestion, I do appreciate it!



DVCFan1994 said:


> ATTQOTD:  10 days out from my first full I am too paranoid (taper madness?) to discuss injuries I may or may not have had...
> 
> In other news I peeked, and the 10 day forecast of weather for my race is partly cloudy with a low of 43 high of 60.  Of course this is New England, so that will likely change 673 times in 10 days.



Ahhh the joys of watching the weather forecast as race day approaches! I love the weather so I am always looking at it, and I even look a the way to far out projections. Mostly unreliable for specific events, but good for trends in the long term. On the other side of things during the summer I watch the GFS and EURO model runs for stuff that hasn't even moved off the coast of Africa to just see what potential it has. Speaking of the tropics, looks like we may get a little action here in Louisiana with Nate. We will know more tomorrow about which side of the storm we are likely to deal with, but currently it looks like the west side. So very little rain, and windy. But it wont take much to change that. Got off topic there, I think everyone has done this at one point and it changes 10 times or more. Its part of the excitment. If what you have hols true though, those are really nice conditions!



jennamfeo said:


> Guys. I ran during my lunch break. TAKE THAT SNOOZE BUTTON.
> 
> Also, I forget how amazing I feel when I get a workout in.



The lunch run is rare for me. I hate to run in the TM with people in our gym which packed during lunch. So for a lunch run to happen it needs to be below 70 for me to consider it. I have to say I am a little jealous. During the winter I will have to get some of my shorter runs in during lunch to make more time at home with the family. Anyway, good job with getting the run in!


I am rambling today lol.


----------



## LSUlakes

I'm going to be a bit busy tomorrow, so I will post the FUN FRIDAY *QOTD *tonight: What is the most annoying thing that has ever woken you up at night?

ATTQOFD: Last night I was reminded of the worse sound you can hear while asleep! A mosquito!!!!!! I can hear him but never find the little sucker, and if you dont hear him then I'm thinking he is on me drinking 8x his body weight. Not a fan of those things!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: A cat that wants fed. They will start off by sniffing you, then licking you (for you non-cat people, remember they have sandpaper tongues), then biting you. If you cover your head completely, they will fish around with their paw until they find a weakness in your armor.

Having said that, I wouldn't take a million dollars for our two shelter cats!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> I'm going to be a bit busy tomorrow, so I will post the FUN FRIDAY *QOTD *tonight: What is the most annoying thing that has ever woken you up at night?



I used to get debilitating migraines in the days before I found Imitrex, which was a life changing wonder drug for me.   All I could do when I had them was struggle through the day and go straight to bed in a room as dark and quiet as possible in the hopes that the headache would pass as I slept.  During one of those evenings, my dear wife decided to experiment with making crab rangoons on the stove top.  Some of the oil spilled onto the burner and caught fire in a smoky mess, resulting in the smoke detectors in the house going off.  The smoke detectors were not battery powered, but were wired into the house electrical system and she couldn't figure out how to get them to stop going off so she came and got me.  So there I am freshly awoken with a raging migraine getting up on a chair next to a blaring smoke detector to take it off the wall and unplug it.  It was most annoying and unpleasant!


----------



## McNs

Just thought I’d share, I’m in line right now for 7DMT


----------



## StarGirl11

Wow Southwest wifi is being weird (it keeps redirecting me to the wifi page from the 487 page button). Anyways I am on my plane to a Chicago. Homework finished so I can enjoy the next three days. Had a small race week run (2 miles). The taper had kicked in and was easily pacing a 14:08 mile. With the usual pace jump I get when racing it's not a matter of me PRing at this point but how much I PR by.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I have a long list, including cats and bugs and smoke detectors. I have also been woken by things like birds on our roof or the roosters next door. An odd one - after Alabama lost to Clemson I woke several times to the replay of the last play of that game. Talk about a nightmare.

But the winner for me would be leg or foot cramps. I have learned how to avoid them now, but for years this was a problem. Being woken up at 2 am with a screaming cramp is no fun.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> I'm going to be a bit busy tomorrow, so I will post the FUN FRIDAY *QOTD *tonight: What is the most annoying thing that has ever woken you up at night?
> 
> ATTQOFD: Last night I was reminded of the worse sound you can hear while asleep! A mosquito!!!!!! I can hear him but never find the little sucker, and if you dont hear him then I'm thinking he is on me drinking 8x his body weight. Not a fan of those things!



I agree that mosquitos at night are highly annoying, but they're not even close to being the worst sound. That honor goes to your dog making hurka gurka noises. You hear that, you're instantly wide awake knowing you've got only a few seconds to get it out the door before it vomits all over the rug.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd: there's a dog near my house who's whine at night sounds like a small child.  And I will legit get out of bed thinking my kiddo is awake and it's just that dog!!!


----------



## roxymama

McNs said:


> Just thought I’d share, I’m in line right now for 7DMT



Well I'm green with envy.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> I'm going to be a bit busy tomorrow, so I will post the FUN FRIDAY *QOTD *tonight: What is the most annoying thing that has ever woken you up at night?


My pregnant wife telling me it was time to go to the hospital 

Ok, I kid...

The most annoying middle of the night wakeup has happened more than once the night before a race and it involves staying in a hotel room and the jagoffs in the room beside us getting in after the bars close and deciding that the party isn't over.  



LSUlakes said:


> ATTQOFD: Last night I was reminded of the worse sound you can hear while asleep! A mosquito!!!!!! I can hear him but never find the little sucker, and if you dont hear him then I'm thinking he is on me drinking 8x his body weight. Not a fan of those things!


That mosquito sound is like 1000x worse when you're in a tent.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: Neighbor's dog that barks to be let in. He gives one short bark about every 2 minutes. So just as you are drifting off again... WOOF! he brings you back to consciousness. It's like sleep deprivation torture.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD *tonight: What is the most annoying thing that has ever woken you up at night?


I am with @FFigawi on this. Hearing the dog is about to yak not only makes you wide awake from a dead sleep and gives you a heart attack, but also some unwanted cardio getting them outside or at least on to tile flooring! Good thing they are cute!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: My kids are teenagers and have not woken me up in years, but they were little early risers long ago. Once I guess I was sleeping hard and not responding to my little one's "Mommy?...." So he put one finger below my eye and one on my eyelid and manually opened my eye. "Are you awake?"


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: For white noise we would simply turn on a radio to a static filled AM station when my kids were babies.  Apparently someone used the frequency on Friday and Saturday from 2-4am to play music.  Not just any music, but what I believe was bollywood music- not my thing and worse than the smoke detector.  Shame on me, it my sleep deprived state I repeated our night time routine and picked the same station more than once thus I am confident it was a regular weekend occurrence.


----------



## StarGirl11

AAQotD: My upstairs neighbor walking across the floor at 4:30 in the morning so heavily that it wakes me up because the floor creaks. It had taken seven different complaints over the past year but he's finally getting the idea that he can't walk willy nilly at all times of the night and I'm finally getting to sleep through the night again during the week.


----------



## Disney at Heart

BuckeyeBama said:


> ATTQOTD - I have a long list, including cats and bugs and smoke detectors. I have also been woken by things like birds on our roof or the roosters next door. An odd one - after Alabama lost to Clemson I woke several times to the replay of the last play of that game. Talk about a nightmare.
> 
> But the winner for me would be leg or foot cramps. I have learned how to avoid them now, but for years this was a problem. Being woken up at 2 am with a screaming cramp is no fun.



Yes to this. I also have roosters next door, but I have learned to ignore them. But I've been awakened from a dead sleep with foot cramps, and, no matter how sleepy I am, I can't go back to sleep because I have to get up, get a drink, and walk it off. Sometimes it takes Gatorade and a banana! Then when it is gone, I am so wide awake that it takes a while to go back to sleep. This generally happens in the winter when my feet are freezing, which I think also hinders circulation!

Also, I live only about 20 miles from Clemson as the crow flies (twice that to drive around the lake), so although I am not a Clemson fan, many of my friends are both alumni and fans. The hoopla here was huge!



CheapRunnerMike said:


> My pregnant wife telling me it was time to go to the hospital
> 
> Ok, I kid...
> 
> The most annoying middle of the night wakeup has happened more than once the night before a race and it involves staying in a hotel room and the jagoffs in the room beside us getting in after the bars close and deciding that the party isn't over.
> 
> That mosquito sound is like 1000x worse when you're in a tent.



You kid? When I woke DH to go to the hospital 35 years ago for our first, he rolled over and asked me, "Can't you wait until morning?" Just NO! 

Also, years before I started running, we were in Atlanta the night before DH was to run the Peachtree Road Race. There had been a Phish concert somewhere in town, and apparently the band members and lots of fans were staying in our hotel. So the concert let out late, and people were running up and down the halls yelling and singing at the top of their lungs. As soon as security got them into their rooms, the phone started ringing. Apparently there was some rumor about the band's room number and it must have been similar to ours, because we got several calls to our room asking for Trey Anastasio!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Agree with the mosquito and the dog starting to throw up. I will get up and turn on the light and track down a mosquito! Luckily DH agrees with my determination to find them so we can usually find and kill them. And jumping out of bed and grabbing the dog before they can throw up on the carpet definitely is a form of cardio @AbbyJaws2003! And so hard to get back to sleep after it gets your heart going!

Lately though I am getting up 2-3 times every night to take my Chihuahua, Spock, outside. He was diagnosed with congestive heart failure in April and his medicine makes him drink and pee excessively. He wakes up coughing and I am instantly awake to take him out. Only took him peeing on my new mattress twice to get me conditioned to hear him on first movement! I have not slept more than 5 hours in a row since April! I am considering it part of my Dopey training though, to be able to function and get in my runs everyday on very little sleep.


----------



## ZellyB

The smoke detector low-battery chirp.  Why does it always start at 2 AM?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> What is the most annoying thing that has ever woken you up at night?


Probably a dog. Usually things outside don't wake me up. I can sleep through storms and car noises and such. Dogs in my bed nudging at me not so much.


----------



## Miranda

ZellyB said:


> The smoke detector low-battery chirp.  Why does it always start at 2 AM?


Oh oh, I know this one!   It's because the temperature drops at night.  The temp in most houses is coolest between 2-6 AM and when the temperature drops, the internal resistance goes up, and if the battery is getting near the end of its life, that drop in temperature can increase the resistance enough that the charge isn't strong enough to overcome it. Usually at that point in the battery life, if you let it chirp all night, you'd probably see that as the temp in the house came back up a few degrees, the battery would stop chirping... until the next night. 

ATTQOTD: Probably lots of things, although I did just have a memorable one a few nights ago.  There was a barred owl (or several, I could not tell... there were at least 3-4 different volume levels) that started calling about 5-10 min after I fell asleep the other night.  I had the windows closed, and the it was this weird screech-screech-screech-trillllllll noise, and it sounded like a video game being muffled by the window being closed.  I went down and told my SO to turn down his video games, and he was like what are you talking about.  That's when I realized it was coming from outside because I couldn't hear it downstairs.   I went up and opened the window up so I could hear it more clearly and realized it was some kind of animal... and then of course being wide awake I was googling like coyote noises and fox noises and stuff trying to figure out what it was.  I never would have guessed it was an owl!


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I'm not sure I'm in a place to answer this, having been woken up at 2:00 AM by my kid and then again about 30 minutes before my alarm was set to go off... I'm TIRED. She's normally a good sleeper, but I've had middle-of-the-nighters every day this week. 

Honestly, though, it's probably my three large dogs waking up and sprinting down the stairs to go check out a leaf that fell in the yard (or something inane like that). 

Also, agree with @CheapRunnerMike that the mosquito buzz is 1000x more annoying in a tent.


----------



## Princess KP

Miranda said:


> Oh oh, I know this one!   It's because the temperature drops at night.  The temp in most houses is coolest between 2-6 AM and when the temperature drops, the internal resistance goes up, and if the battery is getting near the end of its life, that drop in temperature can increase the resistance enough that the charge isn't strong enough to overcome it. Usually at that point in the battery life, if you let it chirp all night, you'd probably see that as the temp in the house came back up a few degrees, the battery would stop chirping... until the next night.



Wow! Learn something new everyday!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Basically anything that wakes me up after 4am is annoying! I hate waking up <2 hours before my alarm and then going back to sleep. I feel exhausted when my alarm goes off after that.
 I am in that position today- thunderstorm at 5am, fell back asleep and when my alarm went off at 6am, I had a tough go. Finishing my morning coffee now and already looking forward to an afternoon latte. 

(PS I have been doing my long runs during the week this training cycle and I think I'm a convert! @disneydaydreamer33 and I are probably the only people that do this, but it's awesome.)


----------



## Chaitali

It's definitely my cats yowling at an outside cat.  The first time it happened I thought one of them was dying!  It's just such a loud and startling way to wake up.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> I'm going to be a bit busy tomorrow, so I will post the FUN FRIDAY *QOTD *tonight: What is the most annoying thing that has ever woken you up at night?





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: A cat that wants fed. They will start off by sniffing you, then licking you (for you non-cat people, remember they have sandpaper tongues), then biting you. If you cover your head completely, they will fish around with their paw until they find a weakness in your armor.
> 
> Having said that, I wouldn't take a million dollars for our two shelter cats!


ATTQOTD: Yep, @OldSlowGoofyGuy nailed it! But I'll expand that to a cat wanting _anything_, or that is about to puke. NOTHING wakes me out of a dead sleep faster.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis5150 said:


> the dog starting to throw up



SO. MUCH. THIS.



Miranda said:


> Oh oh, I know this one!  It's because the temperature drops at night. The temp in most houses is coolest between 2-6 AM and when the temperature drops, the internal resistance goes up, and if the battery is getting near the end of its life, that drop in temperature can increase the resistance enough that the charge isn't strong enough to overcome it. Usually at that point in the battery life, if you let it chirp all night, you'd probably see that as the temp in the house came back up a few degrees, the battery would stop chirping... until the next night.



HA. The more you know! 



FredtheDuck said:


> I've had middle-of-the-nighters every day this week



My 5 year old has been doing this a lot lately. But it usually entails slamming every door on the way to us and then crying about just wanting to be tucked in again. Siiiiiigh.

ATTQOTD: This one time we had a house behind us who loved to leave their dog outside all the time. One night at like 3am, their dog started barking and I was fed up, so I threw on my robe and slippers and walked around the block to their house. I knocked on their door and was like "Your dog is barking...." And they said "I know, he pooped in the house and we threw him outside while we cleaned it...." I suggested they tried kenneling their dog at night to train him to poop outside and said "Please make him stop." Haha.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  Add me to the dog list.  I have often thought that the act of rapidly getting out of bed could induce cardiac distress--I'd like to not find that out.

I also have to add "my brain" to the list.  Sleep patterns being as they are, there is always a time of light sleep where the slightest thing will wake you up.  Then I find my brain just kicks in....."will my neck/foot/hip/insert achy body part here feel better tomorrow/today?", "Why don't I do a better job managing my investments", "I'm such a lazy bum" and so on and so on.  My brain can really piss me off!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Our dog frequently wakes us up in the middle of the night. She's like a furry fourth child. Usually it's because she wants to go out and hunt critters. Chipmunks are her nemesis, but recently we had a family of opossums living under my neighbors shed...she got two of them and yikes, not a pleasant sound. Fortunately my neighbor caught the rest of them in a live trap and relocated them.


----------



## ZellyB

Miranda said:


> Oh oh, I know this one!   It's because the temperature drops at night.  The temp in most houses is coolest between 2-6 AM and when the temperature drops, the internal resistance goes up, and if the battery is getting near the end of its life, that drop in temperature can increase the resistance enough that the charge isn't strong enough to overcome it. Usually at that point in the battery life, if you let it chirp all night, you'd probably see that as the temp in the house came back up a few degrees, the battery would stop chirping... until the next night.



Fascinating.  It doesn't make it less annoying but fascinating regardless.  So, maybe I could try just turning up the thermostat instead of dragging in the ladder and trying to find the correct battery type.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Without a doubt, it’s the smoke detector battery dying for me! And it’s always 4:00 in the morning at our house @ZellyB!


----------



## CherieFran

LSUlakes said:


> FUN FRIDAY *QOTD *tonight: What is the most annoying thing that has ever woken you up at night?





FFigawi said:


> That honor goes to your dog making hurka gurka noises. You hear that, you're instantly wide awake knowing you've got only a few seconds to get it out the door before it vomits all over the rug.



This is my response as well...and happened at 12:35 last night. Unfortunately, I live on the 6th floor, so my best bet is how fast I can find an old towel to toss in his path.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> What is the most annoying thing that has ever woken you up at night?



My husband snores, but there have been (numerous) times when the big dogs would join in and it would be loud snoring in stereo ... coming from all directions. Like the sawing of wood or a freight train for a good 30 minutes.

We only have one bigger dog now (we used to have two), so it's slightly better ... but this is the dog that snores ALL the time, so it's more frequent. I wish they made doggy CPAP machines.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD probably mosquitos. When we had cats, the growl they did when bringing in a trophy. 

Vacation update - now at the pool at POR. MK was awesome but used to DL so some things are in the wrong place. Head to head ride comparisons DL leads with wins in PP, BTMRR, tea cups and HM. Winnie the Pooh wins at WDW.


----------



## Ariel484

+1 to the dog dry heaving/yakking


----------



## GollyGadget

I woke up to four guys outside my tent tripping on gummy bears last month. That was definitely the most annoyed I've ever been. Even worse than waking up screaming in pain from calf cramps.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> My husband snores, but there have been (numerous) times when the big dogs would join in and it would be loud snoring in stereo ... coming from all directions. Like the sawing of wood or a freight train for a good 30 minutes.
> 
> We only have one bigger dog now (we used to have two), so it's slightly better ... but this is the dog that snores ALL the time, so it's more frequent. I wish they made doggy CPAP machines.



Try living with an English Bulldog!  They "snore" constantly from both ends!!  You either get the noise or the noise followed by a breeze from some kind of sewage treatment plant!


----------



## jennamfeo

McNs said:


> Vacation update - now at the pool at POR



How's the pool? We are staying there in November.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> What is the most annoying thing that has ever woken you up at night?


Midnight fire alarm (false alarm) when you have to evacuate down 5 flight of stairs, incoherently in your pjs, 3 times in 6 months


----------



## jennamfeo

Sailormoon2 said:


> Midnight fire alarm (false alarm) when you have to evacuate down 5 flight of stairs, incoherently in your pjs, 3 times in 6 months



WOOF. That reminds me of being in the Navy and having to get up in the middle of the night for "Man overboard" alarms.


----------



## dmross

BuckeyeBama said:


> Put the alarm clock across the room and get out of bed!



My alarm app makes me solve math problems before I can snooze or dismiss the alarm.  I can now do simple equations while asleep.  I've been increasing the difficulty but apparently my subconscious brain is pretty good at multiplication.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do your toes get sore/bruised after long runs/races? What do you think is the cause and what can you do to prevent it besides the basic getting fitted for proper running shoe fit and keeping toenails cut back?
> 
> ATTQOTD: The only time I have had the feeling of my toes being bruised, it was because of a much bigger issue going on with my foot that sidelined me for a while and a few rounds of dry needling. I was able to run my goal race that year, but took a month or so off afterwards for it to heal. If your toes feel bruised, I recommend being a little cautious about it, because once it gets to a certain point it hurts for even short runs and the only way for it to completely go away is time off. As far as toenails, I've never lost one, but have some friends that lose multiple toenails... its a weird look in flip floops.



I get numb toes after about an hour... I use either vaseline or glide to make sure they don't blister on my longer runs.  My toes get sore (even though numb... it's weird) but it doesn't last much longer than an hour or two after a run.  Definitely worse in the winter.



LSUlakes said:


> I'm going to be a bit busy tomorrow, so I will post the FUN FRIDAY *QOTD *tonight: What is the most annoying thing that has ever woken you up at night?
> 
> ATTQOFD: Last night I was reminded of the worse sound you can hear while asleep! A mosquito!!!!!! I can hear him but never find the little sucker, and if you dont hear him then I'm thinking he is on me drinking 8x his body weight. Not a fan of those things!



Got to agree with the Cat people.  Cats are just SO PERSISTENT.  William Thunderpaw (newest cat) had me trained to wake up after he batted the blinds against the window.  BAT BAT BAT.  Pause.  BAT BAT BAT.  Pause. BAT BAT BAT.  A gentle but constant sound right by my head.  It only took him a week to train me, and then it took 6 weeks to teach him not to do it anymore!



McNs said:


> Just thought I’d share, I’m in line right now for 7DMT



OH SO JEALOUS.  Only a couple weeks left until we're there!


----------



## McNs

jennamfeo said:


> How's the pool? We are staying there in November.


The pool is great! Kids love it, good slide, plenty of activities. Gotta say the life guards are excellent - always moving around, you can tell they are taking the job seriously.


----------



## McNs

dmross said:


> OH SO JEALOUS.  Only a couple weeks left until we're there!



I’ll be equally jealous in a few weeks when I’m back at work!

Running update, made it for vacation runs around Disneyland, NOLA French Quarter and Universal Orlando. Planning a Resort run tomorrow morning before heading to AK!


----------



## JulieODC

My mouse-hunting cat. He's aging, but apparently still "has it" when it comes to catching the occasional mouse (YUCK!!) I am so paranoid that he's going to bring his "trophy" to me in bed!! So if I wake up and hear him moving around, I have trouble sleeping!

He also has an uncanny ability to sit next to my head and start tapping me ~25 min before my alarm is set to go off. Literally tapping me on the head!


----------



## jennamfeo

dmross said:


> My alarm app makes me solve math problems before I can snooze or dismiss the alarm. I can now do simple equations while asleep. I've been increasing the difficulty but apparently my subconscious brain is pretty good at multiplication.



COMO, WHAT? Tell me more! What's the app called?


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do your toes get sore/bruised after long runs/races? What do you think is the cause and what can you do to prevent it besides the basic getting fitted for proper running shoe fit and keeping toenails cut back?



That's the only way I know to prevent it.  I have kind of a weird toe that gets sore sometimes and I have to keep the nail really short.  Sorry for the TMI, but this is a running thread!



baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: Without a doubt, it’s the smoke detector battery dying for me! And it’s always 4:00 in the morning at our house @ZellyB!



Isn't it always that way?  That thing never goes off during the day!  For me, there is a long list!  I'm a really light sleeper.  Taking a noise machine to Disney World for race weekend has changed my life!


----------



## dmross

jennamfeo said:


> COMO, WHAT? Tell me more! What's the app called?



 Lol "alarm clock Xtreme" from play store. Maybe I'll try putting it across the room AND upping difficulty.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Up early (no snooze problems here!), waiting for the sun to come up to do a 14 mile long run.

T+D=69+69=138 at 7AM. What happened to fall?


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do your toes get sore/bruised after long runs/races? What do you think is the cause and what can you do to prevent it besides the basic getting fitted for proper running shoe fit and keeping toenails cut back?
> 
> ATTQOTD: The only time I have had the feeling of my toes being bruised, it was because of a much bigger issue going on with my foot that sidelined me for a while and a few rounds of dry needling. I was able to run my goal race that year, but took a month or so off afterwards for it to heal. If your toes feel bruised, I recommend being a little cautious about it, because once it gets to a certain point it hurts for even short runs and the only way for it to completely go away is time off. As far as toenails, I've never lost one, but have some friends that lose multiple toenails... its a weird look in flip floops.



My toes don't get sore.  I have almost lost the toe nail on the toe next to my big toe on my right foot during the Disney full.  But it didn't hurt.  I could have pulled it out but I just trimmed it and after about 6 months it was back to normal.  I usually have dead skin on the tips of my middle toes every once and a while but it doesn't hurt.  



katiekinzakat said:


> I just ran my fastest mile ever today! At 11:25 I know it's not super impressive or anything, but it's nice to see that my training is actually doing something!
> 
> ATTQOTD: This is probably kinda gross, I find that I get toe pain when I let my toenails get too long.



Don't worry about the impressiveness of your time.  Focus on the improvement.  THAT is what should be celebrated.  Great job and if you keep up the good work!



DVCFan1994 said:


> ATTQOTD:  10 days out from my first full I am too paranoid (taper madness?) to discuss injuries I may or may not have had...
> 
> In other news I peeked, and the 10 day forecast of weather for my race is partly cloudy with a low of 43 high of 60.  Of course this is New England, so that will likely change 673 times in 10 days.



Which race are you doing again?



GollyGadget said:


> I woke up to four guys outside my tent tripping on gummy bears last month. That was definitely the most annoyed I've ever been. Even worse than waking up screaming in pain from calf cramps.



I know this doesn't answer the question but calf cramps in the middle of the night are the worst.  As for a noise, my neighbor had a rooster a couple of years ago. Nuff said!


----------



## roxymama

Good Luck to everyone running Chicago tomorrow!  
Hope you get a good night sleep and have a great race.  Excited to watch the live coverage.  Go get em!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I've worked plenty of graveyard shifts and will be going back all next year so I've been woken up by plenty of things...trash truck, noisy neighbors, lawn mowers, phone calls. It never fails, something or someone will always wake you up. My friends and family know I work graves but most don't get the concept that I have to sleep during the day as a result, ugh, so not looking forward to next year.


----------



## McNs

Morning all! Just went for a run around Port Orleans resorts (https://www.strava.com/activities/1220702494) and it was brutal! Around 79F with 97% humidity - I was running a little slow though so the heat was OK during the run but I melted once I finished! My legs are really tired - they have averaged nearly 20,000 steps a day since 9/27! I did enjoy the zero elevation change...

Off to DHS this morning, FP+ for Star Tours, Midway Mania and Tower of Terror. Lunch is at 50's Prime Time Cafe. Might do EPCOT or MK in the evening. Off to Beach Club for 5 nights tomorrow!


----------



## roxymama

Chicago elites just ran 13.1 in 1:06


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> Chicago elites just ran 13.1 in 1:06


Everytime the announcers mention the mile and I look at the time (and then #math), I basically gasp. So fast. 
I love watching!


----------



## roxymama

Rupp is leading with not much distance left!!!


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Rupp is leading with not much distance left!!!


He won but not exactly a fan of his... 

Side note: Got a new phone and of course it didn't sync correctly with my watch or RunKeeper so no idea how long my run or time was today. Makes me want to go back to my old phone where I did have these issues. First World problems I guess or maybe its time for a Garmin.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> He won but not exactly a fan of his...
> 
> Side note: Got a new phone and of course it didn't sync correctly with my watch or RunKeeper so no idea how long my run or time was today. Makes me want to go back to my old phone where I did have these issues. First World problems I guess or maybe its time for a Garmin.



Looks like I need to go do some googling on Rupp then


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Looks like I need to go do some googling on Rupp then


He is known for blood doping. I had a teacher who is a runner and actually ran in the Olympic Trials two years ago with him and basically said he thinks he is all that and what not. Then he talked about a guy like Meb and how he is completely different and so nice, etc.


----------



## Miranda

I wouldn't say he is known for it.  It is rumored, especially since Salazar is his coach, but he has never been caught doing anything.


----------



## rteetz

Miranda said:


> I wouldn't say he is known for it.  It is rumored, especially since Salazar is his coach, but he has never been caught doing anything.


That is true. It is heavily suggested that he does it


----------



## SheHulk

rteetz said:


> That is true. It is heavily suggested that he does it


Des Linden has thrown heavy shade at Salazar on Twitter and I worship Des so...
Also you'll notice if you follow elite marathoners on social media, when Rupp got Bronze in the Olympics the other elites were pretty silent about it, while rabidly cheering lots of other folks on. I think they know something we don't. Of course that's not proof of anything. But it's hard to get stoked that he won. I didn't love the way he breathed down Meb's neck in the Olympic trials either, what the heck.


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> Des Linden has thrown heavy shade at Salazar on Twitter and I worship Des so...
> Also you'll notice if you follow elite marathoners on social media, when Rupp got Bronze in the Olympics the other elites were pretty silent about it, while rabidly cheering lots of other folks on. I think they know something we don't. Of course that's not proof of anything. But it's hard to get stoked that he won. I didn't love the way he breathed down Meb's neck in the Olympic trials either, what the heck.


Yep.


----------



## cburnett11

Chicago was warm and zero clouds.  I promised myself I'd go out conservative.  Unfortunately I kept to my original plan instead of adjusting for heat.  The pace band I ordered was for 3:45, but I really had no business shooting for that today.  Running became a huge chore after the halfway point.  I crashed mightily and it was my most mentally challenging race for most of the 2nd half.  Lots of unscheduled walk breaks, but I finished.  

Halfway point: 1:53:21
Finish:  4:08:51


----------



## pixarmom

cburnett11 said:


> Chicago was warm and zero clouds.  I promised myself I'd go out conservative.  Unfortunately I kept to my original plan instead of adjusting for heat.  The pace band I ordered was for 3:45, but I really had no business shooting for that today.  Running became a huge chore after the halfway point.  I crashed mightily and it was my most mentally challenging race for most of the 2nd half.  Lots of unscheduled walk breaks, but I finished.
> 
> Halfway point: 1:53:21
> Finish:  4:08:51



The last two sentences of your post sound exactly like me last weekend, but related to leg cramps rather than heat.  So while it's not the time you were hoping for and was tough at the end, congrats on the finish and powering through the crash!  Yay!!!!


----------



## gjramsey

Texas 10 Cypress race report - The race site is about 10 minutes from the house, so that makes for a little more leisurely morning before heading to the race.  Got to the race site about 45 minutes before the start, and did a warmup lap around the outlet mall and did some warm-up strides and made my way to the start line. As usual for the Texas 10 race series, the race is 2 lap race for the 10 miles.  I was in the corral with a Cypress Running club member that was doing the 5 miler and wanting to break 40 minutes for his race.  My goal was to be about 8 minute miles for the first lap, so I paced him for the first lap.

Started the 1st mile at a 7:45 pace, and had dialed back a little bit.  Miles 2, 3 and 4 were just under 8 minutes.  At this point, the guy I was running with said he was feeling good and picked up the pace to see if he could break 39, which he did.  I ended running mile 5 in 7:27, and the five mile split was 38:57. At this point I still felt really good and decided to try and keep up the pace for the second lap.  Mile 6 was a 7:25, and backed off a little bit for miles 7 and 8 (7:33 and 7:30).  During this miles I started playing PacMan and picking off runners one by one. For the last two miles, I decided to push it.  So mile 9 ended up being a 7:20. Mile 10 was a surprising 7:00, and finished the second lap in a 36:48 and a race time of 1:15:46.  

This is the second year is a row at this race that I ended up with a 2 minute negative split. Again this year for this race, the 50-54 age group was the toughest age group to podium.  I ended up 5th in the age group while being 23rd overall.

For the miles I have been running over the last month, and the weather being on the tough side (T+D was well over 140), very pleased with the result.


----------



## apdebord

Answer to Friday’s QOTD: We had just moved into our home in a new development. We’re in the back of the neighborhood and only 2 other families were in our neighborhood at the time, a little creepy at times. DH leaves for work at 3:30 AM, but I never had any problems sleeping through him getting ready. Around 4:15 one morning, my dog let out a “sleep bark” which woke me up. I then heard car doors slam. I got a little freaked out so I got out of bed to check it out. We did not have blinds yet (no neighbors!) and as I was  checking the window that looks out into the backyard (no fence yet either), someone shined a flashlight into my bedroom window! I called the police immediately as I walked to check the front windows. That’s when I saw 2 police cars...I asked the woman on the phone if she could tell me why they were there but she said she could not. The officers then rang my doorbell and they told me that they were responding to a security alarm. They checked the perimeter and everything was secured. I called my DH and made him stay on the phone with me while I checked every closet lol. I then realized that the interior garage door was open, which set off our alarm. I had slept through the alarm blaring! Now I stay semi-awake after he leaves!

Not as lengthy, but that same dog has punched me in the face several times while sleeping. He’s a cute little jerk.


----------



## JClimacus

cburnett11 said:


> Chicago was warm and zero clouds.  I promised myself I'd go out conservative.  Unfortunately I kept to my original plan instead of adjusting for heat.  The pace band I ordered was for 3:45, but I really had no business shooting for that today.  Running became a huge chore after the halfway point.  I crashed mightily and it was my most mentally challenging race for most of the 2nd half.  Lots of unscheduled walk breaks, but I finished.
> 
> Halfway point: 1:53:21
> Finish:  4:08:51



We've all been there. Way to gut it out.


----------



## JClimacus

gjramsey said:


> Texas 10 Cypress race report - The race site is about 10 minutes from the house, so that makes for a little more leisurely morning before heading to the race.  Got to the race site about 45 minutes before the start, and did a warmup lap around the outlet mall and did some warm-up strides and made my way to the start line. As usual for the Texas 10 race series, the race is 2 lap race for the 10 miles.  I was in the corral with a Cypress Running club member that was doing the 5 miler and wanting to break 40 minutes for his race.  My goal was to be about 8 minute miles for the first lap, so I paced him for the first lap.
> 
> Started the 1st mile at a 7:45 pace, and had dialed back a little bit.  Miles 2, 3 and 4 were just under 8 minutes.  At this point, the guy I was running with said he was feeling good and picked up the pace to see if he could break 39, which he did.  I ended running mile 5 in 7:27, and the five mile split was 38:57. At this point I still felt really good and decided to try and keep up the pace for the second lap.  Mile 6 was a 7:25, and backed off a little bit for miles 7 and 8 (7:33 and 7:30).  During this miles I started playing PacMan and picking off runners one by one. For the last two miles, I decided to push it.  So mile 9 ended up being a 7:20. Mile 10 was a surprising 7:00, and finished the second lap in a 36:48 and a race time of 1:15:46.
> 
> This is the second year is a row at this race that I ended up with a 2 minute negative split. Again this year for this race, the 50-54 age group was the toughest age group to podium.  I ended up 5th in the age group while being 23rd overall.
> 
> For the miles I have been running over the last month, and the weather being on the tough side (T+D was well over 140), very pleased with the result.



Nice race! I've got to hand it to you at 50+ able to put down a 7:00 mile in a 10 miler. I'm 54 and my top speed is about 7:20. In a 5k I can occasionally get down near 7:00 mile going flat out, but never at the end of a longer race. Well done.


----------



## Keels

I spent most of my morning this morning trying to figure out how to adapt my workouts (running and non-running) for my upcoming annual pilgrimage to the East Coast (Orlando by way of New Orleans), which in past years has been pretty easy to do. 

But this year, I'm looking at having to mix in significant time on the bike (not hard to do - we're taking our basic trainer with us, so I can ride on that on days I'm not going out to ride the trails with my husband and friends), and some pretty significant swimming workouts (pool swim of 1400m to 2250m, open water swims of 30-45 minutes in duration). 

The pool swim, that's easy - there's a HUGE aquatic center five minutes from my parents' house with a fabulous Olympic-sized pool, so pool swim is easy. 

But, of course, there's no real open-water friendly swimming area where I'm at in Orlando (too many alligators and no swim groups within a 20-30 minute drive), so I just measured out how to do my open-water swims at Typhoon Lagoon in the wave pool. Priorities, right?


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats on your races @cburnett11 and @gjramsey !


----------



## StarGirl11

Well the heat at Chicago killed my PR. I watched any hopes of getting a sub 6 vanish around half way. And any hope of just breaking my standing PR of 6:12 vanish around the 30k mark. At that point it became a race against the clock. Get to the finish before the 6:30 cutoff to get into the Tribune tomorrow. I made it barely with a time of 6:26:42. But I made it. I was hoping to PR on the flatter course. But I will get a second chance to break my PR at MCM in two weeks. So I'm not completely out for getting my sub 6 before the years out.


----------



## JClimacus

StarGirl11 said:


> Well the heat at Chicago killed my PR. I watched any hopes of getting a sub 6 vanish around half way. And any hope of just breaking my standing PR of 6:12 vanish around the 30k mark. At that point it became a race against the clock. Get to the finish before the 6:30 cutoff to get into the Tribune tomorrow. I made it barely with a time of 6:26:42. But I made it. I was hoping to PR on the flatter course. But I will get a second chance to break my PR at MCM in two weeks. So I'm not completely out for getting my sub 6 before the years out.



Love your attitude. Good luck!


----------



## cburnett11

Way to go @StarGirl11!!


----------



## Miranda

I finished my Apple Harvest Day 5K in 38:24.  I don't have anything great to say about it.   I had to get up at 5:45 because my running club was race directing and I was volunteering right up until the start.  I was only running because I need the race to finish a local series for a jacket, otherwise I would have just volunteered and nothing else like everyone else.

Nothing went right that morning.  I thought it was colder than it was, so I decided to wear capris for the first time this year, but then I couldn't find my SPIbelt and spent 15 min looking for it, which made me late to volunteering, and I still never found it, so I had nothing to carry my phone or car key in.  I left my phone in my car, and decided to carry my car key.  I tried running with it tucked in the waist band of my capris but it immediately started falling down the leg of my pants, so I spent the first tenth of a mile trying to run and also pull my car key from down around my knee back up to my waist band under my pants.   Without a phone, I had no tunes for the race or Facebook/texting distraction during the slow part of volunteering because of course everyone mainly showed up for their bibs < 30 min before the race.  It wouldn't have mattered anyway for the tunes because I forgot my earbuds!  And I discovered that my Racedots rusted after my last 5K last month, so I had to use pins to put my bib on or get rust stains on my shirt. 

This is the second time the dots have rusted on me... they aren't supposed to do that!  Last time they did, I wrote them and they said there had been a bad batch that were only single plated instead of triple plated, and they sent me a new set of backings to replace them.  That was earlier this year.  I had worn them last year in quite a few rainy races and wrote to them asking if prolonged rain exposure was problematic even though they are advertised as rustproof.  I have used the new set this year like 5 times maybe and one of them is completely rusted and flaking already.  I'm going to buy a new set, because maybe this was my fault this time, I let them sit attached to a bib on a completely drenched shirt all crumpled up on the floor for a couple weeks.  #runnerslob  Plus there's a new set with dog paws on them.  But I guess I'm going to have to be more careful about how they get stored after getting wet, because clearly rustproof doesn't mean completely rustproof.

Anyway, the race was ok... my legs were feeling pretty blah.  The course is one we run all the time in my training group (or as part of a longer run), so it wasn't that interesting and I knew exactly where all the pain points were going to be.  I kinda prefer races in strange places where I don't know the roads like the back of my hand... I don't have anything to dread.   It was pretty warm and sticky and I was super regretting my life choices about wearing the capris... I didn't want to be cold before the race while volunteering but it was a lot warmer than I thought it was.

Today I had a long run that was supposed to be 120 minutes, but I did not go on the 10 mile loop with the others because I knew that I would not be able to complete 10 miles in 2 hours... last time I did the route on fresh legs, I only made it through 9.25 in 2:02, and today's legs were not fresh, nor was the weather as nice.  It was super humid and gross (tropical air being pushed up from Nate I guess), so I did an out-and-back on the last part of the 10 mile loop so that I would finish at the same time as the others if I did the whole run, or was going to end up back at my car if I decided to cut it short.  I did end up cutting it short and turning around to go back around 45 minutes... which turned out to be for the best because the 10 mile group almost caught me because they were too fast for the 10 mile loop and needed more distance to get a full 120 in...  they only finished like 5 minutes or so behind me.  And also it started pouring with 10 min left to go.

Please come back, fall!  You keep giving us a day or two of glorious cool/dry weather, and then leaving!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Love reading about the race results. This weekend's weather was tough for running - glad you all toughed it out, but sorry to hear that it negatively impacted so many results. 

This weekend was my first of many back to back long runs in preparation for my unofficial Goofy in January. Ran 11 miles with my rD group on Saturday, then 12 miles by myself on Sunday. Had to slow down for both because it was so warm outside. Dropped the pace by 1 minute per mile on Saturday and that was sufficient. Only dropped it by 30 seconds per mile on Sunday and that wasn't quite enough. I also only carried 16 oz of water, and that wasn't nearly enough for the weather. I was mentally wrung out and pretty dehydrated by mile 10 - the last 2 miles were too tough for a 12 miler. Totally my fault. But my legs feel great this morning - I expected soreness.

Onward and upward!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Lets discuss fuel belts today! Which brand are you a fan of? What do you look for in a fuel belt system?

ATTQOTD: I somehow lost mine and was going crazy looking for it and finally decided that I must have left it in NC during running camp  So I am in the market for a new one. I really liked my old one, but want to see what else is out there.


----------



## LSUlakes

BuckeyeBama said:


> ATTQOTD - I have a long list, including cats and bugs and smoke detectors. I have also been woken by things like birds on our roof or the roosters next door. An odd one - after Alabama lost to Clemson I woke several times to the replay of the last play of that game. Talk about a nightmare.
> 
> But the winner for me would be leg or foot cramps. I have learned how to avoid them now, but for years this was a problem. Being woken up at 2 am with a screaming cramp is no fun.



To the first part of your post... I kept thinking our lost to Troy was a dream or a joke. The second part about the leg cramps. What is the answer! Those may actually be worse than the bug noises! 



SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: My kids are teenagers and have not woken me up in years, but they were little early risers long ago. Once I guess I was sleeping hard and not responding to my little one's "Mommy?...." So he put one finger below my eye and one on my eyelid and manually opened my eye. "Are you awake?"



Did she also ask if you wanted to build a snowman? 



rteetz said:


> maybe its time for a Garmin.



It's time!


----------



## jmasgat

Miranda said:


> I kinda prefer races in strange places where I don't know the roads like the back of my hand... I don't have anything to dread.



This made me laugh, because it is so true!  I know there are those that say "well if you know, you can prepare...." True, but it still can be dreadful (in the truest sense of the word)


ATTQOTD:  I bought my so far one and only Nathan in large part because it had rigid holsters for its water bottles.  I used to try have a sip of water every mile, and wanted something that was easy to slip in and out without having to fumble around.  This does the trick.

Now, as it wears out and I consider a replacement, I have added one or two more requirements. I would like a bigger pocket.  I don't carry a lot of stuff with me, but during a longer race, I would like to be able to securely carry multiple gels.  And a bib tab might be nice.

I have a separate race belt (with bib loops, gel tabs, small pocket), but I only use this for short races where I will solely rely on on-course water.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss fuel belts today! Which brand are you a fan of? What do you look for in a fuel belt system?



I really like the Amphipod microstretch belts.  They're on the smaller side, but very flexible and the pleating that they work in does a good job of expanding their capacity.  I can fit an iPhone 6S+ and case in mine with space left over for car key and fuel.  I've also started using the RooPouch since I moved to the compression shorts/linerless outer shorts set up.  I like that it attaches to my waistband and carries what I need without cinching my shirt tight to my stomach area like a running belt does.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: For runs of 6 miles or less, I use a Nathan TrailMix Plus insulated hydration belt. In the summers, I appreciate the insulation on the water bottles. The pocket holds my phone, headphone case, keys, and inhaler, plus a headlamp when I use it. Not bad, given how small it is. Admittedly, though, I wear it "backwards" (bottles and pocket on my front instead of on my back). I find it more comfortable and appreciate the easier access to my stuff. 

For longer runs, I carry a Nathan VaporAir with a hydrapak bladder. I thought I'd hate running with that much water on board, but the hydrapak construction limits sloshing, the Nathan pack itself really light weight with lots of mesh to keep it breathable, and I really appreciate all the quick-access pockets during long runs where I need to carry both food and hydration. I loved having water on demand during the half, too, and skipping the water station backups.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss fuel belts today! Which brand are you a fan of? What do you look for in a fuel belt system?


I actually haven't found a fuel belt I like. I do love my camelbak which has a pocket for fuel but usually fuel is stored in the tiny pocket of my running capris or my sports bra.


----------



## KingLlama

Good morning everyone.

I have a question about strength training. I feel comfortable about my weekly run schedule(Tues/Thurs/Sat), but on the "off" days, I'd like to do some strength training, specifically bodyweight training.

I tried a new bodyweight workout last Tuesday and was so sore for days afterwards that I couldn't run again until yesterday. So that was a big fat fail. I tried it again this morning(scaling it back by 1/2), and while I'm tired and a bit sore, I can still walk and breathe, so it's already an improvement over my last attempt.

I'd love to know...

A)How you incorporate strength training(specifically bodyweight training) into your weekly routine.
B)What you used as a beginner bodyweight training circuit

For context....I'm a relatively new runner who only has one 5K under my belt, but I'm running my first 10K next month and my first half this spring. So I'm still a rookie.

Thanks all....I'm learning so much just from lurking in this thread and watching you share your insights/experiences.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss fuel belts today! Which brand are you a fan of? What do you look for in a fuel belt system?


I wear a flip belt at races. I have the one with a zipper and it is perfect to fit some Gu and my phone and then my license and car key and stuff in the zipper pocket. I also have the water bottle that fits in the belt which I use every once in a while. At home I run with my hydraquiver with all the junk shoved in the pockets so no belt used there. Basically I look for it being able to hold my phone, fuel and at races my keys and license and money. I also hate bounce so with the items being spread out around the belt and not in once spot it takes that bounce away. It is comfy, doesn't slide around and no bounce, a win all around for me!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss fuel belts today! Which brand are you a fan of? What do you look for in a fuel belt system?



I also have a flipbelt. It is really comfortable for me- it feels kind of like the wide band on yoga pants and doesn't bounce. It holds my phone, fuel, and plastic baggie with kleenex.  I also have the (11oz?) water bottle and it works great. That can be a little bulky, but it really doesn't bother me. 

Congrats to everyone that raced over the weekend!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss fuel belts today! Which brand are you a fan of? What do you look for in a fuel belt system?


I don’t use one. I’ve thought about getting one but I don’t like carrying extra stuff with me.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I avoid belts when possible by wearing things with pockets. But since it's hard to find pockets much of the time, I have a small Fitletic belt I wear to hold my phone and fuel and carry my hand held water bottle for hot, long runs, assuming I have places to refill it. I have a FlipBelt I like too @AbbyJaws2003 and @run.minnie.miles , but it can be hot during summer or on very humid runs, so I haven't used it much since May. I have never worn a belt that carried water. Is that heavy? sloshy? bouncy? Also, I prefer to wear belts around my hips, so would a hydration belt slide down?


----------



## roxymama

QOTD:  Same as Ryan. I just don't like a lot of extra stuff on me.  I probably could have used one during my heat stroke half, but I think the little bottles wouldn't have been enough for that outing.  I'm lucky to live in an area with public water fountains in every direction for a few miles.  I have a Nathan handheldI refill out on my LRs but that's it so far.


----------



## roxymama

subnote: running tights and shorts for women that have pockets are the best things on earth.  It's sad that it's not a default thing to have the pockets.  And sad how excited I get when I find a pair I like with big enough ones!


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: I don't like fuel belts, but if I have to use one, SPIBelts aren't too bad (as long as I have it adjusted properly).


KingLlama said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I have a question about strength training. I feel comfortable about my weekly run schedule(Tues/Thurs/Sat), but on the "off" days, I'd like to do some strength training, specifically bodyweight training.
> 
> I tried a new bodyweight workout last Tuesday and was so sore for days afterwards that I couldn't run again until yesterday. So that was a big fat fail. I tried it again this morning(scaling it back by 1/2), and while I'm tired and a bit sore, I can still walk and breathe, so it's already an improvement over my last attempt.
> 
> I'd love to know...
> 
> A)How you incorporate strength training(specifically bodyweight training) into your weekly routine.
> B)What you used as a beginner bodyweight training circuit
> 
> For context....I'm a relatively new runner who only has one 5K under my belt, but I'm running my first 10K next month and my first half this spring. So I'm still a rookie.
> 
> Thanks all....I'm learning so much just from lurking in this thread and watching you share your insights/experiences.


First off - I think you're really smart to include strength training in your routine.  It's something that a lot of runners avoid - we're runners because we like to run, so why do anything else?? I found that strength training helped me avoid injury for quite a few years...when I slacked off, I'd get aches and pains.

For me, I found that it worked best if I was running 4 days per week and doing some kind of strength training 2 days per week (with 1 rest day).  There were times where I'd try to strength train 3 times per week, which meant doubling up a run day with strength training, and that just wasn't realistic long-term for me, but I know others can do it.  I could see myself moving to a run 3 days per week/strength train 3 days per week-type schedule at some point.

This workout, which I originally found on Runners World's website, has worked well for me: http://drjordanmetzl.com/ironstrength-workout/ The guy that designed it as a triathlete, and in the videos he explains the thought process behind the moves he suggests (noting that squats are the most important).  I think he says to do this 1-2 times per week.  The bad thing for me about this one was that doing the same thing over and over just got boring, but I'd be lying if I said it wasn't effective.  Like you said you did, when I started out with this one, I started small - like doing the suggested intervals for half the time and trying to build up from there, and like you, I was sore for DAYS!

Last year I moved on to lifting weights a few times per week, but I honestly don't think it was as effective for me as this workout was.  Yoga is a good thing to check out, too.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Disney at Heart said:


> I have never worn a belt that carried water. Is that heavy? sloshy? bouncy? Also, I prefer to wear belts around my hips, so would a hydration belt slide down?



My experience: not heavy. Bounce depends on what you have. My husband has a single-shooter Nathan belt and I found it a little sloshy. I wear my belt down on my hips (the water bottles are right on my pelvic bones) and the bounce doesn't bug me at all. I didn't love it when I wore it "the right way" (bottle on the backside), though. Never had any problems with sliding down - but I have fairly wide hips.


----------



## KingLlama

Ariel484 said:


> Yoga is a good thing to check out, too.



I actually have a yoga program that I was doing on my off-days until recently. But while I do think it definitely helped with flexibility and balance, I felt like I needed to switch to something that emphasized strength.

I wish there was a way to do all three(running, strength, and yoga) and maintain a sensible balance. Maybe run 3x/week, strength 3x/week, and yoga on the 7th day. But I'm not sure that one yoga session a week would make any kind of noticeable difference.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> To the first part of your post... I kept thinking our lost to Troy was a dream or a joke. The second part about the leg cramps. What is the answer! Those may actually be worse than the bug noises!


You write off the loss to Troy. I mean, this stuff happens when a new head coach takes over. Look at the teams that Saban has lost to in his first year with teams.

For me - I learned that I need more electrolytes while running to avoid cramps. I both sweat a lot, and I push through a lot of salt in my sweat. I am one of those guys that has salt dried on my skin after long or hot runs. So I add electrolytes to my fueling during runs, and to my food after runs. I don't put salt on my food, but I do eat salty things on these days. When I forget, the cramps come back, so for me it is definitely the electrolytes.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss fuel belts today! Which brand are you a fan of? What do you look for in a fuel belt system?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I somehow lost mine and was going crazy looking for it and finally decided that I must have left it in NC during running camp  So I am in the market for a new one. I really liked my old one, but want to see what else is out there.


I only carry my car keys on most runs, so no need for a belt. My iPod Nano clips onto my waist band. 

For longer runs, I have a SPIbelt and a FlipBelt. I wear the SPIbelt when I need to carry a lot of e-Gels on a very long run. I am out there on roads and trails with no support team, so I only have what I carry, and the SPIbelt is great for that. It has room for 5 Crank e-Gels, no problem. When I race, I also wear the FlipBelt for my phone. I like to have my hands free, and it allows me to easily use my phone for whatever (photos, texts, etc) on a run.


----------



## SheHulk

LSUlakes said:


> Did she also ask if you wanted to build a snowman?


Haha no this was long before the movie! Must be something kids do.


----------



## Ariel484

KingLlama said:


> I actually have a yoga program that I was doing on my off-days until recently. But while I do think it definitely helped with flexibility and balance, I felt like I needed to switch to something that emphasized strength.
> 
> *I wish there was a way to do all three(running, strength, and yoga) and maintain a sensible balance. *Maybe run 3x/week, strength 3x/week, and yoga on the 7th day. But I'm not sure that one yoga session a week would make any kind of noticeable difference.


Welcome to my struggle  

Yoga IS good though - flexibility is good for running, and it's good for core strength.  And for me, I think it helps keep me mentally calm.  Right @FFigawi ??


----------



## BuckeyeBama

KingLlama said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I have a question about strength training. I feel comfortable about my weekly run schedule(Tues/Thurs/Sat), but on the "off" days, I'd like to do some strength training, specifically bodyweight training.
> 
> I tried a new bodyweight workout last Tuesday and was so sore for days afterwards that I couldn't run again until yesterday. So that was a big fat fail. I tried it again this morning(scaling it back by 1/2), and while I'm tired and a bit sore, I can still walk and breathe, so it's already an improvement over my last attempt.
> 
> I'd love to know...
> 
> A)How you incorporate strength training(specifically bodyweight training) into your weekly routine.
> B)What you used as a beginner bodyweight training circuit
> 
> For context....I'm a relatively new runner who only has one 5K under my belt, but I'm running my first 10K next month and my first half this spring. So I'm still a rookie.
> 
> Thanks all....I'm learning so much just from lurking in this thread and watching you share your insights/experiences.


P90X - I love it, have been doing it for 10 years, and it has totally changed my body. Almost all of it is bodyweight training.

ETA - I try to do P90X 4 days/week. I just avoid leg work on hard running days.


----------



## KingLlama

Ariel484 said:


> Welcome to my struggle



Exactly.

Also....Go Tribe! I feel good with Bauer back on the hill tonight, and Kluber completely rested for a possible Game 5 at home.

*sorry for the baseball talk everyone, but when I see a fellow Indians fan, I gotta say SOMETHING.*


----------



## Ariel484

KingLlama said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Also....Go Tribe! I feel good with Bauer back on the hill tonight, and Kluber completely rested for a possible Game 5 at home.
> 
> *sorry for the baseball talk everyone, but when I see a fellow Indians fan, I gotta say SOMETHING.*


You are a really cool person. 

I am seriously in physical pain from the play-offs already...I get SO tense watching these games!

Frustrated with yesterday, if only Judge wasn't so tall, maybe we would have had a different outcome!  Cookie was great though, and I'm definitely looking forward to Kluber being *Kluber* again.  Hoping Bauer will be good on shortish rest...tough weather forecast isn't looking so we may be looking at rain delays!


----------



## WatchMeFly

Miranda said:


> I finished my Apple Harvest Day 5K in 38:24. I don't have anything great to say about it.  I had to get up at 5:45 because my running club was race directing and I was volunteering right up until the start. I was only running because I need the race to finish a local series for a jacket, otherwise I would have just volunteered and nothing else like everyone else.



I did this 5k this weekend as well! I ran with a friend and we finished in 40:50. It was her first 5k so I ran at her pace, which I didn't mind at all because I was able to finish with no knee pain. Plenty of time to get faster later. I should have known, but I didn't realize how much uphill there was. I loved the weather we had, although I was cold in my shorts until we really got moving. Thanks for volunteering!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I have an iFitness belt that I like.  I really only run with it on runs over 15 or so and use a handheld and pockets in my shorts/skirts otherwise.  I do like this belt though.  It's stretchy and has a three-prong clip in the back and not velcro like my old fuel belt.  I snagged more running shirts with that thing than I can count.  The bottles sit low on my hip bones in the front so it's actually quite comfortable and not that noticeable.  One central pocket will carry a few items as well.



KingLlama said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I have a question about strength training. I feel comfortable about my weekly run schedule(Tues/Thurs/Sat), but on the "off" days, I'd like to do some strength training, specifically bodyweight training.
> 
> I tried a new bodyweight workout last Tuesday and was so sore for days afterwards that I couldn't run again until yesterday. So that was a big fat fail. I tried it again this morning(scaling it back by 1/2), and while I'm tired and a bit sore, I can still walk and breathe, so it's already an improvement over my last attempt.
> 
> I'd love to know...
> 
> A)How you incorporate strength training(specifically bodyweight training) into your weekly routine.
> B)What you used as a beginner bodyweight training circuit
> 
> For context....I'm a relatively new runner who only has one 5K under my belt, but I'm running my first 10K next month and my first half this spring. So I'm still a rookie.
> 
> Thanks all....I'm learning so much just from lurking in this thread and watching you share your insights/experiences.



I've been a slacker on my strength training the last few months and I need to get back to it.  I do think it helped me.  I just found some weight training app that was a beginner all over one that worked okay for me with light dumbells.  We also added in yoga and the combination of both those things absolutely helped me.  I could tell the strength in my core was improving which helped me avoid fatigue on longer runs.  We were doing strength training two days a week, but then added a running day, so now just looking at one day per week.  We try to do yoga three days a week in the evenings on run days.  Time is the real challenge more than desire and motivation.


----------



## PrincessV

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> T+D=69+69=138 at 7AM. What happened to fall?


Seriously! It was a b2b weekend for me: 8 Sat, 15 Sun. 5am temp each day was 79 with a Feels Like of 89. Ranked in my Top 5 Hottest Training Runs, for sure. I gave up at 11.5 of the 15 and went indoors to finish on the treadmill... and knew within 5 minutes that it was the right call and I'd been on the verge of dangerously overheated.



SheHulk said:


> Des Linden has thrown heavy shade at Salazar on Twitter and I worship Des so...
> Also you'll notice if you follow elite marathoners on social media, when Rupp got Bronze in the Olympics the other elites were pretty silent about it, while rabidly cheering lots of other folks on. I think they know something we don't. Of course that's not proof of anything. But it's hard to get stoked that he won. I didn't love the way he breathed down Meb's neck in the Olympic trials either, what the heck.


Yep, all of that. I _want_ to be happy for Rupp, but golly - he's sure hard to like.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss fuel belts today! Which brand are you a fan of? What do you look for in a fuel belt system?


ATTQOTD: I hate them all! I can't use any belt with bottles on it. The least offensive belt I've used is a FuelBelt race belt that has little elastic loops to hold gels - but I ditched that at mile 21 of the full this year because I couldn't stand another minute with it! I'm all about pockets for carrying gels: I've got a drawer full of Skirt Sports skirts and Athleta capris/tights with ample pockets. And I'll add a Running Buddy pouch for long races to carry my inhaler.



KingLlama said:


> A)How you incorporate strength training(specifically bodyweight training) into your weekly routine.
> B)What you used as a beginner bodyweight training circuit


A) I do a two-week cycle (strength training days in italics):
Sun 1: _Power Yoga_
Mon 1: 4mi run
Tue 1: speed or hill run
Wed 1: _Ballet or Pilates_
Thu 1: 4mi run
Fri 1: rest
Sat 1: long run

Sun 2: longer run
Mon 2: _Power Yoga_
Tue 2: 4mi run
Wed 2: _Jillian Michaels workout (strength + cardio combined)_
Thu 2: 4 mi run
Fri 2: rest
Sat: cut-back long run

B) I can't really answer this well, as I've been doing some sort of body-weight strength training for as long as I can remember. I can say that I find Jillian Michaels' workouts to be incredibly effective, and I think yoga and Pilates are amazing - but it's so important to know how to use good form in all of them in order to avoid injuries. So for beginners, I highly recommend taking a few classes in-person with good instructors before tackling anything on your own.



KingLlama said:


> I wish there was a way to do all three(running, strength, and yoga) and maintain a sensible balance. Maybe run 3x/week, strength 3x/week, and yoga on the 7th day. But I'm not sure that one yoga session a week would make any kind of noticeable difference.


See above! ^ I do all three using a 2-week cycle.


----------



## TheHamm

roxymama said:


> subnote: running tights and shorts for women that have pockets are the best things on earth.  It's sad that it's not a default thing to have the pockets.  And sad how excited I get when I find a pair I like with big enough ones!



Have you a favorites list?  I have gotten several and do not love any of them- my current favorite are from athleta, but this summer  while it was hot & humid the little rubbery part chafed enough to give me scabs so I am a bit nervous to depend on it away from home.  My least favorite was s running skirt you will find at the RunDisney expos that was so flimsy my phone bounced out a block from home, but no chafing and it was pretty breathable.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss fuel belts today! Which brand are you a fan of? What do you look for in a fuel belt system?



I go beltless.   Not a fan of extra stuff on me while I'm running.


----------



## pixarmom

No belts of any kind or sort for me, with one exception:  I wear a race belt to hold my bib during triathlons.  But I really hate it and I'm considering using two top pins for the bib instead.

On the topic of gear, trying to decide between Road ID Elite and Stretch.  Any reviews or advice?


----------



## Miranda

WatchMeFly said:


> I should have known, but I didn't realize how much uphill there was.


Small world! 

That is actually the "good" way to run that route!   For our weekday runs, we usually start near where the finish line was and run back around past the skate park and then go up the street in the other direction before heading off elsewhere (we usually do 4-5 miles during the week).  I have run that street in that direction at least once a week for almost a year now and it never gets easier.  For non-locals, it's about a mile long stretch of road that is a little bit rolling but overall continuously uphill from 0 to about 150 feet.  The local races that are on it always return back down the hill, although you do need to get up it somehow.  The other approaches have shorter climbs that are steeper.   I do hate coming up the hill no matter what the direction, but when we go the shorter/steeper way, I curse it as I'm power walking up the hill and just getting it over with... but I'm always glad to have come from that direction once the climb is over with because then you have the long gradual downhill to the finish.


----------



## LilyJC

TheHamm said:


> Have you a favorites list?  I have gotten several and do not love any of them- my current favorite are from athleta, but this summer  while it was hot & humid the little rubbery part chafed enough to give me scabs so I am a bit nervous to depend on it away from home.  My least favorite was s running skirt you will find at the RunDisney expos that was so flimsy my phone bounced out a block from home, but no chafing and it was pretty breathable.



It's been awhile, but I found Athleta to be on the thicker side and couldn't tolerate running in them. Pockets are a must for me, and lululemon tend to be my favorite although the pockets seem to be getting smaller on some styles. I've also recently discovered the Saucony Bullets and have no complaints with those yet. 

I despise fuel belts and only use my Fitletic on 15+ mile long runs or during  long Ragnar legs. I'm interested to follow this thread to see if anyone has suggestions for a hydration belt that won't completely slide off regardless of tightening it up as tight as it'll go.


----------



## PrincessV

TheHamm said:


> Have you a favorites list?  I have gotten several and do not love any of them- my current favorite are from athleta, but this summer  while it was hot & humid the little rubbery part chafed enough to give me scabs so I am a bit nervous to depend on it away from home.  My least favorite was s running skirt you will find at the RunDisney expos that was so flimsy my phone bounced out a block from home, but no chafing and it was pretty breathable.


I'm not @roxymama but I'm also a big fan of bottoms with pockets... My favorite brand of skirts is Skirt Sports. MANY people love Sparkle Skirts. For tights/capris, Athleta's Be Free and Relay models are my favorites.


----------



## ZellyB

TheHamm said:


> Have you a favorites list?  I have gotten several and do not love any of them- my current favorite are from athleta, but this summer  while it was hot & humid the little rubbery part chafed enough to give me scabs so I am a bit nervous to depend on it away from home.  My least favorite was s running skirt you will find at the RunDisney expos that was so flimsy my phone bounced out a block from home, but no chafing and it was pretty breathable.



Like @PrincessV mentioned, I have a lot of Sparkle Skirts.  The newer styles have different short fabric than the earlier ones I have and it's a bit flimsier, but the pockets are large and deep enough that my items stay secure.  The storage capacity in the Sparkle Skirts is insane though and there is a zipper pocket in the waistband that is very secure.

Lately I've been running more in INKnBURN apparel.  They have a pocket or sometimes 2 pockets, but that are pretty small.  But they do give you some storage capacity and are so pretty!


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> subnote: running tights and shorts for women that have pockets are the best things on earth.  It's sad that it's not a default thing to have the pockets.  And sad how excited I get when I find a pair I like with big enough ones!



I love my women's WI running shorts with huge pockets!  They are under armour brand.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I really like my Fitletic 2-bottle hydration belt. It's adjustable, it stays put, and it's got a good sized pocket for my gels. I will use it for any run or race longer than six miles. I used to have a camelback handheld bottle, but I realized I like having my hands free better.

I also have a Flipbelt, which I haven't used much, but I'll be using it this weekend for my race in Detroit because I don't want to chance being stopped by border patrol for carrying liquids.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I use a flip belt. I haven't done much in long distance yet so I might have to get something different for my longer runs as I add distance.

In other news, yesterday was in the 60's, today it is snowing, tomorrow will be back in the 50's. Even though it's not really sticking to the roads or sidewalks, my brain is not ready to run in the snow yet so I decided to switch my Mon, Wed, Fri runs to Tues, Thurs, Sat this week.


----------



## WatchMeFly

Miranda said:


> That is actually the "good" way to run that route!  For our weekday runs, we usually start near where the finish line was and run back around past the skate park and then go up the street in the other direction before heading off elsewhere (we usually do 4-5 miles during the week). I have run that street in that direction at least once a week for almost a year now and it never gets easier.



I noticed everyone started lining up to go that direction at first and was wondering if other races went up the hill that way or something. I don't envy running that hill weekly, although I suppose it would pay off in the end! And you definitely feel accomplished when you're finished! I'm trying to make a runner out of my friend, and we went and got her fitted for better shoes after the race, so I'm sure we'll be back to more races in the area at some point.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I have a Fitletic belt that I use for my phone, keys, etc but carry a handheld water bottle. I don’t like running with something around my waist anyways so the belt with just my few things is enough already. 

I’ve got a super bummed six year old in my house! He fell on the playground and fractured his elbow this weekend and may have to have surgery. He is most bummed that he can’t run in his school fundraiser this Friday and probably won’t  be able to do the one mile fun run in November. It bums me out because he was so excited about running and wanted to beat the number of laps he ran last year. Anyone have tips on dealing with little kids and broken bones? He isn’t already mad that we made him sit around the house all weekend with his arm propped up!


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss fuel belts today! Which brand are you a fan of? What do you look for in a fuel belt system?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I somehow lost mine and was going crazy looking for it and finally decided that I must have left it in NC during running camp  So I am in the market for a new one. I really liked my old one, but want to see what else is out there.



So I have used:
Amphipod full tilt style belts.  (they have one single 20oz bottle)  
UltraAspire Single bottle pack
FuelBelt  2x bottle belt
Nathan Speed 4 bottle belt.

I really liked the Amphipod but both wound up having tragic injuries by my dog.   It didn't bounce around. and it had a decent size pocket.   Because it's just single bottle in the back it didn't get in they way of anything.  The Bottle has a really wide opening for filling.   The only con was the size.  20oz's isn't enough fuel for a really long run for me.  Friends complain about the belt coming loose during runs on recent models.
UltraAspire.  I bought this cheap from left lane.  It's okay.  They belt didn't stay so I wound up tying a knot in it.  It doesn't have any pockets
Fueltbelt.   These are pretty extensible.  You can by add on pockets my only issue with it is that the bottles are kind of small
Nathan.  I use this as my primary belt.   With 4 10oz bottles filled it can be heavy though.  the only issue is that the bottle holders on the front can get in the way.   The pocket will hold my regular iphone but will not hold my iphone + so if you have a bigger phone that can be a pain.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss fuel belts today! Which brand are you a fan of? What do you look for in a fuel belt system?


I have a flip belt I use on most runs. It's good for holding my phone and keys. Lately I've found it a bit too bulky for shorter races so I end up running without my phone or belt. 

I also have a Nathan hydration belt for long or hot runs. I'm not sure of the model but it works well for me. It stays in place and provides quick access to water. My one complaint is that the zipper pouch isn't quite large enough and I struggle to get my phone in it.


----------



## GollyGadget

KingLlama said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I have a question about strength training. I feel comfortable about my weekly run schedule(Tues/Thurs/Sat), but on the "off" days, I'd like to do some strength training, specifically bodyweight training.
> 
> I tried a new bodyweight workout last Tuesday and was so sore for days afterwards that I couldn't run again until yesterday. So that was a big fat fail. I tried it again this morning(scaling it back by 1/2), and while I'm tired and a bit sore, I can still walk and breathe, so it's already an improvement over my last attempt.
> 
> I'd love to know...
> 
> A)How you incorporate strength training(specifically bodyweight training) into your weekly routine.
> B)What you used as a beginner bodyweight training circuit
> 
> For context....I'm a relatively new runner who only has one 5K under my belt, but I'm running my first 10K next month and my first half this spring. So I'm still a rookie.
> 
> Thanks all....I'm learning so much just from lurking in this thread and watching you share your insights/experiences.


I recently just got back into strength training. I was also incredibly sore after the first session but it's gotten much better. 
I've been using Jillian Michels DVDs because that's what's in my basement. 
My advice is to keep at it. It'll get easier. Don't stress too much if you can't complete the whole workout, rep, set, etc. As long as you're pushing yourself, you'll see results.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I have been wanting to get a belt, but just to maybe have some water with me on long runs during the summer desert days, but I never got around to buying one. I usually just have my phone with me and I can run and carry it without it bugging me. 

No running was scheduled for this weekend, as I was traveling from AZ to MI to shoot a wedding. All of my weekends in October are booked with weddings, so I have to make sure I get my training in during the week. I downloaded that math equation alarm and I'm excited to see how well my math skills are at 4:30am. Haha. As for today, I slept in and planned my run during my lunch.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss fuel belts today! Which brand are you a fan of? What do you look for in a fuel belt system?



I have an old, old Fuel Belt I use when the heat and humidity make it tough to go without hydration. I bought it when training for my first marathon 12 years ago and refuse to give it up, mostly because it has elastic cords keeping the bottles in place. The newer one I have thinks the plastic bottle holster is good enough, but I've had enough bottles pop out to prove it wrong.



Ariel484 said:


> Yoga IS good though - flexibility is good for running, and it's good for core strength.  And for me, I think it helps keep me mentally calm.  Right @FFigawi ??



You got it!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Hate them all. I shove everything in my Sparkle Skirt pockets and if it doesn't fit I don't need it I guess. But so far I have had everything I need fit.

My hometown of Santa Rosa, CA is on fire. Literally 1/4 of the town is evacuated or burned down. Tons of friends and family still there and in danger. So sad seeing all the businesses, schools, etc. gone.  My son's apartment is there, 2 blocks from the current evacuation zone. But he is deployed in Dubai so can't do anything about it. His brand new car is in the garage.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis5150 said:


> My hometown of Santa Rosa, CA is on fire. Literally 1/4 of the town is evacuated or burned down. Tons of friends and family still there and in danger. So sad seeing all the businesses, schools, etc. gone. My son's apartment is there, 2 blocks from the current evacuation zone. But he is deployed in Dubai so can't do anything about it. His brand new car is in the garage.



UGHHHHHH. That is so terrible. Why do I feel like this year has just been a hot mess. Between hurricanes and fires and Vegas. I just can't. I hope your son's apartment gets missed.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Hate them all. I shove everything in my Sparkle Skirt pockets and if it doesn't fit I don't need it I guess. But so far I have had everything I need fit.
> 
> My hometown of Santa Rosa, CA is on fire. Literally 1/4 of the town is evacuated or burned down. Tons of friends and family still there and in danger. So sad seeing all the businesses, schools, etc. gone.  My son's apartment is there, 2 blocks from the current evacuation zone. But he is deployed in Dubai so can't do anything about it. His brand new car is in the garage.



So sorry to hear this. Prayers that the fires are put out quickly!


----------



## StarGirl11

I was looking at my photos and I realized based on when I hit 21 I would have just missed the 21.2 cutoff for Big Sur. And I do mean just missed I was pacing right at the pace to make it through that cutoff. But also Chicagos flat. And I wouldn't start right at 6:45 when the clock start so there's that too. On the bright side I have two things working in my favor: one I have 6 months to get ready for Big Sur and I usually come out of a race faster then I come in (I have Dopey and MCM between now and then meaning I should get two pace jumps at marathon distance), and two and possibly more importantly Big Sur usually runs on the cooler side. Between the 8:30 start and the heat Mother Nature was not on my side yesterday.


----------



## BikeFan

Back from Chicago and catching up . . .
Good races this weekend, everyone! Especially in these conditions!   



cburnett11 said:


> Chicago was warm and zero clouds.  I promised myself I'd go out conservative.  Unfortunately I kept to my original plan instead of adjusting for heat.  The pace band I ordered was for 3:45, but I really had no business shooting for that today.  Running became a huge chore after the halfway point.  I crashed mightily and it was my most mentally challenging race for most of the 2nd half.  Lots of unscheduled walk breaks, but I finished.



That's exactly about how my Chicago marathon went as well.  My goal was 3:20 and I knew the temps were going to be less than optimal, but I tried to stick with that pace anyway and paid for it dearly in the second half.  Crash & burn, live & learn!  My fade was only 10 minutes (1:41 first half, 1:51 second half, 3:32:56 final time), but it felt SO much worse!  It was definitely a chore just to keep moving out there.  At one point around 11AM we passed a bank sign which read 77 degrees, and it definitely felt every bit of that.  I was pouring water over my head at every water station, and the fire department set up several misting stations which were very popular.  Scores of runners were off to the side of the road stretching or shuffling to the finish on cramping muscles.  At about mile 24, I saw a runner down on the ground in the middle of the course being attended by medics, but he was conscious and talking, so that was a relief.  The event organizers had a bunch of medical stations to go with the many water stations, especially in the second half, so kudos to them for being prepared for the conditions.  Chicago is advertised to be a PR course because it's very flat, and it was that, but the temps negated the easy terrain.  It's probably one of the harder marathons I've done, even if my time doesn't reflect that at all.  



gjramsey said:


> This is the second year is a row at this race that I ended up with a 2 minute negative split. Again this year for this race, the 50-54 age group was the toughest age group to podium.  I ended up 5th in the age group while being 23rd overall.
> 
> For the miles I have been running over the last month, and the weather being on the tough side (T+D was well over 140), very pleased with the result.



And you should be!  That's some solid running in the Texas heat!  Well done!



StarGirl11 said:


> But I will get a second chance to break my PR at MCM in two weeks. So I'm not completely out for getting my sub 6 before the years out.



Congrats on your Chicago finish and good luck at MCM!  I'm doing MCM too, but I'm probably not going to have any particular goal for it - I'll still probably be recovering from Chicago!



BuckeyeBama said:


> Love reading about the race results. This weekend's weather was tough for running - glad you all toughed it out, but sorry to hear that it negatively impacted so many results.



Back home here in Virginia, the Army 10-Miler was also held on Sunday, and it's huge - 35K+ runners.  I had several friends who did it, and they said the heat/humidity combo was stifling.  Apparently, it got so bad that halfway through the race, the officials rerouted the course to remove several miles, because so many people were going down with heat-related issues!  I think that's a first for that race, and certainly not something we usually experience in Virginia in Oct.  I ran that race last year on the same weekend, and it was 40 degrees!


----------



## Ariel484

@Dis5150 I'm so sorry


----------



## SheHulk

baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have a Fitletic belt that I use for my phone, keys, etc but carry a handheld water bottle. I don’t like running with something around my waist anyways so the belt with just my few things is enough already.
> 
> I’ve got a super bummed six year old in my house! He fell on the playground and fractured his elbow this weekend and may have to have surgery. He is most bummed that he can’t run in his school fundraiser this Friday and probably won’t  be able to do the one mile fun run in November. It bums me out because he was so excited about running and wanted to beat the number of laps he ran last year. Anyone have tips on dealing with little kids and broken bones? He isn’t already mad that we made him sit around the house all weekend with his arm propped up!


Oh! poor baby! No advice just sympathy.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss fuel belts today! Which brand are you a fan of? What do you look for in a fuel belt system?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I somehow lost mine and was going crazy looking for it and finally decided that I must have left it in NC during running camp  So I am in the market for a new one. I really liked my old one, but want to see what else is out there.



I'm a Flipbelt girl.  It's the only thing I have found that doesn't ride up on me.




AbbyJaws2003 said:


> I wear a flip belt at races. I have the one with a zipper and it is perfect to fit some Gu and my phone and then my license and car key and stuff in the zipper pocket. I also have the water bottle that fits in the belt which I use every once in a while. At home I run with my hydraquiver with all the junk shoved in the pockets so no belt used there. Basically I look for it being able to hold my phone, fuel and at races my keys and license and money. I also hate bounce so with the items being spread out around the belt and not in once spot it takes that bounce away. It is comfy, doesn't slide around and no bounce, a win all around for me!



Agreed!



roxymama said:


> subnote: running tights and shorts for women that have pockets are the best things on earth.  It's sad that it's not a default thing to have the pockets.  And sad how excited I get when I find a pair I like with big enough ones!



I have 2 pair, and really only one is good.  I love pockets, but I don't want to spend a lot on pants, so...there is my problem.



Ariel484 said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't like fuel belts, but if I have to use one, SPIBelts aren't too bad (as long as I have it adjusted properly).
> 
> First off - I think you're really smart to include strength training in your routine.  It's something that a lot of runners avoid - we're runners because we like to run, so why do anything else?? I found that strength training helped me avoid injury for quite a few years...when I slacked off, I'd get aches and pains.
> 
> For me, I found that it worked best if I was running 4 days per week and doing some kind of strength training 2 days per week (with 1 rest day).  There were times where I'd try to strength train 3 times per week, which meant doubling up a run day with strength training, and that just wasn't realistic long-term for me, but I know others can do it.  I could see myself moving to a run 3 days per week/strength train 3 days per week-type schedule at some point.
> 
> This workout, which I originally found on Runners World's website, has worked well for me: http://drjordanmetzl.com/ironstrength-workout/ The guy that designed it as a triathlete, and in the videos he explains the thought process behind the moves he suggests (noting that squats are the most important).  I think he says to do this 1-2 times per week.  The bad thing for me about this one was that doing the same thing over and over just got boring, but I'd be lying if I said it wasn't effective.  Like you said you did, when I started out with this one, I started small - like doing the suggested intervals for half the time and trying to build up from there, and like you, I was sore for DAYS!
> 
> Last year I moved on to lifting weights a few times per week, but I honestly don't think it was as effective for me as this workout was.  Yoga is a good thing to check out, too.



That is a good workout!  I have a DVD of it.  I have to agree that strength training is really important.  I think the lack of strength training is a big reason I got injured a few years ago, so I'm really focusing on keeping up with it while I train.



KingLlama said:


> I actually have a yoga program that I was doing on my off-days until recently. But while I do think it definitely helped with flexibility and balance, I felt like I needed to switch to something that emphasized strength.
> 
> I wish there was a way to do all three(running, strength, and yoga) and maintain a sensible balance. Maybe run 3x/week, strength 3x/week, and yoga on the 7th day. But I'm not sure that one yoga session a week would make any kind of noticeable difference.



ME TOO.  There are so many workouts I want to do and so little time!



PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: I hate them all! I can't use any belt with bottles on it. The least offensive belt I've used is a FuelBelt race belt that has little elastic loops to hold gels - but I ditched that at mile 21 of the full this year because I couldn't stand another minute with it! I'm all about pockets for carrying gels: I've got a drawer full of Skirt Sports skirts and Athleta capris/tights with ample pockets. And I'll add a Running Buddy pouch for long races to carry my inhaler.
> 
> 
> A) I do a two-week cycle (strength training days in italics):
> Sun 1: _Power Yoga_
> Mon 1: 4mi run
> Tue 1: speed or hill run
> Wed 1: _Ballet or Pilates_
> Thu 1: 4mi run
> Fri 1: rest
> Sat 1: long run
> 
> Sun 2: longer run
> Mon 2: _Power Yoga_
> Tue 2: 4mi run
> Wed 2: _Jillian Michaels workout (strength + cardio combined)_
> Thu 2: 4 mi run
> Fri 2: rest
> Sat: cut-back long run
> 
> B) I can't really answer this well, as I've been doing some sort of body-weight strength training for as long as I can remember. I can say that I find Jillian Michaels' workouts to be incredibly effective, and I think yoga and Pilates are amazing - but it's so important to know how to use good form in all of them in order to avoid injuries. So for beginners, I highly recommend taking a few classes in-person with good instructors before tackling anything on your own.
> 
> 
> See above! ^ I do all three using a 2-week cycle.



About the belts...I haven't found the holy grail either.  I love a Flipbelt, but in a runDisney race, for example, I carry too much stuff.  I have to have pants with pockets and the Flipbelt.

I like your 2 week cycle idea!  I never thought of doing that!  I may have to give it a try.  Have you ever done Jillian Michaels' yoga videos?  They are amazing and really good strength training.



michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: I really like my Fitletic 2-bottle hydration belt. It's adjustable, it stays put, and it's got a good sized pocket for my gels. I will use it for any run or race longer than six miles. I used to have a camelback handheld bottle, but I realized I like having my hands free better.
> 
> I also have a Flipbelt, which I haven't used much, but I'll be using it this weekend for my race in Detroit because I don't want to chance being stopped by border patrol for carrying liquids.



I really wanted to like a Fitletic.  I have 2 and I hate them both. They just ride up too much on me.  I've talked to customer service and even met the owner of the company, and no luck.



Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Hate them all. I shove everything in my Sparkle Skirt pockets and if it doesn't fit I don't need it I guess. But so far I have had everything I need fit.
> 
> My hometown of Santa Rosa, CA is on fire. Literally 1/4 of the town is evacuated or burned down. Tons of friends and family still there and in danger. So sad seeing all the businesses, schools, etc. gone.  My son's apartment is there, 2 blocks from the current evacuation zone. But he is deployed in Dubai so can't do anything about it. His brand new car is in the garage.



I'm so sorry.  Praying for everyone there.


----------



## Keels

pixarmom said:


> On the topic of gear, trying to decide between Road ID Elite and Stretch. Any reviews or advice?



I have both ... I only wear the stretch when I swim/in tris and I wear the elite when I run, because I like being able to adjust the fit on the Elite as I run - especially in California, I tend to swell up and the Stretch can get really uncomfortable REALLY quickly.


----------



## pixarmom

Keels said:


> I have both ... I only wear the stretch when I swim/in tris and I wear the elite when I run, because I like being able to adjust the fit on the Elite as I run - especially in California, I tend to swell up and the Stretch can get really uncomfortable REALLY quickly.



Thanks - just ordered elite!


----------



## roxymama

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Hate them all. I shove everything in my Sparkle Skirt pockets and if it doesn't fit I don't need it I guess. But so far I have had everything I need fit.
> 
> My hometown of Santa Rosa, CA is on fire. Literally 1/4 of the town is evacuated or burned down. Tons of friends and family still there and in danger. So sad seeing all the businesses, schools, etc. gone.  My son's apartment is there, 2 blocks from the current evacuation zone. But he is deployed in Dubai so can't do anything about it. His brand new car is in the garage.



 So Sorry, I hope everything works out.


----------



## StarGirl11

I think hearing it wasn't just me having issues at Chicago is encouraging. Between the late 8:30 start (yeah I'm not doing Chicago again until I feel safe putting a much faster EFT down, I get the need for a 3rd Wave but man did everyone in that wave get screwed over by the heat. If they really need that third wave I feel like they should move up the start time too) and you faster people were having problems its kind of reassuring. In a strange way. My fade was bad (40-minute difference between the splits). I remember having an 'Oh crap I'm screwed moment' on the first half because I was actually warned by some other runners that the first half usually runs 10-20 degrees cooler than the second half. And I knew if the heat was all ready starting to get to me on the first half the second half was going to be brutal. I am never questioning a race's decision to put up a yellow flag again.

I'm not sure if I had slowed during the first because I'm not sure if I would have made the 6:30 cutoff. It didn't feel like a typical crash and burn but then again I had a 40 minute fade. 

I have to keep reminding myself that the speed training worked even if it didn't really show the way I expected too. There is no way I would have come in in under 6:30 at the start of the summer in the heat. we had I just wish I could figure out what my pace would have been without the heat because it would make it easier mentally going forward. 

I really should have listened to my friends who are native to the area. They thought it was insane that there's a major marathon in October (cited inconsistent weather when asked). When I texted one of them before the marathon talking about the expected high I was warned that the glass can expedite what the temperature feels like. 

Live and let learn and hopefully that PR mode I've been riding finally comes to fruition in two weeks.


----------



## PrincessV

keahgirl8 said:


> Have you ever done Jillian Michaels' yoga videos?  They are amazing and really good strength training.


I haven't - I need my yoga to be calming and quieting, which is pretty much the opposite of her lol! I've been practicing for 20-some years, so I don't really _need_ a video, but I enjoy Rodney Yee's approach so much, I usually pop a DVD of his in, anyway. Helps me turn my mind off to let him to the "driving."


----------



## FredtheDuck

baxter24 said:


> I’ve got a super bummed six year old in my house! He fell on the playground and fractured his elbow this weekend and may have to have surgery. He is most bummed that he can’t run in his school fundraiser this Friday and probably won’t be able to do the one mile fun run in November. It bums me out because he was so excited about running and wanted to beat the number of laps he ran last year. Anyone have tips on dealing with little kids and broken bones? He isn’t already mad that we made him sit around the house all weekend with his arm propped up!



Oh no! Poor kiddo! No tips to offer, but definitely hoping for a speedy recovery.



Dis5150 said:


> My hometown of Santa Rosa, CA is on fire. Literally 1/4 of the town is evacuated or burned down. Tons of friends and family still there and in danger. So sad seeing all the businesses, schools, etc. gone. My son's apartment is there, 2 blocks from the current evacuation zone. But he is deployed in Dubai so can't do anything about it. His brand new car is in the garage.



These fires are insane. My grandfather and my brother, sister-in-law, and nephew are all in that vacinity, so we're keeping a close eye out. I hope everything is ok for your son.



BikeFan said:


> good luck at MCM! I'm doing MCM too, but I'm probably not going to have any particular goal for it - I'll still probably be recovering from Chicago!



Let's hope the weather is better next weekend than it was last weekend (yesteday/day before). I'm only doing the 10k, but I'm excited that they changed the course back to running through the city!



BikeFan said:


> Back home here in Virginia, the Army 10-Miler was also held on Sunday, and it's huge - 35K+ runners. I had several friends who did it, and they said the heat/humidity combo was stifling. Apparently, it got so bad that halfway through the race, the officials rerouted the course to remove several miles, because so many people were going down with heat-related issues! I think that's a first for that race, and certainly not something we usually experience in Virginia in Oct. I ran that race last year on the same weekend, and it was 40 degrees!


 I ran yesterday on the CCT in Bethesda. It was gross out, and most of my route was shaded. Would not have loved doing 10-miles on that specific course, especially racing instead of easy running.


----------



## JulieODC

run.minnie.miles said:


> I also have a flipbelt. It is really comfortable for me- it feels kind of like the wide band on yoga pants and doesn't bounce. It holds my phone, fuel, and plastic baggie with kleenex.  I also have the (11oz?) water bottle and it works great. That can be a little bulky, but it really doesn't bother me.
> 
> Congrats to everyone that raced over the weekend!



Ditto this - love my flipbelt!

@Dis5150 - sending good vibes to CA. Hope the fires are under control and out soon.


----------



## cburnett11

BikeFan said:


> That's exactly about how my Chicago marathon went as well. My goal was 3:20 and I knew the temps were going to be less than optimal, but I tried to stick with that pace anyway and paid for it dearly in the second half. Crash & burn, live & learn! My fade was only 10 minutes (1:41 first half, 1:51 second half, 3:32:56 final time), but it felt SO much worse! It was definitely a chore just to keep moving out there. At one point around 11AM we passed a bank sign which read 77 degrees, and it definitely felt every bit of that. I was pouring water over my head at every water station, and the fire department set up several misting stations which were very popular. Scores of runners were off to the side of the road stretching or shuffling to the finish on cramping muscles. At about mile 24, I saw a runner down on the ground in the middle of the course being attended by medics, but he was conscious and talking, so that was a relief. The event organizers had a bunch of medical stations to go with the many water stations, especially in the second half, so kudos to them for being prepared for the conditions. Chicago is advertised to be a PR course because it's very flat, and it was that, but the temps negated the easy terrain. It's probably one of the harder marathons I've done, even if my time doesn't reflect that at all.



Congrats on minimizing your fade.  I may have given in too early, but every time I slowed/took a break it became easier to repeat.  It was more difficult than my first marathon, but I contributed by not modifying my pre-printed pace band.

I love Chicago and love the course, but I'll probably find another fall marathon to sign up for.  If it was run in November, I'd do it annually.  But Chicago in early October can be a lot of different things.  I'm still inside of 36 hours from finishing, so my opinions might not actually be mine.


----------



## BelleWannabe4

Congrats to all of the Chicago runners!

Is anyone running the Denver Rock n Roll Half this weekend?


----------



## LSUlakes

BuckeyeBama said:


> You write off the loss to Troy. I mean, this stuff happens when a new head coach takes over. Look at the teams that Saban has lost to in his first year with teams.
> 
> For me - I learned that I need more electrolytes while running to avoid cramps. I both sweat a lot, and I push through a lot of salt in my sweat. I am one of those guys that has salt dried on my skin after long or hot runs. So I add electrolytes to my fueling during runs, and to my food after runs. I don't put salt on my food, but I do eat salty things on these days. When I forget, the cramps come back, so for me it is definitely the electrolytes.



Lets not go crazy here and act like Saban and O are anything alike. Saban won at every school he was at. His only failure was at the NFL level. Coach O on the other hand has only been somewhat successful as a interim coach and just awful as a head coach. I expect Bama to put 35+ on us. 
I need to drink more electrolytes it seems. 



Dis5150 said:


> My hometown of Santa Rosa, CA is on fire. Literally 1/4 of the town is evacuated or burned down. Tons of friends and family still there and in danger. So sad seeing all the businesses, schools, etc. gone. My son's apartment is there, 2 blocks from the current evacuation zone. But he is deployed in Dubai so can't do anything about it. His brand new car is in the garage.



I hope things improve and your sons apartment is spared.


----------



## StarGirl11

Any advice on how to avoid sore arms? I'm moving away from a backpack to a belt when I can and Chicago was my first time using the belt vs the backpack for racing in two years. And I think I must have been carrying myself slightly different because man my arms are sore.


----------



## BikeFan

cburnett11 said:


> Congrats on minimizing your fade.  I may have given in too early, but every time I slowed/took a break it became easier to repeat.  It was more difficult than my first marathon, but I contributed by not modifying my pre-printed pace band.



Yeah, I know the feeling - it's hard to swallow our pride and scale back our goals, even when we know we need to do so.  The organizers were (wisely) warning all weekend that temps were going to be high, and I know I don't handle heat well (few of us do, really), but I decided to stick with my goal anyway.  And I paid for it.  But it happens and we learn and move on.  



> I love Chicago and love the course, but I'll probably find another fall marathon to sign up for.  If it was run in November, I'd do it annually.  But Chicago in early October can be a lot of different things.  I'm still inside of 36 hours from finishing, so my opinions might not actually be mine.



It's definitely a great course - good support, flat, world-class marathon, etc., - but they've had a few hot years recently, so it's a little risky to make it a goal race.  Of course, weather can affect any marathon; that's just part of the sport.  To run a PR, you need a little luck sometimes too.  I'm not a local so I don't know if I'll do it again any time soon, but I'm definitely glad I ran it at least once.  It certainly should be on any marathoner's bucket list.


----------



## keahgirl8

PrincessV said:


> I haven't - I need my yoga to be calming and quieting, which is pretty much the opposite of her lol! I've been practicing for 20-some years, so I don't really _need_ a video, but I enjoy Rodney Yee's approach so much, I usually pop a DVD of his in, anyway. Helps me turn my mind off to let him to the "driving."



I actually like yoga any way I can get it!  I do not love lifting weights, so I enjoy her yoga videos for strength training on those days.


----------



## SarahDisney

*ATTQOTD*: I have a Fitletic belt that I love. It has two pockets (one normal-sized and one that I stick my jelly beans in), fits everything I need, and I just bought an 8-oz water bottle that I attach to it for shorter runs (for longer runs I just carry my big water bottle). I kinda got lucky because this was the second belt that I tried and it's basically perfect for me. I really like that it's easily adjustable - I had previously tried a non-adjustable belt (FlipBelt) and it just wasn't the right size for me. This I can adjust based on what layers I'm wearing and/or how much I've eaten recently.
I'll probably look into getting a new one at the NYC marathon expo in November (no, I'm not running, I just like the expo), just because I recently got a bigger phone and I have to take it out of its case to fit it in the belt. But if I can't find anything good, I'm okay with the one I have.

@Dis5150 - I hope your son's apartment and car are spared from the worst of the fire. This is really a tough thing to see on the news. I can't imagine how tough it is to see when this is your hometown. 

Also ... I've noticed that we have some Indians fans on the thread. We're not friends anymore.
GO YANKEES!!!


----------



## jmasgat

SarahDisney said:


> Also ... I've noticed that we have some Indians fans on the thread. We're not friends anymore.
> GO YANKEES!!!



2 things that should never infiltrate the sanctity of the forum.....politics and sports allegiances  (Says the mildly depressed born and raised Red Sox fan who is resolutely ABTY....Anyone but the Yankees)


----------



## Keels

What is this "BASEBALL" y'all speak of? I'm pretty sure that season is over ...


----------



## Miranda

jmasgat said:


> (Says the mildly depressed born and raised Red Sox fan who is resolutely ABTY....Anyone but the Yankees)


*fistbump* 

I have no idea what they are talking about... pretty sure baseball season is over.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> Lets not go crazy here and act like Saban and O are anything alike. Saban won at every school he was at. His only failure was at the NFL level. Coach O on the other hand has only been somewhat successful as a interim coach and just awful as a head coach. I expect Bama to put 35+ on us.


As an Alabama fan, I strongly encourage LSU to keep Orgeron. (and TN to keep Botch, and aTm to keep Sumlin, and Arkansas to keep Bret, etc, etc, etc).


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Keels said:


> What is this "BASEBALL" y'all speak of? I'm pretty sure that season is over ...



There is no crying in baseball.


----------



## apdebord

BikeFan said:


> Back home here in Virginia, the Army 10-Miler was also held on Sunday, and it's huge - 35K+ runners.  I had several friends who did it, and they said the heat/humidity combo was stifling.  Apparently, it got so bad that halfway through the race, the officials rerouted the course to remove several miles, because so many people were going down with heat-related issues!  I think that's a first for that race, and certainly not something we usually experience in Virginia in Oct.  I ran that race last year on the same weekend, and it was 40 degrees!



Congrats on Chicago!  I live in Virginia as well.  I ran a half in Hampton on Sunday and it was absolutely miserable with the heat and humidity.  It didn't start until 8, and I really wish they had moved it to at least 7.  I started to sweat in the starting corral.  They didn't cut it short at all, but I did hear about several people going down from the heat.  There were no added aid stations, and I really think there should have been.  Everyone I know that has done this race loves it, so I think my hopes were high for a big PR, but my body was done at mile 7.  I think I walked a total of 6 miles overall; disappointing, but this was just a training run and I have 2 more halfs and 2 10Ks over the next 6 weeks so I decided to keep it easy.


----------



## LSUlakes

BuckeyeBama said:


> As an Alabama fan, I strongly encourage LSU to keep Orgeron. (and TN to keep Botch, and aTm to keep Sumlin, and Arkansas to keep Bret, etc, etc, etc).



As a LSU fan and unofficial spokesperson for the all of the SEC, we look forward to Saban going into retirement and/or Bama getting significant NCAA violations crippling the football program. lol


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Has anyone on this board not run a runDisney event? If you havent, do you plan to do so soon or is racing just not your thing?

ATTQOTD: I have one Disney race under my belt. Not sure when I will return for a race, but I would like to do so in the coming years.


----------



## KingLlama

*ATTQOTD*: Have never done one. Flipping a coin soon(probably this week) between the Dark Side Half and a local half about a month later. My heart says Dark Side, my brain(and wallet) say the local race.

To follow up on yesterday....scaling back my bodyweight workout did the trick. No soreness, and was able to complete this morning's run with zero difficulty(other than the humidity, which is ridiculous to even be discussing in October....WHERE IS MY FALL?).

Anyway, I think I've found the right balance for now.

And I'm gonna pretend last night's baseball game didn't happen.

And I'm a Kentucky fan who's just happy to be in a bowl game ANYWHERE, SOMEWHERE. So the rest of you SEC fans can stress out....I'll be over here content with six wins and the Poulan Weedeater Bowl. Besides, we're a basketball school.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has anyone on this board not run a runDisney event? If you havent, do you plan to do so soon or is racing just not your thing?



The only rD race I've ran so far is the PHM in 2014. I'm signed up for the marathon this year but that will likely be my last for awhile. There's just too many other places I want to see and explore.


----------



## BikeFan

apdebord said:


> Congrats on Chicago!  I live in Virginia as well.  I ran a half in Hampton on Sunday and it was absolutely miserable with the heat and humidity.  It didn't start until 8, and I really wish they had moved it to at least 7.  I started to sweat in the starting corral.  They didn't cut it short at all, but I did hear about several people going down from the heat.  There were no added aid stations, and I really think there should have been.  Everyone I know that has done this race loves it, so I think my hopes were high for a big PR, but my body was done at mile 7.  I think I walked a total of 6 miles overall; disappointing, but this was just a training run and I have 2 more halfs and 2 10Ks over the next 6 weeks so I decided to keep it easy.



Thanks, and congratulations on finishing despite the conditions.  I'm sure that was no easy task, but you got some mental strength training in, so that's a big plus!  I can completely sympathize with you about the Tidewater heat/humidity combo, having done the RnR Va. Beach Half back in 2012.  It was in the high 70s at the start and I still tried to run it hard because the course was so flat.  Not my smartest moment, and of course I crashed hard.  Still struggling to remind myself that heat always wins, especially the longer the distance!  

Good luck in your next halfs!  Hopefully cooler weather is coming.  I've got the Richmond Marathon in November, and it would be nice to run below 70 degrees for a change!


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: I've done 2 rundisney events. No current plans for a future one. If trip timing aligns, sure! But they are pricey - and with a young family, it's a big commitment to travel with them or solo.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I haven't done an rD race yet. Hoping for WDW Half in 2019.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have done 2 runDisney events, in 2015.  No plans at this time to do future ones, other than a vague "if I ever do a marathon, it will probably be the Disney one" plan.


----------



## MissLiss279

Chicago Marathon - 5:18:16. Not too bad for me, third fastest time I think. I wasn’t feeling great during the run until the last few miles. Never felt like a faster pace would feel good, so decided to stick with a friend. She was needing to walk a little more near the end because of the heat. I think the caffeinated sport beens that I started to take in the last 8ish miles, helped give me a little more energy. I wasn’t going to leave my friend at that point because it wasn’t going to be a PR for me. She was able to get a 7:30 minute PR, so that was fun! My Garmin did not handle the buildings well at all. It gave me a 6min mile in the middle of the race, and it ended up with over 28 miles. I feel like we followed the tangents pretty well, but we did a little bit of weaving. I have no idea how far I actually ran. Crowd support was awesome! Saw several people trip and fall - scary (a couple right at the beginning over the first bridge), saw a few people cramping, and one guy laying down in he middle of the course with someone else stretching out his legs. I’m glad I trained with their Gatorade mix. I took it at most of the stops along with endurolytes every hour, so never got cramps. The heat definitely kept several people I know from hitting their goals, so I am pretty happy with where I ended up.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I have done 3 runDisney events and am signed up for Dopey. That may be the last one for a few years. 

My son's apartment is okay and the fire turned the opposite direction. So much loss and devastation in the city though! At least 11 dead, 100+ missing, 1500 structures lost including Kmart, Trader Joes, Mc'ds, Arbys, a bunch of small businesses and restaurants, an office building of Kaiser hospital, 50% of a high school, several historical buildings and hotels, 2 mobile home parks and whole neighborhoods. The pictures look like a tornado went thru, just everything completely gone! I believe it is now around 30,000 acres and still zero percent contained. Thanks for the good thoughts and prayers for my son's apartment. It is just stuff and could have been replaced but would have been so hard on him being so far away.


----------



## Dis5150

FredtheDuck said:


> These fires are insane. My grandfather and my brother, sister-in-law, and nephew are all in that vacinity, so we're keeping a close eye out. I hope everything is ok for your son.



I hope everything is ok for your family too!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has anyone on this board not run a runDisney event? If you havent, do you plan to do so soon or is racing just not your thing?



Hey now, let's not scare people away with crazy talk about racing at Disney. You and @DopeyBadger and the like can race all you want. The rest of us will take our sweet time, stop for all the photos, drink all the beer, and ride all the rides.


----------



## Ariel484

Oh no, are we talking about baseball?? I'm just gonna pretend like the last 2 days didn't happen...


BuckeyeBama said:


> There is no crying in baseball.


Man, what a great movie.


----------



## Ariel484

FFigawi said:


> Hey now, let's not scare people away with crazy talk about racing at Disney. You and @DopeyBadger and the like can race all you want. The rest of us will take our sweet time, stop for all the photos, drink all the beer, and ride all the rides.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> As a LSU fan and unofficial spokesperson for the all of the SEC, we look forward to Saban going into retirement and/or Bama getting significant NCAA violations crippling the football program. lol


 (signed, a Gators fan) (and also... WTH was that last week?! well played, LSU, but good golly, my Gators looked bad)



FFigawi said:


> Hey now, let's not scare people away with crazy talk about racing at Disney. You and @DopeyBadger and the like can race all you want. The rest of us will take our sweet time, stop for all the photos, drink all the beer, and ride all the rides.


 Yep, that!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Dis5150 said:


> I hope everything is ok for your family too!



So glad your son's apartment is ok for now! The pictures are insane. 

Still keeping an eye on the situation with my brother. His in-laws had to evacuate (along with their petsitting business), so my brother and his wife are now hosting her parents and 18 (18!) animals. My nephew is probably loving it. Hoping they don't have to evacuate my brother's house, too... just have to wait and see. My mom lives and works in SF and sent me a picture of the air quality there... if it's that bad in SF, I can only imagine Sonoma and Santa Rosa right now.


----------



## roxymama

MissLiss279 said:


> Chicago Marathon - 5:18:16. Not too bad for me, third fastest time I think. I wasn’t feeling great during the run until the last few miles. Never felt like a faster pace would feel good, so decided to stick with a friend. She was needing to walk a little more near the end because of the heat. I think the caffeinated sport beens that I started to take in the last 8ish miles, helped give me a little more energy. I wasn’t going to leave my friend at that point because it wasn’t going to be a PR for me. She was able to get a 7:30 minute PR, so that was fun! My Garmin did not handle the buildings well at all. It gave me a 6min mile in the middle of the race, and it ended up with over 28 miles. I feel like we followed the tangents pretty well, but we did a little bit of weaving. I have no idea how far I actually ran. Crowd support was awesome! Saw several people trip and fall - scary (a couple right at the beginning over the first bridge), saw a few people cramping, and one guy laying down in he middle of the course with someone else stretching out his legs. I’m glad I trained with their Gatorade mix. I took it at most of the stops along with endurolytes every hour, so never got cramps. The heat definitely kept several people I know from hitting their goals, so I am pretty happy with where I ended up.



Congrats!  Chicago + Garmins = Drunk Paces.  There's something about the buildings that just wrecks havoc on GPS in certain areas.  Running routes near the lake seem to always net more accurate output than in the heart of downtown.  However I find the stopwatch still works perfectly so I just keep an eye on that and the mile clocks.  The lap button is your friend once you get out of the tall building area.  Though it is fun to pretend I can run a 3 minute mile.   



FFigawi said:


> Hey now, let's not scare people away with crazy talk about racing at Disney. You and @DopeyBadger and the like can race all you want. The rest of us will take our sweet time, stop for all the photos, drink all the beer, and ride all the rides.



Yeah, but let's not pretend you aren't racing to the beers at some point. 

ATTQOTD:  I thought my first rundisney race would be a one and done bucket list kind of thing.  But now I keep  signing up for the next one shortly after the previous one.  So I guess that first race was my gateway drug.  My sis is doing couch 2 5k right now so I'm already working on being her "race dealer" and talking her into her first one.   And I've talked hubby into his first in less than a month.  Oops.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I've never done one. In fact, my first official race outside of school is coming up in December. RunDisney is a motivating force and I'm hoping to run something, maybe a half, in 2019. At the very least I will be doing a Castaway Cay 5k this summer. I know its not official but i still get a medal. I will jump through hoops of fire for a medal or even a certificate. It's why I'm now overqualified for like every job in my field


----------



## DVCFan1994

Waiting2goback said:


> Which race are you doing again?



Mount Desert Island Marathon in Bar Harbor, Maine



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Lets discuss fuel belts today! Which brand are you a fan of? What do you look for in a fuel belt system?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I somehow lost mine and was going crazy looking for it and finally decided that I must have left it in NC during running camp  So I am in the market for a new one. I really liked my old one, but want to see what else is out there.



I had a Nathan I loved.  It didn't bounce, I forgot it was there it fit me so well.  But, this spring the two bottles I had for it both started leaking and I couldn't get replacements that fit.  I got a new Nathan I do not like nearly as well.  It's the "Switch Blade"  I liked the idea of it because each bottle holds 12 ounces of water, it came with two and can add up to two more.  I am a heavy sweater and I knew I'd be using it for hot summer long runs, so the high capacity seemed like a good thing.  But it does not fit nearly as well as my old one, it requires a decent amount (every mile or so) of repositioning. Also a few weeks ago, one of the holsters just broke mid run.  I was running and heard a sound, looked behind me and saw a bottle on the ground.  I figured it popped out somehow, but when I went to put in the holster, found it broken.  The plastic just snapped.  I've used it a few more times and its ok, but I am thinking I will look for another option once I'm through my race next weekend.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has anyone on this board not run a runDisney event? If you havent, do you plan to do so soon or is racing just not your thing?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have one Disney race under my belt. Not sure when I will return for a race, but I would like to do so in the coming years.



I have done 4 race weekends, with marathon weekend the next up, not sure how many more are in my future.  I loved my DL race (Avengers), but it looks to me like west cost rD races are going away.  After 3 princess weekends, I am feeling done with that, Marathon weekend is rough timing for my family.  I'll probably give Dark Side a try at some point because I'm a big Star Wars fan, maybe Wine and Dine, but not sure as I really wanted to do that as a night race, and they changed that too. 



Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have done 3 runDisney events and am signed up for Dopey. That may be the last one for a few years.
> 
> My son's apartment is okay and the fire turned the opposite direction. So much loss and devastation in the city though! At least 11 dead, 100+ missing, 1500 structures lost including Kmart, Trader Joes, Mc'ds, Arbys, a bunch of small businesses and restaurants, an office building of Kaiser hospital, 50% of a high school, several historical buildings and hotels, 2 mobile home parks and whole neighborhoods. The pictures look like a tornado went thru, just everything completely gone! I believe it is now around 30,000 acres and still zero percent contained. Thanks for the good thoughts and prayers for my son's apartment. It is just stuff and could have been replaced but would have been so hard on him being so far away.



Glad to hear its headed away from your son's apartment.  It is a horrible situation out there. 



FFigawi said:


> Hey now, let's not scare people away with crazy talk about racing at Disney. You and @DopeyBadger and the like can race all you want. The rest of us will take our sweet time, stop for all the photos, drink all the beer, and ride all the rides.



YES!  People keep asking me why I am doing the WDW Marathon less than 3 months after my first marathon.  My standard response is that my Disney Marathon goal is lots of pictures, riding Rock n Roller coaster and finishing with a Margarita in hand. To me Disney events are all about fun!  The work comes in my POT races to allow more time for fun


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has anyone on this board not run a runDisney event? If you havent, do you plan to do so soon or is racing just not your thing?



My credit card (and husband) sure wish I hadn't run a runDisney event ...


----------



## StarGirl11

QOTD: I think Dopey will be my 23rd runDisney event. I've been doing these races for a while now and I was out in CA for doctors stuff fairly frequently for a while. Thus the high count.


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> My credit card (and husband) sure wish I hadn't run a runDisney event ...



Thiiiiiiiiis. My husband had a come to Jesus with me last night and asked that maybe we also vacation and race somewhere else. Haha. If they stop doing DL races, he might just be in luck. LOL.

ATTQOTD: I haven't done an obscene amount of rD races, but I have my fair share of medals.


----------



## tigger536

@LSUlakes Some updates!

Please add: Dirty Spokes Fort Yargo 8.75 mile TR (10/14/17; NG)  Seven Bridges Marathon (10/15/17; NG), Marine corps Marathon (10/22/17; NG) and St. Pete Dolphin Double (11/18/17, NG) to my list.  Take the race on 10/29 off - I never signed up for it.  I meant to update this sooner.  You are the best!

Race report!!! I finished the Chicago Marathon on Sunday with a time of 4:26:54! I wanted something around 4:15, because my training had gone pretty well (I got a PR in the hakf of 1:59 and change in September) but it just wasn't meant to be.  My first half was GREAT and right on target (2:05) but the hot(ish) weather and fatigue got to me on the second half. I'm just not there yet.  I'm still very happy with it (particularly after all the other reports of how the weather impacted).  And its still a 30 minute PR!

I loved the race itself, the crowd support is like nothing I've seen and totally lived up to the hype everyone gives it.  Also - I got a picture with Galen Rupp in the hotel lobby coming back from the race, super super cool.  I will run Chicago again someday, but next I want to try to lottery NYC.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> My credit card sure wish I hadn't run a runDisney event ...



At least you only have you!  We got to pay for both!

I now have to think hard when I try to count how many events we've done


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I've done 5 WDW Marathon weekends since 2011, alternating between the Goofy and the half. I had one before that in 2005, back when they did the marathon and half on the same day.

Dopey 2018 is going to be my last runDisney event for a while, possibly forever. While I love the runDisney events, smaller races and closer to home are more my style. And the timing isn't convenient, right after the holiday rush.

Don't get me wrong: I'm not knocking Marathon weekend. I have great memories and am looking forward to one more. For me, it's just time for something different.


----------



## BikeFan

FFigawi said:


> Hey now, let's not scare people away with crazy talk about racing at Disney. You and @DopeyBadger and the like can race all you want. The rest of us will take our sweet time, stop for all the photos, drink all the beer, and ride all the rides.






DVCFan1994 said:


> YES!  People keep asking me why I am doing the WDW Marathon less than 3 months after my first marathon.  My standard response is that my Disney Marathon goal is lots of pictures, riding Rock n Roller coaster and finishing with a Margarita in hand. To me Disney events are all about fun!  The work comes in my POT races to allow more time for fun





At least SOME people get it!  

But if you _HAVE _to chase a new record, may I suggest you work on your PWs (personal worsts) at a RunDisney event?  With all the photo stops and other distractions, slowing down has never been easier!


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has anyone on this board not run a runDisney event? If you haven't, do you plan to do so soon or is racing just not your thing?


I have not yet run a runDisney event.  Racing is definitely not my thing, but  I am learning I do (in some instances) like running.  Please don't tell all of the people to whom I used say I only ran when being chased (I used to live in a colorful neighborhood)
I have been cajoled into the February Princess 10K and panicked as I had _thought_ I should run a 5K before I was 40 and did not, and then signed up for a 10K.  I have been irritated at local 5K courses not allowing anyone a good time  this summer & fall, but now know I can finish those so I felt a little too empowered to sign up for a 10K.  So, when my husband suggested we go to Disneyland without the kids of course I did.  Basically I plan to go from not running last February to hopefully finishing 4-5Ks and 2-10ks in a year.  At this point my only goals are to finish without injury and I think that is achievable even if I think my 'training' is clearly not ideal.  Perhaps after the first 10K I will decide a more clear plan is necessary, but for now it is calm alone time I can squeeze in between work and kids and laundry and dinner and everything else that fills up our days.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Well now that the 2017 Chicago Marathon has wrapped up, there's been a bit of buzz about running the 2018 Chicago Marathon.  I put something together for those interested: *Chicago Marathon 2018 (Oct 7th) DIS Meet Race!*


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has anyone on this board not run a runDisney event? If you havent, do you plan to do so soon or is racing just not your thing?


I pretty much only do runDisney. I’m starting to get into more local events though.


----------



## tigger536

FFigawi said:


> Hey now, let's not scare people away with crazy talk about racing at Disney. You and @DopeyBadger and the like can race all you want. The rest of us will take our sweet time, stop for all the photos, drink all the beer, and ride all the rides.



This is the ONLY way to do Dopey, IMO.  Bring on the margaritas and photo opps!


----------



## jennamfeo

The thing I learned about runDisney events from doing them for the past 4 years, is that THEY. ARE. FUN. I signed up for the Dumbo Double Dare as my first rD race. The farthest I had ever ran before that was a 5k. I failed to train properly for the race, but I told myself "just finish". And I did. The 10k became my favorite race distance after that race. The magic of that race was that I had never been to California Adventure before that race either. So we ran into Cars Land and I was in awe, I even think I cried. Running across the Pier and around the ferris wheel, stopping to take pictures of everything and with every Character I saw. The loads of people who wake up and sit around Anaheim cheering you on. The ones with the funny signs that make you laugh and keep you going. The people wearing Cubs hats that I always yell "BOO CUBS!" to. And of course, the medals. THAT is why I runDisney. And I also still can get a PR out of a race if I try hard enough.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Yeah, but let's not pretend you aren't racing to the beers at some point.



Guilty as charged. We did enjoy being the first customers at the Everest bar during the full last year.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: I ran Princess Half 2016 and will run WDW marathon this January.  I was all set to get my first Coast-to-Coast in 2018 with Tink weekend.  I rented a house for the weekend I thought it would be (fully refundable thankfully!), but it certainly looks like that is not happending now   I love Disney and I "love" running, so combining those two things are pretty dreamy for me.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: All runDisney, all the time. I've got a couple local races lined up because I feel I should support the local scene, but I'm not very excited about them, lol!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I've only run one runDisney race (2016 marathon), but I'm headed back in January to tackle Dopey! Due to family obligations and finances, I can't do Disney races every year, plus there are so many places around the country/world that I would like to run.


----------



## apdebord

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has anyone on this board not run a runDisney event? If you havent, do you plan to do so soon or is racing just not your thing?



I did Wine and Dine 2014, WDW 10K/Castaway Cay 5K Challenge 2016 and Dark Side 5K 2016 (yes I progressively decreased my rD distance lol).  Running W&D Challenge in less than 4 weeks, and Princess Half in February.  I've been the support team for DH for Dopey and Dark Side Challenge 2016. Princess weekend is the only weekend of the current WDW rD offerings that DH or I have not participated in, but it's actually the event that got us into running in the first place (just happened to be there when it was happening, decided I wanted my first race to be in WDW).  

I'm planning to do WDW Marathon (my first!) in 2019, then Disneyland Half 2019 for C2C- which will be my first time in California (unless the airport counts).  After that we will be done for a while with rD.  DH wants to do a marathon/ultra in every state, and there's no way that will happen if we continue to spend all our money and vacation time doing rD events.


----------



## Miranda

I'd be afraid that if I sat down on a ride mid-race, I wouldn't be able to get back up again.


----------



## pixarmom

@LSUlakes, just registered for the Last Call Half on 12/3.    No time goal right now, but I'll check in again later if I decide to have one.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I have done three marathon weekends (two half and one full) and a princess weekend (challenge). Dopey in January will be my fifth! And like @Keels, my husband sure does wish our credit card could take a year off from RunDisney. I have averaged one race weekend a year since our twins were born.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I've only done 1 runDisney race- Princess Half this year, which for the next 19 days is my only half. I am interested to see how running a non-disney half compares, but I have a feeling NOTHING will compare. I am not sure what my future with rD will be- I've thrown around the 2019 Marathon (Did I just say that? Who am I? Doctor!), but that leap seems terrifying.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Marathon Weekend x 4, Princess Weekend x 2, Wine & Dine Weekend x 3, Disneyland Weekend x 1, Tink Weekend x 2.  And a few Castaway Cay 5Ks.  I can't see doing Star Wars or Avengers unless I go with family/friends that want to do it, as the themes don't really appeal to me (and California races are...in limbo, so to speak, so there's that).

All done for fun (CHARACTER PICTURES!).  Would love to get Castle to Chateau someday.  SUPER regret never getting to do the Tower of Terror 10-miler! 


run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I've only done 1 runDisney race- Princess Half this year, which for the next 19 days is my only half. I am interested to see how running a non-disney half compares, but I have a feeling NOTHING will compare. I am not sure what my future with rD will be- I've thrown around the 2019 Marathon (Did I just say that? Who am I? Doctor!), but that leap seems terrifying.


The training is the hard part - the race is FUN!


----------



## dmross

FredtheDuck said:


> ATTQOTD: I haven't done an rD race yet. Hoping for WDW Half in 2019.





apdebord said:


> I did Wine and Dine 2014, WDW 10K/Castaway Cay 5K Challenge 2016 and Dark Side 5K 2016 (yes I progressively decreased my rD distance lol).  Running W&D Challenge in less than 4 weeks, and Princess Half in February.  I've been the support team for DH for Dopey and Dark Side Challenge 2016. Princess weekend is the only weekend of the current WDW rD offerings that DH or I have not participated in, but it's actually the event that got us into running in the first place (just happened to be there when it was happening, decided I wanted my first race to be in WDW).
> 
> I'm planning to do WDW Marathon (my first!) in 2019, then Disneyland Half 2019 for C2C- which will be my first time in California (unless the airport counts).  After that we will be done for a while with rD.  DH wants to do a marathon/ultra in every state, and there's no way that will happen if we continue to spend all our money and vacation time doing rD events.



I'm also looking at 2019 for the WDW Marathon.  I need a rematch from the first one.

ATTQOTD:  I've done several RunDisney races, but otherwise do local races.  I've only traveled for one other big race: to Charleston, SC, for the January marathon.  Other than that I'll go straight to Florida because IT IS SO FUN, as others have so appropriately pointed out.


----------



## Chaitali

I've done a mix of RunDisney events and other races.  My first was the Tower of Terror 10 miler in October, in 2015 I did Wine and Dine, no Disney races in 2016 and I did RnR Vegas instead, Dark Side and Avengers in 2017, and the marathon will be in 2018.  So I guess the marathon will be my 5th Run Disney race.  Other races I've really liked have been the Richmond half marathon, RnR DC, RnR Vegas, the Army 10 miler... I'll be doing the Columbus Half Marathon this weekend and I hear really good things about it.


----------



## Flossbolna

I am one of the few who have never run in a RunDisney event nor am I signed up for one. The reason for this is mainly distance (I know others are further away than me here in Germany...) and the fact that I am scared of long distances. The Half Marathon sounds already a bit much to me (even though my attitude is slowly changing) and it seems only a fairly recent thing that they started to offer 10ks. I think at some point a Disney race is in my future and since they have come close now with the weekend in Paris, the likelyhood of me signing up for one has increased! Kind of thinking about the 2019 HM sometimes when I really enjoy a long run.


----------



## GollyGadget

Miranda said:


> ATTQOTD: I have done 2 runDisney events, in 2015.  No plans at this time to do future ones, other than a vague "if I ever do a marathon, it will probably be the Disney one" plan.


That's what happened to me. I really had no plans for another rD race until I decided to run another marathon. After my self imposed miserable experience the first marathon, I figured at least at Disney I could have fun if I crashed and burned.



DVCFan1994 said:


> maybe Wine and Dine, but not sure as I really wanted to do that as a night race, and they changed that too.


If they brought back a night race, I'd be more likely to consider coming back.



DopeyBadger said:


> Well now that the 2017 Chicago Marathon has wrapped up, there's been a bit of buzz about running the 2018 Chicago Marathon.  I put something together for those interested: *Chicago Marathon 2018 (Oct 7th) DIS Meet Race!*


Quit tempting me!


----------



## camaker

I started running so that I could runDisney!  

2016 WDWMW (10k, Goofy)
2016 SWDS (5k, Challenge)
2016 DLH (Challenge)
2017 WDWMW (Dopey - 1/2 (boo!))
2017 DLH (5k, Challenge)
2018 WDWMW (Dopey planned, fingers crossed!)

I'd still really like to get the Kessel Challenge, although that's not looking so great right now and I'd like to do W&D one year.  My wife has a slightly different take on runDisney.  She enjoys the weekends, but she would like to go to Disney for a weekend without running so we don't have the early wake up calls interfering with our park time and plans.  We love the fireworks shows, but race weekends make it difficult to stay up for them.


----------



## DopeyBadger

GollyGadget said:


> Quit tempting me!


----------



## Miranda

GollyGadget said:


> That's what happened to me. I really had no plans for another rD race until I decided to run another marathon. After my self imposed miserable experience the first marathon, I figured at least at Disney I could have fun if I crashed and burned.


Oh... I didn't mean my post the way that I think it was interpreted.   I don't have any plans NOT to do another runDisney race, just I don't have anything currently on the radar.

We are giving Disney a little bit of a rest after going 3 times in 11 months in our last round of travel (early-December 2014 trip, then Tink and W&D in 2015) so they can stock up some new things for us to see.  I imagine we'll probably go back after the Star Wars area opens so we'll have Pandora, Toy Story, and Star Wars for new stuff.   Plus we have 2 geriatric cats and a young dog, both of which need to be boarded for opposite reasons, and that makes travel difficult ($$$$).  When the cats were younger, even just 2 years ago, someone just came over every other day to refill the food bowl, but now they are 17.5 and take medicine and it's too much for the in-laws to do I think, sometimes they need to be tricked, and they are almost identical and everyone but us has trouble telling them apart, and of course one cat needs to take 2 pills and the other 1, and I'm worried that they'd get mixed up.  The dog might just be too much to handle, she's got a lot of energy.  Before, we had an old dog who was ~11-12 when we were doing our last round of Disney travel and he was easy for the in-laws to manage, he just needed to go out to pee a few times a day and was happy just chillaxing around the house.


----------



## Keels

My local run club did "medal announcement" for our Thanksgiving Day Run this year (5K, 10K, Half) ... and HOW CUTE is this medal!?

Little Turkey Spinner!!


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I did runDisney before I did non-Disney. I definitely think that was the right move for me - once I started running races, I started to enjoy it, but I don't think I would have started without Disney.

For those who are hesitant to run all the Disney,  I offer the following thoughts:
1) Yes, it's expensive. But so are a lot of things. You have to decide for yourself if you have the means and if it will be worth it. (For me, when I have the means, it is absolutely worth it)
2) Yes, it's a race. But if you're not comfortable with races, then just treat it as a training run with lots of friends. Don't feel like you need to get caught up in the racing spirit.
3) Any distance that's good for you is a good reason for a trip. There are people here who won't go to Disney specifically for a 5K - they only go for longer distances. While that's a perfectly valid approach, it's not the only one. If 5K is the distance you're interested in right now, then go for the 5K. I've done a trip where my only race was the 5K. Don't feel like you have to run a longer distance.

I'm sure I have more thoughts,  but I don't like typing on the phone. One day I will get back on the computer ...


----------



## sourire

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD: I thought my first rundisney race would be a one and done bucket list kind of thing. But now I keep signing up for the next one shortly after the previous one. So I guess that first race was my gateway drug.


HAHA yesss, same here. I've done 1 in WDW (2016 Jan. half) and 2 in DL (2016 Sept. half and 2017 Sept. 10k), and signed up for (my own personal challenge) the 10k + marathon in Jan. I wish I could sign up for more, but it's rather cost prohibitive, as we all know. The husband is not a huge Disney fan, but I've managed to rope in my mom and mom-in-law with these runDisney events.


----------



## DVCFan1994

sourire said:


> HAHA yesss, same here. I've done 1 in WDW (2016 Jan. half) and 2 in DL (2016 Sept. half and 2017 Sept. 10k), and signed up for (my own personal challenge) the 10k + marathon in Jan. I wish I could sign up for more, but it's rather cost prohibitive, as we all know. The husband is not a huge Disney fan, but I've managed to rope in my mom and mom-in-law with these runDisney events.



Those of us doing the 10k + Full really need a name for our challenge


----------



## roxymama

DVCFan1994 said:


> Those of us doing the 10k + Full really need a name for our challenge



The "Happy"?


----------



## Jules76126

Its good to be back on this thread after two months away. The summer was just so busy and our two week trip to Europe derails all my running plans. My husband and I took a delayed honeymoon and we had no intentions of running in Paris or London. We did however walk 10+ miles a day so I didn't feel that bad. However, I have just not been able to get back into the swing of things since returning stateside late August. I had a few weddings, worked late, and I changed jobs. However, I have committed to getting back at it this month so came back to this thread to keep my motivated. 

*QOTD: *Has anyone on this board not run a runDisney event? If you havent, do you plan to do so soon or is racing just not your thing?

I have not yet. I do want to run one some day. I am using it as a reward for actually sticking with a running plan for once and not falling off after a few weeks. I am thinking I want to run a few local races first and then I can justify the RD race to my husband. Definitely hoping late 2018 (maybe W&D) or 2019.


----------



## KSellers88

Went out of town for a few days, so I am catching up!

ATTQOTD (Friday): I have to agree that the sound of my dog throwing up is the worst to hear during the night. We live where most people only have vacation homes, so luckily we don't have to worry about barking dogs or loud, obnoxious neighbors. 

ATTQOTD (Monday): I use the Flipbelt and a handheld Nathan Quickshot water bottle. The belt is great for my phone, fuel and pepper spray. It took some getting used to, but works perfectly now!

ATTQOTD (today): I ran this year's Princess races (all three of them). I am also signed up for next year's Fairytale Challenge, and may have just purchased annual passes and the Marathon in January. I've never even run a marathon and now I've already signed up for another...I've clearly lost my mind.

PS. Congrats to everyone on their races this past weekend!


----------



## Sailormoon2

I've been off this thread, for too long, with a stupid prolonged illness, so in brief:


FFigawi said:


> Hey now, let's not scare people away with crazy talk about racing at Disney. You and @DopeyBadger and the like can race all you want. The rest of us will take our sweet time, stop for all the photos, drink all the beer, and ride all the rides


AMEN!!!


StarGirl11 said:


> I think Dopey will be my 23rd runDisney event


That's impressive!
@DopeyBadger keep throwing out that Chicago Temptation!!!


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: I ran the WDW marathon and Dumbo challenge in 2013 and W&D weekend (10k + half) in 2016. I’m signed up for Dopey 2018, which is the ended of rD for me for the foreseeable future. Post-Dopey running in general is a big question mark for me right now with the hip issues I’m battling. Waiting to see what kind of shape I’m in after that weekend before committing to anything else.


----------



## DVCFan1994

roxymama said:


> The "Happy"?



I like it!   The Happy Challenge, multiple medals, personal satisfaction and only 2 early wake-ups; ) The medals are Minnie and Mickey, so I was trying to come up with a name that was a word play on the couple, but I wasn't a fan of any of my ideas.


----------



## PCFriar80

DVCFan1994 said:


> Those of us doing the 10k + Full really need a name for our challenge


I'm doing the 10K and Half and came up with the Tweedle Dumb challenge.  Tweedle Dee is still available...... But in reality, I'm nursing a sore hamstring, training plan which was to begin on our F&W trip next week is now on hold but there's still that 1.2 mile circuit [maybe 2 or 3] around World Showcase that will ease the pain.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I've been running for 5 1/2 years and have done 19 runDisney races over 9 race weekends. I am running all 2017 W&D races and Dopey in January. If things go well, that will bring me up to 26. That's nothing compared to DH who has done 18 of the 25 marathons, is Perfectly Goofy and Perfectly Dopey, plus he has run all the other ones I have done. I added his races up to 49. If 2017 WDW half had officially happened he would be at 50! Oh how it takes away my breath when I think of all the money we have contributed to runDisney, although the first ones weren't so expensive.

My runDisney history:

2013 ToT 10 Miler                          2015 WDW 10k                            2016 WDW 5k                          2017 WDW 5k              
2014 WDW Half                             2015 WDW half                            2016 WDW Marathon                2017 WDW 10k                 
2014 W&D 5k                                2015 W&D 5K                              2016 Superheroes 5k                2017 WDW Marathon
2014 W&D half (splash n dash)       2015 W&D half (half of a half)       2016 Superheroes 10k
                                                    2015 DL 5k                                  2016 Superheroes half
                                                    2015 DL 10k
                                                    2015 DL half

Edit: Sorry, they didn't line up in columns like I first typed them!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I haven't done any runDisney yet, Marathon weekend will be my first!!!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Keels said:


> My local run club did "medal announcement" for our Thanksgiving Day Run this year (5K, 10K, Half) ... and HOW CUTE is this medal!?
> 
> Little Turkey Spinner!!
> 
> View attachment 275989



Cool medal but a bit late...Thanksgiving was on Monday


----------



## LSUlakes

FFigawi said:


> Hey now, let's not scare people away with crazy talk about racing at Disney. You and @DopeyBadger and the like can race all you want. The rest of us will take our sweet time, stop for all the photos, drink all the beer, and ride all the rides.



I guess the wording was a poor choice. What I meant was to take part in a runDisney event. lol



PrincessV said:


> (signed, a Gators fan) (and also... WTH was that last week?! well played, LSU, but good golly, my Gators looked bad)


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Have you ever participated in the "pasta" meals that some races put together the night before a event? If so, what did you think about the food and the event itself?

ATTQOTD: I have not as I am to concerned about getting sick. I know this is crazy logic, but it is where I am at with this. If its a local race we just make something at home and maybe have a few people over who are also running the race. For runs that we travel, we try to just experience something local. Little Italy in Boston has some really good stuff and Mama Melrose's was a solid selection for marathon weekend.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever participated in the "pasta" meals that some races put together the night before a event? If so, what did you think about the food and the event itself?



We did the pasta dinner at Boston and it was nothing special.  Not bad, but not great...at least it was free.  I wouldn't do it again though.  Give me Olive Garden the night before a race any day...a big bowl of pasta and ALL THE BREADSTICKS


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

14 - @KSellers88  - Suck it Up Buttercup 15k (NG / N/A)
14 - @kywyldcat03  - Murfreesboro Half Marathon (2:00:00 / N/A)
14 - @whaler8  - Hartford Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
14 - @tigger536  - Dirty Spokes Fort Yargo 8.75 Mi TR (NG / N/A)
15 - @bevcgg  - RNR Denver Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
15 - @Chaitali  - Columbus Half Marathon (2:50:00 / N/A)
15 - @DVCFan1994  - Mount Desert Island Marathon (Finish / N/A)
15 - @roxymama  - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (59:59 / N/A)
15 - @DopeyBadger  - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (59:59 / N/A)
15 - @rteetz  - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (1:20:00 / N/A)
15 - @pixarmom  - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
15 - @opusone  - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (1:38:00 / N/A)
15 - @*DisneyDreamer  - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
15 - @JohnRPG  - Detroit Free Press/Chemical Bank Marathon (4:30:00 / N/A)
15 - @michigandergirl  - Detroit Free Press/Chemical Bank Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)
15 - @PaDisneyCouple  (MR) - Hershey Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
15 - @Anisum  - Bohemian River Scenic (36:00 / N/A)
15 - @tigger536  - Seven Bridges Marathon (NG / N/A)

A nice list of races this weekend! Best of luck to each of you running! If anyone want to modify or add a race to the list, just let me know and I will add you to it!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever participated in the "pasta" meals that some races put together the night before a event? If so, what did you think about the food and the event itself?


I have not. I just would rather eat things I know will be okay with my body.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 14 - @KSellers88  - Suck it Up Buttercup 15k (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @disneydaydreamer33  - Haunted Half Marathon (2:23:00 / N/A)
> 14 - @kywyldcat03  - Murfreesboro Half Marathon (2:00:00 / N/A)
> 14 - @whaler8  - Hartford Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @tigger536  - Dirty Spokes Fort Yargo 8.75 Mi TR (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @bevcgg  - RNR Denver Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @Chaitali  - Columbus Half Marathon (2:50:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @DVCFan1994  - Mount Desert Island Marathon (Finish / N/A)
> 15 - @roxymama  - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (59:59 / N/A)
> 15 - @DopeyBadger  - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @rteetz  - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (1:20:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @pixarmom  - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @opusone  - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (1:38:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @*DisneyDreamer  - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @JohnRPG  - Detroit Free Press/Chemical Bank Marathon (4:30:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @michigandergirl  - Detroit Free Press/Chemical Bank Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)
> 15 - @PaDisneyCouple  (MR) - Hershey Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @Anisum  - Bohemian River Scenic (36:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @tigger536  - Seven Bridges Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> A nice list of races this weekend! Best of luck to each of you running! If anyone want to modify or add a race to the list, just let me know and I will add you to it!



You can change my goal to "official sub-1 pacer and roxymama goal crusher!".


----------



## tigger536

@KSellers88 - I love the name of that race!!! Where is it?


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Just once, at a local race.  I remember thinking it was wildly overpriced...cost something like $25 for basic pasta + sauce, which I could have easily made at home for a few bucks.  I haven't done another pasta party since that one.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I tend to eat really light the night before a big race but have a big lunch, so I've never done one of these offered dinners.  I'd be more into the idea of doing a post-race brunch if it were offered, because then I'd eat everything!

I'm excited to meet a bunch of midwest disboard peeps this weekend!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I don't really do any of the social things associated with races, and I don't try new foods around races (before or after), so these things have never had any appeal to me.


----------



## KingLlama

ATTQOTD: I've been carb-loading for approximately 43 years. The problem is, I've only run one race during that same time period.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I haven't and probably won't. I don't usually care for such mass-produced buffets nor crowds...

Good luck to everyone racing this weekend!!


----------



## KSellers88

tigger536 said:


> @KSellers88 - I love the name of that race!!! Where is it?



Columbus, Georgia! It also has a really cute medal!


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I don't think I've ever run a race that had one. Honestly, though, I'd probably pass. I kind of assumed (and @Ariel484's post kind of confirms for me) that they'd be overcooked noodles and watery Ragu... not worth the price or the crowds.

Good luck to everyone racing this weekend! Excited to see the recaps.


----------



## sunshine girl

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has anyone on this board not run a runDisney event? If you havent, do you plan to do so soon or is racing just not your thing?



I recently discovered this thread and have been kind of lurking... this QOTD inspired me to finally jump in!  I've done 15 runDisney events.  I lived in Florida for a while, so that helped.  My first was the 2007 WDW Half so I just realized I've been running Disney for 10 years!

I was lucky to get to do a few now-extinct Disney races like the 2007 Women Run the World 15K and 2009 Race for the Taste 10k.  And the Tower of Terror 13k (and 10 miler), and multiple Everest Challenges.

I'm signed up for the upcoming Wine and Dine 2-Course Challenge, and also the 2018 WDW Marathon (which will be my 5th marathon and 2nd at Disney)... so pretty soon I will be up to 18 runDisney races if all goes well!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: No, I like to stick to pizza on the night before a run...so it is always Via Napoli for me!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I have never taken part in any pre race pasta dinner becasue I am always a little cautious about eating something the night before a race and most seemed to be over priced for what you get.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I've done Rocket City Marathon dinner a couple of times. Once because it was convenient and once because it was at the Space and Rocket Center, under the Saturn V! RCM always calls it the carbO-loading dinner, not carb-loading. Food was OK, nothing great. Bill Rodgers was the speaker one year. Dave McGillivray another.

I did the Disney 'Pasta in the Park' one year. We didn't have a park tickets that year, so it allowed us a couple of hours in Epcot.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Add me to the no list for pre-race pasta dinners.  Like others have said I don’t like anything I’m not familiar with the night before the race.  At Disney races at WDW we’ve cooked in our DVC villa the night before all my halves.  Incidentally, my two best performances, Avengers half in 2015 and the Newport 10 miler this past June of this year were both after steak dinners.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Yeah, like @KSellers88, my go to pre-race meal is pizza. Gimme all the pizza. Plus I don't like people and crowds and lines (why do I go to Disney?!?!? Haha.) and I am picky about my food.

I'm already dreaming of my pre-race pizza. What's the best place to get pizza around WDW??


----------



## Disney at Heart

Go, @roxymama, you can do it! And @tigger536, way to go on the back to backs! Good luck to all this weekend.


----------



## DVCFan1994

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: Yeah, like @KSellers88, my go to pre-race meal is pizza. Gimme all the pizza. Plus I don't like people and crowds and lines (why do I go to Disney?!?!? Haha.) and I am picky about my food.
> 
> I'm already dreaming of my pre-race pizza. What's the best place to get pizza around WDW??



Via Napoli!


----------



## Chaitali

I've never done one of those dinners either.  If I'm going to spend the money to eat out I'd rather pay for a restaurant I like and know the food will be good or if traveling, try something new and local that has good reviews.


----------



## jmasgat

sunshine girl said:


> I was lucky to get to do a few now-extinct Disney races like the 2007 Women Run the World 15K and 2009 Race for the Taste 10k. And the Tower of Terror 13k (and 10 miler), and multiple Everest Challenges.



And here I thought I was the one who killed some of those races.....oh wait, I did 2008 Minnie, so that may still be me!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 14 - @KSellers88  - Suck it Up Buttercup 15k (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @disneydaydreamer33  - Haunted Half Marathon (2:23:00 / N/A)
> 14 - @kywyldcat03  - Murfreesboro Half Marathon (2:00:00 / N/A)
> 14 - @whaler8  - Hartford Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @tigger536  - Dirty Spokes Fort Yargo 8.75 Mi TR (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @bevcgg  - RNR Denver Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @Chaitali  - Columbus Half Marathon (2:50:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @DVCFan1994  - Mount Desert Island Marathon (Finish / N/A)
> 15 - @roxymama  - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (59:59 / N/A)
> 15 - @DopeyBadger  - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (59:59 / N/A)
> 15 - @rteetz  - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (1:20:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @pixarmom  - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @opusone  - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (1:38:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @*DisneyDreamer  - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @JohnRPG  - Detroit Free Press/Chemical Bank Marathon (4:30:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @michigandergirl  - Detroit Free Press/Chemical Bank Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)
> 15 - @PaDisneyCouple  (MR) - Hershey Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @Anisum  - Bohemian River Scenic (36:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @tigger536  - Seven Bridges Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> A nice list of races this weekend! Best of luck to each of you running! If anyone want to modify or add a race to the list, just let me know and I will add you to it!


Sorry @LSUlakes , I never let you know that I switched my Haunted Half.  A quick trip to the San Francisco area came up for this weekend, but luckily this race company runs another Haunted Half in a city just 45 miles south on October 27th, so that's when I'll be running that race.  Good luck to all those racing this weekend!!


----------



## kbenson13

Isn't pizza a bad pre-race meal?  I thought cheese was tough to digest.  Not sure I'd want a lump of cheese in my intestines while running a half of full marathon...


----------



## jennamfeo

Yesterday morning I ran a 10k on the treadmill and I am certain it was a mistake. I am trying to sub:60 my 10k at W&D, and my training has been going oooookay. But yesterday I got on the treadmill and kept my pace between 10:20-10:40, which was really close to my last 10k PR race time I now realize and my body is KILLING me. Gonna try to run it out this afternoon after work but ouch. It's weird because my lats hurt the most. Oops.


----------



## jennamfeo

kbenson13 said:


> Isn't pizza a bad pre-race meal?  I thought cheese was tough to digest.  Not sure I'd want a lump of cheese in my intestines while running a half of full marathon...



If the phrase "you are what you eat" ever became a reality in my life, I would turn into a pizza. I have yet to have an issue eating pizza before my races.


----------



## michigandergirl

LSUlakes said:


> 15 - @michigandergirl - Detroit Free Press/Chemical Bank Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)



I am about 90% sure I'll be switching to the international half instead of the full. I'm just not sure if my shin has recovered enough to make it through a full, not to mention I've had like a 5 week taper and my confidence is lacking, BUT sometimes we runners are stubborn and not very smart, so I haven't completely ruled out the full (will just have to adjust expectations). Either way it will be a last minute decision as I can't do any switching until expo day.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Yes, once.  Last year I did the Covered Bridges half in VT and the local chamber of commerce puts on a pasta supper catered by the Woodstock Inn and some other local restaurants.  It was great.  It takes place at the ski lodge where the race starts and it's all you can eat pasta, salad, bread, desserts, drinks, coffee.  The food was really good and so was the atmosphere/entertainment.  There was a local band and it was a nice day... after we ate inside the lodge, we got our pupper out from the car and got our desserts and coffee and sat out on the grass on the ski hill with her and ate our dessert and listened to the band.  Very relaxing.  I will definitely go to the pasta supper when I do the race again in the future.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I did the pasta meal at the Myrtle Beach Marathon this past March. Not a good experience: It was catered, and the caterer was late getting setup and it was clear there would be a long delay. We waited about 45 minutes and by then the temperature was down near 40 degrees, with a good breeze going. I've never seen one of these things held outdoors. How did they know it wouldn't be raining? Along with some others we asked for our money back (which they gave us) and we went to a restaurant. So far I'm 0 for 1 on pasta dinners.


----------



## Keels

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Cool medal but a bit late...Thanksgiving was on Monday



1. This literally gave me a heart attack (I spent all day yesterday working on Thanksgiving plans) until ...
2. I realized that you were pulling a wacky Canadian joke on me.


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: Yeah, like @KSellers88, my go to pre-race meal is pizza. Gimme all the pizza. Plus I don't like people and crowds and lines (why do I go to Disney?!?!? Haha.) and I am picky about my food.
> 
> I'm already dreaming of my pre-race pizza. What's the best place to get pizza around WDW??



Via Napoli is my go-to when in Disney!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jennamfeo said:


> I have yet to have an issue eating pizza before my races.



If you eat pizza BEFORE a race, what do you eat AFTER a race? Pizza is my traditional post-race meal.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Nope, I am a "only eat what I have eaten before" before a race eater. I am 99% gluten free now so I am limited on my options for pizza.  I saw that the new Blaze pizza in Disney Springs has a gluten free crust and thought I might try that but was afraid of how my stomach would handle it during/before a race (see my rule above, lol), then found out there is a Blaze pizza in Raleigh/Durham so I will test it out on my vacation in 17 days (not that I am counting down or anything!) 

My son's apartment is across the street from the new evacuation zone from a different fire. He was able to talk to a friend to get some things out of the apartment and I found out that he loaned his new car to a different friend and it is in a different town so it is safe. He is currently trying to talk to his superiors about going home on leave to secure his possessions. Fingers crossed but personally I doubt they will let him.


----------



## KSellers88

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> If you eat pizza BEFORE a race, what do you eat AFTER a race? Pizza is my traditional post-race meal.



Will you judge me harshly if my post race meal is also pizza?? I really like pizza...or a grilled cheese or cheeseburger...there seems to be a common theme with cheese. LOL.


----------



## Miranda

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> If you eat pizza BEFORE a race, what do you eat AFTER a race? Pizza is my traditional post-race meal.


... more pizza?


----------



## Ariel484

kbenson13 said:


> Isn't pizza a bad pre-race meal?  I thought cheese was tough to digest.  Not sure I'd want a lump of cheese in my intestines while running a half of full marathon...


Greatly depends on the person (some people tolerate dairy better than others) and the pizza, I think - Via Napoli is great for me because the crust is thin and they got sort of light on the cheese.  Also, it's freaking delicious.


OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> If you eat pizza BEFORE a race, *what do you eat AFTER a race? *Pizza is my traditional post-race meal.


...everything else?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

KSellers88 said:


> Will you judge me harshly if my post race meal is also pizza??



No judging here because I eat cold pizza for *breakfast *the day after a race!


----------



## jennamfeo

Pizza in the morning, pizza in the evening, pizza at supper time.....


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Pizza in the morning, pizza in the evening, pizza at supper time.....


----------



## jennamfeo

@Keels That is my spirit animal.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> @Keels That is my spirit animal.



Samesies.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Not I. I'm not big on pasta the night before - it just doesn't "stick" well for me and I'm always starving hours after eating it. I'm partial to boneless chicken breast, sweet potato, and a little salad. Or Amy's spinach & feta pizza. Or a turkey sandwich and chicken noodle soup.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> As a LSU fan and unofficial spokesperson for the all of the SEC, we look forward to Saban going into retirement and/or Bama getting significant NCAA violations crippling the football program. lol



As an OU fan, I agree!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Has anyone on this board not run a runDisney event? If you havent, do you plan to do so soon or is racing just not your thing?



I have done every Princess weekend since 2014.  I don't know how to quit!



Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have done 3 runDisney events and am signed up for Dopey. That may be the last one for a few years.
> 
> My son's apartment is okay and the fire turned the opposite direction. So much loss and devastation in the city though! At least 11 dead, 100+ missing, 1500 structures lost including Kmart, Trader Joes, Mc'ds, Arbys, a bunch of small businesses and restaurants, an office building of Kaiser hospital, 50% of a high school, several historical buildings and hotels, 2 mobile home parks and whole neighborhoods. The pictures look like a tornado went thru, just everything completely gone! I believe it is now around 30,000 acres and still zero percent contained. Thanks for the good thoughts and prayers for my son's apartment. It is just stuff and could have been replaced but would have been so hard on him being so far away.



It's really horrible.  I'm far enough from it for now, but the air quality is really bad.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever participated in the "pasta" meals that some races put together the night before a event? If so, what did you think about the food and the event itself?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have not as I am to concerned about getting sick. I know this is crazy logic, but it is where I am at with this. If its a local race we just make something at home and maybe have a few people over who are also running the race. For runs that we travel, we try to just experience something local. Little Italy in Boston has some really good stuff and Mama Melrose's was a solid selection for marathon weekend.



I am so picky about what I eat before a race, I can't imagine ever doing that.


----------



## Miranda

I feel kind of weird... I am not picky at all about what I eat the day before a race.   I have eaten anything from pasta to pizza to cheeseburger and fries to steak and potatoes to spicy chicken pad thai. The only one that I was a tiny bit apprehensive about was the pad thai, but it worked out fine.


----------



## KingLlama

Related question....for, say, a Disney race, that starts at 5:30 in the morning, how early the night before do you eat your pre-race meal? Do you stick with a normal dinner time, or do you move it up because you have to arrive at the corral so early?


----------



## LSUlakes

sunshine girl said:


> I recently discovered this thread and have been kind of lurking... this QOTD inspired me to finally jump in!  I've done 15 runDisney events.  I lived in Florida for a while, so that helped.  My first was the 2007 WDW Half so I just realized I've been running Disney for 10 years!
> 
> I was lucky to get to do a few now-extinct Disney races like the 2007 Women Run the World 15K and 2009 Race for the Taste 10k.  And the Tower of Terror 13k (and 10 miler), and multiple Everest Challenges.
> 
> I'm signed up for the upcoming Wine and Dine 2-Course Challenge, and also the 2018 WDW Marathon (which will be my 5th marathon and 2nd at Disney)... so pretty soon I will be up to 18 runDisney races if all goes well!



Welcome to the thread!! Hope you enjoy the content and we look forward to your responses to the QOTD's when you have the opportunity. 



kbenson13 said:


> Isn't pizza a bad pre-race meal?  I thought cheese was tough to digest.  Not sure I'd want a lump of cheese in my intestines while running a half of full marathon...



Guess it depends on the person. I've had it for a 10 nautical mile race (11.something miles i think) with no issue. For halfs and longer is pasta, lasagna or pad Thai. 



jennamfeo said:


> Pizza in the morning, pizza in the evening, pizza at supper time.....


----------



## StarGirl11

KingLlama said:


> Related question....for, say, a Disney race, that starts at 5:30 in the morning, how early the night before do you eat your pre-race meal? Do you stick with a normal dinner time, or do you move it up because you have to arrive at the corral so early?



Usually, dinner starts between 5 and 6 regardless of start time since I try to aim to be in between 9 and 10. And a late dinner makes an early bedtime difficult. I also eat breakfast before the race though. So there's that. 

As for the question of the day. I haven't really done pasta dinner in a couple of years. I think the last time was Carolina's near Disneyland on Tinkerbell weekend in 2015. Because I had weight loss surgery I really can't carbo load so I just really eat a normal meal normally.  Though to be honest if I got the chance to do Napa Marathon again I would do their pasta dinner. That was a high quality pasta dinner.


----------



## LSUlakes

KingLlama said:


> Related question....for, say, a Disney race, that starts at 5:30 in the morning, how early the night before do you eat your pre-race meal? Do you stick with a normal dinner time, or do you move it up because you have to arrive at the corral so early?



I moved my meal up for my Disney race. I think we ate at 5:45. I go for 12 hour before race time. not sure if thats the rule or not, at one point i knew it but I'm a big slacker these days.


----------



## PrincessV

KingLlama said:


> Related question....for, say, a Disney race, that starts at 5:30 in the morning, how early the night before do you eat your pre-race meal? Do you stick with a normal dinner time, or do you move it up because you have to arrive at the corral so early?


I move everything earlier: dinner is at 5pm, bed by 6-6:30pm.


----------



## jennamfeo

PrincessV said:


> bed by 6-6:30pm



Good golly, molly. If I could force myself to go to bed that early before a race it would be a miracle. Instead, I am staying out until the parks close, because it's still a vacation. Haha.


----------



## LSUlakes

Just noticed we hit page 500 today! I decided to look back on last years thread and see when we made 500. This thread is on the exact same pace as last year, because on this day last year we hit page 500. Just thought that was interesting.


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> Good golly, molly. If I could force myself to go to bed that early before a race it would be a miracle. Instead, I am staying out until the parks close, because it's still a vacation. Haha.



For real ... I have the hardest time going to bed before 10 on these race weekends!


----------



## KingLlama

LSUlakes said:


> Just noticed we hit page 500 today! I decided to look back on last years thread and see when we made 500. This thread is on the exact same pace as last year, because on this day last year we hit page 500. Just thought that was interesting.



We have a good pacing group, obviously.


----------



## Miranda

My second race was W&D so that was all kinds of screwed up.  I ended up eating lunch (cheeseburger and fries) at the Rainforest Cafe as my pre-race "dinner" and then had dinner of oatmeal with peanut butter and banana for my pre-race "breakfast".  My first one at Tink, I had pasta and stuff at Naples for dinner around 5-6pm and then we walked around and stuff, I don't think I went to bed before 10-11pm.


----------



## McNs

ATYQOTD never run a rD race and for the foreseeable future I don’t see me doing one. We have a limited vacation window as Mrs McN is a teacher. One day the stars might align so you never know.

About to go in to an ice cream coma, just had a go at a Kitchen Sink at Beaches and Cream!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I've never done one of those official pasta pre-race meals.  We don't really do carb loading before meals.  We don't have anything specific we eat, but often eat things the experts probably say not to eat.  I've never felt like what I ate for dinner the night before had any effect on my race performance.

After we race, I eat.all.the.things.


----------



## Sailormoon2

roxymama said:


> post-race brunch if it were offered, because then I'd eat everything!


Totally on board with that!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

Miranda said:


> I feel kind of weird... I am not picky at all about what I eat the day before a race.   I have eaten anything from pasta to pizza to cheeseburger and fries to steak and potatoes to spicy chicken pad thai. The only one that I was a tiny bit apprehensive about was the pad thai, but it worked out fine.



Not weird, just very very lucky.



jennamfeo said:


> Good golly, molly. If I could force myself to go to bed that early before a race it would be a miracle. Instead, I am staying out until the parks close, because it's still a vacation. Haha.



Yes, it's a vacation, but it's a race vacation.  I want to enjoy my races and I can't do that if I stay until park close.  You're another lucky one if you can survive that.


----------



## jennamfeo

keahgirl8 said:


> You're another lucky one if you can survive that.



I do it, but I am still not sure I survive it. Hahahahaha.


----------



## JulieODC

In high school we had cross country team pasta parties every night before a race - definitely cannot say for sure whether it impacted our running, but it was nice to hang out with friends!

Since then - nope. For me, it isn't a specific food per se - just not a huge meal, or one that is spicy/buffalo or full of fiber. 

Via Napoli workedwell, as did Cove Bar nachos! I did an Oktoberfest buffet before my 10k PR a few weeks ago too (brats, pretzels and beer cheese dip for the win!)


----------



## FredtheDuck

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Nope, I am a "only eat what I have eaten before" before a race eater. I am 99% gluten free now so I am limited on my options for pizza.  I saw that the new Blaze pizza in Disney Springs has a gluten free crust and thought I might try that but was afraid of how my stomach would handle it during/before a race (see my rule above, lol), then found out there is a Blaze pizza in Raleigh/Durham so I will test it out on my vacation in 17 days (not that I am counting down or anything!)
> 
> My son's apartment is across the street from the new evacuation zone from a different fire. He was able to talk to a friend to get some things out of the apartment and I found out that he loaned his new car to a different friend and it is in a different town so it is safe. He is currently trying to talk to his superiors about going home on leave to secure his possessions. Fingers crossed but personally I doubt they will let him.



Hoping for the best for him!


----------



## FFigawi

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> If you eat pizza BEFORE a race, what do you eat AFTER a race? Pizza is my traditional post-race meal.



Beer!



Keels said:


> For real ... I have the hardest time going to bed before 10 on these race weekends!



You can't get to bed before 10 in the base case, let alone race weekend. 

ATTQOTD: I've only been to one pasta party, before my first marathon in Richmond. Our training team hosted one for the elite athletes. The meal was bland and boring, but I heard some great words of wisdom from our coach. He pointed at the 8-10 elite runners in the room with us and said only 3 of them will get prizes tomorrow. The rest will get the same medal as all of you. Fast or slow, you'll all come away with the same medal and the joy of finishing, so make sure you enjoy it. That's why we do this. I thought those sentiments were exactly what a first timer, and even some experienced runners, needed to hear.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> You can't get to bed before 10 in the base case, let alone race weekend.



LISTEN, PAL!


----------



## pixarmom

DopeyBadger said:


> You can change my goal to "official sub-1 pacer and roxymama goal crusher!".



Go roxy and dopey!!!  



kbenson13 said:


> Isn't pizza a bad pre-race meal?  I thought cheese was tough to digest.  Not sure I'd want a lump of cheese in my intestines while running a half of full marathon...



The night before my half marathon PR at a semi-local race, we were out for kid activities and grabbed some greasy pizza for dinner at a place we've not returned to since.  It was awful and not something I recommend, but I had a great race!



Keels said:


> For real ... I have the hardest time going to bed before 10 on these race weekends!



Yeah, I'm giving up on the 8pm bedtime for Goofy this year.  First, we never eat before 7 or 7:30pm at home, so those 5:30pm dinners during Dopey this year were really wasteful.  Nobody was hungry - including me - and we just didn't enjoy our ADRs as much as usual.  And then it was super hard to fall asleep so early - even if my husband and kids would leave the room, I'd always wake up when they came back in.


----------



## Keels

pixarmom said:


> Yeah, I'm giving up on the 8pm bedtime for Goofy this year. First, we never eat before 7 or 7:30pm at home, so those 5:30pm dinners during Dopey this year were really wasteful. Nobody was hungry - including me - and we just didn't enjoy our ADRs as much as usual. And then it was super hard to fall asleep so early - even if my husband and kids would leave the room, I'd always wake up when they came back in.



Exactly! We eat dinner at 8 p.m. most days, and we almost ALWAYS eat after 9 p.m. when we're in Florida ... I don't really eat breakfast, and I really look forward to lunch at like 2 p.m. - so to have to cycle back for dinner at like 5:30? WHAT?! Nope. And then I don't even eat enough.

And then I "go to bed early", which really just means I'm in bed, playing on my phone until midnight and then my mind is racing through everything trying to go to sleep.


----------



## Kathymford

Hi everyone!! I have been gone a long, long. long time. And haven't run in just about as long and I've gained all my weight back (and then some). But, my giant work project is done now (was working close to 80 hours at the peak!), so it's time to get back to it. I hope to become a regular in the thread again! 

Hello running world! What's been going on?


----------



## Disney at Heart

ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  I've never done one of those official pasta pre-race meals.  We don't really do carb loading before meals.  We don't have anything specific we eat, but often eat things the experts probably say not to eat.  I've never felt like what I ate for dinner the night before had any effect on my race performance.
> 
> After we race, I eat.all.the.things.



I'm with you! I can eat what I want for dinner as long as it is not too much. So, although I've eaten at some restaurants the night before a race, I think it's better to eat a good lunch and just go counter service at night and get a child's plate!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

McNs said:


> About to go in to an ice cream coma, just had a go at a Kitchen Sink at Beaches and Cream!



Kitchen Sink!  Hope there were plenty of spoons to go around


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you train by heart rate or pace? If you have a way to get heart rate data but dont use it for training, what do you do with that data?

ATTQOTD: I normally go with pace to train. I use the heart rate data after the run to confirm if I was putting in the correct amount of effort, either to much or to little. I may be going the other route soon and let heart rate determine pace.


----------



## Chaitali

I started training by heart rate in June.  My easy runs are supposed to be in Zone 2 and it is so much slower than I was previously doing my easy runs.  People have asked if I like it or if it's paid off but it's hard to tell.  I still feel slower then I was last year but it's been hot ever since I started heart rate training so I'm sure the heat and humidity play in.  Also, I was slower then last year during my Spring half marathons which was before I started heart rate training.  So at the worst, I don't think it has made me slower.  I'm just not sure it's made me faster.  On the plus side, I feel so much better now that I know what easy runs should feel like.  I used to dread weekday runs and that's no longer true.  And I enjoy speed training more now too.  I shoot for being in a certain heart rate zone and not for a certain pace.


----------



## Anisum

McNs said:


> About to go in to an ice cream coma, just had a go at a Kitchen Sink at Beaches and Cream!


Good choice! I got one during Princess Weekend 2016 and it was A++.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Neither, really.  I know that I should be training by HR but I have to walk so much to get my overall pace slow enough to stay in Zone 2 that I don't like it.  It's more like a walk broken up by some jogging.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by heart rate or pace? If you have a way to get heart rate data but dont use it for training, what do you do with that data?


I train by pace. My Garmin is a 220 without the HR monitor so that doesn't help. I do have my Apple Watch w/HR but don't use it for that purpose. I guess I don't know enough about HR training to give it a go, and pace has been working fine for me. I may look into it later on though if pace gets stale or I stall out or bored.


----------



## roxymama

Keels said:


> LISTEN, PAL!



If you and @FFigawi ever had a reality show; I would binge watch every episode.  just sayin

ATTQOTD: I train by pace since I don't have a monitor (yet...I'm keeping my eye out this fall for a good sale on one so I can give Coach B more reason to #math.)  But I have learned a bit about what my "effort" feels like at different paces so I guess that is kind of like training by heart rate without the exact data to back it up.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Pace, adjusted for T+D. I have a Forerunner 235. I'm having an ongoing problem with cadence lock, so I never know if HR will be accurate or not.

When the HR monitor is accurate, I am rarely surprised at the number, which to me means the adjusted pace generally coincides with the appropriate HR for the type of run I am doing.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by heart rate or pace? If you have a way to get heart rate data but dont use it for training, what do you do with that data?


My watch does heart rate but I rarely pay much attention to that. I train by pace.


----------



## ZellyB

Also train by pace.  I don't even have a heart monitor.


----------



## Dis5150

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Kitchen Sink!  Hope there were plenty of spoons to go around



Our marathon night ADR is at Beaches & Cream but I am partial to the No Way Jose.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I bought a chest strap HR monitor but it is so uncomfortable I have only worn it a few times. So, pace.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by heart rate or pace? If you have a way to get heart rate data but dont use it for training, what do you do with that data?



ATTQOTD: I train by pace and duration of workouts.  I use HR (Garmin 235 optical wrist based) to evaluate the training run after it's over.

I first set my training paces based on current fitness.  So it may not be what I want to actually accomplish on race day, but rather based on where I currently am.  This makes the pacing physiologically relevant since it's based on now and not later.  I use those paces to determine how far I can run in certain time frames.  So, a max long run of 150 min could be 14 miles, 15 miles, 19 miles, or 20 miles based on what my physiologically relevant "long run" pace should be.  I then evaluate the weather (particularly the Temperature + Dew Point).  Dependent on where that falls, I may make adjustments to my scheduled pace.

 

Then I run that pace for that duration.  During the run, I never look at my HR because history teaches me that if I look I could artificially raise the HR value.  Kinda how sometimes I can make a run "seem harder" by looking at the pace too much (alteration of perception of effort).

After the run is over, then I look at the HR data.  I use % Heart Rate Reserve to evaluate different paces and use Jack Daniels recommendations as a guide.

 

maxHR - restHR = HRR
(HRR*0.67) + restHR = 67% HRR (or 135 in the above example as the threshold for "easy")

So if I were scheduled for an "easy" run and ran an 8:28 min/mile, where did my HR fall?  Was it 128 beats per min and inside the "easy" HR zone?  Or was it 140 beats per min and outside the "easy" HR zone?  

Once I determine whether it was or wasn't within the expected area for the scheduled run, I evaluate it.  If I was outside the easy zone, why?  Was it hotter/more humid than expected?  Am I tired?  Am I overtrained?  Is this a one time thing, or a recent trend of several runs in a row?  This will help guide the future upcoming runs as a sign and signal that something is going right or wrong with the current training as scheduled.

Now, while I've seen my maxHR as high as 177 (end of a 5k) I tend to see my actual training data come out more like this:

 

Where my long run is historically between 138-142 and M Tempo between 149-152.

Then, I track the relationship of HR and pace over time.  This gives a visual representation to improvement.  If you can run a 9:00 min/mile at 150 beats per min 6 months ago, and now under the same conditions on the same course run a 9:00 min/mile with a HR of 130, then you're showing improvement.  Either your heart has gotten stronger, your muscles are outputting more power, or both.  I then plot this to see the differences in two-week time periods.

 

So I can tell based on this that I've improved from Spring 2015 to Spring 2017 because a 7:33 min/mile used to be a HR of 166 and then 137 instead.  Or a HR of 157 was a 8:32 min/mile and was then a 6:06 min/mile instead.  Since I know my relative HRs for different race distances, I can also use this information to pre-predict race performances under the same conditions (weather and course difficulty).

 

After an entire training cycle is finished, I can use that data to visually see how I was improving over time.

 

Lastly, I'm just starting to use a new to me function on Strava called Stravistix (a free google chrome plug-in).  This is giving me even more data using my HR information from runs to continue to optimize training and performance.  It looks at how hard a workout was based on HR and duration at said HR.  It generates data for the last 42 days (Fitness) and last 7 days (Fatigue) to help evaluate training load and improvement.


----------



## Miranda

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I bought a chest strap HR monitor but it is so uncomfortable I have only worn it a few times. So, pace.


I have a Scosche Rhythm+, it's a soft strap armband HRM.  I love it, I forget I'm wearing it once it's on.    You can wear it up high on your bicep under your shirt sleeve.


----------



## roxymama

Dis5150 said:


> Our marathon night ADR is at Beaches & Cream but I am partial to the No Way Jose.



The Frozen Sunshine gives me life!


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I train by pace adjusted by T+D when appropriate and use HR as a check on how my body is responding to the training.  I used to use a FR 235 for HR monitoring and occasionally ran across the cadence lock issue.  I've since upgraded to the FR 935 and have had no issues with cadence lock.


----------



## KingLlama

*ATTQOTD*: I train by trying not to die out there.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by heart rate or pace? If you have a way to get heart rate data but dont use it for training, what do you do with that data?


I had just finished typing out my response when I noticed @DopeyBadger had just posted the same answer!  I mean, my response probably went into just a little bit more detail, but just read his post to get the Coles notes version


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: For Long Slow Distance and Easy Run days, I kind of use both.  I have both a maximum speed and a maximum heart rate (MAF), neither of which I'm allowed to exceed.  For tempo, I have a target pace but it is really dictated by heart rate.  Speed work is all pace based (many times I don't even wear the heart rate strap for speed work, because it gets annoying when gasping for air)


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by heart rate or pace? If you have a way to get heart rate data but dont use it for training, what do you do with that data?



Both. Some of my workouts have specific pace targets, but many of them have an HR target instead. My coach and I adjust future pace targets after examining the HR data. Making use of all the available tools and data works for me, but I don't think there's one right way to train. I do use a lot more data on my bike than when I run. Nearly all of my bike workouts are done using power and HR, especially when I'm on the trainer.



roxymama said:


> If you and @FFigawi ever had a reality show; I would binge watch every episode.  just sayin



Hmmmmmm..... 



roxymama said:


> The Frozen Sunshine gives me life!



Frozen mimosas give @Keels life!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I train by pace.  I do pay attention to my HR during the slow slow runs, and check what my rate was after the run to see if it matches up to what I expected it to be.  I used to wear a chest strap all the time, but it has gotten a little loose lately, and I hate having to keep adjusting it during a run.  I will probably get a new one in the near future.  My Fenix 3HR has one, but I just don't trust it as much as the strap....

ATYQOTD:  Have not done a race pasta party.  Our running club has a pasta dinner the Friday night before the Houston Chevron Marathon that I have gone to several times.  I do usually have pasta or pizza or wheat pancakes the night before any race 10 miles or longer the night before as well.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> Frozen mimosas give @Keels life!



OMG, WAIT, THIS IS GENIUS!  Frozen Sunshine from takeout window + bubbly + hotel mini fridge = ideas for next time I stay at the Yacht or Beach Club!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I train by subjectively perceived level of effort, and I monitor the pace once in a while just to see what it is. So on a "pace run" day I'll go at the level of effort I think I can sustain on race day. On regular run day I'll run with an "easy" level of effort. I've done it enough now that I know the level of effort I can sustain over a 5k, 10k, half or full.

Sometimes I'm pleasantly surprised at how fast I'm going for a given level of effort, other times disappointed. I like to go by what my body is telling me on any given day. I think that helped a lot in my recent marathon since I had a good understanding of my condition throughout the race.

Speaking of which, I happened to recheck the Wineglass Marathon results today and they knocked 20 secs off everyone's chip time. I had thought that the difference between my gun and chip times did not reflect how long it took me to get to the start line. Glad to see I wasn't dreaming.


----------



## jennamfeo

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Kitchen Sink! Hope there were plenty of spoons to go around



OMG WHAT IS THAT. I mean, obviously I see it's name. But like WHAT IIIIIIS that? And how do I acquire one???



FFigawi said:


> Frozen mimosas give @Keels life!



I am uncertain about how I feel about a frozen mimosa.... I like my mimosa, straight up, hold the juice. (Yeah, I just drink bubbles.)

*ATTQOTD: *I have an Apple Watch which I think has a heart rate monitor, but I don't use it. Up until recently most of my runs would be outside and while I would get a prompt from Runkeeper on my pace I never really changed my pace during my run because of what it said. I would just be surprised at how fast or slow I was going that day. But I started running on a treadmill last month and have been training via pace that way because it was easier to force myself to go faster (or slower) as needed.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

jennamfeo said:


> OMG WHAT IS THAT. I mean, obviously I see it's name. But like WHAT IIIIIIS that? And how do I acquire one???


It is a MASSIVE sundae that you can order at Beaches & Cream over at the Beach Club Resort...think it is around $30 or so and it is quite the event!  We did well with ours but this picture of my daughter pretty much says it all...





Here's the description and ingredient list from the Disney Parks blog...

The legendary Kitchen Sink dessert at Beaches and Cream at Disney’s Beach Club Resort is a gargantuan bowl, er, kitchen sink, overflowing with sugary treats. Here’s the list of what’s included:

½ cup fudge topping, warmed
½ cup butterscotch topping, warmed
½ cup peanut butter topping, warmed
1 medium banana, sliced in 1/2 –inch slices
1 cinnamon spice cupcake (2 ½ x 1 ¼-inch), quartered
1 angel food cupcake (3 x 1 ½-inch), quartered
2 4-oz. scoops vanilla ice cream
2 4-oz. scoops chocolate ice cream
2 4-oz. scoops strawberry ice cream
1 4-oz. scoop mint chocolate chip ice cream
1 4-oz. scoop coffee ice cream
3 tablespoons chocolate syrup
¼ cup marshmallow crème
¼ cup strawberry topping
¼ cup pineapple topping
1 14-oz can dairy whipped topping
1 brownie (6-inch x 6-inch), quartered
1 regular-sized (2 ounce) candy bar, quartered
4 chocolate cookies with cream filling
1 tablespoon sliced toasted almonds
1 tablespoon dark and white chocolate shavings
1 tablespoon chocolate cookies with cream filling, crushed
1 tablespoon chopped jellied orange slices (approximately 2 large slices)
1 tablespoon milk chocolate chip morsels
1 tablespoon peanut butter chip morsels
1 tablespoon chocolate sprinkles
1 tablespoon rainbow sprinkles
½ cup drained maraschino cherries
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ches-and-cream-at-disney’s-beach-club-resort/


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I train by pace/time, but occasionally glance at my HR. 

Side tangent: 
I tweaked my foot- significant discomfort/pain around the arch of my foot while running last night. And it's tender today. It's too early to say "injury" but with 2.5 weeks before my half... I'm freaking out. Who knew I would actually want to do my long run this weekend? 
Signed, 
NervousNellyinNebraska


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I use both types for different workouts.  And while I pay attention to on or the other during a certain type of workout, I look at both together after workouts.  For long runs and easier runs, I will go by heart rate, sort of.  Mainly, my goal is to keep my heart rate under 149, under 159 on hills.  But when I am doing a tempo or other speed focused workout, I will go by pace.  I used to go solely by pace, but I am not good at gauging effort.  So I'd force paces on days they just were not there and constantly ended up injured.  Now, my pace runs are more realistic and my easy days are actually easy, and it is working much better.  Next up, working on slightly faster paces for each kind of workout.  My paces at the under 149 level have been getting a little faster so I definitely feel ready, but am sticking with what has been working until after Sunday's race.


----------



## DVCFan1994

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: Pace, adjusted for T+D. I have a Forerunner 235. I'm having an ongoing problem with cadence lock, so I never know if HR will be accurate or not.
> 
> When the HR monitor is accurate, I am rarely surprised at the number, which to me means the adjusted pace generally coincides with the appropriate HR for the type of run I am doing.





camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  I train by pace adjusted by T+D when appropriate and use HR as a check on how my body is responding to the training.  I used to use a FR 235 for HR monitoring and occasionally ran across the cadence lock issue.  I've since upgraded to the FR 935 and have had no issues with cadence lock.



As a 235 user I am curious about what cadence lock issue you are both referring to?  I don't pay attention to cadence during runs, but I've noticed some weird pacing issues occasionally lately, and I am wondering if its related.  Today within the same .1 of a mile I first got a slow alert of 11:10 which is not outside the realm of possibility, but I did not feel like I was going slow.  If anything I felt like I was going fast, and when I heard the beep and looked at my watch expected to see a fast alert, not a slow alert.  Less than 30 seconds later I got a fast alert of 7:01/mile (no way I was going that fast).   With a race Sunday, this is not the time to be scared to trust my watch!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - For speed work, I train by effort or pace, depending on the type of speed work being done. I wear the HRM, but only for overall data collection. For easy runs, I train by heart rate. At 50, this is the only way for me to be sure that I am not over-training, and it works. If I only do my easy runs based on effort, I run too hard and I don't see the same improvement in my other runs and overall fitness. 

Running in zone 2-3 at my age feels like I am doing no work at all - easier than easy. I really have to force myself to take it that easy on a run.


----------



## rteetz

CheapRunnerMike said:


> It is a MASSIVE sundae that you can order at Beaches & Cream over at the Beach Club Resort...think it is around $30 or so and it is quite the event!  We did well with ours but this picture of my daughter pretty much says it all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the description and ingredient list from the Disney Parks blog...
> 
> The legendary Kitchen Sink dessert at Beaches and Cream at Disney’s Beach Club Resort is a gargantuan bowl, er, kitchen sink, overflowing with sugary treats. Here’s the list of what’s included:
> 
> ½ cup fudge topping, warmed
> ½ cup butterscotch topping, warmed
> ½ cup peanut butter topping, warmed
> 1 medium banana, sliced in 1/2 –inch slices
> 1 cinnamon spice cupcake (2 ½ x 1 ¼-inch), quartered
> 1 angel food cupcake (3 x 1 ½-inch), quartered
> 2 4-oz. scoops vanilla ice cream
> 2 4-oz. scoops chocolate ice cream
> 2 4-oz. scoops strawberry ice cream
> 1 4-oz. scoop mint chocolate chip ice cream
> 1 4-oz. scoop coffee ice cream
> 3 tablespoons chocolate syrup
> ¼ cup marshmallow crème
> ¼ cup strawberry topping
> ¼ cup pineapple topping
> 1 14-oz can dairy whipped topping
> 1 brownie (6-inch x 6-inch), quartered
> 1 regular-sized (2 ounce) candy bar, quartered
> 4 chocolate cookies with cream filling
> 1 tablespoon sliced toasted almonds
> 1 tablespoon dark and white chocolate shavings
> 1 tablespoon chocolate cookies with cream filling, crushed
> 1 tablespoon chopped jellied orange slices (approximately 2 large slices)
> 1 tablespoon milk chocolate chip morsels
> 1 tablespoon peanut butter chip morsels
> 1 tablespoon chocolate sprinkles
> 1 tablespoon rainbow sprinkles
> ½ cup drained maraschino cherries
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/kitchen-sink-dessert-recipe-at-beaches-and-cream-at-disney’s-beach-club-resort/


This was ur dinner one night a few years ago...


----------



## camaker

DVCFan1994 said:


> As a 235 user I am curious about what cadence lock issue you are both referring to?  I don't pay attention to cadence during runs, but I've noticed some weird pacing issues occasionally lately, and I am wondering if its related.  Today within the same .1 of a mile I first got a slow alert of 11:10 which is not outside the realm of possibility, but I did not feel like I was going slow.  If anything I felt like I was going fast, and when I heard the beep and looked at my watch expected to see a fast alert, not a slow alert.  Less than 30 seconds later I got a fast alert of 7:01/mile (no way I was going that fast).   With a race Sunday, this is not the time to be scared to trust my watch!



Cadence lock is not related to pace or alerts, so it's probably not an explanation for what you're seeing.  Cadence lock is where the optical HRM on the watch locks onto your cadence and reports it as HR rather than monitoring your pulse.  It's usually pretty apparent when it happens, as you'll tend to get a relatively flat line graph for your HR that matches up with your cadence numbers.  Mine would usually report a consistent flat HR around 165-170 bpm, which matched my cadence and was very different than my normal HR profile that generally starts fairly low, averages around 145 or so and will occasionally hit a maximum of 165 or so.

ETA:  I was never able to identify a reason or trigger for when cadence lock happened to me.  Others have reported it happening due to wearing the watch too loose or too low on the wrist.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by heart rate or pace? If you have a way to get heart rate data but dont use it for training, what do you do with that data?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I normally go with pace to train. I use the heart rate data after the run to confirm if I was putting in the correct amount of effort, either to much or to little. I may be going the other route soon and let heart rate determine pace.



I would say...both and also neither. lol

I look at my heart rate to make sure it's not going crazy and I look at my pace to make sure I'm in a comfortable place for minimum pace.  That's about it.  I mostly run by feel.


----------



## roxymama

Just read a Reddit article posted on a fb page.  It said the Tink 2017 course was listed on the official course cert as "half marathon" (in quotations) because the length was outside the standard...and my heart fell into my stomach and down to my toes.  But then I kept reading and the course was about 75ft longer than allowance on the "over."   Thank god!

So any of us who completed the full course this year...can we call ourselves ultra-half-marathoners?
 New term Copyright roxymama2017

https://www.reddit.com/r/AdvancedRu...e_was_how_road_races/?st=J8OM8OBY&sh=550069f3


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> ultra-half-marathoners



Haha, I like that! I have noticed that most of the rD races I have done are over by some degree. And now I know logistics and such. Thanks for sharing. *the more you know*


----------



## McNs

jennamfeo said:


> OMG WHAT IS THAT. I mean, obviously I see it's name. But like WHAT IIIIIIS that? And how do I acquire one???



What @CheapRunnerMike said. It was superb, though I think we got through maybe half? Would have been better splitting a couple of the regular ice creams but then I couldn’t resist the Kitchen Sink.

Note reservations go pretty quick for this place though they do have a takeout window and a similar menu item for I think around $25. It was lucky I knew 6 months ago I would be wanting ice cream for dinner yesterday.

ATTQOTD I’m similar to @JClimacus in that I run based on how I feel. Sometimes it’s quick others slow. Don’t see the point pushing hard when the body is protesting, likewise holding back when feeling great. I’m not training for anything, just enjoy running.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by heart rate or pace? If you have a way to get heart rate data but dont use it for training, what do you do with that data?



I train by pace.  I get hr data via a Schosche Rhythm+ wrist strap that send data to my Garmin 230.  I like looking at the data after I run, but I have trouble not noticing it during my runs.  I don't even have to look at the Garmin, the strap blinks blue, violet, or red.  Blue is easy runs.  Violet is tempo-ish and sometimes a bit of speed.  I don't care to see red unless I'm really pushing it on shorter intervals or unless it's baking outside.  I couldn't take my eyes off it in Chicago and it happened to go red a few times early and then was permanently red midway through the race.  That really bothered me and probably got in my head a bit.  To make matters worse, it stayed red and my Garmin was reading 166 whether I walked, jogged, or ran for probably the last 8 miles or so.  I assumed I could NOT get my HR down.  In reality it just seems like my hrm went wonky.  I might go back to low tech.


----------



## PrincessV

jennamfeo said:


> Good golly, molly. If I could force myself to go to bed that early before a race it would be a miracle. Instead, I am staying out until the parks close, because it's still a vacation. Haha.


I'm ready for bed by 8pm on non-race nights - it's an effort to stay up any later! So knocking it back an hour+ for races has always been easy for me. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by heart rate or pace? If you have a way to get heart rate data but dont use it for training, what do you do with that data?


ATTQOTD: Lately, I only train by distance; really don't care what my pace is. When I have trained for a time goal, it was by pace. No HR monitor, but I'll occasionally measure manually, just out of curiosity.


----------



## Dis5150

Off topic question? Is it normal to have this much room in the toe box? My thumb is against my big toe. I’m thinking it may be the cause of my blisters. When I got fitted for these shoes they were perfect for my tendinitis problems but were a little big in the toe box. But since they solved the problem at the time I went with them. But now they seem way too big! I have lost about 20 lbs but do you lose weight in your feet??


----------



## Miranda

cburnett11 said:


> I get hr data via a Schosche Rhythm+ wrist strap that send data to my Garmin 230.  I like looking at the data after I run, but I have trouble not noticing it during my runs.  I don't even have to look at the Garmin, the strap blinks blue, violet, or red.  Blue is easy runs.  Violet is tempo-ish and sometimes a bit of speed.  I don't care to see red unless I'm really pushing it on shorter intervals or unless it's baking outside.


Huh, I had no idea it blinked different colors based on your HR.   I only ever see the LED when I turn it on, then it's under my shirt sleeve, out of sight out of mind.  I thought it just blinked blue all the time to indicate it was on.


----------



## Capang

Dis5150 said:


> View attachment 276633 Off topic question? Is it normal to have this much room in the toe box? My thumb is against my big toe. I’m thinking it may be the cause of my blisters. When I got fitted for these shoes they were perfect for my tendinitis problems but were a little big in the toe box. But since they solved the problem at the time I went with them. But now they seem way too big! I have lost about 20 lbs but do you lose weight in your feet??


You sure can lose weight in your feet. If you lose a decent percentage of body weight it can definitely happen.


----------



## Dis5150

Capang said:


> You sure can lose weight in your feet. If you lose a decent percentage of body weight it can definitely happen.


 Well doing the #math, I lost 18% of my body weight... So..... maybe?


----------



## Capang

Dis5150 said:


> Well doing the #math, I lost 18% of my body weight... So..... maybe?


Totally true. I've battled my weight all my life which is why I started running. I've lost over 20% of my body weight recently and dropped almost 2 shoe sizes. Nice job on the weight loss. Not an easy task!


----------



## Dis5150

Capang said:


> Totally true. I've battled my weight all my life which is why I started running. I've lost over 20% of my body weight recently and dropped almost 2 shoe sizes. Nice job on the weight loss. Not an easy task!


Thanks! You too!


----------



## roxymama

Dis5150 said:


> View attachment 276633  Off topic question? Is it normal to have this much room in the toe box? My thumb is against my big toe. I’m thinking it may be the cause of my blisters. When I got fitted for these shoes they were perfect for my tendinitis problems but were a little big in the toe box. But since they solved the problem at the time I went with them. But now they seem way too big! I have lost about 20 lbs but do you lose weight in your feet??



Yes, I've gone up shoe size and a half and back down same amount that corresponded very much with before and after weights.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DVCFan1994 said:


> If anything I felt like I was going fast, and when I heard the beep and looked at my watch expected to see a fast alert, not a slow alert. Less than 30 seconds later I got a fast alert of 7:01/mile



I've noticed the first alert after a lap (either a mile or interval as setup on the watch) is off a lot of times. I've seen the exact same thing, where I think I'm at pace and will get a slow alert, almost immediately followed by a fast alert. I'm guessing just a bug or rounding error in the software that only appears in the first recalculation.

It appears to me that the pace alerts are based on average lap/interval pace, and not instantaneous pace. As an example: 'slow' pace is set at 8:30. Average pace for the lap is 8:40. I'm currently running 8:20 to catch up. I can see the average pace slowly get faster, but I will not get the 'purring kitten' 'in the zone' buzz until average pace hits 8:30, even though I am currently running 8:20.



camaker said:


> I was never able to identify a reason or trigger for when cadence lock happened to me. Others have reported it happening due to wearing the watch too loose or too low on the wrist.



I make sure and wear the watch high and so tight it leaves an imprint. I even shaved a little spot where the watch goes to see if that was the issue. I tried switching wrists. I still see lock. It can be for 30 second or almost the whole run. I'm guessing it has to do with my cadence, which is in the 160-170 range. It seemed to get worse after an upgrade about a month ago. Seems like it was version 7.3, but not sure.


----------



## StarGirl11

Dis5150 said:


> Well doing the #math, I lost 18% of my body weight... So..... maybe?



I lost about 25 percent of my body weight just from weight loss surgery and dropped 2.5 sizes in men's shoes. It's one of those things you swear isn't going to happen until it does.


----------



## DopeyBadger

DVCFan1994 said:


> As a 235 user I am curious about what cadence lock issue you are both referring to?  I don't pay attention to cadence during runs, but I've noticed some weird pacing issues occasionally lately, and I am wondering if its related.  Today within the same .1 of a mile I first got a slow alert of 11:10 which is not outside the realm of possibility, but I did not feel like I was going slow.  If anything I felt like I was going fast, and when I heard the beep and looked at my watch expected to see a fast alert, not a slow alert.  Less than 30 seconds later I got a fast alert of 7:01/mile (no way I was going that fast).   With a race Sunday, this is not the time to be scared to trust my watch!



Here's a recent cadence lock for me:

 

 

It was because my watch was too loose on my wrist.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DopeyBadger said:


> Here's a recent cadence lock for me:



I have a feeling that overlay chart indicates why some people have issues and some don't. Yours show about a 40 point spread between HR and cadence. Mine is more like 20.

That and my old, thin blood is harder to see!


----------



## JulieODC

I usually train by pace - or actually, just go out and run a certain distance or time and its take how long it takes, or I make it as far as I make it!

I did just get a Garmin with Hr so have been checking in to see how it varies under different conditions. Maybe someday I'll try a HR training plan...


----------



## Wendy98

Quick update:  I went to the spine doctor Monday.  I am still broken.  Fracture is still present which I already knew.  I still really feel it when putting on pants and all my weight is on the right leg.  At least another 4 weeks of no running.


----------



## SheHulk

Wendy98 said:


> Quick update:  I went to the spine doctor Monday.  I am still broken.  Fracture is still present which I already knew.  I still really feel it when putting on pants and all my weight is on the right leg.  At least another 4 weeks of no running.


Oh gosh I'm so sorry.


----------



## ZellyB

Wendy98 said:


> Quick update:  I went to the spine doctor Monday.  I am still broken.  Fracture is still present which I already knew.  I still really feel it when putting on pants and all my weight is on the right leg.  At least another 4 weeks of no running.



So sorry to hear this.


----------



## FFigawi

Wendy98 said:


> Quick update:  I went to the spine doctor Monday.  I am still broken.  Fracture is still present which I already knew.  I still really feel it when putting on pants and all my weight is on the right leg.  At least another 4 weeks of no running.



Clearly, you need to stop wearing pants


----------



## Anisum

Miranda said:


> I have a Scosche Rhythm+, it's a soft strap armband HRM.  I love it, I forget I'm wearing it once it's on.    You can wear it up high on your bicep under your shirt sleeve.


I would second this. I got mine a few weeks ago and I love it. I wear it below my elbow because I find it slightly more comfortable for me but overall there's a lot of options for it and for me (and most ladies I've heard mention it) it fits much better than a chest strap.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Wendy98 said:


> Quick update:  I went to the spine doctor Monday.  I am still broken.  Fracture is still present which I already knew.  I still really feel it when putting on pants and all my weight is on the right leg.  At least another 4 weeks of no running.



So sorry to hear this!


----------



## JClimacus

Wendy98 said:


> Quick update:  I went to the spine doctor Monday.  I am still broken.  Fracture is still present which I already knew.  I still really feel it when putting on pants and all my weight is on the right leg.  At least another 4 weeks of no running.



Sorry to hear that and I hope things improve. Anyone who has been injured knows how difficult it is for a runner not to run...


----------



## jmasgat

Wendy98 said:


> Quick update:  I went to the spine doctor Monday.  I am still broken.  Fracture is still present which I already knew.  I still really feel it when putting on pants and all my weight is on the right leg.  At least another 4 weeks of no running.



Ugh.  Hope your healing process accelerates as much as you do on the race course!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Wendy98 said:


> Quick update:  I went to the spine doctor Monday.  I am still broken.  Fracture is still present which I already knew.  I still really feel it when putting on pants and all my weight is on the right leg.  At least another 4 weeks of no running.


Sorry, Wendy. "Lord, grant Wendy98 patience to heal, but can you please hurry up?"


----------



## FredtheDuck

Wendy98 said:


> Quick update: I went to the spine doctor Monday. I am still broken. Fracture is still present which I already knew. I still really feel it when putting on pants and all my weight is on the right leg. At least another 4 weeks of no running.



Ugh, so sorry to hear this. Fingers crossed that the next four weeks are all you need to get back out there.


----------



## JulieODC

@Wendy98 - I'm sorry to hear that, sending wishes for a speedier recovery.


----------



## roxymama

Disney at Heart said:


> Sorry, Wendy. "Lord, grant Wendy98 patience to heal, but can you please hurry up?"



I'd like to second this!


----------



## michigandergirl

Wendy98 said:


> Quick update:  I went to the spine doctor Monday.  I am still broken.  Fracture is still present which I already knew.  I still really feel it when putting on pants and all my weight is on the right leg.  At least another 4 weeks of no running.



That stinks Wendy, hang in there!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I run by pace most of the time. 

@Wendy98 SO sorry to hear that you are still injured, praying for you!


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by heart rate or pace? If you have a way to get heart rate data but dont use it for training, what do you do with that data?


I train by pace, but use heart rate data to let me know if I'm overtraining.

Also want to send healing vibes to @Wendy98


----------



## kbenson13

I train by pace, but will occasionally allow myself to go faster than my intended pace if I'm feeling good.


----------



## Ariel484

@Wendy98 sorry to read your update! Sucky backs are the suckiest.


----------



## JeffW

DopeyBadger said:


> Here's a recent cadence lock for me:
> 
> It was because my watch was too loose on my wrist.


I think you've mentioned this before, but what software are you using for data analysis? Are you analyzing HRV data?


----------



## DopeyBadger

JeffW said:


> I think you've mentioned this before, but what software are you using for data analysis? Are you analyzing HRV data?



That particular post (link) regarding the cadence lock was just a screen shot from the Garmin Connect online module.  I do most of my data analysis using excel and just recently started using Stravistix for another new set of data (Fitness/Fatigue/Form).

I don't analyze Heart Rate Variability (HRV) data because I use an optical HR Garmin 235 watch (which doesn't support HRV data).  I prefer the wrist based over the chest strap which would then provide HRV data.


----------



## Keith Tyger

Anisum said:


> I would second this. I got mine a few weeks ago and I love it. I wear it below my elbow because I find it slightly more comfortable for me but overall there's a lot of options for it and for me (and most ladies I've heard mention it) it fits much better than a chest strap.


Third, I have the Rhythm and a MIO Link wrist strap. The Scosche disappears on my forearm. The Mio is better than a chest strap but not as good as the Rhythm.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

To everyone racing this weekend: Have a great race!

@roxymama, go get that 5! You're in good hands with@dopeybadger. Can't wait to read the race recap!


----------



## DVCFan1994

Good luck to everyone racing this weekend!


----------



## BikeFan

Good luck everyone racing this weekend and I hope you heal up soon, @Wendy98 !


----------



## Miranda

No racing for me, but my last long run (130 minutes) before our taper! Eeeek, that seems so long.  I only have about 100 minutes of S-Town left, I better find another podcast episode for the end.


----------



## StarGirl11

I haven't seen this website mentioned before so I thought I would share a recent find:

http://findmymarathon.com/

I was planning to do a pace band for MCM to try give me a goal track. I found this in my search though I'm not sure why I found it. Anyway they make customizable pacebands for 6 bucks before shipping based on the goal time you give them and as long as they have the race (and it seems like they have most of Big marathons) they customize it based on the courses elevation.

Like this is basically what I ordered for MCM:



And this is what I'll probably order for Big Sur closer to the race date if I like the band:



Personally I like it because not only does it tell you what time you should be hitting the mile markers for your goal but it adjusts for the hills. As you can see in the Big Sur band between 10-12


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@Wendy98 sending best wishes your way for your recovery.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DH here:  it would seem I've developed posterior tibia tendonitis.  I keep going back and forth on Hershey tomorrow.  We went up and got our packets today, and I had my ankle and foot KT taped by a professional when we got back home.  2 miles yesterday with zero issues, but I had some twinges during cool down.  MD said I could do the half, and then should take some time off to rest.  X-rays looked ok, they said.  I think this all started Labor Day week, and was made worse running the half on the rail trail in September, where there were several miles where the trail was all grass, except for 2 wheel ruts.  It sure has forced me to taper, though I did get in a 5 mile run after work last weekend.  I've tried to increase my swimming intensity to maintain CV fitness.

DW is up to goal of 20 minutes on the bike.  Now she can add more resistance.  She's now starting to walk on the treadmill, too.  She'll start swimming again soon.  So we have good progress in a positive direction there.


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races:
> 
> 14 - @KSellers88  - Suck it Up Buttercup 15k (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @kywyldcat03  - Murfreesboro Half Marathon (2:00:00 / N/A)
> 14 - @whaler8  - Hartford Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 14 - @tigger536  - Dirty Spokes Fort Yargo 8.75 Mi TR (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @bevcgg  - RNR Denver Half Marathon (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @Chaitali  - Columbus Half Marathon (2:50:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @DVCFan1994  - Mount Desert Island Marathon (Finish / N/A)
> 15 - @roxymama  - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (59:59 / N/A)
> 15 - @DopeyBadger  - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (59:59 / N/A)
> 15 - @rteetz  - Milwaukee Running Festival 10k (1:20:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @pixarmom  - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @opusone  - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (1:38:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @*DisneyDreamer  - Milwaukee Running Festival Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 15 - @JohnRPG  - Detroit Free Press/Chemical Bank Marathon (4:30:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @michigandergirl  - Detroit Free Press/Chemical Bank Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)
> 15 - @PaDisneyCouple  (MR) - Hershey Half Marathon (2:15:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @Anisum  - Bohemian River Scenic (36:00 / N/A)
> 15 - @tigger536  - Seven Bridges Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 
> A nice list of races this weekend! Best of luck to each of you running! If anyone want to modify or add a race to the list, just let me know and I will add you to it!



@LSUlakes: I know I am quite late to change my goal for tomorrow morning, but training has significantly fallen off this past month, so I guess you can put me down for 1:45 just so that I have some realistic goal tomorrow.  Thanks!


----------



## StarGirl11

Well between my crappy Physics partner, my crappy Philosophy teacher, and the fact I might get my 4th too warm to PR race in a row. I am in an absolutely crappy moody.

I've all ready warned my trainer if MCM comes up too hot to PR I'll be looking for a race in November. I've spent too much time and effort this year to not break 6 hours this year. 

And I just found an indoor one. Can't think a better backup for breaking sub 6 then an indoor race.


----------



## dmross

@OldSlowGoofyGuy @camaker @DVCFan1994 @DopeyBadger   I've been looking at a getting a FR 235 for my next Garmin.  I'm using a FR 405 (with chest strap) but it's getting old.  Any comments to add to my research other than the issue above?


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever participated in the "pasta" meals that some races put together the night before a event? If so, what did you think about the food and the event itself?



Confession: I'm not wild about pasta. I eat it if its served to me, but mostly I prefer not to eat it because I'm always hungry again an hour later.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you train by heart rate or pace? If you have a way to get heart rate data but dont use it for training, what do you do with that data?



None of the above. I train by running. I don't have anything that tracks my heart rate (nor do I care to), and while my watch does track pace, I just use that as a random piece of information and try not to let it influence my running.


----------



## rteetz

Milwaukee Marathon 10K recap!

So my goal was to PR. My 10K PR previously was 1:13:37 from the 2015 WDW 10K.

Woke up and got moving a bit late so missed the pre-race Diser meet up. It was a little chilly and quite windy before the start of the race. Only one "corral" The Half and Full went off at 6:30AM and then the 10K at 7AM.

Got warmed up relatively quickly. The course itself was fine. Running right along Lake Michigan was cool but didn't help with the wind. I had to make one pit stop during the race for a bathroom which was fine.

Post race, they had water, gatorade and chocolate milk! I wish Disney gave chocolate milk. Pretzels, granola bars, and bananas were the food options. Saw a former teacher at the race which was nice. I also got to meet up with @DopeyBadger and @roxymama as well.

My unofficial finish time... 55:41! Very happy with that.

Update: Official time 55:23


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> Milwaukee Marathon 10K recap!
> 
> So my goal was to PR. My 10K PR previously was 1:13:37 from the 2015 WDW 10K.
> 
> Woke up and got moving a bit late so missed the pre-race Diser meet up. It was a little chilly and quite windy before the start of the race. Only one "corral" The Half and Full went off at 6:30AM and then the 10K at 7AM.
> 
> Got warmed up relatively quickly. The course itself was fine. Running right along Lake Michigan was cool but didn't help with the wind. I had to make one pit stop during the race for a bathroom which was fine.
> 
> Post race, they had water, gatorade and chocolate milk! I wish Disney gave chocolate milk. Pretzels, granola bars, and bananas were the food options. Saw a former teacher at the race which was nice. I also got to meet up with @DopeyBadger and @roxymama as well.
> 
> My unofficial finish time... 55:41! Very happy with that.



Will work on a long winded recap tonight I'm sure.  But I followed @DopeyBadger around all morning (literally) and am still floored by our pace.  Finish time was 52:49!!! 

Thank you coach Billy!!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> Will work on a long winded recap tonight I'm sure.  But I followed @DopeyBadger around all morning (literally) and am still floored by our pace.  Finish time was 52:49!!!
> 
> Thank you coach Billy!!!



  <---- Actual photo of roxymama at the finish line!

Proud of you today.  You CRUSHED that sub-1 goal.  Thanks for helping me achieve one of my 102 goals:

20. Pace someone I know to a PR at the 10k distance - @roxymama on 10/15/2017


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Will work on a long winded recap tonight I'm sure.  But I followed @DopeyBadger around all morning (literally) and am still floored by our pace.  Finish time was 52:49!!!
> 
> Thank you coach Billy!!!



You did it!!! Congrats!


----------



## Sailormoon2

rteetz said:


> 55:41! Very happy with that.


As you should be that is fantastic!!! That is a significant improvement 



roxymama said:


> Finish time was 52:49!!!


Uhm..WHAT!!! OMG!! You CRUSHED IT!!! Amazing!!


----------



## Ariel484

Congrats @rteetz @roxymama!! Awesome job!


----------



## JClimacus

Wow! Way to go @rteetz @roxymama  and @DopeyBadger. Absolutely crushing it.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

DopeyBadger said:


> <---- Actual photo of roxymama at the finish line!
> 
> Proud of you today.  You CRUSHED that sub-1 goal.  Thanks for helping me achieve one of my 102 goals:
> 
> 20. Pace someone I know to a PR at the 10k distance - @roxymama on 10/15/2017


Can I volunteer as an attempt at the same goal for the half distance?


----------



## pixarmom

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Can I volunteer as an attempt at the same goal for the half distance?



Me too!


----------



## pixarmom

*MKE Marathon - Half Marathon Race Report

Expo: * I've always thought the merchandise display at this expo is strange - it's like at a concert, where they pin everything up on a wall so you stand there in a crowd looking up at it and if you get to the front, you can ask to see something.  I'd prefer racks so that I can browse and feel the material.  They moved the expo from a nice event center on the same grounds to a stuffy tent.  Boo. 

*Pre-race: * This morning went smoothly and my brother offered us his nearby parking spot, so my husband and @mateojr came along to the start with me.  (Teenagers sleeping at home as usual!)  We looked for the disboard runners near the start, but no luck.    I think we may have been too late!

*The good:*  The half marathon course is great - I really love it.  Huge improvement over last year, and even better than 2 years ago.  The early morning start meant cool weather and lots of quiet.  (That also resulted in fewer spectators than in the past two years at this event - I'm OK with that.)  The first 10 miles were fantastic.  I ran the Lakefront Marathon two weeks ago, but I was feeling recovered and wasn't initially concerned about leg cramps returning - they didn't show up until mile 15 last time, so I thought I would be in the clear.

*The not-so-good: * Wind!  Not bad on the lakefront, but when we got into the city there was a crazy wind that made me feel like I was on a hamster wheel.  At one point, my legs were moving but I seriously was not moving forward.  All kinds of uncomfortable there, as I had to put my head to the side to breathe, wasn't moving forward much and my hair was blowing all over out of my headband and I'm trying to bat it out of my face.  @*DisneyDreamer knows what I'm talking about!  Then right calf gets tight.  I stopped at water stations to stretch it and that helped every time, but it slowed me down.  Also, did I miss mile markers?  It seemed like there were lots of mile markers missing, but maybe I was the one who was missing them!

*Post-race: * Still not finding disboard runners, but two friends who ran the 10K happened to be at the finish line right before the medals when I finished, so it was fun to get instant hugs and congrats - that was a nice surprise!  And then chocolate milk - yay!!!  @mateojr really really loved the kids' area they set up with bouncy house and bounced like crazy for a while until I started to get chilled.  I like how the end of the course was a downhill ramp and then circled around all the post-race festivities - very fun and festive! 

*The result:*  1:58, which is just OK for me.  Last year, I ran this event in 1:52, so kinda crabby about this.  I'd definitely like to run this again, but need to figure out next fall - maybe Chicago marathon lottery, maybe Lakefront marathon, and if this is close to those races I'll be sure to adjust my expectations (just like my husband and @DopeyBadger already told me!)


----------



## DopeyBadger

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Can I volunteer as an attempt at the same goal for the half distance?





pixarmom said:


> Me too!



If I can make it work in the schedule then I'm down for sure!  I think that's goal #19.  Might be able to figure something out for the spring or maybe Last Call.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

@pixarmom Yes, I totally know what you're talking about with that "wind tunnel"! So tough. And I agree about the finishing stretch - that downhill ramp was heaven and allowed me to build some good momentum to cruise into the finish. I really hope they keep the course the same for next year. But either way, I think I'll be back.


----------



## roxymama

I wrote a race recap in my journal if anyone is interested 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ndisney-beyond.3396392/page-171#post-58336110


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How was everyone's weekend? 

ATTQOTD: I had way to much fun on Saturday at the LSU game. It was very hot! I celebrated to much after, and still not at 100%. Getting older is killing me.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How was everyone's weekend?



I flew to Cancun. Can't get much better than that.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> I flew to Cancun. Can't get much better than that.



Well, how can anyone top that?  

The Bears won a meaningless game and my legs didn't fall off at all yesterday after an epic afternoon nap and fritter-eating-fest so I guess that's almost as good 
Oh yeah, and our midwest dismeet and race crushing!   So I'd say it was a pretty good weekend.


----------



## JulieODC

Weekend was great!

Rainy day Saturday - so cleaned, organized, and purged the kids toys! So satisfying!

Sunday we stacked a cord of wood - winter is coming!


----------



## FredtheDuck

rteetz said:


> Update: Official time 55:23


 HUGE PR! Congrats!!!



roxymama said:


> am still floored by our pace. Finish time was 52:49!!!


 Still literally in awe of this. Go you!

ATTQOTD: Busy (for us), but good busy! Kiddo's second gymnastics class, fundraiser for her daycare (county-run facility that serves typically developing and developmentally delayed/disabled kids in a side-by-side classroom environment), mall shopping, pumpkin picking, and an impromptu date night. Not a ton of downtime, but a lot of family time, and so that was great. Next weekend is Boo at the Zoo and then the MCM and 10k (just doing the 10k) and then we have family in town the weekend after that. So, favoring fun instead of downtime, it seems, but that's a good problem to have!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How was everyone's weekend?



Packed for my upcoming F&W trip, 8 nights at the BCVs!!  Raked/blew leaves and watched the Jets get hosed by a terrible replay reversal!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: It was good for the first half of the Auburn-LSU game, but then things went downhill. Congrats to your team @LSUlakes...can you check and see if we left our head coach in Death Valley, please? Because I would not mind him not returning to Auburn at this point. 

On a positive note, I finished my final 16 miler yesterday and am entering the home stretch. Fear and doubt are starting to creep in, so let's hope these next few weeks go by quickly!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: My weekend was ok   Long run on Saturday (tough and lonely, more below) then we went for a 3+ mile walk on our community trail, which in retrospect may not have been the best idea after running 10 miles, but it was a nice day out and our dog had fun, even though she got COVERED in ticks.  We seriously picked about 20 of them off her on the way back and in the parking lot and after we got home, and I just know that we did not get them all.  There is a wave in the spring and another wave in the fall and this year has just been completely terrible because last winter was not cold enough.  Right now they are tiny and practically impossible to find.  *shudder*   I hate ticks.  Then we vegged out and played video games the rest of the day.  On Sunday, we went to breakfast, did our morning errands, then I pretty much vegged out all day long and played video games.  It was cloudy, I should have gone to yoga, but being lazy sounded like more fun. 

My long run was so lonely and hard!  It started out ok... well the run did, I knew when I left the house that it was likely going to overall be a disaster.  I set my alarm for 6:30 (8:00 run) and yet somehow I was still not dressed and just sitting down with my oatmeal to eat at 7:30.  I inhaled the oatmeal and suddenly it was 7:45 and I was still not dressed.  Then as I was getting ready to fly out the door at 7:55, when I unplugged my Jaybird earbuds, they started flashing red and green, which is usually the pairing light sequence.  UGH.  They were fine when I used them on my last long run last Sunday, and I didn't use them all week, and just put them in the charger on Friday night to get them topped off for Saturday.  So, I'm driving to my run, which is thankfully not that far away, even leaving at 7:55, I was only like 2-3 min late, I'm trying to google with Siri voice commands how to get it out of that mode.  I found something that said to do a certain button press to reset it, which I did and it stopped flashing, only to nevermore turn on a light again.  It was supposed to be able to start up and then I could pair them again with my phone, but nothing I did could turn them on.  All weekend long I have been trying various other reset button sequences and everything says that if you do the reset and plug it in and the light turns red (usually that's the charging color) they should be able to come back on eventually, but mine do not.  They are red on plugin, then after a few min turn green (probably because they are fully charged), but then when you unplug them, they just do not turn on.  I think after 3 years they are finally dead-dead.

So, anyway, after that fiasco, my run started out good because my pace buddy, who travels a lot for work and misses runs, was with us... although she was only doing the 70 minute run that the 10K people were doing since she has been off the wagon since foregoing her 10/1 HM.  We have 2 groups of people training, some of us are training for the HM and some are training for the 2-person relay option.  She is on vacation the week of our group race, which is why she had signed up for a 10/1 HM, but is still running with us, so we started out together and chatted for 35 minutes, but then it was time for her to turn around and head back (out and back route), while now I was allll byyyyy myyyyyselllllf.  And no earbuds to listen to my last episode and a half of S-Town and find out how it ends.  I guess I will need to listen to it while I work since now I'm out of long runs to finish it!  Just me and a straight boring traffic-less residential road.  We run this road a lot because of how easy and traffic free it is to do out and back runs but boy is it boring alone and with no distractions.  I managed to make it through 10 miles (ran around in the cemetary on zig zag paths through the roads until hitting 10 miles) in 136.5 minutes.  We were supposed to do 130 but I wanted to get to at least 10 miles.

I don't know how I'm going to get through 3.1 more!  I am run(/walk)ing my long runs pretty darn slow, usually like 13:00-13:30 pace, but honestly I don't feel like I can run the distance much faster than that.  I feel like I am destined to just be slow.  Ok that is dramatic, because I know I have a PR of 2:45:xx which is faster than that, but that was 2 years ago at my makeup race for W&D being cut short and the last 2 years has just been gradually putting on weight and getting slower and just hoping to struggle in < 3:00.  I need to fix some stuff after this race is over!


----------



## KingLlama

*ATTQOTD:* My team didn't play, but my team's rival lost, so it's basically like we won, right?

Also finished a book, "The End of Dieting", about going to a plant-based diet. Still on the fence, but it made for convincing arguments.

And I had a successful training run on Saturday morning in perfect weather.

SIDE NOTE: My area also held the 9th annual "Bourbon Chase" team race this weekend. It's a 200-mile relay race through central Kentucky, specifically highlighting our area's horse farms and bourbon distilleries. Teams consist of 12 runners, and each runner is responsible for three legs, and it lasts a day and a half and winds through a bunch of cool small towns, ending in downtown Lexington. I doubt that I'd ever be a good enough runner to be part of a team, but it's really fun every year to see the teams driving/running around the area.


----------



## ZellyB

Not a great weekend here.  I very difficult 22.5 mile training run in ridiculous heat for October and then my beloved undefeated Chiefs looked like the keystone cops in a depressing loss to Pittsburg.  Sigh.

On the upside, I'm now in taper for our local marathon in a couple of weeks!


----------



## gjramsey

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: can you check and see if we left our head coach in Death Valley, please? Because I would not mind him not returning to Auburn at this point.



It is a sad state of affairs in the SEC where about 8-10 of the teams fans want their head coach replaced.  I think about half of the league will have new ones next season.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:
Good! Long run on Saturday was at the local college. Surprise! They had a huge high school cross country meet. That was nice as is provided entertainment with music, multiple races, etc. to distract me from my running. Breakfast afterwards at my favorite Mexican cafe (hand made corn tortillas and the best fried potatoes ever!)

Sunday was garden cleanup day. Always bittersweet to pull up the remaining marigolds and zinnias to make way for a cover crop of crimson clover. Sad because it's the end of another season, but sweet because you're already preparing for the next season. Then off to the Y for a strength workout.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I did a 12 miler on Sunday, still recovering from the Wineglass Marathon. I felt OK so I hope I'm avoiding the mistake of coming back to quickly.

My eldest son (25) invited my wife and I out to dinner with his girlfriend, the first time he's ever done anything like that. They've been dating for several months and we've gotten a few indications that this time is different than the others. Fortunately it turned out we like her.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How was everyone's weekend?



Nice relaxing weekend.  Hadn't run since Chicago, so met some people to run on Saturday morning.  Ran a comfortable 8 miles on a new route and tested a handful of paces.  Everything felt good.  Ran again last night (windy and cool).  

Spent a lot of the weekend debating on signing up for a marathon on 11/4 in Indy.  That would be 4 weeks between Chicago and Indy.  There's a few entries left.  Just wondering if this is too soon or if this is something I'm trying to force because I was a bit disappointed in how I paced Chicago.  Has anyone "tacked" on a marathon fairly soon after another one with any success?  I'm interested to hear what others have experienced.  Part of me is thinking that I trained plenty hard and would like to see if I could have a better experience in 3 weeks.   But I haven't decided anything yet.


----------



## KSellers88

gjramsey said:


> It is a sad state of affairs in the SEC where about 8-10 of the teams fans want their head coach replaced.  I think about half of the league will have new ones next season.



I wanted ours gone last year, but unfortunately I do not have that kind of influence. HAHA. I am not sure what is going on with the SEC this year, but it is not a good thing at all.


----------



## DopeyBadger

The race weekend was a massive success!  I wrote up a recap here: *Milwaukee Marathon Weekend - 10k: A Coach's Perspective*


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

cburnett11 said:


> Has anyone "tacked" on a marathon fairly soon after another one with any success? I'm interested to hear what others have experienced.



I've done it multiple times. Rocket City December 2015 followed by Museum of Aviation a month later. PRed them both. And MOA was a week after the Disney half.

In 2014, 2015 I did Rocket City, Goofy, Myrtle Beach, Georgia Publix (all marathons) with about a month between each. PRed Myrtle Beach. Qualified for Marathon Maniacs but never joined.

I took it pretty easy between each race, between rest and taper. I will say this: Listen to your body! And if it is saying 'whoa, this is too much!' listen!

Edited to say: I am not recommending this or saying it is a good idea. Only that I have done it and survived.


----------



## LSUlakes

KSellers88 said:


> It was good for the first half of the Auburn-LSU game, but then things went downhill. Congrats to your team @LSUlakes...can you check and see if we left our head coach in Death Valley, please? Because I would not mind him not returning to Auburn at this point.



Its been a wild season so far. We could drop our next game to Ole Miss and then beat Bama and I would not be surprised by either at this point. 4 of the top 10 teams lost to unranked teams this weekend as well. Its been entertaining to watch. This was the one game DW and I picked to go to this year before the season because it was the best choice. I thought we were going to get ran out of the stadium, but was going to just enjoy the day out. Turned out to be one for the books. Always something crazy with AU. It was so HOT in the stadium, we did not get shade until we had only 30 seconds left. 



KingLlama said:


> My area also held the 9th annual "Bourbon Chase" team race this weekend. It's a 200-mile relay race through central Kentucky, specifically highlighting our area's horse farms and bourbon distilleries. Teams consist of 12 runners, and each runner is responsible for three legs, and it lasts a day and a half and winds through a bunch of cool small towns, ending in downtown Lexington. I doubt that I'd ever be a good enough runner to be part of a team, but it's really fun every year to see the teams driving/running around the area.



My buddy ran that race last year with a group from here. Said he enjoyed himself very much!.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Alabama won while Auburn and Tennessee both lost. My boys' marching band won their competition again and look poised to really compete for another state and possibly national championship. 

Amazing weekend!

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> Its been a wild season so far. We could drop our next game to Ole Miss and then beat Bama and I would not be surprised by either at this point. 4 of the top 10 teams lost to unranked teams this weekend as well. Its been entertaining to watch. This was the one game DW and I picked to go to this year before the season because it was the best choice. I thought we were going to get ran out of the stadium, but was going to just enjoy the day out. Turned out to be one for the books. Always something crazy with AU. It was so HOT in the stadium, we did not get shade until we had only 30 seconds left.
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy ran that race last year with a group from here. Said he enjoyed himself very much!.



Honestly, if we could beat Georgia I will be happy with the season, but I do not think that will happen. Also, if we manage to beat Georgia or Alabama then Gus might stay and I do not want that (obviously, HAHA). They kept talking about how hot it was on TV, glad y'all enjoyed yourself!


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How was everyone's weekend?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I had way to much fun on Saturday at the LSU game. It was very hot! I celebrated to much after, and still not at 100%. Getting older is killing me.



I finished my first marathon!!!!  I was feeling very nervous all week, and really worried yesterday morning, but in the end I'm pretty happy with my finish.  Did not get the time I was hoping for, but considering the conditions and the knee pain I finished in, I'm happy with the finish.

I did the Mount Desert Island Marathon which starts in Bar Harbor Maine, and continues through several villages as well as two portions of Acadia National Park, before finishing in Southwest harbor.  The course was beautiful, though the weather yesterday may have dampened its beauty a bit.  It started partly cloudy, but then fog rolled in around 9 AM and somewhere around mile 11 or 12 it started raining, and rained through the finish.  Big thanks to @FFigawi for recommending the course, it was very well managed and had just enough support for me.  I like some time to myself during runs, and this had that.  I'd definitely do it again.  I did run into trouble somewhere around mile 17 or 18 (clearly I'm not good at figuring out what happened when).  The road started to have a strong camber, which was an issue for a few miles.  The course was open to traffic, and we had to stay inside cones; the shoulder was small and very broken up, so there was no real option other than running on the cambered area of the road.  It really messed with my knee/IT band.  I was able to run through it initially, but, when there was a series of hills shortly after, the combination really messed with my IT band.  I could run up the hills, but the downhills I had to walk, as well as some flat portions, other wise it felt like my leg was locking up.  So through mile 21 I looked good for my goal of <5:00, but around mile 22 it became clear I was going to miss it.  My knee was screaming by mile 22, and I had to do a lot more walking.  All in all I'm happy with how it went, and feeling much better than expected today.  

@LSUlakes here's my update:
15 - DVCFan1994 - Mount Desert Island Marathon (Finish / 5:06:39)


----------



## pixarmom

DVCFan1994 said:


> I finished my first marathon!!!!  I was feeling very nervous all week, and really worried yesterday morning, but in the end I'm pretty happy with my finish.  Did not get the time I was hoping for, but considering the conditions and the knee pain I finished in, I'm happy with the finish.
> 
> I did the Mount Desert Island Marathon which starts in Bar Harbor Maine, and continues through several villages as well as two portions of Acadia National Park, before finishing in Southwest harbor.  The course was beautiful, though the weather yesterday may have dampened its beauty a bit.  It started partly cloudy, but then fog rolled in around 9 AM and somewhere around mile 11 or 12 it started raining, and rained through the finish.  Big thanks to @FFigawi for recommending the course, it was very well managed and had just enough support for me.  I like some time to myself during runs, and this had that.  I'd definitely do it again.  I did run into trouble somewhere around mile 17 or 18 (clearly I'm not good at figuring out what happened when).  The road started to have a strong camber, which was an issue for a few miles.  The course was open to traffic, and we had to stay inside cones; the shoulder was small and very broken up, so there was no real option other than running on the cambered area of the road.  It really messed with my knee/IT band.  I was able to run through it initially, but, when there was a series of hills shortly after, the combination really messed with my IT band.  I could run up the hills, but the downhills I had to walk, as well as some flat portions, other wise it felt like my leg was locking up.  So through mile 21 I looked good for my goal of <5:00, but around mile 22 it became clear I was going to miss it.  My knee was screaming by mile 22, and I had to do a lot more walking.  All in all I'm happy with how it went, and feeling much better than expected today.
> 
> @LSUlakes here's my update:
> 15 - DVCFan1994 - Mount Desert Island Marathon (Finish / 5:06:39)



Congratulations!!!!  And I'm so excited to read your report!  Just yesterday after the MKE Half Marathon, I checked FB, saw a post about the Mount Desert Island Marathon and said to my husband, "There is a marathon in Bar Harbor today!"  He suggested I run it someday, and I'm strongly considering that.  We were just there in August with the kids and loved Bar Harbor and Acadia - so much fun, so beautiful. 

I know how you feel about time and leg pain. I was disappointed with my physical issues and resulting time when I ran two weeks ago (3rd full marathon) but I'm still happy about the finish and the finish through adversity!   And at least for me, on the marathon distance, a finish is always a victory in itself!


----------



## BikeFan

cburnett11 said:


> Nice relaxing weekend.  Hadn't run since Chicago, so met some people to run on Saturday morning.  Ran a comfortable 8 miles on a new route and tested a handful of paces.  Everything felt good.  Ran again last night (windy and cool).
> 
> Spent a lot of the weekend debating on signing up for a marathon on 11/4 in Indy.  That would be 4 weeks between Chicago and Indy.  There's a few entries left.  Just wondering if this is too soon or if this is something I'm trying to force because I was a bit disappointed in how I paced Chicago.  Has anyone "tacked" on a marathon fairly soon after another one with any success?  I'm interested to hear what others have experienced.  Part of me is thinking that I trained plenty hard and would like to see if I could have a better experience in 3 weeks.   But I haven't decided anything yet.



I'd say the answer to that question is highly individual, depending on your personal recovery rate, training volume, and other factors.  If you feel fine, I'd say go for it!  Of course, my judgment may be suspect, since I also ran Chicago and am running MCM this weekend and Richmond three weeks after that!  As others have said, listen to your body, and if you're feeling like you've recovered, give it a try.  You can always slow down during Indy if you start feeling tired or sore.  I remember reading an article a few years back about the runner who held the marathon world record for blind athletes, and he ran two sub-2:35 fulls one week apart, so obviously some people recover quite quickly and can handle that sort of thing physically.  If you feel like you've recovered, give it a go.  Good luck!



DVCFan1994 said:


> I finished my first marathon!!!!  I was feeling very nervous all week, and really worried yesterday morning, but in the end I'm pretty happy with my finish.  Did not get the time I was hoping for, but considering the conditions and the knee pain I finished in, I'm happy with the finish.



Congratulations!


----------



## roxymama

DVCFan1994 said:


> I finished my first marathon!!!!  I was feeling very nervous all week, and really worried yesterday morning, but in the end I'm pretty happy with my finish.  Did not get the time I was hoping for, but considering the conditions and the knee pain I finished in, I'm happy with the finish.
> 
> I did the Mount Desert Island Marathon which starts in Bar Harbor Maine, and continues through several villages as well as two portions of Acadia National Park, before finishing in Southwest harbor.  The course was beautiful, though the weather yesterday may have dampened its beauty a bit.  It started partly cloudy, but then fog rolled in around 9 AM and somewhere around mile 11 or 12 it started raining, and rained through the finish.  Big thanks to @FFigawi for recommending the course, it was very well managed and had just enough support for me.  I like some time to myself during runs, and this had that.  I'd definitely do it again.  I did run into trouble somewhere around mile 17 or 18 (clearly I'm not good at figuring out what happened when).  The road started to have a strong camber, which was an issue for a few miles.  The course was open to traffic, and we had to stay inside cones; the shoulder was small and very broken up, so there was no real option other than running on the cambered area of the road.  It really messed with my knee/IT band.  I was able to run through it initially, but, when there was a series of hills shortly after, the combination really messed with my IT band.  I could run up the hills, but the downhills I had to walk, as well as some flat portions, other wise it felt like my leg was locking up.  So through mile 21 I looked good for my goal of <5:00, but around mile 22 it became clear I was going to miss it.  My knee was screaming by mile 22, and I had to do a lot more walking.  All in all I'm happy with how it went, and feeling much better than expected today.
> 
> @LSUlakes here's my update:
> 15 - DVCFan1994 - Mount Desert Island Marathon (Finish / 5:06:39)



Congratulations!!!  That's an awesome accomplishment


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I took an extended weekend and celebrated my birthday at Disney. I also successfully avoided all of my students that were also there. Made it home in time to watch the Browns get destroyed as usual.


----------



## ZellyB

DVCFan1994 said:


> I finished my first marathon!!!!  I was feeling very nervous all week, and really worried yesterday morning, but in the end I'm pretty happy with my finish.  Did not get the time I was hoping for, but considering the conditions and the knee pain I finished in, I'm happy with the finish.
> 
> I did the Mount Desert Island Marathon which starts in Bar Harbor Maine, and continues through several villages as well as two portions of Acadia National Park, before finishing in Southwest harbor.  The course was beautiful, though the weather yesterday may have dampened its beauty a bit.  It started partly cloudy, but then fog rolled in around 9 AM and somewhere around mile 11 or 12 it started raining, and rained through the finish.  Big thanks to @FFigawi for recommending the course, it was very well managed and had just enough support for me.  I like some time to myself during runs, and this had that.  I'd definitely do it again.  I did run into trouble somewhere around mile 17 or 18 (clearly I'm not good at figuring out what happened when).  The road started to have a strong camber, which was an issue for a few miles.  The course was open to traffic, and we had to stay inside cones; the shoulder was small and very broken up, so there was no real option other than running on the cambered area of the road.  It really messed with my knee/IT band.  I was able to run through it initially, but, when there was a series of hills shortly after, the combination really messed with my IT band.  I could run up the hills, but the downhills I had to walk, as well as some flat portions, other wise it felt like my leg was locking up.  So through mile 21 I looked good for my goal of <5:00, but around mile 22 it became clear I was going to miss it.  My knee was screaming by mile 22, and I had to do a lot more walking.  All in all I'm happy with how it went, and feeling much better than expected today.
> 
> @LSUlakes here's my update:
> 15 - DVCFan1994 - Mount Desert Island Marathon (Finish / 5:06:39)



Congratulations on completing your first marathon!!


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD I only had half a weekend and most was in a plane. Flew out of MCO Saturday afternoon to SFO, then a flight to NZ at 8:30pm Sat night. Thanks to the international date line we landed 5:30am Monday morning. Sunday 15th never happened for us. And to top it off one of our bags wasn’t on the plane...


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: My plan was to run 14 on Sunday.  My youngest son had a soccer game on Sat only 10 minutes from the expo of the Denver Rock n Roll Half, so on a whim I decided to drop in and see if they still had open slots. It turns out they did.  First time I've ever registered for a half on a whim.  It was a bit chilly at the start (around 32 degrees), but made for a nice morning when the sun came up.  I really wish they hadn't dropped the full marathon from this race, I really like running around the Denver neighborhoods and parks in the fall.


----------



## JeffW

DopeyBadger said:


> That particular post (link) regarding the cadence lock was just a screen shot from the Garmin Connect online module.  I do most of my data analysis using excel and just recently started using Stravistix for another new set of data (Fitness/Fatigue/Form).
> 
> I don't analyze Heart Rate Variability (HRV) data because I use an optical HR Garmin 235 watch (which doesn't support HRV data).  I prefer the wrist based over the chest strap which would then provide HRV data.



I have a 920xt, and I'm getting a bit tired of the chest strap.  I've been toying with the Rhythm+ vs the Zoom HRV for an arm heart rate monitor.  DC Rainmaker hasn't reviewed the Zoom HRV, but other sites seem to like it.  It is about $60 more than the Rhythm+ so I'm trying to figure out if it is worth it or not to track HRV.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How was everyone's weekend?


Ran a 10Kish (course was short) but good. Except for the packers game we shall not talk about.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  Had fun volunteering at the start of the US Half portion of the Freep Marathon.  The weather was warm and windy, but the thunderstorms that would have canceled the race did not materialize, so that was good.  Did gear check, which was fun, although the number of people who stuffed large bags inside the clear plastic bags was surprisingly large.  But the FBI guy there said it was okay, and as long as Boz, the 7 yr old German Shepherd sniffed them clear, they were good to go.  Gave one guy my Clif bar since he accidentally checked his pre-race gel (better than nothing) and helped another guy decide which juggling balls to race with.  Also managed to catch friends at the finish of the Int'l half, which was nice.  But that wicked wind of the west made me glad I wasn't racing.  The last 6 miles or so of that race are on Belle Isle and by the river, so no buffer.

Skipped my Sunday run (other than running around at the race) and ran a few extra today.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Had an 8 mile LR on Saturday which I managed to hit my LR pace for every mile (that never happens!), so that was good. Up all night with my Chihuahua who has congestive heart failure. We got his meds adjusted so last night was good but Sunday I was toast! Did nothing all day, even forgot to watch football! But my 49ers lost their 5th straight by 3 points or less so I guess I didn't miss much. At least my fantasy team kicked butt lol.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How was everyone's weekend?


Mine was fairly uneventful which is just fine with me. Dug my suitcase and carry on bag out for Wine and Dine weekend which is always fun as it is just one step closer to some runDis fun! I did get 5 miles done yesterday morning (with negative splits, yay) with a mile cooldown walk. The weather was nice and crisp and just how I like it! My niece surprised us at our family dinner yesterday, she goes to TCU in Texas and we are in MN and she was sneaky and came home for the long weekend they had for school. My mom was extremely happy, as was I! Overall, can't complain!


----------



## michigandergirl

Congrats to everyone that raced this weekend!

*Detroit race recap:* 

*The good:* This race was supposed to be my third full marathon, but due to my shin injury, I made a smart decision and switched to the half. I'm very happy to report I had no shin pain! It felt a little tight in the first mile or two, but after that it felt good and still feels good today too. I ran at a nice, easy pace, just over long run pace. Official time - 2:26:43

This is a unique race in that you run into Canada and back, so everyone has to carry their passport with them in case they get pulled aside by border patrol. You go into Canada over the Ambassador bridge (monster of a hill that was like a mile long) and then go back to the USA through the Windsor tunnel. Great crowd support throughout too.

*The bad:* It was chaotic trying to get into our corral before the start and there didn't seem to be enough potties. I think the potties were so spread out over a 10 block radius, that you had to just wait in massive lines or you would have wasted too much time walking to find ones with shorter lines. The streets were so crowded with runners & spectators, we couldn't get to our corral, which was J, so we had to just squeeze into corral H and jump in when the crowd moved toward the start line. It all worked out, but it was a bit stressful in that 30 minutes before the start.

I also didn't care for running in the tunnel. I'm claustrophobic and with the course being as crowded as it was and the weather so warm, there was no air in there, and I tried my best to not think about being under a river on top of all of that, it is a miracle I didn't have a panic attack! I'm pretty sure that was my fastest mile!

*The ugly:* The weather!  Where has October weather been?? It was 71 degrees at the start at 7:00am with Florida-like humidity. Fortunately the storms they were predicting stayed away, but we had 30-40mph wind gusts as the cold front was coming through, making it feel like you were in a wind tunnel. I was so glad I didn't have to run a full in those conditions!

Overall it is a well organized race and I would do it again. My friends that ran the full enjoyed the course too (just not the weather).


----------



## jennamfeo

*ATTQOD: *My weekend was non-stop an exhausting. I had to photograph two weddings, one Saturday and one Sunday. The Saturday one was with one of my best friends helping me so that was fun, but we were slightly hungover and tired. We had a few wedding day fiascos at the beginning: the bride's dress fell while we were trying to get a picture of it but we caught it before it hit the ground. The bottom of the dress was all Tulle and the top was all rhinestones, so it got caught on there though and we had to carefully get it apart, which we did. Then I was taking pictures of the rings and I had them precariously on a log and my friend said "watch out that they don't fall in the creavis of that log" *cue the engagement ring falling into said creavis*.  I got it out unscathed! Haha. The rest of the wedding was pretty good, luckily. But we got out late and grabbed food and I had to be up at my next wedding by 9am. Needless to say, I am exhausting at my 9-5 job this morning. It was a good weekend though. I just can't wait for wedding season to be over.

Also, congrats to everyone on their races this weekend!!!


----------



## michigandergirl

jmasgat said:


> ATTQOTD:  Had fun volunteering at the start of the US Half portion of the Freep Marathon.  The weather was warm and windy, but the thunderstorms that would have canceled the race did not materialize, so that was good.  Did gear check, which was fun, although the number of people who stuffed large bags inside the clear plastic bags was surprisingly large.  But the FBI guy there said it was okay, and as long as Boz, the 7 yr old German Shepherd sniffed them clear, they were good to go.  Gave one guy my Clif bar since he accidentally checked his pre-race gel (better than nothing) and helped another guy decide which juggling balls to race with.  Also managed to catch friends at the finish of the Int'l half, which was nice.  But that wicked wind of the west made me glad I wasn't racing.  The last 6 miles or so of that race are on Belle Isle and by the river, so no buffer.
> 
> Skipped my Sunday run (other than running around at the race) and ran a few extra today.



Thanks for volunteering! That wind was so crazy, especially coming in to the finish line, I though I would never get there, like someone was playing a cruel joke on me!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTWOTD: I was a farm wife this weekend- my DH farms part-time with his family (not his day job, really the exact opposite!) and it's harvest! A fun, busy, tiring, wonderful time of year! I rode in the combine for a while, made homemade chicken & noodles and bread (yum) and packed lunches. 
On Sunday, I did get in my last long run (10 miles) before my HM in 2 weeks. It sucked. My foot hurts. My time is going to suck. (boo.hoo.hoo.)


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Everything was good except for my long run! NC State won and we took our kids to the state fair and survived without spending a ton of money!

I have to brag on my oldest. He fell off the monkey bars and fractured his elbow two weeks ago. This past Friday was his schools big fundraiser for the year. He was really looking forward to beating the number of laps he could run from last year but I told him that was going to be tough because he needed to walk. I should have known something was up when he told me I could just cheer him on instead of walking with him.  The little stinker walked maybe 50ft, looked around, then started running. I was mad at him for not listening but by the time he made it one lap around, I knew he was fine and would stop if he was hurting. He ended up running 13 laps (just over 2 miles) without stopping! He was really proud of himself and so was I!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Happy for everyone's success this past weekend.

Hershey Half Report:  I prepared and went to bed with the plan to run.  Around 2am, I woke up, and started to think of the pros and cons of running.  Around 2:15, I'd made my decision, and turned off the 4am alarm.  I chose to DNS the race, and am ok with the decision.  Looking back at the past 2-3 weeks, my longest run was 5 miles, and I know what that did to my leg.  I could've bailed at the relay exchange and taken the bus back to the stadium.  Friday was 2 miles that felt perfect, as I said before, but then I had some twinges during cool down and later in the day.  Extrapolating what 13.1 miles could mean, I decided that it was not the best for me to run (I'd given up on racing it a while ago, though it was my fall goal race).  My leg feels fine, and I know that I finished Sunday closer to 100% than when I started.  Had it been Dark Side yesterday, I would've tried it. 

The future:  DW and I have talked extensively since yesterday about Dark Side.  Her plan is the half; mine is the challenge.  I guess I'm a little gun-shy about registering us with both of us coming off injuries.  For now, I'm continuing to swim more, and I might join DW at Pilates once in a while going forward.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  Been trying to catch up!  First, congrats to everyone that raced last weekend!  I love reading the race reports.  I had a really good weekend.  Two relaxed runs, one on the roads and one in the rain and mud of a local trail.  Got to watch my older daughter’s volleyball team play in a tournament on Saturday.  Got home in time to watch my Spartans hold of Minnesota.  Then on Sunday I had to quietly celebrate the Saints win over the Lions.  Nothing like being in a room of opposing fans when your defense gets a pick six and you quickly realize you are the only one in the room celebrating!  But the Saints have a winning record!  Great weekend!


----------



## FredtheDuck

DVCFan1994 said:


> I finished my first marathon!!!! I was feeling very nervous all week, and really worried yesterday morning, but in the end I'm pretty happy with my finish. Did not get the time I was hoping for, but considering the conditions and the knee pain I finished in, I'm happy with the finish.



Congratulations! Great job working through the irritation from the camber, and I'm super impressed with your time!



rteetz said:


> Except for the packers game we shall not talk about.



Uuuugh. I know. (Packers fan here, too.)



michigandergirl said:


> *The good:* This race was supposed to be my third full marathon, but due to my shin injury, I made a smart decision and switched to the half. I'm very happy to report I had no shin pain!



So great to see that the shin was feeling good! Congrats!



baxter24 said:


> I have to brag on my oldest. He fell off the monkey bars and fractured his elbow two weeks ago. This past Friday was his schools big fundraiser for the year. He was really looking forward to beating the number of laps he could run from last year but I told him that was going to be tough because he needed to walk. I should have known something was up when he told me I could just cheer him on instead of walking with him. The little stinker walked maybe 50ft, looked around, then started running. I was mad at him for not listening but by the time he made it one lap around, I knew he was fine and would stop if he was hurting. He ended up running 13 laps (just over 2 miles) without stopping! He was really proud of himself and so was I!



I remember you were worried about how that injury would impact his spirits. Glad to see he felt well enough to give it a go, though -- looks like he did great!


----------



## JulieODC

DVCFan1994 said:


> I finished my first marathon!!!!  I was feeling very nervous all week, and really worried yesterday morning, but in the end I'm pretty happy with my finish.  Did not get the time I was hoping for, but considering the conditions and the knee pain I finished in, I'm happy with the finish.
> 
> I did the Mount Desert Island Marathon which starts in Bar Harbor Maine, and continues through several villages as well as two portions of Acadia National Park, before finishing in Southwest harbor.  The course was beautiful, though the weather yesterday may have dampened its beauty a bit.  It started partly cloudy, but then fog rolled in around 9 AM and somewhere around mile 11 or 12 it started raining, and rained through the finish.  Big thanks to @FFigawi for recommending the course, it was very well managed and had just enough support for me.  I like some time to myself during runs, and this had that.  I'd definitely do it again.  I did run into trouble somewhere around mile 17 or 18 (clearly I'm not good at figuring out what happened when).  The road started to have a strong camber, which was an issue for a few miles.  The course was open to traffic, and we had to stay inside cones; the shoulder was small and very broken up, so there was no real option other than running on the cambered area of the road.  It really messed with my knee/IT band.  I was able to run through it initially, but, when there was a series of hills shortly after, the combination really messed with my IT band.  I could run up the hills, but the downhills I had to walk, as well as some flat portions, other wise it felt like my leg was locking up.  So through mile 21 I looked good for my goal of <5:00, but around mile 22 it became clear I was going to miss it.  My knee was screaming by mile 22, and I had to do a lot more walking.  All in all I'm happy with how it went, and feeling much better than expected today.
> 
> @LSUlakes here's my update:
> 15 - DVCFan1994 - Mount Desert Island Marathon (Finish / 5:06:39)



Congratulations!!! I bet that was a beautiful course, but sorry about the camber and your knee.


----------



## JClimacus

DVCFan1994 said:


> I finished my first marathon!!!!  I was feeling very nervous all week, and really worried yesterday morning, but in the end I'm pretty happy with my finish.  Did not get the time I was hoping for, but considering the conditions and the knee pain I finished in, I'm happy with the finish.
> 
> I did the Mount Desert Island Marathon which starts in Bar Harbor Maine, and continues through several villages as well as two portions of Acadia National Park, before finishing in Southwest harbor.  The course was beautiful, though the weather yesterday may have dampened its beauty a bit.  It started partly cloudy, but then fog rolled in around 9 AM and somewhere around mile 11 or 12 it started raining, and rained through the finish.  Big thanks to @FFigawi for recommending the course, it was very well managed and had just enough support for me.  I like some time to myself during runs, and this had that.  I'd definitely do it again.  I did run into trouble somewhere around mile 17 or 18 (clearly I'm not good at figuring out what happened when).  The road started to have a strong camber, which was an issue for a few miles.  The course was open to traffic, and we had to stay inside cones; the shoulder was small and very broken up, so there was no real option other than running on the cambered area of the road.  It really messed with my knee/IT band.  I was able to run through it initially, but, when there was a series of hills shortly after, the combination really messed with my IT band.  I could run up the hills, but the downhills I had to walk, as well as some flat portions, other wise it felt like my leg was locking up.  So through mile 21 I looked good for my goal of <5:00, but around mile 22 it became clear I was going to miss it.  My knee was screaming by mile 22, and I had to do a lot more walking.  All in all I'm happy with how it went, and feeling much better than expected today.
> 
> @LSUlakes here's my update:
> 15 - DVCFan1994 - Mount Desert Island Marathon (Finish / 5:06:39)



Congratulations on completing your first marathon! Your take on the course (strong camber on the road, small and broken shoulder, coned off roads forcing you on either the shoulder or the camber) sounds like some of the reviews I've read of the race and made me skeptical of running it. I've had a history of knee trouble (not lately, thankfully) and I'm careful about running on anything that might trouble them.


----------



## Miranda

Outside of major huge road races, I guess I just assumed that keeping the roads open and running in the shoulder with or without cones was standard procedure for all races.   I think every race I've run > 5K has had open roads where you run in the shoulder.  Only a couple of the ones that I've done even had any cones!  Most of the time it's on you to stay in the shoulder.


----------



## cadek

Race Report (a week late)

Green Monster 50K 8:26:42 (10/8/2017)
Over 7800 feet of elevation gain (per race description)

It was a nice trail race with some epic climbs. Unfortunately I wasn't feeling well and was not able to do as well as I should have. By mile 2, during the first climb, I was ready to quit. I never want to quit a race. It's not like I was going to stop right there, but I just told myself I didn't want to be doing this. I felt off. Earlier in the week I got a minor dog bite while running. I went to the doctor for a tetanus shot, and they put me on antibiotics. I'm not sure if those things had any influence on how I felt. It was like I was there, but not really there. I had GI issues, and blame the antibiotics. It felt and sounded like a big ball was bouncing around in my stomach. I told myself I didn't even want to do the 25K.  Then we were eventually rewarded with downhill running, and somehow I forgot all about quitting! 32 miles is just a long way to go when you feel like crap. It was so frustrating to know my legs could go, but my stomach wouldn't let me. I am so thankful for my running friend sticking with me. It really helps distract from the suck, and helps pass the time/miles. Compared to the last 50K I did, I'm happy with my time, especially given how I felt. This race wasn't as technical, but had a bit more elevation gain. I was disappointed that for all the climbing we did, we didn't really have many views from the top. There were a lot of people from my running club at this race, so that made it fun. I have a feeling I'll be back. Something about epic climbs... I will say that while I didn't feel my best, it was a nice boost to hear from another runner that we were really strong on the climbs and he couldn't keep up with us. He would usually catch us on the downhill, but he said he didn't have anymore downhills in him. I'm usually good at the down, but not that day, with that stomach. I'm hoping the overall experience made me mentally stronger for future races. I think I'll try to appreciate the races where I actually feel good and try to push harder.

ATTQOTD:
I had no motivation to run this weekend. Thank goodness (again) for my running friends. We made plans to meet Saturday morning for a 16 mile trail run. I find that while I may not feel like doing it, I don't question it if I made plans. I just go do it. That evening we went to my sister's for a campfire with family and friends. Sunday we did a 20 mile road bike ride. It was a good weekend!


----------



## StarGirl11

Man tapering is making me especially cranky this time around. I'm usually okay but this time I am complaining about everything and getting set off by little things. Today I got set off by a weather forecaster saying we should finish MCM quickly to beat the heat. Like I have an option in running a 6 hours marathon. I've busted my butt just to run a sub 6 after losing pace to pneumonia and surgery. 5-5:30 might finally be in the cards next year but that doesn't help the current predicament.


----------



## apdebord

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How was everyone's weekend?



Not too bad. Friday night I taught a Pure Barre class called “Bring on the Men” where our clients got to have a date night with their spouses. It was a lot of fun and included drinks and pizza after class with everyone. Our neighborhood attempted to have a yard sale Saturday morning, but it was rainy, hot and humid so I think we only had 3 people come through   We just hung out the rest of the day and watched the Oklahoma-Texas game. I’m an OU fan, DH is a Texas fan so it’s always a fun day. Slept in on Sunday, went for a 3 mile jog around the neighborhood, taught more Pure Barre classes and meal prepped for the week. DH normally doesn’t have weekends off so it was great to have him home!


----------



## FredtheDuck

StarGirl11 said:


> Today I got set off by a weather forecaster saying we should finish MCM quickly to beat the heat



I've seen a couple of posts from you today worried about the weather. Are you seeing something I'm not seeing (genuinely curious - I'm doing the 10k)? I'm seeing a feels-like of 56 at 8:00 and a feels-like peek of 74 at 3:00 PM, partly cloudy the whole day. Now you've got me worried!


----------



## StarGirl11

AOTD: Weekend was fairly good. The stirrupless work my trainer had me do left me sore and made running interesting. I'm still sore from Fridays lesson actually. I get why we do it but man is recovery rough after some of these lessons. And I might cancel my lessons out of spite if they try to do no stirrups November on me. Yeah no I am not spending a week recovering from a 45 minute lesson.

Highlight of my week so far was spotting this Broad Winged Hawk on the way home from class:

 

It was a coincidence I snapped the photo when he was looking in my direction.


----------



## StarGirl11

FredtheDuck said:


> I've seen a couple of posts from you today worried about the weather. Are you seeing something I'm not seeing (genuinely curious - I'm doing the 10k)? I'm seeing a feels-like of 56 at 8:00 and a feels-like peek of 74 at 3:00 PM, partly cloudy the whole day. Now you've got me worried!



The most recent forecast I've seen is a high of 77. You'll be okay since you'll be off the course long before the hottest part. But the race starts at 8. So a 6 hour marathon puts me finishing around 2. And there is an impact on the pace from the heat. The slower you go the worse the impact. A 13:45 pace can jump to a full minute slower in 70 degree heat. I've seen a few different forecasts range so I'm not sure what to trust at this point.


----------



## pixarmom

cadek said:


> I'm hoping the overall experience made me mentally stronger for future races. I think I'll try to appreciate the races where I actually feel good and try to push harder.



Really enjoyed your report and love this perspective - good take-away advice!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How was everyone's weekend?



Not too shabby. On Saturday morning, I went to three open houses here in the Lower Garden District, and then we biked around to breweries and bars here in NOLA. And then Sunday, I drank about a million beers and got to watch my Saints win live. Practically perfect all the way around!


----------



## StarGirl11

Follow up on my post about the Pace Band. It arrived today. I chose expedited shipping at check out because I wasn't sure how long it would take to make the band and regular shipping takes 3-5 days. Turn around was quick they sent it out mere hours after I placed the order. So on that front I'm impressed so far. I'll report back on Sunday on how wearing it went regardless of what the weather ends up being. Looks like it snaps around your wrist but I'll find out shortly how it works.

Attached a photo so you can see what it looks like:


----------



## Baloo in MI

cadek said:


> Race Report (a week late)
> 
> Green Monster 50K 8:26:42 (10/8/2017)
> Over 7800 feet of elevation gain (per race description)
> 
> It was a nice trail race with some epic climbs. Unfortunately I wasn't feeling well and was not able to do as well as I should have. By mile 2, during the first climb, I was ready to quit. I never want to quit a race. It's not like I was going to stop right there, but I just told myself I didn't want to be doing this. I felt off. Earlier in the week I got a minor dog bite while running. I went to the doctor for a tetanus shot, and they put me on antibiotics. I'm not sure if those things had any influence on how I felt. It was like I was there, but not really there. I had GI issues, and blame the antibiotics. It felt and sounded like a big ball was bouncing around in my stomach. I told myself I didn't even want to do the 25K.  Then we were eventually rewarded with downhill running, and somehow I forgot all about quitting! 32 miles is just a long way to go when you feel like crap. It was so frustrating to know my legs could go, but my stomach wouldn't let me. I am so thankful for my running friend sticking with me. It really helps distract from the suck, and helps pass the time/miles. Compared to the last 50K I did, I'm happy with my time, especially given how I felt. This race wasn't as technical, but had a bit more elevation gain. I was disappointed that for all the climbing we did, we didn't really have many views from the top. There were a lot of people from my running club at this race, so that made it fun. I have a feeling I'll be back. Something about epic climbs... I will say that while I didn't feel my best, it was a nice boost to hear from another runner that we were really strong on the climbs and he couldn't keep up with us. He would usually catch us on the downhill, but he said he didn't have anymore downhills in him. I'm usually good at the down, but not that day, with that stomach. I'm hoping the overall experience made me mentally stronger for future races. I think I'll try to appreciate the races where I actually feel good and try to push harder.
> 
> ATTQOTD:
> I had no motivation to run this weekend. Thank goodness (again) for my running friends. We made plans to meet Saturday morning for a 16 mile trail run. I find that while I may not feel like doing it, I don't question it if I made plans. I just go do it. That evening we went to my sister's for a campfire with family and friends. Sunday we did a 20 mile road bike ride. It was a good weekend!




7800 feet gain over a 50K, wow!!!!!  Sorry your stomach was not cooperative, but way to push through!  Sounds like an epic race; congratulations!


----------



## jennamfeo

StarGirl11 said:


> Follow up on my post about the Pace Band. It arrived today. I chose expedited shipping at check out because I wasn't sure how long it would take to make the band and regular shipping takes 3-5 days. Turn around was quick they sent it out mere hours after I placed the order. So on that front I'm impressed so far. I'll report back on Sunday on how wearing it went regardless of what the weather ends up being. Looks like it snaps around your wrist but I'll find out shortly how it works.
> 
> Attached a photo so you can see what it looks like:
> 
> View attachment 277468



You Marathon Runners are amazing. That Pace Band alone looks so intimidating. I'll just stick to my Half's and 10k's....


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: JavaScript-y. I missed two days of school last week so i had to squeeze all that into Sunday. If i never see the redux library again, I'll be a very happy camper. (Yes, I know this makes no sense to most of you ... welcome to my life)
Plus, the Yankees need to learn how to win when they're not facing elimination.
But in good news ... I managed to make it through the wall I got at mile 5 of my long run. It was a 7 mile run and I felt pretty good for about 6.5 miles of it. Not bad at all.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

StarGirl11 said:


> Follow up on my post about the Pace Band. It arrived today. I chose expedited shipping at check out because I wasn't sure how long it would take to make the band and regular shipping takes 3-5 days. Turn around was quick they sent it out mere hours after I placed the order. So on that front I'm impressed so far. I'll report back on Sunday on how wearing it went regardless of what the weather ends up being. Looks like it snaps around your wrist but I'll find out shortly how it works.



Another option is pace tattoos: https://www.proudrunner.com/ Although they do not customize them per course.

I make my own cheat sheet now with just a few key way-points rather than every mile, but have used the Pace Tats in the past. They are easy to read and last for a marathon, but they won't make you run the darn pace!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: Flew to the Bay Area for a quick girls weekend with my in-laws.  We had a lot of fun.  Luckily the fires were far enough away that we could still run without too much air quality problems.  The stories coming out of Santa Rosa and other places are hearbreaking!

A huge congratulations to all who raced this weekend!! You guys are amazing!


----------



## roxymama

@michigandergirl congrats on your half!!!!!  That tunnel does sound both cool and terrifying at the same time!


----------



## opusone

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How was everyone's weekend?



There were lots of “almosts” this weekend: Texas almost beat OU; the weather for the Milwaukee half marathon was almost good; my family almost came with me to cheer me on; I almost hit my revised goal.  Hmpf.

Based on the above, I would usually say it was almost a good weekend; however, meeting up with fellow Midwest DISers and eating that giant apple fritter that @DopeyBadger gave me after the race made it a pretty AWESOME weekend!

@LSUlakes: please add my half marathon time of 1:45:26 to page 1.  Thanks!


----------



## WatchMeFly

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How was everyone's weekend?



ATTQOTD: A good, lazy couple of days after a busy couple of weeks! 

I got in some strength training and a 2 mile run, and spent a lot of time thinking about how to get back into distance running. After having the surgery for my torn ACL I completed 5 months of PT and was finally able to start running in August.  When I started running every stride felt awkward, I wasn't engaging my muscles correctly, and my knee hurt after 10 steps. I slowly built up, and was so happy to feel great after finishing a 5K last weekend. I'm torn on what to do next- my inner runner misses longer runs and wants to continue building distance, but I still have a long ways to go in building the muscles in my left leg. I don't know if I'll build enough quad/hamstring strength from primarily running, so I think it might be better to stay at shorter distances so I can devote multiple workouts a week to strength training without overdoing it. I'm also leaning towards going to a personal trainer because I miss the guidance of physical therapy, but I definitely don't miss the payments. Any advice from anyone with experience rehabbing a similar injury is very welcome! Sorry for the long post, I didn't realize how much I had to say until I started typing.


----------



## Miranda

SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD: JavaScript-y. I missed two days of school last week so i had to squeeze all that into Sunday. If i never see the redux library again, I'll be a very happy camper. (Yes, I know this makes no sense to most of you ... welcome to my life)


I feel you.   I am not in school but I am a software developer and am learning React/Redux etc right now to create a kiosk app for our main software product.


----------



## Miranda

So tonight I was running along, minding my own business.  I was "alone" but not really alone, 3 people from my running group were maybe a minute or so behind me.  I had just finished flying down a hill thinking "wheee, I'm moving pretty fast tonight", when a car with those really bright LED headlights came towards me.  They were blinding and I was having trouble seeing.  I held up my hands in front of my face to try and shade my eyes, and the person was not really giving me much space, so I stepped off further off the shoulder still blinded.  And promptly caught my left foot on a loose chunk of asphalt and faceplanted falling onto my right side.

As I was going down, 3 things went through my mind, in this order (#priorities):
1. Oh no, my SparkleSkirt!
2. Oh no, my phone! (which was in the right leg pocket of my SS and I was about to fall on that side)
3. Oh no, my body!

Thankfully, I am not too much worse for the wear.  My ankle was really sore once I picked myself up off the ground, but I kinda walked it off and finished my run ok. We were about halfway through a 3.65 mile route.  It's a little stiff and sore right now but I think it will be fine.  I have some skinned palms and skinned/bruised outside of my right knee.  My SparkleSkirt seems to be ok, as does my phone.   After coming home, some random things are really sore, like I think my right hand took the brunt of the fall.  That palm was skinned more than the other one and my thumb is really sore like it got jammed and bruised in that meaty part of your palm below the thumb, and my elbow and shoulder are also a little sore.

The most impressive part?  I managed to pause my Garmin on my way down.  After I got up and dusted myself off and assessed what hurt, and decided to start walking the sting off, I realized oh no my pace is going to be messed up!  But I looked down and my watched was paused.  I *probably* managed to pause it when I fell down onto my hands by my wrist bending back and hitting the button, but pausing it when I stop moving is such an automatic habit that I'm not entirely sure I didn't do it on purpose while falling.


----------



## FFigawi

Glad you're ok, @Miranda


----------



## Keels

Holy crap, @Miranda!! I'm glad you're OK!!


----------



## SarahDisney

Glad to hear you're okay, @Miranda.  
(Also - good job pausing the Garmin!)


----------



## Miranda

In other out of the ordinary happenings during my run, a lady that passed me going in the opposite direction probably about 10 min after my fall turned around and drove back ahead of me to pull over and stop and get out of the car and wait for me to reach her so she could ask me where I got my vest.  She was like "my daughter runs in Boston and she needs one of those!"  

So, if anyone is on the fence about getting a Tracer360 vest, they are really visible and at least I can be confident that if this random lady saw me in the dark and thought I was visible enough to turn around and ask me where I got my vest, then I don't think that the issue with the other car was my fault that they didn't see me and scootch over a little.   I wear my Tracer360 on the setting that cycles through all the rainbow colors along with the addon reflective shoulder straps that they sell for Ragnar-type races.  I like that the shoulder straps give it some more reflectivity, and I like how they give the vest a little more structure at the shoulders.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Yikes!  Glad that ended OK @Miranda It's scary to think how easily they can end up differently sometimes!


----------



## sourire

Congratulations to everyone who raced this weekend!! Trying to catch up over here. I worked Friday night and Sunday, so spent most of Saturday resting and doing laundry, but I got my long run in (and ate a very large breakfast afterward), so that was wonderful!! Loved reading everyone's recaps from the weekend!



DVCFan1994 said:


> I finished my first marathon!!!!


Congratulations on completing your first marathon!!!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

QOTD:

My weekend was good!  Saturday was our last full day on our Italy trip.  Sunday was a 23 hour day of travel - leaving the hotel at Rome at 5:30AM and getting home in Naples at 10PM!  I would highly recommend Tauck as a touring company!


----------



## cadek

Sorry about your fall @Miranda  I'm glad it wasn't worse! It's so hard to see with those headlights in your eyes! I had a similar fall trying to get over for a car, didn't see the little ditch right before a driveway and I landed on the driveway with bloody knees. I hope you feel ok to run again. The vest sounds great!


----------



## KingLlama

Glad you're okay, @Miranda. Your story raises a question that I've had for a while now...I'm still a relatively new runner, and when I run by myself, I stick to the sidewalk in my neighborhood. Is there a downside to that? I'm familiar enough with the "terrain" of the sidewalk, and I just feel better about sticking to it rather than being out in the street/road.

When I run with someone, I run in the street. And eventually I'll venture out farther than my own neighborhood, and will probably run on the street then, too. But for now, I'm most comfortable with my sidewalk routine.


----------



## JulieODC

KingLlama said:


> Glad you're okay, @Miranda. Your story raises a question that I've had for a while now...I'm still a relatively new runner, and when I run by myself, I stick to the sidewalk in my neighborhood. Is there a downside to that? I'm familiar enough with the "terrain" of the sidewalk, and I just feel better about sticking to it rather than being out in the street/road.
> 
> When I run with someone, I run in the street. And eventually I'll venture out farther than my own neighborhood, and will probably run on the street then, too. But for now, I'm most comfortable with my sidewalk routine.



Funny you ask this - because I always run on sidewalks if they are in my route, even in quiet neighborhoods - even though they are more likely to have bumps and trip hazards.

Yesterday I turned an ankle (it hurt at the time, but seems fine now - PHEW!) - but it happened on the flat street.


----------



## Miranda

KingLlama said:


> Glad you're okay, @Miranda. Your story raises a question that I've had for a while now...I'm still a relatively new runner, and when I run by myself, I stick to the sidewalk in my neighborhood. Is there a downside to that? I'm familiar enough with the "terrain" of the sidewalk, and I just feel better about sticking to it rather than being out in the street/road.
> 
> When I run with someone, I run in the street. And eventually I'll venture out farther than my own neighborhood, and will probably run on the street then, too. But for now, I'm most comfortable with my sidewalk routine.


We usually run on the sidewalks when they are there, although not all the roads we run on have a sidewalk.  Although sometimes if the shoulder is wide, I will run in the road anyways when it is a time of the day/year when we're running while it's still light out.  I like the feel of the asphalt better than concrete, and there's no down and up at every driveway we cross.  In this particular case last night, this happened on a street with no sidewalk.

And sometimes it's just safer to be in the road even if it's dark.   The sidewalks sometimes get very icy and cannot be safely run on and it might be a time of year when we're not wearing Yak Trax because the condition of the whole route does not call for them.


----------



## ZellyB

@Miranda glad you are okay!!  And thank goodness your SparkleSkirt and watch are okay too.  

@KingLlama I personally avoid running on the sidewalk unless it's a busy street that isn't safe.  Sidewalks have all sorts of trip hazards in my experience and they are often concrete where the road is asphalt.  Asphalt is a little easier on the joints for running as well, so that's another reason I prefer it over sidewalks, but I will definitely choose sidewalks over roads that are busy and/or narrow and dangerous.


----------



## roxymama

@Miranda OUCH!  I'm so glad you are ok and hope your minor injuries heal up super quickly!



KingLlama said:


> Glad you're okay, @Miranda. Your story raises a question that I've had for a while now...I'm still a relatively new runner, and when I run by myself, I stick to the sidewalk in my neighborhood. Is there a downside to that? I'm familiar enough with the "terrain" of the sidewalk, and I just feel better about sticking to it rather than being out in the street/road.
> 
> When I run with someone, I run in the street. And eventually I'll venture out farther than my own neighborhood, and will probably run on the street then, too. But for now, I'm most comfortable with my sidewalk routine.



Within my little subdivision type area I have zero fear of running on the street.  And there isn't much camber at all.  So that's what I do.  When I use the majorly traveled, heavy traffic roads around my area I always stay on the sidewalk.  The drivers are too insane and they definitely cut around each other all the time.  So I do a mix of both and never felt like one was worse than the other. 
I do prefer to do any speedy runs on the roads right by my house because there are less weird sidewalk cracks/buckles, less human traffic to get around and I kind of have the distances a bit auto-memorized in my brain.


----------



## camaker

KingLlama said:


> Glad you're okay, @Miranda. Your story raises a question that I've had for a while now...I'm still a relatively new runner, and when I run by myself, I stick to the sidewalk in my neighborhood. Is there a downside to that? I'm familiar enough with the "terrain" of the sidewalk, and I just feel better about sticking to it rather than being out in the street/road.
> 
> When I run with someone, I run in the street. And eventually I'll venture out farther than my own neighborhood, and will probably run on the street then, too. But for now, I'm most comfortable with my sidewalk routine.



I run on sidewalks whenever possible, to the point that I plan my routes to stick to roads that have sidewalks available.  I'll take the trade off of the slightly harder and potentially irregular surface for dramatically lowering my likelihood of being hit by a car.  Dangers of running on road shoulders are not limited to cars, either.  I sometimes run along the roadways at work and during one lunch run I came across a copperhead in the grass right next to the road.  If there had been an oncoming car, I would have been focused on it, moved into the grass for "safety" and stepped right onto the copperhead.  Not the only snake I've seen in a situation like that, either.


----------



## Miranda

ZellyB said:


> Sidewalks have all sorts of trip hazards in my experience


This is a big sidewalk issue around here right now (NH).  Sidewalks are covered in ankle rolling hazards:  acorns, crab apples, and lots of falling leaves and pine needles to cover them up and make them even more dangerous.


----------



## Anisum

KingLlama said:


> Glad you're okay, @Miranda. Your story raises a question that I've had for a while now...I'm still a relatively new runner, and when I run by myself, I stick to the sidewalk in my neighborhood. Is there a downside to that? I'm familiar enough with the "terrain" of the sidewalk, and I just feel better about sticking to it rather than being out in the street/road.
> 
> When I run with someone, I run in the street. And eventually I'll venture out farther than my own neighborhood, and will probably run on the street then, too. But for now, I'm most comfortable with my sidewalk routine.


I usually use sidewalks for two reasons, there's less of a slant on most sidewalks than there is on streets and it's generally safer cars wise, especially in busy areas. There are exceptions, for example we have some sidewalks that become hazardous when wet and I'll go into the street to avoid them.


----------



## Miranda

camaker said:


> I run on sidewalks whenever possible, to the point that I plan my routes to stick to roads that have sidewalks available.  I'll take the trade off of the slightly harder and potentially irregular surface for dramatically lowering my likelihood of being hit by a car.  Dangers of running on road shoulders are not limited to cars, either.  I sometimes run along the roadways at work and during one lunch run I came across a copperhead in the grass right next to the road.  If there had been an oncoming car, I would have been focused on it, moved into the grass for "safety" and stepped right onto the copperhead.  Not the only snake I've seen in a situation like that, either.




I guess it's really location dependent!  Poisonous snakes don't even make my list of things to worry about on a run!  I don't think we have any of those up here.  But we do have bears and moose?  Mooses?  Meese?


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How was everyone's weekend?


Great, because I felt well enough to get back to running!
Back to Back 6 milers! Turns out my LR pace, as designated by @DopeyBadger is my "default" pace, everytime I looked at my watch I was spot on!!


----------



## Jules76126

@apdebord - have to say I loved Barre classes, just wish the barre studio around here wasn't so expensive. 

I had a very busy weekend. I work at a college so we had our fall open house on Saturday. My job is about 50 minutes from where I live so it made for a very early start. The open house went off without a hitch and hopefully it results in some applicants to the school. I then ran some errands and didn't get home until 7:00 PM. Then on Sunday we had a 8:00AM vet appointment for our kitten, had some more errands to run (we are a 1 car family so my husband was stuck at home on Saturday) and by the time we got home, I was exhausted. Spend the rest of the day watching football on the couch. Patriots won so that was a plus (but they look terrible) and was in bed by 9:15 PM.

I have started to get into a routine at the gym and I am really enjoying it. Up to running about 20 minutes on the treadmill and hope to increase to 30 by the end of the month. I need to get back to running outside. I am really hoping to run a race this spring, but am hesitating. I suffer from IBS and stress and nerves make it worse. I am worried that I would have a horrible race due to that and constantly be stopping for bathroom breaks. I am hoping to build my confidence over the winter and pick a local spring race to try out.


----------



## roxymama

roxyhubby learned about this at work today.  It's kind of insane but pretty cool.
An ultra marathon where runners followed a truck playing all 60+ episodes of Game of Thrones!

http://www.adweek.com/brand-marketi...hon-while-watching-every-episode-of-the-show/


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> roxyhubby learned about this at work today.  It's kind of insane but pretty cool.
> An ultra marathon where runners followed a truck playing all 60+ episodes of Game of Thrones!
> 
> http://www.adweek.com/brand-marketi...hon-while-watching-every-episode-of-the-show/



OK, that's just insane...and also sort of awesome!


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> roxyhubby learned about this at work today.  It's kind of insane but pretty cool.
> An ultra marathon where runners followed a truck playing all 60+ episodes of Game of Thrones!
> 
> http://www.adweek.com/brand-marketi...hon-while-watching-every-episode-of-the-show/



I would need a better show than GoT.....


----------



## michigandergirl

Miranda said:


> So tonight I was running along, minding my own business.  I was "alone" but not really alone, 3 people from my running group were maybe a minute or so behind me.  I had just finished flying down a hill thinking "wheee, I'm moving pretty fast tonight", when a car with those really bright LED headlights came towards me.  They were blinding and I was having trouble seeing.  I held up my hands in front of my face to try and shade my eyes, and the person was not really giving me much space, so I stepped off further off the shoulder still blinded.  And promptly caught my left foot on a loose chunk of asphalt and faceplanted falling onto my right side.
> 
> As I was going down, 3 things went through my mind, in this order (#priorities):
> 1. Oh no, my SparkleSkirt!
> 2. Oh no, my phone! (which was in the right leg pocket of my SS and I was about to fall on that side)
> 3. Oh no, my body!
> 
> Thankfully, I am not too much worse for the wear.  My ankle was really sore once I picked myself up off the ground, but I kinda walked it off and finished my run ok. We were about halfway through a 3.65 mile route.  It's a little stiff and sore right now but I think it will be fine.  I have some skinned palms and skinned/bruised outside of my right knee.  My SparkleSkirt seems to be ok, as does my phone.   After coming home, some random things are really sore, like I think my right hand took the brunt of the fall.  That palm was skinned more than the other one and my thumb is really sore like it got jammed and bruised in that meaty part of your palm below the thumb, and my elbow and shoulder are also a little sore.
> 
> The most impressive part?  I managed to pause my Garmin on my way down.  After I got up and dusted myself off and assessed what hurt, and decided to start walking the sting off, I realized oh no my pace is going to be messed up!  But I looked down and my watched was paused.  I *probably* managed to pause it when I fell down onto my hands by my wrist bending back and hitting the button, but pausing it when I stop moving is such an automatic habit that I'm not entirely sure I didn't do it on purpose while falling.



Oh man, I feel your pain. I did the same thing back in August on my birthday of all days, skinned palms & knee. I was back running two days later, but those scabs hung on for awhile. I'm super impressed you paused the Garmin!!


----------



## Dis5150

@Miranda I'm glad you are ok! I run in the state park so there is less traffic but no sidewalks. On a run a few weeks ago I kept waiting for the oncoming truck to see me and move over (no oncoming traffic for him) and he never did. I dove off the road at the last second and luckily didn't hurt anything. I don't think he ever saw me. People are scary! When I am driving and pass a runner I always pass them on the other side of the road, even if it means I have to slow down and wait for cars coming at me to go by. Some people are just clueless on they just  don't care.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@Miranda, glad you're ok.

I run in a rural area where sidewalks aren't an option and yellow lines are merely a suggestion. I estimate I have to bail out onto the shoulder once for every 2 miles of running. And yes, I have to watch out for copperheads and rattlesnakes.

I had to bail today due to a 20-something driver that's a runner!


----------



## cavepig

Miranda said:


> So tonight I was running along, minding my own business.  I was "alone" but not really alone, 3 people from my running group were maybe a minute or so behind me.  I had just finished flying down a hill thinking "wheee, I'm moving pretty fast tonight", when a car with those really bright LED headlights came towards me.  They were blinding and I was having trouble seeing.  I held up my hands in front of my face to try and shade my eyes, and the person was not really giving me much space, so I stepped off further off the shoulder still blinded.  And promptly caught my left foot on a loose chunk of asphalt and faceplanted falling onto my right side.
> 
> As I was going down, 3 things went through my mind, in this order (#priorities):
> 1. Oh no, my SparkleSkirt!
> 2. Oh no, my phone! (which was in the right leg pocket of my SS and I was about to fall on that side)
> 3. Oh no, my body!
> 
> Thankfully, I am not too much worse for the wear.  My ankle was really sore once I picked myself up off the ground, but I kinda walked it off and finished my run ok. We were about halfway through a 3.65 mile route.  It's a little stiff and sore right now but I think it will be fine.  I have some skinned palms and skinned/bruised outside of my right knee.  My SparkleSkirt seems to be ok, as does my phone.   After coming home, some random things are really sore, like I think my right hand took the brunt of the fall.  That palm was skinned more than the other one and my thumb is really sore like it got jammed and bruised in that meaty part of your palm below the thumb, and my elbow and shoulder are also a little sore.
> 
> The most impressive part?  I managed to pause my Garmin on my way down.  After I got up and dusted myself off and assessed what hurt, and decided to start walking the sting off, I realized oh no my pace is going to be messed up!  But I looked down and my watched was paused.  I *probably* managed to pause it when I fell down onto my hands by my wrist bending back and hitting the button, but pausing it when I stop moving is such an automatic habit that I'm not entirely sure I didn't do it on purpose while falling.


Oh no, I hope you are okay, sounds so painful.  I still have pain in my arms & hand from spraining them on my fall 2 months ago, so when I read someone else falling I feel so bad for you.  Here's to hopefully just temporary soreness & you'll be all good fast!...but kiddos for stopping that watch whether on purpose or not!  Healing pixie dust your way!!


----------



## cburnett11

cburnett11 said:


> Spent a lot of the weekend debating on signing up for a marathon on 11/4 in Indy.



@LSUlakes please add the Indianapolis Monumental Marathon for me on 11/4.  No goal.  thanks!


----------



## jennamfeo

@Miranda So glad you are okay!! Falling while running is the worst.

I actually fell during the 2016 Disneyland 10k, which sucked so bad but turned into a fun story to tell. It's always so dark in the mornings during those runs, and the DL runs tend to start in the behind the scenes areas, lots of cones and what-not. So as I am dipping, dodging, diving, ducking, and dodging through all the slow people and walkers, I am gaining some good speed. I love me a 10k and was hoping to PR it. Right before the first mile marker, I am running on the sidewalk (haha to the conversations above talking about that!) and out of no where trip on something, still don't know what, and ate it. My body went: hands, knees, and then with SO MUCH force my temple hit the ground. A) I was SO GLAD that I didn't have my glasses on. For some reason I decided not to wear them. B) I carry my phone when I run and hit it on the ground. My phone screen broke AND my Apple Watch screen cracked. Womp, wompppp. So all of a sudden I am on the ground and the people around me stop and help me up and ask me if I was okay. I was, I guess, but I was embarrassed and wanted to get away from everyone who witnessed that. So I got up and took off. I did end up PR-ing my 10k, even with the fall. I get to the medic tent with blood running down my legs and they were like "WHY DIDN'T YOU STOP???" Uh it was mile 1 and I wanted to PR, duh! I might have had a minor concussion because I hit my head so hard. I actually ended up with a black eye. I still have the scars on my knees from the fall, too. Haha. 

 

So this year during my Tinkerbell 10k, I wore a Buzz Lightyear shirt that said "I'm not clumsy, I'm falling with style!" Har har har. Luckily I didn't fall that race. LOL.


----------



## keahgirl8

Miranda said:


> So tonight I was running along, minding my own business.  I was "alone" but not really alone, 3 people from my running group were maybe a minute or so behind me.  I had just finished flying down a hill thinking "wheee, I'm moving pretty fast tonight", when a car with those really bright LED headlights came towards me.  They were blinding and I was having trouble seeing.  I held up my hands in front of my face to try and shade my eyes, and the person was not really giving me much space, so I stepped off further off the shoulder still blinded.  And promptly caught my left foot on a loose chunk of asphalt and faceplanted falling onto my right side.
> 
> As I was going down, 3 things went through my mind, in this order (#priorities):
> 1. Oh no, my SparkleSkirt!
> 2. Oh no, my phone! (which was in the right leg pocket of my SS and I was about to fall on that side)
> 3. Oh no, my body!
> 
> Thankfully, I am not too much worse for the wear.  My ankle was really sore once I picked myself up off the ground, but I kinda walked it off and finished my run ok. We were about halfway through a 3.65 mile route.  It's a little stiff and sore right now but I think it will be fine.  I have some skinned palms and skinned/bruised outside of my right knee.  My SparkleSkirt seems to be ok, as does my phone.   After coming home, some random things are really sore, like I think my right hand took the brunt of the fall.  That palm was skinned more than the other one and my thumb is really sore like it got jammed and bruised in that meaty part of your palm below the thumb, and my elbow and shoulder are also a little sore.
> 
> The most impressive part?  I managed to pause my Garmin on my way down.  After I got up and dusted myself off and assessed what hurt, and decided to start walking the sting off, I realized oh no my pace is going to be messed up!  But I looked down and my watched was paused.  I *probably* managed to pause it when I fell down onto my hands by my wrist bending back and hitting the button, but pausing it when I stop moving is such an automatic habit that I'm not entirely sure I didn't do it on purpose while falling.



I'm so sorry!  I'm glad you're okay.  I usually worry about how what has happened to my body will impact my running.  My first thought is "Oh no!  What if I can't run?!"


----------



## pixarmom

@LSUlakes, could you please add to the race list?  @mateojr and I are running the Pumpkin Run 5K on October 29.  Yesterday was the last day of his cross country season, and my last day of coaching for the season, so we found an upcoming race to cheer us up!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

roxymama said:


> roxyhubby learned about this at work today.  It's kind of insane but pretty cool.
> An ultra marathon where runners followed a truck playing all 60+ episodes of Game of Thrones!
> 
> http://www.adweek.com/brand-marketi...hon-while-watching-every-episode-of-the-show/


Awesome! I know that they broke it down into 6 stages - maybe next year will be 7 stages, if they do it again. According to an article that I read, they averaged about 12 minute miles.


----------



## Baloo in MI

If given the choice, I will always pick the sidewalk, especially at night.  Most people are good attentive drivers, but it only takes one who decides to look at the dash display, fall asleep, send a text etc.  Too many times while lit up with a reflective vest, headlamp and running opposite of traffic I have felt the whosh of wind from a car way too close.  Of course you can solve all that and get in a trail run instead!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@jennamfeo that is actually a very "pretty" black eye


----------



## jennamfeo

Sailormoon2 said:


> @jennamfeo that is actually a very "pretty" black eye



Haha, I would like to thank that Snapchat filter. Also, I was able to make a pretty convincing purple smoky eye on my opposite eye. LOL.


----------



## LSUlakes

roxymama said:


> roxyhubby learned about this at work today.  It's kind of insane but pretty cool.
> An ultra marathon where runners followed a truck playing all 60+ episodes of Game of Thrones!
> 
> http://www.adweek.com/brand-marketi...hon-while-watching-every-episode-of-the-show/



I have not watched a single episode of this show.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is something that concerns you if you run trails that you would not encounter on a road run? 

ATTQOTD: I do not run trails very often at all, but cypress knees seem to come out of know where and can trip you up. If there is one, there are usually others and falling on top of one of them would be really bad.

Sorry I missed yesterdays QOTD. I had a late start and played in a golf tournament. Weather was amazing for a round yesterday, and for only playing a handful of times each year i had good day playing.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks running a race: (Looks like a opportunity for another DIS meet up!

20 - @camaker  - Tuan Run 200 (NG / N/A)
21 - @BikeFan  - Baltimore Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
21 - @FFigawi  - Bike Around the Bay (NG / N/A)
21 - @whaler8  - Super Hero Halloween Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
22 - @tigger536  - Atlanta 10 Miler (1:35:00 / N/A)
22 - @Disney at Heart - Atlanta 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
22 - @LSUfan4444  - Ironman NOLA 70.3 (NG / N/A)
22 - @Chasing Dopey - Marine Corps Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
22 - @ebradley23  - Marine Corps Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
22 - @BikeFan  - Marine Corps Marathon (NG / N/A)
22 - @tigger536  - Marine Corps Marathon (NG / N/A)
22 - @FredtheDuck  - Marine Corps 10k (1:15:00 / N/A)
22 - @CherieFran  - Marine Corps 10k (NG / N/A)
22 - @cadek  - Call of the Wilds 25k (NG / N/A)

If you need to revise a goal or make a edit, just let me know. If anyone wants to add a race to the list for this weekend, let me know and I will happily add it. Best of luck to everyone this weekend and safe travels!!


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> I have not watched a single episode of this show.



It's just your average family-friendly, wholesome, comedy where everyone has a happy ending 
Also dragons.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that concerns you if you run trails that you would not encounter on a road run?



ATTQOTD: I have only done one "trail run" (it was actually a farm run but nothing was paved) and it was a giant mud fest after a crazy rainstorm.  I literally ran a full mile holding my shoes because my shoes kept getting stuck.  So I guess my answer is MUD!
(also I have a huge fear of snakes, but the idea of trail running still intrigues me)


----------



## KingLlama

"You take the good,
You take the bad,
You kill them all and there you have
Game of Thrones, Game of Thrones..."


----------



## JulieODC

My fear about trail runs is wild animals! We had some bear sightings, fisher cats, etc reported in our area of MA - as well as near a rail trail I often use in NH.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Qotd: originally - my chronic left ankle issue made me nervous for the trail runs - now that I’ve had the surgery I may be more inclined to try


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Roots and other tripping hazards. I had ankle surgery a couple of years ago and worry about re-injuring it tripping over something on a trail.


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> It's just your average family-friendly, wholesome, comedy where everyone has a happy ending
> Also dragons.



I think you're confusing Game of Thrones with The Walking Dead (except for the dragons).


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD: Besides roots, I really don't like water.  Some cases in the Houston area, you can have trail races that look like the below.  Some parts of that race, the water was hip deep!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that concerns you if you run trails that you would not encounter on a road run?


Tripping and tics. Bleh to both. 




roxymama said:


> It's just your average family-friendly, wholesome, comedy where everyone has a happy ending
> Also dragons.



#FakeNews


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that concerns you if you run trails that you would not encounter on a road run?



Varying terrain. From soft sand to dirt to packed gravel, you need to be much more aware of the running surface and your striding on trails than when on roads.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I love trail running and try to do it at least once or twice a week. Holes in the ground concern me a little but mostly it's the deer. We have an overpopulation if deer and they are not at all afraid of people. During mating season and in the spring when the fawns are born they get super territorial. We have had a lot of people attacked by deer around here.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: Rattlesnakes.  I know on my mountain bike I can hop them or aim my tire at their head (sorry, not a pretty picture, but self preservation and all that). When running I'm always worried I'm going to startle one and not react fast enough.


----------



## cadek

ATTQOTD: I love trail running and do all my long runs on the trails. Coming across someone dangerous in the middle of no where is something I _should _ worry about, but don't. Rocks and roots are tripping hazards, but as long as I watch the ground I'm usually fine. I find the ground is much kinder to my body than pounding the road. During hunting season I do find myself wondering if a bullet that misses a bird or animal may find me instead.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that concerns you if you run trails that you would not encounter on a road run?


Love the trails and have passed that love on to my 8 year old who now wants nothing to do with running on the road.  The only thing I ever worry about is Coyotes...they freak me out even though I've never seen one.  Remember the first time getting caught on the trail without a light when daylight disappeared and every squirrel or chipmunk was obviously a coyote chasing after me


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that concerns you if you run trails that you would not encounter on a road run?


Uneven paths? Debris on the trail? Not really sure, I’ve never done a trail run before.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that concerns you if you run trails that you would not encounter on a road run?


Tree roots and steep hills that have nowhere to grip when running up.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Roots, snakes, wild animals, ticks, uneven ground... Yeah, trail running not happening for me.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Tripping and landing flat on my face.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: +1 for rattlesnakes. And coral snakes. Also, venomous spiders. Coyotes. Alligators. Aaaah, Florida. I run very urban "trails" that are groomed and well-traveled, but I'm not comfortable hitting some of our more secluded trails because of those dangers. To be fair, I've seen coyotes and alligators in my very urban neighborhood, so it's not like I'm avoiding them - but at least 100 people would hear me scream if I were to be attacked lol!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Tripping hazards or rolling an ankle. I think I would really like trail running, but in the last two years it seems I'm always training for something big and don't want to just take up trail running and risk injury. There are tons of neat trail races in my area that I would like to try someday.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I was literally just thinking about asking about trailing running today on the forum because I have never done it. We had been talking about the Vacation Races and I feel like from what I have read they can be mostly trail. I have never ran trail, so would that be something you would train for? I would guess yes. When I lived in Vegas there was a trail running group that would run on Wednesday nights and then meet at the bar I worked at for beer. I wish I could have joined them. In the deserts of Arizona, I would say the rocky terrain and snakes would be my biggest fear.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I've never done a trail run because I'm scared of them.    I'm afraid of tripping or slipping or getting muddy or any number of things.  I'm a clumsy individual and think I would end up killing myself on a trail run.


----------



## LSUlakes

Anyone have experience with having frequent headaches? Since Sunday I have had at least 2 headaches a day. At first I thought maybe is was dehydration, but by this point I should be back to normal, and my weight confirms I am where I should be... I also wonder if it has to do with the nice cool weather we now have since Sunday afternoon. The headache is not in the front of my head like a sinus headache would normally be, but instead the back left quadrant. Any suggestions from anyone? Looking at making a Dr. appointment to see whats going on as I have dealt with headaches a lot over the years, but this time they are different. 
So far today I was woken up at 3 AM with one, and the second was around 9:45 AM. Which is about how long ibuprofen last for me, so around 5 could be the next one.... Will post later if so.


----------



## FredtheDuck

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone have experience with having frequent headaches? Since Sunday I have had at least 2 headaches a day. At first I thought maybe is was dehydration, but by this point I should be back to normal, and my weight confirms I am where I should be... I also wonder if it has to do with the nice cool weather we now have since Sunday afternoon. The headache is not in the front of my head like a sinus headache would normally be, but instead the back left quadrant. Any suggestions from anyone? Looking at making a Dr. appointment to see whats going on as I have dealt with headaches a lot over the years, but this time they are different.
> So far today I was woken up at 3 AM with one, and the second was around 9:45 AM. Which is about how long ibuprofen last for me, so around 5 could be the next one.... Will post later if so.



First, I think it's wise to go to the doctor, so I would start there, and soon-no reason to be uncomfortable that often!

FWIW, I have a pinched nerve in my neck that causes frequent headaches. When it is particularly acute, I'll take Advil.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I like the idea of trail running (and I did a 10K trail run that was super hard but rewarding) My biggest "stumbling blocks" (Lol) are:
1) tripping and hurting myself on the rocky, uneven ground
2) wild animals (rattlesnakes, poisonous spiders, and bobcats have all been spotted in my area)
3) training solo without the comfort of knowing there are many passerbys or cars around

If I can figure out how to set my mind at ease for these problems, I'd be all over trail running!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone have experience with having frequent headaches? Since Sunday I have had at least 2 headaches a day. At first I thought maybe is was dehydration, but by this point I should be back to normal, and my weight confirms I am where I should be... I also wonder if it has to do with the nice cool weather we now have since Sunday afternoon. The headache is not in the front of my head like a sinus headache would normally be, but instead the back left quadrant. Any suggestions from anyone? Looking at making a Dr. appointment to see whats going on as I have dealt with headaches a lot over the years, but this time they are different.
> So far today I was woken up at 3 AM with one, and the second was around 9:45 AM. Which is about how long ibuprofen last for me, so around 5 could be the next one.... Will post later if so.


Oh man, that sucks!  I would suggest seeing a Dr. too.  I hope you find relief soon!


----------



## JulieODC

JulieODC said:


> My fear about trail runs is wild animals! We had some bear sightings, fisher cats, etc reported in our area of MA - as well as near a rail trail I often use in NH.



You guys! I totally jinxed myself today and came across a coyote on my lunchtime run! It was 100yards away from the road near a pond - was fixated on something in the water, so I turned and ran away.


----------



## LSUlakes

JulieODC said:


> You guys! I totally jinxed myself today and came across a coyote on my lunchtime run! It was 100yards away from the road near a pond - was fixated on something in the water, so I turned and ran away.


 You forgot to knock on wood after your comments...


----------



## Ariel484

Disneyland races on hiatus starting in 2018: https://www.rundisney.com/blog/articles/run-disney/


----------



## JeffW

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: I was literally just thinking about asking about trailing running today on the forum because I have never done it. We had been talking about the Vacation Races and I feel like from what I have read they can be mostly trail. I have never ran trail, so would that be something you would train for? I would guess yes. When I lived in Vegas there was a trail running group that would run on Wednesday nights and then meet at the bar I worked at for beer. I wish I could have joined them. In the deserts of Arizona, I would say the rocky terrain and snakes would be my biggest fear.



You definitely want to do some trail training before taking on a trail run, but you don't have to do all of your runs on a trail.  But getting used to the constant fluctuations in the trail surface is not something I would leave until the day of the race (Nothing new on race day!)


----------



## JeffW

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone have experience with having frequent headaches? Since Sunday I have had at least 2 headaches a day. At first I thought maybe is was dehydration, but by this point I should be back to normal, and my weight confirms I am where I should be... I also wonder if it has to do with the nice cool weather we now have since Sunday afternoon. The headache is not in the front of my head like a sinus headache would normally be, but instead the back left quadrant. Any suggestions from anyone? Looking at making a Dr. appointment to see whats going on as I have dealt with headaches a lot over the years, but this time they are different.
> So far today I was woken up at 3 AM with one, and the second was around 9:45 AM. Which is about how long ibuprofen last for me, so around 5 could be the next one.... Will post later if so.



If I'm not sick, I have two sources of headaches.  Dehydration (actually tends to be electrolyte imbalance not lack of water) and neck alignment.  For the latter, a trip to my chiropractor usually has the headache gone within a half hour.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone have experience with having frequent headaches? Since Sunday I have had at least 2 headaches a day. At first I thought maybe is was dehydration, but by this point I should be back to normal, and my weight confirms I am where I should be... I also wonder if it has to do with the nice cool weather we now have since Sunday afternoon. The headache is not in the front of my head like a sinus headache would normally be, but instead the back left quadrant. Any suggestions from anyone? Looking at making a Dr. appointment to see whats going on as I have dealt with headaches a lot over the years, but this time they are different.
> So far today I was woken up at 3 AM with one, and the second was around 9:45 AM. Which is about how long ibuprofen last for me, so around 5 could be the next one.... Will post later if so.



I always get bad headaches this time of year and can usually attribute it to the changing seasons/position of the sun and allergies. Hopefully it goes away soon!


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> ATTQOTD:  I've never done a trail run because I'm scared of them.    I'm afraid of tripping or slipping or getting muddy or any number of things.  I'm a clumsy individual and think I would end up killing myself on a trail run.



Don't worry, learning to clip in and out of pedals, and zip in and out of wet suits, will make your trail running seem graceful by comparison.


----------



## Dis5150

Ariel484 said:


> Disneyland races on hiatus starting in 2018: https://www.rundisney.com/blog/articles/run-disney/



Disboards needs an unlike button.


----------



## Ariel484

Dis5150 said:


> Disboards needs an unlike button.


Like how Facebook has the different emotions? 

For me it would be an eyeroll, which is not an emotion.  I'm not surprised by this - I think most knew it was coming - but I'm not impressed with how runDisney handled it.


----------



## Dis5150

Ariel484 said:


> Like how Facebook has the different emotions?
> 
> For me it would be an eyeroll, which is not an emotion.  I'm not surprised by this - I think most knew it was coming - but I'm not impressed with how runDisney handled it.



Yes, exactly. We were planning on Avengers next year to get our coast to coast since we are doing Dopey. Sigh. But I will still go to Disneyland because I haven't been there since their 50th anniversary! I also think they handled it poorly.


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> Don't worry, learning to clip in and out of pedals, and zip in and out of wet suits, will make your trail running seem graceful by comparison.



You underestimate my ability to be clumsy in multiple environments!


----------



## Ariel484

Dis5150 said:


> Yes, exactly. We were planning on Avengers next year to get our coast to coast since we are doing Dopey. Sigh. But I will still go to Disneyland because I haven't been there since their 50th anniversary! I also think they handled it poorly.


Oh you should 100% go to Disneyland.


----------



## Kathymford

Ariel484 said:


> Disneyland races on hiatus starting in 2018: https://www.rundisney.com/blog/articles/run-disney/



Super bummed by this, but not all that surprised. Glad I got my C2C last year, but wanted to still do Kessel ... oh well. Might impulse run Super Heroes weekend even though I would be SUPER under-trained ...


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone have experience with having frequent headaches? Since Sunday I have had at least 2 headaches a day. At first I thought maybe is was dehydration, but by this point I should be back to normal, and my weight confirms I am where I should be... I also wonder if it has to do with the nice cool weather we now have since Sunday afternoon. The headache is not in the front of my head like a sinus headache would normally be, but instead the back left quadrant. Any suggestions from anyone? Looking at making a Dr. appointment to see whats going on as I have dealt with headaches a lot over the years, but this time they are different.
> So far today I was woken up at 3 AM with one, and the second was around 9:45 AM. Which is about how long ibuprofen last for me, so around 5 could be the next one.... Will post later if so.


Back of head is usually tension for me - ibuprofen never does much for them. Warm compresses on my neck, a muscle relaxant, massage seem to work best. However, I get migraines and sometimes they feel like they present more to the back or front than the customary side - it's worth trying Coke or Pepsi in conjunction with ibuprofen to see if that works (the caffeine constricts blood vessels, which alleviates some of the pressure associated with migraines.) Theoretically, any caffeine should do, but Pepsi is the only form that's worked for me, for reasons unknown. Feel better!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@LSUlakes sounds like a tension headache-I would see a masseuse or chiropractor. My neck is locked up that is exactly where I get headaches.



Ariel484 said:


> Disneyland races on hiatus starting in 2018: https://www.rundisney.com/blog/articles/run-disney/


Thanks for posting. I was completely expecting this though-given the lack of race information.


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks running a race: (Looks like a opportunity for another DIS meet up!
> 
> 22 - @Chasing Dopey - Marine Corps Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
> 22 - @ebradley23  - Marine Corps Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
> 22 - @BikeFan  - Marine Corps Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @tigger536  - Marine Corps Marathon (NG / N/A)



I could do 4:00 at MCM - pace group, anyone?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I love trail running because the surface gives, which is so helpful with my aging body. I run about 60% of my annual mileage on trails, and that would be higher if not for impassable trails due to snow. I have 2 grievances tied to trail running, both resultant from the trail surface conditions:

* The uneven surface can lead to all sorts of misstep injuries, even if you are very aware. A rock or hole can sit under a small pile of leaves, for example. This time of the year, the leaves are everywhere, so you can't just go around them.
* The uneven surface also forces you to "bounce" more, which impacts your running form, speed and conditioning. I find that if I don't throw in a street run once/week, my form starts to really slip and my conditioning falls off. One good 5-10 mile street run at tempo pace fixes that, but the same tempo pace run on a trail simply doesn't produce the same results.


----------



## StarGirl11

Trying to find a race to sub for Disneyland Half since that's now cancelled. Not much in Southern California (originally wanted to stick there to celebrate birthday at Disneyland) and to be honest if it's not Disney I can't imagine running in the Labor Day weekend heat in SoCal. I put up with it because of Disney.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Just catching up after several days.

ATTQOTD a couple of days ago: Not a great weekend for me. Friday I felt sluggish for no reason. Saturday morning was supposed to be an 18-mile long run, but I didn't feel well, so I thought I'd just run Monday's 6 and then do the 18 Monday even though that would mess up my F-Sat back to back. Well, almost 1 1/2 miles in, I thought, "I'm going to pass out!" But I was half-way across the local dam, so I had to get back... with a lot of walking. Discovered I couldn't eat or drink much either. My stomach said NO! Sunday, I went to bed but had a rotation of chill, sweats, chills, sweats. Monday, went to the doctor. One shot for nausea and 2 liters of fluid and I started to improve. Doctor said it was a stomach virus, and that it would take another day or two to flush it out. So from Monday until today, I was mostly in the bed, forcing down as much water, iced tea, Gatorade, chocolate milk as I could. The 18 miler is out the window since I still don't have my energy back, and the Atlanta 10 miler is Sunday. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that concerns you if you run trails that you would not encounter on a road run?


 Terrain. Some of you may recall that 2 years ago this week, I somehow fell and hit my head and knocked myself out. I still don't remember what happened, but I swear it had to be a plot by those squirrels: After they tripped me, I bet they ran together for a high five or chest bump!
Coyotes. I saw one when hiking once. Our eyes met for just a fleeting moment and he turned and ran. He didn't want any of me.
Cpperheads. Not just on trails. The biggest one I have seen was on the road in my neighborhood. It had turned chilly overnight, and the sun had come out in the morning. I think it crawled out of a wooded area to warm up, because he was stretched out straight in a warm sunny spot. I gave a wide berth and kept running, and he never moved. He didn't want any of me either, thank goodness, because I am deathly afrain of snakes.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that concerns you if you run trails that you would not encounter on a road run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do not run trails very often at all, but cypress knees seem to come out of know where and can trip you up. If there is one, there are usually others and falling on top of one of them would be really bad.
> 
> Sorry I missed yesterdays QOTD. I had a late start and played in a golf tournament. Weather was amazing for a round yesterday, and for only playing a handful of times each year i had good day playing.



I am accident and injury prone.  I don't need to add tree roots, holes, and uneven trails to the mix!



Ariel484 said:


> Disneyland races on hiatus starting in 2018: https://www.rundisney.com/blog/articles/run-disney/



I'm not surprised.  I'm just glad they finally announced it, so that people can quit speculating.


----------



## LSUlakes

This sucks! 3rd headache of the day. It's got to be sinuses!


----------



## StarGirl11

AOTD: Getting lost. Though I've done that with a road race before. But I'm always more concerned about taking a wrong turn and ending up somewhere wrong on trails then on the road. Mainly because it's a lot easier to rectify on the road.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD getting lost! There are a lot of trails in a mountain range 10 minutes drive from my house - peak is about 1200’ so not massive but big enough. Lots of rain in Auckland so the bush/forest is quite dense. Lots of fun to run in but I never go solo.


----------



## Waiting2goback

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How was everyone's weekend?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I had way to much fun on Saturday at the LSU game. It was very hot! I celebrated to much after, and still not at 100%. Getting older is killing me.



I have been having such trouble keeping up.  Sorry guys.  

My weekend was blah.  I worked my second job all weekend.  After work Saturday I went out to do my run. Plan was 5 miles.  My Achilles felt tight but it always does so I decided to power through.  At about mile 2 I felt a twinge in said Achilles and a burning feeling.  I pulled up and limped my way home.  I iced down all weekend.  Stuck to the bike Sunday instead of my planned long run as it hurt to even walk.  I took Monday off, as was the plan, and the Tuesday it was feeling better.  So last night I attempted to run.  About a 100 yards in same thing happened.  I called my ankle doctor today.  Have an appointment next week.  If this is anything serious the marathon is not looking good in January.  I'm running out of time. 



DVCFan1994 said:


> I finished my first marathon!!!!  I was feeling very nervous all week, and really worried yesterday morning, but in the end I'm pretty happy with my finish.  Did not get the time I was hoping for, but considering the conditions and the knee pain I finished in, I'm happy with the finish.
> 
> I did the Mount Desert Island Marathon which starts in Bar Harbor Maine, and continues through several villages as well as two portions of Acadia National Park, before finishing in Southwest harbor.  The course was beautiful, though the weather yesterday may have dampened its beauty a bit.  It started partly cloudy, but then fog rolled in around 9 AM and somewhere around mile 11 or 12 it started raining, and rained through the finish.  Big thanks to @FFigawi for recommending the course, it was very well managed and had just enough support for me.  I like some time to myself during runs, and this had that.  I'd definitely do it again.  I did run into trouble somewhere around mile 17 or 18 (clearly I'm not good at figuring out what happened when).  The road started to have a strong camber, which was an issue for a few miles.  The course was open to traffic, and we had to stay inside cones; the shoulder was small and very broken up, so there was no real option other than running on the cambered area of the road.  It really messed with my knee/IT band.  I was able to run through it initially, but, when there was a series of hills shortly after, the combination really messed with my IT band.  I could run up the hills, but the downhills I had to walk, as well as some flat portions, other wise it felt like my leg was locking up.  So through mile 21 I looked good for my goal of <5:00, but around mile 22 it became clear I was going to miss it.  My knee was screaming by mile 22, and I had to do a lot more walking.  All in all I'm happy with how it went, and feeling much better than expected today.
> 
> @LSUlakes here's my update:
> 15 - DVCFan1994 - Mount Desert Island Marathon (Finish / 5:06:39)



Awesome job.  I think it's so hard to predict a marathon time for the first because they are so hard.  You finished and that's all that matters!




Miranda said:


> So tonight I was running along, minding my own business.  I was "alone" but not really alone, 3 people from my running group were maybe a minute or so behind me.  I had just finished flying down a hill thinking "wheee, I'm moving pretty fast tonight", when a car with those really bright LED headlights came towards me.  They were blinding and I was having trouble seeing.  I held up my hands in front of my face to try and shade my eyes, and the person was not really giving me much space, so I stepped off further off the shoulder still blinded.  And promptly caught my left foot on a loose chunk of asphalt and faceplanted falling onto my right side.
> 
> As I was going down, 3 things went through my mind, in this order (#priorities):
> 1. Oh no, my SparkleSkirt!
> 2. Oh no, my phone! (which was in the right leg pocket of my SS and I was about to fall on that side)
> 3. Oh no, my body!
> 
> Thankfully, I am not too much worse for the wear.  My ankle was really sore once I picked myself up off the ground, but I kinda walked it off and finished my run ok. We were about halfway through a 3.65 mile route.  It's a little stiff and sore right now but I think it will be fine.  I have some skinned palms and skinned/bruised outside of my right knee.  My SparkleSkirt seems to be ok, as does my phone.   After coming home, some random things are really sore, like I think my right hand took the brunt of the fall.  That palm was skinned more than the other one and my thumb is really sore like it got jammed and bruised in that meaty part of your palm below the thumb, and my elbow and shoulder are also a little sore.
> 
> The most impressive part?  I managed to pause my Garmin on my way down.  After I got up and dusted myself off and assessed what hurt, and decided to start walking the sting off, I realized oh no my pace is going to be messed up!  But I looked down and my watched was paused.  I *probably* managed to pause it when I fell down onto my hands by my wrist bending back and hitting the button, but pausing it when I stop moving is such an automatic habit that I'm not entirely sure I didn't do it on purpose while falling.



Glad you're ok!



LSUlakes said:


> I have not watched a single episode of this show.


Me either.  I have no idea what it's even about.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that concerns you if you run trails that you would not encounter on a road run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do not run trails very often at all, but cypress knees seem to come out of know where and can trip you up. If there is one, there are usually others and falling on top of one of them would be really bad.
> 
> Sorry I missed yesterdays QOTD. I had a late start and played in a golf tournament. Weather was amazing for a round yesterday, and for only playing a handful of times each year i had good day playing.





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: Roots and other tripping hazards. I had ankle surgery a couple of years ago and worry about re-injuring it tripping over something on a trail.



Ditto.  I am so afraid to twist an ankle I am sticking to the roads!


----------



## StarGirl11

Anyone have a recommendation for a race on Mothers Day weekend? I want to celebrate my graduation in style and my original plan got cancelled.


----------



## StarGirl11

@LSUlakes is it too late to put me down for 6:00 hr Marine Corps Marathon? I've decided I'm going for broke no matter what the weather is.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that concerns you if you run trails that you would not encounter on a road run?



I just started running trails last year and really like it.  I still do the majority of my miles on the road but really like the trails.  My concern is Lye disease.  Not enough that I skip the runs or anything but we are an area where it is around so I always wear a shirt, use bug repellent, and apply Permethrin to my socks and shoes.  I also do a check after each run as best I can.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I love the trails.  I am moving from road races with an occasional trail race to the opposite.  I like the added challenge of running on trails.  I love being immersed in nature and I have found the trail running community to be so welcoming and awesome.  The races are smaller so you see a lot of the same people.

I do think it is critical to attend to safety: know the trails you are on, run with others if possible, use bug spray (Lyme Disease is no joke) and stay attentive (animals higher on the food chain, tripping hazards, chipmunks with attitudes).  Find a mellow trail, go slow and just take it all in.  For me I started with a 5k trail race and loved it.  I continue to build up in distance and technical courses and hope to knock off my first 100 miler next fall.

But all that said, I still love running with the Mouse so I will always run the roads as well.


----------



## StarGirl11

Speaking of trails I just realized what would be a perfect fall race for me now that Disneyland is cancelled. Problem is that I probably need another year if not two of preparation to do it because it's so freaking insane. So I can't do it.

Realized I was vague posting. Race I'm referring to is the Tour Des Geants Ultra. Race is absolutely insane but I made the mistake of watching the promo video for it a while back and fell in love.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Today was one of those days that make it all worthwhile: 6@EA pace, 46 degrees, low humidity. Legs felt better after the run, than they did before. We've had a brutal summer that didn't end until last week, so this is long overdue.

I ignored the watch and went a little longer and slower than the plan called for.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Got caught up with everything I ignored at home last week leading up to my race.  Trying to get caught up here now. 



pixarmom said:


> Congratulations!!!!  And I'm so excited to read your report!  Just yesterday after the MKE Half Marathon, I checked FB, saw a post about the Mount Desert Island Marathon and said to my husband, "There is a marathon in Bar Harbor today!"  He suggested I run it someday, and I'm strongly considering that.  We were just there in August with the kids and loved Bar Harbor and Acadia - so much fun, so beautiful.
> 
> I know how you feel about time and leg pain. I was disappointed with my physical issues and resulting time when I ran two weeks ago (3rd full marathon) but I'm still happy about the finish and the finish through adversity!   And at least for me, on the marathon distance, a finish is always a victory in itself!



I'd definitely recommend it!  Although I struggled with one part, overall I really enjoyed the course and felt like it was very well run.  The part with the camber is just always an issue for me and I know it.  Strong camber is just the perfect foe to my weak spot.  I am going to try to do more strength training like I used to before WDW since I know there are parts where that is an issue for me. 



Miranda said:


> So tonight I was running along, minding my own business.  I was "alone" but not really alone, 3 people from my running group were maybe a minute or so behind me.  I had just finished flying down a hill thinking "wheee, I'm moving pretty fast tonight", when a car with those really bright LED headlights came towards me.  They were blinding and I was having trouble seeing.  I held up my hands in front of my face to try and shade my eyes, and the person was not really giving me much space, so I stepped off further off the shoulder still blinded.  And promptly caught my left foot on a loose chunk of asphalt and faceplanted falling onto my right side.
> 
> As I was going down, 3 things went through my mind, in this order (#priorities):
> 1. Oh no, my SparkleSkirt!
> 2. Oh no, my phone! (which was in the right leg pocket of my SS and I was about to fall on that side)
> 3. Oh no, my body!
> 
> Thankfully, I am not too much worse for the wear.  My ankle was really sore once I picked myself up off the ground, but I kinda walked it off and finished my run ok. We were about halfway through a 3.65 mile route.  It's a little stiff and sore right now but I think it will be fine.  I have some skinned palms and skinned/bruised outside of my right knee.  My SparkleSkirt seems to be ok, as does my phone.   After coming home, some random things are really sore, like I think my right hand took the brunt of the fall.  That palm was skinned more than the other one and my thumb is really sore like it got jammed and bruised in that meaty part of your palm below the thumb, and my elbow and shoulder are also a little sore.
> 
> The most impressive part?  I managed to pause my Garmin on my way down.  After I got up and dusted myself off and assessed what hurt, and decided to start walking the sting off, I realized oh no my pace is going to be messed up!  But I looked down and my watched was paused.  I *probably* managed to pause it when I fell down onto my hands by my wrist bending back and hitting the button, but pausing it when I stop moving is such an automatic habit that I'm not entirely sure I didn't do it on purpose while falling.



So glad you are ok! 



roxymama said:


> roxyhubby learned about this at work today.  It's kind of insane but pretty cool.
> An ultra marathon where runners followed a truck playing all 60+ episodes of Game of Thrones!
> 
> http://www.adweek.com/brand-marketi...hon-while-watching-every-episode-of-the-show/



That is fantastic!  I overheard a conversation Sunday at my race between two runners, who were discussing how awesome it would be if they could watch something on the road in front of them, hope they run across this info 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is something that concerns you if you run trails that you would not encounter on a road run?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do not run trails very often at all, but cypress knees seem to come out of know where and can trip you up. If there is one, there are usually others and falling on top of one of them would be really bad.
> 
> Sorry I missed yesterdays QOTD. I had a late start and played in a golf tournament. Weather was amazing for a round yesterday, and for only playing a handful of times each year i had good day playing.



I've done just a little trail running.  I want to do it more, but I don't really want to go alone and don't know anyone who is into trail running.  Also, I've run on the maintained trail not far from my house a bit and I always end up with calf pain.  I think I need to do more strengthening, as the uneven surfaces seem to be the issue for me. 



LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks running a race: (Looks like a opportunity for another DIS meet up!
> 
> 20 - @camaker  - Tuan Run 200 (NG / N/A)
> 21 - @BikeFan  - Baltimore Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 21 - @FFigawi  - Bike Around the Bay (NG / N/A)
> 21 - @whaler8  - Super Hero Halloween Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @tigger536  - Atlanta 10 Miler (1:35:00 / N/A)
> 22 - @Disney at Heart - Atlanta 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @LSUfan4444  - Ironman NOLA 70.3 (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @Chasing Dopey - Marine Corps Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
> 22 - @ebradley23  - Marine Corps Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
> 22 - @BikeFan  - Marine Corps Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @tigger536  - Marine Corps Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @FredtheDuck  - Marine Corps 10k (1:15:00 / N/A)
> 22 - @CherieFran  - Marine Corps 10k (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @cadek  - Call of the Wilds 25k (NG / N/A)
> 
> If you need to revise a goal or make a edit, just let me know. If anyone wants to add a race to the list for this weekend, let me know and I will happily add it. Best of luck to everyone this weekend and safe travels!!



Good luck to everyone running.  Jealous of all you MCM runners.  I had deferred last years entry to this year's race, but my husbands board meeting is out of the country this weekend.  We both went to colleges and grad schools in the DC area, and got engaged there, so it would have felt wrong to go to DC and run my first marathon without him there.  Hopefully another year!



KingLlama said:


> "You take the good,
> You take the bad,
> You kill them all and there you have
> Game of Thrones, Game of Thrones..."



Best synopsis ever!



JulieODC said:


> My fear about trail runs is wild animals! We had some bear sightings, fisher cats, etc reported in our area of MA - as well as near a rail trail I often use in NH.



At the beginning of the month there were many moose sightings in my area of Worcester.  It was eventually tranquilized on the side of a highway, but I really wasn't sure what I'd do if I ever encountered it.  At my moms in the lakes region of NH I am usually aware of the possibility of encountering animals, but I don't generally worry about anything other than loose dogs on my runs.  I have seen foxes, but they usually run from me as soon as I see them.


----------



## LSUlakes

StarGirl11 said:


> @LSUlakes is it too late to put me down for 6:00 hr Marine Corps Marathon? I've decided I'm going for broke no matter what the weather is.



Never to late!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *For those who track mileage on shoes, how do you do so?

Todays questions is a suggestion from a fellow poster on this forum. Thanks for the suggestion!

ATTQOTD: I put all my shoes into Garmin Connect and after each run I assign the miles to the shoes worn on that day. You are able to put a max amount of miles you want on each pair and changing the pair thats the default to your second or third pair of shoes for a run is a very simple task to do on the app or desktop.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who track mileage on shoes, how do you do so?



On an Excel spreadsheet of course!






It's in my kitchen (old picture).  I try to blindly track the mileage, by keeping tabs of the day to day, but not summing them.  Then I wait till the shoes start to not feel right.  Might be little pains here or there, or they're just not giving me the bounce they use to.  Then, I'll sum the mileage and compare to previous shoes of the same make/model to determine how close they are to retirement.  Different shoes give me different mileage.


----------



## apdebord

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who track mileage on shoes, how do you do so?



I built a basic Excel Spreadsheet and have it saved to the cloud.  Date and Miles Ran with a formula at the top.  I also forecast my mileage so I know when to expect to buy a new pair of shoes.  I may be weird and I run in 1 pair of shoes only until I hit 300ish miles, so I never have to keep up with mileage on multiple pairs of shoes.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I use the shoe tracking feature in Strava to track them.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who track mileage on shoes, how do you do so?


Strava, simple.


----------



## roxymama

StarGirl11 said:


> Trying to find a race to sub for Disneyland Half since that's now cancelled. Not much in Southern California (originally wanted to stick there to celebrate birthday at Disneyland) and to be honest if it's not Disney I can't imagine running in the Labor Day weekend heat in SoCal. I put up with it because of Disney.



If I were you, I'd still go to Disneyland for your birthday.  Use the money you would have put towards the race registration and expo merch and get a nicer hotel OR put it towards a splurge birthday meal.  No one would be stopping you from a nice easy training run around the property on whatever morning has your preferred weather and you'd still be in the place you wanted to be in.  There's plenty of other races other times of the year.  That's just an option.  But I look for any excuse to visit disney.

ATTQOTD:  I use Strava but also my garmin to track my shoe usage.  I've been inconsistent in the past on recording them or remembering to choose the right pair when I'm in a rotation, so this new pair I have I'm being way more diligent!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I also use Garmin Connect to track my mileage. I just switched to an old pair that I had retired though and can't see any way to un-retire them? So mileage isn't tracking currently. Switching from my newest pair to the retired pair, I see why I am having so many toe and blister problems. I had ordered them online as they were the 3rd pair of the same shoes I had been fitted for at the running store. I think they were mismarked and I ended up with wide's. And I have very narrow feet. So my retired pair actually feels 100% better! I will be going to a running store and getting fitted for something new when I go on vacation in 10 days as we don't have a running store close to us.


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who track mileage on shoes, how do you do so?
> 
> Todays questions is a suggestion from a fellow poster on this forum. Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I put all my shoes into Garmin Connect and after each run I assign the miles to the shoes worn on that day. You are able to put a max amount of miles you want on each pair and changing the pair thats the default to your second or third pair of shoes for a run is a very simple task to do on the app or desktop.



I track them in Garmin Connect and Strava.  I usually have 2-3 pairs in rotation, and after the data uploads, I go in and assign the right pair of shoes.  I feel as though I am pretty good about it, but they never match.  And my Strava data gets there via Garmin, so it is the same data source.  Not sure how it happens, but clearly I'm not as careful as I think I am.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:

I use http://www.running-log.com to track my runs and shoes. I started using it before I had the Garmin so still keep it updated out of habit. I've never looked at Garmin Connect and Strava to see if they track shoes. BAsed on @LSUlakes abswer, I need to look at Garmin Connect.

As you can see, I'm a big fan of Brooks Ghost:


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who track mileage on shoes, how do you do so?



ATTQOTD:  Like @LSUlakes, I use Garmin Connect to track the mileage on my shoes.  I enter the shoes into the "Gear" section and give them an estimated mileage lifespan, then after each run I go in and assign the shoes I wore in the run page.  It tallies everything up and gives a graphical view of how much mileage you've put on each pair and how much mileage is left on each.

I have found, though, that shoes don't last as long for me as for others, so I've ended up tracking mileage and used that in conjunction with the real-world feel of the shoes (and whether my feet, ankles and knees ache during or post-run) to refine the total allowable mileage per pair.  It also helps me to ensure I'm getting a good mileage rotation on each pair and not inadvertently wearing one pair for longer runs and wearing them out more quickly.


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> I use http://www.running-log.com to track my runs and shoes. I started using it before I had the Garmin so still keep it updated out of habit. I've never looked at Garmin Connect and Strava to see if they track shoes. BAsed on @LSUlakes abswer, I need to look at Garmin Connect.
> 
> As you can see, I'm a big fan of Brooks Ghost:
> 
> View attachment 278000


 
You get some nice mileages out of those Ghosts!  I only end up getting 225 or so out of my Glycerins before the dreaded "dead sole" feeling kicks in and I start feeling it in my knees.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD:

I guess I'm relatively old school in that I keep a running log in a spreadsheet, including accumulated miles on shoes. At 350 I switch out my Saucony Triumphs for a new pair.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who track mileage on shoes, how do you do so?


On ye old Garmin. It has a feature for naming my shoes and the shoes I currently have plugged in are Aurora Borealis, Oncoming Storm, Sheep Festival, and Tropical Tornado. My retired shoes were Blacklight Sunshine and Blue Thunder. It's kind of based on whatever comes into my head at the time of naming them.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who track mileage on shoes, how do you do so?


I have a post it note with tally marks in my daily planner... really really high tech stuff.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I just note milage in my journal and as they begin to feel less supportive I add it up.  I don’t use a hard number but I do get more conscious of them once over 250 and usually by 300(ish) I retire them.  

In the past few months I have been transitioning to Hokas from Brooks.  So far they seem to be hanging in longer so who knows.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

camaker said:


> You get some nice mileages out of those Ghosts! I only end up getting 225 or so out of my Glycerins before the dreaded "dead sole" feeling kicks in and I start feeling it in my knees.



I usually shoot for 350 miles. After that I risk various creaks and groans. Mine tend to be hips not knees.

Not sure why I went so high at the end of 2015.



Anisum said:


> ...are Aurora Borealis, Oncoming Storm, Sheep Festival, and Tropical Tornado. My retired shoes were Blacklight Sunshine and Blue Thunder...



Makes Ghost 9.1, Ghost 9.2 look pretty lame!


----------



## JulieODC

I need a better way to keep track - so great question!

Right now, I ballpark estimate when I bought the shoes and add up my monthly mileage. I only use one pair at a time, so it’s pretty straightforward. I usually start getting the hip pain that Indicates that I need new shoes around 250miles.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who track mileage on shoes, how do you do so?



Strava


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: the Nike run app does it like Strava. On a related note the Hokas I ordered as my Disney Marathon shoes arrived yesterday! They felt great walking around but I haven't run in them yet. Still trying to decide whether to costume or not.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who track mileage on shoes, how do you do so?


ATTQOTD: iSmoothRun app does it for me


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I just starting using Strava, before that I basically went by how they felt...I am a newbie to all this running stuff.


----------



## ZellyB

I have a spreadsheet where I track all my training and mileage on my shoes.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - Garmin Connect. Right now I have 4 pair in the running rotation and Garmin makes it very easy. I used spreadsheets for years.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Runkeeper is my application of choice for my workouts and it tracks my mileage for me. But I started running because all you needed was a pair of shoes and motivation. I have only ever had one pair of shoes that I ran in at a time. I ran my last pair of shoes into the ground and finally got new ones when they hit 510 miles. My current pair are at about 305 miles, but I don't think it's smart to get a new pair for the W&DHM with it being so soon.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD Part Two: I'm coming back to add that, while I do track via app, I don't retire based on mileage, only by feel. I KNOW when a shoe is no longer working for me, regardless of mileage. I really only track out of curiosity to see how the mileage compares to feel. And the analysis after a few years is super depressing: I'm only getting 200 or less miles out of the majority of my shoes. I'm a forefoot runner and the outsole of my landing area always wears first and FAST, and once it's down almost to the midsole, the shoe doesn't "ride" right anymore. So frustrating. And expensive.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Question relating to the shoe mileage: I've heard the adage that you should change around 300miles, what if one were way past that distance, but didn't actually FEEL a difference? Should you still change?


----------



## DVCFan1994

Sailormoon2 said:


> Question relating to the shoe mileage: I've heard the adage that you should change around 300miles, what if one were way past that distance, but didn't actually FEEL a difference? Should you still change?


Thats where I am right now.  I have 340 tracked miles on my New Balance 880s, they feel fine to me.  I say tracked, because at times I wear them around, so I'd guess overall they are over  400 miles with casual walking use included.  I've usually switched out the Brooks and Saucony's I've worn in the past between 250 and 300, and could tell I needed to.  I think I am going to buy a back up pair soon, but keep using these until 400 tracked miles if they feel ok.


----------



## michigandergirl

StarGirl11 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a race on Mothers Day weekend? I want to celebrate my graduation in style and my original plan got cancelled.



If you want to come all the way to Grand Rapids, MI (beer city USA), the Fifth Third River Bank Run is always the Saturday before Mother's Day (5K, 10K, or 25K).



AbbyJaws2003 said:


> I have a post it note with tally marks in my daily planner... really really high tech stuff.



This is what I do too!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Sailormoon2 said:


> Question relating to the shoe mileage: I've heard the adage that you should change around 300miles, what if one were way past that distance, but didn't actually FEEL a difference? Should you still change?


I do because I don't want my shoes to break down so much that I can feel it before I swap them out. But that is because I am older and my risk of injury is higher. When I was young, shoes were barely a requirement, much less running shoes in good shape.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Sailormoon2 said:


> Question relating to the shoe mileage: I've heard the adage that you should change around 300miles, what if one were way past that distance, but didn't actually FEEL a difference? Should you still change?



When I was young, I never even checked mileage, I just waited until I started to get some twinges of pain. Now that I'm older and the body is not as resilient, I track mileage and swap shoes when the odometer rolls over, even if they feel OK.

I also don't want to squeeze every mile out of them since I'll still use them as non-running shoes.


----------



## Chaitali

I use Garmin Connect as well.  I am rotating two shoes, I have the ones I use for speed work and long runs as the default.  I use the older shoes for easy runs and I'll go in and manually change it to those shoes after those runs.  I usually change my Saucony Guides around 200-250 miles.  I'll downgrade the easy run shoes to walking shoes, and the default shoes to easy runs, and the new pair will be for long runs and speed work.  The old walking shoes get donated.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Just read @BuckeyeBama's post after I posted. We said almost the exact same thing.


----------



## DVCFan1994

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> When I was young, I never even checked mileage, I just waited until I started to get some twinges of pain. Now that I'm older and the body is not as resilient, I track mileage and swap shoes when the odometer rolls over, even if they feel OK.
> 
> *I also don't want to squeeze every mile out of them since I'll still use them as non-running shoes.*


This is a good point.  I do like wearing my shoes around for certain activities, so it might be better to retire them sooner than later and relegate them to day to day use.  I've never had shoes I liked quite as much as these, and so I'm clearly having a hard time letting go


----------



## cadek

ATTQOTD: I use Strava to track my shoe mileage. I also still use a spreadsheet to track my runs and shoe mileage, when I remember to update it...


----------



## Jules76126

I don't track mileage currently. I bought my last pair of shoes in April and then didn't run really at all this summer so they are basically like new. I generally can tell by the way my ankles feel when I need a new pair. Since I am actually running again, I am thinking I will need a new pair around the New Year. Also I only wear these shoes when running or at the gym. I have other sneakers for day to day use.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Mileage spreadsheet


----------



## Kathymford

LSUlakes said:


> This sucks! 3rd headache of the day. It's got to be sinuses!



I get similar headaches (in the back/side of my head) and it's weather-related for me. It's when there's a high pressure system blowing through; usually lasts about 2-3 days. I don't know why and it just came about in the last few years. It hurts back there and puts a strain on my eyes. I can't get comfortable reading on the computer; glasses on, glasses off, all annoying. Beyond my normal allergy meds, Excedrin Migraine seems to work best/better than the usual Advil.

ATTQOTD:
I track using Strava, when I was running. lol. But since I haven't really been running, I've been wearing them at work too. So I have no idea how much real mileage is on them! I think when I start running again it will be time for a new pair. Question: do more cushioned shoes or zero drop shoes wear out faster? My Altra's seem to already be losing their comfort and I didn't even get to 100 miles!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who track mileage on shoes, how do you do so?


I don't but runKeeper has an option for track shoe mileage.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Garmin and Strava, like many of you.


----------



## Sailormoon2

DVCFan1994 said:


> I have 340 tracked miles on my New Balance 880s


Exact same mileage on the exact same shoe!  Let's both upgrade


----------



## Dis5150

Kathymford said:


> I get similar headaches (in the back/side of my head) and it's weather-related for me. It's when there's a high pressure system blowing through; usually lasts about 2-3 days. I don't know why and it just came about in the last few years. It hurts back there and puts a strain on my eyes. I can't get comfortable reading on the computer; glasses on, glasses off, all annoying. Beyond my normal allergy meds, Excedrin Migraine seems to work best/better than the usual Advil.



This is me exactly! I told DH he can predict the storms coming by my headaches!


----------



## roxymama

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> I use http://www.running-log.com to track my runs and shoes. I started using it before I had the Garmin so still keep it updated out of habit. I've never looked at Garmin Connect and Strava to see if they track shoes. BAsed on @LSUlakes abswer, I need to look at Garmin Connect.
> 
> As you can see, I'm a big fan of Brooks Ghost:
> 
> View attachment 278000



Have you tried on the Ghost 10's yet?  I did and they felt a thousand times lighter than the 9's.  I still ended up going with the Launch because my feet felt happier in them when I was doing a test run with one of each on my feet.  But I just thought the 10's were an improvement in weight over the 9's (for me.)



Anisum said:


> On ye old Garmin. It has a feature for naming my shoes and the shoes I currently have plugged in are Aurora Borealis, Oncoming Storm, Sheep Festival, and Tropical Tornado. My retired shoes were Blacklight Sunshine and Blue Thunder. It's kind of based on whatever comes into my head at the time of naming them.



I have boring shoes right now.  The most boring colored ones fit the best (boo) so CAN YOU NAME MINE?
They are black with a tiny bit of white.  zzzzzzzz


----------



## Wendy98

michigandergirl said:


> Oh man, I feel your pain. I did the same thing back in August on my birthday of all days, skinned palms & knee. I was back running two days later, but those scabs hung on for awhile. I'm super impressed you paused the Garmin!!



Add me to the fall and face plant group.  This happened about 3 weeks ago, the day before my birthday.  This is when I was attempting to run despite the fracture in my back and denial in my head.  I was 2.5 miles into an easy 5 mile run with my pace group.  I will add that this area has those fancy brick paver sidewalks.  Those suck and I have always hated them.

Of course it had to be my face and it took forever to scab over and heal.  I still have scars but can at least cover it with makeup.  I also messed my shoulder up pretty bad and had all kinds of dirt and dried leaves stuck to the blood.  The guys I was running with offered to walk and I said no way, I am getting up and we are getting this run done.

Oh, and I did pause my watch after I was on the ground.  The things we do...


----------



## SheHulk

roxymama said:


> Have you tried on the Ghost 10's yet?  I did and they felt a thousand times lighter than the 9's.  I still ended up going with the Launch because my feet felt happier in them when I was doing a test run with one of each on my feet.  But I just thought the 10's were an improvement in weight over the 9's (for me.)
> 
> 
> 
> I have boring shoes right now.  The most boring colored ones fit the best (boo) so CAN YOU NAME MINE?
> They are black with a tiny bit of white.  zzzzzzzz


I just bought red ones for the Marathon, I was thinking of a costume like Gazelle from Zootopia but I overheard DH telling someone I was going to run as "a slutty giraffe or something" so now I'm thinking maybe not


----------



## SheHulk

Wendy98 said:


> Add me to the fall and face plant group.  This happened about 3 weeks ago, the day before my birthday.  This is when I was attempting to run despite the fracture in my back and denial in my head.  I was 2.5 miles into an easy 5 mile run with my pace group.  I will add that this area has those fancy brick paver sidewalks.  Those suck and I have always hated them.
> 
> Of course it had to be my face and it took forever to scab over and heal.  I still have scars but can at least cover it with makeup.  I also messed my shoulder up pretty bad and had all kinds of dirt and dried leaves stuck to the blood.  The guys I was running with offered to walk and I said no way, I am getting up and we are getting this run done.
> 
> Oh, and I did pause my watch after I was on the ground.  The things we do...
> 
> View attachment 278089 View attachment 278091


Oh no!!!!


----------



## KingLlama

SheHulk said:


> I just bought red ones for the Marathon, I was thinking of a costume like Gazelle from Zootopia but I overheard DH telling someone I was going to run as "a slutty giraffe or something" so now I'm thinking maybe not



Okay we don't know each other, but I'd prefer you not run as "Slutty Giraffe" because that's my Halloween costume.


----------



## Anisum

roxymama said:


> I have boring shoes right now.  The most boring colored ones fit the best (boo) so CAN YOU NAME MINE?
> They are black with a tiny bit of white.  zzzzzzzz


Sure. I will think about what to name them while I run tonight. I have a few ideas. Is there a special way you got them? That falls into name consideration.


----------



## roxymama

Anisum said:


> Sure. I will think about what to name them while I run tonight. I have a few ideas. Is there a special way you got them? That falls into name consideration.



Thanks!
Went to the local running store because I almost wore a hole in the top of my last pair and knew I had my big 10k coming up.  Asked for light but springy and with more room for my toes.  Liked the Launches the best but they were in a stupid boring color.  And I asked for them to see if they had any other colors (knowing these come in a million colors online) but they didn't and I wanted to support my running store so I bought them.  That's about it for my story with these ones.

I'm dying to know what your "sheep festival" shoes mean???


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

roxymama said:


> Have you tried on the Ghost 10's yet?



I have not. I still have 200+ miles to go on this pair of 9s and a new pair waiting in the shoe stash, plus a pair with about 100 miles left for Dopey secondary, so it will be post-Dopey before I step up to the 10.

My cat likes to jam his head into my running shoes, especially when they are hot and stinky, so I hereby christen this pair 'Cat Stinky Face'!


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I put my shoes in Garmin, Strava and Running Ahead.  I don't like the fact that Garmin and Strava have a default shoe, and since I usually forget to update what shoe worn on those sites, one set of shoes will get much higher mileage than other shoes. I really find it a pain in the rear to go back to old runs to change what shoes I wore (especially on Garmin Connect).  And since strava is set to automagically grab data from Garmin, I sometimes don't go into strava to update my shoe there post run. Since I have to download a run from Garmin and upload to Runningahead, I seem to remember to select the shoes worn there more often and find it to be the closer to the truth on the mileage on each pair.


----------



## FredtheDuck

I just drove through Rock Creek Park on my way to pick up my daughter from daycare. Mile markers for the Marine Corps Marathon are up! Good luck to everyone who’s running!


----------



## Miranda

DVCFan1994 said:


> I track them in Garmin Connect and Strava.  I usually have 2-3 pairs in rotation, and after the data uploads, I go in and assign the right pair of shoes.  I feel as though I am pretty good about it, but they never match.  And my Strava data gets there via Garmin, so it is the same data source.  Not sure how it happens, but clearly I'm not as careful as I think I am.


The shoe data doesn't migrate over from Garmin.

I keep my most used pair as my default in Strava so that I only have to try and remember to fix it if I happen to wear different ones.


----------



## keahgirl8

I know that I'm probably the only one who can answer this question for myself, but can I have some opinions?  I am trying to get myself worked back up to the half marathon distance after various injuries/illnesses/life reasons kept me from running as much as I'd like.  I did 6.5 a month or so ago, then took a couple of weeks where I was just running for 30 minutes at most.  I ran the 6.5 miles again, because I didn't feel ready to move on in my training.  It felt just fine, but now it has been 2 weeks again.  (Ugh...life. Don't get me started)  My training plan says that after the 6.5 miles, I was supposed to do 4 miles and then 8.  Should I skip the 4 miles, and move on to the 8 (because that's where I should be by now), or should I just do the 4?  It's probably not that difficult of a decision, I just keep rolling it around in my mind, so I'm thinking out loud (or in print) so to speak.  Thank you for reading my rambling.


----------



## Sailormoon2

OMG! @Wendy98 that looks really painful!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who track mileage on shoes, how do you do so?



Training Peaks, the same place in which I track all of my mileage, heart rate, power, cadence, and other data from my workouts. I like having everything in one place.

@Wendy98 I hope you are doing okay after your fall.


----------



## StarGirl11

Yeah no Disneyland hiatus has really messed with my mood. I am this weird mix of sad, angry, and excited because of the MCM coming. And I don't want to be but I can't seem to get into a good mood.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

keahgirl8 said:


> I know that I'm probably the only one who can answer this question for myself, but can I have some opinions?  I am trying to get myself worked back up to the half marathon distance after various injuries/illnesses/life reasons kept me from running as much as I'd like.  I did 6.5 a month or so ago, then took a couple of weeks where I was just running for 30 minutes at most.  I ran the 6.5 miles again, because I didn't feel ready to move on in my training.  It felt just fine, but now it has been 2 weeks again.  (Ugh...life. Don't get me started)  My training plan says that after the 6.5 miles, I was supposed to do 4 miles and then 8.  Should I skip the 4 miles, and move on to the 8 (because that's where I should be by now), or should I just do the 4?  It's probably not that difficult of a decision, I just keep rolling it around in my mind, so I'm thinking out loud (or in print) so to speak.  Thank you for reading my rambling.


First, not to be too harsh, but it is time to stop skipping runs. That's how we get hurt. 

If it has been 14 days or less, you can easily go from 6.5M to 8M if you have run a few times in between. If you have not run at all in between, I'd run 6.5M again and start from there.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Miranda said:


> *The shoe data doesn't migrate over from Garmin*.
> 
> I keep my most used pair as my default in Strava so that I only have to try and remember to fix it if I happen to wear different ones.


I know that.  The distance does though.  And I go into each app and assign the right shoes to the activity while I’m stretching, so it’s just confusing they don’t match.  Its likely just me doing something different every now and then.  It’s not a big deal.  I know I don’t need to do it in both, updating in Strava is just habit because I started with that first, before I had a Garmin.  Plus my husband follows me on Strava, not Garmin so I can send him for “evidence” when he’s dumbfounded I need new shoes _again_


----------



## michigandergirl

Ouch @Wendy98!!! I hope your wounds heal quickly!


----------



## SarahDisney

Sailormoon2 said:


> Question relating to the shoe mileage: I've heard the adage that you should change around 300miles, what if one were way past that distance, but didn't actually FEEL a difference? Should you still change?





DVCFan1994 said:


> Thats where I am right now.  I have 340 tracked miles on my New Balance 880s, they feel fine to me.  I say tracked, because at times I wear them around, so I'd guess overall they are over  400 miles with casual walking use included.  I've usually switched out the Brooks and Saucony's I've worn in the past between 250 and 300, and could tell I needed to.  I think I am going to buy a back up pair soon, but keep using these until 400 tracked miles if they feel ok.



I've actually  heard 400, so that's what I use as my default, but I always go more or less based on feel. I just retired a pair of 880s at 426ish, and that's partially because I had already bought a new shoe that I wanted to try. I probably could have gotten at least another 25-30 miles out of them.
I wear them as everyday shoes now, and they're still fine. I walked at least 2 miles in them today and they're perfectly comfortable.



roxymama said:


> I have boring shoes right now.  The most boring colored ones fit the best (boo) so CAN YOU NAME MINE?
> They are black with a tiny bit of white.  zzzzzzzz



Zebra!!!!!!!!!!!!

ATTQOTD: Garmin when I'm on the go, spreadsheet at home. The two generally agree, but since I also walk a little before and after most of my runs, my spreadsheet has that data too (it has a running total and a walking total). The spreadsheet is on my hard drive, not in the cloud (I know, I know, I should upload it to the cloud ... especially since I have two computers), so if I want to check my mileage when I'm not home, I can do that in the Garmin app.


----------



## keahgirl8

BuckeyeBama said:


> First, not to be too harsh, but it is time to stop skipping runs. That's how we get hurt.
> 
> If it has been 14 days or less, you can easily go from 6.5M to 8M if you have run a few times in between. If you have not run at all in between, I'd run 6.5M again and start from there.



I'm well aware of how we get hurt.  I've been hurt before, that's why I'm trying to make smart choices now.


----------



## DopeyBadger

@Wendy98 Ouch!  Heal up!


----------



## McNs

@Wendy98 ouch!!!! Hope that and your back are healing ok.

Garmin Connect is my primary shoe tracker but I also update Strava. Most of the tube I run in the same pair of shoes so it’s only when transitioning between two pairs I need to maintain both systems. The Mizuno Wave Riders I use are good for 500 miles/800km, but when they drop off they really drop off!


----------



## Miranda

DVCFan1994 said:


> I know that.  The distance does though.  And I go into each app and assign the right shoes to the activity while I’m stretching, so it’s just confusing they don’t match.  Its likely just me doing something different every now and then.  It’s not a big deal.  I know I don’t need to do it in both, updating in Strava is just habit because I started with that first, before I had a Garmin.  Plus my husband follows me on Strava, not Garmin so I can send him for “evidence” when he’s dumbfounded I need new shoes _again_


Oh!  A big "durrrrr" to me.   For some reason I read your post as the shoe data doesn't match, not the mileage.   

I think that Strava does it's own manipulation of the data after it syncs... smooths it out or something.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I'll post this question here rather than PM @DopeyBadger  since other may be interested and have input.

Question: What pace should I do tomorrow's 15 mile long run at?

Background: I'm 7 weeks out from my target marathon. I've been training toward a goal that is *faster *than my actual goal. That sounds confusing, so let me say it another way: my marathon will be slower than my training would allow.

I've completed nearly (like only missed 1 that I can think of) all the runs at desired pace, but I feel like I'm barely hanging on. I red-flagged on a 14 mile LR a couple of weeks ago. Finished it, but the last 3 miles were pretty tough.

The plan has this:
LR Pace:   9:06
M Tempo: 8:23 (not relevant, except to show relative difference between plan and goal.)

Plugging the goal time into the Hanson Pace Calculator gives this:
LR Pace:   9:40
M Tempo: 9:07 (you can do the math!)

Possible answers:
1. Plan LR pace, 9:06. My fear is that I'll red-flag again (although I was in heavy training overload at that point, and am not right now.)

2. Goal LR Pace, 9:40. Is that too easy, leaving some fitness gain on the table?

Assuming 'all things in moderation', it seems like a hybrid approach is in order.

3. Average Plan and Goal LR Pace, 9:23. Maintain 9:23 for 15 miles.

4. Progression:9:40->9:06. Do 8 at slower pace, then step up to faster pace if all feels well.

5. Something else?

There is a psychological aspect too. It seems important to complete this LR without red-flagging as a confidence builder.


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> There is a psychological aspect too. It seems important to complete this LR without red-flagging as a confidence builder.



Based solely on this, I would ignore the physiological aspect and focus on the psychological aspect.  So run it at a 9:40 min/mile (and adjust for T+D like you have been if need be) and prove to yourself that you are capable of this.  The blip of 9:06 vs 9:40 on a single run from a fitness gain standpoint is very small compared to the psychological gain you're looking for.  Then if need be, we can pivot from there.  It will be interesting to compare the data post-run of this versus previous long run training runs.


----------



## JClimacus

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'll post this question here rather than PM @DopeyBadger  since other may be interested and have input.
> 
> Question: What pace should I do tomorrow's 15 mile long run at?
> 
> Background: I'm 7 weeks out from my target marathon. I've been training toward a goal that is *faster *than my actual goal. That sounds confusing, so let me say it another way: my marathon will be slower than my training would allow.
> 
> I've completed nearly (like only missed 1 that I can think of) all the runs at desired pace, but I feel like I'm barely hanging on. I red-flagged on a 14 mile LR a couple of weeks ago. Finished it, but the last 3 miles were pretty tough.
> 
> The plan has this:
> LR Pace:   9:06
> M Tempo: 8:23 (not relevant, except to show relative difference between plan and goal.)
> 
> Plugging the goal time into the Hanson Pace Calculator gives this:
> LR Pace:   9:40
> M Tempo: 9:07 (you can do the math!)
> 
> Possible answers:
> 1. Plan LR pace, 9:06. My fear is that I'll red-flag again (although I was in heavy training overload at that point, and am not right now.)
> 
> 2. Goal LR Pace, 9:40. Is that too easy, leaving some fitness gain on the table?
> 
> Assuming 'all things in moderation', it seems like a hybrid approach is in order.
> 
> 3. Average Plan and Goal LR Pace, 9:23. Maintain 9:23 for 15 miles.
> 
> 4. Progression:9:40->9:06. Do 8 at slower pace, then step up to faster pace if all feels well.
> 
> 5. Something else?
> 
> There is a psychological aspect too. It seems important to complete this LR without red-flagging as a confidence builder.



For what it is worth, I always do my long runs at a slow pace... the point of those runs is to build up endurance and put miles in the bank, not generate speed. I only did pace runs at medium (no more than 10 miles) or short distances. I think doing the long runs at pace risks injury (not necessarily that day, but in the buildup), and can set back training because of the additional recovery time needed. In my opinion, if you are barely hanging on in a training run, even a pace run, you are running too fast. The pace run should be challenging but still comfortable.

For my last marathon, my pace runs were generally around 8:15 (it varied on how I felt on a given day - I run by perceived effort, not time) and my long runs were always over a 9:00 mile pace, sometimes as slow as 9:30. On race day, I averaged an 8:18 overall and an 8:09 in the last 10k. I felt strong the whole way.


----------



## jmasgat

Hmmm...still wrapping my head around you training to race a 4hr marathon by training for a 3:40ish marathon---unless, of course, your current fitness and recent race performance said it was possible to do the 3:40.  Now o to your question!

I would definitely slow down.  If it was just one run that was a stonker, okay, but if you're "just hanging on" then sounds like a slow down is in order. I like the idea of something around 9:30.  I would keep it constant. You probably have other workouts where you are doing tempo/speed/strength, etc, so I would just keep this as an easy long run.  

I fully get the mental hurdle.  I would definitely want the 15 miler to be a positive experience, and I don't think slowing would risk any fitness loss.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'll post this question here rather than PM @DopeyBadger  since other may be interested and have input.
> 
> Question: What pace should I do tomorrow's 15 mile long run at?
> 
> Background: I'm 7 weeks out from my target marathon. I've been training toward a goal that is *faster *than my actual goal. That sounds confusing, so let me say it another way: my marathon will be slower than my training would allow.
> 
> I've completed nearly (like only missed 1 that I can think of) all the runs at desired pace, but I feel like I'm barely hanging on. I red-flagged on a 14 mile LR a couple of weeks ago. Finished it, but the last 3 miles were pretty tough.
> 
> The plan has this:
> LR Pace:   9:06
> M Tempo: 8:23 (not relevant, except to show relative difference between plan and goal.)
> 
> Plugging the goal time into the Hanson Pace Calculator gives this:
> LR Pace:   9:40
> M Tempo: 9:07 (you can do the math!)
> 
> Possible answers:
> 1. Plan LR pace, 9:06. My fear is that I'll red-flag again (although I was in heavy training overload at that point, and am not right now.)
> 
> 2. Goal LR Pace, 9:40. Is that too easy, leaving some fitness gain on the table?
> 
> Assuming 'all things in moderation', it seems like a hybrid approach is in order.
> 
> 3. Average Plan and Goal LR Pace, 9:23. Maintain 9:23 for 15 miles.
> 
> 4. Progression:9:40->9:06. Do 8 at slower pace, then step up to faster pace if all feels well.
> 
> 5. Something else?
> 
> There is a psychological aspect too. It seems important to complete this LR without red-flagging as a confidence builder.


I agree with the others, but will add a twist if you are looking for a psychological boost. Run at 9:40 for the first 10 miles because this is the recommended LR pace (and it sounds about right given your goal and current fitness), but run the last 5 miles at your M Tempo pace just to prove to yourself that you can run at that pace when your legs are tired. I do this about once/month. It really adds no edge physiologically, but it strengthens you mentally without the risk of red lining. It is a confidence booster and a way to confirm that your training is really having the desired effect with respect both speed and endurance.


----------



## Anisum

roxymama said:


> Thanks!
> Went to the local running store because I almost wore a hole in the top of my last pair and knew I had my big 10k coming up.  Asked for light but springy and with more room for my toes.  Liked the Launches the best but they were in a stupid boring color.  And I asked for them to see if they had any other colors (knowing these come in a million colors online) but they didn't and I wanted to support my running store so I bought them.  That's about it for my story with these ones.
> 
> I'm dying to know what your "sheep festival" shoes mean???


Okay so last night I thought of the following:
- Night's Watch (because you like that GoT)
- Moonlight Shadow
- Lunar Eclipse
- Solar Eclipse
- Darkest Dawn
- Dark and Springy

As for the Sheep Festival that is a very long story that can be summed up with the fact that I was on vacation (in Europe) and wondered if Brooks Glycerins came in any colors so I figured while out shopping I'd look. The first stop while shopping was a church because someone asked me to bring back a rosary and often the big historic churches and cathedrals have them in little religious tourist shops at the front. This one however had been emptied in order to host some kind of wool craft festival. They had toys, sculptures, outfits, rugs, dryer balls, etc. all made out of wool. There was a wool fashion show featuring Avant Garde wool designs. For the 5 euros we spent to get in it was quite an experience. We ended up calling it the 'Sheep Festival'. Then later that day I found my shoes in a store and they were a color I had never seen so I bought them. So yeah, Sheep Festival.


----------



## DopeyBadger

BuckeyeBama said:


> I agree with the others, but will add a twist if you are looking for a psychological boost. Run at 9:40 for the first 10 miles because this is the recommended LR pace (and it sounds about right given your goal and current fitness), but run the last 5 miles at your M Tempo pace just to prove to yourself that you can run at that pace when your legs are tired. I do this about once/month. It really adds no edge physiologically, but it strengthens you mentally without the risk of red lining. It is a confidence booster and a way to confirm that your training is really having the desired effect with respect both speed and endurance.



I agree that this is a very useful run.  The one caveat being that if you choose to do a fast finish long run, it's best to have an adjustment earlier in the week.  He didn't quite share enough information to know otherwise, but in @OldSlowGoofyGuy's case, he ran a 12 mile M Tempo run (2+8+2) on Tuesday.

 

It's my understanding that each pace at marathon tempo or beyond works the muscles slightly differently.  So it's best to keep similarly paced runs (specifically M Tempo in this case) about 5-7 days apart from each other as to allow those specific areas of the leg muscles to recover and then more importantly adapt.  @OldSlowGoofyGuy does have two cases of runs similar to as you describe them (LR Fast Finish and Longer Run with M Tempo):

 

 

The key is that when scheduled for a M Tempo pace to occur during a long run, the mid-week run is changed to something different (in this case a Progression run) to avoid using the same areas of the muscles too close to each other.

This type of run (LR FF or Longer M Tempo) has been a new addition to my training repertoire and I agree that I've found them very useful.  Seemingly starting to get tired, but then when that section comes up I become reinvigorated and seemingly hit the M Tempo paces when I was concerned about hitting just LR pace.


----------



## KingLlama




----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 said:


> Add me to the fall and face plant group.  This happened about 3 weeks ago, the day before my birthday.  This is when I was attempting to run despite the fracture in my back and denial in my head.  I was 2.5 miles into an easy 5 mile run with my pace group.  I will add that this area has those fancy brick paver sidewalks.  Those suck and I have always hated them.
> 
> Of course it had to be my face and it took forever to scab over and heal.  I still have scars but can at least cover it with makeup.  I also messed my shoulder up pretty bad and had all kinds of dirt and dried leaves stuck to the blood.  The guys I was running with offered to walk and I said no way, I am getting up and we are getting this run done.
> 
> Oh, and I did pause my watch after I was on the ground.  The things we do...
> 
> View attachment 278089 View attachment 278091



OUCH!!! 



keahgirl8 said:


> I know that I'm probably the only one who can answer this question for myself, but can I have some opinions?  I am trying to get myself worked back up to the half marathon distance after various injuries/illnesses/life reasons kept me from running as much as I'd like.  I did 6.5 a month or so ago, then took a couple of weeks where I was just running for 30 minutes at most.  I ran the 6.5 miles again, because I didn't feel ready to move on in my training.  It felt just fine, but now it has been 2 weeks again.  (Ugh...life. Don't get me started)  My training plan says that after the 6.5 miles, I was supposed to do 4 miles and then 8.  Should I skip the 4 miles, and move on to the 8 (because that's where I should be by now), or should I just do the 4?  It's probably not that difficult of a decision, I just keep rolling it around in my mind, so I'm thinking out loud (or in print) so to speak.  Thank you for reading my rambling.



I think the 6.5 Mi if you havent run at all, if you have run, go for 8. 



KingLlama said:


> View attachment 278218



Paging @Keels


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *So we have a lot of regulars that post on this thread and some very unique personalities. Who is one person on this thread, that when you see there name you remember something unique about them from this thread. (See my answer as a example)

ATTQOTD: Every time I see math of any sorts, its almost a given that someone will bring up Keels favorite quote of "I was told there would be no math!" I lol Every. Single. Time, either when she does it or someone else mentions it.


----------



## FFigawi

BuckeyeBama said:


> I agree with the others, but will add a twist if you are looking for a psychological boost. Run at 9:40 for the first 10 miles because this is the recommended LR pace (and it sounds about right given your goal and current fitness), but run the last 5 miles at your M Tempo pace just to prove to yourself that you can run at that pace when your legs are tired. I do this about once/month. It really adds no edge physiologically, but it strengthens you mentally without the risk of red lining. It is a confidence booster and a way to confirm that your training is really having the desired effect with respect both speed and endurance.



I'm with @BuckeyeBama. Good mental boost and way to prove to yourself that your recent troubles are over.



LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *So we have a lot of regulars that post on this thread and some very unique personalities. Who is one person on this thread, that when you see there name you remember something unique about them from this thread. (See my answer as a example)
> 
> ATTQOTD: Every time I see math of any sorts, its almost a given that someone will bring up Keels favorite quote of "I was told there would be no math!" I lol Every. Single. Time, either when she does it or someone else mentions it.



I'll go with the anti-Keels from a math perspective. Every time someone asks a question about pace, you know @DopeyBadger is going to pop in with 100 different charts and graphs.


----------



## KingLlama

Uh-oh....didn't mean to steal @Keels "thing". I'm new here.

I'll try to come up with my own "thing". Like, maybe an interpretive dance or something.


----------



## roxymama

Anisum said:


> Okay so last night I thought of the following:
> - Night's Watch (because you like that GoT)
> - Moonlight Shadow
> - Lunar Eclipse
> - Solar Eclipse
> - Darkest Dawn
> - Dark and Springy
> 
> As for the Sheep Festival that is a very long story that can be summed up with the fact that I was on vacation (in Europe) and wondered if Brooks Glycerins came in any colors so I figured while out shopping I'd look. The first stop while shopping was a church because someone asked me to bring back a rosary and often the big historic churches and cathedrals have them in little religious tourist shops at the front. This one however had been emptied in order to host some kind of wool craft festival. They had toys, sculptures, outfits, rugs, dryer balls, etc. all made out of wool. There was a wool fashion show featuring Avant Garde wool designs. For the 5 euros we spent to get in it was quite an experience. We ended up calling it the 'Sheep Festival'. Then later that day I found my shoes in a store and they were a color I had never seen so I bought them. So yeah, Sheep Festival.



Ok first off, I love that you found a hidden sheep festival and named your shoes after it!

Secondly....Night's Watch is perfect!!!  Done and Done.  
Afterall I am a runner INDANORF.  

“Night gathers, and now my *run* begins. It shall not end until my *garmin buzzes*. I shall take no *walk breaks*, hold no *resting intervals too long* , father no *stupid injuries*. I shall wear no *cotton socks* and win no glory *(until race day)*.

Winter is Coming!


----------



## ZellyB

When I see @CheapRunnerMike I always think about bike porn


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> “Night gathers, and now my *run* begins. It shall not end until my *garmin buzzes*. I shall take no *walk breaks*, hold no *resting intervals too long* , father no *stupid injuries*. I shall wear no *cotton socks* and win no glory *(until race day)*.
> 
> Winter is Coming!



This is filled with more AWESOME than I can adequately express!!


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> Every time someone asks a question about pace, you know @DopeyBadger is going to pop in with 100 different charts and graphs.



It's like saying Beetlejuice three times.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

BuckeyeBama said:


> I agree with the others, but will add a twist if you are looking for a psychological boost. Run at 9:40 for the first 10 miles because this is the recommended LR pace (and it sounds about right given your goal and current fitness), but run the last 5 miles at your M Tempo pace just to prove to yourself that you can run at that pace when your legs are tired. I do this about once/month. It really adds no edge physiologically, but it strengthens you mentally without the risk of red lining. It is a confidence booster and a way to confirm that your training is really having the desired effect with respect both speed and endurance.


I do something similar with almost all of my workouts (but admittedly not on my long runs)...for example last night I was running 5x10' at MP but I would pick it up by about 30"/mile for the last minute just to get the legs used to dig a bit deeper at the end.  And actually @OldSlowGoofyGuy, I am doing something similar to you as well.  I am training off of HMM calculator paces and my MP is supposed to be 6:36 but I actually do most of my MP runs around 6:24.  I've always trained like this and I feel it gives you a bit of a buffer going into race day to have that extra fitness...let's you adjust for race day conditions if necessary, also lets you race the way you want knowing that your training more than supports your goal.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *So we have a lot of regulars that post on this thread and some very unique personalities. Who is one person on this thread, that when you see there name you remember something unique about them from this thread. (See my answer as a example)


I know that when I go to read @ZellyB's journal her gifs are going to slow down my computer/phone (but it is always worth it!)


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  @FFigawi = Yoga


----------



## roxymama

ZellyB said:


> This is filled with more AWESOME than I can adequately express!!



Welp my husband just texted me about my new shoe name  "They protect you from hitting The Wall
I hope the lord commander of your shoes isn't Jon Slow"

So yeah....


----------



## gjramsey

KingLlama said:


> Uh-oh....didn't mean to steal @Keels "thing". I'm new here.
> 
> I'll try to come up with my own "thing". Like, maybe an interpretive dance or something.



Don't worry about that!  No Math is a perfectly acceptable answer most of the time from anyone (especially if common core is involved)!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Okay I have to share this...my wife sent me this shirt and it brings back memories of the old days when this was about the only running I would ever do.  Get out of my way, I'm getting me some TSMM!


----------



## roxymama

I missed what the QOTD was and just thought we were all spit-balling about people on the board.

ATTQOTD: Whenever I see @Baloo in MI post I for real get the Bear Necessities stuck in my head.  
It breaks my brain when people change their avatars.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
Whenever there is a rD question about any race/any topic, I automatically think of @Ariel484 . Always so helpful.


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD:
> Whenever there is a rD question about any race/any topic, I automatically think of @Ariel484 . Always so helpful.



Good one.  I think the same thing about @rteetz whenever there is a big parks announcement or rumor question.


----------



## ZellyB

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I know that when I go to read @ZellyB's journal her gifs are going to slow down my computer/phone (but it is always worth it!)



This just means you need to get a faster computer/phone.


----------



## ZellyB

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Okay I have to share this...my wife sent me this shirt and it brings back memories of the old days when this was about the only running I would ever do.  Get out of my way, I'm getting me some TSMM!



This was my husband's official job back in the good ole days.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Thank you  @DopeyBadger @JClimacus @jmasgat @BuckeyeBama @FFigawi @CheapRunnerMike (and anyone else I missed)

I believe I will go with the slower LR pace, maybe scootch it a little faster. I like the idea of a speedup at the end, I do most runs that way, but I will defer to @DopeyBadger in this case, referring to the 8@Tempo I did earlier this week.

If all goes well, maybe I'll speed up a little, but still with the LR range, not all the way to M tempo.

I knew this would raise some eyebrows: Why am I training at a 3:40:00 pace, but plan on running a 3:59:59?

Fitness level indicates 3:40. 3:59 will be a 35 minute PR. So far, my marathons have not matched my shorter races, fitness-wise. For my target race, a 35 minute PR AND a 3 after my name are enough.

I want to comfortably get those, even if it means less than a 100% effort. If and when I get the 3, then I can look at what I want to try and do in the next cycle.

Thanks Everyone!

On a different topic: take care @Wendy98, those are some mean looking boo-boos.


----------



## Anisum

ATTQOTD: I used to think spreadsheet whenever I got a notification that @DopeyBadger attached something to a thread but now every time he posts all I think about are those fritters.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I have a mental picture of most of the regulars that has nothing to do with what you actually look like and is more like a caricature based on things that you have shared about yourselves along this journey. I won't even attempt to list them all, but you have all made an impression, and I thank you all for bringing what you bring every day.


----------



## KingLlama

BuckeyeBama said:


> I have a mental picture of most of the regulars that has nothing to do with what you actually look like and is more like a caricature based on things that you have shared about yourselves along this journey. I won't even attempt to list them all, but you have all made an impression, and I thank you all for bringing what you bring every day.



I look like the guy in my avatar...unfortunately, it's the one in the red shirt.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Wendy98 said:


> Add me to the fall and face plant group.  This happened about 3 weeks ago, the day before my birthday.  This is when I was attempting to run despite the fracture in my back and denial in my head.  I was 2.5 miles into an easy 5 mile run with my pace group.  I will add that this area has those fancy brick paver sidewalks.  Those suck and I have always hated them.
> 
> Of course it had to be my face and it took forever to scab over and heal.  I still have scars but can at least cover it with makeup.  I also messed my shoulder up pretty bad and had all kinds of dirt and dried leaves stuck to the blood.  The guys I was running with offered to walk and I said no way, I am getting up and we are getting this run done.
> 
> Oh, and I did pause my watch after I was on the ground.  The things we do...
> 
> View attachment 278089 View attachment 278091


Ouch!! 



keahgirl8 said:


> I know that I'm probably the only one who can answer this question for myself, but can I have some opinions?  I am trying to get myself worked back up to the half marathon distance after various injuries/illnesses/life reasons kept me from running as much as I'd like.  I did 6.5 a month or so ago, then took a couple of weeks where I was just running for 30 minutes at most.  I ran the 6.5 miles again, because I didn't feel ready to move on in my training.  It felt just fine, but now it has been 2 weeks again.  (Ugh...life. Don't get me started)  My training plan says that after the 6.5 miles, I was supposed to do 4 miles and then 8.  Should I skip the 4 miles, and move on to the 8 (because that's where I should be by now), or should I just do the 4?  It's probably not that difficult of a decision, I just keep rolling it around in my mind, so I'm thinking out loud (or in print) so to speak.  Thank you for reading my rambling.


I would suggest 8.  I'm sorry that things have been crazy and gotten in the way of running- that has definitely happened to me before!

ATTQOTD:  I can always count on @roxymama with the wit and the funny!  I think my brain operates on a much slower speed- she is so quick!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *So we have a lot of regulars that post on this thread and some very unique personalities. Who is one person on this thread, that when you see there name you remember something unique about them from this thread. (See my answer as a example)


@Keels = No math
@CheapRunnerMike = Bikes
@FFigawi = Drink around the world 
@DopeyBadger = Apple Fritters and Spreadsheets


----------



## michigandergirl

@FFigawi


----------



## LSUlakes

KingLlama said:


> Uh-oh....didn't mean to steal @Keels "thing". I'm new here.
> 
> I'll try to come up with my own "thing". Like, maybe an interpretive dance or something.



I thought you had knew the joke and was mentioning it, which is what gave me the idea for the question. No harm in the comment, maybe the two of you could be bff's since yall feel the same way about math...


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: @Dis5150  = shoe chat!  Which I'm not even sure was from _this_ thread - might have started in a race thread, lol! Thanks for always being up for a shoe discussion.


----------



## DVCFan1994

I agree with what a few others already posted, @FFigawi = DATW.


----------



## SheHulk

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Okay I have to share this...my wife sent me this shirt and it brings back memories of the old days when this was about the only running I would ever do.  Get out of my way, I'm getting me some TSMM!


You can still be a FP runner on the West Coast! I actually got told "No running" or the more polite CM version of that by a CM in California Adventure as I jogged to Radiator Springs Racers to grab a FastPass a few years ago. It was pretty much rope drop at the park and there was a *line* for FastPasses when I got there. I think I got 4 for 5PM and it was 9 in the morning when I got them.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

rteetz said:


> @FFigawi = Drink around the world





michigandergirl said:


> @FFigawi





DVCFan1994 said:


> I agree with what a few others already posted, @FFigawi = DATW.



Quite the legacy John, you must be very proud.


----------



## FFigawi

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Quite the legacy John, you must be very proud.


----------



## JulieODC

@run.minnie.miles and @roxymama - I feel like you ladies always post exactly what I would say! I can just “quote” and agree - such a timesaver


----------



## KSellers88

JulieODC said:


> @run.minnie.miles and @roxymama - I feel like you ladies always post exactly what I would say! I can just “quote” and agree - such a timesaver



I agree completely! Can also always depend on @DopeyBadger to provide statistics to back up his suggestions (which are always spot on!)


----------



## Miranda

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: @Dis5150  = shoe chat!  Which I'm not even sure was from _this_ thread - might have started in a race thread, lol! Thanks for always being up for a shoe discussion.


I remember there was a good shoe discussion in either the Tink 2015 or W&D 2015 race threads... I was in it too.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  So people are singing Bear Necessities?


My favorite Disney song and movie!  

I would ditto many things shared already.  But would add, need info on race merch?  Look no further than @Ariel484!


----------



## Ariel484

Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD:  So people are singing Bear Necessities?
> 
> 
> My favorite Disney song and movie!
> 
> I would ditto many things shared already.  But would add, need info on race merch?  Look no further than @Ariel484!


Hey, I’ve been trying VERY hard to cut back on the race merch! My goal is to not be known as the race merch expert.


----------



## JClimacus

Baloo in MI said:


> ATTQOTD:  So people are singing Bear Necessities?
> 
> 
> My favorite Disney song and movie!
> 
> I would ditto many things shared already.  But would add, need info on race merch?  Look no further than @Ariel484!



I'm with you on that! (song and movie). The only character stop I did in my first marathon was Baloo.


----------



## camaker

Ariel484 said:


> Hey, I’ve been trying VERY hard to cut back on the race merch! My goal is to not be known as the race merch expert.



You'll always be the InkNBurn pusher to me!


----------



## roxymama

This weather is finally perfect for running.  I hope it stays like this all weekend.  I just had to geek out about it so I came here. 
#nojinx


----------



## StarGirl11

I'm having a rough week. Lost the Disneyland races, two of my favorite race horses, and found out a friend was diagnosed with a brain tumor. All in the course of four days. Cheers to hopefully having a good Marine Corps Marathon.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

StarGirl11 said:


> I'm having a rough week...



Hard to know the right thing to say but that doesn't mean I shouldn't say something.

If we DISers can help in some tiny way, let us know. If nothing else, know we care.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Ariel484 said:


> My goal is to not be known as the race merch expert


And yet, that is exactly what I think of when I see your "handle". @ZellyB makes me think of INKnBurn (although the addiction originally came from @Ariel484 and @roxymama makes me think about training more. LOL!-thanks for being so inspiring


----------



## roxymama

Sailormoon2 said:


> And yet, that is exactly what I think of when I see your "handle". @ZellyB makes me think of INKnBurn (although the addiction originally came from @Ariel484 and @roxymama makes me think about training more. LOL!-thanks for being so inspiring




Awww shucks.  I guess that's a good thing to be known for


----------



## pixarmom

Ariel484 said:


> Hey, I’ve been trying VERY hard to cut back on the race merch! My goal is to not be known as the race merch expert.



Too late!  I have a lot of Raw Threads hoodies and shirts because of you.    I have not been trying very hard to cut back on those - although it's more like a swap - instead of buying WDW race merch, athleta or title nine for post-run comfy clothes, I just wait for the next Raw Threads sale.


----------



## Ariel484

camaker said:


> You'll always be the InkNBurn pusher to me!


 You're welcome!!


Sailormoon2 said:


> And yet, that is exactly what I think of when I see your "handle". @ZellyB makes me think of INKnBurn (although the addiction originally came from @Ariel484 and @roxymama makes me think about training more. LOL!-thanks for being so inspiring


Oh no hahaha!! My plan isn't working!


pixarmom said:


> Too late!  I have a lot of Raw Threads hoodies and shirts because of you.    I have not been trying very hard to cut back on those - although it's more like a swap - instead of buying WDW race merch, athleta or title nine for post-run comfy clothes, I just wait for the next Raw Threads sale.


I will say, I have successfully quit RawThreads! That's progress! Still haven't successfully quit INKnBURN or purses or Minnie Mouse Ears though.....


----------



## StarGirl11

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Hard to know the right thing to say but that doesn't mean I shouldn't say something.
> 
> If we DISers can help in some tiny way, let us know. If nothing else, know we care.



Thanks it's just one of those weeks where it feels like one thing after another.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I posted Friday expressing concern and asking for advice on today's 15m LR after crashing and burning on a LR a couple of weeks ago.

BLUF (bottom line up front): 15.02 miles in 2:20:49, 9:21 average. No red flag!

Details:
The plan called for 9:06 pace. I was wondering if I should slow down, and by how much.

I set the following goals for this run, starting with the most important:
1. Complete the run at an even pace.
2. Ideally somewhere between 9:10 and 9:40 pace.
3. Last miles should be no slower than average pace (no fade).
4. If it feels good, speed up (within desired pace range) the last couple of miles (anti-fade).

I started to set up a workout on the Garmin with pace targets for each mile. In the middle of the night, I had the thought that I had been 'flying-by-wire' too much lately and needed to get my hands back on the controls. Plus, I didn't want the d**n watch buzzing and beeping at me for 2.5 hours. I decided to go by effort. It was *not *a blind run, but neither did I keep the watch in my face the whole time.

It was good weather, about 48 at the start. It heated up fast, about 70 at the finish.

Here's what happened:



Started off around 9:30-ish, mid-run around 9:20, last 3 around 9:08.

HR data looked like this (disregard Z5, cadence lock):



High for LR pace, more like marathon tempo. Looks like most of the Z4 was during the last 3 miles when I picked up the pace.

Here's some good news: My cadence is pretty low, almost always 161 average. @DopeyBadger said this: 'I try to think more about quick feet on hot lava.' Just by thinking that thought and not changing anything purposely, my last 3 runs have been 167, 167, and 168 today. Not a huge jump, but I'll take it.

I looked back at my log and 2 years ago I did the same 15 miler at 10:08 pace, so I kicked my younger self's butt!

Thanks everyone for you input. It was a successful day.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@OldSlowGoofyGuy looks like you successfully met your goals!


----------



## pixarmom

Ariel484 said:


> You're welcome!!
> 
> Oh no hahaha!! My plan isn't working!
> 
> I will say, I have successfully quit RawThreads! That's progress! Still haven't successfully quite INKnBURN or purses or Minnie Mouse Ears though.....



I will never quit Harvey's bags!  Just bought new briefcase.


----------



## JulieODC

StarGirl11 said:


> I'm having a rough week. Lost the Disneyland races, two of my favorite race horses, and found out a friend was diagnosed with a brain tumor. All in the course of four days. Cheers to hopefully having a good Marine Corps Marathon.



Sending you <3 and wishing you a good MCM


----------



## FredtheDuck

StarGirl11 said:


> Thanks it's just one of those weeks where it feels like one thing after another.



So sorry to hear it. I hope the race tomorrow lifts your spirits.


----------



## camaker

*Tuna Run 200 Race Report:*
The Tuna Run 200 is a 203.7 mile relay race running from Raleigh to Atlantic Beach, NC.  The race is split up into 36 legs of 2-10 miles each and teams consist of up to 12 runners.  My team for the race, "Tuna Gives Me the Runs", was a bit short with 9.5 runners (one runner limited in mileage due to a return from injury).  As a result, mileage totals were a bit higher than typical and I was "on the hook" for ~24.5 miles when we started.

First off, I can't emphasize just how much I was impressed with the race organization and on course support.  For a 200+ mile race running through multiple counties and rural towns, course set up was a monstrous task.  The route was very well marked with signage to both indicate the route to the runners and alert drivers to the presence of runners on the roads.  Every turn was clearly marked with signage and at night the turn signs had strobes to ensure they weren't missed.  In addition, the race handed out temporary tattoos with route details for each leg.

The exchange points between the legs were all well stocked with bathrooms and space to park and nap.  The churches used as exchange points were very welcoming, as well, offering everything from free meals to bonfires to the opportunity to stretch out and nap on pews.  We felt welcomed and supported throughout the course.

In order to give teams the best chance to finish before the course close and after party, starts were staggered for the race.  As one of the slower teams, we were in the 5:30am starting wave Friday morning.  My first leg (#7/36) was a hilly 8.1 miler at noon on Friday.  It was starting to heat up and, I must say, road kill in the sun lends a special "flavor" to the run.  I felt good and settled into a faster pace (8:58/mi) than I was expecting and cruised through to the next exchange point.  I shaved about 5 minutes off my projected time and our next runner wasn't ready to go when I got there!  Oops!  At the exchange points you handed the "baton", one of those flexible reflective wraps, to the next runner and the race officials logged the exchange time.

After that, it was a LONG wait until my next leg at midnight.  It was much cooler for this run and I cruised through the 7.4 miles of Leg #19/36 at a 9:22/mi cllp.  The church at the end of the leg offered very welcome heated restrooms to change in and had Gatorade, hot coffee and snacks waiting for us.  One of our team members brought a bike to ride with the overnight runners for security, too, if wanted.  There was also usually a sheriff's deputy riding back and forth along the legs at night with their lights flashing which lessened the feeling of being out there all alone.

Leg #3 (#26/36) kicked off at 6:00am Saturday morning.  At this point the combination of running too fast in the early legs followed by sitting and cooling off in a van started to catch up with me.  It was also cool enough for me to need to break out the arm sleeves and gloves (51 deg, I know, I'm a cold wimp).  I cruised through the 3.6 miles at a 9:53/mi clip and enjoyed watching the sun start to rise.  Overnight, though, half the team got sick and threw up, so the upcoming warmer legs became more of a concern.  Sure enough, the midday 8 mile leg with the sun beating down on an unshaded roadway took too much out of our team captain and I had to throw on my gear and sub in with 1.7 miles left in the leg to finish it off.

We were getting close to the end of the race and the clock was running against us at that point, so we were sweating making the 5:00 cutoff.  The last few legs we did a lot of splitting between runners while I waited for the anchor leg to take us home.  I got the baton at 3:40 for the 5.5 mile leg, so the clock wasn't really a factor at that point, but I wanted to bring us home strong.  I had started to get a little bit of the "rubber legs" earlier and wasn't sure what I had left, though.  Feeling the finish line must have given me a bit of an adrenaline shot because I started out strong and decided to see how long I could keep it up.  I managed to hold onto sub-9:00/mi through 4.5 miles and picked up the team at the end so we could all cross the line together, coming in at 9:04/mi at the end.  Beer, tacos and tuna sashimi on the beach for all at the finish! 

We'll find out a bit later where we finished overall, but this was a run for the experience.  I cannot recommend this race highly enough as an experience.  I hope to run it again in the future.  I'm a solo runner and didn't know a single team member when we started the race.  It was such a great group of people and we bonded under the forge of the race.  The camaraderie and mutual support was fantastic!

Now, to deal with the aftermath.  I was supposed to run 24.5 miles which matched my @DopeyBadger training plan for the week pretty well, even if the runs were split a little differently than planned.  It was supposed to be split up 12 "easy" and 12 "hard" miles.  In the end I ran 26.2 miles (what a coincidence) in a total of 4:03:03 (does that count as a new marathon PR?).  The mileage split was more like 3.6 "easy" and 22.6 "hard".  I'm off to consult with @DopeyBadger now on how to atone for my pacing sins.

Thank you for reading this far, if you're still with me!  I know it's a long post, but I did have 203.7 miles to cover.  This race goes down as one of my best running experiences and memories and hope everyone gets to try something like it some day.


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> *Tuna Run 200 Race Report:*
> The Tuna Run 200 is a 203.7 mile relay race running from Raleigh to Atlantic Beach, NC.  The race is split up into 36 legs of 2-10 miles each and teams consist of up to 12 runners.  My team for the race, "Tuna Gives Me the Runs", was a bit short with 9.5 runners (one runner limited in mileage due to a return from injury).  As a result, mileage totals were a bit higher than typical and I was "on the hook" for ~24.5 miles when we started.
> 
> First off, I can't emphasize just how much I was impressed with the race organization and on course support.  For a 200+ mile race running through multiple counties and rural towns, course set up was a monstrous task.  The route was very well marked with signage to both indicate the route to the runners and alert drivers to the presence of runners on the roads.  Every turn was clearly marked with signage and at night the turn signs had strobes to ensure they weren't missed.  In addition, the race handed out temporary tattoos with route details for each leg.
> 
> The exchange points between the legs were all well stocked with bathrooms and space to park and nap.  The churches used as exchange points were very welcoming, as well, offering everything from free meals to bonfires to the opportunity to stretch out and nap on pews.  We felt welcomed and supported throughout the course.
> 
> In order to give teams the best chance to finish before the course close and after party, starts were staggered for the race.  As one of the slower teams, we were in the 5:30am starting wave Friday morning.  My first leg (#7/36) was a hilly 8.1 miler at noon on Friday.  It was starting to heat up and, I must say, road kill in the sun lends a special "flavor" to the run.  I felt good and settled into a faster pace (8:58/mi) than I was expecting and cruised through to the next exchange point.  I shaved about 5 minutes off my projected time and our next runner wasn't ready to go when I got there!  Oops!  At the exchange points you handed the "baton", one of those flexible reflective wraps, to the next runner and the race officials logged the exchange time.
> 
> After that, it was a LONG wait until my next leg at midnight.  It was much cooler for this run and I cruised through the 7.4 miles of Leg #19/36 at a 9:22/mi cllp.  The church at the end of the leg offered very welcome heated restrooms to change in and had Gatorade, hot coffee and snacks waiting for us.  One of our team members brought a bike to ride with the overnight runners for security, too, if wanted.  There was also usually a sheriff's deputy riding back and forth along the legs at night with their lights flashing which lessened the feeling of being out there all alone.
> 
> Leg #3 (#26/36) kicked off at 6:00am Saturday morning.  At this point the combination of running too fast in the early legs followed by sitting and cooling off in a van started to catch up with me.  It was also cool enough for me to need to break out the arm sleeves and gloves (51 deg, I know, I'm a cold wimp).  I cruised through the 3.6 miles at a 9:53/mi clip and enjoyed watching the sun start to rise.  Overnight, though, half the team got sick and threw up, so the upcoming warmer legs became more of a concern.  Sure enough, the midday 8 mile leg with the sun beating down on an unshaded roadway took too much out of our team captain and I had to throw on my gear and sub in with 1.7 miles left in the leg to finish it off.
> 
> We were getting close to both the end of the race and the clock was running against us at that point, so we were sweating making the 5:00 cutoff.  The last few legs we did a lot of splitting between runners while I waited for the anchor leg to take us home.  I got the baton at 3:40 for the 5.5 mile leg, so the clock wasn't really a factor at that point, but I wanted to bring us home strong.  I had started to get a little bit of the "rubber legs" earlier and wasn't sure what I had left, though.  Feeling the finish line must have given me a bit of an adrenaline shot because I started out strong and decided to see how long I could keep it up.  I managed to hold onto sub-9:00/mi through 4.5 miles and picked up the team at the end so we could all cross the line together, coming in at 9:04/mi at the end.  Beer, tacos and tuna sashimi on the beach for all at the finish!
> 
> We'll find out a bit later where we finished overall, but this was a run for the experience.  I cannot recommend this race highly enough as an experience.  I hope to run it again in the future.  I'm a solo runner and didn't know a single team member when we started the race.  It was such a great group of people and we bonded under the forge of the race.  The camaraderie and mutual support was fantastic!
> 
> Now, to deal with the aftermath.  I was supposed to run 24.5 miles which matched my @DopeyBadger training plan for the week pretty well, even if the runs were split a little differently than planned.  It was supposed to be split up 12 "easy" and 12 "hard" miles.  In the end I ran 26.2 miles (what a coincidence) in a total of 4:03:03 (does that count as a new marathon PR?).  The mileage split was more like 3.6 "easy" and 22.6 "hard".  I'm off to consult with @DopeyBadger now to consult on how to atone for my pacing sins.
> 
> Thank you for reading this far, if you're still with me!  I know it's a long post, but I did have 203.7 miles to cover.  This race goes down as one of my best running experiences and memories and hope everyone gets to try something like it some day.



That sounds awesome and intimidating.  Cool that you got the anchor leg.  I snorted out loud when you mentioned "atoning for pacing sins". Haha!!!


----------



## ZellyB

@camaker that sounds like a great race!!  Congrats.


----------



## sourire

Congratulations @camaker! Very cool recap!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@camaker sounds like you had a great race!! Part of me is so interested in partaking in one of these relays, and part of me hates the idea of not getting good quality sleep over a 48 hr period. LOL!


----------



## gjramsey

awesome report @camaker, and kudos for pushing thought your legs!  

Those kinds of relay races are something else.  The support sounds amazing compared to the three I have done.


----------



## jmasgat

@camaker Yikes about your team!  Did you figure out what cause the sickness?  Food (yours or the organizer)?  Virus?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Ran 12 miles with my rD group yesterday, and they ran 34 seconds/mile faster that they did on their 11 miler 2 weeks ago. They are really getting a hang of this running thing.

Ran 14 miles by myself this morning and it felt awesome. I am so glad that I decided to add the marathon in January.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Congrats, @camaker! Great recap, sounds like an awesome experience, and some great running on your part!


----------



## CherieFran

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks running a race: (Looks like a opportunity for another DIS meet up!
> 
> 20 - @camaker  - Tuan Run 200 (NG / N/A)
> 21 - @BikeFan  - Baltimore Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 21 - @FFigawi  - Bike Around the Bay (NG / N/A)
> 21 - @whaler8  - Super Hero Halloween Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @tigger536  - Atlanta 10 Miler (1:35:00 / N/A)
> 22 - @Disney at Heart - Atlanta 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @LSUfan4444  - Ironman NOLA 70.3 (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @Chasing Dopey - Marine Corps Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
> 22 - @ebradley23  - Marine Corps Marathon (4:00:00 / N/A)
> 22 - @BikeFan  - Marine Corps Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @tigger536  - Marine Corps Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @FredtheDuck  - Marine Corps 10k (1:15:00 / N/A)
> 22 - @CherieFran  - Marine Corps 10k (NG / N/A)
> 22 - @cadek  - Call of the Wilds 25k (NG / N/A)
> 
> If you need to revise a goal or make a edit, just let me know. If anyone wants to add a race to the list for this weekend, let me know and I will happily add it. Best of luck to everyone this weekend and safe travels!!



Great day today at the MCM 10K! Course mostly follows pieces of miles 18-26.2 of the marathon course and ends with the same final hill to the finish line at the Iwo Jima memorial. When I registered about 5 months ago, I was in the best shape I’d ever been and thought I could easily break 50:00. Instead I had 2+ months off of running with lots of rest and PT to try and compensate for fairly significant hip issue. I’ve been slowly building back up over the last month and a half and have been taking my pace very easy. My goal today was just to feel good and finish. I wanted to break 1:00:00 and thought squeaking a PR (55:49) would be totally best case scenario. It was a gorgeous day. May have been a bit warm for the marathoners but that first hour out there was perfect. Took the first mile very easy, didn’t waste energy fighting through the crowd. After the first mile, I gradually sped up and felt great. I averaged below 8:00 for each of the last 3 miles and was definitely gassed fighting up that last hill at the end. Finished in 51:56, which totally smashed my expectations! Felt amazing to know that I’ve retained much more speed than expected and really gave me hope that I’ve still got the chance to chase PRs. I really thought those days might be over with the hip situation. Hip is a bit achy this afternoon, but doesn’t seem too much worse off. Next up: ignoring PRs and getting ready for Dopey!


----------



## mrsg00fy

Congrats!


----------



## rteetz

Congrats @camaker!!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Great job @CherieFran!!


----------



## roxymama

Wow @CherieFran !  Congrats!!


----------



## camaker

Thanks, everyone!



Sailormoon2 said:


> @camaker sounds like you had a great race!! Part of me is so interested in partaking in one of these relays, and part of me hates the idea of not getting good quality sleep over a 48 hr period. LOL!



Lack of sleep is temporary, the memories and friends you'll make on one of these will last forever!  Give it a shot!  To be honest, we should have gotten much more sleep than we did. Our van management strategy was pretty poor on that front. You're supposed to put the half of your team running the next few legs into one van, which goes leg to leg making exchanges. The other half of the team drives the 2nd van ahead to where their legs start, camp out, and get several hours of sleep. Once the first van set is done with their runs they leapfrog ahead for their rest period. That requires a more consistent approach to leg rotation than our under strength team managed. 



gjramsey said:


> awesome report @camaker, and kudos for pushing thought your legs!
> 
> Those kinds of relay races are something else.  The support sounds amazing compared to the three I have done.



This was my first relay, so I don't have anything to compare it to, but I don't have any complaints about the race support. I was floored by the church with the bonfire and a full covered dish buffet donated to the race. I wish I hadn't been so tired and didn't think to make a donation to the church at the time. 



jmasgat said:


> @camaker Yikes about your team!  Did you figure out what cause the sickness?  Food (yours or the organizer)?  Virus?



Nobody ever figured out anything definitive as a cause and it passed  very quickly. The folks involved just chalked it up to "runner's stomach" from eating poorly and off schedule in combination with all the running. I would definitely change up my eating approach if I did this again. I really needed to bring more stomach friendly solid food options.


----------



## apdebord

Didn’t add it to this week’s race list, but my husband and I joined our boys at their first race, Bark in the Park 1 Mile Puppy Trot. Dusty is between14-16 years old, so he enjoyed being pushed. Simon PR’d from his training times, coming in at 9:01 and 17th place- only 1 potty break and 2 attempts to lay down in the grass on the course.  It was a great family day and the boys are still sleeping it off 26 hours later!


----------



## StarGirl11

@LSUlakes Go ahead and put me down for 6:00 hours for Hawk Indoor Marathon.

I missed the PR spectacularly. I didn't just fade, I faded so badly I first thought my Garmin malfunctioned. Time was 7:00:33 (yeah I almost DLFed, I was about five minutes from the penguin, I debated dropping back to try to take it since I was all ready being passed but decided against it). Looking back when my phones camera fogged up that was a sign that a PR attempt was a bad idea. Did that stop me? Nope. I was right on track and then I hit Mile 12 and my pace quickly started getting slower.

I actually was so done by the time we got through the bridge I messaged my trainer mid race. First thing out of his mouth was what was the cause. I am positive it was 90 percent heat and maybe a touch of the shoes probably should have been retired beforehand but it was too late to do anything about it.

I am really really tired of my marathons going sideways...ah well on to Hawk and making peace with sub 6.


----------



## FredtheDuck

StarGirl11 said:


> @LSUlakes Go ahead and put me down for 6:00 hours for Hawk Indoor Marathon.
> 
> I missed the PR spectacularly. I didn't just fade, I faded so badly I first thought my Garmin malfunctioned. Time was 7:00:33 (yeah I almost DLFed, I was about five minutes from the penguin, I debated dropping back to try to take it since I was all ready being passed but decided against it). Looking back when my phones camera fogged up that was a sign that a PR attempt was a bad idea. Did that stop me? Nope. I was right on track and then I hit Mile 12 and my pace quickly started getting slower.
> 
> I actually was so done by the time we got through the bridge I messaged my trainer mid race. First thing out of his mouth was what was the cause. I am positive it was 90 percent heat and maybe a touch of the shoes probably should have been retired beforehand but it was too late to do anything about it.
> 
> I am really really tired of my marathons going sideways...ah well on to Hawk and making peace with sub 6.
> 
> View attachment 278657



Literally everyone I know that did the marathon today had a tough race. I know two that said it was their worst race ever. Like you, it seems like a lot of people hit 12 or 13 and just faded fast. Props to you for knuckling it out, sounds like it was super tough.


----------



## ZellyB

@CherieFran great job on your race and amazing time!!

@apdebord love your puppy trot report. Awesome!


----------



## ZellyB

@StarGirl11 congrats on completing your marathon. Sorry it was such a tough one but great job gutting it out.


----------



## BikeFan

Race Report, or a Tale of a Double Race Weekend

I hadn't originally planned to run a half and a full on the same weekend, but I registered for the Marine Corps Marathon lottery not really expecting to get in.  A few weeks later, I jokingly mentioned to my brother-in-law Tony about the HUGE medal they were giving out for the King Crab Challenge, a series of three races in Maryland (2 halfs and a 10-miler).  To my surprise, he wanted to do it, and since it was my idea, how could I say no?  So we sign up, and I find out I got into MCM.  Thus, a Baltimore-Washington Goofy Challenge was born.

*Baltimore Half:*
Leading up to this race, we asked a bunch of Marylanders what it was like, and one word we kept hearing was 'hilly', a word you usually don't want to hear.  Oh, well, it was only a half, so we could take a few hills.  Unfortunately, my streak of warm weather races continued, and this one had a late start (9:45) so the marathoners would finish at about the same time.  By the start it was around 70, and it would climb into the upper 70s by noon or so.

For the first two legs of the King Crab, I ran with Tony, but since I was doing MCM on Sunday, I told Tony I was going to go at my own pace and try to spend less time on my feet.  Starting out, the pack wasn't too crowded, and I was able to settle into a decent pace.  Unfortunately, previews of hilly were accurate - my watch says we gained 1071 ft over the course of the race.  Still, I was feeling better as the race went on, and I really picked it up over the last five miles.  My final time was 1:41:02, a pace that was probably faster than it should've been and was going to haunt me tomorrow.

*MCM: *
Getting home from Baltimore, I got an email from the MCM stating a weather advisory had been issued for Sunday, with temperatures expected to climb into the upper 70's.  Not welcome news, but it was what the forecast had been saying, so there wasn't much I could do about it.  Although I didn't really have a goal for this race, I decided to see if I could get under 4 hours.  I hadn't really tapered for this, and the heat was going to work against me, but what the heck - a goal helps keep me focused.

One of the not-so-great things about the MCM is they use the 'honor system' for corral placement.  Memo to the organizers: This does NOT work for a race of 30K runners.  Lining up in the 3:30-3:59 corral, it seemed like more than half the field was crammed into the sub-3:30 or better corrals.  This made for a very slow and packed beginning, and it didn't really open up until the Mile 8 or so.  Since I was still a little sore from yesterday and I didn't want to waste too much energy, I didn't move up much in the pack in the beginning, and my first few miles were off-pace.  As the pack began to thin out, I gradually started feeling good and picking up the pace.

A friend was cheering for a bunch of local runners and had offered earlier in the week to have the beverages of our choice just past the halfway point.  When I had jokingly told him I wanted a beer, he said he'd have a cold one ready, but I was bound to regret it.  True to his word, he had a beer for me, which I quickly emptied.  It actually tasted great, and for the next 9 miles or so, I continued to feel great and pick up the pace.  Just past Mile 22, however, I suddenly started to hit the wall.  Earlier in the race, I'd had to stop twice for potty breaks, so thinking I was overhydrated, I started skipping every other water stop.  By Mile 22, however, I think that caught up with me.  I suddenly got very nauseous and somewhat dizzy, and had to stop and walk to get my head together.  The temps were into the upper 70s by then, which didn't help.  I walk/ran for a while for a while and doubled up on the water and Gatorade, and started to feel a little better.  Just past Mile 23, they were giving out animal crackers, so I grabbed some of those with a water and that helped some too.  I saw my sub-4 goal was slipping, so I tried to keep running for the last few miles.  This being a race in honor of the USMC, the final .2 was up a hill, but I finally got to the finish line for a final time of 4:01:19.  I just missed sub-4, but given the heat, it didn't bother me too much.  I even got a shout-out from the announcer, who decided share with the audience that I was 47.  Odd, but whatever . . .

Anyway, as the old saying goes, pain is temporary, but race medals are forever, so here's the weekend's haul:



That King Crab medal is huge!  They said it doubles as a shield!  No doubt.  The crab and MCM medals open up, which is cool.  Anyway, thanks for reading!


----------



## StarGirl11

FredtheDuck said:


> Literally everyone I know that did the marathon today had a tough race. I know two that said it was their worst race ever. Like you, it seems like a lot of people hit 12 or 13 and just faded fast. Props to you for knuckling it out, sounds like it was super tough.



I'm thinking the temperature must have increased right around then (10-11 am). I have a friend who does sub 4 marathons and ground to a halt for 10 minutes from cramping around Mile 23. Which would probably be similar to that time frame.


----------



## StarGirl11

Meanwhile my trainer can't seem to compute that the missed PR wasn't entirely on me. I think I've explained to him in about 5 ways that it was hot and it impacted everyone.

I'm half tempted to link the Facebook group I'm in to prove a point so he can see what some of the others are saying.


----------



## pixarmom

BikeFan said:


> Race Report, or a Tale of a Double Race Weekend
> 
> I hadn't originally planned to run a half and a full on the same weekend, but I registered for the Marine Corps Marathon lottery not really expecting to get in.  A few weeks later, I jokingly mentioned to my brother-in-law Tony about the HUGE medal they were giving out for the King Crab Challenge, a series of three races in Maryland (2 halfs and a 10-miler).  To my surprise, he wanted to do it, and since it was my idea, how could I say now?  So we sign up, and I find out I got into MCM.  Thus, a Baltimore-Washington Goofy Challenge was born.
> 
> *Baltimore Half:*
> Leading up to this race, we asked a bunch of Marylanders what it was like, and one word we kept hearing was 'hilly', a word you usually don't want to hear.  Oh, well, it was only a half, so we could take a few hills.  Unfortunately, my streak of warm weather races continued, and this one had a late start (9:45) so the marathoners would finish at about the same time.  By the start it was around 70, and it would climb into the upper 70s by noon or so.
> 
> For the first two legs of the King Crab, I ran with Tony, but since I was doing MCM on Sunday, I told Tony I was going to go at my own pace and try to spend less time on my feet.  Starting out, the pack wasn't too crowded, and I was able to settle into a decent pace.  Unfortunately, previews of hilly were accurate - my watch says we gained 1071 ft over the course of the race.  Still, I was feeling better as the race went on, and I really picked it up over the last five miles.  My final time was 1:41:02, a pace that was probably faster than it should've been and was going to haunt me tomorrow.
> 
> *MCM: *
> Getting home from Baltimore, I got an email from the MCM stating a weather advisory had been issued for Sunday, with temperatures expected to climb into the upper 70's.  Not welcome news, but it was what the forecast had been saying, so there wasn't much I could do about it.  Although I didn't really have a goal for this race, I decided to see if I could get under 4 hours.  I hadn't really tapered for this, and the heat was going to work against me, but what the heck - a goal helps keep me focused.
> 
> One of the not-so-great things about the MCM is they use the 'honor system' for corral placement.  Memo to the organizers: This does NOT work for a race of 30K runners.  Lining up in the 3:30-3:59 corral, it seemed like more than half the field was crammed into the sub-3:30 or better corrals.  This made for a very slow and packed beginning, and it didn't really open up until the Mile 8 or so.  Since I was still a little sore from yesterday and I didn't want to waste too much energy, I didn't move up much in the pack in the beginning, and my first few miles were off-pace.  As the pack began to thin out, I gradually started feeling good and picking up the pace.
> 
> A friend was cheering for a bunch of local runners and had offered earlier in the week to have the beverages of our choice just past the halfway point.  When I had jokingly told him I wanted a beer, he said he'd have a cold one ready, but I was bound to regret it.  True to his word, he had a beer for me, which I quickly emptied.  It actually tasted great, and for the next 9 miles or so, I continued to feel great and pick up the pace.  Just past Mile 22, however, I suddenly started to hit the wall.  Earlier in the race, I'd had to stop twice for potty breaks, so thinking I was overhydrated, I started skipping every other water stop.  By Mile 22, however, I think that caught up with me.  I suddenly got very nauseous and somewhat dizzy, and had to stop and walk to get my head together.  The temps were into the upper 70s by then, which didn't help.  I walk/ran for a while for a while and doubled up on the water and Gatorade, and started to feel a little better.  Just past Mile 23, they were giving out animal crackers, so I grabbed some of those with a water and that helped some too.  I saw my sub-4 goal was slipping, so I tried to keep running for the last few miles.  This being a race in honor of the USMC, the final .2 was up a hill, but I finally got to the finish line for a final time of 4:01:19.  I just missed sub-4, but given the heat, it didn't bother me too much.  I even got a shout-out from the announcer, who decided share with the audience that I was 47.  Odd, but whatever . . .
> 
> Anyway, as the old saying goes, pain is temporary, but race medals are forever, so here's the weekend's haul:
> 
> View attachment 278667
> 
> That King Crab medal is huge!  They said it doubles as a shield!  No doubt.  The crab and MCM medals open up, which is cool.  Anyway, thanks for reading!



Love this!  It's a non-Disney Goofy Challenge!  Too funny about the age announcement.  D.C. heat in October is not to be underestimated, so I think this is a particularly amazing accomplishment!  A couple years ago, I had the chance to return home and run the Navy/Air Force Half, and that Sept/Oct D.C. weather is serious stuff.


----------



## ZellyB

Wow @BikeFan sounds like a really challenging weekend. WY to go on both races!!


----------



## MoonGirl12

StarGirl11 said:


> @LSUlakes Go ahead and put me down for 6:00 hours for Hawk Indoor Marathon.
> 
> I missed the PR spectacularly. I didn't just fade, I faded so badly I first thought my Garmin malfunctioned. Time was 7:00:33 (yeah I almost DLFed, I was about five minutes from the penguin, I debated dropping back to try to take it since I was all ready being passed but decided against it). Looking back when my phones camera fogged up that was a sign that a PR attempt was a bad idea. Did that stop me? Nope. I was right on track and then I hit Mile 12 and my pace quickly started getting slower.
> 
> I actually was so done by the time we got through the bridge I messaged my trainer mid race. First thing out of his mouth was what was the cause. I am positive it was 90 percent heat and maybe a touch of the shoes probably should have been retired beforehand but it was too late to do anything about it.
> 
> I am really really tired of my marathons going sideways...ah well on to Hawk and making peace with sub 6.
> 
> View attachment 278657



i read these boards, but i finally had to register after you posted this.

i met you in line for merchandise at this year's marathon at Disney World and you were nice, so I have been following you via these boards in races that we have run and have followed results. you have done many great races!

but why do you not have a time for the 35K mat today?


----------



## DVCFan1994

@camaker sounds like your relay was a great experience!

@CherieFran way to go at the MCM 10k! 

@apdebord sounds like a fun race for your family

@StarGirl11 I get that you’re frustrated with the conditions you got, but you stuck it out and finished.  Well done.

@BikeFan What a weekend for you!  Congratulations on two great finishes!


----------



## McNs

Wow some awesome race reports! All those who raced did 100% better than I did. @StarGirl11 sounds like a brutal race, sometimes they are, fantastic effort to guts it out to the finish. I reckon as a runner you learn more from those races than the ones you ace.


----------



## StarGirl11

MoonGirl12 said:


> i read these boards, but i finally had to register after you posted this.
> 
> i met you in line for merchandise at this year's marathon at Disney World and you were nice, so I have been following you via these boards in races that we have run and have followed results. you have done many great races!
> 
> but why do you not have a time for the 35K mat today?



Hey! Nice to see you again.

As for your question that's actually a mystery to me. I hit all the mats including the one at 21.7 (that was right before the Crystal City Gauntlet so I remember crossing it better then some of the other mats). The only thing I can maybe think of is I know a water cannon was being used to cool down runners not far off maybe that's what caused the issue? None of the mats were pulled by the time I passed through.

It wouldn't be the first time I've had weird missing splits. I have a couple from London when I was sick that don't make sense.


----------



## BikeFan

StarGirl11 said:


> Meanwhile my trainer can't seem to compute that the missed PR wasn't entirely on me. I think I've explained to him in about 5 ways that it was hot and it impacted everyone.
> 
> I'm half tempted to link the Facebook group I'm in to prove a point so he can see what some of the others are saying.



Congratulations on finishing the MCM!  It was definitely hot out there, and a lot of the last 10K didn't seem to have much shade, especially coming back into Virginia across the second bridge.  The heat definitely affected a lot of people, me included.  I saw a lot of runners off to the side stretching cramping muscles or walking it in with a noticeable limp.  Several more required medical attention as well.  You did great just to finish, despite it not being a PR-type of day for anyone.  



pixarmom said:


> Love this!  It's a non-Disney Goofy Challenge!  Too funny about the age announcement.  D.C. heat in October is not to be underestimated, so I think this is a particularly amazing accomplishment!  A couple years ago, I had the chance to return home and run the Navy/Air Force Half, and that Sept/Oct D.C. weather is serious stuff.



Thanks, and yeah, the weather in the DC region can be very unpredictable in the spring and fall.  When I ran the Army 10-Miler last year in early October, it was freezing cold with gusty winds, yet this year's 10-Miler had a head advisory!  You never know what you're going to get for an October race around here.  The last two MCMs have been hot, but it's been freezing cold in the past.  I think they even had light snow one year!  



ZellyB said:


> Wow @BikeFan sounds like a really challenging weekend. WY to go on both races!!



Thanks!  My wife was waiting at the MCM finish and said the announcer gave a shout-out to running legend Michael Wardian as he was finishing in 2:54.  As if 2:54 isn't impressive enough, Wardian got third in the Baltimore full on Saturday with a 2:39.  2:39 and 2:54 on consecutive days, with temps in the high-70's is just wow!  I want to be him when I grow up!  



DVCFan1994 said:


> @camaker sounds like your relay was a great experience!
> 
> @CherieFran way to go at the MCM 10k!
> 
> @apdebord sounds like a fun race for your family
> 
> @StarGirl11 I get that you’re frustrated with the conditions you got, but you stuck it out and finished.  Well done.
> 
> @BikeFan What a weekend for you!  Congratulations on two great finishes!



Thanks!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *For those who run in the evening. Do you find it easy to fall asleep post-run or do you end up staying up way later than intended because of adrenaline or just your mind still at work? Any tips to get to sleep?

Todays questions is a suggestion from a fellow poster and one that I also have the same issue with. Thanks for the suggestion!

ATTQOTD: I find that even if I start the run tired, post run I am wide awake for a much longer time than normal as well. I unfortunately do not have a good answer to this question, because the same thing happens to me. Very interested if anyone has any good tips though!


----------



## LSUlakes

StarGirl11 said:


> @LSUlakes Go ahead and put me down for 6:00 hours for Hawk Indoor Marathon.
> 
> I missed the PR spectacularly. I didn't just fade, I faded so badly I first thought my Garmin malfunctioned. Time was 7:00:33 (yeah I almost DLFed, I was about five minutes from the penguin, I debated dropping back to try to take it since I was all ready being passed but decided against it). Looking back when my phones camera fogged up that was a sign that a PR attempt was a bad idea. Did that stop me? Nope. I was right on track and then I hit Mile 12 and my pace quickly started getting slower.
> 
> I actually was so done by the time we got through the bridge I messaged my trainer mid race. First thing out of his mouth was what was the cause. I am positive it was 90 percent heat and maybe a touch of the shoes probably should have been retired beforehand but it was too late to do anything about it.
> 
> I am really really tired of my marathons going sideways...ah well on to Hawk and making peace with sub 6.
> 
> View attachment 278657



I must have missed the post with the info for the Hawk Indoor Marathon. Could you please let me know when that is.


----------



## StarGirl11

LSUlakes said:


> I must have missed the post with the info for the Hawk Indoor Marathon. Could you please let me know when that is.



Sorry I am exhausted (3 hours of sleep before I had to fly back home). Forgot to post it. 12/17 is the date.


----------



## Disney at Heart

@camaker, @CherieFran, Glad you had great races!
@apdebord I don't have a pet right now, but if I still had my beautiful, blue-eyed dalmation (he's been gone a long time, but we have not replaced him), I would love to do some running with him.
@BikeFan Wow, you are Goofy when you aren't officially Goofy! Good job!
@StarGirl11 I also had a rough race, though only a 10 miler, but we stuck it out and finished!

Atlanta 10 miler report: Finished in 1:57:36. Last year I did it (on a somewhat different course) in 1:41:22, so obviously it was not a great race for me; however, I was pleased to have been able to do it at all since earlier in the week, I had a stomach virus with sweats and chills for 4 days, and was getting shots and fluids. I started in corral C. The first 5 miles were pretty good, but then the weak, dehydrated, dizzy feeling took over and I did a lot of walking on the last half. I was determined to finish it because it is the second leg of the Atlanta Track Club's "Triple Peach" challenge. I can finish up the challenge with the Thanksgiving Day Half Marathon.

The new course was partially backwards from the old, but with some new neighborhoods thrown in. It seemed to be even more hilly than the old one, or maybe I just perceived it that way, and some of the roads made me feel like I was trail running. There were quite a few open holes and uneven pavement. We ran mainly on the right side of the roads,  with little on the left, mostly in one or two lanes so it was pretty crowded in many places, and the strong cant of the road on the far right was a challenge to my IT band. Also, when we should have entered the Atlanta Botanical Gardens, most from corrals C-F had to keep going down the road for a while, enter Piedmont Park, run a few minutes and take a sharp left to go 20 steps, go around a cone, and come right back to exit the park. There was supposedly going to be "crowding" when the botanical gardens opened, so we couldn't go through.


----------



## ZellyB

@Disney at Heart sorry you had a tough race, but well done on getting out there and doing it after being sick.  That's rough!  Well done on completing it.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I don't run at "night" really... my running group runs from 6-7pm on weeknights, in theory, although in practice sometimes we get a late start, but we're always done by 7:15-7:30.  I don't have any problems sleeping normally on those nights... I don't go to bed until 11pm or midnight, so any adrenaline is long out of my system by the time I get home, eat dinner, watch tv, play video games, etc.


----------



## FredtheDuck

I did the MCM10k this weekend, too. Full recap is in my journal (and it's long, so please only read it if you're bored). The TL;DR is that I have a new PR (1:02:22), was glad not to have encountered the weather the marathoners got in the latter parts of their race (was only about 60 when I finished), and agree with @BikeFan about the honor system corrals being an issue - we had the same problem in the 10k, which had 7,000+ racers self-seeding. @MoanasPapa doesn't post here much, but he also PRd the 10k at 56:26!


----------



## JulieODC

I don’t usually run at night, though I did last year once a week for my local run club. I’d say that I needed to come home and let the adrenaline subside before sleeping (usually with a glass if wine and trashy reality tv!)

Congrats to all the racers this weekend!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Congratulations to everyone that raced this weekend!! Relays, marathons, lessons learned and PRs... lots of reasons to be proud of this group today! 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run in the evening. Do you find it easy to fall asleep post-run or do you end up staying up way later than intended because of adrenaline or just your mind still at work? Any tips to get to sleep?



I am an evening (usually starting 6pm-9pm) runner and have no problem going to sleep afterward- I actually think I sleep worse on nights I don't run!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run in the evening. Do you find it easy to fall asleep post-run or do you end up staying up way later than intended because of adrenaline or just your mind still at work? Any tips to get to sleep?


I run in the evening during the week mostly, but I don't like to run in the dark so I get it done early enough that I have plenty of time to unwind and settle down a bit. I am also one that fresh air can wipe me out so there are times that I get back, eat and relax and end up in bed early because I am tired. I do mostly short runs in the evenings and save my long runs for the weekends and do those in the morning. I got nothing on how to help get to sleep, my body loves sleep so no issues here!


----------



## SheHulk

Guys-- I'm running out of podcasts to listen to, now that @DopeyBadger has me running 5x/week! I know this comes up periodically but what are you listening to now? (Nothing political please I can't take any more politics especially when I am running and trying to relax)
I've noticed that for some reason it seems every fall I gravitate toward scary stories, while I'm running in the woods!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Congratulations @FredtheDuck and @MoanasPapa Glad y'all had a good race!


----------



## roxymama

Congrats to everyone who was out there racing this weekend.  Running a full 26.2+ miles is an incredible accomplishment.  I can't imagine yet going that far, it's really cool when you can gut it out and keep pushing every last mile, so kudos!  
And super excited for all the PR smashers out there too 

ATTQOTD:  So I'll admit this was my question so I'll wait for all the responses.  I've been having a really hard time turning off my brain after a late night treadmill session (which are more prevalent the sooner it gets darker around these parts.)  There's times I don't fully fall asleep until after midnight even though I'm physically in bed lying there by 10:00 or 10:30 in the dark.  So any tips...I'm all ears? 
I tend to start running between 8:30pm and 9pm.  I'm sure watching stuff on my phone or the gym tv is also contributing to my mind being awake but it helps with the treadmill boredom.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> Congrats to everyone who was out there racing this weekend.  Running a full 26.2+ miles is an incredible accomplishment.  I can't imagine yet going that far, it's really cool when you can gut it out and keep pushing every last mile, so kudos!
> And super excited for all the PR smashers out there too
> 
> ATTQOTD:  So I'll admit this was my question so I'll wait for all the responses.  I've been having a really hard time turning off my brain after a late night treadmill session (which are more prevalent the sooner it gets darker around these parts.)  There's times I don't fully fall asleep until after midnight even though I'm physically in bed lying there by 10:00 or 10:30 in the dark.  So any tips...I'm all ears?
> I tend to start running between 8:30pm and 9pm.  I'm sure watching stuff on my phone or the gym tv is also contributing to my mind being awake but it helps with the treadmill boredom.



Do you sleep better/fall asleep faster on the nights that you don't run?


----------



## BikeFan

FredtheDuck said:


> I did the MCM10k this weekend, too. Full recap is in my journal (and it's long, so please only read it if you're bored). The TL;DR is that I have a new PR (1:02:22), was glad not to have encountered the weather the marathoners got in the latter parts of their race (was only about 60 when I finished), and agree with @BikeFan about the honor system corrals being an issue - we had the same problem in the 10k, which had 7,000+ racers self-seeding. @MoanasPapa doesn't post here much, but he also PRd the 10k at 56:26!



Congratulations to you both, and it's interesting that you experienced the same crowding issues in the 10K.  I've run the Historic Half twice, and it's put on by the same organization.  They also use the same self-seeding honor system for that race, and the field is around 7K runners most years.  Those times, it was just like the MCM and the MC 10K - pure chaos, with everyone seeding themselves at the front.  There's a lot of positive things about these events, but I'd never recommend running them for time unless you get to the corrals early and camp out for a spot in the front.  Otherwise, you're going to be dealing with a crowded pack for the first 5+ miles.  

The other issue I noticed was the number of runners with headphones - probably half the field was using headphones.  They weren't banned in the rules and normally I don't have a big issue with headphone use, but the MCM in particular had a number of disabled wheeled athletes and runners pushing participants in wheelchairs.  When overtaking runners, the wheeled athletes would call out "On your left (or right)!" and most people were good about making some room on the very crowded course.  However, lots of people in headphones weren't hearing these call-outs at first, or at all, and there were several close calls I witnessed.  One runner was so oblivious to her surroundings that other runners had to tap her on the shoulder to tell her a wheeled athlete was trying to get by.  There were definitely some unsafe situations out there.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

roxymama said:


> Congrats to everyone who was out there racing this weekend.  Running a full 26.2+ miles is an incredible accomplishment.  I can't imagine yet going that far, it's really cool when you can gut it out and keep pushing every last mile, so kudos!
> And super excited for all the PR smashers out there too
> 
> ATTQOTD:  So I'll admit this was my question so I'll wait for all the responses.  I've been having a really hard time turning off my brain after a late night treadmill session (which are more prevalent the sooner it gets darker around these parts.)  *There's times I don't fully fall asleep until after midnight even though I'm physically in bed lying there by 10:00 or 10:30 in the dark.  So any tips...I'm all ears? *
> I tend to start running between 8:30pm and 9pm.  I'm sure watching stuff on my phone or the gym tv is also contributing to my mind being awake but it helps with the treadmill boredom.


Have you tried reading in bed? That does it for me. If I really want to go to sleep, I have a really boring book next to my bed. Within a few pages, I am off to Neverland.


----------



## Disney at Heart

ZellyB said:


> @Disney at Heart sorry you had a tough race, but well done on getting out there and doing it after being sick.  That's rough!  Well done on completing it.


Thanks. We runners are a stubborn, umm determined, bunch when we want something! Whether it's a struggle to finish, a fight for a PR, time/work constraints during training, or a difficult personal situation, we don't let it get us down for long. We MAKE it work.

QOTD: I don't run often at night, and when I do, it is usually on the treadmill. If that happens, it means I have had a long, hard day, so sleeping is easy then. But I am such a laid back person that I don't get big endorphin or adrenaline rushes like some do. Do you think there is a correlation? The larger the rush, the harder it is to sleep?


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> Do you sleep better/fall asleep faster on the nights that you don't run?



Usually.  On the nights I do run late, I drive to the gym and then home and then shower after de-sweating (ewww) and then it takes me awhile to zone out enough to get into bed (I probably should break the disboard habit before bed too) and then my mind is just like "REMEMBER EVERYTHING WE DID IN YOUR LIFETIME???"  

I really enjoy my late morning or afternoon weekend runs, but sometimes I end up having to long run at night for all kinds of reasons.  Sometimes I am so tired after long tempo runs I fall asleep fast though.  

Really starting to think maybe an at home treadmill for morning running may have to be in my future.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> Usually.  On the nights I do run late, I drive to the gym and then home and then shower after de-sweating (ewww) and then it takes me awhile to zone out enough to get into bed (I probably should break the disboard habit before bed too) and then my mind is just like "REMEMBER EVERYTHING WE DID IN YOUR LIFETIME???"
> 
> I really enjoy my late morning or afternoon weekend runs, but sometimes I end up having to long run at night for all kinds of reasons.  Sometimes I am so tired after long tempo runs I fall asleep fast though.
> 
> Really starting to think maybe an at home treadmill for morning running may have to be in my future.



I hate that feeling- I have a tendency to not think of good things too... As @BuckeyeBama mentioned, reading can really help me slow my mind down. 

My at-home treadmill is one of my favorite purchases to date. Not to be an encourager... but I don't think you'd regret it!


----------



## roxymama

Disney at Heart said:


> Thanks. We runners are a stubborn, umm determined, bunch when we want something! Whether it's a struggle to finish, a fight for a PR, time/work constraints during training, or a difficult personal situation, we don't let it get us down for long. We MAKE it work.
> 
> QOTD: I don't run often at night, and when I do, it is usually on the treadmill. If that happens, it means I have had a long, hard day, so sleeping is easy then. But I am such a laid back person that I don't get big endorphin or adrenaline rushes like some do. Do you think there is a correlation? The larger the rush, the harder it is to sleep?



I think my mind turns on when I run (especially on the treadmill) as I tend to zone out more just watching the scenery outside (although I for sure have runs outdoors where I'm thinking about everything.)  I wonder if @BuckeyeBama suggestion of a book may help me focus on other stuff instead of what's going through my head??? hmmmm
I've had similar issues relaxing with yoga...because instead of calming my mind I find myself alone with my mind (in a room of people, but alone, if you know what I mean.)


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I run right after work so no evening runs for me. Long runs on the weekend are usually mid morning.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I run after work if I do not have time or the distance is too long for a lunch run (which has been the case the last few months). Normally I am finished around 7:00, but lately with 13 milers on Thursdays I have not been finishing until around 8:00. My main issue is making sure I am eating after I get finished, because normally I just want to shower and get in the bed. I do not have an issue falling asleep once I am done, but like @BuckeyeBama I also read before I go to sleep, which almost always works after about 15 minutes. I'm not sure if that means I am really tired or if my book is boring though...


----------



## KingLlama

I read WHILE doing evening runs, and that's probably why I'm constantly ending up in the hospital.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Wow I loved reading these race recaps!
@apdebord a puppy race sounds so fun!  I would love to find one close to me to run with my family!  Really cute photo of you guys too!
@CherieFran congrats on your PR.  Speedy!!
@BikeFan You were busy this weekend!  Congrats on both of your big races!
@StarGirl11 The runners I follow on IG that ran MCM described how tough it was with the weather.  Congratulations for powering through!!
@Disney at Heart congrats on the Atlanta 10 miler.  Those tough races make you the strong runner you are!
@camaker that race sounds SO cool!  I had the chance to run Ragnar a couple of years ago, but the team fell apart before the race.  I'm still on the hunt for a group to run a relay with.  Your recap definitely added fuel to that desire!

ATTQOTD: It's pretty rare for me to run at night.  I usually run as soon as my kids get off to school.  But @roxymama I have tons of experience having trouble falling asleep!  I have a super hard time "turning my brain off" when I lay down.  I've discovered the trick for me is listening to a semi-boring podcast with one wireless earbud in my ear.  It's been quite the processs of finding that perfect sleeping podcast though- too interesting and my brain is active listening to it, and too boring and my brain starts thinking about my to-do lists, my kids, our next vacation, all of things I feel guilty about, etc haha

@SheHulk Some (non-political) podcasts I enjoy running to are: The Business (a weekly podcast about the movie business), Runner's World Human Race, Living the Dream with Rory O'Malley (a Hamilton cast member that interviews some of his fellow Broadway buddies), and then lastly if there is a show I'm really into I always search for a podcast that is dedicated to that show (right now I'm on an Outlander bend so I'm listening to Outlander Cast with Mary and Blake and The Official Outlander Podcast)


----------



## jmasgat

FredtheDuck said:


> I did the MCM10k this weekend, too. Full recap is in my journal (and it's long, so please only read it if you're bored). The TL;DR is that I have a new PR (1:02:22), was glad not to have encountered the weather the marathoners got in the latter parts of their race (was only about 60 when I finished), and agree with @BikeFan about the honor system corrals being an issue - we had the same problem in the 10k, which had 7,000+ racers self-seeding. @MoanasPapa doesn't post here much, but he also PRd the 10k at 56:26!



I ran the 10k here 3 years ago and was really disappointed with the whole corral setup.  Even though I ended up PRing, my Garmin showed 6.4 miles.  The extra was spent avoiding walkers who lined up in the sub-8 mpm section.....and then walked multiperson abreast.  Race organizers need to do a better job of "educating" runners/walkers about corrals.  No walkers should be seeding themselves that fast.


----------



## jmasgat

SheHulk said:


> Guys-- I'm running out of podcasts to listen to, now that @DopeyBadger has me running 5x/week! I know this comes up periodically but what are you listening to now? (Nothing political please I can't take any more politics especially when I am running and trying to relax)
> I've noticed that for some reason it seems every fall I gravitate toward scary stories, while I'm running in the woods!



No Such Thing as a Fish is quite enjoyable.  http://qi.com/podcast


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run in the evening. Do you find it easy to fall asleep post-run or do you end up staying up way later than intended because of adrenaline or just your mind still at work? Any tips to get to sleep?



ATTQOTD:  During the week I generally run when I get home from work, which usually results in runs from 6:00 to 7:30 or 8:00, not sure if that qualifies as the evening running you're looking for information on.  I don't eat dinner until I get back from the run so between dinner and a little wind down time before bed around 10:00, I usually don't have too much trouble getting to sleep.  If I'm a little wired when bedtime rolls around I'll read or listen to music to help settle things and get to sleep.



SheHulk said:


> Guys-- I'm running out of podcasts to listen to, now that @DopeyBadger has me running 5x/week! I know this comes up periodically but what are you listening to now? (Nothing political please I can't take any more politics especially when I am running and trying to relax)
> I've noticed that for some reason it seems every fall I gravitate toward scary stories, while I'm running in the woods!



Have you tried audiobooks in addition to just podcasts?  I've gotten great use out of an Audible subscription.  The books usually last quite a few runs (they can be 9-54 hours or so, depending on the book), so I don't have to worry about changing them up too often and if I find a particularly engaging story the anticipation of finding out what happens next is actually a motivator to get to the next run!


----------



## Chaitali

Great job to everyone that had races this past weekend!  Sounds like a bunch of really tough races. 

When I run in the evenings, it's pre-dinner.  So I'd be done by 7 and that gives my plenty of time to relax and wind down before going to bed around 10pm.

As far as things to listen too, I've really been enjoying audio books recently too.  I've been getting them from the library, which is nice not having to pay extra.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I haven't really ran at night since training for Wine and Dine 2014. After getting home, I'd pop something in the oven, take a shower, eat, then drink a cup of chamomile tea while watching TV. I typically struggled to stay awake while drinking my tea, so no issues here. Nowadays, I'm typically either teaching a barre class or taking one, so I often don't get home until 8 from that. I'm normally asleep by 10. Granted, I get up at 4:30 everyday so that may have something to do with it. 

DH is on night running restriction. One night this summer, I was out of town, he couldn't sleep, so he set out for 15 miles (with a headlamp and reflective gear). Long story short, he fell and separated his shoulder....at midnight. Still got the miles in though. Couldn't go to the doctor for a few days because he was flying to WDW the next morning to meet me. He's fine now so we can laugh about it.


----------



## StarGirl11

jmasgat said:


> I ran the 10k here 3 years ago and was really disappointed with the whole corral setup.  Even though I ended up PRing, my Garmin showed 6.4 miles.  The extra was spent avoiding walkers who lined up in the sub-8 mpm section.....and then walked multiperson abreast.  Race organizers need to do a better job of "educating" runners/walkers about corrals.  No walkers should be seeding themselves that fast.



If they were just flat out walkers then I agree with you. But there are run/walkers who can do an 8 mpm. Galloway who created the method ran a BQ pace with the run/walk.

AAOTD: I am trying to actually get off of running at night since it has impacted my sleep schedule before


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I don’t like running at night because it does take me awhile to settle down and sleep. We have a few early risers in my house and so I mentally start thinking about how many hours I have to sleep before one of them is in my face letting me know that they are in fact awake. 

@camaker - congrats on the Tuna Run! A friend of my dads was on a team of 4! They are all ultra runners so all those miles did’t seem to bother them. I had two friends who ran it and their team finished fifth overall. 

Congrats to everyone else on your races this past weekend!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run in the evening. Do you find it easy to fall asleep post-run or do you end up staying up way later than intended because of adrenaline or just your mind still at work? Any tips to get to sleep?


I don’t run in the evening so I guess his doesn’t pertain to me. I am however a night owl and tend to stay up late. Marathon weekend is so hard to get sleep.


----------



## JulieODC

@SheHulk - I like Another Mother Runner, Mickey Miles and More, all the disunplugged podcasts, This American Life, Reality Life with Kate Casey, Longest Shortest Time, Slate Working, and The Sporkful.

My absolute favorite is Katie Couric’s podcast.


----------



## jennamfeo

@camaker Welp, your report made me cry. This is why I love running. I wish I had running friends IRL. I wish that I wasn't such an introvert that I made friends at any of my previous Disney runs.

@CherieFran Congrats on a great race & PR!!

@apdebord THAT'S ADORABLE. Great job pups!

@BikeFan That King Crab medal is amazing!


----------



## jmasgat

StarGirl11 said:


> If they were just flat out walkers then I agree with you. But there are run/walkers who can do an 8 mpm. Galloway who created the method ran a BQ pace with the run/walk.



Flat-out walking in the first 1/4 mile of the course.  And several abreast.  Seasoned run/walkers would know better, i.e. they understand the etiquette of how to stop on a race course.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I only run in evenings if I put off my morning run. I feel like when I run in the AM and then work all day by the end of the day I am pooped. But when I evening run it gets my adrenaline going, so it does take me longer to get to sleep. I usually then start to work on something mundane like editing wedding pictures or I'll grab a book and read. Both of these things can put me to sleep pretty well at night.


----------



## MissLiss279

@SheHulk 
Limetown is an interesting fiction podcast for Halloween time.


----------



## keahgirl8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run in the evening. Do you find it easy to fall asleep post-run or do you end up staying up way later than intended because of adrenaline or just your mind still at work? Any tips to get to sleep?
> 
> Todays questions is a suggestion from a fellow poster and one that I also have the same issue with. Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I find that even if I start the run tired, post run I am wide awake for a much longer time than normal as well. I unfortunately do not have a good answer to this question, because the same thing happens to me. Very interested if anyone has any good tips though!



I can't run in the evening.  I'm wiped out by mid-afternoon!  I'm definitely a morning runner.



camaker said:


> Have you tried audiobooks in addition to just podcasts?  I've gotten great use out of an Audible subscription.  The books usually last quite a few runs (they can be 9-54 hours or so, depending on the book), so I don't have to worry about changing them up too often and if I find a particularly engaging story the anticipation of finding out what happens next is actually a motivator to get to the next run!



I listen to audiobooks too.  It really passes the time on a long run.



StarGirl11 said:


> If they were just flat out walkers then I agree with you. But there are run/walkers who can do an 8 mpm. Galloway who created the method ran a BQ pace with the run/walk.



Agreed.  If you're fast enough, I don't really care whether you're running, walking, or both.  I have been in races with walkers that are just strolling like they're at the mall.  I am not fast, so I get in the 12 min/mile and up corral, just ahead of the walkers, in a self-seeded race.  I end up passing people walking like that, so there's no telling what corral they must have put themselves in.  Walking is fine, but please don't start in the front if you can't keep pace, and for the love of pete, please don't walk 3-5 people across.


----------



## jennamfeo

I am subscribing to so many podcasts right now -- thank you everyone. I can't run to an audiobook or podcast. It makes my runs feel slow and like they take forever. But I like them for my bike rides, lunch breaks, and trips!


----------



## keahgirl8

jennamfeo said:


> I am subscribing to so many podcasts right now -- thank you everyone. I can't run to an audiobook or podcast. It makes my runs feel slow and like they take forever. But I like them for my bike rides, lunch breaks, and trips!



It's funny how we all have different feelings about aspects of running.  I feel the same when I'm listening to music.  I love music all other times, but it seems like my runs take longer if I'm not listening to an audiobook or podcast.


----------



## sourire

Congrats to all of our weekend runners, and congrats on the PR smashing!!!



SheHulk said:


> Guys-- I'm running out of podcasts to listen to, now that @DopeyBadger has me running 5x/week! I know this comes up periodically but what are you listening to now?





camaker said:


> I've gotten great use out of an Audible subscription.


Love Audible!! Sometimes I listen to collections of short stories on runs. I think Stephen King has a few collections that would count in the scary category!  Also love listening to David Sedaris. I was listening to Kevin Hart's autobiography recently, but some parts were so funny, I couldn't breathe and had to switch him off (he reads the audiobook which is fun in itself). The Disney nerd in me also loves the Connecting with Walt podcast.

ATTQOTD: I am a morning or afternoon runner the majority of the time, so not much help with this question. Very rarely, I'll run after work (but only if I am on a short shift and get out of there on time), but this usually means I go to the gym for the treadmill, b/c I don't want to run if it's dark out, and I very much dislike the treadmill, so I try to avoid this option! Even if I am done running by 7 or 8ish, by the time I get done eating and showering, you'd think I'd be tired after being up since 5a, but I still have a hard time falling asleep (even if I read).


----------



## Miranda

BuckeyeBama said:


> Have you tried reading in bed? That does it for me. If I really want to go to sleep, I have a really boring book next to my bed. Within a few pages, I am off to Neverland.


I would second this suggestion, although it works with non-boring books, as well.   Just don't read on an iPhone or iPad or a screen like that.  I have a Kindle (the kind with the e-ink) for bed reading and I usually find that it doesn't take me more than 20-30 minutes of reading, sometimes less, to relax my brain and get sleepy enough to sleep.


----------



## SheHulk

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> @SheHulk Some (non-political) podcasts I enjoy running to are: The Business (a weekly podcast about the movie business), Runner's World Human Race, Living the Dream with Rory O'Malley (a Hamilton cast member that interviews some of his fellow Broadway buddies), and then lastly if there is a show I'm really into I always search for a podcast that is dedicated to that show (right now I'm on an Outlander bend so I'm listening to Outlander Cast with Mary and Blake and The Official Outlander Podcast)


The only one I've heard of here is Human Race, which I had meant to try but forgot about. I'll check these out!



jmasgat said:


> No Such Thing as a Fish is quite enjoyable.  http://qi.com/podcast


This too!


camaker said:


> Have you tried audiobooks in addition to just podcasts?  I've gotten great use out of an Audible subscription.  The books usually last quite a few runs (they can be 9-54 hours or so, depending on the book), so I don't have to worry about changing them up too often and if I find a particularly engaging story the anticipation of finding out what happens next is actually a motivator to get to the next run!





Chaitali said:


> As far as things to listen too, I've really been enjoying audio books recently too.  I've been getting them from the library, which is nice not having to pay extra.





keahgirl8 said:


> I listen to audiobooks too.  It really passes the time on a long run.


I had not thought about audiobooks but that's a great idea. Stupid question but can you download them to your phone?


JulieODC said:


> @SheHulk - I like Another Mother Runner, Mickey Miles and More, all the disunplugged podcasts, This American Life, Reality Life with Kate Casey, Longest Shortest Time, Slate Working, and The Sporkful.
> My absolute favorite is Katie Couric’s podcast.


You and I have similar tastes, except for Katie Couric I've blown through most of these. But everybody loves Katie so I'll check it out.



MissLiss279 said:


> @SheHulk
> Limetown is an interesting fiction podcast for Halloween time.


hmmmmm ok! sounds intriguing.




sourire said:


> Love Audible!! Sometimes I listen to collections of short stories on runs. I think Stephen King has a few collections that would count in the scary category!  Also love listening to David Sedaris. I was listening to Kevin Hart's autobiography recently, but some parts were so funny, I couldn't breathe and had to switch him off (he reads the audiobook which is fun in itself). The Disney nerd in me also loves the Connecting with Walt podcast.


Those all sound good. Is this an app for your phone?

Thanks everybody great list! Keep it going! I have a lot of sloooooww miles to cover before the marathon.


----------



## sourire

SheHulk said:


> Those all sound good. Is this an app for your phone?


You can download the Audible app for your phone and play the books from there. I think they give you one free credit to try it out. My library also lends audiobooks out for download too!


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> I wish that I wasn't such an introvert that I made friends at any of my previous Disney runs.




psssst...I'll be your friend :)
(Come stand by me at any rundisney race and I'll extrovert for you...then I'll return to my introvert charging station at night to re-up my extrovert batteries)


----------



## Chaitali

SheHulk said:


> I had not thought about audiobooks but that's a great idea. Stupid question but can you download them to your phone?



Yep.  I think it depends on your library or the method you use to buy them but you should be able to listen to them from your phone.  For my library, I had to download a separate app, log in with my library card information, and then I "check out" audio books from the library in the app and play them in the app too.  It's an iphone but the library's website said it has an android version too.


----------



## rootbeerkid

ATTQOTD: I've only ran after dark on one very recent occasion. A busy day provided no earlier opportunity and the FinalSurge schedule set up by the coach prescribed a relatively short recovery run (3 miles).  It was very dark - new moon.  Typical runs start at the house, follow the driveway (0.6 miles) and wind along sparsely traveled country roads. I didn't feel comfortable on the roads in the dark so the decision was made to go up and down the driveway 6 times.  In general, the running experience was adequate but not as enjoyable as running in daylight.  For me, the daylight provides a better feel for pace and a greater security of solid footing.

Two interesting things happened.  We have a dog that has a great love for attention.  While waiting for the GPS watch to sync, she received a lot of my attention.  After syncing and starting off, I was no more than 75 yards away and she started barking like crazy as if I was a complete stranger.  It would seem that she would have remembered that it was me as she's shown herself to be fairly smart. It was just surprising.

The second thing - the corn along the drive had just been harvested leaving stubble and probably an opportunity for gleaning. In the dark, I couldn't see more than a few yards off the drive.  All of the sudden, some unseen deer decided that I'd gotten a little too close and decided to bolt.  Scared the tar out of me.  The heart rate monitor data would probably dramatically reveal where that happened during the run.


----------



## jennamfeo

MissLiss279 said:


> @SheHulk
> Limetown is an interesting fiction podcast for Halloween time.


Well, I started this during my lunch today. Love it! Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## KingLlama

I have trouble listening to anything that I really need to *follow* while running, because my mind starts to drift and I end up rewinding back and listening to the same spots over and over.

I do much better when I listen to conversations....sometimes they're Disney-related podcasts, sometimes fitness/health-related(Like "Big Change"), and sometimes sports/humor podcasts, like The Norm MacDonald Show.

That way, if I zone out for 15 seconds or 20 minutes or whatever, it's not the end of the world and I don't have to go back and catch up.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Does anyone (here's looking at you @DopeyBadger  ) have a formula for how different running surfaces affect your pace? Specifically I am looking at how running on thick/sandy gravel translates to road running.... and miraculously hoping it will help me run 1min/mi faster


----------



## Dave Rolen

FredtheDuck said:


> Literally everyone I know that did the marathon today had a tough race. I know two that said it was their worst race ever. Like you, it seems like a lot of people hit 12 or 13 and just faded fast. Props to you for knuckling it out, sounds like it was super tough.



I ran the MCM this weekend too. I was undertrained so treated it as an ultra and went out with the 4:45 pace group. Stayed with them until mile 11/12 and slowly increased the pace for an overall 4:33 finish with a 6 minute negative split!

I had run the Army 10 miler a few weeks before and remembered how bad that went for lots of folks (They cancelled the run 2 hours in!). Anyway, I drank tons of fluids the 3 days before and took no less than 3 cups at every water stop to ensure there would be no dehydration. My experience was the same at miles 12/13. That's where it went bad for a lot of people. I was pretty amazed at the hundreds of people I passed as I chugged along at a 10:00ish pace the last half of the run. By the time I hit 24 miles there were far more walkers than runners.

The temps had reached the low-mid 70's and the humidity had started at 80 percent or more and tapered from there.

If you felt beat up at this year's MCM you're not alone. Conditions were tough.


----------



## DopeyBadger

run.minnie.miles said:


> Does anyone (here's looking at you @DopeyBadger  ) have a formula for how different running surfaces affect your pace? Specifically I am looking at how running on thick/sandy gravel translates to road running.... and miraculously hoping it will help me run 1min/mi faster



Post from May:

_This is a breakdown of each of the different types of running surfaces and how they impact the training run (link).  It doesn't give a pace adjustment for one surface vs another (I'm guessing that's very individual), but does give an explanation as to why.  The "track" being the optimal running surface for speed is another reason I personally tend to avoid it for my speed workouts.  I race on road, so I should probably do most of my speed workouts on road (because of matching paces).  Although, I don't really have access to a track so that makes the decision a little easier.  It's all about what you're trying to gain as an adaptation from any specific workout.  I know for me, grass and trail slow me way down (and make it more difficult) because I have weak ankles and a very low lift on my stride.  I sometimes even strike a flat road during my different phases of my leg lift._

I'd say it's highly individual, but that a 1 min/mile would be a big jump.  I guess to me it would depend on how much my foot sank into the ground in the "think/sandy gravel".  The more that surface absorbs your foot on the strike the more it eats up the force of the step.  Thus, makes you slower.  Hard to say anything definitively though.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

DopeyBadger said:


> Post from May:
> 
> _This is a breakdown of each of the different types of running surfaces and how they impact the training run (link).  It doesn't give a pace adjustment for one surface vs another (I'm guessing that's very individual), but does give an explanation as to why.  The "track" being the optimal running surface for speed is another reason I personally tend to avoid it for my speed workouts.  I race on road, so I should probably do most of my speed workouts on road (because of matching paces).  Although, I don't really have access to a track so that makes the decision a little easier.  It's all about what you're trying to gain as an adaptation from any specific workout.  I know for me, grass and trail slow me way down (and make it more difficult) because I have weak ankles and a very low lift on my stride.  I sometimes even strike a flat road during my different phases of my leg lift._
> 
> I'd say it's highly individual, but that a 1 min/mile would be a big jump.  I guess to me it would depend on how much my foot sank into the ground in the "think/sandy gravel".  The more that surface absorbs your foot on the strike the more it eats up the force of the step.  Thus, makes you slower.  Hard to say anything definitively though.



Ahh yes, my 1 min/mi comment was in jest. I should do some research on this. The country roads I run on are really think with gravel and sand this time of year and sometimes it feels like I am running and getting no where. Similar to my reoccurring swimteam dream of diving in the pool and not being able to swim... but in real life. 

Thanks!

(I thought I maybe asked this before, I should keep notes  )

ETA: This is all coming from my current internal analysis of why I am "getting slower." I have a lot of work to do if I am going to run my current "A Goal" of running the 2019 WDW Marathon. I have a lot of work to do! (As my half on Sunday will show... yikes.)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

DopeyBadger said:


> Post from May:
> 
> _This is a breakdown of each of the different types of running surfaces and how they impact the training run (link).  It doesn't give a pace adjustment for one surface vs another (I'm guessing that's very individual), but does give an explanation as to why.  The "track" being the optimal running surface for speed is another reason I personally tend to avoid it for my speed workouts.  I race on road, so I should probably do most of my speed workouts on road (because of matching paces).  Although, I don't really have access to a track so that makes the decision a little easier.  It's all about what you're trying to gain as an adaptation from any specific workout.  I know for me, grass and trail slow me way down (and make it more difficult) because I have weak ankles and a very low lift on my stride.  I sometimes even strike a flat road during my different phases of my leg lift._
> 
> I'd say it's highly individual, but that a 1 min/mile would be a big jump.  I guess to me it would depend on how much my foot sank into the ground in the "think/sandy gravel".  The more that surface absorbs your foot on the strike the more it eats up the force of the step.  Thus, makes you slower.  Hard to say anything definitively though.


I run trails about 80% of the time. I run roads just about 1 minute/mile faster with no more effort (same heart rate, same feeling of exertion). But I don't think that I run roads faster because I run trails - I think that my trail running is slower because it requires that you use a much less efficient stride.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

BuckeyeBama said:


> I run trails about 80% of the time. I run roads just about 1 minute/mile faster with no more effort (same heart rate, same feeling of exertion). But I don't think that I run roads faster because I run trails - I think that my trail running is slower because it requires that you use a much less efficient stride.



Ok, when you say you run trails, can you elaborate what kind of trails? (Sorry if this is a stupid question...)
Are you running on some-what maintained crushed rock or like in the mountains with tree roots and significant elevation changes?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

run.minnie.miles said:


> Ok, when you say you run trails, can you elaborate what kind of trails? (Sorry if this is a stupid question...)
> Are you running on some-what maintained crushed rock or like in the mountains with tree roots and significant elevation changes?


Dirt trails through the woods. Lots of rocks, roots, etc. But fairly wide in most places. On rainy days it is a long, muddy slog. Some areas have gravel or loose sand, but most is just forrest floor.


----------



## tigger536

MCM race report!

My third full in three weeks (my 8th overall).  And all three of them were hot (Chicago, 7 bridges (aka the accidental ultra) and MCM. I'm ready for an actual fall race, haha.  It was crowded at the start (I started around the 4:15 pace group, as a legitimate goal, but this would end up being VERY wishful thinking).   I got 4:26 in Chicago (PR), didn't run 7 bridges for time, and was hoping to beat or come in near my Chicago time for MCM.  Like I said, this wishful thinking was of Peter Pan proportions.  I agree that they may need to do something about the self seeding, as it was very crowded until after mile 9.  I loved the course (except for the crowded and hilly mile 6-9 out and back which was suffocating and was  where my pace started to die).  The blue mile was moving and inspiring, and if the photos weren't enough, the loved ones holding flags at the end brought tears to your eyes.

I loved running past the monuments, and along the river, and the crowd support and signs were top notch.  I loved the bands along the course, and interacting with all the marines who worked aid stations or cheered.  So awesome. 

Also, shout out to the dude wearing Donald's faux half marathon (2017) shirt at mile 22 (just after the d$&@ bridge) who was giving out fireball shots! You rock! And just what I needed.  Crystal city was awesome altogether (fireball, grilled hot dogs, beer, an open fire hydrant and a lady dressed up as the chef boyardee hand).  Perfect for miles 22-24. 

I finished in 4:51:07. Which I was happy with, given the heat, the crowds, and three in a row.  I would not hesitate to run MCM again!


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> psssst...I'll be your friend :)
> (Come stand by me at any rundisney race and I'll extrovert for you...then I'll return to my introvert charging station at night to re-up my extrovert batteries)


HA! Maybe we can meet at W&D.


----------



## pixarmom

tigger536 said:


> MCM race report!
> 
> My third full in three weeks (my 8th overall).  And all three of them were hot (Chicago, 7 bridges (aka the accidental ultra) and MCM. I'm ready for an actual fall race, haha.  It was crowded at the start (I started around the 4:15 pace group, as a legitimate goal, but this would end up being VERY wishful thinking).   I got 4:26 in Chicago (PR), didn't run 7 bridges for time, and was hoping to beat or come in near my Chicago time for MCM.  Like I said, this wishful thinking was of Peter Pan proportions.  I agree that they may need to do something about the self seeding, as it was very crowded until after mile 9.  I loved the course (except for the crowded and hilly mile 6-9 out and back which was suffocating and was  where my pace started to die).  The blue mile was moving and inspiring, and if the photos weren't enough, the loved ones holding flags at the end brought tears to your eyes.
> 
> I loved running past the monuments, and along the river, and the crowd support and signs were top notch.  I loved the bands along the course, and interacting with all the marines who worked aid stations or cheered.  So awesome.
> 
> Also, shout out to the dude wearing Donald's faux half marathon (2017) shirt at mile 22 (just after the d$&@ bridge) who was giving out fireball shots! You rock! And just what I needed.  Crystal city was awesome altogether (fireball, grilled hot dogs, beer, an open fire hydrant and a lady dressed up as the chef boyardee hand).  Perfect for miles 22-24.
> 
> I finished in 4:51:07. Which I was happy with, given the heat, the crowds, and three in a row.  I would not hesitate to run MCM again!



Love this!  So much fun detail!  Amazing accomplishments over the past three weeks!


----------



## DVCFan1994

This past training cycle for my first full I listened to the Another Mother Runner podcast frequently and enjoyed the change from music.  I’m interested to check some of the recommended ones out.  

But I also read this today:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/10/20/listening-podcast-running-could-harm-performance/amp/

ATTQOTD:  no night running for me, sorry, no help here


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

@roxymama I have a new goal for you   http://people.com/bodies/woman-runs-marathon-stiletto-heels/
edit to add: reading that she was a former ballroom dancer made me think of you


----------



## BikeFan

@tigger536 Great race report, and love some of the details I'd forgotten!  I remember the Fireball stand, but I missed that someone was wearing the Donald Half shirt!  I also saw the Chef Boyardee Hand costume in Crystal City.  The whole Crystal City 'gauntlet' was very cool, with lots of great crowd support.  People were passing out water, ice, snacks, booze - really, all a runner could want!  Much thanks to all the spectators along that stretch!


----------



## keahgirl8

KingLlama said:


> I have trouble listening to anything that I really need to *follow* while running, because my mind starts to drift and I end up rewinding back and listening to the same spots over and over.
> 
> I do much better when I listen to conversations....sometimes they're Disney-related podcasts, sometimes fitness/health-related(Like "Big Change"), and sometimes sports/humor podcasts, like The Norm MacDonald Show.
> 
> That way, if I zone out for 15 seconds or 20 minutes or whatever, it's not the end of the world and I don't have to go back and catch up.



I don't listen to stories.  I listen to non-fiction, mostly autobiographies and memoirs of funny people.



DVCFan1994 said:


> This past training cycle for my first full I listened to the Another Mother Runner podcast frequently and enjoyed the change from music.  I’m interested to check some of the recommended ones out.
> 
> But I also read this today:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/10/20/listening-podcast-running-could-harm-performance/amp/
> 
> ATTQOTD:  no night running for me, sorry, no help here



That's a good podcast!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> @roxymama I have a new goal for you   http://people.com/bodies/woman-runs-marathon-stiletto-heels/
> edit to add: reading that she was a former ballroom dancer made me think of you


That makes my feet hurt thinking about it


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

tigger536 said:


> My third full in three weeks



My first thought is 'Yikes!' My second though is 'That is IMPRESSIVE. Congrats on the trifecta!'


----------



## roxymama

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> @roxymama I have a new goal for you   http://people.com/bodies/woman-runs-marathon-stiletto-heels/
> edit to add: reading that she was a former ballroom dancer made me think of you



Yikes - I've been active in heels for endless hours in my youth but never stilettos!  That sounds horrible!  
I think I could legit do a mile in my fave dance shoes...but I really don't want to.  Hard nope.


----------



## McNs

keahgirl8 said:


> It's funny how we all have different feelings about aspects of running.  I feel the same when I'm listening to music.  I love music all other times, but it seems like my runs take longer if I'm not listening to an audiobook or podcast.


I can’t keep my rhythm listening to music whereas podcasts allow me to zone out and just focus on what they are talking about! 

I also listen to all The DIS iterations (WDW, DL, Dreams, sometimes Universal, all the other random shows) and also Mousetslgia Disneyland focus).


----------



## BuckeyeBama

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> @roxymama I have a new goal for you   http://people.com/bodies/woman-runs-marathon-stiletto-heels/


This sounds like utter foolishness.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I rarely run in the evenings, but when I do, it's early enough that it probably doesn't affect my sleep. But I'm a bad sleeper, so I have a few strategies to get to sleep - the most important (and most ignored) of which is that if I haven't fallen asleep within 30-40 minutes, I get up and do something before trying to go back to sleep again. There's a point where lying in bed just doesn't help anymore.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@tigger536 congrats on so many marathons! It sounds like you really took in the experience at MCM and that is a special experience all in itself


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you have any favorite YouTube videos you like to watch for motivation? Could be running or non running related.

Todays question was a suggestion from another poster. I appreciate the ideas!!

ATTQOTD: I am a little slammed at work and will come back to post my video when I free up some.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I like the 2013 marathon video by account ajruck. Also there’s a guy Lee Hoedl who makes great marathon weekend videos. I like the official runDisney videos too!


----------



## KingLlama

*ATTQOTD*: Yes, there are several that I find inspiring.

Namely, the "Big Change" series that I mentioned on a previous page. It's a series of interviews by Jason Cohen, who himself lost a lot of weight by running and switching to a plant-based diet. He now interviews(usually weekly) men and women who have lost a lot of weight through changes in eating and exercise. The vast majority of them are runners, and their stories(especially their stories from when they were just starting a running program) have been especially inspiring. Here's a link to the page: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzFwW-13NfNBAtGbJxvJsQQ

Also, this video slayed me when I first saw it, and I revisit it every few months or so. I mean, that's me out there:


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have any favorite YouTube videos you like to watch for motivation? Could be running or non running related.


In the lead-up to 2015 Dopey I was basically addicted to Lee Hoedl's videos (glad @SheHulk said his name above because it wasn't coming to me!).  They are awesome!


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: This is definitely not what you were getting at, but pretty much all we watch on YouTube right now are videos of Disney parks/attractions. My toddler is very into the Disney train ("MICKEEET [sic] CHOO CHOO!") and the stage shows (Royal Friendship Fair, Dream Along with Mickey, etc.). Watching her get so excited (MIMMIE! OLAS!!!!) when we put them on was what gave us the idea to do a day trip to DLR when we're in CA later this year as our Christmas gift to her (and eachother). We can't wait.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:






Someone posted it here, but I don't remember who the OP was.

The marathon finish about 12 seconds in makes me tear up every time I watch it.

I'll watch it every morning leading up to a race.

If the DW ever tells me 'Good Luck' before a race, I quote (memorized) 'Luck is the last dying wish of those who want to believe that winning can happen by accident, sweat, on the other hand, is for those who know it's a choice, so decide now, because destiny waits for no man.'

She's learned to say 'Have a Good Race!'


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I don't have specific sites but I go through phases before every olympics where I get really into watching people qualify for the olympics in all kinds of random sports.  I get almost as excited as the people who actually end up winning medals.  Definitely watch more track and field now than I used to around that time too.  
But most of my youtube minutes are spent on Disney vloggers (love the TimTracker, love TiffanyMink, love JustinScarred even though he's a super odd bird) and dancing clips online (the cinematography and choreography coming from studios is just so good right now.)  
I like to search for race recaps after disney race weekends finish up and then I cry like a baby every time anyone crosses a finish line.  But I can't handle the shakey camera for the whole race, so its cool when they use steady cams.


----------



## ZellyB

Oh no, I feel myself getting sucked into the wormhole that is YouTube!!  Anyway, I love this one.






ETA:  This has some of the same scenes posted in the video @OldSlowGoofyGuy posted.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I watch Alabama games on YouTube when I want to get pumped up.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I think music motivates me more than anything visual, either in running or life in general.  Like others, I also spend most of my YouTube time on Disney/attraction vloggers- DIS Unplugged shows, The TimTracker and JustinScarred are our favorites.  The video of the Cubs winning the World Series last year still makes me happy cry.  Surprise military homecomings always get me too, whether they are surprising their kids, parents or pets.  Actually anything with dogs...commercials, movie trailers, etc.


----------



## IamTrike

BikeFan said:


> *MCM: *
> Getting home from Baltimore, I got an email from the MCM stating a weather advisory had been issued for Sunday, with temperatures expected to climb into the upper 70's.  Not welcome news, but it was what the forecast had been saying, so there wasn't much I could do about it.  Although I didn't really have a goal for this race, I decided to see if I could get under 4 hours.  I hadn't really tapered for this, and the heat was going to work against me, but what the heck - a goal helps keep me focused.
> 
> One of the not-so-great things about the MCM is they use the 'honor system' for corral placement.  Memo to the organizers: This does NOT work for a race of 30K runners.  Lining up in the 3:30-3:59 corral, it seemed like more than half the field was crammed into the sub-3:30 or better corrals.  This made for a very slow and packed beginning, and it didn't really open up until the Mile 8 or so.  Since I was still a little sore from yesterday and I didn't want to waste too much energy, I didn't move up much in the pack in the beginning, and my first few miles were off-pace.  As the pack began to thin out, I gradually started feeling good and picking up the pace.
> 
> A friend was cheering for a bunch of local runners and had offered earlier in the week to have the beverages of our choice just past the halfway point.  When I had jokingly told him I wanted a beer, he said he'd have a cold one ready, but I was bound to regret it.  True to his word, he had a beer for me, which I quickly emptied.  It actually tasted great, and for the next 9 miles or so, I continued to feel great and pick up the pace.  Just past Mile 22, however, I suddenly started to hit the wall.  Earlier in the race, I'd had to stop twice for potty breaks, so thinking I was overhydrated, I started skipping every other water stop.  By Mile 22, however, I think that caught up with me.  I suddenly got very nauseous and somewhat dizzy, and had to stop and walk to get my head together.  The temps were into the upper 70s by then, which didn't help.  I walk/ran for a while for a while and doubled up on the water and Gatorade, and started to feel a little better.  Just past Mile 23, they were giving out animal crackers, so I grabbed some of those with a water and that helped some too.  I saw my sub-4 goal was slipping, so I tried to keep running for the last few miles.  This being a race in honor of the USMC, the final .2 was up a hill, but I finally got to the finish line for a final time of 4:01:19.  I just missed sub-4, but given the heat, it didn't bother me too much.  I even got a shout-out from the announcer, who decided share with the audience that I was 47.  Odd, but whatever . . .
> 
> Anyway, as the old saying goes, pain is temporary, but race medals are forever, so here's the weekend's haul:
> 
> View attachment 278667
> 
> That King Crab medal is huge!  They said it doubles as a shield!  No doubt.  The crab and MCM medals open up, which is cool.  Anyway, thanks for reading!





Dave Rolen said:


> I ran the MCM this weekend too. I was undertrained so treated it as an ultra and went out with the 4:45 pace group. Stayed with them until mile 11/12 and slowly increased the pace for an overall 4:33 finish with a 6 minute negative split!
> 
> I had run the Army 10 miler a few weeks before and remembered how bad that went for lots of folks (They cancelled the run 2 hours in!). Anyway, I drank tons of fluids the 3 days before and took no less than 3 cups at every water stop to ensure there would be no dehydration. My experience was the same at miles 12/13. That's where it went bad for a lot of people. I was pretty amazed at the hundreds of people I passed as I chugged along at a 10:00ish pace the last half of the run. By the time I hit 24 miles there were far more walkers than runners.
> 
> The temps had reached the low-mid 70's and the humidity had started at 80 percent or more and tapered from there.
> 
> If you felt beat up at this year's MCM you're not alone. Conditions were tough.



I ran MCM too this weekend and it sounds like I was pretty close to Bikefan for most of the race.  We started at the back of the 3:59 Corral.   The first two miles were really crowded so our pace was a little off.  By mile 3 we settled into a pace that was about 10 seconds below goal pace.  The run felt good but it was really frustrating how hard it was to run anywhere close to the tangent.  We picked up a few extra hundreths most miles.  By about mile 16 with the heat and humidity are pace started to gradually climb up above goal pace. By mile 22 I felt like I couldn't drink enough to stay hydrated and one of my running partners had cramp issues so we stopped to stretch.  When we started again we were right on the cusp of hitting our goal, but my legs felt shot at that point.   I never really got back into a grove and wound up walking most of the way in from mile 24 on.   Overall most of my group did well.  They hit the marathon distance in well under goal time...unfortunately they still had .3 miles to go.   Because I fell out at mile 24 I missed our goal time by about 4 minutes.  

*The Good*
The tight course meant that the crowd support was really amplified.  There were a lot of places where you had thick crowds on both sides of the course and that was a lot of fun.  The crowds also offered a lot of support and water.   The blue mile was really touching.  It was very somber to be running past all the signs for different marines, there was only the sound of quiet footfalls as pretty much every runner was silent for this section of the course.  It was a really amazing experience.   Running around the city there were a lot of neat views of the Potomac and the Mall.   They did a good job with the expo.  It looked like it could get crowded on Sat, but it was pretty easy on Friday.

*The not so good.*
It was warm and at our pace the crowds seemed to stay thick for pretty much the entirety of the course.  Most of the course seemed more congested that Disney or Chicago.   The course was very windy and with the crowds it was really hard to run the right tangents.  ( I loved Chicago's blue line for that). The humidity and start time meant the last 1.5 hours or so were really hard ( I know there is nothing they can do about that).  It was a long walk to the start and there seemed to be not enough port a potties for the # of racers.  

Overall it I am really glad I did it.  I'll enter the lottery again because it's not too logistically for me, but I wouldn't use it as my destination race again. Given the course setup I also wouldn't use it as a PR or BQ race either.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have any favorite YouTube videos you like to watch for motivation? Could be running or non running related.


I don't really watch anything for motivation. I do watch some fitness related channels though. I like Rez Runs and Joyful miles for runDisney content.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: This isn't the same as youtube, but I made a Pinterest board of fitness inspiration quotes and beautiful images of people being active (mostly beautiful dancing pictures tbh, but it motivates me to want to move).  When I'm lacking a little motivation, I'll look through my saved stuff and it does help!


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: I can watch the F2Freestylers (crazy soccer skills) YouTube videos for hours, even if I've seen them before. It is basically like watching a magician, I have no idea how they accomplish any of those tricks


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Really the only things I watch on youtube are the Bucket List Family and Jimmy Fallon clips... and other videos that pop-up based on those. I will check out many of these recommendations though!


----------



## Sailormoon2

I am really into Ultra-running youtube stuff at the moment. The scenery alone makes it worth it, but their fortitude is so impressive! My personal favourites are the Ginger Runner and any film by Billy Yang.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have any favorite YouTube videos you like to watch for motivation? Could be running or non running related.
> 
> Todays question was a suggestion from another poster. I appreciate the ideas!!
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am a little slammed at work and will come back to post my video when I free up some.



I've just started watching youtube videos for motivation when I am on the treadmill.  These are my two favorites currently.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have any favorite YouTube videos you like to watch for motivation? Could be running or non running related.



Not really, but once every so often, I watch the videos from IMFL last year to remind myself of what I can do.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Oh man, one of my biggest pet peeves is when someone sends me a video to watch. I absolutely hate watching videos on the internet. Mostly because the ones people send me I don't find "funny" or they are just so long that I feel like I have something better to do with my time. I have never thought to watch videos for motivation, but because of this question, I have the urge to watch some previous runDisney races now... Also, like @FredtheDuck, we recently showed my 5 year old daughter a video on YouTube of the Dinosaur ride at Animal Kingdom just to give her a preview -- she loves Dinosaurs and can't wait to ride this ride!


----------



## StarGirl11

Someone shared their temp data from the MCM on Facebook, I had to share: 

That temp spike was when they crossed the bridge. I came through later so now I'm wondering how hot it was then.

AAOTD: Haven't watched much inspirational videos recently to be honest. Sometimes when I get hooked on running a race I'll go watch other people's races though. Last summer (2016) I was 100 percent into watching old episodes of Extreme Weight Loss Makeover Edition when on long runs on the threadmill on Amazon Video.


----------



## pixarmom

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> @roxymama I have a new goal for you   http://people.com/bodies/woman-runs-marathon-stiletto-heels/
> edit to add: reading that she was a former ballroom dancer made me think of you



No!!  My family just watched Jurassic World the other night, and that actress was constantly running in heels.  I wasn't really watching intently, but every time I looked up at the screen, I said, "Take off those shoes!!" 



Ariel484 said:


> In the lead-up to 2015 Dopey I was basically addicted to Lee Hoedl's videos (glad @SheHulk said his name above because it wasn't coming to me!).  They are awesome!



Me too!  These were essential to my 2015 WDW Marathon training on the treadmill - up to 20 and 21 miles on that treadmill with these videos.  Thank you, Lee Hoedl!!

Also a huge fan of WDW Dopey Challenge - Best Music Video by mardin323.  Watched this repeatedly on the treadmill training for 2017 Dopey.  Love it!


----------



## jennamfeo

Ariel484 said:


> Hey, I’ve been trying VERY hard to cut back on the race merch! My goal is to not be known as the race merch expert.


Aaaaand on that note, I have a merch question. Hahaha. I know Dooney & Bourke usually has a place set up at the expo, will they only be selling the W&D bags, or other ones too? And if you have no idea just ignore me, lol.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who run in the evening. Do you find it easy to fall asleep post-run or do you end up staying up way later than intended because of adrenaline or just your mind still at work? Any tips to get to sleep?



It isn't the adrenaline that keeps me up, it is that I generally push back my dinner until after the run.  I love running at night so do it often though the past few months I've had to run right after work due to schedule conflicts.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have any favorite YouTube videos you like to watch for motivation? Could be running or non running related.



The Ginger Runner has a couple really cool Gorge Waterfall 50K videos.  One was shown at a trail running film festival I went to and put that race on my bucket list.  Two of them are below.


----------



## Ariel484

jennamfeo said:


> Aaaaand on that note, I have a merch question. Hahaha. I know Dooney & Bourke usually has a place set up at the expo, will they only be selling the W&D bags, or other ones too? And if you have no idea just ignore me, lol.


Wine & Dine expo? They normally don’t do Wine & Dine race bags, so you won’t see any at that expo. They *DO* have Food & Wine Festival Bags, and you can get those at Epcot (MouseGear or World Showplace).


----------



## jennamfeo

Ariel484 said:


> Wine & Dine expo? They normally don’t do Wine & Dine race bags, so you won’t see any at that expo. They *DO* have Food & Wine Festival Bags, and you can get those at Epcot (MouseGear or World Showplace).


Yes, that exactly what I meant hahaha. Thank you!


----------



## Ariel484

jennamfeo said:


> Yes, that exactly what I meant hahaha. Thank you!


It's those blue bags with Figment on them, as well as the white Annual Passholder edition. I was always bummed that they didn't make Wine & Dine race bags.


----------



## LSUlakes

BuckeyeBama said:


> I watch Alabama games on YouTube when I want to get pumped up.



I hope the one on November 4th is one you wont want to watch over and over again.... Probably not going to work out the way I would like though. lol


----------



## BikeFan

Here's a great video for anyone doing Chicago next year (or ever):






Runolution Running Company has also done some great ones I love:


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: That Nike commercial about the last person to finish the marathon gets me every time! It so cool how the camera keeps pulling back to end up seeing a girl who is the last one to finish. I may or may not have cried the first time I saw it....


----------



## roxymama

baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: That Nike commercial about the last person to finish the marathon gets me every time! It so cool how the camera keeps pulling back to end up seeing a girl who is the last one to finish. I may or may not have cried the first time I saw it....








Oh man, I forgot about that one.  Got me too!


----------



## roxymama

Had to post this again too, since I can now vouch for the success of this technique


----------



## BuckeyeBama

roxymama said:


> Had to post this again too, since I can now vouch for the success of this technique


Awesome!


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> Had to post this again too, since I can now vouch for the success of this technique


You handcuffed yourself to another person and ran?!


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> You handcuffed yourself to another person and ran?!



You betcha!!
(But just with mental handcuffs!  I'm not totally crazy...though maybe I'd consider one of those kid leash things)


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> You betcha!!
> (But just with mental handcuffs!  I'm not totally crazy...though maybe I'd consider one of those kid leash things)



I was going to bring a pair!  But I went with apple fritters instead.


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> I was going to bring a pair!  But I went with apple fritters instead.




Good choice! 

(Disclaimer: actual handcuff running not endorsed by the disboards running group)


----------



## Baloo in MI

Sailormoon2 said:


> I am really into Ultra-running youtube stuff at the moment. The scenery alone makes it worth it, but their fortitude is so impressive! My personal favourites are the Ginger Runner and any film by Billy Yang.



Yes! All Day!!!  Both are great.  I encourage everyone to watch Western Time.  It is a film on YouTube by Billy Yang about Sally McRae's first attempt at Western States 100.  It is so inspiring.  The Ginger Runner did a film on YouTube called Amongst the Evergreens about his first 100 at Cascade Crest, also very inspiring.  To @Sailormoon2 suggestions I would add:
- Run Steep Get High and Mountain Outpost both by Jamil Coury/Aravaipa Running.  His stuff is fun and really celebrates the spirit of running.
- VO2 Max Productions - Sage Running by Sage Canaday.  His motto is any surface, any distance, anytime.  He is creative and is FULL of very good running advice for everything from getting faster in the 5K to completing a 100.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Also just wanted to brag about my daughter for a second! 

On a whim we decided to run a 5K this weekend, she is 10.  We run a few races a year, and with the weather here in Michigan starting to cool off we decided to take advantage of a beautiful Sunday Morning.  My philosophy is to let her set the pace, encourage her but let it be her race.  She ran hard.  I could feel as we passed the half-way point that we were going sub-9 minute mile pace.  I was worried she would burnout.  I asked how she was doing, all I got in return was "can I have my energy gel now".  I think it is like candy for her.  She finished in 27:44, which was 2 minutes faster than her previous PR she set this past summer!  She won the under 18 for girls, but I am most proud of her tenacity and hard work.  That girl is amazing!  Ok, I am biased - but she is amazing!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Baloo in MI said:


> That girl is amazing! Ok, I am biased - but she is amazing!



Congrats to you and your daughter!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *So I'm running low on running questions and have Disney on my mind as my 180 window just passed recently. Other than using this site (forum), where else do you go for Disney info? Anyone out there have any good recommendations on the history of the parks? I thinking things along the lines of Modern Marvels episode on Disney or the show on PBS that aired a few months ago about Walt...

ATTQOTD: I recently paid for access to touring plans to help with my planning and some other peoples plans. I try to find anything on YouTube that I can that goes into detail about how things work at Disney and the history of why things are the way they are. Recently I came across a somewhat dated audio tour of Magic Kingdom by Lou Mongello. I was able to listen to the entire run down of Tomorrowland and enjoyed it. With my birthday coming up next month I believe I will buy myself the entire set to hear more about this history of Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So I'm running low on running questions and have Disney on my mind as my 180 window just passed recently. Other than using this site (forum), where else do you go for Disney info? Anyone out there have any good recommendations on the history of the parks? I thinking things along the lines of Modern Marvels episode on Disney or the show on PBS that aired a few months ago about Walt...


I basically stick to here and WDWMagic (mostly lurk there and almost never post).

History of the parks: a few months back I read a book called Realityland by David Koenig and that was really good - it's about the development and construction of WDW.  Wouldn't recommend it for a pixie dust snorter (the word "reality" is right there in the title) but it was super interesting, might actually grab it again from the library.


----------



## JulieODC

I like allears.net for the dining info and menus!

I really enjoy the disunplugged podcast Connecting With Walt for historical info on Disney.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

This is my primary source for all things Disney. I check Disney Food Blog every once in a while to see if there’s anything new on that front, but I figure I know enough about planning my trips at this point that any more information will lead to some paralysis by analysis.

I know there are a lot of things in the parks that I’m unaware of or that I haven’t done, but finding new things to do and possibly that will become “must dos” in the future is part of the fun for me. I love being able to book ADRs and FP+ to have a rough outline for what I am going to do (and ensure that I get some things done without long waits), but there’s too much chaos at the parks to try and plan a day down to the minute. I choose to revel in the chaos rather than lament it.


----------



## Chaitali

Thanks everyone for sharing all the cool youtube videos.  I don't think I've seen any of those before!


----------



## BikeFan

Someone posted this picture to the Marine Corps Marathon Facebook page, and I had to share it:






I was just stunned at that sort of strength and determination.  It's amazing and humbling.  Several people posted about seeing him out on the course.  Looking up this guy's number shows he finished in 5:01.  I don't know anymore about this athlete's story, but he's going to be in my head next time I'm feeling sorry for myself on a training run.  I truly have no good excuses.  Runners _of all sorts_ continue to inspire me.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So I'm running low on running questions and have Disney on my mind as my 180 window just passed recently. Other than using this site (forum), where else do you go for Disney info? Anyone out there have any good recommendations on the history of the parks? I thinking things along the lines of Modern Marvels episode on Disney or the show on PBS that aired a few months ago about Walt...


If you listen to podcasts, Connecting with Walt is amazing for parks history.


----------



## roxymama

Baloo in MI said:


> That girl is amazing!  Ok, I am biased - but she is amazing!



Awesome!  I may have pictured you as Baloo and Mowgli 

ATTQOTD:  I think everyone has mentioned my main haunts.  Lots of disboards, allearsnet for menus, disneyfoodblog for food p*rn, and a whole lot of youtubes about either restaurants, new rides or special events going on.  I guess I'm not good at letting things all be a surprise 
I will give a shout out to Instagram.  Whenever people I follow are at a disney park I get especially excited and jealous.

RE: books.  I have the Vault of Walt series (I have three of them) and they are good before bed books. I need to pull them back out (I never finished them) per instructions here to read to help me fall asleep.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Mostly here, although I do follow Disney Parks, Touring Plans, Disney Food Blog, They Daily Disney, and Disney Tourist (and probably some others) on Twitter, which I keep open all day at work to keep up with what is going on with the world and at Disney.

@LSUlakes how do you like Touring Plans so far? I am thinking about getting it for Marathon weekend, mostly so I can get them to fax a couple room requests in for me (we are changing hotels on the last night and have DVC rental points for the rest). But I see they also have a reservation finder that I would use to try and get into BOG for lunch.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Mostly here as well. With some extra research regarding restaurants...mainly Disney food blog and allears. I am so picky that figuring out where to eat can be challenging. I want to try new places, but I am afraid of not liking it!


----------



## LSUlakes

Another random question: Have you ever brought a gift to the check in counter at the resort you are staying at? During one trip we took King Cakes were in season here, so we brought one with us to give the cast members at the check in counter. The thought was to bring a little something unique from home. I also thought that a lot of the cast members are college kids would probably appreciate it. So, was that weird or have you done something similar? It was my attempt to bring some magic to the people who make magic happen all the time.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So I'm running low on running questions and have Disney on my mind as my 180 window just passed recently. Other than using this site (forum), where else do you go for Disney info? Anyone out there have any good recommendations on the history of the parks?


ATTQOTD: I've been using a bunch of WDW info sites since the 90s!
All Ears
Touring Plans
Walt Dated World
Widen Your World
Mousesavers



LSUlakes said:


> Another random question: Have you ever brought a gift to the check in counter at the resort you are staying at? During one trip we took King Cakes were in season here, so we brought one with us to give the cast members at the check in counter. The thought was to bring a little something unique from home. I also thought that a lot of the cast members are college kids would probably appreciate it. So, was that weird or have you done something similar? It was my attempt to bring some magic to the people who make magic happen all the time.


Not weird, and very thoughtful! But, I'll offer this as someone who worked with the public and regularly received food item gifts from customers/clients: I'd never eat anything that wasn't completely store packaged. Just too much risk, ranging from something homemade that was unintentionally contaminated, to intentional poisoning. Just something to consider!


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> RE: books. I have the Vault of Walt series (I have three of them) and they are good before bed books. I need to pull them back out (I never finished them) per instructions here to read to help me fall asleep.


Jim Korkis is great. He has done several podcast episodes with Connecting with Walt.


----------



## avondale

BikeFan said:


> Someone posted this picture to the Marine Corps Marathon Facebook page, and I had to share it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just stunned at that sort of strength and determination.  It's amazing and humbling.  Several people posted about seeing him out on the course.  Looking up this guy's number shows he finished in 5:01.  I don't know anymore about this athlete's story, but he's going to be in my head next time I'm feeling sorry for myself on a training run.  I truly have no good excuses.  Runners _of all sorts_ continue to inspire me.



Oh, my gosh.  I saw this guy.  He buzzed right by me while I was talking a very sad walking break around mile 18.5.  I was amazed and too stunned to pull out my phone quickly enough to get a picture.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I generally google and then am led to one of the sites everyone listed above. 

I'll 2nd @roxymama about Insta inspiration- I love seeing pictures and stories of what others are doing/seeing/eating.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *So I'm running low on running questions and have Disney on my mind as my 180 window just passed recently. Other than using this site (forum), where else do you go for Disney info? Anyone out there have any good recommendations on the history of the parks? I thinking things along the lines of Modern Marvels episode on Disney or the show on PBS that aired a few months ago about Walt...
> 
> ATTQOTD: I recently paid for access to touring plans to help with my planning and some other peoples plans. I try to find anything on YouTube that I can that goes into detail about how things work at Disney and the history of why things are the way they are. Recently I came across a somewhat dated audio tour of Magic Kingdom by Lou Mongello. I was able to listen to the entire run down of Tomorrowland and enjoyed it. With my birthday coming up next month I believe I will buy myself the entire set to hear more about this history of Magic Kingdom.



I use a couple of different resources.  I will periodically skim the sites above, but I follow enough Disney people on Twitter and Facebook that it somethings happening at the parks I usually see it there first.   I've been through a huge number of Disney books, but the majority of my Disney history comes from a couple of podcasts.   
1. Wedway Radio.   I first found about that podcast when I was listening to BetaMouse.  Matt and Nate do a great job going really deep exploring disney history and they do a lot of leg work to tie things together.   They don't release as frequently now  ( they release more of their Wedway Now show which is more Disney Current events) but there is a large back catalogue.   The episodes are fairly long (most are over an hour so they are nice to settle into during a long run)
2. RetroDisney World.  I started listening to them to hear their discussion with Tom Nabbe.  Tom was hired by Walt Directly I think initially to play Tom Sawyer in Disneyland.  He went on and worked his way up in the parks group until he initially oversaw the installation of the Monorail at WDW.   That episode was particularly good, but most of there content is pretty well thought out and well researched.
3. Communicore Weekly- They have stopped producing episodes but they offered nice concise podcasts that combined a short section on Disney/Theme park history, A 5 legged goat  (hidden feature in disney), and a book review.  The episodes were fairly short (about 30 minutes) so for me they were great to pass time during a commute.


----------



## roxymama

IamTrike said:


> I use a couple of different resources.  I will periodically skim the sites above, but I follow enough Disney people on Twitter and Facebook that it somethings happening at the parks I usually see it there first.   I've been through a huge number of Disney books, but the majority of my Disney history comes from a couple of podcasts.
> 1. Wedway Radio.   I first found about that podcast when I was listening to BetaMouse.  Matt and Nate do a great job going really deep exploring disney history and they do a lot of leg work to tie things together.   They don't release as frequently now  ( they release more of their Wedway Now show which is more Disney Current events) but there is a large back catalogue.   The episodes are fairly long (most are over an hour so they are nice to settle into during a long run)
> 2. RetroDisney World.  I started listening to them to hear their discussion with Tom Nabbe.  Tom was hired by Walt Directly I think initially to play Tom Sawyer in Disneyland.  He went on and worked his way up in the parks group until he initially oversaw the installation of the Monorail at WDW.   That episode was particularly good, but most of there content is pretty well thought out and well researched.
> 3. Communicore Weekly- They have stopped producing episodes but they offered nice concise podcasts that combined a short section on Disney/Theme park history, A 5 legged goat  (hidden feature in disney), and a book review.  The episodes were fairly short (about 30 minutes) so for me they were great to pass time during a commute.



I love park history (especially about now older/closed attractions.)  I am going to have to check all of these out for my commutes (since I still suck at paying attention to podcasts while running.)


----------



## michigandergirl

Baloo in MI said:


> Also just wanted to brag about my daughter for a second!
> 
> On a whim we decided to run a 5K this weekend, she is 10.  We run a few races a year, and with the weather here in Michigan starting to cool off we decided to take advantage of a beautiful Sunday Morning.  My philosophy is to let her set the pace, encourage her but let it be her race.  She ran hard.  I could feel as we passed the half-way point that we were going sub-9 minute mile pace.  I was worried she would burnout.  I asked how she was doing, all I got in return was "can I have my energy gel now".  I think it is like candy for her.  She finished in 27:44, which was 2 minutes faster than her previous PR she set this past summer!  She won the under 18 for girls, but I am most proud of her tenacity and hard work.  That girl is amazing!  Ok, I am biased - but she is amazing!



This is just awesome. Amazing accomplishment for a 10 year old, I'd be bragging too. My 10 year old daughter has shown some interest in running recently, but unfortunately she has a heart condition that could be made worse by that much activity.

ATTQOTD: I like Josh the blogger at easywdw.com - great touring advice that has served me well.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Dis5150 said:


> @LSUlakes how do you like Touring Plans so far? I am thinking about getting it for Marathon weekend, mostly so I can get them to fax a couple room requests in for me (we are changing hotels on the last night and have DVC rental points for the rest). But I see they also have a reservation finder that I would use to try and get into BOG for lunch.



Wanted to just chime in here to say that I used TP to plan our first trip to WDW earlier this year and I'd definitely use it again. The room request fax was a nice touch (we ended up getting an upgraded room!), and I did use the reservation finder to successfully grab a BOG lunch. I also found their lines app to be helpful, and since I was unfamiliar with the layout of the parks, I used their custom touring plan generator to help come up with a plan that we (loosely) followed. Definitely helped me figure out a good fastpass strategy. We were DLR APs back in the day, but I'm actually using TP to help plan our holiday trip to make sure we can see all the things our daughter would love during our day trip to the park.


----------



## Dis5150

FredtheDuck said:


> Wanted to just chime in here to say that I used TP to plan our first trip to WDW earlier this year and I'd definitely use it again. The room request fax was a nice touch (we ended up getting an upgraded room!), and I did use the reservation finder to successfully grab a BOG lunch. I also found their lines app to be helpful, and since I was unfamiliar with the layout of the parks, I used their custom touring plan generator to help come up with a plan that we (loosely) followed. Definitely helped me figure out a good fastpass strategy. We were DLR APs back in the day, but I'm actually using TP to help plan our holiday trip to make sure we can see all the things our daughter would love during our day trip to the park.



Thanks for the info! And very glad to hear it worked for the things I am hoping to use it for!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: The Wine and Dine weekend is going to be our first trip to WDW, so I have spent an exorbitant amount of time planning this trip. We will only be in the parks 4 days, one day at each park, plus we have people in our group doing the 5k, Kid's Race, 10k, and HM. I have each park day planned out, including when to use the bathroom. I feel like each day I planned is probably not feasible at all, but we sure are going to try. I pretty much used this site but googled any other question that I had and used whatever resource came up. I learned so much in the past month it's insane. 
But now I kind of wish I knew about Touring Plans. Haha.

I love how many recommendations have been sent our way this week with the questions @LSUlakes has been asking!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I mentioned yesterday we watch Disney vloggers, so that's probably where I get most of my information, mainly because I'm a very visual person and I need to actually see things.  I haven't read or watched anything specifically about the history of the parks, except for different specials on TV, but it's definitely something I'd be interested in learning about more.  I do like that some vloggers, like JustinScarred, will throw in different historical tidbits here and there.  As for reading, I get the Disney Food Blog newsletter everyday to my email; I don't always read it, but I'll skim it because I love when I have an upcoming trip and a review or info on a new items pops up for somewhere I have an ADR.  Like many others, I follow different Instagram and Facebook accounts for news, but I think most "breaking news" I find out about here.


----------



## ZellyB

I read easywdw.com  and follow militarydisneytips.com

But Disboards is definitely my main source of Disney news.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD mostly here on the boards, along with a few tweeters I follow. For Disneyland history there is a great website called Yesterland - be warned, a trip there can easily consume a chunk of time! Well worth a read though. 

I used TP for my first WDW visit earlier this month - it was a great help as a newbie in terms of setting priorities each day. We loosely followed it but one of the good things is you can reset the plan during the day. There were also instances where travelling in for say an evening at MK, we would put in some attractions we wanted to do and it would give us the best order (or tell us which ones would have long waits which we generally then deleted!). I played around a bit on the web version where you can change settings like walking speed and even how much walking you wanted to do.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Another random question: Have you ever brought a gift to the check in counter at the resort you are staying at? During one trip we took King Cakes were in season here, so we brought one with us to give the cast members at the check in counter. The thought was to bring a little something unique from home. I also thought that a lot of the cast members are college kids would probably appreciate it. So, was that weird or have you done something similar? It was my attempt to bring some magic to the people who make magic happen all the time.



I gave out a bunch of gift cards to volunteers during my Ironman last year. I also gave a few out during the marathon this year to the poor people at the water stops freezing their hands trying to pour water into cups for us. In both cases, I had my name and bib number written on the card so they could track my finish should they so desire. My mother, who volunteered in the changing tent at IMFL, got a gift card from a woman who finished third, who had also written her name and number on the card.


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> I gave out a bunch of gift cards to volunteers during my Ironman last year. I also gave a few out during the marathon this year to the poor people at the water stops freezing their hands trying to pour water into cups for us. In both cases, I had my name and bib number written on the card so they could track my finish should they so desire. My mother, who volunteered in the changing tent at IMFL, got a gift card from a woman who finished third, who had also written her name and number on the card.


That's awesome! I volunteered at a Silverman in Las Vegas a few years ago in the pouring rain. I was basically telling people to slow down and be careful between the path from the swim to the transition area. It was awesome though, so inspiring!


----------



## IamTrike

roxymama said:


> I love park history (especially about now older/closed attractions.)  I am going to have to check all of these out for my commutes (since I still suck at paying attention to podcasts while running.)


Park history is really interesting.  I like all of those but some of them bore my wife because they can get really deep in the weeds.   Communicore is probably the easiest of those to listen to. 

For those of you that like touring plans you should follow @lentesta on twitter.    Most any podcast that has Len, Jim Hill or Jim Korkis on it are sure to be good.  Anytime I see them as a guest on Disney podcast I'll listen to it.

 The Disney Dish podcast with Jim and Len is awesome.


----------



## roxymama

My only main gripe with many of the podcasts I've tried listening to while running is that by the time they get through introductions and talking about what they are going to talk about...I'm already nearing being close to done.  So I need to either run longer or start hitting fast forward from the start!  
Same thing with youtube vloggers to be honest.  I don't need a 10 minute introduction...just get to the meat of things!!!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

IamTrike said:


> The Disney Dish podcast with Jim and Len is awesome.


I'll second this...Jim is a treasure trove of Disney history and always amazes me with his stories.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Thank you to everyone that posted inspirational youtube recommendations.  I have really enjoyed watching them!  When I was looking through Billy Yang videos (whom I had never heard of- he does great stuff), I saw that he did a video about my first high school boyfriend! I knew he was really into running in SF, but that was fun to see how its taken off for him 




As far as Disney information, I use all of the ones that have been mentioned.  My favorites are trip reports here to get a sense of how the experience will be and all of the various dis podcasts.


----------



## Baloo in MI

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Thank you to everyone that posted inspirational youtube recommendations.  I have really enjoyed watching them!  When I was looking through Billy Yang videos (whom I had never heard of- he does great stuff), I saw that he did a video about my first high school boyfriend! I knew he was really into running in SF, but that was fun to see how its taken off for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Disney information, I use all of the ones that have been mentioned.  My favorites are trip reports here to get a sense of how the experience will be and all of the various dis podcasts.




That is so cool!  He is an incredible and talented runner!

ATTQOTD: outside the DisBoards I really like Disney Tourist Blog.  I really enjoy their trip reports and reviews.  The photography is just incredible!


----------



## rteetz

Okay shoes question...

When I first started running I ran in Nikes. After my first 10K I moved onto New Balance. I still run in New Balance and they have been fine but am looking to add another shoe to the mix. Do I stick with New Balance or am I okay to try a different brand? I was specifically looking at Brooks. I have never owned a Brooks shoe but heard good things about them and have friends that wear them. Anyone help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## KSellers88

rteetz said:


> Okay shoes question...
> 
> When I first started running I ran in Nikes. After my first 10K I moved onto New Balance. I still run in New Balance and they have been fine but am looking to add another shoe to the mix. Do I stick with New Balance or am I okay to try a different brand? I was specifically looking at Brooks. I have never owned a Brooks shoe but heard good things about them and have friends that wear them. Anyone help is greatly appreciated!



I've started running strictly in Brooks, but different styles. In my current rotation I have the Glycerins for easy, recovery runs, the Ghosts for long runs, and the Launches for speed/tempo runs. I previously ran in Aasics and Mizunos. I went to a local running store and got fitted and they recommended the Brooks. If you have a store near you that would do a fit/gait analysis, I highly recommend it! The Brooks are great though, they have great support and cushioning.


----------



## jmasgat

rteetz said:


> Okay shoes question...
> 
> When I first started running I ran in Nikes. After my first 10K I moved onto New Balance. I still run in New Balance and they have been fine but am looking to add another shoe to the mix. Do I stick with New Balance or am I okay to try a different brand? I was specifically looking at Brooks. I have never owned a Brooks shoe but heard good things about them and have friends that wear them. Anyone help is greatly appreciated!



"Ignore" brand, by which I mean find someone/someplace that can find a shoe that fits your weight/foot architecture/running gait etc.  At this point, all the major brands could likely deliver a shoe that would work for you. If you want to mix it up, go for it.  Is there a reason--other than variety--that you want to add a different style to the mix?

Personally, I am "ignorant" to the purported benefits of heel drop, cushioning, etc, etc.  Perhaps if I was an elite, or had more physiological sensitivity, I could detect differences in shoe performance, but I can't. For me, I stick with one style (Nike Pegasus) that fits my foot well. (Although I did buy Little Mermaid Vazee Pace  couple of years ago, just to try)


----------



## rteetz

jmasgat said:


> "Ignore" brand, by which I mean find someone/someplace that can find a shoe that fits your weight/foot architecture/running gait etc.  At this point, all the major brands could likely deliver a shoe that would work for you. If you want to mix it up, go for it.  Is there a reason--other than variety--that you want to add a different style to the mix?
> 
> Personally, I am "ignorant" to the purported benefits of heel drop, cushioning, etc, etc.  Perhaps if I was an elite, or had more physiological sensitivity, I could detect differences in shoe performance, but I can't. For me, I stick with one style (Nike Pegasus) that fits my foot well. (Although I did buy Little Mermaid Vazee Pace  couple of years ago, just to try)


Well I’ve never really been properly fitted for a shoe. I’ve never really had any issues with the shoes I’ve run in either. For the last 3 years I’ve run in runDisney new balance shoes. I have 4 pairs of them and the Goofy and Donald shoes are my two favorite. I have retired the goofys from running though. I’ve just been thinking a lot lately about getting a new non-runDisney shoe. I’ll also be honest and say I’m kind of intimidated by going to a running store and getting fitted.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Okay shoes question...
> 
> When I first started running I ran in Nikes. After my first 10K I moved onto New Balance. I still run in New Balance and they have been fine but am looking to add another shoe to the mix. Do I stick with New Balance or am I okay to try a different brand? I was specifically looking at Brooks. I have never owned a Brooks shoe but heard good things about them and have friends that wear them. Anyone help is greatly appreciated!


I have a pair of Brooks that I love, but I have had styles from brooks that just shredded my feet. I pretty much stick with brooks but only because a relative works for them. Otherwise I could probably find cheaper shoes that fit and work for me just as well. If you can find a place to get fitted you could probably find a pair that works well for you.

ETA most of the brooks employees are serious runners. They also listen to a lot of runner feedback when designing their shoes.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Well I’ve never really been properly fitted for a shoe. I’ve never really had any issues with the shoes I’ve run in either. For the last 3 years I’ve run in runDisney new balance shoes. I have 4 pairs of them and the Goofy and Donald shoes are my two favorite. I have retired the goofys from running though. I’ve just been thinking a lot lately about getting a new non-runDisney shoe. I’ll also be honest and say I’m kind of intimidated by going to a running store and getting fitted.


Don’t be intimidated, but I know that’s easier said than done.


----------



## roxymama

@rteetz at running stores if you are unsure between a few pairs (because they all may feel ok and hard to tell apart) ask them if you can try on two different shoes on each foot and go for a bit of a jog in or outside the store. I didn't realize how much more I liked my current shoe until I was doing the side by side test.  
And bring your current shoes!  It'll help you make a comparison and if you get a good person they can eyeball how you've worn them down.
And if nothing that day blows you away it's ok to walk away and try again (hardest part for me!!)


----------



## GollyGadget

rteetz said:


> Well I’ve never really been properly fitted for a shoe. I’ve never really had any issues with the shoes I’ve run in either. For the last 3 years I’ve run in runDisney new balance shoes. I have 4 pairs of them and the Goofy and Donald shoes are my two favorite. I have retired the goofys from running though. I’ve just been thinking a lot lately about getting a new non-runDisney shoe. I’ll also be honest and say I’m kind of intimidated by going to a running store and getting fitted.


My husband is not a runner but went to a running store in Madison a few years ago while we were in town for the Madison Mini. I was so impressed with their knowledge and patience as he tried on several pairs. I don't remember the name, but looking at a map it must have been Berkeley Running Company. 

All of this is to say, there's no reason to be intimidated. The specialty stores cater to all types. Now to take my own advice and get fitted....


----------



## KingLlama

I had a pair of Brooks that I loved, but when I went to the local running store to get a new pair, I was talked into a pair of Sauconys instead(same price).

I loved the feel of the Sauconys, but about three months later, the inside of the shoe(up around my Achilles) started to shred. I kept wearing them because they still felt good, but I haven’t been impressed with the “craftsmanship”.

Switched back to Brooks now. They’re a bit heavier, but they’re also sturdier, if that makes any sense.


----------



## JulieODC

@rteetz -
Definitely check out a running store and get  fitted. Nice to be able to test things out, etc.

I also agree with the comment about ignoring brand and focusing on fit. I got fitted in some NB shoes, and then tried Brooks (because everyone raves) and after one run they caused hip pain. So back to NB for me!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

rteetz said:


> Okay shoes question...
> 
> When I first started running I ran in Nikes. After my first 10K I moved onto New Balance. I still run in New Balance and they have been fine but am looking to add another shoe to the mix. Do I stick with New Balance or am I okay to try a different brand? I was specifically looking at Brooks. I have never owned a Brooks shoe but heard good things about them and have friends that wear them. Anyone help is greatly appreciated!



On one hand, if New Balance is working for you, why switch? On the other hand, it sounds like your feet might not be picky, so there is probably no harm is changing brands. But get fitted! Wear a marathon shirt to help ease the intimidation. Wear a Dopey shirt and intimidate them! Remember to wear your running socks.

I love the Brooks Ghost. I just looked at my log and I'm on my 12th pair since I started tracking, and I probably had 3-4 pairs before that. I've taken a new pair out of the box and done 12 miles with no issues. They seem a bit narrow and I've stepped up to a wide, which I haven't had to do in other shoes. Not sure if its the shoes, or my runner's calluses need more wiggle room.


----------



## DopeyBadger

GollyGadget said:


> Berkeley Running Company.



Great store!  I love the owner there, he's awesome!


----------



## rteetz

Thanks everyone! Eventually I’ll get to a running store...


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How would you go about designing a training plan for a non-traditional race lenght? For example a 15k, or 10 miler. Would you use a half marathon plan or 10k plan and scale either up or down?

Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster. I appreciate all the suggestions I received and will post them in the coming days!

ATTQOTD: My answer would depend on a few things. If I have never run a race or training run over 10 miles while training for a 10 mile race I would go with a 10k plan and add distance to it. If I have run a half marathon and was comfortable with what I have done there, then I would go for the half plan and probably not change much if any of it.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How would you go about designing a training plan for a non-traditional race lenght? For example a 15k, or 10 miler. Would you use a half marathon plan or 10k plan and scale either up or down?


I’d probably like you use a 10K plan and add distance. I've never done a non tradition race length.


----------



## JulieODC

This was my question - as I am likely doing 2 10 milers next spring (one in Alexandria, VA and another in Newport, RI).

I feel like I could also just register for a half and train for that, and therefore would be ready for these....but haven’t found a half to do as of yet.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I usually just ask @DopeyBadger for help with any length race. 
 But I do have a 15k this weekend without a formal plan attached to it.  I had just come off of a 10k race and so I figured adding some distance would be the easy way to bridge them together.  I did 8 miles long run on Monday and figure I'll be fine for the 9.3 this weekend.  (I'm just adding in some easy hour runs this week.)  It helps I'm not gunning for any particular time on this one.
Last year with my 15k I had a formal DB plan and I think 8 miles was my longest run (my paces may have been a tad slower than the current ones) so that's why I arrived at 8 this time on my dartboard.  

I like @JulieODC rec. to just sign up for a longer race and then the shorter non traditional ones will feel easier.  (AND shorter!!!)


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How would you go about designing a training plan for a non-traditional race lenght? For example a 15k, or 10 miler. Would you use a half marathon plan or 10k plan and scale either up or down?



15k and 10 milers are mostly aerobic events, so the training for me wouldn't be too dissimilar to half marathon training.  I wouldn't scale the plan at all.  Train using a half marathon plan with paces faster and slower than goal pace.  Maximal endurance aerobic gains still made with training runs between 120-150 minutes at 7-9% slower than marathon pace.  From a training load standpoint, there isn't much of a difference between my 10k and marathon training plans.  The difference lies in the type of "hard" days completed from a pace/interval perspective.

Then add a few runs at desired race pace, but being cautious of the amount of time spent at those paces.  For most, these paces would fall between Lactate Threshold and Lactate Steady State meaning intervals around 10-30 min with 2-3 min resting intervals between.  No more than 30-80 min total spent at this pace in any one training run.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

rteetz said:


> Okay shoes question...
> 
> When I first started running I ran in Nikes. After my first 10K I moved onto New Balance. I still run in New Balance and they have been fine but am looking to add another shoe to the mix. Do I stick with New Balance or am I okay to try a different brand? I was specifically looking at Brooks. I have never owned a Brooks shoe but heard good things about them and have friends that wear them. Anyone help is greatly appreciated!



First - don't be intimidated to go to a running store to get fitted for shoes.  It is easy and not intimidating at all.  The employees at those types of stores are all serious runners and really just want to help.  I had been running for exercise for about 5 years when i finally broke down and went last year to get fit for shoes prior to doing my first half at W&D.  They told me I was wearing shoes that were too small for running and fit me for Brooks Ghost 9's that were 1.5 sizes bigger than i was wearing in Asics.  Since then I am on my 3rd pair of Ghosts (now Ghost 10) and they are great for my neutral gait and stride.


----------



## Dis5150

Can I resurrect the shoe question for a minute? I also run in Brooks (Transcend) but would like to switch to a less pricy version (Ghosts?). I am going to a running store next week in Durham while I am visiting there to get new shoes. But I wanted you guys opinions on switching up the toe/heel drop. I have run in 8mm drop shoes since I started running and I believe the Ghosts are 12mm drop. I don't want to do anything that is going to cause an injury at this point and I have had Achilles injuries in the past. Any thoughts, anyone?


----------



## CherieFran

JulieODC said:


> This was my question - as I am likely doing 2 10 milers next spring (one in Alexandria, VA and another in Newport, RI).
> 
> I feel like I could also just register for a half and train for that, and therefore would be ready for these....but haven’t found a half to do as of yet.



Are you talking about the GW Parkway Classic? One of my favorite races! 

I always seem to run 10 milers usually within a month or so of a half marathon, so I’m generally working off of that plan. Agree with @roxymama that having recently trained for and run a half makes at 10-miler feel so much easier!


----------



## LSUlakes

To wrap up the month of October we have the following fine folks with races this weekend:

28 - @disneydaydreamer33  - Haunted Half Marathon (2:23:00 / N/A)
28 - @Baloo in MI - Bad Apple 12 Hour Race (58 Miles / N/A)
28 - @apdebord  - Wicked 10k (NG / N/A)
29 - @gjramsey  - Houston Half Marathon (1:41:00 / N/A)
29 - @run.minnie.miles  - Good Life Halfsy (NG / N/A)
29 - @SunDial  - Ironman Austin 70.3 (NG / N/A)
29 - @MissLiss279  - Air Capital Half Marathon (2:38:00 / N/A)
29 - @roxymama  - Hot Chocolate Chicago 15k (NG / N/A)
29 - @Miranda  - White Mt. Milers Half Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
29 - @SarahDisney  - NYCRUNS Haunted Island 10k (1:10:00 / N/A)
29 - @pixarmom  - Pumpkin Run 5k (NG / N/A)
29 - @mateojr  - Pumpkin Run 5k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you need to make a revision to your goal or changed races, please let me know and I will make the changes. If anyone would like to be added to the list for a race this weekend or in the coming months just follow the format above and I will add it to the list. I look forward to hearing how the races go this weekend!


----------



## MissLiss279

LSUlakes said:


> To wrap up the month of October we have the following fine folks with races this weekend:
> 
> 29 - @MissLiss279  - Air Capital Half Marathon (2:10:00 / N/A)
> 
> If you need to make a revision to your goal or changed races, please let me know and I will make the changes.



I would like to revise my goal. I am using this race as a training run. 

29 - @MissLiss279  - Air Capital Half Marathon (2:38:00 / N/A)

Thanks!


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> To wrap up the month of October we have the following fine folks with races this weekend:
> 
> 27 - @disneydaydreamer33  - Haunted Half Marathon (2:23:00 / N/A)
> 28 - @Baloo in MI - Bad Apple 12 Hour Race (58 Miles / N/A)
> 28 - @apdebord  - Wicked 10k (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @gjramsey  - Houston Half Marathon (1:41:00 / N/A)
> 29 - @run.minnie.miles  - Good Life Halfsy (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @SunDial  - Ironman Austin 70.3 (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @MissLiss279  - Air Capital Half Marathon (2:10:00 / N/A)
> 29 - @roxymama  - Hot Chocolate Chicago 15k (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @Miranda  - White Mt. Milers Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
> 29 - @SarahDisney  - NYCRUNS Haunted Island 10k (1:10:00 / N/A)
> 29 - @pixarmom  - Pumpkin Run 5k (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @mateojr  - Pumpkin Run 5k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you need to make a revision to your goal or changed races, please let me know and I will make the changes. If anyone would like to be added to the list for a race this weekend or in the coming months just follow the format above and I will add it to the list. I look forward to hearing how the races go this weekend!



I'm still a NG unless you want to switch it to say "Chocolate".  I don't want to burn myself out right before my WDW vacation so how fast I go will be determined literally while I'm running based on how I'm feeling that day.  I don't think I'll push myself unless I've got a little gas at the end.  I for sure will be very conservative to start.


----------



## Chaitali

I agree with don't be intimidated by running stores!  I went to the one at Disney Springs with my dad, who is not a runner at all.  But he wanted to start walking more and prepare for doing a 5k.  They were great with him.  I think that they really are trained to look at the needs of the individual shopper, no matter their level.

As far as the training for 10 milers, I usually structure it as part of half marathon training.  But there are training plans specifically for 10 milers out there too.  Here's one that was for the Cherry Blossom 10 miler in DC.  http://cherryblossomtenmiler.blogspot.com/p/training-for-10-miler.html.  Hal Higdon has some as well.  http://www.halhigdon.com/training/51126/15K-10-mile-Training-Guide 

If the 10 miler or 15k was my goal race, I would use one of these specific training plans instead of a 10k or half plan.


----------



## Miranda

Please change my goal to 2:59:59   I think I made that PR goal before I injured my back and was out for a long stretch.


----------



## KingLlama

*CONFESSION:* I slept in and missed my morning run because I stayed up to watch that World Series game last night.

And it. was. worth. it.


----------



## JulieODC

CherieFran said:


> Are you talking about the GW Parkway Classic? One of my favorite races!
> 
> I always seem to run 10 milers usually within a month or so of a half marathon, so I’m generally working off of that plan. Agree with @roxymama that having recently trained for and run a half makes at 10-miler feel so much easier!



Yes! We lived in Old town for years, but I wasn’t running then. We try to come back for the house and garden tours and it falls on the GW classic weekend


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

LSUlakes said:


> To wrap up the month of October we have the following fine folks with races this weekend:
> 
> 27 - @disneydaydreamer33  - Haunted Half Marathon (2:23:00 / N/A)
> 28 - @Baloo in MI - Bad Apple 12 Hour Race (58 Miles / N/A)
> 28 - @apdebord  - Wicked 10k (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @gjramsey  - Houston Half Marathon (1:41:00 / N/A)
> 29 - @run.minnie.miles  - Good Life Halfsy (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @SunDial  - Ironman Austin 70.3 (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @MissLiss279  - Air Capital Half Marathon (2:10:00 / N/A)
> 29 - @roxymama  - Hot Chocolate Chicago 15k (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @Miranda  - White Mt. Milers Half Marathon (2:45:00 / N/A)
> 29 - @SarahDisney  - NYCRUNS Haunted Island 10k (1:10:00 / N/A)
> 29 - @pixarmom  - Pumpkin Run 5k (NG / N/A)
> 29 - @mateojr  - Pumpkin Run 5k (NG / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you need to make a revision to your goal or changed races, please let me know and I will make the changes. If anyone would like to be added to the list for a race this weekend or in the coming months just follow the format above and I will add it to the list. I look forward to hearing how the races go this weekend!


Lots of cool races this weekend!  Good luck everyone.  My haunted half is actually on the 28th.  I sure hope I can get some sleep in the next two days- I've had a terrible sleeping week so far


----------



## LSUlakes

Miranda said:


> Please change my goal to 2:59:59   I think I made that PR goal before I injured my back and was out for a long stretch.



I believe you had told me this before, but when I posted it this morning your race was listed twice on two different days. I couldnt remember which way the switch was so I went with the one posted on the correct day. Thanks google! Anyway, I just wanted to let you know you had revised the goal, but I somehow messed it up and will now fix it. lol


----------



## Dis5150

KingLlama said:


> *CONFESSION:* I slept in and missed my morning run because I stayed up to watch that World Series game last night.
> 
> And it. was. worth. it.



So bummed - I went to bed after the stupid Dodgers hit the 2 run go ahead homer for the second night in a row (and didn't dvr it). Woke up this morning and saw the score. Now kicking myself. Sigh...


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - Like @DopeyBadger , I would use my half marathon plan and change nothing.



Dis5150 said:


> Can I resurrect the shoe question for a minute? I also run in Brooks (Transcend) but would like to switch to a less pricy version (Ghosts?). I am going to a running store next week in Durham while I am visiting there to get new shoes. But I wanted you guys opinions on switching up the toe/heel drop. I have run in 8mm drop shoes since I started running and I believe the Ghosts are 12mm drop. I don't want to do anything that is going to cause an injury at this point and I have had Achilles injuries in the past. Any thoughts, anyone?



I have found that I only have problems when the drop decreases, not when it increases. Achilles injuries specifically tend to occur when the drop decreases. An increased drop means that your heel will touch the ground sooner, taking pressure off of the Achilles sooner with each stride. I wouldn't hesitate to make this shoe switch if everything else about the shoes meets your needs.


----------



## Miranda

This race forecast for Sunday is making me sad.   I have not had good luck with race weather the past 2 years.


----------



## KingLlama

Dis5150 said:


> So bummed - I went to bed after the stupid Dodgers hit the 2 run go ahead homer for the second night in a row (and didn't dvr it). Woke up this morning and saw the score. Now kicking myself. Sigh...



It was like a boxing match. Just two champs trading blows.

Jeff Passan of Yahoo Sports wrote a great column about it. You should check it out.


----------



## GollyGadget

I had this training plan struggle earlier this year. In May, I ran a half marathon in hopes of improving my POT. After that, I was going to train for a local 7 mile race which I decided a 10k plan was close enough. When I didn't hit my goal, I found a local 10 miler and had to adjust my training. I mentioned in my journal I wasn't sure what to do when @DopeyBadger stepped in and offered to make me a custom plan. The plan was tough, as requested, but it definitely prepared me for race day and I ran much faster than expected.

If for whatever reason you don't want to go custom, any half marathon plan you're comfortable with will get the job done. The strategy for these distances is similar enough that if anything you'll be slightly more prepared by training for an extra 3.1.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I have never trained for either of these, but I think I would go with a modified HM schedule. 

I am really anxious for my race on Sunday! My last long run didn't go well and I stopped at 10 miles instead of 12. Despite having other long runs of 9, 10, and 11 miles that went fine- this one is too fresh! I really loved the videos this week- great timing! Reminded me how much of a difference positive thinking can make. 

Also- when the race starts, it will be low 30's and when (if?...I kid...) I finish, it will be 50F. Tough to dress for!


----------



## GollyGadget

Miranda said:


> This race forecast for Sunday is making me sad.   I have not had good luck with race weather the past 2 years.


So sorry to hear this. It can be such a bummer when mother nature has other plans for our race days. 

Maybe you'll run faster to get out of the rain?


----------



## Dis5150

BuckeyeBama said:


> ATTQOTD - Like
> I have found that I only have problems when the drop decreases, not when it increases. Achilles injuries specifically tend to occur when the drop decreases. An increased drop means that your heel will touch the ground sooner, taking pressure off of the Achilles sooner with each stride. I wouldn't hesitate to make this shoe switch if everything else about the shoes meets your needs.




That is what I was hoping. I would like to be able to have more than one pair at a time, especially training for Dopey and for running Dopey. But the Transcends are $170 a pair and that makes more than one pair cost prohibitive, especially to my non running spouse. :)


----------



## Dis5150

KingLlama said:


> It was like a boxing match. Just two champs trading blows.
> 
> Jeff Passan of Yahoo Sports wrote a great column about it. You should check it out.



I read it - good column! Then I went on Youtube and watched the condensed version of the game. Wow, that was crazy! I am not an Astros fan, I am an anti-Dodger fan (SF Giants fan, lol), so that was especially great!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Dis5150 said:


> Can I resurrect the shoe question for a minute? I also run in Brooks (Transcend) but would like to switch to a less pricy version (Ghosts?). I am going to a running store next week in Durham while I am visiting there to get new shoes. But I wanted you guys opinions on switching up the toe/heel drop. I have run in 8mm drop shoes since I started running and I believe the Ghosts are 12mm drop. I don't want to do anything that is going to cause an injury at this point and I have had Achilles injuries in the past. Any thoughts, anyone?



Unscientific answer, not based on research: Ease into the new shoes. Wear them around the house for a couple of days and then slowly rotate them into your running schedule: wear the new shoes 1 out of 4 runs, then 1 out of 3... Keep an eye out for any soreness, etc. and back off if anything bad occurs. And remember this: while a hundred bucks is a lot of money, don't force the new shoes to work. I got some bad advice on some Mizunos a while ago and had to get rid of a pair with less than 50 miles on them. My feet and legs are worth more than $100.

And this makes me think of some advice for @rteetz (or anyone else getting fitted for running shoes): don't take their word as gospel. The method I use is this: I pre-select a couple of models, usually based on Runner's World reviews and/or shoe finder. Then I go get the running store's recommendations. If the recommendations is on my pre-selected list, then I'm OK with it. If it's not, then more research is required, possibly even a second opinion.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Dis5150 said:


> Can I resurrect the shoe question for a minute? I also run in Brooks (Transcend) but would like to switch to a less pricy version (Ghosts?)...



After doing a little googling, it looks like you might want to try Brooks Ravenna in addition to the Ghost.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> If anyone would like to be added to the list for a race this weekend or in the coming months just follow the format above and I will add it to the list.


Do Virtual Races count?



KingLlama said:


> And it. was. worth. it.


SO WORTH IT. But I live on the west coast so I didn't have to stay up ~too~ late. GO ASTROS!

ATTQOTD: The only _odd _length race I have done is a 12k and it was a spur of the moment, that sounds like fun, kind of sign up. So per my usual, I didn't train. Maybe one day I will have @DopeyBadger make me a training plan, once I figure out how to decipher his training plans. Haha.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I've done a few 15K races, but they have usually been in the course of training for a half or full, so I haven't modified my plan any since I was already training for a longer distance.


----------



## cadek

Race Report - Call of the Wilds 25K (trail race)
16 miles, 4400 feet elevation gain, 171 finishers
3:51:39 finish time, 3rd in my age group, 9th female

Temps were in the 40's at the start, but I knew I'd warm up quickly on the climb. First mile was on the road, and I tried to get ahead of some people before we hit the climb. I had checked out that section the day before, and knew there was no room for passing on the trail there. I feel like I'm pretty strong at climbing, but in this race my downhill running was my weakness. I don't do well with steep down, where my feet feel like they are going to slide out from under me. Then there are the rocks. They are like slate rocks that someone just dumped on the trail, loose, and waiting for you to slip on them, kick them, or trip on them. I would get passed on the down, and then pass those same people on the climbs. The one climb was basically straight up the mountain for 1100 feet of elevation gain in 0.8 miles. I have never climbed anything like it in any PA trail races I have done (so far). People would just stop and rest against a tree multiple times on the way up. The views were incredible and I loved the fall colors.

The downhills really beat up my quads from all of the braking, trying to go slow. I realize I really need to work on this. I need to do hill repeats, but focusing on the down, and getting more comfortable with it. It needs to be the right hill though. I'm good unless it's too steep or technical.

This race was really hard, and in a sick way I loved it! I can't wait to go back!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: What @DopeyBadger said.  All of my odd distances runs have been during the course of training for either a half or a full as well, like @ZellyB...


----------



## DopeyBadger

jennamfeo said:


> ATTQOTD: The only _odd _length race I have done is a 12k and it was a spur of the moment, that sounds like fun, kind of sign up. So per my usual, I didn't train. Maybe one day I will have @DopeyBadger make me a training plan, once I figure out how to decipher his training plans. Haha.



LOL!  Don't worry my training plans come with a 10 page instructional de-coder!    Plus, I'm always available for PMs.  #1 person to PM me has sent over 360 in the last year!



cadek said:


> View attachment 279664 View attachment 279665
> 
> Race Report - Call of the Wilds 25K (trail race)
> 16 miles, 4400 feet elevation gain, 171 finishers
> 3:51:39 finish time, 3rd in my age group, 9th female
> 
> Temps were in the 40's at the start, but I knew I'd warm up quickly on the climb. First mile was on the road, and I tried to get ahead of some people before we hit the climb. I had checked out that section the day before, and knew there was no room for passing on the trail there. I feel like I'm pretty strong at climbing, but in this race my downhill running was my weakness. I don't do well with steep down, where my feet feel like they are going to slide out from under me. Then there are the rocks. They are like slate rocks that someone just dumped on the trail, loose, and waiting for you to slip on them, kick them, or trip on them. I would get passed on the down, and then pass those same people on the climbs. The one climb was basically straight up the mountain for 1100 feet of elevation gain in 0.8 miles. I have never climbed anything like it in any PA trail races I have done (so far). People would just stop and rest against a tree multiple times on the way up. The views were incredible and I loved the fall colors.
> 
> The downhills really beat up my quads from all of the braking, trying to go slow. I realize I really need to work on this. I need to do hill repeats, but focusing on the down, and getting more comfortable with it. It needs to be the right hill though. I'm good unless it's too steep or technical.
> 
> This race was really hard, and in a sick way I loved it! I can't wait to go back!



That's beautiful!


----------



## dmross

Dis5150 said:


> Can I resurrect the shoe question for a minute? I also run in Brooks (Transcend) but would like to switch to a less pricy version (Ghosts?). I am going to a running store next week in Durham while I am visiting there to get new shoes. But I wanted you guys opinions on switching up the toe/heel drop. I have run in 8mm drop shoes since I started running and I believe the Ghosts are 12mm drop. I don't want to do anything that is going to cause an injury at this point and I have had Achilles injuries in the past. Any thoughts, anyone?



Agree with others that lower heel height can cause issues if you don't ease into it.  I did well with a 5 mm drop when I was running with no intervals, but had to go back to an 8 mm when I went back to Galloway intervals:  spent lots of time on my heels during the walking.  Being aware of the drop is the key thing so you can adjust if needed.  I added a heel wedge to my orthotics to overcome the issue with the 5 mm until I got new shoes.

@roxymama Love JustinScarred.  Weird but good.  

ATTQOTD:  I was training for a half this fall but lost some training momentum, so I dropped to the "Quarter Marathon" as the race organizers called it.  I hope that doesn't catch on... it really challenged me to do math in my head as a ran.  I had nothing to compare to, and kept getting confused as to where the race would actually end.  But I'm not great at doing math in my head.

I'm so excited that we leave in a week for WDW and the Half!  So fun!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

cadek said:


> View attachment 279664 View attachment 279665
> 
> Race Report - Call of the Wilds 25K (trail race)
> 16 miles, 4400 feet elevation gain, 171 finishers
> 3:51:39 finish time, 3rd in my age group, 9th female
> 
> Temps were in the 40's at the start, but I knew I'd warm up quickly on the climb. First mile was on the road, and I tried to get ahead of some people before we hit the climb. I had checked out that section the day before, and knew there was no room for passing on the trail there. I feel like I'm pretty strong at climbing, but in this race my downhill running was my weakness. I don't do well with steep down, where my feet feel like they are going to slide out from under me. Then there are the rocks. They are like slate rocks that someone just dumped on the trail, loose, and waiting for you to slip on them, kick them, or trip on them. I would get passed on the down, and then pass those same people on the climbs. The one climb was basically straight up the mountain for 1100 feet of elevation gain in 0.8 miles. I have never climbed anything like it in any PA trail races I have done (so far). People would just stop and rest against a tree multiple times on the way up. The views were incredible and I loved the fall colors.
> 
> The downhills really beat up my quads from all of the braking, trying to go slow. I realize I really need to work on this. I need to do hill repeats, but focusing on the down, and getting more comfortable with it. It needs to be the right hill though. I'm good unless it's too steep or technical.
> 
> This race was really hard, and in a sick way I loved it! I can't wait to go back!


Sounds awesome. 

I love this kind of trail run, and I also handle the uphill portion much better than the downhill portion. I am afraid to train enough steep declines to strengthen the muscles used when coming down hill because of my injury problems in the past, so I generally just slow way, way down when coming back down.


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> To wrap up the month of October we have the following fine folks with races this weekend:
> 
> 29 - @gjramsey  - Houston Half Marathon (1:41:00 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you need to make a revision to your goal or changed races, please let me know and I will make the changes. If anyone would like to be added to the list for a race this weekend or in the coming months just follow the format above and I will add it to the list. I look forward to hearing how the races go this weekend!



I am going to keep mine at 1:41, but the weather is looking amazing, so I might go faster.  After running 6 races this year with temps in the 60s (or hotter) and humid at the start, it is possible Houston will be in the upper 30s Sunday morning.   

This race has a 1:40 pace group, so I will stick with them for the first 7 miles and see how I feel......


----------



## Miranda

Shoe question: I think since you are increasing the drop rather than reducing it then you will probably be fine, but do ease into it the first few runs.  I am one of those weirdos that feels better in a lower drop.   I love my Altras... I did not go to them specifically for the zero drop but rather the wide forefoot shape, but I feel so much better wearing shoes with no drop.  All my casual sneakers are zero (Altra) or 4mm (New Balance Minimus that I stocked up on like 5 pairs before they went extinct) drop.


----------



## TheHamm

After a week of solo parenting, a week at WDW, and a week of business trip, October has been low on running (but high on walking and pool time!).  On a non-park day I did check out the beignet dash at POFQ/POR and thought I would share my two cents.  To begin, I am new to running but I'm comfortable and would have preferred a 5K distance over the 1.4 miles.  I ran with a friend who is a local, and we had our own challenge as I wanted to run (actually I wanted to run twice), and she run-walks.  [question: I had thought about trying a local running store's group run but think it would be a similar situation where I would just end up running by myself anyhow, for people who do that type of thing do you find yourself running solo?]  If so what benefit do you see to it?] Arriving at POFQ, I had not considered that cash is not king, and had not brought my magic band, and generally run with a $20 not a credit card so my friend payed for the race.  The CMs were cheery and encouraging as you would expect, and even cheered non-participating runners out for their own run as they passed by.  This was also my first hot and humid run as I have been going out at or before dawn at home, so 80 degrees and 85% humidity was new.  I have seen many of you adjust your pace for this and I now realize why, so I was happy to learn something!  Our $20 got us a bib, safety pins, and a little bottle of water before the start.  The run began by the waving of one of those light up bubble wands and a cowbell which sent me into a giggle fit.  There were probably 30 people participating.  They had lifeguards posted along the run, and I wondered if they were doing this more because they expected people to pass out than to make sure we didn't take a wrong turn.  As I had not been to the resorts it was a nice way to see them all, but as stated above I would have liked a longer loop. We finished in a cascade of bubbles from the wand and cheering of the 4 or so cast members.  We took 2 more of the mini-water bottles (hot and humid!), a plastic medallion on mardi gras beads, and a little mesh bag with two more necklaces.  They graciously let me take a second bag as I needed two identical necklaces as I knew my twins would fight over the green one with little mardigras masks and sent us on to the cafe.  So, for my friend's $20 I got to learn about running with a partner, how humidity does impact running, 3 mini-water bottles, 6 necklaces, and 3 beignets.  And even if it is plastic, my first Disney run (not runDisney) bling 

ETA: they also had the doorman in full gear out for pictures at the end, which I thought was entertaining.  I don't know that I would do it again unless going with my friend to goof off, but I am glad I tried it.  They have a newer run at SS (currently on the resort events for Saturdays), but no fried goodies at the end so I am not swayed.


----------



## Kathymford

Miranda said:


> Shoe question: I think since you are increasing the drop rather than reducing it then you will probably be fine, but do ease into it the first few runs.  I am one of those weirdos that feels better in a lower drop.   I love my Altras... I did not go to them specifically for the zero drop but rather the wide forefoot shape, but I feel so much better wearing shoes with no drop.  All my casual sneakers are zero (Altra) or 4mm (New Balance Minimus that I stocked up on like 5 pairs before they went extinct) drop.



This is so me. I have the hardest time with my feet, I have bunions, well only one, since I've had surgery on one foot, and I need a wide width. Even the usual brands wide width don't seem quite wide enough for me. And my I tried Altras (I think because of some of your posts!) and I do love them, though not as much as I used to. do they seem to wear out quickly for you?

@TheHamm that sounds so fun!! I had no idea they did this!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Kathymford said:


> This is so me. I have the hardest time with my feet, I have bunions, well only one, since I've had surgery on one foot, and I need a wide width. Even the usual brands wide width don't seem quite wide enough for me. And my I tried Altras (I think because of some of your posts!) and I do love them, though not as much as I used to. do they seem to wear out quickly for you?
> 
> @TheHamm that sounds so fun!! I had no idea they did this!



I also have wide feed and some bunions (my toes aren't crossing or anything), but I have really good luck with asics gt 2000 in wide.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> Well I’ve never really been properly fitted for a shoe. I’ve never really had any issues with the shoes I’ve run in either. For the last 3 years I’ve run in runDisney new balance shoes. I have 4 pairs of them and the Goofy and Donald shoes are my two favorite. I have retired the goofys from running though. I’ve just been thinking a lot lately about getting a new non-runDisney shoe. I’ll also be honest and say I’m kind of intimidated by going to a running store and getting fitted.


I'll give you my very different than the majority perspective, which is that professional fittings aren't always the be all, end all. They've fit me incorrectly every single time. I don't think there's anything wrong with being fit at a running store, and I've gleaned some interesting and useful information from my experiences, but just because the pro says "this is YOUR shoe!" doesn't always mean that really is the best shoe for you. In my experience, my favorite, best-performing shoes have all been shoes that just felt "right" from the moment I stepped into them, in ways I couldn't begin to quantify or qualify. (They also all happened to be the same color, but I keep telling myself that can't possibly have anything to do with fit lol!) I've run in a bunch of different brands, too; I have zero brand loyalty and go for the shoe that feels best.

In general, I'm a big fan of Brooks, as the shape of their shoes suit my feet well and I think they make a good product. But you won't know if they're any good for you until you try them on! I really like https://www.solereview.com/ for detailed reviews: look first for the shoe you've been running in successfully, then look at some others you're considering and see how they compare. It's a good starting point.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How would you go about designing a training plan for a non-traditional race lenght? For example a 15k, or 10 miler. Would you use a half marathon plan or 10k plan and scale either up or down?


ATTQOTD: I make my own plans, so I just start with the race date and work backward, decreasing mileage every other week until I arrive at my current state. 



Dis5150 said:


> Can I resurrect the shoe question for a minute? I also run in Brooks (Transcend) but would like to switch to a less pricy version (Ghosts?). I am going to a running store next week in Durham while I am visiting there to get new shoes. But I wanted you guys opinions on switching up the toe/heel drop. I have run in 8mm drop shoes since I started running and I believe the Ghosts are 12mm drop. I don't want to do anything that is going to cause an injury at this point and I have had Achilles injuries in the past. Any thoughts, anyone?


I've run in both and my first thought is that that's a BIG difference in shoe, so know that first! I couldn't handle the Transcend: way too much stability built in. The Ghost is a true neutral: it has no inherent lean in or out, and no medial post. I find the Ghost to be very stable, in that it has a wide platform and a firm ride, but it's not designed to reduce pronation. If your mechanics have adjusted to the level of support the transcend delivers, you may find a lot of initial soreness switching to the Ghost, as those stabilizing muscles/tendons will need to adapt and strengthen to the new ride.

I run in heel drops ranging form 4mm to the 12mm Ghost and have never had issues, but I've also been doing that from the beginning, so YMMV.


----------



## LSUlakes

Non running related, but Disney related and what better source do I have than all of you for all things Disney. What is a good site for purchasing Disney themed shirts? Specifically I am looking for a Carousel of Progress shirt and a People Mover shirt.


----------



## jennamfeo

I just over here googling what "drops" are what they have to do with my running.........


----------



## LSUlakes

And while I'm at it, does anyone know the origin of this image?


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> Non running related, but Disney related and what better source do I have than all of you for all things Disney. What is a good site for purchasing Disney themed shirts? Specifically I am looking for a Carousel of Progress shirt and a People Mover shirt.


This site has a PeopleMover shirt: https://www.themainstreetpress.com/collections/womens-tees

And another: https://www.redbubble.com/shop/peoplemover+t-shirts
CoP: https://www.redbubble.com/shop/carousel+of+progress+t-shirts
EDIT: Careful with the redbubble sizing, I ordered from them once and the sizing ran a bit small.


----------



## roxymama

Ariel484 said:


> This site has a PeopleMover shirt: https://www.themainstreetpress.com/collections/womens-tees
> 
> And another: https://www.redbubble.com/shop/peoplemover+t-shirts
> CoP: https://www.redbubble.com/shop/carousel+of+progress+t-shirts



Can I put my vote in for this one...this one is so cool!
https://www.redbubble.com/people/re...8e-a359-62b1d65ec259&ref=shop_grid&style=mens


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How would you go about designing a training plan for a non-traditional race lenght? For example a 15k, or 10 miler. Would you use a half marathon plan or 10k plan and scale either up or down?



Like many others, I'd use a half marathon plan. I'd rather be in shape for a race shorter than my goal than longer.



roxymama said:


> I'm still a NG unless you want to switch it to say "Chocolate".  I don't want to burn myself out right before my WDW vacation so how fast I go will be determined literally while I'm running based on how I'm feeling that day.  I don't think I'll push myself unless I've got a little gas at the end.  I for sure will be very conservative to start.



"Chocolate" is always an acceptable goal, as are pizza and beer.


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> Can I put my vote in for this one...this one is so cool!
> https://www.redbubble.com/people/re...8e-a359-62b1d65ec259&ref=shop_grid&style=mens


 Yes, yes, I approve.


----------



## Dis5150

jennamfeo said:


> I just over here googling what "drops" are what they have to do with my running.........



It's just the difference between the height of the toe and of the heel. So a lower drop feels "flatter" I guess? If you go from a high heel drop to a low heel drop it puts a lot of strain on your Achilles tendons. I was questioning going the other way, lol, from lower to a higher one.


----------



## roxymama

Ugh all this shoe talk and I just had to click on an email and find my Brooks Launch are on sale $74.95.  Free shipping.  Ugh...which ones do I NEED to buy today?  Survey says???

















For the record I already wear these in boring black...aka my Night's Watch shoes


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> Ugh all this shoe talk and I just had to click on an email and find my Brooks Launch are on sale $74.95.  Free shipping.  Ugh...which ones do I NEED to buy today?  Survey says???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record I already wear these in boring black...aka my Night's Watch shoes



Love the last one!


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> Love the last one!


OMG the peacock ones! I currently have the Launch 3. Maybe I need to get a new pair, too!


----------



## Dis5150

roxymama said:


> Ugh all this shoe talk and I just had to click on an email and find my Brooks Launch are on sale $74.95.  Free shipping.  Ugh...which ones do I NEED to buy today?  Survey says???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record I already wear these in boring black...aka my Night's Watch shoes



Agree, the last pair!


----------



## jennamfeo

I'm kind of partial to these wine colored ones......


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> Love the last one!



OMG, this picture!  I've had my fair share of days feeling like that peacock.  I'm torn because they are awesome but I've had some many shoes with black on them that I'm leaning towards a the lighter pair.  Why is shopping so stressful?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> OMG, this picture!  I've had my fair share of days feeling like that peacock.  I'm torn because they are awesome but I've had some many shoes with black on them that I'm leaning towards a the lighter pair.  Why is shopping so stressful?



Ahh, that does make a difference. I like black shoes, because they blend in better with my black leggings (not goth, but i wear black all of the time...). BUT on that note, #1 was the first to catch my eye, it's a sharp-looking shoe! They remind me of summer... or Frozen... you will need to name them Olaf or Elsa.


----------



## Ariel484

Those peacocks though!!


----------



## roxymama

Dis5150 said:


> That is what I was hoping. I would like to be able to have more than one pair at a time, especially training for Dopey and for running Dopey. But the Transcends are $170 a pair and that makes more than one pair cost prohibitive, especially to my non running spouse. :)



Transcend 3's on sale right now for $60 off on several sites including Brooks.  #enabling


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Ugh all this shoe talk and I just had to click on an email and find my Brooks Launch are on sale $74.95.  Free shipping.  Ugh...which ones do I NEED to buy today?  Survey says???



All of them?


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> All of them?



Finally the voice of reason!


----------



## keahgirl8

roxymama said:


> Ugh all this shoe talk and I just had to click on an email and find my Brooks Launch are on sale $74.95.  Free shipping.  Ugh...which ones do I NEED to buy today?  Survey says???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record I already wear these in boring black...aka my Night's Watch shoes



Any of them?  All of them?  Where is this magical website?


----------



## roxymama

keahgirl8 said:


> Any of them?  All of them?  Where is this magical website?



The magical site is zappos


----------



## JulieODC

Thanks for all the QOtD responses! So, it seems that what you are telling me is to just sign up for a half in May and call it a day 

Off to search for spring halfs.....(any suggestions?? New England preferred?)


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How would you go about designing a training plan for a non-traditional race lenght? For example a 15k, or 10 miler. Would you use a half marathon plan or 10k plan and scale either up or down?



I make all of my own plans, so non-traditional race distances aren't a problem for me. If I was looking to use a plan made by someone else ... I'd go with a half marathon plan and scale down.
Although I am nutty enough that for a 15k, I might just add the mileage of a 5k plan to the mileage of a 10k plan. (*goes to look for a 15k race to test this theory*)



PrincessV said:


> In my experience, my favorite, best-performing shoes have all been shoes that just felt "right" from the moment I stepped into them, in ways I couldn't begin to quantify or qualify.



This is basically exactly my thoughts. I think going to the running store can help because they'll give you a few options that could work, but among those shoes, only you know which are best for you.

@roxymama - I'd say the first or the last. They're both cute.


----------



## keahgirl8

roxymama said:


> The magical site is zappos



I was afraid of that.  I do not need any more running shoes!


----------



## FFigawi

JulieODC said:


> Thanks for all the QOtD responses! So, it seems that what you are telling me is to just sign up for a half in May and call it a day
> 
> Off to search for spring halfs.....(any suggestions?? New England preferred?)



http://mainecoast262.com/half-marathon/


----------



## michigandergirl

roxymama said:


> Ugh all this shoe talk and I just had to click on an email and find my Brooks Launch are on sale $74.95.  Free shipping.  Ugh...which ones do I NEED to buy today?  Survey says???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record I already wear these in boring black...aka my Night's Watch shoes



You can't go wrong with any of those!! I say if you find a shoe you really like, buy as many as you can. I really love the Asics Cumulus 16's more than any version they've come out with and now they're becoming extinct (in my size anyway), and I wish I had bought them in every color. I'm down to two pair, so I'll be shopping for a new shoe soon. Maybe I'll have to try Brooks just for that peacock pair!


----------



## Miranda

JulieODC said:


> Thanks for all the QOtD responses! So, it seems that what you are telling me is to just sign up for a half in May and call it a day
> 
> Off to search for spring halfs.....(any suggestions?? New England preferred?)





FFigawi said:


> http://mainecoast262.com/half-marathon/


I did Maine Coast in 2016 and it was a nice course, although it was wicked hot that day and I had a super rough race.  It was cold all spring and then BAM that weekend was in the 80's.

Last year I was supposed to do Wallis Sands http://www.wallissandshalfmarathon.com but my back/sciatic issues started right around the same time I was supposed to start training for it and I deferred.  I haven't decided yet if I'm going to do it again next year or not.  I have a 75% registration credit that I can't use for anything else, so I'm guessing I'll probably register.


----------



## JulieODC

Miranda said:


> I did Maine Coast in 2016 and it was a nice course, although it was wicked hot that day and I had a super rough race.  It was cold all spring and then BAM that weekend was in the 80's.
> 
> Last year I was supposed to do Wallis Sands http://www.wallissandshalfmarathon.com but my back/sciatic issues started right around the same time I was supposed to start training for it and I deferred.  I haven't decided yet if I'm going to do it again next year or not.  I have a 75% registration credit that I can't use for anything else, so I'm guessing I'll probably register.



We spent part of our summer vacation in Biddeford this year - so the Me course is appealing.

The Big Lake Half is a top contender as well - since my parents house is 5 min away (how did I not know about this - and it has unlimited Harpoon beer for participants post race!) - just worried about the hills a little! http://biglakehalfmarathon.com/


----------



## Miranda

Yeah, I have heard that one is super hilly.


----------



## jmasgat

Miranda said:


> I did Maine Coast in 2016 and it was a nice course, although it was *wicked* hot that day and I had a super rough race.  It was cold all spring and then BAM that weekend was in the 80's.



Thank you for making me read that sentence in my (former) Boston accent.  It always warms my heart to hear it and the local lingo.  One short week before I hit the packie, go to Farnhams, have a frappe at Richardsons, and practice my well-earned Boston driving skills on a visit home.


----------



## roxymama

I got the first light blue ones.  I know you were all on pins and needles.  If anyone wants to place bets on how long I can hold out before I cave on the peacocks, go ahead.
At least now I'll be sort of like the cool kids on here who have huge stacks of rotating shoes (baby steps.)


----------



## FredtheDuck

FFigawi said:


> "Chocolate" is always an acceptable goal, as are pizza and beer.



Truly my "Why I Run."


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JulieODC said:


> Thanks for all the QOtD responses! So, it seems that what you are telling me is to just sign up for a half in May and call it a day
> 
> Off to search for spring halfs.....(any suggestions?? New England preferred?)



New England has the same initials as my state.... want to come to NE for a May half? 

(oddly... some people think New England is a state when they read NE....what?? )


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Non running related, but Disney related and what better source do I have than all of you for all things Disney. What is a good site for purchasing Disney themed shirts? Specifically I am looking for a Carousel of Progress shirt and a People Mover shirt.



Teepublic has a variety of places that make Disney related shirts. The Dis has a “store” on there for example.


----------



## avondale

Getting back to the shoes and insoles...  I have wide feet and high arches.  Even if some brands carry wide width sizes, my running store doesn't always have them in stock for me to try on, so I often end up going up a whole size in order to get the width.  I don't think the shoes necessarily feel way too long - I'm not tripping over the toes or anything - but it can be hard to keep them from slipping a lot around the ankle.  BUT, if I try to lace them a little more tightly, then I feel like I'm really restricted across the tops of my feel (I guess because of the high arches?).  There is one hole for laces - what would be for the tightest lacing - that I do have to leave open because then I feel like I've got a noose around my ankle.  Any suggestions about that?

In fact, I have noticed in my long runs (and recent marathon) that by the end of the run, it's not the bottom of my feet or even the arches that are sore, but more across the top.  Is this something related to foot strength/flexibility/mobility or shoes?

I do usually buy new custom insoles whenever I get new shoes.  Do you all tend to replace your insoles as often as the shoes?  More often? 

I have been wearing Saucony Triumph ISO 2s for a couple of years (went through 3 - 4 pairs).  They are OK, but I can't say I'm in love with them.  Looks like they are not being made anymore, so I will soon be switching to something else.

I don't tend to have multiple pairs because I don't get to the running store that often, and laying out for multiple pairs at once is so expensive, especially with custom insoles.  I need to get a new pair in the next couple weeks, so if I find something I like, perhaps I'll ask for a second pair for Christmas.


----------



## roxymama

avondale said:


> Getting back to the shoes and insoles...  I have wide feet and high arches.  Even if some brands carry wide width sizes, my running store doesn't always have them in stock for me to try on, so I often end up going up a whole size in order to get the width.  I don't think the shoes necessarily feel way too long - I'm not tripping over the toes or anything - but it can be hard to keep them from slipping a lot around the ankle.  BUT, if I try to lace them a little more tightly, then I feel like I'm really restricted across the tops of my feel (I guess because of the high arches?).  There is one hole for laces - what would be for the tightest lacing - that I do have to leave open because then I feel like I've got a noose around my ankle.  Any suggestions about that?
> 
> In fact, I have noticed in my long runs (and recent marathon) that by the end of the run, it's not the bottom of my feet or even the arches that are sore, but more across the top.  Is this something related to foot strength/flexibility/mobility or shoes?
> 
> I do usually buy new custom insoles whenever I get new shoes.  Do you all tend to replace your insoles as often as the shoes?  More often?
> 
> I have been wearing Saucony Triumph ISO 2s for a couple of years (went through 3 - 4 pairs).  They are OK, but I can't say I'm in love with them.  Looks like they are not being made anymore, so I will soon be switching to something else.
> 
> I don't tend to have multiple pairs because I don't get to the running store that often, and laying out for multiple pairs at once is so expensive, especially with custom insoles.  I need to get a new pair in the next couple weeks, so if I find something I like, perhaps I'll ask for a second pair for Christmas.



Usually anytime I tie my shoes too tightly I get that pain on the top of my feet.  So I'd imaging that may be what is happening.  I do not know the solution other than getting a pair of shoes where you do not have to tie them so tight to stay on.  If your feet are slipping around the ankle is there a chance you are in too big of a size?  Some brands I go up a whole size, others down a whole size. My Brooks Ghosts were a half size smaller than my Launchs.  So it's weird.  It's so all over the place and unlike buying just traditional regular women's shoes (for me.)


----------



## LSUlakes

Just wanted to tell you folks because I’m excited about it. I have a unique opportunity to tour the Disney Wonder cruise ship. I’ve been on large shipping boats in the Mississippi River growing up as my paw paw was a pilot, but never stepped foot on a cruise ship. Really excited for my tour!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

avondale said:


> BUT, if I try to lace them a little more tightly, then I feel like I'm really restricted across the tops of my feel (I guess because of the high arches?). There is one hole for laces - what would be for the tightest lacing - that I do have to leave open because then I feel like I've got a noose around my ankle. Any suggestions about that?


I have had it where it is too tight over the top of my foot but too loose around the ankle area and what I have done is have the laces looser around the top of the foot, and when I tie them I just make that last tie a bit tighter to hold the foot in better. So almost slack loose around the top and normal tie. Not sure if that makes any sense at all for you, sorry! There are different techniques on how to lace the shoes too to have the pressure off the top of the foot, I haven't tried them but you can do a pretty quick search of the internets to find it.


----------



## Chaitali

Maybe one of these lacing techniques would work?  There is one for heels slipping, one for wide feet and one for shoes being too tight on top.  https://runrepeat.com/top-10-running-shoe-lacing-techniques


----------



## JeffW

Chaitali said:


> Maybe one of these lacing techniques would work?  There is one for heels slipping, one for wide feet and one for shoes being too tight on top.  https://runrepeat.com/top-10-running-shoe-lacing-techniques



The 7th hole lace lock that is described here for heel slippage is great.  I've been using it for about 4 years after the guy at my local running store taught me when I said "This shoe is perfect except my heel keeps slipping".


----------



## avondale

Chaitali said:


> Maybe one of these lacing techniques would work?  There is one for heels slipping, one for wide feet and one for shoes being too tight on top.  https://runrepeat.com/top-10-running-shoe-lacing-techniques



Thanks, I'll have to try some of these.  I have heard of the "lace lock" - the problem is that I never have enough lace left to do it.  By the time I've widened the open area above the tongue to accommodate my wide feet and high arches, most laces hardly have enough length left.  Have to admit that I never thought about skipping some of the middle holes, though - what an obvious solution.


----------



## girliea

This site has a PeopleMover shirt: https://www.themainstreetpress.com/collections/womens-tees

And another: https://www.redbubble.com/shop/peoplemover+t-shirts
CoP: https://www.redbubble.com/shop/carousel+of+progress+t-shirts
EDIT: Careful with the redbubble sizing, I ordered from them once and the sizing ran a bit small.

And THIS is why I miss your training reports @Ariel484! (although my bank account is doing so much better)


----------



## Ariel484

@girliea


----------



## cavepig

avondale said:


> Thanks, I'll have to try some of these.  I have heard of the "lace lock" - the problem is that I never have enough lace left to do it.  By the time I've widened the open area above the tongue to accommodate my wide feet and high arches, most laces hardly have enough length left.  Have to admit that I never thought about skipping some of the middle holes, though - what an obvious solution.


Wide foot & high arches here too.  It there is a certain spot on the top of the foot that can hurt that's the hole(s) I would skip.  For me I skip the 2nd hole to help keep the toe area from squishing in & then a hole higher up on the top of my foot as it like you feels like it's restricting the foot,  then I go right into the lace lock.


----------



## jmasgat

Had a lovely chilly run this morning. Wore an old Hallowen LS race shirt and got a chuckle when a black cat came bounding out of a yard.....but it stopped dead in its tracks and did not cross my path.  Guess I spooked it!   I also ran scary even splits: 9:59, 9:59 10:00 10:00 9:55 10:01.

Lovely way to start the day.  Happy weekend everyone.  Need to go gut my pumpkins before carving.


----------



## roxymama

jmasgat said:


> Had a lovely chilly run this morning. Wore an old Hallowen LS race shirt and got a chuckle when a black cat came bounding out of a yard.....but it stopped dead in its tracks and did not cross my path.  Guess I spooked it!   I also ran scary even splits: 9:59, 9:59 10:00 10:00 9:55 10:01.
> 
> Lovely way to start the day.  Happy weekend everyone.  Need to go gut my pumpkins before carving.



Can I borrow you for my first 6 miles of my race tomorrow?  That's spooky consistent 

I ran last night cause I felt like it....on a Friday night.  Almost wore my minnie ears for a test run but chickened out.


----------



## apdebord

Wicked 10K this morning- beautiful morning on the Virginia Beach oceanfront. Wanted to push a little bit, but not too much in preparation for W&D next weekend. Costumes are always amazing to look at on your run, but some are a little annoying when you are trying to PR (i.e. people that go into their normal pace corral even though they are wearing boxes/dinosaur costumes and are a group of 4 people attached to each other and walking 4 across...) BUT I did PR by 4:35! And a negative 5k split! Fastest mile was mile 5 to 6. Ready to go to Florida Monday


----------



## roxymama

apdebord said:


> Wicked 10K this morning- beautiful morning on the Virginia Beach oceanfront. Wanted to push a little bit, but not too much in preparation for W&D next weekend. Costumes are always amazing to look at on your run, but some are a little annoying when you are trying to PR (i.e. people that go into their normal pace corral even though they are wearing boxes/dinosaur costumes and are a group of 4 people attached to each other and walking 4 across...) BUT I did PR by 4:35! And a negative 5k split! Fastest mile was mile 5 to 6. Ready to go to Florida Monday


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jmasgat said:


> ...Halloween...black cat...dead...spooked...gut...pumpkins...



This gets my vote for the best pre-Halloween post ever!


----------



## SarahDisney

Ummm ... is it weird that I still have no idea what to pack for races?? All I can think of is a bottle of water, a change of clothing for after the race, food ... what am I forgetting??

Also, we're expecting rain and thunderstorms, so it's entirely possible that I'll have to bring a bag check bag that's big enough for my rain boots.


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> Ummm ... is it weird that I still have no idea what to pack for races?? All I can think of is a bottle of water, a change of clothing for after the race, food ... what am I forgetting??
> 
> Also, we're expecting rain and thunderstorms, so it's entirely possible that I'll have to bring a bag check bag that's big enough for my rain boots.



A zip lock baggie for phone/id if it's gonna be rainy.   Throwaway layer or trash bag for start line?  Dry socks in gear bag?  
A big bag of roxy good wishes?

What times your race?  We may be running together...but not in the same state.


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> A zip lock baggie for phone/id if it's gonna be rainy.   Throwaway layer or trash bag for start line?  Dry socks in gear bag?
> A big bag of roxy good wishes?
> 
> What times your race?  We may be running together...but not in the same state.



Good call on all of that (although my phone stays really dry in my belt ... but I still might put it in a bag)

Race is at 9:30 my time (8:30 your time) ... so I think I'll be starting towards the end of your race.


----------



## roxymama

7:30 is my race start (8:30 your time) so I'll give you a mental high five an hour in 

It's gonna be so cold by me...I think I missed fall this year


----------



## McNs

Love that peoplemover patent T - looks like they might ship to NZ too! Hmmmmm

And good luck to all the racers tomorrow!


----------



## gjramsey

Houston Half Marathon race report -  The weather gods finally blessed me with decent weather for a race.  My previous 6 races this year have had a temp no lower than 65 degrees, and most very humid.  For today, the forecast low was 37, in Houston, in Oct!  Downtown was probably in the lows 40s at the start of the race.  The race starts with a 2 mile loop through the SW portion of downtown, and then a nice little 11 mile out and back along Allen Parkway and Memorial drive.  I was hoping to run with the 1:40 pace group at the start of the race, but the folks running the race decided to try and keep everyone in Sam Houston park until close to the race, and than walk us to the start line.  This did not allow folks to try and place themselves according to expected pace.   I tried the best I could to move close to start line, but still ended up about 20 feet behind the 1:45 pace group, and the 1:40 group about 10 feet in front of them.

At the start I had to work my around many folks and was able to get past the 1:45 pace group in the 1st half mile.  Around this time, my bladder decided it was not empty enough, and started to talk to me.  Just past mile 2, the course goes close by the start line area, and there were some porta-potties to stop the talking from the bladder!  With the first couple of miles through the downtown area, I take my lap times with a slight grain of salt, since the GPS does not like tall buildings.   Mile 1 - 7:06, Mile 2 - 7:07, Mile 3 - 7:46.  Once on Allen Parkway, I was able to get into a nice steady pace and try to catch up with the 1:40 pace group, who I could see a ways in front of me.  One thing I noticed today is how few people run the tangents.  Allen Parkway and Memorial are not the straightest of roads, and a lot of runners would just stay in the lane of the road that they were in.  

Mile 4 - 7:22
Mile 5 - 7:27
Mile 6 - 7:25.  

Between miles 6 and 7 I decided to take my gel, and that turned out to be a battle.  I could not open the packet for any reason, and finally had to resort to ripping with my teeth...
Mile 7 - 7:50.  

I was passed my a number of folks during my gel battle, and the 1:40 pace group moved further away.  Right before Mile 8 is the u-turn back towards downtown which was to the east.   The sun was kinda brutal for the last 5+ miles, which is the one downside of this race.  So the rest of the race was to the motto of Just Keep Running and don't look at the watch  (too much).

Mile 8 - 7:25
Mile 9 - 7:16
Mile 10 - 7:15.  

My watch had been hitting the miles about .1 to .18 before the Mile markers on the course.  At the Mile 10 marker, my watch had me at 1:14:57.  I finally passed the 1:40 pacer around mile 11, so I have to believe he was running a minute or two under the 1:40 time.  Also at mile 11, we merged with the 10k-ers, who started 30 minutes after the half.  So there was a lot of weaving through traffic the last two miles.   

Mile 11 - 7:10
Mile 12 - 6:58
Mile 13 - 6:57

Hit the finish line with a chip time of *1:36:49*, which gave me a nice shiny PR, and was just over 1 minute quicker than my previous PR!  Garmin tells me I also set a 10k PR of 44:29, which I have to guess was the last 10k of the race.  This is one of the faster Half races in the Houston area, so my placings show how fast the field was.  Overall 272 of 3575, Age group 22 of 159, Male, 238 of 1772.

I have to say, the temps made almost all the difference in the world to allow me to run that kind of race.  Sorry for the wall of text!!!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Haunted Half Marathon Race Report
It was a beautiful fall day for a race! I arrived at the finish line/busses at 6:20 am and quickly got on a bus.  The ride up the canyon was fun, because randomly I happened to make a connection with the girl sitting next to me as my niece's 5th-grade teacher (we all live in different cities, so this was such a coincidence.  My brother was diagnosed with leukaemia two years ago when his daugher, my neice, was in my seatmate's class, and this teacher really grew to love my brother's family during this challenging time so this was such a heartwarming, sweet way to start my race morning!) Once we got up to the race start we had to wait a long time, about an hour and a half.  There was a DJ there with music playing, several fire pits scattered around, lots of port-a-potties, hot chocolate and bananas, and a costume contest, so they really tried to make the atmosphere fun, but it was SO cold!  By the time the race started, I could only feel two of my toes which was a weird way to start running!
The course was a fun one, but a little different than I was expecting.  Most races here start in a canyon, and then you run down to the finish line.  (So if you're looking for a BQ qualifying marathon, this a good place to look )  This makes for a fun, fast time (but super sore quads afterwards!)  This race was still running down a canyon, but the gradient was much more gradual with actual uphill portions sprinkled throughout.  I train with intervals of 7:1 and for races, I usually skip every other interval (at least for Utah downhill races), this is the plan I used.   I'm happy to say that I kept my pace conservative enough that I felt good during the whole race.  I even had enough in me to make mile 12 one of my fastest.  I felt like I gave it my all and had a great time! My time was 2:22 which was under my stated goal time, and I'm already looking forward to next year when I'll try this course again and go for a faster time!  I'm also very happy to say that other than some soreness around my knees, I feel really good and could even wear heels to church today 

The on-course support was great!  Water, Powerade, and candy were at each aid staion every two miles.  The after-race goodies were pizza, frozen creamies, orange slices, and water.  And of course the werewolf themed medal!

I also loved meeting up a couple of instagram runners I've been following for a while.  It's always fun to meet up with runners!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Congrats @gjramsey that is super fast!!! Sounds like a super fun atmosphere @disneydaydreamer33 drea


----------



## roxymama

I achieved my goal of chocolate at the Hot Chocolate 15k this morning.  Will work on a race recap after a glorious nap.  
Happy to report I started off easy and built up a negative split (something I didn't quite do last year) and got ~2 min PR...and chocolate!!! 
It was so cold!
@LSUlakes my official time was 1:31:22


----------



## Disney at Heart

@gjramsey Congrats on a speedy PR. I will never see times like that, so I will just celebrate with you! @disneydaydreamer33 Good race and a touching story about your niece and her teacher. As a retired teacher, this story especially warmed my heart. @roxymama Chocolate is a good incentive! Congrats on the PR. Looking forward to the race report! Great job everyone.


----------



## keahgirl8

Chaitali said:


> Maybe one of these lacing techniques would work?  There is one for heels slipping, one for wide feet and one for shoes being too tight on top.  https://runrepeat.com/top-10-running-shoe-lacing-techniques



I use the high midfoot one.  It changed my life, no joke.


----------



## Miranda

My race was so so tough today. It was pouring all day long and there was a pretty good wind and it was chilly @ about 52-55. I thought the temp would be ok because that's not THAT cold, but the wind really made it chilly.  My Garmin started dying around mile 10, which has never ever happened before.  I killed my live tracking that was going to my SO, but it didn't help and I had to preemptively save the run @ 11 miles or lose it to the dead battery.  I started a Strava backup @ 10 so I have the tracking all split up. 

Anyway, the race was pretty miserable.  I started out pretty strong but in the end the cold and rain just beat me down too much, plus I feel like I was a little undertrained.  Although my wheels started falling off between 8-9 and I did go up to 10 in training.  But I only got to 10 on our last long run because we train for time, and I'm slow, so I never got a run in that was closer to the full distance like when I used to train for distance.  I think a lot of people dropped out.  There were walkers that started a half hour before us, but I only ever caught up with 2 pairs of them.  I am afraid to look... I think I had my very first DFL even though I finished about 20 min before they closed the course (they were closing it at 3:20).  I had passed one last runner who was stopped for blisters but I never saw her finish, I think she might have packed it in somewhere around the mile 11 water stop.  I am afraid to go look at my results.   It was just a tough tough day for me, and I ended up walking most of the last 3 miles.  Nothing from my hips down was working right for the last 3 miles, things were cramping (calves and the top front of my ankles, was having problems flexing my feet) and other things just weren't moving like I was telling them to (hip flexors).  Although the end of the race was a lap around the park we started in and I mustered up enough energy to jog most of it with a couple calf cramp walk breaks.  Most of my running group was still there cheering me on and so was my SO and my dog Penny and she wanted to run around the park with me and I got all choked up.   They ran most of the way around the park with me until I had to get in a long taped off finisher chute and she couldn't follow me anymore.  Dogs are the best.


----------



## ZellyB

gjramsey said:


> Houston Half Marathon race report -  The weather gods finally blessed me with decent weather for a race.  My previous 6 races this year have had a temp no lower than 65 degrees, and most very humid.  For today, the forecast low was 37, in Houston, in Oct!  Downtown was probably in the lows 40s at the start of the race.  The race starts with a 2 mile loop through the SW portion of downtown, and then a nice little 11 mile out and back along Allen Parkway and Memorial drive.  I was hoping to run with the 1:40 pace group at the start of the race, but the folks running the race decided to try and keep everyone in Sam Houston park until close to the race, and than walk us to the start line.  This did not allow folks to try and place themselves according to expected pace.   I tried the best I could to move close to start line, but still ended up about 20 feet behind the 1:45 pace group, and the 1:40 group about 10 feet in front of them.
> 
> At the start I had to work my around many folks and was able to get past the 1:45 pace group in the 1st half mile.  Around this time, my bladder decided it was not empty enough, and started to talk to me.  Just past mile 2, the course goes close by the start line area, and there were some porta-potties to stop the talking from the bladder!  With the first couple of miles through the downtown area, I take my lap times with a slight grain of salt, since the GPS does not like tall buildings.   Mile 1 - 7:06, Mile 2 - 7:07, Mile 3 - 7:46.  Once on Allen Parkway, I was able to get into a nice steady pace and try to catch up with the 1:40 pace group, who I could see a ways in front of me.  One thing I noticed today is how few people run the tangents.  Allen Parkway and Memorial are not the straightest of roads, and a lot of runners would just stay in the lane of the road that they were in.
> 
> Mile 4 - 7:22
> Mile 5 - 7:27
> Mile 6 - 7:25.
> 
> Between miles 6 and 7 I decided to take my gel, and that turned out to be a battle.  I could not open the packet for any reason, and finally had to resort to ripping with my teeth...
> Mile 7 - 7:50.
> 
> I was passed my a number of folks during my gel battle, and the 1:40 pace group moved further away.  Right before Mile 8 is the u-turn back towards downtown which was to the east.   The sun was kinda brutal for the last 5+ miles, which is the one downside of this race.  So the rest of the race was to the motto of Just Keep Running and don't look at the watch  (too much).
> 
> Mile 8 - 7:25
> Mile 9 - 7:16
> Mile 10 - 7:15.
> 
> My watch had been hitting the miles about .1 to .18 before the Mile markers on the course.  At the Mile 10 marker, my watch had me at 1:14:57.  I finally passed the 1:40 pacer around mile 11, so I have to believe he was running a minute or two under the 1:40 time.  Also at mile 11, we merged with the 10k-ers, who started 30 minutes after the half.  So there was a lot of weaving through traffic the last two miles.
> 
> Mile 11 - 7:10
> Mile 12 - 6:58
> Mile 13 - 6:57
> 
> Hit the finish line with a chip time of *1:36:49*, which gave me a nice shiny PR, and was just over 1 minute quicker than my previous PR!  Garmin tells me I also set a 10k PR of 44:29, which I have to guess was the last 10k of the race.  This is one of the faster Half races in the Houston area, so my placings show how fast the field was.  Overall 272 of 3575, Age group 22 of 159, Male, 238 of 1772.
> 
> I have to say, the temps made almost all the difference in the world to allow me to run that kind of race.  Sorry for the wall of text!!!



Congrats on an amazing race!  That's a fantastic time.  Enjoy that new shiny PR.



disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Haunted Half Marathon Race Report
> It was a beautiful fall day for a race! I arrived at the finish line/busses at 6:20 am and quickly got on a bus.  The ride up the canyon was fun, because randomly I happened to make a connection with the girl sitting next to me as my niece's 5th-grade teacher (we all live in different cities, so this was such a coincidence.  My brother was diagnosed with leukaemia two years ago when his daugher, my neice, was in my seatmate's class, and this teacher really grew to love my brother's family during this challenging time so this was such a heartwarming, sweet way to start my race morning!) Once we got up to the race start we had to wait a long time, about an hour and a half.  There was a DJ there with music playing, several fire pits scattered around, lots of port-a-potties, hot chocolate and bananas, and a costume contest, so they really tried to make the atmosphere fun, but it was SO cold!  By the time the race started, I could only feel two of my toes which was a weird way to start running!
> The course was a fun one, but a little different than I was expecting.  Most races here start in a canyon, and then you run down to the finish line.  (So if you're looking for a BQ qualifying marathon, this a good place to look )  This makes for a fun, fast time (but super sore quads afterwards!)  This race was still running down a canyon, but the gradient was much more gradual with actual uphill portions sprinkled throughout.  I train with intervals of 7:1 and for races, I usually skip every other interval (at least for Utah downhill races), this is the plan I used.   I'm happy to say that I kept my pace conservative enough that I felt good during the whole race.  I even had enough in me to make mile 12 one of my fastest.  I felt like I gave it my all and had a great time! My time was 2:22 which was under my stated goal time, and I'm already looking forward to next year when I'll try this course again and go for a faster time!  I'm also very happy to say that other than some soreness around my knees, I feel really good and could even wear heels to church today
> 
> The on-course support was great!  Water, Powerade, and candy were at each aid staion every two miles.  The after-race goodies were pizza, frozen creamies, orange slices, and water.  And of course the werewolf themed medal!
> 
> I also loved meeting up a couple of instagram runners I've been following for a while.  It's always fun to meet up with runners!



Great job on your race and beating your goal time.  Woohoo!!  Sounds like you had a really fun experience and very neat that you got to meet up with some people as well.



roxymama said:


> I achieved my goal of chocolate at the Hot Chocolate 15k this morning.  Will work on a race recap after a glorious nap.
> Happy to report I started off easy and built up a negative split (something I didn't quite do last year) and got ~2 min PR...and chocolate!!!
> It was so cold!
> @LSUlakes my official time was 1:31:22



Way to go!!  And, yum, chocolate!!



Miranda said:


> My race was so so tough today. It was pouring all day long and there was a pretty good wind and it was chilly @ about 52-55. I thought the temp would be ok because that's not THAT cold, but the wind really made it chilly.  My Garmin started dying around mile 10, which has never ever happened before.  I killed my live tracking that was going to my SO, but it didn't help and I had to preemptively save the run @ 11 miles or lose it to the dead battery.  I started a Strava backup @ 10 so I have the tracking all split up.
> 
> Anyway, the race was pretty miserable.  I started out pretty strong but in the end the cold and rain just beat me down too much, plus I feel like I was a little undertrained.  Although my wheels started falling off between 8-9 and I did go up to 10 in training.  But I only got to 10 on our last long run because we train for time, and I'm slow, so I never got a run in that was closer to the full distance like when I used to train for distance.  I think a lot of people dropped out.  There were walkers that started a half hour before us, but I only ever caught up with 2 pairs of them.  I am afraid to look... I think I had my very first DFL even though I finished about 20 min before they closed the course (they were closing it at 3:20).  I had passed one last runner who was stopped for blisters but I never saw her finish, I think she might have packed it in somewhere around the mile 11 water stop.  I am afraid to go look at my results.   It was just a tough tough day for me, and I ended up walking most of the last 3 miles.  Nothing from my hips down was working right for the last 3 miles, things were cramping (calves and the top front of my ankles, was having problems flexing my feet) and other things just weren't moving like I was telling them to (hip flexors).  Although the end of the race was a lap around the park we started in and I mustered up enough energy to jog most of it with a couple calf cramp walk breaks.  Most of my running group was still there cheering me on and so was my SO and my dog Penny and she wanted to run around the park with me and I got all choked up.   They ran most of the way around the park with me until I had to get in a long taped off finisher chute and she couldn't follow me anymore.  Dogs are the best.



I'm sorry you had such a tough race, Miranda.  Brava on pushing through very difficult conditions and getting that finish.  Dogs absolutely are the best!!


----------



## Miranda

Miranda said:


> I started out pretty strong but in the end the cold and rain just beat me down too much, plus I feel like I was a little undertrained.  Although my wheels started falling off between 8-9 and I did go up to 10 in training.  But I only got to 10 on our last long run because we train for time, and I'm slow, so I never got a run in that was closer to the full distance like when I used to train for distance.  I think a lot of people dropped out.  There were walkers that started a half hour before us, but I only ever caught up with 2 pairs of them.  I am afraid to look... I think I had my very first DFL even though I finished about 20 min before they closed the course (they were closing it at 3:20).  I had passed one last runner who was stopped for blisters but I never saw her finish, I think she might have packed it in somewhere around the mile 11 water stop.  I am afraid to go look at my results.


Well I sucked it up and went to look... 3:04:39... not my worst ever and I actually wasn't DFL.  There were 7 people after me.  But I was right about the numbers.  When looking up my number for the race, I'm pretty sure that there were numbers up to 700, but there were only 294 finishers, so a lot of people either DNS due to the weather or DNF.  I was on pace for a 2:50-2:55 until about 8-9 miles, but I'll take it.

There was an early start like I mentioned 30 min early for walkers and anyone needing extra time, and I was really excited about that, because that would have put me finishing around the same time as a bunch of my teammates, but when I asked someone about it this morning like "how slow do I need to be to take advantage of that?" she said anyone could do it you just wouldn't have an official time.  So, I guess they didn't start the timing at all with them... I didn't want to run most of the race all alone on empty streets like I did but I also wanted to be officially timed!

At least I got a really cool medal.   It's hard to tell from the picture, but the orange road they are running on has gold glitter in it.


----------



## SarahDisney

Congrats to everyone who raced this weekend - sounds like we had some awesome races and awesome performances! As some of you already know, I was one of those awesome performances ... I'll update you on that in a little bit.
@Miranda - I love that you still had people out cheering for you as you reached the end. Great job pushing through some tough conditions! You definitely earned that awesome medal today!


----------



## avondale

Miranda said:


> My race was so so tough today. It was pouring all day long and there was a pretty good wind and it was chilly @ about 52-55. I thought the temp would be ok because that's not THAT cold, but the wind really made it chilly.  My Garmin started dying around mile 10, which has never ever happened before.  I killed my live tracking that was going to my SO, but it didn't help and I had to preemptively save the run @ 11 miles or lose it to the dead battery.  I started a Strava backup @ 10 so I have the tracking all split up.
> 
> Anyway, the race was pretty miserable.  I started out pretty strong but in the end the cold and rain just beat me down too much, plus I feel like I was a little undertrained.  Although my wheels started falling off between 8-9 and I did go up to 10 in training.  But I only got to 10 on our last long run because we train for time, and I'm slow, so I never got a run in that was closer to the full distance like when I used to train for distance.  I think a lot of people dropped out.  There were walkers that started a half hour before us, but I only ever caught up with 2 pairs of them.  I am afraid to look... I think I had my very first DFL even though I finished about 20 min before they closed the course (they were closing it at 3:20).  I had passed one last runner who was stopped for blisters but I never saw her finish, I think she might have packed it in somewhere around the mile 11 water stop.  I am afraid to go look at my results.   It was just a tough tough day for me, and I ended up walking most of the last 3 miles.  Nothing from my hips down was working right for the last 3 miles, things were cramping (calves and the top front of my ankles, was having problems flexing my feet) and other things just weren't moving like I was telling them to (hip flexors).  Although the end of the race was a lap around the park we started in and I mustered up enough energy to jog most of it with a couple calf cramp walk breaks.  Most of my running group was still there cheering me on and so was my SO and my dog Penny and she wanted to run around the park with me and I got all choked up.   They ran most of the way around the park with me until I had to get in a long taped off finisher chute and she couldn't follow me anymore.  Dogs are the best.



Wow, way to stick with it in a tough race and conditions!  I ran a half in pouring rain and 50s temperature once, and it was miserable.  Every few miles I would think "You know, this isn't so bad" and it would start raining HARDER, I swear.  When I got to the end...  so much chafing, despite liberal use of Body Glide.  You know they describe burn victims with something like "burns over 90% of her body"?  I think that's how they could have described my chafing that day. Sheesh.  I'm glad you made it through!  You had awesome support!  And in your next post, super cool finisher medal!


----------



## DIS-OH

Been absent from here for a few weeks...nothing but ordinary, extra busy real life, though.

DH and I ran the inaugural John Glenn International Airport Runway 5K this morning.  It was chilly and windy but fun!  The race was on the North runway but the South one was open for jet traffic!


----------



## SarahDisney

*NYCRUNS Haunted Island 10K Recap*

So ... this race. The last 10K I ran was the WDW 10K in 2016. Those of you who ran that one probably remember the weather. It was just a little bit wet. Like, raining the whole time. So ... obviously I was thrilled when I saw that the forecast for my race today was thunderstorms. Because really, who wants to run a 10K in dry weather?

Anyway ... I decided that I had to just deal with it. I packed my shoes in my bag check bag the night before and planned to wear my rain boots and then change right before the race. The rain hadn't really started when I left the house so I wore my Chucks instead of my boots, but ... I still had a giant runDisney gEAR check bag as bag check bag.

Race day ... the race started at 9:30am, and the email I got said to show up at 8:30. I was there around 8:15 (finally the subways were behaving...) and I had way too much time to kill. It started raining about 30-35 minutes before the race, but I had an umbrella, so I was okay just hanging around and playing on my phone (and checking @roxymama's progress, since her race started an hour before mine) ... until it was time to check my bag. People were huddling under tents, but I kinda just walked around and tried to embrace the rain.

The rain pretty much stopped as we were getting ready to start. I made my way to the start line, turned on my music, made one more check of roxymama's progress, and got ready to start. I usually start towards the back of races, but this time I kinda ended up in the middle, which meant it took a bit longer for the crowd to thin out (more on that later).

My plan for this race was to use 4:1 run:walk intervals for the whole race. Four minutes in, when I was supposed to start my first walk interval, the crowd hadn't thinned out enough for me to feel comfortable walking. So ... suddenly my race strategy became run the first and last miles and run/walk everything in between (which is the strategy I attempted to use for my last half). About four minutes later, about 8 minutes into the race, my Garmin gave me my first mile alert. Because apparently it was drunk. I decided to just look at my watch when I hit the mile markers and use that as my mile times. I hit the mile 1 marker at 10:19.

My goal for this race was 1:10, which is just over 11:15 min/mile. I know that I always slow down at the end of races, so my goal was to be around 11:00 min/mile for the first 3 miles, which hopefully would give me lots of leeway for my end-of-race slowdown. After mile 1 I was quite a bit ahead of that ... but since I hadn't done any walking in the first mile, so that was to be expected. I knew I'd slow down quite a bit in mile 2 once the walk breaks were introduced into the mix.

Mile 2 was where I hit the first water stop, which had super cute Halloween-themed cups. The crowd finally started to thin out a bit, and I started up my intervals. Finished this mile at just over 21 minutes ... so still a little ahead of schedule, but not too bad (10:57).

The goal for mile 3 was to get in under 33 minutes. Kinda knew I would do it because I was pushing hard (too hard), but I didn't want to stop pushing, so I finished this mile at 31:59 (10:43).

Mile 4 was when I figured I'd settle in and slow down. I didn't. I kept pushing, and it actually started to feel like I wasn't pushing too hard. Finished this mile in 10:45, for a total time of 42:44. At this point I knew that 1:10 would not be a problem, and 1:08 was actually a possibility. I'd never done a run/walk race and come in with a pace faster than 11 min/mile, so I knew that 1:08 would really be my fastest option, but I was going for it.

Mile 5 was another good mile. 1:08 was definitely in my sights. This was also my last mile with regular walk stops. Since my GPS was drunk and I wasn't going to actually know when I had a mile left, I decided that I would take my first walk break after I hit the mile 5 marker and then no more walk breaks ... so since I knew the walk breaks were going to end soon, I decided to make them count by taking some pictures and drinking lots of water (I can drink on the run, but it's easier to drink while walking). Finished this one in 10:47 for a total time of 53:31.

Mile 6 was kind of an eye opener. I had finished mile 5 in way less than 55 minutes. Was 1:06 going to be a possibility? I was afraid to let myself think it. Could I really come in 4 minutes below my goal? I just tried to keep a steady pace and not get ahead of myself. I was definitely crushing my goal, and it didn't matter by how much. I just had to keep going. Mile 6 was 10:22 (total time 1:03:53) ... so still in really good shape.
As I was sprinting to the end (my general life policy is to start sprinting as soon as I see the finish line), I thought 1:05 might have been possible, but that's because I'm an idiot and I can't read (these thoughts were in the last seconds of the race ... when my watch had already passed 1:05). Had I started sprinting when I passed the mile 6 marker, I would have made it in in 1:05. But I don't regret waiting. I had an amazing race and finished with an incredible time - it didn't need to be any better than that.

*Official Time: 1:05:36*.
For those of you counting, that's 4 minutes and 24 seconds faster my goal of 1:10. I was kind of in shock for a few hours after. I couldn't believe I had done that. I knew going into the race that if the weather wasn't too bad, 1:10 would be possible, but sub-1:06 wasn't even a possibility to me. There was no way I could finish a 10K with a pace faster than 11 min/mile ... and 1:06 is way faster than that. I'm still not sure how it happened. Is this real?

*Would I do this race again*? Probably. Some parts of the course were a little narrow, and it was kind of super quiet so I'm not rushing to do it again, but I'd think about it. NYCRUNS does a bunch of Roosevelt Island races, so I might just pick a different one next time I want to run this course.

*Would I recommend this race to others?* Absolutely. NYCRUNS always puts on a decent race, and this course wasn't bad. I will just caution that there are some changes in surface (bricks to concrete to asphalt), so if that bothers your joints, Roosevelt Island may not be for you.

*Where Do I Go From Here*? I've got a 5K on November 12th, which I was originally looking to go for a PR, but I think I'll just do for fun. I'll probably make a decision on that next week. After that is my 5 mile Turkey Trot on Thanksgiving ... haven't decided on my strategy for that yet. That should be it for me for this year. I'm thinking some crazy thoughts for 2018 (and possibly 2019), but ... I'll share those once I find out if I got into the United Airlines NYC Half.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Race Report:  I ran the Bad Apple Ultra yesterday in Greenville, MI.  This was a timed race, runners could pick 3, 6, or 12 hour races.  In August in the warm summer sun a 12 hour race in the apple orchards and pine tree forests of Western Michigan sounded good...  It was 38 degrees and raining hard at the start of the race at 6am.  Two hours of running in the dark and cold rain.  The problem was I got cold and picked up the pace faster than I should have to try and stay warm.  The race is a looped course 4 miles long that you simply run and repeat.  After three loops it was clear I needed to slow down.  Number one rule in an ultra - early in the race slow down, then slow down a little more.  Once the sun came up the rain stopped and as it warmed a little I found a better pace.  But I paid the price as the day progressed.  On a positive note there were some really inspiring runners out and the loop format allowed for me to get to talk to a lot of people.  

As the day moved along I kept checking off laps, but I began to really struggle with the course.  It had very long stretches of farm/orchard trails that were rutted, uneven, muddy and destructive to my quads and achilles.  So I just slowed down, took some walking breaks and kept moving. This rough patch in the early afternoon made me just want to stop.  I must have come up with 20 reasons that I could quit, but ultimately focused on the one reason I shouldn't - I would be so pissed at myself later for quitting when I could go on but chose not to.  So I put on my ear buds and let some music invigorate me.

In the end I was able to knock out 56 miles - 14 laps.  This was good enough for third in my age group and eighth overall.  Mostly though I am proud of surviving the elements, working past my negative pity party and for pushing on.  My stated goal was 58 miles, which is kind of funny because the race records milage in 4's.  I was never going to reach 58, it was either 56 or 60.  I am going to settle with 56!  That is the most I could do yesterday.  I left everything on the trail (including two apple cores) and feel very satisfied with my effort and results.  Now I have a week of rest before a slow build to a 50K in December (yeah I signed up for that one back in August also...) and then it is time to get Dopey!  

Congrats to all the racers this weekend.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Very late MCM race report! I'm thankful for everyone's race reports for all sorts of races, as it ensures I'm not crazy in the things I see and experience.

This took a while to get on here because I got way behind and wanted to catch up first, and because I've spent the week really mulling over the race.

So, I can't really add to what others have said about the heat, and especially the crowds. MCM is definitely not where you go to PR if you're not near the front. I ran with a buddy of mine and this was his 3rd MCM. He said it was crowded for longer than usual. I also can't add to what others have said about the course itself and the support. Really awesome. It's a great race!

Initial race problems for us: First, getting to the race is a challenge if you're taking the metro. We were on the first train from that line, and the bottlenecks getting off the platform, then out of the pentagon station were insane. So in the future, if we do this one again, I think we'll be driving to Crystal City and getting the bus, and doing it super early. Second, bad luck picking which portapottie bank we would use. Thankfully there was a delay, otherwise we would have been in the blue boxes for the howitzer.

LESSON #1: Just go early. Earlier than you think you need.

So the delay gave us some time to try to scurry up to the 4:00 bus (pacing group), but never quite made it. We got as far as the 4:15-4:30 'corral' sign. We figured this would be good enough, since we'd likely go easy for the hills anyway.

BZZZ!!! Thank you for playing! But... mistake. We should have pushed through the crowd to get further up.

LESSON #2: Everyone over-estimates their pace.

LESSON #3: Weaving in and out of the crowd trying to stay close to your goal pace burns a lot of juice that you'll need later, especially on those hills.

It's such a shame, too. Lessons 1 and 2 cost a lot, as the crowd never really opened up to let me race my race until half way through. At that point my running buddy had some GI issues, so he waived me on, and this is where my race really begins. I didn't reach my goal time (4:00) which was pulled back due to the heat. (Ideal conditions would have had me going for 3:45). But, I knew it wasn't going to happen about 5 or 6 miles in. But I was still going to see what I could do in that second half, so I turned it on and did my best to get into a groove I thought I could manage. And except for the last mile and a half, which are brutal, I did one helluva job.

And the home stretch is really tough. Until you get to the finishing crowds, the course is empty for a bit over a mile except for a few Marines (who do their best), and the runners around you are dropping like flies. At one point I saw a guy look at his watch, then throw up his arms in disgust and start walking. It was also at this point that the quads and thighs REALLY wanted to cramp up, so I eased off the gas in the home stretch and just focused on one foot in front of the other, and keeping my head up and my eyes smiling. I felt like I was running through mud and going at 12 min/mile, but I was surprised to see afterward that I was still going between 9:00 and 10:30, even up the hill.

I was disappointed, of course, of not hitting the goal time, especially since training went flawlessly, but was very proud of my 4:06:35. I truly left it all out there, and that is something considering what the marathon is. Then the results were posted and I saw the first 13.1: 2:06:50. Considering the energy I spent weaving through people for the first half, I was shocked.

I really feel like I found out a lot about myself, and what I can do. Not in terms of time, but in terms of effort. When we got back to our friends' house, I saw a quote on the leather wrap around my friend's flask. It's from the Czech Olympian Emil Zatopek that sums it up nicely:

"If you want to win something, run 100 meters. If you want to experience something, run a marathon."


----------



## Sailormoon2

Congratulations to all this weekends racers!! Sounds like a lot of you were battling the elements which then lead to battling yourself (mentally) which is always the hardest-so congrats on finishing-regardless


----------



## MissLiss279

Air Capital Half Recap

Unofficial time - 2:35:20. 

This was supposed to be a training run at an EA pace for me which is around 12:04, so I was a bit fast. I ended up running with a friend from one of my training groups, and she was wanting to run it at a training pace as well. I didn’t want to slow her down too much if she was wanting to run faster, so we settled into paces between 11:30 and 12 which actually worked out to be a PR for her! Yay!!

So the race - it is a really small race that is put on by our local Fleet Feet store (which is the group I usually run with) so I knew a lot of the people running. This race has a 5k, Quarter, and Half Marathon. 

The temperature started out pretty cool, upper 30s to 40, with just a slight breeze (rare for Kansas!), and then it was supposed to be mid to upper 50s by the finish. Kind of hard for me to decide what to wear - dress for the start or dress for the end?? I probably didn’t need the wind breaker I wore, but in the shadier areas it was nice to have. 

I really liked this course. Since I train in this area, I have ran all of the trails/roads we were on, but I still liked it. It took us down the road along the river, over to some side streets (comepletely closed to traffic) which were along the golf course and through parks, then it took you down on the bike trail up along the river to an out and back that was about a mile each way (probably the worst part), and then back down the river on the bike trail to the finish. There were a few miles that were on the street that they had coned off, but for the most part, there was no traffic around for most of the other miles. All around I really enjoyed they race. They had hot dogs and hamburgers after the race, and it was just a good atmosphere.


----------



## Anisum

roxymama said:


> I got the first light blue ones.  I know you were all on pins and needles.  If anyone wants to place bets on how long I can hold out before I cave on the peacocks, go ahead.
> At least now I'll be sort of like the cool kids on here who have huge stacks of rotating shoes (baby steps.)


You posted this on Friday. I can only hope that you've ordered peacocks since.


SarahDisney said:


> *
> Would I recommend this race to others?* Absolutely. NYCRUNS always puts on a decent race, and this course wasn't bad. I will just caution that there are some changes in surface (bricks to concrete to asphalt), so if that bothers your joints, Roosevelt Island may not be for you.


Congrats on beating your goal! I enjoyed your recap and especially that it was one of the Roosevelt Island races because I've thought about running a race there for a while.


----------



## TheHamm

Chilly fall running question:  I procrastinated going out Saturday morning hoping the temperature would eek above 35 degrees, but needed to head out before 50K tailgaters set up along my rout so it was somewhere around the freezing point.  I was chilly for the first mile, but about the time my core was warm, my toes were numb.  I stopped to check my laces, which were exactly as they have been when it was warmer (because I have marked the laces with sharpie so I don't have to think about the posibility that my kids were practicing their tying skills and moved them) so I kept going.  About mile 2 I realized it was not getting better, so I stopped to make them a bit more loose.  It did not really help .  So my question is this:  Do I need some form of warmer socks?  Do my shoes really need to be that much more loose if it is cold- I would have guessed tighter as my hands seem to contract in the cold.  This is the 3rd sub 40° run and it has happened each time so I think it is more temperature dependent than not.


----------



## Anisum

TheHamm said:


> So my question is this:  Do I need some form of warmer socks?  Do my shoes really need to be that much more loose if it is cold- I would have guessed tighter as my hands seem to contract in the cold.  This is the 3rd sub 40° run and it has happened each time so I think it is more temperature dependent than not.


I would guess you might need warmer socks. I definitely run in warmer socks after a certain point. Perhaps if you got one pair you could test your theory and if that helps invest in however many pairs you need to help you run in the cold.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

TheHamm said:


> Chilly fall running question:  I procrastinated going out Saturday morning hoping the temperature would eek above 35 degrees, but needed to head out before 50K tailgaters set up along my rout so it was somewhere around the freezing point.  I was chilly for the first mile, but about the time my core was warm, my toes were numb.  I stopped to check my laces, which were exactly as they have been when it was warmer (because I have marked the laces with sharpie so I don't have to think about the posibility that my kids were practicing their tying skills and moved them) so I kept going.  About mile 2 I realized it was not getting better, so I stopped to make them a bit more loose.  It did not really help .  So my question is this:  Do I need some form of warmer socks?  Do my shoes really need to be that much more loose if it is cold- I would have guessed tighter as my hands seem to contract in the cold.  This is the 3rd sub 40° run and it has happened each time so I think it is more temperature dependent than not.


Just using my past experience, I doubt that the numb toes were about the temperature. Toe numbness tends to be about the shoes, running surface or foot strike.


----------



## KingLlama

Along the same lines, I need some running glove recs for cold weather.

I bought a brand new pair of Nike gloves yesterday afternoon, but when I wore them during a long run later in the day, it was as if I barely had anything on my hands at all.

It was 39 degrees at the time of the run. Are they just not that helpful below a certain temperature? And what recommendations would you have for temps in that range? I prefer not to wear anything bulky, but if that's what I have to do, so be it.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Good Life Halfsy Race Recap

Short Version: Super nervous before, great weather, fun course, and a PR!

Extended:
I was unbelievably nervous for this race all week. Like so nervous my stomach was a wreck since Monday. My last long run (2 weeks ago) was a disaster and I just couldn’t get that out of my mind. There is no way I could have gone any further that day, so it was hard to “trust my training” and I doubted myself all week. This was only my 2nd half and 1st non-Disney, so I was nervous to “run walk” in front of what I thought would be a non-walking group of runners. I tried really hard to change my attitude to have a “have fun” mentality, because I was completely taking the joy out of racing.

I woke up in the morning a complete mess and when we parked before the race, I told my husband “I can’t run, I feel so sick.” He’s such a champ and a great encourager and suggested just going to the start area to see how I felt. He stood with me in the cold until it was time to line up, giving me great little pep talks. In the corrals, I talked to a woman appropriately named “Joy” who had the sweetest little baby bump and talking was a great distraction. The race started at 830 am and had about 6500 runners- I lined up near the 2:45 pace group, so it took about 15 min for me to cross the start. When I started running, I felt better than I had all week. It was such a perfect crisp (cold) fall morning to run, with temps around 35 at the start and 50ish at the finish.

The first few miles had some rolling hills and I probably went out a little fast. The course support was so amazing- bands, cheer stations and tons of people in their yards when we ran through neighborhoods. I love when people say your name (on your bib)- it’s such a fun feeling! I specifically remember an older man at the end of his driveway- I don’t know what it was about him, but his support really made my day!

This was a point-to-point course, ending in downtown Lincoln. The last few miles were tough because I knew we were so close to the finish, but we took the really long way to get there! The finish was so tough and then so awesome... a huge, steep walking bridge that is a killer to even walk up, but then the same steep downhill for a fast finish packed with people.

I finished with a new PR of 2:38:40, about 3 min faster than my 1st. I fizzled out a bit near the end, so it’s exciting to think there are better, faster things ahead!

My last comment... I consider myself to be a strong, independent person, but I realized this week just how important it is to be supported. I can’t remember the last time I felt so nervous- I wasn’t even nervous for our wedding! Having your tribe that supports you no matter what is the best! I have my “real life” people, but you all are included too! What a great community!


----------



## IamTrike

KingLlama said:


> Along the same lines, I need some running glove recs for cold weather.
> 
> I bought a brand new pair of Nike gloves yesterday afternoon, but when I wore them during a long run later in the day, it was as if I barely had anything on my hands at all.
> 
> It was 39 degrees at the time of the run. Are they just not that helpful below a certain temperature? And what recommendations would you have for temps in that range? I prefer not to wear anything bulky, but if that's what I have to do, so be it.



I have a pair of Head running gloves that I got from costco that are pretty warm.  On really cold mornings I'll wear a long shirt that has thumb whole and pull that over my gloves. I also have a pair of Pearl Izumi biking gloves that have mittens that pull over the glove fingers for really cold/windy mornings.   There are a lot of different thickness gloves if you look at something like running warehouse's glove finder it allows you to sort for different temperatures.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *As the days get shorter and runs are getting longer what type of gear do you use to stay visible when its getting dark outside / is dark for your runs?

Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster! Thanks for the suggestion. 

ATTQOTD: I have one of those 360 vest and its the best thing I have ever purchased for night running!


----------



## LSUlakes

Congrats to everyone who raced over the weekend! Lots of PR's!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## roxymama

Congrats to all the racers.  I love reading these recaps!  You are all super inspiring!  If anyone wants to read my race recap I posted it in my journal last night (there's chocolate in it)

ATTQOTD: I have a headlamp that I'll wear on my head or carry in my hand.  And some reflective jackets/shirts.  If I have an especially long run or hard speed workout I usually just use the treadmill indoors.
Those light up vests people have are pretty cool "tron" looking.


----------



## JulieODC

I have a basic reflective vest, but if I did more night running I would definitely invest in a Tracer360 - those things are great!

I also have flashing green lights I can attach to my shoes and a small handheld flashlight to watch for cracks in the sidewalk.

@LSUlakes - can you add a race for me?

December 03 - JulieODC - Angel Run 5k (NG / NA)


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I don't run in the dark. I barely even walk in the dark. So I'm no help here.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have a headlamp and a little light that clips onto my hats if I am wearing one. I also have a reflective vest and those red flashing lights. Our roads get pretty deserted in the winter, but I like to wear them to keep wildlife away also!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I stopped running in the dark about 10 years ago - too dangerous here in the boonies. But when I did run in the dark, I just wore a reflective vest. Very dicey when it was raining and dark, but I was young and foolish.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I use a treadmill  
I don’t like the dark!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

KingLlama said:


> Along the same lines, I need some running glove recs for cold weather.
> 
> I bought a brand new pair of Nike gloves yesterday afternoon, but when I wore them during a long run later in the day, it was as if I barely had anything on my hands at all.
> 
> It was 39 degrees at the time of the run. Are they just not that helpful below a certain temperature? And what recommendations would you have for temps in that range? I prefer not to wear anything bulky, but if that's what I have to do, so be it.


I also suffer from cold hands when running. I have 3 pair of running gloves, each a little "warmer" than the other. So I choose my gloves based on the weather outside. I also have a long sleeve shirt with thumb holes which I wear over the gloves when it is really cold out there. But none of my gloves is bulky. All are running gloves - made to wick moisture.


----------



## ZellyB

SarahDisney said:


> *NYCRUNS Haunted Island 10K Recap*
> 
> So ... this race. The last 10K I ran was the WDW 10K in 2016. Those of you who ran that one probably remember the weather. It was just a little bit wet. Like, raining the whole time. So ... obviously I was thrilled when I saw that the forecast for my race today was thunderstorms. Because really, who wants to run a 10K in dry weather?
> 
> Anyway ... I decided that I had to just deal with it. I packed my shoes in my bag check bag the night before and planned to wear my rain boots and then change right before the race. The rain hadn't really started when I left the house so I wore my Chucks instead of my boots, but ... I still had a giant runDisney gEAR check bag as bag check bag.
> 
> Race day ... the race started at 9:30am, and the email I got said to show up at 8:30. I was there around 8:15 (finally the subways were behaving...) and I had way too much time to kill. It started raining about 30-35 minutes before the race, but I had an umbrella, so I was okay just hanging around and playing on my phone (and checking @roxymama's progress, since her race started an hour before mine) ... until it was time to check my bag. People were huddling under tents, but I kinda just walked around and tried to embrace the rain.
> 
> The rain pretty much stopped as we were getting ready to start. I made my way to the start line, turned on my music, made one more check of roxymama's progress, and got ready to start. I usually start towards the back of races, but this time I kinda ended up in the middle, which meant it took a bit longer for the crowd to thin out (more on that later).
> 
> My plan for this race was to use 4:1 run:walk intervals for the whole race. Four minutes in, when I was supposed to start my first walk interval, the crowd hadn't thinned out enough for me to feel comfortable walking. So ... suddenly my race strategy became run the first and last miles and run/walk everything in between (which is the strategy I attempted to use for my last half). About four minutes later, about 8 minutes into the race, my Garmin gave me my first mile alert. Because apparently it was drunk. I decided to just look at my watch when I hit the mile markers and use that as my mile times. I hit the mile 1 marker at 10:19.
> 
> My goal for this race was 1:10, which is just over 11:15 min/mile. I know that I always slow down at the end of races, so my goal was to be around 11:00 min/mile for the first 3 miles, which hopefully would give me lots of leeway for my end-of-race slowdown. After mile 1 I was quite a bit ahead of that ... but since I hadn't done any walking in the first mile, so that was to be expected. I knew I'd slow down quite a bit in mile 2 once the walk breaks were introduced into the mix.
> 
> Mile 2 was where I hit the first water stop, which had super cute Halloween-themed cups. The crowd finally started to thin out a bit, and I started up my intervals. Finished this mile at just over 21 minutes ... so still a little ahead of schedule, but not too bad (10:57).
> 
> The goal for mile 3 was to get in under 33 minutes. Kinda knew I would do it because I was pushing hard (too hard), but I didn't want to stop pushing, so I finished this mile at 31:59 (10:43).
> 
> Mile 4 was when I figured I'd settle in and slow down. I didn't. I kept pushing, and it actually started to feel like I wasn't pushing too hard. Finished this mile in 10:45, for a total time of 42:44. At this point I knew that 1:10 would not be a problem, and 1:08 was actually a possibility. I'd never done a run/walk race and come in with a pace faster than 11 min/mile, so I knew that 1:08 would really be my fastest option, but I was going for it.
> 
> Mile 5 was another good mile. 1:08 was definitely in my sights. This was also my last mile with regular walk stops. Since my GPS was drunk and I wasn't going to actually know when I had a mile left, I decided that I would take my first walk break after I hit the mile 5 marker and then no more walk breaks ... so since I knew the walk breaks were going to end soon, I decided to make them count by taking some pictures and drinking lots of water (I can drink on the run, but it's easier to drink while walking). Finished this one in 10:47 for a total time of 53:31.
> 
> Mile 6 was kind of an eye opener. I had finished mile 5 in way less than 55 minutes. Was 1:06 going to be a possibility? I was afraid to let myself think it. Could I really come in 4 minutes below my goal? I just tried to keep a steady pace and not get ahead of myself. I was definitely crushing my goal, and it didn't matter by how much. I just had to keep going. Mile 6 was 10:22 (total time 1:03:53) ... so still in really good shape.
> As I was sprinting to the end (my general life policy is to start sprinting as soon as I see the finish line), I thought 1:05 might have been possible, but that's because I'm an idiot and I can't read (these thoughts were in the last seconds of the race ... when my watch had already passed 1:05). Had I started sprinting when I passed the mile 6 marker, I would have made it in in 1:05. But I don't regret waiting. I had an amazing race and finished with an incredible time - it didn't need to be any better than that.
> 
> *Official Time: 1:05:36*.
> For those of you counting, that's 4 minutes and 24 seconds faster my goal of 1:10. I was kind of in shock for a few hours after. I couldn't believe I had done that. I knew going into the race that if the weather wasn't too bad, 1:10 would be possible, but sub-1:06 wasn't even a possibility to me. There was no way I could finish a 10K with a pace faster than 11 min/mile ... and 1:06 is way faster than that. I'm still not sure how it happened. Is this real?
> 
> *Would I do this race again*? Probably. Some parts of the course were a little narrow, and it was kind of super quiet so I'm not rushing to do it again, but I'd think about it. NYCRUNS does a bunch of Roosevelt Island races, so I might just pick a different one next time I want to run this course.
> 
> *Would I recommend this race to others?* Absolutely. NYCRUNS always puts on a decent race, and this course wasn't bad. I will just caution that there are some changes in surface (bricks to concrete to asphalt), so if that bothers your joints, Roosevelt Island may not be for you.
> 
> *Where Do I Go From Here*? I've got a 5K on November 12th, which I was originally looking to go for a PR, but I think I'll just do for fun. I'll probably make a decision on that next week. After that is my 5 mile Turkey Trot on Thanksgiving ... haven't decided on my strategy for that yet. That should be it for me for this year. I'm thinking some crazy thoughts for 2018 (and possibly 2019), but ... I'll share those once I find out if I got into the United Airlines NYC Half.



Great recap and great job on your race.  It was exciting reading through the recap and hearing how strong you were.  Congratulations!!



Baloo in MI said:


> Race Report:  I ran the Bad Apple Ultra yesterday in Greenville, MI.  This was a timed race, runners could pick 3, 6, or 12 hour races.  In August in the warm summer sun a 12 hour race in the apple orchards and pine tree forests of Western Michigan sounded good...  It was 38 degrees and raining hard at the start of the race at 6am.  Two hours of running in the dark and cold rain.  The problem was I got cold and picked up the pace faster than I should have to try and stay warm.  The race is a looped course 4 miles long that you simply run and repeat.  After three loops it was clear I needed to slow down.  Number one rule in an ultra - early in the race slow down, then slow down a little more.  Once the sun came up the rain stopped and as it warmed a little I found a better pace.  But I paid the price as the day progressed.  On a positive note there were some really inspiring runners out and the loop format allowed for me to get to talk to a lot of people.
> 
> As the day moved along I kept checking off laps, but I began to really struggle with the course.  It had very long stretches of farm/orchard trails that were rutted, uneven, muddy and destructive to my quads and achilles.  So I just slowed down, took some walking breaks and kept moving. This rough patch in the early afternoon made me just want to stop.  I must have come up with 20 reasons that I could quit, but ultimately focused on the one reason I shouldn't - I would be so pissed at myself later for quitting when I could go on but chose not to.  So I put on my ear buds and let some music invigorate me.
> 
> In the end I was able to knock out 56 miles - 14 laps.  This was good enough for third in my age group and eighth overall.  Mostly though I am proud of surviving the elements, working past my negative pity party and for pushing on.  My stated goal was 58 miles, which is kind of funny because the race records milage in 4's.  I was never going to reach 58, it was either 56 or 60.  I am going to settle with 56!  That is the most I could do yesterday.  I left everything on the trail (including two apple cores) and feel very satisfied with my effort and results.  Now I have a week of rest before a slow build to a 50K in December (yeah I signed up for that one back in August also...) and then it is time to get Dopey!
> 
> Congrats to all the racers this weekend.



Way to go sticking with it.  That sounds pretty miserable to me!  I can't even imagine running 56 miles, much less doing it on a difficult trail in difficult conditions.  Congratulations!!



Chasing Dopey said:


> Very late MCM race report! I'm thankful for everyone's race reports for all sorts of races, as it ensures I'm not crazy in the things I see and experience.
> 
> This took a while to get on here because I got way behind and wanted to catch up first, and because I've spent the week really mulling over the race.
> 
> So, I can't really add to what others have said about the heat, and especially the crowds. MCM is definitely not where you go to PR if you're not near the front. I ran with a buddy of mine and this was his 3rd MCM. He said it was crowded for longer than usual. I also can't add to what others have said about the course itself and the support. Really awesome. It's a great race!
> 
> Initial race problems for us: First, getting to the race is a challenge if you're taking the metro. We were on the first train from that line, and the bottlenecks getting off the platform, then out of the pentagon station were insane. So in the future, if we do this one again, I think we'll be driving to Crystal City and getting the bus, and doing it super early. Second, bad luck picking which portapottie bank we would use. Thankfully there was a delay, otherwise we would have been in the blue boxes for the howitzer.
> 
> LESSON #1: Just go early. Earlier than you think you need.
> 
> So the delay gave us some time to try to scurry up to the 4:00 bus (pacing group), but never quite made it. We got as far as the 4:15-4:30 'corral' sign. We figured this would be good enough, since we'd likely go easy for the hills anyway.
> 
> BZZZ!!! Thank you for playing! But... mistake. We should have pushed through the crowd to get further up.
> 
> LESSON #2: Everyone over-estimates their pace.
> 
> LESSON #3: Weaving in and out of the crowd trying to stay close to your goal pace burns a lot of juice that you'll need later, especially on those hills.
> 
> It's such a shame, too. Lessons 1 and 2 cost a lot, as the crowd never really opened up to let me race my race until half way through. At that point my running buddy had some GI issues, so he waived me on, and this is where my race really begins. I didn't reach my goal time (4:00) which was pulled back due to the heat. (Ideal conditions would have had me going for 3:45). But, I knew it wasn't going to happen about 5 or 6 miles in. But I was still going to see what I could do in that second half, so I turned it on and did my best to get into a groove I thought I could manage. And except for the last mile and a half, which are brutal, I did one helluva job.
> 
> And the home stretch is really tough. Until you get to the finishing crowds, the course is empty for a bit over a mile except for a few Marines (who do their best), and the runners around you are dropping like flies. At one point I saw a guy look at his watch, then throw up his arms in disgust and start walking. It was also at this point that the quads and thighs REALLY wanted to cramp up, so I eased off the gas in the home stretch and just focused on one foot in front of the other, and keeping my head up and my eyes smiling. I felt like I was running through mud and going at 12 min/mile, but I was surprised to see afterward that I was still going between 9:00 and 10:30, even up the hill.
> 
> I was disappointed, of course, of not hitting the goal time, especially since training went flawlessly, but was very proud of my 4:06:35. I truly left it all out there, and that is something considering what the marathon is. Then the results were posted and I saw the first 13.1: 2:06:50. Considering the energy I spent weaving through people for the first half, I was shocked.
> 
> I really feel like I found out a lot about myself, and what I can do. Not in terms of time, but in terms of effort. When we got back to our friends' house, I saw a quote on the leather wrap around my friend's flask. It's from the Czech Olympian Emil Zatopek that sums it up nicely:
> 
> "If you want to win something, run 100 meters. If you want to experience something, run a marathon."



Congratulations on a great time in some brutal heat.  It sounded like from everyone who ran the race that it was just incredibly hard, so your time is awesome!



MissLiss279 said:


> Air Capital Half Recap
> 
> Unofficial time - 2:35:20.
> 
> This was supposed to be a training run at an EA pace for me which is around 12:04, so I was a bit fast. I ended up running with a friend from one of my training groups, and she was wanting to run it at a training pace as well. I didn’t want to slow her down too much if she was wanting to run faster, so we settled into paces between 11:30 and 12 which actually worked out to be a PR for her! Yay!!
> 
> So the race - it is a really small race that is put on by our local Fleet Feet store (which is the group I usually run with) so I knew a lot of the people running. This race has a 5k, Quarter, and Half Marathon.
> 
> The temperature started out pretty cool, upper 30s to 40, with just a slight breeze (rare for Kansas!), and then it was supposed to be mid to upper 50s by the finish. Kind of hard for me to decide what to wear - dress for the start or dress for the end?? I probably didn’t need the wind breaker I wore, but in the shadier areas it was nice to have.
> 
> I really liked this course. Since I train in this area, I have ran all of the trails/roads we were on, but I still liked it. It took us down the road along the river, over to some side streets (comepletely closed to traffic) which were along the golf course and through parks, then it took you down on the bike trail up along the river to an out and back that was about a mile each way (probably the worst part), and then back down the river on the bike trail to the finish. There were a few miles that were on the street that they had coned off, but for the most part, there was no traffic around for most of the other miles. All around I really enjoyed they race. They had hot dogs and hamburgers after the race, and it was just a good atmosphere.



Congrats on your race and what fun to run with your friend and see her get a new PR!!  Sounds like a fun race.



KingLlama said:


> Along the same lines, I need some running glove recs for cold weather.
> 
> I bought a brand new pair of Nike gloves yesterday afternoon, but when I wore them during a long run later in the day, it was as if I barely had anything on my hands at all.
> 
> It was 39 degrees at the time of the run. Are they just not that helpful below a certain temperature? And what recommendations would you have for temps in that range? I prefer not to wear anything bulky, but if that's what I have to do, so be it.



I used to buy expensive running gloves and somewhere along the line figured out that cheap cotton/synthetic stretch gloves from Walmart seem to work just as well for me.  



run.minnie.miles said:


> Good Life Halfsy Race Recap
> 
> Short Version: Super nervous before, great weather, fun course, and a PR!
> 
> Extended:
> I was unbelievably nervous for this race all week. Like so nervous my stomach was a wreck since Monday. My last long run (2 weeks ago) was a disaster and I just couldn’t get that out of my mind. There is no way I could have gone any further that day, so it was hard to “trust my training” and I doubted myself all week. This was only my 2nd half and 1st non-Disney, so I was nervous to “run walk” in front of what I thought would be a non-walking group of runners. I tried really hard to change my attitude to have a “have fun” mentality, because I was completely taking the joy out of racing.
> 
> I woke up in the morning a complete mess and when we parked before the race, I told my husband “I can’t run, I feel so sick.” He’s such a champ and a great encourager and suggested just going to the start area to see how I felt. He stood with me in the cold until it was time to line up, giving me great little pep talks. In the corrals, I talked to a woman appropriately named “Joy” who had the sweetest little baby bump and talking was a great distraction. The race started at 830 am and had about 6500 runners- I lined up near the 2:45 pace group, so it took about 15 min for me to cross the start. When I started running, I felt better than I had all week. It was such a perfect crisp (cold) fall morning to run, with temps around 35 at the start and 50ish at the finish.
> 
> The first few miles had some rolling hills and I probably went out a little fast. The course support was so amazing- bands, cheer stations and tons of people in their yards when we ran through neighborhoods. I love when people say your name (on your bib)- it’s such a fun feeling! I specifically remember an older man at the end of his driveway- I don’t know what it was about him, but his support really made my day!
> 
> This was a point-to-point course, ending in downtown Lincoln. The last few miles were tough because I knew we were so close to the finish, but we took the really long way to get there! The finish was so tough and then so awesome... a huge, steep walking bridge that is a killer to even walk up, but then the same steep downhill for a fast finish packed with people.
> 
> I finished with a new PR of 2:38:40, about 3 min faster than my 1st. I fizzled out a bit near the end, so it’s exciting to think there are better, faster things ahead!
> 
> My last comment... I consider myself to be a strong, independent person, but I realized this week just how important it is to be supported. I can’t remember the last time I felt so nervous- I wasn’t even nervous for our wedding! Having your tribe that supports you no matter what is the best! I have my “real life” people, but you all are included too! What a great community!



Woohoo!!  Great race and congratulations on your new PR!!!  So proud of you, especially pushing through that nervousness.  Glad you found someone in the corrals who could help you over that initial worry.  Way to go!!

ATTQOTD:  We need to do some more things about our visability.  I think we need to get a vest.  Right now, we use a headlamp, but I don't think that is really enough.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I wear a reflective vest and headlamp.  I also try to pick my brightest colored shirts.  Lastly I carry a small flashlight that I can click on to highlight myself a little more if I am at all concerned about a car, etc.  

I also try to stick to sidewalks and am lucky to live in an area that provides many many miles of sidewalks.  I feel a lot safer on sidewalk.  But even then ppl pulling in and out of driveways and crossing streets have provided for very eye opening moments.  I think the biggest thing is to simply keep situational awareness high during night/morning runs in the dark.


----------



## FredtheDuck

So many great race recaps this week, congratulations to all the racers!

ATTQOTD: I've got a Nathan Neutron running headlamp. I try to wear bright clothes, and a lot of my longer pants have reflective strips on them. I still think I probably need to do more. 

@KingLlama I have Mizuno "Lobster" gloves that I like. They separate your index finger and thumb (so you can use them), but your other fingers are shielded in a mitten-style glove. I really like them, even if they are a little quirky looking.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

KingLlama said:


> Along the same lines, I need some running glove recs for cold weather.
> 
> I bought a brand new pair of Nike gloves yesterday afternoon, but when I wore them during a long run later in the day, it was as if I barely had anything on my hands at all.
> 
> It was 39 degrees at the time of the run. Are they just not that helpful below a certain temperature? And what recommendations would you have for temps in that range? I prefer not to wear anything bulky, but if that's what I have to do, so be it.



I have a pair of these Brooks running gloves:

http://www.brooksrunning.com/en_us/...MIkLK4ocOY1wIVCbXACh1rNgMHEAkYASABEgIHdvD_BwE



They are regular gloves with a pullout mitten part for extra warmth when you need it.

I got them for 10 bucks at an expo.


----------



## Chaitali

As for running in the dark, I got a headlamp about a month or so ago and it works pretty well.  But I think I probably need to add some sort of reflective vest too.  I realized I'm probably not that visible other than from the front.  I run on sidewalks but there are a few street intersections along the way.


----------



## cadek

ATTQOTD: I wear bright colors, a headlamp, and a cheap Tuvizo reflective vest from Amazon. I live in the country, no sidewalks. If I see a car coming, I just get off the road to be safe.

After reading the posts about the Brooks Launch being on sale, now I have a pair on the way too!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Tracer360 vest and headlamp (I think it's a Black Diamond Spot).  I wear the shoulder straps on the vest, too, for more reflectivity.  They section of the vest that goes around your waist is elastic gear with reflective material like one of those Nathan vests or whatever, but normally the shoulders are just the light up tubes, but they sell these neon yellow with reflective material shoulder straps that just snap on to the tubes so that the vest is compliant with Ragnar and other relay type rules where they say you must have a reflective vest.  I got them when I thought I was going to be doing a relay this fall and they were on sale, but I ended up liking the structure they give to the vest, plus more reflection is always good.   This year I want to get some more LED wrist/ankle bracelets too.  My running group runs at night on Wednesdays all year and Mon/Wed during HM training season, and about the past 3-4 weeks we have needed our night gear.  Now that our HM is done, we'll just be Wed but will need our night gear probably until the clocks change in March at least.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@run.minnie.miles great reflections from your race, I have always raced alone, but have also reflected this season that regardless I rely on the support and encouragement of others to actually get to the starting line of those races.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *As the days get shorter and runs are getting longer what type of gear do you use to stay visible when its getting dark outside / is dark for your runs?


I usually always run while it’s light out so I don’t into this issue much.


----------



## jmasgat

KingLlama said:


> Along the same lines, I need some running glove recs for cold weather.
> 
> I bought a brand new pair of Nike gloves yesterday afternoon, but when I wore them during a long run later in the day, it was as if I barely had anything on my hands at all.
> 
> It was 39 degrees at the time of the run. Are they just not that helpful below a certain temperature? And what recommendations would you have for temps in that range? I prefer not to wear anything bulky, but if that's what I have to do, so be it.



Well, each person is different, but I found that when it was "really cold" for me, I had to switch to a running mitten.  A mitten will allow the air space and finger grouping needed to maintain a warm hand.  I have an Asics pair that has a retractable "hood" i.e., it is fingerless glove with an over mitt.  It lets me adjust on the run, pardon the pun.


----------



## camaker

KingLlama said:


> Along the same lines, I need some running glove recs for cold weather.
> 
> I bought a brand new pair of Nike gloves yesterday afternoon, but when I wore them during a long run later in the day, it was as if I barely had anything on my hands at all.
> 
> It was 39 degrees at the time of the run. Are they just not that helpful below a certain temperature? And what recommendations would you have for temps in that range? I prefer not to wear anything bulky, but if that's what I have to do, so be it.



I have a pair of Under Armour running gloves that have a soft fleece patch on the back of the hand to provide a soft material to wipe your nose.  I use them in pretty much all cold weather running conditions.  If it gets too cold for the gloves themselves to keep my hands warm, there's enough room to slip a Hot Hands pack in the gloves and that does the trick.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *As the days get shorter and runs are getting longer what type of gear do you use to stay visible when its getting dark outside / is dark for your runs?
> 
> Todays question is a suggestion from a fellow poster! Thanks for the suggestion.



ATTQOTD:  Count me among those using the Noxgear Tracer360 "vest" for visibility.  It works very well and I love the battery life feedback you get from it when you turn it on and when the battery starts getting low.  Takes the "wonder how much battery I've got left" stress out of using it.  When it comes to seeing where I'm going, I've got a Black Diamond Storm waterproof headlamp that provides all the illumination that I need.  I really like the way it can be angled within its mount so I can wear it efficiently with a hat.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *As the days get shorter and runs are getting longer what type of gear do you use to stay visible when its getting dark outside / is dark for your runs?


ATTQOTD: I'm in a weird minority that feels I'm better off being _less_ visible! Caveat: 1. there's only a short section of road with no sidewalk that I run, 2. the rest of my "dark" running is on well-lit sidewalks, 3. I live in retiree/tourist mecca and have found that when I'm all lit up, cars head straight at me! If they never see me, they stay in their lane and I quietly pass by without notice or danger. But I do have a little red blinky thing I clip on the back of my hat so cyclists can see me well in advance on sidewalks, and I have a headlamp so I can navigate the super dark stretch of my neighborhood without landing in a Volvo-sized pothole.


----------



## JeffW

TheHamm said:


> Chilly fall running question:  I procrastinated going out Saturday morning hoping the temperature would eek above 35 degrees, but needed to head out before 50K tailgaters set up along my rout so it was somewhere around the freezing point.  I was chilly for the first mile, but about the time my core was warm, my toes were numb.  I stopped to check my laces, which were exactly as they have been when it was warmer (because I have marked the laces with sharpie so I don't have to think about the posibility that my kids were practicing their tying skills and moved them) so I kept going.  About mile 2 I realized it was not getting better, so I stopped to make them a bit more loose.  It did not really help .  So my question is this:  Do I need some form of warmer socks?  Do my shoes really need to be that much more loose if it is cold- I would have guessed tighter as my hands seem to contract in the cold.  This is the 3rd sub 40° run and it has happened each time so I think it is more temperature dependent than not.



As some have mentioned, unless your feet are getting wet or it is a lot colder than low 30's, I would guess it is something other than the socks.  I had a few problems like this, and I actually switched to thinner socks.  I use SmartWool Ultra Light socks, which are the thinnest they make, and I use them year round (including Colorado winters).  Wool is good at keeping moisture away from your skin.


----------



## MissLiss279

KingLlama said:


> Along the same lines, I need some running glove recs for cold weather.
> 
> I bought a brand new pair of Nike gloves yesterday afternoon, but when I wore them during a long run later in the day, it was as if I barely had anything on my hands at all.
> 
> It was 39 degrees at the time of the run. Are they just not that helpful below a certain temperature? And what recommendations would you have for temps in that range? I prefer not to wear anything bulky, but if that's what I have to do, so be it.





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I have a pair of these Brooks running gloves:
> 
> http://www.brooksrunning.com/en_us/...MIkLK4ocOY1wIVCbXACh1rNgMHEAkYASABEgIHdvD_BwE
> 
> View attachment 280405
> 
> They are regular gloves with a pullout mitten part for extra warmth when you need it.
> 
> I got them for 10 bucks at an expo.



I also normally wear the cheap Walmart gloves that @ZellyB mentioned. For most runs they are sufficient. For extremely cold and windy runs I have a generic brand pair of gloves like @OldSlowGoofyGuy mentioned. I think I got them for about $10 from Ross. They work really well as a windbreaker for your fingers. 

ATTQOTD: I wear Nightrunner 270 lights on my shoes for visibility. I love them. They are re-chargeable and last for several runs before I remember to charge. Besides the forward light, they have little red lights that face backwards to help anyone see you from behind.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *As the days get shorter and runs are getting longer what type of gear do you use to stay visible when its getting dark outside / is dark for your runs?



I always run in the morning when it's dark, and I don't wear anything special. There's not much traffic at that hour of the day. I did borrow a cool vest with flashing and blinking neon LED light tubes for my Ragnar run though. It's powered by 3 AAA batteries. I have a feeling I'm going to look like the Lite Brite guy from the Running Man.



run.minnie.miles said:


> I don’t like the dark!



The night is dark and full of terrors, or so they say.


----------



## katiekinzakat

ATTQOTD: As a woman, I don't feel safe running in the dark so I don't!

Also, @LSUlakes would you mind adding two races for me?

11/11 - Middendorf’s Manchac 10 miler (NG/NA)
12/9 - Cajun Country Half (3:00/NA)


----------



## jennamfeo

I love starting my Monday mornings reading race reports. Some of you made me cry, haha. <3 Congrats to each of you on your races and those PRs!! 

ATTQOTD: During the week I have to run either early in the morning or late at night, so it's gonna get super dark during those times soon and I will most likely be frequenting my gym/treadmill more. There is a path around an island in my town that would be safe for me to run around (no car traffic) but I worry about coyotes and snakes that I can't see.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

FFigawi said:


> The night is dark and full of terrors, or so they say.



 Yeah, yeah. And winter is coming... what a shame! (shame... shame...)

My husband watching this show is probably why I don’t like the dark!


----------



## SheHulk

SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't run in the dark. I barely even walk in the dark. So I'm no help here.


Same. I'm scared! Scared of tripping and scared of getting eaten by a wild animal. I run in rural areas.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Boston Marathon 2020 question:

Quick look at the website shows that qualifying races will likely be after Sept 2018 and registration opens Sept 2019 and is usually full in 1-2 weeks. So if I wanted to run a December marathon to qualify, it would have to be December 2018, right?

Also, ATTQOTD: Tracer360 worked well for me. A headlamp to visualize to see the road in front of my feet.


----------



## FFigawi

dis_or_dat said:


> Boston Marathon 2020 question:
> 
> Quick look at the website shows that qualifying races will likely be after Sept 2018 and registration opens Sept 2019 and is usually full in 1-2 weeks. So if I wanted to run a December marathon to qualify, it would have to be December 2018, right?



Right!


----------



## LSUlakes

katiekinzakat said:


> ATTQOTD: As a woman, I don't feel safe running in the dark so I don't!
> 
> Also, @LSUlakes would you mind adding two races for me?
> 
> 11/11 - Middendorf’s Manchac 10 miler (NG/NA)
> 12/9 - Cajun Country Half (3:00/NA)



Hello my fellow Louisiana friend! 



dis_or_dat said:


> Boston Marathon 2020 question:
> 
> Quick look at the website shows that qualifying races will likely be after Sept 2018 and registration opens Sept 2019 and is usually full in 1-2 weeks. So if I wanted to run a December marathon to qualify, it would have to be December 2018, right?
> 
> Also, ATTQOTD: Tracer360 worked well for me. A headlamp to visualize to see the road in front of my feet.



Thats the way I understand it.


----------



## Wendy98

Warning, mostly non-running post....

It has been over 2 months since I fractured my sacrum.  I fell off the wagon twice last week and did a 3 and 5 mile run.  Pain is still there.  Anyway, last month when the prospect of Chicago looked grim, I was slowly slipping into a dark place.  On a whim, I booked a surprise mother/daughter WDW trip for my daughter's 11th birthday.  I picked her up from school this past Thursday morning and told her in the car.  We got back EARLY yesterday morning.  This trip was exactly what I needed.  We had the most amazing time.  Here are some highlights:


----------



## mrsg00fy

What beautiful photos!  This trip looks like just what the doctor would have ordered. Looks like you ladies had a lovely time!

You will heal physically in due time.  The memories from this trip will last forever.


----------



## ZellyB

Great photos @Wendy98 .  Looks like a lovely trip!


----------



## LSUlakes

Wendy98 said:


> Warning, mostly non-running post....
> 
> It has been over 2 months since I fractured my sacrum.  I fell off the wagon twice last week and did a 3 and 5 mile run.  Pain is still there.  Anyway, last month when the prospect of Chicago looked grim, I was slowly slipping into a dark place.  On a whim, I booked a surprise mother/daughter WDW trip for my daughter's 11th birthday.  I picked her up from school this past Thursday morning and told her in the car.  We got back EARLY yesterday morning.  This trip was exactly what I needed.  We had the most amazing time.  Here are some highlights:
> 
> View attachment 280548 View attachment 280549 View attachment 280550 View attachment 280551 View attachment 280552 View attachment 280553 View attachment 280554 View attachment 280555 View attachment 280556



Looks like yall had a great time! I want someone to surprise me with a trip to WDW.... my birthday is November 5..... lol


----------



## dis_or_dat

Thanks @LSUlakes and @FFigawi ! Oh bother. Well, hopefully I can train for 2021 then!  But I suspect the "cushion" I would need will be pretty large since it's the 125th anniversary.  

@Wendy98 - great pictures, what a wonderful birthday trip! Sorry to hear about the injury.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

It was announced today that one of my favorite local races was discontinued for next year. I am so disappointed as I've done it 3 years in a row now, and even though the past couple years were hot, I enjoyed the event itself and having a race at that time of year (mid June). I'm hoping to find something else nearby to do now around that same time.


----------



## rteetz

*DisneyDreamer said:


> It was announced today that one of my favorite local races was discontinued for next year. I am so disappointed as I've done it 3 years in a row now, and even though the past couple years were hot, I enjoyed the event itself and having a race at that time of year (mid June). I'm hoping to find something else nearby to do now around that same time.


Summerfest Rock N Sole? I was surprised to see that one cancelled. Then we have the Milwaukee Marathon races also possibly not going to happen anymore.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

rteetz said:


> Summerfest Rock N Sole? I was surprised to see that one cancelled. Then we have the Milwaukee Marathon races also possibly not going to happen anymore.


Yep. I was surprised too since it gets good turnout. I hope they don't cancel the fall race too because I want local options! I want to be able to do races without having to stay overnight in a hotel or drive a couple hours.


----------



## rteetz

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Yep. I was surprised too since it gets good turnout. I hope they don't cancel the fall race too because I want local options! I want to be able to do races without having to stay overnight in a hotel or drive a couple hours.


Agreed.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Wendy98 said:


> Warning, mostly non-running post....
> 
> It has been over 2 months since I fractured my sacrum.  I fell off the wagon twice last week and did a 3 and 5 mile run.  Pain is still there.  Anyway, last month when the prospect of Chicago looked grim, I was slowly slipping into a dark place.  On a whim, I booked a surprise mother/daughter WDW trip for my daughter's 11th birthday.  I picked her up from school this past Thursday morning and told her in the car.  We got back EARLY yesterday morning.  This trip was exactly what I needed.  We had the most amazing time.  Here are some highlights:
> 
> View attachment 280548 View attachment 280549 View attachment 280550 View attachment 280551 View attachment 280552 View attachment 280553 View attachment 280554 View attachment 280555 View attachment 280556


What special memories you both will always share!  I love it!


----------



## DopeyBadger

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Yep. I was surprised too since it gets good turnout. I hope they don't cancel the fall race too because I want local options! I want to be able to do races without having to stay overnight in a hotel or drive a couple hours.



Racelighthouse, silvercircle, and Badgerland Striders are some local race groups with lots of race choices.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DW update- last Tuesday, doing the exercises her PT gave her, she heard and felt a pop in the knee where the surgery was done.  Then came the knife pain.  Back to the surgeon next day and a return to crutches; possibly torn again.  The good news:  she seemed to really improve Thursday, and was able to do PT today.  The therapist thinks it could have been scar tissue.

DH update- initial PT visit today.  Range of motion and leg strength normal.  "Show me the exercises you've been doing", so I did.  "Those are what we would give you to do".  Then 25 calf raises; no pain.  She gave me some ways to further challenge, and said I was all set.  I ran 4 miles this past Saturday, and seemed fine.  Goal is to start returning to running this week. 

DDog update- he's got increased spunk since we started the arthritis medication.  I called the vet tonight to say the 2 week trial was a success.  Increased play, increased bounding around, and more toy time. 

@LSUlakes please put us both down for Girls on the Run 5k on December 2nd.  NG for either of us.  We're just going to enjoy doing it together.


----------



## pixarmom

Pumpkin Run 5K recap coming soon!  



KingLlama said:


> Along the same lines, I need some running glove recs for cold weather.
> 
> I bought a brand new pair of Nike gloves yesterday afternoon, but when I wore them during a long run later in the day, it was as if I barely had anything on my hands at all.
> 
> It was 39 degrees at the time of the run. Are they just not that helpful below a certain temperature? And what recommendations would you have for temps in that range? I prefer not to wear anything bulky, but if that's what I have to do, so be it.



Love my Oiselle power stretch mittens!  Lost them and then found them this weekend in a secret pocket in my running bag!



*DisneyDreamer said:


> It was announced today that one of my favorite local races was discontinued for next year. I am so disappointed as I've done it 3 years in a row now, and even though the past couple years were hot, I enjoyed the event itself and having a race at that time of year (mid June). I'm hoping to find something else nearby to do now around that same time.



I know - I've run this several years in a row and I'm disappointed.  It's a really great course.  Tons of races in the spring, though.  This year, I did the First Call half, Brew City half and Sweet Home MKE 5K in April and the Kings and Queens half in May.  Love them all!  I was also registered for the Bloop half in April, but oldest made it to state music competition, so couldn't race that day.


----------



## sourire

Congrats to all of our weekend runners! Love reading your race recaps over the weekend and on Monday morning! It's a very inspiring start to the week, indeed.

@Wendy98 love the WDW pics, and hope you are healing swiftly so you can get back out there and continue to crush it!

ATTQOTD: I don't usually run in the dark, so not much help! If it gets to be too late in the day, I will get my run in on the treadmill at the gym.


----------



## roxymama

@Wendy98 those pics are so special.  How wonderful!! #momgoals

@pixarmom thats so awesome about mateojr's win!

I'm on a plane on my way to WDW and  today is Chicago marathon lottery application opening day (ahhhhh!)  The only running I'll be doing is to the candy stations tonight.


----------



## Dis5150

I am on vacation in Durham and got fitted for new running shoes yesterday. I ended up with Nike Zoom Structures. They felt the best out of all I tried on. She also had me try on Brooks Adrenaline and Saucony Glides I believe. Fleet Feet has a cool machine she said they got last week that you stand on and it does 3D mapping of your feet. It was very interesting and they email you the results. I’m a bit confused by them though because I’d assume it would be accurate but all my life I’ve been told and felt that my right foot was bigger than my left and the machine had the opposite? And it said my left foot was a size 8.1 and right was a 7.8 and I’ve always worn 8 1/2’s? Has anyone else been scanned by this machine and what did you think of the results? Also, if I wanted another pair of shoes could I go with one of the other 2 options I tried on to have a different shoe to rotate with? I’m thinking of going to another Fleet Feet in the area to see if I get the same results.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What are your light hearted runner's confessions? 

Todays question is also a suggestion from a fellow poster. Thanks for the suggestion!

ATTQOTD: More times than not, even for longer races in which a PR is being attempted I seek out random strangers giving away free beer on the course. I may only get a sip or two down, but after drinking water and sports drinks for 2-4 hours a beer just taste wonderful and boost my moral.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  One of the best things about running outdoors is the ability to spit and do a farmer's nose blow (don't judge me!)


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your light hearted runner's confessions?


On long runs, to pass the time a bit, I will do one of two things... sing along to my music out loud or just kinda lip sync it (which also helps me to slow my pace down a bit to where it should be) or I have fake arguments with people that have annoyed me in the last few days before the run. I am non confrontational so that is about as close to blowing off some steam as I get!!!


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  Midway through the Tink half I was ripping open a gel next to another runner.  She smiled.  I can't remember if I said "cheers" or if she did.  She put her packet out to me and we clinked them, laughed and downed them.  I now mentally think "cheers" now when I eat a gel or see someone else doing it.  

I still can't bring myself to spit loogies in races even if I want to.  Barely can do it on training runs for fear of being seen.  I'm a discreet loogie hacker.

I also spend a weird amount of time in corrals looking at runners shoes to pick ones I like (my form of window shopping and passing the time.)

And I secretly hope any running person in my town will come up to me to chat when I wear my Disney running stuff, so I can brainwash them into my cult...but no takers yet.


----------



## roxymama

jmasgat said:


> ATTQOTD:  One of the best things about running outdoors is the ability to spit and do a farmer's nose blow (don't judge me!)



I love that we both typed ones about spitting at the same time.  Obviously you are better at embracing it than me.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Sing in my head.   Unfortunately, it might be the same song for most of the run....and sometimes even a song I don't like.   I also will seek out the folks passing out beer.  

In a corral, I will also see what other folks are wearing.  What running clubs are represented, or messages on shirts.  Or like this past weekend, when the temps are in the 30s, wonder why in the world are you walking around with no clothes on!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

QOTD:  I enjoy watching offensive tv on the treadmill just to annoy the temporary residents in Naples, FL


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: I watch a lot of football (soccer) while I run on my treadmill. Most of the time it’s the Premier League in which I don’t really have a cheering interest, but when I watch Barcelona or Madrid I get pretty spirited. I yell at every questionable call against Barcelona or for Madrid regardless of who they are playing. Goals for Barcelona or against Madrid also give me a nice shot of adrenaline and I’ll sometimes tick the speed up a little bit.


----------



## gjramsey

Oct Running numbers:

Total Miles: 231.07 (new Oct high by 20 miles)
Avg pace: 8:32 (coming done due to longer runs at faster pace)
Avg HR: 140 (went up a touch from last month, due to longer runs at a harder pace, and the race this past weekend)
Total time: 32:30:14

Well, after this past weekends race, I have to say I am ecstatic with where I am at in my training for Dopey.   The miles continue to build, and seem to have more speed and endurance than ever.  Never in my wildest dreams did I believe I could run the final 2.1 miles of a half at sub-7 pace.   So on to November we go!


----------



## Wendy98

October miles for me:17, unless I have a slip up today.

edit:  25 miles for October.  I suck at not running.  The thought of 90 minutes on the stupid elliptical--I just didn't have that in me today.

I am doing a 5k on Saturday.  I am pacing 2 kids who want to PR and break 30 minutes.  They trained through a program at Children’s Hospital.  I have no idea how old they are or anything about them.  I was asked by Fleet Feet and I jumped at the opportunity.  I love running with kids. 

04-Wendy98-Hunger 5k (sub 30)

I hope that format is right.  It has been forever since I added a race.


----------



## Miranda

Ugh I got cheated out of my October HM badge on Strava!    I realized last night because my Garmin died that I only had miles 0-11 saved as my Garmin activity and I had 10-13.1 saved when I started Strava as my emergency backup, but none of them covered 13.1!  #firstworldrunningproblems

I have never had my Garmin die on me like that in a race.  I thought maybe it was the live tracking, even though I have run that before in a HM just fine without causing battery issues.  I turned it off at 10 when I got the first low battery warning (and started the Strava backup) but it didn't help and I saved off the activity at 11 to avoid losing it entirely because the watch was at 1%.  

Last Monday, my battery had died mid-run but I was not too surprised about that... I realized as I was leaving that I hadn't charged it in a week or so and it only had 18% when I headed out, although I also hadn't used it in a week because I had my tumble on the previous Monday when it was fully charged (50 min run) and then I didn't run Wednesday resting up from that or Saturday (planned rest day), so... I'm not sure if maybe the battery is just reaching the end of its life span. 

Maybe I'll have to start looking for some deals.  It is the 220, and it's about 2.5 years old now, so maybe it's just time to get a new one.

I'm having some seriously bad battery luck lately!  First, my Jaybird headphones completely died, as in won't power on anymore, 2.5 weeks ago, the night before my last long run (after I'd just used them without issue 6 days previously).  Then my Garmin AND my Tracer360 batteries died/almost died on my run a week ago... the Garmin died as mentioned, the Tracer360 which had flashed green when I put it on almost died... it spent about 3/4 of the run in the red-light mode. (Those without one, when you power it on, it flashes green when the battery is ok, yellow when it's getting low, and then when it's too low it just goes into a red light only mode).  And then my Garmin again during my race!  Sheesh!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I have Justin Bieber and Hannah Montana songs on my running playlist.  I tell people it's because my teen daughters added them to it, but I honestly just like the songs.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I definitely signed up for a specific 5k race when I realized it would mean not running a 9 mile long run that was slated for that weekend : ) (i'm also trying to sub-30 it, so there's at least _some _challenge there )


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your light hearted runner's confessions?


ATTQOTD: I've got a few...
1. I mentally shop during races, looking at what other racers are wearing (and I've been known to ask women for the brand, if I can't easily tell lol!)
2. I'll air-drum to "In the Air Tonight" when it comes up in my shuffle, though I try to do it on the down-low in public
3. I have "Ice Ice Baby" in my playlist


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your light hearted runner's confessions?


Running outside allows me to spit which is nice. I listen to podcasts while I run so I will laugh at times out loud while running. People probably think I am crazy but I don't care. When I do listen to music my music varies from Pop to Country to Rock to Disney.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Sometimes when I get to an intersection, I stop and take a breather even if there's no traffic coming. I do it at an intersection so if the running police ever subpoena my Garmin data, I can claim there were cars coming.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  My confession is that I look at the bling before I decide whether I want to sign up for a race or not.  The further away the race is, the better the bling has to be to entice me into the trip.  For races that don't pre-publish their medal designs I'll go so far as to Google the medals from previous years to see if they've got a trend for good or bad bling.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Confession of the Day: I jump up and down and shake my head like a crazy person to test my hair before a run. I can't stand a bouncing bun or a braid that batters my back!


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> More times than not, even for longer races in which a PR is being attempted I seek out random strangers giving away free beer on the course.


I have yet to run a race where someone is handing out beer. Or I am just bad at looking for the clues haha.



roxymama said:


> Attqotd: Midway through the Tink half I was ripping open a gel next to another runner. She smiled. I can't remember if I said "cheers" or if she did. She put her packet out to me and we clinked them, laughed and downed them. I now mentally think "cheers" now when I eat a gel or see someone else doing it.


That's hilarious and I will now think of this when I eat one. 



gjramsey said:


> Total Miles: 231.07 (new Oct high by 20 miles)


That's amazing. I am turning 33 year next year so I am making a resolution to run 33 miles a month which now looks like small potatoes. 

ATTQOTD: Sometimes I will sing (and dance) when I am on the treadmill running.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races. Since some of yall may be traveling long distance or already in the parks I wanted to give a little more time for this weeks race post.

03 - @roxymama  - Wine & Dine 5k (NG / N/A)
03 - @MommaoffherRocker  - Wine & Dine 5k (NG / N/A)
03 - @tigger536  - Wine & Dine 5k (NG / N/A)
03 - @Disney at Heart - Wine & Dine 5k (NG / N/A)
03 - @bananabean  - Wine & Dine 5k (NG / N/A)
04 - bananabean - Wine & Dine 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - Disney at Heart - Wine & Dine 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - tigger536 - Wine & Dine 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - roxydad - Wine & Dine 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - @TinkerBellLiz  - Wine & Dine 10k (1:21:00 / N/A)
04 - @apdebord  - Wine & Dine 10k (NG / N/A)
04 - @KSellers88  - RNR Savannah Marathon (Finish / N/A)
04 - @cburnett11  - Indianapolis Monumental Marathon (NG / N/A)
04 - @Wendy98  - Hunger 5k (29:29 / N/A)
05 - apdebord - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
05 - tigger536 - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
05 - Disney at Heart - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
05 - bananabean - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
05 - @camaker  - Battleship Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
05 - @CheapRunnerMike  - Hamilton Road2Hope Marathon (BQ / N/A)
05 - @baxter24  - City of the Oaks Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
05 - @ZellyB - Bass Pro Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)

If anyone need to add a race or make a revision to a current race, just let me know and I will be happy to made the add / change. Also, all of those running on 11/5, I appreciate you signing up and running a race in which you are unofficially dedicating to my birthday.   All kidding aside, best of luck to everyone and have safe travels!


----------



## jennamfeo

I signed my husband and I up for a Virtual 5k Race through the VRC because the medal was a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup and that's his favorite candy and I love medals. We woke up at 5am this morning and I ran with him even though he was sure I would have taken off. I laughed and said, "I still have to run a 10k and a HM this week!" Our city is pretty hilly, so this run killed muscles in my legs I have been neglecting by training on a treadmill the past few months.
Anyway, side question: does anyone's SO run also and if so, do you guys run at the same pace? And if not, do you ever feel bad ditching them during a run?

@LSUlakes - I guess I should add my races on there. 04 - @jennamfeo - Wine & Dine 10k (59:59 / N/A) & 05 - @jennamfeo - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (2:20 / N/A)


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

@LSUlakes - if you wouldn't mind adding me to the Wine and Dine half this weekend, I would appreciate it! Thank you so much!

05 - @AbbyJaws2003 - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)


----------



## FredtheDuck

jennamfeo said:


> Anyway, side question: does anyone's SO run also and if so, do you guys run at the same pace? And if not, do you ever feel bad ditching them during a run?



My husband (@MoanasPapa) is also a runner. We rarely do our training runs together, but when we do, he runs at my (slower) pace. We typically run the same races and I've had recent luck convincing him to run at his own speed and not mine, at least for shorter (5k, 10k) races. We're not running another half until next year, so I'll be interested to see if he does that one at his pace or at mine. To me, there's no point in running races together - I'm terrible company (quiet/focused/nervous), so he's not getting sparkling conversation by sticking with me.


----------



## ZellyB

jennamfeo said:


> I signed my husband and I up for a Virtual 5k Race through the VRC because the medal was a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup and that's his favorite candy and I love medals. We woke up at 5am and I ran with him even though he was sure I would have taken off. I laughed and said, "I still have to run a 10k and a HM this week!" Our city is pretty hilly, so this run killed muscles in my legs I have been neglecting by training on a treadmill the past few months.
> Anyway, side question: *does anyone's SO run also and if so, do you guys run at the same pace? And if not, do you ever feel bad ditching them during a run?*
> 
> @LSUlakes - I guess I should add my races on there. 04 - @jennamfeo - Wine & Dine 10k (59:59 / N/A) & 05 - @jennamfeo - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (2:20 / N/A)



I run with my husband, but he's the one who slows down for me.  My pace is better than it used to be, so at least he doesn't have to slow down quite as much.  We pretty much always race together although he did do a PR marathon race that I did not run with him so he could really go for it.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jennamfeo said:


> Anyway, side question: does anyone's SO run also and if so, do you guys run at the same pace? And if not, do you ever feel bad ditching them during a run?



When my wife used to run, we would train at the same time, but different paces.  We ran loops around the neighborhood so we'd see each other in the distance.  We always tried to time our finishes so that we came to the finish line at the same time.  It led to some sprint finishes.  Dependent on who won that day, that person would add a little extra distance to the next run to see if it would even out the finish.  We did this back when neither of us were really following any training plan of sorts.  It's been a few years since she's run, but after pacing @roxymama to goal crushing a couple of weeks ago she wants me to run races with her as well.  So, I'd venture to guess we'll be running more races together next year when it gets warmer and she's inclined to go out there again.


----------



## sourire

jennamfeo said:


> does anyone's SO run also and if so, do you guys run at the same pace? And if not, do you ever feel bad ditching them during a run?


DH also runs, but he's a lot faster than yours truly. We try to do our long runs on the weekend together, but by together, I mean that we start and finish at the same spot. I follow my DopeyBadger plan, and he will run for the same length of time, covering more distance.  Then, we go out to eat! He had a stress fracture last year and was essentially forced by his ortho doc to run/walk a half marathon at my pace, or else he was not going to be allowed to do it. It was fun for me to have him along, but I could see the frustration on his face... It's really better if we "run our own race," but someday, I'm going to catch up to him...


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> I signed my husband and I up for a Virtual 5k Race through the VRC because the medal was a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup and that's his favorite candy and I love medals. We woke up at 5am and I ran with him even though he was sure I would have taken off. I laughed and said, "I still have to run a 10k and a HM this week!" Our city is pretty hilly, so this run killed muscles in my legs I have been neglecting by training on a treadmill the past few months.
> Anyway, side question: does anyone's SO run also and if so, do you guys run at the same pace? And if not, do you ever feel bad ditching them during a run?
> 
> @LSUlakes - I guess I should add my races on there. 04 - @jennamfeo - Wine & Dine 10k (59:59 / N/A) & 05 - @jennamfeo - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (2:20 / N/A)



My hubby and I both run but since we have a kiddo we can't do training runs together very often.  Someone has to be home with our daughter.  So we literally tag off sometimes and take different nights.  We can run races together but when I go for goal times he just lets me go.  We also sometimes do races solo so someone stays home or on sidelines with kiddo.



DopeyBadger said:


> When my wife used to run, we would train at the same time, but different paces.  We ran loops around the neighborhood so we'd see each other in the distance.  We always tried to time our finishes so that we came to the finish line at the same time.  It led to some sprint finishes.  Dependent on who won that day, that person would add a little extra distance to the next run to see if it would even out the finish.  We did this back when neither of us were really following any training plan of sorts.  It's been a few years since she's run, but after pacing @roxymama to goal crushing a couple of weeks ago she wants me to run races with her as well.  So, I'd venture to guess we'll be running more races together next year when it gets warmer and she's inclined to go out there again.



Yay!! And in a few years maybe there will be you guys and gigi


----------



## DopeyBadger

And... just like that my wife says she wants to do the Crazylegs Classic 8k in Madison in April.  Only a matter of time...


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> Yay!! And in a few years maybe there will be you guys and gigi



That's the dream!  She already tells me every time I bring up the Marathon Weekend Kids Race 100m that she's going to beat me.  From my mom and myself, I'm pretty sure she got my competitive gene.  She's also said on several occasions that when she gets bigger she wants to "run around with me".


----------



## kywyldcat03

Could someone please add this run to the list for me?
November
25 - kywyldcat03 - Spring Hill, TN Turkey Burn Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)
Thank you


----------



## keahgirl8

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: I've got a few...
> 1. I mentally shop during races, looking at what other racers are wearing (and I've been known to ask women for the brand, if I can't easily tell lol!)
> 2. I'll air-drum to "In the Air Tonight" when it comes up in my shuffle, though I try to do it on the down-low in public
> 3. I have "Ice Ice Baby" in my playlist



1.  I definitely do this!  I haven't asked anyone where they got their outfit yet, but I have thought about it!
2.  Not for this song, but I definitely do some serious lip-syncing.
3.  Good idea!  I need to put that on mine!


----------



## rootbeerkid

@LSUlakes - Please add me to the following for November. Thank you! 

11 - @rootbeerkid - Salt Fork Trail Challenge, 10.4 miles, Cambridge, OH (2:30/N/A)

This is my first trail run and the course goes up and down a fair amount.  I'm used to flat runs.  Any pointers or advice that you think might help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## avondale

jennamfeo said:


> Anyway, side question: does anyone's SO run also and if so, do you guys run at the same pace? And if not, do you ever feel bad ditching them during a run?



My husband definitely does NOT run, and he thinks I'm pretty much crazy for putting so much time into it.  We both play tennis (he's much better than me) and so we play mixed doubles together when we can.  We play together pretty well, and it's fun.

The bad luck of timing was that the Marine Corps Marathon, which I was training for months for, turned out to be the same weekend as his Nationals-level tennis play-off with his team (in Florida).  So he couldn't meet me at the finish for my race, and I couldn't go see his matches. Boo.


----------



## Baloo in MI

rootbeerkid said:


> @LSUlakes - Please add me to the following for November. Thank you!
> 
> 11 - @rootbeerkid - Salt Fork Trail Challenge, 10.4 miles, Cambridge, OH (2:30/N/A)
> 
> This is my first trail run and the course goes up and down a fair amount.  I'm used to flat runs.  Any pointers or advice that you think might help would be greatly appreciated.



If you can preview the course do it.  If it is really hilly do some hill or stairs work.  Trail is slower than street running so pay attention more to effort than pace.  (Just my opinion) but the down hills can be tougher than the up hills when it comes to muscle fatigue.

But most important, enjoy the trail and views.  It is a great way to run!


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> I have yet to run a race where someone is handing out beer. Or I am just bad at looking for the clues haha.



There's always someone handing out beer or liquor. From my Hash group with a beer stop at mile 24 of the Houston marathon to random strangers happy to have you as part of their party, people are always willing to share their drinks with runners. One of the games we played during Comrades was to see who could spot the first drinkers of the day. The race starts at 530am. We ran by the first group sighted with booze (cheap South African whiskey) at 615. Yes, they offered. No, we declined. 4 miles into a 56 mile race is not the time for whiskey, even for me.


----------



## Chaitali

rootbeerkid said:


> @LSUlakes - Please add me to the following for November. Thank you!
> 
> 11 - @rootbeerkid - Salt Fork Trail Challenge, 10.4 miles, Cambridge, OH (2:30/N/A)
> 
> This is my first trail run and the course goes up and down a fair amount.  I'm used to flat runs.  Any pointers or advice that you think might help would be greatly appreciated.


Wow, I grew up in Cambridge!  I had no idea there was a race at Salt Fork.  Enjoy, it's a pretty area!  There is not a lot of time between now and then but it would be useful if you can get some hilly runs in before the race.  I agree that I was surprised and the toll the downhills can take.


----------



## jmasgat

Happy Halloween! Time to blow out the pumpkins (and eat the miniscule portion of leftover candy)


----------



## SarahDisney

@Wendy98 - glad you enjoyed your trip! What a great way to get your head back in a good place.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your light hearted runner's confessions?



ATTQOTD: I have entire imaginary conversations in my head when I'm running (I do that a lot in life in general, but I especially do it when I'm running).

*October Mileage Total*: 58.48
A little lower than I had hoped, but I also went into October not quite sure what I was going to do with my mileage for the month. I'm definitely not disappointed.


----------



## katiekinzakat

jmasgat said:


> Happy Halloween! Time to blow out the pumpkins (and eat the miniscule portion of leftover candy)View attachment 280876



Your pumpkins are adorable, I love them!


----------



## McNs

October running summary:

Distance 108 km (67 mi)
Pace 5:02/km (8:05/mi)
Avg HR 152 bpm
Continents 2
Countries 3
Farthest distance between runs 15,617km (9,704 miles)

Not a big distance month for me but it was never going to be given I was on vacation for the first two weeks. Managed runs in New Orleans, LA., Universal Studios Orlando, Port Orleans resorts and around Epcot resorts. Also had a last minute business trip to Melbourne, Australia where I managed a run around the Albert Park F1 circuit, making a nice addition to my Strava heatmap!

In terms of my 1000 mile goal for 2018, I'm still ahead of target by around 45km so well and truly on track for this.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: My favorite song on my running playlist is "Can You Feel It" by Ross Lynch. Not cool for a 54 year old man.

It was on the soundtrack of Lee Hoedl's video of the 2014 Disney Marathon. I watched that video repeatedly while training for the 2015 Disney Marathon (my first marathon and first Disney race). Now when I hear the song it brings back all the excitement and anticipation of that first runDisney trip and gets me all fired up again. It's my go-to song at mile 18 of a 20 mile training run.


----------



## dmross

LSUlakes said:


> This week we have the following folks with races. Since some of yall may be traveling long distance or already in the parks I wanted to give a little more time for this weeks race post.
> 
> 03 - @roxymama  - Wine & Dine 5k (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @MommaoffherRocker  - Wine & Dine 5k (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @tigger536  - Wine & Dine 5k (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @Disney at Heart - Wine & Dine 5k (NG / N/A)
> 03 - @bananabean  - Wine & Dine 5k (NG / N/A)
> 04 - bananabean - Wine & Dine 10k (NG / N/A)
> 04 - Disney at Heart - Wine & Dine 10k (NG / N/A)
> 04 - tigger536 - Wine & Dine 10k (NG / N/A)
> 04 - roxydad - Wine & Dine 10k (NG / N/A)
> 04 - @TinkerBellLiz  - Wine & Dine 10k (1:21:00 / N/A)
> 04 - @apdebord  - Wine & Dine 10k (NG / N/A)
> 04 - @KSellers88  - RNR Savannah Marathon (Finish / N/A)
> 04 - @cburnett11  - Indianapolis Monumental Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 04 - @Wendy98  - Hunger 5k (29:29 / N/A)
> 05 - apdebord - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 05 - tigger536 - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 05 - Disney at Heart - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 05 - bananabean - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 05 - @camaker  - Battleship Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 05 - @CheapRunnerMike  - Hamilton Road2Hope Marathon (BQ / N/A)
> 05 - @baxter24  - City of the Oaks Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 05 - @ZellyB - Bass Pro Marathon (4:59:59 / N/A)
> 
> If anyone need to add a race or make a revision to a current race, just let me know and I will be happy to made the add / change. Also, all of those running on 11/5, I appreciate you signing up and running a race in which you are unofficially dedicating to my birthday.   All kidding aside, best of luck to everyone and have safe travels!


 

Hey, put me down for the W&D Half on Sunday.  I've been slack at adding my events lol.  Happy early birthday!


----------



## camaker

*October Running Summary:*
Distance: 153.11 miles
Pace:  10:00/mile
Avg HR: 147 bpm
Continents: 1
Countries: 1
States: 1

October was a good month from a training standpoint.  Starting to get into the meat of the @DopeyBadger marathon/Dopey training plan.  The 153 miles is one of my highest ever monthly totals and it felt good.  Of particular note, I ran my first progression training run this month.  I was a little leery of being able continually increase my pace as specified, but once I got into it I actually found it easier to step through the pace progression than it is to jump from warm up pace to a steady tempo pace.  I don't often refer to a training run, much less a 10 mile training run, as fun, but that one was!  And, of course, the highlight of the month was the Tuna Run 200 relay, which was an absolute blast.


----------



## cburnett11

*October Running Summary:*
Distance: 157.43 miles
Pace: 9:50/mile
Avg HR: 130 bpm
States: 4


----------



## LSUlakes

kywyldcat03 said:


> Could someone please add this run to the list for me?
> November
> 25 - kywyldcat03 - Spring Hill, TN Turkey Burn Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)
> Thank you



I will add it to the OP. Just as a side note, I believe I am the only that can edit the first post with the exception being someone who is a moderator. I think they will only mess with it, if something inappropriate is posted there. I normally dont miss someone posting a race or a race result, but they best way to make sure I dont miss it is to tag me in the post. Best of luck on your race!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *When you have a clean slate for the following year of what you could do in your race calendar.... Would you rather pick a type of race goal (speed, distance, age placement, POT, etc) and then choose races that fit in. Or do you look for cool races and then pick your goal later for those individual races that you've chosen?

Today we have another great suggestion from a fellow member on the thread! Thanks for the idea!!

ATTQOTD: I not sure if my answer will fit into todays question as I know when the big local races are going to be here in town and I usually build my training around it. This year I am not running many races, but the ones I selected are mostly just for fun as my training is lacking this year, but I still want to run the races. Next running season will be a time when I will be able to focus on the races a lot more than this year.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

*October Running Summary:*
Distance: 183.13 miles
Pace: 9:35/mile
Avg HR: 145 bpm (in reality, lower because my Garmin falls into cadence lock around 30+% of the time, often for the whole run

Looks like @camaker, @cburnett11, and I should have a race!


----------



## DopeyBadger

*October Training Summary:
(Completed/Scheduled)*
Total Miles: 169.75/165.5 (103%)
Total Time: 22:54:49/22:08:15 (104%)
Average Pace: 8:06 min/mile (Goal Marathon Pace + 68 seconds)
Average HR: 140/min (71.1% HRR)

October 2017 was to be THE month for me with a final checkoff of the third goal I set back in 2012 - a BQ.  Alas, things didn't work out that way.  I still PR'd (-7 min) and improved by about 3.5% from one marathon to the next.  Although, I did have one of the highlights of my running journey when I helped pace @roxymama to an absolute goal crushing 10k PR!  Most of the month has been spent recovering from my marathon effort and just getting back into the swing of things.  I was initially discouraged at the beginning of the month because it seemed like I was taking a while to "be normal" again after my marathon.  But after reviewing past post-marathon data, I realized that it takes me about 21-35 days to start feeling normal during training runs and about 42 days for my HR and pace data to get back to pre-marathon levels.  So, it certainly helped calm the nerves and re-instruct myself that a hard "A" marathon effort takes a lot out of me.  Last night I was able to complete a 4x1 mile run with miles at 6:29, 6:24, 6:28, and 6:32.  So, I'm definitely trending back in the right direction.

G and I were unicorns for Halloween.  A family of unicorns is known as a blessing!  A little cold this year for Halloween so we had to bundle up!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: It's a combination of both. This year I wanted to break 3:40 for the marathon so I looked for fast races. For 2018 I'll probably just look for good destination races with no particular goals in mind.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you have a clean slate for the following year of what you could do in your race calendar.... Would you rather pick a type of race goal (speed, distance, age placement, POT, etc) and then choose races that fit in. Or do you look for cool races and then pick your goal later for those individual races that you've chosen?


I usually go for cool fun races and then choose the goal. I’ve never picked a race for speed specifically.


----------



## JulieODC

October stats:
52.6 miles
Pace averaged 10:30

This was a good month, finally felt back in the groove after an “eh” summer. Even though it still isn’t much comparatively, its my highest mileage since April. I started increasing my week day runs to 4miles (instead of 2-3) and I am feeling stronger. Also adding in some strength training too.

QOTD: I’ve mainly been looking for cool races that I’d like to do, and then building a goal around that. I’ve got 3 10-milers and a half (deciding between one in NH or one in RI for the spring) and am planning to start mapping out a training plan soon. @DopeyBadger - I may be in touch! And I might try to do a training diary too


----------



## DopeyBadger

JulieODC said:


> @DopeyBadger - I may be in touch!



I'm ready when you are!  If it's a Spring race, I suggest getting in touch with me before Marathon Weekend.  I've got 22 plans that lapse in that one week window, so I may get fairly busy.



JulieODC said:


> And I might try to do a training diary too



That's a great idea!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Well @JulieODC are definitely on the same page today...



JulieODC said:


> This was a good month, finally felt back in the groove after an “eh” summer. Even though it still isn’t much comparatively, its my highest mileage since April


Me too.



JulieODC said:


> I’ve mainly been looking for cool races that I’d like to do, and then building a goal around that.


Me too. 



JulieODC said:


> And I might try to do a training diary too


Me too!  


I am still up in the air about race for next year... I am loosely considering the 2019 WDW Marathon, so next year might be focusing on preparing for that!


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD: I always pick a goal and then the race. Whether it's "my first race", "my first 1/2 of full", "PR the 5k/10k", etc,  I just have to have a performance goal, which then sets my training.  I have yet to master the "go do a race for the fun of it".....although I suppose that is sorta my philosophy for Dopey.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I just pick fun races or races I need to do for a local series or races my running group is going to, and then I plan my goals around that.  I don't pick goal races.

Right now I'm trying to figure out if I'm going to do a spring HM.  I have until 12/1 to decide, then the race usually sells out.  I have a 75% credit for a race I had to defer this year, so it's really the only reason I'm considering a spring half right now because only 3 days out from my last one in such terrible weather, I'm still in the "why do I do this" frame of mind.   Although it's starting to fade.  Is this the same sort of amnesia that makes people have more than one kid?


----------



## PCFriar80

October Summary:

After 2 months of achilles tendonitis on my right leg, followed by a hamstring pull on my left leg I'm finally building momentum and so far running injury free.  Stride is a little tentative and pace is slow, but I'm getting the miles in that I need wrapping up week 2 of my training for the Disney 10K and 1/2 marathon.

Running:  27 Miles
Biking:     51 Miles

Extra-cirricular:  
8 Nights F&W where I got to see Kenny G....Not at Epcot, but on the treadmill at the Ship Shape Fitness Center.
                                   10 days of leaf raking/blowing.


----------



## FredtheDuck

October Miles: 63
Average Pace: 11:48

Not a super high mileage month for me, but I'm continuing to see progress in how I feel during and after my runs, and I had a new PR during the month to show for it. I'll take it!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you have a clean slate for the following year of what you could do in your race calendar.... Would you rather pick a type of race goal (speed, distance, age placement, POT, etc) and then choose races that fit in. Or do you look for cool races and then pick your goal later for those individual races that you've chosen?



I'm more in the latter camp. I do races that seem like they'd be fun or that I've done before and want to do again, then decide if I want to set a goal for them. Two notable recent exceptions: I knew I wanted to get a fall HM in as my first HM, so I looked at a host of HMs and picked one that worked logistically. My upcoming 5k came about because there's some thought that maybe I'm ready for a sub-30 attempt, so I wanted to find an upcoming 5k to try and get that goal in for 2017. I also just realized that my POT from MCM10k is good enough for a corral placement at the WDW 2019 half (and I think is in the cutoff window), but there's another 10k in the spring that has a faster and flatter course, so... maybe I'll give that a shot. 



DopeyBadger said:


> G and I were unicorns for Halloween. A family of unicorns is known as a blessing! A little cold this year for Halloween so we had to bundle up!



I love this. 



JulieODC said:


> I might try to do a training diary too



You totally should!



run.minnie.miles said:


> Me too!



(chants) Do it, do it, do it!


----------



## JulieODC

run.minnie.miles said:


> Well @JulieODC are definitely on the same page today...
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> 
> I am still up in the air about race for next year... I am loosely considering the 2019 WDW Marathon, so next year might be focusing on preparing for that!



Hahaha, get of my head - that last part applies to me as well! Eek.


----------



## ZellyB

*October Mileage:*
106.5 miles

Good month for me that included a half marathon PR race and concluding training for our local marathon!




JulieODC said:


> And I might try to do a training diary too



YES!!!



run.minnie.miles said:


> Me too!



Do it!!!

Training journals are my favorite things to read on the Dis!!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you have a clean slate for the following year of what you could do in your race calendar.... Would you rather pick a type of race goal (speed, distance, age placement, POT, etc) and then choose races that fit in. Or do you look for cool races and then pick your goal later for those individual races that you've chosen?



I tend to do both. Some years, I opt for races which seem fun and interesting and set a goal for each of them as they approach. In other years, I choose my goal and find a race which gives me the best shot at achieving it. My 2018 is blank right now, and I'm trying to decide which path to choose. I'm torn between a late season Ironman and building my race calendar for the year towards that, or opting for a less taxing year and racing a marathon or two and a half IM or two.


----------



## tigger536

October running summary:

150.1 miles
3 fulls (1 with PR)
1 15K
1 half
4 states


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I generally break the new year up into fall and spring race seasons and decide what I want to achieve during each.  For example, this year my spring goal was to see how the previous year's marathon training translated into half marathon results and shoot for a new half marathon PR.  The fall goal was(is) to complete Dopey training injury-free so that I can enjoy a healthy WDWMW for a change (translation:  no high stress goal races).  Once the goals for each season are set, I look for a race that suits the primary target, register for it and set my training plan up focused on it.  Once that's done, I'll look for races that look fun and mesh well with the training plan/goal race set-up and work them into the plan at training or recreational paces.

I already have my major goals set for next year, at this point, too.  The plan is to bridge the fitness I build for Dopey in January into completion of my first ultra in March.  That race has a fluid 50k or 50mi set-up so I can decide during the race which I want to complete.  I haven't set up the training around that goal yet, but it will be focused less on speed and more on extending my endurance.  For the fall, I plan to take a run at a sub-4:00 marathon time, hopefully at one of the major marathons.  That one is a bit more up in the air due to the need to make it through the lottery for either Berlin, Chicago, or MCM.  I won't be able to set my plan or look at "accessory/fun" races until I get the marathon date finalized, though.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Like many others, my race calendar usually has a combination of motivations to it.  For next year, I'm thinking about a 50K (so looking for a good race option for that), a new half PR time (want a flat, fast course in good weather time of year) and then hoping to get Chicago which has no goal times associated, but is strictly a bucket-list race for me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JulieODC said:


> Hahaha, get of my head - that last part applies to me as well! Eek.



Haha! Great minds have the same crazy thoughts??


----------



## JeffW

FFigawi said:


> or opting for a less taxing year and racing a marathon or two and a half IM or two.



"less taxing" = a couple of marathons and a couple of half IM's.    No big deal


----------



## LSUlakes

A little pic of the family setting out to trick or treat yesterday.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: Since I have only 1 race on the calendar and 0 under my belt I have to go with the fun runs. I'm apprehensive to try to push myself for true competition as my goals are more along the lines of building endurance, confidence, proper techniques  and so on. That said I'm trying to decide if I want to do a half marathon here in Cleveland this spring or maybe find some 10ks to do instead with a half marathon for one of the Disney races. We got APs for next year so I am looking for any excuse to get away.


----------



## Chaitali

October was my first hundred mile month ever!

*October Running Summary:*
Distance: 102.48 miles
Pace: 15:28/mile
Avg HR: 149 bpm
States: 3

I usually just try to make sure I get at least 50 miles per month so marathon training has certainly been an increase in mileage for me 

As far as the QOTD, I usually choose fun or interesting races for my calendar.  And then I'll take a look at it and choose 1 or 2 for a time goal based on which ones seem best suited for that.  This year, I had chosen a Spring race for a time goal (which didn't work out) and then didn't have any more time goals for the year since I knew I would be training for my first marathon and wanted to concentrate on distance over speed in the Fall.


----------



## Nole95

October Running:
Distance:  134 Miles

It has been awhile since I put in that many miles in a month, but Dopey training is in high gear now.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you have a clean slate for the following year of what you could do in your race calendar.... Would you rather pick a type of race goal (speed, distance, age placement, POT, etc) and then choose races that fit in. Or do you look for cool races and then pick your goal later for those individual races that you've chosen?


I mostly look for the fun / interesting races and pick a goal later for that race, even if it is a goal of just finish or eat as much chocolate as they hand out to me or not come in last. Some of my fun races this year have been tougher courses or weather so I just go without an actual time goal, but a fun goal. Other races are fun but I definitely have some sort of time in my head for it.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you have a clean slate for the following year of what you could do in your race calendar.... Would you rather pick a type of race goal (speed, distance, age placement, POT, etc) and then choose races that fit in. Or do you look for cool races and then pick your goal later for those individual races that you've chosen?



ATTQOTD: At this point in my life, I'm always trying to find a race to PR.  So for the Spring, I tried hard to find a marathon that I could drive to and had a cold weather start the last 5 years.  My best option was the Ann Arbor Marathon, but I ended up deciding not to do it.  Since a Spring marathon was out, I moved to looking to run some half marathons.  Spring 2018 was originally slated as HM racing for me if my October 2017 marathon had been a BQ.  So, I just went back to the original plan.  I haven't run a HM outside of Dopey since December 2015, so I'm eager to try to run a few this coming Spring.  With that being said, while I tend to look for races to PR for me, I've started to branch out into running races with others (which for a long time I was selfish and not really interested in doing).  So, @roxymama and I ran her goal crushing 10k a couple weeks ago, my wife and I will do Crazylegs 8k in April, and I'm open to adding more pacing experiences to my racing calendar in 2018 when I can fit it in.  I'm getting to the point in my running journey where I can now easily mesh someone else's PR effort into my own training run.  Like if someone wanted to run a HM in 1:50 (8:23 min/mile), that's roughly my easy pace so I could technically do that run with someone else and still suffice the rest of my training for PR efforts without any changes.  A win-win.


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm getting to the point in my running journey where I can now easily mesh someone else's PR effort into my own training run.  Like if someone wanted to run a HM in 1:50 (8:23 min/mile), that's roughly my easy pace so I could technically do that run with someone else and still suffice the rest of my training for PR efforts without any changes.  A win-win.



Maybe you can do this with @roxymama at Dopey 2019


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I think it's a combination for me. There's a few local races I like to do every year and I make last minute decisions on the goals for those races. And then I usually have spring & fall PR goals. This year my spring goal was to PR my half, which I accomplished, and then I wanted to PR my full in the fall, but was sidelined by the shin injury. So for 2018, I will try again for a spring half PR and a fall marathon PR (hopefully Chicago).

October mileage: 75.6
A little lower than usual, but my shin is feeling good again and now I'm ramping up for Dopey!


----------



## JulieODC

@rteetz - nice segment on the disunplugged podcast from yesterday!


----------



## Sailormoon2

*QUOTD: *I think in the past I have looked for "interesting" races, but mostly because I didn't really believe I could PR anything longer than 10K. For next year I would like to race a marathon PR but maybe also do a cool 50K.


----------



## rteetz

JulieODC said:


> @rteetz - nice segment on the disunplugged podcast from yesterday!


Thanks!


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> Maybe you can do this with @roxymama at Dopey 2019



Maybe.  She might be able to pull me out of Dopey hiatus.  Although, I think Chicago will eat a lot of the Disney funds.


----------



## SheHulk

@rteetz thanks for recommending Connecting with Walt. I liked my first episode but those guys are super mellow so I think I need to save it for very easy runs!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

October Summary 
249 miles
7:52/mile

Highest mileage in a loooong time...I guess that's what happens when you try to cram marathon training into a 7-week schedule


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD (yesterday): Since no one is every really around when I run, I tend to get really into some of my songs...to include singing, snapping my fingers, fist bumping and playing a little air guitar and drum solo when needed! I loved reading all of these yesterday, they were cracking me up!

ATTQOTD (today): I normally pick the race and then change my training according to it, but I think in the future I want to start looking for better races for a PR (since we don't have many opportunities in the South).

*October totals:*
216 miles
9:32 average pace


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: My life currently doesn't allow for traveling to races, so my "planning" is pretty easy: check registration dates for upcoming rD WDW races (I'm semi-local) and sign up. Occasionally add a local race if I feel inspired.


----------



## Sailormoon2

PrincessV said:


> My life currently doesn't allow for traveling to races


Truly mine doesn't either, you are so lucky that runDisney races are local for you.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Thanks!



Just finished listening to it myself. Nicely done, but watching it with the people in costume made it interesting. lol


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: It’s a combination of both for me. I like to look at race seasons divided up in the fall and spring. The past two years, the fall has been about getting ready for marathon weekend so any race I did was apart of my training plan. The spring has been about trying to find a race to PR in. 

October miles: 102


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Just finished listening to it myself. Nicely done, but watching it with the people in costume made it interesting. lol


Thanks! Yeah I don’t think I could have topped them in costume.


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> Maybe you can do this with @roxymama at Dopey 2019





DopeyBadger said:


> Maybe.  She might be able to pull me out of Dopey hiatus.  Although, I think Chicago will eat a lot of the Disney funds.



Be careful what y'all suggest to me right now...I'm a spiked ice coffee and gray goose slush into my Epcot day already.  
Though my dogs are already barking so the idea of park going and dopey-ing....woof.  Do y'all just rent motorized scooters for in between races?  

Attqotd:  I actually have a very clean slate for next year.  My big hope is to get into Chicago or charity my way in. So the goal will come later.  Everything else I may pick goals and find races to fit.  I just gotta figure out which goals to attack.  I'll wait until this slush wears off to ask da coach though.  

Ps I'd love to pass along the pacing somebody thing like a pay it forward one day.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Be careful what y'all suggest to me right now...I'm a spiked ice coffee and gray goose slush into my Epcot day already.
> Though my dogs are already barking so the idea of park going and dopey-ing....woof.  Do y'all just rent motorized scooters for in between races?
> 
> Attqotd:  I actually have a very clean slate for next year.  My big hope is to get into Chicago or charity my way in. So the goal will come later.  Everything else I may pick goals and find races to fit.  I just gotta figure out which goals to attack.  I'll wait until this slush wears off to ask da coach though.
> 
> Ps I'd love to pass along the pacing somebody thing like a pay it forward one day.



I love your enthusiasm in practicing for DATW well over a year in advance!


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> I love your enthusiasm in practicing for DATW well over a year in advance!



I started in Mexico (my kid made me do it...fastest pathway to Anna and Elsa)


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> I started in Mexico (my kid made me do it...fastest pathway to Anna and Elsa)


Your kid should make you do Dopey too


----------



## BuckeyeBama

October Miles - 138 - slowly building up that mileage for the marathon.

ATTQOTD - I need a race on my calendar because that drives my training schedule, and I always have a training schedule. Even if the race is 6+ months out, I build a training schedule to get me there.


----------



## FredtheDuck

roxymama said:


> Ps I'd love to pass along the pacing somebody thing like a pay it forward one day.



I thought you were going to chase me down to a finish line while holding a fritter?


----------



## Kathymford

Here is a question for all of you. I'm having trouble getting back into a running routine. Or running at all, for that matter. So I haven't signed up for any races. Do I sign up for a race to encourage to get back at it, or do I wait until I'm a little more consistent and then sign up for something as a mini-reward? So much has changed, my job so fitting it in is harder, my group of running friends has kind of gone their own way, no more DL races to give me FOMO ... everything just seems topsy turvy. Thoughts?


----------



## FFigawi

Kathymford said:


> Here is a question for all of you. I'm having trouble getting back into a running routine. Or running at all, for that matter. So I haven't signed up for any races. Do I sign up for a race to encourage to get back at it, or do I wait until I'm a little more consistent and then sign up for something as a mini-reward? So much has changed, my job so fitting it in is harder, my group of running friends has kind of gone their own way, no more DL races to give me FOMO ... everything just seems topsy turvy. Thoughts?



I find having a race on the schedule forces me to suck it up and get out there training. Without one looming, I'm lazy AF.


----------



## JeffW

Kathymford said:


> Here is a question for all of you. I'm having trouble getting back into a running routine. Or running at all, for that matter. So I haven't signed up for any races. Do I sign up for a race to encourage to get back at it, or do I wait until I'm a little more consistent and then sign up for something as a mini-reward? So much has changed, my job so fitting it in is harder, my group of running friends has kind of gone their own way, no more DL races to give me FOMO ... everything just seems topsy turvy. Thoughts?



My job is exactly what got me into distance racing.  I signed up for a marathon (a year out) because the thought of running a marathon without training far outweighed my concerns about the infinite to do list at work. It always pushed me out the door to run.  7 years later and the same still holds true


----------



## amie416

Kathymford said:


> Here is a question for all of you. I'm having trouble getting back into a running routine. Or running at all, for that matter. So I haven't signed up for any races. Do I sign up for a race to encourage to get back at it, or do I wait until I'm a little more consistent and then sign up for something as a mini-reward?



Signing up for races definitely keeps me on track... it’s just too easy to skip a workout if I have no deadline!  

My doctor once told me to try scheduling my workouts as if they were appointments, so they would carry the same priority in my mind as the other things in my life that I make time for.  I never managed to do that and stick to it until I started training for races.


----------



## ZellyB

Kathymford said:


> Here is a question for all of you. I'm having trouble getting back into a running routine. Or running at all, for that matter. So I haven't signed up for any races. Do I sign up for a race to encourage to get back at it, or do I wait until I'm a little more consistent and then sign up for something as a mini-reward? So much has changed, my job so fitting it in is harder, my group of running friends has kind of gone their own way, no more DL races to give me FOMO ... everything just seems topsy turvy. Thoughts?



Like others have said, I always have a race that I'm working toward.  It keeps me accountable to keep running.


----------



## kywyldcat03

October running stats:
Miles: 162.72 (Dopey training is grueling to say the least)
Pace: 10:58 (Slower average pace this month than most months but I am 80/20 running and getting faster during my races so I am good with that)
Avg HR: 132 (only 7 runs with HR monitor since I just got one)

One more race scheduled between now and my first Dopey to either PR or break 2 hours if the conditions are right.


----------



## Baloo in MI

October Total: 207.5 Miles (yes I am counting the .5!)

ATTQOTD:  I am goal oriented so I have to have a goal in mind to stay on a program and stay focused, sad but true.  I wish I could say I simply run out of pure joy, but in all honesty pure joy for me would be an episode of The Walking Dead and a pint of Cherry Garcia!

My 2018 race schedule will be focused on completing the Woodstock 100 in September 2018 and using that to spring board into my most ambitious (read stupid) endeavor.  In 2019 I want to complete the Midwest 100 Grand Slam of Ultra Running.  This is a challenge comprised of 5 regional 100 milers in the calendar year that you sign up concluding with Woodstock 100.  So the next two years will be about building endurance/distance and vertical strength.  All races will be in support of this effort.  I recognize I am likely biting off more than I can chew, but only one way to find out.  And if it does not come together in 2019, then look out 2020!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Kathymford said:


> Here is a question for all of you. I'm having trouble getting back into a running routine. Or running at all, for that matter. So I haven't signed up for any races. Do I sign up for a race to encourage to get back at it, or do I wait until I'm a little more consistent and then sign up for something as a mini-reward? So much has changed, my job so fitting it in is harder, my group of running friends has kind of gone their own way, no more DL races to give me FOMO ... everything just seems topsy turvy. Thoughts?


I'm much the same way.  I had all these grand ideas about speed work after Dark Side 2017.  But the delay turned into cancellation for Light Side got to me.  I did end up registering for Avengers and am following a modified 4 week training plan.  I hope to find something else to motivate me when that's done.  Assuming I finish on 3 weeks of training.


----------



## dis_or_dat

October totals: 68 miles! 9:41 pace! Finally back on the treadmill and it feels so good!

ATTQOTD: I have a clear schedule for the next year. So I plan on picking a race afterwards that fits my goals.    I'll pick cool races if they go along with training or after I accomplish my goal.


----------



## michigandergirl

Baloo in MI said:


> This is a challenge comprised of 5 regional 100 milers in the calendar year





I had to reread that sentence a few times. That is super impressive!


----------



## Chaitali

I agree that having races on the calendar helps me stay motivated!


----------



## SheHulk

October miles: About 109. Working that @DopeyBadger plan. It doesn't feel like I ran that much, must be the Run Slow to Race Fast Magic.


----------



## Baloo in MI

michigandergirl said:


> I had to reread that sentence a few times. That is super impressive!



Thanks, but I haven't done anything yet.  I have been thinking about this since summer but only recently decided to put it out - so I don't back off.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I just kinda pick races and worry about goals later. I will occasionally register for something that fits in with an existing plan, but mostly it's just ... "oh look, a race, I wanna register! Squirrel!"


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Taper madness has officially set in for me...last little bit of speed work today with a 2x1 mile / 1x1KM MP set on tap, then it's an off day tomorrow and an easy little shakeout on Saturday before the big race.  Weather forecast has taken a bit of a turn the last couple days as it went from temperatures in the mid-40's to temps in the mid-50s with scattered thunderstorms.  T+D looks to be at 107 to start and up to 111 by the finish, so just a 0.5% pace change, not even enough to worry about.  Also seems like there will be a 10mph tailwind most of the time and of course the ultimate equalizer,  this elevation profile;




The Road2Hope Hamilton Marathon is consistently the number one Boston Qualifier in Canada and is often in the top 10 for North America...29% last year, and 20, 26, 25 & 31% going back to 2012.  This is one fast course.  I feel like I have put the work in as best I can with a compressed 7-week schedule, but I came into the build with a decent base from triathlon season.  The legs feel good and I am ready to go after it on Sunday morning, rain or shine!  Everything is coming together nicely and I feel like I have a real chance to make a run at 2:55...alright, I put it out there!  Now I just need to go get it


----------



## GollyGadget

I've had a busy few days and fell behind a bit. First, thank you to all who shared their dark running strategies. This is something I've been trying to figure out. Yesterday my schedule was such that I didn't have enough daylight before or after work and I didn't want to run on the treadmill for the second day in a row. I ended up making it 4.5/5 miles before I had to call it due to darkness. Time to find my headlamp and see how that works. With dst coming to an end it's going to be even more important next week.

I don't really do anything while running I need to "confess." Sure, I talk to myself, sometimes dance or sing, and get a little bit excited when I nail a pace, but that's all normal, right? I did break out the Christmas music yesterday which is a tad early but it made my otherwise dreary run a bit more festive. 

I've been riding the half marathon train for a while and would pick a race then decide the goal. I'm just now switching to a pick a goal then a race mindset. It worked really well for my marathon POT. Time will tell how well it works in my quest for a BQ. Ahhh. I said it. Can't go back now.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What is your favorite themed race that is not a Disney race?

Todays question is also a suggestion from a fellow poster. Thanks for all the suggestions!!!

ATTQOTD: I havent done many of them, so I guess the local Turkey Trot is my best answer.


----------



## KingLlama

Guys, I know this is pretty insignificant in the grand scheme of things, but this is one group of people who will understand why I am SO EXCITED ABOUT THE NEW SOCKS I'LL BE RUNNING IN LATER TONIGHT.

Seriously. I'm wearing them right now, and they're like hammocks for my feet. 

Again, other people wouldn't understand. But you people GET it.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite themed race that is not a Disney race?



I vote for Medoc. The theme changes every year, but it's always a 42km long costume party with wine tasting along the way.


----------



## jmasgat

Today's decision: 15 miles in the rain (upper 40's) or 15 miles on the treadmill. I'm doing my LR today because I'm heading to MA tomorrow (with dog) so no real running til next week.  I better decide soon........


----------



## nervous1sttimer

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Taper madness has officially set in for me...last little bit of speed work today with a 2x1 mile / 1x1KM MP set on tap, then it's an off day tomorrow and an easy little shakeout on Saturday before the big race.  Weather forecast has taken a bit of a turn the last couple days as it went from temperatures in the mid-40's to temps in the mid-50s with scattered thunderstorms.  T+D looks to be at 107 to start and up to 111 by the finish, so just a 0.5% pace change, not even enough to worry about.  Also seems like there will be a 10mph tailwind most of the time and of course the ultimate equalizer,  this elevation profile;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Road2Hope Hamilton Marathon is consistently the number one Boston Qualifier in Canada and is often in the top 10 for North America...29% last year, and 20, 26, 25 & 31% going back to 2012.  This is one fast course.  I feel like I have put the work in as best I can with a compressed 7-week schedule, but I came into the build with a decent base from triathlon season.  The legs feel good and I am ready to go after it on Sunday morning, rain or shine!  Everything is coming together nicely and I feel like I have a real chance to make a run at 2:55...alright, I put it out there!  Now I just need to go get it


I have run this race twice. It is a fun course but watch out for that wind! The race ends running out and back along the waterfront, so the wind is fierce in both directions. The first time I ran, I was worried about blowing up my quads by pushing too hard on the downhills but it was the wind that hurt the most in the end. Have a great time!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite themed race that is not a Disney race?


I’m lame. I haven’t done any themed races outside of Disney.


----------



## ZellyB

Hmmm, I'm not sure I've run many truly "theme" races, but I guess I'll say the Mo' Cowbell that I just ran in St. Charles, MO.  Cow mascot and small cowbells given out as part of the swag.  They play "don't fear the reaper" before the start of the race.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite themed race that is not a Disney race?



Sunday's race was kind of a "good life" Nebraska theme- all about showcasing the capital city. It was a ton of fun! Not exactly a theme with costuming or anything, but a great race. 



jmasgat said:


> Today's decision: 15 miles in the rain (upper 40's) or 15 miles on the treadmill. I'm doing my LR today because I'm heading to MA tomorrow (with dog) so no real running til next week.  I better decide soon........



I'm a big fan of splitting up long runs between outside and the treadmill if the weather is iffy or it's getting dark. I usually start outside and finish up on the treadmill.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD:  For the last several years, my extended family ran a Halloween-themed 5K which was always huge fun, with most of the runners in costumes, cool medals, and glow-in-the-dark shirts.  Sadly, that race is no longer, but Halloween-themed races are the best.


----------



## ZellyB

Off topic question for those on Strava:  There was a recent update and now I can't figure out how to see the runs of people in the Disboard group that I haven't specifically followed.  I used to be able to just toggle over to the group and see everyone's runs, but now I can't.  Am I just missing it or do I just need to go in and follow everyone?  I can do that, but it's a lot of clicking - and I'm lazy.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: No true theme races for me. Rocket City Marathon is somewhat space-themed and I do a Tartan Trot in a kilt every year.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite themed race that is not a Disney race?


Haven't ran many outside of Disney, so probably some local Halloween-themed races where people all get dressed up.







nervous1sttimer said:


> I have run this race twice. It is a fun course but watch out for that wind! The race ends running out and back along the waterfront, so the wind is fierce in both directions. The first time I ran, I was worried about blowing up my quads by pushing too hard on the downhills but it was the wind that hurt the most in the end. Have a great time!


Thanks for the tip!  Forecast is saying the wind will be South or SSW, so maybe a bit of headwind on the out portion along the water, meaning a push back to the finish.  Who knows though...weather is so unpredictable, especially in these parts.  I've done Around the Bay a few times, so I know how much of a factor the wind can be along the water down there!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jmasgat said:


> Today's decision: 15 miles in the rain (upper 40's) or 15 miles on the treadmill.



I always look at it this way: What am I going to do if my race is in the rain? The answer is 'Run in it!' I see it as a chance to train my mind and body to misery.


----------



## Miranda

ZellyB said:


> Off topic question for those on Strava:  There was a recent update and now I can't figure out how to see the runs of people in the Disboard group that I haven't specifically followed.  I used to be able to just toggle over to the group and see everyone's runs, but now I can't.  Am I just missing it or do I just need to go in and follow everyone?  I can do that, but it's a lot of clicking - and I'm lazy.


On the website or the app?

On the website, it's still there on the "Recent Activity" tab on the group page.  On the app, it's under "Clubs" and it's the default view (only view?) that comes up when you switch to the DISboards Community club.


----------



## JulieODC

jmasgat said:


> Today's decision: 15 miles in the rain (upper 40's) or 15 miles on the treadmill. I'm doing my LR today because I'm heading to MA tomorrow (with dog) so no real running til next week.  I better decide soon........



If the rain is relatively light, I’d go outside!

QOTD: I haven’t done any other themed races! 

And, I started a training journal if anyone is interested  https://www.disboards.com/threads/muscle-up-buttercup-a-2018-training-journal.3644917/#post-58416981


----------



## ZellyB

Miranda said:


> On the website or the app?
> 
> On the website, it's still there on the "Recent Activity" tab on the group page.  On the app, it's under "Clubs" and it's the default view (only view?) that comes up when you switch to the DISboards Community club.



OK, now I see them.  I swear that before when I clicked on clubs I just saw the discussion page and not the runs.  So, basically...


----------



## ZellyB

JulieODC said:


> If the rain is relatively light, I’d go outside!
> 
> QOTD: I haven’t done any other themed races!
> 
> And, I started a training journal if anyone is interested  https://www.disboards.com/threads/muscle-up-buttercup-a-2018-training-journal.3644917/#post-58416981



YAY!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: ask me again in two weeks after I run my hockey race.



rteetz said:


> I’m lame. I haven’t done any themed races outside of Disney.



Didn't you do a cream puff race once? I thought I remembered something about you and cream puffs...


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: As an observer (because I haven't run many races) I love the Detroit Turkey Trot.  It was full of silliness which is nice as someone who has no intention of ever winning a race.

Regarding me having no intention of winning a race, just completing it:  My first 10K is in a week and a half, and my longest yet run is just over 4 miles (bored but not aching during or after, so I think that is good?).  I'm confident I can walk the remaining 2 miles if I want to and stay ahead of the pace, but I am pretty disappointed in myself as I had hoped for 5.5 solid run without walk miles.  I had hoped to put in 3 today at lunch, but doing that (also in cold drizzle) and then being productive seems unlikely at best.  I'm curious about tapering and its usefulness to me at this point.  I'm looking for an opinion or two- do I just keep going with 2-4 miles/non-cold&rain day, or should I just give up the ghost and call it 'tapering?' My best option for remaining runs would be 2.5-3.5 at lunch at work this week and next, and 4 on the weekend, but is that too much?  I've already go the too little box checked from the past, so I just need to figure out going forward.

ETA: After the 10K I will more seriously consider having an actual plan for the February 10K.  I have been toying with getting a measuring device as I do like looking at my running data from my phone app, but I can already see it is neither precise nor accurate, but I also have not had time to dedicate to thinking about any of this except in the back of my mind when at work.


----------



## FredtheDuck

TheHamm said:


> ATTQOTD: As an observer (because I haven't run many races) I love the Detroit Turkey Trot.  It was full of silliness which is nice as someone who has no intention of ever winning a race.
> 
> Regarding me having no intention of winning a race, just completing it:  My first 10K is in a week and a half, and my longest yet run is just over 4 miles (bored but not aching during or after, so I think that is good?).  I'm confident I can walk the remaining 2 miles if I want to and stay ahead of the pace, but I am pretty disappointed in myself as I had hoped for 5.5 solid run without walk miles.  I had hoped to put in 3 today at lunch, but doing that (also in cold drizzle) and then being productive seems unlikely at best.  I'm curious about tapering and its usefulness to me at this point.  I'm looking for an opinion or two- do I just keep going with 2-4 miles/non-cold&rain day, or should I just give up the ghost and call it 'tapering?' My best option for remaining runs would be 2.5-3.5 at lunch at work this week and next, and 4 on the weekend, but is that too much?  I've already go the too little box checked from the past, so I just need to figure out going forward.



FWIW, my longest run prior to my first 10k was also around 4 miles. I was able to run the whole 10k with no walk breaks, I just took it a little bit more slowly than my typical 2 mile runs at the time. But it was also an easy course (net downhill). 

I didn't taper before that effort. I also didn't entirely stop running before the MCM10k PR a couple of weeks ago - I just did easier/shorter workouts. If it were me, and I had the time, I'd be doing the 2-3 mile runs at least.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  My favorite non-Disney themed race has been the Tuna Run 200 relay.  The teams really get into the spirit with their names:  Tuna Gives Me the Runs, Ahisnothere, Chickens of the Sea, Tuna-git 2 Quit, A Bunch of Shady Beaches just to name a few.  In addition, team vans get decorated with a wide range of race-themed decorations and teams will "tag" other teams' vans with custom magnets or artwork throughout the race.  It was a lot like a 200+ mile mobile party.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Didn't you do a cream puff race once? I thought I remembered something about you and cream puffs...


Ooooh good point forgot about that race! It wasn't really themed but you got a cream puff at the end!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: The first race I've signed up for is a Christmas Story run based on the movie. Since it was filmed in Cleveland it starts off by the old department store used in the window display scene and ends at the actual Christmas Story house. I love the movie and all things Christmas so I'm really looking forward to running this!


----------



## GollyGadget

jmasgat said:


> Today's decision: 15 miles in the rain (upper 40's) or 15 miles on the treadmill. I'm doing my LR today because I'm heading to MA tomorrow (with dog) so no real running til next week.  I better decide soon........


Rain! I ran in the rain yesterday, okay, it was more of a mist, but I felt like a total ba afterwards for getting out there and sucking it up.


I've run quite a few themed races, mostly around holidays (turkey trot, st. Pat's, etc.) but have also done super hero, pancakes, and color runs. All were enjoyable. My favorite has to be any Christmas themed run. I just love all the holiday cheer and ugly sweaters. 

This question totally just convinced me to sign up for the local Christmas race. I was on the fence because I typically  wait until closer to see the weather. But I figured with marathon training, I'll be running anyway.


----------



## rootbeerkid

ATTQOTD: With such a small race sampling, this answer is extremely constrained. At the USAF (Half) Marathon (Dayton, Ohio) pre-race, there is a fly over and paratroopers descend with the colors (weather dependent).  During the race there are USAF personnel cheering you on and directing your path, and the course begins, ends and travels through the WPAFB military base.  I really enjoy this race and am tentatively planning on running my first Marathon there next year.  One other rather unusual thing (I think) that we kind of laugh about is that as the course makes it's way through the officers quarters there has been a table that provides bacon for the runners if they wish.  Isn't that kind of unusual?  We've never partaken because we weren't sure that it was a good idea to eat bacon during a race.


----------



## jmasgat

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I always look at it this way: What am I going to do if my race is in the rain? The answer is 'Run in it!' I see it as a chance to train my mind and body to misery.



Actually , I had that thought.  I ran outside, and the rain turned out to be light and misty.  I had to stop and shed layers.


----------



## jmasgat

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> ATTQOTD: Sometimes when I get to an intersection, I stop and take a breather even if there's no traffic coming. I do it at an intersection so if the running police ever subpoena my Garmin data, I can claim there were cars coming.



Related to this....does anyone else feel like they are "cheating" if they stop during a run?  I mean, it's pretty inevitable that a person may have to stop for traffic. When this happens to me, I always feel like it diminishes the pace of the next mile, i.e. it's a "break-assisted" mile.

Quirky.


----------



## ZellyB

Capang said:


> ATTQOTD: The first race I've signed up for is a Christmas Story run based on the movie. Since it was filmed in Cleveland it starts off by the old department store used in the window display scene and ends at the actual Christmas Story house. I love the movie and all things Christmas so I'm really looking forward to running this!



This sounds awesome!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Most fun non-Disney race I have ever done is the Krispy Kreme Challenge. You start at NC State’s bell tower, run 2.5 miles down to the local Krispy Kreme, consume a dozen donuts (if you are doing the challenge), and run back. I have run it once and spectated a few times. People get really into and dress in all kinds of costumes. Be warned - you will most likely see someone puke or have to run around it on the way back. By far, it’s the most I have ever laughed during a race!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

jmasgat said:


> Related to this....does anyone else feel like they are "cheating" if they stop during a run?  I mean, it's pretty inevitable that a person may have to stop for traffic. When this happens to me, I always feel like it diminishes the pace of the next mile, i.e. it's a "break-assisted" mile.



Not in the slightest.  I also think it is funny when I'm driving and I see runners jogging in place at a red light.  Just enjoy the break.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

jmasgat said:


> Related to this....does anyone else feel like they are "cheating" if they stop during a run?  I mean, it's pretty inevitable that a person may have to stop for traffic. When this happens to me, I always feel like it diminishes the pace of the next mile, i.e. it's a "break-assisted" mile.
> 
> Quirky.


I was once a "purist" when it came to my running. Back then, I would never stop for anything during a run (forget walking - that would have been an atrocity), and I set up my routes to be certain that this was possible. I mean, I was serious about being a serious runner - seriously. 

And then I figured out that no one cared.


----------



## LilyJC

ATTQOTD: Do the Hot Chocolate races count because those are delicious!?!?


----------



## gjramsey

jmasgat said:


> Related to this....does anyone else feel like they are "cheating" if they stop during a run?  I mean, it's pretty inevitable that a person may have to stop for traffic. When this happens to me, I always feel like it diminishes the pace of the next mile, i.e. it's a "break-assisted" mile.
> 
> Quirky.



I used to get mad at myself if I stopped for a break in a run....now I don't care, and it does not seem to impact my training results.  

This mornings 10.8 mile slog had 4 stops in it, and the water I took on each time was worth it!  T+D was in the 140s again, just 4 days after the wonderful race morning T+D in the 80s....



ATTQOTD:  I guess the Rock and Roll series would count, since they will put many bands on the course.  I have done the half at San Antonio twice (soon to be 3), NO once, and Dallas 5 times...


----------



## ZellyB

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Not in the slightest.  I also think it is funny when I'm driving and I see runners jogging in place at a red light.  Just enjoy the break.



No doubt.  I might even occasional adjust my pace on a long run as I approach a light to try and get a little "unscheduled" break.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

ZellyB said:


> No doubt.  I might even occasional adjust my pace on a long run as I approach a light to try and get a little "unscheduled" break.


Haha so true!  You can usually tell how a run is going based entirely upon your reaction to a red light ahead


----------



## Miranda

Sometimes I would have over 20 minutes of stops during long runs 2 years ago.   It didn't seem to hurt me, I was running my best times then.  The stops were were all buying water (usually 2 stops per long run to buy a water refill), eating gels (~3, maybe 4 stops), and just waiting to cross the road.  Sometimes the occasional Instagram.


----------



## PrincessV

I have an 8-minute-cycle stoplight just to get out of my immediate neighborhood and 9 times out of 10 I hit it _just_ as it turns red for my direction: I don't jog in place, but I do pace and flap my arms around - the alternative is being attacked by fire ants below or mosquitoes above, lol! #OhFlorida


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

PrincessV said:


> I have an 8-minute-cycle stoplight just to get out of my immediate neighborhood and 9 times out of 10 I hit it _just_ as it turns red for my direction: I don't jog in place, but I do pace and flap my arms around - the alternative is being attacked by fire ants below or mosquitoes above, lol! #OhFlorida


I'm just glad you didn't say the alternative was a treadmill


----------



## PrincessV

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I'm just glad you didn't say the alternative was a treadmill


No way! The treadmill alternative is only used under 2 circumstances:
1. Lightning within 5 miles
2. The last few miles of a Aug/Sept long run, when I'm pretty sure I'll straight-up die from the heat with one more step outdoors.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Weird animal rescue today on my run. I've mentioned before I have to rescue (move out of the road) lots of snails and turtles. We slow-pokes have to look out for each other!

Today, I rescued this guy:



It's an Eastern Newt. He was about an inch and a half long. It was so 'artificially' colored, at first I thought it was a toy dinosaur. I'm glad to report the rescue went well, with no one losing their tail (not really sure if newts do this) or getting warts.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Weird animal rescue today on my run. I've mentioned before I have to rescue (move out of the road) lots of snails and turtles. We slow-pokes have to look out for each other!
> 
> Today, I rescued this guy:
> 
> View attachment 281200
> 
> It's an Eastern Newt. He was about an inch and a half long. It was so 'artificially' colored, at first I thought it was a toy dinosaur. I'm glad to report the rescue went well, with no one losing their tail (not really sure if newts do this) or getting warts.


This makes John Cleese happy.


----------



## IamTrike

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Weird animal rescue today on my run. I've mentioned before I have to rescue (move out of the road) lots of snails and turtles. We slow-pokes have to look out for each other!
> 
> Today, I rescued this guy:
> 
> View attachment 281200
> 
> It's an Eastern Newt. He was about an inch and a half long. It was so 'artificially' colored, at first I thought it was a toy dinosaur. I'm glad to report the rescue went well, with no one losing their tail (not really sure if newts do this) or getting warts.



I shoo'd a baby fake copperhead off the trail during my run yesterday.

Hey LSU can you add a race for me.  
I am doing the NY Marathon on 11/5 (Goal time is sub 4 hours.)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

IamTrike said:


> I shoo'd a baby fake copperhead off the trail during my run yesterday.



Kudos for saving snakes! In my part of the country (not my philosophy), the only good snake is a dead snake.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Maybe it was all the years in Cross Country (and a particular coach), but I used to approach the need to walk in a run to be akin to complete and utter failure as a runner.  It was never about the judgement of others but certainly not ok for me...  Then a friend who is a very accomplished ultra runner took me on a run and shared his wisdom when I tried to run up a ridiculous hill.  In my head I thought "I am sure I am impressing him", well until he said something to the fact of "don't be stupid, slow now is faster later".  Anyway, I love a good intersection for a quick break and frankly I will make up my own intersections if I want.  It is all for fun right, just don't tell my CC coach!  

ATTQOTD:  Two years ago my daughter and I ran a really fun Christmas themed race.  The first 500 runners registered got a blinking snow cap and then wore them to the race.  Then just about everyone was dressed like an elf, snowperson, Santa, etc.  One of the aid stations handed out candy canes.  It was a blast!


----------



## McNs

ZellyB said:


> No doubt.  I might even occasional adjust my pace on a long run as I approach a light to try and get a little "unscheduled" break.


I have totally been known to do this!!!!!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Baloo in MI said:


> Then a friend who is a very accomplished ultra runner took me on a run and shared his wisdom when I tried to run up a ridiculous hill. In my head I thought "I am sure I am impressing him", well until he said something to the fact of "don't be stupid, slow now is faster later".


The guy that "taught" me how to run trails had a similar philosophy...he would always say that real trail runners aren't afraid to walk the hills, a fact my wife reminds me of every time we run trails together


----------



## LSUlakes

It's finally Friday of one of the most anticipated weekends of the year for me. Now its time for our *Fun Friday QOTD*: For todays question I want to know if you buy specific themed shirts for your trips to a Disney destination? If so and you are able to, post a pic of the shirt you have worn on plan on wearing to the parks.

ATTQOTD: I have worn a Star Wars shirt from a local restraunt that has a great selection of beers. They also serve beer in 16oz glass or a "imperial pint". So the shirt is a storm trooper holding up a imperial pint of beer with Yoda passed out in the background. This year i have picked out a few for our trip in April, but this may be my favorite one.

 

So more about the weekend! Tonight is burger and fries night while watching Disney YouTube videos outside with DD. Tomorrow is the big game for the Tigers in which we are 21 point dogs, but there is always hope! Family coming over, more outdoor cooking, and a few cold IPA's. Sunday is my birthday and we are having DD's birthday party where her and her friends will get to do Princess dress up with Queen Elsa. All of this followed up with DD's birthday on Monday, which Daddy, DD, and DS will have a early morning breakfast date at the donut place. Lots of things to look forward to. Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Jules76126

We were these on the last trip as it was a Disney bachelorette. We also had headbands that said bridesmaids and a pair of bride mickey ears. We certainly got a lot of attention and pixie dust on that trip.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD*: For todays question I want to know if you buy specific themed shirts for your trips to a Disney destination? If so and you are able to, post a pic of the shirt you have worn on plan on wearing to the parks.


Nothing special really, but I'll usually wear Disney-themed shirts.  This is my latest Star Wars one, which I got at Target (they usually have a nice selection);





I also wear a lot of Hawaiian print shirts since we spend so much time at the Poly.  Added this to the collection when we were down a few weeks ago...I even saved myself a chunk of change since I fit nicely into a Boys XL 







LSUlakes said:


> So more about the weekend! Tonight is burger and fries night while watching Disney YouTube videos outside with DD. Tomorrow is the big game for the Tigers in which we are 21 point dogs, but there is always hope! Family coming over, more outdoor cooking, and a few cold IPA's. Sunday is my birthday and we are having DD's birthday party where her and her friends will get to do Princess dress up with Queen Elsa. All of this followed up with DD's birthday on Monday, which Daddy, DD, and DS will have a early morning breakfast date at the donut place. Lots of things to look forward to. Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


Wow, sounds like it's going to be a great weekend!  Happy Birthday Jerry!


----------



## ZellyB

I really don't wear anything special to the parks other than the race shirts after the races, but we do usually get special shirts made for the races we run.




Untitled by


----------



## KingLlama

I used to wear a t-shirt that said "I GOT YOUR EXTRA MAGIC RIGHT HERE", but was politely asked to never return to the parks in that shirt again.


----------



## camaker

ATTFFQOTD:  I don't really do much theme-wise when I go to Disney, I just go for what is comfortable.  I try to keep it Disney-related where possible.  My current favorite is this Boba Fett sublimated shirt, which is so light and comfortable it's the next best thing to wicking.  Plus, it's given me lots of enjoyment, like when the teenage cashier at Target complimented me on my "Mandarin armor" shirt.  Who knew Boba Fett was secretly Chinese!?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *Fun Friday QOTD*: For todays question I want to know if you buy specific themed shirts for your trips to a Disney destination? If so and you are able to, post a pic of the shirt you have worn on plan on wearing to the parks.


I don't buy specific shirts for a single trip. I do have a large array of Disney clothes though. Only custom Disney shirt I have is my Dopey shirt I made last year.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday of one of the most anticipated weekends of the year for me. Now its time for our *Fun Friday QOTD*: For todays question I want to know if you buy specific themed shirts for your trips to a Disney destination? If so and you are able to, post a pic of the shirt you have worn on plan on wearing to the parks.


Ahh! I am going to love reading the responses of this question. #shopping

I had a shirt made for the PHM from a shop on Etsy- I love minnie, animal print and glitter, so it was perfect. It also has my name on the back in “Disney font” red glitter.

I just ordered a "Best Day Ever" tee from HappilyEverTees a few weeks ago and have my eye on the "Coffee with the Fab 5" as the next tee to add to my collection!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I only go to Disney for Marathon Weekend, so it's just race shirts for me. I'll generally wear last years shirts until I've earned this years.


----------



## roxymama

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Not in the slightest.  I also think it is funny when I'm driving and I see runners jogging in place at a red light.  Just enjoy the break.



I like to use the lights as a chance to put my hands on my hips and scowl.  

Attqotd:  I once made custom shirts saying my kiddo was 2!   (But with that exclamation point). Everyone kept asking who was 21.  I think I was more offended they didn't think I was 21.


----------



## Chaitali

Mostly race shirts and random Star Wars shirts that I've acquired along the way.  And some light Disney bounding.  We've done Lilo and Stitch in the past and are thinking about doing a Nick Wild and Jody Hops Disney bound in January.


----------



## baxter24

@run.minnie.miles - I have that “best day ever” shirt too and love it!

I wore it while I was on my trip last month but can’t seem to find a photo where you can clearly see the design.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD: Variations of this theme:


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: One of my favorite Disney shirts says "I like my food Mickey shaped," and has a Mickey bar at the bottom. DH got it for me a bday or two ago. He knows me well.

Happy birthday weekend @LSUlakes! 

Little behind this week, but October mileage total was 92.5 (yes, I'm counting that 0.5), which is a new record!


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I bought a Minnie Mouse short once, but mostly I just either disneybound or wear my normal clothing


----------



## camaker

BuckeyeBama said:


> ATTQOTD: Variations of this theme:



That's a whole lot of Bama and not much Buckeye.  Methinks you are having an identity crisis.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

camaker said:


> That's a whole lot of Bama and not much Buckeye.  Methinks you are having an identity crisis.


I am first, second and third a Bama man. The game in 2014 was a nightmare for me.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I debated getting cute shirts I saw on Etsy for our trip earlier this year, but we ended up deciding to save the money. We did, however, but new shirts for us and for our DD while we were at the parks, so that was fun. She's already outgrown hers, though : (

Happy birthday to you and your DD, @LSUlakes!


----------



## LSUlakes

BuckeyeBama said:


> ATTQOTD: Variations of this theme:



Booo this man. j/k Yall own LSU over the last 6 years..... But that could change tomorrow!!!!!!! GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

Disney and Garmin have teamed up for something that I thought it really cool. It says its for children, so maybe a adult version is in the making. See link for details... LINK Vivofot jr 2 Disney Minnie Mouse


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I don't have a picture of it, but I always used to wear a shirt to the parks which said: "*Who are all these kids and why are they calling me Dad?!?*"  Many people seemed to get a chuckle out of it.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: I was shocked when my husband busted out matching shirts for our date night in the park last month.  We do finish each other's sandwiches- and the kids because Disney food is pretty pricey!  We had never done park shirts before, so I in no way saw it coming!  I did make coordinating Cars themed shirts for the family for MNSSHP last month (Lightning & Sally for the kids, Flo, Mater, Guido & Luigi for adults), but failed to get a photo of us all together.  Fail.  I suggested we needed to go again so I could get the photo but only the 4yos were game.


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: I used to have a shirt that said, "I'm with Goofy", with a picture of Mickey Mouse pointing to the person next to you. It was one of those shirts with the print kind of washed out when it was new, to make it look old or "vintage" I guess, so now it's barely legible.
Also, I've gone with extended family to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party twice and each time we made our own matching iron-on shirts breaking every copyright rule I'm sure. I do miss that "I'm with Goofy" shirt and could probably print my own iron-on to make a new one.
I also stenciled a cool picture of Eve that I made myself on a plain white t-shirt, that only gets worn in the parks too.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I’m boring, just old race shirts, never the new ones until the race is over.  That is totally bad karma!  Have a good weekend all!


----------



## jmasgat

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday of one of the most anticipated weekends of the year



Honestly, I'm so tired right now (just drove 750 miles "home to MA" to visit my Mom) that my first thought was: he must be talking about making FP reservations for Marathon weekend. I have an alarm set for tomorrow. 

As for your question.....I am boring and don't do special shirts.  I never have been one for logos or graphics of any kind.  That said, I have decided--for luck or whatever--to wear my VERY lightly used and cherished Boston Marathon shirt during the Marathon in January. Said shirt will be too stinky to wear afterwards!

   a little early.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> It's finally Friday of one of the most anticipated weekends of the year for me. Now its time for our *Fun Friday QOTD*: For todays question I want to know if you buy specific themed shirts for your trips to a Disney destination? If so and you are able to, post a pic of the shirt you have worn on plan on wearing to the parks.



Here's one we had made for Goofy several years ago. The front says

39.3 miles
+ endurance
x heart 
goofy 

and the back has our Twitter handles because that's how our group had met.


----------



## Wendy98

First time ever doing matching shirts.  It really wasn't ever my thing, but dd and I loved it!  Off to look at more shirts for the next trip in 2 weeks...


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> So more about the weekend! Tonight is burger and fries night while watching Disney YouTube videos outside with DD. Tomorrow is the big game for the Tigers in which we are 21 point dogs, but there is always hope! Family coming over, more outdoor cooking, and a few cold IPA's. Sunday is my birthday and we are having DD's birthday party where her and her friends will get to do Princess dress up with Queen Elsa. All of this followed up with DD's birthday on Monday, which Daddy, DD, and DS will have a early morning breakfast date at the donut place. Lots of things to look forward to. Hope everyone has a great weekend!!



Happy Birthday, @LSUlakes! So glad to be running in tribute to your birthday tomorrow.


----------



## Wendy98

Hunger Run 5K quick recap:

Originally, I was told the kid I would be pacing wanted sub 30.  I found out this week he was going for 25-26 minutes.  When I met him today, he said he wanted around 25 minutes.  I was scared he was going to keep lowering the time!  He trained with a program through Children's Hospital.  The kids have various levels of delays.  My kid and his friend both ran middle school cross country this past year.  I asked them about their times and when they told me, I knew he had a faster race than 25 minutes in him.  We went out around a 7:30 pace.  Both kids were doing fine.  First mile was 7:22.  We picked up the pace during the second mile.  They could both easily talk to me so I felt they weren't in pain yet.  My kid started to lag just a bit right before the 2 mile mark.  I told his friend to go on and finish strong.  We did the 2nd mile around 7:14.  By this time, we caught up with my son who was excited to race a 5k coming off of cc season.  There was some struggling the last mile and I kept encouraging them.  My son eventually said, "Mom can you shut up?"  So I did.  When they could see the finish line, they took off at a faster speed than I had in me.  My watch said 23:43 and boys finished about 10 seconds before me.  It was a great experience and really makes me want to get back to racing.  I looked at times and on a healthy day, could have probably won for women.  I saw the male winner at the start (we both run for Fleet Feet) and told my son that would be the winner and he was (at a 4:55 pace).

Amazing after race amenities, including a chocolate fountain!  Sadly, no beer.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Wow! Fantastic finish!!


----------



## KSellers88

Just stopping by to say that....I AM A MARATHONER!!!!! I don't have an official finish time yet...but my Garmin says 4:27:47 on a long course (26.34, thanks Savannah!). I am so excited and can't thank @DopeyBadger enough for all of his help and advice!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Congrats @KSellers88 that is an incredible accomplishment!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Love your recap @Wendy98! What a great cause to participate in!


----------



## FredtheDuck

KSellers88 said:


> Just stopping by to say that....I AM A MARATHONER!!!!! I don't have an official finish time yet...but my Garmin says 4:27:47 on a long course (26.34, thanks Savannah!). I am so excited and can't thank @DopeyBadger enough for all of his help and advice!



Hooray!!! Huge congrats!


----------



## FFigawi

KSellers88 said:


> Just stopping by to say that....I AM A MARATHONER!!!!! I don't have an official finish time yet...but my Garmin says 4:27:47 on a long course (26.34, thanks Savannah!). I am so excited and can't thank @DopeyBadger enough for all of his help and advice!



Congrats! Don't stress over the course length. I'm sure it's not long. A GPS is never 100% accurate, and unless you run each and every tangent perfectly, it's impossible to run exactly 26.2 miles in a marathon.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I was going to post some boring details of my training run. In light of @LSUlakes birthday, @Wendy98's good works, and @KSellers88's first marathon, I'll just say "Have a great birthday and great Job Ladies!'


----------



## JulieODC

KSellers88 said:


> Just stopping by to say that....I AM A MARATHONER!!!!! I don't have an official finish time yet...but my Garmin says 4:27:47 on a long course (26.34, thanks Savannah!). I am so excited and can't thank @DopeyBadger enough for all of his help and advice!



Congrats!!! Amazing accomplishment- hope
You are relaxing and celebrating now!


----------



## SarahDisney

KSellers88 said:


> Just stopping by to say that....I AM A MARATHONER!!!!! I don't have an official finish time yet...but my Garmin says 4:27:47 on a long course (26.34, thanks Savannah!). I am so excited and can't thank @DopeyBadger enough for all of his help and advice!



YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## roxymama

@KSellers88 That's an awesome finish time.  Super congrats and kudos!!!

@Wendy98 congrats on your race too!!


----------



## McNs

@KSellers88 welcome to the club. I still remember my first full, so much harder than I expected, but what a feeling crossing the line.


----------



## SarahDisney

Anyone else watch the NYC Marathon? I may or may not have cried when Shalane Flanagan crossed the finish line. In my defense ... I wasn't the only one crying. She was crying too.

I wanted Meb to win the men's, but I knew he probably wouldn't. Not at all a bad performance for his final marathon, though.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Anyone else watch the NYC Marathon? I may or may not have cried when Shalane Flanagan crossed the finish line. In my defense ... I wasn't the only one crying. She was crying too.
> 
> I wanted Meb to win the men's, but I knew he probably wouldn't. Not at all a bad performance for his final marathon, though.


Meb is the best.


----------



## croach

SarahDisney said:


> Anyone else watch the NYC Marathon? I may or may not have cried when Shalane Flanagan crossed the finish line. In my defense ... I wasn't the only one crying. She was crying too.
> 
> I wanted Meb to win the men's, but I knew he probably wouldn't. Not at all a bad performance for his final marathon, though.



She dropped that f bomb too. Awesome!


----------



## FFigawi

She ran the race of her life. Now she can retire happy.


----------



## michigandergirl

Dopey training in full effect. Long run this morning with a temperature of 50 and dense fog and drizzle. I’ll take it for November! Back in time to watch Shalane win New York. 

Congrats to everyone that raced this weekend!!


----------



## JulieODC

michigandergirl said:


> View attachment 281706
> 
> Dopey training in full effect. Long run this morning with a temperature of 50 and dense fog and drizzle. I’ll take it for November! Back in time to watch Shalane win New York.
> 
> Congrats to everyone that raced this weekend!!



Beautiful!!


----------



## dis_or_dat

I can't believe she broke her back in February and then 7 months later wins the NYC marathon. Amazing!

https://www.runnersworld.com/boston-marathon/flanagan-on-her-injury-never-take-a-ferrari-off-road


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOD from Friday:  I plan out my shirts depending on when I'm going.  For Star Wars race weekends, I always pack a bunch of Star Wars shirts.  In April I spent a day at Universal to experience The Wizarding World of Harry Potter and rocked this shirt to show off my Star Wars fandom.


----------



## BikeFan

KSellers88 said:


> Just stopping by to say that....I AM A MARATHONER!!!!! I don't have an official finish time yet...but my Garmin says 4:27:47 on a long course (26.34, thanks Savannah!). I am so excited and can't thank @DopeyBadger enough for all of his help and advice!





Great job!  Welcome to the addiction!  One is never enough!  

You know you're a running nerd when . . .  



SarahDisney said:


> Anyone else watch the NYC Marathon? I may or may not have cried when Shalane Flanagan crossed the finish line. In my defense ... I wasn't the only one crying. She was crying too.
> 
> I wanted Meb to win the men's, but I knew he probably wouldn't. Not at all a bad performance for his final marathon, though.



I watched too - amazing race by Shalane!  I enjoyed Meb's run also, even if he didn't get a top placing.  I respect a runner who always gives it his/her all out on the course like Meb, and all the other things he does for the sport.


----------



## Wendy98

SarahDisney said:


> Anyone else watch the NYC Marathon? I may or may not have cried when Shalane Flanagan crossed the finish line. In my defense ... I wasn't the only one crying. She was crying too.
> 
> I wanted Meb to win the men's, but I knew he probably wouldn't. Not at all a bad performance for his final marathon, though.



I got absolutely nothing done this morning because I was watching NYC marathon.  I cried also when Shalane won and not ashamed to say it.  My back fracture isn't in the same bone as hers was, but she gives me so much hope.  I constantly wonder if my best racing days are behind me because of this injury.  It is inspiring to see how she recovered, worked hard, and came out on top today.

I am now considering NYC next year for a fall race.  I didn't love it when I did it 2 years ago, but feel like I have more to do there.  I am also mad at Chicago for not mailing me my shirt unless I send a prepaid label--wouldn't my race entry cover sticking a shirt in an envelope???


----------



## jmasgat

I just watched the NYC marathon replay (I was out watching my daughter run NE XC this morning during the race).  I knew the result, but still teared up when she won!


----------



## apdebord

Congrats to everyone who raced this weekend! We had a blast at Wine and Dine. Took the 10k easy and PR’d the half by 13:08!! Now time to party!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Happy Birthday @LSUlakes !! Hope you are having an awesome day/weekend!


----------



## keahgirl8

SarahDisney said:


> Anyone else watch the NYC Marathon? I may or may not have cried when Shalane Flanagan crossed the finish line. In my defense ... I wasn't the only one crying. She was crying too.
> 
> I wanted Meb to win the men's, but I knew he probably wouldn't. Not at all a bad performance for his final marathon, though.



I was actually running this morning when it was on, so I recorded it.  Can't wait to watch!  I am so freaking excited about Shalane winning!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jmasgat said:


> I just watched the NYC marathon replay (I was out watching my daughter run NE XC this morning during the race). I knew the result, but still teared up when she won!



I just happened to catch the replay last mile at the Y. I felt very manly, being the wimpy runner-guy with tears in my eyes, surrounded by 280 pounders! I'm surprised someone didn't kick sand in my face.


----------



## SarahDisney

Wendy98 said:


> I am now considering NYC next year for a fall race. I didn't love it when I did it 2 years ago, but feel like I have more to do there. I am also mad at Chicago for not mailing me my shirt unless I send a prepaid label--wouldn't my race entry cover sticking a shirt in an envelope???



If you wait until 2019, you might have some company on the course (and by company I mean the kind that will finish 3-4 hours behind you).
(Okay, probably not, there's no way I can even begin to make race plans 2 years in advance)


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Way to go @KSellers88 thats awesome!

@Wendy98 I'm sorry but I had to laugh at your group picture...I thought "hey she was only running with 3 kids, not 4".  Then realized you were kid #4   I blame the small screen on my phone...


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite themed race that is not a Disney race?



The 6.66 mile Devil's Chase in Salem that happens the Saturday before Halloween. People go all out on the costumes.


----------



## JClimacus

KSellers88 said:


> Just stopping by to say that....I AM A MARATHONER!!!!! I don't have an official finish time yet...but my Garmin says 4:27:47 on a long course (26.34, thanks Savannah!). I am so excited and can't thank @DopeyBadger enough for all of his help and advice!



Congratulations! Enjoy the post-race celebrations. Hope we get a more detailed report sometime.


----------



## ZellyB

Finished the Bass Pro Marathon today in 5:20:38.  Didn't manage my sub-5 that I'd been hoping for, but 80 degree temps at the end sabotaged me.  But, regardless, it was an amazing (if at times brutal) race.

I've got a LENGTHY write-up with numerous pictures in my journal for those who want to read about it.  It starts here

https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...urnal-continued.3480514/page-74#post-58431256


----------



## camaker

*Race Report - Battleship Half Marathon*

Run in Wilmington, NC, the Battleship Half Marathon runs from the battleship BB 55 North Carolina memorial through the historic downtown waterfront. The course is highlighted by the stretch along the Cape Fear riverfront and three bridges which provide beautiful views of the River and surrounding areas. 

Weather was a mixed bag for November in NC. Temps weren't too bad, starting in the mid60s with a stiff breeze and a persistent overcast that provided a very light mist on occasion. The downside was 95% humidity. Decent racing conditions, but not PR conditions, which was just as well as the race was to be run as a long training run. 

Race start was crowded with the 10k and half marathon starting together down the two lane road accessing the memorial. The first two bridges fell in the opening 3 miles and were not bad except for the metal gratings making up their apexes. It was not pleasant to run on. Course support was good through the riverfront section that followed but dropped off to negligible thereafter. 

Pacing became a bit of a challenge mentally as I have a streak of 5 consecutive halfs under 2:00 and my long run pace would have put me a couple of minutes over that. What harm is a couple of minutes faster really going to do, right?  So after taking the first half relatively easy, I decided to see if I could up the pace in the 2nd half and negative split. 

Things felt really good pushing the pace a bit harder and I hit the final, highest and longest bridge at mile 12 with plenty in the tank for a strong finish. Then it got odd, I turned down the access road that had been jammed wall to wall with ~1,400 runners less than two hours before and found it 3/4 flooded with several inches of water!  As I made it down the home stretch back to the finish line, the parking lot was largely flooded as well!  Apparently the full moon caused a spring tide that peaked after the race started and flooded a lot of the low lying areas. 

I crossed the finish line to receive my medal from a Marine in dress uniform. A nice touch to end the race. Final time was 1:56:44 with splits of 1:00:14 and 56:30. I'm not sure how to classify it, though, as I'm pretty sure the course was short. I was hitting the mile markers 0.10-0.15 miles early compared to my Garmin and I finished at 12.95 miles. That was with significant weaving during the congested start, too. Even full length I would've easily been sub-2:00, but a short course leaves me a bit put off. In summary, it was a fun race to do once, but I'm not sure I'd do it again, or at the very least it won't be a regular stop.


----------



## Wendy98

camaker said:


> *Race Report - Battleship Half Marathon*
> 
> Run in Wilmington, NC, the Battleship Half Marathon runs from the battleship BB 55 North Carolina memorial through the historic downtown waterfront. The course is highlighted by the stretch along the Cape Fear riverfront and three bridges which provide beautiful views of the River and surrounding areas.
> 
> Weather was a mixed bag for November in NC. Temps weren't too bad, starting in the mid60s with a stiff breeze and a persistent overcast that provided a very light mist on occasion. The downside was 95% humidity. Decent racing conditions, but not PR conditions, which was just as well as the race was to be run as a long training run.
> 
> Race start was crowded with the 10k and half marathon starting together down the two lane road accessing the memorial. The first two bridges fell in the opening 3 miles and were not bad except for the metal gratings making up their apexes. It was not pleasant to run on. Course support was good through the riverfront section that followed but dropped off to negligible thereafter.
> 
> Pacing became a bit of a challenge mentally as I have a streak of 5 consecutive halfs under 2:00 and my long run pace would have put me a couple of minutes over that. What harm is a couple of minutes faster really going to do, right?  So after taking the first half relatively easy, I decided to see if I could up the pace in the 2nd half and negative split.
> 
> Things felt really good pushing the pace a bit harder and I hit the final, highest and longest bridge at mile 12 with plenty in the tank for a strong finish. Then it got odd, I turned down the access road that had been jammed wall to wall with ~1,400 runners less than two hours before and found it 3/4 flooded with several inches of water!  As I made it down the home stretch back to the finish line, the parking lot was largely flooded as well!  Apparently the full moon caused a spring tide that peaked after the race started and flooded a lot of the low lying areas.
> 
> I crossed the finish line to receive my medal from a Marine in dress uniform. A nice touch to end the race. Final time was 1:56:44 with splits of 1:00:14 and 56:30. I'm not sure how to classify it, though, as I'm pretty sure the course was short. I was hitting the mile markers 0.10-0.15 miles early compared to my Garmin and I finished at 12.95 miles. That was with significant weaving during the congested start, too. Even full length I would've easily been sub-2:00, but a short course leaves me a bit put off. In summary, it was a fun race to do once, but I'm not sure I'd do it again, or at the very least it won't be a regular stop.
> 
> View attachment 281788



Could your device possibly lost the connection?  That has happened to me and I KNOW the course wasn't short.


----------



## camaker

Wendy98 said:


> Could your device possibly lost the connection?  That has happened to me and I KNOW the course wasn't short.



I can't say for sure, but there are no gaps in my map or any artifacts in the data that would indicate a connection loss. I had a friend run it as well using an Apple Watch. She noticed the mile markers seemed off and came in right around 13.0 miles after starting at the back with even more weaving required. I'm more inclined to believe the course was a little short given the independent agreement between the devices.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *With the time change over the weekend, how does the new hours affect your running?

ATTQOTD: It basically means that my only options during the week are running without sun light as its dark when I leave for work and dark by the time I get home.


----------



## cburnett11

Just reporting in that I completed marathon #5 on Saturday in Indianapolis.  I didn't really have a time goal, but finished in 3:58:48.   This was a bit of a late decision as I didn't register for this until after I had run the Chicago Marathon on October 8th.  The weather on Saturday was really good for running... it would've been nice to have these conditions 4 weeks ago in Chicago, but you have to take what you get on any given day.  Anyways, I was pleased to go under 4 hours.  I stayed around the 4 hour pacer much of the race, until I was able to leave him a bit late.  I wasn't sure what my legs would let me do in this race, so I started with the pacer and just figured I'd adjust accordingly.  In this case, I feel pretty confident I picked the appropriate pacer.  It was a struggle late, so I think I pushed myself about as much as I could.

The overall race was just okay.  The course was flat and fairly interesting, so that part was pretty good for me.  However, there were some areas that could be improved.  There were some places that I felt were way too tight.  For example, there were some places we were running on a 4 lane road, but they had car traffic in 2 of the lanes, and cones "keeping" us in 1 lane... allowing for bikers (medics maybe?) to be in the other lane.  At times I'd drift over into the bike lane because of runner traffic and/or really bad pot holes/running surface (Indy's problem, not necessarily the race director).  Also there were a couple times where they had water stops essentially sharing 1 lane with the runners... it got tight.  Maybe this is fairly typical at other races, but I've gotten spoiled with Chicago and Disney's race management and this wasn't up to their standards.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the time change over the weekend, how does the new hours affect your running?


Hello running in the darkness.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the time change over the weekend, how does the new hours affect your running?



ATTQOTD:  It won't affect my weekend running at all, since as the temps get cooler the acceptable window of running conditions gets wider, which allows me to fit runs into lighted hours.  For weekday running, I am limited to running in the evening, so it means that all of those runs will start and end in the dark.  I'm not a big fan of running in the dark, but in some ways this is a welcome change.  For the last month or two, I've been running in that transition period from full sun to full dark.  I always feel stupid heading out in full sunlight with my Tracer360 so I usually don't and end up running unlit at the tail end of my run.  Now I'll be able to comfortably use the vest for the full run which will make for safer runs, which is a positive.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the time change over the weekend, how does the new hours affect your running?


It doesn't affect my running really at all.


----------



## GreatLakes

I don't get to follow the thread as closely as I'd like but wanted to congratulation everyone that did a race this weekend anywhere but especially at Disney.  Here are some backlogged answers to QOTDs:



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What are your light hearted runner's confessions?



I duck into the woods quite a bit to answer nature's call while out on a run.  I make sure it is deep enough that no one sees.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When you have a clean slate for the following year of what you could do in your race calendar.... Would you rather pick a type of race goal (speed, distance, age placement, POT, etc) and then choose races that fit in. Or do you look for cool races and then pick your goal later for those individual races that you've chosen?



I'm all over the place and it varies by year.  Some years I decide on a race goal (BQ, first triathlon, race in a state I haven't raced yet) and look for something that fits.  Other years we have a destination in mind and then look for a race to plan around.  Other years it is a combination of the two.  This year for example we knew we were going to do a Denver/Cheyenne trip so I looked for a race weekend to plan around and found the Rocky Mountain National Park race.   I also wanted to try for a BQ this year so I found a fast flat race close to home and trained for that.  I failed miserably by the way and ran my slowest and first 4 hour plus full ever.

Next year so far the plan is to do the W&D and go down as a family so that is a specific race we want to do.  It will be my first Disney race in 7 years and her first every (including her first ever 10K unless she does a local one) so that is exciting.  We also want our little man to do the kids races.  He will be 19 months so the 100m dash I believe.

A second goal for 2018 is that I want to do my first sprint triathlon and my wife wants to do her first post baby sprint triathlon so we are training together for that.

Lastly, I have some trips that are still in the planning stage that aren't flat out vacations.  One is a bachelor party in Ireland and I want to try and find a race while I'm there, even just a 5k.  I will also have a few work conferences but they are not finalized yet.  If they end up where I think they will be (Vegas and Charlotte) and we can work a pre or post conference vacation into it I'll try to find something to run there. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite themed race that is not a Disney race?



Hmm.  My favorite race is the Flying Pig in Cincinnati but it is my favorite for reasons that aren't related to the theme.  I'm going to go with the Christmas Story Run in Cleveland.  I love the movie and Christmas so it ticks those boxes.  It also comes with a great shirt and medal and pretty cool course.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the time change over the weekend, how does the new hours affect your running?


 It won't.  I don't mind running in the dark and this time of year I'm just as likely to be running in the dark regardless of the hour difference.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I get up early and generally get out the door as soon as it is light enough to run. The last weeks have been tough with sunrise not till 7:45 or so. While I hate the early sunsets, the earlier sunrise is a big help to my running.


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes my unofficial (because it was not chip-timed) Disney 5k time was 30:14 this weekend.

If anyone is interested I posted a bunch of my pics and a small recap.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ndisney-beyond.3396392/page-189#post-58427823

ATTQOTD: I'll end up enjoying weekend runs infinitely more than weekday because I can run in the light outside.  Probably won't do a ton of running this week just because I've completed my last race of the year and need to regroup.  So I imagine my body clock will have time to adjust once I get the running itch again soon.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: I run at lunch, so DST doesn’t impact me much. 

Never fails though that those first few days of darkness setting in at 4-4:30pm are tough to swallow!


----------



## Chaitali

QOTD -My weekday runs are before work and I had been having to use the head lamp.  Today was the first weekday morning in a while I was able to run without the headlamp.  I'm sure it won't last too much longer but I'll enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## JClimacus

cburnett11 said:


> Just reporting in that I completed marathon #5 on Saturday in Indianapolis.  I didn't really have a time goal, but finished in 3:58:48.   This was a bit of a late decision as I didn't register for this until after I had run the Chicago Marathon on October 8th.



Wow! Another full less than a month after Chicago. Very impressive. I'm still recovering from my marathon on Oct. 1.


----------



## KSellers88

*Race Report - Rock n' Roll Savannah Marathon*
Ok, this is my first race report, so bear with me. Rock n' Roll Savannah starts out on Bay Street in Downtown Savannah, runs through some not so pretty areas for about 3 miles, winds through the beautiful historic district until mile 11 where you run on the Truman Parkway out to Savannah State University and back into the historic district for the finish line in Forsyth Park. The parts through the historic district were beautiful and nicely shaded, but whoever thought running along a four lane highway with no shade was a good idea is a crazy person. Course support was wonderful, especially on the campus of Savannah State, the cheerleaders and band were out putting on a great show of support.

Weather was warm and humid for November, but since we are in the South and I live and train here I knew it was not going to be pleasant. We started out in the low 60s and ended in the low 80s with an average humidity of 73%. The main issue was the sunny skies, without literally one cloud in sight. We had heat advisories from Rock n’ Roll week, so I hydrated A LOT in the days leading up to the race.

Race start was crowded with the marathon and half starting at the same time, and everyone stuck together until mile 11 when the course split. I started with the 4:15 pace group (a whopping 3 people) and stuck with them until mile 19 when I had to make a stop at a porta-potty due to all the hydrating I had done, LOL. This is when I broke the #1 rule @DopeyBadger gave me…”remain positive”. My legs felt good, but my mind thought there was no way I could keep my 9:30ish pace for 7 more miles. So I walked, more than I would like to admit from mile 19-25 when I told myself to stop having a pity party and get this thing done. Mile 26 my pace came back down to 10:17 and those last .2 I got myself together and ran my heart out at an 8:04 pace.

I saw my husband right before the finish line cheering with the other supporters and I broke into the biggest smile knowing I had done it! I didn’t even run 2 years ago and now I was crossing the finish line after running 26.2 miles.

My finish time was 4:27:48…my goal initially was 4:15, but I am proud to have finished sub 4:30. I learned a lot from this race and will know what to expect next time. I did finish in the top 25% for females and top 30% overall so I am happy with that! I would probably run the half again at this race because the first 11 miles and last 2 miles were wonderful, but the Parkway portions were not very enjoyable at all. The medal is beautiful though and so SPARKLY, which I am obsessed with! Thank you all for your support and huge shoutout to @DopeyBadger for his training plan and advice!

PS. I have tried to figure out how the heck to get my pictures in this actual post, but I am clearly technologically challenged so I think they are attachments. 
Edit: Apparently I did it, but they are teeny tiny. LOL.


----------



## rteetz

Interesting article about the decline in running popularity.

https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/11/05/sports/ny-marathon-running.html?referer=http://m.facebook.com


----------



## BuckeyeBama

The change in times helps me by allowing me to avoid dark runs in the morning. I had to run 9 of my 16 miles in the dark this past Saturday and would be looking at the same scenario this weekend if not for the time change.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> Interesting article about the decline in running popularity.
> 
> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/11/05/sports/ny-marathon-running.html?referer=http://m.facebook.com


The number of event finishers dropped, which speaks to their story, but I wonder if the number of individuals who finished at least one event has dropped. I have noticed that my running friends are still running just as much - they just are not racing as much. A lot of that is tied to the cost to race anymore, as is also mentioned in the article.

So I guess that my point is that I do not believe that running popularity is decreasing - just race popularity.


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> The number of event finishers dropped, which speaks to their story, but I wonder if the number of individuals who finished at least one event has dropped. I have noticed that my running friends are still running just as much - they just are not racing as much. A lot of that is tied to the cost to race anymore, as is also mentioned in the article.
> 
> So I guess that my point is that I do not believe that running popularity is decreasing - just race popularity.


I agree to an extent. I think running popularity has dropped a bit maybe not as much as they say but I think people are finding other ways to exercise. People do Orange Theory or other classes to get their fitness in instead of just running.


----------



## JClimacus

KSellers88 said:


> *Race Report - Rock n' Roll Savannah Marathon*
> Ok, this is my first race report, so bear with me. Rock n' Roll Savannah starts out on Bay Street in Downtown Savannah, runs through some not so pretty areas for about 3 miles, winds through the beautiful historic district until mile 11 where you run on the Truman Parkway out to Savannah State University and back into the historic district for the finish line in Forsyth Park. The parts through the historic district were beautiful and nicely shaded, but whoever thought running along a four lane highway with no shade was a good idea is a crazy person. Course support was wonderful, especially on the campus of Savannah State, the cheerleaders and band were out putting on a great show of support.



That's a great result given the weather conditions. Nice report!


----------



## cburnett11

JClimacus said:


> Wow! Another full less than a month after Chicago. Very impressive. I'm still recovering from my marathon on Oct. 1.



Thanks!  You PR'd in October, I did not.  I started recovering on the last half of Chicago... lol.


----------



## JulieODC

rteetz said:


> Interesting article about the decline in running popularity.
> 
> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/11/05/sports/ny-marathon-running.html?referer=http://m.facebook.com



This article was interesting. I often wonder how profitable charity races are - not so much the long standing established ones, but the many, many smaller ones that have started in the last several years.

I’ve never directed a race - but it seems like a lot of work, and with a relatively small number of runners is it really something worthwhile for most small groups to do every year?


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Haven't had time to do a write up yet (I'll get to it soon enough), but just a quick note to say that my marathon yesterday didn't go as planned.  Everything was going great...I was nailing my paces and was exactly where I wanted to be, cruising through the halfway point under 1:25 and feeling very strong, legs felt good, heart rate was right on track, everything was perfect.  I was through the tougher part of the course where we dealt with rolling hills and stiff 20+mph headwinds, and was just hitting the big descent to the waterfront when my right leg completely gave up on me at 15 miles.  It felt like I was shot from behind and I nearly fell over.  I couldn't even walk.  If it wasn't for the fact that I was on a highway at the time with nowhere to go I would have probably dropped out.  I stretched and massaged the huge knot in my hamstring as best as I could and eventually managed to get a walk going, then a jog, and finally a hobble-run for the last 11 miles.  I finished in quite a bit of pain and somehow still came away with a 3:05, nearly 10 minutes below my BQ time.  Frustrated and disappointed by what could have been but at the same time very proud of myself for gutting it out and finishing.


----------



## BikeFan

BuckeyeBama said:


> The number of event finishers dropped, which speaks to their story, but I wonder if the number of individuals who finished at least one event has dropped. I have noticed that my running friends are still running just as much - they just are not racing as much. A lot of that is tied to the cost to race anymore, as is also mentioned in the article.
> 
> So I guess that my point is that I do not believe that running popularity is decreasing - just race popularity.



I think you're spot on with that.  I know a few people who started running just to finish a half or full and then they quit, but the regulars are still out there getting in the miles year-round. 

Cost is definitely an issue with me, and why I don't race more than I do.  I love the race experience, but entry fees add up, especially if there's travel involved or the kids want to race too.  Living in the Washington DC suburbs, there has been a glut of fundraising races locally as well.  It seemed like every school, youth group, sports league, or community organization held a 5K to raise money.  To steal a quote from a local race director, the 5K became the new bake sale.  A lot of those didn't make money and have since folded.  We also got all the 'themed/novelty' races as well - color/foam/glow/zombie/ice cream/hot chocolate/rave runs, as well as the various obstacle and mud runs.  That trend seems to be cooling down quite a bit.  As the article stated, the BIG events like Chicago, MCM, NYC, and Boston will be fine, but the smaller marathons and other events may see some drops in numbers.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Congrats to all the race finishers this weekend. Sounds like you battled through to some impressive times!


----------



## roxymama

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Haven't had time to do a write up yet (I'll get to it soon enough), but just a quick note to say that my marathon yesterday didn't go as planned.  Everything was going great...I was nailing my paces and was exactly where I wanted to be, cruising through the halfway point under 1:25 and feeling very strong, legs felt good, heart rate was right on track, everything was perfect.  I was through the tougher part of the course where we dealt with rolling hills and stiff 20+mph headwinds, and was just hitting the big descent to the waterfront when my right leg completely gave up on me at 15 miles.  It felt like I was shot from behind and I nearly fell over.  I couldn't even walk.  If it wasn't for the fact that I was on a highway at the time with nowhere to go I would have probably dropped out.  I stretched and massaged the huge knot in my hamstring as best as I could and eventually managed to get a walk going, then a jog, and finally a hobble-run for the last 11 miles.  I finished in quite a bit of pain and somehow still came away with a 3:05, nearly 10 minutes below my BQ time.  Frustrated and disappointed by what could have been but at the same time very proud of myself for gutting it out and finishing.



Wow, you are a warrior for hobble-running for 11 miles.  I'm sorry you had to finish this race in pain and can only imagine the frustration.  I'm impressed with your time, but you always impress me. 
Heal Up!!!!


----------



## GollyGadget

The time change hasn't affected me quite yet but I know it will. I'm still leaving for work before the sunrise so that bit hasn't changed at all. My plan is to actually make it out of work to still have enough sunlight for my weekday runs. I've debated coming into work earlier so I could leave earlier, but that would just be a temporary solution as the days will continue to get shorter.

I went to a running store this weekend and while I was there I picked up a headlamp. Guess it's time to figure out how well that'll work for me.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Doesn't affect my running at all.  I still run at the same times, I just put on lights and reflective things now.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:  No significant impacts on my schedule, but for some reason I start running better this time of year.  Weather?  Maybe.  The real impact to going off DST is for my dog!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I usually run in the dark after work anyway (on treadmill), so not a lot of change. But what did change... I am SO hungry right now. I have a long time until lunch. Bleh.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  No change for me.  We already usually do our runs before dawn and that continues even with the time change.  



KSellers88 said:


> *Race Report - Rock n' Roll Savannah Marathon*
> Ok, this is my first race report, so bear with me. Rock n' Roll Savannah starts out on Bay Street in Downtown Savannah, runs through some not so pretty areas for about 3 miles, winds through the beautiful historic district until mile 11 where you run on the Truman Parkway out to Savannah State University and back into the historic district for the finish line in Forsyth Park. The parts through the historic district were beautiful and nicely shaded, but whoever thought running along a four lane highway with no shade was a good idea is a crazy person. Course support was wonderful, especially on the campus of Savannah State, the cheerleaders and band were out putting on a great show of support.
> 
> Weather was warm and humid for November, but since we are in the South and I live and train here I knew it was not going to be pleasant. We started out in the low 60s and ended in the low 80s with an average humidity of 73%. The main issue was the sunny skies, without literally one cloud in sight. We had heat advisories from Rock n’ Roll week, so I hydrated A LOT in the days leading up to the race.
> 
> Race start was crowded with the marathon and half starting at the same time, and everyone stuck together until mile 11 when the course split. I started with the 4:15 pace group (a whopping 3 people) and stuck with them until mile 19 when I had to make a stop at a porta-potty due to all the hydrating I had done, LOL. This is when I broke the #1 rule @DopeyBadger gave me…”remain positive”. My legs felt good, but my mind thought there was no way I could keep my 9:30ish pace for 7 more miles. So I walked, more than I would like to admit from mile 19-25 when I told myself to stop having a pity party and get this thing done. Mile 26 my pace came back down to 10:17 and those last .2 I got myself together and ran my heart out at an 8:04 pace.
> 
> I saw my husband right before the finish line cheering with the other supporters and I broke into the biggest smile knowing I had done it! I didn’t even run 2 years ago and now I was crossing the finish line after running 26.2 miles.
> 
> My finish time was 4:27:48…my goal initially was 4:15, but I am proud to have finished sub 4:30. I learned a lot from this race and will know what to expect next time. I did finish in the top 25% for females and top 30% overall so I am happy with that! I would probably run the half again at this race because the first 11 miles and last 2 miles were wonderful, but the Parkway portions were not very enjoyable at all. The medal is beautiful though and so SPARKLY, which I am obsessed with! Thank you all for your support and huge shoutout to @DopeyBadger for his training plan and advice!
> 
> PS. I have tried to figure out how the heck to get my pictures in this actual post, but I am clearly technologically challenged so I think they are attachments.
> Edit: Apparently I did it, but they are teeny tiny. LOL.
> 
> View attachment 281863 View attachment 281864



That's a fantastic time in tough conditions.  Our temps were about the same for our marathon yesterday as well and it KILLED me.  Great job!



CheapRunnerMike said:


> Haven't had time to do a write up yet (I'll get to it soon enough), but just a quick note to say that my marathon yesterday didn't go as planned.  Everything was going great...I was nailing my paces and was exactly where I wanted to be, cruising through the halfway point under 1:25 and feeling very strong, legs felt good, heart rate was right on track, everything was perfect.  I was through the tougher part of the course where we dealt with rolling hills and stiff 20+mph headwinds, and was just hitting the big descent to the waterfront when my right leg completely gave up on me at 15 miles.  It felt like I was shot from behind and I nearly fell over.  I couldn't even walk.  If it wasn't for the fact that I was on a highway at the time with nowhere to go I would have probably dropped out.  I stretched and massaged the huge knot in my hamstring as best as I could and eventually managed to get a walk going, then a jog, and finally a hobble-run for the last 11 miles.  I finished in quite a bit of pain and somehow still came away with a 3:05, nearly 10 minutes below my BQ time.  Frustrated and disappointed by what could have been but at the same time very proud of myself for gutting it out and finishing.



So sorry to hear that you had problems with your leg.  You should be proud of finishing and with a really great time - even though I know you are disappointed it wasn't all it could have been.  Was it just some kind of huge cramp or was there something more serious going on?


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I will try to switch my runs to lunch now instead of after work, but I do have a headlamp I can wear when that is not an option. 

Congrats to @CheapRunnerMike, @ZellyB, @camaker, @cburnett11, @roxymama and anyone else I missed on their races this weekend and happy belated birthday @LSUlakes, wish y'all could've pulled out a win this weekend!


----------



## DVCFan1994

Been a very busy few weeks, just got caught back up.  So many great race reports since I was last on this thread 2 weeks+ ago.  



JulieODC said:


> We spent part of our summer vacation in Biddeford this year - so the Me course is appealing.
> 
> The Big Lake Half is a top contender as well - since my parents house is 5 min away (how did I not know about this - and it has unlimited Harpoon beer for participants post race!) - just worried about the hills a little! http://biglakehalfmarathon.com/



LOL, my moms house is 5 minutes from the finish of the Big Lake half as well  My sister has done it the last two years and liked it.  I went to cheer her on at the finish this year, as she PR'd.  The finish party was small but had a good food selection and they seemed (at least at the point I was there) to be giving beer out to non finishers as well.  I have run a portion of the course a few times.  My mom lives on Alton Mountain, and I'll do short runs from there, but long runs, I drive down to the bay and go from there.   It is hilly, but in my opinion, its not that bad, though where I live (central MA) I am pretty used to running on hills. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the time change over the weekend, how does the new hours affect your running?
> 
> ATTQOTD: It basically means that my only options during the week are running without sun light as its dark when I leave for work and dark by the time I get home.



Most years it does not affect much for me, but this year, I am using it to my advantage.  I am having trouble schedule wise this fall with getting workouts in a few days a week, so this morning I used the ease of getting up early to get to the gym for an early run.  I hate the treadmill, but I won't run alone in the dark, so its my only option.  Tomorrow I'll get up early to get my cross training day in.  The rest of the week I don't have issues, so I don't need to get up, but I think I will just to help push the habit.  I've been successful at it in the past but its been a few years since my scheduled demanded it.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> I agree to an extent. I think running popularity has dropped a bit maybe not as much as they say but I think people are finding other ways to exercise. People do Orange Theory or other classes to get their fitness in instead of just running.


Instead of "just" running - but do they still run? I think that most do.


----------



## Miranda

I have noticed that the races around here, the finisher numbers are down compared to 2 years ago when I first started racing again.  Almost all of the races I do that are shorter are part of one of two race series that I do, so I don't think they'll disappear.  They're still popular, just not as popular as they were.


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> Instead of "just" running - but do they still run? I think that most do.


Most probably do but I still think there has been a slight decline in running outside of races.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the time change over the weekend, how does the new hours affect your running?



The time change does not impact my running very much. It's still dark when I head out and dark when I finish.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD : It shouldn’t affect my running too much. It just might be darker a lot longer if I start my run early in the morning. 

I ran the City of Oaks half marathon yesterday morning. The main goal was to treat it like a training run and run blind but I decided that if I was feeling good after 10k, I might try and crank out 2:10 or under. The race is extremely hilly. Don’t really recall more than one portion that felt flat. The whole race was pretty much you go up a hill, run down a hill, then repeat for 13.1 miles. I managed to maintain a 9:55 average pace through the 10k timing mat but quickly realized that’s the hills were only going to get tougher the second half so I decided to dial it back. Crossed the finish line with a time of 2:13 which I am ultimately pleased with.

The course support was very good. Ran with the 2:15 pacers for the last few miles and they did a good job of encouraging everyone and keeping it as lively as possible. My biggest complaint about this race is the fact that they let the marathon, half marathon, and 10k start at the same time and we all run the same course till about 3.5 miles. The first mile is always so crowded especially 0.5 miles in where the course takes us on a smaller two lane road. Didn’t feel like I had room to move until well over a mile in. They start the 5k at 7:20 so why can’t they just let the half and full start first then wait 10 minutes before starting the 10k when they are utilizing most of the same roads as the 5k. If I had to guess, it’s because they want to open some roads back as soon as possible but it’s just so frustrating.

My oldest ran the kids mile with my husband! They didn’t time it but my husband thinks he ran a 9:10 and that’s with two walk breaks. He is six years old and already runs faster than his mom!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

ZellyB said:


> So sorry to hear that you had problems with your leg. You should be proud of finishing and with a really great time - even though I know you are disappointed it wasn't all it could have been. Was it just some kind of huge cramp or was there something more serious going on?


Not a cramp, it's a hamstring strain.  I had a flare up with it a couple of weeks ago and had been treating it...thought it was fine but apparently not.


----------



## camaker

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Not a cramp, it's a hamstring strain.  I had a flare up with it a couple of weeks ago and had been treating it...thought it was fine but apparently not.



Be careful and take the time to get it healed properly.  Rushing back from little strains to running or playing Ultimate frisbee led to incomplete healing and scar tissue cross-threading in mine.  The end result was a tear with two months of no running and another 6 months of slow rehab to get it back to full strength.  Better slow and careful now than very sorry later!


----------



## GreatLakes

rteetz said:


> Interesting article about the decline in running popularity.
> 
> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/11/05/sports/ny-marathon-running.html?referer=http://m.facebook.com



I have read a few articles about the decrease and I don't necessarily think it is a bad thing.  I kind of hope these big for-profit conglomerates like Competitor do suffer and leave markets to allow local home-grown races to pick back up.  I remember reading articles by smaller local promoters that saw their races go away because of the RnR races coming in and the effect on triathlons because of the Ironman brand is even worse.

There has been an over-expansion of races and bloated registration fees that hopefully will both normalize.  As much as I like having 10 races to chose between most weekends it kind of dilutes the management of them and so many are treated as afterthoughts that cost $30.

The running boom was started by an increase in the number of races runners did.  Instead of just doing miles each week and doing one target race local races got rolled into the training.  While that was happening we saw an additional temporary wave of non-runners who jumped on the race bandwagon to get their bucket list checked off, maybe stuck around for a few additional races, and are now done with it.  Those two things worked together to create the boom but I think most of the former will stick around while the latter go and the number or races done will remain significantly higher than the pre-boom numbers.  In the end we may see a few less but overall better managed races, less profiteering and more local charity engagement, and still have a decent pick of races to do.

ETA: I don't think this was a bubble that popped as much as a market correction that should have been expected the entire time.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Probably won't impact me much at all - will be dark when I start and probably dark when I'm done. We did end up buying a treadmill (thanks for all the tips!), so I'll have that as a backup on days where the weather is less than appealing/I'm worried about visibility.

Loved all the recaps from this past weekend, so much inspiration (tough conditions, first marathons, injuries, great causes... the list goes on!) to draw from this week!


----------



## LSUlakes

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! It was a good weekend for us. The only little complaint I have is people who cancel at the last minute for DD's birthday party this Sunday. Instead of 10 kids we only had 5 show up and most of those cancelled Saturday night or Sunday morning for various reasons. It's a bit frustrating and although DD did not say anything during the party she did ask about her friends who were not there on the way home. Some of the reasons are legit, but some sounded like they just did not feel like leaving the house. Beside that it was a good time.


Congrats to all the racers this weekend! It's back to hot over here today... Around 88 currently


----------



## Wendy98

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Haven't had time to do a write up yet (I'll get to it soon enough), but just a quick note to say that my marathon yesterday didn't go as planned.  Everything was going great...I was nailing my paces and was exactly where I wanted to be, cruising through the halfway point under 1:25 and feeling very strong, legs felt good, heart rate was right on track, everything was perfect.  I was through the tougher part of the course where we dealt with rolling hills and stiff 20+mph headwinds, and was just hitting the big descent to the waterfront when my right leg completely gave up on me at 15 miles.  It felt like I was shot from behind and I nearly fell over.  I couldn't even walk.  If it wasn't for the fact that I was on a highway at the time with nowhere to go I would have probably dropped out.  I stretched and massaged the huge knot in my hamstring as best as I could and eventually managed to get a walk going, then a jog, and finally a hobble-run for the last 11 miles.  I finished in quite a bit of pain and somehow still came away with a 3:05, nearly 10 minutes below my BQ time.  Frustrated and disappointed by what could have been but at the same time very proud of myself for gutting it out and finishing.


Wow, that is a LONG time to run in that kind of pain.  You have my admiration for gutting it out.  Hope it is a temporary situation, those hamstring injuries can linger.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! It was a good weekend for us. The only little complaint I have is people who cancel at the last minute for DD's birthday party this Sunday. Instead of 10 kids we only had 5 show up and most of those cancelled Saturday night or Sunday morning for various reasons. It's a bit frustrating and although DD did not say anything during the party she did ask about her friends who were not there on the way home. Some of the reasons are legit, but some sounded like they just did not feel like leaving the house. Beside that it was a good time.
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the racers this weekend! It's back to hot over here today... Around 88 currently


Happy belated birthday.  Today is my oldest son’s birthday.

Yep, been there with the flaky parents canceling for a party or not even calling/texting and not showing up.  Kids parties are so much work and then the disappointment of the birthday kid.  People are so thoughtless.


----------



## Cyn

FredtheDuck said:


> ATTQOTD: Probably won't impact me much at all - will be dark when I start and probably dark when I'm done. We did end up buying a treadmill (thanks for all the tips!), so I'll have that as a backup on days where the weather is less than appealing/I'm worried about visibility.
> 
> Loved all the recaps from this past weekend, so much inspiration (tough conditions, first marathons, injuries, great causes... the list goes on!) to draw from this week!



I would love to hear about the treadmill. PM me with details-in the market and ready to buy.
Cyn


----------



## DVCFan1994

LSUlakes said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! It was a good weekend for us. The only little complaint I have is people who cancel at the last minute for DD's birthday party this Sunday. Instead of 10 kids we only had 5 show up and most of those cancelled Saturday night or Sunday morning for various reasons. It's a bit frustrating and although DD did not say anything during the party she did ask about her friends who were not there on the way home. Some of the reasons are legit, but some sounded like they just did not feel like leaving the house. Beside that it was a good time.
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the racers this weekend! It's back to hot over here today... Around 88 currently



Happy Birthday!  

Been there with the last minute no shows.  It really stinks!  I get things happen but it is still frustrating, especially when it’s a significant number of kids.


----------



## gjramsey

FFigawi said:


> The time change does not impact my running very much. It's still dark when I head out and dark when I finish.



This is me as well.  Might be getting light on the long Saturday morning runs....


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the time change over the weekend, how does the new hours affect your running?



Hopefully it means that I can go back to running before school instead of during lunch. I'll test that theory tomorrow.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  No change for me.  The treadmill at the gym works great for me and has the added benefit of being near weights as I've found that working on my core helps me have more success.  

My question:  I'm strongly considering adding the Dark Side 5K to the First Order Challenge in April.  Is there anything I should take into account as far as training goes if I add the 5K to the weekend.  It will be my very first 5K ever.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *For those who have or had experience with young children. How do you find time to balance all of lifes obligations and still find time to run / train? 

ATTQOTD: I am finding it extremely difficult to find time to get a run in. Part of it is perhaps being lazy, the other part is a feeling of guilt leaving DW with two children while I would go out for a run and things getting way behind schedule. At some point I have to sleep as well. I am finding that having a second child is making this much more difficult than I originally thought.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have or had experience with young children. How do you find time to balance all of lifes obligations and still find time to run / train?



I'm living this now with a 10 month old ,a very time-demanding job, and graduate school.  My wife and I just make sure there is time of the other to get out and hit the gym/pool/roads and then we trade off.  There is also childcare at the one rec we frequent so we can both get in a swim at the same time as long as the lap times and childcare times line up.  It takes a lot of teamwork and I often run after he is asleep.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have or had experience with young children. How do you find time to balance all of lifes obligations and still find time to run / train?
> .



ATTQOTD: I can relate to this question and I've only got one small child.  Currently I run A LOT at night after she goes to sleep.  There's plenty of times my husband tells me to go run at like 7 or 7:30pm and I just don't want to give up my couch snuggle and play time.  So I tuck her in at 8:30 or later and head for the gym.  Sometimes I'm posting my strava workouts past 10pm.  TBH I'd probably be on my butt watching tv or playing on my phone until 10 anyways if I didn't run and that's how I justify staying up late. 
I'm really really really in the hunt for an at home treadmill.  I want to switch to waking up early to get my weekday runs in prior to getting ready since my kiddo is finally sleeping much later in the morning.  I think it'll start working out better.
I try hard to schedule my weekend runs around family plans.  So family plans sometimes trump more ideal times to run.  I may have a morning that is beautiful weather and I wait until a very hot afternoon when she's napping, because I refuse to not take kiddo to soccer or go play at the park, etc. 
I don't know the perfect answer.  A supportive spouse is the most wonderful thing on earth, but I miss hanging out with my husband during our really busy training months when we overlap and have to take turns getting our workouts in. 
The one thing I've realized is that my kiddo just thinks being active and working out and running is something adults just do and races are something we just do (like going to the grocery store or doing laundry) and I'm proud of us for setting that example.  It's not easy.  I also find that running is my "alone time" and there are days between work and being a mom I have zero minutes of alone time outside of the short drive to work and home.  And we all deserve a little zen alone time. 

I've rambled...but I feel you on it being hard!  It was harder when she was smaller.  So I hope it gets easier as your smallest one gets older.  I hope I can eventually take mine out for easy runs with me someday so I can combine my "fun run time" with "bonding time."


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: We only have one child, but I end up getting up early to run, before anyone else is awake. Our kid is almost two though, so we're past the era of night feedings, etc. One thing you might consider that I appreciated when our DD was younger, though: invest in a jogging stroller and take one of the kids with you. That way you don't have to feel guilty leaving DW with two small kids - you've got one with you! I enjoyed the time I spent with our DD when she was smaller, talking about the dogs we saw on our run, or the birds, or whatever. I also enjoyed the quiet when my DH took her out on his runs. 

DH is less amenable to sacrificing sleep for running, and he's having the same challenge you are: just hard to find the time. He thinks the treadmill will help him - he doesn't mind running at night and can set DD up in her play area in our basement while he runs and I cook. Or he can run after she goes to bed and not worry as much about winter weather.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have or had experience with young children. How do you find time to balance all of lifes obligations and still find time to run / train?



I am very fortunate, as I took up running after both my daughters left home so I only have to balance what DW will tolerate as far as me not being there in the evenings.  It would have been extremely challenging to maintain a running schedule when both girls were at home.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I only have fur children for now.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: It is really hard sometimes. One thing I have found that helps me out is getting as much stuff for the kids ready the night before (clothes for the next day, lunches packed, milk already poured in cups in the fridge, etc) so I can get up and run in the morning and I’m not completely overwhelmed once I am done. Weekends can be easier in terms of flexibility with schedules sometimes but other times you know that you need to get your run in before you take your kid to that birthday party. 

@LSUlakes - it is hard jumping from one kid to a second. We jumped from one to three and I don’t remember getting a good nights sleep until they were six months old. But I was eventually able to get sleep and get back on a running schedule. One person asked me once if I felt selfish running while my husband was watching three young kids and I replied no because it’s the only time that’s I am guaranteed to not hear someone screaming “momma!!” and doing this would help ensure that I could run around with them for a long time!


----------



## roxymama

baxter24 said:


> and doing this would help ensure that I could run around with them for a long time!



I just want to say I love this line of thinking; it's helped me a bunch when I've had parent-guilt.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have or had experience with young children. How do you find time to balance all of lifes obligations and still find time to run / train?


I was a child not too long ago. I also have two younger sisters but I think even without having children yet my life is still pretty busy. I am a college student and in the fall I coach football (that ended a few weeks ago). I am living at home this year to save some money which helps tremendously with my running schedule. Last year it was hard being on campus and running. Each day for me is different. With football all of my runs were in the morning and on weekends. Now with football over I have some more flexibility. I will run in the mornings some days or after class on other days. One of the reasons I do run is I feel it helps me reduce some of my stress that can occur from school. It gives me some time to clear my head.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have or had experience with young children. How do you find time to balance all of lifes obligations and still find time to run / train?



ATTQOTD: Not well, but it gets easier and then harder and then easier to balance everything.  It took me awhile after my twins were born to come to grips that I am glad nothing will ever be as it was, and it was ok to mourn what has passed behind me, and to forge ahead to something totally different.  I dearly miss biking to work, getting my food from the local farmer's market, and cooking lovely meals.  These things are still important to me, but not a part of my every day life- there simply is not enough time.  Silly as it was, I sat down and made a list of everything I wanted to accomplish on a daily or weekly basis and estimate the actual time these things would take.  I also logged for 1 day how much time I had for non-kid or work activities.  The list was 2 orders of magnitude more than I could swing.  I would then each evening pick my top 10 for the next day and it was regularly a failure, so 3 was must do and 2 were hopefully do.  As I got into a groove with my top 3 and the new time for each task (not the same when you are interrupted by screaming or poop or in your case a larger child with needs), I could add in something new.  I learned I was ok taking shortcuts doing things in new ways, and that the loss of the old ways freed up a bit more time.  So I thought of other new ways to do what was on my list.  I requested my house to be cleaned for my birthday (mostly I wanted the milk from thrown sippy cups washed off the walls and windows and my family pitched in and hired someone to do it- IN A DAY why didn't I pay for that myself as opposed to being sad about it?!  My husband was aware of my list and I his, and we tried to help out with each other.  I wanted to exercise, he more needs to socialize, so we each got a bit but not as much as we wanted.  In reality, this is where running came in.  I needed exercise, fresh air, and to burn calories as quickly as possible and I realized I have a track at work to run on.  So I went out, and figured 10 minutes was more than nothing, and I needed to be at peace with that.   I wanted to be healthier than I was as it does increase the odds I will be able to chase my kids when they don't want to acknowledge I exist.  This was probably the line of thinking that made me ok with both my husband and I taking more solo time, but it was solo time but for the family and for our future.  We track our finances so we can care for ourselves and kids in the future, why would we not pay attention to mental and physical longevity as well?  I also became a little more zen and decided that I can only do what I can do, and it is enough for today but I can try something different tomorrow.  And it gets easier with time, because the kids are demanding in new ways, but sleeping all night long every night is amazing.  Without a reasonable list or plan, noting gets done (I realize this downfall in running, I have a very vague plan), and if I keep it to myself I am less likely to get it done.


----------



## IamTrike

baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD : It shouldn’t affect my running too much. It just might be darker a lot longer if I start my run early in the morning.
> 
> I ran the City of Oaks half marathon yesterday morning. The main goal was to treat it like a training run and run blind but I decided that if I was feeling good after 10k, I might try and crank out 2:10 or under. The race is extremely hilly. Don’t really recall more than one portion that felt flat. The whole race was pretty much you go up a hill, run down a hill, then repeat for 13.1 miles. I managed to maintain a 9:55 average pace through the 10k timing mat but quickly realized that’s the hills were only going to get tougher the second half so I decided to dial it back. Crossed the finish line with a time of 2:13 which I am ultimately pleased with.


Congrats.   That's a hilly course. 



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have or had experience with young children. How do you find time to balance all of lifes obligations and still find time to run / train?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am finding it extremely difficult to find time to get a run in. Part of it is perhaps being lazy, the other part is a feeling of guilt leaving DW with two children while I would go out for a run and things getting way behind schedule. At some point I have to sleep as well. I am finding that having a second child is making this much more difficult than I originally thought.


When I started running my kids were 6 and 10 and while I wasn't struggling with exhaustion I did struggle with spending time away from family.   I wound up adjusting my schedule to get up before everyone else.  I try and run at times where it doesn't or only minimally impacts family time.


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: it’s so hard! Two girls here - ages 2 and 6. Full-time working Mom, my husband travels for work during the week, and they are both in daycare and school all day. 

So, during the week, the only time i can run is during lunch (otherwise i would have to pay a babysitter). 

Haven’t gotten a gym membership because by the time work is done, there isn’t much time to do dinner before 6:45/7pm bedtime. Plus, Mom guilt about being apart all day and then using gym childcare.

On weekends i try to run before everyone wakes up. i know i need me time - but mom guilt persists.

i had a epiphany kind of moment listening to the Another Mother Runner podcast this summer though - they had someone on with a similar life situation and emphasized that there will be plenty of time in the future to go after bigger goals. But for now, doing the running I can with everything else on the place is a pretty good accomplishment.

And, let’s be honest - i do need some running in my life to survive as a parent.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: No kids here, so I don't have much to add in terms of experience. I think everyone's "busy" is different, just when you think you can't handle one more thing, life happens! And you change and adapt and make it work.

I did once read that running will always be here for us- no matter how long we've been away or how long we're out for an injury, it will always be there when we're ready to return, so I think that's helpful to remember! I don't ever want to leave running, but the amount of time I am able to dedicate to it will inevitably vary throughout the years... I'm hoping to devote a lot more time to running in the coming year! #goals


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have or had experience with young children. How do you find time to balance all of lifes obligations and still find time to run / train?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am finding it extremely difficult to find time to get a run in. Part of it is perhaps being lazy, the other part is a feeling of guilt leaving DW with two children while I would go out for a run and things getting way behind schedule. At some point I have to sleep as well. I am finding that having a second child is making this much more difficult than I originally thought.



This is still a struggle.  While my kids aren't babies or toddlers anymore, that stage has been replaced to running them everywhere for their activities.  When they were babies, my husband was very understanding about me getting my run or workout in (also, I was a much more casual runner back then, so not nearly as time consuming).  I would do long runs on Saturday afternoons.  I would have to time it perfectly:  nurse baby right before a nap, get run in, come home to nurse.  One day a week, my childless friend would come over after work so I could run for an hour or so--she did this for years!  When I was training for marathons, my mom (when she was living) would do one day afterwork.  Having a treadmill in the house helps also.  I wish I had belonged to a gym back then.  At my gym now, I see all these younger moms with little kids bring them to the gym daycare for a little while (we are allowed up to 2 hours) and workout.  I wish I had done that but was too cheap for a gym membership back then!

Like everything else, try to schedule that workout time if you can.  Maybe lower the expectations and instead of an hour, try for 30 minutes or maybe 20 minutes 2-3x over the day.  I also did a lot of body weight resistance on my bedroom floor when they were little--sometimes using baby as a weight!


----------



## Wendy98

Update on me:

I went to the spine doctor yesterday.  X-ray shows my fracture is nearly healed.  I don't even have to go back.  

What I can do:

--Start running 1-2 miles at a time (I didn't mention that I ran 8 miles on Sunday)
--Build slowly.  I am too familiar with too much, too soon.
--Continue to cross train.  No-brainer.
--Work on back and core strength.  I have been doing this regularly since injured.

What I shouldn't do:

--Pick up where I left off.  It is going to be a LONG time before I will see another 80 mile week.  Possibly never.
--Jump into a marathon.  He said I should be fine for Boston.  I brought up WDW in January and he thought that would be asking a lot from my body.  But he isn't a runner so his opinion is only that of a doctor.
--Fast paces.  I hate that I have to rebuild and get my speed back.  That is probably the hardest part for me, that I have lost my speed.

I forgot to mention that he recommended I get a bone scan and see an endocrinologist.  He seems to be "looking" for a reason for the fracture and for my previous stress fractures.  I got the bone scan, had lots of other testing done (including collecting all my urine for 24 hours--ewwww!), and saw the endocrinologist.  Ortho's office thought my bone scan looked like someone in stages before osteoporosis.  Endo said that it was perfectly fine.  Bone density was lower, but still in normal range.  After yesterday's appointment, I think I convinced spine doctor that it is simply overtraining.  He said I am just more susceptible because I am female, white, low body weight, and over age 40.  Yep, I know, still going to train hard (within reason).


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Full race report from this weekend's marathon is up in my journal...click here to check out what it's like to run almost half a marathon on one leg


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Wendy98 said:


> Update on me:
> 
> I went to the spine doctor yesterday.  X-ray shows my fracture is nearly healed.  I don't even have to go back.
> 
> What I can do:
> 
> --Start running 1-2 miles at a time (I didn't mention that I ran 8 miles on Sunday)
> --Build slowly.  I am too familiar with too much, too soon.
> --Continue to cross train.  No-brainer.
> --Work on back and core strength.  I have been doing this regularly since injured.
> 
> What I shouldn't do:
> 
> --Pick up where I left off.  It is going to be a LONG time before I will see another 80 mile week.  Possibly never.
> --Jump into a marathon.  He said I should be fine for Boston.  I brought up WDW in January and he thought that would be asking a lot from my body.  But he isn't a runner so his opinion is only that of a doctor.
> --Fast paces.  I hate that I have to rebuild and get my speed back.  That is probably the hardest part for me, that I have lost my speed.
> 
> I forgot to mention that he recommended I get a bone scan and see an endocrinologist.  He seems to be "looking" for a reason for the fracture and for my previous stress fractures.  I got the bone scan, had lots of other testing done (including collecting all my urine for 24 hours--ewwww!), and saw the endocrinologist.  Ortho's office thought my bone scan looked like someone in stages before osteoporosis.  Endo said that it was perfectly fine.  Bone density was lower, but still in normal range.  After yesterday's appointment, I think I convinced spine doctor that it is simply overtraining.  He said I am just more susceptible because I am female, white, low body weight, and over age 40.  Yep, I know, still going to train hard (within reason).



Great news.  Don't worry about the speed, it always comes back.  Just give it time.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: DH and I don’t have children, and *probably* never will. Major props out their to those of you who do and keep up with training and life in general. This summer/fall I’ve been training for a handful of half’s and DH is always in training for some ultra, and it did seem like our household chores became last priority. I can’t imagine having to be responsible for children as well!


----------



## Dis5150

Ugh I’m so far behind I may never catch up! Have been on vacation for the past 10 days in NC visiting our daughters, then yesterday left to drive home. About 2 hours away from our stop for the night (sisters house) our alternator went out! Just made it off the interstate and into a gas station to call a tow. They dropped us at a La Quenta in Cookeville, TN and took the truck to fix today. Currently waiting for them to call so we can get on the road! We are still 7.5 hours from home. So needless to say, @DopeyBadger, I did not get my run in yesterday or today (my suitcase with my running stuff is in the truck at the tow yard/garage).


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: I feel like I'm in the same boat as you.  There's been a lot of good advice, but for me I've decided not to to train for at least a year until my baby isn't so dependent on me. I exclusively breastfeed and am saving all my pumped milk for when I return to work.  I'm on maternity leave now, so try to run on the treadmill when the baby naps and my other one is in school, but it's very hit or miss. I've realized I'm not super woman and can't do everything myself, so I do accept help from family members if they offer.

I'm not sure what I'll do when I return to work.  My husband has time to run and shower during his lunch break, but mine ends up being about 20 min spent eating while charting on a computer. So I'll either try to wake up early to run or ask my husband to watch the baby while I do a quick run when I get home from work.

I would love to run 40+ miles a week and miss my long run days and hope that as the baby gets older I can start running more, but I'm trying to make peace if I can't.  Running is very important to me as a stress relief so I cherish every mile I get.


----------



## michigandergirl

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have or had experience with young children. How do you find time to balance all of lifes obligations and still find time to run / train?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I am finding it extremely difficult to find time to get a run in. Part of it is perhaps being lazy, the other part is a feeling of guilt leaving DW with two children while I would go out for a run and things getting way behind schedule. At some point I have to sleep as well. I am finding that having a second child is making this much more difficult than I originally thought.



I have three kids (ages 14, 12, 10) and DH & I both work full time. When the kids were little, I remember how tough it was to even _think_ about running/exercising, being so sleep deprived all the time, so @LSUlakes, kudos to you for even _thinking_ about running and trying to come up with a plan. Here are some things that worked for me:

*Jogging stroller - great for when the kids were very small.
*When the kids get bigger and can ride a bike, have them ride alongside you while you run, maybe to a park and back.
*Treadmill in the house - you can run when kids are napping or for older kids, you are in the house and available if they need something.
***Do the majority of your runs first thing in the morning before anyone is awake. This is key for me because my evenings are spent driving kids to football, swimming, baseball, karate, band, appointments, etc. This also means I am in bed very early, so I have to save my Netflix binge watching for the weekends.

It definitely takes teamwork and DH & I have always tried to balance the "Me Time". I get running time, he gets biking time. I go to a weekly yoga class, he goes to weekly bowling league.

It takes time, but you will find a schedule, and you will reinvent that schedule thousands of times, but you'll figure out the balancing act.


----------



## ZellyB

Well, when I really got into running, my kids were old enough to leave home asleep while we ran at the break of dawn.  My oldest was around 15 at the time and his sisters 11.  We run very early and were always back home before they even awoke.  Plus we live right next door to my parents. 

But, I did run shorter distances for a time when my kids were 7 and the twins 2 and my husband was deployed.  I got a treadmill that was in my basement and would run on it at around 9 PM after the kids were in bed.  It wasn't great, but it worked.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I only have one and she's 6 (going on 37). I teach and my husband often works opposite shifts than I do so I am constantly begging my mother to watch her so I can run. I don't have the time to run before work, I only have 20 minutes for lunch, and I hate running in the dark because I'm a complete klutz. So that leaves either early morning weekend runs (my favorite time to run) or early evenings right after work.  If my husband is home I just go and run. It's very hard because my daughter is in several after school activities that are only an hour and that doesn't seem to give me enough time to drop her off, run, and then pick her up. I also can't ask my mother to take her to her activities either.  I'm always struggling to find time to do what I need to do for me. I've made it a priority that I have to run at least 3 if not 4 days a week just to keep my sanity. Running is the only time I get to myself and I become a much happier person once I've gotten my run completed. It has been suggested to me that she ride her bike while I run which could work for some days, however, I really enjoy trail running and she couldn't ride those trails with me, and I also enjoy the solitude while I run. I get to live in my head for a little while. That probably makes me a selfish parent though. No easy answers with this question.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:   It is a challenge for sure.  And each stage of childhood/parenting seems to have different challenges.  I run and like to go the gym as well.  DH cycles outside weather permitting and on a trainer once the weather demands it.  Our kids are 9 and 11 now, and we've both been active since they were about 1.5 and 3.5.  I needed exercise for my mental health back then just as much as my physical health.  I look at my training plan each week and think about what may cause a problem scheduling wise and try to find ways to get everything in.  DH is not an early riser, he actually prefers exercise later in the day, so I do my weekend long runs as early as I can/is required and then he rides outside later.  For my marathon a few weeks ago the longest runs were a challenge, because they fell the same day as morning games for my son, so I had to either go really early or after the game.  Really in the end, I determined the only way for me to be sure I would be able to get all my training in was to do it early before anyone else was up.  During the week, I get up and go to the gym 2-3 days a week before anyone is up (usually 515) and then run while the kids are at school.  When they were younger, I purposely picked a gym (my local YMCA) that had a childcare with good hours (2 hours max/day) plus they let you run outside once your kids are not in diapers. They won't change diapers, so they'll come track you down if the kids need to be changed.

As others have said, taking time for ourselves is important not only for us, but for out kids to see.  So we make it a priority.  As @roxymama said, my kids just think exercise is something everyone does.  My husband and I both have family members with health issues that made it clear we want to do what we can to stay healthy and active as long as possible.  Additionally, I am a way happier mom and wife when I have had my chance to run.


----------



## ZellyB

I had to share this video.  I'm always inspired by those amazing athletes who run astonishing times in these races, but these individuals also are incredibly inspirational!!

https://www.nytimes.com/video/sport...t-but-not-least-at-the-new-york-marathon.html

You may have to click through a screen first to get to the site and view the video, but it's worth it.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have or had experience with young children. How do you find time to balance all of lifes obligations and still find time to run / train?



Sometimes being child-free has its advantages.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

When my children were very young, I ran very early in the morning - before they woke. My wife remained in the house in case they woke. When they got older, they were able to look after themselves when I ran.


----------



## McNs

I found it much more difficult when our second arrived (as you are now finding @LSUlakes!). When we just had one I would do my weekend long runs when she (and Mrs McN) we’re having their daytime sleep. When the second cane on board, the naps never coincided so that pretty much put an end to that window. I had a couple of years of not much running.

Fast forward 8 years and it is much easier, though still not without challenges. I had to cancel a run Saturday morning as miss 11 was winding up and I can’t enjoy my run when either of the kids are playing up.

My only suggestion for now is to be the one who gets up early with kids on the weekend, let your better half enjoy a sleep in, then head out when she gets up.


----------



## TheHamm

McNs said:


> My only suggestion for now is to be the one who gets up early with kids on the weekend, let your better half enjoy a sleep in, then head out when she gets up.


 
Winner here.  

Me to husband: Sure, take a week and go to Asia for work, leaving me at home to shovel snow with infants (who ended up with stomach flu)!  I just got 6 straight hours of sleep and a shower!
True story, and if he had asked me at 3pm I would have never green lit that.


----------



## maw

ATTQOTD:
I don't really have much to add other than what everyone has contributed. I mostly wanted to say hang in there- the older the kids get the easier it seems to be to manage things. Our gym is by the dance studio where my oldest seems to live, so I run at night before I pick her up during the week. DH and I were constantly juggling who ran when for a while. But, now my oldest can stay home in short amounts while I run around the neighborhood, which has made weekend long runs easier. It's been such a big and wonderful change . This parenting gig can be rough - hang in there.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: When they were younger, I would toss my two sons into a double jog stroller and go. When they were older, I'd take them to soccer practice and get my run in while they were at practice. Sometimes I'd run around the field 20 times. On the teams where I was the coach or the assistant, I'd play in the practice scrimmages and run like heck.


----------



## Miranda

FFigawi said:


> Sometimes being child-free has its advantages.


I keep telling myself that when I realize that no one will be around when I'm old to visit me in my old folks home.  At least I can do what I want now.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: * At some point we have heard the disclaimer to talk to your doctor before starting an exercise program. You may have heard this watching a commercial, while researching running, or from a friend. Who here has actually done as advised? When you hear stories of someone passing out after a race and dying, usually from a preexisting heart condition, do you think that a talk with ones doctor would have actually caught the heart defect? Why does it seem these types of things happen at races only? I would think it happens on training runs as well, but since it was not at a large event, it just doesnt get the press these incidents do. Or is it the pushing oneself a little more at the race that causes it at the race? I'm asking this based on a article I read recently about this past weekends F&W Half Marathon. I will add that I am not sure what the cause of death was for this individual, but I think it's more times than not a heart related issue.

ATTQOTD: I have not seen before starting running. My reason was flawed but my thought was I ran cross country and played sports all through high school. I figured I was good to go. Since I have not discussed this with a doctor, I am not sure what the process is and how much testing is done to look into something like this. I would like to believe that at a minimum some blood work and taking of some vitals is done, that would catch something like this. To the other half of the QOTD, I think it is likely this happens to people on normal training runs, but since it did not happen at a race, it remains a local story and the masses never really hear about it. It is interesting to think though, that maybe a individual is capable of handling a certain effort with no ill effects, but maybe its the extra effort or the last 3-6 miles that have not been reached on a training run that stresses the body to much. Either way, these type of events seem to happen more and more and each one is tragic.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I did not talk to my doctor before short distances, but did when I decided to try for a half. My concern was mostly about some joint injuries I've had over the years. There was no discussion about my heart, but I've had no heart concerns in my medical history. To your point, @LSUlakes, no blood work and no testing was done for me, so I suppose if something is wrong with me that could cause such a tragedy, talking to my Doc (who I like and trust) didn't do anything to find it.

Before DH started training, he also talked to his MD, because he _does_ have a heart condition. He was cleared to run, but it's always something in the back of my mind when he races in particular. In his case, he's had testing done on his heart when he's been symptomatic. At the time that he started running, he was asymptomatic, so no additional testing or restriction was placed.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * At some point we have heard the disclaimer to talk to your doctor before starting an exercise program. You may have heard this watching a commercial, while researching running, or from a friend. Who here has actually done as advised? When you hear stories of someone passing out after a race and dying, usually from a preexisting heart condition, do you think that a talk with ones doctor would have actually caught the heart defect? Why does it seem these types of things happen at races only? I would think it happens on training runs as well, but since it was not at a large event, it just doesnt get the press these incidents do. Or is it the pushing oneself a little more at the race that causes it at the race? I'm asking this based on a article I read recently about this past weekends F&W Half Marathon. I will add that I am not sure what the cause of death was for this individual, but I think it's more times than not a heart related issue.


I have not gone to the doctor before starting some sort of training/exercise regimen. I’m only 19 and have done physical activities throughout my entire life. I’ve never felt worried about starting something new in terms of fitness. Things like what happened this weekend are terrible and unfortunate. Not even a simple physical can always find pre-existing conditions. I would say try and listen to your body a lot of the times it will tell you of something isn’t right.


----------



## GollyGadget

I started running and then talked to a doctor a few years later. I was moving a lot at the time so finding a doctor each year seemed more hassle than it was worth. When I finally settled on a location, I did find a doctor but he didn't do anything out of the ordinary. He asked if I was a runner because I had a lower than average rhr then told me not to come back unless I had any issues since I was young and healthy. 

I think you're right that it happens more than we hear about it. While I think talking to your doctor is smart, unless you have some sort of symptoms I don't think they're going to be running any extra tests to detect this sort of risk.


----------



## mrsg00fy

I had not historically asked for specific clearance from my doctor to run races. I ran a bunch of half marathons before deciding to do The 2017 dopey. Once I did decide I was doing dopey I did discuss with my doctor and she had no issues at all with me moving ahead. At my most recent physical I was again given the green light and told to just keep doing whatever I was doing. I had gotten my weight into a normal healthy range. Heartbeat was good. Blood pressure great. Cholesterol normal.
I don't recall specific tests other than some blood work that showed things in normal ranges.

I knew that Dopey was a big undertaking and I wanted to make sure my doctor was On Board.

ETA. I'm in my fifties so I felt I needed to discuss with my doctor. I confess that ten or twenty years ago I probably would not have.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I did not go to the doctor specifically related to an exercise program, but I have a history of fainting so I did go and have blood work done to ensure I was not endangering myself. My doctor advised that I am perfectly healthy and gave me the all clear to run, but I know the warning signs for fainting for me so I always make sure I slow down if I start feeling that way. Those stories are always so sad to me, and I cannot imagine what I would do if I saw it happen in person.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I did see a doctor before I started training for my first event which was a sprint triathlon, although it was as much coincidence as intention.  I knew I needed to lose weight and get in shape, and happened to have my annual physical coming up.  I'm not sure if I hadn't had the physical that i would have delayed starting until I did.  I have asthma, and a heart murmur, and a history of seemingly harmless palpitations and I was about 25 pounds overweight at the time.  I figured I should get my doctors ok and see what if any limits I should be aware of.  I was 34.  My asthma is well controlled, so she was not worried about that, but advised me to bring my inhaler along during allergy season and cold dry runs, because that weather is a trigger for me.  She also did an EKG, which was normal, and standard bloodwork.  I then went about my training feeling well.  

Fast forward to fall 2015, a few weeks from my 40th, all of a sudden the frequency of my palpitations increased immensely, and no I was not worried about 40.  I went from a few every now and then to more than I could count in a day.  I stopped running (only a day or two) until I could get into my doctors office.  After a normal EKG my doctor told me it was ok to keep running, because I never felt them while exercising but asked me to wear a holter monitor.  First I wore it for 48 hours, which did not reveal anything clearly.  Then they sent me to a cardiologist who did another EKG, echo cardiogram and made me wear the Holter for 30 days.  That was annoying, particularly because it was during the final 4 weeks of my training for Avengers weekend and wearing it while running was not comfortable.  But in the end, nothing significant was found.  I think it just gave me peace of mind, and my doctors covered themselves.  

When I see these stories about people dying at the end of races or during, I feel so sad for their families.  I recall reading about a mom of young children who died after a half marathon in the spring.  In that case, it was not a cardiac event, the autopsy found it was an abdominal hemorrhage.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I haven't gone specifically to ask about running, but I did mention it at my annual physical back when I first started.  And she usually brings it up when I see her asking how things are going.  She likes that I'm being active and keeping my weight in a healthy place but has not brought up any heart concerns.  

It's always scary when you see elite runners fainting on their way to finish lines or collapsing (not out of happiness) after they finish.  Or doing that weird sideways run of someone who isn't fully mentally present.    
It's hard to know the line between being in awe of their ability to push themselves to the limits (because I've seen people doing amazing things when clearly being at their limit) and being scared for their actual life.  It's a weird gray area for me.  
The scariest part of the pre-existing heart condition is we just don't know how those runners who passed felt before it happened.  What if it came literally out of nowhere...that's frightening!


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I get a yearly physical but I never spoke with a Dr before beginning any exercise. I usually just tell her what I'm doing. I have had to visit a Dr to get permission to continue working with a trainer when I was pregnant (I ended up with bed rest instead of permission to exercise). I did have a lot of heart check ups, though, due to a massive panic attack I had while having the stomach flu (which threw off all my bloodwork and necessitated all kinds of crazy tests to rule out anything more than anxiety) and since all those tests came back fine I don't worry too much about it.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - IMO, this is CYA verbiage that should be common sense. If you have a known health concern (like diabetes), you need to talk to your doctor to understand how to manage your disease while exercising. If you are young and healthy, your doctor is going to encourage the activity.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I didn't talk to a doctor before starting running.  Now, of course, I share that info as part of my history and physical during annual check-ups.  I did consult my oncologist about starting to run again after I completed my treatments.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I also haven't consulted my doctor, but I do let her know. She is really, really encouraging and often calls exercise the "magic pill." 
I had a little heartburn the night before my last half and this is actually something I thought about... I wonder how many people have warning signs before such extreme health issues while racing. I can really scare myself, so I try to not obsess over it.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * At some point we have heard the disclaimer to talk to your doctor before starting an exercise program. You may have heard this watching a commercial, while researching running, or from a friend. Who here has actually done as advised? When you hear stories of someone passing out after a race and dying, usually from a preexisting heart condition, do you think that a talk with ones doctor would have actually caught the heart defect? Why does it seem these types of things happen at races only? I would think it happens on training runs as well, but since it was not at a large event, it just doesnt get the press these incidents do. Or is it the pushing oneself a little more at the race that causes it at the race? I'm asking this based on a article I read recently about this past weekends F&W Half Marathon. I will add that I am not sure what the cause of death was for this individual, but I think it's more times than not a heart related issue.


ATTQOTD: First, yes, I talk to my doc about running every annual physical. She knows it concerns me that my otherwise healthy dad, who played full-court basketball with guys half his age every day, died from a massive heart attack at 52, and that the closer I get to that age (I'm CLOSE), the more it concerns me. (Also because his father died young from heart disease, as did his mother, and brothers, and grandfather...) She basically talks me down every year, lol! My BP has never been low, but it hovers right around normal, I'm not overweight, my cholesterol's fine, I rarely eat meat, I eat a ton of healthy vegetables, I've exercised regularly since I was a kid... every year my doc reminds me that I'm already doing all the things she'd tell me to do. And frankly, if I'm going to go, going while doing something I love is fine by me.

From what I've read and understand, the sudden deaths near finish lines are generally due to undiagnosed/unknown heart defects and/or suddenly pushing hard at the end of the race. Very rarely anything that could have been caught in advance, but medical advice I've seen says not to push hard at the end for us average runners, just in case. I do it anyway.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have or had experience with young children. How do you find time to balance all of lifes obligations and still find time to run / train?


ATTQOTD: My then-husband decided to walk out when our son was 8 months old, so I had to balance raising an infant on my own, working full-time, keeping a house on my own, and making time for my own health. I simply made that last one a priority! I used a treadmill when baby was napping or after he went to bed for the night. I used a jogging stroller. I did yoga and strength training with him next to me playing or watching Baby Einstein videos. Some days the house was super clean, and some days it wasn't. I decided it wasn't that critical. Now, I wasn't training for any races, and I wasn't logging big miles, either; that wasn't something I tackled until my son was older and could be left home alone.


----------



## rootbeerkid

ATTQOTD: This response kind of rambles off topic a bit.  Hope that this novella helps or at least entertains someone.  The direct response is that I did not speak to a Doctor before starting to jog but it probably would have been a good idea for a person in my situation to do so.

About two years ago, I was approaching age 59, about 40 pounds overweight, starting to have trouble sleeping at night and could quickly get out of breath with minor exertions.  Jogging was my response even though I'd never done this in my life.  It might have been risky, but I didn't give it a second thought and just started jogging.  No doctor.

The first attempt lasted about a quarter mile down the driveway followed by a slow walk back to the house.  It was very disappointing and humbling.  I became acutely aware of my state and knew that something had to happen.  But I needed a motivator, a target, a goal - so I signed up for the 2016 Enchanted 10k.  This was absolutely the right motivation because it involved a stretch distance for me, a time and money commitment, and a passion - Disney World.  As a corollary activity, the family had a grand time choosing my attire, and because of their involvement it made it harder to back out.  So I kept at it and eventually finished in 1:18:39 (net time) which, given where I was, represents a truly significant improvement.

Since then I've participated in two half marathons and am signed up for the January WDW half (2:20 target).  If things go well, the plan is to attempt the USAF Marathon next September, current target time of 5:00 or less.  I've lost 35 pounds. I am sleeping much better and less apt to get out of breath.  There is much more energy to expend on the everyday duties and I feel more alert and actually a bit more patient.   It's interesting to think that while I didn't see the doctor to start that it's likely that I would have been forced to seek medical attention if I hadn't started doing this nonsense.

I can now jog a mile in under 9 minutes and this morning I jogged 5 miles in under 50 minutes and I hope to get even faster with greater endurance.  I really enjoy going at a really fast pace (for me) and seeing how long I can go at that pace. From the outside looking in, this whole thing is just awesome crazy - this older man taking up jogging for the first time in life.  Maybe I'm trying to outrun old age and death.  But as Uncle Remus said "You can't run away from trouble. There ain't no place that far".  I know that.  I guess I just want to be able to extend life's path a little before being caught, and both enjoy and cause enjoyment with whatever's left of this journey - and I think that jogging has helped.


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: * At some point we have heard the disclaimer to talk to your doctor before starting an exercise program. You may have heard this watching a commercial, while researching running, or from a friend. Who here has actually done as advised? When you hear stories of someone passing out after a race and dying, usually from a preexisting heart condition, do you think that a talk with ones doctor would have actually caught the heart defect? Why does it seem these types of things happen at races only? I would think it happens on training runs as well, but since it was not at a large event, it just doesnt get the press these incidents do. Or is it the pushing oneself a little more at the race that causes it at the race? I'm asking this based on a article I read recently about this past weekends F&W Half Marathon. I will add that I am not sure what the cause of death was for this individual, but I think it's more times than not a heart related issue.



Like many others here I did not specifically talk to a doctor prior to running longer distances but I do mention that I run when getting my physicals. My wife and I foster infants that are to be adopted and as a requirement we must get regular physicals. I feel pretty confident through all the check-ups and blood work that I get as part of the exams that the doctors would probably clear me as they have never mentioned any issues with me doing any physical activity. 

Hearing about that poor runner last weekend does certainly make you think.


----------



## Jules76126

I always mention running or any physical activity when I go to the doctor. They are usually encouraging that I practice a health lifestyle. I did have a ton of tests done a few years ago as it was thought that I may have crohn's disease or gluten intolerance. Everything came back normal so I was good to run again. 

Sadly today I was told that I have a superficial blood clot. My doctor said no running or strenuous exercise for two weeks. I also need to take aspirin 3 times a day. The hope is it will clear up within two weeks and I can go back to my normal routine. If not, most likely it will be require surgery and that means more time off from running. So here's hoping the rest and aspirin clear it up.


----------



## jmasgat

Jules76126 said:


> Sadly today I was told that I have a superficial blood clot. My doctor said no running or strenuous exercise for two weeks. I also need to take aspirin 3 times a day. The hope is it will clear up within two weeks and I can go back to my normal routine. If not, most likely it will be require surgery and that means more time off from running. So here's hoping the rest and aspirin clear it up.



Pixie dust your way...hope this clears soon!


----------



## NurseRunner

ATTQOOD:  From a medical perspective, consulting with your provider before any type of training plan or exercise is very much a CYA as BuckeyeBama mentioned earlier.  It is true, exercise does a body alot of good, and is encouraged more often than not.  The thing is, we unfortunately live in the age of pharmaceuticals and long life spans with family histories that have a huge impact on our own genetics and body design.  I'll give you a few examples if you don't mind the lengthy tales.

Patient 1, is a healthy 51 year old male(these are all made up, no patient privacy issues to violate!).  He has a family history of cardiac issues, and may be 20-30 pounds overweight, but not terribly to the point where he lives a sedentary lifestyle.  He wants to start running to lose the weight and be healthier.  So he goes to the doctor and they discover he has atrial fibrillation, where the heart does not beat appropriately, leading to blood pooling in one of his heart chambers, and forming clots.  As it turns out, his father also had this issue, but wasn't as active.  So the provider sends him to a cardiologist, and he's put on a low dose blood thinner like Xarelto.  He can still run, but shouldn't push himself too hard, as the increased heart rate over 110 runs the risk of throwing one of those clots somewhere else in his body.  The blood thinner keeps him safer, but he also needs to be aware of the risk of bleeding, should he fall and injure himself, he takes much longer to clot on any injury he may have. 

Patient 2, is a 13 year old kid, who wants to start playing soccer, so mom takes him to the pediatrician to get a physical, where it is discovered he has an enlarged spleen.  He had no symptoms, but if he had just gone on and played soccer, and was hit in the abdomen by a soccer ball, there is a chance his spleen could have ruptured, which would be a serious medical emergency.

The thing I suppose I am saying is, even asymptomatic healthy appearing people do have the possiblity to underlying conditions that don't have symptoms, so that is why we have the "consult with your provider before starting a training program or sport".  I could go on but I don't want to completely bore you all, I hope this was somewhat enlightening.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  I'm one of those people who avoid the doctor whenever possible.  I think this year was my first real physical as an adult, with visits limited to addressing illnesses or to get prescription refills authorized.  So I would not get checked out prior to starting running or really any other activity.  I have shared with my doctor that I run distances, however, after he expressed an interest in how I was maintaining my weight loss.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I didn’t consult my doctor before I started running but like most have already mentioned, I do let them know how much I am running as a form of exercise. One really cool thing that has happened is that I happened to find a local doctor that participates in RunDisney events and it’s pretty cool to be able to talk about it with him. Back in 2015, I got pneumonia a couple of weeks before the Princess race weekend. He was actually that doctor who I saw and he was very helpful in giving me advice about how to approach the weekend since he had done challenges before and knew I would be recovering from being sick.


----------



## BikeFan

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For those who have or had experience with young children. How do you find time to balance all of lifes obligations and still find time to run / train?



Waaay back when we got married, I was semi-seriously into bicycling and bicycle racing (hence my username from way back then).  Once the kids came along though (four, eventually), that went out the window - there was just no time for serious cycling (which takes an even greater time commitment than running), a full-time job, managing a household, and kids.  A little after turning 40 though, I really had to take a serious look at my health.  I was the heaviest I'd ever been, and things like my cholesterol were starting to creep up to unhealthy levels.  By then, our kids were a little older and didn't require constant supervision, so I was able to start running, mostly just to lose weight at first.  I tried to get in runs while doing things like taking the kids to soccer practice.  I'd just stay at the park and run while my kids were practicing.  I'd also do a fair bit of treadmill training so I could still be at home with the kids but also training.  Two of them are now runners too, so I can even run with them now.  Plus, my job changed such that I'm able to work full-time from home, which has allowed me a LOT more training time.  

Bottom line is, it's really hard when they're young.  You've got to fit it in whenever you can, and spend a lot more time on the treadmill (if you have one at home) than you probably want to do.  I admire anyone who can manage that work/life/training balance!


----------



## LSUlakes

This weekend we have the following folks with races coming up:

11 - @tigger536  - Chicamauga Battlefield Marathon (4:30:00 / N/A)
11 - @ebradley23  - Richmond Marathon (NG / N/A)
11 - @BikeFan  - Richmond Marathon (3:19:59 / N/A)
11 - @CheapRunnerMike  - Ragnar South Beach (Able to walk at WDW / N/A)
11 - @FFigawi  - Ragnar South Beach (NG / N/A)
11 - @TheHamm  - Superheros 10k (Finish / N/A)
11 - @katiekinzakat  - Middendorf's Manchac 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
11 - @rootbeerkid  - Salt Fork Trail Challenge 10.4 Mi (2:30:00 / N/A)
12 - @Chaitali  - Avengers Super Heroes Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
12 - @The Expert  - RNR Las Vegas Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
12 - @gjramsey  - Cypress Half Marathon (1:37:00 / N/A)
12 - @SarahDisney  - RangersTown 5k (32:59 / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you have or anyone else would like to edit or add a race, just let me know and I will be more than happy to do so. I look forward to reading how yalls race goes this weekend!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I did not talk to my dr before I started running. But I am required by my work to have an annual physical to receive a discount on our insurance. So I have discussed running with her and she thought it was great and that my physical cleared me for running, although she thought I was crazy to spend a vacation in Disney World running a marathon instead of relaxing.


----------



## LSUlakes

If anyone gets bored tonight or tomorrow I got bored at work today at started a pre-trip report for our trip in April. So a little far out, but why not. Probably wont be many changes to it until we get to FP+ time, but we shall see.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@LSUlakes I'm lazy post the link to your PTR here.
Edited to add...NEVERMIND! LOL! I see it.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend we have the following folks with races coming up:
> 
> 11 - @tigger536  - Chicamauga Battlefield Marathon (4:30:00 / N/A)
> 11 - @ebradley23  - Richmond Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @BikeFan  - Richmond Marathon (3:19:59 / N/A)
> 11 - @CheapRunnerMike  - Ragnar South Beach (Able to walk at WDW / N/A)
> 11 - @FFigawi  - Ragnar South Beach (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @TheHamm  - Superheros 10k (Finish / N/A)
> 11 - @katiekinzakat  - Middendorf's Manchac 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @rootbeerkid  - Salt Fork Trail Challenge 10.4 Mi (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 12 - @Chaitali  - Avengers Super Heroes Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 12 - @The Expert  - RNR Las Vegas Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 12 - @gjramsey  - Cypress Half Marathon (1:37:00 / N/A)
> 12 - @SarahDisney  - RangersTown 5k (32:59 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you have or anyone else would like to edit or add a race, just let me know and I will be more than happy to do so. I look forward to reading how yalls race goes this weekend!



My pal @Keels is running Ragnar South Beach too.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Um ... I consulted my doctor when I hurt my knee running. Does that count??
My brother has a friend whose father had a heart attack while jogging and passed away pretty much instantly. As far as I know, he had no pre-existing heart condition. Sometimes it's related to a pre-existing condition, sometimes it's not. Checking with a doctor is probably a good idea

In terms of my 5K this weekend ... not sure if I'm keeping that goal or changing it. I don't know if I want to race this one for time or just have fun with it. Mostly my goal is to have my hackathon project (which I started today and is due on Monday) at a level where I can test it during the race. (I'm creating a web app that gives you post-race suggestions for medal photo locations based on where your race is ... I kinda know the good photo spots near my race, but I want to see what the app comes up with. But in order to see what the app comes up with ... I need to focus on getting it written, which gives me less time for race strategy thoughts)
(Also ... the app is tentatively called "Pics Or You Didn't Medal")


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *With cooler temps starting to settle in a bit across the country I thought we should discuss cold weather running gear. What clothes do you wear for your colder runs?

ATTQOTD: Since it does not stay below 45 on most mornings I can get away with minimum amounts of protection. Usually by 9:30 AM its above 60. So at most I may need a long sleeve running shirt, but its rare. When its below 40 a pair of gloves is a must. I end up only needing them for the first few miles though and then the sun is out and the gloves come off. I do not change socks or shorts in any way. The last thing I may use for about the same time as my gloves is a beanie for my ears.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With cooler temps starting to settle in a bit across the country I thought we should discuss cold weather running gear. What clothes do you wear for your colder runs?


Depends on how cold. Not a big fan of running with a hat. I’ll wear long sleeves and compression pants.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am a complete wimp when it comes to running in cold weather. If it is below 40, I will have long tights, long sleeves, ear warmers, gloves, and possibly another jacket on as well. I also own one of those bank robber style face covers that only show your eyes that I wear sometimes as well. My fingers, ears and nose just get so cold. I have so much respect for people up North who run in all the elements and freezing weather. I'd take a 90 degree day over that every time!


----------



## NurseRunner

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: I am a complete wimp when it comes to running in cold weather. If it is below 40, I will have long tights, long sleeves, ear warmers, gloves, and possibly another jacket on as well. I also own one of those bank robber style face covers that only show your eyes that I wear sometimes as well. My fingers, ears and nose just get so cold. I have so much respect for people up North who run in all the elements and freezing weather. I'd take a 90 degree day over that every time!


When we lived in the midwest, I wanted one of those face covers so badly, but my wife told me no, because we lived in a small town and they might actually think I'm a burglar and shoot me.


----------



## KingLlama

*ATTQOTD*: Long-sleeved Nike thermal undershirt. Hoodie or other long-sleeve shirt. Old-fashioned sweatpants. A fleece mask that I typically just put over my forehead and ears. Gloves(though not running gloves under 50 degrees, because my hands still freeze in those, so I wear thicker gloves).

I know I'm old-school with this stuff, but it's what has worked for me best this year(and hopefully will tonight).


----------



## Jules76126

What an appropriate question. It was 26 when I left the house today for work. I definitely wear lined running pants or tights. I also want to get a fitted under armor shirt that I can wear under a hoodie. I don't tend to wear a jacket, but if I do, I have a light one from Northface that I like. I also wear gloves and a headband and carry tissues as my nose tends to run.


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend we have the following folks with races coming up:
> 12 - @gjramsey  - Cypress Half Marathon (1:37:00 / N/A)



Since I hit the PR goal for a fall half two weeks ago, this weekend is now a training run race.....I think 1:44 sounds good for this weekend..


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I usually just add tights under my Sparkle Skirts and a running jacket over a tank or tee or long sleeve shirt, depending on just how cold it is. Gloves and a thermal headband if it is really cold - my ears get very cold too and hats annoy me as I have to wear my hair down to wear one and my head gets sweaty and itchy.

My trouble is the transition to cold weather. Once it gets cold I know what to take to work to run in. But right now it is 30's in the morning and upper 50's low 60's after work. Yesterday I took a skirt, long sleeve running top and a visor and ended up on the treadmill due to cold rain, so I was sweating in that long sleeve shirt!

Also, how did it get so dark so early?? Time change was just one hour but it feels like we lost 2+ hours of daylight! I have to figure out what to do for my long after work runs! Last year I just followed JG plan and ran Tue, Thur on the treadmill and long runs on Saturday but now with my @DopeyBadger plan I run everyday and it is dark!


----------



## gjramsey

> ATTQOTD: Since it does not stay below 45 on most mornings I can get away with minimum amounts of protection. Usually by 9:30 AM its above 60. So at most I may need a long sleeve running shirt, but its rare. When its below 40 a pair of gloves is a must. I end up only needing them for the first few miles though and then the sun is out and the gloves come off. I do not change socks or shorts in any way. The last thing I may use for about the same time as my gloves is a beanie for my ears.



ATTQOTD:  This sounds a lot like me.  Long sleeve shirt for runs in the low 40s.  I might add running tights and gloves if it falls into the 30s.  Last year, there were 2 days where it fell into the 20s, so I had a buff for my mouth and neck area and beanie for the ears.  I also wore two long sleeve shirts for those runs.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Under 42* and dark out (oddly specific, I know): either capris (I have a pair from UnderArmour that I love) or light tights (NorthFace makes some good ones that are fairly inexpensive), lightweight long-sleeve tech shirt. Under 25* or so? Lined running tights, Nike quarter-zips (I often end up unzipping these as much as possible once I break a sweat, so I like that I can get some air), Mizuno lobster gloves (if it is windy our I'm out for a while - otherwise the Nike thumbholes in the shirt are enough), running headband that covers my ears. I have a pair of knee-high compression socks from SmartWool, too, but haven't had to use them yet.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I wear tights and then usually layer a long-sleeve tech shirt with another heavier layer (could be a sweatshirt or a jacket).  Stocking cap and gloves.  I'm thinking of getting some kind of a tech tube for my neck as well on really chilly mornings, but haven't done that yet.  I do need to get a new pair of thermal-lined tights for when the temps get down in the low-20s and teens.  My regular tights aren't warm enough for that and my legs end up beat red and all stingy when I'm done.

ETA:  And I'm really thinking about a jacket I saw at our local running store.  I can't recall the brand now, but it has a thin wool lining that when it gets wet (sweat) it actually warms up.  They had a small sample of the wool and if you hold it in your hand and then put water on it and squeeze it actually does warm to the touch.  It was pretty cool!


----------



## FredtheDuck

@LSUlakes Can you add a race for me for this weekend? 12 - FredtheDuck - Candy Cane City 5k (29:59 / NA). 

(sorry for not adding this sooner, I was too nervous about putting my goal out there, it's a stretch goal)


----------



## ZellyB

FredtheDuck said:


> @LSUlakes Can you add a race for me for this weekend? 12 - FredtheDuck - Candy Cane City 5k (29:59 / NA).
> 
> (sorry for not adding this sooner, I was too nervous about putting my goal out there, it's a stretch goal)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD... I think I get the most return from my fleece ear warmer and vest. I'll wear compression tights, tank, quarter zip, vest, gloves and fleece ear warmer and that seems to do the trick when it's really cold out.


----------



## KSellers88

FredtheDuck said:


> @LSUlakes Can you add a race for me for this weekend? 12 - FredtheDuck - Candy Cane City 5k (29:59 / NA).
> 
> (sorry for not adding this sooner, I was too nervous about putting my goal out there, it's a stretch goal)


----------



## tigger536

@LSUlakes can you revise my goal to 4:15?  Stretch goal for sure, but I already got under the other one at Chicago, so might at well try.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I really like my fleece vests over long sleeve shirts...allows me to push up my sleeves if I get hot.  I usually will wear an ear cover (hat or headband style) and light gloves but the gloves almost always eventually end up in my pockets at some point.  My tights get longer and so do my socks.  I don't like cold ankles.  And I bring tissues...mostly for my eyes as they tend to get watery in the windy cold (because in Chicago cold and windy go hand in hand.)  
My routes also tend to change a bit since if the wind is coming in one direction I end up snaking through the neighborhood instead to eliminate too much time going head on into bitter cold wind.

@SarahDisney If you have not enough time to think about race strategy that may be a good thing...less time to fret about it.  Just work hard on your app, then show up and throw down   (I had an autocorrect fail where it wanted me to tell you to throw up...so I fixed it!)

@FredtheDuck GO GET IT!!!!


----------



## JulieODC

FredtheDuck said:


> ATTQOTD: Under 42* and dark out (oddly specific, I know): either capris (I have a pair from UnderArmour that I love) or light tights (NorthFace makes some good ones that are fairly inexpensive), lightweight long-sleeve tech shirt. Under 25* or so? Lined running tights, Nike quarter-zips (I often end up unzipping these as much as possible once I break a sweat, so I like that I can get some air), Mizuno lobster gloves (if it is windy our I'm out for a while - otherwise the Nike thumbholes in the shirt are enough), running headband that covers my ears. I have a pair of knee-high compression socks from SmartWool, too, but haven't had to use them yet.



Pretty much this!

When it gets into the 0-20degree range i add a neck warmer and mittens on top of gloves.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I run in any weather, and it gets very cold here. I also run with 2 different groups, one much slower than the other. So what I wear depends on both the weather and the pace of my runs. I need warmer gear when running more slowly. I am very minimalist when running at my pace.

My gear - everything that you can imagine, including balaclavas and neck gaiters for sub-zero runs.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: For me it's:

50 and above - shorts and singlet
40 to 50 - shorts, singlet, and light gloves
30 to 40 - shorts, light long sleeve (like runDisney shirt), light gloves, and hat (although if it's a fast paced workout then I revert back to shorts/singlet)
20 to 30 - light thermal columbia pants, light thermal columbia long sleeve, medium gloves, and hat
10 to 20 - medium thermal columbia pants, medium thermal columbia long sleeve, heavy gloves, and hat (and jacket if easy day)
0 to 10 - heavy thermal columbia pants, heavy thermal columbia long sleeve, heavy gloves, balaclava, and jacket
-10 to 0 - heavy thermal columbia pants, second pair of pants, heavy thermal columbia long sleeve, heavy gloves, balaclava, and jacket
-10 and below - heavy thermal columbia pants, second pair of pants, heavy thermal columbia long sleeve, heavy gloves, balaclava, hand warmers, sunglasses, and jacket

The columbia gear works well because as soon as I get in the house I've got to get it off because it gets hot.


----------



## KSellers88

NurseRunner said:


> When we lived in the midwest, I wanted one of those face covers so badly, but my wife told me no, because we lived in a small town and they might actually think I'm a burglar and shoot me.



LOL, I thought the same thing, but I think my neighbors have gotten used to it. Just need to be careful if someone new moves in...


----------



## The Expert

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With cooler temps starting to settle in a bit across the country I thought we should discuss cold weather running gear. What clothes do you wear for your colder runs?



Pretty much this...


Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: I usually just add tights under my Sparkle Skirts and a running jacket over a tank or tee or long sleeve shirt, depending on just how cold it is. Gloves and a thermal headband if it is really cold...



I run hot, so it has to be pretty damn cold for me to pull out the thermal leggings and long sleeves. Most of the time I wear short sleeves with a light weight vest and arm warmers so I have the option of pulling them off.

Also, while I'm here, I just want to say that, though I'm woefully undertrained, I'm really looking forward to the RnR Vegas Half this weekend. They have some cool things planned to honor the shooting victims during the Expo and race, and have done a great job of moving the start line, concert and changing the course last-minute while communicating all of that to the participants. It's my first RnR, so probably not entirely representative of what it is normally like, but so far I'm impressed with the organization.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  What a timely question, I am sitting in my house hoping it warms up just a few more degrees to reduce the layers required  A cold snap began this week and is only going to get worse this weekend.  I hate the cold, but actually prefer cold running to hot running, because over the last 4 winters I have worked to figure out what layers work for me.  I have found I can run in sub zero winchills as long as I am layered well.  

To me cold runs start under 40, but I add layers family quickly, because I am pretty sensitive to cold.  I have something called Reynauds syndrome which is harmless but annoying.  Basically, if I get too cold my fingers and toes swell to an uncomfortable point and turn freakishly blue.  And the problem can persist for hours and even a day or more after I have warmed up.  I'd rather wear too much and remove stuff if I am overheating than get too cold.   

So between 36 and 40 I will wear either 3/4 length or full length capris, and a long sleeve shirt.  I will start with light gloves and an ear protecting headband.  Those usually come off between miles 1 and 2.  If it is windy I may put a tank on under the long sleeve shirt.  

Below 36 degrees full length tights, and a short sleeve wicking shirt under a half zip that has venting in areas so I stay warm but can still cool.  Again I will start with gloves and headband, but they may or may not stay on throughout.  Sometimes, they come off, but will go back on in the last mile home because that is shady and windy almost overtime. 

Under 30 its full length fleece lined tights, a wicking shirt and a half zip that is warmer.  Gloves and hat usually, and they'll usually stay on the whole time if it does not warm over 30 for the duration of my run. 

Under 20, same tights, long sleeve shirt, warmer full zip wicking hoodie.  This is also when the smart wool socks make an appearance.  Hat and gloves definitely, and will likely wear a gaiter, that will cover my face to start, but just stay around my neck at some point. 

Under 10, same tights, pants over those, long sleeve shirt, lightweight jacket, and wind blocking jacket.  Hat and gloves, wool socks and neck gaiter.  

Tomorrow we are looking at single digit temps with windchill.  As luck would have it, my kids are off for veterans day, so I have to hit the treadmill at the gym before DH has to work.  Not too sad about it this time.  Sunday is a 12 miler and I am hoping to put it off until 10 to let the temps get to the mid 30s.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With cooler temps starting to settle in a bit across the country I thought we should discuss cold weather running gear. What clothes do you wear for your colder runs?


ATTQOTD: 
1. I live in FL 
2. I have Raynaud's Syndrome, which is effectively an allergy to cold. 
3. I have exercise-induced asthma, exacerbated by cold, dry air.

Up until very recently, I didn't own any real winter running gear: "winter" running meant low temps in the mid-40s and highs in the 60s, which translates into full-length tights with mesh cooling panels, a long sleeve rD race shirt (that I can take off when I warm up) over a summer weight short sleeve shirt, a Headsweats hat, a BondiBand over my ears, knit gloves from Target's clearance rack, and a Buff around my neck/over my mouth as needed. (I wear SmartWool socks year-round and they keep my toes pretty warm in the cold.) That was not adequate at all for the WDW marathon this year, I realized a mile in, lol! So in case I have some truly cold runs in the future, I bought a pair of thicker, brushed, solid tights - that I found fit easily under a second pair of thinner tights, if necessary, a light fleece 1/2-zip pullover, and a thermal winter ear cover, probably guaranteeing a warm winter.


----------



## GollyGadget

I'm still trying to figure all of this out. I left the house on Monday and had to return for gloves. I find that the wind and sun affect what I'm comfortable in far more than the temperature. During my run this morning I actually got colder once the sun rose because the wind picked up as well.

Lately I've been in full length tights and long sleeves. This has served me well for the lower 50s and 40s. This morning it was only 30 so I tried to wear a light jacket over short sleeve. Turned out to be too warm but at least I had extra pockets for my gloves and headlamp.

I'm going to have look into these lined tights everyone is mentioning. I never knew that was an option. Last winter I just suffered through with regular tights but I wasn't running near as much.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: @DVCFan1994 and I must have gone to the same school of dressing for weather.  

The toughest temps for me to dress for are mid-30's.  Sometimes that's too chilly for capris and just a long sleeve and sometimes it's not.  I guess it depends on if it's during the day or not.  Like last night it was like 33-34 when my group ran, but it was already dark out.  I wore my fleece lined lighter tights (I have two pairs of fleece lined Sugoi tights, mid-zero which are thinner and sub-zero which are thicker) although I was actually still a bit cold because I haven't acclimated yet to cold at all.  It was almost 80 a couple days like a week ago!  I'm used to a more gradual descent into winter.  And I wore a half zip with a really light short sleeve tech shirt underneath.  I have these really cheap Target C9 shirts that I use for a base layer.  If it had been daytime though I probably would have gone with just a long sleeve shirt, no half zip or base layer.

Below 30, I'll usually wear the thicker tights, but if there's no wind and it's the upper 20's and sunny then I might wear the thinner ones.  For tops, a long sleeve shirt under a half zip.

Below 20, definitely the thicker tights and I'll wish they were thicker as it gets closer to 10 or below because my butt and thighs get SO COLD.  Tops, either the short sleeve + long sleeve + half zip or long sleeve + my NB windblocker running jacket... which I'm quite sure will not fit this year.   Which sucks because I really like having the pockets in the jackets.  I miss my pockets for my phone, keys, and sandwich baggie for ID/CC/cash when winter rolls around.  I can't wear tights under my Sparkle Skirts, so I lose lots of pockets. I have a SPIbelt but it flops around and I don't like it.  I ordered a Flip Belt to try out this year.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do about the no-jacket situation this year.  Just layer up, I guess... I need to get a neck gaiter this year to keep my neck warm.  As far as hat and gloves go, they only go on in the low-20's and below, and even then a lot of times they get taken off shortly into the run.  My head and hands get really hot when I run.


----------



## michigandergirl

DVCFan1994 said:


> ATTQOTD:  What a timely question, I am sitting in my house hoping it warms up just a few more degrees to reduce the layers required  A cold snap began this week and is only going to get worse this weekend.  I hate the cold, but actually prefer cold running to hot running, because over the last 4 winters I have worked to figure out what layers work for me.  I have found I can run in sub zero winchills as long as I am layered well.
> 
> To me cold runs start under 40, but I add layers family quickly, because I am pretty sensitive to cold.  I have something called Reynauds syndrome which is harmless but annoying.  Basically, if I get too cold my fingers and toes swell to an uncomfortable point and turn freakishly blue.  And the problem can persist for hours and even a day or more after I have warmed up.  I'd rather wear too much and remove stuff if I am overheating than get too cold.
> 
> So between 36 and 40 I will wear either 3/4 length or full length capris, and a long sleeve shirt.  I will start with light gloves and an ear protecting headband.  Those usually come off between miles 1 and 2.  If it is windy I may put a tank on under the long sleeve shirt.
> 
> Below 36 degrees full length tights, and a short sleeve wicking shirt under a half zip that has venting in areas so I stay warm but can still cool.  Again I will start with gloves and headband, but they may or may not stay on throughout.  Sometimes, they come off, but will go back on in the last mile home because that is shady and windy almost overtime.
> 
> Under 30 its full length fleece lined tights, a wicking shirt and a half zip that is warmer.  Gloves and hat usually, and they'll usually stay on the whole time if it does not warm over 30 for the duration of my run.
> 
> Under 20, same tights, long sleeve shirt, warmer full zip wicking hoodie.  This is also when the smart wool socks make an appearance.  Hat and gloves definitely, and will likely wear a gaiter, that will cover my face to start, but just stay around my neck at some point.
> 
> Under 10, same tights, pants over those, long sleeve shirt, lightweight jacket, and wind blocking jacket.  Hat and gloves, wool socks and neck gaiter.
> 
> Tomorrow we are looking at single digit temps with windchill.  As luck would have it, my kids are off for veterans day, so I have to hit the treadmill at the gym before DH has to work.  Not too sad about it this time.  Sunday is a 12 miler and I am hoping to put it off until 10 to let the temps get to the mid 30s.



This is exactly how I dress for cold weather. Cold weather has arrived here too. I don't think we had a proper fall, just went from summer to winter!

Some of you may remember the great "does your butt get cold" debate from this thread. Yesterday it was 23 degrees on my early morning run and I can say definitively MY BUTT WAS COLD!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> This weekend we have the following folks with races coming up:
> 
> 11 - @tigger536  - Chicamauga Battlefield Marathon (4:30:00 / N/A)
> 11 - @ebradley23  - Richmond Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @BikeFan  - Richmond Marathon (3:19:59 / N/A)
> 11 - @CheapRunnerMike  - Ragnar South Beach (Able to walk at WDW / N/A)
> 11 - @FFigawi  - Ragnar South Beach (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @TheHamm  - Superheros 10k (Finish / N/A)
> 11 - @katiekinzakat  - Middendorf's Manchac 10 Miler (NG / N/A)
> 11 - @rootbeerkid  - Salt Fork Trail Challenge 10.4 Mi (2:30:00 / N/A)
> 12 - @Chaitali  - Avengers Super Heroes Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 12 - @The Expert  - RNR Las Vegas Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
> 12 - @gjramsey  - Cypress Half Marathon (1:37:00 / N/A)
> 12 - @SarahDisney  - RangersTown 5k (32:59 / N/A)
> 
> Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you have or anyone else would like to edit or add a race, just let me know and I will be more than happy to do so. I look forward to reading how yalls race goes this weekend!


Will you please add me to the list?  I'm running Avengers Super Heroes Half this weekend.  Considering I've only been training for 3 weeks, my goal is to finish.


----------



## The Expert

michigandergirl said:


> Some of you may remember the great "does your butt get cold" debate from this thread. Yesterday it was 23 degrees on my early morning run and I can say definitively MY BUTT WAS COLD!!



Problem solved... I just bought one of these: https://www.smartwool.com/shop/wome...ens-corbet-120-skirt-sw0sp246?variationId=001


----------



## PrincessV

The Expert said:


> Problem solved... I just bought one of these: https://www.smartwool.com/shop/wome...ens-corbet-120-skirt-sw0sp246?variationId=001


Alert - rabbit hole! SmartWool makes TIGHTS?!?! Uh-oh... 
(No, really - thanks for this - I had no idea!)


----------



## FFigawi

For those of you who aren't aware, the twice-yearly DC Rainmaker/CleverTraining sale is happening now. 20% off one item including watches, trainers, and pretty much everything else. Good time to pick up that gadget you've had your eye on. Me? I need a new trainer and am choosing between a Tacx Neo and a Wahoo Kickr.

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/11/trainers-power-meters-fenix5-sale.html


----------



## The Expert

PrincessV said:


> Alert - rabbit hole! SmartWool makes TIGHTS?!?! Uh-oh...
> (No, really - thanks for this - I had no idea!)



YES! They make EVERYthing! I'm obsessed.


----------



## Dis5150

Okay, this may be a stupid question but does anyone wear knee high socks that aren't compression when they run? I don't mind the compression on the leg but I want the foot part of the sock to be like regular running socks? Does this even exist?


----------



## Miranda

FFigawi said:


> For those of you who aren't aware, the twice-yearly DC Rainmaker/CleverTraining sale is happening now. 20% off one item including watches, trainers, and pretty much everything else. Good time to pick up that gadget you've had your eye on. Me? I need a new trainer and am choosing between a Tacx Neo and a Wahoo Kickr.
> 
> https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/11/trainers-power-meters-fenix5-sale.html


I'm trying to decide if I should spring for a new Garmin or not. 

I think the battery on mine might be dying, but I'm not sure.  It's almost 3 years old, and it died after 2 hours in my HM last weekend.  I thought maybe it just didn't actually get charged all the way.  What happened was I didn't charge it for a while, and went for a run on a Wednesday and it was at 18%, and it died mid-run.  Not entirely unexpected.  So, I popped it in the charger when I got home and didn't think anything about it.  Then on Saturday, when I was packing stuff up to leave for our trip to the HM, I realized it was still dead.  I had never verified it started charging... apparently I needed to power it on while it was sitting in the charger to get it to start charging from the dead state.  It seemed to charge up to 100% fairly quickly... before we left anyway.  Then on Sunday, it went low battery at mile 10 and kaput at mile 11.  I thought maybe it somehow got killed because I was Live Tracking even though that's never happened before.  I charged it up again and used it this week twice, and it seems like it was kind of low... I used it for a 42 minute indoor spin class with the GPS turned off and a 46 min outdoor run last night and it was already at 69%.  In the past I have gone like 5-6 activities at least between charging.

Of course, sites are saying that a Garmin 245/645 is rumored "any day now" so that also throws a monkey wrench into things.   Do I want to get a 235 when I know that there's a new model about to come out?


----------



## Miranda

Dis5150 said:


> Okay, this may be a stupid question but does anyone wear knee high socks that aren't compression when they run? I don't mind the compression on the leg but I want the foot part of the sock to be like regular running socks? Does this even exist?


I find that my Pro Compression knee high socks don't really feel very compressive in the foot even though they are technically full compression socks.


----------



## FFigawi

Miranda said:


> Of course, sites are saying that a Garmin 245/645 is rumored "any day now" so that also throws a monkey wrench into things.   Do I want to get a 235 when I know that there's a new model about to come out?



The current sale lasts for another week or two, giving you time to wait for "any day now" to arrive.


----------



## Dis5150

Miranda said:


> I find that my Pro Compression knee high socks don't really feel very compressive in the foot even though they are technically full compression socks.



My Pro Compression socks are so thin in the foot! They have zero cushioning.


----------



## roxymama

Dis5150 said:


> Okay, this may be a stupid question but does anyone wear knee high socks that aren't compression when they run? I don't mind the compression on the leg but I want the foot part of the sock to be like regular running socks? Does this even exist?



A dancer thing was to cut the feet of longer socks off and wear them to be warm.  I suppose one could do that with your preferred shorter socks???  Have not tried for running so can't confirm it'll work for you.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> My pal @Keels is running Ragnar South Beach too.



DON’T REMIND ME!!!!

Meanwhile ...


----------



## roxymama

Keels said:


> DON’T REMIND ME!!!!
> 
> Meanwhile ...
> 
> View attachment 282611



You are smart to hydrate right now.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: It rarely gets in the 20s here in Georgia (lately, rarely into the 30s).

I layer running shirts, sometimes starting with as many as 4. I just peel them off as I warm up. 

Running tights over shorts so I can ditch those too (the tights, not the shorts). Sometimes I'll go with compression socks and shorts for the mid-range temperatures. This is a really good look, especially with black compression socks.

Head gear is generally a running hat, starting with an ear band.

Running jackets and burglar hats are usually too hot, so I avoid them.

All my routes are out and backs, so I'm back at my car every couple of miles, so ditching gear (or adding) isn't a problem.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I can’t answer as it doesn’t get that cold here where I have to worry about that


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: All the layers. Seriously, all the layers. I just keep layering and layering ... I mostly wear the same stuff year-round, I just wear more of it in the winter (with the exception of my inner bottom layer, which is capris in the warmer weather and tights when it gets cold)


----------



## FredtheDuck

The Expert said:


> Problem solved... I just bought one of these: https://www.smartwool.com/shop/wome...ens-corbet-120-skirt-sw0sp246?variationId=001



Thanks for sharing this! I’m a member of team cold butt, so this’ll be great!


----------



## NurseRunner

Dis5150 said:


> Okay, this may be a stupid question but does anyone wear knee high socks that aren't compression when they run? I don't mind the compression on the leg but I want the foot part of the sock to be like regular running socks? Does this even exist?



You can get compression sleeves that don’t cover your feet and wear the socks you want.  That’s usually what I have done in the past.


----------



## McNs

I'm well and truly out of winter in my part of the world but then it never really gets that cold here. A cold early morning run would still be mid to high 30s, I'm usually OK with gloves and either a long sleeve running top or a light jacket over a t shirt. Biggest issue is rain, we get lots of it, and it is my running kryptonite...

I did travel to Rochester, NY for work in December 2010. First time in the snow, first time running below freezing. I layered up on top, shorts, and a couple pairs of socks to keep feet warm. Biggest issue was I hadn't thought about ears - they got really cold, I wound up running a lot of the time with my hands covering them up!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Dis5150 said:


> Okay, this may be a stupid question but does anyone wear knee high socks that aren't compression when they run?



I called mine socks but they are really sleeves

https://www.zensah.com/products/compression-leg-sleeves?variant=25664965446

I have a pair of another brand that are socks. They are so tight, I can hardly get them on and off.


----------



## JeffW

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I called mine socks but they are really sleeves
> 
> https://www.zensah.com/products/compression-leg-sleeves?variant=25664965446
> 
> I have a pair of another brand that are socks. They are so tight, I can hardly get them on and off.



Zensah makes socks as well as the sleeves.  I have both.  I tend to pick the socks for temps in the 30's, sleeves when warmer.


----------



## TheHamm

Watching my plane being disassembled at the gate due to a flock of geese, I may revise my weekend race goal from ‘finish’ to ‘start.’ 
First 10k, best case scenario is 4 hours of sleep- I’m still gonna try!


----------



## Capang

TheHamm said:


> Watching my plane being disassembled at the gate due to a flock of geese, I may revise my weekend race goal from ‘finish’ to ‘start.’
> First 10k, best case scenario is 4 hours of sleep- I’m still gonna try!


Yikes!!! Safe travels!


----------



## avondale

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With cooler temps starting to settle in a bit across the country I thought we should discuss cold weather running gear. What clothes do you wear for your colder runs?



ATTQOTD: Depends on exact temperature, windiness, and presence of rain/snow.  I will run in light/moderate rain, but not pouring rain.  I won't run in freezing rain, or if there is ice on the trail.  I have run with snow still on the trail, which makes things more of an agility test if you don't want to get your feet too wet in the freezing temps.

At 50 F and above, just the normal tank top and shorts.

Upper 40s F: maybe T-shirt and shorts if no wind and sunny; if windy, then T-shirt and leggings, maybe arm-warmers to start. If light rain and wind, add waterproof light jacket and baseball cap.

Lower 40s F: T-shirt and leggings if no wind and sunny; if windy, then long-sleeved shirt and leggings. Same rain additions.

Upper 30s F: long-sleeved shirt and leggings, light gloves to start.  Same rain additions.

Lower 30s F: tank top with long-sleeved shirt over, leggings, light gloves to start.  Same rain additions.

Upper 20s F: tank top with long-sleeved shirt, windbreaker over that, leggings, hat, light gloves.  Would not run in freezing rain, but would run in light snow with this gear.  This morning I ran in this gear, but only 40 min.  Finished at a temp of 25 F and had pushed up the windbreaker sleeves.  I had been debating taking off the gloves and hat, but knew I was almost done, so didn't.

Lower 20s F and below: add another top layer, or maybe the arm-warmers.  Possibly heavier gloves.

Here in Maryland just north of DC, we don't usually get too cold for too long.  Usually in the winter, I'm running in 30s F and low 40s F, which is absolutely great as far as I'm concerned.  Our current cold snap is unusual for fall.


----------



## BikeFan

Race Report: Richmond Marathon

While I'd done a bunch of races in 2017, I hadn't really run any of them for a super-fast time.  I'd mostly been running with friends and family at an easier pace, just to enjoy the experience of different events.  For Chicago, I'd wanted to get a BQ, but the heat wrecked those plans, and I was hoping to try again at Richmond.  I'd run sub-3:20 there three other times, and I knew the course, but this year, I hadn't really done much more than run a lot of base miles.  While I was averaging just under 50 miles/week, almost of all of that was just at easy pace, with few tempo workouts and basically no speed work.  I wasn't sure I'd be able to get under 3:20 just on that sort of training.  

Weather reports leading up to the race were suggesting ideal temps, but a cold front rolled in a day before, and by race morning it was down to the upper 20's.  I rarely race in anything other than short sleeves and shorts, but I opted for long sleeves this time, along with knit gloves and thicker shorts.  I'd arranged to meet someone from another forum who was also shooting for 3:20, and we met up in the corral just before the start.  He'd run a bunch more miles than me in training and had run some very fast halfs leading up to this race, so I was confident he'd be able to PR and BQ this race, despite the fact he hadn't done a full in the past two years.  

Starting off, we were just off pace for our first mile as we warmed up, and then my pace buddy started speeding up.  He said he felt great and was hoping to possibly break 3:18.  I cautioned him that this course started off harder in the first half but had a flat/downhill final 10K, so you want to start it slow and try to build momentum as you head for the finish.  Unfortunately, his enthusiasm got the best of him, and 11 of our first 13 miles were well under our 7:37 goal pace.  We hit the halfway point at 1:38:35, but I was beginning to feel the fast start.  By around mile 15, my pace buddy was starting to lag a little, and around mile 22, he was really struggling to keep up.  I finally had to leave him at that point to preserve my own chances at a BQ.  I was also suffering by then, but I'd done enough marathons by now to just focus on getting to the next mile marker and seeing how I felt then.  Thanks to the flat final miles, I was actually able to pick up the pace a little for the final three miles, running negative splits of 7:34, 7:23, and 7:11.  I saw my wife just before the finish and crossed the line in *3:18:05*, for my third fast time ever and a BQ for 2019!  

At the finish I got a nice congratulations from Bart Yasso of Runner's World for meeting my goal.  He'd been standing next to my wife when she met me just after mile 16, and she'd told him about my goal for the day and pointed me out as I passed.  He actually remembered me at the finish and that I was looking to break 3:20, which was very cool of him.  He's a great guy and an amazing ambassador for the sport.  I was also surprised by my calorie consumption for this one.  I'd slowly been cutting back on the number of gels I used in races, to the point I was using none in halfs and about 3 or so in a full.  For this one, I started with three in my pocket, and took my first at mile 8, right at the one hour mark.  At mile 15, I passed one of the 'junk food' stops they have along the course and took a small cup of gummy bears, eating about 6 of them.  I usually get slight nausea late in races when I'm really pushing it, and after those gummy bears, I really lost all appetite.  I got a cup of Powerade at a few of the water stations, but didn't touch the other two gels.  Surprisingly, I don't think that hurt my performance at all.  There's always something new to learn about the marathon.  

Anyway, thanks for reading.  Time to hobble up to bed for some much-needed rest.  I hope everyone else's races went well this weekend!


----------



## Keels

Two legs and 19.3 miles down, one leg and 7.8 to go of #RagnarSouthBeach.

I’m having fun, but I also haven’t slept since Friday night and barely at that.

My last leg should go off around 4:55 a.m.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Congrats @BikeFan on your BQ!!
@Keels I'm tired just hearing that. I really don't know how you people are able to stay awake all night? Congrats and glad you're still having fun


----------



## garneska

Awesome job @BikeFan.  That is terrific.  Sounds like you had a great race.


----------



## gjramsey

Cypress Half Marathon Race Report:

Another pretty nice morning for a race. Not too warm T+D was around 110. Cypress Running Club is one of the sponsors of the race, and our running club was out in force again this year. The race was scheduled to start at 6:45, so we had our team picture at 6:05. I think we composed about 15% of the entire field.  So nice to have the race about 10 minutes from the house.






Since I ran a PR half two weeks ago, I decided to make today a training run.  Ran a two mile warmup, and made my way to the corral.  Started the race with the 1:45 pace group.   The number of runners with the pace group was a little too large for my liking, so just past mile 1 I made my way around them and tried to pace myslef a little faster than them.  I decided to make the race a progression run, and around mile 6 I picked up the pace a little bit.  At Mile 10, picked the pace up again to the finish.  

Splits:
1 7:57.9
2 7:50.8 
3 7:53.1 
4 7:56.9 
5 7:49.5 
6 7:46.8 
7 7:37.3
8 7:37.1 
9 7:38.0 
10 7:36.8 
11 7:28.5 
12 7:18.1 
13 7:15.5 

I hit the finish line with a time of 1:40:59, which was a bit under my revised goal of 1:44.  4th of 49 in age group (only 11 minutes behind 3rd. LOL), 109 of 1151 overall.

I was very pleased with my running today two weeks past the hard half I ran for a PR.  After the race, I did run another two miles to get to a total of 17 for the day.


----------



## Sailormoon2

WOW! @gjramsey  that is fantastic!


----------



## JClimacus

gjramsey said:


> Cypress Half Marathon Race Report:
> 
> Another pretty nice morning for a race.



Nice job for a "training run!" Doing the 50+ age group proud.


----------



## SarahDisney

RangersTown 5K Recap
*Overall Opinion: *500000/10. Would do again tomorrow. (Not for Islanders Fans)

*The Amazing:*
- Boo Nieves was there!!!!!!!! (I know, none of you know who that is). They brought out a lot of the alumni that they bring in for all of these events, but having an active player was nice.
- The pre- and post-race environment was awesome. I wasn't sure if this would be a Rangers-themed race or a Rangers fan event that included a race, and it was definitely more of a fan event, which I loved because Rangers fan events hold a special place in my heart. I also really liked that they managed to make it a fan event without detracting from the race at all, which was cool.
- The sea of blue (because we're the Blueshirts). Seriously, I made the right call wearing my cotton Rangers t-shirt. Almost everyone was wearing something Rangers. It was awesome.
- The "starting gun" was actually the Rangers goal sound. And they had the goal light. It was amazing. We all scored before we even started!
- I got a high five from Adam Graves mid-race, a high five from Boo Nieves at the finish, and a selfie with Mike Richter after the race.




- PR by a lot (I think 2.5 minutes). Over 2 minutes faster than goal. What???

*The Good:*
- Enthusiasm from the crowd and the runners was great. Not a lot of spectators along the course, but where there were people, they were great.
- The race was well-marked and seemed well-supported. The staff really seemed like they knew what was going on, which was good.
- The course was nice. There were more trees than I expected, but we did see all of the sights of Flushing Meadows Corona Park (for those of you who don't know, that's where the 1964-5 World's Fair was held, where the Mets play, and where the US Open is held).





*The Not-So-Good:*
- As far as I know, the race was called for 10:00. We started at 10:15, and that seemed planned. I'm not sure if that was something that was announced before I got there or if this just wasn't public knowledge, but it did annoy me.
- There was only one water stop (they advertised two, I think), and they gave out bottles of water. Which is annoying because I hate wasting things, so I wound up running while holding a water bottle for about a mile before I finally ditched it.
- I pushed myself too hard and I knew it, but I just couldn't tamp down my excitement. Boo Nieves! High five from Adam Graves! How was I not supposed to be pushing hard???

*Would I Do This Race Again?* See above. Seriously, assuming it's on a Sunday again next year, I'm doing it. Even if I have to schlep up to Westchester (which is where it was last year). But maybe I should throw in some walk breaks next time just to force myself to calm down and slow down.

*Would I Recommend It To Others*? Maybe. If you're looking for a super-serious, no fun run, then not so much. If you're not a Rangers fan, you might feel very out of place, but it wouldn't be a terrible experience (unless you're wearing the jersey of another team in our division, in which case ... no). If you are a Rangers fan ... do it. It's the perfect race for a Rangers fan.

*What's Next For Sarah?* I've got a Turkey Trot on 11/23. Based on my amazing performances in my last 2 races, goal for that definitely needs to be adjusted. But there might be another factor in play, so I'll wait until closer to the race to officially adjust the goal.

*Official Time: 30:40*
That's good for 304/845 overall, 103/430 female, and 20/106 in my age group.
I think that's my first top-20 age group in a race that had 20 people in my age group.
Overall, I'm thrilled - both with the race and with my performance.


----------



## Sailormoon2

OMG @SarahDisney your excitement is jumping off the page!! Congrats on the PR, and it is obviuos you had an awesome time too!!


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> RangersTown 5K Recap
> *Overall Opinion: *500000/10. Would do again tomorrow. (Not for Islanders Fans)
> 
> *The Amazing:*
> - Boo Nieves was there!!!!!!!! (I know, none of you know who that is). They brought out a lot of the alumni that they bring in for all of these events, but having an active player was nice.
> - The pre- and post-race environment was awesome. I wasn't sure if this would be a Rangers-themed race or a Rangers fan event that included a race, and it was definitely more of a fan event, which I loved because Rangers fan events hold a special place in my heart. I also really liked that they managed to make it a fan event without detracting from the race at all, which was cool.
> - The sea of blue (because we're the Blueshirts). Seriously, I made the right call wearing my cotton Rangers t-shirt. Almost everyone was wearing something Rangers. It was awesome.
> - The "starting gun" was actually the Rangers goal sound. And they had the goal light. It was amazing. We all scored before we even started!
> - I got a high five from Adam Graves mid-race, a high five from Boo Nieves at the finish, and a selfie with Mike Richter after the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PR by a lot (I think 2.5 minutes). Over 2 minutes faster than goal. What???
> 
> *The Good:*
> - Enthusiasm from the crowd and the runners was great. Not a lot of spectators along the course, but where there were people, they were great.
> - The race was well-marked and seemed well-supported. The staff really seemed like they knew what was going on, which was good.
> - The course was nice. There were more trees than I expected, but we did see all of the sights of Flushing Meadows Corona Park (for those of you who don't know, that's where the 1964-5 World's Fair was held, where the Mets play, and where the US Open is held).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Not-So-Good:*
> - As far as I know, the race was called for 10:00. We started at 10:15, and that seemed planned. I'm not sure if that was something that was announced before I got there or if this just wasn't public knowledge, but it did annoy me.
> - There was only one water stop (they advertised two, I think), and they gave out bottles of water. Which is annoying because I hate wasting things, so I wound up running while holding a water bottle for about a mile before I finally ditched it.
> - I pushed myself too hard and I knew it, but I just couldn't tamp down my excitement. Boo Nieves! High five from Adam Graves! How was I not supposed to be pushing hard???
> 
> *Would I Do This Race Again?* See above. Seriously, assuming it's on a Sunday again next year, I'm doing it. Even if I have to schlep up to Westchester (which is where it was last year). But maybe I should throw in some walk breaks next time just to force myself to calm down and slow down.
> 
> *Would I Recommend It To Others*? Maybe. If you're looking for a super-serious, no fun run, then not so much. If you're not a Rangers fan, you might feel very out of place, but it wouldn't be a terrible experience (unless you're wearing the jersey of another team in our division, in which case ... no). If you are a Rangers fan ... do it. It's the perfect race for a Rangers fan.
> 
> *What's Next For Sarah?* I've got a Turkey Trot on 11/23. Based on my amazing performances in my last 2 races, goal for that definitely needs to be adjusted. But there might be another factor in play, so I'll wait until closer to the race to officially adjust the goal.
> 
> *Official Time: 30:40*
> That's good for 304/845 overall, 103/430 female, and 20/106 in my age group.
> I think that's my first top-20 age group in a race that had 20 people in my age group.
> Overall, I'm thrilled - both with the race and with my performance.



Congratulations on the PR and great recap! The Carolina Hurricanes host an annual 5k down here. I've never done it, but your experience makes me want to give it a shot!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Congrats to all the racers this weekend!  I seem to be really struggling to keep up with the thread lately, but I really enjoyed everyone's thoughts on the QOTD's this past week.  I had two thoughts:

On finding time to run with little ones - My girls are long past little one stage, but I do think that the challenges ease up some as our kids get older but then there are new challenges.  I have found that to get in my runs I have to be creative.  As an example on Mondays I have to take my girls to dance, this is a 3 hour commitment and 25 minutes from home.  So I put on my running gear and once i drop them off at the studio I park and use the studio as my running base.  Over the past few years of doing this I feel like I know the trails and neighborhoods there as well as I do at home.  It has been a great way to get in a run and still meet parent duties.

On the change in weather and how to dress - I live in Michigan and winter is here.  On Thursday I had to wait to run until about 8pm, it was a cold day.  That evening I was making dinner, taking care of dishes, etc. and not at all paying attention to the weather outside.  So I get on some running gear - running compression pants, shorts, long sleeve Disney shirt and a vest.  I step outside and it was practically a blizzard!  Lots of snow, big time wind and it had gone from the 40's to the 20's...  I turned around stepped back inside and added to my gear - gloves, snow cap, and exchanged the vest for an outer shell jacket.  All this to say I think it is critical to dress so that during the first 10 minutes of the run I am a bit cold.  I warm up and then do not have to worry about sweating too much, soaking my inside layer and then freezing.  Having layers and removable items like snow caps and and gloves allow me to manage my tempature through the run.  This is very important to me because I am too cheap to get my treadmill fixed.  This begins another winter of braving the elements.


----------



## JulieODC

SarahDisney said:


> RangersTown 5K Recap
> *Overall Opinion: *500000/10. Would do again tomorrow. (Not for Islanders Fans)
> 
> *The Amazing:*
> - Boo Nieves was there!!!!!!!! (I know, none of you know who that is). They brought out a lot of the alumni that they bring in for all of these events, but having an active player was nice.
> - The pre- and post-race environment was awesome. I wasn't sure if this would be a Rangers-themed race or a Rangers fan event that included a race, and it was definitely more of a fan event, which I loved because Rangers fan events hold a special place in my heart. I also really liked that they managed to make it a fan event without detracting from the race at all, which was cool.
> - The sea of blue (because we're the Blueshirts). Seriously, I made the right call wearing my cotton Rangers t-shirt. Almost everyone was wearing something Rangers. It was awesome.
> - The "starting gun" was actually the Rangers goal sound. And they had the goal light. It was amazing. We all scored before we even started!
> - I got a high five from Adam Graves mid-race, a high five from Boo Nieves at the finish, and a selfie with Mike Richter after the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PR by a lot (I think 2.5 minutes). Over 2 minutes faster than goal. What???
> 
> *The Good:*
> - Enthusiasm from the crowd and the runners was great. Not a lot of spectators along the course, but where there were people, they were great.
> - The race was well-marked and seemed well-supported. The staff really seemed like they knew what was going on, which was good.
> - The course was nice. There were more trees than I expected, but we did see all of the sights of Flushing Meadows Corona Park (for those of you who don't know, that's where the 1964-5 World's Fair was held, where the Mets play, and where the US Open is held).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Not-So-Good:*
> - As far as I know, the race was called for 10:00. We started at 10:15, and that seemed planned. I'm not sure if that was something that was announced before I got there or if this just wasn't public knowledge, but it did annoy me.
> - There was only one water stop (they advertised two, I think), and they gave out bottles of water. Which is annoying because I hate wasting things, so I wound up running while holding a water bottle for about a mile before I finally ditched it.
> - I pushed myself too hard and I knew it, but I just couldn't tamp down my excitement. Boo Nieves! High five from Adam Graves! How was I not supposed to be pushing hard???
> 
> *Would I Do This Race Again?* See above. Seriously, assuming it's on a Sunday again next year, I'm doing it. Even if I have to schlep up to Westchester (which is where it was last year). But maybe I should throw in some walk breaks next time just to force myself to calm down and slow down.
> 
> *Would I Recommend It To Others*? Maybe. If you're looking for a super-serious, no fun run, then not so much. If you're not a Rangers fan, you might feel very out of place, but it wouldn't be a terrible experience (unless you're wearing the jersey of another team in our division, in which case ... no). If you are a Rangers fan ... do it. It's the perfect race for a Rangers fan.
> 
> *What's Next For Sarah?* I've got a Turkey Trot on 11/23. Based on my amazing performances in my last 2 races, goal for that definitely needs to be adjusted. But there might be another factor in play, so I'll wait until closer to the race to officially adjust the goal.
> 
> *Official Time: 30:40*
> That's good for 304/845 overall, 103/430 female, and 20/106 in my age group.
> I think that's my first top-20 age group in a race that had 20 people in my age group.
> Overall, I'm thrilled - both with the race and with my performance.



Sounds like a great race - congrats!!


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> RangersTown 5K Recap
> *Overall Opinion: *500000/10. Would do again tomorrow. (Not for Islanders Fans)
> 
> *The Amazing:*
> - Boo Nieves was there!!!!!!!! (I know, none of you know who that is). They brought out a lot of the alumni that they bring in for all of these events, but having an active player was nice.
> - The pre- and post-race environment was awesome. I wasn't sure if this would be a Rangers-themed race or a Rangers fan event that included a race, and it was definitely more of a fan event, which I loved because Rangers fan events hold a special place in my heart. I also really liked that they managed to make it a fan event without detracting from the race at all, which was cool.
> - The sea of blue (because we're the Blueshirts). Seriously, I made the right call wearing my cotton Rangers t-shirt. Almost everyone was wearing something Rangers. It was awesome.
> - The "starting gun" was actually the Rangers goal sound. And they had the goal light. It was amazing. We all scored before we even started!
> - I got a high five from Adam Graves mid-race, a high five from Boo Nieves at the finish, and a selfie with Mike Richter after the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PR by a lot (I think 2.5 minutes). Over 2 minutes faster than goal. What???
> 
> *The Good:*
> - Enthusiasm from the crowd and the runners was great. Not a lot of spectators along the course, but where there were people, they were great.
> - The race was well-marked and seemed well-supported. The staff really seemed like they knew what was going on, which was good.
> - The course was nice. There were more trees than I expected, but we did see all of the sights of Flushing Meadows Corona Park (for those of you who don't know, that's where the 1964-5 World's Fair was held, where the Mets play, and where the US Open is held).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Not-So-Good:*
> - As far as I know, the race was called for 10:00. We started at 10:15, and that seemed planned. I'm not sure if that was something that was announced before I got there or if this just wasn't public knowledge, but it did annoy me.
> - There was only one water stop (they advertised two, I think), and they gave out bottles of water. Which is annoying because I hate wasting things, so I wound up running while holding a water bottle for about a mile before I finally ditched it.
> - I pushed myself too hard and I knew it, but I just couldn't tamp down my excitement. Boo Nieves! High five from Adam Graves! How was I not supposed to be pushing hard???
> 
> *Would I Do This Race Again?* See above. Seriously, assuming it's on a Sunday again next year, I'm doing it. Even if I have to schlep up to Westchester (which is where it was last year). But maybe I should throw in some walk breaks next time just to force myself to calm down and slow down.
> 
> *Would I Recommend It To Others*? Maybe. If you're looking for a super-serious, no fun run, then not so much. If you're not a Rangers fan, you might feel very out of place, but it wouldn't be a terrible experience (unless you're wearing the jersey of another team in our division, in which case ... no). If you are a Rangers fan ... do it. It's the perfect race for a Rangers fan.
> 
> *What's Next For Sarah?* I've got a Turkey Trot on 11/23. Based on my amazing performances in my last 2 races, goal for that definitely needs to be adjusted. But there might be another factor in play, so I'll wait until closer to the race to officially adjust the goal.
> 
> *Official Time: 30:40*
> That's good for 304/845 overall, 103/430 female, and 20/106 in my age group.
> I think that's my first top-20 age group in a race that had 20 people in my age group.
> Overall, I'm thrilled - both with the race and with my performance.



Nice race report and run from another Ranger fan here [who lives in Northeastern CT - Bruins country].  And yes, I know who Boo Nieves is!  Not to mention the 6 game win streak after a slow start this year! Nice to see members from the '94 Stanley Cup team out there!


----------



## LSUlakes

BikeFan said:


> Race Report: Richmond Marathon
> 
> While I'd done a bunch of races in 2017, I hadn't really run any of them for a super-fast time.  I'd mostly been running with friends and family at an easier pace, just to enjoy the experience of different events.  For Chicago, I'd wanted to get a BQ, but the heat wrecked those plans, and I was hoping to try again at Richmond.  I'd run sub-3:20 there three other times, and I knew the course, but this year, I hadn't really done much more than run a lot of base miles.  While I was averaging just under 50 miles/week, almost of all of that was just at easy pace, with few tempo workouts and basically no speed work.  I wasn't sure I'd be able to get under 3:20 just on that sort of training.
> 
> Weather reports leading up to the race were suggesting ideal temps, but a cold front rolled in a day before, and by race morning it was down to the upper 20's.  I rarely race in anything other than short sleeves and shorts, but I opted for long sleeves this time, along with knit gloves and thicker shorts.  I'd arranged to meet someone from another forum who was also shooting for 3:20, and we met up in the corral just before the start.  He'd run a bunch more miles than me in training and had run some very fast halfs leading up to this race, so I was confident he'd be able to PR and BQ this race, despite the fact he hadn't done a full in the past two years.
> 
> Starting off, we were just off pace for our first mile as we warmed up, and then my pace buddy started speeding up.  He said he felt great and was hoping to possibly break 3:18.  I cautioned him that this course started off harder in the first half but had a flat/downhill final 10K, so you want to start it slow and try to build momentum as you head for the finish.  Unfortunately, his enthusiasm got the best of him, and 11 of our first 13 miles were well under our 7:37 goal pace.  We hit the halfway point at 1:38:35, but I was beginning to feel the fast start.  By around mile 15, my pace buddy was starting to lag a little, and around mile 22, he was really struggling to keep up.  I finally had to leave him at that point to preserve my own chances at a BQ.  I was also suffering by then, but I'd done enough marathons by now to just focus on getting to the next mile marker and seeing how I felt then.  Thanks to the flat final miles, I was actually able to pick up the pace a little for the final three miles, running negative splits of 7:34, 7:23, and 7:11.  I saw my wife just before the finish and crossed the line in *3:18:05*, for my third fast time ever and a BQ for 2019!
> 
> At the finish I got a nice congratulations from Bart Yasso of Runner's World for meeting my goal.  He'd been standing next to my wife when she met me just after mile 16, and she'd told him about my goal for the day and pointed me out as I passed.  He actually remembered me at the finish and that I was looking to break 3:20, which was very cool of him.  He's a great guy and an amazing ambassador for the sport.  I was also surprised by my calorie consumption for this one.  I'd slowly been cutting back on the number of gels I used in races, to the point I was using none in halfs and about 3 or so in a full.  For this one, I started with three in my pocket, and took my first at mile 8, right at the one hour mark.  At mile 15, I passed one of the 'junk food' stops they have along the course and took a small cup of gummy bears, eating about 6 of them.  I usually get slight nausea late in races when I'm really pushing it, and after those gummy bears, I really lost all appetite.  I got a cup of Powerade at a few of the water stations, but didn't touch the other two gels.  Surprisingly, I don't think that hurt my performance at all.  There's always something new to learn about the marathon.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for reading.  Time to hobble up to bed for some much-needed rest.  I hope everyone else's races went well this weekend!



Congrats on a strong race and BQ!



SarahDisney said:


> RangersTown 5K Recap
> *Overall Opinion: *500000/10. Would do again tomorrow. (Not for Islanders Fans)
> 
> *The Amazing:*
> - Boo Nieves was there!!!!!!!! (I know, none of you know who that is). They brought out a lot of the alumni that they bring in for all of these events, but having an active player was nice.
> - The pre- and post-race environment was awesome. I wasn't sure if this would be a Rangers-themed race or a Rangers fan event that included a race, and it was definitely more of a fan event, which I loved because Rangers fan events hold a special place in my heart. I also really liked that they managed to make it a fan event without detracting from the race at all, which was cool.
> - The sea of blue (because we're the Blueshirts). Seriously, I made the right call wearing my cotton Rangers t-shirt. Almost everyone was wearing something Rangers. It was awesome.
> - The "starting gun" was actually the Rangers goal sound. And they had the goal light. It was amazing. We all scored before we even started!
> - I got a high five from Adam Graves mid-race, a high five from Boo Nieves at the finish, and a selfie with Mike Richter after the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PR by a lot (I think 2.5 minutes). Over 2 minutes faster than goal. What???
> 
> *The Good:*
> - Enthusiasm from the crowd and the runners was great. Not a lot of spectators along the course, but where there were people, they were great.
> - The race was well-marked and seemed well-supported. The staff really seemed like they knew what was going on, which was good.
> - The course was nice. There were more trees than I expected, but we did see all of the sights of Flushing Meadows Corona Park (for those of you who don't know, that's where the 1964-5 World's Fair was held, where the Mets play, and where the US Open is held).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Not-So-Good:*
> - As far as I know, the race was called for 10:00. We started at 10:15, and that seemed planned. I'm not sure if that was something that was announced before I got there or if this just wasn't public knowledge, but it did annoy me.
> - There was only one water stop (they advertised two, I think), and they gave out bottles of water. Which is annoying because I hate wasting things, so I wound up running while holding a water bottle for about a mile before I finally ditched it.
> - I pushed myself too hard and I knew it, but I just couldn't tamp down my excitement. Boo Nieves! High five from Adam Graves! How was I not supposed to be pushing hard???
> 
> *Would I Do This Race Again?* See above. Seriously, assuming it's on a Sunday again next year, I'm doing it. Even if I have to schlep up to Westchester (which is where it was last year). But maybe I should throw in some walk breaks next time just to force myself to calm down and slow down.
> 
> *Would I Recommend It To Others*? Maybe. If you're looking for a super-serious, no fun run, then not so much. If you're not a Rangers fan, you might feel very out of place, but it wouldn't be a terrible experience (unless you're wearing the jersey of another team in our division, in which case ... no). If you are a Rangers fan ... do it. It's the perfect race for a Rangers fan.
> 
> *What's Next For Sarah?* I've got a Turkey Trot on 11/23. Based on my amazing performances in my last 2 races, goal for that definitely needs to be adjusted. But there might be another factor in play, so I'll wait until closer to the race to officially adjust the goal.
> 
> *Official Time: 30:40*
> That's good for 304/845 overall, 103/430 female, and 20/106 in my age group.
> I think that's my first top-20 age group in a race that had 20 people in my age group.
> Overall, I'm thrilled - both with the race and with my performance.



Congrats on the PR!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Have you ever participated in a relay race of long distance? What was your experience like, and how does your training differ from a normal race?

ATTQOTD: I have not done one yet, but at some point I would like to do one. They look like a good time with plenty of chances to make good memories.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Some awesome race recaps from this weekend, congratulations @gjramsey, @BikeFan, and @SarahDisney! 

I didn't make my sub-30 goal at Candy Cane City. I have a recap in my journal, but the TL;DR is that my exercise-induced asthma flared up in the cold weather and the breathing challenges limited me. My official race time was 31:36, which is still a PR. (note: official time may change - gun and chip are the same and I was in the second wave - crossed around 44 seconds in, so I expect chip to lower to somewhere sub-31.) My chest still hurts today.

Oh well, there's always 2018.


----------



## KingLlama

*ATTQOTD:* No, but since I've taken up running, friends of mine want me to join up with them to participate in our local distance relay race, the Bourbon Chase. It's a 200-mile relay race through all the small towns in central Kentucky where bourbon distilleries are located. My town is inundated with runners and team vans on (usually) the second Saturday in October. It's a huge event, and looks like a blast. But running in a situation where people depend on me....that's more stress than I care to think about at this point.

HIGHLY recommend it for you runnin' fools out there, though. Central Kentucky is GORGEOUS, especially this time of year, and the theme is great.


----------



## roxymama

Congrats to all the racers this weekend!

@SarahDisney I totally get how you feel about geeking over your favorite team's alumni.  I wish my hawks still did their 5ks but they stopped a few years before I started running 
You crushed it!

@FredtheDuck I can just feel your breathing struggle; I've been there before it's so hard to get under control.  Hoping you get a better temp. race that treats you a little kinder in the breathing dept.

ATTQOTD: I've never done a relay but I was seriously thinking about the Flying Pig marathon relay if my husband, father-in-law and brother-in-law ever wanted to do it.  As a family bonding kind of thing.  I think that could be fun.  Just getting everyone's schedules to match is hard.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever participated in a relay race of long distance? What was your experience like, and how does your training differ from a normal race?



I have run a grand total of 1 relay race, the Tuna Run 200 from Raleigh to Atlantic Beach, NC.  It was a fantastic experience and ranks as one of my favorite running experiences.  I did a race report here:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-running-thread-2017.3568755/page-520#post-58367939

The race organizers recommend that you be in shape for a half marathon and run some doubles during training to get ready for the multiple legs.  I was about a month into my Dopey training plan after a summer of half marathon prep, so I just went with that and was just fine.  Ended up running 26.3 miles over 4.25 legs in 36 hours or so.

I do recommend looking into the rules of the race when you're choosing one.  The Tuna Run was a pretty laid back race without a lot of restrictions, and that led to a more pleasant experience for us, as we had a less than full strength team and were able to shift legs around between runners on the fly depending on how people felt (a few got sick overnight) and substitute runners out mid-leg on some of the longer legs in the heat of the day.  Other more serious races, like the Blue Ridge Relay, wouldn't allow that.  It requires a defined rotation of runners throughout the race (monitored at each exchange) and if you have to substitute a runner mid-leg they can't run any more during the race.  Just make sure you pick a race that fits your team makeup and goals.


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever participated in a relay race of long distance? What was your experience like, and how does your training differ from a normal race?


Just once - in 2009 I was part of a marathon relay team.  The marathon, half marathon and relay were all going on at the same time, so our team did the same course as the marathon runners.

There were 5 of us and I was the 3rd leg (6.3 miles).  It was...okay. I had to get to my starting area when the race itself started so I was waiting around for a LONG time and didn't know anyone, and I didn't get to cross the actual finish line, which I knew going into it but it was sort of anti-climactic? I'm not sure I'd do it again, but it was my first time at a "big" race, so I did enjoy the spectacle of it all.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever participated in a relay race of long distance? What was your experience like, and how does your training differ from a normal race?


Not yet, maybe someday.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With cooler temps starting to settle in a bit across the country I thought we should discuss cold weather running gear. What clothes do you wear for your colder runs?


I will run in shorts and short sleeves into the high 30's and don't run in a jacket until it gets below 20.  I prefer to layer as opposed to wear one warm jacket between 20 and about 38.  It has to be about -10 or colder for me to totally skip a run.

The most important advice I have is to start out cold.  If you aren't cold for the first mile you will be too warm for all the remaining miles.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever participated in a relay race of long distance? What was your experience like, and how does your training differ from a normal race?



I've done a few marathon relays but nothing further.  I do really want to do a Ragnar or something similar but just need to have enough people and then organize it.  Now that the majority of my running friends have kids of one age or another it is harder than it would have been a few years ago.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:   I have done 3 long distance road relays, and two trail relays.  The difference between the two types is immense.  I think I enjoy the road relays more, since the time seems to fly much faster, but also much more exhausting!  The trail relays are more relaxed, almost a camping type experience with some running thrown in.  

Agreed with the comment @camaker made above about looking at the rules of a road relay.  Ragnar seems to be one of the more popular ones, but I really hate some of the rules they have in place.  (no support on some legs from the vans, have to wave flags whenever you cross any street, and 3 strikes and your team is out if caught breaking rules).  Also don't like the way Ragnar came into Texas and tried to kill two independent relay races by scheduling their races within weeks of the other already established events.

Reno/Tahoe Odyssey is one I want to run somehow/some way in the future.


----------



## JulieODC

I’ve never done a relay - but they seem to be growing in popularity, so maybe someday?


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I have not done a relay race before. For a bit it was looking like I might get to do Reach the Beach this year (which used to be just its own thing here in NH sponsored by New Balance, but now it has been absorbed into Ragnar), but my running group did not sponsor a team this year.  Right now I am too slow to do a relay without some much speedier people to balance me out!  I know Rock Lobster in Maine has like a 10mm average pace requirement for the team.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTOQTD: Yes, I did the Run Across Georgia this past Memorial Day weekend. It is put on by our local running store and supports the local chapter of House of Heroes. It starts in Savannah, GA and runs 206 miles across the state to end in Columbus, GA. I ran it with a team of 12 relay runners and 2 support crew members (one was my husband). Each mile is marked with an American flag and it is one of the most amazing running experiences of my life. I'd love to do a Ragnar at some point, and the one @KingLlama mentioned sounds fantastic too!

My training mainly consisted of multiple runs per weekend broken into smaller segments. For example, 6 on Friday evening, 4 Saturday morning, 4 Saturday evening and 6 Sunday morning. I tried to imitate the timing I would have during the actual run, but didn't particularly feel like waking up at 2 AM on Sunday morning, which is when my final leg started. I highly recommend participating in one of these relays if you ever have the chance!

Below are the pictures of our relay team at the finish and our first leg starting at 10PM on Friday in Savannah, we finished Sunday around 2:30PM and I got to be lucky runner #1!


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats to all the weekend racers!

ATTQOTD:  We are talking with some running friends about potentially getting a team together for a Ragnar race.  Not sure we have enough interested though, but there is one in Tennessee in March that looked pretty appealing.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I have never done one but if I did, I think it might be a Tuna Run/Ragnar type. There was a marathon relay going on for the race I did two weekends ago. As we came up on one of the switch up points for the relay, I remember being jealous that those people coming in were done running when I still had six miles to go and wondering how long some of those people still waiting to start would have to continue to wait.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

No relays for me. Outside of rD races, which I do with friends and family, running is not a social activity for me. Relays would require a kind of social interaction that I just wouldn't enjoy.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

To echo @BuckeyeBama's sentiment: No relays for me. I'm a lone wolf runner. All of my training runs and races are just me. I will hang out with my brother before the start at Peachtree and Disney races, but that is the only social aspect of my running.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: None yet, but would like to try a Ragnar someday - there's one here in MI in September.


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: I have never done one but if I did, I think it might be a Tuna Run/Ragnar type. There was a marathon relay going on for the race I did two weekends ago. As we came up on one of the switch up points for the relay, I remember being jealous that those people coming in were done running when I still had six miles to go and wondering how long some of those people still waiting to start would have to continue to wait.



I found this very demoralizing when I ran the City of Oaks marathon last year, although for a slightly different reason.  When I was slogging along in those motivation-eating miles from ~14-20 or so, it was frustrating to have people blow by me like they were fresh out of the starting gate.  Which they were, because they all had "relay" bibs on.  I know, I know "run your own race" and all that, but it's hard not to feel something when you feel like you're running through mashed potatoes and somebody goes by like they have roller skates on!



BuckeyeBama said:


> No relays for me. Outside of rD races, which I do with friends and family, running is not a social activity for me. Relays would require a kind of social interaction that I just wouldn't enjoy.





OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> To echo @BuckeyeBama's sentiment: No relays for me. I'm a lone wolf runner. All of my training runs and races are just me. I will hang out with my brother before the start at Peachtree and Disney races, but that is the only social aspect of my running.



Believe it or not, this is me, too.  I never run with a group or even a running partner.  I'm shy and introverted by nature and don't do well in social situations where I don't know the other people involved well.  I am SO glad I pushed out of my comfort zone for the Tuna Run, though!  I had actually never met any of my teammates prior to race day and was quite nervous, but they ended up being a great group of people.  Take a chance on a relay like this if it comes along.  It may surprise you like it surprised me.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Not yet. My husband and I would love to do a Ragnar one day. They just seem like fun, but I don't have a lot of friends that like running. I always get the "YOU PAID TO RUN!?" remarks from them. LOL. I have also wanted to do a Triathlon Relay because I love swimming and wish that the Sprint distance was longer for the swim portion.

Avenger's Half Marathon Re-cap: I wasn't suppose to run this weekend, but I happened to be going to California to photograph a wedding on Saturday so on Friday I signed up for the dang Super Hero HM at Disneyland because the FOMO on the last Disneyland race was STRONG. In the end, I am so glad I did. I just went out and had fun and took pictures and had jello shots and smiled and laughed and cried. Mostly, I am super impressed with my body that it ran two half marathons within a week of each other. I am super sore today, but it was worth it.


----------



## Miranda

camaker said:


> Believe it or not, this is me, too.  I never run with a group or even a running partner.  I'm shy and introverted by nature and don't do well in social situations where I don't know the other people involved well.  I am SO glad I pushed out of my comfort zone for the Tuna Run, though!  I had actually never met any of my teammates prior to race day and was quite nervous, but they ended up being a great group of people.  Take a chance on a relay like this if it comes along.  It may surprise you like it surprised me.


This was me until last fall!  Almost a year ago exactly in fact.  I saw a local running group advertise on Facebook about a free winter running group that met twice a week and decided to join up and went to the first run the Wednesday before Thanksgiving, even though I'd never run with anyone before and I'm extremely self conscious about being slower than most everyone.  I have a great group of runner friends now.


----------



## jennamfeo

Miranda said:


> I saw a local running group advertise on Facebook


My tiny city doesn't have a running group so one of my goals for 2018 is to start one and to also start hosting race events in my city too!


----------



## PrincessV

roxymama said:


> A dancer thing was to cut the feet of longer socks off and wear them to be warm.  I suppose one could do that with your preferred shorter socks???  Have not tried for running so can't confirm it'll work for you.


<--- former dancer here - yep, I totally do that! I can wear them on my calves or on my arms. I've also bought cheap legwarmers to wear before a race to keep my legs toasty all the way up. And I've been known to cut a pair of tights to wear as a shrug. We dancers are all sorts of crafty, lol!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

camaker said:


> Believe it or not, this is me, too. I never run with a group or even a running partner. I'm shy and introverted by nature and don't do well in social situations where I don't know the other people involved well. I am SO glad I pushed out of my comfort zone for the Tuna Run, though! I had actually never met any of my teammates prior to race day and was quite nervous, but they ended up being a great group of people. Take a chance on a relay like this if it comes along. It may surprise you like it surprised me.



Hmmmmm. Based on that, I may have to give it a try. Anyone know (didn't bother googling it) if there's a website to hook-up spares with a team?


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

I wanted to share:  DW ran this past Saturday, for the first time in 4 months.  It was 7 minutes of Galloway run-walk, her usual running style.  And she can do Tree pose again.  This is progress.


----------



## roxymama

Off topic, I have the worst nose cold right now and because I'm not training for anything my motivation to power through it and run anyways is way low.  I looked at my time-hop from the last year and this exact week I had the same cold?  I wonder if my body stays healthy while I run and then as soon as I start being sedentary it decides it's ok to get sick (I know that is probably backwards and medically wrong.)  
I was kinda planning on maybe running a local 5k on Sat just to see what is left in my legs but now I'll probably be passing.  Blech.  Just had to share my misery.
If for some reason I feel better and give it a go, I'll add it here.


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Hmmmmm. Based on that, I may have to give it a try. Anyone know (didn't bother googling it) if there's a website to hook-up spares with a team?



Check out the website for the race you are interested in.  They usually have some guidance for individual runners looking for a team.  The Tuna Run actually had a mechanism where you could register as a "runner looking for a team" and you didn't have to pay a registration fee until you were placed with a team.  The other way that I know of (how I found my team) is through Facebook.  I'm a member of the local running Facebook group and the team captain posted that they were looking for runners.  I messaged her and we went from there.  Alternatively, I'm sure you could post to the group that you're looking for a team and see if that generates any interest, as well.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever participated in a relay race of long distance? What was your experience like, and how does your training differ from a normal race?



Well, funny you should ask ... I FINISHED RAGNAR SOUTH BEACH YESTERDAY!!!!! (So did @FFigawi and @CheapRunnerMike!!)

I felt pretty prepared going into RSB without any major change in training. Oddly enough, I found that RD Challenges have done the most good by condition my body and running for early morning wake-ups and compiling significant race mileage at a good pace over multiple runs.

In the last couple of weeks (including all three races at W&D), my goal was to just work on my pacing to stay steady between 12:00-13:00/mile. Why? Because it would make it easier for the rest of the runners in my van (and the other van) to have a pretty clear estimate of when to be ready at exchanges.

I had the most mileage of my entire 12-person team this weekend (what was scheduled as 10-9.3-5.6 ended up coming in at 27.7 total miles after in-race course changes), so I definitely wasn’t going for speed on my legs - and it afforded my teammates in my van (including a preggo gal) ample time to get to the next exchange, replenish supplies (we went through a LOT of candy and peanut butter and lunchmeat) and maybe squeeze in a power nap while I ran. And they always had a Red Bull and ice-cold PowerAde waiting for me when I finished!

Things I would’ve changed ... I’m not going to go into much detail since I’m going to do a full recap over on my PTR for Marathon Weekend, but I will highlight my takeaways:

1. Run at night/early morning with appropriate gear. I run during the dead middle of the day, so my overnight leg (with headlamp) was a first for me. I thought I was going to be fine because I’m a night owl, but #nope. It gets scary/lonely/awful doing a 9.3-mile run down a dark stretch of highway by yourself with only the lights of oncoming traffic to keep you company. I also wish I had used my night running gear during the W&D 10K & Half, because those courses SUCKED and because it would’ve given me a chance to get used to them. But more about that in the PTR.
2. Fully explore the depths of sleep deprivation or practice sleeping in areas you normally wouldn’t or WHEN you normally wouldn’t. I decided to just go with my body and let it determine when I would sleep. I can’t sleep on planes or in the car, so I don’t really know why I thought this would work for me, but hey ... I never said I was smart. This strategy ended up with me sleeping a total of 27 minutes (OK, I’m a real idiot) between 3:45 am on Saturday morning and 1:37 am this morning (it’s a Monday if you’re reading this in the future). I wouldn’t encourage it, but I don’t know what else i would’ve done. I brought a padded mat to use to try to stretch on, and I thought about trying to take a nap on it (on a picnic table, so like a hobo bed of sorts), but it got soaking wet so that option went away quickly. Plus, I’m a total “nighttime is the right-time” night owl, so that didn’t help. But at least I know what I can do on four hours of restless sleep the night before and 27 minutes of sleep in something like 48 hours (#NoMath).
3. Lastly ... don’t expect to be able to follow your normal post-run routine. Like I said, I had long legs so I was expecting to at least have a chance to stretch, foam roll or even have med tents at exchanges for ice. Unfortunately, all of my long legs were followed by runs of 2-4 miles which gave me about 20-30 minutes between each leg for the van to drive to the next Exchange (followed by at least an hour drive to the next major Exchange point), for me to go to the restroom and change out of my gross gear and THEN find a spot to post-run routine. It didn’t happen. And there was no med tent with ice (for legs 2 & 3, my team bought a small bag of ice and kept it in the Yeti cooler we were using and that helped), but being folded like a pretzel in a mini-van for two-to-three hours directly after a a long run does immeasurable damage on your body in a challenge like this. By the halfway point of my third led, my quads were done, my feet were burning and my hips just wanted to sit in butterfly position for a week and never move.
4. TRUST NO ONE (especially Race Directors) AND BRING EVERYTHING YOU NEED. As I alluded to above, my last leg had a significant change in mileage that didn’t happen until i started running. What was scheduled as a 5.3-mile leg with partial van support became a 7.6-mile leg with NO WATER. Of course, I received a text from Runner 5 about this right as I was about to enter a protected area where my team couldn’t get to me and bring me water. So, I had to go into ration mode with the two small bottles I had on my hydration belt. It was also high-sun, no clouds, Hot and incredibly humid ... so, just think worst possible scenario for no hydration assistance. I couldn’t do anything about my hydration belt - other than my team helping me out where they could ... but I’d already passed that. If the director at our Exchange had mentioned it, I would’ve grabbed my credit card and dealt with the no water by buying a cold water or a PowerAde every chance I could after consumption (gas station, CVS, etc.) and then save my belt bottles for when I got to the three miles or so where my team couldn’t reach me. Also, don’t trust mileage signs ... my 5.3 leg ended up clocking in at a cool 8.4 on my watch.

I do not plan to do another relay like that (and don’t all y’all go trying to get John to convince me otherwise ... he’s already tried and he knows the only option that I’ve given him about this), but it was a great and challenging experience - definitely something major to scratch off the bucket list!

Obligatory post-completion van shot:


Wind-swept after crossing the finish line:
 

Why we run these things:


----------



## ZellyB

OK, after reading @Keels post, maybe I DON'T want to do a Ragnar.


----------



## roxymama

ZellyB said:


> OK, after reading @Keels post, maybe I DON'T want to do a Ragnar.



But imagine all the packing spreadsheets you could make???


----------



## Keels

roxymama said:


> But imagine all the packing spreadsheets you could make???



Did I mention the very small, finite space that you have for all your crap?


----------



## roxymama

Keels said:


> Did I mention the very small, finite space that you have for all your crap?



So more like spreadsheets of all the things you can't take?   That's not as much fun.


----------



## jennamfeo

ZellyB said:


> OK, after reading @Keels post, maybe I DON'T want to do a Ragnar.



That's funny because I was thinking the opposite. But it could just be that medal picture luring me in....


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever participated in a relay race of long distance? What was your experience like, and how does your training differ from a normal race?



I've done two in Oman and as @Keels said, finished Ragnar South Beach yesterday. I've had a blast in all of them, primarily thanks to being in a van with a great group of people. If you don't have teammates who are fun, adaptable, and able to roll with things, your experience and enjoyment will suffer. We're* thinking of doing the Rock Lobster relay in Maine next summer to hopefully get better weather than we had in Miami this weekend. 


*not with @Keels, but possibly with @CheapRunnerMike and his wife. There's only one she might be willing to do in the future.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ZellyB said:


> OK, after reading @Keels post, maybe I DON'T want to do a Ragnar.



Yep, I just changed my mind too.


----------



## jmasgat

Never run a relay, but would really like to do one (says another solo runner)


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> I've done two in Oman and as @Keels said, finished Ragnar South Beach yesterday. I've had a blast in all of them, primarily thanks to being in a van with a great group of people. If you don't have teammates who are fun, adaptable, and able to roll with things, your experience and enjoyment will suffer. We're* thinking of doing the Rock Lobster relay in Maine next summer to hopefully get better weather than we had in Miami this weekend.
> 
> 
> *not with @Keels, but possibly with @CheapRunnerMike and his wife. There's only one she might be willing to do in the future.



That’s definitely a large part of it - and would be one of the requirements for me to do another one in the future ... I have to be friends with all the members of my team.

Also, I think Ragnar is a little too rigid with the rules when it comes to things like this, and I really HATE that you only get to pick a combination of legs, not the mileage you want to do. If that makes sense? I wanted to have a long run in my grouping of legs (10 miles or more) but that meant either 23+ miles or no long run. Texas Independence Relay still holds my interest because of how flexible they are with who runs what legs.


----------



## gjramsey

Keels said:


> Also, I think Ragnar is a little too rigid with the rules when it comes to things like this, and I really HATE that you only get to pick a combination of legs, not the mileage you want to do. If that makes sense? I wanted to have a long run in my grouping of legs (10 miles or more) but that meant either 23+ miles or no long run. Texas Independence Relay still holds my interest because of how flexible they are with who runs what legs.



I agree with all of this!  TIR and Capital to Coast are so much more laid back and not near as strict on rules as Ragnar.  TIR does have more support compared to Capital to Coast at the exchanges.

I still do not get why Ragnar has No Support Legs.


----------



## SarahDisney

Thanks for all the kind words about my race, guys!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever participated in a relay race of long distance? What was your experience like, and how does your training differ from a normal race?



I've never done a relay. Don't know that I ever will, since I don't play well with others. But I'm really enjoying reading about other people's experiences. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Keels

gjramsey said:


> I agree with all of this!  TIR and Capital to Coast are so much more laid back and not near as strict on rules as Ragnar.  TIR does have more support compared to Capital to Coast at the exchanges.
> 
> I still do not get why Ragnar has No Support Legs.



All three of my legs (10.0, 9.3, 8.4) were all NO VAN SUPPORT legs. The first two had water at two places (around 3.5 and 7), so no biggie. When the last leg was supposed to be 5.3, it didn’t matter either. But large lengths of this race were done on A1A or in places where allowing a van to park and meet you wasn’t a problem. By early morning on Sunday, you started to see vans say “screw the rules” in an effort to aid their runners ... it was just too humid and too hot to not try to help them.

Also, no port-potties except for exchanges. On one leg, I had to ask Police men standing and cheering on the corner if they could let me in the station to use the restroom.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I've been the running leg in a half-Ironman team triathlon.  That counts, right?  

Actually, I felt kinda guilty passing all those soloists who had to swim 1.2 miles and bike 56 before hitting the running leg.  Oh, well, nothing I could do about that!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  Never done a long distance really.  It sounds fun though!  We should put together a The Running Thread Team someday, that would be cool!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *How many different states have run at least 1 mile in?

ATTQOTD: I have run in 8 different states. May be a while before I travel to another destination to add to that list.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd: I think 8!  
IL, OH, KY, FL, CA, MI, WI, LA


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I think 8..
Florida, Georgia, Indiana, New York, North Carolina, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Virginia...also DC.

Internationally- Ukraine, Ontario and Bahamas


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I think I got 4.  TX, LA, FL, OK.   Can I count the middle of the Mediterranean while on a cruise?

Editing to add PA and NJ.  Forgot about runs in Philly several years ago, and running back and forth across the Ben Franklin bridge.  So I am up to 6!

Also Bahamas on a Disney cruise.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:  17; CT, RI, MA, ME, NH, NY, PA, VA, GA, FL, TX, IL, IN, KS, AZ, CA, & OR.


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: I think 10? CA, TX, FL, WA, PA, VA, MD, PA, NY, RI.

And on a cruise ship somewhere between Canada and Alaska!


----------



## Anisum

ATTQOTD: Hm... I would guess 7. PA, NJ, FL, CA, LA, NY, AK... I think. I'm trying to remember if I hit any other east coast states but none are coming to mind.  Bonus international round: Canada, Bahamas, Austria, North Sea, and Mediterranean.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: 4, OH, MI, NV, FL
As well as 2 other countries, France and Switzerland.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: 7 I think - CA, FL, AR, CO, NC, TX, TN


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  Just 4 states for me:  NC, VA, FL, CA and 1 international:  Bahamas

I really ought to see if @roxymama has a turkey trot for me to run next week so I can add IL to the list!  Have to head to Chicago over Thanksgiving for SiLs wedding.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different states have run at least 1 mile in?



Not too many. I think I have about as many countries as states. ME, MA, CT, NJ, MD, VA, DC, VA, NC, FL, TX, MI, WI, CA, MO, KS


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: 7 (8 if you count DC): CA, AZ, MD, VA, PA, FL, IL, plus DC


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  Just 4 states for me:  NC, VA, FL, CA and 1 international:  Bahamas
> 
> I really ought to see if @roxymama has a turkey trot for me to run next week so I can add IL to the list!  Have to head to Chicago over Thanksgiving for SiLs wedding.



What days will you be here and what area of Chicago?  I know there's quite a few turkey trots happening!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: 3, and that makes me sad. GA, AL and FL. I will be adding TN and SC within the next year though! I have ran more internationally thanks to cruises (Aruba, Bahamas, St. Lucia, Barbados, Antigua, Bonaire, Grenada and the Virgin Islands). In a few weeks I will be adding Mexico, Jamaica and Haiti. Apparently I need to travel more within the United States, lol.


----------



## evre13

Hi! I figured since i had started a training log, i could participate over here, too. 

States: AL, FL, GA, LA, Mass, NC, VA, and DC. I should really run to Maryland on one of my long runs. 

Countries: England, Netherlands, South Africa, Switzerland, and Thailand. And tomorrow, will be adding Italy!


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: I've done 35 races (5x 5k, 6 10k, 13x HM, 11x M) and yet I think I've only run in two states: WI and FL.  I guess technically I ran with my mom/track when I was a kid in GA and maybe a single treadmill run once on a business trip when I was in Denver, CO or St. Louis, MO.  So maybe it's 5 - WI, FL, GA, CO, MO?  I'll add IL next October!


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> What days will you be here and what area of Chicago?  I know there's quite a few turkey trots happening!



Thanks!  We're going to be staying in Aurora from 11/21-11/27.  I tried looking things up on RunningInTheUSA, but without much knowledge of Chicago geography or what areas to avoid, it was hard to tell what might be a good option.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD: 6, I think (MO, AR, IL, CA, FL, LA) and also a cruise ship in the middle of the Caribbean.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different states have run at least 1 mile in?


I only have 4 states so far (MN, FL, CA, TX), but it would be fun to get more states under my belt for sure.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:  7 states for me! NE, SD, IA, CO, KS, FL & NV. 
(Seeing as we’re in California right now, I should add it... but after walking around DLR yesterday, I don’t think that’s happening. I’m the worst vacation runner!)


----------



## JeffW

17: OR, CA, WA, ID, UT, FL, SC, PA, VA, NJ, OH, HI, SD, TX, WV, MA, MD  (and 9 countries).  Business travel has its (dis)advantages?


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different states have run at least 1 mile in?



Counting DC 17.  I've done races of some distance in 13 of them if I count the portions of the Flying Pig 10k and half marathon that run into KY.

NY, PA, NJ, MD, DC, VA, OH, KY, IN, IL, TN, FL, LA, CO, WY, CA, MI


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I have ran in 6: WA, AZ, CA, NV, MD, FL and internationally: Belgium, and all across the Pacific and Indian Oceans thanks to the Navy! 
Hoping to add UT to this list in 2018.
This was a great question btw @LSUlakes! I had never thought about counting before, haha.


----------



## JulieODC

Fun question!!

More than I realized! 16 states - MA, RI, NH, ME, VT, NY, PA, VA, MD, DC, SC, FL, IL, CA, WI, HI

Also - England, and somewhere in the Caribbean.


----------



## BikeFan

Baloo in MI said:


> We should put together a The Running Thread Team someday, that would be cool!



I could definitely go for something like that!


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different states have run at least 1 mile in?



Good question...not sure I remember them all.  I have been running for a LONG time.

OH, KY, IN, IL, MA, NY, NJ, SC, NC, GA, FL, TX, AZ, UT, CA, WA, OR, AK, MT, HI, PA, CT, AL, MO, CO, WV

That is 26, but there are probably more.  I was a flight attendant many eons ago.  Of course, I haven’t ran a race in nearly as many states.

Outside of US, probably ran in just England and Germany.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different states have run at least 1 mile in?


2. Florida and Wisconsin. That will change eventually. 

Side note I saw not one, not two, but three black cats on my run this morning. It was incredibly bizarre.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: 6, I think.  NH, VT, ME, MA, FL, CA


----------



## MissLiss279

10, I think: AK, CA, FL, ID, IL, KS, MT, NE, OK, WY - Those are all states I have run races in.


----------



## McNs

I’ve managed 6 - NY, CA, IL, HI, LA and FL. Not bad given I don’t live in the US!

As well as NZ and the US, I’ve run in Australia, Italy and Indonesia.


----------



## Dis5150

Dis5150 said:


> I am on vacation in Durham and got fitted for new running shoes yesterday. I ended up with Nike Zoom Structures. They felt the best out of all I tried on. She also had me try on Brooks Adrenaline and Saucony Glides I believe. Fleet Feet has a cool machine she said they got last week that you stand on and it does 3D mapping of your feet. It was very interesting and they email you the results. I’m a bit confused by them though because I’d assume it would be accurate but all my life I’ve been told and felt that my right foot was bigger than my left and the machine had the opposite? And it said my left foot was a size 8.1 and right was a 7.8 and I’ve always worn 8 1/2’s? Has anyone else been scanned by this machine and what did you think of the results? Also, if I wanted another pair of shoes could I go with one of the other 2 options I tried on to have a different shoe to rotate with? I’m thinking of going to another Fleet Feet in the area to see if I get the same results.



I posted this back at the end of October but had no responses so I thought I would try again?


----------



## Sailormoon2

Well I have only run in one state (being Canadian) that is Florida, for runD. Howver, I have run on 3 different Continents, so that's something


----------



## cburnett11

KY, TN, GA, IN, IL, FL, CA, NV, & MA.

I guess that's it.  We've had some great Griswaldish trips out west, but I don't recall me doing much running.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Just 4 for me: MI, IL, KY, FL - not terrible considering I never ran while on vacation up until 2 years ago!

Countries: Canada


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQOTD: NC, FL, IL,MI,CO,WV,OH, PA, CA, GA, SC, WA, VA, MA, MD, DC, TN, LA, MO, NY so 20.


----------



## MissLiss279

Dis5150 said:


> I posted this back at the end of October but had no responses so I thought I would try again?


I have had my feet scanned. Most of the info made sense for me. My right foot was 7.7 and my left was 7.1. I usually wear a size 8 in normal shoes (9 for running shoes), which makes sense that I would round up from the longer foot. Also, my heels are narrower than most peoples - which also explains why I feel my heels slip in some shoes. When you look at the details it shows that there are only 5mm in length difference between my left (7.1) foot and right (7.7) foot. So when you’re feet we’re measured manually, maybe your heel wouldn’t sit all the back?? And there isn’t a whole lot of difference between shoe sizes. 

For you since your longer foot is 8.1, wearing an 8.5 sounds right, otherwise it would be too small for your foot. And the 7.8 to 8.1 shoe size may only be 2.5 mm in difference - but still not sure why the scan would tell you opposite of how your feet had been previously measured. 

Anyways - I’m not sure how useful the scan is, but I think it is very interesting!


----------



## gjramsey

I think we need a spreadsheet for some data analytics on the QOTD!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

6 for me. Marathons in 4 of them.
GA, FL, AL, SC, PA, CA


----------



## FredtheDuck

@LSUlakes Candy Cane City 5k times were updated, my official time is 30:46. Would you mind updating the first post (amazing how often I refer to it when trying to find my PRs for the year) whenever you have a chance, please? Thanks!


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Only 3 - FL, NY and PA. I don't get out much, lol!


----------



## LSUlakes

evre13 said:


> Hi! I figured since i had started a training log, i could participate over here, too.
> 
> States: AL, FL, GA, LA, Mass, NC, VA, and DC. I should really run to Maryland on one of my long runs.
> 
> Countries: England, Netherlands, South Africa, Switzerland, and Thailand. And tomorrow, will be adding Italy!



Welcome to the thread! Hope you enjoy it and we look forward to your comments!



gjramsey said:


> I think we need a spreadsheet for some data analytics on the QOTD!



I nominate you for the task. lol


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  More than I would have thought when I stopped to think about it.   I came up with 12 if you count DC.  MA, NH, ME, RI, VT, VA, MD, DE, DC, FL, CA, HI.


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different states have run at least 1 mile in?



I travel a lot for business and always pack my running stuff. I am at 25 states + Washington DC, 26 if you count Alaska on a cruise ship in Alaskan waters? I also ran in Canada.
MA, CT, NY, NJ, PA, MD, VA, NC, GA, FL, TN, OH, MI, IL, WI, MN, MO, AR, TX, CO, AZ, NV, CA, WA, HI, AK(?)


----------



## GollyGadget

Races: IA, IL, MO, WI, FL
Other runs: CA, NV, ND, TX
9 at least. I feel like I'm forgetting a few. 

I've also ran in the UK, Australia, Mexico, and Dominican Republic as well as lots of cruise ship miles in the Mediterranean and Caribbean seas.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I'm happy to be back "with" you guys after life got in the way of this board!  I always look forward to things I learn and laughs I get from this board  

ATTQOTD: CA, NV, UT, ID, AZ, NY, PA, WV, VA, NC, SC, GA, FL


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> I nominate you for the task. lol



It is very possible that my request backfired on me!


----------



## KingLlama

Bummed.

Was all set to run my first-ever 10K this weekend.

A few days ago, I experienced some chest pain while mowing. Nothing crazy, and nothing that matched typical heart attack symptoms, but enough to warrant calling the doc. I went and saw him today, and while he doesn't think it's heart-related(actually thinks it's muscle-related), he has shut me down from running until my chest x-ray and stress test come back clean.

My BP was normal, pulse was normal, and EKG was clear. But he wants to play it safe. So it's no running(or even walking the race) until everything comes back and looks good.

I appreciate his concern, and I'd rather be safe than sorry. But still....I'm bummed.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Utah (home), Florida, California, Tennessee, Missouri and (as of this weekend) Nevada. I actually have as many countries as states: England, Scotland (yes I'm counting it separately  ), France, Singapore, China and Japan.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different states have run at least 1 mile in?


Interesting question. I would have to guess because I have been running so long - starting when I was in the military. I would guess at least 40 states and many countries.


----------



## Keels

12 domestic and six international for me!


----------



## SheHulk

ATTQOTD: Let’s see... HI, CA, UT, LA, FL, PA, NJ, NY, and NV, MA, & DE if treadmill running counts lol


----------



## jennamfeo

Did someone say spreadsheet?
a) WE ALL HAVE RAN IN FL.
b) NOT A SINGLE PERSON HAS RAN IN MISSISSIPPI.


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> Did someone say spreadsheet?
> a) WE ALL HAVE RAN IN FL.
> b) NOT A SINGLE PERSON HAS RAN IN MISSISSIPPI.
> 
> View attachment 283350



Well since you got one going, I guess I need to put out my list instead of just the number. @gjramsey your off the hook. 

LA, FL, MA, SC, AL, TX, NC, TN


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Atqotd:

Hawaii, California, Texas, Ohio, Florida, The Gulf of Mexico (on a boat), Minnesota, New York, Massachusetts 

The hardest to remember were the work trip ones


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How many different states have run at least 1 mile in?



2. The expected ones (NY and FL).


----------



## LilyJC

I’ll have to throw off your spreadsheet... I have not run in Florida  (yet), but can add one for New Mexico.  Also, California, Nevada, Montana, Texas, and Colorado.


----------



## dmross

ATTQOTD:  SC, NC, CT, NV, MD, FL, IL, LA and that's about it.  No Mississippi 

Everybody loves a good spreadsheet!


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> Did someone say spreadsheet?
> a) WE ALL HAVE RAN IN FL.
> b) NOT A SINGLE PERSON HAS RAN IN MISSISSIPPI.
> 
> View attachment 283350



I've never run in Mississippi but I have done the two step there.  I don't think that counts though.


----------



## gjramsey

LSUlakes said:


> Well since you got one going, I guess I need to put out my list instead of just the number. @gjramsey your off the hook.


----------



## SarahDisney

Quick, whoever is closest to Mississippi, go run 1.1 miles there!


----------



## MissLiss279

MissLiss279 said:


> 10, I think: AK, CA, FL, ID, IL, KS, MT, NE, OK, WY - Those are all states I have run races in.


I’m just remembering that I have ran in Colorado as well!


----------



## evre13

Well, if no one hits Mississippi by next week, I'll be at my childhood home (8 miles from the Alabama state line) starting next Monday -- happy to take one for the team.


----------



## sourire

Feeling a little behind, but Happy Tuesday! Congrats to our weekend runners! Loved your recaps!!!

ATTQOTD: 10ish states, I think: PA, NJ, NY, OH, MA, VA, DC, NC, FL, CA...


----------



## Wendy98

I forgot Nevada!  Been to Las Vegas so many times (not since I have had kids though) and remember running in the heat.  

I know I have been to Mississippi, but can't remember if I ran there.  I was in Jackson--can anyone name another major city?  Geography is failing me at the moment.


----------



## Miranda

Wendy98 said:


> I know I have been to Mississippi, but can't remember if I ran there.  I was in Jackson--can anyone name another major city?  Geography is failing me at the moment.


Biloxi, Gulfport, Tupelo.  I actually don't know how "major" Tupelo is, but our dog came from a southern transport shipment from there, so it's stuck in my brain.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  Long day and just got back from my run and reading responses to today's QOTD.  Here are mine:

CA, OR, WA, AZ, MT, SD, WI, MI, MN, OH, IN, LA, UT, PA, NV, MA, IL, HI, FL, DC,  (20) + Canada, Mexico, Jamaica, Bahamas, Singapore, Malaysia, China, England, Scotland, Ireland and Wales (11).  Sadly, many of these were just on hotel treadmills.


----------



## JulieODC

I was in Jackson, MS for work a few years ago and went for a walk - does that count as a realllllly slow run? Or maybe run walk interval without ever getting to the run interval?


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Since yesterdays question seemed to be well received, I've decided to turn it around a bit for todays question. Name 3 states / places that you want to run at, that you have not already?

ATTQOTD: This should be fun!
1. The Big Sur course in CA
2. Central Park NYNY
3. Somewhere in the mountains in CO.

edit #2 as I put city park lol


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Race (Nightmare) Report:

To have a successful marathon nightmare, you have to spend time training at your 10K nightmare pace, which I did last night.

It was the Peachtree Road Race. In the middle of he race, while still on the clock, you had to catch a MARTA (Metro Atlanta Rapid Transit Authority) train from one station to the next. You needed a ticket to ride and they had them at a table. The only problem was you had to sort through 65,000 tickets and find the one with your name on it. I finally gave up on that and somehow got a car, but then I couldn't find a place to park at the second station.

These parts are somewhat factually: I do run the Peachtree every year. I take MARTA to/from the start/finish. They do have a temporary table set up for runners to purchase their tickets. I had a problem with mine this year, in that it wouldn't work once I got to the turnstile. I'm guessing all that, with an upcoming marathon, manifested itself last night.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:
1. Central Park in NYC
2. The Mall area of DC
3. Yosemite National Park, CA


----------



## IamTrike

bumbershoot said:


> If they woke up late and didn’t think to do it the night before.





LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since yesterdays question seemed to be well received, I've decided to turn it around a bit for todays question. Name 3 states / places that you want to run at, that you have not already?
> 
> ATTQOTD: This should be fun!
> 1. The Big Sur course in CA
> 2. City Park NYNY
> 3. Somewhere in the mountains in CO.


Is this just general runs or running races.
For just general runs:
1. Big Sur,
2. Monument Valley
3. Vermont during the fall
4. Bridges in the Florida Keys

For bucket list destination races:
1. St Jude's (Memphis)   one of the only marathons that's actually owned and operated by a charity.
2. Big Sur
3. Boston (with time qualification)
4. London Marathon
5. Tokyo
6. Bermuda Marathon
7. Maui Marathon


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:
1. Big Sur
2. Columbia Gorge (next October!!)
3. Maybe somewhere in Maine??


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  Mine pretty much all fall internationally:

1. London Marathon
2. Berlin Marathon OR Bavaria in the Munich/Neuschwanstein area
3. Paris Marathon

I have visited all those locations on non-running trips and would love to run in them.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since yesterdays question seemed to be well received, I've decided to turn it around a bit for todays question. Name 3 states / places that you want to run at, that you have not already?



1. Washington DC is will do someday
2. New York City
3. Alaska


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I would love to run in some of the national parks plus I guess I will jump on the bandwagon and say New York, DC, and California like others!

Yesterday’s question: I have run in North Carolina, South Carolina, Virginia, Florida, and Alabama.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: 1. New Zealand 2. Disney World 3. Big Sur (I've run a lot in CA, and I've spent a lot of time hiking, camping, and surfing in and around Big Sur-one of my favorite places in the world-but I've never run there)


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Fun question.  1. Central Park.   2. Paris   3. Maine, or the Pacific NW.  

I forgot about NV on yesterdays question.  I have been to Vegas several times and have run the strip around sunrise.  So much entertainment can be had when the streets are on the quiet side.  You have other runners, some folks that have been up all-night and still partying (and think it is funny to see runners).  I have seen a cop with a lady of the night in cuffs.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:

1. Marine Corps in DC (deferring in 2016 still depresses me). 
2. Hawaii, though not sure which race
3. A National Park race, again not sure which one. 
4. I'd love to the Medoc race @FFigawi has mentioned, that ones a stretch though. Make take a while to do that one.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since yesterdays question seemed to be well received, I've decided to turn it around a bit for todays question. Name 3 states / places that you want to run at, that you have not already?



1. Hawaii, not sure which race but I would love to run there. 
2. Marine Corps would be fun running by all of the historical places.
3. New York City. 
4. Chicago is also on the list however hopefully that gets crossed off next year.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: 
1. Hawaii
2. Central Park in NYC
3. The Grand Canyon


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD:

1) Runyon Canyon Park
2)......Disneyland.......
3) Paris.... I did do an unplanned run along the Seine in a sundress in order to make it to a night cruise in time a few years ago. A planned run with running shoes and not ballet flats sounds much better.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  Well I'd love to just run anywhere right now, but a wicked cold monster has taken hold of me this week 

Should we all just include Mississippi in our lists?

1. Paris Disneyland with my hubby
2. New York Central Park with @SarahDisney 
3. Any of the pretty Utah places @disneydaydreamer33 post pics of all the time 
4. Ireland with the @dancingtodisney clan
5. Austin, TX with my sis @AuntieBean 
6. A ragnar anywhere with all my disfriends
Honorable mention: Rock n Roll Vegas seems pretty cool


----------



## PrincessV

ATYQOTD: Are we still compiling? I forgot that I also ran in GA and WVA if we count hotel treadmills!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since yesterdays question seemed to be well received, I've decided to turn it around a bit for todays question. Name 3 states / places that you want to run at, that you have not already?



1. Kenya
2. Angkor Wat
3. Moab, UT


----------



## dancingtodisney

roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  Well I'd love to just run anywhere right now, but a wicked cold monster has taken hold of me this week
> 
> Should we all just include Mississippi in our lists?
> 
> 1. Paris Disneyland with my hubby
> 2. New York Central Park with @SarahDisney
> 3. Any of the pretty Utah places @disneydaydreamer33 post pics of all the time
> 4. Ireland with the @dancingtodisney clan
> 5. Austin, TX with my sis @AuntieBean
> 6. A ragnar anywhere with all my disfriends
> Honorable mention: Rock n Roll Vegas seems pretty cool



Oooh cool list!! You could do 1 and 4 in the same trip


----------



## jennamfeo

LilyJC said:


> I’ll have to throw off your spreadsheet... I have not run in Florida  (yet), but can add one for New Mexico.  Also, California, Nevada, Montana, Texas, and Colorado.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, but thanks for NM. Forgot to mention no one ran there either. Haha.

Spreadsheet has been updated & put in order from the person who has ran in the most states to the least states:


Edited as I missed a few. Also, @LSUlakes feel free to add this to the OP and I can keep updating if you want. Haha. I now want to move up this list.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since yesterdays question seemed to be well received, I've decided to turn it around a bit for todays question. Name 3 states / places that you want to run at, that you have not already?



1. Rome but I'll take anywhere in Europe.
2. Grand Canyon
3. Trail run in the Columbia River Gorge, Oregon


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since yesterdays question seemed to be well received, I've decided to turn it around a bit for todays question. Name 3 states / places that you want to run at, that you have not already?


1. A National Park. I have my eyes on the Zion Half Marathon next Spring so I think that might be the one.
2. Disneyland Paris -- gotta get that Castle to Chateau medal!
3. Hawaii. I had some friends do a Ragnar there and it looked AMAZING.
Bonus:
4. I wish that someone would put on a Marathon at Marathon, FL. Because that would be neat.



roxymama said:


> Honorable mention: Rock n Roll Vegas seems pretty cool


I am doing this one next year!


----------



## GreatLakes

jennamfeo said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, but thanks for NM. Forgot to mention no one ran there either. Haha.
> 
> Spreadsheet has been updated & put in order from the person who has ran in the most states to the least states:
> View attachment 283425
> 
> Edited as I missed a few. Also, @LSUlakes feel free to add this to the OP and I can keep updating if you want. Haha. I now want to move up this list.



This is pretty cool.  Please add AZ for me.  Forgot I had a conference there last year and did two runs.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD:

1. Hawaii (all islands if I could)
2. New York City
3. Iceland


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Well since you got one going, I guess I need to put out my list instead of just the number. @gjramsey your off the hook.
> 
> LA, FL, MA, SC, AL, TX, NC, TN





SarahDisney said:


> Quick, whoever is closest to Mississippi, go run 1.1 miles there!



I will be running in Mississippi on Saturday, so you're all welcome.

My states: Texas, Oklahoma, Louisiana, Florida, California, New York (Central Park 10K loop!!!), Massachusetts, Maine, New Hampshire, Nevada (down the Strip in Vegas), Alaska (in lovely Ketchikan), Washington, Georgia, Ohio



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since yesterdays question seemed to be well received, I've decided to turn it around a bit for todays question. Name 3 states / places that you want to run at, that you have not already?
> 
> ATTQOTD: This should be fun!
> 1. The Big Sur course in CA
> 2. Central Park NYNY
> 3. Somewhere in the mountains in CO.
> 
> edit #2 as I put city park lol



1. Napa to Sonoma, CA
2. Rocky Moutain Half
3. Paris


----------



## jennamfeo

Keels said:


> I will be running in Mississippi on Saturday, so you're all welcome.


Keels to save the day!


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: 
1. Patagonian International Marathon (Chile)
2. Two Oceans Marathon (South Africa)
3. Somewhere (anywhere) in the mountains of Japan


----------



## Jules76126

For yesterday's question - Only MA, NH, ME. I am heading to VT next month so maybe I can add that to the list. I am relatively new to running so not too many places yet.

Today's Question:
London Marathon
Any Disney Race
Hawaii (just for the views)
And maybe Paris


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, but thanks for NM. Forgot to mention no one ran there either. Haha.
> 
> Spreadsheet has been updated & put in order from the person who has ran in the most states to the least states:
> View attachment 283425
> 
> Edited as I missed a few. Also, @LSUlakes feel free to add this to the OP and I can keep updating if you want. Haha. I now want to move up this list.



You will now see on post #2 your work proudly displayed! Thanks for putting together the list for everyone. You know this means that you are now a committed part of the running thread lol. Whenever you update the list, just tag me in the post and I will update the list in post #2. All kidding aside, if for some reason you are not able to continue with the list, send me a PM and we can exchange e-mail address so you could send me the file if you would like to.  


The question moving forward is in 2018, do we start from nothing and see if as a group we can get all 50 states covered... or do we just keep a running total for everyone? I think both could be fun, but the second option seems like easier upkeep.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: 
1) Hawaii (I went a couple of times as a young adult on a dance tour, but never ran!)
2) Alaska
3) Chicago


roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  Well I'd love to just run anywhere right now, but a wicked cold monster has taken hold of me this week
> 
> Should we all just include Mississippi in our lists?
> 
> 1. Paris Disneyland with my hubby
> 2. New York Central Park with @SarahDisney
> 3. Any of the pretty Utah places @disneydaydreamer33 post pics of all the time
> 4. Ireland with the @dancingtodisney clan
> 5. Austin, TX with my sis @AuntieBean
> 6. A ragnar anywhere with all my disfriends
> Honorable mention: Rock n Roll Vegas seems pretty cool


Come anytime @roxymama there really are so many beautiful national and state parks here that are begging to be run through.  You can return the favor when I cross Illinois off my wishlist!  



jennamfeo said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, but thanks for NM. Forgot to mention no one ran there either. Haha.
> 
> Spreadsheet has been updated & put in order from the person who has ran in the most states to the least states:
> View attachment 283425
> 
> Edited as I missed a few. Also, @LSUlakes feel free to add this to the OP and I can keep updating if you want. Haha. I now want to move up this list.


This spreadsheet is amazing lol


----------



## Keels

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 1) Hawaii (I went a couple of times as a young adult on a dance tour, but never ran!)
> 2) Alaska
> 3) Chicago



I ran on the first port day of our Alaskan cruise this year and it was idyllic. Beautiful weather, great scenery, lovely people, a flat running route. 26/10 - would run again!


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD:

GA, FL, SC, VA, DC, IL, IA, NE, CA, TN, KY, MI, VA

13 including DC (edited because I forgot one lol)


----------



## MissLiss279

@jennamfeo 
So... I remembered another state when someone mentioned running on a hotel treadmill- TX.  Thanks!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Keels said:


> I ran on the first port day of our Alaskan cruise this year and it was idyllic. Beautiful weather, great scenery, lovely people, a flat running route. 26/10 - would run again!
> 
> View attachment 283438


That looks amazing and exactly what I'm talking about what when I say want to run in Alaska!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since yesterdays question seemed to be well received, I've decided to turn it around a bit for todays question. Name 3 states / places that you want to run at, that you have not already?



1. Jerusalem or Tel Aviv
2. Disneyland 
3. Las Vegas Strip (Rock n Roll Vegas is on my race bucket list)

Also ... everyone keeps saying Central Park. Have you people never heard me complain about the hills????


----------



## Keels

SarahDisney said:


> Also ... everyone keeps saying Central Park. Have you people never heard me complain about the hills????



For real! It's pretty and all, but I've run the 10K loop and it's brutal!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD:

Pike's Peak (the Ascent)
Comrades
Big Sur


----------



## TheHamm

Late to report, but I finished the Thor 10K in 1:35, and got my picture with Captain, so I met my target.  

As a brief recap, the day before the race was a disaster and I am simply glad that I started the race as it was in doubt.  Friday (flying day) the incoming aircraft hit several birds and maintenance did not arrive until a point at which I was not going to make my connection, so we were rebooked.  It then became clear that the plane was never taking off and we were again rebooked.  I had spent quite a bit of time on the phone with rD trying to fix my bib months ago and was finally told to just fix it at the Expo, which added to my stress as my flight was not going to land at LAX until after the expo closed.  I called again from the airport and was told to just print wavers and bring with us at 3am, but I panicked as there was no link to print on the mobile site, and who can find a printer in an airport?  The saga continued as we had arranged for grandma to come pick up my car- she has house keys, I would leave car keys for her- and get the kids for the weekend.  She called as we were finally on the airplane and asked where they car key was- it was IN MY BAG as I had left the wrong car key.  So I whispered into the phone as the flight attendant was making sure everyone's phones were indeed switched off as the door had been closed and sent grandma to the spendy local baby store that would install car seats for her as neither of us were confident she could pick out and install car seats by herself, and definitely not in the hour before daycare closed.  I then paid a silly amount of money for wifi and sent a facebook message to the store to tell them my mom was coming and could they please sell her two preferably floor model seats for kids of size XX.  So by 2pm on Friday I was a wreck.  The store quickly responded 'would this work?' and took care of the problem for an obscene quantity of money.  But hey, now I have 2 kids and 4 convertible car seats and 2 convertible carseats that will turn into boosters- A whole family trip to Disney in car seats.  We landed and I blanked out while my husband dealt with the chaos at the Hertz counter and drove to Anaheim.  Arriving at 10pm I was thrilled that I was able to use a computer and print wavers which were indeed incorrect.  
Waking up at 3am to walk over, I was happy there was no line at the runner relations tent and they were not bothered that the same name was on both wavers- so apparently I can buy two bibs and hand one off with no problem!  Given my stressful day before, and the fact that I ate a can of pringles for dinner (they were on the 'sorry we are a sucky airline, have a snack but don't leave the gate' cart) my stomach was not doing well.  My husband started in the same corral (E) but I suggested he enjoy himself and go on ahead, which he did.  I was amazed to run the parks at night and stopped for about 15 pictures in the first 1.5 miles when my stomach decided to take a turn for the worse.  At that point I stopped at every restroom I passed.  I got a text at about 2.5 miles in from my husband telling me he was in line for a pic with Captain America (he knew that was my #2 goal) and that I should hop in line with him when I got there.  We were the last ones before CA went on break, and I would have been crying if I had stood in line and been the people behind him.  [does this happen often?].  We ran together the rest of the way, stopping to take photos in front of the fountain in Mickey's ToonTown, Its A Small World all lit up for Christmas (it is my favorite ride), The giant Christmas Tree, Town hall, and probably a few more- oh- and I checked out the bathrooms all along the route, surprising a cleaning person next to Space Mountain- I did not care that he was in there!  I was a bit sad the photographers did not get a shot of our tongues out as we crossed the line, Lightning McQueen style.  We did not get any other character photos, but I didn't mind at all, I had but one target and was honestly concerned I was going to be swept.

Overall, I would do it again without hesitation.  I'm not ready to jump to a half distance, but I am really shocked that other than my stomach I had no problem running the distance and keeping a good pace.  I thought I would be quite sore, but I was not (even after hitting the park for the next 11 hours) so I think that is a good sign that while I did not train as perhaps I should have, my body can do it after all!  I am encouraged to take my next 10K a bit more serious, but there are not a lot of local races longer than 5K until spring.  So, I look forward to my turkey trot, and a better time than my last 5K, and will consider signing up for a spring 10K where I will not want to stop and take a picture every 100 meters.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> The question moving forward is in 2018, do we start from nothing and see if as a group we can get all 50 states covered... or do we just keep a running total for everyone? I think both could be fun, but the second option seems like easier upkeep.


I vote that we do a 2018 one just to see what we can accomplish in a year alone, but also update the master one.  Since I already have a template it should be easy enough.
Also, since we are talking about updating I should give you my times for my last races, haha. 
04 - jennamfeo - Wine & Dine 10k (59:59 / N/A) -- 1:03:11, which is a PR but not my goal. 
05 - jennamfeo - Wine & Dine Half Marathon (2:20:00 / N/A) -- 2:47:00
And I forgot to mention that I last minute ran the Avenger's Half: 
12 - jennamfeo - Avengers Super Heroes Half Marathon (NG / N/A) -- 2:49:39
And if you could add one for this Saturday for me:
18 - jennamfeo - 29th Annual Havasu Turkey Trot 5k (29:29 / N/A)


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD:
1. Alaska. It's my favorite place on the planet.
2. Chicago. I just love the town and the vibe and think it'd be cool to weave around downtown and across the bridges, or along the lakefront. 
3. Zion National Park. It's just a few hours away for me, so I should really do this.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: 
1.  Grand Canyon - rim to rim to rim is now on my bucket list after having visited this summer.  
2.  Comrades Marathon in South Africa.
3.  NYC Marathon - that race just looks so amazing.


----------



## The Expert

Here's my race report for Rock n Roll Las Vegas Half Marathon this past weekend, before I get busy and forget again! (Sorry, it got a little long.)

This was my first RnR run and first run in Vegas, though I visit often as we live just an hour flight away. It was also my first night race, and my first Half since Paris in September. In fact, it was my first RUN since the Half in Paris in September. ::gulp::

*The Expo:* We went Saturday morning right when they opened and I was able to walk right in, pick up my bib, shirt and bag with no issues and no wait. The set up is nice and everyone enters through bib pickup, flows into the merchandise and Brooks (sponsor) area, then through the other sponsor booths and out into the main expo. It was in one hall at the LV Convention Center and took up about as much space as a Disney expo. The vendors were a bit repetitive (I counted 7 or 8 selling tens units) and pretty aggressive. I wasn't overly impressed. There were a few good deals (I picked up some insoles for 30% off) but not a lot of very interesting stuff. The official merchandise was nice and there was a good variety. They had graphics with participant names for each race on them, and did shirts of those graphics, which was cool. I found the VIP booth to check in and get my wristband for pre-race and got my ID checked for my wristband to get a post-race beer. It was handy to have that available ahead of time! We spent about 45 minutes wandering around, including stops to chat with the runDisney folks and Sparkle Skirts.

*Pre-race: *I paid for SilverVIP to have access to a place to wait, have food and drink and indoor restrooms and am glad I did. Being my first RnR, my first night race and with all the changes due to the shootings, I went early. Too early. The "start line village" was in and around T-Mobile Arena, and the corral staging was behind New York New York. They asked everyone to be there by 3. There were three waves with 10 or 12 corrals in each, and I was in the first corral of the third wave, which meant I wasn't starting until 5:30. I left my room at Bellagio about 2, took the tram and was at the start village by 2:25. I immediately got in line for my spray glow-in-the-dark tattoo from (sponsor) Geico, which took about 40 minutes, then headed to the VIP area inside the arena. Thankfully they had most of the setup outside on a terrace, as the arena itself was air conditioned to about 50 degrees! There were a couple of nice spreads of warm buffet items (rice, chicken, veggies), fresh fruit and veggies/dip, hummus, bread and bagels, etc. There were also several bars with bottled water, sodas, beer and wine. Everything was included and unlimited. There were plenty of comfortable outdoor couches, some high top tables and chairs and lower tables and chairs inside and out. Indoors, there were charging stations for phones with cables provided. It was a nice setup, and well worth the $65 I paid, especially since I was there for two full hours before my corral staging opened. The pre-race headliner concert had been moved to Saturday night at a different venue, so I'm sure this was a very different setup than previous years, but I can't compare as this is my first time. Typically the concert and race are at the location where the shooting happened on October 1, so totally understandable that they moved it. They did a nice job adjusting and communicating last minute. There was a pretty pervasive security presence through the whole event, as I expected, but it didn't feel overwhelming. Lots of helicopters buzzing, big buses blocking intersections and cops everywhere.

*The Corrals:* This was RIDICULOUS! My start time was 5:30, and they opened our corrals at 4:40. I left the arena at 4:40 and walked directly to my corral, about 100 yards away and it was already completely full and overflowing. Volunteers were yelling at people to move over, and eventually got out bullhorns to do so! They were not checking anyone's bibs, and it was obvious veterans knew this and all corral jumped. It was also obvious they had let people into the corrals well before the supposed opening time. We all squished in super tight for about 15 minutes, then they finally moved us around the corner to stage behind the previous wave on the Strip behind the start line. It was pretty scary and uncomfortable, but people were mostly nice and in good spirits.

*The Course:* As I mentioned before, this race usually starts where the shooting happened, which is still a crime scene. They moved the start line and changed the Half and Full courses a month before the race, and they did a nice job doing so smoothly and communicating the changes with everyone registered. The course started at New York New York (so a little further up the strip than usual), went down past the Las Vegas sign and a beautiful string quartet playing classical music near the shooting site. They also had walls set up at the expo for everyone to sign, and moved those to both sides of the course in that same area. The rest of the first three miles was silent and meant as a tribute to the victims, and it was handled very nicely. The rest of the route is pretty much as in previous years (from what I read), going up the strip, past Stratosphere, through downtown, circling back down the strip on the other side and ending at Mirage. The finish chute is about half a mile long and fairly well organized with lots of goodies to pick up (though I forgot to pack a bag to carry all the stuff!). It ends in an area with tents for their RnR challenge medals and the merchandise.

*Course Support:* As a mid to back-of-pack runner, I was disappointed. I kept hearing so much about how great the entertainment and course support was, and maybe it is for those in the earlier waves, but by the time we started and got through those first three miles and into the main part of the strip, there weren't that many people bothering to watch or cheer on the runners. There was a nice pocket near Paris and another up by Margaritaville, but that was about it. As for music, there was the string quartet about mile 2, then at mile three, as you go back up the strip, there was an Elton John impersonator singing and playing piano, followed by bands and DJs every mile or so until about mile 7, then there was this kind of weird dead zone just as you go through the seedier part of downtown (right where they probably need more of that). There were a couple of small groups of spectators, but it was pretty quiet for three or four miles until we came back down to the main part of the strip again. The last two miles shared entertainment with the earlier part of the race, and the full marathon course met up with the Half, which was cool to see. They were on the right two lanes of the street and we were on the left. Crowd support picked back up in the last few miles, too. Water stations were plentiful, though the last one was out of Gatorade by the time my wave came through.

*Personal performance and other thoughts: *I struggled a lot because I didn't train. At all. And it was my own damn fault. I walked most of it and finished in a dismal 3:24, but I finished and got the experience. The weather was great and I enjoyed running with the lights on the strip at night, but I did not like how it ate up my whole day. Knowing what I know now, I won't go as early if I do it again. (But I WILL get to my corral sooner!) I would probably do this again, but would want to do it with friends or family as I found it a little boring in spots, being a slower runner. I realize this is pretty thorough, but if anyone has questions I'm happy to answer.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with upcoming races:

18 - @bananabean  - Philadelphia Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
18 - @sourire  - Philadelphia Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
18 - @camaker  - Holly Springs Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
18 - @baxter24  - Holly Springs Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
18 - @FredtheDuck  - Run Under the Lights 5k (NG / N/A)
18 - @tigger536  - St. Pete Dolphin Double (NG / N/A)
18 - @jennamfeo  - 29th Annual Havasu Turkey Trot (29:29 / N/A)
19 - @MissLiss279  - Rt. 66 Marathon (Finish / N/A)
19 - @apdebord  - Norfolk Harbor Half Marathon (NG / N/A)

If you need to make a change to your race or goal please let me know. If anyone would like to add a race to the list, just let me know as well. Best of luck to everyone running this weekend and we look forward to hearing how the race went!


----------



## LSUlakes

So I was looking at some GFS weather models for the way to far out to even be taken serious and its prediction has less than 1% chance of unfolding... but for those of us along the central gulf coast around November 25/26 (depending on what part of the gulf you live) the model is forecasting lows in the mid 20's with snow! I dont care how out of shape I may be at that point, I am going to run in the snow if it happens. Time of day will not matter. lol


EDIT: I was looking at a older run and then saw the next run came out with nothing lol. Well there that excitement went. lolololol


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Since yesterdays question seemed to be well received, I've decided to turn it around a bit for todays question. Name 3 states / places that you want to run at, that you have not already?



Keeping this to places in the US, I'll say Alaska, Oregon, and Chicago.



DVCFan1994 said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 4. I'd love to the Medoc race @FFigawi has mentioned, that ones a stretch though. Make take a while to do that one.



About 6-7 hours for most people  



BuckeyeBama said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 
> Pike's Peak (the Ascent)
> *Comrades*
> Big Sur





BikeFan said:


> ATTQOTD:
> 1.  Grand Canyon - rim to rim to rim is now on my bucket list after having visited this summer.
> *2.  Comrades Marathon in South Africa.*
> 3.  NYC Marathon - that race just looks so amazing.



Do it! It's an experience unlike any other and a fabulous race. 

@jennamfeo please add Nevada to my list. Forgot I did some long runs there a few years ago. Thanks!


----------



## dmross

ATTQOTD: 

Washington, DC
Somewhere in a desert biome but not Tatooine
West coast mountains (Oregon? Washington?)


----------



## SheHulk

SarahDisney said:


> 1. Jerusalem or Tel Aviv
> 2. Disneyland
> 3. Las Vegas Strip (Rock n Roll Vegas is on my race bucket list)
> 
> Also ... everyone keeps saying Central Park. Have you people never heard me complain about the hills????


I love running in Central Park! I even used to love roller blading those hills and it’s a miracle I never took anybody out on the downhills.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  States I have run in:  Utah, California, Florida.  I have walked extensively in Moscow, Russia and Helsinki, Finland, but was serving a church mission in Moscow and getting my visa renewed in Finland, so there was no running involved.  

States I have actually run a race in:  California and Florida.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD:
1. Central Park NY (I like brutal hills)
2. Badlands National Park, South Dakota
3. Hawaii (hopefully crossing this one off in the next year or two)


----------



## Miranda

Ugh, I did something to my calf last week.   I did not run for a week and a half after my HM, then last Wednesday I noticed my left calf was sore when running up the hill at the start of our weeknight route.  The route starts off with an almost 1 mile long climb and has a few other smaller climbs in the second mile and something was not happy about going up.  It was sore during dog agility on Thursday and again on Saturday during the run while going up a different long hill.  We have a lot of hills in my city.  

I thought it was getting better but tonight it was really sore and I had to walk a lot in our third mile because it just felt super sore when I pushed off on my toes and now I am walking around all gimpy.  It's like right in the center of the muscle.  It feels super tight.  Ibuprofen and ice and stretching and foam rolling for me I guess and no running on Saturday.   I have a turkey trot next Thursday that I have to do to finish my race series to get my jacket and 2 days of dog agility trialing on Black Friday and Sunday over the Thanksgiving weekend that I need to run around for.  Thankfully this is my "off" season but I don't want to take time off!  This is supposed to be the fun winter season where we just run for 45-60 minutes easy all the time!


----------



## StarGirl11

Hawaii, Japan, and NYC. The former and the later I've been dreaming of doing for years now.

On an unrelated note. Here's an example of just how much your foot changes when you lose weight. These are my custom orthotics that I have made specifically for my foot. The black ones are the ones I got when I was over 70 pounds heavier. And the tan ones I got yesterday and have just started breaking in:


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD places to run:

Paris
Tokyo
London
I LOVE running in cities especially (actually probably only) first thing in the morning, as the city wakes but before traffic gets nuts.

And those wanting to run in NYC, yes it is everything you could imagine and more. This picture goes nowhere near doing it justice but it is from the back of thecreservoir looking south.






And from Brooklyn Bridge (started at City Hall, ran over Manhattan Bridge then back on Brooklyn Bridge)






Just awesome!!! I was a bit stinky on the subway heading back to Murray Hill though..


----------



## PCFriar80

Miranda said:


> Ugh, I did something to my calf last week.   I did not run for a week and a half after my HM, then last Wednesday I noticed my left calf was sore when running up the hill at the start of our weeknight route.  The route starts off with an almost 1 mile long climb and has a few other smaller climbs in the second mile and something was not happy about going up.  It was sore during dog agility on Thursday and again on Saturday during the run while going up a different long hill.  We have a lot of hills in my city.
> 
> I thought it was getting better but tonight it was really sore and I had to walk a lot in our third mile because it just felt super sore when I pushed off on my toes and now I am walking around all gimpy.  It's like right in the center of the muscle.  It feels super tight.  Ibuprofen and ice and stretching and foam rolling for me I guess and no running on Saturday.   I have a turkey trot next Thursday that I have to do to finish my race series to get my jacket and 2 days of dog agility trialing on Black Friday and Sunday over the Thanksgiving weekend that I need to run around for.  Thankfully this is my "off" season but I don't want to take time off!  This is supposed to be the fun winter season where we just run for 45-60 minutes easy all the time!


I had similar symptoms back in the summer and it ended up being achilles tendinitis.  I tried to suck it up for a few weeks but finally went to a doctor.  Ice and rest were the key for healing.  Ice on the calf and heel.  It took some time, but I was able to bike and walk during recovery.  It's one of those things you really can't run through, at least in my case.  Good luck!


----------



## GollyGadget

I have a few races on my bucket list. Top of the list is Boston, NYC, and Eugene.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*ATTQOTD*:
1. One of the vacation races in the National Parks (Rocky Mountain or Glacier are top choices)
2. New York City or Boston
3. Disneyland (please come back someday!)


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> So I was looking at some GFS weather models for the way to far out to even be taken serious and its prediction has less than 1% chance of unfolding... but for those of us along the central gulf coast around November 25/26 (depending on what part of the gulf you live) the model is forecasting lows in the mid 20's with snow! I dont care how out of shape I may be at that point, I am going to run in the snow if it happens. Time of day will not matter. lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: I was looking at a older run and then saw the next run came out with nothing lol. Well there that excitement went. lolololol


I just noticed my towns snow ordinance signs are up for the winter and I'm not nearly as excited as you. Mostly, I'm hoping it waits until January.


----------



## IamTrike

All the mentions of Boston made me start thinking about it more earnestly. After Sept next year will likely be my best chance of qualifying in the near future.  I built out a training plan which will hopefully get me there.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Running or Disney, which of these two brought you to finding this site and then at some point this thread? Which one came first to you?

ATTQOTD: It's kinda of a long answer, but I will try to keep it short. Growing up I made it to WDW 2 or 3 times. Then in high school is started running. Both were good times, but nothing I thought of much in the years after high school until marriage came around, followed by kids. We spent out honeymoon at the Boardwalk at WDW, and as we toured the parks all of these memories started coming back to me from when I was younger. Things like space mountain, haunted mansion, and the people mover. And on each I would tell my wife a story about that brought back good times. Then a few years of marriage went by and I put on what I like to refer to as "happy weight". I decided to start running to lose some weight and then rediscovered my love for running. Then we had our first child and DW said he lets take a trip to Disney, and I said we could kill two birds with one stone with marathon weekend. So in researching the marathon I found this site and the marathon thread for that year. The trip happened and it was just perfect. I got to run a marathon, and I also got to go on some rides that I also went on with my dad when I was little and then all of the feels of that moment made a big impact on my outlook of things. Going into marathon weekend I thought Disney would just be a trip we go on every 3-4 years. That year we made two trips, and since we had a baby this year we decided to skip a year, but are going back in 2018 in April and I am working on maybe a second trip around Halloween time for that experience since its the last chance we will have to take DD during that time of year before real school starts. So while I was found of Disney before we had children, my love for the place has grown since we had children, and now I can't get enough. Running may have brought me here to this site and to creating this thread, but Disney it what keeps me coming back!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running or Disney, which of these two brought you to finding this site and then at some point this thread? Which one came first to you?



Definitely Disney!  I was a long time lurker and then the more I went to Disney the more I felt I could offer in answering others questions.  Yes, I have my share of sarcastic and tongue-in-cheek responses, but for the most part play nicely.  Secondarily, when the running info was a subset of the WISH forum I was active on that especially when we first started running back in 2006.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running or Disney, which of these two brought you to finding this site and then at some point this thread? Which one came first to you?



Technically, runDisney, so I guess both. But if I had to pick one, it would be running. I searched out a forum that would have many people talking about runDisney. I am part of a running forum which I interactive with regularly, but very few even mention Disney races. Not a big deal, however it's nice to talk with people when the race weekend(s) you're a part of start growing closer and excitement starts filling the air!


----------



## GollyGadget

Disney brought me to this site initially as a lurker. Google would often direct me here when I had questions about an upcoming trip. Some of the drama that exists in the other forums would keep me coming back. It can be really amusing when trying to kill time. Once the trip was over, I stopped visiting the site.

Running is what pushed me back and into actually participating. I had decided to run the WDW Marathon and of course in my endless pursuit of information, Google directed me here once again. 

We only go to Disney once every few years and after this trip, it'll likely be the 50th before we're back again but I plan to keep running.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running or Disney, which of these two brought you to finding this site and then at some point this thread? Which one came first to you?



Disney definitely came first for me.  My first visit to WDW was for my first honeymoon way back in 1993, followed by a trip in 1998.  I started annual (at least) trips to WDW in 2004, including getting engaged to my current wife in front of the castle.  This site provided a wealth of useful trip information throughout.  I didn't find the RunDisney (part of WISH at the time) thread until after I'd been convinced to take up running just to run one half marathon at Disney in early 2015.  After the 2015 W&D registration fell through I decided to make my first RunDisney experience WDWMW in 2016.  I found this thread looking for information on registration and transferring between races in May 2015 and I've hung around like a bad cold ever since.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I like this question!  I had to break my brain a little to remember the time line but it goes something like this.
Circa 2002-ish I find the disboard while in college and when I got my first laptop. Because I'm already a theme park/coaster enthusiast and my parents want to go to WDW and need my help.  I had a sign on way back then and I can't remember it for the life of me.  I posted a lot.
Circa 2003/4-ish after I graduated, living in my own apartment someone posts a link to a trip report on another site called themeparkreview.  I get addicted to that site as well.  As they show trip reports to parks all over the world.
A poster on TPR named Renee starts posting trip reports for Rundisney races several times a year and I get major envy.   I am not a runner at any point during this part of my story.
Long break from all things disney and coaster posting as the real world/job/adulting takes over.
Circa 2007 I start planning my honeymoon at WDW! and my disboard addiction returns.   But as a lurker and not a poster.  This repeats another time when I take my 2 yr old to WDW on her birthday.
Circa 2015 my friend tells me she's doing the WDW marathon and my brain freaks out and I just think I'M DOING THIS!  My father-in-law is an avid runner and I talk my in-laws and my husband into a runcation so I can do this bucket list thing.
I go to the search function on disboards and find @Keels WISH thread (didn't even know what WISH was at the time) about her year of half marathons and I find the rundisney people in the WDW marathon weekend thread over there.  My brain breaks again and I do something crazy and start a journal deciding I'm just gonna do what this internet stranger is doing but I'll do a 5k every month instead of halfs.  And then I did it.
And the rest is history


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running or Disney, which of these two brought you to finding this site and then at some point this thread? Which one came first to you?


Disney got me into running, and my need for information about Disney running brought me here! I am mostly on the Dis boards for runDisney but have branched out a little bit into other areas.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running or Disney, which of these two brought you to finding this site and then at some point this thread? Which one came first to you?


Disney of course. I was researching for my 2012 trip and discovered the disunplugged on YouTube. This of course peaked my interest and then they mentioned the boards. I went to check it out and I was hooked. I then focused on on the news and rumors board. I discovered runDisney in 2014 and signed up for the 2015 WDW 10K this brought me to the old runDisney sub forum. And I’ve been here ever since.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:
I had grown up loving Disney, but had only been to WDW 3 times and DL twice. In 2014, I started running. I heard someone in my running group mention Disney races, so I started looking into it. This was probably September/October of 2014. At that point the half in January was sold out. I happened to look back at the runDisney site a week or two later, and registration was back open! That was the year they did Goofy gives back (I think someone on Extreme Weightloss ran an event, so right after it aired they did the promotion). Anyways, I immediately texted my sister and asked if she and her husband would want to go to Disney in January. She said maybe, which was enough for me. I signed up! So after I signed up, I researched as much as I could about reviews/reports of Disney races, and guess what I found @Ariel484 ’s reports - Thanks so much!! And now I have been to Disney many more times for running events and am participating on these boards!


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running or Disney, which of these two brought you to finding this site and then at some point this thread? Which one came first to you?


Researching for our first big Disney Family trip brought me to the site.   While looking around I found one of the early Disdads threads before they had a subforum.   I posted a lot in that group for a while, and there was a lot of really interesting information being shared by people like (Stopher or FreezinRafiki).   In 2011 a couple years later I decided to do my first running race. (A half at disney and I found the wish forums on this board.) The information and inspiration that people like Coach Charles shared really helped me plan and prepare for that race.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Disney for me. I was planning the trip we took in May and, having never been to WDW, needed some real-life information on resort hotels. This thread is what keeps me coming back each day, though, since I don't have an upcoming trip to plan.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Disney brought me here. An old coworker told me about the disunplugged and they kept mentioning the boards. I think I created an account researching some new things for a particular trip and then never really visited here much until I stumbled upon a few people’s runDisney trip reports later on. I lurked for a long time before I was brave enough to post here. All the things I have learned here have been super helpful. I find myself coming here way more than the other Disney topics that are discussed on the boards.


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> I really ought to see if @roxymama has a turkey trot for me to run next week so I can add IL to the list!  Have to head to Chicago over Thanksgiving for SiLs wedding.



I didn't forget about you @camaker...I just got busy (and sick!);

If you want one that is close to Aurora, there is a Turkey Trot in Naperville, IL that is about a 25+ min drive.  Last year had 7100 runners so it's a fairly large race.  Looks like it's the 20th year.  And it's on Thanksgiving morning.  I like the Naperville area and have spectated a few of hubby's races there.
https://napervilleturkeytrot.com/

If you want something more in the actual city.  Here are a few options.
There's the Chicago Turkey Trot on Thanksgiving morning.  There's a 5k (last year had 4000+ runners) & a 8k (2000+ runners.)  It's in Lincoln Park which is just north of the downtown area and you'd want to park at the Lincoln Park Zoo parking lot.  Finding parking elsewhere is problematic.  Give yourself extra time to get there since it's a little north.
http://www.turkeytrotchicago.com/

Also there's the Grant Park Turkey Trot
https://allcommunityevents.com/grantparkturkeytrot
I did this one last year (at a blistering 36:18 min...I was with friends and we were cold!)  It's got a lot of swag with it (hoodie, medal, cinnamon roll (cold, boo), beer) but's it is not a huge race.  It does run near the lake including the lakeshore trail for a little bit.  It's on 11/25 which is a Sat...so not sure if that's the same day as your wedding.
I've added a link to my recap https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...undisney-beyond.3396392/page-60#post-56792910

Those are my suggestions!!   If you need a running buddy just let me know.  I'm not sure I can promise anything but I can look into it.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Researching our first WDW trip brought me to the Disboards in 2015. Then on that trip we arrived on the day of the Princess Half and we thought "How cool!". So I came home and researched running at WDW and Google brought me to @Ariel484 trip reports (which are awesome and so helpful for a newbie runDisney runner!). From there I started contributing to the individual race weekend threads. Then one day @Keels posted on one of those threads "If anyone is bored, they are having a conversation on bleeding nipples on the Running Board", lol! So I checked it out and the rest is history.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: Disney.  I'd been lurking here for awhile and used to post on another message board pretty regularly, but grew increasingly frustrated with how negative the overall tone and the owner of the board were.  So I mostly left that board and made an account here (I still lurk there because it's good for Disney news, hence my saying I *mostly* left, but I don't post there almost at all anymore).

Initially I was disappointed that runDisney didn't seem to be discussed here very much like it was on my old board (where I first found out about runDisney and posted a few runDisney trip reports).  Obviously that has changed since then.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: A combination. I signed up for 2011 Goofy. It was my first marathon so I didn't know what to expect. I had an fear of getting swept. Some googling of disney marathon sweep led me to learn of the Balloon Ladies which led me to a post here. I quickly saw that this forum would be an excellent resource for training, logistics, etc.

I am glad to report I was not swept and have never seen the Balloon ladies, except one year when I started the half in an early corral, ran fairly fast, and saw the Balloon Ladies along World Drive, going in the other direction, 7 miles behind me!


----------



## LSUlakes

baxter24 said:


> I lurked for a long time before I was brave enough to post here.



Not calling out anyone here, but I am curious for those who had a similar experience. I am wondering if anyone feels like this particular thread is intimidating or not inviting... or what was it that caused some hesitation to engage in this thread? I truly want it to be a thread where someone who knows absolutely nothing about running to those who go into a lot of research will find the topics and discussion useful for both. I like to believe that we can all learn something new from everyone's answers to the QOTD's.   Any lurkers out there, take the plunge and join in!!  



Dis5150 said:


> Then one day @Keels posted on one of those threads "If anyone is bored, they are having a conversation on bleeding nipples on the Running Board", lol! So I checked it out and the rest is history.


Look it happens sometimes lol. Thanks for the laugh though, I recall that discussion somewhat. Not sure if the topic started off with that specifically or if it was a chaffing type topic where the nipple thing became the focus. Good times!


----------



## Ariel484

LSUlakes said:


> Not calling out anyone here, but I am curious for those who had a similar experience. I am wondering if anyone feels like this particular thread is intimidating or not inviting... or what was it that caused some hesitation to engage in this thread?


I didn't post here in this thread for a long time because I was intimidated...then one day I decided I didn't care anymore and started posting.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Disney first...I've been going to WDW since I was a child so I feel like a somewhat expert, but we try to do different experiences every trip.  I think I would google questions and either the boards or main news site would always be the first hit.  It helps tremendously when researching new to us things (like our first cruise, first time staying at certain resorts, Highway in the Sky, etc.).  I think I just stumbled on this thread in particular one day at work.  It's been awesome reading race reports and gear recommendations.

runDisney and my husband's love for running is definitely what keeps me interested.  I also seem to be getting better at every race, so that helps too


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> Not calling out anyone here, but I am curious for those who had a similar experience. I am wondering if anyone feels like this particular thread is intimidating or not inviting... or what was it that caused some hesitation to engage in this thread?


I am a massive introvert, so I was a lurker for a long long time. There is nothing about this thread that is intimidating or not inviting, quite the opposite really because I actually do speak up here (took a while but y'all got me to do it)... that says something huge because I won't in other groups I am in, I just gather info and move on. So to that I will say thank you to everyone for pulling me out of my bubble a bit on here! I think you are all entertaining and knowledgeable and I enjoy this group a lot!


----------



## baxter24

LSUlakes said:


> Not calling out anyone here, but I am curious for those who had a similar experience. I am wondering if anyone feels like this particular thread is intimidating or not inviting... or what was it that caused some hesitation to engage in this thread? I truly want it to be a thread where someone who knows absolutely nothing about running to those who go into a lot of research will find the topics and discussion useful for both. I like to believe that we can all learn something new from everyone's answers to the QOTD's.   Any lurkers out there, take the plunge and join in!!



For me, because I can be a bit introverted in new situations and didn’t want to join unless I felt like I could contribute, I lurked. But like @Ariel484 said, I eventually got over it! Trust me @LSUlakes - I have always felt welcome here. It just took me getting over being shy to post. This is the nicest and most encouraging group. I have looked at other forums on this website and people seem to have a hard time being nice to each other. This is a good thing we have going on here!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> I am a massive introvert, so I was a lurker for a long long time.



Looking at my post and that I first discovered the board in 2011 but my join date is 2013, I lurked for 2 years!
.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I took the family to Disney World in 2011 and we had a blast. In 2014, my wife mentioned that an acquaintance of hers was running a marathon at Disney World. I'd never heard of runDisney so I looked it up online, and within 5 minutes I was hooked and knew I had to run it. At the time I was a 12 mile/week runner, so I gave myself a year to increase my mileage to the point where I could run a marathon (my longest race at that point was a 10k). I spent the year 2014 training and researching runDisney and discovered this site in the process... a great resource as well as great conversation.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: Disney. Oddly enough doing research for a trip in 2014 I found the Pooh size thread. I was super nervous to go to Disney because at the time I couldn't ride anything at the local amusement park because of my weight.  I found the boards and have been here ever since. This spring I started running again (running has been my number one on again-off again relationship in my life) and found this thread. I have read and learned so much from everyone here and it has been more helpful than I can put into words. Also, I realized recently I have no more use for the Pooh size thread  
*I also bought a season pass for my local amusement park so if I won't be tempted to go off the rails with my eating and weight management.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: Both. I have been running runDisney races since 2014, but never felt the need to get info about them because DL isn't that intimidating. However, as our Wine & Dine WDW trip started coming closer and closer, I began reaching out for resources on the race and how to do WDW (it was our first time). I found the DISBoards and used them to help plan our trip and also for info on the races. I am SO glad that I did. I feel like all of the info you guys have from your previous experiences made my trip even better. So thanks y'all!  And now you guys have motivated me to focus on my running for next year. I have goals and races planned at aren't runDisney related because I just can't do WDW every year.


----------



## Miranda

PCFriar80 said:


> I had similar symptoms back in the summer and it ended up being achilles tendinitis.  I tried to suck it up for a few weeks but finally went to a doctor.  Ice and rest were the key for healing.  Ice on the calf and heel.  It took some time, but I was able to bike and walk during recovery.  It's one of those things you really can't run through, at least in my case.  Good luck!


Thanks!  For me it's closer to the back of my knee, up in the big fat part of my calf.  It feels super tight along with my hamstring.  Going to try some yoga tomorrow, too, and on Sunday since I'm going to take off Saturday's run to let it rest. I have been going back to spin too on Monday's and that's not bothering it, so that's good.


----------



## Miranda

I know some people had talked about wanting to do Rock Lobster for a relay in Maine, but they posted last night that they wouldn't be doing it next year, and sounds like no plans for the future although it's kind of open ended with "you never know when/where it might pop up again".

https://www.facebook.com/rocklobste...828.1628271687420755/1974264939488093/?type=3


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Hmmm.....I think I started surfing the DISBoards back in 2002/2003 timeframe for tips on planning a trip since I had not gone to the world for many years.  I finally joined the boards in 2009 when we were planning on a Disney Cruise. So I lurked for a good 6+ years!   Once I finally committed to running and than signing up for the Goofy challenge in 2016, started looking into more of the sub-boards on the site


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Miranda said:


> Thanks! For me it's closer to the back of my knee, up in the big fat part of my calf.



I've had ongoing calf issues. I think mine is a previous strain/tear with scar tissue. I've found that aggressive self-massage seems to help. The thumb or a knuckle make an excellent torture device. Disclaimer: Use common sense.

Stretching helps a little, but I can't seem to stretch the part that hurts.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Planning our first family trip is what brought me to the Disboards back in 2008. In 2015, after I signed for the marathon, I found the Marathon weekend 2016 thread, then when that was done I felt kind of sad until @LSUlakes started the first Running thread, and I was happy to stay connected.

As far as intimidating, I can't say I ever felt that way, but maybe that's because I jumped in from the beginning. Sometimes I don't comment on every QOTD and sometimes life gets in the way and it's hard to keep up, so I do my share of lurking. In fact, I tend to lurk more on everyone's training journals...those are hard to keep up with, but I do enjoy reading them!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: A Google search about Disney led me to the boards, and I used it for dining reviews and theme park info but never posted. Then I found the runDisney board and actually joined and started posting (after lurking for a few months thanks to being an introvert). I rarely even go to the other boards now.

Edit: after checking, it appears I lurked for TWO YEARS. Not because anyone was intimidating because everyone here is great and provides great feedback. I just started running about two years ago and felt like no one would want my amateur opinion.  Glad I got over that!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running or Disney, which of these two brought you to finding this site and then at some point this thread? Which one came first to you?


The Mickey Mouse poster my parents put up in my nursery before I was even born naturally guaranteed that Disney came first for me.  I first discovered this website while planning my second trip to Disney World in early 2006.  I discovered the old WISH section around the time I was planning my 2012 Wine & Dine Half marathon trip which was also the second part of my coast to coast and here we are.  

I had planned on starting a regular exercise routine for years, but it was streaky at best, usually non existent until I signed up for the 2011 Disneyland Half.  While life got in the way after my 2012 Coast to Coast, my running has been decently consistent since signing up for the 2015 Star Wars Rebel Challenge.


----------



## camaker

roxymama said:


> I didn't forget about you @camaker...I just got busy (and sick!);
> 
> If you want one that is close to Aurora, there is a Turkey Trot in Naperville, IL that is about a 25+ min drive.  Last year had 7100 runners so it's a fairly large race.  Looks like it's the 20th year.  And it's on Thanksgiving morning.  I like the Naperville area and have spectated a few of hubby's races there.
> https://napervilleturkeytrot.com/
> 
> If you want something more in the actual city.  Here are a few options.
> There's the Chicago Turkey Trot on Thanksgiving morning.  There's a 5k (last year had 4000+ runners) & a 8k (2000+ runners.)  It's in Lincoln Park which is just north of the downtown area and you'd want to park at the Lincoln Park Zoo parking lot.  Finding parking elsewhere is problematic.  Give yourself extra time to get there since it's a little north.
> http://www.turkeytrotchicago.com/
> 
> Also there's the Grant Park Turkey Trot
> https://allcommunityevents.com/grantparkturkeytrot
> I did this one last year (at a blistering 36:18 min...I was with friends and we were cold!)  It's got a lot of swag with it (hoodie, medal, cinnamon roll (cold, boo), beer) but's it is not a huge race.  It does run near the lake including the lakeshore trail for a little bit.  It's on 11/25 which is a Sat...so not sure if that's the same day as your wedding.
> I've added a link to my recap https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...undisney-beyond.3396392/page-60#post-56792910
> 
> Those are my suggestions!!   If you need a running buddy just let me know.  I'm not sure I can promise anything but I can look into it.



Thank you so much for the recommendations and I hope you feel better soon!  The one in Naperville is probably the most likely.  We're actually doing the rehearsal dinner in Naperville on Friday so it looks like it's really close by.  At this point, the jury is still out on whether I'm actually going to run or just take the trip as a big rest block.  I think the effects of stepping up to running 5 days/week, including back to back @DopeyBadger plans over the summer and now in progress are finally starting to take their toll on my legs.  Couple that with the fact that he has me running 7/8 days for a total of 58 miles leading up to the trip and I'm not sure whether I'll want to run when I get there!  I'll let you know when and what I decide, but I'm not going to ask you to be on the hook as a running buddy when I can't even decide myself a week out.  Hope you and your family have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## roxymama

camaker said:


> Thank you so much for the recommendations and I hope you feel better soon!  The one in Naperville is probably the most likely.  We're actually doing the rehearsal dinner in Naperville on Friday so it looks like it's really close by.  At this point, the jury is still out on whether I'm actually going to run or just take the trip as a big rest block.  I think the effects of stepping up to running 5 days/week, including back to back @DopeyBadger plans over the summer and now in progress are finally starting to take their toll on my legs.  Couple that with the fact that he has me running 7/8 days for a total of 58 miles leading up to the trip and I'm not sure whether I'll want to run when I get there!  I'll let you know when and what I decide, but I'm not going to ask you to be on the hook as a running buddy when I can't even decide myself a week out.  Hope you and your family have a great Thanksgiving!



I totally get it!  Have a fun trip though whether you are resting or running!


----------



## McNs

Another great QOTD!

I've been running much longer than Disneying but I started on Disboards in 2014 when researching our second trip to Disneyland in 2014. I've always been an occasional poster but regularly come and read the boards, especially the DLR ones. 

2016 saw me in a bit of a running funk - crazy crazy year at work (we had to shut down one of our production facilities..) but over the holiday season I got back in to running. Browsing the boards I came across the RunDisney part and started reading through both the Running Thread and @Ariel484 's journal. I think it only took a day or two before I posted on this thread (having an avatar to hide behind makes it a bit easier for this introvert). This is now the first place I go to when I log on to the forums.

One thing that continues to impress me with the RD forum and especially this thread is the support and positivity from everyone, regardless of pace or distance.


----------



## PCFriar80

Miranda said:


> Thanks!  For me it's closer to the back of my knee, up in the big fat part of my calf.  It feels super tight along with my hamstring.  Going to try some yoga tomorrow, too, and on Sunday since I'm going to take off Saturday's run to let it rest. I have been going back to spin too on Monday's and that's not bothering it, so that's good.


Actually that's where my pain was which is why it took me so long to see the doctor [and other reasons too...stubborn male, etc].  I thought calf pain, calf issue when it was really being triggered down lower.  When it first happened it felt like I was shot with a rubber band in the calf.  Very localized, but when I ran the pain spread.  I'm back to 7 miles for my long runs now, but my stride is a little tentative to say the least.  As I said before, good luck and be patient on the recovery!


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Disney for sure. I've been on theses boards since the late 90s! I've been going to WDW since the early 70s and have been to every Disney park in the world more than once. As most of you know, the only reason I started running was runDisney and it was a fluke, so once I decided to actually try it, this is the first place I came for advice and info.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running or Disney, which of these two brought you to finding this site and then at some point this thread? Which one came first to you?


ATTQOTD: Disney - I'm one of the early DIS veterans from a couple different message board platforms ago! I think I came across this thread while in one of the race threads.


----------



## Dis5150

I have to correct myself - I went back and looked and it wasn't @Keels who said you guys were talking about bleeding nipples/chafing, it was @sidrich on the Princess 2016 board, lol. 



sidrich said:


> And FWIW- if anyone needs a distraction, the menfolk are having a really amusing conversation about chafing over on the Running Thread.



The conversation was about chafing and went on to discuss bleeding nipples, lol.  So glad that I checked it out because I LOVE this thread.


----------



## jennamfeo

I was thinking of starting a Training Journal on here for 2018 to help me stick to my goals and stuff, but I am hesitant because what if I can't even stick to updating it?!  But in all seriousness -- those of you who have or have had a training journal, do you find it beneficial?


----------



## garneska

ATTQOTD: I feel compelled to answer this question.  First on the rundisney boards i am more of a lurker.  I do post on some of the training journals.  I signed up for Disboards in AUG 2003.  Can you believe that?  In Jan 2003, I ran my first Disney Marathon but my second overall marathon.  The reason I joined was someone asked a question about the Orlando Airport, since I just had my parents and my in laws fly in to cheer for me, I could answer.  We had 3 couples all coming in to Orlando Airport at different times.  At that time I had no idea there was an A and B and it took a while to meet up with my folks.  I did not even know the WISH side existed and I had already done a Disney Marathon.  Eventually, I did occasionally post on the WISH threads but mostly lurked.  That was because I did not feel like I could contribute to the conversation.  Anything I had to say had been said. 

I am close to 1000 posts and that has been in the last 3 years.  I spend most of my time on the Camping Board.  I have met McFlurry John many times.  He was probably the one who inspired me to post on the camping board since i recognized the user name from the WISH  boards.  I am trying to get out of my comfort zone and post a little more.  This way if i do go to a meet people will know my handle.  I also want to try and utilize all the information here more, since I am trying to BQ and there is a lot of good info and advice here.  I will be meeting the crew in Chicago so i need to live outside my comfort zone a little.


----------



## BelleWannabe4

> The Expert said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Corrals:* This was RIDICULOUS! My start time was 5:30, and they opened our corrals at 4:40. I left the arena at 4:40 and walked directly to my corral, about 100 yards away and it was already completely full and overflowing. Volunteers were yelling at people to move over, and eventually got out bullhorns to do so! They were not checking anyone's bibs, and it was obvious veterans knew this and all corral jumped. It was also obvious they had let people into the corrals well before the supposed opening time. We all squished in super tight for about 15 minutes, then they finally moved us around the corner to stage behind the previous wave on the Strip behind the start line. It was pretty scary and uncomfortable, but people were mostly nice and in good spirits.
Click to expand...


Oh my gosh, this!! I came to see if anyone else ran Vegas this weekend. The start was such a disaster. We didn't do VIP and left the Wynn at 3 pm to get there and took the monorail like RNR told us to and it was terrible. The monorail line was 15+ minutes long just to get on and once we got off, we got stuck in a mass of people on one of the pedestrian bridges because there were all of these spectators blocking the bridge and only room for one person to get through at a time.  Mind you, it was now 4:15 and my claustrophobia was not doing well. Once we finally got off the bridge, there was no way for us to get anywhere near our corral. Plus there were no port-a-potties so a nearby bar was nice enough to let us in. I honestly did not see a single RNR employee or volunteer anywhere near the corrals. There were cops everywhere, but no one tried to help us find anything. Other runners were our only source of info. We ended up at the very back of the green "wave" (?) and didn't start running until 5:30 (an hour after the start) and about 5 corrals back from where we were placed. Our first mile was really slow too because there was no room for people to go once they got onto the course.

While I understand that they had to reconfigure the race course within the last month, they did not do a very good job of re-working the start and did not communicate the changes well to the runners or, from what I heard, to most of the resorts along the Strip, which might explain the lack of entertainment. I enjoyed the rest of the race (although I was super confused as to why there was a string quartet at a rock n roll race), but I think this might be my last RNR. There were just too many people there for that level of disorganization.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Disney... I joined in February 2001 when I was planning our November vacation.  Almost 17 years ago!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I have been a member of about 8 Disney boards over the years, and this is one of them. I had another account a long time ago. Changed jobs and moved, stopped posting on all of the sites for a few years. Then when I wanted to check back in on those sites I couldn't find most of my logins. I just decided to create new accounts. 

But when I came back, I started posting on the Wishes board almost immediately. There was a group of people interested in self-improvement. A smaller portion was interested in running, and runDisney. I was glad when @rteetz broke that group out onto this board as the group started to grow when we had our own "home". We now have a ton of great followers here - a pretty special sub-community within the larger Dis community.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> those of you who have or have had a training journal, do you find it beneficial?



It depends on the type of person you are.  I know that I am way more accountable to my training when I'm checking in weekly to tell everyone what I did (and let's be honest, sometimes didn't do.) And I also tend to set and keep goals because of it.  Having my journal has for sure pushed me to go far beyond my comfort zone as far as trying new distances/races/speeds, etc.  It's also a good place for my long-winded race recaps to live.
I'm also a classic over-sharer and chatter so it's personality based, right?  And I am HARD on myself so much, so having my people lift me up before I get the chance to totally knock myself down is super beneficial.  If you try it and it's not floating your boat, there's no shame in throwing in the towel.  I've gone on little hiatuses for brief periods when I'm just not feeling it.  Sometimes you just don't want to share...especially when things aren't going well.  But sometimes that's when you need the most support.


----------



## The Expert

BelleWannabe4 said:


> I enjoyed the rest of the race (although I was super confused as to why there was a string quartet at a rock n roll race), but I think this might be my last RNR. There were just too many people there for that level of disorganization.



The string quartet was to honor the shooting victims and was placed near the site for that reason. I thought it was a really nice touch.

I also agree about the lack of bathrooms near the corrals! There were people leaving mine to go to Shake Shack.


----------



## LSUlakes

garneska said:


> ATTQOTD: I feel compelled to answer this question.  First on the rundisney boards i am more of a lurker.  I do post on some of the training journals.  I signed up for Disboards in AUG 2003.  Can you believe that?  In Jan 2003, I ran my first Disney Marathon but my second overall marathon.  The reason I joined was someone asked a question about the Orlando Airport, since I just had my parents and my in laws fly in to cheer for me, I could answer.  We had 3 couples all coming in to Orlando Airport at different times.  At that time I had no idea there was an A and B and it took a while to meet up with my folks.  I did not even know the WISH side existed and I had already done a Disney Marathon.  Eventually, I did occasionally post on the WISH threads but mostly lurked.  That was because I did not feel like I could contribute to the conversation.  Anything I had to say had been said.
> 
> I am close to 1000 posts and that has been in the last 3 years.  I spend most of my time on the Camping Board.  I have met McFlurry John many times.  He was probably the one who inspired me to post on the camping board since i recognized the user name from the WISH  boards.  I am trying to get out of my comfort zone and post a little more.  This way if i do go to a meet people will know my handle.  I also want to try and utilize all the information here more, since I am trying to BQ and there is a lot of good info and advice here.  I will be meeting the crew in Chicago so i need to live outside my comfort zone a little.



Glad you decided to post in our little thread here! Hope you continue to post and let us know how your pursuit of a BQ goes!!! Best of luck and look forward to reading more of your responses. BTW tomorrow is "Fun Friday QOTD". Usually a good time.


----------



## BikeFan

FFigawi said:


> Do it! It's an experience unlike any other and a fabulous race.



Talking to you about Comrades at the Marathon Weekend meet-up really helped me decide that I definitely wanted to do that race.  Plus, I enjoyed your write-ups on the old "Running of the Ears" forum about that race!  



StarGirl11 said:


> On an unrelated note. Here's an example of just how much your foot changes when you lose weight. These are my custom orthotics that I have made specifically for my foot. The black ones are the ones I got when I was over 70 pounds heavier.



That's such an impressive accomplishment.  Congratulations!  



IamTrike said:


> All the mentions of Boston made me start thinking about it more earnestly. After Sept next year will likely be my best chance of qualifying in the near future.  I built out a training plan which will hopefully get me there.



Good luck.  It's an amazing experience.  Not just the race, but the whole race weekend just has such an awesome vibe.


----------



## kski907

Taking the plunge, newbie here pulled out of lurkdom.  Been lurking for almost a year.  Rundisney events lead me to the forums.  I am a novice run/walker with a slow and steady wins the race pace.  I have not found this thread to be intimidating at all.  Infact the wealth of information and positive vibe has been extremely beneficial for me as a try for my first marathon in the form of Dopey 2018.  So thank you all!

My hesitation was mostly from not being sure on what QOTD to jump in on.  That and my fears with my short comings in grammar, social media and technology knowledge, but all 3 fortune cookies today said "don't sweat the small stuff" so here I am.  

Previous QOTD:

I would love to run in Wisconsin and get one of those fritters

States I have run in:  NY, MI, OH, CA, FL, and currently reside and run in the great state of Alaska.  
The below link is to a short little video "An Alaskan Mile" about trying to break the 4min mile mark on an outdoor alaskan track.  I live where the 2nd race was held.  Unfortunately, I was unable to see live, but video is still impressive.

www.motivrunning.com/running-life/inspiration/an-alaskan-mile/


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running or Disney, which of these two brought you to finding this site and then at some point this thread? Which one came first to you?



The first thing I found here was the menu section of WDWtoday.  I ended up finding the W.I.S.H. boards through a Google search for Disney marathons and separately ended up finding the podcast.  It was a few episodes before I realized all three were related (wdwinfo, Disboards, Dis Unplugged).


----------



## LSUlakes

kski907 said:


> Taking the plunge, newbie here pulled out of lurkdom. Been lurking for almost a year. Rundisney events lead me to the forums. I am a novice run/walker with a slow and steady wins the race pace. I have not found this thread to be intimidating at all. Infact the wealth of information and positive vibe has been extremely beneficial for me as a try for my first marathon in the form of Dopey 2018. So thank you all!
> 
> My hesitation was mostly from not being sure on what QOTD to jump in on. That and my fears with *my short comings in grammar*, social media and technology knowledge, but all 3 fortune cookies today said "don't sweat the small stuff" so here I am.



Have you read the stuff I type on here? If it wasnt for grammar checks on spelling on this site, I do not think anyone would be able to understand what I type, and even then I misuse words often. lol English was not really my strength in school, not that I had many, but they would have been more towards the science and math areas. Welcome to the thread and glad you decided to participate. The grammar police havent come after me for my blunders, so I would not worry about it. Best of luck with Dopey 2018!


----------



## LSUlakes

*Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races) 
*
With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks


----------



## jmasgat

I'm in for Dopey 2018


----------



## FFigawi

Miranda said:


> I know some people had talked about wanting to do Rock Lobster for a relay in Maine, but they posted last night that they wouldn't be doing it next year, and sounds like no plans for the future although it's kind of open ended with "you never know when/where it might pop up again".
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/rocklobste...828.1628271687420755/1974264939488093/?type=3



Bummer. Thanks for letting us know. I guess we'll be off to Niagara instead. 



LSUlakes said:


> *Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)
> *
> With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks



Dopey for me, please


----------



## gjramsey

gjramsey - Dopey
Jan 28th - gjramsey - Hot Chocolate Houston 15k (NG)


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)
> *
> With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks


19.3 10K and Half.  Spectating the full from the BC.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I came initially looking for an answer to a question I had about a Disney cruise we were taking.  I believe I googled the topic and landed here.  I don't recall what it was about.  I don't think I joined right away because my join date is only a few months before that cruise.  I feel like a read a lot on here further out than that, so I must have waited until I actually wanted to post a question, as opposed to finding answers from other posts.  I then went into lurker status for a while, just generally interested in stuff.  I had been going to WDW since I was a kid and had been a DVC member since 1994, so I mostly was looking for info on new stuff coming etc.  I hated FP+ when it was introduced (still don't love it), so I think I followed some threads in the theme park section trying to determine how we'd make it work for us.  When my sister convinced me to do PHM in 2014 I then I found the race thread for that event and became much more involved from there forward.

I will say I find the runDisney/Wish group in general and this thread in particular are far more welcoming and helpful than others.  The drama in some of the other threads I have followed definitely made me want to remain a lurker.  Some pretty judgemental/rude people hiding behind anonymous avatars.

As for Marathon weekend, just in case you want it in the first page format:

Jan 5 - DVCFan1994 - WDW 10k (NG)
Jan 7 - DVCFan1994 - WDW Marathon (Finish*)  
*Not an official goal, but preferably with a Margarita in Hand


----------



## michigandergirl

LSUlakes said:


> *Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)
> *
> With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks



I'm in for Dopey 2018!!! 47 more days!!!


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)
> *
> With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks


 
Please put me down for Dopey 2018!


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> I have been a member of about 8 Disney boards over the years, and this is one of them. I had another account a long time ago. Changed jobs and moved, stopped posting on all of the sites for a few years. Then when I wanted to check back in on those sites I couldn't find most of my logins. I just decided to create new accounts.
> 
> But when I came back, I started posting on the Wishes board almost immediately. There was a group of people interested in self-improvement. A smaller portion was interested in running, and runDisney. I was glad when @rteetz broke that group out onto this board as the group started to grow when we had our own "home". We now have a ton of great followers here - a pretty special sub-community within the larger Dis community.


I was very happy when we got our own board.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)
> *
> With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks


Dopey 2018 of course


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> *Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)
> *
> With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks



Jealous of all you Dopeys. 

Jan 20 - @jennamfeo - Run with Balloons 5k (NG / N/A)


----------



## dmross

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Researching our first WDW trip brought me to the Disboards in 2015. Then on that trip we arrived on the day of the Princess Half and we thought "How cool!". So I came home and researched running at WDW and Google brought me to @Ariel484 trip reports (which are awesome and so helpful for a newbie runDisney runner!). From there I started contributing to the individual race weekend threads. Then one day @Keels posted on one of those threads "If anyone is bored, they are having a conversation on bleeding nipples on the Running Board", lol! So I checked it out and the rest is history.



Oh that's so close to my experience.  Googling for my first trip as an adult led me to wdwinfo, then the podcast.  Then my SIL talked me into running the Wine and Dine RELAY (back when you could do races spur of the moment) and I loved it.  Next were @Ariel484 race reports... convinced me to try a marathon of all things.

I lurk because I can hardly keep up reading this thread, and was a little intimidated by the format of the forum.  disboards is actually the only non-professional forum that I participate in on a regular basis.  Much more fun than work!


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD: Disney & google brought me to disboards.  I didn’t consider clicking the ‘run’ link as I’m still terrified someone might mistakenly consider me a ‘runner’ as opposed to someone who realized burning a few hundred calories was more pleasant when hanging out on a park.  A friend signed me up for PHM’s 10k next year so I thought I should start actually running but I realized I couldn’t run in bike shorts (the pads chafe and are so hot, I tried) but i refuse to wear anything without pockets and sign up friend suggested sparkle skirts. Google listed plenty of Ariel484 posts, eventually leading here. I still haven’t been convinced sparkle skirts are the answer (the material and pocket placement seem inadequate to keep a phone from jumping to its death on the sidewalk as happened with the skirt sport skirt), but I was quickly convinced everyone who posts is generally good hearted and helpful. 

So as another comment to the sub thread regarding lurking: I find the ‘search’ function on the thread not helpful and know that when I ask what is probably repeat question or a question that I fail to realize is essentially the same as a question from the previous day, someone is kind enough to repeat an answer and no one flames me. This was apparent much sooner than on other disboard threads and is part of why my lurk here could be measured in months, not years.


----------



## Miranda

So after all that relay talk, it looks like I might have an opportunity to do Reach the Beach next year!  It starts at Bretton Woods near Mt. Washington in NH and works its way down to Hampton Beach.  The guy who is in charge of my running group is doing a team again this year after taking last year off and our local head group coach (the guy who owns my running group/the founder moved to NC last year and he occasionally comes back up north as his daughter is up here, but mainly is not here in this area anymore, so we have some other coaches who handle things locally) said we need 5 more people and PM'd several of us tonight about this.  Now I will have to get much faster in the next 10 months!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:

My three dream race locations:
1) Northern California, Avenue of the Giants Marathon
2) Lake Tahoe/Auburn, California, Western States 100 (I can dream)
3) Easton, Washington, Cascade Crest 100 

I found the WISH Board from reading an article on DisneyTouristBlog that was about a runDisney Race.  This led me to google runDisney and find many race reports, thank you @Ariel484!  I signed up for the 2015 Goofy, Marathon Weekend and began lurking on the race threads, slowly joining in.  Similar to @michigandergirl I was sad when the races ended and the race specific thread would end.  I was so excited when @LSUlakes started the Running Thread.  And I have always thought it was a very welcoming space!  So glad to be a part of it.


----------



## GollyGadget

jennamfeo said:


> I was thinking of starting a Training Journal on here for 2018 to help me stick to my goals and stuff, but I am hesitant because what if I can't even stick to updating it?!  But in all seriousness -- those of you who have or have had a training journal, do you find it beneficial?


I find mine extremely beneficial, especially for accountability. Opposite of @roxymama, I'm not that chatty IRL but typing out my journal gives me a chance to evaluate how my training is going. It also forces me to plan for the week ahead. 
Some weeks, like this past one, I don't really feel like posting an update but I never regret it once I do. Everyone is extremely supportive.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Dopey 2018, my Disney farewell.


----------



## baxter24

Add me to the list for Dopey 2018 please!


----------



## SheHulk

GollyGadget said:


> I find mine extremely beneficial, especially for accountability. Opposite of @roxymama, I'm not that chatty IRL but typing out my journal gives me a chance to evaluate how my training is going. It also forces me to plan for the week ahead.
> Some weeks, like this past one, I don't really feel like posting an update but I never regret it once I do. Everyone is extremely supportive.


I lurk in a supportive way


----------



## SheHulk

Yesterday's QOTD: I found the boards when I was getting ready to run my first marathon at Disney World. I wanted information about everything having to do with the race but had a hard time finding details about the corrals, the expo, etc. There was no specific runDisney board at the time but I found everything I needed on these forums. I lurked for 2-3 years on and off, not because I was intimidated necessarily but I didn't have anything to add. Some people just like to lurk no matter how welcoming the board is!

Also @LSUlakes I'm running the WDW Marathon in January.


----------



## JulieODC

I’ve been on th disboards since 2009, maybe even before that with a different account or before making an account - can’t remember how I discovered the boards, but likely a google search when trip planning!

I’ve only discovered this board when I registered for the 2017 PHM in late summer 2016 and started looking for info, and stumbled onto @Ariel484 trip reports and all the good info and community here!


----------



## JClimacus

Goofy 2018. Like @OldSlowGoofyGuy this will likely be my runDisney farewell.


----------



## MissLiss279

@LSUlakes - Dopey for me!

January
4 - MissLiss279 - WDW 5k (NG/NA)
5 - MissLiss279 - WDW 10k (NG/NA)
6 - MissLiss279 - WDW Half Marathon (NG/NA)
7 - MissLiss279 - WDW Marathon  (NG/NA)

I’m scared to put goals right now.


----------



## DopeyBadger

kski907 said:


> I would love to run in Wisconsin and get one of those fritters





Anytime you're ready for that fritter, I'll be ready!



LSUlakes said:


> *Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)
> *
> With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks



04 - DopeyBadger - WDW 5k (19:05/ N/A) Dopey
05 - DopeyBadger - WDW 10k (39:45/ N/A) Dopey
06 - DopeyBadger - WDW HM (1:27:31/ N/A) Dopey
07 - DopeyBadger - WDW M (3:14:04/ N/A) Dopey

Going for the Sextuple PR Challenge again.  A PR at all 4 distances and both of the challenges.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I have 2 fun run races to add to the list:

11/23: Drumstick Dash 5K
12/2: Santa Hustle 5K

I love this time of year and the holiday events that come along with it!


----------



## KSellers88

@LSUlakes I have three races planned for January so far:

07 - Ksellers88- WDW Marathon (4:30/ N/A) 
13- Ksellers88 - MLK 5k (NG/N/A)
27 - Ksellers88 - Callaway Gardens Half (NG/N/A)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)
> *
> With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks


Unofficial Goofy (running the Half & Full, but registered for each separately)


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)
> *
> With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks



Dopey 2018 for me. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dis5150

LSUlakes said:


> Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)



Dopey for me too! 

04 - Dis5150 - WDW 5k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
05 - Dis5150 - WDW 10k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
06 - Dis5150 - WDW HM (N/G / N/A) Dopey
07 - Dis5150 - WDW M (5:59:59/ N/A) Dopey


----------



## Dis5150

Baloo in MI said:


> 1) Northern California, Avenue of the Giants Marathon



That would be an awesome race!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)
> *
> With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks



I am in for the half!


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)
> *
> With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks



I'm in for Dopey.


----------



## Jules76126

Definitely Disney before running. I have been a life long Disney fan. My first trip was when I was three years old and we stayed at the Dolphin. My grandmother then bought into DVC at OKW (this was when it really was the best kept secret at WDW) so we could have years of family vacations. I have since been going pretty regularly including visiting Paris and doing 2 College programs. I don't even remember how I found these boards since its been well over 10 years, but most likely it was a google search.

In terms of running, I only found this thread earlier this year, but I knew I immediately wanted to join. I have been trying to get into the running groove ever since meeting my husband and have failed miserably. I found this thread so encouraging and motivating that I have finally decided to commit and make 2018 my year. Plus three people in my family are running Boston so between them and this thread,  I really don't have any excuse to fall off the wagon again.


----------



## BikeFan

04 - BikeFan - WDW 5k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
05 - BikeFan - WDW 10k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
06 - BikeFan - WDW HM (N/G / N/A) Dopey
07 - BikeFan - WDW M (N/G / N/A) Dopey

That's all for January (so far), but I already have March, April, and November marathons booked, and still thinking about some others.  You just can't have enough marathons, if you ask me!  



DopeyBadger said:


> Going for the Sextuple PR Challenge again.  A PR at all 4 distances and both of the challenges.



Amazing if you pull it off, and impressive even to try!  Good luck!!


----------



## Nole95

Dopey for me and DW.


----------



## Nole95

@LSUlakes 

Please put me down for the '17 Tryptophan Half Marathon on Thursday November 23.


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *Of the 4 mountains at WDW you have to choose one that you can ride as many times as you want with no wait for life. You are free to explore the queue at your pace as well. The other 3 you are allowed only once a year on a rotating basis. Which mountain do you pick as your #1?

ATTQOTD: This question has required me to really think about each of these rides. I am going to go with Expedition Everest.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Of the 4 mountains at WDW you have to choose one that you can ride as many times as you want with no wait for life. You are free to explore the queue at your pace as well. The other 3 you are allowed only once a year on a rotating basis. Which mountain do you pick as your #1?



You are making me choose just 1???? but I love them all! Yikes, this might be the hardest question you have asked. 

My initial gut reaction is to say Space so I am going with it. I love that ride, and the wait is usually so long that your no wait for life part really speaks to me. It has been a favorite of mine since I was tall enough to ride it. It has also caused many giggle fits with me and my family over the years so a bit of nostalgia plays a part too!


----------



## jennamfeo

JClimacus said:


> Goofy 2018. Like @OldSlowGoofyGuy this will likely be my runDisney farewell.


Unless they bring back the California races, I will plan on doing a Dopey once and calling it quits. But that means I have to run a marathon.............


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Of the 4 mountains at WDW you have to choose one that you can ride as many times as you want with no wait for life. You are free to explore the queue at your pace as well. The other 3 you are allowed only once a year on a rotating basis. Which mountain do you pick as your #1?


Oh man, this question... I had to email it to my husband because I need his answer haha. This is a tough one and for me it's between Space Mountain and Expedition Everest. But I think I am going to have to go with @AbbyJaws2003's logic that the line for Space can get SO LONG. Most of the time the wait at Everest is like 25 minutes. So Space Mountain FOR LIFE.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I don't really know.   Can I ride the others whenever I want during the year, just not with no wait, and stand in line like a normal person?  I would probably pick Big Thunder Mountain, then.  Maybe if Space Mountain was a smoother ride like the Aerosmith coaster, but I just don't enjoy riding that one as much the older I get even though I really like riding it in the dark.  I really enjoy Thunder Mountain and I don't mind waiting in line at Everest because there's so much to see in the queue.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: Tough. Splash is my favorite but it lacks thrills. Riding it over and over might slowly drive me insane.  Thunder is ok, Space is great. Actually I rode EE with my 6 year old 8 times in a row this past October and it was a blast. It would be a tie for me between space and EE. Both queues are fun, Space with the games and EE with all the artifacts and details, and both rides are pretty great. Space I guess, though. Keeps you out of the sun.

Unless disco yeti gets fixed. Then it’s totally EE.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I think Splash.  I'd time it for the fireworks since I'd have no wait.  Would have to bring my full rain gear during the cold months.  I just love all those lil critters.  And I'd refuse to sit in the front.


----------



## DopeyBadger

BikeFan said:


> Amazing if you pull it off, and impressive even to try! Good luck!!



Thanks!  This will be my fifth Dopey and every time I've done it, I've tried to PR all the races.

In 2014, I got 5/6 (missed the HM).  Although, I don't really count this one since the 5k/10k/Dopey/Goofy were all first attempts.  So those are kind of auto-PRs.
In 2015, I got 3/6 (missed 5k, HM, M).
In 2016, I got 4/6 (missed HM, M).
In 2017, I got 3/6.  I really thought 2017 would be the year.  But because the HM was cancelled it threw everything off.  I PR'd the 5k, 10k, and Marathon.  And even unofficially PR'd my HM during the M.  But no Goofy/Dopey time that year.  Given how close my M time was to my old PR, if the HM had not been cancelled I probably would have missed the M PR by about 8-12 minutes.

I'm quite confident I'll get the 5k/10k/HM/Goofy/Dopey PRs this year at Dopey.  The tricky one will be the M.  My current estimate puts me at 3:18-3:40 and I need to get a 3:14.  So, it might get close there at the end.  Although I intend on racing all of these races blind, so I won't know how I'm doing until I'm close to the finish line.


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks!  This will be my fifth Dopey and every time I've done it, I've tried to PR all the races.
> 
> In 2014, I got 5/6 (missed the HM).  Although, I don't really count this one since the 5k/10k/Dopey/Goofy were all first attempts.  So those are kind of auto-PRs.
> In 2015, I got 3/6 (missed 5k, HM, M).
> In 2016, I got 4/6 (missed HM, M).
> In 2017, I got 3/6.  I really thought 2017 would be the year.  But because the HM was cancelled it threw everything off.  I PR'd the 5k, 10k, and Marathon.  And even unofficially PR'd my HM during the M.  But no Goofy/Dopey time that year.  Given how close my M time was to my old PR, if the HM had not been cancelled I probably would have missed the M PR by about 8-12 minutes.
> 
> I'm quite confident I'll get the 5k/10k/HM/Goofy/Dopey PRs this year at Dopey.  The tricky one will be the M.  My current estimate puts me at 3:18-3:40 and I need to get a 3:14.  So, it might get close there at the end.  Although I intend on racing all of these races blind, so I won't know how I'm doing until I'm close to the finish line.



Pro-tip...those free mickey head stickers they give little kids just about everywhere at WDW fit a round garmin face perfectly.  I can't remember your exact watch shape since my brain broke that last time you showed it to me.  But maybe ask G to sweet talk some cast members into free stickers for you.


----------



## TheHamm

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Of the 4 mountains at WDW you have to choose one that you can ride as many times as you want with no wait for life. You are free to explore the queue at your pace as well. The other 3 you are allowed only once a year on a rotating basis. Which mountain do you pick as your #1?


Because I cannot follow the rules and because I rode all 4 mountains at DL last weekend (NO KIDS! Let's ride everything requiring 42 inches!) I would say I want Matterhorn every day forever.  It also confirmed to me that I like Space at DL, but not at the World.  

Fine, if I must follow the rules, Everest.  If it was always warm I would go with Splash, but I just hate being wet unless fully in a pool.


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> Pro-tip...those free mickey head stickers they give little kids just about everywhere at WDW fit a round garmin face perfectly.  I can't remember your exact watch shape since my brain broke that last time you showed it to me.  But maybe ask G to sweet talk some cast members into free stickers for you.





I'll just have to remember to start the watch before going blind, right?


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: I think I would probably go with Big Thunder. I love it! Although EE would be a close 2nd. I’m afraid with it that I would get sick if I rode too many times in a row.  But the queue would be better for it...


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Splash Mountain for me. It was the new, exciting ride when I went as a kid and even though everything was new to me it was the one we _had_ to ride. I don't know if it's just because of those memories, but that will always be "my ride" at Disney. I will add that I love all of them, when we go to MK our FP+ choices are almost always the three mountains.

Add Me for Dopey #5

04 - barca33runner - WDW 5k (No Goal/ N/A) Dopey
05 - barca33runner - WDW 10k (No Goal/ N/A) Dopey
06 - barca33runner - WDW HM (No Goal/ N/A) Dopey
07 - barca33runner - WDW M (Finish Standing Up/ N/A) Dopey


----------



## MissLiss279

TheHamm said:


> Because I cannot follow the rules and because I rode all 4 mountains at DL last weekend (NO KIDS! Let's ride everything requiring 42 inches!) I would say I want Matterhorn every day forever.  *It also confirmed to me that I like Space at DL, but not at the World.  *
> 
> Fine, if I must follow the rules, Everest.  If it was always warm I would go with Splash, but I just hate being wet unless fully in a pool.


Agree with this. Not a big fan of WDW Space Mountain - just a little too jerky for me, but when I was DL a couple of years ago, I loved it there!


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> I'll just have to remember to start the watch before going blind, right?



Hey I'm pretty sure I pressed start!!!! (I'm just also pretty sure it had auto-powered off prior to that.)


----------



## JulieODC

QOTD: splash is our absolute favorite, follows by Expedition Everest as a close second!

On that note, we are so bummed that splash will be down for refurb during our January trip


----------



## TheHamm

MissLiss279 said:


> Agree with this. Not a big fan of WDW Space Mountain - just a little too jerky for me, but when I was DL a couple of years ago, I loved it there!



http://blog.touringplans.com/2015/08/06/disneyland-vs-disney-world-attractions-space-mountain/
A pretty good break down of the differences, not all of which I noticed.  My overall assessment is that DL has more spirals down vs. sudden turns and drops.  I will also state that I had FP for both, and DL was a shorter wait.  Had we known it would still be a 20 minute wait at WDW there is no way I would have waited when my kids were already cranky in the stroller.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Big Thunder. That is a huge family favorite that we already ride over and over. EE usually ends up hurting my neck, I'm afraid of getting decapitated on Space and Splash is only fun when it's really hot - otherwise I don't want to get wet (and I'm ALWAYS the one who gets soaked on that ride!).


----------



## JulieODC

MissLiss279 said:


> Agree with this. Not a big fan of WDW Space Mountain - just a little too jerky for me, but when I was DL a couple of years ago, I loved it there!



So true! We don’t really like space mountain at WDW but really loved it at DL!


----------



## roxymama

TheHamm said:


> http://blog.touringplans.com/2015/08/06/disneyland-vs-disney-world-attractions-space-mountain/
> A pretty good break down of the differences, not all of which I noticed.  My overall assessment is that DL has more spirals down vs. sudden turns and drops.  I will also state that I had FP for both, and DL was a shorter wait.  Had we known it would still be a 20 minute wait at WDW there is no way I would have waited when my kids were already cranky in the stroller.



DL space seemed SO FAST to me.  It makes sense if there are more spirals and less sudden turns, etc that it would feel faster.  I literally thought they had sped it up because we were on the Hyper SM version (which btw is really awesome even if you aren't a huge star wars fan!)


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Of the 4 mountains at WDW you have to choose one that you can ride as many times as you want with no wait for life. You are free to explore the queue at your pace as well. The other 3 you are allowed only once a year on a rotating basis. Which mountain do you pick as your #1?



As many have said, tough question. Each mountain has it's features to draw you on to them. My initial reaction was Splash first so I'll go with that.
1) Splash
2) Space
3) Everest
4) Big Thunder


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Of the 4 mountains at WDW you have to choose one that you can ride as many times as you want with no wait for life. You are free to explore the queue at your pace as well. The other 3 you are allowed only once a year on a rotating basis. Which mountain do you pick as your #1?



None of the above!  I don't do the mountains or any similar rides.  I accidentally rode Space Mountain my first trip to WDW and never, ever again!


----------



## GollyGadget

I'm picking splash. I only go to WDW every few years, last big trip was in 2010. Point is, I'm assuming I can just bank those other years and still be able to ride the mountains during my one visit.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD Big Thunder for me for the same reason as @Dis5150 - it’s the only mountain we have ridden as a family! It always gets multiple rides per trip (sometimes per day) and never gets tiring.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)



Marathon only for me.  Actually 5 of us in my immediate family doing it... the other 4 are all first-timers.


----------



## cburnett11

roxymama said:


> Pro-tip...those free mickey head stickers they give little kids just about everywhere at WDW fit a round garmin face perfectly. I can't remember your exact watch shape since my brain broke that last time you showed it to me. But maybe ask G to sweet talk some cast members into free stickers for you.



I was channeling you guys at Indy a couple weeks ago.  I didn't run blind (like DB made you in October), but I did take a piece of electrical tape and covered up my blinking light on my wrist worn HRM (Scosche Rhythm+).  I had noticed that I was paying more attention to it mid-run/race than I wanted to.  I'm okay with the data after the fact, but don't really want to harp on it while running.  I had never thought to do that until I read your race recap.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD  
Splash
I ride them all, but no longer care to repeat Everest or Space.  I'm okay with repeating Big Thunder, but I think I'd have to go with Splash for this.


----------



## PCFriar80

Big Thunder for me!  Everest is one and done for me!  Space is too jerky and I lost my glasses on them in 2007...."forcing" me to get Lasik.  Splash, while entertaining, no need to get wet and slosh around the park all day!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I have to go with Expedition Everest


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Running or Disney, which of these two brought you to finding this site and then at some point this thread? Which one came first to you?



I didn't begin running until 2012, but found Disboards back in 2007.  I had never considered running a marathon (half was plenty) until we happened to be in WDW in January 2015 during Marathon weekend.

When we were heading to our hotel on Magical Express, we first went to another Disney property and I saw runners getting off a different bus.  That was my first "hmm" moment.  The next morning (we stayed at PORS), we were awoken at 5:30 by the sound of fireworks.  We ignorantly thought someone was lighting firecrackers in the parking lot... lol.  And then of course every few minutes we heard the same fireworks.  We quickly realized there was a race taking place.  This would've been the half.  But the moment that sucked me into RunDisney was Sunday morning.  Being a total touring planner, we were at HS for rope drop.  Standing for several minutes and waiting for the park to open, we got to see some of the faster runners coming through HS and out the front.    And so the brainstorming started... If I was EVER going to run ONE marathon, why not here?  4 parks, magical, etc.  

So somehow found this board (part of wish at the time I think), lurked, signed up for January 2016 Marathon, and just keep going.


----------



## IamTrike

Ohh this is a hard one.  I really like all the mountains.  Our Family favorit is Thunder, but my son and I try and make a special rope drop excursion to ride everest on every disney trip.   I think I'd have to go Thunder though cause DS and I almost never wind up waiting for everest.


----------



## SheHulk

DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks!  This will be my fifth Dopey and every time I've done it, I've tried to PR all the races.
> 
> In 2017, I got 3/6.  I really thought 2017 would be the year.  But because the HM was cancelled it threw everything off.  I PR'd the 5k, 10k, and Marathon.  And even unofficially PR'd my HM during the M.  But no Goofy/Dopey time that year.  Given how close my M time was to my old PR, if the HM had not been cancelled I probably would have missed the M PR by about 8-12 minutes.


How can you call that 3/6? That's 3/3!!!!!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: Splash as it's the only one I can ride multiple times without nausea. Yeah, I'm a thrill ride wimp.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: My initial, knee-jerk answer is EE as it is my favorite ride at all of WDW. But reading some of your comments, the line logic makes a lot of sense. For that reason, I'd go with Thunder, but only if I can have the back car every time. 

Also, this...


Capang said:


> Unless disco yeti gets fixed. Then it’s totally EE.


----------



## jennamfeo

TheHamm said:


> It also confirmed to me that I like Space at DL, but not at the World.





roxymama said:


> I literally thought they had sped it up because we were on the Hyper SM version (which btw is really awesome even if you aren't a huge star wars fan!)



The Hyper SM irked me as I thought they were changing the theme completely -- didn't realize it was just a theme for a bit. DL SP is my ultimate favorite ride but when they made it Hyper SM I almost cried. I hated it. Haha. 

Can we pretend like the Seven Dwarfs is a mountain ride and can someone give me that no line pass for life? That ride lived up to the hype SO MUCH.


----------



## jennamfeo

And for fun, here are our pictures from Space Mountain and Everest from our trip this month. Yup, that's my 5.5 year old in the front of both of those rides. Hahaha.


----------



## Jules76126

This is a really hard question. My initial reaction was Space, but the most I thought about it, the more I think I'll go with Big Thunder. I really like riding this mountain at different times of day and if I could always have the last car, that would be magical. I really enjoy EE as well, but if you hit it around RD, you can ride many times in a row without a wait. We also are fine doing single rider line.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Splash 1000% and I think it goes back to childhood. I was very short (okay still am) and was never tall enough to ride it. That drop just always seemed so iconic and I had major FOMO. I remember being there for a gymnastics meet that my dad was coaching and he went on it with the whole group. I had to stay back with my mom and I cried. She took me on the train and we rode it around at least 5 times, which is probably why I have an aversion to the train lol. Now I ride Splash multiple times a trip (except it was being refurb’d this last time) and I think I notice something different every time. 

I had to retire EE this June. Too nauseating, but it is a fabulous ride with great theming throughout. I feel like the backwards section is just 5 seconds too long for me. Thunder and Space throw me off for a few minutes, so sadly their retirement will be coming but hopefully not too soon.


----------



## Miranda

jennamfeo said:


> Can we pretend like the Seven Dwarfs is a mountain ride and can someone give me that no line pass for life? That ride lived up to the hype SO MUCH.


I was kind of disappointed by this ride because we only got to ride it once for the first time in 12/2014 and I am pretty tall for a woman (6'0") but not that tall in the grand scheme of people in general, and this was the first ride I've ever had a legroom issue on.  My knees were jammed up against the seat in front of me, and I was also having some, uh, hip width issues.   I had hoped to ride it again when I was at MVMCP the night after W&D 2015, but it was closed due to mechanical issues all night.


----------



## PCFriar80

The Expert said:


> ATTQOTD: My initial, *knee-jerk* answer is EE as it is my favorite ride at all of WDW. But reading some of your comments, the line logic makes a lot of sense. For that reason, I'd go with Thunder, but only if I can have the back car every time.
> 
> Also, this...


More like a *neck-jerk* answer!


----------



## Sailormoon2

My favourite mountain is and always will be Space. (But EE comes a very close second for the theming!)


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Big Thunder Mountain for me!


----------



## Miranda

FFigawi said:


> Bummer. Thanks for letting us know. I guess we'll be off to Niagara instead.


It looks like the issue is a conflict with the Old Port HM.  It is the same company that does Maine Coast, Old Port, and the relay.  Old Port has historically been like the 2nd weekend in July, but the city wanted them to move it, and the only time they could get permitted for it was the same weekend as Rock Lobster.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Of the 4 mountains at WDW you have to choose one that you can ride as many times as you want with no wait for life. You are free to explore the queue at your pace as well. The other 3 you are allowed only once a year on a rotating basis. Which mountain do you pick as your #1?


Big Thunder Mountain Railroad. I am a huge Tony Baxter fan (Imagineering who created it) and it’s my favorite MK ride.


----------



## sourire

Catching up, so longish post here...
ATYQOTD: I found the Dis while trip planning for our first DL trip a few years ago, and discovered the RunDisney threads when I was searching for answers to questions I had about the WDW marathon weekend after signing up for the 2016 WDW half (my first RunDisney race...the gateway drug...). That's really when I started lurking around here. I didn't actually post anything in the Running Thread until July 2016!
And, I had many questions, but apparently stored them up to ask DopeyBadger all 500 of them when I finally messaged him in March of this year. 
I fall back into lurker status when life gets busy, and especially in the training journals, as I find it hard to keep up, but this group is always welcoming, and you all inspire me.

ATTQOTD: I was going to say Everest, but going backwards too many times in a row would probably lead to upset stomach, so I'll go with Big Thunder.

@LSUlakes, for January, I have my own personal challenge going on here:
1/5 - sourire - WDW 10K - (Goal: character pics!) [B/c I have yet to stop for one! FOR SHAME!]
1/7 - sourire - WDW marathon - (Goal: Finish 1st marathon!)

And lastly, DH and I are running the Philly Half Marathon tomorrow. This is going to be a training run for me as part of marathon training. If I start to go faster than long run pace, I am going to imagine Coach DB blowing his whistle and telling me to remember the A goal for January...


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Of the 4 mountains at WDW you have to choose one that you can ride as many times as you want with no wait for life. You are free to explore the queue at your pace as well. The other 3 you are allowed only once a year on a rotating basis. Which mountain do you pick as your #1?


ATTQOTD: Can I have the spray turned off on Splash when I ride? If so, that's my pick. Otherwise, I'll take Everest, please. 

Oh, and... Dopey 2018!


----------



## roxymama

PrincessV said:


> ATTQOTD: Can I have the spray turned off on Splash when I ride? If so, that's my pick. Otherwise, I'll take Everest, please.
> 
> Oh, and... Dopey 2018!



Is Dopey the fifth mountain at WDW??


----------



## PrincessV

roxymama said:


> Is Dopey the fifth mountain at WDW??


Around mile 20-21? Feels like it!


----------



## garneska

ATTQOTD:  I say Everest tomorrow I might choose differently.

Since I am trying to come out of lurkdom I am doing the Happy challenge. 

Jan

5 - WDW 10k
7 - WDW Marathon


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  EE all the way, even with Disco Yeti.  Big Thunder is in 2nd.  Space at the world is too herky-jerky to me, especially compared to DL.  We were stuck on Splash in the area after the splash-down and before the finale during a nice sticky June day in the blazing sun for about 30 minutes, so I have a special hate for that ride.


----------



## kski907

jennamfeo said:


> The Hyper SM irked me as I thought they were changing the theme completely -- didn't realize it was just a theme for a bit. DL SP is my ultimate favorite ride but when they made it Hyper SM I almost cried. I hated it. Haha.



That's funny my family had the exact opposite reaction, we loved Hyper SM and cried when it was done.  



jennamfeo said:


> Can we pretend like the Seven Dwarfs is a mountain ride



I agree!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

FoP - It is inside a mountain, so I am considering it a mountain ride. Of the others, Splash.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I loved EE but Space is my all-time favorite, and it gets an edge because there’s more I want to do AROUND it at DL or the MK than AK, so I’d get more use out of the no-wait option!


----------



## kski907

Darn AKST puts me so far behind, but please put me done for Dopey 2018, Thanks

04-kski907-WDW 5K (NG/NA)
05-kski907-WDW 10K (1:10.00/NA)
06-kski907-WDW HM (NG/NA)
07-kski907-WDW M (under 6:11.13/NA) trying to beat a friends first marathon time


----------



## Dis5150

kski907 said:


> trying to beat a friends first marathon time



Pretty sure this is my sister's goal this year - to beat my first marathon time.


----------



## jmasgat

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Of the 4 mountains at WDW you have to choose one that you can ride as many times as you want with no wait for life. You are free to explore the queue at your pace as well. The other 3 you are allowed only once a year on a rotating basis. Which mountain do you pick as your #1?
> 
> ATTQOTD: This question has required me to really think about each of these rides. I am going to go with Expedition Everest.



Everest....no thought required.  The smile and squee feeling I get when I am going backwards is beyond awesome.

On a totally unrelated note......scored a new Nathan Trail Pack Plus2 today (basically a replacement of my current wellworn one) at Meijer of all places using 2 coupons for a total price of $25-half off.  That plus Nike has a 25% sale which applies to my shoes and can get a new pair for $67.

Yeah for bargains!


----------



## Mickey Momma

Hi all! I am pages and pages behind.  Once my oldest started middle school in August and all my kids' schedules were no longer aligned, I fell hard off the disboards wagon.  And I've missed it!

Luckily, unlike the rest of my daily life, I have been consistent with my training for Dopey since August.  I was tired of Higdon and Galloway et al., so went searching for something else specifically written with Dopey in mind.  I came across a heart rate plan that incorporated a lot of glute- and hip-centric strength training and it has done wonders.  Speed is on the back burner, but I feel stronger and have stayed healthy, which wasn't always the case with my last two WDW marathon training cycles.

Anyhow, I am hoping to log on a bit more often.  Hope everybody is well!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOD: If you just asked favorite, I would say Space Mountain. With the 'ride as many times as you want' qualifier, it changes to EE.

Space Mountain is a little too rough for multiple rides.

Now if you added the qualifier 'with the lights on'...


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Of the 4 mountains at WDW you have to choose one that you can ride as many times as you want with no wait for life. You are free to explore the queue at your pace as well. The other 3 you are allowed only once a year on a rotating basis. Which mountain do you pick as your #1?



If we're counting 7DMT, then that's definitely it.

Going with the traditional mountains, I'd say Big Thunder. But only because I travel with my sister mostly and she hates Space. If I'm by myself, the answer is Space.

So many Dopeys! Guys!
My January schedule is still up in the air a bit ... I will know more in December, probably.


----------



## StarGirl11

AAQOTD: Space Mountain by a country mile. I adore that ride. 

Day four of breaking in the orthotics. I forgot how painful this is. It's worth it in the end because I know how much I improved with my last pair. But man are my heels killing me as my body adjusts to the new orthotics.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Of the 4 mountains at WDW you have to choose one that you can ride as many times as you want with no wait for life. You are free to explore the queue at your pace as well. The other 3 you are allowed only once a year on a rotating basis. Which mountain do you pick as your #1?



I'm guessing the 4 mountains are Space, Big Thunder, Splash and Everest?

I'd have to go Space Mountain.  I think overall Everest is a better ride but there is something extra Disney about Space Mountain for me.


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> *Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)
> *
> With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks



@LSUlakes Please put me down for Dopey! 

January
4 - bananabean - WDW 5k (NG / NA) Dopey
5 - bananabean - WDW 10k (NG / NA) Dopey
6 - bananabean - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
7 - bananabean - WDW Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *Of the 4 mountains at WDW you have to choose one that you can ride as many times as you want with no wait for life. You are free to explore the queue at your pace as well. The other 3 you are allowed only once a year on a rotating basis. Which mountain do you pick as your #1?
> 
> ATTQOTD: This question has required me to really think about each of these rides. I am going to go with Expedition Everest.



Space, for sure.  It's my favorite ride out of all 4 parks, and the first roller coaster I was ever allowed to ride (back when it was an age requirement instead of a height requirement).


----------



## kywyldcat03

LSUlakes said:


> *Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)
> *
> With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks



@LSUlakes please put me down for Dopey as well
January
4 - kywyldcat03 - WDW 5k (NG / NA) Dopey
5 - kywyldcat03 - WDW 10k (NG / NA) Dopey
6 - kywyldcat03 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / NA) Dopey
7 - kywyldcat03 - WDW Marathon (5:00:00 / NA) Dopey


----------



## CherieFran

Catching up - the week got away from me!

Wednesday QOTD: I’d love to run one of the big European city marathons. Ideally London.

Thursday QOTD: I think I found these boards first looking for runDisney recaps/trip reports. I lurked for a couple years before I actually joined, partially because I’m introverted but mostly because I’m kinda lazy. For me, Disney came first and led to running. My first trip to WDW just happened to be Marathon weekend 2003. I saw the marathon running through AK and thought it would be so cool to do one day. Finally made it happen in 2013!

Friday QOTD: An easy one for me! Everest is my favorite ride in all the parks! I rarely/never ride Splash or Space.

@LSUlakes please put me down for Dopey 2018. No goals except for fun!


----------



## Miranda

Am I going to be the only non-Dopey or other WDW person in January? 

14 - Miranda - Snowflake Shuffle 5K (NG / N/A)


Also, yay!  I went to look up the date for this and they finally changed the race from 3 miles to 5K.  I thought it was so dumb before that they couldn't manage to add an extra .1


----------



## jennamfeo

Miranda said:


> Am I going to be the only non-Dopey or other WDW person in January?


I'll be right here with you not at WDW....


----------



## Sleepless Knight

kski907 said:


> That's funny my family had the exact opposite reaction, we loved Hyper SM and cried when it was done.


Of the WDW mountains, I would probably choose Everest as my favorite.  BTMM is really tame if I'm in the very front row at WDW.  I think Disneyland's Splash tells the story just a little bit better.  And as for the respective Space Mountains, Disneyland's Space Mountain is my second favorite roller coaster in the entire world.  So much smoother than the WDW version.  

The only roller coaster I like better:  Hyperspace Mountain.  John Williams Star Wars music _and_ Space Mountain?!?!?!  I knew it would go away someday, but I was disappointed when it did.


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> FoP - It is inside a mountain, so I am considering it a mountain ride. Of the others, Splash.


Well technically the ride takes place in the air not inside a mountain


----------



## WatchMeFly

ATQOTD from yesterday: I would answer both. It's always been on my bucket list to run a marathon, and when I found out about rundisney I thought it would be good motivation to achieve that goal. I signed up for a half marathon to start, and found the boards in planning for that trip. I made an account less than a month after signing up, but still rarely post mostly due to always being behind on threads. I almost immediately found the race threads, and then shortly after this thread was created. So I guess I silently followed this thread for almost a year and a half until posting a couple times recently.

ATQOTD for today: First reaction was for splash because I loved the zip-a-dee-doo-dah scene as a kid, but as an adult I think EE would be my choice. Thunder is last, I don't know why, it's just never been a favorite.


----------



## Wendy98

Favorite mountain?  I love the theming of Splash Mountain.  Walking around with possible wet clothes/shoes, not so much.   I would probably pick Expedition Everest but don't think I could ride it on a continual loop.  I have a special place for BTMR because that was the "step up" coaster for most of my kids.  I loved seeing their enthusiasm when they conquered a real coaster. Space mountain?  I have a STRONG dislike for it but suck it up because my kids love it.

Ideally, I love SDMT.  It is so smooth and love the swaying cars.

I will research so more and get back to you.  I leave in about 9 hours for WDW.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  My first thought was Space Mountain, but after lots of thought I am going with Big Thunder Mountain.  It is the only one of the four the whole family rides.  It is always our end of the night/end of a trip ride.  I love all of them but BTM just has too much nostalgia for me.

@LSUlakes please put me down for Dopey:

1/4 - Baloo in MI - 5K - NG/ running with my 10 year old! 
1/5 - Baloo in MI - 10K - Sub 50 min/PR attempt
1/6 - Baloo in MI - Half - Sub 2hrs
1/7 - Baloo in MO - Marathon - Sub 4hrs/PR attempt

Most excited to run the 5K with my daughter, but I think she is going to make me dress up!


----------



## bananabean

Did the Philly half this morning!  I set my alarm wrong  and only woke up on time because my cat decided I would make a comfortable bed to sleep on last night and my back was starting to hurt.  Not sure if I should thank him or admonish him. 

I did really well for the first 8 miles (2 minutes/mile ahead of my goal pace), but then the rails fell off a bit.  Well, sorta, I was back at my goal pace for miles 9-13.  The worst part about the route is that it literally runs right past my house, and I thought it would be so nice to just be home right then! But I finished, and that’s what matters.  And got a soft pretzel afterwards, which is really something Disney needs to get on! 

Between walking from my house to the start, getting through security, and walking home, I hit 16 miles.  I was planning on running another 4 as part of Dopey training, but my feet hurt so much at the end that it just didn’t happen.  Hoping to find the motivation to go out tomorrow!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Answer to the disboards question: I learned about these boards while reading The Unofficial Guide Disney World (I thought it was kind of funny that they warn in the book that these boards can get snarky haha), so I joined in 2013 while planning our family's first trip.  Then in 2015 I came back while training for Princess and planning another trip.  I wanted to change my name, and discovered I couldn't so I started a new account then.  I was so happy when I saw this thread devoted to running- my two loves in one place!  

Answer to favorite mountain: Splash with EE a close second.



LSUlakes said:


> *Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)
> *
> With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks


Add me to WDW marathon!  My goal is just to finish without dying and riding at least one ride!

Also @LSUlakes can you add me to the Thankful Half Lehi, Utah November 23.  This will be my first time running a race as a training run.  I will run 5 miles before the half and then run the 13.1 during the race.  My goal is to maintain my long run pace (which I'm sure is going to be harder than I think it will be)!


----------



## jennamfeo

When you run a race do you get your final time off your device that you are recording it on (watch, phone, etc) or off the time from the race officials? This morning I did a fun little 5k but both of my devices said that my time was slower than the officials and they also didn't hit 3.1. But if I go by the official's time I PR'd my race, which automatically makes me want to go with it.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> When you run a race do you get your final time off your device that you are recording it on (watch, phone, etc) or off the time from the race officials? This morning I did a fun little 5k but both of my devices said that my time was slower than the officials and they also didn't hit 3.1. But if I go by the official's time I PR'd my race, which automatically makes me want to go with it.



I usually use the official time, but mostly because I tend to wait a little bit after I cross the finish line before I turn off my watch. Definitely go with the PR!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> Well technically the ride takes place in the air not inside a mountain


Nope - Floating Mountains are still mountains. You need to embrace your inner Pandoree.


----------



## BuckeyeBama




----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jennamfeo said:


> When you run a race do you get your final time off your device that you are recording it on (watch, phone, etc) or off the time from the race officials? This morning I did a fun little 5k but both of my devices said that my time was slower than the officials and they also didn't hit 3.1. But if I go by the official's time I PR'd my race, which automatically makes me want to go with it.



I always go with the official time, otherwise it seems like I'd always feel the need to explain: 'Even though the results show I ran xx:01, I REALLY (xx -1):59, blah, blah...'

I've never run a race where the official time disagreed with my device-measured (dumb watch, I've yet to run a race with my Garmin) time by more than 1 or 2 seconds. I have seen chip-timed race results get adjusted 20-30 seconds down (for everyone) before they are made official.

Luckily, in your case, this is good! Congrats on the OFFICIAL PR!


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> Nope - Floating Mountains are still mountains. You need to embrace your inner Pandoree.


I embrace my Navi not Pandoree.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> I embrace my Navi not Pandoree.


LOL - so you only identify with one species. I get it. I embrace my inner banshee as well.


----------



## McNs

Does anyone here have a Garmin Fenix 5? I'm lusting after one quite badly, I like the idea of a running and activity tracker that doesn't look like a running watch. Not really interested in anything else (e.g. Apple watch) - love how well my FR220 works as a running watch and am happily in the Garmin ecosystem. They are on special at the moment for NZD$800 or NZD$980 for one with a metal strap.


----------



## camaker

McNs said:


> Does anyone here have a Garmin Fenix 5? I'm lusting after one quite badly, I like the idea of a running and activity tracker that doesn't look like a running watch. Not really interested in anything else (e.g. Apple watch) - love how well my FR220 works as a running watch and am happily in the Garmin ecosystem. They are on special at the moment for NZD$800 or NZD$980 for one with a metal strap.



I have the Forerunner 935, which is a Fenix 5 in a plastic case, and love it!  Satellite acquisition is much faster than my old 235 and I find the screen to be significantly crisper and brighter. The band is much more comfortable than the 200 series bands and, as a bonus, the RoadID I got for the 235 fit onto it perfectly. The running analytics have been an interesting curiosity, although I'm not sure exactly how much practical value they offer. I haven't tried out the running pod with it yet. All in all, despite the questions around the analytics, which was a major selling point for me, I'm very happy that I upgraded.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jennamfeo said:


> When you run a race do you get your final time off your device that you are recording it on (watch, phone, etc) or off the time from the race officials? This morning I did a fun little 5k but both of my devices said that my time was slower than the officials and they also didn't hit 3.1. But if I go by the official's time I PR'd my race, which automatically makes me want to go with it.



Depends on the details for me and what I would choose to do.  If I ran a 5k and my Garmin said 2.80 miles, then I'd question the official results just from a distance stand-point (2.80 vs 3.11).  If I ran 3.08 miles and ran a 30:00 per my device, and yet the official results said my time was 29:00, then again I'd really question using it.  As long as I felt confident that I started my watch appropriately at the start and finish.  So for me it depends on how far the distance/time is off by device vs official.


----------



## jmasgat

Just finished week 11 of training with a 16 miler. This week, I ran the most miles I have ever run in my life: 52.  So far, I'm still healthy, albeit with some tired legs right now.

Time for a nice hot, soaking shower!


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> When you run a race do you get your final time off your device that you are recording it on (watch, phone, etc) or off the time from the race officials? This morning I did a fun little 5k but both of my devices said that my time was slower than the officials and they also didn't hit 3.1. But if I go by the official's time I PR'd my race, which automatically makes me want to go with it.



Race official time is what I go with, but if the course measures short by more than a .1 for a 5k, then I may not count it. If the course has officially measured then I would rethink it though. How big of a difference in from from your watch time and official race time?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Ran an 18 miler this morning then spent the day at the movie theater with my son. Really enjoyed both Thor and Justice League.


----------



## TheHamm

I am considering black friday purchases to support the newly acquired running hobby.  It is not much of a habit as late the below freezing temps and wind are really getting to me.  I assume I need a jacket (not the current sweatshirt) of some sort and pants (not the previously acquired clearance capris), but the local running store staffed by all men was not so helpful.  So particularly ladies, do you have specific items I can find online that would help with this?  I have several long sleeve shirts and have head and hand protection, but the freezing wind (and today's wintery mix) is blowing me right back on the couch.


----------



## avondale

TheHamm said:


> I am considering black friday purchases to support the newly acquired running hobby.  It is not much of a habit as late the below freezing temps and wind are really getting to me.  I assume I need a jacket (not the current sweatshirt) of some sort and pants (not the previously acquired clearance capris), but the local running store staffed by all men was not so helpful.  So particularly ladies, do you have specific items I can find online that would help with this?  I have several long sleeve shirts and have head and hand protection, but the freezing wind (and today's wintery mix) is blowing me right back on the couch.



I tend to like to start out cold so that when I warm up from running I'm not drenched in sweat in my base layers.  

I have a couple of pairs of full-length leggings that are specifically for cold weather, so they are supposed to be somewhat warmer, yet still technical fabric.  I got them from a bigger sporting goods store (Dick's, most recently), because my local running store where I get shoes is pretty small and doesn't have a great clothing selection.  This time of year, you should be able to find a selection of leggings from Nike, UnderArmor, etc., that are for cold weather.  Similarly, you can find long-sleeve tops of material for cold weather.  It still feels thin, but definitely better than summer material gear.  You could look for this sort of clothing on Amazon, but of course, you can't try it on.  I do find sometimes that a certain cut or style fits funny, so I like to try on.

For the wind, I really would recommend a windbreaker.  I got one freebie from a race.  The pros are that it does its job as a windbreaker and it was free.  The con is that since it was free (i.e. cheap), it has no venting, so I can get really sweaty in it.  You could look for running windbreakers on running-gear sites (such as Brooks) - they will have venting and other convenient features.  Expect to pay a lot, but one should last you a long time.  I'm also a hiker, and so I see these sorts of windbreakers discussed a lot in Backpacker magazine for hiking and skiing - you could also check out REI, Northface, and so on.

Something you didn't mention, but maybe you should think about: arm sleeves, also known as arm warmers.  These are basically tubes of material that you wear from bicep to wrist to provide extra warmth on your arms.  Why these instead of a long-sleeve shirt?  You can roll down the arm sleeves to vent more, or take them off mid-run when you warm up. You can also wear them under a long-sleeve shirt for some extra warmth, if that's a cold area for you.  You can try out the arm sleeve idea for free by taking an old pair of long socks (I have used my husband's) and cutting a hole in the toe.  Not a wicking fabric, but you can see if they'd be worth buying.   Also a great idea for throw-away warmth before a race.

You also didn't mention cold feet, but if that's an issue, I'd also suggest checking out hiking and skiing gear sources.  They specialize in materials that minimize chaffing and wick sweat and work for cold.  I don't use different socks in winter and summer, so not a thing for me.

Finally, Women's Running magazine tends to have a lot of gear and clothing reviews, so maybe worth checking out.

So, for what you are thinking about, I'd suggest cold-weather leggings, specific cold-weather long-sleeve top, and windbreaker.  You already mentioned that you had head and hand gear.


----------



## SheHulk

TheHamm said:


> I am considering black friday purchases to support the newly acquired running hobby.  It is not much of a habit as late the below freezing temps and wind are really getting to me.  I assume I need a jacket (not the current sweatshirt) of some sort and pants (not the previously acquired clearance capris), but the local running store staffed by all men was not so helpful.  So particularly ladies, do you have specific items I can find online that would help with this?  I have several long sleeve shirts and have head and hand protection, but the freezing wind (and today's wintery mix) is blowing me right back on the couch.


No advice but me too.


----------



## apdebord

Ran the Norfolk Harbor Half Marathon on Sunday- with the exception of the wind gusts, the weather could not have been more perfect.  Was supposed to rain the first 30 minutes of the race, but it actually stopped when I got out of the car (6:57 AM, race start at 7:30).  So the first few miles ended up being a little overcast, a little humid (which I actually enjoy), and it was the warmest part of the day (low 60s).  The wind was really cold, but once the sun came out it was very pleasant.  Apparently some of the gusts were 40 mph? Anyway, the course begins and ends in the Waterside District of Downtown Norfolk, VA.  It cuts through downtown, through a historic neighborhood, down a street where I frequent for lunch during the work day, through Old Dominion University, then surprisingly through some grass down a gravel road...I shot a video and texted my husband and said "Look, my first trail race!", then cut through Fort Norfolk and back onto the main streets of downtown and finished right on the water.  I really enjoyed the course, 99% flat, very interesting.  I love all the history that Norfolk offers.  

I went into this not expecting anything.  I had some great training runs last week, but I woke up in the morning really tired and in some manageable pain/discomfort.  Took 2 Aleve and they kicked in at the race start.  2 weeks ago I PR'd my half time by almost 14 minutes at Wine and Dine, yesterday, I crushed the Wine and Dine time and PR'd by 7 minutes! Woo!  Nothing like a flat course and less people, lol. 

Since I started racing again after a little hiatus, I've been playing around with my nutrition.  I think everything I did worked- for dinner Saturday I made a roast in the crock pot with full fat beef broth and mashed potatoes with unsweetened coconut milk.  When I woke up, I had a little bit of black coffee and 2 "egg cups" that I prep for the week (diced peppers in eggs, baked in a muffin tin lined with bacon).  I had a banana when I got to the race as I've been dealing with some arch and toe cramps.  Took a GU in my corral, then another one at the halfway point.  I took 1 Clif Blok at every water stop with the exception of the GU stop (about every 2 miles).  The last time I raced, GUs never worked for me, but this cycle I think they've really helped.  Started out with just water, then mixed Gatorade and water at the aid stations.  For the first time in  a race, I never got hungry! At Wine and Dine I got extremely hangry at mile 12, so I think this might be my new plan.    

All in all, it was a great race! Not sure if I'm going to do it next year just because we might choose something different, but I highly recommend it!


----------



## MissLiss279

*Route 66 Marathon report:*

I love this race! Maybe that’s a little too strong, but I really enjoy it. This year and last year I was able to run it with friends, which makes it even more fun. The weather was awesome, almost perfect for a race yesterday. Temps started around 39 with very little wind, and ended in the mid-50s with a slight breeze. The one bad thing about this race is that it has HILLS! If you normally run hills, it’s probably not a big deal - but being from my part of Kansas, I’m used to no such thing. But I knew what to expect going in. This race has lots of crowd support (I mean it’s not Chicago, but still pretty good for a smaller city race). Lots of people handing out beer and Jell-O shots if you’re into that. The first half of the race has lots of shade and runs through several neighborhoods. The marathon also runs almost the entire first half with the half marathon- just over 12 miles. The second half isn’t quite as shaded and runs several miles down one of the main roads, so it isn’t quite as scenic. On one section of that road, at just under 14 miles, the course is headed the other direction. You will see a few people running the other direction. Since I have ran this before, I knew that they were at mile 22-23! It’s amazing how far ahead they are. At about mile 24.5, you can take the Center of the Universe Detour, which adds about 0.3 miles, to complete the ‘World’s Shortest Ultra”. You get a coin when completing it - this year Santa was handing them out.

So I mentioned I ran this one with a couple of friends. One friend has said this was her last marathon (I’m skeptical). Anyways, I was supposed to run this at an EA pace according to my @DopeyBadger plan. We started out with the 5:15 pacer, and he was going a little faster. At the first hill he stated 30 second walk. And we were like - oh. So we kept running and soon realized they were doing 30 sec walk/30 sec run up the hills. We went back and forth with them for a while. We eventually pulled ahead (running faster than my pace), but I was feeling good and the pace still felt easy. Eventually my friend’s hip started hurting- somewhere past the halfway point, and we did slow down. We started doing the 30sec walk/run up the hills also. The 5:15 group eventually passed us. We took the detour and got our coin from Santa. At the finish, we had our names called, and I got a high-5 from Bart Yasso! Great race. I felt good throughout. My feet probably felt the best they have after a run - so I decided to order another pair of those shoes off of Amazon yesterday (they we’re on sale - and I had been debating).

ETA: Finish Time was 5:30:35

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *If you own a treadmill, what brands/models would you recommend? Favorite features to look for? And where to buy?

Todays question is another great suggestion from a fellow poster!

ATTQOTD: I do not know much on this subject, but a few people I know that own a TM, have purchased them online.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: We have a Precor (they don't make the model we have anymore).  It wasn't cheap (used our tax return to buy it one year) but I was pretty familiar with the brand since that is what they use at the gym where I work.  And the work treadmills always seemed to be in pretty good shape to me, so that was really the one brand we looked at.

I also used this website to look at reviews: treadmilldoctor.net


----------



## JulieODC

This was my question!

We have an old, cheap one I bought for under $100 on Craigslist. Only use it to walk because I fear it could fall apart if I run! Debating whether it’s time to consider buying a good one (even though I avoid using the TM at all costs).


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I have a Proform Performance 600i that I got last Black Friday. My favorite feature is the iPad holder because I can completely zone out and watch mindless TV while running. I did so much research prior to purchasing and used the same website as @Ariel484. However, I clearly made the wrong decision because I fight with ours every time I use it. The track never wants to stay centered and no matter how many times I adjust it according to the instructions it still does it. I should probably pay to have someone come look at it, but I really hate to put more money into it. I will probably get a different one in a few years, but I will be paying for someone to come move the current one and replace it because I thought I was going to lose a toe or my life carrying it upstairs with my husband.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Timely question, ours arrived on Saturday. We ended up with a Precor 425. Our original plan was just to get something cheap and serviceable, but the more we thought about our running patterns and needs, the more it became apparent to use the it was going to be better to invest in a good quality treadmill once rather than buy something cheap that we then destroy, and then have to do it all over again (or deal with constant repair/warranty haggles). I'd read some reviews about certain brands/motors with higher mileage, and I can see both of us using it a lot in the winter, so a decent mileage load x 2 people left me with qualms about some of the reviews I saw. Sometimes treadmills leave me much more sore than running outside, so I also started to worry that if we got something that wasn't comfortable for me, I'd avoid it, and our money would have been wasted. To be honest, we originally looked at NordicTrak, but I couldn't get comfortable with the inability to test one out in person before investing, and I had read specific complaints about quality/service, so not being able to test them for myself ended up being the dealbreaker. 

So, we landed on Precor. I have one at work that I like and is comfortable for me, and @MoanasPapa likes the Precors at his office gym, too. Everything I read on treadmildoctor.net (thanks for the rec, @Ariel484!), the old Runners World forums (now deactivated), and other websites all had great things to say about the Precor lines in terms of sturdiness, ease of maintenance, ability to handle heavy loads, and customer service, but most sites knocked them for cost. We happened to get ours from a local equipment store that was running a 20% off for 20 hours sale, and they'd actually marked the Precors down 25%. We ran on the 445 at the gym store and really liked the deck, and learned that the 425 has the same deck and mechanics, just a less fancy console. I don't care at all about the programs/console widgets, etc., so the cheaper 425 was a winner for us. The reviews I've read call it a club-level treadmill for home use, which made me feel good that it could handle the two of us using it a lot. It is *really* quiet (compared to the Precors at my work), speeds up/slows down quickly, and inclines/declines quickly and smoothly. Winner. The equipment store extended the maintenance contract and warranty, too, so that helped me feel better about making the investment. They also offered 0% financing, which helped take (some of) the sting out of the price tag. We're trying to look at it as an investment in ourselves and the ability to maintain a healthy habit that has become very important to us (fewer excuses to skip a run!).

In terms of specific things we thought about:
- Width of belt was really important to us
- Ability to handle mileage from two people (and we're not petite, nor are we graceful runners)
- Quality of components and ease of accessing customer service in the event of an issue
- Not a deal breaker, but I was interested in a decline feature, too
- Comfortable deck
- Safety features (password protect/emergency stop) - we have a curious and determined toddler at home
- Value/cost
- Expected longevity

Things we personally did not care about, but others might consider: 
- Some treadmills have displays that simulate a running area, so I can pretend I'm running on a trail and see the trail on the screen. Don't care. I watch my ipad when I run.
- Fans. Nice to have, but I can plug a fan in and put it in front of the 'mill.
- Lots of programs. This really matters to some, but we're both on running plans, so we use the manual feature and adjust accordingly. 
- Built in speakers - we either use headphones or a wireless speaker.
- We also didn't care if it folded (ours doesn't) and weren't overly concerned about deck LENGTH (we both have short strides), but for some people this is really something to think about.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you own a treadmill, what brands/models would you recommend? Favorite features to look for? And where to buy?



My treadmill's birthday is coming up! I bought my treadmill in early December 2012 and use it all of the time.  It's a Nordic Trac and I bought it at a large Sears after test-running on multiple models/brands. I think the most important thing is that you buy a treadmill built for running- the motor is large enough and the belt is long/wide enough.  



BuckeyeBama said:


> Ran an 18 miler this morning then spent the day at the movie theater with my son. Really enjoyed both Thor and Justice League.


We saw both of these movies last week and also really enjoyed them! I think we maybe saw them too close together, because Thor really stood out as the winner for me... and I even really like those DC characters! Disney just knows how to make a good superhero movie.


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD:

Splash all the way! I love the storyline.  And especially the sings chickens at the end.

January: Dopey, goal to achieve all the character stops, rides (at least EE and ToT) and several cocktails.

Other January races, TBD.

Answer to the other QOTD: I can't stand treadmill running.  I probably should learn to like it because I don't feel extremely safe anymore running at night where I live.


----------



## BikeFan

TheHamm said:


> I am considering black friday purchases to support the newly acquired running hobby.  It is not much of a habit as late the below freezing temps and wind are really getting to me.  I assume I need a jacket (not the current sweatshirt) of some sort and pants (not the previously acquired clearance capris), but the local running store staffed by all men was not so helpful.  So particularly ladies, do you have specific items I can find online that would help with this?  I have several long sleeve shirts and have head and hand protection, but the freezing wind (and today's wintery mix) is blowing me right back on the couch.



One thing to note regarding winter training, there is absolutely no shame in doing a lot more treadmill running when the weather is cold outside.  As a born and bred Southerner, I only have so much tolerance for colder temperatures, and I definitely shift most of my weekday runs to the treadmill in the winter months.  Studies have indicated that the training effect is virtually the same, so you're still gaining fitness; the boredom is really the only downside.  As for you Northerners who are still out there in the singe digit and sub-zero conditions,  to you all!  You all are some hearty souls!


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  I've never owned a treadmill, but I've been considering one lately, so I'm interested in the answers!


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I'm happy about today's QOTD because I'm in full review reading/deal stalking/thinking about it mode.  Don't currently own a home treadmill, but I'm thiiiiiis close to making the plunge.   I have a gym 10+ min from my house but I can't exactly take my kiddo there.  So as a working mom it would be helpful to run while she plays right near me (or while she sleeps.) 



tigger536 said:


> I probably should learn to like it because I don't feel extremely safe anymore running at night where I live.


Ugh, I've been feeling that lately and haven't mentioned it yet since I was not running much.  We've had 6 or 7 muggings of pedestrians (some listed as runners) of both male and female within the last few weeks. Usually with an armed attacker jumping out of a vehicle and lots of times at fairly normal hours (7am seems normal to me.)  It's scary and I've been in denial over it because I live in a "nice enough" area.  I don't want to discourage my husband from running outside either, but it sounds like these muggers don't care about girl or guy or age.  So frustrating because I love running outdoors.


----------



## TheHamm

BikeFan said:


> One thing to note regarding winter training, there is absolutely no shame in doing a lot more treadmill running when the weather is cold outside.  As a born and bred Southerner, I only have so much tolerance for colder temperatures, and I definitely shift most of my weekday runs to the treadmill in the winter months.  Studies have indicated that the training effect is virtually the same, so you're still gaining fitness; the boredom is really the only downside.  As for you Northerners who are still out there in the singe digit and sub-zero conditions,  to you all!  You all are some hearty souls!



Thank you for that plug.  I realize I will likely head indoors for January & February but would like to stick it out a bit longer if I can pull it off.  

This Michigander tolerated cold and did not even realize you could purchase winter gear at anywhere but Sears or Meijer until well into grad school (thanks, mom).  I wandered into a local gear shop with a friend who had a real job and more money than I and almost cried with joy realizing that a puffy coat to the knees would protect my sad, chapped thighs.  I feel like this again as my thighs are red and dry from the times I can drag myself out running. But I also cannot really convince myself that the windproof tights at REI will really help enough to make me not sad at outside.  Ditto with the jackets, I feel like I should be able to just run in my rain coat, but while it did eliminate the wind, it was awfully sweaty.


----------



## sourire

Don't own a treadmill but paying attention to these responses! DH and I have a gym membership to a place that is 10 minutes down the road, but I don't get much use out of it b/c I prefer running outside.  

Thought of you this morning @michigandergirl...very cold run with wind and definitely understand the "cold butt" concept. Was soooo excited to put the heated seat on HIGH for the drive home once I got back into the car. 

Quick recap of the *Philadelphia Half Marathon* on Saturday: @bananabean, I was there too! 
Ran this as a training run as part of marathon training, so plan was to go at long run pace or slower. Looking at my avg pace all the way through, I was able to keep it 10 seconds/mile faster than long run pace, so that wasn't too far off the mark! The medal is a small Liberty Bell that dings. 

Crowd support was great, and there were lots of locals cheering us on and handing out all sorts of things: water, gatorade, munchkins, tissues, etc. Course was different than the usual Philly races and spent the majority of time in the city, rather than along the river, which was a definite plus for this race.  There was a sort of long and gradual hill somewhere around the zoo and going into Fairmount Park (mile 9 or 10 or so?) that seemed to go on forever, and I definitely had "Born to Run" on repeat for a short time there. Thank you Bruce, for getting me through that section.

Something that made me laugh that I wanted to mention to you all: somewhere along the way, in the middle of the city, there was a lady trying to sell her house! I don't know if she was the owner or the realtor, but she had a big sign with balloons and was half cheering/half inviting ppl inside to take a look or to take a business card and come back to visit later!! I saw someone declare he was going in to use her bathroom! Had never seen that before in a race, so had to report back!


----------



## roxymama

sourire said:


> Something that made me laugh that I wanted to mention to you all: somewhere along the way, in the middle of the city, there was a lady trying to sell her house! I don't know if she was the owner or the realtor, but she had a big sign with balloons and was half cheering/half inviting ppl inside to take a look or to take a business card and come back to visit later!! I saw someone declare he was going in to use her bathroom! Had never seen that before in a race, so had to report back!



I think that's kind of smart.  I certainly like to go "house hunting" on my long runs when I venture into new areas.  Even though I don't plan on moving.  And I think @ZellyB maybe saw a nice house in anaheim this year (unless I'm remembering wrong) during Tink.  So I mean...captive audience...not a bad idea   Though there's no way I'd stop and go inside during a race!!!!


----------



## michigandergirl

sourire said:


> Thought of you this morning @michigandergirl...very cold run with wind and definitely understand the "cold butt" concept. Was soooo excited to put the heated seat on HIGH for the drive home once I got back into the car.



I just ordered some Polartec tights from Athleta - we'll see how they stand up to the "cold butt" test!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

michigandergirl said:


> I just ordered some Polartec tights from Athleta - we'll see how they stand up to the "cold butt" test!


Keep us updated on how they work for you! I tend to just wear my capris under my pants to help with the thigh/butt issue but would rather have just a good pair of pants instead. I just bought some gowarm running leggings from Old Navy so we will see as bought my normal size but apparently these have zero stretch so it is a bit of an acrobatic act getting into them, not sure how they will hold up to running. Cheap enough to try!


----------



## DVCFan1994

michigandergirl said:


> I just ordered some Polartec tights from Athleta - we'll see how they stand up to the "cold butt" test!





AbbyJaws2003 said:


> Keep us updated on how they work for you! I tend to just wear my capris under my pants to help with the thigh/butt issue but would rather have just a good pair of pants instead. I just bought some gowarm running leggings from Old Navy so we will see as bought my normal size but apparently these have zero stretch so it is a bit of an acrobatic act getting into them, not sure how they will hold up to running. Cheap enough to try!



I have three pairs of polartec tights from Athleta.  I love them.  I use them for both running and under ski pants for skiing.  I did 15.5 miles in 20-30 degrees Saturday and was totally comfortable the whole time, if anything a touch warm on a few hard hills toward the end when it warmed up.  Mine are all 2-3 years old though, so I'll be interested to see what you think of the new ones.  I've had a few Athleta disappointments lately with things I had old versions of that I didn't like their updates.


----------



## JClimacus

BikeFan said:


> As for you Northerners who are still out there in the singe digit and sub-zero conditions,  to you all!  You all are some hearty souls!


New Englander here, and the only thing that stops me running outside in the winter is ice. I feel I can always put on enough clothes no matter how cold it gets. Snow isn't a problem either, as long as you know how to run it, although I did have to dive over a snowbank once to avoid converging plows. Ice, though, is a different story... an injury waiting to happen. At that point I head to Planet Fitness. I have an old treadmill in the basement, and we even have a small fitness center at work with good treadmills, but the small spaces somehow make it much harder for me to run than in the big, airy Planet Fitness.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you own a treadmill, what brands/models would you recommend? Favorite features to look for? And where to buy?


I have one but it’s older and I have no idea what brand or model it is. I only use it when I have to. I wish it had a pace estimate but it doesn’t.


----------



## PrincessV

jennamfeo said:


> When you run a race do you get your final time off your device that you are recording it on (watch, phone, etc) or off the time from the race officials?


Both - I use the iSmoothRun app and I just note in the comment area what was official vs. GPS. Unless I'm using the race strictly as a training run, in which case I don't bother notating the official time.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *If you own a treadmill, what brands/models would you recommend? Favorite features to look for? And where to buy?


ATTQOTD: My treadmill is 20 years old, a Pro-Form something or other I bought new at Sears for less than $400. They probably don't even make my model anymore, but I'm answering because 20 years and still going is pretty good for a treadmill! It was low-tech at the time and _very _low-tech by today's standards: it has a motor, 3 incline levels that have to be adjusted by hand, a slidey-thing to change speed, and a little readout that tells time and distance. It's survived regular use and 2 moves, each involving trips up and down stairs. I've performed exactly no maintenance on it beyond replacing the battery that operates the readout and occasionally dusting it with a Swiffer when I can't see the readout. I'm 100% sure its low-techiness correlates to its longevity!


----------



## Miranda

I am already wearing my thicker pants because I just feel like it got cold wicked fast this year, usually I don't wear the thicker ones until it's in the 20's... but if I'm wearing the thicker ones when it's ~30, I feel like I'm going to be suffering even more than usual from cold butt/thighs when it's down into the teens or single digits.   I need some thicker thicker pants.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I have a crappy Merit Fitness treadmill. It's probably more for walking than for running, but I use it for both. 

Also, guys, it's Hug A Runner day. So ... virtual hugs to all of you!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: We have a Pro-form and it gets the job done. We got it for $100 from a neighbor who was looking to get rid of it. 

Holly Springs half marathon recap

First off, one of the highlights of the race was finally getting to meet @camaker in person! This was the second year of the race put on by the Holly Springs Run club. It started and finished at our local baseball park. It took us through neighborhoods, greenways, downtown, and two parks. Weather was perfect and I thought they had very good on course support. It was the first race I have ever done where I knew a good amount of people (friends working aid stations, spectating, running, and even the cops directing traffic). I was not a fan of the two mile loop around Bass lake. It’s a two mile loop on mulch. My biggest complaint was that the width of the course on the lake for over a mile. I got stuck behind a group of about six women and it made it near impossible to get around them. About half of them started walking up this steep hill but continued to stay side by side and didn’t need seem to acknowledge that there were people behind them. They were by far my slowest miles (almost a minute faster than what I had been running) and although I wasn’t shooting for a PR, felt like it prevented me from at least getting close. The course ended up being a little short - 13.03 according to my watch but that really didn’t bother me too much. The finish line atmosphere was great. This was the first race I have ever done where my mom got to see me cross the finish line! Free pancake breakfast for runners and I just noticed they have the race photos up and they are free to all runners! I was able to earn an extra medal because I completed the race the Springs series by running the local 5k and 10k earlier this year. Overall I really enjoyed this race and would like to do it again. I feel like it was a well run event and is a cool thing for our small town.


----------



## kski907

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> I just bought some gowarm running leggings from Old Navy



I own a pair of these as well and they were great when temps were in the 40's but now that we are in the low 30's not so much.  I also dis like the zero stretch.  I have since found a pair of fleece lined addias running tights at costco which I have doubled up with some regular running tights and that seems to do the trick.  

On the cold weather topic has any one run in "grippers", yak trax, etc.  We now have 2-5 of the white stuff which is usually my signal to move it indoors, but a friend would really like company for the 5K turkey trot.  Its a fun run fundraiser for the cross country team so no pressure, but I am super nervous of falling as the course will most likely not be cleared.  Any thoughts/advice, thanks.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Miranda said:


> I am already wearing my thicker pants because I just feel like it got cold wicked fast this year, usually I don't wear the thicker ones until it's in the 20's... but if I'm wearing the thicker ones when it's ~30, I feel like I'm going to be suffering even more than usual from cold butt/thighs when it's down into the teens or single digits.  I need some thicker thicker pants.


I totally agree, I was in capris and tshirts before going to Wine and Dine and then the switch was flipped and since that weekend it has been really cold. There was no gradual here, just boom.... biting cold! Like you too, my threshold for cold seems way off, I definitely need warmer clothes than I have before at these temps. They are predicting a colder and snowier winter here in MN too so I am going to guess me and the gym treadmill are going to be friends pretty quick. Yuck!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  We bought our ProForm treadmill 9 years ago, and I've actually just started researching a new one.  It seems like we are needing to tighten the belt on our treadmill more often (and I haven't learned how to do it myself, and it's pain trying to remember to ask my husband).  If I run on the belt that needs tightening, it always ends up bothering my knees a bit.  Thanks for helping me in my research!!



michigandergirl said:


> I just ordered some Polartec tights from Athleta - we'll see how they stand up to the "cold butt" test!



I think I might have to get some of these!  I just tried some fleece lined Under Armor tights that I picked up from our local Dicks.  They worked pretty well, but I'd like to try some other cold weather tights!


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> ATTQOTD: We have a Pro-form and it gets the job done. We got it for $100 from a neighbor who was looking to get rid of it.
> 
> Holly Springs half marathon recap
> 
> First off, one of the highlights of the race was finally getting to meet @camaker in person! This was the second year of the race put on by the Holly Springs Run club. It started and finished at our local baseball park. It took us through neighborhoods, greenways, downtown, and two parks. Weather was perfect and I thought they had very good on course support. It was the first race I have ever done where I knew a good amount of people (friends working aid stations, spectating, running, and even the cops directing traffic). I was not a fan of the two mile loop around Bass lake. It’s a two mile loop on mulch. My biggest complaint was that the width of the course on the lake for over a mile. I got stuck behind a group of about six women and it made it near impossible to get around them. About half of them started walking up this steep hill but continued to stay side by side and didn’t need seem to acknowledge that there were people behind them. They were by far my slowest miles (almost a minute faster than what I had been running) and although I wasn’t shooting for a PR, felt like it prevented me from at least getting close. The course ended up being a little short - 13.03 according to my watch but that really didn’t bother me too much. The finish line atmosphere was great. This was the first race I have ever done where my mom got to see me cross the finish line! Free pancake breakfast for runners and I just noticed they have the race photos up and they are free to all runners! I was able to earn an extra medal because I completed the race the Springs series by running the local 5k and 10k earlier this year. Overall I really enjoyed this race and would like to do it again. I feel like it was a well run event and is a cool thing for our small town.



Thank you so much @baxter24!  It was great meeting you before the race, as well!  It's always good to see a friendly face at the races. Sorry to hear about your delays in the park. I think the HSRC in general could use some work on their running etiquette. It's not all of them, of course, but they are such a social group and they tend to run in packs. I've been forced off the running path a number of times by a chatting pack running together and taking up the entirety of the path coming towards me. 

Holly Springs Half Marathon Race Report:
The weather for the race was beautiful Saturday morning, but with wind chills in the upper 20s at the start with a warm up into the upper 40s forecast I was stuck in between warmth strategies. I went with tights and a thermal compression undershirt that worked very well the first 1/2-2/3 of the race but got too warm after that. 

Run on a mix of roads, paved greenway and mulch trail, the race provided a good mix of surfaces. The bad was that the greenway and trail portions were often narrow and on one stretch the paving was sloped several degrees side to side making for uncomfortable running. After the first 2-1/2 miles, the course entered my "training zone", actually passing within a 1/4 mile of my house!  That helped make for a surreal experience as I'm not used to having anywhere near that many people out with me. 

The race itself was run at a steady @DopeyBadger mandated long run pace and went very smoothly. I got out in front of the main pack so I didn't experience nearly the crowding issues that @baxter24 did, even though I had my share of chatty pairs to navigate around. You can't run in Holly Springs without hitting the hills, but knowing most of them on the course I wasn't surprised by any. 

The on course support was very good, with frequent aid stations well stocked with water, Skratch (whatever the heck that is) and Huma gels. I use Huma gels almost exclusively so it was great actually having them on course. I took one gel with me and came home with 5 in my pockets so that was a nice net profit!

My Garmin also came in short at 12.94 mi. That's two certified courses in a row measuring short for me, so I'm starting to wonder about my Watch a little. I have read reports from others who measured short, though. For as seriously as the hosting running club takes things, I'm a bit surprised at the lack of concern over the short course. Most seem to be chalking it up to interference from the tree cover around lake area of the course. I have my doubts. 

My family was coming over for Thanksgiving dinner later that afternoon, so just hung around long enough to see @baxter24 safely across the line and didn't avail myself of the pancake dinner.  All in all, a very pleasant pre-Thanksgiving run that I would certainly consider doing again, especially due to its convenience.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Miranda said:


> I am already wearing my thicker pants because I just feel like it got cold wicked fast this year, usually I don't wear the thicker ones until it's in the 20's... but if I'm wearing the thicker ones when it's ~30, I feel like I'm going to be suffering even more than usual from cold butt/thighs when it's down into the teens or single digits.   I need some thicker thicker pants.



I’m with you!  I normally wouldn’t have worn my polartec ones for the weather we had Saturday, but it was such a sudden switch from warm to 20s that I felt I needed them.  I was toasty and comfortable the whole time.  I do love my Athleta ones, so I’m anxiously awaiting a few reviews of the new style because I’d like to replace the ones that I’ve had for 4 years, or relegate them to just skiing.  I have Reynauds, which means I’m very sensitive to cold, and they’ve never let me down


----------



## jennamfeo

michigandergirl said:


> I just ordered some Polartec tights from Athleta - we'll see how they stand up to the "cold butt" test!


*Casually goes to check out these pants*
GOOD LORD WHY IS THIS SUCH AN EXPENSIVE HOBBY.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> *Casually goes to check out these pants*
> GOOD LORD WHY IS THIS SUCH AN EXPENSIVE HOBBY.



I do like when Victoria Secrets does their $30 sport pant with bra purchase and you can find some plain sports-bras for $20.  I tend to take advantage of that deal often.  I find a lot of their full length pants are fairly thick and I can't wear them unless it's truly cold out, because otherwise I get too hot.  I'd never pay full price though (because I love deals.)  Sometimes they do free sport pants and I LOVE that!  Especially when I get ones with the pockets!


----------



## jmasgat

baxter24 said:


> I got stuck behind a group of about six women and it made it near impossible to get around them. About half of them started walking up this steep hill but continued to stay side by side and didn’t need seem to acknowledge that there were people behind them.



Yeah....no matter how much yoga I do to deal with "the noise" of life (like these ladies), I would have been all "On your left" with a well-placed elbow!


----------



## baxter24

jmasgat said:


> Yeah....no matter how much yoga I do to deal with "the noise" of life (like these ladies), I would have been all "On your left" with a well-placed elbow!



Some big dude came from out of nowhere and “cleared a path” between two of the ladies who were walking up the hill and I happily drafted off him! 

@camaker - really cool of you to stick around at the finish line to cheer me on! Hope you weren’t waiting too long!


----------



## michigandergirl

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> I think I might have to get some of these! I just tried some fleece lined Under Armor tights that I picked up from our local Dicks. They worked pretty well, but I'd like to try some other cold weather tights!



I have some UA fleece lined tights too, which worked pretty well the first winter, but now that they are 2 years old, I feel like they've lost their warmth. They're still slightly better than regular tights though.



jennamfeo said:


> GOOD LORD WHY IS THIS SUCH AN EXPENSIVE HOBBY.



I know! I waited until I had 20% off, plus $20 in rewards. I hate paying full price. 

I just got an email from Athleta saying the Polartecs are back ordered until Dec 12th, so y'all will have to wait awhile on that review.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I thought that we settled this last winter. Cold butts simply do not exist in the running world.


----------



## The Expert

michigandergirl said:


> I just ordered some Polartec tights from Athleta - we'll see how they stand up to the "cold butt" test!



I bought some last season and they are WARM! They're almost TOO warm for me most of the time, but those few days when I was facing a long run in the 20s or low 30s, well worth having in the stash. And as someone else pointed out, they make great ski pants, too.


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> I think that's kind of smart.  I certainly like to go "house hunting" on my long runs when I venture into new areas.  Even though I don't plan on moving.  And I think @ZellyB maybe saw a nice house in anaheim this year (unless I'm remembering wrong) during Tink.  So I mean...captive audience...not a bad idea   Though there's no way I'd stop and go inside during a race!!!!



Yep that was me!!  Spanish Colonial. It was gorgeous and I told the owners (sitting out on their balcony) as much as I ran by. 

I was traveling for work last week and I’m so far behind on this thread.


----------



## michigandergirl

BuckeyeBama said:


> I thought that we settled this last winter. Cold butts simply do not exist in the running world.



Cold butts exist in my running world when the temps dip below 25 degrees!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

BuckeyeBama said:


> I thought that we settled this last winter. Cold butts simply do not exist in the running world.


#fakenews


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Gentlemen, I meant to post this last year but didn't, so I'll post it now.

When women are discussing their butts, leave the room as quietly as possible and DON'T MAKE A COMMENT!

Unless it's the one question you can't ignore, and then the appropriate response is 'Nothing could make your butt look big.' And then leave the room as quietly as possible.


----------



## bananabean

sourire said:


> Something that made me laugh that I wanted to mention to you all: somewhere along the way, in the middle of the city, there was a lady trying to sell her house! I don't know if she was the owner or the realtor, but she had a big sign with balloons and was half cheering/half inviting ppl inside to take a look or to take a business card and come back to visit later!! I saw someone declare he was going in to use her bathroom! Had never seen that before in a race, so had to report back!



I thought the realtor was the funniest thing. When I saw the first sign I just assumed it was someone with really poor planning who didn’t realize the race was going on! I wonder if she found anyone.  Should have noted where it was (I know we were already on Walnut by that point but no idea what block) and checked it out online later.  Lol!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD: Around 2010 I bought a Sole F80 (I believe) at Dick's Sporting Goods.  They had a really good deal that made it more reasonable.  I ran on it a lot at first, but after 1 year it began having issues.  Under warrantee I got it fixed, about a year later, same issue.  At the three year mark it broke down again just after the warranted ended.  I ordered the parts and tried to fix myself.  It worked ok after that for about a year and then died.  Now it sits in the basement with running clothes and gear on it.  I refuse to put another penny into it and have run outdoors for the past two winters.  I intend to do it again this year.  Not because I think it will make me a tougher runner but because I am simply to cheap/stubborn to fix it again.

I share all this just to advice doing really good homework.  A friend at work says that it is not if but when your treadmill will break down.  Given this if you do not want to put more money in or are not mechanically inclined it may be better to just get an athletic club membership and let others fix it.  Sorry if I am being negative.  Just a bummer to have a very big, very heavy and expensive running clothes and equipment hanger taking up space in my basement now...


----------



## SarahDisney

I know I said I was going to wait until December, but ... I registered for my first 2018 race.

@LSUlakes, please add the following race to the 2018 list ... 
*1/21 - SarahDisney - NYRR Fred Lebow Manhattan Half (2:29:59 / N/A)*
Secondary Goal: Revenge against the Central Park hills. I know, not overly likely, but we shall see what happens ...


----------



## Miranda

kski907 said:


> On the cold weather topic has any one run in "grippers", yak trax, etc.  We now have 2-5 of the white stuff which is usually my signal to move it indoors, but a friend would really like company for the 5K turkey trot.  Its a fun run fundraiser for the cross country team so no pressure, but I am super nervous of falling as the course will most likely not be cleared.  Any thoughts/advice, thanks.


I have a pair of Yak Trax, although they are not the running specific ones.  They are the ones that have the criss cross wire rings across the bottom of your foot.  They are actually not really that great in snow... I prefer to just run on the snow, but they are good for ice.  I am going to get a new pair this year, either the running Yak Trax or some Katoola Nanospikes this year.  The ones with the coils under your feet feel super weird, especially if there is no ground covering.  It's the reason I often end up running without them, can't decide if there's enough covered ground on the route to outweigh the non-covered ground.


----------



## LSUlakes

Does anyone know what the dates are for the WDW marathon in 2019? Also, please remind me, when is the deadline to submit a POT and how old can that race be? I am kinda dreaming at the moment and after our April trip I want to go during Halloween, but I think I may struggle to get DW on board with that, so my plan B is to make a return trip for marathon weekend in 2019 for the marathon. I was adding to the race list and was getting inspired by all of yall running the event! Thanks!


----------



## WatchMeFly

I figured it was time to join the fun of posting races here:
11/23 - watchmefly - Gobble Wobble 5k (33:00/ n/a)
Thanks @LSUlakes !


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Does anyone know what the dates are for the WDW marathon in 2019? Also, please remind me, when is the deadline to submit a POT and how old can that race be? I am kinda dreaming at the moment and after our April trip I want to go during Halloween, but I think I may struggle to get DW on board with that, so my plan B is to make a return trip for marathon weekend in 2019 for the marathon. I was adding to the race list and was getting inspired by all of yall running the event! Thanks!


January 9-13, 2019. Proof of Time will likely be that previous October thats how it usually is. The proof of time for this years was anything after Jan. 1st, 2016. So I would guess for 2019 anything after Jan. 1st, 2017.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Can someone remind me: what is the last item when posting an upcoming race (most people put N/A)?

Example: 11-99 @OldSlowGoofyGuy SomeRace 5K (goal / what goes here?)


----------



## FFigawi

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Can someone remind me: what is the last item when posting an upcoming race (most people put N/A)?
> 
> Example: 11-99 @OldSlowGoofyGuy SomeRace 5K (goal / what goes here?)



Your time, if you provide it after the race, to compare to your goal Speaking of race postings, @LSUlakes can you please add 1:58 for my goal time for the half during marathon weekend? I'm pacing a friend of mine to her first sub-2 finish. Thanks!


----------



## FredtheDuck

@LSUlakes I've got a final 2017 race to add, please! 

November 23 - @FredtheDuck - Bethesda Turkey Chase 2 Miler (19:50 / N/A)


----------



## Dis5150

Dis5150 said:


> Dopey for me too!
> 
> 04 - Dis5150 - WDW 5k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
> 05 - Dis5150 - WDW 10k (N/G / N/A) Dopey
> 06 - Dis5150 - WDW HM (N/G / N/A) Dopey
> 07 - Dis5150 - WDW M (5:59:59/ N/A) Dopey



@LSUlakes either I am blind or you missed me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

So I took a few weeks off post-half marathon, rested, enjoyed a break, went on vacation... was ready to get back into my running routine, did an easy 2 miles on Sunday night and woke up Monday morning with a really sore inner thigh (groin). Still really hurting today. Ahh! How does this happen?? Trying to be patient, but I hope it miraculously heals by the end of the day.


----------



## LSUlakes

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Can someone remind me: what is the last item when posting an upcoming race (most people put N/A)?
> 
> Example: 11-99 @OldSlowGoofyGuy SomeRace 5K (goal / what goes here?)



The last part is reserved for your actual time you completed the race. So I put N/A, and after the race the runner will have to come here and post their result or PM me and I will add it to the OP. 



Dis5150 said:


> @LSUlakes either I am blind or you missed me.



I havent put everyone on the list yet, but working on it a little bit at a time.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> The last part is reserved for your actual time you completed the race. So I put N/A, and after the race the runner will have to come here and post their result or PM me and I will add it to the OP.



Thanks! Evidently my company's corporate-speak is taking over my mind. We would call that TBD, To Be Determined.


----------



## FredtheDuck

run.minnie.miles said:


> So I took a few weeks off post-half marathon, rested, enjoyed a break, went on vacation... was ready to get back into my running routine, did an easy 2 miles on Sunday night and woke up Monday morning with a really sore inner thigh (groin). Still really hurting today. Ahh! How does this happen?? Trying to be patient, but I hope it miraculously heals by the end of the day.



Oh no! Fingers crossed that you feel better quickly!


----------



## PrincessV

Baloo in MI said:


> A friend at work says that it is not if but when your treadmill will break down.  Given this if you do not want to put more money in or are not mechanically inclined it may be better to just get an athletic club membership and let others fix it.


I have zero faith that I could ever again find a treadmill that will last 20+ years, so when (if?!?!) mine finally dies, I'll move to the nice ones at my local rec center. Actually, I gave myself permission to move to the rec center this summer, since it only costs me $2 per visit, and my ancient TM really is not fun anymore. But I can't bring myself to get rid of it until it well and truly dies...


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Do you have a race or races that you run every year?

ATTQOTD: I had a few races that I did every year, but some have been cancelled and others I just did not have time for. Sadly my last streak I had going will come to a end with the Baton Rouge Beach Half Marathon this year.


----------



## jennamfeo

Speaking of running pants.... what do you guys wear when it gets cold? My husband only has shorts, but was looking at pant options. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race or races that you run every year?


ATTQOTD:  Since I have lived here in Utah for less than 3 years, I'm still trying out the available races.  However, I've run the Haunted Half two years in a row, and already signed up for 2018's.  It's a fun one!


----------



## jennamfeo

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> ATTQOTD:  Since I have lived here in Utah for less than 3 years, I'm still trying out the available races.  However, I've run the Haunted Half two years in a row, and already signed up for 2018's.  It's a fun one!


Ooooo, I just looked that one up. Looks fun! Have you done the Dino half? I see that Runtastic has a Trilogy medal and Utah isn't too far from me.... Hmmmm...


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race or races that you run every year?



At this point, not really. I'm still in the mode of checking out new courses and locations. There are several that I've run twice now, but none that I've run 3 or more times. For that matter, the WDWMW 10k and marathon will be the first races I've threepeated and I don't see them becoming annual traditions. Maybe some will settle out into annual occurrences once I've been at this for a few more years.


----------



## camaker

jennamfeo said:


> Speaking of running pants.... what do you guys wear when it gets cold? My husband only has shorts, but was looking at pant options. What do you guys suggest?



I like the CW-X Stabilyx tights for colder runs. My wife also got me a pair of SportHills fleece lined tights for Christmas last year but they are much heavier and it hasn't been cold enough to try them out yet.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

My first race was the 2012 WDW Marathon Weekend Half. I have run at least one race each year since. I plan on keeping that streak for a long time, preferably by staying perfectly Dopey.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I normally always run the Auburn Running Festival (Finish on the 50) that ends on the 50 yard line of Jordan Hare Stadium (Auburn's stadium)...but they have not released any info about 2018's event so I am worried they aren't having it. It was my first half back in 2016 so I was hoping to continue the tradition for longer than two years. I've also ran the Soldier Half Marathon for the past two years in Columbus, GA and will definitely do that one again next year.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:  I have actually never done the same race 2x, but I have a feeling that might change next year! My fall half was a great race and I am also considering re-running a 5K this spring that was my first ever (in 2010), which coincidentally was the exact same day as my first kiss with my now-hubby. Great day.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race or races that you run every year?


I have a local night 5k I have done every year I have been running called the Torchlight 5k. Fun race, middle of the week so a bit different and not far from my work so easy to get to. I have also done the Color Run a bunch years with some friends, but we walk it and gab the whole time. The Hot Chocolate I have done every year since I have been running too, but a few years I did the 15k and one year I did the 5k (lingering injury I didn't want to make worse). I am hoping to make the TC 10 mile an annual thing, done it 2 years in a row now, but it is a lottery entry and I have been lucky with getting in through another race giving away a pile of guaranteed but non comped entries to finishers. I will keep trying to get in every year so hopefully it will stay annual!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

jennamfeo said:


> Speaking of running pants.... what do you guys wear when it gets cold?



How cold? Here in Georgia we get a few days in the 20s, but usually 30s (40s recently) in the winter.

I have a couple of pairs of running tights: one Nike and the other REI brand. I'm not not seeing the REI brand available anymore.

Important features for me: not skin tight (those days are gone), black, leg zippers, pockets, preferably front and back. I want to be able to wear them to the grocery store, have a place to put my keys, wallet, phone, and not feel silly.

I tend to never finish the run in the tights, so for me, it's important that they are easy to take off over shoes without pulling a muscle.

When it's really cold, I have a pair of cheap nylon wind pants that I will throw over them.

It's been so warm lately, I am tending to go with compression shorts and compression socks, leaving just a few inches of skin between.


----------



## FredtheDuck

jennamfeo said:


> Speaking of running pants.... what do you guys wear when it gets cold? My husband only has shorts, but was looking at pant options. What do you guys suggest?



DH really likes his Brooks running pants. He tried on a ton of different brands a couple of years back and liked the built-in liner (the undergarment component - I'm not sure what the right word for it is) in the Brooks pants the best, and also liked the way they moved relative to his stride.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  The Shamrock Shuffle 8k I've done twice and am doing again. I'd like to make that my first A race every year.  Just see how I can improve on it each year until I level off or whatever.
Hot Chocolate I'm a 3 year legacy and I get more bling at 5...so that's a no brainer.
I did the Cougar 5k twice at our local college but missed it this year.  So I imagine I'll find a way to do that again.
(I wish I could do Tink Half again....cry)



jennamfeo said:


> Speaking of running pants.... what do you guys wear when it gets cold? My husband only has shorts, but was looking at pant options. What do you guys suggest?



My husband likes running in shorts so much that he just puts running tights underneath them during the winter.  I think he's just gotten them from Dick's and from Target just walking in and grabbing pairs.  So I can't help on brands!
I know he's gone out with shorts and long underwear from his skiing-stuff drawer more than once too.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jennamfeo said:


> Speaking of running pants.... what do you guys wear when it gets cold? My husband only has shorts, but was looking at pant options. What do you guys suggest?



I'm a fan of my columbia tights (link).  Warm but not as restrictive as some of the other tights I own (i.e. they have a lot of give).  I prefer having little holding my legs back, so restriction can be annoying for me.  I'm usually good to go in those until it gets below 0F.  I always wear shorts over my tights because I feel more comfortable that way.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:
Peachtree Road Race. 31 years in a row!
Tartan Trot, Dunwoody, GA. 6 out of the last 7 years, in a kilt.
Rocket City Marathon, Huntsville, AL. 4 out of the last 5 years, and doing it again this year.
WDW Half Marathon. 5 of the last 7 years, alternating between Goofy and singly the half. On the schedule as part of Dopey in 2018.


----------



## LSUlakes

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Thanks! Evidently my company's corporate-speak is taking over my mind. We would call that TBD, To Be Determined.



Correct, but when I do not get a finish time a TBD turn into a N/A. So I just start it that way to save myself a step. Its all about efficient use of time


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FredtheDuck said:


> ...liked the built-in liner (the undergarment component - I'm not sure what the right word for it is)...



First of all, I am refraining from interjecting my bad puns here.

Second of all, this is an important distinction: built in undergarment or not? I wear my running tights over running shorts because I want the option of peeling the tights off mid-run. So shorts+undergarment+tights+undergarment is too much. I don't want my running tights/pants to have the undergarment. If I ever want to go without the running shorts, I have various performance undergarments that I can wear under my tights.

It took a lot of restraint to say 'undergarments' 5 times.


----------



## ZellyB

@LSUlakes You can list me and @Chris-Mo for marathon weekend Dopey Challenge.  We have no goals other than to finish and drink beer whenever possible on the course.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LSUlakes said:


> ... Its all about efficient use of time



To quote the pointy-haired boss: your differentiating value-added strategy is a transformational change.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race or races that you run every year?


Well I have run marathon weekend for the last 3 years and am coming up on my 4th year in a row. Other than that I don't have anything I do every year.


----------



## BikeFan

ATTQOTD: I've done the Richmond Marathon for the past 6 years, and have already registered for 2018.  It was my first marathon back in 2012, my first BQ (on my birthday!) in 2013, and the site of my 5 fastest marathons, so I've got a lot of sentimental attachment to that race, and I've always run well there.  In 2019, it's tentatively scheduled to take place on my 50th birthday, so I'll probably be back that year too, along with however many family and friends I can con into joining me!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I have only been running a couple of years so not really? There is a 10k in Little Rock I have run both years since I started running that I really enjoy. It is a flat, fast course, great for getting a POT on. I see it as becoming my PR race every year, to determine fitness. 

ETA: They also have pizza and beer at the end so it's a no brainer.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - I have favorite races that I run frequently, but none that I run every year. My favorite (other than rD) is the Myrtle Beach Marathon.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: For the last two years I've done the Groundhog half marathon, the Gazelle Girl half, and the River Bank Run 25K and plan to do those again next year. Prior to 2016, I've done the River Bank Run 5K or 10K numerous times and the Mitchell's Run 5K many times as it is a walk to the start line from my house.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

23 - @tigger536  - Atlanta Thanksgiving Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - @Disney at Heart - Atlanta Thanksgiving Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - @baxter24  - Charlotte Turkey Trot 8k (NG / N/A)
23 - @Miranda  - Dover Turkey Trot 5k (NG / N/A)
23 - @SarahDisney  - Prospect Park Track Club Turkey Trot (55:16 / N/A)
23 - @TheHamm  - Turkey Trot 5k (33:00 / N/A)
23 - @*DisneyDreamer  - Drumstick Dash 5k (NG / N/A)
23 - @Nole95  - 17 Tryptophan Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
23 - @disneydaydreamer33  - Thankful Half Lehi (NG / N/A)
23 - @WatchMeFly  - Gobble Wobble 5k (33:00 / N/A)
23 - @FredtheDuck  - Bethesda Turkey Chase 2 Miler (19:50 / N/A)
25 - @kywyldcat03  - Turkey Burn Half Marathon (1:59:59 / N/A)
26 - @KSellers88  - Space Coast Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
26 - @FFigawi  - Space Coast Marathon (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this week! If you would like to revise your goal or if someone wants to add a race to the list, just let me know and I will make sure its on there. We look forward to hearing how the races go this week! 

Edit to add Nole95 to my missing name!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  We run our local Bass Pro race every year.  Some years it is the half and sometimes the full, but we've done it every year since 2012.  We've also done our local turkey trot on Thanksgiving every year for probably the last 8 or so.  We missed one year when I was recovering from surgery, but that's been it.


----------



## camaker

For anyone looking for a little extra nighttime visibility and safety, the Noxgear Tracer360 is $25 off with free shipping on their website through Saturday. Best piece of safety gear I've bought outside of my RoadID.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race or races that you run every year?



I do the same Turkey Trot every year. There's nothing really that special about it, but I kinda like it.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I have only been running races for a few years, I have two races that I have done more than twice: Portage Winter Blast Half Marathon - 3 years, and the WDW Marathon - 3 years.  The Portage Winter Blast will end at 3 as I can’t go in February.  But the WDW Marathon I will get to push to 4 in January.

For cold weather wear I have a few pair of Nike and Brooks running tights.  With running shorts over them I stay warm.  On really cold (like below zero) days I will add fleece running pants over the tights and stay very warm.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race or races that you run every year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney marathon weekend for me...with an "*" due to this year's half cancellation [but I have a T-shirt and medal].  Been running the 1/2 since 2006 with a year off to run my bucket list one and done marathon in 2010 [The Ice Capades].  Mixing things up a bit this year by sprinkling in the 10K with the 1/2.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)
> *
> With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks


I'm also in for Dopey 2018. I'm truly not that concerned about my goals other than the last one. I have stretch goals but I really just want to finish.

04 - Anisum - WDW 5k (No Goal/ N/A) Dopey
05 - Anisum - WDW 10k (No Goal/ N/A) Dopey
06 - Anisum - WDW HM (Sub 3:00/ N/A) Dopey
07 - Anisum - WDW M (Finish In the Upright Position/ N/A) Dopey


----------



## StarGirl11

Didn't see any mention of it here so I thought I should mention it. New Balance is giving bibs out for the London Marathon if you have the right amount of points in their reward system (8,000). I just grabbed a bib myself. Lots of things have to go right between now and April for me to actually make the race. But I've got the spot!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race or races that you run every year?



Not literally but there area few races I run most years.  A spring one in the local zoo that I've won a few times, some holiday themed races that have become a holiday tradition, and some for charities my wife and/or I am involved in.  One I intended to run every year I managed to mess up the second year because I was sick on race day.  I did pay to run it every year.


----------



## apdebord

Yesterday’s ATTQOTD: We have a Pro-Form Performance 400. It’s really only used for days over 100°, icy weather, or hurricane/tropical storm/nor’easter days. It’s main function is a place for us to air dry our clothes. I picked it up at Sports Authority (RIP) on Black Friday a few years ago for $300ish I think. When I use it, I do really enjoy it. 

Today’s ATTQOTD: I was pretty inconsistent with racing, but I would say the Wicked 10K in Virginia Beach. I don’t necessarily do it every year, but it’s the one I’ve done most. My husband has done some variation of the Shamrock Marathon in Virginia Beach the last 4 years, so I’ve been a consistent spectator (he’s done the normal full twice, a challenge where he completed the half within 1:50 then transitioned into the full, and pushed his mom who has MS in a wheelchair for the full once). This year he’s doing Badwater Cape Fear 51.4 miler the same weekend, so I’ll be losing my shamrock spectating streak!


----------



## apdebord

Oops sorry double post


----------



## DopeyBadger

Nole95 said:


> @LSUlakes
> 
> Please put me down for the '17 Tryptophan Half Marathon on Thursday November 23.





LSUlakes said:


> To whomever is running the Tryptophan Half, I first want to say I am sorry. I did not properly transfer the name to my list, but if you let me know who you are I will correct the error.



@Nole95


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race or races that you run every year?



Sadly, no. I try to run local races every year, but since local changes so often, I have only 2-3 years of a streak before it ends. 



jennamfeo said:


> Speaking of running pants.... what do you guys wear when it gets cold? My husband only has shorts, but was looking at pant options. What do you guys suggest?



If it's ever too cold for shorts, I wear a pair of CW-X tights. They keep me warm down to 10-20 degrees or so.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  I had hoped to run Star Wars The Light Side every year in Disneyland, but that's on hold for a while.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I run the Wild Turkey 5 Miler in Salem every Thanksgiving, and I run the Wicked Frosty Four on New Years Day in Salem every year as well.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD: No yearly races for me as well, but I have only been at this running thing for a few years now.  I like the idea though. For me I think it would be good for PRs if I am more familiar with the course.


----------



## The Expert

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> ATTQOTD:  Since I have lived here in Utah for less than 3 years, I'm still trying out the available races.  However, I've run the Haunted Half two years in a row, and already signed up for 2018's.  It's a fun one!



Well, I've lived here in Utah for 20+ years but just started running less than two years ago, so same. I really wanted to do the Pink Run in Park City and the Donut Dash again this fall, but one conflicted with a work event and the other with RnR Vegas. Sigh. So, my answer is NOT YET.


----------



## StarGirl11

I'm going to wait until we have corrals before trying to predict my finish times for Dopey. A lot is going to depend on that I think or maybe it won't impact it at all. I just know my finish times are usually fairly off the wall. And how the remaining training goes. Which yeah it's going well so far. 

As for the QOTD. Well Disneyland was my yearly race...now I guess WDW Marathon Weekend is taking over that slot. Part of my problem is my life fluxes so much that even commiting to a local race once a year doesn't always work. Plus I do like traveling for races.


----------



## jennamfeo

Thank you everyone who replied about the guy's running pants! We live in AZ so it's not like we are hitting below 20 here, but the mornings can be around 45 and to our desert bodies that is cold. I don't think I could get him to wear running tights although I liked the suggestion of wearing the shorts over them.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> Thank you everyone who replied about the guy's running pants! We live in AZ so it's not like we are hitting below 20 here, but the mornings can be around 45 and to our desert bodies that is cold. I don't think I could get him to wear running tights although I liked the suggestion of wearing the shorts over them.



45? That's way too warm for tights.


----------



## KSellers88

Random post...I'm so far behind the times, but I finally figured out the signature on here and feel so accomplished!  Maybe I'll do something crazy like start a training journal next!


----------



## Disney at Heart

I am still trying to catch up from Wine and Dine weekend, and am still 10 pages behind, but since we are posting January races, I thought it was time to chime in! I can't remember all the QOTD's, but here are some answers.
*Change to standard time*: Doesn't matter to me. Retirement means I can run at whatever time of day has the most comfortable weather.
*Children and job time constraints:* Again, retirement and grown children.
*Cold weather running: *tights and long sleeves below 40-50. 30's may find me on the treadmill. Generally no need for heavy duty warm clothes in Georgia. Bundled up for last year's marathon and wore the cap throughout the race, although I did discard the gloves. Throw away clothes in the corral because I hate standing around in the cold.
*States I've run in:* 5 - Georgia, Florida, South Carolina, Tennessee, and California.
*Would love to run: *Hawaii (with an Aulani stay?), a national park race, any European city with proximity to England (to see all those places I taught about for 30+ years: Chaucer's Canterbury Cathedral, Shakespeare's Bath, Arnold's white cliffs of Dover, etc.)
*Disney or running first?* Went to Disney for the first time in my 30's with immediate and extended family in the late 80's early 90's and became a fan. Went with DH and DS's in 1994 for DH's first marathon and then almost every year since. Then in 2011 DS and DiL got married at the Wedding Pavilion and we decided it was economical to get APs and began going several times per year. In 2013, I started running and DH recommended that I read the runDisney boards. So Disney, runDisney spectator, Disney, DisBoards, to runDisney addict!
*Mountain: *Splash, because I love the dark part of the ride; I would say RnR, but it's not technically a mountain, but since I am contemporary with Steven Tyler, I like to sing along at the top of my lungs as I ride! (Sorry, if you have ever ridden in front of me. LOL)
The Running Thread has always been populated by a great group of positive people. Thanks to @LSUlakes for starting it and to all of you for staying positive! While I had no experience in the beginning and mostly lurked, I have since grown comfortable to answer QOTD's if



LSUlakes said:


> *Attention WDW Marathon weekend 2018 folks! (and other January races)
> *
> With marathon weekend not being to far off, I believe its time for those with race in January 2018 to go ahead and make your submissions for the list. If I recall, last year I posted the January 2017 list at the end of 2016 so everyone could see the list, and when i started the 2017 thread i just removed it from 2016 to 2017. The list may not appear immediately, but I will get to it sooner than later. Thanks


Dopey!
Jan 4 - Disney at Heart - WDW 5k (Stop for a character/NA)
Jan 5 - Disney at Heart - WDW 10k (Finish comfortably/NA)
Jan 6 - Disney at Heart - WDW Half Marathon (Finish comfortably/NA)
Jan 7 - Disney at Heart - WDW 10k (5:30/NA)


----------



## StarGirl11

@LSUlakes The Hawk Indoor Marathon I'm doing is is the 17th not the 7th. Different weekends. Noticed the date was off by a digit.

Also go ahead and put me down for the Orange Curtain 50k on 2/24. No time goal since this will be my first ultra in 2 1/2 years and I'm not quite sure how my pacing's going to go for that.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: The only race I have done twice was a local turkey trot 5k in 2015 and 2016.  Sadly have to work this Thanksgiving, so going to break the streak, but that is okay!


----------



## dmross

ATTQOTD: I love the Swamp Rabbit Half Marathon in Greenville, SC.  I get to go home, visit family, and run from my little hometown into downtown Greenville.  It's so pretty, and downhill.

Please add next race for me : Jan 1, 2018 Ring In 8K, Fort Mill, SC, No goal since it is blended with a @DopeyBadger  training run.  Lovely trail run and a great way to start the new year!


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> 45? That's way too warm for tights.



  Personally, my cutoff is 30 between shorts/tights.



KSellers88 said:


> Maybe I'll do something crazy like start a training journal next!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Your time, if you provide it after the race, to compare to your goal Speaking of race postings, @LSUlakes can you please add 1:58 for my goal time for the half during marathon weekend? I'm pacing a friend of mine to her first sub-2 finish. Thanks!



Good. You can pace me in the 10K then too.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race or races that you run every year?



This will be my fourth time to run the CRC Thanksgiving Race Day! I've done the 5K once and this will be my third 10K! It's a fun local race that's put on by my local running club - and our medal this year is a turkey spinner and I SWEAR it is bigger than my Dopey medals.

I get up and run, come home, make breakfast tacos and take them down to our neighborhood park where my husband and our friends will be playing in our annual touch-football game. Then after that? I start cooking for Thanksgiving and everyone is over to my house around Noon to stuff faces and booze until the last person is standing!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

jennamfeo said:


> Ooooo, I just looked that one up. Looks fun! Have you done the Dino half? I see that Runtastic has a Trilogy medal and Utah isn't too far from me.... Hmmmm...


I haven't done the dino half- that would be a fun though!  That area really does have a lot of dinosaur bones- they recently airlifted an 80% complete T-Rex (the most complete ever found in the Southwest) from there. 



The Expert said:


> Well, I've lived here in Utah for 20+ years but just started running less than two years ago, so same. I really wanted to do the Pink Run in Park City and the Donut Dash again this fall, but one conflicted with a work event and the other with RnR Vegas. Sigh. So, my answer is NOT YET.


I haven't done any races in Park City, but I would love to.  It's one of my favorite places to hike!


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Hrm, since getting back into running/racing in 2015, I think the only race I have done all 3 years is the Fox Point Sunset 5 Miler in Newington, NH.  Of all the local-ish 5K/5M/10K races that would be things that I repeat, I didn't overlap much between 2015/2016 and 2017.  In 2015 and 2016, I did one local series that required 6 of 8 races and then this year I did a different series that requires 7 of 11 (my turkey trot on Thursday will complete it).  So between all those series races, plus my other assorted longer races, I didn't end up doing any of the same races between each series this year except that one 5 miler which is part of the 6 of 8 series.  I didn't have much else going on in September this year, so I ran it again since the longer 5 milers and 10Ks are fewer and further between and I like those better than the 5Ks.  Plus that is just a nice race, they put on a good bbq at the end and a 5pm in September sunset race is a nice time to run.


----------



## Nole95

@LSUlakes 
That would be me running the '17 Tryptophan Half Marathon.

My wife and I are also both doing Dopey 2018.


----------



## derekleigh

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Do you have a race or races that you run every year?



Yes. The races I _usually_ do annually:

Race the Runways Airport 14.1 Challenge (Half & 1 Mile combo) Will do only the 10K in 2018
Stonyfield 5K
Tanger Outlet 5K
Meredith Bay Trick of Trot 5K (However, 2016 was the last year.  )
Yule Light Up The Night 2-Miler

2018 will sadly be the last year I'll do a rD race for a while. I've done a race or two during Marathon weekend in 2012, 2014-2016 and will do my first Princess Weekend FTC in 2018. ope to return somewhere in 2021-2023.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Good. You can pace me in the 10K then too.



Hey @LSUlakes can you please add a goal time to my 10K for whatever @Keels would like to be paced to? Thanks, and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *For most us of today is likely the last work day of the week. With that in mind, we shall have our fun Friday QOTD on Wednesday! Do you decorate the inside and exterior of your house for Christmas? If so, when do you put everything out? Bonus points for pictures of your exterior set up.

ATTQOTD: The day after Thanksgiving is my rule of thumb for the decorations. We decorate both the interior and exterior, although the exterior is more of my department than the inside. I will post a picture this weekend once I get everything out.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: No   We live in a townhouse.  I'm not much of a decorator though anyway.  Our Christmas tree is still out from last year.   It's a tabletop size one with the multicolored fiber optic strands.  It's been sitting on top of one of the front speakers for the tv all this time.


----------



## JulieODC

I missed yesterday - but will be running a local charity race next week for the 2nd year in a row, and will probably do it yearly from now on!

Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!

We decorate in and out, and will get started on Friday. All that work, I like to enjoy it as long as possible!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Day after Thanksgiving. Although we are one of "those" people who don't take our outside lights down - we just don't turn them on the rest of the year lol. But They were such a pain in the butt to put up we only take a string down when they die. Inside it varies. Last year we had just gotten our beagle puppy, Posey, so stuff was put up right before Christmas and taken down right after. We shall see this year as she has reverted back to her "chew everything up stage". She just destroyed my new recovery sandals. So I shall be wearing Crocs sandals this year after the marathon, as I don't want to shell out the money again.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: we decorate inside beginning Nov 1 each year. My husband works in retail and hates Christmas by the second week of November so we decorate early, before the Scrooge takes hold. We do some outside but our HOA does most of the outside. 

On a side note I’ve spent most of my morning looking at local races trying to decide if I want to try my first half at home or with runDisney. Is it wrong that I’m using medals and swag as the deciding factor?


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Like @LSUlakes, I start the day after Thanksgiving. I bring a box of china from Thanksgiving down to the basement and come up with a box of Christmas decorations. I do most of the interior, @MoanasPapa does the lights on the outside of the house. We'll probably wait until next weekend to get the tree. I'll post a pic of the outside whenever @MoanasPapa gets the lights up.

Can I please take a second for a PSA (and I'm sorry to be a downer, but this is important)? PLEASE wear a helmet when you put up your lights. I know it sounds so silly, but my father-in-law fell from the second rung of a ladder (so just a couple of feet off the ground) on to concrete after getting tangled in the lights he was putting up a few years back and ended up hospitalized with a traumatic brain injury that we were not initially sure he would survive. The neurologist who treated him said that he'd see 90% fewer cases this time of year if people would take that one simple step. We were very lucky that FIL pulled through and is mostly OK today (though the fall ended his career as a surgeon), but spare your family the harrowing holiday and wear the helmet.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Capang said:


> On a side note I’ve spent most of my morning looking at local races trying to decide if I want to try my first half at home or with runDisney. Is it wrong that I’m using medals and swag as the deciding factor?



I ended up doing a local as my first. As soon as I finished, my husband told me he wished we had done rD or a bigger city instead. The local had virtually no entertainment (there was a guy playing bagpipes at mile two and some people dressed as pirates blasting AC/DC from their car around mile 9), and very few spectators cheering the finish. His first half was a big-city race, so he got to enjoy the festive race atmosphere, and I think he felt bad that I didn't have that same experience. It seemed kind of anticlimactic after all that training. But it sure was much cheaper. And the medal was neat. So there's that.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: We decorate the first weekend in December, then take everything down on January 1st. I like decorations for a little bit, but I can’t stand the clutter. I do the interior and exterior. My husband helps decorate the tree, but I do everything else by choice. I tend to only decorate our porch area, but I think I am going to branch out and do more so I will ask for his help and input this year. I like very simple lights and decorations; my neighbors have the dancing lights and inflatables covered!


----------



## GollyGadget

We put our lights up whenever we can find the time and there's nice weather. Usually this happens before Thanksgiving but we've only got lights on the garage and back deck so far this year.
We have to travel for both holidays so I try to get them up earlier just so we have a chance to enjoy them. Below is a picture from last year.

I'm hoping to find time in the next week to get our tree and garland up inside as well as finish the outdoors.


Best of luck to all the turkey trotters and other races in the next few days!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For most us of today is likely the last work day of the week. With that in mind, we shall have our fun Friday QOTD on Wednesday! Do you decorate the inside and exterior of your house for Christmas? If so, when do you put everything out? Bonus points for pictures of your exterior set up.



I feel like I am the only person that works on Friday... and this confirms it.  

Christmas is my favorite time of year! The exterior of our house gets white lights and last year we added white snowflake projections. Our current house is a pretty simple ranch, so the snow flakes added a little pizzazz. My hubby and his dad will probably do that this weekend. I did put up my tree last weekend, but haven't finished decorating it or the rest of my house... It needed to fluff and stuff  My tree is all red and silver- I love a fancy tree! I also love traditional, but we probably won't add a second tree until we have kids. 
Other decorations include (but aren't limited to...) my penguin collection. My mom started my sister and me "Christmas Collections" when we were little girls. We each got to pick something to collect (I chose penguins) and she would add 1 piece to our collections each year, so that way when we "grew up" we would have special Christmas decorations. She writes the date on each one and I have everything from snow globes to a penguin martini shaker and ice bucket (that was the year I turned 21  ). It's a fun tradition! And now I seem like the crazy penguin lady...


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Yesterday was technically my last day of work because I am working from home today...and I'll be off for 12 DAYS because we leave Sunday for a cruise! I normally decorate on the day after Thanksgiving, but I started decorating inside on Sunday since I have to pack and everything else. We mainly decorate inside, but put a few decorations outside. We live in the country, so no one really sees decorations outside, but I like to have a few. Once we have kids we will probably do more outside.


----------



## FredtheDuck

For those of you in the market for treadmills: https://www.runnersworld.com/treadmills/black-friday-treadmill-deals


----------



## LSUlakes

Anyone in the group have a AP and would like to answer some questions I have about them? I have a lot of questions and do not really want to clutter this thread with it. If you have one, please PM if you want to hear my ridiculous amount of questions. Thanks!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  We decorate inside quite a bit, and we decorate outside with lights on the house and bushes.  I do the inside as soon as I need some Christmas cheer- this year was my earliest ever- a week and a half ago!  I have no problem with Thanksgiving being a "Christmas holiday."  Unfortunately, my husband isn't the biggest fan of early Christmas decorating so he waits to put up the lights outside until after Thanksgiving.  But he's outvoted between me and the kids for the tree and inside decorations


----------



## apdebord

run.minnie.miles said:


> I feel like I am the only person that works on Friday... and this confirms it.



I have to work Friday too! Luckily from home though   DH has to work Thanksgiving and Friday....but just until noon.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

run.minnie.miles said:


> I feel like I am the only person that works on Friday... and this confirms it.


I am not working Friday, but I had to take PTO to have it off or I would be right there with you! Hope it goes fast for you!!!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For most us of today is likely the last work day of the week. With that in mind, we shall have our fun Friday QOTD on Wednesday! Do you decorate the inside and exterior of your house for Christmas? If so, when do you put everything out? Bonus points for pictures of your exterior set up.


I will use my parents house to answer this as I live there at the moment... The Friday and Saturday after Thanksgiving are the traditional days that our family puts up the inside stuff, outside stuff is hit or miss due to weather or how festive we are feeling. Some years are better than others with the outside decos for sure, although my dad I think is to the point that unless he is allowed to do one of those electronic light show set ups on the house, he just doesn't want to do anything out there. He does pyromusicals for the 4th of July and I think he wants to diversify! hahahaha


----------



## roxymama

Capang said:


> On a side note I’ve spent most of my morning looking at local races trying to decide if I want to try my first half at home or with runDisney. Is it wrong that I’m using medals and swag as the deciding factor?



I did a rundisney as my first half mostly as a way to push myself to actually think about doing a half in the first place.  But it did take some pressure off that I knew I'd stop for some character pics and that it would be a fun atmosphere...so that I wouldn't get hard on myself about having the best finish time.  And now that I've got that under my belt I can focus on trying for better paces locally.  But it also could be good to get one out of the way before disney so that you will be less nervous about the distance and can really enjoy it.  As long as you add the disney race in the equation at some point 



run.minnie.miles said:


> Other decorations include (but aren't limited to...) my penguin collection. My mom started my sister and me "Christmas Collections" when we were little girls. We each got to pick something to collect (I chose penguins) and she would add 1 piece to our collections each year, so that way when we "grew up" we would have special Christmas decorations. She writes the date on each one and I have everything from snow globes to a penguin martini shaker and ice bucket (that was the year I turned 21  ). It's a fun tradition! And now I seem like the crazy penguin lady...



You're comments about your penguins reminded me of this SNL skit





ATTQOTD: We decorate indoors in stages.  Tree usually goes up first because I'm impatient and love Christmas.  We used to have only red generic target ornaments when we first got married but have since replaced them all with ornaments from all our travels which is really awesome.  I'd say 80% of our ornaments have a year and destination on them or at least a very specific story of how we got it.  And we've added kid-made school ornaments too which I love.  We host a friends xmas party yearly so we go over the top (think things hanging from the ceiling even.)  And we do lights and fancy reindeer and sleighs outside.  I like being "extra" during the holidays.  
I do enjoy using the term "the lights are up, but not on" to describe my mental state this time of year.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I'm working Friday, but it's almost like a free vacation day since the other 200,000 employees all have it off.

We don't decorate outside. You can't see our house from the road, and even if you could, it's a dead end road with only about 6 cars a day.

We put up a tree and that's about it. We get a 5 or 6 footer and usually only put lights on it.

TMI: We have a hook in a ceiling joist where the tree goes. I get a piece of wire, loop it around the top of the tree, then pull it tight through the hook. Presto! 1. Our tree is automatically straight. 2. You can spin it to find the best side. 3. It's cat proof. Once we get the best side, we tighten the stand to hold it in place. It turns a Christmas Vacation Clark Griswold task into a 5 minute no-fail piece of cake.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Hey @LSUlakes can you please add a goal time to my 10K for whatever @Keels would like to be paced to? Thanks, and Happy Thanksgiving!



Podium finish, obviously.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone in the group have a AP and would like to answer some questions I have about them? I have a lot of questions and do not really want to clutter this thread with it. If you have one, please PM if you want to hear my ridiculous amount of questions. Thanks!



PM'd you!


----------



## Miranda

I'm not working on Friday, although I don't normally work anyway, but this year I've got an agility trial with my pupper.   We are skipping Saturday and just doing Friday and Sunday, so it will be a pretty packed weekend.  Turkey trotting and then hosting/cooking dinner tomorrow with the inlaws and their new dog, agility trial on Friday, regular run group on Saturday (and then hopefully some relaxing on Saturday afternoon!), and then agility trial on Sunday.  

Keep your fingers crossed for us on Sunday... it's our last run that we need for our Level 1 title and we've been having a hard time getting this one particular run!   In the venue that we compete, you need to get qualifying runs in 6 different games plus what is called "standard" (the thing that they usually show on tv in the televised competitions).  For Level 1 we just need 1 qualifying run in each of the 6 games plus 2 in standard for a total of 8 (as you go up levels you need more... Level 2 is 2 in each game plus 4 in standard for a total of 16, etc).  We have tried and failed at 4 different trials to get this one game that I thought would be super easy but is apparently our nemesis!  We just started competing in August and have moved up to Level 2 in all the other games except this one that we've been stuck at... we don't get our official Level 1 title until it's done!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For most us of today is likely the last work day of the week. With that in mind, we shall have our fun Friday QOTD on Wednesday! Do you decorate the inside and exterior of your house for Christmas? If so, when do you put everything out? Bonus points for pictures of your exterior set up.


ATTQOTD: Both! Inside was done last week: I like it to be done before Thanksgiving, so I just do it when the first good opportunity opens up. That would be July if I had my way, but the rest of the household opposes that idea.  Outside is usually Thanksgiving weekend - I'm in a condo so I don't have a lot to work with: lights around the stairs' handrail, wreath on the door, funny little snowman I found on clearance by the front door (I enjoy the irony of a snowman in FL lol!) I bought one of those projection thingies this year, but I'm not at all sure it'll work - we'll see!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: We usually do outside and inside, but this year we are living with my in laws. I also usually wait until the weekend of Thanksgiving, but we actually put our tree up on Tuesday. It's beautiful. If I could keep it up all year I would. We actually did a Christmas in July beer share this year and I put the tree up for it! Haha. 



Dis5150 said:


> Although we are one of "those" people who don't take our outside lights down - we just don't turn them on the rest of the year lol.


We just moved out of an HOA that was very strict on when holiday decorations could be up and it always bugged me. Lights on a house don't have to be "Holiday specific" to me. They are just pretty. If I left mine up I would turn them on all the time. 



KSellers88 said:


> and I'll be off for 12 DAYS because we leave Sunday for a cruise!


I just started following you on Instagram and saw your post about leaving for your cruise soon. Soooo jealous!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For most us of today is likely the last work day of the week. With that in mind, we shall have our fun Friday QOTD on Wednesday! Do you decorate the inside and exterior of your house for Christmas? If so, when do you put everything out? Bonus points for pictures of your exterior set up.



I don't get to decorate for Christmas because my husband is a holiday-hating communist. 

_(Well, that and I'm also not even going to be at my house after Dec. 14 this year, so ...)_


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> I just started following you on Instagram and saw your post about leaving for your cruise soon. Soooo jealous!



LOL! Found you and followed you too!


----------



## michigandergirl

Capang said:


> Is it wrong that I’m using medals and swag as the deciding factor?



If that's wrong then I don't want to be right! 



FredtheDuck said:


> Can I please take a second for a PSA (and I'm sorry to be a downer, but this is important)? PLEASE wear a helmet when you put up your lights. I know it sounds so silly, but my father-in-law fell from the second rung of a ladder (so just a couple of feet off the ground) on to concrete after getting tangled in the lights he was putting up a few years back and ended up hospitalized with a traumatic brain injury that we were not initially sure he would survive. The neurologist who treated him said that he'd see 90% fewer cases this time of year if people would take that one simple step. We were very lucky that FIL pulled through and is mostly OK today (though the fall ended his career as a surgeon), but spare your family the harrowing holiday and wear the helmet.



That's awful! Glad to hear he's okay.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: We always decorate for Christmas the Friday or Saturday after Thanksgiving. I'm in charge of the inside and DH does the outside. But come Dec 26th, all the indoor decor comes down, tree and all! I am just so over it by then!


----------



## KSellers88

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: We always decorate for Christmas the Friday or Saturday after Thanksgiving. I'm in charge of the inside and DH does the outside. But come Dec 26th, all the indoor decor comes down, tree and all! I am just so over it by then!



Agreed! We host Christmas Day dinner, and as soon as everyone is gone I start packing it all away!


----------



## tigger536

ATTQOTD:  Jeff Galloway half.  It was my first half (and actually first road race - before that I had done some shorter trail ones) back in 2015, and I plan to run it every year I can. This year it will mark my 31st half.


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For most us of today is likely the last work day of the week. With that in mind, we shall have our fun Friday QOTD on Wednesday! Do you decorate the inside and exterior of your house for Christmas? If so, when do you put everything out? Bonus points for pictures of your exterior set up.



Nope, never decorate for Christmas.  Probably because I'm Jewish.  But I do have a Winnie the Pooh menorah that sits out all year because I'm too lazy to store it away.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For most us of today is likely the last work day of the week. With that in mind, we shall have our fun Friday QOTD on Wednesday! Do you decorate the inside and exterior of your house for Christmas? If so, when do you put everything out? Bonus points for pictures of your exterior set up.


Inside outside and everything in between! I start November 1st on the outside because I put up at least 25,000 lights. No video of this year's display yet but here is last years...


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Inside outside and everything in between! I start November 1st on the outside because I put up at least 25,000 lights. No video of this year's display yet but here is last years...



Thats legit! You sir may win the best set up of the running thread!


----------



## kski907

rteetz said:


> I put up at least 25,000 lights



Impressive!!  Truly Griswold worthy.  Curious how long does it take to set up?


----------



## rteetz

kski907 said:


> Impressive!!  Truly Griswold worthy.  Curious how long does it take to set up?


I finished yesterday. So roughly three weeks.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Thats legit! You sir may win the best set up of the running thread!


I will be sure to post a new video when I have it. This year's display is better than ever.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Impressive! You win!


----------



## Jules76126

I love this question. I am obsessed with Christmas. I literally wait all year long for this time of year. I started collecting Christmas tree ornaments when i was three years old and bought one from every place i travel to. I also have a ton of Disney ones as well as wedding ones. I have so many i can fill two trees. We currently live in an apartment so only have room for One but my husband said i can have two as soon as we buy a house. The tree always goes up the Friday after thanksgiving and i  has to be a real tree from a tree farm (told you I’m obsessed). We tie the tree to the wall as it’s heavy once decorated and we have cats. I have been buying other decorations over the years and putting them away for the future house. I also have a dinner set for 12 of Lenox holiday China. Everything stays up till New Years. I also always making Christmas cookies for family events, usually 10 different kinds. I work for a university and always have at least a week off for Christmas so i have time to do that kind of stuff


Last year Christmas was a little toned down as we got married right after in December 30. We had a Christmas themed wedding as well with the tables named after the 12 days of Christmas and gingerbread men as favors. We got married at Mill Falls on Lake winnipesaukee and it was beautiful. Want to spend Christmas there one year. Some pictures below.


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> Inside outside and everything in between! I start November 1st on the outside because I put up at least 25,000 lights. No video of this year's display yet but here is last years...



This is awesome! I will probably come back and watch this video a dozen times before Christmas! But I have to ask: Do your neighbors love you or hate you, lol?


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> This is awesome! I will probably come back and watch this video a dozen times before Christmas! But I have to ask: Do your neighbors love you or hate you, lol?


My neighbors don't complain really. The music is done via a radio station so noise isn't an issue.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I love Christmas!  I tend to go overboard.  I try to watch as many Hallmark Channel Christmas movies as possible.  They tend to remain on my DVR until March. November 1 I tune into any and all Christmas music chsnnels as I can; I run to my Xmas music playlists...  But, my wife has a few limits.  So, tree goes up weekend before Thanksgiving (that was a compromise), outside decorations can go up the Friday or Saturday of Thanksgiving Weekend and then the rest of our indoor decorations go up the next week.  Everything has to come down on New Years this year because we leave on the 2nd for WDW!  Otherwise I would try to stretch it as long as I can!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Major props @rteetz!

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My wife has already started decorating the inside of our home. We have 40-50 large storage bins full of Christmas decorations for the inside of our home and it takes about a month to set everything up. We also do 3 full sized Christmas trees and a couple of smaller trees (only 2 of the trees are live - the others are artificial). 

I will put up the exterior lights and decorations on Friday. That varies from year to year, but it works out (weather and schedule) best on that date this year. 

I have no idea how many lights I put on our house. Maybe 50,000? It is a ton of work, but I love it, and so do our neighbors. We switched to LED lights a few years ago. It was expensive to make the switch, but it will pay for itself over time in energy consumption and it is more environmentally conscious.


----------



## Nole95

I’m in charge of the outside of my house, and I do a lot.  Started setting things up last Friday, and the whole thing is lit up at 6pm tomorrow night.

It takes a few hours work a day over 4-5 days to get it all up.  There are inflatables, lots of lights, homemade arches over the driveway, mini arches, star showers and whatever else I can put together.

I pretty much have the best setup in the neighborhood.  The kids all love it, and I like doing it.  

I’ll try to remember to take a picture and post tomorrow night.


----------



## evre13

I live in 480 square feet about 1000 miles from the rest of my family (darn job!), so I don’t do a ton of personal decorating. I have a gold tinsel tree and a fir candle, and that’s really it. However, my family goes pretty over the top with trees and wreaths and garland, so I’ll enjoy that. 

Side note — do i stil need to go run in Mississippi on Saturday?


----------



## FFigawi

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## roxymama

Happy Black Friday to everyone!  I've only snagged one InB tech, a pair of Nike warm tights, and a Nike tech shirt from sales.  Since I did that from my couch, I guess I need to run today since I won't get any miles in at the mall.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@rteez that is impressivley nuts!!

I LOVE Christmas, my husband frowns on any decorating prior to Dec 1st-but the tree will be going up on that date!!


----------



## Nole95

Race report from yesterday.

Wife and I ran the Tryptophan Half Marathon.  It's a local race run on the same Greenway that we do pretty much all our training runs on.  Combination of concrete and boardwalks, ernd except for a couple very minor hills, a flat course.

Weather yesterday was perfect with a temperature of 43 at the start.

With being right in the middle of Dopey training, I had tagged this race as the one I wanted to try and get a PR in.  The last time I hit a half marathon PR was during Goofy 2015.

My goal was to run every mile under a 10 minute pace, and I accomplished that.  Final stats were a 9:40 pace for a chip finish time of 2:06:53.  That beat my previous PR by 4:30.  My wife also beat here previous PR by about 3 minutes.  An overall successful day for the two of us.

Next up is the Dopey Challenge in 6 short weeks.


----------



## Disney at Heart

@LSUlakes Atlanta Thanksgiving Day Half-Marathon and "Triple Peach" completed. Time: 2:19:22.
Good race; temp in the low 40's, but was able to sit in the car to stay warm until start time and then running temp was pleasant; Thanksgiving lunch at Cracker Barrel, so I didn't have to cook. Traffic into Atlanta on Wednesday and getting out of the "Turner Field" parking lot after the race was a little frustrating, but all in all a great weekend.


----------



## SarahDisney

*Race Recap: Prospect Park Track Club Turkey Trot 5-Miler
*
This is the third year in a row that I've done this race, and the second year that my sister has done it as well. Last year we both kinda did our own thing, but last year we also saw each other every day, but now that she lives far away, I was considering maybe running with her, but I really wasn't sure what I wanted to do. I actually made the decision pretty much at the start line - I decided to run/walk the first mile with her, then do my regular run/walk intervals for miles 2-4, then run the last mile. Mostly the plan worked out for me ... except I started to get a small cramp towards the end of mile 4, and instead of dealing with it then, I let it become a big cramp and had to take a walk break pretty close to the finish. But whatever.
*Official Time: 57:18*
That's less than 2 minutes slower than last year, and my mile 1 alone was at least 2-3 minutes slower than last year. Basically, this was a PR performance without the PR - had I not run with my sister for the first mile, this would have been a PR by far. (I definitely made the right decision running with my sister, though ... that first mile was my favorite of the race)

Thoughts:
- In previous years, I've loved this race. It's nothing special, but I still kinda loved it. This year ... not so much. I don't know if it's because of life stress or because I ran the best (non-Disney) race ever less than 2 weeks ago, but I just couldn't get into this race. Not sure I'll be back for it next year.
- The hat and the medal didn't match. The past 2 years they have. That kinda bothered me. I prefer consistency in my race swag.
- In the post-race area, there's a line for hot cocoa, bagels, and apples (no bananas). All we wanted was apples, and we still had to wait in the long line (well, most of it). The line was more for the hot cocoa, which takes a while to pour ... so it really didn't seem cool that we had to wait in the same line for bagels and apples. I wish they had separated the lines - it would probably have gone faster).

I understand why this race sells out every year. It's a good race. I just didn't love it this year ... which makes me a little sad. Oh well.


----------



## TheHamm

@TheHamm - Turkey Trot 5k (33:00 / 37:45)

The time was not at all what I wanted or expected, and while surprised I am not at all sad about it- it was a fun race! A third of the race was my normal non-park route so while no one else seemed to know there was a long gradual hill coming, I sure did! I was distracted by Fox being all set up for college football and construction crews who were working thanksgiving morning, firing off their pneumatic tools as they watched us run by. I was worried the week before that I did not have the right clothes and that turned out to be true, so I need to figure out some sort of appropriate jacket if I am going to go out again before May. The costumes were fun, but in normal parent fashion, I was most taken with my own kids. In a manner I cannot explain, we turned on the tv one morning to braid the kids hair (any suggestion for another method to get a 4yo yo sit still is welcome) and apparently YouTube had been chrome casting all night based on whatever I had been watching the night before and it was a clip of the DL Tink race, and I now have an obsessed kid. She has asked about running in her Tink wings for weeks. In my poor judgment when asked for the 100th time when she could go to the Tink race I told her it was canceled until they finish fixing the roads (we well know endless road construction), and she has told at least 10 people she is going to race Tink as soon as the construction is finished. So, I thought if we let her do the kids race in wings before the 5k it would satisfy her. Nope. The turkeys, pilgrims, elves, and my favorite, a family of pie slices fashioned from balloons, were no match for a video of fairies running past a castle. A third of the way in the kids were dragging so we cut the course and only went 0.7km, not the full 1km. There were snack packs of ritz bits and mini chips ahoy for a the kids at the end and my husband took them to Starbucks while I (mostly) ran. Now I’m hearing from one kid that I need to figure out when she can run Tink, and from the other that she would run again for snacks. I too will run for snacks! Overall a fun race with gradual hills (~60 ft elevation change in a block enough to notice not to hurt) and enough space to spread out. I would do it again next year as soon as I find something between hooded sweatshirt and fleece lined jacket.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

About to head out for a 10-12 mile run before I settle in for some great college football action. I hope that everyone had an awesome Thanksgiving.

*Roll Tide!!!*


----------



## baxter24

Charlotte Southpark turkey trot 8k recap:

This is the first time I have run this race and the second time I have done a turkey trot on Thanksgiving Day. The original plan was to run the race with my sister in law and possibly my husband. Well my sister in law is 13 weeks pregnant and not feeling so good so she’s had to back out and after a discussion with my husband, we decided it was best that’s he stay at my sister in laws house with the kids instead of leaving them with family. 

The race had an 8k, 5k, 1 mile fun run, and a 26.2 yard trot for the tiny ones. It was a little over a half hour drive from my SIL’s house and I had to get there earlier because of packet pickup. Plus I wasn’t super familiar with the area. I was able to find a great spot right near the finish line and hung out in the car for awhile before heading to the start line which was on the other side of the mall. It was a nice race. It was chilly waiting around for the start but it felt nice once the race got started. The course felt crowded for the first mile and again at the last mile. The race went through a couple of very nice residential areas and there were a lot of homeowners sitting out in law chairs cheering everyone on. My one big complaint from the race was the water stop locations. There was one right at the two mile mark but it was way too crowded and I just figured I would get water at the next one. There was a second water stop at 2.5 miles which I thought was odd to have two so close together but later realized the 5k route merged with the 8k at that point. They had a full table with a ton of bottled water at the 4 mile mark and it wasn’t completely empty which was a bummer because that is when I was wanting a sip of water. Ended up crossing the finish line at 45:32 and 4.93 miles. Miles 2-4 was basically an uphill climb but not steep so I was pleased with my overall pace Garmin said it was my fastest 5k time so that’s not pretty cool! Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!


----------



## michigandergirl

We made a last minute decision to run the East Grand Rapids Gobble Wobble on Thanksgiving morning. That’s me in pink with my two sons on either side of me, along with my cousin and aunt.

I’m super proud of my sons for completing the 4.3 mile loop. They were a little nervous it was more than a 5K. Their goal was to beat me, and they did, but only because I stayed behind and ran slow with my aunt who’s coming back from a knee injury. I didn’t tell the boys I could have beat them, just let them believe they smoked their mom.


----------



## JulieODC

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!

I made a game-time decision to do a local 5k turkey trot on Thanksgiving - the Franklin Turkey Trot. It was a lot of fun - and a good crowd of almost 1,000 runners.

Course was good - all through some neighborhoods. The worst part was that the finish line was at the top of a rather large hill! 

I’d do this race again - I liked getting out for a run on actual Thanksgiving!

Not a PR, but I was happy with my time of 29:51!


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone in the group have a AP and would like to answer some questions I have about them? I have a lot of questions and do not really want to clutter this thread with it. If you have one, please PM if you want to hear my ridiculous amount of questions. Thanks!


If you still have questions about AP, feel free to ask me.  This is the 2nd time I have had AP.  I just got back from my 4th trip and my 5th trip is planned for the end of January.  After reading that, you can judge if it is a cost savings--clearly not when you keep planning trips!


----------



## Wendy98

Just got back from 5 nights in WDW and love reading the race reports.  We came home on Thanksgiving and I missed the local annual Thanksgiving Day 10k race (not that I am in any condition to race).  We stayed at Boardwalk Villas and I love to run in that area.  Did I run on vacation?  No.  I intended to and of course pack my clothes, but in the end, it didn't happen.  I was exhausted and my feet were killing me every day (crappy tendons still acting up in both feet).  We did some cool and different things since I knew the parks would be crazy.  We got a free, advanced screening of Coco--loved it!  We also did the Wild Africa Trek at Animal Kingdom.  It is a 3 hour private tour and behind the scenes look at Kilimanjaro Safaris and that area.  This was pricey for my family of 5, but the most awesome thing we have ever done at Disney.  It included a small lunch on the savanna.  I cannot say enough about how incredible this was.  On another afternoon, we toured the monorail resorts and looked at the Christmas decorations.  We also ate at 2 different character meals--I thought my kids were too old, but they all loved them (Bon Voyage breakfast and Tusker House breakfast/lunch).  

After eating so much, exercising so little, and celebrating Thanksgiving yesterday, I felt like Jabba the Hutt.  I went for an easy 12 mile run this morning.  The pace was slow (8:17 avg), but it felt so hard.  The fracture in my back feels like it is healed, but so many other things hurt, mainly my glutes.  The first 1-2 miles, my knee bothered me--I have never had anything wrong with my knees.  It is the knee on the "bad" side where the fracture was and I worry my hips, pelvis, everything is so jacked up from that back injury.  It felt glorious to be running outside though--up until now I have only ran on the treadmill and track to keep the elevation flat.  I was going to go to the gym this morning but the weather was too nice to be indoors.









Kids and hubby have wanted a kitchen sink for years.  I finally agreed.  We got the Chocolate Lovers Kitchen Sink, because, you know, when you are on a bender, might as well make it a big one.



My family loves to see how crazy we can be in ride photos.


----------



## Keels

How my Thanksgiving run medal compares to this year’s Dopey medal


----------



## McNs

@Wendy98 - SNAP!


----------



## sky13

A few months back when I was more fit, I signed up for a half marathon next weekend... The last time I did that distance was in September! Since then work has gotten a bit busy and I haven't run much (ran the occasional 5k but nothing further). Went out for a 10k today which was just about doable, although it was at a very nice slow easy pace. 

I figure I'll just turn up next weekend and see how things go - the worst case scenario is I jog 10k then walk the rest - I guess a finish > DNF > DNS so I'll try for a finish at least!


----------



## apdebord

Thinking about doing a long weekend getaway in January. Has anyone done the Charleston Marathon/Half in SC? Thoughts?


----------



## LSUlakes

BuckeyeBama said:


> Roll Tide!!!



I rarely watch a game entirely that LSU is not playing, but I did watch the Iron Bowl and it was a good one to watch WDE!!!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> I rarely watch a game entirely that LSU is not playing, but I did watch the Iron Bowl and it was a good one to watch WDE!!!


I haven't rubbed your nose in any of our wins over LSU, but I can start if you like.


----------



## The Expert

sky13 said:


> A few months back when I was more fit, I signed up for a half marathon next weekend... The last time I did that distance was in September! Since then work has gotten a bit busy and I haven't run much (ran the occasional 5k but nothing further). Went out for a 10k today which was just about doable, although it was at a very nice slow easy pace.
> 
> I figure I'll just turn up next weekend and see how things go - the worst case scenario is I jog 10k then walk the rest - I guess a finish > DNF > DNS so I'll try for a finish at least!



You can do it! I did the RnR Vegas Half a few weeks ago and hadn't run even a step since the Disneyland Paris Half in September. I'm not gonna lie -- it was brutal and I walked a lot -- but I started AND finished AND wasn't last!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> I rarely watch a game entirely that LSU is not playing, but I did watch the Iron Bowl and it was a good one to watch WDE!!!





BuckeyeBama said:


> I haven't rubbed your nose in any of our wins over LSU, but I can start if you like.



Boys ... don't make me come back there! I'll turn this car around!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Boys ... don't make me come back there! I'll turn this car around!



But Moommmm, he started it


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

Finally caught up on the thread after a busy summer... and Fall. Between buying a house (and all that entails), renovating the house, and getting sick enough to be stuck on the couch for a week, running hasn't been an option. But, I have 2 races to add because if you can't run you register for races right?

December
23 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Run Run Santa Viera 1 mile (NG / N/A)
24 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Run Run Santa Vero 1 mile (NG / N/A)

@LSUlakes


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Thankful 13 race report:
Race started at 8:00 am which is much later than any other Utah race I've done. It was heavenly to not wake up at 4:00 am! The plan was to run 5 miles before the race and then finish the whole 18 miles with everyone else at the half but I forgot to factor in how dark it was at 7:00 am, so I ran a little less than a mile warmup before the race.  The course was challenging with an overall elevation gain of around 420 ft.  We mostly ran along the Jordan River, and while I can't say it was beautiful (this isn't my favorite time of year in terms of beauty here.  I like it when things are green and blooming or when it's white with snow, not this in between stuff), there were plenty of things to look at to keep my mind occupied.  And I loved all of the wildlife we saw!  There were a few runners with Thanksgiving-themed costumes which was fun to see (a group of 4 women with beautiful multi-colored tutus were my favorite!) When we registered for the race, we had to type something we were thankful for, and the race organizers had printed those thoughts onto signs along the course.  I loved reading the touching and the funny things that people are grateful for.  There were water/aid stations every 2.5 miles or so.  One stop had sliced oranges and I really enjoyed those!!  I'm now making a mental list of the things I want DH to have on hand for me during the marathon  Because this was a training run, and my longest training run ever, I took it nice and easy.  For my runs over 15 miles, I've been going with a 4:1 run/walk interval, and it's worked out really well.  Also, I've added in some calf sleeves to help with shin pain, and now I'm never going to back to naked calves for my long runs    It was a little hard mentally to cross the finish line, receive my medal, and know I needed to finish about 4 1/2  more miles. I quickly dropped my medal off in my car, and then headed back onto the race course for an out and back.  Finally when I turned around with 2.3 miles to go, I felt happy.  It honestly took me that long to feel confident that I was going to finish strong with those 18 miles haha!  Crossing the finish line a second time was a lot more fun. I grabbed the medal from my car to take some pictures and I ate a little bit of the provided pumpkin pie- yum!   Not sure if I'll be training for a marathon next Thanksgiving, but this is definitely a race I would do again.  Bonus that while I ran all morning, my husband cleaned the house for all the company we would be having that day.  That alone made running a long run on Thanksgiving worth it!


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats to all the racers!!  We did our local Turkey Trot 5K with our kids and had our dogs along this year.





QOTD:  We decorate both inside and out for Christmas.  We put up 3 trees.  Yeah, 3 inside and then not quite as much stuff outside.  We normally do it on Friday after Thanksgiving, but we were having a bunch of family over on Saturday, so decided to do it the weekend before Thanksgiving instead.  Here's the outside.  It's hard to see in the picture, but we got those projection snowflakes on the turret this year.


----------



## LSUlakes

The exterior is done! Elsa to the left does not look great in photos for some reason. Also had a Olaf, but he isn’t fully operational for now.


----------



## rteetz

Here is this year's intro!






Let It Go






Hallelujah






Hot Chocolate






Wizards in Winter


----------



## Baloo in MI

Not sure I did this right, but here is a picture of our finished house, at least the front.  I bow to you @rteetz!


----------



## Sanchez

apdebord said:


> Thinking about doing a long weekend getaway in January. Has anyone done the Charleston Marathon/Half in SC? Thoughts?



I have never entered this race due to the course. Perhaps because I live here I expect something better. By all accounts it is a well run race and I can understand how it could be appreciated by a visitor.

The problem, as I see it, is that with all of the iconic views Charleston has to offer the majority of the full and half courses are run though the ugliest parts of the peninsula. Only the first five miles are run through historic Charleston and then the course moves up the peninsula through the industrial neck area into North Charleston. For whatever reason the City of Charleston wants everyone out by 10 a.m. and thus the reason why only a few miles are run in the city.

The race web site has a virtual course so you might want to take a look. Otherwise, Charleston is a great place to visit and you should have cool weather in January.

I will be running the Save the Light Half on Folly Beach in early February. Certainly not as popular but I like the course. 

Finally, this is my first appearance on this thread but I have been reading with interest for quite some time. Thanks.


----------



## LSUlakes

BuckeyeBama said:


> I haven't rubbed your nose in any of our wins over LSU, but I can start if you like.



We have coach O, I no longer have high expectations for the team. I’ll play nice, but you can remind me next season, when y’all beat us again, at home, for many years in a row. 
BTW, I wouldn’t say playoff hope is completely gone for y’all.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> BTW, I wouldn’t say playoff hope is completely gone for y’all.


I sure hope it is


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> I sure hope it is


Even if Wisconsin wins, we can still get in with a TCU win. So Alabama still has hope on 2 fronts.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> We have coach O, I no longer have high expectations for the team. I’ll play nice, but you can remind me next season, when y’all beat us again, at home, for many years in a row.
> BTW, I wouldn’t say playoff hope is completely gone for y’all.


I don't remind you - My Roll Tide posts here are the same as my Roll Tide posts everywhere on the web. I am an Alabama alumnus - it's what we do.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *For most us of today is likely the last work day of the week. With that in mind, we shall have our fun Friday QOTD on Wednesday! Do you decorate the inside and exterior of your house for Christmas? If so, when do you put everything out? Bonus points for pictures of your exterior set up.


Exterior first. It can be put out the Sunday after Thanksgiving or whenever I find a warm day.
Interior second. It is put up following the exterior.


----------



## JClimacus

@Wendy98 Don't injuries suck? My left knee started to bother me at the end of October. Not bad, but enough that I knew something wasn't right. I've had two meniscus surgeries on that knee (the last 2 years ago), but this didn't feel like that. It would get sore on the medial side after about 4 miles of running. I've been managing it with stretching and quad strengthening exercises, as well as a knee brace and some inserts. It all seems to help but it's still not right yet. I ran 12 yesterday and it bothered me the last 6 miles. The strange thing is there is no swelling, and after some ice and rest post-run the knee feels perfectly fine. I'm desperately hoping to get at least an 18 miler in before Goofy. Hope you continue to improve...


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *When training for your main goal race of the year, how do you know if you are on track to meet the goal for that race? Do you judge it by pace during your training runs, miles being logged, a test race of a shorter / similar distance, or something else?

ATTQOTD: I normally have a test race to see where my current fitness is compared to my goals. Depending on how that goes, I will make adjustments to my goal and training to get me to where I would like to be.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When training for your main goal race of the year, how do you know if you are on track to meet the goal for that race? Do you judge it by pace during your training runs, miles being logged, a test race of a shorter / similar distance, or something else?


A mix of things I guess. I will judge it by miles and pace. However its harder for me since my main races are Disney I don't exactly run for time there. I run to finish and have fun. Now my first real goal race I had the Milwaukee 10K earlier this year and I judged that by running that distance at a pace I could PR. I feel its a bit easier to practice/train for a 10K than a half or full though too.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When training for your main goal race of the year, how do you know if you are on track to meet the goal for that race? Do you judge it by pace during your training runs, miles being logged, a test race of a shorter / similar distance, or something else?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I normally have a test race to see where my current fitness is compared to my goals. Depending on how that goes, I will make adjustments to my goal and training to get me to where I would like to be.



I judge my fitness capacity using test runs.  Those are either a test run at pace or a test race at pace.   Most of the training plans I've been using have a weekly tempo run.   These runs are usually 10-15 seconds below goal race pace but for a shorter distance.   This test run essentially is a longer tempo run.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: A combination: weekly mileage, pace, and effort for that pace. It's not just 'did I maintain pace?', but 'what did that pace feel like?' Was it easy or a stretch?


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When training for your main goal race of the year, how do you know if you are on track to meet the goal for that race? Do you judge it by pace during your training runs, miles being logged, a test race of a shorter / similar distance, or something else?



None of the above. I generally have no idea if I'm on track until mid-race.
I'm basically a giant mess.


----------



## GollyGadget

SarahDisney said:


> None of the above. I generally have no idea if I'm on track until mid-race.
> I'm basically a giant mess.


Similar. This is the first year I've ran races with a pace plan but it's still a "we'll see how this goes" more than anything


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I go by the pace I achieve on the pace runs. I don't look at my watch but run by level of effort. Then I check what my mile paces were at the end. Usually I adjust my goals to what the pace runs indicate I can do. At my last marathon I was running 8:15-8:20 for the pace runs so I set a 3:40 goal.

For runs shorter than a marathon, I just run the race at the pace I think I can sustain on that day by feel. Sometimes it's fast, sometimes not. Sometimes I speed up in the middle of a race because I feel stronger as the race goes on. What I don't do is start at an uncomfortably fast pace based on pre-race goals. That's never worked out well for me.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I have definitely not perfected this... I usually look back on my training and compare it to where I was at a similar time in a previous training plan. But this failed me (in the best way possible) for my last half- I actually finished about 7 min faster than I thought possible. 

I am loving all of the pictures of Chirstmas lights! Also, congrats to everyone that raced over the weekend! And @disneydaydreamer33 ... that medal is huge! Love it!


----------



## Nole95

Last week, I ran a half marathon on the same course I do all my training runs on.  A couple weeks before the race, I did a tempo run at a good pace to see what I could do.  After that, I pretty much knew I could make the goal I set.

I usually start to get a feel for whether I will meet my goals about 75% through a training cycle.  For Dopey, I'm getting to that point right now.  I'm feeling pretty good about  the paces I think I want to run in each of the races.  With five more weeks of good training, I know I will mentally be there.  The only thing I will not be able to control at Dopey is the weather.  If it's unseasonably warm, then that will pretty much cause me to make some immediate adjustments.  That's just not something I'll worry about until at least a week out.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I don't... I find out at the finish line.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

rteetz said:


> Here is this year's intro!


that is so amazing Ryan!!  Great job!! 



run.minnie.miles said:


> And @disneydaydreamer33 ... that medal is huge! Love it!


Thanks!  It's fighting with my Princess Half medal for new favorite.  




SarahDisney said:


> None of the above. I generally have no idea if I'm on track until mid-race.
> I'm basically a giant mess.


Yeah I relate to this. I usually concentrate on my training more than the race time to be honest.  The race is the icing on the cake of putting in the miles.  I really don't run for time at all anymore, so it's all about staying active.  The race is my motivation to keep running because I want to be able to enjoy the race and not struggle through it if I can help it.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> View attachment 285291
> The exterior is done! Elsa to the left does not look great in photos for some reason. Also had a Olaf, but he isn’t fully operational for now.


I am jealous you have that mickey projector.  Now I want one (I remember them being wiped out off the shelves last year.)

ATTQOTD: My biggest way I mentally know I'm heading down the right path is when workouts that on paper look super intimidating are feeling not as hard as I thought they would in reality.  Like if I'm hitting my paces consistently without putting more effort into them than I am supposed to.  Or if I go on a really long run and my body doesn't protest and I get through it feeling like I could have ran it harder if I was supposed to.  And since I'm always on a DB plan and he puts "blind runs" into the training cycle; there's plenty of opportunities to cover my watch and just see how a training run goes.  It's a really good way to see where I'm at and when they do go well it can be a confidence boost.  When they don't go perfectly it's just a learning moment. 
And I don't always have races built in on the way to my A goal, but when I do it gives me a little bit of a mental edge (confirm I'm capable of crushing it OR light a huge fire under me if I miss a goal.)


----------



## LSUlakes

roxymama said:


> I am jealous you have that mickey projector. Now I want one (I remember them being wiped out off the shelves last year.)



I went to the store because half of my net lights for the bushes did not work and I got tired of trying to solve the problem with them. I fixed like 3 of them and just gave up. Then I saw all the Disney stuff and made a impulse buy! There were so many other things I wanted to buy, but spending that much $$$ on that stuff would not go over well. Maybe post Christmas they will have some for sale on the cheap!


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: i gauge by my effort on tempo training runs.


----------



## roxymama

@LSUlakes Please add a Jan race.

Jan 13 - @roxymama - The Frosty 5k (NA/NA)
Was originally going to put a goal, but instead just going to race it and see what happens.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Well in the past I went by if I had reached that distance in training. This is my first time using a @DopeyBadger training plan so I am going by running every run on my  plan at (or very near) the pace dictated by the plan and putting my trust in Billy that the plan will carry me thru Dopey!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When training for your main goal race of the year, how do you know if you are on track to meet the goal for that race? Do you judge it by pace during your training runs, miles being logged, a test race of a shorter / similar distance, or something else?



Test runs during training usually tell me how I'm doing towards my goal fitness. My coach schedules a few them to see if I can hit my target pace for extended periods of time.


----------



## kywyldcat03

@LSUlakes 
Here is an update on my race from this past weekend:
November
25 - kywyldcat03 - Turkey Burn Half Marathon (1:59:59 / 2:00:10)

Was hoping to break 2 hours but missed it by 10 seconds!  Oh well, at least I know I can do it now. Just need to find another race to prove it.  

Also, @LSUlakes, could you please add me to the Dopey Challenge in January 2018?
January 2018
04 - kywyldcat03 - WDW 5K (NG / N/A) Dopey
05 - kywyldcat03 - WDW 10K (NG / N/A) Dopey
06 - kywyldcat03 - WDW Half Marathon (NG / N/A) Dopey
07 - kywyldcat03 - WDW Marathon (5:00:00 / N/A) Dopey

Thank you!


----------



## jennamfeo

evre13 said:


> Side note — do i stil need to go run in Mississippi on Saturday?


Did you do it??



Nole95 said:


> My goal was to run every mile under a 10 minute pace, and I accomplished that. Final stats were a 9:40 pace for a chip finish time of 2:06:53. That beat my previous PR by 4:30. My wife also beat here previous PR by about 3 minutes. An overall successful day for the two of us.


Great job both of you!!!



michigandergirl said:


> I didn’t tell the boys I could have beat them, just let them believe they smoked their mom.


Hahahaha. This is so great. My 5 year old likes to say that she is a faster runner than me and I always shut her down. You know, in hopes that it makes her want to be faster than me one day. 



Wendy98 said:


> I went for an easy 12 mile run this morning. The pace was slow (8:17 avg)


One day I hope to be able to say any of this. I don't do long runs. The thought of anything longer than a 10k for training actually terrifies me. And your slow pace is so fast to me. This is what I love about Running. I love comparing where people are and what they consider easy or slow. It's nothing but motivation to me.  

ATTQOTD: Basically this:


SarahDisney said:


> None of the above. I generally have no idea if I'm on track until mid-race.
> I'm basically a giant mess.


What's funny is that I was actually thinking about asking a similar question to this today, but more like do you still "train" when you aren't "training" for a race? I know I have some running goals in mind, but I don't have them specifically locked down to a race in 2018. So right now I feel lost, like I am just running to run, which is fine. But should I have a training plan I am still following? (I would love to have @DopeyBadger's thoughts on this, for sure.) So in any rate, to answer the question, I basically judge off my pace when I run consistently. Otherwise, I am just winging it.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When training for your *main goal race of the year*...


ATTQOTD: What is this???


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Another’s vote for just seeing what happens. There’s just too many external/internal factors that go into a race and I don’t want to be disappointed if I set a goal and don’t reach it because of something that may be out of my control, like the weather or a crowded corral. So I start at a comfortable pace and go from there. I do tend to train the same way.


----------



## SheHulk

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Well in the past I went by if I had reached that distance in training. This is my first time using a @DopeyBadger training plan so I am going by running every run on my  plan at (or very near) the pace dictated by the plan and putting my trust in Billy that the plan will carry me thru Dopey!


Same!


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When training for your main goal race of the year, how do you know if you are on track to meet the goal for that race? Do you judge it by pace during your training runs, miles being logged, a test race of a shorter / similar distance, or something else?



I was thinking about this question and I think the way people answer may be defined by what the mean by "goal".   I think the answers to this question are going to be grouped by whether the goal is just to finish, a time goal that's set semi arbitrarily and a time goal that's got a detailed training plan backing it up. 

I know for my first marathon my goal was just to finish.  I hoped to finish in under 5 hours but my training was really just running/walking a lot of miles.   I did other races where I had various time goals, but in those there wasn't a tremendous amount of focus on during the training.  I knew vaguely that my race pace is pretty comfortably 30 seconds faster than my training pace so I just based time goals around that.    Then I tried Hanson's.  I had a specific time goal in mind and every run in that training plan weather it was an easy, speed, strength or tempo was geared around what Hanson's said I should be running at to hit that pace.   I think the answers to this question are going to be grouped by whether the goal is just to finish, a time goal that's set semi arbitrarily and a time goal that's got a detailed training plan backing it up. 

My guess is that the more detailed the training plan for a specific goal, the more likely the person will have some sort of benchmark run(s) to make sure they are on track.


----------



## jennamfeo

IamTrike said:


> I know for my first marathon my goal was just to finish.


I didn't even know what I could run a Half Marathon in when I did my first one. Haha.


----------



## IamTrike

jennamfeo said:


> I didn't even know what I could run a Half Marathon in when I did my first one. Haha.


Same here.  For my first 10K I had no idea what to expect.  I wound up being a lot faster than I thought because I wound up starting with some people that I overheard saying they were slow.  I hung with them for the first mile till I realized I was running a 7:30 pace.   (I didn't have a GPS watch so the only way I new my pace was by using the time and mile markers).   For my first half my goal was set by arbitrarily picking a finish time that seemed good to me.  For my first full I just doubled that half goal time...


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD:

For races with a time goal, I track my progress toward meeting my goal time based on my progress on my longer tempo runs and my heart rate on my long runs.

For races without a time goal, I base it just on my heart rate on my long runs.


----------



## Capang

I have no ATTQOTD because frankly I have no idea what the bleep I'm doing. I'm just digging for plans I think I can work and then barreling through.

I did get to go pick up my 1st ever race bib and bag today. First race ever is Saturday and I cannot be more excited! Yippeee!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When training for your main goal race of the year, how do you know if you are on track to meet the goal for that race? Do you judge it by pace during your training runs, miles being logged, a test race of a shorter / similar distance, or something else?



All year round, I set my training paces and training plans based on current fitness.  Then, I set interval windows around those paces.  For instance, my long run pace is a 7:35 min/mile based on my current fitness.  My goal on every long run is to hit the intervals (or each mile) +/- 10 seconds.  So that's 7:25-7:45.  Some miles I'll be near 7:30 and others near 7:44.  But the goal is to try and keep them close to the goal pace across the board.  I then score each individual workout based on the number of intervals within window.  So, if I ran 16 miles @ LR, and I had 14 of them within window, then I got 14/15 (I don't count the first for myself because that's when I carry my water uphill to my "aid" station).  So that's 93% intervals hit.  The goal for each workout is 80% and the goal for the weekly interval hit rate is 70%.  If I start to dip below the hit rate (either 80% or 70%) consistently, then it's time to re-evlauate the training plan and whether I'm on track.

I also use effort.  I've got thousands of miles under my belt.  I've learned over the years what all the different paces "feel" like.  So when I run a 7:35 min/mile LR now, it feels exactly the same as when I ran a 9:18 min/mile LR in Spring 2015.  So if the LR of 7:35 min/mile doesn't "feel" right, then I know somethings up.  Maybe I'm overly fatigued or maybe I'm pushing too hard in the weather conditions.  But knowing that goal pace (like M Tempo at 6:58) should feel like marathon effort means that each training run should somewhat feel like the same effort as race day.  Maybe not mile 0-4 of race day, but surely miles 14-18.

I also use HR.  I've got historical HRs that I've tracked for different kinds of workouts (like M Tempo, LR, easy, etc) that help me determine whether I'm on track.  I know from the many marathons I've run that my HR is between 148-152 on race day.  That means in training if I run a M Tempo workout and my HR is 159, then something is different.  Why is it different?  Figure that out and determine whether changes need to be made.

I tend to avoid the test races.  I'd prefer to maximize my time spent training to hit the best results.  Sometimes that means a test race is a good idea, but for me many times I avoid it so I can save if for race day.  Racing takes a little extra recovery then does a normal training run.



jennamfeo said:


> What's funny is that I was actually thinking about asking a similar question to this today, but more like do you still "train" when you aren't "training" for a race? I know I have some running goals in mind, but I don't have them specifically locked down to a race in 2018. So right now I feel lost, like I am just running to run, which is fine. But should I have a training plan I am still following? (I would love to have @DopeyBadger's thoughts on this, for sure.) So in any rate, to answer the question, I basically judge off my pace when I run consistently. Otherwise, I am just winging it.



It depends on a few things:

-What is your "A" goal for 2018?
-What is your "A" goal for the next 5 years?
-What is your motivation to run?
-If you don't have a plan, do you still tend to get in good runs or do you tend to cut short or skip?
-Do you have burnout from the last training plan and feel the need for a break?

These things would steer me in the direction to say whether it's a good idea to have a training plan or not.  Boiled down simply.  If the goal in 2018 is time oriented, then you're likely better off training now and training later.  Training now will help make the future training even better and the goal more attainable.  Endurance is built with days, weeks, months, and years of consistent effort.  So, if the goal is close or far reaching it's best to continue to put in a continuous and consistent effort.  Even if the race goal isn't right there in front of you.  Because "future you" will appreciate the work "past you" put in to make those now present goals easier to obtain (lots of "yous" floating around!).

To maximize performance, it's best to focus the training on deficiencies.  So now (without a current goal race) is a great time to work on deficiencies ahead of specializing for a specific race distance.  Because each race distance carries with it a different pace spectrum for optimal performance (if you believe in Lydiard's training philosophies).


----------



## JulieODC

To date, most of my goals have been to finish - so I’ve had a good sense that based on training mileage I’d be all set.

I ran a 10k this fall with a goal time, and I knew going in I wasn’t likely to reach the goal. 

Sooooo, I’ve never been a position to know if I could make a goal!

I have a January race to add:

01 - JulieODC - Eagle Brook Saloon 5k (NG / NA)

Essentially my goal is to show up in New Year’s Day and finish!


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When training for your main goal race of the year, how do you know if you are on track to meet the goal for that race? Do you judge it by pace during your training runs, miles being logged, a test race of a shorter / similar distance, or something else?



I basically train to be able to finish.  Most of my races are with my wife....let me clarify that, not running from her but with her!  We don't train together but we race together.  My main focus is the mileage mostly from a mental perspective.  I know I can finish the distance, but as others have mentioned there are factors that will impact your performance; health and weather come to mind.  I'm at the point in my running career where PRs are still in the 20th century and different goals arise with each racing year.


----------



## jennamfeo

I think this is the most updated @LSUlakes... Unless someone found themselves in Mississippi this weekend.


----------



## The Expert

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Thankful 13 race report...Not sure if I'll be training for a marathon next Thanksgiving, but this is definitely a race I would do again.



Thanks for the report! I may need to look into his one next year. I live in downtown SLC and normally wouldn't even look twice at this race since it's in Lehi, but on a holiday morning with a relatively late start (and likely little to no traffic), I might actually consider it!


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I think this is the most updated @LSUlakes... Unless someone found themselves in Mississippi this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 285525



One mile for me in Oxford the weekend before Thanksgiving!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  For me it is about effort, pace achieved and then how I feel post run.  If my recovery is quick I know my body is adjusting to the effort/demand.


----------



## Wendy98

ATTQOTD:  I can almost always predict how a race will go for me unless something unusual happens (injury, obscene weather, train (as in choo-choo) on the course, etc...).  I run most of my longer runs at goal pace, so I know where my fitness is.  I do a dress rehearsal of 20 miles about 3 weeks before a marathon.  I try to get a good half marathon race in about 5-6 weeks before a marathon, but it doesn't always happen.  Note: racing will make you a better runner.  You will learn how to handle the stuff that is thrown at you and see what you can do.  I love half marathons because they don't beat me down like a marathon.


----------



## LSUlakes

I'm going to attempt the AP talk with DW tonight folks. The goal with the one year pass is our April trip, a October trip, and Marathon weekend 2019. Bonus points "IF" Star Wars Land opens in April 2019 for AP preview... Could be a solo trip. 

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *When training for your main goal race of the year, how do you know if you are on track to meet the goal for that race? Do you judge it by pace during your training runs, miles being logged, a test race of a shorter / similar distance, or something else?



I can usually tell by my training pace. This marathon cycle was slow and terrible and my marathon was <drumroll> slow and terrible.  It was also my first marathon cycle that didn't lower my shorter distance race times. 

I'll be concentrating on speed this winter.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Bonus points "IF" Star Wars Land opens in April 2019 for AP preview...


No way its open in April. Possibility for the October trip but definitely not April.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> No way its open in April. Possibility for the October trip but definitely not April.


April 2019 is what I meant... assuming like Avatar land, and theoretically Toy Story land this spring.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> April 2019 is what I meant... assuming like Avatar land, and theoretically Toy Story land this spring.


Yes I’m saying there is no way it will be open in April 2019. Disneyland’s is set to open first in time for the D23 expo in July 2019. The DHS version is set to open 3-6 months after that.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Yes I’m saying there is no way it will be open in April 2019. Disneyland’s is set to open first in time for the D23 expo in July 2019. The DHS version is set to open 3-6 months after that.



Well darn! I need to stay on top of the rumors and news thread a little more. I’m slacking.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> I'm going to attempt the AP talk with DW tonight folks. The goal with the one year pass is our April trip, a October trip, and Marathon weekend 2019. Bonus points "IF" Star Wars Land opens in April 2019 for AP preview... Could be a solo trip.
> 
> Wish me luck!!!


Beware the AP, you will be addicted to planning trips.  If you know for sure you want AP, then I would buy the best savings tix from Undercover Tourist and bridge to the AP.  I saved nearly $50 per AP.  Of course now with DVC, it is a no-brainer for me to get AP.  If you are planning 2 trips, it makes sense to get the AP.  I LOVE the freedom of the AP.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> I'm going to attempt the AP talk with DW tonight folks.





Wendy98 said:


> Beware the AP, you will be addicted to planning trips.



Good luck @LSUlakes, it's fun.  We bought AP in August for the first time.  Daughter started her DCP in late August, so we've been "visiting her" about monthly.  Going down Thursday for our 4th trip with the AP.  Marathon week is our 5th trip... and coincidentally when we pick her up to return home.  I'm still trying to figure out another trip or 2 in 2018, but we have a wedding to deal with in June and apparently that takes planning/energy.


----------



## LSUlakes

Update on AP talks! They went well and DW seems to be on board with the two additional trips (October and Marathon weekend 2019). The only hold up on the marathon weekend is convincing her mom to come with us so she has some help with the kids on marathon day. The idea of two kids, bags, and a double stroller to go to the finish line worry her. I completely understand that concern as its a lot of stuff to do. The problem is I've tried to get MIL to come on two trips already and while she is interested I cant get her to pull the trigger to just pay for her food and tickets, room and travel would have been with us. Not sure what else I can do other than for tickets for her, or maybe a portion of it... 
Anyway, looks like we will upgrade our tickets when we travel down in April!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What types of food work well for you as carb loading meals before long runs? Do you have any that you will never try again? 

ATTQOTD: I found pastas with a tomato sauce / meat sauce have worked really well for me. Also pad thai (SP?) worked well for me. Bad experiences have been with cream based pasta meals and I'm still 50/50 on pizza...


----------



## SheHulk

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What types of food work well for you as carb loading meals before long runs? Do you have any that you will never try again?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I found pastas with a tomato sauce / meat sauce have worked really well for me. Also pad thai (SP?) worked well for me. Bad experiences have been with cream based pasta meals and I'm still 50/50 on pizza...


PANCAKES FOR DINNER


----------



## gjramsey

ATYQOTD:  For some reason, this is a hard question for me to answer.  I usually have one "Goal" race a year, but it might have a time goal or not.  I guess I put together a plan to follow, but I am not sure if I will hit my goal or not on Race day.  Last year was the first time I went with a Marathon plan to hit a certain goal (Hanson's (MMMbop) plan), and was hitting the goals for the speed/strength/tempo runs consistently, than the weather on marathon morning blew everything apart for me. 

I also have enough other races planned during a season to use one or two as a "fitness test" race.  Last year I was able to hit a 10 mile PR on a race I had no plans on really racing that hard.  This season, I was going to try for a half PR during one of my 3 half's I had scheduled.  The weather for the 1st one was perfect, so raced that one hard and got the PR, and using the other 2 as training/progression runs...


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Pancakes/Pasta/Pizza all work well for me for lunch the day before a race.  The evening before will usually be a lighter Carb heavy meal.  

I don't think I have had a pre-race meal that has bothered me the next day during a race.  I was a little concerned when we had Boma the night before WDW half in 2016, but that turned out alright.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I am a fat-adapted runner, so I don't carb load. I do include some carbs though. My pre long run or race meal is usually a bacon cheeseburger with no bun and a few French fries. I am pretty gluten intolerant so if I eat pasta or bread I will pay for it! And they make me bloated and uncomfortable. So it is much easier to eat low carb.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: Udon and/or Sushi. Not a carb-load as much as a light, but filling, meal.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What types of food work well for you as carb loading meals before long runs? Do you have any that you will never try again?


Pasta or pizza usually. Never go to Ohana before a race...


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What types of food work well for you as carb loading meals before long runs? Do you have any that you will never try again?


I can do most things before long runs or races. The one mistake I made that I won't make again is ice cream. It wasn't intentional carb loading though. More of a mistake. pasta (though I usually skip the cream) and pizza (though not too much) seem to work well.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What types of food work well for you as carb loading meals before long runs? Do you have any that you will never try again?



Bagels, Pasta [Cavatelli w/ Meat Sauce], and Sam Adams Winter Lager.  Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I've never eaten anything that has bothered me *knock on wood*  Pizza, pasta, pad thai, burgers and fries, steak and baked potato... etc etc


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD: I don't know that I've run enough really long races to need to do serious carb loading.  I do tend to perform better when I have my larger meal at lunchtime (and I stay away from a lot of cheese/dairy/greasy stuff) and then a small meal early for dinner.  I do like having grilled chicken with pasta or bread and veggies as my lunch meal.  I also like rice and meat with veggies too.  I'll probably pick y'alls brains about it when I dive into 26.2 stuff later next year.
I really like carb-loading after a race, but that's probably backwards!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What types of food work well for you as carb loading meals before long runs? Do you have any that you will never try again?


Typically I have some sort of chicken and some sort of potato product (fries, baked, etc). Boring and plain but it just seems to work well and easy to find when not in my home environment.


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I love that this thread is split between people who are very routine with running and how they do things and people who wing it. I like using a race as an excuse to eat pizza. 5k? Pizza. 10k? Pizza. HM? Pizza. I might go outside tomorrow? Pizza. Maybe next year when I decide to get more serious about my goals and stuff I'll add veggies to my pizza....


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Pasta used to be my go-to pre-marathon carb-load meal. I've switched to pancakes/baked potatoes (preferably BOTH!) as they tend to be safer/more inert when traveling to a race.



jennamfeo said:


> I like using a race as an excuse to eat pizza. 5k? Pizza. 10k? Pizza. HM? Pizza.



I do too, but for me pizza is the post-race meal(s). A half or full even earn pizza for breakfast the next morning!


----------



## Wendy98

I don't seem to eat anything special before a race.  I most likely avoid too much of my usual diet--I eat salad twice a day, everyday.  I seem to eat pizza twice a year and typically before a marathon (love Regina's in Boston).  I also love m&m's before a race--and basically anytime.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What types of food work well for you as carb loading meals before long runs? Do you have any that you will never try again?


ATTQOTD: IDK if I don't ever carb-load, or if I perpetually carb-load: carbs are a decent chunk of my everyday eating and that doesn't change before long runs. A typical day: breakfast - 1/2 a whole wheat bagel topped with peanut butter, a few strawberries, coffee with plenty of skim milk; AM snack - Greek yogurt; lunch - Amy's frozen meal with a side salad; PM snack - Clif bar & banana; dinner - grilled chicken or fish, rice or sweet potato, broccoli or zucchini. The only thing I ban from the 4 days leading up to a long run/race is beans. I love them and they're a major staple of my diet, since I eat very little meat, but beans do not like me to run long, lol!


----------



## GollyGadget

ATTQOTD: I've been living the low carb life just over a year now so I don't really carb load like many of you. If it's a half or longer I might include an extra sweet potato or apple the day before. Even before I switched, I didn't have a go to meal. Pretty much just stick to the normal diet.


I'm running a donut mile as a fundraiser tonight. During my run this morning, I realized I already had everything I needed to make a Dunkin Donut costume. If there's any group that would share my excitement about running in costume, it's gotta be this group! I just hope the donut isn't too annoying.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTOQTD:  I don't really carb load since we try to eat relatively low carb.  Usually something not too heavy though that is going to digest pretty easily and not cause any GI problems the next day.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD Part 2: Now that I see the question is about long runs in general, and not just races, my answer changes.

If the long run is less than 12 miles, I don't worry about it. We eat pretty healthy, so our normal dinner is good enough. I do try to avoid seafood before a long run day. I don't have digestive issues with it, I just don't want to be burping salmon for 2 hours.

If the long run is 12 or longer, pasta is the answer. Since I'm at home, I know it's safe. Pasta purists beware: our standard is whole wheat with jar'O'sauce and fake hamburger crumbles.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What types of food work well for you as carb loading meals before long runs? Do you have any that you will never try again?



Assuming you mean a typical long run in training, my normal dinner the night before is pizza and champagne. It's usually how my wife and I celebrate the end of the week. The champagne is a tradition we started in Dubai. We used to have wine instead when we lived in the US, but wine in Middle East is quite expensive for the quality you get, so we switched to champagne instead. Better bang for the buck.  My fueling plan before a race is slightly different, but I'll save that answer for one of @LSUlakes' upcoming questions.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What types of food work well for you as carb loading meals before long runs? Do you have any that you will never try again?



ATTQOTD: Nothing changes for training long runs for me.  Whatever's on the home menu.  So, I avoid the same foods I tend to avoid on a daily basis.


----------



## dmross

apdebord said:


> Thinking about doing a long weekend getaway in January. Has anyone done the Charleston Marathon/Half in SC? Thoughts?



Yes, I've done the full.  I enjoyed it thoroughly.  It seemed well organized, and as a slower runner (it was my first) never felt alone or abandoned.  I LOVE Charleston, too!  There was plenty to look at until you hit the middle where it moved through a more industrial part of town.  Then back into civilization with good crowd support and things to look at.  At the end?  Beer and shrimp and grits!!  Great atmostphere even late in the morning!  I'd definitely consider it again.

They had a time-lapsed video of the course on their website in 2015.  That was so helpful for a first marathon!


----------



## GollyGadget

GollyGadget said:


> ATTQOTD: I've been living the low carb life just over a year now so I don't really carb load like many of you. If it's a half or longer I might include an extra sweet potato or apple the day before. Even before I switched, I didn't have a go to meal. Pretty much just stick to the normal diet.
> 
> 
> I'm running a donut mile as a fundraiser tonight. During my run this morning, I realized I already had everything I needed to make a Dunkin Donut costume. If there's any group that would share my excitement about running in costume, it's gotta be this group! I just hope the donut isn't too annoying.
> View attachment 285655


Just realized how I told you all I don't eat carbs and I'm running a donut race in the same post. Haha. It's for a fundraiser and I'm genuinely more concerned about eating the four donuts than running the race.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD:  Simple carbs like pasta don't last long for me, so I try to go high fat the night before a long run so I won't be hungry the next day.  Turkey burgers with a fried egg and avocado, steak, chicken thighs, etc.  I do work in white or sweet potatoes as a side, either mashed or baked.  If I mash, I use unsweetened coconut milk to get some more fat.  

BTW- thank you all for the Charleston reviews.  My husband will be finding out soon if he gets to start a new position on January 1st where he will have weekends and holidays off (first time in 6 years!)  so we planned to use the MLK Jr holiday weekend to celebrate.  Of course I stumbled on that race, and we can't travel anywhere if there's no race involved apparently.  I booked refundable hotel, so if we do end up going he will do the full and I'll do the half.  It's really nice that they start at the same time....I can finish my race and wait for him at the after party


----------



## kski907

DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD: Nothing changes for training long runs for me. Whatever's on the home menu.



This would be the same for me.  

Although my DD swears by a guacamole bacon burger, 2 swim trips in a row she has had this before the meet and has hugely PR both times in all events.  She is running the half with me at WDW (her first) so we may be on the hunt for this burger down there.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I don't really change much before a typical long run, but my LRs are almost always less than 10 miles. I try to avoid large amounts of dairy, I guess, but I'm not super rigorous about it. Before races of at least 10k, though, we always have homemade "quick bolognese." Like others, I'm all about the pizza (and beer) after races. Now excuse me while I go propose a tradition of end of the week celebratory pizza and champagne to my husband (a la @FFigawi).


----------



## jennamfeo

Has anyone done the Big Sur Half (Edit: or is it actually the Monterey Bay Half)? I am trying to plan my 2018 races and the Big Sur does a race called "By the Bay 3k" and my daughter's nickname is Bay and I want her to earn that medal! Plus the course looks gorgeous for the HM.


----------



## evre13

ATTQOTD: i do pretty well with pizza, and i actually had my best 10K ever after burgers and beer.


----------



## r2chewbaccad2

jennamfeo said:


> Has anyone done the Big Sur Half (Edit: or is it actually the Monterey Bay Half)? I am trying to plan my 2018 races and the Big Sur does a race called "By the Bay 3k" and my daughter's nickname is Bay and I want her to earn that medal! Plus the course looks gorgeous for the HM.


It's called the Monterey Bay Half. It's been on the same day as the Avengers half in the past. Since there will be no Super Heroes weekend in 2018, I plan to run this race, too! The course and the medal look fabulous! There is always a good chance of rain in Northern Cal during November though.


----------



## JulieODC

As long as it isn’t spicy or super fatty/fried or peanut butter, I’m not too picky. I do like pizza - esp a more wood-fired/less greasy pizza though.


----------



## Wendy98

Oops, I misread the question.   I don't do anything different for a training run.  I have eaten a big salad and did 20 miles.  Sometimes it's fun to tempt fate and nature.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What types of food work well for you as carb loading meals before long runs? Do you have any that you will never try again?



I'm pretty easy with things - nothing spicy or tomato-based. For pasta, I prefer macaroni & cheese and risotto over true pasta but settle on a dish with light cream sauce and protein if I'm dining out.

No cheeseburgers the night before a long run/race, and no fries. Really, nothing super greasy.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What types of food work well for you as carb loading meals before long runs? Do you have any that you will never try again?



I'm not a big carb loader in general, but I do like pizza bagels the night before a long run or race.
I also like pizza bagels the night before a not long run or race.
I once had yogurt (with stuff in it - it was one of those Chobani Flip things that I'm addicted to) the night before a half and it turned out okay. But mostly pizza bagels.


----------



## KSellers88

I'm so behind after only being gone a few days! 

*Short race recap: Space Coast Half Marathon: *Great course and amazing weather! I was supposed to run slow, but had to hurry to get back to the hotel and catch our cruise, so finish time was 1:56:44. 40 seconds off a PR and 4th in my age group! Sorry @DopeyBadger for deviating from the plan...didn't want to miss the boat!

ATTQOTD: I normally ran every run as fast as I could until I got a DB plan. I've come to realize running slow actually helps me get faster. I do need help keeping my HR low though, so any tips would be appreciated!

Also, my go to food is pizza, but I ran my strongest race ever after eating a burger and fries, so that may change soon! I'll be checking back in periodically over the next few days when wifi is working!


----------



## McNs

roxymama said:


> I really like carb-loading after a race, but that's probably backwards!


How about we call it carb, liquid and hop replenishment? 



GollyGadget said:


> If there's any group that would share my excitement about running in costume, it's gotta be this group!


Mmmm donuts... ooh lets go running! Donuts mmmmmm

I don't really plan food for long runs, though I will make sure I'm having something appropriate before leaving, allowing time for it to settle, and take fuel with me. No alcohol the night before makes a huge difference for me (like not even 1 beer), even better when it is a few days. Some of my fastest rus have been after pizza, specifically a local NY style pizza place that sells by the slice. I think it is that it is minimal pizza (I just go for cheese, OK sometimes pepperoni) but with a great crust that makes it work so well. Stodgy pizza (e.g. Pizza hut) is a no no, but that isn't just for the running isues.


----------



## Sailormoon2

ATQUOD: I don't really change or even really consider food choices before runs. Mostly I run super early in the morning, so I'm actually "fasted", and that works for me.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

@LSUlakes, please put me down for the WDW Half Marathon! I just got in through a travel agent!  No goal time, just fun and hopefully a couple photo stops on course.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with races:

02 - Baloo in Mi - Artic Frog 50k (6:20:00 / N/A)
02 - Capang - A Christmas Story 5k (NG / N/A)
02 - PaDisneyCouple - Girls on the Run 5k (NG / N/A)
02 - *DisneyDreamer - Santa Hustle 5k (NG / N/A)
03 - gjramsey - RNR Half Marathon San Antonio (1:40:00 / N/A)
03 - sky13 - Standard Chartered Singapore Half Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
03 - LSUlakes - Tiger10k (59:59 / N/A)
03 - pixarmom - Last Call Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
03 - JulieODC - Angel Run 5k (NG / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this week! If you need to make a change to your race, goal or need to add a race, just let me know and I'll be happy to do so.

On a personal note. I return to a actual race for the first time since this summers 5 miler up a mountain. This will be my 3rd race for the year and none of them have been anything close to impressive. I have only myself to blame for that. I am hoping that this weekends race will help kick start my running again as all of 2017 has not been a productive year running wise for me.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Being that this year (2018 race) is the 25th anniversary of the WDW Marathon, I was wondering how many of yall are running it because of the milestone or it was just the year you decided to run it and the 25th is just a bonus? Who is planning on running it in 2019? My unofficial count is somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 runners in this thread are running it this year. I plan on updating the OP tonight with everyones entry for the 2018 race. 

ATTQOTD: I'm not running it this year, but have a 85% of running it in 2019. I'm actually starting to worry about POT as I havent had a race of proper distance in a long time that I could submit. I have a half in early January, but I'm afraid I wont have enough time to get a good POT, so my focus will likely be on a half in March to try to get into corral C or better.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Being that this year (2018 race) is the 25th anniversary of the WDW Marathon, I was wondering how many of yall are running it because of the milestone or it was just the year you decided to run it and the 25th is just a bonus? Who is planning on running it in 2019? My unofficial count is somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 runners in this thread are running it this year. I plan on updating the OP tonight with everyones entry for the 2018 race.


Both? The anniversary is definitely part of the reason. Getting to run the full Dopey is another big reason since 2017 was changed a bit...


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: After my 4th Dopey in 2017 and the vacation/trip itself, I was about 95% positive I would not be running the 2018 WDW Marathon.  But the allure of the 5th Dopey and the 25th Anniversary pageantry was just enough to get me to sign up.  It was originally just going to be me and my mom, but my wife and daughter will be joining us as well now.  I'm again nearly 100% convinced that I will not be running the WDW Marathon in 2019 (but alas I said that last time).



LSUlakes said:


> ATTQOTD: I'm not running it this year, but have a 85% of running it in 2019. I'm actually starting to worry about POT as I havent had a race of proper distance in a long time that I could submit. I have a half in early January, but I'm afraid I wont have enough time to get a good POT, so my focus will likely be on a half in March to try to get into corral C or better.



If POT submission timelines stay the same, you'll have until early October 2018 for a POT submission.  I think you can get a decent POT in that timeframe if you get back into the swing of things.  Best bet is a 10 miler if you can find one.  You'd need around a 1:20 10 miler (8:00 min/mile) for Corral C based on 2016/2017 corrals.


----------



## roxymama

ATTQOTD:  I won't be there  and the main reason is we planned a Halloween trip for 2017 and I've not yet convinced my family that vacationing at Disney every three months is a good idea.  Also I didn't think I was ready for a marathon yet and I wanted to go when I felt ready.
I do think anniversary years are enticing because the bling is usually pretty cool (I do really like the mickeys on all the medals this year!!)  

And I know this isn't part of the question...but FOMO is real.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Being that this year (2018 race) is the 25th anniversary of the WDW Marathon, I was wondering how many of yall are running it because of the milestone or it was just the year you decided to run it and the 25th is just a bonus? Who is planning on running it in 2019? My unofficial count is somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 runners in this thread are running it this year. I plan on updating the OP tonight with everyones entry for the 2018 race.



I'm not running marathon weekend in 2018.  I am planning to do the Wine & Dine as of right now and will make that commitment in early March when registration opens.

2019 is undecided right now but I'm leaning towards a no.  We have family in the Cocoa Beach area and the tentative plan as o right now is to run W&D in 2018 and Space Coast in 2019 so we are down when the parks are decorated for Christmas.  I have a friend who I've done Disney races with before that may join me for W&D.  If that doesn't happen and he decides to do marathon weekend 2019 I may join him but I'd put that chance at about 25% right now.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Being that this year (2018 race) is the 25th anniversary of the WDW Marathon, I was wondering how many of yall are running it because of the milestone or it was just the year you decided to run it and the 25th is just a bonus? Who is planning on running it in 2019? My unofficial count is somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 runners in this thread are running it this year. I plan on updating the OP tonight with everyones entry for the 2018 race.



My participation in this year's 25th anniversary marathon is a study in how things don't always go like you planned.  The initial plan was 2017 Dopey (rain, rain go away! or lightning, as the case may be) followed by 2018 Kessel Run (wait, did Light Side just disappear like Luke Skywalker?).  So, not quite to plan.  Dopey has always been the biggest goal for me, so as soon as 2017's half was rained out, I was making new plans for 2018 Dopey.  The fact that that happens to coincide with the 25th anniversary of the marathon and the 5th anniversary of Dopey is just icing on the cake.  Here's hoping for better weather this year, though!  I couldn't handle another cancellation at this point.


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: I am running Dopey this year because it has been a goal that started for me with getting back into running since 2015.  My goal was to work my way up and see what I could do.  After the 2017 WDW Marathon, I figured what the heck I am going to complete Dopey before I turn 40.  I was crazy enough to think that was a good resolution! I turn 40 in 2018 and wanted to show my kids I could do it and this is my chance.  My kids (ages 3 and 4) are even doing the kids races (100 meter).  So that is the main reason for registering for 2018 Dopey.  The anniversary and medals are just icing on the cake.  As for 2019, I am 100% not participating.  After three years of Disney Races, I am going to focus on my speed and run local races for at least a year or two.


----------



## LSUlakes

DopeyBadger said:


> ATTQOTD: After my 4th Dopey in 2017 and the vacation/trip itself, I was about 95% positive I would not be running the 2018 WDW Marathon.  But the allure of the 5th Dopey and the 25th Anniversary pageantry was just enough to get me to sign up.  It was originally just going to be me and my mom, but my wife and daughter will be joining us as well now.  I'm again nearly 100% convinced that I will not be running the WDW Marathon in 2019 (but alas I said that last time).
> 
> 
> 
> If POT submission timelines stay the same, you'll have until early October 2018 for a POT submission.  I think you can get a decent POT in that timeframe if you get back into the swing of things.  Best bet is a 10 miler if you can find one.  You'd need around a 1:20 10 miler (8:00 min/mile) for Corral C based on 2016/2017 corrals.



The issue I have is the window for races of 10 miles or longer in my area will end in early March and not start again until late October. So my half in January (if i get it together) should get me somewhere in the middle of the pack (1:55:ish time I hope). If I completely turn it around by the time early March comes around there is a local half that I could try to get in the low 1:40's. 1:45:00 or better should get me into C I believe. 



roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  I won't be there  and the main reason is we planned a Halloween trip for 2017 and I've not yet convinced my family that vacationing at Disney every three months is a good idea.  Also I didn't think I was ready for a marathon yet and I wanted to go when I felt ready.
> I do think anniversary years are enticing because the bling is usually pretty cool (I do really like the mickeys on all the medals this year!!)
> 
> And I know this isn't part of the question...but FOMO is real.



I dont see the problem with a trip every 3 months... lol Thats kinda exactly what we (I) or working on. April trip, September for MNSSHP, and January 2019 for marathon weekend. The AP pays for itself, lots of Disney time during some not so peak park times, and a win win all around. I think DW is worried what people will think of us for taking that many trips though.... like we would be these obsessed Disney people or something. lol I am ok with whatever label people would like to call me. It's the best of times with the kiddos in the park. The only real question will be $$, but I think I have a solid game plan together... unless private school becomes a talking point again


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> I dont see the problem with a trip every 3 months... lol Thats kinda exactly what we (I) or working on. April trip, September for MNSSHP, and January 2019 for marathon weekend. The AP pays for itself, lots of Disney time during some not so peak park times, and a win win all around. I think DW is worried what people will think of us for taking that many trips though.... like we would be these obsessed Disney people or something. lol I am ok with whatever label people would like to call me. It's the best of times with the kiddos in the park. The only real question will be $$, but I think I have a solid game plan together... unless private school becomes a talking point again



I get those kind of comments about us going to disney twice a year or only one year apart from people.  And I for sure am getting those comments about how many races I sign up for (even the cheap local ones.)  I've stopped worrying about it.  A wise coach badger wrote a few days ago "I cherish the time I get to run because I know at any moment that freedom could be taken away from me by a myriad of reasons."   
I totally feel the same way about my disney trips too!  My immediate family has had a lot of setbacks with illness (including my hubby a few years back) so we cherish our happy place trips more than we would have prior to that.  If you've got the ability to do the AP thing...DO IT.  We just don't have the ability yet for time constraints.  (Also I'm a giant enabler) 

PS about the POT...You got this!


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD: I love Marathon Weekend and, as I've stated on here many times before, plan on running Dopey for as long as my body is able and at least one race over the weekend if Dopey ever disappears or I'm just not able to cover that distance. Marathon Weekend is my yearly Disney fix (although I've started to crave an extra hit or two) and I love the atmosphere over that weekend. I'm looking forward to a little separation from the Christmas/New Year's crowds in future years when the schedule looks like it will be further away from the 1st. 25th Anniversary is just icing on the cake this year; would have been there regardless.

I guess I should qualify all of this by saying that as long as it remains fiscally possible as well.


----------



## DopeyBadger

kywyldcat03 said:


> My kids (ages 3 and 4) are even doing the kids races (100 meter).



G and I are on Friday in the 100m races!



LSUlakes said:


> The issue I have is the window for races of 10 miles or longer in my area will end in early March and not start again until late October. So my half in January (if i get it together) should get me somewhere in the middle of the pack (1:55:ish time I hope). If I completely turn it around by the time early March comes around there is a local half that I could try to get in the low 1:40's. 1:45:00 or better should get me into C I believe.



A 1:55 would be around D/E which is still towards the top 25% range for runners (based on 2016/2017).

You weren't kidding!  It's sparse for racing in Louisiana in the summer.  I found two races within 200 miles of Baton Rouge.

https://magnoliameltdown.racesonline.com (May)

http://memorialhalf.com (July)


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Being that this year (2018 race) is the 25th anniversary of the WDW Marathon, I was wondering how many of yall are running it because of the milestone or it was just the year you decided to run it and the 25th is just a bonus? Who is planning on running it in 2019? My unofficial count is somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 runners in this thread are running it this year. I plan on updating the OP tonight with everyones entry for the 2018 race.



I am running Dopey in January because I always wanted to try it and had been planning on it since last year. Being the 25th Anniversary year for the marathon portion is an added bonus.


----------



## kywyldcat03

DopeyBadger said:


> G and I are on Friday in the 100m races!
> 
> That is awesome!  My boys are also doing the 100m on Friday!  I will definitely look for you when we get there!


----------



## kywyldcat03

DopeyBadger said:


> G and I are on Friday in the 100m races!



Oops, deleted the quote line by accident.


----------



## jennamfeo

r2chewbaccad2 said:


> It's called the Monterey Bay Half. It's been on the same day as the Avengers half in the past. Since there will be no Super Heroes weekend in 2018, I plan to run this race, too! The course and the medal look fabulous! There is always a good chance of rain in Northern Cal during November though.


Awesome! I actually love running in the rain. I am really considering it because it looks gorgeous.


----------



## DopeyBadger

kywyldcat03 said:


> That is awesome! My boys are also doing the 100m on Friday! I will definitely look for you when we get there!



Fun!


----------



## Jules76126

I am thinking about Marathon weekend for 2019 to run the half. I also potential have my eye on the wine and dine in 2018. The tricky part is convincing DH that we should go. My grandmother has 400 DVC points that she has to use in 2018 so it's like the perfect reason to go. If I don't make it this coming year, it will probably be awhile. We want to do a big extended family trip for the 50th and no one wants to go in January so that trip would be out. We shall see. It is definitely on the bucket list for sure.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: It was just a bonus for me. We did the marathon last year and decided we "needed" to do Dopey this year.


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm again nearly 100% convinced that I will not be running the WDW Marathon in 2019 (but alas I said that last time).


You’ll be back since @roxymama is doing it!


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: The thought of actually ever doing a Marathon didn't even seem feasible until I did the W&D Half followed by the Avenger's Half a week later. So I never even had my sights on the WDW Marathon until a) I realized that maybe I *could* run a Marathon and b) runDisney took away my West Coast races and are basically forcing me to do the Dopey eventually. So no, not doing the 2018 races although now I wish I was because of bling. But I have a friend who is pushing me to do the Dopey in 2019 and then the @roxymama's journal yesterday was full of enablers, haha. The only issue I have is money. It means signing up for Dopey in February and taking budget away from other 2018 races I have planned. And it means saving money to fly to Florida and stay at the resort and possibly going to the parks. I feel like it would be me rolling solo to WDW and that also bums me out. So there is a lot of considering I have to do before registration opens up.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:  This will be my 3rd straight year.  I ran it in 2016 and assumed I'd be a "one and done".  I told my family after the race that I'd bring anyone back that wanted to run it.  My D-in-L is not stupid and decided to take me up on that offer and got the ball rolling for another trip.  So there are 5 of us attempting to do it this January.  Hopefully we can all get to the starting line reasonably uninjured... but it seems like someone has an issue each week.  I jammed 2017 in there last year as a bit of a last minute signup.  We went down and spent maybe 4-5 nights there and didn't even do the parks.  It was nice.  Anyways, the 25th anniversary is just a bonus.  I don't think it was the driving force to picking this year.  I doubt I'll run it again in 2019... but will admit that 2017 was entered without giving it too much thought.

ATYQOTD:  Pasta with red sauce has been my go to for marathons.  I've had pizza prior to halves and other shorter races and things worked out well.  I'd be willing to try pizza the dinner before a marathon.


----------



## Dis5150

DopeyBadger said:


> G and I are on Friday in the 100m races!
> 
> 
> 
> A 1:55 would be around D/E which is still towards the top 25% range for runners (based on 2016/2017).
> 
> You weren't kidding!  It's sparse for racing in Louisiana in the summer.  I found two races within 200 miles of Baton Rouge.
> 
> https://magnoliameltdown.racesonline.com (May)
> 
> http://memorialhalf.com (July)



I have the same trouble here in Arkansas. And even if the races _*exist*_, do you even _*want*_ to run a race in summer in the south??


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Being that this year (2018 race) is the 25th anniversary of the WDW Marathon, I was wondering how many of yall are running it because of the milestone or it was just the year you decided to run it and the 25th is just a bonus? Who is planning on running it in 2019? My unofficial count is somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 runners in this thread are running it this year. I plan on updating the OP tonight with everyones entry for the 2018 race.



I am not running in January, but I'm not sure an anniversary weekend would make a big different to me unless I had participated in many of the races leading up to the anniversary. 
I am, however, strongly considering making my marathon debut (and final race) in 2019. So let's just all plan on meeting up then, ok?? Great.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> and then the @roxymama's journal yesterday was full of enablers, haha.



Yeah sorry about that; my journal is basically a platform for enabling.  It just depends on the day whether it's running-enabling or like donut-enabling or purse-buying-enabling.  I'm either causing it or hiding from it.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Being that this year (2018 race) is the 25th anniversary of the WDW Marathon, I was wondering how many of yall are running it because of the milestone or it was just the year you decided to run it and the 25th is just a bonus? Who is planning on running it in 2019?


ATTQOTD: Both... and neither? I'm doing Dopey again because 2017 was my first Dopey and though I _did_ do all the miles, it was unofficial. So 2018 is a do-over. But I probably would've done the 25th marathon, regardless. 2019? IDK. I feel like I need a break from training in FL for an early Jan marathon: I start hitting pretty high mileage at our very hottest time of year and it utterly depletes me. I'll for sure do some 2019 Marathon Weekend races, just not sure which yet.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Being that this year (2018 race) is the 25th anniversary of the WDW Marathon, I was wondering how many of yall are running it because of the milestone or it was just the year you decided to run it and the 25th is just a bonus? Who is planning on running it in 2019? My unofficial count is somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 runners in this thread are running it this year. I plan on updating the OP tonight with everyones entry for the 2018 race.
> 
> ATTQOTD: I'm not running it this year, but have a 85% of running it in 2019. I'm actually starting to worry about POT as I havent had a race of proper distance in a long time that I could submit. I have a half in early January, but I'm afraid I wont have enough time to get a good POT, so my focus will likely be on a half in March to try to get into corral C or better.


I am doing dopey this year because it's the anniversary.  If it wasn't an anniversary year I'd probably have signed up for Goofy.    I think I'm going to try Wine and Dine in 2018, and DW would like to do something different next Jan so I will probably miss MW 2019



roxymama said:


> ATTQOTD:  I won't be there  and the main reason is we planned a Halloween trip for 2017 and I've not yet convinced my family that vacationing at Disney every three months is a good idea.  Also I didn't think I was ready for a marathon yet and I wanted to go when I felt ready.
> I do think anniversary years are enticing because the bling is usually pretty cool (I do really like the mickeys on all the medals this year!!)
> 
> And I know this isn't part of the question...but FOMO is real.


Once we got annual passes we found that we really liked going every couple months.  It's changed the way we tour a lot.   We are a lot more relaxed as we know we're going to be back soon.   For us its about a 9 hour car drive so it's not too bad of a trip for a long weekend. 



LSUlakes said:


> I dont see the problem with a trip every 3 months... lol Thats kinda exactly what we (I) or working on. April trip, September for MNSSHP, and January 2019 for marathon weekend. The AP pays for itself, lots of Disney time during some not so peak park times, and a win win all around. I think DW is worried what people will think of us for taking that many trips though.... like we would be these obsessed Disney people or something. lol I am ok with whatever label people would like to call me. It's the best of times with the kiddos in the park. The only real question will be $$, but I think I have a solid game plan together... unless private school becomes a talking point again


Some people may look at you weird for taking that many trips  a lot of people down't get why you would do that.  For me I look at as a value thing.  Once you have the annual passes Disney almost becomes a cheap-erish vacation.    My biggest issue is now its really the only place my daughter wants to go on vacation.


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> Yeah sorry about that; my journal is basically a platform for enabling.  It just depends on the day whether it's running-enabling or like donut-enabling or purse-buying-enabling.  I'm either causing it or hiding from it.


You say "journal" like you don't enable via PM...


----------



## IamTrike

roxymama said:


> My immediate family has had a lot of setbacks with illness (including my hubby a few years back) so we cherish our happy place trips more than we would have prior to that.  If you've got the ability to do the AP thing...DO IT.


  Disney became our happy place when we went there to celebrate the first time my wife beat cancer.



Barca33Runner said:


> ATTQOTD: I love Marathon Weekend and, as I've stated on here many times before, plan on running Dopey for as long as my body is able and at least one race over the weekend if Dopey ever disappears or I'm just not able to cover that distance.


  I absolutely love MW.  DW isn't a runner though.  If it were up to me I would probably do it every year.  2018 will be my 8th year in a row so I think its probably fair to do something she'd enjoy more in 2019.


----------



## roxymama

Ariel484 said:


> You say "journal" like you don't enable via PM...



You mean like the time I put a calendar reminder in my phone Nov of last year to remind you to buy something Cyber Monday of this year?  
Mwahahahaha!!!!  



IamTrike said:


> Disney became our happy place when we went there to celebrate the first time my wife beat cancer.



This was us too for my husband.  Everyone who said that our 1 year old wouldn't remember anything, we just smiled and went on with our happy trip planning.


----------



## Ariel484

roxymama said:


> You mean like the time I put a calendar reminder in my phone Nov of last year to remind you to buy something Cyber Monday of this year?
> Mwahahahaha!!!!


UM YES, THAT IS WHAT I AM REFERRING TO.  Not mad about it, just saying. 

EDIT: Though let's be real, it's not like I myself haven't enabled a time or two...


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: After the 2016 marathon, my friends and I agreed that we absolutely have to come back and do this again. We decided on 2018 because we didn't think our husbands would be too keen on us abandoning them & the kids every year for a week.  So the anniversaries are an added bonus. I'm thinking 2019 is pretty unlikely, but if so, I'll have to bring the family along which would be a huge added cost so...but,yeah, FOMO...especially if @roxymama decides to run Dopey!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I'm doing Dopey. I'm pretty sure this is my last Disney race, and possibly my last trip to Disney. I'm at the stage of 'Been there, done that, got the t-shirts (literally). I may re-evaluate in 3-5 years.

I have 3 Goofys and thought I needed to add a Dopey to the collection. I have the 20th Anniversary marathon medal, and the 10th Anniversary Goofy, but the 25th anniversary didn't really play into my decision.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  First and foremost we are running the marathon because we just love marathon weekend in general and the marathon race in particular.  Our first one was the 20th anniversary and that remains my favorite medal of all time and was just an incredible experience.  We've done the marathon every year save one since 2013 and the year we didn't run it (2016), I was really bummed not to be there.  Dopey has been on my radar since it was introduced, and we decided a couple of years ago that the nexus of the 5 year anniversary for Dopey and the 25th of the marathon was just too much to overlook, so this year was the ONE to finally do Dopey.

We do not currently plan to run in 2019.  Hoping to do Chicago in the fall of 2018 instead, but just hearing people already talking about marathon weekend 2019 is giving me PTSD about how I felt when missing it in 2016, so will I really be able to stay away?


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: I'm doing Dopey, but not because of the anniversary.  I did Goofy for 4 years, then we took a break in 2016 and went to Ireland so I could run the Dublin Marathon.  Let's just say that the kids, while they enjoyed Ireland, weren't too happy about a long break from Disney.  So we headed back last year and I ran the marathon, and my wife planned to run her 5th, and probably last, half marathon (she planned to drop back to 10k's).  After the HM cancellation, she decided to defer to this year, and my then 11 year baited me by saying "Dad, if you run the 5k with all of us, and the half with Mom, then you are only one race away from Dopey".  Thinking I would get out of it, I said "But I have no one to run the 10k with".  He called my bluff with "I'll do it with you!".  So I'll be doing Dopey this year, and then I'll probably drop back down to Goofy or the Marathon for future years (at least as long as the kids keep wanting their annual trip).


----------



## LSUlakes

Looks like 2019 may end up being a small group from here then...  



DopeyBadger said:


> A 1:55 would be around D/E which is still towards the top 25% range for runners (based on 2016/2017).
> 
> You weren't kidding! It's sparse for racing in Louisiana in the summer. I found two races within 200 miles of Baton Rouge.



With the first comment: Thats what I was thinking, something to get me in there and now wait forever for all the other corrals. After I do that, the next goal is to see how far I can move up. If we use this thread as a sample size, it looks like next years marathon could end up a lot less crowded. In theory, that would mean a 1:50 that placed you in E could turn into a D for 2019. Just a theory.

The second comment about summer races. It's to darn hot to try to race during the summer. Just getting a run in more than 10 miles is a good day. High RH% and morning lows around 78 or higher make it hard to PR. Our race season is from Nov - March for long distance. I invite you over though to come run in this stuff in June for a 13.1 just for fun. 



rteetz said:


> You’ll be back since @roxymama is doing it!


 



Dis5150 said:


> I have the same trouble here in Arkansas. And even if the races _*exist*_, do you even _*want*_ to run a race in summer in the south??



AGREED!



run.minnie.miles said:


> I am, however, strongly considering making my marathon debut (and final race) in 2019. So let's just all plan on meeting up then, ok?? Great.



I plan on being there!!



IamTrike said:


> Some people may look at you weird for taking that many trips a lot of people down't get why you would do that. For me I look at as a value thing. Once you have the annual passes Disney almost becomes a cheap-erish vacation. My biggest issue is now its really the only* place my daughter wants to go on vacation*.



I dont see anything wrong with that. I do not like to fly so most of our trips are place we can drive to. Some of the places I used to go to as a kid just arent the same and the crowds a little rough. At WDW I know exactly what I am getting, and I like it. 



IamTrike said:


> Once we got annual passes we found that we really liked going every couple months. It's changed the way we tour a lot. We are a lot more relaxed as we know we're going to be back soon. For us its about a 9 hour car drive so it's not too bad of a trip for a long weekend.



Its about 10 hours if we only stopped for gas. With the children, it about 11.5. With a infant on the next trip... who knows?



Ariel484 said:


> You say "journal" like you don't enable via PM...


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: No, we are not doing it in 2018 and I am having major FOMO for that marathon medal.  I stood at the Wine and Dine Expo holding it, knowing there were still spots available and there was a discount in the W&D event guide, and my husband was chanting "do it, do it, do it..." but I have never run a full and I didn't know if I could safely get my act together and train for it.  He tried to convince me that I'd be fine, but in the end I decided against it.  BUT I will run the full in 2019 as my first marathon...I just really want Disney to be my first experience.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: When looking at first half marathons to run, I REALLY wanted to do WDW 2018, and the fact that it was an anniversary weekend made that desire even stronger (I know the anniversary was for the full and I wanted the half, but it seemed like there'd be carryover festivities). It ended up being impossible with other travel obligations. So we said "OK, for sure 2019." But now it looks like that won't happen either. So, I still have no idea when (if) I'll ever do a Disney race, and I've got serious FOMO.


----------



## jennamfeo

apdebord said:


> BUT I will run the full in 2019 as my first marathon...I just really want Disney to be my first experience.


T H I S. Disney was my first 10k and my first Half Marathon, so it only seems fair to make it my first Marathon as well!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> T H I S. Disney was my first 10k and my first Half Marathon, so it only seems fair to make it my first Marathon as well!


Same! Started with the 10K then Half, then Dopey!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: 2018 seemed liked if I was ever going to do Dopey, I needed to go ahead and sign up while I was still riding high from completing the marathon. All the anniversaries just seemed like a big added bonus! In terms of 2019, I honestly doubt I will be back. My mom and husband are stepping up big time in terms of getting the kids to and from school and watching them until my husband gets home from work while I am gone so it’s tough to be gone for that many days.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Being that this year (2018 race) is the 25th anniversary of the WDW Marathon, I was wondering how many of yall are running it because of the milestone or it was just the year you decided to run it and the 25th is just a bonus? Who is planning on running it in 2019? My unofficial count is somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 runners in this thread are running it this year. I plan on updating the OP tonight with everyones entry for the 2018 race.


I only registered for the full 8 weeks ago, so the anniversary wasn't really the pull (though I am looking forward to the medal, and I am not a medal guy). I decided to add the marathon to help me push myself in training.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

BTW, finished putting up my exterior Christmas lighting yesterday and paid attention to the number of lights - I was way off. My final total came in at 21,300, so @rteetz is our clear winner.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> The second comment about summer races. It's to darn hot to try to race during the summer. Just getting a run in more than 10 miles is a good day. High RH% and morning lows around 78 or higher make it hard to PR. Our race season is from Nov - March for long distance. I invite you over though to come run in this stuff in June for a 13.1 just for fun.



Yea, not a big fan of the heat being from the north that's for sure.  I think once the Temp+Dew gets over 160 I start to fry for sure.  Give me the 20-40s F.  I think the hottest race I've done to date was a 10k at T+D 141, 2016 Disney Marathon at 140, and 2014 Disney HM at 140.

I did look up the Hattiesburg Memorial 13.1 on July 1st (it's early at 5:45am which is just before sunrise).

2017 - Temp - 73, Dew - 72, T+D 145
2016 - Temp - 71, Dew - 69, T+D 140
2015 - Temp - 72, Dew - 68, T+D 140
2014 - Temp - 77, Dew - 74, T+D 151
2013 - Temp - 65, Dew - 65, T+D 130

That's actually not too bad considering it's July 1st.  That's pretty close to what I train (but not race) in during the summer (although mine is mid-day/afternoon whereas this race is sunrise, so it's bound to get much worse throughout the day for you).  Most of the Wisconsin summer is between 130-160.  I guess the way I'd look at it is you'd get an additional 4 months of training (from March to July) which could easily make up for the temperature difference in % improvement.  Will it be PR conditions?  No, probably not.  Those conditions would be about a 3-3.5% adjustment from perfect weather conditions (or a 1:55 vs 1:59).  But you may have made even more fitness gains to offset that and then some.

Maybe some day I'll make my way back down to the south and try it out for myself.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Being that this year (2018 race) is the 25th anniversary of the WDW Marathon, I was wondering how many of yall are running it because of the milestone or it was just the year you decided to run it and the 25th is just a bonus? Who is planning on running it in 2019? My unofficial count is somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 runners in this thread are running it this year. I plan on updating the OP tonight with everyones entry for the 2018 race.



I'm running this year because 1) a group of us are finally all able to go together; 2) it's the anniversary year; and 3) it might be* our last rD weekend for a while.



rteetz said:


> You’ll be back since @roxymama is doing it!



*or might not be


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD: Our annual pilgrimage in 2017 was the week right after the marathon and still seeing people walking around with their medals sealed it for us. We like bling. Dopey was not in the initial thinking but the kidos like to run as well and I now have ones old enough for the first 3 races, so at that point might as well go for the gusto. So upon returning from vacation I started training to be able to train for Dopey 2018. I didn't even know it was an anniversary year until sign ups.  My first half was the 5th anniversary of Tinkerbell so its cool that my first marathon will be an anniversary year too.

We are set to transfer this summer and if we get our top pick we will 100% be in for marathon weekend 2019 as well as space coast 2018.  So fingers crossed. @LSUlakes although I am sure you will get that POT those of us in the back corrals will gladly welcome you.


----------



## Chaitali

ATTQOTD:  I turned 40 this year and wanted to start training for my first full marathon.  I decided I wanted it to be Disney even though the race is in 2018, most of the training is in 2017.  I didn't realize it was an anniversary year until after I decided to sign up.  I'll probably be taking a break from Disney for a couple years after marathon weekend too.  We won't be back until after Star Wars land opens and we wouldn't want to go right at the beginning when things are super crazy.  So maybe 2020 or 2021?


----------



## rteetz

BuckeyeBama said:


> BTW, finished putting up my exterior Christmas lighting yesterday and paid attention to the number of lights - I was way off. My final total came in at 21,300, so @rteetz is our clear winner.


I used to count but have lost track. I just say I’m above 25,000 because that’s all I really know. 21,300 is definitely significant though!


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> *or might not be


I’m surprised of this coming from the guy who I think started the @roxymama dopey campaign.


----------



## kski907

DopeyBadger said:


> It's sparse for racing in Louisiana in the summer.



For those looking for summer races I highly suggest coming up here to Alaska.  We have lots of them as it's the best time to race up here. The temps will mostly like not be above 60.  
The Salmon Jam runs in Cordova, Ak are in July and have a half and full option.  The full starts at a glacier and runs into town with some amazing scenery.
There is also a half and full in Anchorage, AK in August.  I believe Jeff Galloway has done one of these races before, I have seen a picture of him running by a moose on the course.  
I might try the totem to totem half in Ketchikan in May since Tink is no longer an option.


----------



## apdebord

jennamfeo said:


> T H I S. Disney was my first 10k and my first Half Marathon, so it only seems fair to make it my first Marathon as well!





rteetz said:


> Same! Started with the 10K then Half, then Dopey!



Yep! Wine and Dine 2014 (the Splash and Dash year) was my first half!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I’m surprised of this coming from the guy who I think started the @roxymama dopey campaign.



Why? I said it might be our last, or might not be when she runs


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Why? I said it might be our last, or might not be when she runs


Oh I read it wrong got it now.


----------



## roxymama

I step away again for just a few minutes and....

Let's just say we should wait to see what happens 12/12 (come on lottery gods) and until then I'll be over here.


----------



## jennamfeo

kski907 said:


> as well as space coast 2018


After seeing @KSellers88's medal, I wanna do Space Coast!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  If I ever run a full, it would be at Disney World.  But my long runs for a half go a long ways towards persuading me that I don't actually want to train for a full.

I am running Dark Side Challenge 2018, but that may be my last race for a while.


----------



## GollyGadget

The anniversary definitely played into my decision. After I ran the PHM in 2014, I knew if I ever ran another marathon it'd be at WDW because at least if things went south I'd still be at WDW. I had a massive HM PR in 2016 which made me start wondering what I was capable of and if I should try another marathon. The 25th anniversary coming up pretty much sealed in the date. 

That said, I'm not sure when I'll be back. We generally travel new places and don't repeat destinations very often. There's too many things to see! If wine and dine ever moves back to a nighttime race, I'd start considering it but still not for sure.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I'm coming for the marathon anniversary, and probably would not have run another Disney race otherwise. Not because I don't like them, but because of the $$$. Couldn't miss the anniversary though.


----------



## LSUlakes

DopeyBadger said:


> Maybe some day I'll make my way back down to the south and try it out for myself.



Summer in Louisiana is the worse season to make a trip. Nothing fun going on at all. It's like being at Animal Kingdom in August. 



kski907 said:


> For those looking for summer races I highly suggest coming up here to Alaska. We have lots of them as it's the best time to race up here. The temps will mostly like not be above 60.



I would love to make a trip up there! I cant imagine what the airfare would be. Going to Alaska is on my bucket list of vacations.


----------



## Nole95

Here’s one shot of my finished setup for this season.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: The first time I entertained the thought of running a marathon, I was having a late breakfast while waiting to take Magic Express back to the airport on the Sunday of marathon weekend 2016, after having completed my first half marathon with my mom and mom-in-law the day before. I saw a mix of elated, overjoyed, tired, some hurting ppl with ice packs in various places, returning to our resort after having run the marathon, and I said to the moms: I want to do it someday.  But I wasn't mentally or physically ready to commit for awhile...
When registration rolled around for 2018, I was planning to sign up for the 10k and the half (with MIL), but she said, you might as well sign up for the marathon and just go for it, maybe see if you like it or not. She's an enabler too.  So, I registered for the 10k and the marathon as a 35th bday present to myself. The fact that it is the 25th anniversary is a bonus.

Edited to add: Will probably be at the 2019 marathon weekend in some fashion, as mom already expressed interest in a race or two...


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: I’ve been contemplating (and then chickening out) of Dopey for the last couple of years. But I ran the 20th anniversary of the marathon as my first marathon in 2013, so it seemed like good timing to finally attempt Dopey as part of the 25th. It’s highly unlikely that I’ll be back for the 2019 weekend - not sure my body, schedule or finances can handle this more than once.


----------



## LSUlakes

Updated the OP but still have ~ 10 people or so to input. I hope to get the rest in tomorrow.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Being that this year (2018 race) is the 25th anniversary of the WDW Marathon, I was wondering how many of yall are running it because of the milestone or it was just the year you decided to run it and the 25th is just a bonus? Who is planning on running it in 2019? My unofficial count is somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 runners in this thread are running it this year. I plan on updating the OP tonight with everyones entry for the 2018 race.



I would love to do an anniversary race (and that marathon medal is amazing), but ... Marathon Weekend is not on the schedule for me in 2018.
As for 2019 ... see @roxymama's journal (although something happened today that might lower the percentage a bit, but we'll see how the next 2-3 weeks play out)


----------



## WatchMeFly

Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving! Finally caught up on this thread.

My 5k went better than I expected. It was about 30 degrees at the start, and I really enjoyed the cold weather (which was surprising because I never have in the past). I'm actually considering a winter warrior challenge now that I know I might not hate the cold runs every day. Due to my knee injury I've been training in intervals, but I decided at the starting line to run for at least the first 5 minutes and see how I felt. I was able to run the whole race without any walk breaks (and hardly any knee pain)! This definitely showed me that my strength training and cross training have been paying off, and I think I can start increasing distances. My finish time was 31:28; not a PR by any means, but well within my goal. All in all, a great way to start off Thanksgiving.

ATQOD: I'm not running marathon weekend, but I was soo close to registering for it. Registration opened a few months after my first half and I wanted to bump up my distance to a marathon. Missing out on the anniversary year has definitely made me sad that it didn't work out for this year, but once I hurt my knee I knew there was probably no way I could be ready. Hoping to do my first marathon, or maybe even Dopey next year though!


----------



## jennamfeo

I just realized if I am doing Dopey in 2019, then I also need to do the Disney Paris Half in 2019. Because medals.


----------



## Disney at Heart

On eating the night before a long run: "What" I eat before a long run doesn't make so much difference as "how much"! I just keep it light the night before a long run (anything around a HM or more).

About Dopey: In 2015 I ran the 10k and half; in 2016 I ran the 5k and my first marathon; so in 2017 I thought I'd run Dopey and be done with my bucket list. BUT we know how the half turned out. Although I did the "unofficial POP/ AOA half," I wasn't satisfied, so 2018 is my re-do year. It is a bonus that it is an anniversary year. Will I do Dopey 2019? Doubtful, as I really don't like training for the marathon distance (as I am training for marathon 3 over the age of 60).


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Being that this year (2018 race) is the 25th anniversary of the WDW Marathon, I was wondering how many of yall are running it because of the milestone or it was just the year you decided to run it and the 25th is just a bonus? Who is planning on running it in 2019? My unofficial count is somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 runners in this thread are running it this year. I plan on updating the OP tonight with everyones entry for the 2018 race.


I decided to run this year for the 25th anniversary but my plan for a while has been to eventually do Dopey. So the allure of the anniversary is what made me pick this year.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

Sleepless Knight said:


> ATTQOTD: If I ever run a full, it would be at Disney World. But my long runs for a half go a long ways towards persuading me that I don't actually want to train for a full.


I am right here with you on all points, you read my mind! Disney is the only full I have even slightly considered, but for now halfs are about as far as I am willing to go with training!


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Being that this year (2018 race) is the 25th anniversary of the WDW Marathon, I was wondering how many of yall are running it because of the milestone or it was just the year you decided to run it and the 25th is just a bonus? Who is planning on running it in 2019? My unofficial count is somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 runners in this thread are running it this year. I plan on updating the OP tonight with everyones entry for the 2018 race.



I considered the marathon, but would have signed up mid/late October like last year.  My Chicago performance would have determined if I had another marathon in me a few months later.  Then I broke my back and all my plans went to sh*+.

If not injured, my big issue for not doing it was the proximity to New Year’s.  I couldn’t pull my kids out of school since they would be off for nearly 2 weeks.  Childcare is dicey when overnights and school is involved.  Next year would be such a better option because it is further from the holiday.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Its the end of the month and its time to post our monthly mileage!

ATTQOTD: A crowd pleasing ~ 16 miles. It's going to be a unpleasant 10k on Sunday.


----------



## Wendy98

And for you Chicago marathon folks, it looks like registration closes at 2 pm today (odd time).  I hate deciding this early and was ready to pull the trigger.  Then I saw my window doesn’t open until December 13.  It stays open until September unless it gets full.  This gives me so much more time to sit on the fence.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: After my run this afternoon it will be 130.5! I think that will be my highest mileage ever! Thanks @DopeyBadger!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Surprisingly just 49- which includes W&D 10K and Half and a local half.  Little lower than I wanted thanks to walking around the parks, travelling, then getting sick last week after my half.  Now my shoes are done for, but my new pair get here tonight so I can start December strong!


----------



## kywyldcat03

ATTQOTD: After tonight's run, I will be at 166 miles.  The most miles in a month for me ever! I also scored a PR in the Half this month as well! Missed breaking 2 hours by 9 seconds.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Nov Running numbers:

Total Miles: 168.39
Avg pace: 8:24 (once again, coming done due to longer runs at a faster pace)
Avg HR: 142 
Total time: 23:33:47

Well, I think I am glad Nov is behind me, and Dopey is not too far away.  I had some tendon issues on the lower right leg that cost me 5 days of training early in the month, and a spectacular wipe-out during the (supposed to be) middle of a run in the middle of the month that cost me a couple more days to heal.   I am dropping one or two days a week from the plan for the next month to make sure the tendon issue does not come back.  At this point, I am probably as ready as I can be for marathon weekend, and really just ready for it to be here!


----------



## JClimacus

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Its the end of the month and its time to post our monthly mileage!
> 
> ATTQOTD: A crowd pleasing ~ 16 miles. It's going to be a unpleasant 10k on Sunday.



Good luck anyway!


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> I just realized if I am doing Dopey in 2019, then I also need to do the Disney Paris Half in 2019. Because medals.



Well then you might as well just sign up for Chicago 2018 then as a practice run.

@FFigawi am I doing this peer pressure thing correctly?

ATTQOTD: 25.2 total November miles (EEK) but I was off for several weeks and only just started back recently.  Excited by what my totals will in early '18.  (Ask me again how excited I am once I'm actually doing them.)


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: 102 miles for me in November. Still battling an uncooperative left knee.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: Nov Running numbers:

Total Miles: 137.42
Avg pace: 11:03 (doing a lot of r/w training with my wife for her first marathon in January; btw I find the walking part harder on my joints than running)
Total time: 25:18:34


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:

Running:  Planned - 70 Miles; Actual - 71.9 Miles [I know, what an overachiever]
Biking:  60 Miles
Rest:  7 Days [What a great concept when training!]  

Extra Curricular:
Leaf raking / blowing ended mid-month.
Preparing for the inevitable snow removal activities.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: 126.2 miles! By far the best month of training so far. I don’t think I missed a scheduled run this month which may be a first ever for me!


----------



## DopeyBadger

*November Training Summary:
(Completed/Scheduled)*
Total Miles: 263.0 / 249.8 (105%)
Total Time: 34:37:00 / 33:03:38 (105%)
Average Pace: 7:54 min/mile (Goal Marathon Pace + 56 seconds)
Average HR: 138/min (69.5% HRR)

Happy with my November.  About halfway through, I decided to bump up some of the runs and really go for it.  So I ended up with 14 more miles than scheduled.  I actually ran about 12 sec faster on average from October (8:06 vs 7:54), yet dropped my HR by 2 (140 vs 138).  That's a good sign of progress, recovery and that the temps have dropped quite a bit.  The workout this past Tuesday included my 2nd and 3rd fastest miles ever (6:09 and 6:11) as part of a 5k Ladder workout.  I also finished a Daniels Threshold workout earlier this month that was my second fastest 5k, and then rested for 2 min and added another 2 more miles at that pace.  So overall, I'm happy with the progress.

Funny enough, I've got one more month left.  Well that's not the funny part, but what I wrote on Jan 1, 2017 is:

_2016 will likely go down as the most miles I have run in a year for some time (ended at 2500.15). I'm not sure whether I'll ever surpass that again, primarily because I ran too many miles for my current fitness level during the May-October cycle. All things considered, 2016 was a very solid running year for me. The main goal for the year was run lots of good miles. I knew 2016 was not going to be the year of the BQ because my fitness was too far away._

I forgot to take into account that while I won't train for as much "time", that I will get faster than 2016.  So I currently sit at 2,307 miles on the year and 238.6 on the schedule.  So barring something unforeseen, I should surpass 2016's PR of 2500.15 miles with about 2545.6 miles.  Although this will have been completed in slightly less time (2016 was 361 hours vs 2017 is projected at 355 hours).

Excited to see what this last month of training holds for me leading up to my next Sextuple PR Dopey Challenge!


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: 59.4 for November for me. Three short races (5k race, 5k fun run, 2 mile race) and runs built around them, plus a couple of missed runs. Getting back in to the swing of things now and have some good mileage ahead in December. Looking forward to it.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Well then you might as well just sign up for Chicago 2018 then as a practice run.
> 
> @FFigawi am I doing this peer pressure thing correctly?



You got it, girl!


----------



## Nole95

November Totals:  146 Miles

Feeling pretty good about Dopey at this point.  Only two more really long runs to take care of over the next few weeks.  Tapering just in time for Christmas.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> Being that this year (2018 race) is the 25th anniversary of the WDW Marathon, I was wondering how many of yall are running it because of the milestone or it was just the year you decided to run it and the 25th is just a bonus? Who is planning on running it in 2019?


Although I have always been interestedin Dopey, my reason for going this year is because the actual dates match my holidays. So, this will likely be my first and last Dopey, as the odds of the stars aligning in that manner again are very slim.



LSUlakes said:


> Its the end of the month and its time to post our monthly mileage!


75 miles, which is well short of what my training plan required. But it was a hard month for me mentally, so I am happy that despite my demons, I accomplished that much.


----------



## MissLiss279

November mileage - After tonight’s run, I should be at 145.4. It’s been a pretty good running month. Hoping December goes as well. 

December is when I start to feel fatigued and tired of training for marathons all year long. I’m hoping that with my @DopeyBadger plan, that maybe it won’t be as bad?? But December is routinely one of my highest mileage months, and it is the peak of training for Dopey, so I don’t know. But I’m getting excited for Dopey and thinking that I might try and PR all my races!! I don’t know if that will be possible, and I still want to soak in the experience. If I see Darkwing - no PR - I AM STOPPING!! (Boo to rain for the 2016 10k - almost had the pic.) 33 days til I’m at Disney!!


----------



## ZellyB

94 miles in November.  Good total for me although not quite as high as I'd planned.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:
*November Running Summary* (after tonight's 10mi progression run)
Total Miles: 151.73
Avg pace: 10:00 min/mile
Avg HR: 145
Total time: 25:14:10

All in all a pretty satisfactory month of training.  The entire point of skipping a fall marathon was to get to Dopey trained and uninjured.  So far that goal is on track.  Just one more month to soldier through, although it's a bear at ~180 miles!  Highlights from November included running two new (to me) half marathons at or near training pace.  Battleship Half Marathon and the Holly Springs Half Marathon were both fun experiences and conducive to use as training runs, although I pushed it a little bit more than I should have at battleship, wanting to continue my streak of sub-2:00 halfs.  November also featured a transition to new pairs of shoes which has typically been an injury trigger in the past, but I seem to have a better handle now on the mileage I can expect from my shoes and what the warning signs to trigger a change are.  Fingers crossed that the injury bug stays away in December!


----------



## The Expert

jennamfeo said:


> T H I S. Disney was my first 10k and my first Half Marathon, so it only seems fair to make it my first Marathon as well!





rteetz said:


> Same! Started with the 10K then Half, then Dopey!





Sleepless Knight said:


> ATTQOTD:  If I ever run a full, it would be at Disney World.  But my long runs for a half go a long ways towards persuading me that I don't actually want to train for a full.
> 
> I am running Dark Side Challenge 2018, but that may be my last race for a while.





AbbyJaws2003 said:


> I am right here with you on all points, you read my mind! Disney is the only full I have even slightly considered, but for now halfs are about as far as I am willing to go with training!



ALLLLL of this! In fact, I've been in burnout mode on running since after Tink this past year. My plan is to basically hit the reset switch and start completely over in January to train for all three Dark Side races. I signed up because family is joining me for the shorter ones and my plan was to do the Kessel Run (so much for THAT). I've been kicking around the idea of Wine & Dine, but I'm going to hold off and see how I feel closer to DS. I think I burned out because I committed to four Half Marathons last year, in what was really my first full year running. Too much too fast! I don't want to get into that mindset again.


----------



## Anisum

I should be at 129 miles if all goes well with my run tonight.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: 51.8 miles
Not what I was hoping for but not bad. Hopefully December will be better.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Not that I run the high mileage that some of you do, as I only run max 3 days a week, but November was low even for me... just over 20 miles.   My HM was on 10/29, and then I took 1.5 week off after that... and then I hurt my calf and took another week off before Thanksgiving.  Plus right now we're just in maintaining over winter mode, which usually means 3.5-4.5 miles a run, nothing long.


----------



## Jules76126

A fabulous 13 miles. It could be as high as 16 if I go tonight. I would also like to add all these miles were completed this week.

November was not a great month for running. I had a small health issue so I had to take 2 weeks off and with the holiday, it was a mess. In times like these, I usually say forget it. With one week left, I'll just start over next month. But then that month comes and I am no better off than before. This time I around I decided to have a strong last week so I could enter the new month with confidence and a routine in place. My goal for December is more consistent days. I have some lofty goals in 2018 and figured its better to start early.


----------



## jennamfeo

I am in awe of all your mileage and your dedication to training, especially during the holidays (which for me is the hardest time to find motivation). You are all my inspriration.

November miles: 45.7
That includes the Wine & Dine Two Course Challenge and the Avenger's Half. But November was actually my highest mileage for the year, followed by March at 43.3, when I was serious about training for Tink, but that fell off in April because I am really bad at sticking to a training plan. I think I will make it my goal for December to end strong and lock in the most mileage for the year in a month.
Edit: Going back through my Runkeeper this is actually the most miles I have ran in a month since I started running 5 years ago! Woo-hoo PR! 



roxymama said:


> Well then you might as well just sign up for Chicago 2018 then as a practice run.


You know I was considering it PRETTY hard as I crept around the forum board for the race but I am sure my husband would kill me. Haha.


----------



## kbenson13

My November mileage will end up at 91 miles, which is a personal record for me!

Apologies for bringing something up that's been discussed in the past, but I remember several people talking about some sort of energy drink (maybe it's a powder) that they swear by.  I even think one or two people on this board indicated they were brand ambassadors or something.  I can't seem to figure out how to search for it.  Any leads would be appreciated!  As I've been increasing my mileage, I've found that I need something better than the gels I've been using...


----------



## Miranda

kbenson13 said:


> My November mileage will end up at 91 miles, which is a personal record for me!
> 
> Apologies for bringing something up that's been discussed in the past, but I remember several people talking about some sort of energy drink (maybe it's a powder) that they swear by.  I even think one or two people on this board indicated they were brand ambassadors or something.  I can't seem to figure out how to search for it.  Any leads would be appreciated!  As I've been increasing my mileage, I've found that I need something better than the gels I've been using...


Probably Tailwind


----------



## MissLiss279

kbenson13 said:


> My November mileage will end up at 91 miles, which is a personal record for me!
> 
> Apologies for bringing something up that's been discussed in the past, but I remember several people talking about some sort of energy drink (maybe it's a powder) that they swear by.  I even think one or two people on this board indicated they were brand ambassadors or something.  I can't seem to figure out how to search for it.  Any leads would be appreciated!  As I've been increasing my mileage, I've found that I need something better than the gels I've been using...


I think you may be referring to Tailwind, which I think @FFigawi recommended.


----------



## kbenson13

Yes!  Tailwind it is.  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Chaitali

My November running miles will be 84 after tonight's run at the gym.  Though we had a vacation in the middle of the month which didn't have a lot of running miles but did have a lot of hiking miles   I didn't wear my Garmin for the hikes though so they're not included in the number.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: A whopping 13.2 miles... and that was all the RnR Vegas Half. Starting over in January as if I've never run before. New year, new attitude!


----------



## StarGirl11

Well today’s off to a good start. Got to take out the Unknown date next to Berlin Marathon in my sig. Got the email this morning saying I got in via the lottery! 

Have a six miler to crank out later among other things. But I could care less because I am positively giddy over the result.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Stealing @camaker's format again:

ATTQOTD:
*November Running Summary*
Total Miles: 185.84
Avg pace: 9:25 min/mile
Avg HR: NA. Yes, I have a heartbeat, but data is bogus due to cadence lock.
Total time: 29:08:35

I am wrapping up week 21 of a 22 week DB plan, getting ready for lift-off at Rocket City Marathon in 8 (yikes!) days. Did my last SOS (something of substance) run today.

Looking back at the log, it looks like I only missed 1.5 runs out of the 5 days per week x 21 weeks. (on purpose, due to an achy hamstring.) I'm not bragging (well, maybe a little), I'm just convincing myself that I am ready.

And I am.

10...9...8...


----------



## michigandergirl

November miles: 94.2

After the shin injury, I ramped up slowly, running 4 days a week for most of this month, but now back to 5 days a week until Dopey.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  60.42 miles, of which the Avengers Superheroes Half Marathon comprised part of that distance.  I also ran Avengers on 3 weeks training, which I don't recommend doing.  I finished the race with no major problems, but this experience taught me how much benefit truly comes from steady, consistent, and sustained training.

I always find it tough to resume running after a race, but signing up for another race usually kicks my butt into gear.  I addressed that post Avengers by signing up for Dark Side before my last long run for Avengers.


----------



## JeffW

kbenson13 said:


> Yes!  Tailwind it is.  Thank you!!!!!



FYI, you can get a 7 "stickpack" on Amazon of the different flavors and with/without caffeine, to see which you prefer.  Then order in larger quantities based on a trial.


----------



## JeffW

134.42 miles for me, which is about 15 shy of plan.  180 on tap for December before Dopey!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: More than 15, less than 20 mi, exact # depends on tonight's run. I took some planned time off after my HM on Oct 29, then didn't run at all on vacation, then tweaked my leg and had to rest... Worst month of the year! Looking forward to a more consistent December!

ETA: I am embarrassed to admit this after seeing people's 100+ mile month... Ouch.


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Its the end of the month and its time to post our monthly mileage!



113.2.
Ugh.


----------



## Disney at Heart

November miles: 156.13
Time: 28.5 hours
Pace: almost 11 minutes per mile - I just completed 20 miles and don't want to do the math right now!

This is a personal PR for number of miles done in one month. Congratulations to all others who also had PRs in mileage this month. We all rock!


----------



## kski907

November miles: 130- also a mileage PR
Time:  Way more hours then I would like to count

Proud of myself only skipped one weekend long run, but was a necessary evil in order to watch my DD compete at the high-school swimming state championship. Forgive, I'm a mom and have to brag for a moment. She finished 5th in her 100 back as a freshman and was part of the silver medal 4x100 relay. So well worth not running that weekend.


----------



## jennamfeo

kski907 said:


> November miles: 130- also a mileage PR
> Time:  Way more hours then I would like to count
> 
> Proud of myself only skipped one weekend long run, but was a necessary evil in order to watch my DD compete at the high-school swimming state championship. Forgive, I'm a mom and have to brag for a moment. She finished 5th in her 100 back as a freshman and was part of the silver medal 4x100 relay. So well worth not running that weekend.


BRB while I cry because my mom never went to my high school swimming events let alone miss something important to her for one. Good job mom and AWESOME job daughter!


----------



## LSUlakes

I finally got everyones (I think) January races in the OP. Sorry it took a while, work is picking up a bit as the year comes to a end.


----------



## Wendy98

November mileage:  85.15
Pace:  Not quite ready to go there yet, but it was around 8:00/mile

Once again, rode a ton on the spin bike and probably hundreds on the elliptical.

I had a couple of breakthrough runs this week, mainly because they have been (mostly) pain-free.  Don't get me wrong, it is a struggle finding my groove again.  I did a 10 mile treadmill run earlier today.  It took me about 1:16.  When I am training for a race, this workout takes me about 1:06-1:07 (104:30 is my PR in training).  There is definite work to be done but I very happy with the progress.

For those of you lamenting about less miles than you wish for the month, don't beat yourself up.  Also, don't wait for the "perfect" time to start running.  Do it now.  Only have the time or energy for a couple of miles?  Then do that.  Even less motivated?  Then do ONE mile and give yourself permission to stop after that.  Challenge yourself to do one more.  The great thing about cold weather running--you can get 1-2 in and get by without showering!


----------



## FFigawi

JeffW said:


> FYI, you can get a 7 "stickpack" on Amazon of the different flavors and with/without caffeine, to see which you prefer.  Then order in larger quantities based on a trial.



It’s more fun if you order directly from Tailwind. They included fun handwritten notes to you each time you order.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

November total - 138 miles. injured foot and weekend travel cost me a few runs, but I feel great headed into the home stretch!


----------



## jmasgat

StarGirl11 said:


> Well today’s off to a good start. Got to take out the Unknown date next to Berlin Marathon in my sig. Got the email this morning saying I got in via the lottery!
> 
> Have a six miler to crank out later among other things. But I could care less because I am positively giddy over the result.



Congrats!  My daughter texted me that she got in, too.  And it's on her birthday!

My November total is 139 miles running and 30 miles of walking in DC over Thanksgiving--which is actually pretty close to the run miles I didn't do over that period.


----------



## IamTrike

Wendy98 said:


> The great thing about cold weather running--you can get 1-2 in and get by without showering!



I am sitting in my office in my shorts and Skull and Crossbones running shirt from the flying pirate half marathon after just completing today's six mile run.  I didn't have time go shower afterwards.   Normally I just sit in my office alone and pound away on my keyboard, but today my boss decided to drop by and talk with me ....


----------



## sourire

November running mileage: 93 (I did miss a few runs on my DB marathon plan which always gets me stressed. I think I would have hit 100 if I had done them all as scheduled!)
Hiking mileage: 20ish

@Chaitali, DH and I went hiking for a few days this month too! We hiked The Narrows in Zion NP. Let me tell ya, hiking up that river in the current was an absolute leg workout and a half! It was also a bit terrifying, and I was worried to sprain an ankle at any moment (or fall and hit my head on a rock; flash flood; etc). But it was extremely, amazingly beautiful. I don't know if I could have managed to hike as far as we did without the fitness gained from running training (or to recover as quickly).


----------



## JulieODC

I wrapped up today with 73.5 miles this month - which is a record for me!

It as a great running month for me - I need to update my journal by this weekend, but everything feels like it’s coming together.


----------



## SheHulk

November mileage: 129. I missed one run on my @DopeyBadger plan. Definitely a record in monthly mileage for me but my average pace is slower, 12:12/mi. Fingers crossed the extra miles will pay off!


----------



## jennamfeo

I was just cruising through Facebook this evening and see a post from my cousin asking if anyone wanted to run at the Rock N Roll Arizona event in January because her work was giving their friends and family free entries.... So I guess I am doing the 5k and Half Marathon at the RNR Arizona in January! It was on my to-do list then got bumped but if it's free, I mean why not.


----------



## StarGirl11

Nov was just 55 miles. But with all the travel and stuff and no races I’m not too surprised the mileage was light. It’s going to at least double with Dopey and the Hawk Indoor Marathon.

What I lacked in miles boy did I make up in time and average pace. Overall time was 12:34:40 if I did my math right and an overall 13:43 pace. Also something that should improve next month since I’m starting to see an uptick in pace.


----------



## TheHamm

*ATTQOTD *and then some: 
*Short version*: low and inaccurate mileage, but a month of growth

*Overshare*:
-running miles: 16-27.  I need a better way to track this.  I have a fitbit, but it is terrible at communicating with the phone GPS (is it the phone?  Is it the wrist device? not sure but I hate both!), so I have at least 3 runs it did not track (including a 10K which it estimated as a 8K).  It is also 14% lower on a treadmill.  So while I was considering a black friday purchase of a different device and overwhelmed by picking one, I am more convinced I need to figure out something better soon.  I find myself paralyzed the idea that I will likely pick wrong at least twice.  The device I have was a gift from my amazing husband, it is not an amazing device.  
-walking miles: 40.2.  This is easier to track as I walk at lunch on a fixed distance track.  I am thinking I will run it in December, but the camber is irritating when walking, I am a bit concerned with running.
-Bags of Leaves: >14.  While we have a small yard, but a 100 year old oak tree and a walnut tree.  I hate the walnut tree. November has been an upper body workout month with sore arms and shoulders at least 7 days.
-New running gear purchased: Black Friday and small business Saturday enabled me to purchase leggings in which to run, along with 2 jackets which need to be returned to exchanged, and a lovely pair of "dutch running mittens" that seem like the kind of thing I had in jr high only in tech fabric and less colorful.
-Disney trips: 1 day at DL and DCA, scouting for a 2018 trip with kids.  As a former road warrior, I do not understand why I cannot be more chill about bringing along little people.
-Random Lessons learned: *(1) *I CAN FINISH A 10K!  Really, a year ago I thought a 5K was well beyond my reach.  I'm not sure I can pull off a half more because I think I need more time to train and I cannot figure out how to do this without sacrificing time with my kids, burdening my husband, skipping out of work, or giving up sleep. * (2)* I need a better planning & tracking system if I want to do better.  I look at home computer at night, work computer during the day, and they do not share files; a paper posted on fridge and cubicle wall is lost, so some other way of telling myself GO RUN 4 MILES is necessary.  _*Any suggestions?*_ *(3)* While I may preach using the right tool for the job at work, I am terrible at this outside of work.  I need a better tracking tool, I need a better scheduling tool, and I need to get clothing to make running in the dark & cold possible (or suck it up and buy something not knowing if I will hate it and accept it could be an improvement or a waste of $$). *(4)* I know lots about very little and think I need a more rigorous approach.  I am not sure how to address this, but plan to spend December considering before trying something for the month of January.  Coach or planning seem like a waste of money as I cannot seem to follow my own lame plan, but I also realize I have no idea what I am doing.  key point: I should try something and change my mind rather than do nothing.  I disappoint people all the time, the world goes on.  *(5)* I will consider more the T+D item mentioned here, I have noticed that temperature, humidity, and hills make more of a difference than I would have imagined.  As this thread is my main source of running info it has taken awhile for me to understand this is a real consideration, and I am still not sure what to do with it.  I did most of my summer running at dawn when it was mostly cool, but now it is frigid and dark so I am trying to figure out afternoon times, which I think will also be different than morning- is there some sort of equation for this as well?!* (6)* reading about others' journal is helpful.  I appreciate that so many people are willing to put their journey out there, and claim it as their own, 7 miles & chaos or 213 miles and different chaos. *Thank you all for sharing,* while it may be cathartic to type it out, you may just push someone along without knowing it.


----------



## SarahDisney

TheHamm said:


> -Random Lessons learned: *(1) *I CAN FINISH A 10K! Really, a year ago I thought a 5K was well beyond my reach. I'm not sure I can pull off a half more because I think I need more time to train and I cannot figure out how to do this without sacrificing time with my kids, burdening my husband, skipping out of work, or giving up sleep. * (2)* I need a better planning & tracking system if I want to do better. I look at home computer at night, work computer during the day, and they do not share files; a paper posted on fridge and cubicle wall is lost, so some other way of telling myself GO RUN 4 MILES is necessary. _*Any suggestions?*_ *(3)* While I may preach using the right tool for the job at work, I am terrible at this outside of work. I need a better tracking tool, I need a better scheduling tool, and I need to get clothing to make running in the dark & cold possible (or suck it up and buy something not knowing if I will hate it and accept it could be an improvement or a waste of $$). *(4)* I know lots about very little and think I need a more rigorous approach. I am not sure how to address this, but plan to spend December considering before trying something for the month of January. Coach or planning seem like a waste of money as I cannot seem to follow my own lame plan, but I also realize I have no idea what I am doing. key point: I should try something and change my mind rather than do nothing. I disappoint people all the time, the world goes on. *(5)* I will consider more the T+D item mentioned here, I have noticed that temperature, humidity, and hills make more of a difference than I would have imagined. As this thread is my main source of running info it has taken awhile for me to understand this is a real consideration, and I am still not sure what to do with it. I did most of my summer running at dawn when it was mostly cool, but now it is frigid and dark so I am trying to figure out afternoon times, which I think will also be different than morning- is there some sort of equation for this as well?!* (6)* reading about others' journal is helpful. I appreciate that so many people are willing to put their journey out there, and claim it as their own, 7 miles & chaos or 213 miles and different chaos. *Thank you all for sharing,* while it may be cathartic to type it out, you may just push someone along without knowing it.



(1) Congrats on learning such an awesome lesson! Increasing mileage for a half can definitely be hard, especially when you have family obligations, but I think it's definitely worth trying to figure things out.
(2) I put my running schedule in my Google Calendar. It shows up online, on my phone, and I've even imported it into my MacBook calendar (which keeps giving me annoying alerts, actually). Seeing the run among all my other plans for the day helps remind me to go make time to run.
(3) I hate spending money, so I buy cheaper clothing and just layer a lot. Cold weather gear at not-so-expensive prices is definitely out there, and if you don't love it, at least you didn't spend that much money on it.
Also, re: tracking ... before my Garmin, I used MapMyRun. I know people who use RunKeeper. I've even used the Fitbit app (I don't use the Fitbit itself because mine doesn't have GPS and I don't trust its distance measurements, but the app's tracker runs on GPS and mostly works ok).
(4) If you're looking for coaching, I know @DopeyBadger has helped a lot of people here by creating some awesome, personalized plans. If a personalized plan is not your jam, I'd suggest going online and finding a plan you like (a lot of people seem to like Hal Higdon, and I personally am a big fan of Jeff Galloway's runDisney plans) and sticking to that. Or finding a tracking app that has a plan available for you to use (I know MapMyRun has that feature, but I don't remember if it's free or you have to pay for it)
(5) I don't know much about T+D because I run by effort more than pace, but ... keep paying attention to the thread. People are always happy to offer temperature-related advice and insight.
(6) I second this. People's journals are such an awesome inspiration!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

@TheHamm , I saw a quote from Hal Higdon's Twitter feed today that I really liked.  He commented that standard training plans are impossible to customize for each person because so many factors beyond our control.  I interpreted it to mean that each person should choose a standard plan they like and then adjust it to fit their needs.  

I agree with @SarahDisney on the Galloway plans.  When I signed up for my first half, I didn't think things through.  As in, I didn't give a shorter distance a try despite having never run before.  I just signed up for a half and decided I would either succeed or fail spectacularly.   Many training plans overwhelmed me and contained a lot of running terms that I couldn't understand.  But the runDisney plans had the virtue of not costing me anything (in case I failed spectacularly) and actually being something I could visualize.  In the years since that first half, I have come to understand how training plans are designed to work.  The long run on the weekend helps you build up to longer distances gradually, thus reducing injury risk and the shorter runs during the week help you maintain your previous long run.  

When I got the ludicrous idea to sign up for Avengers at Disneyland with just 3 weeks to train, I was able to incorporate what I had learned from years of training and how training works to piece together a workable plan that resulted in me finishing the race.  

Don't be afraid to share your successes and failures here.  In my opinion, this community on these message boards places the focus helping each other get better and cross that finish line and doesn't care about what constitutes a "real" runner.


----------



## McNs

November Summary:

Distance 168km/104mi
Pace 5:06km/8:12mi
HR 152bpm

Not a bad month, I managed a couple of 15km runs which was good. It's warming up in my part of the  world so needing to manage hydration on long runs a bit more. Pace was average for me, only had one great run and lots of crappy ones. I only have 60km to go for my 1000 mile goal, though December hasn't started well - late leaving work on a Friday then stuck in traffic then kids were playing up. No after work running then and I compensated with wine and pizza.

@TheHamm enjoyed reading your overshare! Get a proper running watch - I have a Garmin which is fantastic. The model I have (FR220) syncs to my phone over bluetooth which makes getting run data to a website seamless. While the Garmin website is the main repository for run data, I spend more time on Strava (it syncs to Garmin) where I can follow and give kudos to a few fellow DISers via the DISboards club. I also use Strava to set goals - I have my annual one which I have found to be really good at keeping me getting out running, and Strava does a good job of letting me know how far ahead/behind I am.

Awesome results from EVERYONE last month. The only people who should be beating themselves up are the ones who didn't get out at all (unless you were injured...) As @Wendy98 said, start with a mile.


----------



## JClimacus

@TheHamm some people on this forum have very sophisticated tracking tools. I just use two spreadsheets on Google drive - one that has my plan and the other that tracks how much I actually ran. And I run with a Garmin GPS watch that tracks how far I ran.

I use the Hal Higdon plans (specifically, the Intermediate 2 Marathon training plan) that I modify a little bit depending on circumstances. Like you, I prefer running in the morning but that doesn't work during the week. The Higdon plan has me running Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday. Tuesday and Thursday are shorter runs, Wednesday and Saturday are medium length runs, and Sunday is a long run. For instance, this week I'm running 4 on Tuesday and Thursday, 5 on Wednesday, 6 on Saturday and 12 on Sunday. I don't really enjoy the weekday runs because the runs happen in the afternoon after work. I do enjoy the weekend runs, as I can do them first thing in the morning. One of the nice things about Higdon is that the key runs are on the weekend.

There are some contributors, like @DopeyBadger, that are really into tracking and data - NASA could learn something from him about tracking the physiology of astronauts. I think I'm more like you - lazy when it comes to that stuff and I do the minimum of tracking and planning. The Higdon plans have a simple structure that is easily understood, which makes modification simple when needed. I just track my distance in my spreadsheet and see how it is going according to plan.

I'm sure I'd be a better runner if I took the tracking and planning to another level, but that's just too much work for me.


----------



## whaler8

November miles  = 99.7
I know I ran through some airports to get to my gate last month, that counts to put me over 100 right?


----------



## FredtheDuck

TheHamm said:


> *(1) *I CAN FINISH A 10K!


 Hoooooray! And, don't count yourself out for a half just yet. Like you, a 5k seemed like a really challenging goal when I first started, then a 10k seemed really daunting, and the half seemed like it would be impossible. If you want it and can make training a priority, you'll get there! BUT, if you're happy aiming for and sticking around 10k distance, that doesn't make you any less of a runner (FWIW, the 10k is still my favorite distance)!



TheHamm said:


> *(2)* I need a better planning & tracking system if I want to do better.


 I'm definitely a @DopeyBadger plan appreciator, having him think through my level of fitness and goals and apply his knowledge and experience made training for my half SO MUCH easier and more enjoyable. For tracking, I used to use RunKeeper, now I use Strava, and I like it better. I have an AppleWatch, but I'm hoping to get a Garmin eventually (just for running, I love my watch for everything else). I like the analytics in Strava, and I'm just using the basic version. Also, during my first training cycle with a @DopeyBadger plan, I printed a hard copy and kept it on my kitchen counter near my coffee maker. I'm a morning runner, so when I'd come back from my run, I'd check it off. Something about having the visual, hard copy reminder of where I was in the plan and what I'd accomplished was very rewarding to me. Just my own personal experience.



TheHamm said:


> *(3)* While I may preach using the right tool for the job at work, I am terrible at this outside of work. I need a better tracking tool, I need a better scheduling tool, and I need to get clothing to make running in the dark & cold possible (or suck it up and buy something not knowing if I will hate it and accept it could be an improvement or a waste of $$)


 UGH I feel you re: the clothes. I tend to wait until I get annoyed that I'm washing the same pair of pants for the third time in 10 days (or, worse, that said pants aren't available because they're dirty), then I suck it up and buy more. I feel like running stuff is so pricey. BUT, once you have it, you have it. At this point I finally feel like I have enough summer/warm weather gear, and I just grabbed more pants/capris on the sale rack at my local running store. I try to look at that stuff as an investment in myself and what is a healthy habit.



TheHamm said:


> *(4)* I know lots about very little and think I need a more rigorous approach. I am not sure how to address this, but plan to spend December considering before trying something for the month of January.


 Ask questions here! I've been so grateful for all the help and pointers I've received from this group, and everyone is great about sharing where they found information/whose philosophy was helpful and why. This group is really a tremendous resource for knowledge (and, obviously, encouragement!).



TheHamm said:


> *(5)* I will consider more the T+D item mentioned here,


 I have a hard time with the concept, too. You're not alone. I started trying to be better about running by effort, as others have mentioned, but I still am not great about it. Look forward to hearing more about your thought process here!



TheHamm said:


> *(6)* reading about others' journal is helpful.


 I love reading journals too! They're so helpful, and so motivating (even if someone is struggling—it's helpful to see both sides... ruts do happen).



McNs said:


> No after work running then and I compensated with wine and pizza.



Always a good life choice.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jennamfeo said:


> I was just cruising through Facebook this evening and see a post from my cousin asking if anyone wanted to run at the Rock N Roll Arizona event in January because her work was giving their friends and family free entries.... So I guess I am doing the 5k and Half Marathon at the RNR Arizona in January! It was on my to-do list then got bumped but if it's free, I mean why not.



That is an awesome perk- I need better cousins or a cooler job!


----------



## roxymama

@TheHamm I understand where you are coming from.  Congrats on completing that 10k in just a year.  It took me well over a year to get the courage to go for that distance and I remember it being really hard. In hindsight it felt harder than my first half marathon...so it is amazing what our bodies can get used to with consistent work. 
The part you mentioned about making time for your family and work and running is something I think we all struggle with.  It was a huge concern of mine and so many people here helped me see that making time to better yourself (and not just the health benefits, but the sense of accomplishment and just the fun of it too) actually benefits your family.  Everyone wants a happy spouse or parent or partner or sibling, etc. 
For me I had to make the decision to be with my family (cook them dinner, play with my kiddo, get her bathed, read to her, tuck her in, all the good stuff) and then I'm out the door running at 8:30 or 9pm at night weeknights.  I know myself that waking up early is just not me...yet.  I save my shorter runs for the weekdays so that I'm still in bed by 10 or 10:30 which honestly is when I'd be in bed if I did nothing and just played on my phone or watched tv or did housework (which...yeah that gets mostly saved for weekends now.)  And then my long runs are the weekends.

I'm a @DopeyBadger plan disciple (I'm tagging you so that your alerts blow up again) and like @FredtheDuck I print out a hard copy for my purse, a hardcopy for my desk at work, I have it on my phone, and I write it on a calendar on my kitchen pantry.  Otherwise I end up forgetting if I'm supposed to run 5 or 6 miles and at what pace.  I also like to write what I'm doing for the week in my run journal here...like taking notes in college, writing it down once makes it stick a little more in my brain and kind of is my wake-up call of "oh wait, hubby has a meeting that night, gotta think ahead how to work it in."

I LOVE my Garmin 220 but wish I'd gotten a watch with a HR monitor.  I'm adding the HR on (coming my way in the mail) but I still really like how super accurate it is and easy...such an EASY watch!

Hope that all helps.  This group is literally the best to help you get to whatever your goal is.  And for the record...5ks and 10ks when you are going all out are frickin hard.  I try to respect those distances just as much as the longer ones


----------



## xjillianpaige

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Its the end of the month and its time to post our monthly mileage!



42.41 miles for the month of November! My highest month since I started running in July by half a mile!

Bonus: I ran for a total of 8 hours, 41 minutes & 25 seconds.


----------



## ZellyB

TheHamm said:


> *ATTQOTD *and then some:
> *Short version*: low and inaccurate mileage, but a month of growth
> 
> *Overshare*:
> -running miles: 16-27.  I need a better way to track this.  I have a fitbit, but it is terrible at communicating with the phone GPS (is it the phone?  Is it the wrist device? not sure but I hate both!), so I have at least 3 runs it did not track (including a 10K which it estimated as a 8K).  It is also 14% lower on a treadmill.  So while I was considering a black friday purchase of a different device and overwhelmed by picking one, I am more convinced I need to figure out something better soon.  I find myself paralyzed the idea that I will likely pick wrong at least twice.  The device I have was a gift from my amazing husband, it is not an amazing device.
> -walking miles: 40.2.  This is easier to track as I walk at lunch on a fixed distance track.  I am thinking I will run it in December, but the camber is irritating when walking, I am a bit concerned with running.
> -Bags of Leaves: >14.  While we have a small yard, but a 100 year old oak tree and a walnut tree.  I hate the walnut tree. November has been an upper body workout month with sore arms and shoulders at least 7 days.
> -New running gear purchased: Black Friday and small business Saturday enabled me to purchase leggings in which to run, along with 2 jackets which need to be returned to exchanged, and a lovely pair of "dutch running mittens" that seem like the kind of thing I had in jr high only in tech fabric and less colorful.
> -Disney trips: 1 day at DL and DCA, scouting for a 2018 trip with kids.  As a former road warrior, I do not understand why I cannot be more chill about bringing along little people.
> -Random Lessons learned: *(1) *I CAN FINISH A 10K!  Really, a year ago I thought a 5K was well beyond my reach.  I'm not sure I can pull off a half more because I think I need more time to train and I cannot figure out how to do this without sacrificing time with my kids, burdening my husband, skipping out of work, or giving up sleep.


Congratulations!!  Running a 10k is a great accomplishment.  I remember the first time I managed to run 4 miles in a training run and how proud I was of that.  It's so fun to be able to look at the progress you've made and to recognize that you can do more than you think you can.  Fitting in the time to train is a challenge for everyone and sometimes it takes some creativity to figure out a schedule that works.  For us, it means getting up in the pre-dawn hours to get in our runs.  I miss the sleep and getting out of bed sometimes at 4:30 (especially in the winter) can be miserable, but I never regret it after I'm done.



TheHamm said:


> * (2)* I need a better planning & tracking system if I want to do better.  I look at home computer at night, work computer during the day, and they do not share files; a paper posted on fridge and cubicle wall is lost, so some other way of telling myself GO RUN 4 MILES is necessary.  _*Any suggestions?*_



I roughly follow the Galloway plans but have added in more miles than in years' past.  I put my schedule on a pretty basic spreadsheet and map it out for the year with my various goal races in there.  I then update it after I complete runs with my actual result including interval(I'm an interval runner), total mileage and pace.  I color code it as well.  Because I really like spreadsheets.    Missed runs get color coded in red and I hate seeing red on my spreadsheet, so it actually motivates me to get my runs in.  Sounds silly, but little motivations can sometimes be all the difference you need.



TheHamm said:


> *(3)* While I may preach using the right tool for the job at work, I am terrible at this outside of work.  I need a better tracking tool, I need a better scheduling tool, and I need to get clothing to make running in the dark & cold possible (or suck it up and buy something not knowing if I will hate it and accept it could be an improvement or a waste of $$).


I really love running clothes (as my closet and wallet will attest), but you can find actually good running clothes at reasonable prices.  Definitely buying things though that allow you to handle varying temperatures is very important.  I've had good luck with running clothes at WalMart and Target, so it is possible to find perfectly serviceable items at reasonable prices.  Don't think running stores are your only options for reasonable clothing.



TheHamm said:


> *(4)* I know lots about very little and think I need a more rigorous approach.  I am not sure how to address this, but plan to spend December considering before trying something for the month of January.  Coach or planning seem like a waste of money as I cannot seem to follow my own lame plan, but I also realize I have no idea what I am doing.  key point: I should try something and change my mind rather than do nothing.  I disappoint people all the time, the world goes on.


Just tagging @DopeyBadger again because I think it's funny to hit him with a bunch of alerts.  



TheHamm said:


> *(5)* I will consider more the T+D item mentioned here, I have noticed that temperature, humidity, and hills make more of a difference than I would have imagined.  As this thread is my main source of running info it has taken awhile for me to understand this is a real consideration, and I am still not sure what to do with it.  I did most of my summer running at dawn when it was mostly cool, but now it is frigid and dark so I am trying to figure out afternoon times, which I think will also be different than morning- is there some sort of equation for this as well?!


I don't have a really scientific approach using T+D, but I do attempt to modify my pace based on conditions.  Usually I don't slow down enough in the heat and humidity though and always pay a price, so I'm still learning on that one myself.  Some lessons I'm slow to learn. 
*
*


TheHamm said:


> reading about others' journal is helpful.  I appreciate that so many people are willing to put their journey out there, and claim it as their own, 7 miles & chaos or 213 miles and different chaos. *Thank you all for sharing,* while it may be cathartic to type it out, you may just push someone along without knowing it.



I love my journal.  It's just another measure of accountability and I really do appreciate those who read it, boring as I imagine it can be at times.  But, both writing my own journal and reading others have let me also get to know people on this forum even more and makes it that much more appealing to know I may get to see some of them in person at a Disney race or (hopefully) at Chicago.  And it really helped me this year to push myself on my half marathon PR attempt.  Knowing how many people here were pulling for me kept me pushing even when I wanted to slow down.  Power of the Dis!!


----------



## SheHulk

McNs said:


> November Summary:
> 
> Distance 168km/104mi
> Pace 5:06km/8:12mi
> HR 152bpm


I saw that distance and pace and was like WHOA. I have to start representing my paces as km it looks great!


----------



## Dis5150

Another @DopeyBadger plan user/disciple here! 



roxymama said:


> I'm a @DopeyBadger plan disciple (I'm tagging you so that your alerts blow up again) and like @FredtheDuck I print out a hard copy for my purse, a hardcopy for my desk at work, I have it on my phone, and I write it on a calendar on my kitchen pantry. Otherwise I end up forgetting if I'm supposed to run 5 or 6 miles and at what pace.



This is me 100%!


----------



## DopeyBadger

TheHamm said:


> *(1) *I CAN FINISH A 10K! Really, a year ago I thought a 5K was well beyond my reach. I'm not sure I can pull off a half more because I think I need more time to train and I cannot figure out how to do this without sacrificing time with my kids, burdening my husband, skipping out of work, or giving up sleep. * (2)* I need a better planning & tracking system if I want to do better. I look at home computer at night, work computer during the day, and they do not share files; a paper posted on fridge and cubicle wall is lost, so some other way of telling myself GO RUN 4 MILES is necessary. _*Any suggestions?*_ *(3)* While I may preach using the right tool for the job at work, I am terrible at this outside of work. I need a better tracking tool, I need a better scheduling tool, and I need to get clothing to make running in the dark & cold possible (or suck it up and buy something not knowing if I will hate it and accept it could be an improvement or a waste of $$). *(4)* I know lots about very little and think I need a more rigorous approach. I am not sure how to address this, but plan to spend December considering before trying something for the month of January. Coach or planning seem like a waste of money as I cannot seem to follow my own lame plan, but I also realize I have no idea what I am doing. key point: I should try something and change my mind rather than do nothing. I disappoint people all the time, the world goes on. *(5)* I will consider more the T+D item mentioned here, I have noticed that temperature, humidity, and hills make more of a difference than I would have imagined. As this thread is my main source of running info it has taken awhile for me to understand this is a real consideration, and I am still not sure what to do with it. I did most of my summer running at dawn when it was mostly cool, but now it is frigid and dark so I am trying to figure out afternoon times, which I think will also be different than morning- is there some sort of equation for this as well?!* (6)* reading about others' journal is helpful. I appreciate that so many people are willing to put their journey out there, and claim it as their own, 7 miles & chaos or 213 miles and different chaos. *Thank you all for sharing,* while it may be cathartic to type it out, you may just push someone along without knowing it.



1) The time thing is always tough.  It's all about finding things in your life that you don't actually need to do right now.  Prioritize or make things efficient.  Sometimes that's easier said then done for sure.  But if you want to set a goal of a HM, then I can help set something up for you based around your life and your availability.

2) Potentially having something in your email or on the DIS might be helpful.  Then you could look at the PDF from wherever you have internet access.

3) I'm NASA level when it comes to tracking (lol @JClimacus).  Although we'll have to ask @Z-Knight if that's the case since he actually is a rocket scientist and all.  But I tend to use Excel quite a bit.  Also, I find Strava (even the free version) to be quite helpful.  I track nearly every aspect of data I can get my hands on.  It's helped take me from a 12-13 min/mile runner to a 5hr marathon to a 2hr HM to potentially a sub 3 marathon.

4) I'm ready and willing to help.  I make custom plans, but they're not set in stone.  I've got at least one person who never knows what day of the week they will run or if they can do 3, 4, or 5 days.  So that person kind of has an à la carte schedule where we've gone over the how and why to choose one run over another.  Other people have set schedules, but need to make adjustments from time to time.  They send me a quick PM and I usually can get back to them within a few hours with my best guess as to how to adjust.  I view myself as a Coach-Lite.  I'm free.  Have no professional experience.  But what I lack in professional experience or training, I make up for in my background in science, research and my own journey.  As I've told many of my runners, you can't disappoint me as long as you're trying your best.  And if your best means having to skip several days/weeks, then we adjust and move forward as best we can towards the goals.

5) I use the following adjustment % based on Temp+Dew.

 

The example is specific to someone, but the actual adjustment is standard.  But what I know from experience is not everyone needs a 2% adjustment at a T+D of 126-130.  So I use this as a starting point and then based on input from the runner on effort, pace, HR, etc.  We can learn where their specific adjustments are more appropriate.  I know I start to need adjustments after T+D 130, but later in the summer I tend to need less adjustments.  At the end of the day, I let my effort and HR help guide me in deciding what an adjusted pace should be.

6)  I highly encourage you to read others, but also to start your own journal.  Just a simple weekly update will help let you see where you've been and where you want to go.  Lots of really good scientific research that shows people who write down goals and the journey to those goals are more successful in reaching them than those who do not.  Those goals become a passion and something you can strive towards.  And a place like the DIS can be extremely encouraging when things are going well, and help lift you back up when things went different than expected.


----------



## tigger536

116.1, on the low side for me.  Still kept my running streak alive, but some life got in the way mid-month that zapped my will to do much more than the minimum (and some already scheduled races) for a couple of weeks.


----------



## JeffW

@DopeyBadger , I thought about you while reading an article in the Wall Street Journal yesterday titled "Finance Pros Say You'll Have to Pry Excel Out of Their Cold, Dead Hands" about peoples' passion for Excel


----------



## DopeyBadger

JeffW said:


> @DopeyBadger , I thought about you while reading an article in the Wall Street Journal yesterday titled "Finance Pros Say You'll Have to Pry Excel Out of Their Cold, Dead Hands" about peoples' passion for Excel


----------



## kski907

I'm not sure if this question has been talked about before, but I am wondering if anyone has experiences with any type of Run box subscription.  Family suggested as possible gift since there are no running or sports store here.  Curious if worth it?  Thanks


----------



## ZellyB

kski907 said:


> I'm not sure if this question has been talked about before, but I am wondering if anyone has experiences with any type of Run box subscription.  Family suggested as possible gift since there are no running or sports store here.  Curious if worth it?  Thanks



I think I remember that @Ariel484 did one of these once.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What types of food work well for you as carb loading meals before long runs? Do you have any that you will never try again?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I found pastas with a tomato sauce / meat sauce have worked really well for me. Also pad thai (SP?) worked well for me. Bad experiences have been with cream based pasta meals and I'm still 50/50 on pizza...


After having some tummy troubles this marathon training clycle, I discovered that eating spaghetti the night before a run over 13 miles helped a ton.  It makes it easy planning to always do the same thing.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Being that this year (2018 race) is the 25th anniversary of the WDW Marathon, I was wondering how many of yall are running it because of the milestone or it was just the year you decided to run it and the 25th is just a bonus? Who is planning on running it in 2019? My unofficial count is somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 runners in this thread are running it this year. I plan on updating the OP tonight with everyones entry for the 2018 race.


Having 2018 be an anniversary year was just a bonus (but it sure is a fun bonus!).  I knew BRF and I were going to attempt another rundisney race after her PHM didn't happen for her due to sickness, and I was feeling pretty adventurous so we literally signed up for it the very day I really thought about it and asked her if it was a possibility.  I'm usually not so spontanous!


LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Its the end of the month and its time to post our monthly mileage!
> 
> ATTQOTD: A crowd pleasing ~ 16 miles. It's going to be a unpleasant 10k on Sunday.



You guys are going to kill me, but I just added my November miles up and the total is 99.8!!!  I really wish I had a time machine to go back a day and run 1/5 of a mile!


----------



## IamTrike

kski907 said:


> I'm not sure if this question has been talked about before, but I am wondering if anyone has experiences with any type of Run box subscription.  Family suggested as possible gift since there are no running or sports store here.  Curious if worth it?  Thanks



I just signed up for the runners world version after the NY marathon because there was coupon in the virtual gift bag.  I haven't gotten my first box yet, but its on it's way.


----------



## PCFriar80

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> You guys are going to kill me, but I just added my November miles up and the total is 99.8!!!  I really wish I had a time machine to go back a day and run 1/5 of a mile!



I think it's time to drop the decimals, especially for those at milestone thresholds and just round up!  I'm in the holiday season mode!


----------



## roxymama

PCFriar80 said:


> I think it's time to drop the decimals, especially for those at milestone thresholds and just round up!  I'm in the holiday season mode!



I agree...GPS trackers aren't perfectly accurate.  Round it up!!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

PCFriar80 said:


> I think it's time to drop the decimals, especially for those at milestone thresholds and just round up!  I'm in the holiday season mode!





roxymama said:


> I agree...GPS trackers aren't perfectly accurate.  Round it up!!


OK you've convinced me!  I feel like I'm cheating, but I'll go with it!


----------



## Tennesotans

ATTQOTD:
*November Running Summary*
Total Miles: 158.50
Avg pace: 9:12 min/mile
Avg HR: 134
Total time: 24:19:00

I'm an "OCD software engineer" -- I track a bunch of extraneous training things


----------



## Ariel484

kski907 said:


> I'm not sure if this question has been talked about before, but I am wondering if anyone has experiences with any type of Run box subscription.  Family suggested as possible gift since there are no running or sports store here.  Curious if worth it?  Thanks


I tried out Stridebox. It was fun but eventually when I decided what products I did and did not like, it felt like a waste of money getting stuff I wouldn’t use. Here’s a post I did on one of the boxes: https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...allenge-complete.3221167/page-5#post-50941097


----------



## Wendy98

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> You guys are going to kill me, but I just added my November miles up and the total is 99.8!!!  I really wish I had a time machine to go back a day and run 1/5 of a mile!



My August total was 299.3 or 299.4 (I can't remember) and that was with 4 days of the month left.  I tried so hard to get that stupid .6 in but could barely walk without crying (fracture in my back).  Why, oh why do those numbers get such a hold on us???  In my mind I know I was easily above 300 since I never add in the dog miles or really easy kid miles.  FTR, I won't be going near 300 miles anytime soon--lesson learned by my aging body.


----------



## IamTrike

Ariel484 said:


> I tried out Stridebox. It was fun but eventually when I decided what products I did and did not like, it felt like a waste of money getting stuff I wouldn’t use. Here’s a post I did on one of the boxes: https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...allenge-complete.3221167/page-5#post-50941097



Well I just read your review and now I'm prepared for a box of disappointment when I get my runners world box


----------



## Ariel484

IamTrike said:


> Well I just read your review and now I'm prepared for a box of disappointment when I get my runners world box


 sorry! I hope you have a better experience than I did!


----------



## Z-Knight

DopeyBadger said:


> 3) I'm NASA level when it comes to tracking (lol @JClimacus).  Although we'll have to ask @Z-Knight if that's the case since he actually is a rocket scientist and all.  But I tend to use Excel quite a bit.  Also, I find Strava (even the free version) to be quite helpful.  I track nearly every aspect of data I can get my hands on.  It's helped take me from a 12-13 min/mile runner to a 5hr marathon to a 2hr HM to potentially a sub 3 marathon.
> .



You are definitely NASA level Excel user - that's no small feat. You should see some of the worksheets we use - woah!


----------



## Capang

First race in the books! It was a beautiful morning to run and it was a great race. I did the Christmas Story Run in Cleveland. It started downtown Cleveland and ended at the house used to film the movie A Christmas Story. It was festive and a wonderful atmosphere.  Since I’ve never raced before I didn’t know what to expect. I knew this was considered more of a fun run which is why I chose it in the first place. I was surprised at how many people positioned themselves at the front and ignored the pacers. We spent the first 5 minutes or so weaving in and out of people walking slllooooowwwwwlllllly in the middle of the road. Once we got past the first half mile or so it was a much easier run.
I was really scared to do this, it was totally out of my comfort zone. I spent the last week blowing off all of my regular runs and workouts, some not by choice, but most were total self-sabotage. I’m happy I stuck with it and did it. I really enjoyed the race way more than I thought I would. The medals were awesome! Spinners!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

So realized that to run 5ks with an infant in a stroller I must also train carrying her for the entire distance as she’ll decide at the start the stroller is evil and sob uncontrollably until she’s carried..


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Capang said:


> First race in the books! It was a beautiful morning to run and it was a great race. I did the Christmas Story Run in Cleveland. It started downtown Cleveland and ended at the house used to film the movie A Christmas Story. It was festive and a wonderful atmosphere.  Since I’ve never raced before I didn’t know what to expect. I knew this was considered more of a fun run which is why I chose it in the first place. I was surprised at how many people positioned themselves at the front and ignored the pacers. We spent the first 5 minutes or so weaving in and out of people walking slllooooowwwwwlllllly in the middle of the road. Once we got past the first half mile or so it was a much easier run.
> I was really scared to do this, it was totally out of my comfort zone. I spent the last week blowing off all of my regular runs and workouts, some not by choice, but most were total self-sabotage. I’m happy I stuck with it and did it. I really enjoyed the race way more than I thought I would. The medals were awesome! Spinners!
> View attachment 286305


Seeing as how A Christmas Story ranks as possibly my favorite Christmas movie ever, that race sounds like a lot of fun.  Great medal too.

If anyone is interested, I've posted some Star Wars medal photos from my recent visit to Disneyland for Avengers race weekend.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...comments-welcome.3517409/page-4#post-58531200


----------



## dis_or_dat

I looooove A Christmas Story and relish the marathon. 

*November Running Summary*
Total Miles: 88.4
Avg pace: 8:34 min/mile


----------



## SarahDisney

Signing up for a half next Sunday when I'm super busy this week and I haven't run more than 8 miles since the summer is a bad idea, right? #notaskingforafriend


----------



## LSUlakes

Tiger 10k Race Report:
Cool temps (50’s) with a 8:00 AM start. Goal was 1 hour since my training has been almost non existent and what has been done has been on the TM. 
Race started outside Death Valleys South endzone. The course passes through campus and around the lakes before eventually back into campus. The highlight is coming down victory hill and into Tiger Stadium, finishing on the 50 yard line. The 5k and 10k started together in groups with 30 seconds between. Worked really well. Approximately 4,500 runners total, which is a nice outing for its first year. 
So with a goal of a hour my goal was around 9 minute pace. It went like this:
1- 8:48
2- 8:38
3- 8:38
4- 8:41
5- 9:24
6- 9:15
.2- 2:21
Final watch time 55:45


----------



## GreatLakes

A Christmas Story run has become a Christmas tradition for me. I do the 10k every year. Tower City is beautiful at Christmas.

They have a virtual version for those not near Cleveland.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> Signing up for a half next Sunday when I'm super busy this week and I haven't run more than 8 miles since the summer is a bad idea, right? #notaskingforafriend


I signed up for Avengers with 3 weeks to go and hadn't ran consistently in a month and my last run of any kind of distance was the Dark Side Half.  



GreatLakes said:


> A Christmas Story run has become a Christmas tradition for me. I do the 10k every year. Tower City is beautiful at Christmas.
> 
> They have a virtual version for those not near Cleveland.


Thanks.  I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

2017 was officially the worst year of running for me. 

St Jude Half Marathon was the worst half marathon I ever experienced.  Not because of the course or the race itself but because of the personal turmoil I went through. 

Sad, emotionally story ahead.  Typing it all out is at least somewhat of an emotional release.



Spoiler



Last Spring, my cocker spaniel-doxie mix was diagnosed with Conjestive Heart Failure.  We’ve been treating the symptoms through medication and adjusting as needed. 

Last Sunday Night, it was rough.  He was up all night coughing and we gave him a third dose of medication at 12:30am to see if it would help and it did.  Monday I went to the vet to discuss and they decided we should increase his diuretic but as long as he still was eating and playing, he is ok.  The increase in diuretic worked well and I had no issues Monday or Tuesday night.  He was eating and playing like normal.

My husband was traveling Monday to Friday for work.  I was leaving Thursday for Memphis for St Jude.  As the dogs would have been home alone for at least 3 of the pill times, I decided to put them at our kennel as I knew they would have care. 

At 8:00am, right as the first corral for St Jude half Marathon/Marathon was starting, I got a call from an unknown number from Bonita Springs which turned out to be the kennel owners cell phone.  Jafar was refusing his pills and acting strange and she wanted to let me know. Luckily right at that time my husband arrived to pick them up as they just opened. 

I sent my husband a text as I got off the phone and didnt hear from him.  My desire to run pretty much was shot but I’m so glad I had @tankgirl427 with me so she kept me going as our corral started and let me freak out while making sure I was still walking at a decent pace.  I didn’t have the breath strength to try running as I was in and out of tears. As soon as we got through the loud start line area and to a quieter part of the course (33 minutes after first phone call) I got my husband on the phone.  He said he was on the way to the vet as it wasn’t good.  I heard again from him about 30 minutes later at the vet that they attempted to give him oxygen in the back. 

It was shortly after this time we pass a distillery handing out shots of whiskey.  I don’t think I ever needed a shot as bad as then as I felt so helpless. I felt so my guilt for not being home and my husband dealing with this alone. 

30 minutes later, I get a call from my husband that he needed 1100 dollars as otherwise the emergency vet he was sent from our vet wasn’t going to help him since our check was declined despite having the money in the account as my husband shredded his debit card and never replaced it and we never write checks anymore.  Well, the only credit card I had with me on course didn’t have that much available credit since I spent a lot on that card the last month between Wine & Dine, my work trip, Black Friday and Thanksgiving trip but thankfully they approved the over limit charge.  He also snapped at me about traveling too much.  He then called shortly later to let me know they planned on keeping him over night in an oxygen crate to help him breathe.

I was still a hot mess.  I had a couple of shots during the ‘fun’ mile through a neighborhood as it was an attempt to calm me.  Right at mile 9, I got the worst call that I was expecting but wasn’t prepared for.  My husband asked me to confirm but we had two options of intubating or euthanasia.  He was heading back to the emergency vet as we had that call.  I wailed so hard to the point the police office we were walking past was very concerned but luckily Betsy was there to explain. 

My pace slowed to a crawl.  I didn’t want to finish.  I wanted nothing more than to hermit or go home.  We somehow made it through at my new personal worse: 4:18:50

When I return to my friend’s condo, I call my husband and find out he didn’t make it to the vet before he passed.  So to add to my guilt, I know that my lap buddy died alone at a strange vet. 

I know we gave him a good life but I feel so bad about the end. I’m not prepared to be at home without him. 

My husband was supposed to leave on another work trip this afternoon but he’s leaving now at 4am Monday so he can see me when I get home a little after 10pm.  I know he’s as heart broken too.  We figured we would have more notice to know when it would be time.



I may give it a try again in two years to give the race a chance to actually be enjoyed.


----------



## BikeFan

So sorry to hear.  We have two dogs who are dear to our family and I can't imagine trying to run with that sort of weight on your mind.


----------



## SarahDisney

@Dis_Yoda, I can't imagine running under those circumstances. I'm impressed that you were able to make it to the finish line. I'm so sorry for your loss ... I can't even imagine how hard it must have been to not be able to be there with him when he passed.


----------



## SarahDisney

Guys, I did a thing ... https://www.disboards.com/threads/recapping-the-odds-in-which-sarah-plans-a-race-schedule.3651365/
(aka I can't make my own decisions, so now I'm trying to get other people to make them for me)


----------



## Princess KP

@Dis_Yoda so sorry for your loss


----------



## jmasgat

@Dis_Yoda  I can't begin to imagine your pain.  I am so sorry for the loss of your dog. I hope that in the not too distant future you can feel more positively about the love you gave him during his life, rather than the circumstances of his passing.


----------



## garneska

@Dis_Yoda, I cried reading your report.  I am so sorry for you. It is the most horrible pain. I feel so bad for you.  Remember Jafar had a wonderful life and you did everything you could for him.  I just can't imagine. I am so sorry for you.


----------



## FFigawi

@Dis_Yoda sorry for your loss


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Dis_Yoda I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SheHulk

So so sorry @Dis_Yoda . Sending peaceful vibes your way. You gave your companion a great life I'm sure.


----------



## IamTrike

So sorry Dis_Yoda,  I know how hard it is to loose a furry friend.


----------



## gjramsey

Rock and Roll San Antonio Race Report:  Oh Joy, it was a nice warm foggy morning in San Antonio this morning.  Yesterday, it was about perfect, today, not so much.  Woke up to check the weather, and it was a nice 66 degrees and a dense fog advisory.  And they were not joking, the fog was thick almost my entire race.  1/4 mile visibility for a good chunk of the race.

This was my third time running this race and on the third different course, and the 10th anniversary of the race itself. The race started right downtown, w ith the start line pretty much on top of a section of the Riverwalk.  The route heads west for a little ways, and then north and then back into downtown.  Just past mile 3, the route takes you right past the Alamo. Which was the biggest crowd on the race course, so I was shocked to see that the below pic did not have a single other person!  

 

The course than meanders on the roads up towards Breckenridge Park before heading back towards town.  As we started the way back towards the finish, the sky decided it wanted to rain on us as well.  This actually helped.  At mile 10.5, the route dipped down under a railraod track, and the hill back up was a doozy.  After that, the route continued up the one real hill on the course, with a gain of about 100 feet in less than a half mile.  The park the course went by here had an awesmoe mariachi band playing to the runners!  Perfect for SA, and not something I have seen at the other RNR races in SA.

Overall, I was not planning on racing today, and making it more a training run, which turned out to be a good thing!  My legs were heavy most of the race and could not really run much faster than I did.  I was able to practice a couple of times the art of stopping for a pic and getting back on the course!!!

Time:  1:46:04.  overall 442 / 10426, division 22 / 445


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

@Dis_Yoda I am so so sorry for your loss. Lots of thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Jenbo

I am so glad I found this thread! I am running the Disney Princess Half-Marathon and have been training since end of October. It will be my first half marathon so I am really excited and also nervous. I just want to finish with a smile on my face.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Ran 12 yesterday with my rD group and 20 today by myself. I was so amped up last night, wondering if Alabama was going to make it onto the college football playoff, that I barely slept. I was very tired when I started my run but considered it good practice for the WDW race experience. Turns out that running long while your mind is twisting over things like the college football playoff is awesome. When I finished my run I still felt fresh. Goes to show you how much running is mental.

Then I got home and found out that Alabama is in!

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## KSellers88

I am so so sorry @Dis_Yoda. I will be thinking of and praying for y'all.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Race Report:

I am hopelessly behind again, been a very crazy week.  Eager to catch up but thought I would share this.  On Saturday I got up at 1:45am and drove to a town just north of Chicago (about 5 hours from my house).  I could have driven the evening before and stayed in a hotel, but I am dumb (and cheap).  The race was the Arctic Frog 50K and was tougher than I thought it would be.  Going into the race my A goal was to go under 6:30 and my back up was just to beat my PR (6:50ish).   My first indication of it being an adventurous day was the fact that I did not put together that it would be an hour earlier there than home.  I planned to be there by 7am to sign in and get ready for the 8am race.  However when I got there the race organizers where just getting the gates opened...  I followed them into the park and then learned that it was in fact 6am, not 7am.  So yeah, I could have stayed in bed for another hour.  

At least I was ready for the cold, and it was.  I had lots and lots of time to warm up.  At the race briefing I learned that the course was made up of three out and backs in each 25K loop.  Good organization, everyone was very friendly, relaxed and welcoming environment.  In the first loop I learned that the second out and back was more of a run up into the hills on a never ending trail and then just when you are ready to cry out for mercy the end is found, becasue there is a road and a table with volunteers!  Yea!!!  Nope, you are then ushered across the street and continue on the trail further and further into the hills.  Eventually you hit the end and get to do the fun part, come back down that same trail.  The other out and backs are not nearly as bad but the third one comes just as you are rounding the lake near what you think is going to be the finish to the loop.  Nope first you have to run a .6 mile out and back and then come right back to where you were for the last mile.  Needless to say I came back to the start/finish a bit shaken and wandering how this race was shared to me as a "mello race".  Never listen to running friends.

Still I was very happy with my time.  The second loop was tough.  I have a sore achilles that reared it's head a bit, I slowed down and had to back off the down hills quite a bit.  I really wanted to push those downhill miles.  But felt it better to back off and just try to enjoy the the views and cheer on all the runners going by.  That is the thing with out and backs, you see everyone and everyone sees you.  Great when you are the one tearing it up but not so much when you are not.  Anyway, from there I cruised in.  I was very excited to see that my time was 6:08:23.  This was a huge improvement and I know if I had pushed I would have gone under 6.  Trail ultras are all so different from each other, but I think that this race was very comparable to the other 50k's I have run and I am counting it!  PR!  

It was a long, but happy drive home.  Now I have a short recovery and then I will ease into my Dopey simulations.  Good news, achilles felt really good today.  I will likely pull back a little on what I have planned for December and focus on my achilles exercises.  After Dopey I will shut it down for January and then begin plan for my first 100 miler in July).  I beleive I started by sharing that I am dumb!)

I hope that everyone else with races this weekend had good experiences.  Looking forward to reading those reports.


----------



## McNs

@Dis_Yoda thoughts are with you and your family for your loss. It’s never easy, I have that coming at some stage with my 15yo Pomeranian Pekingese (who continues to surprise me with his longevity...) I’ve lost a couple of cats before but somehow don’t think it will be the same when Olly passes. Cyber hugs to you.

@LSUlakes - awesome result! I saw it pop up on Strava, didn’t realise it was a race. You must be pleased with the time and I hope you can manage to keep the running up.

Also a round of applause to the other racers this weekend - well done!


----------



## JClimacus

@Dis_Yoda so sorry for your loss.

@Capang outstanding first race!

@LSUlakes nice result on minimal training!

@gjramsey nice report and congratulations on the result!

@Baloo in MI great result... I can't imagine running that sort of distance. 26.2 is plenty.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

@Dis_Yoda, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## apdebord

@Dis_Yoda my heart goes out to you and I'm so sorry for your loss.  Sending love and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## cavepig

@Dis_Yoda so so so sorry for your loss of your furbaby


----------



## Anisum

kski907 said:


> I'm not sure if this question has been talked about before, but I am wondering if anyone has experiences with any type of Run box subscription.  Family suggested as possible gift since there are no running or sports store here.  Curious if worth it?  Thanks


I've done Stridebox as well. I personally feel it's worth it to me because I have or will use/try most of it. I may not like all of it but it's worth a try. Stridebox generally sticks to a specific model of: 1 item to eat anytime which is usually a gluten free bar of some kind that may or may not be good. I've found two bars I love through this though so it's been worthwhile. 1 drink mix of some kind I've gotten Tailwind, Nuun, Gu, Skratch, Clif, and some companies I've never even heard of. I found a few I enjoy and generally use them either post training or during tri-training. 1-2 running fuels sometimes you may get one gel, other times I've gotten two packs of sports beans. I find this category is the most useful to me personally. 1 object support you with regards to running, I've gotten light up laces and flashy lights for running in the dark, gloves, water bottles, phone straps, headphones etc. 1 thing to protect you on a run, such as anti-chafe cream, cramp prevention things, salt tabs, or KT tape. You also get a sticker.

I will say I've tried a lot of things I wouldn't have tried otherwise and overall I enjoy it. Most of it I don't end up ordering but it helps me find what I like best.


----------



## Anisum

@Dis_Yoda I'm sorry for your loss. Wishing you and your family all the best going forward.


----------



## PCFriar80

@Dis_Yoda ..From one dog lover to another, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## FredtheDuck

@Dis_Yoda I'm so sorry for your loss - how very heartbreaking.


----------



## Jules76126

@Dis_Yoda sorry for your loss. From one animal lover to another, it is very difficult to lose a furry friend. I am impressed you were able to complete the race.


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats to all the racers this weekend!!

@Dis_Yoda I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DopeyBadger

@Dis_Yoda Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *With one month left to go in 2017, how are you looking for accomplishing your goals for this year? If I recall, I think I posted a question at the beginning of the year asking what everyone's goals would be, and curious how it all turned out for everyone.

ATTQOTD: 2017 will go down as my worse year of running hopefully ever. But, doesnt everyone enjoy a good comeback? 2018 will be my year, and that all starts now.


Edit:
QOTD for 2017 goals link. It was the very first QOTD for this years thread, so you can go to page one and look for your response if you are interested.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Well, my major goals for 2017 are past now.  I did okay.  I got a new PR on my half distance which was a big goal of mine, but fell short on my goal for my marathon - stupid hot weather in November - but it was still a PR for me, so hard to be too upset about it.  I had big plans at the beginning of the year to get into a tri, but that didn't happen, but this was pretty easily one of my best years in terms of training and racing, so I'm happy about that.  Last goal I guess is just to stay healthy and make it to Dopey in one piece.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  hmmm, well my goals were to attempt a BQ at Houston, and I did the attempt and the weather kicked me hard (but still had a PR).   The other goal was to PR the Half in March or April.....so I ended up getting the PR in Oct.   So I will take that as a delayed win!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I didn't have a goal starting 2017.  I was signed up for the Shamrock Half Marathon in Virginia Beach in March and I ended up DNS due to lack of/no training.  I had cross-training down, but just had no interest in getting the miles in.  I thought if I hit it hard in February and got a couple of longer runs in, I could wing it, but in the end I decided it wasn't worth potentially injuring myself.  Secretly, I'm glad I didn't as I still went to the race to support my husband running the full and they went through almost every weather scenario possible: rain, ice, snow, sleet, wind, sand storms, lol.  I was miserable spectating!  I did have my bib for this race and I put it up on my refrigerator as a reminder that I didn't train.  It definitely motivated me to get to work and my goal was to run Wine and Dine and finish strong.  I ended up running a half before Wine and Dine, and then one 2 weeks after, and I got a new PR at each race! So I think I definitely met and exceeded my goal.  Recently, I've been struggling with finding the motivation to do my short maintenance runs.  Went out yesterday and it felt like I was starting back at the beginning.  So my goal to close out 2017 is to make training a habit again.  I think I need to sign up for a January race to get motivated...I'm still thinking about Charleston; just need confirmation from my husband that he will be off work.


----------



## roxymama

@Dis_Yoda I wish I could give you a hug right now.  Sorry for you loss.

ATTQOTD: Looking back at the original goals post I had three ones.  Finish Tink (which I did happily), Sub-Hour for the 10k (which I was hoping to just eek under, but instead shaved a bunch of minutes off and got a bonus in-race 5k PR along the way) and I said I wanted to try to run a race with @DopeyBadger for a midwest meetup which was achieved with the 10k.
I had some other goals in my run journal too.
PR an 8k...I took my 50:02 to 46:08
PR a fall HM...didn't happen.  It was so hot that day and I missed it by over 2 min.  I think my fitness was good enough to have done well in cooler temps.
Drink more water...I've totally done better on this.
Take swim lessons...I can now comfortably swim with my face in the water, no goggles, and breathing like a normal person and not someone who is freaking out.  I've got more to learn in 2018.  Earlier this year I'd NEVER swam with my face in the water or knew how to breath while swimming.

So I'm super pleased with my year.   I'm working now to get me that Half PR next spring that I left on the table this Fall.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: I had no idea in January of 2017 that I'd be running again. I was 60 or so pounds heavier than I am now and miserable. I couldn't run up the stairs, let alone run any miles. I had no direction, let alone goals. At least I'm ending the year with a short list of goals for next year.


----------



## KingLlama

KingLlama said:


> Bummed.
> 
> Was all set to run my first-ever 10K this weekend.
> 
> A few days ago, I experienced some chest pain while mowing. Nothing crazy, and nothing that matched typical heart attack symptoms, but enough to warrant calling the doc. I went and saw him today, and while he doesn't think it's heart-related(actually thinks it's muscle-related), he has shut me down from running until my chest x-ray and stress test come back clean.
> 
> My BP was normal, pulse was normal, and EKG was clear. But he wants to play it safe. So it's no running(or even walking the race) until everything comes back and looks good.
> 
> I appreciate his concern, and I'd rather be safe than sorry. But still....I'm bummed.



*UPDATE: *Stress test came back normal. Signed up for a different 10K this Saturday. Have only run once since being cleared, so my time will be abysmal. But at least I'm gonna get it done.

Also, the organizer of the other 10K(the one I had to skip) is offering me a comped reg for a 10-miler in the Spring that he's organizing. So I'm not out any cash.

Glad to be hitting the pavement again!


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  Well, looking back it turns out that my 2017 running goals were delightfully vague and non-specific:

"Get my knee back in working order and drop the post-marathon, injury and holiday-related pounds I added. Getting used to a higher calorie intake as part of marathon training followed immediately by an injury layoff and the holidays was a perfect storm for weight gain. After that, I'll decide if the fall holds another marathon or just a few halfs in store."

So, let's break it down and elaborate a bit, shall we:

*1. Get my knee back in working order* - Very successful, very quickly.  By the end of January I was back to fully running and had added a 5th day of running to my weekly schedule.

*2. Drop the post-marathon, injury and holiday-related pounds I added *- I'll rate this one as successful, as I was able to drop ~10 pounds post-holiday.  I've also shifted the way I view my weight/size a bit this year.  I am in a pretty comfortable weight/fitness place for me in general and I've really stopped using the scale very much.  The problem that I've found now that I'm in this sustainable plateau is that if I deviate from taking my bp medicine (due to travel, usually, not wanting the effects of a diuretic on a plane or during long bus rides, TMI I know) or have a bit too much sodium in my diet on a given week I retain anywhere from 2-10 lbs of water.  That makes getting on the scale an almost random exercise from week to week as I found I was measuring more edema variation than actual weight gain/loss.  So instead, I now gauge where I am based on how my clothes fit.  I'll get on the scale on occasion for spot checks, but no more weekly weigh ins.  It seems to be working sustainably so far.

*3. Decide if the fall holds another marathon or just a few halfs *- The last two Marathon Weekends, I've been injured in the lead up and have had to use run/walk strategies to complete the races.  It's worked, but I really want to get to this MW healthy and able to fully enjoy the races, so I decided to forego the fall marathon and train directly up to Dopey.  I've still run a couple of fall races as training runs, but the focus has been on January.  So far, so good.  No significant blips or injuries and just four weeks of training left.  Fingers crossed, at this point!

I didn't specify them as goals, but I'm pretty pleased with 2017 and here are some of the other things I feel like I've accomplished:

Completed marathon #3 at 2017 WDWMW
Ran 7 half marathons (#10-16 in my career), set a new HM PR and had a streak of 6 in a row sub-2:00
Ran my first relay race (26.3 miles of 203.7 total miles)
On track for ~1,370 total miles for the year
Here's hoping 2018 goes as well as 2017 did!

*On a sad note*:
@Dis_Yoda I'm so sorry for your loss.  We have an English Bulldog that is 8 yo now and just thinking that he may not be with us for much longer breaks our hearts.  I can't imagine how painful it was to lose your canine best friend in that manner!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I don't remember what I listed for my goals (and I'm too lazy to look it up), so I'll list accomplishments.

2017 Accomplishments:
I set a 10K PR on a tough course in impossible weather.
I set a modern-day half marathon PR (I have a faster one from about 30 years ago in prehistoric times.)
Looking back at my training log, there are very few weeks where I didn't get 5 (or 6) runs in.
All my injuries were minor, mostly just of the aches and pain variety, nothing serious.

There's still a month left in 2017, and I have Rocket City Marathon coming up this Saturday!

If I PR on Saturday, I'm going to be seriously bummed that I don't have a 5K PR to score the Superfecta! (He says as he starts to look up 5Ks in December.)


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I wasn't on the boards when the 2017 goals QOTD happened, but I did state my 2017 goals when I started my training journal in April:

- Run a 5k race under 11 min/mile pace - DONE! (Suds & Soles 5k on 6/24/17)
- Run a 5k race under 10:30 min/mile pace - DONE! (Suds & Soles 5k on 6/24/17)
- Run a 10k - DONE! (Pike's Peek 10k on 4/23/17)
- Run a half marathon - DONE! (Parks Half Marathon on 9/10/17)

Late in the year I decided I wanted to try for a sub-30 5k based on my current fitness and I missed that. So that'll be a 2018 goal.

All in all, though, a really successful year when it comes to running goal attainment. Everyone here has played a large part, both as inspiration and support, so thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I'm so grateful I found this group!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With one month left to go in 2017, how are you looking for accomplishing your goals for this year? If I recall, I think I posted a question at the beginning of the year asking what everyone's goals would be, and curious how it all turned out for everyone.


I don’t recall what my goals were but I’m sure it was along the lines of finishing Dopey and maintaining my running. I feel I’ve done just that. I probably should have some more longer runs than I have done but I do feel I’m running more than I had in previous years.

Also @Dis_Yoda sorry for your loss. It’s never easy.


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With one month left to go in 2017, how are you looking for accomplishing your goals for this year? If I recall, I think I posted a question at the beginning of the year asking what everyone's goals would be, and curious how it all turned out for everyone.



Well overall 2017 was mostly good and I stayed on achieving my goal. I have had a setback as I injured my calf this weekend with a severe pull/strain. I don't think it is torn as there is no bruising or swelling but I could barely walk this weekend. I am going for treatment starting today, I refuse to believe that this will knock me out of Dopey but it definitely creates a problem in my last weeks of training.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With one month left to go in 2017, how are you looking for accomplishing your goals for this year? If I recall, I think I posted a question at the beginning of the year asking what everyone's goals would be, and curious how it all turned out for everyone.



I had only one goal for 2017:



DopeyBadger said:


> 2017 Goal - Run the Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon on October 1st in 3 hours or less to qualify for Boston.



I did not accomplish it.  I still nailed a PR of ~7 min (~3%) from my previous marathon (3:21 vs 3:14).  It was a definite blow to the confidence and caused a few sad days.  But I've picked myself back up (with the help of many of you) and am at an even higher fitness state entering Dopey.  I've already nailed down the 2018 goal - Run the Chicago Marathon on October 7th in 3 hours or less to qualify for Boston.


----------



## Dis5150

@Dis_Yoda I am so, so sorry! My heart is breaking for you. I couldn't help crying while reading your story. Our situation is eerily similar. My furbaby, Spock (a Chihuahua/terrier mix) was also diagnosed with CHF this past spring. He has ups and downs but mostly downs lately. He also last week stopped eating and refused his meds. Our vet was able to give him his diuretic in shot form, along with a antibiotic injection to stave off pneumonia and a steroid injection to help his breathing. He has had an ok week but yesterday was not good and I am afraid he is going downhill. My DH is afraid of having to put him down while I am at Dopey.

Your baby knew that you loved him and he is in a better place, not suffering anymore. I know those are empty words when your heart is breaking.


----------



## FredtheDuck

whaler8 said:


> Well overall 2017 was mostly good and I stayed on achieving my goal. I have had a setback as I injured my calf this weekend with a severe pull/strain. I don't think it is torn as there is no bruising or swelling but I could barely walk this weekend. I am going for treatment starting today, I refuse to believe that this will knock me out of Dopey but it definitely creates a problem in my last weeks of training.



Oh nooooo. Here's hoping it's just a random knot that will work itself out quickly!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> If I PR on Saturday, I'm going to be seriously bummed that I don't have a 5K PR to score the Superfecta! (He says as he starts to look up 5Ks in December.)



In case I need a 5K for a PR attempt, I found the perfect one:

https://www.fundracers.org/EventL.aspx?enckey=4ZxOXWyUAFdp8czESJm+pRXpMxQH7oysIvs+snIwEeQ=


----------



## jennamfeo

Capang said:


> First race in the books! It was a beautiful morning to run and it was a great race. I did the Christmas Story Run in Cleveland. It started downtown Cleveland and ended at the house used to film the movie A Christmas Story.


#RaceGoal I LOVE A Christmas Story and I need a medal like that in my life. And I don't think the virtual version would be good enough. I want to do this actual race.



Baloo in MI said:


> I believe I started by sharing that I am dumb!


I worked at a bar and we had a regular who did Ultras all the time and he would ALWAYS start off by saying how stupid he was and then go on to tell me about the 250 miler he just ran (that may be an exaggeration). So it's funny how you are also calling yourself dumb. Is that just an Ultra thing? Haha. 

@Dis_Yoda So sorry for your loss sweets. <3

Monday's are always my favorite days on the board. Race re-caps & coffee make my week start off great!

ATTQOTD: My goal for 2017 was to get my Coast to Coast medal. And while doing that, I PR'd my 10k & Half at Tink. That's a double win in my book. Plus running three Half Marathons this year, which would make January 2017 Jenna's mind blow to even think that was possible, also a win. I like where I am at right now and I feel like the goals I have in front of me for 2018 are just challenging enough to make me feel good when I start checking them all off.


----------



## IamTrike

Ariel484 said:


> sorry! I hope you have a better experience than I did!


  Ariel posted that in regards to me signing up for one of those runners, subscription box services.   I have since gotten an email that they were out of one of the things they were going to put in the box, so it's not off to a great start.


ATTQOTD:  I didn't really have any really running goals for 2017.    I've wound up slower, heavier and in general weaker at the end of this year than last.   About a month ago I decided I am really going to try to BQ in late 2018/Early 2019.  I am starting to get a little stronger/faster.   But it's a little depressing the tempo paces that Nike is picking for me as they are 45 or more seconds slowed than where I was a couple years ago


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With one month left to go in 2017, how are you looking for accomplishing your goals for this year? If I recall, I think I posted a question at the beginning of the year asking what everyone's goals would be, and curious how it all turned out for everyone.



I was hit or miss.  Here is what I wrote as my goals:

_My goals are to increase my total miles compared to 2016, do my first duathlon as I work on my swimming so I can do a triathlon, do more trail running, and I want to qualify for Boston. I get 5 more minutes next year so if I don't get in this year I'll try again.

I also want to do a few 5Ks with the running stroller once the kid is old enough for it. I need to add running:stroller to my SportTracks program so I can track my progress._

Increase miles compared to 2016:  Check
Do my first duathlon: Nope
Work on my swimming:  Check
Do more trail running:  Nope
Qualify for Boston:  Epic fail as I ran my worst full to date
5Ks with the running stroller:  Partial credit.  I did do one stroller race (and placed in the stroller division) but that was the only race I did with him.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: I met my goal - ran all the way up until I delivered, which was earlier than expected.

@Dis_Yoda so sorry


----------



## GollyGadget

My main goal this running year was to stick with it. I also wanted to improve my pot for the upcoming marathon.

My training has had it's slip ups and there's always room for improvement, but so far, I consider 2017 a success.  My first attempt at improved pot didn't work out as planned but I was able to find a fall 10 miler and totally crushed it with the help and wisdom from all you folks.

Time will tell how the marathon goes but I'm feeling stronger than ever and excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## Sailormoon2

ATTQOTD: My 2017 definitely fell short of intended goals. I did not PR any of my races, and in fact I got slower from April-September. So, I have sort of taken a step back (but still been training for Dopey) and will reevaluate expectations come 2018.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Thank you everyone for your kind words.  Sorry if I made anyone else cry along with me.  I hope no one else has to deal with that while running a race.  Crying and racing do not mix.

@Dis5150, *hugs*  I hope it happens either before or after Dopey for you.  The ups and downs of CHF are horrible.  It is such a hard decision to know when its the right time.  If you need some Vetmedin - let me know - I have an almost a full bottle as I just refilled last Monday.  Otherwise, it will go in the trash. 

ATTQOTD:  Well, I'm not meeting most of my goals.  I know I had a goal to run more in 2017 than 2016 which I know didn't happen.  I did get my ankle finally fixed and it has survived a 10K and Half Marathon now with 0 pain in my ankles so that's a positive.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I am closing in on my goal of running 1000 miles for the year! I had a PR for the half that I ran back in March so that was cool also. The funniest thing is that I wrote that I was considering Goofy this coming up January but wanted to finish the full first. Well I guess it worked because Dopey is just a month away!

@Dis_Yoda - I was in tears reading your post! We had a dog to pass away from congestive heart failure a few years ago. I still get choked up when I talk about him dying. I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With one month left to go in 2017, how are you looking for accomplishing your goals for this year? If I recall, I think I posted a question at the beginning of the year asking what everyone's goals would be, and curious how it all turned out for everyone.



I set the bar low for goals:
1. Run Injury Free
2. Do a Tri
3. Prepare for Dopey 2018

So far I haven't had any major injuries (knock on wood), I've done a tri, and I'm preparing for Dopey. On the first page of my journal I wrote that I wanted to get comfortable on a bike (required for doing a tri) and run a sub 1hr 5 miler which I've done. Overall it hasn't been a bad year thus far.


----------



## Dis5150

@Dis_Yoda thank you so much for the offer - those meds are so expensive! Spock wouldn't take the Vetmedin though. They gave him Spironolactone instead of that I think when he refused it. And he takes Furosemide and Enalapril too! I have heard that if you donate it back to your vets office they can give it to someone who is having trouble affording the meds? Our office does that at least.

And yes, it is so hard knowing when is the right time. Right now I am just watching him, hoping he will tell me when he is "ready".  And hopefully before or after Dopey. But I told DH I would give Spock lots of love before my trip and trust him (DH) to make the best decision. Thanks for your hugs! Right back at you!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: My goal was to get faster and I have no idea if I have accomplished that. I guess I will find out at Dopey, during the marathon at least. I just want to do better than last year.


----------



## CherieFran

November miles - 85 - actual my highest month since February!

@Dis_Yoda  so sorry to hear about your fur baby. I’m sure he knew that he was very, very loved.

ATTQOTD: My goal at the beginning of the year was to reach the elusive 1000 mile mark. With 2+ months with 0 running due to hip injury, the goal remains...elusive. Oh well.


----------



## Jules76126

It was not a great running year and that all stemmed from motivation. I had a goal to run a few races, specifically a half in October and did none of them. I was lazy this past winter and tried to get in the groove when the weather improved. However, we had a busy summer and once I knew that my race goals were unobtainable, I was just like forget it. I did make a commitment to myself to finish 2017 strong so I can start 2018 feeling good. I ran 5 days last week and hope to continue that through December. I figure if I can stay committed through the holidays than it should be easier once January rolls around. I also bought new clothes so I need to actually use them haha


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD:
Goal #1 was to PR my spring half marathon and I did! 

Goal #2 was to stay strong and injury-free to train for my first Dopey - I didn't stay injury-free but thankfully it didn't set me back too much - 30 days until Dopey!


----------



## Nole95

Goals for 2017 are pretty much met.

I wanted to get faster and PR a half marathon this year, which I did over Thanksgiving.
I'll hit 1000 miles running for the year sometime next week.
At this point I think I am about as prepared for Dopey as I can be.  Only thing I can't prepare for is what Mother Nature might throw at us that weekend.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With one month left to go in 2017, how are you looking for accomplishing your goals for this year? If I recall, I think I posted a question at the beginning of the year asking what everyone's goals would be, and curious how it all turned out for everyone.



Hmm, let's see what my goals were ...



SarahDisney said:


> Run a half marathon.
> Once I get through that, I'll re-evaluate. But that's something I've been working on for a while, and I just want to get there.



Done. And a second one.

I did have a few other goals during the year that I didn't necessarily share here:
1 - Get a good runDisney POT - Done! Got a 1:06ish 10K, which is more than I could have possibly hoped for
2 - Run a race every month from June through December - Nope. September didn't happen. December may or may not happen. Life got in the way, and while some of this life stuff has the potential to maybe turn out well ... I am a little sad about this.

So, depending on how you count goals (ie do they have to be written here to be official), I'm either 1/1 or 1/3.


----------



## JulieODC

Thanks for linking to the original 2017 goal question, because I had no idea what mine were — oops!!

But even without knowing my goals, I accomplished them all - finishes the PHM (and then went on to do Tink too)! And I stayed injury free and maintained my running motivation for the whole year

On to 2018!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: 
2/3
1. I did complete the Princess Half healthy. Never would have thought that I'd add a 2nd half this year and improve my time!
2. If everything goes as planned this month, I will exceed my 500 mi goal this year. 
3. I never trained for/focused on a 5K this year- have been more interested in distance, so this was a bust.

Have been thinking about my 2018 goals... goals should scare you a little bit, right?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Goal for 2017: Marathon PR at Rocket City in December...



I went back and looked at my goals and found the above. Which is weird since I didn't decide to run RCM until April or so I thought.

So I'll know this Saturday if I met my 2017 goal. Which leads me to this:

I have several A, B, C goals for RCM. But when it comes right down to it, there is no gray area.

There is only:
Pass : Fail
Light : Darkness
Heaven : Purgatory
Do : Do Not
3:59:59 : 4:00:00

@LSUlakes please add my race:

Dec 9 : @OldSlowGoofyGuy : Rocket City Marathon : 3:59:59


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:

After finishing Tink 2016 we saw a change in duty station and training went by the way side for the rest of the year.  So the goal for 2107 was to definitely get back on the training horse and learn more about all things that encompass running.  Finding this site and setting sights on Dopey 2018 have certainly helped achieve goal. The everything from "soup to nuts" information on this thread and others along with the feelings of comradery and support have been invaluable.  Thank you all.  I also feel as prepared as can be for Dopey and anxiously await January.  

Also thank you to everyone who replied on subscription boxes.  

@Dis_Yoda and @Dis5150 I too have been in your shoes.  My heart goes out to you and your family.  Thoughts and Prayers


----------



## Tennesotans

@Dis_Yoda my condolences 

ATTQOTD -- goals for 2017
Y'all will have to trust me since I didn't post these at the beginning of the year.

a) break 4 hours running a marathon -- NOPE (though I PRed with a 4:03:xx...)
b) race a 1 mile event, break 6:30 -- YES and YES
c) mileage goal "run the year" -- in progress... still on pace
d) PR at the Disney Half Marathon -- NOPE (cancelled because of lightening!)

2017 was a really good running year for me.


----------



## kywyldcat03

@Dis_Yoda so sorry for your loss.
ATTQOTD - Goals for 2017:

Finish my first full marathon without dying - Completed WDW Marathon in Jan in a barely upright position
Obtain a new HM PR - Did it 11/25 and got a new PR at 2:00:09
Break a 2 hour HM - Missed it by 9 seconds!
Beat my fastest mile of 8:18 - Did it in early Nov with a 7:33
Break a 100 mile month - Did it in Feb and will have more than 8 months over 100 by end of year
Break a 50 mile week - Did it last week with 54!
Exceed 1,000 for the year - Currently at 1,247 projected to be at 1,382!
Sign up and train for Dopey 2018 - Working on it now and will have nearly 1,000 miles in training completed with only 25 days off since June


----------



## NurseRunner

jennamfeo said:


> I was just cruising through Facebook this evening and see a post from my cousin asking if anyone wanted to run at the Rock N Roll Arizona event in January because her work was giving their friends and family free entries.... So I guess I am doing the 5k and Half Marathon at the RNR Arizona in January! It was on my to-do list then got bumped but if it's free, I mean why not.



I go back and forth on signing up for this one, it’s super convenient being just downtown, but 2 halfs in 2 weeks seems a little...stressful heh


----------



## kbenson13

I'm newish to running and new to this board, so I didn't post my goals for the year but goals were simple enough:

1.  Run my first half marathon--Done.  I ran the 3M Half Marathon in Austin way back in January.
2.  Run fast enough in that half marathon to get a "guaranteed entry" qualifying time to the 2018 Houston Marathon--Done!  I did it again at my second half marathon in April as well!  (Note that these qualifying times are wwaaaayy more generous than Boston!)
3.  Train for my first full marathon, which would take place in early 2018--In progress, though not going great.  I really don't like these extremely long training runs and my knees are really struggling with them too.  The 2018 Houston Marathon may be my first and last marathon.  For me, it feels like half marathons are a comparative joy, both in terms of running them and training for them...


----------



## KSellers88

I AM BACK!

ATTQOTDs that I missed:
*25th Anniversary*: I am running the marathon for this reason, that medal lured me in even though it will only be two months since my most recent and first marathon.
*November Totals: *111 miles, 9:46 average pace and 160 average HR. I need serious HR help!  I have no idea if it is just naturally high or if I am overexerting myself since I still consider myself new to this running thing even though I've been running consistently for 3 years now.
*Goals:* _My goals this year are to run at least 1,500 miles (did 1,000 last year) and complete a full marathon. _I have accomplished both of these! I am currently at 1,692 miles for the year and I ran my first full in November.


----------



## Chaitali

@Dis_Yoda I'm so sorry to hear about your dog and that horrible experience 

My 2017 goals were to run a challenge (Infinity Gauntlet completed), run more than 500 miles (at more than 600 currently), and train for a full (training is going well for the WDW marathon).

I'm having a hard time looking past the marathon though.  So I have no idea what my 2018 goals will be.  I don't know if I'll want to ever run another full marathon.  I think I should set some sort of speed goal.  I've gotten a lot slower this year


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My goal was to get my wife to join me for the 2018 Half. Well, not only did I get her to join me, but I also got my oldest son and a close family friend to join me. We are going to have a blast in a few weeks at WDW!

Roll Tide!


----------



## DopeyBadger

KSellers88 said:


> *November Totals: *111 miles, 9:46 average pace and 160 average HR. I need serious HR help!  I have no idea if it is just naturally high or if I am overexerting myself since I still consider myself new to this running thing even though I've been running consistently for 3 years now.



The HR is all relative.  I like using the %HRR method.  It takes into account your resting HR and max HR to give you a reasonable window for different types of runs.  So alone your HR avg of 160 isn't enough to say you're overexerting.  But since you're doing an average pace of your training at MP + 80 sec (8:26 estimate marathon pace vs average pace of 9:46), then it leads me to believe you're doing fine.  Does easy feel easy?  When you do a M Tempo run what is the avg HR?  Do you have a 5k race HR?  You likely just have a high maxHR.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

@Dis_Yoda Your story broke my heart.  I'm so very sorry. 

ATTQOTD:  That was fun to look through everyone's goals for 2017!  I must not have answered that day bc I couldn't find mine.  But I guess for the rest of 2017 I just want to stay healthy enough to finish WDW marathon training.  Only 34 more days!


----------



## KSellers88

DopeyBadger said:


> The HR is all relative.  I like using the %HRR method.  It takes into account your resting HR and max HR to give you a reasonable window for different types of runs.  So alone your HR avg of 160 isn't enough to say you're overexerting.  But since you're doing an average pace of your training at MP + 80 sec (8:26 estimate marathon pace vs average pace of 9:46), then it leads me to believe you're doing fine.  Does easy feel easy?  When you do a M Tempo run what is the avg HR?  Do you have a 5k race HR?  You likely just have a high maxHR.



The last 5k that I raced, my average HR was 164 with the peak being 192...that was in January though when it was cooler. All of my easy runs feel easy and I do not feel like I am gasping for breath or anything. On my final tempo run in October, my average heart rate was 167 with a maximum of 195. My resting HR runs anywhere from 52-60 and does not seem to go below that. I guess I could have just messaged you for help but you know I hate bothering you, LOL.


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD: 

I went back to find my answers. Here’s what I wrote:

1) To get back to a regular schedule of running, strength training and cross training. 
2) Spring Half Marathon
3) 10k PR in the summer
4) Full Marathon in the fall 
5) Be prepared to run the WDW marathon or Dopey in early 2018. 

I’m currently 2/4 and I think I’ll be good on #5.  

I started this year in a very rough place.  My dad died 12/22/16, and while it wasn’t a shock, because he had cancer, it was sooner than anticipated.  I was very depressed, and knew getting out and running would be good for me, but I just really couldn’t make myself do it regularly at first.  It was March before I was more consistent.  For that reason I cancelled my plans for a spring half.  I did do a 10 miler for WDW proof of time, and it went great.  I traveled more than planned this summer, so I also didn’t race a 10k but I did stay consistent with my marathon training. I completed my first full in October, and while I didn’t meet my secret goal I was only a few minutes off.  It was a tough course, so I was not too upset that I missed it.  Currently I’m not getting in every run for my WDW 10k and 26.2 races, but I’m doing ok considering an injury I encountered a few weeks ago. 18 miles done today 
This year I’ve had multiple firsts for most miles in a month, including my first time hitting over 100 miles in a month.   And it’s going to be more miles in a year than ever.  So all in all, I’m pleased with the year.  Definitely know I could have done better, but it was still my most successful year to date, so I’m happy with it. 


I’m already thinking ahead to 2018 goals, and I’m thinking shorter but faster plans!


----------



## DopeyBadger

KSellers88 said:


> The last 5k that I raced, my average HR was 164 with the peak being 192...that was in January though when it was cooler. All of my easy runs feel easy and I do not feel like I am gasping for breath or anything. On my final tempo run in October, my average heart rate was 167 with a maximum of 195. My resting HR runs anywhere from 52-60 and does not seem to go below that. I guess I could have just messaged you for help but you know I hate bothering you, LOL.



So your estimated HRR would be 143 (195-52) as long as the 195 maxHR is real and not a cadence lock anomaly.  The 5k is a good test of maxHR, but it's usually just a touch higher (but close enough).

 

These pace zones are defined by Jack Daniels.  So your easy runs should be about 128-148, long runs about 154-162, marathon 169-175, HM 176-179, 10k close to 184-186 at the end, and 5k close to 192-195 at the end.  The 162 HR average for November is 77% HRR.  So if all the values are correct (and you didn't have a bunch of cadence lock or erroneously values in the HR data set), then I'd say this is probably a bit high for a plan I'd write.  I'd hope to see you closer to an average of 69-72% or 151-156 average.  However, this is just another piece of data.  I wouldn't make any adjustments based solely off this and would just continue to collect data.  You are recently coming off a marathon which for me takes about 42 days of training for the HR to return to normal.  You're at 30 days post marathon, so I wouldn't be surprised if you saw continued dropping of your HRs for different paces coming up in the next few weeks.

BTW, if you don't know what cadence lock (or erroneous HR data) looks like, it looks like this:

Cadence Lock - where the HR and cadence data are equal.  Sometimes it lasts seconds and sometimes minutes.  You can tell because my bpm spikes at that moment to equal my spm.

 

This is erroneous HR data in black line.  For an unknown reason, I received a spike in HR data around 42-43 minutes.  That spike held a maintained value around 150.  Given this was an easy run (usually between 130-140), I know that this is faulty data.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@Dis_Yoda So sorry for your loss.



jennamfeo said:


> I worked at a bar and we had a regular who did Ultras all the time and he would ALWAYS start off by saying how stupid he was and then go on to tell me about the 250 miler he just ran (that may be an exaggeration). So it's funny how you are also calling yourself dumb. Is that just an Ultra thing? Haha.


That is funny!  Sadly there is likely some truth to it.  I know what I am getting into before I sign up, and I Keep doing it anyway.  So dumb, but consistent! 

ATTQOTD:
I looked at my goals and I met 3 of my 4 goals.  I earned my first ultra belt buckle, I completed all 5 of the ultra's, hitting the distances I set for the timed races and I maintained a focus on the privledge it is to run and try to really enjoy the opportunity - even when it hurts.  But I will not hit my first goal, which was 2000 miles for the year.  I am going to miss it by about 70 miles.  I am going to be just fine with 1930.  Maybe next year.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: My 2017 goals were to break 1:40 for the half and 3:40 for the full, and to prepare for Goofy 2018. I didn't make the half goal but I did manage the full goal. I'm battling a knee injury in the runup to Goofy... this past weekend I was able to make 14 miles on Sunday while walk/running the last couple of miles. I think I'll be able to finish the Goofy, possibly with some walk/running and a bunch of Ibuprofen, but I'll make it.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With one month left to go in 2017, how are you looking for accomplishing your goals for this year? If I recall, I think I posted a question at the beginning of the year asking what everyone's goals would be, and curious how it all turned out for everyone.



My only goal was to PR in Chicago. Thanks to a host of factors, I didn't run Chicago, so I didn't come close to meeting my goal. Thankfully, life goes on.


----------



## LSUlakes

Disneyland_emily said:


> So realized that to run 5ks with an infant in a stroller I must also train carrying her for the entire distance as she’ll decide at the start the stroller is evil and sob uncontrollably until she’s carried..



I have been lucky in never having this happen to me. KNOCKS ON WOOD. DS is almost old enough to go out got a run and I think DD is looking very forward to both of them being in the stroller. lol



Dis_Yoda said:


> 2017 was officially the worst year of running for me.
> 
> St Jude Half Marathon was the worst half marathon I ever experienced.  Not because of the course or the race itself but because of the personal turmoil I went through.
> 
> Sad, emotionally story ahead.  Typing it all out is at least somewhat of an emotional release.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Last Spring, my cocker spaniel-doxie mix was diagnosed with Conjestive Heart Failure.  We’ve been treating the symptoms through medication and adjusting as needed.
> 
> Last Sunday Night, it was rough.  He was up all night coughing and we gave him a third dose of medication at 12:30am to see if it would help and it did.  Monday I went to the vet to discuss and they decided we should increase his diuretic but as long as he still was eating and playing, he is ok.  The increase in diuretic worked well and I had no issues Monday or Tuesday night.  He was eating and playing like normal.
> 
> My husband was traveling Monday to Friday for work.  I was leaving Thursday for Memphis for St Jude.  As the dogs would have been home alone for at least 3 of the pill times, I decided to put them at our kennel as I knew they would have care.
> 
> At 8:00am, right as the first corral for St Jude half Marathon/Marathon was starting, I got a call from an unknown number from Bonita Springs which turned out to be the kennel owners cell phone.  Jafar was refusing his pills and acting strange and she wanted to let me know. Luckily right at that time my husband arrived to pick them up as they just opened.
> 
> I sent my husband a text as I got off the phone and didnt hear from him.  My desire to run pretty much was shot but I’m so glad I had @tankgirl427 with me so she kept me going as our corral started and let me freak out while making sure I was still walking at a decent pace.  I didn’t have the breath strength to try running as I was in and out of tears. As soon as we got through the loud start line area and to a quieter part of the course (33 minutes after first phone call) I got my husband on the phone.  He said he was on the way to the vet as it wasn’t good.  I heard again from him about 30 minutes later at the vet that they attempted to give him oxygen in the back.
> 
> It was shortly after this time we pass a distillery handing out shots of whiskey.  I don’t think I ever needed a shot as bad as then as I felt so helpless. I felt so my guilt for not being home and my husband dealing with this alone.
> 
> 30 minutes later, I get a call from my husband that he needed 1100 dollars as otherwise the emergency vet he was sent from our vet wasn’t going to help him since our check was declined despite having the money in the account as my husband shredded his debit card and never replaced it and we never write checks anymore.  Well, the only credit card I had with me on course didn’t have that much available credit since I spent a lot on that card the last month between Wine & Dine, my work trip, Black Friday and Thanksgiving trip but thankfully they approved the over limit charge.  He also snapped at me about traveling too much.  He then called shortly later to let me know they planned on keeping him over night in an oxygen crate to help him breathe.
> 
> I was still a hot mess.  I had a couple of shots during the ‘fun’ mile through a neighborhood as it was an attempt to calm me.  Right at mile 9, I got the worst call that I was expecting but wasn’t prepared for.  My husband asked me to confirm but we had two options of intubating or euthanasia.  He was heading back to the emergency vet as we had that call.  I wailed so hard to the point the police office we were walking past was very concerned but luckily Betsy was there to explain.
> 
> My pace slowed to a crawl.  I didn’t want to finish.  I wanted nothing more than to hermit or go home.  We somehow made it through at my new personal worse: 4:18:50
> 
> When I return to my friend’s condo, I call my husband and find out he didn’t make it to the vet before he passed.  So to add to my guilt, I know that my lap buddy died alone at a strange vet.
> 
> I know we gave him a good life but I feel so bad about the end. I’m not prepared to be at home without him.
> 
> My husband was supposed to leave on another work trip this afternoon but he’s leaving now at 4am Monday so he can see me when I get home a little after 10pm.  I know he’s as heart broken too.  We figured we would have more notice to know when it would be time.
> 
> 
> 
> I may give it a try again in two years to give the race a chance to actually be enjoyed.



Very sorry to hear about this. 



Jenbo said:


> I am so glad I found this thread! I am running the Disney Princess Half-Marathon and have been training since end of October. It will be my first half marathon so I am really excited and also nervous. I just want to finish with a smile on my face.



Welcome to the thread! Hope you find lots of useful info here! Good luck with your race!!!




McNs said:


> I saw it pop up on Strava, didn’t realise it was a race. You must be pleased with the time and I hope you can manage to keep the running up.



I'm pleased with the time based on my current fitness. The sad thing is I am sore today lol. I've wisely planned a rest day today and get back to it tomorrow. 



kbenson13 said:


> I'm newish to running and new to this board, so I didn't post my goals for the year but goals were simple enough:



Welcome to the thread! I hope you find the content in this thread helpful. Look forward to your post and come early January you will have a chance to answer that question for 2018


----------



## LSUlakes

It seems that I may have forgot to post races for last weekend. I am either overlooking it or did not do it. I want to apologize to those who had a race and did not get their recognition. 

Last weekend the following folks had a race:

02 - Baloo in Mi - Artic Frog 50k (6:20:00 / 6:08:23)PR!!!
02 - Capang - A Christmas Story 5k (NG / N/A)
02 - PaDisneyCouple - Girls on the Run 5k (NG / N/A)
02 - *DisneyDreamer - Santa Hustle 5k (NG / N/A)
03 - gjramsey - RNR Half Marathon San Antonio (1:40:00 / 1:46:04)!
03 - sky13 - Standard Chartered Singapore Half Marathon (2:59:59 / N/A)
03 - LSUlakes - Tiger10k (59:59 / 55:43)!! (official time)
03 - pixarmom - Last Call Half Marathon (NG / N/A)
03 - JulieODC - Angel Run 5k (NG / N/A)

If it makes anyone feel better, I am on the list as well.


----------



## WatchMeFly

My newest running accessory finally came in the mail!! Off to go test it out on the treadmill at the gym


----------



## jmasgat

Well, my goal was to "get back to marathon distance"  Unfortunately, that didn't happen in October due to.....injury (no surprise) But I'm close (knock wood). If all continues to go well, I will be just 7 days past the end of this year.

Another sort-of goal was to focus on running (versus continuing my tepid relationship with triathlon).  And one thing I did do was switch training plans (just because).  So I am now running 6 days/week, which is about all the focus I think I can manage!

So a mixed bag, but c'est la vie.


----------



## michigandergirl

kbenson13 said:


> For me, it feels like half marathons are a comparative joy, both in terms of running them and training for them...



I couldn't agree more with this statement.  Welcome to the thread!


----------



## KSellers88

Thanks @DopeyBadger! Great insight as usual. I'll continue to keep an eye on it and see what happens (while getting your feedback too of course). I tend get too focused on the numbers sometimes and I'm still just not sure what's normal for me or not.

On another note, today was my first day back at work since the Wednesday before Thanksgiving, and my computer decided to completely die at 11:30AM. I'll get a new one tomorrow, but it's like it knew I wasn't ready to be back and productive! LOL


----------



## McNs

My goal for the y at was to run waaaay more than last year (about 200 miles). Well I did - I had a 1000km goal for the year that I changed to 1000 miles in April. I have just over 10 miles to go for that goal, so really happy. I’ve set myself a sub goal of 200km for December, and 2000km for 2018.

I couldn’t have done it without this forum and all you wonderful runners keeping me motivated


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

@Dis_Yoda    May this quote bring you comfort:
“It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enought, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are.”       - author unknown


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Girls on the Run 5k report:
Saturday, DW completed her first race since the Wine and Dine 10k in 2016.  That was more of a walk than race, due to her stress fracture, making her August 2016 10-Miler her last true race.  She was a volunteer coach with GoTR for the first time this fall.  While there was a clock, there was no "official" time or finishing order.  The journey, the process, that was the goal.  There had to be well over 200 girls from around 14 schools participating, each with their running buddy for the race.  DW asked me to be her running buddy, and I was happy to join her.  Together, we followed the Galloway run/walk method, and finished in 46:22, for a per-mile pace under 15 minutes (the course measured long on my GPS). 
We enjoyed the course and atmosphere, and the runner info email the week leading up to the race was one of the most informative we've seen (shy only of Hershey and runDisney). 

On Sunday, I met a co-worker for a late morning run.  Total for Sunday for me was just under 8 miles.  My longest since the half in September, and the first back-to-back runs since at least then, I think.


----------



## WatchMeFly

ATQOTD: I hadn't posted in this thread at the beginning of the year, so I'm not sure what I would have said my goals were. My guess is they would have been to PR a half marathon, and be well trained for the WDW marathon this January. Obviously neither of these happened after I tore my ACL, but I'm so happy to be feeling strong again and can't wait to set goals for next year!



WatchMeFly said:


> My newest running accessory finally came in the mail!! Off to go test it out on the treadmill at the gym
> View attachment 286827



The watch was very inaccurate on the treadmill (unsurprising, but they advertised it to work so I wanted to test it). The HR data will be nice to have for all workouts though. I'm excited to use it for its' actual purpose as a GPS watch later this week!


----------



## dmross

@Dis_Yoda so sorry!! Sending you a hug.


----------



## MissLiss279

WatchMeFly said:


> The watch was very inaccurate on the treadmill (unsurprising, but they advertised it to work so I wanted to test it). The HR data will be nice to have for all workouts though. I'm excited to use it for its' actual purpose as a GPS watch later this week!


It might get better the more you run outside. Does it have a separate treadmill function? Or is there just the run function where you turn off the GPS? Mine (Fenix 5s) has a treadmill function, and I think it was off the first few times. However, usually once I hit stop, and it asks to save, it has an option to save & calibrate so I can put in the treadmill distance. Now, it is pretty close to matching the treadmill. It usually gets more ‘off’ when we do more intervals (OrangeTheory- lots of different intervals), but is really close with longer intervals of the same pace.

If it doesn’t have a separate treadmill function, it may still improve the more you use it with GPS, so it can start to learn your stride and cadence (I think).  

New watches are fun! I just got mine this last September.


----------



## IamTrike

WatchMeFly said:


> The watch was very inaccurate on the treadmill (unsurprising, but they advertised it to work so I wanted to test it). The HR data will be nice to have for all workouts though. I'm excited to use it for its' actual purpose as a GPS watch later this week!


I currently run with and Apple Watch Series 3.  My prior watch was a Garmin 235.   I found even with running outside a lot may pace is often off when I am on the treadmill.  It seems to do pretty well with my easy pace, but the harder I push myself the farther off the watches tend to be.


----------



## rteetz

So I’ve never really had an injury before in anything I’ve done. Over the last week or two my knee has been starting to hurt and this has never happened before. It’s kind of off and on too. My long run on Saturday it was okay. Today I did a nice 3.2 mike run to take advantage of the great weather and it hurt after that. I took some aspirin and now it’s fine but it was really hurting earlier. Any advice?


----------



## sourire

@Dis_Yoda I'm sorry for your loss!!

Congratulations to all of our weekend runners! Enjoyed the race recaps, as always!

ATTQOTD: I may have been lurking on this thread when the question was posed in January, so I don't have 2017 goals in writing, that I could find anyway. In thinking back, I know I had quite a lot of goals including: to run consistently/follow a training plan consistently, to attempt to run continuously instead of using run/walk, to PR a half marathon, and to maybe sign up for the WDW marathon (it was still a maybe in January, to be sure). After writing to @DopeyBadger in ~March, I managed to accomplish all of the above. [So if you have goals, you should just discuss with him, and bam, you'll do everything you set out to do.] 



kbenson13 said:


> For me, it feels like half marathons are a comparative joy, both in terms of running them and training for them...


While I haven't completed a marathon yet, as I report to you from the depths of marathon training, I'm going to go on the record and say that I'm not eager to train for another one. I just cringed as I wrote that. Is this blasphemous to say on the "Running Thread"? But wow, those of you who train for and run marathons and ultras regularly: you have my respect and admiration. I'll be sure to get back to y'all once the marathon is over, but @kbenson13, I'm definitely feeling your love for the half at this point in time...


----------



## WatchMeFly

MissLiss279 said:


> It might get better the more you run outside. Does it have a separate treadmill function? Or is there just the run function where you turn off the GPS? Mine (Fenix 5s) has a treadmill function, and I think it was off the first few times. However, usually once I hit stop, and it asks to save, it has an option to save & calibrate so I can put in the treadmill distance. Now, it is pretty close to matching the treadmill. It usually gets more ‘off’ when we do more intervals (OrangeTheory- lots of different intervals), but is really close with longer intervals of the same pace.
> 
> If it doesn’t have a separate treadmill function, it may still improve the more you use it with GPS, so it can start to learn your stride and cadence (I think).
> 
> New watches are fun! I just got mine this last September.


I have the vivoactive 3- I was so back a forth, but ultimately decided on the $300 price point, and chose the vivoactive over the forerunner 235. It does have a separate treadmill function, and I noticed as I clicked through after the treadmill run it told me to run/walk outside for 20 minutes to improve accuracy, so I'll do that this week. I did calibrate the distance after, although it didn't adjust my pace according to distance (I wonder if its a glitch or it just needs time). Thanks for the advice!



IamTrike said:


> I currently run with and Apple Watch Series 3. My prior watch was a Garmin 235. I found even with running outside a lot may pace is often off when I am on the treadmill. It seems to do pretty well with my easy pace, but the harder I push myself the farther off the watches tend to be.


I guess I was just expecting it to be more accurate because they advertise that function, but I don't know how it would actually track treadmill pace so I'll forgive the flaw. Maybe it will get more accurate, but if not I don't mind the 5 seconds it takes to calibrate the distance. The true test is GPS accuracy, so I'll have to see how it does later in the week. I almost bought the forerunner 235, but some reviews of the vivoactive 3 and some of the extra features convinced me to go with the newer watch.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> So I’ve never really had an injury before in anything I’ve done. Over the last week or two my knee has been starting to hurt and this has never happened before. It’s kind of off and on too. My long run on Saturday it was okay. Today I did a nice 3.2 mike run to take advantage of the great weather and it hurt after that. I took some aspirin and now it’s fine but it was really hurting earlier. Any advice?



Is there anything besides aspirin that helps with the pain? Stretching, ice, etc? Also - were there any major differences between today's run and Saturday's run? Different surfaces? Different shoes? Different pace?
(sorry, sometimes my differential diagnosis skills come out in full force and I ask a lot of questions)

With knees there are a lot of possibilities, and figuring out what's causing it is very important to handling it properly. We don't want anything to happen this close to Dopey!


----------



## Miranda

WatchMeFly said:


> I have the vivoactive 3- I was so back a forth, but ultimately decided on the $300 price point, and chose the vivoactive over the forerunner 235. It does have a separate treadmill function, and I noticed as I clicked through after the treadmill run it told me to run/walk outside for 20 minutes to improve accuracy, so I'll do that this week. I did calibrate the distance after, although it didn't adjust my pace according to distance (I wonder if its a glitch or it just needs time). Thanks for the advice!
> 
> 
> I guess I was just expecting it to be more accurate because they advertise that function, but I don't know how it would actually track treadmill pace so I'll forgive the flaw. Maybe it will get more accurate, but if not I don't mind the 5 seconds it takes to calibrate the distance. The true test is GPS accuracy, so I'll have to see how it does later in the week. I almost bought the forerunner 235, but some reviews of the vivoactive 3 and some of the extra features convinced me to go with the newer watch.


If it is anything like the 220, it does need some outdoor time to calibrate to your running, and it is always refining itself when you are outdoors.  You should also turn off the GPS when you are indoors on the treadmill, otherwise it will just be confused.   But the accelerometer part should work better after you calibrate it outside with some runs.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Is there anything besides aspirin that helps with the pain? Stretching, ice, etc? Also - were there any major differences between today's run and Saturday's run? Different surfaces? Different shoes? Different pace?
> (sorry, sometimes my differential diagnosis skills come out in full force and I ask a lot of questions)
> 
> With knees there are a lot of possibilities, and figuring out what's causing it is very important to handling it properly. We don't want anything to happen this close to Dopey!


I haven't really tried anything else other than aspirin. I run pretty much the same route all the time. Paces were similar distances were of course different though. They were different shoes but I have noticed the slight knee pain in both pairs. It does seem to happen less with one pair vs. the other. I agree I hope its nothing major this close to Dopey.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I haven't really tried anything else other than aspirin. I run pretty much the same route all the time. Paces were similar distances were of course different though. They were different shoes but I have noticed the slight knee pain in both pairs. It does seem to happen less with one pair vs. the other. I agree I hope its nothing major this close to Dopey.



The fact that it's worse in one pair of shoes than in the other makes me think it might be shoe-related. Maybe try not to use the shoes that hurt more for a few days and see if that helps?
Beyond that, I'd say try stretching it a bit next time it hurts (but if that makes it worse, definitely stop the stretching, and never stretch to the point of pain). A few days rest may also help ... sometimes it's just overuse and your knees need a break.


----------



## WatchMeFly

Miranda said:


> If it is anything like the 220, it does need some outdoor time to calibrate to your running, and it is always refining itself when you are outdoors. You should also turn off the GPS when you are indoors on the treadmill, otherwise it will just be confused.  But the accelerometer part should work better after you calibrate it outside with some runs.


Okay, thanks! No time tomorrow, but it looks like I'm braving the cold Wednesday


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> The fact that it's worse in one pair of shoes than in the other makes me think it might be shoe-related. Maybe try not to use the shoes that hurt more for a few days and see if that helps?
> Beyond that, I'd say try stretching it a bit next time it hurts (but if that makes it worse, definitely stop the stretching, and never stretch to the point of pain). A few days rest may also help ... sometimes it's just overuse and your knees need a break.


I'll try the shoe thing for sure. Thanks!


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Found my responses from last year...
1. Keep doing it. *Mmmmmmm sorta. I did well through September then kind of bailed. *
2. Keep up my strength training and add yoga. *Strength training, yes. Yoga not so much. I never found a regular class or studio where I felt comfortable.*
3. Train well enough to enjoy all the races I'm signed up for. *Mostly! I did all three Princess races, the challenge at Tink, the challenge in Paris and RnR Vegas. I can say I actually enjoyed all but the last one.*
4. Earn the Coast to Coast and Castle to Chateau medals! *YES!!!*
5. Keep those injuries at bay. *YES!!!*


----------



## McNs

MissLiss279 said:


> Mine (Fenix 5s) has a treadmill function, and I think it was off the first few times



Ooh how is the Fenix? I’m lusting after one so badly,I like the sapphire grey metal one. Have been dropping Christmas hints left right and centre!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

rteetz said:


> So I’ve never really had an injury before in anything I’ve done. Over the last week or two my knee has been starting to hurt and this has never happened before. It’s kind of off and on too. My long run on Saturday it was okay. Today I did a nice 3.2 mike run to take advantage of the great weather and it hurt after that. I took some aspirin and now it’s fine but it was really hurting earlier. Any advice?



Any chance your shoes are worn out? Before I tracked mileage, that would be my first clue (for me it was hips): a niggling injury with no apparent explanation.

And did you do ANYTHING (running or non running) differently lately? Examples: try to increase SPM, change foot strike, rake leaves, go up and down a ladder while putting up 25000 lights?

You didn't say where your knee hurts, but a lot of knee pain is caused by weak quads. Some easy time on the exercise bike or a leg extension machine can help. Disclaimer: use your judgement. This observation is based on my experience. YMMV.

Take it easy and rest up.


----------



## MissLiss279

McNs said:


> Ooh how is the Fenix? I’m lusting after one so badly,I like the sapphire grey metal one. Have been dropping Christmas hints left right and centre!


I like it! I found it for $90 off when I bought it, and my AppleWatch had kind of broken - so I somewhat justified the purchase that I could wear it as a normal watch.  Now my AppleWatch is fixed and I go back and forth between the two. The fenix was also an upgrade from my 220, so I get the added HR monitor for my runs.

One weird thing with it, the elevation is routinely off. When I’m running around the track, it will show elevation changes (220 did not), and when I start and end a route at the same location, the elevation at the beginning and end of my run are not showing the same. This could be because I live in a fairly flat area, so being 30 feet off may be in its tolerance range, but my 220 was not like this. The two watches must determine elevation differently, which I think I read that they do. But I love all the other information and options that come with it.


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> So I’ve never really had an injury before in anything I’ve done. Over the last week or two my knee has been starting to hurt and this has never happened before. It’s kind of off and on too. My long run on Saturday it was okay. Today I did a nice 3.2 mike run to take advantage of the great weather and it hurt after that. I took some aspirin and now it’s fine but it was really hurting earlier. Any advice?



So lots of good advise has already been given.  Other things I've done to reduce different types of knee pain.    I've iced my knees and the attachment points near it.  I've foam rolled and stretched a lot. I've also used compression tights to help periodically.  I think the shoe thing is definitely worth checking out too.


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> The fact that it's worse in one pair of shoes than in the other makes me think it might be shoe-related. Maybe try not to use the shoes that hurt more for a few days and see if that helps?
> Beyond that, I'd say try stretching it a bit next time it hurts (but if that makes it worse, definitely stop the stretching, and never stretch to the point of pain). A few days rest may also help ... sometimes it's just overuse and your knees need a break.



Just to build on this slightly.  Are you tracking the mileage on your shoes?  Knee pain is one of the early indicators that my shoes are getting near the end of their useful running life.


----------



## LSUlakes

IamTrike said:


> I currently run with and Apple Watch Series 3. My prior watch was a Garmin 235. I found even with running outside a lot may pace is often off when I am on the treadmill. It seems to do pretty well with my easy pace, but the harder I push myself the farther off the watches tend to be.



My experience is similar with my Garmin as well. To get even somewhat decent accurate number on the TM, I found you need to get a few outdoor runs in for the watch to build a history of arm movement / to a certain pace. But even then, if you try to do some speed work on the TM with it, it rarely keeps up. I found that it really likes to assume the pace of your last run outdoors when on the TM. 



rteetz said:


> So I’ve never really had an injury before in anything I’ve done. Over the last week or two my knee has been starting to hurt and this has never happened before. It’s kind of off and on too. My long run on Saturday it was okay. Today I did a nice 3.2 mike run to take advantage of the great weather and it hurt after that. I took some aspirin and now it’s fine but it was really hurting earlier. Any advice?



I've had similar type issues and I was given the following advice: 
1. Make sure your shoes are still good. (Check miles or time being used)
2. If the road is slightly tilted (as it should be) try to run on the opposite side. (This is against running rules and somewhat dangerous, but it helps)
3. A lot of knee issues can be corrected by strengthening your core.

With less than a month to go, how many 20 milers do you have in so far? Is your last one this weekend or next?


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *After a race / long run / hard workout and you have sore legs the next day, what is the best way you have found to loosen things up before your next run? Do you take a rest day, active recovery day (easy run), or keep doing whatever your running plans tells you?

ATTQOTD: I've always been told the best way to loosen up sore legs and to get that feeling to go away is to use those muscles again. My answer kinda depends on the situation though. After a race like a marathon, half marathon or 17+ miler, I found the more I walk after the better I am. For hard workouts or short races and easy recovery run the next day helps a lot as well. The one thing I have found is, not doing anything prolongs the soreness in my legs.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> So I’ve never really had an injury before in anything I’ve done. Over the last week or two my knee has been starting to hurt and this has never happened before. It’s kind of off and on too. My long run on Saturday it was okay. Today I did a nice 3.2 mike run to take advantage of the great weather and it hurt after that. I took some aspirin and now it’s fine but it was really hurting earlier. Any advice?


I'm gonna jump on the "it's probably your shoes" bandwagon - did you ever go to a running store to get fitted for shoes? If not, it may be time to do that.  

Otherwise I'll echo everyone else and suggest checking the miles/wear on your shoes and see if it's time to dump them.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  I usually take a rest day and then try to do an active recovery (easy run/walk) before going back to a regular running schedule.  It also depends on how sore they are.  If just a little sore, I just usually stick with my running plan as I only run 4 days a week as it is typically.


----------



## rteetz

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Any chance your shoes are worn out? Before I tracked mileage, that would be my first clue (for me it was hips): a niggling injury with no apparent explanation.
> 
> And did you do ANYTHING (running or non running) differently lately? Examples: try to increase SPM, change foot strike, rake leaves, go up and down a ladder while putting up 25000 lights?
> 
> You didn't say where your knee hurts, but a lot of knee pain is caused by weak quads. Some easy time on the exercise bike or a leg extension machine can help. Disclaimer: use your judgement. This observation is based on my experience. YMMV.
> 
> Take it easy and rest up.


The shoe I used yesterday is the newest shoe I have so I can’t see it being worn out. I don’t think I’ve done anything different lately either. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> My experience is similar with my Garmin as well. To get even somewhat decent accurate number on the TM, I found you need to get a few outdoor runs in for the watch to build a history of arm movement / to a certain pace. But even then, if you try to do some speed work on the TM with it, it rarely keeps up. I found that it really likes to assume the pace of your last run outdoors when on the TM.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had similar type issues and I was given the following advice:
> 1. Make sure your shoes are still good. (Check miles or time being used)
> 2. If the road is slightly tilted (as it should be) try to run on the opposite side. (This is against running rules and somewhat dangerous, but it helps)
> 3. A lot of knee issues can be corrected by strengthening your core.
> 
> With less than a month to go, how many 20 milers do you have in so far? Is your last one this weekend or next?


My last one is next weekend. Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> I'm gonna jump on the "it's probably your shoes" bandwagon - did you ever go to a running store to get fitted for shoes? If not, it may be time to do that.
> 
> Otherwise I'll echo everyone else and suggest checking the miles/wear on your shoes and see if it's time to dump them.


I haven’t been to a running store yet. Do you think it would be too late to do that with dopey less than a month away now?


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a race / long run / hard workout and you have sore legs the next day, what is the best way you have found to loosen things up before your next run? Do you take a rest day, active recovery day (easy run), or keep doing whatever your running plans tells you?


Rest day which my plan usually has after a long run. I am walking around usually at school so that helps as well.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> I haven’t been to a running store yet. Do you think it would be too late to do that with dopey less than a month away now?


I think it's worth a visit to get fitted...  It could just be that they're different shoes than what you've been using though.  Hope it feels better soon!

If it's still bugging you when race weekend comes around, you could get the knee taped at the KT Tape booth.

EDIT: The more I'm thinking about it, the more I feel like you're probably right that it's too close to the race to get new shoes - maybe you can go back to a new pair of the ones you were using before??  And then get fitted once Dopey is dunzo??


----------



## JClimacus

rteetz said:


> I haven’t been to a running store yet. Do you think it would be too late to do that with dopey less than a month away now?



A good running store will have people who can watch you run (in the parking lot) and analyze your stride. They can tell how your foot is landing, whether you are pronating, etc. You don't necessarily have to buy anything. They might just give you some advice on adjusting your stride. Or they might suggest inserts, or, possibly, a different pair of shoes.

I've gone to the local running store several times since October when I started having left knee issues, and they have been helpful. I'm actually trying a new pair of shoes tonight - Hokas - as I think I need maximum cushion. (Experimenting I've found running on a turf field makes my knee feel much better, and with Hokas you are basically wearing the turf field).


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: After my long runs/races I always have a rest day on my plan. I think if it is just soreness, go on with your scheduled plan, maybe taking it a little easier? But if it is an injury/pain I would take a couple of days to reevaluate it.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> I think it's worth a visit to get fitted...  It could just be that they're different shoes than what you've been using though.  Hope it feels better soon!
> 
> If it's still bugging you when race weekend comes around, you could get the knee taped at the KT Tape booth.
> 
> EDIT: The more I'm thinking about it, the more I feel like you're probably right that it's too close to the race to get new shoes - maybe you can go back to a new pair of the ones you were using before??  And then get fitted once Dopey is dunzo??


Thanks!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: 

DB/Hanson always has an off or an easy day after a SOS (something of substance) run.

I've found that walking and slowly riding the exercise bike the afternoon/evening of the run gets the blood flowing and eases the tightness/soreness.

If I'm going to run and it seems to be just soreness and not an injury, I'll do a warm-up walk before my warm-up run before my workout.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: I don't ever run after a race or long run.  If I have to work the next day, I make sure I'm standing up at my desk a few times an hour.  I will also take a Pure Barre class to warm my muscles back up and stretch.  It's normally 2 days after a hard workout that I feel it, and by then I will do a light jog.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> So I’ve never really had an injury before in anything I’ve done. Over the last week or two my knee has been starting to hurt and this has never happened before. It’s kind of off and on too. My long run on Saturday it was okay. Today I did a nice 3.2 mike run to take advantage of the great weather and it hurt after that. I took some aspirin and now it’s fine but it was really hurting earlier. Any advice?


"Dr. V" first needs to know: _where_ in your knee is the pain? Outside? Under the kneecap? Just above or just below? And what types of movement hurt: going down stairs? Kneeling? Upon straightening? Is the pain a general, all over ache, or a sharp pain in one spot?



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a race / long run / hard workout and you have sore legs the next day, what is the best way you have found to loosen things up before your next run? Do you take a rest day, active recovery day (easy run), or keep doing whatever your running plans tells you?


ATTQOTD: This is timely, as yesterday was my day after a long run! Actually, it was my day after 4 days/38 miles of Dopey training runs, and I was extra sore and stiff. First came a hot shower, which worked wonders to loosen things up. Followed that with foam rolling and easy stretching. Off to work, where I sit 30 mins/stand 30 mins all day, and the restroom is a long walk and flight of stairs away, so I was never in one position for long. Got home and did 30 mins of an easy yoga session, followed by foam rolling and a warm shower. I'd put myself at a solid 90% recovered today!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a race / long run / hard workout and you have sore legs the next day, what is the best way you have found to loosen things up before your next run? Do you take a rest day, active recovery day (easy run), or keep doing whatever your running plans tells you?


Totally depends on where I am in my training. Early in a training cycle, I am still trying to run on tired and sore legs, so I generally just stick with my schedule. But I intentionally spready out hard workouts to ensure that I have easy runs for those days. So, generally I run easy when my legs are tired or sore.

Late in a race training cycle (like now, for the WDW races) I might take an extra day off. I have already worked out any concerns running on sore/tired legs and it is all about getting to the starting line healthy.


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: my favorite answer is to take a rest day, however what usually happens is I see all the runners out running and feel slightly guilty/left out and either go for a long walk or an easy walk/run.  I find that if I keep moving I recover quicker than if I don't, however my long runs are much shorter than others on these boards.


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> "Dr. V" first needs to know: _where_ in your knee is the pain? Outside? Under the kneecap? Just above or just below? And what types of movement hurt: going down stairs? Kneeling? Upon straightening? Is the pain a general, all over ache, or a sharp pain in one spot?


I don’t really remember right now. It seemed more like a general pain. It hurt especially going up and down the stairs.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> I don’t really remember right now. It seemed more like a general pain. It hurt especially going up and down the stairs.


Maybe just a little overuse in that case, or the shoe issue. Might be worth trying a stretchy brace to see if some support helps. But if you feel a distinct, sharp pain in the outside, you're more than likely dealing with IT Band Syndrome, which is another beast entirely.


----------



## GreatLakes

MissLiss279 said:


> I like it! I found it for $90 off when I bought it, and my AppleWatch had kind of broken - so I somewhat justified the purchase that I could wear it as a normal watch.  Now my AppleWatch is fixed and I go back and forth between the two. The fenix was also an upgrade from my 220, so I get the added HR monitor for my runs.
> 
> One weird thing with it, the elevation is routinely off. When I’m running around the track, it will show elevation changes (220 did not), and when I start and end a route at the same location, the elevation at the beginning and end of my run are not showing the same. This could be because I live in a fairly flat area, so being 30 feet off may be in its tolerance range, but my 220 was not like this. The two watches must determine elevation differently, which I think I read that they do. But I love all the other information and options that come with it.



That seems to be a universal issue, at least with Garmin.  I have both a 910XT and VivoActive 3 now and I had a VivoActiveHR previously.  I'll run loop courses that start and end at the same location and have 200 feet differences in my starting and ending elevation.  I've also done out and back runs that should have a mirrored elevation profile that are way off.

I read that cleaning the altimeter holes in the watch helps and it appears to a little but it is never totally accurate.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a race / long run / hard workout and you have sore legs the next day, what is the best way you have found to loosen things up before your next run? Do you take a rest day, active recovery day (easy run), or keep doing whatever your running plans tells you?



I pretty much always have an off day after my hard workouts and my long runs.  But I've found that I can't take them all the way off...meaning I fair better when I find reasons to stand up and walk around.  And that includes the rest of my Sunday for instance if I raced or long ran in the morning.   I feel like I had the post-long run soreness issues much more when I was only running three days a week and then running 4 magically helped.  I switch to 5 days in Jan so we'll see how that goes.  I also have some wiggle room on my paces +/- 10 sec and I've dipped myself on purpose in the + zone on my Tues easy run on days I've felt especially beat up/tired.  Running more and not skipping is better for me personally unless I'm really hurting.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a race / long run / hard workout and you have sore legs the next day, what is the best way you have found to loosen things up before your next run? Do you take a rest day, active recovery day (easy run), or keep doing whatever your running plans tells you?


I tend to be lazy after long runs, which is not good but I will say that I feel so much better if I stay somewhat active (walking, standing, anything but sitting on the couch watching Hallmark Christmas movies) the same day after the run, and then a short shake out a day or two later really helps... do I do it consistently? No, but I know it helps!


----------



## Chaitali

I agree that active recovery after a long run tends to help.  A peaceful walk and/or recovery yoga are my go to's for a post-long run rest day.  And the day of the long run itself I try to walk around a bit (it was easier when the weather was nicer).  After the 18 miler on Sunday we went to Target so I got my walking around done there while shopping.  And I also took an epsom salt bath and foam rolled in the evening.  All of that seemed to help.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I would think that a month out would be fine to get new shoes this weekend.  That would give ample time to break them in.


----------



## Miranda

I am also of the opinion that a month is more than enough time to get new shoes.   I do not ever really break my shoes in at all, just use them for 1-2 shorter runs to make sure they don't give me blisters or anything, then they're good to go in my book for anything.  Although if they are the same shoe as a pair that I have been using (like same model/version...sometimes I buy multiple pairs of the same shoe when they're on sale), then I wouldn't even do that.  But that is just me.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@rteetz I think if you got new shoes this week, you'd be fine to have them broken in by Dopey.

*ATQOD: *I like active recovery for sore legs! But I tend to do a lot of extra walking, beyond my trianing, which seems to keep most soreness away anyways.


----------



## jennamfeo

PrincessV said:


> First came a hot shower, which worked wonders to loosen things up. Followed that with foam rolling and easy stretching. Off to work, where I sit 30 mins/stand 30 mins all day, and the restroom is a long walk and flight of stairs away, so I was never in one position for long. Got home and did 30 mins of an easy yoga session, followed by foam rolling and a warm shower.


This sounds like a fantastic day in general.

ATTQOTD: The first time I ran a Half Marathon, I immediately sat in a car in traffic for over an hour and I couldn't walk properly the rest of the day. #n00b Now I know better and I need to walk and move and stretch. I don't have a set routine or anything, but I know that my body can't just sit around.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I will take the dog for a walk and then do some gentle yoga for about 30 minutes.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I almost always take a rest day after a long run. I prefer to lay on the couch, but being somewhat active helps me recover faster, so I try to add that in between Hallmark Christmas movies.


----------



## Dis5150

My vivoactive gave me issues yesterday - it would not find the satellite. I kept running, waiting for it to find it, turning it off and restarting it. Finally checked and the GPS had somehow turned itself off?? Got it turned back on and that was fun, since I run without my glasses and can't see small print! So I'm sure I ran over my 5.5 scheduled miles but I have no record of it since I kept deleting my runs. The question is, if your Garmin doesn't show it, did it really happen?


----------



## IamTrike

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I almost always take a rest day after a long run. I prefer to lay on the coach....



Isn't laying on the coach active recovery?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

IamTrike said:


> Isn't laying on the coach active recovery?



Definitely had to go back and edit that... My DH is a basketball coach though, so somewhat (in)appropriate.


----------



## GollyGadget

I prefer to have an easy run. It always helps me if I keep my legs moving. It's when they stop moving that things seize up.

I finally updated my journal so if you want to know about the donut mile, my marathon training, or most importantly my dog's quest to defend her 5K title, check it out: https://www.disboards.com/posts/58535907/


----------



## DVCFan1994

ATTQOTD:  Under 15 miles, usually a short easy run or cross training.  Over 15 miles, and I take an active rest day.  That means walking, foam rolling, stretching and some core work like planks plus my PT exercises.  I find that if I do those exercises after I have a hard runs it helps my trouble spots recover faster. 

@rteetz, as someone with a history of knee issues I think it is worth it to get a shoe fitting.  In 2015 I sort of suddenly went from an overpronator to a supinator after a few years of running.  I had been wearing stability shoes for over 2 years and then bad knee pain sent me to get new shoes. I was thinking it was just the age of the shoes (I didn't track mileage then) but just in case I got fitted again, and sure enough I needed neutral shoes.  Made a huge difference.  I did it 1 week before my second Glass Slipper Challenge, and while its never a great idea to make a huge change so close to race day, with my needs changing and my shoes being a big contributor, it was worth it.  I would think if you got new ones this weekend  you'd have time to wear them in.  Whatever the cause of your pain, I hope it goes away and stays away!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  I take a rest day after really long runs.  I've been buying my weight in Epsom salt lately, and I've been taking LOTS of hot baths.  That and foam rolling is my go to for recovering after a long run.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  After finishing a really challenging run or race I do cold and hot baths.  Then depending on the distance/effort etc. I will take a few days off from running.  But I always get in a couple mile walk/hike the day after.  Between the baths, hike and rest I sseem to bounce back pretty well for being such an old guy!

@rteetz I think there is time to work in some new shoes before Dopey.  Beyond shoes you might want to look at stride and footstrike.  (Total assumption on my part) but I would guess your pace on the long run was slower than your 3.2 mile run.  I have found that sometimes when I am pushing a bit I let go of form and pay the price later.  Just a thought.  I hope the knee heals up quick!


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  I also do the rest day after the long run.  Finished my first 20 miler on Sunday!  I agree with being active on the rest day and have too been buying epsom salt in bulk.  I don't own a foam roller yet, but in the market for one.  What should one look for in a good foam roller?  I did use the frozen water bottle trick and the definitely helped.


----------



## kbenson13

@rteetz allow me to be the contrarian and say that if you have a pair of shoes that does not hurt your knees, I would stick with those (or get a new pair of them) rather than going to a shoe store and trying to get new shoes this close to Dopey.  As you may have already discovered from the new shoes you have that caused you knee pain, it is almost impossible to tell how your legs will react to any particular shoe until you get out and really run in them.  And doing so risks injury, and you don't need that this deep into your training.  I would personally only experiment with new shoes after Dopey is done and there's nothing on the near term horizon...


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a race / long run / hard workout and you have sore legs the next day, what is the best way you have found to loosen things up before your next run? Do you take a rest day, active recovery day (easy run), or keep doing whatever your running plans tells you?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I've always been told the best way to loosen up sore legs and to get that feeling to go away is to use those muscles again.



This is what I do too. An easy run the day after a long run reduces the soreness more than a rest day, at least for me.



rteetz said:


> I haven’t been to a running store yet. Do you think it would be too late to do that with dopey less than a month away now?



Nope, you've got plenty of time. Get fitted this week, and you can test them out over a dozen or more short runs and a long run or three.


----------



## MissLiss279

@rteetz 
Bonus- a lot of times, if you buy a pair of shoes from a running specific store, you can return them within several days (my local Fleet Feet I think is 60 days) if they don’t work for you after several runs.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Dis_Yoda said:


> 2017 was officially the worst year of running for me.
> 
> St Jude Half Marathon was the worst half marathon I ever experienced.  Not because of the course or the race itself but because of the personal turmoil I went through.
> 
> Sad, emotionally story ahead.  Typing it all out is at least somewhat of an emotional release.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Last Spring, my cocker spaniel-doxie mix was diagnosed with Conjestive Heart Failure.  We’ve been treating the symptoms through medication and adjusting as needed.
> 
> Last Sunday Night, it was rough.  He was up all night coughing and we gave him a third dose of medication at 12:30am to see if it would help and it did.  Monday I went to the vet to discuss and they decided we should increase his diuretic but as long as he still was eating and playing, he is ok.  The increase in diuretic worked well and I had no issues Monday or Tuesday night.  He was eating and playing like normal.
> 
> My husband was traveling Monday to Friday for work.  I was leaving Thursday for Memphis for St Jude.  As the dogs would have been home alone for at least 3 of the pill times, I decided to put them at our kennel as I knew they would have care.
> 
> At 8:00am, right as the first corral for St Jude half Marathon/Marathon was starting, I got a call from an unknown number from Bonita Springs which turned out to be the kennel owners cell phone.  Jafar was refusing his pills and acting strange and she wanted to let me know. Luckily right at that time my husband arrived to pick them up as they just opened.
> 
> I sent my husband a text as I got off the phone and didnt hear from him.  My desire to run pretty much was shot but I’m so glad I had @tankgirl427 with me so she kept me going as our corral started and let me freak out while making sure I was still walking at a decent pace.  I didn’t have the breath strength to try running as I was in and out of tears. As soon as we got through the loud start line area and to a quieter part of the course (33 minutes after first phone call) I got my husband on the phone.  He said he was on the way to the vet as it wasn’t good.  I heard again from him about 30 minutes later at the vet that they attempted to give him oxygen in the back.
> 
> It was shortly after this time we pass a distillery handing out shots of whiskey.  I don’t think I ever needed a shot as bad as then as I felt so helpless. I felt so my guilt for not being home and my husband dealing with this alone.
> 
> 30 minutes later, I get a call from my husband that he needed 1100 dollars as otherwise the emergency vet he was sent from our vet wasn’t going to help him since our check was declined despite having the money in the account as my husband shredded his debit card and never replaced it and we never write checks anymore.  Well, the only credit card I had with me on course didn’t have that much available credit since I spent a lot on that card the last month between Wine & Dine, my work trip, Black Friday and Thanksgiving trip but thankfully they approved the over limit charge.  He also snapped at me about traveling too much.  He then called shortly later to let me know they planned on keeping him over night in an oxygen crate to help him breathe.
> 
> I was still a hot mess.  I had a couple of shots during the ‘fun’ mile through a neighborhood as it was an attempt to calm me.  Right at mile 9, I got the worst call that I was expecting but wasn’t prepared for.  My husband asked me to confirm but we had two options of intubating or euthanasia.  He was heading back to the emergency vet as we had that call.  I wailed so hard to the point the police office we were walking past was very concerned but luckily Betsy was there to explain.
> 
> My pace slowed to a crawl.  I didn’t want to finish.  I wanted nothing more than to hermit or go home.  We somehow made it through at my new personal worse: 4:18:50
> 
> When I return to my friend’s condo, I call my husband and find out he didn’t make it to the vet before he passed.  So to add to my guilt, I know that my lap buddy died alone at a strange vet.
> 
> I know we gave him a good life but I feel so bad about the end. I’m not prepared to be at home without him.
> 
> My husband was supposed to leave on another work trip this afternoon but he’s leaving now at 4am Monday so he can see me when I get home a little after 10pm.  I know he’s as heart broken too.  We figured we would have more notice to know when it would be time.
> 
> 
> 
> I may give it a try again in two years to give the race a chance to actually be enjoyed.


So sorry for your loss.  I remember when my parents had to put their dog down 5 years ago.  They had him from 1996 to 2012.  He was around for many family milestones, celebrated quite a few sports team victories, and generally managed to eat any food except vegetables that came anywhere near him on the ground.  He was especially fond of pizza since it contained cheese.  Since he came into the family while I was on a church mission in Russia, it took him years to decide I was okay instead of some intruder.  Seeing him suffer was very hard.  His last weekend he only managed to pull his head up to say goodbye.  He knew his time had come, yet he also knew that he had a good life surrounded by people who loved him.  

I'll never forget my visit to Disneyland a week after my parents put him down.  In part because of having to put the dog down, I went to see Pluto.  Much to my surprise, and for the only time ever, Pluto gave me a huge hug.  That's when I knew my parents dog was happy and still monitoring all of us, even me, the odd interloper who showed up every so often, stayed for a week or two, and then left again.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With one month left to go in 2017, how are you looking for accomplishing your goals for this year? If I recall, I think I posted a question at the beginning of the year asking what everyone's goals would be, and curious how it all turned out for everyone.


While I didn't write these down, I still remember them.  

ATTQOTD:  

1.  Finish the Light Side and Dark Side Challenges, thus earning the Kessel Run medal and hopefully 10th anniversary Coast to Coast.  I've learned that training for a race is never easy.  Once you overcome the excuses to not train, valid reasons will always come up.  My goal is always to simply finish a race.  Any stretch goals usually involve either getting photos during the race or maybe a faster time.  And honestly, whatever frustration I've felt after a slower race than what I may have expected is forgotten or unimportant years later.  And when said slower pace is easily attributable to photo stops in the parks, it's part of the experience.  

And for me, Dark Side is mere days after 3 1/2 months of 10-12 hour days at work 6 or even 7 days a week.  And I travel from the west coast.  So my goal is to prepare for the races through training and finish them.  Which I did.  

2.  Work on speed in the hopes of getting faster for Star Wars Light Side 2018.  Well, this fell apart due to laziness after finishing Dark Side and the uncertainty surrounding 2018 Disneyland races.  Although signing up for Avengers wound up becoming preparation for Dark Side 2018, so that goal may yet happen, but I won't know until Dark Side.  

2017 is easily my best running year.  Not because of the Kessel Run since I ran the Coast to Coast in 2012 as well, but because I ran the 10K on both coasts as part of the Light Side and Dark Side Challenges.  And then for whatever insane reason, I decided to sign up for Avengers less than 3 weeks before the race with no long run since Dark Side, inconsistent running at best over the summer, and no running whatsoever in over a month.  And then I finished the thing.  



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *After a race / long run / hard workout and you have sore legs the next day, what is the best way you have found to loosen things up before your next run? Do you take a rest day, active recovery day (easy run), or keep doing whatever your running plans tells you?


I have found that some form of active recovery usually works best.  Even just moving around consistently instead of sitting around doing nothing for hours on end helps.  

The training plan helps me stay focused on the race itself, but I've come to learn that the plan does not need to be rigid.  If necessary a slower run does not destroy all the gains I've made in training up to that point.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I normally run the day after at an easy pace. The day of I try to continue moving as much as possible. After my marathon, I took an ice bath and some ibuprofen and the next day felt pretty normal. I questioned if I pushed it hard enough though...

Also, I still don't have my work laptop back, so technically I've now been off work for fourteen days instead of twelve. Since I spent today and yesterday sitting in my cube like a lost child. This is also why today's response is so late. Haha.


----------



## LSUlakes

I really hope this happens!!! SNEAUX!!!! 
Regardless what happens this is probably as cold as it will get for us. Winter will start and end this week. Lol


----------



## WatchMeFly

LSUlakes said:


> *OTD: *After a race / long run / hard workout and you have sore legs the next day, what is the best way you have found to loosen things up before your next run? Do you take a rest day, active recovery day (easy run), or keep doing whatever your running plans tells you?


The _best _way for me is definitely an active recovery day with a run, or at least a yoga class. However, I often end up taking a rest day and easing back into it the next day.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> View attachment 287109 View attachment 287110
> 
> I really hope this happens!!! SNEAUX!!!!
> Regardless what happens this is probably as cold as it will get for us. Winter will start and end this week. Lol


I would take that over what we have this week. Windchill in the single digits today. 20s-30s all week. I hate training in this cold.


----------



## NurseRunner

rteetz said:


> I would take that over what we have this week. Windchill in the single digits today. 20s-30s all week. I hate training in this cold.



I’m rather pleased that my wife finally agreed after all these years to move to the southwest...and I don’t think I’d ever be able to move back to the north, that is just too cold.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *With the cold weather theme in mind, for those who have to deal with running in the snow on a regular basis, what special gear if any do you have to use to prevent yourself from slipping on snow / ice? Special shoes or anything of the sort? 

ATTQOTD: Since this is something I dont have to worry about I never had to research it, but was curious if there was a difference. Also, the chance of snow on Friday is now not happening.


----------



## JClimacus

FFigawi said:


> Nope, you've got plenty of time. Get fitted this week, and you can test them out over a dozen or more short runs and a long run or three.



I'm doing this very thing with the Hoka Bondi 5's I just bought to help with my own knee issues. I ran 4 yesterday in them and it felt good... I'll try 7 tonight.


----------



## LSUlakes

This week we have the following folks with a race:

09 - @tigger536  - Barb's 5k (NG / N/A)
09 - @katiekinzakat  - Cajun Country Half Marathon (3:00:00 / N/A)
09 - @OldSlowGoofyGuy  - Rocket City Marathon (3:59:59 / N/A)
10 - @tigger536  - Jeff Galloway Half Marathon (2:05:00 / N/A)

Best of luck to each of you this weekend! If you need to make a change to your goal or race, just let me know. If anyone needs to add a race to this weekends list, let me know and I will add it as well. Hope yall have a great race and we look forward to hearing how it went!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I don't wear anything different for ice and snow, but I sometimes run differently. With experience you get a feel for how much you can push off on different surfaces, so based on the conditions I'll run more slowly, just picking the feet up and putting them down.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the cold weather theme in mind, for those who have to deal with running in the snow on a regular basis, what special gear if any do you have to use to prevent yourself from slipping on snow / ice? Special shoes or anything of the sort?


I bought yak traks but have never used them. If the roads and paths aren't mostly clear I will hit the treadmill for my evening runs since it is so hard to see ice or snow pack in the dark. Long runs on weekends I just pick my paths carefully, try to hit paths that have been cleared. I am lucky that I live near a high school so there are good bike paths and they make it a priority to clear them around the school area, it helps tremendously. Other than that I have nothing, but I would love to hear suggestions since we just had a crazy shift in weather and icy conditions are here now (took me 3 hrs to get to work yesterday and it is normally 50 min... shouldn't happen in MN, snow is our thing). Awesome timing on this question!


----------



## Jules76126

I don't wear anything special except tons of layers as it is cold. Generally running on snow is not a problem. It gets pretty hard packed around here which makes it easier to run on. Also since we tend to get a lot of snow, the sidewalks and roads are generally (not always) plowed pretty well with plenty of sand and salt. I will not run outside if it icy or we are expect to get any time of sleet weather. For one thing, those storms are not pleasant to be out in and also I just don't want to take any chances falling. I would rather run in the snow. When all else fails, I'll head indoors to the treadmill. I don't love running outside in the winter as its very cold and dark and if we get a ton of snow the roads are really narrow sometimes making for dangerous conditions. Already looking forward to April.


----------



## JulieODC

I managed last year without any special shoes - and just tried to wait for things to dry or to run on fresh snow/on the grass when icy spots came up. We are lucky to live near our downtown, and the sidewalks near our house get plowed by the town for kids walking to school. 

Unless in a very quiet neighborhood, I avoid running in the road. Narrower streets than normal, icy conditions, and solar flare really scare me!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:  Avoid living where it snows


----------



## DVCFan1994

I enjoy running in a light show.  I have Yak Trax,  but have never used them.  I just alter my routes to be sure I’m going to have pavement to run on.  I will go indoors if it’s icy, not worth the fall or general injury risk for me.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the cold weather theme in mind, for those who have to deal with running in the snow on a regular basis, what special gear if any do you have to use to prevent yourself from slipping on snow / ice? Special shoes or anything of the sort?


It doesn't snow enough here for it to be a regular concern, but when it snows enough I know several people who have snow spikes or some other fitting over their shoe to help grip. I personally try to avoid running in those conditions.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  Snow is rare enough here in central NC that there's no need to worry about it.  When it does happen, it's typically not deep enough to worry about adjusting anything.  Ice storms are another matter.  Just wait for things to clear up after one of them.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Snow is rare here in Arkansas too, although we did get 9 inches on Christmas the first winter I moved here from Colorado... to get away from the snow... Anyway, I would just switch to a TM run if it was snowy or icy.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the cold weather theme in mind, for those who have to deal with running in the snow on a regular basis, what special gear if any do you have to use to prevent yourself from slipping on snow / ice? Special shoes or anything of the sort?


If there is snow or ice on the roads I’m on the treadmill. I don’t even bother running outside.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> If there is snow or ice on the roads I’m on the treadmill. I don’t even bother running outside.


ATTQOTD: This is mostly me - snow is sometimes okay (unless it means having to run in the street...I REALLY hate doing that), but any hint of ice is a big ol' nope.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the cold weather theme in mind, for those who have to deal with running in the snow on a regular basis, what special gear if any do you have to use to prevent yourself from slipping on snow / ice? Special shoes or anything of the sort?



No special footwear for me.  Depending on the amount of snow/slush, I'll alter my stride with a higher knee lift and firmer foot plant.  Take it slow on the corners and if I do wipe out I'll take the opportunity to leave a snow angel.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the cold weather theme in mind, for those who have to deal with running in the snow on a regular basis, what special gear if any do you have to use to prevent yourself from slipping on snow / ice? Special shoes or anything of the sort?



I don't do anything different shoe wise in show than I do otherwise.  I run in the streets and not the sidewalk so I don't worry much about ice.  They do really good job of keeping the streets clear in the winter so it is rare that ice becomes a problem.  It takes a lot to move me off of the road and onto a treadmill.  I actually haven't done a single treadmill run the past two winters and hope to not do any this winter.

The one thing I do though is to keep the stride a little shorter when it is slick and I don't lean into corners, I take them a little lower and more upright.

We are expecting a little slow this weekend and I love running in the snow when Christmas lights are up.  It is probably my favorite time of year to run.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the cold weather theme in mind, for those who have to deal with running in the snow on a regular basis, what special gear if any do you have to use to prevent yourself from slipping on snow / ice? Special shoes or anything of the sort?



When I lived in Russia, I used Yak Trax when running in the snow. They work surprisingly well, though you do need to slow your pace quite a bit.


----------



## TheHamm

I love this question!  Keep the replies coming! It will be my first winter running and I am a but unsure of it.  Runners in the road send me into a rage (I am going to kill someone when my car- tiny as it may be- hits black ice), so I assume I will have to traverse some less than shoveled sidewalks or hit a treadmill sometime in the next month.


----------



## GollyGadget

Similar to others, I won't run on ice. We don't get too much ice up here luckily. As for snow, I switch to running in the streets because those are plowed. The sidewalks aren't consistently cleared. If there was a path I used that would have snow the entire stretch, I'd probably look into gear, but for now the road works well.

Question for you experts...I currently have a Fitbit Charge HR and I really like the interface of the app, but I'd like to switch to something with GPS so that I can know my pace and mileage without lugging my phone around. Has anyone used the new Fitbit Ionic? Or is there a Garmin that people recommend for this? I tried looking on the Garmin site but was overwhelmed by all the options.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: Add me to the list who has Yak Trax but hardly ever uses them.  Only if I'm sure I'm going to be running on very hardpacked almost icy snow and/or actual ice the majority of the way.  They feel weird, especially when you are on dry pavement, so it's not worth it to wear them if you're only going to hit a couple places that are icy on the route.  And if you're running in snow, it is usually not that slippery unless there's ice underneath it.  The snow compresses under your foot and it's almost grippy... it's hard to explain but running in an inch or two of regular fresh snow is not a special footwear needing occasion.  We generally head into the breakdown lane of the road if the sidewalk itself is too dangerous and stay prepared to jump into the snowbank if needed.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dis_Yoda said:


> ATTQOTD: Avoid living where it snows


Boom. My desert mornings in AZ are still pretty chilly but we don't get snow. However, if you need me this winter, you can find me running on the treadmill or in the evenings when it's warmer.


----------



## FredtheDuck

jennamfeo said:


> Boom. My desert mornings in AZ are still pretty chilly but we don't get snow. However, if you need me this winter, you can find me running on the treadmill or in the evenings when it's warmer.



I LOVE running in AZ on winter mornings! The sunrises are really something else, and because the year-rounders that live there think it's cold, the sidewalks are totally empty (I don't mean this to be insulting - I thought they were cold mornings when I lived in CA, too - as an east-coaster now... I was out there in shorts and a tee). I was there to see family for the holidays last year and my runs there were easily some of my favorite of the last year.


----------



## jennamfeo

FredtheDuck said:


> I LOVE running in AZ on winter mornings! The sunrises are really something else, and because the year-rounders that live there think it's cold, the sidewalks are totally empty (I don't mean this to be insulting - I thought they were cold mornings when I lived in CA, too - as an east-coaster now... I was out there in shorts and a tee). I was there to see family for the holidays last year and my runs there were easily some of my favorite of the last year.


The unfortunate part for me is that most of my morning weekday runs happen before the sunrise. But seriously nothing beats an AZ Sunrise or Sunset. I have lived in Maryland and I remember those cold mornings. It's funny how bodies change after getting acclimated to certain weather patterns.


----------



## FredtheDuck

jennamfeo said:


> The unfortunate part for me is that most of my morning weekday runs happen before the sunrise. But seriously nothing beats an AZ Sunrise or Sunset. I have lived in Maryland and I remember those cold mornings. It's funny how bodies change after getting acclimated to certain weather patterns.



Ha, fair enough. I was on vacation when I did that desert running, so easy enough to time it right... no work to factor in for those! And, yes, completely agree about the weather patterns, although I still don't think I'll ever get used to the humid, hot summers here.


----------



## ZellyB

We don't get lots of snow here, so if it does snow, we don't run outside.


----------



## evre13

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the cold weather theme in mind, for those who have to deal with running in the snow on a regular basis, what special gear if any do you have to use to prevent yourself from slipping on snow / ice? Special shoes or anything of the sort?



DC hasn't had a ton of snow since I moved here, but when there is white stuff on the ground, I try to run on already cleared sidewalks. If there's any ice on the ground, I default to the treadmill in my building because I don't want to injure myself. I'm quite clumsy.

And now, I have a query for all of you. Instead of just blithely jogging when I feel like it, I do have some goals for 2018 and beyond -- I am building an excel sheet that will serve my tracking needs, and I was wondering if anyone had a template they really liked or data points they "couldn't live without." I'm an analyst, and I think I've finally reached the point where I'm ready to turn that to my fitness.


----------



## kski907

I did brave the ice with Yak Trax for our local 5K turkey trot and was amazed at how well they worked, even got a PR. Currently though any snow and ice and it's indoors, for me it's too close to Dopey to take any chances.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

JClimacus said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't wear anything different for ice and snow, but I sometimes run differently. With experience you get a feel for how much you can push off on different surfaces, so based on the conditions I'll run more slowly, just picking the feet up and putting them down.


This is what I do- change the way my foot falls and the way I push off of it.  I don't mind the snow, but I run indoors if I know there is a lot of ice.

It's funny because in some ways I felt more unsafe winter running in the Central Valley of California where I grew up.  There wasn't any snow or ice, but there was always intense fog in the morning on my runs.  Sometimes, I couldn't see more than a foot in front of me!  That always scared me.



GollyGadget said:


> Question for you experts...I currently have a Fitbit Charge HR and I really like the interface of the app, but I'd like to switch to something with GPS so that I can know my pace and mileage without lugging my phone around. Has anyone used the new Fitbit Ionic? Or is there a Garmin that people recommend for this? I tried looking on the Garmin site but was overwhelmed by all the options.


I received the Ionic for my birthday in September.  I really love it.  It's a great smart watch, and yes, there is GPS right in the watch so there is no need for a phone.  You can even add playlists right to your watch and listen via bluetooth earbuds if you want music.  I will say though that I wasn't very pleased with the way you use intervals with the Ionic.  There wasn't a way to save my interval runs to Strava.  If either of things matter to you, you might want to keep that in mind.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: Appropriate timing, because it is currently snowing here. Boo. I don't mess around with slick streets, so I'm a treadmiller all the way.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I don't mind running in the snow as long as it's not too deep or icy. If it's at all slippery, I will opt for the treadmill. I've tried Yak Trax, but didn't care for the feel. What works better for me is drilling hex screws in the bottom of my shoes - it adds a little bit of extra traction without feeling it.


----------



## GollyGadget

evre13 said:


> DC hasn't had a ton of snow since I moved here, but when there is white stuff on the ground, I try to run on already cleared sidewalks. If there's any ice on the ground, I default to the treadmill in my building because I don't want to injure myself. I'm quite clumsy.
> 
> And now, I have a query for all of you. Instead of just blithely jogging when I feel like it, I do have some goals for 2018 and beyond -- I am building an excel sheet that will serve my tracking needs, and I was wondering if anyone had a template they really liked or data points they "couldn't live without." I'm an analyst, and I think I've finally reached the point where I'm ready to turn that to my fitness.



I just shared my tracking sheet in my journal this morning. I don't really analyze the data so it may or may not work for you.


GollyGadget said:


> Here's a link if you want to properly copy it: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Yelyk_uk2PNnoH-GxbH24XQsAoF96hY5oXXlPAWm1eo/edit?usp=sharing
> It tracks my HR and weight as well as running. When I started it, I thought I might see some correlation between the three, but I haven't so far. I do really enjoy the graphs though.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: It does not normally snow here, and if it does everyone is indoors and the whole town shuts down. I would do the treadmill in that case. Speaking of, we have the chance of snow here Friday (Auburn, AL) and people are losing their minds to get to the store for milk and bread. I've always wondered what they do with all that milk and bread when we don't get any snow.


----------



## GreatLakes

TheHamm said:


> I love this question!  Keep the replies coming! It will be my first winter running and I am a but unsure of it.  Runners in the road send me into a rage (I am going to kill someone when my car- tiny as it may be- hits black ice), so I assume I will have to traverse some less than shoveled sidewalks or hit a treadmill sometime in the next month.



Is this your first winter running period or just the first year in a place with snow?  I ask because beyond the traction ideas discussed here there is the clothing considerations for winter running.


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: I don't have any special gear. I won't go out in active snow, but once we've been plowed, I'll go out and run in the street and/or car tracks. If it's too icy, it's back to the treadmill. (If the park hasn't been shoveled, I run on snow, but I won't do that in the streets)


----------



## girliea

PaDisneyCouple said:


> “It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enought, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are.” - author unknown



OMG now I'm crying again.
Sorry for your loss @DisYoda. Losing a furbaby is so hard.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> SNEAUX!!!!


 That seriously made me giggle out loud!



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the cold weather theme in mind, for those who have to deal with running in the snow on a regular basis, what special gear if any do you have to use to prevent yourself from slipping on snow / ice? Special shoes or anything of the sort?


ATTQOTD: No snow here.  I grew up in WNY, but in a town that salted roads so well the snow never stuck to the roads: my mother went for a "jog" most evenings and never wore any special shoes/gear - our roads were dry as a bone, even when snow was falling heavily! Don't ask what all that salting did to the ground water, though.


----------



## TheHamm

GreatLakes said:


> Is this your first winter running period or just the first year in a place with snow?  I ask because beyond the traction ideas discussed here there is the clothing considerations for winter running.



It is my first winter running period, and I am slowly acquiring more appropriate clothing.  I did scan previous posts in the thread to see what people had to say about running in cold, and found it useful.  I had planned on repurposing some of my bike gear, but am a different shape than before kids, even if the scale says the same number.  I now have a pair of pants (not the sale capris I had used in the fall) and I got a windbreaker jacket that took forever to arrive and I hope to test out before the week is out.  I went to the local running store on small business saturday and got wind resistant, uninsulated gloves (I figure I can wear normal gloves under them?). I did try the hat I used to wear under my bike helmet, but it keeps slipping off without the helmet to hold it in place.  My normal winter hat was pretty sweaty, so I will try something else.  I am hesitant to empty my wallet or fill my already overflowing drawers with gear as I'm not sure how it will play out for me this winter, but if there is something else you would recommend I am all ears!


----------



## roxymama

@TheHamm I use stretch tech fabric ear cover headbands that I got from Target (they've got a ton in both the women's and men's sports section and online) and I just throw them in the wash with the rest of my dirty running clothes after I use them.  They'll set you back like $7-15  
Might stay in place better than a beanie/hat.

ATTQOTD: If it's looking really icy or streets haven;t been plowed very well I just hit the treadmill.  If the sidewalks aren't clear I run in the road...however I pick routes that aren't heavily trafficked.  I like to stick to easier paced runs and save any speed/tempo kind of workout for the treadmill if conditions are gonna be bad.  I'd rather be cautious then laid out on the pavement.
Sidebar: A woman was wearing yak trax at a Feb. 5k a few years ago and I silently made fun of her in my head because the roads were super clear and sanded.  Then she beat me in the last mile....soooo....
(I still think they sounded dumb clanging on the dry pavement but that may have just been jealousy thinking that)


----------



## DopeyBadger

ATTQOTD: No special shoes for snow/ice for me.  Just a consistent focus on where my foot is falling.  It has to stay underneath my torso and not out in front of my body.  This constitutes a short stride which is common for me.  I've run in pretty much any snow/ice conditions.  After thousands of miles, I've only fallen once and it didn't end being that bad.  I was on the ground before I even realized I had fallen.  I tend not to do extremely fast pacing in the snow though.  If there's snow on the ground, then I'm usually pulling back on the scheduled pacing.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

First, thanks for the answers about being swept. Looks like if she can make it 12 miles she will be okay. She is not likely to have to sit down - speed is the problem. 

For the QOTD - like most, I don't run on icy roads. I also don't run on slushy roads. But when the roads are just snow covered, I run in my normal running shoes. Nothing special. If the road has more than 6 inches of fresh, un-plowed snow then I slow some, but it takes some pretty deep snow to get me to stop altogether. The biggest drawback of snow for me is the end of my trail running season. It is not safe to run the trails near me when they are snow covered. Too many step hazards which are hidden by the snow.

We are supposed to see snow for the first time this season in the next few days. I really wish it would wait 2 more weeks, after my last long training run for WDW.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: We don't get much snow and ice here, and if we do it doesn't last long. (Exception: After my first Goofy, when we got snowed in in South Georgia, not the Disney-On-Ice year).

If we do, I don't run. The bigger danger for me is drivers not knowing how to drive in icy/snowy conditions, rather than the ice itself.


----------



## GreatLakes

TheHamm said:


> It is my first winter running period, and I am slowly acquiring more appropriate clothing.  I did scan previous posts in the thread to see what people had to say about running in cold, and found it useful.  I had planned on repurposing some of my bike gear, but am a different shape than before kids, even if the scale says the same number.  I now have a pair of pants (not the sale capris I had used in the fall) and I got a windbreaker jacket that took forever to arrive and I hope to test out before the week is out.  I went to the local running store on small business saturday and got wind resistant, uninsulated gloves (I figure I can wear normal gloves under them?). I did try the hat I used to wear under my bike helmet, but it keeps slipping off without the helmet to hold it in place.  My normal winter hat was pretty sweaty, so I will try something else.  I am hesitant to empty my wallet or fill my already overflowing drawers with gear as I'm not sure how it will play out for me this winter, but if there is something else you would recommend I am all ears!



I prefer layering with multiple thinner layers to having just one thick layer.  If I over dress I can peel off a layer and tuck it into my waste band if I get too warm.  For example, down to about 20 I will wear a fitted compression layer and then a technical layer.  If it is windy I will add a shell but for a proper running coat it has to be into the teens.  If I am out of the wind I can pull off the wind shell and if I am a little warm I can roll up the sleeves of the technical layer easier than a jacket.

Start out cold.  If you walk out of your house and you aren't cold you are dressed too warm.  It is good to be cold the first mile so you are at the proper temperature for the remainder of the run.

I would get a wicking running hat.  They are cheap, like $10, and works very well.  I also recommend a running ear covering headband (like this) since there are times my ears may be cold but I get too warm wearing a hat.

Lastly, add the temperature (including wind chill) to your log, note what you wore, and how you felt warmth wise.  It is easy to forget in December that the previous March you overdressed or under-dressed for a specific condition.  I look at the temperature and wind chill at the beginning of winter and check what I wore and how I felt the previous winter.  It helps from overdressing.


----------



## JeffW

GreatLakes said:


> Lastly, add the temperature (including wind chill) to your log, note what you wore, and how you felt warmth wise.  It is easy to forget in December that the previous March you overdressed or under-dressed for a specific condition.  I look at the temperature and wind chill at the beginning of winter and check what I wore and how I felt the previous winter.  It helps from overdressing.



+1 on this.  I'm terrible, even after years, at figuring out if I'm at the right feeling of "cold" when I step out the door.  Looking back at notes on what I wore under conditions (temp, humid, wind, cloudy vs sun) helps


----------



## PrincessV

GreatLakes said:


> Lastly, add the temperature (including wind chill) to your log, note what you wore, and how you felt warmth wise.  It is easy to forget in December that the previous March you overdressed or under-dressed for a specific condition.  I look at the temperature and wind chill at the beginning of winter and check what I wore and how I felt the previous winter.  It helps from overdressing.





JeffW said:


> +1 on this.  I'm terrible, even after years, at figuring out if I'm at the right feeling of "cold" when I step out the door.  Looking back at notes on what I wore under conditions (temp, humid, wind, cloudy vs sun) helps


+2! I am, right now, trying hard to remember what I like to wear when we drop into the 40s and apparently past experiences have been so traumatic, I didn't bother noting what I wore, lol! I'll make a point to do so this time


----------



## rteetz

Knee Update

So did an 8 mile run today. Knee pain was still there but tolerable. I did switch shoes. Didn’t hurt nearly as bad after the run so maybe it is just the shoes.


----------



## Sailormoon2

ZellyB said:


> so if it does snow, we don't run outside


I LOVE running OUTSIDE in the snow!! And we get tons of it here-I spend at least 3 months of every running season in the snow! 
ATQOTD: RUNNING GEAR: Most of my peers use some form of slip-on spikes (like Yak Traks) but I never have-I just pay attention to my footfalls, snow isn't actually that slippery, it's the ice that can be dangerous, but again, years of being in this climate has trained me well, to shorten my stride!


----------



## Disney at Heart

KSellers88 said:


> ATTQOTD: It does not normally snow here, and if it does everyone is indoors and the whole town shuts down. I would do the treadmill in that case. Speaking of, we have the chance of snow here Friday (Auburn, AL) and people are losing their minds to get to the store for milk and bread. I've always wondered what they do with all that milk and bread when we don't get any snow.


Ditto for NE Georgia. Unfortunately when we do have "snow" it is usually mixed with sleet and freezing rain, it freezes onto the roads, sidewalks, cars, swingsets, patio furniture, etc. Getting my milk and bread tomorrow morning before those 15 flakes fall on Friday! LOL


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  For the most part I enjoy running in the snow, so long as it is not too deep.  I do own Yak Traks and use them when the conditions include ice, with no visible road or sidewalk.  Several others have already spoke about stride and careful foot placement; I could not agree enough.  In the snow and ice I do slow down and focus on short quick strides and where I am placing my foot.  I really slow for turns and have learned to trust roads far more than sidewalks.  The sidewalks seem to be more icy/trip hazard(ish) than the roads.  If the snow is deep or it is that in-between condition with some snow and ice and some regular old asphault I will run in my trail shoes as they provide really good grip and stability and control.  THey are a bit heavier but I tend to be running slow in those conditions anyway.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: My special gear for cold weather/snow is the treadmill inside my house, in front of the tv with Real Housewives on DVR. I have a 9 miler scheduled Saturday morning, but it’s supposed to rain and according to the forecast, “snow may mix in” so this is my plan.

We actually don’t get much snow in coastal Virginia, but it does seem like we’ve had more the last few years. If we do get snow, Western or Northern Virginia probably got the same storm and got dumped with several inches, so they tend to get all the equipment and supplies (as they should). When they do plow and salt/sand, they will not go into neighborhood streets and we live off of a 2-lane road, so it’s always last priority. So we are typically stuck inside the neighborhood, and if it stays cold, it’s just way too icy to go for a run.


----------



## rteetz

If anyone likes podcasts I had the pleasure of discussing current Disney rumors on this weeks disunplugged show.


----------



## SarahDisney

@LSUlakes - do you have somewhere that you're keeping all of the post-January races? I have a March race to add ... but it can wait until next year's thread if it has to.


----------



## Miranda

KSellers88 said:


> Speaking of, we have the chance of snow here Friday (Auburn, AL) and people are losing their minds to get to the store for milk and bread.


We call that a French toast alert up here. 

The French Toast Alert System:





(Harvey Leonard is the chief meteorologist for the Boston ABC station)


----------



## McNs

GollyGadget said:


> Similar to others, I won't run on ice. We don't get too much ice up here luckily. As for snow, I switch to running in the streets because those are plowed. The sidewalks aren't consistently cleared. If there was a path I used that would have snow the entire stretch, I'd probably look into gear, but for now the road works well.
> 
> Question for you experts...I currently have a Fitbit Charge HR and I really like the interface of the app, but I'd like to switch to something with GPS so that I can know my pace and mileage without lugging my phone around. Has anyone used the new Fitbit Ionic? Or is there a Garmin that people recommend for this? I tried looking on the Garmin site but was overwhelmed by all the options.


I'm a big Garmin fan, currently running with a FR220 I bought 3 years ago. The current version is a FR235 which is an excellent running watch, and comes with an optical heart rate monitor (I use a chest strap). It is rumoured to be superceded by the FR245 so there should be some good deals out. For an allrounder you could look at their vivoactive 3 or for a more basic running watch the FR35.  

If you are nicely in the Fitbit ecosystem though it might be just as easy to stay in there, I don't know too much about them though.

General running update, I ran my 1000th mile for this year! I started the year with a 1000km goal but smashed that a few months ago. Looking at 200km for December to keep me motivated, and 2000km for 2018...

And @rteetz , loved listening to you on the DISunplugged show!


----------



## evre13

GollyGadget said:


> I just shared my tracking sheet in my journal this morning. I don't really analyze the data so it may or may not work for you.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## DVCFan1994

Miranda said:


> We call that a French toast alert up here.
> 
> The French Toast Alert System:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Harvey Leonard is the chief meteorologist for the Boston ABC station)



This is hilarious!  Harvey Leonard loves a good storm. He’s actually depicted by an actor in the movie “The Perfect Storm” about the Gloucester fisherman whose boat was lost at sea during the storm.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

McNs said:


> The current version is a FR235 which is an excellent running watch, and comes with an optical heart rate monitor (I use a chest strap).



Why did you switch to the chest strap? How big of a pain is it? Does the optical HR sensor work (without adjusting settings) when you're not wearing the strap?

The reason I am asking is that I'm having issues with cadence lock on almost every run and am considering a strap.


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Why did you switch to the chest strap? How big of a pain is it? Does the optical HR sensor work (without adjusting settings) when you're not wearing the strap?
> 
> The reason I am asking is that I'm having issues with cadence lock on almost every run and am considering a strap.



Cadence lock on every run with the 235 is really unusual.  I got it from time to time, but not regularly.  It was a bit finicky getting the HR monitoring ready to go from run to run, so here are some questions based on what I learned the hard way:

1. Are you making sure that you have a solid white heart icon on the watch before you start the run?  If the icon is blinking, it's not locked onto your HR and may fix on your cadence if it's still looking for a lock after you start running.  I found that I actually had to turn the watch off and back on immediately prior to a run in order to get it to lock in.

2. Is the watch strapped tightly up the arm from your wrist bones?  Wearing it too loose or too close to the wrist bones can impact the HR lock.

Good luck getting it ironed out.  I switched from the 235 to the 935 around Labor Day and have found the HR monitoring to be much more reliable.


----------



## KSellers88

Miranda said:


> We call that a French toast alert up here.
> 
> The French Toast Alert System:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Harvey Leonard is the chief meteorologist for the Boston ABC station)




This is too funny! No matter how many times the weatherman says not to panic, they are still panicking! Then they are mad that they have to go to work, the main concern I have is the poor kids standing out in the freezing rain waiting on the bus. People around here can't drive when it rains, so the threat of snow makes it even worse.


----------



## camaker

Miranda said:


> We call that a French toast alert up here.
> 
> The French Toast Alert System:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Harvey Leonard is the chief meteorologist for the Boston ABC station)



Nice to see you guys have some granularity in your response to the forecast.  Here in NC we jump straight to the Severe response when there's light snow predicted.  If there's as little as an inch in the forecast grocery store bread and milk shelves will be empty days ahead of time!


----------



## LSUlakes

SNEAUX UPDATE:

SNEAUX [ON] - OFF

The weather channel app has a 90% chance on snow for my area of southeast Louisiana tomorrow morning!!!!!!!! I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



SarahDisney said:


> @LSUlakes - do you have somewhere that you're keeping all of the post-January races? I have a March race to add ... but it can wait until next year's thread if it has to.



I do and you can send it to me if you would like, or you can wait till the 2018 thread goes live. I'm ok with either.



KSellers88 said:


> This is too funny! No matter how many times the weatherman says not to panic, they are still panicking! Then they are mad that they have to go to work, the main concern I have is the poor kids standing out in the freezing rain waiting on the bus. *People around here can't drive when it rains, so the threat of snow makes it even worse.*



Not that snow is common, but you nailed it on the rain thing here as well. I-10 in Baton Rouge is like bumper cars and major delays. That whole driving in a straight line thing is hard for some people. The fact that snow could happen tomorrow, will cause major issues all over. I expect school closures announced by lunch today even though its not supposed to stick since the surface will be slightly above freezing.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Have you ever been out for a run and had to stop to help someone in need? Could be a minor incident, change a flat, or major medical issue.

ATTQOTD: I had this happen once. It was kinda funny, but could have been really bad. Two college girls rented bikes from the rec and had just got started towards the lake loop when I saw them. One girl apparently forgot how to apply the brakes on the bike, went through a intersection (scary part, but luckily no cars passed) over the sidewalk and into the lake. All of this happened right in front of me. I stopped and helped the girl out of the lake and got her bike out of it as well. Her friend could not stop lol at her.


----------



## TheHamm

GreatLakes said:


> I prefer layering with multiple thinner layers to having just one thick layer.  If I over dress I can peel off a layer and tuck it into my waste band if I get too warm.  For example, down to about 20 I will wear a fitted compression layer and then a technical layer.  If it is windy I will add a shell but for a proper running coat it has to be into the teens.  If I am out of the wind I can pull off the wind shell and if I am a little warm I can roll up the sleeves of the technical layer easier than a jacket.
> 
> Start out cold.  If you walk out of your house and you aren't cold you are dressed too warm.  It is good to be cold the first mile so you are at the proper temperature for the remainder of the run.
> 
> I would get a wicking running hat.  They are cheap, like $10, and works very well.  I also recommend a running ear covering headband (like this) since there are times my ears may be cold but I get too warm wearing a hat.
> 
> Lastly, add the temperature (including wind chill) to your log, note what you wore, and how you felt warmth wise.  It is easy to forget in December that the previous March you overdressed or under-dressed for a specific condition.  I look at the temperature and wind chill at the beginning of winter and check what I wore and how I felt the previous winter.  It helps from overdressing.



My "I have no idea what I am doing question" is: What is the difference between a compression layer and a technical layer.  My guess is that anything I have would be too loose to be a compression layer (even if that is the intent), but I am curious if the fabric or functionality is markedly different.  Next silly question: what is a 'proper running coat?'  
My plan is to take out the new long pants, a long sleeve shirt (compression or tech, I have no idea.  Fleecy interior saucony shirt from TJ Maxx) and the new windbreaker jacket and dutch gloves out in our powder sugar dusting over my lunch hour and see how it goes.  I do like the idea of logging clothing with temp & wind!  As soon as I have some sort of log..... still working on that!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been out for a run and had to stop to help someone in need? Could be a minor incident, change a flat, or major medical issue.


I have not had anything happen where I had to stop and help someone. Closest thing was this last long run I ran past a lost dog sign that had blown over and was laying down and I felt so bad about the cute little dog (there was a picture, it broke my heart) being lost and no one being able to see the sign that I stopped and fixed it. Not at all the same thing as physically helping someone but I felt better about the sign being upright again.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

camaker said:


> 1. Are you making sure that you have a solid white heart icon on the watch before you start the run? If the icon is blinking, it's not locked onto your HR and may fix on your cadence if it's still looking for a lock after you start running. I found that I actually had to turn the watch off and back on immediately prior to a run in order to get it to lock in.
> 
> 2. Is the watch strapped tightly up the arm from your wrist bones? Wearing it too loose or too close to the wrist bones can impact the HR lock.



1. No. LOL, I guess I need to read the [redacted] manual. Honestly, I've never even noticed the heart icon. Thanks for the tip! I just tried it:
1A. Now I see why I never noticed it, I had to put reading glasses on to see it.
1B. It took at least 60 seconds, if not 90, to go solid.

2. It is so tight, it leaves an  impression for several minutes after I've taken it off. I wear it well above the wrist bone. I've even tried switching arms.


----------



## Miranda

TheHamm said:


> My "I have no idea what I am doing question" is: What is the difference between a compression layer and a technical layer.  My guess is that anything I have would be too loose to be a compression layer (even if that is the intent), but I am curious if the fabric or functionality is markedly different.  Next silly question: what is a 'proper running coat?'
> My plan is to take out the new long pants, a long sleeve shirt (compression or tech, I have no idea.  Fleecy interior saucony shirt from TJ Maxx) and the new windbreaker jacket and dutch gloves out in our powder sugar dusting over my lunch hour and see how it goes.  I do like the idea of logging clothing with temp & wind!  As soon as I have some sort of log..... still working on that!


I think he's basically just saying he wears 2 shirts, but one of them is fitted/compression so it's not as bulky as wearing 2 regular shirts.   The technical layer is just a tech fabric (the sweat wicking kind, not cotton) shirt.


----------



## ZellyB

Miranda said:


> We call that a French toast alert up here.
> 
> The French Toast Alert System:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Harvey Leonard is the chief meteorologist for the Boston ABC station)



This is awesome and reminds me of this video


----------



## camaker

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> 1. No. LOL, I guess I need to read the [redacted] manual. Honestly, I've never even noticed the heart icon. Thanks for the tip! I just tried it:
> 1A. Now I see why I never noticed it, I had to put reading glasses on to see it.
> 1B. It took at least 60 seconds, if not 90, to go solid.
> 
> 2. It is so tight, it leaves an  impression for several minutes after I've taken it off. I wear it well above the wrist bone. I've even tried switching arms.



Waiting for the HR icon to lock should solve the majority of issues you've been having with cadence lock.  It still may cadence lock on occasion, but I think you'll see a dramatic drop off in the frequency of occurrence.  I feel your pain on the time it takes to lock.  I used to spend the start of each run standing in my driveway staring at that icon waiting for it to go solid so I could start the run.  If it takes more than a couple of minutes to get that lock, turn the watch off and back on.  That will reset it and allow it to lock on.

Hope this gets it fixed!


----------



## gjramsey

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Why did you switch to the chest strap? How big of a pain is it? Does the optical HR sensor work (without adjusting settings) when you're not wearing the strap?
> 
> The reason I am asking is that I'm having issues with cadence lock on almost every run and am considering a strap.



I have a Fenix 3 HR, but still use the chest strap from the 920xt I had.  The chest strap is the HRM Run kind and gives you more running data to drive yourself crazy with (ground contact, vertical ratio, and a couple of others).  I also had several cases where I had cadence lock on runs when I did not wear the strap.   I don't find that the strap bothers me much when I run when it is new.  I have had to by a replacement strap as the old one just got too stretched and I was having to adjust the strap even mile or so.

Yes, the optical sensor works when the watch is not connected to the strap, and you don't have to play with settings.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> If anyone likes podcasts I had the pleasure of discussing current Disney rumors on this weeks disunplugged show.



So cool! I started listening last night and heard that you'd be on, but haven't gotten to your part yet!


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> If anyone likes podcasts I had the pleasure of discussing current Disney rumors on this weeks disunplugged show.



Yay!  Do you know about what minute or just general part of the show you appear?  So I can listen during my lunch break 

ATTQOTD:  Not sure if this counts.  During the pokemon Go craze there was a group of boys with a dad on bikes (with phones out) kind of slow roll looking around and I'd just ran past the front of the school on the adjacent street that had not less than a dozen pre-teen kids standing staring at their phones.  I pointed the bike family in that direction and they were very excited.
I've had someone come to my aid when an angry dog ran out of its house at me and a guy tackled the dog (it wasn't that big but seemed huge to me at the time.)  Forever thankful to that guy.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been out for a run and had to stop to help someone in need? Could be a minor incident, change a flat, or major medical issue.


Nope.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been out for a run and had to stop to help someone in need? Could be a minor incident, change a flat, or major medical issue.



I have not. I was following right behind a car that hit a deer a few nights ago though, so I did stop for them. 



LSUlakes said:


> I expect school closures announced by lunch today even though its not supposed to stick since the surface will be slightly above freezing.



How that south reacts to snow is so crazy! Canceling school for no accumulation seems so extreme! (No offensive meant at all in my southern friends!) Hope the roads don't get icy for you all.  



Miranda said:


> We call that a French toast alert up here.



Ha!! I love this!


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been out for a run and had to stop to help someone in need? Could be a minor incident, change a flat, or major medical issue.


ATTQOTD: Not really - I once stopped to try to help a loose dog that clearly shouldn't have been (loose), but it ran off. I've been stopped by tourists asking for directions more times than I can count, but nowadays I put on my RBF and pretend I can't see or hear them  (There are PLENTY of other people/places they can hit up for info - why me, the person clearly trying to get her run on?!)


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Yay!  Do you know about what minute or just general part of the show you appear?  So I can listen during my lunch break
> 
> ATTQOTD:  Not sure if this counts.  During the pokemon Go craze there was a group of boys with a dad on bikes (with phones out) kind of slow roll looking around and I'd just the front of the school on the adjacent street that had not less than a dozen pre-teen kids standing staring at their phones.  I pointed the bike family in that direction and they were very excited.
> I've had someone come to my aid when an angry dog ran out of its house at me and a guy tackled the dog (it wasn't that big but seemed huge to me at the time.)  Forever thankful to that guy.


About the 40 minute mark.


----------



## roxymama

@Miranda Well it's snowing here now and you've inspired me to make some french toast this weekend.


----------



## Disney at Heart

run.minnie.miles said:


> How that south reacts to snow is so crazy! Canceling school for no accumulation seems so extreme! (No offensive meant at all in my southern friends!) Hope the roads don't get icy for you all.



Just to explain, although there may be no snow accumulation, there is a lot of black ice because the snow melts on the warmer road surface during the day and then freezes over night during the lows. And most of our kids ride a school bus. If there is occasional accumulation, some of you people have mentioned a strange thing called a snow plow! I never see one of those except on TV movies or on the Atlanta news. (We small town folks don't have 'em.)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Disney at Heart said:


> Just to explain, although there may be no snow accumulation, there is a lot of black ice because the snow melts on the warmer road surface during the day and then freezes over night during the lows. And most of our kids ride a school bus. If there is occasional accumulation, some of you people have mentioned a strange thing called a snow plow! I never see one of those except on TV movies or on the Atlanta news. (We small town folks don't have 'em.)



Totally understand! Driving on ice is way worse than snow. If the roads are bad here, we usually have "late starts" instead of canceling school. You should come north in the winter so you can see a snow plow in real life.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Well not exactly like just coming across someone, but I've had to go and pick up people as part of our Galloway training group who got hurt during the run.  It's only happened a couple of times thankfully.


----------



## GollyGadget

I've never happened upon any major incidents while running. I have had to help the occasional dog back to their owner. For some reason, my neighbors don't think they need fences and then are surprised when their dogs don't stay in the yard when I run past...

When I was running in Vegas earlier this year, I had someone stop and ask me where the casinos were. I was somewhere between the strip and downtown, so basically, in either direction. It was just amusing to me that I apparently didn't look like a tourist.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: No I have not.  On the drive home from one of our long run locations, we slammed on the brakes because 2 little toy poodles were making a run for it across the road.  Thankfully we were able to scoop them up and they belonged to the house right on the street corner where we stopped the car.  I was terrified in the moment, but remembering their faces as they were sprinting across the street makes me laugh now.  They were so excited to be out running!


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> Have you ever been out for a run and had to stop to help someone in need? Could be a minor incident, change a flat, or major medical issue


For myself, NO. But my Dad is a magnet for this type of thing. He and his wife are trail runners, and I swear every other weekend, they had to help someone out off of the trails because they were lost, or injured. They are also ski instructors and have assisted in numerous rescue aids while skiing abroad (so not actually on the clock as instructors). I don't know if it's because "fate" knows they can handle it, or if they just enter situations others would by pass, again because they have the skills to deal with it.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Nope, unless you count giving people directions where things are at the state park I do my long runs at. 



run.minnie.miles said:


> How that south reacts to snow is so crazy! Canceling school for no accumulation seems so extreme! (No offensive meant at all in my southern friends!) Hope the roads don't get icy for you all.



On the opposite end of this, I moved to Colorado from California and we would be having a blizzard, with feet of snow and I would call our work weather line and get the recording "All departments are open" and I would seriously _yell_ into the phone (at the recording, lol!) "Are you kidding me?? It's a blizzard! You people are crazy!" Happened way more than once, lol. And the people driving on the interstate doing 70? In the snow? I thought they were all crazy! Now I live in a tiny town in Arkansas and everything shuts down at the mere mention of snow.


----------



## LSUlakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> How that south reacts to snow is so crazy! Canceling school for no accumulation seems so extreme!



I do not disagree with you and the decision to cancel things is more of a preventive move if the worse case scenario would play out. It rarely does, but lawsuits are way more expensive then shutting things down for a day. And in Louisiana, people file suits against other people for all kind of things and every minor car accident. Thats why out insurance premiums are about the highest in the country. 



Dis5150 said:


> everything shuts down at the mere mention of snow



Same here, but the local "weather" guy isn't on board yet. He isnt even a actual meteorologist, he is always wrong, and idk what he is waiting for. All the major models are in agreement this morning with at least 1-3 inches and he is like we may see something, but not likely. The NWS is forecasting it and we are under a winter weather warning. Thats good enough for me lol. 



If we get snow, expect pictures early tomorrow morning!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: Once on an early morning run on a windy day (and garbage pickup day) I came across a guy whose can had blown over and blew his trash all over the street. I stopped and helped him pick it all up. Another time on a country road I came across a guy in a broken down car and no phone and I called AAA for him. Never anything more exciting than that.

EDIT: Thinking about it, I often correct little things I see on my runs - like replacing someone's trash can that blew down the street or a yard sign. It gives me some satisfaction that they as far as they know their can never left their yard.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been out for a run and had to stop to help someone in need? Could be a minor incident, change a flat, or major medical issue.



Not really.  Once I saw a young kid wander into the street so I stopped to help him but his mom came out just at that time so I continued.  I did try to read the collar on a stray dog that was running with me once but it wouldn't let me and then ran off.



TheHamm said:


> My "I have no idea what I am doing question" is: What is the difference between a compression layer and a technical layer.  My guess is that anything I have would be too loose to be a compression layer (even if that is the intent), but I am curious if the fabric or functionality is markedly different.  Next silly question: what is a 'proper running coat?'
> My plan is to take out the new long pants, a long sleeve shirt (compression or tech, I have no idea.  Fleecy interior saucony shirt from TJ Maxx) and the new windbreaker jacket and dutch gloves out in our powder sugar dusting over my lunch hour and see how it goes.  I do like the idea of logging clothing with temp & wind!  As soon as I have some sort of log..... still working on that!



A compression layer is just tight fitting so you don't have two loose fitting shirts.  Most compression layers are also technical but most technical layers are not compression if we want to get all polymorphic on the subject.  

What I mean by "proper running coat" is a coat made of wicking material that provides both warmth and blocks the wind while what I would call a shell (wind and/or rain) is not insulated at all.  

Example of what I personally mean by proper running jack (https://www.sierratradingpost.com/brooks-rally-running-jacket-for-men~p~194un/) and shell (https://www.sierratradingpost.com/marmot-trail-wind-jacket-for-men~p~rw654/).  These are kind of my own definitions, not anything standard or anything.


----------



## McNs

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Why did you switch to the chest strap? How big of a pain is it? Does the optical HR sensor work (without adjusting settings) when you're not wearing the strap?
> 
> The reason I am asking is that I'm having issues with cadence lock on almost every run and am considering a strap.


I still have the 220, I was referring to the 235 being the latest version of the 220. Not sure how the 235 manages a strap, I guess when it detects one (its automatic when I put it on once paired with my 220) then it ignores the wrist one. The strap works well, only thing is it likes a bit of moisture against the skin so I usually give it a big ol’ slobbery lick on the sensors before putting it on.


----------



## Jules76126

Miranda said:


> We call that a French toast alert up here.
> 
> The French Toast Alert System:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Harvey Leonard is the chief meteorologist for the Boston ABC station)



Harvey Leonard is my absolute favorite weather guy. Mike Wankum was on the other day at the gym and I told my husband I only trust Harvey forecasts lol. I am really curious to see how this winter goes. I currently live in Essex county but work in Worcester and the amount of snow fall between the two areas can be significant as in I have 5 inches at home and Worcester has over a foot. Really hoping for light snow this year


----------



## IamTrike

ATTQOTD:  I've helped lost people on runs a couple of times, and one time I was meeting this cool guy near LSU for a run and we wound up helping someone with a flat tire before we started. 


In regards to the south's reaction to the snow, I think it's both a combination of a fear of lawsuits and a lack of tools.  Most towns don't have snow removal tools or salt trucks and people don't have snow tires.  When we do get snow it tends to end poorly for people.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD I came across a lost chihuahua once. It was very friendly but clearly not where it should have been. I knocked on a few doors, at one of the houses they called the number on the tag, though the number was from a suburb across the other side of town. The number was for the mother of the dog owner so got an address (just down the street). The owners didn’t seem bothered when I returned the dog...

@LSUlakes heauxping for sneaux for you! We never get snow where I live, too much ocean around and we’re a bit far north.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - Along the lines of others, I have given directions many times. I have stopped and asked people if they needed help a few times (people who looked to be in distress) and was told that they were fine each time. The only time that I have really helped anyone in distress - when one of my running partners has fallen or otherwise been injured. But we are a team, so that really doesn't qualify.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Lot of people stop me and ask for directions. But 2 incidents stand out:

The first one was helping a woman look for a lost dog. It was complicated. Actually, she thought she found the lost dog of a friend who lived one town up the road but didn't have a car and needed a ride to come ID the dog... I cut my run short and drove up the road looking for 'Dave with the lost German Shepard'. Never found him, but I did my best.

The second one was running by an apartment complex. A young woman had 'misplaced' her 2 year old. Quiet honestly, I've never seen such raw emotion. I circled the area looking for the child. I never saw anything. I don't know how it ended, but I never heard about it on the evening news, so I assume all was OK.



JClimacus said:


> EDIT: Thinking about it, I often correct little things I see on my runs...



I do this too. As I mentioned before, I rescue turtles and snails. I pick up (or at least hide) lots of trash. And if there is a dead cat or dog on my route, I will come back with a shovel and bury them.


----------



## LSUlakes

McNs said:


> @LSUlakes heauxping for sneaux for you!



So glad you are on board with the ...eaux! made my day!



BuckeyeBama said:


> I have given directions many times.



I dont know what it is about running and directions, but when this happens to me a few things happen. 
1. I am thrown off a bit because I am in my own little world while running.
2. I suddenly cant think of any road names and can only describe how to get their via running routes.
3. This happens more than I ever thought it would.
4. Stopping to give someone incomplete instructions is frustrating for both parties. lol


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: I don't run in heavily populated areas so I don't see a lot of people. And if someone was trying to creep onto my treadmill at the gym they would be very sorry. Haha. But these stories are great. You guys are such great people! How annoying with all of the direction giving though. I would just RBF and ignore. I'm terrible at directions anyway.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> I dont know what it is about running and directions, but when this happens to me a few things happen.
> 1. I am thrown off a bit because I am in my own little world while running.
> 2. I suddenly cant think of any road names and can only describe how to get their via running routes.
> 3. This happens more than I ever thought it would.
> 4. Stopping to give someone incomplete instructions is frustrating for both parties. lol


Every single time I have to stop and carefully think about what was just asked of me before I start my answer. Early on I would just start talking only to find myself not providing correct directions. When I am focused on running, it takes a few seconds to get my brain working normally again.


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> I dont know what it is about running and directions, but when this happens to me a few things happen.
> 1. I am thrown off a bit because I am in my own little world while running.
> 2. I suddenly cant think of any road names and can only describe how to get their via running routes.
> 3. This happens more than I ever thought it would.
> 4. Stopping to give someone incomplete instructions is frustrating for both parties. lol


Ditto! I seem to be pretty decent at directions if I'm traveling, likely because I don't want to get lost, but ask me for directions a mile from my house and I'll look at you like you have four heads.


----------



## DVCFan1994

Jules76126 said:


> Harvey Leonard is my absolute favorite weather guy. Mike Wankum was on the other day at the gym and I told my husband I only trust Harvey forecasts lol. I am really curious to see how this winter goes. I currently live in Essex county but work in Worcester and the amount of snow fall between the two areas can be significant as in I have 5 inches at home and Worcester has over a foot. Really hoping for light snow this year



I currently live in Worcester but grew up in Essex County  40 minutes apart by car and can easily be double the snow!  I’m with you, a mild winter would be lovely.  Worcester, due to its densely populated and very hilly terrain, is never plowed well, luckily I live on the outskirts, so my runs are 90% in an adjacent town.  

Speaking of Harvey, looks like I need to think about a trip to the store tomorrow:


----------



## Jules76126

@DVCFan1994 yeah I know, Worcester plowing can be the worst. I work right downtown across from the DCU center. Luckily, I work for the Pharmacy school so they will close in bad weather or I will just work remotely. 

I have never helped anyone,but husband did once. He was out running and saw a kid walking his dog which I think was a golden retriever. The dog was clearly too big and strong for the kid to control. The dog saw something and took off and dragged the kid behind him for a few feet before he let go. My husband went and caught the dog for the kid and checked to make sure he was all right. He then walked him back home as he was concerned the dog would take off again. It wasn't that the dog was poorly behaved, more like the kid did not have the strength to hold him a bay when when anted to go after a cat or squirrel.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been out for a run and had to stop to help someone in need? Could be a minor incident, change a flat, or major medical issue.



I once stopped to see if I could help a runner who was clearly having a medical emergency, but that was more because I felt bad not at least checking on him than because I thought he needed my help. His friends and/or family got there before me, so he clearly didn't need my help. Thankfully, I eventually did see an ambulance come (not so easy on an isolated bike path), and hopefully he was okay.

The kinda funny/interesting/whatever part is that I had seen a car turn onto the path pretty much right in front of me, and I was pissed, because cars aren't allowed on that path. Turns out, they were going to check on him. So I was wrong to be pissed. Never judge a car before you know the story.

I don't know that anyone has ever asked me for directions, which is good, because I'm terrible at directions.

Also ... I have no idea who this Harvey Leonard guy is. I'm guessing it's because I lived in that area when I was a teen and teens don't care about weather (unless it cancels school). Plus, I probably got most of my news/weather from the radio anyway.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: A girl in front of me on an obstacle at Tough Mudder had her pants rip and I stopped to give her all of my safety pins from my bib to keep a little bit of dignity while she finished the course. Probably wasn't very comfortable to run with all those safety pins holding her pants together, but better than the alternative!


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the cold weather theme in mind, for those who have to deal with running in the snow on a regular basis, what special gear if any do you have to use to prevent yourself from slipping on snow / ice? Special shoes or anything of the sort?





LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been out for a run and had to stop to help someone in need? Could be a minor incident, change a flat, or major medical issue.



I'll combine my responses.  A couple years ago, I was running a 5k with a friend of mine.  We had a good amount of snowfall a couple days before the race, so there were places along the road that had plowed snow/ice.  With about 3/4 of a mile to go, we were running together and he happened to slip and fall down on a slick spot.  I "sorta" mumbled "are you okay?" as I kept running while he was trying to pick himself back up.  About a block later, I decided to accelerate a bit thinking that if I put some distance between us he'd give up and wouldn't consider catching me.  So basically I kicked a little earlier than I would normally.  With about 2-3 blocks left, I hear him coming and he challenges me to sprint to the finish line.  Of course, I'm spent.  He beats me.  Karma I suppose.  When he tells the story now, I pushed him down on the ice.  It's kinda funny.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  During Tink HM 2016 when we hit the road section with the lovely raised white dot lane markers I hear a sickening thud behind me and saw a cell phone fly by my feet.  The runner next to me grabbed the phone as I immediately turned around to help, two other runners were already picking the girl up and I asked to make sure everyone was okay.  The girl said she was good and was starting to run again.  Her phone was returned to her in not so great a shape but she seemed to be doing fine so we all continued on.  Hopefully she finished and wasn't too sore, but she definitely hit hard.  Those lane markers are the worse tripping hazards.  

I love run disney races for how caring the runners are.  There were literally a dozen runners stopping to make sure this girl was okay.  It is truly Ohana out there on the course everyone is family and no one gets left behind.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: Most recently, someone tripped over a cone during the Run Under the Lights 5k back in November. The road that race is on has speed bumps, and the race organizers but cones up on them to help people know they were there because it was dark. But apparently they were also supposed to put lights on the cones, and that didn't happen. So a lady ran over it and wiped out right behind me. I heard the thud and stopped, along with a few other runners, to help her up and see if she needed further assistance. She started walking and said she'd hit her jaw pretty hard in the fall (OUCH!), but that she thought she was ok and would keep going. 

Beyond that, just the usual direction seekers and loose dogs.


----------



## TheHamm

ATTQOTD:  I am often asked for directions, which is fine by me as I have an excuse to take a break.  More often I am asked to take someone's picture.  My favorite was a gentleman from South Africa who was here on a summer exchange and had been running laps around the stadium (lapped me twice!) before asking if I would take his picture as he was so excited to be here and thought the sunrise was fantastic.  He then asked how to get back to a street not far from my home, and I thought it was great I saw him a couple times later in the summer out running at dawn.


----------



## LSUlakes

It's official, East Baton Rouge Parish schools are closed tomorrow. Anticipated snow total 1" LOL


----------



## jennamfeo

kski907 said:


> ATTQOTD: During Tink HM 2016 when we hit the road section with the lovely raised white dot lane markers I hear a sickening thud behind me and saw a cell phone fly by my feet. The runner next to me grabbed the phone as I immediately turned around to help, two other runners were already picking the girl up and I asked to make sure everyone was okay. The girl said she was good and was starting to run again. Her phone was returned to her in not so great a shape but she seemed to be doing fine so we all continued on. Hopefully she finished and wasn't too sore, but she definitely hit hard. Those lane markers are the worse tripping hazards.


I fell suuuuper hard during the 2015 Disneyland 10k and I wonder if the people who helped me up tell this same story to other people. Haha.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> It's official, East Baton Rouge Parish schools are closed tomorrow. Anticipated snow total 1" LOL


Our schools aren't canceled unless we get more than 15 inches and even then its still hit or miss.


----------



## kski907

jennamfeo said:


> I fell suuuuper hard during the 2015 Disneyland 10k and I wonder if the people who helped me up tell this same story to other people. Haha.



Yikes!  If they do it's cause we are just so impressed that you all keep running on.  I would like to think I would keep moving, but part of me says I'd call it quits.  BTW we were also at the 2015 DL 10K.  Truly miss no DL races now.


----------



## rootbeerkid

*ATTQOTD:* Interesting timing for this question although the entity that was offered direct assistance was not human. Running yesterday on country roads I was surprised to feel something nudging the back of my legs.  It was a bit startling to realize it was a dog. Tri-color, mid-size, bobtail - Australian Shepherd. I believe it was trying to herd me.  It ran alongside and behind for a while nudging my heels from time to time.  After a quarter mile or so it stopped and I figured it had gone home.  This was the first time that a dog had actually come to the road where I have been running for some time much less a dog that followed me along.  There are the occasional yappers that stay in their yard most likely due to an underground fence. It was quite surprising to have one that close.

The return trip passed the same place and once again the dog appeared and followed/nudged me along.  This time it followed for a lot further approaching a half mile.  I became a bit worried that it might follow me the remaining two miles to home and might not return to its home.  So I stopped and examined the dog - no collar.  Was it a stray?  I decided to run back to where I'd first seen the dog and see if anyone could identify it.  This is the middle of the the workday.  I knocked at three houses and nobody was home.  The dog became distracted smelling in the leaves of one of the yards.  So I decided to take off again and it looked good for a while but then the dog saw me and became my running companion again.  So I tried one more house and there was an answer and it was the owner of the dog!  The dog had a name - Henry.  The owner was glad to see Henry and expressed gratitude for the effort.  It felt good to get Henry back to where he belonged.  I guess a human was indirectly helped.

Once Henry was safely returned, the run continued to home. For whatever reason the Garmin gave up on me when I started searching for Henry's home.  So there were two separate FIT files. My running coach wondered about the weird pace and path.  It required an explanation.


----------



## jennamfeo

kski907 said:


> Yikes!  If they do it's cause we are just so impressed that you all keep running on.  I would like to think I would keep moving, but part of me says I'd call it quits.  BTW we were also at the 2015 DL 10K.  Truly miss no DL races now.


I was so embarrassed that I got up and bolted.... and PR'd. Haha. I definitely am going to miss the DL races. *siiiigh*


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> It's official, East Baton Rouge Parish schools are closed tomorrow. Anticipated snow total 1" LOL



Hurry up! The bus is coming!


----------



## Keels

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With the cold weather theme in mind, for those who have to deal with running in the snow on a regular basis, what special gear if any do you have to use to prevent yourself from slipping on snow / ice? Special shoes or anything of the sort?



If it drops below 60 - and definitely below 50 - it takes something really special and awesome to get me to leave my house.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been out for a run and had to stop to help someone in need? Could be a minor incident, change a flat, or major medical issue.



Not on a training run, but during Disneyland Half this year I stopped to help a woman who passed out on the overpass around Mile 10. It was the scariest thing I've ever encountered.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  Last summer while on a long run I saw a Mom and her two young boys playing catch with a nerf football in a park that the trail I was on went by.  About an hour later coming back through the park I see the woman and the two boys staring up into a tree.  They had gotten the ball stuck up in the tree and then flip flops they used to try and knock it down.  I decided to try and help, I got a stick stuck up in the tree to go along with the flip flops and ball.  Then I got the brilliant idea to use my water bottle.  It eventually worked.  However on that last toss I dropped the bottle coming down it hit the ground and the top opened.  It was a very hot and sunny afternoon.  Luckily I was able to water the ground with my last bottle of water and I only had 5 miles to go...


----------



## CherieFran

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Have you ever been out for a run and had to stop to help someone in need? Could be a minor incident, change a flat, or major medical issue.



Three times. One time I came upon a pair of bikers. One had fallen (I didn’t see it) and was hurt (but thankfully not super seriously) and neither had their phones. I called 911 for them and waited until the ambulance got there. Two other times were for loose dogs. One had a tag on its collar and I was able to call it’s owner, who was close by (and hadn’t realized the dog had gotten out). The second time, the dog didn’t have a collar so I had to call the city’s non-emergency line so an officer could come bring it to the shelter. Bottom line: glad I always carry my phone!


----------



## apdebord

New ATTQOTD! Funny that this happened today after this question. My husband and I were doing a little neighborhood jog after work. A woman came out of her garage and said “You guys look like you’re on a mission, but could one of you get a dead mouse out of my garage and put it in the garbage?!” So my husband did, and she noticed my wine and Dine challenge shirt and she told us she’s doing WDW 10K! So we talked about that for a while and then continued on our way.


----------



## JulieODC

This summer one I came across a house with their hose on, and it had clearly been running all night (based on the huge river streaming down the street). And it was coming out right at the corner of their foundation. The house is from the early 1700’s so they must have a stone foundation - prone to flooding.

It was too early to knock, so I ended up calling the police because I didn’t want to just turn it off and have them wonder why their basement was flooded. Or I worried that it had been turned on maliciously. Or that the elderly resident was hurt and that’s why they hasn’t turned it off. So yeah, a million random scenarios....

The police dispatcher has NO IDEA what I was talking about.


----------



## StarGirl11

I do a lot of my training indoors. So I don’t really run into people in need.

On a side note. I should have ditched the old orthotics years ago probably as soon as my weight loss started to settle. Our apartment gym sits on a slight slope so for the longest time I just put off the fact I had a hard time (when I mean hard time let’s just say the last attempt at an hour plus run with the old orthotics had to be aborted two miles short of the goal) with longer runs there and I always just kind of shrugged and figured it was because it’s sloped. Except on Tuesday I went and knocked out a 9 miler with zero problems (well minus minor heel pain because the orthotics are not a hundred percent broken in). When normally one of my hips can get fussy after a certain mile there. So yeah I’m starting to wonder if I might have been hindering myself unintentionally for a while now...


----------



## LSUlakes

It’s happening!!!


----------



## GollyGadget

LSUlakes said:


> View attachment 287538 It’s happening!!!


The snow in Louisiana and Texas was actually in my weather report this morning all the way up in Iowa! I immediately thought of you. Now go enjoy it before it melts!


----------



## ZellyB

LSUlakes said:


> View attachment 287538 It’s happening!!!



SNEAUX!!!!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## TheHamm

My First sub freezing run report: I did 2.5 miles and am more on board with some sort of 'training' log simply for the previously mentioned and wise suggestion of noting clothing.  Lesson learned: (1)Those Feetures socks I purchased on your summer recommendation do not meet my tights.  When the socks were purchased I was surprised there were not higher ones, but I am hoping they were just summer models and I can find something taller now.  I came in and had a red burning ring of skin around both ankles!  (2) Prior to going out I checked and with the wind chill it was 16F, so I went with both long sleeve shirts and the new windbreaker, which was too much.  This is where the log would be helpful: I panicked thinking I would freeze and went warmer than I had originally intended.  It was too warm. (3) I have improved over the just above freezing runs.  The glove-mitten hybrid was lovely, the new target ear band was an improvement over the bike cap (but still slipped around), but half way through the flurries let up and I wished I had brought sunglasses.  There is always tomorrow!


----------



## LSUlakes

Like legit sneaux! So exciting! I’m about to go run in it.


----------



## gjramsey

We got 2 inches in NW Houston!  And the most amazing thing, they did not cancel schools!  It is a Winter Miracle!


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> Like legit sneaux!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Wow @LSUlakes, that's great!

If you go for a run, don't face plant like the guy in red in the first picture. 

Looks like the weather winter may make our drive to Rocket City a little less fun than usual.


----------



## roxymama

I checked this thread first thing today 100% to check if @LSUlakes got snow...I mean SNEAUX!  Happy for you.  
My sister in Pflugerville, TX sent snow pics to me yesterday and I thought she must have been in one of those fake snoop winterfest things....but it was REAL!!!


----------



## LSUlakes

SNEAUX update: 

Still snowing! Went for a run. First mile alone. Second mile pushing the stroller and that was a bit difficult. So much fun and sorry for derailing the thread because of SNEAUX


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> Still snowing! Went for a run. First mile alone. Second mile pushing the stroller and that was a bit difficult. So much fun and sorry for derailing the thread because of SNEAUX


I wish this was my reaction when I saw snow, my winters would be so much more entertaining and enjoyable! Have fun with it!!!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

sorry, double posted!


----------



## PrincessV

LOL, happy Sneaux day @LSUlakes! Our portion of the cold front seems to have been delayed: high today of 80.


----------



## Jules76126

Glad someone is excited about snow. We are slated to get 3 to 6 inches this weekend and then the highs all week is in the 20s. I’m already wishing for May


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I love all of the "sneaux" (or snow for those of you getting it in TX) updates! So fun and I bet the kids LOVE it!



GollyGadget said:


> The snow in Louisiana and Texas was actually in my weather report this morning all the way up in Iowa! I immediately thought of you. Now go enjoy it before it melts!


I also heard this on the news this morning. I actually haven't gotten any measurable amount of snow yet, which is odd.


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> SNEAUX update:
> 
> Still snowing! Went for a run. First mile alone. Second mile pushing the stroller and that was a bit difficult. So much fun and sorry for derailing the thread because of SNEAUX


It's fun to hear someone get excited for it. We had a mild winter here last year so maybe this year we will get some big snow totals.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

run.minnie.miles said:


> I actually haven't gotten any measurable amount of snow yet, which is odd.


Same here, we actually had a news report saying Corpus Christi, TX now has more measurable snow than we do here in Minneapolis... for now. Seems so wrong, but honestly I am okay with it at the moment! Our time is coming, and probably very soon...


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> So much fun and sorry for derailing the thread because of SNEAUX


Do not apologize! It looks so pretty and I wish I could go run in it right now! I always got excited for the first snow of the season (when I lived where there were seasons). My luck was always cold enough for snow, but no committing snow fall.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

As a Californian, most of the snow I see comes from Disneyland, where said snow is beautiful, magical, doesn't stick to the ground, and doesn't make a mess of things aside from the crowds who must see it.  Since I worked grounds crew while in college in Utah, I got very used to having to shovel snow, with a few 3:00am wakeup calls so we could have the sidewalks cleared for the start of classes 4 hours later.


----------



## michigandergirl

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> Same here, we actually had a news report saying Corpus Christi, TX now has more measurable snow than we do here in Minneapolis... for now. Seems so wrong, but honestly I am okay with it at the moment! Our time is coming, and probably very soon...



Yes, the south has more snow than us too. We only have a dusting on the ground right now, but that lake effect snow machine is ramping up today and we're supposed to get 3 to 6 inches by this time tomorrow. Could make for some interesting back to back Dopey training runs this weekend!


----------



## KingLlama

Do you all find that it's helpful to put handwarmers inside your gloves, or do they get so hot that it's detrimental?

I've done short runs during the week in cold temps, but never a long run like the 10K I'm doing tomorrow. Just making sure that my gear is appropriate.


----------



## SarahDisney

Enjoy the Sneaux, @LSUlakes!
(We're expecting something tomorrow. I'm excited to break in my new boots)


----------



## kywyldcat03

KingLlama said:


> Do you all find that it's helpful to put handwarmers inside your gloves, or do they get so hot that it's detrimental?
> 
> I've done short runs during the week in cold temps, but never a long run like the 10K I'm doing tomorrow. Just making sure that my gear is appropriate.


Yes it is helpful but after awhile you might need to take them out of the gloves for a bit before putting them back.  For the WDW Marathon this year, I did that.  I had them in each glove, pulled my fingers into the palm area to warm them up and then had to take them out after running a couple miles.


----------



## surfde22

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> Same here, we actually had a news report saying Corpus Christi, TX now has more measurable snow than we do here in Minneapolis... for now. Seems so wrong, but honestly I am okay with it at the moment! Our time is coming, and probably very soon...



Yeah, but unfortunately the little snow we have in Minneapolis is sticking around and made the roads miserable to drive on for much of this week.  There's will be gone by tomorrow most likely.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

surfde22 said:


> Yeah, but unfortunately the little snow we have in Minneapolis is sticking around and made the roads miserable to drive on for much of this week. There's will be gone by tomorrow most likely.


Yep, totally... my 3 hr drive to work on Tuesday (normally 50 min) was definitely miserable. Ugg, I thought we were better than that, ha! I expect to be looking at that snow and a whole lot more of it for months to come! Just was a crazy statistic that they had more than us, even if just for a few hours!!!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Glad that you guys are excited about the snow, but I have had enough to last me a lifetime. Cannot wait to retire somewhere down South so that snowfalls are infrequent enough that they excite me.


----------



## PrincessV

KingLlama said:


> Do you all find that it's helpful to put handwarmers inside your gloves, or do they get so hot that it's detrimental?


A friend turned me on to this method at the WDW marathon this year: TWO pair of those cheap, knit gloves - stick the hand warmer between the two.  I've also stuck a pair of the toe warmer to my gloves - they have a sticky side to stick to socks and it works really well on gloves, too!


----------



## LSUlakes

SNEAUX UPDATE:

It's a winter wonderland! Looking outside is just as exciting as entering the gates at Magic Kingdom. DD loves it and is now watching... Frozen of course. I ran 1 mile solo and it was amazing so I went inside and asked dd if she wanted to go for a run. Mile 2 pushing the stroller was a little more difficult but worth it. She was so excited to be in the stroller for a run. The snow has a negative effect on pace though. About 1 min slower on compared to the solo mile. It just stopped sneauxing maybe 30 minutes ago. Its nice fluffy snow on the top layer. Unfortunately its 34 so its slowly melting but seeing everything white is beautiful. Really in disbelief about how much we got today. Looking out my living room window I feel like in mountains and not Baton Rouge, LA. 

Like any good cajun, the gumbo pot is out and the house is smelling great! I'll try to post some more pictures later of said meal and SNEAUX!!!!!!


----------



## sourire

Aww happy Sneaux day @LSUlakes!! Would you be willing to share your gumbo recipe? That sounds very yummy. We could work on a running thread recipe share? 
Expecting a bit of snow here in the Philly area tonight/tmw too! I’ll try to be as excited as you are!


----------



## surfde22

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> Yep, totally... my 3 hr drive to work on Tuesday (normally 50 min) was definitely miserable. Ugg, I thought we were better than that, ha! I expect to be looking at that snow and a whole lot more of it for months to come! Just was a crazy statistic that they had more than us, even if just for a few hours!!!



That's exactly why I converted my 30 minute drive into a 10 second walk from the bedroom to the living room on Tuesday.


----------



## SheHulk

apdebord said:


> New ATTQOTD! Funny that this happened today after this question. My husband and I were doing a little neighborhood jog after work. A woman came out of her garage and said “You guys look like you’re on a mission, but could one of you get a dead mouse out of my garage and put it in the garbage?!” So my husband did, and she noticed my wine and Dine challenge shirt and she told us she’s doing WDW 10K! So we talked about that for a while and then continued on our way.


Can you imagine stopping someone who is running, to come into your house to throw away a dead mouse for you? She didn't know you? You have a sense of humor about it and don't seem to mind but what the heck.


----------



## gjramsey

surfde22 said:


> Yeah, but unfortunately the little snow we have in Minneapolis is sticking around and made the roads miserable to drive on for much of this week.  There's will be gone by tomorrow most likely.



Ours was gone by 10am.  

It sure was pretty while it lasted!


----------



## rteetz

All this happy snow talk and I am dreading the 1-2 inches we are getting tonight.


----------



## Ariel484

Happy SNEAUX day @LSUlakes!


----------



## Keels

I’m having a french fry po’boy with debris to celebrate your SNEAUX, @LSUlakes! Better you than me!


----------



## LSUlakes

The start of a good afternoon.


----------



## McNs

Loving the sneaux updates!!! And @Keels - great food choice!


----------



## LSUlakes

2017 SNEAUX captured forever in a mason jar and into the deep freezer. Lol it’s that special. SNEAUX on the ground for 24 hours or more!


----------



## katiekinzakat

I leave to study for finals and I miss a ton!

Really just dropping by to say that I'm probably not making the Cajun Country Run tomorrow because of the sneaux  I'm super scared of icy roads on my drive from New Orleans to Lafayette so I'm likely going to skip.


----------



## FFigawi

Good choice with the Art Car, @LSUlakes


----------



## Miranda

KingLlama said:


> Do you all find that it's helpful to put handwarmers inside your gloves, or do they get so hot that it's detrimental?
> 
> I've done short runs during the week in cold temps, but never a long run like the 10K I'm doing tomorrow. Just making sure that my gear is appropriate.


I don't use them... my hands and head always overheat.  It's got to be pretty cold (like 20 or below) for me to be wearing a hat and/or gloves.  I might start out wearing gloves between 20-30, but they'll be off less than a half mile in.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Good choice with the Art Car, @LSUlakes



That was my first thought -- ART CAR!!!!


----------



## jmasgat

Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.


----------



## JulieODC

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and especially say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.



I’m so sorry @jmasgat - sending virtual hugs


----------



## Capang

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.


I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## michigandergirl

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mickey Momma

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## sourire

I’m so sorry for your loss @jmasgat


----------



## Baloo in MI

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.



I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.



Moms are such special people- I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SheHulk

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.


Oh I’m so sorry.


----------



## Disney at Heart

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.


No matter how old WE are, we are never ready to lose our moms. May you keep close all the happy memories of your "93 year old wonder," and rejoice that you had her! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## gjramsey

I’m am so sorry for your loss @jmasgat


----------



## DopeyBadger

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.



Condolences


----------



## rteetz

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## PCFriar80

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.


Sorry for your loss @jmasgat.  Thoughts are with you.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Ran 13 miles in a snowstorm this morning with my runDisney group. It was awesome, but I am frozen.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Just got back from my simulated half-marathon for Dopey.  The major difference, here in Michigan I was running in 4 inches of snow.  I am hopeful in Florida we will be running in miles and miles of sunshine!  It was a very relaxing and peaceful run and even scruntching through the snow I felt strong and was able to take in a beautiful "Fall" day here in Michigan.  One more run tomorrow, then a second week of simulating Dopey with slightly longer runs and then the wonderful world of the taper can begin!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@jmasgat so sorry for your loss.



PrincessV said:


> A friend turned me on to this method at the WDW marathon this year: TWO pair of those cheap, knit gloves - stick the hand warmer between the two.


This is genius!!



rteetz said:


> I am dreading the 1-2 inches we are getting tonight.


Is it wrong that I wish you would just send it a little more North-East so I can have it...please, pretty please. I hate when we have a green Christmas.


----------



## Ariel484

@jmasgat I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## mrsg00fy

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.


So sorry for your loss. Hugs being sent your way.


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.



Sorry for your loss


----------



## Jules76126

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.



So sorry for your loss


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Designed by @DopeyBadger, built by David (@OldSlowGoofyGuy):

Rocket City Marathon Results: Pass, Light, Heaven, Do, *3:59:26* (see background, if you're lost)

Race report when I get back, but let me quickly say this:

My DB plan got me under 4 for the first time, *AND gave me a 35 minute PR*! (4:34:41->3:59:26)

DB, words typed on a forum cannot begin to express my gratitude, so I will not even try. Just know my heart is full.

Background:



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Goal for 2017: Marathon PR at Rocket City in December...
> 
> I went back and looked at my goals and found the above. Which is weird since I didn't decide to run RCM until April or so I thought.
> 
> So I'll know this Saturday if I met my 2017 goal. Which leads me to this:
> 
> I have several A, B, C goals for RCM. But when it comes right down to it, there is no gray area.
> 
> There is only:
> Pass : Fail
> Light : Darkness
> Heaven : Purgatory
> Do : Do Not
> 3:59:59 : 4:00:00
> 
> @LSUlakes please add my race:
> 
> Dec 9 : @OldSlowGoofyGuy : Rocket City Marathon : 3:59:59


----------



## SarahDisney

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mickey Momma

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Designed by @DopeyBadger, built by David (@OldSlowGoofyGuy):
> 
> Rocket City Marathon Results: Pass, Light, Heaven, Do, *3:59:26* (see background, if you're lost)
> 
> Race report when I get back, but let me quickly say this:
> 
> My DB plan got me under 4 for the first time, *AND gave me a 35 minute PR*! (4:34:41->3:59:26)
> 
> DB, words typed on a forum cannot begin to express my gratitude, so I will not even try. Just know my heart is full.
> 
> Background:



Congrats on a massive PR!  Can’t wait to hear the race report.


----------



## McNs

@jmasgat condolences you you and your family.


----------



## Disney at Heart

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Designed by @DopeyBadger, built by David (@OldSlowGoofyGuy):
> 
> Rocket City Marathon Results: Pass, Light, Heaven, Do, *3:59:26* (see background, if you're lost)
> 
> Race report when I get back, but let me quickly say this:
> 
> My DB plan got me under 4 for the first time, *AND gave me a 35 minute PR*! (4:34:41->3:59:26)
> 
> DB, words typed on a forum cannot begin to express my gratitude, so I will not even try. Just know my heart is full.
> 
> Background:



Love, love, love! Congratulations!


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Designed by @DopeyBadger, built by David (@OldSlowGoofyGuy):
> 
> Rocket City Marathon Results: Pass, Light, Heaven, Do, *3:59:26* (see background, if you're lost)
> 
> Race report when I get back, but let me quickly say this:
> 
> My DB plan got me under 4 for the first time, *AND gave me a 35 minute PR*! (4:34:41->3:59:26)
> 
> DB, words typed on a forum cannot begin to express my gratitude, so I will not even try. Just know my heart is full.
> 
> Background:



Congrats Rocket Man!


----------



## Dis5150

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## KSellers88

So so sorry for your loss @jmasgat


----------



## Dis_Yoda

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## sourire

Amazing @OldSlowGoofyGuy!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## ZellyB

So sorry, @jmasgat


----------



## dmross

@jmasgat sorry for your loss!  My grandma, 97 years, passed away last Monday.  What a wonderful generation of women!


----------



## LSUlakes

FFigawi said:


> Good choice with the Art Car, @LSUlakes



It's my go to beer these days! I think I had to many yesterday thought lol.



jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.



I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. We will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers. 



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Designed by @DopeyBadger, built by David (@OldSlowGoofyGuy):
> 
> Rocket City Marathon Results: Pass, Light, Heaven, Do, *3:59:26* (see background, if you're lost)
> 
> Race report when I get back, but let me quickly say this:
> 
> My DB plan got me under 4 for the first time, *AND gave me a 35 minute PR*! (4:34:41->3:59:26)
> 
> DB, words typed on a forum cannot begin to express my gratitude, so I will not even try. Just know my heart is full.
> 
> Background:



Amazing job and congrats on the PR!!!!!


----------



## KingLlama

My first 10K is in the books.

Brutal honesty here....I definitely finished last in my division. Heck, I might have finished last overall, I’m not sure. 

But I finished. And I finished it running. And I finished five minutes faster than my goal time.

And that’s what matters.


----------



## Ariel484

dmross said:


> @jmasgat sorry for your loss!  My grandma, 97 years, passed away last Monday.  What a wonderful generation of women!


I’m so sorry!


----------



## JClimacus

@jmasgat

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.

@KingLlama nice job! 



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Designed by @DopeyBadger, built by David (@OldSlowGoofyGuy):
> 
> Rocket City Marathon Results: Pass, Light, Heaven, Do, *3:59:26* (see background, if you're lost)
> 
> Race report when I get back, but let me quickly say this:
> 
> My DB plan got me under 4 for the first time, *AND gave me a 35 minute PR*! (4:34:41->3:59:26)
> 
> DB, words typed on a forum cannot begin to express my gratitude, so I will not even try. Just know my heart is full.
> 
> Background:



Wow, what a terrific result! Congratulations! Looking forward to the race report.


----------



## Sailormoon2

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> *AND gave me a 35 minute PR*!


THIS is amazing!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Disney at Heart

@dmross Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wendy98

@jmasgat--I am so sorry for your loss.  As someone else said, it is always difficult losing our moms no matter how old we are.

@dmross --I am also sorry for your loss.  Grandparents are so special.


----------



## ZellyB

Great job, @KingLlama


----------



## gjramsey

Race Report - Fort Bend Kia 30K - 

This was a race I didn't plan on running until Wednesday of last week, when I realized I had an 18 mile run planned, and I saw the race make a post to the Facebook group for Houston Area Road Runners Association about the 30K still open for registration.  The race is the third in a series building up to the Houston Marathon in January (the Houston Half in Oct, a 25K in Nov, and this one).  

The race starts and ends by the Sugar Land Town Center, and most of the race is held on a 4.2 mile loop a couple of miles away.  There are 3 laps on the loop, and that makes for a lot of passing. I was sorta leery about the laps making the race boring or difficult, but with it being a smaller race, this laps actually worked well, since you were constantly seeing other runners.  Also made it easy for the race to have aid stations and each end of the loop, or every 2.1 miles.   Since I was planning on the run being a progression run, I went into the race trying to accomplish that, and not "race" it, and accomplished it!  

The winner of the race lapped me when I was coming up on mile 6, not even half way through my 1st lap, and he was on mile 10, half-way through his second.  I think he finished the 30K in 1:38ish.  The dude was just gliding.  

I finished in *2:38:35*, 1st 15k was at a pace of 8:46, and the second half at a 8:17 pace.  

127/582 overall, 10/47 age group.   Overall, I enjoyed this race very much, and if doing a Jan marathon again in the future, we probably run this one again.


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats on a great race @gjramsey


----------



## Disney at Heart

Well, we got no measurable snow at my house, although we did have some flurries. However, DH works across the state line in upstate South Carolina where there was snow Friday afternoon, and his company had a small 5k/10k trail race on Saturday morning that I always participate in, and since he is race director, I knew that it would go on! Sure enough, I was able to complete my first 5K in the snow! It usually has 100-120 participants, but only 35-40 even showed up on Saturday morning, and only 23 were in the 5k. So I completed it (about 3.3 miles) in 35:08, 8th finisher overall, female masters winner, and first and only one in my age group! I'll take it. @LSUlakes , I didn't even send it to you previously because I didn't think it would be significant. But, mostly, I can now say I have run in the snow!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Popping in via hotel business center common computer (my ipad doesn't like the DIS). I don't have time to 'Like' the individual posts, but thank you everyone for the congrats!

@jmasgat, I'm sorry for your loss. Sending comforting thoughts  your way.

@KingLlama, great job! Same to @gjramsey!

Over and out until Tuesday.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

@jmasgat So very sorry for your loss


----------



## FredtheDuck

jmasgat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to the board and especially @LSUlakes for providing a brief diversionary respite (the sneaux posts are great) for me. My Mom died yesterday.  She was a 93 year old wonder and will be greatly missed.  We're getting our snow here in MA soon. Hope it's the pretty kind.



I'm so sorry, @jmasgat.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *With so many in this thread running one or more of the races at WDW next month I thought I'd ask about your taper plans. When is your last 20 miler (making assumptions here as this being the longest distance prior to race day for marathoners), how many weeks do you taper for, how much do you reduce mileage, and do you decrease intensity as well?

ATTQOTD: No taper for me this year, but off of past experiences my last 20 miler would be 3 weeks out and then I reduce mileage but keep the intensity level the same when the run requires it.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I'm on a DopeyBadger plan so my longest run is 12 miles, this coming Saturday, then it is taper time.


----------



## PrincessV

@jmasgat and @dmross I'm very sorry for your losses. ♥



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With so many in this thread running one or more of the races at WDW next month I thought I'd ask about your taper plans. When is your last 20 miler (making assumptions here as this being the longest distance prior to race day for marathoners), how many weeks do you taper for, how much do you reduce mileage, and do you decrease intensity as well?


My last Dopey sim is this coming weekend (Dec. 14-17) and will be 3/5.5/12/20-22. I still don't know which shoes to wear for the full, and this is my last shot at trying something out - here's hoping I pick a winner?! So anyway, a 3 week taper. Long run the following week will go down to 10 miles, and down to 6-7 the week after that. I won't reduce my mid-week short runs until the last week, when I'll go down from my usual 4+ miles to 3 and 2ish. I also have plans to deep clean my bathroom and steam my carpets, because taper madness is a real thing.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With so many in this thread running one or more of the races at WDW next month I thought I'd ask about your taper plans. When is your last 20 miler (making assumptions here as this being the longest distance prior to race day for marathoners), how many weeks do you taper for, how much do you reduce mileage, and do you decrease intensity as well?


Sunday is my last 20. Taper until the races then. I believe my longest run after the 20 is 12. I likely will decrease intensity during the taper as well.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  I am planning an 18-20 miler on the 23rd, and then board the Carnival Sunshine for a Xmas cruise.  I will do some treadmill runs on sea days, but no more than 5 or 6 miles.  I might do one run at Universal on the days leading up to WDW Marathon weekend. 

In other words, this will be a vastly different taper than I have ever done before!

For other marathons, I have still done speed work and/or tempo work up until the Tuesday before the marathon.  My longest run is usually 2 to 3 weeks before the marathon.


----------



## whaler8

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With so many in this thread running one or more of the races at WDW next month I thought I'd ask about your taper plans. When is your last 20 miler (making assumptions here as this being the longest distance prior to race day for marathoners), how many weeks do you taper for, how much do you reduce mileage, and do you decrease intensity as well?



My forced taper started on 12/2 as that was the day I injured my calf and haven't run since. My long runs were up to about 19 miles so I was close and I thought I'd start to taper after this weekend. Getting physical therapy 3x a week and I am able to walk _almost_ pain free. The Dr. today wants me to jog lightly this upcoming weekend so I am hopeful to get a few mid-range runs the end of Dec before Marathon Weekend. I'm running vicariously through all of you on this board!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - 22 miler this weekend, then taper. 1 tempo run per week - all other runs at an easy pace. Mileage cut by 35% each week of the taper.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With so many in this thread running one or more of the races at WDW next month I thought I'd ask about your taper plans. When is your last 20 miler (making assumptions here as this being the longest distance prior to race day for marathoners), how many weeks do you taper for, how much do you reduce mileage, and do you decrease intensity as well?



ATTQOTD:  I'm on one of the @DopeyBadger plans, so my max is 16 miles.  My last 16 miler is this coming Sunday.  The following week is a normal "step back" week, so I would not consider that a part of the taper.  The last substantial run I have is a tempo run on the 26th.  That leaves me with ~1.5-2 week taper depending on whether the end point is the marathon or the start of Marathon Weekend races.   Once I get past that tempo run, all runs are at easy pace and reduced mileage.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATQOTD: I am not running in WDW next month... thanks for the painful reminder.


----------



## Chaitali

I have my 20 miler coming up this weekend, and then taper until the race.  I think it's a 16 miler and a 12 miler for the weekend runs before the marathon.


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:
I’m on a @DopeyBadger plan as well! My longest run (of 14 miles) is this weekend. With a a couple longer Tempo runs after that. On other marathon plans that I have followed, I have usually run 20 miles two or three weeks before the race, and still had a couple of shorter speed workouts built in. 

I’m really liking this plan right now. Usually at this point, I’m feeling pretty burned out, but I’m still feeling good so far. This is my peak week, so we will see how I feel after this weekend.


----------



## kski907

I also have a 20miler this week as part of a last Dopey Sim 3,5,10,20.  This is my first time with real dedicated training and a taper so I am interested to see if Taper madness happens for me.  

Congrats to all those who raced this weekend

And thoughts and prayers to those who have lost a loved one.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With so many in this thread running one or more of the races at WDW next month I thought I'd ask about your taper plans. When is your last 20 miler (making assumptions here as this being the longest distance prior to race day for marathoners), how many weeks do you taper for, how much do you reduce mileage, and do you decrease intensity as well?



No taper plans for for me as I'm training for the 10K and 1/2 marathon with two 10 milers still scheduled for 12/23 and 12/30.  I am the official "taper" for gift wrapping though and I do use a lot of it, so that in itself should count towards tapering?


----------



## jennamfeo

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATQOTD: I am not running in WDW next month... thanks for the painful reminder.


Same here.  But I look forward to living vicariously through all of you! 

@jmasgat & @dmross Sending you both love. <3

@OldSlowGoofyGuy & @KingLlama Great job on your races!


----------



## ZellyB

We just did our 20-miler yesterday.  Originally had it planned for next weekend, but travel plans forced us to move it up, so we have an especially long taper this time.


----------



## KingLlama

KingLlama said:


> My first 10K is in the books.
> 
> Brutal honesty here....I definitely finished last in my division. Heck, I might have finished last overall, I’m not sure.
> 
> But I finished. And I finished it running. And I finished five minutes faster than my goal time.
> 
> And that’s what matters.



BREAKING: I did NOT, in fact, finish last. However, they had already packed up all the bottled water and bananas by the time I finished.....which was very nice of them.


----------



## GollyGadget

I'm following Hanson's and my last 16 miler is this weekend, so that'd be 3 weeks. I don't really consider it taper time until the strength and tempo workouts are off the schedule and that doesn't happen until Dec 28, so 10 days.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: The longest run on my @DopeyBadger plan is 13 miles for this Sunday. Then next week looks to be more of a step back week, then taper. The last tempo run is the 26th. We have about 3 inches of snow on the ground and we are supposed to get several more this week, so I'm happy to be wrapping up the big mileage weeks.


----------



## SheHulk

I'm like the other @DopeyBadger acolytes, my max this weekend (13 mi) then taper. But yeah still a couple longer tempo runs after that so I don't know if that's considered a taper. In the past I've been so dead after my last 20 miler that I just kind of do the minimum after 2-3 weeks out from the race, so this is a new approach. I feel like running my race this time will be like opening a wrapped present, I have no idea what I'm going to get!


----------



## SheHulk

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: The longest run on my @DopeyBadger plan is 13 miles for this Sunday. Then next week looks to be more of a step back week, then taper. The last tempo run is the 26th. We have about 3 inches of snow on the ground and we are supposed to get several more this week, so I'm happy to be wrapping up the big mileage weeks.


Hey I wonder if we are on the same plan. If we wind up having the same race strategy I'd love to have someone to run with/near! I'm easy going and would let you break away from me if I'm not staying on pace and wouldn't be mad


----------



## Dis5150

SheHulk said:


> this is a new approach. I feel like running my race this time will be like opening a wrapped present, I have no idea what I'm going to get!



100% agree! It is nice not to feel dead after 20+ mile runs though!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: My last 15 miler is this weekend. I am also on a @DopeyBadger plan and it will ramp down in mileage and intensity after this week. YAY!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With so many in this thread running one or more of the races at WDW next month I thought I'd ask about your taper plans. When is your last 20 miler (making assumptions here as this being the longest distance prior to race day for marathoners), how many weeks do you taper for, how much do you reduce mileage, and do you decrease intensity as well?



No real taper for me either this year. I'll run 14-16 this weekend, 20 on Christmas Eve, 10-12 on NYE, and then a few short runs before Dopey starts on the 4th.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With so many in this thread running one or more of the races at WDW next month I thought I'd ask about your taper plans. When is your last 20 miler (making assumptions here as this being the longest distance prior to race day for marathoners), how many weeks do you taper for, how much do you reduce mileage, and do you decrease intensity as well?



Here's the plan:

 

Peak is this week.  I have removed the remaining 4 x 200m ending portions of workouts on Tuesdays because I've noticed the extreme cold doesn't play nice with the oscillation of very fast and very slow running.  My peak long run is 150 minutes (technically 144 min and 19 miles), as is most everyone following one of my plans.  After that a normal step back week, which has a critical velocity workout, a max duration M Tempo workout (120 min), and then an easy back to back of 90+90 min.  The week of 12/25 is a break from standard.  Usually that would be a hard on Tues/Thurs and then maybe a LR of 60-75 min on Sunday.  However, Dopey pushes things a little bit.  So I'm going with the last hard workout on 12/27, then an easy 90 min on Friday, a possible extra rest on Saturday, and then 60 min or less of easy until race days.  Normally, I would aim to have 42% of peak week mileage during the week of the marathon (not including the marathon mileage).  But with the extra 5k, 10k, HM, and M, and my intent on PR'ing all 4 distances I've included just a little extra rest/easy.  When it comes to the week of 12/25, I'll play it by ear.  I'm liking where I am right now and I really want to carry this through until race day.

There's an early chance of snow/ice on 12/17, so the LR may be flexed to 12/16 instead.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I just finished 7 miles this morning, and, like many of you, I plan the last long run/Dopey simulation this week, W-Sat: 3, 5, 12, 20-22. The next week is a regular step down week (6, 6, 6, 9), so the real taper is Christmas week which will consist of four runs of 4-7 miles each, and New Year's Day whatever I feel like! Jan. 2 is travel day,  1/3 Expo day, and 1/4 let the races begin!

At the end of this week, "the hay is is the barn," as Coach Charles says. YAY!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> No real taper for me either this year. I'll run 14-16 this weekend, 20 on Christmas Eve, 10-12 on NYE, and then a few short runs before Dopey starts on the 4th.



Samesies.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Samesies.



It's like we're pals or something


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> It's like we're pals or something



New phone. Who dis?


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: A second 20 miler this upcoming weekend, then drop to 14 and 10 for long run distance to two weekends after.  Still some 6-8 mile speed work in there during the taper


----------



## SarahDisney

ATTQOTD: Well, I'm not running marathon weekend (or any marathon), so I can't speak from personal experience, but ... I don't know how people do 3 week tapers. I think it would drive me crazy. (Although I'm guessing that many people's taper long runs are longer than my current long runs, so there's that ...)


----------



## michigandergirl

SheHulk said:


> Hey I wonder if we are on the same plan. If we wind up having the same race strategy I'd love to have someone to run with/near! I'm easy going and would let you break away from me if I'm not staying on pace and wouldn't be mad



Yes, I am certainly open to that! Strength in numbers, right? I'm not exactly sure what my race strategy is yet...

My running partner is coming back from surgery and I fear she may be undertrained, so we haven't decided whether or not we're going to stick together for the marathon. My average marathon pace is anywhere between a 10:00 to 12:00 mile, up until mile 18 where it could be anywhere between 10:00 and a death march. 

It would be nice to know what corrals we are in, soon I hope. Are you going to the pre-marathon meet-up? I'll be dressed as Little Mermaid.


----------



## SheHulk

michigandergirl said:


> Yes, I am certainly open to that! Strength in numbers, right? I'm not exactly sure what my race strategy is yet...
> 
> My running partner is coming back from surgery and I fear she may be undertrained, so we haven't decided whether or not we're going to stick together for the marathon. My average marathon pace is anywhere between a 10:00 to 12:00 mile, up until mile 18 where it could be anywhere between 10:00 and a death march.
> 
> It would be nice to know what corrals we are in, soon I hope. Are you going to the pre-marathon meet-up? I'll be dressed as Little Mermaid.


Lol thats my normal marathon experience too. But no death march this year! I didn’t RSVP to the meet-up but I’ll probably be there. Very uncharacteristically I don’t have an outfit planned yet. I’m waiting for inspiration to strike.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> ATTQOTD: Well, I'm not running marathon weekend (or any marathon), so I can't speak from personal experience, but ... I don't know how people do 3 week tapers. I think it would drive me crazy. (Although I'm guessing that many people's taper long runs are longer than my current long runs, so there's that ...)



Three weeks is a pretty normal taper period, especially for first time marathoners. Your body needs the time to rest and recover from the peak training load and heal up before race day.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I have a 20 miler scheduled for next Tuesday which will be a little over 2 1/2 weeks before the marathon.  I'm open to moving it around a bit though to get a more favorable air quality to run in.  We've been hit with a pretty bad inversion that is likely to stay for a while.  So a question for you marathoners:  What is the shortest time you'd recommend for tapering?  If the air quality looks like it will improve dramatically, I might a wait a few days which would mean a taper period of just two weeks. . . .too short?


----------



## JeffW

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> I have a 20 miler scheduled for next Tuesday which will be a little over 2 1/2 weeks before the marathon.  I'm open to moving it around a bit though to get a more favorable air quality to run in.  We've been hit with a pretty bad inversion that is likely to stay for a while.  So a question for you marathoners:  What is the shortest time you'd recommend for tapering?  If the air quality looks like it will improve dramatically, I might a wait a few days which would mean a taper period of just two weeks. . . .too short?



Is this your first marathon?  I've done a 21 miler as late as 12 days out from race day, but that was not my first time.  If this is your first time doing a 20 mile run, it is hard to guess how your body will respond to it to know your recovery time.


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> Three weeks is a pretty normal taper period, especially for first time marathoners. Your body needs the time to rest and recover from the peak training load and heal up before race day.



That explains why it seems so weird to me. Like "sleep," "rest" and "recover" are words that are not particularly in my vocabulary.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

JeffW said:


> Is this your first marathon?  I've done a 21 miler as late as 12 days out from race day, but that was not my first time.  If this is your first time doing a 20 mile run, it is hard to guess how your body will respond to it to know your recovery time.


Yes, this is my first.  And I definitely want to go into it fresh.  Maybe I should just run the 20 in the yucky air and be done with it


----------



## JeffW

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Yes, this is my first.  And I definitely want to go into it fresh.  Maybe I should just run the 20 in the yucky air and be done with it



Plus or minus a day isn't going to matter that much, but I wouldn't get any closer than 2 weeks from race day.  I've found a traditional 3 week taper didn't work well for me, so I bring the long run mileage down but keep up the mid week until 1 week out.  But I also experimented across 3 or 4 marathons to find what works for me.  You may respond completely differently than I do.  Overall, however, very few (if any) training plans would have you do 20 miles with fewer than 14 days to go.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Sunday is my last 20. Taper until the races then. I believe my longest run after the 20 is 12. I likely will decrease intensity during the taper as well.



Hows the knee holding up? I think it was the knee... Anyway, just curious how your injury is feeling. 



run.minnie.miles said:


> ATQOTD: I am not running in WDW next month... thanks for the painful reminder.



Me neither. We can start a support group "Disney runners not running Disney" ... It could catch on.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DopeyBadger said:


> Congrats Rocket Man!



I'm back home, too pooped to do a race report, but if you watch the video from about 3:10 to 3:35, that sums up the important part: Rocket Man falls off the raft, looks like he's going to drown, realizes his destiny is in his own hands, saves himself, then seems surprised when he's still alive.

BTW, this was waiting for me when I got home (note the name):


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Hows the knee holding up? I think it was the knee... Anyway, just curious how your injury is feeling.


Better but still there. Tolerable when running.


----------



## jennamfeo

LSUlakes said:


> Me neither. We can start a support group "Disney runners not running Disney" ... It could catch on.


I think I am going to re-name my training journal to this.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I’ve got my 20 miler this weekend. It’s my last Dopey simulation so I am doing 2.5, 5, 10, and 20. Really looking forward to the taper!


----------



## LSUlakes

jennamfeo said:


> I think I am going to re-name my training journal to this.




"Disney runners not running Disney"(TM)

lol I kid.


----------



## Wendy98

I will not do a taper because I am also amongst the few not doing a WDW race.  I am just trying to find my fitness again.  It is still a struggle, but getting to be less of a struggle.  I managed a 14 mile run Saturday that ended in snow flurries.  I also saw the foulest of foul roadkill (I am not even on a road; I am on a bike trail!) and got creeped out by it.  Picture something from The Walking Dead.

I typically taper the last 2 weeks before a marathon.  For a half marathon, maybe 5-6 days?

I am slowly rebuilding.  I did 7 miles on Sunday, the day after my 14 mile run.  It wasn't terrible but I think it might be too much this soon.  I felt "off" today and just did the elliptical (normally I do 60 miles on the bike followed by a short run).  I will start ramping up Boston training probably towards the end of January.  Not sure what the goal for that is yet--it will most likely evolve the closer it gets.

Still on the fence about Chicago.  NYC is a strong contender and my husband is shocked because I did not love it 2 years ago.  I don't feel like I am finished there yet.


----------



## sourire

Little late today in catching up on the thread:
Also on a Coach DB plan with a pair of runs planned for this coming Sunday & Monday of 7mi easy pace & 12mi long run pace, respectively. 
Note, I cheated and did a half marathon a few weeks ago at long run pace [b/c I wanted to make sure I still could, and b/c DH applied peer pressure to participate] but technically, that wasn't part of the official DB plan [TM].
After the 12 miler on Monday, next week is a step down week, and then the taper which includes a few marathon tempo runs. 
Not going to lie, I'm looking forward to tying up this Sunday/Monday double header. Marathon training has been a definite challenge.


----------



## Keels

Last Achilles treatment and, unfortunately, a heel debridement tomorrow, and then I leave for Orlando on Thursday (with a long weekend in New Orleans because I have Jets-Saints tickets!). 

I'll have fresh shoes, fresh socks and a fresh heel on my clubfoot for my last two long runs to hopefully prepare for Dopey. I am a living horror story on how a "bad" pedicure can really screw up your feet when it comes to running.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Last Achilles treatment and, unfortunately, a heel debridement tomorrow, and then I leave for Orlando on Thursday (with a long weekend in New Orleans because I have Jets-Saints tickets!).
> 
> I'll have fresh shoes, fresh socks and a fresh heel on my clubfoot for my last two long runs to hopefully prepare for Dopey. I am a living horror story on how a "bad" pedicure can really screw up your feet when it comes to running.



  That's awful!  Was it a normal pedicure place you go to or was it some place new you tried?


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *Today lets discuss long runs in a way. For the purposes of this discussion lets make a few assumptions. 1. If you training for a half marathon we will assume the normal longest run before race day is 10 miles. 2. If training for a full we will assume your longest run will be 20 miles. The question is, do you go over the max distances when training for the race? Does your answer differ from the first time you trained for either distance to your second, third, ect race?

ATTQOTD: While training for my first half marathon I went to 11 miles and my longest run before a marathon was 20. For half marathons these days I am usually in the process of training for marathon, so I will go over 10 frequently leading up to the race and may already have a 20 miler in by the time the half happens. For the marathon distance, I've only gone over 20 once with 21. If I can get things going again I would like to have one of my 20 milers go a little over, but the distance will be tbd and more so based on how far I can go in 3 hours.


----------



## TheHamm

Question:  Is there a reasonable way to manage pace on a treadmill?  I have tried it when we had days of rain and always cut myself short.  This is not because of boredom many of you experience but my inability to manage pace.  I know my average pace outdoors, but the deviation is +/-45 seconds, some of which is terrain based (which I would not have to deal with on TM), but some of it is just how I run.  
Anyhow, 4 inches of white stuff yesterday left me skipping the running (but shoveling is xtrain, right?) and another 4 tonight with predicted windchill below 0F leads me to believe I am not going to want to go outside for awhile.   Thus, I must figure out _something_.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Well, we follow a Galloway training plan with a Galloway sponsored group, so his training plans actually take you to the full distance.  So, I have gone up to 13-14 miles for a half and while I've not gone all the way to 26 for a full in training (various reasons), I have got to 22.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss long runs in a way. For the purposes of this discussion lets make a few assumptions. 1. If you training for a half marathon we will assume the normal longest run before race day is 10 miles. 2. If training for a full we will assume your longest run will be 20 miles. The question is, do you go over the max distances when training for the race? Does your answer differ from the first time you trained for either distance to your second, third, ect race?


For me, I tend to follow Galloway as a base, kind of do my own thing but in the spirit of a Galloway plan. His plans for the half go to 14 and in my 7 training cycles, I did 14 once. I feel best if I can get 13, more for my mental state than physical need. I minimum try to get a 12 mile in as my longest run in a cycle before taper. I think every time I have at least had a 12 mile in there, and have felt just fine in the race. I know physically 10 miles is all that is needed to be able to finish well, but my brain needs more!


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> 1. If you training for a half marathon we will assume the normal longest run before race day is 10 miles. 2. If training for a full we will assume your longest run will be 20 miles. The question is, do you go over the max distances when training for the race?


For my first marathon I went to 23 miles-because I needed to mentally run within 5 K of completing marathon, so that I KNEW I could do it. Since my first I have only run to 20 miles. This time (for Dopey) I am on a DB plan which has my longest run at 14 miles, which if I didn't trust him so much, would freak me out as being too short.
However, for any of the 20+ 1/2 marathons I have run, I have always run the full distance in my training for the race.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss long runs in a way. For the purposes of this discussion lets make a few assumptions. 1. If you training for a half marathon we will assume the normal longest run before race day is 10 miles. 2. If training for a full we will assume your longest run will be 20 miles. The question is, do you go over the max distances when training for the race? Does your answer differ from the first time you trained for either distance to your second, third, ect race?



-For my first full marathon in 2012, I maxed at 19 miles (I built from 3 miles to 19 miles in 8 weeks training, not advisable) and it took me just over 3.5 hours to complete (my 17 miler was 3.75 hours).
-For my first half marathon in 2013, I maxed at 13.1 miles and did a mock race.

Years later my philosophies have changed based on the research I've read.  My marathon training (which I've essentially been in since Winter 2014) has maxed at a 150 minute long run since Fall 2015.  So as I've gotten faster since 2015 that max long run has gone from 16 to 17 to 18 to 19 miles (based on the 150 min cap).  I have yet to devote a training cycle to a half marathon (since my first half in 2013).  However, I plan to devote my Spring 2018 training cycle to half marathons.  The plan as of now is to also max those training runs at 150 minutes.  Which means at my current fitness long run pace of a 7:35 min/mile, I run 19 miles max for both my HM and M training.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: I just have the one half marathon under my belt, and it was a DB training plan. I maxed at 10 miles. I'm on an off-season training plan to keep my fitness up and keep building endurance, and it also maxes at 10 miles. I think the original plan had an 11 miler in there, too, but coach knocked it back because I'll be traveling and can't commit to the time it would have required, plus I'm not actually training for a real race right now.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss long runs in a way. For the purposes of this discussion lets make a few assumptions. 1. If you training for a half marathon we will assume the normal longest run before race day is 10 miles. 2. If training for a full we will assume your longest run will be 20 miles. The question is, do you go over the max distances when training for the race? Does your answer differ from the first time you trained for either distance to your second, third, ect race?


Marathon - I only ran 16 miles before my first marathon. I finished (about 5:30), but was running 9 minute miles in training on my long runs, so you can imagine how poorly the last 5-6 miles went. I was totally under-trained and paid for it with a very long death march to the finish. So now I go as far as 24 miles before a marathon (peaking at 22 miles for this one since my training started so late). I know that I do not need to run that far to prepare, but I choose to for 2 reasons - I love my long runs, and I cannot forget the death march of my first long run.

Half-Marathon - I did not run my first half until years after my first full. The result - I run much longer than 10 miles in my buildup for a half. I generally peak at about 16 miles in my half training. My problem with half training - I peak too early in my training. This is a sure sign that I am running too long for the effort. I plan on attempting a 50+ (age) PR half attempt in 2019 and one of the strategies will be running fewer miles. I will see how it goes.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss long runs in a way. For the purposes of this discussion lets make a few assumptions. 1. If you training for a half marathon we will assume the normal longest run before race day is 10 miles. 2. If training for a full we will assume your longest run will be 20 miles. The question is, do you go over the max distances when training for the race? Does your answer differ from the first time you trained for either distance to your second, third, ect race?


I don’t normally go over the max distances but it does depend on the training plan. I have never run more than 20 for a full. Galloway likes people to run a full 26 but I don’t think that’s necessary. I will say I probably ran a bit differently when I was first training since I had less confidence than I have now.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD:  I have not trained for a marathon yet, but when I do, I think I will max out at 22ish.  For my first half, I did run a 13.1 about 2 weeks before race day.  It was not in my training plan, it was supposed to be 12, but I needed to mentally do it.  Second and third half I maxed out at 11.  Fourth and fifth I was already trained for as I had 3 half's within 42 days.

I'm currently working on the Galloway Time Improvement Plan for Princess Half.  It has me going to 17 before taper.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Another note: For people running slower, the 150 minute rule is not advisable in marathon training. You cannot be adequately prepared for a 6+ hour marathon if you have not even run for 3 hours in training.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss long runs in a way. For the purposes of this discussion lets make a few assumptions. 1. If you training for a half marathon we will assume the normal longest run before race day is 10 miles. 2. If training for a full we will assume your longest run will be 20 miles. The question is, do you go over the max distances when training for the race? Does your answer differ from the first time you trained for either distance to your second, third, ect race?



For my first marathon, I had a friend help me with a very basic plan.  I felt like I needed to run 26 before the marathon.  I tried about 4 weeks out on a very rare warm December day.. I got to 22 I think and felt like garbage.  Since then, I've had some serious help from DB and have followed a Hanson-ish plan.  For me, this had me topping out at 16 miles for long runs.  I believe there were a few times I went to 17, but mainly because I felt really good running.  It wasn't really any grand plan on my part.

It's been a while since I specifically trained for a half marathon.  Lately all races between my marathons have just been fairly low key.  We have a pretty large half marathon locally that is run in April.  I'm sure I get to 12 miles on long runs leading up to it.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss long runs in a way. For the purposes of this discussion lets make a few assumptions. 1. If you training for a half marathon we will assume the normal longest run before race day is 10 miles. 2. If training for a full we will assume your longest run will be 20 miles. The question is, do you go over the max distances when training for the race? Does your answer differ from the first time you trained for either distance to your second, third, ect race?



*Half Marathon:*  I trained up to a max of 12 miles prior to my first half marathon using a Higdon plan.  I felt like it did a very good job getting me ready for that first race.  Now, with a few more half and full marathons under my belt, I don't feel the need to go quite that far in preparation.  I usually max out around 10-11 miles before a half these days, although my half training is less a cycle and more maintenance with quick escalation to peaks as I try to stay fit enough to go out and run a half pretty much at any time.

*Marathon: * I ran my first marathon as part of Goofy with a grand long training run of 12 miles in the lead up.  I don't recommend it as a strategy, but it was all I could do as I was recovering from injury at the time.  I was scared to death and the first 5-6 miles were painful, but I got my second wind and enjoyed it immensely from that point forward.  Since then, I've used @DopeyBadger plans with the 150 minute rule for the long run for subsequent cycles.  That's put me at max long runs of 14 and 16 miles.  The 14 mile max long runs did a great job of getting me to my current marathon PR with a performance pretty close to goal pacing.  I'll let you know how the 16 mile max long runs worked for Dopey in a few weeks.


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> -For my first full marathon in 2012, I maxed at 19 miles (I built from 3 miles to 19 miles in 8 weeks training, not advisable) and it took me just over 3.5 hours to complete (my 17 miler was 3.75 hours).
> -For my first half marathon in 2013, I maxed at 13.1 miles and did a mock race.
> 
> Years later my philosophies have changed based on the research I've read.  My marathon training (which I've essentially been in since Winter 2014) has maxed at a 150 minute long run since Fall 2015.  So as I've gotten faster since 2015 that max long run has gone from 16 to 17 to 18 to 19 miles (based on the 150 min cap).  I have yet to devote a training cycle to a half marathon (since my first half in 2013).  However, I plan to devote my Spring 2018 training cycle to half marathons.  The plan as of now is to also max those training runs at 150 minutes.  Which means at my current fitness long run pace of a 7:35 min/mile, I run 19 miles max for both my HM and M training.


. 

My attqotd is "what he said"
I've only done HM training and I'll be "going over " for the first time this cycle because I've gotten faster paces.
It was cool having my first 13.1 be my first HM finish line though.


----------



## DopeyBadger

BuckeyeBama said:


> Another note: For people running slower, the 150 minute rule is not advisable in marathon training. You cannot be adequately prepared for a 6+ hour marathon if you have not even run for 3 hours in training.



I'm certainly willing to disagree on this point as I've had a few runners now complete training plans written by me and train no more than 150 minutes in a single long run.  A few of these people finished around their predicted time of over 6 hours.  That includes a runner who ran no further than 12 miles in training and completed all four legs of the Dopey Challenge within minutes of the goals we had set prior to the race and felt as comfortable doing it as one could expect racing 48.6 miles.  It is my belief that the physiological gains made from aerobic training max at about 120-150 minutes.  To compensate for a shorter duration long run, the plan is more balanced throughout the week with other focuses on pace and duration.  In addition, I always advise these runners (as I do faster ones) to not relax on the weekend after the long run but to incorporate shopping, yard work, etc. to induce more time on the feet throughout the day.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss long runs in a way. For the purposes of this discussion lets make a few assumptions. 1. If you training for a half marathon we will assume the normal longest run before race day is 10 miles. 2. If training for a full we will assume your longest run will be 20 miles. The question is, do you go over the max distances when training for the race? Does your answer differ from the first time you trained for either distance to your second, third, ect race?


ATTQOTD: I know I don't _need_ to go past 10 for a half, but I almost always go to 12. I really enjoy those long training runs, so unless I'm babying an illness or injury, why not, right? For a full, I know that 20 is sufficient, especially since for the past two years, all but the final long run was done in crushing heat; I'm pretty convinced that 18-20 in 80* more than equals 26+ in better weather. But the last two years my final long run happened to fall on cool days with perfect running weather, so I went up to 21 or 22, because it felt so good to feel so much better! 



TheHamm said:


> Question:  Is there a reasonable way to manage pace on a treadmill?  I have tried it when we had days of rain and always cut myself short.  This is not because of boredom many of you experience but my inability to manage pace.  I know my average pace outdoors, but the deviation is +/-45 seconds, some of which is terrain based (which I would not have to deal with on TM), but some of it is just how I run.
> Anyhow, 4 inches of white stuff yesterday left me skipping the running (but shoveling is xtrain, right?) and another 4 tonight with predicted windchill below 0F leads me to believe I am not going to want to go outside for awhile.   Thus, I must figure out _something_.


This is in large part due to the fact that my treadmill is ancient and doesn't measure speed, distance, or even time, accurately, but I simply don't pay attention to pace on it - I run by perceived effort. I know how long a certain distance typically takes me to do outside, so I use that a a guide and go from there.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss long runs in a way. For the purposes of this discussion lets make a few assumptions. 1. If you training for a half marathon we will assume the normal longest run before race day is 10 miles. 2. If training for a full we will assume your longest run will be 20 miles. The question is, do you go over the max distances when training for the race? Does your answer differ from the first time you trained for either distance to your second, third, ect race?



My current plan has me maxing out at 10.5 miles for my January half. I'm terrified. That doesn't feel like enough. For my previous two, I've done 12.5 and 14, and for both, I think the longer distance really helps. That 14 miles especially gave me a huge confidence boost. It may be all psychological, but I really like the idea of getting as close to 13.1 in my half training as I can.

No marathon training experience, but I'm guessing I'd try to go to at least 22-23. Don't think I'd make it all the way to 26. But that's all just random guesses.

TL;DR ... yes, I go over the max. I think I probably always will. (Although we'll see if my answer changes in January)


----------



## jennamfeo

ATTQOTD: This is the first time I have an actual training plan and in this plan I am running a HM race but as training instead of a goal, so yes I will be running the full length before my A Goal HM. However, before this, my training has been crap and I have ran 3 HMs in my lifetime with a total distance during training of 6 miles.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I haven't really been on a formal plan for my halfs. I generally run them ad hoc between marathon cycles.

For both halfs and fulls I top out at 16 miles, which coincidentally is just under 150 minutes for me.

I've done 20-22 milers in the past. While they can be a confidence builder, they are too much wear-and-tear on the body for me.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss long runs in a way. For the purposes of this discussion lets make a few assumptions. 1. If you training for a half marathon we will assume the normal longest run before race day is 10 miles. 2. If training for a full we will assume your longest run will be 20 miles. The question is, do you go over the max distances when training for the race? Does your answer differ from the first time you trained for either distance to your second, third, ect race?



I have never gone over the race distance when training for a full. I'll complete multiple 18s and 20s, but typically not farther than that. I don't believe there's any real physical benefit to running 24 or 26 when preparing for a marathon. 20 is more than enough.



TheHamm said:


> Question:  Is there a reasonable way to manage pace on a treadmill?  I have tried it when we had days of rain and always cut myself short.  This is not because of boredom many of you experience but my inability to manage pace.  I know my average pace outdoors, but the deviation is +/-45 seconds, some of which is terrain based (which I would not have to deal with on TM), but some of it is just how I run.
> Anyhow, 4 inches of white stuff yesterday left me skipping the running (but shoveling is xtrain, right?) and another 4 tonight with predicted windchill below 0F leads me to believe I am not going to want to go outside for awhile.   Thus, I must figure out _something_.



You can measure your pace on a treadmill using a footpod, if that's what you're asking. Garmin, Wahoo, and others makes ones which connect to your watch and broadcast your pace fairly accurately. If you're asking about maintaining a steady pace, that's exactly what a treadmill is designed to do. If you don't like running at one speed all the time, you can do intervals of 5-10 minutes and then go up or down a few levels to mix things up.


----------



## Chaitali

My first half marathon, I went up to 13 in training because I wanted to know I could do it.  Now, I usually just go to 10 or 11.  But I also usually have 2 halfs per season and if I'm going to do one for time, it tends to be the second one.  So that means the earlier race could count as a 13 mile training run.  This is my first marathon and my training plan has me going to 20 miles.  I'm not planning to go over.  Those last 6 miles during the race will have to be through sheer will and race day excitement.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm certainly willing to disagree on this point as I've had a few runners now complete training plans written by me and train no more than 150 minutes in a single long run.  A few of these people finished around their predicted time of over 6 hours.  That includes a runner who ran no further than 12 miles in training and completed all four legs of the Dopey Challenge within minutes of the goals we had set prior to the race and felt as comfortable doing it as one could expect racing 48.6 miles.  It is my belief that the physiological gains made from aerobic training max at about 120-150 minutes.  To compensate for a shorter duration long run, the plan is more balanced throughout the week with other focuses on pace and duration.  In addition, I always advise these runners (as I do faster ones) to not relax on the weekend after the long run but to incorporate shopping, yard work, etc. to induce more time on the feet throughout the day.


Yeah, we will have to agree to disagree. There is a lot more to running long distances than aerobic fitness, especially as one ages or if one is overweight. Run for 6 hours after only running for 2 hours in training at age 45 or at 300 lbs and you might end up in an ambulance.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Halfs: the longest I ever did before my first half was 10 miles and I finished in right at two hours but with some serious mental struggles. The second half (and my current PR of 1:56:04) the longest I did was 13.5 miles. I think knowing I could go that distance helped a lot.

Full: the longest I did before my first full was 16 miles, and I did that twice. On my current @DopeyBadger plan, I am only running one 15 miler, because there was only a two month break between the two. I think just knowing I have run the full 26.2 miles will help me for next time. Running is more of a mental struggle for me it seems.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  I am a interval runner and for my first Half I maxed out at 6miles due to rookie injuries that could have been avoided had I known about proper shoes for me and shoe life.  Live and Learn.  I actually felt good during the race it was more the mental aspect with every mile ran past my max and the unknowns of the course.  Since I have run the full 13 in training but not sure it made much of a difference.  I think it was more the switch from 3 days running to 4 that helped more.  For me I think 9 or 10 is a good cap.

This is my first Marathon training and max for me is gonna be 20 twice.  The first one felt good and will see about the upcoming one.  Again I think it will be more a mental game in the end.  So working on strategies to combat this like great music, mantras, spectator placement, etc.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  Before my first half marathon, I did one training run just over a week before at 13.1 miles just to verify to myself I could do it.  For the 1st marathon, I think I got up to 19.3.   The 2nd I did get a couple 20 milers in.   

With the Hanson plan last year, I did extend one of the 16s to an 18 but did not go higher than that.    This year, I am going above 16 all three times in the Hanson training cycle that their plan had 16 scheduled, mainly for mental purposes.

The last couple of years I have scheduled several halfs in the middle of marathon training. so I have gone over the half distance in the marathon training runs.


----------



## jmasgat

ATTQOTD:  For my first races, I did the typical "train up to about 75% of the total distance".  So 10 miles for the half 20 for the full.  When I was trying to BQ, I did the FIRST plan that had 5 20-mile runs.  I am amazed to think about doing that today.  So for this Dopey cycle, I decided to go Hanson's.  It maxes out at 16 (3x).  Curiously, this is not freaking me out because a) I don't intend to "race" any of the races and b) since I am not racing, and I have felt good after the first 2 16-milers, and I have experience, I figure I can make it through to the end.

I don't know how comfortable I would feel if I was only trying to race the marathon for time, though.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I never go longer than 20 training for a full. I usually have no specific plan in training for a half, but in non-marathon training mode I run a long run of 15 on Sunday as a standard run (and never longer than that).


----------



## TheHamm

FFigawi said:


> You can measure your pace on a treadmill using a footpod, if that's what you're asking. Garmin, Wahoo, and others makes ones which connect to your watch and broadcast your pace fairly accurately. If you're asking about maintaining a steady pace, that's exactly what a treadmill is designed to do. If you don't like running at one speed all the time, you can do intervals of 5-10 minutes and then go up or down a few levels to mix things up.



Perhaps more specifically, the pace I set a treadmill seems much faster or much slower than what I would run outdoors.  I understand I have a poor data collection device for running in general, but I did not expect it to be significantly different.  Would you expect there to be such variation from outdoors on a sidewalk or trail vs. indoors?  Based solely on internet reading I had expected it to be boring due to lack of scenery or terrain variation, but that is not my current challenge.


----------



## JClimacus

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm certainly willing to disagree on this point as I've had a few runners now complete training plans written by me and train no more than 150 minutes in a single long run.  A few of these people finished around their predicted time of over 6 hours.  That includes a runner who ran no further than 12 miles in training and completed all four legs of the Dopey Challenge within minutes of the goals we had set prior to the race and felt as comfortable doing it as one could expect racing 48.6 miles.  It is my belief that the physiological gains made from aerobic training max at about 120-150 minutes.  To compensate for a shorter duration long run, the plan is more balanced throughout the week with other focuses on pace and duration.  In addition, I always advise these runners (as I do faster ones) to not relax on the weekend after the long run but to incorporate shopping, yard work, etc. to induce more time on the feet throughout the day.



It's hard to argue with the results you are getting or your research. The question I have is: Doesn't the body need to learn to burn energy over a long period of time as part of the preparation? And also to take in food and fluids and process it over several hours while still running? It seems counterintuitive that the body would be just fine doing it for the first time on raceday. I've noticed as I've increased my number of marathons run (and banked long runs in training) that the big difference is how I handle that last 10k in training. I don't fall apart now like I did in my first couple of marathons. I attribute that to the long runs and my body learning how to manage energy after long exertion, but maybe I'm wrong about that.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

So, the wind chill is forecast to be 3 degrees here tomorrow morning. 

My entire rD running group has already let me know that they will *NOT* be running tomorrow morning. 

Wimps!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD: I max out anywhere between 10-12 miles for a half marathon training cycle.  For the marathon, I am following Higdon Novice 1 and will max out at 20.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss long runs in a way. For the purposes of this discussion lets make a few assumptions. 1. If you training for a half marathon we will assume the normal longest run before race day is 10 miles. 2. If training for a full we will assume your longest run will be 20 miles. The question is, do you go over the max distances when training for the race? Does your answer differ from the first time you trained for either distance to your second, third, ect race?



The pace groups that I have led follow a structured plan (not written by me).  We have the groups max at 20/12 (20 for fm and 12 for hm).  We did this twice in spring training and I think they did it 3x in the fall (I got injured the week before the first 20).  The people in my full marathon group are more than happy to be done at 20.  That is usually my max also, although I did a 23 miler once (not on purpose, just misjudged my route and had to get back to my car).  Before I ran my first BQ, I stepped it up to 22 miles--I had so much confidence that cycle.  The "shortest" long run I did was one 18 miler when I decided to run a marathon on my birthday.  I had a very good base built, but only had 3.5 weeks to prepare for that one.  20 seems to work well for me and I can *usually* get it done in 2:20 ish.  I have no desire to be on my feet longer than that.

I have never formally trained for a half marathon.  They seem to always fall during a marathon cycle and I just race them.



TheHamm said:


> Question:  Is there a reasonable way to manage pace on a treadmill?  I have tried it when we had days of rain and always cut myself short.  This is not because of boredom many of you experience but my inability to manage pace.  I know my average pace outdoors, but the deviation is +/-45 seconds, some of which is terrain based (which I would not have to deal with on TM), but some of it is just how I run.
> Anyhow, 4 inches of white stuff yesterday left me skipping the running (but shoveling is xtrain, right?) and another 4 tonight with predicted windchill below 0F leads me to believe I am not going to want to go outside for awhile.   Thus, I must figure out _something_.



Serial treadmill runner here.  As much as I like the treadmill, I always have to start slow and find my groove.  Sometimes I will do a little run before my run, playing a lot with the incline.  When I start my actual run, I almost always end up with a progression run and finish much faster than I started.  I have different intervals when to increase speed (and I am only increasing .1 at a time) based on where I am in the run and how far I plan on going.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wendy98

I have no idea why my replies don't show up separate from the questions!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Wendy98 said:


> I have no idea why my replies don't show up separate from the questions!


It looks like your reply is being pulled within the quote brackets in the post.


----------



## camaker

Wendy98 said:


> I have no idea why my replies don't show up separate from the questions!



If you look at the end of the questions, the end quote command is missing the "[/".  The command should be "[/QUOTE]".  Looks like a couple of characters were inadvertently deleted.

ETA:  In the absence of the end quote command, I think everything gets pulled into the quote.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JClimacus said:


> Doesn't the body need to learn to burn energy over a long period of time as part of the preparation?



It comes from the balance amongst the rest of the plan.  A key aspect of the long run is mitochondrial growth (in size of each and density in the muscle).  They are the powerhouse of the cell and produce the energy desired for running.  The research I've read centers around the idea that around 120-150 minutes of continuous running at around "long run pace" is when the benefits of the training start to peak for mitochondrial gains.  If you go over 150 minutes you will continue to see gains, but the rate of gains at which it occurs lessens.  So, the idea of diminishing returns begins.  Continue to train and make gains, but increase fatigue and potential risk of injury.

To combat the concern of too short a training run, you provide the stimulus multiple times.  So you don't push the cell too far so that it's in a constant state of recovery, but rather recovery then adaptation.  To do this, you lessen the training stimulus to 150 minutes and then do multiple other longer duration training runs during the week.  Training 4, 5 or 6 days per week at around 60-90 min with an occasional 120 min run.  What this does is provide a constant stimulus to the cell to continue to produce larger and more mitochondria.  This in turn allows you to produce more energy for running and run for longer.  Same concept behind the benefits of multiple runs in a single day.  Run more bouts, but not too much and they decrease the recovery time forcing the cell to adapt.  But it only adapts as long as you don't push it too far.  Mitochondria are not the only thing that respond in this manner, just an example for this point.

Now, when the taper begins you start to remove stimulus.  But the size and number of mitochondria remain.  The life cycle of the mitochondria is roughy 14 days.  So that's one reason why you tend to see running plans conveniently for a HM taper at 14 and for a M around 14-21 days (you decimate them in the last long training run and then allow enough time to make adaptations and regrowth).  At this point, you can have the same number of mitochondria available in a single day event that you were constantly stressing during multiple bouts in training.  The result is an ability to race for a longer period of time when it comes to energy, then you did in training.  So it's not necessarily learning to burn more energy over a longer period of time, but rather creating more possible energy for race day.

An important consideration is pace.  The faster a person runs relative to their VO2max the more carbs they burn than fat.  Fat is a plentiful fuel source no matter how small/big you are and provides a more efficient method of energy production.  But stress the body too hard and you move into carb energy use at a higher rate instead.  Less efficient fuel source and limited supplies.  Another aspect of the training plans I write centers around the use of fuel intake while running and limiting it to runs over 90 minutes.  By limiting to 90+ runs you can teach the body with the multiple stimuli to be more efficient at fat burning through adaptations.

In addition to these considerations and fuel is the fatigue resiliency (partially known as Running Economy).  A goal of training is to become faster (through VO2max workouts and Lactate Threshold) and run longer (Running Economy).  If Lactate Threshold is the pace at which fatigue will build up faster than it can be cleared (which is around 60 min race pace), then Running Economy is the ability to maintain Lactate Threshold at a set pace throughout a set run.  Just because a person's LT is a 12:00 min/mile at the start of a HM does not mean that it will be 7 miles into the race.  The LT can move as time progresses.  And how much it moves by or how quickly it moves is determined by Running Economy.  While Running Economy is part of the fatigue resiliency idea, it's not the whole thing since stress to the tendons, joints, skeletal/muscular system, etc. play a role as well.



JClimacus said:


> And also to take in food and fluids and process it over several hours while still running?



Again, I'd agree this is an important consideration.  The goal in taking in fluids and food during running is to ensure you have enough to make it to the finish line.  I believe that as the race progresses the body becomes less responsive to the intake of food.  It starts to prioritize and there becomes a point at which it's not willing to accept the food for one reason or another.  The relative pace at which you're running (to your fitness) and duration you've been running for are certainly factors (hence why ultra marathoners can eat solid foods later in a 50/100 mile race than 26.2 miles because their pace hasn't pushed their body to a prioritizing point yet).  But I believe this can be mitigated by teaching the body to use fat as a fuel source, building the energy stores in the mitochondria, running an appropriate pace relative to one's fitness, and trying to take in enough carbs for the duration of the run earlier in the run than later.  

Some research has shown the maximal rate of carb intake per hour while running is somewhere around 90g.  For a person with a VO2max around 25 (7:00 marathon at 65% VO2max), male, and weighing around 250 pounds doing no carb loading procedure and coming into race day at 100% energy stores (thus not something like 190% from carb loading), taking in the maximal amount of carbs would enable them to run 40 miles before running out of carbs.  This is a purely hypothetical calculation and merely based on rough averages of humans.  For an individual person, a metabolic efficiency test would allow them to make more specific calculations.  This doesn't mean this person can run 40 miles, but rather carbs will not be the limiting factor at that pace for 26.2 miles if taking in that many carbs/hr.  The most I have ever taken in at an hourly rate was 75g/hr during my 2015 Lakefront Marathon.  It is something that I practiced throughout that training cycle, but only up to 2.5 hours.  I ended up running that race in 3.75 hours.  I can't say whether I would have been able to continue to take in 75g/hr for longer than the finish line.



JClimacus said:


> I've noticed as I've increased my number of marathons run (and banked long runs in training) that the big difference is how I handle that last 10k in training. I don't fall apart now like I did in my first couple of marathons. I attribute that to the long runs and my body learning how to manage energy after long exertion, but maybe I'm wrong about that.



You're not wrong.  As time progresses in a career and you provide a constant and consistent stimulus you continue to make gains.  These adaptations over years allow you to become a stronger runner.  That's why some research out there says people don't tend to reach their peak in endurance training until at least 7,500 career miles.  This amount of miles allows the body to make these continuous adaptations and increased capillary development, efficient use of fuel sources, increased energy production, etc.  That's not to discount that there is a huge mental component to endurance running and having multiple previous experiences allows you to have the confidence in achieving something.  It's why reaching a certain milestone (like a sub-4 marathon) is hard the first time, but each time afterwards it becomes successively easier to hit it under similar environmental conditions.


----------



## TheHamm

BuckeyeBama said:


> So, the wind chill is forecast to be 3 degrees here tomorrow morning.
> 
> My entire rD running group has already let me know that they will *NOT* be running tomorrow morning.
> 
> Wimps!


I have to see the wisdom in their decision.  2 degree windchill for me today, I called it after I had to hold my hat on my head for a mile.  I haven't seen adult hats that velcro under the chin, but I think it could have a purpose.  Or I need to go get a robber facemask hood thing.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

*Rocket City Marathon Race Report*:

*RCM Background*: RCM is run every December in Huntsville, AL, with 2017 being the 41st race. The course is a fairly flat figure eight, with the start, half, and finish all being within a block of the host hotel, Embassy Suites. It's a small race, with less than a thousand finishers. RCM marathon bills itself as 'A marathon put on for runners by runners.' It is a well run race that I highly recommend. I've done it 5 of the last 6 years. I consider it my 'Home Marathon' even though its 4.5 hours away.

It's an excellent choice if you're looking for a family-friendly race. The art museum and a big park, with hundreds of decorated Christmas trees, are a 5 minute walk away, as are lots of restaurants. Huntsville has a great historic district that's a 10-15 minute walk or short car trip away.

Your cheering squad can see you at the start, halfway point, and finish and never be more than a block or two away from the hotel. The finish line is inside an arena, with ample post-race food (PBJs, vegetable soup, chocolate milk, ice cream sandwiches) just a few feet from the finish. They announce your name and hometown as you finish.

*Snow Jam:* We left Friday morning just as it started to snow. As usual, Atlanta traffic had a complete meltdown. Once the snow started to fall, schools and businesses started to shutdown, creating a mid-day rush hour. It took 3 hours to go 90 miles. What should have been a 4.5 hour trip turned into a 6 hour trip.

*Expo:* The expo is fairly small and seems even smaller since it is held in a HUGE hall. It was your standard expo stuff. I scored some cheap gloves, arm warmers, and earbands. As a nice touch, they were giving away hats from previous year's races. Big screw-up on my part: I didn't try on my shirt until about 8:50 that night. Oops, too small! I frantically dashed back to the expo (connected to the hotel), and was able to do an exchange minutes before they closed.

*Pre-race Dinner:* I found the perfect place, the City Cafe Diner. They have both pasta AND pancakes on the dinner menu. Better yet, they had pierogis (I grew up in Pittsburgh, where pierogis are popular). Pierogis are Polish dumplings filled with mashed potatoes. They are boiled first, then fried with onions and butter. After consulting with our waitress, I was able to get an order of boiled pierogis (inert), with the butter and onions on the side. That and an order of pancakes and I was carb-(over)-loaded!

*Race:* The weather was perfect: low-to-mid 20s at the start, under 40 at the finish, light wind. I'm cold natured: at home and on training runs I am always bundled up. On race day, I'd rather be cold than hot. I went with a short-sleeve shirt and shorts. I added throw-away hat, earband, arm warmers, long sleeve shirt, gloves. By 8 miles, I had ditched all the throw-away gear. It was perfect and I wouldn't change a thing.

My main goal was to break 4 hours for the first time. After consulting with DB, we determined the best plan was just hang with the 3:58 pacers from start to finish. Around 17 it was requiring more concentration to hang with 3:58. I didn't feel like I was slowing down, but before I knew it, the pacers were a couple of hundred feet in front of me. I'd close up, but then before I knew it, they'd be pulling away again. Around 18-19, I gave up on staying with 3:58. Somewhere between 19-20, I gave up on 3:59, convincing myself that 4:05-4:10 was still pretty good (RocketMan fell off the raft and is drowning). At 20, I looked at my cheat-sheet and realized I still had about a 3 minute cushion. Getting back on pace was out of the question, but I did some runner math (imagine a rusty abacus with 3 beads), and came up with the following plan: if I can keep it in the 9:30-10:00 range and go for broke in the last mile or so, 3:59 was still doable. (RocketMan realizes his destiny is in his own hands).

*The 'Real' Race:* It started at mile 20. With my new plan in place, I needed to focus on something. I became Pacman and started to gobble ghosts: I'd pick a runner in front of me and close the gap. And then do it again. Don't get me wrong, this makes it sound like I'm going strong. Not exactly, but I am knocking off little goals and moving forward. There's one guy in a red hat and yellow shirt (RHYS) that's in my sights, but I can't reel him in.

*The 'Real Real' Race:* It started at 25.2. DW was here and had managed to assemble a whole cheer team, including guys in lederhosen. (I really need to ask about that.) They're all hollering my name like crazy. Bouyed by my personal cheer squad, I pull even with RHYS, but he's not going down easily. He and I run side-by-side, trading the lead back and forth for the last mile. We get 'chicked' somewhere along the line, but we realize that is only a distraction to our battle to the death. I don't know who crossed the finish line first, but I do know that the duel with RHYS made the difference. I didn't look at my watch, but the finish line clock is showing 3:59:xx. I know I'm about 20 seconds ahead of gun time, meaning if it's 3:59:xx, I'm golden. (Rocket Man saves himself and seems surprised.)

*Results:* Official Time 3:59:26. AG 21/58. Overall 343/896. I've graduated from back-of-the pack to front third of the pack. Sub-4, 35 minute PR, and the family marathon record, previously held by my younger brother, set 20+ years ago.

*Post Race:* This finish is inside an arena, which is nice. When you finish, you get your own personal Huntsville Track Club member to assist you. They give you a spiffy RCM blanket (not mylar), and your medal. Then they stay with you until it's clear you're not going to die and know where to go. Ringing the PR gong is about as good as it gets. From there it's only about 50 feet to the food area, which is the concession hall of the arena. It's interesting because you have all the finishers congregated in a relatively small area. Everyone is walking around half-dead, full-stupid, but looking out for each other. The quarter-dead are checking on the half-dead.  The half-dead are checking on the three quarters-dead, etc. It's then another short walk to find the DW. She helps me get in warm clothes. Oddly enough, even though I'd just run 26 miles, the thing that hurts the worst is my shoulder. My right arm is completely useless, hanging at my side. This means DW basically has to dress me. Thank you DW. From here, it's a quick walk back to the hotel, a quick change of clothes, and walk to the park for pizza and beer, which included a local IPA called 'Monkeynaut: Straight to Ale'. I'm an emotional marathoner and teared-up several times, thankful for the sub-4, thankful that it's over, thankful for the DW.

*Post Post Race:* I felt pretty good on Sunday, with one big exception. No real muscle soreness. My ITB band was a little creaky. The big exception: my right foot looked and felt like it had been run over by a truck. It hurt so bad, I broke out the crutches when I got home. It's so swollen and sore, I can't yet tell what the injury is. It's a little better today. At this point, I'm a little worried about Dopey in 3 weeks.


----------



## Wendy98

camaker said:


> If you look at the end of the questions, the end quote command is missing the "[/".  The command should be "


".  Looks like a couple of characters were inadvertently deleted.

ETA:  In the absence of the end quote command, I think everything gets pulled into the quote.[/QUOTE]
Fixed it!  Thanks!


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats on an amazing new sub-4 time, @OldSlowGoofyGuy .  Love reading your recap, especially that final race to the finish with RHYS.


----------



## jennamfeo

@OldSlowGoofyGuy Amazing job. Amazing race re-cap (you totally made me cry). Congrats on the PR!!!


----------



## CherieFran

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *With so many in this thread running one or more of the races at WDW next month I thought I'd ask about your taper plans. When is your last 20 miler (making assumptions here as this being the longest distance prior to race day for marathoners), how many weeks do you taper for, how much do you reduce mileage, and do you decrease intensity as well?



My last “20 miler” will hopefully be an 18 miler this weekend as part of a 2/5/9/18 Dopey simulation. This will be the first marathon I haven’t made it to 20 miles in training for, but I’m trying to get in with my body as little beat up as I can. And the goal is to have fun and finish, not set a PR. My taper long runs are 12 and 8, I think.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *Today lets discuss long runs in a way. For the purposes of this discussion lets make a few assumptions. 1. If you training for a half marathon we will assume the normal longest run before race day is 10 miles. 2. If training for a full we will assume your longest run will be 20 miles. The question is, do you go over the max distances when training for the race? Does your answer differ from the first time you trained for either distance to your second, third, ect race?



Until this round, I’ve maxed my long runs for marathon at 20 miles (I think I might have done 21 for one of them). Usually, I max at 12 for the half marathon, which has served me well. One time I think I maxed at 14 miles but I had previously gone longer in marathon training, so didn’t seem like too much overkill.


----------



## Keels

Dis_Yoda said:


> That's awful!  Was it a normal pedicure place you go to or was it some place new you tried?



It was a "new to me" place that my Mom always goes to in Orlando. Since my heel is a cadaver heel, I have callous in areas that are unusual (also because my foot is still odd-shaped) but it greatly helps with my gait and fit of my shoe on my clubfoot. Anyway, the guy doing my pedicure went at it with the "cheese grater" thing (ugh, THE WORST) and by the time I could get him to stop, the damage was done - so, of course I had blisters everywhere after Ragnar, and then after treating those I ended up with pockets of uneven skin. My podiatrist took care of that, so it's all good!


----------



## LSUlakes

TheHamm said:


> Perhaps more specifically, the pace I set a treadmill seems much faster or much slower than what I would run outdoors.  I understand I have a poor data collection device for running in general, but I did not expect it to be significantly different.  Would you expect there to be such variation from outdoors on a sidewalk or trail vs. indoors?  Based solely on internet reading I had expected it to be boring due to lack of scenery or terrain variation, but that is not my current challenge.



I have issues with the TM as well and I start at a pace and then adjust up or down until it feels about what my outdoor runs do. I think my stride is a little different on a TM, which is probably a mental thing or it could be because I am 6'-5". Either way, the pace the TM tells me I am running at always feels harder and shows slower for me. But, I'm on the thing getting a run in, and at this point thats all that matters for me. Speed work would be a whole different thing.


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: interesting discussion - made me look back on my old training. i ran 13 miles before my last 2 halfs.  i ran 15 miles in anticipation of my A race (was to go up to 16 miles per @DopeyBadger's plan) but found out I was pregnant and DNS that race. I felt at that time I could easily have gone an additional 2 miles and was really looking forward to my 16 mile run.  Not sure what I'd do for a marathon.  I know Hanson's goes up to 16, but if I wanted to BQ, I'd like to run longer - at least 20.


----------



## kski907

BuckeyeBama said:


> Yeah, we will have to agree to disagree. There is a lot more to running long distances than aerobic fitness, especially as one ages or if one is overweight. Run for 6 hours after only running for 2 hours in training at age 45 or at 300 lbs and you might end up in an ambulance.



The discussions on this are extremely interesting.  As a likely 6hrs+ 40 something runner who spent 4hrs plus on a 20miler the thought of doing shorter runs and less hours sounds heavenly.  In the name of Science I am willing to be a guinea pig and test this theory with a @DopeyBadger plan for my next Marathon.


----------



## michigandergirl

BuckeyeBama said:


> So, the wind chill is forecast to be 3 degrees here tomorrow morning.



Same here, except 3 degrees is supposed to be the actual temp, not factoring in wind chill. I have a new appreciation for my treadmill! And yes, I'm a wimp!


----------



## DopeyBadger

kski907 said:


> The discussions on this are extremely interesting.  As a likely 6hrs+ 40 something runner who spent 4hrs plus on a 20miler the thought of doing shorter runs and less hours sounds heavenly.  In the name of Science I am willing to be a guinea pig and test this theory with a @DopeyBadger plan for my next Marathon.





Looks like I've got 7 runners at around 5.5 hr marathon fitness for Marathon Weekend.  But no one over 6 hrs at the moment.

Just so we're on the same page.  It's certainly not going to be easy.  While the long run caps at 150 minutes, we compensate with more running during the week.  So while the LR may end up shorter, you very may end up running more on a weekly basis.  The max plan I write (which does not mean you will end up with it) maxes at around 8-9.5 hrs of training per week.  But I take into consideration many different variables when writing a custom plan based on your history, fitness, time available to train and a myriad of other variables.  Apparently, there's a DopeyBadger support group out there for those who decide to take on my training plans and need to have a place to share experiences.  I'm sure one of their members could send you an invite if you're interested (I'm not positive of who is in the group, only that it exists).


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ZellyB said:


> Congrats on an amazing new sub-4 time, @OldSlowGoofyGuy . Love reading your recap, especially that final race to the finish with RHYS.





jennamfeo said:


> @OldSlowGoofyGuy Amazing job. Amazing race re-cap (you totally made me cry). Congrats on the PR!!!



Thank you. I have to say one of the things that kept me going was thinking about writing a 'Do' race recap versus a 'Do Not' race recap.

Since I'm in a Star Wars mood: 'Don't underestimate the Force' (the DIS in this case): http://www.starwars.com/news/6-great-quotes-about-the-force


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD (Monday): I am entering my second Dopey Simulation this week and then will begin reducing milage but still have one more long run next weekend.

ATTQOTD (Tuesday): My long run before a marathon is in the 22-24 range.  I know I run a little more than I need but I really have found that this provides me psychological insurance for the pain and slow slip that I hit in a marathon after 20 miles.  Plus I enjoy a good long run.



Keels said:


> Last Achilles treatment and, unfortunately, a heel debridement tomorrow, and then I leave for Orlando on Thursday (with a long weekend in New Orleans because I have Jets-Saints tickets!).
> 
> I'll have fresh shoes, fresh socks and a fresh heel on my clubfoot for my last two long runs to hopefully prepare for Dopey. I am a living horror story on how a "bad" pedicure can really screw up your feet when it comes to running.


. I am so jealous!  I have only been to the Superdome once and that was just to see it and the Hall of Fame Museum.  Never been to a game.  Have a great time!



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> *Rocket City Marathon Race Report*:
> 
> *RCM Background*: RCM is run every December in Huntsville, AL, with 2017 being the 41st race. The course is a fairly flat figure eight, with the start, half, and finish all being within a block of the host hotel, Embassy Suites. It's a small race, with less than a thousand finishers. RCM marathon bills itself as 'A marathon put on for runners by runners.' It is a well run race that I highly recommend. I've done it 5 of the last 6 years. I consider it my 'Home Marathon' even though its 4.5 hours away.
> 
> It's an excellent choice if you're looking for a family-friendly race. The art museum and a big park, with hundreds of decorated Christmas trees, are a 5 minute walk away, as are lots of restaurants. Huntsville has a great historic district that's a 10-15 minute walk or short car trip away.
> 
> Your cheering squad can see you at the start, halfway point, and finish and never be more than a block or two away from the hotel. The finish line is inside an arena, with ample post-race food (PBJs, vegetable soup, chocolate milk, ice cream sandwiches) just a few feet from the finish. They announce your name and hometown as you finish.
> 
> *Snow Jam:* We left Friday morning just as it started to snow. As usual, Atlanta traffic had a complete meltdown. Once the snow started to fall, schools and businesses started to shutdown, creating a mid-day rush hour. It took 3 hours to go 90 miles. What should have been a 4.5 hour trip turned into a 6 hour trip.
> 
> *Expo:* The expo is fairly small and seems even smaller since it is held in a HUGE hall. It was your standard expo stuff. I scored some cheap gloves, arm warmers, and earbands. As a nice touch, they were giving away hats from previous year's races. Big screw-up on my part: I didn't try on my shirt until about 8:50 that night. Oops, too small! I frantically dashed back to the expo (connected to the hotel), and was able to do an exchange minutes before they closed.
> 
> *Pre-race Dinner:* I found the perfect place, the City Cafe Diner. They have both pasta AND pancakes on the dinner menu. Better yet, they had pierogis (I grew up in Pittsburgh, where pierogis are popular). Pierogis are Polish dumplings filled with mashed potatoes. They are boiled first, then fried with onions and butter. After consulting with our waitress, I was able to get an order of boiled pierogis (inert), with the butter and onions on the side. That and an order of pancakes and I was carb-(over)-loaded!
> 
> *Race:* The weather was perfect: low-to-mid 20s at the start, under 40 at the finish, light wind. I'm cold natured: at home and on training runs I am always bundled up. On race day, I'd rather be cold than hot. I went with a short-sleeve shirt and shorts. I added throw-away hat, earband, arm warmers, long sleeve shirt, gloves. By 8 miles, I had ditched all the throw-away gear. It was perfect and I wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> My main goal was to break 4 hours for the first time. After consulting with DB, we determined the best plan was just hang with the 3:58 pacers from start to finish. Around 17 it was requiring more concentration to hang with 3:58. I didn't feel like I was slowing down, but before I knew it, the pacers were a couple of hundred feet in front of me. I'd close up, but then before I knew it, they'd be pulling away again. Around 18-19, I gave up on staying with 3:58. Somewhere between 19-20, I gave up on 3:59, convincing myself that 4:05-4:10 was still pretty good (RocketMan fell off the raft and is drowning). At 20, I looked at my cheat-sheet and realized I still had about a 3 minute cushion. Getting back on pace was out of the question, but I did some runner math (imagine a rusty abacus with 3 beads), and came up with the following plan: if I can keep it in the 9:30-10:00 range and go for broke in the last mile or so, 3:59 was still doable. (RocketMan realizes his destiny is in his own hands).
> 
> *The 'Real' Race:* It started at mile 20. With my new plan in place, I needed to focus on something. I became Pacman and started to gobble ghosts: I'd pick a runner in front of me and close the gap. And then do it again. Don't get me wrong, this makes it sound like I'm going strong. Not exactly, but I am knocking off little goals and moving forward. There's one guy in a red hat and yellow shirt (RHYS) that's in my sights, but I can't reel him in.
> 
> *The 'Real Real' Race:* It started at 25.2. DW was here and had managed to assemble a whole cheer team, including guys in lederhosen. (I really need to ask about that.) They're all hollering my name like crazy. Bouyed by my personal cheer squad, I pull even with RHYS, but he's not going down easily. He and I run side-by-side, trading the lead back and forth for the last mile. We get 'chicked' somewhere along the line, but we realize that is only a distraction to our battle to the death. I don't know who crossed the finish line first, but I do know that the duel with RHYS made the difference. I didn't look at my watch, but the finish line clock is showing 3:59:xx. I know I'm about 20 seconds ahead of gun time, meaning if it's 3:59:xx, I'm golden. (Rocket Man saves himself and seems surprised.)
> 
> *Results:* Official Time 3:59:26. AG 21/58. Overall 343/896. I've graduated from back-of-the pack to front third of the pack. Sub-4, 35 minute PR, and the family marathon record, previously held by my younger brother, set 20+ years ago.
> 
> *Post Race:* This finish is inside an arena, which is nice. When you finish, you get your own personal Huntsville Track Club member to assist you. They give you a spiffy RCM blanket (not mylar), and your medal. Then they stay with you until it's clear you're not going to die and know where to go. Ringing the PR gong is about as good as it gets. From there it's only about 50 feet to the food area, which is the concession hall of the arena. It's interesting because you have all the finishers congregated in a relatively small area. Everyone is walking around half-dead, full-stupid, but looking out for each other. The quarter-dead are checking on the half-dead.  The half-dead are checking on the three quarters-dead, etc. It's then another short walk to find the DW. She helps me get in warm clothes. Oddly enough, even though I'd just run 26 miles, the thing that hurts the worst is my shoulder. My right arm is completely useless, hanging at my side. This means DW basically has to dress me. Thank you DW. From here, it's a quick walk back to the hotel, a quick change of clothes, and walk to the park for pizza and beer, which included a local IPA called 'Monkeynaut: Straight to Ale'. I'm an emotional marathoner and teared-up several times, thankful for the sub-4, thankful that it's over, thankful for the DW.
> 
> *Post Post Race:* I felt pretty good on Sunday, with one big exception. No real muscle soreness. My ITB band was a little creaky. The big exception: my right foot looked and felt like it had been run over by a truck. It hurt so bad, I broke out the crutches when I got home. It's so swollen and sore, I can't yet tell what the injury is. It's a little better today. At this point, I'm a little worried about Dopey in 3 weeks.


. Congratulations!  Sub 4 is so awesome!  It is the barrier I have not yet broken, but still hope to!  Congrats!


----------



## McNs

@OldSlowGoofyGuy great recap! And awesome result, couldn’t have judged it better. RHYS better watch his back next time though...

Love the bit about the quarter dead helping the half dead helping the three quarter dead. I have clear memories of each of my marathon finishes, physically and emotionally destroyed, surrounded by people equally shell shocked. But what a feeling!

Not a lot from me around max long runs, I was way underdone for first half and full but think it was overall mileage. This years half I maxed at 18km so prob 11 miles. Been a while since I ran a full but 32km was about my max. My theory was if I was still ok at 32 I would get close enough to the finish to survive the inevitable pain. This was based on experience from my first full when it turned to $#!+ at 32km and I had a painful last 10k!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Congrats @OldSlowGoofyGuy!! That is a massive accomplishment!


OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> (RocketMan realizes his destiny is in his own hands).


Truth. Right here!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Thank you @Baloo in MI , @McNs, @Sailormoon2 



Baloo in MI said:


> Congratulations! Sub 4 is so awesome! It is the barrier I have not yet broken, but still hope to! Congrats!



To give credit where credit is due, I could not have done it without my @DopeyBadger plan. It's not just the plan itself, but the fact that a custom plan holds me accountable. The feedback and advice DB provided during the training cycle is invaluable.


----------



## IamTrike

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm certainly willing to disagree on this point as I've had a few runners now complete training plans written by me and train no more than 150 minutes in a single long run.  A few of these people finished around their predicted time of over 6 hours.  That includes a runner who ran no further than 12 miles in training and completed all four legs of the Dopey Challenge within minutes of the goals we had set prior to the race and felt as comfortable doing it as one could expect racing 48.6 miles.  It is my belief that the physiological gains made from aerobic training max at about 120-150 minutes.  To compensate for a shorter duration long run, the plan is more balanced throughout the week with other focuses on pace and duration.  In addition, I always advise these runners (as I do faster ones) to not relax on the weekend after the long run but to incorporate shopping, yard work, etc. to induce more time on the feet throughout the day.



My sampling size is smaller than yours.  I’ve been through Hanson’s twice with a small group of friends.  What we've experienced is mostly the same.   Across the group even with a max long run of 16 we all felt adequately trained to hit our goal race.   However there were two things that showed up. 

1.  The strongest/fastest guy in the group had problems around 20 of both marathons his calves locked up completely after both cycles of hansons during the races.   He met with a PT/running coach afterward who diagnosed it as a form issue.  He was running primarily using his calves and not his glutes.   It wasn't showing up in his training runs but during marathons he was completely exhausting his calves and they were locking up.  It's something that would only show up in runs greater than 20+ miles at race pace.   His fitness was ready but bio-mechanically he had issues.  He's since changed his running form but we haven't done a race pace full since so it's hard to tell if the results will be different. 

2. The other things I've noticed is that during training i tend to do my speed/tempo work on a treadmill instead of on the road.   My buddies tend to do theirs on the road.  I've noticed that even though I do my runs at 15 or more seconds faster than goal pace, I tend to struggle more at high miles at race pace than my friends.


----------



## Sailormoon2

IamTrike said:


> i tend to do my speed/tempo work on a treadmill instead of on the road. My buddies tend to do theirs on the road. I've noticed that even though I do my runs at 15 or more seconds faster than goal pace, I tend to struggle more at high miles at race pace than my friends.


I have noticed this too for myself, when I do speed work inside (TM) vs out, I don't find I get as good gains.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *This past weekend was the Gulf Coast Marathon in Mississippi on what would turn out to be a ideal day for a marathon. It was cold, little to no wind, and a extremely flat course. Many folks achieved PR's and BQ's! So, whats the problem you may ask... the course was short. 25.9 miles. While that may not hurt the PR's, the BQ's are not valid. The course was certified, but on race morning it appears a marker was placed on the wrong location resulting in the course being short. So my question is, how can the race director make this right? Are the people who thought they got a BQ owed more, or are they on the same level as everyone else?  


ATTQOTD: I do not think there is anything a race director can do that could really make things right. Free entry to next years race just doesn't replace the hard work one had put on all year long for this one day. Even if that was ok, perfect race conditions are unlikely to happen again for that day. It's just one of those things that is hard to accept. While I think it stinks for those who thought they BQ'd and I feel for them, I also feel for those who got a PR and at the end of the day it will have a * next to it. Some people may or may not be bothered by that, but I think it would bother me. It is similar to my running of the 2013 Boston Marathon, I got a medal, a official finishers time, but I never actually crossed the finish line that day due to the events. If it comes up in discussion I mention the race, but with the footnote about why it counts and doesnt count.


----------



## Sailormoon2

*ATTN QOTD: *Wow! That is just horrible, I know I would be absolutely devastated to BQ and have it not count. Of course, there is nothing they can do about it, but that certianly wouldn't temper my frustration. I feel awful for all those who worked so hard, and thought they were successful.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This past weekend was the Gulf Coast Marathon in Mississippi on what would turn out to be a ideal day for a marathon. It was cold, little to no wind, and a extremely flat course. Many folks achieved PR's and BQ's! So, whats the problem you may ask... the course was short. 25.9 miles. While that may not hurt the PR's, the BQ's are not valid. The course was certified, but on race morning it appears a marker was placed on the wrong location resulting in the course being short. So my question is, how can the race director make this right? Are the people who thought they got a BQ owed more, or are they on the same level as everyone else?
> 
> 
> ATTQOTD: I do not think there is anything a race director can do that could really make things right. Free entry to next years race just doesn't replace the hard work one had put on all year long for this one day. Even if that was ok, perfect race conditions are unlikely to happen again for that day. It's just one of those things that is hard to accept. While I think it stinks for those who thought they BQ'd and I feel for them, I also feel for those who got a PR and at the end of the day it will have a * next to it. Some people may or may not be bothered by that, but I think it would bother me. It is similar to my running of the 2013 Boston Marathon, I got a medal, a official finishers time, but I never actually crossed the finish line that day due to the events. If it comes up in discussion I mention the race, but with the footnote about why it counts and doesnt count.



Wow that really stinks for those running.  I don't know that there is anything the RD can do to make it right.   When similar things have happened here locally people didn't even get free entry to next years race.    In our local case police moved the cones to change a turn around point to make it a little easier for them.   I'm sure the people who BQ'd are really frustrated, but I don't know that they are "owed" more than other runners.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This past weekend was the Gulf Coast Marathon in Mississippi on what would turn out to be a ideal day for a marathon. It was cold, little to no wind, and a extremely flat course. Many folks achieved PR's and BQ's! So, whats the problem you may ask... the course was short. 25.9 miles. While that may not hurt the PR's, the BQ's are not valid. The course was certified, but on race morning it appears a marker was placed on the wrong location resulting in the course being short. So my question is, how can the race director make this right? Are the people who thought they got a BQ owed more, or are they on the same level as everyone else?


I have done a few races (5k and 10ks) that the course has been either short or long, and although I shrugged it off I was still kind of irritated with the whole thing and those were races that had no impact on any future race or that I had to devote a whole lot of extra time and effort training for and not anything close to getting near Boston! I can't even imagine the disappointment and anger and upset that would cause a person. For one of the races I did they tried to make it right, discounted future entries, adjusted finishing times to come closer to reflecting the actual course mileage and a major apology and it was totally appreciated. Another adjusted the race distance but kinda shrugged it off, but that company is notorious for some dumb stuff so needless to say that was my last race with them. The ones that bothered me the most are the 2 that pretended it didn't happen, no matter how many complaints they had they just let it go and didn't make any effort to even make a statement. I never expect a refund or monetary compensation, but come on, admit that it was wrong at least! Things happen and it totally stinks but yikes, I don't know what could be done to make up for a mistake that causes a loss of BQ for so many! I can't even imagine!


----------



## DopeyBadger

IamTrike said:


> 1. The strongest/fastest guy in the group had problems around 20 of both marathons his calves locked up completely after both cycles of hansons during the races. He met with a PT/running coach afterward who diagnosed it as a form issue. He was running primarily using his calves and not his glutes. It wasn't showing up in his training runs but during marathons he was completely exhausting his calves and they were locking up. It's something that would only show up in runs greater than 20+ miles at race pace. His fitness was ready but bio-mechanically he had issues. He's since changed his running form but we haven't done a race pace full since so it's hard to tell if the results will be different.



Very fair points.  My questions would be these:

-How fast is this runner prior to the most recent marathon?  What are some recent race performances before that marathon?
-Did this runner follow the Hansons plan in the book?  Or did he follow a Hansons plan from online?  Or did he use the concepts of Hansons to develop his own plan?
-How did he decide on a marathon day race pace prior to training and during the race.  How closely did he stick to it in training and on race day?  The margin for error on pacing a marathon can be razor thin.  A few seconds too fast can push the LT to a slower time and thus start the clock towards fatigue sooner.

I ask because it's possible if the runner is fast enough that the book Hansons plan needs some definite adjustments.  For the faster runners, Hansons has plans that go to 80, 100, or 120 miles per week.  The basis of those plans are still rooted in time and thus most runners would be completing runs in 150 minutes for the LR (sometimes that's 16 miles and others that's 22 miles) and roughly 8-11 hours of running per week.  I know that I would likely be undertrained if I were to use the Hansons book plan based on my current pace.  But adjust it based on Hansons concepts and draw other conclusions from other coaches and I find a plan that works optimally for me.  So if he were to need a more optimal plan for his fitness then he may have ended up with some different type hybrid long runs that really push the biomechanics to be on point in the later stages of training.

I know for me one thing that really helped my biomechanics was the Daniels 10k training.  It's some of the hardest fastest training I've ever done.  But to complete it, I found I had to run slightly differently.  And what it taught me was how to carry over that form into my slower more endurance paced runs.  I knew it was working because I was so gosh darn sore in my glutes and hamstrings then I had ever been in the 4 years prior of running.



IamTrike said:


> 2. The other things I've noticed is that during training i tend to do my speed/tempo work on a treadmill instead of on the road. My buddies tend to do theirs on the road. I've noticed that even though I do my runs at 15 or more seconds faster than goal pace, I tend to struggle more at high miles at race pace than my friends.





Sailormoon2 said:


> I have noticed this too for myself, when I do speed work inside (TM) vs out, I don't find I get as good gains.



Yea, one thing I stress to people who follow my plan is to try and get as much running on the road (or race surface) as possible.  Each running surface reacts differently.  Whether it be composite track, trail, asphalt, concrete, treadmill, etc.  The bodies response to each will be different because each surface has unique qualities.  So training on a treadmill is better than nothing, but it will probably help you less on race day than doing speed work on asphalt.  I try and get my runners to do their runs on asphalt (or whatever the race day surface will be) so that you can optimize whatever muscles will be used in the race in training.  So that means doing speed work on the road rather than the track (which boosts performance) or the treadmill (which may or may not fully simulate the road running experience).

Now as for Hansons, I'm not completely sold on their speed work portion of marathon training.  At the moment, I've traded in the 5k paced work for Daniels Threshold paced work (roughly 60 min race pace) and I find it's making a significant difference.  It's faster than Hansons strength (marathon or half marathon), it has a shorter recovery time between bouts of running, yet the duration of the "speed" portion is roughly the same.  Combining that with some of the Hansons concepts has thus far led to some great results.  But again, that's where the customization of the plan comes into play because dependent on each person's physiology they may respond slightly differently to different stimuli.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This past weekend was the Gulf Coast Marathon in Mississippi on what would turn out to be a ideal day for a marathon. It was cold, little to no wind, and a extremely flat course. Many folks achieved PR's and BQ's! So, whats the problem you may ask... the course was short. 25.9 miles. While that may not hurt the PR's, the BQ's are not valid. The course was certified, but on race morning it appears a marker was placed on the wrong location resulting in the course being short. So my question is, how can the race director make this right? Are the people who thought they got a BQ owed more, or are they on the same level as everyone else?


I feel like this is a concern with any marathon these days. It seems like you hear about race courses being short or long and not being accepted as BQ because of a mistake. Hell, a Pennsylvania marathon had a train interfere. While I feel the pain for those who BQed is probably worse they paid the same amount and took the same risk of running a short marathon as anyone else so the compensation (if any should be the same). I personally feel a discount or free entry to next year's race should be enough. If they didn't get anything though, I wouldn't be surprised. Things happen.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: I would be LIVID. And I honestly can't think of anything the RD could do to make it better.  Maybe cold, hard cash. A _lot_ of it.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I would be devastated and I am pretty sure there would not be anything that could be done to make it right for me. I feel so bad for those people!


----------



## jennamfeo

PrincessV said:


> I would be LIVID.


ATTQOTD: YUP. I don't think there is a way to make this right but let me tell you about the amount of yelling and crying I would do. What about the people that BQ'd with a huge cushion? They can't even get some help? That sucks super bad. Especially if it was my first attempt for BQ, I would probably quit racing for a while.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  I've been through this scenario a few months ago (not BQ related but still PR attempt related.)
And in the moment it's frustrating because you don't know if the course is wrong or the watch is wrong.  So I chose to just finish strong and hope the watch was wrong.  Ours was a misplaced cone at a turnaround.  Nothing was offered to us and I'm hesitant to run that particular race again.  I won't use my result for any POTs.  
I'm lucky that I wasn't trying specifically for a POT, just a personal record.  But everything was going right that day with my pace so it is annoying.  
Now if it was for a POT or BQ I'd be sooooo upset. Or god heaven forbid my first marathon not hitting the distance.  I enjoyed my personal race experience that day so I've been fairly upbeat about it.
Advice to RD's....don't assume police or volunteers will get it right.  Double check all of it!!!!!


----------



## IamTrike

DopeyBadger said:


> Very fair points.  My questions would be these:
> 
> -How fast is this runner prior to the most recent marathon?  What are some recent race performances before that marathon?
> -Did this runner follow the Hansons plan in the book?  Or did he follow a Hansons plan from online?  Or did he use the concepts of Hansons to develop his own plan?
> -How did he decide on a marathon day race pace prior to training and during the race.  How closely did he stick to it in training and on race day?  The margin for error on pacing a marathon can be razor thin.  A few seconds too fast can push the LT to a slower time and thus start the clock towards fatigue sooner.
> 
> I ask because it's possible if the runner is fast enough that the book Hansons plan needs some definite adjustments.  For the faster runners, Hansons has plans that go to 80, 100, or 120 miles per week.  The basis of those plans are still rooted in time and thus most runners would be completing runs in 150 minutes for the LR (sometimes that's 16 miles and others that's 22 miles) and roughly 8-11 hours of running per week.  I know that I would likely be undertrained if I were to use the Hansons book plan based on my current pace.  But adjust it based on Hansons concepts and draw other conclusions from other coaches and I find a plan that works optimally for me.  So if he were to need a more optimal plan for his fitness then he may have ended up with some different type hybrid long runs that really push the biomechanics to be on point in the later stages of training.
> 
> I know for me one thing that really helped my biomechanics was the Daniels 10k training.  It's some of the hardest fastest training I've ever done.  But to complete it, I found I had to run slightly differently.  And what it taught me was how to carry over that form into my slower more endurance paced runs.  I knew it was working because I was so gosh darn sore in my glutes and hamstrings then I had ever been in the 4 years prior of running.


For him he was capable of  much faster than what this pacing was.  I am not sure what his prior Marathon was but he had done several halves in the 1:35 range and we were targeting a 3:30 full.  He followed that Hanson's plan distances to the book.  His training runs were usually much faster.   The goal was to make the 3:30 pace a relatively relaxed run based on his current conditioning.    I think this was definitely an outlier case.  He was extremely fit, I don't think it was a case of being undertrained.   He probably could have done the first 20 miles much faster than what we were doing, but he was just hitting the maximum capacity of his calf muscles.   I think his PT meeting basically said, you can't train around this, you need to switch your biomechanics so that you engage different muscles when you run.  

To the original point though I don't know that a long slower training run would have really done that much to diagnose this as the issue only showed up when he maintained race pace for more than 20 miles.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This past weekend was the Gulf Coast Marathon in Mississippi on what would turn out to be a ideal day for a marathon. It was cold, little to no wind, and a extremely flat course. Many folks achieved PR's and BQ's! So, whats the problem you may ask... the course was short. 25.9 miles. While that may not hurt the PR's, the BQ's are not valid. The course was certified, but on race morning it appears a marker was placed on the wrong location resulting in the course being short. So my question is, how can the race director make this right? Are the people who thought they got a BQ owed more, or are they on the same level as everyone else?


Well I had the same issue with the Milwaukee Marathon 10K. The marathon was also wrong there. The race director apologized but that was it. I felt they could have done a little more. Maybe a discount on future race entry or a partial refund. Something more could have been done. The race is being threatened to never happen again due to the second year of issues. I certainly will think twice about it.


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> Anyway, the guy doing my pedicure went at it with the "cheese grater" thing (ugh, THE WORST)



OMG can't stand the "cheese grater"! I've had some really bad experiences and will now only go to places that use the paddle.


----------



## DopeyBadger

IamTrike said:


> For him he was capable of much faster than what this pacing was. I am not sure what his prior Marathon was but he had done several halves in the 1:35 range and we were targeting a 3:30 full. He followed that Hanson's plan distances to the book. His training runs were usually much faster. The goal was to make the 3:30 pace a relatively relaxed run based on his current conditioning. I think this was definitely an outlier case. He was extremely fit, I don't think it was a case of being undertrained. He probably could have done the first 20 miles much faster than what we were doing, but he was just hitting the maximum capacity of his calf muscles. I think his PT meeting basically said, you can't train around this, you need to switch your biomechanics so that you engage different muscles when you run.
> 
> To the original point though I don't know that a long slower training run would have really done that much to diagnose this as the issue only showed up when he maintained race pace for more than 20 miles.



Yea, a 1:35 HM fitness would put him around 3:17 marathon shape:



So he very well should have been training faster than 3:30.  Dependent on how much faster he did actually go in training would help determine if he pushed further than the above training pace suggestions.  Based on this, the Hansons plan as written in the book was probably not enough.  He needed at least an 18-19 mile LR max instead of 16 to get to 150 min.  In addition, this would flex many of the other runs during the week to even more mileage (and duration) than the book suggests.  Additionally, he probably could have incorporated other more advanced Long Runs with Fast Finishes (13 miles at LR + last 5-6 at M Tempo), Mega M Tempo (4 miles at LR + 10 miles at M Tempo + 4 miles at LR), Long distance progressions that end at MP, HMP, or 10k, or Long Runs with incorporated Daniels T pace (3 mile Easy + 4 (2x2 mile T) + 2 (2x1 mile T) + 3 mile Easy) runs that the Hansons plan does not have in the book.  These other tough runs would help push him.

If he desired to run a 3:30, that's an 8:00 min/mile race pace.



His LR pace at a 3:17 marathon fitness is an 8:13 min/mile.  So there's a little gap between 8:00 and 8:13, but it would appear he would have had an 18-19 mile LR at "3:30 race pace" based on a 3:17 fitness running an appropriate LR pace and duration.  Incorporate the above even more difficult LRs and I think he would have gotten those simulated difficult runs that may or may not shown additional deficiencies.  Whether they would have given him the same calf issues is an unknown.

At the end of the day, it's good that he found the issue and has worked on it to improve.  I'd venture to guess with better biomechanics moving forward he will continue to progress however he desires to do so.


----------



## cburnett11

DopeyBadger said:


> Apparently, there's a DopeyBadger support group out there for those who decide to take on my training plans and need to have a place to share experiences. I'm sure one of their members could send you an invite if you're interested (I'm not positive of who is in the group, only that it exists).



this is funny if true...


----------



## cburnett11

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> *Rocket City Marathon Race Report*:



Awesome race recap... big time congrats to you on the huge PR!!


----------



## camaker

DopeyBadger said:


> Apparently, there's a DopeyBadger support group out there for those who decide to take on my training plans and need to have a place to share experiences.  I'm sure one of their members could send you an invite if you're interested (I'm not positive of who is in the group, only that it exists).



Sounds like something I need to be a part of!


----------



## JeffW

DopeyBadger said:


> Looks like I've got 7 runners at around 5.5 hr marathon fitness for Marathon Weekend.  But no one over 6 hrs at the moment.
> 
> Just so we're on the same page.  It's certainly not going to be easy.  While the long run caps at 150 minutes, we compensate with more running during the week.  So while the LR may end up shorter, you very may end up running more on a weekly basis.  The max plan I write (which does not mean you will end up with it) maxes at around 8-9.5 hrs of training per week.  But I take into consideration many different variables when writing a custom plan based on your history, fitness, time available to train and a myriad of other variables.  Apparently, there's a DopeyBadger support group out there for those who decide to take on my training plans and need to have a place to share experiences.  I'm sure one of their members could send you an invite if you're interested (I'm not positive of who is in the group, only that it exists).



The part that I would be more interested in, for runners where 150 minutes would only equate to 14-16 miles, is the ability to test fueling.  Since calorie burn is roughly based more on mileage than time, I don't know if you'd really explore the point where you use up your glycogen stores.  For me personally, that is right around 18-19 miles and resulted in many missed goals in some of my early marathons.  I converted more toward a Maffetone diet and training after experimentation, and do about half of my long runs in a "starvation" state (get up first thing in the morning and run without breakfast and with only water on the run) to adapt toward fat burning.  I find the 18-22 mile runs are where I truly find out if I'm adjusted well, and then when I do non-starvation runs, if my fueling is still sound around 20-22 miles.  Until about my 5th marathon (where I feel I finally nailed my fueling strategy), I didn't realize how much of my drop off over the last 6 miles was fueling related vs aerobic/training.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This past weekend was the Gulf Coast Marathon in Mississippi on what would turn out to be a ideal day for a marathon. It was cold, little to no wind, and a extremely flat course. Many folks achieved PR's and BQ's! So, whats the problem you may ask... the course was short. 25.9 miles. While that may not hurt the PR's, the BQ's are not valid. The course was certified, but on race morning it appears a marker was placed on the wrong location resulting in the course being short. So my question is, how can the race director make this right? Are the people who thought they got a BQ owed more, or are they on the same level as everyone else?


As a lifetime runner with 3 decades of experience, I can say with certainty that it will happen again. I have participated in many races that were certified, yet ended up either long or short for various reasons. What can/should be done about it? Nothing, IMO. The race organizers did their best to put on a great race and someone made a mistake. Just like the runners, he/she was human. 

For those upset about losing a BQ - this is on the Boston event, IMO. With the distance short by only .3 miles, they could easily calculate the correct finish times of runners on the edge of a BQ and allow the course for entry if they wished to do so. You can't put that on the event organizers of this much smaller race, with almost no funding.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This past weekend was the Gulf Coast Marathon in Mississippi on what would turn out to be a ideal day for a marathon. It was cold, little to no wind, and a extremely flat course. Many folks achieved PR's and BQ's! So, whats the problem you may ask... the course was short. 25.9 miles. While that may not hurt the PR's, the BQ's are not valid. The course was certified, but on race morning it appears a marker was placed on the wrong location resulting in the course being short. So my question is, how can the race director make this right? Are the people who thought they got a BQ owed more, or are they on the same level as everyone else?



As much as this sucks for the people impacted by the short course, I'm afraid they're SOL. There's nothing the race or race director can do to make up for their mistake. Be it markers placed wrong, volunteers or policemen directing runners improperly, or even the lead bikes/cycles following the wrong course, these kinds of things happen all over the world, and there's nothing that can be done after the fact.


----------



## GollyGadget

BuckeyeBama said:


> As a lifetime runner with 3 decades of experience, I can say with certainty that it will happen again. I have participated in many races that were certified, yet ended up either long or short for various reasons. What can/should be done about it? Nothing, IMO. The race organizers did their best to put on a great race and someone made a mistake. Just like the runners, he/she was human.
> 
> For those upset about losing a BQ - this is on the Boston event, IMO. With the distance short by only .3 miles, they could easily calculate the correct finish times of runners on the edge of a BQ and allow the course for entry if they wished to do so. You can't put that on the event organizers of this much smaller race, with almost no funding.


I'm totally with you on this one. There's really nothing that can be done and I believe the issue is with Boston.

On that note, it would make it a lot more difficult on Boston to accept these mistake races. What is the distance cutoff? How do you forecast the finish? What if races start gaming the system to allow you to BQ with a shorter distance?

TLDR: It sucks but there's no easy way to fix it.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

GollyGadget said:


> I'm totally with you on this one. There's really nothing that can be done and I believe the issue is with Boston.
> 
> On that note, it would make it a lot more difficult on Boston to accept these mistake races. What is the distance cutoff? How do you forecast the finish? What if races start gaming the system to allow you to BQ with a shorter distance?
> 
> TLDR: It sucks but there's no easy way to fix it.


Yeah, my only point is that it is Boston's rules that disqualify the race results. runDisney would not eliminate this race as a PoT race because of this.


----------



## LSUlakes

Regarding the QOTD today of what happened. It was a out and back part of the course in which the cone was misplaced. The RD directed the placement incorrectly it appears. The RD for this race is also the same guy as the Louisiana Marathon. It's his first time in the headlines for this type of issue, but a year or two ago the female winner of the marathon was DQ'd for receiving aid (drink / energy gel) not provided by the race. I believe the women was attempting a time to get a shot at the Olympic Trials. So maybe a few years ago. Anywho, he owned up to the mistake about this weekends race and has offered free entry to those runners into the Louisiana Marathon this January. So it's better than nothing, but for someone struggling to BQ and would have had it, I think it would be difficult to recover and keep the same fitness up for a race in ~ 4 weeks.


----------



## kski907

DopeyBadger said:


> Looks like I've got 7 runners at around 5.5 hr marathon fitness for Marathon Weekend.  But no one over 6 hrs at the moment.
> 
> Just so we're on the same page.  It's certainly not going to be easy.  While the long run caps at 150 minutes, we compensate with more running during the week.  So while the LR may end up shorter, you very may end up running more on a weekly basis.  The max plan I write (which does not mean you will end up with it) maxes at around 8-9.5 hrs of training per week.  But I take into consideration many different variables when writing a custom plan based on your history, fitness, time available to train and a myriad of other variables.  Apparently, there's a DopeyBadger support group out there for those who decide to take on my training plans and need to have a place to share experiences.  I'm sure one of their members could send you an invite if you're interested (I'm not positive of who is in the group, only that it exists).



Awesome, a coach and a support group.  We maybe in contact after Dopey.  I have eyes on the Space Coast Marathon next year


----------



## DopeyBadger

JeffW said:


> The part that I would be more interested in, for runners where 150 minutes would only equate to 14-16 miles, is the ability to test fueling. Since calorie burn is roughly based more on mileage than time, I don't know if you'd really explore the point where you use up your glycogen stores



So one thing you can do is not go into a run with 100% glycogen storage or intentionally deplete.  That's accomplishable by doing glycogen depletion training as you describe.  But it's also possible based on the running you do in the days prior to the long run.  You can enter the long run day at something like 75-80% instead.  The glycogen depletion training can certainly push you to the edge though.  

It's true that the caloric calculation is based on mileage.  But the rate of burn of glycogen is based on a few additional factors including %VO2max pace at which you're running/racing and what your physiological breakdown of fat/carbs burning is at based on the %VO2max.  This is definitely going to be individualistic and can be best assessed with a metabolic efficiency analysis.  The 17-20 mile mark is a common fail point both from a fatigue standpoint, but coincidentally it also falls in the common area of marathon tempo using up glycogen stores at a relative %VO2max for the average marathon runner.



JeffW said:


> For me personally, that is right around 18-19 miles and resulted in many missed goals in some of my early marathons. I converted more toward a Maffetone diet and training after experimentation, and do about half of my long runs in a "starvation" state (get up first thing in the morning and run without breakfast and with only water on the run) to adapt toward fat burning. I find the 18-22 mile runs are where I truly find out if I'm adjusted well, and then when I do non-starvation runs, if my fueling is still sound around 20-22 miles. Until about my 5th marathon (where I feel I finally nailed my fueling strategy), I didn't realize how much of my drop off over the last 6 miles was fueling related vs aerobic/training.



These glycogen depletion runs are a tool in my tool box of writing plans.  Although to this point in my training plans I have yet to schedule one that has actually occurred.  They can be tricky and risky if not done correctly.  But as you aptly point out, they can be beneficial.  It just comes down to the individual, their history, and whether I think it's a wise idea to try that strategy.  For most, I try other tools in the tool box before I'll reach for that one.  But it's nice to hear someone finding them beneficial because it only reinforces my belief in their use.

I've yet to do a glycogen depletion run in training yet.  I had one scheduled for my October 2017 marathon training cycle, but when the time came I was happy with where I was so I decided not to take the risk.  I've been able over the years to move my marathon PR down from 4:50 to 3:14.  But I know once I see a plateauing effect that playing with glycogen depletion runs will be my next step.  I'll be sure to reach out to you when that time comes so I can learn from your experience.


----------



## Ariel484

GollyGadget said:


> How do you forecast the finish?


#math


----------



## GollyGadget

Ariel484 said:


> #math


Sure, but there's a lot of variables to consider. Do you use average pace? This won't be accurate if the runner has slowed down, which is very common. Maybe use the pace from the last mile? How do you get that info? I've never been in a race with a timing mat every mile. Even then, I'm sure there are scenarios where that data wouldn't fairly estimate the finish either. So then what?


----------



## JeffW

DopeyBadger said:


> I've yet to do a glycogen depletion run in training yet.  I had one scheduled for my October 2017 marathon training cycle, but when the time came I was happy with where I was so I decided not to take the risk.  I've been able over the years to move my marathon PR down from 4:50 to 3:14.  But I know once I see a plateauing effect that playing with glycogen depletion runs will be my next step.  I'll be sure to reach out to you when that time comes so I can learn from your experience.



Any time.  I certainly wouldn't recommend just jumping into it anywhere close to a race.  Maffetone recommends starting when you have lots of time, having you do a few months of "LHR" (low heart rate training) with periodic "MAF tests" and a two week dietary test where you effectively drop almost all carbohydrates.  I know many people who like it, and many who don't.  We are all an experiment of one


----------



## DopeyBadger

JeffW said:


> Any time.  I certainly wouldn't recommend just jumping into it anywhere close to a race.  Maffetone recommends starting when you have lots of time, having you do a few months of "LHR" (low heart rate training) with periodic "MAF tests" and a two week dietary test where you effectively drop almost all carbohydrates.  I know many people who like it, and many who don't.  We are all an experiment of one



Thanks!  I might just stick to the elementary version of glycogen depletion when it comes.  The last time I had done some research on it, it seemed no sooner than 16 weeks prior to the race and do the last one no closer than 8 weeks.  It'll definitely be an interesting experiment when the time comes.


----------



## Wendy98

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This past weekend was the Gulf Coast Marathon in Mississippi on what would turn out to be a ideal day for a marathon. It was cold, little to no wind, and a extremely flat course. Many folks achieved PR's and BQ's! So, whats the problem you may ask... the course was short. 25.9 miles. While that may not hurt the PR's, the BQ's are not valid. The course was certified, but on race morning it appears a marker was placed on the wrong location resulting in the course being short. So my question is, how can the race director make this right? Are the people who thought they got a BQ owed more, or are they on the same level as everyone else?



Not much anyone can do after the fact.  That race would definitely be on my black list.  They could offer free entries for life and I wouldn’t go back.

As far as potential BQers being cheated, yes it does suck.  However,  the Boston Marathon has no responsibility for this at all.  Their rules are clearly written and when you register for a race, you place faith that the course is accurate (especially if they advertise that the course is a Boston Qualifier).  It is not on the BAA to police every marathon.

Also, cannot compare a BQ to a run Disney POT.  Anybody can register for a Disney race.  Isn’t the POT just for corral placement?

I’ve done races where things are out of my control.  I’m looking at you *Mill Race Marathon* that had a train park and block the course 2-3 miles in.  I’m sure a few people lost their BQ because of that or even worse, got their BQ but not with enough cushion and got denied.

In middle school cross country, our coach always measures the course for accuracy.  It is rarely exact and long or short.  He will then figure out our kids “true” time.  Does it change anything? No, not really.  But for a 12-13 year old kid it is a big deal, especially if they are trying to PR.  He looks at their avg. pace and comes up with their time.  This is much easier to do for a 2 mile cross country race and would be much less accurate for a marathon. 

When it is all said and done, course accuracy is my biggest criteria for a race.

**ETA:  It was the Mill Race Marathon, not Monumental that had the train in the way--I got my Indiana marathons mixed up.  Monumental in Indianapolis is a great marathon and very well organized.


----------



## FFigawi

Wendy98 said:


> I’ve done races where things are out of my control.  I’m looking at you Monumental Marathon that had a train park and block the course 2-3 miles in.  I’m sure a few people lost their BQ because of that or even worse, got their BQ but not with enough cushion and got denied.



I wouldn't be surprised if the BAA adjusted their times. When a train blocked the San Antonio full a few years ago, they knew what corrals got caught and were able to give them the waiting time back.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Wendy98 said:


> Also, cannot compare a BQ to a run Disney POT.


Sure you can - for evidence, see my previous post. 

Boston is just another race. Disney is the BOMB!


----------



## sourire

@OldSlowGoofyGuy loved your race recap!!! Congratulations again!!!



DopeyBadger said:


> Apparently, there's a DopeyBadger support group out there for those who decide to take on my training plans and need to have a place to share experiences.


For real??  Perhaps I should become a member...?  [Right now, I send all questions and thoughts about running that fly into my head the Coach's way, and let's face it, he's got enough to do.]


----------



## roxymama

sourire said:


> @OldSlowGoofyGuy loved your race recap!!! Congratulations again!!!
> 
> 
> For real??  Perhaps I should become a member...?  [Right now, I send all questions and thoughts about running that fly into my head the Coach's way, and let's face it, he's got enough to do.]



The first rule of DB-plan club is you don't talk about....wait actually I havent been to a meeting yet!  Will there be fritters?  Quick someone send 10 PMs to Billy to find out.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *This past weekend was the Gulf Coast Marathon in Mississippi on what would turn out to be a ideal day for a marathon. It was cold, little to no wind, and a extremely flat course. Many folks achieved PR's and BQ's! So, whats the problem you may ask... the course was short. 25.9 miles. While that may not hurt the PR's, the BQ's are not valid. The course was certified, but on race morning it appears a marker was placed on the wrong location resulting in the course being short. So my question is, how can the race director make this right? Are the people who thought they got a BQ owed more, or are they on the same level as everyone else?



It's sucks, but... mistakes happen. 
I don't think anything can be done now, but for the future ... I understand that race management companies aren't particularly overstaffed, but it may make sense to have two people working on making sure the course is set up properly so that if one person makes an oopsie, the other person can catch it. (But that may just be the (newly minted) pair-programming software engineer in me speaking)


----------



## sourire

roxymama said:


> Will there be fritters?


Can there please be fritters? 
[Can they ship these fritters to PA???]


----------



## LSUlakes

Since we had our winter wonderland over the weekend and watched as it all melted away with the last of it being our snow man, I started paying attention to the weather models again for Christmas weekend. At first it was just one model on one run, then others started picking up on it too! It’s possible that we may have a white Christmas! It’s showing 2 winter weather events from the 23-27 in which we could get anything from freezing rain to SNEAUX! 
I’m ok without the freezing rain but welcome more snow! Miracles can happen again right???

“When you wish upon a star....”


----------



## jmasgat

Friend posted this on FB......today (Thursday, 14th) Sale on RnR races.....

http://www.runrocknroll.com/worldwi...ntent=winter-promo-sale-day&utm_term=dec17p14


----------



## Wendy98

BuckeyeBama said:


> Sure you can - for evidence, see my previous post.
> 
> Boston is just another race. Disney is the BOMB!



Yes, as a vacation destination Disney is my happy place (taking my 5th trip over the past 12.5 months in January--never gets old).  As a marathon, WDW, is eh, ok.  I had fun, but there is room for improvement.  Boston is magical.


----------



## Anisum

sourire said:


> Can there please be fritters?
> [Can they ship these fritters to PA???]


Have you tried Wawa's fritters? I can't believe they are as good a the ones Billy has but they are of a reasonable size and easily within reach.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> Since we had our winter wonderland over the weekend and watched as it all melted away with the last of it being our snow man, I started paying attention to the weather models again for Christmas weekend. At first it was just one model on one run, then others started picking up on it too! It’s possible that we may have a white Christmas! It’s showing 2 winter weather events from the 23-27 in which we could get anything from freezing rain to SNEAUX!
> I’m ok without the freezing rain but welcome more snow! Miracles can happen again right???
> 
> “When you wish upon a star....”


Wait, in LA?


----------



## JClimacus

Last night I got home from work, it was 20 degrees and very windy, I have a mild cold... and I had 8 miles to do. After one mile I came close to bailing and heading for the treadmill at Planet Fitness. I managed to stick it out but it was miserable the whole way. Fortunately the Disney corral assignments are out to buck up my spirits! Hope everyone's training is going well.


----------



## JClimacus

Wendy98 said:


> Yes, as a vacation destination Disney is my happy place (taking my 5th trip over the past 12.5 months in January--never gets old).  As a marathon, WDW, is eh, ok.  I had fun, but there is room for improvement.  Boston is magical.



I'm one of those runners who BQ'd but not enough to run the race... less than 2 minutes under BQ time. (No fault of the race. Wineglass is a great marathon). And I live about 40 minutes from Hopkinton. I'd love to run Boston... but "magical" certainly applies to WDW marathon for me. I love the whole thing from getting on the monorail or bus at 3:00 AM to riding the monorail back. It feels special the whole time the way no other race experience has for me. Maybe Boston is like that... maybe I'll get a chance to find out someday!


----------



## LSUlakes

BuckeyeBama said:


> Wait, in LA?



Thats correct! It's not something showing up on the weather channel app because it's probably unlikely, but there is a chance. I'll just have to keep looking at the models and see if they keep picking up on it and if different models all start to come into agreement.


----------



## cburnett11

Wendy98 said:


> **ETA: It was the Mill Race Marathon, not Monumental that had the train in the way--I got my Indiana marathons mixed up. Monumental in Indianapolis is a great marathon and very well organized.



I wondered about that when I read your post.  I had heard about the Mill Race debacle.  It's something that they apparently have trouble each year getting a commitment from the railroads.  But for whatever reason they want to route the race through there.  I considered running that a couple years back and when I heard about 2014, I passed.  Monumental is well organized, but I wish Indianapolis did a little better job with their roads... I was dodging potholes for much of the race last month.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *What season of the year do you most look forward to running and why?

ATTQOTD: Fall. After the inferno that is summer, the first cool morning run is the greatest thing ever!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I love the Fall as well. Best running weather of the year and there is a whole year of training banked - PR time!


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  Fall for sure.  After slogging through the heat of summer, you suddenly realize all the dividends that it paid.  Plus it's that time of year around here when races start back up in earnest.  We also tend to get beautiful fall foliage here, so it's just a pretty time of year to be outside.


----------



## Jules76126

I would say Spring, mainly because I hate Winter and Spring feels like we may actually see the sun again. Currently here it has snowed Saturday, Wednesday, and again today. Nothing major but it is very grey and bitterly cold (fells like 14* with the windchill). I do not enjoy running outside this time of year and will head to PF more than I like to avoid the cold. By Spring, I can run outside again, the days are getting longer, and I can start looking towards races for the year. I do enjoy the fall, but prefer Spring as its a major mood booster. I am hearing we are going to have a very cold and snowy winter so I'm am preparing myself for a long winter of cold runs.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: Fall for sure! Finally cooler temps! 

Yesterday’s QOTD: Sadly I don’t think there is anything that can be done to make it right. I have done two races this past year that were short and it was annoying more than anything for me but I don’t think either time was becasue a wrong turn was taken or a cone moved. I would probably be angry if I had been using either of those races as a potential PR or corral placement. If nothing else, at least admit to the mistake.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What season of the year do you most look forward to running and why?



I'll be a little different and go with autumn.  

I love it when it cools off, the humidity disappears and I can go back to running at any time of the day and not be limited to dawn or dusk!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Fall. I always say 'October is the month that makes running worthwhile.' Although this year, it was more like mid-November.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What season of the year do you most look forward to running and why?



I think Spring ... decent weather, ground is fairly clear (I hate the leaves on the ground that you have to deal with during the Fall) ... other than a little bit of rain, it's pretty perfect.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What season of the year do you most look forward to running and why?


Fall for the cooler weather but no ice or snow (sorry, sneaux) to deal with. Plus you add in the beautiful color changes and it is just a really nice time of year. The last few years I have been training for Jan/Feb half marathons too, so my longer runs are in the late fall, works perfect for me weather wise!


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Spring. April/May morning runs make me extremely happy; sitting on the deck in the evening, or walking on the beach before Memorial Day crowds is heavenly.  Fall is close behind, especially with how warm it was this year.


----------



## Chaitali

I'd agree with Spring.  I like Fall too but I hate the decreasing amount of light and the signs that Winter is on the way.  Spring seems more hopeful to me


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What season of the year do you most look forward to running and why?


Not Winter! Lol. I like Fall or Spring the best because that has the best weather for us. Its not incredibly cold or too humid.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: FALL! Or, as the rest of the country sees it, "summer".  When overnight lows drop below 75 and daytime highs start with 7s or 8s, not 9s or 10s.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD: Fall... final answer.


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> Fall. After the inferno that is summer, the first cool morning run is the greatest thing ever!


Me too for Autumn!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What season of the year do you most look forward to running and why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Fall. After the inferno that is summer, the first cool morning run is the greatest thing ever!






(But actually I think I like fall running a little bit more!)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What season of the year do you most look forward to running and why?


Summer - I love running in the heat once acclimated. Everything in my body just works better. No muscle injuries or cramps - just smooth running. I hate running in the cold. Yes, I can run faster at a lower heart rate and effort level, but I am miserable. Spring and fall are okay, but spring has too many bugs and fall is meant for football.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What season of the year do you most look forward to running and why?



After the 7 inches of snow we got on Saturday and the 3 inches this morning, definitely not Fall! One week away from Winter, so I'll go with Spring!


----------



## jennamfeo

*ATTQOTD:* My favorite time of year to run, here in the desert, is about mid-March. The sun is finally getting up earlier, so there is light. The mornings are still brisk. I usually get the most mileage in during March. Fall doesn't really exist here, it just goes from hot as balls to cold with no enjoyable season in between. Plus, we don't have foliage that changes into different colors. So my favorite running season is right around the corner and I can't wait!!

Side note, where is that @DopeyBadger support group?? I need to complain about how I can't walk now after my T-Pace intervals this morning. Hahahaha.


----------



## LSUlakes

This weekend we have the following folks with races:

16 - @KSellers88  - Big Dog Jingle 5k (NG / N/A)
17 - @StarGirl11  - Hawk Indoor Marathon (6:00:00 / N/A)

If you have any changes you would like to make to this weekends race goal, or if anyone else would like to be added to the list, just let me know! Best of luck this weekend and we look forward to hearing how race weekend goes!


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  Totally Summer in AK!! Temps are great in 50-60's and there is Daylight beyond the hours I am at work.


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> Since we had our winter wonderland over the weekend and watched as it all melted away with the last of it being our snow man, I started paying attention to the weather models again for Christmas weekend. At first it was just one model on one run, then others started picking up on it too! It’s possible that we may have a white Christmas! It’s showing 2 winter weather events from the 23-27 in which we could get anything from freezing rain to SNEAUX!
> I’m ok without the freezing rain but welcome more snow! Miracles can happen again right???
> 
> “When you wish upon a star....”



As long as it misses Auburn again! LOL. I am a summer girl all the way! I will pray y'all get some though!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Winter!  But I live where winter means 60s 95% of the time.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Spring, please see post above. I absolutely hate cold weather and fall means it is getting closer. In the spring, the temps are comfortable and I know that I am out of the misery that is cold weather for a little bit. I know I could never live anywhere but the South or my body would revolt to the temperatures. Complete respect for everyone who deals with true cold!


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  not winter!!!  I'll say summer for training, because it is light out longest and means the least amount of treadmill.  And Fall for racing bc of the milder weather....sometimes...we skipped fall this year.


----------



## Capang

Anytime but winter. I don't mind the hot summer runs If I do them early enough. I'm ok with spring and fall. Just not winter. I'm too clumsy to run on icy sidewalks or roads which leaves the trails or the treadmill. And right now, the trails are filled with desperate coyote that have been chasing dogs and people in the area where I prefer to run (which is crazy, coyotes tend to avoid people).


----------



## rteetz

I wrote this a few months ago and it was published today so I thought I would share. 

runDisney's Problem on the West Coast


----------



## kski907

rteetz said:


> I wrote this a few months ago and it was published today so I thought I would share.
> 
> runDisney's Problem on the West Coast



I read that that this morning and missed your signature at the top.  Nice write up, congrats.  I have to give you props in the time management and multi-tasking department.  I don't know how you fit DIS, training, decorating, school, etc all in.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> I wrote this a few months ago and it was published today so I thought I would share.
> 
> runDisney's Problem on the West Coast


Why'd they take so long to approve it?! 

Great summary of what happened!


----------



## rteetz

kski907 said:


> I read that that this morning and missed your signature at the top.  Nice write up, congrats.  I have to give you props in the time management and multi-tasking department.  I don't know how you fit DIS, training, decorating, school, etc all in.


I like to stay busy


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> Why'd they take so long to approve it?!
> 
> Great summary of what happened!


Yeah it would have made more sense if it was published in October but oh well.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> Yeah it would have made more sense if it was published in October but oh well.


Still can't believe how that all went down...oh, runDisney!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  changing leaves, crisp air, less people on trails and lots of “A” races; for me it is all about fall!


----------



## Disney at Heart

ATTQOTD: Spring! March, April and May are just the best. And I spend June in FL and run the beach early in the morning every day. To me, true fall weather only stays around for a couple of weeks. We have summer through most of October, then winter comes in November, and I HATE to be cold!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: Spring! I love when I can ditch the hat, gloves, & layers. I feel so light and I love my spring races.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What season of the year do you most look forward to running and why?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Fall. After the inferno that is summer, the first cool morning run is the greatest thing ever!



Fall! The humidity is finally gone by then.


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: Spring! Warmer weather and longer days give me more energy for running (and everything else).


----------



## SheHulk

Love the Spring. Feeling like the winter is over and warmer weather is more exciting when you've been deprived of it for a while. Also feeling like suffering through running in the cold all winter is going to pay off now.


----------



## JulieODC

I’m debating spring vs fall and can’t decide which I like the better - the relief of warmer weather coming and the frigid temps and snow/ice behind me, or the relief of cooler weather, and the heat and humidity of summer behind me.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ATTQOTD:  Fall is the most beautiful to me, and I am usually in my own personal peak running fitness in the fall after a spring and summer of running outside, but I have to agree with many others and say spring is my favorite time to run.  There is nothing better than that feeling of winter FINALLY being over.  I love the changing seasons, but I would be totally OK with winter ending in January and spring picking right up in early February (but the reality is more like April )


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Okay, so it was 10 degrees for my run this morning - without the wind. I hate the winter. Hate it. 

Thank goodness it is going to be warmer for my 22 miler tomorrow (22-32 degrees, start to finish).


----------



## IamTrike

I am a big fan of running the fall.  After all the slogs through heat an humidity the temps drop and I magically get faster.


----------



## Anisum

Spring. I like when it starts to warm up but before it gets too hot to enjoy running.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What season of the year do you most look forward to running and why?



I really enjoy every season so there is really no favorite but if I had to choose it would be fall when the leaves are changing followed very closely by the window between Thanksgiving and New Years when all the Christmas lights are up and it is snowing out.


----------



## Ariel484

BuckeyeBama said:


> Okay, so it was 10 degrees for my run this morning - without the wind. I hate the winter. Hate it.
> 
> Thank goodness it is going to be warmer for my 22 miler tomorrow (22-32 degrees, start to finish).


10 degrees?! Yikes!! *fist bump*


----------



## Kathymford

rteetz said:


> I wrote this a few months ago and it was published today so I thought I would share.
> 
> runDisney's Problem on the West Coast



I don't see these races ever coming back, honestly. As a local to DL, the crowds are insane as it is; I can't begin to imagine how's it's going to be once Galaxy's Edge opens. There is no reason to bring those races back here and it makes me incredibly sad.

I've been away for quite a while again; I think that will be the norm with this job. I just don't have the time I used to. Sometimes in areas where I can't have any electronics at all!  But I also haven't been running or doing anything physical at all. And now I injured my leg just living. lol. Well, I guess that's my sign that it's time to get moving ... as soon as my leg heals. HA.

I do miss this thread though! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: Fall and WINTER! Yes, I live where it actually gets cold and snows. I am one of *those* people.


----------



## dmross

ATTQOTD:  Spring for me because of the weather AND because the days are getting longer.  

It takes so much mental effort for me to run in the cold; and cold for me is below 40°...  I admire those of you who have the fortitude to withstand cold temps!!


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD don’t care which season so long as it isn’t raining! I guess that’s makes autumn for me as winter and spring are both wet and summer is a bit toasty. We get about 5’ of rain a year..


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Fall, with spring a close second. [It was in the low 20s here today, with snow on the ground and snow actively falling, and I questioned my sanity for a few early miles of a 9 mile run as the snowflakes obstructed my view.]


----------



## Sailormoon2

McNs said:


> on’t care which season so long as it isn’t raining!


I would like to revise my answer to this. Well said.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Was scheduled to run 22 today - called it at 19 miles. Just too much slush on the roads, which caused my calves to start cramping, so I decided to bag it at 19 to avoid a possible injury so close to the races. I am somewhat surprised that I am not disappointed to end the run early - something new for me. I generally beat myself up over something like this. It helps that my wife thinks that I am insane to have even attempted the run, so poor are the conditions.

Now - time to taper.


----------



## PCFriar80

McNs said:


> ATTQOTD don’t care which season so long as it isn’t raining! I guess that’s makes autumn for me as winter and spring are both wet and summer is a bit toasty.* We get about 5’ of rain a year.*.



Still better than 5 feet of snow!


----------



## Sailormoon2

PCFriar80 said:


> Still better than 5 feet of snow!


I will respectively disagree! Bring on all the snow! Keep the rain away.


----------



## camaker

BuckeyeBama said:


> Was scheduled to run 22 today - called it at 19 miles. Just too much slush on the roads, which caused my calves to start cramping, so I decided to bag it at 19 to avoid a possible injury so close to the races. I am somewhat surprised that I am not disappointed to end the run early - something new for me. I generally beat myself up over something like this. It helps that my wife thinks that I am insane to have even attempted the run, so poor are the conditions.
> 
> Now - time to taper.



Good call!  Better safe than sorry this close to race weekend. One misstep and the whole event can be lost! 

I thought I had screwed everything up with one stride Thursday night. Finishing a 9.5 mi tempo run, I was 30-40 yards from home and done when I stepped on a rock the size of a racquetball that I couldn't see in the dark. My ankle rolled completely over and I'm still not sure how I stayed upright. Fortunately I've got reasonably strong and flexible ankles from my soccer and Ultimate frisbee days and I came away with only a mildly bruised foot. Scared the mess out of me, though.


----------



## PCFriar80

Sailormoon2 said:


> I will respectively disagree! Bring on all the snow! Keep the rain away.



Here you go then!  [File photo] Thus the basis for my response!


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> Here you go then!  [File photo] Thus the basis for my response!



That picture is full of so much #nope.


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> That picture is full of so much #nope.


And take it easy on my Jets tomorrow.  Yes, I said it.  I'm a Jets fan!  That's why I took up running!


----------



## Keels

PCFriar80 said:


> And take it easy on my Jets tomorrow.  Yes, I said it.  I'm a Jets fan!  That's why I took up running!



I brought my lucky sequin shirt and our “pre-gaming” is starting at 7!!

Is it OK if we at least cover?

J. E. T. S.
#NopeNopeNope


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I generally love snow through the holidays then become tired of it, but I am already fed up with it this year. I really want to enjoy it. I mean, my Christmas lights look totally magical right now. 

I think that it is time for me to take a year off from winter running - at least, outside.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I second that thought @BuckeyeBama!  Today was the first time in a long time that I questioned my decision to run through the winter outdoors.  It is only December!  It might be time to get the treadmill fixed I think it is going to be a long, snowy and cold winter.


----------



## TheHamm

Baloo in MI said:


> I second that thought @BuckeyeBama!  Today was the first time in a long time that I questioned my decision to run through the winter outdoors.  It is only December!  It might be time to get the treadmill fixed I think it is going to be a long, snowy and cold winter.



thank you for this honesty.  I am questioning the wisdom of deciding to sign up for a winter race (IT IS STILL OFFICIALLY FALL?!?), but cannot decide if it is just because I have not run through a winter.  My shoes are not designed for 6" of snow separating the river of slush and are encouraging me to search for last minute cheap airfare to warmer climates that probably does not exist. I felt a bit less guilty about not running this week when I saw a guy on x-country skis on my street more than once, but not a single runner all week (usually none of the former but a handful of the later) but still pretty disappointed that I have not been able to drag myself out to conquer the cold and run.


----------



## Sailormoon2

PCFriar80 said:


> Here you go then! [File photo] Thus the basis for my response





Keels said:


> That picture is full of so much #nope.



No joke, that snow photo makes me soooo HAPPY!! Do you live in NY @PCFriar80 (I think so as you are cheering for Jets). I'm just above you in Canada so my  backyard looks the same and I adore it...until March-then I get on the #nope because I have had my fill and want the warmth to come back. @Keels I totally understand Southerners not wanting anything to do with it, though.


----------



## Dis5150

Our forecast just changed to rain/freezing rain and snow the week after Christmas. If that verifies I will be treadmilling it for sure! No hitting a patch of ice the week before Dopey!

In other fantastic news, I woke up with the plague this morning, the day of my last long run that was already rescheduled for today. So if you’re sick above the neck it’s ok to run, right?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Dis5150 said:


> So if you’re sick above the neck it’s ok to run, right?


I always have with no negative repercussions. Hope you feel better.


----------



## IamTrike

Dis5150 said:


> In other fantastic news, I woke up with the plague this morning, the day of my last long run that was already rescheduled for today. So if you’re sick above the neck it’s ok to run, right?



It gives you a chance to work on your mid run snot rockets.


----------



## JClimacus

File under things crazy runners do: At 7:30 AM this morning, 15 degree weather, I found myself sitting in my car at the high school with my left knee hurting and blood running down my face, wondering how I'd be able to finish training today or even perhaps run Goofy.

The story: With ongoing left knee problems, I tried running my 8 miler yesterday on the turf field at the high school (about 35 laps). The turf has felt good on my knee in the past. That went well enough that I was going to try the scheduled 17 miler on it today. So at 6:30 AM, temperature in the teens, I started my laps around the field.

Unfortunately, after 6 miles my knee hurt badly enough I had to stop. I sat in my car, looked in the mirror, noticing a scab on my face had started bleeding and a trail of blood down my face. It was cold enough that my face was numb the first half hour of running; maybe I knocked it while adjusting my hat or something. I was going to head to Planet Fitness and do 90 minutes on the bike to finish the workout (and feel sorry for myself the whole time).

Sometimes, though, just changing surface makes things better. So I decided to try running on the road to see what happened. A mile went by, then two, and my knee didn't feel great but wasn't bad enough to make me limp or stop. And it wasn't getting worse. So I did 11 miles running around town and got my 17 in, keeping despair at bay.

From now on I think there is no point in banking miles... I'm going to spend most of my time on the bike and only do a few miles here and there on the road. Hopefully the knee will be right enough by Marathon Weekend. I'm bound and determined to finish Goofy.


----------



## IamTrike

JClimacus said:


> File under things crazy runners do: At 7:30 AM this morning, 15 degree weather, I found myself sitting in my car at the high school with my left knee hurting and blood running down my face, wondering how I'd be able to finish training today or even perhaps run Goofy.
> 
> The story: With ongoing left knee problems, I tried running my 8 miler yesterday on the turf field at the high school (about 35 laps). The turf has felt good on my knee in the past. That went well enough that I was going to try the scheduled 17 miler on it today. So at 6:30 AM, temperature in the teens, I started my laps around the field.
> 
> Unfortunately, after 6 miles my knee hurt badly enough I had to stop. I sat in my car, looked in the mirror, noticing a scab on my face had started bleeding and a trail of blood down my face. It was cold enough that my face was numb the first half hour of running; maybe I knocked it while adjusting my hat or something. I was going to head to Planet Fitness and do 90 minutes on the bike to finish the workout (and feel sorry for myself the whole time).
> 
> Sometimes, though, just changing surface makes things better. So I decided to try running on the road to see what happened. A mile went by, then two, and my knee didn't feel great but wasn't bad enough to make me limp or stop. And it wasn't getting worse. So I did 11 miles running around town and got my 17 in, keeping despair at bay.
> 
> From now on I think there is no point in banking miles... I'm going to spend most of my time on the bike and only do a few miles here and there on the road. Hopefully the knee will be right enough by Marathon Weekend. I'm bound and determined to finish Goofy.


I'm glad that changing surfaces alleviated the pain.  Hopefull your knee will recover some in the next two weeks


----------



## Keels

Oh, @PCFriar80 ... Who Dat!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Keels said:


> Oh, @PCFriar80 ... Who Dat!



I hope you had an awesome time!  I hope to get to a game some day!  When I was living in the Bay Area I got to seem them play the 49ers at Candlestick.  But to seem them in the Superdome...  Bucket List!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Keels said:


> Oh, @PCFriar80 ... Who Dat!


That's Heisman Trophy winner from Alabama, Mark Ingram. About time the Saints figured out what they have in him.


----------



## Keels

BuckeyeBama said:


> That's Heisman Trophy winner from Alabama, Mark Ingram. About time the Saints figured out what they have in him.



My favorite is Alvin Kamara - he who could not get carries at Tennessee!


----------



## BikeFan

Race Report:  Ran the Gar Williams Half Marathon this morning, a small, no-frills race put on by the DC Road Runners.  There's no medal/shirt/awards, but the course is flat and certified, and there was cookies and chocolate milk, so for $10, I can't complain.  I'd hoped to finally get under 1:30, but it was not to be.  The course is a basic out-n-back, and I was on-pace up to the halfway mark, but fell apart in the second half.  Final time was 1:32:39, about a minute slower than last year.  Still haven't figured out how to train or pace a half at this point, but I guess that gives me a goal for 2018, I suppose.  Sub-1:30 in the half remains my white whale.  

On much happier news, Mrs. BikeFan ran her 20-miler today in prep for her first marathon (Disney) and was quite pleased with her performance.  She really struggled with her 18-miler a few weeks back, and was questioning even starting the marathon in January.  I'm happy this one gave her some confidence in her training.


----------



## Keels

Baloo in MI said:


> I hope you had an awesome time!  I hope to get to a game some day!  When I was living in the Bay Area I got to seem them play the 49ers at Candlestick.  But to seem them in the Superdome...  Bucket List!



#TakeMeToTheDome

My lucky sequined shirt gets another win!!


----------



## PCFriar80

Keels said:


> My favorite is Alvin Kamara - he who could not get carries at Tennessee!


You guys are piling on now!


----------



## StarGirl11

Well that was a great example of what _not _to do for fueling for an afternoon race. Admittedly I’m not used to racing in races that start past anytime on the other side of noon. So yeah I bonked badly about Mile 11 and overshot the PR. 

On the bright side I can say that I reccomend this race to anyone who wants to try it. People charge were incredibly nice.

I’ll post a full recap tomorrow along with the belt buckle I earned.


----------



## Keels

StarGirl11 said:


> Well that was a great example of what _not _to do for fueling for an afternoon race. Admittedly I’m not used to racing in races that start past anytime on the other side of noon. So yeah I bonked badly about Mile 11 and overshot the PR.
> 
> On the bright side I can say that I reccomend this race to anyone who wants to try it. People charge were incredibly nice.
> 
> I’ll post a full recap tomorrow along with the belt buckle I earned.



Did you finish under 6 hours?


----------



## StarGirl11

@Keels Unfortuanetly no. When I bonk I bonk badly. I was able to hold it together until around Mile 14 and then it was downhill from there. Though I started to rebound around mile 20 for a reason I can’t figure out. Need to go try and figure out what changed there...

The only good note is I can take my notes from races and apply it to the Marathon portion of Dopey. 

Here’s the buckle: 

 

I need to get things sorted out and soon if I want any hope at finishing Big Sur.


----------



## Dis5150

I survived my 12 mile run yesterday. It actually went better than I thought it would (and no "snot rockets"!) Today I feel like death but had to come to work as everyone else in my department had a scheduled vacation day. Best thing about today is that since I did my long run yesterday, today is a rest day!


----------



## roxymama

StarGirl11 said:


> @Keels Unfortuanetly no. When I bonk I bonk badly. I was able to hold it together until around Mile 14 and then it was downhill from there. Though I started to rebound around mile 20 for a reason I can’t figure out. Need to go try and figure out what changed there...
> 
> The only good note is I can take my notes from races and apply it to the Marathon portion of Dopey.
> 
> Here’s the buckle:
> 
> View attachment 289254
> 
> I need to get things sorted out and soon if I want any hope at finishing Big Sur.



I know you said you'd write a recap so ignore my questions if they'll be answered in there.
1) Does it get hot in the indoor track or is weather tolerable?
2) how do you track laps...do you have a counter assigned to you or is it a chip thing?
3) do they let you switch directions so you aren't getting sore on one side?
4) is your aid station available basically every lap?

I'm not a track runner so I just have so many questions!


----------



## jennamfeo

This morning I got up for my run streak one miler and it was desert cold: 42*. My face hurt. My hands hurt. But the run was fine. When I got back home my husband suggested I do my 4 miles inside tomorrow because it's so cold out. I was like "honey, there are people on the DisBoards that are running in snow and wind, I think I can handle 40 degrees..." Hahaha. But seriously, I should get some gloves.


----------



## apdebord

jennamfeo said:


> "honey, there are people on the DisBoards that are running in snow and wind, I think I can handle 40 degrees..."



OMG I literally said the same thing to my husband last night! These boards and some Facebook pages are motivating me to stop whining about high 40s/low 50s lol


----------



## roxymama

apdebord said:


> OMG I literally said the same thing to my husband last night! These boards and some Facebook pages are motivating me to stop whining about high 40s/low 50s lol



Yesterday was in the high 30's and I was like "Yes, it's warm!  I don't need a coat "
But I still can't do the sub temps thing.


----------



## JeffW

roxymama said:


> Yesterday was in the high 30's and I was like "Yes, it's warm!  I don't need a coat "
> But I still can't do the sub temps thing.


I finally had to break out a long sleeve pullover here in Colorado yesterday for my 20 miler, because my run finally dipped into the 30's. It has been crazy warm here.


----------



## IamTrike

Its been in the high 20's here in NC for this weekends runs.  I was really happy to see it was in the 40 this morning.  Didn't even need to find gloves for my run.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I'm finally caught up with this thread after a self imposed ban from all social media until after seeing Star Wars.  

Answer to an old question of the day about long runs when training:  I've almost always followed the Galloway plans from runDisney which had a long run of 14 miles for the half.  I was fine with it under the idea of if I can run 14 miles two weeks before the race, that should be sufficient.  

However, experience is an invaluable teacher and the more I learned about running, the more I realized that the consistency of training is what matters most.  In other words, if illness or circumstance dictates a shorter run, I'm still okay provided I've been diligent leading up to the race.

Cases in point:  I caught a nasty cold about a month before the 2016 Star Wars Rebel Challenge that caused me to miss a week or so of running altogether.  I finally was better enough to attempt the 12.5 mile run, but it was brutal.  I eventually had to cut it off at 12 miles because I was completely spent.  In hindsight, I should have cut it off earlier, maybe around 10 or 11 miles.  Then on account of being in Disneyland with family the weekend of the planned 14 mile run, I didn't get that one in either.  Then on race day, I went out and ran what was then my second fastest half ever.

I'm an accountant, so April is a terrible time of year to train on account of even less time than usual.  But with Dark Side 2017 and Kessel Run to boot, I wasn't about to stop training.  Not having the actual time to fit in a 14 mile run two weeks before Dark Side, on the advice from so many runners here, I settled on an 8 mile run 2 weeks after a 12.5 mile run and 2 weeks before Dark Side.  Which meant about 4 weeks between a long run of 12.5 and race day itself.  I finished the Dark Side Challenge 2 weeks later with no problems and a whole lot of great photo stops during the race.  

I decided to take the plunge into Avengers 3 weeks before the race and since I had not run at all in a month I had 3 weeks to train.  Now knowing how building up mileage actually works, I was able to modify a 4 week training plan into 3 weeks and giving myself mileage increases that did not substantially increase injury risk.  My last Avengers long run was 10.5 miles a week before the race itself.  

I think I like going 12.5 or 14 miles as my last long run, but it's very nice to know that adjustments can be made if necessary.  For me, I've learned that the maintenance runs are equally important to the long runs.  Consistently doing the maintenance runs can help compensate for illness or even missing a long run or two provided fitness is there.


----------



## StarGirl11

Recap:

While I train on an indoor track a lot during the winter months this was my first time racing on one. Having experience in the training area probably helped deal with the monotony of it. And it helped deal with the fact that we were going one way only. That and being used to seeing the same thing over and over for several hours. Admittedly this was the longest indoor run I've ever done. I think to befoe this my runs topped off somewhere around 18.

The temperature in the gym wasn't bad but I still got sweaty as it progressed so obviously I was a bit warm. Probably the most annoying and at the same time amusing thing was the computer screen that was supposed to show your lap time and lap count as you came through kept crashing. In fact, we started 15 minutes because one of the race people was having problems with it. It seemed more likely they wouldn't be showing your lap time and counter actually working when you came through.

That was probably the more annoying thing about the whole experience. They had a person assigned to a group of runners to track our laps and time. They had a chip on the bibs too but I think it was a backup system. Or in my case the way they tracked my last several laps when they started to break stuff down. Yeah, I crawled home those last few miles. But hey I finished at least.

The aid station was at the corner as you passed the timers. So about ~25 meters into the lap, I think (one lap was 200 meters)? By the time I was finishing the guy was familiar with my particulars well enough to know I had my own sports drinks and I just needed water coming through. They were small cups, _really _small cups so I was trying to take one every lap in the later stages. On the bright side, I might have accidentally perfected the art of running and drinking at the same time. Which wasn't my intention for this race but hey it works

The most eventful thing was being nearly run over by a first timer coming out of the aid station on one of the laps. I was fine and we didn't make contact but it came close. I maybe should have said something in hindsight and if it had been a more experienced runner I might have. But this was his second race and first marathon so I let it slide.

Before anyone asks how I knew he was a first timer. It was kind of obvious before he even said it. Which he did. But he asked two ladies wearing Boston clothes what there times they were expecting were. And yeah if you've been doing it long enough that's not a question you really ask unless it's volunteered. Plus the ladies were wearing Boston Marathon clothes that were a sign that whatever their times were they were going to be fast.

I think I thanked the race staff for a dozen times for not kicking me out in that last 20 or odd laps. Once it became obvious I wasn't going to make the 6 hr cutoff. I was debating pulling myself since it didn't seem to make much sense to keep going if I wasn't going to be allowed to finish. Thankfully no one at the middle school came to tell us to get out so I was allowed to finish.

Sore today which is to be expected. But I feel much better after a hot shower. Not entering Dopey taper yet according to my trainer's schedule. That's right after Christmas or maybe on Christmas if I have my way with the schedule. 13 miler this weekend then 16 after that. And then finally a taper.



I have to admit I have no idea what to do with this thing. I wasn't expecting to start collecting buckles until I got back to ultras. Since that's more there thing. Ironically I now have a normal medal lanyard from two ultras and one buckle from a marathon. Normally its the other way around.


----------



## LSUlakes

I’m going to be MIA for a few days. I have the flu and feel terrible.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> I’m going to be MIA for a few days. I have the flu and feel terrible.


Feel better!


----------



## Miranda

It was pretty cold here this past weekend... it was not icy/snowy enough to really wear my shoe-things but it was too icy/snowy to run on the sidewalks, so I had to go out into the road, and had to keep moving out of the way of cars.  And it was only about 12F out, so it was kinda miserable.  Running feels so hard right now, I have only been making it out like once a week the past couple weeks.   Need to get back into a regular training schedule.

I am trying ot decide if I should keep my gym membership that I've had forever or switch it up.  Spin has been my cross training of choice for a while now, and they redid the spin room earlier this year into a fancy studio type thing like Flywheel or something similar, and they have video classes in there in off times now though when there aren't live classes.  And I do want to get back to doing BodyPump so that I'm doing some kind of strength training.  But there's an Orangetheory location opening up in my city in February.  I'm wondering if I would like that better... I can't afford both though!   Well I can, but I don't want to... between those and my yoga studio membership that's a lot of memberships!


----------



## McNs

LSUlakes said:


> I’m going to be MIA for a few days. I have the flu and feel terrible.


Hope you feel better soon!

@StarGirl11 wowsers a marathon on an indoor track! How many laps in total? If a 200m lap I’m guessing around 210?


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> I’m going to be MIA for a few days. I have the flu and feel terrible.



Feel better!

Anyone want to help out with QOTD while @LSUlakes is dealing with the flu? I can (most likely) do tomorrow, but won't be able to do the two days after that.


----------



## StarGirl11

McNs said:


> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> @StarGirl11 wowsers a marathon on an indoor track! How many laps in total? If a 200m lap I’m guessing around 210?



211 actually so your pretty close. I’m still a bit confused on why it’s 211 vs 210 but eh.


----------



## McNs

StarGirl11 said:


> 211 actually so your pretty close. I’m still a bit confused on why it’s 211 vs 210 but eh.


I guess it must be the 0.2 bit if the 42.2km distance!

One super impressive effort, I don’t know if I would have the mental fortitude to do that! 3 laps around the block and I’m getting bored...


----------



## JulieODC

LSUlakes said:


> I’m going to be MIA for a few days. I have the flu and feel terrible.



Feel better! DD got it last week - not fun! Hope it’s long gone by Christmas!



Miranda said:


> It was pretty cold here this past weekend... it was not icy/snowy enough to really wear my shoe-things but it was too icy/snowy to run on the sidewalks, so I had to go out into the road, and had to keep moving out of the way of cars.  And it was only about 12F out, so it was kinda miserable.  Running feels so hard right now, I have only been making it out like once a week the past couple weeks.   Need to get back into a regular training schedule.
> 
> I am trying ot decide if I should keep my gym membership that I've had forever or switch it up.  Spin has been my cross training of choice for a while now, and they redid the spin room earlier this year into a fancy studio type thing like Flywheel or something similar, and they have video classes in there in off times now though when there aren't live classes.  And I do want to get back to doing BodyPump so that I'm doing some kind of strength training.  But there's an Orangetheory location opening up in my city in February.  I'm wondering if I would like that better... I can't afford both though!   Well I can, but I don't want to... between those and my yoga studio membership that's a lot of memberships!



I haven’t tried OT, but 2 opened nearby me recently. A runner friend swears by it - and says it helped improve her time. They offer a free class to try it out (and we’re offering additional free classes lately - so check into it).


----------



## Sailormoon2

StarGirl11 said:


> 211 actually so your pretty close. I’m still a bit confused on why it’s 211 vs 210 but eh.


This may just be the most mentally "bad*ss" thing I could ever imagine in the context of running! And you did it for more than 6 hours


----------



## jmasgat

LSUlakes said:


> I’m going to be MIA for a few days. I have the flu and feel terrible.



Hope you feel better soon (shes says, having had this year's ineffective flu shot and mildly pleased that on this day we are a "virtual" running group!)


----------



## MissLiss279

Miranda said:


> It was pretty cold here this past weekend... it was not icy/snowy enough to really wear my shoe-things but it was too icy/snowy to run on the sidewalks, so I had to go out into the road, and had to keep moving out of the way of cars.  And it was only about 12F out, so it was kinda miserable.  Running feels so hard right now, I have only been making it out like once a week the past couple weeks.   Need to get back into a regular training schedule.
> 
> I am trying ot decide if I should keep my gym membership that I've had forever or switch it up.  Spin has been my cross training of choice for a while now, and they redid the spin room earlier this year into a fancy studio type thing like Flywheel or something similar, and they have video classes in there in off times now though when there aren't live classes.  And I do want to get back to doing BodyPump so that I'm doing some kind of strength training.  But there's an Orangetheory location opening up in my city in February.  I'm wondering if I would like that better... I can't afford both though!   Well I can, but I don't want to... between those and my yoga studio membership that's a lot of memberships!


I love OrangeTheory! I also have a membership to the YMCA (which has many locations around town that I can choose from - and work pays for most of that membership), but I was never consistent about going to any classes. I do like having the option of an indoor track or two if needed and stair climbers and showers. However, OTF is what got me into regular strength training. If the studio is just opening, I think they usually have one or two weeks of free classes, so sign up for that if you can, to try out. I joined when mine first opened almost two years ago, and I’m still going twice a week. I think they usually have ‘founder’s rates’ if you sign up before they open or within the first few weeks, so if during the trial period you think you might like it, sign up, don’t wait a few months or the price will probably increase to normal rates.


----------



## Dis5150

LSUlakes said:


> I’m going to be MIA for a few days. I have the flu and feel terrible.



Ugh, feel better. I feel like I have the plague, hoping it's just a cold. Although laying in bed last night my ears/throat throbbing, I decided I better go get antibiotics so I can fly.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Anyone want to help out with QOTD while @LSUlakes is dealing with the flu? I can (most likely) do tomorrow, but won't be able to do the two days after that.


I can do today. You tomorrow and others after?

*QOTD:* Do you have a preferred hydration beverage other than water? (I know some will say beer *looking at you @FFigawi). Something like Gatorade, powerade, Nuun, etc. 

My answer: I am mostly water but after a longer run/race I will drink gatorade or powerade. I don't have a major preference to either as long as it isn't orange. I am not a fan of the orange color. I have never tried Nuun or stuff like that.


----------



## Sailormoon2

*QOTD: *I am all about Gatorade or Powerade (the low-cal versions)!!! I actually find Nuun disgusting, but it seems like all our races have switched to using it. Boo.


----------



## cburnett11

*QOTD:* Do you have a preferred hydration beverage other than water? (I know some will say beer *looking at you @FFigawi). Something like Gatorade, powerade, Nuun, etc. 

I'll pretty much drink any flavor of Gatorade during a race or longer run.  Powerade is okay too, but I never buy it.  If I'm trying to avoid carbs during training, I like a couple flavors of Nuun.


----------



## Ariel484

@Miranda I LOVE Orangetheory! As @MissLiss279 says, if you can get in on a membership when a new place is opening, you get a little bit of a price break (I say "a little bit" but I think it can be significant, like $20-$30 per month cheaper depending on which kind of membership you get).  They call that a "Founders Rate." If you can't get the Founders Rate, ask about a corporate discount - I go under a corporate discount and it saves $10 per month.  Not a ton, but better than nothing!

Definitely try out a class, they should either have the 1-2 weeks free for a new location like MissLiss said, or at least one free class if it's an established location.  I have read about people combining OTF and training for races, so it's definitely doable!


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I can do today. You tomorrow and others after?



I can definitely do tomorrow. I have a thing all day Thursday, so if someone else wants to take Thursday that'd be great, but if not, I can do it from the phone. After that I should be fine, I think. 



rteetz said:


> *QOTD:* Do you have a preferred hydration beverage other than water? (I know some will say beer *looking at you @FFigawi). Something like Gatorade, powerade, Nuun, etc.



Mostly I'm strictly water, but occasionally I'll drink Vitamin Water. I just don't like drinks with sugar...


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

rteetz said:


> *QOTD:* Do you have a preferred hydration beverage other than water? (I know some will say beer *looking at you @FFigawi). Something like Gatorade, powerade, Nuun, etc.


I am a powerade zero, G2, or vitamin water girl, along with my water. I alternate my water and vitamin water during the day anyways so that is just a normal routine for me. I tried nuun and just didn't like it, so I just stick with the tried and true.

*sidenote - all the sidewalks and pathways that were crappy and I suffered through this weekend are now 100% clear due to a "heat wave" of 40 degrees yesterday. I would celebrate this and go for a long run outside this weekend buuuuuut we are getting approx. 1-3 inches of snow on Thursday and then a lovely cold (like, really cold) snap that comes in right behind it. Yep, I think my outside running is done for the season. If the snow misses us and the highs on Saturday are above 10 degrees I may think about it, but at this point I am pretty much okay with being an indoor runner.


----------



## ZellyB

ATTQOTD:  We use Replay for our electrolytes.  Took a little getting used to as it has way less sugar than most sports drinks, but now I love it.

PSA:  We are seeing BIG increases in the flu here in the midwest - including people getting sick with it that had the shot.  So maybe the shot concoction this year may not have hit the spot very well.  WASH YOUR HANDS FREQUENTLY!!!!


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> I can do today. You tomorrow and others after?
> 
> *QOTD:* Do you have a preferred hydration beverage other than water? (I know some will say beer *looking at you @FFigawi). Something like Gatorade, powerade, Nuun, etc.
> 
> My answer: I am mostly water but after a longer run/race I will drink gatorade or powerade. I don't have a major preference to either as long as it isn't orange. I am not a fan of the orange color. I have never tried Nuun or stuff like that.


For during runs I like grape or orange Gatorade or  Grape G2.  I don't mind Powerade but it's not something I choose to buy typically.  Grape, Orange or Lemon-Lime are really the only flavors I drink.  For Disney depending on how hot it is I either alternate water and Powerade on stops.  If its really hot I may wind up doing either all powerade or powerade and water. 

Post race I am a big fan of chocolate milk.  (Come on east coast runDisney)


----------



## Anisum

ATTQOTD: I prefer water most of the time. If I really need something extra I'll take Gatorade (Lemon Lime or the Blue One) or PowerAde (Same) and Nuun (any flavor) at a water stop.


----------



## Jules76126

I am not a huge fan of gatorade. I find it sickly sweet. Although the blue one if my go to drink if I am hungover which has nothing to do with running 

For running I really like plain water. I also drink the red vitamin water (and only the red one) and I do like Nuun in the summer when it is very hot. I am pretty picky and have a very sensitive stomach so I tend to stick with tried and true methods. However, my BIL is a big runner so generally I will try something at least once if he recommends it.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I am good with either Gatorade or Powerade, and pretty much any flavor except grape. I tried nuun once and did not care for the taste. I also accidentally drank pickle juice during a half one time, wasn't horrible but was quite surprising when expecting water.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> *QOTD:* Do you have a preferred hydration beverage other than water? (I know some will say beer *looking at you @FFigawi). Something like Gatorade, powerade, Nuun, etc.



Water, Coffee, and Diet Coke.

But if we're talking in reference to running (& we are...), I have only been drinking water while running and then will drink gatorade (riptide rush!) after a long run. It is my favorite flavor so it tastes really indulgent, but it actually helps prevents terrible headaches that I can get after a long run. I need to have a better hydration plan during long runs/races though, so will be playing with that in 2018.


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:  For mid-distance runs, I will take only water.   This round of training, I have been experimenting with different drink mixes, and right now, Skratch Laba is in the lead.  For my 30k a couple weeks ago, I used Infinit :GoFar mix, and that seemed to have good results as well.   

For marathon weekend, my family will be at the enterance to WWOS, so I am going to have them give me a bottle on one of those for the run through the WWOS maze, and give them the bottle back at the exit.

Tried NUUN a couple of times, and was not a fan at all


----------



## Capang

ATTQOTD: water mostly. I get sick from Gatorade and Powerade. I will use Pedialyte in the summers sometimes if it is really hot or humid (our hs football teams also use it for summer practices so it can get hard to find). Chocolate milk occasionally.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Water for anything under 8ish.  I will take the Powerade/Gatorade at aid stations and mix with my water in my handheld.  At home, I prefer G2- the purple one (because purple is a flavor).  Nuun gave me a stomach ache.  I've mentioned it before, but my husband is a Tailwind ambassador so I've tried it a few times to make him happy.  I'll probably try it out when I start going over 15 consistently.

He just got me some stuff from a company called Spring.  One of the products is an electrolyte drink mix (not a powder) that you toss in water; I haven't tried it yet, but the ingredients are all real foods and it's sweetened with organic honey.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  For general running hydration I tend to stay away from the Gatorade/Powerade mainstays due to the high calorie content. During races, I'll alternate them with water at aid stations, but for training I stick to water during runs and Propel/Powerade Zero post-run. 

In general, I know I need to increase my general water intake, but I haven't been able to make it routine. I drink a lot of hot tea (40-80oz/day) and Coke Zero/Diet A&W (48+ oz/day) so I know I'm getting the fluid, just with a lot of extras with it.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ATTQOTD: For runs under 8 miles, I just take water. Over 8, I use Tailwind. Seems to agree with my stomach the best.


----------



## PrincessV

ATTQOTD: Nuun and/or Tailwind. Tailwind for almost all runs, plus Nuun in hot weather. And Nuun before and after long runs in hot weather.


----------



## GollyGadget

I always drink water while running. Once at a race I accidently picked up the Gatorade. That was not what I was expecting! So now I pay close attention to which cups have water.

After a run I'll drink Powerade zero or propel. I've never had any cramping problems while running but I've found drinking the Powerade zero after helps prevent any Charlie horses while sleeping.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: Skratch Labs hydration mix for general hydration needs. Tailwind pre-run and during run, if I'm not doing a starvation run.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

My stomach cannot tolerate a lot of sports drinks.  Water is my top choice.  I tried tailwind for a few long runs, and I did like it- I just haven't ordered more. (edit: it looks like my response posted twice.  Sorry!)


----------



## jennamfeo

Jules76126 said:


> Although the blue one if my go to drink if I am hungover which has nothing to do with running


This is usually the only reason gatorade is in my house. I like the red one.

ATTQOTD: Water for me while training, although I want to try Nuun or something similar soon. I will alternate between water and powerade during races because I think that powerade/gatorade can be too sweet, then adding gels or beans, I am just over the sweet flavors going on in my mouth by the end of a half.


----------



## McNs

ATTQOTD only water when training, mostly because I can’t be bothered with the extra work to clean out the CamelBak if I use sports drinks. I run with gels for fueling.

During a race I’ll drink whatever sports drink they have.

Post run another shoutout fir chocolate milk!


----------



## jennamfeo

McNs said:


> Post run another shoutout fir chocolate milk!


Oh yeah, I meant to +1 the post run chocolate milk. Right now my go-to is Chocolate Almond Milk.


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
Powerade Zero [Grape] or Gatorade G2 [Grape].  I don't drink as much water as I should!


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Just water for training and races. I do use the salt you lick to get my electrolytes on long training runs and plan on it for the half and full at Dopey. This will be my first race using the salt so we shall see how it goes. Works great in training but it is pretty cold here.

Post long run/race: Fairlife chocolate milk.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: Water on short runs, Gatorade on anything over 12 miles. I tend to like the yellow/green flavors. Good old fashioned lime and Limon Pepino (lime cucumber). I don't know if it's available everywhere and it's the only flavor labeled in Spanish. It will change your life: https://www.maxim.com/entertainment/cult-limon-pepino-gatorade

On race day, I'm not picky: any flavor of Gatorade or Powerade it ok. Leading up to race, I use weird flavors (Grape, etc.) so that race day seems tame by comparison.


----------



## roxymama

I can take Thursday for QOTD.  I'll set up my reminder now.

Attqotd:  my stomach reacts best to water so I lean that way.  But I'll use Gatorade or Powerade sparingly for longer races if available but along with water (and my gels). I tend to research the bev of choice prior to an important longer race so I know how to strategize.  And just skip it and go solely water if avail for anything shorter than a half.

Love chocolate milk after!!!


----------



## McNs

DC Rainmaker did a review of chocolate milk vs specialised recovery drinks, and lucky for us all it stacked up very well!

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2009/03/chocolate-milk-vs-endurox-r4-recovery.html


----------



## roxymama

Dis5150 said:


> ATTQOTD: Just water for training and races. I do use the salt you lick to get my electrolytes on long training runs and plan on it for the half and full at Dopey. This will be my first race using the salt so we shall see how it goes. Works great in training but it is pretty cold here.
> 
> Post long run/race: Fairlife chocolate milk.



We are a Fairlife family!  For both white and chocolate milk.  We don't live far from Fair Oaks farm where a lot of it is made.


----------



## Dis5150

roxymama said:


> We are a Fairlife family!  For both white and chocolate milk.  We don't live far from Fair Oaks farm where a lot of it is made.



I love it! The chocolate even got me drinking coffee, 1/2 coffee, 1/2 choc milk with a splash of heavy whipping cream. For those that say they do low carb/keto, this is lower carb than regular milk plus has extra protein.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Dis5150 said:


> I love it! The chocolate even got me drinking coffee, 1/2 coffee, 1/2 choc milk with a splash of heavy whipping cream. For those that say they do low carb/keto, this is lower carb than regular milk plus has extra protein.


Well that sure sounds delightful!! Yum!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

QOTD - Gatorade, but will drink Powerade if that is all that is available. My favorite flavor is Rain Berry as it is light and less sweet tasting.


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> I can take Thursday for QOTD. I'll set up my reminder now.



Thank you!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> I can do today. You tomorrow and others after?
> 
> *QOTD:* Do you have a preferred hydration beverage other than water? (I know some will say beer *looking at you @FFigawi). Something like Gatorade, powerade, Nuun, etc.
> 
> My answer: I am mostly water but after a longer run/race I will drink gatorade or powerade. I don't have a major preference to either as long as it isn't orange. I am not a fan of the orange color. I have never tried Nuun or stuff like that.


For longer runs I prefer powerade, but gatorade works just fine too.  There is something tremendous about chocolate milk after a race.  Thankfully, it's in abundance at the Disney World food courts, so I eventually get to it if it's not in the post race refreshment area.  

Now, after the race?  I want to drink just about anything that isn't powerade or gatorade.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  Water or propel.  I prefer powerade over Gatorade and Nunn was the worst experience ever.  I also like chocolate milk post run, but have also started trying the Tart Cherry juice.  Jury is still out on it.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I stick with water for shorter runs and use Tailwind for my long runs.


----------



## roxymama

Dis5150 said:


> I love it! The chocolate even got me drinking coffee, 1/2 coffee, 1/2 choc milk with a splash of heavy whipping cream. For those that say they do low carb/keto, this is lower carb than regular milk plus has extra protein.



OK, well I'm gonna have to try that.  Although I don't have heavy whipping cream so I'll just have to make due with my peppermint creamer....mmmmmmm

At first it weirded me out that the expiration dates are so much longer than regular milk but now I love that I don't throw away so much because of not using it in time!


----------



## Dis5150

roxymama said:


> OK, well I'm gonna have to try that.  Although I don't have heavy whipping cream so I'll just have to make due with my peppermint creamer....mmmmmmm
> 
> At first it weirded me out that the expiration dates are so much longer than regular milk but now I love that I don't throw away so much because of not using it in time!



Me too! And now I love that one bottle can last me 2 weeks and I don't have to worry!

Mmmm I also added a bit of peppermint creamer to mine today!


----------



## DopeyBadger

If you're interested, I've opened up my prediction contest for my 2018 Dopey Challenge results.  @opsuone made some complicated rules this year!  Winner gets a $10 Amazon gift card in a friendly prediction game.  (LINK)


----------



## GreatLakes

rteetz said:


> *QOTD:* Do you have a preferred hydration beverage other than water? (I know some will say beer *looking at you @FFigawi). Something like Gatorade, powerade, Nuun, etc.



I am pretty much a water only pre-run but on really hot days I will drop a Nuun tablet in a glass of water to pre-hydrate.  Short of a marathon or really hot half I hydrate with water only during races as well.


----------



## jennamfeo

Hey @DopeyBadger (or anyone else that wants to answer) -- why is it that men run faster than woman?


----------



## JeffW

jennamfeo said:


> Hey @DopeyBadger (or anyone else that wants to answer) -- why is it that men run faster than woman?


Why does this feel like a trap...


----------



## jennamfeo

JeffW said:


> Why does this feel like a trap...


HA! It's not, promise. They just posted the Elites for Boston and the top woman's pace is like 6 minutes slower than the 8th dude, or something like that. I was just curious what the science is in this. Haha.


----------



## Ariel484

jennamfeo said:


> Hey @DopeyBadger (or anyone else that wants to answer) -- why is it that men run faster than woman?





JeffW said:


> Why does this feel like a trap...


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I can do today. You tomorrow and others after?
> 
> *QOTD:* Do you have a preferred hydration beverage other than water? (I know some will say beer *looking at you @FFigawi). Something like Gatorade, powerade, Nuun, etc.



Tailwind is my preferred hydration source during a race, but I like Powerade Zero (red) and Gatorade (red) too. Post race is where the chocolate milk comes in. Of course, beer is always nice, but work tends to frown on me having one after my weekday morning runs.


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: During runs I stick with water (plus Clif shot blocks if fuel is needed). If it’s a long, hot run, I may have some (watered-down) Gatorade afterwards. Chocolate milk is the preferred post-run drink of choice, however.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Hey guys I just wanted to put it out there that I am starting a group for anyone who is following or thinking about following a Dopeybadger training plan. If your interested please PM me.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I am all about Tailwind.  I started using it this past summer and will never turn back.  I really like the taste (Lemon and Mandarin Orange are my favourites) but even better I have found it to be really good on my stomach especially in hot weather when I can get nauseous. After a run it is Chocolate Almond Milk for me (I am dairy free sadly).  But the Choc Almond Milk is very tasty!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Tailwind is my preferred hydration source during a race, but I like Powerade Zero (red) and Gatorade (red) too. Post race is where the chocolate milk comes in. *Of course, beer is always nice, but work tends to frown on me having one after my weekday morning runs.*



Work is dumb!

+++++++++++++++++++++

ATTQOTD: Sugar-free Red Bull pre-race/run, water and Nuun mid-run (TriBerry and Cherry Limeade+ are my faves), and then lite domestic beer post-run for me!


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> ATTQOTD: Sugar-free Red Bull pre-race/run, water and Nuun mid-run (TriBerry and Cherry Limeade+ are my faves), and then lite domestic beer post-run for me!



"Beer"


----------



## Miranda

Thanks for the thoughts on Orangetheory guys.  The location here is not going to be open until February, but they have a sales office and are offering the Founder's rates.  I'll have to check it out... the existing location is pretty far away for a free class, although I know they are letting people who sign up now use that location until ours is open.


----------



## SarahDisney

Happy Hump Day!

*QOTD: It's the time of year when many people are on vacation and travel. So let's talk about the second best kind of travel (after Disney trips, of course), traveling for races! What's the shortest distance you've ever traveled for a race? Longest? Would you be willing to travel longer for a race?*

ATTQOTD: Shortest distance is less than half a mile, which probably doesn't count as travel. Shortest distance that I didn't walk to the race is probably Brooklyn, which is about a 20-30 minute drive from me. Longest distance is WDW, which is probably about 1000 miles. I'm definitely interested in doing destination races that are a little farther away, it just hasn't worked out for me yet. Maybe in 2019 or 2020 (if I'm still running then).


----------



## Chaitali

I missed yesterday's question so I'll answer both 

For hydration, it's water and nuun for me.

I'll count travel as a race where I don't sleep in my own bed.  I live in a suburb between DC and Baltimore but I've gotten hotels for races in those cities just to make race morning logistics easier   So I guess that makes the shortest distance 10 miles or so.

The longest distance I've traveled for a race was the Avengers Half last month.  Last year I did RnR Las Vegas so I guess that's a close second.


----------



## Nole95

Yesterday's question:  I have been sticking solely to water for my long runs for awhile now.  I use E-Gel to fuel during any run 8 miles or longer.  Seems to be working for me at the moment.  We'll see in a couple weeks.

For today:  Outside of Disney, the longest I've ever traveled for a race is the Savannah RNR Marathon.  About 4.5 hours from where I live outside Atlanta.  My wife and I definitely want to travel farther for some races, but it all comes down to time and money.  Two on our bucket list are the Paris Marathon and Athens Marathon.  We'd also love to do one of the races out west that are run outside the national parks.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: It's the time of year when many people are on vacation and travel. So let's talk about the second best kind of travel (after Disney trips, of course), traveling for races! What's the shortest distance you've ever traveled for a race? Longest? Would you be willing to travel longer for a race?*


Shortest distance was probably around 5 miles from my front door to a local 5k. Longest was around 1600 miles to Disneyland for Avengers weekend. I am always wanting to travel, so if a race is an excuse to do that, I am totally in!


----------



## IamTrike

SarahDisney said:


> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> *QOTD: It's the time of year when many people are on vacation and travel. So let's talk about the second best kind of travel (after Disney trips, of course), traveling for races! What's the shortest distance you've ever traveled for a race? Longest? Would you be willing to travel longer for a race?*
> 
> ATTQOTD: Shortest distance is less than half a mile, which probably doesn't count as travel. Shortest distance that I didn't walk to the race is probably Brooklyn, which is about a 20-30 minute drive from me. Longest distance is WDW, which is probably about 1000 miles. I'm definitely interested in doing destination races that are a little farther away, it just hasn't worked out for me yet. Maybe in 2019 or 2020 (if I'm still running then).



I used to travel quite a bit for work and so I tried to co-ordinate races around my work trips. I've done races in New Zealand and Australia this way.    For just straight races that I paid for completely out of pocket the longest I've traveled is about 2500 miles.   (From Raleigh to Anaheim).  I don't think I've done a race closer than about 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Shortest trip for a race that required a hotel stay would be Richmond, VA (~100 miles away). Longest is Castaway Cay - part of Marathon Weekend 2016. I personally do not have many non-Disney destination races, but I have traveled for my husband to race. It was still somewhat Disney related as we were boarding the Magic later in the morning, but he did run the Miami half (~950 miles).


----------



## Capang

SarahDisney said:


> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> *QOTD: It's the time of year when many people are on vacation and travel. So let's talk about the second best kind of travel (after Disney trips, of course), traveling for races! What's the shortest distance you've ever traveled for a race? Longest? Would you be willing to travel longer for a race?*
> 
> ATTQOTD: Shortest distance is less than half a mile, which probably doesn't count as travel. Shortest distance that I didn't walk to the race is probably Brooklyn, which is about a 20-30 minute drive from me. Longest distance is WDW, which is probably about 1000 miles. I'm definitely interested in doing destination races that are a little farther away, it just hasn't worked out for me yet. Maybe in 2019 or 2020 (if I'm still running then).


About 19 miles


----------



## Sailormoon2

SarahDisney said:


> QOTD: It's the time of year when many people are on vacation and travel. So let's talk about the second best kind of travel (after Disney trips, of course), traveling for races! What's the shortest distance you've ever traveled for a race? Longest? Would you be willing to travel longer for a race?



Aside from Disney which is a 4 hour plane ride away, most other races not in my own city, are usually a 4-hour CAR ride away.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> QOTD: It's the time of year when many people are on vacation and travel. So let's talk about the second best kind of travel (after Disney trips, of course), traveling for races! What's the shortest distance you've ever traveled for a race? Longest? Would you be willing to travel longer for a race?


Shortest would be to downtown Milwaukee. It’s about 15-20 minutes from me. 

Longest would be the three hour plan ride to Orlando for runDisney. 

I would be willing to travel longer. Destination races are very intriguing to me. I’d love to do more eventually.


----------



## MissLiss279

Shortest Distance - 6ish miles
Longest Distance- Anchorage, AK, 2758 miles as the crow flies 
I love traveling for races.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: 
Shortest - local races that usually start within a couple of miles of my place. I usually just walk to the start.
Longest - Paris for Disneyland Paris 10K & Half this past year. Non-Disney would be RnR Vegas, which is about an hour by plane.


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD: I'm going to do like someone else and say the shortest distance that I traveled that needed a hotel.   I run a LOT of races and almost all of them are anywhere between a mile away to an hour.  The shortest one from Seacoast NH that I got a hotel for was in VT.  The furthest I've traveled is to Anaheim.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: 
Shortest was a 5k put on by my kids' elementary school.  1/4 mile from my front door to the start.
Longest was the Great Barrier Reef marathon in Port Douglas, Australia.  I'll travel anywhere to race, if I can generate the funds and the vacation time


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> Hey @DopeyBadger (or anyone else that wants to answer) -- why is it that men run faster than woman?



I'll fix your question...Why is it that the FASTEST men run faster than the FASTEST women?  
(as someone who finishes in the top 20 to 80% of the field (haha) depending on the race I can tell you I am lightyears faster than some men...but alas...also slower...and women too...and kids...yay middle of the packers!!)

I had to google these but for the world record in the 100 meter dash.
Usain Bolt did it in 9.58 seconds, versus the late Florence Griffith Joyner's time of 10.49 seconds.

My guess without too much advanced research is hormones (yay testosterone...and a reason why many very athletic woman actually have more than the average amount for females) and guys can be bigger and maybe also V02max oxygen (because Billy always brings that up and my guess is I should bring up?) 
It would explain why I DOMINATED when I was like 8 and taller than every stupid boy in class.  Then they hit puberty...and my reign ended.

Also, the fastest women I know would totally make mince meat out of most of the guys I know and that makes me happy for illogical reasons. 

The end.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: 
Shortest: Auburn, AL which is about 20 miles from my house. Plus they are an hour behind me (we live in CST zone but work in EST zone in Georgia) so I didn't have to be there until 9 my time! 
Longest: For now, Cocoa Beach, FL for the Space Coast Half. It's just a bit farther than Disney is for us. In March it will be Fayetteville, NC for the All American Half though! I plan to cross at least three states off next year and love traveling for races. It just is a matter of convincing my hubby.


----------



## Ariel484

ATTQOTD: 
Shortest distance was to the local high school, a little over 2 miles from home.
Longest distance has been to Disneyland and will likely stay that way.  Non-Disney I think has been no more than an hour's drive.


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> *QOTD: It's the time of year when many people are on vacation and travel. So let's talk about the second best kind of travel (after Disney trips, of course), traveling for races! What's the shortest distance you've ever traveled for a race? Longest? Would you be willing to travel longer for a race?*



ATTQOTD:
Shortest for actual travel (not walking out my door) is probably downtown Chicago.  If somewhere really not my city...then Milwaukee was a short drive of about 90 miles.
Longest (outside Cali for disney) is probably Cinicinatti, OH for the Flying pig races.  290 miles driven.
I love travelling and running so if I could combine the two I would travel longer.  In Feb I will be going to Mexico for a wedding and they have a really nice looking gym and some trails..and I've got two runs scheduled while I'm there.  So does that count if it's not for a race?


----------



## PCFriar80

ATTQOTD:
Shortest Distance [20 Miles]:  Hartford 1/2 Marathon
Longest Distance [1050 Miles]:  Disney Marathon Weekend


----------



## gjramsey

ATTQOTD:

Shortest -  about 5 miles for the half marathon.  Being able to kinda sleep in for a race is nice.
Longest - Driving to Disney for this marathon weekend from Houston.   We have driven to Tulsa and New Orleans before for races from Houston.  For getting back to town after a race, that is probably the furthest we would drive.  I have looked at races in the west.  There is a relay race in Reno that has a route around Lake Tahoe that (I think) would be a blast to do.


----------



## JeffW

jennamfeo said:


> HA! It's not, promise. They just posted the Elites for Boston and the top woman's pace is like 6 minutes slower than the 8th dude, or something like that. I was just curious what the science is in this. Haha.



My understanding (for distance, not sprints) has always been that men generally have higher maximum VO2 Max numbers.  This article, at least, seems to discuss that https://www.ohio-forum.com/2015/03/running-why-are-men-faster-than-women/

_“Part of the difference that still exists is due to the fact that men have, on average, a lower percent body fat and are thus, on average, leaner, and lean tissue consumes more oxygen than fat tissue. The gender difference in VO2max shrinks further (to 15 percent) if you scale it relative to lean body mass, suggesting there is still a real biological difference between men and women that is not simply explained by size or muscle mass,” Schwirian says. “This difference in VO2max can be explained by the fact that men tend to have a higher concentration of hemoglobin for transporting oxygen in the blood, larger hearts for pumping oxygen rich blood to the working muscles, and larger lungs for oxygenating the blood."_


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: 
I feel like I have 2 running lives, so I will reference my current one 
Shortest: 65 min
Farthest: WDW (1500 miles!) 

We unfortunately do not have many races near our town, so I have to travel a considerable distance for any race. I am really envious of people that have races so close!


----------



## PrincessV

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: It's the time of year when many people are on vacation and travel. So let's talk about the second best kind of travel (after Disney trips, of course), traveling for races! What's the shortest distance you've ever traveled for a race? Longest? Would you be willing to travel longer for a race?*


ATTQOTD: for local races, < 2 miles, but I guess that doesn't really count as "travel". Longest true travel is also the shortest: WDW! 90 miles from home. If I could afford it, I'd travel longer, but that's not looking likely in the foreseeable future, so WDW it will continue to be, lol!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD:

Shortest: a half mile walk from my front door down to the start line of a local 5K.
Farthest: WDW

Destination races are very appealing to me, so I would travel just about anywhere!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  My shortest distance to a race would be about 2 miles; the distance from my house to MSU where I have run a few 5ks.  My longest distance, non-Disney, would be a 5 hour drive for a longer race.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

roxymama said:


> I'll fix your question...Why is it that the FASTEST men run faster than the FASTEST women?
> (as someone who finishes in the top 20 to 80% of the field (haha) depending on the race I can tell you I am lightyears faster than some men...but alas...also slower...and women too...and kids...yay middle of the packers!!)
> 
> I had to google these but for the world record in the 100 meter dash.
> Usain Bolt did it in 9.58 seconds, versus the late Florence Griffith Joyner's time of 10.49 seconds.
> 
> My guess without too much advanced research is hormones (yay testosterone...and a reason why many very athletic woman actually have more than the average amount for females) and guys can be bigger and maybe also V02max oxygen (because Billy always brings that up and my guess is I should bring up?)
> It would explain why I DOMINATED when I was like 8 and taller than every stupid boy in class.  Then they hit puberty...and my reign ended.
> 
> Also, the fastest women I know would totally make mince meat out of most of the guys I know and that makes me happy for illogical reasons.
> 
> The end.


 This post made my morning

ATTQOTD: shortest: less than a mile for a trail 10K
Longest: 1900 miles for WDW. Non-Disney would probably be 60ish miles for the Smokey the Bear 10K in the Sequoia National Forest back when I lived in CA


----------



## DopeyBadger

jennamfeo said:


> Hey @DopeyBadger (or anyone else that wants to answer) -- why is it that men run faster than woman?



The two-hour marathon: What's the equivalent for women?

Physiological limits to endurance exercise performance: influence of sex

Endurance exercise performance: the physiology of champions

Here are some great articles on the topic.  Let me know if you can't read any of them.



roxymama said:


> V02max oxygen


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


>



sometimes I pay attention...not all the time...but sometimes


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  

Shortest: Were fortunate enough to be stationed in San Diego once and drove to a lot of Disneyland races.  96miles 1hr 1/2 to 4hrs depending on traffic.

Farthest: Will be this Marathon weekend (AK to FL).  3886miles, 3 planes, 11 hours air time, 2 days(layovers & time change).  One of the reasons I signed up for Dopey to make all that travel worth it.


----------



## GreatLakes

SarahDisney said:


> *QOTD: It's the time of year when many people are on vacation and travel. So let's talk about the second best kind of travel (after Disney trips, of course), traveling for races! What's the shortest distance you've ever traveled for a race? Longest? Would you be willing to travel longer for a race?*



Shortest was a race that starts about 2 miles from my front door, even less as the grow flies.  Furthest right now is Disneyland but I already found a race to do when I'm in Ireland in March.


----------



## KSkywalker17

Hi everybody, I’m new to this thread and am looking for some training advice.  An injury over the summer set my marathon training back significantly.  I feel great now but have only been able to get my longest run up to 17 miles.  I only have 2 weeks until we leave for marathon.

Would you guy suggest tapering the runs and rest the legs or continue to up the mileage with a few more long runs and pull a 20-22 miler before we leave.

I’m leaning toward upping the mileage for the conditioning and confidence.  Any experience or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JeffW

KSkywalker17 said:


> Hi everybody, I’m new to this thread and am looking for some training advice.  An injury over the summer set my marathon training back significantly.  I feel great now but have only been able to get my longest run up to 17 miles.  I only have 2 weeks until we leave for marathon.
> 
> Would you guy suggest tapering the runs and rest the legs or continue to up the mileage with a few more long runs and pull a 20-22 miler before we leave.
> 
> I’m leaning toward upping the mileage for the conditioning and confidence.  Any experience or advice would be greatly appreciated!



When I run a marathon, and don't combine it with all the other stuff involved with Goofy/Dopey, I generally do my last 20 miler 2 weeks from race day.  If this isn't you first marathon, and your body has handled a 20 miler reasonably well in the past, then I think doing 18-20 at 2 weeks out is fine.  This, of course, assumes that your 17 mile run went well and wasn't a big jump/push in mileage. Big jumps in mileage cause me more injury problems than anything else.  Don't know what your cumulative weekly mileage (or overall training plan) has been, but if it is reasonably high, I've also run a marathon with a max long run of 18 miles and it wasn't a huge setback.


----------



## JClimacus

KSkywalker17 said:


> Hi everybody, I’m new to this thread and am looking for some training advice.  An injury over the summer set my marathon training back significantly.  I feel great now but have only been able to get my longest run up to 17 miles.  I only have 2 weeks until we leave for marathon.
> 
> Would you guy suggest tapering the runs and rest the legs or continue to up the mileage with a few more long runs and pull a 20-22 miler before we leave.
> 
> I’m leaning toward upping the mileage for the conditioning and confidence.  Any experience or advice would be greatly appreciated!



Is this your first marathon? I'm wondering what your usual taper is. I am in a similar boat; an injury has impacted my training such that the longest run I got in (this past weekend) was 17 miles. I usually do a 2 week taper, which would make this Sunday a long run, but I'm tapering now to help my injury continue to heal (a knee issue). I'm not all that worried about it as I have a lot of miles in the bank this year (2 prior marathons this year).

In general, additional miles at this point isn't going to help much. I would lean toward tapering now and making sure you are healthy for the race. 17 miles is sufficient as a long run.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> *QOTD: It's the time of year when many people are on vacation and travel. So let's talk about the second best kind of travel (after Disney trips, of course), traveling for races! What's the shortest distance you've ever traveled for a race? Longest? Would you be willing to travel longer for a race?*



Shortest:  down the road a mile or two for a local 10k
Longest:  Iraq to Florida for IMFL last year


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: Shortest: A quarter mile away for the weekly 5k.
                Longest: WDW Goofy Challenge!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

My ATTQOTD is unique since I've only done races in Disneyland and Walt Disney World.  So my shortest travel distance is the 5 1/2 hour drive to Disneyland and longest distance is Disney World.


----------



## KSkywalker17

JClimacus said:


> Is this your first marathon? I'm wondering what your usual taper is. I am in a similar boat; an injury has impacted my training such that the longest run I got in (this past weekend) was 17 miles. I usually do a 2 week taper, which would make this Sunday a long run, but I'm tapering now to help my injury continue to heal (a knee issue). I'm not all that worried about it as I have a lot of miles in the bank this year (2 prior marathons this year).
> 
> In general, additional miles at this point isn't going to help much. I would lean toward tapering now and making sure you are healthy for the race. 17 miles is sufficient as a long run.




Thanks for the input!  I’m pretty consistent with 3 runs a week (3-5 miles and a long run).  I ran the Wdw marathon in 2015 and have done several half marathons.  I tapered just under 2 weeks but my long run then was also 21 miles.  I feel healthy and my legs feel great about 2 days after the long runs.

I’m trying to get under 5 hours and feel like another long run or 2 may help.


----------



## IamTrike

KSkywalker17 said:


> Hi everybody, I’m new to this thread and am looking for some training advice.  An injury over the summer set my marathon training back significantly.  I feel great now but have only been able to get my longest run up to 17 miles.  I only have 2 weeks until we leave for marathon.
> 
> Would you guy suggest tapering the runs and rest the legs or continue to up the mileage with a few more long runs and pull a 20-22 miler before we leave.
> 
> I’m leaning toward upping the mileage for the conditioning and confidence.  Any experience or advice would be greatly appreciated!



My gut feeling is that you’ve called out two things 1 conditioning and 2 confidence.
Conditioning:  I don’t think that a 20 Miles this weekend is going to have a meaningful impact on conditioning, but with 2 weeks to recover it’s shouldnt hurt you.  However the jump from 17 to 20 miles is a decent size jump I’d be more concerned about injuring myself because of that.

Confidence:  I know running a 20 miler can provide a real boost of confidence.  This run could be beneficial for that.


----------



## LSUlakes

roxymama said:


> I can take Thursday for QOTD. I'll set up my reminder now.



Let me know if you still plan on doing this tomorrow. If you can't I will be able to. TIA


----------



## LSUlakes

I came back to work for half a day today. I'm glad all that I have to do is sit in this chair and not think today because it would not be good. The achy part seems to be gone now, but energy levels are low! I think I am at least a week from starting to run and with so little running getting done, my half this January is not looking good. DW also has it and DS started with symptoms last night.... sigh. I feel better, but not well. I just hate sitting in bed doing nothing and I may be regretting that decision to come to work this afternoon.


----------



## Baloo in MI

KSkywalker17 said:


> Hi everybody, I’m new to this thread and am looking for some training advice.  An injury over the summer set my marathon training back significantly.  I feel great now but have only been able to get my longest run up to 17 miles.  I only have 2 weeks until we leave for marathon.
> 
> Would you guy suggest tapering the runs and rest the legs or continue to up the mileage with a few more long runs and pull a 20-22 miler before we leave.
> 
> I’m leaning toward upping the mileage for the conditioning and confidence.  Any experience or advice would be greatly appreciated!



I am no expert, but my belief is that at the 2 week mark the only real benefit you can get is mental.  By this I mean your body - joints, muscles, any nagging injuries - will benefit more from rest and recovery.  This makes you a stronger runner on race day.  Physical benefits from a work out take time, about 2 weeks.  So pushing under two weeks just creates more opportunity to get injured.

Of course in conflict with this is the mental benefit of a long run where you knock out a distance that gives you greater confidence for the Marathon.  The question becomes risk and benefit and that has to be your call.

For me at 2 weeks to Dopey or an ultra I back off pace and distance.  I concentrate on getting in some easy and enjoyable runs focusing on form, foot strike (where I desperately need help) and breathing.  Typically I total about 20 miles in the first week and 10-15 in the second week.  It is also time to get extra sleep, eat and hydrate.  

There are some really talented runners on this thread that can likely offer more valuable thoughts.  Good luck in your race!


----------



## FFigawi

KSkywalker17 said:


> Thanks for the input!  I’m pretty consistent with 3 runs a week (3-5 miles and a long run).  I ran the Wdw marathon in 2015 and have done several half marathons.  I tapered just under 2 weeks but my long run then was also 21 miles.  I feel healthy and my legs feel great about 2 days after the long runs.
> 
> I’m trying to get under 5 hours and feel like another long run or 2 may help.



I use a two week taper, so my long run (such as it is) will be this weekend. I think you'll be fine if you do one this weekend too, but be careful on your pace. Don't overdo it and run the risk of injury.


----------



## JulieODC

Shortest is a local 5k, which is 0.25miles from our house!

Longest was DL for Tink.


----------



## cburnett11

Does anyone on this board use an Apple Watch (older models) when they run?  I use a Garmin 235 myself but have a couple family members wondering what Running app might be best for them to track pace, distance, etc. on their Apple watches and I’m trying to point them in the best direction.  Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

cburnett11 said:


> Does anyone on this board use an Apple Watch (older models) when they run?  I use a Garmin 235 myself but have a couple family members wondering what Running app might be best for them to track pace, distance, etc. on their Apple watches and I’m trying to point them in the best direction.  Thanks!


I had a first gen Apple Watch (now own 3rd gen with LTE). I used my apple watch for every run. I have never owned a garmin. For both the first gen and now my third gen I use Runkeeper on my Apple Watch. I have found that to be my favorite option based on what I see on the watch screen. The internal Apple activity app did not have enough on the screen for me. Accuracy seems to be fine from what I have found.


----------



## DopeyBadger

KSkywalker17 said:


> Hi everybody, I’m new to this thread and am looking for some training advice.  An injury over the summer set my marathon training back significantly.  I feel great now but have only been able to get my longest run up to 17 miles.  I only have 2 weeks until we leave for marathon.
> 
> Would you guy suggest tapering the runs and rest the legs or continue to up the mileage with a few more long runs and pull a 20-22 miler before we leave.
> 
> I’m leaning toward upping the mileage for the conditioning and confidence.  Any experience or advice would be greatly appreciated!





KSkywalker17 said:


> Thanks for the input!  I’m pretty consistent with 3 runs a week (3-5 miles and a long run).  I ran the Wdw marathon in 2015 and have done several half marathons.  I tapered just under 2 weeks but my long run then was also 21 miles.  I feel healthy and my legs feel great about 2 days after the long runs.
> 
> I’m trying to get under 5 hours and feel like another long run or 2 may help.



I'll echo others.  For me it would depend on whether the 17 miler was this past weekend?  If it was and you had just built to 17, then I'd be cautious about jumping up to 20 miles.  Training is cumulative thus that a single run in itself only offers minimal benefits.  But the risk of injury can be higher depending on the progression up to those max long runs.  So from a physical standpoint you're pretty much where you're going to be, the benefit at this point would be mental and would need to be balanced with the possibility of pushing too far too soon.  For Dopey 2017, I hit a snag at the end of my training (super cold weather).  My peak week mileage was 5 weeks out and I was only able to hit 75% normal mileage for the remaining training.  Dopey weekend I was still able to PR the 5k, 10k, and Marathon.  So, the fitness is there.  I'm risk adverse.  So if the 17 miler was this past weekend, I would start my normal 3 week taper.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Closest overnight travel - WDW 

Farthest - Disneyland 

We’ve done races 3 miles from our house as well


----------



## cburnett11

rteetz said:


> I had a first gen Apple Watch (now own 3rd gen with LTE). I used my apple watch for every run. I have never owned a garmin. For both the first gen and now my third gen I use Runkeeper on my Apple Watch. I have found that to be my favorite option based on what I see on the watch screen. The internal Apple activity app did not have enough on the screen for me. Accuracy seems to be fine from what I have found.



Thanks!


----------



## IamTrike

cburnett11 said:


> Does anyone on this board use an Apple Watch (older models) when they run?  I use a Garmin 235 myself but have a couple family members wondering what Running app might be best for them to track pace, distance, etc. on their Apple watches and I’m trying to point them in the best direction.  Thanks!



I actually just switched from a garmin 235 to an apple watch series 3 with LTE.  I currently use the Nike running App and would not recommend it.  To me it seems very glitchy.  I'm using it, because I am trying their adaptive training plan but I would not recommend it.   I'd use Runkeeper like Rteetz recommended.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> Let me know if you still plan on doing this tomorrow. If you can't I will be able to. TIA



I still can 
Now why am I awake right now?


----------



## Miranda

Another data point on the Apple Watch, a run group buddy for a while used to run with one of the older ones and she tried several apps, but it was always way off... like it said 17 miles one day when we ran 12...which throws all the paces off too since it always thought we ran way further in the time period than we actually had.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

LOL. From a letter from my doctor:

"... your EKG was normal. It did show standard changes expected for an elite athlete."

I think he's a little confused on the definition of 'elite', but I'll take it.

And that's why I run.


----------



## PCFriar80

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> LOL. From a letter from my doctor:
> 
> "... your EKG was normal. It did show standard changes expected for an elite athlete."
> 
> I think he's a little confused on the definition of 'elite', but I'll take it.
> 
> And that's why I run.


 That's refrigerator worthy!!


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: The closest have been a local 5k and half marathon about 5 miles from my house. The farthest was the Castaway cay 5k by way of the Wdw marathon back in January.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> I still can
> Now why am I awake right now?



Dreaming of Dopey?


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Shortest -- a mile or so down the road.
Longest -- Ragnar South Beach, which began in Melbourne Beach FL...just a wee bit further than WDW


----------



## IamTrike

Miranda said:


> Another data point on the Apple Watch, a run group buddy for a while used to run with one of the older ones and she tried several apps, but it was always way off... like it said 17 miles one day when we ran 12...which throws all the paces off too since it always thought we ran way further in the time period than we actually had.



On the Apple watch series 1 there was no GPS it was basically a pedometer or I think if you used something like runkeeper it would use the GPS in the phone.  I haven't had much issue with my phone GPS but I have had a couple of issues where it went really wonky.   My guess is that counting 17 instead of 12 miles would likely be a result of the watch just using the pedometer function and either incorrectly counting steps because of your arm movement or just being off on your stride length.

For the GPS in the apple watch 3, it polls the GPS signal 1 times per second.   I think my Garmin polled 4 times per second.  I run with 4 guys.  1 uses a Garmin Fenix 3, One uses a Forerunner 15, One uses just the runkeeper app on his iphone ( I think 7) and one uses both a garmin vivoactive, and runkeeper on his iphone 7.  

When I ran with a Garmin we were all usually within a few hundreths of a mile of each other at the end of long runs except for the guy who ran with just an iphone.  His phone consistently reports about 10-15% more distance than the rest of our devices.   Since I switched to an apple watch 3 my distance has been consistently less than what the rest of our group reports.  The percentage lost varies.  This weekend on our 17 miler I was only about .1 mile off.  The long run before that I was off by closer to .5 miles on a 17 miler.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> LOL. From a letter from my doctor:
> 
> "... your EKG was normal. It did show standard changes expected for an elite athlete."
> 
> I think he's a little confused on the definition of 'elite', but I'll take it.
> 
> And that's why I run.



I would totally frame that.  Also you should see if you can use that to get your corral changed at your next Disney race.  "Look my doctor say's I'm an elite you need to put me in the elite corral"


----------



## Jules76126

I have to say this has been a tough week running. This past weekend my hip really started to hurt while on the treadmill. I rested it for two days and then went back to the gym. I was fine the first mile, but by mile 2 it started to ache and by the time I hit 3 miles, it was very painful. I took yesterday off and its still sore today. I always stretch after the run. I am not sure if it's due to running on the treadmill or maybe I need new shoes, but it is very annoying. Going to try tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## roxymama

*Today's QOTD is about the elusive runner's high.  What is a runners high?  Have you felt it before and have you been able to recreate that feeling?  What situations are you in when you experience it?*

I'll come back with my answer after reading some responses.  I think I've experienced it but want to hear what you all think it is.


----------



## Sailormoon2

roxymama said:


> Today's QOTD is about the elusive runner's high. What is a runners high? Have you felt it before and have you been able to recreate that feeling? What situations are you in when you experience it?


I have totally experienced it-or what I believe to be it! I have never regretted a run, I always feel better once I've gotten out the door. In fact I was remarking just yesterday, that I can't believe I fight with myself so much to actually get out and run, when it barely takes 5 minutes of doing it to feel happier and overall lighter of spirit


----------



## PCFriar80

roxymama said:


> *Today's QOTD is about the elusive runner's high.  What is a runners high?  Have you felt it before and have you been able to recreate that feeling?  What situations are you in when you experience it?*



All that I know is that I have never experienced it in mile 1 or 2, that's more like what the heck am I doing out here?  I think somewhere after that everything falls into place and that to me is the "high".  Waving to neighbors and passing cars, feeling good about my stride and not a worry in the world.  Until I get back home and have to mow the lawn or get ready to go to the dentist.  Am I able to recreate it?  Not really.  Seems to be something different each time.


----------



## LSUlakes

IamTrike said:


> I would totally frame that. Also you should see if you can use that to get your corral changed at your next Disney race. "Look my doctor say's I'm an elite you need to put me in the elite corral"



This was my exact thought when I read his post lol. The good Dr said it, so just go ahead a put me out front as a pacer.


----------



## LSUlakes

ATTQOTD: The runners high is real and its like a drug! The most notable times are crossing the finish line of a race. The problem with it and I guess also with drugs, is that high can get harder to achieve. You may still get it, but not as much as that first time, but thats what keeps me coming back, to chase the high.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I'm not sure I have or what it is supposed to be. I do know sometimes on long runs, from about 8 miles to maybe 15, things get easy, I'm running virtually effortlessly and feel like I could run like that indefinitely. There is a good feeling in my body that I wouldn't call high... searching for a word here, but it is more like "well-being", like my body is performing well, knows it and loves it, and is letting me know it. That's a clunky way to say it but I can't think of a better way. Maybe a "feeling of vitality" is better. Or not.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> Today's QOTD is about the elusive runner's high. What is a runners high? Have you felt it before and have you been able to recreate that feeling? What situations are you in when you experience it?



I think I have 2 opinions of a runner's high:
1. The feeling of being able to run forever or having the best run ever. I can clearly remember an evening in college where I went for a couple mile run and ended up running over 5- I felt like I could have ran forever and still haven't forgotten that feeling.
2. The feeling after a great run. Nailing a hard workout, setting a new distance record or finishing a race is another great runner's high!


----------



## LSUlakes

For what appears to be the final races for 2017, we have the following:

23 - @HomeiswhereMickeyis  - Run Run Santa Viera 1 Mile (NG / N/A)
24 - HomeiswhereMickeyis - Run Run Santa Vero 1 Mile (NG / N/A)

Let me know if you would like to add a goal or need to revise the races listed above. Best of luck to you this weekend!!!!




If anyone has a race for this weekend and even more importantly next weekend 12/29 - 12/31, let me know so I can add to the list. I think we have had a least one runner every weekend, I would hate to see the last weekend go empty lol.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD: I do not experience it every time I run.  When I do it is usually after a break through run where I have gone farther or pushed through a real tough patch or PR’d.  For me it is a real feeling of accomplishment and genuine satisfaction.  I tend to feel my self just smiling.  Then it usually leads to me signing up for a new race...


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

roxymama said:


> *Today's QOTD is about the elusive runner's high. What is a runners high? Have you felt it before and have you been able to recreate that feeling? What situations are you in when you experience it?*


Absolutely I have, and I wish I could bottle it up! I also wish I could fully remember the feeling of it when I start a run, or am supposed to run and really don't want to. Once I get going it is great, but I seem to forget every single time how great it actually feels when you are done. If someone could bottle runners high, I would totally buy it so lets work on that please! I can't say what situations actually cause it, as I have had it in different types of runs from training to races. The best is when you are in a serious funk, go for a run and come back totally fresh and happy and new, makes strapping on the shoes so worth it.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Today's QOTD is about the elusive runner's high. What is a runners high? Have you felt it before and have you been able to recreate that feeling? What situations are you in when you experience it?


I felt it after running the full this year. I was like holy crap what did I just do? It also prompted me to want to do it again which some would say makes me crazy. I don’t experience it after a training run. It’s majnly races especially big ones and if I PR. The excitement, accomplishment, and pride all roll into one.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I've felt it after a few races before and maybe one or two really strong training runs, but after completing my first full in November I definitely felt it. That entire afternoon and evening even though I was physically exhausted I could not sleep, wanted everyone to see my medal and hear about what I did and I was smiling from ear to ear. I think it is a combination of disbelief, amazement and feeling REALLY proud of yourself.


----------



## cburnett11

ATTQOTD:
I had 2 races in a row that were "almost" effortless... Specifically, I had no issues staying on my pace and was able to run slight negative splits.  In both races, my last mile was my fastest mile.  It was a half marathon in 11/16 and then the WDW marathon in 1/17.  That's the closest I can think of that I just felt amazing during and after a race.  I'd like to duplicate this feeling sometime because I know how awesome it was compared to my normal runs/races.  I've had a couple tempo runs that felt pretty amazing, but having a similar feeling actually in a race takes it up a notch.


----------



## JeffW

ATTQOTD: It is definitely real.  When it has happened to me, it is usually around 12-13 miles into a long run or a race.  I feel like my whole body relaxes, my head and eyes come up, my shoulders drop and I'm just looking around at everything.  All the while I feel like I'm being pulled along, like there is a rope around my waist and something is pulling me forward.  My heart rate drops 5-8 beats while my pace speeds up.  It just suddenly feels effortless.  Last year it hit me from the AK parking lot to the exit of WWoS.  I seriously felt like I was just floating through those 5-6 miles.


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> I felt it after running the full this year. I was like holy crap what did I just do? It also prompted me to want to do it again which some would say makes me crazy. I don’t experience it after a training run. It’s majnly races especially big ones and if I PR. The excitement, accomplishment, and pride all roll into one.



ATTQOTD: I am just going to steal @rteetz answer because that is exactly what I was going to write.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

roxymama said:


> *Today's QOTD is about the elusive runner's high.  What is a runners high?  Have you felt it before and have you been able to recreate that feeling?  What situations are you in when you experience it?*
> 
> I'll come back with my answer after reading some responses.  I think I've experienced it but want to hear what you all think it is.


It's difficult to quantify exactly, but I've felt it.  Most often it comes at the finish line, especially after a "dream" race such as my first Coast to Coast, first Rebel Challenge, and most definitely after the Kessel Run.  I was wearing that medal around Walt Disney World for a week and even took it to Disneyland during Avengers weekend.  



Sailormoon2 said:


> I have totally experienced it-or what I believe to be it! I have never regretted a run, I always feel better once I've gotten out the door. In fact I was remarking just yesterday, that I can't believe I fight with myself so much to actually get out and run, when it barely takes 5 minutes of doing it to feel happier and overall lighter of spirit


I completely understand the feeling of almost always feeling better after a run.  I often have to remind myself when I don't want to go running that I will feel better afterwards.  I don't classify this as a high per se, but rather it feels like going running justifies feeling tired which is usually my go to excuse for not running.


----------



## ZellyB

roxymama said:


> *Today's QOTD is about the elusive runner's high.  What is a runners high?  Have you felt it before and have you been able to recreate that feeling?  What situations are you in when you experience it?*


*
*
Oh, I like this question.  Like many others I have felt it a few times while running and agree it's that moment when it just feels easy to run and you feel great and accomplished and just happy to be alive and outside and running.  I don't get it on many runs, truthfully, and they do seem to happen for me more when I'm somewhere over the 8-9 mile mark.  I get it frequently though after a run.  Not just a race, but nearly any time I run.  I just feel so much better in every sense - emotionally, physically, even spiritually sometimes.  I read somewhere, "Runners don't run for how they feel while they are running.  They run for how they feel after they run."  And, for me, that's very true.  It's utterly and completely addicting.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ZellyB said:


> "Runners don't run for how they feel while they are running. They run for how they feel after they run." And, for me, that's very true. It's utterly and completely addicting.



YES!


----------



## jmasgat

No runner's high for me. I have had runs where it felt nice to be out and exercising, etc.  But I don't call that a runner's high--that physical release of endorphins. 

Now if you want to talk about a Chocolate high, I'm all in!


----------



## roxymama

ZellyB said:


> Oh, I like this question.  Like many others I have felt it a few times while running and agree it's that moment when it just feels easy to run and you feel great and accomplished and just happy to be alive and outside and running.  I don't get it on many runs, truthfully, and they do seem to happen for me more when I'm somewhere over the 8-9 mile mark.  I get it frequently though after a run.  Not just a race, but nearly any time I run.  I just feel so much better in every sense - emotionally, physically, even spiritually sometimes.  I read somewhere, "Runners don't run for how they feel while they are running.  They run for how they feel after they run."  And, for me, that's very true.  It's utterly and completely addicting.



The "after I've run feeling" for me is most like when I was a little kid and I'd go swimming for hours and when I'd get back home I'd just feel so gooshy and relaxed.  Like a weird swimming zen.  Now I have a running zen.


----------



## roxymama

cburnett11 said:


> ATTQOTD:
> I had 2 races in a row that were "almost" effortless... Specifically, I had no issues staying on my pace and was able to run slight negative splits.  In both races, my last mile was my fastest mile.  It was a half marathon in 11/16 and then the WDW marathon in 1/17.  That's the closest I can think of that I just felt amazing during and after a race.  I'd like to duplicate this feeling sometime because I know how awesome it was compared to my normal runs/races.  I've had a couple tempo runs that felt pretty amazing, but having a similar feeling actually in a race takes it up a notch.



I think I kinda know what you are referring too.  I had some miles during certain long races or training runs that I felt like I was running on top of an air hockey table or something.  Just gliding along.  Or like I hit some kind of warp mat in a video game.  And I don't know how to recreate it other than to keep training and wait for it to happen again


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

roxymama said:


> Today's QOTD is about the elusive runner's high. What is a runners high? Have you felt it before and have you been able to recreate that feeling? What situations are you in when you experience it?



 You know when you are dying towards the end of a race and swear you will never do something so stupid in your life again, then five minutes after you cross the finish line you start making plans to do the race again next year?  Runner's High.

When your race looks like this...





...but all you remember is this...





...RUNNER'S HIGH.


----------



## Disney at Heart

ZellyB said:


> "Runners don't run for how they feel while they are running.  They run for how they feel after they run."  And, for me, that's very true.  It's utterly and completely addicting.


If a runner's high feels like effortless running, then I've never experienced it. The beginning of very training run and every race make me question what I am doing at the beginning. Then I tune that voice out and keep going. If a runner's high feels like an overwhelming sense of pride in my accomplishment at the finish of a race, then I do have it. I'm just not so sure I would call that a "high."


----------



## kski907

Happy Winter Solstice!  I am in the camp were it takes me a good 5-6 miles before I feel good about running.  I have also hit a few training runs were at one point it feels effortless and always feel giddy after completing a race.  But agree it is how I feel after the run that probably keeps me coming back.  There have been days where my kids have said "mom you need to go for a run"  and days where I have told them they need to get in the pool.  So there is definitely something to the post exercise happiness.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Question: I've always heard that when you're sick, "neck down" means rest and "neck up" is fine to run. Does the throat, the start of one's neck, apply to the former or latter advice?
Wish I was "asking for a friend" but I have a miserably sore throat and ear ache.


----------



## FFigawi

run.minnie.miles said:


> Question: I've always heard that when you're sick, "neck down" means rest and "neck up" is fine to run. Does the throat, the start of one's neck, apply to the former or latter advice?
> Wish I was "asking for a friend" but I have a miserably sore throat and ear ache.



I always consider running with a sore throat okay unless breathing is difficult or painful.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

run.minnie.miles said:


> Question: I've always heard that when you're sick, "neck down" means rest and "neck up" is fine to run. Does the throat, the start of one's neck, apply to the former or latter advice?
> Wish I was "asking for a friend" but I have a miserably sore throat and ear ache.


I've always understood it to mean where is a cough coming from.  If it's in the chest, not a good idea.  If your chest is fine, light to moderate exercise may help you feel better.  But above all else, be very aware of how you're feeling.  Don't go too hard.


----------



## camaker

ATTQOTD:  Runner's high is real, but elusive, for me.  I was running my first marathon at Disney after running the 10k and half. My legs were tired in the corrals that morning and I came close to not starting due to nerves. By the time I hit MK I felt like I had nothing left in my legs and was ready to step off the course. I'm stubborn, though, so I kept going. Just before hitting AK a wave of euphoria swept over me and I felt like a huge weight had been lifted off of me. From that point, running was a pure joy and I got faster with every passing mile. It was glorious and intoxicating. 

Unfortunately, I have spent my running career since then chasing that feeling and have never come close. I hope to experience it again one day and maybe to unlock the secret to it.


----------



## JeffW

run.minnie.miles said:


> Question: I've always heard that when you're sick, "neck down" means rest and "neck up" is fine to run. Does the throat, the start of one's neck, apply to the former or latter advice?
> Wish I was "asking for a friend" but I have a miserably sore throat and ear ache.


If my throat hurts in the little divot where my collarbone comes together (the suprasternal notch) or lower, I don't workout.  Anything above that and I'll do a run (but generally not a long run)


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> I always consider running with a sore throat okay unless breathing is difficult or painful.



@run.minnie.miles 
From personal experience over the last several weeks.  I've been able to run now with a linger soar throat and been ok.  I was really unable to give a good go at it when I had nasal drainage (eww sorry) and a very bad cough.  Both prevented me from breathing normally and also got worse when I ran. 
Although since we are being gross....it did do wonders for unblocking my nose the one time...which wasn't pretty.

Also, mouth breathing when stuffed up = 20 spit rockets in a one mile radius.

TMI???


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I have only experienced a runners high when doing straight thru runs (no walk breaks). But when they come they are not really "highs" as much as a sense of strength and endurance that seems endless - until it ends.


----------



## BikeFan

roxymama said:


> Also, the fastest women I know would totally make mince meat out of most of the guys I know and that makes me happy for illogical reasons.



I'm a little late to this, but on the topic of fast women . . .  Joan Benoit Samuelson, who I had the great honor of briefly meeting this past year, ran 2:50 at Boston.  In 2013.  At age 55.  The average marathon time for males is ~4:20.  She wants to be the first woman over age 60 to break 3:00.  If I were a betting man, I'd be betting on Joan.  Fast is fast, man or woman.


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: I have experienced the runner's high and it is most certainly addicting. For me it only happens on runs over 5 miles and occurs in 2 ways:

1) During a run, specifically a training run, never a race, where I get that effortless, floaty feeling and my mind is blank, it's like a moving meditation, and I am blissfully happy to be outside running. *The best way I can describe it is I feel so ALIVE.*

2) After a good training run or race where I'm feeling accomplished and fantastic, sort of a buzzing feeling throughout.


----------



## McNs

michigandergirl said:


> ATTQOTD: I have experienced the runner's high and it is most certainly addicting. For me it only happens on runs over 5 miles and occurs in 2 ways:
> 
> 1) During a run, specifically a training run, never a race, where I get that effortless, floaty feeling and my mind is blank, it's like a moving meditation, and I am blissfully happy to be outside running. *The best way I can describe it is I feel so ALIVE.*
> 
> 2) After a good training run or race where I'm feeling accomplished and fantastic, sort of a buzzing feeling throughout.


This 100% is me too - and it is two different types of high. Those runs where everything gels are just wonderful, effortless and fast. And very seldom...

I get the other high more often, that post run feeling great.


----------



## sourire

ATTQOTD: Much of what @michigandergirl said resonates with me! I think I first felt the "runner's high" only at the end of races, and I remember telling ppl that I was addicted to crossing finish lines. But I've felt it on longer training runs as well: the feeling that I could go on forever, that I was "at one with nature" while on the trail, that feeling of being Alive...
[If I'm being honest, usually toward the end of a Springsteen concert, Bruce will ask the crowd: "Is there anyone ALIVE out there tonight?" And if you are there in the audience, you definitely know what he's talking about. Maybe the rock n roll high is similar to the runner's high???]


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> Today's QOTD is about the elusive runner's high. What is a runners high? Have you felt it before and have you been able to recreate that feeling? What situations are you in when you experience it?



To me it's that feeling when you forget that running for fun is a terrible idea.
Mostly I get it after races that I really enjoy and do well, but occasionally I'll get it after a really good training run.

That or I'm confusing runners high with coffee ...


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: I don't think I've ever experienced the run-induced endorphin runner's high. To me it's more a long-burn, over-all 'I feel better when I'm running than when I'm not running' sort of thing.



SarahDisney said:


> That or I'm confusing runners high with coffee ...



And I would say this is a good possibility for me too.

No details, but this has possibly been the worst week of my life. Not sure if I will have the time or energy to respond to anything.

The Gatorade flavor I mentioned is putting me in a Spanish mood, so:

Dulces sueños!


----------



## Ariel484

Sorry to hear that, @OldSlowGoofyGuy   I hope things get better soon.


----------



## SarahDisney

Sorry to hear that you're having such a rough week, @OldSlowGoofyGuy! We're always here if you need to talk, and I hope things start to get better soon.


----------



## McNs

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> No details, but this has possibly been the worst week of my life. Not sure if I will have the time or energy to respond to anything.



Sending positive thoughts your way 

(We don’t have squirrels in my part of the world so they always make me happy when I see one when travelling)


----------



## Keels

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Shortest -- a mile or so down the road.
> Longest -- Ragnar South Beach, which began in Melbourne Beach FL...just a wee bit further than WDW



Quite literally samesies (except my mile or so down the road is in a completely different place).

Ragnar South Beach from my house was 26 miles longer than my house to Disneyland. So, dumb Ragnar wins!


----------



## JulieODC

Ariel484 said:


> Sorry to hear that, @OldSlowGoofyGuy   I hope things get better soon.



Ditto.


----------



## DopeyBadger

@OldSlowGoofyGuy hope things improve.


----------



## PCFriar80

Hang in there @OldSlowGoofyGuy !!


----------



## jmasgat

@OldSlowGoofyGuy Just letting you know you're in my thoughts.


----------



## LSUlakes

Hang in there @OldSlowGoofyGuy ! We are here for you if needed and I hope things start to improve for you soon!


----------



## LSUlakes

Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite Christmas / holiday song? 

ATTQOTD: My favorite song for Christmas is from Aaron Neville "Louisiana Christmas Day".


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite Christmas / holiday song?



Chris Rea - Driving Home for Christmas





Honorable mention to:  Run Rudolf Run by Bryan Adams.....after all it is a running thread!


----------



## FFigawi

@OldSlowGoofyGuy hang in there and know we're all here when you need us


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite Christmas / holiday song?



One of my favorites


----------



## BuckeyeBama

This one - from a military family, none comes close:


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite Christmas / holiday song?



Thanks for throwing in the "holiday" for those of us who don't celebrate Xmas 

My favorite Xmas song:





My favorite Chanukah song doesn't seem to be on YouTube anywhere, so we'll have to go with my second favorite (which is actually starting to become my favorite):


----------



## Dis5150

My favorite is Pentatonix version of Carol of the Bells:

<div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:56.25%"><iframe src="



" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" gesture="media" allow="encrypted-media" style="position:absolute;width:100%;height:100%;left:0" allowfullscreen></iframe></div>

ETA: I have no idea why the extra text! Tried to fix it numerous times but nope.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite Christmas / holiday song?





FFigawi said:


> One of my favorites



Mine's a Buffett tune as well John..._Ho Ho Ho and a Bottle of Rum _from the fantastic _Christmas Island_ album.  I filmed this rendition of it at Mickey's Very Merry a few years ago outside of POTC.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

@OldSlowGoofyGuy We are here for you! Thinking of you and hope things start to improve for you soon.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> Fun Friday *QOTD: *What is your favorite Christmas / holiday song?


You guys and posting your fancy videos to back up your song choices.... I am at work so I am not able to join in that fun!

So I think my favorite would have to be an album, not necessarily a song because I love the whole thing. The Muppets and John Denver Christmas album... so many happy memories with the family listening to that while we open presents on Christmas Eve. 12 Days of Christmas where Piggy starts to get angry by the end, funny stuff!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

AbbyJaws2003 said:


> You guys and posting your fancy videos to back up your song choices.... I am at work so I am not able to join in that fun!
> 
> So I think my favorite would have to be an album, not necessarily a song because I love the whole thing. The Muppets and John Denver Christmas album... so many happy memories with the family listening to that while we open presents on Christmas Eve. 12 Days of Christmas where Piggy starts to get angry by the end, funny stuff!



Just for you @AbbyJaws2003


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Just for you


You win today! THANK YOU!!!!! I am now laughing at my desk... thankfully not too many people here today. Seriously, this is why I love this group!

edit: Beeker! I forgot about Beeker and the meeps (not in the video, on the album I guess but still)! Dying here


----------



## Dis5150

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Just for you @AbbyJaws2003



OMG, I forgot all about that! Disboards need a love button.


----------



## JulieODC

I will always have a soft spot for Mariah belting out “All I want for Christmas is Youuuuuu”!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I have likely messed up trying to get this in the tread...  But my favorite Christmas song is Little Drummer Boy/Peace on Earth by David Bowie and Bing Crosby.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I grew up listening to Harry Connick Jr's Christmas albums and his songs are still my favorites!
I especially like  "It Must Have Been Ol' Santa Claus,"  "O Holy Night," and "What Child Is This?"

My favorite songs to sing at Christmas Eve Mass are "Silent Night" and  "Joy to the World."


Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays Everyone!!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Not actually a country music fan-but this is what I grew up on and it has dones of sentiment for me!


----------



## michigandergirl

Thinking of you @OldSlowGoofyGuy and take care. 

ATTQOTD: Mele Kalikimaka by Bing
I don't have time to post a fancy video either


----------



## Barca33Runner

ATTQOTD:

Covered this in my journal a couple weeks back. Here's a little recap on the top 2.

Song that I love in virtually any version- "Christmas (Baby Please Come Home)", although the Darlene Love version is the best. Her appearances on Letterman were fantastic.

Singular achievement that brings shame upon the family of anyone who tries to cover it- "All I Want For Christmas Is You" by Mariah Carey. I know a lot of people don't like this song, that it's too ubiquitous, etc. I don't understand such people.

I have hard opinions on Holiday music and movies. Those two have a pretty good amount of separation from the next batch of songs on the music side, but nothing close to the top two on the movie side which are (not that anyone asked), of course, Die Hard and Die Hard 2. There are no other options. I watch Holiday movies pretty much non-stop in December, so it's not that I don't have an appreciation for other movies. But, come on, it's Die Hard.


----------



## jmasgat

Favorite Christmas music (not just one song).....Vince Guaraldi Trio "A Charlie Brown Christmas"


----------



## KSellers88

JulieODC said:


> I will always have a soft spot for Mariah belting out “All I want for Christmas is Youuuuuu”!!



Same! It's my favorite!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *What is your favorite Christmas / holiday song?


I am a big TSO/Manheim Steamroller guy because of my Christmas lights but my favorite song is Santa Claus is coming to Town by Bruce Springsteen. I don't know why but I love that song.


----------



## roxymama

I want to go to Christmas Island with @FFigawi and @CheapRunnerMike






*NSYNC Merry Christmas Happy Holidays is my jam.  Don't come at me...it's the best!

@OldSlowGoofyGuy  you don't have to say anything...we are all here for you


----------



## BikeFan

As much as I love all the classic Christmas songs, I do enjoy a twisted carol or two.  With thanks to the Dropkick Murphys:


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from me and my family to you and yours!



Marathon Weekend 2016: From left: DW, SIL, Bigger, younger Bro, Mom, Nephew #2, Me, Nephew #1

Thank you for keeping us in your thoughts, prayers, and posts.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Merry Christmas everyone! About to head out for a 10 miler - by the time I return the rest of the house should be stirring. Late night partying at my house last night, so this run is going to hurt.


----------



## SarahDisney

Merry Xmas to all those who celebrate!


----------



## roxymama

Happy holidays to everyone from the roxymama family.  

Current weather status...SNEAUX!
My 4 miler may be a tad on the slow shuffle side


----------



## Baloo in MI

Got my last run of the week in before the snow hits.  We are expecting around 4 inches this afternoon and evening and then 2 inches tomorrow!  So excited, it will be a white Christmas after all!  Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## ZellyB

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to my fellow runners!!

We are sitting in a cruise terminal in Galveston preparing to sail away for the holiday. Bring on that tropical Christmas!


----------



## Miranda

I did not get any runs in this weekend!  Good thing I'm not training for Disney right now!  Friday we got about 6" of snow and then it started freezing rain over night, so our group run was canceled on Saturday morning.  It freezing rained all day yesterday and everything is coated in a layer of ice, although some running group buddies that are training for Disney met and did 11 miles this morning.  Today the weather is clear, but we are about to get walloped with maybe up to 8-12" starting overnight and snowing all day tomorrrow.  We are supposed to be going to the in-laws tomorrow, that should be a fun drive.


----------



## McNs

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!

It’s all done and dusted in my part of the world, and as a busy but fun day, had 12 in total for lunch. Luckily it was a fine, warm day so the kids could run outside. I got my field a Garmin Vivifit jr. each which saw them running around the yard in an attempt to get their step count up!

Santa was very kind and brought me a Garmin Fenix 5, and to keep the ledger even a cool handbag for Mrs McN. No time to test the watch out, early start this morning (sunrise is 6am, kids were awake from 5:30...) then busy for me in the kitchen. 

Good night all!


----------



## Jules76126

Merry Christmas from the tundra!


----------



## Dis5150

Merry Christmas everyone! Got my 4 miler in after presents this morning. Now DH has the prime rib on the grill for later. We had a great Christmas here! No white Christmas for us and that makes me very happy! Hope everyone enjoys their day!


----------



## LSUlakes

Hope everyone had a great Christmas weekend! No sneaux for us here, but at least it's coldish. Still dealing with this cold/flu I had last week. I miss running...

*QOTD: *How do you avoid eating poorly over the holidays?

ATTQOTD: I have no self control. I try to minimize it, but it happens. This year though, I do not have much of an appetite, and not big race coming up so it was not to bad.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you avoid eating poorly over the holidays?



Umm ...
I think the better question is how did I avoid eating poorly for the past 5 months ... and the answer is I didn't. 
I actually really needed this question today because I've been terrible with my eating lately. I WILL DO BETTER!!!


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you avoid eating poorly over the holidays?


I didn’t. I feel like garbage.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUlakes said:


> Hope everyone had a great Christmas weekend! No sneaux for us here, but at least it's coldish. Still dealing with this cold/flu I had last week. I miss running...
> 
> *QOTD: *How do you avoid eating poorly over the holidays?



Guilty as charged!  For some reason it's "okay" to eat bags and bags of Hershey kisses this time of year.  The good news though is that you burn those calories removing, I mean ripping the foil off!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I don't control myself if I have nothing on the horizon... this year, with Goofy looming, I allow myself one good meal I'll enjoy a day and try to eat minimally the rest of the day. Today, I did 45 minutes on the bike at Planet Fitness, then stopped at bagel world for my favorite sausage, egg and cheese bagel sandwich and chocolate milk. The rest of today I'll try to eat as little as possible...


----------



## BuckeyeBama

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you avoid eating poorly over the holidays?


I don't even try. I am with friends and family, and I am eating and drinking too much, but this is life. You only get to live it once. I'll think about my diet next week.

As for its impact on my races next weekend - again, who cares. I am not trying to win those races or set PRs. I will be running them with friends and family, having a blast at WDW.


----------



## jmasgat

Add me to the list of not avoiding it.  Part of it is having family home---and buying them their treats.  Not things that I usually buy, because I have no willpower (I'm looking at you, salty snacks).  

I haven't stepped on the scale since before Thanksgiving. Nor do I intend to until after marathon weekend.  I will atone for my sins then, so to speak.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> Hope everyone had a great Christmas weekend! No sneaux for us here, but at least it's coldish. Still dealing with this cold/flu I had last week. I miss running...
> 
> *QOTD: *How do you avoid eating poorly over the holidays?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I have no self control. I try to minimize it, but it happens. This year though, I do not have much of an appetite, and not big race coming up so it was not to bad.



We spend the holiday's at my in-laws house.  Eating healthy is made more complicated because I'm not really in control of what we eat.  I try and manage this by volunteering to do a lot of the cooking.  I also bring healthy-ish stuff to snack on so I'm less tempted by all the other goodies that are out.


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you avoid eating poorly over the holidays?


I don't. I should and I wish I did, but nope, just doesn't happen. Now I just hope my capris and stuff fit for the trip!


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

Race Report: So I signed up for the Run Run Santa challenge to help me get back to running after having taken off a few months. 1 mile races were just enough motivation to get started but still ok if I didn't manage to train. I originally was just going to run one race, but there was an ornament if you ran back to back days at different locations. Then I decided this was a good way to see if I liked challenges before jumping into something like a Disney challenge one day.
The first day was a little overwhelming as there were nearly 1000 runners dressed as Santa. It's difficult finding anyone when you're all dressed alike complete with beard! I kept to the back and went at an easy pace and managed to run the first half mile which had been a goal of mine for this year. But then I stopped because they had a character stop and I couldn't resist waiting for a picture. I was pretty happy with my time of 16:54. Afterwards they did giveaways during the awards ceremony including a race registration for another race that they organize. I sadly have no luck.
 
The second day I wasn't sure I liked doing challenges... But then I realized that was solely based on the hour and a half drive. Note to self, pay attention to how far you have to drive before registering. The second race was much smaller and was in a nice downtown area versus the previous day where we ran a loop around a large church. The actual run was really nice and I pushed myself just a little more and was thrilled to finish in 15:53 making it back to back PRs. I had really been hoping to finish in less than 16 minutes but wasn't sure I was there yet. There was just something really great about this race. I high fived the Grinch and a penguin along the way and smiled listening to parents coach their kids in their first races.
I'm really excited to get back to running regularly now.


ATTQOTD: I think we have found a good trick for us... we started going out for Christmas which means there are no leftovers. One fun meal and that's it! We don't make any cookies or treats like that and instead have to go somewhere to get them if we want them... we're cheap and picky so it's hard to find what we want meaning less indulging. My two big weaknesses though are peppermint bark and peppermint ice cream and it took a lot of willpower to only get one of each for the whole season.


----------



## jennamfeo

Merry Christmas everyone! I am jealous & not jealous of the snow pictures I am seeing. We ate Christmas dinner outside on the back patio yesterday, haha. 

ATTQOTD: I, too, don't avoid it. I think that @BuckeyeBama said it best -- this is life and you only get to live it once. I also live by the quote: "All things in moderation, including moderation." I am just thankful that a) I am doing a DBP which at least gives me some exercise and b) I am staying with my in laws, so there aren't too many temptations anyway. Win/win. But I am ready for the new year and a diet change. My husband bought me a Ninja blender that I am ready to use and abuse. Send me all your favorite smoothie recipes.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you avoid eating poorly over the holidays?



I don't change my eating habits before or after the holidays. Moderation in all things, including moderation.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you avoid eating poorly over the holidays?


I just eat. I’ve always looked as Christmas or Thanksgiving as free for all days. I am not particularly someone who seriously watches what I eat either probably because I’m still pretty young.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you avoid eating poorly over the holidays?



I eat poorly most of the time.  Occasionally I change for the better, but usually return to my evil ways pretty quickly.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I am a big guy, so I do have to think about moderation.  But honestly, I enjoy a good meal and I enjoy holiday treats.  And hey I am shoveling enough snow right now to make the difference I am sure!  I do beleive that as I have gotten older I need to be more aware of what and how much I eat, but I do not weigh myself or count calories.  My goal is always to be active and outside the holiday season be intentional about what I am eating.  Having had to go gluten and dairy free really reduced fast food for me so that has been a very good thing! 

5 mile slog through the snow this afternoon to look forward to (it will balance out the dairy free cheese cake my family made it is dangerously delicious!). Be very careful when dreaming of a White Christmas - you just might get it.  2 miles into my run today I will have some not nice things to say to Bing Crosby!


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: I really have no self control, especially when it comes to dinner rolls. Everything else I eat in moderation, but there is something about rolls and butter just turns me into one of those people who are in eating contests. I do remain active though, so I feel like it balances out.

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! I'm spending today taking everything down and getting my house back in order so I can relax the rest of the week!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!!
Our travel plans were changed by snow, but thankfully we still made it to my parents in time for Christmas Eve. We definitely had a white Christmas! It snowed 6”+ yesterday on top of what they already had. So pretty! We are on our way home now and the roads are surprisingly well maintained. Only 3.5 hours left to go!

ATTQOTD: I don’t. I have eaten terribly since thanksgiving and my work outs have not been great! I am going to be a resolutioner and get back to a regular running routine and also work on getting 5-10lbs off.


----------



## JulieODC

I managed pretty well up until my birthday last week - and even then just tried to aim for more calories out than in. I record everything I eat in MyFitnessPal, and use the Garmin calorie estimates to gauge whether I have gone over or not.

All that said, on my birthday, Christmas Eve, Christmas, and NYE, I don’t record and eat and drink whatever!


----------



## kski907

Merry Belated Christmas to everyone.  Hope you all had a wonderful holiday.  

ATTQOTD: We were actually doing pretty well with holiday feasting until DH and kids decided to make Grandmas famous Apple sheet pie that feeds like 20 people yesterday.  Hoping it will freeze ok as we only have 3 days left before vacation.  Finishing is probably not the best idea, don't think the 48.6 could run off that much pie.

In other news we received our new orders and it appears we will be moving to the New England area summer of 2018.  Have been excitedly looking at all the new running opportunities there.  Should also be a short drive to Boston so excited at prospect of cheering on DISers at the marathon in 2019.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you avoid eating poorly over the holidays?



I eat very poorly over the holidays. There is just too much temptation and special food around to resist. What I will do is try to limit the indulgences to the special meals and keep the "routine" meals as close to normal as possible. I've done this enough now to know that the couple of extra pounds I put on during the holiday will come right back off when I return to my eating and exercising routine after the first of the year, so I don't stress about it.


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you avoid eating poorly over the holidays?



Lol.  You're funny.


----------



## Jules76126

I don’t. I love everything about this time of year including the food. I made 11 different kinds of Christmas cookies last weekend and have some left over and will be eating them all week. We also drink more than usual as well. However once the new year comes and goes we go back to our healthy diet so and gym routine so i don’t stress much.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: We eat pretty well throughout the year, but we did do a not so restrictive Whole30 “round” from Thanksgiving to Christmas Eve, but that was mainly to detox from Wine and Dine. Luckily, neither of us struggle with self control when it comes to sweets; I’m much more likely to overindulge in savory items. I do love to cook and bake, so I enjoy having these few days off to try new recipes. I received a Vitamix and an Instant Pot for Christmas that I’m excited to start using. 

We are definitely all about balance and moderation in our house. My husband over indulged at breakfast this morning, but he’s currently upstairs completing some 500 burpee challenge and I hear the weight plates on the barbell from the bench press. Meanwhile I’m downstairs on the couch cuddled with my dogs. See, balance!


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD—Our Christmas celebrations span 3 days by the time we get together with our kids/grandkids, my father’s side of the family, my parents/siblings and my in-laws.  I try to eat just one big meal on those days and eat very light for the other meals...”try” being the key word there.

DH and I ran 3 miles today in snow flurries with temp of 19 and wind chill in single digits...it might have counter-balanced one of the pieces of fudge I ate over the last few days...


----------



## avondale

Hey, all.  Just got my first set of microspikes for the layer of snow and ice that remains after shoveling.  Any tips I should know about running in them?    First run tomorrow morning.

I live in a mostly snow-free area, so these are for this week while visiting family in snowy regions.  I'm not worried about wearing them out, because after this week they likely won't get much use until next Christmas, and if I have to buy a new set then, no problem.

Thanks!


----------



## michigandergirl

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you avoid eating poorly over the holidays?



I don't. I have zero self control when it comes to sweets. And with Dopey training, my legs are hungry!! So yeah, that's how I rationalize the binging...I'm feeding my legs...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

As my husbands new job has involved him now bringing home lots of alcohol, my being good has left the building the last month.  I haven’t gained weight somehow but I need to be careful.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  I host parties.  I cook and cook and cook and run around and chat and clean and chat and clean and find I've not eaten very much when it's all over.
At other people's parties I tend to graze as I go past appetizers, etc but I can't stand in the kitchen or next to a table of food.  Or I just keep nibbling.  
Also I cut myself a lot of slack for indulging in the sweeter things . 
Also I have half marathon training looming in January so "eye on the prize"...but also on chocolate.


----------



## McNs

Yeah not a lot of control for me on Christmas Day. Mrs McN spent all Christmas Eve baking and I spent all Christmas Day cooking so we had quite the feast. To be fair there were only 2 meals - light breakfast followed by a monster late lunch. Yesterday was spent eating leftovers, and there is still trifle to be finished today. It’s a good thing I’ve run 1000 miles this year!

Completely unrelated, we saw Coco tonight, what an awesome movie. My 11yo declared it not only her favourite Disney movie, but her favourite movie of all time. I thought it was brilliant and there may have been a lump in my throat at the end...


----------



## BikeFan

Dis_Yoda said:


> As my husbands new job has involved him now bringing home lots of alcohol,





This demands an explanation!


----------



## PCFriar80

BikeFan said:


> This demands an explanation!



Sure does!  Like....are there any job openings?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

BikeFan said:


> This demands an explanation!



My husband left his job as a manager of a large electronic store and is now one of the managers at a large alcohol store.  Depending on where you live, you may have this large wine superstore there.  As he needs to learn more about the products - he's been purchasing a lot of the direct manufacturers products so he can learn them or he likes the sample he tasted at work and then brings it home.  



PCFriar80 said:


> Sure does!  Like....are there any job openings?



Most likely but depends on your current job if you would be willing to leave it for it.  For him, this was a lateral move.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *At what point during your training do you feel like you are prepared for the big race? 

ATTQOTD: I would say that after completing the last 20 miler I know if things will go well or not, but I will also have other runs around 17-18 milers with most of the miles at marathon pace that probably build the most confidence.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point during your training do you feel like you are prepared for the big race?


For a full? After the last 20 miler like you said. Even then I don’t feel 100% prepared but I think to myself I’ve already done this before I can do it again.


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *How do you avoid eating poorly over the holidays?



I eat worse around the holidays than I do most of the year but don't completely lose control.  This year it was easy as the whole family has been sick since last week and I've had no appetite.  I have managed one real meal that wasn't soup since Friday and still don't totally have my taste buds working.  I have a board meeting at one of the best fish restaurants in town tonight and whether I can taste it or not I'm eating something solid at the meeting.



LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point during your training do you feel like you are prepared for the big race?



Usually after my last long run.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  I think everyone else knows I'm ready before I do.  I like to talk myself out of thinking I know I'm ready right on up to the starting line.  I'd say I feel like I'm pretty sure I'm ready after the last hard tempo and long runs, but don't 100% know I'm ready until somewhere after mile marker #1.  But since I keep showing up to the start lines, that means somewhere in my brain I knew I was ready just that part of my brain takes a mile or so to speak up.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: Like others, when I get the last long run in then I think I'm ready. It's all gravy after that.

More on yesterday's QOTD: It looks like I may be the only one on the thread who is trying to eat well! It's the 39.3 miles waiting for me on Marathon Weekend that puts the fear of the lord in me.


----------



## KSellers88

roxymama said:


> Attqotd:  I think everyone else knows I'm ready before I do.  I like to talk myself out of thinking I know I'm ready right on up to the starting line.  I'd say I feel like I'm pretty sure I'm ready after the last hard tempo and long runs, but don't 100% know I'm ready until somewhere after mile marker #1.  But since I keep showing up to the start lines, that means somewhere in my brain I knew I was ready just that part of my brain takes a mile or so to speak up.



THIS. 110%. I am a nervous, unsure wreck and no matter how many people tell me I am going to do great I still don't believe it until I am about halfway through. It is really best for me to be alone prior to starting a race because I am just a ball of anxiety.


----------



## roxymama

KSellers88 said:


> THIS. 110%. I am a nervous, unsure wreck and no matter how many people tell me I am going to do great I still don't believe it until I am about halfway through. It is really best for me to be alone prior to starting a race because I am just a ball of anxiety.



My pre-race anxiety has two modes 1) can't talk and 2) can't stop talking.  I've been lucky to have family, dispeeps and strangers around to let me talk their ears off.  But there's been just as many corrals where I'm just staring and being nervous while hubby tells me "you've got this" on repeat.   Think I'm getting better at being more normal each progressive race though.


----------



## Anisum

ATTQOTD: I think it depends. If it's a distance I've run I'm generally pretty confident that my training has gotten me there. For a distance I haven't run I'm generally fine until the starting line when I become a nervous wreck.


----------



## Dis5150

ATYQOTD: Nope @JClimacus I'm also (trying) to eat good. We sent most of the goodies off to our kids in their Christmas boxes. I did make a few batches of low carb/gluten free cookies that we have been enjoying the past week. And for Christmas dinner DH grilled a prime rib and we had baked potatoes, rolls and a green been casserole so only meat leftovers. That cuts down on overindulging. For dessert my mom made a sugar free pumpkin dump cake which is awesome but I limit myself to one piece a day. Christmas morning we always have monkey bread and I did have a little bit (too much!) of that. But overall, I was happy with my 4 day weekend of celebrating. Stepped on the scale this morning and was down .5 so yay! 

ATTQOTD: I had the last longest run on my training schedule yesterday and felt great afterwards, even if I took some miles a bit too fast. I feel ready for Dopey so I guess it is just mental for me? I actually feel more ready than I did when I only did the marathon last year.


----------



## JulieODC

While I think that last long run is key, I tend to have a sense earlier as to whether I’ll meet a goal or not (I.e., the long run tells me the distance is achievable, but I usually have an earlier sense based on training adherence and pace that tells me if I’ll meet a time goal).

On another note - I just saw the announcement that Mickey Miles and More podcast is going on hiatus. Sad news because I enjoyed their show - but understandable given less runDisney events and overall less “new” runDisney news to cover. They were definitely grasping at straws for topics recently. I’d love less frequent race recaps and discussions though!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

For a PR effort, it is generally sometime during the middle of my training, and it is based on how my tempo runs are progressing. I know that I can handle the distances - for me it is more about VO2 Max training. My age and the associated increased likelihood of injury during speed work make this the critical element. 

For a non-PR marathon, it is all about the long runs.


----------



## KSellers88

roxymama said:


> My pre-race anxiety has two modes 1) can't talk and 2) can't stop talking.  I've been lucky to have family, dispeeps and strangers around to let me talk their ears off.  But there's been just as many corrals where I'm just staring and being nervous while hubby tells me "you've got this" on repeat.   Think I'm getting better at being more normal each progressive race though.



Are we the same person?? LOL. Sometimes I know I am talking too much, but I can't seem to stop myself no matter how hard I try.


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Mentally? Never. Physically? Probably after the 3rd to last long run.


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point during your training do you feel like you are prepared for the big race?



When I’m done and there’s a medal around my neck.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: For my recent marathon, it happened in the middle of the night before the race. I woke up and moved and stretched a little and I thought 'My body is an indestructible titanium spring ready to release its energy.'

The last long run is usually discouraging for me since I'm beat down by the training cycle. I still had some aches and pains during the taper that didn't clear up until the last minute, so I didn't feel ready then either.

I'm wondering if @DopeyBadger designed my training plan so exactly, that he calculated that my highest fitness level and mental state would be exactly the morning of the race.


----------



## LSUlakes

If any of you fine folks find yourself in the Magic Kingdom on Dec 30 the Golden Band from Tiger Land will be marching in the parade that evening. (AKA the LSU band) Our bowl game is NYD so I guess they are making a few appearances.


----------



## roxymama

LSUlakes said:


> If any of you fine folks find yourself in the Magic Kingdom on Dec 30 the Golden Band from Tiger Land will be marching in the parade that evening. (AKA the LSU band) Our bowl game is NYD so I guess they are making a few appearances.



I used to know the golden girls opening game day routine way back in the day.  It's funny how many Tulane kids were LSU fans


----------



## Chaitali

I think after the last long run has generally when I've known for half marathons that I'm ready.  This is my first full and I did the 20 miler but I'm still a bit unsure of how I'm going to get from 20 to 26!  Hopefully some race day magic will help.  And checking out the map, it looks like mile 20 is around when we get out of WWOS.  So the last 6 miles has 2 parks and the boardwalk area, which I enjoy.  So hopefully that will help and it's just the 3 miles from WWOS to Hollywood Studios that I'll have to make sure I've got extra motivating songs on my playlist.

As far as holiday indulging, I've had a hybrid approach this year.  I let myself indulge in things that are special or really good.  But I try to stay away from mindlessly eating all the mediocre sweets that are around (especially in the office) at this time of year.


----------



## jennamfeo

bananabean said:


> When I’m done and there’s a medal around my neck.


+1 this


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point during your training do you feel like you are prepared for the big race?


When I cross the finish line? I never really feel totally confident, even though I have hit the distance before in other races and in training. I know I can finish, it is just how well I finish that I am never too sure about!


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> If any of you fine folks find yourself in the Magic Kingdom on Dec 30 the Golden Band from Tiger Land will be marching in the parade that evening. (AKA the LSU band) Our bowl game is NYD so I guess they are making a few appearances.


I will be there! We will cheer them on for sure, this former marching band geek loves a good marching band!


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> How do you avoid eating poorly over the holidays?


I don't really try to, (luckily?) I guess, I don't really have a big appetite. So one sugar cookie or slice of fruit cake and I'm full.



LSUlakes said:


> At what point during your training do you feel like you are prepared for the big race?


I'm going to go with never. I usually think I'm ready but then I end up completely surprised (both good or bad) with my race outcomes. I definitely did not do enough Marathon training in the last 3 weeks-like I was supposed to, as a result of crazy cold temps (-25 Celcius) and just uber-busy life-so I feel like I am winging it! But not overly worried because I know I have a solid base!


----------



## BikeFan

For pre-race jitters, I turn to the great philosophers:  






Waiting in the corral, I think back to my training - those early mornings or late evenings, running when I was tired, sore, hot, cold, or bored.  If you put in the work in training, it's time to reap the rewards come race time.  And even if your training didn't go as well as you like, humans have reserves of strength and stamina beyond what most imagine.  You got this.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD: I am going to be @KSellers88 and @roxymama 's shadows today.... so basically what they said. 
I need to work on running confidence because I was a MESS before my last race. Yikes.


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point during your training do you feel like you are prepared for the big race?



Mostly ... never.
On the rare occasion that my plan has me going beyond the race distance in training, after that last long run I do usually feel prepared. But if I haven't done the distance in training (even if I've done a race of that distance before), then I never feel prepared.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Chaitali said:


> Hopefully some race day magic will help.



It does.

A lot of us only do a 16 mile long run for a marathon, so you have a lot more magic in the barn, er ... bank, than we do


----------



## BikeFan

run.minnie.miles said:


> ATTQOTD: I am going to be @KSellers88 and @roxymama 's shadows today.... so basically what they said.
> I need to work on running confidence because I was a MESS before my last race. Yikes.



I read a book on sports psychology a few years back, and it was fascinating.  All sorts of studies point toward the conclusion that a positive mindset translates to a better performance in sports, as well as other activities.  One of the studies involved having two groups of subjects play a simple computer game.  For the second group, the researchers secretly rigged the game so that that group got higher scores.  They then told the second group that they must be naturally good at that game.  For the first group, the game was set on a normal (non-rigged) setting, and they weren't told anything about their performance.  For the next round, the game was set to normal for both groups, but the second group again did better, despite the fact the game was no longer rigged for them.  Just believing that they were good at the game resulted in higher scores for that group.  

I think it's similar for distance running - having confidence in your abilities is going to aid you out on the course.  And just like we train physically, we should train mentally.  When I'm out on a training run, I constantly remind myself that by running _these _miles in training, I will be able to run _those _miles on race day.  I repeat in my head "I _can_.  I _will_." again and again.  Even if a training run goes poorly, remind yourself that you still had the tenacity to start it, and to finish it.  That's not nothing.  

Runners have a saying, trust the training.  Don't just trust the training, trust the runner (you) who did the training.  Believe in yourself and the work you did.  You can do this.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> It does.
> 
> A lot of us only do a 16 mile long run for a marathon, so you have a lot more magic in the barn, er ... bank, than we do



I've done that (peaked at 16 miles for my long run during a marathon cycle) plenty of times, and still run good times, including numerous PRs.  Race day magic is definitely real!


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *At what point during your training do you feel like you are prepared for the big race?



Heading in to my peak weeks is when I know if I'll be ready or not. If I'm exhausted and dreading the peak weeks, I know the race will be tough. If I'm tired but ready to kill it, I know I'm pretty well prepared.


----------



## DopeyBadger

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I'm wondering if @DopeyBadger designed my training plan so exactly, that he calculated that my highest fitness level and mental state would be exactly the morning of the race.





This is pretty much me.  I don't feel ready to race until I toe the line.  But if I'm hitting the paces on target and consistent then I'm usually ready to go.


----------



## bananabean

roxymama said:


> I used to know the golden girls opening game day routine way back in the day.



"Thank you for being a friend.  Traveled down a road and back again..."

Is that it?


----------



## roxymama

bananabean said:


> "Thank you for being a friend.  Traveled down a road and back again..."
> 
> Is that it?



Yep, exactly that.


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  For me it really depends on the goal.  This past year my goals were more about completing a distance and not as much about specific times.  I think with this in mind I felt ready when the long runs were going well in the second half of my training plans.  For Dopey where I am placing a time goal on myself I am still waiting to feel ready...  All though on Saturday I had a very good hard effort run and I came away from that feeling much more confident.  Either way I think the power of a strong positive attitude and a willingness to go out and give my best effort and simply be at peace with the outcome helps me a lot.  Otherwise I drown myself in expectations.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD about when am I prepared for a race:

1.  For my first race, I never felt fully prepared.  Even though I had put the distance in during training, I went into that first race so terrified that I would fail that I started out too fast and nearly caused the very failure I dreaded.  The pain caused me to seriously examine what I was doing.  I decided that if I was going to fail, I would fail because they removed me from the course.  I also understood that I was going to have slow down if I was going to finish.  I did slow down and I did finish.  

Experience continues to be a valuable teacher.  Since that first race, I have learned how endurance builds up and why it builds up when you're doing it "right."  This has also taught me that you missing a run, even a long run late in training does not guarantee failure especially when you have consistently been training leading up to it.  Most importantly, this experience has taught me that training plans can be adjusted and tweaked in order to meet both the the goal of finishing a race and dealing with professional deadlines that don't care about races.

2.  Race day nerves are normal because race day is the culmination of all the hard work and sacrifice of time leading up to the race itself.  Training runs don't end with medals, PRs, or corral placement, etc.  So it's okay to be nervous.  Just do your best to control your fears and focus on what you can control.  And right now, before the race you can control how much training you need _or_ if you need to rest so you're at full strength.  So don't feel bad if you're nervous before a race.  This is what you've been preparing for and you don't want to fail.  Don't worry about running someone else's race.  You may well find that you failed to run their race _and_ your race.  So trust your training and run your race.


----------



## michigandergirl

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> For my recent marathon, it happened in the middle of the night before the race. I woke up and moved and stretched a little and I thought 'My body is an indestructible titanium spring ready to release its energy.'



This is great, I love this! I might have to make this my new pre-race mantra. 

QOTD: I don't usually feel 100% ready until I'm a few miles into a race.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

My mom passed away this afternoon. Just 2 weeks ago she was living independently and still driving. While the rapid decline was shocking, I see that it is the way to go, after seeing people where either the mind or the body lingered on long after the other has quit. While this leaves a big hole in our lives, our family is at peace with this: no unresolved issues and no regrets.

Since this just happened today, I am still mulling over marathon weekend plans. I think the full Dopey is just too much time and energy-wise. A more likely scenario would be the Goofy.

UNLESS: in a weird twist, in me inquiring about the DVC rental cancellation policy, it kind of sounds like they already canceled it. I won't know until tomorrow.

My ask of DISers: Drink a toast to all Moms during DATW. And if your mom is close by, giver her a hug. If not, give her a call.


----------



## DIS-OH

Sorry for your loss @OldSlowGoofyGuy.

I’ll keep you and yours in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Condolences @OldSlowGoofyGuy


----------



## mrsg00fy

I am so sorry for your loss @OldSlowGoofyGuy. Sending heartfelt sympathy and condolences your way. May you find comfort in beautiful memories.


----------



## SarahDisney

So sorry for your loss, @OldSlowGoofyGuy. As hard as this most have been for you, I'm glad you didn't have to see her suffer for very long.


----------



## PCFriar80

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My ask of DISers: Drink a toast to all Moms during DATW. *And if your mom is close by, giver her a hug.* If not, give her a call.


You got it @OldSlowGoofyGuy.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## JulieODC

I’m so sorry @OldSlowGoofyGuy


----------



## Disney at Heart

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My mom passed away this afternoon. Just 2 weeks ago she was living independently and still driving. While the rapid decline was shocking, I see that it is the way to go, after seeing people where either the mind or the body lingered on long after the other has quit. While this leaves a big hole in our lives, our family is at peace with this: no unresolved issues and no regrets.
> 
> Since this just happened today, I am still mulling over marathon weekend plans. I think the full Dopey is just too much time and energy-wise. A more likely scenario would be the Goofy.
> 
> UNLESS: in a weird twist, in me inquiring about the DVC rental cancellation policy, it kind of sounds like they already canceled it. I won't know until tomorrow.
> 
> My ask of DISers: Drink a toast to all Moms during DATW. And if your mom is close by, giver her a hug. If not, give her a call.



So sorry that your mom is gone. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## SheHulk

So, so sorry @OldSlowGoofyGuy


----------



## Capang

I’m sorry @OldSlowGoofyGuy


----------



## BikeFan

My condolences, @OldSlowGoofyGuy.  To be deeply missed by friends and family is a sign of a life well lived.


----------



## roxymama

@OldSlowGoofyGuy . Wish I could give you a real hug right now.  You are in my thoughts.  Whatever you feel is the right thing for marathon weekend will be the right thing.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

*hugs* I'm so sorry.  You're in my thoughts.  Dopey will be here another year.


----------



## Ariel484

I’m sorry for your loss @OldSlowGoofyGuy, been hoping for good news. Sending you and your family healing and comforting thoughts.


----------



## Jules76126

@OldSlowGoofyGuy so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## CherieFran

@OldSlowGoofyGuy So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jmasgat

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My mom passed away this afternoon. Just 2 weeks ago she was living independently and still driving. While the rapid decline was shocking, I see that it is the way to go, after seeing people where either the mind or the body lingered on long after the other has quit. While this leaves a big hole in our lives, our family is at peace with this: no unresolved issues and no regrets.
> 
> Since this just happened today, I am still mulling over marathon weekend plans. I think the full Dopey is just too much time and energy-wise. A more likely scenario would be the Goofy.
> 
> UNLESS: in a weird twist, in me inquiring about the DVC rental cancellation policy, it kind of sounds like they already canceled it. I won't know until tomorrow.
> 
> My ask of DISers: Drink a toast to all Moms during DATW. And if your mom is close by, giver her a hug. If not, give her a call.



Very sorry to hear this.  I can understand and relate.  Now is the time to grieve and celebrate your mom. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## IamTrike

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My mom passed away this afternoon. Just 2 weeks ago she was living independently and still driving. While the rapid decline was shocking, I see that it is the way to go, after seeing people where either the mind or the body lingered on long after the other has quit. While this leaves a big hole in our lives, our family is at peace with this: no unresolved issues and no regrets.
> 
> Since this just happened today, I am still mulling over marathon weekend plans. I think the full Dopey is just too much time and energy-wise. A more likely scenario would be the Goofy.
> 
> UNLESS: in a weird twist, in me inquiring about the DVC rental cancellation policy, it kind of sounds like they already canceled it. I won't know until tomorrow.
> 
> My ask of DISers: Drink a toast to all Moms during DATW. And if your mom is close by, giver her a hug. If not, give her a call.


My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## FFigawi

Sorry for your loss, @OldSlowGoofyGuy. We will absolutely raise a toast to your mother, and your family, during DATW for you. Any preferred location so we can get a good picture to send you?


----------



## KSellers88

I am so sorry @OldSlowGoofyGuy. Sending prayers to you and your family.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

roxymama said:


> Whatever you feel is the right thing for marathon weekend will be the right thing.



Thank you. You are exactly right. I've learned over the last couple of weeks that when you don't know what the heck you're doing, go with what you feel.

Good Night All. Thank you for the warm wishes. We are sad here, but at peace.


----------



## michigandergirl

So sorry for your loss @OldSlowGoofyGuy.


----------



## Baloo in MI

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My mom passed away this afternoon. Just 2 weeks ago she was living independently and still driving. While the rapid decline was shocking, I see that it is the way to go, after seeing people where either the mind or the body lingered on long after the other has quit. While this leaves a big hole in our lives, our family is at peace with this: no unresolved issues and no regrets.
> 
> Since this just happened today, I am still mulling over marathon weekend plans. I think the full Dopey is just too much time and energy-wise. A more likely scenario would be the Goofy.
> 
> UNLESS: in a weird twist, in me inquiring about the DVC rental cancellation policy, it kind of sounds like they already canceled it. I won't know until tomorrow.
> 
> My ask of DISers: Drink a toast to all Moms during DATW. And if your mom is close by, giver her a hug. If not, give her a call.



My thoughts are with you and your family @OldSlowGoofyGuy.  I hope what is meant to happen does for marathon weekend and that it provides healing and support.


----------



## dis_or_dat

I'm so sorry @OldSlowGoofyGuy


----------



## rteetz

Sorry @OldSlowGoofyGuy Thoughts and Prayers with you and your family.


----------



## sourire

So sorry for your loss @OldSlowGoofyGuy. Thinking of you and your family. 
Will hug my mama next time I see her and we will most definitely raise a glass to yours!


----------



## McNs

@OldSlowGoofyGuy so sorry to hear of your loss. I had two uncles I was close to pass last year - one was short & sharp, heart attack in the shower though he was on support for a few days. The other had cancer and deteriorated over 6 months. The last memories of both are very different, dying is crappy no matter what way but on balance I prefer the short sharp one. (sorry if I'm being too blunt)

I'll be sure to raise a glass to your mum (that's what we call them here) tonight, and will give my mum a big hug when I see her Saturday.


----------



## Chaitali

@OldSlowGoofyGuy I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## JClimacus

@OldSlowGoofyGuy I'm sorry to hear of your loss. I will pray for your mother.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Really sorry to hear this @OldSlowGoofyGuy, my sympathies


----------



## Sailormoon2

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family @OldSlowGoofyGuy


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My ask of DISers: Drink a toast to all Moms during DATW. And if your mom is close by, giver her a hug. If not, give her a call.


I am so very sorry @OldSlowGoofyGuy for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## LSUlakes

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My mom passed away this afternoon. Just 2 weeks ago she was living independently and still driving. While the rapid decline was shocking, I see that it is the way to go, after seeing people where either the mind or the body lingered on long after the other has quit. While this leaves a big hole in our lives, our family is at peace with this: no unresolved issues and no regrets.
> 
> Since this just happened today, I am still mulling over marathon weekend plans. I think the full Dopey is just too much time and energy-wise. A more likely scenario would be the Goofy.
> 
> UNLESS: in a weird twist, in me inquiring about the DVC rental cancellation policy, it kind of sounds like they already canceled it. I won't know until tomorrow.
> 
> My ask of DISers: Drink a toast to all Moms during DATW. And if your mom is close by, giver her a hug. If not, give her a call.



I am sorry to hear of your loss. My family will keep you and your family in our prayers. Let me know if there is anything I can help with.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

@OldSlowGoofyGuy - Having lost my father suddenly, I understand and offer my most sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## LSUlakes

*QOTD: *2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018? 

ATTQOTD: My goal for 2018 is to get healthy and get back to consistent running habits and train for the 2019 WDW marathon. PR's would be nice, but not the main goal this year.

Some year end thoughts to share. I would like to take a moment to thank all of you for being a part of this thread. Without yalls participation, this thread would not be what it is. I think we have a good group here and I have enjoyed sharing my running and life experiences with yall over the last two years. Next year I plan to link race reports to the race listed in the OP. I tried it for a while this year, but got behind and just wasnt able to keep it up. I have decided to abandon the QOTD list as it just got to be to much. If anyone has any suggestions on how to improve the thread for next year let me know as I am always trying to make things better. Thanks again everyone and I look forward to our third version of this thread in 2018.


----------



## Chaitali

@LSUlakes Thanks for keeping the thread going!  I'm still not sure of my goals for 2018.  I have a 15k and a half already on the schedule for Spring.  After the marathon, I want to get back to working on speed and shorter distances.  I've always been slow but I've gotten even slower with marathon training this year.


----------



## Anisum

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018?


- Continue running strong
- Improve at Triathlons
- Finish Dopey
- Focus on fun running post WDW
- Perhaps get serious again and PR in the fall?


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

LSUlakes said:


> ATTQOTD: My goal for 2018 is to get healthy and get back to consistent running habits and train for the 2019 WDW marathon. PR's would be nice, but not the main goal this year.


This is going to seem weird to put on a running thread but I am going to concentrate on weight loss, which for me means I am actually going to cut back on running. I can't lose weight while running longer distances it seems, actually I have gained weight since I started running half marathons (not the fault of the actual act of running of course) so I am going to pull back a bit, concentrate on nutrition, let my body and mind take a break from training and see what happens. I am not giving up running, just not going to do the longer distances for a while.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018?



This is the first time in five or six years where I don't have any races scheduled for the upcoming year. The only event I know I'm doing is the MS150 bike ride in April. I'll probably sign up for Space Coast and have been talking to @Keels about Ragnar Cape Cod and 70.3 Maine, but we haven't finalized anything yet. I have a feeling we'll make our decisions after some drinks at WDW next week. Still, the question is about goals, so I might as well come up with a few.

- be more consistent in training. Between my crash and moving, I've been very slack this year.
- start swimming again
- enter at least two triathlons
- race a full and a half (running others is okay too)
- bring my cycling FTP up and increase my average speed to above 20mph



> Some year end thoughts to share. I would like to take a moment to thank all of you for being a part of this thread. Without yalls participation, this thread would not be what it is. I think we have a good group here and I have enjoyed sharing my running and life experiences with yall over the last two years. Next year I plan to link race reports to the race listed in the OP. I tried it for a while this year, but got behind and just wasnt able to keep it up. I have decided to abandon the QOTD list as it just got to be to much. If anyone has any suggestions on how to improve the thread for next year let me know as I am always trying to make things better. Thanks again everyone and I look forward to our third version of this thread in 2018.



Thanks for all your hard work in keeping this thread going every year. Looking forward to another fun year of discussion and camaraderie in 2018!


----------



## JulieODC

I’d like to continue my current trajectory of consistent running without injury, and end runs and races feeling strong. I’d love to speed up my pace a little and get a PR for the half I’m registered for in May, but that’s sort a B goal.

I’d also like to find more ways to use my running for good - to support and bring awareness to issues important to me. I did a little of this in 2017 - but I’d like to do more in 2018.

And thanks to @LSUlakes fit maintaining such a great thread!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018?



Easy, only one.  Break 3 hours in the marathon and qualify for the Boston Marathon.  Set the goal in 2012, and after roughly 9,000 training miles I'm almost there.

@LSUlakes Thank you for all that you do with this thread.  It has helped build a tremendous community and you're a big reason for that.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I'm going to take a break from marathon running in 2018 and concentrate on breaking 1:40 in the half. I'd like to run more of the shorter races as well, many of which I missed this past year because they didn't fit into the marathon training schedule. I also think I need a mental break from marathons.


----------



## Capang

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018?


1. Continue to build up endurance.
2. Run a half, whether in training or a race.
3. Run a runDisney race*


----------



## JClimacus

Capang said:


> 1. Continue to build up endurance.
> 2. Run a half, whether in training or a race.
> 3. Run a runDisney race*



What's the asterisk for? And make the runDisney race the marathon!


----------



## Capang

JClimacus said:


> What's the asterisk for? And make the runDisney race the marathon!


Ha! Got sidetracked before I finished posting. The runDisney is dependent on if I can actually get there for a race. I’m not ready for full marathons but I’d love to run a half at least. Just depends on if I can get there or not.


----------



## garneska

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018?.



I am sort of copying @DopeyBadger, my goal is to BQ at Chicago marathon in Oct.  I need to take two minutes off my PR I set in feb 2017.  Part of the goal has to be getting injuries under control. In 2017 I planned a local marathon at end of oct to try and BQ, but hip injury took me out with 3 weeks to go.  Hip is recovered going into Disney next week but my knee is giving me fits now.  I need to get healthy so I can work towards the BQ.


----------



## LSUlakes

I was taking a moment to look at the weather for the weekend and early next week on the weather channel app which usually plays things safe. The new year is going to start off cold around here, which means those of yall up north have to be getting some really cold weather! The exciting part though..... SNEAUX is in the forecast for Tuesday!!!! Crazy weather I tell you.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

So so sorry for your loss, @OldSlowGoofyGuy. Praying and sending comforting thoughts your way.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018?



1. Run 3 races.
2. Run 700+ Miles
3. Train for my first marathon. (Jan 2019)

Those are my most specific running goals, but I am also hoping to improve speed, drop the 10ish lbs (that I did not start 2017 with), and get a proof of time for the marathon.




LSUlakes said:


> I was taking a moment to look at the weather for the weekend and early next week on the weather channel app which usually plays things safe. The new year is going to start off cold around here, which means those of yall up north have to be getting some really cold weather! The exciting part though..... SNEAUX is in the forecast for Tuesday!!!! Crazy weather I tell you.



You are correct. It's crazy cold here. The HIGH on both Saturday and Sunday is below zero and I live smack dab in the middle of the country. Enjoy your sneaux! 

Thanks @LSUlakes for your hard work on the Running Thread! It is truly appreciated! Also, thank you to everyone who posts, encourages, jokes, and celebrates on this thread. It has to be one of the most welcoming, encouraging place on the internet.


----------



## cburnett11

So sorry for your loss @OldSlowGoofyGuy.  I know it's tough, but glad to see that your family is at peace with it with no regrets.


----------



## Dis5150

@OldSlowGoofyGuy I am so sorry for your loss! Losing a parent is so hard! I will give my mom a big hug today. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## cburnett11

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018?



Improve my core somehow.  I bought a Yoga for Runners dvd in February of 2017.  I've taken the wrapper off... but nothing else.  Perhaps 2018 is the year to do something to improve my running besides just running more.
I have a half scheduled for April 28.  I'm planning to actually train towards a PR for this... that's my near term running goal.  As soon as I get my wife through the WDW marathon, I'm going to focus on the half.
If I'm successful with 1 and 2, perhaps I can take another run at a marathon PR in October in Chicago.
@LSUlakes... thanks for keeping this thread moving along.  You and other very active members make this fun to open up each day.  For all posters... thanks for all your advice, questions, life lessons, humor, etc.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: I have only shared this goal with DD28 and my DH. I turn 50 this year and want to run 5 marathons. Dopey will be number 1 and Little Rock Marathon in March will be number 2. I have one next December in Little Rock also so I have 3 for sure. I plan to visit DD28 and run another in Raleigh/Durham area with her, we just haven't picked one yet, so that is 4. My dream one would be the SF Marathon in July but will only be able to swing that one if finances line up. Otherwise I will find another one somewhere. So that would be 5. I am probably crazy but you only turn 50 once! @DopeyBadger I guess I will need another training plan for the March marathon! 

ETA: @LSUlakes thanks for keeping this thread going! It is my favorite thread and the one I most consistently keep up with. You guys all feel like friends! I don't have anyone around here who runs so you are my go to group with questions and comments!


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:
My major goal is to get myself marathon ready and complete my first full in October at the Chicago Marathon.
I also have a goal to raise $1500 for Girls on the Run and will be volunteering my time to help at their local 5ks, mentoring and in any other ways I can.
https://www.crowdrise.com/o/en/campaign/2018-gotr-chicago-marathon/bridgetaubin

I'll have some sub goals, like attempting a HM PR and possibly a 5k one too legs-willing.  Also high-fiving @DopeyBadger when he BQs.
And showing off Chicago to all the dispeeps who come to visit


----------



## Jules76126

I am very happy that i found this thread at the beginning of last year. I have really enjoyed connecting with everyone and find it very motivating. 

2017 was the year of not happening. I didn’t run any races i had planned, i didn’t hit any of my goals and i didn’t run constistently. So for 2018 - 

1. Run a 5k, 10k, and a half. Not sure which races yet
2. Run 800 miles total for the year
3. Run at least 4 times a week - will be healing back outside once the temp is about -10. It’s cold here this week.
4. We are going to Ireland this summer so i want to run one morning there just to say i have. 

On a personal note, we also hope to be pregnant by the end of 2018. However life has a way of throwing curveballs so we shall see.


----------



## apdebord

@OldSlowGoofyGuy praying for you and your family!

ATTQOTD: 
1) Continue to get faster
2) Strongly finish 8 half’s (signed up for 4 already, waiting to register for the others) 
3) Get into Peachtree Road Race (this is a bucket list race for me since I wasn’t really running when we lived in Atlanta years ago)
4) Race a chipped 5K as I just realized a few weeks ago I don’t have an official 5K PR
5) Successfully train for my first marathon- 2019 WDW Marathon 

It’s currently “flurrying” here in Virginia Beach. It’s melting as soon as it hits the ground, but it still counts.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Thank you very much for creating and maintaining this thread @LSUlakes.  This has become a great community that I laugh with, am inspired by and learn much!  Really looking forward to the next year.  Thank you!

ATTQOTD: I have a few goals:

I am shutting it down in January (after Dopey).  After going straight for several years I think some down time would be very beneficial.  But I am going to use this time to reset cross training habits: bike trainer, core and weights.
I am going to complete my first, and second, 100 mile races: July 7th - Canal Corridor 100 Mile Endurance Run and September 7th - Run Woodstock 100 Miler.  No time focus, simply survive and cross the finish line.  Registration is paid and I have now told everyone, so I am locked in.
Continue running 5Ks with my daughter and help her take on her first 10K!
Complete my ninth and tenth marathons (so I can say I have run 10 marathons, stupid I know).
Lastly and because I missed it this year by a little more than 50 miles, pass 2000 miles for the year.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My 2018 goals related to running/fitness:

* Lose about 10 pounds (doctors orders)
* Focus on shorter races, improving my VO2 Max without the added risks associated with really long runs
* Get back into P90X - lost a lot of muscle mass in the last 6 months because of back issues


----------



## Miranda

ATTQOTD:

1. Lose weight.  I lost 70 lbs from 2013 to 2015 and have slowly gained 20 25 back since then... but I wasn't done then, I had more to go, and now I need more + 25.   I need to reverse this trend because running is hard and none of my ~30 Sparkle Skirts fit anymore!

2. Work out more consistently, to help with #1 and running.  I am going today to join OTF before the founder rates expire on Monday.  Our location is opening in February, so I can't start it for a while, but I will make an effort to go to my current gym more consistently in January before I cancel it.  I don't get enough use out of my current gym @ $60 a month, it is a full service health club with child care and raquetball and pools and trainers and classes and yoga and of course all the regular gym equipment, and I have basically used it as a glorified spin studio for the last 2 years.  I don't have kids so I don't need child care.  I don't swim, and I originally joined this gym for the pools when I was entered into a triathlon, but I had to drop out of the tri due to a medical issue, and have never been swimming since.  I stopped going to yoga there because I joined a dedicated yoga studio, and I stopped using the personal trainers (which was more $$$) when my trainer left, and I stopped going to Bodypump and other group classes when the class times no longer really worked with my schedule.  And now the spinning often doesn't work with my schedule, although they do have video classes without an instructor in the studio now in addition to the regular ones, so I could be doing that.  But it's really a lot to pay for just going to spin, when I could be just buying a spin punch card for the times I want to do that now that they turned the spin studio into something that you don't have to be a member to use... the punch card is $15 a class, but I'd have to go to spin 4x a month to make up the membership price, and I am currently not doing that, and if I'm going to join OTF in an effort to get to more group classes, then I don't see my spin participation increasing.  I really like group fitness classes, but it's just not working for me at the health club right now.  If I ever decide to pick up triathlon, I can always rejoin, or get a membership to our indoor pool. 

3. PR at some race distances and run a relay.  I am tentatively committed to a relay in September... one of my running coaches said we are going to be doing a Reach the Beach team this year and asked if we were interested and I responded yes.  The official planning starts after the New Year I guess, though, so I'll find out then if I am actually doing it.  I would like to PR at any/all of my distances this year, which I think is doable too if I do #1 and #2.  The first year I was back running as an adult was 2015 (I was an athlete growing up and at the beginning of college, but then I stopped after my freshman year in college and started packing on pounds), so I obviously PR'd every distance that year, and that was also the year I was still losing weight.  I had no consistency at all in my workouts in 2016 and put back on 10 lbs and didn't PR anything except the 10K distance, but that was on New Year's Day so I count that as part of 2015's success.  I struggled through my spring and fall seasons after that, and then I joined my running group in 11/2016 in an effort to have some accountability.  It worked, and I got some consistency back to my running, but not my days that I don't run with them, and I got injured this year and put back on the other 15 lbs!


----------



## bananabean

@OldSlowGoofyGuy I’m so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018?


I'm not entirely sure. Obviously I want to finish Dopey first. After that I don't have anything immediate on the horizon. I want to run Wine and Dine but that is not until November. I might see if I can throw a local half in there somewhere and maybe try to PR since my only halves are Disney.


----------



## bananabean

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018?



Most importantly, finish Dopey (and my first marathon). I only have one more race weekend scheduled after that (Princess) and then I think I’m going to take a break from long distances. I want to lose some weight and improve my times. And most importantly work on constistency.


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: I was just talking about this with my dad not too long ago! I really have been thinking a lot lately about what I want to accomplish in 2018. 

1. Survive/complete Dopey!!
2. Run 1100 miles for the year.
3. PR my half marathon time 

Really appreciate this thread @LSUlakes and the work you do to keep it going! Looking forward to another year of learning more about running from all of you!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018?



Well I don't have my sights set on anything in particular for 2018, but I am registered for Chicago so maybe I'll go with kicking @DopeyBadger's butt for 26.2 miles and nearly (but not quite) 3 hours 

Thanks again @LSUlakes for all the work you put into this thread...it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ATTQOTD:

1) Stop being lazy
2) Actual Train for 10Ks


----------



## DopeyBadger

CheapRunnerMike said:


> Well I don't have my sights set on anything in particular for 2018, but I am registered for Chicago so maybe I'll go with kicking @DopeyBadger's butt for 26.2 miles and nearly (but not quite) 3 hours





I'm still on track (in my mind) for that 2:52 come October 2018.  Get under 2:53 and I can knock out two goals (BQ and NYQ).  It's going to be a fun day!


----------



## DIS-OH

ATTQOTD:  

Complete my 4th GSC and 9th PHM in February.

Complete my 2nd Cap City Half Marathon...usually do the Quarter, but feeling optimistic for 2018.

Stay “perfect” for Emerald City Quarter Marathon...9 years of Ohio humidity in late August!

Run all the local races I can!

And, most of all,  stay at it and don’t take too much time off!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018?



1 - Run 700 miles
2 - Return to runDisney*
3 - Qualify for guaranteed entry into the 2019 NYC Marathon*

* The asterisks are goals that are really life/work dependent ... I have no idea what my life will look like next year, so I really don't know if I'll be able to work towards these goals



LSUlakes said:


> I was taking a moment to look at the weather for the weekend and early next week on the weather channel app which usually plays things safe. The new year is going to start off cold around here, which means those of yall up north have to be getting some really cold weather! The exciting part though..... SNEAUX is in the forecast for Tuesday!!!! Crazy weather I tell you.



I AM VERY VERY COLD!!
And we haven't really been getting much snow. It's probably too cold to snow. I'm supposed to run 10 miles on Sunday with a high of a whopping 20° (which means that when I go out at 7am, it will be in the teens). I'm not excited.


----------



## KSellers88

First off, thanks so much to @LSUlakes for keeping this thread going. I have learned so much from everyone on these boards and look forward to watching you all crush your 2018 goals!

*ATTQOTD: 
2018 goals:*
-Run one half marathon per month in 2018
-PR the half marathon (1:56:04 current PR)
-PR the full marathon (4:27:47 current PR)
-Run 1,800 miles (ran 1,500+ in 2017)
-consistently strength train (this fell off during marathon training)


----------



## JulieODC

JulieODC said:


> I’d like to continue my current trajectory of consistent running without injury, and end runs and races feeling strong. I’d love to speed up my pace a little and get a PR for the half I’m registered for in May, but that’s sort a B goal.



I’m liking people’s more measurable goals - so I am back to amend mine!

1. Run 80 miles/month at least once
2. Run 725 miles or more for the year
3. Half goal time of 2:10:00
4. 10k goal time of 59:59


----------



## AbbyJaws2003

SarahDisney said:


> I AM VERY VERY COLD!!
> And we haven't really been getting much snow. It's probably too cold to snow.


It was 3 degrees this morning with a feels like of -16 degrees and was snowing pretty heavily. It was like a triple whammy of stupid weather!


----------



## CherieFran

ATTQOTD: My only goal right now for 2018 is to finish Dopey. Once I get through that, I’ll evaluate my hip with my doctor and figure out what comes next.


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm still on track (in my mind) for that 2:52 come October 2018.  Get under 2:53 and I can knock out two goals (BQ and NYQ).  It's going to be a fun day!



I wonder where I'll be on course when y'all cross the finish.  It'll be fun once we get closer and know everyone's game plan to try to predict where I'll be as people hit the final mat.  Kinda want to live track everyone that day.  Good incentive to keep moving forward!


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> I wonder where I'll be on course when y'all cross the finish.  It'll be fun once we get closer and know everyone's game plan to try to predict where I'll be as people hit the final mat.  Kinda want to live track everyone that day.  Good incentive to keep moving forward!



Back of the envelope calculation:

You'll start about 30 min after us (pure guess?).  So you'll have been running for ~2.5 hours.  Your current estimated marathon pace (don't freak) is a 9:41, so that would be roughly mile 15.5 at the time when we cross the finish.


----------



## roxymama

DopeyBadger said:


> Back of the envelope calculation:
> 
> You'll start about 30 min after us (pure guess?).  So you'll have been running for ~2.5 hours.  Your current estimated marathon pace (don't freak) is a 9:41, so that would be roughly mile 15.5 at the time when we cross the finish.




Well give or take some mileage I'll be around the blackhawks west loop area (which is one of my happy places) so that's a good mental thing to shoot for.


----------



## camaker

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018?



ATTQOTD:  I have two main goals and 1 optional goal that I'd like to shoot for in 2018:

1. Complete an ultramarathon, either 50k or 50m
2. Run a sub-4:00 marathon (either Disney (unlikely) or Chicago)
Optional:  Complete my 20th half marathon (sitting at 16 right now)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Baloo in MI said:


> Complete my ninth and tenth marathons (so I can say I have run 10 marathons, stupid I know).



Then put me in the stupid club too. 10 was my goal and I swore I was done, then something happened and I did number 11 and have number 12 (Disney scheduled).

But an even dozen and I'm done!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

LSUlakes said:


> Some year end thoughts to share. I would like to take a moment to thank all of you for being a part of this thread. Without yalls participation, this thread would not be what it is. I think we have a good group here and I have enjoyed sharing my running and life experiences with yall over the last two years. Next year I plan to link race reports to the race listed in the OP. I tried it for a while this year, but got behind and just wasnt able to keep it up. I have decided to abandon the QOTD list as it just got to be to much. If anyone has any suggestions on how to improve the thread for next year let me know as I am always trying to make things better. Thanks again everyone and I look forward to our third version of this thread in 2018.



Just wanted to offer my thanks for this thread.  As a slow runner, I appreciate how nobody in this community really cares about my lack of speed.  I've learned so much from the experienced speedy types in this community.  



Jules76126 said:


> I am very happy that i found this thread at the beginning of last year. I have really enjoyed connecting with everyone and find it very motivating.


I think I'm a little bit more consistent than I used to be because this community constitutes my running group.  I feel motivated to at least report back on what is or isn't working in my training.  

@OldSlowGoofyGuy My condolences on the loss of your mother.  I hope and pray that you will find peace and comfort during this challenging time.  Take comfort in knowing that you will see your mom again and find peace in the blessing that she was in your life and the lives of those who knew her.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD: 5K PR to go with my 10K, HM, M PRs this year (he says bragaliciously). Yes, I just made that word up.

My successful marathon has me thinking about setting the next level marathon goal in 2018, but not ready to sign up for that yet. I got to say this stuff doesn't get easier as you get older.


----------



## McNs

2018 goals

Run 2018km
Run the Auckland Marathon in October
Enter more events (already entered a 33km coastal run for Feb)
A huge thanks to @LSUlakes for your work on this thread, and also a round of applause to all the awesome runners who make it a great place to share our love (and sometimes hate!) for running


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm still on track (in my mind) for that 2:52 come October 2018.  Get under 2:53 and I can knock out two goals (BQ and NYQ).  It's going to be a fun day!



Sweet, this is going to be fun!


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> 2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018?


First 1/2 of the year=Improve my 10 K time.
Second 1/2 train for a 50K!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

So I forgot to actually put my ATTQOTD down:  

1.  Finish all 3 races at the 2018 Dark Side weekend.
2.  Consistently exercise after Dark Side weekend.

3.  Depending on how my efforts to introduce more intervals and greater speeds into Dark Side training develop, I may wind up convincing myself to sign up for the 2019 Marathon.  Maybe.  I may also remember that I'm perfectly content running a half.


----------



## roxymama

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> But an even dozen and I'm done!



Might as well make it a baker's dozen!
(says the girls who has ran zero to date)


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD:
I’m not sure, but maybe...

-smash Marathon PR with a 4:30ish goal at Fargo?? If the weather is good  (4:58 is current PR) 
-continue to work on speed


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

roxymama said:


> Might as well make it a baker's dozen!



Except that I'm superstitious, and would skip #13, and go directly to #14!

Re: not having done one. That first one sets the hook. You think: OMG this is the stupidest thing I've ever done; I am NEVER running another marathon.

But the next morning: the sun is shining a little brighter, the birds are chirping a little louder, and you feel a little more alive than usual.

And you realize, it's because you are a marathoner! And you say 'maybe just one more.'


----------



## Gemini1131

Goals for 2018. 1. Finish training and make it through the fairy tale challenge. (First 10k and first half). 2. Keep up running when the challenge is over.


----------



## kski907

@OldSlowGoofyGuy sorry to read of your loss.  Thoughts an prayers for you and your family.

@LSUlakes thanks for all your work on this thread.  The advice on here has been unbelievably helpful.

ATTQOTD:  2018 Goals
1. Finish Dopey
2. Continue to run as much as possible while in the process of moving
3. Explore all the new races options near our new home
4. Do a full marathon stand alone.


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> Back of the envelope calculation:
> 
> You'll start about 30 min after us (pure guess?).  So you'll have been running for ~2.5 hours.  Your current estimated marathon pace (don't freak) is a 9:41, so that would be roughly mile 15.5 at the time when we cross the finish.



Dammit people, @Keels said NO MATH!


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> Dammit people, @Keels said NO MATH!





I thought that was only Christmas Day!  I can't keep up!  Is it carry the one or multiply by 17?  Ugh!


----------



## garneska

camaker said:


> ATTQOTD:  I have two main goals and 1 optional goal that I'd like to shoot for in 2018:
> 
> 1. Complete an ultramarathon, either 50k or 50m
> 2. Run a sub-4:00 marathon (either Disney (unlikely) or Chicago)
> Optional:  Complete my 20th half marathon (sitting at 16 right now)



@camaker sounds like we might run together in Chicago.  I am looking for 3:52.


----------



## kski907

roxymama said:


> It'll be fun once we get closer and know everyone's game plan to try to predict where I'll be as people hit the final mat.




This sounds like another fun prediction contest.  Maybe I can actually get the math right on this one.  Sounds like we already have one prediction made


----------



## GreatLakes

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018?


2018 is a little up in the air at the moment and I know it won't include another full but the goals as of now are:


Do my first indoor triathlon (already registered).
Do my first race outside of the US or Canada when I go to Ireland for St. Patrick's Day.
Do the Flying Pig half again this year.
Do the 10K and Half for W&D.
Do some new races instead of going back to the same ones over and over (with a few must do exceptions).

And a bonus is have my son do his first diaper dash, hopefully both at the Flying Pig and the at W&D.


----------



## jmasgat

For 2018, I'd really like to get to the point where I stop worrying about running for time.  I mean, I'm going to turn 60--why do I still feel like I need to PR for a race to be successful (maybe because it's called a "race"?)

I would like to do a relay--but I need running friends for that, so yeah.....

Clearly, I need to get my head together on goals!


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> For 2018, I'd really like to get to the point where I stop worrying about running for time.  I mean, I'm going to turn 60--why do I still feel like I need to PR for a race to be successful (maybe because it's called a "race"?)
> 
> I would like to do a relay--but I need running friends for that, so yeah.....
> 
> Clearly, I need to get my head together on goals!



Ragnar Cape Cod, just sayin


----------



## jennamfeo

@OldSlowGoofyGuy So sorry for your loss. Sending you and your family love. 

I am so thankful for running (_har-har_) across this thread before the Wine and Dine this year. I haven't been on here long, but the impact you all have had on me is HUGE. I don't have runner friends locally, so being able to hop on this thread and reading about everyone's running journey keeps me motivated. Thanks @LSUlakes for doing what you do. 

ATTQOTD: I have been working on my 2018 Resolutions list for over a month now. I think I have it finalized. Here are my fitness/running oriented ones:
- Run at least 33 miles a month
- Do a Triathlon
- Run a Vacation Race Series HM
- Complete three 33 day Run Streaks this year
- Sub :25 5k
- Sub :60 10K
- Sub 2:20 HM
- Run 750 Miles Total
- Bike 500 Miles Total
- Swim once a week

I have 9 races planned between January & April. @DopeyBadger has me well on my way to ticking off these goals early in the year (thanks coach!). There is a possibility of adding "Train for first Marathon" to this list if I can figure out how to make Dopey work in my life in 2019.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> This is the first time in five or six years where I don't have any races scheduled for the upcoming year. The only event I know I'm doing is the MS150 bike ride in April. I'll probably sign up for Space Coast and have been talking to @Keels about Ragnar Cape Cod and 70.3 Maine, but we haven't finalized anything yet. I have a feeling we'll make our decisions after some drinks at WDW next week. Still, the question is about goals, so I might as well come up with a few.
> 
> - be more consistent in training. Between my crash and moving, I've been very slack this year.
> - start swimming again
> - enter at least two triathlons
> - race a full and a half (running others is okay too)
> - bring my cycling FTP up and increase my average speed to above 20mph



In 2018, I promised my husband less run-specific (and Disney-exclusive) travel, and more travel that could include runs in places he would like to visit.

So, similar to @FFigawi, I don't really have anything scheduled after Dopey other than the Austin Half in February and the swim leg of a 70.3 relay in May. A lot of it is going to depend on my my ankle and Achilles holds up after Dopey. I've been having cortisone injections and treatments on the Achilles since October - some workouts are better than others. Right now, it's the best its felt in a while, so hopefully I can have that carry through the mileage next week!

Definitely looking at/hoping for Ragnar Cape Cod (so my husband can visit his sister), a solo 70.3 (Maine is the leader at the turn right now, but we all know how things can change), Napa-to-Sonoma Half as a girls trip and maybe the overnight 25K that my run club does during the summer.


----------



## The Expert

ATTQOTD: My goal is to hit the reset button. I've taken a long break after burning myself out with too many races and too much training (typical for me when I start a new endeavor). I'm starting completely over with running, not following any real training plan for a while but just finding the fun in it again. I need to take the pressure off, not care how slow I am or even try to improve. Just get out and do it and remember why I enjoyed it to begin with. 

I have signed up for a few rD things (Princess 10K and all three Dark Side), but will do them for fun, costumes and bling. NO time goals and no pressure. Then we'll see where I am and how I'm feeling.


----------



## Wendy98

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> My ask of DISers: Drink a toast to all Moms during DATW. And if your mom is close by, giver her a hug. If not, give her a call.



I am so sorry for your loss.  I lost my mom a few years ago, almost exactly 14 months after my dad died.  It was a really rough patch in my life and still continues to affect me, especially this time of year.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

FFigawi said:


> Sorry for your loss, @OldSlowGoofyGuy. We will absolutely raise a toast to your mother, and your family, during DATW for you. Any preferred location so we can get a good picture to send you?



We come from coal miners from Wales, so UK it is. I forget which direction you guys are going: either you'll just be warming up or in the home stretch. Thank you.


----------



## DIS-OH

Temps for my runs this week:   45, 35, 21 and 16.  

I am not happy with this trend...


----------



## Disney at Heart

Dis5150 said:


> ETA: @LSUlakes thanks for keeping this thread going! It is my favorite thread and the one I most consistently keep up with. You guys all feel like friends! I don't have anyone around here who runs so you are my go to group with questions and comments!


Agree. I feel like I know you people. We range in age from teens to grandparents; have occupations from teachers, engineers, computer experts, rocket scientists, etc.; run fast or run slowly; have tried all sorts of new gear and fuel; have been injured, have lost loved ones, and have broken up with signifiant others (and have found new significant others); have had new babies; have been balancing work and family obligations; have moved to new houses or across states; have bought new shoes; have decorated for Christmas and more. 
It's a diverse group, but no matter who we are, we all are supported and encouraged by others on this board. Thanks @LSUlakes and all of you who have joined in the fun this year. May you finish all your races with great times (whatever that may be) in 2018.

@DopeyBadger I can't wait until I hear you holler at me as I cross the finish line again this year! And thanks for all your hard work on spreadsheets and upcoming pre-race DisMeets.


----------



## jennamfeo

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Re: not having done one. That first one sets the hook. You think: OMG this is the stupidest thing I've ever done; I am NEVER running another marathon.


This was me after my first half. It took me 3 years to do another. 
I also said "I would never do a full..."
And now I'm contemplating it. 
So there's that. Haha.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Except that I'm superstitious, and would skip #13, and go directly to #14!
> 
> Re: not having done one. That first one sets the hook. You think: OMG this is the stupidest thing I've ever done; I am NEVER running another marathon.
> 
> But the next morning: the sun is shining a little brighter, the birds are chirping a little louder, and you feel a little more alive than usual.
> 
> And you realize, it's because you are a marathoner! And you say 'maybe just one more.'


Aside from the marathoner part, that's exactly what happened with me.  One mile into my first half and I wanted to withdraw, go back to my hotel, and sleep, never to take up running again.  6 years later, I'm still at it and have done things I once believed could be achieved by other runners, but never me.  



Gemini1131 said:


> Goals for 2018. 1. Finish training and make it through the fairy tale challenge. (First 10k and first half). 2. Keep up running when the challenge is over.


Just keep going.  You've got this!  And if you're intimidated by the more experienced runners here, don't be.  Everyone here is helpful and encouraging.


----------



## LSUlakes

Anyone with a Garmin Forerunner 235 have the little rubber part that holds the extra strap part down fall off their watch? Mine split in half and now the end is just flapping around. Suggestion on where to get parts or a fix?


----------



## MissLiss279

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone with a Garmin Forerunner 235 have the little rubber part that holds the extra strap part down fall off their watch? Mine split in half and now the end is just flapping around. Suggestion on where to get parts or a fix?


Find a hair tie and use that?


----------



## The Expert

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone with a Garmin Forerunner 235 have the little rubber part that holds the extra strap part down fall off their watch? Mine split in half and now the end is just flapping around. Suggestion on where to get parts or a fix?



No, but I think you can probably buy extra bands? Or try a watch/jewelry shop.


----------



## Jules76126

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone with a Garmin Forerunner 235 have the little rubber part that holds the extra strap part down fall off their watch? Mine split in half and now the end is just flapping around. Suggestion on where to get parts or a fix?



You can buy extra bands on amazon. We have done that. They are pretty inexpensive and come in lots of wacky colors (that’s my thing lol)


----------



## HomeiswhereMickeyis

ATTQOTD: 2018 goals
1. 40 min 5k
2. 1:14:00 10k
3. Get to the point where I feel comfortable signing up for a half marathon (which I will if I can get close to goals 1 & 2)


----------



## rootbeerkid

This thread and the larger community is so very supportive and has some community pillars that provide wonderful service to others.  It's just pleasant and enjoyable.  Thank you.

ATTQOTD: 2018 goals

Half in 2 hours or less
First marathon in 4:30 or less
Get family members more involved in exercise and fitness, possibly running
Daughter thru Hogwarts Running Club events
Son and wife thru TBD


----------



## KSellers88

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone with a Garmin Forerunner 235 have the little rubber part that holds the extra strap part down fall off their watch? Mine split in half and now the end is just flapping around. Suggestion on where to get parts or a fix?


 
Mine did that and I just had to buy a new band from the Garmin site. Tried tape for a while, but that became complicated.


----------



## FFigawi

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> We come from coal miners from Wales, so UK it is. I forget which direction you guys are going: either you'll just be warming up or in the home stretch. Thank you.



You're most welcome. A toast in the U.K. it is!


----------



## r2chewbaccad2

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone with a Garmin Forerunner 235 have the little rubber part that holds the extra strap part down fall off their watch? Mine split in half and now the end is just flapping around. Suggestion on where to get parts or a fix?



My sister's Forerunner 220 watchband broke. She got a brand new band for FREE at the Garmin booth at the Rock n Roll Las Vegas expo. They even installed it for her!


----------



## michigandergirl

ATTQOTD: It's hard for me to look past Dopey at the moment, but here's a couple of 2018 goals:

1. Finish Dopey (sub goal is finish Dopey with a beer in hand)
2. A sub 5:00 marathon.

There's a part of me that would like to give up marathons for awhile, but I know I won't be content until I hit that PR...

Thank you @LSUlakes for all you do!


----------



## SarahDisney

Is there a "DISer of the Year" award? Because if there is, I nominate @LSUlakes for creating and maintaining this thread.
(If there isn't ... we'll have to make our own)


----------



## dis_or_dat

ATTQOTD: previously it was to run a BQ marathon, but I just can't see having time for that kind of training. So my revised goal is to just get back to my old fitness.


----------



## JClimacus

Anyone else doing a New Year's Day race? I'm scheduled to do a 4 miler in Salem, my last run before Goofy. I'll do it as a training run.

Current weather prediction: -1 degrees at race time!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

JClimacus said:


> Anyone else doing a New Year's Day race? I'm scheduled to do a 4 miler in Salem, my last run before Goofy. I'll do it as a training run.
> 
> Current weather prediction: -1 degrees at race time!


Not a race, but we are running a 5k tune-up run that morning with similar predicted temps. Every run this weekend will be similar, with temps at 10 degrees or below.


----------



## Dis5150

JClimacus said:


> Anyone else doing a New Year's Day race? I'm scheduled to do a 4 miler in Salem, my last run before Goofy. I'll do it as a training run.
> 
> Current weather prediction: -1 degrees at race time!



Also just doing a 5k tune up training run on Monday. And our predicted wind chill at that time will be 4 degrees! I think that will be the coldest I have experienced since moving to the south (previously lived in Colorado but did not run then). I am off work that day so no TM to run on. Hopefully I survive to run Dopey! Plus is that the cold weather predicted in FL will feel downright warm after this!


----------



## FFigawi

JClimacus said:


> Anyone else doing a New Year's Day race? I'm scheduled to do a 4 miler in Salem, my last run before Goofy. I'll do it as a training run.
> 
> Current weather prediction: -1 degrees at race time!



I'm racing to the bar to get a prime table for watching all the futbol and football matches.


----------



## Baloo in MI

No races for me, but do have an 9 miler planned for tomorrow, last run of the year.  Going out with a whimper and moan as the predicted temp for tomorrow is -6 (with windchill) and more snow.  Can I please leave for Florida now!


----------



## DIS-OH

Our New Year’s Day race has been canceled due to predicted extreme cold temps.  I’m disappointed because it’s one of my favorite local races—-Hair of the Dog 4 miler sponsored by the local Y.


----------



## Chaitali

Yeah, I had been thinking about doing a local New Year's Day race that's sign up only the morning of and free.  But given that it's going to be in the single digits, I'm going to skip it for the treadmill.


----------



## LSUlakes

For the last time in 2017, today is Fun Friday *QOTD: *The WDW marathon has a lot of unique offerings that you wont find at any other race. What is something that you have done or plan to do at a Disney race that you would not be able to do else where? Bonus questions: Who plans on or has taken a ride on EE? Any other rides?

ATTQOTD: I think for my next WDW marathon, I will take at least 1 character photo... maybe more. I wasnt able to ride EE because it was not open when I passed through AK or it did not appear to be at the time. I also thought I was going to PR at that point, a few miles later I learned that was not going to happen.


----------



## LSUlakes

This upcoming weekend (Monday?) we have the following folks starting of the new year with a race:

01 - @dmross  - Ring in 8k (NG / N/A)
01 - @JulieODC  - Eagle Brook Saloon 5k (NG / N/A)
01 - @JClimacus - NYD 4 Miler (NG / N/A)

If you have any changes to your race or goals, please let me know. Best of luck to yall this weekend!


----------



## SarahDisney

LSUlakes said:


> For the last time in 2017, today is Fun Friday *QOTD: *The WDW marathon has a lot of unique offerings that you wont find at any other race. What is something that you have done or plan to do at a Disney race that you would not be able to do else where? Bonus questions: Who plans on or has taken a ride on EE? Any other rides?



All the character pictures. The opportunity to stop for characters is my favorite thing in the world and I always try to stop for every single character (it's why I have yet to finish a runDisney race within the 16:00 min/mile pacing limit).
If I were to ever run a race where I had the opportunity to ride an attraction, I actually don't know if I'd do it. I'd probably be afraid that I'd have a hard getting restarted after waiting in a (hopefully short) line and then sitting down on the ride.
I'd also probably get swept up in the excitement of the race and do it without thinking. That happens to me sometimes.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

LSUlakes said:


> For the last time in 2017, today is Fun Friday *QOTD: *The WDW marathon has a lot of unique offerings that you wont find at any other race. What is something that you have done or plan to do at a Disney race that you would not be able to do else where? Bonus questions: Who plans on or has taken a ride on EE? Any other rides?



Pictures of course, but I've also been able to ride EE and ToT, as well as grabbing margaritas in Mexico.


----------



## Chaitali

Seeing the characters and just the opportunity to run through the parks!  I don't always stop for a character photo since I'm on the slow side already but I love just being able to see them as I run by


----------



## Baloo in MI

ATTQOTD:  I don't do the character pictures, but I do try to take in the really cool moments - running under the Walt Disney World sign, running down Main Street and finishing through World Showcase.  I plan to be very intentional through these sections to take in the moment.  I won't do any of the rides, mostly out of fear that if I sit down for a ride, I might not get back up!  Getting so psyched for this trip!  Good luck to all!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> For the last time in 2017, today is Fun Friday *QOTD: *The WDW marathon has a lot of unique offerings that you wont find at any other race. What is something that you have done or plan to do at a Disney race that you would not be able to do else where? Bonus questions: Who plans on or has taken a ride on EE? Any other rides?


Ride EE is probably the biggest one. Taking photos with characters is not common either. Running to the finish with alcohol could probably happen elsewhere but it’s common with Disney as well. I have done EE and plan on doing it again. No other rides for me.


----------



## Dis5150

ATTQOTD: Being able to stop for a beverage to cross the finish line with, character pics and maybe doing rides! I am afraid if I ride EE that early in the race I won't be able to get up and finish. Hoping to possibly ride R&Rcoaster in HS as it is closer to the end and I can just limp my way across the finish line if necessary (with an Italian Frozen Margarita of course!)

Side comment: I posted this on the Marathon Thread but if y'all could pray for DD28 please? She just called me and is on her way to Urgent Care with chest pain and trouble breathing. She has had a cold and I am hoping it hasn't turned into pneumonia. She is upset and crying, worrying about Dopey.


----------



## JClimacus

ATTQOTD: I'll do tons of character pictures this year. I bought Memory Maker just for the purpose. Also, I'm planning on meeting up pre-marathon with people I don't actually know.  Hello DISers! Can't imagine doing that anywhere else, and it's way out of character for me, as I'm kind of a loner.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> For the last time in 2017, today is Fun Friday *QOTD: *The WDW marathon has a lot of unique offerings that you wont find at any other race. What is something that you have done or plan to do at a Disney race that you would not be able to do else where? Bonus questions: Who plans on or has taken a ride on EE? Any other rides?



The character photos and the rides are two things it's hard to duplicate anywhere else. Maybe there are other races which run through amusement parks, but I'm not aware of any. As for EE, it's never been open when I get there during the full. Even harder for me to do now that it's at mile 13 and not 17. I've gotten in ToT and RnRC, so that kind of makes up for it.


----------



## roxymama

Attqotd:  
Being in Corral A that one time!!!
Wearing wings for 13.1
Telling myself to stop instead of telling myself to not stop
Smiling the majority of a race

The margarita is a bucket list item for me one day!


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Attqotd:
> Being in Corral A that one time!!!
> Wearing wings for 13.1
> Telling myself to stop instead of telling myself to not stop
> Smiling the majority of a race
> 
> The margarita is a bucket list item for me *one day*!



One day is defined as January 13, 2019, right?


----------



## roxymama

FFigawi said:


> One day is defined as January 13, 2019, right?



I mean, technically that is a day.  And my birthday is Jan 15th.


----------



## LSUlakes

Dis5150 said:


> Side comment: I posted this on the Marathon Thread but if y'all could pray for DD28 please? She just called me and is on her way to Urgent Care with chest pain and trouble breathing. She has had a cold and I am hoping it hasn't turned into pneumonia. She is upset and crying, worrying about Dopey.



Prayers sent. Hope everything is ok.



FFigawi said:


> One day is defined as January 13, 2019, right?



I will be there! Registration is in April right? 

It should go something like this. I will be at WDW I believe when registration opens in April (That should be fun) and register for the race. Then in late June / early July book trip.... Train a lot. Jan 13 2019 go for a little run... Limp around the parks after. Good times!!!


----------



## Dis5150

Thanks guys! Urgent care said DD28 had an anxiety attack? And to go to her GP for meds. She does have a lot of stress in her life which hopefully will get better after Dopey and she gets a raise and promotion in January. She also has TN, a neurological condition that stresses her out. Hopefully I survive all her stress!


----------



## Capang

Glad to hear it's not pneumonia @Dis5150 . Anxiety attacks can be awful, though. Hope she gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> The character photos and the rides are two things it's hard to duplicate anywhere else. Maybe there are other races which run through amusement parks, but I'm not aware of any. As for EE, it's never been open when I get there during the full. Even harder for me to do now that it's at mile 13 and not 17. I've gotten in ToT and RnRC, so that kind of makes up for it.



Cedar Fair parks have races (https://www.runandriderace.com/), but I don't think it's the same. I don't remember if they have character pictures during the race or just before/after, and I'm pretty sure you can't ride the rides during the race. But you are going through an amusement park ... so it might be a slightly acceptable alternative if you really can't make it to Disney. But Disney is better 



Dis5150 said:


> Thanks guys! Urgent care said DD28 had an anxiety attack? And to go to her GP for meds. She does have a lot of stress in her life which hopefully will get better after Dopey and she gets a raise and promotion in January. She also has TN, a neurological condition that stresses her out. Hopefully I survive all her stress!



Anxiety attacks are not fun, but I'm glad it's not something worse. I hope she feels better soon, and I hope the stress gets better and she doesn't have another attack!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

ATTQOTD:
I think most unique offering is the complete atmosphere- there are very few races that offer "something for every runner." In my next Disney race I hope to stop for a character picture- I only stopped for the castle last time! 



Dis5150 said:


> Side comment: I posted this on the Marathon Thread but if y'all could pray for DD28 please? She just called me and is on her way to Urgent Care with chest pain and trouble breathing. She has had a cold and I am hoping it hasn't turned into pneumonia. She is upset and crying, worrying about Dopey.


Sending prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## jennamfeo

JClimacus said:


> Anyone else doing a New Year's Day race? I'm scheduled to do a 4 miler in Salem, my last run before Goofy. I'll do it as a training run.


Nope! I have a long run planned Sunday morning, I signed up for a free virtual race that is encouraging people to run a 5k on Sunday or Monday, so I am counting my long run for that. And I am going to enjoy my first run free day in 33 days on January 1st because my run streak will be overrrrr.



LSUlakes said:


> For the last time in 2017, today is Fun Friday *QOTD: *The WDW marathon has a lot of unique offerings that you wont find at any other race. What is something that you have done or plan to do at a Disney race that you would not be able to do else where? Bonus questions: Who plans on or has taken a ride on EE? Any other rides?


My plan for the 2019 WDW Marathon is pictures & a margarita with @roxymama. I ran across the finish line at the Avengers Half Marathon with a donut sticking out of my mouth, which was fun. I just love Disney races and I hope I can make it to Dopey 2019. But I do plan on dressing up for some of my non-Disney races this year because WHY NOT.



roxymama said:


> Smiling the majority of a race


THIS. I smile SO MUCH during Disney races.



Dis5150 said:


> Thanks guys! Urgent care said DD28 had an anxiety attack? And to go to her GP for meds. She does have a lot of stress in her life which hopefully will get better after Dopey and she gets a raise and promotion in January. She also has TN, a neurological condition that stresses her out. Hopefully I survive all her stress!


Anxiety attacks are never fun. Sending her some good vibes! <3


----------



## apdebord

ATTQOTD: Being perfectly okay with walking ~10 miles after the race in the parks.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ATTQOTD:  For me it's definitely the unique photo opportunities that come with running through Disneyland (hopefully again someday) and Walt Disney World.  Parade floats, characters, rare characters, character group shots that are never happening in the parks, running through relatively empty parks in the early morning before the sun rises.  In 2012, I visited the Osborne Lights on the very first night they opened and it was shoulder to shoulder viewing only.  The next night, I ran through the Osborne Lights with relative ease because hundreds of people or more had dropped below 100 at any given time.  

As a slower runner, I can't always stop for photos, but it's still fun to see them as I run by.  Or even experience such as pirates riding the carousel at Disneyland or stormtroopers patrolling Tomorrowland during Star Wars races.


----------



## roxymama

@jennamfeo Dressing up at nondisney races is fun especially if you are subtle about it.
I dressed as @CheapRunnerMike with a pink sparkle visor once.  And @DopeyBadger with a W shirt. I'm dressing like @Ariel484 pretty much every time I wear inknburn. 
Maybe I'll do a fundraiser where I'll dress like other disboard celebrities for my 2018 races??

Edit to add when I dressed as @Anisum for HC15k this fall


----------



## SarahDisney

roxymama said:


> @jennamfeo Dressing up at nondisney races is fun especially if you are subtle about it.
> I dressed as @CheapRunnerMike with a pink sparkle visor once.  And @DopeyBadger with a W shirt. I'm dressing like @Ariel484 pretty much every time I wear inknburn.
> Maybe I'll do a fundraiser where I'll dress like other disboard celebrities for my 2018 races??
> 
> Edit to add when I dressed as @Anisum for HC15k this fall



If you every wanted to dress up as me ... just put on like 12 extra layers and a skirt and you're good to go


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> @jennamfeo Dressing up at nondisney races is fun especially if you are subtle about it.
> I dressed as @CheapRunnerMike with a pink sparkle visor once.  And @DopeyBadger with a W shirt. I'm dressing like @Ariel484 pretty much every time I wear inknburn.
> Maybe I'll do a fundraiser where I'll dress like other disboard celebrities for my 2018 races??
> 
> Edit to add when I dressed as @Anisum for HC15k this fall




I am by no-means calling myself a "dislebrity," but if you want to dress up as me racing, just wear all black. I'm adventurous like that.


----------



## KSellers88

ATTQOTD: Running through the parks for sure. During Princess this year I looked like a little kid who had eaten too much candy running down main street and through the castle! LOL.


----------



## roxymama

SarahDisney said:


> If you every wanted to dress up as me ... just put on like 12 extra layers and a skirt and you're good to go



That should be easy in this weather!!!



run.minnie.miles said:


> I am by no-means calling myself a "dislebrity," but if you want to dress up as me racing, just wear all black. I'm adventurous like that.



But how do I make my hair like yours?
(Also all black is both easy and hard for me....I'm part peacock)


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> But how do I make my hair like yours?
> (Also all black is both easy and hard for me....I'm part peacock)



A little color on your shoes in acceptable. 
And I'm not sure you want this mane... although I did get a new blow dryer for Christmas and it has seriously changed my life.


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> @jennamfeo Dressing up at nondisney races is fun especially if you are subtle about it.


I plan on dressing up like a cactus for the Rock N Roll AZ race. That's subtle right? Hahahaha


----------



## baxter24

ATTQOTD: For me, it’s the character stops! I had only stopped for the toy story soldier just after mile 10 of the 2015 princess half before the marathon last year. I stopped for Lightening McQueen last year because I knew my boys would love it and then just kept stopping! It was so much fun and I think really helped me to enjoy my experience more. I am super willing to ride Everest this year but it depends on the timing. It was around 8:30 last year when I ran by and I didn’t want to wait but who knows what time I will be coming through this time!


----------



## Sailormoon2

LSUlakes said:


> The WDW marathon has a lot of unique offerings that you wont find at any other race. What is something that you have done or plan to do at a Disney race that you would not be able to do else where? Bonus questions: Who plans on or has taken a ride on EE? Any other rides?


Definitely first and foremost character stops! Then the fact that I don't care about my finishing time! May have a beer once I reach Epcot and hope to ride Rockn' Roller Coaster, I will be too fast for EE


----------



## IamTrike

LSUlakes said:


> Anyone with a Garmin Forerunner 235 have the little rubber part that holds the extra strap part down fall off their watch? Mine split in half and now the end is just flapping around. Suggestion on where to get parts or a fix?



I bought a replacement band for my 235 on amazon when that thing broke on mine.  I replaced it but then again that broke.  I've since been using the little black pony tail holder rubber bands.  I bought a bag of like 200 of them.  You may have some for your wife/daughter. 



LSUlakes said:


> For the last time in 2017, today is Fun Friday *QOTD: *The WDW marathon has a lot of unique offerings that you wont find at any other race. What is something that you have done or plan to do at a Disney race that you would not be able to do else where? Bonus questions: Who plans on or has taken a ride on EE? Any other rides?
> 
> ATTQOTD: I think for my next WDW marathon, I will take at least 1 character photo... maybe more. I wasnt able to ride EE because it was not open when I passed through AK or it did not appear to be at the time. I also thought I was going to PR at that point, a few miles later I learned that was not going to happen.



ATTQOTD: Lot's of character photos.


----------



## McNs

@Dis5150 sending positive thoughts to you and your DD! 

ATTQOTD if I ever ran a rD race, just being able to run through the parks would be awesome! Don’t know if I would do many photos, would probably  do EE and for sure a ‘rita at the end.


----------



## kski907

ATTQOTD:  I like seeing the characters and going through the parks.  I don’t stop though this body in motion needs to stay in motion. My favorite part is they are family run vacations. Spending time together on the course and celebrating as a family afterwards.  The photos and memories are the best


----------



## BuckeyeBama

ATTQOTD - Last year rode EE and stopped at every character on the route, as well as every mile marker. This year I have the same plan but may skip the mile marker pictures since they remain the same every year. Also, having friends/family hand me a beer outside the Germany pavilion - that is a WDW only for me.


----------



## Ariel484

@Dis5150 how scary, glad she is okay!


----------



## JulieODC

Scheduled to do a NYD 5k on Monday with my local running group. With a high of 13 degrees that day, it should be single digits at race time. Good news is that it starts and ends at a brewery, and there is bacon involved post-race!

I haven’t done many character photos at runDisney races or costumes, but I did wear fruit-themed Mickey ears (nutritionist here) for PHM and they were surprisingly comfortable the whole way!


----------



## avondale

avondale said:


> Hey, all.  Just got my first set of microspikes for the layer of snow and ice that remains after shoveling.  Any tips I should know about running in them?    First run tomorrow morning.
> 
> I live in a mostly snow-free area, so these are for this week while visiting family in snowy regions.  I'm not worried about wearing them out, because after this week they likely won't get much use until next Christmas, and if I have to buy a new set then, no problem.
> 
> Thanks!



Well, three runs in the microspikes now.  They work really well.  The first run was over sidewalks that had been partly or not at all cleared of 4 - 6 inches of snow and then frozen, since when I ran it was about 1 degree F.  No slipping at all.  The next two runs were also in single digits for the temperature, but in about an inch of snow on pavement.  Again, no slipping.

They are a little heavy, and you build up a bit of snow pack in them, so that adds to it.  I'm avoiding my long run in them, since I'm going home to no snow in a couple of days.  Not sure I'd like to do much in the way of speed intervals in them.  The brand I got was Due North (if I remember correctly) because that's what the local running store had.  They were about $20, so definitely worth the money.


----------



## Miranda

13 is sounding pretty warm right about now!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

avondale said:


> Well, three runs in the microspikes now.  They work really well.  The first run was over sidewalks that had been partly or not at all cleared of 4 - 6 inches of snow and then frozen, since when I ran it was about 1 degree F.  No slipping at all.  The next two runs were also in single digits for the temperature, but in about an inch of snow on pavement.  Again, no slipping.
> 
> They are a little heavy, and you build up a bit of snow pack in them, so that adds to it.  I'm avoiding my long run in them, since I'm going home to no snow in a couple of days.  Not sure I'd like to do much in the way of speed intervals in them.  The brand I got was Due North (if I remember correctly) because that's what the local running store had.  They were about $20, so definitely worth the money.


We have snow here from December-March, plus a few rogue storms a bit before and after that timeframe, but I've always just worn my regular shoes.  We are lucky here that the main running park is plover out almost immediately after any snowfall.  I haven't tried spikes but not opposed to the idea either...could you post a picture of the ones you tried @avondale?  Curious to see which style they are.  I know a few people that make their own spikes as well...the "screw shoe"


----------



## michigandergirl

Friday QOTD: I love that there is so much to look at during RunDisney races - running through all the parks, character stops, spectators with great signs, and all the people running in awesome costumes - it's never boring and the energy is amazing.

Last time I was such a ball of anxiety with it being my first marathon that I couldn't relax and didn't stop for many pics. This time around I'm feeling much more relaxed, even with it being my first Dopey. I plan to stop for more pics and really soak up the atmosphere. If it works out to ride rides, I may do that too depending on how I feel. And I must get a beer in Epcot for that last mile, and maybe even a Mickey pretzel too!!!


----------



## FFigawi

michigandergirl said:


> Friday QOTD: I love that there is so much to look at during RunDisney races - running through all the parks, character stops, spectators with great signs, and all the people running in awesome costumes - it's never boring and the energy is amazing.
> 
> Last time I was such a ball of anxiety with it being my first marathon that I couldn't relax and didn't stop for many pics. This time around I'm feeling much more relaxed, even with it being my first Dopey. I plan to stop for more pics and really soak up the atmosphere. If it works out to ride rides, I may do that too depending on how I feel. And I must get a beer in Epcot for that last mile, and maybe even a Mickey pretzel too!!!



Easiest ride to get on during the full is Tower of Terror. The course goes right past the entrance. The CM will usually let runners use the FP line, but even so, it can take a while to get back out running thanks to the pre-ride video, etc. Last year, it took us close to 40 minutes to get through both ToT and RnRC.


----------



## Sailormoon2

FFigawi said:


> Last year, it took us close to 40 minutes to get through both ToT and RnRC.


Doing BOTH is impressive!!


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Easiest ride to get on during the full is Tower of Terror. The course goes right past the entrance. The CM will usually let runners use the FP line, but even so, it can take a while to get back out running thanks to the pre-ride video, etc. Last year, it took us close to 40 minutes to get through both ToT and RnRC.



Mr. Keels was worried you got hurt!!!

Me: “Nah, he’s probably just d!€King around.”


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I thought that the course was different last year and didn't pass by ToT?
I know it does this year but last year was a cold blur.


----------



## Keels

Grumpy_42K said:


> I thought that the course was different last year and didn't pass by ToT?
> I know it does this year but last year was a cold blur.



The entrance you come in through is between Fantasmic! and ToT, and you go up by the entrance of ToT to get to Sunset Blvd, on your way out of the park.


----------



## avondale

CheapRunnerMike said:


> We have snow here from December-March, plus a few rogue storms a bit before and after that timeframe, but I've always just worn my regular shoes.  We are lucky here that the main running park is plover out almost immediately after any snowfall.  I haven't tried spikes but not opposed to the idea either...could you post a picture of the ones you tried @avondale?  Curious to see which style they are.  I know a few people that make their own spikes as well...the "screw shoe"



The brand is Due North Everyday G3.  Looks like you can get them on Amazon.  I got the size recommended for my shoe size.  You do have to be a little careful putting them on and make sure the  edges really get well over your shoe, like they show on the first Amazon pic.  

I did another run in them today, in about 2 inches of snow.  They did fine - I just needed gaiters to keep the snow out of my shoes!

I haven't run in them on sheer, clean ice.  The guy in the running store didn't recommend that, and I would agree.  As long as there's some cover on the ice, seems like they'd be pretty good.  I've only run a very small amount on them on bare pavement.  That feels weird, like you're running in golf shoes.   

In the past, I've done as you do and just run in my regular shoes.  My concerns this winter while traveling to visit family were: 1. It snowed enough that even after plowing/shoveling, it was so horribly cold that the remaining snow froze to an icy crust. 2. At the other location I'm visiting, the public trails do not have any snow removal.  In both cases, I didn't think my normal running shoes would have enough traction for me to feel good about running in them safely.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Baloo in MI

I have never used spikes (outside of track a million years ago).  But I have run in my yak trax when there was snow and ice.  The issue has always been that if there is cleared areas then the yak trax can be very uncomfortable to run on the road.  More than once in past years I have finished a run holding my yak trax...  This year I tried my Hoka Speedgoats; an aggressive trail shoe with really big lugs on the sole.  They have been great, they give good purchase on snow and ice and (IMO) are a very comfortable shoe to run in.  For a regular street run I would not recommend but if running in snow and ice I have found them to be really good and will use them instead of yak trax moving forward.


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

avondale said:


> The brand is Due North Everyday G3.  Looks like you can get them on Amazon.  I got the size recommended for my shoe size.  You do have to be a little careful putting them on and make sure the  edges really get well over your shoe, like they show on the first Amazon pic.
> 
> I did another run in them today, in about 2 inches of snow.  They did fine - I just needed gaiters to keep the snow out of my shoes!
> 
> I haven't run in them on sheer, clean ice.  The guy in the running store didn't recommend that, and I would agree.  As long as there's some cover on the ice, seems like they'd be pretty good.  I've only run a very small amount on them on bare pavement.  That feels weird, like you're running in golf shoes.
> 
> In the past, I've done as you do and just run in my regular shoes.  My concerns this winter while traveling to visit family were: 1. It snowed enough that even after plowing/shoveling, it was so horribly cold that the remaining snow froze to an icy crust. 2. At the other location I'm visiting, the public trails do not have any snow removal.  In both cases, I didn't think my normal running shoes would have enough traction for me to feel good about running in them safely.
> 
> Hope this helps!





Baloo in MI said:


> I have never used spikes (outside of track a million years ago).  But I have run in my yak trax when there was snow and ice.  The issue has always been that if there is cleared areas then the yak trax can be very uncomfortable to run on the road.  More than once in past years I have finished a run holding my yak trax...  This year I tried my Hoka Speedgoats; an aggressive trail shoe with really big lugs on the sole.  They have been great, they give good purchase on snow and ice and (IMO) are a very comfortable shoe to run in.  For a regular street run I would not recommend but if running in snow and ice I have found them to be really good and will use them instead of yak trax moving forward.



Thanks guys, good advice.  Similar to you @Baloo in MI, I use my really rugged trail runners once the weather gets bad...they have very aggressive lugs and are also coated with Gore Tex for serious waterproofing.  They feel terrible once I hit any clear road though, that's for sure...


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Congrats to the Wisconsin Badger fans (and current students) on the board. Great win last night!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

December total: 77.7 miles. Low for me due to RCM taper, recovery, and other events.

2017 total: 1670 miles


----------



## sourire

Late answer to the QOTD about 2018 goals:
1. Complete first marathon next Sunday in WDW (EEK)
Haven't thought about much besides that goal in quite awhile, but also for 2018:
2. I'd like to try to get a little faster on the shorter distances! Planning to try for a speedier 5k time in early April.
3. Do a race vacation with DH to a non-Disney destination. I think we are pretty much decided on the Monterey Bay Half in November. 


December total: 120 miles (1st time over 100!!!)
2017 total: 832! (Tremendous shoutout and thank you to @DopeyBadger: ~732 of those miles were run after starting your training plan in March. Wow!)

Happy New Year all!!


----------



## SarahDisney

And ... that's a wrap on my 2017 running.

December Mileage Total ... 59.13 miles

*Sarah's Running 2017 in Review:*
_Total Mileage - _694.89 miles (that's the Garmin number. For some reason, my personal spreadsheet disagrees and says 695 even. It's probably rounding issues.)
_Total Time - _139:31:16 h:m:s (that's almost 6 days of running ... that's more days than I run in a week!)
_Average Pace - _12:03 min/mile (approx)
_5K PR - _30:40 (RangersTown 5K, 11/12)
_10K PR _- 1:05:36 (NYCRUNS Haunted Island 10K, 10/29)
_Half Marathon PR _- 2:31:08 (NYCRUNS Narrows Half Marathon, 6/4)

Overall ... that's a pretty decent running year


----------



## BuckeyeBama

133 miles running this month, but injured my calf this morning. Hoping it is fine for the races this week, but whatever happens, happens. Life is good.

I hope that you all have a very happy and healthy new year, starting with a safe night tonight.


----------



## evre13

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD: *2017 is coming to a end and tomorrow is our fun Friday question. That makes todays question our last "serious" QOTD of the year. What are your goals for 2018?



ATTQOTD: My goal for 2018 is to be more consistent and more kind to myself. In my mind, these two go hand in hand -- I feel better when I run/exercise consistently, but I also need to acknowledge that a rest day can be good, too. Life is hard enough - I don't need to beat myself up over missing 30 minutes on the elliptical. I have some big race plans (several that I've already paid for!), so I do need to stick to it, and I think that this community and my currently-somewhat-abandoned training thread will be helpful in holding me accountable. 

I'm late to it this year, but I"m so happy to have found all of y'all and to get to share in your successes and your training. Good luck to all that are running Dopey, and I look forward to 2018!


----------



## JulieODC

Second month in a row for a mileage PR - 75.1 this month!!

I also successfully completed my streak goal of at least 10,000 steps a day between Thanksgiving and New Years. I know that isn’t a big step number but it really kept me on track heading through the holidays.

Happy NYE - hope everyone has a safe, fun, peaceful evening!


----------



## camaker

Well, that's 2017 in the books from a running standpoint. A little recurrence of a foot issue (maybe PF, maybe not) saw me shut things down a week or so early in an attempt to get things back in as good a shape as possible for Dopey next week. I got an easy 4 in to "smoke test" the foot and close out the year today. It's better, but not perfect, but even with the foot this should be the best health I've gone into WDWMW in. I guess the 3rd time's the charm!

At any rate, on to the numbers. The week of rest cost me a new monthly mileage PR, but here are the numbers for December and the year:

December Mileage:  152.3 miles 
2017 Mileage:  1,331.4 miles

The 2017 mileage is a big new PR for me, representing a 230.6 mile increase over 2016's 1,100.8 miles! Overall, a great year of running and even more importantly it has been a full year with no significant injuries despite moving from running 4 days/week to 5. Here's hoping for that trend to continue into 2018!

Happy New Year to everyone!  Look forward to seeing a bunch of you next week!


----------



## DopeyBadger

*2017 Year End Training Summary*
Total Miles Ran: 2,582 miles
Total Time Spent Running: 354:15:00 hours
Total Elevation Gained: 30407 meters
Average Miles per Week*: 49.7 miles
Average Miles per Day*: 7.1 miles
Average Miles per Day Actually Run: 8.8 miles
Average Time per Week*: 6:48:45
Average Time per Day*: 0:58:14 hours
Average Timer per Day Actually Run: 1:12:47 hours
Average Pace: 8:14 min/mile (Marathon Pace + 76 seconds)
Average Heart Rate: 136 beats/min (68% Heart Rate Reserve)

_*Includes days that I don't run (6 days per week and take time off from running after major races)._

1 kilometer PR: 3:37.9 unofficially
1 mile PR: 6:01.2 unofficially
5k PR: 20:30 officially and 19:29 unofficially
10k PR: 43:25 officially and 41:25 unofficially
HM PR: 1:33:32 unofficially (during marathon)
M PR: 3:14:05 officially

The goal in 2017 was simple: Run a sub-3 hour marathon on October 1st at the Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon and thus qualify for the Boston Marathon.

I failed to meet that goal. All training throughout Spring, Summer, and Fall was geared towards getting me to the point where I needed to be to hit that goal. And throughout those training cycles, there was little doubt in my mind that I was going to successfully hit that goal. But on race day, it just wasn't there. Still couldn't tell you why, but what I do know is that in combination with other things it only helped me re-focus on the goal. Attack the training with even more ferocity! At the end of the Dopey 2018 training cycle, I feel I am in a much better place to succeed hitting that goal, then I was at any other point during the entire year of 2017. The year was a tremendous success even if I failed to meet that one goal. I try to measure my improvements not only by the final time in a race, but knowing that any single race day may not be a perfect measure of how far I've come. Instead, I look at the big picture. The trends over time in training. Most importantly, do I still find it fun? I run for fun. I never feel like I have to run, but rather that I get to run. Each and every day that I get to run is a blessing and I know that at any moment, today's run could be my last.


----------



## jennamfeo

I finished this year off stronger and more confident than I could have even imagined. At the beginning of the year my goal was get my Coast to Coast medal. If I PR'd along the way, cool. I did both of those things. But right now, I am so incredibly motivated by you guys and I am thankful for finding this forum. Anyway, I'll save the rest of this for my training journal.

*2017 Running Review:*
December Miles: 96.5 (This is a new monthly PR for me and double what I ran last month!!!)
2017 Miles: 342 (I did 125.9 miles in 2016. I also clocked 1/3 of those miles in December alone!)
Total Time: 60:24:29
Average Pace: 10:35 min/mile
5k PR: 28:21 (11/18/17)
10k PR: 1:03:11 (11/4/17)
HM PR: 2:26:59 (5/14/17)

HAPPY NEW YEAR Y'ALL!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Awesome Planet Fitness countdown commercial tonight. Very funny.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## cburnett11

December miles: 150.1
2017 miles:  1,825


----------



## Disney at Heart

December miles: 128.62
Avg Pace: 11:10
2017: 1300.41

Obviously, I pushed it to get to 1300 and then said, "That's enough." Dopey, ready or not, here I come!

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## FFigawi

2017 miles: 1470 bike, 660 run, 9 swim

A somewhat down year, leaving plenty of room for improvement in 2018.


----------



## rootbeerkid

December Miles: 108.8
Total Time: 18:41:13
Average Pace: 10:18 min/mile
1 mile PR: 7:59 (12/26/2017)
5k PR: 28:30 (12/11/2017) - You're going down soon!!!!
10k PR: 57:55 (12/29/17)
HM PR: 2:13:36 (12/22/2017)

All PRs were within December so my jogging may not have plateaued quite yet.


----------



## Sailormoon2

*2017 total miles: *897! 
5K PR: 28:25
10K PR: 57:16
HM PR: 2:06:55
Most recent Marathon time (not a PR): 4:34:30


----------



## CherieFran

December miles: 119.5 (actually my highest month for the year)
2017 miles: 794.54 (my goal was 1000 but I lost 2+ months in the summer rehabbing my hip, so I'll take this)
2017 time: 123 hours, 8 minutes
10K PR: 51:56
10 miler PR: 1:20:04
Marathon PR: 4:01:41

Despite the injury low point in the summer, a pretty good year!


----------



## Nole95

December Miles: 114
2017 Miles:  1,027 (goal was to break 1000, and that was accomplished)

Half Marathon PR:  2:06:53 (Beat my previous PR by 4.5 minutes)


----------



## PCFriar80

Happy New Year everyone!

*December Summary:*
Running:  89.2 Miles [87.5 planned]  All set for the 10K and 1/2 marathon in a few days! 
Biking:  68 Miles
Snow Removal:  8 - 10 inches [2 occurrences]

*2017 Summary:*
Running:  598 Miles
Biking: 884 Miles

*1/1/18 Summary:*
Twilight Zone Marathon.  Not a lot of training needed for this marathon!!


----------



## Waiting2goback

Hey guys, I have been quiet for a couple of months.  I just have so much going on and it prevents me from being able to get here regularly.  But I wanted to say happy new year to everyone and wish everyone doing Marathon weekend good luck.  

Prior to disappearing I was saying I thought I hurt my achilles.  Well, since I disappeared I went to the doctor that did my ankle surgery.  I had my ankle MRI'd again since he could check out the Achilles and my repair, since it has been hurting since the surgery.  I got good news and bad news.  

Good news is, my Achilles is fine.   He says it's very thick, which is bad I guess, but it just means I need to stretch it regularly.  The semi good news is, my repair is fine but the bad news is that it will probably always hurt.   He had to make the tendon really tight so it didn't slip out of place again.  

Now for the real bad news.   It's not the worst but it bummed me out.   He said I should probably never run a marathon again.  He said my ankle isn't strong enough to do the long miles because when the muscles get weak the ankle can't compensate.   He said I should do most of my running on a treadmill so I don't need to deal with the uneven surfaces and that I shouldn't do anything more than 10k's.  I may still do one in the future but looks like qualifying for Boston may be out of the question.  I may still do 1/2 marathons for speed, maybe one a year, but I'll focus on killing the 10k distance now.  

What does that mean for me since I am signed up for the full this week?   Since I found out all this info mid November my training has been awful.  Between illness and not much time to build the miles I am nowhere near ready for this race.  But, I am going to put on my brace and me and @MommaoffherRocker are going to take it slow.  I may be walking a lot but I'm still planning to make it through.  It's a Disney race and I am going to have as much fun as I can.  And if you see someone walking real funny in the parks the following days, that's probably me.    I hear there is a meet up at Epcot on Monday.  If I am walking I plan to be there.  

I hope everyone has a great time and a good year.  I am planning to be more active on the thread this year because I need to get more focused now that I have gotten checked out and know I'm not doing any more damage.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

2017 mileage is an even 900!  That's definitely my most yearly miles ever, so I'm pretty happy about that!  Happy New Year, disers!


----------



## The Expert

I did 333 miles in 2017. Not bad, considering I basically stopped in September. Happy New Year!


----------



## Baloo in MI

I finished the year at 1955 miles.  

My goal was 2000, but just not going to happen.  Maybe next year.  This year was really up and down for me.  I did have a couple races that did not go as planed - I am looking at you Bayshore Marathon!  At least that was a beautiful day.  I am very excited about my efforts at the ultra distances as I set a PR at 52 and then 56 miles over a 12 hour race.  I then was able to push my 50k time down from 7:30 to 6:50 and then down to 6:08.  Since these races in terms of terrain and elevation are all so different I am not sure that it is fair to compare one to the other; but I guess I just did!  

It has been a really good year and I am looking forward to 2018 and new goals.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Waiting2goback said:


> Hey guys, I have been quiet for a couple of months.  I just have so much going on and it prevents me from being able to get here regularly.  But I wanted to say happy new year to everyone and wish everyone doing Marathon weekend good luck.


I have missed you! Happy New year to you. May you be the best 10k'er you can be, and sneak in a few other distances when you are able.



Baloo in MI said:


> I finished the year at 1955 miles. ...
> It has been a really good year and I am looking forward to 2018 and new goals.  Happy New Year!


1955 was a good number of miles, and a very good year!  You are doing great on your ultras. They are more challenging than anything I want to do! See you soon at the Barkleys?


----------



## roxymama

Race PRs 2017
1 mile - 8:53 (and that was a "fun run" )
5k - 27:37  during my 10k
8k - 46:08
10k - 52:49, adjusted to 55+ due to short course
15k - 1:31:22
13.1 - 2:27:15 (without character stops was 2:16)
And for fun.  Rundisney 5k PR -
2016 was 38:09 with 2 characters
2017 was 30:14 with 5 characters

One of my 2018 goals is keeping better track of total mileage.  I just never have cared about that, but I'd like to join in on reporting the cumulative totals monthly and yearly!
Strava says 674 miles but that's not every run logged for the year.


----------



## roxymama

*edited...posted my journal entry in here by accident oops.  Sorry!!!*


----------



## baxter24

December miles: 133
2017 miles: 1023!! Had a goal of running 1000 miles this year and I still can’t believe I did it. 

Happy new year!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Disney at Heart said:


> 1955 was a good number of miles, and a very good year!  You are doing great on your ultras. They are more challenging than anything I want to do! See you soon at the Barkleys?



I think the closest I will ever get to Barkley is watching the Netflix documentary - I think it is called “The Barkley Marathons, the race that ate it’s young”?


----------



## JClimacus

My last run before Disney: I ran the Wicked Frosty Four in Salem this morning. 1 degree and windy at race start! The race director had to kick all us runners out of a bar to get the race started. The worst was racing along Dead Horse Beach (yes, that's a real name) where the wind was absolutely whipping off the water in our faces. 

I didn't run particularly fast, but I made the four miles with no knee pain before or after. My strategy at Goofy will be to take a lot of character pics and walk through all the aid stations. Hopefully the breaks will allow the knee to get through the races. Good luck everyone!


----------



## dis_or_dat

Happy New Year everyone!

*December:*
93.92 miles
7:42 pace

*2017:*
1140.32 miles - not bad having given birth in the middle


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Happy New Year to everyone.

December:  37.74 miles.  

2017:  372.52 miles recorded.  This number does not include non recorded miles after Dark Side and before Avengers when motivation was missing.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Alabama wins, for another great start to the New Year. I get to watch Alabama play in the CFP national championship game in the ESPN Club for the 3rd year in a row next week. 

*Roll Tide!!!*


----------



## McNs

2017 summary:

1,760km/1,094 mi. Started the year targeting 1000km, switched to 1000 miles when it was clear I was going to smash that goal
23,475 metres climbed - averaging over 100m/300' each time I go out running...
149 hours running
Average HR 155bpm - 160 in Jan, 153 in Dec
It was an awesome year for me, completed with 200km in December. 2018 goal is 2018 km!


----------



## McNs

And I've just found StravistiX - OMG datadatadatadatadata!!! It's AWESOME


----------



## JulieODC

Quick race re-cap...

Ran a New Year’s Day 5k yesterday with my running group - so cold! 4degrees at race time, with a real feel temp of -13 degrees.

First 1.5 miles were up hill, but at least the first 2.5 miles had the wind at our backs. Last .6 was into the wind.

I had negatives splits the whole way and finished in 29:47. Pretty happy considering I couldn’t totally feel my legs.

And, the best part was I managed 2nd in my age group - and won a bottle if champagne in the raffle. Also, registration included a breakfast buffet, the venue was a saloon that brew their own beer, and you got mittens and a neck warmer as swag.

Overall a fun way to kick off 2018!


----------



## Sailormoon2

JulieODC said:


> And, the best part was I managed 2nd in my age group - and won a bottle if champagne in the raffle


Congrats!


----------



## DopeyBadger

McNs said:


> And I've just found StravistiX - OMG datadatadatadatadata!!! It's AWESOME


----------



## Anisum

2017 Miles: 875 mi running that's 375 more than last year!
Swimming: 16.67 mi
Biking: 60.33 mi


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

I took a long-overdue recovery the last couple of months (my first training break in years), but the 2017 numbers are still pretty decent.

Swim - 143 miles
Bike - 2150 miles
Run - 1591 miles


----------



## PCFriar80

CheapRunnerMike said:


> I took a long-overdue recovery the last couple of months (my first training break in years), but the 2017 numbers are still pretty decent.
> 
> Swim - 143 miles
> Bike - 2150 miles
> Run - 1591 miles


Not bad!!  Especially after that bad hamstring!  Hope that has healed well from one who has been there!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

PCFriar80 said:


> Not bad!!  Especially after that bad hamstring!  Hope that has healed well from one who has been there!


Yes, it is feeling much better now, thanks!  Amazing what rest...real rest...actually does.  The downside of all that time off is the extra 10lbs I'm carrying around though, yikes   Time to get back at it I guess...


----------



## Waiting2goback

Disney at Heart said:


> I have missed you! Happy New year to you. May you be the best 10k'er you can be, and sneak in a few other distances when you are able.
> 
> 
> 1955 was a good number of miles, and a very good year!  You are doing great on your ultras. They are more challenging than anything I want to do! See you soon at the Barkleys?



Thanks.  Sometimes I wondered if anyone even knew I was missing.  

This may have already been discussed but how many people are going to the meet up?


----------



## KSellers88

December miles: 177

2017 miles: 1,822
Average pace (2017): 9:41
Average HR (2017): 156


----------



## DopeyBadger

Waiting2goback said:


> This may have already been discussed but how many people are going to the meet up?



5k - 63 runners (49 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
10k - 67 runners (53 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
HM - 78 runners (51 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
M - 97 runners (77 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
Hurricane Hannahs (on Friday at 2pm) - 51 (per @Keels thread)


----------



## opusone

So, not a bad year given that I logged less than 8 miles (total) for November and December...
*
2017 Training Summary*
Total Miles: 1,361 miles
Total Time: 197:04:10
Average Pace: 8:41/mi
Average HR: 143/min

I desperately needed some time off of running, and I am now back motivated again.  Unfortunately, I have no goals for 2018.  I don't even have any planned races yet.  Do I stick with half marathons, or do I switch to focus on 5k and 10k times this year?  For now, I will just start building my base again and decide on focus in the next two months.

Happy New Year, and good luck to all you runners at Disney this weekend!


----------



## Dis5150

December miles: Garmin says 120.40 (does not include TM miles so who knows?)

2017 total miles: Garmin says 776.62 (does not include TM miles so who knows, again?)

I need to start recording my TM miles somewhere! :/


----------



## SarahDisney

Dis5150 said:


> December miles: Garmin says 120.40 (does not include TM miles so who knows?)
> 
> 2017 total miles: Garmin says 776.62 (does not include TM miles so who knows, again?)
> 
> I need to start recording my TM miles somewhere! :/



I just manually enter them into Garmin. It's pretty easy to do (I usually do it from the app, but you can do it on the web too), and you can label them as treadmill runs so that you have that info for the future.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

So.... time to move to The Running Thread-2018, right?


----------



## LSUlakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> So.... time to move to The Running Thread-2018, right?



Working on it.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

LSUlakes said:


> Working on it.



Awesome! 
(I wasn't meaning to be pushy by the way- thanks again for being the RT ring leader!)


----------



## LSUlakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> Awesome!
> (I wasn't meaning to be pushy by the way- thanks again for being the RT ring leader!)



I was not taking it that way. It's all good! Running a little behind this morning with sick children. They seem to always be sick this winter.


----------



## LSUlakes

Admins (Forget who they are...) Feel free to anchor this thread. TIA


----------



## FFigawi

LSUlakes said:


> Admins (Forget who they are...) Feel free to anchor this thread. TIA



@rteetz to the white courtesy phone


----------



## Disney at Heart

BuckeyeBama said:


> Alabama wins, for another great start to the New Year. I get to watch Alabama play in the CFP national championship game in the ESPN Club for the 3rd year in a row next week.
> 
> *Roll Tide!!!*


Go Dawgs!


Waiting2goback said:


> Thanks.  Sometimes I wondered if anyone even knew I was missing.


 Of course! I looked forward to your inspirational stories and motivational quotes. I hope life has settled down for you and that you have great joy in 2018!


----------



## Dis5150

SarahDisney said:


> I just manually enter them into Garmin. It's pretty easy to do (I usually do it from the app, but you can do it on the web too), and you can label them as treadmill runs so that you have that info for the future.



Thanks, I will try and figure it out! And try to remember to enter them after I run.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Admins (Forget who they are...) Feel free to anchor this thread. TIA


@ohMom


----------



## StarGirl11

At the airport for my flight. Supposed to land in Orlando around 3.


----------



## michigandergirl

December total: 140 miles (new monthly PR)
2017 totals: 1145 miles


----------



## Wendy98

December total:  174 (this is the most I have hit since August when I got injured)
December avg. pace:  7:30/mile.  Slowly getting back...

2017 total:  1973.8.  I guess this is accurate.  I am not great about keeping track of everything.  I pulled the big number off Strava (which I joined this year) and added the few runs before to that number.  I went 2.5 months without running (end of Aug-mid Nov).

Things I did in 2017 that make me happy:

marathon PR:  2:56:41 (Boston)
Heart mini HM:  3rd place overall
Flying Pig Marathon:  2nd place overall
5K:  I just did one this year and got first overall.
Watched my oldest smash his old PR for a 5k by over 6 minutes.

Things that sucked in 2017:

I waited so long to go to the doctor and suffered with achilles issues for months.  It was fixable and quickly fixable.  This was last winter.

Fracturing my sacrum in August.  This has changed a lot for me.  It was a LONG injury and I still feel it sometimes.  It isn't painful, just makes me aware.  The worst part was that it has shaken my confidence.  Now, every time I feel anything, I wonder if this is the start of something big.

Goals for 2018?

I don't really have anything time related.  PRs will always be a goal, even when I am 80.  I don't exactly shoot for those, just one of those things to make me happy.  My injury caused a lot of reflecting and thinking.  I was running consecutive weeks of 75-80 miles and sometimes running twice a day.  That may sound like a lot, but it wasn't out of character for me.  Do I run that much for training purposes?  No.  I just LOVE running.  I was pace group leading and then doing my own runs.  I am not leading a group this next training cycle with the exception of filling in for someone every now and then.  I learned last year that I do not like getting up Saturday mornings before dark, in the cold and running 10 minute miles (I could never get warm).

I am going back to running for the love of running and not getting ocd about numbers.  Don't get me wrong, I will still record as best I can.  I need to keep a good relationship with running if I want to continue doing this in my golden years.  I don't want to get to the place where I dread it and it is one more thing I "have" to do.


----------



## ohMom

rteetz said:


> @ohMom



looks like it's been done ?  you wanted this unstuck correct?


----------



## Waiting2goback

Disney at Heart said:


> Go Dawgs!
> Of course! I looked forward to your inspirational stories and motivational quotes. I hope life has settled down for you and that you have great joy in 2018!



It's not off to a good start.  I found out tomorrow's flight was cancelled because of the coming storm.  The soonest I could reschedule was an 8:30 pm arrival on Saturday night.  So I miss the expo.  Hoping I can get some help from runDisney and get my bib before the race.  Also found out my pipes are frozen in my house because of the frigid temps we have had in MA.  My house won't be producing any heat until the spring when it thaws out.  This is just an example of how things have been going for me the last two months and why I have been missing.

But, I will come out on top.  Yes, I lost a couple hundred bucks for missing the first two nights of my stay but hopefully make it down and get a couple days to recharge my batteries at least.

And thanks for your kind words.  Hopefully I'll be back with my quotes soon.


----------



## Danielsan05

SheHulk said:


> ATTQOTD: I don't know if it's etiquette really, but I used to be about 25 lbs heavier and I really hated when well-meaning young women would run past me and say, "Way to go", "You're doing it!", or clap even. I know they are trying to be encouraging but I have been running off and on since the late 80's and it's just super-condescending. I lost that weight so I don't get that anymore. Maybe once I was slow because I was coming off an illness and somebody gave me the "thumbs up" in the past few years but that's it.
> 
> BTW does anybody listen to Disney podcasts while they run? I was out of internet range for about 10 days and I came back to find Arbitrary Disney World Lists is back! If you don't know it, it's these two kind of young guys just talking about what they like about Disney World really. Kind of like if the "Clerks" guys had a Disney podcast. But totally clean and positive, just a little pointless like that. What I like about it is that it is so positive. Sometimes when I'm looking forward to my Disney vacation I want to listen to something where they talk about it, just to get excited. Then the person just complains about everything: "I ran a white glove behind the bed in that hotel you're staying at for $400 a night and it was filthy" or, "That restaurant your kids are dying to go to and that will cost you at least $200 to eat at? My eggs were cold when they showed up and the waiter wasn't nearly apologetic enough." I hate that. These guys are the opposite. They just love almost everything and are thankful the parks are there and make you look forward to your trip. They took a hiatus because one of the guy's kids was seriously sick, like a brain tumor, so I'm glad to hear they are back and hope that means the one guy's child is well. Haven't listened to the new one yet because the episodes are about an hour long and I haven't had an hour long run yet, building back up. This is a plug so you should listen if you like Disney podcasts.



Sorry for such an old bump. I saw you enjoyed the arbitrary disney world podcast. I'm desperately trying to find the files. The hosts stopped making episodes, their hosting turned off, and they didn't keep the audio files. Any chance you might still have the audio files on your computer???


----------



## SheHulk

Danielsan05 said:


> Sorry for such an old bump. I saw you enjoyed the arbitrary disney world podcast. I'm desperately trying to find the files. The hosts stopped making episodes, their hosting turned off, and they didn't keep the audio files. Any chance you might still have the audio files on your computer???


No! I don't have any files either and now that I'm thinking about it, I feel sad  I really hope their families are ok.


----------



## Danielsan05

SheHulk said:


> No! I don't have any files either and now that I'm thinking about it, I feel sad  I really hope their families are ok.


Thanks for checking! Me too. I have a handful but not many. I can arrange to send to you if you want.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

LSUlakes said:


> *QOTD:* Outside of what is most likely consider the 4 standard races for runners (5k, 10k, 13.1 and 26.2) what are some other distances that you have raced? Any unique distances?
> 
> ATTQOTD: Outside of the normal races, I have done a official "beer mile", but never a mile. I've raced 2 milers, 10 milers, and the most unique distance I've run was 10 nautical miles which is ~11.51 miles.


Georgia Tech's annual Pi Mile race, which is 3.14159265359 miles long. 
I once did a 4 mile race; I don't remember the significance of the distance. 
And the Tower of Terror race, which I never made it to, was ten miles, if I recall.


----------

